# Immigration time for High Risk Applicants



## numaan

Hi Everyone,

My name is Naumaan latif and I have applied for Immigration under 176. I got sponsorship from Victoria. I had applied for ICT Business Analyst skill with more than 12 years of experience in IT and Telecom industry in my CV but ACS counted only 5 years because of less details available from previous employers. I have a few general questions.

I applies for immigration in May 2011, i.e. after SS was awarded. Since then I havent been asked for medical call yet. I did send an email to the visa processing officer and got a response that its in security checks. This was in Jan this year. So I was wondering that why is it taking so much. A few factors which I believe are:


Pakistan is a high risk area
I have a lot of international traveling including EU, ME, Asia and Africa

Another important point here is that the visa officer was assigned by end June last year. So what is the general opinion on the time it takes for these checks to be completed.

Thanks!

Naumaan


----------



## Sanjukta

Are people from other High Risk countries also likely to go through these security checks? Did any Indian need to go through these security checks? If so how much time did that take?


----------



## numaan

From what I have observed, I believe Indians also have to go through these security checks but the process is faster in their case. I am sure the other participants will be able to give you more details.


----------



## mshahzad

Security checks also varies case to case. In my case, CO was assigned in Feb 2011 and i didn't receive Medical/Pcc call yet.

Yes, indian applicants also have security checks but it takes very less time as compared to Pakistani Applicants. Roughly 3-6 months.


----------



## mimran

Hello All

I have launched 176 (NSW) application today. As being from HR country and based on your experience when would I expect PCC / Medicals. Will it take 2-3 months to get PCC / Medical request.

Thanks


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

mimran said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have launched 176 (NSW) application today. As being from HR country and based on your experience when would I expect PCC / Medicals. Will it take 2-3 months to get PCC / Medical request.
> 
> Thanks


Dear Imran;

My CO was assigned after 03 months of lodging,whereas medical and PCC requested after 18 months of lodging.I don't know the exact reason for delay (if any) but following might underpin or justify it:

1-Change of CO in between;
2-Extensive security checks - HR country;
3-Birth of my son;
4-IELTS requirement was enhanced to stay in the priority category - I improved my IELTS band to 7/each accordingly to retain priority category.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mimran

Dear Hassan

You are right. It seems that there is no point front loading as we are from HR country otherwise PCC will be outdated. Anyways whats the validity period for UAE PCC and medicals. How long it took for you to get UAE PCC.

Also for my wife, will there be separate PCC that is one before marriage (having name before marriage and her residence) and one after marriage (current name after marriage and change in residence). 

Take Care


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

mimran said:


> Dear Hassan
> 
> You are right. It seems that there is no point front loading as we are from HR country otherwise PCC will be outdated. Anyways whats the validity period for UAE PCC and medicals. How long it took for you to get UAE PCC.
> 
> Also for my wife, will there be separate PCC that is one before marriage (having name before marriage and her residence) and one after marriage (current name after marriage and change in residence).
> 
> Take Care


Dear Imran;

Thanks for your message.

Please note that,I've got the request for PCC and Medicals after 08 days of landing in UAE-so I didn't need to give UAE PCC,though have done my medicals in AUH.I believe PCC and medicals are valid for one year regardless of country of origin.

For your wife you'll need only current PCC that is post marriage after name change and existing address.Assuming that you've got your wife's name changed on all documents(CNIC and Passport) so you can have her PCC from Pakistan in the current name if she has lived for 12 months or more in UAE.

Thanks.


----------



## mimran

Thanks very useful information


----------



## gemaltu

numaan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Naumaan latif and I have applied for Immigration under 176. I got sponsorship from Victoria. I had applied for ICT Business Analyst skill with more than 12 years of experience in IT and Telecom industry in my CV but ACS counted only 5 years because of less details available from previous employers. I have a few general questions.
> 
> I applies for immigration in May 2011, i.e. after SS was awarded. Since then I havent been asked for medical call yet. I did send an email to the visa processing officer and got a response that its in security checks. This was in Jan this year. So I was wondering that why is it taking so much. A few factors which I believe are:
> 
> 
> Pakistan is a high risk area
> I have a lot of international traveling including EU, ME, Asia and Africa
> 
> Another important point here is that the visa officer was assigned by end June last year. So what is the general opinion on the time it takes for these checks to be completed.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Naumaan



dear,


i work in qatatr...

can i get ur mobno plz


----------



## ar4

Hi All .. 
would someone be able to confirm how long does it take for the CO to change the status of the uploaded documents to "Met" from "Requested" ??
I have uploaded all the required documents (included the new long version of form-80) on 2nd of May 2012, but still all the documents are showing as "Requested"


----------



## immiseeker

ar4 said:


> Hi All ..
> would someone be able to confirm how long does it take for the CO to change the status of the uploaded documents to "Met" from "Requested" ??
> I have uploaded all the required documents (included the new long version of form-80) on 2nd of May 2012, but still all the documents are showing as "Requested"


Its Not necessary that your doc status will change to MET from requested. In most cases Status is still REQUIRED even after VISA GRANT. so do not rely on Online status thing.

For others please go through Online Excel sheet link in my signature, you will get a clear idea of security checks and medical/pcc call duration. In Case of Addition or updation of your data then do let me know on the email address mentioned on the TOP of Excel sheet.


Good luck


----------



## ar4

immiseeker said:


> Its Not necessary that your doc status will change to MET from requested. In most cases Status is still REQUIRED even after VISA GRANT. so do not rely on Online status thing.
> 
> For others please go through Online Excel sheet link in my signature, you will get a clear idea of security checks and medical/pcc call duration. In Case of Addition or updation of your data then do let me know on the email address mentioned on the TOP of Excel sheet.
> 
> 
> Good luck


Thanks ...
appreciate the quick reply ..


----------



## AArshad

matchless said:


> Yeah thats true. Infact due to some system error my gender was recorded as male & they immediately requested for new form 80 and many more documents but within 10 minutes my CO sent me an email that now that the error has been rectified, there is no need for you to send all these documents


This is interesting! females have a different set of rules for them, great! can you tell me what else we don't have to do, what is form 80? I am a female applicant myself


----------



## twister292

AArshad said:


> This is interesting! females have a different set of rules for them, great! can you tell me what else we don't have to do, what is form 80? I am a female applicant myself


Females don't necessarily have a separate set of rules (the anti-discrimination laws make them illegal in fact).

However, male applicants seem to have more drawn out security checks.

Form 80 is the "Personal Particulars for Character Assessment" form. It's required for most GSM visas.


----------



## AArshad

twister292 said:


> Females don't necessarily have a separate set of rules (the anti-discrimination laws make them illegal in fact).
> 
> However, male applicants seem to have more drawn out security checks.
> 
> Form 80 is the "Personal Particulars for Character Assessment" form. It's required for most GSM visas.


Thanks, after all the time it is taking for Cat 5s, the security check better not take too much time!


----------



## mimran

Hello All 

I was under the impression that status ABPF is similar to CO being assigned, however after going through the sheet by immiseeker, I feel that is not the case.

So I have applied on 16Apr and my status changed to ABPF on 5thMay. So does that mean I have not been assigned a CO til now.

Iam worried as 28 days have already passed and I have got no mail from any CO or any further directions. Should I give them a call or drop them a mail about this concern?

Please help.


----------



## Aamer

@immiseeker: nice excel sheet. 

From what I can gather, it is normally taking 12-18 months for the visa grants after CO allocation. Visa type 175 or 176 don't matter much either.

Include my details in your sheet as well please. My timelines have all the required info.


----------



## Aamer

@immiseeker: nice excel sheet. 

From what I can gather, it is normally taking 12-18 months for the visa grants after CO allocation. Visa type 175 or 176 don't matter much either.

Include my details in your sheet as well please. My timelines have all the required info.


----------



## mhk

i can add my info to the excel sheet...do i need to have some rights for that?


----------



## ar4

mhk said:


> i can add my info to the excel sheet...do i need to have some rights for that?


As mentioned in the sheet: "Please send an email to [email protected]"

i did the same.


----------



## ar4

Aamer said:


> @immiseeker: nice excel sheet.
> 
> From what I can gather, it is normally taking 12-18 months for the visa grants after CO allocation. Visa type 175 or 176 don't matter much either.
> 
> Include my details in your sheet as well please. My timelines have all the required info.


Shouldn't it be 10-12 months?
I mean the recent trend (as per the sheet) is around 10 months+ after CO allocation.

At least thats what i am hoping for :confused2:


----------



## Destination Journey

Guys,

I need advice should i file 176 now or wait for skill select and then file 190. I got my SS just yesterday. Can someone list pro's and con's of both scenarios.

Thanks.


----------



## shafaqat309

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need advice should i file 176 now or wait for skill select and then file 190. I got my SS just yesterday. Can someone list pro's and con's of both scenarios.
> 
> Thanks.


If you are eligible apply right now, you may or may not meet the new rule criteria.


----------



## immiseeker

Aamer said:


> @immiseeker: nice excel sheet.
> 
> From what I can gather, it is normally taking 12-18 months for the visa grants after CO allocation. Visa type 175 or 176 don't matter much either.
> 
> Include my details in your sheet as well please. My timelines have all the required info.


Details Added


----------



## immiseeker

mhk said:


> i can add my info to the excel sheet...do i need to have some rights for that?


Details Added


----------



## immiseeker

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need advice should i file 176 now or wait for skill select and then file 190. I got my SS just yesterday. Can someone list pro's and con's of both scenarios.
> 
> Thanks.


If you can manage 65 points then apply ASAP before july 01


----------



## mubasherchohan

*176 current processing time*

Hi All
I have applied for 176 visa in May 2012 and got CO assigned on 22 June 2012, and submitted his asked documents in 12 July 2012. Just want to ask if anyone knows what is the current average processing time for Pakistanis for this visa class? Heard somewhere that now Australian are discouraging Pakistani applicants. Is it true?:confused2:


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

mubasherchohan said:


> Hi All
> I have applied for 176 visa in May 2012 and got CO assigned on 22 June 2012, and submitted his asked documents in 12 July 2012. Just want to ask if anyone knows what is the current average processing time for Pakistanis for this visa class? Heard somewhere that now Australian are discouraging Pakistani applicants. Is it true?:confused2:


How on earth this is possible..I wanted to comment very seriously on this but this is public forum with some preset protocols and code of conduct so cant....never believe in such rubbish and don't rely on hearsay...these are all time-wasters mucking around....average processing time must be somewhere around 1 and half year plus...mine took exact two years !! As we belong to HIGH RISK country,so we've to bear the consequences....don't get impatient...take it easy ...you'll get it provided you've satisfied all the requirements.

PS:Australians might be discouraging those who are coming through the asylum seeker route via life threatening journey ,not skilled migrants.

Regards
Hassan


----------



## mubasher

Hi
Does anyone knows what external character check means?


----------



## mubasher

*External / Internal Character Checks*

Hi
Can anyone tell me what external character checks stands for? what does it include and how much time it normally takes for Pakistanis especially?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

mubasher said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me what external character checks stands for? what does it include and how much time it normally takes for Pakistanis especially?


It is regarding your personal profile check the way you behave in community,like any criminal history you might've...it takes atleast one year for high risk country like Pakistan...


----------



## mubasher

*External / Internal Character Checks*

Hi Everyone
Do anyone knows if average time for external character checks is the same for 175 & 176 for Pakistanis? And do anyone knows how they carry out external character checks?


----------



## ar4

most probably it is the security checks done by an independent authority for Immigration applicants from High Risk countries.

I heard it takes anywhere from 10 months to 1 year plus in these checks, so sit tight and be patient. I'm in the same boat as you, applied back in April 2012.


----------



## fabregas

mubasher said:


> Hi Everyone
> Do anyone knows if average time for external character checks is the same for 175 & 176 for Pakistanis? And do anyone knows how they carry out external character checks?


Nobody knows the exact proceedings of Security Checks which is conducted by ASIO. But it includes criminal record checking + employer evidencing etc. The average timeline for Pakistani applicants is between 10-12 months for pakistani applicants. 


Note: for employer evidencing, they can personally visit or call at your office.

One thing more. The timeline for Externals checks are same for 175/176 visa.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

fabregas said:


> Nobody knows the exact proceedings of Security Checks which is conducted by ASIO. But it includes criminal record checking + employer evidencing etc. The average timeline for Pakistani applicants is between 10-12 months for pakistani applicants.
> 
> Note: for employer evidencing, they can personally visit or call at your office.


Even DIAC is not authorised to check with ASIO regarding the status on any security check application.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## mubasher

Hi Everyone
Do anyone knows how ASIO carry out external character checks? I read somewhere that they send query to take feedback about applicant from FIA / Police. Just wondering if FIA / Police misplace their letter of enquiry then how long they keep waiting for it.


----------



## mubasher

Hi Everyone
Do anyone knows how ASIO carry out external character checks? I read somewhere that they send query to take feedback about applicant from FIA / Police. Just wondering if FIA / Police misplace their letter of enquiry then how long they keep waiting for it...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

mubasher said:


> Hi Everyone
> Do anyone knows how ASIO carry out external character checks? I read somewhere that they send query to take feedback about applicant from FIA / Police. Just wondering if FIA / Police misplace their letter of enquiry then how long they keep waiting for it...


Nobody knows what ASIO do and how they go with checking,they do contact their counterparts for assistance in other countries.You're worrying about those things over which you've no control whatsoever....further if the concerned's country authorities are suffering from acute lethargy,corruption and taken for granted attitude ASIO can't do nothing about it.You'll bear the consequences....though never heard such issue happening to someone...hope the same for you....

For instance, there are cases in which letters sent by Pakistan Consulate in Australia to Pakistan for verification of driving licences to concerned traffic police office...and this very simple thing ......takes gigantic one year or so and in some cases letters have been ignored /lost so the said subject person had to follow those letters themselves by using their own personal influences and relations....those bloody officials/establishment are so called civil servants,selected through CSS ....so called cream of our country....but they don't believe in doing their duties properly,they are there to pursue their personal agenda....I have been through a very hectic process when I did get my driving licence verification letter from Pakistani Consulate in Australia....I do pray for never ever having the need to contact them again in my life....I am sick of the way they treat a human being....and handle things...

Regards


----------



## mimran

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Nobody knows what ASIO do and how they go with checking,they do contact their counterparts for assistance in other countries.You're worrying about those things over which you've no control whatsoever....further if the concerned's country authorities are suffering from acute lethargy,corruption and taken for granted attitude ASIO can't do nothing about it.You'll bear the consequences....though never heard such issue happening to someone...hope the same for you....
> 
> For instance, there are cases in which letters sent by Pakistan Consulate in Australia to Pakistan for verification of driving licences to concerned traffic police office...and this very simple thing ......takes gigantic one year or so and in some cases letters have been ignored /lost so the said subject person had to follow those letters themselves by using their own personal influences and relations....those bloody officials/establishment are so called civil servants,selected through CSS ....so called cream of our country....but they don't believe in doing their duties properly,they are there to pursue their personal agenda....I have been through a very hectic process when I did get my driving licence verification letter from Pakistani Consulate in Australia....I do pray for never ever having the need to contact them again in my life....I am sick of the way they treat a human being....and handle things...
> 
> Regards


Hi Hassan

Just for information, to gain driving license in Australia, doesnt our valid UAE license hold any importance? or do they require license from Pakistan 

You are right about work being done in public sectors of our country. Its really frustrating and exhausting

Take care


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

mimran said:


> Hi Hassan
> 
> Just for information, to gain driving license in Australia, doesnt our valid UAE license hold any importance? or do they require license from Pakistan
> 
> Take care


You'd have to present Pakistani Licence,UAE licence is not recognised in Australia...When I was in UAE initially thought to get local licence,but later dropped the idea as it wasn't recognised by Australia...

Hope you would have Pakistani DL..

Thanks.


----------



## mimran

Hassan_Warraich said:


> You'd have to present Pakistani Licence,UAE licence is not recognised in Australia...When I was in UAE initially thought to get local licence,but later dropped the idea as it wasn't recognised by Australia...
> 
> Hope you would have Pakistani DL..
> 
> Thanks.



My Paki license expired long back and I did not renewed as I dont live much in Pakistan now, but after seeing your post I think I have to get it renewed.

But it is really strange why dont they recognize UAE license. We get UAE license after so much struggle and agony of passing after so many tests whereas Pakistani license is easy to get. 

I didnt had a clue that UAE license was useless in other parts of the world :confused2:


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

mimran said:


> My Paki license expired long back and I did not renewed as I dont live much in Pakistan now, but after seeing your post I think I have to get it renewed.
> 
> But it is really strange why dont they recognize UAE license. We get UAE license after so much struggle and agony of passing after so many tests whereas Pakistani license is easy to get.
> 
> I didnt had a clue that UAE license was useless in other parts of the world :confused2:


Yeah get it renewed and why they don't recognise UAE and the reason why they recognise Pakistani one is a big debate and a simple waste of time....just to share the way people drive in UAE especially the Arabs is simply horrific...I have lived in Ruwais, and the Arabs tavelling from Qatar/Saudia on that road at extremely high speeds on their monster 4WDs ....they don't even apply breaks and want everyone to get out of their way.....I have traveled with very experienced drivers,of whom legs started shaking whenever they saw someone coming far behind flashing ,to get out of his way else he will smash...and they do smash frequently.....

Hope you get your Pakistani licence renewed without much hassle......

Thanks


----------



## mubasher

Thank you Hassan


----------



## mimran

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Yeah get it renewed and why they don't recognise UAE and the reason why they recognise Pakistani one is a big debate and a simple waste of time....just to share the way people drive in UAE especially the Arabs is simply horrific...I have lived in Ruwais, and the Arabs tavelling from Qatar/Saudia on that road at extremely high speeds on their monster 4WDs ....they don't even apply breaks and want everyone to get out of their way.....I have traveled with very experienced drivers,of whom legs started shaking whenever they saw someone coming far behind flashing ,to get out of his way else he will smash...and they do smash frequently.....
> 
> Hope you get your Pakistani licence renewed without much hassle......
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. I hope Australians dont find out how easily we get Pakistani driving license.  otherwise they will not recognize this as well.

Thanks for your post. I will get my license renewed first thing on my next visit.

Also you are right. As expats in UAE, all the driving rules apply to us only.

Take Care


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

mimran said:


> Thanks. I hope Australians dont find out how easily we get Pakistani driving license.  otherwise they will not recognize this as well.
> 
> Thanks for your post. I will get my license renewed first thing on my next visit.
> 
> Also you are right. As expats in UAE, all the driving rules apply to us only.
> 
> Take Care


The reason they recognise Pakistan,India and Bandladeshi driving licence is the Commonwealth association and as we have been former British Colony....they probably know how its available in our countries that's why they take theory and practical driving test before allow you to drive.....further please note that their are many Pakistanis who drive illegally here without transferring their licences...I hope you won't do that....I failed my first practical test on the last day of my three months period and was issued with a learners permit....so couldn't drive unsupervised for seven days and have requested my neighbour to accompany me whilst I drive for practice with L plates on my car....didn't want to do more damage to my Country which has been fraught with bad impressions worldwide...

Thanks


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

mubasher said:


> Thank you Hassan


You're welcome!!


----------



## zakinaeem

Guys,

I lodged my visa online on the 21st of Sept, 2012 and have not received an acknowledgement email from DIAC yet. 

1. How long is the wait for this letter usually? 
2. Do you guys recommend I should wait for the acknowledgement and/or CO assignment before booking my medicals? I am definitely waiting for CO to ask me for PCC but not sure if I should do the medicals right now or after acknowledgement.

Please advise.


----------



## mubasher

For 176 it takes 3 weeks to 1 month and for 175 it takes 6 months to get CO assigned. You should not ask for acknowledgement neither they give any. If you have submitted it via email then you should be having one automatic reply. Just keep a record of it after a couple of months, you should send an enquiry before that just chill it is a very long process.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

zakinaeem said:


> Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa online on the 21st of Sept, 2012 and have not received an acknowledgement email from DIAC yet.
> 
> 1. How long is the wait for this letter usually?
> 2. Do you guys recommend I should wait for the acknowledgement and/or CO assignment before booking my medicals? I am definitely waiting for CO to ask me for PCC but not sure if I should do the medicals right now or after acknowledgement.
> 
> Please advise.


You've no other option but wait....be patient and as Mubasher pointed out its a very long process and asking for extreme patience.Medicals and PCC comes as the last step,got to wait for CO's request for the same...people do front load,but both of these are valid for a certain time period and can get expire in the meantime....decision is all yours....you might have to pay extra cost if they do get expired....

Thanks and best luck...


----------



## zakinaeem

Hassan_Warraich said:


> You've no other option but wait....be patient and as Mubasher pointed out its a very long process and asking for extreme patience.Medicals and PCC comes as the last step,got to wait for CO's request for the same...people do front load,but both of these are valid for a certain time period and can get expire in the meantime....decision is all yours....you might have to pay extra cost if they do get expired....
> 
> Thanks and best luck...


Thanks bro, appreciate the help. I believe there should be a separate thread discussing options on how to distract yourself from this ever-long process.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

zakinaeem said:


> Thanks bro, appreciate the help. I believe there should be a separate thread discussing options on how to distract yourself from this ever-long process.


I have been through this and the first two things I used to do before starting my day was to log on to Department of Immigration & Citizenship on my account and check the status....and my mailbox to check if there were any email from my CO.....

This should be nothing which could distract you from this.....its not meant to be like this!!!Its designed to hover on ones mind till one gets the decision!

Regards.


----------



## zakinaeem

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I have been through this and the first two things I used to do before starting my day was to log on to Department of Immigration & Citizenship on my account and check the status....and my mailbox to check if there were any email from my CO.....
> 
> This should be nothing which could distract you from this.....its not meant to be like this!!!Its designed to hover on ones mind till one gets the decision!
> 
> Regards.


Haha! I have been sooo doing this since I applied for an ACS assessment (Skills Assessment). Oh well.. I can only hope this SkillSelect process has reduced timelines. I do see a lot of people on the forum mentioning that the CO assignment timeframe has drastically decreased (perhaps even 20 days for some).


----------



## twister292

I have slowly drifted away from checking the online console for any updates, and switched to a monthly phone follow-up instead, because my CO hasn't changed anything online except for "ABPF" on 27 Jan...


----------



## mubasher

*External Character Check*

Hi 
Can anyone tell me if verification of experience is under external character check or CO forwarded cases for external character check after satisfaction on your submitted documents? 
Secondly, what internal character check means? I heard security concerns comes under external character check and experience verification comes under internal character checks. And external character check is done by ASIO and Internal Character Check is done by DIAC itself. See if anyone has any idea?


----------



## mubasher

*External Character Check*

Hi 
Can anyone tell me if verification of experience is under external character check or CO forwarded cases for external character check after satisfaction on your submitted documents? 
Secondly, what internal character check means? I heard security concerns comes under external character check and experience verification comes under internal character checks. And external character check is done by ASIO and Internal Character Check is done by DIAC itself. See if anyone has any idea?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

mubasher said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me if verification of experience is under external character check or CO forwarded cases for external character check after satisfaction on your submitted documents?
> Secondly, what internal character check means? I heard security concerns comes under external character check and experience verification comes under internal character checks. And external character check is done by ASIO and Internal Character Check is done by DIAC itself. See if anyone has any idea?


I am afraid nobody won't be able to suggest anything on this....let them do whatever they want to and in whatever way the like.... its their province and they're authorised to do this....whatever you hear is mere guesstimates....nobody knows....even if somebody knows what will happen?

PS:I have been used to think and ask questions like this when my application was under process,but later I realised it was simply waste of time!!

best luck with your application!

Regards
Hassan


----------



## Aamer

Hassan is right. All I can say is good luck to you.


----------



## mubasher

ok thank you very much .... you are kind hassan bhai


----------



## xubeynalym

Experts,

I have lodged 175 visa in June 2012 and have CO assigned to my case. At the time of lodgment, I used my wife’s old (before marriage) National Identity document and Passport. Recently, I changed my wife’s name in her National Identity Document and hopefully would get a modified Passport in a week’s time. The only change we did is her name after marriage. With this scenario, I have two questions to ask:
1) Can you suggest me what and how should I update my Case-Officer about it?
2) As my case is under long background checks because we’re from Pakistan, do we expect a further delay because of this change? Actually the bothering thing is that will this wait going to be a long one?

Thanks
xubeynalym


----------



## shafaqat309

xubeynalym said:


> Experts,
> 
> I have lodged 175 visa in June 2012 and have CO assigned to my case. At the time of lodgment, I used my wife’s old (before marriage) National Identity document and Passport. Recently, I changed my wife’s name in her National Identity Document and hopefully would get a modified Passport in a week’s time. The only change we did is her name after marriage. With this scenario, I have two questions to ask:
> 1) Can you suggest me what and how should I update my Case-Officer about it?
> 2) As my case is under long background checks because we’re from Pakistan, do we expect a further delay because of this change? Actually the bothering thing is that will this wait going to be a long one?
> 
> Thanks
> xubeynalym


1 - Send email to your case officer and update the name information and this time send new passport detail and scanned copies. If you don't have case officers email then raise a PLE.
2 - I don't think so.


----------



## millinium_bug

Anyone got medicals recently?


----------



## mimran

millinium_bug said:


> Anyone got medicals recently?



As per the sheet, I can see the last one to get Med / PCC request was Ghauri777, who got this request on 18th Apr 2012 and got visa on 7th May 2012 (Total 10 months 7 days taken after CO assignment)

Probably if someone else get medical / visa after that he or she can update us


----------



## millinium_bug

mimran said:


> As per the sheet, I can see the last one to get Med / PCC request was Ghauri777, who got this request on 18th Apr 2012 and got visa on 7th May 2012 (Total 10 months 7 days taken after CO assignment)
> 
> Probably if someone else get medical / visa after that he or she can update us


hmmmm Right ..... means its better to rest in our shells again 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## shafaqat309

millinium_bug said:


> hmmmm Right ..... means its better to rest in our shells again
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


M sending you medical request, go for that


----------



## paki_migrant

Hi All,

I have been asked by CO to go for Pakistan Police Clearance, but i do not know the procedure how to go for it. Can any abody guide please ?


----------



## shafaqat309

paki_migrant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been asked by CO to go for Pakistan Police Clearance, but i do not know the procedure how to go for it. Can any abody guide please ?


go to SSP office take ur orignal passport because without it u wont be allowed to get ur letter signed. Following docs are required.

1. Copy of CNIC x 4
2. Copy of Passport (1-2 Pages) x 4
3. Passport Photo x 4
4. Original Passport (must be handed over to Officer there when receiving Certificate)

No. of copies of aforementioned docs/photo are varied on no. of residential address(es) applicant has been resident of for last 10 years.


----------



## paki_migrant

Thank you shafaqat309


----------



## mimran

paki_migrant said:


> Thank you shafaqat309


Hi Paki Migrant

Kindly let us know about your timelines , when was your CO assigned?


----------



## fr0zen_lipz

Hi guyz here is my timeline.. 

Ielts: 26-Nov-2012
ACS: 9-Jan-2012
Applied online 
885 Visa onshore: 13-Jan-2012
Case officer assigned: 29-Jan-2012 (Brisbane GSM Team 31)
C/O requested further info: 12-Jun-2012 (Requested to resubmit form 80 & 1221)
New Case officer assiged: 20-Sep-2012 (Application taken over by new case officer Further info requested)

Decision : Awaited....


----------



## immu999

millinium_bug said:


> Anyone got medicals recently?


I got mine on oct8, did medical on 11th oct and yesterday the link disappeared. 
I think they have accepted my medicals..

Regards,


----------



## zakinaeem

immu999 said:


> I got mine on oct8, did medical on 11th oct and yesterday the link disappeared.
> I think they have accepted my medicals..
> 
> Regards,


Can you share your timeline mate? You applied for a 175 or 189?


----------



## immu999

zakinaeem said:


> Can you share your timeline mate? You applied for a 175 or 189?


Applied on 4th september and case officer on 8th October.


----------



## paki_migrant

mimran said:


> Hi Paki Migrant
> 
> Kindly let us know about your timelines , when was your CO assigned?


EOI Submitted: 5 july 2012
SA SS Applied: 8th July 2012
SS approval/Visa Invite: 3rd Sept 2012
Visa Applied: 22sept 2012
CO Assigned with PCC and medical requests: 12 OCT 2012


----------



## RockerX

Dear Paki Migrant,

You said CO Assigned with PCC and medical requests: 12 OCT 2012.
Are you saying that your CO was assigned on 12th October 2012 and you received PCC and medical request from CO the same day?

Asking this because most if not all Pakistani Applicants have to wait a good 10 to 12 months after CO allocation for PCC / Meds request.

Kindly clarify.

Regards,

RX



paki_migrant said:


> EOI Submitted: 5 july 2012
> SA SS Applied: 8th July 2012
> SS approval/Visa Invite: 3rd Sept 2012
> Visa Applied: 22sept 2012
> CO Assigned with PCC and medical requests: 12 OCT 2012


----------



## immu999

RockerX said:


> Dear Paki Migrant,
> 
> You said CO Assigned with PCC and medical requests: 12 OCT 2012.
> Are you saying that your CO was assigned on 12th October 2012 and you received PCC and medical request from CO the same day?
> 
> Asking this because most if not all Pakistani Applicants have to wait a good 10 to 12 months after CO allocation for PCC / Meds request.
> 
> Kindly clarify.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


I got my PCC and medical request on the same day CO was allocated.

I guess the process has now changed.. Previously they used to request medicals and PCC only when the case is near to finalize. But now they request for all information and start accessing the application only when complete information is with them.

In short, don't get exited if your CI asks for medical and PCC coz the case is yet to access


----------



## millinium_bug

RockerX said:


> Dear Paki Migrant,
> 
> You said CO Assigned with PCC and medical requests: 12 OCT 2012.
> Are you saying that your CO was assigned on 12th October 2012 and you received PCC and medical request from CO the same day?
> 
> Asking this because most if not all Pakistani Applicants have to wait a good 10 to 12 months after CO allocation for PCC / Meds request.
> 
> Kindly clarify.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Yup RockerX is right ..... if u got PCC and Medicals then its ultra fast .... unbelievable at least for Pakis


----------



## paki_migrant

RockerX said:


> Dear Paki Migrant,
> 
> You said CO Assigned with PCC and medical requests: 12 OCT 2012.
> Are you saying that your CO was assigned on 12th October 2012 and you received PCC and medical request from CO the same day?
> 
> Asking this because most if not all Pakistani Applicants have to wait a good 10 to 12 months after CO allocation for PCC / Meds request.
> 
> Kindly clarify.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


yes, it was on same day


----------



## immu999

Any pakistani got visa under skillset system?
I am wondering on the clearance time DIAC will take..


----------



## paki_migrant

Dear Friends, just filling form out 80 and wondering about the difference b/w 'migrant' and 'permanent residant' in question 1, what i understand is permanent residence should be the option to chose for those who are on temporary visa and applying for permanent visa. i dont have any visa right now so i should tick migrant option..is it right?


----------



## opfian

It took me some time to go through all the ten pages of this topic .. but it was worth it!

I have already received 189 invitation and looking forward to submit my application in next 1-2 days. Would someone be kind enough to answer my questions


1. I am currently stationed in UAE from past 3 yrs. How can I obtain my Pakistani PCC? Is it possible that I can authorize someone in Pakistan to obtain one on my behalf?


2. I worked for a Telecom Operator in Pakistan and Income Tax was deducted during job period. My company provided me a letter with deduction details in monthwise format for my tenure. I read some where that having tax return makes your case more solid. Based on the letter provided by my company how can I request CBR/FBR to issue Tax return for me?


----------



## shafaqat309

opfian said:


> It took me some time to go through all the ten pages of this topic .. but it was worth it!
> 
> I have already received 189 invitation and looking forward to submit my application in next 1-2 days. Would someone be kind enough to answer my questions
> 
> 
> 1. I am currently stationed in UAE from past 3 yrs. How can I obtain my Pakistani PCC? Is it possible that I can authorize someone in Pakistan to obtain one on my behalf?
> 
> 
> 2. I worked for a Telecom Operator in Pakistan and Income Tax was deducted during job period. My company provided me a letter with deduction details in monthwise format for my tenure. I read some where that having tax return makes your case more solid. Based on the letter provided by my company how can I request CBR/FBR to issue Tax return for me?


2 - company letter is enough, i submitted my tax return online and u can download an FBR stamped document from online portal.


----------



## millinium_bug

shafaqat309 said:


> 2 - company letter is enough, i submitted my tax return online and u can download an FBR stamped document from online portal.


Yes Shafaqat is right .... i also download PDFs for TAX Return for last 3 years ..... but point is, FBR Portal had implemented in 2007 what about TAX return before 2007? .... i think Stamped Receipt of Tax Return Challan would be quite enough before 2007 TAX Returns ....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## mubasher

*Documents status*

Dear All
I have submitted my documents for 176 on 10th July to the Case officer, but my status is still showing as required there. I have sent an enquiry to case officer, and got the following reply

"thank you for your enquiry.All the documents you have sent have been reviewed. I have initiated external character checks for this application.In some cases this may take many months. The health and character checks are shown as required until I request them, when our system will show them as "requested". Please do not initiate these checks until I request you to do so. I have no information about the progress of external character checks and ask you to be patient and wait until I contact you with further requirements."

But now even in October, my all documents status is showing as required, and they have not changed it received. Please advise if there is something to get worry, or they are slow in changing the status. As apparently in above response, they have received my documents.


----------



## xubeynalym

mubasher,

We understand your level of excitement with some of the recent happenings with your 176-visa case but let me tell you, the actual wait is now. According to current timelines, the waiting period at this stage, which is also called Security/External checks, is around 10months for all Pakistani Visa applicants. You should add 10months to the time you submitted Form80 or when your case-officer was assigned. However, based on my personal observation, the duration of wait should reduce to 8months but again; it’s just an assumption because all depends on DIAC. Further, I have also observed lesser waiting time for female primary applicants.

I wish external checks take much lesser time than what we've estimated.

xubeynalym


----------



## mubasher

Dear xubeynalym
Thank you very much for your kind reply, i am only curious why they have not changed my status to RECEIVED FROM REQUIRED, even though now it has been more than a two months i have submitted them.
One of my friend got visa now, when he has submitted documents, his CO has changed as followings:
first: Required
Second Level: Received
Third: Met
And then he got his medical call.
In my case, it is still showing "REQUIRED" .


----------



## millinium_bug

mubasher said:


> Dear xubeynalym
> Thank you very much for your kind reply, i am only curious why they have not changed my status to RECEIVED FROM REQUIRED, even though now it has been more than a two months i have submitted them.
> One of my friend got visa now, when he has submitted documents, his CO has changed as followings:
> first: Required
> Second Level: Received
> Third: Met
> And then he got his medical call.
> In my case, it is still showing "REQUIRED" .



No tension dude ....
i applied to DIAC on 31st May 2012
CO Assigned 10th July 2012
Form 80 Requested 10th July 2012

My documents also showing Required ..... so its not a big issue ..... stay calm  and enjoy your weekend 

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## xubeynalym

mubasher,

Online Statuses changes when CO deliberately changes it. There is every possible chance that your current status is ahead of what exactly its shown on their website. Secondly, each case is dealt differently so you may see different pace with each applications. I agree with Shoaib because we've seen cases where Grant has been issued even with status showing Required documents.

xubeynalym


----------



## zakinaeem

hey guys, I have a CO today! YIPPIEEE!

Surprisingly my CO hasn't asked for Meds or PCC just yet. Documents he did ask for are:

- Form 80
- Birth certificates for my wife and kid
- Passport Bio pages for my wife and kid
- IELTS report for my wife (proof of functional english)
- Marriage certificate

anyone else with a CO not asking for Meds and PCC in first go?


----------



## mubasher

Bro
It is the beginning of the wait time, first CO will conduct external & internal character checks and then will ask to submit Medical & PCC.
Remember, Medical means grant of visa  so that is the last step.


----------



## zakinaeem

mubasher said:


> Bro
> It is the beginning of the wait time, first CO will conduct external & internal character checks and then will ask to submit Medical & PCC.
> Remember, Medical means grant of visa  so that is the last step.


Dreading the external character checks, such long wait!! Can you share your timeline please?


----------



## immiseeker

mubasher said:


> Bro
> It is the beginning of the wait time, first CO will conduct external & internal character checks and then will ask to submit Medical & PCC.
> Remember, Medical means grant of visa  so that is the last step.


In 90% casses Medical means Visa grant but please note You and all of your family members need to pass Medical else visa application can be refused. Recently there was one Regular member on another FORUM faced Application rejection with the reason that his 3 year Old daughter was unable to Pass Medical. so his application was refused. 
This is a harsh reality so please dont be over confident bro. Prey for speedy grant.

Cheers


----------



## mimran

immiseeker said:


> In 90% casses Medical means Visa grant but please note You and all of your family members need to pass Medical else visa application can be refused. Recently there was one Regular member on another FORUM faced Application rejection with the reason that his 3 year Old daughter was unable to Pass Medical. so his application was refused.
> This is a harsh reality so please dont be over confident bro. Prey for speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers


It seems from the sheet that majority of the applicants got MED / PCC request after 12-13 months after CO allocation. So probably its 13 months average and less than that if one is lucky. 

layball:

Can you give some details on the person who was refused due to medical of 3 year old child. What was the findings of the medical which prevented them to get acceptance.


----------



## immiseeker

mimran said:


> It seems from the sheet that majority of the applicants got MED / PCC request after 12-13 months after CO allocation. So probably its 13 months average and less than that if one is lucky.
> 
> layball:
> 
> Can you give some details on the person who was refused due to medical of 3 year old child. What was the findings of the medical which prevented them to get acceptance.


Well gentleman was very nice and he shared every bit just to update all other applicants record. will try to digup his posts and paste his replys here so that any one should know the reason of rejection.


----------



## ibtihaj

applied 176 back in May-2012, got the CO on 27-July-2012 , furnished all the docs ; passport copy, birth certificate , employer contracts etc etc , but the documents still say RECEIVED ? it has been 3 months and still it says received, can anyone suggest whats going on?


----------



## immiseeker

ibtihaj said:


> applied 176 back in May-2012, got the CO on 27-July-2012 , furnished all the docs ; passport copy, birth certificate , employer contracts etc etc , but the documents still say RECEIVED ? it has been 3 months and still it says received, can anyone suggest whats going on?


Online status never reflects the true status of APP. 
some of my friends received there grants and there Online document status still says REQUIRED. in my opinion you can only trust Four lines on ur status.

1- application Received, Processing Commenced.
2- Application being processed Further.
3- Medical Results, FINALISED
4- Applicant Approved

bottom line is do not rely on ur online documents status


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

immiseeker said:


> Online status never reflects the true status of APP.
> some of my friends received there grants and there Online document status still says REQUIRED. in my opinion you can only trust Four lines on ur status.
> 
> 1- application Received, Processing Commenced.
> 2- Application being processed Further.
> 3- Medical Results, FINALISED
> 4- Applicant Aproved
> 
> bottom line is do not rely on ur online documents status


That's very right...further be relax because Pakistani applicants are treated with special care,so their application will take maximum of processing time,which is way too far than average processing time - somewhere in the proximity of 1.5 to 2 years and may be more.Mine took exact two years.

Best of luck.

Regards
Hassan


----------



## mimran

Hassan_Warraich said:


> That's very right...further be relax because Pakistani applicants are treated with special care,so their application will take maximum of processing time,which is way too far than average processing time - somewhere in the proximity of 1.5 to 2 years and may be more.Mine took exact two years.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Regards
> Hassan



Hello Hassan

Any advice on how to spend this wait time, without thinking too much about the immigration process 
I think it would be good time to search in detail the job market and build up the expertise which they require


----------



## mimran

Hello kshabih
I really feel 9 months is way too long for 475 visa. Anyways even I have not used any agent, I feel my I have covered almost everything - salary slips, tax returns, job letters. Lets see how the security checks goes


----------



## mimran

kshabih1 said:


> Well 475 takes longer time than 175 since it involves state sponsorship as well before u can file your application. I thought people here talking about 2 years time period so just wanted to share my experience.


Actually it depends on the state. My NSW took just 4 weeks to get approved. Which state have you applied to ?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

kshabih1 said:


> Well 475 takes longer time than 175 since it involves state sponsorship as well before u can file your application. I thought people here talking about 2 years time period so just wanted to share my experience.


Brother,Security check takes one year in itself,everything else rest apart.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

mimran said:


> Hello Hassan
> 
> Any advice on how to spend this wait time, without thinking too much about the immigration process
> I think it would be good time to search in detail the job market and build up the expertise which they require


Well your best bet would be to spend time with your loved ones and in the meantime watch out for anything being in much demand here relevant to your skill,which you can learn before coming.

Best luck.


----------



## immu999

immiseeker said:


> In 90% casses Medical means Visa grant but please note You and all of your family members need to pass Medical else visa application can be refused. Recently there was one Regular member on another FORUM faced Application rejection with the reason that his 3 year Old daughter was unable to Pass Medical. so his application was refused.
> This is a harsh reality so please dont be over confident bro. Prey for speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers


This is not the case with new system.. I have applied 190 and CO have asked to provide medicals and pcc to START processing..


----------



## mimran

immu999 said:


> This is not the case with new system.. I have applied 190 and CO have asked to provide medicals and pcc to START processing..


Keep us posted about your case. PCC MED are valid for 1 year. Does it mean that new skill select cases will be finalized within 1 year.


----------



## mshahzad

Hassan_Warraich said:


> That's very right...further be relax because Pakistani applicants are treated with special care,so their application will take maximum of processing time,which is way too far than average processing time - somewhere in the proximity of 1.5 to 2 years and may be more.Mine took exact two years.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Regards
> Hassan


I agree with you dear Hassan, I think in current circumstances it could take 2Yrs or more . . . my time line speaks about it :confused2:

IGIS had told me to wait till Jan 2013 atleast for security checks completion


----------



## mimran

mshahzad said:


> I agree with you dear Hassan, I think in current circumstances it could take 2Yrs or more . . . my time line speaks about it :confused2:
> 
> IGIS had told me to wait till Jan 2013 atleast for security checks completion


Thanks for sharing this information mshahzad. I have one concern. IELTS is valid for 2 years, so in case security check takes more than 2 years, do we have to appear again for IELTS 

Thanks to confirm


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

mimran said:


> Thanks for sharing this information mshahzad. I have one concern. IELTS is valid for 2 years, so in case security check takes more than 2 years, do we have to appear again for IELTS
> 
> Thanks to confirm


I don't think you'd be required to provide updated IELTS because it must be valid and current at the time of presentation and that's it.
Regards

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## immu999

mimran said:


> Keep us posted about your case. PCC MED are valid for 1 year. Does it mean that new skill select cases will be finalized within 1 year.


She asked for form 80 and then she replied:
_"Your application is subject to security referrals which may take several months to complete. I will be in contact should I require further claification or information."_


----------



## mubasher

it takes approximately 12 months after case officer assigned


----------



## mimran

mubasher said:


> it takes approximately 12 months after case officer assigned


But in case of mshahzad, you can see that its about 20 months and the security checks are stil going on.


----------



## paki_migrant

Dear All,

I have gone through my medicals last week (requested by CO), but the doctor has not asked me to provide form 26EH and 160EH instead they filled forms similar to the aforementioned and uploaded the results. The "organize health examination" button disappeared very next day but the "health requirement, evidence of" is still showing 'requested'. I want to ask if it is mendatory to fill forms 26EH and 160EH even in e-health process and to upload them ?
I will appreciate a reply on this.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

paki_migrant said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have gone through my medicals last week (requested by CO), but the doctor has not asked me to provide form 26EH and 160EH instead they filled forms similar to the aforementioned and uploaded the results. The "organize health examination" button disappeared very next day but the "health requirement, evidence of" is still showing 'requested'. I want to ask if it is mendatory to fill forms 26EH and 160EH even in e-health process and to upload them ?
> I will appreciate a reply on this.


Dear 

Please don't make any generalisations from online application status on immi's website.Further ehealth is meant to be paper free so no form is to be submitted whilst doing ehealth,following link has the information for your clarification:

Online Health (eHealth)

Thanks.


----------



## mshahzad

mimran said:


> Thanks for sharing this information mshahzad. I have one concern. IELTS is valid for 2 years, so in case security check takes more than 2 years, do we have to appear again for IELTS
> 
> Thanks to confirm


Agree with Hassan reply. IELTS matters only at the time of submission so no need to worry.


----------



## immiseeker

kshabih1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would beg to disagree here. I have gotten state sponsorship visa class 475 for the state if south Australia and it took me around 9 months to get it after getting skill assessment.. It all depends how well u present ur docs and respond back to their queries.
> 
> Cheers


Always calculate your processing time after Visa application submission. If i can take your formula then my processing time was 4 years  ....
So processing means Visa application processing not the eligibility period


----------



## immiseeker

immu999 said:


> This is not the case with new system.. I have applied 190 and CO have asked to provide medicals and pcc to START processing..


Similar practice was observed in 2008-2009 when CSL applicants were treated like that. At that time many pakistani applicants undergo medical twice due to Lengthy security checks. to minimize this burden DIAC introduced the idea of HR and LR countries ( idea was old but just to separate some processing timings) and thats why they were advising HR country applicants to not F/L medicals and PCC .
If CO will send your case after medical then I think They are Fool. It means Extra work on HOC and DIAC staff plus additional financial burdon on applicant. 

I am not sure how come DIAC can learn and then UNLEARN same thing after couple of years. 

My best wishes for u.


----------



## paki_migrant

mimran said:


> Hi Paki Migrant
> 
> Kindly let us know about your timelines , when was your CO assigned?


CO assigned on 13th OCT and requested medicals and PCC straight away, btw sorry for late reply


----------



## xubeynalym

Seniors/Experts,

Our VE-175 visa application has been allotted a Case-Officer and we’ve submitted Form80 and Form1221 for both, primary and secondary applicants. I recently updated my wife’s name (secondary applicant) to name after marriage, in her national identity document and submitted a request for new passport with the updated name, which I’ll get in a weeks’ time. Forum members suggested submitting Form929 and Form1022 once we get the passport. Therefore, I decided to fill the forms in advance but there were certain queries that came to my mind and here I raise those for your suggestions.

Queries related to Form929
1) Shall I specify primary or secondary applicant details in Part A?
2) Part A – Point 6: Should I select Residence as my response?

Queries related to Form1221
3) Shall I specify primary or secondary applicant details from Point 1 to Point 12?
4) In “Details of Changes“ column, shall I specify just the name change or also mention about the passport number change?

General Queries
5) Shall I submit Form929 now and Form1221 after getting the Passport. Or shall I submit both the Forms together.
6) Other than Passport copy, What evidences shall I attach and with which Form?

Thanks for your time
xubeynalym


----------



## xubeynalym

Seniors/Experts,

Our VE-175 visa application has been allotted a Case-Officer and we’ve submitted Form80 and Form1221 for both, primary and secondary applicants. I recently updated my wife’s name (secondary applicant) to name after marriage, in her national identity document and submitted a request for new passport with the updated name, which I’ll get in a weeks’ time. Forum members suggested submitting Form929 and Form1022 once we get the passport. Therefore, I decided to fill the forms in advance but there were certain queries that came to my mind and here I raise those for your suggestions.

Queries related to Form929
1) Shall I specify primary or secondary applicant details in Part A?
2) Part A – Point 6: Should I select Residence as my response?

Queries related to Form1022
3) Shall I specify primary or secondary applicant details from Point 1 to Point 12?
4) In “Details of Changes“ column, shall I specify just the name change or also mention about the passport number change?

General Queries
5) Shall I submit Form929 now and Form1022 after getting the Passport. Or shall I submit both the Forms together.
6) Other than Passport copy, What evidences shall I attach and with which Form?

Thanks for your time
xubeynalym


----------



## Pak_Aussie

Hi All, I've successfully lodged my 189 visa application recently and waiting for CO allocation. Can anyone confirm if birth certificate (i don't have it) is necessary for evidence of proof of age or my passport shall suffice?


----------



## twister292

If your country issues birth certificates, then they will want it.

I gave them a copy of my NIC and Passport, yet they insisted on the birth certificate.

You will need to get the English birth certificate, attested from Ministry of Foreign Affairs


----------



## xubeynalym

Members, please give your valued input? I am in bit of urgency now.

Thanks
xubeynalym


----------



## opfian

kshabih1 said:


> The birth certificate is not mandatory. As an alternative, you can provide your secondary school certificate that is acceptable as a replacement of birth certificate. U did the same and nobody objected. I have already got my visa last month.
> 
> Cheers


did you produce SSC certificate for birth date verification? If yes, did you produce any declaration from any authority that SSC certificate can be accepted for establishing DOB? (as it is said in docs help)


----------



## mimran

Hello KShabih1

You got your visa in 7 months. Are you from Pakistan or some other country. If from Pakistan are you a female applicant.

Also did you got 175/175 or 475/476 ?


----------



## xubeynalym

Seniors/Experts,

Our VE-175 visa application has been allotted a Case-Officer and we’ve submitted Form80 and Form1221 for both, primary and secondary applicants. I recently updated my wife’s name (secondary applicant) to name after marriage, in her national identity document and submitted a request for new passport with the updated name, which I’ll get in a weeks’ time. Forum members suggested submitting Form929 and Form1022 once we get the passport. Therefore, I decided to fill the forms in advance but there were certain queries that came to my mind and here I raise those for your suggestions.

Queries related to Form929
1) Shall I specify primary or secondary applicant details in Part A?
2) Part A – Point 6: Should I select Residence as my response?

Queries related to Form1022
3) Shall I specify primary or secondary applicant details from Point 1 to Point 12?
4) In “Details of Changes“ column, shall I specify just the name change or also mention about the passport number change?

General Queries
5) Shall I submit Form929 now and Form1022 after getting the Passport. Or shall I submit both the Forms together.
6) Other than Passport copy, What evidences shall I attach and with which Form?

Thanks for your time
xubeynalym


----------



## xubeynalym

Thanks everyone,

I discussed the matter with Case-Officer and he asked Form929 along with the colored copies of my updated/new passport and national/citizenship card.

xubeynalym


----------



## Pak_Aussie

Is anyone facing login issues at eVisa? Im unable to login to my account. Anybody has any idea?


----------



## zakinaeem

OK so I finally received an email from the CO saying "I will be in contact once your external checks have been completed." Guess its going down to a year long wait for my case.

Le Sigh..


----------



## Destination Journey

zakinaeem said:


> OK so I finally received an email from the CO saying "I will be in contact once your external checks have been completed." Guess its going down to a year long wait for my case.
> 
> Le Sigh..


hmmm...that's sad...but expected i guess...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

Pak_Aussie said:


> Is anyone facing login issues at eVisa? Im unable to login to my account. Anybody has any idea?


Evisa is for those who hold visas.You should check your application status rather,if you don't hold visa yet and have applied for .

Thanks.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## samy25

Hi All, 

I read carefully all the posts in this thread and happy to see active members from pakistan.

please guide me for the following as i am on my way to lodge my immigration application for me(261111 ICT business Analyst) and my husband after completing all the steps. Here i need help regarding ACS as most of you got +ve from ACS

- i have *2 years Arts Bachelors* and *2 years MAsters in computer Sc.*
- I have 4 years Business analyst in A college and 3 years IT manager Experience in NGO.

1-- i want to know in which group i fall A or B???
2--I want to know that what should i have to submit to prove my experience other than job letter.??
3-- I hope no IELTS required at this stage?



please guide me more than i asked as i cannot afford any agent to do my application.

thanks ,


----------



## mimran

Hello Samy

Welcome to the forum. Its good that you are not going through agents are they are just a waste of money. You will find all the information here.

Kindly check the ACS grouping requirements at the end. I feel you will fit in GroupB as you dong have bachelors in ICT. Anyways you can get opinion from others or check in detail their requirements. There is on RPL route as well for those who dont have much ICT contents in their degrees.

To prove experience, the more the better you provide them. Docs like payslips, tax retruns, promotion letters, recognition letters
are all very important to prove your employement.

When I submitted my ACS, at that time they dont need IELTS. Iam not sure whether it is requried now to continue with ACS. Anyways you can always check their website or get opinion on this forum.

Good luck for the rest of your process.



*******************************************************************************************************

*******************************************************************************************************
Group A

Level of Qualifications
Qualification/s assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor (undergraduate) degree or Graduate Diploma or higher degree level qualification

Field of study
A major in ICT highly relevant to the nominated occupation


Work Experience
At least two (2) years of full time professional ICT work experience in a field closely related to the nominated occupation, completed in the seven (7) years before the date of application for Skills Assessment.


OR

Level of Qualifications	
Qualification/s assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor (undergraduate) degree or Graduate Diploma or higher degree level qualification

Field of study	
A major in ICT not relevant to the nominated occupation


Work Experience
At least four (4) years of full time professional ICT work experience in a field closely related to the nominated occupation
*******************************************************************************************************

*******************************************************************************************************
Group B

Level of Qualifications
Qualification/-s assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Diploma or Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Advanced, or

an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor (undergraduate) degree, or Graduate Diploma, or higher qualification 


Field of study
A major in ICT highly relevant to the nominated occupation


A minor (sub-major) in ICT highly relevant to the nominated occupation

Work Experience
At least five (5) years of full time professional ICT work experience in a field closely related to the nominated occupation, completed in the ten (10) years before the date of application for Skills Assessment.



OR


Level of Qualifications
Qualification/-s assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Diploma or Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Advanced Diploma , or

Field of study
an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor (undergraduate) degree, or Graduate Diploma, or higher qualification	A major in ICT not relevant to the nominated occupation 



A minor (sub-major) in ICT not relevant to the nominated occupation 


Work Experience
At least six (6) years of full time professional ICT work experience in a field closely related to the nominated occupation are required.


OR

Level of Qualifications	Work Experience
No ICT Bachelor with at least a minor (sub-major) in ICT, or no Diploma or Advanced Diploma with a major in ICT, but a qualification in another discipline which is assessed as being at least comparable to the general educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor (undergraduate) degree or higher degree level qualification. 
Application through Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL).


No tertiary qualification. 
Application through Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL).


Work Experience
At least six (6) years of full time professional ICT work experience in a field closely related to the nominated occupation

At least eight (8) years of full time professional ICT work experience in a field closely related to the nominated occupation.


*******************************************************************************************************

*******************************************************************************************************


Group C

Level of Qualifications	Field of study	Work Experience
Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor (undergraduate) degree or Graduate Diploma or higher degree level qualification	A major in ICT highly relevant to the nominated occupation	Recent work experience exemption under the DIAC provisions for applicants who meet the Australian study requirement
* References for IT professional work experience may also be included in the PASA Application if applicants wish to have their professional ICT experience taken into consideration. 



*******************************************************************************************************

*******************************************************************************************************


----------



## samy25

mimran said:


> Hello Samy
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Its good that you are not going through agents are they are just a waste of money. You will find all the information here.
> 
> Kindly check the ACS grouping requirements at the end. I feel you will fit in GroupB as you dong have bachelors in ICT. Anyways you can get opinion from others or check in detail their requirements. There is on RPL route as well for those who dont have much ICT contents in their degrees.
> 
> To prove experience, the more the better you provide them. Docs like payslips, tax retruns, promotion letters, recognition letters
> are all very important to prove your employement.
> 
> When I submitted my ACS, at that time they dont need IELTS. Iam not sure whether it is requried now to continue with ACS. Anyways you can always check their website or get opinion on this forum.
> 
> Good luck for the rest of your process.


Thanks for ur prompt reply...
i read it carefully but i am confuse over one thing. I did my masters in computer science . it means two years full time ICT subjects. So my total 4 years post secondary education is equal to international Bachelors. So i full fill the requirement of Group A as they want ONLY two full semestre with ICT Subject. So that way i guess i am in Group A. 
i hope u wud review my confusion


----------



## mimran

samy25 said:


> Thanks for ur prompt reply...
> i read it carefully but i am confuse over one thing. I did my masters in computer science . it means two years full time ICT subjects. So my total 4 years post secondary education is equal to international Bachelors. So i full fill the requirement of Group A as they want ONLY two full semestre with ICT Subject. So that way i guess i am in Group A.
> i hope u wud review my confusion




Normally even Masters from Pakistan is considered equal to Australian Bachelor due to the reason that many Non ICT subjects are not being considered for the overall evaluation. So as you have done bachelors in non ICT, so I am not sure whether they consider it equivalent to bachelor ICT or diploma ICT. 

Anyways even if you do fall in group B, you have a good case as you have 7 years experience, whereas GroupB requires 5 years experience. Hope it helps, otherwise do a search on this forum for the ACS GroupsA and GroupsB. Iam sure you will find many more valuable threads

Also note that International bachelors for ICT is considered to be having 120+ credit hours. In Pak, we have 120-130 , but we have many non ICT course which got cut out in evaluation.

Also check this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/64098-sharing-acs-status.html


----------



## masvirk

samy25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read carefully all the posts in this thread and happy to see active members from pakistan.
> 
> please guide me for the following as i am on my way to lodge my immigration application for me(261111 ICT business Analyst) and my husband after completing all the steps. Here i need help regarding ACS as most of you got +ve from ACS
> 
> - i have *2 years Arts Bachelors* and *2 years MAsters in computer Sc.*
> - I have 4 years Business analyst in A college and 3 years IT manager Experience in NGO.
> 
> 1-- i want to know in which group i fall A or B???
> 2--I want to know that what should i have to submit to prove my experience other than job letter.??
> 3-- I hope no IELTS required at this stage?
> 
> 
> 
> please guide me more than i asked as i cannot afford any agent to do my application.
> 
> thanks ,


1. Well, I was worried about the same when I was to apply to ACS for assesment under same code 261111. I wrote them an email. Their reply was, "dont worry about the group, send us your documents and it is our job to identify the group and guess what, I was thinking of C where as they gave me an A. So, just send in the docs.

2. As far as the experience is concerened, letter from the current employer and experience certificate/letters from previous emplyers. Do include even if it is just an internship certificate.

3. Yes, IELTS is not required at this stage.

regards


----------



## zakinaeem

Destination Journey said:


> hmmm...that's sad...but expected i guess...


Yea mate.. But having not been asked for Meds and PcC just makes me think I'll have to wait longer than usual.

Do let me know how you get on with your CO, when you do.


----------



## fmasaud84

samy25 said:


> Thanks for ur prompt reply...
> i read it carefully but i am confuse over one thing. I did my masters in computer science . it means two years full time ICT subjects. So my total 4 years post secondary education is equal to international Bachelors. So i full fill the requirement of Group A as they want ONLY two full semestre with ICT Subject. So that way i guess i am in Group A.
> i hope u wud review my confusion


I think ACS will assess your qualification equal to AQF Graduate Diploma, and if you are lucky then AQF Bachelor degree.

The confusion is that your 2 year bachelor of arts, because if this was a 3 year degree then i am sure they would assess your qualification equal to an AQF Bachelor degree.

Any way you may send this inquiry to ACS, and hopefully they will reply you.


----------



## fmasaud84

mimran said:


> Keep us posted about your case. PCC MED are valid for 1 year. Does it mean that new skill select cases will be finalized within 1 year.


for the new processing time, there is nothing mentioned about low risk or high risk countries. I have found below information from DIAC website


4
Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1
(subclass 175, 495, 496, 861, 862, 863, 880, 881, 882, 883, 885 and 176, 475, 487 if not SMP)

18 months



SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored
(subclass 189 and 489)

12 months


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

fmasaud84 said:


> for the new processing time, there is nothing mentioned about low risk or high risk countries. I have found below information from DIAC website
> 
> 4
> Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1
> (subclass 175, 495, 496, 861, 862, 863, 880, 881, 882, 883, 885 and 176, 475, 487 if not SMP)
> 
> 18 months
> 
> SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored
> (subclass 189 and 489)
> 
> 12 months


If you're from Pakistan/Sudan or any other country alike which has earned bad impression over the years,your best bet would be to ignore the timeline provided by DIAC website.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## fmasaud84

Hassan_Warraich said:


> If you're from Pakistan/Sudan or any other country alike which has earned bad impression over the years,your best bet would be to ignore the timeline provided by DIAC website.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


so you mean to say that this new system will not change the processing time ?

i know a few indian friends, earlier it was taking long time for them to get a grant like 1 years or maybe even 2 years , but i know a few people, who have applied after the 1st july with this new skill select system their processing time was very fast in fact only a couple of months for few of them.

so looking at this i was thinking that it should be faster, but of course i expect a longer processing time for anyone form pakistan and few other countries. but not as people are saying 2 years , 3 years etc.


----------



## fmasaud84

Hassan_Warraich said:


> If you're from Pakistan/Sudan or any other country alike which has earned bad impression over the years,your best bet would be to ignore the timeline provided by DIAC website.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


plus i am not sure how this works ? does living outside of pakistan effects 189 visa processing time ? 

i know this does for a tourist visa as i am living in Dubai and i got my tourist visa within one week without any sponsorship. However, i know my friends have applied the visa form pakistan but this took 3 - 6 months long.

i am sure there must be other factors as well, which may delay the applications results.


----------



## masvirk

fmasaud84 said:


> plus i am not sure how this works ? does living outside of pakistan effects 189 visa processing time ?
> 
> i know this does for a tourist visa as i am living in Dubai and i got my tourist visa within one week without any sponsorship. However, i know my friends have applied the visa form pakistan but this took 3 - 6 months long.
> 
> i am sure there must be other factors as well, which may delay the applications results.


Processing priority groups and order of processing
Priority processing arrangements apply to skilled migration applications. They determine the order in which the department considers applications. Applications accorded a higher priority under the arrangements will be processed ahead of lower priority applications, regardless of when the application is lodged.

The following table details processing priorities for skilled migration applications.
Note: The highest priority is listed first. SkillSelect applications (187, 186, 190 and 489) will be the highest priority in each group.

Priority Group Number Application Type 
1 Applications under the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS). 
2 Applications under the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS). 
3 Nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency’s State Migration Plan (SMP).

Order of processing will be: 
a.applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 190 and 489 applications)
b.applications in this priority for other General Skilled Migration (GSM) subclasses (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications).

4 Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
See: Skilled Occupation List ( 37KB PDF file)

Order of processing will be: 
a.applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 189 and 489 applications)
b.applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).

5 All other applications, which include the following 
Note: These subclasses are not listed in order of processing:

a.applications for a State or Territory Sponsored visa (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications) where a state or territory approved nomination has either not been provided or has not been accepted by the department
b.applications for a Skilled Independent visa (subclass 175 and 885 applications) where the nominated occupation is not on the SOL
c.applications for a family sponsored skilled migration visa (subclass 176, 475, 487, 496 and 886 applications) where the nominated occupation is not on the SOL.


Processing times – skilled migration applications affected by processing priorities
The below table describes the processing times for skilled migration visa subclasses.

Priority Group Number Visa Subclass Processing Time 
1 RSMS
(subclass 119, 857)
Skilled Regional Low risk – 5 months
High risk – 8 months

SkillSelect
(subclass 187) 6 months

2 ENS
(subclass 121, 856) Low risk – 5 months
High risk – 8 months 
SkillSelect
(subclass 186) 6 months 
3 SMP 
(subclass 176, 475, 487, 886) 12 months 
SkillSelect SMP
(subclass 190 and 489) 6 months 
4 Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1
(subclass 175, 495, 496, 861, 862, 863, 880, 881, 882, 883, 885 and 176, 475, 487 if not SMP) 18 months 
SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored
(subclass 189 and 489) 12 months 
5 All visas listed in priority 3 and 4 that are not SMP or Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1 Assessment will commence when all cases in priority groups 1-4 are finalised 

Processing times – skilled migration applications exempt from processing priorities
The following visa subclasses are exempt from priority processing. These subclasses are processed in the order in which they are received.

Visa Subclass Processing Time 
476 7 months 
485 12 months 
489 Subsequent entrant/ Renewal 6 months 
887 6 months 
120, 855 Low risk – 5 months
High risk – 8 months 

Definition – low/high risk
The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible. 
See: ETA Eligible Passports

Client Service Charter


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

fmasaud84 said:


> so you mean to say that this new system will not change the processing time ?
> 
> i know a few indian friends, earlier it was taking long time for them to get a grant like 1 years or maybe even 2 years , but i know a few people, who have applied after the 1st july with this new skill select system their processing time was very fast in fact only a couple of months for few of them.
> 
> so looking at this i was thinking that it should be faster, but of course i expect a longer processing time for anyone form pakistan and few other countries. but not as people are saying 2 years , 3 years etc.


Please don't compare Indian and Pakistani application processing times-Indian applicants can expect faster processing but we must not.My application remained in priority 2,the most privileged category at that time with twelve months as the stipulated outcome time-span,even then my application two years exact for grant.Let me suggest that it's simple waste of time to bother about processing times,its simply not gonna change by our own whims.

Further processing times depends on visa ,for instance PR will take longest possible time.

Hope it helps.

Regards/Hassan


----------



## immiseeker

fmasaud84 said:


> so you mean to say that this new system will not change the processing time ?
> 
> i know a few indian friends, earlier it was taking long time for them to get a grant like 1 years or maybe even 2 years , but i know a few people, who have applied after the 1st july with this new skill select system their processing time was very fast in fact only a couple of months for few of them.
> 
> so looking at this i was thinking that it should be faster, but of course i expect a longer processing time for anyone form pakistan and few other countries. but not as people are saying 2 years , 3 years etc.


New System with New processing time lines but what are those processing timings? no one knows. we can compare new and old system after the completion's of First year after EOI implementation. so i dont think any prediction can speedup the processing. But no one can stop GUESSING game ... its a good way to pass time. I agree with Hassan_waraich please dont compare PK timelines with Indian friends. they are getting grant in heartbeat and we always got our grant after complete heart failure.


----------



## fmasaud84

immiseeker said:


> New System with New processing time lines but what are those processing timings? no one knows. we can compare new and old system after the completion's of First year after EOI implementation. so i dont think any prediction can speedup the processing. But no one can stop GUESSING game ... its a good way to pass time. I agree with Hassan_waraich please dont compare PK timelines with Indian friends. they are getting grant in heartbeat and we always got our grant after complete heart failure.


i kind of agree with you. however, as we have not seen any case with the new system yet, so we should wait and see that how long it takes if a pakistani national is applying thorugh skill select.


----------



## samy25

masvirk said:


> 1. Well, I was worried about the same when I was to apply to ACS for assesment under same code 261111. I wrote them an email. Their reply was, "dont worry about the group, send us your documents and it is our job to identify the group and guess what, I was thinking of C where as they gave me an A. So, just send in the docs.
> 
> 2. As far as the experience is concerened, letter from the current employer and experience certificate/letters from previous emplyers. Do include even if it is just an internship certificate.
> 
> 3. Yes, IELTS is not required at this stage.
> 
> regards


i guess m facing sm technical problems vd my posts. i post my comments five times but didnt appear yet  , 

well , MASVIRK, please will u guide me and help me in guiding formats for ACS application as i am applying for the same... can i see ur letters as sample to get the guideline for my HR before they furnish a letter for me.


----------



## samy25

mimran said:


> Normally even Masters from Pakistan is considered equal to Australian Bachelor due to the reason that many Non ICT subjects are not being considered for the overall evaluation. So as you have done bachelors in non ICT, so I am not sure whether they consider it equivalent to bachelor ICT or diploma ICT.
> 
> Anyways even if you do fall in group B, you have a good case as you have 7 years experience, whereas GroupB requires 5 years experience. Hope it helps, otherwise do a search on this forum for the ACS GroupsA and GroupsB. Iam sure you will find many more valuable threads
> 
> Also note that International bachelors for ICT is considered to be having 120+ credit hours. In Pak, we have 120-130 , but we have many non ICT course which got cut out in evaluation.


Imran, i completed 60 ICT credits ONLY.. so can u guess that what my status would be ...???


----------



## mimran

As one other member suggested, I also recommend not to be bothered too much about the group. As you have good experience you have good chances to be awarded GroupA or GroupB


----------



## samy25

Thanks much...going for IELTS first n going to submit Acs soon


----------



## millinium_bug

samy25 said:


> Thanks much...going for IELTS first n going to submit Acs soon


Yes its better to get your process starting from IELTS .... Because IELTS result will give u the exact direction of your process ..... 

All the best

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## samy25

Thanks shoaib,

i am asking all for guiding me to develop a particular letter for 261111 business analyst. would really value for guidance guys.. 
i mean if any of you with + assessment could share the letter with me..?


----------



## mimran

samy25 said:


> Thanks shoaib,
> 
> i am asking all for guiding me to develop a particular letter for 261111 business analyst. would really value for guidance guys..
> i mean if any of you with + assessment could share the letter with me..?


Good luck for your IELTS. Do you mean you require experience letter format for Business analyst ?


----------



## millinium_bug

samy25 said:


> Thanks shoaib,
> 
> i am asking all for guiding me to develop a particular letter for 261111 business analyst. would really value for guidance guys..
> i mean if any of you with + assessment could share the letter with me..?


Get the JD's of ICT Business Analyst from following link. .........
http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/Product+Lookup/FCE1D4A096F6C38DCA2575DF002DA74B?opendocument

Get the experience letter from yr company with the JDs mentioned in above link. ...... 
I hope it works for u 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## mimran

millinium_bug said:


> Get the JD's of ICT Business Analyst from following link. .........
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> 
> Get the experience letter from yr company with the JDs mentioned in above link. ......
> I hope it works for u
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar



Hello Shoaib

How is the hibernation (wait time) going on


----------



## millinium_bug

mimran said:


> Hello Shoaib
> 
> How is the hibernation (wait time) going on


Lol i m calmly sleeping under my shell. ...... Mentaly i m not prepared to get any news before june 2013 
What abt u mate?

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## samy25

Imran, Good luck for u n shoiab  

i already read the Jds but i asked for ur letters to create my letter in natural tone


----------



## mimran

millinium_bug said:


> Lol i m calmly sleeping under my shell. ...... Mentaly i m not prepared to get any news before june 2013
> What abt u mate?
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Yes same here. Iam just hoping that average timeline for security checks does not increase for Pakistani applicants and completed within 12-16 months. Lets hope so.


----------



## millinium_bug

samy25 said:


> Imran, Good luck for u n shoiab
> 
> i already read the Jds but i asked for ur letters to create my letter in natural tone


Ok then PM me your email address ......
i will send u the template for Experience letter, plus my account # where u have to credit 5000/- PKR as a service charges  LOL


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## alikoool

hi every one , 

just wana ask if there any difference between the CO and the team assigned by DAIC.


----------



## millinium_bug

alikoool said:


> hi every one ,
> 
> just wana ask if there any difference between the CO and the team assigned by DAIC.


Actually DIAC process cases in groups e.g

*CO TEAM*
A 1
A 2
A 3
B 1
B 2
B 3
. .
. .
.  .


In hierarchical order 
CO at level 1
Groups . Teams at level 2
Applicants at level 3

Means 1 CO can have multiple Teams / Groups. On other way around CO assigned to Teams.


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## alikoool

thanks for the reply . 

also do mention if there is difference in CO approach towards any case . my CO is from Team 2 . 

and plz aslo comment if it matters that any body have traveled to Iran , Iraq or Afghanistan . Will this cause DIAC to increase security checks for that person or may be scrutinize the application more


----------



## millinium_bug

alikoool said:


> thanks for the reply .
> 
> also do mention if there is difference in CO approach towards any case . my CO is from Team 2 .
> 
> and plz aslo comment if it matters that any body have traveled to Iran , Iraq or Afghanistan . Will this cause DIAC to increase security checks for that person or may be scrutinize the application more



Dear,
Approach of CO to any case may be different. That all depends on the CO and documents + evidence u have provided to justify your claim. If documents u provided to CO are handsome and seemed OK then CO will not ask you, to provide further documents + proofs etc .....
If CO observe any discrepancy in your documentation then Of Course he has right to drill down your case .......
Security Check is totally a black box process and no one exactly knows what they check in this process ...... And yes, if u stayed to any country more than 6 months then DIAC will be asked you for PCC from those countries as well.



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## alikoool

i have filed for 176 in may 2012 , my consultant received a call from some local number inquiring abt me that if i have ever visited Iran , Iraq or Afghanistan . any comments abt at what stage my case is .


----------



## millinium_bug

alikoool said:


> i have filed for 176 in may 2012 , my consultant received a call from some local number inquiring abt me that if i have ever visited Iran , Iraq or Afghanistan . any comments abt at what stage my case is .


Of Course where we all Pakistanis struck ..... its External Security Checks ..... 
it is a black box process.

So if u r clear then no need to worry about anything 


All the best

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## bukhari

so guys, any recent pakistani guy nailing the visa? what's up with everyone?

by the way will it create any delays in application if applicant keeps on changing the location..? I have practically changed my home 3rd time after my application.. have submitted 1022 form.. just wondering..

T.


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> so guys, any recent pakistani guy nailing the visa? what's up with everyone?
> 
> by the way will it create any delays in application if applicant keeps on changing the location..? I have practically changed my home 3rd time after my application.. have submitted 1022 form.. just wondering..
> 
> T.



Hi, hope you wiil be first to get med/pcc mail as your wait period is nearing to 12 months. So keep us updated about our case.

I dont think that changing home will create any delays, although changing countries will 

Hope for the best.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

bukhari said:


> so guys, any recent pakistani guy nailing the visa? what's up with everyone?
> 
> by the way will it create any delays in application if applicant keeps on changing the location..? I have practically changed my home 3rd time after my application.. have submitted 1022 form.. just wondering..
> 
> T.


Changing addresses has nothing to do with your application...just keep your CO updated...and that's it....there are many other environmental factors beyond one's control affecting application....

Regards.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## bukhari

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Changing addresses has nothing to do with your application...just keep your CO updated...and that's it....there are many other environmental factors beyond one's control affecting application....
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


Thanks Mate!


----------



## millinium_bug

bukhari said:


> Thanks Mate!


Well i don't think so, changing of address will have any impact on your case .... yes u will just have to collect PCC from respective areas police station ..... The security checks just involve if u travel to HR country for more than 6 months ....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Destination Journey

Guys, I need your advice...I got my PCC from 2005 to date. Is this fine or should I get it for last 10 years? 7 years are enough or not?


----------



## millinium_bug

Destination Journey said:


> Guys, I need your advice...I got my PCC from 2005 to date. Is this fine or should I get it for last 10 years? 7 years are enough or not?



Dude it should be 10 years .... i think it is mentioned at DIAC site .....


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

Destination Journey said:


> Guys, I need your advice...I got my PCC from 2005 to date. Is this fine or should I get it for last 10 years? 7 years are enough or not?


PCC should be updated one and there's no need to focus on its baseline date.For instance its issued date must be less than one year -as PCC is valid for one year.DIAC has concern with its issued date and the timespan it covers is meaningless to them.

Further if you've not lived in any country for more than 12 months ,it would definitely makes ones life easier as far as PCC is concerned.

Hope it helps.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## mhaqs

Guys, glad to find a Pakistani thread here. I have a special issue that I need help with. The employer I've been working for the past 2.5 years hasn't been paying any taxes and is registered in the United States. Which leaves it to me to file my taxes because I've been taking lump sum salaries with medical and benefits included. In other words, the employee is responsible for filing taxes.

I've gone ahead and created an NTN on my name without any employer NTN. I plan on filing the past 2.5 years of taxes and getting a certificate/statement etc from FBR. But I need someone to guide me about this. Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## Destination Journey

Hassan_Warraich said:


> PCC should be updated one and there's no need to focus on its baseline date.For instance its issued date must be less than one year -as PCC is valid for one year.DIAC has concern with its issued date and the timespan it covers is meaningless to them.
> 
> Further if you've not lived in any country for more than 12 months ,it would definitely makes ones life easier as far as PCC is concerned.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


That means I should not go for trouble of obtaining PCC of 10 years? It is ok to submit PCC of 7 years? I got it today btw.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

Destination Journey said:


> That means I should not go for trouble of obtaining PCC of 10 years? It is ok to submit PCC of 7 years? I got it today btw.


Yes....assuming you've not lived in any country for more than 12months except your home country.

Thanks

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## Destination Journey

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Yes....assuming you've not lived in any country for more than 12months except your home country.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


Yeah..I never lived outside Pak...So its perfectly safe? are you sure na?


----------



## bukhari

I had the same issue too with my first employer. However I had benefit that my employer use to cut my taxes from my monthly salary (though he didn't pay it). I showed a letter by my company to CO stating what was my actual salary for each month and how much they credited into my account and rest which was being deducted as tax and I guess it was acceptable, since I didn't hear any complains so far from my CO and my work experience has started reflecting as "Met" fairly recently.

Bukhari.



mhaqs said:


> Guys, glad to find a Pakistani thread here. I have a special issue that I need help with. The employer I've been working for the past 2.5 years hasn't been paying any taxes and is registered in the United States. Which leaves it to me to file my taxes because I've been taking lump sum salaries with medical and benefits included. In other words, the employee is responsible for filing taxes.
> 
> I've gone ahead and created an NTN on my name without any employer NTN. I plan on filing the past 2.5 years of taxes and getting a certificate/statement etc from FBR. But I need someone to guide me about this. Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

Destination Journey said:


> Yeah..I never lived outside Pak...So its perfectly safe? are you sure na?


I've been through this not long ago....go ahead and on side note you should trust people.

Thanks and hope your issue has been resolved.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## mhaqs

bukhari said:


> I had the same issue too with my first employer. However I had benefit that my employer use to cut my taxes from my monthly salary (though he didn't pay it). I showed a letter by my company to CO stating what was my actual salary for each month and how much they credited into my account and rest which was being deducted as tax and I guess it was acceptable, since I didn't hear any complains so far from my CO and my work experience has started reflecting as "Met" fairly recently.
> 
> Bukhari.


I have Tax certificates from previous experience and I'm not worried about them. I really need to find a tax consultant who can tell me the solution to this.


----------



## Destination Journey

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I've been through this not long ago....go ahead and on side note you should trust people.
> 
> Thanks and hope your issue has been resolved.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


Thanks Man! Really appreciate that!


----------



## mimran

Hi DJ

Congrats for getting PCC request, but now Iam totally confused as what is the approach of DIAC.

As we know there are dozens of Pakistani applicants 175/176 who are undergoing security check, then what is the strategy of DIAC to get PCC from the start for 189/190 visas.

Does this mean that they will finish 189/190 visas and then give 175/176 visas. 

Kindly someone elaborate.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

mimran said:


> Hi DJ
> 
> Congrats for getting PCC request, but now Iam totally confused as what is the approach of DIAC.
> 
> As we know there are dozens of Pakistani applicants 175/176 who are undergoing security check, then what is the strategy of DIAC to get PCC from the start for 189/190 visas.
> 
> Does this mean that they will finish 189/190 visas and then give 175/176 visas.
> 
> Kindly someone elaborate.


Its simply DIAC's prerogative they can do whatever they want to...and they are absolutely doing what they're supposed to do by their bylaws.....haven't you heard PCC issues for Canada....the applicants are supposed to provide the updated PCC everytime they're out of their home based city exceeding certain number of days.....in nutshell we can't do anything....but to comply with the directives.

I'm afraid no one would be able to comment on your query.Please take it easy and have fun in the meantime!!You know getting PR is second in toughness to getting first relevant job here in Australia/Canada.I am not discouraging by any means but making you aware of the uphill task ahead when you'll land here....you've got to start from scratch...you know what I mean?So please enjoy until you get your visa and you land here.

Good luck!!!


----------



## pintu56

Hi Guys,

Good to see this thread being established to help all from Pakistan. I had some questions that I hope anyone can shed light on, a bit about my situation: currently in Australia on 457 and applied for ENS 856 (employer sponsored PR) in June. Still waiting for updates regarding the application and/or assignment of CO (essentially have provided all documents, including PCC and medicals).

- Do external checks for onshore PR (such as 856) take as long as offshore PR? Given that the advertised processing time for High Risk countries for 856 is 8 months approximately. Are external checks only initiated once a CO is assigned?

- Secondly early next year I am planning a trip to Pakistan for a month for vacations. Would this have any effect on the PR application if it has not been finalized till then? This would be in term of PCC and medicals. I assume due to a valid 457 visa I am not on Bridging visa and can easily travel in and out of Australia with the 457.

thanks,
Pintu.


----------



## imblogger

Salam u Alikum 
Just drop to say Salam to Old friends, moved to Australia 8 months ago and Humdullah almost settled now.

Any Brother need any advice on Halal food or best suburb in QLD , I will be more then happy to help him out .


----------



## shafaqat309

imblogger said:


> Salam u Alikum
> Just drop to say Salam to Old friends, moved to Australia 8 months ago and Humdullah almost settled now.
> 
> Any Brother need any advice on Halal food or best suburb in QLD , I will be more then happy to help him out .


Where are u living in Brisbane?


----------



## hbarif

Glad to see Pakistani specific threads. Here is what i have learned after going through all posts

1) Security check is (barring miracle) mandatory for all Pakistanis so we have to live with it.
2) Its a black box process but for most people it takes around 12 months.

Now, i am interested to know if any Pakistani granted visa in 189/190 Subclass yet?. This is just to know if Visa subclass is affecting Security check timelines.


----------



## imblogger

I am living in Runcorn , how about you ?


----------



## shafaqat309

imblogger said:


> I am living in Runcorn , how about you ?


Bald Hills, adjacent to mosque.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

hbarif said:


> Glad to see Pakistani specific threads. Here is what i have learned after going through all posts
> 
> 1) Security check is (barring miracle) mandatory for all Pakistanis so we have to live with it.
> 2) Its a black box process but for most people it takes around 12 months.
> 
> Now, i am interested to know if any Pakistani granted visa in 189/190 Subclass yet?. This is just to know if Visa subclass is affecting Security check timelines.


Security checks have nothing to do with visa number or subclass ...it depends on the country to which one belongs and you might assess that over the years geopolitical condition of our homeland is deteriorating and we suffer from extreme euphoria....expect lengthy security checks my friend...its a reality staring into our face ....you've no option but to face it.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## hbarif

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Security checks have nothing to do with visa number or subclass ...it depends on the country to which one belongs and you might assess that over the years geopolitical condition of our homeland is deteriorating and we suffer from extreme euphoria....expect lengthy security checks my friend...its a reality staring into our face ....you've no option but to face it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


Thanks for the Reply Hassan. While my 190 application is in Progress, There is a company who want to interview me face to face in Sydney. They'll pay for this flight but want me to arrange visitor visa my self. 

Will i go through 12+ Month security check even if i apply for visitor visa?


----------



## immiseeker

hbarif said:


> Thanks for the Reply Hassan. While my 190 application is in Progress, There is a company who want to interview me face to face in Sydney. They'll pay for this flight but want me to arrange visitor visa my self.
> 
> Will i go through 12+ Month security check even if i apply for visitor visa?


Yes,You cant avoid SC  .... Temp. Visa and PR visa are two diff things.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

hbarif said:


> Thanks for the Reply Hassan. While my 190 application is in Progress, There is a company who want to interview me face to face in Sydney. They'll pay for this flight but want me to arrange visitor visa my self.
> 
> Will i go through 12+ Month security check even if i apply for visitor visa?


You must be an expert dude!! Anyways....I wonder in contemporary era of video conferencing they like you to meet face to face...that's good and I wish you all the best...

I've no knowledge of visit visas but IMHO they won't be subject to intensive security checks and further you've valid reason to be there I believe you'll get it.To confirm check with DIAC and ask your prospective employer to sponsor you for visit visa.

Best luck!

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## fmasaud84

hbarif said:


> Thanks for the Reply Hassan. While my 190 application is in Progress, There is a company who want to interview me face to face in Sydney. They'll pay for this flight but want me to arrange visitor visa my self.
> 
> Will i go through 12+ Month security check even if i apply for visitor visa?


are you living in UAE?

i have got a Visit Visa within 3 weeks.

but you need to think that you are a pakistani while you are preparing your application for visitor visa =)


----------



## hbarif

fmasaud84 said:


> are you living in UAE?
> 
> i have got a Visit Visa within 3 weeks.
> 
> but you need to think that you are a pakistani while you are preparing your application for visitor visa =)


Yes i am living in UAE since 2005. I would need to book Flight & Hotel in Advance for visitor visa so i guess I'll schedule meeting date with my my (prospective) employer as 1 month from applying the visa. 

Not sure what employer would think because he seems in hurry but then i guess i have no choice


----------



## fmasaud84

hbarif said:


> Yes i am living in UAE since 2005. I would need to book Flight & Hotel in Advance for visitor visa so i guess I'll schedule meeting date with my my (prospective) employer as 1 month from applying the visa.
> 
> Not sure what employer would think because he seems in hurry but then i guess i have no choice


you dont have to book hotel or flight in advance for the Visa.

you have to prepare your documents. Like a letter from your current employer in UAE. if you own a car in UAE attach registration card. 

if you have any promotion letter if you have or any award which you have received from your employer in UAE.

in short, you need to convince them that you are not going to overstay there and you have to give them enough reasons to believe that you will lose alot by staying illegally in Australia. like you can mention about your gratuity. This is all if you want to apply for a visitor visa. 

if you give all the documents and they are happy they can issue the visa within 1 week.


----------



## leo83

Hi guys,

Have anyone of you an idea that if one looses his password for 'attaching documents' section at immigration website, how can it be retrieved?? Moreover, can anyone share 885 application timeline.

Thanks.


----------



## alikoool

hello ppl . 

hey , can any one confirm me abt PCC and medical ? 
do we have wait for CO's to ask us for these two or get PCC and medical done by our-self . 

i have applied for 176 paper based .


----------



## millinium_bug

alikoool said:


> hello ppl .
> 
> hey , can any one confirm me abt PCC and medical ?
> do we have wait for CO's to ask us for these two or get PCC and medical done by our-self .
> 
> i have applied for 176 paper based .


Its better to wait until CO ask u .....

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## mimran

Good news which I read on other forum. On of the Pakistani Nov2011 applicant got PCC/MED call. So hang in there friends. Iam sure this difficult waiting time will pass for all of us quickly.

Delay in processing of Pakistani Applicants?


----------



## hbarif

One of my Pakistani friend got his Medical & PCC call today. He is on 190 visa. But we are not sure if PCC call means that there will be any external security check or not


----------



## samy25

Dear all

Alhamdullillah i just submitted the ACS Application  wish me luck i have done the first step towards immigration.
thanks to u all for all the help till now but i m not gonna leave this place....


----------



## bukhari

mimran said:


> Good news which I read on other forum. On of the Pakistani Nov2011 applicant got PCC/MED call. So hang in there friends. Iam sure this difficult waiting time will pass for all of us quickly.
> 
> Delay in processing of Pakistani Applicants?


Anxiety Increasing! :smokin:

T.


----------



## shafaqat309

samy25 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Alhamdullillah i just submitted the ACS Application  wish me luck i have done the first step towards immigration.
> thanks to u all for all the help till now but i m not gonna leave this place....


Good Luck.


----------



## samy25

Thanks alot


----------



## samy25

Hi guys....
after submitting the ACS...being an optimist (high level  ) i think i should start saving up...
so guide me that how much i should have for two for like 6 months as back up.... i hope their is nothing as compulsion from DIAC....?????


----------



## millinium_bug

samy25 said:


> Hi guys....
> after submitting the ACS...being an optimist (high level  ) i think i should start saving up...
> so guide me that how much i should have for two for like 6 months as back up.... i hope their is nothing as compulsion from DIAC....?????


Well that all depends either u r going for State sponsorship or not ..... If u r going to State Sponsorship, then there would be a chance that State might ask you to show necessary arrangements of funds. 

Secondly that all depends in which area of OZ u r planning to settle down .....
Roughly for a metro area rents are high and for a family of 2 to 3, monthly expense may vary from 2000 AUD to 2500 AUD per month
like 1 AUD = 100
means monthly expense may be from 200,000 to 250,000
and for six months it may be 250,000 * 6 = 1500,000 (1.5 million) PKR


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Destination Journey

Well guys as expected...a long wait... :violin:

"Your medicals have been finalised.

Your application is currently undergoing certain routine checks conducted by external agencies. I am not able to provide you with a fixed timeframe as to when these checks will be completed. However, I am monitoring your application on a regular basis. I will be in contact once these checks are completed or if further information is required.

Thank you for your patience and understanding."


----------



## millinium_bug

Destination Journey said:


> Well guys as expected...a long wait... :violin:
> 
> "Your medicals have been finalised.
> 
> Your application is currently undergoing certain routine checks conducted by external agencies. I am not able to provide you with a fixed timeframe as to when these checks will be completed. However, I am monitoring your application on a regular basis. I will be in contact once these checks are completed or if further information is required.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and understanding."


All the best dude 
Atleast done with PCC and Meds .... Now Just "Grant" is your destination 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

samy25 said:


> Hi guys....
> after submitting the ACS...being an optimist (high level  ) i think i should start saving up...
> so guide me that how much i should have for two for like 6 months as back up.... i hope their is nothing as compulsion from DIAC....?????


I'm afraid you're a bit late embarking on the savings plan.....anyways its never too late....you must be looking at the least AUD 20,000....if you want to settle nice and smooth..people do come with far less, and accordingly they do face extreme problems..I know some people (alone and family joined later cases)who came with as low as $2,500 but they ended up with astounding problems.

I hope you won't face such problems but mind you having relevant job in ones domain is far tougher and hectic than getting visa....but if you'd decided to fight there are many alternatives....depends and varies from person to person and individual circumstances ....there are many cases where people leave after coming b'coz they couldn't find their kind of jobs....sharing these all is not to discourage you but to help you make your mind....come prepared and fight your way through, if you want to live here for long..

Best luck!!

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## Destination Journey

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I'm afraid you're a bit late embarking on the savings plan.....anyways its never too late....you must be looking at the least AUD 20,000....if you want to settle nice and smooth..people do come with far less, and accordingly they do face extreme problems..I know some people (alone and family joined later cases)who came with as low as $2,500 but they ended up with astounding problems.
> 
> I hope you won't face such problems but mind you having relevant job in ones domain is far tougher and hectic than getting visa....but if you'd decided to fight there are many alternatives....depends and varies from person to person and individual circumstances ....there are many cases where people leave after coming b'coz they couldn't find their kind of jobs....sharing these all is not to discourage you but to help you make your mind....come prepared and fight your way through, if you want to live here for long..
> 
> Best luck!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


20k AUD :O that's too much....I think 10k or a bit under should be fine...


----------



## millinium_bug

Destination Journey said:


> 20k AUD :O that's too much....I think 10k or a bit under should be fine...


Dude I think hassan bhai is right .... coz u need at least 8 to 10 months to get a decent job in yr field .... 
And monthly expense per month is 2000 to 2500AUD 
Yes u can manage if u r willing to do odd jobs for survival

Regard,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

Destination Journey said:


> 20k AUD :O that's too much....I think 10k or a bit under should be fine...


I responded in the same fashion when people told me to bring at least $50K .....so your response isn't surprising for me !

Any sum of money less than $10k would be sufficient if you're coming alone.Further have you figured out the likely rental search, wherein offering and paying rent of six months would be necessary and highly likely to get you your place to live. In addition did you factor in the importance of having ones own car to travel and a mediocre condition car would cost $3k plus and for most jobs especially odd jobs you need car because of odd timings and at far away places - it is second to must here in Australia.

On a side note due to huge distances Australians travel 875 times the world average and public transport won't take you anywhere and at night times one has no option.

You'll see the requirement of Australian Drivers licence and reliable own transport as essential criteria for jobs especially odd ones.

Look around , investigate and decide for yourself.

PS: I brought that much money - I don't know how quickly it was spent but it was worth it.

Regards!

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## samy25

Thanks much for advise.. me n my husband planning to do in same manner.. but u know its not that easy..we both are working professional but we do understand that it would take sm time to get jobs in our own domains..odd jobs not an issue but the point u raised like having car is must was not in my mind.. we were ready to use public transportation. i ll narrow my search after having state approval and then would look for particular guidance about areas, rental , jobs etc...
i have faith that if we willing to put efforts ALLAH is always there to help all.....


----------



## GulPak

*Aoa*

Just joined the forum. I have applied 190 visa with SASS on 26th OCT. Any one out there from Adelaide who can be a moral support?

Regards


----------



## nabsha

Hi All,

I am Nabeel. My application details are following

ACS Applied : 4/3/2011
ACS Approved: 30 May 2011
GSM Application filed: 27 June 2011
GSM Visa Subclass: 175 - Visa Class: Skilled (Migrant) (class VE)
CO Assigned: 27th Feb 2012
Documents Submitted: 27th Mar 2012

Online Inquiry status: 
27/02/2012 Application being processed further 

I must say big thanks to Hassan_Warraich, mimran, Shoaib and others for sharing their information and experiences. This thread is really a stress reliever for those waiting for medical call.

Warm Regards,
Nabeel


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

nabsha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Nabeel. My application details are following
> 
> ACS Applied : 4/3/2011
> ACS Approved: 30 May 2011
> GSM Application filed: 27 June 2011
> GSM Visa Subclass: 175 - Visa Class: Skilled (Migrant) (class VE)
> CO Assigned: 27th Feb 2012
> Documents Submitted: 27th Mar 2012
> 
> Online Inquiry status:
> 27/02/2012 Application being processed further
> 
> I must say big thanks to Hassan_Warraich, mimran, Shoaib and others for sharing their information and experiences. This thread is really a stress reliever for those waiting for medical call.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Nabeel


Welcome Nabeel to this fantastic forum... credit for expatforum goes to web 2.0 from where social forum originated and really expatforum has no match !!

It's manned by supportive administrator who've the vision to envisage what expats want and accordingly laid down the infrastructure for us to communicate.In addition key role is played by moderators...in overseeing what's happening,monitoring traffic of members/guest and maintainence and implementation of preset protocols.

Anyways this process of application for Australian migration from lodging through to PR and settlement in Australia is basically a test of nerves and patience.

Best luck 

Regards

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## GulPak

*AoA*



paki_migrant said:


> EOI Submitted: 5 july 2012
> SA SS Applied: 8th July 2012
> SS approval/Visa Invite: 3rd Sept 2012
> Visa Applied: 22sept 2012
> CO Assigned with PCC and medical requests: 12 OCT 2012


Good to see someone applied for south Australia.My time line is as follows.


EOI Submitted: 14th july 2012
SA SS Applied: 17th July 2012
SS approval/Visa Invite: 16th Oct 2012
Visa Applied: 26th Oct 2012
CO Assigned with PCC and medical requests: 13 Nov,2012


----------



## samy25

Good Mon All.....
Now my next task is to be ready for state sponsorship.. (again getting optimistic  even didnt get the ACS yet), Anyways..

I m totally blank that which way i should proceed. i guess i should start getting info about different states..(ur opinion will be valued..)

plus wat factors i should keep in mind while choosing a state though i am planning to apply all possible states for my occupation being a safe player.

plz guys take some time out with ur valuable suggestions...


----------



## samy25

GulPak said:


> Good to see someone applied for south Australia.My time line is as follows.
> 
> 
> *EOI Submitted: 14th july 2012
> SA SS Applied: 17th July 2012*
> SS approval/Visa Invite: 16th Oct 2012
> Visa Applied: 26th Oct 2012
> CO Assigned with PCC and medical requests: 13 Nov,2012


please explain as i want to know that how u applied for EOI before applying/getting State Sponsorship....i mean should i also apply after getting +ve ACS and Ielts result for EOI and can i later applied for SS..???

really confuse please help


----------



## paki_migrant

samy25 said:


> please explain as i want to know that how u applied for EOI before applying/getting State Sponsorship....i mean should i also apply after getting +ve ACS and Ielts result for EOI and can i later applied for SS..???
> 
> really confuse please help


You need to have your skill assessment and IELTS result ready before submitting EOI. with this information available and after submitting EOI you should have atleast 55 points shown on EOI page, you may then apply for state or regional sponsorship with any state providing them your EOI number who will assess you according to their own criteria, if fulfilled, they will award you sponsorship with an invitation to apply for visa

hope this helps


----------



## samy25

paki_migrant said:


> You need to have your skill assessment and IELTS result ready before submitting EOI. with this information available and after submitting EOI you should have atleast 55 points shown on EOI page, you may then apply for state or regional sponsorship with any state providing them your EOI number who will assess you according to their own criteria, if fulfilled, they will award you sponsorship with an invitation to apply for visa
> 
> hope this helps


i am lucky to be in expat forum...thanks again for this valuable info. i didn't know about it ..n now after having both results i guess i would be able to know that w do i stand...  hoping that i would be able to save time on this nerve shaking journey of immigration


----------



## millinium_bug

samy25 said:


> please explain as i want to know that how u applied for EOI before applying/getting State Sponsorship....i mean should i also apply after getting +ve ACS and Ielts result for EOI and can i later applied for SS..???
> 
> really confuse please help


Agree with paki_migrant



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## paki_migrant

paki_migrant said:


> You need to have your skill assessment and IELTS result ready before submitting EOI. with this information available and after submitting EOI you should have atleast 55 points shown on EOI page, you may then apply for state or regional sponsorship with any state providing them your EOI number who will assess you according to their own criteria, if fulfilled, they will award you sponsorship with an invitation to apply for visa
> 
> hope this helps


correction

at least 55 points if you are interested in subclass 190
at least 50 points if you are interested in subclass 489


----------



## kashraz

*Newbie*

AoA All........

I have just started thinking of going for immigration to Australia.....I have yet to take my IELTS........intending to take in in Jan 13..........I estimate the process would take about 24 months...........

How close is the estimate? any ideas how correct is the estimate?.......will be going for GSM or SS, depends on IELTS score, Electrical Engineer with 6+ yrs experience


----------



## mshahzad

kashraz said:


> AoA All........
> 
> I have just started thinking of going for immigration to Australia.....I have yet to take my IELTS........intending to take in in Jan 13..........I estimate the process would take about 24 months...........
> 
> How close is the estimate? any ideas how correct is the estimate?.......will be going for GSM or SS, depends on IELTS score, Electrical Engineer with 6+ yrs experience


It varies case to case. for example you can see my time line , I am still waiting for my Medical request  while I did IELTS in June 2009.


----------



## kashraz

*Newbie*



mshahzad said:


> It varies case to case. for example you can see my time line , I am still waiting for my Medical request  while I did IELTS in June 2009.


Hmmmm......thats a long wait......I wonder if the things have eased off after skillselect.......


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

kashraz said:


> Hmmmm......thats a long wait......I wonder if the things have eased off after skillselect.......


They won't ...because more than half of time is spent in security checks and we're one of high ranking HR country and the situation is getting worse day by day accordingly security checks would take more time.

Best luck.


----------



## kashraz

Hassan_Warraich said:


> They won't ...because more than half of time is spent in security checks and we're one of high ranking HR country and the situation is getting worse day by day accordingly security checks would take more time.
> 
> Best luck.


Thanks Hassan......have been following your posts on this forum....u've been a great help......so 24 months from the day I take my IELTS is ok.....???


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

kashraz said:


> Thanks Hassan......have been following your posts on this forum....u've been a great help......so 24 months from the day I take my IELTS is ok.....???


I do nothing but to help members avoid the problems I once faced.

24 months from lodging application.Further EOI isn't an immigration application its simply what it means-expression of interest.

Thanks

Hassan


----------



## SAltish

*SAltish*



GulPak said:


> Good to see someone applied for south Australia.My time line is as follows.
> 
> 
> EOI Submitted: 14th july 2012
> SA SS Applied: 17th July 2012
> SS approval/Visa Invite: 16th Oct 2012
> Visa Applied: 26th Oct 2012
> CO Assigned with PCC and medical requests: 13 Nov,2012


Ohhhh I have also applied for the SA from PAkistan and got the same dates for Visa application and Medical requests... great to c 1 more person.


----------



## GulPak

*Aoa*



SAltish said:


> Ohhhh I have also applied for the SA from PAkistan and got the same dates for Visa application and Medical requests... great to c 1 more person.



I am from karachi. what about you?


----------



## nabsha

Hi All,

Hope you guys are doing fine.

Just wanted to ask how long does it usually takes between Medical Documents Requests and Visa Grant Process?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

nabsha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you guys are doing fine.
> 
> Just wanted to ask how long does it usually takes between Medical Documents Requests and Visa Grant Process?


After submitting medicals just a couple of weeks, provided there is nothing serious medical condition. Further ehealth is a bit quicker.

Regards.


----------



## mimran

Introduction of AVAC centres in Pakistan
Introduction of Australian Visa Application Centres in Pakistan

I guess new applicants have to go to AVAC for biometrics collection prior to visa application. This will not effect the people whose visas are already under progress.

Check the above link and provide your comments.


----------



## mimran

It seems that only paper based application and certain temporary visas will be subjected to biometrics collection as mentioned in their website

************************************************
Clients lodging paper-based visa applications in the countries listed below will need to provide their biometrics from the dates indicated. Biometrics will be collected at an Australian Visa Application Centre (AVAC) or an Australian Biometrics Collection Centre (ABCC).

Biometrics Collection Outside Australia - Countries and Visa Subclasses included in the Biometrics Program


----------



## paki_migrant

Persons Excluded from the First Stage of the Biometrics in Offshore Visa Processing Program
•
Australian citizens and Australian Permanent Residents
•
Applicants for an Australian Declaratory Visa or Australian citizenship
•
New Zealand citizens
•
Applicants who are eligible to apply for, and have been granted, an Australian visa online (including Electronic Travel Authority)
•
APEC Business Travel Card (ABTC) holders


----------



## samy25

I want to know if It is necessary for me to go for bio metrics. As I am going to apply for visa 190/189, I would prefer to apply for these visas via EOI n later ONLINE visa application. So should I take the appointment for bio metrics or not. And when is the right time before EOI or any time.

regards


----------



## mimran

As per their site, its only for paper based application and for certain temporary visa categories like visit visa , student visa, 457 etc. So I dont think you have to go for the bio metrics.

We are all applying for PR and get it after lengthy checks. So Iam sure we dont have to go through additional headache of getting bio metrics.


----------



## samy25

please guide:

my employer transfer salary directly to our accounts..no pay slip as such. Accounts department do it at their own. plus they do deduct our tax from salaries. so tell me what is the best way to provide these proofs . i mean in this situation what will be the best shape to provide such details??? either letter from employer or bank statement.???


----------



## mimran

samy25 said:


> please guide:
> 
> my employer transfer salary directly to our accounts..no pay slip as such. Accounts department do it at their own. plus they do deduct our tax from salaries. so tell me what is the best way to provide these proofs . i mean in this situation what will be the best shape to provide such details??? either letter from employer or bank statement.???


Yes bank statements would be best in that case. Also employment letters indicating your salary would be beneficial. However payslip is a common thing and should be provided to employees. Check with accounts department, probably they have your payslips but they dont distribute it to you for some reasons.


----------



## samy25

thanks imran...
i checked and these are kind of vouchers and they dont return to employee n keep them with in..


----------



## AUSA

Salam to All ; 
is there any pakistani applicant for 190/189 visa who got grant ? please share your expereinces 
thanks


----------



## zakinaeem

AUSA said:


> Salam to All ;
> is there any pakistani applicant for 190/189 visa who got grant ? please share your expereinces
> thanks


Don't know of any, not yet.


----------



## AUSA

zakinaeem said:


> Don't know of any, not yet.


In your timeline - external check 8 NOV what is that ? how did you get this info / please share


----------



## mimran

For those of you who are preparing to lodge visa application, here is the list of documents that needs to be uploaded online. Hope it helps

For Adult
Birth certificate or other evidence of age
Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page
IELTS English Test Report Results
Evidence of overseas qualifications
Evidence of skills assessment
Evidence of work experience
Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment
Marriage certificate
Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates
Passport photo
Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray
Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa
Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional Certifying Body nomination

For Child
Birth certificate or other evidence of age
Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page
Passport photo
Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa


----------



## zakinaeem

AUSA said:


> In your timeline - external check 8 NOV what is that ? how did you get this info / please share


My CO asked for Form80 and some other documents which he couldnt see online as the online attachments tool was messed up at that time. After Form80 submission, he confirmed that my case is in "External checks", with the following explanation when asked:

"All non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against the legal requirements of the Migration Act 1958, and Migration Regulations, this includes the requirement for applicants to meet mandatory health, character and national security criteria. "


----------



## Destination Journey

Guys, what happens if during external checks verification:

1. My PCC and Meds get expired.

2. I get Married, but I applied as single. I can include my spouse in my app before external checks are completed?


----------



## samy25

mimran said:


> Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment


u mean only character part we need to fill ? dont mind if i sound dumb  but getting just over cautious.. 

another query is is there any one who got NAATI points for language..what is the procedure. i wanted to claim for partner point but assessment of occupation in same list is making it bit difficult... please guide accordingly..


----------



## AUSA

Destination Journey said:


> Guys, what happens if during external checks verification:
> 
> 1. My PCC and Meds get expired.
> 
> 2. I get Married, but I applied as single. I can include my spouse in my app before external checks are completed?


1- Unfortunately if med or PCC expired before visa grant.. you have to don it again as /if requested by your CO. 

2- yes you can include your partner anytime by submitting the form "adding additional family member" or "change in circumstances" .. detailed info avaiable at Department of Immigration & Citizenship


----------



## msvayani

1) You would need to re-do your medicals and PCC (both).

2) Yes you can. Just fill the "Change of Circumstances" form and send it to your CO along with all the relevant documents like Marriage Certificate, Spouse's Passport-size Photo and Passport, English Language Evidence, etc)


----------



## mimran

samy25 said:


> u mean only character part we need to fill ? dont mind if i sound dumb  but getting just over cautious..
> 
> another query is is there any one who got NAATI points for language..what is the procedure. i wanted to claim for partner point but assessment of occupation in same list is making it bit difficult... please guide accordingly..


Actually Form80 have to be fully completed,other than the parts that explicitly mention not to fill . 

For NAATI, you can check the following website
Enter or find a Translator or Interpreter

Do a search on the forum for NAATI and you will find many threads in detail


----------



## AUSA

samy25 said:


> u mean only character part we need to fill ? dont mind if i sound dumb  but getting just over cautious..
> 
> another query is is there any one who got NAATI points for language..what is the procedure. i wanted to claim for partner point but assessment of occupation in same list is making it bit difficult... please guide accordingly..


R u asking for points for community language ? if yes then read information under points tab in 189/190 visa Skillselect page on DIAC website. it requires a proper quantification to qualify for that..


----------



## samy25

THanks guys... but now i am getting really worried about my points after sitting in IELTS . .. as per my calculation i didnt perform well coz of time management. now i wanna avail some points for partner skills. 
1- Partner formal assessment like mine is mandatory??? 
2- my occupation 261111 in both lists. so for partner occupation assessment which list i should follow???
3- should he sit in IELTS or i can submit any other proof or his TOFEL result (2008).
please guys guide me


----------



## alikoool

hi samy , 
well , partners formal assessment is mandatory for sure , partners occupation could be in any list . he has to sit in ilets as he also get his formal education verified . 6 band in each part is minimum requirement .


----------



## millinium_bug

samy25 said:


> THanks guys... but now i am getting really worried about my points after sitting in IELTS . .. as per my calculation i didnt perform well coz of time management. now i wanna avail some points for partner skills.
> 1- Partner formal assessment like mine is mandatory???
> 2- my occupation 261111 in both lists. so for partner occupation assessment which list i should follow???
> 3- should he sit in IELTS or i can submit any other proof or his TOFEL result (2008).
> please guys guide me


1) Yes Partner Assessment is mandatory
2) which list u r asking about for your partner? couldn't understand what you r trying to ask. What is his profession? currently he is doing work in the same profession?
3) Yes he has to sit in IELTS with atleast 6 band in each module ...... No TOFEL is not acceptable.


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## alikoool

can any one tell me the details about the medical examination required for PR .


----------



## AUSA

alikoool said:


> can any one tell me the details about the medical examination required for PR .


well Medical Examination is mandatory for PR.. details if you asking what kind of tests then it's Blood test - Chest X-ray and Blood pressure etc they check for HIV , Hepatitis , TB and blood pressure should be in normal range.. 
i hope this will help ..


----------



## samy25

alikoool said:


> can any one tell me the details about the medical examination required for PR .


i read some where on DIAC website that u need to go to one of the doctor in panel for certain med check. there is a list of paki doctors also.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

samy25 said:


> i read some where on DIAC website that u need to go to one of the doctor in panel for certain med check. there is a list of paki doctors also.



You must've read on the below mentioned link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/p/pakistan/panel-doctors.htm

They're authorised by Australian immigration department to conduct medical examination of visa applicants.

Thanks.


----------



## samy25

Hassan_Warraich said:


> You must've read on the below mentioned link:
> 
> Pakistan - Panel Physicians
> 
> They're authorised by Australian immigration department to conduct medical examination of visa applicants.
> 
> Thanks.


hassan

should i submit two different EOI to avail quick chances for 190 and 189. i mean i heard that after one invite EOI gets disable for two month.. and i read that there is more chance to get invite for 189 as DIAC give away more 189 than 190.... what should one choose to have a confirm grant (if all things go well)


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

samy25 said:


> hassan
> 
> should i submit two different EOI to avail quick chances for 190 and 189. i mean i heard that after one invite EOI gets disable for two month.. and i read that there is more chance to get invite for 189 as DIAC give away more 189 than 190.... what should one choose to have a confirm grant (if all things go well)


IMHO one can never be sure of grants because these decisions depends on lots of variable simply out of your control. Further these rumours are abundant and are mere myths....nobody what DIAC do or what step they are going to take . You should stick with one not both as per my opinion-do get second opinion .

Regards.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

waqasulkarim said:


> Hi hbarif,
> So, did you get any response on this question. I also want to know anxiously that has there been any difference in security check processing for 189/190 and 175/176?
> :focus: :focus:


Security checks application would be the same .

Thanks


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

waqasulkarim said:


> Hi hbarif,
> So, did you get any response on this question. I also want to know anxiously that has there been any difference in security check processing for 189/190 and 175/176?
> :focus: :focus:


Security checks application/ timeframe would be the same .

Thanks


----------



## Schnitzer

Aha... a dedicated forum for Pakistanis! Where have you been hiding all this time.

Greetings fellow citizens!

Assalam Alaikum!


----------



## fmasaud84

waqasulkarim said:


> Good to see Pakistani's together :welcome:


why there are only a few pakistanis in Australia or applying for Australia ?


----------



## Minhas

fmasaud84 said:


> why there are only a few pakistanis in Australia or applying for Australia ?


I think major problem is that most people don't have any idea about immigration. I have started a campaign of convincing my friends and you will be amazed to know that I have convinced around 20-25 people in last 2 months to start their immigration process immediately


----------



## Schnitzer

So you got the silver email already? That's good news as it shouldn't be long after this one. Take 4 weeks as the time frame, I'd say.

Also, can you share your timeline with us so we can have an idea how quick things went in your case.


----------



## Schnitzer

waqasulkarim said:


> So you mean after Med/PC requested, there is not much of the process left?
> How about the security check etc for High Risk country applicants?
> 
> _I lodged the visa in last week of November-2012 & the CO was assigned in first week of December-2012 who requested to Med/PC same day bcoz I had already uploaded all the documents (which I saw other people providing one by one to CO).
> _


Oh your security check isn't done yet? Mostly they ask for PCC and HC once the security checks are done which can take 6-18 months. I wrongly assumed you've already passed that phase. Also, since you've applied for v190, you might see faster processing for everything except for security checks.

Anyways, you're in for a long journey mate  Sit back and relax.


----------



## fmasaud84

Minhas said:


> I think major problem is that most people don't have any idea about immigration. I have started a campaign of convincing my friends and you will be amazed to know that I have convinced around 20-25 people in last 2 months to start their immigration process immediately


good , because i had never thought about Australia in my life before this ... but for some reason now i am thinking but just one thing bothers me that i feel like there are less Pakistanis .. and this will be difficult .. i hope i can make some friends there at least from this forum


----------



## AUSA

In new system once you lodge application the PPC and Med shows recommend by default. this is for all applicant. For Many high risk applicants especially Pakistan Iran Middle East countries etc security checks takes a lot of time as per my research on this and other forums. the time frame for security check lasts between 6 to 12 months. so for all Pakistani applicants my advise is to wait and keep in mind at least 8 to 10 months waiting time. this will make your wait and life easy .. otherwise waking up everyday, checking email with the hope to have a grant in inbox is really hectic and disappointing for a longer delays. My idea is not to disappoint/disheartening comments to anyone but to make you relax and feel that right things are coming but there is a delay unfortunately for us and we have to live with this. 
I hope this will help everyone and me also as i am also in the same boat of waiting for security check to be finalized.


----------



## SAltish

*SAltish*



numaan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Naumaan latif and I have applied for Immigration under 176. I got sponsorship from Victoria. I had applied for ICT Business Analyst skill with more than 12 years of experience in IT and Telecom industry in my CV but ACS counted only 5 years because of less details available from previous employers. I have a few general questions.
> 
> I applies for immigration in May 2011, i.e. after SS was awarded. Since then I havent been asked for medical call yet. I did send an email to the visa processing officer and got a response that its in security checks. This was in Jan this year. So I was wondering that why is it taking so much. A few factors which I believe are:
> 
> 
> Pakistan is a high risk area
> I have a lot of international traveling including EU, ME, Asia and Africa
> 
> Another important point here is that the visa officer was assigned by end June last year. So what is the general opinion on the time it takes for these checks to be completed.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Naumaan


Dear Naumaan,

I have applied from PAkistan as well for Visa Subclass 489 as a Civil Engineer via Consultant. Visa application date was 26th October,2012 and got the email from the Visa Officer for medical and Pcc on 13th November, 2012. I have already send my Pakistan Pcc and Medical but just waiting to get the PCC from Qatar which I may get tomorrow morning inshaAllah. Rest is in the hands of Allah.
I don't know the reason they kept you waiting so long.
InshaAllah pray to Allah, you will get the good results soon. Ameen.
Best Regards.


----------



## AUSA

waqasulkarim said:


> Hi AUSA,
> Thanks for the info.
> In my case, Case Officer has asked for Medical/PCC. Now it is showing in the system as 'Requested' instead of recommended. So as per your study, how do you see this situation?
> Will it still have longer delays (OR it is only before requesting for medicals)?


well once CO assigned, He/She is the one who initiate all the routine processing which include requesting for MED/PCC. in my view by looking at your timeline security clearance is still not completed and it can take quite long mini 6 months or soo. This is my perspection for all applicants from Pakistan as seen by a Docs files shared for 175/176 and 189/190 visas. I wish you all the very best to be a lucky one who don't go through lenghty processing and get your grant soon. but if CO replied as mentioned that routine processing is in progress then it means a signal of longer delays.But at the same time my advise is to complete to MED/PCC as requested by CO as you have to provide this information within 28 days from date of request.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

fmasaud84 said:


> good , because i had never thought about Australia in my life before this ... but for some reason now i am thinking but just one thing bothers me that i feel like there are less Pakistanis .. and this will be difficult .. i hope i can make some friends there at least from this forum


Dear fmasaud84

Where are less Pakistanis ? In Australia? No they are in abundance here but they're devoid of the very social attachment towards each other IMHO. They meant to be the same kind of leg pulling and politics. What I have experienced and seen is that even most Pakistanis who're living here for fair amount of time do avoid and advise me the same because of their malicious attitude,shortsightedness and running their countrymen down for their own objectives.

On a side note while I was shortlisting the car and did one .So called a senior and kind Pakistani expat living in Australia since long to consult and ask for final verdict. After telling him about the car's profile and asking price ,it was no doubt a good deal and bargain and he even gave me go ahead in first instance. But later he asked about the owner of the car and his demographics I told him that he is Pakistani, all of a sudden he asked me to back off and he literally said "Hassan don't buy car from a Pakistani because they must be lying" I was embarrassed to hear this and dropped that car and bought another.

Please don't mind these are my personal views and you've got the unchallenged right to disagree. Further I don't like to argue as most of our countrymen particularly and Muslims generally do. These meaningless arguments have already ruined us beyond repair.

Regards.


----------



## RockerX

Dear Hassan Bhai,

Interesting and in many ways a correct post by you. However i think, you should check out the official statistics. As per DIAC's official statistics, there are only close to 12,000 (twelve thousand) immigrants in Aus who are of Pakistani origin. This is a very small number both numeric and percentage wise. I am not sure how, then, you are saying they are in abundance?

Secondly, I have a query for you. Do you think it is advisable for upcoming paki migrants to settle in aussie suburbs that have an abundance of pakistanis or atleast few pakis living? Generally people here in Pak think that it would be wise to settle down in a suburb where there are people from your own community. Please advise? What do you think is better. Settle in suburbs with Paki population or settle in one with native population.

Thirdly, do you think there is any problem we pakis can face if we settle down in a suburb that has no or very few pakistani/Muslim population?

Fourthly, do you know of any good suburbs in Sydney where you would recommend pakistani migrants to settle in?

Kindly share your experience.? How are things like in your suburb? 

Last request: Is it ok if you can pm me your skype id?

P.S Sorry for the long post.

Thanks and Regards,

RX



Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear fmasaud84
> 
> Where are less Pakistanis ? In Australia? No they are in abundance here but they're devoid of the very social attachment towards each other IMHO. They meant to be the same kind of leg pulling and politics. What I have experienced and seen is that even most Pakistanis who're living here for fair amount of time do avoid and advise me the same because of their malicious attitude,shortsightedness and running their countrymen down for their own objectives.
> 
> On a side note while I was shortlisting the car and did one .So called a senior and kind Pakistani expat living in Australia since long to consult and ask for final verdict. After telling him about the car's profile and asking price ,it was no doubt a good deal and bargain and he even gave me go ahead in first instance. But later he asked about the owner of the car and his demographics I told him that he is Pakistani, all of a sudden he asked me to back off and he literally said "Hassan don't buy car from a Pakistani because they must be lying" I was embarrassed to hear this and dropped that car and bought another.
> 
> Please don't mind these are my personal views and you've got the unchallenged right to disagree. Further I don't like to argue as most of our countrymen particularly and Muslims generally do. These meaningless arguments have already ruined us beyond repair.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## fmasaud84

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear fmasaud84
> 
> Where are less Pakistanis ? In Australia? No they are in abundance here but they're devoid of the very social attachment towards each other IMHO. They meant to be the same kind of leg pulling and politics. What I have experienced and seen is that even most Pakistanis who're living here for fair amount of time do avoid and advise me the same because of their malicious attitude,shortsightedness and running their countrymen down for their own objectives.
> 
> On a side note while I was shortlisting the car and did one .So called a senior and kind Pakistani expat living in Australia since long to consult and ask for final verdict. After telling him about the car's profile and asking price ,it was no doubt a good deal and bargain and he even gave me go ahead in first instance. But later he asked about the owner of the car and his demographics I told him that he is Pakistani, all of a sudden he asked me to back off and he literally said "Hassan don't buy car from a Pakistani because they must be lying" I was embarrassed to hear this and dropped that car and bought another.
> 
> Please don't mind these are my personal views and you've got the unchallenged right to disagree. Further I don't like to argue as most of our countrymen particularly and Muslims generally do. These meaningless arguments have already ruined us beyond repair.
> 
> Regards.


I was checking on the forums i did not find any big community online, i was comparing with other countries like UK , USA , Canada etc. 

Plus recently, I had a short visit to Australia and i felt this during this visit as well.
I have felt there are less Pakistanis and wondering what are the reasons.

I like when someone tells me that a person is bad and stay away from him. However, i believe there are good and bad people everywhere. I understand your points and i agree to some extent as i have been living abroad for last 13 years. for 7 years i lived in a country where i had not interacted with Pakistanis or there were only a few Pakistanis and then i moved to a country where i can find Pakistanis all over.

However, my best friends are Pakistanis and i feel very comfortable with them but i chose friends carefully .. and i believe there are good people ( Pakistanis ) in Australia as well. 

Anyway, i was asking this because first of all i would feel comfortable living at a place which has a Muslims, and this is even better if there are Pakistanis around.
Just getting the information .. i know that in Auburn there are many muslims and pakistanis as well. i thought maybe there are other places like this also and on this forum someone can tell. =)


----------



## w0lverine

Just wondering, wouldn't EOI applicants getting PCC/Med calls need to make first entry in Aus ASAP after visa grant? If I am not wrong, PCC/Med date is taken as reference for first entry?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

fmasaud84 said:


> I was checking on the forums i did not find any big community online, i was comparing with other countries like UK , USA , Canada etc.
> 
> Plus recently, I had a short visit to Australia and i felt this during this visit as well.
> I have felt there are less Pakistanis and wondering what are the reasons.
> 
> I like when someone tells me that a person is bad and stay away from him. However, i believe there are good and bad people everywhere. I understand your points and i agree to some extent as i have been living abroad for last 13 years. for 7 years i lived in a country where i had not interacted with Pakistanis or there were only a few Pakistanis and then i moved to a country where i can find Pakistanis all over.
> 
> However, my best friends are Pakistanis and i feel very comfortable with them but i chose friends carefully .. and i believe there are good people ( Pakistanis ) in Australia as well.
> 
> Anyway, i was asking this because first of all i would feel comfortable living at a place which has a Muslims, and this is even better if there are Pakistanis around.
> Just getting the information .. i know that in Auburn there are many muslims and pakistanis as well. i thought maybe there are other places like this also and on this forum someone can tell. =)


Thanks for your message .

As I said everybody has got the right to differ.We're suppose to do what we consider appropriate.

For which state you're asking for Muslim/ Pakistani community? When I was looking for the answer to the same query , I landed in a forum which was populated by Australian Muslims only and mostly Pakistanis. You know everybody there was like pursuing their personal agendas and consider themselves as preachers of Islam and were arguing for nothing. And one even gone too far that he told me that I'd not be able to retain my faith if I were to come to Australia. I was shocked to read that persons comments because s/he should simply answer my question that's it. How on earth my faith has anything to do him/her. I wonder why we Pakistanis/Muslims get too personal? 

Anyways back to topic if you want to know anything about WA let me know....I always like to go an extra mile for honest and friendly people regardless of their ethnicity, religion and personal beliefs - they're personal simply.

Thanks buddy.

Cheers

Hassan


----------



## RockerX

Dear Hassan Bhai,

I think you forgot to answer my questions. Kindly answer them if possible - your advice would be really helpful.

If you dont feel comfortable replying on thread, you can reply to me via pm.
Posting the questions again:

Dear Hassan Bhai,

Interesting and in many ways a correct post by you. However i think, you should check out the official statistics. As per DIAC's official statistics, there are only close to 12,000 (twelve thousand) immigrants in Aus who are of Pakistani origin. This is a very small number both numeric and percentage wise. I am not sure how, then, you are saying they are in abundance?

Secondly, I have a query for you. Do you think it is advisable for upcoming paki migrants to settle in aussie suburbs that have an abundance of pakistanis or atleast few pakis living? Generally people here in Pak think that it would be wise to settle down in a suburb where there are people from your own community. Please advise? What do you think is better. Settle in suburbs with Paki population or settle in one with native population.

Thirdly, do you think there is any problem we pakis can face if we settle down in a suburb that has no or very few pakistani/Muslim population?

Fourthly, do you know of any good suburbs in Sydney where you would recommend pakistani migrants to settle in?

Kindly share your experience.? How are things like in your suburb?

Last request: Is it ok if you can pm me your skype id?

P.S Sorry for the long post.

Thanks and Regards,

RX




Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks for your message .
> 
> As I said everybody has got the right to differ.We're suppose to do what we consider appropriate.
> 
> For which state you're asking for Muslim/ Pakistani community? When I was looking for the answer to the same query , I landed in a forum which was populated by Australian Muslims only and mostly Pakistanis. You know everybody there was like pursuing their personal agendas and consider themselves as preachers of Islam and were arguing for nothing. And one even gone too far that he told me that I'd not be able to retain my faith if I were to come to Australia. I was shocked to read that persons comments because s/he should simply answer my question that's it. How on earth my faith has anything to do him/her. I wonder why we Pakistanis/Muslims get too personal?
> 
> Anyways back to topic if you want to know anything about WA let me know....I always like to go an extra mile for honest and friendly people regardless of their ethnicity, religion and personal beliefs - they're personal simply.
> 
> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Hassan


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

s0hail said:


> Just wondering, wouldn't EOI applicants getting PCC/Med calls need to make first entry in Aus ASAP after visa grant? If I am not wrong, PCC/Med date is taken as reference for first entry?


Before inception of SKILLSELECT and EOI, initial entry date was determined on the basis of PCC/Medicals issue date - both of these are valid for one year after date of issue. Whereas in erstwhile system PCC/Medicals were required at the end as a last step. Therefore the chances of getting these docs expired whilst piped application were negligible. 

Keeping in view Skillselect where medicals/pcc are required at outset, so they are bound to get expired for HR Country applicants especially, because their security checks would take one year only. In this scenario there might certain changes by DIAC in basing the decision of figuring out the initial entry date or to extend the validity period of pcc/medicals....but who knows?

In everycase there would for sure be ample time for potential visa holders to validate their visas by making initial entry. 

Thanks and good luck with your application.

Regards.


----------



## fmasaud84

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks for your message .
> 
> As I said everybody has got the right to differ.We're suppose to do what we consider appropriate.
> 
> For which state you're asking for Muslim/ Pakistani community? When I was looking for the answer to the same query , I landed in a forum which was populated by Australian Muslims only and mostly Pakistanis. You know everybody there was like pursuing their personal agendas and consider themselves as preachers of Islam and were arguing for nothing. And one even gone too far that he told me that I'd not be able to retain my faith if I were to come to Australia. I was shocked to read that persons comments because s/he should simply answer my question that's it. How on earth my faith has anything to do him/her. I wonder why we Pakistanis/Muslims get too personal?
> 
> Anyways back to topic if you want to know anything about WA let me know....I always like to go an extra mile for honest and friendly people regardless of their ethnicity, religion and personal beliefs - they're personal simply.
> 
> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Hassan


Thanks brother for your reply 

I understand what you are saying  on my way back to airport I was sitting in a taxi and that taxi driver was an Arab man.

I asked him how do you like Australia ? He said man this place is very bad this is boring place , life is not good here that's why I am going back to my home country. 

I was surprised and I asked him for many years you have been living here and he replied 38 years 

Now that was funny . But you are there are good Pakistani brothers in Australia and you are an example . You are trying to help people and you sound like a straight forward guy.

Well If for me all goes fine which I think InshaAllah . I will go to NSW as I can see there are more jobs related to my field.

By the way other brother was asking a very good question and that is something I had in mind too that how easy it is to settle in an area or suburb where thee are less Pakistani or Muslims ?


----------



## AUSA

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear fmasaud84
> 
> Where are less Pakistanis ? In Australia? No they are in abundance here but they're devoid of the very social attachment towards each other IMHO. They meant to be the same kind of leg pulling and politics. What I have experienced and seen is that even most Pakistanis who're living here for fair amount of time do avoid and advise me the same because of their malicious attitude,shortsightedness and running their countrymen down for their own objectives.
> 
> On a side note while I was shortlisting the car and did one .So called a senior and kind Pakistani expat living in Australia since long to consult and ask for final verdict. After telling him about the car's profile and asking price ,it was no doubt a good deal and bargain and he even gave me go ahead in first instance. But later he asked about the owner of the car and his demographics I told him that he is Pakistani, all of a sudden he asked me to back off and he literally said "Hassan don't buy car from a Pakistani because they must be lying" I was embarrassed to hear this and dropped that car and bought another.
> 
> Please don't mind these are my personal views and you've got the unchallenged right to disagree. Further I don't like to argue as most of our countrymen particularly and Muslims generally do. These meaningless arguments have already ruined us beyond repair.
> 
> Regards.


Hi Hassan ; 
a nice post, a good analysis and unfortunately a true situation. this is not only in Australia but more or less everywhere in my opinion which makes me sad quite often. I lived overseas more than 7 years in different countries (Gulf , EU) and now applied for Australia. I have personal experiences bad and good with my Countrymen in this perspective. there are good and bad people, may be in proportion bad are more than good but still there is a hope and i hope to get someone good in future plans as a good friend. 
regarding faith as mentioned by someone in later post, i would like to address, your faith does not bound of any boundaries and its all in you, no one can say that you are bad in faith or will lose faith.. 
Furthermore we all need our countrymen as friends to share our values .. but if we only want to stay with pakis then why left PAK. My idea is to meet and greet others as well in international communities to let them know how good and humble we are.. if we stay isolated then we will be looked like strangers and with suspicion even lived so many years. 
These are my thoughts in bit and pieces, i din't address to anyone and i dint mean to disagree or disheart anyone and just expressed my feelings. if you liike it please take it and if you dislike it please forgive me. 
thanks


----------



## fmasaud84

AUSA said:


> Hi Hassan ;
> a nice post, a good analysis and unfortunately a true situation. this is not only in Australia but more or less everywhere in my opinion which makes me sad quite often. I lived overseas more than 7 years in different countries (Gulf , EU) and now applied for Australia. I have personal experiences bad and good with my Countrymen in this perspective. there are good and bad people, may be in proportion bad are more than good but still there is a hope and i hope to get someone good in future plans as a good friend.
> regarding faith as mentioned by someone in later post, i would like to address, your faith does not bound of any boundaries and its all in you, no one can say that you are bad in faith or will lose faith..
> Furthermore we all need our countrymen as friends to share our values .. but if we only want to stay with pakis then why left PAK. My idea is to meet and greet others as well in international communities to let them know how good and humble we are.. if we stay isolated then we will be looked like strangers and with suspicion even lived so many years.
> These are my thoughts in bit and pieces, i din't address to anyone and i dint mean to disagree or disheart anyone and just expressed my feelings. if you liike it please take it and if you dislike it please forgive me.
> thanks


Brother nobody is saying that make a boundary, stay inside that and dont meet anyone.
people with families would prefer to interact with other family from same community. i am not saying that others are bad. this is just as i am living in Dubai and i can say that arabs will try to live near a place where there are more arabs . Britons will try to live near a place where there are more Britons. it is not just about living near those place.. when you find a place like this this is easy to find schools there.. it is easy to find shops where you can find things which you feel happy to buy far away from home...and there are restaurants.

i dont think so that people are moving to other countries like Australia , US etc just because they want to stay away from Pakistanis. everyone has different reasons.



another thing for example i don't know you at all and you are a pakistani .. just because you are a pakistani and i don't know you .. should i label you as a corrupt .. cheater ? 

my questions was more related to get information as i find this is easier for a family to settle. living as a bachelor is different but when you have family maybe old parents etc i am using this as an example. this is more comfortable if you are living around other pakistani families which helps in interacting.

stay away from bad people even if they are more in numbers but there are good people as well. I think in Australia there is educated pakistani community.

there is no doubt that we have issues which brother Hassan and few others have mentioned.


----------



## fmasaud84

kshabih1 said:


> Guys
> 
> I am a Pakistani as well but the thing I hate about them is a disconnect between their words and actions. I personally sent request for some information to some fellows who are Very active here and thought they would support me being a Pakistani but they did not even bother to reply. I hope these guys know what i am talking about. Other nationalities like Indians and even Britishers for that matter are rather more cooperative. No wonder we are doomed as a nation.


which information you are looking for ?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

RockerX said:


> Dear Hassan Bhai,
> 
> Interesting and in many ways a correct post by you. However i think, you should check out the official statistics. As per DIAC's official statistics, there are only close to 12,000 (twelve thousand) immigrants in Aus who are of Pakistani origin. This is a very small number both numeric and percentage wise. I am not sure how, then, you are saying they are in abundance?
> 
> Secondly, I have a query for you. Do you think it is advisable for upcoming paki migrants to settle in aussie suburbs that have an abundance of pakistanis or atleast few pakis living? Generally people here in Pak think that it would be wise to settle down in a suburb where there are people from your own community. Please advise? What do you think is better. Settle in suburbs with Paki population or settle in one with native population.
> 
> Thirdly, do you think there is any problem we pakis can face if we settle down in a suburb that has no or very few pakistani/Muslim population?
> 
> Fourthly, do you know of any good suburbs in Sydney where you would recommend pakistani migrants to settle in?
> 
> Kindly share your experience.? How are things like in your suburb?
> 
> Last request: Is it ok if you can pm me your skype id?
> 
> P.S Sorry for the long post.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> RX


Thanks for your message and advice to be aware of the the official statistics!! You know there are three categories of lies as per an anonymous quote which goes like this," there are lies,damn lies and statistics" 

I see Pakistanis here in WA where ever I go, in Masjids, Shopping centres , and even at some senior positions in local organisations. When I came afresh here and went to mosque to say prayers and saw lots of Pakistanis there. Anyways never had the reason to ask for support from anyone except Allah the Almighty!! Fortunately now in a position to do whatever I want to and help anyone avoid the problems which I faced, by the grace of Allah the Almighty!! 

As far as your query for Paki Migrants to where to live, let me tell you it won't matter wherever you live because you'd be in a supporting and friendly environment anyways. Further living close to ones own community definitely helps provided the frequency is matched and you feel comfortable. In addition when you come for the first time and looking for your first rental here in Australia, you don't have choice, because you need a place to call home - finding rental in Australia is very hectic and I hope you'd be aware of that.

Furthermore I'm in WA so can't suggest you anything about Sydney/NSW.


Regards

Hassan Warraich


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

kshabih1 said:


> Guys
> 
> I am a Pakistani as well but the thing I hate about them is a disconnect between their words and actions. I personally sent request for some information to some fellows who are Very active here and thought they would support me being a Pakistani but they did not even bother to reply. I hope these guys know what i am talking about. Other nationalities like Indians and even Britishers for that matter are rather more cooperative. No wonder we are doomed as a nation.


Agreed....I found other nationalities much more cooperative than own countrymen!!

Regards


----------



## mhaqs

Hey guys, I want to initiate PCC before I apply for my 189 Visa. I have lived in Wah Cantt all my life. Any help on how to secure one?


----------



## AUSA

mhaqs said:


> Hey guys, I want to initiate PCC before I apply for my 189 Visa. I have lived in Wah Cantt all my life. Any help on how to secure one?


Hi go to nearest police station and apply.. It will take 1 to 2 weeks max.


----------



## AUSA

Guys need urgent help. CO sent email today asking for meds for my wife & baby. I have done the medical on 1st oct, results uploaded to e visa on 3 oct bt still co asking for that. Infact he is asking all docs for both my wife & baby which is already in evisa. I think he can see only my docs in e visa..my question is how to obtain medical clearance to show to CO.. Can someone pls help
PCC for Saudi Arabia , i lived 6 years back in saudi for 1 year and i need pcc for saudi but i searched a lot & no procedure exist to obtain pcc for former residents of saudi arabia so how to explain this to co or ask for some help ? Please seniors help urgently


----------



## xubeynalym

This Blog is such a powerful tool I tell you. People who doesn't know anything, will surely going to findout via these. There are ppl who r giving false impressions by actually doing it and there r another, who're discussing it and that too on a blog.

I am not against and not in favor of anyone but I think somehow, one way or the other, we all are spreading negative impressions about Pakistan.

"I am a Positive Pakistani and I love everything about Pakistan no matter what anyone says."


----------



## mimran

Hi 

I thought Pakistan PCC is valid for 1 year , probably I missed that point. I got to know now it is valid only for 6 months. Thanks to confirm?

Also in one of the forums, people have mentioned that medical is valid for 1 year, whereas some say it is valid for 3-6 months. 

So friends who have gone for PCC and Medical , kindly share about

1. Pakistan PCC validity period
2. Medical validity period


----------



## dynamicmoodz

PCC is valid for 6 months; However, medical is good for 1 year.


----------



## mhaqs

Guys, I just filled in the application. I have a question, it didn't give me any option to attach documents? Will I need to attach documents "after" paying the VISA fee?


----------



## AUSA

mhaqs said:


> Guys, I just filled in the application. I have a question, it didn't give me any option to attach documents? Will I need to attach documents "after" paying the VISA fee?


Yes once you pay fees and recieve acknowlgemwnt then you can login ur evisa poetal by TRN & password & can attache documents for all applicants .. The limit is 60 docs max per applicant and each file/doc should not wxceed 5MB size.. Ny other info need pls ask


----------



## SAltish

*SAltish*

SAlaam Allz,

I have a question that How much time does it take to grant a visa after submitting PCC & medical and form 80 ?

Thanks.


----------



## AUSA

SAltish said:


> SAlaam Allz,
> 
> I have a question that How much time does it take to grant a visa after submitting PCC & medical and form 80 ?
> 
> Thanks.


I think this is question is every mind at least Pakistani applicant as on this forum no 189/190 applicant from Pakistan got a grant yet.. as per previous experience 175/176 visas, a time frame of 12 months is an average.. but it all depends on a individuality circumstances and luck . as per DIAC guidliness process time for 190 is 6 months so let's hope we all get within that period of time. wish you good luck


----------



## SAltish

AUSA said:


> I think this is question is every mind at least Pakistani applicant as on this forum no 189/190 applicant from Pakistan got a grant yet.. as per previous experience 175/176 visas, a time frame of 12 months is an average.. but it all depends on a individuality circumstances and luck . as per DIAC guidliness process time for 190 is 6 months so let's hope we all get within that period of time. wish you good luck


Thanks fr your comment.
I have applied for Visa Subclass 489 ( regional scheme ) for South Australia. let's hope for the best.


----------



## millinium_bug

SAltish said:


> Thanks fr your comment.
> I have applied for Visa Subclass 489 ( regional scheme ) for South Australia. let's hope for the best.


Turn Around time for grant of Regional Scheme from Pakistan is 5 to 8 months after CO allocation.


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## msvayani

millinium_bug said:


> Turn Around time for grant of Regional Scheme from Pakistan is 5 to 8 months after CO allocation.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Any update from your side Shoaib?


----------



## sapeerwani

Salaam to all,

I am from Karachi and I am new here. I am processing for my mother's tourist visa 676 for one year. My mother would like to visit Aus for my sister care in her pregnancy. My sis in Aus will support my mother for financial, airfare, visa fee, accommodation etc...

As per new rules for Aus visa, my mother has to go for visa application process through AVAC Karachi (Australian Visa Application Centre) 
I have some queries regarding completing of form 48R and some points for visa process.

1.	In this forum, anybody who recently processed their visa application through AVAC ? Do AVAC take interview from applicant? Please share your experience with AVAC.

2. How long embassy takes time in processing and granting visa for parents under tourist 676 category?

3. My sis has sent online bank statements, visit invitation letter, medical certificate and other docs to me by email. Can I submit these scanned docs to AVAC? Will they ask me to provide original signed docs? Which original docs are compulsory?
I can submit certified true copy OR original FRC (family registration certificate) along with form.

4. Visa fee AUD 115 will be paid in Aus. So I will need to attach payment slip along with visa application. Please advise where to TICK MARK on payment details field in form 48R?

5. I will complete the form 48R on behalf of my mother. So will I need to write my name and details in the field of ASSISTANCE TO THIS FORM? Will I have to complete form 956 for exempt person?

I will appreciate for soonest reply on my above quires and any further help for visa process.

Thanks and best regards,
Saleem
Karachi.


----------



## RockerX

Dear Hassan Bhai,

Many thanks for you advice. Its very valuable 

Thanks and Regards,

RX



Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks for your message and advice to be aware of the the official statistics!! You know there are three categories of lies as per an anonymous quote which goes like this," there are lies,damn lies and statistics"
> 
> I see Pakistanis here in WA where ever I go, in Masjids, Shopping centres , and even at some senior positions in local organisations. When I came afresh here and went to mosque to say prayers and saw lots of Pakistanis there. Anyways never had the reason to ask for support from anyone except Allah the Almighty!! Fortunately now in a position to do whatever I want to and help anyone avoid the problems which I faced, by the grace of Allah the Almighty!!
> 
> As far as your query for Paki Migrants to where to live, let me tell you it won't matter wherever you live because you'd be in a supporting and friendly environment anyways. Further living close to ones own community definitely helps provided the frequency is matched and you feel comfortable. In addition when you come for the first time and looking for your first rental here in Australia, you don't have choice, because you need a place to call home - finding rental in Australia is very hectic and I hope you'd be aware of that.
> 
> Furthermore I'm in WA so can't suggest you anything about Sydney/NSW.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Hassan Warraich


----------



## millinium_bug

msvayani said:


> Any update from your side Shoaib?


No update dude .... waiting waiting waiting and waiting  what about u?



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## msvayani

millinium_bug said:


> No update dude .... waiting waiting waiting and waiting  what about u?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Yeah, its same here.


----------



## SAltish

msvayani said:


> Yeah, its same here.


SAlaam,

my visa Subclass is 489 for South Australia. I have applied on 26th oct,2012, CO allocated, then Medical /Pcc : submitted completely on 11th dec, 2012. From 80 & 1221 on 12th Dec,2012. visa Grant : waiting now.

I am astonished that why didn't y our Co asked for Med/pcc till now.


----------



## mimran

SAltish said:


> SAlaam,
> 
> my visa Subclass is 489 for South Australia. I have applied on 26th oct,2012, CO allocated, then Medical /Pcc : submitted completely on 11th dec, 2012. From 80 & 1221 on 12th Dec,2012. visa Grant : waiting now.
> 
> I am astonished that why didn't y our Co asked for Med/pcc till now.



Dont be surprised. Its normal for 175/176 to get PCC / Medcial request after 12 -15 months of security check completion, whereas 189/190 case get Medical / PCC request immediately. It is yet to be seen that 189/190 has shortened the process for Paki applicants, which I really doubt.


----------



## dynamicmoodz

Medicals for me and my family has been finalized today. 

I had my medicals on 12 OCT 12, it was referred on 18 OCT 12 and has been finalized today. It took complete 2 months.


----------



## mimran

dynamicmoodz said:


> Medicals for me and my family has been finalized today.
> 
> I had my medicals on 12 OCT 12, it was referred on 18 OCT 12 and has been finalized today. It took complete 2 months.


Dear dynamicnoodz

Thats good news. If possible, can you briefly elaborate the process for medicals or its just straight forward like visiting the doctor once and the doctor will be sending all the reports directly to DIAC or will be uploading in the online system, where CO can access it. Right ?


----------



## dynamicmoodz

mimran said:


> Dear dynamicnoodz
> 
> Thats good news. If possible, can you briefly elaborate the process for medicals or its just straight forward like visiting the doctor once and the doctor will be sending all the reports directly to DIAC or will be uploading in the online system, where CO can access it. Right ?



Its straight forward, Confirm an appointment with IOM. Carry original passport, CNIC, Passport size 2 photographs and Transaction reference number. The whole process took less then 2 hours for me. IOM will upload your results to the online e-health system and then you can monitor the progress online with other docs.


----------



## msvayani

dynamicmoodz said:


> Its straight forward, Confirm an appointment with IOM. Carry original passport, CNIC, Passport size 2 photographs and Transaction reference number. The whole process took less then 2 hours for me. IOM will upload your results to the online e-health system and then you can monitor the progress online with other docs.


How much does it costs per person?


----------



## dynamicmoodz

msvayani said:


> How much does it costs per person?


Around 7000 pkr per adult and around 2500 per child.


----------



## bukhari

dynamicmoodz said:


> Medicals for me and my family has been finalized today.
> 
> I had my medicals on 12 OCT 12, it was referred on 18 OCT 12 and has been finalized today. It took complete 2 months.


That's good to hear that you got the meds request.. I think we applied around the same time, and my case is still under security checks.. I hope it turns out fine for me as well.. congratulations.. its good to hear..


----------



## MissionOZ

dynamicmoodz said:


> Medicals for me and my family has been finalized today.
> 
> I had my medicals on 12 OCT 12, it was referred on 18 OCT 12 and has been finalized today. It took complete 2 months.


Congrats mate. Can you kindly tell that if CO requested for medicals or have you front loaded your medicals?


----------



## dynamicmoodz

MissionOZ said:


> Congrats mate. Can you kindly tell that if CO requested for medicals or have you front loaded your medicals?


I`ve front loaded it.


----------



## opfian

I submitted my Form 80 and other requested docs to CO on 26th Nov for Visa Type 189. Upon my query, yesterday CO informed that my application is currently undergoing routine processing and at this time nothing is required. Moreover, CO maintained that time frame for completion of the routine processing cannot be advised at the moment.

Does it mean that I am going through routine security checks ? How long it normally takes to complete such checks ? From around past 4 years I am stationed in UAE, whereas earlier I was dwelling in Islamabad.


----------



## millinium_bug

opfian said:


> I submitted my Form 80 and other requested docs to CO on 26th Nov for Visa Type 189. Upon my query, yesterday CO informed that my application is currently undergoing routine processing and at this time nothing is required. Moreover, CO maintained that time frame for completion of the routine processing cannot be advised at the moment.
> 
> Does it mean that I am going through routine security checks ? How long it normally takes to complete such checks ? From around past 4 years I am stationed in UAE, whereas earlier I was dwelling in Islamabad.


Dear u will have to wait till 12 to 15 months for external security checks ..... 



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## samy25

situation arises ............ guys please guide after reading the following..

i just got the IELTS *(Academics) *result n not that good AS::: W: 7 R: 6.5 L: 6.5 S:7.5 

[cudnt listen good enough and in reading couldn't manage the time. ]

Assessment is on way for ICT business Analyst... if i secure 30 marks from assessment and 25 from my age then should i apply for Victoria state sponsorship?????????????

please keep in mind that i dont know that how strictly state follows the band thing ..so before applying i want to be sure coz i cannot afford rejection at any point..

please guys guide should i go for state sponsorship as my overall band is 6.5 (Acedemics) ..would they consider it equal to band 7 of general training... should i proceed or not with state sponsorship.???

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee guide


----------



## Destination Journey

So we have a first Paki guy got visa via skill select: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...isa-applicants-waiting-co-244.html#post986464

That means skill select is having faster security checks?


----------



## msvayani

samy25 said:


> situation arises ............ guys please guide after reading the following..
> 
> i just got the IELTS *(Academics) *result n not that good AS::: W: 7 R: 6.5 L: 6.5 S:7.5
> 
> [cudnt listen good enough and in reading couldn't manage the time. ]
> 
> Assessment is on way for ICT business Analyst... if i secure 30 marks from assessment and 25 from my age then should i apply for Victoria state sponsorship?????????????
> 
> please keep in mind that i dont know that how strictly state follows the band thing ..so before applying i want to be sure coz i cannot afford rejection at any point..
> 
> please guys guide should i go for state sponsorship as my overall band is 6.5 (Acedemics) ..would they consider it equal to band 7 of general training... should i proceed or not with state sponsorship.???
> 
> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee guide


Unfortunately, if state has mentioned they need 6 or 7 bands, it applies for each module. Doesn't matter which IELTS you take. Both are same and taking Academic module will not give you any preference.

You can apply for State Sponsorship if Victoria has the IELTS requirement of 6.5 or less for your occupation otherwise they will refuse your application straight-away.


----------



## samy25

state mentioned 7 over all ...so it means i should not apply. n i should go to improvement.


----------



## millinium_bug

samy25 said:


> situation arises ............ guys please guide after reading the following..
> 
> i just got the IELTS *(Academics) *result n not that good AS::: W: 7 R: 6.5 L: 6.5 S:7.5
> 
> [cudnt listen good enough and in reading couldn't manage the time. ]
> 
> Assessment is on way for ICT business Analyst... if i secure 30 marks from assessment and 25 from my age then should i apply for Victoria state sponsorship?????????????
> 
> please keep in mind that i dont know that how strictly state follows the band thing ..so before applying i want to be sure coz i cannot afford rejection at any point..
> 
> please guys guide should i go for state sponsorship as my overall band is 6.5 (Acedemics) ..would they consider it equal to band 7 of general training... should i proceed or not with state sponsorship.???
> 
> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee guide



Unfortunately u can't apply for Victoria SS as a ICT Business Analyst..... because IELTS requirement is 7 band in each module 
have a look on the following updated SS list 

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...ccupation-List-for-Victoria-November-2012.pdf

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## msvayani

samy25 said:


> state mentioned 7 over all ...so it means i should not apply. n i should go to improvement.


You need to double-check because the most of the occupations have the requirement of score in each module, not overall. 

You should not apply if you are not fulfilling the requirement. So in your case, it is a big NO from me.

Take some time to do a lot of practice and try again to improve the score! I got the required bands in 5 attempts  so don't give up!!!


----------



## samy25

thanks for building up the moral ..yes m thinking again to sit in next upcoming exam in January...for sure will go for general training this time..let see wat would happen now...


----------



## SAltish

SAlaam Allzzzzzzzzzzz,

I am very happy today. I got the call from my consultant stating that they have received my Visa Grant letter from the CO today.
With the help of Allah, at last I got the visa ( Visa Subclass 489 ).

Thanks All.
wish you All very best of luck with your cases.


----------



## zakinaeem

SAltish said:


> SAlaam Allzzzzzzzzzzz,
> 
> I am very happy today. I got the call from my consultant stating that they have received my Visa Grant letter from the CO today.
> With the help of Allah, at last I got the visa ( Visa Subclass 489 ).
> 
> Thanks All.
> wish you All very best of luck with your cases.


Good day for Pakistani applicants it seems  At least 2 Pakistani applicants have got their grants today. Not too sure about you, but the other person was for sure a SkillSelect applicant.

Congrats!! and best of luck!


----------



## msvayani

SAltish said:


> SAlaam Allzzzzzzzzzzz,
> 
> I am very happy today. I got the call from my consultant stating that they have received my Visa Grant letter from the CO today.
> With the help of Allah, at last I got the visa ( Visa Subclass 489 ).
> 
> Thanks All.
> wish you All very best of luck with your cases.


Many congrats! Could you share your timeline please?


----------



## SAltish

zakinaeem said:


> Good day for Pakistani applicants it seems  At least 2 Pakistani applicants have got their grants today. Not too sure about you, but the other person was for sure a SkillSelect applicant.
> 
> Congrats!! and best of luck!


Thanks brother,

I am a Civil Engineer by profession and was having my profession in the SOL.
I applied for South Aus.


----------



## SAltish

Thanks Brother,

Yaa Sure, why not.

My time line is some what like this,


Engineer's Aus : 12 dec,2011 , SS Applied : 30th Aug,2012, SS grant : 27th Sep ,2012 , Visa Applied : 26th Oct,2012 ( visa Subclass 489 ), Med/Pcc Req : 13th Nov, Med/Pcc Submitted : 11 Dec,2012 ( including Qatar Pcc ), form 80 & 1221 : 12 Dec,2012, Visa Granted : 14 Dec, 2012.


----------



## SAltish

*time Line*

Thanks Brother,

Yaa Sure, why not.

My time line is some what like this,


Engineer's Aus : 12 dec,2011 , SS Applied : 30th Aug,2012, SS grant : 27th Sep ,2012 , Visa Applied : 26th Oct,2012 ( visa Subclass 489 ), Med/Pcc Req : 13th Nov, Med/Pcc Submitted : 11 Dec,2012 ( including Qatar Pcc ), form 80 & 1221 : 12 Dec,2012, Visa Granted : 14 Dec, 2012.:clap2:


----------



## bukhari

Congratulations! :cheer2:


SAltish said:


> SAlaam Allzzzzzzzzzzz,
> 
> I am very happy today. I got the call from my consultant stating that they have received my Visa Grant letter from the CO today.
> With the help of Allah, at last I got the visa ( Visa Subclass 489 ).
> 
> Thanks All.
> wish you All very best of luck with your cases.


----------



## SAltish

thx Bro


----------



## mimran

Destination Journey said:


> So we have a first Paki guy got visa via skill select:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...isa-applicants-waiting-co-244.html#post986464
> 
> That means skill select is having faster security checks?


Great news. It seems that skill select new systems is super fast even for Pakistani applicants. Now feeling I also should have waited 3 more months and applied through the new system. :confused2:


----------



## fmasaud84

mimran said:


> Great news. It seems that skill select new systems is super fast even for Pakistani applicants. Now feeling I also should have waited 3 more months and applied through the new system. :confused2:


Hi Imran,

do you know khurram Punjwani?


----------



## mimran

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi Imran,
> 
> do you know khurram Punjwani?



No, not all


----------



## fmasaud84

mimran said:


> No, not all


ok thanks


----------



## AUSA

Guys need help and advice ... I am required to prepare Saudi PCC while living in UAE.. I visited saudi consulate/embessy in UAE for PCC & they straight away replied this can only be done by your consulate/embessy. Then i visited Pakistan Consulate & they replied we cant help you have to go to Saudi to get that .. In short i cant see any door open to get that PCC but i don't have these replies documented so how i should explain this to CO asking for waiver or statury declaration. Another option is to use one agent who promise to do within a month with a fee of 1000USD so what are your advise ? Pls advise guys


----------



## SAltish

Dear Ausa,
You can ask any friend or person you know to apply on your behalf in KSA by providing him the copy of your PASsport and last canceled visa. you should also visit the KSA official website to find the way to get PCC if out of country.
Also as per Mr. Kshabi 1, 1st check over the immigration site of Australia, via you even need KSA PCC after final exit or not. 
Thanks.


----------



## AUSA

SAltish said:


> Dear Ausa,
> You can ask any friend or person you know to apply on your behalf in KSA by providing him the copy of your PASsport and last canceled visa. you should also visit the KSA official website to find the way to get PCC if out of country.
> Also as per Mr. Kshabi 1, 1st check over the immigration site of Australia, via you even need KSA PCC after final exit or not.
> Thanks.


Thanks for replies both of you .. My problem starts as i hve exit entry 6 years ago instead of final exit & never returned .. Long story ... So now thinking how to get PCC rather than explain DIAC etc


----------



## mimran

Hi All

There are some confusions regarding priority groups. Hope others have clear idea on it

176 processing time is 12 months , whereas 190 processing time is 6 month - Both 176 and 190 in Priority3 group
175 processing time is 18 months , whereas 189 processing time is 12 month - Both 175 and 189 in Priority4 group

So as per DIAC website, SkillSelect is 6 months faster

On the same page
Client Service Charter

it is mentioned

Priority3
Nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency’s State Migration Plan (SMP).
Order of processing will be:
applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 190 and 489 applications)
applications in this priority for other General Skilled Migration (GSM) subclasses (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications).

Priority4
Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
See: Skilled Occupation List ( 37KB PDF file)
Order of processing will be:
applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 189 and 489 applications)
applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).


Now the question arises, why is 176 mentioned both in Priority3 and priority4. Family sponsored 176 is in priority5. 

So it seems as per DIAC that Priority4 176 are those who are in SOL1 and not in State list, which does not make sense, because if ones occupation in not in 
State Migration List, then he or she will not be able to apply for state 176.

So actually what does this mean

******************************************************************
Priority4
Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).

why is 176 mentioned here in Priority4?

******************************************************************


----------



## SAltish

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> There are some confusions regarding priority groups. Hope others have clear idea on it
> 
> 176 processing time is 12 months , whereas 190 processing time is 6 month - Both 176 and 190 in Priority3 group
> 175 processing time is 18 months , whereas 189 processing time is 12 month - Both 175 and 189 in Priority4 group
> 
> So as per DIAC website, SkillSelect is 6 months faster
> 
> On the same page
> Client Service Charter
> 
> it is mentioned
> 
> Priority3
> Nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency’s State Migration Plan (SMP).
> Order of processing will be:
> applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 190 and 489 applications)
> applications in this priority for other General Skilled Migration (GSM) subclasses (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications).
> 
> Priority4
> Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
> See: Skilled Occupation List ( 37KB PDF file)
> Order of processing will be:
> applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 189 and 489 applications)
> applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).
> 
> 
> Now the question arises, why is 176 mentioned both in Priority3 and priority4. Family sponsored 176 is in priority5.
> 
> So it seems as per DIAC that Priority4 176 are those who are in SOL1 and not in State list, which does not make sense, because if ones occupation in not in
> State Migration List, then he or she will not be able to apply for state 176.
> 
> So actually what does this mean
> 
> ******************************************************************
> Priority4
> Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
> applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).
> 
> why is 176 mentioned here in Priority4?
> 
> ******************************************************************


I dont know in much detail but I have recently applied for Subclass 489 South Australia on 26th October, 2012 and got the Visa Grant on 14th Dec, 2012.
thanks.


----------



## mimran

SAltish said:


> I dont know in much detail but I have recently applied for Subclass 489 South Australia on 26th October, 2012 and got the Visa Grant on 14th Dec, 2012.
> thanks.


Is 489 visa the same as Skilled Regional sponsored, in which you can live initially only in the regional areas of the state . Right ?


----------



## mimran

dynamicmoodz said:


> Its straight forward, Confirm an appointment with IOM. Carry original passport, CNIC, Passport size 2 photographs and Transaction reference number. The whole process took less then 2 hours for me. IOM will upload your results to the online e-health system and then you can monitor the progress online with other docs.



Thanks for your reply. 2 questions.

1. What is IOM (Sorry if this is so basic question)

2. Once medicals are done, do we have to mail CO about it or no need to inform CO.


----------



## SAltish

mimran said:


> Is 489 visa the same as Skilled Regional sponsored, in which you can live initially only in the regional areas of the state . Right ?


Dear Imran,
You are right. It's the same one. It's a 4 years visa. Initially you have to stay in the low populated area for 2 year and have to work for at least one year to be able to apply for Permanent residency.

Thanks.


----------



## djmalik

mimran said:


> Thanks for your reply. 2 questions.
> 
> 1. What is IOM (Sorry if this is so basic question)
> 
> 2. Once medicals are done, do we have to mail CO about it or no need to inform CO.


Hi Imran,

1. e-Health in Pakistan is handled by IOM (International Organization for Migration) Pakistan Panel Doctors
2. In e-health, the system at the clinic is linked with DIAC. They will use your TRN number to access your profile, do the required tests and upload its result. In a day or two, it will be reflected on your e-visa account. Therefore, you do not have to intimate the CO about it

HTH


----------



## mimran

djmalik said:


> 1. e-Health in Pakistan is handled by IOM (International Organization for Migration) Pakistan Panel Doctors
> 2. In e-health, the system at the clinic is linked with DIAC. They will use your TRN number to access your profile, do the required tests and upload its result. In a day or two, it will be reflected on your e-visa account. Therefore, you do not have to intimate the CO about it
> 
> HTH



Thanks


----------



## mimran

SAltish said:


> Dear Imran,
> You are right. It's the same one. It's a 4 years visa. Initially you have to stay in the low populated area for 2 year and have to work for at least one year to be able to apply for Permanent residency.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you are right. I see now its the same as pre July 2012 475 subclass. Anyways congrats on your grant and do remember us in your prayers and pray for successful and quick grant for all . Ameen


----------



## SAltish

mimran said:


> Yes you are right. I see now its the same as pre July 2012 475 subclass. Anyways congrats on your grant and do remember us in your prayers and pray for successful and quick grant for all . Ameen


Thanks Imran,

InshaAllah Allah will bless you all including me with success in life here and afterwards.
Ameen.


----------



## djmalik

SAltish said:


> Dear Imran,
> You are right. It's the same one. It's a 4 years visa. Initially you have to stay in the low populated area for 2 year and have to work for at least one year to be able to apply for Permanent residency.
> 
> Thanks.


I was going through visa 489 details and found that except Queensland and NSW, for all other states there is no condition i.e. you can live anywhere in the state even CBD (Designated Areas of Australia)

So if anyone is not going to those states and opting for 190, IMHO he/she should actually choose 489 because its processing time seems much much faster.


----------



## SAltish

djmalik said:


> I was going through visa 489 details and found that except Queensland and NSW, for all other states there is no condition i.e. you can live anywhere in the state even CBD (Designated Areas of Australia)
> 
> So if anyone is not going to those states and opting for 190, IMHO he/she should actually choose 489 because its processing time seems much much faster.


Yes Imran , tht's right as i got my visa in less than 2 months.


----------



## djmalik

SAltish said:


> Yes Imran , tht's right as i got my visa in less than 2 months.


it's no use of crying over spilled milk :Cry:

I am in the same boat as Imran :fish2:


----------



## mimran

djmalik said:


> it's no use of crying over spilled milk :Cry:
> 
> I am in the same boat as Imran :fish2:



Actually I was initially looking for regional sponsored as well, but being an IT person I knew regional areas of Aus had not much brighter job prospects. Also 475 was a provisional visa whereas 176 is a migrant visa. So now lets wait and see what happens.


----------



## SAltish

djmalik said:


> it's no use of crying over spilled milk :Cry:
> 
> I am in the same boat as Imran :fish2:


The basic reason behind my decision of choosing the 489 was my points which were not suitable for 176, even if wud have qualified for 176, I wudn't go for it coz the time period is long . On the other hand you could convert the same after fulfilling the 2 requirements.
Thanks.


----------



## mimran

SAltish said:


> The basic reason behind my decision of choosing the 489 was my points which were not suitable for 176, even if wud have qualified for 176, I wudn't go for it coz the time period is long . On the other hand you could convert the same after fulfilling the 2 requirements.
> Thanks.


Getting visa in less than 2 months time definitely means there are no security checks for regional classes, whereas we in 175/176 are mostly stuck in SC which last for ages. Iam not sure why DIAC has made this discrimination of security checks thoroughly done for 175/176 and totally not required for 489


----------



## mimran

Any more feedback on the posting below.



mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> There are some confusions regarding priority groups. Hope others have clear idea on it
> 
> 176 processing time is 12 months , whereas 190 processing time is 6 month - Both 176 and 190 in Priority3 group
> 175 processing time is 18 months , whereas 189 processing time is 12 month - Both 175 and 189 in Priority4 group
> 
> So as per DIAC website, SkillSelect is 6 months faster
> 
> On the same page
> Client Service Charter
> 
> it is mentioned
> 
> Priority3
> Nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency’s State Migration Plan (SMP).
> Order of processing will be:
> applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 190 and 489 applications)
> applications in this priority for other General Skilled Migration (GSM) subclasses (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications).
> 
> Priority4
> Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
> See: Skilled Occupation List ( 37KB PDF file)
> Order of processing will be:
> applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 189 and 489 applications)
> applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).
> 
> 
> Now the question arises, why is 176 mentioned both in Priority3 and priority4. Family sponsored 176 is in priority5.
> 
> So it seems as per DIAC that Priority4 176 are those who are in SOL1 and not in State list, which does not make sense, because if ones occupation in not in
> State Migration List, then he or she will not be able to apply for state 176.
> 
> So actually what does this mean
> 
> ******************************************************************
> Priority4
> Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
> applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).
> 
> why is 176 mentioned here in Priority4?
> 
> ******************************************************************


----------



## twister292

176FS is not universally in P5. 176FS is Cat4 if the occupation is under the current SOL.


----------



## bukhari

I might sound silly and pessimistic, but for Canadian immigration something like that has recently happened, only later to tell the older applicants to reapply (people were refunded back though it was waste of time). I hope its not the same happening with us.. :confused2:



mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> There are some confusions regarding priority groups. Hope others have clear idea on it
> 
> 176 processing time is 12 months , whereas 190 processing time is 6 month - Both 176 and 190 in Priority3 group
> 175 processing time is 18 months , whereas 189 processing time is 12 month - Both 175 and 189 in Priority4 group
> 
> So as per DIAC website, SkillSelect is 6 months faster
> 
> On the same page
> Client Service Charter
> 
> it is mentioned
> 
> Priority3
> Nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency’s State Migration Plan (SMP).
> Order of processing will be:
> applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 190 and 489 applications)
> applications in this priority for other General Skilled Migration (GSM) subclasses (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications).
> 
> Priority4
> Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
> See: Skilled Occupation List ( 37KB PDF file)
> Order of processing will be:
> applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 189 and 489 applications)
> applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).
> 
> 
> Now the question arises, why is 176 mentioned both in Priority3 and priority4. Family sponsored 176 is in priority5.
> 
> So it seems as per DIAC that Priority4 176 are those who are in SOL1 and not in State list, which does not make sense, because if ones occupation in not in
> State Migration List, then he or she will not be able to apply for state 176.
> 
> So actually what does this mean
> 
> ******************************************************************
> Priority4
> Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
> applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).
> 
> why is 176 mentioned here in Priority4?
> 
> ******************************************************************


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> I might sound silly and pessimistic, but for Canadian immigration something like that has recently happened, only later to tell the older applicants to reapply (people were refunded back though it was waste of time). I hope its not the same happening with us.. :confused2:


Yes you are right. Lets pray to Allah that it wont happen to us.


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> I might sound silly and pessimistic, but for Canadian immigration something like that has recently happened, only later to tell the older applicants to reapply (people were refunded back though it was waste of time). I hope its not the same happening with us.. :confused2:


Probably we can start a new 190 application and both 176 and 190 can run in parallel. Its not feasible in terms of cost but may be useful in terms of visa security.


----------



## bukhari

mimran said:


> Probably we can start a new 190 application and both 176 and 190 can run in parallel. Its not feasible in terms of cost but may be useful in terms of visa security.


Yeah, I am thinking in those lines as well!


----------



## alikoool

mimran said:


> Any more feedback on the posting below.


this means that new system is more relaxed and fast . 

as possessing time is reduced and also the minimum points are also reduced to 60. 

double benefit


----------



## bukhari

alikoool said:


> this means that new system is more relaxed and fast .
> 
> as possessing time is reduced and also the minimum points are also reduced to 60.
> 
> double benefit


Yeah apparently it seems like that. .. But only time can tell.. I guess maybe i hypothesize in a very negative manner. Didnt mean to cause chaos.. I am just anxious!


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> Yeah apparently it seems like that. .. But only time can tell.. I guess maybe i hypothesize in a very negative manner. Didnt mean to cause chaos.. I am just anxious!


Iam having a very bad feeling. Just got news from one of the friends that thousands of old system immigration applicants are fighting case in Canada court from around the world. It seems that Canada has extensively done a queue jumping policy by picking files from 2008 to 2008 and ignoring the files before 2008.

Very worried that this might happen to us as well. 175/176 applicants waiting for their turns and 189/190 getting visa at fast pace. In the end they will offer us a refund and encourage us to apply for a fresh application.

I dont want to discourage anyone but this is what happened in Canadian immigration. This introduction of 189/190 skill select system could be the turning point in the whole process.


----------



## alikoool

i think it will not be like Canada over here . if u remember 2 years back immigration policy required 120 points for independent and 100 points for dependent . that system smoothly changed to the previous system 175-176 . and now currently we have 189/190. 
in Australia they change the policy every year or 2 in July . 

but i have never heard that the people got stuck . Australia immigration is much more organized then Canada 1 . i think that , rest time will tell .


----------



## mimran

alikoool said:


> i think it will not be like Canada over here . if u remember 2 years back immigration policy required 120 points for independent and 100 points for dependent . that system smoothly changed to the previous system 175-176 . and now currently we have 189/190.
> in Australia they change the policy every year or 2 in July .
> 
> but i have never heard that the people got stuck . Australia immigration is much more organized then Canada 1 . i think that , rest time will tell .


Yes, previously people also thought that Canadian immigration system is managed and proactive, but we can see its hopeless. Your points are valid, lets hope it does not happen here and we get approvals in due time.


----------



## msvayani

mimran said:


> Iam having a very bad feeling. Just got news from one of the friends that thousands of old system immigration applicants are fighting case in Canada court from around the world. It seems that Canada has extensively done a queue jumping policy by picking files from 2008 to 2008 and ignoring the files before 2008.
> 
> Very worried that this might happen to us as well. 175/176 applicants waiting for their turns and 189/190 getting visa at fast pace. In the end they will offer us a refund and encourage us to apply for a fresh application.
> 
> I dont want to discourage anyone but this is what happened in Canadian immigration. This introduction of 189/190 skill select system could be the turning point in the whole process.


No need to panic here my friend. People who have applied in SEP/OCT/NOV 2011 are getting medical/PCC calls right now. So it's still some wait for you and me. Eventually we will get the calls as well Inshallah.

Just chill and don't over-think it.


----------



## MissionOZ

alikoool said:


> i think it will not be like Canada over here . if u remember 2 years back immigration policy required 120 points for independent and 100 points for dependent . that system smoothly changed to the previous system 175-176 . and now currently we have 189/190.
> in Australia they change the policy every year or 2 in July .
> 
> but i have never heard that the people got stuck . Australia immigration is much more organized then Canada 1 . i think that , rest time will tell .


Agreed. Just because few HR applicants (especially PK applicants) are facing delays, does not mean that entire system is in trouble. It seems so from our perspective but it is not like that. All other nationality applicants are getting their 175s/176s/189s etc in due course. Delays are just the fate/hard luck of PK applicants.


----------



## mimran

msvayani, alikool and MissionOZ , totally agree with you


----------



## w0lverine

@imran: I don't think the same would happen with Aus immigration. However, just wondering, if DIAC has decided to drop security checks for 189/190 HR applicants, then why didn't they drop them for 175/176 HR applicants as well? This does not make sense.

And if 189/190 HR applicants are undergoing security checks, but at a faster pace then I wonder why the security checks for 175/176 HR applicants are taking long time?


----------



## fmasaud84

s0hail said:


> @imran: I don't think the same would happen with Aus immigration. However, just wondering, if DIAC has decided to drop security checks for 189/190 HR applicants, then why didn't they drop them for 175/176 HR applicants as well? This does not make sense.
> 
> And if 189/190 HR applicants are undergoing security checks, but at a faster pace then I wonder why the security checks for 175/176 HR applicants are taking long time?


i dont think so that this is related to Pakistani applicants only ..

skill select system is over all faster than the old system and this is the difference


----------



## w0lverine

@fmasaud84: I know. I was referring to security checks for HR countries in general, including Pakistan.


----------



## twister292

s0hail said:


> @imran: I don't think the same would happen with Aus immigration. However, just wondering, if DIAC has decided to drop security checks for 189/190 HR applicants, then why didn't they drop them for 175/176 HR applicants as well? This does not make sense.
> 
> And if 189/190 HR applicants are undergoing security checks, but at a faster pace then I wonder why the security checks for 175/176 HR applicants are taking long time?


Security check referrals are decided by ASIO, not by the DIAC. ASIO clearly mentioned in their annual report to parliament that they decide who undergoes SCs and under what conditions.

As far as security checks are concerned, DIAC is a client agency of ASIO (which is under jurisdiction of the Federal Attorney-General), whereas DIAC is standalone.


----------



## mimran

s0hail said:


> @imran: I don't think the same would happen with Aus immigration. However, just wondering, if DIAC has decided to drop security checks for 189/190 HR applicants, then why didn't they drop them for 175/176 HR applicants as well? This does not make sense.
> 
> And if 189/190 HR applicants are undergoing security checks, but at a faster pace then I wonder why the security checks for 175/176 HR applicants are taking long time?


I think SC could be skipped for some 189/190 applicants but not for all. May be I could be wrong, in that case we should be seeing many visa grants to Pakistani applicants in jan and feb, but for the moment we cannot generalize.

Iam not sure why would DIAC remove the SC altogether for HR applicants for 189/190, whereas 175/176 will go through length checks. I agree, with skill select they are getting best applicants, but stil I dont think that they would put their security on stake just because of this and do not perform SC for HR applicants at all.

Lets see what happens. We will get a clear picture in next 2-3 months


----------



## zakinaeem

mimran said:


> I think SC could be skipped for some 189/190 applicants but not for all. May be I could be wrong, in that case we should be seeing many visa grants to Pakistani applicants in jan and feb, but for the moment we cannot generalize.
> 
> Iam not sure why would DIAC remove the SC altogether for HR applicants for 189/190, whereas 175/176 will go through length checks. I agree, with skill select they are getting best applicants, but stil I dont think that they would put their security on stake just because of this and do not perform SC for HR applicants at all.
> 
> Lets see what happens. We will get a clear picture in next 2-3 months


You know, 189/190 people have a heart too! JUSSTTT KIDDING!!  

I just so pray that the overall situation in our country gets better so none of us would have to face such problems now and in future.

I so hope!


----------



## mimran

zakinaeem said:


> You know, 189/190 people have a heart too! JUSSTTT KIDDING!!
> 
> I just so pray that the overall situation in our country gets better so none of us would have to face such problems now and in future.
> 
> I so hope!


Ameen. InshAllah


----------



## bukhari

msvayani said:


> No need to panic here my friend. People who have applied in SEP/OCT/NOV 2011 are getting medical/PCC calls right now. So it's still some wait for you and me. Eventually we will get the calls as well Inshallah.
> 
> Just chill and don't over-think it.


I applied in Dec 2011.. Let's wait and see!


----------



## AUSA

Guys pls advise urgently - I cant obtain Saudi PCC while living in Dubai. I want to make a statutory Declaration for the same. Can anyone help me with some contact details of anyone who can witness that - i already tried DavidSon but they replied they are not doing this anymore.. anyone please share ur expereinece ? waiting replies


----------



## mimran

AUSA said:


> Guys pls advise urgently - I cant obtain Saudi PCC while living in Dubai. I want to make a statutory Declaration for the same. Can anyone help me with some contact details of anyone who can witness that - i already tried DavidSon but they replied they are not doing this anymore.. anyone please share ur expereinece ? waiting replies


Check james berry dubai or helen mathew dubai - Good luck

James Berry & Associates. Professional legal service over 20 years across the Middle East

Hmlc-


----------



## masvirk

Well, when I applied 176-FS in May 2011, I didnt have much idea of visa types and their processing speeds but being cautious I applied for 475-SS in Sept 2011 which got approved in Nov 2011 but at that time seeing the speed of co/visas being granted I didnt applied for it (wish I would have) but to be on the safe side I applied again for 190-SS in SkillSelect and again I got it approved and have received an invite to apply in EOI. I am very much confused now whether to launch a new application or not !!! any sincere advice ????


----------



## AUSA

mimran said:


> Check james berry dubai or helen mathew dubai - Good luck
> 
> James Berry & Associates. Professional legal service over 20 years across the Middle East
> 
> Hmlc-


thanks for your help. 
finally i got it done through james Berry -- they will helpful and good..


----------



## samy25

Dear all
please guide that if i get my ACS assessment as Business analyst then can i use it for Chief information officer ..As both occupations are not having much difference...???


----------



## millinium_bug

samy25 said:


> Dear all
> please guide that if i get my ACS assessment as Business analyst then can i use it for Chief information officer ..As both occupations are not having much difference...???


No way ....
just have a look at BA JDs
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

now CIO JDs
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

there is a huge difference .... and in hierarchy CIO is one step up to BA


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## msvayani

samy25 said:


> Dear all
> please guide that if i get my ACS assessment as Business analyst then can i use it for Chief information officer ..As both occupations are not having much difference...???


No.

You MUST select the same occupation in your visa application as it is mentioned in the Assessment Letter.


----------



## mhaqs

Guys, I was going to lodge my application today when I read this:

Introduction of Australian Visa Application Centres in Pakistan

Can anyone please guide me if I should continue filing the application online through ecomm or should I do that through AVAC? Or is the AVAC's purpose only biometric and facial data collection.

I've gone through the AVAC's site though. It seems they do help in VISA lodgement as well.


----------



## samy25

phhhewwwwwwwww then IELTS AGAIN ((


----------



## mshahzad

*Please find below my complete timeline ;*
EA Applied: 04-Feb-2010
Approved: 01-June-2010
SS Applied : Oct-2010 
Approved (SA): 02-Nov-2010
176 Submitted :22-Nov-2010
CO : Feb 2011
Ext. Check Ref: Feb 2011 
Spouse 80: May 2011
CO Contacted: Nov,Dec 2011, Feb, Apr 2012
2nd Form 80: Feb, Apr-2012
Medical FL 04-Oct-12
PCC Pak FL:28-Nov-12
PCC UAE:07-Dec-12
Visa Granted: 13 December 2012


----------



## mimran

mshahzad said:


> *Please find below my complete timeline ;*
> EA Applied: 04-Feb-2010
> Approved: 01-June-2010
> SS Applied : Oct-2010
> Approved (SA): 02-Nov-2010
> 176 Submitted :22-Nov-2010
> CO : Feb 2011
> Ext. Check Ref: Feb 2011
> Spouse 80: May 2011
> CO Contacted: Nov,Dec 2011, Feb, Apr 2012
> 2nd Form 80: Feb, Apr-2012
> Medical FL 04-Oct-12
> PCC Pak FL:28-Nov-12
> PCC UAE:07-Dec-12
> Visa Granted: 13 December 2012



Congrats shahzad. Its really a good and encouraging news for all of us. Best of luck for your move


----------



## millinium_bug

samy25 said:


> phhhewwwwwwwww then IELTS AGAIN ((


You may try ACT- State Nomination
just check following link
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2012-13.pdf

i think 6 band in each module will works over here.....


sorry it also require 7 band in each module for overseas applicant 
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...s/190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-dec-12.pdf


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## ScorpKing

yaar kissi pakistani ko skillselect k bad visa mila hai ?


----------



## AUSA

ScorpKing said:


> yaar kissi pakistani ko skillselect k bad visa mila hai ?


Yes 2 190 applicants & 1 489 atleast on this forum & may be some others unknown or not


----------



## samy25

millinium_bug said:


> You may try ACT- State Nomination
> just check following link
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2012-13.pdf
> 
> i think 6 band in each module will works over here.....
> 
> 
> sorry it also require 7 band in each module for overseas applicant
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...s/190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-dec-12.pdf
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar



shoaib, i checked all 

So waiting for assessment result then would apply for IELTS again ..this time General training for sure.


----------



## fmasaud84

samy25 said:


> shoaib, i checked all
> 
> So waiting for assessment result then would apply for IELTS again ..this time General training for sure.


what did you get in your previous IELTS exam ?


----------



## samy25

fmasaud84 said:


> what did you get in your previous ielts exam ?


s: 8 r:7 w:7 l: 6


----------



## fmasaud84

samy25 said:


> s: 8 r:7 w:7 l: 6


oh then you should not worry , you can improve L and just go for this again, instead of looking for other ways or applying for SS.

good luck for your next attempt


----------



## samy25

fmasaud84 said:


> oh then you should not worry , you can improve L and just go for this again, instead of looking for other ways or applying for SS.
> 
> good luck for your next attempt


i didnt get you... as much as i know i have to sit in IELTS all over again and there is no concept of sitting in exam for listening only....
please explain


----------



## fmasaud84

samy25 said:


> i didnt get you... as much as i know i have to sit in IELTS all over again and there is no concept of sitting in exam for listening only....
> please explain


oh no, i meant to say that you did well in other sections. so you only need to improve the listening part ! 

ofcourse you have to take care of all 4 sections again. but since you have good result in other 3 you can do it.

Nothing special .. i was just trying to encourage that you should do it .. Than looking to at other ways to avoid IELTS.


----------



## samy25

yeahhh it worked....in january inshallah


----------



## millinium_bug

Yesterday my agent inquire about my case from DIAC through email .... and here is the DIAC's reply ......

*Your application is currently undergoing checks by external agencies. These checks take a long time to complete. Your case officer is regularly following up on your application and will contact you once the checks have been completed.*


now i m again switching to the sleeping mode 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## fmasaud84

do you know if there are such security checks, when someone applies for a tourist visa ?


----------



## djmalik

millinium_bug said:


> Yesterday my agent inquire about my case from DIAC through email .... and here is the DIAC's reply ......
> 
> Your application is currently undergoing checks by external agencies. These checks take a long time to complete. Your case officer is regularly following up on your application and will contact you once the checks have been completed.
> 
> now i m again switching to the sleeping mode
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


I guess all the COs are using the same template to reply our queries ;-)
btw your case is with which team? mine is team 2


----------



## djmalik

fmasaud84 said:


> do you know if there are such security checks, when someone applies for a tourist visa ?


as far as I know they don't do such checks for tourist visas..IMHO it is kind of silly to trust the same person if he comes on tourist visa and not for PR


----------



## millinium_bug

djmalik said:


> I guess all the COs are using the same template to reply our queries ;-)
> btw your case is with which team? mine is team 2


hahaha might be 
well mine is team 6


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## millinium_bug

djmalik said:


> as far as I know they don't do such checks for tourist visas..IMHO it is kind of silly to trust the same person if he comes on tourist visa and not for PR


agree to you 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## djmalik

millinium_bug said:


> Yesterday my agent inquire about my case from DIAC through email .... and here is the DIAC's reply ......
> 
> Your application is currently undergoing checks by external agencies. These checks take a long time to complete. Your case officer is regularly following up on your application and will contact you once the checks have been completed.
> 
> now i m again switching to the sleeping mode
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


I also sent a query to my CO 2 weeks back to which he replied that security checks are still in progress and will take 'at least' till May 2013
which means a total of a year from the date he requested it..I think I might have pissed him off this time :-\


----------



## w0lverine

djmalik said:


> I also sent a query to my CO 2 weeks back to which he replied that security checks are still in progress and will take 'at least' till May 2013
> which means a total of a year from the date he requested it..I think I might have pissed him off this time :-\


I have also a similar timeline (CO assigned in June'12). I contacted my CO couple of weeks ago to update him about my passport renewal. I also asked him about the progress of my application and he replied "I am still awaiting your external checks be completed, this may take a few more months. I will be in contact with you as soon as they are completed."

I am not sure what does "a few more" mean?


----------



## opfian

what will be average security check time for Pakistan (HR Country) under skill select ?


----------



## millinium_bug

opfian said:


> what will be average security check time for Pakistan (HR Country) under skill select ?


currently no one can answer it ...... 



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

Security check related questions have been answered numerous times on this forum and believe me its only being discussed here again and again in this post-I wonder why?


----------



## SMShoaib

opfian said:


> what will be average security check time for Pakistan (HR Country) under skill select ?


Currently it is about 9 to 12 months in following conditions:
1. PR Visa (175/176/189/190)
2. Male applicants
3. VHR country like Pakistan.

The above is general time now-a-days, exceptions are always there.


----------



## samy25

NO CNG NO PATROL in islamabad... its an update other than immigration status.a commuter can feel the pain behind it ... wish to have a +ve assessment and a successful attempt to IELTS....pray for me n for all....guys


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

SMShoaib said:


> Currently it is about 9 to 12 months in following conditions:
> 1. PR Visa (175/176/189/190)
> 2. Male applicants
> 3. VHR country like Pakistan.
> 
> The above is general time now-a-days, exceptions are always there.


Will it effect me if I apply from a different country, U.A.E in my case?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Will it effect me if I apply from a different country, U.A.E in my case?


No , you'll be treated as a Pakistani Citizen. Further as you know they take 10 years travel history, so they're very keen my friend.

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

Hassan_Warraich said:


> No , you'll be treated as a Pakistani Citizen. Further as you know they take 10 years travel history, so they're very keen my friend.
> 
> Thanks
> Hassan


So the uae thing isnt gonna cause any more delays?
Do I have to provide the travel details?


----------



## paki_migrant

AUSA said:


> Yes 2 190 applicants & 1 489 atleast on this forum & may be some others unknown or not


Hi AUSA,

Could you please share their names/occupation/time lines ?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

ChrisJAnderson said:


> So the uae thing isnt gonna cause any more delays?
> Do I have to provide the travel details?


It won't cause more incremental delays in security checks. Yes you'd have to provide travel details.

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

Hassan_Warraich said:


> It won't cause more incremental delays in security checks. Yes you'd have to provide travel details.
> 
> Thanks
> Hassan


Thanks


----------



## mimran

Wishing all my friends HAPPY NEW YEAR. Best of wishes and speedy grants for all those who are in waiting queue and easy settlement for those who have already landed in Australia. 

Above all may Allah provide happiness and peace to our motherland Pakistan, because how bad the situation is there, it is our homeland and what ever we have achieved in life and whatever we are all today because of this great country.

Happy 2013 to all


----------



## fmasaud84

paki_migrant said:


> Hi AUSA,
> 
> Could you please share their names/occupation/time lines ?


one more guy i know with 190 and he has got grant within 2 months i think.


----------



## AUSA

paki_migrant said:


> Hi AUSA,
> 
> Could you please share their names/occupation/time lines ?


Wanttomove ... Muhammad Umair Iqbal


----------



## AUSA

AUSA said:


> Wanttomove ... Muhammad Umair Iqbal


Saltish


----------



## SAltish

HAppy New YEAr to All of you Dear.
May Allah Bless us all with Success and prosperity. Ameen.


----------



## SMShoaib

SMShoaib said:


> Currently it is about 9 to 12 months in following conditions:
> 1. PR Visa (175/176/189/190)
> 2. Male applicants
> 3. VHR country like Pakistan.
> 
> The above is general time now-a-days, exceptions are always there.



I came to know that following three Pakistani person received their grants under new skillselect system:
1. Wanttomove
2. Muhammad Umair Iqbal
3. SAltish

Can someone confirm that any of these person is fulfilling the criteria mention in my post? May be their visa type is TR not PR or they are female applicants!


----------



## msvayani

Let's hope this year brings lots of grants for all of us waiting here, Insha-Allah. 

Happy New Year! 

:tea:


----------



## fmasaud84

SMShoaib said:


> I came to know that following three Pakistani person received their grants under new skillselect system:
> 1. Wanttomove
> 2. Muhammad Umair Iqbal
> 3. SAltish
> 
> Can someone confirm that any of these person is fulfilling the criteria mention in my post? May be their visa type is TR not PR or they are female applicants!


one more guy his name is waqaskarim his visa type is 190 PR and he is not female.

there is not doubt that skillselect is faster.


----------



## ScorpKing

great awesome....and happy new year to all of you


----------



## SAltish

fmasaud84 said:


> one more guy his name is waqaskarim his visa type is 190 PR and he is not female.
> 
> there is not doubt that skillselect is faster.


SAlaam Brother,

Yes i am male and from Peshawar City, Pakistan
I was having skill select system and my visa subclass is 489.
U can view the time line for the reference.
Don't worry Brother, Allah will bless us all with success inshaAllah Ameen.
tc.


----------



## SMShoaib

SAltish said:


> SAlaam Brother,
> 
> Yes i am male and from Peshawar City, Pakistan
> I was having skill select system and my visa subclass is 489.
> U can view the time line for the reference.
> Don't worry Brother, Allah will bless us all with success inshaAllah Ameen.
> tc.



Thank brother and congratulation for your swift grant. 489 is a TR visa not PR visa.


----------



## SAltish

SMShoaib said:


> Thank brother and congratulation for your swift grant. 489 is a TR visa not PR visa.


thanks brother,

Yes i know but i will convert it to PR after 2 years once i reach there inshaAllah .
One of our expat user named as Wasim Karim got 190 PR as well recently.


----------



## SMShoaib

fmasaud84 said:


> one more guy his name is waqaskarim his visa type is 190 PR and he is not female.
> 
> there is not doubt that skillselect is faster.


Brother exceptions are always there and we can not draw conclusion based on exceptions.
Yes skillselect is faster only in terms of CO allocation but after CO allocation there is no difference in skillselect with previous types and all PR, male applicant have to go through lengthy security checks.
I sincerely hope all of us get swift grants and these lengthy security checks removed from us


----------



## justujoo

Can any one explain ... 
DIAC opens 3 offices in Pakistan, and it is announced that Pakistanis had to make an appointment there for some biometric checks, before launching application for faster processing...


----------



## justujoo

migrationexpert . com /australia/visa/australian_immigration_news/2012/Dec/0/684/Australian_Visa_Application_Centres_Introduced_in_Pakistan


----------



## fmasaud84

SMShoaib said:


> Brother exceptions are always there and we can not draw conclusion based on exceptions.
> Yes skillselect is faster only in terms of CO allocation but after CO allocation there is no difference in skillselect with previous types and all PR, male applicant have to go through lengthy security checks.
> I sincerely hope all of us get swift grants and these lengthy security checks removed from us


well, lets see i am waiting for CO as well, and i have applied through skill select.

i know a couple of indian friends as well,and they had applied for 175 and 176 visas. which took longer time to get a grant so this is not only for pakistani that this takes longer . However, yes for pakistani applicants this takes longer than indian applicants . but still i believe this is going faster since i know Waqas, who has got a grant for 190.

as per my knowledge skillselect applicants are getting quicker response. but i think a number of pakistani applicants have applied with the skillselect and you may see the results in the next couple of months if they get grants or no.

for me this doesn't matter even if this takes 1+ year because i dont want to move in near future. Therefore, i am not trying to convince that skillselect is quicker. i am just giving the information since there was a question asked that if we know any pakistani has applied with skillselect and got the grant.

hopefully brother May Allah bring you a grant sooner than your are expecting =)


----------



## mhaqs

justujoo said:


> migrationexpert . com /australia/visa/australian_immigration_news/2012/Dec/0/684/Australian_Visa_Application_Centres_Introduced_in_Pakistan


I saw that as well, it's not mandatory to lodge application from there and I went on to lodge my application online anyway. AVACs are generally only there to facilitate applicants. If your CO asks for biometric and facial data collection (which he might), just get an appointment on the nearest AVAC and that's that.


----------



## justujoo

OK... thanks mhaqs, but what about the application being processed faster, as they mentioned in the article. Why not went through this route....
Suggestion needed......


----------



## SMShoaib

fmasaud84 said:


> well, lets see i am waiting for CO as well, and i have applied through skill select.
> 
> i know a couple of indian friends as well,and they had applied for 175 and 176 visas. which took longer time to get a grant so this is not only for pakistani that this takes longer . However, yes for pakistani applicants this takes longer than indian applicants . but still i believe this is going faster since i know Waqas, who has got a grant for 190.
> 
> as per my knowledge skillselect applicants are getting quicker response. but i think a number of pakistani applicants have applied with the skillselect and you may see the results in the next couple of months if they get grants or no.
> 
> for me this doesn't matter even if this takes 1+ year because i dont want to move in near future. Therefore, i am not trying to convince that skillselect is quicker. i am just giving the information since there was a question asked that if we know any pakistani has applied with skillselect and got the grant.
> 
> hopefully brother May Allah bring you a grant sooner than your are expecting =)



Following six applicants, from this forum, are still waiting for their grants:

1. hbarif
VIC Approval: 23 May 2012 | DIAC Application (190) Submitted: 14 Aug 2012 | Application Lodged: 14 Sep 2012 | CO Assigned: 10 Oct 2012

2. Destination Journey
ACS: 14th May 2012 | IELTS: 7 | Vis SS Approved: 27th June 2012 | Visa Application Filed 2nd Oct 2012 | CO: 2nd Nov 2012| Meds 15th Nov 2012 | Form 80 & PCC: 18th Nov 2012

3. GulPak
EOI Submitted: 14th july 2012 (190)
SA SS Applied: 17th July 2012
SS approval/Visa Invite: 16th Oct 2012
Visa Applied: SASS on 26th OCT

4. AUSA
Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 , IELTS 7.0 12.05.2012 : EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 visa lodged 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant – waiting

5. zakinaeem
ACS +ve: 05-06-2012 | IELTS - S:8.5 W:7.0 R:8.0 L:7.5 | EOI: 14-07-2012 | 189 Invite/App: 15 Sep / 21 Sep 2012 | ACK: 28 Sep Meds: 23 Oct CO: 24 Oct External Checks: 08 Nov

6. opfian
EA Applied: 23-03-2012 | EA +ve: 02-08-12 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7.5 S7 O7.5 | EOI Submitted 189: 23-08-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Oct| Applied: 19 Oct | 189 Ack: 23 Oct| CO: 08 Nov

As far as your example of indian friends are concerned, they experienced delay because of CO Allocation date or Medical Backlog time NOT because of Security Checks.


----------



## kashraz

hello everyone,
Any idea how long does it take for a female from Pakistan to get the visa?


----------



## SAltish

kashraz said:


> hello everyone,
> Any idea how long does it take for a female from Pakistan to get the visa?


hi,
It depend upon the visa type and I believe that it's based upon gender issue.

Thanks.


----------



## kashraz

SAltish said:


> hi,
> It depend upon the visa type and I believe that it's based upon gender issue.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry for the ambiguity, I was referring to a 189 or a 190.......


----------



## SMShoaib

kashraz said:


> Sorry for the ambiguity, I was referring to a 189 or a 190.......


If there is no male secondary applicant with you then you can get the visa around 1-3 months after submitting your application.


----------



## SAltish

kashraz said:


> Sorry for the ambiguity, I was referring to a 189 or a 190.......


It might takes 1 to 3 months after the submission of the application. but before that the rest of the process takes standard time i.e for Assessment of degree and sponsorship.

Thanks.


----------



## ScorpKing

Saltish you got 190 in 2 months?


----------



## SAltish

ScorpKing said:


> Saltish you got 190 in 2 months?


I got 489 in 1.5 mnths which could be a bit more earlier if I havnt been delayed by the Qatar PCC.

Thanks.


----------



## ScorpKing

thats awesome....


----------



## SAltish

ScorpKing said:


> thats awesome....


Yup Brother,

AS 189, 190 & 489 , all are skill select and are in the priority grps. their processing time after the submission of the application is quite quick once they get sure about your complete documents and evidence.


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> Following six applicants, from this forum, are still waiting for their grants:
> 
> 1. hbarif
> VIC Approval: 23 May 2012 | DIAC Application (190) Submitted: 14 Aug 2012 | Application Lodged: 14 Sep 2012 | CO Assigned: 10 Oct 2012
> 
> 2. Destination Journey
> ACS: 14th May 2012 | IELTS: 7 | Vis SS Approved: 27th June 2012 | Visa Application Filed 2nd Oct 2012 | CO: 2nd Nov 2012| Meds 15th Nov 2012 | Form 80 & PCC: 18th Nov 2012
> 
> 3. GulPak
> EOI Submitted: 14th july 2012 (190)
> SA SS Applied: 17th July 2012
> SS approval/Visa Invite: 16th Oct 2012
> Visa Applied: SASS on 26th OCT
> 
> 4. AUSA
> Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 , IELTS 7.0 12.05.2012 : EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 visa lodged 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant – waiting
> 
> 5. zakinaeem
> ACS +ve: 05-06-2012 | IELTS - S:8.5 W:7.0 R:8.0 L:7.5 | EOI: 14-07-2012 | 189 Invite/App: 15 Sep / 21 Sep 2012 | ACK: 28 Sep Meds: 23 Oct CO: 24 Oct External Checks: 08 Nov
> 
> 6. opfian
> EA Applied: 23-03-2012 | EA +ve: 02-08-12 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7.5 S7 O7.5 | EOI Submitted 189: 23-08-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Oct| Applied: 19 Oct | 189 Ack: 23 Oct| CO: 08 Nov
> 
> As far as your example of indian friends are concerned, they experienced delay because of CO Allocation date or Medical Backlog time NOT because of Security Checks.


Thanks for the list Shoaib. Watching the speedy grants of 189/190, I still cant believe my eyes. They are doing the same thing to us, which Canada has done to all the old applicants from Pakistan. Canada started a parallel fast track stream and started taking new applicants and old ones kept waiting in queue forever and finally get deleted.

Seems I had bad luck when I applied in Apr2012, should have waited 3 more months and should have applied in the new skill system which is more reliable and fast. 

Anyways bad luck and bad decision from my end, I feel


----------



## tschaudry

SAltish said:


> thanks brother,
> 
> Yes i know but i will convert it to PR after 2 years once i reach there inshaAllah .
> One of our expat user named as Wasim Karim got 190 PR as well recently.


Hey Saltish,

Did you also arrange Pakistan PCC as you are based in Qatar?

Regards,


----------



## SMShoaib

mimran said:


> Thanks for the list Shoaib. Watching the speedy grants of 189/190, I still cant believe my eyes. They are doing the same thing to us, which Canada has done to all the old applicants from Pakistan. Canada started a parallel fast track stream and started taking new applicants and old ones kept waiting in queue forever and finally get deleted.
> 
> Seems I had bad luck when I applied in Apr2012, should have waited 3 more months and should have applied in the new skill system which is more reliable and fast.
> 
> Anyways bad luck and bad decision from my end, I feel


Brother its too early to say, wait for few more days to draw your conclusion. In the list, i mentioned that these six applicants are WAITING for the grant like you and me, they have not granted visa.
I sincerely prey, all of us get speedy grant


----------



## tschaudry

mimran said:


> Thanks for the list Shoaib. Watching the speedy grants of 189/190, I still cant believe my eyes. They are doing the same thing to us, which Canada has done to all the old applicants from Pakistan. Canada started a parallel fast track stream and started taking new applicants and old ones kept waiting in queue forever and finally get deleted.
> 
> Seems I had bad luck when I applied in Apr2012, should have waited 3 more months and should have applied in the new skill system which is more reliable and fast.
> 
> Anyways bad luck and bad decision from my end, I feel


My friend applied in May 2012 in order to avoid new system and to this date, he hasn't been even requested for PCC/Medicals.


----------



## SAltish

tschaudry said:


> Hey Saltish,
> 
> Did you also arrange Pakistan PCC as you are based in Qatar?
> 
> Regards,


Yes.

It's essential to submit the PCC of the country where u belongs and the country where you have spent more than a year.

Thanks.


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> Brother its too early to say, wait for few more days to draw your conclusion. In the list, i mentioned that these six applicants are WAITING for the grant like you and me, they have not granted visa.
> I sincerely prey, all of us get speedy grant



Ameen. Yes hope so


----------



## mimran

tschaudry said:


> My friend applied in May 2012 in order to avoid new system and to this date, he hasn't been even requested for PCC/Medicals.


Yes actually before the new skill select system, everyone was rushing to meet the 30th June deadline and to apply in the old system. Even I know people who applied just 1 day before 1st July 2012. At that time rumor was that new system would be very difficult (which I see totally contradictory to current happenings) plus there was lot of news about IT software professions being flagged and to be removed in the occupation list. Anyways lets hope and pray for the best


----------



## bukhari

mimran said:


> Yes actually before the new skill select system, everyone was rushing to meet the 30th June deadline and to apply in the old system. Even I know people who applied just 1 day before 1st July 2012. At that time rumor was that new system would be very difficult (which I see totally contradictory to current happenings) plus there was lot of news about IT software professions being flagged and to be removed in the occupation list. Anyways lets hope and pray for the best


Let's not be gloomy.. does anyone know the address of that google spread sheet which people were updating we can get some census from there.. I usually follow Beupdate website but i am not sure if we can draw conclusions from that site because i think most people dont update there records once inserted. however if we go by beupdate's current records last pakistani who received grant for 176 had applied in May 2011; yet there are people who are still under security checks from may 2011. *No one who applied after that may 2011 has received grant for 175/176.* Again I would rather not draw any conclusions .. please someone share the address of google spread sheet where users keep there record for tracking!


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> Let's not be gloomy.. does anyone know the address of that google spread sheet which people were updating we can get some census from there.. I usually follow Beupdate website but i am not sure if we can draw conclusions from that site because i think most people dont update there records once inserted. however if we go by beupdate's current records last pakistani who received grant for 176 had applied in May 2011; yet there are people who are still under security checks from may 2011. *No one who applied after that may 2011 has received grant for 175/176.* Again I would rather not draw any conclusions .. please someone share the address of google spread sheet where users keep there record for tracking!



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## bukhari

DIAC does mention on its website that SKillSelect is going to take lesser time than older visas..
Client Service Charter

Even priority is given to 190 over 176 in processing that means some more delays then usual. well I will still like to have hope that though slower we will make it..


----------



## SMShoaib

bukhari said:


> DIAC does mention on its website that SKillSelect is going to take lesser time than older visas..
> Client Service Charter
> 
> Even priority is given to 190 over 176 in processing that means some more delays then usual. well I will still like to have hope that though slower we will make it..


Brother let me summarize the situation 175/176 and 189/190:

1. CO Allocation after application submission:
175: 4-8 months
176: about 1 month
189: about 1 month
190: about 1 month

2. Security Checks:
There are no security checks for TR visa both for male and for female applicants. In PR visa, no security checks for female applicants; for male applicants:
175: 9-12 months
176: 9-12 month
189: Not confirmed yet
190: Not confirmed yet

3. Medical and PCC
175: 1 week to 3 months (about 8 months ago, it was only one week process but about 3 months ago, due to backlogs, this process was taking 2-4 months. Now it is taking about one month)
176: Same
189: Same
190: Same


----------



## millinium_bug

SMShoaib said:


> Brother let me summarize the situation 175/176 and 189/190:
> 
> 1. CO Allocation after application submission:
> 175: 4-8 months
> 176: about 1 month
> 189: about 1 month
> 190: about 1 month
> 
> 2. Security Checks:
> There are no security checks for TR visa both for male and for female applicants. In PR visa, no security checks for female applicants; for male applicants:
> 175: 9-12 months
> 176: 9-12 month
> 189: Not confirmed yet
> 190: Not confirmed yet
> 
> 3. Medical and PCC
> 175: 1 week to 3 months (about 8 months ago, it was only one week process but about 3 months ago, due to backlogs, this process was taking 2-4 months. Now it is taking about one month)
> 176: Same
> 189: Same
> 190: Same


I have also the same observation ..... 

Yaar Bukhari tension na lia ker .... aur na hi dia ker PLEASEE 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## SMShoaib

*Subject: Lets meet up - Karachianz*

I have been requested for dinner gathering, as the members met in last dinner gathering are now on the verge of receiving visa grants and / or already granted.

Date: Saturday, 12th Jan 2013. the venue will be the same as last time.
Venue: Shaheen Shanwari, (Location: near Millinium Mall and PSO petrol pump at Johar Mordh, karachi)
Timing: 9.00 PM SHARP


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> Brother let me summarize the situation 175/176 and 189/190:
> 
> 1. CO Allocation after application submission:
> 175: 4-8 months
> 176: about 1 month
> 189: about 1 month
> 190: about 1 month
> 
> 2. Security Checks:
> There are no security checks for TR visa both for male and for female applicants. In PR visa, no security checks for female applicants; for male applicants:
> 175: 9-12 months
> 176: 9-12 month
> 189: Not confirmed yet
> 190: Not confirmed yet
> 
> 3. Medical and PCC
> 175: 1 week to 3 months (about 8 months ago, it was only one week process but about 3 months ago, due to backlogs, this process was taking 2-4 months. Now it is taking about one month)
> 176: Same
> 189: Same
> 190: Same



Yes, probably during this month, we will see more Medical / PCC calls for Oct-Dec 2011 applicants. For Apr-Jun2012 applicants, we might get requests on Jun-Aug2013 for medicals and pcc.


----------



## immu999

SMShoaib said:


> *Subject: Lets meet up - Karachianz*
> 
> I have been requested for dinner gathering, as the members met in last dinner gathering are now on the verge of receiving visa grants and / or already granted.
> 
> Date: Saturday, 12th Jan 2013. the venue will be the same as last time.
> Venue: Shaheen Shanwari, (Location: near Millinium Mall and PSO petrol pump at Johar Mordh, karachi)
> Timing: 9.00 PM SHARP


put me in the list, 190 - CO assigned 3 months back and waiting for the grant!

Regards,


----------



## bukhari

SMShoaib said:


> *Subject: Lets meet up - Karachianz*
> 
> I have been requested for dinner gathering, as the members met in last dinner gathering are now on the verge of receiving visa grants and / or already granted.
> 
> Date: Saturday, 12th Jan 2013. the venue will be the same as last time.
> Venue: Shaheen Shanwari, (Location: near Millinium Mall and PSO petrol pump at Johar Mordh, karachi)
> Timing: 9.00 PM SHARP


Shoot! I have moved to lahore! Have fun guys!


----------



## SMShoaib

bukhari said:


> Shoot! I have moved to lahore! Have fun guys!


Dont worry brother, Inshallah after six month we will have again a dinner. With some new faces in and some old faces out (as they will be in australia  ).
Our previous dinner was on 30-06-2012


----------



## Destination Journey

SMShoaib said:


> Dont worry brother, Inshallah after six month we will have again a dinner. With some new faces in and some old faces out (as they will be in australia  ).
> Our previous dinner was on 30-06-2012


Lahori guys can have a dinner as well I guess...


----------



## bukhari

Destination Journey said:


> Lahori guys can have a dinner as well I guess...


I will second the idea strongly. infact its a good way to socialize with likes. I can volunteer the place, Sheesha with drinks..


----------



## ahs811

Hello Every one 

it looks like some of you have good knowledge about immigration and some are experienced.

I just need little advice, I am planning to apply for Australia, can any of you guide me about TR first 

I am married, Masters in Computer Networks, 5 years experience, IELTS 6.5 from Cambridge 

No arrange job in AUS


----------



## AUSA

ahs811 said:


> Hello Every one
> 
> it looks like some of you have good knowledge about immigration and some are experienced.
> 
> I just need little advice, I am planning to apply for Australia, can any of you guide me about TR first
> 
> I am married, Masters in Computer Networks, 5 years experience, IELTS 6.5 from Cambridge
> 
> No arrange job in AUS


Hi welcome 
Check the below link 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-489/
few quick steps to start the processs
1-Check either ur profession is on the list or not .. DIAC skilled occupation list 
2- Skill assessment , for skill assessment visit ACS website for ur profession .. M engineer so cant help u much here but others will do 
U need to have ielts for skill assessment along with other requirements 
Apply skill asssessment
Once recieved skill assessment lodge EXPRESSION OF INTEREST ONLINE AND STATE NOMINATION FOR SPECIFIC STATE U WANT TO GO
if approved u will get invitation to apply & apply for visa 
Above link is most imp as it give u step by step guide for whole process 
if nything not clear come back here & ask nytime 
We r here to support each other


----------



## fmasaud84

I just came across this information immigrants in 2011... and in that the low numbers of immigrants are from Korea which is 4k+. This report is for 2011. i am just wondering why i can not find Pakistanis in top 10. 

why Pakistanis dont like to move to Australia ? or is there any other reason ? 





1

China

29,397

2

New Zealand

25,787

3

India

21,932

4

United Kingdom

20,581

5

Philippines

11,075

6

South Africa

9,230

7

Vietnam

5,060

8

Sri Lanka

5,014

9

Malaysia

5,004

10

Korea

4,405

All other countries

75,924


Total

All Countries

213,409


----------



## mimran

Hello All 

2 questions specially for those who have already undergone medicals

1. Should we stick to the panel doctors available on the IMMI website or can we go to any other doctor as well who has ehealth. I know first option is more feasible, but just checking for any feedback if anyone has gone to doctor other than mentioned on their website

2. For female applicants, should we have to request for female doctors or will they assign medical checkup of female applicants automatically to female doctors.


----------



## SAltish

mimran said:


> Hello All
> 
> 2 questions specially for those who have already undergone medicals
> 
> 1. Should we stick to the panel doctors available on the IMMI website or can we go to any other doctor as well who has ehealth. I know first option is more feasible, but just checking for any feedback if anyone has gone to doctor other than mentioned on their website
> 
> 2. For female applicants, should we have to request for female doctors or will they assign medical checkup of female applicants automatically to female doctors.


Dear Imran,

In my case, I went to the doctor which was referred by the CO as they are the only one authorize to do the medical up to the satisfactory level of the CO and may not temper the results. Otherwise the CO may rise different questions. Apart from that the referred panel will first check your TRN number and then will give you the appointment. If you do it from outside, I don't think they would be able to check your medical request.

Secondly, If you go to the referred doctor, they have already the facility avaible for ladies and children. You don't need to worry about that.

The fee which I have paid was Rs.5,500 /- and i did it in November,2013.

Best of Luck.


----------



## AUSA

mimran said:


> Hello All
> 
> 2 questions specially for those who have already undergone medicals
> 
> 1. Should we stick to the panel doctors available on the IMMI website or can we go to any other doctor as well who has ehealth. I know first option is more feasible, but just checking for any feedback if anyone has gone to doctor other than mentioned on their website
> 
> 2. For female applicants, should we have to request for female doctors or will they assign medical checkup of female applicants automatically to female doctors.


1. well go to Panel doctors ONLY. others are not acceptable so don't even think of taking that risk 
2- same answer as previous post.. arrangements available for females and children 

good luck


----------



## alikoool

ASA to all , 

i have a few questions , 

1: i have heard that we can inquire the status of our application by sending a blank email ? 

kindly guide me for that procedure , what should be written in the subject line . 

Please note . i have applied 176 through an agent . ( so is it necessary that mt agent can only send that email , or i can also do that . )

2: what is the process to remove the agent from my case . 

i will be happy if the experienced ppl on this forum could guide me on this .


----------



## SMShoaib

alikoool said:


> ASA to all ,
> 
> i have a few questions ,
> 
> 1: i have heard that we can inquire the status of our application by sending a blank email ?
> 
> kindly guide me for that procedure , what should be written in the subject line .
> 
> Please note . i have applied 176 through an agent . ( so is it necessary that mt agent can only send that email , or i can also do that . )
> 
> 2: what is the process to remove the agent from my case .
> 
> i will be happy if the experienced ppl on this forum could guide me on this .


AOA:
Would you please share you timeline with us?


----------



## alikoool

Time line . IELTS in august 2011 , S:7 , W:7, L:7.5 , R:7. Wife Ilets in December 2011 EA: JAN 2012( Telecom Engr) . , WA 176 March 2012. DIAC 176 applied on 25 May 2012 . form 80 re-submitted in august 2012 .


----------



## SMShoaib

alikoool said:


> Time line . IELTS in august 2011 , S:7 , W:7, L:7.5 , R:7. Wife Ilets in December 2011 EA: JAN 2012( Telecom Engr) . , WA 176 March 2012. DIAC 176 applied on 25 May 2012 . form 80 re-submitted in august 2012 .


there is no need to contact DIAC office at your own or through ur agent. Currently 175/176 application are taking about 12 months to receive their medical call/PCC AFTER CO allocation. Your timeline shows that you a CO has allocated to you in June/July 2012. What you can do is to contact your agent and ask him about the CO allocation. Please find below the like of Pakistan application spread sheet. This will give you an idea of visa grants. Please also ask the relevant person (link in the spread sheet) to put your details in it.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## millinium_bug

alikoool said:


> Time line . IELTS in august 2011 , S:7 , W:7, L:7.5 , R:7. Wife Ilets in December 2011 EA: JAN 2012( Telecom Engr) . , WA 176 March 2012. DIAC 176 applied on 25 May 2012 . form 80 re-submitted in august 2012 .


Dear your timeline is so close to me. CO was assigned to my case on 10th of July. At the end of December 2012 my agent inquired about my case and the response of CO was, your case is undergoing through external security checks and its a long process we are frequently looking at your case as soon as external checks will be completed we will contact you. So I think u don't need to worry just wait till July to August 2013 for medical and PVC call .... 
All the best of luck 

Regard,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## mimran

Thanks AUSA and Saltish for your replies


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hello All,

I have closed all the requirements ( Meds and PCC), and have been waiting for the grant since the 13th of Nov 2012.

Considering Im from a HR country, do you think an external security check would be in place, after the CO asked for my Meds and PCC ? or that would be done before that phase already?


Thanks
Al


----------



## mimran

Hi All

Not sure whether its true, so want feedback from seniors. I heard that even Pakistan PCC is valid for 6 months, DIAC consider it valid for 1 year. Thanks to confirm whether its correct or not.


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have closed all the requirements ( Meds and PCC), and have been waiting for the grant since the 13th of Nov 2012.
> 
> Considering Im from a HR country, do you think an external security check would be in place, after the CO asked for my Meds and PCC ? or that would be done before that phase already?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Al


Dear Aladdin:
Most of the times (95% time) CO asked for medical after completion of Security Checks but sometime CO does, by mistake, ask for Medical/PCC before the SC.
As they are human and forget to differentiate cases of HR and LR countries. Remember, in LR countries, CO ask for Form80, Medical and PCC in one go. As oppose to Form 80 first and after completion of security checks ask for PCC and Medical in HR countries. 
I believe, you may be a victim of such case where CO asked for form 80, Med and PCC in one go without realizing that your case needs to go through SC.


----------



## SMShoaib

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Not sure whether its true, so want feedback from seniors. I heard that even Pakistan PCC is valid for 6 months, DIAC consider it valid for 1 year. Thanks to confirm whether its correct or not.


Yes, for DIAC, Med and PCC are valid for one year. One must consider the fact that Initial entry date depends upon your Medical and PCC dates. eg.

Medical: 01-04-2012
PCC: 01-05-2012
Visa Grant: 01-07-2012
Initial Entry Date: 01-04-2013 (One year after Medical Date or PCC date. Whichever is earlier)


----------



## Aladdin.lb

SMShoaib said:


> Dear Aladdin:
> Most of the times (95% time) CO asked for medical after completion of Security Checks but sometime CO does, by mistake, ask for Medical/PCC before the SC.
> As they are human and forget to differentiate cases of HR and LR countries. Remember, in LR countries, CO ask for Form80, Medical and PCC in one go. As oppose to Form 80 first and after completion of security checks ask for PCC and Medical in HR countries.
> I believe, you may be a victim of such case where CO asked for form 80, Med and PCC in one go without realizing that your case needs to go through SC.


Dear SMShoain,

Thank you alot for your reply and advice.
my Agent has already uploaded form 80 upfront, and we had confirmed with the CO when he was allocated, that only PCCs and MEDs were required, given the chance you have mentioned, I guess that would mean I will have to wait for at least additional 3 months 

Thanks and best Wishes for all
Al


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Dear SMShoain,
> 
> Thank you alot for your reply and advice.
> my Agent has already uploaded form 80 upfront, and we had confirmed with the CO when he was allocated, that only PCCs and MEDs were required, given the chance you have mentioned, I guess that would mean I will have to wait for at least additional 3 months
> 
> Thanks and best Wishes for all
> Al


Brother, we are in the same boat. Both of us got CO on the same date  . I sincerely hope for the speedy grant for you and all the forum members.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, we are in the same boat. Both of us got CO on the same date  . I sincerely hope for the speedy grant for you and all the forum members.


Thanks Brother, Hope all get their grant soon. 
How is it going with your PCCs?


----------



## twister292

My visa has been granted today after 13 months.


----------



## djmalik

twister292 said:


> My visa has been granted today after 13 months.


congrats man

I've a question..as you did FL for PCC and meds, were you asked to resubmit them as it took 13 months for your grant? also what is your date of entry as it is normally one year after PCC/meds?


----------



## AUSA

twister292 said:


> My visa has been granted today after 13 months.


Congratulations a lot -- its always very nice to see our Pakistani brothers getting their grants.. 
Good Luck for Future plans


----------



## mimran

twister292 said:


> My visa has been granted today after 13 months.


Many congrats. My question is same as djmalik. Did you redo the medicals or did they extended the medical validity date to 6 more months, because your medical was done on Dec2011 which gives you very short time for initial entry.


----------



## twister292

mimran said:


> Many congrats. My question is same as djmalik. Did you redo the medicals or did they extended the medical validity date to 6 more months, because your medical was done on Dec2011 which gives you very short time for initial entry.


My visa is an 885 (on-shore) so there is no "initial entry" per se.

My medicals were done on 16-Dec-2011. On 3-Jan-2011 DIAC confirmed that my external checks were concluded and they would look into extending the meds.

Today I got the grant letter (Thanks to God).


----------



## djmalik

twister292 said:


> My visa is an 885 (on-shore) so there is no "initial entry" per se.
> 
> My medicals were done on 16-Dec-2011. On 3-Jan-2011 DIAC confirmed that my external checks were concluded and they would look into extending the meds.
> 
> Today I got the grant letter (Thanks to God).


I'm a bit confused..if DIAC concluded your external checks in Jan then why it took all year for the grant?


----------



## Schnitzer

I think he meant to write 3-Jan-2012.


----------



## djmalik

Schnitzer said:


> I think he meant to write 3-Jan-2012.


I've also taken the date as 3rd Jan 2012 in my previous post..my question is that why it took a year to get the grant after the conclusion of external checks?


----------



## twister292

Actually it is* 3-Jan-2013*...my apologies for the error.

The external checks were initiated in late Jan 2012 according to my CO, and IGIS informed me they were over in reply to my enquiry on 3-Jan-2013.

My complete timeline:

EngAus Assessment: 9-Dec-2011
885 e-Lodged: 14-Dec-2011 (PCC from Oman and Australia front-loaded, Form-80 provided upfront)
Medicals undertaken: 16-Dec-2011 and front-loaded
Case Officer allocated: 23-Jan-2012
Status changed to ABPF: 27-Jan-12
Australian PCC updated: 20-Aug-12
IGIS enquiry: 20-Dec-12
IGIS reply for no pending case: 3-Jan-13
DIAC confirmation of having received SC outcome: 3-Jan-13
Grant email received: 10-Jan-13


----------



## opfian

I wonder if any Pakistani has been granted 189 visa under skill select yet


----------



## girlaussie

twister292 said:


> My visa has been granted today after 13 months.




Wow, long wait but worth it 

All the best for your future!!!

Aussie Girl


----------



## justujoo

Twister what is IGIS Enquiry....


----------



## twister292

justujoo said:


> Twister what is IGIS Enquiry....


During the phase of the external security checks, if the visa application gets more than 12 months old, you can lodge an enquiry with an office called IGIS (Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security), and they can follow up with the agency that does the checks to see if everything is proceeding normally.

I had lodged an enquiry with IGIS on 17-Dec-12, and on 3-Jan-13 they came back to me saying no pending security assessments were there on my file.


----------



## mimran

twister292 said:


> During the phase of the external security checks, if the visa application gets more than 12 months old, you can lodge an enquiry with an office called IGIS (Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security), and they can follow up with the agency that does the checks to see if everything is proceeding normally.
> 
> I had lodged an enquiry with IGIS on 17-Dec-12, and on 3-Jan-13 they came back to me saying no pending security assessments were there on my file.


Twister

Can you guide us about this IGIS inquiry. Do we have to use the online form for complaint

How to Make a Complaint: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

or send them mail [email protected]

Any tips on this topic from your side will really be helpful to rest of us


----------



## justujoo

@twister
Thanks for the detailed info....


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

twister292 said:


> My visa has been granted today after 13 months.


Hi Ahmad

Masha Allah......that is a very good news and what a present you've got for the new year!!!

I wish you many more successes like this.......and new years !!!

Regards
Hassan


----------



## zakinaeem

opfian said:


> I wonder if any Pakistani has been granted 189 visa under skill select yet


None that I am aware of.


----------



## twister292

As for the enquiry with IGIS, I used the online form available on their website; they acknowledged the complaint with an email, and a couple of days later confirmed in another email that they will be making an administrative enquiry to ASIO about it.

Soon afterwards they went on Christmas/New Year break...working days resumed 2 Jan, and on 3 Jan they said ASIO had no cases for my file.


----------



## atifurgreat

Hi, generally how much time CO take after Medical & PCC to finalize 176 case? My medical on 17-01-2013 any advice much appreciated.
Best Regards


----------



## twister292

atifurgreat said:


> Hi, generally how much time CO take after Medical & PCC to finalize 176 case? My medical on 17-01-2013 any advice much appreciated.
> Best Regards


Anywhere from a week to 2 months going by recent trends.


----------



## alikoool

congrats atif , 

Kindly mention ur time line plzz. it v good to see a 176 getting call for medical .


----------



## Rezasol

Still waiting ~_~'

Sub Class 175
Applied June 2011
CO Feb 2012
Med / PCC Not yet
Accountant

Headed for Melbourne or Sydney


----------



## mimran

Dear All

Iam facing strange situation , so thought to get advice from senior guys, specially ones who have front loaded medical. 

Seeing the long medical finzliation times, I was thinking of front loading the medicals, but I think lot of ambiguities 
are involved here as I talked with Dubai London Clinic today. 

Really appreciate if someone could help on the following issues

1. I have got my Form26 and Form160 (on my evisa application) printed with My name, Passport number, TRN# and other information already populated. Now these forms have Design date 07/11 - Commonwealth Australia 2011. Clinic says that they would accept only current 2012 forms which are on their website. On Immi website medical forms Design are 11/12 - Commonwealth of Australia 2012. 

2.Now if for front loading, I want to go for Medicals, which form should I use the one which I downloaded from my evisa application with my name, trn, passport number printed or the one which is on their website which is the updated one, but then it does not have any of my information already printed on it.

3. Furthermore the clinic is saying its better to wait further go from DIAC, as the clinic suggest only to use 2012 updated forms on immi website. 


Now Iam sure lot of people have done front loading of medical, so in that case based on above scenario, can you kindly suggest what should I do, 

a. whether proceed with the form which is on evisa (with my name , trn printed and dated 2011) 
b. fill the current forms dated 2012 availble on immi website (but does not have my information already printed on it)
c. to wait for DIAC or to ask them with updated medical forms ( I dont know whether this is possible becuase my SC are already on going)

Clinic strongly suggest to double check with DIAC before going to medicals to avoid any ambiguities. Clinic also mention that they require an email from DIAC asking about the medicals (Iam wondering why. DIAC dont send mail for medicals, they will just change the status in evisa application to Required .. Right ?)

So kindly help me out in this situation.


----------



## AUSA

mimran said:


> Dear All
> 
> Iam facing strange situation , so thought to get advice from senior guys, specially ones who have front loaded medical.
> 
> Seeing the long medical finzliation times, I was thinking of front loading the medicals, but I think lot of ambiguities
> are involved here as I talked with Dubai London Clinic today.
> 
> Really appreciate if someone could help on the following issues
> 
> 1. I have got my Form26 and Form160 (on my evisa application) printed with My name, Passport number, TRN# and other information already populated. Now these forms have Design date 07/11 - Commonwealth Australia 2011. Clinic says that they would accept only current 2012 forms which are on their website. On Immi website medical forms Design are 11/12 - Commonwealth of Australia 2012.
> 
> 2.Now if for front loading, I want to go for Medicals, which form should I use the one which I downloaded from my evisa application with my name, trn, passport number printed or the one which is on their website which is the updated one, but then it does not have any of my information already printed on it.
> 
> 3. Furthermore the clinic is saying its better to wait further go from DIAC, as the clinic suggest only to use 2012 updated forms on immi website.
> 
> 
> Now Iam sure lot of people have done front loading of medical, so in that case based on above scenario, can you kindly suggest what should I do,
> 
> a. whether proceed with the form which is on evisa (with my name , trn printed and dated 2011)
> b. fill the current forms dated 2012 availble on immi website (but does not have my information already printed on it)
> c. to wait for DIAC or to ask them with updated medical forms ( I dont know whether this is possible becuase my SC are already on going)
> 
> Clinic strongly suggest to double check with DIAC before going to medicals to avoid any ambiguities. Clinic also mention that they require an email from DIAC asking about the medicals (Iam wondering why. DIAC dont send mail for medicals, they will just change the status in evisa application to Required .. Right ?)
> 
> So kindly help me out in this situation.


Hi Imran ; 
here's my reply 
you should wait for CO and once CO assigned, he will ask you for further documents and then you can discuss with him/her about form version issues. 
also once CO assigned , they send email for requested documents which you can take to Clinic if they needed. 
Furthermore going for medical before CO assigned is not really going to help you much because of the fact you are from HR country and visa process can take some time and meanwhile your meds will be finalized as well. 
In my case i did medical before CO assigned by same process as you mentioned above and there was no complain from Clinic and within 3 days they uploaded into the E-visa. 
you mentioned your SC already going ? this means you are assigned with CO. if yes then simply send one email to CO asking for updated medical forms and thy will help you. 
my recommendation don't print the updated forms on immi website for medical as these will not have your trn/pp no. and you can have problem later. 























<a href=http://download.cnet.com/Free-Youtube-Downloader-Pro/3000-2071_4-75329731.html >youtube downloader</a>


----------



## mimran

Hi AUSA

Thanks for your reply. My CO was assigned on May 2012. Actually issue is that the evisa forms Commonwealth Australia 2011 date. But you are right I will ask the CO to send the updated medical forms as I wanted to front load medicals. 

So can you confirm whether following are enough to take for medical exam

1. Evisa forms 26EH and 160EH , which have our name , trn etc printed.
2. Email from CO or I think generic mail from DIAC asking for medicals (did they ask you for the email?)
3. Original passport
4. 4 passport size phots




AUSA said:


> Hi Imran ;
> here's my reply
> you should wait for CO and once CO assigned, he will ask you for further documents and then you can discuss with him/her about form version issues.
> also once CO assigned , they send email for requested documents which you can take to Clinic if they needed.
> Furthermore going for medical before CO assigned is not really going to help you much because of the fact you are from HR country and visa process can take some time and meanwhile your meds will be finalized as well.
> In my case i did medical before CO assigned by same process as you mentioned above and there was no complain from Clinic and within 3 days they uploaded into the E-visa.
> you mentioned your SC already going ? this means you are assigned with CO. if yes then simply send one email to CO asking for updated medical forms and thy will help you.
> my recommendation don't print the updated forms on immi website for medical as these will not have your trn/pp no. and you can have problem later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=http://download.cnet.com/Free-Youtube-Downloader-Pro/3000-2071_4-75329731.html >youtube downloader</a>


----------



## AUSA

mimran said:


> Hi AUSA
> 
> Thanks for your reply. My CO was assigned on May 2012. Actually issue is that the evisa forms Commonwealth Australia 2011 date. But you are right I will ask the CO to send the updated medical forms as I wanted to front load medicals.
> 
> So can you confirm whether following are enough to take for medical exam
> 
> 1. Evisa forms 26EH and 160EH , which have our name , trn etc printed.
> 2. Email from CO or I think generic mail from DIAC asking for medicals (did they ask you for the email?)
> 3. Original passport
> 4. 4 passport size phots


1- YES - 
2- YES - They din't ask from me.. but you can take email to be on safe side 
3- YES -
4- YES -
























<a href=http://download.cnet.com/Free-Youtube-Downloader-Pro/3000-2071_4-75329731.html >youtube downloader</a>


----------



## lahori_Dude

Anyone from Pakistan applied for 190? Please message me. I applied for 190 on 30 Nov 2012 and CO was allocated on 7th December. Sent the required documents on 19th Jan and haven't heard anything since then. If anyone going through the same process, Kindly share your time line with me. Adil


----------



## hbarif

I have also applied for 190. Take a look at my time lines, i haven't heard any thing from my CO since the day she was allocated  Many of my Pakistani friends who have applied earlier then me used to tell me not to get too excited and now i am learning hard way that patience is name of the game 




lahori_Dude said:


> Anyone from Pakistan applied for 190? Please message me. I applied for 190 on 30 Nov 2012 and CO was allocated on 7th December. Sent the required documents on 19th Jan and haven't heard anything since then. If anyone going through the same process, Kindly share your time line with me. Adil


----------



## lahori_Dude

hbarif said:


> I have also applied for 190. Take a look at my time lines, i haven't heard any thing from my CO since the day she was allocated  Many of my Pakistani friends who have applied earlier then me used to tell me not to get too excited and now i am learning hard way that patience is name of the game


Thanx Hbarif, At least now I know that I am not sailing the boat alone  The process of getting state sponsorship to CO allocation was so quick that I thought that it might be a matter of days to get it decided ( especially after looking at timelines of some of other expats from India/Bangladesh on this forum) but I guess you are right, Patience is the name of Game in our case. Thanks for replying


----------



## samy25

GUys..

M really dejected right now.... got -VE assessment . they want me to come through RPL. even i emailed them first to know that how should i apply with following degrees and they replied me as group A . now they say come through RPL. 
i have Pakistani bachlors NON ICT = two ye ars
Pakistani Masters ICT subjects all = Two years

8 years straight exp of BA...

but they want me to come through RPL..

please help n guide what they need in RPL.


----------



## mimran

samy25 said:


> GUys..
> 
> M really dejected right now.... got -VE assessment . they want me to come through RPL. even i emailed them first to know that how should i apply with following degrees and they replied me as group A . now they say come through RPL.
> i have Pakistani bachlors NON ICT = two ye ars
> Pakistani Masters ICT subjects all = Two years
> 
> 8 years straight exp of BA...
> 
> but they want me to come through RPL..
> 
> please help n guide what they need in RPL.



Hello 

No need to worry. RPL is very easy. You just got to document everything well to present your case if you are going through RPL.

They need following major things
1. Key Areas Of Knowledge

In this document you have to provide a brief summary of how you have learn this area of knowledge and secondly you have to specify how you have used it in work situation.

For example, lets say Programming is an area, you need to mention in which courses you learnt programming like Introduction to Computers, Data Structures etc and how you used it academically in a project. Then secondly how have you used in your professional career. 

2. RPL project reports
You have to give detailed project briefings about 2 IT projects you have undergone in recent times. 

Format of both is available on their ACS website. Let me know if you need any further help


----------



## samy25

mimran said:


> Hello
> 
> No need to worry. RPL is very easy. You just got to document everything well to present your case if you are going through RPL.
> 
> They need following major things
> 1. Key Areas Of Knowledge
> 
> In this document you have to provide a brief summary of how you have learn this area of knowledge and secondly you have to specify how you have used it in work situation.
> 
> For example, lets say Programming is an area, you need to mention in which courses you learnt programming like Introduction to Computers, Data Structures etc and how you used it academically in a project. Then secondly how have you used in your professional career.
> 
> 2. RPL project reports
> You have to give detailed project briefings about 2 IT projects you have undergone in recent times.
> 
> Format of both is available on their ACS website. Let me know if you need any further help


Thanks Imran..i am on it since i got the email. but i am worried about one thing.
even if they give me positive after RPL. which way they gng to recognise my qualification as i need atleast 10 points against it. its a big question mark. please guide that y they not considering my 60 crd hours complete in IT?

i again read the RPL criteria..its for ppl who dont have IT education..i had it atleast two years.. should i email them??


----------



## mimran

samy25 said:


> Thanks Imran..i am on it since i got the email. but i am worried about one thing.
> even if they give me positive after RPL. which way they gng to recognise my qualification as i need atleast 10 points against it. its a big question mark. please guide that y they not considering my 60 crd hours complete in IT?


Getting ACS positive either in RPL or any other route is indication of getting 10 points. I think.....

But there is one more point which I saw in few posts. DIAC has the total authority to rule out the experience and qualification granted by ACS. DIAC have their own set of rules / checking and they might disagree with things mentioned in ACS letter such as experience mainly. 

Probably someone with same profile as yours can comment better.


----------



## samy25

mimran said:


> Getting ACS positive either in RPL or any other route is indication of getting 10 points. I think.....
> 
> But there is one more point which I saw in few posts. DIAC has the total authority to rule out the experience and qualification granted by ACS. DIAC have their own set of rules / checking and they might disagree with things mentioned in ACS letter such as experience mainly.
> 
> Probably someone with same profile as yours can comment better.


you are right that i wud be able to get 10 points of experience..but how to get ten points of education if they dragging me towards RPL , it means they dont recognise my education..please guide..


----------



## mimran

Nopes. If you are getting 10 points experience, you are getting 10 points education as well. Because they mention that you have degree equivalent to Australian education, however do search for other threads. Iam sure you will get +ve through RPL as you have got good experience. There are many non IT people working in IT making it through to RPL and then to visa. So probably a little search would do or to open a new thread, so people will reply fast.


----------



## lahori_Dude

Is there anyone from Pakistan who filed 190 visa after 01 July 2012 under skill select and got approved. Plz Share


----------



## fmasaud84

lahori_Dude said:


> Is there anyone from Pakistan who filed 190 visa after 01 July 2012 under skill select and got approved. Plz Share


Hi,

this guy lives in Dubai and he has got 190 grant 

Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: waqasulkarim


----------



## AUSA

lahori_Dude said:


> Is there anyone from Pakistan who filed 190 visa after 01 July 2012 under skill select and got approved. Plz Share


There are three guys in this forum who got 190 grants ... Few pagesback u can see the post


----------



## SMShoaib

lahori_Dude said:


> Is there anyone from Pakistan who filed 190 visa after 01 July 2012 under skill select and got approved. Plz Share


A few days back, I met two guys who received their 190 grant in 3-4 months after launching their application. This seems that there is no security clearance process for 190 applicants as oppose to 189, 175, 176.


----------



## TomeganawMulder

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> I think its different for different type of visas, 475 is quicker than others.



Yes I agree that it depends on the type of visa. Actually 475 is much quicker because it takes less time to process all necessary steps. I am living here and doing immigrants business and recommending this to other immigrants.


----------



## xubeynalym

I find it bit difficult to accept this because in my view, whoever is getting a Permanent visa, regardless of visa subtype, will have to undergo the Security Clearance. Hence, based on this, I also say that SC is quicker in all temporary visas.


----------



## Schnitzer

I too agree with this view.

Security checks is due to the reason that we come from a HR country. A different visa type does NOT change the fact. Permanent visa application need security checks to be done no matter what. 

But at the same time its perplexing to hear that some people are being granted permanent visas in 3 months!

Has anyone heard about quick visa grants to 175/885 applicants?


----------



## samper

SMShoaib said:


> A few days back, I met two guys who received their 190 grant in 3-4 months after launching their application. This seems that there is no security clearance process for 190 applicants as oppose to 189, 175, 176.


AOA

Have you submit ur form 80 ?

Regards
Samper


----------



## mimran

Schnitzer said:


> I too agree with this view.
> 
> Security checks is due to the reason that we come from a HR country. A different visa type does NOT change the fact. Permanent visa application need security checks to be done no matter what.
> 
> But at the same time its perplexing to hear that some people are being granted permanent visas in 3 months!
> 
> Has anyone heard about quick visa grants to 175/885 applicants?


Matchless -175visa and Sherry9oct - 176 visa got their visas in 30 days and 3months respectively. Probably they both were female applicants


----------



## SMShoaib

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> Have you submit ur form 80 ?
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Yes,
First I submitted an online form (Security Referral Application Form) when I launched my 175 application on Feb'12. The information asked in that form was similar to Form 80.
Then, when CO assigned to me, he formally asked for from 80 for me and my spouse which I submitted in Aug'12

If they started SC based on my first form i.e. SRAF then in Feb'13 it will be one year. If they started based on Form 80 submitted in August then it is merely 5 months now.


----------



## samper

SMShoaib said:


> Yes,
> First I submitted an online form (Security Referral Application Form) when I launched my 175 application on Feb'12. The information asked in that form was similar to Form 80.
> Then, when CO assigned to me, he formally asked for from 80 for me and my spouse which I submitted in Aug'12
> 
> If they started SC based on my first form i.e. SRAF then in Feb'13 it will be one year. If they started based on Form 80 submitted in August then it is merely 5 months now.


have u call them regarding your status and you have 175 old visa code and you can access ur application status on-line

Regards


----------



## Schnitzer

mimran said:


> Matchless -175visa and Sherry9oct - 176 visa got their visas in 30 days and 3months respectively. Probably they both were female applicants


Gender discrimination! Where is the equality for women/men now?


----------



## SMShoaib

samper said:


> have u call them regarding your status and you have 175 old visa code and you can access ur application status on-line
> 
> Regards


At the moment, the 175/176 applicants whose COs assigned in Nov/Dec 2011 are receiving Medical/PCC call. So there is still as long que before me 
When I inquired from CO, his reply was standard about SC which mentioned that it will take several months so I am just sitting and watching


----------



## raheel24

Hi everyone,

Can any one of you share that how much time does 457 visa takes. I am starting the process for 457 VISA. Additionally what documents are required for a married couple


----------



## jawadasheikh

my co was assigned in feb 2012 and i applied for 176.i am also waiting for med and pcc calls.did u get ur call?


----------



## fabregas

SMShoaib said:


> At the moment, the 175/176 applicants whose COs assigned in Nov/Dec 2011 are receiving Medical/PCC call. So there is still as long que before me
> When I inquired from CO, his reply was standard about SC which mentioned that it will take several months so I am just sitting and watching


your SC starts as soon as you have been allotted a CO. I am also waiting for my SC to be completed. Its 9 months 25 days since I have been allotted a CO.


----------



## jawadasheikh

Dear i heard that for pakistanis sc takes around 1 year in case of 176 and 1.5 year in case of 175.


----------



## mimran

jawadasheikh said:


> Dear i heard that for pakistanis sc takes around 1 year in case of 176 and 1.5 year in case of 175.


SC is same for both 175 and 176. No difference. The only difference in 175 and 176 is the CO allocation in terms of processing. 175 gets CO after 4-6 months, whereas 176 gets CO within one month. After all both applications sc are treated equally


----------



## jawadasheikh

Yes imran you are right.but if u take 6 months plus one year its 1.5 year from date of visa application.dear any idea that how much more time will it take form my med and pcc? my co was assigned in feb 2012 and i applied for 176.i am also waiting for med and pcc calls.


----------



## mimran

jawadasheikh said:


> Yes imran you are right.but if u take 6 months plus one year its 1.5 year from date of visa application.dear any idea that how much more time will it take form my med and pcc? my co was assigned in feb 2012 and i applied for 176.i am also waiting for med and pcc calls.



Looking at the current trends , it seems that you will get med/pcc call in may 2013, but if you get lucky you might get it in feb2013


----------



## SMShoaib

raheel24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can any one of you share that how much time does 457 visa takes. I am starting the process for 457 VISA. Additionally what documents are required for a married couple


if the all paper work is ready by both parties i.e. applicant and his sponsor then it will at max take 6 weeks plus medical time.
One of my friends got his visa in 7 weeks after application (March/April 2012)


----------



## SMShoaib

jawadasheikh said:


> Yes imran you are right.but if u take 6 months plus one year its 1.5 year from date of visa application.dear any idea that how much more time will it take form my med and pcc? my co was assigned in feb 2012 and i applied for 176.i am also waiting for med and pcc calls.


At the moment, Nov/Dec 2011 CO applicants are receiving medical/PCC call. So you can estimate that ur Medical call is near by.
Best of luck


----------



## samper

Hi,

I want to know what is the IELTS band required for spouse visa. Me and my wife both are professionals and our CO demand my wife IELTS reports, according to my knowledge and as i have studied from immi website it is 4.5, waiting for replies

Regards
Samper


----------



## jawadasheikh

Dear Sample your spouse needs 4.5 on average.


----------



## Mani2k

samper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know what is the IELTS band required for spouse visa. Me and my wife both are professionals and our CO demand my wife IELTS reports, according to my knowledge and as i have studied from immi website it is 4.5, waiting for replies
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Every dependent applicant who are above 18 requires 4.5 in IELTS in each module...


----------



## mimran

samper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know what is the IELTS band required for spouse visa. Me and my wife both are professionals and our CO demand my wife IELTS reports, according to my knowledge and as i have studied from immi website it is 4.5, waiting for replies
> 
> Regards
> Samper


In your wife's final transcript or result details, there must be one line added "Medium of instruction is English".

If this line is present or if you can get a letter from university that your wife medium of instruction was English, then she dont have to give IELTS.


----------



## raheel24

SMShoaib said:


> if the all paper work is ready by both parties i.e. applicant and his sponsor then it will at max take 6 weeks plus medical time.
> One of my friends got his visa in 7 weeks after application (March/April 2012)


Thanks Shoaib
What documents are normally required for this visa type?


----------



## bukhari

SMShoaib said:


> At the moment, Nov/Dec 2011 CO applicants are receiving medical/PCC call. So you can estimate that ur Medical call is near by.
> Best of luck


i am a december applicant i havent gotten any call for pcc or meds yet.. :confused2:


----------



## zahidss

*Job Varification*

Hi,

i want to know that how Immigration department will verify the job (by call or by email) from the employer.

i worked JAN-09 To FEB-11 in one company in Karachi, i had dispute over there, and worried about that if immigration department call and verify about my job then may be they will give some wrong information to them, i have experience letter and appointment letter from them on letter head signed by director. 

now i am working in a company located in London from last almost 2 years, will they call to the last company for verification or they only call the current employer.

kindly help me from your experience so that i will take some measures before any initiative taken by the department.

Thanks

My status : Visa Applied : 29-12-12, Category (263111) Points : 60


----------



## mimran

Hi Zahid

DIAC may contact any of the previous company you have worked in. They might talk to HR, your high ups , managers about your job duties just to cross check. I hope your hr dept wont misguide diac about any thing.

Regards
Imran




zahidss said:


> Hi,
> 
> i want to know that how Immigration department will verify the job (by call or by email) from the employer.
> 
> i worked JAN-09 To FEB-11 in one company in Karachi, i had dispute over there, and worried about that if immigration department call and verify about my job then may be they will give some wrong information to them, i have experience letter and appointment letter from them on letter head signed by director.
> 
> now i am working in a company located in London from last almost 2 years, will they call to the last company for verification or they only call the current employer.
> 
> kindly help me from your experience so that i will take some measures before any initiative taken by the department.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> My status : Visa Applied : 29-12-12, Category (263111) Points : 60


----------



## lahori_Dude

SMShoaib said:


> A few days back, I met two guys who received their 190 grant in 3-4 months after launching their application. This seems that there is no security clearance process for 190 applicants as oppose to 189, 175, 176.



Dear SMShoaib, I really wish that happens in my case too. Would be one of best things ever happened to me.


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> i am a december applicant i havent gotten any call for pcc or meds yet.. :confused2:



Hi

OCt2011 CO assigned applicant Nosferatu got his med / pcc call last week. So I guess you must be getting the call soon


----------



## Schnitzer

raheel24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can any one of you share that how much time does 457 visa takes. I am starting the process for 457 VISA. Additionally what documents are required for a married couple


It took less than 3 weeks for my 457 to be processed. Most importantly, the process has to be started by the sponsor. The last step is for you.

Documents for a married couple include marriage certificate, medical checks, birth certificate, and ielts. Not to forget, this would also include all your educational, work-related documentation (experience and reference letters)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hi Guys,

I have a question regarding security check, In case my 175 application is pending a security check,should I receive a notification from the CO about that, or should it be reflected in my online status. As per the last inquiry with my CO, he never mentioned anything related to security check 

Thanks
Al


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding security check, In case my 175 application is pending a security check,should I receive a notification from the CO about that, or should it be reflected in my online status. As per the last inquiry with my CO, he never mentioned anything related to security check
> 
> Thanks
> Al


Its normal that COs sometimes do not bother to update applicant about the start of Security Check. You may drop an e-mail to CO and ask him about status of your application. Do not expect a quick response from them. Their response may take a month or even more


----------



## SMShoaib

zahidss said:


> Hi,
> 
> i want to know that how Immigration department will verify the job (by call or by email) from the employer.
> 
> i worked JAN-09 To FEB-11 in one company in Karachi, i had dispute over there, and worried about that if immigration department call and verify about my job then may be they will give some wrong information to them, i have experience letter and appointment letter from them on letter head signed by director.
> 
> now i am working in a company located in London from last almost 2 years, will they call to the last company for verification or they only call the current employer.
> 
> kindly help me from your experience so that i will take some measures before any initiative taken by the department.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> My status : Visa Applied : 29-12-12, Category (263111) Points : 60


Dear, would you please mention which visa category you applied.
Normally, DIAC (Local Office, in your case Australian Embassy in UK) may contact the employer. In some cases they even do not contact the employer but for those cases in which they contact the employer, they normally contact your present employer. 
Since your current job is about 2 years old therefore it is highly unlikely that DIAC contact your previous employer.


----------



## SMShoaib

bukhari said:


> i am a december applicant i havent gotten any call for pcc or meds yet.. :confused2:


As per the current trend, you may get the MED/PCC call in a month or two.
Best of luck


----------



## mimran

A Nov2011 applicant got visa today

Visa Granted !!!


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*189*

Hello Everyone,

I got an invitation for 189 on 7th of Jan on 60 points and I have already lodged my visa, medical is also done and uploaded. How long are they taking to process this visa subclass? I have already lived in Australia for a year and a half on recognised graduate visa 476 and came back in Nov, 2012. Will they again take time to do my security checks? 

Regards,
Mohsin Jawed


----------



## Schnitzer

mimran said:


> A Nov2011 applicant got visa today
> 
> Visa Granted !!!


That seems quicker than usual because some earlier applicants are still awaiting grant.


----------



## SMShoaib

mohsin_jawed said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got an invitation for 189 on 7th of Jan on 60 points and I have already lodged my visa, medical is also done and uploaded. How long are they taking to process this visa subclass? I have already lived in Australia for a year and a half on recognized graduate visa 476 and came back in Nov, 2012. Will they again take time to do my security checks?
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin Jawed


Unfortunately Yes. It is highly unlikely that they skip the security check.
Another option for you is to go for 190. There are cases who got their 190 grants within 3 months after launching their application.


----------



## afzal067

Can anyone plz tell me what is the fee you have to pay while lodging your application after invitation? (Visa 189)


----------



## Schnitzer

mohsin_jawed said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got an invitation for 189 on 7th of Jan on 60 points and I have already lodged my visa, medical is also done and uploaded. How long are they taking to process this visa subclass? I have already lived in Australia for a year and a half on recognised graduate visa 476 and came back in Nov, 2012. Will they again take time to do my security checks?
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin Jawed


I would agree with SMShoaib on this. To corroborate, I can vouch for it using my own example.

I've lived here for over 2 years, on student and business sponsored visas (which is rare for Pakistanis), still my security check is taking normal time.

Hope it gives you an idea, but you never know, exceptions are always there.


----------



## bukhari

afzal067 said:


> Can anyone plz tell me what is the fee you have to pay while lodging your application after invitation? (Visa 189)



AUD3060 for 189 Visa Type.
Link to check out on official site for Visa Fee


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*489*



Schnitzer said:


> I would agree with SMShoaib on this. To corroborate, I can vouch for it using my own example.
> 
> I've lived here for over 2 years, on student and business sponsored visas (which is rare for Pakistanis), still my security check is taking normal time.
> 
> Hope it gives you an idea, but you never know, exceptions are always there.


Thank you guys, I will keep you updated.

One more question, can a new PR holder sponsor his/her relative right away on 489 by going to any designated area? My brother already has 55 points.

Regards,
Mohsin Jawed


----------



## samper

mohsin_jawed said:


> Thank you guys, I will keep you updated.
> 
> One more question, can a new PR holder sponsor his/her relative right away on 489 by going to any designated area? My brother already has 55 points.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin Jawed


aoa

this is just for information not for any teasing and enquiry 

Who ask you to get medical and PCC, I have sent form 80 on demand of CO and he was saying that there is no need for medical and pcc at the moment and DIAC will demand these docs later, if this is the case then why you have get these two docs while u don't have CO at yet

Regards
Samper


----------



## SMShoaib

mohsin_jawed said:


> Thank you guys, I will keep you updated.
> 
> One more question, can a new PR holder sponsor his/her relative right away on 489 by going to any designated area? My brother already has 55 points.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin Jawed



May be yes, not sure.

But I recommend, if possible, go for State sponsorship instead of Family Sponsorship. There were 4200 seats available for FS during July 12 - June 13. The current situation is all the seats have already occupied (about end Nov. 2012) and there is no seat available till 30 June, 2013. When ever the new policy come, DIAC will consider first come first get bases and at that time there will already be a lot application before your brothers.


----------



## mohsin_jawed

samper said:


> aoa
> 
> this is just for information not for any teasing and enquiry
> 
> Who ask you to get medical and PCC, I have sent form 80 on demand of CO and he was saying that there is no need for medical and pcc at the moment and DIAC will demand these docs later, if this is the case then why you have get these two docs while u don't have CO at yet
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Wallaikum Salaam,

Well, I did the same last time when I applied for visa subclass 476 and got the visa right away and CO did not ask for anything and through my experience, I believe it expedites the process. The moment I lodged my visa, I got the TRN and I went ahead and got my medical done and I arragned all the PCCs beforehand. I had all the documents, hence I uploaded. 

In the past, when people applied for 175, it took more than a year to be processed and PCC and medical are valid for one year only if I am not mistaken. I have applied for 189 and I believe, it will definitely not take more than a year. I hope I have answered your question.

Regards,
Mohsin Jawed


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*489*



SMShoaib said:


> May be yes, not sure.
> 
> But I recommend, if possible, go for State sponsorship instead of Family Sponsorship. There were 4200 seats available for FS during July 12 - June 13. The current situation is all the seats have already occupied (about end Nov. 2012) and there is no seat available till 30 June, 2013. When ever the new policy come, DIAC will consider first come first get bases and at that time there will already be a lot application before your brothers.


Really appreciate your suggestion but the thing is, he is recognised as Engineering Technologist and his ANZSCO code is not on NSW occupation list and other states have other requirements which he is not able to fulfill at the moment. So for now, he is only left with 489.

Could you please share any link or source which says all the seats have already been occupied? 

Regards,
Mohsin Jawed


----------



## samper

mohsin_jawed said:


> Wallaikum Salaam,
> 
> Well, I did the same last time when I applied for visa subclass 476 and got the visa right away and CO did not ask for anything and through my experience, I believe it expedites the process. The moment I lodged my visa, I got the TRN and I went ahead and got my medical done and I arragned all the PCCs beforehand. I had all the documents, hence I uploaded.
> 
> In the past, when people applied for 175, it took more than a year to be processed and PCC and medical are valid for one year only if I am not mistaken. I have applied for 189 and I believe, it will definitely not take more than a year. I hope I have answered your question.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin Jawed


Thanks for reply, from which and from where you get ur medical and according to my knowledge PCC is valid for 6 months as have apply this twice for my brother he is in Australia and get PR, 

Following are CO wording for your information 

** PLEASE NOTE that you should not yet undergo medical examinations, or apply for
police clearance certificates. Please await a request for those requirements before doing so.

keep in touch
Regards
Samper


----------



## SMShoaib

mohsin_jawed said:


> Really appreciate your suggestion but the thing is, he is recognised as Engineering Technologist and his ANZSCO code is not on NSW occupation list and other states have other requirements which he is not able to fulfill at the moment. So for now, he is only left with 489.
> 
> Could you please share any link or source which says all the seats have already been occupied?
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin Jawed


There is no official link that i know but i am in touch with other forum and there were atleast three guy FS (2011 applicants who got COs in late 2011 and their security checks have completed or about to complete. When they inquired about their visa status, their CO responded the same thing that i mentioned. Now, those guyz are waiting for new 2013-14 policy.
Quite irritating


----------



## SMShoaib

mohsin_jawed said:


> Wallaikum Salaam,
> 
> Well, I did the same last time when I applied for visa subclass 476 and got the visa right away and CO did not ask for anything and through my experience, I believe it expedites the process. The moment I lodged my visa, I got the TRN and I went ahead and got my medical done and I arragned all the PCCs beforehand. I had all the documents, hence I uploaded.
> 
> In the past, when people applied for 175, it took more than a year to be processed and PCC and medical are valid for one year only if I am not mistaken. I have applied for 189 and I believe, it will definitely not take more than a year. I hope I have answered your question.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin Jawed


There is a major difference between 476 and 175/176/189/190. 476 is a temporary visa where as others are permanent. There is no Security Clearance process in 476, whereas, 175/176/189 have to go through lengthy security. process. Though 190 is also a permanent visa but there are many people who got their grants in 3 months which leads to conclude that atleast 190 is now exempted from SC.
Best of luck for your speedy grant


----------



## SMShoaib

samper said:


> Thanks for reply, from which and from where you get ur medical and according to my knowledge PCC is valid for 6 months as have apply this twice for my brother he is in Australia and get PR,
> 
> Following are CO wording for your information
> 
> ** PLEASE NOTE that you should not yet undergo medical examinations, or apply for
> police clearance certificates. Please await a request for those requirements before doing so.
> 
> keep in touch
> Regards
> Samper


Yes, according to the statement written on the PCC, it is valid for six months BUT for DIAC, it is valid for one year. I strongly recommend not to do PCC/Med unless ur CO asks to do so


----------



## mohsin_jawed

samper said:


> Thanks for reply, from which and from where you get ur medical and according to my knowledge PCC is valid for 6 months as have apply this twice for my brother he is in Australia and get PR,
> 
> Following are CO wording for your information
> 
> ** PLEASE NOTE that you should not yet undergo medical examinations, or apply for
> police clearance certificates. Please await a request for those requirements before doing so.
> 
> keep in touch
> Regards
> Samper


I got my medical done from IOM Lahore. I needed PCC from Australia which is valid for 12 months. I recently came back to Pakistan from Australia and I did the same I did last time with just few changes in form 80. 

The picture will get more clear once CO is assigned.

I will definitely stay in touch. If you are interested, we can talk on the phone.

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## mohsin_jawed

SMShoaib said:


> There is no official link that i know but i am in touch with other forum and there were atleast three guy FS (2011 applicants who got COs in late 2011 and their security checks have completed or about to complete. When they inquired about their visa status, their CO responded the same thing that i mentioned. Now, those guyz are waiting for new 2013-14 policy.
> Quite irritating


Fair enough, I shall wait till June then. You might be right about your observations, looking forward for the CO to be assigned and who knows I might have rushed or might have made a mistake, guess in the worst case scenario, I will have to re-do some of the things.

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## mohsin_jawed

SMShoaib said:


> Yes, according to the statement written on the PCC, it is valid for six months BUT for DIAC, it is valid for one year. I strongly recommend not to do PCC/Med unless ur CO asks to do so


I have been following EOI submitted club forum and a lot of people did the same what I did and have already got their grant. No issues at all.


----------



## SMShoaib

mohsin_jawed said:


> I have been following EOI submitted club forum and a lot of people did the same what I did and have already got their grant. No issues at all.


Are you sure that they are male, Pakistani, 189 applicants?


----------



## mohsin_jawed

SMShoaib said:


> Are you sure that they are male, Pakistani, 189 applicants?


We are talking about getting medical done and uploading PCC right after the acknowledgement and I did that also based on my past experience. CO will most probably be assigned in few week`s time. We shall see what he says and I will update you.

Regards.


----------



## SMShoaib

mohsin_jawed said:


> Fair enough, I shall wait till June then. You might be right about your observations, looking forward for the CO to be assigned and who knows I might have rushed or might have made a mistake, guess in the worst case scenario, I will have to re-do some of the things.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin


If your brother can, apply for the FS sponsored migration at earliest because though the current allocated quota (4200) is full but there is a possibility that it will increase in the mid-term policy. It has been observed that 2011-2012 planned level was 4100 and they granted 11800 visas.
This may happen this year too


----------



## Aladdin.lb

SMShoaib said:


> Its normal that COs sometimes do not bother to update applicant about the start of Security Check. You may drop an e-mail to CO and ask him about status of your application. Do not expect a quick response from them. Their response may take a month or even more


I have already did,the CO replied that it is pending routine checking, he didnt mention anything about security check. Not sure whether that confirms no security check is required for my case.

Thanks
Al


----------



## raheel24

Schnitzer said:


> It took less than 3 weeks for my 457 to be processed. Most importantly, the process has to be started by the sponsor. The last step is for you.
> 
> Documents for a married couple include marriage certificate, medical checks, birth certificate, and ielts. Not to forget, this would also include all your educational, work-related documentation (experience and reference letters)
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks a lot bro one more question I have done IELTS in academic domain (7 bands). Do you think I need to attempt it again in general.


----------



## Naveed539

Hello People,

1. I am Naveed from Islamabad...I want to ask that is there anyone who has applied for visa application under skill select i.e Skilled Independent (189) rather than under the old system through Skilled Independent (175) from Pakistan...?


----------



## Naveed539

Hi Mohsin,
I am Syed Naveed Abid from Islamabad...I have just got the invitation from Skill Select with 65 points...I would be very pleased, if you could answer some of my queries personnelly as you have just been to the whole process yourself...
1. I want to ask that what kind of Documents relating to Points test be required to upload along with Visa Application...?

2. Should i go for PCC and Medical myself after applying the Visa Application or Should i wait for the Concerned Allocated CO to direct me to do the same...?

3. For payment of Application Charge, Can we use VISA/MASTER Debit Crad too...What thing you proceeded with in your case...?

4. Fourthly is there any relationship between High Points and Processing time...?

Looking forward to hear from you soon,

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## sunnyyy

Hi,

I hv recently joined this forum and observe tht u guys have been doing a great job in helping others.
I would appreciate if someone can provide some input on the mentioned queries.

My 189 Case/Visa application milestones are stated as under:

ACS RCVD 31 August 2012

IELTS 7
Points 65

EOI APP 01/09/2012
INVITE 01/10/2012
189 LODGED 07/10/2012

ACK 08/10/2012
DOCs Request 07/11/2012
DOCS Sent 19/11/2012
DOCS Ack. 04/12/2012

Meds/PCC ??


The last email that i received from CO regarding receipt of my documents (via email) was on 04/12/12, the message suggested me not to take any steps on PCC or medical as yet.
So, I have been waiting for further instructions/response from CO to go ahead with Medical & PCC.

I would appreciate if someone can provide some input on the mentioned queries:
(I am originally from Pakistan and working in UAE)

1- I had submitted required documents on 19th Nov 2012 for which I received acknowledgement on 4th Dec 2012.
However, the "Application Document Status" on the website has not yet updated from "required" to "received". This is also the case with overall "Application status", which has not been updated to "In Progress".
Do I need to worry about that or not? (as we are relying on email conversations more now, due to some issues with website lately)

2- I have observed while reading the threads here that few guys have taken the Meds/PCC before they were suggested by their CO.. I didnt go for my meds and PCC as the CO (in last email) suggested to wait till they further advise to take Meds/PCC. But since its been sometime waiting now, I am considering to perform the medical/pcc requirements. Kindly suggest?

3- What are the usual / observed processing times (From Visa pplication to Grant) For Pakistanis, 189 Invitation holders?



Thanks in advance,
Sunny


----------



## sunnyyy

*189 - Visa Processing Time for Pakistanis*

Hi Guys,

Thought of creating a separate thread for tracking 189 - Visa Processing Time for Pakistanis. Also to have some motivation from the cases granted Visa. 

Those who have applied for Visa and are awaiting processing, Kindly share your timelines and experiences.
Lets keep one another informed about pakistanis, where 189 Visa has been granted under new skill select after 1st July 2012.

Regards,
Sunny


My 189 Case/ stats:

IELTS 7
Points 65
EOI APP 01/09/2012
INVITE 01/10/2012
189 LODGED 07/10/2012
ACK 08/10/2012
DOCs Request 07/11/2012
DOCS Sent 19/11/2012
DOCS Ack. 04/12/2012
Meds/PCC ??


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Sunny,

I am happy to see that you started really some thing which is need of the era...Because one can hardly find posts regarding updates on VISA GRANTS of Skilled Independent (189) pertaining to Pakistani Candidates...I am a new Observer on this website too and I am expected to get my invitation tomarrow positively in the invitation round of 21st Jan, 2013...So i will also delibrately be looking for all the steps which are followed by invitations.

Lets hope to see some more posts in the coming time,


----------



## lahori_Dude

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hv recently joined this forum and observe tht u guys have been doing a great job in helping others.
> I would appreciate if someone can provide some input on the mentioned queries.
> 
> My 189 Case/Visa application milestones are stated as under:
> 
> ACS RCVD 31 August 2012
> 
> IELTS 7
> Points 65
> 
> EOI APP 01/09/2012
> INVITE 01/10/2012
> 189 LODGED 07/10/2012
> 
> ACK 08/10/2012
> DOCs Request 07/11/2012
> DOCS Sent 19/11/2012
> DOCS Ack. 04/12/2012
> 
> Meds/PCC ??
> 
> 
> The last email that i received from CO regarding receipt of my documents (via email) was on 04/12/12, the message suggested me not to take any steps on PCC or medical as yet.
> So, I have been waiting for further instructions/response from CO to go ahead with Medical & PCC.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can provide some input on the mentioned queries:
> (I am originally from Pakistan and working in UAE)
> 
> 1- I had submitted required documents on 19th Nov 2012 for which I received acknowledgement on 4th Dec 2012.
> However, the "Application Document Status" on the website has not yet updated from "required" to "received". This is also the case with overall "Application status", which has not been updated to "In Progress".
> Do I need to worry about that or not? (as we are relying on email conversations more now, due to some issues with website lately)
> 
> 2- I have observed while reading the threads here that few guys have taken the Meds/PCC before they were suggested by their CO.. I didnt go for my meds and PCC as the CO (in last email) suggested to wait till they further advise to take Meds/PCC. But since its been sometime waiting now, I am considering to perform the medical/pcc requirements. Kindly suggest?
> 
> 3- What are the usual / observed processing times (From Visa pplication to Grant) For Pakistanis, 189 Invitation holders?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Sunny


Dear Sunny, I am going through the same problem. I am from Lahore and applied from Pakistan for GSM 190 on 3rd December 2012 and got CO on 13th Dec 2012 and sent the required documents on 23rd December and all I have received since then is an acknowledgement with CO advising not to do any PCC or MEDS until further advise. I guess they do it because we are from a High Risk country and they wait for our security checks to get cleared before they proceed any further with our applications. 
Applicants from other countries however get their Skillselect visas approved usually within 90 days ( an observation I made from this forum). I don't know if they have a different criteria of security checks for Pakistani GSM Skillselect applicants but for the ones who applied under old policy it took forever for security checks to get through.
I would suggest for us ( skillselect 189/190 applicants) to stay in contact so we all know who is getting an answer in how much time and any other updates as well as this forum has very few new category applicants and most of the ones are who applied under the old policy.
Cheers
Adil


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Lahori Dude,

I have something to ask about, from you buddy...I am from Islamabad and i got invitation just an hour ago...I have some queries to ask about, I would be very pleased if you could answer them as you have gone through all these steps yourself...

1. If we get the scanned copies from original colored copies, then do we still need attestation or it is better to go for photocopy of these and then get these attested and then get it scan...?

2. If so, then is attestation from Notary Public/ Government officer being acceptable to them or i will have to go for some other institution in this regard...?

3. Can i upload the same work reference which i sent for my Skill Assesment as far as it is not making any difference towards points test...?

4. If we start applying Visa tab on our Skillselect Home page then are there any options, through which we can save the typed data and logout Or we have to fill everything once in VISA APPLICATION ...?

Looking forward to hearing from you soon,

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## bhura

Hi Sunny,

thanks for starting this thread, we can keep each other updated on this forum.

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## samper

sunnyyy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought of creating a separate thread for tracking 189 - Visa Processing Time for Pakistanis. Also to have some motivation from the cases granted Visa.
> 
> Those who have applied for Visa and are awaiting processing, Kindly share your timelines and experiences.
> Lets keep one another informed about pakistanis, where 189 Visa has been granted under new skill select after 1st July 2012.
> 
> Regards,
> Sunny
> 
> 
> My 189 Case/ stats:
> 
> IELTS 7
> Points 65
> EOI APP 01/09/2012
> INVITE 01/10/2012
> 189 LODGED 07/10/2012
> ACK 08/10/2012
> DOCs Request 07/11/2012
> DOCS Sent 19/11/2012
> DOCS Ack. 04/12/2012
> Meds/PCC ??


aoa

what was the way u use to send ur doc's to CO is it through registered mail like TCS or DHL etc or you have attateched ur docs in your electronic mail, waiting for reply 

Regards
Samper


----------



## Naveed539

Friends,

I have just got the invitation today for 189 visa with 65 points...I want to ask that should one go for PCC & Medical in advance after the launching of Visa Application or wait for the direction of CO in this regard...?
Please share your expertise upon this,

Regards,


----------



## samper

Naveed539 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have just got the invitation today for 189 visa with 65 points...I want to ask that should one go for PCC & Medical in advance after the launching of Visa Application or wait for the direction of CO in this regard...?
> Please share your expertise upon this,
> 
> Regards,


you should wait until ur CO will ask you for medical and pcc


----------



## opfian

I applied for 189 visa under SkillSelect and you can see my time line for current trend regarding Pakistanis cases

I will recommend you not to go for PCC/Meds until explicitly asked by CO.


----------



## opfian

@sunny I feel like your case is xerox copy of mine 

you can view my time line .. I have uploaded all docs including Form80 on 26th Nov and since that time I haven't heard any thing from other side. 

Dont go for PK/UAE PCCs until explicitly asked by CO. FYI, UAE PCC is valid for three months only and there is a good chance that it will be wasted as most of the Pakistani applicants are being sent for security check.


----------



## samper

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear Sunny, I am going through the same problem. I am from Lahore and applied from Pakistan for GSM 190 on 3rd December 2012 and got CO on 13th Dec 2012 and sent the required documents on 23rd December and all I have received since then is an acknowledgement with CO advising not to do any PCC or MEDS until further advise. I guess they do it because we are from a High Risk country and they wait for our security checks to get cleared before they proceed any further with our applications.
> Applicants from other countries however get their Skillselect visas approved usually within 90 days ( an observation I made from this forum). I don't know if they have a different criteria of security checks for Pakistani GSM Skillselect applicants but for the ones who applied under old policy it took forever for security checks to get through.
> I would suggest for us ( skillselect 189/190 applicants) to stay in contact so we all know who is getting an answer in how much time and any other updates as well as this forum has very few new category applicants and most of the ones are who applied under the old policy.
> Cheers
> Adil


aoa

Have u got CO mail when u was sent ur docs or u got document received system acknowledgement ? waiting for ur reply.

Regards
Samper


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> I have already did,the CO replied that it is pending routine checking, he didnt mention anything about security check. Not sure whether that confirms no security check is required for my case.
> 
> Thanks
> Al


Different CO us different words: Security Checks, Routine Checks or External Checks
but their meanings are same 'Security Checks'


----------



## sunnyyy

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear Sunny, I am going through the same problem. I am from Lahore and applied from Pakistan for GSM 190 on 3rd December 2012 and got CO on 13th Dec 2012 and sent the required documents on 23rd December and all I have received since then is an acknowledgement with CO advising not to do any PCC or MEDS until further advise. I guess they do it because we are from a High Risk country and they wait for our security checks to get cleared before they proceed any further with our applications.
> Applicants from other countries however get their Skillselect visas approved usually within 90 days ( an observation I made from this forum). I don't know if they have a different criteria of security checks for Pakistani GSM Skillselect applicants but for the ones who applied under old policy it took forever for security checks to get through.
> I would suggest for us ( skillselect 189/190 applicants) to stay in contact so we all know who is getting an answer in how much time and any other updates as well as this forum has very few new category applicants and most of the ones are who applied under the old policy.
> Cheers
> Adil



Hi Adil,

Hope u are doing well. Thanks for sharing ur experience..

Yes, u r right we have similar scenario, this includes some other friends as well.
I have also observed that 189/190 applicants are being granted visa within 3-5 months, expect pakistanis. But we are not the only ones who are under HR list, thats bit confusing.
It would definately be helpful for people like us to stay in regular contact. We have created a separate thread '189 - Visa Processing Time for Pakistanis' for the purpose.

regards,
Sunny


----------



## SMShoaib

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hv recently joined this forum and observe tht u guys have been doing a great job in helping others.
> I would appreciate if someone can provide some input on the mentioned queries.
> 
> My 189 Case/Visa application milestones are stated as under:
> 
> ACS RCVD 31 August 2012
> 
> IELTS 7
> Points 65
> 
> EOI APP 01/09/2012
> INVITE 01/10/2012
> 189 LODGED 07/10/2012
> 
> ACK 08/10/2012
> DOCs Request 07/11/2012
> DOCS Sent 19/11/2012
> DOCS Ack. 04/12/2012
> 
> Meds/PCC ??
> 
> 
> The last email that i received from CO regarding receipt of my documents (via email) was on 04/12/12, the message suggested me not to take any steps on PCC or medical as yet.
> So, I have been waiting for further instructions/response from CO to go ahead with Medical & PCC.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can provide some input on the mentioned queries:
> (I am originally from Pakistan and working in UAE)
> 
> 1- I had submitted required documents on 19th Nov 2012 for which I received acknowledgement on 4th Dec 2012.
> However, the "Application Document Status" on the website has not yet updated from "required" to "received". This is also the case with overall "Application status", which has not been updated to "In Progress".
> Do I need to worry about that or not? (as we are relying on email conversations more now, due to some issues with website lately)
> 
> 2- I have observed while reading the threads here that few guys have taken the Meds/PCC before they were suggested by their CO.. I didnt go for my meds and PCC as the CO (in last email) suggested to wait till they further advise to take Meds/PCC. But since its been sometime waiting now, I am considering to perform the medical/pcc requirements. Kindly suggest?
> 
> 3- What are the usual / observed processing times (From Visa pplication to Grant) For Pakistanis, 189 Invitation holders?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Sunny


1. Some COs normally do not bother to update the status. Its normal, no need to worry about.

2. In the past, 175/176 (similar to 189/190) have to go through lengthy security checks. Normally male, Pakistani (and some other countries like Iran, Syria etc) applicants have to go through this process. This process normally takes 10-15 months after allocation of CO. After completion of Security Checks, CO ask for PCC/Medical. At the moment 175/176 applications who's CO assigned in Oct-Dec 2011 started receiving Med/PCC call.
Now, their is a debate taking place in different forum whether this security check process has been eliminated in 189/190 visa applicants or not? I personally know two 190, male, Pakistani applicants who received their grant with in 3 months after submitting their 190 application. But on the other hand their are many 189 cases who's CO have been assigned for the last 3/4 months and they have not received medical/pcc call.

3. There is almost no data available to give its response. If someone has, please share it.


----------



## samper

opfian said:


> I applied for 189 visa under SkillSelect and you can see my time line for current trend regarding Pakistanis cases
> 
> I will recommend you not to go for PCC/Meds until explicitly asked by CO.


Have you received any acknowledgement mail from your CO regarding you documents.

Regards
Samper


----------



## saeeds

I applied for 189 visa from Karachi and below is my time line :

ACS +ve 10th Aug 2012 IELTS : 7W,9R, 7S,8.5L l EOI App: 15th Aug 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :15th Sep 2012 Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 ACK: 4th Oct 2012 CO: 25th Oct 2012 Form 80 submitted: 6th Nov 2012 PCC : pending Medical : pending

Haven't heard from CO after 16th Nov 2012 that my case is under routine processing.

Regards,
Saeed


----------



## mimran

opfian said:


> @sunny I feel like your case is xerox copy of mine
> 
> you can view my time line .. I have uploaded all docs including Form80 on 26th Nov and since that time I haven't heard any thing from other side.
> 
> Dont go for PK/UAE PCCs until explicitly asked by CO. FYI, UAE PCC is valid for three months only and there is a good chance that it will be wasted as most of the Pakistani applicants are being sent for security check.


Hi 

Actually regardless of country, PCC issued from anywhere is valid to DIAC for 1 year. So even if UAE pcc is valid for 3 months and Pakistani PCC is valid for 6 months, for DIAC they both are valid for 1 year. 

This is stated on their website. Anyone can correct me if Iam wrong


----------



## sunnyyy

SMShoaib said:


> 1. Some COs normally do not bother to update the status. Its normal, no need to worry about.
> 
> 2. In the past, 175/176 (similar to 189/190) have to go through lengthy security checks. Normally male, Pakistani (and some other countries like Iran, Syria etc) applicants have to go through this process. This process normally takes 10-15 months after allocation of CO. After completion of Security Checks, CO ask for PCC/Medical. At the moment 175/176 applications who's CO assigned in Oct-Dec 2011 started receiving Med/PCC call.
> Now, their is a debate taking place in different forum whether this security check process has been eliminated in 189/190 visa applicants or not? I personally know two 190, male, Pakistani applicants who received their grant with in 3 months after submitting their 190 application. But on the other hand their are many 189 cases who's CO have been assigned for the last 3/4 months and they have not received medical/pcc call.
> 
> 3. There is almost no data available to give its response. If someone has, please share it.



Hi SMShoaib,

Thanks for the details bro.

regards,
Sunny


----------



## sunnyyy

mimran said:


> Hi
> 
> Actually regardless of country, PCC issues from anywhere is valid to DIAC for 1 year. So even if UAE pcc is valid for 3 months and Pakistani PCC is valid for 6 months, for DIAC they both are valid for 1 year.
> 
> This is stated on their website. Anyone can correct me if Iam wrong



Hi mimran,

I also think that the PCCs validity for DIC is 1 year regardless of the local validity.
Thanks for the update. 

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## sunnyyy

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Sunny,
> 
> I am happy to see that you started really some thing which is need of the era...Because one can hardly find posts regarding updates on VISA GRANTS of Skilled Independent (189) pertaining to Pakistani Candidates...I am a new Observer on this website too and I am expected to get my invitation tomarrow positively in the invitation round of 21st Jan, 2013...So i will also delibrately be looking for all the steps which are followed by invitations.
> 
> Lets hope to see some more posts in the coming time,



Hi Naveed,

All the best for ur case, hope u get ur invite soon!

regards,
Sunny


----------



## sunnyyy

samper said:


> aoa
> 
> what was the way u use to send ur doc's to CO is it through registered mail like TCS or DHL etc or you have attateched ur docs in your electronic mail, waiting for reply
> 
> Regards
> Samper



W'salaam,

I tried to attach via e-Visa attachments but it had multiple issues so i sent the docs to CO via email. (scans of attested copies).

regards.


----------



## samper

sunnyyy said:


> W'salaam,
> 
> I tried to attach via e-Visa attachments but it had multiple issues so i sent the docs to CO via email. (scans of attested copies).
> 
> regards.


have u received ur CO acknowledgement that he/she get required doc's like form 80 etc, waiting for ur reply.

Regards
Samper


----------



## mohsin_jawed

Waiting for CO.

I have taken a different route to go about this application. Will update you guys once CO is assigned.

Wishing you all good luck.

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## sunnyyy

opfian said:


> I applied for 189 visa under SkillSelect and you can see my time line for current trend regarding Pakistanis cases
> 
> I will recommend you not to go for PCC/Meds until explicitly asked by CO.



hi opfian,

hope u r doing well.
what made u go for Visa 189, as u had already applied for 190?

regards,
Sunny


----------



## sunnyyy

mohsin_jawed said:


> Waiting for CO.
> 
> I have taken a different route to go about this application. Will update you guys once CO is assigned.
> 
> Wishing you all good luck.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin


Shall await ur details. Thanks and all the best!

regards.


----------



## sunnyyy

samper said:


> have u received ur CO acknowledgement that he/she get required doc's like form 80 etc, waiting for ur reply.
> 
> Regards
> Samper



Hi samper,

Yes, i got the acknowledgment but after 2 followup emails / 2 weeks.

Regards.


----------



## AUSA

Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...  























<a href=http://download.cnet.com/Free-Youtube-Downloader-Pro/3000-2071_4-75329731.html >youtube downloader</a>


----------



## AUSA

Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...  
thanks everyone for a lot of help and support 
wish everyone good luck and speedy grants


----------



## SMShoaib

AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=http://download.cnet.com/Free-Youtube-Downloader-Pro/3000-2071_4-75329731.html >youtube downloader</a>




Congratulation AUSA. Best of luck for your future. lane:

This is indeed a great day. Started with good news and still going


----------



## sunnyyy

AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> 
> 
> <a href=http://download.cnet.com/Free-Youtube-Downloader-Pro/3000-2071_4-75329731.html >youtube downloader</a>



Superb NeWS bro!! excited abt ur Visa grant.
All the best with ur future endeavors 

Just share ur process summary with us too.

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## sunnyyy

Good news!
AUSA, one of our Paki brother got his 190 Visa Grant today!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-immigration-time-pakistanis-post1024354.html


----------



## AUSA

Thanks everyone for your wishes 

below is complete detail about my visa process and journey though skillselect 
1- + EA Mech Engineer Skill Assessment - April 2011 
I dint apply for the visa 175/176 due to some reasons 
2- EOI Submitted 3 July 2012 
3- SA SS applied 3 July 2012 
4- SS approved on 5 Aug 2012 
5- EOI Visa Invitation 18 Aug 2012 
6- Visa Applied 03.09.2012 but due to technical error it logded on 18.09 and i got acknowledged on 18.09.2012. 
7- CO assigned - 18.10.2012 
CO requested some documents for me and my wife which i had already uploaded but sent it by email to CO. Form 80 was part of that request docs checklist - 30.10.2012 
8- No email from CO till 15.11.2012 and on 15.10.2012 got email from CO that application is under routine processing. from this email i assumed that my application gone for Security checks and i made up my mind for a lengthy weight of atleast 1 year after reading a lot of discussion about SC on these forums 
9- on 15.12.2012 CO sent me email asking for Medical and PCC for all applicants. Since i already done medical and PCC for all of us i submitted documents very next days. the only thing pending from my side was my PCC from Saudi Arabia which i was not able to produce at that time... CO next days replied that he recieved all my docs and he look forward to finalize my application after recieving KSA PCC. i applied through one agent and finally got my PCC KSA and uploaded on last friday and today i got the grant. 
So practically i was suppose to get grant on 15.12.2012 if i din't have problem with my KSA PCC. 
This also means that Skill Select is very fast process as compared to previous system atleast as i seen on this forum. 
there was no job verification in my case


----------



## zakinaeem

Bro, you have brought a cheer to alot of grim faces back here in Pak I'm sure. Heartiest congrats! Best of luck for your move and stay in touch.


----------



## mimran

Congrats AUSA for your visa grant


----------



## sunnyyy

sunnyyy said:


> Good news!
> AUSA, one of our Paki brother got his 190 Visa Grant today!
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-immigration-time-pakistanis-post1024354.html



<Copied from another thread>

Post by AUSA

Thanks everyone for your wishes

below is complete detail about my visa process and journey though skillselect
1- + EA Mech Engineer Skill Assessment - April 2011
I dint apply for the visa 175/176 due to some reasons
2- EOI Submitted 3 July 2012
3- SA SS applied 3 July 2012
4- SS approved on 5 Aug 2012
5- EOI Visa Invitation 18 Aug 2012
6- Visa Applied 03.09.2012 but due to technical error it logded on 18.09 and i got acknowledged on 18.09.2012.
7- CO assigned - 18.10.2012
CO requested some documents for me and my wife which i had already uploaded but sent it by email to CO. Form 80 was part of that request docs checklist - 30.10.2012
8- No email from CO till 15.11.2012 and on 15.10.2012 got email from CO that application is under routine processing. from this email i assumed that my application gone for Security checks and i made up my mind for a lengthy weight of atleast 1 year after reading a lot of discussion about SC on these forums
9- on 15.12.2012 CO sent me email asking for Medical and PCC for all applicants. Since i already done medical and PCC for all of us i submitted documents very next days. the only thing pending from my side was my PCC from Saudi Arabia which i was not able to produce at that time... CO next days replied that he recieved all my docs and he look forward to finalize my application after recieving KSA PCC. i applied through one agent and finally got my PCC KSA and uploaded on last friday and today i got the grant.
So practically i was suppose to get grant on 15.12.2012 if i din't have problem with my KSA PCC.
This also means that Skill Select is very fast process as compared to previous system atleast as i seen on this forum.
there was no job verification in my case


__________________
Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant - 21.01.2013

<Copied from another thread>


----------



## ahs811

Hi 

I received skills assessment for system administrator 262113, I have 5 years of experience and got ielts 6.5, can i aply for state nominees or any where in AUS with 6.5 IELTS score ?


----------



## lahori_Dude

Good News Yaar, Congrats Bro and thanks for bringing good news to Pakistani Skillselect applicants.


----------



## lahori_Dude

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Lahori Dude,
> 
> I have something to ask about, from you buddy...I am from Islamabad and i got invitation just an hour ago...I have some queries to ask about, I would be very pleased if you could answer them as you have gone through all these steps yourself...
> 
> 1. If we get the scanned copies from original colored copies, then do we still need attestation or it is better to go for photocopy of these and then get these attested and then get it scan...?
> 
> 2. If so, then is attestation from Notary Public/ Government officer being acceptable to them or i will have to go for some other institution in this regard...?
> 
> 3. Can i upload the same work reference which i sent for my Skill Assesment as far as it is not making any difference towards points test...?
> 
> 
> 4. If we start applying Visa tab on our Skillselect Home page then are there any options, through which we can save the typed data and logout Or we have to fill everything once in VISA APPLICATION ...?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon,
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed


Answer 1: If you have originals scanned then there is no need of anything else. I scanned all the originals and they were accepted without any hesitation.

Answer 2 : I would say Notary Public, I had a couple of photocopy documents and I just went to local Kacheri and got them notarized for Rupees 20 per page. Co accepted them as well.

Answer 3 : Yup, No issues, As long as they have the name,Tel, and address of employer.

Answer 4: It's an easy on line form and YES you do have the option to save and the typed data and log out. I did it in 5 sittings. I would however suggest that when you finally finish filling the form out, Get a print out of every page and review old style visual just to avoid any mistakes. It is better to do it right the first time or else you will be sending emails to your CO for little corrections which might irate him/her.

Hope it all helps.


----------



## lahori_Dude

samper said:


> aoa
> 
> Have u got CO mail when u was sent ur docs or u got document received system acknowledgement ? waiting for ur reply.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Dear Samper,
I got the default system generated email acknowledgement. CO however later contacted me for a missing document and that is how I know he had received my earlier email. Good thing I didn't aggravate him for a confirmation ;-)


----------



## AUSA

ahs811 said:


> Hi
> 
> I received skills assessment for system administrator 262113, I have 5 years of experience and got ielts 6.5, can i aply for state nominees or any where in AUS with 6.5 IELTS score ?


Yes u can apply depends if ur occupation is in the skills lists of states ... Which state u interested in ?


----------



## Naveed539

Hello,

I have just started with my Online Visa application...Just have one question, that Can we edit the details on visa application on Skill select, Once we have written that and Pressed *Next* button...?


----------



## ahs811

AUSA said:


> Yes u can apply depends if ur occupation is in the skills lists of states ... Which state u interested in ?


Not any particular, but obviously where I can have more opportunities to work but can you suggest me what options I have ?


----------



## shafaqat309

My Pakistani ID card is expiring next month, can i travel to Pakistan with expired ID card?


----------



## Schnitzer

AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> thanks everyone for a lot of help and support
> wish everyone good luck and speedy grants


Congratulations Ausa. That was a speedy grant! Which state did you get sponsored by?


----------



## AUSA

Schnitzer said:


> Congratulations Ausa. That was a speedy grant! Which state did you get sponsored by?


Thanks .. South Australia


----------



## sunnyyy

Hi Naveed,

Its better to do ur homework before filling the eVisa Initial details, as these are basic ones and would be utilized to lodge ur application.

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## sunnyyy

shafaqat309 said:


> My Pakistani ID card is expiring next month, can i travel to Pakistan with expired ID card?



Your Travel document is ur valid Passport and not your ID Card. Hence, its not necessary. 
However, keeping in mind the irrelevant issues sometimes created by PK-Passport control, you may apply for new ID card while u r in Australia and keep the receipt with u.. just in case.


----------



## millinium_bug

shafaqat309 said:


> my pakistani id card is expiring next month, can i travel to pakistan with expired id card?


no


----------



## GulPak

AUSA said:


> Thanks .. South Australia


Congrats AUSA on your grant and good luck for the move. Do you have anyone in South australia(Friend/relative)?





Visa Applied: SASS on 26th OCT /CO 13th NOV/ MED 29th NOV / submitted 4th DEC/Mine received on 4th jan / waiting not sure MED finalized or reffered


----------



## SMShoaib

Naveed539 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just started with my Online Visa application...Just have one question, that Can we edit the details on visa application on Skill select, Once we have written that and Pressed *Next* button...?



Please correct ur signature:
Invited: 21-03-2013 or 21-01-2013?


----------



## AUSA

Thanks Gul .. no i don't have any relative/friend in SA.. Lets see Hope all worked out well InshaALLAH.. 






















<a href=http://download.cnet.com/Free-Youtube-Downloader-Pro/3000-2071_4-75329731.html >youtube downloader</a>


----------



## lahori_Dude

SMShoaib said:


> Following six applicants, from this forum, are still waiting for their grants:
> 
> 1. hbarif
> VIC Approval: 23 May 2012 | DIAC Application (190) Submitted: 14 Aug 2012 | Application Lodged: 14 Sep 2012 | CO Assigned: 10 Oct 2012
> 
> 2. Destination Journey
> ACS: 14th May 2012 | IELTS: 7 | Vis SS Approved: 27th June 2012 | Visa Application Filed 2nd Oct 2012 | CO: 2nd Nov 2012| Meds 15th Nov 2012 | Form 80 & PCC: 18th Nov 2012
> 
> 3. GulPak
> EOI Submitted: 14th july 2012 (190)
> SA SS Applied: 17th July 2012
> SS approval/Visa Invite: 16th Oct 2012
> Visa Applied: SASS on 26th OCT
> 
> 4. AUSA
> Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 , IELTS 7.0 12.05.2012 : EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 visa lodged 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant – waiting
> 
> 5. zakinaeem
> ACS +ve: 05-06-2012 | IELTS - S:8.5 W:7.0 R:8.0 L:7.5 | EOI: 14-07-2012 | 189 Invite/App: 15 Sep / 21 Sep 2012 | ACK: 28 Sep Meds: 23 Oct CO: 24 Oct External Checks: 08 Nov
> 
> 6. opfian
> EA Applied: 23-03-2012 | EA +ve: 02-08-12 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7.5 S7 O7.5 | EOI Submitted 189: 23-08-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Oct| Applied: 19 Oct | 189 Ack: 23 Oct| CO: 08 Nov
> 
> As far as your example of indian friends are concerned, they experienced delay because of CO Allocation date or Medical Backlog time NOT because of Security Checks.


Count me in the list too. I am GSM 190 Applicant.


----------



## sunnyyy

*180 / 190 Status*

Guys,

Lets have updated status of 189 / 190 Pakistani Visa applicants.
Kindly attach your status below and reply to thread.

Thanks,
Sunny


------------------------------------------------------------------
189 / 190 Visa Application Status update: 22/1/13
=====================================

1-AUSA
Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant - 21.01.2013 

2-lahori_Dude
ACS +ve: 25 Oct 12 | EOI Applied: 25 Oct 12 | 190 Invite/App: 03 Dec/05 Dec 12|CO: 13 Dec 12|PCC&Meds???|Grant???? 

3-sunnyyy
ACS: 31/8/12 | IELTS: 7.5 OA | EOI: 1/9/12 (189/65) | Invite: 1/10/12 | Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80/Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12 | PCC/Med: ??

-----------------------






lahori_Dude said:


> Count me in the list too. I am GSM 190 Applicant.
> 
> Originally Posted by SMShoaib View Post
> Following six applicants, from this forum, are still waiting for their grants:
> 
> 1. hbarif
> VIC Approval: 23 May 2012 | DIAC Application (190) Submitted: 14 Aug 2012 | Application Lodged: 14 Sep 2012 | CO Assigned: 10 Oct 2012
> 
> 2. Destination Journey
> ACS: 14th May 2012 | IELTS: 7 | Vis SS Approved: 27th June 2012 | Visa Application Filed 2nd Oct 2012 | CO: 2nd Nov 2012| Meds 15th Nov 2012 | Form 80 & PCC: 18th Nov 2012
> 
> 3. GulPak
> EOI Submitted: 14th july 2012 (190)
> SA SS Applied: 17th July 2012
> SS approval/Visa Invite: 16th Oct 2012
> Visa Applied: SASS on 26th OCT
> 
> 4. AUSA
> Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 , IELTS 7.0 12.05.2012 : EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 visa lodged 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant – waiting
> 
> 5. zakinaeem
> ACS +ve: 05-06-2012 | IELTS - S:8.5 W:7.0 R:8.0 L:7.5 | EOI: 14-07-2012 | 189 Invite/App: 15 Sep / 21 Sep 2012 | ACK: 28 Sep Meds: 23 Oct CO: 24 Oct External Checks: 08 Nov
> 
> 6. opfian
> EA Applied: 23-03-2012 | EA +ve: 02-08-12 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7.5 S7 O7.5 | EOI Submitted 189: 23-08-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Oct| Applied: 19 Oct | 189 Ack: 23 Oct| CO: 08 Nov
> 
> As far as your example of indian friends are concerned, they experienced delay because of CO Allocation date or Medical Backlog time NOT because of Security Checks.


----------



## alikoool

congrats AUSA on ur grant . 

i need help . 

i have applied through consultant and now i m not satisfied with their service. i wana remove consultant from my case . plz guide me .


----------



## AUSA

alikoool said:


> congrats AUSA on ur grant .
> 
> i need help .
> 
> i have applied through consultant and now i m not satisfied with their service. i wana remove consultant from my case . plz guide me .



Sure Ali 
First of all can you please update your signature and share your timeline when u applied what visa etc 
Did CO assigned to ur case ? 
If you are not satisfied with your agent , you can take TRN no and password from your agent and sign in to your E-visa to check status and upload documents.. 

Also you can use this form http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/956a.pdf 
to withdraw the authorized reciept ..


----------



## alikoool

Dear , 

below is my time line . 

ilets august 2011 , 7 in each 
wife's ilets in December 2011 , 7 in each ( unfortunately i could claim points for my wife as she is a doctor and AMC exam route is very lengthy , cost and hectic procedure .)
engineer AUS jan 2012 telecom engr
State Sponsor WS March 2012 
Applied 176 paper based on 25 may 2012 
CO assigned in june 2012 .
form 80 resubmitted in august 2012 . 
waiting till now ......


----------



## millinium_bug

Dear All,
It is my humble request to please update timeline for Pakistani Applicants 
Link for the document is as follow

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTc+Hc&hl=en_US#gid=0

By doing so it would be very convenient for everyone to observe trending .....


Thanks 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## paki_migrant

sunnyyy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Lets have updated status of 189 / 190 Pakistani Visa applicants.
> Kindly attach your status below and reply to thread.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunny
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 189 / 190 Visa Application Status update: 22/1/13
> =====================================
> 
> 1-AUSA
> Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant - 21.01.2013
> 
> 2-lahori_Dude
> ACS +ve: 25 Oct 12 | EOI Applied: 25 Oct 12 | 190 Invite/App: 03 Dec/05 Dec 12|CO: 13 Dec 12|PCC&Meds???|Grant????
> 
> 3-sunnyyy
> ACS: 31/8/12 | IELTS: 7.5 OA | EOI: 1/9/12 (189/65) | Invite: 1/10/12 | Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80/Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12 | PCC/Med: ??
> 
> -----------------------


1-AUSA
Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant - 21.01.2013 

2-lahori_Dude
ACS +ve: 25 Oct 12 | EOI Applied: 25 Oct 12 | 190 Invite/App: 03 Dec/05 Dec 12|CO: 13 Dec 12|PCC&Meds???|Grant???? 

3-sunnyyy
ACS: 31/8/12 | IELTS: 7.5 OA | EOI: 1/9/12 (189/65) | Invite: 1/10/12 | Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80/Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12 | PCC/Med: ??

4-paki_migrant
IELTS-Feb'12 | (263311) EA appl/appd-Mar/Jun'12 | EOI-5 Jul'12 | SA SS (190) appl/appd/ITA-8 Jul/3 Sep/3 Sep | Visa app-22 Sep | CO-13 Oct | Med-22 Oct/24 Oct | PCC-4 Nov


----------



## ammad1258

I am from Karachi and have used AINiT as consultants. I lodged my Visa application on 24th October, 2012 and Ack was received on 26th October, 2012 but so far have not heard anything from the CO as the consultant said that there is no news of the CO being assigned as he has received no email from CO.

My questions are:
How can I know if CO has been assigned or not?
Do people know about AINiT's record as consultants?
What should I do next to find out whether CO has been assigned or not and when will CO be assigned?

expecting a quick reply, as I am really depressed right now.


----------



## sunnyyy

ammad1258 said:


> I am from Karachi and have used AINiT as consultants. I lodged my Visa application on 24th October, 2012 and Ack was received on 26th October, 2012 but so far have not heard anything from the CO as the consultant said that there is no news of the CO being assigned as he has received no email from CO.
> 
> My questions are:
> How can I know if CO has been assigned or not?
> Do people know about AINiT's record as consultants?
> What should I do next to find out whether CO has been assigned or not and when will CO be assigned?
> 
> expecting a quick reply, as I am really depressed right now.




Hi Ammad,

I am from Karachi as well and have heard about Ainit.
As per my observations Ainit is a registered migration agent, please refer to link below:
https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARDetails.aspx?ud=4338&FolderID=394

CO allocation time is within 4-5 weeks of Visa application lodgment. 

Below mentioned information might be useful..

Post-Lodgement Enquiries:

You can check when your GSM application will be allocated to a case officer by reviewing the published allocation dates at:
Application Already Lodged - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration
Application Already Lodged - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration

Estimated Allocation dates:
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

If you have lodged a GSM visa application, but have not yet been contacted by a case officer, and would like more information use the GSM Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: 
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/at...plicants-waiting-co-gsm-post-selection-03.pdf

Try emailing: [email protected] 

Hope this helps, 

Regards
Sunny


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Friends,

After recieving invitation recently, I have just gone through 189 E-visa Application and found some observations which deliberately needs your attention please...I would like to discuss them individually one by one,.

1. I have two Degrees for my Nominated Occupation...One is MSC (Hons) (2 year) and other is BSc (Hons) (4 year)...I have got 5 years of employment experience but after my BSc (Honors)...Now i have mentioned MSc (Hons) as my highiest Degree Qualification in Educational history section of EVISA application...My Question is that Will DIAC consider my BSc (Honors) Degree as it is equivelent to the Australian Bachelor Degree which is requirement for my nominated occupation and would there fore grant me points for employment experience of 5 years as well OR it will consider MSc (Hons) Degree in which case, my employment experience would get reduced to less than 5 years...?

2. There is not enough space available for writing my *Full Designation* and also the *Employer name* and i have to cut it short...It is also the case with Job Duties section where there is a space of just 2 Job Duties *WHERE AS* i have 14 JD's...Will the CO go for uploaded detailed document in order to get full understanding or there is any way out in order to expand that space...Please comment...?

3. Can a Visa application without Visa Charges of 3060 AUD be submitted alone or it is a pre requisite condition for the application to be submitted...I mean will the submit button work out with out paying the said visa charge?

4. If i go for the scanning of original / coloured documents, then will i still need attestation Or Not...?

5. I have completed 17/17 steps in Evisa application But till then, I was not able to find any option of *uploading supporting documents*...?

Please share your expertise in this regard as all of you almost have been to this procedure and your assistance will make quiet easier to understand all the pending confusions...?

Looking forward for your comment,

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Friends,

After recieving invitation recently, I have just gone through 189 E-visa Application and found some observations which deliberately needs your attention please...I would like to discuss them individually one by one,.

1. I have two Degrees for my Nominated Occupation...One is MSC (Hons) (2 year) and other is BSc (Hons) (4 year)...I have got 5 years of employment experience but after my BSc (Honors)...Now i have mentioned MSc (Hons) as my highiest Degree Qualification in Educational history section of EVISA application...My Question is that Will DIAC consider my BSc (Honors) Degree as it is equivelent to the Australian Bachelor Degree which is requirement for my nominated occupation and would there fore grant me points for employment experience of 5 years as well OR it will consider MSc (Hons) Degree in which case, my employment experience would get reduced to less than 5 years...?

2. There is not enough space available for writing my Full Designation and also the Employer name and i have to cut it short...It is also the case with Job Duties section where there is a space of just 2 Job Duties WHERE AS i have 14 JD's...Will the CO go for uploaded detailed document in order to get full understanding or there is any way out in order to expand that space...Please comment...?

3. Can a Visa application without Visa Charges of 3060 AUD be submitted alone or it is a pre requisite condition for the application to be submitted...I mean will the submit button work out with out paying the said visa charge?

4. If i go for the scanning of original / coloured documents, then will i still need attestation Or Not...?

5. I have completed 17/17 steps in Evisa application But till then, I was not able to find any option of uploading supporting documents...?

Please share your expertise in this regard as all of you almost have been to this procedure and your assistance will make quiet easier to understand all the pending confusions...?

Looking forward for your comment,

Regards,


----------



## msvayani

3. No, you have to pay at the time of the application otherwise your application will NOT be submitted.

4. No. If you scan originals in colour, then no need to scan attested copies.

5. You will get an auto-email with the link to "Submit your documents" once your application is submitted.


----------



## xubeynalym

Naveed,



Naveed539 said:


> 1. I have two Degrees for my Nominated Occupation...One is MSC (Hons) (2 year) and other is BSc (Hons) (4 year)...I have got 5 years of employment experience but after my BSc (Honors)...Now i have mentioned MSc (Hons) as my highiest Degree Qualification in Educational history section of EVISA application...My Question is that Will DIAC consider my BSc (Honors) Degree as it is equivelent to the Australian Bachelor Degree which is requirement for my nominated occupation and would there fore grant me points for employment experience of 5 years as well OR it will consider MSc (Hons) Degree in which case, my employment experience would get reduced to less than 5 years...?


They'll start counting your work experience after your BSc (Hons). Do mention your MSc (Hons) as well as it is vital information.



Naveed539 said:


> 2. There is not enough space available for writing my *Full Designation* and also the *Employer name* and i have to cut it short...It is also the case with Job Duties section where there is a space of just 2 Job Duties *WHERE AS* i have 14 JD's...Will the CO go for uploaded detailed document in order to get full understanding or there is any way out in order to expand that space...Please comment...?


Write it brief wherever there is a not sufficient space. Make sure you write the most important and the core ones.



Naveed539 said:


> 3. Can a Visa application without Visa Charges of 3060 AUD be submitted alone or it is a pre requisite condition for the application to be submitted...I mean will the submit button work out with out paying the said visa charge?


Submission will only be considered if there is an appropriate payment done.



Naveed539 said:


> 4. If i go for the scanning of original / coloured documents, then will i still need attestation Or Not...?


Scanned documents doesn't require any attestation.



Naveed539 said:


> 5. I have completed 17/17 steps in Evisa application But till then, I was not able to find any option of *uploading supporting documents*...?


You'll find it after payment option.



Naveed539 said:


> Please share your expertise in this regard as all of you almost have been to this procedure and your assistance will make quiet easier to understand all the pending confusions...?


Be honest with everything. Make sure all your information is correct and synchronized.


----------



## samper

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> After recieving invitation recently, I have just gone through 189 E-visa Application and found some observations which deliberately needs your attention please...I would like to discuss them individually one by one,.
> 
> 1. I have two Degrees for my Nominated Occupation...One is MSC (Hons) (2 year) and other is BSc (Hons) (4 year)...I have got 5 years of employment experience but after my BSc (Honors)...Now i have mentioned MSc (Hons) as my highiest Degree Qualification in Educational history section of EVISA application...My Question is that Will DIAC consider my BSc (Honors) Degree as it is equivelent to the Australian Bachelor Degree which is requirement for my nominated occupation and would there fore grant me points for employment experience of 5 years as well OR it will consider MSc (Hons) Degree in which case, my employment experience would get reduced to less than 5 years...?
> 
> 2. There is not enough space available for writing my *Full Designation* and also the *Employer name* and i have to cut it short...It is also the case with Job Duties section where there is a space of just 2 Job Duties *WHERE AS* i have 14 JD's...Will the CO go for uploaded detailed document in order to get full understanding or there is any way out in order to expand that space...Please comment...?
> 
> 3. Can a Visa application without Visa Charges of 3060 AUD be submitted alone or it is a pre requisite condition for the application to be submitted...I mean will the submit button work out with out paying the said visa charge?
> 
> 4. If i go for the scanning of original / coloured documents, then will i still need attestation Or Not...?
> 
> 5. I have completed 17/17 steps in Evisa application But till then, I was not able to find any option of *uploading supporting documents*...?
> 
> Please share your expertise in this regard as all of you almost have been to this procedure and your assistance will make quiet easier to understand all the pending confusions...?
> 
> Looking forward for your comment,
> 
> Regards,


if ur ACS letter mention ur degree eq to AQF then you will get 15 points else 10

if you have space try to show complete information that you have

you can save your application in system and at end you have to pay 3060$ through credit card then your application will lodge with DIAC 

attestation is required only for photo copy read instruction from Immi for this

submit ur application once you will lodge after some time u will able to upload ur docs from your account

dear other members if i am wrong please correct me 

Regards
Samper


----------



## Pak_Aussie

AOA. Good to see a thread exclusive to 189 processing for Pakistanis. Below are my timelines.


----------



## zakinaeem

paki_migrant said:


> 1-AUSA
> Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant - 21.01.2013
> 
> 2-lahori_Dude
> ACS +ve: 25 Oct 12 | EOI Applied: 25 Oct 12 | 190 Invite/App: 03 Dec/05 Dec 12|CO: 13 Dec 12|PCC&Meds???|Grant????
> 
> 3-sunnyyy
> ACS: 31/8/12 | IELTS: 7.5 OA | EOI: 1/9/12 (189/65) | Invite: 1/10/12 | Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80/Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12 | PCC/Med: ??
> 
> 4-paki_migrant
> IELTS-Feb'12 | (263311) EA appl/appd-Mar/Jun'12 | EOI-5 Jul'12 | SA SS (190) appl/appd/ITA-8 Jul/3 Sep/3 Sep | Visa app-22 Sep | CO-13 Oct | Med-22 Oct/24 Oct | PCC-4 Nov


1-AUSA
Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant - 21.01.2013 

2-lahori_Dude
ACS +ve: 25 Oct 12 | EOI Applied: 25 Oct 12 | 190 Invite/App: 03 Dec/05 Dec 12|CO: 13 Dec 12|PCC&Meds???|Grant???? 

3-sunnyyy
ACS: 31/8/12 | IELTS: 7.5 OA | EOI: 1/9/12 (189/65) | Invite: 1/10/12 | Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80/Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12 | PCC/Med: ??

4-paki_migrant
IELTS-Feb'12 | (263311) EA appl/appd-Mar/Jun'12 | EOI-5 Jul'12 | SA SS (190) appl/appd/ITA-8 Jul/3 Sep/3 Sep | Visa app-22 Sep | CO-13 Oct | Med-22 Oct/24 Oct | PCC-4 Nov

5-zakinaeem
ACS +ve: 05-06-2012 | IELTS - S:8.5 W:7.0 R:8.0 L:7.5 | EOI: 14-07-2012 | 189 Invite/App: 15 Sep / 21 Sep 2012 | ACK: 28 Sep Meds: 23 Oct (Not finalized) CO: 24 Oct External Checks: 08 Nov


----------



## Naveed539

Please share that what kinds of documents will be needed to submit after submission of my evisa application...?

i could only find one document checklist but over there it is not mentioned that which document is required at which very stage...?


----------



## Naveed539

Thanx everybody and especially Xubeynalym...

I have really got much clarity now...

it really helped.


----------



## opfian

samper said:


> Have you received any acknowledgement mail from your CO regarding you documents.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


ya ... he askedmfor form 80... plz refer to my timeline in signature


----------



## opfian

sunnyyy said:


> hi opfian,
> 
> hope u r doing well.
> what made u go for Visa 189, as u had already applied for 190?
> 
> regards,
> Sunny


i had bright chances to get 189with 65 points so i gave it a try. 189 offers you more independence while choosing place to dwell


----------



## AUSA

Naveed539 said:


> Please share that what kinds of documents will be needed to submit after submission of my evisa application...?
> 
> i could only find one document checklist but over there it is not mentioned that which document is required at which very stage...?


as per my recent experience i have created a document which will help you and others to understand what documents are required. 
1-AGE " Birth Certificate 
2- Language - IELTS TRF 
3 QUALIFICATION - all Degrees from secondary school , Academic transcript 
4- Skill Assessment - Skill Assessment from Assessing authority related to your occupation 
5- WOrk experience - this is tricky part so i will elaborate it in more detail 
As per DIAC checklist work expereince certificate is mention but that is not enough as the more documents you provide to prove your experience the more chances you have to get your application approved quickly. 
Work experience , reference letter , Employment letter , you can call it any name but the real this your letter should contain your full name , your designation , your main duties , showing that you worked full time 40 to 48 hours per week , your salary , work timings , period of employment etc this letter can be signed by either your immediate supervisor/boss or your HR Department , Director etc depends on your company rules and policies. Again this letter is not enough you need to provide other evidence to support your work experience - other evidence include payslips , bank statements , tax return documents , joining/offer letter , Employment contract if any , relieving letter etc ... If you have some promotional letters etc that will also be a added advantage. payslips if you dont have for full period you can provide for few month atleast latest employment.. remember most important the reference letter whoever will sign should have his designation , name , contact details etc and should be on company letter head .. better if it will be stamped also ... 
6 - PCC - for eveyr country where you lived more than 1 year cumulatively you have to provide Police Clearance for that country. 
7 - Medical - you have to undergo for a medical test - Chest x ray , Blood test , blood pressure , urine test etc -- Medical can only be done with approve medical pannel from DIAC ... 

YOU CAN PROVIDE COLORED SCAN COPIES - no need of any attestations 

i tried to cover as much as i can and i really appreciate if others also spend some time and add their points


----------



## opfian

AUSA said:


> Thanks everyone for your wishes
> 
> below is complete detail about my visa process and journey though skillselect
> 1- + EA Mech Engineer Skill Assessment - April 2011
> I dint apply for the visa 175/176 due to some reasons
> 2- EOI Submitted 3 July 2012
> 3- SA SS applied 3 July 2012
> 4- SS approved on 5 Aug 2012
> 5- EOI Visa Invitation 18 Aug 2012
> 6- Visa Applied 03.09.2012 but due to technical error it logded on 18.09 and i got acknowledged on 18.09.2012.
> 7- CO assigned - 18.10.2012
> CO requested some documents for me and my wife which i had already uploaded but sent it by email to CO. Form 80 was part of that request docs checklist - 30.10.2012
> 8- No email from CO till 15.11.2012 and on 15.10.2012 got email from CO that application is under routine processing. from this email i assumed that my application gone for Security checks and i made up my mind for a lengthy weight of atleast 1 year after reading a lot of discussion about SC on these forums
> 9- on 15.12.2012 CO sent me email asking for Medical and PCC for all applicants. Since i already done medical and PCC for all of us i submitted documents very next days. the only thing pending from my side was my PCC from Saudi Arabia which i was not able to produce at that time... CO next days replied that he recieved all my docs and he look forward to finalize my application after recieving KSA PCC. i applied through one agent and finally got my PCC KSA and uploaded on last friday and today i got the grant.
> So practically i was suppose to get grant on 15.12.2012 if i din't have problem with my KSA PCC.
> This also means that Skill Select is very fast process as compared to previous system atleast as i seen on this forum.
> there was no job verification in my case


congrats ... wt was ur visa type


----------



## Naveed539

Thanx AUSA...

It really helped alot...

Can a Master / Visa Debit card be used to pay application charge or Its confined to Credit cards only...?


----------



## samper

opfian said:


> congrats ... wt was ur visa type


His Visa was 190


----------



## djmalik

*Priority of Visa 176*

Hi guys,

Can anybody please clarify what is the actual priority of visa 176 (state sponsored)?

As per gsm-priority5-processing it seems like it has been changed to priority 5

I am confused of the below statement
*Allocation of Priority Group 5 applications commenced in September 2012 for subclasses 175, 176, 475 and 496.*

If CO was assigned before Sep, 2012 will those cases be affected as well?

Whereas in Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
- *Priority 3 *- applications in this priority for other General Skilled Migration (GSM) subclasses (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications).
- *Priority 5* - applications for a State or Territory Sponsored visa (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications) where a state or territory approved nomination has either not been provided or has not been accepted by the department

Kindly clarify
Malik


----------



## opfian

@ausa ur post brought life to this thread ... i m extremely exicted to see your grant


----------



## mimran

djmalik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anybody please clarify what is the actual priority of visa 176 (state sponsored)?
> 
> As per gsm-priority5-processing it seems like it has been changed to priority 5
> 
> I am confused of the below statement
> *Allocation of Priority Group 5 applications commenced in September 2012 for subclasses 175, 176, 475 and 496.*
> 
> If CO was assigned before Sep, 2012 will those cases be affected as well?
> 
> Whereas in Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
> - *Priority 3 *- applications in this priority for other General Skilled Migration (GSM) subclasses (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications).
> - *Priority 5* - applications for a State or Territory Sponsored visa (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications) where a state or territory approved nomination has either not been provided or has not been accepted by the department
> 
> Kindly clarify
> Malik




As far as I know, if our occupation is in SMP, then we are in priority3 -176. If either our occupation is taken out of SMP or we are sponsored by relative - FS-Family sponsored, then that 176 is priority4 or5. Hope that clears it

Nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency’s State Migration Plan (SMP).
Order of processing will be: a.applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 190 and 489 applications)
b.applications in this priority for other General Skilled Migration (GSM) subclasses (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications).


----------



## msvayani

Naveed539 said:


> Thanx AUSA...
> 
> It really helped alot...
> 
> Can a Master / Visa Debit card be used to pay application charge or Its confined to Credit cards only...?


You can pay with any card that has VISA or MASTERCARD logo. 

Since I was unable to find any credit card with that limit, so I paid the fee using VISA DEBIT CARD.


----------



## djmalik

mimran said:


> As far as I know, if our occupation is in SMP, then we are in priority3 -176. If either our occupation is taken out of SMP or we are sponsored by relative - FS-Family sponsored, then that 176 is priority4 or5. Hope that clears it
> 
> Nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency&#146;s State Migration Plan (SMP).
> Order of processing will be: a.applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 190 and 489 applications)
> b.applications in this priority for other General Skilled Migration (GSM) subclasses (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications).


thanks mimran for your response..this security check is making me crazy :-/


----------



## shafaqat309

Before making any payment, call you bank and check the limit of online transaction, in year 2010 i could not find any credit/debit card with required limit, i used my friend's card from Sweden for transaction.

Online application is much better than paper based application.


----------



## mimran

djmalik said:


> thanks mimran for your response..this security check is making me crazy :-/


Your not alone  ... A lot more people waiting for this to finish.

Anyways on a side note, one Jun2012 applicant CO replied that anticipated finish date of sc will be June2013. So we have few months more wait . I hope. Lets hope and pray for the best.


----------



## djmalik

mimran said:


> Your not alone  ... A lot more people waiting for this to finish.
> 
> Anyways on a side note, one Jun2012 applicant CO replied that anticipated finish date of sc will be June2013. So we have few months more wait . I hope. Lets hope and pray for the best.


yea..my CO also mentioned that I should expect the checks to be finished by May, 2013
inshAllah it will happen soon for everybody


----------



## alikoool

ASA , 

Dear All Need ur guidance plz . 

i asked my consultant to send a blank email to DIAC for the update abt the progress of my case. my consultant send a blank email a day before yesterday . but as per my consultant he haven't received any response from DIAC yet . 

i have serious doubts over this . i think my agnet is lying , he haven't send the email to DIAC or to the case officer in the first place . 

plz help me . is this could be true that DIAC or CO takes so much time for reply a blank email abt the progress of my case . 

PS : also tell me if i could send blank email directly to DIAC/CO to inquire abt the status of my case . ( if yes plz tell me the procedure )

thank u


----------



## mimran

alikoool said:


> ASA ,
> 
> Dear All Need ur guidance plz .
> 
> i asked my consultant to send a blank email to DIAC for the update abt the progress of my case. my consultant send a blank email a day before yesterday . but as per my consultant he haven't received any response from DIAC yet .
> 
> i have serious doubts over this . i think my agnet is lying , he haven't send the email to DIAC or to the case officer in the first place .
> 
> plz help me . is this could be true that DIAC or CO takes so much time for reply a blank email abt the progress of my case .
> 
> PS : also tell me if i could send blank email directly to DIAC/CO to inquire abt the status of my case . ( if yes plz tell me the procedure )
> 
> thank u




It seems that COs are not replying to case inquiry now a days. This happened with many friends. I think best thing to do is to call up DIAC call center number given on their website and check for any update.


----------



## alikoool

i have previously tried calling DIAC talking with my CO but the operator doesn't allow my to my CO , as i have filled my form which allow only my agent to do the correspondence with DIAC on my behalf . 

i also want to remove my agent as i am not satisfied with his followups . plz guide .


----------



## shafaqat309

alikoool said:


> i have previously tried calling DIAC talking with my CO but the operator doesn't allow my to my CO , as i have filled my form which allow only my agent to do the correspondence with DIAC on my behalf .
> 
> i also want to remove my agent as i am not satisfied with his followups . plz guide .


When did u apply?


----------



## mimran

alikoool said:


> i have previously tried calling DIAC talking with my CO but the operator doesn't allow my to my CO , as i have filled my form which allow only my agent to do the correspondence with DIAC on my behalf .
> 
> i also want to remove my agent as i am not satisfied with his followups . plz guide .


I think if your agent is MARA registered, you dont have to worry much. Having said that I dont know much about agent withdrawl, but I believe 956 and 956A would serve the purpose for withdrawing agent

Application Forms – Numerical List – Forms 100 to 999


----------



## alikoool

i applied in may 2012 , 176 paper based . CO assigned in June 2102 and form 80 resubmitted in august 2012 . now there is silence from that time . 

my agent is also not MARA registered . ( Superior consultant @ Adil Ismail Karachi )
any review abt my agent ?


----------



## SAltish

Dear All,
To Apply from Pakistan, I believe the best Agent which i come across is Zarnab International in Lahore and Islamabad. Don't go to the fake agents.
They are very professional and up to date.
There fee is around 3000 $ and in installments but everything is on time. I am personally very glad with their performance in my case.

Thanks,
Regards,

SAltish.


----------



## sunnyyy

*180 / 190 Status*

Guys, 
Below is the Status as per best of my knowledge just to keep one another bit motivated and updated about the trend ..
Kindly correct/update and also add status of other 189/190 members. Specially the ones already granted visa.


189/190 Status-Pakistani Applicant Members (Sort: Visa Granted/Applied): 23/1/13
================================================================

Summary:
189 Visa applied=9
190 Visa applied=6
189 Visa granted=0
190 Visa granted=1


1-AUSA (190)
Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant - 21.01.2013

2-hbarif (190)
VIC Approval: 23 May 2012 | DIAC Application (190) Submitted: 14 Aug 2012 | Application Lodged: 14 Sep 2012 | CO Assigned: 10 Oct 2012

3-zakinaeem (189)
ACS +ve: 05-06-2012 | IELTS - S:8.5 W:7.0 R:8.0 L:7.5 | EOI: 14-07-2012 | 189 Invite/App: 15 Sep / 21 Sep 2012 | ACK: 28 Sep Meds: 23 Oct (Not finalized) CO: 24 Oct External Checks: 08 Nov 

4-paki_migrant (190)
IELTS-Feb'12 | (263311) EA appl/appd-Mar/Jun'12 | EOI-5 Jul'12 | SA SS (190) appl/appd/ITA-8 Jul/3 Sep/3 Sep | Visa app-22 Sep | CO-13 Oct | Med-22 Oct/24 Oct | PCC-4 Nov

5-saeeds (189)
ACS +ve 10th Aug 2012 IELTS : 7W,9R, 7S,8.5L l EOI App: 15th Aug 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :15th Sep 2012 Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 ACK: 4th Oct 2012 CO: 25th Oct 2012 Form 80 submitted: 6th Nov 2012 PCC : pending Medical : pending

6-Destination Journey (190)
ACS: 14th May 2012 | IELTS: 7 | Vis SS Approved: 27th June 2012 | Visa Application Filed 2nd Oct 2012 | CO: 2nd Nov 2012| Meds 15th Nov 2012 | Form 80 & PCC: 18th Nov 2012

7-sunnyyy (189)
ACS: 31/8/12 | IELTS: 7.5 OA | EOI: 1/9/12 (189/65) | Invite: 1/10/12 | Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80/Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12 | PCC/Med: ??

8-opfian (189)
EA : 23-03-2012 | EA +ve: 02-08-12 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7.5 S7 O7.5 | EOI : 23-08-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Oct| Applied: 19 Oct | Ack: 23 Oct| CO: 08 Nov | Uploaded: 26 Nov 

9-ammad1258 (189)
ACS +ve12th Jun 2012 IELTS : W7,R8.5, S8,L8 l EOI App: 3rd Jul 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :31st Aug 2012 Ldgd : 24th Oct 2012 CO. : ?? PCC :?? Grant:?? 

10-GulPak (190)
EOI Submitted: 14th july 2012 (190) | SA SS Applied: 17th July 2012 | SS approval/Visa Invite: 16th Oct 2012 | Visa Applied: SASS on 26th OCT

11-bhura (189)
EA CDR (233211) 11/04, IELTS(+7) 13/10,EOI(189 65P) 24/10, Invite 189 1/11,Visa1/11, Ack. 02/11, CO 27/11, Form 80. 28/11/.... waiting 

12-samper (???)
EOI 25/09/12, EOI Invitation 01/Oct/12 , Case submission 3/Nov/12, CO 06/Dec/12, Form 80 send 21/Dec/12 

13-Pak_Aussie (189)
IELTS: Mar-12 OA: 7.5 | EA : Apr-12 | EA +ve: Aug-12 | EOI (189) : Aug-12 | 189 Invite: Oct-12 | Applied: Nov-12 | CO: Nov-12

14-lahori_Dude (190)
ACS +ve: 25 Oct 12 | EOI Applied: 25 Oct 12 | 190 Invite/App: 03 Dec/05 Dec 12|CO: 13 Dec 12|PCC&Meds???|Grant????

15-mohsin_jawed (189)
233914 |Engg Technologist (60p) |IELTS: 8.0 (10 pts) |Jun'11: 476 |EOI(189): 22-12-12 |Invited:07-1-13 |Applied: 10-1-13 |Medical: 15-1-13 |PCC: AU,MY,PK (Uploaded) |CO: Awaiting 

16-Naveed53 (189)
ANZCO 234111-Agricultural Consultant|Skill Assesment from Vetassess: 18 May, 2012| IELTS (7 Each): 18-01-2013| EOI (189) (65 Points): 18-01-2013| Invited: 21-01-2013 


Regards,
Sunny


----------



## alikoool

my CO is also a indian , sunita khishnan from Team #2 . 

I have heard that austrlian CO are better then asian ( specially indian), austrlian CO process the case faster and don't ask silly questions . 

is this true ?


----------



## msvayani

Cannot predict if your agent is lying but yes, it can take up to seven days to get the reply from the CO.


----------



## msvayani

alikoool said:


> my CO is also a indian , sunita khishnan from Team #2 .
> 
> I have heard that austrlian CO are better then asian ( specially indian), austrlian CO process the case faster and don't ask silly questions .
> 
> is this true ?


I seriously don't think this is true! Each CO follows the guidelines defined by the DIAC. No matter who he/she is.

So just chill... and wait!


----------



## alikoool

i agree with that , my EA qualification accessor was also an indian , subhash dang but he was very professional . he made an o bjection to my CDR's that they are wriiten in bookish manner and not in 1st person format . i corrected my CDR and returned to him and he approved my case in just a week .


----------



## atifurgreat

alikoool said:


> congrats atif ,
> 
> Kindly mention ur time line plzz. it v good to see a 176 getting call for medical .


Occupation: Motor Mechanic
Visa catagory: 176
Application lodge: Sep 2011 
CO allocated: Sep 2011
PCC & Medical request: Jan 2013
Medical referred to MOC: Jan 2013
waiting waiting waiting :ranger:


----------



## AUSA

atifurgreat said:


> Occupation: Motor Mechanic
> Visa catagory: 176
> Application lodge: Sep 2011
> CO allocated: Sep 2011
> PCC & Medical request: Jan 2013
> Medical referred to MOC: Jan 2013
> waiting waiting waiting :ranger:


Due to huge backlog with MOC If medical referred it is normally taking 1 to 2 months to get them finalzied as per my research here on this forum. so you just relax as good news of Grant is not very far from you .. Good luck


----------



## mohsin_jawed

sunnyyy said:


> Guys,
> Below is the Status as per best of my knowledge just to keep one another bit motivated and updated about the trend ..
> Kindly correct/update and also add status of other 189/190 members. Specially the ones already granted visa.
> 
> 
> 189/190 Status-Pakistani Applicant Members (Sort: Visa Granted/Applied): 23/1/13
> ================================================================
> 
> Summary:
> 189 Visa applied=9
> 190 Visa applied=6
> 189 Visa granted=0
> 190 Visa granted=1
> 
> 
> 1-AUSA (190)
> Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant - 21.01.2013
> 
> 2-hbarif (190)
> VIC Approval: 23 May 2012 | DIAC Application (190) Submitted: 14 Aug 2012 | Application Lodged: 14 Sep 2012 | CO Assigned: 10 Oct 2012
> 
> 3-zakinaeem (189)
> ACS +ve: 05-06-2012 | IELTS - S:8.5 W:7.0 R:8.0 L:7.5 | EOI: 14-07-2012 | 189 Invite/App: 15 Sep / 21 Sep 2012 | ACK: 28 Sep Meds: 23 Oct (Not finalized) CO: 24 Oct External Checks: 08 Nov
> 
> 4-paki_migrant (190)
> IELTS-Feb'12 | (263311) EA appl/appd-Mar/Jun'12 | EOI-5 Jul'12 | SA SS (190) appl/appd/ITA-8 Jul/3 Sep/3 Sep | Visa app-22 Sep | CO-13 Oct | Med-22 Oct/24 Oct | PCC-4 Nov
> 
> 5-saeeds (189)
> ACS +ve 10th Aug 2012 IELTS : 7W,9R, 7S,8.5L l EOI App: 15th Aug 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :15th Sep 2012 Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 ACK: 4th Oct 2012 CO: 25th Oct 2012 Form 80 submitted: 6th Nov 2012 PCC : pending Medical : pending
> 
> 6-Destination Journey (190)
> ACS: 14th May 2012 | IELTS: 7 | Vis SS Approved: 27th June 2012 | Visa Application Filed 2nd Oct 2012 | CO: 2nd Nov 2012| Meds 15th Nov 2012 | Form 80 & PCC: 18th Nov 2012
> 
> 7-sunnyyy (189)
> ACS: 31/8/12 | IELTS: 7.5 OA | EOI: 1/9/12 (189/65) | Invite: 1/10/12 | Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80/Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12 | PCC/Med: ??
> 
> 8-opfian (189)
> EA : 23-03-2012 | EA +ve: 02-08-12 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7.5 S7 O7.5 | EOI : 23-08-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Oct| Applied: 19 Oct | Ack: 23 Oct| CO: 08 Nov | Uploaded: 26 Nov
> 
> 9-ammad1258 (189)
> ACS +ve12th Jun 2012 IELTS : W7,R8.5, S8,L8 l EOI App: 3rd Jul 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :31st Aug 2012 Ldgd : 24th Oct 2012 CO. : ?? PCC :?? Grant:??
> 
> 10-GulPak (190)
> EOI Submitted: 14th july 2012 (190) | SA SS Applied: 17th July 2012 | SS approval/Visa Invite: 16th Oct 2012 | Visa Applied: SASS on 26th OCT
> 
> 11-bhura (189)
> EA CDR (233211) 11/04, IELTS(+7) 13/10,EOI(189 65P) 24/10, Invite 189 1/11,Visa1/11, Ack. 02/11, CO 27/11, Form 80. 28/11/.... waiting
> 
> 12-samper (???)
> EOI 25/09/12, EOI Invitation 01/Oct/12 , Case submission 3/Nov/12, CO 06/Dec/12, Form 80 send 21/Dec/12
> 
> 13-Pak_Aussie (189)
> IELTS: Mar-12 OA: 7.5 | EA : Apr-12 | EA +ve: Aug-12 | EOI (189) : Aug-12 | 189 Invite: Oct-12 | Applied: Nov-12 | CO: Nov-12
> 
> 14-lahori_Dude (190)
> ACS +ve: 25 Oct 12 | EOI Applied: 25 Oct 12 | 190 Invite/App: 03 Dec/05 Dec 12|CO: 13 Dec 12|PCC&Meds???|Grant????
> 
> 15-mohsin_jawed (189)
> 233914 |Engg Technologist (60p) |IELTS: 8.0 (10 pts) |Jun'11: 476 |EOI(189): 22-12-12 |Invited:07-1-13 |Applied: 10-1-13 |Medical: 15-1-13 |PCC: AU,MY,PK (Uploaded) |CO: Awaiting
> 
> 16-Naveed53 (189)
> ANZCO 234111-Agricultural Consultant|Skill Assesment from Vetassess: 18 May, 2012| IELTS (7 Each): 18-01-2013| EOI (189) (65 Points): 18-01-2013| Invited: 21-01-2013
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sunny


Very well done Sunny. Good luck.

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## atifurgreat

AUSA said:


> Due to huge backlog with MOC If medical referred it is normally taking 1 to 2 months to get them finalzied as per my research here on this forum. so you just relax as good news of Grant is not very far from you .. Good luck


Thanks AUSA.
Hope it will not too long op2:


----------



## SMShoaib

atifurgreat said:


> Occupation: Motor Mechanic
> Visa catagory: 176
> Application lodge: Sep 2011
> CO allocated: Sep 2011
> PCC & Medical request: Jan 2013
> Medical referred to MOC: Jan 2013
> waiting waiting waiting :ranger:


Congratulation for your medical call. The medical backlog is removing day by day. I hope you will receive the grant in a week or so.

Best of luck


----------



## afzal067

sunnyyy said:


> Guys,
> Below is the Status as per best of my knowledge just to keep one another bit motivated and updated about the trend ..
> Kindly correct/update and also add status of other 189/190 members. Specially the ones already granted visa.
> 
> 
> 189/190 Status-Pakistani Applicant Members (Sort: Visa Granted/Applied): 23/1/13
> ================================================================
> 
> Summary:
> 189 Visa applied=9
> 190 Visa applied=6
> 189 Visa granted=0
> 190 Visa granted=1
> 
> 
> 1-AUSA (190)
> Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant - 21.01.2013
> 
> 2-hbarif (190)
> VIC Approval: 23 May 2012 | DIAC Application (190) Submitted: 14 Aug 2012 | Application Lodged: 14 Sep 2012 | CO Assigned: 10 Oct 2012
> 
> 3-zakinaeem (189)
> ACS +ve: 05-06-2012 | IELTS - S:8.5 W:7.0 R:8.0 L:7.5 | EOI: 14-07-2012 | 189 Invite/App: 15 Sep / 21 Sep 2012 | ACK: 28 Sep Meds: 23 Oct (Not finalized) CO: 24 Oct External Checks: 08 Nov
> 
> 4-paki_migrant (190)
> IELTS-Feb'12 | (263311) EA appl/appd-Mar/Jun'12 | EOI-5 Jul'12 | SA SS (190) appl/appd/ITA-8 Jul/3 Sep/3 Sep | Visa app-22 Sep | CO-13 Oct | Med-22 Oct/24 Oct | PCC-4 Nov
> 
> 5-saeeds (189)
> ACS +ve 10th Aug 2012 IELTS : 7W,9R, 7S,8.5L l EOI App: 15th Aug 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :15th Sep 2012 Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 ACK: 4th Oct 2012 CO: 25th Oct 2012 Form 80 submitted: 6th Nov 2012 PCC : pending Medical : pending
> 
> 6-Destination Journey (190)
> ACS: 14th May 2012 | IELTS: 7 | Vis SS Approved: 27th June 2012 | Visa Application Filed 2nd Oct 2012 | CO: 2nd Nov 2012| Meds 15th Nov 2012 | Form 80 & PCC: 18th Nov 2012
> 
> 7-sunnyyy (189)
> ACS: 31/8/12 | IELTS: 7.5 OA | EOI: 1/9/12 (189/65) | Invite: 1/10/12 | Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80/Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12 | PCC/Med: ??
> 
> 8-opfian (189)
> EA : 23-03-2012 | EA +ve: 02-08-12 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7.5 S7 O7.5 | EOI : 23-08-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Oct| Applied: 19 Oct | Ack: 23 Oct| CO: 08 Nov | Uploaded: 26 Nov
> 
> 9-ammad1258 (189)
> ACS +ve12th Jun 2012 IELTS : W7,R8.5, S8,L8 l EOI App: 3rd Jul 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :31st Aug 2012 Ldgd : 24th Oct 2012 CO. : ?? PCC :?? Grant:??
> 
> 10-GulPak (190)
> EOI Submitted: 14th july 2012 (190) | SA SS Applied: 17th July 2012 | SS approval/Visa Invite: 16th Oct 2012 | Visa Applied: SASS on 26th OCT
> 
> 11-bhura (189)
> EA CDR (233211) 11/04, IELTS(+7) 13/10,EOI(189 65P) 24/10, Invite 189 1/11,Visa1/11, Ack. 02/11, CO 27/11, Form 80. 28/11/.... waiting
> 
> 12-samper (???)
> EOI 25/09/12, EOI Invitation 01/Oct/12 , Case submission 3/Nov/12, CO 06/Dec/12, Form 80 send 21/Dec/12
> 
> 13-Pak_Aussie (189)
> IELTS: Mar-12 OA: 7.5 | EA : Apr-12 | EA +ve: Aug-12 | EOI (189) : Aug-12 | 189 Invite: Oct-12 | Applied: Nov-12 | CO: Nov-12
> 
> 14-lahori_Dude (190)
> ACS +ve: 25 Oct 12 | EOI Applied: 25 Oct 12 | 190 Invite/App: 03 Dec/05 Dec 12|CO: 13 Dec 12|PCC&Meds???|Grant????
> 
> 15-mohsin_jawed (189)
> 233914 |Engg Technologist (60p) |IELTS: 8.0 (10 pts) |Jun'11: 476 |EOI(189): 22-12-12 |Invited:07-1-13 |Applied: 10-1-13 |Medical: 15-1-13 |PCC: AU,MY,PK (Uploaded) |CO: Awaiting
> 
> 16-Naveed53 (189)
> ANZCO 234111-Agricultural Consultant|Skill Assesment from Vetassess: 18 May, 2012| IELTS (7 Each): 18-01-2013| EOI (189) (65 Points): 18-01-2013| Invited: 21-01-2013
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sunny


wow.... you had my attention, now you have my respect. Well done! :clap2:


----------



## sunnyyy

afzal067 said:


> wow.... you had my attention, now you have my respect. Well done! :clap2:


thanks mate 
Just wishing and praying tht the list of grants grow soonest!


----------



## atifurgreat

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation for your medical call. The medical backlog is removing day by day. I hope you will receive the grant in a week or so.
> 
> Best of luck


How can we know the backlog at Global Health? or just guessing.


----------



## SMShoaib

atifurgreat said:


> How can we know the backlog at Global Health? or just guessing.


its an estimation 
Actually there are few cases who done their medical in mid/late dec received their grants after one month from medical.

Best of luck


----------



## Dr.ABC

Dear AUSA
I have worked in Saudi as well. However i had read that Saudi does not issue PCC to non resident non saudies (us) and DIAC will accept saudi's final exit paper and character cert from ex employer.any reason why your CO was strictly asking for it.


----------



## AUSA

Dr.ABC said:


> Dear AUSA
> I have worked in Saudi as well. However i had read that Saudi does not issue PCC to non resident non saudies (us) and DIAC will accept saudi's final exit paper and character cert from ex employer.any reason why your CO was strictly asking for it.


Dear; 
My CO asked final exit document and ex. employer good conduct certificate as per DIAC guideliness. but unfortunately I din't have both of these documents due to the fact that I left Saudi on Exit-reentry visa. If you worked in Saudi you can better understand this.... So i my only option was to find a way to get Saudi PCC to fullfill DIAC requirements otherwise i could end up my visa rejected. that was the reason.


----------



## djmalik

SMShoaib said:


> its an estimation
> Actually there are few cases who done their medical in mid/late dec received their grants after one month from medical.
> 
> Best of luck


we also have to consider the usual delays every December due to Christmas and new year


----------



## Dr.ABC

Many thanks AUSA. I do have the final exit photo copy and the cert from my ex.employer. but just in case CO ask..how did u eventually get the Saudi PCC. I had visited saudi embassey in UAE and i was told that the embassey does not issue/arrange the PCC.


----------



## Naveed539

Dear AUSA,

Do scanned copies of our original documents also need certification / attestation Or Not...? 

Secondly, can we pay visa application charge by MASTER / VISA Debit Crad too...?

Regards,


----------



## samper

mohsin_jawed said:


> Very well done Sunny. Good luck.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin


sunny why u put ???? in front of my nick


----------



## AUSA

Naveed539 said:


> Dear AUSA,
> 
> Do scanned copies of our original documents also need certification / attestation Or Not...?
> 
> Secondly, can we pay visa application charge by MASTER / VISA Debit Crad too...?
> 
> Regards,


1- color scan of original docs is enough and no need of any attesstation .. This is even officially published on DIAC i can send link later .. I did only color scan & it was accepted 
2 - few post earlier on this thread confirmed that you can pay ny card with mastercard or visa logo so you can pay with ur debit card only thing to consider is you have enough credit on ur account


----------



## Naveed539

Thank you very much AUSA...
The things really got cleared...I would further appreciate, if you could tell that specific link as well in which it is stated that original / coloured document scans, does not require attestation...?

Regards,


----------



## zakinaeem

samper said:


> sunny why u put ???? in front of my nick


Thats because he isnt sure if you are a 189 or 190 applicant. What visa subclass have you applied for mate?


----------



## AUSA

Naveed539 said:


> Thank you very much AUSA...
> The things really got cleared...I would further appreciate, if you could tell that specific link as well in which it is stated that original / coloured document scans, does not require attestation...?
> 
> Regards,


Inbox me ur email id i will send u pdf file .
GMS post section 02 ; reference text below
Note: Providing scanned copies of documents can reduce postal and administrative delays in receiving and processing information. If you can scan and send documents in colour, there is no requirement for these documents to be certified. However if you are only able to scan and send using black and white, a copy of the document needs to be made and then certified prior to sending.


----------



## AUSA

Naveed539 said:


> Thank you very much AUSA...
> The things really got cleared...I would further appreciate, if you could tell that specific link as well in which it is stated that original / coloured document scans, does not require attestation...?
> 
> Regards,


File attached for your reference


----------



## shafaqat309

There is a limit on file size and number of documents can be attached, try to make a single file of relevant documents and then attach, e-g all education related documents can be combined in a single file.


----------



## shafaqat309

alikoool said:


> my CO is also a indian , sunita khishnan from Team #2 .
> 
> I have heard that austrlian CO are better then asian ( specially indian), austrlian CO process the case faster and don't ask silly questions .
> 
> is this true ?


Please avoid this kind of comment on a public forum 
You consultant can contact them, you should wait at least a year, case officers are back after holiday break, i hope u would hear something positive from them.


----------



## sunnyyy

zakinaeem said:


> Thats because he isnt sure if you are a 189 or 190 applicant. What visa subclass have you applied for mate?


exactly


----------



## samper

zakinaeem said:


> Thats because he isnt sure if you are a 189 or 190 applicant. What visa subclass have you applied for mate?


My Visa Subclass is 189 filed on 4th of NOV, 2012

Regards
Samper


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Friends,
I have few more things to esquire about 189 visa application procedure, Please help me in this regard.

My brother has VISA Debit card of Standard Chartered Bank, but the bank states, that you can do a transaction of maximum 977 AUD in one day...So is it possible that i can do transactions in 3,4 days day by day in installments, as the maximum limit per day for VISa Debit card is 977 AUD *WHERE AS* I have to pay 3060 AUD on the whole...?
Please Comment...Also suggest that is there any option of demand draft too for payment of application charge...?
I have a credit card of limit less than 500 AUD even, Please suggest me as to which way i can have the solution of this payment issue...?

2. If i could refer to *Document Checklist for 189 Visa Application* , i can see that following document pertains to a candidate who is not married.
*1. Points Test Claims*

a) Qualification Documents
b) Employment Documents
c) Passport for Age
d) IELTS Result

*2. Personal Documents*

It is stated in personal document section, that one should provide certified copy of Birth certificate in order to prove his / her identity, Alternatively one can provide certified copy of Passport, Family Book showing both names, Identification document issued by the Government, Document issued by a court that verifies the person's identity.
My Question is that, while uploading document of one;s personal identity, can we upload scanned copy of original Passport page or is it necessary to upload certified copy of the same as contained in the document checklist and described above as well in the same words even, although it is a established fact that original documents needs no attestation...?

*3. Skill Assesment*

*4. PCC & Medicals* (required later at the request of CO)

Please confirm as if these are the exact requirements for a candidate who is bachelor and not having any dependent OR is there still something missing...? 

Looking forward for your expert opinions at the earliest,

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## samper

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have few more things to esquire about 189 visa application procedure, Please help me in this regard.
> 
> My brother has VISA Debit card of Standard Chartered Bank, but the bank states, that you can do a transaction of maximum 977 AUD in one day...So is it possible that i can do transactions in 3,4 days day by day in installments, as the maximum limit per day for VISa Debit card is 977 AUD *WHERE AS* I have to pay 3060 AUD on the whole...?
> Please Comment...Also suggest that is there any option of demand draft too for payment of application charge...?
> I have a credit card of limit less than 500 AUD even, Please suggest me as to which way i can have the solution of this payment issue...?
> 
> 2. If i could refer to *Document Checklist for 189 Visa Application* , i can see that following document pertains to a candidate who is not married.
> *1. Points Test Claims*
> 
> a) Qualification Documents
> b) Employment Documents
> c) Passport for Age
> d) IELTS Result
> 
> *2. Personal Documents*
> 
> It is stated in personal document section, that one should provide certified copy of Birth certificate in order to prove his / her identity, Alternatively one can provide certified copy of Passport, Family Book showing both names, Identification document issued by the Government, Document issued by a court that verifies the person's identity.
> My Question is that, while uploading document of one;s personal identity, can we upload scanned copy of original Passport page or is it necessary to upload certified copy of the same as contained in the document checklist and described above as well in the same words even, although it is a established fact that original documents needs no attestation...?
> 
> *3. Skill Assesment*
> 
> *4. PCC & Medicals* (required later at the request of CO)
> 
> Please confirm as if these are the exact requirements for a candidate who is bachelor and not having any dependent OR is there still something missing...?
> 
> Looking forward for your expert opinions at the earliest,
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed


I have used my brother credit card and his card limit was 3000 AUS $ and he depostit furhter 100 AUS $ in his credit card and after that we were able to make transaction of 3060 AUS $ ask ur brother to consult standard chartered bank if he will deposit 3060 AUS $ against his card then are they allow him to make transaction in one go for 3060 AUS $ and it is for ur information that there is no other way in my knowledge.

Regards
Samper


----------



## opfian

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have few more things to esquire about 189 visa application procedure, Please help me in this regard.
> 
> My brother has VISA Debit card of Standard Chartered Bank, but the bank states, that you can do a transaction of maximum 977 AUD in one day...So is it possible that i can do transactions in 3,4 days day by day in installments, as the maximum limit per day for VISa Debit card is 977 AUD *WHERE AS* I have to pay 3060 AUD on the whole...?
> Please Comment...Also suggest that is there any option of demand draft too for payment of application charge...?
> I have a credit card of limit less than 500 AUD even, Please suggest me as to which way i can have the solution of this payment issue...?
> 
> 2. If i could refer to *Document Checklist for 189 Visa Application* , i can see that following document pertains to a candidate who is not married.
> *1. Points Test Claims*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Qualification Documents
> b) Employment Documents
> c) Passport for Age
> d) IELTS Result
> 
> *2. Personal Documents*
> 
> It is stated in personal document section, that one should provide certified copy of Birth certificate in order to prove his / her identity, Alternatively one can provide certified copy of Passport, Family Book showing both names, Identification document issued by the Government, Document issued by a court that verifies the person's identity.
> My Question is that, while uploading document of one;s personal identity, can we upload scanned copy of original Passport page or is it necessary to upload certified copy of the same as contained in the document checklist and described above as well in the same words even, although it is a established fact that original documents needs no attestation...?
> 
> *3. Skill Assesment*
> 
> *4. PCC & Medicals* (required later at the request of CO)
> 
> Please confirm as if these are the exact requirements for a candidate who is bachelor and not having any dependent OR is there still something missing...?
> 
> Looking forward for your expert opinions at the earliest,
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed





In my opinion your debit card on Visa/Mater network should also work if adequate funds are available in it. You may confirm it with your bank.


----------



## Naveed539

Thank you so much for your response,

Please also confirm that is the list complete in all respect OR still some thing missing, i mean i am talking about documentation which i mentioned in my earlier post...?

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Friends,
I am at the stage of paying my Skilled Independent (189) Visa Charge amounting to Rs *3060* AUS...But i am facing the Big problem towards this...I am a Govt servant and holding a credit card of limit of just Pak Rs 40,000...Now as far as i have understood from this forum, The only way to pay application charge is by either Credit Card or MASTER / VISA Debit cards whose limit is more than 3500 AUD at least,

Now the problem is that, how can i pay this much huge amount of Pak Rupees 3,14,000 by a credit card or MASTER / VISA Debit card WHERE AS i don,t have such high limit on my own card, Nor i know such any person who could help me in this regard...?

Is there any other method like that of Demand Draft etc too OR not really...?

I would request all of my Pakistani Brothers, who have recently paid their application charge, to assist me and guide me that how i can overcome this issue...?
Looking for your response at the earliest,

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## exxpat

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am at the stage of paying my Skilled Independent (189) Visa Charge amounting to Rs *3060* AUS...But i am facing the Big problem towards this...I am a Govt servant and holding a credit card of limit of just Pak Rs 40,000...Now as far as i have understood from this forum, The only way to pay application charge is by either Credit Card or MASTER / VISA Debit cards whose limit is more than 3500 AUD at least,
> 
> Now the problem is that, how can i pay this much huge amount of Pak Rupees 3,14,000 by a credit card or MASTER / VISA Debit card WHERE AS i don,t have such high limit on my own card, Nor i know such any person who could help me in this regard...?
> 
> Is there any other method like that of Demand Draft etc too OR not really...?
> 
> I would request all of my Pakistani Brothers, who have recently paid their application charge, to assist me and guide me that how i can overcome this issue...?
> Looking for your response at the earliest,
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed


Dear Naveed,

let me help you  

- Forget about your credit card limit
- If you have a Credit Card from bank X in which you have your Debit Card account, then consider it like having two different accounts in same bank.

- If your bank account is online (means you have web-based access to it, from where you can manage your account), then there must be some option to transfer funds to your Account (Debit Card) and Credit Card. Simply deposit whatever amount is required into your bank account (Debit Card) and then from your online account, do a transfer to your Credit Card account.

Now even if you Credit Card limit is Rs 40k, your "available limit" will be raised to whatever amount you deposited. It is just like you are borrowing yourself some money and later taking it back  so your Credit Card limit is not affected at all. BTW, i myself used this method with my Visa Card and it worked without any issues.

- If you dont have an online account and you are in a hurry, go to your bank with required cash, ask them that you want to deposit this money into your Credit Card. They will happily do this and you will be good to go within 2-4 hours i believe.

- If all above options fail, find a trust-worthy friend who has a Credit Card from any good bank (i know about standard chartered), do the deposit process for him, then use his Credit Card to pay. DIAC doesnt bother who paid, all they care about is money.

simple? hope this helps.

Thanks,


----------



## uchi

*175 application processing time*

Dear All,
AOA. I just joined the forum. Wanted to share my frustrations about the case and get a little feedback from the expats as well.
So i lodged my application for 175 on March 2011. Got the SS/Form 80 from CO and sent them in NOV 2011. I received an email from the CO to clarify my degree name with out abbreviations a month ago.
the summary:
175 Lodge date March 2011 -> SS sent NOV 2011 > Still waiting Jan 2013 

Looking at the above time line immi.gov.au .... is it normal?
Because on the website it says processing time for 175 is 18 months.
Please share your opinion on the above. Thanks


----------



## mimran

uchi said:


> Dear All,
> AOA. I just joined the forum. Wanted to share my frustrations about the case and get a little feedback from the expats as well.
> So i lodged my application for 175 on March 2011. Got the SS/Form 80 from CO and sent them in NOV 2011. I received an email from the CO to clarify my degree name with out abbreviations a month ago.
> the summary:
> 175 Lodge date March 2011 -> SS sent NOV 2011 > Still waiting Jan 2013
> 
> Looking at the above time line immi.gov.au .... is it normal?
> Because on the website it says processing time for 175 is 18 months.
> Please share your opinion on the above. Thanks



Hello

Whats your CO allocation date. As gong by the current trends, wait atleast 12-15 months for Medical / PCC call (after CO allocation date), for instance currently Nov/Dec 2011 CO alloccated applicants are getting Medical / PCC calls. You can estimate your time accordingly.


----------



## TV Buff

Count me in boys.


----------



## uchi

mimran said:


> Hello
> 
> Whats your CO allocation date. As gong by the current trends, wait atleast 12-15 months for Medical / PCC call (after CO allocation date), for instance currently Nov/Dec 2011 CO alloccated applicants are getting Medical / PCC calls. You can estimate your time accordingly.


Thanks for the reply mimran.
My CO assignment month is October 2011 and i sent the SS form 80 in NOV 2011.
12-15 months mean that i should be getting the call for medical any time now. But i inquired the department last week, they sent me the standard reply that its under process.


----------



## bhura

just to update friends,

I sent an email to my co asking status of my case last week and got reply today saying, " your case is undertaking standard checking and processing and it take some time, we appreciate your patience in this regards". 
I guess this went to external checks/security clearance and might take few more weeks/months.
I hope everything is going smooth.

Wish you all good luck with your grants.


Regards,

Bhura


----------



## Naveed539

Thank you so much Exxpat for your response,

Actually i have talked to my bank i.e Bank Alfalah...and even asked them that if i pay in advance an amount of 3100 AUD in my credit card account, Then will i be able to do a transaction of 3060 AUD from a credit card, whose original limit is just 40,000 Pakistani Rupees...Then they said that even then, You will only be able to do a transaction of limit assigned by the BANK i.e Just 40,000 Pak Rupees.

In Other case, My Brother holds the Standard Chartered VISA Debit card, but even in that card, when we spoke to the bank, they stated that in one go / attempt, you can only do a transaction of 1 lac Pakistani Rupees, not more than it...

So finally you see that Both the options of My credit card of limit of 40,000 Pak Rupee and VISA Debit card of my brother failed to serve the purpose....Now i am so much worried, as everything else is ready except the online payment which just seems possible by Credit card only...?

Please suggest me some of the way out if you know any,

Regards,


----------



## exxpat

Naveed539 said:


> Thank you so much Exxpat for your response,
> 
> Actually i have talked to my bank i.e Bank Alfalah...and even asked them that if i pay in advance an amount of 3100 AUD in my credit card account, Then will i be able to do a transaction of 3060 AUD from a credit card, whose original limit is just 40,000 Pakistani Rupees...Then they said that even then, You will only be able to do a transaction of limit assigned by the BANK i.e Just 40,000 Pak Rupees.
> 
> In Other case, My Brother holds the Standard Chartered VISA Debit card, but even in that card, when we spoke to the bank, they stated that in one go / attempt, you can only do a transaction of 1 lac Pakistani Rupees, not more than it...
> 
> So finally you see that Both the options of My credit card of limit of 40,000 Pak Rupee and VISA Debit card of my brother failed to serve the purpose....Now i am so much worried, as everything else is ready except the online payment which just seems possible by Credit card only...?
> 
> Please suggest me some of the way out if you know any,
> 
> Regards,


Well, this sounds very strange to me that a bank is still not allowing you to do a transaction after depositing money - after all they will get some amount out of that, anyways.

Then only option is to take help from someone in you city (may be someone from this forum who has submitted his application and is in your city), give him/her the amount and do a transaction.

If i were you, i would have gone to bank manager instead of doing such things over phone and told him clearly that i am their valued customer and i need this favor. How come he would not listen to me  be brave and i dont think you have anything to loose

Thanks,


----------



## SMShoaib

uchi said:


> Thanks for the reply mimran.
> My CO assignment month is October 2011 and i sent the SS form 80 in NOV 2011.
> 12-15 months mean that i should be getting the call for medical any time now. But i inquired the department last week, they sent me the standard reply that its under process.


Dear Uchi:
Currently, Sept/Oct/Nov/Dec 2011 COs are getting Medical/PCC call. Be patient, u will receive call soon.
Furthermore, if you wish to know whether ur application is still in the security check or not you can launch complain on this website:
Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
In a week or so they will respond you and let you know:
1. whether they have cleared ur application and the case now on CO or
2. Your security checks is still in progress.

In either case, you will have a current status of your application.

Best of luck for your grant.


----------



## Naveed539

exxpat said:


> Well, this sounds very strange to me that a bank is still not allowing you to do a transaction after depositing money - after all they will get some amount out of that, anyways.
> 
> Then only option is to take help from someone in you city (may be someone from this forum who has submitted his application and is in your city), give him/her the amount and do a transaction.
> 
> If i were you, i would have gone to bank manager instead of doing such things over phone and told him clearly that i am their valued customer and i need this favor. How come he would not listen to me  be brave and i dont think you have anything to loose
> 
> Thanks,


This is the reason, i wanto to quit Pakistan, where you are even not able to avail such basic facilities.


----------



## Naveed539

SMShoaib said:


> Dear Uchi:
> Currently, Sept/Oct/Nov/Dec 2011 COs are getting Medical/PCC call. Be patient, u will receive call soon.
> Furthermore, if you wish to know whether ur application is still in the security check or not you can launch complain on this website:
> Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> In a week or so they will respond you and let you know:
> 1. whether they have cleared ur application and the case now on CO or
> 2. Your security checks is still in progress.
> 
> In either case, you will have a current status of your application.
> 
> Best of luck for your grant.


What should we understand by Security Checks, i mean is this something to relate with your identity or Character Or Job Verification or Qualification verification...?


----------



## SMShoaib

Naveed539 said:


> What should we understand by Security Checks, i mean is this something to relate with your identity or Character Or Job Verification or Qualification verification...?


Normally, male, PR (175/176), VHR applicants have to go through lengthy security checks which is currently taking about 10-15 months after allocation of CO.
We exactly do not know what they check in the security check. Since Pakistan is a Very High Risk Country therefore we have to face this situation.

There are examples that some 190 (similar to 176) applicants got quick grants but i've not seen any Pakistani 189 (similar to 175) applicant got quick grant.


----------



## djmalik

SMShoaib said:


> Dear Uchi:
> Currently, Sept/Oct/Nov/Dec 2011 COs are getting Medical/PCC call. Be patient, u will receive call soon.
> Furthermore, if you wish to know whether ur application is still in the security check or not you can launch complain on this website:
> Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> In a week or so they will respond you and let you know:
> 1. whether they have cleared ur application and the case now on CO or
> 2. Your security checks is still in progress.
> 
> In either case, you will have a current status of your application.
> 
> Best of luck for your grant.


once we get the positive response from IGIS, should it be forwarded to the CO?


----------



## djmalik

SMShoaib said:


> May be yes, not sure.
> 
> But I recommend, if possible, go for State sponsorship instead of Family Sponsorship. There were 4200 seats available for FS during July 12 - June 13. The current situation is all the seats have already occupied (about end Nov. 2012) and there is no seat available till 30 June, 2013. When ever the new policy come, DIAC will consider first come first get bases and at that time there will already be a lot application before your brothers.


do we know what is the current status for SS 176 quota? can you please share any link for that?

Thanks


----------



## SMShoaib

djmalik said:


> do we know what is the current status for SS 176 quota? can you please share any link for that?
> 
> Thanks


They have yearly migration plan and SS sponsor is on top priority, hence no quota.
Whereas FS does have quota


----------



## SMShoaib

djmalik said:


> once we get the positive response from IGIS, should it be forwarded to the CO?


Normally, if the security is over by this dept. They themselves contact ur CO and let you know.


----------



## mimran

A Nov 2011 CO assigned applicant got visa. So slowly but surely 2012 cases will soon start getting Med / PCC calls and grants In Sha Allah.

Delay in processing of Pakistani Applicants?


----------



## hajan

Dear Seniors

I am very new to this Forum and also this Thread.
Here is my time line

ACS: 19/10/2012 (ANZSCO 263111)
IELTS: April 2009 >> Repeat 1/12/2012 >> Band Competent 
EOI: 25/10/2012 (60 Points) 
Invited: 2/12/2012
Applied/Ack 20/12/2012
Docs Uploaded to eVisa: 20/12/2012
Med: 26/12/2012 (Wife X-ray + New Born Baby remaining)
Paki PCC: 14/1/2013
Mal PCC: In Process
CO: Not assigned
New born Baby: Have to Apply

Kind Regards,


----------



## hajan

@ Naveed539
DIAC only allow one time payment via debit/credit card no installments. If bank can facilitate you, you can pay in advance to your credit card account and then you can make payment.


----------



## hajan

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am at the stage of paying my Skilled Independent (189) Visa Charge amounting to Rs *3060* AUS...But i am facing the Big problem towards this...I am a Govt servant and holding a credit card of limit of just Pak Rs 40,000...Now as far as i have understood from this forum, The only way to pay application charge is by either Credit Card or MASTER / VISA Debit cards whose limit is more than 3500 AUD at least,
> 
> Now the problem is that, how can i pay this much huge amount of Pak Rupees 3,14,000 by a credit card or MASTER / VISA Debit card WHERE AS i don,t have such high limit on my own card, Nor i know such any person who could help me in this regard...?
> 
> Is there any other method like that of Demand Draft etc too OR not really...?
> 
> I would request all of my Pakistani Brothers, who have recently paid their application charge, to assist me and guide me that how i can overcome this issue...?
> Looking for your response at the earliest,
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed


@ Naveed539
DIAC only allow one time payment via debit/credit card no installments. If bank can facilitate you, you can pay in advance to your credit card account and then you can make payment.


----------



## haq82

*Credit Card Transaction*

After trying all these option, i just used my friends Credit Card. One day i transferred him the said amount and then sat with him for transaction - CitiBank GOLD Card.

Even he has a limit of 500000 PKR, he got declined error : - > He called bank and they said we will open your card for "time you want" for online transaction at your risk. 

That means: You have to call bank and ask them to allow internet transaction > it may be good for DEBIT card as well (if bank supports) :juggle:


----------



## Bravo

AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> thanks everyone for a lot of help and support
> wish everyone good luck and speedy grants


Congrats brother!!!


----------



## AUSA

I am working in Dubai and currently studying part time MBA from University of Wollongong in Dubai. Recently i got my 190 PR visa approved. I have the option to transfer my MBA from UOWD to University of Wollongong in Australia. Now I m confused either to complete my MBA here in Dubai or in Australia. my question, is it really worth Completing MBA in Australia can increase my chances of getting job in Australia ? . any advise will be highly appreciated


----------



## lahori_Dude

AUSA said:


> I am working in Dubai and currently studying part time MBA from University of Wollongong in Dubai. Recently i got my 190 PR visa approved. I have the option to transfer my MBA from UOWD to University of Wollongong in Australia. Now I m confused either to complete my MBA here in Dubai or in Australia. my question, is it really worth Completing MBA in Australia can increase my chances of getting job in Australia ? . any advise will be highly appreciated


Dear AUSA, I am telling from experience that it would be good to do your last semester from UOW Australia but just the last semester as you are already in the system here (in dubai) so finish up as much as possible here but studying last semester in Australia would give you an added benefit of getting connections within the University's Job Placement Center and getting a feel of the companies present to hire you. In addition your final semester course mates can help your chances to expand a network for much better job hunt. Doing the last semester there can really help you get on right track fast


----------



## Schnitzer

AUSA said:


> I am working in Dubai and currently studying part time MBA from University of Wollongong in Dubai. Recently i got my 190 PR visa approved. I have the option to transfer my MBA from UOWD to University of Wollongong in Australia. Now I m confused either to complete my MBA here in Dubai or in Australia. my question, is it really worth Completing MBA in Australia can increase my chances of getting job in Australia ? . any advise will be highly appreciated


Finishing your degree from Australia would be highly regarded, but still there are pros and cons to your decision.

If you leave Dubai to complete your degree here, you'll be leaving your job (which you'll leave eventually). One thing to keep in mind is that in Wollongong, it would be difficult to find a casual job, let alone a professional job. Plus, presumably, the living expenses here would be much higher than in Dubai. So as long as you can manage it financially, then it should be alright.

The benefit of completing the degree from here is obvious, you'll have the Local graduate tag on you. This - MIGHT - assist you in interviews and in finding a job, but don't take it for granted. Getting a job here isn't just about qualification. A lot of TAFE graduates and diploma holders are minting gold coins, where as Uni graduates are jobless.

In short, graduating from Australia is preferable.

Hope it helps.


----------



## RUKN

Dear All, 
Got 190 visa grant today (Jan 30). I was the silent user of expat forum and it has helped me a lot and I thank you all for this from the core of my heart. 
Following are my time lines
SSA Applied 18 August 2012
SS approved November 19, 2012
Visa Applied November 26, 2012
CO allocated 8 December 2012
CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012)
Once again thank you all


----------



## sunnyyy

RUKN said:


> Dear All,
> Got 190 visa grant today (Jan 30). I was the silent user of expat forum and it has helped me a lot and I thank you all for this from the core of my heart.
> Following are my time lines
> SSA Applied 18 August 2012
> SS approved November 19, 2012
> Visa Applied November 26, 2012
> CO allocated 8 December 2012
> CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012)
> Once again thank you all


Superb news! Congratulations to another Pakistani brother and to all of us. Enjoy the moment! :clap2:

btw RUKN. when did u get call for Meds/PCC and when did u submit?

regards,
Raheel.


----------



## RUKN

sunnyyy said:


> Superb news! Congratulations to another Pakistani brother and to all of us. Enjoy the moment! :clap2:
> 
> btw RUKN. when did u get call for Meds/PCC and when did u submit?
> 
> regards,
> Raheel.


Thank you raheel, well i received MED/PPC submission request when i was assigned CO which was December 8, 2012


----------



## AUSA

RUKN said:


> Dear All,
> Got 190 visa grant today (Jan 30). I was the silent user of expat forum and it has helped me a lot and I thank you all for this from the core of my heart.
> Following are my time lines
> SSA Applied 18 August 2012
> SS approved November 19, 2012
> Visa Applied November 26, 2012
> CO allocated 8 December 2012
> CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012)
> Once again thank you all


Congratulations a lot .. wish you gud luck for ur big move 
what is ur profession and when u are planning to moving ? r u moving to Adelaide ?


----------



## SMShoaib

RUKN said:


> Dear All,
> Got 190 visa grant today (Jan 30). I was the silent user of expat forum and it has helped me a lot and I thank you all for this from the core of my heart.
> Following are my time lines
> SSA Applied 18 August 2012
> SS approved November 19, 2012
> Visa Applied November 26, 2012
> CO allocated 8 December 2012
> CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012)
> Once again thank you all


Really a great news. Congratulation bro and all the best for your future


----------



## SMShoaib

RUKN said:


> Thank you raheel, well i received MED/PPC submission request when i was assigned CO which was December 8, 2012


How many secondary applicants are with you and when u did ur medicals?


----------



## mimran

RUKN said:


> Dear All,
> Got 190 visa grant today (Jan 30). I was the silent user of expat forum and it has helped me a lot and I thank you all for this from the core of my heart.
> Following are my time lines
> SSA Applied 18 August 2012
> SS approved November 19, 2012
> Visa Applied November 26, 2012
> CO allocated 8 December 2012
> CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012)
> Once again thank you all


Congrats. Best of luck for your move


----------



## sunnyyy

*Timelines..*

Updating.. with a good news of another Grant today for a Pakistani brother "RUKN". 


189/190 Status-Pakistani Applicant Members (Sort: Visa Granted/Applied): 30/1/13
================================================================================

Summary:
189 Visa applied=11
190 Visa applied=7
189 Visa granted=0
190 Visa granted=2
unknown Subclass=2


1-AUSA (190)
Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant - 21.01.2013

2-RUKN (190)
SSA App 18 Aug 2012 | SS approved Nov 19,12 | Visa App Nov 26,12 | CO alloc 8 Dec,12 (Meds/PCC) | Got 190 visa grant today (Jan 30)

3-hbarif (190)
VIC Approval: 23 May 2012 | DIAC Application (190) Submitted: 14 Aug 2012 | Application Lodged: 14 Sep 2012 | CO Assigned: 10 Oct 2012

4-zakinaeem (189)
ACS +ve: 05-06-2012 | IELTS - S:8.5 W:7.0 R:8.0 L:7.5 | EOI: 14-07-2012 | 189 Invite/App: 15 Sep / 21 Sep 2012 | ACK: 28 Sep Meds: 23 Oct (Not finalized) CO: 24 Oct External Checks: 08 Nov 

5-paki_migrant (190)
IELTS-Feb'12 | (263311) EA appl/appd-Mar/Jun'12 | EOI-5 Jul'12 | SA SS (190) appl/appd/ITA-8 Jul/3 Sep/3 Sep | Visa app-22 Sep | CO-13 Oct | Med-22 Oct/24 Oct | PCC-4 Nov

6-saeeds (189)
ACS +ve 10th Aug 2012 IELTS : 7W,9R, 7S,8.5L l EOI App: 15th Aug 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :15th Sep 2012 Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 ACK: 4th Oct 2012 CO: 25th Oct 2012 Form 80 submitted: 6th Nov 2012 PCC : pending Medical : pending

7-Destination Journey (190)
ACS: 14th May 2012 | IELTS: 7 | Vis SS Approved: 27th June 2012 | Visa Application Filed 2nd Oct 2012 | CO: 2nd Nov 2012| Meds 15th Nov 2012 | Form 80 & PCC: 18th Nov 2012

8-sunnyyy (189)
ACS: 31/8/12 | IELTS: 7.5 OA | EOI: 1/9/12 (189/65) | Invite: 1/10/12 | Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80/Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12 | PCC/Med: ??

9-opfian (189)
EA : 23-03-2012 | EA +ve: 02-08-12 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7.5 S7 O7.5 | EOI : 23-08-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Oct| Applied: 19 Oct | Ack: 23 Oct| CO: 08 Nov | Uploaded: 26 Nov 

10-ammad1258 (189)
ACS +ve12th Jun 2012 IELTS : W7,R8.5, S8,L8 l EOI App: 3rd Jul 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :31st Aug 2012 Ldgd : 24th Oct 2012 CO. : ?? PCC :?? Grant:?? 

11-GulPak (190)
EOI Submitted: 14th july 2012 (190) | SA SS Applied: 17th July 2012 | SS approval/Visa Invite: 16th Oct 2012 | Visa Applied: SASS on 26th OCT

12-bhura (189)
EA CDR (233211) 11/04, IELTS(+7) 13/10,EOI(189 65P) 24/10, Invite 189 1/11,Visa1/11, Ack. 02/11, CO 27/11, Form 80. 28/11/.... waiting 

13-samper (189)
EOI 25/0912, EOI Invitation 189 01/Oct/12 , Case submission 3/Nov/12, CO 06/Dec/12, Form 80 send 21/Dec/12, Remaining DOC Send 28/Jan/13 

14-TV Buff (189)
Invite: 15 Oct | Appl Lodged: 6 Nov | 189 Ack: 13 NOV | CO Ass: 17th Nov | Documents Submitted: 19th Nov

15-Pak_Aussie (189)
IELTS: Mar-12 OA: 7.5 | EA : Apr-12 | EA +ve: Aug-12 | EOI (189) : Aug-12 | 189 Invite: Oct-12 | Applied: Nov-12 | CO: Nov-12

16-lahori_Dude (190)
ACS +ve: 25 Oct 12 | EOI Applied: 25 Oct 12 | 190 Invite/App: 03 Dec/05 Dec 12|CO: 13 Dec 12|PCC&Meds???|Grant????

17-hajan (Visa Subclass?)
EOI:25/10/12 (60 Pts) | Invd: 2/12/12 | Appl/Ack 20/12/12 | Docs Upl eVisa: 20/12/12 | Med: 26/12/12 (Wife X-ray + New Born remaining) | Paki PCC: 14/1/13 | Mal PCC: In Process | CO: Not assigned

18-mohsin_jawed (189)
233914 |Engg Technologist (60p) |IELTS: 8.0 (10 pts) |Jun'11: 476 |EOI(189): 22-12-12 |Invited:07-1-13 |Applied: 10-1-13 |Medical: 15-1-13 |PCC: AU,MY,PK (Uploaded) |CO: Awaiting 

19-exxpat (Visa Subclass?)
(261311) ACS: 17 Nov 12 - ACS Assess: 16 Jan 13 - EOI Sub: 17 Jan 13 - Invite: 21 Jan 13 - App Submitted & Acknowledge: 24th Jan, 2013 

20-Naveed53 (189)
ANZCO 234111-Agricultural Consultant|Skill Assesment from Vetassess: 18 May, 2012| IELTS (7 Each): 18-01-2013| EOI (189) (65 Points): 18-01-2013| Invited: 21-01-2013 


(Post is to the best of my knowledge, kindly inform if any updates)


----------



## RUKN

AUSA said:


> Congratulations a lot .. wish you gud luck for ur big move
> what is ur profession and when u are planning to moving ? r u moving to Adelaide ?


Thank you.well my professional is 223311 Training & development professional. To be very honest, have no idea when to move as i am wroking in Governmental Organization.


----------



## RUKN

SMShoaib said:


> How many secondary applicants are with you and when u did ur medicals?


well 3 (wife + 2 kids) did med. on Decemebr 6, 2012


----------



## RUKN

mimran said:


> Congrats. Best of luck for your move


Thank you imran, have the same feelings for you.


----------



## millinium_bug

RUKN said:


> Thank you.well my professional is 223311 Training & development professional. To be very honest, have no idea when to move as i am wroking in Governmental Organization.


WOW Good shot bro .....
Congrats and all the best for the rest 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## lahori_Dude

RUKN said:


> Dear All,
> Got 190 visa grant today (Jan 30). I was the silent user of expat forum and it has helped me a lot and I thank you all for this from the core of my heart.
> Following are my time lines
> SSA Applied 18 August 2012
> SS approved November 19, 2012
> Visa Applied November 26, 2012
> CO allocated 8 December 2012
> CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012)
> Once again thank you all


Congrats bro RUKN, Every 190 approval news keeps my hopes alive  . Yours probably broke all the previous records. I think it took you two months to get approval from the date of application If I am not mistaken?


----------



## ITS27001

Do you guys now if Iranian peoples goes through this lengthy security check or not ?


----------



## lahori_Dude

*190 Average Approval Time*

Dear All,
I compiled below list for all the 190 Pakistani Applicants who got approved. You are all requested to kindly edit and add anything you know in addition so that we may all get an idea of how long it takes on average for Pakistani applicants to get approved

*GRANTED: (latest approval starts from top)*

1-RUKN (Total Time: 2 Months)
SSA Applied: 18 August 2012--SS approved: November 19, 2012--Visa Applied November 26, 2012
CO allocated 8 December 2012--CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012) -- Grant: 30 January 2013

2-AUSA (Total Time: 4 Months)
Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 Applied : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant – 21 January 2013 

3-wanttomove (Total Time: 3 Months) - --- FEMALE APPLICANT
(261312) SA SS Applied 13 Jul 12 | SS Approved & ITA: 31 Aug 12 | 190 Lodged: 8 Sep 12 | Meds->finalized: 24 Sep->14 Dec2012 | CO: 27 Sep 12 | Grant: 14 Dec 2012

4- Muhammad Umair Iqbal (Total Time: 4 Months)
SA Approval : 15th Aug---Visa App Lodge :25 Aug---Ack Rec : 28th Aug---Med : 13th Sep---PCC : 14th Sep--Grant: 13 December 2012

5-SAltish (Total Time: 1-1/2 Months)
EA:12,12,2011 ,SS grant :27,09,2012 , Visa Applied : 26,10,2012 ,Med/Pcc Req :13th Nov, Med/Pcc Sub:11,12,2012,80&1221 :12,12,2012, Visa Granted :14 December 2012.


----------



## Naveed539

Hi,

Just heard about your Visa Grant for 190...Feels so good for you...May you have a bright future ahead...I want to ask that i am also working in Govt Organization so does this thing being into Govt job matters to the extent that your security checks / processing time gets bit reduced one in your view and if this is not very personal, then in which department you were working...?

Regards,


----------



## opfian

@RUKN Congratulations!!


----------



## opfian

any news from 189 applicants?


----------



## Naveed539

Congratulations


----------



## hajan

sunnyyy said:


> Updating.. with a good news of another Grant today for a Pakistani brother "RUKN".
> 
> 
> 189/190 Status-Pakistani Applicant Members (Sort: Visa Granted/Applied): 30/1/13
> ================================================================================
> 
> Summary:
> 189 Visa applied=11
> 190 Visa applied=7
> 189 Visa granted=0
> 190 Visa granted=2
> unknown Subclass=2
> 
> 
> 1-AUSA (190)
> Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant - 21.01.2013
> 
> 2-RUKN (190)
> SSA App 18 Aug 2012 | SS approved Nov 19,12 | Visa App Nov 26,12 | CO alloc 8 Dec,12 (Meds/PCC) | Got 190 visa grant today (Jan 30)
> 
> 3-hbarif (190)
> VIC Approval: 23 May 2012 | DIAC Application (190) Submitted: 14 Aug 2012 | Application Lodged: 14 Sep 2012 | CO Assigned: 10 Oct 2012
> 
> 4-zakinaeem (189)
> ACS +ve: 05-06-2012 | IELTS - S:8.5 W:7.0 R:8.0 L:7.5 | EOI: 14-07-2012 | 189 Invite/App: 15 Sep / 21 Sep 2012 | ACK: 28 Sep Meds: 23 Oct (Not finalized) CO: 24 Oct External Checks: 08 Nov
> 
> 5-paki_migrant (190)
> IELTS-Feb'12 | (263311) EA appl/appd-Mar/Jun'12 | EOI-5 Jul'12 | SA SS (190) appl/appd/ITA-8 Jul/3 Sep/3 Sep | Visa app-22 Sep | CO-13 Oct | Med-22 Oct/24 Oct | PCC-4 Nov
> 
> 6-saeeds (189)
> ACS +ve 10th Aug 2012 IELTS : 7W,9R, 7S,8.5L l EOI App: 15th Aug 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :15th Sep 2012 Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 ACK: 4th Oct 2012 CO: 25th Oct 2012 Form 80 submitted: 6th Nov 2012 PCC : pending Medical : pending
> 
> 7-Destination Journey (190)
> ACS: 14th May 2012 | IELTS: 7 | Vis SS Approved: 27th June 2012 | Visa Application Filed 2nd Oct 2012 | CO: 2nd Nov 2012| Meds 15th Nov 2012 | Form 80 & PCC: 18th Nov 2012
> 
> 8-sunnyyy (189)
> ACS: 31/8/12 | IELTS: 7.5 OA | EOI: 1/9/12 (189/65) | Invite: 1/10/12 | Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80/Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12 | PCC/Med: ??
> 
> 9-opfian (189)
> EA : 23-03-2012 | EA +ve: 02-08-12 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7.5 S7 O7.5 | EOI : 23-08-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Oct| Applied: 19 Oct | Ack: 23 Oct| CO: 08 Nov | Uploaded: 26 Nov
> 
> 10-ammad1258 (189)
> ACS +ve12th Jun 2012 IELTS : W7,R8.5, S8,L8 l EOI App: 3rd Jul 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :31st Aug 2012 Ldgd : 24th Oct 2012 CO. : ?? PCC :?? Grant:??
> 
> 11-GulPak (190)
> EOI Submitted: 14th july 2012 (190) | SA SS Applied: 17th July 2012 | SS approval/Visa Invite: 16th Oct 2012 | Visa Applied: SASS on 26th OCT
> 
> 12-bhura (189)
> EA CDR (233211) 11/04, IELTS(+7) 13/10,EOI(189 65P) 24/10, Invite 189 1/11,Visa1/11, Ack. 02/11, CO 27/11, Form 80. 28/11/.... waiting
> 
> 13-samper (189)
> EOI 25/0912, EOI Invitation 189 01/Oct/12 , Case submission 3/Nov/12, CO 06/Dec/12, Form 80 send 21/Dec/12, Remaining DOC Send 28/Jan/13
> 
> 14-TV Buff (189)
> Invite: 15 Oct | Appl Lodged: 6 Nov | 189 Ack: 13 NOV | CO Ass: 17th Nov | Documents Submitted: 19th Nov
> 
> 15-Pak_Aussie (189)
> IELTS: Mar-12 OA: 7.5 | EA : Apr-12 | EA +ve: Aug-12 | EOI (189) : Aug-12 | 189 Invite: Oct-12 | Applied: Nov-12 | CO: Nov-12
> 
> 16-lahori_Dude (190)
> ACS +ve: 25 Oct 12 | EOI Applied: 25 Oct 12 | 190 Invite/App: 03 Dec/05 Dec 12|CO: 13 Dec 12|PCC&Meds???|Grant????
> 
> 17-hajan (Visa Subclass?)
> EOI:25/10/12 (60 Pts) | Invd: 2/12/12 | Appl/Ack 20/12/12 | Docs Upl eVisa: 20/12/12 | Med: 26/12/12 (Wife X-ray + New Born remaining) | Paki PCC: 14/1/13 | Mal PCC: In Process | CO: Not assigned
> 
> 18-mohsin_jawed (189)
> 233914 |Engg Technologist (60p) |IELTS: 8.0 (10 pts) |Jun'11: 476 |EOI(189): 22-12-12 |Invited:07-1-13 |Applied: 10-1-13 |Medical: 15-1-13 |PCC: AU,MY,PK (Uploaded) |CO: Awaiting
> 
> 19-exxpat (Visa Subclass?)
> (261311) ACS: 17 Nov 12 - ACS Assess: 16 Jan 13 - EOI Sub: 17 Jan 13 - Invite: 21 Jan 13 - App Submitted & Acknowledge: 24th Jan, 2013
> 
> 20-Naveed53 (189)
> ANZCO 234111-Agricultural Consultant|Skill Assesment from Vetassess: 18 May, 2012| IELTS (7 Each): 18-01-2013| EOI (189) (65 Points): 18-01-2013| Invited: 21-01-2013
> 
> 
> (Post is to the best of my knowledge, kindly inform if any updates)


My subclass is 189


----------



## hajan

Many many congratulations to RUKN and wishing him best of luck for his future


----------



## lahori_Dude

Is anyone aware of timeline of Waqas Karim. His 190 application got approved not too long ago. I am unable to search him.


----------



## Naveed539

Well I need to update yo guys for some valuable info which i came across today regarding Pak applicants...

I just paid my 189 Visa fee yesterday by Credit Card and then after, i called DIAC today in the morning and had to wait till 33 minutes to talk to DIAC representative so keep this thing in mind that it takes between 10-30 mints to connect to DIAC Officer...

1. The call rates from Pak to DIAC number is more than 15 rupees approx on Mobile Number *WHERE AS* it is 3 Rupees approx for landline Number, no matter from which mobile operator you call and ins pite of the fact that DIAC spokeman confirmed that it is their landline Number, but i don,t understand why Mobile Operators and even Ptcl treat DIAC No as Mobile No rather than Landline No, which is high enough(15 Rupees approx from Any Mobile Operator ether), *If anybody know the alternative cheap way to connect with DIAC phone line, Please inform too.*

2. The Officer confirmed that the concept of *High Risk Countries* is still applicable in case of High Risk countries Like Pakistan, Iran, Afghanistan etc...But i am surprised as India comes also under HR catagory, But Indians applicants are getting their grants quiet earlier than Pakistani mates.

3. The Officer confirmed, that applicant can go for his / her medical check up at any time but after lodging of his / her Visa application rather than to wait for CO directions in this regard...Its all applicant decision in this regard.

4. Scanned copies of Original documents and formats like JPEG will equally be acceptable rather than to go for the scanning of certified documents...

5. After getting your application lodged, You can have your Health Identification Number from DIAC Officer by calling him and then the applicant will be able to go for Medical examination accordingly. 


Hope, this information will assist all of our Pak mates to prepare lodge their Visa applications according to the requirements set out by DIAC...

I would like others members to put their contribution in the same way so that we could have a composite analysis of whole Visa application till Grant process ourself in the same way, as most of the Indians are helping eath others in the same Forum.

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## Naveed539

Well I need to update yo guys for some valuable info which i came across today regarding Pak applicants...

I just paid my 189 Visa fee yesterday by Credit Card and then after, i called DIAC today in the morning and had to wait till 33 minutes to talk to DIAC representative so keep this thing in mind that it takes between 10-30 mints to connect to DIAC Officer...

1. The call rates from Pak to DIAC number is more than 15 rupees approx on Mobile Number *WHERE AS* it is 3 Rupees approx for landline Number, no matter from which mobile operator you call and ins pite of the fact that DIAC spokeman confirmed that it is their landline Number, but i don,t understand why Mobile Operators and even Ptcl treat DIAC No as Mobile No rather than Landline which is high enough (15 Rs from almost every Mobile operator), *If anybody know the alternative cheap way to connect with DIAC phone line, Please inform too.*

2. The Officer confirmed that the concept of *High Risk Countries* is still applicable in case of High Risk countries Like Pakistan, Iran, Afghanistan etc...But i am surprised as India comes also under HR catagory, But Indians applicants are getting their grants quiet earlier than Pakistani mates.

3. The Officer confirmed, that applicant can go for his / her medical check up at any time but after lodging of his / her Visa application rather than to wait for CO directions in this regard...Its all applicant decision in this regard.

4. Scanned copies of Original documents and formats like JPEG will equally be acceptable rather than to go for the scanning of certified documents...

5. After getting your application lodged, You can have your Health Identification Number from DIAC Officer by calling him and then the applicant will be able to go for Medical examination accordingly. 


Hope, this information will assist all of our Pak mates to prepare lodge their Visa applications according to the requirements set out by DIAC...

I would like others members to put their contribution in the same way so that we could have a composite analysis of whole Visa application till Grant process ourself in the same way, as most of the Indians are helping eath others in the same Forum.

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## sunnyyy

Naveed539 said:


> Well I need to update yo guys for some valuable info which i came across today regarding Pak applicants...
> 
> I just paid my 189 Visa fee yesterday by Credit Card and then after, i called DIAC today in the morning and had to wait till 33 minutes to talk to DIAC representative so keep this thing in mind that it takes between 10-30 mints to connect to DIAC Officer...
> 
> 1. The call rates from Pak to DIAC number is more than 15 rupees approx on Mobile Number *WHERE AS* it is 3 Rupees approx for landline Number, no matter from which mobile operator you call and ins pite of the fact that DIAC spokeman confirmed that it is their landline Number, but i don,t understand why Mobile Operators and even Ptcl treat DIAC No as Mobile No rather than Landline which is high enough (15 Rs from almost every Mobile operator), *If anybody know the alternative cheap way to connect with DIAC phone line, Please inform too.*
> 
> 2. The Officer confirmed that the concept of *High Risk Countries* is still applicable in case of High Risk countries Like Pakistan, Iran, Afghanistan etc...But i am surprised as India comes also under HR catagory, But Indians applicants are getting their grants quiet earlier than Pakistani mates.
> 
> 3. The Officer confirmed, that applicant can go for his / her medical check up at any time but after lodging of his / her Visa application rather than to wait for CO directions in this regard...Its all applicant decision in this regard.
> 
> 4. Scanned copies of Original documents and formats like JPEG will equally be acceptable rather than to go for the scanning of certified documents...
> 
> 5. After getting your application lodged, You can have your Health Identification Number from DIAC Officer by calling him and then the applicant will be able to go for Medical examination accordingly.
> 
> 
> Hope, this information will assist all of our Pak mates to prepare lodge their Visa applications according to the requirements set out by DIAC...
> 
> I would like others members to put their contribution in the same way so that we could have a composite analysis of whole Visa application till Grant process ourself in the same way, as most of the Indians are helping eath others in the same Forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed



Dear Naveed,
Thanks for sharing the valuable info.

However regarding Medical checks, i haven't yet come across the Health identification number as i booked my meds a week ago and the only thing i was asked was my TRN number.

Regards.


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Sunny,

You will not be able to go for Electronic Checking of your online Health investigation status uploaded by IOM and also i guess, it is a kind of requirement for the Panel Physician to conduct your Medical perhaps...?

Have you got any solution regarding cheap call rates issue please,


----------



## hajan

Naveed539 said:


> Well I need to update yo guys for some valuable info which i came across today regarding Pak applicants...
> 
> I just paid my 189 Visa fee yesterday by Credit Card and then after, i called DIAC today in the morning and had to wait till 33 minutes to talk to DIAC representative so keep this thing in mind that it takes between 10-30 mints to connect to DIAC Officer...
> 
> 1. The call rates from Pak to DIAC number is more than 15 rupees approx on Mobile Number *WHERE AS* it is 3 Rupees approx for landline Number, no matter from which mobile operator you call and ins pite of the fact that DIAC spokeman confirmed that it is their landline Number, but i don,t understand why Mobile Operators and even Ptcl treat DIAC No as Mobile No rather than Landline which is high enough (15 Rs from almost every Mobile operator), *If anybody know the alternative cheap way to connect with DIAC phone line, Please inform too.*
> 
> 2. The Officer confirmed that the concept of *High Risk Countries* is still applicable in case of High Risk countries Like Pakistan, Iran, Afghanistan etc...But i am surprised as India comes also under HR catagory, But Indians applicants are getting their grants quiet earlier than Pakistani mates.
> 
> 3. The Officer confirmed, that applicant can go for his / her medical check up at any time but after lodging of his / her Visa application rather than to wait for CO directions in this regard...Its all applicant decision in this regard.
> 
> 4. Scanned copies of Original documents and formats like JPEG will equally be acceptable rather than to go for the scanning of certified documents...
> 
> 5. After getting your application lodged, You can have your Health Identification Number from DIAC Officer by calling him and then the applicant will be able to go for Medical examination accordingly.
> 
> 
> Hope, this information will assist all of our Pak mates to prepare lodge their Visa applications according to the requirements set out by DIAC...
> 
> I would like others members to put their contribution in the same way so that we could have a composite analysis of whole Visa application till Grant process ourself in the same way, as most of the Indians are helping eath others in the same Forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed



Dear Naveed,

The number used my DIAC is a special landline number and we dont have any other option to go. Calling from any number from Pakistan mobile/ptcl will be same.

I really appreciated all your points you mentioned here. I fully support what you have written here. When I called them after lodging my application I also got same answers. 

I am just waiting for CO to be allocated :juggle:

Kind Regards,


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Naveed539 said:


> Well I need to update yo guys for some valuable info which i came across today regarding Pak applicants...
> 
> I just paid my 189 Visa fee yesterday by Credit Card and then after, i called DIAC today in the morning and had to wait till 33 minutes to talk to DIAC representative so keep this thing in mind that it takes between 10-30 mints to connect to DIAC Officer...
> 
> 1. The call rates from Pak to DIAC number is more than 15 rupees approx on Mobile Number *WHERE AS* it is 3 Rupees approx for landline Number, no matter from which mobile operator you call and ins pite of the fact that DIAC spokeman confirmed that it is their landline Number, but i don,t understand why Mobile Operators and even Ptcl treat DIAC No as Mobile No rather than Landline No, which is high enough(15 Rupees approx from Any Mobile Operator ether), *If anybody know the alternative cheap way to connect with DIAC phone line, Please inform too.*
> 
> 2. The Officer confirmed that the concept of *High Risk Countries* is still applicable in case of High Risk countries Like Pakistan, Iran, Afghanistan etc...But i am surprised as India comes also under HR catagory, But Indians applicants are getting their grants quiet earlier than Pakistani mates.
> 
> 3. The Officer confirmed, that applicant can go for his / her medical check up at any time but after lodging of his / her Visa application rather than to wait for CO directions in this regard...Its all applicant decision in this regard.
> 
> 4. Scanned copies of Original documents and formats like JPEG will equally be acceptable rather than to go for the scanning of certified documents...
> 
> 5. After getting your application lodged, You can have your Health Identification Number from DIAC Officer by calling him and then the applicant will be able to go for Medical examination accordingly.
> 
> 
> Hope, this information will assist all of our Pak mates to prepare lodge their Visa applications according to the requirements set out by DIAC...
> 
> I would like others members to put their contribution in the same way so that we could have a composite analysis of whole Visa application till Grant process ourself in the same way, as most of the Indians are helping eath others in the same Forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed


Thanks for the info Naveed, I wanted to ask in case I have an agent can I still call DIAC, or it has to be only my agent? I know for emails, they only respond to my agent as he is the contact stated in my application. One more question, what was the number you called DIAC at ?


Thanks
Al


----------



## Naveed539

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks for the info Naveed, I wanted to ask in case I have an agent can I still call DIAC, or it has to be only my agent? I know for emails, they only respond to my agent as he is the contact stated in my application. One more question, what was the number you called DIAC at ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Al


Ok...I presume that in order to to communicate to DIAC Officers, You must have at least your Passport Number and TRN (Transaction Reference Number) with you so that he can access your Evisa application electronically using their online data base....

And DIAC number is +0061-1300-3646-13, if you are calling internationally like from Pakistan.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Naveed539 said:


> Ok...I presume that in order to to communicate to DIAC Officers, You must have at least your Passport Number and TRN (Transaction Reference Number) with you so that he can access your Evisa application electronically using their online data base....
> 
> And DIAC number is +0061-1300-3646-13, if you are calling internationally like from Pakistan.
> 
> Hope this helps,


Thanks Naveed, Will try to call them on Monday, is there a specific time for the call?


Thanks
Al


----------



## samper

Naveed539 said:


> Well I need to update yo guys for some valuable info which i came across today regarding Pak applicants...
> 
> I just paid my 189 Visa fee yesterday by Credit Card and then after, i called DIAC today in the morning and had to wait till 33 minutes to talk to DIAC representative so keep this thing in mind that it takes between 10-30 mints to connect to DIAC Officer...
> 
> 1. The call rates from Pak to DIAC number is more than 15 rupees approx on Mobile Number *WHERE AS* it is 3 Rupees approx for landline Number, no matter from which mobile operator you call and ins pite of the fact that DIAC spokeman confirmed that it is their landline Number, but i don,t understand why Mobile Operators and even Ptcl treat DIAC No as Mobile No rather than Landline No, which is high enough(15 Rupees approx from Any Mobile Operator ether), *If anybody know the alternative cheap way to connect with DIAC phone line, Please inform too.*
> 
> 2. The Officer confirmed that the concept of *High Risk Countries* is still applicable in case of High Risk countries Like Pakistan, Iran, Afghanistan etc...But i am surprised as India comes also under HR catagory, But Indians applicants are getting their grants quiet earlier than Pakistani mates.
> 
> 3. The Officer confirmed, that applicant can go for his / her medical check up at any time but after lodging of his / her Visa application rather than to wait for CO directions in this regard...Its all applicant decision in this regard.
> 
> 4. Scanned copies of Original documents and formats like JPEG will equally be acceptable rather than to go for the scanning of certified documents...
> 
> 5. After getting your application lodged, You can have your Health Identification Number from DIAC Officer by calling him and then the applicant will be able to go for Medical examination accordingly.
> 
> 
> Hope, this information will assist all of our Pak mates to prepare lodge their Visa applications according to the requirements set out by DIAC...
> 
> I would like others members to put their contribution in the same way so that we could have a composite analysis of whole Visa application till Grant process ourself in the same way, as most of the Indians are helping eath others in the same Forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed


Dear Naveed,

You are right Indian are getting their visa quickly as compare to Pakistani applicants while India is also in HR country, but keep in mind Indian government structure is much strong as compare to Pakistan and their foreign ministry is aggressively activate to facilitate their peoples, I have my brother in Australia and he got his PR after study within 2 years why because when they send security checks to Pakistan our respected bodies take too much time to process those documents don't know why while Indian process those doc's ASAP basis not Indian even other countries like Bangladesh, Indonesia have speedy process http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/frown.gif

Regards
Samper


----------



## mimran

samper said:


> Dear Naveed,
> 
> You are right Indian are getting their visa quickly as compare to Pakistani applicants while India is also in HR country, but keep in mind Indian government structure is much strong as compare to Pakistan and their foreign ministry is aggressively activate to facilitate their peoples, I have my brother in Australia and he got his PR after study within 2 years why because when they send security checks to Pakistan our respected bodies take too much time to process those documents don't know why while Indian process those doc's ASAP basis not Indian even other countries like Bangladesh, Indonesia have speedy process http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> Regards
> Samper



Although you are right about increasing timelines for Pakistanis, I guess all has been changed now as we can see 6 Pakistani applicants got 190 visa within 3 months which is really fast. So I think things are looking positive now for Pakistani applicants.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

mimran said:


> Although you are right about increasing timelines for Pakistanis, I guess all has been changed now as we can see 6 Pakistani applicants got 190 visa within 3 months which is really fast. So I think things are looking positive now for Pakistani applicants.


What about the 189 visa?


----------



## djmalik

mimran said:


> Although you are right about increasing timelines for Pakistanis, I guess all has been changed now as we can see 6 Pakistani applicants got 190 visa within 3 months which is really fast. So I think things are looking positive now for Pakistani applicants.


I'm happy for all the visa 190 holders but getting really worried for 176 applicants like me


----------



## mimran

ChrisJAnderson said:


> What about the 189 visa?


So far we have not seen any 189 visa, but Iam sure it will be fast as well. As I recall service standard for 190 is 6 months processing and 189 is 12 months. 

For 189 visas how much time it takes for CO allocation? Have you been allotted a CO?

176 CO allocation was immediately within one month and 175 CO allocation was taking 6 months. So I guess if 189 visa will be allotted a CO within 3 to 6 months.


----------



## mimran

djmalik said:


> I'm happy for all the visa 190 holders but getting really worried for 176 applicants like me



Same here :juggle:


----------



## mimran

Naveed539 said:


> Well I need to update yo guys for some valuable info which i came across today regarding Pak applicants...
> 
> I just paid my 189 Visa fee yesterday by Credit Card and then after, i called DIAC today in the morning and had to wait till 33 minutes to talk to DIAC representative so keep this thing in mind that it takes between 10-30 mints to connect to DIAC Officer...
> 
> 1. The call rates from Pak to DIAC number is more than 15 rupees approx on Mobile Number *WHERE AS* it is 3 Rupees approx for landline Number, no matter from which mobile operator you call and ins pite of the fact that DIAC spokeman confirmed that it is their landline Number, but i don,t understand why Mobile Operators and even Ptcl treat DIAC No as Mobile No rather than Landline No, which is high enough(15 Rupees approx from Any Mobile Operator ether), *If anybody know the alternative cheap way to connect with DIAC phone line, Please inform too.*
> 
> 2. The Officer confirmed that the concept of *High Risk Countries* is still applicable in case of High Risk countries Like Pakistan, Iran, Afghanistan etc...But i am surprised as India comes also under HR catagory, But Indians applicants are getting their grants quiet earlier than Pakistani mates.
> 
> 3. The Officer confirmed, that applicant can go for his / her medical check up at any time but after lodging of his / her Visa application rather than to wait for CO directions in this regard...Its all applicant decision in this regard.
> 
> 4. Scanned copies of Original documents and formats like JPEG will equally be acceptable rather than to go for the scanning of certified documents...
> 
> 5. After getting your application lodged, You can have your Health Identification Number from DIAC Officer by calling him and then the applicant will be able to go for Medical examination accordingly.
> 
> 
> Hope, this information will assist all of our Pak mates to prepare lodge their Visa applications according to the requirements set out by DIAC...
> 
> I would like others members to put their contribution in the same way so that we could have a composite analysis of whole Visa application till Grant process ourself in the same way, as most of the Indians are helping eath others in the same Forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed



Thanks for the detailed info. Really informative. I have one question on the 5th point

5. After getting your application lodged, You can have your Health Identification Number from DIAC Officer by calling him and then the applicant will be able to go for Medical examination accordingly. 


Do we have to get our Health Identification number by calling DIAC or will we ask from CO and he will send mail with out health identification number ?


----------



## Naveed539

samper said:


> Dear Naveed,
> 
> You are right Indian are getting their visa quickly as compare to Pakistani applicants while India is also in HR country, but keep in mind Indian government structure is much strong as compare to Pakistan and their foreign ministry is aggressively activate to facilitate their peoples, I have my brother in Australia and he got his PR after study within 2 years why because when they send security checks to Pakistan our respected bodies take too much time to process those documents don't know why while Indian process those doc's ASAP basis not Indian even other countries like Bangladesh, Indonesia have speedy process http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> Regards
> Samper


In your view, what kind of security checks applies in case of 189 visa...I mean is this some thing to dela with validity and integrity of qualification / employment Or one's Character and reputation...Please comment if you have some info upon this...?


----------



## Naveed539

mimran said:


> Thanks for the detailed info. Really informative. I have one question on the 5th point
> 
> 5. After getting your application lodged, You can have your Health Identification Number from DIAC Officer by calling him and then the applicant will be able to go for Medical examination accordingly.
> 
> 
> Do we have to get our Health Identification number by calling DIAC or will we ask from CO and he will send mail with out health identification number ?


You can have your Health Identification Number (HIN) by calling DIAC officer directly, alternatively you will have to wait for CO allocation which may takes several weeks...


----------



## mimran

Naveed539 said:


> You can have your Health Identification Number (HIN) by calling DIAC officer directly, alternatively you will have to wait for CO allocation which may takes several weeks...


Hello

My CO has been allocated since May2012 and I sent Form80 in June2012. So probably I will have to check with DIAC officer on call center number as Iam thinking to front load my medicals. 

According to current trends of 175/176 Iam sure that I will not get any mail from CO regarding PCC or medicals before June2013 as my security checks are in progress


----------



## samper

mimran said:


> Although you are right about increasing timelines for Pakistanis, I guess all has been changed now as we can see 6 Pakistani applicants got 190 visa within 3 months which is really fast. So I think things are looking positive now for Pakistani applicants.


when u apply for state visa it will always take less time as compare to 189 this strategy was also implemented in 175 or 176 visas

Regards


----------



## mimran

samper said:


> when u apply for state visa it will always take less time as compare to 189 this strategy was also implemented in 175 or 176 visas
> 
> Regards




176 visas taking 12-16 months to processed, whereas 190 visa taking only 2-3 months. So 176 is also fast but with security checks, whereas 190 for majority cases we have seen no security checks. So its definitely best.


----------



## samper

mimran said:


> 176 visas taking 12-16 months to processed, whereas 190 visa taking only 2-3 months. So 176 is also fast but with security checks, whereas 190 for majority cases we have seen no security checks. So its definitely best.


hope for the best Allah will give success all of us.


----------



## sunnyyy

*Meds requirements.*

Hi Guys,

My timelines are:
189 Visa Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80 & Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12

I have not yet been requested for Meds/PCC, however there was a link on my eVisa that let me fill my details and print my "Examination Referral Letter" online.
Next, I called the particular clinic and scheduled an appointment for my Meds for coming week, on call they only asked me for my Passport and TRN numbers.
They requested to bring the Passport, printed Medical forms and the referral letter at the time of appointment.

I haven't yet come across any HIN (Health identification number) requirements. 

1-	Shall be asked about any HIN or not during Meds?
2-	What else is required at the Meds appointment?

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## AUSA

sunnyyy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My timelines are:
> 189 Visa Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80 & Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12
> 
> I have not yet been requested for Meds/PCC, however there was a link on my eVisa that let me fill my details and print my "Examination Referral Letter" online.
> Next, I called the particular clinic and scheduled an appointment for my Meds for coming week, on call they only asked me for my Passport and TRN numbers.
> They requested to bring the Passport, printed Medical forms and the referral letter at the time of appointment.
> 
> I haven't yet come across any HIN (Health identification number) requirements.
> 
> 1-	Shall be asked about any HIN or not during Meds?
> 2-	What else is required at the Meds appointment?
> 
> Regards,
> Sunny


Check ur inbox .. U r all set nthng else required


----------



## mimran

sunnyyy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My timelines are:
> 189 Visa Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80 & Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12
> 
> I have not yet been requested for Meds/PCC, however there was a link on my eVisa that let me fill my details and print my "Examination Referral Letter" online.
> Next, I called the particular clinic and scheduled an appointment for my Meds for coming week, on call they only asked me for my Passport and TRN numbers.
> They requested to bring the Passport, printed Medical forms and the referral letter at the time of appointment.
> 
> I haven't yet come across any HIN (Health identification number) requirements.
> 
> 1-	Shall be asked about any HIN or not during Meds?
> 2-	What else is required at the Meds appointment?
> 
> Regards,
> Sunny


Hi

In your evisa, is the clinic specifically mentioned that is Jumeriah or Festive City, because I inquired from them, they say that now CO specifically mentions the clinic in which we have to get medicals done?

Have you selected clinic or your own or has the specific clinic mentioned ?


Do you "Arrange Health Examination" on your evisa? Because in the old evisa application we dont get that link. I think we have to ask CO to activate it if we want to go for medicals up front.

Do you also have some link named Referral letter which enables you to print the referral letter ?


----------



## sunnyyy

mimran said:


> Hi
> 
> In your evisa, is the clinic specifically mentioned that is Jumeriah or Festive City, because I inquired from them, they say that now CO specifically mentions the clinic in which we have to get medicals done?
> 
> Have you selected clinic or your own or has the specific clinic mentioned ?
> 
> 
> Do you "Arrange Health Examination" on your evisa? Because in the old evisa application we dont get that link. I think we have to ask CO to activate it if we want to go for medicals up front.
> 
> Do you also have some link named Referral letter which enables you to print the referral letter ?





mimran said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi mimran,
> 
> When i was requested for docs (8 Oct 12), i had these links enabled on my eVisa which included "organize your health exams". So, i just clicked and followed the process, which included selection of clinics as well i.e. either jumeirah or festival city branch. I had the option to select.
> The application asked me few questions and at the end of the process, it printed my Referral Letter.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Sunny


----------



## opfian

I am also a 189 aspirant waiting for Med/PCC call.

@Sunny btw did u explore which UAE health center is better in terms of appointment ? do we have any affiliated health center in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## sunnyyy

opfian said:


> I am also a 189 aspirant waiting for Med/PCC call.
> 
> @Sunny btw did u explore which UAE health center is better in terms of appointment ? do we have any affiliated health center in Abu Dhabi?


Hi opfian,

I tried/called a couple of times for appointment and scheduled to the first one i got through, so can't say much about which of the 2 is better particularly because both of these are under same management (Dubai London Clinic).
There's no associated health center in Abu Dhabi. (i myself wd hv preferred tht)

Regards.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

One question guys. Do you know some immigration agent in Dubai? Are they MARA registered and what is the fee?


----------



## sunnyyy

ChrisJAnderson said:


> One question guys. Do you know some immigration agent in Dubai? Are they MARA registered and what is the fee?


Hi,

You can find the list of MARA registered agents in UAE here..

https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARSea...ted arab emirates&noncom=&lprac=&FolderID=394

regards.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can find the list of MARA registered agents in UAE here..
> 
> https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARSearchResults.aspx?searchforld=7&keyld=united%20arab%20emirates&noncom=&lprac=&FolderID=394
> 
> regards.


Thanks man. I came across the link some time ago but I want to know if any of you had personal experience with any agent.


----------



## Cognos Man

Salaam Guys,

I have recently started following this forum and I must say people like Hassan Waraich, Mimran etc are great help. It would have been more fun in waiting if I started following this forum earlier but it seems like I still have long way to go. Good Luck to all of you.

I have a query. Does it help in any way (SC) if I have spent my last 8 years in Middle East?

Regards,
Noman

ICT Business Analyst | | Online 176 Applied APR2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

Cognos Man said:


> Salaam Guys,
> 
> I have recently started following this forum and I must say people like Hassan Waraich, Mimran etc are great help. It would have been more fun in waiting if I started following this forum earlier but it seems like I still have long way to go. Good Luck to all of you.
> 
> I have a query. Does it help in any way (SC) if I have spent my last 8 years in Middle East?
> 
> Regards,
> Noman
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | | Online 176 Applied APR2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


As somebody else told me, no it doesn't. Infact in another forum a forumer mentioned that uae is also in the high risk countries. But I am not so sure about this.


----------



## SMShoaib

ChrisJAnderson said:


> As somebody else told me, no it doesn't. Infact in another forum a forumer mentioned that uae is also in the high risk countries. But I am not so sure about this.


Indeed, UAE is a high risk country like Pakistan


----------



## farhan-dubai

ChrisJAnderson said:


> One question guys. Do you know some immigration agent in Dubai? Are they MARA registered and what is the fee?



There are many MARA registered agents here but if you have time and will you can do it by your self and we will help you in that as well.:ranger:


----------



## farhan-dubai

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Thanks man. I came across the link some time ago but I want to know if any of you had personal experience with any agent.


Never Never Never go to one company whose name starts with P and owned by a Pakistani


----------



## farhan-dubai

I am new to this forum and my timeline is as below:

*Occupation: HR Advisor, EOI Submitted: 01-December 2012, WA SS Applied: 01-December 2012, WA SS Approved: 08-January 2013, Received WA Contract: 09-January 2013 submitted same day, Invitation for visa received: 15-January-2013, 190 visa lodged: 17-January-2013, Received confirmation from DIAC on 18-January-2013, CO assigned: waiting....*[/B]


----------



## AUSA

farhan-dubai said:


> Never Never Never go to one company whose name starts with P and owned by a Pakistani


Fully agree with you Farhan


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

AUSA said:


> Fully agree with you Farhan


I was thinking about voitin walker or wwic. Dunno about their charges though.


----------



## mimran

Cognos Man said:


> Salaam Guys,
> 
> I have recently started following this forum and I must say people like Hassan Waraich, Mimran etc are great help. It would have been more fun in waiting if I started following this forum earlier but it seems like I still have long way to go. Good Luck to all of you.
> 
> I have a query. Does it help in any way (SC) if I have spent my last 8 years in Middle East?
> 
> Regards,
> Noman
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | | Online 176 Applied APR2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..



Hi Noman

Your timelines are exactly the same as mine . Keep in touch and let us know about any update on the case. Btw have you dont some front loading like PCC , Medicals ( I think we cannot front load medicals now as per new policy)


----------



## mimran

farhan-dubai said:


> Never Never Never go to one company whose name starts with P and owned by a Pakistani


100% right. This forum is enough to take us through, so no need for any agents


----------



## SMShoaib

mimran said:


> Originally Posted by Cognos Man View Post
> Salaam Guys,
> 
> I have recently started following this forum and I must say people like Hassan Waraich, Mimran etc are great help. It would have been more fun in waiting if I started following this forum earlier but it seems like I still have long way to go. Good Luck to all of you.
> 
> I have a query. Does it help in any way (SC) if I have spent my last 8 years in Middle East?
> 
> Regards,
> Noman
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | | Online 176 Applied APR2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


I someone has spent sometime to any country other than its nation country. It increases the SC process time but not much


----------



## hbarif

ChrisJAnderson said:


> I was thinking about voitin walker or wwic. Dunno about their charges though.


WWICS charges are half (Appx. 6k AED) then VWD but service is pathetic. Once you make the payment, a huge difference will come in response time.


----------



## joluwarrior

hbarif said:


> WWICS charges are half (Appx. 6k AED) then VWD but service is pathetic. Once you make the payment, a huge difference will come in response time.


My experience with WWICS has been good in Kuwait. Everything has been smooth from discussions, initiation, payments, progress updates and communication. My progress in my signature also gives a picture of the same. There has never been a lack of transparency on their behalf. Be it any doubt, they have always been a call away.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Dr.ABC

Dear Farhan-Dubai,
You and myself are almost on the same boat.I lodged 190 Visa applc'n on 18 Jan.Rcvd confrm'n on 18 Jan, waiting on CO.I am also UAE based.
Agree with seniors that this forum is sufficient to take us through the right steps of this process.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

joluwarrior said:


> My experience with WWICS has been good in Kuwait. Everything has been smooth from discussions, initiation, payments, progress updates and communication. My progress in my signature also gives a picture of the same. There has never been a lack of transparency on their behalf. Be it any doubt, they have always been a call away.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Thanks for the replies. I heard of wwic through an article in the khaleej times. Later i checked the mara website. But they arent listed. As per the article they provided a lot of services Including receiving at the airport and initial accommodation.


----------



## joluwarrior

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Thanks for the replies. I heard of wwic through an article in the khaleej times. Later i checked the mara website. But they arent listed. As per the article they provided a lot of services Including receiving at the airport and initial accommodation.


WWICS are registered with MARA. I have noted their registration details in the MARA website. So there is no doubt about that. Also I have filled and forwarded forms to ACS and DIAC which appoint WWICS as my representative for all communication. I have not faced any problem with that as well. All mails and final letters have come to them and forwarded to me the same day along with a call from their call center in India to enquire if I have received and understood the contents of the email. 

The landed facilities like airport pick up and initial accommodation is provided only in Sydney only as their office is based in Sydney in AUS.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## SAltish

SAlaam,

Any one moving to Adelaide, South Australia in June, 2013.

I am planning to go in June, 2013. So if some one is planning accordingly, we could be in touch to help out and sort out the things initially.

Regards,

SAltish.


----------



## Naveed539

Dear All,

I just want to develop the understanding of one very important step...

*Is the allocation of CO, being associated with the completion of uploading of all required documents mentioned in applicant 189 Visa Application Checklist or the allocation of CO, is something which is entirely independent of completion / uploading status of every required document and will be allocated anywhere between a time peroid of 2-5 weeks...?*

Your valuable comments please,

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539

Dear All,

I just want to develop the understanding of one very important step...
*
Is the allocation of CO, being associated with the completion of uploading of all required documents mentioned in applicant 189 Visa Application Checklist or the allocation of CO, is something which is entirely independent of completion / uploading status of every required document and will be allocated anywhere between a time peroid of 2-5 weeks...?*

Your valuable comments please,

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539

sunnyyy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My timelines are:
> 189 Visa Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80 & Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12
> 
> I have not yet been requested for Meds/PCC, however there was a link on my eVisa that let me fill my details and print my "Examination Referral Letter" online.
> Next, I called the particular clinic and scheduled an appointment for my Meds for coming week, on call they only asked me for my Passport and TRN numbers.
> They requested to bring the Passport, printed Medical forms and the referral letter at the time of appointment.
> 
> I haven't yet come across any HIN (Health identification number) requirements.
> 
> 1-	Shall be asked about any HIN or not during Meds?
> 2-	What else is required at the Meds appointment?
> 
> Regards,
> Sunny


You can ask about your HIN by calling to DIAC number...I got the same after lodging my application one day earlier.


----------



## Naveed539

I am surprised as to why, people are not going for their Medical and PCC after lodging the visa applications and waiting for CO directions in this regard, Because getting the both takes around 2 weeks or so....?


----------



## msaqib

SAltish said:


> SAlaam,
> 
> Any one moving to Adelaide, South Australia in June, 2013.
> 
> I am planning to go in June, 2013. So if some one is planning accordingly, we could be in touch to help out and sort out the things initially.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> SAltish.


Hi Saltish,

My meds have been referred 2 days ago and hoping to get a positive outcome. If all ends well I might be travelling around the same time. have you been granted the visa and will you be travelling with family, if that applies.

Regards,
MS


----------



## msaqib

Naveed539 said:


> I am surprised as to why, people are not going for their Medical and PCC after lodging the visa applications and waiting for CO directions in this regard, Because getting the both takes around 2 weeks or so....?


Hi Naveed,

Primarily because one is unsure as to when the meds and pcc might be requested. In my case the CO asked for them more then a year after I submitted my app. And the local police normally gives a pcc for a six months period. Plus, meds get expired if they cross an year's period.

Regards,
MS


----------



## Naveed539

msaqib said:


> Hi Saltish,
> 
> My meds have been referred 2 days ago and hoping to get a positive outcome. If all ends well I might be travelling around the same time. have you been granted the visa and will you be travelling with family, if that applies.
> 
> Regards,
> MS


Quiet usefull info i must say...Thank you so much.


----------



## jawadasheikh

*how much time more*

Dear Fellows
can anyone state that how much time more would be required?
Telecom engineer | Online 176 Applied jan 2012|CO feb 2012 |Form80 sent apr2012|job des letters june 2012|


----------



## SAltish

msaqib said:


> Hi Saltish,
> 
> My meds have been referred 2 days ago and hoping to get a positive outcome. If all ends well I might be travelling around the same time. have you been granted the visa and will you be travelling with family, if that applies.
> 
> Regards,
> MS


Hi SAqib,

Yes I already got the visasubclass 489 last december, 2012. I would be traveling alone.

Regards,

SAltish.


----------



## Cognos Man

mimran said:


> Hi Noman
> 
> Your timelines are exactly the same as mine . Keep in touch and let us know about any update on the case. Btw have you dont some front loading like PCC , Medicals ( I think we cannot front load medicals now as per new policy)


Hi Imran,

Yes! I certainly noticed that our timelines are exactly same. Well! There might be couple of things which may delay my process:
1-	I added my new born daughter in Aug-Sep 12
2-	I have lived in Pakistan, Dubai (2004-08) & Kuwait (2008 – till date), which might increase my SC.
As per my understanding, I am waiting for CO to request me for PCC. This will be a big exercise itself as I need to get it from 3 places.

I’ll add u in my friend list : )

Regards,
Noman


ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied APR2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


----------



## sunnyyy

Naveed539 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just want to develop the understanding of one very important step...
> *
> Is the allocation of CO, being associated with the completion of uploading of all required documents mentioned in applicant 189 Visa Application Checklist or the allocation of CO, is something which is entirely independent of completion / uploading status of every required document and will be allocated anywhere between a time peroid of 2-5 weeks...?*
> 
> Your valuable comments please,
> 
> Regards,


Hi,

Allocation of CO is not dependent on front loading any document. Nowadays, its taking approximately 5-7 weeks for CO allocation from time of lodgement.

Regards.


----------



## mimran

jawadasheikh said:


> Dear Fellows
> can anyone state that how much time more would be required?
> Telecom engineer | Online 176 Applied jan 2012|CO feb 2012 |Form80 sent apr2012|job des letters june 2012|


Dear Jawad

Currently Sept/Oct/Nov/Dec 2011 CO assigned cases are getting Med/PCC calls, so probably you will get the call accordingly once 2012 cases start getting calls. (might take 2-3 months before you get the call)


----------



## mimran

Naveed539 said:


> I am surprised as to why, people are not going for their Medical and PCC after lodging the visa applications and waiting for CO directions in this regard, Because getting the both takes around 2 weeks or so....?


Usually for 175/176 visas, applicant didnt got any Medical / PCC call atleast for 1 year, due to extensive security checks. So it was normal to have 1+ year long sec checks for applicants. So most of the people (and DIAC site as well) suggested not to go for med/pcc unless and until CO asks for it.


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Pakistani GSM 190 applicants awaiting visa decision.*

Dear All, Below is a list of all Pakistani GSM 190 applicants awaiting visa decision. Additions/Modifications are requested from you guys to keep the list updated. Kindly PM me for any corrections.
Regards,
Adil

*AWAITING*: (Oldest application is at the top and then follows the order downwards)

Waiting Time as of February 1st 2013:

*1-HBARIF (Waiting Time: 4-1/2 Months) (UAE Based)( SS for VIC)*
VIC Approval: 23 May 2012 | DIAC Application (190) Submitted: 14 Aug 2012 | *Application Lodged: 14 Sep 2012 *| CO Assigned: 10 Oct 2012

*2-paki_migrant (Waiting Time: 4-1/2 Months) (Pakistan Based)( SS for SA)*
IELTS-Feb'12 | (263311) EA appl/appd-Mar/Jun'12 | EOI-5 Jul'12 | SA SS (190) appl/appd/ITA-8 Jul/3 Sep/3 Sep |* Visa app-22 Sep* | CO-13 Oct | Med-22 Oct/24 Oct | PCC-4 Nov

*3-Destination Journey (Waiting Time: 4 Months) (Pakistan Based)( SS for ???)*
ACS: 14th May 2012 | IELTS: 7 | Visa SS Approved: 27th June 2012 | *Visa Application Filed 2nd Oct 2012 *| CO: 2nd Nov 2012| Meds 15th Nov 2012 | Form 80 & PCC: 18th Nov 2012

*4-GulPak (Waiting Time: 3 Months) (Pakistan Based)( SS for SA)*
EOI/SASS approved 16 oct,* visa apply 26 oct*, CO13 nov ,med/pcc request 13 nov, med done 29th oct submitted 5th dec

*5-lahori_Dude (Waiting Time: 2 Months) (Pakistan Based)( SS for WA)*
ACS +ve: 25 Oct 12 | EOI Applied: 25 Oct 12 | *190 Invite/App: 03 Dec/05 Dec 12*|CO: 13 Dec 12|PCC&Meds???|Grant???? 

*6-farhan-dubai (Waiting Time: 1/2 Months) (UAE Based)( SS for WA)*
Occupation: HR Advisor, EOI Submitted: 01-December 2012, WA SS Applied: 01-December 2012, WA SS Approved: 08-January 2013, Received WA Contract: 09-January 2013 submitted same day, Invitation for visa received: 15-January-2013, *190 visa lodged: 17-January-2013,* Received confirmation from DIAC on 18-January-2013, CO assigned: waiting 

*7-Dr.ABC (Waiting Time: 1/2 Months) (UAE BASED)(SS for ??)*
*visa application filed on 18/01/2013, *


----------



## mimran

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear All, Below is a list of all Pakistani GSM 190 applicants awaiting visa decision. Additions/Modifications are requested from you guys to keep the list updated. Kindly PM me for any corrections.
> Regards,
> Adil
> 
> *AWAITING*: (Oldest application is at the top and then follows the order downwards)
> 
> Waiting Time as of February 1st 2013:
> 
> *1-HBARIF (Waiting Time: 4-1/2 Months) (UAE Based)( SS for VIC)*
> VIC Approval: 23 May 2012 | DIAC Application (190) Submitted: 14 Aug 2012 | *Application Lodged: 14 Sep 2012 *| CO Assigned: 10 Oct 2012
> 
> *2-paki_migrant (Waiting Time: 4-1/2 Months) (Pakistan Based)( SS for SA)*
> IELTS-Feb'12 | (263311) EA appl/appd-Mar/Jun'12 | EOI-5 Jul'12 | SA SS (190) appl/appd/ITA-8 Jul/3 Sep/3 Sep |* Visa app-22 Sep* | CO-13 Oct | Med-22 Oct/24 Oct | PCC-4 Nov
> 
> *3-Destination Journey (Waiting Time: 4 Months) (Pakistan Based)( SS for ???)*
> ACS: 14th May 2012 | IELTS: 7 | Visa SS Approved: 27th June 2012 | *Visa Application Filed 2nd Oct 2012 *| CO: 2nd Nov 2012| Meds 15th Nov 2012 | Form 80 & PCC: 18th Nov 2012
> 
> *4-GulPak (Waiting Time: 3 Months) (Pakistan Based)( SS for SA)*
> EOI/SASS approved 16 oct,* visa apply 26 oct*, CO13 nov ,med/pcc request 13 nov, med done 29th oct submitted 5th dec
> 
> *5-lahori_Dude (Waiting Time: 2 Months) (Pakistan Based)( SS for WA)*
> ACS +ve: 25 Oct 12 | EOI Applied: 25 Oct 12 | *190 Invite/App: 03 Dec/05 Dec 12*|CO: 13 Dec 12|PCC&Meds???|Grant????
> 
> *6-farhan-dubai (Waiting Time: 1/2 Months) (UAE Based)( SS for WA)*
> Occupation: HR Advisor, EOI Submitted: 01-December 2012, WA SS Applied: 01-December 2012, WA SS Approved: 08-January 2013, Received WA Contract: 09-January 2013 submitted same day, Invitation for visa received: 15-January-2013, *190 visa lodged: 17-January-2013,* Received confirmation from DIAC on 18-January-2013, CO assigned: waiting
> 
> *7-Dr.ABC (Waiting Time: 1/2 Months) (UAE BASED)(SS for ??)*
> *visa application filed on 18/01/2013, *




Nice effort. However I strongly suggest this to be updated in the consolidated excel sheet for Pakistanis

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Keep up the good work


----------



## farhan-dubai

ChrisJAnderson said:


> I was thinking about voitin walker or wwic. Dunno about their charges though.


Voitin walker were so lazy to answer the call that I chased them around two week just to listen to me and give me guidance how we can proceed but usually they are busy or they never return call. (its my personal experience with them and can be different for any other person)

wwic are very good and nice and follow you like anything and they charge around AED 13k or 14k or depending on how you are paying.

But out of two I would have gone with wwic.

why dont you give it a try by your self as the process is quite simple now and what the agent will do is to give a list of things to prepare so you have to do the work by your own anyway. 

Anyway its your decision as I filed my application by my own with the help of checklist available on DIAC and VETASSESS and of with the help of information from fellow members of Pomsinoz and expatforum:ranger:


----------



## farhan-dubai

Dr.ABC said:


> Dear Farhan-Dubai,
> You and myself are almost on the same boat.I lodged 190 Visa applc'n on 18 Jan.Rcvd confrm'n on 18 Jan, waiting on CO.I am also UAE based.
> Agree with seniors that this forum is sufficient to take us through the right steps of this process.


Dr. Sahib,

I dont know how to send the PM you can send me your mobile number so that we can talk and keep you posted about what I am doing and what you are doing or any update.

Regards

Farhan


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Expert Members,

I want to ask that I have lodged my Skilled Independent 189 Visa application on 31-01-2013 and uptill now I have uploaded all required documents except PCC , Medical and Birth Certificate…But while I was checking my online lodged visa application status today, I noticed that, the status of all uploaded documents mentioned under the column “Progress” changed from Recommended to Required and ultimately to Received But the status of Travel Document is still showing as Required…
Type	Date	Progress	Action	
Birth or Age, Evidence of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Character, Evidence of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Academic Transcript 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Work Reference 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Health, Evidence of	31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Bank Statement - Business 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Language Ability - English , Evidence of - Evidence of Australian Qualifications	02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc) 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Language Ability - English , Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS) 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of	31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
*Travel Document - Passport 02/02/2013	Required	Attach document* 
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Employment Contract 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Payslip 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Organise your health examinations

I am very confused as I have uploaded all required documents on the same day including passport as Travel Document But status of all other documents changed from required to received except Travel Document…Although it is also very evident from the section at the bottom of application titled as “Attachment Provided” where one can see that the the file of Travel Document has successfully been uploaded as well

*Evidence Type Document Type Description Date received Filename
Travel Document Passport Passport as Travel Document	02/02/2013 Passport.jpg*


It is therefore requested that I may please be provided with your valuable comments upon this thing as why the status is still showing as required…Secondly should I wait for few days more to see any updation in this regard *OR* after 2-3 days, I should call DIAC *OR* alternatively I should wait till the allocation of CO in my case…?

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Expert Members,

I want to ask that I have lodged my Skilled Independent 189 Visa application on 31-01-2013 and uptill now I have uploaded all required documents except PCC , Medical and Birth Certificate…But while I was checking my online lodged visa application status today, I noticed that, the status of all uploaded documents mentioned under the column “Progress” changed from Recommended to Required and ultimately to Received But the status of Travel Document is still showing as Required…
Type	Date	Progress	Action	
Birth or Age, Evidence of 31/01/2013	*Recommended	*Attach document	
Character, Evidence of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Academic Transcript 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Work Reference 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Health, Evidence of	31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Bank Statement - Business 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Language Ability - English , Evidence of - Evidence of Australian Qualifications	02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc) 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Language Ability - English , Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS) 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of	31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Travel Document - Passport 02/02/2013	*Required* Attach document	
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Employment Contract 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Payslip 02/02/2013	*Received	*Attach document	
Organise your health examinations

I am very confused as I have uploaded all required documents on the same day including passport as Travel Document But status of all other documents changed from required to received except Travel Document…Although it is also very evident from the section at the bottom of application titled as “Attachment Provided” where one can see that the the file of Travel Document has successfully been uploaded as well

*Evidence Type Document Type Description Date received Filename
Travel Document Passport Passport as Travel Document	02/02/2013 Passport.jpg*


It is therefore requested that I may please be provided with your valuable comments upon this thing as why the status is still showing as required…Secondly should I wait for few days more to see any updation in this regard *OR* after 2-3 days, I should call DIAC *OR *alternatively I should wait till the allocation of CO in my case…?

Regards,


----------



## mimran

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Expert Members,
> 
> I want to ask that I have lodged my Skilled Independent 189 Visa application on 31-01-2013 and uptill now I have uploaded all required documents except PCC , Medical and Birth Certificate…But while I was checking my online lodged visa application status today, I noticed that, the status of all uploaded documents mentioned under the column “Progress” changed from Recommended to Required and ultimately to Received But the status of Travel Document is still showing as Required…
> Type	Date	Progress	Action
> Birth or Age, Evidence of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document
> Character, Evidence of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Academic Transcript 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Work Reference 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Health, Evidence of	31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Bank Statement - Business 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Language Ability - English , Evidence of - Evidence of Australian Qualifications	02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc) 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Language Ability - English , Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS) 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of	31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document
> *Travel Document - Passport 02/02/2013	Required	Attach document*
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Employment Contract 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Payslip 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Organise your health examinations
> 
> I am very confused as I have uploaded all required documents on the same day including passport as Travel Document But status of all other documents changed from required to received except Travel Document…Although it is also very evident from the section at the bottom of application titled as “Attachment Provided” where one can see that the the file of Travel Document has successfully been uploaded as well
> 
> *Evidence Type Document Type Description Date received Filename
> Travel Document Passport Passport as Travel Document	02/02/2013 Passport.jpg*
> 
> 
> It is therefore requested that I may please be provided with your valuable comments upon this thing as why the status is still showing as required…Secondly should I wait for few days more to see any updation in this regard *OR* after 2-3 days, I should call DIAC *OR* alternatively I should wait till the allocation of CO in my case…?
> 
> Regards,



Hi 

Give 2-3 days more. It seems CO has been assigned and your documents are being reviewed. So CO change status when they are satisfied with the document and it take few days. In next coming days you will see the status of all your docs to MET


----------



## Naveed539

Does the change of status being received means that *"I have been allocated a CO*" Or *it is not primarily a condition or implication*, that when your document status gets changed to received, then "it implies that you have been assigned a CO"
Regards,


----------



## ITS27001

Dear Naveed,

All application lodged in January have this issue. Some of documents changed their status to Received after a short period of time. This is not mean that a Co got allocated to you !!!

And the other thing is some items generated by the System showing their status Recommended or Required !! 

I advice that you upload the only documents you claimed points for. The other documents will asked by CO if required. Please be patient and wait for your CO to be allocated, if any documents needed by him/her then they will ask for it and you have time to gather and upload it.

Good Luck


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

farhan-dubai said:


> Voitin walker were so lazy to answer the call that I chased them around two week just to listen to me and give me guidance how we can proceed but usually they are busy or they never return call. (its my personal experience with them and can be different for any other person)
> 
> wwic are very good and nice and follow you like anything and they charge around AED 13k or 14k or depending on how you are paying.
> 
> But out of two I would have gone with wwic.
> 
> why dont you give it a try by your self as the process is quite simple now and what the agent will do is to give a list of things to prepare so you have to do the work by your own anyway.
> 
> Anyway its your decision as I filed my application by my own with the help of checklist available on DIAC and VETASSESS and of with the help of information from fellow members of Pomsinoz and expatforum:ranger:


I am a bit confused at the moment about whether to use an agent or not. By the way where did you do your document attestation in uae?


----------



## AUSA

ChrisJAnderson said:


> I am a bit confused at the moment about whether to use an agent or not. By the way where did you do your document attestation in uae?


you don't need any attestation if you can color scan all documents and send to DIAC. 
check ur inbox


----------



## MariaZiba

Guys, please help.
My hubby is Iranian (I am Russian), I am the main applicant, husband is dependant partner with no score for his qualification.
We have lodged 27 Sept 2012. Visa type: 190
2 weeks ago our CO responded to our status query messege explaining that husband is on security checks and also asking for several comments on his form 80. 
Also befor CO asked for the Military Discharge Certificate
Our 6 months finish on 27 March 2013.
Please advise on how much could last SCs for our case

Thank you so much, really need info


----------



## farhan-dubai

ChrisJAnderson said:


> I am a bit confused at the moment about whether to use an agent or not. By the way where did you do your document attestation in uae?


I also didnt authenticate any document and scanned the original documents.
As other senior members also suggest we dont need to submit the authenticated.

:clap2:


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

farhan-dubai said:


> I also didnt authenticate any document and scanned the original documents.
> As other senior members also suggest we dont need to submit the authenticated.
> 
> :clap2:


That will be great. Thanks.


----------



## farhan-dubai

MariaZiba said:


> Guys, please help.
> My hubby is Iranian (I am Russian), I am the main applicant, husband is dependant partner with no score for his qualification.
> We have lodged 27 Sept 2012. Visa type: 190
> 2 weeks ago our CO responded to our status query messege explaining that husband is on security checks and also asking for several comments on his form 80.
> Also befor CO asked for the Military Discharge Certificate
> Our 6 months finish on 27 March 2013.
> Please advise on how much could last SCs for our case
> 
> Thank you so much, really need info


Hi,

What I understand from reading different posts from applicants from different HR countries that SC timeline differs from case to case or person to person like for some applicants from HR countries like Pakistan it takes around 1 to 1.5 year to complete the SC. So no definate answer for you but I think the most time taking SCs are for Pakistani applicants which takes time as mentioned above.:ranger:


----------



## farhan-dubai

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Expert Members,
> 
> I want to ask that I have lodged my Skilled Independent 189 Visa application on 31-01-2013 and uptill now I have uploaded all required documents except PCC , Medical and Birth Certificate…But while I was checking my online lodged visa application status today, I noticed that, the status of all uploaded documents mentioned under the column “Progress” changed from Recommended to Required and ultimately to Received But the status of Travel Document is still showing as Required…
> Type	Date	Progress	Action
> Birth or Age, Evidence of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document
> Character, Evidence of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Academic Transcript 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Work Reference 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Health, Evidence of	31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Bank Statement - Business 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Language Ability - English , Evidence of - Evidence of Australian Qualifications	02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc) 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Language Ability - English , Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS) 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of	31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document
> *Travel Document - Passport 02/02/2013	Required	Attach document*
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Employment Contract 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Payslip 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document
> Organise your health examinations
> 
> I am very confused as I have uploaded all required documents on the same day including passport as Travel Document But status of all other documents changed from required to received except Travel Document…Although it is also very evident from the section at the bottom of application titled as “Attachment Provided” where one can see that the the file of Travel Document has successfully been uploaded as well
> 
> *Evidence Type Document Type Description Date received Filename
> Travel Document Passport Passport as Travel Document	02/02/2013 Passport.jpg*
> 
> 
> It is therefore requested that I may please be provided with your valuable comments upon this thing as why the status is still showing as required…Secondly should I wait for few days more to see any updation in this regard *OR* after 2-3 days, I should call DIAC *OR* alternatively I should wait till the allocation of CO in my case…?
> 
> Regards,


I think you should wait as it seem to be very common problem with the system and I have the same issues like many documents are still showing "required" whereas I have already submitted and I can see it below that the document is there. As per seniors advice just forget it and wait for CO to ask anything pending directly if he is not been able to get it from the system.layball:layball:


----------



## mimran

MariaZiba said:


> Guys, please help.
> My hubby is Iranian (I am Russian), I am the main applicant, husband is dependant partner with no score for his qualification.
> We have lodged 27 Sept 2012. Visa type: 190
> 2 weeks ago our CO responded to our status query messege explaining that husband is on security checks and also asking for several comments on his form 80.
> Also befor CO asked for the Military Discharge Certificate
> Our 6 months finish on 27 March 2013.
> Please advise on how much could last SCs for our case
> 
> Thank you so much, really need info


Dear Maria

Somewhere around 12-16 months of security checks is normal these days.Hope it helps


----------



## bukhari

jawadasheikh said:


> Dear Fellows
> can anyone state that how much time more would be required?
> Telecom engineer | Online 176 Applied jan 2012|CO feb 2012 |Form80 sent apr2012|job des letters june 2012|


Hey bro.. you and I share the timeline.. keep in touch maybe we can be of some help to each other..


----------



## Dr.ABC

My time line:
Skill Ass: 6/12/12
EOI: 9/12/12
Apply WA SS: 9/12/12
Approved WA SS: 17/01/13
Visa 190 App Lodges: 18/01/13


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Experts,

I want to ask, that what do you people mean by *Security Checks / External Checks*, the terms which i have often seen on the posts relating to Pakistani Candidates especially and how long does these security / external checks takes for 189 visa through Skill select ...?

Regards,


----------



## sunnyyy

MariaZiba said:


> Guys, please help.
> My hubby is Iranian (I am Russian), I am the main applicant, husband is dependant partner with no score for his qualification.
> We have lodged 27 Sept 2012. Visa type: 190
> 2 weeks ago our CO responded to our status query messege explaining that husband is on security checks and also asking for several comments on his form 80.
> Also befor CO asked for the Military Discharge Certificate
> Our 6 months finish on 27 March 2013.
> Please advise on how much could last SCs for our case
> 
> Thank you so much, really need info


Hi,
Security checks for VHR countries for 175/176 is taking around 1 - 1.5 yrs.. 
As 189/190 subclass is comparatively new so most of us can't surely say much about the processing timelines for these (although standard for 190 is 6 months).

However, we have observed that for VHR countries like PK, Iran, Syria.. Some 190 cases have lately been finalized within 2-4 months, no such news about 189ers as yet.. So, just pray and keep your hopes UP, like most of us! 

regards.


----------



## MariaZiba

sunnyyy said:


> So, just pray and keep your hopes UP, like most of us!
> 
> regards.


Thank you! I pray for all who's waiting!


----------



## farhan-dubai

Dr.ABC said:


> My time line:
> Skill Ass: 6/12/12
> EOI: 9/12/12
> Apply WA SS: 9/12/12
> Approved WA SS: 17/01/13
> Visa 190 App Lodges: 18/01/13


Sir jee, 
Please keep updating us as my 190 application date is 17/08/2013. 
Good luck:ranger:


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hi all,

I called DIAC today, after many calls and waiting for around 45 mnts on the line, they informed me that all requirements from my side ( Meds and PCCs) have been met, and now my application is pending for Overseas Security Check  

For those who have experience in the external check, do you know when they start the check? is it once the CO is allocated, or it is after I close the Meds and PCCs? 

Also, can I still inquire at the security check contact, I have seen it once in this forum, but I remember on their website they mentioned I cant inquire before 1 year of the date of lodging my application.

Is there any usual time line you know for this ?



Thanks
Al


----------



## Mavrick

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> Security checks for VHR countries for 175/176 is taking around 1 - 1.5 yrs..
> As 189/190 subclass is comparatively new so most of us can't surely say much about the processing timelines for these (although standard for 190 is 6 months).
> 
> However, we have observed that for VHR countries like PK, Iran, Syria.. Some 190 cases have lately been finalized within 2-4 months, no such news about 189ers as yet.. So, just pray and keep your hopes UP, like most of us!
> 
> regards.


Hi,

I have seen the cases for 190 but till now i have not seen anyone from Pakistan granted 189. 

Any one from Pakistan has been granted 189 visa so far ?


----------



## lahori_Dude

Dr.ABC said:


> My time line:
> Skill Ass: 6/12/12
> EOI: 9/12/12
> Apply WA SS: 9/12/12
> Approved WA SS: 17/01/13
> Visa 190 App Lodges: 18/01/13


Thanks, I will update my data sheet. Plz mention your occupation and current location too.


----------



## sunnyyy

Mavrick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen the cases for 190 but till now i have not seen anyone from Pakistan granted 189.
> 
> Any one from Pakistan has been granted 189 visa so far ?



Haven't come across any 189 Pakistani's case finalized as yet...

regards.


----------



## lahori_Dude

farhan-dubai said:


> I think you should wait as it seem to be very common problem with the system and I have the same issues like many documents are still showing "required" whereas I have already submitted and I can see it below that the document is there. As per seniors advice just forget it and wait for CO to ask anything pending directly if he is not been able to get it from the system.layball:layball:


Fully Agreed,


----------



## Schnitzer

Mavrick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen the cases for 190 but till now i have not seen anyone from Pakistan granted 189.
> 
> Any one from Pakistan has been granted 189 visa so far ?


 I think they are, for some reason, favouring SS applicants over Independent applicants.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> Security checks for VHR countries for 175/176 is taking around 1 - 1.5 yrs..
> As 189/190 subclass is comparatively new so most of us can't surely say much about the processing timelines for these (although standard for 190 is 6 months).
> 
> However, we have observed that for VHR countries like PK, Iran, Syria.. Some 190 cases have lately been finalized within 2-4 months, no such news about 189ers as yet.. So, just pray and keep your hopes UP, like most of us!
> 
> regards.


Thanks for the info Sunny.

Does the count of Security Check timeline , starts from the CO allocation, or after closing the Meds and PCCs requirements?


Best
Al


----------



## sunnyyy

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks for the info Sunny.
> 
> Does the count of Security Check timeline , starts from the CO allocation, or after closing the Meds and PCCs requirements?
> 
> 
> Best
> Al


Depends from case to case..
However, in most cases it has been observed to have started from CO allocation.

Regards.


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I called DIAC today, after many calls and waiting for around 45 mnts on the line, they informed me that all requirements from my side ( Meds and PCCs) have been met, and now my application is pending for Overseas Security Check
> 
> For those who have experience in the external check, do you know when they start the check? is it once the CO is allocated, or it is after I close the Meds and PCCs?
> 
> Also, can I still inquire at the security check contact, I have seen it once in this forum, but I remember on their website they mentioned I cant inquire before 1 year of the date of lodging my application.
> 
> Is there any usual time line you know for this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Al


Dear Aladdin:

Normally, the security checks starts after allocation of CO. My case, similar to many other HR countries applicant, is under security check though I've never appeared in a medical

Yes, you can still inquire about your security check contact BUT they have stated in their website that they will not entertain any inquiry of less than an year old applicant. So, it is advisable to wait till that period.

Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## SMShoaib

mimran said:


> Nice effort. However I strongly suggest this to be updated in the consolidated excel sheet for Pakistanis
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> Keep up the good work


I totally in consent with mimran to put your details in the excel sheet that our seniors have been maintaining for years.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## usmanahmadgul

Guys, I have a situation here. I lodged my application for 176 online in june-12 and right now its stuck in checks for at-least 6-7 months. I am planning for Nikah during this month so do I need to inform DIAC about it and will it delay my application processing time and required great deal of documentation for spouse like ielts etc? and what happens if I dont inform DIAC, what are the risks? 

Please advise


----------



## mimran

usmanahmadgul said:


> Guys, I have a situation here. I lodged my application for 176 online in june-12 and right now its stuck in checks for at-least 6-7 months. I am planning for Nikah during this month so do I need to inform DIAC about it and will it delay my application processing time and required great deal of documentation for spouse like ielts etc? and what happens if I dont inform DIAC, what are the risks?
> 
> Please advise


IMO, better inform DIAC, it might cause some delays as your spouse security checks will take its own time. But its best to add it before CO actually contacts you for medicals and pcc. Change of family composition , birth , marriage, job changes are the important things which should be notified immediately to CO


----------



## usmanahmadgul

Thanks, but any idea about the extra time? some months or a year ??


----------



## mimran

Well cant say. Probably 12 months is what each and every Pakistani applicant is facing. There could be a chance that your spouse wont face security checks, as in the forums we have seen many visas granted to female applicants (from Pakistan) without any security checks.


----------



## Mavrick

sunnyyy said:


> Haven't come across any 189 Pakistani's case finalized as yet...
> 
> regards.


I think 189 will be started soon. The reason for 190 early processing can be its priority over 189. 
I hope that under new policy DIAC is following the time line strictly (6 month for 190 & 1 Year for 189)


----------



## SMShoaib

usmanahmadgul said:


> Guys, I have a situation here. I lodged my application for 176 online in june-12 and right now its stuck in checks for at-least 6-7 months. I am planning for Nikah during this month so do I need to inform DIAC about it and will it delay my application processing time and required great deal of documentation for spouse like ielts etc? and what happens if I dont inform DIAC, what are the risks?
> 
> Please advise


Brother, Congratulation for your upcoming Nikkah.

Currently applicants who got CO in Oct-Dec 11 are getting medical call. If current trend continues which seems to be then you can expect your medical call around July 12.
You should inform your CO immediately after celebrating Nikkah. As a proof CO will ask Marriage Certificate. So keep in mind that you have to prepare atleast following documents before getting your visa (along with your prospective wife)
1. Spouse Passport (you may need new NIC with husband name in it)
2. Marriage Certificate
3. Spouse English Evidence (4.5 in IELTS or equivalent)

I dont think preparation of above documents will take more than 4 months. So you have plenty of time before your medical call to prepare these documents.

Now take another scenario. For instance, if you get Medical call tomorrow, even then you can inform your CO about your prospective marriage and ask him that you are going to add another family member. CO considers this thing and he holds the visa till you complete all the documents.

So in any case, you MUST inform your CO.

NB. Female applicant/dependent do not under go security checks. So, adding your wife wont lengthen the security check process


----------



## maham

SMShoaib said:


> I totally in consent with mimran to put your details in the excel sheet that our seniors have been maintaining for years.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


goood effort. might be helpful but its not really good to see not even a single grant in 2012


----------



## Cognos Man

usmanahmadgul said:


> Guys, I have a situation here. I lodged my application for 176 online in june-12 and right now its stuck in checks for at-least 6-7 months. I am planning for Nikah during this month so do I need to inform DIAC about it and will it delay my application processing time and required great deal of documentation for spouse like ielts etc? and what happens if I dont inform DIAC, what are the risks?
> 
> Please advise


If you are making nikah nama now then I feel u must inform them, as we are required to inform about 'change of information'. Time estimation is tricky but Im sure you would like to travel with her instead of applying for her all over again.

ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


----------



## msvayani

usmanahmadgul said:


> Guys, I have a situation here. I lodged my application for 176 online in june-12 and right now its stuck in checks for at-least 6-7 months. I am planning for Nikah during this month so do I need to inform DIAC about it and will it delay my application processing time and required great deal of documentation for spouse like ielts etc? and what happens if I dont inform DIAC, what are the risks?
> 
> Please advise


I would suggest you to inform your CO and include your wife in your application without any cost. I don't think there will be any delay in your application as they don't do security checks for the most of the females.

Also, you have submitted you application in June 2012 (same as mine), so (by looking into the latest trend) your application is expected to finalize in June/July 2013. So still you have got enough time to get IELTS for your spouse and get her CNIC/Passport ready.

On the other hand if you don't include your spouse in your application, you will need to pay full application fees $3060 again and further delays in months because they will treat this as a separate application.

I hope this helps...


----------



## usmanahmadgul

Thanks. 

Documents requirement seems pretty much basic and can be managed and everything seems fine as long as it doesn't add to painfully long waiting periods.


----------



## sunnyyy

Mavrick said:


> I think 189 will be started soon. The reason for 190 early processing can be its priority over 189.
> I hope that under new policy DIAC is following the time line strictly (6 month for 190 & 1 Year for 189)


Hopes are high! 
Congratulations to you on ur Grant, mashaAllah!


----------



## SMShoaib

maham said:


> goood effort. might be helpful but its not really good to see not even a single grant in 2012


When I added my name in that list, there was almost no grant for 2011 applicant.


----------



## usmanahmadgul

Thanks Guys, You all are great help. I was worried for nothing.


----------



## Mavrick

sunnyyy said:


> Hopes are high!
> Congratulations to you on ur Grant, mashaAllah!


Thanks dear,

I hope you will also get good news soon


----------



## bukhari

I just got email from OIGIS and they said
" If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by July 2013 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry." That means possibly more wait for me.


----------



## dynamicmoodz

bukhari said:


> I just got email from OIGIS and they said
> " If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by July 2013 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry." That means possibly more wait for me.


I got the same response from OIGIS couple of weeks back


----------



## Cognos Man

bukhari said:


> I just got email from OIGIS and they said
> " If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by July 2013 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry." That means possibly more wait for me.


Best of luck! InshaAllah! good news will reach u soon.

ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


----------



## lahori_Dude

maham said:


> goood effort. might be helpful but its not really good to see not even a single grant in 2012


Maham, Don't get disappointed  There were five GSM 190 approvals for Pakistani candidates in 2012. Below is the list. This list was published on page 72 of this thread as well not too long ago but I guess you missed it. Cheers

GRANTED: (latest approval starts from top)

1-RUKN (Total Time: 2 Months)
SSA Applied: 18 August 2012--SS approved: November 19, 2012--Visa Applied November 26, 2012
CO allocated 8 December 2012--CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012) -- Grant: 30 January 2013

2-AUSA (Total Time: 4 Months)
Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 Applied : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant – 21 January 2013 

3-wanttomove (Total Time: 3 Months) - --- FEMALE APPLICANT
(261312) SA SS Applied 13 Jul 12 | SS Approved & ITA: 31 Aug 12 | 190 Lodged: 8 Sep 12 | Meds->finalized: 24 Sep->14 Dec2012 | CO: 27 Sep 12 | Grant: 14 Dec 2012

4- Muhammad Umair Iqbal (Total Time: 4 Months)
SA Approval : 15th Aug---Visa App Lodge :25 Aug---Ack Rec : 28th Aug---Med : 13th Sep---PCC : 14th Sep--Grant: 13 December 2012

5-SAltish (Total Time: 1-1/2 Months)
EA:12,12,2011 ,SS grant :27,09,2012 , Visa Applied : 26,10,2012 ,Med/Pcc Req :13th Nov, Med/Pcc Sub:11,12,2012,80&1221 :12,12,2012, Visa Granted :14 December 2012.


----------



## lahori_Dude

SMShoaib said:


> I totally in consent with mimran to put your details in the excel sheet that our seniors have been maintaining for years.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


I did what I could. However you both have a good idea. Why don't you take an initiative to put all this data in excel to keep the good work of your seniors intact?


----------



## farhan-dubai

Good news friends,

Today I was assigned the CO and CO directly request for Medicals and PCC.

Yahooooooo

WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO


----------



## mimran

lahori_Dude said:


> I did what I could. However you both have a good idea. Why don't you take an initiative to put all this data in excel to keep the good work of your seniors intact?


Deal lahori Dude

No one have modify rights on this sheet. You can mail the data which needs to be updated on the following mail which is also mentioned in the sheet. 

[email protected]


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> I just got email from OIGIS and they said
> " If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by July 2013 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry." That means possibly more wait for me.


Extensive and long security checks.


----------



## sunnyyy

farhan-dubai said:


> Good news friends,
> 
> Today I was assigned the CO and CO directly request for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> Yahooooooo
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO


Definately a good news!.. Congrats!


----------



## farhan-dubai

sunnyyy said:


> Definately a good news!.. Congrats!


Thanks Bro,

I wish everybody will get the grants soon:clap2:


----------



## mimran

*Pakistani backlog applicants (175/176)*

Starting a new thread to discuss issues for Pakistani applicants which are in the backlog for 175 and 176 visas


----------



## mimran

Worried now for 175/176 applicants. Creating a new thread to discuss Paki 175/176 who are stil waiting

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1-pakistani-backlog-applicants-175-176-a.html


----------



## lahori_Dude

mimran said:


> Deal lahori Dude
> 
> No one have modify rights on this sheet. You can mail the data which needs to be updated on the following mail which is also mentioned in the sheet.
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks Imran, Will do so


----------



## lahori_Dude

farhan-dubai said:


> Good news friends,
> 
> Today I was assigned the CO and CO directly request for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> Yahooooooo
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO


Double Yahoooo and congrats from me Farhan, Looks like GSM 190 for WA is rocking. I am also in line for WA GSM 190. Good Luck all the way.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hi guys,

Im on the same boat as a 175 applicant from VHR country.

Once My CO was allocated on the 6th of August, he asked for Medical and PCC, called DIAC few days ago, and learnt that my application is pending external security check, expecting long wait now.


Wishes for all to have their grants soon
Al


----------



## Cognos Man

farhan-dubai said:


> Good news friends,
> 
> Today I was assigned the CO and CO directly request for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> Yahooooooo
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO


Congrats! Best of luck my friend.


----------



## Cognos Man

mimran said:


> Starting a new thread to discuss issues for Pakistani applicants which are in the backlog for 175 and 176 visas


I completely understand why we need to create this thread. Although, I am really happy for our 190 friends (May God bless them with success) but it seems absolutely discouraging for 175/176 applicants. I can’t get around the logic why DIAC resources are working on new applicants and making a backlog of old applicants and that too when some are only couple of months apart in applying.
Just a query! Is there any way to convert 176 to 190 :-s (I thinks worst query ever  )

ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


----------



## mimran

Cognos Man said:


> I completely understand why we need to create this thread. Although, I am really happy for our 190 friends (May God bless them with success) but it seems absolutely discouraging for 175/176 applicants. I can’t get around the logic why DIAC resources are working on new applicants and making a backlog of old applicants and that too when some are only couple of months apart in applying.
> Just a query! Is there any way to convert 176 to 190 :-s (I thinks worst query ever  )
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


I think option of changing one visa type to another without giving any fees was allowed prior to 2010. At that time applicants changed from 475 to 175 or 176 without giving any fees.

Now that is no more allowed as far as I know, and anyone who wants to apply for EOI has to start a new visa process giving all the fees again. Also it could be possible that both visa applications will run in parallel that is 190 and 176. 

Any visa issued later on will cancel automatically the earlier issued one, unless and until earlier issues visa is withdrawn. For instance if 176 applicant applied for 190 and get 190 visa, later if he is also granted 176 visa, then it will cancel out his 190 visa if he hasnt withdrawn 176


----------



## mimran

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im on the same boat as a 175 applicant from VHR country.
> 
> Once My CO was allocated on the 6th of August, he asked for Medical and PCC, called DIAC few days ago, and learnt that my application is pending external security check, expecting long wait now.
> 
> 
> Wishes for all to have their grants soon
> Al


I always thought that if CO is specifically asking for Med / PCC, then it means no security checks, but in your case med/pcc was asked and then checks started.

Anyways best of luck and keep in touch.


----------



## bukhari

joining in the thread..


----------



## RockerX

Dear mimran,

Thanks for creating this thread. I am a 176 SS (NSW) applicant too.

Regards,

RX


----------



## opfian

I didnt get email, but my docs status is received including my Form 80 status


----------



## djmalik

good luck to all of us :ranger:


----------



## SMShoaib

lahori_Dude said:


> I did what I could. However you both have a good idea. Why don't you take an initiative to put all this data in excel to keep the good work of your seniors intact?





mimran said:


> Deal lahori Dude
> 
> No one have modify rights on this sheet. You can mail the data which needs to be updated on the following mail which is also mentioned in the sheet.
> 
> [email protected]


Dear Lahori Dude and other applicants
As mimran says, the guy immiseeker is updating this excel sheet. What you have to do is to email you record to the given e-mail address


----------



## fabregas

Joining in..


----------



## mimran

fabregas said:


> Joining in..


Thanks all for joining in. What I have heard from different forums and replies from COs to some of the applicants that our SC may continue til July2013. On a side note there are some applicants even of Nov2011 who are waiting for Med/PCC call. So lets try to be positive, although I know its difficult :juggle:

But hope to get through tough times together easily.


----------



## bukhari

True That.. I got email from OIGIS (some regulatory body I asked to confirm my security checks status) they mentioned that i can ask them again if it takes more then July 2013. My CO was assigned in Jan 2012. 





mimran said:


> Thanks all for joining in. What I have heard from different forums and replies from COs to some of the applicants that our SC may continue til July2013. On a side note there are some applicants even of Nov2011 who are waiting for Med/PCC call. So lets try to be positive, although I know its difficult :juggle:
> 
> But hope to get through tough times together easily.


----------



## msvayani

Count me in as well


----------



## immu999

Hi, 

my employer got a call from Australian high commission today for verification. 
any idea which step is this on the overall process? when can i expect a result? 

Regards,


----------



## Mani2k

immu999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my employer got a call from Australian high commission today for verification.
> any idea which step is this on the overall process? when can i expect a result?
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations immu999, you are very near to receive a golden email right in your inbox  do you mind sharing your timeline?


----------



## immu999

Mani2k said:


> Congratulations immu999, you are very near to receive a golden email right in your inbox  do you mind sharing your timeline?


My timelines are: 

6th September - Logged
8th October - CO allocated & Document requested
10th December - She requested same documents again (i guess she missed my last email)
- Waiting for decision

Regards,


----------



## Mani2k

immu999 said:


> My timelines are:
> 
> 6th September - Logged
> 8th October - CO allocated & Document requested
> 10th December - She requested same documents again (i guess she missed my last email)
> - Waiting for decision
> 
> Regards,


In which category you applied?


----------



## immu999

Mani2k said:


> In which category you applied?


190 SS SA - ICT Business Analyst


----------



## Mani2k

immu999 said:


> 190 SS SA - ICT Business Analyst


you will surely get your grant in a week or so


----------



## immu999

Mani2k said:


> you will surely get your grant in a week or so


i hope..


----------



## usmanahmadgul

jumping in. .


----------



## SAltish

SAlaam All,

If anyone is planning to move to SA upto June or July, please let me know too. As I would be going in the same period.

Thanks.
Regards,

SAltish.


----------



## ammad1258

*Adding Authorized Recipient*

I had been assigned CO on November 22, 2012 (check my signature). But seems the consultant could not receive emaill sent from Adielede GSM Team 4. When I mailed them a week back on [email protected] complaining that no CO was assigned even after 3 months.

I got there response and now have the 28th of this month to provide the documents. Seems though that the consultant is still not receiving emails from Team 4.

My question is can I add myself as an authorized recipient along with my consultant?
And how can I do it?


----------



## SMShoaib

immu999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my employer got a call from Australian high commission today for verification.
> any idea which step is this on the overall process? when can i expect a result?
> 
> Regards,


I totally agree with Mani2k that you are very near to your grant. Inshallah you will receive your golden e-mail very soon.

Please share your timeline under your signature and also include your timeline date in the given excel sheet so others can get benefit from it.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

ammad1258 said:


> I had been assigned CO on November 22, 2012 (check my signature). But seems the consultant could not receive emaill sent from Adielede GSM Team 4. When I mailed them a week back on [email protected] complaining that no CO was assigned even after 3 months.
> 
> I got there response and now have the 28th of this month to provide the documents. Seems though that the consultant is still not receiving emails from Team 4.
> 
> My question is can I add myself as an authorized recipient along with my consultant?
> And how can I do it?


I don't think you can do it. Lets see does any other forum member has any solution to this problem.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Mani2k said:


> Congratulations immu999, you are very near to receive a golden email right in your inbox  do you mind sharing your timeline?


Congrats Mani2k, Hope you get your grant soon.

Do you have any idea what kind of questions they asked your employer, did they ask about job description or salary, etc? 



Best
Al


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Congrats Mani2k, Hope you get your grant soon.
> 
> Do you have any idea what kind of questions they asked your employer, did they ask about job description or salary, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Best
> Al


Normally, the representative from local office (in Pakistan case, High Commission Islamabad) calls to the employer and verify those things that is mentioned in the experience letter. They may call your home and verify such things.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

SMShoaib said:


> Normally, the representative from local office (in Pakistan case, High Commission Islamabad) calls to the employer and verify those things that is mentioned in the experience letter. They may call your home and verify such things.


Thanks SMShoaib.

Does this usually happen after the external SC, or it is not related, do they check only with current employer or with the previous ones as well?


Best 
Al


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks SMShoaib.
> 
> Does this usually happen after the external SC, or it is not related, do they check only with current employer or with the previous ones as well?
> 
> 
> Best
> Al


Normally it happens after the security checks but there are some cases who were inquired before the security checks.
There is no such rules to check with current or previous employer but feedback from different forum members suggests that they normally check current employer. (if the current employer service is about 3 years or more). if the current employer service is less than 3 years then they may check previous employer as well.


----------



## mimran

Probably a lot of updation needs to be done in the tracking sheet. I dont know why, but there are many who are well over the 2 years mark for security checks. May be they did not update their status and are already in Ausi right now.

nqurashi 175 32 Months 13 Days to date
Aussiiee 886 11 Months 8 Days to date
Johnny Bravo	885 25 Months 14 Days to date
amjad_mughal	175 36 Months 13 Days to date
ziasha 175 26 Months 9 Days to date
aaaaaaaaa	175 28 Months 28 Days to date
masimali 175 38 Months 11 Days to date


A Sept2011 CO assigned applicant shawias is stil waiting for medical call.

Another Oct2011 application Nosferatu got his medical call on 10/1 exactly after 16 months of CO allocation, so which is positive sign.

There are some other Nov2011 applicants who are waiting for call. So looking by the current trends it seems 16 months of straight away wait after CO allocation unless and until one gets lucky and get his call within 12 months.


----------



## samy25

is there any one having issue with ACS website.. i am trying to access my log in to submit my application but its not allowing me to enter . i still have 5 more days to submit my application but it happened. please guide


----------



## samy25

sent it successfully


----------



## tschaudry

Hello everyone,

Did any one go for medicals from IOM Clinic before getting CO assigned? Is TRN no enough? Any instructions?

Regards,


----------



## immu999

Got the grant today  

My timelines were: 
SS SA 190 - ICT Business Analyst 

6th September - Logged
8th October - CO allocated & Document requested
10th December - She requested same documents again
8th Feb 2013 - Grant!

Best of luck to everyone on this forum for their cases.

Later,


----------



## zakinaeem

immu999 said:


> Got the grant today
> 
> My timelines were:
> SS SA 190 - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 6th September - Logged
> 8th October - CO allocated & Document requested
> 10th December - She requested same documents again
> 8th Feb 2013 - Grant!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone on this forum for their cases.
> 
> Later,


Congrats bro!!


----------



## SMShoaib

immu999 said:


> Got the grant today
> 
> My timelines were:
> SS SA 190 - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 6th September - Logged
> 8th October - CO allocated & Document requested
> 10th December - She requested same documents again
> 8th Feb 2013 - Grant!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone on this forum for their cases.
> 
> Later,


Congratulation Bro, Best of luck for your future.

what is your initial entry date and when you did your medical?


----------



## immu999

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro, Best of luck for your future.
> 
> what is your initial entry date and when you did your medical?


i think its one year from the date of medical.


----------



## SMShoaib

immu999 said:


> i think its one year from the date of medical.


Can you tell us the exact date of your medical so that we have an idea of time that is taking now a days from medical to grant.


----------



## millinium_bug

immu999 said:


> i think its one year from the date of medical.


Congrats,
one thing just to make sure is it the date when CO ask u for the medical? Or the date when I visited to hospital for medical? Or the date when DOAC received yr medicals?
For example
CO ask medicals on: 01-01-2013
U went for medical: 20-01-2013
DIAC received report: 20-02-2013

So from which date 1 year will be counted?

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

Hi. Have any of you done the EA submission from Dubai. If yes then how did you do the document attestation and from where? Is it possible that I do the document attestation from Pakistan and then submit the CDR via mail from Dubai?


----------



## panasr

RUKN said:


> Thank you.well my professional is 223311 Training & development professional. To be very honest, have no idea when to move as i am wroking in Governmental Organization.


Hello RUKN, Congrats for grant. I am also wrking in Govt Organization. I want to ask you how the employment verification was done in your case by CO.


----------



## Mani2k

immu999 said:


> Got the grant today
> 
> My timelines were:
> SS SA 190 - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 6th September - Logged
> 8th October - CO allocated & Document requested
> 10th December - She requested same documents again
> 8th Feb 2013 - Grant!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone on this forum for their cases.
> 
> Later,


See i told u bro  good luck for ur travel...


----------



## mimran

immu999 said:


> Got the grant today
> 
> My timelines were:
> SS SA 190 - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 6th September - Logged
> 8th October - CO allocated & Document requested
> 10th December - She requested same documents again
> 8th Feb 2013 - Grant!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone on this forum for their cases.
> 
> Later,


Congrats. Best of luck for your move


----------



## SMShoaib

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Hi. Have any of you done the EA submission from Dubai. If yes then how did you do the document attestation and from where? Is it possible that I do the document attestation from Pakistan and then submit the CDR via mail from Dubai?


I dont think there will be any issue to get attestation from Pakistan.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

SMShoaib said:


> I dont think there will be any issue to get attestation from Pakistan.


Thanks for the reply. I was thinking of having the attestation done from an oath commissioner in karachi.


----------



## immu999

millinium_bug said:


> Congrats,
> one thing just to make sure is it the date when CO ask u for the medical? Or the date when I visited to hospital for medical? Or the date when DOAC received yr medicals?
> For example
> CO ask medicals on: 01-01-2013
> U went for medical: 20-01-2013
> DIAC received report: 20-02-2013
> 
> So from which date 1 year will be counted?
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


don't know this, i think its more or less 1 year,
forgot my date of medicals


----------



## Naveed539

Anyone who has been granted 189 visa from Pakistan since July, 2012...?


----------



## sunnyyy

immu999 said:


> Got the grant today
> 
> My timelines were:
> SS SA 190 - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 6th September - Logged
> 8th October - CO allocated & Document requested
> 10th December - She requested same documents again
> 8th Feb 2013 - Grant!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone on this forum for their cases.
> 
> Later,


Good news!! congratulations bro.


----------



## sunnyyy

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Hi. Have any of you done the EA submission from Dubai. If yes then how did you do the document attestation and from where? Is it possible that I do the document attestation from Pakistan and then submit the CDR via mail from Dubai?



There's no issue with sending scanned documents that u got attested from Pakistan, I did the same.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

sunnyyy said:


> There's no issue with sending scanned documents that u got attested from Pakistan, I did the same.


Thanks. Did you attest the original documents or coloured copies?


----------



## sunnyyy

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Thanks. Did you attest the original documents or coloured copies?



scanned just normal copies.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

sunnyyy said:


> scanned just normal copies.


Thanks for the quick reply. I will get the copies of the documents attested by oath commissioner asap.


----------



## saadalvi13

I want to ask if I should move to Uganda for a Job opportunity when my application process is so near to Grant (I think it is near to grant). I applied for 175 ICT Business Analyst back in June 2011 and was assigned a CO in January 2012. I haven't received any mail regarding medical yet but I believe it's a matter of a few months now. What I want to know is if I move to Uganda will the security process or further security checks come in place? Will it delay my visa grant due to Uganda being a high risk country? (I know that Pakistan is also a high risk country but still). I want help in this regard please someone guide me on this.

Saad Alvi


----------



## millinium_bug

saadalvi13 said:


> I want to ask if I should move to Uganda for a Job opportunity when my application process is so near to Grant (I think it is near to grant). I applied for 175 ICT Business Analyst back in June 2011 and was assigned a CO in January 2012. I haven't received any mail regarding medical yet but I believe it's a matter of a few months now. What I want to know is if I move to Uganda will the security process or further security checks come in place? Will it delay my visa grant due to Uganda being a high risk country? (I know that Pakistan is also a high risk country but still). I want help in this regard please someone guide me on this.
> 
> Saad Alvi


Congrats for the job opportunity first... well what I know abt visiting other countries, while yr case is in process does matter if yr stay in that country is more than 6 months... if less than that u don't even have to submit PCC from that country...
I will recommend u to email these circumstances to yr CO and ask him what to do if u will go to Uganda, is it extend yr security checks or overall time or not 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Cognos Man

mimran said:


> Probably a lot of updation needs to be done in the tracking sheet. I dont know why, but there are many who are well over the 2 years mark for security checks. May be they did not update their status and are already in Ausi right now.
> 
> nqurashi 175 32 Months 13 Days to date
> Aussiiee 886 11 Months 8 Days to date
> Johnny Bravo	885 25 Months 14 Days to date
> amjad_mughal	175 36 Months 13 Days to date
> ziasha 175 26 Months 9 Days to date
> aaaaaaaaa	175 28 Months 28 Days to date
> masimali 175 38 Months 11 Days to date
> 
> 
> A Sept2011 CO assigned applicant shawias is stil waiting for medical call.
> 
> Another Oct2011 application Nosferatu got his medical call on 10/1 exactly after 16 months of CO allocation, so which is positive sign.
> 
> There are some other Nov2011 applicants who are waiting for call. So looking by the current trends it seems 16 months of straight away wait after CO allocation unless and until one gets lucky and get his call within 12 months.


I also suspect that many people once in a fly/visa grant mode, they get busy and forget to give updates.


----------



## Naveed539

millinium_bug said:


> Congrats for the job opportunity first... well what I know abt visiting other countries, while yr case is in process does matter if yr stay in that country is more than 6 months... if less than that u don't even have to submit PCC from that country...
> I will recommend u to email these circumstances to yr CO and ask him what to do if u will go to Uganda, is it extend yr security checks or overall time or not
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


My Question is that what do you meant by Security Checks and what are the factors which are incorporated in this and how did you knew that you are going through external checks...?


----------



## tschaudry

tschaudry said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Did any one go for medicals from IOM Clinic before getting CO assigned? Is TRN no enough? Any instructions?
> 
> Regards,


Have a asked a very difficult question here?


----------



## msaqib

tschaudry said:


> Have a asked a very difficult question here?


Hi tschaudry,

In my case IOM asked for the CO's request for medicals. But mine was a 176 app lodged way back in 2011. For 189 or 190 I think people have submitted medicals prior to CO allocation as the processing time is much quicker. Have you emailed or called IOM to inquire?

MS


----------



## mimran

msaqib said:


> Hi tschaudry,
> 
> In my case IOM asked for the CO's request for medicals. But mine was a 176 app lodged way back in 2011. For 189 or 190 I think people have submitted medicals prior to CO allocation as the processing time is much quicker. Have you emailed or called IOM to inquire?
> 
> MS


Hi msaqib

Clinic here also asks for Co requests for medicals. What do we show as a proof for CO's request. Will CO specifically send us an email asking us to go for medicals, which we will show as a proof to clinic for medicals. 

tschaudry

I guess process somewhat changed now. Now front load medicals is not possible unless and until there is a request from CO, CO email I guess and a referral letter. Probably they have done this to shorten the long medical queues.


----------



## millinium_bug

Naveed539 said:


> My Question is that what do you meant by Security Checks and what are the factors which are incorporated in this and how did you knew that you are going through external checks...?


Dear what they check, what is the criteria, who is applicable for external security checks no body knows the answer. U will come to knowtfrom yr CO either yr case is referred to external checks or not ... write email to yr CO for yr case update let's see what would be his reply

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Naveed539

To go for medical under Skill select any visa, You can use your TRN Number or Health Identification Number either.


----------



## farhan-dubai

mimran said:


> Hi msaqib
> 
> Clinic here also asks for Co requests for medicals. What do we show as a proof for CO's request. Will CO specifically send us an email asking us to go for medicals, which we will show as a proof to clinic for medicals.
> 
> tschaudry
> 
> I guess process somewhat changed now. Now front load medicals is not possible unless and until there is a request from CO, CO email I guess and a referral letter. Probably they have done this to shorten the long medical queues.


You are right technically you can not frontload your medicals cause the CO will provide you with HRI (Health information requst) which has to be provided to the medical facility tp proceed for health checkups.

But there may be other ways which I may not know


----------



## Naveed539

Listen everybody,

I have taken MY Health Identification number just after paying my visa application charge and by caling DIAC next day so it is not at all bound to the allocation of CO...


----------



## SMShoaib

saadalvi13 said:


> I want to ask if I should move to Uganda for a Job opportunity when my application process is so near to Grant (I think it is near to grant). I applied for 175 ICT Business Analyst back in June 2011 and was assigned a CO in January 2012. I haven't received any mail regarding medical yet but I believe it's a matter of a few months now. What I want to know is if I move to Uganda will the security process or further security checks come in place? Will it delay my visa grant due to Uganda being a high risk country? (I know that Pakistan is also a high risk country but still). I want help in this regard please someone guide me on this.
> 
> Saad Alvi



You may wish to launch a complain at IGIS website and ask them about your status. They will take about a week to reply and give you a estimated time.
Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## djmalik

*IGIS Inquiry*

Hi,

I have seen many people talking about IGIS complaint if the SCs are taking too long. I know that they usually entertain cases which have exceeded 12 months and I do not qualify for it

I did it maybe because I am getting bored and would like to try my luck :frusty:

let's see..Allah behtar karey ga


----------



## mimran

djmalik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen many people talking about IGIS complaint if the SCs are taking too long. I know that they usually entertain cases which have exceeded 12 months and I do not qualify for it
> 
> I did it maybe because I am getting bored and would like to try my luck :frusty:
> 
> let's see..Allah behtar karey ga


Thats nice, kindly let us know what IGIS replied about your inquiry. Iam also planning to go for IGIS inquiry, but probably in May, when I will complete exactly 1 year of CO allocation.


----------



## msaqib

mimran said:


> Hi msaqib
> 
> Clinic here also asks for Co requests for medicals. What do we show as a proof for CO's request. Will CO specifically send us an email asking us to go for medicals, which we will show as a proof to clinic for medicals.
> 
> tschaudry
> 
> I guess process somewhat changed now. Now front load medicals is not possible unless and until there is a request from CO, CO email I guess and a referral letter. Probably they have done this to shorten the long medical queues.


Hi mimran,

The CO will send an email with further information requested and a pdf document attached to it, infact a couple of pdfs. One of these pdfs specifically ask you for medicals and pcc. you need to carry a print out of that only.

But as Naveed has stated, I still believe that this pdf is not required for 189 or 190 visas. But then, it might wary from location to location.


----------



## opfian

this forum is almost dead :/


any good news for 189 applicants ?


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

opfian said:


> this forum is almost dead :/
> 
> any good news for 189 applicants ?


Sorry no news as of yet from any of the 189 guys.


----------



## JustMe121

I am a March 2011 applicant, CO was allocated back in October 2011. Even though I am British I was stuck in the security checks as at the time of application I was working in Pakistan. I got my medical call in December 2011 (my front-loaded PCCs and Medicals had expired by then). Re-submitted my PCCs and had my medicals (the front-loaded ones had cost me Rs. 14,000 in Lahore for the whole family and the latest ones I had got done in London cost me Rs. 1,27,200 !!!) done again in January 2013. Awaiting to hear back from CO now, however I have found out from this forum that medicals are taking between 8 - 12 weeks to be finalised. Therefore, here I am once again playing the waiting game !


----------



## sunnyyy

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Sorry no news as of yet from any of the 189 guys.



all the 189 subclass guys are waiting just like u buddy, no news as yet..
but hoping the same soonest, inshaAllah!
Positive thing is the increase in count of 190 Pakistani individuals who have rcvd grants! 

This seems to be due to 6 mnths processing time for 190 and 12 mnths for 189 cases. I think 189 pakistani cases will start finalizing by March-April, inshaAllah

All the best to all!


----------



## sunnyyy

opfian said:


> this forum is almost dead :/
> 
> 
> any good news for 189 applicants ?


Also.. ur and my timelines are the same and so seem to be our circumstances (PK/UAE) .. i believe we shall be receiving responses close.


----------



## lahori_Dude

ATTN * IT GUYS* Does anyone know a free online website builder software which I could use to build a 3 or 4 page business website.


----------



## Naveed539

But the factor is that, Are not they really discriminating between Indians and Pakistanis from the very start because there are so many Indians guys who has got 189 grnats But Why Nt Us then...?


----------



## mimran

JustMe121 said:


> I am a March 2011 applicant, CO was allocated back in October 2011. Even though I am British I was stuck in the security checks as at the time of application I was working in Pakistan. I got my medical call in December 2011 (my front-loaded PCCs and Medicals had expired by then). Re-submitted my PCCs and had my medicals (the front-loaded ones had cost me Rs. 14,000 in Lahore for the whole family and the latest ones I had got done in London cost me Rs. 1,27,200 !!!) done again in January 2013. Awaiting to hear back from CO now, however I have found out from this forum that medicals are taking between 8 - 12 weeks to be finalised. Therefore, here I am once again playing the waiting game !


Thats really tough waiting for you. Even your origin country is not Pakistan, they have put you on extensive sc, thats really strange. One thing I want to ask how did you got medical call in Dec 2011.... even though your sc was not completed or did you do a front load of both medicals and pcc in dec 2011?

Did you sent an IGIS inquiry? What did they replied to you ?


----------



## mimran

msaqib said:


> Hi mimran,
> 
> The CO will send an email with further information requested and a pdf document attached to it, infact a couple of pdfs. One of these pdfs specifically ask you for medicals and pcc. you need to carry a print out of that only.
> 
> But as Naveed has stated, I still believe that this pdf is not required for 189 or 190 visas. But then, it might wary from location to location.


So it seems that unless and until we get that pdf from CO , requesting us to go for PCC / medicals we cannot get medicals done. Because now it seems we cannot do frontload medicals on our wish. 

Once CO sent you the med / pcc request, did at that time in your evisa , "Arrange Health Examination" link was activated / displayed, because currently I cannot this "Arrange Health Exam " link in my evisa.

Also did you used this "Arrange Health Exam" to fill information and print referral letter ?


----------



## Naveed539

Mimran...

Why are you getting confused...Let me help you...I guess you are applying for Skilled Sponsored 190 subclass Visa...Am i Rite...I Lodged my application on 31 Jan, 2013 and i could see "Organise your health examination" and Complete character assesment particulars for this applicant" on 2nd Feb, 2013...And then alternatively i called on DIAC Number and asked them about my Health Idetification Number (HIN) which one can use for the conductance of Ehealth Medicals...

So Buddy i am surprised as why you could not see those tabs...Ensure that have you paid Application charge or Not...Secondly what is the status of your Visa application...Mention which one relates to your case...?

Explanation of the status of an application is shown below:
*Incomplete* Entry of information for the application has not yet been completed.
*Application received* The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement.
*In Progress* The application has been received and is awaiting assessment.
*Finalised* The application has been lodged and assessed.

Thirdly If you status is showing as "In Progress" Then simply call on *00611300364613 * and confirm your query...
Lastly it is a wrong concept that CO Pdf file is compulsion for going to Medicals...The point is that If you can see the above stated tabs"Organise your health examination" then simply click on that and you will be taken through to the steps and when you will have completed, you can take the print which is just the alternative for CO pdf file.
Hope this helps,


----------



## sunnyyy

mimran said:


> So it seems that unless and until we get that pdf from CO , requesting us to go for PCC / medicals we cannot get medicals done. Because now it seems we cannot do frontload medicals on our wish.
> 
> Once CO sent you the med / pcc request, did at that time in your evisa , "Arrange Health Examination" link was activated / displayed, because currently I cannot this "Arrange Health Exam " link in my evisa.
> 
> Also did you used this "Arrange Health Exam" to fill information and print referral letter ?




As per my observation and experience, there are two ways to take Meds.. 

1-	EITHER by clicking "Arrange Health Examination" link on EVisa (if available /appearing).
The link directs to another website, which after inquiring certain health related details prints "Referral Letter(s)".
Appointment can then be scheduled with the selected clinic. 
On the Test Day, Referral letters, Form 26 and Form 160 are required by clinic along with original Passports, PP copies and photos.

2-	OR when requested by CO.
The CO requests for Meds by sending Referral Letters.
Documentation requirements for Test Day are the same by clinic.

So, if not yet requested by respective CO.. 
Front loading of Meds is only possible for individuals who can observe the link "Arrange Health Examination" on EVisa.

Regards.


----------



## mimran

Naveed539 said:


> Mimran...
> 
> Why are you getting confused...Let me help you...I guess you are applying for Skilled Sponsored 190 subclass Visa...Am i Rite...I Lodged my application on 31 Jan, 2013 and i could see "Organise your health examination" and Complete character assesment particulars for this applicant" on 2nd Feb, 2013...And then alternatively i called on DIAC Number and asked them about my Health Idetification Number (HIN) which one can use for the conductance of Ehealth Medicals...
> 
> So Buddy i am surprised as why you could not see those tabs...Ensure that have you paid Application charge or Not...Secondly what is the status of your Visa application...Mention which one relates to your case...?
> 
> Explanation of the status of an application is shown below:
> *Incomplete* Entry of information for the application has not yet been completed.
> *Application received* The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement.
> *In Progress* The application has been received and is awaiting assessment.
> *Finalised* The application has been lodged and assessed.
> 
> Thirdly If you status is showing as "In Progress" Then simply call on *00611300364613 * and confirm your query...
> Lastly it is a wrong concept that CO Pdf file is compulsion for going to Medicals...The point is that If you can see the above stated tabs"Organise your health examination" then simply click on that and you will be taken through to the steps and when you will have completed, you can take the print which is just the alternative for CO pdf file.
> Hope this helps,



Unluckily Iam 176 May2012 CO assigned applicant and I dont see the "Arrange Health Examination" link. So it seems that I cannot frontload the medicals and wait for the CO request for the medicals. 

Check mytimelines in my signature


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Guys I have a question,

I got my PCC/MED call in August 2012, and now my App is pending SC, If that check will take 12 months as the least I expect, what would be the given date for my first landing for me in case I got my grant, I know usually it is one year from the med test, but what if the SC took more than a year?


Thanks
Aladdin


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Guys I have a question,

I got my PCC/MED call in August 2012, and now my App is pending SC, If that check will take 12 months as the least I expect, what would be the given date for my first landing for me in case I got my grant, I know usually it is one year from the med test, but what if the SC took more than a year?


Thanks
Aladdin


----------



## Naveed539

Alladin.Ib 
I have the same query...Lets hope if any senior could comment upon this...?


----------



## sunnyyy

Aladdin.lb said:


> Guys I have a question,
> 
> I got my PCC/MED call in August 2012, and now my App is pending SC, If that check will take 12 months as the least I expect, what would be the given date for my first landing for me in case I got my grant, I know usually it is one year from the med test, but what if the SC took more than a year?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Aladdin



First landing has to be within 12 months of PCC/Meds. If the process takes more than 12 months of earliest date of any of these docs, CO usually requests applicant to submit PCC/Meds again.


----------



## AUSA

Naveed539 said:


> Alladin.Ib
> I have the same query...Lets hope if any senior could comment upon this...?


well intial entry date will be 1 year from date of meds. If sc took more than 1 year thn u may hve to go for meds again unfortunately .. if u get grant aftr 11 months so may be u get just 1 month experience .. So i advise keep urself ready for entry 1 year from date of med .. this is just my opinion based on my experience & knowledge .. DIAC can decide differently 
Wish u gud luck with that


----------



## opfian

@sunny did your CO ask you to go for meds?


----------



## opfian

sunnyyy said:


> Also.. ur and my timelines are the same and so seem to be our circumstances (PK/UAE) .. i believe we shall be receiving responses close.




hopefully 

did you CO ask you to go for meds? I already have PCCs done but UAE PCC is valid for 03 months only


----------



## JustMe121

mimran said:


> Thats really tough waiting for you. Even your origin country is not Pakistan, they have put you on extensive sc, thats really strange. One thing I want to ask how did you got medical call in Dec 2011.... even though your sc was not completed or did you do a front load of both medicals and pcc in dec 2011?
> 
> Did you sent an IGIS inquiry? What did they replied to you ?


At the time of my application, I was told that for British Citizens the maximum time is around 9 months for GSM 175 visa issue, therefore I front loaded my Medicals and PCC. 

I did not send any IGIS inquiry. When my CO was allocated in October 2011, he informed me that my application has been put in Security Clearance. By that time I had left Pakistan and was working in Dubai, however I was told that since I had spent 2 years working in Pakistan my application was to be treated like a Pakistani. Another thing is that my wife is of Pakistani Origin but that should not have been an issue as, to my knowledge from this and other forums, females don't have to go through security clearance.


----------



## JustMe121

Aladdin.lb said:


> Guys I have a question,
> 
> I got my PCC/MED call in August 2012, and now my App is pending SC, If that check will take 12 months as the least I expect, what would be the given date for my first landing for me in case I got my grant, I know usually it is one year from the med test, but what if the SC took more than a year?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Aladdin


I have been in the same situation and by the time my SC was completed, the medicals and PCCs had expired (they are only valid for 12 months). I have had to re-do the medicals and PCC for my whole family again !

In your case if your visa is not issued by end of June (assuming you did your medicals and PCC in August that would make it 11 months, and the CO will give at least 4 weeks for you to travel) you would almost certainly have to re-do the medicals and PCCs.


----------



## msaqib

Hi everyone,

My timeline is below and so I guess I am one of many here. Can any of you guys comment on the fact that since my CO asked for Meds/PCC after 14 months of my app, so can it be assumed that the SCs are done with or does it not matter?

I am currently waiting for the 8 to 12 weeks period for the Meds that have been referred and plan to drop my CO an email in 8 weeks time to confirm about the meds as well as SC. Let me know your take on this.

Regards,
MS


----------



## Bravo

farhan-dubai said:


> Good news friends,
> 
> Today I was assigned the CO and CO directly request for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> Yahooooooo
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO


Congrats bro!!!!

When did u send Form 80??


----------



## Bravo

farhan-dubai said:


> Good news friends,
> 
> Today I was assigned the CO and CO directly request for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> Yahooooooo
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO


Congrats bro!!!!

When did u uploaded Form 80??


----------



## msaqib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Guys I have a question,
> 
> I got my PCC/MED call in August 2012, and now my App is pending SC, If that check will take 12 months as the least I expect, what would be the given date for my first landing for me in case I got my grant, I know usually it is one year from the med test, but what if the SC took more than a year?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Aladdin


Aladdin,

What confuses me in your case is why did the CO requested meds/pcc from you within 2 months of your application. I was asked to undergo meds after almost 15 months of my app. So hopeful that once the meds get finalized, I will inshaAllah get the grant without any further delays.

Hope the SC is completed and visa granted in time for you to make the move with in the existing time period. Best of luck.


----------



## msaqib

mimran said:


> Unluckily Iam 176 May2012 CO assigned applicant and I dont see the "Arrange Health Examination" link. So it seems that I cannot frontload the medicals and wait for the CO request for the medicals.
> 
> Check mytimelines in my signature


Arrange Ehealth Examination did not appear in my case either. I guess DIAC is treating 175/176 categories as Economy and 189/190 as First Class at the moment. I hope that we have our cases finalized before July 2013, as after the new year of applications 176 might be demoted to sea voyage only.


----------



## Bravo

msaqib said:


> Hi mimran,
> 
> The CO will send an email with further information requested and a pdf document attached to it, infact a couple of pdfs. One of these pdfs specifically ask you for medicals and pcc. you need to carry a print out of that only.
> 
> But as Naveed has stated, I still believe that this pdf is not required for 189 or 190 visas. But then, it might wary from location to location.


Bro, I guess you have uploaded Form 80 in Jan, 2013.

Can u plz guide me on Q.4 of the Form 80 (I have not before traveled to Australia)

Thanks.


----------



## msaqib

Bravo said:


> Bro, I guess you have uploaded Form 80 in Jan, 2013.
> 
> Can u plz guide me on Q.4 of the Form 80 (I have not before traveled to Australia)
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Bravo,

I had uploaded it in Dec 2o11. But if you mean Q4 as Write your name in your own language or script. Then I simply wrote my full name in urdu script. If Q4 is something else now, please let me know what it is so that I or any other member might be of help.


----------



## djmalik

mimran said:


> Unluckily Iam 176 May2012 CO assigned applicant and I dont see the "Arrange Health Examination" link. So it seems that I cannot frontload the medicals and wait for the CO request for the medicals.
> 
> Check mytimelines in my signature


you can..I just did in 3rd week of last month..meds have been received by global health as per evisa portal..now I just have to wait for it to get finalized. I just mentioned my TRN number and took my original passport there. that's it. Nothing else was asked


----------



## JustMe121

msaqib said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My timeline is below and so I guess I am one of many here. Can any of you guys comment on the fact that since my CO asked for Meds/PCC after 14 months of my app, so can it be assumed that the SCs are done with or does it not matter?
> 
> I am currently waiting for the 8 to 12 weeks period for the Meds that have been referred and plan to drop my CO an email in 8 weeks time to confirm about the meds as well as SC. Let me know your take on this.
> 
> Regards,
> MS


SC commence when the CO is allocated, in your case since the CO was allocated back in 2011 and asked for the Medical and PCC in 2013 that means your SC have been completed. Just wait for your medicals to be finalised and you will be issued the visa.


----------



## msaqib

JustMe121 said:


> SC commence when the CO is allocated, in your case since the CO was allocated back in 2011 and asked for the Medical and PCC in 2013 that means your SC have been completed. Just wait for your medicals to be finalised and you will be issued the visa.


Hi JustMe121,

Thank you for your response. I am hoping for the same and will wait for the meds status to change.

BR,
MS.


----------



## djmalik

mimran said:


> Thats nice, kindly let us know what IGIS replied about your inquiry. Iam also planning to go for IGIS inquiry, but probably in May, when I will complete exactly 1 year of CO allocation.


response from IGIS

"I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application. I have decided not to make an inquiry at this time as you applied for the visa less than one year ago and there has been insufficient time to process the case. If you still do not know the outcome by May 2013 you are welcome to contact my office again.

I suggest you maintain contact with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for information about the status of the visa application"

I inquired on 9th and they have replied on the first working day..pretty fast


----------



## SMShoaib

Naveed539 said:


> But the factor is that, Are not they really discriminating between Indians and Pakistanis from the very start because there are so many Indians guys who has got 189 grnats But Why Nt Us then...?


No, they are absolutely not discriminating Pakistani and indian rather different policies for Low Risk Countries and High Risk countries. Please check the following sheet for pakistani applicants timeline and also include your timeline in it

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## sunnyyy

opfian said:


> @sunny did your CO ask you to go for meds?



No, I Front loaded them..


----------



## sunnyyy

opfian said:


> hopefully
> 
> did you CO ask you to go for meds? I already have PCCs done but UAE PCC is valid for 03 months only



I front loaded Meds / PCC..


----------



## Naveed539

Bad news for all 189 applicants...DIAC has further increased the processing time for the allocation of CO from 7 weeks to 10 weeks.


----------



## Naveed539

Bad news for all 189 applicants...DIAC has further increased the processing time for the allocation of CO from 7 weeks to 10 weeks.


----------



## mimran

djmalik said:


> you can..I just did in 3rd week of last month..meds have been received by global health as per evisa portal..now I just have to wait for it to get finalized. I just mentioned my TRN number and took my original passport there. that's it. Nothing else was asked


Probably we can do it, but they are preferring if CO has asked for it and asking things like CO mail (which we will get only once CO asks for it or may be we can use the initial DIAC automated mail), Referral letter (which we can only print unless and until we have Arrange Health Examination link) and updated med forms (the one I have in my visa are of 2011 dated but I guess once CO will ask me for med, then CO will also send me updated med forms).

Also I think you also did not had "Arrange Health Exam" link and you did not took the referral letter, but now they are asking for referral letter, so probably I have to check with CO about the possibility of FL medicals or calling DIAC to active "Arrange Health Exam" links.

May be DIAC is discouraging FL medicals to reduce long medical queues.


----------



## djmalik

mimran said:


> Probably we can do it, but they are preferring if CO has asked for it and asking things like CO mail (which we will get only once CO asks for it or may be we can use the initial DIAC automated mail), Referral letter (which we can only print unless and until we have Arrange Health Examination link) and updated med forms (the one I have in my visa are of 2011 dated but I guess once CO will ask me for med, then CO will also send me updated med forms).
> 
> Also I think you also did not had "Arrange Health Exam" link and you did not took the referral letter, but now they are asking for referral letter, so probably I have to check with CO about the possibility of FL medicals or calling DIAC to active "Arrange Health Exam" links.
> 
> May be DIAC is discouraging FL medicals to reduce long medical queues.


Again, I did the meds 2-3 weeks ago and they didn't ask for anything except my passport..
instead of just wondering what might or might not happen, I recommend that you actually book an appointment and go to the clinic..either they will do the process or they won't..you have nothing to loose
also, CO has nothing to do with the finalization of meds...it is handled my Global Health..


----------



## mimran

djmalik said:


> response from IGIS
> 
> "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application. I have decided not to make an inquiry at this time as you applied for the visa less than one year ago and there has been insufficient time to process the case. If you still do not know the outcome by May 2013 you are welcome to contact my office again.
> 
> I suggest you maintain contact with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for information about the status of the visa application"
> 
> I inquired on 9th and they have replied on the first working day..pretty fast


Nice, so it seems that something is being planned to finish most of the 175/176 cases by May-July2013. Hopefully we will get good news of visa grant this year in Ramadan and Eid. INSHA ALLAH


----------



## mimran

msaqib said:


> Hi JustMe121,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I am hoping for the same and will wait for the meds status to change.
> 
> BR,
> MS.


Hope you will get grant soon and also hope well for the rest of the 175/176 applicants.


----------



## mimran

djmalik said:


> Again, I did the meds 2-3 weeks ago and they didn't ask for anything except my passport..
> instead of just wondering what might or might not happen, I recommend that you actually book an appointment and go to the clinic..either they will do the process or they won't..you have nothing to loose
> also, CO has nothing to do with the finalization of meds...it is handled my Global Health..


Actually they told me what to bring like referral letters etc on clinic call center number, but yes you are right its better to take a chance. So will see what will happen. Thanks for your advice


----------



## Bravo

msaqib said:


> Hi Bravo,
> 
> I had uploaded it in Dec 2o11. But if you mean Q4 as Write your name in your own language or script. Then I simply wrote my full name in urdu script. If Q4 is something else now, please let me know what it is so that I or any other member might be of help.


Hello Saqib,

Thanks for the reply bro. In my Form 80, Q.4 is:

" Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1
to enter Australia?" 

No-> Write the number of the document you used to enter Australia
Yes

while Q.1 is about current Passport details.

As i have never entered Australia before, therefore I am not sure what to reply.

Thanks.


----------



## msaqib

Bravo said:


> Hello Saqib,
> 
> Thanks for the reply bro. In my Form 80, Q.4 is:
> 
> " Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1
> to enter Australia?"
> 
> No-> Write the number of the document you used to enter Australia
> Yes
> 
> while Q.1 is about current Passport details.
> 
> As i have never entered Australia before, therefore I am not sure what to reply.
> 
> Thanks.


My guess is that in this case it should be Not Applicable.


----------



## Bravo

sunnyyy said:


> No, I Front loaded them..


Hi Sunny,

Can you plz help me in answering Q4.

Thanks,
Bravo


----------



## Bravo

msaqib said:


> My guess is that in this case it should be Not Applicable.


Thx alot bro!!!!


----------



## sunnyyy

Bravo said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Can you plz help me in answering Q4.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bravo



You simply need to SKIP this question as Question 3 says..

3-	Are you currently in Australia?
No (Go to Question 5)
Yes


----------



## zakinaeem

sunnyyy said:


> I front loaded Meds / PCC..


Guys, it shouldn't matter if the UAE PCC is only valid for 3 months. DIAC still considers it valid for a year, and same goes for medicals. I read it on this very forum somewhere to thought I'd share.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

JustMe121 said:


> I have been in the same situation and by the time my SC was completed, the medicals and PCCs had expired (they are only valid for 12 months). I have had to re-do the medicals and PCC for my whole family again !
> 
> In your case if your visa is not issued by end of June (assuming you did your medicals and PCC in August that would make it 11 months, and the CO will give at least 4 weeks for you to travel) you would almost certainly have to re-do the medicals and PCCs.


Thanks for your reply bro,

and sorry you had to taqke the hassle of doing MED/PCCs again.

I really don't understand why would the CO ask for PCC/MEDs before the SC is cleared, considering the cost of MEDs and the hassle to get the PCCs, in my case it was really tough to get it from different 4 countries, and took me around 3 months.

Wishes for all for a soonest grant.
Al


----------



## Aladdin.lb

msaqib said:


> Aladdin,
> 
> What confuses me in your case is why did the CO requested meds/pcc from you within 2 months of your application. I was asked to undergo meds after almost 15 months of my app. So hopeful that once the meds get finalized, I will inshaAllah get the grant without any further delays.
> 
> Hope the SC is completed and visa granted in time for you to make the move with in the existing time period. Best of luck.


Thanks Bro,

I hope all get their grants on the soonest.

I really dont understand that either, seems Im not the only one in that boat, I just hope I wont have to do the PCCs again, it was really a pain.

Best
Aladdin


----------



## Bravo

sunnyyy said:


> You simply need to SKIP this question as Question 3 says..
> 
> 3-	Are you currently in Australia?
> No (Go to Question 5)
> Yes


Dear Friend,

I guess they have updated Form 80, Q.3 in my form is 
" Does the passport document show your full name"
-> Yes
-> No

Thanks,


----------



## millinium_bug

let me jumped into this thread 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Bravo

Bravo said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I guess they have updated Form 80, Q.3 in my form is
> " Does the passport document show your full name"
> -> Yes
> -> No
> 
> Thanks,


The link to updated Form 80 is http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

Thanks.


----------



## sunnyyy

Bravo said:


> The link to updated Form 80 is http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
> 
> Thanks.



Just write Not Applicable to questions that don't pertain to your case.


----------



## mimran

millinium_bug said:


> let me jumped into this thread
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Ahlan Shoaib. What took you so long


----------



## mimran

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks for your reply bro,
> 
> and sorry you had to taqke the hassle of doing MED/PCCs again.
> 
> I really don't understand why would the CO ask for PCC/MEDs before the SC is cleared, considering the cost of MEDs and the hassle to get the PCCs, in my case it was really tough to get it from different 4 countries, and took me around 3 months.
> 
> Wishes for all for a soonest grant.
> Al


I have seen one case for one of the members, that if visa is issues near to date of med / pcc, then CO also ask whether they could travel to validate the visa. There is a possibility that CO may not ask for re medicals or re ppc, if the initial entry date is very near, so in that case CO might ask whether its possible for the applicants to travel initially to validated the visa by that date, otherwise they might extend the initial entry date.


----------



## mimran

Hello 

Just want to check, whether any of you have / had Team2 Adelaide CO , initials LC. Thanks


----------



## millinium_bug

mimran said:


> Ahlan Shoaib. What took you so long


Just busy with work n some deployments


----------



## Bravo

sunnyyy said:


> Just write Not Applicable to questions that don't pertain to your case.


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## VVV

Hi Friends, I happened to come across this thread. I am from Sri Lanka and not Pakistan, and I want to wish you all the very best for speedy grants and CO allocations...You all have had a lot of patience and you deserve lots of happiness ahead, which I am sure will come with a grant!!! All the best and hope each and every one of you hear the good news asap!


----------



## zakinaeem

VVV said:


> Hi Friends, I happened to come across this thread. I am from Sri Lanka and not Pakistan, and I want to wish you all the very best for speedy grants and CO allocations...You all have had a lot of patience and you deserve lots of happiness ahead, which I am sure will come with a grant!!! All the best and hope each and every one of you hear the good news asap!


Cheers bro! Wish you all the best too.


----------



## bhura

zakinaeem said:


> Guys, it shouldn't matter if the UAE PCC is only valid for 3 months. DIAC still considers it valid for a year, and same goes for medicals. I read it on this very forum somewhere to thought I'd share.


Hi zakinaeem 
How did you know Ur case went for external checks did Ur co mentioned this to you
Regards
Bhura


----------



## zakinaeem

bhura said:


> Hi zakinaeem
> How did you know Ur case went for external checks did Ur co mentioned this to you
> Regards
> Bhura


Exactly! This is exactly what my CO said: 

"At this stage I do not require any further documentation. I will be in contact once your external checks have been completed."

So I take it it is definitely in external/security checks.


----------



## Pak_Aussie

Update: CO allocation timeline for 189 has been increased from 04 Weeks to 10 Weeks by DIAC stating the following reason:

** Allocation of Priority Group 4 applications has been affected by an increase in allocations in Priority Group 3.

Seems everybody is now going for 190


----------



## Naveed539

Yes ur rite...Even i wonder, why i have gone for 189 then...?


----------



## AUSA

My Counsin has done B.Com (regular) and having experience of 8 years 
2002-2005 - Credit Analyst (worked in a bank for authorizing the Credit and loans of customers)
2005-2009 - Branch manager - Bank 
2009 - date - Self employed as web developer 
My questions is 
1- will he be eligible for 189/190 visas 
2- What could be the rite ANZSCO code for him ? 
3- is it possible if he claims work experience only based on his experience till 2009 
4- what will be the assessing authority in this case

friends please help me so that someone can get a good life in future 
waiting for ur advises


----------



## AUSA

My Counsin has done B.Com (regular) and having experience of 8 years 
2002-2005 - Credit Analyst (worked in a bank for authorizing the Credit and loans of customers)
2005-2009 - Branch manager - Bank 
2009 - date - Self employed as web developer 
My questions is 
1- will he be eligible for 189/190 visas 
2- What could be the rite ANZSCO code for him ? 
3- is it possible if he claims work experience only based on his experience till 2009 
4- what will be the assessing authority in this case

friends please help me so that someone can get a good life in future 
waiting for ur advises


----------



## Pak_Aussie

Following link may help in determining the right assessing authority. Not sure on the ANZSCO code. 

How to get a Work Permit for Australia | Aspire Square Career


----------



## msvayani

Sent a query to my CO last week and she replied that my SC is still in progress. 

So by looking at the current trend, I can expect my SC will be completed by June/July 2013. Therefore I am planning to do Medicals and PCC at the end of April, so that I can have 2 months for Medical Finalization (If referred). That way my Medicals will be finalized at the same time as SC.

What you guys think of this plan? Should I go ahead to save a couple of months or wait until CO asks to do so?


----------



## djmalik

msvayani said:


> Sent a query to my CO last week and she replied that my SC is still in progress.
> 
> So by looking at the current trend, I can expect my SC will be completed by June/July 2013. Therefore I am planning to do Medicals and PCC at the end of April, so that I can have 2 months for Medical Finalization (If referred). That way my Medicals will be finalized at the same time as SC.
> 
> What you guys think of this plan? Should I go ahead to save a couple of months or wait until CO asks to do so?


I have done the same in 3rd week of Jan expecting that it will finalize by end of March. As meds are valid for a year so I do not think that it should be a problem


----------



## fabregas

I am planning to do medicals after 1 year of Co Allocation (i.e. after 27 March 2013).


----------



## afzal067

Got positively assessed today by ACS against ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer Networks and Systems Engineer), alhamdolillah. 

This is what it says:
"Your Cisco Certified Network Professional from CISCO completed December 2010 has been assessed as comparable to AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your Bachelor of Engineering (Electronics) completed in 2006 has been assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"

So, i have a recognized diploma and a bachelor degree. My question is, how many points can i claim (visa 189) for education? Note that recognized bachelor degree gives 15 points and recognized diploma gives 10 points. What if someone, like me, who has both?


----------



## sunnyyy

afzal067 said:


> Got positively assessed today by ACS against ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer Networks and Systems Engineer), alhamdolillah.
> 
> This is what it says:
> "Your Cisco Certified Network Professional from CISCO completed December 2010 has been assessed as comparable to AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering (Electronics) completed in 2006 has been assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"
> 
> So, i have a recognized diploma and a bachelor degree. My question is, how many points can i claim (visa 189) for education? Note that recognized bachelor degree gives 15 points and recognized diploma gives 10 points. What if someone, like me, who has both?


Hi,
Points can only be awarded for the highest qualification attained. 
If you have been assessed as having completed a Bachelors Degree and a Diploma, you will only be able to claim points for the Bachelors Degree i.e. 15 points.

Regards.


----------



## samy25

hi All

Finally i got positive assessment from ACS ...phewww it was really nerve shaking /killing process. but i thank u all who helped me and encourged me though.. thank u shafqat, imran and shoaib for ur support and guideline. and a very heartfelt thanks to muhib minhas who helped me to come out of this dark path successfully.......... OMG RPL..... guys u shud feel lucky if u werent been through..


----------



## tschaudry

*Document Type*

Hey pakistanis,

When uploading pdf documents, do you select document type for the document? What if you have multiple document types in a single pdf file?


----------



## fabregas

tschaudry said:


> Hey pakistanis,
> 
> When uploading pdf documents, do you select document type for the document? What if you have multiple document types in a single pdf file?



I would recommend to save each document type in a separate file and then upload them individually.


----------



## AUSA

samy25 said:


> hi All
> 
> Finally i got positive assessment from ACS ...phewww it was really nerve shaking /killing process. but i thank u all who helped me and encourged me though.. thank u shafqat, imran and shoaib for ur support and guideline. and a very heartfelt thanks to muhib minhas who helped me to come out of this dark path successfully.......... OMG RPL..... guys u shud feel lucky if u werent been through..


Good to hear that .. Congrats 
Wish you good luck for your visa process


----------



## AUSA

tschaudry said:


> Hey pakistanis,
> 
> When uploading pdf documents, do you select document type for the document? What if you have multiple document types in a single pdf file?


as already answered. If you are uploading into E-Visa , Upload separate for each document type. Like for travel document , upload passport copy only. Dont mix documents like education documents with passport etc ... but you can combime same documents like Education Degree and transcript you can combine as one PDF. 
Hope this will help


----------



## mimran

samy25 said:


> hi All
> 
> Finally i got positive assessment from ACS ...phewww it was really nerve shaking /killing process. but i thank u all who helped me and encourged me though.. thank u shafqat, imran and shoaib for ur support and guideline. and a very heartfelt thanks to muhib minhas who helped me to come out of this dark path successfully.......... OMG RPL..... guys u shud feel lucky if u werent been through..


Congrats on +ve assessment. Best of luck for further processing.


----------



## mimran

Hello friends

Keep your spirits high as another 175/176 applicant got med / pcc call. Timelines for that person as follows

app lodged on: 22 may 2011
CO assigned: 14 Nov 2011
Meds call: 4 Feb 2013
Meds referred: 11 Feb 2013


----------



## millinium_bug

samy25 said:


> hi All
> 
> Finally i got positive assessment from ACS ...phewww it was really nerve shaking /killing process. but i thank u all who helped me and encourged me though.. thank u shafqat, imran and shoaib for ur support and guideline. and a very heartfelt thanks to muhib minhas who helped me to come out of this dark path successfully.......... OMG RPL..... guys u shud feel lucky if u werent been through..


At last.... Congrats  really happy for u now education points are 10 PR 15? And what abt experience points?


----------



## bukhari

Hallelujah! :cheer2:


mimran said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Keep your spirits high as another 175/176 applicant got med / pcc call. Timelines for that person as follows
> 
> app lodged on: 22 may 2011
> CO assigned: 14 Nov 2011
> Meds call: 4 Feb 2013
> Meds referred: 11 Feb 2013


----------



## AUSA

Need urgent help 
2 years B.com degree is considered to be equivalent Australian Bachelor Degree or not ?? 
If not what options is there for Skill Assessment ??


----------



## AUSA

Need urgent help 
2 years B.com degree is considered to be equivalent Australian Bachelor Degree or not ?? 
If not what options is there for Skill Assessment ??


----------



## samper

it will treaded as diploma but if u have 4 years pakistani bachular degree then it is equal to australian bachular degree 

Regards
samper


----------



## tschaudry

AUSA said:


> Need urgent help
> 2 years B.com degree is considered to be equivalent Australian Bachelor Degree or not ??
> If not what options is there for Skill Assessment ??


isnt bachelor degree of 4 years minimum? Find an equivalent degree in Australia and compare the duration. Any one who has gone through this route can further shed light on it.


----------



## Pencil

Hi fellows,

Sharing my timeline:
ACS Approval : 9 March 2012
IELTS: 21-April-2012
Visa - E-Lodge : 4-May-2012
CO Assigned : 17-August-2012
Employment Further Info & form 80: 20th August 2012


----------



## SMShoaib

Dear All:
Plz put your details in the excel sheet for better tracking

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## samy25

millinium_bug said:


> At last.... Congrats  really happy for u now education points are 10 PR 15? And what abt experience points?


yeah shoiab  m so happyyyyyy... my 8 years exp counted so 15 points for experience and 10 points for education as it fell in "other qualification".. in ACS letter nothing mention about education or i guess i didnt read well coz of excitement ..so will read again.. n wud tell u if anything different. but that is my undertsanding that i would get ten points.

now going to sit in IELTS by 9 march. 

need prayers from all of u


----------



## opfian

someone reply to @Ausa


----------



## farhan-dubai

Bravo said:


> Congrats bro!!!!
> 
> When did u uploaded Form 80??


Sorry for the late reply as I was busy wd my newly born daughter. 

For ur information that i have fornt loaded all the documnets like form 80 for me and my wife also form 1221. Last 6 years bank statement showing salary transfer, 6 years pay slips, general emploment letters for 6 years and also wd job description, all educational marks sheets and degrees from bachelors onwards, birth certificates of all family members, passports of family members, CV, skill assessment letter from vetassess. 
I think thats all


----------



## farhan-dubai

AUSA said:


> Need urgent help
> 2 years B.com degree is considered to be equivalent Australian Bachelor Degree or not ??
> If not what options is there for Skill Assessment ??


From my understanding; 2 years bachelors alone is not enough to be equivalent to australian bachelors. 2 yrs bachelors+2 yrs masters will be equivalent.

Option is to claim for 5+ yrs experience then degree does not matter so much


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Friends,

I need to ask you guys about something which relates with the "*Last Entry Date in Australia" based upon the applicant Medical and PCC*...I have recently gone through the explanation of whole process of 189 Application starting from Lodging till Grant in this link "Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information"...and found myself confused in this special text..."*When you get the grant you need to visit Australia within a date given in the grant letter - this date is generally 1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)"*...What does this phrase"1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)" mean...I mean will the entry date to the Australia be the exact expiry date of Medical/PCC OR as per the above link, it will be one year + minimum date of MEDICAL/PCC...?

189 VISA GRANT holders and other Senior members are requested to share your expert opinion over this...

Looking forward for your response in this regard,

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Friends,

I need to ask you guys about something which relates with the "*Last Entry Date in Australia" based upon the applicant Medical and PCC*...I have recently gone through the explanation of whole process of 189 Application starting from Lodging till Grant in this link "Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information"...and found myself confused in this special text..."*When you get the grant you need to visit Australia within a date given in the grant letter - this date is generally 1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)"*...What does this phrase"1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)" mean...I mean will the entry date to the Australia be the exact expiry date of Medical/PCC OR as per the above link, it will be one year + minimum date of MEDICAL/PCC...?

189 VISA GRANT holders and other Senior members are requested to share your expert opinion over this...

Looking forward for your response in this regard,

Regards,


----------



## fjafri

Need help on following questions:
1) 2 yrs B. Com = How many education (qualification points) or to determine so should I lodge the online application for Vetassess assessment.
2) 4 yrs External Audit experience (Pak)+
1 yr Internal Audit experience (Dubai)
Which is the appropriate category to apply for, external Audit, internal audit or general accountant?
3) I have qualified CA Intermediate, I don't intend to disclose this in my prospective application as it is incomplete education and for which, assuming, no points would be granted. Is this the right approach? or should I include this in educational assessment document submission with Vetassess.
4) Please note that I do not hold any External Audit or Internal Audit qualifications.
5) I am entirely new to this process and I do not know any one in the similar situation as mine. Therefore, this is confusion over points calculation.
Please help.


----------



## w0lverine

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need to ask you guys about something which relates with the "*Last Entry Date in Australia" based upon the applicant Medical and PCC*...I have recently gone through the explanation of whole process of 189 Application starting from Lodging till Grant in this link "Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information"...and found myself confused in this special text..."*When you get the grant you need to visit Australia within a date given in the grant letter - this date is generally 1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)"*...What does this phrase"1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)" mean...I mean will the entry date to the Australia be the exact expiry date of Medical/PCC OR as per the above link, it will be one year + minimum date of MEDICAL/PCC...?
> 
> 189 VISA GRANT holders and other Senior members are requested to share your expert opinion over this...
> 
> Looking forward for your response in this regard,
> 
> Regards,


I think it means 1 year after the date of PCC or Meds, which ever is submitted/done earlier.


----------



## bhura

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need to ask you guys about something which relates with the "*Last Entry Date in Australia" based upon the applicant Medical and PCC*...I have recently gone through the explanation of whole process of 189 Application starting from Lodging till Grant in this link "Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information"...and found myself confused in this special text..."*When you get the grant you need to visit Australia within a date given in the grant letter - this date is generally 1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)"*...What does this phrase"1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)" mean...I mean will the entry date to the Australia be the exact expiry date of Medical/PCC OR as per the above link, it will be one year + minimum date of MEDICAL/PCC...?
> 
> 189 VISA GRANT holders and other Senior members are requested to share your expert opinion over this...
> 
> Looking forward for your response in this regard,
> 
> Regards,


Hi Naveed,

your initial entry date will be one year from the date of your medical and/or PCC whichever is done earlier.
for eg my PCC was done 25 june 2012 and medical on 28july 2012 and my initial entry date is 25 june 2013, this is for 475 visa which i applied pre-july 2012.


Regards 
Bhura


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi All,

I am a Pakistani SS SA 190 applicant.Lodged Application for Visa on 4th Jan,2013.Got PCC and Medicals Request on 4th Feb,2013. Got the PCC and Medicals done on 14th Feb,2013. Can any one tell me about further procedure left for Visa and also expected grant time for visa in line with current trend for 190

Regards,
Haris


----------



## mimran

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Pakistani SS SA 190 applicant.Lodged Application for Visa on 4th Jan,2013.Got PCC and Medicals Request on 4th Feb,2013. Got the PCC and Medicals done on 14th Feb,2013. Can any one tell me about further procedure left for Visa and also expected grant time for visa in line with current trend for 190
> 
> Regards,
> Haris


190 applicants from Pakistan are granted visa within 3 months of visa application. Good luck.


----------



## AUSA

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Pakistani SS SA 190 applicant.Lodged Application for Visa on 4th Jan,2013.Got PCC and Medicals Request on 4th Feb,2013. Got the PCC and Medicals done on 14th Feb,2013. Can any one tell me about further procedure left for Visa and also expected grant time for visa in line with current trend for 190
> 
> Regards,
> Haris



HI 
what is the status of your medical .. if your medical is OK and not referred then you will be getting your grant very next day when Medical results will be uploaded successfully. Check with your hospital either results uploaded or not yet... Also check in E visa status of medical results.. if it shows received and no other documents pending you will recieve grant very soon.. wish you all the very best


----------



## tschaudry

*pcc*

Hey pakistanis,

when u upload pcc, what is the document type for it overseas - national pcc or overseas - state pcc? I have obtained pcc from lahore, do I have to get one from Islamabad as well?


----------



## AUSA

tschaudry said:


> Hey pakistanis,
> 
> when u upload pcc, what is the document type for it overseas - national pcc or overseas - state pcc? I have obtained pcc from lahore, do I have to get one from Islamabad as well?


1-Overseas national PCC ...
2- PCC required for country not for cities .. So Lahore PCC is enough


----------



## afzal067

bhura said:


> Hi Naveed,
> 
> your initial entry date will be one year from the date of your medical and/or PCC whichever is done earlier.
> for eg my PCC was done 25 june 2012 and medical on 28july 2012 and my initial entry date is 25 june 2013, this is for 475 visa which i applied pre-july 2012.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Bhura


Just a little question: someone applied for visa and the immigrations rules changed (as in jul-2012) before the outcome of his application. Would this affect his application? How would he be judged, according to new rules or old rules?


----------



## bhura

afzal067 said:


> Just a little question: someone applied for visa and the immigrations rules changed (as in jul-2012) before the outcome of his application. Would this affect his application? How would he be judged, according to new rules or old rules?


There will be no affect as I applied on 22 June 2012 for 475 co assigned 24 July and visa granted on 1 August 2012 in 40 days only


----------



## Rezasol

fjafri said:


> Need help on following questions:
> 1) 2 yrs B. Com = How many education (qualification points) or to determine so should I lodge the online application for Vetassess assessment.
> 2) 4 yrs External Audit experience (Pak)+
> 1 yr Internal Audit experience (Dubai)
> Which is the appropriate category to apply for, external Audit, internal audit or general accountant?
> 3) I have qualified CA Intermediate, I don't intend to disclose this in my prospective application as it is incomplete education and for which, assuming, no points would be granted. Is this the right approach? or should I include this in educational assessment document submission with Vetassess.
> 4) Please note that I do not hold any External Audit or Internal Audit qualifications.
> 5) I am entirely new to this process and I do not know any one in the similar situation as mine. Therefore, this is confusion over points calculation.
> Please help.


Do know that B. Com will not be assessed as equivalent to Australian Bachelor's. I know that because mine wasn't. My ACCA, on the other hand was assessed as equivalent to Australian Bachelor's. 

Additionally, for Accountant (General) [ANZSCO], my ACCA was assessed as meeting the requisite core components (9 out of 12). 

They assess qualifications on paper to component basis so I am not sure whether the 'CA Intermediate' could be considered as meeting Australian bachelor's or Accountant's core components requirement. 

On the other hand, if you were to apply through internal audit stream, your application would be assessed by VETASSES. Their requirement is graduation with accountancy major. 

In any case, what I would suggest you is to contact a MARA Registered agent near you, present your case and hope for the best.


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi AUSA,

Medical was given on 14th Feb. Clinic say that e health link is not active and they have sent request to activate link.Medical results are not known yet


----------



## AUSA

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi AUSA,
> 
> Medical was given on 14th Feb. Clinic say that e health link is not active and they have sent request to activate link.Medical results are not known yet


It will get it fixed within a week hopefully 
Wish you all the best for speedy grant


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Thanks alot bro for your wishes. I hope it will be fixed soon IA.....When do you plan to leave for SA...Your signature shows speedy grant MA.


----------



## atifurgreat

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi AUSA,
> 
> Medical was given on 14th Feb. Clinic say that e health link is not active and they have sent request to activate link.Medical results are not known yet


My son's ehealth also not active at the time of medical, its activate within week and medical result uploaded.


----------



## justujoo

Asalam-o-Alekum
I am a BS-IT (4 years)
7 years of experience in the IT industry.
My experience puts me in Developer Programmer category.
Now my question is which Australian States could sponsor me for the 190 visa, I have read NSW is an option but is there any chance for me to apply for some other states, if yes which one and the fastest approval time between states.


----------



## justujoo

justujoo said:


> Asalam-o-Alekum
> I am a BS-IT (4 years)
> 7 years of experience in the IT industry.
> My experience puts me in Developer Programmer category.
> Now my question is which Australian States could sponsor me for the 190 visa, I have read NSW is an option but is there any chance for me to apply for some other states, if yes which one and the fastest approval time between states.


Just checked the descriptions of different anzco codes and found my profile fits in a number ICT profession, now one more question to ask what will be the best bet of state for 190.


----------



## hajan

afzal067 said:


> Just a little question: someone applied for visa and the immigrations rules changed (as in jul-2012) before the outcome of his application. Would this affect his application? How would he be judged, according to new rules or old rules?


Change of the rules does not effect people who have submitted the application before the change


----------



## hajan

Any new about CO allocation for Dec applicants?


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Friends,

I am 189 Applicant and I have lodged my EVisa application on 31st Jan, 2013 successfully But I have uploaded all the documents in *JPEG format*…From the experiences of most of the the 189 applicants, I have observed that Most of the CO still ask the candidates to send their doc by email…Now I want your help in this regard that, how can I change the format of all the scanned copies of relevant documents which are in *JPEG currently to Pdf provided that the size of the attachment does not exceed 5 MB*, so that if my CO ask me to send the doc by email, I better email him the preferable format i.e PDF.
Please share your expert opinion in this regard.


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Friends,

I am 189 Applicant and I have lodged my EVisa application on 31st Jan, 2013 successfully But I have uploaded all the documents in *JPEG format*…From the experiences of most of the the 189 applicants, I have observed that Most of the CO still ask the candidates to send their doc by email…Now I want your help in this regard that, how can I change the format of all the scanned copies of relevant documents which are in *JPEG currently to Pdf provided that the size of the attachment does not exceed 5 MB*, so that if my CO ask me to send the doc by email, I better email him the preferable format i.e PDF.
Please share your expert opinion in this regard.


----------



## sunnyyy

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am 189 Applicant and I have lodged my EVisa application on 31st Jan, 2013 successfully But I have uploaded all the documents in *JPEG format*…From the experiences of most of the the 189 applicants, I have observed that Most of the CO still ask the candidates to send their doc by email…Now I want your help in this regard that, how can I change the format of all the scanned copies of relevant documents which are in *JPEG currently to Pdf provided that the size of the attachment does not exceed 5 MB*, so that if my CO ask me to send the doc by email, I better email him the preferable format i.e PDF.
> Please share your expert opinion in this regard.



-You may reduce the size of jpeg to readable format..
-Utilize pdf editors to convert jpegs and other formats to pdfs.
-For conversions and size reduction, I utilized adobe acrobat X (10).

Regards.


----------



## samy25

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am 189 Applicant and I have lodged my EVisa application on 31st Jan, 2013 successfully But I have uploaded all the documents in *JPEG format*…From the experiences of most of the the 189 applicants, I have observed that Most of the CO still ask the candidates to send their doc by email…Now I want your help in this regard that, how can I change the format of all the scanned copies of relevant documents which are in *JPEG currently to Pdf provided that the size of the attachment does not exceed 5 MB*, so that if my CO ask me to send the doc by email, I better email him the preferable format i.e PDF.
> Please share your expert opinion in this regard.


u can convert ur jpeg format into pdf files online. please google convert jpeg into pdf. then u will have many websites in result. they are free. u can upload jpeg ,website will convert it into pdf then u can use it.


----------



## Rezasol

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am 189 Applicant and I have lodged my EVisa application on 31st Jan, 2013 successfully But I have uploaded all the documents in *JPEG format*…From the experiences of most of the the 189 applicants, I have observed that Most of the CO still ask the candidates to send their doc by email…Now I want your help in this regard that, how can I change the format of all the scanned copies of relevant documents which are in *JPEG currently to Pdf provided that the size of the attachment does not exceed 5 MB*, so that if my CO ask me to send the doc by email, I better email him the preferable format i.e PDF.
> Please share your expert opinion in this regard.


Simple.. 
copy the jpeg in microsoft word and save as PDF (in Office 2010).

If you have earlier ver. of Office, download the plugin for 'save as' PDF. 

If the image(s) are too large, just adjust the size in the word document till its 'just the right' size for you to send.


----------



## aussimmi

is there anyone facing an issue with document uploading? when i try to upload documents for spouse and child, it gives me an error saying that max file limit has been reached?


----------



## Mani2k

I have assigned a CO today Team 2 Adelaide Initials 'SB'. He asked for form 80 for me and my wife and evidence of employment. I need to ask you guys my bank statement consists of around more than 120 pages and they are all in black & white. Do I have to attest each and every single page? Also can I pick out the pages which have the transfered amount of my salaries and then attest them? Please suggest.


----------



## AUSA

Mani2k said:


> I have assigned a CO today Team 2 Adelaide Initials 'SB'. He asked for form 80 for me and my wife and evidence of employment. I need to ask you guys my bank statement consists of around more than 120 pages and they are all in black & white. Do I have to attest each and every single page? Also can I pick out the pages which have the transfered amount of my salaries and then attest them? Please suggest.


you can do the followings 
1- Ask you bank to provide Bank statement with Bank Stamp that will be colored and you can do color scan and upload. I think Bank statement should have bank stamp on it otherwise it will raise doubts ... 
2- if you still want to submit black and white then I am afraid you need attestation.. 
3- Its best to submit all papers and not only onces with salary.. i submitted around 180 pages for a full 5 years bank statement highlighting my each monthly salary transactions.. 
Provide more and clear proofs will improve your application process time and also reduce chances for job verifications .. 
Again this is just my opinion and expereicne - DIAC can ask and do whatever they like


----------



## AUSA

aussimmi said:


> is there anyone facing an issue with document uploading? when i try to upload documents for spouse and child, it gives me an error saying that max file limit has been reached?


It happended with me during my application process.. I was not able to upload documents for my child but for my spouse it was working. it's technical problem and will fixed soon.. You can wait for CO request to submit documents, then you can send all the documents by email..


----------



## farhan-dubai

Dear freiends,
This is to update u all that I have done with the medicals for me and my family on 19/02/2013 and everything seems fine as per the doctor.
Also submitted the PCC on 20/02/2013 for me and my wife from two countries (PAK & UAE).
Now just waiting for my daughter's passport to be issued (20th March date has been given by Pakistan Embassy as there is shortage of passport books 

Plz pray for us that the medicals dont get reffered. 


WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done on 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Just waiting for daughter's passport


----------



## Dr.ABC

Dear Farhan,
Our prays are with you and we will hear the good news soon after you submit the baby's passport copy insha Allah. Wish you all the best with medicals and then the golden email.


----------



## farhan-dubai

Dr.ABC said:


> Dear Farhan,
> Our prays are with you and we will hear the good news soon after you submit the baby's passport copy insha Allah. Wish you all the best with medicals and then the golden email.


Same to u doctor sahib with congratulations and good luck as well


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi AusA,

I would like to know what is the initial entry date for validation mentioned on your grant.Is it one year from the date of your medicals/PCC or less. Also I would like to know is it necessary for you to Go to Adelaide for validation or the entry and passing immigration on any Oz airport will do the job.


----------



## immu999

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi AusA,
> 
> I would like to know what is the initial entry date for validation mentioned on your grant.Is it one year from the date of your medicals/PCC or less. Also I would like to know is it necessary for you to Go to Adelaide for validation or the entry and passing immigration on any Oz airport will do the job.


grant is valid for exactly one year from the day of your medical.

not sure about entry point, but i think if you have SA state sponsorship then you must enter SA.


----------



## AUSA

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi AusA,
> 
> I would like to know what is the initial entry date for validation mentioned on your grant.Is it one year from the date of your medicals/PCC or less. Also I would like to know is it necessary for you to Go to Adelaide for validation or the entry and passing immigration on any Oz airport will do the job.


1-Initial entry date will be 1 year from the date of your PCC or Medical whichever comes earlier.. for more understanding see below example 
PCC- 01 Jan 2013 
Medical - 10 Jan 2013 
Visa granted - 20 Feb 2013 
MUST ENTRE AUSTRALIA BEFORE 01 JAN 2014 - (INTIAL ENTRY DATE) 

2- You need to Entre Australia for Initial Entry to validate your PR. you can entre australia through any entry port... NO requirement to entre Specific state... But when you finally decide to move permanently to Australia then you have to live and work in your sponsored state for at least first 2 years. ( 2 years is initial 2 years and not any 2 years in next 5 year PR visa)

Hope this answers your question


----------



## immu999

AUSA said:


> 1-Initial entry date will be 1 year from the date of your PCC or Medical whichever comes earlier.. for more understanding see below example
> PCC- 01 Jan 2013
> Medical - 10 Jan 2013
> Visa granted - 20 Feb 2013
> MUST ENTRE AUSTRALIA BEFORE 01 JAN 2014 - (INTIAL ENTRY DATE)
> 
> 2- You need to Entre Australia for Initial Entry to validate your PR. you can entre australia through any entry port... NO requirement to entre Specific state... But when you finally decide to move permanently to Australia then you have to live and work in your sponsored state for at least first 2 years. ( 2 years is initial 2 years and not any 2 years in next 5 year PR visa)
> 
> Hope this answers your question


are you sure that one can enter from any state? without immigration issues.


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Thanks AusA and immu999 for your quick responses


----------



## SMShoaib

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear freiends,
> This is to update u all that I have done with the medicals for me and my family on 19/02/2013 and everything seems fine as per the doctor.
> Also submitted the PCC on 20/02/2013 for me and my wife from two countries (PAK & UAE).
> Now just waiting for my daughter's passport to be issued (20th March date has been given by Pakistan Embassy as there is shortage of passport books
> 
> Plz pray for us that the medicals dont get reffered.
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done on 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Just waiting for daughter's passport



Inshallah you will get the grant soon.

One question, if your daughter passport is not ready then how did you do her medical? or her medicals was not required by DIAC. please clear


----------



## alikoool

I have a few question , seniors plz answer . 

1. during medical , how doe the doctor measures the blood pressure , is it by the manual apparatus or by any automatic blood pressure monitor ?

2. what is the validity of the medical ?

3. i m a may2012 SS 176 paper based applicant , i haven't received any request for medical from my CO , i wait till September 2013 , after then i m thinking of going for medical by myself . plz explain if this is possible ? and what documents would be required for the medical ?


----------



## AUSA

immu999 said:


> are you sure that one can enter from any state? without immigration issues.



yes I am sure based on my research and on this forum and couple of others forums... 
One more reason My Visa grant notification clearly say you have to entre Australia before XXX date --- So it says no where that you have to entre into Sponsored state. But yes when you will start living then you have to inform Sponsorsed state about your ariving and fill the questionaire that also containts information about your residential address. Validation of PR visa requires to Entre Australia. Once you entred Australia through any state then your PR will be valid. 
Hope this will clear doubts but still you can confirm with DIAC or other seniors


----------



## sunnyyy

alikoool said:


> I have a few question , seniors plz answer .
> 
> 1. during medical , how doe the doctor measures the blood pressure , is it by the manual apparatus or by any automatic blood pressure monitor ?
> 
> 2. what is the validity of the medical ?
> 
> 3. i m a may2012 SS 176 paper based applicant , i haven't received any request for medical from my CO , i wait till September 2013 , after then i m thinking of going for medical by myself . plz explain if this is possible ? and what documents would be required for the medical ?


Hi,

1- My and my family's BP was measured via manual apparatus.

2- Medical/PCC validity is 1 year frm the date of earliest of these docs.

3- Medicals require Referral Letters by DIAC (to be taken to the clinic), which are EITHER sent by CO (when required) OR available through "health Examination" Link available on eVisa (If available).

Regards.


----------



## alikoool

means that i cannot go for medical on my own with just my file/case number ? 

p:s what is the range of blood pressure that is considered normal by IOM Karachi Pakistan .


----------



## sunnyyy

alikoool said:


> means that i cannot go for medical on my own with just my file/case number ?
> 
> p:s what is the range of blood pressure that is considered normal by IOM Karachi Pakistan .


Unfortunately, If you don't have the Referral Letters, you cannot take the Meds.
I am not sure about the acceptable range.


----------



## farhan-dubai

Dear freiends,

This is to update u all that my PCCs status become "received" and medical links are gone.

Do anybody know what it means?? seniors advice required.. How do I will know that my medicals are OK or they have been referred??



WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done on 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Just waiting for daughther's passport


----------



## farhan-dubai

SMShoaib said:


> Inshallah you will get the grant soon.
> 
> One question, if your daughter passport is not ready then how did you do her medical? or her medicals was not required by DIAC. please clear




Dear Shoaib,

As I have told earlier in my posts that I have requested my CO that I am going to have a baby in Feb and the CO told me not to worry. The CO told me to send the birth certificate of my daughter as soon as possible to include my daughter in my appliation and issue the HRI number for medicals. So when I submitted the birth certificate the same day CO issued the HRI number and also included my daughter in the application on the same date.

For medicals I took the printout out the email of CO with the HRI number and the original birth certificate with me. The receptionist also asked the same question that were is the passport I told that CO has asked to go for the medicals and this is the email and the birth certificate and the Hospital accepted that but on form 26 they clearly mentioned passport not seen.

Till now there is no query from DIAC and my medical links are gone now I have to wait and see if they accepted which is more likely as it was suggested by CO but if not I will take my daughter again for medical it will cost me a little bit but definately will save time if my medicals are refered.


WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done on 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Just waiting for daughther's passport


----------



## Naveed539

Bad News for 
Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business & System Analysts
lectronic Engineers

Their Quotas have been reached, as reported by DIAC Skill Select website...Other breaking news is that the number of invitations have been reduced from 2800 to 1900 for 189 and for 489 Visa, the no of invitations have been reduced to 100 from 200 in One Month...SO Look, how rapidly DIAC is gonna respond accordingly to the fluctuating trends of people towards Australian Immigration...One can even see very clearly that there are so many occupations for whom, even negligible invitations have been issued as of 22-02-2013, which implies their high demand but low corresponding supply from overseas...So DIAC might devise the next Immigration Invitation and Occupational ceilings policy next year accordingly, So we wish all the intending rest of the applicants to lodge their EOI at the earliest as the first badge of Skill select may leave certain hard implications for some occupations.


----------



## Naveed539

Bad News for 
Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business & System Analysts
lectronic Engineers

Their Quotas have been reached, as reported by DIAC Skill Select website...Other breaking news is that the number of invitations have been reduced from 2800 to 1900 for 189 and for 489 Visa, the no of invitations have been reduced to 100 from 200 in One Month...SO Look, how rapidly DIAC is gonna respond accordingly to the fluctuating trends of people towards Australian Immigration...One can even see very clearly that there are so many occupations for whom, even negligible invitations have been issued as of 22-02-2013, which implies their high demand but low corresponding supply from overseas...So DIAC might devise the next Immigration Invitation and Occupational ceilings policy accordingly, So we wish all the intending rest of the applicants to lodge their EOI at the earliest as the first badge of Skill select may leave certain hard implications for some occupations.


----------



## mimran

alikoool said:


> I have a few question , seniors plz answer .
> 
> 1. during medical , how doe the doctor measures the blood pressure , is it by the manual apparatus or by any automatic blood pressure monitor ?
> 
> 2. what is the validity of the medical ?
> 
> 3. i m a may2012 SS 176 paper based applicant , i haven't received any request for medical from my CO , i wait till September 2013 , after then i m thinking of going for medical by myself . plz explain if this is possible ? and what documents would be required for the medical ?



Hello 

One of my friends checked with DIAC. They responded that if you have health forms available on your evisa, there is no need for CO mail or request. Front loading is a personal decision and DIAC has not objection on applicant going for the front loading medicals. So I assume clinic should also not pose any problems.

BTW on one of the other forums one of the 176 applicant went for medicals, (I think in Karachi or Lahore), without CO requesting for medicals. So yes you can go ahead with medicals 

For 175/176 applicants I personally feel that it is a good decision to go for front loading medicals / pcc after 1 year of CO allocation because you would definitely save a lot of medicals referred time, although you will have short time for initial entry but I think front loading is worth any last minute hassles.

Medicals are valid for 1 year, but CO can extend the validity of medical to further 6 months based on any possible cirumstances


----------



## Rezasol

I frontloaded my meds on Feb 2013. They are now referred. =_='


----------



## djmalik

Hi

for the secondary applicant I can see the below details about meds on e-visa. I wanted to confirm if that is ok (i.e. meds have been accepted) because I get confused when people get worried saying that "their meds got referred"
*
** 02/11/2012 Health requirements finalised	*	Message
** 01/11/2012 Further medical results referred	*	Message
** 01/11/2012 Further medical results referred	*	Message
** 01/11/2012 Further medical results referred	*	Message
** 01/11/2012 HIV blood test referred	*	Message
*


----------



## AUSA

djmalik said:


> Hi
> 
> for the secondary applicant I can see the below details about meds on e-visa. I wanted to confirm if that is ok (i.e. meds have been accepted) because I get confused when people get worried saying that "their meds got referred"
> *
> ** 02/11/2012 Health requirements finalised	*	Message
> ** 01/11/2012 Further medical results referred	*	Message
> ** 01/11/2012 Further medical results referred	*	Message
> ** 01/11/2012 Further medical results referred	*	Message
> ** 01/11/2012 HIV blood test referred	*	Message
> *



Meds accepted for first applicant where it says FINALIZED... 
Meds referred means that applicant medical result is not finalized and has to be checked by a specialist in MOC before finalization. So now all applicants with referred medical will be finalized by MOC... this whole process varies from 2 week to 8 weeks depends on the blocklog of the MOC. Don't worry it will be finalzed soon.. Good luck with your process


----------



## djmalik

AUSA said:


> Meds accepted for first applicant where it says FINALIZED...
> Meds referred means that applicant medical result is not finalized and has to be checked by a specialist in MOC before finalization. So now all applicants with referred medical will be finalized by MOC... this whole process varies from 2 week to 8 weeks depends on the blocklog of the MOC. Don't worry it will be finalzed soon.. Good luck with your process


thanks for your response
just wanted to clarify that all the lines mentioned in my last post were for a single secondary applicant only.
so it means on 1st Nov they were referred and on 2nd Nov they were finalized and accepted
please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## AUSA

djmalik said:


> thanks for your response
> just wanted to clarify that all the lines mentioned in my last post were for a single secondary applicant only.
> so it means on 1st Nov they were referred and on 2nd Nov they were finalized and accepted
> please correct me if I'm wrong


Yes you are right.. Meds are Finalzied. Gr8 Congrats and best of luck for rest of the process


----------



## zahidss

hi,
i want to know that what documents you submitted for your job experience.
Thanks


----------



## zahidss

sunnyyy said:


> <Copied from another thread>
> 
> Post by AUSA
> 
> Thanks everyone for your wishes
> 
> below is complete detail about my visa process and journey though skillselect
> 1- + EA Mech Engineer Skill Assessment - April 2011
> I dint apply for the visa 175/176 due to some reasons
> 2- EOI Submitted 3 July 2012
> 3- SA SS applied 3 July 2012
> 4- SS approved on 5 Aug 2012
> 5- EOI Visa Invitation 18 Aug 2012
> 6- Visa Applied 03.09.2012 but due to technical error it logded on 18.09 and i got acknowledged on 18.09.2012.
> 7- CO assigned - 18.10.2012
> CO requested some documents for me and my wife which i had already uploaded but sent it by email to CO. Form 80 was part of that request docs checklist - 30.10.2012
> 8- No email from CO till 15.11.2012 and on 15.10.2012 got email from CO that application is under routine processing. from this email i assumed that my application gone for Security checks and i made up my mind for a lengthy weight of atleast 1 year after reading a lot of discussion about SC on these forums
> 9- on 15.12.2012 CO sent me email asking for Medical and PCC for all applicants. Since i already done medical and PCC for all of us i submitted documents very next days. the only thing pending from my side was my PCC from Saudi Arabia which i was not able to produce at that time... CO next days replied that he recieved all my docs and he look forward to finalize my application after recieving KSA PCC. i applied through one agent and finally got my PCC KSA and uploaded on last friday and today i got the grant.
> So practically i was suppose to get grant on 15.12.2012 if i din't have problem with my KSA PCC.
> This also means that Skill Select is very fast process as compared to previous system atleast as i seen on this forum.
> there was no job verification in my case
> 
> 
> __________________
> Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant - 21.01.2013
> 
> <Copied from another thread>





hi,
i want to know that what documents you submitted for your job experience.
Thanks


----------



## Janneeyrre

zahidss said:


> Hi,
> 
> good to see you here as a AINIT client, i am also AINIT client, could you send me an email on my email address "zahidss [at] gmail.com" i have to talk to you regarding all the process. i had submitted my application for 189 on 29th december and still waiting for CO to be assigned. kindly send me an email then we can proceed further discussion on email.
> 
> Thanks


There are PM or private messages for a reason. 

I can send a fake immigration mail on your gmail (posted here) and confirm the things you have mentioned here. For example the visa subclass you applied and its date. I could ask for your correct name, DOB and address saying that those fields in form 80 are not legible and you would still fall for it. Then I can ask for your phone number that you could be reached at, in the same email. Remember, I'll put a do not reply this email for my safety. 
Having all those details I can call back later when you least expect. 
Boom. There goes another scam. 

See how this works!!


----------



## zahidss

Janneeyrre said:


> There are PM or private messages for a reason.
> 
> I can send a fake immigration mail on your gmail (posted here) and confirm the things you have mentioned here. For example the visa subclass you applied and its date. I could ask for your correct name, DOB and address saying that those fields in form 80 are not legible and you would still fall for it. Then I can ask for your phone number that you could be reached at, in the same email. Remember, I'll put a do not reply this email for my safety.
> Having all those details I can call back later when you least expect.
> Boom. There goes another scam.
> 
> See how this works!!


Thanks for your concern and alert for any suspect fraud. but the email address i am using for Immigration purpose is only dedicated for this matter. Basically i am in London and the other chap is in Karachi, but the common is the immigration agent. thats why i am trying to contact with this guy in private to know the progress of consultant for immigration application. anyway i can try the private message for this.

Thanks a lot


----------



## fabregas

zahidss said:


> Hi,
> 
> good to see you here as a AINIT client, i am also AINIT client, could you send me an email on my email address "zahidss [at] gmail.com" i have to talk to you regarding all the process. i had submitted my application for 189 on 29th december and still waiting for CO to be assigned. kindly send me an email then we can proceed further discussion on email.
> 
> Thanks


My Experience with AINIT is worst. I was once their client. But I fired them and applied the visa by myself. They wasted almost 6 to 8 months and Rs. 88000 of mine.


----------



## AUSA

zahidss said:


> hi,
> i want to know that what documents you submitted for your job experience.
> Thanks


I claim 5 years work experience and i had exactly 5 years in one single company ( Current employer) at the time of invitation. in total i have 7 years work experience. I Submitted following documents 
1- Joining Letter 
2- Employment Contract ( 5 page document contains information about job title , joining date , work hours , Salary , Contract type , End of service benefit , Labour law etc etc ... 
3- Job Description and Competence Profile Signed and stamped by Line Manager.
(I work in a very big MNC of Europe and these documents are standard documents in my company. abt 4 pages contains very much details abt all aspects of your duties and your competencies and career aspirations).
4- Work reference Letter Signed and Stamped by Line Manager 
5- Salary and Employment Certificate from HR Manager 
6- Bank Statement for last 5 years highlighting each month salary.. 
7- Payslip - Last 1.5 years and and 2 payslips when i started the Job. 
8- Experience Letter from second Employer where I worked for 1 year more than 5 years back even this was not needed as i dint claim points for that experience.
Hope this will help & if anythng else needed let me know 
Good Luck


----------



## samy25

hi all

please can ianyone guide me that what is the email of DIAC if we need to clear some ambiguity related to education points. 

plus is there anyone who claimed 10 points of education for two years pakistani simple bachelors?
please guide


----------



## farhan-dubai

mimran said:


> Hello
> 
> One of my friends checked with DIAC. They responded that if you have health forms available on your evisa, there is no need for CO mail or request. Front loading is a personal decision and DIAC has not objection on applicant going for the front loading medicals. So I assume clinic should also not pose any problems.
> 
> BTW on one of the other forums one of the 176 applicant went for medicals, (I think in Karachi or Lahore), without CO requesting for medicals. So yes you can go ahead with medicals
> 
> For 175/176 applicants I personally feel that it is a good decision to go for front loading medicals / pcc after 1 year of CO allocation because you would definitely save a lot of medicals referred time, although you will have short time for initial entry but I think front loading is worth any last minute hassles.
> 
> Medicals are valid for 1 year, but CO can extend the validity of medical to further 6 months based on any possible cirumstances


I dont know about the 175/176 visa but fo evisa or 189/190 visa I am sure that you require your CO to send you request to go for medical via email and in this email CO will provide you the HRI number and without this HRI number medical center staff who is performing the medicals will not be able to upload your results or log on to the details. (this information was confirmed from the medical center as they precisely asked for HRI number so that they can access online)


----------



## farhan-dubai

Dear freiends,

This is to update u all that I checked with my CO and she confirmed that my medicals are recieved and all OK.

That means my medicals including my family's medicals are not being refered. 
Yahoooooooooooo.

Now only waiting for my daughter's passport....


WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done on 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Just waiting for daughther's passport


----------



## mimran

farhan-dubai said:


> I dont know about the 175/176 visa but fo evisa or 189/190 visa I am sure that you require your CO to send you request to go for medical via email and in this email CO will provide you the HRI number and without this HRI number medical center staff who is performing the medicals will not be able to upload your results or log on to the details. (this information was confirmed from the medical center as they precisely asked for HRI number so that they can access online)


Probably you are right, but specifically checked with the clinic today about HRI. They said that only TRN is enough. May be they changed / simplified their process.


----------



## sunnyyy

farhan-dubai said:


> I dont know about the 175/176 visa but fo evisa or 189/190 visa I am sure that you require your CO to send you request to go for medical via email and in this email CO will provide you the HRI number and without this HRI number medical center staff who is performing the medicals will not be able to upload your results or log on to the details. (this information was confirmed from the medical center as they precisely asked for HRI number so that they can access online)


As per my experience and observations.. 
Clinic needs either the email from CO or the Referral Letters (available via Health exam link on eVisa) along with passports, forms 26&160 and photos.


----------



## mimran

sunnyyy said:


> As per my experience and observations..
> Clinic needs either the email from CO or the Referral Letters (available via Health exam link on eVisa) along with passports, forms 26&160 and photos.


May be they are flexible. They told me nothing about CO mail or referral letter. They said, only TRN, passport, photos and forms required.


----------



## fabregas

for the confusion regarding medicals here is the reply I got from [email protected] just now:

Dear Applicant,

If you have the address of your visa processing office or the Transaction Reference Number issued by your visa office then you can have the health assessment done.

The fee structure for Australian Health assessment is below:
• 4 years or below applicants ¬¬ ---- Rs.2800 
• 5 years to 9 years applicants ---- Rs.4000
• 10 years to 14 years applicants ---- Rs.4400
• 15 years or above applicants ---- Rs.5600

The current available date in Karachi is 5th March 2013.

If you wish to scheduled your appointment kindly provide the below mention details of all the applicants:
• Passport number 
• Complete name
• Date of birth 
• Visa sub class
• TRN ( if issued by the visa office)
• Contact number


Kind Regards,

MHD team


I hope this will clarify any confusion


----------



## mimran

fabregas said:


> for the confusion regarding medicals here is the reply I got from [email protected] just now:
> 
> Dear Applicant,
> 
> If you have the address of your visa processing office or the Transaction Reference Number issued by your visa office then you can have the health assessment done.
> 
> The fee structure for Australian Health assessment is below:
> • 4 years or below applicants ¬¬ ---- Rs.2800
> • 5 years to 9 years applicants ---- Rs.4000
> • 10 years to 14 years applicants ---- Rs.4400
> • 15 years or above applicants ---- Rs.5600
> 
> The current available date in Karachi is 5th March 2013.
> 
> If you wish to scheduled your appointment kindly provide the below mention details of all the applicants:
> • Passport number
> • Complete name
> • Date of birth
> • Visa sub class
> • TRN ( if issued by the visa office)
> • Contact number
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> MHD team
> 
> 
> I hope this will clarify any confusion


Yes, thanks for clarification. So TRN alone is enough for scheduling.


----------



## Naveed539

Samy25
You will not be able to interact with DIAC on email However you may call them on the number that has been given at their"Contact Us" section.


----------



## Naveed539

Do anybody know that Pakistani PCC is valid for *3 months OR 12 Months*...?


----------



## Naveed539

Do anybody know that Pakistani PCC is valid for *3 months OR 12 Months*...?


----------



## Rezasol

@Naveed 
12 for DIAC


----------



## opfian

Naveed539 said:


> Do anybody know that Pakistani PCC is valid for *3 months OR 12 Months*...?


Pakistani PCC doesn`t contain any expiry date. However, DIAC considers PCC valid for 01 year.


----------



## maham

opfian said:


> Pakistani PCC doesn`t contain any expiry date. However, DIAC considers PCC valid for 01 year.


I just got the PCC for myself and spouse from karachi. they clearly carry a "Valid till" date. n they are going to expire in "6" months.


----------



## farhan-dubai

Naveed539 said:


> Do anybody know that Pakistani PCC is valid for *3 months OR 12 Months*...?


If you are from Karachi the PCC validity written on the PCC will be 6 months. This is as per my personal expereice as I got PCC for me and my wife signed on 8th Feb 2013 and they are vaild for 6 months.

Dont know abt other cities may they have different format.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

farhan-dubai said:


> If you are from Karachi the PCC validity written on the PCC will be 6 months. This is as per my personal expereice as I got PCC for me and my wife signed on 8th Feb 2013 and they are vaild for 6 months.
> 
> Dont know abt other cities may they have different format.


What about dubai pcc?


----------



## farhan-dubai

ChrisJAnderson said:


> What about dubai pcc?


Dubai PCC is valid for 3 months only


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

farhan-dubai said:


> Dubai PCC is valid for 3 months only


Thanks mate


----------



## farhan-dubai

U r welcome


----------



## sunnyyy

Naveed539 said:


> Do anybody know that Pakistani PCC is valid for *3 months OR 12 Months*...?


Karachi PCC validity is 6 months and UAE's 3 months.. However as observed, DIAC considers them for an year.


----------



## msvayani

maham said:


> I just got the PCC for myself and spouse from karachi. they clearly carry a "Valid till" date. n they are going to expire in "6" months.


How did you get it? I'm from Karachi and will be getting the PCC soon. Would appreciate if you share the process and the cost involved. Also, how much time it takes?


----------



## AUSA

*Pakistan pcc*

Guys I am writing this to clear few doubts regarding Pakistan or any other Country PCC validity and DIAC Considerations about validity of the PCC... 
- PCC validity is different for different countries like for Pakistan (Some cities) is 6 months and for Dubai PCC validity is 3 months.. What exactly means of this validity is ?? ** This validity means the PCC is valid for that specific period and you can submit PCC to DIAC within this time limit.. I will explain with an example 
1- PCC dubai issued - 01 SEP 2012 
Validity 3 months - 01 DEC 2012 
this means you can submit this PCC to DIAC or any requesting body within this time limit. 
Now lets suppose you submitted PCC to DIAC on 10 SEP 2012 
DIAC will consider this PCC valid for 1 year from issue date - 01 SEP 2012 so your PCC in DIAC records will expire on 01 SEP 2013. 
Same way even if you submit this PCC on 30 NOV 2012 still DIAC records will consider this PCC to be valid till 01 sep 2013. 
In Nutshel, Any PCC submit to DIAC will be valid for 1 year from PCC issue date and country specific validity is irrelevant if you submit a valid PCC to DIAC. 
I hope this will help


----------



## msvayani

AUSA said:


> Guys I am writing this to clear few doubts regarding Pakistan or any other Country PCC validity and DIAC Considerations about validity of the PCC...
> - PCC validity is different for different countries like for Pakistan (Some cities) is 6 months and for Dubai PCC validity is 3 months.. What exactly means of this validity is ?? ** This validity means the PCC is valid for that specific period and you can submit PCC to DIAC within this time limit.. I will explain with an example
> 1- PCC dubai issued - 01 SEP 2012
> Validity 3 months - 01 DEC 2012
> this means you can submit this PCC to DIAC or any requesting body within this time limit.
> Now lets suppose you submitted PCC to DIAC on 10 SEP 2012
> DIAC will consider this PCC valid for 1 year from issue date - 01 SEP 2012 so your PCC in DIAC records will expire on 01 SEP 2013.
> Same way even if you submit this PCC on 30 NOV 2012 still DIAC records will consider this PCC to be valid till 01 sep 2013.
> In Nutshel, Any PCC submit to DIAC will be valid for 1 year from PCC issue date and country specific validity is irrelevant if you submit a valid PCC to DIAC.
> I hope this will help


That's pretty clear. Thanks


----------



## peter.mekhail

hello friends , how the CO usually contact the applicant is it by e- mail ? , also what is the duration for processing , hope best of luck for you all .


----------



## AUSA

Naveed539 said:


> Do anybody know that Pakistani PCC is valid for 3 months OR 12 Months...?


Guys I am writing this to clear few doubts regarding Pakistan or any other Country PCC validity and DIAC Considerations about validity of the PCC...
- PCC validity is different for different countries like for Pakistan (Some cities) is 6 months and for Dubai PCC validity is 3 months.. What exactly means of this validity is ?? ** This validity means the PCC is valid for that specific period and you can submit PCC to DIAC within this time limit.. I will explain with an example
1- PCC dubai issued - 01 SEP 2012
Validity 3 months - 01 DEC 2012
this means you can submit this PCC to DIAC or any requesting body within this time limit.
Now lets suppose you submitted PCC to DIAC on 10 SEP 2012
DIAC will consider this PCC valid for 1 year from issue date - 01 SEP 2012 so your PCC in DIAC records will expire on 01 SEP 2013.
Same way even if you submit this PCC on 30 NOV 2012 still DIAC records will consider this PCC to be valid till 01 sep 2013.
In Nutshel, Any PCC submit to DIAC will be valid for 1 year from PCC issue date and country specific validity is irrelevant if you submit a valid PCC to DIAC.
I hope this will help


----------



## RockerX

*Brother msvayani,*

Did you receive the meds and PCC call from DIAC or are you thinking of frontloading both?

Regards,

RX



msvayani said:


> How did you get it? I'm from Karachi and will be getting the PCC soon. Would appreciate if you share the process and the cost involved. Also, how much time it takes?


----------



## msvayani

RockerX said:


> *Brother msvayani,*
> 
> Did you receive the meds and PCC call from DIAC or are you thinking of frontloading both?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Nope. Didn't get the call yet but I'm thinking to FL them by the end of April.


----------



## bukhari

What's up guys? any Development for anyone?


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> What's up guys? any Development for anyone?


Nothing much. Just waiting for June2013, as I think that is the point at which many applicants like us would get grants / med / pcc calls. So lets see. :juggle:


----------



## djmalik

Hi guys,

I was going through State and territory nominated skilled visa subclasses 475, 487, 176 and 886. 

Please share your thoughts about the below excerpt taken from the same link:

*If you have an approved nomination*
Your visa will be processed in line with the current priority processing direction and migration program planning levels.
You can expect your application to be allocated to a visa processing officer by 31 March 2013.

They have mentioned *visa processing officer* and not *case officer*


----------



## fabregas

djmalik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was going through State and territory nominated skilled visa subclasses 475, 487, 176 and 886.
> 
> Please share your thoughts about the below excerpt taken from the same link:
> 
> *If you have an approved nomination*
> Your visa will be processed in line with the current priority processing direction and migration program planning levels.
> You can expect your application to be allocated to a visa processing officer by 31 March 2013.
> 
> They have mentioned *visa processing officer* and not *case officer*


Vsa processing officer and Case office are same...


----------



## mimran

djmalik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was going through State and territory nominated skilled visa subclasses 475, 487, 176 and 886.
> 
> Please share your thoughts about the below excerpt taken from the same link:
> 
> *If you have an approved nomination*
> Your visa will be processed in line with the current priority processing direction and migration program planning levels.
> You can expect your application to be allocated to a visa processing officer by 31 March 2013.
> 
> They have mentioned *visa processing officer* and not *case officer*


Iam not sure but isnt visa processing and case officer same? Because even people who have grant have told that case officer sent them a mail. Might be DIAC use this term interchangeably but the mean the same person


----------



## djmalik

mimran said:


> Iam not sure but isnt visa processing and case officer same? Because even people who have grant have told that case officer sent them a mail. Might be DIAC use this term interchangeably but the mean the same person


I was really hoping that they were not the same


----------



## djmalik

fabregas said:


> Vsa processing officer and Case office are same...


ok 

btw, as per your timeline, your security checks should finish soon IA..did you FL your meds and PCC? if so, are your meds finalized?


----------



## Destination Journey

*Visa Granted! Thanks to Allah and Everyone who helped me!*

Guys,

The magic email arrived "unexpectedly" today 

I have been granted Visa today!!!! :yo::third:eace:

Thanks to everyone here at Expat forum for their help and advise.


----------



## fabregas

djmalik said:


> ok
> 
> btw, as per your timeline, your security checks should finish soon IA..did you FL your meds and PCC? if so, are your meds finalized?


No bro...I haven't FL my medicals yet..But thinking about it..Maybe in one or two months


----------



## msvayani

Congrats buddy! It's great news, Mashallah.

Yet another proof that 190 processing is faster than 176, specially for us.




Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> The magic email arrived "unexpectedly" today
> 
> I have been granted Visa today!!!! :yo::third:eace:
> 
> Thanks to everyone here at Expat forum for their help and advise.


----------



## SAltish

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> The magic email arrived "unexpectedly" today
> 
> I have been granted Visa today!!!! :yo::third:eace:
> 
> Thanks to everyone here at Expat forum for their help and advise.



wow thts gr8.

many many congrts bro. have a nice life.


----------



## sunnyyy

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> The magic email arrived "unexpectedly" today
> 
> I have been granted Visa today!!!! :yo::third:eace:
> 
> Thanks to everyone here at Expat forum for their help and advise.


MashaAllah! superb news!


----------



## Cognos Man

Anyone frustrated to the level that he's thinking of reapplying as 189/190? haha


----------



## mimran

Cognos Man said:


> Anyone frustrated to the level that he's thinking of reapplying as 189/190? haha


Yes CognosMan, count me in. My frustration is on peak 

Sometimes failed to find a logic as to why 175/176 applicants are biting the dust, while new EOI have rosy grants in short time without any sc checks or medical queues. But then I say world does not run on logic, it runs on hope. (Umeed par dunay qaim hay).

Probably some day if I might get so depressed, I might apply for 190, but then again probably then by that time 190 will also take time for visa grant.

Also 3000 AUSD is a lot of money, so its a big step to apply again.


----------



## bukhari

mimran said:


> Nothing much. Just waiting for June2013, as I think that is the point at which many applicants like us would get grants / med / pcc calls. So lets see. :juggle:


God Tell me about it.. its like clock has started ticking slowly..


----------



## bukhari

A stupid question.. does this applies to us? i mean we have already submitted our state/territory evidence of nominations (NSW/Victoria State sponsor ship doc).. or i am mistaking on something? 



djmalik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was going through State and territory nominated skilled visa subclasses 475, 487, 176 and 886.
> 
> Please share your thoughts about the below excerpt taken from the same link:
> 
> *If you have an approved nomination*
> Your visa will be processed in line with the current priority processing direction and migration program planning levels.
> You can expect your application to be allocated to a visa processing officer by 31 March 2013.
> 
> They have mentioned *visa processing officer* and not *case officer*


----------



## niamch

Hello, 

Does anyone know what involves in security checks? Does that include job verifications as well?I have got the following reply from CO,

'This application is now undergoing routine checking. I am unable to provide you with a definite timeframe for the finalisation of these checks however, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. In particular, it can take several months to gain any necessary health, character and national security clearances from other agencies. Each case is different to another and assessed accordingly and where relevant, applicants must satisfy national security criteria. As matter of general guidance, applicants for permanent visas who are referred for security checking should expect a minimum of six (6) month processing period given the nature of the checks which are conducted or it may take longer.'


----------



## Bravo

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> The magic email arrived "unexpectedly" today
> 
> I have been granted Visa today!!!! :yo::third:eace:
> 
> Thanks to everyone here at Expat forum for their help and advise.


Congrats bro!!!!

Wish u all the best.


----------



## AUSA

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> The magic email arrived "unexpectedly" today
> 
> I have been granted Visa today!!!! :yo::third:eace:
> 
> Thanks to everyone here at Expat forum for their help and advise.


Congrats bro .. Wish u all the best for ur future life Amin


----------



## Naveed539

Destination Journay

Many Many congratulations...


----------



## opfian

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> The magic email arrived "unexpectedly" today
> 
> I have been granted Visa today!!!! :yo::third:eace:
> 
> Thanks to everyone here at Expat forum for their help and advise.


weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ... Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kostya

Hi!

I’ll highly appreciate it if seniors, especially with experience of security checks, will look through the questions in thread Weird behaviour of CO, external checks and complaining to DIAC and provide me with a piece of advice.

Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## irizk

Hello friends

Really nice initiative. I know that almost all of Pakistanis who thus far have applied for 189 still have to wait a lot to get a grant (This is my assumptions, if anyone heard of any Pakistani getting visa grant on 189, please do correct me). The long delay has mostly to do with external security checks by DIAC,which can take more than a year to complete (in many cases 2 years). I have seen that this is not same for other nationalities, e.g Indian nationals. They are getting the grant very quickly. 

So lets wait the long wait and keep each other posted


----------



## Naveed539

I hope that the processing time should lie within 1 year time frame given by DIAC for 189 catagory Visa...Lets see, what happens in the real...


----------



## khanash

hello every one .....i m new here......uptil now i was a silent veiwer of this thread......but now iv decided to join in......my application has been posted to vetasses for assessment my docs showed recieved on 25th feb......when should i accept an acknowledgemnt frm thm....and yes am sitting in IELTS on 23rd frm AEO....is anybody in the same boat.....


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

destination journey said:


> guys,
> 
> the magic email arrived "unexpectedly" today
> 
> i have been granted visa today!!!! :yo::third:eace:
> 
> Thanks to everyone here at expat forum for their help and advise.


alhumdulallah. Congratssssssss brother. 

Did they verify your experience?
By mail or phone or visit ?


----------



## bhura

Hi Friends ,
Just to update that a friend of mine from pakistan based in UAE applied for 190 in dec and got his PR today in 3 months time.


regards,


----------



## opfian

@bhuea great


----------



## bhura

opfian said:


> @bhuea great


Opfian,

Did you ever check with DIAC after fist contact with CO about status?


----------



## khanash

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> The magic email arrived "unexpectedly" today
> 
> I have been granted Visa today!!!! :yo::third:eace:
> 
> Thanks to everyone here at Expat forum for their help and advise.


congratulations.......


----------



## khanash

plz i need help......
i m documenting my papers for diac......for employment evidence i have salary slips for three years but no bank satement bcoz company gives us cash....bcoz a large no. of employees belong to the labor class.....and as for tax docs i got ntn made in 2012 bcoz salary became taxable this year only.....but on my request on this ntn they issued me income tax returns with 0 tax for the past three years .........as for bank statement i have it for 6 months in which i deposit my cash salary in bank...when i started working on this immigration thing.......do u think the documents are enough......is bank statemnet a necessity


----------



## HFZ

Congrats bro...


----------



## Naveed539

Actually, i have already seen the cases, in which Pakistani applicants got the grant between 3-4 months, But Desperately waiting to hear about the same for any Pakistani 189 applicant, as i skipped 190 and went for 189 BUT who knew that 190 would be this much speedy even from Pakistan...


----------



## bhura

Naveed539 said:


> Actually, i have already seen the cases, in which Pakistani applicants got the grant between 3-4 months, But Desperately waiting to hear about the same for any Pakistani 189 applicant, as i skipped 190 and went for 189 BUT who knew that 190 would be this much speedy even from Pakistan...


My friend got grant after 55 dys of co alocation. they used his medicals and PCC done for 475 earlier and never contacted him after fisrt email in which they asked for wife's functional english.


----------



## farhan-dubai

khanash said:


> hello every one .....i m new here......uptil now i was a silent veiwer of this thread......but now iv decided to join in......my application has been posted to vetasses for assessment my docs showed recieved on 25th feb......when should i accept an acknowledgemnt frm thm....and yes am sitting in IELTS on 23rd frm AEO....is anybody in the same boat.....


I am not in the same boat but for VETASSESS you should expect around 2 months time for the assessment if every doucment requried is complete. If the Case officer asked any other doucment in addition it may also increase the time.


goog luck


----------



## farhan-dubai

khanash said:


> plz i need help......
> i m documenting my papers for diac......for employment evidence i have salary slips for three years but no bank satement bcoz company gives us cash....bcoz a large no. of employees belong to the labor class.....and as for tax docs i got ntn made in 2012 bcoz salary became taxable this year only.....but on my request on this ntn they issued me income tax returns with 0 tax for the past three years .........as for bank statement i have it for 6 months in which i deposit my cash salary in bank...when i started working on this immigration thing.......do u think the documents are enough......is bank statemnet a necessity



Dear Khan,

It all depends on the CO if he is satisfied with the document you have provided than its OK if not he may ask the documents.

Anyhow better to write a decleration/undertaking and state all the issues you have mentioned about Tax and Salary but usually the COs in general wish for these documents to confirm that you were working as full time paid person not the volunteer..

Anyway good luck


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Bhura,

Did he get grant letter for 189 Visa OR 190...?


----------



## bhura

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Bhura,
> 
> Did he get grant letter for 189 Visa OR 190...?


190. I dont know any pakistani is granted 189 yet.


----------



## Naveed539

what do you think personnely that how long it will take for Pak 189 applicant to get the grants...Just a rough idea...?


----------



## bhura

Naveed539 said:


> what do you think personnely that how long it will take for Pak 189 applicant to get the grants...Just a rough idea...?


In my opnion it will take a minimum of 6 months after CO allocation.


----------



## Rezasol

khanash said:


> congratulations.......


Provide them the salary slips, appointment letters, employment certificates (try to get your employer mention in the certificates your monthly annulments and how they are paid). 

If they ask for the bank statement, refer to your employer's letter that you get paid in cash and can only show bank statement for last six months. Statuary declaration is the last thing you should count on (will be asked by CO if need be).


----------



## Naveed539

I think your Guess is making the sense...I have also read some where that it takes minimum 6 months and even it can take more than 12 months in some cases...But there must be difference between 189 applied through Skill select and 175, Other wise we are standing at the same platform as earlier...


----------



## Destination Journey

alhumrashid_chem said:


> alhumdulallah. Congratssssssss brother.
> 
> Did they verify your experience?
> By mail or phone or visit ?


nopes, no verification done...


----------



## khanash

thanx for the replies.........well the ones who recieved their visas ......were they verified for employment or not........like wantomove,and others who got their grants......
well usually verification comes before medicals or may come after wards....


----------



## noixe

Hi guys, hope everyone is doing fine.

I'll be launching my EOI soon, so thought i'd get started here. Very helpful forum. Will keep everyone updated with my status and how things go. Been a student in australia for 4 years, did my undergrad and my masters here in Sydney. Just got my results for my masters, passed everything alhamdulillah. Landed a job too straight out of university. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## farhan-dubai

noixe said:


> Hi guys, hope everyone is doing fine.
> 
> I'll be launching my EOI soon, so thought i'd get started here. Very helpful forum. Will keep everyone updated with my status and how things go. Been a student in australia for 4 years, did my undergrad and my masters here in Sydney. Just got my results for my masters, passed everything alhamdulillah. Landed a job too straight out of university. Let's hope for the best.


Good luck for your bright future bro..


----------



## fmasaud84

189 applicant , CO assigned on 21st of Feb and she asked me a few things like bank statements showing salary , pay slips , Form 80 , Form 1221 and my CV.

I have uploaded these documents on 26th of Feb. and so far no more communication ..


----------



## ils2_fly

fmasaud84 said:


> 189 applicant , CO assigned on 21st of Feb and she asked me a few things like bank statements showing salary , pay slips , Form 80 , Form 1221 and my CV.
> 
> I have uploaded these documents on 26th of Feb. and so far no more communication ..


Did CO ask these docs for ur entire job period or for a particular period only. Or How many docs have u provided as per CO's request? Thanks


----------



## noixe

When did you lodge your application?? And the EOI before that?? What's the ANZSCO??


----------



## khanash

immu999 said:


> 190 SS SA - ICT Business Analyst


well did u get any verification call by AHC....


----------



## fmasaud84

ils2_fly said:


> Did CO ask these docs for ur entire job period or for a particular period only. Or How many docs have u provided as per CO's request? Thanks


I have shown 4.5years experience and she asked for 3 years since I am claiming 5 points for 3years


----------



## fadiexpart

*189 visa application with team 33*

hi everyone


iam fahad applied for 189 ....team 33 CO (LI Z)

IELTS 7.5
Points 60
EOI APP 01/07/2012
INVITE 15/10/2012
189 LODGED 28/10/2012
ACK 18/10/2012
DOCs Request 05/12/2012
DOCS Sent 10/11/2012
DOCS Ack. 04/12/2012
Meds/PCC Med 12/12/12, PCC02/01/13

MEdical is spending as expexting baby in march and my file ison hold as per disscussion with CO.

now question ...security check contain job varification or it is a seprate thread in the process...

regards-fahad


----------



## fadiexpart

*Medical and SC*



nabsha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Nabeel. My application details are following
> 
> ACS Applied : 4/3/2011
> ACS Approved: 30 May 2011
> GSM Application filed: 27 June 2011
> GSM Visa Subclass: 175 - Visa Class: Skilled (Migrant) (class VE)
> CO Assigned: 27th Feb 2012
> Documents Submitted: 27th Mar 2012
> 
> Online Inquiry status:
> 27/02/2012 Application being processed further
> 
> I must say big thanks to Hassan_Warraich, mimran, Shoaib and others for sharing their information and experiences. This thread is really a stress reliever for those waiting for medical call.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Nabeel



hi all,

yaar i am confused i was asked for medical in the same mailthat notified me for CO allocation and CO told me that my medical is finalizing but still no contact with any of my employers...i am bit confused you guys are waiting for MEds and so on ...please help me to understand...what does medical means and what they will do in security check ...

RegardsFAHAD


----------



## fabregas

fadiexpart said:


> hi everyone
> 
> 
> iam fahad applied for 189 ....team 33 CO (LI Z)
> 
> IELTS 7.5
> Points 60
> EOI APP 01/07/2012
> INVITE 15/10/2012
> 189 LODGED 28/10/2012
> ACK 18/10/2012
> DOCs Request 05/12/2012
> DOCS Sent 10/11/2012
> DOCS Ack. 04/12/2012
> Meds/PCC Med 12/12/12, PCC02/01/13
> 
> MEdical is spending as expexting baby in march and my file ison hold as per disscussion with CO.
> 
> now question ...security check contain job varification or it is a seprate thread in the process...
> 
> regards-fahad


yes security checks involve job verification.


----------



## fabregas

fadiexpart said:


> hi all,
> 
> yaar i am confused i was asked for medical in the same mailthat notified me for CO allocation and CO told me that my medical is finalizing but still no contact with any of my employers...i am bit confused you guys are waiting for MEds and so on ...please help me to understand...what does medical means and what they will do in security check ...
> 
> RegardsFAHAD


Bro if you are 190 applicant then don't have to worry....but if you are 175/176 applicant then you'll have to wait for 12 -15 months for security checks to be completed.

As for 189 applicants, the duration of security checks is still not known. (it must be less than that of 175/176 applicants).

Usually security checks involves job verification, Character checks etc.


----------



## sunnyyy

fadiexpart said:


> hi everyone
> 
> 
> iam fahad applied for 189 ....team 33 CO (LI Z)
> 
> IELTS 7.5
> Points 60
> EOI APP 01/07/2012
> INVITE 15/10/2012
> 189 LODGED 28/10/2012
> ACK 18/10/2012
> DOCs Request 05/12/2012
> DOCS Sent 10/11/2012
> DOCS Ack. 04/12/2012
> Meds/PCC Med 12/12/12, PCC02/01/13
> 
> MEdical is spending as expexting baby in march and my file ison hold as per disscussion with CO.
> 
> now question ...security check contain job varification or it is a seprate thread in the process...
> 
> regards-fahad




If you submitted Medicals and PCC after you were asked for the same by your CO (after CO allocation), then you are one of the luckiest Pakistani applicants, as most of us are not asked for Medicals/ PCC along with other documents when CO is allocated. So consider urself lucky as your case might get finalized before most of us.

Many applicants front load Medicals/PCC i.e. they take medical exams and email/upload PCCs before they are asked for these by their CO..just in try to escalate the process. 

Yes, Security checks involve background as well as job verifications.


----------



## Gallian

Naveed539 said:


> what do you think personnely that how long it will take for Pak 189 applicant to get the grants...Just a rough idea...?



Hi guys,

Great thread for all the pakistani applicants to share their experiences.

I have called up DIAC today to follow up on my application as to how long it will take to process it approximately.
The operator lady informed me that my case is on hold until October by my CO as it is referred for security checks. 
Depending on which country you are from they do security checks which makes the process lenghtier as far as I know. 
I have also not seen any paki getting his grant in one month or so after CO being allocated where as if you see Indians on the other hand , they are getting grants in 1 month . 

So yes , Processing time could take upto 6 months for Pakistani citizens unfortunately. 

Although I already hold a Graduate visa 485 which was granted to me last year and is valid for 18 months, still they have to go through all the check .

*My timeline for 189 application is below. 

Occupation Code: 263311 (Telecom Engineer)
EOI lodged: 23 Nov 12
POints: 60
Inviation Received: 17 Dec-2012
Date Lodged: 18 Dec-2012
Ack Date: 18 Dec 2012
CO Allocated: 19 Feb 2013 (Team 2 Adelaide . Initials: SK)
CO Requested: Form 80 and previous passports)

Grant: Waiting!!!!!*


----------



## shafaqat309

fabregas said:


> Bro if you are 190 applicant then don't have to worry....but if you are 175/176 applicant then you'll have to wait for 12 -15 months for security checks to be completed.
> 
> As for 189 applicants, the duration of security checks is still not known. (it must be less than that of 175/176 applicants).
> 
> Usually security checks involves job verification, Character checks etc.


no security checks for 190 applicants?


----------



## fabregas

shafaqat309 said:


> no security checks for 190 applicants?


The duration of SC for 190 is much less than that of 175/176 (it was not more than 1 to 2 months for most of the pakistanis).

In fact the whole process after visa lodgement is taking not more than 2/3 months for 190 pakistani applicants.


----------



## sunnyyy

Gallian said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Great thread for all the pakistani applicants to share their experiences.
> 
> I have called up DIAC today to follow up on my application as to how long it will take to process it approximately.
> The operator lady informed me that my case is on hold until October by my CO as it is referred for security checks.
> Depending on which country you are from they do security checks which makes the process lenghtier as far as I know.
> I have also not seen any paki getting his grant in one month or so after CO being allocated where as if you see Indians on the other hand , they are getting grants in 1 month .
> 
> So yes , Processing time could take upto 6 months for Pakistani citizens unfortunately.
> 
> Although I already hold a Graduate visa 485 which was granted to me last year and is valid for 18 months, still they have to go through all the check .
> 
> *My timeline for 189 application is below.
> 
> Occupation Code: 263311 (Telecom Engineer)
> EOI lodged: 23 Nov 12
> POints: 60
> Inviation Received: 17 Dec-2012
> Date Lodged: 18 Dec-2012
> Ack Date: 18 Dec 2012
> CO Allocated: 19 Feb 2013 (Team 2 Adelaide . Initials: SK)
> CO Requested: Form 80 and previous passports)
> 
> Grant: Waiting!!!!!*



Thanks for sharing ur timelines for 189.
Your case on hold till Oct 2013 means tht ur process might take more than 10 months (as u lodged in Dec). This gives us somewhat idea abt processing timelines for other paki 189 applicants .. Lets just hope tht 189 paki cases are also finalized sooner!


----------



## noixe

I'm not sure where the "no security checks for 190 applicants" come from. I thought everyone would have security checks, especially present citizens of volatile countries like Pakistan, Afghanistan, Yemen, Somalia etc. 

And is it true the 190 for Pakistanis is only taking 2-4 months?? Anyone got it in that much time?? How about the state?? Does it matter which state's sponsorship you apply for? Or is that across the board for all states?

I'm taking my academic IELTS this Saturday and then applying for skills assessment inshallah. Lets see what happens. Ill keep you all updated as to how everything goes.


----------



## fadiexpart

fabregas said:


> Bro if you are 190 applicant then don't have to worry....but if you are 175/176 applicant then you'll have to wait for 12 -15 months for security checks to be completed.
> 
> As for 189 applicants, the duration of security checks is still not known. (it must be less than that of 175/176 applicants).
> 
> Usually security checks involves job verification, Character checks etc.


thank you.... i am 189 applicant....what is the criteria for calling a medical plus what id some of the companies doesnt exsist now at the time of verfication.

Regards


----------



## khanash

shafaqat309 said:


> no security checks for 190 applicants?


u mean they dont even call ur employer....
shafqat ive been seeing ur posts u mentioned that u didnt have any taxation and payslips for ur 1.8 yrs employment....i seem to be having somewhat same situation.....im claiming points for 3 yrs i do have payslips mention cash salary on them.....and promotion letter and appraisals for three years and a few workshop certificates for last two years only....have statemment for around six months but not before that as i got salary in cash....i have NTN just made as salary became taxable this year will pay tax in julybut upon request company gave me e income tax return showing 0 tax for the last two years.....do u think my case is gonna be weaker......


----------



## khanash

guys do u think being a female is going to help me in any way in the immigration process.......am married and have kids....


----------



## niamch

khanash said:


> guys do u think being a female is going to help me in any way in the immigration process.......am married and have kids....


I don't think there's any difference. My wife is the main sponsor and we are going through same process as that of other Pakistani applicants.


----------



## mimran

noixe said:


> I'm not sure where the "no security checks for 190 applicants" come from. I thought everyone would have security checks, especially present citizens of volatile countries like Pakistan, Afghanistan, Yemen, Somalia etc.
> 
> And is it true the 190 for Pakistanis is only taking 2-4 months?? Anyone got it in that much time?? How about the state?? Does it matter which state's sponsorship you apply for? Or is that across the board for all states?
> 
> I'm taking my academic IELTS this Saturday and then applying for skills assessment inshallah. Lets see what happens. Ill keep you all updated as to how everything goes.


Yes every Pakistani 190 applicant got visa within 2-4 months. Today another 190 Pakistani applicant got visa in less than 1 month. So 190 is proving to be super fast.


----------



## opfian

fadiexpart said:


> hi everyone
> 
> 
> iam fahad applied for 189 ....team 33 CO (LI Z)
> 
> IELTS 7.5
> Points 60
> EOI APP 01/07/2012
> INVITE 15/10/2012
> 189 LODGED 28/10/2012
> ACK 18/10/2012
> DOCs Request 05/12/2012
> DOCS Sent 10/11/2012
> DOCS Ack. 04/12/2012
> Meds/PCC Med 12/12/12, PCC02/01/13
> 
> MEdical is spending as expexting baby in march and my file ison hold as per disscussion with CO.
> 
> now question ...security check contain job varification or it is a seprate thread in the process...
> 
> regards-fahad



Did your CO ask you for Meds & PCC or you just front loaded them?


----------



## opfian

sunnyyy said:


> Thanks for sharing ur timelines for 189.
> Your case on hold till Oct 2013 means tht ur process might take more than 10 months (as u lodged in Dec). This gives us somewhat idea abt processing timelines for other paki 189 applicants .. Lets just hope tht 189 paki cases are also finalized sooner!



From this post, if we estimate the expected security check time (after CO allocation) it turns out to be around 8 months


----------



## MissionOZ

khanash said:


> u mean they dont even call ur employer....
> shafqat ive been seeing ur posts u mentioned that u didnt have any taxation and payslips for ur 1.8 yrs employment....i seem to be having somewhat same situation.....im claiming points for 3 yrs i do have payslips mention cash salary on them.....and promotion letter and appraisals for three years and a few workshop certificates for last two years only....have statemment for around six months but not before that as i got salary in cash....i have NTN just made as salary became taxable this year will pay tax in julybut upon request company gave me e income tax return showing 0 tax for the last two years.....do u think my case is gonna be weaker......


Not getting salary in the bank can have slightly negative effect, but if you manage to obtain a letter/policy document from your company/HR department stating the company policy on this, then that can strengthen your case.

and I don't understand about the tax return issued from company. Companies usually issue only letter stating the amount submitted from an individual's salary. Individual have to file tax return on their own with Board of Revenue, stating all the sources of income and tax paid. Only FBR has the authority to issue tax certificate.


----------



## MissionOZ

mimran said:


> Yes every Pakistani 190 applicant got visa within 2-4 months. Today another 190 Pakistani applicant got visa in less than 1 month. So 190 is proving to be super fast.


Yup, evidence does suggest that. Congratulations to all who are getting swift grants.


----------



## MissionOZ

fadiexpart said:


> thank you.... i am 189 applicant....what is the criteria for calling a medical plus what id some of the companies doesnt exsist now at the time of verfication.
> 
> Regards


IOM pakistan conducts medical for australian visa purposes. You can call IOM and arrange for an appointment for medical. 

Regarding non-existent companies, you can show any newspaper ad/company memo/any other independently verifiable source stating the closure/merger or any other reason why company is non-existent plus whatever documentation you have for your employment with that company. I think that information can serve the purpose.


----------



## dynamicmoodz

MissionOZ said:


> Not getting salary in the bank can have slightly negative effect, but if you manage to obtain a letter/policy document from your company/HR department stating the company policy on this, then that can strengthen your case.
> 
> and I don't understand about the tax return issued from company. Companies usually issue only letter stating the amount submitted from an individual's salary. Individual have to file tax return on their own with Board of Revenue, stating all the sources of income and tax paid. Only FBR has the authority to issue tax certificate.


Your employer must have issued you a salary certificate for each year. Salary certificate states that how much tax was deducted from each of your pay check and the cumulative total for the year. I have submitted that document as well when lodging my case and my employment evidence was met quickly. If you don`t have the salary certificate you might request your employer to provide one. Tax return from FBR is entirely different thing, at least I didn`t submit that to my CO.

Hope it helps!

Thanks


----------



## shafaqat309

khanash said:


> u mean they dont even call ur employer....
> shafqat ive been seeing ur posts u mentioned that u didnt have any taxation and payslips for ur 1.8 yrs employment....i seem to be having somewhat same situation.....im claiming points for 3 yrs i do have payslips mention cash salary on them.....and promotion letter and appraisals for three years and a few workshop certificates for last two years only....have statemment for around six months but not before that as i got salary in cash....i have NTN just made as salary became taxable this year will pay tax in julybut upon request company gave me e income tax return showing 0 tax for the last two years.....do u think my case is gonna be weaker......


If you can get a letter from your employer stating u were getting salary in cash, that would be fine. tax documents are optional, most probably case officer will not ask for these documents, some people get much higher salaries and they don't pay tax.

To satisfy Case officer u have to show how many years you have worked and that was a full time and paid job.


----------



## fmasaud84

khanash said:


> guys do u think being a female is going to help me in any way in the immigration process.......am married and have kids....


I have heard and seen that for female applicants it is easier and faster than males


----------



## fadiexpart

opfian said:


> Did your CO ask you for Meds & PCC or you just front loaded them?


my Co sent me HRINumber in the first mail and requested MEdical and PCC . and nowmy fileis on hold as we are expecting baby in a month time now on ...

regards.


----------



## fabregas

fadiexpart said:


> thank you.... i am 189 applicant....what is the criteria for calling a medical plus what id some of the companies doesnt exsist now at the time of verfication.
> 
> Regards


Check my post here..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-time-pakistanis-post1067944.html#post1067944

It will tell you about calling a medical.
for the companies which no longer exists, you should submit a statutory declaration from a supervisor stating that you worked with him in that organization.


----------



## sunnyyy

fadiexpart said:


> my Co sent me HRINumber in the first mail and requested MEdical and PCC . and nowmy fileis on hold as we are expecting baby in a month time now on ...
> 
> regards.



Consider urself to be very lucky if u have been asked by ur CO to submit Meds/PCC.. as this is usually observed to be happening after security checks are done.
Btw, were u informed anything abt Security Checks by ur CO?


----------



## MissionOZ

dynamicmoodz said:


> Your employer must have issued you a salary certificate for each year. Salary certificate states that how much tax was deducted from each of your pay check and the cumulative total for the year. I have submitted that document as well when lodging my case and my employment evidence was met quickly. If you don`t have the salary certificate you might request your employer to provide one. Tax return from FBR is entirely different thing, at least I didn`t submit that to my CO.
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> Thanks


I have not even attached any tax related document and still my evidence was set as met. But the point is to attach correct set of documents, if an individual decides to show information in a certain category. It will be important to understand what are the documents required by DIAC in terms of work experience and tax information.


----------



## mimran

khanash said:


> guys do u think being a female is going to help me in any way in the immigration process.......am married and have kids....


There are no Security Checks for Pakistani female applicants in the past as well (175/176), and if you are going for 190, there will not be any Security checks for 190. 

Security check is a long process and I dont think it is so simple that it would get over in a month. Also 175/176 applicants receive mail from CO that their applications are in secuirty checks. 190 applicants dont get such mails. So surely and safely we can assume that til now no secuirty checks have been done for 190 (either male or female).


----------



## SMShoaib

fmasaud84 said:


> I have heard and seen that for female applicants it is easier and faster than males


Yes, female applicants usually do not have to go through extensive security checks whether they applied of 175/176/189 or 190.

BUT

This rule only applies to SINGLE FEMALE only. If a female candidate has male dependent then her application is no different then a male applicant. because then the security checks of her male dependent will take place


----------



## shafaqat309

SMShoaib said:


> Yes, female applicants usually do not have to go through extensive security checks whether they applied of 175/176/189 or 190.
> 
> BUT
> 
> This rule only applies to SINGLE FEMALE only. If a female candidate has male dependent then her application is no different then a male applicant. because then the security checks of her male dependent will take place


Is there any official statement on this?


----------



## alikoool

Hi every one . 

i have a few questions , seniors plz answer and guide me . 

i have applied for 176 SS paper based on may 2012 , co allocated in june and form 80 resent in august 2012. 
co asked couple of questions here and there but there is silence from 15th October 2012 .i am waiting for medical and PCC call from CO .

now i have an offer for a job in KSA . my questions are 

1. is there any way that i primary applicant go for medical in KSA and my secondary applicants go for medical in pakistan .?

2. will the CO ask for PCC only from pakistan or also from KSA ? 

3. i know that PCC is asked for a country for which the applicant has stayed over 12 months . if i don't stay in saudia continous for 12 months the ? means i come back to pakistan on 11th month and stay here for 15 days then again go to KSA , will this work ?

4. its hard to resign job from KSA ? suppose if i don't infrom then , and come back then there will be "exit re-entry on my passport" and not " Final exit on my passport " will this cause any problem ?


plz guide .


----------



## fadiexpart

sunnyyy said:


> Consider urself to be very lucky if u have been asked by ur CO to submit Meds/PCC.. as this is usually observed to be happening after security checks are done.
> Btw, were u informed anything abt Security Checks by ur CO?


yeah she asked me to submit form80 as well on the same mail so i did and now i donot know what isgoing on .... to be honest when i called her she told me that my file is on hold she will start processing after getting documents for new baby.

for security check yes she was telling to have it once the processing will start again... i feel i am stilling on waiting for SC.

rest known by Allah and that is going to be the best in either case and i am sure we all have that tawaqal to accept the decision. while we have tried and honesty is the base for putting application to be a part of new nation they deserve it as they are acceting you on equal status and opertunities.

Re


----------



## fmasaud84

sunnyyy said:


> If you submitted Medicals and PCC after you were asked for the same by your CO (after CO allocation), then you are one of the luckiest Pakistani applicants, as most of us are not asked for Medicals/ PCC along with other documents when CO is allocated. So consider urself lucky as your case might get finalized before most of us.
> 
> Many applicants front load Medicals/PCC i.e. they take medical exams and email/upload PCCs before they are asked for these by their CO..just in try to escalate the process.
> 
> Yes, Security checks involve background as well as job verifications.


yes correct , i was asking for other docs as well .. excluding the medical and pcc


----------



## SMShoaib

shafaqat309 said:


> Is there any official statement on this?


I have not seen any official statement on this but based on different cases I concluded this.


----------



## SMShoaib

fabregas said:


> Vsa processing officer and Case office are same...


Yes, Case Officer and Visa Processing Officer is same BUT the mentioned statement does not applies to the already CO allocated applicants rather it is for those Category 5 applicants who are waiting for years for CO allocation


----------



## alikoool

Hi every one .

i have a few questions , seniors plz answer and guide me .

i have applied for 176 SS paper based on may 2012 , co allocated in june and form 80 resent in august 2012.
co asked couple of questions here and there but there is silence from 15th October 2012 .i am waiting for medical and PCC call from CO .

now i have an offer for a job in KSA . my questions are

1. is there any way that i primary applicant go for medical in KSA and my secondary applicants go for medical in pakistan .?

2. will the CO ask for PCC only from pakistan or also from KSA ?

3. i know that PCC is asked for a country for which the applicant has stayed over 12 months . if i don't stay in saudia continous for 12 months the ? means i come back to pakistan on 11th month and stay here for 15 days then again go to KSA , will this work ?

4. its hard to resign job from KSA ? suppose if i don't infrom then , and come back then there will be "exit re-entry on my passport" and not " Final exit on my passport " will this cause any problem ?


plz guide .


----------



## djmalik

1. Yes it is possible. I did my paper based meds in Kuwait while my wife did via e-clinic in Lahore
2. PCC is asked for any country where the total stay is 12 months or more in past 10 years
3. As mentioned above, the total stay is counted over the period of 10 years so it will not be possible for you to dodge it the way you are thinking
4. In my opinion it is always better to tell your exact circumstances. Your case is not that complicated at all but it can get if you try to trick DIAC

HTH



alikoool said:


> Hi every one .
> 
> i have a few questions , seniors plz answer and guide me .
> 
> i have applied for 176 SS paper based on may 2012 , co allocated in june and form 80 resent in august 2012.
> co asked couple of questions here and there but there is silence from 15th October 2012 .i am waiting for medical and PCC call from CO .
> 
> now i have an offer for a job in KSA . my questions are
> 
> 1. is there any way that i primary applicant go for medical in KSA and my secondary applicants go for medical in pakistan .?
> 
> 2. will the CO ask for PCC only from pakistan or also from KSA ?
> 
> 3. i know that PCC is asked for a country for which the applicant has stayed over 12 months . if i don't stay in saudia continous for 12 months the ? means i come back to pakistan on 11th month and stay here for 15 days then again go to KSA , will this work ?
> 
> 4. its hard to resign job from KSA ? suppose if i don't infrom then , and come back then there will be "exit re-entry on my passport" and not " Final exit on my passport " will this cause any problem ?
> 
> 
> plz guide .


----------



## djmalik

1. Yes it is possible. I did my paper based meds in Kuwait while my wife did via e-clinic in Lahore
2. PCC is asked for any country where the total stay is 12 months or more in past 10 years
3. As mentioned above, the total stay is counted over the period of 10 years so it will not be possible for you to dodge it the way you are thinking
4. In my opinion it is always better to tell your exact circumstances. Your case is not that complicated at all but it can get if you try to trick DIAC

HTH



alikoool said:


> Hi every one .
> 
> i have a few questions , seniors plz answer and guide me .
> 
> i have applied for 176 SS paper based on may 2012 , co allocated in june and form 80 resent in august 2012.
> co asked couple of questions here and there but there is silence from 15th October 2012 .i am waiting for medical and PCC call from CO .
> 
> now i have an offer for a job in KSA . my questions are
> 
> 1. is there any way that i primary applicant go for medical in KSA and my secondary applicants go for medical in pakistan .?
> 
> 2. will the CO ask for PCC only from pakistan or also from KSA ?
> 
> 3. i know that PCC is asked for a country for which the applicant has stayed over 12 months . if i don't stay in saudia continous for 12 months the ? means i come back to pakistan on 11th month and stay here for 15 days then again go to KSA , will this work ?
> 
> 4. its hard to resign job from KSA ? suppose if i don't infrom then , and come back then there will be "exit re-entry on my passport" and not " Final exit on my passport " will this cause any problem ?
> 
> 
> plz guide .


----------



## alikoool

djmalik said:


> 1. Yes it is possible. I did my paper based meds in Kuwait while my wife did via e-clinic in Lahore
> 2. PCC is asked for any country where the total stay is 12 months or more in past 10 years
> 3. As mentioned above, the total stay is counted over the period of 10 years so it will not be possible for you to dodge it the way you are thinking
> 4. In my opinion it is always better to tell your exact circumstances. Your case is not that complicated at all but it can get if you try to trick DIAC
> 
> HTH


the problem is that when in KSA , i will only have my Iqama and not my passport as my passport is will be with my company (kafeel).


----------



## alikoool

djmalik said:


> 1. Yes it is possible. I did my paper based meds in Kuwait while my wife did via e-clinic in Lahore
> 2. PCC is asked for any country where the total stay is 12 months or more in past 10 years
> 3. As mentioned above, the total stay is counted over the period of 10 years so it will not be possible for you to dodge it the way you are thinking
> 4. In my opinion it is always better to tell your exact circumstances. Your case is not that complicated at all but it can get if you try to trick DIAC
> 
> HTH


the problem is that when in KSA , i will only have my Iqama and not my passport as my passport is will be with my company (kafeel).


----------



## djmalik

alikoool said:


> the problem is that when in KSA , i will only have my Iqama and not my passport as my passport is will be with my company (kafeel).


that's the normal law there..maximum he can delay the release but he can't keep you there forever. in worst situation you can go on vacation, validate your PR and then go back to Saudi. then you'll have enough time to get a proper release


----------



## khanash

MissionOZ said:


> Not getting salary in the bank can have slightly negative effect, but if you manage to obtain a letter/policy document from your company/HR department stating the company policy on this, then that can strengthen your case.
> 
> and I don't understand about the tax return issued from company. Companies usually issue only letter stating the amount submitted from an individual's salary. Individual have to file tax return on their own with Board of Revenue, stating all the sources of income and tax paid. Only FBR has the authority to issue tax certificate.


thanx for guiding me........actually company deducts tax from salary then at the end of each year they e file our taxes and give us the income tax return ...thats what i meant .....and about this salary certificate thing .....they dont give us any of this......is salary certificate for everybody regardless of their salaries i mean whether the company has deducted tax or not frm it........if yes then i can ask them to issue me the salary certificate......and yes i do get appraisal certificate mentioning the increase in salary is that salary certificate


----------



## mimran

alikoool said:


> Hi every one .
> 
> i have a few questions , seniors plz answer and guide me .
> 
> i have applied for 176 SS paper based on may 2012 , co allocated in june and form 80 resent in august 2012.
> co asked couple of questions here and there but there is silence from 15th October 2012 .i am waiting for medical and PCC call from CO .
> 
> now i have an offer for a job in KSA . my questions are
> 
> 1. is there any way that i primary applicant go for medical in KSA and my secondary applicants go for medical in pakistan .?
> 
> 2. will the CO ask for PCC only from pakistan or also from KSA ?
> 
> 3. i know that PCC is asked for a country for which the applicant has stayed over 12 months . if i don't stay in saudia continous for 12 months the ? means i come back to pakistan on 11th month and stay here for 15 days then again go to KSA , will this work ?
> 
> 4. its hard to resign job from KSA ? suppose if i don't infrom then , and come back then there will be "exit re-entry on my passport" and not " Final exit on my passport " will this cause any problem ?
> 
> 
> plz guide .



Regarding the last question, I believe (might be wrong), that changing jobs in KSA is difficult. If you are giving employer a prior notice then you can easily resign. Yes, of course if you want to change or switch jobs within KSA, then they will not let you get hold of the NOC. 
Obviously they cant force a person to work for them forever unless and until you you dont wish. Yes, tricky point is that you dont sign a contract for say 5 or 10 years. In that case it would be difficult to resign in between.


----------



## IashSmash

*New Addition to your Group*

Hello All :"Meray Hum Watanuan"
I have been going through your mail for quite some time and throught to add myself in.
Actually by profession I am a Structural Engineer and did my B.E Civil Engg. from NED UET and MSc from Swansea Uni. UK and both qualifications were assessed and recognised by EA on 27July2012. After that I apply for EOI on 14Aug2012(Yes on THE Day)from Kuwait as I am working there. I was invited to apply for the Visa 189 (233214) on 1Oct2012 and I submitted/lodged my application on 30Nov2012. I was acknowledged on 11Jan2013 and after that we all (Family members) went through our medical as instructed by CO who is a lady with initials AM from Brisbane Team33. Our Medicals were submitted on 17 and received on 19Feb2013. After that CO asked for more documents.
My case is kind of complicated as I have applied fro my Husband, kids and my mother-in-law who is my husband's dependant. Si it's a unique case and I doubt it matches any of yours. I provided proofs her dependany and now waiting as CO told us that routing checking of docs is going on but there is a possibility to have security check which will take min. 6 months.
Well! that is the end of my case and we are witing with fingers crossed:ranger: 

All your comments are welcome!


----------



## mimran

Hi All

I believe the service standard processing for 176 is 12 months and 176 is 18 months as per DIAC website. Am I right ?
I once saw some minimum and maximum time for security checks as well. 
Can anyone recalls what time duration was that for sc ?


----------



## opfian

IashSmash said:


> Hello All :"Meray Hum Watanuan"
> I have been going through your mail for quite some time and throught to add myself in.
> Actually by profession I am a Structural Engineer and did my B.E Civil Engg. from NED UET and MSc from Swansea Uni. UK and both qualifications were assessed and recognised by EA on 27July2012. After that I apply for EOI on 14Aug2012(Yes on THE Day)from Kuwait as I am working there. I was invited to apply for the Visa 189 (233214) on 1Oct2012 and I submitted/lodged my application on 30Nov2012. I was acknowledged on 11Jan2013 and after that we all (Family members) went through our medical as instructed by CO who is a lady with initials AM from Brisbane Team33. Our Medicals were submitted on 17 and received on 19Feb2013. After that CO asked for more documents.
> My case is kind of complicated as I have applied fro my Husband, kids and my mother-in-law who is my husband's dependant. Si it's a unique case and I doubt it matches any of yours. I provided proofs her dependany and now waiting as CO told us that routing checking of docs is going on but there is a possibility to have security check which will take min. 6 months.
> Well! that is the end of my case and we are witing with fingers crossed:ranger:
> 
> All your comments are welcome!


what is ur visa type?


----------



## MissionOZ

khanash said:


> thanx for guiding me........actually company deducts tax from salary then at the end of each year they e file our taxes and give us the income tax return ...thats what i meant .....and about this salary certificate thing .....they dont give us any of this......is salary certificate for everybody regardless of their salaries i mean whether the company has deducted tax or not frm it........if yes then i can ask them to issue me the salary certificate......and yes i do get appraisal certificate mentioning the increase in salary is that salary certificate


I think the correct term here is Salary Slip or Pay Slip. A pay slip shows the break down of ones salary i.e. what are the components of gross salary and what is the net salary after deductions. If you are paid monthly then there should be one salary slip for each month.


----------



## IashSmash

*Visa type*

Hi, my visa type is 189 233214 structural engineer


----------



## immu999

Any idea on how can we pay fees to stamp visa on passport? 

Regards,


----------



## opfian

IashSmash said:


> Hi, my visa type is 189 233214 structural engineer



You are the second female Pakistani 189 applicant who has been asked for meds & PCC.

Among male applicants no one has been requested for PCC or med checkup.


----------



## Naveed539

Opfian...
I am very surprised to hear about this comment, that There has just been Two Female applicants from 189 catagory, who have been asked to go for PCC & Medicals...?

This is even more shocking that none of Male Pak 189 applicant has been asked to go for PCC & Medicals But i think most of them have gone for the same, may be they might have front loaded the PCC & Medicals alternatively.

Please correct me if i am wrong...


----------



## MissionOZ

immu999 said:


> Any idea on how can we pay fees to stamp visa on passport?
> 
> Regards,


If you are in Pakistan, then through bank draft of PKR, payable to 'Australian High Commission, Islamabad'


----------



## opfian

@Naveed exactly

This is what I have observed so far.

Everyone proceeded with front loading docs including me (for PCC). But formally no one has been requested.

I wonder if they are not sending female applicants for security checks


----------



## TV Buff

opfian said:


> @Naveed exactly
> 
> This is what I have observed so far.
> 
> Everyone proceeded with front loading docs including me (for PCC). But formally no one has been requested.
> 
> I wonder if they are not sending female applicants for security checks


Just a quick correction, I was asked for the PCC and Medicals by the Case Officer.


----------



## fadiexpart

IashSmash said:


> Hello All :"Meray Hum Watanuan"
> I have been going through your mail for quite some time and throught to add myself in.
> Actually by profession I am a Structural Engineer and did my B.E Civil Engg. from NED UET and MSc from Swansea Uni. UK and both qualifications were assessed and recognised by EA on 27July2012. After that I apply for EOI on 14Aug2012(Yes on THE Day)from Kuwait as I am working there. I was invited to apply for the Visa 189 (233214) on 1Oct2012 and I submitted/lodged my application on 30Nov2012. I was acknowledged on 11Jan2013 and after that we all (Family members) went through our medical as instructed by CO who is a lady with initials AM from Brisbane Team33. Our Medicals were submitted on 17 and received on 19Feb2013. After that CO asked for more documents.
> My case is kind of complicated as I have applied fro my Husband, kids and my mother-in-law who is my husband's dependant. Si it's a unique case and I doubt it matches any of yours. I provided proofs her dependany and now waiting as CO told us that routing checking of docs is going on but there is a possibility to have security check which will take min. 6 months.
> Well! that is the end of my case and we are witing with fingers crossed:ranger:
> 
> All your comments are welcome!



iam also dealing with team 33 and done with medical and PCC my CO intial is Li, i have applied with family and shown my parents as non migrating dependants right now ...yes finger crossed and hope for the best.

can you explained what kind of document you COasked after Medical and have they sent you file for security...

Regards-fahad


----------



## sunnyyy

Just updating with an email that I received in response to my request for Meds and overall application status update from my CO. 

Kindly note that I Front loaded my Meds/PCC and haven't received any email as yet particularly stating that my application is under security processing/checks but just an email in general (as below regarding processing requirements). 

Comments/observations welcomed (specially regarding Meds and Security Checks).

-------------
Thank you for your email in relation to your Skilled Migration application. Please be advised that your Health results have been received.

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
Kind regards,
--------------


----------



## bukhari

On Website currently it says 12 months for HR countries for 176. and 18 months for 175.
Client Service Charter




mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> I believe the service standard processing for 176 is 12 months and 176 is 18 months as per DIAC website. Am I right ?
> I once saw some minimum and maximum time for security checks as well.
> Can anyone recalls what time duration was that for sc ?


----------



## IashSmash

opfian said:


> You are the second female Pakistani 189 applicant who has been asked for meds & PCC.
> 
> Among male applicants no one has been requested for PCC or med checkup.


But I don't think they are discriminating gender. Because my CO made it quite clear that there is a possibility for my docs to go through security check. I don't know the criteria and how long it will take, but we are expecting like 6-12 months waiting


----------



## sunnyyy

IashSmash said:


> But I don't think they are discriminating gender. Because my CO made it quite clear that there is a possibility for my docs to go through security check. I don't know the criteria and how long it will take, but we are expecting like 6-12 months waiting


Your CO advised you that there's a possibility of Security checks as there's a male applicant (ur husband as secondary applicant) attached to ur case/application as well.. Otherwise, most of us have observed that there's leniency towards ladies w.r.t Security checks/processing.


----------



## IashSmash

fadiexpart said:


> iam also dealing with team 33 and done with medical and PCC my CO intial is Li, i have applied with family and shown my parents as non migrating dependants right now ...yes finger crossed and hope for the best.
> 
> can you explained what kind of document you COasked after Medical and have they sent you file for security...
> 
> Regards-fahad


Dear Fahad,
My case is very different. My mother-in-law is a widow and living with us since then. The CO asked for receipt showing we bought her clothes, food other daily necessities of life, declaration from neighbour , doctor, landlord or tenant showing she is dependant on her son. As in Kuwait she is dependant on my husband (Visa type) and we had to provide evidence from Pakistan as well as Kuwait.
As for security checks I don't know . She(CO) mentioned that at present she doesn't want anything else, our docs are going through *routine checks*. For further query we need to wait for* 2 months atleast*, I guess.


----------



## IashSmash

sunnyyy said:


> Your CO advised you that there's a possibility of Security checks as there's a male applicant (ur husband as secondary applicant) attached to ur case/application as well.. Otherwise, most of us have observed that there's leniency towards ladies w.r.t Security checks/processing.


Well! I didn't know that, thanks for the info. I have applied not only with my husband, mother-in-law, but also with my two sons (8yrs,14yrs) will that also effect my application?


----------



## Naveed539

sunnyyy said:


> Just updating with an email that I received in response to my request for Meds and overall application status update from my CO.
> 
> Kindly note that I Front loaded my Meds/PCC and haven't received any email as yet particularly stating that my application is under security processing/checks but just an email in general (as below regarding processing requirements).
> 
> Comments/observations welcomed (specially regarding Meds and Security Checks).
> 
> -------------
> Thank you for your email in relation to your Skilled Migration application. Please be advised that your Health results have been received.
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> Kind regards,
> --------------


Typical Australian Govt answer to a Pak applicant...Nothing new...Your case will be under process in Security checks for sure, But the issue is , that will there be any kind of improvements for security checks processing time as well apart away from the quick allocation of CO through Skillselect...?

Thats what, every Pak 189 applicant is concerned for and so as me, besides quicker processing for CO allocation, they should have gone for quicker and improved processing time for security checks as well...


----------



## sunnyyy

IashSmash said:


> Well! I didn't know that, thanks for the info. I have applied not only with my husband, mother-in-law, but also with my two sons (8yrs,14yrs) will that also effect my application?


Only ur husband's security checks may take considerable processing time.


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> On Website currently it says 12 months for HR countries for 176. and 18 months for 175.
> Client Service Charter


Yes, but I think some one mentioned timelines for Security checks as well. Probably IGIS had some min and max time frame. I will check and let you know the time frame if I find it.


----------



## anm

mimran said:


> Hello
> 
> Just want to check, whether any of you have / had Team2 Adelaide CO , initials LC. Thanks


Hi Mimran
Am in the same boat...although am going with Employment verification instead...and yes my CO is LC too from TEAM 2 Adelaide...


----------



## mimran

anm said:


> Hi Mimran
> Am in the same boat...although am going with Employment verification instead...and yes my CO is LC too from TEAM 2 Adelaide...


Hi 

Thanks for joining in and knowing someone else also has LC as CO . Actually I sent 1 status update mail and few update mails but no reply. So do you got reply immediately from LC? 

Most of the applicants from India got visa immediately within 1 month. So Iam really surprised that you case is also so much delayed. Were there any complexities involved in your case. 

Staty in touch.


----------



## anm

mimran said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for joining in and knowing someone else also has LC as CO . Actually I sent 1 status update mail and few update mails but no reply. So do you got reply immediately from LC?
> 
> Most of the applicants from India got visa immediately within 1 month. So Iam really surprised that you case is also so much delayed. Were there any complexities involved in your case.
> 
> Staty in touch.


The DIAC officers ended up going to the old address of my company and declared it as a Fraud company...the surprising part is this was in Nov2012....but till I wrote to her in JAN'2013...I did not hear from them...the status just said :Further checking required"... Thankfully once I wrote to her, I did get a reply within 2 days and was asked to give my comments - which I did along with 31 annexures of proof showing the Company's genuineness and mine.
this was only last week...so now its back to the waiting game... will be in touch...


----------



## mimran

anm said:


> The DIAC officers ended up going to the old address of my company and declared it as a Fraud company...the surprising part is this was in Nov2012....but till I wrote to her in JAN'2013...I did not hear from them...the status just said :Further checking required"... Thankfully once I wrote to her, I did get a reply within 2 days and was asked to give my comments - which I did along with 31 annexures of proof showing the Company's genuineness and mine.
> this was only last week...so now its back to the waiting game... will be in touch...



Thanks for sharing. Sent you a message on PM. Kindly check.


----------



## khanash

guys another query........my vetasses application was recieved on 20thfeb by them and two sealed university docs on 27th feb and 1st march respectively........still i recieved no confirmation email from them....do u think i should worry and contact them or just sit back and pray....


----------



## immu999

MissionOZ said:


> If you are in Pakistan, then through bank draft of PKR, payable to 'Australian High Commission, Islamabad'


thanks


----------



## opfian

TV Buff said:


> Just a quick correction, I was asked for the PCC and Medicals by the Case Officer.




opss ... i forgot to add word "offshore" ... so it goes like ... no offshore Pakistan male applicant for visa type 189, got request for submitting meds n PCC so far


----------



## MissionOZ

khanash said:


> guys another query........my vetasses application was recieved on 20thfeb by them and two sealed university docs on 27th feb and 1st march respectively........still i recieved no confirmation email from them....do u think i should worry and contact them or just sit back and pray....


I'd suggest to go through their timeline and operating procedure to check if and when they send acknowledgement. There will be no use of contacting until there is a significant delay.


----------



## khanash

MissionOZ said:


> I'd suggest to go through their timeline and operating procedure to check if and when they send acknowledgement. There will be no use of contacting until there is a significant delay.


i went through the vetasses website they have mentioned the average processing time as 12 weeks but they havent given any timeline for ackowlegding docs...what to do cant do anything until i get some no. or ID something by them....


----------



## fadiexpart

*189 medical*



opfian said:


> opss ... i forgot to add word "offshore" ... so it goes like ... no offshore Pakistan male applicant for visa type 189, got request for submitting meds n PCC so far


dear opfian

i applied for 189 visa application and co was allocated on5thof december and she straight a way asked me Meds and PCC along with some document likepassports and Birth certificates... completed my medical on 12-12-12 and now file is on hold as new is baby is coming soon inshAllah and then things will move on ...


i wish you all the best and sucess ...amen

regards-fahad


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*CO Assigned*

I got a CO assigned today, thought to just update here.


----------



## Naveed539

*hi*

well i want to 
ask all those who are done with their cases with CO...That is SSC acceptable as alternate to Birth Certificate Or CO bound one person to provide BC only for the prrof of age...?

Please share your expereince


----------



## Naveed539

congratulatiions Mohsin...Hopefully u will get the grant soon due to your already presnce in Australia...Hopefully i will get my CO 
allocated in the coming weeks too...


----------



## fadiexpart

*birth certificate*



Naveed539 said:


> well i want to
> ask all those who are done with their cases with CO...That is SSC acceptable as alternate to Birth Certificate Or CO bound one person to provide BC only for the prrof of age...?
> 
> Please share your expereince



i have sent only SSC forme and my wife, but i have borth certificates for my kids. i have also provided FRC(Family registration Certificate) showing all of my family numers with picture(hope you already know it.

my CO have not asked me Birth certificate yet....

Regards-fahad


----------



## bukhari

*Not Related to Immigration*
Conditions of passport office in Lahore are disastrous. It took me 5 (working) days continuous to get my application filed for passport renewal and the whole process is worse than anything i have seen in my entire life (literally mean it). it was like Caught-In-Under-Attack-Battle-Ground.
Talal.


----------



## millinium_bug

bukhari said:


> Not Related to Immigration
> Conditions of passport office in Lahore are disastrous. It took me 5 (working) days continuous to get my application filed for passport renewal and the whole process is worse than anything i have seen in my entire life (literally mean it). it was like Caught-In-Under-Attack-Battle-Ground.
> Talal.


Lol ... yeah I also heard the same thing.... all credit goes to Mr. Rehman Malik  .... yeah I can understand this it is the most corrupt Department... the time frame for urgent passport is more than a month.... day by day situation is getting more worse ....


----------



## bukhari

millinium_bug said:


> Lol ... yeah I also heard the same thing.... all credit goes to Mr. Rehman Malik  .... yeah I can understand this it is the most corrupt Department... the time frame for urgent passport is more than a month.... day by day situation is getting more worse ....


They are making passports late. 
Main servers of DGIP are inaccessible for major part of the day.
bribes / agents (nothing new)
People are carry forwarding from previous days to stand in queue.
Frustration of process is making people aggressive.

Regular passport is taking 4 to 6 months. 
Urgent passport is taking 1-1.5 month

So anyone who needs his/her passport done or renewed, be quick! don't wait till last minute.


----------



## samy25

Hi all

i am stuck in unusual series of problems. i will be a hub of info if i get grant some day (InshALLAH). 

i wanted to know if any one from pakistan who got points for his/her with Al-Khair university (recognised HEC stampped) degree??

please tell me if any one who got clreance or if u know any one who got clearance with this degree.

2- ANY one who got positive points advice from vet assess for University of punjab (BA-two years)...????
i would really appriciate ur help and info in this regard..


----------



## millinium_bug

bukhari said:


> They are making passports late.
> Main servers of DGIP are inaccessible for major part of the day.
> bribes / agents (nothing new)
> People are carry forwarding from previous days to stand in queue.
> Frustration of process is making people aggressive.
> 
> Regular passport is taking 4 to 6 months.
> Urgent passport is taking 1-1.5 month
> 
> So anyone who needs his/her passport done or renewed, be quick! don't wait till last minute.


Dude I had went through this complex process last year, for the passport of my wife n my baby. At that time I got normal passport after 35 days thanks God. Situation will get better after elections InshAllah....


----------



## fabregas

millinium_bug said:


> Dude I had went through this complex process last year, for the passport of my wife n my baby. At that time I got normal passport after 35 days thanks God. Situation will get better after elections InshAllah....


Thank god in Karachi the situation is not that bad although Urgent Passport is taking 15-20 days.


----------



## alikoool

i send an email to my CO last week . to inquire abt my case status . although i applied via an agent but still CO replied . Below is her reply 

"At present your application is undergoing routine processing.



You will be contacted when all other routine checks are completed.



Your patience is appreciated.





Yours sincerely



SK

Position No - 2315
Case Officer - Team 02
Department of Immigration and Citizenship"



Can any one tell me what is the position number 2315 means in this .


----------



## alikoool

i send an email to my CO last week . to inquire abt my case status . although i applied via an agent but still CO replied . Below is her reply

"At present your application is undergoing routine processing.



You will be contacted when all other routine checks are completed.



Your patience is appreciated.





Yours sincerely



SK

Position No - 2315
Case Officer - Team 02
Department of Immigration and Citizenship"



Can any one tell me what is the position number 2315 means in this .


----------



## bukhari

We got the same team.. 
don't know about Position Number though!



alikoool said:


> i send an email to my CO last week . to inquire abt my case status . although i applied via an agent but still CO replied . Below is her reply
> 
> "At present your application is undergoing routine processing.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be contacted when all other routine checks are completed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your patience is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> 
> 
> SK
> 
> Position No - 2315
> Case Officer - Team 02
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one tell me what is the position number 2315 means in this .


----------



## IashSmash

You know I was just Google Searching "High Risk Countries" and there were different criterias for High Risk. The most disappointing thing was that "Pakistan's " names was in all the lists. Business, investment,terrorism,civil war/clashes,travel risk etc etc etc. Actually I wanted to know about this security check and what I came to know is that some countries take 6-12 months to provide data to DIAC from their security records.


----------



## sunnyyy

IashSmash said:


> You know I was just Google Searching "High Risk Countries" and there were different criterias for High Risk. The most disappointing thing was that "Pakistan's " names was in all the lists. Business, investment,terrorism,civil war/clashes,travel risk etc etc etc. Actually I wanted to know about this security check and what I came to know is that some countries take 6-12 months to provide data to DIAC from their security records.



Such stuff is always disturbing to hear/read.. Its unfortunate but correct.


----------



## alikoool

Dear Senior , 

It says on diac website that medical is possible with out passport . 

Arranging a Health Examination




What if I don't have a valid passport?

If you are completing your health examinations inside Australia, ask your case officer for advice.

If you are completing your health examinations outside Australia and a valid passport cannot be provided, one of the following combinations of documentation is acceptable:

a National Identity Card and a photocopy of your passport photo page that has been certified by the department or an Australian Visa Application Centre (AVAC)
a Health Examinations List ('HAP letter') from DIAC (or equivalent documentation from the department indicating which health examinations are required) and a copy of your passport photo page that has been certified by the department or an AVAC
a National Identity Card and a Health Examinations List List ('HAP letter') from DIAC (or equivalent documentation from the department indicating which health examinations are required).
Note: Only National Identity Cards from the following countries are currently acceptable.

Only National Identity Cards from the following countries are currently acceptable.

Albania
Belgium
Bulgaria
Canada
China (where verified by ID5)
Croatia
Czech Republic
Egypt
France



Germany
Hong Kong
Hungary
Italy
Malaysia
Netherlands
Pakistan
Poland
Portugal



Russia
Note: Internal passports are considered equivalent to a National Identity Card.
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Taiwan
Thailand
Turkey


Any one who have experienced this or have any idea on this .


----------



## alikoool

Dear Senior , 

It says on diac website that medical is possible with out passport . 

Arranging a Health Examination




What if I don't have a valid passport?

If you are completing your health examinations inside Australia, ask your case officer for advice.

If you are completing your health examinations outside Australia and a valid passport cannot be provided, one of the following combinations of documentation is acceptable:

a National Identity Card and a photocopy of your passport photo page that has been certified by the department or an Australian Visa Application Centre (AVAC)
a Health Examinations List ('HAP letter') from DIAC (or equivalent documentation from the department indicating which health examinations are required) and a copy of your passport photo page that has been certified by the department or an AVAC
a National Identity Card and a Health Examinations List List ('HAP letter') from DIAC (or equivalent documentation from the department indicating which health examinations are required).
Note: Only National Identity Cards from the following countries are currently acceptable.

Only National Identity Cards from the following countries are currently acceptable.

Albania
Belgium
Bulgaria
Canada
China (where verified by ID5)
Croatia
Czech Republic
Egypt
France



Germany
Hong Kong
Hungary
Italy
Malaysia
Netherlands
Pakistan
Poland
Portugal



Russia
Note: Internal passports are considered equivalent to a National Identity Card.
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Taiwan
Thailand
Turkey


Any one who have experienced this or have any idea on this .


----------



## IashSmash

I went to "Group for security checks" and found out that people overthere waited for as many as 24 months for their visa grant. As their case was gone through external checks. On that thread thay publish one link which tells about ""Routine Checks"" as it is subdivided into "Internal" and "External" checks. Internal checks are related to docs we provided them like job confirmation, health, etc. Whereas External checks mean external agencies check for security, character,etc. I know I am not very clear but atleast you all get the gist of the term.


----------



## immu999

She will reply you the same everytime.
The only way to check status is to wait till anyone from the department calls your employer for verification.
Once it is done, you will receive the grant in one week.

Hope it helps 



alikoool said:


> i send an email to my CO last week . to inquire abt my case status . although i applied via an agent but still CO replied . Below is her reply
> 
> "At present your application is undergoing routine processing.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be contacted when all other routine checks are completed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your patience is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> 
> 
> SK
> 
> Position No - 2315
> Case Officer - Team 02
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one tell me what is the position number 2315 means in this .


----------



## sunnyyy

IashSmash said:


> I went to "Group for security checks" and found out that people overthere waited for as many as 24 months for their visa grant. As their case was gone through external checks. On that thread thay publish one link which tells about ""Routine Checks"" as it is subdivided into "Internal" and "External" checks. Internal checks are related to docs we provided them like job confirmation, health, etc. Whereas External checks mean external agencies check for security, character,etc. I know I am not very clear but atleast you all get the gist of the term.


Yes.. However, these statistics relate more to visa subclasses such as 175/176 etc. 
The positive thing here is that, no matter how much time the security checks take for an individual.. we have still observed that the Visa application timeline stays within the overall processing time for that particular sub class.. i.e. For 190 -> 6 months.. So hopefully for 189, it wd not be more than 12 months


----------



## khanash

samy25 said:


> Hi all
> 
> i am stuck in unusual series of problems. i will be a hub of info if i get grant some day (InshALLAH).
> 
> i wanted to know if any one from pakistan who got points for his/her with Al-Khair university (recognised HEC stampped) degree??
> 
> please tell me if any one who got clreance or if u know any one who got clearance with this degree.
> 
> 2- ANY one who got positive points advice from vet assess for University of punjab (BA-two years)...????
> i would really appriciate ur help and info in this regard..


is alkhair uni a virtual university....then im not sure abt the points


----------



## mimran

samy25 said:


> Hi all
> 
> i am stuck in unusual series of problems. i will be a hub of info if i get grant some day (InshALLAH).
> 
> i wanted to know if any one from pakistan who got points for his/her with Al-Khair university (recognised HEC stampped) degree??
> 
> please tell me if any one who got clreance or if u know any one who got clearance with this degree.
> 
> 2- ANY one who got positive points advice from vet assess for University of punjab (BA-two years)...????
> i would really appriciate ur help and info in this regard..


Iam sure Alkhair is recognized and you will get points for it. Becuase ACS recognize it, so there are strong chance that DIAC will also give points on it. 
But Iam not sure why are you going for vetasses when you already have ACS. (For BA degree)

It means you have to get approval from 2 authorities. 
Anyways best of luck for the rest of the process.


----------



## khanash

mimran said:


> Iam sure Alkhair is recognized and you will get points for it. Becuase ACS recognize it, so there are strong chance that DIAC will also give points on it.
> But Iam not sure why are you going for vetasses when you already have ACS. (For BA degree)
> 
> It means you have to get approval from 2 authorities.
> Anyways best of luck for the rest of the process.


what is ur profession and r u doing it urself or applying through an agent......if u give ur details then i guess seniors wud be able to help u out


----------



## opfian

fadiexpart said:


> dear opfian
> 
> i applied for 189 visa application and co was allocated on5thof december and she straight a way asked me Meds and PCC along with some document likepassports and Birth certificates... completed my medical on 12-12-12 and now file is on hold as new is baby is coming soon inshAllah and then things will move on ...
> 
> 
> i wish you all the best and sucess ...amen
> 
> regards-fahad



wonderful ... wishing all of us ... a speedy grant


----------



## Amisidd

alikoool said:


> i applied in may 2012 , 176 paper based . CO assigned in June 2102 and form 80 resubmitted in august 2012 . now there is silence from that time .
> 
> my agent is also not MARA registered . ( Superior consultant @ Adil Ismail Karachi )
> any review abt my agent ?



I am thinking of applying through Superior Consultant @ Adil ismail. Can you plz guide me is this agent reliable to apply through him


----------



## Amisidd

alikoool said:


> i applied in may 2012 , 176 paper based . CO assigned in June 2102 and form 80 resubmitted in august 2012 . now there is silence from that time .
> 
> my agent is also not MARA registered . ( Superior consultant @ Adil Ismail Karachi )
> any review abt my agent ?



I am thinking of applying through Superior Consultant @ Adil ismail. Can you plz guide me is this agent reliable to apply through him. how was ur experience with him


----------



## RockerX

I have the same CO. She sends me exactly same reply whenever I ask for status updates.

By the way are you a 175/176 applicant or 190 applicant?

Regards.



alikoool said:


> i send an email to my CO last week . to inquire abt my case status . although i applied via an agent but still CO replied . Below is her reply
> 
> "At present your application is undergoing routine processing.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be contacted when all other routine checks are completed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your patience is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> 
> 
> SK
> 
> Position No - 2315
> Case Officer - Team 02
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one tell me what is the position number 2315 means in this .


----------



## dynamicmoodz

bukhari said:


> We got the same team..
> don't know about Position Number though!


I got the same team as well.


----------



## salmantq

is pcc required from each city you have lived . for example i lived all my life in one city then lived in another city for 9 years ?


----------



## mohsin_jawed

Naveed539 said:


> congratulatiions Mohsin...Hopefully u will get the grant soon due to your already presnce in Australia...Hopefully i will get my CO
> allocated in the coming weeks too...


Thank you Naveed, I really pray that I get the grant as soon as possible and pray the same for you and everyone else. Wishing you all the best.

Salaam.


----------



## khanash

Amisidd said:


> I am thinking of applying through Superior Consultant @ Adil ismail. Can you plz guide me is this agent reliable to apply through him


ive met him but not applied through him he seems OK...yet do not rely solely on agents and do ask them to put ur email address for correspondance with DIAC so that u can communicate with them urself instead of through them bcoz once the fees is given it will be u who will be running after them....and do keep intouch wid others like u so that u know wats happening wid u


----------



## fadiexpart

Amisidd said:


> I am thinking of applying through Superior Consultant @ Adil ismail. Can you plz guide me is this agent reliable to apply through him


yar i did every thing by myself and that quite easy just be yourself present everything withtruth rest is with Allah ....


i donot think you need an agent if you have some spare time to prepare and communicate....

but agent yes but even then you should go with all true documents...


Regards-fahad


----------



## djmalik

salmantq said:


> is pcc required from each city you have lived . for example i lived all my life in one city then lived in another city for 9 years ?


as far as i know PCC is issued for a country


----------



## khanash

fadiexpart said:


> yar i did every thing by myself and that quite easy just be yourself present everything withtruth rest is with Allah ....
> 
> 
> i donot think you need an agent if you have some spare time to prepare and communicate....
> 
> but agent yes but even then you should go with all true documents...
> 
> 
> Regards-fahad


i think thats totally right everybody is so helpful on the forum besides Department of Immigration & Citizenship has all the details that u want.....
fadi...did u get any verification call and wat documents did u submit for employment claims.....


----------



## fadiexpart

khanash said:


> i think thats totally right everybody is so helpful on the forum besides Department of Immigration & Citizenship has all the details that u want.....
> fadi...did u get any verification call and wat documents did u submit for employment claims.....


no call yet ...i submitted detailed experience leter from comany along with some refernce letters from my current and x collegues...personal dox i mean family documentation ..... marriage cert, FRCfor my family and FRC for my father family showing my sibblibg and parents, Passports, educational docx, ACS, IElts, Birth certificates for kids, PCC, medical through IOM...


my wife will go through English triaining as she has not given Ielts at the time of invitation...

what more ...please ask if you have any doubt for any particular doc....

regards-fahad


----------



## samy25

mimran said:


> Iam sure Alkhair is recognized and you will get points for it. Becuase ACS recognize it, so there are strong chance that DIAC will also give points on it.
> But Iam not sure why are you going for vetasses when you already have ACS. (For BA degree)
> 
> It means you have to get approval from 2 authorities.
> Anyways best of luck for the rest of the process.


Acs didnt recognised it even i provided hec stamped documents  they asked me RPL only for this reason. i got =ve assessment coz of RPL.. now issue is qualification point


----------



## fadiexpart

Naveed539 said:


> Bad News for
> Chemical and Materials Engineers
> ICT Business & System Analysts
> lectronic Engineers
> 
> Their Quotas have been reached, as reported by DIAC Skill Select website...Other breaking news is that the number of invitations have been reduced from 2800 to 1900 for 189 and for 489 Visa, the no of invitations have been reduced to 100 from 200 in One Month...SO Look, how rapidly DIAC is gonna respond accordingly to the fluctuating trends of people towards Australian Immigration...One can even see very clearly that there are so many occupations for whom, even negligible invitations have been issued as of 22-02-2013, which implies their high demand but low corresponding supply from overseas...So DIAC might devise the next Immigration Invitation and Occupational ceilings policy next year accordingly, So we wish all the intending rest of the applicants to lodge their EOI at the earliest as the first badge of Skill select may leave certain hard implications for some occupations.



very trueas there is possibility of some professions will go out of lisit....so hurry up guys....as if these professions will be available, it is going to be less in number in terms of quota. :juggle:
regards-fahad


----------



## Amisidd

khanash said:


> ive met him but not applied through him he seems OK...yet do not rely solely on agents and do ask them to put ur email address for correspondance with DIAC so that u can communicate with them urself instead of through them bcoz once the fees is given it will be u who will be running after them....and do keep intouch wid others like u so that u know wats happening wid u


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## samy25

hi guys

what to do if ur company has been closed. what are the proofs u need to show in this regard??
i have salary slips n letter from ex employer . and a letter in which it is mention that no tax deducted as i was not falling for tax that time. 

but for verification employement address and company web site is not there as they have closed it . so what is imp to support such employement?

would really appriciate ue help like always


----------



## Naveed539

immu999 said:


> She will reply you the same everytime.
> The only way to check status is to wait till anyone from the department calls your employer for verification.
> Once it is done, you will receive the grant in one week.
> 
> Hope it helps


Its even possible that CO goes for verification of your job [rior to going for Security Checks and might be, a call in this regard too, and then he refers the applicant case for Security Checks...


----------



## danpid

IashSmash said:


> You know I was just Google Searching "High Risk Countries" and there were different criterias for High Risk. The most disappointing thing was that "Pakistan's " names was in all the lists. Business, investment,terrorism,civil war/clashes,travel risk etc etc etc. Actually I wanted to know about this security check and what I came to know is that some countries take 6-12 months to provide data to DIAC from their security records.


Hi IashSmash, 

Im from Iran and I lodged my 189 application on the 16th of december. I dont know whenI got allocated but I received an email from my CO ( 20-feb-2012) asking for Form80 and 1221 and a Resume. THere are a lot of High Risk countries and I was wondering if all Iranians also go under external security check? My friends from pakistan and syria didnt go through it, so there's hope after all. If you or anyone could answer these questions i would really appreciate it. 

1) is being asked to submit form 80, CV and 1221 a definite indication of external checks?

2) why do a lot of people from india OR even low risk countries such as HK and Malaysia also get asked to submit the same forms? Im a bit confused. 

Thanks for your time,


----------



## expat-malik

sunnyyy said:


> <Copied from another thread>
> 
> Post by AUSA
> 
> Thanks everyone for your wishes
> 
> below is complete detail about my visa process and journey though skillselect
> 1- + EA Mech Engineer Skill Assessment - April 2011
> I dint apply for the visa 175/176 due to some reasons
> 2- EOI Submitted 3 July 2012
> 3- SA SS applied 3 July 2012
> 4- SS approved on 5 Aug 2012
> 5- EOI Visa Invitation 18 Aug 2012
> 6- Visa Applied 03.09.2012 but due to technical error it logded on 18.09 and i got acknowledged on 18.09.2012.
> 7- CO assigned - 18.10.2012
> CO requested some documents for me and my wife which i had already uploaded but sent it by email to CO. Form 80 was part of that request docs checklist - 30.10.2012
> 8- No email from CO till 15.11.2012 and on 15.10.2012 got email from CO that application is under routine processing. from this email i assumed that my application gone for Security checks and i made up my mind for a lengthy weight of atleast 1 year after reading a lot of discussion about SC on these forums
> 9- on 15.12.2012 CO sent me email asking for Medical and PCC for all applicants. Since i already done medical and PCC for all of us i submitted documents very next days. the only thing pending from my side was my PCC from Saudi Arabia which i was not able to produce at that time... CO next days replied that he recieved all my docs and he look forward to finalize my application after recieving KSA PCC. i applied through one agent and finally got my PCC KSA and uploaded on last friday and today i got the grant.
> So practically i was suppose to get grant on 15.12.2012 if i din't have problem with my KSA PCC.
> This also means that Skill Select is very fast process as compared to previous system atleast as i seen on this forum.
> there was no job verification in my case
> 
> 
> __________________
> Mech. Engr -EA : 15.04.2012 ,: EOI 03.07.2012 : SA SS 16.08.2012 :190 : 18.09.2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant - 21.01.2013
> 
> <Copied from another thread>


Hi Sunny,

Can you please help and share the contact details of the agent you used for Police certificate for KSA? Will be very much helpful..!

Regards,


----------



## sunnyyy

expat-malik said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Can you please help and share the contact details of the agent you used for Police certificate for KSA? Will be very much helpful..!
> 
> Regards,



Hi,
Sorry, there must be some misunderstanding. I haven't lived in KSA and hence didnt submit any PCCs for KSA. I am currently based in UAE, if u need any support w.r.t PCCs in UAE, let me know..

Regards.


----------



## khanash

fadiexpart said:


> no call yet ...i submitted detailed experience leter from comany along with some refernce letters from my current and x collegues...personal dox i mean family documentation ..... marriage cert, FRCfor my family and FRC for my father family showing my sibblibg and parents, Passports, educational docx, ACS, IElts, Birth certificates for kids, PCC, medical through IOM...
> 
> 
> my wife will go through English triaining as she has not given Ielts at the time of invitation...
> 
> what more ...please ask if you have any doubt for any particular doc....
> 
> regards-fahad


wat abt salary slips and bank statement.salary certificate.....does ur status says met or required ,,,imean the employment one


----------



## fadiexpart

khanash said:


> wat abt salary slips and bank statement.salary certificate.....does ur status says met or required ,,,imean the employment one


yeah i sent few salary slips for current job.i mean sent all what i had but that was not such planned and complte file like been disscussed here ....

i can provide them all if they will request me ...


Cheers


----------



## fadiexpart

danpid said:


> Hi IashSmash,
> 
> Im from Iran and I lodged my 189 application on the 16th of december. I dont know whenI got allocated but I received an email from my CO ( 20-feb-2012) asking for Form80 and 1221 and a Resume. THere are a lot of High Risk countries and I was wondering if all Iranians also go under external security check? My friends from pakistan and syria didnt go through it, so there's hope after all. If you or anyone could answer these questions i would really appreciate it.
> 
> 1) is being asked to submit form 80, CV and 1221 a definite indication of external checks?
> 
> 2) why do a lot of people from india OR even low risk countries such as HK and Malaysia also get asked to submit the same forms? Im a bit confused.
> 
> Thanks for your time,




i think form 80 is must for everyone but security check and its length is subjective... so donot worry about as every has submitted that form(plz ccorrect me if i am wrong ) what about your medical is that requested???

regards-fahad


----------



## danpid

fadiexpart said:


> i think form 80 is must for everyone but security check and its length is subjective... so donot worry about as every has submitted that form(plz ccorrect me if i am wrong ) what about your medical is that requested???
> 
> regards-fahad


Hi Fahad,

Thanks for your response. I actually front loaded everything in advance and the documents status says "received " but the documents that my CO asked for such as "a clearer passport photo, CV, form80 and 1221 " are still shown as requested although I sent them on the 21th of Feb. I m not sure whether my medicals have be finalized or not but I submitted them in late December. Some people say there's a list that disappears on your e-visa portal once its finalized but i'm not sure if they refer to the link that says " health details". 

Best, 
Danesh


----------



## fmasaud84

danpid said:


> Hi IashSmash,
> 
> Im from Iran and I lodged my 189 application on the 16th of december. I dont know whenI got allocated but I received an email from my CO ( 20-feb-2012) asking for Form80 and 1221 and a Resume. THere are a lot of High Risk countries and I was wondering if all Iranians also go under external security check? My friends from pakistan and syria didnt go through it, so there's hope after all. If you or anyone could answer these questions i would really appreciate it.
> 
> 1) is being asked to submit form 80, CV and 1221 a definite indication of external checks?
> 
> 2) why do a lot of people from india OR even low risk countries such as HK and Malaysia also get asked to submit the same forms? Im a bit confused.
> 
> Thanks for your time,


All I can say that my CO has asked me for same documents 

Form 80 , 1221 , resume plus bank statement and payslips


----------



## SMShoaib

danpid said:


> Hi Fahad,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I actually front loaded everything in advance and the documents status says "received " but the documents that my CO asked for such as "a clearer passport photo, CV, form80 and 1221 " are still shown as requested although I sent them on the 21th of Feb. I m not sure whether my medicals have be finalized or not but I submitted them in late December. Some people say there's a list that disappears on your e-visa portal once its finalized but i'm not sure if they refer to the link that says " health details".
> 
> Best,
> Danesh


COs usually do not bother to update the sheet so don't worry. In my case, when I uploaded the docs CO updated the sheet after about one month.

I have seen many 190 cases when people from HR countries got the visa without going into the lengthy security checks BUT I've not seen any 189 HR country case who got the visa so far. 
Please guyz correct me if I m wrong


----------



## expat-malik

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> Sorry, there must be some misunderstanding. I haven't lived in KSA and hence didnt submit any PCCs for KSA. I am currently based in UAE, if u need any support w.r.t PCCs in UAE, let me know..
> 
> Regards.



Hi Sunny,

Please share the contact details (email / website / phone) of the agent in UAE.
Maybe that agent can help identify someone in KSA for the PCC.

Regards


----------



## exxpat

*Ksa pcc*



expat-malik said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Please share the contact details (email / website / phone) of the agent in UAE.
> Maybe that agent can help identify someone in KSA for the PCC.
> 
> Regards


Dear,

You can send me a PM regarding KSA PCC - I am in KSA as well and know about the procedure.

Thank You,


----------



## justujoo

samy25 said:


> Acs didnt recognised it even i provided hec stamped documents  they asked me RPL only for this reason. i got =ve assessment coz of RPL.. now issue is qualification point


Hi, I am BS-CS from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology) , 4 years, do you think it will get me -ve assessment too from ACS.


----------



## samy25

justujoo said:


> Hi, I am BS-CS from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology) , 4 years, do you think it will get me -ve assessment too from ACS.


i am not sure as i am from hec recognised uni and still facing problems.. i got +v assessment but didnt get assessment for education.so for education points m going to vet assess for points test advice.
u shud go first to ACS . they would approve ur valid work exp. but if any issue with institue then go to vet assess. but i ve heard some where the preston had some issues. u shud do ur home work beefore investing money


----------



## fmasaud84

SMShoaib said:


> COs usually do not bother to update the sheet so don't worry. In my case, when I uploaded the docs CO updated the sheet after about one month.
> 
> I have seen many 190 cases when people from HR countries got the visa without going into the lengthy security checks BUT I've not seen any 189 HR country case who got the visa so far.
> Please guyz correct me if I m wrong


You are right .


----------



## expat-malik

exxpat said:


> Dear,
> 
> You can send me a PM regarding KSA PCC - I am in KSA as well and know about the procedure.
> 
> Thank You,


Hi exxpat,

Appreciate if you can email to me at e.malik1985 at gmail ...

Regards,


----------



## fabregas

justujoo said:


> Hi, I am BS-CS from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology) , 4 years, do you think it will get me -ve assessment too from ACS.


I also did BS CS from PIMSAT. It won't effect you negatively.


----------



## fadiexpart

khanash said:


> wat abt salary slips and bank statement.salary certificate.....does ur status says met or required ,,,imean the employment one


status never changedin my case but my CO said she donot need doc right nowshe will let me know if so. plus she said your medis finalizing and i am confused if it is refffered for okay....that was a few days after med

no tax stuff at all.


----------



## fadiexpart

danpid said:


> Hi Fahad,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I actually front loaded everything in advance and the documents status says "received " but the documents that my CO asked for such as "a clearer passport photo, CV, form80 and 1221 " are still shown as requested although I sent them on the 21th of Feb. I m not sure whether my medicals have be finalized or not but I submitted them in late December. Some people say there's a list that disappears on your e-visa portal once its finalized but i'm not sure if they refer to the link that says " health details".
> 
> Best,
> Danesh


donot worry ....be patient and brave as well ... you will be alright that is a promise from a friend....

cheers


----------



## sunnyyy

expat-malik said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Please share the contact details (email / website / phone) of the agent in UAE.
> Maybe that agent can help identify someone in KSA for the PCC.
> 
> Regards


Hi,
I didn't take support of any agent and went directly to Police Dept. for the PCC in UAE.. I am not sure abt KSA, i hope exxpat's experiences (as mentioned in a post) wd help u.

Regards.


----------



## danpid

fadiexpart said:


> donot worry ....be patient and brave as well ... you will be alright that is a promise from a friend....
> 
> cheers


Thanks man, i wish the same for you and all the other brothers on this forum.


----------



## justujoo

fabregas said:


> I also did BS CS from PIMSAT. It won't effect you negatively.


Ok.... Thanks, a big relief.....


----------



## justujoo

samy25 said:


> i am not sure as i am from hec recognised uni and still facing problems.. i got +v assessment but didnt get assessment for education.so for education points m going to vet assess for points test advice.
> u shud go first to ACS . they would approve ur valid work exp. but if any issue with institue then go to vet assess. but i ve heard some where the preston had some issues. u shud do ur home work beefore investing money


Samy, did u complete 4 years with CS subjects or is it like, 2 years BCom 2 years MIS like course.


----------



## fmasaud84

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> I didn't take support of any agent and went directly to Police Dept. for the PCC in UAE.. I am not sure abt KSA, i hope exxpat's experiences (as mentioned in a post) wd help u.
> 
> Regards.


Getting PVC from UAE is easiest 

Online apply and u don't have to go anywhere u can send anyone with reference number to collect within 4 days 

I hope KSA is also like this


----------



## AUSA

expat-malik said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Can you please help and share the contact details of the agent you used for Police certificate for KSA? Will be very much helpful..!
> 
> Regards,


inbox me i will let u know all details .. Tht was my post


----------



## IashSmash

*Reply*



danpid said:


> Hi IashSmash,
> 
> Im from Iran and I lodged my 189 application on the 16th of december. I dont know whenI got allocated but I received an email from my CO ( 20-feb-2012) asking for Form80 and 1221 and a Resume. THere are a lot of High Risk countries and I was wondering if all Iranians also go under external security check? My friends from pakistan and syria didnt go through it, so there's hope after all. If you or anyone could answer these questions i would really appreciate it.
> 
> 1) is being asked to submit form 80, CV and 1221 a definite indication of external checks?
> 
> 2) why do a lot of people from india OR even low risk countries such as HK and Malaysia also get asked to submit the same forms? Im a bit confused.
> 
> Thanks for your time,


Hi'
i- No definitely not
ii- Its because it is not something only for HR countries. My agent told me that in past everyone has to submit Form 80 but she was not sure about this new system when OZ launched it. She goes through training regarding this new system (EOI) and then she asked us to fill up this form 80 and even 1221 before asked by CO so she would have it when CO ask for it. Therefore don't worry about that


----------



## samy25

fabregas said:


> I also did BS CS from PIMSAT. It won't effect you negatively.


lucky u  congrats... 

did u get ACS assessment with qualification assessment???
or u went through RPL?


----------



## samy25

justujoo said:


> Samy, did u complete 4 years with CS subjects or is it like, 2 years BCom 2 years MIS like course.


yeah u get it right.. only two years masters in IT..


----------



## khanash

fadiexpart said:


> status never changedin my case but my CO said she donot need doc right nowshe will let me know if so. plus she said your medis finalizing and i am confused if it is refffered for okay....that was a few days after med
> 
> no tax stuff at all.


from what i read frm other ppl on forum if she asked for medical then ur case is in final stages and u will soon hear good news...Inshallah


----------



## khanash

wait about this pimsat stuff ...i also am an mba in HR from pimsat after two years of bcom....any issue......i have applied in vetasses for HR advisor assessment


----------



## Amisidd

I am in process of writing my CDR. I am a chemical engineer but I have an experience of working as safety engineer in environment, health and safety department of a petrochemical company.
Should I have to apply as chemical engineer or as safety/environment engineer?
My career episodes mostly related to work I had done as safety engineer. Moreover my work experience letters are also of safety engineer.
Please guide which occupation should I select while writing CDR. I am unable to find any ANZSCO code for safety engineer


----------



## msvayani

Any 2012 applicant got the MED/PCC call yet?


----------



## justujoo

fabregas said:


> I also did BS CS from PIMSAT. It won't effect you negatively.


Did you got your degree attested by HEC. I am planning not to attest it because heard they are taking months in attesting. Any suggestion?


----------



## justujoo

khanash said:


> wait about this pimsat stuff ...i also am an mba in HR from pimsat after two years of bcom....any issue......i have applied in vetasses for HR advisor assessment


I don't know about the relationship b/w Bcom+MBA HR, but to my understanding you should have 4 years of degree with some major percentage 60+ of subjects leading to the degree title, e.g. I have a degree 4 years with 70+ percent of subjects relating to computers and it lead to a Bachelor's of CS, where as a person with 2 years of B-com had no CS subjects and then the 2 years MIS degree with 100 percent of CS subjects couldn't give you the equivalent of BCS like degree, although it might give you DIAC points. 
That's only my understanding and I am very much new in the immigration process, please search and ask seniors also. And Seniors please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## SMShoaib

Amisidd said:


> I am in process of writing my CDR. I am a chemical engineer but I have an experience of working as safety engineer in environment, health and safety department of a petrochemical company.
> Should I have to apply as chemical engineer or as safety/environment engineer?
> My career episodes mostly related to work I had done as safety engineer. Moreover my work experience letters are also of safety engineer.
> Please guide which occupation should I select while writing CDR. I am unable to find any ANZSCO code for safety engineer


I believe DIAC does not consider safety engineer separate to Chemical Engineer. So if you can write your CDR according to your experience.
One of the purposes of Assessment is to correctly guide the field of the applicant so if there would be any discrepancy it will be sorted out during Assessment before the actual application. 
Best of luck


----------



## fabregas

samy25 said:


> lucky u  congrats...
> 
> did u get ACS assessment with qualification assessment???
> or u went through RPL?


I went through with ACS.


----------



## Naveed539

Dear IASHSMASH

Have you asked your agent about the probable time of security checks in case of 189, as you have just told in your last post that she has been trained about the new system and also they are more expereinced as well...Do she believe that Time after CO allocation will be less than 12 months for All Pak 189 applicants...?


----------



## Cognos Man

msvayani said:


> Any 2012 applicant got the MED/PCC call yet?


I am also interested to know. Infact extremely curious.

ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


----------



## fabregas

justujoo said:


> Did you got your degree attested by HEC. I am planning not to attest it because heard they are taking months in attesting. Any suggestion?


no I didn't attest my degree from HEC.


----------



## bukhari

Cognos Man said:


> I am also interested to know. Infact extremely curious.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


I am from Dec11 app lodged / Jan 2012 CO.. still no PCC/MEDs call yet..


----------



## w0lverine

bukhari said:


> I am from Dec11 app lodged / Jan 2012 CO.. still no PCC/MEDs call yet..


You should FL your Med, if you want to save time.


----------



## usmanahmadgul

*Adding Spouse Visa*

Guys, little help here. What DIAC forms do I need to fill in to add spouse visa while my application is still in process (June-12 group)


----------



## danpid

hi guys, hope everyone is well.

I was wondering if anyone has been assigned to gsm Brisbane team 34? I rarely see anyone with that team on publicly shared spreadsheets . 

thanks


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Experts,

Just want to take piece of advice from you based upon people who are done with their cases with their CO up till now...

Is it true 100%, that 189 applicants get call for PCC/Medicals exactly when Their security Checks are completed and then the CO gives the applicants green signal to proceed ahead

*OR*

Its a blend of both perspectives...Some people get directed to submit the PCC/Medicals even before start of their Security Checks *WHERE AS* Others are being directed after getting Completed their Security Checks...?

Please share your individual expereinces in single line answer *(only 189 applicants please)*...PCC/Medicals request by CO Before Security Checks *OR* after getting clear for Security Checks


----------



## msvayani

usmanahmadgul said:


> Guys, little help here. What DIAC forms do I need to fill in to add spouse visa while my application is still in process (June-12 group)


Fill Form 1022 and request to include your spouse with the application. 

In documents you would need to submit: Marriage certificate, CNIC, Passport size photo, Passport, English Language Proof of your spouse.


----------



## fadiexpart

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Just want to take piece of advice from you based upon people who are done with their cases with their CO up till now...
> 
> Is it true 100%, that 189 applicants get call for PCC/Medicals exactly when Their security Checks are completed and then the CO gives the applicants green signal to proceed ahead
> 
> *OR*
> 
> Its a blend of both perspectives...Some people get directed to submit the PCC/Medicals even before start of their Security Checks *WHERE AS* Others are being directed after getting Completed their Security Checks...?
> 
> Please share your individual expereinces in single line answer *(only 189 applicants please)*...PCC/Medicals request by CO Before Security Checks *OR* after getting clear for Security Checks




i have applied 189 and my COasked me Med and PCC but on call she toled me that she will go for external check so i think it can be anyways....rest is need to be judged by you ,,,,,cheers


----------



## justujoo

fabregas said:


> no I didn't attest my degree from HEC.


Ok, thank you.


----------



## farhan-dubai

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Just want to take piece of advice from you based upon people who are done with their cases with their CO up till now...
> 
> Is it true 100%, that 189 applicants get call for PCC/Medicals exactly when Their security Checks are completed and then the CO gives the applicants green signal to proceed ahead
> 
> *OR*
> 
> Its a blend of both perspectives...Some people get directed to submit the PCC/Medicals even before start of their Security Checks *WHERE AS* Others are being directed after getting Completed their Security Checks...?
> 
> Please share your individual expereinces in single line answer *(only 189 applicants please)*...PCC/Medicals request by CO Before Security Checks *OR* after getting clear for Security Checks


Dear Naveed,
I think it all depends upon the CO as he can ask meds and pccs either way and some times no SCs ( who knows exactly)


----------



## fadiexpart

Cognos Man said:


> I am also interested to know. Infact extremely curious.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..




yes i was asked for medical and PCC soon after CO allocation @189 visa.....


----------



## SMShoaib

msvayani said:


> Fill Form 1022 and request to include your spouse with the application.
> 
> In documents you would need to submit: Marriage certificate, CNIC, Passport size photo, Passport, English Language Proof of your spouse.


please also include Birth Certificate in this list


----------



## usmanahmadgul

Thanks Guys, I don't know why my consultant is asking to fill Form 80 and 1221 in addition to 1022 which are very detailed.


----------



## SMShoaib

usmanahmadgul said:


> Thanks Guys, I don't know why my consultant is asking to fill Form 80 and 1221 in addition to 1022 which are very detailed.


Its the required documents for visa application.


----------



## msvayani

usmanahmadgul said:


> Thanks Guys, I don't know why my consultant is asking to fill Form 80 and 1221 in addition to 1022 which are very detailed.


If you have filled Form 80 and 1221 for yourself, it is highly likely that you need to fill these for your spouse as well. 

But for now, just submit Form 1022 and let the CO come back to you asking Form 80 and 1221. If he/she does not ask, you don't need it.


----------



## bukhari

batwings said:


> You should FL your Med, if you want to save time.


I better should.. will contact my agent about it..


----------



## IashSmash

*Reply*



Naveed539 said:


> Dear IASHSMASH
> 
> Have you asked your agent about the probable time of security checks in case of 189, as you have just told in your last post that she has been trained about the new system and also they are more expereinced as well...Do she believe that Time after CO allocation will be less than 12 months for All Pak 189 applicants...?


Dear Naveed,
She told us to expect long wait as now DIAC has to go through each and every document and confirm those are original. It depends case to case. As in my case security checks will be done for three countries UK,Kuwait and Pakistan. Two uni's one in UK and other in Pakistan and also job checks from Pakistan (Karachi & Lahore) and Kuwait. Checking my husband is totally different as he is moving in many countries every month. So, God knows what will happen. But fingers crossed just have to wait :juggle:. But our real concern is that our police certificate will expire in Oct/Nov this year for UK and Kuwait maybe that will count also. I'll let all of you know as soon as I'll get any news to give you heads up on this.


----------



## usmanahmadgul

msvayani said:


> If you have filled Form 80 and 1221 for yourself, it is highly likely that you need to fill these for your spouse as well.
> 
> But for now, just submit Form 1022 and let the CO come back to you asking Form 80 and 1221. If he/she does not ask, you don't need it.


Thanks.


----------



## bukhari

Some Thing I guess will be beneficial for us Pakistani.

New Smart (CNIC a.k.a SNIC) card:
SNIC are being made for 
1. Locally living pakis, 
2. Pakis working/living in Middle or East Gulf, 
3. Pakis for UK or USA or Ausie land. 

These are going to be 3 different cards.

SNIC Local: 1500/-
SNIC-NICOP for Gulf: 3500/-
SNIC-NICOP for AU/US/UK: 7300/-

these fees are for regular ones only.. 
for updated info visit NICOP


----------



## bukhari

*Some Thing I guess will be beneficial for us Pakistani.*

New Smart (CNIC a.k.a SNIC) card:
SNIC are being made for 

1. Locally living pakis, 
2. Pakis working/living in Middle or East Gulf, 
3. Pakis for UK or USA or Ausie land. 

These are going to be 3 different cards.

SNIC Local: 1500/-
SNIC-NICOP for Gulf: 3500/-
SNIC-NICOP for AU/US/UK: 7300/-

these fees are for regular ones only.. 
for updated info visit NICOP


----------



## shafaqat309

bukhari said:


> *Some Thing I guess will be beneficial for us Pakistani.*
> 
> New Smart (CNIC a.k.a SNIC) card:
> SNIC are being made for
> 
> 1. Locally living pakis,
> 2. Pakis working/living in Middle or East Gulf,
> 3. Pakis for UK or USA or Ausie land.
> 
> These are going to be 3 different cards.
> 
> SNIC Local: 1500/-
> SNIC-NICOP for Gulf: 3500/-
> SNIC-NICOP for AU/US/UK: 7300/-
> 
> these fees are for regular ones only..
> for updated info visit NICOP


thank you for your information.
"Pakis" is not the right word, use "Pakistanis"


----------



## Destination Journey

Guys, 

what are the next steps after getting a grant? 

Do we have to obtain label on passport, aka Visa Evidencing (http://www.pakistan.embassy.gov.au/islm/120822pg17diac.html)?

Is is mandatory?

Thanks.


----------



## sunnyyy

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> what are the next steps after getting a grant?
> 
> Do we have to obtain label on passport, aka Visa Evidencing (http://www.pakistan.embassy.gov.au/islm/120822pg17diac.html)?
> 
> Is is mandatory?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Its not necessary but would certainly be helpful e.g. in case of a transit.

Regards.


----------



## fadiexpart

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> what are the next steps after getting a grant?
> 
> Do we have to obtain label on passport, aka Visa Evidencing (http://www.pakistan.embassy.gov.au/islm/120822pg17diac.html)?
> 
> Is is mandatory?
> 
> Thanks.


yes it is mandatory plus you need to get stamped and it is around 7000/passport ...please double check this 
regards-fahad


----------



## kaurrajbir

I got the experience letter dated oct 2012 from my company for skill assessment from Acs. My issue is that I completed 5 years in march 2013 and in the same company . So in order to claim points for 5 years do I have to obtain work experience letter with roles and responsibilities again in march 2013. Or Showing other proofs of employment with the same company such as salary slips, it returns etc will also do ??? I don't want to ask for work reference again as I got the first one with difficulty. I hope somebody could clarify on this Thanks in advance


----------



## Destination Journey

fadiexpart said:


> yes it is mandatory plus you need to get stamped and it is around 7000/passport ...please double check this
> regards-fahad


I guess stamp and evidence are same things...


----------



## ITS27001

danpid said:


> hi guys, hope everyone is well.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has been assigned to gsm Brisbane team 34? I rarely see anyone with that team on publicly shared spreadsheets .
> 
> thanks


Hi,

I am an Iranian too.. I got allocated by a CO in Brisbane team 34,initials are BD.

What documents did they ask you to send ?


----------



## SAltish

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> what are the next steps after getting a grant?
> 
> Do we have to obtain label on passport, aka Visa Evidencing (http://www.pakistan.embassy.gov.au/islm/120822pg17diac.html)?
> 
> Is is mandatory?
> 
> Thanks.


No need.

Just what you need is the Grant letter with you. Your visa would be already connected to your computerized passport. If you want to check your visa status, just visit Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
go there and click on the visa holder , then provide the TRN number or any other detail.
It would tells you clearly about your status and the same way at the airport they would just swipe your passport and would come to know about your status.

Australia has introduced this step to avoid any kind of mis use of the visa label on your passport, so that no one would be able to temper with it.

Also after getting the Visa Grant, I asked the same question from my Consultant and got the reply that you can travel with out it.

If you still want to clear your doubt, just call the Australian High commision in Pakistan at Islamabad, Lahore or Karachi. They would guide you more properly.

thanks,

Regards,

SAltish.


----------



## Destination Journey

SAltish said:


> No need.
> 
> Just what you need is the Grant letter with you. Your visa would be already connected to your computerized passport. If you want to check your visa status, just visit Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
> go there and click on the visa holder , then provide the TRN number or any other detail.
> It would tells you clearly about your status and the same way at the airport they would just swipe your passport and would come to know about your status.
> 
> Australia has introduced this step to avoid any kind of mis use of the visa label on your passport, so that no one would be able to temper with it.
> 
> Also after getting the Visa Grant, I asked the same question from my Consultant and got the reply that you can travel with out it.
> 
> If you still want to clear your doubt, just call the Australian High commision in Pakistan at Islamabad, Lahore or Karachi. They would guide you more properly.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Regards,
> 
> SAltish.


Thanks for reply.

DIAC site also states that 

"Foreign governments are aware that Australia does not require a visa label.

You should check with the relevant government authorities regarding requirements to show a visa label in your passport when you transit through or exit a country. "

So as its Pakistan, I heard that at Pakistan airports, our immigration guys create problems so its a per-cautionary measure to get everything in proper state. 

You never know about our Paki guys, whether at airport or any other govt dept. They always create an issue for you no matter what. What do you say?


----------



## danpid

ITS27001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Iranian too.. I got allocated by a CO in Brisbane team 34,initials are BD.
> 
> What documents did they ask you to send ?


Hi ITS27001, my CO asked for Form 80, my CV and a clearer passport photo. I sent them to her on the 20th of Feb and havent heard anything so far. Might be they are busy or could be an early sign of a long security check being ahead. I certainly hope not! 

My CO's initial is L. have you been asked to submit anything else since you uploaded your documents online? 

goodluck


----------



## noixe

Don't think we should be bad-mouthing our own people on an international public forum. But I agree that they create problems for the people. But we also need to realize how many of our own people try all sorts of tricks to get out of the country. Fake passports, IDs, stuff like that. So the people at the airport also have to do their duty.

They'd be under the knife either way.


----------



## khanash

guys help required.......as i told u i recieved reciept of acknowledgement of payment on 5 th march but nothing on email so i decided to send an enquiry email ti vetasses .....but this is the mail i got.....the email address that i wrote on application was the same that i sent an enquiry mail with than why have i recieved this reply...is it generic or something to worry about.....do applications by post recieve any email or just reciept and result.....i just cant figure it out... please read the email from vetasses below:


Unfortunately we are unable to discuss this case with you as the email address used does not appear on the list of authorised contact details.



If you wish to have this email added to the contact list, VETASSESS requires a SRG06 Change of Application Details request form (PDF – 42Kb), to be filled out and signed by the applicant. This form can be sent via post, fax or as a scanned attachment to an email as we require the signature of the applicant/agent.



Once the form is received, your file will be updated and we will be able to discuss the case with you.



Alternatively, you can resend your email from the authorised email address on the application form to [email protected]



If you need further assistance, please contact us again at [email protected]



Regards,


----------



## ITS27001

Yes. He asked for marriage certificate, passport for me, some missing information on form 80, and medical


----------



## fmasaud84

khanash said:


> guys help required.......as i told u i recieved reciept of acknowledgement of payment on 5 th march but nothing on email so i decided to send an enquiry email ti vetasses .....but this is the mail i got.....the email address that i wrote on application was the same that i sent an enquiry mail with than why have i recieved this reply...is it generic or something to worry about.....do applications by post recieve any email or just reciept and result.....i just cant figure it out... please read the email from vetasses below:
> 
> Unfortunately we are unable to discuss this case with you as the email address used does not appear on the list of authorised contact details.
> 
> If you wish to have this email added to the contact list, VETASSESS requires a SRG06 Change of Application Details request form (PDF – 42Kb), to be filled out and signed by the applicant. This form can be sent via post, fax or as a scanned attachment to an email as we require the signature of the applicant/agent.
> 
> Once the form is received, your file will be updated and we will be able to discuss the case with you.
> 
> Alternatively, you can resend your email from the authorised email address on the application form to [email protected]
> 
> If you need further assistance, please contact us again at [email protected]
> 
> Regards,


Are you using an agent for your case ?


----------



## khanash

fmasaud84 said:


> Are you using an agent for your case ?


no i am doing it myself...


----------



## shafaqat309

Destination Journey said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> DIAC site also states that
> 
> "Foreign governments are aware that Australia does not require a visa label.
> 
> You should check with the relevant government authorities regarding requirements to show a visa label in your passport when you transit through or exit a country. "
> 
> So as its Pakistan, I heard that at Pakistan airports, our immigration guys create problems so its a per-cautionary measure to get everything in proper state.
> 
> You never know about our Paki guys, whether at airport or any other govt dept. They always create an issue for you no matter what. What do you say?


Get ur passports stamped, at my time it was free, now they need some money 

Don't forget to carry some rupees with you, they ask for money at lahore airport, don't know for what, i paid 500 when i traveled to Brisbane, wife paid all three times she traveled to Lahore and Brisbane.

If you have time try to get NICOP for yourself and for ur wife (if u are married), Bukhari has given some detail for the procedure.

My friend traveled on Blue passport and as usual they asked for money. he created lot of fuss at the airport, most of the area is not covered with security cameras, so if they find something fishy in ur luggage, Aus consulate not going to help you.

for driving license some states ask for NOC and international driving license. I did not get any NOC nor my state asked for that.

This is how it works, Good Luck and have a nice n safe journey


----------



## australiahopeful

*Superior Consulting & Adil Ismail*



Amisidd said:


> I am thinking of applying through Superior Consultant @ Adil ismail. Can you plz guide me is this agent reliable to apply through him


Hi, this is not a MARA Agent. Of course he is unlicensed and unauthorized to provide immigration advise for Australia. 4 of my friends have already dispatched complaints to DIAC for him as he screwed up their submission with his beautiful pink English skills. These type of agents who have never put a step outside Pakistan are selling Australia to qualified people. What a pity.


----------



## fadiexpart

danpid said:


> Hi ITS27001, my CO asked for Form 80, my CV and a clearer passport photo. I sent them to her on the 20th of Feb and havent heard anything so far. Might be they are busy or could be an early sign of a long security check being ahead. I certainly hope not!
> 
> My CO's initial is L. have you been asked to submit anything else since you uploaded your documents online?
> 
> goodluck



No News is Good News, wait yeah it is very bad....but cheers up


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Experts,

How to submit Form 80...?

Getting it printed, Filling it by Pen manually and then after getting it scanned, sending the same via email to CO...?

OR

One should type the things on Form 80 on Computer and then pasting your scanned signatures on form (Will this be acceptable) and then getting the Final Print...?

Please share your expert opinion in this regard,

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Experts,

How to submit Form 80...?

Getting it printed, Filling it by Pen manually and then after getting it scanned, sending the same via email to CO...?

OR

One should type the things on Form 80 on Computer and then pasting your scanned signatures on form (Will this be acceptable) and then getting the Final Print...?

Please share your expert opinion in this regard,

Regards,


----------



## shafaqat309

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> How to submit Form 80...?
> 
> Getting it printed, Filling it by Pen manually and then after getting it scanned, sending the same via email to CO...?
> 
> OR
> 
> One should type the things on Form 80 on Computer and then pasting your scanned signatures on form (Will this be acceptable) and then getting the Final Print...?
> 
> Please share your expert opinion in this regard,
> 
> Regards,


I filled all form online, printed the page for signature, signed, scanned and merged with existing form and sent to Case officer.


----------



## sunnyyy

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> How to submit Form 80...?
> 
> Getting it printed, Filling it by Pen manually and then after getting it scanned, sending the same via email to CO...?
> 
> OR
> 
> One should type the things on Form 80 on Computer and then pasting your scanned signatures on form (Will this be acceptable) and then getting the Final Print...?
> 
> Please share your expert opinion in this regard,
> 
> Regards,


Fill the form online, print the signature page, sign it, then scan and send all pages within one pdf document via email to CO.

regards.


----------



## farhan-dubai

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> How to submit Form 80...?
> 
> Getting it printed, Filling it by Pen manually and then after getting it scanned, sending the same via email to CO...?
> 
> OR
> 
> One should type the things on Form 80 on Computer and then pasting your scanned signatures on form (Will this be acceptable) and then getting the Final Print...?
> 
> Please share your expert opinion in this regard,
> 
> Regards,


Naveed, I filled the form 80 on computer and than took the printout and signed in originals and than scanned it and send it to CO..

Better to do like that so there will be no question that its not signed originally bla bla blaah...

Good Luck


----------



## fadiexpart

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> How to submit Form 80...?
> 
> Getting it printed, Filling it by Pen manually and then after getting it scanned, sending the same via email to CO...?
> 
> OR
> 
> One should type the things on Form 80 on Computer and then pasting your scanned signatures on form (Will this be acceptable) and then getting the Final Print...?
> 
> Please share your expert opinion in this regard,
> 
> Regards,


well i did with pen so you can do that if you want...


----------



## farhan-dubai

Friends,

I need your help...

I have applied for my new born daughter's passport in Pakistan Embassy in Abu Dhabi on 17th February (Urgent fees paid) but till now I didnt receive the passport as officials are saying that there is shortage of passport books and it may take months to get the passport as there is huge backlog. The official also mentioned the people who have "Parchi" or "Pawwa" from President house is getting the passport at the moment.

Now my situation is that my case is almost finished and the CO is waiting for the passport to be sent to CO but its seems it will take months to get it..

If any forum member have that "Pawwa" or influence to speed up the things please help....

I dont know what is happening to the people who have emergncies back home in Pakistan and their passports are expired?????

Embassy official told me that around 50,000 applications are pending just from UAE and I dont know how many from around the world and in Pakistan...
Please help...


----------



## Mavrick

Its not a new thing, they always have shortage of passport books.
Last year in June when i renewed my passoport they said the same thing that passport books are short. 

Although i paid the urgent fee, it took double the time to get my passport.

God knows when our system will be on right path 



farhan-dubai said:


> Friends,
> 
> I need your help...
> 
> I have applied for my new born daughter's passport in Pakistan Embassy in Abu Dhabi on 17th February (Urgent fees paid) but till now I didnt receive the passport as officials are saying that there is shortage of passport books and it may take months to get the passport as there is huge backlog. The official also mentioned the people who have "Parchi" or "Pawwa" from President house is getting the passport at the moment.
> 
> Now my situation is that my case is almost finished and the CO is waiting for the passport to be sent to CO but its seems it will take months to get it..
> 
> If any forum member have that "Pawwa" or influence to speed up the things please help....
> 
> I dont know what is happening to the people who have emergncies back home in Pakistan and their passports are expired?????
> 
> Embassy official told me that around 50,000 applications are pending just from UAE and I dont know how many from around the world and in Pakistan...
> Please help...


----------



## Mavrick

Dear All,

Can anybody tell what is the benefit of SNIC- NICOP ?




bukhari said:


> *Some Thing I guess will be beneficial for us Pakistani.*
> 
> New Smart (CNIC a.k.a SNIC) card:
> SNIC are being made for
> 
> 1. Locally living pakis,
> 2. Pakis working/living in Middle or East Gulf,
> 3. Pakis for UK or USA or Ausie land.
> 
> These are going to be 3 different cards.
> 
> SNIC Local: 1500/-
> SNIC-NICOP for Gulf: 3500/-
> SNIC-NICOP for AU/US/UK: 7300/-
> 
> these fees are for regular ones only..
> for updated info visit NICOP


----------



## Mavrick

No, Its not at all mandatory.
My friend went to Perth in mid of Feb from Lahore airport, there was no issue of stamp.
Now staff at Lahore airport knows about this eVisa, i guess

To be safeside one must keep the visa grant letter with passport.



Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> what are the next steps after getting a grant?
> 
> Do we have to obtain label on passport, aka Visa Evidencing (http://www.pakistan.embassy.gov.au/islm/120822pg17diac.html)?
> 
> Is is mandatory?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## shafaqat309

Mavrick said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can anybody tell what is the benefit of SNIC- NICOP ?


I got new baby born and for her registration in Pakistan consulate i need attested CNIC or NICOP, my CNIC is in urdu, m not sure if GP will attest it. I missed to get NICOP


----------



## Amisidd

members,

can anyone tell me that the maximum points for age can be claimed till what age?
For example: As soon as one turn 32, 5 points will be decreased or it will be decreased when one turns 33


----------



## SMShoaib

Amisidd said:


> members,
> 
> can anyone tell me that the maximum points for age can be claimed till what age?
> For example: As soon as one turn 32, 5 points will be decreased or it will be decreased when one turns 33


Age Maximum points are 30. People between 25Years-0Day and 32Years-364Days can claim these points. As soon as one turns 33, points reduces to 25.


----------



## fadiexpart

Amisidd said:


> members,
> 
> can anyone tell me that the maximum points for age can be claimed till what age?
> For example: As soon as one turn 32, 5 points will be decreased or it will be decreased when one turns 33


you will lose points when you will turn 34 caz one day before 34th birthday you are 33 on papers....cheers


----------



## Beee

Should we apply for NICOP or Smart NOCOP? and can anyone explain the difference? i heard Smart cards have chips so they wont be of use to us...
help please!


----------



## mimran

fadiexpart said:


> you will lose points when you will turn 34 caz one day before 34th birthday you are 33 on papers....cheers


Point grid is as follows

Points	Age
25 18 – 24
30 25 – 32
25 33 – 39
15 40 – 44
0 45 – 49


So once we turn 33, we loose 5 points. How come you are sayig that we loose 5 points on turning 34. Am I missing something here ?


----------



## fadiexpart

fadiexpart said:


> you will lose points when you will turn 34 caz one day before 34th birthday you are 33 on papers....cheers



corrected typing mistake....


you will lose points when you will turn 33 caz one day before 34th birthday you are 32 on papers....cheers

Regards-fahad


----------



## fmasaud84

fadiexpart said:


> corrected typing mistake....
> 
> you will lose points when you will turn 33 caz one day before 34th birthday you are 32 on papers....cheers
> 
> Regards-fahad


Still mistake


----------



## fadiexpart

fmasaud84 said:


> Still mistake


hmmmmm
you right you can have full point beofre 33rd birthday after 32nd any time...lolz

cheers


----------



## khanash

those who filed thr paper based application to vetasses .....the reciept that u get by post and the reciept no that is written on top...is it the file no.??? or file no. is different?/?


----------



## samper

AOA

We have applied 189 and our timelines are in my signature. Suppose i will leave my job then what will be the DIAC response regarding my immigration

Regards
Samper


----------



## shafaqat309

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> We have applied 189 and our timelines are in my signature. Suppose i will leave my job then what will be the DIAC response regarding my immigration
> 
> Regards
> Samper


If you change ur job, u have to inform ur case officer with new job detail.


----------



## samper

shafaqat309 said:


> If you change ur job, u have to inform ur case officer with new job detail.


thanks for reply yes i know that we have to inform suppose the candidate will not get job then ?

Regards
Samper


----------



## shafaqat309

samper said:


> thanks for reply yes i know that we have to inform suppose the candidate will not get job then ?
> 
> Regards
> Samper


simple let them know that u have finished ur work at xyz company and now looking for new work. once u get new role, send ur documents to case officer.


----------



## samper

shafaqat309 said:


> simple let them know that u have finished ur work at xyz company and now looking for new work. once u get new role, send ur documents to case officer.


Until candidate will get new job grant decision will on hold or visa will grant on time because DIAC is assessing previous experience.

Regards
Samper


----------



## shafaqat309

samper said:


> Until candidate will get new job grant decision will on hold or visa will grant on time because DIAC is assessing previous experience.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


visa will grant on time.


----------



## samper

shafaqat309 said:


> visa will grant on time.



can we say that they don't have concern with your current status means you have the job or not and will make decision on your experience please correct if i am wrong.

Regards
Samper


----------



## shafaqat309

samper said:


> can we say that they don't have concern with your current status means you have the job or not and will make decision on your experience please correct if i am wrong.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


yes they make decision on the information u have provided in ur application and they count experience from the date u started ur career to the date u lodged ur application, nothing to do with ur current job, additionally u need to tell them what u did in the period if there is a gap between 2 jobs.


----------



## samper

shafaqat309 said:


> yes they make decision on the information u have provided in ur application and they count experience from the date u started ur career to the date u lodged ur application, nothing to do with ur current job, additionally u need to tell them what u did in the period if there is a gap between 2 jobs.


suppose candidate will meet his/her expenses from his/her saving or on the other way he/she will depends on his/her father etc you know Pakistan culture this is happens in our families most of time may Allah give best earning all of us, thanks God we have good earning sources I just want to drill and understand this condition

Regards
Samper


----------



## shafaqat309

samper said:


> suppose candidate will meet his/her expenses from his/her saving or on the other way he/she will depends on his/her father etc you know Pakistan culture this is happens in our families most of time may Allah give best earning all of us, thanks God we have good earning sources I just want to drill and understand this condition
> 
> Regards
> Samper


if it is before ur application then u need to provide a proof, may be a letter, i never came across such situation, so can't give exact answer.


----------



## samper

shafaqat309 said:


> if it is before ur application then u need to provide a proof, may be a letter, i never came across such situation, so can't give exact answer.


ok thanks for your time

Regards
Samper


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Case Progress*

I had been waiting for three months for any progress or notification for my GSM 190 case. I sent two emails to check status of my account in the mean time but never did get a response from my CO. Today status of all the documents which I had submitted three months ago changed from required/requested to Received. Does it mean that CO finally decided to open up my file and acknowledge the documents which I sent three months ago and do something about it or is just a system notification. If that is the case , What next, Job Verification or else?? Kindly share your experience.


----------



## bukhari

Mavrick said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can anybody tell what is the benefit of SNIC- NICOP ?


Our current CNIC/SNIC are in urdu language.. which is not understandable in countries where urdu isnt the main language.. (Though ausie visa thing doesnt make it mandatory to translate the card into english but it will be better to have another identification besides your passport which is in english) 
Including that its mandatory by Pakistani government that if you are living abroad you must have NICOP (English) card.. if not than if you ever have to visit you consulate or embassy for any work, they might give you hard time.. so be on safe side its better to have a NICOP card be it CNIC-NICOP or newer SNIC-NICOP.


----------



## bukhari

yas.ho said:


> Should we apply for NICOP or Smart NOCOP? and can anyone explain the difference? i heard Smart cards have chips so they wont be of use to us...
> help please!


Dost i dont exactly know if they will issue us NICOP cards before having VISA or any other long visa (maybe they do NADRA helpline can confirm that). currently it doesnt matter whether its CNIC-NICOP or SNIC-NICOP but i guess it will be safer to stick to newer one.. one doesnt know when government stop supporting old cards..

SNIC-NICOP has a builten chip which contains our biometric data in it.. As Goverment is currently forcing (within country) telecom companies to only issue new sims to people who's biometric data of card meets with the data telecom company takes to ensure that sims are issued to the right person. its benefits can be long term. I am working for a bank and I have been hearing that maybe in future they transfer bank accounts on SNIC cards as well (to be used as debit cards) but still its a far fetched idea.. let's see where it goes..


----------



## bukhari

yas.ho said:


> Should we apply for NICOP or Smart NOCOP? and can anyone explain the difference? i heard Smart cards have chips so they wont be of use to us...
> help please!


mind sharing your time line with us..?


----------



## alikoool

hey bukhari , 

did u received any call for medical or pcc from diac ?

did i send any inquiry to that Inspector General of Intelligence and Security ? what was there response ?


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> Our current CNIC/SNIC are in urdu language.. which is not understandable in countries where urdu isnt the main language.. (Though ausie visa thing doesnt make it mandatory to translate the card into english but it will be better to have another identification besides your passport which is in english)
> Including that its mandatory by Pakistani government that if you are living abroad you must have NICOP (English) card.. if not than if you ever have to visit you consulate or embassy for any work, they might give you hard time.. so be on safe side its better to have a NICOP card be it CNIC-NICOP or newer SNIC-NICOP.


Actually NICOP is mandatory for people living aborad (gulf), who are here on job visa. Other than that any child born here requires NICOP. My wife's nic was in Urdu and it has validity and they told me no need to renew it as urdu NIC is also enough. 

But, yes I think the quicker we should get SNIC, the better, otherwise there will be backlogs and delays here as well. Are you aware have they started issuing SNICOP in Middle East as well or still planning to do so?

My children's NICOP have fair enough validity of 10 years, so do you think I should go for SNICOP or wait?


----------



## msvayani

mimran said:


> Actually NICOP is mandatory for people living aborad (gulf), who are here on job visa. Other than that any child born here requires NICOP. My wife's nic was in Urdu and it has validity and they told me no need to renew it as urdu NIC is also enough.
> 
> But, yes I think the quicker we should get SNIC, the better, otherwise there will be backlogs and delays here as well. Are you aware have they started issuing SNICOP in Middle East as well or still planning to do so?
> 
> My children's NICOP have fair enough validity of 10 years, so do you think I should go for SNICOP or wait?


Definitely no need to go for SNICOP if your NICOP still has 10 years validity.


----------



## Rasi

*Need your help please*

I don't know format of any document required for Australian immigration, now i want to get experience letter from my ex employer and perhaps it would be difficult for me to ask again and again.
I need help from any of you in terms of a sample of experience letter. exactly according to requirement for ACS for Software Engineer / Application programmer etc 
so if any successful applicant's post or mail me his experience letter without his name and company etc, I will be highly thankful.

Regards


----------



## fadiexpart

lahori_Dude said:


> I had been waiting for three months for any progress or notification for my GSM 190 case. I sent two emails to check status of my account in the mean time but never did get a response from my CO. Today status of all the documents which I had submitted three months ago changed from required/requested to Received. Does it mean that CO finally decided to open up my file and acknowledge the documents which I sent three months ago and do something about it or is just a system notification. If that is the case , What next, Job Verification or else?? Kindly share your experience.



i think your Co just updated the system after checking the document...i am sure you know the steps.....


CO check application and request more information if required....

verification of document is done before and after Meds 

medical and PCC

finally Security check by AISO

then grant....

please correct me if i am wrong...

fahad


----------



## fabregas

fadiexpart said:


> i think your Co just updated the system after checking the document...i am sure you know the steps.....
> 
> 
> CO check application and request more information if required....
> 
> verification of document is done before and after Meds
> 
> medical and PCC
> 
> finally Security check by AISO
> 
> then grant....
> 
> please correct me if i am wrong...
> 
> fahad


Usually for 175/176 applicants, the security checks comes before medical call.


----------



## bukhari

alikoool said:


> hey bukhari ,
> 
> did u received any call for medical or pcc from diac ?
> 
> did i send any inquiry to that Inspector General of Intelligence and Security ? what was there response ?


Not yet yaar.. 
I did send request to IGIS in Jan 2013, however reply was pretty much the same as others.. They told me to wait till July 2013 and if there is no development in process I may contact them again for confirmation.

I know it may sound negative (thinking) but i really hope that i get reply before that, since (for sure) in July 2013 policies will change and who knows what they decide for backlog (175/176).. apparently Julia Gillard's policies has more to do with education system than immigration, though i am happy to see her as PM of Ausie-Land and I am expecting more secular policies being positioned in country.. (makes me wanting to move there even more)


----------



## bukhari

Rasi said:


> I don't know format of any document required for Australian immigration, now i want to get experience letter from my ex employer and perhaps it would be difficult for me to ask again and again.
> I need help from any of you in terms of a sample of experience letter. exactly according to requirement for ACS for Software Engineer / Application programmer etc
> so if any successful applicant's post or mail me his experience letter without his name and company etc, I will be highly thankful.
> 
> Regards


PM me your email ID i will send you sample letter.. although i am still under process but my experience documents are marked as met on portal (that means those were suffice to prove including experience letter)


----------



## bukhari

mimran said:


> Actually NICOP is mandatory for people living aborad (gulf), who are here on job visa. Other than that any child born here requires NICOP. My wife's nic was in Urdu and it has validity and they told me no need to renew it as urdu NIC is also enough.
> 
> But, yes I think the quicker we should get SNIC, the better, otherwise there will be backlogs and delays here as well. Are you aware have they started issuing SNICOP in Middle East as well or still planning to do so?
> 
> My children's NICOP have fair enough validity of 10 years, so do you think I should go for SNICOP or wait?


if you want to I can call and confirm your queries from helpline..


----------



## mimran

msvayani said:


> Definitely no need to go for SNICOP if your NICOP still has 10 years validity.


Yes I agree with you, but it happened 2 years back in UAE, that no body was allowed to travel and had UAE visa (unelss emergency and infants) and as a result there was a huge rush in making MRP. Now I was just thinking, they would do the same for NICOP and make SNICOP mandatory, so just exploring options to aviod huge rush and backlogs.


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> if you want to I can call and confirm your queries from helpline..


Yes sure thanks for your help.


----------



## fadiexpart

fabregas said:


> Usually for 175/176 applicants, the security checks comes before medical call.


my CO sent me Medical and PCC request and form 80 in same mail so that mystry will be resolved in my process outcome.


she alsotold me that my medical is finalizing and she will request Security check after that and that will take upto 6 months...


hope my senario will help to understand ....

regards


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> Not yet yaar..
> I did send request to IGIS in Jan 2013, however reply was pretty much the same as others.. They told me to wait till July 2013 and if there is no development in process I may contact them again for confirmation.
> 
> I know it may sound negative (thinking) but i really hope that i get reply before that, since (for sure) in July 2013 policies will change and who knows what they decide for backlog (175/176).. apparently Julia Gillard's policies has more to do with education system than immigration, though i am happy to see her as PM of Ausie-Land and I am expecting more secular policies being positioned in country.. (makes me wanting to move there even more)


But even if policies change, we will be safe. Right? We applied long and waiting for so long. I dont think our priority group will be pushed down. Will it ?


----------



## bukhari

mimran said:


> But even if policies change, we will be safe. Right? We applied long and waiting for so long. I dont think our priority group will be pushed down. Will it ?


I cannot say anything about it yaar.. my information regarding that will be as good as yours.. I just talked to my Agent though he said still 176 visas are taking 18 months to 24 months so i should relax..


----------



## alikoool

did any one from 176 group who filed in December 2011/ January 2012 have received medical call yet ?


----------



## bukhari

mimran said:


> Yes sure thanks for your help.


I just called NADRA Helpline..

The operator told me that abroad offices are still under way to be connected to issue SNIC (some have and some haven't) and the office of NRC in specific city or country can tell whether they can issue the card or not..

I took contact numbers from him of NRC offices

For DUBAI:
(00 97 14 ) 3973 600 
(00 97 14 ) 3970 412 

For Abu Dhabi:
(00-9712) 4447 800 
(00-9712) 4447 442 

you can confirm from them whether they have started issuing cards or not. In Pakistan they have started issuing cards. He also said its better to move to new card then wait. (can have some substance for what he said or they just want to earn more :confused2: ). But personally i would say sooner the better..


----------



## bukhari

*Clarification of last message*
18-24 months after the acknowledgement of application..


----------



## Beee

bukhari said:


> Dost i dont exactly know if they will issue us NICOP cards before having VISA or any other long visa (maybe they do NADRA helpline can confirm that). currently it doesnt matter whether its CNIC-NICOP or SNIC-NICOP but i guess it will be safer to stick to newer one.. one doesnt know when government stop supporting old cards..
> 
> SNIC-NICOP has a builten chip which contains our biometric data in it.. As Goverment is currently forcing (within country) telecom companies to only issue new sims to people who's biometric data of card meets with the data telecom company takes to ensure that sims are issued to the right person. its benefits can be long term. I am working for a bank and I have been hearing that maybe in future they transfer bank accounts on SNIC cards as well (to be used as debit cards) but still its a far fetched idea.. let's see where it goes..


Yeah I guess u r right in saying we should stick to the new thing as it will stay .. 
My husband is a civil engineer n we are going for 489 (relative sponsored). Submitted EOI 5th Feb, received invitation 17th Feb. Have arranged almost all docs, going to apply tonight inshaAllah..  our daughter's passport wasn't ready so we were waiting for that. 
Another query if you could help me, when applying for visa, they ask for any national identity document like ID card, birth cert etc, so should we just give birth certs? ID cards are in Urdu (as u know is the case in Pakistan) so should we avoid giving ID cards or get translation of ID cards or get SNIC cards? Would the SNIC cards be of any use?


----------



## bukhari

yas.ho said:


> Yeah I guess u r right in saying we should stick to the new thing as it will stay ..
> My husband is a civil engineer n we are going for 489 (relative sponsored). Submitted EOI 5th Feb, received invitation 17th Feb. Have arranged almost all docs, going to apply tonight inshaAllah..  our daughter's passport wasn't ready so we were waiting for that.
> Another query if you could help me, when applying for visa, they ask for any national identity document like ID card, birth cert etc, so should we just give birth certs? ID cards are in Urdu (as u know is the case in Pakistan) so should we avoid giving ID cards or get translation of ID cards or get SNIC cards? Would the SNIC cards be of any use?


They ask for Birth certificate explicitly so it must be provided.. my agent made me submit my urdu scanned copy of CNIC and scanned copy of notorized (on green paper) text of what's written on CNIC. THat worked for me. I dont think right away you need SNIC..


----------



## samper

samy25 said:


> Hi all
> 
> i am stuck in unusual series of problems. i will be a hub of info if i get grant some day (InshALLAH).
> 
> i wanted to know if any one from pakistan who got points for his/her with Al-Khair university (recognised HEC stampped) degree??
> 
> please tell me if any one who got clreance or if u know any one who got clearance with this degree.
> 
> 2- ANY one who got positive points advice from vet assess for University of punjab (BA-two years)...????
> i would really appriciate ur help and info in this regard..


dear

ACS only recognized Preston University AJK and we have received AQF ACS against USA (university of South Asia) Degree and don't know rest

If you have AQF degree then you will get 15 point else you will get 10 difference is up to 5 points

Regards
Samper


----------



## Beee

bukhari said:


> They ask for Birth certificate explicitly so it must be provided.. my agent made me submit my urdu scanned copy of CNIC and scanned copy of notorized (on green paper) text of what's written on CNIC. THat worked for me. I dont think right away you need SNIC..



Thanks! That means we can avoid SNIC for now as that's going to be a long process too.. Was the other scanned copy that u gave (notarized one) in English? Should we get a translation too?


----------



## Rasi

*for sample format*



bukhari said:


> PM me your email ID i will send you sample letter.. although i am still under process but my experience documents are marked as met on portal (that means those were suffice to prove including experience letter)


mah_a123 at yahoo...


----------



## Rasi

dear Mr. Bukhari please send me on this mail address


----------



## lahori_Dude

fadiexpart said:


> i think your Co just updated the system after checking the document...i am sure you know the steps.....
> 
> 
> CO check application and request more information if required....
> 
> verification of document is done before and after Meds
> 
> medical and PCC
> 
> finally Security check by AISO
> 
> then grant....
> 
> please correct me if i am wrong...
> 
> fahad


Thanks Fahad, So shall I assume that my case is at verification stage now(as per steps mentioned by you) as the documents status is now changed to received. What kind of communication shall I expect from my CO now?


----------



## msvayani

It is disturbing to see almost no progress in getting MED/PCC calls for 2012 applicants. 

I sincerely hope that upcoming post-july possible changes wont affect us in any way.


----------



## Cognos Man

bukhari said:


> I cannot say anything about it yaar.. my information regarding that will be as good as yours.. I just talked to my Agent though he said still 176 visas are taking 18 months to 24 months so i should relax..


Its really good to hear from you (Bukhari, Imran and all) as I am not finding myself alone in the boat. Being positive, it might be good to get more prepared and save money in the meantime. Funny thing is whenever I casually check seek.com.au, I get the unique mix of excitement and frustration. But inshaAllah! As they say hoping for All is well that ends well. Just speaking my heart out!


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

Aoa. I want your kind information brothers. Does CO accept manual passport issued by the embassy of Pakistan ?


----------



## Mavrick

Dear Bukhari,

Can you please describe what is difference between CNIC-NICOP and newer SNIC-NICOP ?

I have visited NADRA site but this information is not given.

I shall be thankful if you can share your opoinion. Thanks



bukhari said:


> Our current CNIC/SNIC are in urdu language.. which is not understandable in countries where urdu isnt the main language.. (Though ausie visa thing doesnt make it mandatory to translate the card into english but it will be better to have another identification besides your passport which is in english)
> Including that its mandatory by Pakistani government that if you are living abroad you must have NICOP (English) card.. if not than if you ever have to visit you consulate or embassy for any work, they might give you hard time.. so be on safe side its better to have a NICOP card be it CNIC-NICOP or newer SNIC-NICOP.


----------



## fadiexpart

lahori_Dude said:


> Thanks Fahad, So shall I assume that my case is at verification stage now(as per steps mentioned by you) as the documents status is now changed to received. What kind of communication shall I expect from my CO now?


no idea bro totally depend you CO to CO.....


----------



## millinium_bug

Cognos Man said:


> Its really good to hear from you (Bukhari, Imran and all) as I am not finding myself alone in the boat. Being positive, it might be good to get more prepared and save money in the meantime. Funny thing is whenever I casually check seek.com.au, I get the unique mix of excitement and frustration. But inshaAllah! As they say hoping for All is well that ends well. Just speaking my heart out!


No worries Bro .... we all are in the same boat .... we won't let u alone in the boat 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## fabregas

yas.ho said:


> Thanks! That means we can avoid SNIC for now as that's going to be a long process too.. Was the other scanned copy that u gave (notarized one) in English? Should we get a translation too?


Just get a translation of CNIC from notary public. Put both of them (CNIC and Translation) in a PDF..


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> I just called NADRA Helpline..
> 
> The operator told me that abroad offices are still under way to be connected to issue SNIC (some have and some haven't) and the office of NRC in specific city or country can tell whether they can issue the card or not..
> 
> I took contact numbers from him of NRC offices
> 
> For DUBAI:
> (00 97 14 ) 3973 600
> (00 97 14 ) 3970 412
> 
> For Abu Dhabi:
> (00-9712) 4447 800
> (00-9712) 4447 442
> 
> you can confirm from them whether they have started issuing cards or not. In Pakistan they have started issuing cards. He also said its better to move to new card then wait. (can have some substance for what he said or they just want to earn more :confused2: ). But personally i would say sooner the better..


Great. thanks. Yes you are right, I also believe the sooner the better, I will check with them and let you know whether they started giving SNIC in gulf countries.


----------



## mimran

Cognos Man said:


> Its really good to hear from you (Bukhari, Imran and all) as I am not finding myself alone in the boat. Being positive, it might be good to get more prepared and save money in the meantime. Funny thing is whenever I casually check seek.com.au, I get the unique mix of excitement and frustration. But inshaAllah! As they say hoping for All is well that ends well. Just speaking my heart out!


Yes we are all here to support each other. June2013 - Dec2013 is very important and I feel all of us will get grants during this period, Insh Allah


----------



## bukhari

yas.ho said:


> Thanks! That means we can avoid SNIC for now as that's going to be a long process too.. Was the other scanned copy that u gave (notarized one) in English? Should we get a translation too?


Notorized translation on green paper is the translation. besides that you dont need to submit any translation of your CNIC


----------



## bukhari

Rasi said:


> mah_a123 at yahoo...


Emailed bro!


----------



## bukhari

Mavrick said:


> Dear Bukhari,
> 
> Can you please describe what is difference between CNIC-NICOP and newer SNIC-NICOP ?
> 
> I have visited NADRA site but this information is not given.
> 
> I shall be thankful if you can share your opoinion. Thanks


There isn't much of difference between two except that SNIC-NICOP card will carry your biometric data (thumb impressions and all). And In future (at least in Pakistan) many services will require that for identification. I dont see how it will be beneficial for people living abroad except that Government one day stops the support of CNIC-NICOP and make it mandatory to hold an SNIC. (just like what happened with old CNICs and Computerized CNICs if you remember)


----------



## bukhari

Cognos Man said:


> Its really good to hear from you (Bukhari, Imran and all) as I am not finding myself alone in the boat. Being positive, it might be good to get more prepared and save money in the meantime. Funny thing is whenever I casually check seek.com.au, I get the unique mix of excitement and frustration. But inshaAllah! As they say hoping for All is well that ends well. Just speaking my heart out!


we are with you bro!:boxing:


----------



## alikoool

dear seniors 

1 . can any one tell me the differences between internal and external checks ?
2 . which checks are performed first ? internal or external ? or both check are done simultaneously ?


----------



## alikoool

dear seniors

1 . can any one tell me the differences between internal and external checks ?
2 . which checks are performed first ? internal or external ? or both check are done simultaneously ?


----------



## fadiexpart

alikoool said:


> dear seniors
> 
> 1 . can any one tell me the differences between internal and external checks ?
> 2 . which checks are performed first ? internal or external ? or both check are done simultaneously ?




in my opinion internal check is done by DIAC (like job verifivation and other document verfication) and external ( security and identity documents check) is a responsibility of AISO..... plus i believe they do internal check first and then they request for external check but that is my guess with the help of observations.


please comment if someone has different knowledge for meand others...
Regards


----------



## alikoool

fadiexpart said:


> in my opinion internal check is done by DIAC (like job verifivation and other document verfication) and external ( security and identity documents check) is a responsibility of AISO..... plus i believe they do internal check first and then they request for external check but that is my guess with the help of observations.
> 
> 
> please comment if someone has different knowledge for meand others...
> Regards


any one else , shohaib , Bukahri , or nirman . any one who have info on this


----------



## SMShoaib

alikoool said:


> dear seniors
> 
> 1 . can any one tell me the differences between internal and external checks ?
> 2 . which checks are performed first ? internal or external ? or both check are done simultaneously ?


1. Internal Checks: Job Verification, Documents Verification etc, done by DIAC
External Checks: Security Checks done by the agencies other than DIAC

2. Based on different responses from other forum members, it can be of any combination but one thing is sure that External Check are now taking around 15 months after submission of form 80 and appointment of CO


----------



## SMShoaib

alikoool said:


> any one else , shohaib , Bukahri , or nirman . any one who have info on this


I agree with fadiexpart


----------



## alikoool

SMShoaib said:


> 1. Internal Checks: Job Verification, Documents Verification etc, done by DIAC
> External Checks: Security Checks done by the agencies other than DIAC
> 
> 2. Based on different responses from other forum members, it can be of any combination but one thing is sure that External Check are now taking around 15 months after submission of form 80 and appointment of CO


i submitted by application in may 2012 , from 80 resubmitted in august 2012 , now upon inquiry CO is saying that my application is going under internal checks ... what does this means . are my external checks over ?????


----------



## alikoool

i submitted by application in may 2012 , from 80 resubmitted in august 2012 , now upon inquiry CO is saying that my application is going under internal checks ... what does this means . are my external checks over ?????


----------



## mimran

alikoool said:


> i submitted by application in may 2012 , from 80 resubmitted in august 2012 , now upon inquiry CO is saying that my application is going under internal checks ... what does this means . are my external checks over ?????


As far as I know, internal checks deal with job verification etc and external checks deals with agencies, like agencies in Pakistan are being contacted to provide response. 

As far as CO is concerned, they normally give a standard reply, probably even your external check is under way, its a possibility that CO is providing a standard reply. 
In any case overall security check now is taking 14-16 months.

We would know more about our exact time of med/pcc calls when we see the applicants from 2012 getting med/pcc calls. As for now, none have recieved such call. So we can just wait and hope for the best.


----------



## mimran

alikoool said:


> i submitted by application in may 2012 , from 80 resubmitted in august 2012 , now upon inquiry CO is saying that my application is going under internal checks ... what does this means . are my external checks over ?????


As far as I know, internal checks deal with job verification etc and external checks deals with agencies, like agencies in Pakistan are being contacted to provide response.

As far as CO is concerned, they normally give a standard reply, probably even your external check is under way, its a possibility that CO is providing a standard reply. 
In any case overall security check now is taking 14-16 months.

We would know more about our exact time of med/pcc calls when we see the applicants from 2012 getting med/pcc calls. As for now, none have recieved such call. So we can just wait and hope for the best.


----------



## Cognos Man

Thanks guys for showing support.

I have an import question. I was in UAE from 2004 to 2008 before moving to Kuwait. If I take my PCC for UAE now, will it expire as well in the eyes of DIAC in 1 year? I am not living there anymore and my PCC will ensure my credibility for that period 2004-08.

I have lived in 3 places in last 10 years so thinking of getting these requirement done in advance. But I don’t want DIAC to ask me to land in OZ within one year of this PCC issue (if visa granted IA).

Any ideas?

Regards,
Noman
ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

fadiexpart said:


> in my opinion internal check is done by DIAC (like job verifivation and other document verfication) and external ( security and identity documents check) is a responsibility of AISO..... plus i believe they do internal check first and then they request for external check but that is my guess with the help of observations.
> 
> 
> please comment if someone has different knowledge for meand others...
> Regards


Aoa. I want your kind help brother. Does CO accept manual passport issued by the embassy of Pakistan ?


----------



## Bravo

sunnyyy said:


> Fill the form online, print the signature page, sign it, then scan and send all pages within one pdf document via email to CO.
> 
> regards.


Agree, but the file size exceeds 10Mb limit, so it needs to be saved in two or three sets.


----------



## Cognos Man

Dear Friends,

I have an import question. I was in UAE from 2004 to 2008 before moving to Kuwait. If I take my PCC for UAE now, will it expire as well in the eyes of DIAC in 1 year? I am not living there anymore and my PCC will ensure my credibility for that period 2004-08.

I have lived in 3 places in last 10 years so thinking of getting these requirement done in advance. But I don’t want DIAC to ask me to land in OZ within one year of this PCC issue (if visa granted IA).

Any ideas?

Regards,
Noman
ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

sunnyyy said:


> Fill the form online, print the signature page, sign it, then scan and send all pages within one pdf document via email to CO.
> 
> regards.


AOA brother Does CO accept manual passport copy issued by the Pakistan embassy ?


----------



## fadiexpart

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Aoa. I want your kind help brother. Does CO accept manual passport issued by the embassy of Pakistan ?


i m not sure as you can DIAC to clerify...but how come you have manual. but i was stamped australan visa on manual passport in 2006.


----------



## bhura

alhumrashid_chem said:


> AOA brother Does CO accept manual passport copy issued by the Pakistan embassy ?



Hi,
As for as I know he should accept mannual passport but its better you get MRP now, will make life easier in future. UAE does not issue visa on mannual passport for Pakistanis.


Regards,

Bhura


----------



## bhura

Dear Fellows,
Any update on Pakistani 189 applicants?

Regards,


----------



## bhura

Bravo said:


> Agree, but the file size exceeds 10Mb limit, so it needs to be saved in two or three sets.



My form 80 after filling and sign is only 1MB please use PDF TOOLS to print.
fill in the pdf document and then print it as PDF.

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## maham

Hello every1,

any1 with meds referred to MOC here? is there anyway we can track the prog of our meds or the immig application, other than asking the CO directly? i have'nt heard from my CO for more than a month now. hope its not unusual. 

good luck and thanks for sharing the updates on the forum. 

regards


----------



## fadiexpart

maham said:


> Hello every1,
> 
> any1 with meds referred to MOC here? is there anyway we can track the prog of our meds or the immig application, other than asking the CO directly? i have'nt heard from my CO for more than a month now. hope its not unusual.
> 
> good luck and thanks for sharing the updates on the forum.
> 
> regards


no idea how to get latest infoMOC but i can see some ppl are waiting for Reffered Med to be clear from dec start... so donot worry ....everything will be fine its just a mater of delay ... your team CO ???

form 80???

what your CO said for secuirty check

please share......

regards


----------



## sunnyyy

maham said:


> Hello every1,
> 
> any1 with meds referred to MOC here? is there anyway we can track the prog of our meds or the immig application, other than asking the CO directly? i have'nt heard from my CO for more than a month now. hope its not unusual.
> 
> good luck and thanks for sharing the updates on the forum.
> 
> regards


Hi,
Not having heard from CO for a month or so is usual, so no need to worry.
Regarding status updates,.. well i have tried most but have observed tht contacting the CO is still relatively better. Even in case of Medicals, I was replied by relevant dept. tht ONLY CO can provide exact details.. And though the response is late from CO (as expected), however it is mostly concise.
(Just my experience)

btw, how did u get notified that ur Meds were Referred?

regards.


----------



## Mavrick

bukhari said:


> There isn't much of difference between two except that SNIC-NICOP card will carry your biometric data (thumb impressions and all). And In future (at least in Pakistan) many services will require that for identification. I dont see how it will be beneficial for people living abroad except that Government one day stops the support of CNIC-NICOP and make it mandatory to hold an SNIC. (just like what happened with old CNICs and Computerized CNICs if you remember)


Many thanks for clarrification of difference.

I think i should consider for SNIC before moving to Perth :confused2:


----------



## aussie456

I received an email from the CO with the following text. How long will it take for Pakistani applicants to be cleared from these checks. Additionally what is meant by routine processing by an external agency

'UNCLASSIFIED

Your application is currently undergoing routine processing by an external agency. 

I am unable to provide you with a specific time for the finalisation of these checks; 

However they can take 12 months to complete.

No further information is required at this time. You will be notified if any further 

information is required in the future.'


----------



## SMShoaib

aussie456 said:


> I received an email from the CO with the following text. How long will it take for Pakistani applicants to be cleared from these checks. Additionally what is meant by routine processing by an external agency
> 
> 'UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> Your application is currently undergoing routine processing by an external agency.
> 
> I am unable to provide you with a specific time for the finalisation of these checks;
> 
> However they can take 12 months to complete.
> 
> No further information is required at this time. You will be notified if any further
> 
> information is required in the future.'


What is ur timeline bro, please share it in your signature.
Thanks


----------



## jassmine

Hi everyone,

I m new to this forum..have few queries

- I forgot to change the document type while uploading one of my documents...but i cant see any option to change it...is this matters?
- I have uploaded the recommended documents except PCC and medical is it okay and what other documents/forms are required?
- Should i wait for the medical and PCC till CO allocation or should go for it before that??


Application lodged (189): 5/03/13 | CO: ?


----------



## Ambe

Hello all,

Can anyone clarify me that the time for visa grant for 189 is 12 months (as everyone says). Is that from the time of lodging application or from invitation?

My timeline : I got invitation in Dec 2012 - Application lodged on 3rd Jan 2013 - CO assigned 27 Feb 2013. CO has asked for Med and PCC which I will submit within 2 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## sunnyyy

Ambe said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can anyone clarify me that the time for visa grant for 189 is 12 months (as everyone says). Is that from the time of lodging application or from invitation?
> 
> My timeline : I got invitation in Dec 2012 - Application lodged on 3rd Jan 2013 - CO assigned 27 Feb 2013. CO has asked for Med and PCC which I will submit within 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
The 12 months duration is the standard processing time as per DIAC website for 189 cases, from date of lodgement.

Client Service Charter

If you were asked for Meds/PCC along with other docs at the time CO was assigned, then u are one of the very few lucky people and inshaAllah will get grant sooner than others. (as per our observations)

Regards.


----------



## IashSmash

*Timeline*

Can some one tell me how to add my time line below my email???


----------



## sunnyyy

IashSmash said:


> Can some one tell me how to add my time line below my email???



"Edit Signature" under "QUICK LINKS", in the 2nd from top Toolbar within this webpage.


----------



## IashSmash

Thank you I'll do that


----------



## bukhari

Mavrick said:


> Many thanks for clarrification of difference.
> 
> I think i should consider for SNIC before moving to Perth :confused2:


Yeah that's actually what i am thinking too.. I will get the SNIC-NICOP once i already have visa in my hand..


----------



## Rezasol

jassmine said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I m new to this forum..have few queries
> 
> - I forgot to change the document type while uploading one of my documents...but i cant see any option to change it...is this matters?
> - I have uploaded the recommended documents except PCC and medical is it okay and what other documents/forms are required?
> - Should i wait for the medical and PCC till CO allocation or should go for it before that??
> 
> 
> Application lodged (189): 5/03/13 | CO: ?


- Upload the same document with correct document type. Really doesn't matter as long as you have uploaded all documents under correct document type or otherwise. Their receipt is important. If you can't upload the same document under correct document type, inform your CO once its allocated. 

- Wait for your CO allocation. He/She will respond.
- Wait for it.. atleast for 1 year after CO allocation.


----------



## IashSmash

IashSmash said:


> Thank you I'll do that


Hi I got my signature:clap2:


----------



## danpid

is it a good sign when they ask for your PCC? 

Or do they wait for external checks to be finalized and then request pcc? 

Regards


----------



## SMShoaib

Ambe said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can anyone clarify me that the time for visa grant for 189 is 12 months (as everyone says). Is that from the time of lodging application or from invitation?
> 
> My timeline : I got invitation in Dec 2012 - Application lodged on 3rd Jan 2013 - CO assigned 27 Feb 2013. CO has asked for Med and PCC which I will submit within 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks


No one knows the exact time frame of 189 visa applicants of High Risk countries as none of the 189 applicant got his grant yet.

One thing I'd like to share with you. After CO allocation, almost all of the cases of 189 applicants send to security clearance. At the moment, security clearance process is taking around 15 months. In the past, this process was taking around 9 months. 
So pray that this process time is reduce in the future. Please see following time sheet for reference and please also add your timeline in it by sending your data to the email address mentioned in the time sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

The timeline mentioned at DIAC website is just for reference and it has nothing to do with the actual. When I applied, the DIAC time was 18 months but applicants are receiving their grants in around two years due to extended Security Clearance process.
Asking PCC and Medical may be a good sign but keep this fact also in mind the sometimes CO by mistake ask of this as their routine work but then realize that as we belong to HR countries, he sent our cases for Security Clearance. As this process takes months, by that time, PCC and Medical expires and applicants have to reappear in the medical and submit fresh PCC


----------



## IashSmash

*Reply for PCC*



danpid said:


> is it a good sign when they ask for your PCC?
> 
> Or do they wait for external checks to be finalized and then request pcc?
> 
> Regards


Dear Danpid,
You have to provide them all the docs. which means PCC too. They will work on all the docs. you give them and checks will be made regarding the proofs they receive. You got my point?


----------



## SMShoaib

danpid said:


> is it a good sign when they ask for your PCC?
> 
> Or do they wait for external checks to be finalized and then request pcc?
> 
> Regards



Normally, they ask for PCC and Medical simultaneously AND this they will do after security clearance (SC). But CO do ask these documents at any time and if they do, we have to provide them at their request without asking them whether the SC has completed or not. Who knows they have not sent your case to SC.

Please share ur timeline with us.

Best of luck


----------



## IashSmash

*Professional Membership*

Hello All,
Did anyone think of getting membership of EA-Engineers Australia (I think is free for new Grads) and there is another association called APESMA-Association of Professional Engineers,Scientists and Managers Australia (this is not free).
On my Linkedin account I am following EA and few people mentioned that membership of EA was beneficial for them in looking for job in Australia. Please give your opinion.:confused2:


----------



## mimran

Cognos Man said:


> Thanks guys for showing support.
> 
> I have an import question. I was in UAE from 2004 to 2008 before moving to Kuwait. If I take my PCC for UAE now, will it expire as well in the eyes of DIAC in 1 year? I am not living there anymore and my PCC will ensure my credibility for that period 2004-08.
> 
> I have lived in 3 places in last 10 years so thinking of getting these requirement done in advance. But I don’t want DIAC to ask me to land in OZ within one year of this PCC issue (if visa granted IA).
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Regards,
> Noman
> ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


Yes all PCCs are valid for 1 year, but date of intial entry is based on medical / pcc date. Otherwise, you have to request the CO to extend with strong reasoning.


----------



## alikoool

does any one have any idea abt PCC from Saudi Arabia .


----------



## alikoool

does any one have any idea abt PCC from Saudi Arabia .


----------



## Dr.ABC

Dear Alikoool.
If you are currently working in Saudi then do as follow- (this is extracted from a document of Aust.Immigr'n)
Apply in person to Police General Headquarters or to Police Quarters in your area of residence in Saudi Arabia.Provide: Saudi Identity Card, a copy of your current passport plus two passport size photos, a letter from the Australian Embassy in Riyadh, and fingerprints (which can be taken by local police).Processing time is approximately two weeks or more for citizens and six months for non-citizens. Fee: payable. 
Obtaining the letter from DIAC
If you have lodged a migration application, the DIAC office will give you a letter requesting health and character checks. You will need to present a copy of this letter to the Australian Embassy in Riyadh along with a copy of current passport and valid Iqama. The Australian Embassy will then issue a letter addressed to the Saudi Authorities to assist you in
obtaining a police clearance. You take this letter with the other documents required and lodge your application for the police certificate at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs who will authenticate the letter. The letter will then need to be taken to Police Headquarters and fingerprints samples taken. Providing you have a copy of the letter from DIAC letter requesting health and character checks, you do not need to pay a fee for the letter from the Australian Embassy.


----------



## Dr.ABC

Dear Alikoool,
if you no more residing/working in Saudi, then do as follow (this is also extracted from a doc of Aust.Immigration)
"Currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a police certificate from Saudi Arabia. However, you will need to provide a copy of your final exit document, and, if you were employed while in Saudi Arabia, a letter from your previous employer"

I had lived in saudi for 15 months and i did not give any PCC. I scanned the copy (not colour and not attested) of my saudi final exit sent that with an experience cert from my x-employer and that was it- no questions asked by DIAC. hope that helps.


----------



## alikoool

Dear Mr ABC , 

Thnax for the info . 

Kindly let me know if there is any proper way to resign from s job in KSA. 

I have been offered a job in KSA , and i have heard that the employer keeps the passport and issue an iqama . well my application is SS176 and in may 2013 it will be 1 year since i have lodged my application . i m expecting medical/grant by the end of 2013 or early 2014 . 

My offered job has a contact of 2 years , and i will be on technician visa . please let me know how to resign in good terms from a job in KSA , before the ending of the contact .


----------



## fadiexpart

*Med and PCC request by mistake*



SMShoaib said:


> No one knows the exact time frame of 189 visa applicants of High Risk countries as none of the 189 applicant got his grant yet.
> 
> One thing I'd like to share with you. After CO allocation, almost all of the cases of 189 applicants send to security clearance. At the moment, security clearance process is taking around 15 months. In the past, this process was taking around 9 months.
> So pray that this process time is reduce in the future. Please see following time sheet for reference and please also add your timeline in it by sending your data to the email address mentioned in the time sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> The timeline mentioned at DIAC website is just for reference and it has nothing to do with the actual. When I applied, the DIAC time was 18 months but applicants are receiving their grants in around two years due to extended Security Clearance process.
> Asking PCC and Medical may be a good sign but keep this fact also in mind the sometimes CO by mistake ask of this as their routine work but then realize that as we belong to HR countries, he sent our cases for Security Clearance. As this process takes months, by that time, PCC and Medical expires and applicants have to reappear in the medical and submit fresh PCC




well i donot agree with the point that CO requested Med and PCC by mistake... as they come up with tranning and authority as well. their system give them scope and liberty to work. these australian are open in nature and use their flair in their work.

their are some points to be noted .... they have requested females as they might will have some work around for speedy process in SC. like they can present their case with visa ready status that make a point for AISO that they are confident so Aiso might go quick.

in my case i have applied with 3 kids (4 year 3 year and 1 year) so may CO feel i need more time for meds as 5 dependant in application and 2 parent as non-migrating dependants. so CO requested me Med and PCC. now the SC i have no idea when or may be already it is going on ...

so my point is they analyse the circumstances and there is no chance of mistake to identify the HR applicant ...

please Comment if 

Regards,


----------



## fadiexpart

Ambe said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can anyone clarify me that the time for visa grant for 189 is 12 months (as everyone says). Is that from the time of lodging application or from invitation?
> 
> My timeline : I got invitation in Dec 2012 - Application lodged on 3rd Jan 2013 - CO assigned 27 Feb 2013. CO has asked for Med and PCC which I will submit within 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks


you will get your visa in 12 months before the date your med will expire else your CO will extend the validity of your med and pcc with his authority ....


you prgress is good so donot worry ,...

cheers


----------



## SMShoaib

fadiexpart said:


> well i donot agree with the point that CO requested Med and PCC by mistake... as they come up with tranning and authority as well. their system give them scope and liberty to work. these australian are open in nature and use their flair in their work.
> 
> their are some points to be noted .... they have requested females as they might will have some work around for speedy process in SC. like they can present their case with visa ready status that make a point for AISO that they are confident so Aiso might go quick.
> 
> in my case i have applied with 3 kids (4 year 3 year and 1 year) so may CO feel i need more time for meds as 5 dependant in application and 2 parent as non-migrating dependants. so CO requested me Med and PCC. now the SC i have no idea when or may be already it is going on ...
> 
> so my point is they analyse the circumstances and there is no chance of mistake to identify the HR applicant ...
> 
> please Comment if
> 
> Regards,


Yes they are professional but they human too .
I wish you r right but the response I quoted is based on different cases i have been observing for the last one year or more.


----------



## SMShoaib

alikoool said:


> Dear Mr ABC ,
> 
> Thnax for the info .
> 
> Kindly let me know if there is any proper way to resign from s job in KSA.
> 
> I have been offered a job in KSA , and i have heard that the employer keeps the passport and issue an iqama . well my application is SS176 and in may 2013 it will be 1 year since i have lodged my application . i m expecting medical/grant by the end of 2013 or early 2014 .
> 
> My offered job has a contact of 2 years , and i will be on technician visa . please let me know how to resign in good terms from a job in KSA , before the ending of the contact .


Brother why don't you go for one year contract instead of two years?


----------



## danpid

guys, i have good news, security checks for 189 applicants do NOT take months for everyone. I don't know what they look into, its definitely not by chance. 

I got my visa granted today and I was also requested to submit form 80 on 20 Feb. So there's hope for everyone else. I also thought of going through lengthy security checks but I was being too paranoid.

Wish you all the best and Im sure you too are getting your grants within weeks or a couple of months hopefully.


----------



## Naveed539

Well Danpid...

I think, CO has not forwarded your Case for *Security Checks / External Checks* perhaps, Because it does not really seem practibale to get External Checks finalized within a month or so, Also i think, That they have just catagorised your case (Iranian) in the same way as indians, But what ever, All ended so well for you...Many Many congratulations to you upon this speedy grant...Hope fully your rest of Pakistani Mates will be getting their Grants soon as well Inshallah...

Have a blessed start of new chapter of Life...


----------



## danpid

Naveed539 said:


> Well Danpid...
> 
> I think, CO has not forwarded your Case for *Security Checks / External Checks* perhaps, Because it does not really seem practibale to get External Checks finalized within a month or so, Also i think, That they have just catagorised your case (Iranian) in the same way as indians, But what ever, All ended so well for you...Many Many congratulations to you upon this speedy grant...Hope fully your rest of Pakistani Mates will be getting their Grants soon as well Inshallah...
> 
> Have a blessed start of new chapter of Life...


Thank you very much Naveed and everyone else here for their support. I really wish you and everyone else here speedy grants as well. I will keep you guys updated regarding my other friends from Pakistan who are currently in Melbourne. I will ask them to add their timelines and join this forum.

God bless,


----------



## Naveed539

Its ok...Yes joining of those people will be an addition to this forum's worth as the newcomers could learn so much from their practical expereinces...Which state you will be intending to join and what was your occupation...?


----------



## sunnyyy

IashSmash said:


> Hello All,
> Did anyone think of getting membership of EA-Engineers Australia (I think is free for new Grads) and there is another association called APESMA-Association of Professional Engineers,Scientists and Managers Australia (this is not free).
> On my Linkedin account I am following EA and few people mentioned that membership of EA was beneficial for them in looking for job in Australia. Please give your opinion.:confused2:


Its definitely better to join professional organizations in the long run.

regards.


----------



## sunnyyy

danpid said:


> guys, i have good news, security checks for 189 applicants do NOT take months for everyone. I don't know what they look into, its definitely not by chance.
> 
> I got my visa granted today and I was also requested to submit form 80 on 20 Feb. So there's hope for everyone else. I also thought of going through lengthy security checks but I was being too paranoid.
> 
> Wish you all the best and Im sure you too are getting your grants within weeks or a couple of months hopefully.



Congratulations! 
All the very best for the future.


----------



## danpid

Naveed539 said:


> Its ok...Yes joining of those people will be an addition to this forum's worth as the newcomers could learn so much from their practical expereinces...Which state you will be intending to join and what was your occupation...?


Mechanical Engineer. 

I'm gonna move back to Melbourne. I lived there for 5 years so pretty used to it but there are better jobs in Queensland for engineers. Melbourne is pretty good for if you're looking for IT/Business positions. What about you?


----------



## Naveed539

Well My Occupation is "Agricultural Consultant" So i will be focussing on agriculture based states...Do you have any idea about Jobs of Agriculturist in Victoria, as you have been to this state for the last 5 years, as you mentioned in your last post...?


----------



## danpid

Naveed539 said:


> Well My Occupation is "Agricultural Consultant" So i will be focussing on agriculture based states...Do you have any idea about Jobs of Agriculturist in Victoria, as you have been to this state for the last 5 years, as you mentioned in your last post...?



VIC seems pretty good but I don't know much about this industry. Check out this website, they have a list of companies and job oppotunities relating to your occupation. Agricultural Consultant Jobs in Australia - Australian Visa Services


----------



## exxpat

*Regarding Job Resignation*



alikoool said:


> Dear Mr ABC ,
> 
> Thnax for the info .
> 
> Kindly let me know if there is any proper way to resign from s job in KSA.
> 
> I have been offered a job in KSA , and i have heard that the employer keeps the passport and issue an iqama . well my application is SS176 and in may 2013 it will be 1 year since i have lodged my application . i m expecting medical/grant by the end of 2013 or early 2014 .
> 
> My offered job has a contact of 2 years , and i will be on technician visa . please let me know how to resign in good terms from a job in KSA , before the ending of the contact .


Dear Ali,

Few things i would like to share with you so that you make an informed decision.

1- Never come to KSA on any labor visa, i.e. technician, electrician, cook etc. These are the categories which are least privileged here. For example, you will never be able to call your family to KSA to join you. Your salary range will always stay less than a defined limit for all laborers and in that amount, trust me you cannot live a good life (please dont convert the currency as you have to spend in Riyals).

2- In KSA, your passport is always held by your employer (contractor) - If you are in a contract, no matter you have an agreed upon clause of resigning with one month notice in advance, it would still depend on your employer (kafeel in arabic) to release or hold you until 2 years. Lets assume, you think of exiting your job without telling your employer that you will not be getting back. In that case, you might get out of KSA but if you dont go back, your record with immigration will be flagged for future and KSA will never entertain you for any queries, PCCs in future, bank statements or even they may deny your entry for Umrah/Hajj even. So thats not the bet.

I would suggest you to make an agreement of one year with your employer for now saying that you will renew your contract after one year provided you got settled properly. Trust me giving you 1 year contract is easier and beneficial for your employer  If you smell a visa grant by end of 2013, dont renew your contract at the end of year. Its better to stay at home for couple of months than to create problems for your future. Do a proper final exit; who knows after few years you might have to come back to some GCC country for a better job.

3- Getting PCC from KSA is not difficult. Once your CO asks for it, send his email with your IQAMA, Passport and two pictures to AUS embassy in Riyadh. They will issue you a PCC Request Letter. Take that letter to Ministry Of Foreign Affairs and get it attested for 30 SAR. Then take that letter to your city's police station (head quarter). They will take your finger prints and issue you a letter in Arabic in max 7-10 days. There is no differentiation between Saudi Citizens and Foreigners.

I just happened to see your post and thought of sharing a brotherly advice. May Allah help you in making the right decision. Remember in your prayers,

Regards,
Exxpat


----------



## fadiexpart

*wow...good news*



danpid said:


> guys, i have good news, security checks for 189 applicants do NOT take months for everyone. I don't know what they look into, its definitely not by chance.
> 
> I got my visa granted today and I was also requested to submit form 80 on 20 Feb. So there's hope for everyone else. I also thought of going through lengthy security checks but I was being too paranoid.
> 
> Wish you all the best and Im sure you too are getting your grants within weeks or a couple of months hopefully.




so now you recall my words ...you will be fine in sha Allah. May Allah bless you all the a hppiness amen..


----------



## SMShoaib

exxpat said:


> Dear Ali,
> 
> Few things i would like to share with you so that you make an informed decision.
> 
> 1- Never come to KSA on any labor visa, i.e. technician, electrician, cook etc. These are the categories which are least privileged here. For example, you will never be able to call your family to KSA to join you. Your salary range will always stay less than a defined limit for all laborers and in that amount, trust me you cannot live a good life (please dont convert the currency as you have to spend in Riyals).
> 
> 2- In KSA, your passport is always held by your employer (contractor) - If you are in a contract, no matter you have an agreed upon clause of resigning with one month notice in advance, it would still depend on your employer (kafeel in arabic) to release or hold you until 2 years. Lets assume, you think of exiting your job without telling your employer that you will not be getting back. In that case, you might get out of KSA but if you dont go back, your record with immigration will be flagged for future and KSA will never entertain you for any queries, PCCs in future, bank statements or even they may deny your entry for Umrah/Hajj even. So thats not the bet.
> 
> I would suggest you to make an agreement of one year with your employer for now saying that you will renew your contract after one year provided you got settled properly. Trust me giving you 1 year contract is easier and beneficial for your employer  If you smell a visa grant by end of 2013, dont renew your contract at the end of year. Its better to stay at home for couple of months than to create problems for your future. Do a proper final exit; who knows after few years you might have to come back to some GCC country for a better job.
> 
> 3- Getting PCC from KSA is not difficult. Once your CO asks for it, send his email with your IQAMA, Passport and two pictures to AUS embassy in Riyadh. They will issue you a PCC Request Letter. Take that letter to Ministry Of Foreign Affairs and get it attested for 30 SAR. Then take that letter to your city's police station (head quarter). They will take your finger prints and issue you a letter in Arabic in max 7-10 days. There is no differentiation between Saudi Citizens and Foreigners.
> 
> I just happened to see your post and thought of sharing a brotherly advice. May Allah help you in making the right decision. Remember in your prayers,
> 
> Regards,
> Exxpat


Thank you very much for your detailed response.
I've another query regarding PCC. If someone is currently living in KSA for the last say around 8 months and his CO ask for PCC. Does he has to provide PCC of KSA also along with PCC of his native country? or PCC of KSA would never be required as his stay is less than a year?

Thanks


----------



## msvayani

SMShoaib said:


> Thank you very much for your detailed response.
> I've another query regarding PCC. If someone is currently living in KSA for the last say around 8 months and his CO ask for PCC. Does he has to provide PCC of KSA also along with PCC of his native country? or PCC of KSA would never be required as his stay is less than a year?
> 
> Thanks


You don't need a PCC for the country if you have stayed there for less than a year.


----------



## exxpat

*Regarding KSA PCC*



SMShoaib said:


> Thank you very much for your detailed response.
> I've another query regarding PCC. If someone is currently living in KSA for the last say around 8 months and his CO ask for PCC. Does he has to provide PCC of KSA also along with PCC of his native country? or PCC of KSA would never be required as his stay is less than a year?
> 
> Thanks


As per DIAC rules, you need a PCC only if you have stayed over 12 months in a country in last ten years and you are aged over 18 years. For 8 months, no need until CO explicitly asks for it.

Thanks,


----------



## IashSmash

*Congratulations*



danpid said:


> guys, i have good news, security checks for 189 applicants do NOT take months for everyone. I don't know what they look into, its definitely not by chance.
> 
> I got my visa granted today and I was also requested to submit form 80 on 20 Feb. So there's hope for everyone else. I also thought of going through lengthy security checks but I was being too paranoid.
> 
> Wish you all the best and Im sure you too are getting your grants within weeks or a couple of months hopefully.


Dear Danpid,
Congrats for your success:clap2:. Have safe travelling and settling is OZlane:. Can you tell us whether you have any dependants and if yes then how many dependants were on your application? Thanks


----------



## danpid

Thanks bro, I wish you the best as well. Im gonna outline my application here so others can also kinda predict or analyze their own case better since Iran and Pakistan are both HR countries. 

1)I didn't have any dependents in my application and never had any sorts of employment in Iran. 

2)I didn't have any international travel; other than going to Hong Kong and Australia during the last 10 years.

3) Im a single Male applicant. 

I could be wrong but I kidna feel the cases from HR countries like Iran are more likely to go through security checks if they are married ( or have dependents) and have had employment in Iran, specially employments relating to high-tech sector and/or IT. Overseas destinations in other HR countries could also play a factor. I believe its makes a lot faster for a CO to finalize your case if all your documents have been issued and obtained by Australian authorities ( uni transcripts, police check, employment ). 

My friend from Pakistan was a single male applicant with no previous employment in Pakistan as well and his security check got finalized within 4 months after the submission of Form 80.

I hope this information could help everyone on this forum to analyze their own case a a bit better. 

IA you will all get your grants before June or earlier


----------



## sunnyyy

danpid said:


> Thanks bro, I wish you the best as well. Im gonna outline my application here so others can also kinda predict or analyze their own case better since Iran and Pakistan are both HR countries.
> 
> 1)I didn't have any dependents in my application and never had any sorts of employment in Iran.
> 
> 2)I didn't have any international travel; other than going to Hong Kong and Australia during the last 10 years.
> 
> 3) Im a single Male applicant.
> 
> I could be wrong but I kidna feel the cases from HR countries like Iran are more likely to go through security checks if they are married ( or have dependents) and have had employment in Iran, specially employments relating to high-tech sector and/or IT. Overseas destinations in other HR countries could also play a factor. I believe its makes a lot faster for a CO to finalize your case if all your documents have been issued and obtained by Australian authorities ( uni transcripts, police check, employment ).
> 
> My friend from Pakistan was a single male applicant with no previous employment in Pakistan as well and his security check got finalized within 4 months after the submission of Form 80.
> 
> I hope this information could help everyone on this forum to analyze their own case a a bit better.
> 
> IA you will all get your grants before June or earlier



Hi,

Thanks for sharing the valuable input. Your case and similar ones are quite logical to be handled quicker than the ones working/living within an HR country. 
Kindly share the timelines (approx.) and subclass for your Paki Friend, if possible.

Regards.


----------



## danpid

salam sunny, youre welcome. 

He lodged his application ( 189 ) in August, got allocated to team 4 Adelaide in Sept ( not sure of exact dates but his lodgement was early in August) and got his Grant letter in Jan. 

He was an onshore applicant and remain in Australia on a Bridging Visa without going overseas until his case was finalized. His brother has been a Permanent Resident since 2009.

Soon after the lodgement of his 189, he withdrew his TR application to avoid having two applications in parallel. 

Guys, please be aware that any new visa will cease your previous visa. Do not lodge any any visas ( such as visitor, sponsored visitor ) if you feel that your case is about to be finalized.

hope this helps,


----------



## jassmine

Can anyone tell me if it is fine to upload the birth certificate issued by KMC or should i get the NADRA birth certificate?
There is also spelling mistake of my name in my old birth certificate so i thought to get the new one....
Does anyone know how much time is taken to have the computerized birth certificate???
Also, should i get the new birth certificate of my spouse too??

And is the english translation of Nikah nama sufficient for proof of marriage or do we need to get marriage certificate also??

Pleas help!


----------



## millinium_bug

jassmine said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is fine to upload the birth certificate issued by KMC or should i get the NADRA birth certificate?
> There is also spelling mistake of my name in my old birth certificate so i thought to get the new one....
> Does anyone know how much time is taken to have the computerized birth certificate???
> Also, should i get the new birth certificate of my spouse too??
> 
> And is the english translation of Nikah nama sufficient for proof of marriage or do we need to get marriage certificate also??
> 
> Pleas help!


Dear Jassmine,
For the proof of birth, i didn't submit any birth certificate of mine as well as my Mrs. I just uploaded the bio page of passport . It also serve the purpose of your age.

Yes i applied for the birth certificate of my daughter .... the steps to get her birth certificates are as follow

1) Got Birth Certificate from Union Council Office.
2) On the basis of Birth Certificate applied for B-Form in NADRA (took around 8 to 10 days)
3) On the basis of B-Form applied for her passport.

For nikkah nama, i don't think so English version of nikkah nama would be sufficient for you. You must get marriage certificate from your union council.


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## jassmine

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Jassmine,
> For the proof of birth, i didn't submit any birth certificate of mine as well as my Mrs. I just uploaded the bio page of passport . It also serve the purpose of your age.
> 
> Yes i applied for the birth certificate of my daughter .... the steps to get her birth certificates are as follow
> 
> 1) Got Birth Certificate from Union Council Office.
> 2) On the basis of Birth Certificate applied for B-Form in NADRA (took around 8 to 10 days)
> 3) On the basis of B-Form applied for her passport.
> 
> For nikkah nama, i don't think so English version of nikkah nama would be sufficient for you. You must get marriage certificate from your union council.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Thanks for the reply but can we upload the same document like passport page on two different categories??


----------



## millinium_bug

jassmine said:


> Thanks for the reply but can we upload the same document like passport page on two different categories??


I am not confirmed about this .... because my agent did it on my behalf .... so need clarity from some other member regarding this ....


----------



## AUSA

jassmine said:


> Thanks for the reply but can we upload the same document like passport page on two different categories??


Yes you can upload . As i did same.. Uploaded passport fr travel document & identity document and it was fine.


----------



## Raheel_ahmed

Can anyone tell me what is visa 189 and NSW State sponsorship what's required for applying and who's eligible to apply ?


----------



## farhan-dubai

jassmine said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is fine to upload the birth certificate issued by KMC or should i get the NADRA birth certificate?
> There is also spelling mistake of my name in my old birth certificate so i thought to get the new one....
> Does anyone know how much time is taken to have the computerized birth certificate???
> Also, should i get the new birth certificate of my spouse too??
> 
> And is the english translation of Nikah nama sufficient for proof of marriage or do we need to get marriage certificate also??
> 
> Pleas help!


Dear Jasmine,

For me and my wife i submitted the KMC birth Certificate (The old one) which were accepted without any problem.
For Nikah nama i submitted the scanned copy of original (In urdu) and scanned copy of Englisgh translation and it was accepted so no need for the certificate.
For your other question about uploading the passport in two categories... I just uploaded in one category cause the documents were checked by human not machines so there is no point of uploading the same document in two categories... for me my CO didnt ask any thing else and every document was accepted..

Good luck to you


----------



## navigator81

Hi Every one .....Joining In , Thanks for Creating this Thread !! Good to know everyone in the Same Boat , Well Keep the Hopes alive (It is Damn Difficult , but what otehr choice do we have ..
Here is my Story 
Case Applied - 4th March 2012
CO Assigned 23rd March 2012 
CO : Sunita Krishnan
Team 2

Just Crossed 12 months of processing time , 
Updates - none
Status - Unknow (not even Sure which Level of Security Checkes i am in)

So Give me a pat at the back too - I need it coz now i am getting anxious of my time line ..

On a Side note - GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE .......Please keep us posted - It really is encouraging to see Grants allocated - Wish u good Luck


----------



## Dr.ABC

Dear Alikool,
Me and my family passports were with me with 6 monthly mutiple entry visa all the time.But you are right, most sponsors keep the passport and you have only the Iqama. Again it depends whome u work with. I was with a multinational company. As per contract, I gave them 3 months Notice period and came out of Saudi without any problem. 
Read your contract carefully and get info of your employer, before you go.
On the other note if you want to arrange your PCC, while your total stay in saudi in the last 10 yrs is less than 01 yr, then no need for PCC.
all the best brother


----------



## Dr.ABC

Dear All Pakistani Brothers,
Just an update, as guidance for beginners/juniors: I received an email from CO today that my med is refereed on 6th Mar.2013 and considering thebacklog... it may take up to 4 months. My med were fine,with exception of BP which was 140/90 (border line). no security checks required as confirmed by CO.I was not even asked for Pakistani PCC and I had recvd an email from CO that MY UAE (currently my country of residence) PCC was sufficient,however I did send the PCC anyway. All copies were colour scanned copies and no attestation of any doc.
make sure that your BP is below 130/85,other wise chances of referal- 
All the best to all of you.


----------



## Rezasol

navigator81 said:


> Hi Every one .....Joining In , Thanks for Creating this Thread !! Good to know everyone in the Same Boat , Well Keep the Hopes alive (It is Damn Difficult , but what otehr choice do we have ..
> Here is my Story
> Case Applied - 4th March 2012
> CO Assigned 23rd March 2012
> CO : SK
> Team 2
> 
> Just Crossed 12 months of processing time ,
> Updates - none
> Status - Unknow (not even Sure which Level of Security Checkes i am in)
> 
> So Give me a pat at the back too - I need it coz now i am getting anxious of my time line ..
> 
> On a Side note - GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE .......Please keep us posted - It really is encouraging to see Grants allocated - Wish u good Luck


use initials for the CO name. 
Welcome to the forum/this thread btw!

My timeline;
175
Applied: June 2011
CO: Feb 2012
Status: Routine Checking


----------



## Rezasol

Dr.ABC said:


> Dear All Pakistani Brothers,
> Just an update, as guidance for beginners/juniors: I received an email from CO today that my med is refereed on 6th Mar.2013 and considering thebacklog... it may take up to 4 months. My med were fine,with exception of BP which was 140/90 (border line). no security checks required as confirmed by CO.I was not even asked for Pakistani PCC and I had recvd an email from CO that MY UAE (currently my country of residence) PCC was sufficient,however I did send the PCC anyway. All copies were colour scanned copies and no attestation of any doc.
> make sure that your BP is below 130/85,other wise chances of referal-
> All the best to all of you.


You applied for 190?


----------



## fadiexpart

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Aoa. I want your kind help brother. Does CO accept manual passport issued by the embassy of Pakistan ?


yes theyshould aas i had student visa on manual passport in 2007. so you better call diac and ask them, if they still accept 

if you ask my guess i will say yes as this a valid travel document given by an authority ... some contries doesnot allow but they mention that and make it clear in information for check list.


so my yes but you check with DIAL by call ( not CO as that will create doubt in his mind)

Regards-fahad


----------



## fadiexpart

bukhari said:


> Yeah that's actually what i am thinking too.. I will get the SNIC-NICOP once i already have visa in my hand..


can you expain a part of your signature...work exp Met.... what is that ....

regards-fahad


----------



## Bravo

danpid said:


> guys, i have good news, security checks for 189 applicants do NOT take months for everyone. I don't know what they look into, its definitely not by chance.
> 
> I got my visa granted today and I was also requested to submit form 80 on 20 Feb. So there's hope for everyone else. I also thought of going through lengthy security checks but I was being too paranoid.
> 
> Wish you all the best and Im sure you too are getting your grants within weeks or a couple of months hopefully.


Congrats bro!!!

Wish you a brighter future.


----------



## Bravo

Raheel_ahmed said:


> Can anyone tell me what is visa 189 and NSW State sponsorship what's required for applying and who's eligible to apply ?


Following links will help you brother.

For Visa subclass 189 : Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

For Visa subclass 190 (State Sponsored)
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Good Luck.


----------



## Dr.ABC

Rezasol said:


> You applied for 190?


thats correct-visa.190 (WA-SS)


----------



## djmalik

navigator81 said:


> Hi Every one .....Joining In , Thanks for Creating this Thread !! Good to know everyone in the Same Boat , Well Keep the Hopes alive (It is Damn Difficult , but what otehr choice do we have ..
> Here is my Story
> Case Applied - 4th March 2012
> CO Assigned 23rd March 2012
> CO : Sunita Krishnan
> Team 2
> 
> Just Crossed 12 months of processing time ,
> Updates - none
> Status - Unknow (not even Sure which Level of Security Checkes i am in)
> 
> So Give me a pat at the back too - I need it coz now i am getting anxious of my time line ..
> 
> On a Side note - GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE .......Please keep us posted - It really is encouraging to see Grants allocated - Wish u good Luck


as you've completed one year you are eligible to complain to IGIS now get response for security checks


----------



## khanash

Dr.ABC said:


> thats correct-visa.190 (WA-SS)


could u share ur timelines please


----------



## khanash

and ur points as well


----------



## syedhamidjamal

Dear all,
Aoa!

I have just joined this forum. I was just going through posts over here so thought to share my case details here as well for your feedback which is not approved yet. 
Following are my details:

CDR Approved as : Production Engineer
Case Lodgment date : Jun 09, 2011
Category: VISA sub class VE 175
Addition of my wife to my case : Oct 10, 2011
CO assigned : Jan 10, 2012

Its been almost 21 months since I submitted my application. I inquired few times with my CO for the update on my case, I have got the feedback that routine checking is going on.

May I request for any comment or suggestion on my case.
Wassalam.
Syed Hamid Jamal


----------



## djmalik

syedhamidjamal said:


> Dear all,
> Aoa!
> 
> I have just joined this forum. I was just going through posts over here so thought to share my case details here as well for your feedback which is not approved yet.
> Following are my details:
> 
> CDR Approved as : Production Engineer
> Case Lodgment date : Jun 09, 2011
> Category: VISA sub class VE 175
> Addition of my wife to my case : Oct 10, 2011
> CO assigned : Jan 10, 2012
> 
> Its been almost 21 months since I submitted my application. I inquired few times with my CO for the update on my case, I have got the feedback that routine checking is going on.
> 
> May I request for any comment or suggestion on my case.
> Wassalam.
> Syed Hamid Jamal



as you've completed one year after CO assignment you are eligible to complain to IGIS now get response for security checks

http://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/form/index.cfm


----------



## djmalik

djmalik said:


> as you've completed one year you are eligible to complain to IGIS now get response for security checks


here is the link

http://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/form/index.cfm


----------



## lahori_Dude

Dr.ABC said:


> Dear All Pakistani Brothers,
> Just an update, as guidance for beginners/juniors: I received an email from CO today that my med is refereed on 6th Mar.2013 and considering thebacklog... it may take up to 4 months. My med were fine,with exception of BP which was 140/90 (border line). no security checks required as confirmed by CO.I was not even asked for Pakistani PCC and I had recvd an email from CO that MY UAE (currently my country of residence) PCC was sufficient,however I did send the PCC anyway. All copies were colour scanned copies and no attestation of any doc.
> make sure that your BP is below 130/85,other wise chances of referal-
> All the best to all of you.


Dear DR.ABC, I have a BMI of 37 and have high cholesterol and BP of 140/90. I am quick and active in daily routine but I have heard that you don't get approved if you are found to be obese in your medicals. If I get referred then how thin would be my chances plz.


----------



## millinium_bug

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear DR.ABC, I have a BMI of 37 and have high cholesterol and BP of 140/90. I am quick and active in daily routine but I have heard that you don't get approved if you are found to be obese in your medicals. If I get referred then how thin would be my chances plz.


First of all u seems like to be a real Lahori_Dude 

Secondly yes it is true u need to control over your weight n BP .....
i will recommend you to stop taking fried food, fast food..... Control your diet with the help of boiled vegetables and drink tons of water .... it will, of course helps you to reduce your weight, BMI, cholesterol and BP ......

Try to jog in the morning and evening i mean don't try just do it 

If you r a smoker, try to reduce smoking slightly don't try to quit it immediately because you will gain some extra fats by stopping it immediately.

Before medical drink as much water as u can ..... so maximum chemicals will be urinated from your body ..... 

All the best for the rest .... and don't panic 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## aussimmi

Guys, I am a 189 applicant and the timeline is in the signature. I just got an email from my CO asking for some documents like salary slips etc. I hope things move fast now..... I pray that others also see progress in their applications.


----------



## Raheel_ahmed

Bravo said:


> Following links will help you brother.
> 
> For Visa subclass 189 : Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
> 
> For Visa subclass 190 (State Sponsored)
> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> 
> Good Luck.


Thank you Brother.


----------



## msvayani

There is no doubt 189/190 Pakistani applicants are moving fast. 

I'm just a bit concerned about 175/176 as we are progressing towards year-end. Unforeseen June 2013 changes might affect these cases. 



aussimmi said:


> Guys, I am a 189 applicant and the timeline is in the signature. I just got an email from my CO asking for some documents like salary slips etc. I hope things move fast now..... I pray that others also see progress in their applications.


----------



## millinium_bug

msvayani said:


> There is no doubt 189/190 Pakistani applicants are moving fast.
> 
> I'm just a bit concerned about 175/176 as we are progressing towards year-end. Unforeseen June 2013 changes might affect these cases.


Why u r getting worried for 175/176? and by the way what are the expected changes will be made on June 2013? Is there any clue or its just a rumour that June 2013 policy will effect 175/176 cases?

I don't think so such changes will effect 175/176, as i remember when point system was changed back in 2011 nothing happened to the cases applied before June 2011 .....

So stay positive 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## msvayani

millinium_bug said:


> Why u r getting worried for 175/176? and by the way what are the expected changes will be made on June 2013? Is there any clue or its just a rumour that June 2013 policy will effect 175/176 cases?
> 
> I don't think so such changes will effect 175/176, as i remember when point system was changed back in 2011 nothing happened to the cases applied before June 2011 .....
> 
> So stay positive
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


For example, if our occupation goes off the SOL List by any chance. All pending cases will be moved to Priority 5. Isn't that true?


----------



## jassmine

thanks. Did u apply for 189??


----------



## jassmine

aussimmi said:


> Guys, I am a 189 applicant and the timeline is in the signature. I just got an email from my CO asking for some documents like salary slips etc. I hope things move fast now..... I pray that others also see progress in their applications.


Do they ask for salary slips from all the employers?? and for how many month slips???


----------



## jassmine

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Jasmine,
> 
> For me and my wife i submitted the KMC birth Certificate (The old one) which were accepted without any problem.
> For Nikah nama i submitted the scanned copy of original (In urdu) and scanned copy of Englisgh translation and it was accepted so no need for the certificate.
> For your other question about uploading the passport in two categories... I just uploaded in one category cause the documents were checked by human not machines so there is no point of uploading the same document in two categories... for me my CO didnt ask any thing else and every document was accepted..
> 
> Good luck to you


did u apply for 189? 
please share ur timeline.
thanks


----------



## mimran

msvayani said:


> For example, if our occupation goes off the SOL List by any chance. All pending cases will be moved to Priority 5. Isn't that true?


I guess chances are less that IT NOC will go off the list, but even then if they do, I think they should process the ones which are in queue. But your are right, this Priority5 thing is really distrubing and it has happened in the past, but I guess it wont happen to us, as already our case is under sc.
Anyways all speculations, nothing confirm can be said at this time.


----------



## farhan-dubai

jassmine said:


> did u apply for 189?
> please share ur timeline.
> thanks



Dear Jasmine,

I applied for 190 visa.

my timeline is below:

WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done on 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. All requirement met including Meds; Just waiting for daughther's passport


----------



## RockerX

I am not sure who told you that if you have high BP / BMI and cholestrol you will get rejected?

What I have heard and seen so far is that if the applicant has high BMI / BP / Cholesterol, the medicals get reffered for further checking. If during further checking there is no cause of alarm, the meds are cleared. Isnt this the case?

Can some senior comment on this? It would be foolish to say that AU does not accept "Obese" migrants?

Regards,

RX



lahori_Dude said:


> Dear DR.ABC, I have a BMI of 37 and have high cholesterol and BP of 140/90. I am quick and active in daily routine but I have heard that you don't get approved if you are found to be obese in your medicals. If I get referred then how thin would be my chances plz.


----------



## millinium_bug

msvayani said:


> For example, if our occupation goes off the SOL List by any chance. All pending cases will be moved to Priority 5. Isn't that true?


No even if your occupation goes off list from SOL .... it won't harm you because priority group only decides CO allocation .... and your case is already allocated to CO .... so i don't think so there is some thing to worried about ......


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## millinium_bug

RockerX said:


> I am not sure who told you that if you have high BP / BMI and cholestrol you will get rejected?
> 
> What I have heard and seen so far is that if the applicant has high BMI / BP / Cholesterol, the medicals get reffered for further checking. If during further checking there is no cause of alarm, the meds are cleared. Isnt this the case?
> 
> Can some senior comment on this? It would be foolish to say that AU does not accept "Obese" migrants?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX



Yeah i agree with you 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## farhan-dubai

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear DR.ABC, I have a BMI of 37 and have high cholesterol and BP of 140/90. I am quick and active in daily routine but I have heard that you don't get approved if you are found to be obese in your medicals. If I get referred then how thin would be my chances plz.


Dear Dude,

Dont worry about BMI...I was having 33 BMI and quite fatty as per my height but meds didnt referred. 

So cheer


----------



## bukhari

Repeal of Certain Skilled Migration Visas and Associated Legislation

Someone please comment.. how the heck one finds out regulation 2.08, 2.08A or 2.08B..


----------



## fabregas

bukhari said:


> Repeal of Certain Skilled Migration Visas and Associated Legislation
> 
> Someone please comment.. how the heck one finds out regulation 2.08, 2.08A or 2.08B..


Don't panic bro as they clearly said this in the following paragraph:

"Transitional provisions:
The amendments apply in relation to an application for a visa made on or after 1 July 2013.

In addition, the repeal of a provision does not apply in relation to an application for a visa that is taken to have been made by a person before, on or after 1 July 2013 in accordance with regulation 2.08, 2.08A or 2.08B of these Regulations."

I think this waiting is getting into your nerves 

Please check this link also to clear any doubts http://www.pomsinoz.com/forum/migration-issues/109457-hr-applicants-where-you-now-1014.html


----------



## fmasaud84

jassmine said:


> Do they ask for salary slips from all the employers?? and for how many month slips???


She asked me for salary slips for 3 years as I have claimed points for 3 years.


----------



## bukhari

Found the 3 legislations..

MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - REG 2.08A Addition of certain applicants to certain applications for permanent visas
MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - REG 2.08B Addition of certain dependent children to certain applications for temporary visas
MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - REG 2.08 Application by newborn child


----------



## bukhari

True that.. it is getting on my nerves.. ! :smash:



fabregas said:


> Don't panic bro as they clearly said this in the following paragraph:
> 
> "Transitional provisions:
> The amendments apply in relation to an application for a visa made on or after 1 July 2013.
> 
> In addition, the repeal of a provision does not apply in relation to an application for a visa that is taken to have been made by a person before, on or after 1 July 2013 in accordance with regulation 2.08, 2.08A or 2.08B of these Regulations."
> 
> I think this waiting is getting into your nerves
> 
> Please check this link also to clear any doubts HR applicants where are you now?? - Page 1014


----------



## RockerX

It is getting on the nerves of all 175 and 176 applicants Bro.

But like fabregas mentioned, it appears we are safe from those ammendments as we lodged our application on or before July 2012.

Regards,

RX



bukhari said:


> True that.. it is getting on my nerves.. ! :smash:


----------



## Dr.ABC

hi guys, form 1071i (health for aust PR visa) states;
"Being overweight
Being overweight in itself does not necessarily mean you will
not meet the health requirement. If you are assessed as being
obese, some exploration of related medical conditions (which
can exist or be emerging) will be made. These include diabetes,
heart disease (including hypertension) and arthritis. Such
conditions may mean that you are assessed as not meeting the
health requirement."


----------



## lahori_Dude

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Dude,
> 
> Dont worry about BMI...I was having 33 BMI and quite fatty as per my height but meds didnt referred.
> 
> So cheer


Thank you all for your input. I am really relaxed now. Will celeberate with Karahi Gosht tonight at Food Street Lahore


----------



## jassmine

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Jasmine,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa.
> 
> my timeline is below:
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done on 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. All requirement met including Meds; Just waiting for daughther's passport



Thanks and good luck


----------



## mimran

Any 2012 175/176 applicant got medical / pcc call yet ?


----------



## Hrsid

*Help needed*

Hello

I am new to this amazing forum. I am seriously considering moving to australia with my wife and a new born child under subclass 189. I am an IT professional with double masters and ten years of work experience. My wife is an engineer as well. I have few questions to begin with, please help me with it.

1. Can anyone suggest me a list of things I should be doing in parallel with submitting my EOI such as ielts and education assessment or anything? Or a complete list of things that are needed to be done in systematic manner.

2. I really want to do it without an agent butanyone knows a reliable agent in Karachi, please let me know about it

3. To get started what are the things that I need to do. Also, do my wife needs to do her ielts and get assessed as well?


----------



## msvayani

mimran said:


> Any 2012 175/176 applicant got medical / pcc call yet ?


I asked this last week and got no answer!


----------



## vinnie88

Hi everyone, I am new on this forum and wanted to begin my involvement by asking a question and also sharing my experiences with you all. 

I received an email from my case officer today saying my " thanks for sending through your documents. Your application is currently undergoing mandatory checking, you will be notified should any further information be required." 

Does this mean internal checks or external security checks? I'm not quite she what he means by that. Has anyone else got this email before? 

My Details for your information: 

visa sublcass : 189

Application lodged 15th Jan, 

CO requested PCC and Form 80 2 weeks ago and I sent them the next day. 

Thanks


----------



## Naveed539

Your Security / External hecks have started most probably...


----------



## msvayani

Hrsid said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to this amazing forum. I am seriously considering moving to australia with my wife and a new born child under subclass 189. I am an IT professional with double masters and ten years of work experience. My wife is an engineer as well. I have few questions to begin with, please help me with it.
> 
> 1. Can anyone suggest me a list of things I should be doing in parallel with submitting my EOI such as ielts and education assessment or anything? Or a complete list of things that are needed to be done in systematic manner.
> 
> 2. I really want to do it without an agent butanyone knows a reliable agent in Karachi, please let me know about it
> 
> 3. To get started what are the things that I need to do. Also, do my wife needs to do her ielts and get assessed as well?


Welcome to the forum,

First of all, do the following:

1) See if your occupation is in the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf

2) Calculate your points. Eligibility to apply for the visa is at least 60 points.
Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa (go to Points tab)

My sincere advice: Don't go with the agent. Do it yourself if you case is straight-forward. That's what I am doing and didn't regret that decision.


----------



## vinnie88

Naveed539 said:


> Your Security / External hecks have started most probably...


Thank you Naveed. I will just wait for a few months see how it goes then. I have so much confusion regarding these update statements by case officers. I think they should be more specific.

Routine checks, mandatory checking, security checks, external etc... errr


did you receive the same generic email as well?


----------



## Naveed539

Well i have been monitoring Many Idians Grants on Expatforum...From the expereince of whom, i can generalize, that Security Checks for Indians normally takes between 1-3 weeks, in contradictory to 6-36 Months of Security Time for Pakistani applicants...So i am sure, that you will hear soon from your CO in terms of GOLDEN MAIL OF GRANT...Feel Relax...Well i am yet to be allocated a CO, so waiting for the same...

ADVANCE CONGRATS AS I KNOW, UR GRAN T WILL BE ON THE WAY...


----------



## jassmine

Hi All,

I am new to this forum....I have recently applied for 189 in march and now waiting for CO allocation...


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Jassmine,

What about your occupation, under which you have applied 189 Visa...?


----------



## RockerX

Bro,

Since it has been 15 months since January 2012 and we have not heard even 1 HR applicant who applied after that, get a med / pcc call, will it be safe to assume that SC checks are now taking 16 to 20 months to complete? We cant even say 16 months because only time will tell when the first 2012 applicant gets a med/pcc call.

This is truly disturbing. Shall we make up our minds that we are not going to get the pcc / med call until atleast 1 more year?

Regards,

RX



msvayani said:


> I asked this last week and got no answer!


----------



## xubeynalym

Friends,

By looking at the trends of SkillSelect invites, we can observe a decline in the number. I suppose, this decline will surely create a good chance for 175/176 pending cases as DIAC officers will have sufficient time to process them as well. In other words, if DIAC was processing 3000 applications presumably in Nov-Dec 2012 then surely in Mar 2013 they can manage the same count. And as per their recent plan, they will accept 2000 apps this month so chances are that 1000 apps from backlog will be processed as well.

In my view, DIAC will give a med/pcc call to all 175/176 having priority 3/4 before Jun 2013. And its not just my optimistic statement, I am actually very much hopeful about it because the current situation is proving this.

Thanks
xubeynalym


----------



## RockerX

I seriously hope that happens bro but my friend you need to realize that the delays are mostly due to low priority Security checks (SC) that are taking more than 14 to 15 months to complete.

Even if the number of 189 / 190 applications decrease, that might not speed up the 175 / 176 process because they are stuck in SC stage. 

What do you guys think?

Regards,

RX 



xubeynalym said:


> Friends,
> 
> By looking at the trends of SkillSelect invites, we can observe a decline in the number. I suppose, this decline will surely create a good chance for 175/176 pending cases as DIAC officers will have sufficient time to process them as well. In other words, if DIAC was processing 3000 applications presumably in Nov-Dec 2012 then surely in Mar 2013 they can manage the same count. And as per their recent plan, they will accept 2000 apps this month so chances are that 1000 apps from backlog will be processed as well.
> 
> In my view, DIAC will give a med/pcc call to all 175/176 having priority 3/4 before Jun 2013. And its not just my optimistic statement, I am actually very much hopeful about it because the current situation is proving this.
> 
> Thanks
> xubeynalym


----------



## mimran

RockerX said:


> Bro,
> 
> Since it has been 15 months since January 2012 and we have not heard even 1 HR applicant who applied after that, get a med / pcc call, will it be safe to assume that SC checks are now taking 16 to 20 months to complete? We cant even say 16 months because only time will tell when the first 2012 applicant gets a med/pcc call.
> 
> This is truly disturbing. Shall we make up our minds that we are not going to get the pcc / med call until atleast 1 more year?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX



1 year more - thats too much to wait for. I guess DIAC has some SLA that if SC had no completed , they will proceed with the application. Otherwise this thing could not run indefinitely.
I called DIAC few months back and they said that SC will be completed within 1 year. I guess, the least we can do is to call DIAC whoevers SC had commenced since 1 year and let them know their concern.

Atleast they should then realize that something is wrong with 175/176 and why cases are delaying so much. In case of 190, if they can skip the SC checks, why cant they intervene the SC of 175/176 in case too much time has elapsed.


----------



## mimran

Hrsid said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to this amazing forum. I am seriously considering moving to australia with my wife and a new born child under subclass 189. I am an IT professional with double masters and ten years of work experience. My wife is an engineer as well. I have few questions to begin with, please help me with it.
> 
> 1. Can anyone suggest me a list of things I should be doing in parallel with submitting my EOI such as ielts and education assessment or anything? Or a complete list of things that are needed to be done in systematic manner.
> 
> 2. I really want to do it without an agent butanyone knows a reliable agent in Karachi, please let me know about it
> 
> 3. To get started what are the things that I need to do. Also, do my wife needs to do her ielts and get assessed as well?



I would advice not to go for 189 and apply for 190. Pakistani applicants with 190 have good track of getting visas within 3 months. Best of luck.


----------



## RockerX

You are right bro but I dont think their statement "SC would complete in 1 year" holds true anymore. Not even a single HR applicant from Jan 2012 onwards has received his med/pcc call. So if applicants are waiting for more than 15 months for med / pcc, how are they saying "it will complete in 1 year"?

Regards,

RX



mimran said:


> 1 year more - thats too much to wait for. I guess DIAC has some SLA that if SC had no completed , they will proceed with the application. Otherwise this thing could not run indefinitely.
> I called DIAC few months back and they said that SC will be completed within 1 year. I guess, the least we can do is to call DIAC whoevers SC had commenced since 1 year and let them know their concern.
> 
> Atleast they should then realize that something is wrong with 175/176 and why cases are delaying so much. In case of 190, if they can skip the SC checks, why cant they intervene the SC of 175/176 in case too much time has elapsed.


----------



## mimran

RockerX said:


> You are right bro but I dont think their statement "SC would complete in 1 year" holds true anymore. Not even a single HR applicant from Jan 2012 onwards has received his med/pcc call. So if applicants are waiting for more than 15 months for med / pcc, how are they saying "it will complete in 1 year"?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Yes, seems we have to call them again to remind about our cases.

From one of the other forums, I can see a Dec2011 CO assigned got med/pcc request in Jan2013, so probably we will get soon, whereas exceptions are always there with Oct2011 applicants even waiting for call.


----------



## mimran

mimran said:


> Yes, seems we have to call them again to remind about our cases.
> 
> From one of the other forums, I can see a Dec2011 CO assigned got med/pcc request in Jan2013, so probably we will get soon, whereas exceptions are always there with Oct2011 applicants even waiting for call.


In addition medicals are taking 3-4 months to finalize if they are referred. So in case initial entry time is not concern, it would be a good idea for 2012 friends to go for medicals within 1-2 months.


----------



## RockerX

Agreed. Considering the 4 month med backlog, it would be a good idea to go for meds after 1 year of application.

Regards,

RX



mimran said:


> In addition medicals are taking 3-4 months to finalize if they are referred. So in case initial entry time is not concern, it would be a good idea for 2012 friends to go for medicals within 1-2 months.


----------



## msaeed

Hrsid said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to this amazing forum. I am seriously considering moving to australia with my wife and a new born child under subclass 189. I am an IT professional with double masters and ten years of work experience. My wife is an engineer as well. I have few questions to begin with, please help me with it.
> 
> 1. Can anyone suggest me a list of things I should be doing in parallel with submitting my EOI such as ielts and education assessment or anything? Or a complete list of things that are needed to be done in systematic manner.
> 
> 2. I really want to do it without an agent butanyone knows a reliable agent in Karachi, please let me know about it
> 
> 3. To get started what are the things that I need to do. Also, do my wife needs to do her ielts and get assessed as well?



msvayani has given a good starting point for you if you are applying your self..I am also doing the same but you have to do a lot of research and should try to get in depth knowledge..first try to find out the suitable ANZSCO code fro skilled occupation list closely related to your experience..

They there are two thing you have to do before applying for EIO..your skill assessment..if it is IT relates then Australian computer society will do it for you and the Ielts..check you points from skill select based on your age, education and experience..


----------



## Bravo

Hrsid said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to this amazing forum. I am seriously considering moving to australia with my wife and a new born child under subclass 189. I am an IT professional with double masters and ten years of work experience. My wife is an engineer as well. I have few questions to begin with, please help me with it.
> 
> 1. Can anyone suggest me a list of things I should be doing in parallel with submitting my EOI such as ielts and education assessment or anything? Or a complete list of things that are needed to be done in systematic manner.
> 
> 2. I really want to do it without an agent butanyone knows a reliable agent in Karachi, please let me know about it
> 
> 3. To get started what are the things that I need to do. Also, do my wife needs to do her ielts and get assessed as well?


Welcome bro...

I would recommend you to do the search and working yourself, but if you have proper time.

I have also applied under IT Category and what I did was outsourced my visa application documentation (Qualification Assessment, IELTS preparation guide, PCC guide etc.) part to a private guide, who has good experience in this field. This saved my time and up to date information is available to me at a nominal cost.

Good Luck.


----------



## jawadasheikh

Dear All 
can any one guide me that for 176 which month candidates got pcc calls? 
I applied visa on 17th jan 2012 and co assigned on 7th feb 2012. form 80 may 2012.can any one predict how much time more?
many thanks
regards
Jawad ahmad


----------



## msvayani

mimran said:


> In addition medicals are taking 3-4 months to finalize if they are referred. So in case initial entry time is not concern, it would be a good idea for 2012 friends to go for medicals within 1-2 months.


I'm thinking to go for the medicals by the end of April. That'll provide enough time for the MEDS to be finalized (if referred, by August).

Also, I don't have any issues to make the move by April next year. So fingers crossed and hoping for the best.


----------



## SMShoaib

jassmine said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum....I have recently applied for 189 in march and now waiting for CO allocation...


Hi Jassmine:

Welcome to the forum, please share ur complete timeline with us. Best of luck for your speedy grant.


----------



## SMShoaib

xubeynalym said:


> Friends,
> 
> By looking at the trends of SkillSelect invites, we can observe a decline in the number. I suppose, this decline will surely create a good chance for 175/176 pending cases as DIAC officers will have sufficient time to process them as well. In other words, if DIAC was processing 3000 applications presumably in Nov-Dec 2012 then surely in Mar 2013 they can manage the same count. And as per their recent plan, they will accept 2000 apps this month so chances are that 1000 apps from backlog will be processed as well.
> 
> In my view, DIAC will give a med/pcc call to all 175/176 having priority 3/4 before Jun 2013. And its not just my optimistic statement, I am actually very much hopeful about it because the current situation is proving this.
> 
> Thanks
> xubeynalym





RockerX said:


> I seriously hope that happens bro but my friend you need to realize that the delays are mostly due to low priority Security checks (SC) that are taking more than 14 to 15 months to complete.
> 
> Even if the number of 189 / 190 applications decrease, that might not speed up the 175 / 176 process because they are stuck in SC stage.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Yes, this is true that the gap between applications and invitations has reduced to zero. But, unfortunately this will not help us in terms of speedy grants. DIAC has another option to complete their annual target. They are now calling Category 5 applicants and granting them visas. So, unfortunately, our grants will still hold till the completion of security checks.


----------



## mimran

msvayani said:


> I'm thinking to go for the medicals by the end of April. That'll provide enough time for the MEDS to be finalized (if referred, by August).
> 
> Also, I don't have any issues to make the move by April next year. So fingers crossed and hoping for the best.


Nice thinking. Iam also considering for the same. Initial entry time is also no issue for me as well. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## mimran

jawadasheikh said:


> Dear All
> can any one guide me that for 176 which month candidates got pcc calls?
> I applied visa on 17th jan 2012 and co assigned on 7th feb 2012. form 80 may 2012.can any one predict how much time more?
> many thanks
> regards
> Jawad ahmad


As per current trends, probably 14-16 months for medical call after CO allocation.


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> Yes, this is true that the gap between applications and invitations has reduced to zero. But, unfortunately this will not help us in terms of speedy grants. DIAC has another option to complete their annual target. They are now calling Category 5 applicants and granting them visas. So, unfortunately, our grants will still hold till the completion of security checks.


Yes agreed, but our cases wont be on hold due to Cat5 applications. Once SC is completed, we are sure to get visa.


----------



## SMShoaib

msvayani said:


> I'm thinking to go for the medicals by the end of April. That'll provide enough time for the MEDS to be finalized (if referred, by August).
> 
> Also, I don't have any issues to make the move by April next year. So fingers crossed and hoping for the best.


I would rather suggest you to wait till the Medical/PCC call of Jan/Feb 2012 COs cases. When it starts, then you do your med/PCC. At that time, you will still have about 4 -5 months to have ur medical finalized. If you do it now, it will be too early and it may squeeze your initial entry date.
Best of luck


----------



## SMShoaib

jawadasheikh said:


> Dear All
> can any one guide me that for 176 which month candidates got pcc calls?
> I applied visa on 17th jan 2012 and co assigned on 7th feb 2012. form 80 may 2012.can any one predict how much time more?
> many thanks
> regards
> Jawad ahmad


Brother, at the moment, applicants who's CO assigned in Oct/Nov/Dec 2011 are receiving Med/PCC call. So based on current trend, you may receive your Med/PCC call in around two months In Sha Allah.

If initial entry date is not a problem with you then you may go to your medical now. Since medical are taking times to finalized. By doing it now, you will save around 2 months.

Best of luck


----------



## bhura

Hi Friends,
I noticed on my application most of the documents already receivd by CO on 27 nov 2013 date is cahnged to 23-03-2013 and status is same as received almost after 4 months of co allocation.
anyone have any idea of this cahnge.....

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## vinnie88

I dont think im one of those lucky indians that get grants in 2-3 months. I spoke to my agent and he said the term "mandatory checking" is the same as " ASIO is looking intro you and you gotta wait for at least 6 months " .... oh well.... i will just wait then haha


----------



## kaSH_1075

Dear Naveed Bhai, I have same issue of lesser credit card limit regarding payment by credit card of Visa 189? How did u overcome ur issue?


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Kash 1075,

Fortunately i came across with Canadian Return in Pakistan, who was having Credit card limit of around 8000 AUD, So Thanx to him, his presence served the purpose, Other wise i am well aware of the fact, that how much hectic task it is to find some one of the match...

But i would suggest you to find some one near you especially a well established Businessman OR Allete class Salaried person...Alternatively you can also look for some of the Investors/Middlemen which also renders such kind of services.


----------



## kaSH_1075

Dear All,

I am facing the issue of payment through credit card since my credit card limit is less than $3060. . Can I pay partially or any one can you please guide me how he/she made the payment in this case? 

Looking forward towards an early response from your side.

Regards,
Kashif


----------



## kaSH_1075

Thanks Naveed bhai, I will try to find someone as per your advise at the earliest


----------



## jassmine

SMShoaib said:


> Hi Jassmine:
> 
> Welcome to the forum, please share ur complete timeline with us. Best of luck for your speedy grant.



Thanks. below is my timeline

ICT BA , ACS (+ve) 12/09/2012 | IELTS (7.5) 12/01/2013 | EOI 29/1/2013 | Lodged 189(65 points)& ACK 5/3/2013 | CO Awaiting


----------



## SMShoaib

jassmine said:


> Thanks. below is my timeline
> 
> ICT BA , ACS (+ve) 12/09/2012 | IELTS (7.5) 12/01/2013 | EOI 29/1/2013 | Lodged 189(65 points)& ACK 5/3/2013 | CO Awaiting


Please add your info in the this file by sending ur details to the e-mail mentioned. This will help you to estimate your grant. Please also add ur timeline in your signature, it will help others to quickly see ur timeline
Thanks

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## jassmine

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Jassmine,
> 
> What about your occupation, under which you have applied 189 Visa...?



ICT Business Analyst


----------



## Mavrick

mimran said:


> I would advice not to go for 189 and apply for 190. Pakistani applicants with 190 have good track of getting visas within 3 months. Best of luck.


+1

Totaly agree.

My 190 visa approved in 4 months


----------



## mimran

Hi All

What is the grant timelines for 189 for Pakistani. Have anyone on this forum got the grant yet and what are the timelines ? I believe according to DIAC, its 12 months right ?


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Mavrick,

First of all, Congratulations upon your speedy grant...

Please update your status in Pakistani Applicants Time line Link given Below...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## millinium_bug

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Mavrick,
> 
> First of all, Congratulations upon your speedy grant...
> 
> Please update your status in Pakistani Applicants Time line Link given Below...
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


yaar i don't know y we people are not following this document ..... Come on yaar .... Please make your entry in this document ....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## SMShoaib

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> What is the grant timelines for 189 for Pakistani. Have anyone on this forum got the grant yet and what are the timelines ? I believe according to DIAC, its 12 months right ?


As far as I know, no one from VHR countries got their 189 visa since July 1, 2012.


----------



## aussimmi

dear members,

i recently got a CO assigned and am wondering if anyone of you have CO allocated from Team 2 Adelaide, CO initials LC. Would love to hear some feedback regarding your interaction so far...


----------



## farhan-dubai

Dear Friends,

Just to update you all that finally I receive the passport of my daughter and submitted the scanned copy to CO on 25/03/2013.

Now please pray for me..... 


WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done on 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013


----------



## AUSA

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Just to update you all that finally I receive the passport of my daughter and submitted the scanned copy to CO on 25/03/2013.
> 
> Now please pray for me.....
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done on 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013


You will recieve your grant very soon.. it's just matter of time when your CO recieve and check your maill.. once tht done you will recieve the visa grant same time.. My best wishes with you


----------



## fadiexpart

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Just to update you all that finally I receive the passport of my daughter and submitted the scanned copy to CO on 25/03/2013.
> 
> Now please pray for me.....
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done on 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013


Good Luck Bro....


----------



## farhan-dubai

Thank you my friends for all the best wishes...

I dont know I will be able to sleep tonight or no.....


----------



## Dr.ABC

Dear Farhan,
Tomorrow morning we will hear the good news for you inshallah. the golden email is going to wake you up. Wish you the grant as ealy as tmrw morning.


----------



## farhan-dubai

Thank u doctor sahib thank u


----------



## SMShoaib

aussimmi said:


> dear members,
> 
> i recently got a CO assigned and am wondering if anyone of you have CO allocated from Team 2 Adelaide, CO initials LC. Would love to hear some feedback regarding your interaction so far...


Welcome to the forum, what is ur visa type.
Please also add ur data in the timeline sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Pak_Aussie

Mavrick said:


> +1
> 
> Totaly agree.
> 
> My 190 visa approved in 4 months


Hi Mavrick, How did you manage to get SS for Telecom Engineer in WA? Its not included SOL for 190. Please correct me as i maybe wrong


----------



## mimran

aussimmi said:


> dear members,
> 
> i recently got a CO assigned and am wondering if anyone of you have CO allocated from Team 2 Adelaide, CO initials LC. Would love to hear some feedback regarding your interaction so far...


My CO is also LC


----------



## farhan-dubai

AUSA said:


> You will recieve your grant very soon.. it's just matter of time when your CO recieve and check your maill.. once tht done you will recieve the visa grant same time.. My best wishes with you


Thanks AUSA and all the others for best wishes for me and I also wish all the ppl on the forum good luck and a prospering future


----------



## Mavrick

I got WA SS last year under code ANZSCO 263311 and it was open that time.
Please see my timeline below.



Pak_Aussie said:


> Hi Mavrick, How did you manage to get SS for Telecom Engineer in WA? Its not included SOL for 190. Please correct me as i maybe wrong


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

farhan-dubai said:


> Thanks AUSA and all the others for best wishes for me and I also wish all the ppl on the forum good luck and a prospering future


AoA, congratsss brother. Pray for others including me


----------



## SAltish

millinium_bug said:


> yaar i don't know y we people are not following this document ..... Come on yaar .... Please make your entry in this document ....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Hi all,

I just saw the spread sheet but my visa type entered into it is not 190, It's Subclass 489 for South Australia. Please correct it.

I will make my move in mid of June, 2013 insha Allah.
Is there any one else moving at the same time or near by to Adelaide.

Also I would like to congrats all who got the grants and would wish best luck to those who are waiting for the grants.

May Allah bless you all with great success and happiness. Ameen.

Stay HAppy, Stay SAltish.


----------



## Mavrick

Hi SAltish,

Best of luck for your move.

I will be moving to Perth in first week of July. Insallah

You can PM details. Thanks





SAltish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just saw the spread sheet but my visa type entered into it is not 190, It's Subclass 489 for South Australia. Please correct it.
> 
> I will make my move in mid of June, 2013 insha Allah.
> Is there any one else moving at the same time or near by to Adelaide.
> 
> Also I would like to congrats all who got the grants and would wish best luck to those who are waiting for the grants.
> 
> May Allah bless you all with great success and happiness. Ameen.
> 
> Stay HAppy, Stay SAltish.


----------



## aussimmi

Guys, I just received an email from my CO. Previously she had asked for evidence of overseas work experience. I sent in the documents and also informed her that we are having our medical exams done on the 1st of April. She replied back stating that I should not go for meds at this time since they have not been requested. I think that she will probably request them once the security checks are completed. anyone else in the same boat as me?? It seems as if I will have to wait the long security clearance before hearing some good news


----------



## bhura

aussimmi said:


> dear members,
> 
> i recently got a CO assigned and am wondering if anyone of you have CO allocated from Team 2 Adelaide, CO initials LC. Would love to hear some feedback regarding your interaction so far...


Hi aussimmi,

What docs did CO asked you to submit? have you applied for 189?


----------



## aussimmi

Guys, I just received an email from my CO. Previously she had asked for evidence of overseas work experience. I sent in the documents and also informed her that we are having our medical exams done on the 1st of April. She replied back stating that I should not go for meds at this time since they have not been requested. I think that she will probably request them once the security checks are completed. anyone else in the same boat as me?? It seems as if I will have to wait the long security clearance before hearing some good news 

I have applied for 189 visa.


----------



## SMShoaib

aussimmi said:


> Guys, I just received an email from my CO. Previously she had asked for evidence of overseas work experience. I sent in the documents and also informed her that we are having our medical exams done on the 1st of April. She replied back stating that I should not go for meds at this time since they have not been requested. I think that she will probably request them once the security checks are completed. anyone else in the same boat as me?? It seems as if I will have to wait the long security clearance before hearing some good news


Thanks for sharing your info.
What is your visa type, please add it in your signature and also add your timeline in this sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## fadiexpart

*Required to recieved*

friends my Co has changed the status fromrequired to recieved.......what does that mean plus document attached for my kids and wife are no more visible in their document lisit but mine document are still available as it is ....

Meds is also written as recieved....


regards-fahad


----------



## aussimmi

fadiexpart said:


> friends my Co has changed the status fromrequired to recieved.......what does that mean plus document attached for my kids and wife are no more visible in their document lisit but mine document are still available as it is ....
> 
> Meds is also written as recieved....
> 
> 
> regards-fahad


it seems that your grant is coming soon. If the meds have been received, then there is nothing left. since the meds and pcc were requested, that means that your security clearance has been completed. i pray you get the grant soon.....


----------



## farhan-dubai

Dear Friends,

I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.

I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.

I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.

Regards

Fari 




WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013


----------



## msvayani

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013


Many many congratulations! and best of luck for the big move!!! 

Happy to see a Pakistani getting the grant that quickly


----------



## zakinaeem

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013


Congrats bro! Wish you all the luck and success.


----------



## SAltish

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013



wow.
Masha Allah. many many congrates Bro. :clap2:


----------



## sunnyyy

fadiexpart said:


> friends my Co has changed the status fromrequired to recieved.......what does that mean plus document attached for my kids and wife are no more visible in their document lisit but mine document are still available as it is ....
> 
> Meds is also written as recieved....
> 
> 
> regards-fahad



This is good news! All the best.
Regards.


----------



## fadiexpart

aussimmi said:


> it seems that your grant is coming soon. If the meds have been received, then there is nothing left. since the meds and pcc were requested, that means that your security clearance has been completed. i pray you get the grant soon.....


okay the confusing part is that my co asked me to go for medical in his first mail and then on call she told me that you will go through SC and that will take around 6 months .... so unable to identify the trend right now .....


on the other hand my file is on hold and my wife's medical is in complete as we are expecting baby soon and then she will go through xray ...

moreover there is no call with any of my employer....

one more thing is that there are two more step as Met and BF/Trim that shows the complition. 


so lets see how it moves on ....just sharing for the sake of sharinging and information for others...


thanks for you good wishes, i pray same for all of you ....


Regards-fahad


----------



## fadiexpart

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013




wow.....:clap2:lane:

mubrook bro a very nice news from my countryman and that will give lot of courage to ppl waitinghere on this fourm as everyone was little confused with SC.

i wish you all the best and prosper life in australia...in sha Allah

Regards-fahad


----------



## sunnyyy

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013



Congratulations!
Glad to see another paki brother getting grant, alhamdolillah!

Regards.


----------



## SMShoaib

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013



Congratulation Brother.
A dream timeline for a VHR country applicant :clap2:
Wishing you all the best for your future. lane:


----------



## bukhari

Hallelujah :whoo:


farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013


----------



## Naveed539

Can any 190 Pak applicant Grant holder confirm, that their Visa Application is passed through Security Checks Or Not (Subclass 190 is exempted from Security Checks even for VHR like Pakistan), as per the communication with His/Her CO...?


----------



## millinium_bug

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013


Congrats,
MashAllah very good news 

What is your initial entry date mentioned on the letter?

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Farhan,

Many Many Congratulations,

Please also update your *VISA GRANT STATUS* over Pakistani Applicant Time line Sheet...

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539

Just to ask one query Quickly,

I have just been allocated a CO shortly today and i have been requested to Submit PCC & Medical along with Form 80 within 28 days as expected...Just wanted to ask that is this normal trend for CO's to ask for Medical & PCC before starting Security Checks for applicants from VHR like Pakistan and Secondly is there any 189 Applicant, who has not been asked to submit Medicals & PCC yet and his / her Security Checks have been started instead...?


----------



## Naveed539

Just to ask one query Quickly,

I have just been allocated a CO shortly today and i have been requested to Submit PCC & Medical along with Form 80 within 28 days as expected...Just wanted to ask that is this normal trend for CO's to ask for Medical & PCC before starting Security Checks for applicants from VHR like Pakistan and Secondly is there any 189 Applicant, who has not been asked to submit Medicals & PCC yet and his / her Security Checks have been started instead...?


----------



## mimran

A Nov 2011 CO assigned (175) got visa in Mar2013. So I really hope 2012 applicant will hear some good news in coming month or two.


----------



## Bravo

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013


Congrats bro!!!!


----------



## GulPak

Hello Everyone,

Need comments on the situation from seniors. Today my received documents in evisa showing current date i.e 27th March. Previously it was 13th november. The co allocated on 13th nov and status was changed to received and now after a long time date change but status remains the same. Is it normal? bit nervous
Regards


----------



## GulPak

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRTULATIONS and good luck for the move


----------



## AUSA

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013


Dear Fari Congrats a lot ..


----------



## djmalik

mimran said:


> A Nov 2011 CO assigned (175) got visa in Mar2013. So I really hope 2012 applicant will hear some good news in coming month or two.


Alhamdulillah


----------



## fadiexpart

GulPak said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Need comments on the situation from seniors. Today my received documents in evisa showing current date i.e 27th March. Previously it was 13th november. The co allocated on 13th nov and status was changed to received and now after a long time date change but status remains the same. Is it normal? bit nervous
> Regards


Doc status is Recomended , Required, Recieved, Met , and BF....so it means you are couple of steps away from final grant and CO can skip statuses if want.

well i have a situation where my docx status is been changed to recieved today after 3 months. i am with team 33 Li Z. 


please tell me few things given below so we can compare what is happening around...

189/190????
what your CO told about SC
what about your medical PCC???
Form 80???
any employer contact???

Regards-fahad


----------



## fadiexpart

Naveed539 said:


> Just to ask one query Quickly,
> 
> I have just been allocated a CO shortly today and i have been requested to Submit PCC & Medical along with Form 80 within 28 days as expected...Just wanted to ask that is this normal trend for CO's to ask for Medical & PCC before starting Security Checks for applicants from VHR like Pakistan and Secondly is there any 189 Applicant, who has not been asked to submit Medicals & PCC yet and his / her Security Checks have been started instead...?


i have same experience as my CO asked for PCC and Meds straight a way but most of the COs discourage early meds and PCC.they asked applicats to wait till requested . other ppl said it is a good sighn but my CO told me i will go through security check and that will take around 6 months.

please tell me your CO and Team ...(mine is team 33 LZ)

Regards-fahad


----------



## djmalik

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013


congratulations. what is the date of entry mentioned on the grant?


----------



## farhan-dubai

Dear Friends,

I am so over whelmed with your congratulations and I am so thankful to you ppl who keep me motivated all the time during the process and guide me through it.

You ppl are like my extended family members and I wish all of you best of luck for your visa grants and want all of you to be like one family in OZ as well.

for the question asked by Shoaib and Malik:

As per grant letter I must make my first entry to OZ before 07/02/2014.

Please note that I have submitted two PCCs one from Pakistan and one from UAE.

Pakistan's PCC was issued on 07/02/2013 and UAE one was issued on 19/02/2013. Also note that my medicals were done on 19/02/2013.

So the CO took the first date of my PCC from Pakistan as it was issued first and has given me exactly one year from first thing issued our of PCCs or medicals.


----------



## sunnyyy

fadiexpart said:


> i have same experience as my CO asked for PCC and Meds straight a way but most of the COs discourage early meds and PCC.they asked applicats to wait till requested . other ppl said it is a good sighn but my CO told me i will go through security check and that will take around 6 months.
> 
> please tell me your CO and Team ...(mine is team 33 LZ)
> 
> Regards-fahad


Hi Fahad,

If ur CO mentioned 6 months particularly.. Did he mean 6 months from Visa lodgement till case finalization OR 6 months only for security checks?

Regards.


----------



## TV Buff

This wait is killing me!


----------



## GulPak

fadiexpart said:


> Doc status is Recomended , Required, Recieved, Met , and BF....so it means you are couple of steps away from final grant and CO can skip statuses if want.
> 
> well i have a situation where my docx status is been changed to recieved today after 3 months. i am with team 33 Li Z.
> 
> 
> please tell me few things given below so we can compare what is happening around...
> 
> 
> 189/190???? 190
> what your CO told about SC nothing
> what about your medical PCC??? submitted
> Form 80??? submitted
> any employer contact??? Don't know
> 
> Regards-fahad


Answers in red


----------



## sunnyyy

TV Buff said:


> This wait is killing me!


Hi,
Perhaps this is the case with most among us .
btw, You located in melbourne? If so, since how long? cz that wd perhaps affect your timelines as compared to other paki 189 applicants.. in the positive sense.

Regards


----------



## mimran

A DEC 2011 assigned applicant (176) got his medical / pcc call today. So it seems things are picking up. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## bhura

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> Perhaps this is the case with most among us .
> btw, You located in melbourne? If so, since how long? cz that wd perhaps affect your timelines as compared to other paki 189 applicants.. in the positive sense.
> 
> Regards


Hi Sunny,

any update on your case? did you contact Co recently.
I have seen most of my docs received by CO in november now she changed status to receiceived again on 23 march, do you have any idea of this change.

Wish you good luck for your grant.


Regards


----------



## sunnyyy

bhura said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> any update on your case? did you contact Co recently.
> I have seen most of my docs received by CO in november now she changed status to receiceived again on 23 march, do you have any idea of this change.
> 
> Wish you good luck for your grant.
> 
> 
> Regards


Hi bhura,

Hope you are doing well.
Well i inquired after front loading my Meds in early Feb and received response in March with below mentioned text:

----------
Please be advised that your Health results have been received

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
------------

So, waiting..
The positive thing here I assume is that my Meds have at least not been further Refered, what do you think? 

Regards.


----------



## fmasaud84

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Mavrick,
> 
> First of all, Congratulations upon your speedy grant...
> 
> Please update your status in Pakistani Applicants Time line Link given Below...
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


how to add an entry in this ?

or sending an email is the only option ?


----------



## aussimmi

Naveed539 said:


> Just to ask one query Quickly,
> 
> I have just been allocated a CO shortly today and i have been requested to Submit PCC & Medical along with Form 80 within 28 days as expected...Just wanted to ask that is this normal trend for CO's to ask for Medical & PCC before starting Security Checks for applicants from VHR like Pakistan and Secondly is there any 189 Applicant, who has not been asked to submit Medicals & PCC yet and his / her Security Checks have been started instead...?


It seems as if these things vary from a case to case basis. I have been allocated a CO and she asked me for some docs relating to overseas work experience. I sent in the docs and also informed her that i had my meds scheduled for 1-Apr. She replied back saying that I should not go for meds now since they have not been requested.


----------



## usmanahmadgul

Guys, my friend who applied for 176 (paper) in Dec 2011, got this email from his CO I was wondering what is the status of his application, may be he near to get his PCC and Meds call. Note that most of the information requested was already provided 

Please find below additional information required for further action in order for your application to proceed. 

• Please provide the applicants Town/City and State/Province of birth.
• Please clarify whether the applicant has a contact telephone number, if so, please provide it.
• Please provide the Date From for the applicants current residential address.
• Please provide all of the applicants Education/Employment details since leaving high-school to January 2003 (this includes unemployment). Please provide information in relation to how client was financially supported during any periods unemployment or Education. 
• Please provide the employers full address for all periods of employment.
• Please provide the State/Province of birth for the applicants Parents and Siblings.
• Please provide the Date of birth for the applicants Siblings.
• We note that this referral is for a Skilled Sponsored Visa, please clarify the details of the Visa Sponsor.


Kind Regards


----------



## tenten

aussimmi said:


> It seems as if these things vary from a case to case basis. I have been allocated a CO and she asked me for some docs relating to overseas work experience. I sent in the docs and also informed her that i had my meds scheduled for 1-Apr. She replied back saying that I should not go for meds now since they have not been requested.


That pretty much is the standard - meds are done when requested by CO. However a common trend is to 'front load' - trying to speed the process by having the meds ready before CO requests. The downside is that the CO has an idea of the time frame it takes before your application is finalised (though they will not share this info) and so the CO will request meds later in the process when its unlikey that they will expire before your grant and to allow you reasonable time between grant and validation date. 

So its not surprising CO wants you to wait. I suggest you do as she says - may well save you having to redo meds.


----------



## tenten

usmanahmadgul said:


> Guys, my friend who applied for 176 (paper) in Dec 2011, got this email from his CO I was wondering what is the status of his application, may be he near to get his PCC and Meds call. Note that most of the information requested was already provided
> 
> Please find below additional information required for further action in order for your application to proceed.
> 
> • Please provide the applicants Town/City and State/Province of birth.
> • Please clarify whether the applicant has a contact telephone number, if so, please provide it.
> • Please provide the Date From for the applicants current residential address.
> • Please provide all of the applicants Education/Employment details since leaving high-school to January 2003 (this includes unemployment). Please provide information in relation to how client was financially supported during any periods unemployment or Education.
> • Please provide the employers full address for all periods of employment.
> • Please provide the State/Province of birth for the applicants Parents and Siblings.
> • Please provide the Date of birth for the applicants Siblings.
> • We note that this referral is for a Skilled Sponsored Visa, please clarify the details of the Visa Sponsor.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards


Sounds like form 80.


----------



## usmanahmadgul

tenten said:


> Sounds like form 80.


Yes, but again it was provided along with all the forms when application was launched.


----------



## SMShoaib

usmanahmadgul said:


> Guys, my friend who applied for 176 (paper) in Dec 2011, got this email from his CO I was wondering what is the status of his application, may be he near to get his PCC and Meds call. Note that most of the information requested was already provided
> 
> Please find below additional information required for further action in order for your application to proceed.
> 
> • Please provide the applicants Town/City and State/Province of birth.
> • Please clarify whether the applicant has a contact telephone number, if so, please provide it.
> • Please provide the Date From for the applicants current residential address.
> • Please provide all of the applicants Education/Employment details since leaving high-school to January 2003 (this includes unemployment). Please provide information in relation to how client was financially supported during any periods unemployment or Education.
> • Please provide the employers full address for all periods of employment.
> • Please provide the State/Province of birth for the applicants Parents and Siblings.
> • Please provide the Date of birth for the applicants Siblings.
> • We note that this referral is for a Skilled Sponsored Visa, please clarify the details of the Visa Sponsor.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards



This is possibly a good sign before the medical call. In the past, some applicants were asked similar information before sending them the silver mail. I wish, your friend will receive his silver mail soon.

Best of luck


----------



## usmanahmadgul

SMShoaib said:


> This is possibly a good sign before the medical call. In the past, some applicants were asked similar information before sending them the silver mail. I wish, your friend will receive his silver mail soon.
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks, I was also thinking it corresponds to something good. Could you also guess the time frame for the 'silver mail' I believe it should come within a month or so. 16 months after application looks to be the right time for good news.


----------



## SMShoaib

usmanahmadgul said:


> Thanks, I was also thinking it corresponds to something good. Could you also guess the time frame for the 'silver mail' I believe it should come within a month or so. 16 months after application looks to be the right time for good news.


The fruit is about to ripe 
In shaa Allah within one month.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013


MasALLAH Congratsss Brother.


----------



## TV Buff

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> Perhaps this is the case with most among us .
> btw, You located in melbourne? If so, since how long? cz that wd perhaps affect your timelines as compared to other paki 189 applicants.. in the positive sense.
> 
> Regards


Hey Sunnyyy, I've been in Melbourne for almost 4 years now. Studied here, got my TR (Graduate Skilled Visa, Subclass 485) and it's still taking this long. God knows why.


----------



## fadiexpart

GulPak said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Need comments on the situation from seniors. Today my received documents in evisa showing current date i.e 27th March. Previously it was 13th november. The co allocated on 13th nov and status was changed to received and now after a long time date change but status remains the same. Is it normal? bit nervous
> Regards


we have exactly same case, the difference is you applied for 190 and mine is 189, your document date has changed to 27th and mine is 26th of march. meds and pcc submitted along with form 80. 

so good luck bro.... lets follow each other to future moves of CO.

regards-fahad


----------



## fadiexpart

sunnyyy said:


> Hi Fahad,
> 
> If ur CO mentioned 6 months particularly.. Did he mean 6 months from Visa lodgement till case finalization OR 6 months only for security checks?
> 
> Regards.



not clear bro.... 

i will contact her once my case will be re open.(on-hold)

Regards-fahad


----------



## lahori_Dude

Many Many Congrats Bro, You are a hope to all the Pakistani Applicants. May Allah give you more and thanks for your encouragement on different topics during the process.
Adil



farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that by the grace of Al Mighty I received the visa grant today.
> 
> I also like to thank all of the fellow members for their support especially in guiding me thourgh the process and keep me motivating.
> 
> I wish all the members getting grants before July 2013.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved 08/01/2013, Sent WASS agreement 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply 15/01/2013, Applied visa 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Daughther's passport received and submitted on 25/03/2013: visa granted 27/03/2013


----------



## SMShoaib

Dear All:
Now I've rights to update the timeline sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Please check your data is entered correctly in the sheet. For any addition/modification, please send me a message.

Please also encourage other Pakistani applicants to enter their data in the sheet.

regards,

Shoaib


----------



## Pencil

usmanahmadgul said:


> Guys, my friend who applied for 176 (paper) in Dec 2011, got this email from his CO I was wondering what is the status of his application, may be he near to get his PCC and Meds call. Note that most of the information requested was already provided
> 
> Please find below additional information required for further action in order for your application to proceed.
> 
> • Please provide the applicants Town/City and State/Province of birth.
> • Please clarify whether the applicant has a contact telephone number, if so, please provide it.
> • Please provide the Date From for the applicants current residential address.
> • Please provide all of the applicants Education/Employment details since leaving high-school to January 2003 (this includes unemployment). Please provide information in relation to how client was financially supported during any periods unemployment or Education.
> • Please provide the employers full address for all periods of employment.
> • Please provide the State/Province of birth for the applicants Parents and Siblings.
> • Please provide the Date of birth for the applicants Siblings.
> • We note that this referral is for a Skilled Sponsored Visa, please clarify the details of the Visa Sponsor.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards


CO asks for the detailed information if missed out in either form 80/1221/etc. This information is forwarded further to security clearance. 

For External Security Checks they don't mention any timelines however for HR countries it takes 8 months to 2.5 years. 

Best of luck...


----------



## opfian

TV Buff said:


> Hey Sunnyyy, I've been in Melbourne for almost 4 years now. Studied here, got my TR (Graduate Skilled Visa, Subclass 485) and it's still taking this long. God knows why.



Interestingly, 189 Visa for OnShore Pakistani applicants is also taking long. 

Normally OnShore applicants get quick response.


----------



## SMShoaib

Dear All:
Now I've rights to update the timeline sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...hl=en_US#gid=0

Please check your data is entered correctly in the sheet. For any addition/modification, please send me a message.

Please also encourage other Pakistani applicants to enter their data in the sheet.

regards,

Shoaib


----------



## SMShoaib

Dear All:
Now I've rights to update the timeline sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Please check your data is entered correctly in the sheet. For any addition/modification, please send me a message.

Please also encourage other Pakistani applicants to enter their data in the sheet.

regards,

Shoaib


----------



## sunnyyy

TV Buff said:


> Hey Sunnyyy, I've been in Melbourne for almost 4 years now. Studied here, got my TR (Graduate Skilled Visa, Subclass 485) and it's still taking this long. God knows why.


Hi,
Thanks for sharing ur details. Let's stay positive though.. InshaAllah ur case will also be finalized soon!

regards.


----------



## Naveed539

Hi Experts,

Need your bit of advice upon one of my query please.

I lodged my Application on 31st Jan, 2013 and in that application i claimed my Overseas experience from *June 2006 till March, 2012*...During the said period, i served in *(Rawalpindi City)* till 31 January, 2013...But on 1st Feb, 2013, i have been posted at new Duty Station *(Lahore City)*...
Do i need to intimate about this change of my (Job place Station) to my CO by describing the situation in a simple email format…? 
*OR* 
I need to fill & upload/send Form 1022 (Notification in changes in Circumstances) by email...?

Looking for the best opinions,

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539

Hi Experts,

Need your bit of advice upon one of my query please.

I lodged my Application on 31st Jan, 2013 and in that application i claimed my Overseas experience from *June 2006 till March, 2012*...During the said period, i served in *(Rawalpindi City)* till 31 January, 2013...But on 1st Feb, 2013, i have been posted at new Duty Station *(Lahore City)*...
Do i need to intimate about this change of my (Job place Station) to my CO by describing the situation in a simple email format…? 
*OR* 
I need to fill & upload/send Form 1022 (Notification in changes in Circumstances) by email...?

Looking for the best opinions,

Regards,


----------



## Hrsid

Can anyone let me know how many total payments are made for 189 and at what steps/milestones. (great if u mention each payment's amount too). Thanks


----------



## Rezasol

inform CO. s/he will advise further.


----------



## fadiexpart

Naveed539 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your bit of advice upon one of my query please.
> 
> I lodged my Application on 31st Jan, 2013 and in that application i claimed my Overseas experience from *June 2006 till March, 2012*...During the said period, i served in *(Rawalpindi City)* till 31 January, 2013...But on 1st Feb, 2013, i have been posted at new Duty Station *(Lahore City)*...
> Do i need to intimate about this change of my (Job place Station) to my CO by describing the situation in a simple email format…?
> *OR*
> I need to fill & upload/send Form 1022 (Notification in changes in Circumstances) by email...?
> 
> Looking for the best opinions,
> 
> Regards,


i think you should inform CO through mail as my CO held my case till we have new baby just on email but i asked her please tell me if she need any form ... and answer was your file is on hold....


so do the same inform through mail ask if she need any document for that ....


Regards-fahad


----------



## SMShoaib

Hrsid said:


> Can anyone let me know how many total payments are made for 189 and at what steps/milestones. (great if u mention each payment's amount too). Thanks


First IELTS (Rs. 17000 aprox.)
one time 189 application payment at the time of application lodge (not EOI) about AUD 3000
if your spouse, if any, ielts is not above 4.5 then around AUD 4500 before finalization of application


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

AoA. I worked in a company as a chemist and during my employment ,I have been involved in paid on job training period outside country. Will this training be count in experience ?


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

AoA. I worked in a company as a chemist and during my employment ,I have been involved in paid on job training period outside country. Will this training be count in experience ?


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

AoA. I worked in a company as a chemist and during my employment ,I have been involved in paid on job training period outside country. Will this training be count in experience ?


----------



## Pencil

SMShoaib said:


> Dear All:
> Now I've rights to update the timeline sheet
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> Please check your data is entered correctly in the sheet. For any addition/modification, please send me a message.
> 
> Please also encourage other Pakistani applicants to enter their data in the sheet.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Shoaib


Hey Shoaib,
If above msg was for me, then thanks for updating the info in the sheet. 

Regards...


----------



## farhan-dubai

Naveed539 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your bit of advice upon one of my query please.
> 
> I lodged my Application on 31st Jan, 2013 and in that application i claimed my Overseas experience from *June 2006 till March, 2012*...During the said period, i served in *(Rawalpindi City)* till 31 January, 2013...But on 1st Feb, 2013, i have been posted at new Duty Station *(Lahore City)*...
> Do i need to intimate about this change of my (Job place Station) to my CO by describing the situation in a simple email format…?
> *OR*
> I need to fill & upload/send Form 1022 (Notification in changes in Circumstances) by email...?
> 
> Looking for the best opinions,
> 
> Regards,


Dear Naveed,

As Fahad has told, inform the CO but also keep the form 1022 ready as well just to save time


----------



## Hrsid

SMShoaib said:


> First IELTS (Rs. 17000 aprox.)
> one time 189 application payment at the time of application lodge (not EOI) about AUD 3000
> if your spouse, if any, ielts is not above 4.5 then around AUD 4500 before finalization of application



Thanx... U mean EOI itself is of no cost?


----------



## Hrsid

SMShoaib said:


> First IELTS (Rs. 17000 aprox.)
> one time 189 application payment at the time of application lodge (not EOI) about AUD 3000
> if your spouse, if any, ielts is not above 4.5 then around AUD 4500 before finalization of application


Also, ACS assessment is something u didnt mention right?


----------



## SMShoaib

Hrsid said:


> Thanx... U mean EOI itself is of no cost?


Yes there is no cost for EOI but as you said, there is a cost of ACS


----------



## SMShoaib

Pencil said:


> Hey Shoaib,
> If above msg was for me, then thanks for updating the info in the sheet.
> 
> Regards...


it was for ALL


----------



## TV Buff

Thanks Sunnyyy. Inshallah soon, wish the same for you and everyone else here as well. 
Just logged on to my E-Visa portal and found the status of my documents been changed to 'Received'. 

Must give it to them, these DIAC people do have a sense of humour. Decide to finally change the status after 4 and a half months of submitting them, that too on a public holiday (Good Friday), when they're not supposed to be working.


----------



## sunnyyy

TV Buff said:


> Thanks Sunnyyy. Inshallah soon, wish the same for you and everyone else here as well.
> Just logged on to my E-Visa portal and found the status of my documents been changed to 'Received'.
> 
> Must give it to them, these DIAC people do have a sense of humour. Decide to finally change the status after 4 and a half months of submitting them, that too on a public holiday (Good Friday), when they're not supposed to be working.


InshaAllah.
I hv observed the same on my eVisa portal as well, i.e. the status of my documents has changed to 'Received'. I think that's a system issue & has no significance... However, i do hope that i m wrong 

regards.


----------



## fadiexpart

SMShoaib said:


> First IELTS (Rs. 17000 aprox.)
> one time 189 application payment at the time of application lodge (not EOI) about AUD 3000
> if your spouse, if any, ielts is not above 4.5 then around AUD 4500 before finalization of application



professional assessment like ACS....where does that come.... plz chk the cost again..

regards


----------



## justujoo

fadiexpart said:


> professional assessment like ACS....where does that come.... plz chk the cost again..
> 
> regards


IELTS at AEO = Rs. 19000
ACS Official Charges = 450$ but deducted around Rs. 49000
EOI submission = 0
Visa fee after invitation = 3040$


----------



## Naveed539

Dear TV Buff & Sunny,

Just been through your latest threads...I am surprised Why your doc status has changed after so much of time to *"Received"* status *WHERE AS* it changed to Received in my case on the same day, when i attached the different Documents...

But you know what, I presume, You guys have got something good to hear from DIAC in the coming days, i presume inshallah...Other wise this makes no sense to change the status after 4 months...I wish things could happen in the same way, as i am expecting...

Best Wishes,


----------



## SMShoaib

Naveed539 said:


> Dear TV Buff & Sunny,
> 
> Just been through your latest threads...I am surprised Why your doc status has changed after so much of time to *"Received"* status *WHERE AS* it changed to Received in my case on the same day, when i attached the different Documents...
> 
> But you know what, I presume, You guys have got something good to hear from DIAC in the coming days, i presume inshallah...Other wise this makes no sense to change the status after 4 months...I wish things could happen in the same way, as i am expecting...
> 
> Best Wishes,


Brother, online status is not much reliable to conclude any thing. Most of the times, COs do not bother to update the status.
In my case, CO updated the status about after 3 months (Aug 2012) till then not heard any thing except Security Checks.
Since both of the applicants applied for 189 therefore there is a slim chance that they will hear about silver/golden mail in near future.

I've updated the google sheet, please check that no one have got 189 visa yet (13 entries so far). 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

I sincerely pray that all of us get our visas at the right time


----------



## Naveed539

Dear SMShoaib,

Yes i do Agree...But Lets hope for the best in the days to come.
By the way, Are you a 175/176 Applicant OR 189/190 instead, as the same is not being reflected in your Timeline / Signatures part...?


----------



## SMShoaib

Naveed539 said:


> Dear SMShoaib,
> 
> Yes i do Agree...But Lets hope for the best in the days to come.
> By the way, Are you a 175/176 Applicant OR 189/190 instead, as the same is not being reflected in your Timeline / Signatures part...?


Yes, I agree; we have to hope for the best.
EA - 31st Jan 2012; IELTS Result - 21st Jan 2012; 175 Applied - 14th Feb 2012; Mechanical Engineer, Pakistan; CO - 6th August, 2012; PCC - Not yet; Meds - Not yet;


----------



## TV Buff

Thanks Naveed539, I don't quite get it either to be honest. But I do hope it turns out to be like you say.


----------



## Hrsid

justujoo said:


> IELTS at AEO = Rs. 19000
> ACS Official Charges = 450$ but deducted around Rs. 49000
> EOI submission = 0
> Visa fee after invitation = 3040$


Thanks!!


----------



## samy25

hi all
it seems like that i will go for 489 . plz help me for following queries?

further for PR on 489 the condition of one year full time work is "any" work or u have to work under ur job code? as i am applying for business analyst.

how much success chances getting PR after 489/

plz guide


----------



## millinium_bug

samy25 said:


> hi all
> it seems like that i will go for 489 . plz help me for following queries?
> 
> further for PR on 489 the condition of one year full time work is "any" work or u have to work under ur job code? as i am applying for business analyst.
> 
> how much success chances getting PR after 489/
> 
> plz guide


Yes you can work under any profession for one year ..... 
Chances to get PR after 489, all depends on your luck reason are

1) In region there are very limited job opportunities even if u finding an odd work.
2) On 489 u can't claim any time of help from Govt like medicare, child bonus etc.
3) If you r moving with family it is really hard to live if u don't have enough funds to survive.

Beside that a friend of mine moved to West Australia on 475 visa .... he is there since last 2 months but unable to find any sort of work ..... Now he is nearly going out of his finances .....

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## fadiexpart

*Status changed (received)*



TV Buff said:


> Thanks Sunnyyy. Inshallah soon, wish the same for you and everyone else here as well.
> Just logged on to my E-Visa portal and found the status of my documents been changed to 'Received'.
> 
> Must give it to them, these DIAC people do have a sense of humour. Decide to finally change the status after 4 and a half months of submitting them, that too on a public holiday (Good Friday), when they're not supposed to be working.


yeah and the most interesting part is that my family member's status has changed to received, but the attachment i provided has gone but i can still see all the attachment with my name. there is another issue that few heads are still as recommended/required like Assessment, Ielts, and Australian education evidence.... i have provided all the docx Co requested in Nov.


so things are confused right now .... 

but i agree we hope for the best and it will be best, in sha Allah

Regards-fahad


----------



## opfian

The received date for five of my uploaded documents under "Next Steps" section have been changed to 28-March-2013 even though they were uploaded back in Nov-2012. Interestingly "Attachments Provided" section is showing correct received date.


I saw an other member "Bhura" experiencing the same thing. Do we have any other 189 Visa applicant who experienced the same?


----------



## bhura

opfian said:


> The received date for five of my uploaded documents under "Next Steps" section have been changed to 28-March-2013 even though they were uploaded back in Nov-2012. Interestingly "Attachments Provided" section is showing correct received date.
> 
> 
> I saw an other member "Bhura" experiencing the same thing. Do we have any other 189 Visa applicant who experienced the same?


Opfian
We do have some other candidates have their dates changed to received what I guess as positive thinking our co might have received S.C and hope for a golden mail soon for all the mates.


----------



## Naveed539

I agree with Bhura...If the status of the Doc just changed to Received recently, its not some thing of significance, But yes, If the date of Receiving of Doc has changed to the *Recent Date* (28 March etc)...Then YES Here you all go with some Positive inshallah in the coming days...

Dats what my mind justifies for...


----------



## mimran

samy25 said:


> hi all
> it seems like that i will go for 489 . plz help me for following queries?
> 
> further for PR on 489 the condition of one year full time work is "any" work or u have to work under ur job code? as i am applying for business analyst.
> 
> how much success chances getting PR after 489/
> 
> plz guide


Why not apply for 190 visa. Recent applicants from Pakistan got 190 in 3 months, so I think better avail this opportunity as IT jobs mostly in the main cities.


----------



## samy25

thanks imran and shoaib..

my first preference is 190 rather 189 or 489...bt my listening skills are damaged due to bad concentration. i skipped four to five questions in second IELTS too  my result on 5th april but i am just tryng to prepare me for 489 option also.

i know abt medicare think. its okay for now. but lets assume if no job code restriction then one can find any work.
but shoaib just said that his friend could not even find any work..that is scary.. 

secondly was reading victoria 489 page and as far as i get it they want an offer of job on 489?? why this??? as i know on 489 u dont need job offer...
please guide me in this regard before i land my self into chain of problems...


----------



## sunnyyy

opfian said:


> The received date for five of my uploaded documents under "Next Steps" section have been changed to 28-March-2013 even though they were uploaded back in Nov-2012. Interestingly "Attachments Provided" section is showing correct received date.
> 
> 
> I saw an other member "Bhura" experiencing the same thing. Do we have any other 189 Visa applicant who experienced the same?


Hi Opfian,

Hope u r doing good bro.
Yes apart from you and Bhura, I have also noticed the same on eVisa along with fadiexpart and TV Buff.
Another interesting thing here is that, all 5 of us have case submissions in or close to October 2012 and hence most of our cases shall complete 6 months in April.

Regards.


----------



## mrzone

Friends:

I have my BCS (hons) degree dated July 2010 with transcript and all but I have work experience since Feb 2008 to present. My Experience is related to the ANZSCO Description ICT Business Analyst which already my employer stated in the employment reference. 

Any idea how this will be assessed? OR should I ask to modify the dates and state the work stared after July 2010? This will result my experience to show only 2.8 Years.. 

I was studying in evening shift, while at morning working as Full Time.

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

Hi Guys,
i appreciate the forum and specially this thread..i am reading this since a week and finding very useful information from it....i am a software engg working in Lhr....and applied for ACS in Dec...after 2 month i.e. in Feb 18 i got he positive assessment...the only problem i see in that is..they haven't considered my current experience which is almost 2 years and mentioned it insufficient information...but my agent didnt ask me to re-evaluate...and we applied for EOI on 22 Feb..and it was astonishing for me to get the invitation at 3rd March which was very early then i expected....as the next step os Visa ledgment so planning to pay uptill this tuesday or wednesday...but meanwhile i have completed all the req documents...so that is my story..
i want to know about police clearance report...my agent ask me to get the police report from every city i lived in last 10 years...why it is so?
also according to the sheet maintained by sunny( i think) the stats are not encouraged for pakistanis and software engineers...


----------



## samy25

mrzone said:


> Friends:
> 
> I have my BCS (hons) degree dated July 2010 with transcript and all but I have work experience since Feb 2008 to present. My Experience is related to the ANZSCO Description ICT Business Analyst which already my employer stated in the employment reference.
> 
> Any idea how this will be assessed? OR should I ask to modify the dates and state the work stared after July 2010? This will result my experience to show only 2.8 Years..
> 
> I was studying in evening shift, while at morning working as Full Time.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


they will consider ur exp post qualification.


----------



## mrzone

samy25 said:


> they will consider ur exp post qualification.


Thanks samy25...., Brother but I need detailed reply...

May I continue to submit the Employment Reference dated from Feb 2008 to Present ? 

or should I change the dates after as per my graduation which will be from July 2010 to present OR wait for 4 months to complete Experience count as 3 Years to gain at least 5?

Please advise...


----------



## millinium_bug

mrzone said:


> Friends:
> 
> I have my BCS (hons) degree dated July 2010 with transcript and all but I have work experience since Feb 2008 to present. My Experience is related to the ANZSCO Description ICT Business Analyst which already my employer stated in the employment reference.
> 
> Any idea how this will be assessed? OR should I ask to modify the dates and state the work stared after July 2010? This will result my experience to show only 2.8 Years..
> 
> I was studying in evening shift, while at morning working as Full Time.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


No worries bro, your full experience will be counted.... I was in the same scenario. ACS accepted my experience during the studies...

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## fadiexpart

Haseeb.hasan said:


> Hi Guys,
> i appreciate the forum and specially this thread..i am reading this since a week and finding very useful information from it....i am a software engg working in Lhr....and applied for ACS in Dec...after 2 month i.e. in Feb 18 i got he positive assessment...the only problem i see in that is..they haven't considered my current experience which is almost 2 years and mentioned it insufficient information...but my agent didnt ask me to re-evaluate...and we applied for EOI on 22 Feb..and it was astonishing for me to get the invitation at 3rd March which was very early then i expected....as the next step os Visa ledgment so planning to pay uptill this tuesday or wednesday...but meanwhile i have completed all the req documents...so that is my story..
> i want to know about police clearance report...my agent ask me to get the police report from every city i lived in last 10 years...why it is so?
> also according to the sheet maintained by sunny( i think) the stats are not encouraged for pakistanis and software engineers...


i will suggest to wait till co request, as you need to get it from different cities.or do it if you are ready to get it again even medical is just a mater of money nothing else do it and upload in-front.

yeah agent is right get it from all cities in my opinion.

now Pakistan, their cases and hurdles doesn't matter yaar we are good ppl, we know and they need to know that fact....cheers

so good luck bro..... 

regards-fahad


----------



## mrzone

millinium_bug said:


> No worries bro, your full experience will be counted.... I was in the same scenario. ACS accepted my experience during the studies...
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Thank you very much bro.

Just one more clarification required.. Is this exp count would be an issue during SS submission? I heard these kind of exp counts with +ve remarks from ACS but could result in deeming dates issue during SS? 

Any idea? Please advise and Thanks in advance bro!!


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

fadiexpart said:


> i will suggest to wait till co request, as you need to get it from different cities.or do it if you are ready to get it again even medical is just a mater of money nothing else do it and upload in-front.
> 
> yeah agent is right get it from all cities in my opinion.
> 
> now Pakistan, their cases and hurdles doesn't matter yaar we are good ppl, we know and they need to know that fact....cheers
> 
> so good luck bro.....
> 
> regards-fahad




yes u r right...they need us that's why they want more than 2 million engineers and resources from the rest of world......
i forgot to ask a question.....in ACS assessment as i mentioned my current experience wasn't considered and marked as "insufficient information"...when i asked the reason they told me that my experience wasn't have the current date under the signature (WTF)..and they asked me to review your case in case you need to include that...but despite this my assessment was positive...with 7 year of professional experience....
my question is?
what about the CO....will he ask to review the ASSESSMENT 
or i need to just send the updated document with date mentioned properly....as my assessment is already positive...
my points breakdown include 8+ experience including current employment..what would i do now?


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

being lil impatient...i have another question...
as i need to lodge the visa now....when i apply the button i need to enter all the information needed...do i have the option of saving it and logging in again later...or once i "apply visa"
i have to do it in one session including the PAYMENT...
can i pay once all the information is completed and attached....whether it take a week....


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Opfian
> We do have some other candidates have their dates changed to received what I guess as positive thinking our co might have received S.C and hope for a golden mail soon for all the mates.



by the way dude .. i think i met ya ... you are the same guy who was sitting beside me during IELTS Exam in Hilton Cornichie Abu Dhabi


----------



## bhura

You are right if i was talking too much


----------



## bhura

Haseeb.hasan said:


> being lil impatient...i have another question...
> as i need to lodge the visa now....when i apply the button i need to enter all the information needed...do i have the option of saving it and logging in again later...or once i "apply visa"
> i have to do it in one session including the PAYMENT...
> can i pay once all the information is completed and attached....whether it take a week....


You can save and continue later as many times as you want till 60 days


----------



## fadiexpart

sunnyyy said:


> Hi Opfian,
> 
> Hope u r doing good bro.
> Yes apart from you and Bhura, I have also noticed the same on eVisa along with fadiexpart and TV Buff.
> Another interesting thing here is that, all 5 of us have case submissions in or close to October 2012 and hence most of our cases shall complete 6 months in April.
> 
> Regards.


just want to share that atachment with my family (wife kids) name are not visible at all .... 
status is ther for all documents,

what does that mean ....


----------



## millinium_bug

mrzone said:


> Thank you very much bro.
> 
> Just one more clarification required.. Is this exp count would be an issue during SS submission? I heard these kind of exp counts with +ve remarks from ACS but could result in deeming dates issue during SS?
> 
> Any idea? Please advise and Thanks in advance bro!!


No I don't think so either state would have any issue for ur experience.... I also applied for WA SS and I just submit ACS result, IELTS result and my resume... 
Secondly it is very common around the world to do job along with yr studies.... 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## msaeed

mrzone said:


> Thank you very much bro.
> 
> Just one more clarification required.. Is this exp count would be an issue during SS submission? I heard these kind of exp counts with +ve remarks from ACS but could result in deeming dates issue during SS?
> 
> Any idea? Please advise and Thanks in advance bro!!


Just to give you advice, Kindly be sure about the experience during studies as ACS might declare it but DIAC will not...in my understanding and knowledge through different forums and sites DIAC will consider the experience only after your professional degree...In my case also I am working in IT industry since 2005 but because I got my BS degree on Feb 2008 my experience will only be counted after that..so instead of getting 8 years experience I will get only 5 years..this is very critical and important issue because if you submit EIO with this information it will calculate points on your provided information and after that CO might declare it false information as per DIAC experience will be counted only after studies..just double check from your side..I am only applying with 5 years experience as I dont want to take any chances..


----------



## msaeed

mrzone said:


> Thank you very much bro.
> 
> Just one more clarification required.. Is this exp count would be an issue during SS submission? I heard these kind of exp counts with +ve remarks from ACS but could result in deeming dates issue during SS?
> 
> Any idea? Please advise and Thanks in advance bro!!


check out this thread...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pproving-work-experience-assessed-acs-11.html


----------



## bhura

fadiexpart said:


> just want to share that atachment with my family (wife kids) name are not visible at all ....
> status is ther for all documents,
> 
> what does that mean ....


Hi fahad
This is system issues many occasions attachments for my family members disappears and then in next login disappears for some other member and comes back for previous one, there is an understanding if attachments disappears permanently your grant is ready 
Good luck


----------



## fadiexpart

bhura said:


> Hi fahad
> This is system issues many occasions attachments for my family members disappears and then in next login disappears for some other member and comes back for previous one, there is an understanding if attachments disappears permanently your grant is ready
> Good luck



thanx

is this attachment is only for family members or mainapplicant as well...?

i mean my attachments are full... bright and teasing after your reply....hahaha

cheers


----------



## bhura

fadiexpart said:


> thanx
> 
> is this attachment is only for family members or mainapplicant as well...?
> 
> i mean my attachments are full... bright and teasing after your reply....hahaha
> 
> cheers


Fahad

It's only for family members my attachment never disappeared .


----------



## samy25

mrzone said:


> Thanks samy25...., Brother but I need detailed reply...
> 
> May I continue to submit the Employment Reference dated from Feb 2008 to Present ?
> 
> or should I change the dates after as per my graduation which will be from July 2010 to present OR wait for 4 months to complete Experience count as 3 Years to gain at least 5?
> 
> Please advise...


i think u got two advices again. so it is better check again and again to be safe. i cannot comment much as i didnt face this . but i just read on DIAC website about post qualification exp. 

but as shoaib said that there was no issue for him so i am also confuse. i will suggest keep searching


----------



## jassmine

i just noticed that i typed my husband's name by mistake in the given name in national id document of my child in Visa form...
Would the CO give me chance to correct such blunders that i have made??


----------



## millinium_bug

samy25 said:


> i think u got two advices again. so it is better check again and again to be safe. i cannot comment much as i didnt face this . but i just read on DIAC website about post qualification exp.
> 
> but as shoaib said that there was no issue for him so i am also confuse. i will suggest keep searching


NOW i am also confused .... LOL


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## yasirshah10

*What is external checks?*

*hey guys

Could anyone please explain what these external checks are? I believe its something to do with your character check but wouldnt PCC be enough for that purpose? *

Regards


----------



## RockerX

If you are planning to go for 489 just because of a low IELTS score, you are making a big mistake in my opinion but, that is just my opinion.

How many points do you have currently (excluding any IELTS points)?
What IELTS score did you get in the first and second attempts?

Are you not willing to work hard and achieve your target band?

I am some one who improved his IELTS score from 7.5 bands to a whopping 8.5 bands all in one attempt just through hard work and dedication. You can do it too.

Regards,

RX



samy25 said:


> thanks imran and shoaib..
> 
> my first preference is 190 rather 189 or 489...bt my listening skills are damaged due to bad concentration. i skipped four to five questions in second IELTS too  my result on 5th april but i am just tryng to prepare me for 489 option also.
> 
> i know abt medicare think. its okay for now. but lets assume if no job code restriction then one can find any work.
> but shoaib just said that his friend could not even find any work..that is scary..
> 
> secondly was reading victoria 489 page and as far as i get it they want an offer of job on 489?? why this??? as i know on 489 u dont need job offer...
> please guide me in this regard before i land my self into chain of problems...


----------



## RockerX

MY CO also mentioned while requesting documents that only the experience after studies / graduation will get counted.

Not sure about your case though. Do check it out thoroughly with DIAC first before making the application and claiming points. Any blunders would directly lead to Visa refusal even in the last stage if the number of points you claimed do not match with those of DIAC.

Regards,

RX



msaeed said:


> Just to give you advice, Kindly be sure about the experience during studies as ACS might declare it but DIAC will not...in my understanding and knowledge through different forums and sites DIAC will consider the experience only after your professional degree...In my case also I am working in IT industry since 2005 but because I got my BS degree on Feb 2008 my experience will only be counted after that..so instead of getting 8 years experience I will get only 5 years..this is very critical and important issue because if you submit EIO with this information it will calculate points on your provided information and after that CO might declare it false information as per DIAC experience will be counted only after studies..just double check from your side..I am only applying with 5 years experience as I dont want to take any chances..


----------



## mimran

RockerX said:


> MY CO also mentioned while requesting documents that only the experience after studies / graduation will get counted.
> 
> Not sure about your case though. Do check it out thoroughly with DIAC first before making the application and claiming points. Any blunders would directly lead to Visa refusal even in the last stage if the number of points you claimed do not match with those of DIAC.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


I believe there are 2 cases being discussed here. 

1. Counting experience duing studies of Bachelors
2. Counting expereince during Masters

Yes, as per DIAC and ACS, we are not entitled to claim any professional experience unless and until we have a professional degree, say if we have done bachelors then only our post graduation experience will be counted.

However job experience in parallel with doing Masters is counted. 

DIAC just need the person to be professionally qualified (which after doing graduation he or she will become) before counting any experience.


----------



## millinium_bug

RockerX said:


> MY CO also mentioned while requesting documents that only the experience after studies / graduation will get counted.
> 
> Not sure about your case though. Do check it out thoroughly with DIAC first before making the application and claiming points. Any blunders would directly lead to Visa refusal even in the last stage if the number of points you claimed do not match with those of DIAC.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Well i am really worried about my application in this regard. My scenerio is as follow

i claimed 8 years points for work experience and i started my job whilst i was studying (in second last semister)

ACS approved my work experience for following duration
01-09-2003 - 31-01-2012 .... Around 8.5 years

I lodged my application to DIAC on 31-05-2013 at that time my experience was 8.9 years

I have completed my BSCS on 30-04-2004 and degree awarded to me was on 15-07-2004.

Now i have few queries
1) Uptill when DIAC accept experience, either till ACS calculated or when i lodged my application to DIAC i.e till 31-01-2012 OR it would be 31-05-2012?

2) My degree completion date was 30-04-2004, but degree was awarded 2.5 months later. So DIAC would treat my degree completion date from 30-04-2004 or from 15-07-2004?

3) If DIAC won't accept my experience prior to my studies, till which date they won't accept my experience i.e
- 01-09-2003 to 30-04-2004 OR
- 01-09-2003 to 15-07-2004?????

Please help me in this regard.


Shoaib Anwar


----------



## msaeed

millinium_bug said:


> Well i am really worried about my application in this regard. My scenerio is as follow
> 
> i claimed 8 years points for work experience and i started my job whilst i was studying (in second last semister)
> 
> ACS approved my work experience for following duration
> 01-09-2003 - 31-01-2012 .... Around 8.5 years
> 
> I lodged my application to DIAC on 31-05-2013 at that time my experience was 8.9 years
> 
> I have completed my BSCS on 30-04-2004 and degree awarded to me was on 15-07-2004.
> 
> Now i have few queries
> 1) Uptill when DIAC accept experience, either till ACS calculated or when i lodged my application to DIAC i.e till 31-01-2012 OR it would be 31-05-2012?
> 
> 2) My degree completion date was 30-04-2004, but degree was awarded 2.5 months later. So DIAC would treat my degree completion date from 30-04-2004 or from 15-07-2004?
> 
> 3) If DIAC won't accept my experience prior to my studies, till which date they won't accept my experience i.e
> - 01-09-2003 to 30-04-2004 OR
> - 01-09-2003 to 15-07-2004?????
> 
> Please help me in this regard.
> 
> 
> Shoaib Anwar


In you case experience after BS will be counted..as of 2004 you became professorially qualified for the profession..you are correct the is this case experience parallel to masters will be counted..

As far as I know when you lodge the EOI till that date the experience will be counted..and it dose not matter when the degree is awarded as this is always done late..you should have given them University reference latter mentioning when the final exams were finished..or from the transcripts they can see when the final exams were finished...

But this is all my perception which could be wrong or correct..


----------



## millinium_bug

msaeed said:


> In you case experience after BS will be counted..as of 2004 you became professorially qualified for the profession..you are correct the is this case experience parallel to masters will be counted..
> 
> As far as I know when you lodge the EOI till that date the experience will be counted..and it dose not matter when the degree is awarded as this is always done late..you should have given them University reference latter mentioning when the final exams were finished..or from the transcripts they can see when the final exams were finished...
> 
> But this is all my perception which could be wrong or correct..


Thanks for the reply, I have the same observation as yours .....
But on my ACS letter it was written, degree was completed in July 2004. Yeah i have my final transcript which i uploaded along with the documents ..... now i am praying they accept my experience from Transcript date to application lodgement date i.e 30-04-2004 to 31-05-2012 = 8.1 years of total experience ......

too much tensed 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi guys,
i have a question..kindly help me in it...
.in ACS assessment ,my current experience wasn't considered and marked as "insufficient information"...when i asked the reason they told me that my experience wasn't have the current date under the signature (WTF)..and they asked me to review your case in case you need to include that...but despite this my assessment was positive...with 7 year of professional experience....
my question is?
what about the CO....will he ask to review the ASSESSMENT 
or i need to just send the updated document with date mentioned properly....as my assessment is already positive...
my points breakdown include 8+ experience including current employment..what would i do now?


----------



## w0lverine

millinium_bug said:


> Thanks for the reply, I have the same observation as yours .....
> But on my ACS letter it was written, degree was completed in July 2004. Yeah i have my final transcript which i uploaded along with the documents ..... now i am praying they accept my experience from Transcript date to application lodgement date i.e 30-04-2004 to 31-05-2012 = 8.1 years of total experience ......
> 
> too much tensed
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Considering you're currently undergoing security checks, the CO would have already reviewed your documents .. And if your qualification is "met" in application status, then I think you don't need to worry.

As for experience calculation, it should ideally be from your degree/course completion date mentioned on your transcript (as degrees are usually awarded late) to the application lodgement date.


----------



## millinium_bug

sky_hawk said:


> Considering you're currently undergoing security checks, the CO would have already reviewed your documents .. And if your qualification is "met" in application status, then I think you don't need to worry.
> 
> As for experience calculation, it should ideally be from your degree/course completion date mentioned on your transcript (as degrees are usually awarded late) to the application lodgement date.


Thanks bro for filling some oxygen in my hopes...
Yes my application is going through external security checks.... 
My documents status is still required on the portal, which I think is quite common....
I hope dates, they will be counted from course completion date to application date... 
Rest Allah malik hai


----------



## SMShoaib

millinium_bug said:


> Well i am really worried about my application in this regard. My scenerio is as follow
> 
> i claimed 8 years points for work experience and i started my job whilst i was studying (in second last semister)
> 
> ACS approved my work experience for following duration
> 01-09-2003 - 31-01-2012 .... Around 8.5 years
> 
> I lodged my application to DIAC on 31-05-2013 at that time my experience was 8.9 years
> 
> I have completed my BSCS on 30-04-2004 and degree awarded to me was on 15-07-2004.
> 
> Now i have few queries
> 1) Uptill when DIAC accept experience, either till ACS calculated or when i lodged my application to DIAC i.e till 31-01-2012 OR it would be 31-05-2012?
> 
> 2) My degree completion date was 30-04-2004, but degree was awarded 2.5 months later. So DIAC would treat my degree completion date from 30-04-2004 or from 15-07-2004?
> 
> 3) If DIAC won't accept my experience prior to my studies, till which date they won't accept my experience i.e
> - 01-09-2003 to 30-04-2004 OR
> - 01-09-2003 to 15-07-2004?????
> 
> Please help me in this regard.
> 
> 
> Shoaib Anwar



Don't worry brother, your atleast 8 years experience will be counted in any combination.
1. The last date of your experience will be you date of DIAC application NOT your ACS report or the date mentioned in your experience letter.
2. The first date will be just after completion of your degree i.e. 01-05-2004 Not the awarding of your degree (CO may consider your previous, during studies, experience but he/she may refuse that experience on solid grounds).
So in worst case scenario, your minimum experience that should be considered legal is 8 years - 1 month (From 01-05-2004 to 31-05-2012).


----------



## SMShoaib

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys,
> i have a question..kindly help me in it...
> .in ACS assessment ,my current experience wasn't considered and marked as "insufficient information"...when i asked the reason they told me that my experience wasn't have the current date under the signature (WTF)..and they asked me to review your case in case you need to include that...but despite this my assessment was positive...with 7 year of professional experience....
> my question is?
> what about the CO....will he ask to review the ASSESSMENT
> or i need to just send the updated document with date mentioned properly....as my assessment is already positive...
> my points breakdown include 8+ experience including current employment..what would i do now?


CO may consider your experience but it is highly recommend to review your assessment by providing additional documents to avoid any problem in the future


----------



## zakinaeem

bhura said:


> Fahad
> 
> It's only for family members my attachment never disappeared .


Same here, attachments for my wife and kid have disappeared, although my meds are still stuck with MoC since October 25th (Referred)


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

SMShoaib said:


> CO may consider your experience but it is highly recommend to review your assessment by providing additional documents to avoid any problem in the future


i am thinking on same basis but i dunt know why my agent is confident that it will not effect the case..as my whole experience will be verified again...as i already got the SUITABLE assessment...


----------



## fadiexpart

sunnyyy said:


> Hi bhura,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> Well i inquired after front loading my Meds in early Feb and received response in March with below mentioned text:
> 
> ----------
> Please be advised that your Health results have been received
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> ------------
> 
> So, waiting..
> The positive thing here I assume is that my Meds have at least not been further Refered, what do you think?
> 
> Regards.


hi sunnny


please tell me what status you are having against your Meds (received or other).

as receiving and finalizing are bit confusing as CO receive result from panel doctor as well and then refer if required, but i am sure you case has been through for meds so just want to know the document status on eVisa portal.

now security check what she said is it going on ....or what???

Regards-fahad


----------



## sunnyyy

fadiexpart said:


> hi sunnny
> 
> 
> please tell me what status you are having against your Meds (received or other).
> 
> as receiving and finalizing are bit confusing as CO receive result from panel doctor as well and then refer if required, but i am sure you case has been through for meds so just want to know the document status on eVisa portal.
> 
> now security check what she said is it going on ....or what???
> 
> Regards-fahad


Hi,

Regarding Meds.. 
I took the Meds. and Front loaded (wasn't requested by CO). On the day my clinic confirmed to have submitted the results, I emailed CO to inquire if she has received my Meds. Her response was.. 

"Please be advised that your Health results have been received"
(So, I think my Meds. weren't referred)

On eVisa, my link to "Arrange Health exams" disappeared on the day my clinic sent the Meds.. 
Status is same for Health evidence i.e. "Recommended". I didn't attach anything for health.. I was having problem with attachments and hence didn't continue attaching most docs. and sent all via email... For reference, the status of only those fields is "Received", to which i attached a doc.


Regarding Security Check..
Frankly I am not sure, as what i got in email response was this generic text..

"We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible."

Regards.


----------



## SMShoaib

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding Meds..
> I took the Meds. and Front loaded (wasn't requested by CO). On the day my clinic confirmed to have submitted the results, I emailed CO to inquire if she has received my Meds. Her response was..
> 
> "Please be advised that your Health results have been received"
> (So, I think my Meds. weren't referred)
> 
> On eVisa, my link to "Arrange Health exams" disappeared on the day my clinic sent the Meds..
> Status is same for Health evidence i.e. "Recommended". I didn't attach anything for health.. I was having problem with attachments and hence didn't continue attaching most docs. and sent all via email... For reference, the status of only those fields is "Received", to which i attached a doc.
> 
> 
> Regarding Security Check..
> Frankly I am not sure, as what i got in email response was this generic text..
> 
> "We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible."
> 
> Regards.



Regarding SC, this is their standard reply. SC are conducted by external agencies that's why CO are unable to give a timeframe for this.


----------



## msaqib

Hi guys,

Wanted to update you guys that our meds got finalized on 29th as per the application status website, but there was nothing from the CO. I have just sent an email to enquire the status and hoping for a positive response.

Can anyone comment on the possible outcomes of this status?

Thanks,
MS


----------



## msaqib

Hi guys,

Wanted to update you guys that our meds got finalized on 29th as per the application status website, but there was nothing from the CO. I have just sent an email to enquire the status and hoping for a positive response.

Can anyone comment on the possible outcomes of this status?

PS. I am re-posting it here as I have just done that under a wrong thread. So if anyone finds it twice, please accept my apologies.

Thanks,
MS


----------



## msaqib

SMShoaib said:


> it was for ALL


Hi Shoaib,

Please update my details on the sheet as well. Can it be done using my signature or would you require a specific format?

Also, please comment if finalized for meds mean that they have been cleared or can it mean the other way round as well? As we have not been contacted by the CO yet, it remains a mistery. Asking Allah for the better atm.

Regards,
MS


----------



## Aladdin.lb

msaqib said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Wanted to update you guys that our meds got finalized on 29th as per the application status website, but there was nothing from the CO. I have just sent an email to enquire the status and hoping for a positive response.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the possible outcomes of this status?
> 
> PS. I am re-posting it here as I have just done that under a wrong thread. So if anyone finds it twice, please accept my apologies.
> 
> Thanks,
> MS


Usually CO wont notify you about MEDs finalized unless you inquire about it.
I assume your SC is already done.hopefully you will hear some good news soon.

all the best
Al


----------



## TV Buff

Any change in the document status guys?


----------



## haq82

My Co emailed me : "Thankyou for the email; your file has been updated with the relevant information" 

Any comments?


----------



## msvayani

msaqib said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> 
> Please update my details on the sheet as well. Can it be done using my signature or would you require a specific format?
> 
> Also, please comment if finalized for meds mean that they have been cleared or can it mean the other way round as well? As we have not been contacted by the CO yet, it remains a mistery. Asking Allah for the better atm.
> 
> Regards,
> MS


Hold your horses! You are going to get the grant this week Inshallah


----------



## SMShoaib

msaqib said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> 
> Please update my details on the sheet as well. Can it be done using my signature or would you require a specific format?
> 
> Also, please comment if finalized for meds mean that they have been cleared or can it mean the other way round as well? As we have not been contacted by the CO yet, it remains a mistery. Asking Allah for the better atm.
> 
> Regards,
> MS


Data entered, please also let us know about ur occupation and State. Thanks

As bro msvayani said, you are very near to get grant. In Shaa Allah, you will hear the good news soon


----------



## SMShoaib

haq82 said:


> My Co emailed me : "Thankyou for the email; your file has been updated with the relevant information"
> 
> Any comments?


Please also share info about your visa category and occupation. I'll enter the data in the google sheet. Also tell us you did ur medical at your own or as per the instructions of CO?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## sunnyyy

msaqib said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Wanted to update you guys that our meds got finalized on 29th as per the application status website, but there was nothing from the CO. I have just sent an email to enquire the status and hoping for a positive response.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the possible outcomes of this status?
> 
> Thanks,
> MS


Hi,

Thats a good sign, response from CO however shall clarify exact status. Do keep us posted. All the best!
Kindly inform what is the exact status on ur eVisa for Meds.

Regards.


----------



## haq82

SMShoaib said:


> Please also share info about your visa category and occupation. I'll enter the data in the google sheet. Also tell us you did ur medical at your own or as per the instructions of CO?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0




Information is already on the google sheet --- i did medicals at my own on Jan 23rd. Visa Category 189 ... ICT Business Analyst (261111)


----------



## msaqib

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thats a good sign, response from CO however shall clarify exact status. Do keep us posted. All the best!
> Kindly inform what is the exact status on ur eVisa for Meds.
> 
> Regards.


Hi Sunny,

Thank you for your response and wishes. Although I realized it a bit late that I had posted in the wrong thread but still would like to update that I have finally received the grant letter today Alhamdulillah. Would also like to take this opportunity to thank everyone involved in helping out in any way throughout the process.

Best wishes for you all.

Regards,
MS


----------



## msaqib

SMShoaib said:


> Data entered, please also let us know about ur occupation and State. Thanks
> 
> As bro msvayani said, you are very near to get grant. In Shaa Allah, you will hear the good news soon


AssalamOAlaikum guys,

Thank you for your wishes. I have received the grant Alhamdulillah. It was rightly said above, I sent an enquiry last night and have received the acknowledgement today.

Thank you all so very much for being of great help. I hope to repay all the members with whatever I can in the future inshaAllah.

@Shoaib .. I applied as Systems Engineer for SA.

Regards,
Saqib


----------



## sunnyyy

msaqib said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Thank you for your response and wishes. Although I realized it a bit late that I had posted in the wrong thread but still would like to update that I have finally received the grant letter today Alhamdulillah. Would also like to take this opportunity to thank everyone involved in helping out in any way throughout the process.
> 
> Best wishes for you all.
> 
> Regards,
> MS



MashaAllah! superb news!
Grants for fellow countrymen (waiting long cz of SC) is definitely great news! Congratulations bro.

Regards.


----------



## SMShoaib

msaqib said:


> AssalamOAlaikum guys,
> 
> Thank you for your wishes. I have received the grant Alhamdulillah. It was rightly said above, I sent an enquiry last night and have received the acknowledgement today.
> 
> Thank you all so very much for being of great help. I hope to repay all the members with whatever I can in the future inshaAllah.
> 
> @Shoaib .. I applied as Systems Engineer for SA.
> 
> Regards,
> Saqib



Congratulation Brother lane:


----------



## bukhari

Hallelujah :cheer2:


msaqib said:


> AssalamOAlaikum guys,
> 
> Thank you for your wishes. I have received the grant Alhamdulillah. It was rightly said above, I sent an enquiry last night and have received the acknowledgement today.
> 
> Thank you all so very much for being of great help. I hope to repay all the members with whatever I can in the future inshaAllah.
> 
> @Shoaib .. I applied as Systems Engineer for SA.
> 
> Regards,
> Saqib


----------



## usmanahmadgul

msaqib said:


> AssalamOAlaikum guys,
> 
> Thank you for your wishes. I have received the grant Alhamdulillah. It was rightly said above, I sent an enquiry last night and have received the acknowledgement today.
> 
> Thank you all so very much for being of great help. I hope to repay all the members with whatever I can in the future inshaAllah.
> 
> @Shoaib .. I applied as Systems Engineer for SA.
> 
> Regards,
> Saqib


Congrats, Way to go Mate !!:clap2:


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

It doesnt mean anything other than that your CO is acknowledging the receipt of documents. My CO did same .. they will process the case as per the provided documents sometime later on.
They email you this because of their requirement to respond the assigned applicant in 7 days.


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

haq82 said:


> My Co emailed me : "Thankyou for the email; your file has been updated with the relevant information"
> 
> Any comments?


It doesnt mean anything other than that your CO is acknowledging the receipt of documents. My CO did same .. they will process the case as per the provided documents sometime later on.
They email you this because of their requirement to respond the assigned applicant in 7 days.


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

mrzone said:


> Friends:
> 
> I have my BCS (hons) degree dated July 2010 with transcript and all but I have work experience since Feb 2008 to present. My Experience is related to the ANZSCO Description ICT Business Analyst which already my employer stated in the employment reference.
> 
> Any idea how this will be assessed? OR should I ask to modify the dates and state the work stared after July 2010? This will result my experience to show only 2.8 Years..
> 
> I was studying in evening shift, while at morning working as Full Time.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Brother please check, I think that they are no more offering invitation for ICT System Analyst category as it is already reached saturation. The first and only category to reach the saturation so far.


----------



## fabregas

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Brother please check, I think that they are no more offering invitation for ICT System Analyst category as it is already reached saturation. The first and only category to reach the saturation so far.


Bro you are right..no more future invitationsfor for ICT Business and System Analysts..atleast till july


----------



## SMShoaib

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Brother please check, I think that they are no more offering invitation for ICT System Analyst category as it is already reached saturation. The first and only category to reach the saturation so far.


Yes, there is no invitation in capped categories but one can get assessment any time


----------



## fadiexpart

msaqib said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Thank you for your response and wishes. Although I realized it a bit late that I had posted in the wrong thread but still would like to update that I have finally received the grant letter today Alhamdulillah. Would also like to take this opportunity to thank everyone involved in helping out in any way throughout the process.
> 
> Best wishes for you all.
> 
> Regards,
> MS



Mubrook bro .... really happy to see you happy and may Allah Keep you always happy. amen


----------



## fadiexpart

SMShoaib said:


> Yes, there is no invitation in capped categories but one can get assessment any time


yes this is the best time to plsn next year EIO for ICT Business Analyst.... a very little risk that it will go out if the list of occupations... 

regards-fahad


----------



## SMShoaib

fadiexpart said:


> yes this is the best time to plsn next year EIO for ICT Business Analyst.... a very little risk that it will go out if the list of occupations...
> 
> regards-fahad


As fadiexpert said, this is the best time to do your homework. However, if you can, also apply for EOI as soon as possible (do not wait for next year policy).
I understand that DIAC will not send you invitation to apply as the occupation is capped but as soon as the new policy announce you will be given priority ahead of those who submitted EOI after you.
So Bro, submitt EOI at your earliest


----------



## fadiexpart

189 Grants are coming like heavy rain other than pakistan...cheers
good luck Mates soon it will be your turn.
regards-fahad


----------



## sunnyyy

fadiexpart said:


> 189 Grants are coming like heavy rain other than pakistan...cheers
> good luck Mates soon it will be your turn.
> regards-fahad



hopefully brother.
u mean "our turn", right! 

Regards.


----------



## fmasaud84

fadiexpart said:


> 189 Grants are coming like heavy rain other than pakistan...cheers
> good luck Mates soon it will be your turn.
> regards-fahad


Yes true 

I just want to know What kind of communication others had with thé CO

My CO is from team 4 KS and she asked me for form80, 1221 , CV , Bank statement and salary slips which i have sent her 


And i have not tried to contact her or sur didnt contact me since more than à month


----------



## TV Buff

So I had a long chat with my case officer today. And basically he didn't show any signs of the visa being granted anytime soon. Said he's waiting on a few things, depends on when he gets those. Could take 12 months, could take 2 days. No time frame given. 

I reckon he's waiting on the green signal to Pakistani 189 applicants. I don't really see what else would take so long.


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Experts,

I went for my Medicals today But i faced surprisingly very strange problem, which i want to bring into your kind intimations please...

I went for My Medical Examination in IOM, Pakistan on 04-04-2013, but there was some issue with the Online Australian Health System. The staff of IOM and finally even the Doctor, was not able to find any link on my Ehealth Page to either attach my Photo OR to upload the Medical results…They have asked me to contact my Case Officer to let him know of the problem, that I just discussed above. It is worth mentioning here, that Doctor was able to get my Ehealth account logged in, But he could not find any link towards attaching my Photo as well as uploading of investigated results.

What do you think, is the possible issue...Has anybody else also expereinced such kind of expereince while going for Medicals,

Looking for your opinions,

Kind Regards,


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Experts,

I went for my Medicals today But i faced surprisingly very strange problem, which i want to bring into your kind intimations please...

I went for My Medical Examination in IOM, Pakistan on 04-04-2013, but there was some issue with the Online Australian Health System. The staff of IOM and finally even the Doctor, was not able to find any link on my Ehealth Page to either attach my Photo OR to upload the Medical results…They have asked me to contact my Case Officer to let him know of the problem, that I just discussed above. It is worth mentioning here, that Doctor was able to get my Ehealth account logged in, But he could not find any link towards attaching my Photo as well as uploading of investigated results.

What do you think, is the possible issue...Has anybody else also expereinced such kind of expereince while going for Medicals,

Looking for your opinions,

Kind Regards,


----------



## SMShoaib

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I went for my Medicals today But i faced surprisingly very strange problem, which i want to bring into your kind intimations please...
> 
> I went for My Medical Examination in IOM, Pakistan on 04-04-2013, but there was some issue with the Online Australian Health System. The staff of IOM and finally even the Doctor, was not able to find any link on my Ehealth Page to either attach my Photo OR to upload the Medical results…They have asked me to contact my Case Officer to let him know of the problem, that I just discussed above. It is worth mentioning here, that Doctor was able to get my Ehealth account logged in, But he could not find any link towards attaching my Photo as well as uploading of investigated results.
> 
> What do you think, is the possible issue...Has anybody else also expereinced such kind of expereince while going for Medicals,
> 
> Looking for your opinions,
> 
> Kind Regards,


Is your CO asked to do the medicals or you are doing at your own?


----------



## Naveed539

No i have been asked by my CO to go for Medicals/PCC & Form 80 on 27 March, 2013...But i am surprised, even Clinic get abled to access my Online Ehealth File but Could not find link towards uploading my medical results over there....?


----------



## SMShoaib

Naveed539 said:


> No i have been asked by my CO to go for Medicals/PCC & Form 80 on 27 March, 2013...But i am surprised, even Clinic get abled to access my Online Ehealth File but Could not find link towards uploading my medical results over there....?


In my opinion, you should explain the situation to your CO and ask his direction.

I was going through the google time line sheet and found that you are the second 189 applicant (the first one is fadiexpart) who was asked for the medical by his CO before the security clearance.
Best of luck


----------



## Naveed539

Yes i have done the same...Shoaib what is your Visa timelines btw...?


----------



## Naveed539

No on that sheet, perhaps people have not updated their details, But in real i guess many 189 applicants have got the Medical/PCC request by their CO's...


----------



## SMShoaib

Naveed539 said:


> No on that sheet, perhaps people have not updated their details, But in real i guess many 189 applicants have got the Medical/PCC request by their CO's...


The timeline is updated bro and I'm managing it at the moment. Most of the 189 applicants mentioned in the timeline belong to this forum so you can investigate yourself.
Yes, there are many 189 applicants who got the Medical/PCC request by their CO's but those applicants are not from Pakistan or VHR countries

EA - 31st Jan 2012; IELTS Result - 21st Jan 2012; 175 Applied - 14th Feb 2012; Mechanical Engineer, Pakistan; CO - 6th August, 2012; PCC - Not yet; Meds - Not yet;


----------



## fadiexpart

SMShoaib said:


> In my opinion, you should explain the situation to your CO and ask his direction.
> 
> I was going through the google time line sheet and found that you are the second 189 applicant (the first one is fadiexpart) who was asked for the medical by his CO before the security clearance.
> Best of luck


i had meds on 12 12 12 and there was no problem at all in any step, so i feel it is a mater of the system ...

donot worry 

IOM will upload once the system will allow as my Meds status is Recieved now and my CO confirmed that she had it in December.... 


so cheers


----------



## farhan-dubai

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I went for my Medicals today But i faced surprisingly very strange problem, which i want to bring into your kind intimations please...
> 
> I went for My Medical Examination in IOM, Pakistan on 04-04-2013, but there was some issue with the Online Australian Health System. The staff of IOM and finally even the Doctor, was not able to find any link on my Ehealth Page to either attach my Photo OR to upload the Medical results…They have asked me to contact my Case Officer to let him know of the problem, that I just discussed above. It is worth mentioning here, that Doctor was able to get my Ehealth account logged in, But he could not find any link towards attaching my Photo as well as uploading of investigated results.
> 
> What do you think, is the possible issue...Has anybody else also expereinced such kind of expereince while going for Medicals,
> 
> Looking for your opinions,
> 
> Kind Regards,


Dear Naveed 
Did your CO sent you the HRI number which is necessary to access the required link on ehealth system??

Usually the CO send the email with the HRI number....

Regards

Farhan


----------



## ScorpKing

TV Buff said:


> So I had a long chat with my case officer today. And basically he didn't show any signs of the visa being granted anytime soon. Said he's waiting on a few things, depends on when he gets those. Could take 12 months, could take 2 days. No time frame given.
> 
> I reckon he's waiting on the green signal to Pakistani 189 applicants. I don't really see what else would take so long.


I think he is waiting for external security clearance


----------



## fadiexpart

sunnyyy said:


> hopefully brother.
> u mean "our turn", right!
> 
> Regards.


yes no doubt in sha Allah, "your" means Pakistan and i am very part of it .... thanx
Regards-Fahad


----------



## fadiexpart

fmasaud84 said:


> Yes true
> 
> I just want to know What kind of communication others had with thé CO
> 
> My CO is from team 4 KS and she asked me for form80, 1221 , CV , Bank statement and salary slips which i have sent her
> 
> 
> And i have not tried to contact her or sur didnt contact me since more than à month


i am not having any communication with CO as my file is on hold, requested me few docs like passport of some of my family members i sent it by email (after uploading).

then-> Meds provided, ->PCC Provided (pak, Aus), ->Form 80 given ...->then one call just to confirm that she is getting all mails, as she never replied my mail and told me that i will only send mail if require any doc...

one more thing she said (in Jan) was that your med is finalizing...(no idea as my wife Xray is still pending). she told me that you SC start once meds will complete as per my understanding.

but my Evisa status is changing like all of you so i feel it is only decision that is on hold but processing is going on...plus CO knows that i will add one family member and Xray is also pending.... (our Med is expiring 12 12 13) 

so thats all what i have with my CO...hope that will help to analyse!


----------



## SMShoaib

ScorpKing said:


> I think he is waiting for external security clearance


Dear ScorpKing, would you please share following info with us in order to update the timesheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Occupation: 
EOI Submission Date: 
Invitation: 
Date Logded: 
Visa type: 
SMP (State): 
Team: 
CO assigned: 
Med/PCC requested by CO:
Medicals Done:


----------



## jassmine

msaqib said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Thank you for your response and wishes. Although I realized it a bit late that I had posted in the wrong thread but still would like to update that I have finally received the grant letter today Alhamdulillah. Would also like to take this opportunity to thank everyone involved in helping out in any way throughout the process.
> 
> Best wishes for you all.
> 
> Regards,
> MS


Congratulations:clap2:
is ur visa type 189 or 190??


----------



## SMShoaib

jassmine said:


> Congratulations:clap2:
> is ur visa type 189 or 190??


He is 176 SA sponsored applicant. Please see timesheet for details

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## jassmine

Just want to update you...i have been assigned CO today Brisbane GSM team 33. 
Does anyone else has the same team?


----------



## jassmine

Just want to update you guys...i have been assigned CO today Brisbane GSM team 33. 
Does anyone else has the same team?


----------



## SMShoaib

jassmine said:


> Just want to update you...i have been assigned CO today Brisbane GSM team 33.
> Does anyone else has the same team?


Congratulation for CO Allocation.
Best of luck for your speedy grant


----------



## Naveed539

Jassmine,

Congrats,
Did your CO asked you for PCC & Medicals OR not yet...?


----------



## jassmine

Naveed539 said:


> Jassmine,
> 
> Congrats,
> Did your CO asked you for PCC & Medicals OR not yet...?


No he has not asked me for medical and PCC but has requested following docs:

- Birth and marriage certificates
- Form 80 
- Payslips
- Bank statements showing salary deposits
- Income taxation document
- Employment contract


----------



## jassmine

Can anyone guide me regarding income tax docs...I am a govt officer and income tax is being already deduced from our salaries and it is being showed in my salary slips...will that be enough or what other document should i get?


----------



## SMShoaib

jassmine said:


> Can anyone guide me regarding income tax docs...I am a govt officer and income tax is being already deduced from our salaries and it is being showed in my salary slips...will that be enough or what other document should i get?


Normally every company private or govt. do the same practice. However, every company after deducting the tax, submit that amount to FBR (Federal Board of Revenue) against each individual. FBR issues certificate stating the amount of tax received in that fiscal year. What you have to do is to submit those certificates (1 certificate per year).

Is there any other dependent with your application?


----------



## jassmine

SMShoaib said:


> Normally every company private or govt. do the same practice. However, every company after deducting the tax, submit that amount to FBR (Federal Board of Revenue) against each individual. FBR issues certificate stating the amount of tax received in that fiscal year. What you have to do is to submit those certificates (1 certificate per year).
> 
> Is there any other dependent with your application?



Thanks for the info...hmmm so i need to get it.
Yes my husband and my son are my secondary applicant...
But i havent claimed partner's point..

Do u think they only need bank statement to view ur salary deposits or ur heavy bank balance also matters???


----------



## SMShoaib

jassmine said:


> Thanks for the info...hmmm so i need to get it.
> Yes my husband and my son are my secondary applicant...
> But i havent claimed partner's point..
> 
> Do u think they only need bank statement to view ur salary deposits or ur heavy bank balance also matters???


DIAC needs third party verification of your employment. The one way is to compare your salary slips with your bank statement. The other way is to check your paid tax. They often acquire these from the applicants.
They are not interested in you bank balance so even a zero balance won't effect the outcome


----------



## jassmine

SMShoaib said:


> DIAC needs third party verification of your employment. The one way is to compare your salary slips with your bank statement. The other way is to check your paid tax. They often acquire these from the applicants.
> They are not interested in you bank balance so even a zero balance won't effect the outcome


Thanks again for the info..


----------



## fadiexpart

jassmine said:


> Just want to update you...i have been assigned CO today Brisbane GSM team 33.
> Does anyone else has the same team?


yes i am with team 33 CO initial is LI z, good luck, please share what documents your CO requested, any Med request along with PCC...

Regards-fahad


----------



## jassmine

fadiexpart said:


> yes i am with team 33 CO initial is LI z, good luck, please share what documents your CO requested, any Med request along with PCC...
> 
> Regards-fahad


No he has not asked me for medical and PCC yet but has requested following docs:

- Birth and marriage certificates
- Form 80 
- Payslips
- Bank statements showing salary deposits
- Income taxation document
- Employment contract


----------



## jassmine

SMShoaib said:


> Normally every company private or govt. do the same practice. However, every company after deducting the tax, submit that amount to FBR (Federal Board of Revenue) against each individual. FBR issues certificate stating the amount of tax received in that fiscal year. What you have to do is to submit those certificates (1 certificate per year).
> 
> Is there any other dependent with your application?


One more thing i need to ask...if i get income tax certificates from my office thn would it work or DIAC need the FBR certificates only??


----------



## SMShoaib

jassmine said:


> One more thing i need to ask...if i get income tax certificates from my office thn would it work or DIAC need the FBR certificates only??


In my case, I claimed 8 years of experience. When CO assigned, he asked me Salary Slips, Bank Statement and Income Tax Certificates of 8 years. I only had these documents for the last two year so I submitted these documents. CO never asked me to submit more documents as I do not have. So whatever you have and can manage to get easily. Just submit it. FBR Certificate is easy to obtain so you better go for it.
Best of luck


----------



## sunnyyy

TV Buff said:


> So I had a long chat with my case officer today. And basically he didn't show any signs of the visa being granted anytime soon. Said he's waiting on a few things, depends on when he gets those. Could take 12 months, could take 2 days. No time frame given.
> 
> I reckon he's waiting on the green signal to Pakistani 189 applicants. I don't really see what else would take so long.


Thanks mate for sharing ur experience!
i m just wondering what exactly "few things" mean here....

regards


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi guys..
i need to ask about the Visa payment...i need to lodge the Visa but dunt have credit card with the limit of 3060$ please tel me how can i make payment? what are the alternate way?as i know credit card is the only option for ledgment....


----------



## superm

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys..
> i need to ask about the Visa payment...i need to lodge the Visa but dunt have credit card with the limit of 3060$ please tel me how can i make payment? what are the alternate way?as i know credit card is the only option for ledgment....


You can also pay that using debit card - but it should be capable of paying international payment and with either Visa/Master-Card!
Check with bank on capability and limit and have it increased if required!


----------



## ScorpKing

SMShoaib said:


> Dear ScorpKing, would you please share following info with us in order to update the timesheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> Occupation:
> EOI Submission Date:
> Invitation:
> Date Logded:
> Visa type:
> SMP (State):
> Team:
> CO assigned:
> Med/PCC requested by CO:
> Medicals Done:



below are my details 

Occupation: Software Engineer
EOI Submission Date: 7th July 2012
Invitation: 1st November
Date Logded: 17th November 
Visa type: 189
SMP (State): 
Team: Adelaide GSM Team 4 initials LW
CO assigned: 3rd December
Med/PCC requested by CO: front loaded medicals
Medical done : 6th december 2012


----------



## farhan-dubai

jassmine said:


> No he has not asked me for medical and PCC but has requested following docs:
> 
> - Birth and marriage certificates
> - Form 80
> - Payslips
> - Bank statements showing salary deposits
> - Income taxation document
> - Employment contract


I am surprised Jasmine cause these documents u should have submitted at the time of your application submission... so that you can save the time and CO just need to ask for Medicals and PCC...


For new joiners its a advice: Please attach all the possible documents the CO can ask (List of those documents are available on DIAC website and on this forum as well) in the first place so that once you have been assigned the CO he just need to ask PCC and meds.

I my self and other forum members like Dr. ABC and others have done that and we directly got the meds & PCC call and its saved a lot of time..



We can not just blame the DIAC for processing the application slow we sometimes are careless as well

Anyway Good luck


----------



## SMShoaib

farhan-dubai said:


> I am surprised Jasmine cause these documents u should have submitted at the time of your application submission... so that you can save the time and CO just need to ask for Medicals and PCC...
> 
> 
> For new joiners its a advice: Please attach all the possible documents the CO can ask (List of those documents are available on DIAC website and on this forum as well) in the first place so that once you have been assigned the CO he just need to ask PCC and meds.
> 
> I my self and other forum members like Dr. ABC and others have done that and we directly got the meds & PCC call and its saved a lot of time..
> 
> 
> 
> We can not just blame the DIAC for processing the application slow we sometimes are careless as well
> 
> Anyway Good luck


I agree that people have to submit maximum documents along with the application to avoid any delay But I would disagree that by doing so everyone get the Med/PCC call straight away.
As far as 190 applicants are concern, they are getting Med/PCC call straight away leading to visa grant but 189 applicants, from VHR countries like Pakistan, are unfortunate in it.
It seems that their cases are being send to lengthy security clearance process. Though few 189 applicants directly got PCC/Med call after CO allocation but even then they are waiting for the grant; few front loaded medical without being asked by their CO, those are also waiting for their grant. Rest who neither FL Med nor their CO asked to do are also stuck in SC. In nut shell, as far as I know, *not a single 189 applicant from Pakistan got its grant since July 1, 2012 till date. *
If any one knows any 189 applicant who received his grant, please share his timeline.


----------



## farhan-dubai

SMShoaib said:


> I agree that people have to submit maximum documents along with the application to avoid any delay But I would disagree that by doing so everyone get the Med/PCC call straight away.
> As far as 190 applicants are concern, they are getting Med/PCC call straight away leading to visa grant but 189 applicants, from VHR countries like Pakistan, are unfortunate in it.
> It seems that their cases are being send to lengthy security clearance process. Though few 189 applicants directly got PCC/Med call after CO allocation but even then they are waiting for the grant; few front loaded medical without being asked by their CO, those are also waiting for their grant. Rest who neither FL Med nor their CO asked to do are also stuck in SC. In nut shell, as far as I know, *not a single 189 applicant from Pakistan got its grant since July 1, 2012 till date. *
> If any one knows any 189 applicant who received his grant, please share his timeline.


Dear Shoaib,

You are right that not all the ppl got the call for PCC & Meds directly and I didnt mean this as well.

All I was saying is that by submitting all the possible doucments the CO will be asking will save lot of time...

I was not meant that ppl will get the grant if they have front loaded all the documents... again "It will save time" and in normal time where it takes around 2 months for the alocation of CO and he just ask the basic documents and than start looking it from the begining...

Sorry friends if you have taken it not as it was supposed to be..


----------



## fadiexpart

farhan-dubai said:


> I am surprised Jasmine cause these documents u should have submitted at the time of your application submission... so that you can save the time and CO just need to ask for Medicals and PCC...
> 
> 
> For new joiners its a advice: Please attach all the possible documents the CO can ask (List of those documents are available on DIAC website and on this forum as well) in the first place so that once you have been assigned the CO he just need to ask PCC and meds.
> 
> I my self and other forum members like Dr. ABC and others have done that and we directly got the meds & PCC call and its saved a lot of time..
> 
> 
> 
> We can not just blame the DIAC for processing the application slow we sometimes are careless as well
> 
> Anyway Good luck



i have added few current and old Pay slips and for the support i have added reference letter from coworkers. i have not been asked for taxation document or bank statement.

so may be that is going to be plan B if you feel taxation and Bank statements are not ready with u.

regards-fahad


----------



## Naveed539

Well the important thing here is

*"That the applicant's security check will only start, when he is done with all the documentation based requirements asked by his/her CO...SO sooner the documentation status met, the earlier the security check will start for that applicant corrrespondingly".
*
So its advisable to upload every required doc before your CO allocation, so that you could get your Security check started soon accordingly.


----------



## shahri

*New to 189 Pakistani Thread*

AoA All,
I am new to this thread, its a great effort on your part to combine all Pakistani applicants on this thred.
My CO assigned on Feb 25 and asked for documents. I submitted all. 
2 Questions:

a) MY Wife is pregnant, should I inform DIAC?
b) Should I pre-empt and do PCC and Meds? Is there any expiry for these?

IMP: I am an ex-immigrant but my immigration expitred as I could not live longer in Aus to qualify for RRV.

My details: 

Profession : Telecom Engineer ANZCO 263311
IELTS: Nov 17, 2012 (R:9 L:8 W:7 S:7, O:8)
EoI Lodged: Dec 4, 2012
EoI Invitation Recieved: Dec 16, 2012
Application Lodged: Dec 17, 2012
CO Assigned: Feb 25, 2013 
Documents Submitted : Mar 13, 2013
Waiting for CO go ahead for MEds and PCC.
Dependents: My Wife, my 36 years old unmarried sister & my 2 year old son


----------



## fadiexpart

shahri said:


> AoA All,
> I am new to this thread, its a great effort on your part to combine all Pakistani applicants on this thred.
> My CO assigned on Feb 25 and asked for documents. I submitted all.
> 2 Questions:
> 
> a) MY Wife is pregnant, should I inform DIAC?
> b) Should I pre-empt and do PCC and Meds? Is there any expiry for these?
> 
> IMP: I am an ex-immigrant but my immigration expitred as I could not live longer in Aus to qualify for RRV.
> 
> My details:
> 
> Profession : Telecom Engineer ANZCO 263311
> IELTS: Nov 17, 2012 (R:9 L:8 W:7 S:7, O:8)
> EoI Lodged: Dec 4, 2012
> EoI Invitation Recieved: Dec 16, 2012
> Application Lodged: Dec 17, 2012
> CO Assigned: Feb 25, 2013
> Documents Submitted : Mar 13, 2013
> Waiting for CO go ahead for MEds and PCC.
> Dependents: My Wife, my 36 years old unmarried sister & my 2 year old son



please inform your CO by mail and ask if any document required to make it official.

now meds it depends on, when you r expecting baby. in my case it was 4 months and my CO told me to go for medical for whole family excluding Wife's xray.

if your CO requested you Meds and PCC and if you are expecting baby in 3 to 4 months then i recomend to do medical and put pcc in your file.
once new baby willcome you will just do xray for wife and physical examination for you new born baby ...

but co has not asked then wait for the request ...


hope my experience will help ...

Regards
fahad


----------



## SMShoaib

shahri said:


> AoA All,
> I am new to this thread, its a great effort on your part to combine all Pakistani applicants on this thred.
> My CO assigned on Feb 25 and asked for documents. I submitted all.
> 2 Questions:
> 
> a) MY Wife is pregnant, should I inform DIAC?
> b) Should I pre-empt and do PCC and Meds? Is there any expiry for these?
> 
> IMP: I am an ex-immigrant but my immigration expitred as I could not live longer in Aus to qualify for RRV.
> 
> My details:
> 
> Profession : Telecom Engineer ANZCO 263311
> IELTS: Nov 17, 2012 (R:9 L:8 W:7 S:7, O:8)
> EoI Lodged: Dec 4, 2012
> EoI Invitation Recieved: Dec 16, 2012
> Application Lodged: Dec 17, 2012
> CO Assigned: Feb 25, 2013
> Documents Submitted : Mar 13, 2013
> Waiting for CO go ahead for MEds and PCC.
> Dependents: My Wife, my 36 years old unmarried sister & my 2 year old son


Welcome to the forum brother.

1. Yes, you should inform your CO about it.
2. No, you should not take medical without COs go-ahead. Medicals have expiry of one year but this date is directly related to your initial entry day e.g. if you do your medicals on 1-5-2013 then your initial entry date, in normal circumstances will be 1-5-2014. if you get grant on 1-4-2013 then there will only be one month for your initial entry date. If you do not get grant till 1-5-2014 then your CO will ask you to redo the medicals.

What is your visa type bro? 189 or 190?
What is your CO saying about your application?

I've entered your details in the excel sheet, you can also follow it to estimate your time line and also keep your status update posting.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## softhearted

Hi Everybody,

I have been a silent reader of this forum till now , but this thread motivated me to have a say, and share the timelines at least. 

I commend the seniors sharing their stories which normally solves many questions coming to mind. 
My question though is about Form 47a, I haven't seen any post regarding that, Is this still a requirement for my wife? she is the only dependent above 18, other then my kid.


*189* ANZCO *261313* (Software Engineer) Points: *65*, 
ACS: 4/4/2012, IELTS: 14/2/2013, EOI Invitation: 4/3/2013, Application lodged: 9/3/2013: Ack: 9/3/2013: Still waiting for CO to be assigned


----------



## mrzone

SMShoaib said:


> As fadiexpert said, this is the best time to do your homework. However, if you can, also apply for EOI as soon as possible (do not wait for next year policy).
> I understand that DIAC will not send you invitation to apply as the occupation is capped but as soon as the new policy announce you will be given priority ahead of those who submitted EOI after you.
> So Bro, submitt EOI at your earliest


It is very sad news that ICT Business Analyst occupation is capped and no more available invitations...

I was planning to wait until Aug 2013 to complete my 3 years experience count in order to start and submit the process for assessment and then EOI etc, because as per my knowledge DIAC accepts professional experience after the graduation. 

Although I am working in the same category since Feb 2008 but graduated in July 2010.

Please advise when new policies are expected to be released? Should I wait for new policies? OR please advise to take any wise steps..

Thanks Brothers!


----------



## SMShoaib

softhearted said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum till now , but this thread motivated me to have a say, and share the timelines at least.
> 
> I commend the seniors sharing their stories which normally solves many questions coming to mind.
> My question though is about Form 47a, I haven't seen any post regarding that, Is this still a requirement for my wife? she is the only dependent above 18, other then my kid.
> 
> 
> *189* ANZCO *261313* (Software Engineer) Points: *65*,
> ACS: 4/4/2012, IELTS: 14/2/2013, EOI Invitation: 4/3/2013, Application lodged: 9/3/2013: Ack: 9/3/2013: Still waiting for CO to be assigned


Welcome to the forum bro. 
your timeline has been added in the timesheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Keep us posted you update. As far as I know, there is no need to submit form 47a. When a CO is assigned to you, he will ask you any missing documents.


----------



## SMShoaib

mrzone said:


> It is very sad news that ICT Business Analyst occupation is capped and no more available invitations...
> 
> I was planning to wait until Aug 2013 to complete my 3 years experience count in order to start and submit the process for assessment and then EOI etc, because as per my knowledge DIAC accepts professional experience after the graduation.
> 
> Although I am working in the same category since Feb 2008 but graduated in July 2010.
> 
> Please advise when new policies are expected to be released? Should I wait for new policies? OR please advise to take any wise steps..
> 
> Thanks Brothers!


Brother, normally ACS takes around 2 months. So if you apply for ICT in 10-4-13, you can get assessment result around 10-6-13. After then you can submit your EOI. Please note that your experience will be counted from the date of your graduation till the date you submitted your EOI (not the date of assessment result), provided you got +ve assessment and have not changed that job at the time of EOI submission.
New policy announces around 1-6-13 so you may wait till that date. At the moment, 189 applicants are going into security checks which is taking time. No 189 applicant from Pakistan got his grant since 1-7-2013, on the other hand 190 applicant got grant mostly within 3 months after submitting EOI. You may decide what is beneficial for you.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hey guys...few question i have in my mind...
1) My Company gimme salary by CASH...so what about bank statment if CO asks?
2) I havnt paid the income tax of current fiscal year...and it will be calculated in june...what about income tax return?


----------



## fadiexpart

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, normally ACS takes around 2 months. So if you apply for ICT in 10-4-13, you can get assessment result around 10-6-13. After then you can submit your EOI. Please note that your experience will be counted from the date of your graduation till the date you submitted your EOI (not the date of assessment result), provided you got +ve assessment and have not changed that job at the time of EOI submission.
> New policy announces around 1-6-13 so you may wait till that date. At the moment, 189 applicants are going into security checks which is taking time. No 189 applicant from Pakistan got his grant since 1-7-2013, on the other hand 190 applicant got grant mostly within 3 months after submitting EOI. You may decide what is beneficial for you.




i have little difference in opinion as described above... your experience will considered till the date you will accept invitation so is you experience will not be appropriate you can hold your EOI for a while not to be considered for invitation ...
and thats how you can complete your 3 years ...

please correct me if my understanding is wrong
regards


----------



## fadiexpart

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hey guys...few question i have in my mind...
> 1) My Company gimme salary by CASH...so what about bank statment if CO asks?
> 2) I havnt paid the income tax of current fiscal year...and it will be calculated in june...what about income tax return?


get couple of reference letter from your co workers about your job and you can always explain the situation to your CO. they are helpfull and understand the problems in our countries...

when Co request Docx you need to provide all possible docx but if you will not be able to provide any particular doc then its written that CO will decide your case with all available documents... 

its not rejection as you just need to provide evidence that you were on job.

regadrs-fahad


----------



## fadiexpart

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Shoaib,
> 
> You are right that not all the ppl got the call for PCC & Meds directly and I didnt mean this as well.
> 
> All I was saying is that by submitting all the possible doucments the CO will be asking will save lot of time...
> 
> I was not meant that ppl will get the grant if they have front loaded all the documents... again "It will save time" and in normal time where it takes around 2 months for the alocation of CO and he just ask the basic documents and than start looking it from the begining...
> 
> Sorry friends if you have taken it not as it was supposed to be..


no sorry in knowledge sharing plz....we give opinion and that can be very bad and wrong.every one is mature and need to access his decision himself.

we are just free lancers with positive minds..

regards


----------



## ScorpKing

After going through this google doc link I think I should have applied for 190.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

fadiexpart said:


> get couple of reference letter from your co workers about your job and you can always explain the situation to your CO. they are helpfull and understand the problems in our countries...
> 
> when Co request Docx you need to provide all possible docx but if you will not be able to provide any particular doc then its written that CO will decide your case with all available documents...
> 
> its not rejection as you just need to provide evidence that you were on job.
> 
> regadrs-fahad


thnx 
i think receving salary by CASH wilnot be an issue for the CO...
rather i m thinking about Income Tax Return....should i file the tax return...
tell me tax return and bank statment are mandatory documents or not?


----------



## shahri

What is your visa type bro? 189 or 190?
What is your CO saying about your application?

Thanks dear for your quick reply,
I am 189 applicant. My CO says that 3rd party background checks may take uptio 9 months, so do nto ask status enquitires till Dec


----------



## shahri

fadiexpart said:


> yes i am with team 33 CO initial is LI z, good luck, please share what documents your CO requested, any Med request along with PCC...
> 
> Regards-fahad


What significance the team number has? I have Team 2 CO...


----------



## fadiexpart

shahri said:


> What significance the team number has? I have Team 2 CO...


well just to keep an eye how COs and teams are working ... and if hava same CO that give gr8 help to understand next move aswell

cheers


----------



## sunnyyy

shahri said:


> What significance the team number has? I have Team 2 CO...


Wht are the initials of ur CO?
Please share ur timeline in signature.

regards.


----------



## softhearted

jassmine said:


> Just want to update you guys...i have been assigned CO today Brisbane GSM team 33.
> Does anyone else has the same team?


Hi Jassmine,

I see a speedy assignment of CO in your case. As I see your timeline, you are assigned CO after about a month of your application lodgement. What differs in your timeline is your EOI invite, which is about a month back of lodgement. I guess the CO assignment weeks start from the day EOI is invited?

Seniors, please correct me if I am wrong in my assumption.

Cheers


----------



## softhearted

SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum bro.
> your timeline has been added in the timesheet.
> 
> Keep us posted you update. As far as I know, there is no need to submit form 47a. When a CO is assigned to you, he will ask you any missing documents.


Dear Shoaid (or anyone who can reply to this),

Thanks for the reply and putting in my timeline. 
As you figure from my timeline, I am in the process of uploading docs. Most of them done, just completing Form 80. From the posts in this thread, its a better idea to Front Load Form 80 as well.
I now have couple of questions:

1. Do I need to fill form 80 for both myself and my wife?
2. As a trend seen, the CO is asking for Meds/PCC right on assignment even to the 189 applicants. since the security checks are seen to be taking a longer time for 189, providing Meds/PCC up front even when SC is not complete may have a reduced time span between the visa grant and the visa entry date, right?
(My concern is that I want to avail as much time as possible after the visa is granted i.e everything is clear.). I have to get a lot of family matters fixed before I leave. (I am a typical family bound Pakistani  )


----------



## sunnyyy

softhearted said:


> Dear Shoaid (or anyone who can reply to this),
> 
> Thanks for the reply and putting in my timeline.
> As you figure from my timeline, I am in the process of uploading docs. Most of them done, just completing Form 80. From the posts in this thread, its a better idea to Front Load Form 80 as well.
> I now have couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Do I need to fill form 80 for both myself and my wife?
> 2. As a trend seen, the CO is asking for Meds/PCC right on assignment even to the 189 applicants. since the security checks are seen to be taking a longer time for 189, providing Meds/PCC up front even when SC is not complete may have a reduced time span between the visa grant and the visa entry date, right?
> (My concern is that I want to avail as much time as possible after the visa is granted i.e everything is clear.). I have to get a lot of family matters fixed before I leave. (I am a typical family bound Pakistani  )




Hi,
Yes, it’s better to front load as much docs as possible to speed up the process. However, if you are going for 189 then front loading for Meds/PCC might not be that helpful at this stage of your case. 
You may consider front loading Meds/PCC once you observe other 189 cases finalizing, that wd give u and all of us an idea about case finalization timelines of 189 paki applicants. By doing this, you would get enough time w.r.t visa entry date as well. Form 80 is only required for main applicant.

Regards.


----------



## SMShoaib

softhearted said:


> Dear Shoaid (or anyone who can reply to this),
> 
> Thanks for the reply and putting in my timeline.
> As you figure from my timeline, I am in the process of uploading docs. Most of them done, just completing Form 80. From the posts in this thread, its a better idea to Front Load Form 80 as well.
> I now have couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Do I need to fill form 80 for both myself and my wife?
> 2. As a trend seen, the CO is asking for Meds/PCC right on assignment even to the 189 applicants. since the security checks are seen to be taking a longer time for 189, providing Meds/PCC up front even when SC is not complete may have a reduced time span between the visa grant and the visa entry date, right?
> (My concern is that I want to avail as much time as possible after the visa is granted i.e everything is clear.). I have to get a lot of family matters fixed before I leave. (I am a typical family bound Pakistani  )


Brother, my name is Shoaib 

1. You need to fill form 80 of all the migrating member, age 18 or above.
2. As Sunnyy said, it is not advisable to front load Medical/PCC. If you go through the time sheet, out of 18 applicants (189), there are only 3 who were asked for Med/PCC straight away. Even then there cases sent for Security Checks. So keep in touch with the forums to plan your next move. Apart from Med/PCC, front load all the documents.


----------



## fmasaud84

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, my name is Shoaib
> 
> 1. You need to fill form 80 of all the migrating member, age 18 or above.
> 2. As Sunnyy said, it is not advisable to front load Medical/PCC. If you go through the time sheet, out of 18 applicants (189), there are only 3 who were asked for Med/PCC straight away. Even then there cases sent for Security Checks. So keep in touch with the forums to plan your next move. Apart from Med/PCC, front load all the documents.


Just curious that PCC should be part of security checks 

Because this is related to that

I am not saying that You are wrong just à thought that PCC and security checks are related


----------



## SMShoaib

softhearted said:


> Hi Jassmine,
> 
> I see a speedy assignment of CO in your case. As I see your timeline, you are assigned CO after about a month of your application lodgement. What differs in your timeline is your EOI invite, which is about a month back of lodgement. I guess the CO assignment weeks start from the day EOI is invited?
> 
> Seniors, please correct me if I am wrong in my assumption.
> 
> Cheers


Brother, As far as I know, there is no such rule about the CO assignment week starts from the day of EOI invited.
The reason is that when Jassmine applied or when Zakineem, Sunnyy, Saeeds applied, DIAC was inviting around 1000 to 2000 applicants per month as compare to other applicants, when they applied, DIAC was inviting around 3000 applicants per month.
I believe COs are not hired on daily bases . So in one month they have to process different number of application which resulted in time difference


----------



## SMShoaib

fmasaud84 said:


> Just curious that PCC should be part of security checks
> 
> Because this is related to that
> 
> I am not saying that You are wrong just à thought that PCC and security checks are related


Yes brother, you are right. Thinking logically, PCC should be part of Security Checks. But, I am not talking about logic; what I said is about DIAC modus operandi


----------



## bhura

Hi Sunny,

any update on your case, I wrote my CO regarding updates but she did not reply its 10 working days now.

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## sunnyyy

bhura said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> any update on your case, I wrote my CO regarding updates but she did not reply its 10 working days now.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bhura



Hi bhura,

How r u bro? 
Nopes, no updates apart from last response from CO (already posted here).
Its 6 months now after lodgement. Hope to hear something soon IA!
...but frankly, this uncertainty is beginning to slowly get on my nerves now 

Regards.


----------



## bhura

sunnyyy said:


> Hi bhura,
> 
> How r u bro?
> Nopes, no updates apart from last response from CO (already posted here).
> Its 6 months now after lodgement. Hope to hear something soon IA!
> ...but frankly, this uncertainty is beginning to slowly get on my nerves now
> 
> Regards.


I am good thanks, you are right wait is killing now, I have decided to enter on my 475 visa in end of june if 189 is not decided till that time to avoid ceasing of 475.
my initial entry date is 25 june on my current 475 visa.

Wish you all the best and Insha Allah we all will hear good news very soon.

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## sunnyyy

bhura said:


> I am good thanks, you are right wait is killing now, I have decided to enter on my 475 visa in end of june if 189 is not decided till that time to avoid ceasing of 475.
> my initial entry date is 25 june on my current 475 visa.
> 
> Wish you all the best and Insha Allah we all will hear good news very soon.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bhura


All the best with ur decision! its the right move, as of date.
yes, hoping to hear something soon regarding pak 189ers inshaAllah! 

Keep in touch,
regards.


----------



## softhearted

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> Form 80 is only required for main applicant.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks sunny for the reply.
Are you sure about the Form 80 for main applicant only? As Shoaib replied that its required for all of or above 18?

Please correct me.

Cheers


----------



## softhearted

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, my name is Shoaib
> 
> 1. You need to fill form 80 of all the migrating member, age 18 or above.
> 2. As Sunnyy said, it is not advisable to front load Medical/PCC. If you go through the time sheet, out of 18 applicants (189), there are only 3 who were asked for Med/PCC straight away. Even then there cases sent for Security Checks. So keep in touch with the forums to plan your next move. Apart from Med/PCC, front load all the documents.


Please accept my apologies bro, on the typo. 
still for my case how can I legally delay the submission of Meds/PCC? (only in case CO asks for these right on assignment) 
I guess the CO limits a time for the submission of these docs, 28 days I guess.

Cheers


----------



## softhearted

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, As far as I know, there is no such rule about the CO assignment week starts from the day of EOI invited.
> The reason is that when Jassmine applied or when Zakineem, Sunnyy, Saeeds applied, DIAC was inviting around 1000 to 2000 applicants per month as compare to other applicants, when they applied, DIAC was inviting around 3000 applicants per month.
> I believe COs are not hired on daily bases . So in one month they have to process different number of application which resulted in time difference



Logically correct assessment. Thanks
Moving on logically, I hope to have a CO sooner then 10 weeks as I applied during the same 2000 max invites era. (Only if the CO assignment has not yet retarded, due to less invites sent per month)


----------



## SMShoaib

softhearted said:


> Please accept my apologies bro, on the typo.
> still for my case how can I legally delay the submission of Meds/PCC? (only in case CO asks for these right on assignment)
> I guess the CO limits a time for the submission of these docs, 28 days I guess.
> 
> Cheers


Brother, if CO ask for it then without any delay you have to go for it.


----------



## sunnyyy

softhearted said:


> Thanks sunny for the reply.
> Are you sure about the Form 80 for main applicant only? As Shoaib replied that its required for all of or above 18?
> 
> Please correct me.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
As per docs checklist (provided by my CO), I was only required to fill Form 80 for myself. The form included partner details as well. The same happened with 2 of my friends as well. So, I only submitted my Form 80. The same was accepted and acknowledged by CO.

Shoaib is correct. however, the statement on the form also states "as requested by the office processing the application". so i might hv been among the lucky ones here. 

The statement is:
"This form is to be completed in English by applicants for visas
for Australia who are 16 years of age or over, as requested by the
office processing the application."

Regards.


----------



## SMShoaib

softhearted said:


> Logically correct assessment. Thanks
> Moving on logically, I hope to have a CO sooner then 10 weeks as I applied during the same 2000 max invites era. (Only if the CO assignment has not yet retarded, due to less invites sent per month)


you may expect your CO in 4-6 weeks


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

Bismillah Walhamdulillah Was Salaatu Was Salaam 'ala Rasulillah
As-Salaam Alaikum Wa-Rahmatullahi Wa-Barakatuhu.

Wish you all the best my dear brothers. Pray for me as well


----------



## SMShoaib

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Bismillah Walhamdulillah Was Salaatu Was Salaam 'ala Rasulillah
> As-Salaam Alaikum Wa-Rahmatullahi Wa-Barakatuhu.
> 
> Wish you all the best my dear brothers. Pray for me as well


Wa alakum Assalam.

Welcome to the forum bro.
Your time line has been added in the time sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Please keep us posted about your updates. Have you done your medicals?


----------



## SMShoaib

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> As per docs checklist (provided by my CO), I was only required to fill Form 80 for myself. The form included partner details as well. The same happened with 2 of my friends as well. So, I only submitted my Form 80. The same was accepted and acknowledged by CO.
> 
> Shoaib is correct. however, the statement on the form also states "as requested by the office processing the application". so i might hv been among the lucky ones here.
> 
> The statement is:
> "This form is to be completed in English by applicants for visas
> for Australia who are 16 years of age or over, as requested by the
> office processing the application."
> 
> Regards.


Brother, may be in the EOI policy its in the hand of CO to ask for form 80 for main applicants only or any secondary applicant too.
In previous years policy CO ask for all the applicants 16+ years. I've not seen any singly applicant whos CO has not asked it for secondary applicants.

One more thing to consider is that usually female (main or secondary) applicants do not have to go through lengthy security checks. Its mainly the male applicants who go through it. In the past we have seen cases when a single female applicant (without any secondary male applicant) applied for PR visa and she received the grant in no time. On the other hand female main applicant with male secondary applicant had to go through the same lengthy SC.

As we have not seen any 189 case of a single female applicant so we can not say any thing about the lengthy security checks for her. But we have a case in which one female applicant applied with her spouse (Jassmine). Let's see whether her case goes to SC or not.

If any one have any such case from Pakistan, please share the timeline.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

SMShoaib said:


> Wa alakum Assalam.
> 
> Welcome to the forum bro.
> Your time line has been added in the time sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> Please keep us posted about your updates. Have you done your medicals?


I have not done my medical yet. I think its better to wait for CO mail. Brother about PCC, should we have to get it from every city of Pakistan where I lived recently ? I've been in Pakistan , Saudi and now in China.


----------



## Cognos Man

msaqib said:


> AssalamOAlaikum guys,
> 
> Thank you for your wishes. I have received the grant Alhamdulillah. It was rightly said above, I sent an enquiry last night and have received the acknowledgement today.
> 
> Thank you all so very much for being of great help. I hope to repay all the members with whatever I can in the future inshaAllah.
> 
> @Shoaib .. I applied as Systems Engineer for SA.
> 
> Regards,
> Saqib


Great news! Congratulation! May Allah bless you with lots of success.

Regards,
Noman

ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


----------



## AirBourne

Hey Guys,

I am new to this forum so not sure how to set my timeline as my signature. Can someone help me with this please?

For your information:

Ielts: 08/12/12 | OA 9 
Positive Skills Assessment : EA - 08/02/13 (Engineering Technologist 233914)
EOI : 18/02/13 (65 Points)
Invitation Received: 04/03/13
189 Visa Lodged/Ack: 05/03/13
CO Assigned: 06/04/13 (Brisbane Team 33, Initials BG)

CO has requested for Police Certs from UK and Pak and form 1211.

All the best!

Regards, 
Umar


----------



## bhura

AirBourne said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum so not sure how to set my timeline as my signature. Can someone help me with this please?
> 
> For your information:
> 
> Ielts: 08/12/12 | OA 9
> Positive Skills Assessment : EA - 08/02/13 (Engineering Technologist 233914)
> EOI : 18/02/13 (65 Points)
> Invitation Received: 04/03/13
> 189 Visa Lodged/Ack: 05/03/13
> CO Assigned: 06/04/13 (Brisbane Team 33, Initials BG)
> 
> CO has requested for Police Certs from UK and Pak and form 1211.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Umar,
> go to you profile then click on customise profile on the right side of your screen display, there is an options of edit signature on left side of the screen.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bhura


----------



## Nazir

Hi everyone, 

Need your exert opinion regarding my CO's query on Friday. 

He has asked me to give my parents, siblings, few information regarding my education which is already available in form 80. He has also asked me to submit birth and marriage certificates which are already submitted to him by my Agent. Couldn't understand why he is asking again? Any idea?

My wife has done her IELTS recently with 7.5 score. Would DIAC still be asking for the university letter that her medium of studies were English or this would suffice?

We are expecting our second child in july this year, should we inform our CO now or later?

Your help is really appreciated.

Regards

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## asad747

sunnyyy said:


> All the best with ur decision! its the right move, as of date.
> yes, hoping to hear something soon regarding pak 189ers inshaAllah!
> 
> Keep in touch,
> regards.



Sunnyyy dude.. Which city you are in???

& Can u tell me any particular reason for Front Loading PCC & Medical?? If grant time goes over 1 year.. You may have to do it again???


----------



## sunnyyy

asad747 said:


> Sunnyyy dude.. Which city you are in???
> 
> & Can u tell me any particular reason for Front Loading PCC & Medical?? If grant time goes over 1 year.. You may have to do it again???



Hi mate,
I am working in Abu dhabi, uae. There's no particular reason to front load Meds/PCC, just my try to accelerate the process :fingerscrossed:

Grant time is not expected to go over 1 year inshaAllah, as the standard Processing time (DIAC) for 189 subclass is 12 months..

Regards.


----------



## Kum73

Dear all, 

I have just been granted PR. 

On Friday my CO asked for evidence of English language for my wife. I told him , I had submitted her UK degree certificates with my application and I don't have anything else . He must have have accepted my explanation as the grant email arrived this morning.


----------



## tschaudry

you have to use Form 1022


----------



## jassmine

farhan-dubai said:


> I am surprised Jasmine cause these documents u should have submitted at the time of your application submission... so that you can save the time and CO just need to ask for Medicals and PCC...
> 
> 
> For new joiners its a advice: Please attach all the possible documents the CO can ask (List of those documents are available on DIAC website and on this forum as well) in the first place so that once you have been assigned the CO he just need to ask PCC and meds.
> 
> I my self and other forum members like Dr. ABC and others have done that and we directly got the meds & PCC call and its saved a lot of time..
> 
> 
> 
> We can not just blame the DIAC for processing the application slow we sometimes are careless as well
> 
> Anyway Good luck


You r right.....but in my case i dont have birth n marriage certificates and for which i had already applied before CO assignment...hopefully i will get those in this week...


----------



## fadiexpart

Kum73 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just been granted PR.
> 
> On Friday my CO asked for evidence of English language for my wife. I told him , I had submitted her UK degree certificates with my application and I don't have anything else . He must have have accepted my explanation as the grant email arrived this morning.




wow...mubrook...


189 or 190???

good luck with your future...

FAHAD


----------



## jassmine

softhearted said:


> Thanks sunny for the reply.
> Are you sure about the Form 80 for main applicant only? As Shoaib replied that its required for all of or above 18?
> 
> Please correct me.
> 
> Cheers


It is required for all the applicant above 18.


----------



## sunnyyy

Kum73 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just been granted PR.
> 
> On Friday my CO asked for evidence of English language for my wife. I told him , I had submitted her UK degree certificates with my application and I don't have anything else . He must have have accepted my explanation as the grant email arrived this morning.


Congratulations! All the best with ur move.
Kindly inform where do you originally belong from and which passport do u currently have?
Thanks.


----------



## tschaudry

softhearted said:


> Thanks sunny for the reply.
> Are you sure about the Form 80 for main applicant only? As Shoaib replied that its required for all of or above 18?
> 
> Please correct me.
> 
> Cheers


In my case, it was asked for my wife as well.


----------



## jassmine

softhearted said:


> Hi Jassmine,
> 
> I see a speedy assignment of CO in your case. As I see your timeline, you are assigned CO after about a month of your application lodgement. What differs in your timeline is your EOI invite, which is about a month back of lodgement. I guess the CO assignment weeks start from the day EOI is invited?
> 
> Seniors, please correct me if I am wrong in my assumption.
> 
> Cheers


My CO was assigned just a day before the expiry of my EOI....so may be it has some link with it...but not sure


----------



## jassmine

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, may be in the EOI policy its in the hand of CO to ask for form 80 for main applicants only or any secondary applicant too.
> In previous years policy CO ask for all the applicants 16+ years. I've not seen any singly applicant whos CO has not asked it for secondary applicants.
> 
> One more thing to consider is that usually female (main or secondary) applicants do not have to go through lengthy security checks. Its mainly the male applicants who go through it. In the past we have seen cases when a single female applicant (without any secondary male applicant) applied for PR visa and she received the grant in no time. On the other hand female main applicant with male secondary applicant had to go through the same lengthy SC.
> 
> As we have not seen any 189 case of a single female applicant so we can not say any thing about the lengthy security checks for her. But we have a case in which one female applicant applied with her spouse (Jassmine). Let's see whether her case goes to SC or not.
> 
> If any one have any such case from Pakistan, please share the timeline.


Lets hope for the best


----------



## jassmine

AirBourne said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum so not sure how to set my timeline as my signature. Can someone help me with this please?
> 
> For your information:
> 
> Ielts: 08/12/12 | OA 9
> Positive Skills Assessment : EA - 08/02/13 (Engineering Technologist 233914)
> EOI : 18/02/13 (65 Points)
> Invitation Received: 04/03/13
> 189 Visa Lodged/Ack: 05/03/13
> CO Assigned: 06/04/13 (Brisbane Team 33, Initials BG)
> 
> CO has requested for Police Certs from UK and Pak and form 1211.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Regards,
> Umar


Hi Umar,

We have almost similar timeline and CO is also same 
Do u have any secondary applicants?
Did CO asked for any other document?

Wish u good luck...


----------



## SMShoaib

Kum73 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just been granted PR.
> 
> On Friday my CO asked for evidence of English language for my wife. I told him , I had submitted her UK degree certificates with my application and I don't have anything else . He must have have accepted my explanation as the grant email arrived this morning.


Many Congratulation.

Your quick grant suggest that you are not a native of Very High Risk country like Pakistan. Am I right?


----------



## SMShoaib

AirBourne said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum so not sure how to set my timeline as my signature. Can someone help me with this please?
> 
> For your information:
> 
> Ielts: 08/12/12 | OA 9
> Positive Skills Assessment : EA - 08/02/13 (Engineering Technologist 233914)
> EOI : 18/02/13 (65 Points)
> Invitation Received: 04/03/13
> 189 Visa Lodged/Ack: 05/03/13
> CO Assigned: 06/04/13 (Brisbane Team 33, Initials BG)
> 
> CO has requested for Police Certs from UK and Pak and form 1211.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Regards,
> Umar



Dear Umar:
Welcome to the forum.
I've added your timeline in the sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
Please keep us posted on any updates.

Would you please tell us that your CO only ask for Police Certificate or he asked for medical too.


----------



## SMShoaib

Nazir said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need your exert opinion regarding my CO's query on Friday.
> 
> He has asked me to give my parents, siblings, few information regarding my education which is already available in form 80. He has also asked me to submit birth and marriage certificates which are already submitted to him by my Agent. Couldn't understand why he is asking again? Any idea?
> 
> My wife has done her IELTS recently with 7.5 score. Would DIAC still be asking for the university letter that her medium of studies were English or this would suffice?
> 
> We are expecting our second child in july this year, should we inform our CO now or later?
> 
> Your help is really appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> 
> IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


Welcome to the forum bro.
I've added your timeline in the sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

As far as your questions is concerned. This is COs normal practice, they sometimes ask same information 2 or even 3, 4 times. No need to worry about it.

No, CO won't ask you for university certificate if you have submitted your wife IELTS score.

You should inform your CO about the expected birth of your new baby at earliest


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPORTING
*
A Pakistani applicant Khan1 received his visa grant today. His timeline is given below:

175 Software Engineer | Applied 25-Dec-2010 | CO Assigned 18-oct-2011 | Form 80 submitted 03-Nov-2011|PCC & Medical Email 13-Nov-2012| PCC & Medical Uploaded/Referred 29-Nov-2012


----------



## SMShoaib

REPORTING

A Pakistani applicant Khan1 received his visa grant today. His timeline is given below:

175 Software Engineer | Applied 25-Dec-2010 | CO Assigned 18-oct-2011 | Form 80 submitted 03-Nov-2011|PCC & Medical Email 13-Nov-2012| PCC & Medical Uploaded/Referred 29-Nov-2012


----------



## msvayani

One of my friend applied today, please add his timeline into the excel sheet.

Name: drweb (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/drweb.html)
Occupation: Developer Programmer
EOI: 4/March/2013
189 Lodged: 8/Apr/2013


----------



## ScorpKing

SMShoaib said:


> Dear Umar:
> Welcome to the forum.
> I've added your timeline in the sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> Please keep us posted on any updates.
> 
> Would you please tell us that your CO only ask for Police Certificate or he asked for medical too.


u didnt added my details in this doc


----------



## IashSmash

*Congrats!!*



Kum73 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just been granted PR.
> 
> On Friday my CO asked for evidence of English language for my wife. I told him , I had submitted her UK degree certificates with my application and I don't have anything else . He must have have accepted my explanation as the grant email arrived this morning.


Hi there KUM,
Congrats for your grant. But you are Britsh so it wouldn't be a problem. The problem we are discussing here is for Pakistani Nationals. Anyway good to hear a happy news.:clap2:


----------



## farhan-dubai

jassmine said:


> You r right.....but in my case i dont have birth n marriage certificates and for which i had already applied before CO assignment...hopefully i will get those in this week...


Good Luck Jasmine


----------



## abbaslums

*Skill Visa Requirment for ACS*

Dear All,

I need Guidance in Appling ACS Australia Skill Visa in 190 Category (General) , before processing I need help , all of you , I have Completed all Computers Requirements as per ACS Australia Skill Visa , I also passed my IELTS Exam only in 1 Section I got 6.5 Band & other are below than 6 Bands , Can you guide us , is there any problem I face due to this band , I am sure I got 75-80 points , due to band , may I face Problem. Please guide us also if our Application ACS approved & we got points 60+ , so what we have to do now for ACS Australia Skill Visa ??? please guide us , In Application of ACS , I did not find any section of IELTS Exam details required ??? please reply us asap.

Thanks.

Abbas


----------



## abbaslums

Dear All,

I need Guidance in Appling ACS Australia Skill Visa in 190 Category (General) , before processing I need help , all of you , I have Completed all Computers Requirements as per ACS Australia Skill Visa , I also passed my IELTS Exam only in 1 Section I got 6.5 Band & other are below than 6 Bands , Can you guide us , is there any problem I face due to this band , I am sure I got 75-80 points , due to band , may I face Problem. Please guide us also if our Application ACS approved & we got points 60+ , so what we have to do now for ACS Australia Skill Visa ??? please guide us , In Application of ACS , I did not find any section of IELTS Exam details required ??? please reply us asap.

Thanks.

Abbas


----------



## Ambe

Hello all,

I have a question. I am stuck with my medicals done and PCC. But my medicals is not uploaded yet, according to IMO dept I asked just today. Any idea how much time it takes to upload results or for embassy to open case? Should I ask CO about it?

2. Also, if I have done my medicals on 11-03-2013, then I have to enter Aus by 11-03-2014, irrespective of fact when I get grant?

3. Anyone who has Brisbane team GSM 31?


----------



## msvayani

abbaslums said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need Guidance in Appling ACS Australia Skill Visa in 190 Category (General) , before processing I need help , all of you , I have Completed all Computers Requirements as per ACS Australia Skill Visa , I also passed my IELTS Exam only in 1 Section I got 6.5 Band & other are below than 6 Bands , Can you guide us , is there any problem I face due to this band , I am sure I got 75-80 points , due to band , may I face Problem. Please guide us also if our Application ACS approved & we got points 60+ , so what we have to do now for ACS Australia Skill Visa ??? please guide us , In Application of ACS , I did not find any section of IELTS Exam details required ??? please reply us asap.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Abbas


The minimum IELTS requirement for DIAC is 6 band. You cannot fulfill the criteria if any of your IELTS sections have less than 6 bands.

ACS doesn't need IELTS to assess your qualifications and experience.


----------



## AirBourne

bhura said:


> AirBourne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum so not sure how to set my timeline as my signature. Can someone help me with this please?
> 
> For your information:
> 
> Ielts: 08/12/12 | OA 9
> Positive Skills Assessment : EA - 08/02/13 (Engineering Technologist 233914)
> EOI : 18/02/13 (65 Points)
> Invitation Received: 04/03/13
> 189 Visa Lodged/Ack: 05/03/13
> CO Assigned: 06/04/13 (Brisbane Team 33, Initials BG)
> 
> CO has requested for Police Certs from UK and Pak and form 1211.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Umar,
> go to you profile then click on customise profile on the right side of your screen display, there is an options of edit signature on left side of the screen.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bhura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro but clicking on customise profile tells me that I am still a junior member and don't have the appropriate permission to customise my profile.
> 
> I guess I have to wait.
> 
> Thanks anyway.
> 
> Regards,
> Umar
Click to expand...


----------



## AirBourne

SMShoaib said:


> Dear Umar:
> Welcome to the forum.
> Please keep us posted on any updates.
> 
> Would you please tell us that your CO only ask for Police Certificate or he asked for medical too.


Thanks for that bro.

Basically all I have been asked to submit at this stage are the following docs:-

UK PCC
PAK PCC
Form 1211

My MARA agent based in London advised me to wait till the CO requests medicals. So, I am working on getting these PCCs out of the way for now.


----------



## AirBourne

jassmine said:


> Hi Umar,
> 
> We have almost similar timeline and CO is also same
> Do u have any secondary applicants?
> Did CO asked for any other document?
> 
> Wish u good luck...


Hi Jassmine,

Yes, I did realise that co-incidentally we happen to have very similar timelines.

I am single so no secondary applicants.

CO requested for PCCs and form 1211 (Additional Personal Particulars). I am an Aerospace Graduate plus a Pakistani national so I was expecting some special attention from my CO as far as form 80 & form 1211 are concerned. 

Has he requested similar docs from you?

All the best!

Regards,
Umar.


----------



## SMShoaib

msvayani said:


> One of my friend applied today, please add his timeline into the excel sheet.
> 
> Name: drweb (Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: drweb)
> Occupation: Developer Programmer
> EOI: 4/March/2013
> 189 Lodged: 8/Apr/2013


Added in the sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

Ambe said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question. I am stuck with my medicals done and PCC. But my medicals is not uploaded yet, according to IMO dept I asked just today. Any idea how much time it takes to upload results or for embassy to open case? Should I ask CO about it?
> 
> 2. Also, if I have done my medicals on 11-03-2013, then I have to enter Aus by 11-03-2014, irrespective of fact when I get grant?
> 
> 3. Anyone who has Brisbane team GSM 31?


Welcome to the forum bro. Would you please share your complete timeline. In which visa category you applied and whether your CO asked to do the medical or you do it yourself.
As far your question 2 is concerned, the answer is 'Yes'.

Please see the timeline sheet to estimate your timeline
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

ScorpKing said:


> u didnt added my details in this doc


Brother, its already there. Please check again


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Mates,

Wana ask something regarding *Form 80* submission...

I submitted Form 80 one days ago on My Visa application, But still now as of today, the status in front of Form 80 on my Evisa Application is *"Required" rather than "Received"*...?

Do i really need to worry *OR* it is a kind of a System Fault rather and it is pretty fine to stay comfortable...?

Regards,


----------



## farhan-dubai

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> Wana ask something regarding *Form 80* submission...
> 
> I submitted Form 80 one days ago on My Visa application, But still now as of today, the status in front of Form 80 on my Evisa Application is *"Required" rather than "Received"*...?
> 
> Do i really need to worry *OR* it is a kind of a System Fault rather and it is pretty fine to stay comfortable...?
> 
> Regards,


Dont worry abt the status it happens its just normal.


----------



## Xscaper

Hello everyone,

I've been visiting this forum quite regularly over the last few months and i must say it's a really good place for discussion and information. My situation is a bit different from most in that i've got two applications in the system. A 175 and a 190.
175 was lodged in February 2012 and the 190 just a couple of weeks ago. I am really hoping it wouldn't be a problem. I did discuss this issue with DIAC over the phone but i just wanted to see if there's someone out there who's impatient enough like me to have two simultaneous applications in the system? 

I am a bit unsure about security checks as well. I know that my 175 is undergoing security check at the moment but i am hoping that wouldn't affect my 190 application in any way(since it appears 190 applications are not being given the external check treatment).


----------



## Ambe

*Anybody got 189 visa in Pakistan so far?*

Hello all,

Has anybody got visa 189 so far? Or know someone else who got 189 visa gratn?

I have applied for 189 visa, lodged it in Jan. My CO got assigned on 27th feb, and he asked for Medical and PCC in that email only. MY PCC and Med receipt has been updated. Can anyone advice me how much time will they take till visa grant as before that me and my wife have to do lot of things before leaving country 

Lodged - 03-01-2013
CO assigned & medical asked - 27-02-2013
Medical receipt and PCC uploaded 26-03-2013

Further what is needed?
Visa grant?


----------



## mary484

Hi all,

I am a new member to this forum. I have applied for 189 and my lodgement date is 25 Jan, recieved acknowledgment 30 Jan, but since then there is no communication. I called DIAC 2 times, earlier they said a CO has been allocated to my case on 7 March, but now they are saying my case has not been allocated to any case officer yet......

I am in very confused state that what is going on with my application. Can anybody suggest me something?

Is there any applicant who has not been allocated to CO even after 10 weeks...?


----------



## SMShoaib

Xscaper said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been visiting this forum quite regularly over the last few months and i must say it's a really good place for discussion and information. My situation is a bit different from most in that i've got two applications in the system. A 175 and a 190.
> 175 was lodged in February 2012 and the 190 just a couple of weeks ago. I am really hoping it wouldn't be a problem. I did discuss this issue with DIAC over the phone but i just wanted to see if there's someone out there who's impatient enough like me to have two simultaneous applications in the system?
> 
> I am a bit unsure about security checks as well. I know that my 175 is undergoing security check at the moment but i am hoping that wouldn't affect my 190 application in any way(since it appears 190 applications are not being given the external check treatment).


Welcome to the forum bro. 
Would you please share with us both of your timeline. Your case is unique in nature.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## shafaqat309

Xscaper said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been visiting this forum quite regularly over the last few months and i must say it's a really good place for discussion and information. My situation is a bit different from most in that i've got two applications in the system. A 175 and a 190.
> 175 was lodged in February 2012 and the 190 just a couple of weeks ago. I am really hoping it wouldn't be a problem. I did discuss this issue with DIAC over the phone but i just wanted to see if there's someone out there who's impatient enough like me to have two simultaneous applications in the system?
> 
> I am a bit unsure about security checks as well. I know that my 175 is undergoing security check at the moment but i am hoping that wouldn't affect my 190 application in any way(since it appears 190 applications are not being given the external check treatment).


If you have discussed with DIAC then there is no problem but i reckon i read somewhere if you have already applied for a visa and which is in process currently and you are going to apply same visa again then you to withdraw your first visa application.

If you have discussed with DIAC then it should be fine. Did you clarify what to do with first visa application?


----------



## samper

AOA

I have checked my application online status and most of our documents status is required while we have sent all documents in December 2012, and one document sent in January 2013 have received status, we are confused about this, on the other hand we have tried to contact with DIAC office they received our call then tape run to select the options when we press 2 nothing happened and tape run again and again, it is happening from yesterday or today as well, if any one have any suggestions please share

We are trying on this number +611300364613 it is provided in the documents.

Regards
Samper


----------



## Kostya

Xscaper said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been visiting this forum quite regularly over the last few months and i must say it's a really good place for discussion and information. My situation is a bit different from most in that i've got two applications in the system. A 175 and a 190.
> 175 was lodged in February 2012 and the 190 just a couple of weeks ago. I am really hoping it wouldn't be a problem. I did discuss this issue with DIAC over the phone but i just wanted to see if there's someone out there who's impatient enough like me to have two simultaneous applications in the system?
> 
> I am a bit unsure about security checks as well. I know that my 175 is undergoing security check at the moment but i am hoping that wouldn't affect my 190 application in any way(since it appears 190 applications are not being given the external check treatment).


Hi!

I also have 175th and 190th applications simultaneously. For me the process has been not that smooth. Both of the cases were referred to ASIO and you might find some details in the following thread Weird behaviour of CO, external checks and complaining to DIAC.
Unfortunately, in case of referral to external agencies they break 6 months term (it is about 8 months for me at the moment)
I wish your 190th case not to be referred to external checks and in any case I wish you to get any of your grants soon!

Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## IashSmash

Dear Mary,
I think you should wait for few weeks and then call again if you didn't get any notification from CO. In my case I submitted my application by the end of Nov. and was told that CO will contact after Christmas holidays. There maybe something like that?? You are already in OZ so don't worry your case will be easier then ours. Try to check your status online. All the best with your case.


----------



## bhura

Hi friends,
just received an email from Co in response to my staus enquiry.

"I can advise that your application is continuing to undergo standard processing and checking. It is not possible to advise how long these checks will take to be finalised and I am unable to finalise your 189 visa until these checks have been finalised"

from this i guess there is no chance to get any good news in near future.


Regards,

Bhura


----------



## samper

have they confirmed the CO name to u? 



mary484 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new member to this forum. I have applied for 189 and my lodgement date is 25 Jan, recieved acknowledgment 30 Jan, but since then there is no communication. I called DIAC 2 times, earlier they said a CO has been allocated to my case on 7 March, but now they are saying my case has not been allocated to any case officer yet......
> 
> I am in very confused state that what is going on with my application. Can anybody suggest me something?
> 
> Is there any applicant who has not been allocated to CO even after 10 weeks...?


----------



## Ambe

SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum bro. Would you please share your complete timeline. In which visa category you applied and whether your CO asked to do the medical or you do it yourself.
> As far your question 2 is concerned, the answer is 'Yes'.
> 
> Please see the timeline sheet to estimate your timeline
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Hello again !
Visa applied: 189 PR visa (me and my wife)

Well my timeline is 
EOI sent:1-12-12
Invite: 5-12-12
Application lodged: 03-01-13
CO assigned: 26-02-13 ( CO Requested medical and pcc same time)
Med and PCC submitted: 26-02-13

Btw, any Pakistani who has got 189 visa yet?
And I just saw timeline, i think I am only applicant of 189 who has been asked medical right after CO allocated - or maybe 1 2 more then me. Is it correct? Is it good or bad sign


----------



## Ambe

Hello all,

I have a question. I am stuck with my medicals done and PCC. But my medicals is not uploaded yet, according to IMO dept I asked just today. Any idea how much time it takes to upload results or for embassy to open case? Should I ask CO about it?

2. Also, if I have done my medicals on 11-03-2013, then I have to enter Aus by 11-03-2014, irrespective of fact when I get grant?

3. Anyone who has Brisbane team GSM 31?


----------



## asad747

Hello,

Me & my friend both applied for 189 Visa with 1 month difference.

He got Allocated Team 33 and I got Team 2

His CO requested form 80/MEdical/PCC on the first communication.

My CO requested only form 80 on the first communication.


So i guess its nothing to worry.. May be Each team has different procedure of working on the case. 

Anyone else can confirm it??


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

AoA. I lodged my application on 8/4/2013 but did not got any acknowladgement mail ?


----------



## SMShoaib

Ambe said:


> Hello again !
> Visa applied: 189 PR visa (me and my wife)
> 
> Well my timeline is
> EOI sent:1-12-12
> Invite: 5-12-12
> Application lodged: 03-01-13
> CO assigned: 26-02-13 ( CO Requested medical and pcc same time)
> Med and PCC submitted: 26-02-13
> 
> Btw, any Pakistani who has got 189 visa yet?
> And I just saw timeline, i think I am only applicant of 189 who has been asked medical right after CO allocated - or maybe 1 2 more then me. Is it correct? Is it good or bad sign


Thanks for the info, I've added your timeline in the sheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

As per the timeline, unfortunately no pakistani applicant got his 189 visa till date. There are 5 applicants, including you, who received medical calls straight away after CO allocation. There and few other applicants who uploaded their medicals without being asked by the CO but the result is same. All of them are waiting.


----------



## IashSmash

*Misconception*



bhura said:


> Hi friends,
> just received an email from Co in response to my staus enquiry.
> 
> "I can advise that your application is continuing to undergo standard processing and checking. It is not possible to advise how long these checks will take to be finalised and I am unable to finalise your 189 visa until these checks have been finalised"
> 
> from this i guess there is no chance to get any good news in near future.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bhura


Dear Bhura,
I think your conception is wrong. They have mentioned that your application is going through security checks so they are not sure how long will it take. Once the checks are finished only then they can decide. I haven't seen any rejection untill now but it can take time as obvious from the mail. In case of rejection they will mention the reason and then one can challenge that . The procedure of that is given on their webpage. But don't get disheartened it is:fingerscrossed: a matter of time.


----------



## Xscaper

175 Application lodged 27th February 2012
Case officer allocated 1st August 2012
Form 80 and 1221 asked for and supplied
Medicals and PCC frontloaded end of august.

WA SS applied 11 March 2013. Obtained 26 March 2013
190 invite received 27 March 2013.
190 applied on 28th March 2013. Everything front loaded.


----------



## SMShoaib

bhura said:


> Hi friends,
> just received an email from Co in response to my staus enquiry.
> 
> "I can advise that your application is continuing to undergo standard processing and checking. It is not possible to advise how long these checks will take to be finalised and I am unable to finalise your 189 visa until these checks have been finalised"
> 
> from this i guess there is no chance to get any good news in near future.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bhura


Keep your hopes high bro.

This is fact that Security check (for 175) applicants are taking around 15 months to finalize but it does not mean that Security Check will also take that much time for 189 applicant.

The DIAC website states that they finalize 189 applicants in around 12 months so this is a guideline for 189 applicants. But, we also have to keep this fact in our minds that when 175 applicants applied, their DIAC time line was 18 months after application submission. Now, the fact is those applications are taking around 24 months to finalize.

Since there is not a single application of 189 is finalized yet therefore we are unable to conclude anything about the estimated time frame. We have to keep all the FACTS in mind and plan our future activities accordingly.


----------



## SMShoaib

Xscaper said:


> 175 Application lodged 27th February 2012
> Case officer allocated 1st August 2012
> Form 80 and 1221 asked for and supplied
> Medicals and PCC frontloaded end of august.
> 
> WA SS applied 11 March 2013. Obtained 26 March 2013
> 190 invite received 27 March 2013.
> 190 applied on 28th March 2013. Everything front loaded.


Thanks for the info, I've added both of your timelines in the excel sheet.

Bro, as Kostya said, its is highly unlikely that your application will process at same pace as of normal 190 applicants.

All the best. Keep positing your status updates as your case is some of the rare cases


----------



## mary484

samper said:


> have they confirmed the CO name to u?


Yes, I again called DIAC , then the lady told me yes the case officer is allocated on 7 march. So the representative earlier I talked to gave me the wrong info that no CO has allocated.


----------



## AArshad

There is a thread, immigartion time for Pakistanis, you can check on it
there are many who have got this visa


----------



## Nazir

Hi,

I've been told today by the agent that my CO has informed him, my case is in internal security check with AISO (Australian Internal Security Organization). As per him it will take min 10 days, the question is has anyone's ever encountered such situation, if so pls share your experience. What does it mean and how long does it actually take?

He also informed the CO that my wife will be leaving for the delivery next month to Pakistan so should she get her medical and most importantly PCC done (in Singapore, in order to get the PCC, they need finger prints) but she said NO, we dont want it right now and wait for the requirement to come.

Hoping that they don't come up with requirements when she is away as it will delay our case as she is due in July first week.

Waiting for your experienced advice.
Regards

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## samper

SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum bro.
> Would you please share with us both of your timeline. Your case is unique in nature.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


AOA/Hi,

What is the contact number you are using I am trying from last 4-5 days and still i m not able to connect automatic teller say's type 2 and after pressing 2 there is nothing teller start again and again

Following is the number i m using (+611300364613)

Regards
Samper


----------



## samper

Xscaper said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been visiting this forum quite regularly over the last few months and i must say it's a really good place for discussion and information. My situation is a bit different from most in that i've got two applications in the system. A 175 and a 190.
> 175 was lodged in February 2012 and the 190 just a couple of weeks ago. I am really hoping it wouldn't be a problem. I did discuss this issue with DIAC over the phone but i just wanted to see if there's someone out there who's impatient enough like me to have two simultaneous applications in the system?
> 
> I am a bit unsure about security checks as well. I know that my 175 is undergoing security check at the moment but i am hoping that wouldn't affect my 190 application in any way(since it appears 190 applications are not being given the external check treatment).


AOA/Hi,

What is the contact number you are using I am trying from last 4-5 days and still i m not able to connect automatic teller say's type 2 and after pressing 2 there is nothing teller start again and again

Following is the number i m using (+611300364613)

Regards
Samper


----------



## sunnyyy

bhura said:


> Hi friends,
> just received an email from Co in response to my staus enquiry.
> 
> "I can advise that your application is continuing to undergo standard processing and checking. It is not possible to advise how long these checks will take to be finalised and I am unable to finalise your 189 visa until these checks have been finalised"
> 
> from this i guess there is no chance to get any good news in near future.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bhura


Brother,
Thanks for sharing the response.. However, lets stay positive. 
From various observations i think the time for security checks for 189 paki applicants wd be between 8-10 months.. 
Hoping to hear something interesting soonest for any of us!! All the very best to all :fingerscrossed:

regards.


----------



## Xscaper

shafaqat309 said:


> If you have discussed with DIAC then there is no problem but i reckon i read somewhere if you have already applied for a visa and which is in process currently and you are going to apply same visa again then you to withdraw your first visa application.
> 
> If you have discussed with DIAC then it should be fine. Did you clarify what to do with first visa application?


I was told i had to withdraw the previous visa if it was the same category as the new one. I asked specifically about 175 and 190 and i was told it shouldn't be a problem since one is independent and the other is state sponsored.


----------



## SMShoaib

mary484 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new member to this forum. I have applied for 189 and my lodgement date is 25 Jan, recieved acknowledgment 30 Jan, but since then there is no communication. I called DIAC 2 times, earlier they said a CO has been allocated to my case on 7 March, but now they are saying my case has not been allocated to any case officer yet......
> 
> I am in very confused state that what is going on with my application. Can anybody suggest me something?
> 
> Is there any applicant who has not been allocated to CO even after 10 weeks...?





mary484 said:


> Yes, I again called DIAC , then the lady told me yes the case officer is allocated on 7 march. So the representative earlier I talked to gave me the wrong info that no CO has allocated.


Welcome to the forum.
Your timeline has been added in the time sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Are you a female applicant? Because it is observed that cases of female applicants without any secondary applicants are treated differently.


----------



## Xscaper

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> I also have 175th and 190th applications simultaneously. For me the process has been not that smooth. Both of the cases were referred to ASIO and you might find some details in the following thread
> Unfortunately, in case of referral to external agencies they break 6 months term (it is about 8 months for me at the moment)
> I wish your 190th case not to be referred to external checks and in any case I wish you to get any of your grants soon!
> 
> Best regards,
> Kostya


Hi, good to see someone in a similar situation. DIAC policies can be quite vague at times. I just quickly went through the link you gave. Do you know why your case was referred? I can understand why the 175 was referred as that's standard policy but i was under the impression that 190 cases either don't get referred and if they do they get processed quickly since they're category 3. I think the main issue with your case is not the security referral rather the manner in which it has been delayed.
Keep me updated on what's going on with your situation. I am thinking about withdrawing 175 but i wanna be sure it's going to be beneficial. If it doesn't matter then i may as well keep both applications running.


----------



## SMShoaib

Nazir said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been told today by the agent that my CO has informed him, my case is in internal security check with AISO (Australian Internal Security Organization). As per him it will take min 10 days, the question is has anyone's ever encountered such situation, if so pls share your experience. What does it mean and how long does it actually take?
> 
> He also informed the CO that my wife will be leaving for the delivery next month to Pakistan so should she get her medical and most importantly PCC done (in Singapore, in order to get the PCC, they need finger prints) but she said NO, we dont want it right now and wait for the requirement to come.
> 
> Hoping that they don't come up with requirements when she is away as it will delay our case as she is due in July first week.
> 
> Waiting for your experienced advice.
> Regards
> 
> IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


Brother this is unfortunate fact that almost all the 189 applicants cases from Pakistan goes to security checks. No one can give you the time frame for these checks.

This is fact that Security check (for 175) applicants are taking around 15 months to finalize but it does not mean that Security Check will also take that much time for 189 applicant.

The DIAC website states that they finalize 189 applicants in around 12 months so this is a guideline for 189 applicants. But, we also have to keep this fact in our minds that when 175 applicants applied, their DIAC time line was 18 months after application submission. Now, the fact is those applications are taking around 24 months to finalize.

Since there is not a single application of 189 is finalized yet therefore we are unable to conclude anything about the estimated time frame. We have to keep all the FACTS in mind and plan our future activities accordingly. 

As far as your question is concerned, if you are fortunate enough to get Medical/PCC call in few days, then you can explain the situation to your CO and request for extension in the submission deadlines. COs consider this sort of situation and give to extension in the deadline.

Best of luck

Please check the time line for reference. You timeline is also added in the sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

Xscaper said:


> Yeah but what i want to know is why wouldn't it be processed at the same pace as for any other 190 applicant? If it's because there is a security check in progress for the 175 application then what if i just withdraw my 175?


I don't think any one can give you answer of this question with surety. As far as guess is concerned it might be DIAC policy that if a persons SC is already in progress then they hold decision of any new application till the completion of SC. Again this is just a guess based on Kostya case.

As far as your comparison of 175/176 is concerned. In those cases SC were there but the time difference was due to CO allocation. In those times CO allocation time after 175 application lodgement was around 6 months and CO allocation time after lodgement of 176 was around 4 weeks. So this time was reduce NOT the SC time.


----------



## Xscaper

SMShoaib said:


> I don't think any one can give you answer of this question with surety. As far as guess is concerned it might be DIAC policy that if a persons SC is already in progress then they hold decision of any new application till the completion of SC. Again this is just a guess based on Kostya case.
> 
> As far as your comparison of 175/176 is concerned. In those cases SC were there but the time difference was due to CO allocation. In those times CO allocation time after 175 application lodgement was around 6 months and CO allocation time after lodgement of 176 was around 4 weeks. So this time was reduce NOT the SC time.


The reason i mentioned 175/176 was to make a specific point which is: People have been granted 176 while their 175 was still under security checks. Now i don't know whether they were just lucky or if it's DIAC policy to take each application separately. It's anyone's guess.

I do know that other visas such as 457 etc can be granted while your PR application in under consideration. That may mean that they process the two applications separately.

I guess i am just hoping against hope to find out somehow if my current security check will have any bearing on my 190 application coz if it will i could just withdraw the 175 so i start off with a clean slate.


----------



## SMShoaib

Xscaper said:


> The reason i mentioned 175/176 was to make a specific point which is: People have been granted 176 while their 175 was still under security checks. Now i don't know whether they were just lucky or if it's DIAC policy to take each application separately. It's anyone's guess.
> 
> I do know that other visas such as 457 etc can be granted while your PR application in under consideration. That may mean that they process the two applications separately.
> 
> I guess i am just hoping against hope to find out somehow if my current security check will have any bearing on my 190 application coz if it will i could just withdraw the 175 so i start off with a clean slate.


Brother, to my understanding, would you please give any example/share time line which confirm your statement about 175/176.
As far as 457 is concerned, it is not the PR visa rather a TR visa (Long term business visa). It is similar to if you apply for Student visa now, you will get it before 190/175. Similarly, if you apply for tourist visa again you will get it before 175/190


----------



## Xscaper

samper said:


> AOA/Hi,
> 
> What is the contact number you are using I am trying from last 4-5 days and still i m not able to connect automatic teller say's type 2 and after pressing 2 there is nothing teller start again and again
> 
> Following is the number i m using (+611300364613)
> 
> Regards
> Samper


You're using the right number. Just make sure you're calling within the hours mentioned on the website. You may have to hold for like a million years( 1 hour and 15 minutes for me last time) before your calls gets through.


----------



## SMShoaib

Xscaper said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...roup-who-filed-both-175-online-176-paper.html
> 
> Admittedly it's an Indian applicant and also he hadn't been allocated a CO for his 175 application yet(so obviously no security checks had been initiated). He applied for 175 first and a few days later applied for 176. His 176 was granted while his 175 was still waiting in the queue.
> 
> I have come across a couple of examples here and there but i'll have to look them up. I'll post hem here if i find them.


Brother one thing I just observed in your case. You are already in Australia, Right?. If you are, why don't you apply for bridging visa if your existing visa is near to expire? Just and advice.


----------



## mary484

SMShoaib said:


> Are you a female applicant? Because it is observed that cases of female applicants without any secondary applicants are treated differently.


Yes, I am female applicant and have one secondary applicant, my husband.


----------



## Xscaper

SMShoaib said:


> Brother one thing I just observed in your case. You are already in Australia, Right?. If you are, why don't you apply for bridging visa if your existing visa is near to expire? Just and advice.


I got the bridging VISA A after lodgement of 190 application. I am in a hurry for PR because it affects the kind of training i can do.


----------



## Kostya

Xscaper said:


> Hi, good to see someone in a similar situation. DIAC policies can be quite vague at times. I just quickly went through the link you gave. Do you know why your case was referred? I can understand why the 175 was referred as that's standard policy but i was under the impression that 190 cases either don't get referred and if they do they get processed quickly since they're category 3. I think the main issue with your case is not the security referral rather the manner in which it has been delayed.
> Keep me updated on what's going on with your situation. I am thinking about withdrawing 175 but i wanna be sure it's going to be beneficial. If it doesn't matter then i may as well keep both applications running.


Hi Xscaper!

Initially, I asked DIAC the same questions. Is it possible to have two applications at the same time, how will they treat them and so on. They said (and wrote) that they will treat applications absolutely independently.

However, I have a filling that for my case it is not true. It looked like CO for 190th application (from team 33, which was just introduced for PR processing) looked what another CO did and tried (not always efficiently) to do the same. That seems to be the reason of some discrepancies in answers of 190th CO.

Another thing is that many operators say (including those who really seemed like trying to understand and help) that duration of security checks is not dependent on priority. It is not that easy to find evidences or counter-evidences of that fact, so just operators’ words (also, have records of some of these conversations).

If operators are right, then it seems better to leave your 175th application as it is…
Frankly, I haven’t met any cases when people got 176th grants without SC, when SC were conducted for their 175th applications, but haven’t tried hard to find them. Personally, I applied for 190th because I thought that they will follow announced timelines…

Regarding security checks for my case – I think that the reason is in my work background – I have all my experience working in nuclear energy which, according to CO’s answers considered to be close to governmental authorities (company was not governmental).

Regarding the situation mentioned in the thread I gave you link to. I haven’t managed to get evidences that the case was definitely delayed for 5 months. The only evidence was that it was delayed not less than 1 month. CO has not answered direct questions. I will probably try to sort this situation out again after couple of weeks – I’ve been rather busy for a month and a half and that will last for more weeks.

Regarding SC for 190th applicants. They conduct checks for some applicants. I know at least one applicant under SC and her case has being considered for more than 6 months already.

If I can help you in any way – let me know.

Best regards,
Kostya.

P.S. By the way. DIAC conducts survey where they ask, for example, how good is information provided by DIAC using electronic means... Don't think that all you guys who are under SC consider information to be good and "informative") Let's tell that to DIAC! Survey might be started from the following page: About the Department


----------



## salmanyounas

hi all,
I am new to this forum. I am a management accountant from Pakistan and want to immigrate to Australia through skilled migration. I want to know which category of IELTS should I appear in? Either academic or general training. As assessing authority requires Academic IELTD and DIAC requires General Training. Kindly clarify. I fall under management accountant category.


----------



## msvayani

salmanyounas said:


> hi all,
> I am new to this forum. I am a management accountant from Pakistan and want to immigrate to Australia through skilled migration. I want to know which category of IELTS should I appear in? Either academic or general training. As assessing authority requires Academic IELTD and DIAC requires General Training. Kindly clarify. I fall under management accountant category.


You need to do IELTS General Training.


----------



## bhura

IashSmash said:


> Dear Bhura,
> I think your conception is wrong. They have mentioned that your application is going through security checks so they are not sure how long will it take. Once the checks are finished only then they can decide. I haven't seen any rejection untill now but it can take time as obvious from the mail. In case of rejection they will mention the reason and then one can challenge that . The procedure of that is given on their webpage. But don't get disheartened it is:fingerscrossed: a matter of time.


Dear IashSmash,

sorry dear you misread my post I only said I am not expecting good news in "near future", but i am very positive to get the visa grant.


Regards


----------



## bhura

SMShoaib said:


> Keep your hopes high bro.
> 
> This is fact that Security check (for 175) applicants are taking around 15 months to finalize but it does not mean that Security Check will also take that much time for 189 applicant.
> 
> The DIAC website states that they finalize 189 applicants in around 12 months so this is a guideline for 189 applicants. But, we also have to keep this fact in our minds that when 175 applicants applied, their DIAC time line was 18 months after application submission. Now, the fact is those applications are taking around 24 months to finalize.
> 
> Since there is not a single application of 189 is finalized yet therefore we are unable to conclude anything about the estimated time frame. We have to keep all the FACTS in mind and plan our future activities accordingly.




Thanks bro,

you are right and i am also thinking they will take the maximum time of 12 months at least.

good luck to all of you.

Regards,
Bhura


----------



## IashSmash

All the very best


----------



## SMShoaib

salmanyounas said:


> hi all,
> I am new to this forum. I am a management accountant from Pakistan and want to immigrate to Australia through skilled migration. I want to know which category of IELTS should I appear in? Either academic or general training. As assessing authority requires Academic IELTD and DIAC requires General Training. Kindly clarify. I fall under management accountant category.


Since your Accessing Body requires Academic therefore you need to appear in Academic IELTS to get the positive assessment.

For DIAC, they generally need General Training But if you have taking Academic due to Accessing Body requirement then DIAC accepts your Academic IELTS as replacement of General Training.

In conclusion, you only need Academic IELTS only for both assessment.


----------



## salmanyounas

msvayani said:


> You need to do IELTS General Training.


Dear msvayani,
Thanks for your reply. I inquired from skill assessment authority (Institute of Chartered Accountants of Australia) they said you need to take IELTS Academic for skill assessment. So I am bit confused between these two.


----------



## salmanyounas

SMShoaib said:


> Since your Accessing Body requires Academic therefore you need to appear in Academic IELTS to get the positive assessment.
> 
> For DIAC, they generally need General Training But if you have taking Academic due to Accessing Body requirement then DIAC accepts your Academic IELTS as replacement of General Training.
> 
> In conclusion, you only need Academic IELTS only for both assessment.


Dear SMShoaib,

Thank you very much for the reply. Are you sure that DIAC will accept my IELTS Academic, as they require IELTS GT?


----------



## msvayani

salmanyounas said:


> Dear msvayani,
> Thanks for your reply. I inquired from skill assessment authority (Institute of Chartered Accountants of Australia) they said you need to take IELTS Academic for skill assessment. So I am bit confused between these two.


Normally IELTS General Training is required for immigration purposes as most of us have done. 

But in you case, if they have asked to do Academic module, then you have to do it. 

And Yes, *DIAC will accept your Academic Results. You don't need to do Academic and GT modules separately.*

Apologies for the confusion.


----------



## SMShoaib

salmanyounas said:


> Dear SMShoaib,
> 
> Thank you very much for the reply. Are you sure that DIAC will accept my IELTS Academic, as they require IELTS GT?


As bor msvayani said, you only need Academic IELTS


----------



## jassmine

salmanyounas said:


> hi all,
> I am new to this forum. I am a management accountant from Pakistan and want to immigrate to Australia through skilled migration. I want to know which category of IELTS should I appear in? Either academic or general training. As assessing authority requires Academic IELTD and DIAC requires General Training. Kindly clarify. I fall under management accountant category.


As per my knowledge, ur assessing authority requires Academic module so u should appear in that...DIAC will accept ur acadamic ielts too...


----------



## salmanyounas

jassmine said:


> As per my knowledge, ur assessing authority requires Academic module so u should appear in that...DIAC will accept ur acadamic ielts too...


Dear Folks,

Thank you very much for IELTS clarification. Will stay in touch.

Are there any significant changes going to take place this year by DIAC? Anyone know about this?


----------



## SMShoaib

Another Pakistani got his grant

Name: emertyyy
Visa Type: 175
Occupation: Software Engineer
Applied: 11/05/11
CO: 22/11/11
Medical Referred: 26-11-12
Grant: 03/04/13

Source: BEUpdate


----------



## SMShoaib

Another Pakistani got his grant

Name: emertyyy
Visa Type: 175
Occupation: Software Engineer
Applied: 11/05/11
CO: 22/11/11
Medical Referred: 26-11-12
Grant: 03/04/13

Source: BEUpdate


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> Another Pakistani got his grant
> 
> Name: emertyyy
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Applied: 11/05/11
> CO: 22/11/11
> Medical Referred: 26-11-12
> Grant: 03/04/13
> 
> Source: BEUpdate



Excellent. Really good news.


----------



## asadumar

*Visa 175*

what i can see is those who in nov, dev 2011, got their CO assigned within one month. 
However, those who applied in Jan or later got their CO in Jun/Jul/Aug.. what was the reason for this???

The reason to ask this is because those who got their CO assigned in nov/dec 11 are getting their cases closed... so what can be expected for cases who applied in jan/feb and got COs in jun/jul???


----------



## Bravo

SMShoaib said:


> Another Pakistani got his grant
> 
> Name: emertyyy
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Applied: 11/05/11
> CO: 22/11/11
> Medical Referred: 26-11-12
> Grant: 03/04/13
> 
> Source: BEUpdate


Congrats bro (emertyyy)!!!!


----------



## Abdullah1982

*Visa 175*

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum and really need your suggestion/comments regarding my case:

Visa Type: 175
Occupation: Electrical Engineer
Applied: 30-Nov-2011
CO Allocated: 16-May-2012

After that all the required documents (e.g Form 80 etc...) were provided and since then I have not heard any news from CO.

Can any one comment that this much time taking is normal ..... and when can I expect any news regarding the medicals/pcc????


----------



## Abdullah1982

mimran said:


> Starting a new thread to discuss issues for Pakistani applicants which are in the backlog for 175 and 176 visas


Hi guys,

I am new to this forum and really need your suggestion/comments regarding my case:

Visa Type: 175
Occupation: Electrical Engineer
Applied: 30-Nov-2011
CO Allocated: 16-May-2012

After that all the required documents (e.g Form 80 etc...) were provided and since then I have not heard any news from CO.

Can any one comment that this much time taking is normal ..... and when can I expect any news regarding the medicals/pcc????


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Abdullah1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and really need your suggestion/comments regarding my case:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Electrical Engineer
> Applied: 30-Nov-2011
> CO Allocated: 16-May-2012
> 
> After that all the required documents (e.g Form 80 etc...) were provided and since then I have not heard any news from CO.
> 
> Can any one comment that this much time taking is normal ..... and when can I expect any news regarding the medicals/pcc????


Hi Abdullah,

I guess we are all here in the same boat of waiting for the security checks to be finalized. My CO was allocated in Aug12, directly asked for PCC and MEDs, all closed by Nov, and it has been in "routine processing" since then. Check if you can ask your CO when was your application referred to SC, it will help you estimate the grant time, for VHR countries like in our casea it seems to take 12-16 months.


All the best
Aladdin


----------



## millinium_bug

Abdullah1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and really need your suggestion/comments regarding my case:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Electrical Engineer
> Applied: 30-Nov-2011
> CO Allocated: 16-May-2012
> 
> After that all the required documents (e.g Form 80 etc...) were provided and since then I have not heard any news from CO.
> 
> Can any one comment that this much time taking is normal ..... and when can I expect any news regarding the medicals/pcc????


it is quite common .... so don't worry 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## IashSmash

*Regards*



insanesanatic said:


> Hello all Pakistani brothers,
> 
> VISA: 189 (Applied from Brisbane)
> EOI: 06-01-2013
> Applied: 29-01-2013
> 
> ** Front Loaded all forms and am on bridging visa
> 
> CO Assigned: 26-03-2013
> 
> ** Form 80 and birth certificate requested
> 
> E-Mail Received: 9-04-2013
> 
> "The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to further process your application from now may be causing concern to your client.
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however,
> that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis
> and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes
> requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and
> national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on
> individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe
> for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of
> Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised
> as quickly as possible."
> 
> 
> I anticipate these checks will take about 12 months to be finalized.
> Unfortunately these checking procedures are beyond my or this department's control.
> You will be contacted when all checks are completed.
> I would request that you do not send status enquires for at least a further 9 months as I monitor this application regularly.
> Your patience is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched online and found this forum, am so Sad :-( to see that no Pakistani has gotten 189.
> 
> I seriously thought my checks would take 1-2 weeks like other on-shore applicants but that does not seems to be the case.
> 
> I have been here in Australia for 3 years now and last time I applied for student visa from Pakistan, my security checks took 14 months in 2009.
> 
> No firm wants to hire you without PR, I am sitting and waiting.
> 
> Looks like we are all in the same basket that no case officer wants to pick from.
> 
> Someone informed me that security clearance are done only once and I have been here all the time so they will not carry out my security clearance, but it seems incorrect.
> 
> Any suggestions???


Dear Insane,
I am really sad to read your case because even I thought that onshore candidates will have quicker processing. But what to say?? Only that you have to weight like us. You know you can share your experience with us. Where you are living? which place is cheaper and in which areas do we have more Pakistanis living? Are Australian Pakistanis helpful to their country fellows? things like that. All the best for your PR :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zakinaeem

Ouch man!! So all that hype about expecting grants soon, is wrong then it seems. I am 5 months down the road after security checks began, and was hoping it won't be all that long before hearing the news.

ahh well ! Le Sigh!


----------



## asadumar

Abdullah1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and really need your suggestion/comments regarding my case:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Electrical Engineer
> Applied: 30-Nov-2011
> CO Allocated: 16-May-2012
> 
> After that all the required documents (e.g Form 80 etc...) were provided and since then I have not heard any news from CO.
> 
> Can any one comment that this much time taking is normal ..... and when can I expect any news regarding the medicals/pcc????


my little calculation says expect it by end of this year, as the persons who got their COs allocated in nov-dec are getting PCC and Meds, so you can expect yours to be somewhere around sept/oct and then add 2-4 months for getting visa grant.


----------



## mary484

insanesanatic said:


> Hello all Pakistani brothers,
> 
> VISA: 189 (Applied from Brisbane)
> EOI: 06-01-2013
> Applied: 29-01-2013
> 
> ** Front Loaded all forms and am on bridging visa
> 
> CO Assigned: 26-03-2013
> 
> ** Form 80 and birth certificate requested
> 
> E-Mail Received: 9-04-2013
> 
> "The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to further process your application from now may be causing concern to your client.
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however,
> that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis
> and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes
> requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and
> national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on
> individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe
> for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of
> Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised
> as quickly as possible."
> 
> 
> I anticipate these checks will take about 12 months to be finalized.
> Unfortunately these checking procedures are beyond my or this department's control.
> You will be contacted when all checks are completed.
> I would request that you do not send status enquires for at least a further 9 months as I monitor this application regularly.
> Your patience is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched online and found this forum, am so Sad :-( to see that no Pakistani has gotten 189.
> 
> I seriously thought my checks would take 1-2 weeks like other on-shore applicants but that does not seems to be the case.
> 
> I have been here in Australia for 3 years now and last time I applied for student visa from Pakistan, my security checks took 14 months in 2009.
> 
> No firm wants to hire you without PR, I am sitting and waiting.
> 
> Looks like we are all in the same basket that no case officer wants to pick from.
> 
> Someone informed me that security clearance are done only once and I have been here all the time so they will not carry out my security clearance, but it seems incorrect.
> 
> Any suggestions???





Hi,

I am also very sad after reading that security checks can take 9 months of time period. I had never expected it. I was pretty sure that like other onshore applicants my case will take no longer than 2-3 months, but situation is very hopeless. I applied on 25 jan , my case officer did not botherr to communicate with me , although she has assigned.

I can't understand why this descrimination is with pakistanis? It did not take this much time when i applied for student visa in 2010. Its frustrating.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

Visa Lodged today...
Please tell me about Salary Certficate..how many months Salary Certificate should i upload..
I also came to know that couple of salary certifcate from each employment shoudl be uploaded...As mine experince is over 9 years..its not possible to get the salary certificate from each office...so whats the advice for it?
also if i upload all the required document before assigning CO...what would be its effect?


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

mary484 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also very sad after reading that security checks can take 9 months of time period. I had never expected it. I was pretty sure that like other onshore applicants my case will take no longer than 2-3 months, but situation is very hopeless. I applied on 25 jan , my case officer did not botherr to communicate with me , although she has assigned.
> 
> I can't understand why this descrimination is with pakistanis? It did not take this much time when i applied for student visa in 2010. Its frustrating.



relax dude...for onshore candidates the security check duration is maximum 12 months..but i have seen the cases when it took only couple of month...you are right that for pakistanis this time period is quite unjustified but man we have to live with it...our attitude and behaviours can change the world...


----------



## SMShoaib

insanesanatic said:


> Hello all Pakistani brothers,
> 
> VISA: 189 (Applied from Brisbane)
> EOI: 06-01-2013
> Applied: 29-01-2013
> 
> ** Front Loaded all forms and am on bridging visa
> 
> CO Assigned: 26-03-2013
> 
> ** Form 80 and birth certificate requested
> 
> E-Mail Received: 9-04-2013
> 
> 
> I searched online and found this forum, am so Sad :-( to see that no Pakistani has gotten 189.
> 
> I seriously thought my checks would take 1-2 weeks like other on-shore applicants but that does not seems to be the case.
> 
> I have been here in Australia for 3 years now and last time I applied for student visa from Pakistan, my security checks took 14 months in 2009.
> 
> No firm wants to hire you without PR, I am sitting and waiting.
> 
> Looks like we are all in the same basket that no case officer wants to pick from.
> 
> Someone informed me that security clearance are done only once and I have been here all the time so they will not carry out my security clearance, but it seems incorrect.
> 
> Any suggestions???


Dear Brother:
I'm so sad to hear your story But this is fact that if someone applies for PR visa from VHR country like Pakistan it takes that much time irrespective whether he is offshore or onshore.
Recently we have seen some policy change that State sponsor PR visa (190) are not going in SC but 190 are.

Please check the timesheet for reference.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

What I suggest you. In parallel lodge other application like Bridging Visa or may be some sort of Temporary Visa


----------



## SMShoaib

Haseeb.hasan said:


> relax dude...for onshore candidates the security check duration is maximum 12 months..but i have seen the cases when it took only couple of month...you are right that for pakistanis this time period is quite unjustified but man we have to live with it...our attitude and behaviours can change the world...


Congratulation for your visa application.
Provide as much documents as possible. No need to worry about your previous salary slips. Salary Slips are not the CORE requirement for application rather one of the evidences of your employment.


----------



## SMShoaib

asadumar said:


> what i can see is those who in nov, dev 2011, got their CO assigned within one month.
> However, those who applied in Jan or later got their CO in Jun/Jul/Aug.. what was the reason for this???
> 
> The reason to ask this is because those who got their CO assigned in nov/dec 11 are getting their cases closed... so what can be expected for cases who applied in jan/feb and got COs in jun/jul???


Dear Brother:
Would you please share your complete timeline
Please check the time sheet to get the answer of your question
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

Abdullah1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and really need your suggestion/comments regarding my case:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Electrical Engineer
> Applied: 30-Nov-2011
> CO Allocated: 16-May-2012
> 
> After that all the required documents (e.g Form 80 etc...) were provided and since then I have not heard any news from CO.
> 
> Can any one comment that this much time taking is normal ..... and when can I expect any news regarding the medicals/pcc????


Welcome to the forum bro

your time line has been added in the time sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Please keep us posted in about your updates.

You will hear good news In Shaa Allah in a couple of days.

If initial entry date is no problem, you can front load your medicals.


----------



## SMShoaib

SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum bro
> 
> your time line has been added in the time sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> Please keep us posted in about your updates.
> 
> You will hear good news In Shaa Allah in a couple of days.
> 
> If initial entry date is no problem, you can front load your medicals.


Sorry Bro, I misread your post. I thought you got CO in Nov 11. Actually you got CO in May 12. You may still need to wait around 4-6 months


----------



## millinium_bug

SMShoaib said:


> Sorry Bro, I misread your post. I thought you got CO in Nov 11. Actually you got CO in May 12. You may still need to wait around 4-6 months


that's what i was thinking what happened to you? LOL


----------



## SMShoaib

insanesanatic said:


> SMShoaib, "Reply with Quote" button does not work on you.
> 
> I am on Bridging Visa (A), Applied for TR on 22 Dec.
> 
> How can I edit the spreadsheet? I want to put my details in.


Thanks for the info bro.
The sheet has limited rights. I've updated the sheet. Please check and if you need any modification, please let us know


----------



## SMShoaib

*Reporting*
Another applicant from Pakistan received his medical call today

Maack, 176, Applied 23rd of May 11, CO assigned 28th of november 11,form 80 submitted in the mid of december 2011 and today recieved a medical/pcc call.


----------



## SMShoaib

*Reporting*
Another applicant from Pakistan received his medical call today

Maack, 176, Applied 23rd of May 11, CO assigned 28th of november 11,form 80 submitted in the mid of december 2011 and today recieved a medical/pcc call.


----------



## TV Buff

insanesanatic said:


> The problem for on-shore visa applicants is not the wait. It's you cannot get a real job without PR.
> 
> I applied for TR on 22 Dec and PR on 29 Jan. I have not heard any news about the TR too. I am on the bridging visa (A) at the moment and cannot travel.
> 
> For travel, you need bridging visa (B), and you need to present your case to get it and can stay outside Australia for no more than 3 months.


You're wrong there. You can get a bridging visa B by just going to the immigration office and paying the fee. You don't need to present anything. Moreover, they've increased the length of the visa from 3 to 12 months for the past 2 years now.


----------



## khanash

GulPak said:


> Just joined the forum. I have applied 190 visa with SASS on 26th OCT. Any one out there from Adelaide who can be a moral support?
> 
> Regards


have u had ur visa yet.......and i also need ur help regarding statesponsorship....do u think adelaide is better or perth


----------



## Bravo

zakinaeem said:


> Ouch man!! So all that hype about expecting grants soon, is wrong then it seems. I am 5 months down the road after security checks began, and was hoping it won't be all that long before hearing the news.
> 
> ahh well ! Le Sigh!


Dear Friend,

Have you submitted PCC, if yes then as per your timeline your Med will be six months old by the end of this month. Lets hope you will hear good news soon. 

Best Regards,
Bravo


----------



## Bravo

insanesanatic said:


> I seriously doubt any Pakistani has been granted 189 yet. For non-Pakistani passport holders, the process takes about 1-2 months.


Bro,

This is very bad, but we have to live with it. Be determined and pray for the success of all.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

SMShoaib said:


> *Reporting*
> Another applicant from Pakistan received his medical call today
> 
> Maack, 176, Applied 23rd of May 11, CO assigned 28th of november 11,form 80 submitted in the mid of december 2011 and today recieved a medical/pcc call.


AOA BROTHER, In my application status some of the documents are not in the required and received portion. I have uploaded all the documents and they arre shown in the attachment provided. Please guide me solve this problem . Jazak ALLAH


----------



## SMShoaib

alhumrashid_chem said:


> AOA BROTHER, In my application status some of the documents are not in the required and received portion. I have uploaded all the documents and they arre shown in the attachment provided. Please guide me solve this problem . Jazak ALLAH


WAS Bro:
This is normal and there is no such problem.
Once CO is assigned to you, he will set the status of the documents as Required, Met, received etc.
So dont worry


----------



## fmasaud84

msvayani said:


> Normally IELTS General Training is required for immigration purposes as most of us have done.
> 
> But in you case, if they have asked to do Academic module, then you have to do it.
> 
> And Yes, *DIAC will accept your Academic Results. You don't need to do Academic and GT modules separately.*
> 
> Apologies for the confusion.


i think people related to accounts field need to go for academic


----------



## ahsan86

Assalam o Alaikum brothers,

I am facing a situation here if any one of brothers/sisters here could help me on that.

I got my CO assigned about a week back, he asked me 
1. Form 80 and
2. Payslips, tax documents and bank statements for employment with Company5 and Company3

As with the 189 application lodging, I have already provided the payslips for Company5. I will definitely get the bank statements and tax documents for this company5 time and submit, and also payslips will be emailed again. 

As for Comapny3, I don't have payslips (which I will try to get), and regarding tax at that time they paid us full and did not deduct tax from it. Unfortunately I did not happen to pay tax for that time period (about 1 year), for which I am willing to pay now.

*My question is how can I tell the CO the situation?
and will this effect my case to be weeken? (I heard somewhere that if CO gets an impression that I was first hiding this thing and now upon his asking I am proceeding with it, he will consider me suspicious and can refuse my case)*

(Also if worst come worst I have to take this time off my experience list, I can still make 5 years complete without it. I have claimed points for 5 years experience)


----------



## mary484

insanesanatic said:


> The problem for on-shore visa applicants is not the wait. It's you cannot get a real job without PR.
> 
> I applied for TR on 22 Dec and PR on 29 Jan. I have not heard any news about the TR too. I am on the bridging visa (A) at the moment and cannot travel.
> 
> For travel, you need bridging visa (B), and you need to present your case to get it and can stay outside Australia for no more than 3 months.


Yes, you are right. There are many things that depend on PR. if u want to travel go to DIMIA office, on the counter they can issue you bridging visa B for travel, if you haven't travelled since arrival to Australia.they won't ask for evidence of purpose to visit.


----------



## khanash

ahsan86 said:


> Assalam o Alaikum brothers,
> 
> I am facing a situation here if any one of brothers/sisters here could help me on that.
> 
> I got my CO assigned about a week back, he asked me
> 1. Form 80 and
> 2. Payslips, tax documents and bank statements for employment with Company5 and Company3
> 
> As with the 189 application lodging, I have already provided the payslips for Company5. I will definitely get the bank statements and tax documents for this company5 time and submit, and also payslips will be emailed again.
> 
> As for Comapny3, I don't have payslips (which I will try to get), and regarding tax at that time they paid us full and did not deduct tax from it. Unfortunately I did not happen to pay tax for that time period (about 1 year), for which I am willing to pay now.
> 
> *My question is how can I tell the CO the situation?
> and will this effect my case to be weeken? (I heard somewhere that if CO gets an impression that I was first hiding this thing and now upon his asking I am proceeding with it, he will consider me suspicious and can refuse my case)*
> 
> (Also if worst come worst I have to take this time off my experience list, I can still make 5 years complete without it. I have claimed points for 5 years experience)


from what i have read in blogs...i think u should provide what u have.....its not good to change the no of years of experience at this stage as this may raise red flags........if the company did not deduct tax then its not ur problem u can get it stated on their letterhead by them.......thats what i think.......instead of paying tax for those years........or maybe u can show that in that time period ur salary was not taxable show it below tax limit....


----------



## ahsan86

khanash said:


> from what i have read in blogs...i think u should provide what u have.....its not good to change the no of years of experience at this stage as this may raise red flags........if the company did not deduct tax then its not ur problem u can get it stated on their letterhead by them.......thats what i think.......instead of paying tax for those years........or maybe u can show that in that time period ur salary was not taxable show it below tax limit....



Thanks khanash for the reply,

Actually I have already mentioned the salary on a reference letter, so I cannot change that now, plus I am not willing to do any fake thing. I know that I have missed to pay tax then, but that was not deliberetely, actually I did not know at that time, and after that, I did not get time to pay that.

I would appreciate if seniors could help me out of this....


----------



## softhearted

Hi All,

I got CO assigned today, and she asked Form 80 for both myself and wife. Gonna submit that soon. 
Shaoib, could you please add this to my timeline?

Thanks


----------



## softhearted

ahsan86 said:


> Assalam o Alaikum brothers,
> 
> I am facing a situation here if any one of brothers/sisters here could help me on that.
> 
> I got my CO assigned about a week back, he asked me
> 1. Form 80 and
> 2. Payslips, tax documents and bank statements for employment with Company5 and Company3
> 
> As with the 189 application lodging, I have already provided the payslips for Company5. I will definitely get the bank statements and tax documents for this company5 time and submit, and also payslips will be emailed again.
> 
> As for Comapny3, I don't have payslips (which I will try to get), and regarding tax at that time they paid us full and did not deduct tax from it. Unfortunately I did not happen to pay tax for that time period (about 1 year), for which I am willing to pay now.
> 
> *My question is how can I tell the CO the situation?
> and will this effect my case to be weeken? (I heard somewhere that if CO gets an impression that I was first hiding this thing and now upon his asking I am proceeding with it, he will consider me suspicious and can refuse my case)*
> 
> (Also if worst come worst I have to take this time off my experience list, I can still make 5 years complete without it. I have claimed points for 5 years experience)


Dear ahsan86,

I think best way is to be truthful. Its good that you are willing to pay the tax and I dont think its gonna cast a bad impression on the CO. But the thing is that CO dont think as we Pakistanis think. They are accustomed to their own ways, in which tax evasion is a serious crime. I dont think tax delaying is such a serious one, and especially when you are paying it when the CO needs it.

Still, its my openion, I reckon you consult with seniors here....


----------



## ahsan86

softhearted said:


> Dear ahsan86,
> 
> I think best way is to be truthful. Its good that you are willing to pay the tax and I dont think its gonna cast a bad impression on the CO. But the thing is that CO dont think as we Pakistanis think. They are accustomed to their own ways, in which tax evasion is a serious crime. I dont think tax delaying is such a serious one, and especially when you are paying it when the CO needs it.
> 
> Still, its my openion, I reckon you consult with seniors here....


Yes brother softhearted.
I am trying to be truthful to the best I can. Hopefully Allah will create a way if he chooses my destiny to be Australia...

Still waiting for an expert senior's opinion on this


----------



## SMShoaib

ahsan86 said:


> Assalam o Alaikum brothers,
> 
> I am facing a situation here if any one of brothers/sisters here could help me on that.
> 
> I got my CO assigned about a week back, he asked me
> 1. Form 80 and
> 2. Payslips, tax documents and bank statements for employment with Company5 and Company3
> 
> As with the 189 application lodging, I have already provided the payslips for Company5. I will definitely get the bank statements and tax documents for this company5 time and submit, and also payslips will be emailed again.
> 
> As for Comapny3, I don't have payslips (which I will try to get), and regarding tax at that time they paid us full and did not deduct tax from it. Unfortunately I did not happen to pay tax for that time period (about 1 year), for which I am willing to pay now.
> 
> *My question is how can I tell the CO the situation?
> and will this effect my case to be weeken? (I heard somewhere that if CO gets an impression that I was first hiding this thing and now upon his asking I am proceeding with it, he will consider me suspicious and can refuse my case)*
> 
> (Also if worst come worst I have to take this time off my experience list, I can still make 5 years complete without it. I have claimed points for 5 years experience)


Brother one thing you must understand that salary slip, Bank Statement and Income tax certificate is not core requirements. This is just a way of verification. So you can provide what you have. If CO need anything he can ask you at later stage.
In my case, I calmed 8 years experience and provided two yrs bank statement, 1 year payslips and two year tax document.

Bro, would you please share your complete timeline so I add in the timesheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

softhearted said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got CO assigned today, and she asked Form 80 for both myself and wife. Gonna submit that soon.
> Shaoib, could you please add this to my timeline?
> 
> Thanks


Congratulation bro, timesheet updated


----------



## sweethina99

I am currently on a student visa and about to file PR by tomorrow as I just got Invitation to apply for 190 yesterday.
I want to know that after lodging the application will I get bridging visa straight away as I need to go back to homeland in an emergency . will I be able to come back to Aus while my application is lodged. 
Do I need to file bridging visa A or B? Can someone tell me the process as I am unable to understand it as I need to leave Australia in a emergency by mid next week.


----------



## ahsan86

SMShoaib said:


> Brother one thing you must understand that salary slip, Bank Statement and Income tax certificate is not core requirements. This is just a way of verification. So you can provide what you have. If CO need anything he can ask you at later stage.
> In my case, I calmed 8 years experience and provided two yrs bank statement, 1 year payslips and two year tax document.
> 
> Bro, would you please share your complete timeline so I add in the timesheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


The point is CO has asked me this thing
i.e.
2. Payslips, tax documents and bank statements for employment with Company5 and Company3

So I dont have a choice to not provide this thing. What should I do?

My timelines are:
EOI Sub: 14/1/2013
EOI Invite: 21/1/2013
189 Visa Lodged: 18/2/2013
CO Assigned: 6/4/2013


----------



## IashSmash

Dear Insane,
Don't worry Keep your hopes high!


----------



## asadumar

Applied: 1st Feb 2012
CO Assigned: 1st week of Jun 2012
Case: 175/Software Engineer


----------



## SMShoaib

ahsan86 said:


> The point is CO has asked me this thing
> i.e.
> 2. Payslips, tax documents and bank statements for employment with Company5 and Company3
> 
> So I dont have a choice to not provide this thing. What should I do?
> 
> My timelines are:
> EOI Sub: 14/1/2013
> EOI Invite: 21/1/2013
> 189 Visa Lodged: 18/2/2013
> CO Assigned: 6/4/2013


Thanks for the info; i've updated in the timesheet.

I can't advice you much about your situation.


----------



## SMShoaib

sweethina99 said:


> I am currently on a student visa and about to file PR by tomorrow as I just got Invitation to apply for 190 yesterday.
> I want to know that after lodging the application will I get bridging visa straight away as I need to go back to homeland in an emergency . will I be able to come back to Aus while my application is lodged.
> Do I need to file bridging visa A or B? Can someone tell me the process as I am unable to understand it as I need to leave Australia in a emergency by mid next week.


Since you are in student visa which is not expired, you may not allow to apply for bridging visa.
If your student visa is near to expire then you can apply for bridging visa. You may apply for any type of bridging visa. You will be eligible for applying the bridging visa right after applying 190.


----------



## SMShoaib

asadumar said:


> Applied: 1st Feb 2012
> CO Assigned: 1st week of Jun 2012
> Case: 175/Software Engineer


Thanks for the status.
timeline added in the timesheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## sweethina99

SMShoaib said:


> Since you are in student visa which is not expired, you may not allow to apply for bridging visa.
> If your student visa is near to expire then you can apply for bridging visa. You may apply for any type of bridging visa. You will be eligible for applying the bridging visa right after applying 190.



Thanks a lot SMShoaib. 

I just called DIAC and they informed me that I wont be needing any bridging visa A or B to travel because my student visa is still valid till next year until than my 190 application would be finalized. So I can travel without any issue.

If my student was about to end soon and I had expected that my 190 application could not be decided within this time frame than It would be necessary getting bridging visa B to travel.


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPORTING
*
On of our fellows, waseemmarwat, got his grant today
IELTS 7.5, Applied: 05 Apr2011,CO allocacted:05 Dec 2011 Visa: SS 176. Grant: 15-4-13


----------



## ScorpKing

still no 189


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPORTING*

On of our fellows, waseemmarwat, got his grant today
IELTS 7.5, Applied: 05 Apr2011,CO allocacted:05 Dec 2011 Visa: SS 176. Grant: 15-4-13


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPORTING*

On of our fellows, waseemmarwat, got his grant today
IELTS 7.5, Applied: 05 Apr2011,CO allocacted:05 Dec 2011 Visa: SS 176. Grant: 15-4-13


----------



## IashSmash

But thats not with new system. I mean this EOI stuff and online submission thing. None of the recently applied got PR? Is it?


----------



## sunnyyy

SMShoaib said:


> *REPORTING
> *
> On of our fellows, waseemmarwat, got his grant today
> IELTS 7.5, Applied: 05 Apr2011,CO allocacted:05 Dec 2011 Visa: SS 176. Grant: 15-4-13


So as observed, case finalization for 175/176 subclass pak applicants is taking approximately 1 1/2 yr after CO allocation.

regards.


----------



## SMShoaib

IashSmash said:


> But thats not with new system. I mean this EOI stuff and online submission thing. None of the recently applied got PR? Is it?


Not in my knowledge.


----------



## vinnie88

Hi everyone, I had a question regarding external checks and would be glad to hear your thoughts on this. 

Do applicants go through external checks once they are assigned to a CO and are requested to submit Form 80 and 1221? I was assigned to a CO on the 15 FEB and she requested these docs and I sent them to her the next day, so is it safe to assume that my external checks have begun perhaps on the day she received my docs? I lodged my application in mid Dec. 

Please advice.


----------



## Naveed539

Hi Vinnie88,

as per my understanding, Request of Form 80 itself is a kind of evidence of start of a external checks.


----------



## mrzone

Brothers:

I am applying for ICT-BA skills assessment. Just wanted to confirm if am not missing any document as mentioned below specially IELTS (Currently Preparing):

Employment reference
Degree and Transcript
Passport Copy

Thank you all...


----------



## fmasaud84

i am curious how come 190 doesn't have such lengthy external checks and 189 does.

doesn't make any sense .. both are entering in the same country


----------



## ScorpKing

fmasaud84 said:


> i am curious how come 190 doesn't have such lengthy external checks and 189 does.
> 
> doesn't make any sense .. both are entering in the same country


190 doesn't go through external checks not even for high risk country like pakistan


----------



## sunnyyy

fmasaud84 said:


> i am curious how come 190 doesn't have such lengthy external checks and 189 does.
> 
> doesn't make any sense .. both are entering in the same country



same thoughts!
Regards


----------



## SMShoaib

*Reporting*

Another Pakistani, Sarfaraz, received his grant yesterday.

10 Dec 2010 - 175 Skilled immigration application launched (for me and wife)
08 Aug 2011 -Case Officer Assigned
2 Feb 2012 - New born baby added in application
19 Dec 2012 - Medical and PCC requested
09 Jan 2013 - Medical and PCC submitted
15 April 2013 - Grant
31 Dec 2013 - Initial Entry Last Date


----------



## SMShoaib

*Reporting*

Another Pakistani, Sarfaraz, received his grant yesterday.

10 Dec 2010 - 175 Skilled immigration application launched (for me and wife)
08 Aug 2011 -Case Officer Assigned
2 Feb 2012 - New born baby added in application
19 Dec 2012 - Medical and PCC requested
09 Jan 2013 - Medical and PCC submitted
15 April 2013 - Grant
31 Dec 2013 - Initial Entry Last Date


----------



## SMShoaib

*Reporting*

Another Pakistani received his grant yesterday.

10 Dec 2010 - 175 Skilled immigration application launched (for me and wife)
08 Aug 2011 -Case Officer Assigned
2 Feb 2012 - New born baby added in application
19 Dec 2012 - Medical and PCC requested
09 Jan 2013 - Medical and PCC submitted
15 April 2013 - Grant
31 Dec 2013 - Initial Entry Last Date


----------



## fmasaud84

ScorpKing said:


> 190 doesn't go through external checks not even for high risk country like pakistan


i just feel like laughing hahahahahah =) 

why 189 are more risky than 190 

very funny


----------



## superm

Naveed539 said:


> Hi Vinnie88,
> 
> as per my understanding, Request of Form 80 itself is a kind of evidence of start of a external checks.


That is not right!
Seen cases where form 80 was asked but application was finalized when form 80 was provided!


----------



## ScorpKing

fmasaud84 said:


> i just feel like laughing hahahahahah =)
> 
> why 189 are more risky than 190
> 
> very funny


i dont see any other reason for delaying of 189 grant...

every 189 from high risk country goes through external security checking..while 190 may or may not require ESC..depends on CO i guess


----------



## jassmine

Dear experts,

I need ur help...My CO asked me for income tax document. I have collected income tax certicate from my employer and have also filed the tax return online at eFBR.
Now I have got the soft copy of acknowledgement receipt and and Return of total income/ statement of final taxation document. My question is that can i upload the soft copy or do i need to get the hard copy signed by the fbr officer as there is a signature column in the certificate.

Please advise.


----------



## khanash

jassmine said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I need ur help...My CO asked me for income tax document. I have collected income tax certicate from my employer and have also filed the tax return online at eFBR.
> Now I have got the soft copy of acknowledgement receipt and and Return of total income/ statement of final taxation document. My question is that can i upload the soft copy or do i need to get the hard copy signed by the fbr officer as there is a signature column in the certificate.
> 
> Please advise.


i dont think u need it to be signed as the acknowledgement slip says that it is a system generated response and does not require any signature....
what docs did u already submit regarding employment and did he ask only for tax returns what about bank statement etc.


----------



## jassmine

khanash said:


> i dont think u need it to be signed as the acknowledgement slip says that it is a system generated response and does not require any signature....
> what docs did u already submit regarding employment and did he ask only for tax returns what about bank statement etc.


Thanks
Yes he did ask for bank statement, pay slips etc


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi All,

Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


----------



## Xscaper

I've been allocated a case officer today for my 190 application.
She's asked for English language evidence for my wife(the IELTS attached was dated august 2011). She says it needs to be within 12 months of application for the secondary applicant.

We're looking at IELTS dates in Australia and Pakistan and it appears the earliest convenient date is 11th May.

Anyone has any experience with uploading other kinds of evidence for English language ability? My wife is a medical practitioner and we could get a letter from her university in Pakistan stating that the mode of education was English provided that would be acceptable.


----------



## qhassan

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


Many congrats for your expeditious processing. Goodluck.


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Thanks qhassan


----------



## ScorpKing

Haris Mansoor said:


> Thanks qhassan


what was your ANZSCO code


----------



## msvayani

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


Congrats mate! All the best for the big move!!! Which city you are heading to?


----------



## vinnie88

fmasaud84 said:


> i am curious how come 190 doesn't have such lengthy external checks and 189 does.
> 
> doesn't make any sense .. both are entering in the same country



I think external checks for 190 applicants take approximately 2.5-4 months max since DIAC prioritize those applicants for further screening by ASIO. 

189 applicants dont get prioritize and get their external checks done in order they are received which is why it takes anywhere from 6 to12 months for 189 applicants.

External checks for 175/176 applicants are horribly long because 1) these subclasses have a lower priority than many other visas, and 2) they do have a much longer processing time as opposed to the 6 months ( for 190) and 12 months for 189.


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi msvayani,

I wil be off to Adelaide


----------



## SMShoaib

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


Congratulation bro. All the best for your future move.
Would you please tell us when your CO ask for medical and when your medicals referred?

Thanks


----------



## SMShoaib

vinnie88 said:


> I think external checks for 190 applicants take approximately 2.5-4 months max since DIAC prioritize those applicants for further screening by ASIO.
> 
> 189 applicants dont get prioritize and get their external checks done in order they are received which is why it takes anywhere from 6 to12 months for 189 applicants.
> 
> External checks for 175/176 applicants are horribly long because 1) these subclasses have a lower priority than many other visas, and 2) they do have a much longer processing time as opposed to the 6 months ( for 190) and 12 months for 189.


I don't think most of 190 cases referred ASIO. Since they are not referred therefore they got quick grants. On the other hand, almost all 189 cases are referred to ASIO thats why none of them got grant yet.
There is atleast one 190 case who is waiting for grant since long. May be his case referred to ASIO.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


aoa Alhumdu LALLAAH bro congrats. Pray for others


----------



## Kostya

*Where are you, 190th applicants under lengthy SC?*

Hello!

Are there applicants for 190th visa who are under lengthy security check (Besides me and one more Russian applicant from this forum)? 

I lodged 190th application among firsts - more than 8 months ago... And have doubts (just like another applicant I wrote about) that our cases were referred for security checks in reasonable time...

Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## khanash

haris congratulations on your swift grant.....well do u mind if i ask u a few questions...as it could be helpful for other ppl in the forum as well
did u get any verification calls.....
how many oints did u have and how many years of experience u had?
what docs u submitted for employment and did ur case officer ask any thing extra?
once again many congrats and best wishes for future


----------



## khanash

shoaib.......there is a query ,i gave my original reference letter for work experience to vetasses and now for DIAC can i use the photocopy of that or i have to get a new one signed from the boss


----------



## lahori_Dude

*190 Length Security Checks*



Kostya said:


> Hello!
> 
> Are there applicants for 190th visa who are under lengthy security check (Besides me and one more Russian applicant from this forum)?
> 
> I lodged 190th application among firsts - more than 8 months ago... And have doubts (just like another applicant I wrote about) that our cases were referred for security checks in reasonable time...
> 
> Best regards,
> Kostya


Hi Kostya, I am a Pakistani GSM 190 applicant & have been waiting for almost 5 months now and no communication from CO since Dec 2012. He doesn't even respond to my emails regarding status update. No Medicals or PCC asked for. so Yes I am one of those few 190 applicants as well who have been waiting for long but I don't even know where and why my case is held at?
"GULPAK" and "PAKIMIGRANT" are two other Pakistani applicants who have been waiting for a considerably long time ( almost 6 months) but at least there Medicals are referred by CO so unlike me there is at least progress on their cases.

Regards,
Adil


----------



## SMShoaib

khanash said:


> shoaib.......there is a query ,i gave my original reference letter for work experience to vetasses and now for DIAC can i use the photocopy of that or i have to get a new one signed from the boss


Its better to have a original letter with you. Color scan the original letter and upload it. Keep original with you for future reference.
Thanks


----------



## Kostya

lahori_Dude said:


> Hi Kostya, I am a Pakistani GSM 190 applicant & have been waiting for almost 5 months now and no communication from CO since Dec 2012. He doesn't even respond to my emails regarding status update. No Medicals or PCC asked for. so Yes I am one of those few 190 applicants as well who have been waiting for long but I don't even know where and why my case is held at?
> "GULPAK" and "PAKIMIGRANT" are two other Pakistani applicants who have been waiting for a considerably long time ( almost 6 months) but at least there Medicals are referred by CO so unlike me there is at least progress on their cases.
> 
> Regards,
> Adil


Hi Adil,

Thanks for your reply!

Have you called DIAC operators? What did they say about your delay?

As per my experience, they are not hiding information about external security checks.

Wish you to get your grant soon,
Kostya


----------



## SMShoaib

*Reporting*

Today, two more Pakistani received their grants.

*Waqas7*
FCCA, ACA

175 Accountant | IELTS 7.5 | Applied 23 July-2010 | CO Assigned 24-May-2011 | PCC & Medical 02-Feb-2012 | Natural Justice letter sent on 17- May 2012 | Medical 22 Feb 2013 | Grant: 18-4-2013

*Player*

IELTS: L7 R7 W8.5 S7 | ACS: Oct 2010 - Feb 2011 | DIAC: GSM175 April 2011 | ABPF: December 2011 | Current Status: Background Checks in Progress?? | Med and PCC Request From CO: 3rd January 2013 | Med and PCC Submitted: 22nd Jan 2013 | Grant: 18-4-13

For details please see
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

* Reporting*

Today, two more Pakistani received their grants.

*Waqas7*
FCCA, ACA

175 Accountant | IELTS 7.5 | Applied 23 July-2010 | CO Assigned 24-May-2011 | PCC & Medical 02-Feb-2012 | Natural Justice letter sent on 17- May 2012 | Medical 22 Feb 2013 | Grant: 18-4-2013
*
Player*

IELTS: L7 R7 W8.5 S7 | ACS: Oct 2010 - Feb 2011 | DIAC: GSM175 April 2011 | ABPF: December 2011 | Current Status: Background Checks in Progress?? | Med and PCC Request From CO: 3rd January 2013 | Med and PCC Submitted: 22nd Jan 2013 | Grant: 18-4-13

For details please see
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> *Reporting*
> 
> Today, two more Pakistani received their grants.
> 
> *Waqas7*
> FCCA, ACA
> 
> 175 Accountant | IELTS 7.5 | Applied 23 July-2010 | CO Assigned 24-May-2011 | PCC & Medical 02-Feb-2012 | Natural Justice letter sent on 17- May 2012 | Medical 22 Feb 2013 | Grant: 18-4-2013
> 
> *Player*
> 
> IELTS: L7 R7 W8.5 S7 | ACS: Oct 2010 - Feb 2011 | DIAC: GSM175 April 2011 | ABPF: December 2011 | Current Status: Background Checks in Progress?? | Med and PCC Request From CO: 3rd January 2013 | Med and PCC Submitted: 22nd Jan 2013 | Grant: 18-4-13
> 
> 
> For details please see
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Great news indeed. Hope the rest will get grants soon.


----------



## opfian

Congrats to those who received the grant.

I think all the cases gets referred to ASIO and 190 is getting quickest possible response due to its priority. 190 is getting cleared in 50-60% of its allocated time.

For 189 i feel like we will start getting responses after 6-8 months as still DAC/ASIO have enough time to respond keeping in mind the allocated time limit of 12 months. The earliest visa application entry for 189 type on this forum dates back to november(correct me please if i am wrong), therefore expect something by end of may or june (when 50% of allocated time to respond will be consumed). 

Best of luck to all 189 & 190 aspirants. Happy Waiting


----------



## zakinaeem

opfian said:


> Congrats to those who received the grant.
> 
> I think all the cases gets referred to ASIO and 190 is getting quickest possible response due to its priority. 190 is getting cleared in 50-60% of its allocated time.
> 
> For 189 i feel like we will start getting responses after 6-8 months as still DAC/ASIO have enough time to respond keeping in mind the allocated time limit of 12 months. The earliest visa application entry for 189 type on this forum dates back to november(correct me please if i am wrong), therefore expect something by end of may or june (when 50% of allocated time to respond will be consumed).
> 
> Best of luck to all 189 & 190 aspirants. Happy Waiting


How could you forget me dude? I applied on the 21st of Sep, 2012, got CO on 24 OCT


----------



## umairmahmood

I applied as telecom netowrks engineer on 15 Feb 2011 and got my grant(GSM 175) in April 2013, the whole process took about 2 years and two months.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hi All,

I have called DIAC this morning, as my CO was not responding.
After 45 mnts of waiting, the operator first asked me about the date of application lodge and about my job code, and she said priority group 5 is still processing Apps from 2008!! ( not sure if that is correct).

She also advised that my application is still under "routine checks" which seems to be DIAC way to refer to " security checks", I had to ask the questions many times to get to know that my application was referred for SC in September 2012, which is one month after the CO was allocated and requested for Meds and PCCs.

appreciate if the senior members in this forum can elaborate on this and if anyone has roughly estimation on the possible timelines for my grant ( If any 

as per my timeline below,I submitted my meds in Aug 12, and PCCs submitted in sequence ( Aug- Nov), in the light of the new updates from DIAC, seems I will have to go for MEDs and PCCs again.


I totally understand it is all about waiting and patience game, I'm just trying to have some estimations to help me plan things around.

Best Wishes for all
Aladdin


----------



## SMShoaib

opfian said:


> Congrats to those who received the grant.
> 
> I think all the cases gets referred to ASIO and 190 is getting quickest possible response due to its priority. 190 is getting cleared in 50-60% of its allocated time.
> 
> For 189 i feel like we will start getting responses after 6-8 months as still DAC/ASIO have enough time to respond keeping in mind the allocated time limit of 12 months. The earliest visa application entry for 189 type on this forum dates back to november(correct me please if i am wrong), therefore expect something by end of may or june (when 50% of allocated time to respond will be consumed).
> 
> Best of luck to all 189 & 190 aspirants. Happy Waiting


Brother, my opinion is entirely different about security checks. I believe the quick grants of 190 applicant is due to NO Security Checks. Reasons are as follow:
1. No 190 applicant who received the grant, confirmed that his case referred to ASIO.
2. There are three 190 applicant who are waiting for their grants, two of them confirmed that their cases are referred to ASIO. One is not sure because his CO is not responding.
3. If priority is the reason then 176 is in priority/category 3 while 189 and 175 are in category 4. This means that 176 security check should be processed faster than 189/175. On contrary, we seen that after CO allocation till visa grant most of the 175/176 applicants shared similar time line.

So, in my opinion, those 190 applicant who received grant, their cases were not referred to ASIO.


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have called DIAC this morning, as my CO was not responding.
> After 45 mnts of waiting, the operator first asked me about the date of application lodge and about my job code, and she said priority group 5 is still processing Apps from 2008!! ( not sure if that is correct).
> 
> She also advised that my application is still under "routine checks" which seems to be DIAC way to refer to " security checks", I had to ask the questions many times to get to know that my application was referred for SC in September 2012, which is one month after the CO was allocated and requested for Meds and PCCs.
> 
> appreciate if the senior members in this forum can elaborate on this and if anyone has roughly estimation on the possible timelines for my grant ( If any
> 
> as per my timeline below,I submitted my meds in Aug 12, and PCCs submitted in sequence ( Aug- Nov), in the light of the new updates from DIAC, seems I will have to go for MEDs and PCCs again.
> 
> 
> I totally understand it is all about waiting and patience game, I'm just trying to have some estimations to help me plan things around.
> 
> Best Wishes for all
> Aladdin


Dear Aladin:
In my opinion, you shall wait around 8 months before getting the medical call. Anything earlier will be a bonus keeping current SC trend in mind.
You can also lodge a complain to IGIS to know whether your case is in SC or not. I fear you would not be able to launch this complain before 20-6-13 as IGIS entertain complains only when the applicant is at least one year old.
Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

I don't think you stands in category 5. their may be some miscommunication.
You most probably have to redo your medicals.

Please also take a look on this sheet for guideline 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

umairmahmood said:


> I applied as telecom netowrks engineer on 15 Feb 2011 and got my grant(GSM 175) in April 2013, the whole process took about 2 years and two months.


Congratulation Brother
Brother would you please share your complete timeline so we will add in the time sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Aladdin.lb

SMShoaib said:


> Dear Aladin:
> In my opinion, you shall wait around 8 months before getting the medical call.
> You can also lodge a complain to IGIS to know whether your case is in SC or not. I fear you would not be able to launch this complain before 20-6-13 as IGIS entertain complains only when the applicant is at least one year old.
> Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> 
> 
> Please also take a look on this sheet for guideline
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Dear SMShoaib,

Thanks for your reply and the info, helpful as usual.

Do you mean I might wait 8 months for the second medical call?
You are right, I dont think IGIS will respond to my inquiry before June.

I keep checking the timeline sheet, based on that seems like I should expect the second Med call at the end of the year, which is ( 8 months from now as you mentioned)  I just dont understand why CO asked me to do the MEDS and PCCs before SC is finalized, it was really tough to get PCCs from 4 countries remotely.

One more question, when I do my MEDs again, is there a chance they might be referred again ?

Thanks
Al


----------



## sunnyyy

opfian said:


> Congrats to those who received the grant.
> 
> I think all the cases gets referred to ASIO and 190 is getting quickest possible response due to its priority. 190 is getting cleared in 50-60% of its allocated time.
> 
> For 189 i feel like we will start getting responses after 6-8 months as still DAC/ASIO have enough time to respond keeping in mind the allocated time limit of 12 months. The earliest visa application entry for 189 type on this forum dates back to november(correct me please if i am wrong), therefore expect something by end of may or june (when 50% of allocated time to respond will be consumed).
> 
> Best of luck to all 189 & 190 aspirants. Happy Waiting



Bro, As per my information regarding 189 cases..

zakinaeem (189)
189 App: 21 Sep 2012 / CO: 24 Oct 

saeeds (189)
Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 / CO: 25th Oct

sunnyyy (189)
Ldgd: 7/10/12 / CO: 7/11/12

opfian (189)
Applied: 19 Oct / CO: 08 Nov


So it's been over 6 months for zaki, saeeed and myself since we lodged :fingerscrossed:... U will join this gang tomorrow .. I hope we hear something in next 2-3 months. 

Zaki, did u get ur Meds finalized?

Regards.


----------



## Ambe

sunnyyy said:


> Bro, As per my information regarding 189 cases..
> 
> zakinaeem (189)
> 189 App: 21 Sep 2012 / CO: 24 Oct
> 
> saeeds (189)
> Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 / CO: 25th Oct
> 
> sunnyyy (189)
> Ldgd: 7/10/12 / CO: 7/11/12
> 
> opfian (189)
> Applied: 19 Oct / CO: 08 Nov
> 
> 
> So it's been over 6 months for zaki, saeeed and myself since we lodged :fingerscrossed:... U will join this gang tomorrow .. I hope we hear something in next 2-3 months.
> 
> Zaki, did u get ur Meds finalized?
> 
> Regards.


Hey...
I have lodged my application in Jan 2013. CO was alloted on 27th Feb 2013, and he asked meds and PCC - submitted on 26th March 2013. Any idea how much time will it take to have visa grant?


----------



## lahori_Dude

Kostya said:


> Hi Adil,
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Have you called DIAC operators? What did they say about your delay?
> 
> As per my experience, they are not hiding information about external security checks.
> 
> Wish you to get your grant soon,
> Kostya


No I haven't called and am not going to either because it is a waste of time and money. Operators are as worthless as Case Officers. Everyone is passing the monkey. I will just keep waiting


----------



## sunnyyy

Ambe said:


> Hey...
> I have lodged my application in Jan 2013. CO was alloted on 27th Feb 2013, and he asked meds and PCC - submitted on 26th March 2013. Any idea how much time will it take to have visa grant?



What is ur visa subclass and do you have any secondary applicants?
regards


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Dear SMShoaib,
> 
> Thanks for your reply and the info, helpful as usual.
> 
> Do you mean I might wait 8 months for the second medical call?
> You are right, I dont think IGIS will respond to my inquiry before June.
> 
> I keep checking the timeline sheet, based on that seems like I should expect the second Med call at the end of the year, which is ( 8 months from now as you mentioned)  I just dont understand why CO asked me to do the MEDS and PCCs before SC is finalized, it was really tough to get PCCs from 4 countries remotely.
> 
> One more question, when I do my MEDs again, is there a chance they might be referred again ?
> 
> Thanks
> Al


Brother, I don't think you need to arrange PCC of other countries again as long as you have not visited those countries after obtaining the PCC.

Sometimes COs extend the dates of medical date to around 2 months at the time of grant. So there is a possibility that your CO ask you about it and if it is acceptable to you then ok other wise you have to redo the medicals to extend your initial entry date.
You are not alone who were asked for medical before the SC, there are many. Please check the time sheet. The pink color reflect those who were asked to submit their medicals by their CO


----------



## Moji

I am also from VHR country
visa 189
Applied 4th Sep
CO: 16 Oct

stil waiting...


----------



## khanash

smshoaib said:


> its better to have a original letter with you. Color scan the original letter and upload it. Keep original with you for future reference.
> Thanks


oh no.....its too late ive already submitted the original one to vetasses.....now is it better to get a new one or should i notarize the photocopy of the reference letter....


----------



## Abdullah1982

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi Abdullah,
> 
> I guess we are all here in the same boat of waiting for the security checks to be finalized. My CO was allocated in Aug12, directly asked for PCC and MEDs, all closed by Nov, and it has been in "routine processing" since then. Check if you can ask your CO when was your application referred to SC, it will help you estimate the grant time, for VHR countries like in our casea it seems to take 12-16 months.
> 
> 
> All the best
> Aladdin


Dear Bro, 
Thanks 4 ur reply. I will try to get the information from CO.

Thanks again


----------



## SMShoaib

khanash said:


> oh no.....its too late ive already submitted the original one to vetasses.....now is it better to get a new one or should i notarize the photocopy of the reference letter....


I mean take a new original letter from the company


----------



## Ambe

sunnyyy said:


> What is ur visa subclass and do you have any secondary applicants?
> regards


Yes. I have my wife with me as secondary applicant. All her documents are submitted as well ( PCC, medical, ielts, passport, birth ceritficate). So in short everything that is requested by immig is with them. I have attached everything from my side. Plus my visa subclass is 189.


----------



## umairmahmood

Hi Shoaib I tried to update the data but i think that sheet is readonly

Telecom Networks Engineer (GSM 175) Applied 15 Feb 2011| CO Assigned October 2011| Call For Meds/PCC July 2012| Med Submitted (ME- July 2012) (Spouse- July 2012)(Daughter- Dec 2012)| Med Finalize ( Me October 2012) (Spouse- Oct 2012) (Daughter April 2013)| Grant April 2013|


----------



## zakinaeem

sunnyyy said:


> Bro, As per my information regarding 189 cases..
> 
> zakinaeem (189)
> 189 App: 21 Sep 2012 / CO: 24 Oct
> 
> saeeds (189)
> Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 / CO: 25th Oct
> 
> sunnyyy (189)
> Ldgd: 7/10/12 / CO: 7/11/12
> 
> opfian (189)
> Applied: 19 Oct / CO: 08 Nov
> 
> 
> So it's been over 6 months for zaki, saeeed and myself since we lodged :fingerscrossed:... U will join this gang tomorrow .. I hope we hear something in next 2-3 months.
> 
> Zaki, did u get ur Meds finalized?
> 
> Regards.


Hey dude, yea Health clearance shows as "Received" on the eVisa website now, so I guess they're finalized (or at least I'd like to keep thinking that way)


----------



## SMShoaib

umairmahmood said:


> Hi Shoaib I tried to update the data but i think that sheet is readonly
> 
> Telecom Networks Engineer (GSM 175) Applied 15 Feb 2011| CO Assigned October 2011| Call For Meds/PCC July 2012| Med Submitted (ME- July 2012) (Spouse- July 2012)(Daughter- Dec 2012)| Med Finalize ( Me October 2012) (Spouse- Oct 2012) (Daughter April 2013)| Grant April 2013|


Thanks for the info 
Bro, would you please be more specific about the exact dates as you know we have to enter the date in the sheet.

Thanks


----------



## sunnyyy

Ambe said:


> Yes. I have my wife with me as secondary applicant. All her documents are submitted as well ( PCC, medical, ielts, passport, birth ceritficate). So in short everything that is requested by immig is with them. I have attached everything from my side. Plus my visa subclass is 189.


My friend, we all are subclass 189 applicants from pak with visa applications dating since last aug/sep.. As yet, we haven't heard abt any 189 paki applcant getting grant, so not sure abt precessing timelines for 189.. Keep following this thread for updates.

regards.


----------



## Zahmd

Xscaper said:


> I've been allocated a case officer today for my 190 application.
> She's asked for English language evidence for my wife(the IELTS attached was dated august 2011). She says it needs to be within 12 months of application for the secondary applicant.
> 
> We're looking at IELTS dates in Australia and Pakistan and it appears the earliest convenient date is 11th May.
> 
> Anyone has any experience with uploading other kinds of evidence for English language ability? My wife is a medical practitioner and we could get a letter from her university in Pakistan stating that the mode of education was English provided that would be acceptable.


Just submit the letter from University that the medium of instruction in the university during her studies was English. No need to submit IELTS score.


----------



## danpid

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, my opinion is entirely different about security checks. I believe the quick grants of 190 applicant is due to NO Security Checks. Reasons are as follow:
> 1. No 190 applicant who received the grant, confirmed that his case referred to ASIO.
> 2. There are three 190 applicant who are waiting for their grants, two of them confirmed that their cases are referred to ASIO. One is not sure because his CO is not responding.
> 3. If priority is the reason then 176 is in priority/category 3 while 189 and 175 are in category 4. This means that 176 security check should be processed faster than 189/175. On contrary, we seen that after CO allocation till visa grant most of the 175/176 applicants shared similar time line.
> 
> So, in my opinion, those 190 applicant who received grant, their cases were not referred to ASIO.



I could be wrong, but i think they do conduct security checks on all VHR applicants, but DIAC says somewhere on their website that they try to finalize these checks for 75% of applicants within 3 months, so perhaps your CO decides whether you should be allocated to the 75% group or the remaining ones who get delayed by up to 8 months for checks to be over. 

I was subjected to external checks too but they were over quick because I remember my CO responding to my email regading my status update saying 
" your application is undergoing mandatory checking" 

I could be wrong, but I hope this helps. hopefully you guys will get your grant very very soon.

All the best


----------



## danpid

Moji said:


> I am also from VHR country
> visa 189
> Applied 4th Sep
> CO: 16 Oct
> 
> stil waiting...


Moji, did you have any secondary applicants in your application? are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## Moji

danpid said:


> Moji, did you have any secondary applicants in your application? are you offshore or onshore?


Hi danpid
Yes I do have secondary applicant, but my CO has not asked for her CV or Form 80. He hasnt even asked for form 80 from me. just my CV.

I am onshore.


----------



## danpid

Moji said:


> Hi danpid
> Yes I do have secondary applicant, but my CO has not asked for her CV or Form 80. He hasnt even asked for form 80 from me. just my CV.
> 
> I am onshore.


its really strange he didnt ask for those docs. I was asked to submit form 80, 1221, and CV. 

How can they even refer your case to ASIO for external checks if they havent got your character forms such as 80 and 1221 ? 

I think your CO has taken a vacation perhaps? Did he ever confirm via email that you're under external checks?


----------



## sunnyyy

danpid said:


> I could be wrong, but i think they do conduct security checks on all VHR applicants, but DIAC says somewhere on their website that they try to finalize these checks for 75% of applicants within 3 months, so perhaps your CO decides whether you should be allocated to the 75% group or the remaining ones who get delayed by up to 8 months for checks to be over.
> 
> I was subjected to external checks too but they were over quick because I remember my CO responding to my email regading my status update saying
> " your application is undergoing mandatory checking"
> 
> I could be wrong, but I hope this helps. hopefully you guys will get your grant very very soon.
> 
> All the best


Thanks for sharing ur thoughts brother, which are quite logical and can be the reason behind the delays. Congrats on ur grant & All the very best with ur move!

Regards.


----------



## Moji

danpid said:


> its really strange he didnt ask for those docs. I was asked to submit form 80, 1221, and CV.
> 
> How can they even refer your case to ASIO for external checks if they havent got your character forms such as 80 and 1221 ?
> 
> I think your CO has taken a vacation perhaps? Did he ever confirm via email that you're under external checks?


I've got no idea. I had front loaded form 80, so perhaps he has used that one. But he is good at replying and I always receive the same email about waiting for external checks to be completed....


----------



## SMShoaib

danpid said:


> I could be wrong, but i think they do conduct security checks on all VHR applicants, but DIAC says somewhere on their website that they try to finalize these checks for 75% of applicants within 3 months, so perhaps your CO decides whether you should be allocated to the 75% group or the remaining ones who get delayed by up to 8 months for checks to be over.
> 
> I was subjected to external checks too but they were over quick because I remember my CO responding to my email regading my status update saying
> " your application is undergoing mandatory checking"
> 
> I could be wrong, but I hope this helps. hopefully you guys will get your grant very very soon.
> 
> All the best


Congratulation for your grant bro. Your timeline is quite interesting. Actually Iran does not fall in the VHR country like India, Indonesia, Malaysia, Sri Lanka etc.

There are two type of checks. One is done by DIAC itself like job verification and second one is done by ASIO, an external agency referred by DIAC. What I understand about your timeline is DIAC was doing their own checks which I mentioned and your case was not referred to ASIO.
When DIAC refer any case to ASIO and if applicant ask for update. Normally DIAC add similar line in their response:
"Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation these checks as some cases may take many months to finalise."

Have you got similar response?


----------



## danpid

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation for your grant bro. Your timeline is quite interesting. Actually Iran does not fall in the VHR country like India, Indonesia, Malaysia, Sri Lanka etc.
> 
> There are two type of checks. One is done by DIAC itself like job verification and second one is done by ASIO, an external agency referred by DIAC. What I understand about your timeline is DIAC was doing their own checks which I mentioned and your case was not referred to ASIO.
> When DIAC refer any case to ASIO and if applicant ask for update. Normally DIAC add similar line in their response:
> "Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation these checks as some cases may take many months to finalise."
> 
> Have you got similar response?


Thank man! I never got that response but when I asked the CO for a status update she never mentioned any timeframe. 

I know 4 other iranians who went under security check, including 2 people on this forum and I think the reason is having secondary applicants. The reason I didnt go through it is because Im a single applicant perhaps? Im offshore though.

Its really hard to understand the logic and criteria behind who goes through checks and who doesnt!! Wish i could know it all haha


----------



## SMShoaib

danpid said:


> Thank man! I never got that response but when I asked the CO for a status update she never mentioned any timeframe.
> 
> I know 4 other iranians who went under security check, including 2 people on this forum and I think the reason is having secondary applicants. The reason I didnt go through it is because Im a single applicant perhaps? Im offshore though.
> 
> Its really hard to understand the logic and criteria behind who goes through checks and who doesnt!! Wish i could know it all haha


No one exactly knows the logic behind the security checks. Being single is not the criteria atleast; as some of Pakistan 190 single applicant stuck in Security checks while other with secondary applicant got the grants. This is general trend of COs that they do not normally give time frame. 
So, in my opinion, your application was not referred to ASIO.
One more thing, in Pakistan prospective, the cases of single female applicants never referred to ASIO. I know atleast 3 who got grants in quick time when other male applicants (single or with secondary) or female applicants (with secondary) were stuck in security checks


----------



## vinnie88

Hi guys, interesting stuff here. 

I also think nationality and being single or secondary applicant is not really the criteria.

Im a single applicant from India and unlike 98% of all other Indians, I believe I am under external checks.

I wonder if they pick randomly? 

Regards


----------



## SMShoaib

vinnie88 said:


> Hi guys, interesting stuff here.
> 
> I also think nationality and being single or secondary applicant is not really the criteria.
> 
> Im a single applicant from India and unlike 98% of all other Indians, I believe I am under external checks.
> 
> I wonder if they pick randomly?
> 
> Regards


Dear Bro:
Have your CO asked for medical? if yes when?
When you uploaded?
Is your medical referred?
if yes, then finalized or not? which date?
Bro, currently there is backlog in medical; there is a strong possibility that your medical is in the medical queue and you are thinking that it is in security checks.


----------



## khanash

Zahmd said:


> Just submit the letter from University that the medium of instruction in the university during her studies was English. No need to submit IELTS score.


what if the applicants spouse is intermediate only.......willl it do to get a certificate from inter board about this medium of instruction certificate.....


----------



## millinium_bug

khanash said:


> what if the applicants spouse is intermediate only.......willl it do to get a certificate from inter board about this medium of instruction certificate.....


No then she must sit for IELTS


----------



## msvayani

khanash said:


> what if the applicants spouse is intermediate only.......willl it do to get a certificate from inter board about this medium of instruction certificate.....


Well... Well... Welll... 

Let me tell you that I have submitted Matric and Intermediate certificates for my wife's english proof and you know what? My CO accepted it.

The following documents I have submitted:

1- Matric and Inter Certificate
2- Matric (9, 10) and Inter (11, 12) Mark sheets 
3- Letters from School and College
4- Student Cards, Enrolment Cards, Appreciation Certificates (Attendance, Games, etc)

So it's better you try it. You have nothing to loose


----------



## fabregas

msvayani said:


> Well... Well... Welll...
> 
> Let me tell you that I have submitted Matric and Intermediate certificates for my wife's english proof and you know what? My CO accepted it.
> 
> The following documents I have submitted:
> 
> 1- Matric and Inter Certificate
> 2- Matric (9, 10) and Inter (11, 12) Mark sheets
> 3- Letters from School and College
> 4- Student Cards, Enrolment Cards, Appreciation Certificates (Attendance, Games, etc)
> 
> So it's better you try it. You have nothing to loose


Intermediate with Letter from College is always acceptable..


----------



## lahori_Dude

This is from DIAC.

"Evidence to attach to your application"

To avoid payment of the second instalment visa application charge, you must provide evidence that any secondary applicants 18 years or over included in the application have at least functional English. 

This evidence should be provided when requested by the case officer and before the visa is granted.

Level of English: Functional

Evidence required

You must provide one of the following:

your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. 
Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.
Evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English
Evidence that you have completed at least one year of full time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma qualification with all instruction conducted in English
Evidence that you have completed one of the following at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English:
Your primary education and at least three years of secondary education, or
at least five years of secondary education"


----------



## vinnie88

SMShoaib said:


> Dear Bro:
> Have your CO asked for medical? if yes when?
> When you uploaded?
> Is your medical referred?
> if yes, then finalized or not? which date?
> Bro, currently there is backlog in medical; there is a strong possibility that your medical is in the medical queue and you are thinking that it is in security checks.


Dear SMSsoaib,

I did my medicals in late december and sent them to sydney global health using courior and they got it... so even if my medicals were referred, wouldnt it be already finalized by now? its been almost 3.5 months..... CO never mentioned anything about my meds...i already emailed her and waiting for her reply....


----------



## SMShoaib

vinnie88 said:


> Dear SMSsoaib,
> 
> I did my medicals in late december and sent them to sydney global health using courior and they got it... so even if my medicals were referred, wouldnt it be already finalized by now? its been almost 3.5 months..... CO never mentioned anything about my meds...i already emailed her and waiting for her reply....


Currently there are few applicants whose medicals are stuck since Nov. 12 so may be you are in that queue.


----------



## vinnie88

SMShoaib said:


> Currently there are few applicants whose medicals are stuck since Nov. 12 so may be you are in that queue.


Yeah I hope its my meds, but hey if its external checks, then i will have the chance to be here with you nice people all waiting for the same outcome! 

and all nov, or dec applicants can probably celebrate their grants within the same period... i think you gusy will get your grants sometime in may or June based on your timeline...


----------



## fmasaud84

vinnie88 said:


> Yeah I hope its my meds, but hey if its external checks, then i will have the chance to be here with you nice people all waiting for the same outcome!
> 
> and all nov, or dec applicants can probably celebrate their grants within the same period... i think you gusy will get your grants sometime in may or June based on your timeline...


just thinking that all this can take really long time. first security checks . .and they havent asked for medicals from people like me after the lengthy security checks if medicals are referred this means more time .. 

i was trying to tell few people here that skillselect will be faster but now i take my words back =)

not sure why they have merged these 2 pots together . because this thread was helpful if someone is following the progress of 189 for pakistanis only ..


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

fmasaud84 said:


> just thinking that all this can take really long time. first security checks . .and they havent asked for medicals from people like me after the lengthy security checks if medicals are referred this means more time ..
> 
> i was trying to tell few people here that skillselect will be faster but now i take my words back =)
> 
> not sure why they have merged these 2 pots together . because this thread was helpful if someone is following the progress of 189 for pakistanis only ..


I dropped the whole idea of 189 due to its extremely slow progress for Pakistanis. At least with 190 you would be looking for 7-8 months max.


----------



## fmasaud84

ChrisJAnderson said:


> I dropped the whole idea of 189 due to its extremely slow progress for Pakistanis. At least with 190 you would be looking for 7-8 months max.


well .. yes this is true , but NSW does not sponsor for my occupation code, and i dont want to live in SA or somewhere else.

so 189 was the best option .. i am not in hurry to move there , but there must be others in hurry


----------



## fmasaud84

AArshad said:


> There is a thread, immigartion time for Pakistanis, you can check on it
> there are many who have got this visa


huh ? many ? O_O


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

AArshad said:


> There is a thread, immigartion time for Pakistanis, you can check on it
> there are many who have got this visa


Many Pakistanis? Are you sure? Last I heard, there isn't a single Pakistani here who has gotten this visa.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

fmasaud84 said:


> well .. yes this is true , but NSW does not sponsor for my occupation code, and i dont want to live in SA or somewhere else.
> 
> so 189 was the best option .. i am not in hurry to move there , but there must be others in hurry


Agreed. Any reason for not wanting to stay in SA? I mean is it a job market issue?


----------



## Guest

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Many Pakistanis? Are you sure? Last I heard, there isn't a single Pakistani here who has gotten this visa.


 So you obviously have not been reading the Pakistani thread where grants are reported, but yes the long waits are too. 

Which is where i'll move this thread as its more relevant.


----------



## fmasaud84

_shel said:


> So you obviously have not been reading the Pakistani thread where grants are reported, but yes the long waits are too.
> 
> Which is where i'll move this thread as its more relevant.


we are talking about grants for 189 , and yes we haven't heard any .


----------



## fmasaud84

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Agreed. Any reason for not wanting to stay in SA? I mean is it a job market issue?


yes job market is one of the reason or maybe main reason , plus I have been to nsw for a few days and I feel that place is nice kind of liked that place for a couple of reasons.


I want to go clean no restrictions so I can work anywhere I feel good.
yesterday I have sent an email to my CO , just to know if she is still there


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

fmasaud84 said:


> yes job market is one of the reason or maybe main reason , plus I have been to nsw for a few days and I feel that place is nice kind of liked that place for a couple of reasons.
> 
> I want to go clean no restrictions so I can work anywhere I feel good.
> yesterday I have sent an email to my CO , just to know if she is still there


How costly is Sydney? I am aiming for nsw sponsorship


----------



## sunnyyy

_shel said:


> So you obviously have not been reading the Pakistani thread where grants are reported, but yes the long waits are too.
> 
> Which is where i'll move this thread as its more relevant.



No pakistani has yet received 189 visa subclass grant, thats why we created "189 - Visa Processing Time for Pakistanis"..i.e. to discuss particular cases and issues with 189 paki applicants.. the thread seems to have been merged with this thread.. we wd appreciate a revert.

regards.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

_shel said:


> So you obviously have not been reading the Pakistani thread where grants are reported, but yes the long waits are too.
> 
> Which is where i'll move this thread as its more relevant.


As far as I know, not a single Pakistani in the forum has received 189 visa. Really sad though.


----------



## Guest

sunnyyy said:


> No pakistani has yet received 189 visa subclass grant, thats why we created "189 - Visa Processing Time for Pakistanis"..i.e. to discuss particular cases and issues with 189 paki applicants.. the thread seems to have been merged with this thread.. we wd appreciate a revert.
> 
> regards.


 You do realise that not every Pakistani that has applied for a 189 actually posts on this or any other forum you might visit? 

I would rather not have several almost identical threads running with the same people copying identical posts into each one. It clogs up the boards so other unanswered posts vanish off the page. 

And you do realise questioning moderators actions on the moderation is against the forum rules?


----------



## sunnyyy

_shel said:


> You do realise that not every Pakistani that has applied for a 189 actually posts on this or any other forum you might visit?
> 
> I would rather not have several almost identical threads running with the same people copying identical posts into each one. It clogs up the boards so other unanswered posts vanish off the page.
> 
> And you do realise questioning moderators actions on the moderation is against the forum rules?



Yes, I do. But, not every Pakistani is even visiting the forums, and the subject thread was to help them get focused information. I know well that some people by mistake or unintentionally repost to multiple threads, but others shdn't be held responsible.
Regarding questioning a moderator.. Its a request based on legitimate reasons, not an argument and with a hope that u might review and realize the importance. If u were among the ones (related to the thread), u wd realize more. (u can even review the posts by many personnel on the forum appreciating a separate thread).
I know very well that u might even take my this simple post as a question and may block me, just because i respectfully questioned a merge.. but there's actually no offensive intention behind this.. its just a view on a simple right to be more efficient towards specific subject, i hope u understand. Regards.


----------



## lahori_Dude

Ohh, Ok. Sorry Bro. I guess I got carried away by how his (original writer) Defencelessness is being exploited by Bureaucratic Mindset of DIAC. Thanks for sharing though. Useful information.


----------



## fmasaud84

sunnyyy said:


> Yes, I do. But, not every Pakistani is even visiting the forums, and the subject thread was to help them get focused information. I know well that some people by mistake or unintentionally repost to multiple threads, but others shdn't be held responsible.
> Regarding questioning a moderator.. Its a request based on legitimate reasons, not an argument and with a hope that u might review and realize the importance. If u were among the ones (related to the thread), u wd realize more. (u can even review the posts by many personnel on the forum appreciating a separate thread).
> I know very well that u might even take my this simple post as a question and may block me, just because i respectfully questioned a merge.. but there's actually no offensive intention behind this.. its just a view on a simple right to be more efficient towards specific subject, i hope u understand. Regards.


I don't think so that Mod should block someone for such post , as i can see that you are asking for a reasonable thing and in proper way with the reason why this should be like this and there are a few others to support this .. well the rest is up to her .

i used come straight and open that threat about 189 and read everyday because that information is very much relavant to me. in the pakistani immigration thread they have been discussing many different things.


----------



## opfian

Since its inception i am subscriber of 189 for pakistanies thread. I visit it on daily basis as it provides wonderful info regarding 189 applicants and keeps us posted with latest updates.

Moderators are requested to re-consider their decision about its merge. This action made it difficult to find relevant information from this hotchpotch bulky thread.


----------



## Guest

Forum rules you all agreed to on signing up to the site. Read them and keep to them or dont post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## Bravo

SMShoaib said:


> *REPORTING*
> 
> On of our fellows, waseemmarwat, got his grant today
> IELTS 7.5, Applied: 05 Apr2011,CO allocacted:05 Dec 2011 Visa: SS 176. Grant: 15-4-13


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## Bravo

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


Congrats!!! Have a great future bro!!!


----------



## opfian

Good to see an other successful applicant


----------



## futaus

Hey Guys !

Any one matching(at least nearly) below details, Kindly share your status if got PCC and Med call. As i saw the list(downloaded today) some people with matched details have got their call in Feb, 2013 and i am still waiting for mine. 

Category: 175
Team: 4 
Application Lodged: 13th Dec, 2011
CO Assigned: 30th May, 2012

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Good afternoon guys. 

There will be separate threads started for 189, 190, security checks and delays, this thread will be for general discussion for skilled migration. 

Please try to keep them on track. No cross posting into every thread or there would be no point of separate threads which is how it ended previously due to the copy & pasting into every thread by a small number of people. 

If people are going to get the information they need to help them its best to keep things on topic. 

If your query doesn't fit, start a new post on the board people answer there too, I know I do at least.


----------



## SMShoaib

futaus said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> Any one matching(at least nearly) below details, Kindly share your status if got PCC and Med call. As i saw the list(downloaded today) some people with matched details have got their call in Feb, 2013 and i am still waiting for mine.
> 
> Category: 175
> Team: 4
> Application Lodged: 13th Dec, 2011
> CO Assigned: 30th May, 2012
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to the forum bro.
There isn't any Pak applicant, with similar timeline, got the medical call.
For details see the time sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Please provide your complete timeline so i may able to enter your data in the time sheet too.


----------



## sunnyyy

*189 & 190 Visa Timelines for Pakistanis*

"189 & 190 Visa Timelines for Pakistanis"

Hi Guys,
This is a separate and approved thread for tracking and supporting 189 & 190 subclass Pakistani Visa cases. We'll discuss cases' processing times, security checks, delays etc. for 189 & 190 Visa subclass for Pakistani applicants. 

Kindly share your experiences and support one another. 
Let’s stay updated and motivated. 
All the very best to all. 

Regards.

P.S.
Earlier, similar thread posts ("189 - Visa Processing Time for Pakistanis") got merged with ("Immigration time for Pakistani's").


----------



## sunnyyy

_shel said:


> Good afternoon guys.
> 
> There will be separate threads started for 189, 190, security checks and delays, this thread will be for general discussion for skilled migration.
> 
> Please try to keep them on track. No cross posting into every thread or there would be no point of separate threads which is how it ended previously due to the copy & pasting into every thread by a small number of people.
> 
> If people are going to get the information they need to help them its best to keep things on topic.
> 
> If your query doesn't fit, start a new post on the board people answer there too, I know I do at least.



Appreciate the understanding _shel. 

Guys,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...90-visa-timelines-pakistanis.html#post1137794
"189 & 190 Visa Timelines for Pakistanis" is a separate and approved thread for tracking and supporting 189 & 190 subclass Pakistani Visa cases. 

Continue sharing experiences and supporting one another. 
All the very best.

Regards.


----------



## futaus

Name: Futaus
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer\
Date Lodged: 13-12-2011
Visa Type: 175
SMP: -NA-
Priority Group: 4
Team: 4
CO Assigned: 30-05-2012
Form 80: 02-07-2012
Med/PCC: waiting


----------



## SMShoaib

joining


----------



## SMShoaib

futaus said:


> Name: Futaus
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer\
> Date Lodged: 13-12-2011
> Visa Type: 175
> SMP: -NA-
> Priority Group: 4
> Team: 4
> CO Assigned: 30-05-2012
> Form 80: 02-07-2012
> Med/PCC: waiting


Thanks for the update. Your timeline has been entered in the time sheet.
Currently, those 175/176 applicants whose COs assigned in Nov/Dec 2011, receiving Medical/PCC calls. If current trend continue, you may expect to receive med/pcc call in around 5 months.


----------



## futaus

Thanks! "SMSHOAIB" for your reply and effort for updating my profile in TimeSheet.

Oh God it has already almost 11 months passed after CO assigned and still 05 more months to wait for Med/PCC.


----------



## fadiexpart

SMShoaib said:


> joining


any update friends...?


----------



## SMShoaib

fadiexpart said:


> any update friends...?


No bro, no news from any 189 applicants about med/grant. All of them reporting security checks.


----------



## lahori_Dude

Reporting. 
Regards.


----------



## opfian

so the thread is back ..


----------



## lahori_Dude

Sunnyyy. Nice move though as I hated what our previous forum looked like after the merger.


----------



## sunnyyy

lahori_Dude said:


> Sunnyyy. Nice move though as I hated what our previous forum looked like after the merger.



Thanks mates,
I just tried to convey my points and the moderator was kind enough to understand.. But keeping the thread alive is what You guys actually do always, specially the ones who are mostly responsive!.. Thanks to all of ya for supporting other fellow citizens!

Kind regards.


----------



## immi83

AOA All, I am new here. 

I fall under these 2 categories as an Engraver [ANZSCO Code 323311] or a Signwriter [ANZSCO Code 399611] . My Skill assessment team is TRA. I want to know how do they assess my Skills. I am copying what they mailed me about it. 


"For your information, as an Engraver [ANZSCO Code 323311] or a Signwriter [ANZSCO Code 399611] from Pakistan applying for a permanent migration visa, you will need to apply for a skills assessment under the TRA Migration Skills Assessment (MSA) Program. Details regarding this Program can be found in the TRA Migration Skills Assessment Applicant Guidelines on our website. Please also refer to the Applicant evidence checklist on our website when preparing the application.

To be eligible for a successful MSA outcome you are required to provide evidence of:

1. a qualification comparable to the relevant qualification in Australia for the occupation and
2. employment at the required skill level for the trade in Australia.

TRA cannot provide advice about the likely comparability of a specific qualification without conducting an assessment, and for this to occur you would need to lodge an application with TRA. "

Little info about me. I have completed 2 years BCOM. I have 10 years of Experience in these 2 fields. My accumulated points are 50 without IELTS. My consultant says I need around 65. Ill try my best to pass IELTS in 7 or 8 bands to increase my points. My consultant said skills assessments needs around $6000 because the assessment team will come to Dubai to assess your Skills. I am just confused do I have to pay this much to get my skills assess.

Do clear me about this in detail. 

Many Thanks.


----------



## khanash

fabregas said:


> Intermediate with Letter from College is always acceptable..


what sort of letter should i get from the college .....do u hav any format....and is it college or from interboard office that we have to get this certificate made


----------



## khanash

joining


----------



## Xscaper

Guys, i just got my grant today for the 190 application. Exactly 24 days from application!


----------



## fmasaud84

_shel said:


> Good afternoon guys.
> 
> There will be separate threads started for 189, 190, security checks and delays, this thread will be for general discussion for skilled migration.
> 
> Please try to keep them on track. No cross posting into every thread or there would be no point of separate threads which is how it ended previously due to the copy & pasting into every thread by a small number of people.
> 
> If people are going to get the information they need to help them its best to keep things on topic.
> 
> If your query doesn't fit, start a new post on the board people answer there too, I know I do at least.


Thanks 

You Rock !!!!!


----------



## TV Buff

Yay!


----------



## SMShoaib

Xscaper said:


> Guys, i just got my grant today for the 190 application. Exactly 24 days from application!


Congratulation bro. lane:
Your parallel processing paid off :clap2:


----------



## sunnyyy

Xscaper said:


> Guys, i just got my grant today for the 190 application. Exactly 24 days from application!


congrats!


----------



## Ambe

Good to see all here again. Well..I have no idea what my CO is doing.

I did my medicals on 11th March 2013, and still they arent uploaded, as per to IMO here when I asked them. They say that the case is not open yet. I attached receipt in online app for her to see, and since then no contact yet. 

I have emailed my CO, lets see what she replies. Any idea why is this so?


----------



## Kostya

Xscaper said:


> Guys, i just got my grant today for the 190 application. Exactly 24 days from application!


Heartiest congrats!

Happy that the second application worked out for you!


----------



## khanash

Xscaper said:


> Guys, i just got my grant today for the 190 application. Exactly 24 days from application!


wow congratulations MA.....
did u get any verification calls or directly the grant..
which stater u going?


----------



## Mani2k

Reporting....


----------



## Xscaper

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation bro. lane:
> Your parallel processing paid off :clap2:


It sure did. Super fast processing i must say!:clap2:


----------



## Xscaper

Kostya said:


> Heartiest congrats!
> 
> Happy that the second application worked out for you!


Thanks a lot. Hope you get your grant soon too


----------



## Xscaper

khanash said:


> wow congratulations MA.....
> did u get any verification calls or directly the grant..
> which stater u going?


The CO only contacted me once for my wife's english language fluency documents. That was just 4-5 days ago and then this grant today. Quite overwhelming


----------



## OzPak

*Timeline Update*

Hey guys,

I've just gone through the timeline and its a great way to track everyone's progress with their visa applications.

I'm just quite curious as to whether any Pakistani 189 applicants have had their visa granted? There does not seem to be any on the timeline doc 


*Accountant* (General) - 221111 | IELTS OA: 8.0 - 12/01/2013 | CPA - 17/01/2013 | EOI: 27/01/2013 | *189 Invite/App:* 04/02/2013 | ACK: 04/02/2013 | Meds: 21/02/2013 | *CO:* 05/04/2013 | PCC: 20/04/2013 | *Visa Grant:* Awaiting? :ranger:


----------



## sasif

Hi! I am new here. Can anyone tell me how to prepare for a band 7 on IELTS.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

xscaper said:


> guys, i just got my grant today for the 190 application. Exactly 24 days from application!


aoa brother alhumdu lillah . Congrats pray for us. I hope to see you soon in perth


----------



## paki_migrant

Dear All,

One of my friend is interested in applying for 189 visa based on his 8years of experience. He has submitted his skill assessment documents in Jan 2013 and has not applied for additional work experience assessment from EA. Now he is confused about the start date of his work experience to claim 15 points after visa application due to following reason:

-Bachelor final examination Nov/Dec 2004 and got failed in 2 papers
-reappeared in 2 papers in Feb/Mar 2005 and passed in May 2005
-Degree awarded in July 2005
-started job in Jan 2005 and working till now in same occupation

what would be the date from which DIAC will consider his skilled employment so that he can claim full 8 years experience points ?

what would be the degree completion date DIAC would consider in this case ?

Please note that he is expecting skill assessment outcome at the end of May


----------



## Naveed539

Congrats Xsacper

So it implied that Pak 190 applications are not entertained for Security Checks at least...

Wow what a double standards...But still it is good for Pakistani candidates...

Again heartly congratulations to all 190 Applicants and even to those who have just applied, because they would still get grants ahead of all 189 applicants...


----------



## SMShoaib

OzPak said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just gone through the timeline and its a great way to track everyone's progress with their visa applications.
> 
> I'm just quite curious as to whether any Pakistani 189 applicants have had their visa granted? There does not seem to be any on the timeline doc
> 
> 
> *Accountant* (General) - 221111 | IELTS OA: 8.0 - 12/01/2013 | CPA - 17/01/2013 | EOI: 27/01/2013 | *189 Invite/App:* 04/02/2013 | ACK: 04/02/2013 | Meds: 21/02/2013 | *CO:* 05/04/2013 | PCC: 20/04/2013 | *Visa Grant:* Awaiting? :ranger:


Welcome to the forum bro.
your timeline has been added in the time sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
yes, this is fact that no one 189 on this forum got the grant. Would you please tell us whether your CO asked for Med/PCC or you do it yourself.

Thanks


----------



## fmasaud84

this is really surprising that not even a single Pakistani has got 189 .. 

any report about anyone who lives in Australia and applied for this visa 
?


----------



## SMShoaib

paki_migrant said:


> Dear All,
> 
> One of my friend is interested in applying for 189 visa based on his 8years of experience. He has submitted his skill assessment documents in Jan 2013 and has not applied for additional work experience assessment from EA. Now he is confused about the start date of his work experience to claim 15 points after visa application due to following reason:
> 
> -Bachelor final examination Nov/Dec 2004 and got failed in 2 papers
> -reappeared in 2 papers in Feb/Mar 2005 and passed in May 2005
> -Degree awarded in July 2005
> -started job in Jan 2005 and working till now in same occupation
> 
> what would be the date from which DIAC will consider his skilled employment so that he can claim full 8 years experience points ?
> 
> what would be the degree completion date DIAC would consider in this case ?
> 
> Please note that he is expecting skill assessment outcome at the end of May


DIAC will consider after May 2005. He should have apply for additional work experience assessment. Tell him to contact EA official and tell them the situation. They will tell him the procedure to add work experience assessment.


----------



## paki_migrant

SMShoaib said:


> DIAC will consider after May 2005. He should have apply for additional work experience assessment. Tell him to contact EA official and tell them the situation. They will tell him the procedure to add work experience assessment.


Thank you for reply.
One more point is that on university marksheet there is no where mentioned against those subjects that they were passed in May 2005 instead the complete final term exam dates are given as Feb/Mar 2005 (when he re appeared in failed subjects).
Now in front of EA and DIAC there are two dates from which they might choose degree completeion date feb/mar 2005 and Jul 2005.
Actually he is trying to save additional money for work experience assessment.
In my opinion they would consider feb/mar 2005 as degree completeion date.
Suugestions are welcome.


----------



## opfian

Even same is the case with Pakistani onshore applicants.


----------



## Xscaper

Naveed539 said:


> Congrats Xsacper
> 
> So it implied that Pak 190 applications are not entertained for Security Checks at least...
> 
> Wow what a double standards...But still it is good for Pakistani candidates...
> 
> Again heartly congratulations to all 190 Applicants and even to those who have just applied, because they would still get grants ahead of all 189 applicants...


Yes, i took a risk with this application since i already had a 175 in the system but it paid off. I suspected what you just said, that Pakistanis are not being subjected to extensive security checks for 190. I guess it's all about priority processing. My other application is still under security checks


----------



## SMShoaib

paki_migrant said:


> Thank you for reply.
> One more point is that on university marksheet there is no where mentioned against those subjects that they were passed in May 2005 instead the complete final term exam dates are given as Feb/Mar 2005 (when he re appeared in failed subjects).
> Now in front of EA and DIAC there are two dates from which they might choose degree completeion date feb/mar 2005 and Jul 2005.
> Actually he is trying to save additional money for work experience assessment.
> In my opinion they would consider feb/mar 2005 as degree completeion date.
> Suugestions are welcome.


Yes, they would consider Feb/March 2005. So after march the experience will count. Please ask about work experience assessment on other threads and lets see what other respond. Please do share logical replies in this thread.
Thanks


----------



## khanash

Xcaper once gain congratulations for the grant.....
culd u guide me as to what sort of letter u submitted for ur wife english ability..
did u give some format or they gave it thmselves upon ur request


----------



## 3mar84

Hello there. I am glad to see this post as I have applied last year in May, did the medicals in November, and the security check started last January. I thought it is not normal to take this much time as their last response was that the application is still under security check! Knowing that it may takr up to 12 months still gives me hope after starting to get worried!


----------



## OzPak

Yes I'm onshore applicant too and PCC was requested from me after Co was assigned. But I did my medicals earlier myself.


----------



## fmasaud84

Just received an email from CO but I think this is a typical answer which they send to everyone 


Dear Client
*
Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
*
The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.* We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
*
The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
*
Kind Regards


----------



## TV Buff

I'm onshore. Check out my timeline!


----------



## Ambe

Hello everyone,

I have just been asked form 80 by my CO. Why is form 80 asked btw? I mean what is its purpose? Also, I have to provide form 80 for me only and not my wife? 

I was seeing timeline, and I saw 80 Form has only been requested by 189 applicants, not 190. That means it is there for external security checking?


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Form 80 requested for 190 Applicants*



Ambe said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have just been asked form 80 by my CO. Why is form 80 asked btw? I mean what is its purpose? Also, I have to provide form 80 for me only and not my wife?
> 
> I was seeing timeline, and I saw 80 Form has only been requested by 189 applicants, not 190. That means it is there for external security checking?


Dear Ambe, I am a 190 applicant and I was asked for form 80 so Yes it is also requested for 190 Applicants but it is mainly on the sole discretion of CO.

The purpose of Form 80 is to know your whereabouts after you reached 18 years of age and what have you been doing and all the other info. Basically it is like a DNA of your application which helps all law enforcement agencies to track down any details on you ( now or in future)


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Generic Response*



fmasaud84 said:


> Just received an email from CO but I think this is a typical answer which they send to everyone
> 
> 
> Dear Client
> *
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> *
> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.* We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> *
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> *
> Kind Regards


Dear fmasaud84, 
Thanks for posting this as I had sent two emails to my CO in the last three months to know the update on my case but I guess she is either sleeping or joining hands with Imran Khan to change the system.
I guess everyone gets the same generic response so my wait is over. Gotta admit that it is a very beautifully designed email which is lengthy but in the end all you find out is that DIAC are working very hard for you but they don't know nothing about your case.:evil:


----------



## lahori_Dude

*separate google sheet for 189&190 applicants*



SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum bro.
> your timeline has been added in the time sheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> yes, this is fact that no one 189 on this forum got the grant. Would you please tell us whether your CO asked for Med/PCC or you do it yourself.
> 
> Thanks


Dear Shoaib,
Would it be possible to create a separate google sheet for 189&190 applicants? since we have a forum of our own now.


----------



## Ambe

_Dear ABC,

Thank you for your email. We have received the health for you and the health for your wife has been sent for assessment by the medical officer of the commonwealth (MOC).

We are still waitign on the form 80’s for you and your wife and until these are provided your case will not progress any further. "_


I have received this reply from my CO. Does it mean me and my wife's medicals are being assessed, or medicals have been referred and we will be asked to do medical again?


----------



## SMShoaib

3mar84 said:


> Hello there. I am glad to see this post as I have applied last year in May, did the medicals in November, and the security check started last January. I thought it is not normal to take this much time as their last response was that the application is still under security check! Knowing that it may takr up to 12 months still gives me hope after starting to get worried!


Welcome to the forum bro.
Would you please share your complete timeline with us. We will enter it in the timeline sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear Shoaib,
> Would it be possible to create a separate google sheet for 189&190 applicants? since we have a forum of our own now.


It is possible but it will create extra burden. The time sheet is not only use by this forum but there are also other forum who share the same sheet. Not only it is for 175/176/189/190 but all the other categories as well. This help us to estimate our timeline based on the old data available.
So, please bear with me with this


----------



## fmasaud84

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear fmasaud84,
> Thanks for posting this as I had sent two emails to my CO in the last three months to know the update on my case but I guess she is either sleeping or joining hands with Imran Khan to change the system.
> I guess everyone gets the same generic response so my wait is over. Gotta admit that it is a very beautifully designed email which is lengthy but in the end all you find out is that DIAC are working very hard for you but they don't know nothing about your case.:evil:


Haha yes true 

Only thing which is bothering me is PCC because I thought they may ask soon and I have got them already but 
Now looks like I will have to get these again and this is headache 

To get it from Dubai is fine but others are not that easy

My CO is quick in replying the emails she took only one day to send a raply


----------



## lahori_Dude

Xcaper, Congrats and good luck Bro. How did u manage to convince Co on your wife's english without IELTS?


----------



## SMShoaib

fmasaud84 said:


> Haha yes true
> 
> Only thing which is bothering me is PCC because I thought they may ask soon and I have got them already but
> Now looks like I will have to get these again and this is headache
> 
> To get it from Dubai is fine but others are not that easy
> 
> My CO is quick in replying the emails she took only one day to send a raply


I think there is no need to obtain PCC again from those countries which you have not visited after obtaining PCC. Please confirm this on other threads.


----------



## paki_migrant

congrats Xcaper for your speedy grant. wish u good luck


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi...
i have noticed that many 190 applicants got there grant in just or less than 3 months...why it is so?also i think it depend upon the team allotted...
secondly...i read in a thread on this forum that DIAC is not able to fulfill the target of current year skilled stream...would it will help us as july is quite near....


----------



## shiraz

AoA,

I'm a silent reader of this forum and planning to apply for immigration under 189. My skills are accessed as Analyst Programmer.

I have recently recevied Invitation to apply under 189. Can someone please guide me on following queries:

1. What should be written under "Description of duties" in the employment history section? Should I summarize it as "Software Developer"? As the complete list of duties will not fit in 300 characters? How did you guys manage this?

2. The "Date To" field is also mandatory. What date should I mention for my on going employment?

Regards


----------



## SMShoaib

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi...
> i have noticed that many 190 applicants got there grant in just or less than 3 months...why it is so?also i think it depend upon the team allotted...
> secondly...i read in a thread on this forum that DIAC is not able to fulfill the target of current year skilled stream...would it will help us as july is quite near....


Brother the quick grant is not due to team allocation rather visa type. It is observed that most 190 applicant from pakistan do not undergo security checks that took around 12 months.

There is entirely a misconception that DIAC is not able to fulfill the target. DIAC works very professionally and it is we who have lack of knowledge and based on that little knowledge we draw expert conclusion. Irrespective DIAC achieve their target or not. Our applications are in the hand of ASIO. Until ASIO clears us and return our cases to DIAC.


----------



## Bravo

Xscaper said:


> Guys, i just got my grant today for the 190 application. Exactly 24 days from application!


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## Xscaper

khanash said:


> Xcaper once gain congratulations for the grant.....
> culd u guide me as to what sort of letter u submitted for ur wife english ability..
> did u give some format or they gave it thmselves upon ur request


I sent her bachelor's degree which was in English as well as a provisional degree certificate that stated at the bottom that the medium of instruction was English. Just to make sure there were no issues i got a letter from her university (i did not have to give them a format but i made sure they mentioned the important things like accurate personal details in there) that certified the English medium of education.


----------



## fmasaud84

SMShoaib said:


> I think there is no need to obtain PCC again from those countries which you have not visited after obtaining PCC. Please confirm this on other threads.


yes there is no need to get a new PCC but this will effect first entry date.


----------



## fadiexpart

shiraz said:


> AoA,
> 
> I'm a silent reader of this forum and planning to apply for immigration under 189. My skills are accessed as Analyst Programmer.
> 
> I have recently recevied Invitation to apply under 189. Can someone please guide me on following queries:
> 
> 1. What should be written under "Description of duties" in the employment history section? Should I summarize it as "Software Developer"? As the complete list of duties will not fit in 300 characters? How did you guys manage this?
> 
> 2. The "Date To" field is also mandatory. What date should I mention for my on going employment?
> 
> Regards


1.... yes put summry in that area.
2. put the date you have received invitation (thats what i did)

regadrs-fahad


----------



## OzPak

insanesanatic said:


> I seriously doubt any Pakistani has been granted 189 yet. For non-Pakistani passport holders, the process takes about 1-2 months.


What do you all believe would be the security check treatment for a Pakistani passport holder in terms of 189 visa grant who hasn't lived in Pakistan before? 

Anyone else with a similar situation.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

OzPak said:


> What do you all believe would be the security check treatment for a Pakistani passport holder in terms of 189 visa grant who hasn't lived in Pakistan before?
> 
> Anyone else with a similar situation.


I remember seeing someone in this forum was born in UK, and never been to PK, but still he had to go through SC.
Myself I have never lived in Syria which is VHR country now, but still I had to go through SC. not sure if anyone knows what are the criteria for DIAC to decide if certain application requires external SC or not.

All what we can do is patience and keeping the hope.
Best
Al


----------



## shiraz

fadiexpart said:


> 1.... yes put summry in that area.
> 2. put the date you have received invitation (thats what i did)
> 
> regadrs-fahad


Thanks Fahad.

How did you manage to pay for the Visa fee. I can't find any credit or debit card with the required limit.


----------



## AArshad

Xscaper said:


> 175 Application lodged 27th February 2012
> Case officer allocated 1st August 2012
> Form 80 and 1221 asked for and supplied
> Medicals and PCC frontloaded end of august.
> 
> WA SS applied 11 March 2013. Obtained 26 March 2013
> 190 invite received 27 March 2013.
> 190 applied on 28th March 2013. Everything front loaded.


Congrats on getting a grant and that too in record time! I would like to add that while you have the 190 visa, your 175 application is still active and even though it will take months to get to a final stage, most likely you will get a 175 visa too UNLESS you withdraw that application by notifying the immi department. otherwise way you will be using 4 visa places (provided it is just two of you on each application) instead of 2. That would mean that you are using up two additinal visa places from a programme year, which is unfair to those of us who are waiting (esp in cat 5) and then are made to wait longer when the visa places finish in a year. 
i have seen in other threads on this forum where people, i.e. from India last year, applied both on 175 and 176 and got the 176 visa faster, some of them did cancel their pending application while others didn't and there was some debate on it. 
The decision is yours of course, but i just thought I should add this so that you don't forget to look at things from this angle in your excitement of moving.
Good luck and God Bless!


----------



## fadiexpart

shiraz said:


> Thanks Fahad.
> 
> How did you manage to pay for the Visa fee. I can't find any credit or debit card with the required limit.


i used Australian visa card from a friend of mine ....


----------



## SMShoaib

fmasaud84 said:


> yes there is no need to get a new PCC but this will effect first entry date.


Logically, the date of PCC in which country you are residing now have to effect the initial entry date. Not all the countries. eg. if i spent 2 years in Japan and left Japan 4 years ago. Before leaving I obtain PCC from Japan. Now I submit DIAC application now from UAE. So only UAE PCC should effect the initial entry date and DIAC is not suppose to ask me to re-obtain Japan PCC.

This is just my thinking not a policy. Please get authentic info and let this forum know


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi guys,
please tell me whats the effect of uploading all the required documents after lodging visa....other than medical.....


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi guys,
please tell me whats the effect of uploading all the required documents after lodging visa....other than medical.....


----------



## Ambe

Hey guys...do we need to provide NIC translated version in form 80? Has anyone of u did?


----------



## msvayani

Ambe said:


> Hey guys...do we need to provide NIC translated version in form 80? Has anyone of u did?


Yes.

Scans of Original CNIC and notarised translation.


----------



## opfian

Ambe said:


> Hey guys...do we need to provide NIC translated version in form 80? Has anyone of u did?


If you dont have NICOP, then you should get ur NIC translated.


----------



## fmasaud84

SMShoaib said:


> Logically, the date of PCC in which country you are residing now have to effect the initial entry date. Not all the countries. eg. if i spent 2 years in Japan and left Japan 4 years ago. Before leaving I obtain PCC from Japan. Now I submit DIAC application now from UAE. So only UAE PCC should effect the initial entry date and DIAC is not suppose to ask me to re-obtain Japan PCC.
> 
> This is just my thinking not a policy. Please get authentic info and let this forum know


if this can be like this then I am ok because I have sent them pcc for other countries but not for UAE and I have not done my medicals as well.

I will wait for them to ask


----------



## Xscaper

AArshad said:


> Congrats on getting a grant and that too in record time! I would like to add that while you have the 190 visa, your 175 application is still active and even though it will take months to get to a final stage, most likely you will get a 175 visa too UNLESS you withdraw that application by notifying the immi department. otherwise way you will be using 4 visa places (provided it is just two of you on each application) instead of 2. That would mean that you are using up two additinal visa places from a programme year, which is unfair to those of us who are waiting (esp in cat 5) and then are made to wait longer when the visa places finish in a year.
> i have seen in other threads on this forum where people, i.e. from India last year, applied both on 175 and 176 and got the 176 visa faster, some of them did cancel their pending application while others didn't and there was some debate on it.
> The decision is yours of course, but i just thought I should add this so that you don't forget to look at things from this angle in your excitement of moving.
> Good luck and God Bless!


I understand what you're saying but i'll have to think it over before i make a decision. Can you link me to the debate so i can read peoples' perspective on this?


----------



## Xscaper

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys,
> please tell me whats the effect of uploading all the required documents after lodging visa....other than medical.....


The more you upload the merrier.


----------



## AArshad

Xscaper said:


> I understand what you're saying but i'll have to think it over before i make a decision. Can you link me to the debate so i can read peoples' perspective on this?



I came across the thread about a year ago when I joined the forum. Basically what happens is that if you have more than one visa application, one gets approved first, you get that visa, then when the next one gets approved, your first visa gets automatically cancelled (or nullified) - no two visas are effective at the same instance -- and it is your latest visa, which will be 175 in your case, that will be effective.
I guess you need to find out whether it is better to be on PR on a 189 - which you got fast and easy - or on 175 that is moving at a snail's pace. I don't know if at all it will make a difference which visa you are on when you apply for citizenship and if they will consider the period from the start of your 189 or 175, what are the later implications of the kind of visa you have and when you have it. I have no idea about it, but these are things worth looking into.
the discussion I was talking about was that an Indian applicant who had applied on 176 State Sponsored also applied later for 175 and the reason he did was that he did not want to be tied down with the 'moral obligation' of being in his sponsored state which he would have to under 176. He got his 176 first and was planning his move and was waiting for 175 to get through so that he could move to Sydney or Melbourne where he had friends though his sponsorship under 176 was from another place. He got the other one soon, I guess in the same financial year and that made others who were waiting for their grants really mad as he was unnecessarily taken up three extra places and July was around the corner (as it is now!) and others were apprehensive about the likely changes to the immigration policy/planning levels.
So you have to decided if you will waste two (or maybe more) precious places in the limited number of skilled places available or withdraw the first application so that someone else, who may need it more than you do, can also enjoy the kind of life you want for yourself. 
It’s a moral decision brother!
May Allah guide you!


----------



## AArshad

@Xscaper
You can get more info from Form 1025i, page two, under the subheading: *More than one application* It clearly says that the visa granted first will no longer be valid.


----------



## Xscaper

AArshad said:


> I came across the thread about a year ago when I joined the forum. Basically what happens is that if you have more than one visa application, one gets approved first, you get that visa, then when the next one gets approved, your first visa gets automatically cancelled (or nullified) - no two visas are effective at the same instance -- and it is your latest visa, which will be 175 in your case, that will be effective.
> I guess you need to find out whether it is better to be on PR on a 189 - which you got fast and easy - or on 175 that is moving at a snail's pace. I don't know if at all it will make a difference which visa you are on when you apply for citizenship and if they will consider the period from the start of your 189 or 175, what are the later implications of the kind of visa you have and when you have it. I have no idea about it, but these are things worth looking into.
> the discussion I was talking about was that an Indian applicant who had applied on 176 State Sponsored also applied later for 175 and the reason he did was that he did not want to be tied down with the 'moral obligation' of being in his sponsored state which he would have to under 176. He got his 176 first and was planning his move and was waiting for 175 to get through so that he could move to Sydney or Melbourne where he had friends though his sponsorship under 176 was from another place. He got the other one soon, I guess in the same financial year and that made others who were waiting for their grants really mad as he was unnecessarily taken up three extra places and July was around the corner (as it is now!) and others were apprehensive about the likely changes to the immigration policy/planning levels.
> So you have to decided if you will waste two (or maybe more) precious places in the limited number of skilled places available or withdraw the first application so that someone else, who may need it more than you do, can also enjoy the kind of life you want for yourself.
> It’s a moral decision brother!
> May Allah guide you!


The "moral obligation" to stay in the same state is probably something that i need to think about a bit. With this 190 VISA i am able to apply for the training program that i have aspired for, however, the training starts early next year. If i stay on my current VISA i may be restricted to WA seats/vacancies only whereas if i have an independent VISA by the time i am asked about my state preference for training i would be able to choose one of the other states(with possibly more vacancies). It may turn out to be a significant issue in due time. I may have to find out from the state department about their strictness when it comes to training opportunities in other states before i make a decision on this.


----------



## SMShoaib

*Reporting*

Another Pakistan 175 got his grant. Below is his timeline

ACS +ve: 26-Oct-2011(263111) | VIC SS: 14-Nov-2011 | 176: 26-Nov-2011 | CO: 20-Dec-2011 | Further Docs submitted: 03-Jan-2012 | Med FL: 28-Jan-2013 Reffered: 30-Jan-2013 | PCC requested: 28-Mar-2013 | PCC met: 09-Mar-2013| Med finalised: 26-Apr-2013 | GRANT: 26-Apr-2013


----------



## fabregas

SMShoaib said:


> *Reporting*
> 
> Another Pakistan 175 got his grant. Below is his timeline
> 
> ACS +ve: 26-Oct-2011(263111) | VIC SS: 14-Nov-2011 | 176: 26-Nov-2011 | CO: 20-Dec-2011 | Further Docs submitted: 03-Jan-2012 | Med FL: 28-Jan-2013 Reffered: 30-Jan-2013 | PCC requested: 28-Mar-2013 | PCC met: 09-Mar-2013| Med finalised: 26-Apr-2013 | GRANT: 26-Apr-2013


its 176 not 175


----------



## faheemzafar

I lodged DIAC app under 175 category on 25 June 2012 and CO was assigned on 7th Sep 2012. She asked for some extra proof of work experience which i submitted on 11 Sep 2012. But after that there is no response from her. I contacted her once and she told me to be patient. I assumed my application is under security checks and for pakistanis SCs are taking min one year. Is my assumption correct ? thanks in advance.


----------



## opfian

Who so silent ... Inspired by inactivity on this thread


----------



## opfian

Why so silent ... Inspired by inactivity on this thread


----------



## SMShoaib

faheemzafar said:


> I lodged DIAC app under 175 category on 25 June 2012 and CO was assigned on 7th Sep 2012. She asked for some extra proof of work experience which i submitted on 11 Sep 2012. But after that there is no response from her. I contacted her once and she told me to be patient. I assumed my application is under security checks and for pakistanis SCs are taking min one year. Is my assumption correct ? thanks in advance.


Brother, would you please share your complete timeline with us. I'll enter it in the timesheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## faheemzafar

*Be patient !!*



lahori_Dude said:


> Hi Kostya, I am a Pakistani GSM 190 applicant & have been waiting for almost 5 months now and no communication from CO since Dec 2012. He doesn't even respond to my emails regarding status update. No Medicals or PCC asked for. so Yes I am one of those few 190 applicants as well who have been waiting for long but I don't even know where and why my case is held at?
> "GULPAK" and "PAKIMIGRANT" are two other Pakistani applicants who have been waiting for a considerably long time ( almost 6 months) but at least there Medicals are referred by CO so unlike me there is at least progress on their cases.
> 
> Regards,
> Adil


What i have seen is in general its taking almost one year 'atleast' after CO allocation (except exceptions), to clear Security Checks for Pakistanis. So be patient !
I applied under 175 GSM on 25june 2012 and waiting after CO allocation. i sent her (my CO) couple of emails about status and she said 'Be patient'


----------



## faheemzafar

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, would you please share your complete timeline with us. I'll enter it in the timesheet.


seems like i don't have rights to modify the sheet. Will do it once got the rights. I think after 5 Good Posts


----------



## SMShoaib

faheemzafar said:


> seems like i don't have rights to modify the sheet. Will do it once got the rights. I think after 5 Good Posts


The sheet has limited right. Only sheet administrators can modify the sheet. You may share your details in the forum. I'll add it in the sheet.
After 5 posts, you will be able to add your signature


----------



## faheemzafar

SMShoaib said:


> The sheet has limited right. Only sheet administrators can modify the sheet. You may share your details in the forum. I'll add it in the sheet.
> After 5 posts, you will be able to add your signature


Roger !

ACS: 25 Dec 2011 | DIAC App Lodged (GSM-175 Subclass) : 25 June 2012 | C/O Assigned and requested for some additional proof of skilled employment: 7th Sep 2012 | Docs Submitted : 11 Sep 2012 | No Med no PCC yet ! :boxing:


----------



## SMShoaib

faheemzafar said:


> Roger !
> 
> ACS: 25 Dec 2011 | DIAC App Lodged (GSM-175 Subclass) : 25 June 2012 | C/O Assigned and requested for some additional proof of skilled employment: 7th Sep 2012 | Docs Submitted : 11 Sep 2012 | No Med no PCC yet ! :boxing:


Added in the timesheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## faheemzafar

thanks


----------



## Zohaib Hussain

is there any pakistani who has applied for ACT SS on Customer Service profession ?


----------



## SMShoaib

insanesanatic said:


> I applied for PR on 30 Jan, 2013 and got the case officer assigned on 22 march.
> 
> I also applied for TR, last year on 19 Dec, 2012 and got my case officer for TR assigned on 27 April.
> 
> Looks like TR is slower than PR...


For case officer, it may be slower but for grant, it is quicker. Inshallah.

Would you please share your TR time line details too.


----------



## mustafa1

Good Luck to all


----------



## tschaudry

fmasaud84 said:


> if this can be like this then I am ok because I have sent them pcc for other countries but not for UAE and I have not done my medicals as well.
> 
> I will wait for them to ask


I was asked to obtain PCC from country that i left 6 years ago.


----------



## tenten

tschaudry said:


> I was asked to obtain PCC from country that i left 6 years ago.


Yes, they do want PCC from countries you have lived in for at least 12 months (cumulative) in the last 10 yrs (or since you turned 16 If you are less than 26yrs old)


----------



## Cognos Man

Hello friends,
Recently, I've not been able to check 175-176 Pakistani backlog forum which was created by Imran. Is there anyone else who is facing the same problem?
Regards,
Noman


----------



## SMShoaib

Cognos Man said:


> Hello friends,
> Recently, I've not been able to check 175-176 Pakistani backlog forum which was created by Imran. Is there anyone else who is facing the same problem?
> Regards,
> Noman


That forum is no more exits. There is a new forum for same purpose.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...151640-189-190-visa-timelines-pakistanis.html


----------



## noixe

Hi guys,

joining in the thread. Just gave in my skills assessment documents today to ICAA. Applying as an Accountant (General) on shore. Intend on applying for the 190 NSW SS once they open in July. Or should i go with the 189 instead since i can apply for it and not wait. Any suggestions? Thanks. IELTS score 8.5 ( 13/04).


----------



## jassmine

Hi everyone,
Hope u all r doing fine...
It has been more than a week since I have uploaded all the docs requested by my CO, but i havent heard from him since then. Also the status of 2 of my documents (Payslips and Tax document) on the DIAC portal is still 'Required' while the status of all other documents is 'Received' Does it means that these documents are not acceptable or what???

What should I do now???


----------



## opfian

noixe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> joining in the thread. Just gave in my skills assessment documents today to ICAA. Applying as an Accountant (General) on shore. Intend on applying for the 190 NSW SS once they open in July. Or should i go with the 189 instead since i can apply for it and not wait. Any suggestions? Thanks. IELTS score 8.5 ( 13/04).


If you are looking forward to avoid waiting period and your profession is available in NSW then go for 190. I hope being onshore you will be familiar with NSW job market.


----------



## opfian

jassmine said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope u all r doing fine...
> It has been more than a week since I have uploaded all the docs requested by my CO, but i havent heard from him since then. Also the status of 2 of my documents (Payslips and Tax document) on the DIAC portal is still 'Required' while the status of all other documents is 'Received' Does it means that these documents are not acceptable or what???
> 
> What should I do now???


There is nothing to worry about. You CO will change your docs status as per his/her convenience. CO will send you email if any thing further is required. And the most important thing ... Start "happily waiting"


----------



## Cognos Man

SMShoaib said:


> That forum is no more exits. There is a new forum for same purpose.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...151640-189-190-visa-timelines-pakistanis.html


Thanks Shoaib, but any idea why its deleted. As we know, for 175-176 group of people and there topics are completely different since they are waiting for long time and not getting grants as quickly as some of our friends (189-190) are getting.
Regards,
Noman


----------



## mimran

Cognos Man said:


> Hello friends,
> Recently, I've not been able to check 175-176 Pakistani backlog forum which was created by Imran. Is there anyone else who is facing the same problem?
> Regards,
> Noman


I guess admins are deleting and merging different threads. so as Pakistanis already had many threads, I guess most of them got merged. So lets wait and hope.

Didnt got any reply from admin for the reason of its deletion. Support for expat forums stated that it could of been deleted due to violation for forum terms. So just my guess, that they consider merging many different threads for Pakistanis in 1 or 2 threads to simplify things for them.


----------



## Cognos Man

SMShoaib said:


> Logically, the date of PCC in which country you are residing now have to effect the initial entry date. Not all the countries. eg. if i spent 2 years in Japan and left Japan 4 years ago. Before leaving I obtain PCC from Japan. Now I submit DIAC application now from UAE. So only UAE PCC should effect the initial entry date and DIAC is not suppose to ask me to re-obtain Japan PCC.
> 
> This is just my thinking not a policy. Please get authentic info and let this forum know


Hi Shoaib,
I looked around for this info but couldnt get an answer for that. I also believe that what you are suggesting is correct but still there is lot of uncertainity. I am living in Kuwait and I need to take PCC from UAE and Pakistan. It would be great help is its clarified.
Regards,
Noman


----------



## opfian

Cognos Man said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> I looked around for this info but couldnt get an answer for that. I also believe that what you are suggesting is correct but still there is lot of uncertainity. I am living in Kuwait and I need to take PCC from UAE and Pakistan. It would be great help is its clarified.
> Regards,
> Noman


Well DIAC requires to submit PCC of all the countries where applicant has lived for at least 12 months in past 10 years.

If you lived in multiple countries you have to present the same for all countries. PCC issued from every country has an expiry date. You are supposed to submit your PCC to DIAC during its validity period. If you have an old PCC which is already expired, i am afraid you have to obtain a fresh valid PCC for the time period you passed in that country.


----------



## softhearted

jassmine said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope u all r doing fine...
> It has been more than a week since I have uploaded all the docs requested by my CO, but i havent heard from him since then. Also the status of 2 of my documents (Payslips and Tax document) on the DIAC portal is still 'Required' while the status of all other documents is 'Received' Does it means that these documents are not acceptable or what???
> 
> What should I do now???


Hi jassmine,

I uploaded the form 80 for myself and my wife as CO asked, a couple of days back. I asked the CO to respond in acknowledgement. The system generated email reply received in no time, but no human acknowledgement so far.....

I think my CO will take her time to respond on her convenience, and so will do your CO....


----------



## softhearted

Hi Shoaib,

I sent the Forms 80 couple of days back. Kindly update the timeline...

Cheers


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi guys..
although i have not been assigned the CO..but at the eVisa Page i can see the change in status of required documents even for non-migrating dependent and new reuest have been added also..does it means the Co have been assigned to me?


----------



## SMShoaib

softhearted said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> 
> I sent the Forms 80 couple of days back. Kindly update the timeline...
> 
> Cheers


Done bro


----------



## SMShoaib

opfian said:


> Well DIAC requires to submit PCC of all the countries where applicant has lived for at least 12 months in past 10 years.
> 
> If you lived in multiple countries you have to present the same for all countries. PCC issued from every country has an expiry date. You are supposed to submit your PCC to DIAC during its validity period. If you have an old PCC which is already expired, i am afraid you have to obtain a fresh valid PCC for the time period you passed in that country.


Brother, Are you sure or this is your opinion that DIAC consider the validity date of PCC?


----------



## opfian

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, Are you sure or this is your opinion that DIAC consider the validity date of PCC?


I have seen many members over here who are worried about validity period. Like here in UAE, PCC validity is 03 months. If during these 03 months you PCC was submitted to DIAC then its fine, else re-registration for PCC will be required so that local authorities can assess you character as per latest status.

I submitted my PCC to CO even though I was not advised to submit the same. My greatest worry was the validity period mentioned on the PCC which is 03 months only.


----------



## khanash

theres a query ....and i need to discuss it with u guys........
my friend hs applied for 190 visa and now the case officer has asked for form 80.....
the problem is my friend had two passports long time back before these computerized ones came and two IDs as well....he had applied for student visa on it in 2002 and got refused because of insufficient finance and it was on another passport and now he is applying for 190 on another passport....ie he has been using this passport for around 12 years and has visas for other countries as well......do u think he should mention about this visa in form 80....i dont think the record for manual passports is with them
comment plz


----------



## ils2_fly

khanash said:


> theres a query ....and i need to discuss it with u guys........
> my friend hs applied for 190 visa and now the case officer has asked for form 80.....
> the problem is my friend had two passports long time back before these computerized ones came and two IDs as well....he had applied for student visa on it in 2002 and got refused because of insufficient finance and it was on another passport and now he is applying for 190 on another passport....ie he has been using this passport for around 12 years and has visas for other countries as well......do u think he should mention about this visa in form 80....i dont think the record for manual passports is with them
> comment plz


Why he would like to hide info when he has proof with him? Also, you should not hide anything and write as much info as possible in form 80. This will not only expedite the process but also express the transparency of the applicant.


----------



## vinnie88

Hi guys, 

I was informed today that my case is undergoing character checks, does any 189 applicant know how long this character check will take? 

Thanks in advance for your response


----------



## Pencil

*Front Load Mecial Exam (Pakistan and 175)*

Hi Fellows,

Please advise on the medical exam front-load. 

As it been almost 8 Months since my case is under security checks, so is it right time to go ahead for Medical Exam in order to overlap the Medical Exam delay (Referred in most Pakistani applicant's cases) with security checks wait?


----------



## danpid

Hi Vinnie, is character check the same as external checks? im not really sure perhaps could tell us the exact email you got from your CO to clarify things better?


----------



## vinnie88

Hi danpid, please find below the email my officer sent me today. 

We are seeking to finalise this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application as some cases may take many months to finalise. 

You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that this application is finalised as quickly as possible. 

We appreciate your patience in this matter


----------



## danpid

im not sure if this generic response means external checks or not. 

this "often" includes mandatory health( your meds), character ( PCC) and national security ( ASIO-External Checks) ....this is what the email is pretty much saying but I thinkits not exactly clear which checks your application is undergoing. Maybe your medicals were referred or perhaps youre under external checks... I think the checks for 189 applicants should take anywhere between 3-8 months max


----------



## danpid

"ASIO has informally set time standards with DIAC for the security assessment of applicants for visas in the: temporary and permanent residence, onshore protection, and offshore refugee and humanitarian visa classes. The standards range from one to six months, depending on the visa class."

Source: Audit brochure


----------



## sunnyyy

vinnie88 said:


> Hi danpid, please find below the email my officer sent me today.
> 
> We are seeking to finalise this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application as some cases may take many months to finalise.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that this application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter



Hi,
It seems that your case is in security processing. The attached message is a generic one sent to most of the personnel under security check.
Unfortunately, we haven't yet come across any finalized 189 case, which was referred for security processing. So, unable to assume an exact timeline for security process for 189 subclass. 
However as 189 visa overall processing time is 12 months, we expect the security checks to take from 8-10 months. This assumption is keeping in view the cases launched since more than last 5-7 months.

Regards.


----------



## SMShoaib

Pencil said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Please advise on the medical exam front-load.
> 
> As it been almost 8 Months since my case is under security checks, so is it right time to go ahead for Medical Exam in order to overlap the Medical Exam delay (Referred in most Pakistani applicant's cases) with security checks wait?


Brother, I advice you not to take medicals in near future. At the moment, applicants whose CO assigned in Oct-Dec 2011 receiving medical call. Till date no 175/176 applicant whose CO assigned from Jan 2012 received his medical call. So you are atleast 8 months behind. Please keep in touch with the forum and keep an eye in the data sheet. When May-June 2012 CO applicants start receiving their medical call then you may go for front loading it. Rest is your decision  
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPORTING*

A Pakistani 176 applicant received his grant today.
Name: Sidz
Applied on 20 May 2011, 176 FS Online as Engineering Technologist (Information, Telecommunications, and Electronics Engineering)| CO assigned: 29 Nov 2011 | Form 80 received by CO: 12 Dec 2011| PCC front loaded | Medical Call: 3 April 2013 | Medicals submitted: 16 April 2013| Got finalized on: 17 April 2013| Medicals turned to MET on: 23 April 2013 | Got visa grant on: 30 April 2013.


----------



## SMShoaib

opfian said:


> I have seen many members over here who are worried about validity period. Like here in UAE, PCC validity is 03 months. If during these 03 months you PCC was submitted to DIAC then its fine, else re-registration for PCC will be required so that local authorities can assess you character as per latest status.
> 
> I submitted my PCC to CO even though I was not advised to submit the same. My greatest worry was the validity period mentioned on the PCC which is 03 months only.


As far a validity is concerned, one thing is sure that DIAC do not even consider it.
The reason is: 
If I am residing in country A for the last 10 years and CO ask me to submit PCC. I obtain it on 1-4-2013 (the validity mentioned on PCC is one year)and submit it. My initial entry date will be before 1-4-14 (at most one year from the date of PCC) obtain my submit my PCC.
Now, if I am residing in country B for the last 10 years and CO ask me to submit PCC. I obtain it on 1-4-2013 (the validity mentioned on PCC is six months) and submit it. My initial entry date will again be before 1-4-14 (at most one year from the date of PCC)
In third scenario, If I am residing in country C for the last 10 years and CO ask me to submit PCC. I obtain it on 1-4-2013 (the validity mentioned on PCC is three months)and submit it. My initial entry date will again be before 1-4-14 (at most one year from the date of PCC).
So it is irrelevant for DIAC what validity is mentioned on PCC, they consider it from the date of issuance.

The scenario we were discussing here is not about the last residing country but countries before the last country. Whether date of issuance of PCC of those countries play any role in the initial entry date or not?


----------



## SMShoaib

vinnie88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was informed today that my case is undergoing character checks, does any 189 applicant know how long this character check will take?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response


Brother, no one can give you exact or even estimated answer of your question as no 189 applicant whose case referred to ASIO (security checks) got his grant. Before the introduction of 189, there were 175 visa. Applicant of 175 visa whose CO assigned in Oct-Dec 2011 now receiving grants (after around 16-18 months from CO allocation) You may use this time frame as rough estimate. I sincerely hope the security check time is reduce in coming months and all of us get quick grants

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## vinnie88

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, no one can give you exact or even estimated answer of your question as no 189 applicant whose case referred to ASIO (security checks) got his grant. Before the introduction of 189, there were 175 visa. Applicant of 175 visa whose CO assigned in Oct-Dec 2011 now receiving grants (after around 16-18 months from CO allocation) You may use this time frame as rough estimate. I sincerely hope the security check time is reduce in coming months and all of us get quick grants
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Hi thanks for the info. I checked the spreadsheet and its really strange that the very same subclasses have HUGE differences in terms of SC processing time. 

For example, some 175 applicants get the clearance in 7-8 months and some get it in 15-20 months. 

does the processing time of these checks REALLY depend and vary from person to person or is it random? the time differences are so strange. Please clarify. thx


----------



## SMShoaib

vinnie88 said:


> Hi thanks for the info. I checked the spreadsheet and its really strange that the very same subclasses have HUGE differences in terms of SC processing time.
> 
> For example, some 175 applicants get the clearance in 7-8 months and some get it in 15-20 months.
> 
> does the processing time of these checks REALLY depend and vary from person to person or is it random? the time differences are so strange. Please clarify. thx


There are different factors, person to person is one of them but the main, which I analyzed is the time. About one year ago the SC duration was around 9 to 12 months (if you see the grants of that time you can easily find it) but now its about 16 to 18 months. May be in future it again reduce. So one can't exactly know the root cause.


----------



## Pencil

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, I advice you not to take medicals in near future. At the moment, applicants whose CO assigned in Oct-Dec 2011 receiving medical call. Till date no 175/176 applicant whose CO assigned from Jan 2012 received his medical call. So you are atleast 8 months behind. Please keep in touch with the forum and keep an eye in the data sheet. When May-June 2012 CO applicants start receiving their medical call then you may go for front loading it. Rest is your decision
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Many thanks. That's sounds logical!


----------



## vinnie88

i seriously doubt that the checks for the 189 subclass would exceed around 8/9 months. 

Any more than that is only relevant to other sub classes( partner, 175, 885, etc) or complicated cases where an applicant has several dependents migrating with him.

Im quite sure DIAC would stand by their promise and finalize 189 within 12 months.

i will pray for the best for all of us though


----------



## mustafa1

Salam all,

I was checking the excel file, and it was surprising for me to find out not a single 189 visa was granted as compared to 190 ?

I do understand it varies from case to case basis, but still finding out not a single 189 visa granted is a strange phenomenon

Also did anyone get a EOI approval or grant this application round ?


----------



## fabregas

vinnie88 said:


> i seriously doubt that the checks for the 189 subclass would exceed around 8/9 months.
> 
> Any more than that is only relevant to other sub classes( partner, 175, 885, etc) or complicated cases where an applicant has several dependents migrating with him.
> 
> Im quite sure DIAC would stand by their promise and finalize 189 within 12 months.
> 
> i will pray for the best for all of us though


they have also written 12 months for 176


----------



## vinnie88

fabregas said:


> they have also written 12 months for 176


I think you should be getting your grant very soon because yeah the processing time is 12 month for you and its been a little bit over that. 

people who lodge the 176 subclass through the Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1 have to wait for 18 months. 

some 176 get their grants much faster due to state sponsorship and I think another reason for the delay might be the massive wave of asylum seekers a back then which was putting a lot of stress on DIAC and ASIO.


----------



## fabregas

vinnie88 said:


> I think you should be getting your grant very soon because yeah the processing time is 12 month for you and its been a little bit over that.
> 
> people who lodge the 176 subclass through the Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1 have to wait for 18 months.
> 
> some 176 get their grants much faster due to state sponsorship and I think another reason for the delay might be the massive wave of asylum seekers a back then which was putting a lot of stress on DIAC and ASIO.


Bro got a reply from IGIS few days back. They told me to wait till november


----------



## fabregas

IMO, I will get medical call within 2 to three months (InshaAllah).


----------



## SMShoaib

fabregas said:


> IMO, I will get medical call within 2 to three months (InshaAllah).


Inn Shaa Allah Bro. Are you thinking to FL your medicals?


----------



## fabregas

SMShoaib said:


> Inn Shaa Allah Bro. Are you thinking to FL your medicals?


Right now I am confused to whether FL Medicals or not


----------



## noixe

Do you guys think there will be a difference in processing time of the 189 if the application is made on-shore as compared to off-shore? Are most people in this thread off-shore or on-shore applicants?


----------



## Ambe

Hi,

I saw the excel file, well what is with date 1 and date2 for Form 80? Do we have to submit twice or submit some other form also?

Also, please add my form 80 submission date as 30 May 2013.


----------



## fabregas

Ambe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw the excel file, well what is with date 1 and date2 for Form 80? Do we have to submit twice or submit some other form also?
> 
> Also, please add my form 80 submission date as 30 May 2013.


you meant to say 30 April


----------



## Ambe

fabregas said:


> you meant to say 30 April


Yes sorry..30th April


----------



## SMShoaib

Ambe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw the excel file, well what is with date 1 and date2 for Form 80? Do we have to submit twice or submit some other form also?
> 
> Also, please add my form 80 submission date as 30 May 2013.


30-4-2013 has been added. Please let me know if there is any change.

Sometimes COs ask to resubmit form 80, thats why there is two dates against form 80.


----------



## SMShoaib

noixe said:


> Do you guys think there will be a difference in processing time of the 189 if the application is made on-shore as compared to off-shore? Are most people in this thread off-shore or on-shore applicants?


No one can give you exact answer as there is no history of 189, male, onshore applicants.


----------



## SMShoaib

fabregas said:


> Right now I am confused to whether FL Medicals or not


If I were you, i would have wait till Jan 2012 CO start receiving Medical calls then go to FL my medicals


----------



## fabregas

SMShoaib said:


> If I were you, i would have wait till Jan 2012 CO start receiving Medical calls then go to FL my medicals


gr8 suggestion...Now waiting for jan2012 applicants..


----------



## vinnie88

guys is it true that security checks have priority processing set by DIAC? 

I mean, when CO refers the case to ASIO, do they have a higher or lower priority depending on the applicants subclass?

Thx


----------



## SMShoaib

vinnie88 said:


> guys is it true that security checks have priority processing set by DIAC?
> 
> I mean, when CO refers the case to ASIO, do they have a higher or lower priority depending on the applicants subclass?
> 
> Thx


I dont think there is such rule


----------



## roposh

*List of Documents after Invitation to Apply*

Dear All,
Can any of you please share the list of documents that need to be sent to DIAC when one gets the invitation to apply?? Please also confirm what *ORIGINAL *document do they require.

Any help would be highly appreciated.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## opfian

noixe said:


> Do you guys think there will be a difference in processing time of the 189 if the application is made on-shore as compared to off-shore? Are most people in this thread off-shore or on-shore applicants?


You can refer to excel sheet for 189 Pakistani offshore/onshore applicants timeline.

At the moment we are not in position to comment on duration as none of the Pakistani 189 application has been finalized yet.


----------



## noixe

opfian said:


> You can refer to excel sheet for 189 Pakistani offshore/onshore applicants timeline.
> 
> At the moment we are not in position to comment on duration as none of the Pakistani 189 application has been finalized yet.


Thanks! yes true. Shouldn't be too long for the first 189 Applicants hopefully, i'm expecting them to be done in 12 months tops. Let's have them roll in for pakistanis now  

In other news, my wife was denied a visitor visa (600). She wanted to come visit me and attend my graduation from university. Pretty messed up. She works in Dubai, and got all her documents from the employers, but the reasons stated for visa rejection were 
1. Low income
2. Security Situation in Pakistan
3. No family ties to return to Dubai.

Any suggestions as to how i can get the visa for her? She didn't put information like her parents working in Dubai and her living with them and supporting them, she didn't put their payslips, will those matter? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. Also, will it make a difference if her name is listed as a dependent on my EOI and it shows that we are pursuing legal ways for migration to Australia?


----------



## fmasaud84

noixe said:


> Thanks! yes true. Shouldn't be too long for the first 189 Applicants hopefully, i'm expecting them to be done in 12 months tops. Let's have them roll in for pakistanis now
> 
> In other news, my wife was denied a visitor visa (600). She wanted to come visit me and attend my graduation from university. Pretty messed up. She works in Dubai, and got all her documents from the employers, but the reasons stated for visa rejection were
> 1. Low income
> 2. Security Situation in Pakistan
> 3. No family ties to return to Dubai.
> 
> Any suggestions as to how i can get the visa for her? She didn't put information like her parents working in Dubai and her living with them and supporting them, she didn't put their payslips, will those matter? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. Also, will it make a difference if her name is listed as a dependent on my EOI and it shows that we are pursuing legal ways for migration to Australia?


I had applied for the visit visa and got rejected as well. i had #2 and #3 comments in refusal . I am working in Dubai. my father has his business here so i showed that and some other stuff like i have been working in this company since more than 4 years and we do get gratuity, and that amount is reasonable. i attached my recent promotion letter and with the comments that i am doing well in my job and there is no reason that i would leave this and not come back. Attached car documents that i own one here etc.

in the end i got the visa . so maybe this may help her


----------



## vinnie88

these visitor visas seem to be hard to get. 

I am planning to attend my graduation in Australia however, i lodged a 189 applicaiton offshore and I wonder if they will deny my visitor visa? 

Would having a PR in progress disqualify the "genuine tourism" criteria ? 

If visitor visa is reject, will this affect or deny the PR application? 

regards 
vinnie


----------



## danpid

vinnie88 said:


> these visitor visas seem to be hard to get.
> 
> I am planning to attend my graduation in Australia however, i lodged a 189 applicaiton offshore and I wonder if they will deny my visitor visa?
> 
> Would having a PR in progress disqualify the "genuine tourism" criteria ?
> 
> If visitor visa is reject, will this affect or deny the PR application?
> 
> regards
> vinnie


They shouldnt deny it because its your right to attend it and it would be pretty mean and insulting to be told " you cant come back for your graduation " 

However to avoid this, I suggest you write a cover letter along with your application explain how its important for you to attend it since you deserve it just like other students and it would be unfair to deny your rights to attend the ceremony. You can also tell them that your volunteer departure from Australia and lodging an offshore application is proof of your immigration history and you have no intentions to ruin your history by overstaying the visa. Also get a letter from your dad and mum explaining how you are close with them and show them etc etc
***********************************************************

I was rejected to and couldnt attend my ceremony, so I postponed the ceremony, wrote a complaint to the human rights office in Australia and attached that to my second visitor visa application and got it approved the second time. 

Victorian Equal Opportunity and Human Rights Commission 

hope this helps,


----------



## kaleemullah.cma

Dear All, 

The details of my qualifications and certifications are, 

•	(B.Com) Bachelors of Commerce 2002
•	(PFA) Public and Finance Accountant 2010
•	(E- MBA Finance)	Exe - Manager of Business administration	2010
•	(CMA) Cost and Management Accountant 2012
•	(M.Com) Master of Commerce (by HEC) 2012	

Along with these qualifications, I have also more than 8 years full time paid job experience in the field of accounts, audit and finance since May 2005 to date.

•	If I present my professional degree (CMA) for assessment, which was passed in 2012 then I finds my qualifications easily accessed by IPA/CPA/ICAA as comparable qualifications to graduation level or core knowledge areas as specified by DIAC.

Now, what will be the assessment of my professional experience or skills? Because it will remain only of 1 year and then I am out of immigration under this point system class (189) because the minimum criteria is a relevant experience of 3 or more years.

There is a hope if,

•	I use my academic qualification (Bachelor in commerce – B.Com) and 2 year Post graduate certificate in Cost and Management Accounting from ICMAP (Foundation & Professional Level) as additional qualifications, which was passed in 2008 then I can find myself in this game. Then my professional experience will also be considered more than 5 years.

The details of my passed subjects are,

Bachelors of Commerce – (B.Com) 
University of the Punjab	(Recognized by HEC - higher education commission of Pakistan) 
2 year Graduation (2000 - 2002): 

1.	Principal of Accounting 
2.	Banking, Currency and Finance 
3.	Business Mathematics and Statistics 
4.	Economics 
5.	Business Taxation 
6.	Business Law
7.	Fundamentals of Cost Accounting
8.	Advanced Accounting 
9.	Auditing

Cost and Management Accountant (CMA - ICMAP)
Institute of Cost and Management Accounts of Pakistan (ICMAP) – recognized by HEC.
2 year Post Graduation (2003 - 2008):

1.	Fundamentals of Financial Accounting
2.	Business Economics
3.	Business Laws
4.	Financial Accounting
5.	Management Information Systems
6.	Industrial and Commercial Laws
7.	Fundamentals of Cost and Management Accounting
8.	Business Mathematics and Statistics
9.	Introduction to Information Technology
10.	Business Taxation
11.	Cost and Management Accounting – Performance appraisal
12.	Advanced Financial Accounting & Analysis
13.	Corporate Laws & Secretarial Practices

Now, I have a question that whether my qualifications and 5 years post qualification experience will be entertained by CPA/ICAA/IPA as positive or something else I have to do.

I look forward for your kind consideration, cooperation and recommendations.

Thanks in advance.

Kaleem
(CMA, PFA, E-MBA, B.Com)
Sky ID: kaleemullah_acma
[email protected]


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Hi i applied for 189 on 25 dec2012 and CO assigned early feb. I am living in kuwait and also submitted medicals and PCC for myself and my wife .CO asked for form80 for both of us which i submitted in march and than she came back for some correction in the form which I have submitted by first week of April. After that no news from CO


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPORTING*

Another Pakistani 175 Applicant got his grant today

Name: ffk
Occupation: Software Engg
Applied 175: 6-Jun-2011
CO Allocated: 14-Dec-2011
Med/PCC Req: 8-Mar-2013
Medical Done and Referred: 14-3-13
Visa Granted: 3-May-2013

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## kaleemullah.cma

Dear All, 

The details of my qualifications and certifications are, 

•	(B.Com) Bachelors of Commerce 2002
•	(PFA) Public and Finance Accountant 2010
•	(E- MBA Finance)	Exe - Manager of Business administration	2010
•	(CMA) Cost and Management Accountant 2012
•	(M.Com) Master of Commerce (by HEC) 2012	

Along with these qualifications, I have also more than 8 years full time paid job experience in the field of accounts, audit and finance since May 2005 to date.

•	If I present my professional degree (CMA) for assessment, which was passed in 2012 then I finds my qualifications easily accessed by IPA/CPA/ICAA as comparable qualifications to graduation level or core knowledge areas as specified by DIAC.

Now, what will be the assessment of my professional experience or skills? Because it will remain only of 1 year and then I am out of immigration under this point system class (189) because the minimum criteria is a relevant experience of 3 or more years.

There is a hope if,

•	I use my academic qualification (Bachelor in commerce – B.Com) and 2 year Post graduate certificate in Cost and Management Accounting from ICMAP (Foundation & Professional Level) as additional qualifications, which was passed in 2008 then I can find myself in this game. Then my professional experience will also be considered more than 5 years.

Now, I have a question that whether my qualifications and 5 years post qualification experience will be entertained by CPA/ICAA/IPA as positive or something else I have to do.

I look forward for your kind consideration, cooperation and recommendations.

Thanks in advance.

Kaleem
(CMA, PFA, E-MBA, B.Com)
Sky ID: kaleemullah_acma
[email protected]


----------



## exxpat

*189 Visa for a Pakistani*

A good news for 189 Pakistani Applicants:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/153206-189-granted.html

cheers.


----------



## fabregas

finally a pakistani 189 applicant got his grant
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/153206-189-granted.html


----------



## SMShoaib

fabregas said:


> finally a pakistani 189 applicant got his grant
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/153206-189-granted.html


Yes and the good thing is that she applied along with her spouse.


----------



## maham

SMShoaib said:


> Yes and the good thing is that she applied along with her spouse.


yes and 2 kids as well AMDOLILLAH 

You ppl are doing great job by keeping the track of all applicants. I am sure it would be helpful to lot of ppl. 

Good luck


----------



## SMShoaib

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi i applied for 189 on 25 dec2012 and CO assigned early feb. I am living in kuwait and also submitted medicals and PCC for myself and my wife .CO asked for form80 for both of us which i submitted in march and than she came back for some correction in the form which I have submitted by first week of April. After that no news from CO


Welcome to the forum bro.

There are two possibilities:
1. Your medical is referred (as most of the medicals are referred nowadays). This will take from 8 to 16 weeks from the date of your medical submission.
2. Your case is referred to ASIO (as almost all the Pakistani 189 applicants are facing this situation). This will take around 8 to 18 months from the date of CO allocation.

Your case is most probably falls in the first scenario. Would you please share your complete timeline and your nationality?

Please see the timeline sheet of Pakistani applicant for your reference.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Naveed539

But this is already a understood fact that Female applicants of 175 catagory gets the VISA early as well...So no way of judging VISA GRANT Timeline from a Female applicant at least, and the same will be able to be judged when any male applicant be awarded 189 VISA.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

please anyone answer me....how to check the status of medical as i appeared in IOM clinic at 29Apr...but sill i can see the link "organize your health Examination"....also how can i see the reports


----------



## Naveed539

I also doubt that her applicantion was not even sent for External Checks...


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

please anyone answer me....how to check the status of medical as i appeared in IOM clinic at 29Apr...but sill i can see the link "organize your health Examination"....also how can i see the reports


----------



## maham

Naveed539 said:


> But this is already a understood fact that Female applicants of 175 catagory gets the VISA early as well...So no way of judging VISA GRANT Timeline from a Female applicant at least, and the same will be able to be judged when any male applicant be awarded 189 VISA.


o come on Mr. Naveed, their decision making criteria is certainly not based on any gender preference. my own female class mate applied for 175 in march last year n shez not been granted with the visa yet. every case is different. just have faith that this grant is positive sign for Pakistani applicants and ur turn of getting the visa is just ahead inshAllah


----------



## Rezasol

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Dear All,
> 
> The details of my qualifications and certifications are,
> 
> •	(B.Com) Bachelors of Commerce 2002
> •	(PFA) Public and Finance Accountant 2010
> •	(E- MBA Finance)	Exe - Manager of Business administration	2010
> •	(CMA) Cost and Management Accountant 2012
> •	(M.Com) Master of Commerce (by HEC) 2012
> 
> Along with these qualifications, I have also more than 8 years full time paid job experience in the field of accounts, audit and finance since May 2005 to date.
> 
> •	If I present my professional degree (CMA) for assessment, which was passed in 2012 then I finds my qualifications easily accessed by IPA/CPA/ICAA as comparable qualifications to graduation level or core knowledge areas as specified by DIAC.
> 
> Now, what will be the assessment of my professional experience or skills? Because it will remain only of 1 year and then I am out of immigration under this point system class (189) because the minimum criteria is a relevant experience of 3 or more years.
> 
> There is a hope if,
> 
> •	I use my academic qualification (Bachelor in commerce – B.Com) and 2 year Post graduate certificate in Cost and Management Accounting from ICMAP (Foundation & Professional Level) as additional qualifications, which was passed in 2008 then I can find myself in this game. Then my professional experience will also be considered more than 5 years.
> 
> The details of my passed subjects are,
> 
> Bachelors of Commerce – (B.Com)
> University of the Punjab	(Recognized by HEC - higher education commission of Pakistan)
> 2 year Graduation (2000 - 2002):
> 
> 1.	Principal of Accounting
> 2.	Banking, Currency and Finance
> 3.	Business Mathematics and Statistics
> 4.	Economics
> 5.	Business Taxation
> 6.	Business Law
> 7.	Fundamentals of Cost Accounting
> 8.	Advanced Accounting
> 9.	Auditing
> 
> Cost and Management Accountant (CMA - ICMAP)
> Institute of Cost and Management Accounts of Pakistan (ICMAP) – recognized by HEC.
> 2 year Post Graduation (2003 - 2008):
> 
> 1.	Fundamentals of Financial Accounting
> 2.	Business Economics
> 3.	Business Laws
> 4.	Financial Accounting
> 5.	Management Information Systems
> 6.	Industrial and Commercial Laws
> 7.	Fundamentals of Cost and Management Accounting
> 8.	Business Mathematics and Statistics
> 9.	Introduction to Information Technology
> 10.	Business Taxation
> 11.	Cost and Management Accounting – Performance appraisal
> 12.	Advanced Financial Accounting & Analysis
> 13.	Corporate Laws & Secretarial Practices
> 
> Now, I have a question that whether my qualifications and 5 years post qualification experience will be entertained by CPA/ICAA/IPA as positive or something else I have to do.
> 
> I look forward for your kind consideration, cooperation and recommendations.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Kaleem
> (CMA, PFA, E-MBA, B.Com)
> Sky ID: kaleemullah_acma
> [email protected]


I am not sure why are you getting your employment assessed with CPA/ICAA/IPA. I didn't. 

DIAC reserves the right to "entertain" any experience they deem fit their criterion. They may or may not adhere to IPA/CPA/ICAA 's recommendations so I am not really sure why you need it anyway. 

Just get your skills assessed. Check all the assessing authorities. I am sure one of them don't require any experience for assessment (at most they ask for the CV), which I think I didn't submit for IPA and they never asked for it. 

In any case, do this. Claim experience after B. Com (but claim only minimum points required for application against experience) and provide all your certifications to your assessing body for assessment. Make sure you don't count 'any' trainee experience and you're good to go. 

Several cases are here where people have claimed positive skills assessment on the basis of ACCA affiliate status (including me). 

In case you're unsure, contact a MARA Registered Agent near you, he'll further guide you through the process.


----------



## Naom

Does anyone have any experience with family members (parents) applying for tourist visas to visit their son in Australia (who is a PR) at the AVAC centres in Pakistan? What could be the average processing time (visa 600)? What documents are required in particular? The checklist on the AVAC website is not available yet.



noixe said:


> Thanks! yes true. Shouldn't be too long for the first 189 Applicants hopefully, i'm expecting them to be done in 12 months tops. Let's have them roll in for pakistanis now
> 
> In other news, my wife was denied a visitor visa (600). She wanted to come visit me and attend my graduation from university. Pretty messed up. She works in Dubai, and got all her documents from the employers, but the reasons stated for visa rejection were
> 1. Low income
> 2. Security Situation in Pakistan
> 3. No family ties to return to Dubai.
> 
> Any suggestions as to how i can get the visa for her? She didn't put information like her parents working in Dubai and her living with them and supporting them, she didn't put their payslips, will those matter? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. Also, will it make a difference if her name is listed as a dependent on my EOI and it shows that we are pursuing legal ways for migration to Australia?


----------



## Naom

It probably depends on the priority of each visa class. For e.g. employer sponsored PR's may also be exempt from checks.



maham said:


> o come on Mr. Naveed, their decision making criteria is certainly not based on any gender preference. my own female class mate applied for 175 in march last year n shez not been granted with the visa yet. every case is different. just have faith that this grant is positive sign for Pakistani applicants and ur turn of getting the visa is just ahead inshAllah


----------



## kaleemullah.cma

Rezasol said:


> I am not sure why are you getting your employment assessed with CPA/ICAA/IPA. I didn't.
> 
> DIAC reserves the right to "entertain" any experience they deem fit their criterion. They may or may not adhere to IPA/CPA/ICAA 's recommendations so I am not really sure why you need it anyway.
> 
> Just get your skills assessed. Check all the assessing authorities. I am sure one of them don't require any experience for assessment (at most they ask for the CV), which I think I didn't submit for IPA and they never asked for it.
> 
> In any case, do this. Claim experience after B. Com (but claim only minimum points required for application against experience) and provide all your certifications to your assessing body for assessment. Make sure you don't count 'any' trainee experience and you're good to go.
> 
> Several cases are here where people have claimed positive skills assessment on the basis of ACCA affiliate status (including me).
> 
> In case you're unsure, contact a MARA Registered Agent near you, he'll further guide you through the process.


Will u please guide me and provide me contact of any other senior member or consultant, which will easily familiar in my case?

Please also confirm me, 

1. What kind of IELTS Test is required? i.e. (Academic / General)
2. Is it compulsory that IELTS Test must be passed with 7 bands in all, before applying for assessment of qualification?

Best regards,

Kaleem


----------



## tschaudry

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Will u please guide me and provide me contact of any other senior member or consultant, which will easily familiar in my case?
> 
> Please also confirm me,
> 
> 1. What kind of IELTS Test is required? i.e. (Academic / General)
> 2. Is it compulsory that IELTS Test must be passed with 7 bands in all, before applying for assessment of qualification?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Kaleem


Some professional bodies require Academic while others have no restriction on the type of IELTS test and the score in each of its modules. Check with your assessing authority.


----------



## IashSmash

Congrats Maham all the best. Let us know where you plan to settle and why? What engineering you n your husband qualify in. Just to see where n how to get good jobs. You know if you'll remain active on this forum regarding your preps and so on you can help us. I have read that even settling there and finding a job is also difficult . All the best .


----------



## mimran

maham said:


> yes and 2 kids as well AMDOLILLAH
> 
> You ppl are doing great job by keeping the track of all applicants. I am sure it would be helpful to lot of ppl.
> 
> Good luck


Congrats sister on your visa grant. Do remember all of us in your prayers and pray for speedy grants for all.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

Finally CO has been assigned today....with Initials LM of Team 4 GSM Adelaide...anyone know about this team...whats there style of work?are they fast or Slow...


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

Finally CO has been assigned today....with Initials LM of Team 4 GSM Adelaide...anyone know about this team...whats there style of work?are they fast or Slow...


----------



## vinnie88

Haseeb.hasan said:


> Finally CO has been assigned today....with Initials LM of Team 4 GSM Adelaide...anyone know about this team...whats there style of work?are they fast or Slow...


They issue grants within 1-2 months CO allocation but for some strange reason, that didnt happen to me, unlike most applicants.


----------



## djmalik

Hi guys

I contacted my CO in last November to inquire about my case to which he replied that it is still under security checks and I should wait at least till May.

I contacted him again yesterday and his response was that I should expect something by end June or mid July. And if I don't hear from him by that time then I should contact him again

I've lodged an IGIS complain as well. Let's see if they tell me to wait for 6 months the way other forum members have being asked. I'll share their response as well.

good luck to us all


----------



## Rezasol

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Will u please guide me and provide me contact of any other senior member or consultant, which will easily familiar in my case?
> 
> Please also confirm me,
> 
> 1. What kind of IELTS Test is required? i.e. (Academic / General)
> 2. Is it compulsory that IELTS Test must be passed with 7 bands in all, before applying for assessment of qualification?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Kaleem


1. Yes
2. Yes 

Accountant (General) skill assessment requires academic IELTS with "atleast" 7 band in each module. 

I wouldn't know of any agents but may be guys over here can recommend some. 

You can also go to MARA website and locate an agent.


----------



## SMShoaib

Haseeb.hasan said:


> Finally CO has been assigned today....with Initials LM of Team 4 GSM Adelaide...anyone know about this team...whats there style of work?are they fast or Slow...


Congrats Bro.

For VHR countries like Pakistan. Speed of Team really does not matter as 189 applicant have to go through lengthy security checks. Please check the timesheet for reference. I've updated your details.

Please correct your signature. I think your CO allocation date is 4 May, not 5 May 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

SMShoaib said:


> Congrats Bro.
> 
> For VHR countries like Pakistan. Speed of Team really does not matter as 189 applicant have to go through lengthy security checks. Please check the timesheet for reference. I've updated your details.
> 
> Please correct your signature. I think your CO allocation date is 4 May, not 5 May
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


maybe u r right.... actually i recvd the email today...
lemme inform you..i have frontally loaded every documents...the CO only ask me about AGE proof and Salary Slips...I am done with medical...from 80..form 1221...etc etc...
you are right about security checks...but i think there are few cases which are actually complex...but in simple scenarios...things remain simple,...even i pray for it in my case


----------



## SMShoaib

*Comparison of Security Checks of 189/190/175/176
*

Based on the current data available of so many cases of Pakistani Applicants, what I conclude that following table is true in most of the cases whether the case refer to Lengthy Security Checks or Not. (Yes there may be some exception too)

*Applicant Type*******************175****176****189****190*
Male Applicant**********************Yes******Yes****Yes*****No
Female Applicant with Dependent*******Yes******Yes****No*****	No
Female Applicant without Dependent****No*******No****No******No


----------



## fabregas

SMShoaib said:


> *Comparison of Security Checks of 189/190/175/176
> *
> 
> Based on the current data available of so many cases of Pakistani Applicants, what I conclude that following table is true in most of the cases whether the case refer to Lengthy Security Checks or Not. (Yes there may be some exception too)
> 
> *Applicant Type*******************175****176****189****190*
> Male Applicant**********************Yes******Yes****Yes*****No
> Female Applicant with Dependent*******Yes******Yes****No*****	No
> Female Applicant without Dependent****No*******No****No******No


gr8 comparision bro..


----------



## Avatar82

hey I submitted my 189 visa app last year (Sep 2012) after got invite in EOI. After 1 month got CO and in 2 weeks time I uploaded all the docs...since then security checks are in progress. Wanted to know anyone (who has applied after 1st July 2012) has any update regarding their cases


----------



## Rezasol

Haseeb.hasan said:


> maybe u r right.... actually i recvd the email today...
> lemme inform you..i have frontally loaded every documents...the CO only ask me about AGE proof and Salary Slips...I am done with medical...from 80..form 1221...etc etc...
> you are right about security checks...but i think there are few cases which are actually complex...but in simple scenarios...things remain simple,...even i pray for it in my case


I would very much like to share your optimism but that's not the case. 
You should've lodged a 190 Visa. 

Review the spreadsheet shoaib has attached. 

With exception of 1, "None" of the 189s lodged since 1st July 2012 have received their grants. That 1, exception is the case of a female applicant. Throughout history (again review the spreadsheet) most of the female applicants do not go through protracted security checks. It's not about being a simple or complex case, it's about belonging to a VHR Country like Pakistan. 

For example, I (and so many of the other applicants I know) applied for 175 (189 equivalent of pre-skill select) with everything front loaded with exception of PCC and Meds. 22 Months later since visa lodgement and 15 months later since CO assignment, we've yet to hear from them. There are other individuals like me as well. 

I am not trying to despair you but letting you know that tighten your seat belt, this is most probably going to be a long ride!


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

Rezasol said:


> I would very much like to share your optimism but that's not the case.
> You should've lodged a 190 Visa.
> 
> Review the spreadsheet shoaib has attached.
> 
> With exception of 1, "None" of the 189s lodged since 1st July 2012 have received their grants. That 1, exception is the case of a female applicant. Throughout history (again review the spreadsheet) most of the female applicants do not go through protracted security checks. It's not about being a simple or complex case, it's about belonging to a VHR Country like Pakistan.
> 
> For example, I (and so many of the other applicants I know) applied for 175 (189 equivalent of pre-skill select) with everything front loaded with exception of PCC and Meds. 22 Months later since visa lodgement and 15 months later since CO assignment, we've yet to hear from them. There are other individuals like me as well.
> 
> I am not trying to despair you but letting you know that tighten your seat belt, this is most probably going to be a long ride!


The main reason I am looking for 190.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

Rezasol said:


> I would very much like to share your optimism but that's not the case.
> You should've lodged a 190 Visa.
> 
> Review the spreadsheet shoaib has attached.
> 
> With exception of 1, "None" of the 189s lodged since 1st July 2012 have received their grants. That 1, exception is the case of a female applicant. Throughout history (again review the spreadsheet) most of the female applicants do not go through protracted security checks. It's not about being a simple or complex case, it's about belonging to a VHR Country like Pakistan.
> 
> For example, I (and so many of the other applicants I know) applied for 175 (189 equivalent of pre-skill select) with everything front loaded with exception of PCC and Meds. 22 Months later since visa lodgement and 15 months later since CO assignment, we've yet to hear from them. There are other individuals like me as well.
> 
> I am not trying to despair you but letting you know that tighten your seat belt, this is most probably going to be a long ride!


pardon me but i personally know the Pakistanis who got the grant in last few months...  
this is not the case that every Pakistani who applied the visa is just waiting and waiting for his/her visa...but for sure at this forum there are less grants....but that doesn't mean we loose hope....tommorow or day after everyone will get the visa..IA


----------



## opfian

usaleem said:


> hey I submitted my 189 visa app last year (Sep 2012) after got invite in EOI. After 1 month got CO and in 2 weeks time I uploaded all the docs...since then security checks are in progress. Wanted to know anyone (who has applied after 1st July 2012) has any update regarding their cases


Among 189 applicants, one female applicant got grant on 2nd May.


----------



## Avatar82

Can you get details from her for e.g. 
when did she applied for visa? 
when did she get response from CO regarding security check clearance?
when she was asked for medical and police clearance?


----------



## SMShoaib

usaleem said:


> Can you get details from her for e.g.
> when did she applied for visa?
> when did she get response from CO regarding security check clearance?
> when she was asked for medical and police clearance?


Welcome to the forum bro. Please share your complete timeline with us. Please also check the data sheet for reference.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

Haseeb.hasan said:


> pardon me but i personally know the Pakistanis who got the grant in last few months...
> this is not the case that every Pakistani who applied the visa is just waiting and waiting for his/her visa...but for sure at this forum there are less grants....but that doesn't mean we loose hope....tommorow or day after everyone will get the visa..IA


Bro, if you know such case, please let this forum know. This will be a good case study for us.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

Haseeb.hasan said:


> pardon me but i personally know the Pakistanis who got the grant in last few months...
> this is not the case that every Pakistani who applied the visa is just waiting and waiting for his/her visa...but for sure at this forum there are less grants....but that doesn't mean we loose hope....tommorow or day after everyone will get the visa..IA


Please let us know their timelines. It will be a big help.


----------



## mimran

Haseeb.hasan said:


> pardon me but i personally know the Pakistanis who got the grant in last few months...
> this is not the case that every Pakistani who applied the visa is just waiting and waiting for his/her visa...but for sure at this forum there are less grants....but that doesn't mean we loose hope....tommorow or day after everyone will get the visa..IA


Processing time for 189 visa as per SLA is 12 months, so definitely if you know some male Pakistani applicant who got 189 visa quickly , kindly provide detailed timelines.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

will definitely ask them to share there stats...depend upon themselves...but they all are software engineer categorical with certifications also....having experience of more than 7 years...few of them are working in Melbourne as system analyst....the point of sharing was....please spread the hope not the disappointment...please note every 189 or 190 may suffer long long wait depend upon the priority and requirements ... people joins this forum to get the information n help from the seniors who already gone through these processes....so we should be positive and sooner or later..everyone will get the visa..IA


----------



## SMShoaib

Haseeb.hasan said:


> will definitely ask them to share there stats...depend upon themselves...but they all are software engineer categorical with certifications also....having experience of more than 7 years...few of them are working in Melbourne as system analyst....the point of sharing was....please spread the hope not the disappointment...please note every 189 or 190 may suffer long long wait depend upon the priority and requirements ... people joins this forum to get the information n help from the seniors who already gone through these processes....so we should be positive and sooner or later..everyone will get the visa..IA


I agree with you that we have to spread the hope and the best part is all of us are getting visa and Inn Shaa Allah will get visa sooner or later. On the other hand we have to be realistic so that we may able to plan our future according.

At the moment, the reality is, in our knowledge, NO male 189 applicant from Pakistan got their visa till dates. This is the reason we are so curious to know the timelines of those of your friends who got the visa.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

SMShoaib said:


> I agree with you that we have to spread the hope and the best part is all of us are getting visa and Inn Shaa Allah will get visa sooner or later. On the other hand we have to be realistic so that we may able to plan our future according.
> 
> At the moment, the reality is, in our knowledge, NO male 189 applicant from Pakistan got their visa till dates. This is the reason we are so curious to know the timelines of those of your friends who got the visa.


"NO male 189 applicant from Pakistan got their visa till dates"
i was just trying to elaborate this impression...this is not the scene that No male is getting the Visa..although the Males at this forum didn't actually got the Visa so far...
even there are many who didn't shared there case here and still reading everything.
i have discussed your point with one of my friends in Perth and he told me about the priority of occupations... software engineers,telecom engineer,Chemical and Materials Engineers and Electronics Engineers etc etc are the peoples who actually got the major grant(s) in from 1st July 2012.You can see the trend in Occupation Ceiling....


----------



## Avatar82

Below are my timelines. Kindly update them in sheet.


__________________
EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep| Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep| CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. Process in progress


----------



## SMShoaib

Haseeb.hasan said:


> "NO male 189 applicant from Pakistan got their visa till dates"
> i was just trying to elaborate this impression...this is not the scene that No male is getting the Visa..although the Males at this forum didn't actually got the Visa so far...
> even there are many who didn't shared there case here and still reading everything.
> i have discussed your point with one of my friends in Perth and he told me about the priority of occupations... software engineers,telecom engineer,Chemical and Materials Engineers and Electronics Engineers etc etc are the peoples who actually got the major grant(s) in from 1st July 2012.You can see the trend in Occupation Ceiling....


Brother, you half quoted my words. My completes words are:
_
"At the moment, the reality is, in our knowledge, NO male 189 applicant from Pakistan got their visa till dates." _

This is the reason, I requested you to share complete timeline of those of your friends who got visas without going into lengthy security checks.

Yes, DIAC does have priority of occupation and their selected occupation is mentioned in SOL. Within SOL, there is no such priority. If you have any official evidence that there is priority within SOL please share the info.

As far as occupation ceiling is concern, that is nothing to do with the priority rather it is related to the quota of seats e.g. 
Chemical and Materials Engineers = 120 
Electronics Engineers = 480
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals = 480 and so on...
All of these occupation is Sealed due to low number (demand) of quota set by DIAC which is filled now.

On the other hand the quota of "Primary School Teachers" set by DIAC is 7620 and till date which is filled only 72. Which indicated low EOI received to DIAC beside having large quota (demand).

Now, had the Chemical, Material, Electronic, Telecom engineers in the demanding fields, DIAC would have allocated much more seat as compare to Primary School Teachers. This is rather contrary. The factual situation is that DIAC need more Primary School Teacher as compare to above mentioned Engineers.


----------



## Avatar82

@Haseeb: Were you aked by the CO for medical after lodging visa or you just did it yourself.
My CO haven't asked for medical in the initial email and not till now as well.


__________________
233914 | EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep| Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep| CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. checks in progress


----------



## SMShoaib

usaleem said:


> Below are my timelines. Kindly update them in sheet.
> 
> 
> __________________
> EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep| Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep| CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. Process in progress


Updated bro


----------



## SMShoaib

usaleem said:


> @Haseeb: Were you aked by the CO for medical after lodging visa or you just did it yourself.
> My CO haven't asked for medical in the initial email and not till now as well.
> 
> 
> __________________
> 233914 | EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep| Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep| CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. checks in progress


he did it himself (Front Loaded it)


----------



## Rezasol

Haseeb.hasan said:


> pardon me but i personally know the Pakistanis who got the grant in last few months...
> this is not the case that every Pakistani who applied the visa is just waiting and waiting for his/her visa...but for sure at this forum there are less grants....but that doesn't mean we loose hope....tommorow or day after everyone will get the visa..IA


Haseeb.. 
I am not sharing disappointment.. I am sharing reality.. You came to this forum to gather information and facts from experienced seniors that could hopefully guide you in future. You've said that in your subsequent posts as well.. 

And I am not trying to disappoint you but urging you to lower your expectations so you don't get disappointed. 

I never said that no Pakistani got their grants in past 1 year in new system. They applied on State Sponsored 190 Visa. We believe that mostly, there are no security checks in this particular type of visa. So yes, the cases you may be referring are 190 Visa Applicants. 

With reference to priority of occupation, again, I would request you to review the sheets. There are several Telecom Engineers, Mech Engineers, Network Engineers .. heck even Civil engineers currently waiting to hear from DIAC. There are some cases where applicants were requested medicals but have yet to hear from DIAC. (Meds/PCC call usually refers conclusion of security checks)

Even when there is a priority in type of occupations (which I believe there is none in 189 Visa Subclass, there could be in 190 because there are individual ceilings for these occupations), DIAC can't do anything about it. As per their procedures, male applicants from VHR countries like Pakistan, Iran and etc go through protracted security checks and they come under the purview of ASIO and not DIAC. So until ASIO provides clear assessments for individuals under 189 visa subclass, they don't get meds / pcc calls. 

Current time frame for that is currently between 16 to 18+ months. It used to be 9 to 12 months before. 

As always, yes inshaa Allah we'll all get our grants so we can carry on with our lives but, I'd urge you to make informed decisions because I almost took a rash decision and was about to quit work late last year but I thought may be I should wait till, atleast, the PCC/Med call. Turns out, it was a good idea.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

usaleem said:


> @Haseeb: Were you aked by the CO for medical after lodging visa or you just did it yourself.
> My CO haven't asked for medical in the initial email and not till now as well.
> 
> __________________
> 233914 | EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep| Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep| CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. checks in progress


i did it myself...and when i rec'd the document checklist they didn't ask me about medical although the payment receipt was already uploaded..still i don't know about medical whether they rec'd it or not...will ask my co next week.


----------



## Destination_Sydney

*software engg and point changes - july 2013*

dear all,

any idea if software engineer category is still going to be there after july 2013 changes?

also, what are major changes are expected in july 2013 that could affect the points?

i know no-one would have concrete answer to this at the moment but any sort of information would help.

thanks,
destination sydney


----------



## SMShoaib

Destination_Sydney said:


> dear all,
> 
> any idea if software engineer category is still going to be there after july 2013 changes?
> 
> also, what are major changes are expected in july 2013 that could affect the points?
> 
> i know no-one would have concrete answer to this at the moment but any sort of information would help.
> 
> thanks,
> destination sydney


Welcome to the forum bro.
Normally DIAC announce new SOL around 15 June. Software Engineer Category is in demand therefore it is highly likely that it would remain their.
I dont think there would be any change in the point system. Had it be, it would have announce quite early.
Thanks


----------



## irizvi

ACS : 07-09-2012 | ACS +ve: 13-12-12 | IELTS: L8.5 R9 W7.5 S8 O8.5 | EOI : 23-12-2012 | 189 Invite: 07-01-2013| Applied: 06-03-2013 | CO: 15-04-2013 | PCC, Medical and Form 80 Uploaded: 29 Apr 2013


----------



## Destination_Sydney

SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum bro.
> Normally DIAC announce new SOL around 15 June. Software Engineer Category is in demand therefore it is highly likely that it would remain their.
> I dont think there would be any change in the point system. Had it be, it would have announce quite early.
> Thanks


thanks Shoaib bro!

i have skimmed through this thread and other threads regarding visa timings for Pakistanis. for a starter like me, what do you guys recommend in terms of visa option selection: 189 or 190?


----------



## SMShoaib

irizvi said:


> ACS : 07-09-2012 | ACS +ve: 13-12-12 | IELTS: L8.5 R9 W7.5 S8 O8.5 | EOI : 23-12-2012 | 189 Invite: 07-01-2013| Applied: 06-03-2013 | CO: 15-04-2013 | PCC, Medical and Form 80 Uploaded: 29 Apr 2013


Welcome to the forum bro. Your timeline has been added in the time sheet. If you need any modification please let me know.
Would you please tell us whether you did your medical on CO request or at your own?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

Destination_Sydney said:


> thanks Shoaib bro!
> 
> i have skimmed through this thread and other threads regarding visa timings for Pakistanis. for a starter like me, what do you guys recommend in terms of visa option selection: 189 or 190?


Please view the time sheet and decide at your own 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## opfian

irizvi said:


> ACS : 07-09-2012 | ACS +ve: 13-12-12 | IELTS: L8.5 R9 W7.5 S8 O8.5 | EOI : 23-12-2012 | 189 Invite: 07-01-2013| Applied: 06-03-2013 | CO: 15-04-2013 | PCC, Medical and Form 80 Uploaded: 29 Apr 2013


Did your CO ask you for PCC and Medicals or you front loaded them?


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

Bismillah Walhamdulillah Was Salaatu Was Salaam 'ala Rasulillah

As-Salaam Alaikum Wa-Rahmatullahi Wa-Barakatuhu.

Dear Brothers,

I got CO assignment mail today. I front loaded everything and now She directly asked for for medical and character. INSHA ALLAH I hope things will be better. Pray for me


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

SMShoaib said:


> he did it himself (Front Loaded it)



Brother I got my CO assignment today . Kristy from TEAM 04 ADELAIDE? DO YOU KNOW ANYONE WITH SAME CO ? SHE DIRECTLY ASKED FOR MED AND PCC.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

Bismillah Walhamdulillah Was Salaatu Was Salaam 'ala Rasulillah

As-Salaam Alaikum Wa-Rahmatullahi Wa-Barakatuhu.

Dear Brothers,

I got CO assignment mail today. I front loaded everything and now She directly asked for for medical and character. INSHA ALLAH I hope things will be better. Pray for me.
My CASE OFFICER IS KRISTY CODE IS 00000206 FROM TEAM 04 ADELAIDE. Is there anybody with same CO ?


----------



## tschaudry

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Brother I got my CO assignment today . Kristy from TEAM 04 ADELAIDE? DO YOU KNOW ANYONE WITH SAME CO ? SHE DIRECTLY ASKED FOR MED AND PCC.


good luck, are you in Perth already?


----------



## SMShoaib

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Bismillah Walhamdulillah Was Salaatu Was Salaam 'ala Rasulillah
> 
> As-Salaam Alaikum Wa-Rahmatullahi Wa-Barakatuhu.
> 
> Dear Brothers,
> 
> I got CO assignment mail today. I front loaded everything and now She directly asked for for medical and character. INSHA ALLAH I hope things will be better. Pray for me


Congratulation Bro,
Inn Shaa Allah you will receive your grant soon. Please share when you did your medicals and are your medicals referred or not?


----------



## vinnie88

I dont understand how some 175/176 security checks take around 20+ months for some and much much faster ( 7-12 month) for others? 

is this random or is there a reason for such unbalanced delays ?

would appreciate if anyone can explain this to me please.

thanks


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Bismillah Walhamdulillah Was Salaatu Was Salaam 'ala Rasulillah
> 
> As-Salaam Alaikum Wa-Rahmatullahi Wa-Barakatuhu.
> 
> Dear Brothers,
> 
> I got CO assignment mail today. I front loaded everything and now She directly asked for for medical and character. INSHA ALLAH I hope things will be better. Pray for me.
> My CASE OFFICER IS KRISTY CODE IS 00000206 FROM TEAM 04 ADELAIDE. Is there anybody with same CO ?


CO is not same but my team is same....


----------



## lahori_Dude

Haseeb.hasan said:


> CO is not same but my team is same....


I also have the same Adelaide Team but different Co and this Team 4 suck.


----------



## SMShoaib

vinnie88 said:


> I dont understand how some 175/176 security checks take around 20+ months for some and much much faster ( 7-12 month) for others?
> 
> is this random or is there a reason for such unbalanced delays ?
> 
> would appreciate if anyone can explain this to me please.
> 
> thanks


Actually, around one year back, the duration of SC was around 8-12 months but now a days its around 18 months. Things are slow now.


----------



## samper

alhumrashid_chem said:


> My CASE OFFICER IS KRISTY CODE IS 00000206 FROM TEAM 04 ADELAIDE


is your IELTS is till valid ?


----------



## fabregas

samper said:


> is your IELTS is till valid ?


Bro for DIAC, IELTS is valid for three years


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

samper said:


> is your IELTS is till valid ?


yes it is valid till august 2013 according to DIAC


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro,
> Inn Shaa Allah you will receive your grant soon. Please share when you did your medicals and are your medicals referred or not?


I actually front loaded everything except med and character. Now I am planning to prepare Med and character ? do you know anybody with same CO?


----------



## farhanghafoor

Hi guys, I lodged my application on 19th Mar and completed every conceivable document by 15th Apr. But i havent heared anything regarding allocation of CO yet. cud sum1 plz help me on wats happening? Might CO be looking at my application on his own?

IELTS Acad - 8.5(L), 8.5(R), 8(W), 8(S) EOI Lodged - 1st Feb- 189 Invite : 4th Feb, Lodged: 19th Mar , Medicals & Police certificates frontloaded on 5th Apr, CO allocation still awaited.


----------



## bhura

alhumrashid_chem said:


> I actually front loaded everything except med and character. Now I am planning to prepare Med and character ? do you know anybody with same CO?


My co is same and case under security check almost 6 months now


----------



## SMShoaib

farhanghafoor said:


> Hi guys, I lodged my application on 19th Mar and completed every conceivable document by 15th Apr. But i havent heared anything regarding allocation of CO yet. cud sum1 plz help me on wats happening? Might CO be looking at my application on his own?
> 
> IELTS Acad - 8.5(L), 8.5(R), 8(W), 8(S) EOI Lodged - 1st Feb- 189 Invite : 4th Feb, Lodged: 19th Mar , Medicals & Police certificates frontloaded on 5th Apr, CO allocation still awaited.


Welcome to the forum bro.

I've added your details in the time sheet. Please keep posted your updates
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Normally, CO allocation time is 4 to 10 weeks from the date of application. You will hear soon from your CO.
What is your online application status? Is there anything like "Application is being process further"?


----------



## bhura

farhanghafoor said:


> Hi guys, I lodged my application on 19th Mar and completed every conceivable document by 15th Apr. But i havent heared anything regarding allocation of CO yet. cud sum1 plz help me on wats happening? Might CO be looking at my application on his own?
> 
> IELTS Acad - 8.5(L), 8.5(R), 8(W), 8(S) EOI Lodged - 1st Feb- 189 Invite : 4th Feb, Lodged: 19th Mar , Medicals & Police certificates frontloaded on 5th Apr, CO allocation still awaited.


Co allocation time for 189 is 10 weeks so you should expect co by end of may.


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Meanig of "BF"*

For last 6 months, I have "BF" written in front of my IELTS TRF on evisa portal whereas all the other documents have Received status in front of them. Does anyone actually know what that stands for?


----------



## farhanghafoor

Many thanks shoaib, actually my status appears as "in progress" for quite some time.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

bhura said:


> My co is same and case under security check almost 6 months now


Brother are you talking about Team 4 Adelaide? Did your CO wrote you anything ?


----------



## farhanghafoor

No CO yet


IELTS Acad - 8.5(L), 8.5(R), 8(W), 8(S) EOI Lodged - 1st Feb- 189 Invite : 4th Feb, Lodged: 19th Mar , Medicals & Police certificates frontloaded on 5th Apr, CO allocation still awaited.


----------



## RockerX

To all 175 / 176 applicants who applied on Jan 2012 or later:

It appears that not even a single jan 2012 applicant (175/176) from PK has received a med / pcc call. That means no med/pcc call even after 17 months! I am feeling so sad at this. Atleast till 2011 december, applicants got med / pcc call in 10 - 15 months. But now we are not getting med / pcc calls even after 17 months.

While I know we should wait patiently but frankly its becoming so difficult to wait for such lengthy periods of time. We dont even know when Jan 2012 applicants are gonna receive med / pcc calls let alone June / July 2012 applicants ( I am a June 2012 176 SS applicant).

Not trying to be gloomy but what do you guyz think? Shall we have to wait a full 2 years in total before getting a med / pcc call and then wait further 4 months for med finalization and grant?


Regards,

RX


----------



## SMShoaib

RockerX said:


> To all 175 / 176 applicants who applied on Jan 2012 or later:
> 
> It appears that not even a single jan 2012 applicant (175/176) from PK has received a med / pcc call. That means no med/pcc call even after 17 months! I am feeling so sad at this. Atleast till 2011 december, applicants got med / pcc call in 10 - 15 months. But now we are not getting med / pcc calls even after 17 months.
> 
> While I know we should wait patiently but frankly its becoming so difficult to wait for such lengthy periods of time. We dont even know when Jan 2012 applicants are gonna receive med / pcc calls let alone June / July 2012 applicants ( I am a June 2012 176 SS applicant).
> 
> Not trying to be gloomy but what do you guyz think? Shall we have to wait a full 2 years in total before getting a med / pcc call and then wait further 4 months for med finalization and grant?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


It is so unfortunate to see this but this is reality and we are facing it. I would recommend to FL medical around one month before your expected medical call. e.g. for March 12 CO applicant may FL their medicals when they hear that Feb 12 CO applicants are getting medical calls. But we don't have to forget this possibility that March 12 CO applicant may get their actual medical call after 6 month from the feb 12 CO applicant. Things are highly unpredictable.


----------



## lobiz.khan

Hi everyone,

I applied for State Nominated Visa in March and got it in April. Just sharing so you all know situation is not that hopeless...I wish you all the very best.


----------



## RockerX

Bro,

I am sure you would either be a 190 state nominated applicant or you would be female because if you were 176 SS and Male and from PK, there is no chance you would have got it so quickly.

Only 190 SS applicants from PK are getting visas super fast. 176 SS applicants from PK are being made to wait more than 1.5 years before getting even med / pcc call even though they are in the same category and criteria as 190 because both are SS.. This is what even frustrates us further...one SS category getting grant in 4 months and the other not even in 1.5 years. But still, we should not have any ill feeling towards 190 but we should feel happy for them.

Just wish that all 175 / 176 2012 applicants get their grant very soon.

Regards,

RX



lobiz.khan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for State Nominated Visa in March and got it in April. Just sharing so you all know situation is not that hopeless...I wish you all the very best.


----------



## mimran

lobiz.khan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for State Nominated Visa in March and got it in April. Just sharing so you all know situation is not that hopeless...I wish you all the very best.



Hi Lobiz

Probably you got 190 visa grant. Things are mostly rosey for 190 visas, whereas they seem gloomy for 175/176/189 applicants who have to bear more than 18 months of SC and stil no sign of visa grant or medical call.


----------



## mimran

Your right, things are really getting stretched out and no sign for respite. Really cant predict, how much more time will it take. Probably SC will now take 20 months to completed. 
Frustrated but hopeful and praying to Allah 




RockerX said:


> To all 175 / 176 applicants who applied on Jan 2012 or later:
> 
> It appears that not even a single jan 2012 applicant (175/176) from PK has received a med / pcc call. That means no med/pcc call even after 17 months! I am feeling so sad at this. Atleast till 2011 december, applicants got med / pcc call in 10 - 15 months. But now we are not getting med / pcc calls even after 17 months.
> 
> While I know we should wait patiently but frankly its becoming so difficult to wait for such lengthy periods of time. We dont even know when Jan 2012 applicants are gonna receive med / pcc calls let alone June / July 2012 applicants ( I am a June 2012 176 SS applicant).
> 
> Not trying to be gloomy but what do you guyz think? Shall we have to wait a full 2 years in total before getting a med / pcc call and then wait further 4 months for med finalization and grant?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> It is so unfortunate to see this but this is reality and we are facing it. I would recommend to FL medical around one month before your expected medical call. e.g. for March 12 CO applicant may FL their medicals when they hear that Feb 12 CO applicants are getting medical calls. But we don't have to forget this possibility that March 12 CO applicant may get their actual medical call after 6 month from the feb 12 CO applicant. Things are highly unpredictable.


Seems Oct/Nov/Dec11 are still getting calls. So things might be near, but really dont understand why a single 2012 applicant didnt got call for medicals. Its already 17 months of SC for Jan2012 applicants.


----------



## fmasaud84

lahori_Dude said:


> I also have the same Adelaide Team but different Co and this Team 4 suck.


me too Team 4 

looks like all the pakistani applications are with team 4


----------



## Avatar82

fmasaud84 said:


> me too Team 4
> 
> looks like all the pakistani applications are with team 4


Nopes mine is with Adelaide Team 2 and it is slow as well



EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. Process in progress


----------



## farhanghafoor

Its end of 8th week since i lodged my 189 (accountant) visa application. Frontloaded every coceivable document includig PCC nd Med. havent heared of CO allocation yet, wats wrong cud sum1 shed sum light plz


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hopefully July will bring more grants and speed to the backlog processing.

Hope and patience is our only option.


Best
Aladdin


----------



## Ambe

One more 189 visa..

I got to know that one more lady got her grant a month or two back..

She applied in august..got CO in sept.. she had 8 years experience..and had applied for skilled 189 visa..but that I got to know from some other person..so sorry cant provide much details...


----------



## Avatar82

well the allocation dates for CO have been changed to 8 weeks for 189 which was 4 - 5 weeks before so accordingly to this you will probably be getting some reply at the end or start of next week IA. Plz refer to the below link for allocation dates info.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

-----------------------------
EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. Process in progress


----------



## bhura

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Brother are you talking about Team 4 Adelaide? Did your CO wrote you anything ?


Yes ,but plz don't share co names and number on forum 
She said my case is under routine checking and processing and it ll take time 
I asked three time and she replied the same every time 

Regards
Bhura


----------



## fadiexpart

lahori_Dude said:


> For last 6 months, I have "BF" written in front of my IELTS TRF on evisa portal whereas all the other documents have Received status in front of them. Does anyone actually know what that stands for?


Recommended- 
Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)

Required- 
Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.

Requested -
Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.

Received- 
When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)

Met -
Means Documents are finalized.

BF (Brought Forward) or TRIM (The Requirement Is Met) -
Means Documents are finalized


----------



## Avatar82

I had uploaded my docs in Nov'12 and got acknowledgment from CO after 1 week. Since then there is no news/update from CO. Recently viewing my application I see that the date infront of required docs that I have uploaded is changed to 31st Mar'13 and status changed to 'RECEIVED'.
Can anyone tell me why is this date changed now although I got acknowledgment from CO in Nov.

----------------------
EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. Process in progress


----------



## opfian

ambproject said:


> i need to know for westeran australia nomination can i apply with my ielts that is now more than two years old and i just have engineers australia file copy only don't have hard for as it not yet deliverd to me even after 24 days



Your IELETS should be valid at the time of lodging application.


----------



## bhura

usaleem said:


> I had uploaded my docs in Nov'12 and got acknowledgment from CO after 1 week. Since then there is no news/update from CO. Recently viewing my application I see that the date infront of required docs that I have uploaded is changed to 31st Mar'13 and status changed to 'RECEIVED'.
> Can anyone tell me why is this date changed now although I got acknowledgment from CO in Nov.
> 
> ----------------------
> EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. Process in progress


Usaleem 
There is no significance as this happened to me also when my doc submitted in November status date changed in march again as received, Co does this to keep you updated that he did not forget you
Anyways best of luck for grant 

Bhura Lal


----------



## Avatar82

bhura said:


> Usaleem
> There is no significance as this happened to me also when my doc submitted in November status date changed in march again as received, Co does this to keep you updated that he did not forget you
> Anyways best of luck for grant
> 
> Bhura Lal


Nice to hear from you. seeing your timelines is quite similar to mine just a matter of a month n so.
Keep in touch n share the updates accordingly
Best of luck to u as well

_________________
EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 |189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov2012 | Ext. Process in progress


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

bhura said:


> Yes ,but plz don't share co names and number on forum
> She said my case is under routine checking and processing and it ll take time
> I asked three time and she replied the same every time
> 
> Regards
> Bhura


did you get any job verification call ?


----------



## bhura

alhumrashid_chem said:


> did you get any job verification call ?


I don't know about job verification calls may be they have called my previous companies.


----------



## taha75

*Police certificate*

Can any body guide about police cetificate from Pakistan.Do i need PCC from permanent residence or curent/previous cities with in Pakistan.should i get PCC from each city i lived?


----------



## Rezasol

taha75 said:


> Can any body guide about police cetificate from Pakistan.Do i need PCC from permanent residence or curent/previous cities with in Pakistan.should i get PCC from each city i lived?


you need one for each country you've stayed in for more than 6 months..


----------



## taha75

Rezasol said:


> you need one for each country you've stayed in for more than 6 months..


I have lived only in Pakistan,but different cities.Do i need to get Police certificate from 
each city lived for more than 6 months.
Please comment ..


----------



## Rezasol

No.. you just need one from your current city.. 
that'll suffice


----------



## Avatar82

I am getting 'Organise your health examinations' and 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant' with a question mark in my visa application. I don't remember whether it has started to appear now or was from the beginning when I uploaded the docs. Although I have not received any email from CO regarding med. and PCC.


----------------------------------
EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. checking in progress


----------



## Rezasol

usaleem said:


> I am getting 'Organise your health examinations' and 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant' with a question mark in my visa application. I don't remember whether it has started to appear now or was from the beginning when I uploaded the docs. Although I have not received any email from CO regarding med. and PCC.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------
> EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. checking in progress


If meds/PCC are required, DIAC will email you.


----------



## farhanghafoor

I called DIAC today to check why my CO has not been allocated even after 8 weeks. He told me that the CO was infact allocated month ago and they shud ve communicated by now. I have brisbane team 31, does anybody know what sort of people they r


----------



## msvayani

farhanghafoor said:


> I called DIAC today to check why my CO has not been allocated even after 8 weeks. He told me that the CO was infact allocated month ago and they shud ve communicated by now. I have brisbane team 31, does anybody know what sort of people they r


Is it 189 or 190?


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

taha75 said:


> I have lived only in Pakistan,but different cities.Do i need to get Police certificate from
> each city lived for more than 6 months.
> Please comment ..


man u need to get the pcc from every city u live...that is what happened with me...try to get pcc atleast from last 3 cities


----------



## Rezasol

Haseeb.hasan said:


> man u need to get the pcc from every city u live...that is what happened with me...try to get pcc atleast from last 3 cities


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Get your facts straight... 
you need a certificate from each country and not city.. 

you don't need a certificate if you haven't stayed in a country for more than a year...

DIAC may ask for anything.. doesn't mean everyone has to follow suit.


----------



## farhanghafoor

msvayani said:


> Is it 189 or 190?


its 189


----------



## fmasaud84

any 189 male applicant has got approval ?


----------



## samper

farhanghafoor said:


> I called DIAC today to check why my CO has not been allocated even after 8 weeks. He told me that the CO was infact allocated month ago and they shud ve communicated by now. I have brisbane team 31, does anybody know what sort of people they r


AOA

on which number you have called 

Regards
Samper


----------



## mimran

ambproject said:


> i need to know few things i got my positive skill assessment from EA now i want to apply for State sponsorship so as geotechnical engineer i have only few options one is western australia as it has geotechnical engineer and validate three years of ielts but geotechnical engineer is on off list so can it low my processing time ?
> second they ask for proof of funds well i have savings but not that much so for that do i need to have that much amount in bank or can i show jewelry etc things like that
> third option is to apply for 189 visa but as i heard stories it would be ages before i can even dream of getting it so please do reply to my queries


Normally no evidence is required in most of the states. Iam not sure about ACT though. For NSW, you can declare your assets, gold etc and they dont even ask for proof. Good luck for your visa, but piece of advise. Dont do a mistake by applying to 189, otherwise you will be stuck for 2 years in security checks (same for 175/176). Go for 190, best of luck.


----------



## umairmahmood

Haseeb.hasan said:


> man u need to get the pcc from every city u live...that is what happened with me...try to get pcc atleast from last 3 cities


No it's not correct. You only need to one PCC for each country. I also check it with my CO in my case. You can also check it with your CO.


----------



## Avatar82

ambproject said:


> what is form 80


Form 80 (Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment) is one of the normal documents required to be submitted for all applicants over the age of 16. The character requirement is an important part of Australia's overall immigration requirements and Form 80 simply provides detailed information for each person to enable DIAC to make their decision as to the person's admissibility.


----------



## khanash

umairmahmood said:


> No it's not correct. You only need to one PCC for each country. I also check it with my CO in my case. You can also check it with your CO.


hi there
can u share ur timelines plz...hav u applied 190 or 189


----------



## RockerX

As a matter of policy, why would DIAC want to carry out checks for 176 / 175 and 189 male applicants but not for 190 applicants?

If someone is applying for 190 does it mean that he does not warrant checks?

Simply mind boggling these policies..Isnt it?

Regards,

RX



SMShoaib said:


> *Comparison of Security Checks of 189/190/175/176
> *
> 
> Based on the current data available of so many cases of Pakistani Applicants, what I conclude that following table is true in most of the cases whether the case refer to Lengthy Security Checks or Not. (Yes there may be some exception too)
> 
> *Applicant Type*******************175****176****189****190*
> Male Applicant**********************Yes******Yes****Yes*****No
> Female Applicant with Dependent*******Yes******Yes****No*****	No
> Female Applicant without Dependent****No*******No****No******No


----------



## vinnie88

RockerX said:


> As a matter of policy, why would DIAC want to carry out checks for 176 / 175 and 189 male applicants but not for 190 applicants?
> 
> If someone is applying for 190 does it mean that he does not warrant checks?
> 
> Simply mind boggling these policies..Isnt it?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX



I believe everyone goes through security checks but they do have pioroties for these checks depending on your COs analysis of your case, visa subclass, etc. 

190 applicants go over external checks but these gets get done within 3 months or less, which is why almost all 190 applicants, even VHR applicants get grants within this time period, a bit longer or sooner. 

I myself, unlike many other Indians was told by CO that my case went under external checks and it took almost 3 months for the checks to be over. However, it took much faster for most other indian applicants to have their checks finalized. 

I think it depends on how deeply the CO sends a request to ASIO regarding your file. Obviously my CO didnt feel as comfortable as she did with some of her other applicants who got grants within 10 weeks. Reason? I have no idea!! 

the checks done by ASIO can be just a quick "name check" on a huge data base or a lot more than than depending on your CO's request and/or ASIOS understanding of your information on Form80


----------



## lahori_Dude

How did u manage to do IELTS with that english?



ambproject said:


> does for 189 job verification are carried out for previous employers also and what are the options to minimize theri stupid verification i am arranging all my job letters my pay slips or certificates from previous employer and present ones tax certificate from employers


----------



## haq82

*HI*

Any one from PAKISTAN who have applied for 189 (SkillSelect) In December 2012 or nearby and got grant?


----------



## Celley

mimran said:


> Normally no evidence is required in most of the states. Iam not sure about ACT though. For NSW, you can declare your assets, gold etc and they dont even ask for proof. Good luck for your visa, but piece of advise. Dont do a mistake by applying to 189, otherwise you will be stuck for 2 years in security checks (same for 175/176). Go for 190, best of luck.


well the processing time for 189 is 12 months so why u are saying that "you will be stuck for 2 years in security checks"
and dont merge 175/176 with 189. i think processing time may vary depending on cases & market need.
I dont know a single person who has applied for 189 and has stuck in security check for 2 years  because its been only 10 months since this visa category has been launched.
So hope for the best , wish all 189'ians speedy grant after July


----------



## fmasaud84

haq82 said:


> Any one from PAKISTAN who have applied for 189 (SkillSelect) In December 2012 or nearby and got grant?


please don't mind but i just feel like typing " hahahahahahahahahahaha " 


well i have not heard anyone getting 189 grand at all !


----------



## Rezasol

Celley said:


> well the processing time for 189 is 12 months so why u are saying that "you will be stuck for 2 years in security checks"
> and dont merge 175/176 with 189. i think processing time may vary depending on cases & market need.
> I dont know a single person who has applied for 189 and has stuck in security check for 2 years  because its been only 10 months since this visa category has been launched.
> So hope for the best , wish all 189'ians speedy grant after July


Processing time for 175 was 18 months.. and yet there are people with over 2.5+ years of waiting.. 

secondly.. the difference between 175 (18 months) and 189 (12 months) is that the CO allocation is faster than 175 (it was 6 months+ for CO allocation in 175).


----------



## Bravo

vinnie88 said:


> I believe everyone goes through security checks but they do have pioroties for these checks depending on your COs analysis of your case, visa subclass, etc.
> 
> 190 applicants go over external checks but these gets get done within 3 months or less, which is why almost all 190 applicants, even VHR applicants get grants within this time period, a bit longer or sooner.
> 
> I myself, unlike many other Indians was told by CO that my case went under external checks and it took almost 3 months for the checks to be over. However, it took much faster for most other indian applicants to have their checks finalized.
> 
> I think it depends on how deeply the CO sends a request to ASIO regarding your file. Obviously my CO didnt feel as comfortable as she did with some of her other applicants who got grants within 10 weeks. Reason? I have no idea!!
> 
> the checks done by ASIO can be just a quick "name check" on a huge data base or a lot more than than depending on your CO's request and/or ASIOS understanding of your information on Form80


Congrats on your grant!!!


----------



## vinnie88

Bravo said:


> Congrats on your grant!!!


thank you brother. wish you and everyone on this forum the best!


----------



## mimran

Celley said:


> well the processing time for 189 is 12 months so why u are saying that "you will be stuck for 2 years in security checks"
> and dont merge 175/176 with 189. i think processing time may vary depending on cases & market need.
> I dont know a single person who has applied for 189 and has stuck in security check for 2 years  because its been only 10 months since this visa category has been launched.
> So hope for the best , wish all 189'ians speedy grant after July


I wish all your wishes of speedy visa grant come true, but kindly also look at the real true picture and ground realities rather than looking only at SLA and processing time of DIAC.

If you are female Pakistani applicant of any category then you will get visa for sure in 2-3 months. If male/female Pakistani applicant for 190, then again you will get visa in 2-3 months.

If you are 175/176/189 , you will have to go through security checks which I can assume they cant be any different for 175/176 and 189 as per agencies are concerned. So dont go by processing times. 176 processing time is 12months but still there are people who get visa after 18-24 months. 

Again wish 189 get visa grants quicker, but keep in mind that 189 has lower priority than 176. So again keep the overall picture in mind in addition to keep hopes high.

Also dont be biased and wish only 189 speedy grants. 175/176 are also your brothers and require the same good luck from you. We should not be biased on any category basis and create differences among ourselves. 

So wishing speedy grant for all visa applicants (which ever category) and specially speedy grant for Pakistani applicants.

Good luck


----------



## Celley

mimran said:


> I wish all your wishes of speedy visa grant come true, but kindly also look at the real true picture and ground realities rather than looking only at SLA and processing time of DIAC.
> 
> If you are female Pakistani applicant of any category then you will get visa for sure in 2-3 months. If male/female Pakistani applicant for 190, then again you will get visa in 2-3 months.
> 
> If you are 175/176/189 , you will have to go through security checks which I can assume they cant be any different for 175/176 and 189 as per agencies are concerned. So dont go by processing times. 176 processing time is 12months but still there are people who get visa after 18-24 months.
> 
> Again wish 189 get visa grants quicker, but keep in mind that 189 has lower priority than 176. So again keep the overall picture in mind in addition to keep hopes high.
> 
> Also dont be biased and wish only 189 speedy grants. 175/176 are also your brothers and require the same good luck from you. We should not be biased on any category basis and create differences among ourselves.
> 
> So wishing speedy grant for all visa applicants (which ever category) and specially speedy grant for Pakistani applicants.
> 
> Good luck


I am not biased , i m just disappointed by seeing the biased attitude with pakistanis especially whatever happening with 189 applicants..*sigh*.. & i didnt noticed that u r a 176 applicant sorry for that  i wish every pakistani who has been trying for so long to get there deserves the grants . IA!


----------



## waitingforoz

Rezasol said:


> Processing time for 175 was 18 months.. and yet there are people with over 2.5+ years of waiting..
> 
> secondly.. the difference between 175 (18 months) and 189 (12 months) is that the CO allocation is faster than 175 (it was 6 months+ for CO allocation in 175).


Hi Rezasol

I applied for 175 in September 2011, and submitted Form 80 in May 2012, after which CO's only update so far has been "internal checking". Do you know how much time it could take for these checks to be completed? Should I call the DIAC hotline for more information?

Thanks


----------



## opfian

reviving thread ... found it on page 6 .. phew!!!


----------



## raheel78

I applied for 176 (VIC SMP) in May 2013. Ask for form 80 in July 2012 and then i am still waiting for something else to happened!!

Any idea what might be the reason for delay? I emailed by CO and she said that security check is in progress. It has been 2 years since I applied and no results yet!!


----------



## fabregas

raheel78 said:


> I applied for 176 (VIC SMP) in May 2013. Ask for form 80 in July 2012 and then i am still waiting for something else to happened!!
> 
> Any idea what might be the reason for delay? I emailed by CO and she said that security check is in progress. It has been 2 years since I applied and no results yet!!


You applied for 176 SMP in 2013 and sent them form 80 in july 2012...mate correct your timelines..and when did you get CO...


----------



## fabregas

ambproject said:


> Just heard some where that 189 is quite strict but when you are moving with family just got impression that its easy any idea?


In terms of what ...Document Scrutiny...SC...Employment Verification Process..


----------



## raheel78

fabregas said:


> You applied for 176 SMP in 2013 and sent them form 80 in july 2012...mate correct your timelines..and when did you get CO...



It must be a typo!!

I applied my DIAC in May 2011. Got CO assigned in July 2012 and waiting now. So, it has been 2 years since I file my case and one year since i got CO on my case.


----------



## fabregas

raheel78 said:


> It must be a typo!!
> 
> I applied my DIAC in May 2011. Got CO assigned in July 2012 and waiting now. So, it has been 2 years since I file my case and one year since i got CO on my case.


Its strange that you applied for 176 visa in May 2011 and got CO in July 2012. It has been a year since your SC has been started...There are lot of Pakistanis out there who are stuck in SC for 14 to 15 months (Including me) ..So you have to wait a bit longer bro...


----------



## raheel78

fabregas said:


> Its strange that you applied for 176 visa in May 2011 and got CO in July 2012. It has been a year since your SC has been started...There are lot of Pakistanis out there who are stuck in SC for 14 to 15 months (Including me) ..So you have to wait a bit longer bro...


Actually the reason for delay in having my CO assigned after one year of lodgement is related to VIC office who was failed to send my state nomination form (1100) to DIAC office! When DIAC contacted me in June 2012, I called VIC in melbourne and then they responded back with 1100 form and somehow I got CO in July 2012 after submitting form 80.

Should I call DIAC? Any next steps recommended?


----------



## fabregas

raheel78 said:


> Actually the reason for delay in having my CO assigned after one year of lodgement is related to VIC office who was failed to send my state nomination form (1100) to DIAC office! When DIAC contacted me in June 2012, I called VIC in melbourne and then they responded back with 1100 form and somehow I got CO in July 2012 after submitting form 80.
> 
> Should I call DIAC? Any next steps recommended?


You may try it but it wouldn't make any difference since now a days, SCs of Pakistani Applicants are taking 16+ months to complete.


----------



## usman.shahid

Which reviving thread are u talking about?


----------



## samper

fabregas said:


> You may try it but it wouldn't make any difference since now a days, SCs of Pakistani Applicants are taking 16+ months to complete.


aoa

Who told you this that SC will take 160 months for PK candidates, specially for 189 visa.

Regards
Samper


----------



## Silent Observer

AoA All, I've a quick query here. For state sponsorship and of course for Visa Application (thru EOI) to DIAC afterwards, IELTS General is mandatory or one could use IELTS Academic too .... ?


----------



## fabregas

samper said:


> aoa
> 
> Who told you this that SC will take 160 months for PK candidates, specially for 189 visa.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


The guy whom I was telling has applied for 176 SMP....As far as 189 is concerned, Nobody knows the exact timeline..

By the way it was 16+ not 160


----------



## Rezasol

waitingforoz said:


> Hi Rezasol
> 
> I applied for 175 in September 2011, and submitted Form 80 in May 2012, after which CO's only update so far has been "internal checking". Do you know how much time it could take for these checks to be completed? Should I call the DIAC hotline for more information?
> 
> Thanks


If you're from Pakistan, you should wait till December 2013 for some news.. if not, call them up and ask whats up


----------



## Rezasol

samper said:


> aoa
> 
> Who told you this that SC will take 160 months for PK candidates, specially for 189 visa.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


189 was introduced in July 2012.. 
till date i.e. May 2013, no male pakistani on several forums including this one, has received the grant..

soo.. I am not sure regarding the timeline but.. it's definitely no 10 months.. =)


----------



## Avatar82

Rezasol said:


> 189 was introduced in July 2012..
> till date i.e. May 2013, no male pakistani on several forums including this one, has received the grant..
> 
> soo.. I am not sure regarding the timeline but.. it's definitely no 10 months.. =)


I would second that no one frm Pak have received grant for 189 yet. As per DIAC processing time is 12 months so let's have our fingers cross n hope for the best


----------



## waitingforoz

Rezasol said:


> If you're from Pakistan, you should wait till December 2013 for some news.. if not, call them up and ask whats up


Really... 18 months for SC! That would make it well over 2 years from application. Did your SC take that long?


----------



## Rezasol

waitingforoz said:


> Really... 18 months for SC! That would make it well over 2 years from application. Did your SC take that long?


2 years next month..


----------



## khanash

i got my assessment from vetassess as negative..i think i should have used a registered migration agent...i must have done some mistake in applying.could any one advise me about a good agent in Karachi.Is Oz consultancy good?


----------



## farhanghafoor

My CO has now asked me fr PCC, Academic transcripts and payslips. I told her that PCC and transcripts were uploaded 1 month ago and payslips have been uploaded just today. What is she up to next? 

IELTS Acad - 8.5(L), 8.5(R), 8(W), 8(S) EOI Lodged - 1st Feb- 189 Invite : 4th Feb, Lodged: 19th Mar , Medicals & Police certificates frontloaded on 5th Apr, CO allocation: Apr 19th, 2013 .


----------



## Silent Observer

Hi all ! All of you are doing an excellent job by sharing knowledge with the blend of hope and guidance for each others. Well I've a couple of queries related to IELTS i.e. 

1. Is it acceptable for visa type 190 that IELTS Academic is supplied to DIAC?
2. Is it true ( I heard it from a few mates of mine though ) that getting 7 band in each module is relatively easier for Academic than General?
3. Is there any difference in appearing for IELTS thru AEO or British Council?
4. Which are the states that required overall band or band less than 7 in each module for year 2012-2013. I want to calculate my chances with those states after 1st July 2013.

I understand well that question # 2 highly depends upon one's own skills but I would like to have expert opinions from seniors on how to master techniques in getting a result of at least 7 in each module. See my last three attempts that made me much worried 

Attempt 1 -> L6.5 R8 W8 S7
Attempt 2 -> L6.5 R8.5 W6 S7
Attempt 3 -> L8 R8 W6 S7

I badly need 7 in each to go for 176 option. I've normal writing skills but I am unable to understand why I failed in my last two attempts in writing module. Kindly guide.


----------



## mustafa1

khanash said:


> i got my assessment from vetassess as negative..i think i should have used a registered migration agent...i must have done some mistake in applying.could any one advise me about a good agent in Karachi.Is Oz consultancy good?


Which occupation did you apply for ?


----------



## khanash

mustafa1 said:


> Which occupation did you apply for ?


i applied as HR advisor.i am an mba in hr as well.i dont have any idea as to why the assessment came as negative


----------



## Rezasol

farhanghafoor said:


> My CO has now asked me fr PCC, Academic transcripts and payslips. I told her that PCC and transcripts were uploaded 1 month ago and payslips have been uploaded just today. What is she up to next?
> 
> IELTS Acad - 8.5(L), 8.5(R), 8(W), 8(S) EOI Lodged - 1st Feb- 189 Invite : 4th Feb, Lodged: 19th Mar , Medicals & Police certificates frontloaded on 5th Apr, CO allocation: Apr 19th, 2013 .


Which team does your CO belong. 
One more thing.. primary applicant on your application is male or female? 

Finally.. lets hope for the best may be you're not going under security checks and could receive grant within next few weeks.. there are some 189 applicants who've yet to hear from their CO after being asked for meds..


----------



## Rezasol

Silent Observer said:


> Hi all ! All of you are doing an excellent job by sharing knowledge with the blend of hope and guidance for each others. Well I've a couple of queries related to IELTS i.e.
> 
> 1. Is it acceptable for visa type 190 that IELTS Academic is supplied to DIAC?
> 2. Is it true ( I heard it from a few mates of mine though ) that getting 7 band in each module is relatively easier for Academic than General?
> 3. Is there any difference in appearing for IELTS thru AEO or British Council?
> 4. Which are the states that required overall band or band less than 7 in each module for year 2012-2013. I want to calculate my chances with those states after 1st July 2013.
> 
> I understand well that question # 2 highly depends upon one's own skills but I would like to have expert opinions from seniors on how to master techniques in getting a result of at least 7 in each module. See my last three attempts that made me much worried
> 
> Attempt 1 -> L6.5 R8 W8 S7
> Attempt 2 -> L6.5 R8.5 W6 S7
> Attempt 3 -> L8 R8 W6 S7
> 
> I badly need 7 in each to go for 176 option. I've normal writing skills but I am unable to understand why I failed in my last two attempts in writing module. Kindly guide.


1. Yes. 
2. No. General is far easier than Academic. 
3. Let's just say Yes. AEO is easier however AEO has Pakistani speaking tester and they are tough nuts to break.. 
4. I am not sure.. may be someone else will be able to help you out. In my opinion, if your skill assessment body doesn't have any issue with you have less than 7 band in each module then state shouldn't have any problem with it either. 

I gave two attempts myself. First with British Council, I scored 9-9-6.5-8.5.
In my second attempt with AEO, I scored 8.5-8.5-7.5-8.5

Hope it helps!


----------



## opfian

khanash said:


> i got my assessment from vetassess as negative..i think i should have used a registered migration agent...i must have done some mistake in applying.could any one advise me about a good agent in Karachi.Is Oz consultancy good?


did you assessment officer give any comments ?


----------



## mustafa1

khanash said:


> i applied as HR advisor.i am an mba in hr as well.i dont have any idea as to why the assessment came as negative


Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


According to vetasses website HR advisers fall under category B which states :

Group B Occupations require a qualification which is assessed as at least at the level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree, in a highly relevant field to the nominated occupation. 

In addition to this, the applicant must have at least one year of post-qualification employment in a field which is highly relevant and at an appropriate skill level to your nominated occupation completed in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. Pre-qualification employment may be considered.

Did you send your work experience along with the skills assessment also ?


----------



## khanash

mustafa1 said:


> Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS
> 
> 
> According to vetasses website HR advisers fall under category B which states :
> 
> Group B Occupations require a qualification which is assessed as at least at the level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree, in a highly relevant field to the nominated occupation.
> In addition to this, the applicant must have at least one year of post-qualification employment in a field which is highly relevant and at an appropriate skill level to your nominated occupation completed in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. Pre-qualification employment may be considered.
> 
> Did you send your work experience along with the skills assessment also ?


i completed my MBA in 2006 and was promoted to HR advisor position in 2009 july and since theen employed so had about 4 years experience after the MBA degree.. I am so shocked i matched my work duties to the ANSZCO duties as well..... the letter has not arrive yet.


----------



## mustafa1

khanash said:


> i completed my MBA in 2006 and was promoted to HR advisor position in 2009 july and since theen employed so had about 4 years experience after the MBA degree.. I am so shocked i matched my work duties to the ANSZCO duties as well..... the letter has not arrive yet.


Was your MBA specialized in HR , or was it a general MBA ? I think the letter would help shed some light into your predicament...


----------



## farhanghafoor

Rezasol said:


> Which team does your CO belong.
> One more thing.. primary applicant on your application is male or female?
> 
> Finally.. lets hope for the best may be you're not going under security checks and could receive grant within next few weeks.. there are some 189 applicants who've yet to hear from their CO after being asked for meds..


She is somewhere in brisbane and I am the primary applicant (male).


----------



## raheel78

farhanghafoor said:


> She is somewhere in brisbane and I am the primary applicant (male).


Hi,

Does it really matter as to which team your CO belongs??


*Mine is:*

[COLOR="Blue"
Visa Processing Officer - Team 4
General Skilled Migration - Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
[/COLOR]




176 | Online | VIC SMP | Waiting for PCC and Medical invite since 1 year |


----------



## khanash

mustafa1 said:


> Was your MBA specialized in HR , or was it a general MBA ? I think the letter would help shed some light into your predicament...


yes it was in BCom then MBA in HUman resourse Management,,,,,,,yes anxiously waiting for the letter...i have emailed them as well do they give explanations on email


----------



## Xscaper

I don't think you're allowed to divulge CO's full names on this forum.


----------



## raheel78

Xscaper said:


> I don't think you're allowed to divulge CO's full names on this forum.


Ooops! In that case, i would request moderator of this forum to delete my post. I tried myself but was unable to delete it.


----------



## AKFZ

Hi, I need some help. Has anybody recently taken medical exmination at IOM karachi. I would like to know if they have female doctors there at all times? please reply.


----------



## sunnyyy

Guys!
Any positive feedback/update received by any 189 applicant? 
I am heading towards completion of 8th month in june.. :fingerscrossed:
What are the expectations based on observations till date?

Regards.


----------



## Rezasol

AKFZ said:


> Hi, I need some help. Has anybody recently taken medical exmination at IOM karachi. I would like to know if they have female doctors there at all times? please reply.


When I went there, I saw 4 female doctors and 1 male.. 
physical was done by a female doctor as well..


----------



## afzal067

Silent Observer said:


> Hi all ! All of you are doing an excellent job by sharing knowledge with the blend of hope and guidance for each others. Well I've a couple of queries related to IELTS i.e.
> 
> 1. Is it acceptable for visa type 190 that IELTS Academic is supplied to DIAC?
> 2. Is it true ( I heard it from a few mates of mine though ) that getting 7 band in each module is relatively easier for Academic than General?
> 3. Is there any difference in appearing for IELTS thru AEO or British Council?
> 4. Which are the states that required overall band or band less than 7 in each module for year 2012-2013. I want to calculate my chances with those states after 1st July 2013.
> 
> I understand well that question # 2 highly depends upon one's own skills but I would like to have expert opinions from seniors on how to master techniques in getting a result of at least 7 in each module. See my last three attempts that made me much worried
> 
> Attempt 1 -> L6.5 R8 W8 S7
> Attempt 2 -> L6.5 R8.5 W6 S7
> Attempt 3 -> L8 R8 W6 S7
> 
> I badly need 7 in each to go for 176 option. I've normal writing skills but I am unable to understand why I failed in my last two attempts in writing module. Kindly guide.


1. It really depends on on your job code. For instance, for 263111 you can't.
2. No, in fact the converse is true.
3. I don't think so. May be it could make a minor difference in speaking because of the difference of examiners, but in general no difference as it's an international test.
4. This really depends on your job code. Here I present details of code 263111. With a little googling you can make a similar chart for your own job code. Also, you must be aware that every state maintains its own list of "required occupations" and your job may or may not be present in that list.

_Victoria:
263111 present in required occupations list (Green zone)
7 in each band required

Northern Territory:
263111 present, amber zone
7 overall, must be 7 in speaking

NSW:
263111 not present

Western Australia:
263111 not present

South Australia:
Special conditions apply on 263111: only for students graduated from SA

Queensland:
263111 not present

Australian Capital Territory:
263111 present, Limited (i.e. get employability verification before applying)
7 each band

Tasmania:
Job offer required!_

Hope this helps you.

I am also trying to achieve 7 bands in each module. My two attempts (both from AEO):
L6, R7, W7.5, S7.5
L5.5, R7, W7, S7

As you can see, Listening is my weak area. I see you improved from 6.5 to 8 in Listening in your attempts 2 to 3. Can you give me any tips how'd I make it?


----------



## mustafa1

ambproject said:


> sunny i truly believe that by August you would receive the Grant kindly check with your company if DIAC called them?


August ... Can you kindly share how you got to this estimate ?


----------



## opfian

sunnyyy said:


> Guys!
> Any positive feedback/update received by any 189 applicant?
> I am heading towards completion of 8th month in june.. :fingerscrossed:
> What are the expectations based on observations till date?
> 
> Regards.


Expect sum thing by end of may or in june. By end of June it will complete 8 months but we are forgetting the fact that by june it must have only consumed 66% of promised processing time of 12 months. 

In worst case scenario i am expecting that DIAC will take at least 80% time of promised 12 months time. 

Best of luck to all 189 & 190 applicants


----------



## AKFZ

Rezasol said:


> When I went there, I saw 4 female doctors and 1 male..
> physical was done by a female doctor as well..


thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## bhura

Hi friends

Any update from 189 male applicants?


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Time Limit*

And I have almost crossed my 6th month of waiting for my 190 application. No Meds or PCC call. No communication from Co and all the query emails unanswered. REALLY HOPELESS AND DEMOTIVATED.:ballchain::ballchain:


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Time Limit*

And I have almost crossed my 6th month of waiting for my 190 application. No Meds or PCC call. No communication from CO and all the query emails unanswered. REALLY HOPELESS AND DEMOTIVATED.:ballchain::ballchain:


----------



## ils2_fly

lahori_Dude said:


> And I have almost crossed my 6th month of waiting for my 190 application. No Meds or PCC call. No communication from Co and all the query emails unanswered. REALLY HOPELESS AND DEMOTIVATED.:ballchain::ballchain:


How Did you know about your CO allocation and what did s/he ask from you?


----------



## lahori_Dude

ils2_fly said:


> How Did you know about your CO allocation and what did s/he ask from you?


I know about my CO allocation from the first and only email which he sent 6 months ago asking for more documents and I sent him the documents which he acknowledged by email and that was it. Since then I don't know if he is dead or alive.


----------



## reehan

lahori_Dude said:


> I know about my CO allocation from the first and only email which he sent 6 months ago asking for more documents and I sent him the documents which he acknowledged by email and that was it. Since then I don't know if he is dead or alive.


I suggest calling diac and enquire abt ur case. Not requesting medical n pcc after 6 months for 190 visa is pretty odd.


----------



## Silent Observer

Thanks a lot Afzal. It is really helpful info. Well, I could definitely help you in listening module preparation. It took me almost 1 month to put extra efforts in overcoming the problems in this module and I am happy if someone could get benefit from my efforts too.

I've another question though. For persons like us, which IELTS test remains valid i.e. if you have done 2 attempts then could you use anyone of those or the last one is the only one active?

If one could use any of the IELTS results, then you should go with Northern territory as it needs 7 avg and 7 in speaking. It is far better approach than to reappear in IELTS ...


----------



## khanash

i havent got the hardcopy from vetassess...... yet but they replied thru email that my qualifications do not match the criteria though employment is relevant.
im so surprised at this........i have done Bcom 2 years and major courses include introduction to business,statistics,business maths,economic analysis,banking and finance,priciples of management and income tax law then business and industrial law.....after that 2 years MBA in Human resource management........and my qualification r not relevent to human resource advisor profession  
do u think reassessment will help


----------



## Bravo

reehan said:


> I suggest calling diac and enquire abt ur case. Not requesting medical n pcc after 6 months for 190 visa is pretty odd.


Agreed....

Good suggestion.


----------



## Avatar82

Guys need help to understand this!
My application status is changed to 'Application Received' from 'In Progress' today.
Secondly at the end of every applicant heath link and character assessment link appears. The health link is disappeared today and when i checked the ? infront of Health Evidence required I get this info. (You are required to undergo a health assessment(s) to determine if you meet the health requirement for the grant of an Australian visa.) 
However I didn't received any email from CO so should I proceed for Med. or wait for CO email??

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. Checking in progress


----------



## afzal067

Silent Observer said:


> Thanks a lot Afzal. It is really helpful info. Well, I could definitely help you in listening module preparation. It took me almost 1 month to put extra efforts in overcoming the problems in this module and I am happy if someone could get benefit from my efforts too.
> 
> I've another question though. For persons like us, which IELTS test remains valid i.e. if you have done 2 attempts then could you use anyone of those or the last one is the only one active?
> 
> If one could use any of the IELTS results, then you should go with Northern territory as it needs 7 avg and 7 in speaking. It is far better approach than to reappear in IELTS ...


You can only use last results -- whatever they are. I have considered the Northern Territory option, but problem is its not a good area for job opportunities for my job code so I have to go for Visa 189 rather than 190 

I have sent you a PM for seeking guidance in Listening module.... please help!

Thanks a lot and best of luck!


----------



## sunnyyy

lahori_Dude said:


> And I have almost crossed my 6th month of waiting for my 190 application. No Meds or PCC call. No communication from Co and all the query emails unanswered. REALLY HOPELESS AND DEMOTIVATED.:ballchain::ballchain:



Don't lose hope! inshaAllah ur time will come as well.
Have you tried conversing with DIAC over phone?

Regards.


----------



## sunnyyy

usaleem said:


> Guys need help to understand this!
> My application status is changed to 'Application Received' from 'In Progress' today.
> Secondly at the end of every applicant heath link and character assessment link appears. The health link is disappeared today and when i checked the ? infront of Health Evidence required I get this info. (You are required to undergo a health assessment(s) to determine if you meet the health requirement for the grant of an Australian visa.)
> However I didn't received any email from CO so should I proceed for Med. or wait for CO email??
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. Checking in progress



Hi,

Stay motivated, InshaAllah we'll be hearing responses to 189 cases soon. 
How can you go for Meds, if now you don't have the "arrange health exam" link on ur eVisa? (you need the referrals for Meds)

Regards


----------



## mimran

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Stay motivated, InshaAllah we'll be hearing responses to 189 cases soon.
> How can you go for Meds, if now you don't have the "arrange health exam" link on ur eVisa? (you need the referrals for Meds)
> 
> Regards


Hi Sunny

Usually 175/176 can front load medicals. Do 189/190 also have the option of front loading medicals , without CO being asking for it ?


----------



## sunnyyy

mimran said:


> Hi Sunny
> 
> Usually 175/176 can front load medicals. Do 189/190 also have the option of front loading medicals , without CO being asking for it ?


Hi,

If the CO hasn't requested for Meds.. 
I think the only other option is through the "Health Exam arrangement" Link that appears on eVisa (though not observed for all applicants). This link provides all relevant information and referrals for taking the exams. I front loaded my meds the same way..

Regards.


----------



## fmasaud84

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the CO hasn't requested for Meds..
> I think the only other option is through the "Health Exam arrangement" Link that appears on eVisa (though not observed for all applicants). This link provides all relevant information and referrals for taking the exams. I front loaded my meds the same way..
> 
> Regards.


I have this link in my application page and it is written recommended 


Anyway I have lodged my application in mid December so this makes 5 months till now.

7 more to go as per immigration website


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

i am afraid if the delay in our grant is due to the slow response of our local verification agencies whom they might have consulted .. am I right..!


----------



## sunnyyy

Imran uz Zaman said:


> i am afraid if the delay in our grant is due to the slow response of our local verification agencies whom they might have consulted .. am I right..!


That could be one of the reasons.
regards.


----------



## lahori_Dude

*190 Length Security Checks*

After suggestion by all of you forum friends I made an Inquiry Call to DIAC Adelaide today. Following are the details which I am sharing with you.

Call was answered after 7 minutes so it didn't take as long as I thought it would.

Operator took my details and then responded as follows:

"CO is actively working on your file and has recently pursued the resources he is utilizing to process your case. Your case involves external checks which usually take longer so you have to be patient with the amount of time it takes. Unfortunately no one can tell you how long external checks would take so the only advice from us is to be patient as this might be a very long wait.
Your case could be decided tomorrow or held for an unknown time limit depending upon the responses from external resource we are using to process your case. 
However I can guarantee you that your file is active and your case is being actively pursued by your case officer. Cases which are chosen for external checks are/can't be decided within the time frame given on our website and are chosen solely on confidential criteria set by the Department (just tell me I am Pakistani).

The reason why your CO has not responded to any of your emails might be that they get emails all day long from various senders and sometimes they miss or forget to answer them (yeah right)"

So this is it friends. Your input needed.



sunnyyy said:


> Don't lose hope! inshaAllah ur time will come as well.
> Have you tried conversing with DIAC over phone?
> 
> Regards.


----------



## lahori_Dude

*190 Time Limit*

Dear All, I finally called DIAC to check the status of my 190 Application as my CO was not responding. Wanted to share the following details.

Call was answered after 7 minutes so it didn't take as long as I thought it would.

Operator took my details and then responded as follows:

"CO is actively working on your file and has recently pursued the resources he is utilizing to process your case. Your case involves external checks which usually take longer so you have to be patient with the amount of time it takes. Unfortunately no one can tell you how long external checks would take so the only advice from us is to be patient as this might be a very long wait.
Your case could be decided tomorrow or held for an unknown time limit depending upon the responses from external resource we are using to process your case. 
However I can guarantee you that your file is active and your case is being actively pursued by your case officer. Cases which are chosen for external checks are/can't be decided within the time frame given on our website and are chosen solely on confidential criteria set by the Department (just tell me I am Pakistani).

The reason why your CO has not responded to any of your emails might be that they get emails all day long from various senders and sometimes they miss or forget to answer them (yeah right)"

This is it friends. Feel free to comment


----------



## paki_migrant

Dear Forum Members,

I have a situation here regarding medicals. My wife and two sons had gone through their medical tests on 4/3/2013. CO confirmed me on 19/3/2013 that all have been referred. After waiting for two months i sent a status inquiry yesterday to which CO replied that he is still waiting for the finalization of medical results for one of my son and he has sent an e-mail to their health department and would get back to me as soon as he gets any response.
Today i received his mail that my son's medicals were not uploaded to e-health and i should contact my panel doctor to check although it looks from his e-mail of 19th march that all would have been received to get the referral afterwards.
I called up the doctor and he told me that he was not able to submit reports for both of my sons( 4 and 1 year old) due to the reason of HIV and X-ray tests requirement appearing against their names which were actually not required. He mailed health strategies to resolve this issue. Health strategies responded back with the removal of above tests for one son but tests requirement was still appearing against my younger son. He reminded health strategies again but got no response and so the medicals were not uploaded.
The Doctor never bothered to inform me about this situation until today neither CO until i asked status yesterday.
I conveyed all this to my CO and he told me that tests requirements were removed for my younger son as well. On the other hand doctor has still found those requirements not removed.
I have requested doctor to send me the screen shot of that page to send it to my CO.
I don't understand Who is actually responsible to resolve this IT related issue ?

Suggestion/comments required please.


----------



## paki_migrant

Dear Forum Members,

I have a situation here regarding medicals. My wife and two sons had gone through their medical tests on 4/3/2013. CO confirmed me on 19/3/2013 that all have been referred. After waiting for two months i sent a status inquiry yesterday to which CO replied that he is still waiting for the finalization of medical results for one of my son and he has sent an e-mail to their health department and would get back to me as soon as he gets any response.
Today i received his mail that my son's medicals were not uploaded to e-health and i should contact my panel doctor to check although it looks from his e-mail of 19th march that all would have been received to get the referral afterwards.
I called up the doctor and he told me that he was not able to submit reports for both of my sons( 4 and 1 year old) due to the reason of HIV and X-ray tests requirement appearing against their names which were actually not required. He mailed health strategies to resolve this issue. Health strategies responded back with the removal of above tests for one son but tests requirement was still appearing against my younger son. He reminded health strategies again but got no response and so the medicals were not uploaded.
The Doctor never bothered to inform me about this situation until today neither CO until i asked status yesterday.
I conveyed all this to my CO and he told me that tests requirements were removed for my younger son as well. On the other hand doctor has still found those requirements not removed.
I have requested doctor to send me the screen shot of that page to send it to my CO.
I don't understand Who is actually responsible to resolve this IT related issue ?

Suggestion/comments required please.


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Experts,

I need to confirm one thing...I have provided just one email address in the Question No-18 of the Form 80 mistakenly...Do you guys think that it is this much sensitive that i need to inform my CO about any other email address which i may be using irrespective of the fact whether i even use them very rare and these were my old email addresses or the one which i normally use for correspondence with DIAC and other will serve the purpose...?

Your expert opinions please,


----------



## Pencil

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I need to confirm one thing...I have provided just one email address in the Question No-18 of the Form 80 mistakenly...Do you guys think that it is this much sensitive that i need to inform my CO about any other email address which i may be using irrespective of the fact whether i even use them very rare and these were my old email addresses or the one which i normally use for correspondence with DIAC and other will serve the purpose...?
> 
> Your expert opinions please,


Why don't you put forwarding of old email addresseses to active one? However make sure you keep the email addresses alive. 

Otherwise you may fill form 1022-change of circumantances, for any kind of informing update.


----------



## Rezasol

paki_migrant said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I have a situation here regarding medicals. My wife and two sons had gone through their medical tests on 4/3/2013. CO confirmed me on 19/3/2013 that all have been referred. After waiting for two months i sent a status inquiry yesterday to which CO replied that he is still waiting for the finalization of medical results for one of my son and he has sent an e-mail to their health department and would get back to me as soon as he gets any response.
> Today i received his mail that my son's medicals were not uploaded to e-health and i should contact my panel doctor to check although it looks from his e-mail of 19th march that all would have been received to get the referral afterwards.
> I called up the doctor and he told me that he was not able to submit reports for both of my sons( 4 and 1 year old) due to the reason of HIV and X-ray tests requirement appearing against their names which were actually not required. He mailed health strategies to resolve this issue. Health strategies responded back with the removal of above tests for one son but tests requirement was still appearing against my younger son. He reminded health strategies again but got no response and so the medicals were not uploaded.
> The Doctor never bothered to inform me about this situation until today neither CO until i asked status yesterday.
> I conveyed all this to my CO and he told me that tests requirements were removed for my younger son as well. On the other hand doctor has still found those requirements not removed.
> *I have requested doctor to send me the screen shot of that page to send it to my CO.
> I don't understand Who is actually responsible to resolve this IT related issue ?*
> 
> Suggestion/comments required please.


No one.. 
to say the least, **** happens.. can't do anything about it =)

keep at it and inshaa Allah it'll work out eventually.. 
most probably this will put your cases on priority because it was their fault..


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Pensil,

Why don't you put forwarding of old email addressees to active one? *(I did not get an understanding of this)*....Can you please clarify what you wanted to convey...?


----------



## paki_migrant

Rezasol said:


> No one..
> to say the least, **** happens.. can't do anything about it =)
> 
> keep at it and inshaa Allah it'll work out eventually..
> most probably this will put your cases on priority because it was their fault..


I hope it would be prioritized now as i have already waited too much for no solid reasons, i m not into external checks as well.


----------



## Pencil

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear All, I finally called DIAC to check the status of my 190 Application as my CO was not responding. Wanted to share the following details.
> 
> Call was answered after 7 minutes so it didn't take as long as I thought it would.
> 
> Operator took my details and then responded as follows:
> 
> "CO is actively working on your file and has recently pursued the resources he is utilizing to process your case. Your case involves external checks which usually take longer so you have to be patient with the amount of time it takes. Unfortunately no one can tell you how long external checks would take so the only advice from us is to be patient as this might be a very long wait.
> Your case could be decided tomorrow or held for an unknown time limit depending upon the responses from external resource we are using to process your case.
> However I can guarantee you that your file is active and your case is being actively pursued by your case officer. Cases which are chosen for external checks are/can't be decided within the time frame given on our website and are chosen solely on confidential criteria set by the Department (just tell me I am Pakistani).
> 
> The reason why your CO has not responded to any of your emails might be that they get emails all day long from various senders and sometimes they miss or forget to answer them (yeah right)"
> 
> This is it friends. Feel free to comment


My friend, I would suggest you to hold your horses  and following this link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

You will be able to get clear idea how long does it take for Pakistani applicants.


----------



## Pencil

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Pensil,
> 
> Why don't you put forwarding of old email addressees to active one? *(I did not get an understanding of this)*....Can you please clarify what you wanted to convey...?


In the case of multiple email accounts, you may configure one place to check. i.e. if you two hotmail accounts but you are active on gmail only then configure hotmail's pop3 settings or vice versa. 

Get help from this link: How to Send and Receive Hotmail from Your Gmail Account


----------



## mimran

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear All, I finally called DIAC to check the status of my 190 Application as my CO was not responding. Wanted to share the following details.
> 
> Call was answered after 7 minutes so it didn't take as long as I thought it would.
> 
> Operator took my details and then responded as follows:
> 
> "CO is actively working on your file and has recently pursued the resources he is utilizing to process your case. Your case involves external checks which usually take longer so you have to be patient with the amount of time it takes. Unfortunately no one can tell you how long external checks would take so the only advice from us is to be patient as this might be a very long wait.
> Your case could be decided tomorrow or held for an unknown time limit depending upon the responses from external resource we are using to process your case.
> However I can guarantee you that your file is active and your case is being actively pursued by your case officer. Cases which are chosen for external checks are/can't be decided within the time frame given on our website and are chosen solely on confidential criteria set by the Department (just tell me I am Pakistani).
> 
> The reason why your CO has not responded to any of your emails might be that they get emails all day long from various senders and sometimes they miss or forget to answer them (yeah right)"
> 
> This is it friends. Feel free to comment



Usually 190 dont get security checks. I fear that you are one of those who has to undergo security checks. Anyways good luck for your case.


----------



## sweethina99

plz add my time line to the Google spreadsheet as well

NSW 190 Systems administrator visa lodged on 14th May 2013. Documents submitted 20th May, PCC has been applied for, Medical Appointment on 30th of May.

I don't know whether the case officer has been allocated or not


----------



## paki_migrant

paki_migrant said:


> I hope it would be prioritized now as i have already waited too much for no solid reasons, i m not into external checks as well.


Reporting...

Got screen shot of e-health page and sent it to CO who immediately e-mailed health strategies asking their help or advice. I was in CC


----------



## farhanghafoor

On my querry last week regarding whether my CO has all the documents she needs, she replied today that at present she has everything she needs but she asked me to upload payslips from one of my employers again. Moreover she said that my case is under routine processing which may take some time to complete.


IELTS Acad - 8.5(L), 8.5(R), 8(W), 8(S) EOI Lodged - 1st Feb- 189 Invite : 4th Feb, Lodged: 19th Mar , Medicals & Police certificates frontloaded on 5th Apr, CO allocation: Apr 19th, 2013 .


----------



## lahori_Dude

Pencil said:


> My friend, I would suggest you to hold your horses  and following this link:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> You will be able to get clear idea how long does it take for Pakistani applicants.


I know the spreadsheet u mentioned and I know how long does it take for Pakistani 190 applicants. Mine has taken longer than usual that is why I was sharing with others about my case as the common impression is that 190 applicants don't go thru external security checks.
Read my signatures and time it has taken so far for my 190 app. U might be able to figure what I was talking about.


----------



## Pencil

lahori_Dude said:


> I know the spreadsheet u mentioned and I know how long does it take for Pakistani 190 applicants. Mine has taken longer than usual that is why I was sharing with others about my case as the common impression is that 190 applicants don't go thru external security checks.
> Read my signatures and time it has taken so far for my 190 app. U might be able to figure what I was talking about.


Where is it stated that 190 don't go through security checks? You are oct 2012 case for wait for another 16 months.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

Pencil said:


> Where is it stated that 190 don't go through security checks? You are oct 2012 case for wait for another 16 months.


What is the usual time frame for the 190 visa?


----------



## Pencil

ChrisJAnderson said:


> What is the usual time frame for the 190 visa?


 SLA of immigration timeline mentions 6 months 
http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm however No one can state that for HR countries, as it depends upon internal/external checks (a BIG black hole).


----------



## khanash

seniors please help me....
i got my negative assessment by post today.....
they have not counted my experience before the degree award date.
i completed my bachelor in 2005 its mentioned in transcripts and then MBA in 2007 but i got my degrees issued in 2012 only when i decided to apply for vetassess.i never needed my degrees before.
do you think i can appeal upon this....
so confused


----------



## msvayani

khanash said:


> seniors please help me....
> i got my negative assessment by post today.....
> they have not counted my experience before the degree award date.
> i completed my bachelor in 2005 its mentioned in transcripts and then MBA in 2007 but i got my degrees issued in 2012 only when i decided to apply for vetassess.i never needed my degrees before.
> do you think i can appeal upon this....
> so confused


Don't know if you can appeal this but you should have sent the confirmation letter as well from your both universities that you completed your degrees in 2005 and 2007 respectively.


----------



## khanash

the MBA university had this certificate that i completed my education in 2007 but still they put there 2012........im doomed
i think it is common here one doesnt get the degree issued as soon as he completes the qualification.....


----------



## Pencil

khanash said:


> the MBA university had this certificate that i completed my education in 2007 but still they put there 2012........im doomed
> i think it is common here one doesnt get the degree issued as soon as he completes the qualification.....


You can always appeal along with valid point to prove with proofs. There is some cost per appeal I guess. 
However as you are mentioning, they wrongly calculated your experience after your bachelors then you need some kind of written proof that you never needed MBA for that job.


----------



## khanash

no that not the point ...i did need MBA infact it is highly relevant but they counted my experience after the degree date not the completion date.i got my degree issued in 2012 but i completed the program in 2007


----------



## Pencil

khanash said:


> no that not the point ...i did need MBA infact it is highly relevant but they counted my experience after the degree date not the completion date.i got my degree issued in 2012 but i completed the program in 2007


Show them provisional/pass certificate and let them know that degree was issued when you needed. 
You had to taken care of it even before sending them files.


----------



## lahori_Dude

Pencil said:


> Where is it stated that 190 don't go through security checks? You are oct 2012 case for wait for another 16 months.


Where is it stated that they do. Check out the processing time for 190 Pakistani applicants in google excel sheet so u know what u r talking about.


----------



## Pencil

lahori_Dude said:


> Where is it stated that they do. Check out the processing time for 190 Pakistani applicants in google excel sheet so u know what u r talking about.


I knew what I am talking about, list shows you need 16 more months as there is backlog and you are mid 2012 case

Please do keep believing there are no security checks as it helps many while awaiting....


----------



## khanash

seniors please help me....has anybody seen any such case
i got my negative assessment by post today.....
they have not counted my experience before the degree award date.
i completed my bachelor in 2005 its mentioned in transcripts and then MBA in 2007 but i got my degrees issued in 2012 only when i decided to apply for vetassess.i never needed my degrees before.
do you think i can appeal upon this....
so confused


----------



## khanash

seniors....help please
i got negative assessment frm vetassess......they mentioned my qualification date when i got the degree issued....my bcom is done in 2005 while MBA in 2007 but the degree i got issued in 2012 when thought of applying for vetassess....they counted my experience after 2012.....
do you think i can do anything about it....
will reassessment help


----------



## opfian

khanash said:


> seniors....help please
> i got negative assessment frm vetassess......they mentioned my qualification date when i got the degree issued....my bcom is done in 2005 while MBA in 2007 but the degree i got issued in 2012 when thought of applying for vetassess....they counted my experience after 2012.....
> do you think i can do anything about it....
> will reassessment help




Do you have your DMC/Transcript? If your DMC/transcript was issued earlier then they should consider that date which may be obviously dating back to 2007.


----------



## khanash

opfian said:


> Do you have your DMC/Transcript? If your DMC/transcript was issued earlier then they should consider that date which may be obviously dating back to 2007.


yes i gave my transcrpts and my degree also states the year of completion .the issuance date was 2012.and they wrote that


----------



## Rezasol

khanash said:


> seniors please help me....has anybody seen any such case
> i got my negative assessment by post today.....
> they have not counted my experience before the degree award date.
> i completed my bachelor in 2005 its mentioned in transcripts and then MBA in 2007 but i got my degrees issued in 2012 only when i decided to apply for vetassess.i never needed my degrees before.
> do you think i can appeal upon this....
> so confused


you can go for review.. 
get letters from institution that "degrees" are awarded on request of the candidate but courses are completed upon receipt of "Pass" status in the transcript.. or get a specific case letter from institute that since you didn't ask for the degree from the institute, it didn't issue it earlier and if you had asked for it, you would've received it in 2007 / 5 etc..

B.Com's degrees are awarded after couple of years.. (I completed my BCom in 2007 and degree was awarded in 2009) same was accepted by DIAC with acceptance of experience after my Bcom.


----------



## lahori_Dude

Pencil said:


> I knew what I am talking about, list shows you need 16 more months as there is backlog and you are mid 2012 case
> 
> Please do keep believing there are no security checks as it helps many while awaiting....


Disagreed


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

Pencil said:


> SLA of immigration timeline mentions 6 months
> http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm however No one can state that for HR countries, as it depends upon internal/external checks (a BIG black hole).


And yet you are talking about "16" more months? The math doesn't add up here.


----------



## Pencil

ChrisJAnderson said:


> And yet you are talking about "16" more months? The math doesn't add up here.


Hope you and lahori_dude will get in 6 months....


Just wondering if there is any 190 who got grant in 6 months!!!


----------



## mimran

Pencil said:


> Hope you and lahori_dude will get in 6 months....
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there is any 190 who got grant in 6 months!!!


Infact many 190 got visa within 3 months and lahori dude is right. All the 190 applicants got visa in short time - 3 months without any security checks (which we believe, because sc if conducted for them could not be such short)


----------



## Xscaper

Pencil said:


> Hope you and lahori_dude will get in 6 months....
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there is any 190 who got grant in 6 months!!!


errrr......Hello there


----------



## Rezasol

It's quite simple... 

Normally, and I mean, Normally, there are no extensive SCs in 190 visa. They get PCC/Med calls as soon as CO is assigned to them and when these documents are finalized, they get the grant. 

There are few cases however where some 190 candidates like a russian Kostya (or something) named fellow on the forum who applied for a 190 visa was undergoing lengthy security checks.. 

In short, if your CO mentions; 
"External Security Checks", "Internal Security Checks", "Routine Processing" or a combination of words among these three quoted statements, you are undergoing ASIO security checks which can take up to 16 to 18 months.. so buckle up! it's going to be a long ride..


----------



## Xscaper

lahori_Dude said:


> After suggestion by all of you forum friends I made an Inquiry Call to DIAC Adelaide today. Following are the details which I am sharing with you.
> 
> Call was answered after 7 minutes so it didn't take as long as I thought it would.
> 
> Operator took my details and then responded as follows:
> 
> "CO is actively working on your file and has recently pursued the resources he is utilizing to process your case. Your case involves external checks which usually take longer so you have to be patient with the amount of time it takes. Unfortunately no one can tell you how long external checks would take so the only advice from us is to be patient as this might be a very long wait.
> Your case could be decided tomorrow or held for an unknown time limit depending upon the responses from external resource we are using to process your case.
> However I can guarantee you that your file is active and your case is being actively pursued by your case officer. Cases which are chosen for external checks are/can't be decided within the time frame given on our website and are chosen solely on confidential criteria set by the Department (just tell me I am Pakistani).
> 
> The reason why your CO has not responded to any of your emails might be that they get emails all day long from various senders and sometimes they miss or forget to answer them (yeah right)"
> 
> So this is it friends. Your input needed.


That's interesting(albeit frustrating for you). Nobody seems to have any idea what their criteria for security checks is. It initially felt from the look of things that 190 applicants do not go through security checks but that never seemed very logical. I think they DO have some criteria that they use to refer cases for SC nowadays(even for 190 applicants). I recall a member on this forum from Russia who had to wait a long time after applying for 190(8 months+). Don't know whether he's got the granted or not.

Hopefully your SC gets completed quickly!


----------



## opfian

khanash said:


> yes i gave my transcrpts and my degree also states the year of completion .the issuance date was 2012.and they wrote that


May be you can call them and discuss the situation with some assessment officer.


----------



## lahori_Dude

*190 Length Security Checks*



Rezasol said:


> It's quite simple...
> 
> Normally, and I mean, Normally, there are no extensive SCs in 190 visa. They get PCC/Med calls as soon as CO is assigned to them and when these documents are finalized, they get the grant.
> 
> There are few cases however where some 190 candidates like a russian Kostya (or something) named fellow on the forum who applied for a 190 visa was undergoing lengthy security checks..
> 
> In short, if your CO mentions;
> "External Security Checks", "Internal Security Checks", "Routine Processing" or a combination of words among these three quoted statements, you are undergoing ASIO security checks which can take up to 16 to 18 months.. so buckle up! it's going to be a long ride..


Good reply Rezasol. Now that is a professional way of explaining things instead of insisting on , " I am right and you are wrong". 
Also for some forum friends following is the list of 190 applicants from Pakistan who got approved in less than 6 months (mentioned in google spreadsheet as well but....? )


1- Muhammad Umair Iqbal (Total Time: 4 Months) —Pakistan Based 
Visa App Lodge :25 Aug---Ack Rec : 28th Aug---Med : 13th Sep---PCC : 14th Sep--Grant: 13 December 2012

2-immu999 (Total Time: 5 Months) PHONE CALL JOB VERIFICATION—Karachi Based 
(SS for SA)( ICT Business Analyst) 6th September 2012 – Logged, 8th October - Grant:8th Feb 2013- Grant

3-wanttomove (Total Time: 3 Months)- FEMALE-NO JOB VERIFICATION—Lahore Based (261312)| 190 Lodged: 8 Sep 12 | Meds->finalized: 24 Sep->14 Dec2012 | CO: 27 Sep 12 | Grant: 14 Dec 2012

4-AUSA (Total Time: 4 Months) NO JOB VERIFICATION—Dubai Based 
Mech. Engr -190 Applied : 18 Sep 2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant – 21 January 2013 

5-Destination Journey (Total Time: 5 Months) NO JOB VERIFICATION—Pakistan Based Visa Filed 2nd Oct 2012 | CO: 2nd Nov 2012| Meds 15th Nov 2012 | Form 80 & PCC: 18th Nov 2012| Grant: 27th Feb 2013

6-RUKN (Total Time: 2 Months)—Pakistan Based Visa Applied November 26, 2012 CO allocated 8 December 2012-Grant: 30 January 2013

7-Umair Ahmad (Total Time: 4 Months) (SS for SA) Visa Applied December 8, 2012 CO allocated 19 December 2012-- Grant: 03 Apr 2013

8-farhan-dubai (Total Time: 2-1/2 Months)NO JOB VERIFICATION—UAE Based 
Visa Applied:17 Jan 2013, CO assigned 05/02/2013. PCC&Meds: 20/02/2013: Grant: 27th March 2013

9-Haris Mansoor (Total Time: 3-1/2 Months)—Pakistan Based 
(SS for SA)--Visa Applied-4th Jan | PCC & Meds 14th Feb 2013 Grant: 17 April 2013

10- xscaper (Total Time: 1 Months) NO JOB VERIFICATION (Australia Based)
Visa (190) Applied: 28-03-2013 Grant: 22 April 2013


----------



## Pencil

lahori_Dude said:


> Good reply Rezasol. Now that is a professional way of explaining things instead of insisting on , " I am right and you are wrong".
> Also for some forum friends following is the list of 190 applicants from Pakistan who got approved in less than 6 months (mentioned in google spreadsheet as well but....? )
> 
> 
> 1- Muhammad Umair Iqbal (Total Time: 4 Months) —Pakistan Based
> Visa App Lodge :25 Aug---Ack Rec : 28th Aug---Med : 13th Sep---PCC : 14th Sep--Grant: 13 December 2012
> 
> 2-immu999 (Total Time: 5 Months) PHONE CALL JOB VERIFICATION—Karachi Based
> (SS for SA)( ICT Business Analyst) 6th September 2012 – Logged, 8th October - Grant:8th Feb 2013- Grant
> 
> 3-wanttomove (Total Time: 3 Months)- FEMALE-NO JOB VERIFICATION—Lahore Based (261312)| 190 Lodged: 8 Sep 12 | Meds->finalized: 24 Sep->14 Dec2012 | CO: 27 Sep 12 | Grant: 14 Dec 2012
> 
> 4-AUSA (Total Time: 4 Months) NO JOB VERIFICATION—Dubai Based
> Mech. Engr -190 Applied : 18 Sep 2012 : CO 18.10.2012 : Grant – 21 January 2013
> 
> 5-Destination Journey (Total Time: 5 Months) NO JOB VERIFICATION—Pakistan Based Visa Filed 2nd Oct 2012 | CO: 2nd Nov 2012| Meds 15th Nov 2012 | Form 80 & PCC: 18th Nov 2012| Grant: 27th Feb 2013
> 
> 6-RUKN (Total Time: 2 Months)—Pakistan Based Visa Applied November 26, 2012 CO allocated 8 December 2012-Grant: 30 January 2013
> 
> 7-Umair Ahmad (Total Time: 4 Months) (SS for SA) Visa Applied December 8, 2012 CO allocated 19 December 2012-- Grant: 03 Apr 2013
> 
> 8-farhan-dubai (Total Time: 2-1/2 Months)NO JOB VERIFICATION—UAE Based
> Visa Applied:17 Jan 2013, CO assigned 05/02/2013. PCC&Meds: 20/02/2013: Grant: 27th March 2013
> 
> 9-Haris Mansoor (Total Time: 3-1/2 Months)—Pakistan Based
> (SS for SA)--Visa Applied-4th Jan | PCC & Meds 14th Feb 2013 Grant: 17 April 2013
> 
> 10- xscaper (Total Time: 1 Months) NO JOB VERIFICATION (Australia Based)
> Visa (190) Applied: 28-03-2013 Grant: 22 April 2013


See my friend, you have applied in "13 Dec 12" so as per your claim you should had got visa in three months like above mentioned cases but you are still not of those lucky ones as of now i.e. 5 months, 3 weeks, 1 day!!!

I need not to clarify but let me say that: there is no point of proving "I am right and you are wrong" neither for me nor for rest of forum members (I guess). At least I am not here to show-off "Professionalism" and what is that supposed to be . I was just trying to help you out to get the facts right and to help you set the right expectations. As your signature is already stating "Losing Patience"

Last but not the least, I am wishing/praying for you to get grant sooner.


----------



## SMShoaib

AOA All:
Just came back after performing Umrah, Alhumdolillah.
Was out of forum for the last about 15 days. Any update of visa grant or medical call in between?


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Mubarik*

Alhumdolillah, Brother A lot of Muabrik on performing Umrah, May Allah give you more.


SMShoaib said:


> AOA All:
> Just came back after performing Umrah, Alhumdolillah.
> Was out of forum for the last about 15 days. Any update of visa grant or medical call in between?


----------



## fmasaud84

Pencil said:


> See my friend, you have applied in "13 Dec 12" so as per your claim you should had got visa in three months like above mentioned cases but you are still not of those lucky ones as of now i.e. 5 months, 3 weeks, 1 day!!!
> 
> I need not to clarify but let me say that: there is no point of proving "I am right and you are wrong" neither for me nor for rest of forum members (I guess). At least I am not here to show-off "Professionalism" and what is that supposed to be . I was just trying to help you out to get the facts right and to help you set the right expectations. As your signature is already stating "Losing Patience"
> 
> Last but not the least, I am wishing/praying for you to get grant sooner.


well i think .. what he is trying to say that you dont have to say 16 months or 18 months.
because you are not sure as well, if you have seen 16-18 months wait that was for 176-175 visas. but since this is other case in this also there maybe delay but not as much as it was for previous visas.

anyway this is a mystery that how long this will take because so far not even a single 189 application ( male ) has got the visa.

in my case i am happy if this is taking time because i am not planning to move sooner i need more time . but i know out there .... there are people frustrated and waiting as they have to plan further about their lives.

we need to see when 1st 189 applicant will complet 2 months , if this will happen then we can not say anything.

i am not sure what kind of security checks they have. as for me i have been living abroad since i was 16 years old and i have lived in 2 countries since then.

i don't know how this works. but i hope everyone gets the approval as soon as possible.


----------



## SMShoaib

sweethina99 said:


> plz add my time line to the Google spreadsheet as well
> 
> NSW 190 Systems administrator visa lodged on 14th May 2013. Documents submitted 20th May, PCC has been applied for, Medical Appointment on 30th of May.
> 
> I don't know whether the case officer has been allocated or not


Are you asked by you CO about your Med/PCC or you r doing at your own?


----------



## sweethina99

SMShoaib said:


> Are you asked by you CO about your Med/PCC or you r doing at your own?


I have not been asked to do so..

but health link appears on my e visa page saying to organize my health examination.
and regarding the PCC they are recommended on the same page .in this case i m doing it beforehand.


----------



## SMShoaib

RockerX said:


> As a matter of policy, why would DIAC want to carry out checks for 176 / 175 and 189 male applicants but not for 190 applicants?
> 
> If someone is applying for 190 does it mean that he does not warrant checks?
> 
> Simply mind boggling these policies..Isnt it?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


DIAC have not shared their policies and criteria for these check. The polices that we normally discuss here is based on the outcome of different applications. So, I do not think anyone can exactly answer you question.


----------



## little.banter

Guys,

Any one have experience in filling form 1022 for new born baby ? I am gona to fill this form near in future.

I have few queries in filling the form. the section "Details of other applicants - Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any
dependants who are/were included in your application?" should i need to fill the details of all the applicants in that section whom i have already included in the application ? or I just need to fill the detail for new born ?


-Thanks a regards


----------



## xubeynalym

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> Any one have experience in filling form 1022 for new born baby ? I am gona to fill this form near in future.


I filled the entire form just the way it was filled before without providing any details of my newborn. I reported the new addition to my application from following

*List details of the information provided on your application which
is no longer current and provide the new correct information
*
1) Information which is no longer current
ADDING A DEPENDENT NEW BORN CHILD TO THE APPLICATION

New correct details
FAMILY NAME: xxxxxxx
GIVEN NAME: xxxxx xxxxxxx

GENDER: xxxxxx
BIRTH: xx-XXX-xxxx (KARACHI)

PASSPORT: xxxxxxxxxx (PAKISTAN)
----------

my case officer accepted it and made the necessary amendments in their system.

xubeynalym


----------



## AusPak

yeah u r doing right


sweethina99 said:


> I have not been asked to do so..
> 
> but health link appears on my e visa page saying to organize my health examination.
> and regarding the PCC they are recommended on the same page .in this case i m doing it beforehand.


----------



## nuked

*Visa Subclass 175 wait time 2+ years now *

Hi All,

I am from Pakistan, I have Applied for Visa Subclass 175 in June 2011. On Thursday 23rd May 2013, my CO requested for Medical and PCC.

I am in process of submitting these soon, what I want to ask is, are there any more checks that will happen? how long more is expected to wait once the PCC and Medicals are submitted.

Just Nerve breaking process, my timelines should tell you all about what I have been through.. 

App Lodged: 8th Jun 2011
Case Officer emailed me in June 2012
I have been communicated about my job change in between.
23rd May got call for Medical and PCC, Meds are booked for 3rd June
Police Clearance, PK should be ready by this week of next week latest.
My Dubai Police clearance will take around 2 weeks, because I am not in Dubai and requires finger prints attestation, and all bla bla processes, which I am going through.


----------



## hajan

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any one have experience in filling form 1022 for new born baby ? I am gona to fill this form near in future.
> 
> I have few queries in filling the form. the section "Details of other applicants - Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any
> dependants who are/were included in your application?" should i need to fill the details of all the applicants in that section whom i have already included in the application ? or I just need to fill the detail for new born ?
> 
> 
> -Thanks a regards


Brother You need to fill information about your self and for all secondary applicants your spouse and your children, if any. If you have added your parents too, then you have to put them also. Because in the last page all applicants (primary you, and all secondary applicants) above 18 have to sign that Form 1022.
And advance congratulations......


----------



## shafaqat309

nuked said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Pakistan, I have Applied for Visa Subclass 175 in June 2011. On Thursday 23rd May 2013, my CO requested for Medical and PCC.
> 
> I am in process of submitting these soon, what I want to ask is, are there any more checks that will happen? how long more is expected to wait once the PCC and Medicals are submitted.
> 
> Just Nerve breaking process, my timelines should tell you all about what I have been through..
> 
> App Lodged: 8th Jun 2011
> Case Officer emailed me in June 2012
> I have been communicated about my job change in between.
> 23rd May got call for Medical and PCC, Meds are booked for 3rd June
> Police Clearance, PK should be ready by this week of next week latest.
> My Dubai Police clearance will take around 2 weeks, because I am not in Dubai and requires finger prints attestation, and all bla bla processes, which I am going through.


Welcome to forum.

should not take that much now, in most of the cases from Pakistan, medical and PCC are the final steps.


----------



## shafaqat309

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any one have experience in filling form 1022 for new born baby ? I am gona to fill this form near in future.
> 
> I have few queries in filling the form. the section "Details of other applicants - Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any
> dependants who are/were included in your application?" should i need to fill the details of all the applicants in that section whom i have already included in the application ? or I just need to fill the detail for new born ?
> 
> 
> -Thanks a regards


I even did not fill any from  , just composed an email to assigned case officer and mentioned the baby name, DOB, Gender, Country of Birth and requested some time for passport.


----------



## hajan

Dear Seniors 
I am reading most of the time comments going here and there about security checks. So what are those?????
*Security checks* .... are your international movements and any of your criminal record home country and abroad. and those checks takes lot of time.
This is what I can tell you email sent by my CO.


----------



## little.banter

xubeynalym said:


> I filled the entire form just the way it was filled before without providing any details of my newborn. I reported the new addition to my application from following
> 
> *List details of the information provided on your application which
> is no longer current and provide the new correct information
> *
> 1) Information which is no longer current
> ADDING A DEPENDENT NEW BORN CHILD TO THE APPLICATION
> 
> New correct details
> FAMILY NAME: xxxxxxx
> GIVEN NAME: xxxxx xxxxxxx
> 
> GENDER: xxxxxx
> BIRTH: xx-XXX-xxxx (KARACHI)
> 
> PASSPORT: xxxxxxxxxx (PAKISTAN)
> ----------
> 
> my case officer accepted it and made the necessary amendments in their system.
> 
> xubeynalym



Thanks a lot buddy for your reply. So for other dependents which are already in the app should be mention in the left column i.e. Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any dependents who are/were included in your application ?


----------



## little.banter

shafaqat309 said:


> I even did not fill any from  , just composed an email to assigned case officer and mentioned the baby name, DOB, Gender, Country of Birth and requested some time for passport.


LOLX passport issue is really hilarious now a days.


----------



## shafaqat309

little.banter said:


> LOLX passport issue is really hilarious now a days.


any idea how much time it is taking these days?


----------



## little.banter

shafaqat309 said:


> any idea how much time it is taking these days?


They are speeding up the process currently they are providing passport for 3-4 April date.

So you can assume 2 months


----------



## Pencil

shafaqat309 said:


> any idea how much time it is taking these days?


Around two to three months. But if you go for 72 Page one, that is delivered in 12 days!


----------



## shafaqat309

what about the validity period? still 5 years?


----------



## Pencil

nuked said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Pakistan, I have Applied for Visa Subclass 175 in June 2011. On Thursday 23rd May 2013, my CO requested for Medical and PCC.
> 
> I am in process of submitting these soon, what I want to ask is, are there any more checks that will happen? how long more is expected to wait once the PCC and Medicals are submitted.
> 
> Just Nerve breaking process, my timelines should tell you all about what I have been through..
> 
> App Lodged: 8th Jun 2011
> Case Officer emailed me in June 2012
> I have been communicated about my job change in between.
> 23rd May got call for Medical and PCC, Meds are booked for 3rd June
> Police Clearance, PK should be ready by this week of next week latest.
> My Dubai Police clearance will take around 2 weeks, because I am not in Dubai and requires finger prints attestation, and all bla bla processes, which I am going through.


As mentioned by senior members as well, it shouldn't be taking long enough for you. However in some cases where Medical results are marked as Category B they refer results to Medical Officer (MO). 

These type of cases are usually sorted out in three months max. Refer https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah4lANKchicUdG5WaVNCcG1aeXhxRXFEVWk2ZFpFNnc#gid=0

Hope you won't go through these!


----------



## shafaqat309

and 1 more thing, if you or ur family member get some problem in medical exam then it could take lot of time.


----------



## Pencil

shafaqat309 said:


> what about the validity period? still 5 years?


It should be 10 years as per new policies. The reason of earlier delivery is there is almost no backlog as it cost almost double then normal book. 

On the other hand you may check some "Reference" in the office and pay almost similar amount to push your ordinary passport on the fast track


----------



## nuked

shafaqat309 said:


> Welcome to forum.
> 
> should not take that much now, in most of the cases from Pakistan, medical and PCC are the final steps.


Thanks shafqat309, since you are also similar to my profession, can you advise me timelines of how easily is it to secure a Job?

how is the job market for Senior PHP Person, what city is good to live in ? how are the costs in sydney?


----------



## vinnie88

hajan said:


> Dear Seniors
> I am reading most of the time comments going here and there about security checks. So what are those?????
> *Security checks* .... are your international movements and any of your criminal record home country and abroad. and those checks takes lot of time.
> This is what I can tell you email sent by my CO.



I honestly dont understand how this whole security check thing work. Why does it take long and why some applicants go through it and some dont go through it makes the entire system quite unreliable. 

I personally know people from my own town who had the exact same situation as me in terms me degree, employment, international travel, religion, langauge etc and they didnt go through these checks and i did go through security check. I believe it's not a standard procedure and there are certainly some issues going on. 


It;s not fair for people to get grants within 7 weeks of lodgement and for some to wait more than a year to get a grant. its totally unfair and weird. 

Lets think about it this way. Would australia just give grants to people within weeks without even checking on them just because of the passport they hold? 

I dont mean to be paranoid here but this is all i can see...

some people get grants days after submitting form 80. its IMPOSSIBLE to clear a persons character requirements within days. This is a fact that some CO's dont even bother with some applicants background, while the same CO would refer someones case to ASIO and uphold it for 14 months. 

It makes me sick


----------



## SMShoaib

nuked said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Pakistan, I have Applied for Visa Subclass 175 in June 2011. On Thursday 23rd May 2013, my CO requested for Medical and PCC.
> 
> I am in process of submitting these soon, what I want to ask is, are there any more checks that will happen? how long more is expected to wait once the PCC and Medicals are submitted.
> 
> Just Nerve breaking process, my timelines should tell you all about what I have been through..
> 
> App Lodged: 8th Jun 2011
> Case Officer emailed me in June 2012
> I have been communicated about my job change in between.
> 23rd May got call for Medical and PCC, Meds are booked for 3rd June
> Police Clearance, PK should be ready by this week of next week latest.
> My Dubai Police clearance will take around 2 weeks, because I am not in Dubai and requires finger prints attestation, and all bla bla processes, which I am going through.


Hi Nuked
I presumed your CO assigned in december 2011. Please correct me if I am wrong.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## mimran

vinnie88 said:


> I honestly dont understand how this whole security check thing work. Why does it take long and why some applicants go through it and some dont go through it makes the entire system quite unreliable.
> 
> I personally know people from my own town who had the exact same situation as me in terms me degree, employment, international travel, religion, langauge etc and they didnt go through these checks and i did go through security check. I believe it's not a standard procedure and there are certainly some issues going on.
> 
> 
> It;s not fair for people to get grants within 7 weeks of lodgement and for some to wait more than a year to get a grant. its totally unfair and weird.
> 
> Lets think about it this way. Would australia just give grants to people within weeks without even checking on them just because of the passport they hold?
> 
> I dont mean to be paranoid here but this is all i can see...
> 
> some people get grants days after submitting form 80. its IMPOSSIBLE to clear a persons character requirements within days. This is a fact that some CO's dont even bother with some applicants background, while the same CO would refer someones case to ASIO and uphold it for 14 months.
> 
> It makes me sick



Agree with your post. But atleast 99% applicants from India do not under go Security checks, whereas 99% applicants from Pakistan had to endure and suffer long security checks.


----------



## vinnie88

I like to share something with people on this forum and some people may or may not like this. I just wanna put it out there thanks to free speech. 

It makes me quite worried and disappointed that somehow DIAC together with ASIO ignore the fact that there are a huge number of terrorist cells out there in many countries such as India, Indonesia, Saudi Arabia, UAE, UK, etc ....

If DIAC thinkins giving grants within 6-8 weeks to applicants from these countries is gonna protect Australia, then they are terribly wrong and mistaken and probably live in a fantcay la la land.

They should send EVERYONE through external checks rather than being blindly picky on a certain number of nationalities. 

for gods sake, lots of people died in the bali bombing attacks and not one single applicant( rarely) from Indonesia goes through external checks. Why is that? 

There has never been a terrorist attach by an Iranian national, yet all Iranians go through lengthy checks, why? Just because America doesnt like them?

UAE and Saudi Arabia harvest terrorism and lots of themhave been known to actively fund terrorism, but their nationals are eligibly for E-visitor visas and get in to Australia easily.

I never wanted to put this out here but I guess it doesnt hurt to share my opinion regarding external checks which is a sub-part of an immigration forum. 

Its such a shame how unbalanced this system is.


----------



## xubeynalym

little.banter said:


> Thanks a lot buddy for your reply. So for other dependents which are already in the app should be mention in the left column i.e. Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any dependents who are/were included in your application ?


Add all the dependent and your partner on the left hand side of the page because you have already provided the information before in your application. New addition in your family is actually change in your case-information so that is why you are providing 1022.


----------



## Bravo

Dear Shoaib,

Kindly update my timeline

Visa App Lodged (189) : Nov 29, 2012
CO Assigned : Jan 23, 2013
Med/PCC Requested : Jan 23, 2013
Med Submitted (Referred) : Feb 14, 2013

Thanks,
Bravo


----------



## Moji

Hi Vinnie88 

I totally agree with you in this regard. Many people may argue that the Australian PR is a privilege and not a right and fair enough I do agree with this, but why is it that some of us have to endure a lengthy hassle with no clear outcome.
Take me for example. Ive been in Australia for almost 5 years now, did my PhD here, I am totally in a safe zone research field (Medical) and pay tax to this nation, yet I have been put through this vague "external check" with no updates for the past 6-7 months. 
I cant understand while the Australian government is so much against racism and discrimination, then why is there so much act of discrimination in reality?
Unfortunately, we are all caught up in some ridiculous game of politics and we are the ones who have to suffer.
I only wish for a brighter future for all of us...


----------



## shafaqat309

nuked said:


> Thanks shafqat309, since you are also similar to my profession, can you advise me timelines of how easily is it to secure a Job?
> 
> how is the job market for Senior PHP Person, what city is good to live in ? how are the costs in sydney?


job wise Sydney is the best but very expensive and many applicants as well, you will find lots of Pakistanis and Muslims.

Melbourne comes at second number and you will find lots of Pakistanis and Muslims there, accommodation is not that much expensive. weather is not that much good.

Brisbane is at 3rd number, no too many jobs, not too many applicants and expensive as well and not that much community. Excellent weather 

Accommodation will be a pain anywhere you live in Australia, try to find accommodation before you come here.


----------



## millinium_bug

AOA,
Dear all just rejoin this forum.... as i was away to perform Umerah ..... 
What are the updates for 175 / 176 medical call?????


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## fabregas

millinium_bug said:


> AOA,
> Dear all just rejoin this forum.... as i was away to perform Umerah .....
> What are the updates for 175 / 176 medical call?????
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Waiting as usual


----------



## fmasaud84

Well... i have received an email from Team4 , that email is not from my case officer but someone else and they have asked me to send the details of all the passports i had in past.

i am not sure what does this mean .. but good to hear from them =)


----------



## fmasaud84

Well... i have received an email from Team4 , that email is not from my case officer but someone else and they have asked me to send the details of all the passports i had in past.

i am not sure what does this mean .. but good to hear from them =)


----------



## fabregas

ambproject said:


> No one seems to know that are PCC and medical request is last step for 189 or job verifications begin after that


Usually job verfication is done before medical call but you never know with DIAC


----------



## SMShoaib

Bravo said:


> Dear Shoaib,
> 
> Kindly update my timeline
> 
> Visa App Lodged (189) : Nov 29, 2012
> CO Assigned : Jan 23, 2013
> Med/PCC Requested : Jan 23, 2013
> Med Submitted (Referred) : Feb 14, 2013
> 
> Thanks,
> Bravo


Thanks Bravo. Timeline sheet updated


----------



## ahmed84

My theory regarding the external checks is as follow: 

applicants from countries that have strong security establishment and connections with Australia may not need to go through security checks. And applicants from countries with weak security or some level of instability or don't share their security information with Australia have to go through lengthy process because it is not easy for the external agencies to access their information readily.

You mentioned Saudi Arabia and UAE as examples, these two countries have strong security establishment especially after some of their citizens were involved in terror attacks and I believe they coordinate well with other security organizations in the world and share information which makes it easier for Australian immigration to verify the background of the applicant from these countries. Even US gives visas to Saudi citizens in less than 5 days because of the collaboration between the intelligence services of the two countries and I even heard recently that saudi travelers may not need to go through extensive security check at American airports.

But countries like Pakistan, Iran and Bangladesh for example have weak security organizations OR have strong ones but don't share information with Australia for some reason or another which makes it slower to verify applicants from these countries.



vinnie88 said:


> I like to share something with people on this forum and some people may or may not like this. I just wanna put it out there thanks to free speech.
> 
> It makes me quite worried and disappointed that somehow DIAC together with ASIO ignore the fact that there are a huge number of terrorist cells out there in many countries such as India, Indonesia, Saudi Arabia, UAE, UK, etc ....
> 
> If DIAC thinkins giving grants within 6-8 weeks to applicants from these countries is gonna protect Australia, then they are terribly wrong and mistaken and probably live in a fantcay la la land.
> 
> They should send EVERYONE through external checks rather than being blindly picky on a certain number of nationalities.
> 
> for gods sake, lots of people died in the bali bombing attacks and not one single applicant( rarely) from Indonesia goes through external checks. Why is that?
> 
> There has never been a terrorist attach by an Iranian national, yet all Iranians go through lengthy checks, why? Just because America doesnt like them?
> 
> UAE and Saudi Arabia harvest terrorism and lots of themhave been known to actively fund terrorism, but their nationals are eligibly for E-visitor visas and get in to Australia easily.
> 
> I never wanted to put this out here but I guess it doesnt hurt to share my opinion regarding external checks which is a sub-part of an immigration forum.
> 
> Its such a shame how unbalanced this system is.


----------



## Pencil

millinium_bug said:


> AOA,
> Dear all just rejoin this forum.... as i was away to perform Umerah .....
> What are the updates for 175 / 176 medical call?????
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


In the same boat as yours! No updates so far! "security checks"


----------



## mimran

ahmed84 said:


> My theory regarding the external checks is as follow:
> 
> applicants from countries that have strong security establishment and connections with Australia may not need to go through security checks. And applicants from countries with weak security or some level of instability or don't share their security information with Australia have to go through lengthy process because it is not easy for the external agencies to access their information readily.
> 
> You mentioned Saudi Arabia and UAE as examples, these two countries have strong security establishment especially after some of their citizens were involved in terror attacks and I believe they coordinate well with other security organizations in the world and share information which makes it easier for Australian immigration to verify the background of the applicant from these countries. Even US gives visas to Saudi citizens in less than 5 days because of the collaboration between the intelligence services of the two countries and I even heard recently that saudi travelers may not need to go through extensive security check at American airports.
> 
> But countries like Pakistan, Iran and Bangladesh for example have weak security organizations OR have strong ones but don't share information with Australia for some reason or another which makes it slower to verify applicants from these countries.




Yes Ahmed, good point. But still that does not explain what makes them to suffer some candidates to go through long security checks around 2 years and others dont go through security checks at all. Latest example is 190 visa where several Pakistanis got it within 3 months without any security checks, whereas its counter part visa 176 is still going through long security checks.


----------



## lahori_Dude

*details of all the passports*



fmasaud84 said:


> Well... i have received an email from Team4 , that email is not from my case officer but someone else and they have asked me to send the details of all the passports i had in past.
> 
> i am not sure what does this mean .. but good to hear from them =)


I was asked the same and a few forum members from Russia and Iran on this expat forum too. They use those details on the Information Exchange Grid to check/verify your travel & immigration history. Check for "The Five Country Conference ('FCC') Data Exchange" on google and you will know how we (the privileged HR citizens) are scrutinized.


----------



## lahori_Dude

Exactly, Whereas in practice there is not much of a difference between 176 & 190. What a joke.



mimran said:


> Yes Ahmed, good point. But still that does not explain what makes them to suffer some candidates to go through long security checks around 2 years and others dont go through security checks at all. Latest example is 190 visa where several Pakistanis got it within 3 months without any security checks, whereas its counter part visa 176 is still going through long security checks.


----------



## AusPak

Alhumdulillah Got Grant today

Visa Sub Class 190
State Sponsorship NSW
Applied on 8 April 2013
Case officer assigned (Team 4 initials LW)22 April 2013
Visa Grant 29 May 2013


----------



## msvayani

AusPak said:


> Alhumdulillah Got Grant today
> 
> Visa Sub Class 190
> State Sponsorship NSW
> Applied on 8 April 2013
> Case officer assigned (Team 4 initials LW)22 April 2013
> Visa Grant 29 May 2013


Congrats! You've got the grant in a record time. :clap2:

Best of luck!


----------



## fmasaud84

AusPak said:


> Alhumdulillah Got Grant today
> 
> Visa Sub Class 190
> State Sponsorship NSW
> Applied on 8 April 2013
> Case officer assigned (Team 4 initials LW)22 April 2013
> Visa Grant 29 May 2013


Congrat !!!..

i have team 4 as well . . SB but my visa class is 189.

she has asked for my previous passports . i wonder why they are asking that .


----------



## little.banter

AusPak said:


> Alhumdulillah Got Grant today
> 
> Visa Sub Class 190
> State Sponsorship NSW
> Applied on 8 April 2013
> Case officer assigned (Team 4 initials LW)22 April 2013
> Visa Grant 29 May 2013


Can you tell us what is your occupation and how many were your dependent ?

When did you do the medical ?


----------



## ils2_fly

fmasaud84 said:


> Congrat !!!..
> 
> i have team 4 as well . . SB but my visa class is 189.
> 
> she has asked for my previous passports . i wonder why they are asking that .


Masud: As your CO already asked for your previous passport, then you have no other options other than proivde CO the same ASAP. This will definitely expedite your process


----------



## fmasaud84

ils2_fly said:


> Masud: As your CO already asked for your previous passport, then you have no other options other than proivde CO the same ASAP. This will definitely expedite your process


I have sent her the details already. just curious that if this is the normal procedure 

because i have not heard anyone talking about this


----------



## SMShoaib

AusPak said:


> Alhumdulillah Got Grant today
> 
> Visa Sub Class 190
> State Sponsorship NSW
> Applied on 8 April 2013
> Case officer assigned (Team 4 initials LW)22 April 2013
> Visa Grant 29 May 2013


Congratulation Auspak for your speedy grant. 
Happy to know that atleast there is one category, 190, whose most applicants are getting speedy grants.
Bro would you please share when did you do your medicals and whether your medicals referred or not?


----------



## hajan

fmasaud84 said:


> Well... i have received an email from Team4 , that email is not from my case officer but someone else and they have asked me to send the details of all the passports i had in past.
> 
> i am not sure what does this mean .. but good to hear from them =)


Bro this what I also encounter. lets hope for ++ our timeline is almost the same


----------



## hajan

fmasaud84 said:


> Congrat !!!..
> 
> i have team 4 as well . . SB but my visa class is 189.
> 
> she has asked for my previous passports . i wonder why they are asking that .


Because you have travel out side Pakistan and they want details


----------



## hajan

AusPak said:


> Alhumdulillah Got Grant today
> 
> Visa Sub Class 190
> State Sponsorship NSW
> Applied on 8 April 2013
> Case officer assigned (Team 4 initials LW)22 April 2013
> Visa Grant 29 May 2013


Congratulation.....


----------



## Pencil

AusPak said:


> Alhumdulillah Got Grant today
> 
> Visa Sub Class 190
> State Sponsorship NSW
> Applied on 8 April 2013
> Case officer assigned (Team 4 initials LW)22 April 2013
> Visa Grant 29 May 2013


Congrats!


----------



## reehan

AusPak said:


> Alhumdulillah Got Grant today
> 
> Visa Sub Class 190
> State Sponsorship NSW
> Applied on 8 April 2013
> Case officer assigned (Team 4 initials LW)22 April 2013
> Visa Grant 29 May 2013


Congrats. Can u plz share when u submitted ur medicals and were they referred? All the best for future move.


----------



## AusPak

261313 Software Engineer
One dependent my wife
Medicals done on 11 April 2013



little.banter said:


> Can you tell us what is your occupation and how many were your dependent ?
> 
> When did you do the medical ?


----------



## AusPak

medicals done on 11 April ....yes my medicals referred to MOC



SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Auspak for your speedy grant.
> Happy to know that atleast there is one category, 190, whose most applicants are getting speedy grants.
> Bro would you please share when did you do your medicals and whether your medicals referred or not?


----------



## lahori_Dude

Mubarakbad Bro, Speedy Grant. Would u plz let me know if you had a job verification call or visit at work.



AusPak said:


> Alhumdulillah Got Grant today
> 
> Visa Sub Class 190
> State Sponsorship NSW
> Applied on 8 April 2013
> Case officer assigned (Team 4 initials LW)22 April 2013
> Visa Grant 29 May 2013


----------



## sulaiman_mehfooz

*Medical/PCC*

Hi friends, this is the first time I am posting on this forum but I have been guided by the senior members here throughout my application process.

Here's my timeline:

Visa applied: 12th June 2012
CO assigned: 9th July 2012
Medical/PCC call: 17th May 2013
Medical/PCC submitted: 29th May 2013
Visa grant: Waiting....

So, I think people with similar timelines should start getting their Medical/PCC calls soon.....and insha Allah I will get my visa soon!!!


----------



## mimran

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hi friends, this is the first time I am posting on this forum but I have been guided by the senior members here throughout my application process.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Visa applied: 12th June 2012
> CO assigned: 9th July 2012
> Medical/PCC call: 17th May 2013
> Medical/PCC submitted: 29th May 2013
> Visa grant: Waiting....
> 
> So, I think people with similar timelines should start getting their Medical/PCC calls soon.....and insha Allah I will get my visa soon!!!


Good to hear that 175/176 2012 applicants are getting medical calls.


----------



## msvayani

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hi friends, this is the first time I am posting on this forum but I have been guided by the senior members here throughout my application process.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Visa applied: 12th June 2012
> CO assigned: 9th July 2012
> Medical/PCC call: 17th May 2013
> Medical/PCC submitted: 29th May 2013
> Visa grant: Waiting....
> 
> So, I think people with similar timelines should start getting their Medical/PCC calls soon.....and insha Allah I will get my visa soon!!!


That's brilliant news. We both have almost identical timelines. Hoping to get the medical in the same month as well


----------



## RockerX

Indeed Brilliant news. My timeline is very similar to yours as well and I also hope to get the pcc/med call soon (Month of May would be great ).

But my 2012 175/176 friends, while it is really good to hear about the med/pcc call still we should not get too excited because so far we have only heard of two cases from 2012 getting a med / pcc call. However, we should remain positive and hopefully we all would get our med/pcc calls and grants soon.

*Bro Msvayani*,

Have you front loaded the meds yet?

Regards,

RX



msvayani said:


> That's brilliant news. We both have almost identical timelines. Hoping to get the medical in the same month as well


----------



## RockerX

Great news. Can you please let us know what category you applied in. Was it 175 or 176 SS or 176 FS? Also, did you have any dependents?

Regards,

RX




sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hi friends, this is the first time I am posting on this forum but I have been guided by the senior members here throughout my application process.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Visa applied: 12th June 2012
> CO assigned: 9th July 2012
> Medical/PCC call: 17th May 2013
> Medical/PCC submitted: 29th May 2013
> Visa grant: Waiting....
> 
> So, I think people with similar timelines should start getting their Medical/PCC calls soon.....and insha Allah I will get my visa soon!!!


----------



## Aladdin.lb

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hi friends, this is the first time I am posting on this forum but I have been guided by the senior members here throughout my application process.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Visa applied: 12th June 2012
> CO assigned: 9th July 2012
> Medical/PCC call: 17th May 2013
> Medical/PCC submitted: 29th May 2013
> Visa grant: Waiting....
> 
> So, I think people with similar timelines should start getting their Medical/PCC calls soon.....and insha Allah I will get my visa soon!!!


Congrats bro, all the best.
is it 175 or 176?


----------



## msvayani

Aladdin.lb said:


> Congrats bro, all the best.
> is it 175 or 176?


Must be 176 if you see the CO allocation time after lodgement.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

msvayani said:


> Must be 176 if you see the CO allocation time after lodgement.


could be though it is not always the case, as in many 175 cases, CO was allocated in 5-6 weeks.


----------



## khanash

asa
senior expats...my friend is applying for vetassess ....he needs to know whether vetassess counts internship ahich is paid and around 40 hrs fortnight in the experience or not...
if anybody has any experience or knowledge then share


----------



## little.banter

AusPak said:


> medicals done on 11 April ....yes my medicals referred to MOC


Amazing AusPak. You did the magic even your medical referred . Amazing yaar

Hope to get the same time lines .

What documents you uploaded can you please share the list ? Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## nuked

SMShoaib said:


> Hi Nuked
> I presumed your CO assigned in december 2011. Please correct me if I am wrong.


I was contacted by Adelaide Dept for some extra information, missing form 80 which did not reach them somehow as I made a paper application.

Officially I was contacted by my CO in May 2012. Informing me about he will be looking into my case.


----------



## noixe

Hi Rep,

Please update my details in the Document covering Pakistani applicants. THanks.


----------



## Cognos Man

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hi friends, this is the first time I am posting on this forum but I have been guided by the senior members here throughout my application process.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Visa applied: 12th June 2012
> CO assigned: 9th July 2012
> Medical/PCC call: 17th May 2013
> Medical/PCC submitted: 29th May 2013
> Visa grant: Waiting....
> 
> So, I think people with similar timelines should start getting their Medical/PCC calls soon.....and insha Allah I will get my visa soon!!!


Congrats yaar.. this is one of the most refreshing news lately. I hope you can share more information about your application, dependents etc. Best of luck with visa grant.

ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (Perth, WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


----------



## SMShoaib

nuked said:


> I was contacted by Adelaide Dept for some extra information, missing form 80 which did not reach them somehow as I made a paper application.
> 
> Officially I was contacted by my CO in May 2012. Informing me about he will be looking into my case.


Thanks for the info.

If you are an online applicant, then you can may visit this link
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa 

the date against "Application being processed further" is normally the date when CO assigned to you.


----------



## asad747

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hi friends, this is the first time I am posting on this forum but I have been guided by the senior members here throughout my application process.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Visa applied: 12th June 2012
> CO assigned: 9th July 2012
> Medical/PCC call: 17th May 2013
> Medical/PCC submitted: 29th May 2013
> Visa grant: Waiting....
> 
> So, I think people with similar timelines should start getting their Medical/PCC calls soon.....and insha Allah I will get my visa soon!!!



Did you apply for 189 Visa??? & your location is Pakistan or UAE??


----------



## paki_migrant

Dear All,

I have been granted my visa just now.
Need your prayers for my move.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

ambproject said:


> Seems all of us who are on this forum are without agents ? Does hiring an agent help in this process heard some stories and thinking to hire some lawyer for speediness .Mumtaz law associates are quite capable in Pakistan even heard by appointing an agent even some how job verification is reduced or say they show leniency


I have come across some guys in the forum were using agents, and I remember seeing a thread about this,I have applied through an agent myself, as I didn't know this forum at that time, and I had no clue where to start from.

using agent will save you the time, also the best practices advice based on their experience, still you have to weight that against agents' fees to decide if it is worth it for you or not.

Best
Aladdin


----------



## Aladdin.lb

paki_migrant said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been granted my visa just now.
> Need your prayers for my move.


Congrats brother, all the best in your move.
Wishing all others to have their grant soon.

Aladdin


----------



## asad747

ambproject said:


> Seems all of us who are on this forum are without agents ? Does hiring an agent help in this process heard some stories and thinking to hire some lawyer for speediness .Mumtaz law associates are quite capable in Pakistan even heard by appointing an agent even some how job verification is reduced or say they show leniency


I m using Agent for Visa application. Previous steps upto EOI were done by myself. & my observation is that Agent slows down your process to great extent. So i would suggest everyone to do all processing by themselves until & unless cases are very complex.


----------



## asad747

ambproject ... 189 & 190 has same processing steps .. with 190 you just have to fill one simple form at state website........... & both can be filed on the own..

however seems like 190 is the fatest option for Pakistanis as many 190 has already received visas in less than 6 months... but unfortunately 189 none so far


----------



## mimran

ambproject said:


> Seems 190 is only option and 189 is most difficult but no one answer that could use of agent spped up 189 Mumtaz Associate are good in that I heard lets c


Its stated on DIAC website, that use of agent cannot speed up the processing. So it depends on one's choice, however I can see agents sometimes complicates even the simplest cases. Just my 2 cents


----------



## paki_migrant

Aladdin.lb said:


> Congrats brother, all the best in your move.
> Wishing all others to have their grant soon.
> 
> Aladdin


Thank you aladdin. Good luck to all others waiting for their grant


----------



## N.Ali

paki_migrant said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been granted my visa just now.
> Need your prayers for my move.


congrats on your grant....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## AusPak

Congrats ...btw i got my visa yesterday


paki_migrant said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been granted my visa just now.
> Need your prayers for my move.


----------



## paki_migrant

AusPak said:


> Congrats ...btw i got my visa yesterday


congrats brother on ur grant.


----------



## SMShoaib

paki_migrant said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been granted my visa just now.
> Need your prayers for my move.


Congratulation Bro :clap2:
All the best for your future lane:


----------



## little.banter

paki_migrant said:


> congrats brother on ur grant.


Hi Dear paki_migrant and AusPak,

Can you guys share us with the documents names list which you uploaded ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## little.banter

Guys,

Anyone having dependent mother in their application please respond !

Thanks a lot


----------



## paki_migrant

little.banter said:


> Hi Dear paki_migrant and AusPak,
> 
> Can you guys share us with the documents names list which you uploaded ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have provided following

-Skill assessment report
-IELTS report
-Translated NIC
-Matric certificate as a proof of my age
-Electrical engineering Degree which was attested from MOFA, saudi consulate and HEC
-university transcript
-Experience letters from HR of three employers (i changed my job in may last year i.e 4th employer and CO never asked any proof regarding this employment
-On job Training certificate from 3rd employer
-PEC registration document
-form 80 and 1221
-passports for all family members
-birth certificate for my wife and two sons
-degree of MA english as spouse's english proficiency
-computerized marriage certificate


----------



## Bravo

millinium_bug said:


> AOA,
> Dear all just rejoin this forum.... as i was away to perform Umerah .....
> What are the updates for 175 / 176 medical call?????
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Congrats bro for the Umrah!!!


----------



## Bravo

AusPak said:


> Alhumdulillah Got Grant today
> 
> Visa Sub Class 190
> State Sponsorship NSW
> Applied on 8 April 2013
> Case officer assigned (Team 4 initials LW)22 April 2013
> Visa Grant 29 May 2013


Congrats bro!!!!!


----------



## Bravo

paki_migrant said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been granted my visa just now.
> Need your prayers for my move.


Congrats bro!!!!


----------



## paki_migrant

Bravo said:


> Congrats bro!!!!


Thanks Bravo


----------



## SMShoaib

:cheer2:

A Pakistani applicant from another forum received his grant today. Here is his timeline:

Name: Ali01
Applied: 20 March 2011 (175 - Developer Programmer - Applied myself)
CO Assigned: 16 Decmber 2011 (Asked for taxation documents)
Clarification 1: November 2012 (Asked for my family's cities of residence)
Clarification 2: January 2013 (Asked for my activities during the period after finishing high school education and before starting university education)
Clarification 3: March 2013 (Asked for who supported me during the period after finishing high school education and before starting university education)
Medical/PCC Request: 28 March 2013
Medicals Done and Submitted: 05 April 2013
Medicals Referred: 07 April 2013
Medicals Finalized: 28 May 2013
Visa Grant: 30 May 2013

Good to see Medical finalization time, after being referred, is shrinking day by day


----------



## SMShoaib

noixe said:


> Hi Rep,
> 
> Please update my details in the Document covering Pakistani applicants. THanks.


Thanks for the info. Timeline added


----------



## little.banter

paki_migrant said:


> I have provided following
> 
> -Skill assessment report
> -IELTS report
> -Translated NIC
> -Matric certificate as a proof of my age
> -Electrical engineering Degree which was attested from MOFA, saudi consulate and HEC
> -university transcript
> -Experience letters from HR of three employers (i changed my job in may last year i.e 4th employer and CO never asked any proof regarding this employment
> -On job Training certificate from 3rd employer
> -PEC registration document
> -form 80 and 1221
> -passports for all family members
> -birth certificate for my wife and two sons
> -degree of MA english as spouse's english proficiency
> -computerized marriage certificate


Thanks a lot and best of luck bro. Also pray for me as well


----------



## little.banter

Guys,

What is best to upload ? certified copies or original scans ????

Guide me can some one upload both ?


----------



## Rezasol

Original colored copy.. 

if its black n white, certified..


----------



## AusPak

My documents
-----------------------
Ielts certificate
Acs assessment letter
passport
appointment letter
promotion/revised letters
tax certificates
degree
transcript
marriage certificate
payslip
experience letter
Translation of CNIC
Passport size photo
CV/Resume
Police clearance certificate
Form 1221

My wife documents
-----------------------
Certificate of Medium of instruction
passport
degree
transcript
marriage certificate
Translation of CNIC
Passport size photo
Police clearance certificate
Form 1221



little.banter said:


> Hi Dear paki_migrant and AusPak,
> 
> Can you guys share us with the documents names list which you uploaded ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## ils2_fly

Is anybody assigned with CO, initials DC from Brisbane 31?


----------



## cutehailian

*All Pakistani cases Get Referred???????*

*All Pakistani cases Get Referred???????*

I hv a lil query...if anyone can comment on dat?
My Medical Centre people have confirmed about our family medical exmainations that there was absolutely nothing abnormal... every thing was perfactly normal.. Although they have refused to give us the medical reports ....as those are sent directly by them.... We did our medicals on 23rd May... My CO has confirmed that our Medicals have been refferred and I can also see the Pictures (taken in the hostpial) under Organize your health link of entire family....
BEfore going for medicals I also did the tests privately and there too it was all fine...

What could possibly be the reasons... I hv just read on DIAC website... that in case of health condition or if tests were conducted in a certain country, the medicals are referred to MOC.

Since I belong to Pakistan I was just wondering, if anyone knows about any case where someone from Pakistan got 190 VISA without Medicals being referred especially in Near Past?if Any


----------



## farhanghafoor

Today i received an email from my co enquiring about my 5 months period of unemplyment 5 years ago. She asked how did i support myself financially and what did i do to keep myself busy. Plus she asked for confirmation of my previous employer's official address.
I told her that i took a break to pass my exams which were long outstanding.
She was definitely reviewing my Form 80 as i could see her getting this info from there. Generally she is very communicative and send me almost 2 emails a week for the last 2 weeks asking for different docs.
Any ideas folks whats going on 

IELTS Acad - 8.5(L), 8.5(R), 8(W), 8(S) EOI Lodged - 1st Feb- 189 Invite : 4th Feb, Lodged: 19th Mar , Medicals & Police certificates frontloaded on 5th Apr (she asked for PCC again on 19th May), CO allocation: Apr 19th, 2013 .


----------



## SMShoaib

cutehailian said:


> *All Pakistani cases Get Referred???????*
> 
> I hv a lil query...if anyone can comment on dat?
> My Medical Centre people have confirmed about our family medical exmainations that there was absolutely nothing abnormal... every thing was perfactly normal.. Although they have refused to give us the medical reports ....as those are sent directly by them.... We did our medicals on 23rd May... My CO has confirmed that our Medicals have been refferred and I can also see the Pictures (taken in the hostpial) under Organize your health link of entire family....
> BEfore going for medicals I also did the tests privately and there too it was all fine...
> 
> What could possibly be the reasons... I hv just read on DIAC website... that in case of health condition or if tests were conducted in a certain country, the medicals are referred to MOC.
> 
> Since I belong to Pakistan I was just wondering, if anyone knows about any case where someone from Pakistan got 190 VISA without Medicals being referred especially in Near Past?if Any


Welcome to the forum Bro.
Would you please share your complete timeline with us and take a look of this sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Now a days almost all cases are being referred but there may be only few who got direct grant.


----------



## SMShoaib

farhanghafoor said:


> Today i received an email from my co enquiring about my 5 months period of unemplyment 5 years ago. She asked how did i support myself financially and what did i do to keep myself busy. Plus she asked for confirmation of my previous employer's official address.
> I told her that i took a break to pass my exams which were long outstanding.
> She was definitely reviewing my Form 80 as i could see her getting this info from there. Generally she is very communicative and send me almost 2 emails a week for the last 2 weeks asking for different docs.
> Any ideas folks whats going on
> 
> IELTS Acad - 8.5(L), 8.5(R), 8(W), 8(S) EOI Lodged - 1st Feb- 189 Invite : 4th Feb, Lodged: 19th Mar , Medicals & Police certificates frontloaded on 5th Apr (she asked for PCC again on 19th May), CO allocation: Apr 19th, 2013 .


Normally if there is some incomplete info in form 80, COs ask for it but sometime they may ask again even if you have already provided the info so no need to worry.
Would you please share have your CO ask for medical or not?


----------



## sulaiman_mehfooz

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hi friends, this is the first time I am posting on this forum but I have been guided by the senior members here throughout my application process.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Visa applied: 12th June 2012
> CO assigned: 9th July 2012
> Medical/PCC call: 17th May 2013
> Medical/PCC submitted: 29th May 2013
> Visa grant: Waiting....
> 
> So, I think people with similar timelines should start getting their Medical/PCC calls soon.....and insha Allah I will get my visa soon!!!


Thanks everyone for the wishes....I hope to get the visa soon!!

Regarding my application details....it was a 176 SS visa and I don't have any dependents. I will inform when I get the visa

Also, I was born and brought up in UAE so I am applying from UAE


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

SMShoaib said:


> Normally if there is some incomplete info in form 80, COs ask for it but sometime they may ask again even if you have already provided the info so no need to worry.
> Would you please share have your CO ask for medical or not?


assalam brother . umrah mubarak. BROTHER I CAN'T CHECK MY E VISA STATUS . wHAT IS THE REASON ? CO ASKED FOR MEDICALS AND PCC I PROVIDED ALL DOCUMENTS BUT ONE OF THE PCC IS STILL IN PROCESS. I SEND HER MAIL STATING THE PROBLEM.


----------



## shiraz

Hi All,

I've lodged my 189 on 21st May 2013. I'm still in the process of uploading all this supporting documents.

Do you have any idea about CO assignment time frame? When should I expect that?

regards

-shiraz


----------



## msvayani

shiraz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've lodged my 189 on 21st May 2013. I'm still in the process of uploading all this supporting documents.
> 
> Do you have any idea about CO assignment time frame? When should I expect that?
> 
> regards
> 
> -shiraz


For 189, it's 5 to 8 weeks.


----------



## farhanghafoor

SMShoaib said:


> Normally if there is some incomplete info in form 80, COs ask for it but sometime they may ask again even if you have already provided the info so no need to worry.
> Would you please share have your CO ask for medical or not?


I frontloaded the med 2 months ago, she sent me a list of docs needed including pcc on 19th may, i assumed that she is ok with med thats why she didnt ask fr it. She then ackn that she has everything she needs. Nd today she sent me this email. Any idea on how closely do they verify ur previous employers? 1 gud thing i presume is that at least she is actively working on file fr the last 2 weeks


----------



## lahori_Dude

Lucky you to have such a responsive CO.Mine doesnt even responsd to genuine queries and is worst than a stone.No communication for 6 months.I am really getting jaeolus 


farhanghafoor said:


> Today i received an email from my co enquiring about my 5 months period of unemplyment 5 years ago. She asked how did i support myself financially and what did i do to keep myself busy. Plus she asked for confirmation of my previous employer's official address.
> I told her that i took a break to pass my exams which were long outstanding.
> She was definitely reviewing my Form 80 as i could see her getting this info from there. Generally she is very communicative and send me almost 2 emails a week for the last 2 weeks asking for different docs.
> Any ideas folks whats going on
> 
> IELTS Acad - 8.5(L), 8.5(R), 8(W), 8(S) EOI Lodged - 1st Feb- 189 Invite : 4th Feb, Lodged: 19th Mar , Medicals & Police certificates frontloaded on 5th Apr (she asked for PCC again on 19th May), CO allocation: Apr 19th, 2013 .


----------



## SMShoaib

farhanghafoor said:


> I frontloaded the med 2 months ago, she sent me a list of docs needed including pcc on 19th may, i assumed that she is ok with med thats why she didnt ask fr it. She then ackn that she has everything she needs. Nd today she sent me this email. Any idea on how closely do they verify ur previous employers? 1 gud thing i presume is that at least she is actively working on file fr the last 2 weeks


Its a good sign that your CO is actively working on it. But one thing is not clear to me. Almost all 189 applicant cases are referred to ASIO. Your PCC call may be two reasons of your PCC call:
1. Your case is not referred to ASIO (I sincerely hope this will be the case)
2. Your CO send you PCC request without noticing that your case is going to ASIO. As we have seen some cases where COs ask for med/PCC but also send the cases to ASIO.
Would you please confirm whether your medicals is referred or not?


----------



## SMShoaib

alhumrashid_chem said:


> assalam brother . umrah mubarak. BROTHER I CAN'T CHECK MY E VISA STATUS . wHAT IS THE REASON ? CO ASKED FOR MEDICALS AND PCC I PROVIDED ALL DOCUMENTS BUT ONE OF THE PCC IS STILL IN PROCESS. I SEND HER MAIL STATING THE PROBLEM.


Thank you bro.
Would you please share when you did your medicals and whether your medicals referred or not?
Sometimes online status does not work so no need to worry.


----------



## farhanghafoor

SMShoaib said:


> Its a good sign that your CO is actively working on it. But one thing is not clear to me. Almost all 189 applicant cases are referred to ASIO. Your PCC call may be two reasons of your PCC call:
> 1. Your case is not referred to ASIO (I sincerely hope this will be the case)
> 2. Your CO send you PCC request without noticing that your case is going to ASIO. As we have seen some cases where COs ask for med/PCC but also send the cases to ASIO.
> Would you please confirm whether your medicals is referred or not?


Thanks shoaib, infact i followed the arrange your health exam link on evisa and got my medicals done very next day. It was around 2 months ago. My CO has never referred to the meds so far, so i just presumed that she is ok with them. by rferred what do u exactly mean, r they referred to some specialized aus org like ASIO fr security? that health link has also disappeared frm my account since the meds for me nd my kids were carried out in isb.


----------



## farhanghafoor

Just imagine if someone frm DIAC reads all the analysis nd statistical predictions on this forum, i m sure they'll be shocked nd amzed with our creativity skills.


----------



## bhura

its more than 6 months of CO Allocation.......
........


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> its more than 6 months of CO Allocation.......
> ........




same here ... 50% of promised time period of 1 yr has been consumed


----------



## bhura

opfian said:


> same here ... 50% of promised time period of 1 yr has been consumed


12 months time is only indicative and for cases going for security checks its much more 
I wish it could be 12 months


----------



## saad.r

Hi All,

I want to assess my B.Tech (Bachelors in Technology) degree from ACS. My degree is in electronics technology. Can anyone tell that is it considered as a major in computing ? and how many years of work experience required for this.

Many Thanks 

Saad


----------



## bhura

saad.r said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to assess my B.Tech (Bachelors in Technology) degree from ACS. My degree is in electronics technology. Can anyone tell that is it considered as a major in computing ? and how many years of work experience required for this.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Saad


As per my understanding your degree will be assessed by engineers Australia and not acs 
Other seniors may correct if I am wrong


----------



## sweethina99

yesterday I got my case officer assigned from brisbane team 34 .initials are 'L'.

CO requested medicals, PCC, form 80 for me n my wife and English language for my wife. 
Although my medicals are just done yesterday and all PCC are on their way . So i will upload them by next week InshAllah. I also hope to get my medicals uploaded by Monday or Tuesday .

Please also upload spreadsheet regarding the details.

Wish me Luck guys to get the grant soon ray:. And good luck to you all :fish2:


----------



## farhanghafoor

SMShoaib said:


> Its a good sign that your CO is actively working on it. But one thing is not clear to me. Almost all 189 applicant cases are referred to ASIO. Your PCC call may be two reasons of your PCC call:
> 1. Your case is not referred to ASIO (I sincerely hope this will be the case)
> 2. Your CO send you PCC request without noticing that your case is going to ASIO. As we have seen some cases where COs ask for med/PCC but also send the cases to ASIO.
> Would you please confirm whether your medicals is referred or not?


Here comes the bad news, she emailed, thanked nd told me that my app is now with an external agency fr checks nd it might take upto 12 months. So me too lived upto pakistani tradition


----------



## SMShoaib

farhanghafoor said:


> Here comes the bad news, she emailed, thanked nd told me that my app is now with an external agency fr checks nd it might take upto 12 months. So me too lived upto pakistani tradition


Really painful to see such cases where CO ask for medical first and then send the case to ASIO.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## SMShoaib

sweethina99 said:


> yesterday I got my case officer assigned from brisbane team 34 .initials are 'L'.
> 
> CO requested medicals, PCC, form 80 for me n my wife and English language for my wife.
> Although my medicals are just done yesterday and all PCC are on their way . So i will upload them by next week InshAllah. I also hope to get my medicals uploaded by Monday or Tuesday .
> 
> Please also upload spreadsheet regarding the details.
> 
> Wish me Luck guys to get the grant soon ray:. And good luck to you all :fish2:


Time sheet updated.
Inn Shaa Allah you will receive your grant soon.


----------



## Pencil

SMShoaib said:


> Really painful to see such cases where CO ask for medical first and then send the case to ASIO.
> Welcome aboard.


If you read the welcome email and attachments (4 in most cases) explaining next steps right after CO assignment are "template" emails/documents, generally used for all applicants.

One 189 case got medical invitation in the first email while an other 189 confirmed CO if he has to go for medical exam, got typical answer having denial in between the lines.

Such a misleading information CO are sharing in initial email!


----------



## bhura

After all this I have a suggestion to Pakistani friends 
Plz don't go for medical and Pcc unless asked by CO.
Because, in case SC takes longer than one year your medical and Pcc will expire.
My CO clearly advised don't go for medical unless requested .


----------



## farhanghafoor

I ve seen the performance audit report of ASIO nd it says that there r almost 4000 pending perm visa cases. they process 745 cases per month for this categ. plus it says that there is an informat arrangement between DIAC nd ASIO to process the cases within 1 to 6 months based on priority set by DIAC.
I think this is why 190s r being processed faster, they do go to ASIO but their priority is higher than 189. I suggest my friends who ve been waiting for security assessments fr more than 6 months shud actively pursue their COs or DIAC because the report also says that where period has been more than 200 days it is generally bcz DIAC has not provided enough info to ASIO nd following up has also been taking lots of time.
so friend get after ur COs may be they ve missed some provision of info to ASIO nd ASIO cant do anything abt it 

IELTS Acad - 8.5(L), 8.5(R), 8(W), 8(S) EOI Lodged - 1st Feb- 189 Invite : 4th Feb, Lodged: 19th Mar , Medicals & Police certificates frontloaded on 5th Apr (she asked for PCC again on 19th May), CO allocation: Apr 19th, 2013 .


----------



## Rezasol

farhanghafoor said:


> I ve seen the performance audit report of ASIO nd it says that there r almost 4000 pending perm visa cases. they process 745 cases per month for this categ. plus it says that there is an informat arrangement between DIAC nd ASIO to process the cases within 1 to 6 months based on priority set by DIAC.
> I think this is why 190s r being processed faster, they do go to ASIO but their priority is higher than 189. I suggest my friends who ve been waiting for security assessments fr more than 6 months shud actively pursue their COs or DIAC because the report also says that where period has been more than 200 days it is generally bcz DIAC has not provided enough info to ASIO nd following up has also been taking lots of time.
> so friend get after ur COs may be they ve missed some provision of info to ASIO nd ASIO cant do anything abt it
> 
> IELTS Acad - 8.5(L), 8.5(R), 8(W), 8(S) EOI Lodged - 1st Feb- 189 Invite : 4th Feb, Lodged: 19th Mar , Medicals & Police certificates frontloaded on 5th Apr (she asked for PCC again on 19th May), CO allocation: Apr 19th, 2013 .


1- That report is too old. That report was released in June 2012 with data from 2011 - 2012 under review and, ofcourse, data prior to 2011 was used for comparative analysis. 

2- The reason why I am saying the data is too old is because back in 2011 and 2012, cases were finalized between 6 to 9 months (+/- few months).. Right now it is taking between 16 to 18 months for PCC/Med calls. 

3- That said, why are 190 faster? My guess is that they are using the Triage System for 190 application. This system was briefed in the same report and works well. Instead of asking external agencies like Australian High Commission / Mission in Pakistan to look in to applicant's background checks, they run past the credentials of each individuals in intelligence databases ("known" threats). So, instead of asking around and waiting for replies, you just run past the names, id documents in lists like OFAC Blocked List, UN Wanted List and etc (I am guessing ASIO has its own and liaisons with other intelligence agencies as well..)

4- I am not exactly sure why ASIO is taking so long for most of the cases but my guess would be that it is understaffed, unequipped, recently under fire for dodgy security assessments (recently it has overturned its assessment regarding one of the refugee) and so on.. 

5- There can be several reasons for delay, in past we've seen one case where an applicant was inadvertently referred to ASIO with delay and therefore the whole case was delayed. In several cases, which even ANAO's report on ASIO states is that information in Form 80 / Security Assessment forms / Visa application is incorrect, inconsistent or missing..


----------



## Pencil

Rezasol said:


> 1- That report is too old. That report was released in June 2012 with data from 2011 - 2012 under review and, ofcourse, data prior to 2011 was used for comparative analysis.
> 
> 2- The reason why I am saying the data is too old is because back in 2011 and 2012, cases were finalized between 6 to 9 months (+/- few months).. Right now it is taking between 16 to 18 months for PCC/Med calls.
> 
> 3- That said, why are 190 faster? My guess is that they are using the Triage System for 190 application. This system was briefed in the same report and works well. Instead of asking external agencies like Australian High Commission / Mission in Pakistan to look in to applicant's background checks, they run past the credentials of each individuals in intelligence databases ("known" threats). So, instead of asking around and waiting for replies, you just run past the names, id documents in lists like OFAC Blocked List, UN Wanted List and etc (I am guessing ASIO has its own and liaisons with other intelligence agencies as well..)
> 
> 4- I am not exactly sure why ASIO is taking so long for most of the cases but my guess would be that it is understaffed, unequipped, recently under fire for dodgy security assessments (recently it has overturned its assessment regarding one of the refugee) and so on..
> 
> 5- There can be several reasons for delay, in past we've seen one case where an applicant was inadvertently referred to ASIO with delay and therefore the whole case was delayed. In several cases, which even ANAO's report on ASIO states is that information in Form 80 / Security Assessment forms / Visa application is incorrect, inconsistent or missing..


I am not sure but IGIS compliant may help?!
Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## SMShoaib

Pencil said:


> I am not sure but IGIS compliant may help?!
> Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


it just give you a satisfaction whether your case is in ASIO or not.

Recently there is a case when he inquired (one year from application date) IGIS about it. IGIS told him that his case is going through expected channels and ask him to contact again after 6 month if his case is not finalized by that time. After 6 months that guy contacted to IGIS again (as his case was not finalized). IGIS response was same again.
In conclusion, SC will take its time whether one contact CO/IGIS or not.


----------



## Rezasol

Pencil said:


> I am not sure but IGIS compliant may help?!
> Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


As shoaib suggested, it really doesn't matter.. 

First of all, in case where DIAC messes up, IGIS has no jurisdiction whatsoever.. 

In cases where ASIO is taking a long time, IGIS assesses whether reasonable steps have been taken, whether ASIO is 'will fully' discriminating against the applicant and whether they are getting prejudicial or not.. 

That's really hard to prove.. I've been a reviewer / auditor / assessor for an MNC for past 4 years and trust me.. 50 some cases among 95% or so cases is an anomaly and would be well within ASIO's operational risk matrices.. if other cases are on time.. specially the high risk ones like refugee cases.. 

Quite frankly, its risky to tell someone to hurry up if matter involves national security..


----------



## farhanghafoor

Rezasol said:


> 1- That report is too old. That report was released in June 2012 with data from 2011 - 2012 under review and, ofcourse, data prior to 2011 was used for comparative analysis.
> 
> 2- The reason why I am saying the data is too old is because back in 2011 and 2012, cases were finalized between 6 to 9 months (+/- few months).. Right now it is taking between 16 to 18 months for PCC/Med calls.
> 
> 3- That said, why are 190 faster? My guess is that they are using the Triage System for 190 application. This system was briefed in the same report and works well. Instead of asking external agencies like Australian High Commission / Mission in Pakistan to look in to applicant's background checks, they run past the credentials of each individuals in intelligence databases ("known" threats). So, instead of asking around and waiting for replies, you just run past the names, id documents in lists like OFAC Blocked List, UN Wanted List and etc (I am guessing ASIO has its own and liaisons with other intelligence agencies as well..)
> 
> 4- I am not exactly sure why ASIO is taking so long for most of the cases but my guess would be that it is understaffed, unequipped, recently under fire for dodgy security assessments (recently it has overturned its assessment regarding one of the refugee) and so on..
> 
> 5- There can be several reasons for delay, in past we've seen one case where an applicant was inadvertently referred to ASIO with delay and therefore the whole case was delayed. In several cases, which even ANAO's report on ASIO states is that information in Form 80 / Security Assessment forms / Visa application is incorrect, inconsistent or missing..



I am not sure abt the rest but as far as data is concerned it is as recent as Mar 2012. plz have a look at the figues and charts given in the report, they range frm Jul 09 to Mar 2012. I m just saying that giving ur CO a buzz wudnt hurt as my CO was allocated on 19th Apr but she didnt contact me untill 18th May when i called up DIAC nd inquired abt CO allocation. They told me that the CO has already been allocated nd i shud send her an email. thats when she started communicating actively.


----------



## mimran

Rezasol said:


> 3- That said, why are 190 faster? My guess is that they are using the Triage System for 190 application. This system was briefed in the same report and works well. Instead of asking external agencies like Australian High Commission / Mission in Pakistan to look in to applicant's background checks, they run past the credentials of each individuals in intelligence databases ("known" threats). So, instead of asking around and waiting for replies, you just run past the names, id documents in lists like OFAC Blocked List, UN Wanted List and etc (I am guessing ASIO has its own and liaisons with other intelligence agencies as well..)
> 
> 
> I think even if DIAC wants and decide, they can do this databases check and blocked list check for 189/175/176 cases as well. DIAC have all the authority to decide a case if its taking too long in the security checks.
> If the 189/175/176 applicant is able to produce PCC and his name is not in blocked list, then DIAC can easily take a decision to grant him a visa.
> 
> Making some applicants suffer years in security checks and not doing any security checks at all from the applicants of same country in almost similar visa class is a thing that does not make much logical sense at all.


----------



## SMShoaib

farhanghafoor said:


> I am not sure abt the rest but as far as data is concerned it is as recent as Mar 2012. plz have a look at the figues and charts given in the report, they range frm Jul 09 to Mar 2012. I m just saying that giving ur CO a buzz wudnt hurt as my CO was allocated on 19th Apr but she didnt contact me untill 18th May when i called up DIAC nd inquired abt CO allocation. They told me that the CO has already been allocated nd i shud send her an email. thats when she started communicating actively.


Bro, would you please share the report link?


----------



## farhanghafoor

Plus 190 is faster simply bcz the same report says that ASIO processing times r directly linked with DIAC's visa processing priorties, which is 18months fr 176, 12 months fr 189 and 6 months fr 190. ASIO expedites 190 bcz 190 is higher in priority


----------



## Kami_MF

*189 - 190 timeline*

Well me and a friend applied for 189 visa as external auditors. First I am sharing our timeline then I have a query if anyone can assist me in that

My timeline: IELTS 8.0 (15 Decemer 2012), Assessment from ICAA sent (26 December 2012) received (15 March 2013), EOI 189 submission 65 points (16 March 2013), EOI call (18 March 2013), Visa application submission (29 March 2013), SS from NSW applied 4 April 2013(as a backup), CO assigned (23 April 2013), Medical and PCC submitted (29 March 2013), NSW sponsorship received (30 May 2013), VISA GRANT...... awaited

My timeline: IELTS 7.5 (15 Decemer 2012), Assessment from ICAA sent (26 December 2012) received (4 March 2013), EOI 189 submission 65 points (5 March 2013), EOI call (18 March 2013), Visa application submission (20 March 2013), SS from NSW applied 25 March 2013 (as a backup), CO assigned (18 April 2013), Medical and PCC submitted (29 March 2013), NSW sponsorship received (29 May 2013), VISA GRANT...... awaited

Now, I have following questions (we presently reside in a GULF country)
- Any Pakistani who got 189 or 190 visa granted in 2013? If yes, what was the timeline?
- Secondly, although we were selected in 189 visa stream and we were assigned with a CO and have already submitted out medicals and PCC, Can we ask the respective COs to expedite the process? or ask our visa stream to be converted to 190?
- Thirdly, any of you can let me know, by what time either of us should expect visa grant?


----------



## Kami_MF

*189 - 190 visa*



Kami_MF said:


> Well me and a friend applied for 189 visa as external auditors. First I am sharing our timeline then I have a query if anyone can assist me in that
> 
> My timeline: IELTS 8.0 (15 Decemer 2012), Assessment from ICAA sent (26 December 2012) received (15 March 2013), EOI 189 submission 65 points (16 March 2013), EOI call (18 March 2013), Visa application submission (29 March 2013), SS from NSW applied 4 April 2013(as a backup), CO assigned (23 April 2013), Medical and PCC submitted (29 March 2013), NSW sponsorship received (30 May 2013), VISA GRANT...... awaited
> 
> My timeline: IELTS 7.5 (15 Decemer 2012), Assessment from ICAA sent (26 December 2012) received (4 March 2013), EOI 189 submission 65 points (5 March 2013), EOI call (18 March 2013), Visa application submission (20 March 2013), SS from NSW applied 25 March 2013 (as a backup), CO assigned (18 April 2013), Medical and PCC submitted (29 March 2013), NSW sponsorship received (29 May 2013), VISA GRANT...... awaited
> 
> Now, I have following questions (we presently reside in a GULF country)
> - Any Pakistani who got 189 or 190 visa granted in 2013? If yes, what was the timeline?
> - Secondly, although we were selected in 189 visa stream and we were assigned with a CO and have already submitted out medicals and PCC, Can we ask the respective COs to expedite the process? or ask our visa stream to be converted to 190?
> - Thirdly, any of you can let me know, by what time either of us should expect visa grant?


well 2nd timeline is of my friend .....mistake!


----------



## farhanghafoor

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, would you please share the report link?


http://www.anao.gov.au/~/media/Uplo...Audit Report 49/201112 Audit Report No 49.pdf


----------



## SMShoaib

Kami_MF said:


> Well me and a friend applied for 189 visa as external auditors. First I am sharing our timeline then I have a query if anyone can assist me in that
> 
> My timeline: IELTS 8.0 (15 Decemer 2012), Assessment from ICAA sent (26 December 2012) received (15 March 2013), EOI 189 submission 65 points (16 March 2013), EOI call (18 March 2013), Visa application submission (29 March 2013), SS from NSW applied 4 April 2013(as a backup), CO assigned (23 April 2013), Medical and PCC submitted (29 March 2013), NSW sponsorship received (30 May 2013), VISA GRANT...... awaited
> 
> My timeline: IELTS 7.5 (15 Decemer 2012), Assessment from ICAA sent (26 December 2012) received (4 March 2013), EOI 189 submission 65 points (5 March 2013), EOI call (18 March 2013), Visa application submission (20 March 2013), SS from NSW applied 25 March 2013 (as a backup), CO assigned (18 April 2013), Medical and PCC submitted (29 March 2013), NSW sponsorship received (29 May 2013), VISA GRANT...... awaited
> 
> Now, I have following questions (we presently reside in a GULF country)
> - Any Pakistani who got 189 or 190 visa granted in 2013? If yes, what was the timeline?
> - Secondly, although we were selected in 189 visa stream and we were assigned with a CO and have already submitted out medicals and PCC, Can we ask the respective COs to expedite the process? or ask our visa stream to be converted to 190?
> - Thirdly, any of you can let me know, by what time either of us should expect visa grant?


please check the link, answers of your first and third question is there
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

You can, but it is advisable not to ask for speed up as it effect the process. I'm not sure whether you are able to convert it to 190 at this stage or not


----------



## msvayani

Kami_MF said:


> Well me and a friend applied for 189 visa as external auditors. First I am sharing our timeline then I have a query if anyone can assist me in that
> 
> My timeline: IELTS 8.0 (15 Decemer 2012), Assessment from ICAA sent (26 December 2012) received (15 March 2013), EOI 189 submission 65 points (16 March 2013), EOI call (18 March 2013), Visa application submission (29 March 2013), SS from NSW applied 4 April 2013(as a backup), CO assigned (23 April 2013), Medical and PCC submitted (29 March 2013), NSW sponsorship received (30 May 2013), VISA GRANT...... awaited
> 
> My timeline: IELTS 7.5 (15 Decemer 2012), Assessment from ICAA sent (26 December 2012) received (4 March 2013), EOI 189 submission 65 points (5 March 2013), EOI call (18 March 2013), Visa application submission (20 March 2013), SS from NSW applied 25 March 2013 (as a backup), CO assigned (18 April 2013), Medical and PCC submitted (29 March 2013), NSW sponsorship received (29 May 2013), VISA GRANT...... awaited
> 
> Now, I have following questions (we presently reside in a GULF country)
> - Any Pakistani who got 189 or 190 visa granted in 2013? If yes, what was the timeline?
> - Secondly, although we were selected in 189 visa stream and we were assigned with a CO and have already submitted out medicals and PCC, Can we ask the respective COs to expedite the process? or ask our visa stream to be converted to 190?
> - Thirdly, any of you can let me know, by what time either of us should expect visa grant?


1- There are many 190 Pakistani applicants got the visa grant by now but I'm not aware of any 189 applicant who got the visa as yet.

2- No. You cannot convert your application to 190 nor can ask your CO to expedite the process. 

3- For Pakistani applicants timelines - check this sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

I hope this helps.


----------



## SMShoaib

farhanghafoor said:


> Plus 190 is faster simply bcz the same report says that ASIO processing times r directly linked with DIAC's visa processing priorties, which is 18months fr 176, 12 months fr 189 and 6 months fr 190. ASIO expedites 190 bcz 190 is higher in priority


I dont think 190 cases are referred to ASIO.
DIAC annual grant target is around 180,000. While, as you said, ASIO is processing around 750 applicant per month which means they can only process around 9,000 applications per year. Which mean 171,000 applicant cases are not referred to ASIO (180,000 - 9,000)


----------



## Kami_MF

Thanks guys! thankyou so much


----------



## farhanghafoor

SMShoaib said:


> I dont think 190 cases are referred to ASIO.
> DIAC annual grant target is around 180,000. While, as you said, ASIO is processing around 750 applicant per month which means they can only process around 9,000 applications per year. Which mean 171,000 applicant cases are not referred to ASIO (180,000 - 9,000)


Bro honestly speaking i dont think this is possible, how can they leave just a big security loophole just like that. i think their assessment is just quicker. I regret why didnt i apply fr 190 when this was v easily possible. I m a cha accountant i wonder is their a possibilty to convert now?


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum Bro.
> Would you please share your complete timeline with us and take a look of this sheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> Now a days almost all cases are being referred but there may be only few who got direct grant.


BROTHER SHOAIB MY TIME LIMIT TO SUBMIT MEDICAL AND PCC IS MONDAY 3rd JUNE. MY WIFE ALREADY DID MEDICAL BUT THE HOSPITAL SAID THEY WILL SEND BY COURIER. I AM WORRY MAY BE IT WILL BE DELAYED. WHAT CAN I DO NOW ?


----------



## vinnie88

sweethina99 said:


> yesterday I got my case officer assigned from brisbane team 34 .initials are 'L'.
> 
> CO requested medicals, PCC, form 80 for me n my wife and English language for my wife.
> Although my medicals are just done yesterday and all PCC are on their way . So i will upload them by next week InshAllah. I also hope to get my medicals uploaded by Monday or Tuesday .
> 
> Please also upload spreadsheet regarding the details.
> 
> Wish me Luck guys to get the grant soon ray:. And good luck to you all :fish2:


Hey I had the same CO. She was responsive( never ignored emails) and quite helpful. 

Goodluck to you


----------



## mimran

farhanghafoor said:


> Plus 190 is faster simply bcz the same report says that ASIO processing times r directly linked with DIAC's visa processing priorties, which is 18months fr 176, 12 months fr 189 and 6 months fr 190. ASIO expedites 190 bcz 190 is higher in priority


Correction - 12 months for 176 and 18 months for 175 as per SLA


----------



## noixe

farhanghafoor said:


> Bro honestly speaking i dont think this is possible, how can they leave just a big security loophole just like that. i think their assessment is just quicker. I regret why didnt i apply fr 190 when this was v easily possible. I m a cha accountant i wonder is their a possibilty to convert now?


Checked with my lawyer. Lodge another EOI for subclass 190. You can pursue two separate applications simultaneously. But you will have to pay DIAC fees again.


----------



## mimran

noixe said:


> Checked with my lawyer. Lodge another EOI for subclass 190. You can pursue two separate applications simultaneously. But you will have to pay DIAC fees again.


There was one person on this forum, I think Kotsya, who applied for 175 and 190 but stil stuck in security checks. So I think chances of getting 190 fast, when 175/176 sc is stil in progress has 50 /50 chance of getting quick response.


----------



## msvayani

alhumrashid_chem said:


> BROTHER SHOAIB MY TIME LIMIT TO SUBMIT MEDICAL AND PCC IS MONDAY 3rd JUNE. MY WIFE ALREADY DID MEDICAL BUT THE HOSPITAL SAID THEY WILL SEND BY COURIER. I AM WORRY MAY BE IT WILL BE DELAYED. WHAT CAN I DO NOW ?


How come you have delayed Meds that close to your deadline?

If there was any issue taking meds, you should have informed your CO so he/she knows what's going on.

Anyway, now you have to send an email to your CO and tell him/her the reason why your meds cannot reach on 3rd June (For Ex: bcz they've been sent through courier, etc) and also attach the proof (For Ex: Med receipt, etc) that you and your wife have done the meds already.

What seniors say?


----------



## saadanwar

Hi everyone, 

Any idea of processing time for VISA 489 - relative sponsored and has anyone applied for this visa subclass whose application is under process?

Best of luck to everyone. Will be looking forward to your replies.

Best regards,
Saad Anwar.


----------



## Rezasol

farhanghafoor said:


> I am not sure abt the rest but as far as data is concerned it is as recent as Mar 2012. plz have a look at the figues and charts given in the report, they range frm Jul 09 to Mar 2012. I m just saying that giving ur CO a buzz wudnt hurt as my CO was allocated on 19th Apr but she didnt contact me untill 18th May when i called up DIAC nd inquired abt CO allocation. They told me that the CO has already been allocated nd i shud send her an email. thats when she started communicating actively.


Yes exactly.. the report was published in June 2012 with 2011 ~ 2012 data under review and other data as comparative analysis.. 

If you look at the unabridged ver. you would know that;

- Not all cases are referred to ASIO. Only some cases are. The criterion, as per DIAC, is secret but we know that people belonging to countries like Pakistan, Iran, Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan etc. are referred to ASIO. Furthermore, not only citizens of these countries are referred, in fact secondary applicants and primary applicants belong to LR countries are also referred to ASIO who've been working here since long. 
- Finally, as far as the security loophole is concerned.. from our understanding, Pakistani SC takes longer than any other SC including BD, Iran, Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan to name few, is because ASIO refers the matter to Australian HC in Pakistan and they take it up with our government. The delay is either at our government's end or Aussie HC's end.. Again, this is also "referred" in tha ANAO's report that is cases are referred to external to ASIO intelligence assets. 

So.. all in all, the Triage system for fact checking is excellent and should be applied for 175, 176, 189 in addition 190.. 190 cases might be referred to ASIO but they are most probably going through Triage system. 

DIAC's processing priorities in case of 176 among other visa subclass are largely irrelevant here because, primarily, we've seen cases where 176, like 175, have same amount of time in SC. The reduced time period usually corresponds to faster CO allocation.. which in 2011 was around 1 to 3 months in comparison to 6 to 9 months for 175.

For example, I lodged my Visa in June 2011 (3rd week) and got CO in Feb 2012. Some folks for 176 lodged visa in May 2011 and got CO in Jun and Jul 2011 (or as late as Aug 2011 but that's it).. 

The processing priority however may correspond to refugee cases. Onshore refugee cases are finalized within 3 months and offshore in 12 months.. 

Hope this sheds some light in this matter.


----------



## SMShoaib

alhumrashid_chem said:


> BROTHER SHOAIB MY TIME LIMIT TO SUBMIT MEDICAL AND PCC IS MONDAY 3rd JUNE. MY WIFE ALREADY DID MEDICAL BUT THE HOSPITAL SAID THEY WILL SEND BY COURIER. I AM WORRY MAY BE IT WILL BE DELAYED. WHAT CAN I DO NOW ?


Brother I've not experienced medical so unable to give you any advice but I agree with what Msvayani said.


----------



## SMShoaib

Rezasol said:


> Yes exactly.. the report was published in June 2012 with 2011 ~ 2012 data under review and other data as comparative analysis..
> 
> If you look at the unabridged ver. you would know that;
> 
> - Not all cases are referred to ASIO. Only some cases are. The criterion, as per DIAC, is secret but we know that people belonging to countries like Pakistan, Iran, Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan etc. are referred to ASIO. Furthermore, not only citizens of these countries are referred, in fact secondary applicants and primary applicants belong to LR countries are also referred to ASIO who've been working here since long.
> - Finally, as far as the security loophole is concerned.. from our understanding, Pakistani SC takes longer than any other SC including BD, Iran, Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan to name few, is because ASIO refers the matter to Australian HC in Pakistan and they take it up with our government. The delay is either at our government's end or Aussie HC's end.. Again, this is also "referred" in tha ANAO's report that is cases are referred to external to ASIO intelligence assets.
> 
> So.. all in all, the Triage system for fact checking is excellent and should be applied for 175, 176, 189 in addition 190.. 190 cases might be referred to ASIO but they are most probably going through Triage system.
> 
> DIAC's processing priorities in case of 176 among other visa subclass are largely irrelevant here because, primarily, we've seen cases where 176, like 175, have same amount of time in SC. The reduced time period usually corresponds to faster CO allocation.. which in 2011 was around 1 to 3 months in comparison to 6 to 9 months for 175.
> 
> For example, I lodged my Visa in June 2011 (3rd week) and got CO in Feb 2012. Some folks for 176 lodged visa in May 2011 and got CO in Jun and Jul 2011 (or as late as Aug 2011 but that's it)..
> 
> The processing priority however may correspond to refugee cases. Onshore refugee cases are finalized within 3 months and offshore in 12 months..
> 
> Hope this sheds some light in this matter.


Excellent analysis :clap2:


----------



## Rezasol

farhanghafoor said:


> I am not sure abt the rest but as far as data is concerned it is as recent as Mar 2012. plz have a look at the figues and charts given in the report, they range frm Jul 09 to Mar 2012. I m just saying that giving ur CO a buzz wudnt hurt as my CO was allocated on 19th Apr but she didnt contact me untill 18th May when i called up DIAC nd inquired abt CO allocation. They told me that the CO has already been allocated nd i shud send her an email. thats when she started communicating actively.


Contrary to popular belief, cases do fall beneath the cracks and COs should be reminded every six months or so.. Yes, sending an email every other week, fortnight, month can be a bit irritating for CO but like I said.. cases do fall beneath the crack.. 

Like that russian guy Kotsya mentioned that when he contacted his CO after several months of allocation, he was told that his case was referred to ASIO on his contact and not on his allocation date.. this just goes to say people in DIAC are human and it doesn't hurt to ask them every 6 months or so.. 

In my case, I'll be calling this month and lodging a complaint with IGIS at next month's end..


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

msvayani said:


> How come you have delayed Meds that close to your deadline?
> 
> If there was any issue taking meds, you should have informed your CO so he/she knows what's going on.
> 
> Anyway, now you have to send an email to your CO and tell him/her the reason why your meds cannot reach on 3rd June (For Ex: bcz they've been sent through courier, etc) and also attach the proof (For Ex: Med receipt, etc) that you and your wife have done the meds already.
> 
> What seniors say?


Actually I noticed that there is time limit to move to Australia, which exactly after one year after the medical. As I am very busy in China my contract will finish in june 2014 , so I was thinking to delay the medical.


----------



## lahori_Dude

*190 Medicals*

Dear All, I have decided to front load my medicals and shall be going for it soon. Input is requested from those members who have been to medical test (especially in Lahore) as to what is done during the process and how long does it take. I am assuming Blood & Urine samples and Blood Pressure test but need to know what else is conducted and how long is the process. The medical sheet I printed from my Portal requires me to appear for three tests which are 1-Chest X-Ray Exam, 2-Medical Exam and 3-HIV Test Exam. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lahori_Dude

*190 Medicals*

Dear All, I have decided to front load my medicals and shall be going for it soon. Input is requested from those members who have been to medical test (especially in Lahore) as to what is done during the process and how long does it take. I am assuming Blood & Urine samples and Blood Pressure test but need to know what else is conducted and how long is the process. The medical sheet I printed from my Portal requires me to appear for three tests which are 1-Chest X-Ray Exam, 2-Medical Exam and 3-HIV Test Exam. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rezasol

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear All, I have decided to front load my medicals and shall be going for it soon. Input is requested from those members who have been to medical test (especially in Lahore) as to what is done during the process and how long does it take. I am assuming Blood & Urine samples and Blood Pressure test but need to know what else is conducted and how long is the process. The medical sheet I printed from my Portal requires me to appear for three tests which are 1-Chest X-Ray Exam, 2-Medical Exam and 3-HIV Test Exam. Thanks in advance.


Takes not more than an hour.. 

First is weight and height measurement, eyesight test, chest X-ray, physical and ten finally blood test..


----------



## farhanghafoor

I ve done some sorting nd filtering on the data frm Shoaib's spreadsheet, following r the results;
Analysis of Applications
175/176- 80.17% of apps ve not exceeded18months so far, only 10% ve exceeded 20 months nd only 4% ve exceeded 24 months - exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 18months (plz see stand service charter)
190- 90% apps ve not exceeded 6 months. Ony 2 apps ve exceeded 6 months. Non e ve exceeded 7.6 months. (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 6months)
189- None has exceeded 12 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 12 months)

Analysis of Granted Visas
175-176- 79.5 % visa were granted within 18 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 18 months)
190- 92.3 % visa were granted within 6 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 6 months), only 1 took 7.6 months
189- 100% but only 1 got the grant within 3 months. No application has exceeded 7.3 months so far months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 12 months)

I hope this’ll help


----------



## sunnyyy

Thanks for sharing this valuable & overall positive summary.
Regards.



farhanghafoor said:


> I ve done some sorting nd filtering on the data frm Shoaib's spreadsheet, following r the results;
> Analysis of Applications
> 175/176- 80.17% of apps ve not exceeded18months so far, only 10% ve exceeded 20 months nd only 4% ve exceeded 24 months - exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 18months (plz see stand service charter)
> 190- 90% apps ve not exceeded 6 months. Ony 2 apps ve exceeded 6 months. Non e ve exceeded 7.6 months. (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 6months)
> 189- None has exceeded 12 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 12 months)
> 
> Analysis of Granted Visas
> 175-176- 79.5 % visa were granted within 18 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 18 months)
> 190- 92.3 % visa were granted within 6 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 6 months), only 1 took 7.6 months
> 189- 100% but only 1 got the grant within 3 months. No application has exceeded 7.3 months so far months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 12 months)
> 
> I hope this’ll help


----------



## opfian

farhanghafoor said:


> I ve done some sorting nd filtering on the data frm Shoaib's spreadsheet, following r the results;
> Analysis of Applications
> 175/176- 80.17% of apps ve not exceeded18months so far, only 10% ve exceeded 20 months nd only 4% ve exceeded 24 months - exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 18months (plz see stand service charter)
> 190- 90% apps ve not exceeded 6 months. Ony 2 apps ve exceeded 6 months. Non e ve exceeded 7.6 months. (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 6months)
> 189- None has exceeded 12 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 12 months)
> 
> Analysis of Granted Visas
> 175-176- 79.5 % visa were granted within 18 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 18 months)
> 190- 92.3 % visa were granted within 6 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 6 months), only 1 took 7.6 months
> 189- 100% but only 1 got the grant within 3 months. No application has exceeded 7.3 months so far months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 12 months)
> 
> I hope this&#146;ll help


Great.. This id wt i have been maintaing that none of 189 has exceeded the committed time period of 1 yr. so far the oldest application just consumed around 60% of committed time. Let us happily wait for some more time


----------



## Rezasol

farhanghafoor said:


> I ve done some sorting nd filtering on the data frm Shoaib's spreadsheet, following r the results;
> Analysis of Applications
> 175/176- 80.17% of apps ve not exceeded18months so far, only 10% ve exceeded 20 months nd only 4% ve exceeded 24 months - exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 18months (plz see stand service charter)
> 190- 90% apps ve not exceeded 6 months. Ony 2 apps ve exceeded 6 months. Non e ve exceeded 7.6 months. (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 6months)
> 189- None has exceeded 12 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 12 months)
> 
> Analysis of Granted Visas
> 175-176- 79.5 % visa were granted within 18 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 18 months)
> 190- 92.3 % visa were granted within 6 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 6 months), only 1 took 7.6 months
> 189- 100% but only 1 got the grant within 3 months. No application has exceeded 7.3 months so far months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 12 months)
> 
> I hope this’ll help


I did a similar analysis on the same sheet back in April 2013; 

You are mostly right.. except one thing.. SCs delay started in Late 2012. This is a recent trend that is most likely to prolong for sometime now.. no one knows why.. 

Right now.. only handful of people whose CO was assigned in 2012 got Meds/PCC calls.. while some people are still waiting since Nov ~ Dec 2011.. You can see how the situation is.. there are applicants waiting who've applied between May to Dec 2011 and has CO assigned in 2012 onwards still waiting for their SCs to finish.. secondly.. near about Mar to Jun 2012, the CO allocation period was reduced considerably from 6+ months to few weeks to a month for skilled independent as well (to pave way for skillselect).. it means that number of cases referred to ASIO between Mar to July 2012 must've soared considerably.. 



> Anyway, since I was a bit free this evening. I thought of doing some SC analysis on our pakistani excel sheet. Some awesome things I noted in the excel sheet (all excluding 190);
> 
> - There were no grants in Nov 12'
> - There were 29 grants between Sep 12' to Apr 13' (excluding 190), the minimum (number of) months it took for SCs (Difference of latest of CO date or Form 80 and med/PCC request date; assuming SC ends at the time of med/pcc request) was 9 (excluding 02 cases of 0 and 4 months, which I am guessing are of female applicants) and 22 months. There are 05 cases above 15 months. The average was 12.74 months. Which I am guessing is due to several applications in the list pertaining to Jun and Jul med/pcc call cases. If you select cases where meds / PCC were called (or visa grant where not mentioned) then you would've 21 cases with 10 to 22 months in SC with an average of 13.285 M average.
> - There are 32 189 cases listed in the excel sheet, 6 with med/pcc request listed on the date of CO allocation and none with visa grant. Which can only suggest that they are undergoing SCs despite, in some cases, meds were called [conjecture again]
> - There are 09 med/pcc request outstanding (excluding the above 06 189s). Using the same methodology as above, the SCs in these cases lasted between 13 to 20 months (ignoring 02 exceptional cases of 0 and 1 months) with an average of 15.15 months. [By the way with only 1 being 20 months]
> 
> 
> For outstanding, for the sake of simplicity and skewing data towards active members, I've considered only those cases where CO was assigned in and After Oct 11.
> - There are were 99 cases outstanding. With SC period (till 14-03-13) between 0 to 17 months. 28 cases above 13 months were appearing in the sheet (22 above 14 months).
> 
> So; here's what I think.
> 
> From December onwards, the SC period increased from (initially) 13M to 16+M; ofcourse, with few exceptions like Asif Shahzad, Dragonz and waqas7 where it took longer than that but all the PCC/Med calls in 2013 were between 13 to 16 months of CO assignment (except waqas7's).
> 
> A lot of people should hear from their CO soon. ^_^


----------



## mimran

farhanghafoor said:


> I ve done some sorting nd filtering on the data frm Shoaib's spreadsheet, following r the results;
> Analysis of Applications
> 175/176- 80.17% of apps ve not exceeded18months so far, only 10% ve exceeded 20 months nd only 4% ve exceeded 24 months - exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 18months (plz see stand service charter)
> 190- 90% apps ve not exceeded 6 months. Ony 2 apps ve exceeded 6 months. Non e ve exceeded 7.6 months. (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 6months)
> 189- None has exceeded 12 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 12 months)
> 
> Analysis of Granted Visas
> 175-176- 79.5 % visa were granted within 18 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 18 months)
> 190- 92.3 % visa were granted within 6 months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 6 months), only 1 took 7.6 months
> 189- 100% but only 1 got the grant within 3 months. No application has exceeded 7.3 months so far months (Again exactly as per priority nd timeline standard set by DIAC- 12 months)
> 
> I hope this’ll help



Nice analysis, however 175 SLA is 18 months whereas its 12 months for 176, so probably based on this most of the 176 have been slipped and delayed.


----------



## sultanshah

Salam..my name is sultan shah and I am Electrical Engineer by profession. I will be applying for Engineers Australia Assessment at the end of this month..I will also apply for 3 years work experience..dear seniours plz guide me that what documents should I include for claiming work experience apart from the experience letter..should I include any salary slips?..if so only one current month salary slip is sufficient or last 6 months salary slips..any bank statement required and any NTN certificate required...DIAC asks for a salary slip but I am confused that it needs only last month salary slip or last six months..thanks & regards

sultan shah


----------



## farhanghafoor

mimran said:


> Nice analysis, however 175 SLA is 18 months whereas its 12 months for 176, so probably based on this most of the 176 have been slipped and delayed.


Brother 176 is 12 months if SMP and 18 months if non SMP

Average Mean Time taken for visa grants is as follow

175-176----- 14.62 months
190---------- 2.89 months
189---------- 3.07 months (only 1 case processed so far)

All in all I think 80% of 175/176 shud get visa within 14-18 months
190 within 3-4 moths, and;
189 within 7-9 moths


----------



## opfian

sultanshah said:


> Salam..my name is sultan shah and I am Electrical Engineer by profession. I will be applying for Engineers Australia Assessment at the end of this month..I will also apply for 3 years work experience..dear seniours plz guide me that what documents should I include for claiming work experience apart from the experience letter..should I include any salary slips?..if so only one current month salary slip is sufficient or last 6 months salary slips..any bank statement required and any NTN certificate required...DIAC asks for a salary slip but I am confused that it needs only last month salary slip or last six months..thanks & regards
> 
> sultan shah


For EA, I suggest you to submit following DOCs (all the photocopy docs should be attested by notary public - except for the documents which will be submitted in Original)

1. All Education Degrees with DMCs/Transcripts
a. SSC/HSSC docs to be attested by your Educational Board
b. Univ Degrees to be attested by HEC
2. PEC Membership Card/Cert
3. All Trainings done during your job tenure
4. IELETS score to be sent directly to EA by testing authority
5. Job Experience letters. All letters should have 05 job roles during your tenure


----------



## Rezasol

farhanghafoor said:


> Brother 176 is 12 months if SMP and 18 months if non SMP
> 
> Average Mean Time taken for visa grants is as follow
> 
> 175-176----- 14.62 months
> 190---------- 2.89 months
> 189---------- 3.07 months (only 1 case processed so far)
> 
> All in all I think 80% of 175/176 shud get visa within 14-18 months
> 190 within 3-4 moths, and;
> 189 within 7-9 moths


erm.. it just hit me..
you got one thing wrong bro.. 

that timeline you're reading is from CO Allocation date.. DIAC's "indicative" processing time is from application date as processing is commenced from the date of lodgement.. you are way off.

The last recorded grant for 175/176 was Ali01 - granted visa on 30-05-2013 - Applied on 20-03-2011 - that's around 2 Years 2 months and 10 days that's 26 months right there.. Among the 19 grants between April 2013 and May 2013, with exception of 3 (17, 17 and 19 months - 176 SS [faster CO allocation]) all grants were in excess of 20 months since date of lodgement and as high as 32 months.. and that's the people who got their grant.. the outstanding cases are another story altogether..


----------



## sultanshah

thanks bro for your reply..what is ur field in engineering...and when applying with CO did you submit salary slip for ur work experience?..was it for last one month only or more..thanks & ragards


----------



## noixe

Hi guys,

My wife is in the UAE and she needs to get her medicals done. Can anyone advise on where she needs to go to get her medicals done? Dubai and Abu Dhabi centres would be preferable. Thanks in advance!


----------



## msvayani

FYI.

*Annual Update of Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013*
The Skilled Occupation List

The Skilled Occupation List (SOL) will change from 1 July 2013, with five occupations to be removed. The SOL determines which occupations are eligible for independent and family sponsored skilled migration.

The following changes have been applied to the SOL.

*Occupations removed from the SOL*

ANZSCO Code Occupation
251511 Hospital Pharmacist
251513 Retail Pharmacist
323111 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Avionics)
323112 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Mechanical)
323113 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Structures)

*Occupations on the SOL from 1 July 2013*

ANZSCO Code Occupation
133111 Construction Project Manager
133112 Project Builder
133211 Engineering Manager
133513 Production Manager (Mining)
134111 Child Care Centre Manager
134211 Medical Administrator
134212 Nursing Clinical Director
134213 Primary Health Organisation Manager
134214 Welfare Centre Manager
221111 Accountant (General)
221112 Management Accountant
221113 Taxation Accountant
221213 External Auditor
221214 Internal Auditor
224111 Actuary
224511 Land Economist
224512 Valuer
231212 Ship's Engineer
231213 Ship's Master
231214 Ship's Officer
232111 Architect
232112 Landscape Architect
232213 Cartographer
232214 Other Spatial Scientist
232212 Surveyor
232611 Urban and Regional Planner
233111 Chemical Engineer
233112 Materials Engineer
233211 Civil Engineer
233212 Geotechnical Engineer
233213 Quantity Surveyor
233214 Structural Engineer
233215 Transport Engineer
233311 Electrical Engineer
233411 Electronics Engineer
233511 Industrial Engineer
233512 Mechanical Engineer
233513 Production or Plant Engineer
233611 Mining Engineer (Excluding Petroleum)
233612 Petroleum Engineer
233911 Aeronautical Engineer
233912 Agricultural Engineer
233913 Biomedical Engineer
233914 Engineering Technologist
233915 Environmental Engineer
233916 Naval Architect
234111 Agricultural Consultant
234112 Agricultural Scientist
234113 Forester
234611 Medical Laboratory Scientist
234711 Veterinarian
234912 Metallurgist
234914 Physicist (Medical Physicist only)
241111 Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher
241411 Secondary School Teacher
241511 Special Needs Teacher
241512 Teacher of the Hearing Impaired
241513 Teacher of the Sight Impaired
241599 Special Education Teachers nec
251211 Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
251212 Medical Radiation Therapist
251213 Nuclear Medicine Technologist
251214 Sonographer
251311 Environmental Health Officer
251312 Occupational Health and Safety Advisor
251411 Optometrist
252111 Chiropractor
252112 Osteopath
252311 Dental Specialist
252312 Dentist
252411 Occupational Therapist
252511 Physiotherapist
252611 Podiatrist
252712 Speech Pathologist
253111 General Medical Practitioner
253211 Anaesthetist
253311 Specialist Physician (General Medicine)
253312 Cardiologist
253313 Clinical Haematologist
253314 Medical Oncologist
253315 Endocrinologist
253316 Gastroenterologist
253317 Intensive Care Specialist
253318 Neurologist
253321 Paediatrician
253322 Renal Medicine Specialist
253323 Rheumatologist
253324 Thoracic Medicine Specialist
253399 Specialist Physicians nec
253411 Psychiatrist
253511 Surgeon (General)
253512 Cardiothoracic Surgeon
253513 Neurosurgeon
253514 Orthopaedic Surgeon
253515 Otorhinolaryngologist
253516 Paediatric Surgeon
253517 Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon
253518 Urologist
253521 Vascular Surgeon
253911 Dermatologist
253912 Emergency Medicine Specialist
253913 Obstetrician and Gynaecologist
253914 Ophthalmologist
253915 Pathologist
253917 Diagnostic and Interventional Radiologist
253918 Radiation Oncologist
253999 Medical Practitioners nec
254111 Midwife
254411 Nurse Practitioner
254412 Registered Nurse (Aged Care)
254413 Registered Nurse (Child and Family Health)
254414 Registered Nurse (Community Health)
254415 Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency)
254416 Registered Nurse (Development Disability)
254417 Registered Nurse (Disability and Rehabilitation)
254418 Registered Nurse (Medical)
254421 Registered Nurse (Medical Practice)
254422 Registered Nurse (Mental Health)
254423 Registered Nurse (Perioperative)
254424 Registered Nurse (Surgical)
254499 Registered Nurse nec
261111 ICT business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
263311 Telecommunications Engineer
263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer
271111 Barrister
271311 Solicitor
272311 Clinical Psychologist
272312 Educational Psychologist
272313 Organisational Psychologist
272314 Psychotherapist
272399 Psychologists nec
272511 Social Worker
312211 Civil Engineering Draftsperson
312212 Civil Engineering Technician
312311 Electrical Engineering Draftsperson
312312 Electrical Engineering Technician
313211 Radio Communications Technician
313212 Telecommunications Field Engineer
313213 Telecommunications Network Planner
313214 Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist
321111 Automotive Electrician
321211 Motor Mechanic (General)
321212 Diesel Motor Mechanic
321213 Motorcycle Mechanic
321214 Small Engine Mechanic
322211 Sheetmetal Trades Worker
322311 Metal Fabricator
322312 Pressure Welder
322313 Welder (First Class)
323211 Fitter (General)
323212 Fitter and Turner
323213 Fitter-Welder
323214 Metal Machinist (First Class)
323313 Locksmith
331112 Stonemason
331211 Carpenter and Joiner
331212 Carpenter
331213 Joiner
332211 Painting trades workers
333111 Glazier
333211 Fibrous Plasterer
333212 Solid Plasterer
334111 Plumber (General)
334112 Airconditioning and Mechanical Services Plumber
334113 Drainer
334114 Gasfitter
334115 Roof plumber
341111 Electrician (General)
341112 Electrician (Special Class)
341113 Lift Mechanic
342111 Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic
342211 Electrical Linesworker
342212 Technical Cable Jointer
342313 Electronic Equipment Trades Worker
342314 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (General)
342315 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (Special Class)
399111 Boat Builder and Repairer
399112 Shipwright
411211 Dental Hygienist
411212 Dental Prosthetist
411213 Dental Technician
411214 Dental Therapist

*Source:* http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/skilled-occupation-list.htm


----------



## little.banter

Valuable post 



msvayani said:


> FYI.
> 
> *Annual Update of Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013*
> The Skilled Occupation List
> 
> The Skilled Occupation List (SOL) will change from 1 July 2013, with five occupations to be removed. The SOL determines which occupations are eligible for independent and family sponsored skilled migration.
> 
> The following changes have been applied to the SOL.
> 
> *Occupations removed from the SOL*
> 
> ANZSCO Code Occupation
> 251511 Hospital Pharmacist
> 251513 Retail Pharmacist
> 323111 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Avionics)
> 323112 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Mechanical)
> 323113 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Structures)
> 
> *Occupations on the SOL from 1 July 2013*
> 
> ANZSCO Code Occupation
> 133111 Construction Project Manager
> 133112 Project Builder
> 133211 Engineering Manager
> 133513 Production Manager (Mining)
> 134111 Child Care Centre Manager
> 134211 Medical Administrator
> 134212 Nursing Clinical Director
> 134213 Primary Health Organisation Manager
> 134214 Welfare Centre Manager
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> 221112 Management Accountant
> 221113 Taxation Accountant
> 221213 External Auditor
> 221214 Internal Auditor
> 224111 Actuary
> 224511 Land Economist
> 224512 Valuer
> 231212 Ship's Engineer
> 231213 Ship's Master
> 231214 Ship's Officer
> 232111 Architect
> 232112 Landscape Architect
> 232213 Cartographer
> 232214 Other Spatial Scientist
> 232212 Surveyor
> 232611 Urban and Regional Planner
> 233111 Chemical Engineer
> 233112 Materials Engineer
> 233211 Civil Engineer
> 233212 Geotechnical Engineer
> 233213 Quantity Surveyor
> 233214 Structural Engineer
> 233215 Transport Engineer
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 233411 Electronics Engineer
> 233511 Industrial Engineer
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> 233513 Production or Plant Engineer
> 233611 Mining Engineer (Excluding Petroleum)
> 233612 Petroleum Engineer
> 233911 Aeronautical Engineer
> 233912 Agricultural Engineer
> 233913 Biomedical Engineer
> 233914 Engineering Technologist
> 233915 Environmental Engineer
> 233916 Naval Architect
> 234111 Agricultural Consultant
> 234112 Agricultural Scientist
> 234113 Forester
> 234611 Medical Laboratory Scientist
> 234711 Veterinarian
> 234912 Metallurgist
> 234914 Physicist (Medical Physicist only)
> 241111 Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher
> 241411 Secondary School Teacher
> 241511 Special Needs Teacher
> 241512 Teacher of the Hearing Impaired
> 241513 Teacher of the Sight Impaired
> 241599 Special Education Teachers nec
> 251211 Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
> 251212 Medical Radiation Therapist
> 251213 Nuclear Medicine Technologist
> 251214 Sonographer
> 251311 Environmental Health Officer
> 251312 Occupational Health and Safety Advisor
> 251411 Optometrist
> 252111 Chiropractor
> 252112 Osteopath
> 252311 Dental Specialist
> 252312 Dentist
> 252411 Occupational Therapist
> 252511 Physiotherapist
> 252611 Podiatrist
> 252712 Speech Pathologist
> 253111 General Medical Practitioner
> 253211 Anaesthetist
> 253311 Specialist Physician (General Medicine)
> 253312 Cardiologist
> 253313 Clinical Haematologist
> 253314 Medical Oncologist
> 253315 Endocrinologist
> 253316 Gastroenterologist
> 253317 Intensive Care Specialist
> 253318 Neurologist
> 253321 Paediatrician
> 253322 Renal Medicine Specialist
> 253323 Rheumatologist
> 253324 Thoracic Medicine Specialist
> 253399 Specialist Physicians nec
> 253411 Psychiatrist
> 253511 Surgeon (General)
> 253512 Cardiothoracic Surgeon
> 253513 Neurosurgeon
> 253514 Orthopaedic Surgeon
> 253515 Otorhinolaryngologist
> 253516 Paediatric Surgeon
> 253517 Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon
> 253518 Urologist
> 253521 Vascular Surgeon
> 253911 Dermatologist
> 253912 Emergency Medicine Specialist
> 253913 Obstetrician and Gynaecologist
> 253914 Ophthalmologist
> 253915 Pathologist
> 253917 Diagnostic and Interventional Radiologist
> 253918 Radiation Oncologist
> 253999 Medical Practitioners nec
> 254111 Midwife
> 254411 Nurse Practitioner
> 254412 Registered Nurse (Aged Care)
> 254413 Registered Nurse (Child and Family Health)
> 254414 Registered Nurse (Community Health)
> 254415 Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency)
> 254416 Registered Nurse (Development Disability)
> 254417 Registered Nurse (Disability and Rehabilitation)
> 254418 Registered Nurse (Medical)
> 254421 Registered Nurse (Medical Practice)
> 254422 Registered Nurse (Mental Health)
> 254423 Registered Nurse (Perioperative)
> 254424 Registered Nurse (Surgical)
> 254499 Registered Nurse nec
> 261111 ICT business Analyst
> 261112 Systems Analyst
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> 263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer
> 271111 Barrister
> 271311 Solicitor
> 272311 Clinical Psychologist
> 272312 Educational Psychologist
> 272313 Organisational Psychologist
> 272314 Psychotherapist
> 272399 Psychologists nec
> 272511 Social Worker
> 312211 Civil Engineering Draftsperson
> 312212 Civil Engineering Technician
> 312311 Electrical Engineering Draftsperson
> 312312 Electrical Engineering Technician
> 313211 Radio Communications Technician
> 313212 Telecommunications Field Engineer
> 313213 Telecommunications Network Planner
> 313214 Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist
> 321111 Automotive Electrician
> 321211 Motor Mechanic (General)
> 321212 Diesel Motor Mechanic
> 321213 Motorcycle Mechanic
> 321214 Small Engine Mechanic
> 322211 Sheetmetal Trades Worker
> 322311 Metal Fabricator
> 322312 Pressure Welder
> 322313 Welder (First Class)
> 323211 Fitter (General)
> 323212 Fitter and Turner
> 323213 Fitter-Welder
> 323214 Metal Machinist (First Class)
> 323313 Locksmith
> 331112 Stonemason
> 331211 Carpenter and Joiner
> 331212 Carpenter
> 331213 Joiner
> 332211 Painting trades workers
> 333111 Glazier
> 333211 Fibrous Plasterer
> 333212 Solid Plasterer
> 334111 Plumber (General)
> 334112 Airconditioning and Mechanical Services Plumber
> 334113 Drainer
> 334114 Gasfitter
> 334115 Roof plumber
> 341111 Electrician (General)
> 341112 Electrician (Special Class)
> 341113 Lift Mechanic
> 342111 Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic
> 342211 Electrical Linesworker
> 342212 Technical Cable Jointer
> 342313 Electronic Equipment Trades Worker
> 342314 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (General)
> 342315 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (Special Class)
> 399111 Boat Builder and Repairer
> 399112 Shipwright
> 411211 Dental Hygienist
> 411212 Dental Prosthetist
> 411213 Dental Technician
> 411214 Dental Therapist
> 
> *Source:* Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## little.banter

Hi Guys,

Once again i m asking if any one having mother/father as a dependent in their application ?


----------



## wize

*Computer System & Network Engineer Responsibilities*

Dear Friends,
I hope that you will be alright. I am applying for ACS regarding 263111-Computer System & Network Engineer. Since i am applying on my own without the help of any migration agents so i am seeking help from friends here at this forum who already have the experience regarding the whole procedure. It would be so nice of you.

I have a query which i am not able to find in any previous threads.

Here is my profile

1) MSc in Computer Engg.
2) 5 years of Experience in Network Operations (within NOC + Cisco equip + Huawei equip etc) in Pak & UAE

I want to apply under the category of 263111- Computer Systems and Network Engineer but I am not able to to find an exact match between the responsibilities specified by ACS and that of mine. Can any brother having cleared the ACS in the same category, please share the sample experience letter of computer Network & System Engineer mentioning responsibilities.Thanks and looking forward to hear from you guys.thanks. & regards,


----------



## umairmahmood

wize said:


> Dear Friends,
> I hope that you will be alright. I am applying for ACS regarding 263111-Computer System & Network Engineer. Since i am applying on my own without the help of any migration agents so i am seeking help from friends here at this forum who already have the experience regarding the whole procedure. It would be so nice of you.
> 
> I have a query which i am not able to find in any previous threads.
> 
> Here is my profile
> 
> 1) MSc in Computer Engg.
> 2) 5 years of Experience in Network Operations (within NOC + Cisco equip + Huawei equip etc) in Pak & UAE
> 
> I want to apply under the category of 263111- Computer Systems and Network Engineer but I am not able to to find an exact match between the responsibilities specified by ACS and that of mine. Can any brother having cleared the ACS in the same category, please share the sample experience letter of computer Network & System Engineer mentioning responsibilities.Thanks and looking forward to hear from you guys.thanks. & regards,


I suggest you to get your assessment done from Engineers Australia, They will provide you your exact Job Code, which i think would be Telecommunications Networks Engineer


----------



## fmasaud84

noixe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife is in the UAE and she needs to get her medicals done. Can anyone advise on where she needs to go to get her medicals done? Dubai and Abu Dhabi centres would be preferable. Thanks in advance!


Dubai London hospital /clinic 

This is on jumeriah road


----------



## mimran

farhanghafoor said:


> Brother 176 is 12 months if SMP and 18 months if non SMP
> 
> Average Mean Time taken for visa grants is as follow
> 
> 175-176----- 14.62 months
> 190---------- 2.89 months
> 189---------- 3.07 months (only 1 case processed so far)
> 
> All in all I think 80% of 175/176 shud get visa within 14-18 months
> 190 within 3-4 moths, and;
> 189 within 7-9 moths


Yes you are right, but looking at the current grants for 176, it seems that they are considering 176 SS and 176 FS in the same category as 176 SS has been slowed equivalent to the level of 176 FS


----------



## mimran

fmasaud84 said:


> Dubai London hospital /clinic
> 
> This is on jumeriah road



One is in Festival City -> IKEA building as well.


----------



## wize

@umairmahmood: I have already checked with Engineers Australia and as per them i need to get the assessment done from ACS since currently they donot assess any degree related to computers. So now i will get it done from ACS. 

Currently one issue and that is to find exact match between the responsibilities specified by ACS and that of mine. So currently looking for any sample experience letter of 263111-Computer Network & System Engineer mentioning responsibilities from someone who has already gone through the ACS process.


----------



## wize

*Computer System & Network Engineer Responsibilities*



umairmahmood said:


> I suggest you to get your assessment done from Engineers Australia, They will provide you your exact Job Code, which i think would be Telecommunications Networks Engineer



@umairmahmood: I have already checked with Engineers Australia and as per them i need to get the assessment done from ACS since currently they donot assess any degree related to computers. So now i will get it done from ACS. 

Currently one issue and that is to find exact match between the responsibilities specified by ACS and that of mine. So currently looking for any sample experience letter of 263111-Computer Network & System Engineer mentioning responsibilities from someone who has already gone through the ACS process.


----------



## ahmadka

Hi there .. I'm new to this forum so please to help out 

I want to nominate the 'Software Engineer' (ANZSCO: 261313) Occupation, but I have a major issue:

My education is technically in a different field. My Bachelors degree is called 'Computer Engineering' (From NUST, Pakistan) and my Masters Degree is called 'Electrical & Computer Engineering' (from Georgia Tech, Atlanta, USA).

So now I'm a bit nervous that ACS may 'reject' me on the basis that my qualification doesn't match with my profession 

However, do note that in both Bachelors and Masters, I studied Software Engineering stuff primarily, and in Masters, I didn't have anything to do with the 'Electrical' part  .. I studied only Computer Engineering stuff with Computer Science as a Minor ..

So will I have a problem with ACS ?


----------



## danpid

dear friends, I have good news from my friend who is from Pakistan. 

He went to external checks in late Oct and he got his grant today so his check took around 7 months. Like many applicants ,he is not on this forum but I hope this news is gonna help others predict their grants. I think a lot of oct-nov applicants will get their grants hopefully by august  

his subclass : 189 
course : engineering ( mechanical ) 

Regards


----------



## bukhari

I have done my bachelors in computer Engineering as well.. I went through ACS and they accepted it. Masters is not considered as such for immigration in ausie-land.. either Bachelors or PhD.. so no need to worry!



ahmadka said:


> Hi there .. I'm new to this forum so please to help out
> 
> I want to nominate the 'Software Engineer' (ANZSCO: 261313) Occupation, but I have a major issue:
> 
> My education is technically in a different field. My Bachelors degree is called 'Computer Engineering' (From NUST, Pakistan) and my Masters Degree is called 'Electrical & Computer Engineering' (from Georgia Tech, Atlanta, USA).
> 
> So now I'm a bit nervous that ACS may 'reject' me on the basis that my qualification doesn't match with my profession
> 
> However, do note that in both Bachelors and Masters, I studied Software Engineering stuff primarily, and in Masters, I didn't have anything to do with the 'Electrical' part  .. I studied only Computer Engineering stuff with Computer Science as a Minor ..
> 
> So will I have a problem with ACS ?


----------



## ahmadka

bukhari said:


> I have done my bachelors in computer Engineering as well.. I went through ACS and they accepted it. Masters is not considered as such for immigration in ausie-land.. either Bachelors or PhD.. so no need to worry!


Thanks for your advice mate ..  .. But may I ask how much for your work experience when you applied for Skills Assessment at ACS ? And what's your field ?


----------



## little.banter

Hi Folks,

I need your help. While filling the form 47A and 80 i came across the question(s).

"Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry 
to, or been deported from, any country?"

I applied once 6 years ago for student visa for UK. They asked me for IELTS proof (I did not do IELTS on that time) and said they will give me visa once i give them the proof but i did not respond to them & changed my mind to leave it? 

What you guys say is it the case of refusal or rejection/cancellation ? please help me


----------



## N.Ali

danpid said:


> dear friends, I have good news from my friend who is from Pakistan.
> 
> He went to external checks in late Oct and he got his grant today so his check took around 7 months. Like many applicants ,he is not on this forum but I hope this news is gonna help others predict their grants. I think a lot of oct-nov applicants will get their grants hopefully by august
> 
> his subclass : 189
> course : engineering ( mechanical )
> 
> Regards



that is definitely a good news....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## usman.shahid

danpid said:


> dear friends, I have good news from my friend who is from Pakistan.
> 
> He went to external checks in late Oct and he got his grant today so his check took around 7 months. Like many applicants ,he is not on this forum but I hope this news is gonna help others predict their grants. I think a lot of oct-nov applicants will get their grants hopefully by august
> 
> his subclass : 189
> course : engineering ( mechanical )
> 
> Regards


Was he onshore or off shore applicant?


----------



## Rezasol

little.banter said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I need your help. While filling the form 47A and 80 i came across the question(s).
> 
> "Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry
> to, or been deported from, any country?"
> 
> I applied once 6 years ago for student visa for UK. They asked me for IELTS proof (I did not do IELTS on that time) and said they will give me visa once i give them the proof but i did not respond to them & changed my mind to leave it?
> 
> What you guys say is it the case of refusal or rejection/cancellation ? please help me


did you a refusal letter and/or email?


----------



## danpid

usman.shahid said:


> Was he onshore or off shore applicant?


he lodged offshore at the time, but he lived in Australia for a long time ( around 6 years ) . hes currently offshore.


----------



## nuked

wize said:


> @umairmahmood: I have already checked with Engineers Australia and as per them i need to get the assessment done from ACS since currently they donot assess any degree related to computers. So now i will get it done from ACS.
> 
> Currently one issue and that is to find exact match between the responsibilities specified by ACS and that of mine. So currently looking for any sample experience letter of 263111-Computer Network & System Engineer mentioning responsibilities from someone who has already gone through the ACS process.


Wish I could help, my ACS, was for software engineering, in 2011, the job description should clearly mention what jobs you do and nothing else. mainly technical part.

Back then they did not do any checks, but I doubt if they do it still, and I havent come across anyone who has been rejected by ACS unless they have put in something really un-acceptable in their resume. You can try and pm me your resume. I can give it a glance and share my thoughts if the wordings can do any bad.


----------



## farhanghafoor

Rezasol said:


> erm.. it just hit me..
> you got one thing wrong bro..
> 
> that timeline you're reading is from CO Allocation date.. DIAC's "indicative" processing time is from application date as processing is commenced from the date of lodgement.. you are way off.
> 
> The last recorded grant for 175/176 was Ali01 - granted visa on 30-05-2013 - Applied on 20-03-2011 - that's around 2 Years 2 months and 10 days that's 26 months right there.. Among the 19 grants between April 2013 and May 2013, with exception of 3 (17, 17 and 19 months - 176 SS [faster CO allocation]) all grants were in excess of 20 months since date of lodgement and as high as 32 months.. and that's the people who got their grant.. the outstanding cases are another story altogether..


Thanx buddy, but i definitely had this in mind while doing the analyisis. But it is only relevant to do this frm co allocation date bcz diac's priority processing came into operation just around 1 year ago. Lots of things changed after that, as u urself said that in some cases it took more than a year fr co 176 allocation. But we all r aware that cos r now allocated in half the time mentioned by diac. So to do any reliable nd meaningful analysis we need to ve a reliable base to start with. My own 189 app was lodged 2 months ago co allocated 1 month ago nd now my co told me that my app can take upto 12 months to finalize. My point was to corraborate this with asio report that says that their processing time is directly effected by diac's prior processing standards. Nd actually everyone falling outside the mean avg time shud start following up actively bcz some info might be stuck sumwhere again as per asio's explainations fr delays


----------



## Rezasol

farhanghafoor said:


> Thanx buddy, but i definitely had this in mind while doing the analyisis. But it is only relevant to do this frm co allocation date bcz diac's priority processing came into operation just around 1 year ago. Lots of things changed after that, as u urself said that in some cases it took more than a year fr co 176 allocation. But we all r aware that cos r now allocated in half the time mentioned by diac. So to do any reliable nd meaningful analysis we need to ve a reliable base to start with. My own 189 app was lodged 2 months ago co allocated 1 month ago nd now my co told me that my app can take upto 12 months to finalize. My point was to corraborate this with asio report that says that their processing time is directly effected by diac's prior processing standards. Nd actually everyone falling outside the mean avg time shud start following up actively bcz some info might be stuck sumwhere again as per asio's explainations fr delays


Well my point was simple.. 
the times mentioned on DIAC's website were from date of application (and included CO allocation time) and applications has gone over and beyond those timelines several if not everytime. Back when skillselect was not introduced and CO allocation took up to 6+ months, the same timing and processing priority applied except FS was treated in Group 3 if I remember correctly.. the difference between 12 and 18 months for 176 and 175 was for faster CO Allocation and had, literally, nothing to do with SC's priority with ASIO.


----------



## sanaqvi

*Degree equivalent*

I have masters degree in Computer Science from Punjab University, but my graduation was not in computer science. Can someone suggest this qualification will be equal to degree or AQF diploma?

Thanks


----------



## Celley

Hello everyone,
I had been assigned a case officer today, she asked to provide few documents i.e, form80 and tax documents in order to process the application, however i m confused about the "Tax documents" , since i m living in middle east and here salaries are tax free so kindly can u guys advice that what docs u have provided as a substitute of tax documents..
Looking forward for your advice.


----------



## Celley

*Help needed-Tax documents*

Hello everyone,
I had been assigned a case officer today, she asked to provide few documents i.e, form80 and tax documents in order to process the application, however i m confused about the "Tax documents" , since i m living in middle east and here salaries are tax free so kindly can u guys advice that what docs u have provided as a substitute of tax documents..
Looking forward for your advice.


----------



## bukhari

i had experience of 3 years and 11 months.. and they counted it all. I applied for Software Engineer from SOL.



ahmadka said:


> Thanks for your advice mate ..  .. But may I ask how much for your work experience when you applied for Skills Assessment at ACS ? And what's your field ?


----------



## nuked

Celley said:


> Hello everyone,
> I had been assigned a case officer today, she asked to provide few documents i.e, form80 and tax documents in order to process the application, however i m confused about the "Tax documents" , since i m living in middle east and here salaries are tax free so kindly can u guys advice that what docs u have provided as a substitute of tax documents..
> Looking forward for your advice.


You can specify to you case officer, Dubai is a tax free area, for Pakistan If you have had any jobs in past, you need to provide NTN certificate.


----------



## Rezasol

Celley said:


> Hello everyone,
> I had been assigned a case officer today, she asked to provide few documents i.e, form80 and tax documents in order to process the application, however i m confused about the "Tax documents" , since i m living in middle east and here salaries are tax free so kindly can u guys advice that what docs u have provided as a substitute of tax documents..
> Looking forward for your advice.


not sure.. but don't expat file tax returns in Pakistan?


----------



## little.banter

Hi guys i want to the question when lodging visa application. It asks u about Section: Other Passports. Question: Do u have other current passport. I ans it No i assumed that it is asking other nationality passport. Can u guys clear me if i ans it in the right way ? I hv expired old passport ov pakistan hope it does not mean for same nationality passprt. Please comment otherwise i hv to inform abt the correct ans. Thanks a lot


----------



## farhanghafoor

A quote from (189 & 190 Visa Timelines for Pakistanis forum )

"dear friends, I have good news from my friend who is from Pakistan. 

He went to external checks in late Oct and he got his grant today so his check took around 7 months. Like many applicants ,he is not on this forum but I hope this news is gonna help others predict their grants. I think a lot of oct-nov applicants will get their grants hopefully by august 

his subclass : 189 
course : engineering ( mechanical )"


----------



## farhanghafoor

farhanghafoor said:


> A quote from (189 & 190 Visa Timelines for Pakistanis forum )
> 
> "dear friends, I have good news from my friend who is from Pakistan.
> 
> He went to external checks in late Oct and he got his grant today so his check took around 7 months. Like many applicants ,he is not on this forum but I hope this news is gonna help others predict their grants. I think a lot of oct-nov applicants will get their grants hopefully by august
> 
> his subclass : 189
> course : engineering ( mechanical )"


So another 189 visa granted, Shoaib sb plz update ur excel worksheet (we do not know the exact timeline though)


----------



## little.banter

Rezasol said:


> did you a refusal letter and/or email?


On that time i rec a letter that plz send the required document to grant of visa otherwise application automatically ll be refused  so what u suggest


----------



## little.banter

little.banter said:


> Hi guys i want to the question when lodging visa application. It asks u about Section: Other Passports. Question: Do u have other current passport. I ans it No i assumed that it is asking other nationality passport. Can u guys clear me if i ans it in the right way ? I hv expired old passport ov pakistan hope it does not mean for same nationality passprt. Please comment otherwise i hv to inform abt the correct ans. Thanks a lot


Any answer ?


----------



## nuked

little.banter said:


> Hi guys i want to the question when lodging visa application. It asks u about Section: Other Passports. Question: Do u have other current passport. I ans it No i assumed that it is asking other nationality passport. Can u guys clear me if i ans it in the right way ? I hv expired old passport ov pakistan hope it does not mean for same nationality passprt. Please comment otherwise i hv to inform abt the correct ans. Thanks a lot


it means, if you hold any other country passport not previous expired passports. only your valid passports should be included in the application. cheers!


----------



## little.banter

nuked said:


> it means, if you hold any other country passport not previous expired passports. only your valid passports should be included in the application. cheers!


Thanks a lot for clearification


----------



## nuked

little.banter said:


> On that time i rec a letter that plz send the required document to grant of visa otherwise application automatically ll be refused  so what u suggest


nothing should be kept hidden from your CO. if you applied and did not go, state some personal issues did not let me pursue it ahead. Plus it was only student.


----------



## AKFZ

little.banter said:


> Any answer ?


I think it should include your previous expired passports as well. Its always better to provide more info than less. I did include previous passports details.


----------



## AKFZ

My Co requested me more work evidence , like payslips , which i already uploaded. On the same date i saw that in my attached files , there is a file named " TRIM" and it is related to work experience. Wat does that mean?


----------



## little.banter

AKFZ said:


> I think it should include your previous expired passports as well. Its always better to provide more info than less. I did include previous passports details.


Nuked says that its abt other countries' passports. Bro u r confusing me... Can u confirm.


----------



## Celley

I had been assigned a case officer today, she asked to provide few documents i.e, form80 and tax documents in order to process the application, however i m confused about the "Tax documents" , since i m living in middle east and here salaries are tax free so kindly can u plz advice that what docs u have provided as a substitute of tax documents..
Looking forward for seniors advice.


----------



## AKFZ

little.banter said:


> Nuked says that its abt other countries' passports. Bro u r confusing me... Can u confirm.


there is no way to confirm except for asking diac itself. While filling my form , i considered it better to give more details as it won't cause a problem .In that question it says , have or had any passports not shown in question 1. So , giving details of old passport with their issued and expiry date is definitely better.


----------



## fmasaud84

Celley said:


> I had been assigned a case officer today, she asked to provide few documents i.e, form80 and tax documents in order to process the application, however i m confused about the "Tax documents" , since i m living in middle east and here salaries are tax free so kindly can u plz advice that what docs u have provided as a substitute of tax documents..
> Looking forward for seniors advice.


Tell her that there is not tax here and give ur bank statment which shows ur salary and pay slips


----------



## shiraz

sanaqvi said:


> I have masters degree in Computer Science from Punjab University, but my graduation was not in computer science. Can someone suggest this qualification will be equal to degree or AQF diploma?
> 
> Thanks


My guess is your qualifications will be assessed as AQF bachelors degree.

Only AcS can confirm this.


----------



## SMShoaib

Celley said:


> Hello everyone,
> I had been assigned a case officer today, she asked to provide few documents i.e, form80 and tax documents in order to process the application, however i m confused about the "Tax documents" , since i m living in middle east and here salaries are tax free so kindly can u guys advice that what docs u have provided as a substitute of tax documents..
> Looking forward for your advice.



AOA Bro:
Would you please share your complete timeline with us.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...bVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTc Hc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## nuked

AKFZ said:


> there is no way to confirm except for asking diac itself. While filling my form , i considered it better to give more details as it won't cause a problem .In that question it says , have or had any passports not shown in question 1. So , giving details of old passport with their issued and expiry date is definitely better.


I agree with AKFZ, my application was paper based, and I gave you opinion on that basis, I was not supposed to mention that during my application, it is understood and international standard practice for new machine readable passports that last digit represents the number of passports issued.

so if your number is AB-1109911, last 1 denotes 1st passport, I have had 2 passports, so the last number is 2 now. both machine readable. I say this of clear understanding as my family has had multiple passports with same sequences.

hope i make sense.


----------



## SMShoaib

farhanghafoor said:


> So another 189 visa granted, Shoaib sb plz update ur excel worksheet (we do not know the exact timeline though)


Bro, I am confuse whether to include this half saying timeline in the time sheet or not. As there is no link of the person plus not enough info.


----------



## ahmadka

Guys I have a few questions for the experts here 

1) So it's okay to have a "Computer Engineering" Bachelors degree from NUST and an "Electrical & Computer Engineering" degree from Georgia Tech, USA, and nominate the "Software Engineer" occupation ??

ACS shouldn't have a problem, right ?


2) What exactly do I need to submit to ACS regarding my Work Experience ? Job offer letters, or official letters confirming my employment, or a technical letter from my superior explaining my designation ? How specific/technical does it have to be ? How long does it have to be ? What key things should be mentioned ?

Can anyone share any examples of their Work Experience letters (so that I get an idea of what to include) ?

3) I've heard that ACS subtracts 2 years of work experience in some cases. When does that happen ?




bukhari said:


> i had experience of 3 years and 11 months.. and they counted it all. I applied for Software Engineer from SOL.


Was all of that experience in 'Software Engineering' roles, or some other roles two maybe ?

Like my total experience is about 3 years, 2 years of which has been in Software Engineering, while my first work year was in Telecom .. So I'm not sure if that first year will be counted or not (speaking in terms of ACS and EOI application both) ?


----------



## ahmadka

Any how many people here have used or are using services of an Agent ?

I made a few calls today, and one company was charging like $6000 AUD for just their consultation !?! This amount does NOT include any fees of the application itself !

So I'm wondering if Agents are really worth it or not ..


----------



## nuked

ahmadka said:


> Any how many people here have used or are using services of an Agent ?
> 
> I made a few calls today, and one company was charging like $6000 AUD for just their consultation !?! This amount does NOT include any fees of the application itself !
> 
> So I'm wondering if Agents are really worth it or not ..


I have used an agent, but I did not pay him much, was a really cost effective service offered to me.

I recommend u opt for doing it yourself, this should be fairly easy and simple.


----------



## nuked

ahmadka said:


> Guys I have a few questions for the experts here
> 
> 1) So it's okay to have a "Computer Engineering" Bachelors degree from NUST and an "Electrical & Computer Engineering" degree from Georgia Tech, USA, and nominate the "Software Engineer" occupation ??
> 
> ACS shouldn't have a problem, right ?
> 
> 
> 2) What exactly do I need to submit to ACS regarding my Work Experience ? Job offer letters, or official letters confirming my employment, or a technical letter from my superior explaining my designation ? How specific/technical does it have to be ? How long does it have to be ? What key things should be mentioned ?
> 
> Can anyone share any examples of their Work Experience letters (so that I get an idea of what to include) ?
> 
> 3) I've heard that ACS subtracts 2 years of work experience in some cases. When does that happen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was all of that experience in 'Software Engineering' roles, or some other roles two maybe ?
> 
> Like my total experience is about 3 years, 2 years of which has been in Software Engineering, while my first work year was in Telecom .. So I'm not sure if that first year will be counted or not (speaking in terms of ACS and EOI application both) ?


Did they reduce the word experience requirement from 4 years?

You have 2 degrees? Both Bachelors? Your experience is counted after your bachelors degree.

1/ You should use your NUST Degree, and 4 years experience according to my knowledge from there on.

2/ Work Experience, clearly mentioning your Job Designation, Date Start from Date End To, If you have been in same company, and been promoted, all designations must be highlighted as seperate job experiences as they have different job roles.

For software engineering, it should clearly mention, what jobs you did, whether programming if so what languages, if db which databases, what type of roles you undertook, team participation etc.

I am following my 2 experiences that I sent to ACS:



> WORK EXPERIENCE
> ________________________________________
> Jul 2010 - Present	XYZ Technologies	Karachi , Pakistan
> *Senior Software Engineer - Team Lead*
> - Create and execute project work plans and revise as appropriate to meet requirements.
> - Identify resources needed and assign individual responsibilities
> - Manage day-to-day operational aspects of a project and scope
> - Review deliverables prepared by team before passing to client.
> - Work with Open Source technologies, PHP, JQuery, Ajax, XML, HTML etc. n-tiered development, SQL Server, MySQL databases, relational data models, and application architecture.
> - Build methodologies and documents and be comfortable using these documents to construct the necessary system software modules.
> - To perform system integration and deployment activities, prepare system support documentation, and document program and system functions.
> - To develop website content by primarily creating a Conceptual Model, then make High Level Design and carryout Project Planning.
> - To deliver quality software as well as be an important contributing member of a small focused team. To demonstrate technical and development skills, ability to quickly pickup new technologies and applications.
> - To work on development and reporting tools in a relational database environment.
> - To demonstrate High quality of work and commitment to building robust, error-free software. Unit and test-driven development techniques.
> - To work in component-based architecture and continuously seek better ways to reuse existing code that accelerates the delivery of future functionality.
> 
> Mar 2009 - Jul 2010	XYZ COMPANY	Dubai Media City , UAE
> *Senior Programmer*
> Perform a variety of programming assignments requiring knowledge of established programming procedures and data processing requirements. Maintain and modify programs.
> 
> - Code, test and troubleshoot programs utilizing the appropriate hardware, database, and programming technology.
> - Refine data and format final product.
> - Maintain and modify programs; make approved changes by amending flow charts, develop detailed programming logic, and coding changes.
> - Test and develop programming modifications.
> - Write new program code using prescribed specifications.
> - Evaluate simple interrelationships between programs such as whether a contemplated change in one part of a program would cause unwanted results in a related part.
> - Analyze performance of programs and take action to correct deficiencies based on consultation with users and approval of supervisor.
> - Confer with users to gain understanding of needed changes or modifications of existing programs. Resolve questions of program intent, data input, output requirements, and inclusion of internal checks and controls.
> - Write and maintain programming documentation.
> - Analyze NT client/server and micro-computer based software solutions compatibility with company requirements.
> - Maintain confidentiality with regard to the information being processed, stored or accessed.
> - Document programming problems and resolutions for future reference.
> - Assist personnel of other departments as a computer resource.


Hope this helps you.

3/ I have heard recently happening, there must be some solid backing for not adding up 2 years or so. the only reason that comes to me for that is, it is somehow now relevant or does not have sufficient evidence to support what you have highlighted in your experiences.


Good Luck!


----------



## ahmadka

nuked said:


> Did they reduce the word experience requirement from 4 years?
> 
> You have 2 degrees? Both Bachelors? Your experience is counted after your bachelors degree.
> 
> 1/ You should use your NUST Degree, and 4 years experience according to my knowledge from there on.
> 
> 2/ Work Experience, clearly mentioning your Job Designation, Date Start from Date End To, If you have been in same company, and been promoted, all designations must be highlighted as seperate job experiences as they have different job roles.
> 
> For software engineering, it should clearly mention, what jobs you did, whether programming if so what languages, if db which databases, what type of roles you undertook, team participation etc.
> 
> I am following my 2 experiences that I sent to ACS:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you.
> 
> 3/ I have heard recently happening, there must be some solid backing for not adding up 2 years or so. the only reason that comes to me for that is, it is somehow now relevant or does not have sufficient evidence to support what you have highlighted in your experiences.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks nuked for your detailed reply, however I didn't understand a few things ..



nuked said:


> Did they reduce the word experience requirement from 4 years?


I'm assuming you meant to say work experience, in which case, the ACS says that you only need a minimum of 2 years of experience if your ICT qualification is inline with your nominated occupation ... Minimum of 4 years is required when your ICT qualification isn't fully inline with your nominated work experience ..

I'm not sure which one applies to me here, considering that I have "Computer Engineering" Bachelors degree, and "Electrical & Computer Engineering" Masters degree, and I have "Software Engineering" as my occupation .. 



nuked said:


> You have 2 degrees? Both Bachelors? Your experience is counted after your bachelors degree.


Ah, sorry about that ! Forgot to mention that my second degree is Masters from Georgia Tech, USA ..



nuked said:


> 1/ You should use your NUST Degree, and 4 years experience according to my knowledge from there on.


Actually I only have 3 years experience so far .. Nearly 2 years from this have been spent in Software Engineering roles, while about 10 months (my first main job 2-3 years ago) was in telecom ..

Is there a specific need for 4 years experience ?



nuked said:


> 2/ Work Experience, clearly mentioning your Job Designation, Date Start from Date End To, If you have been in same company, and been promoted, all designations must be highlighted as seperate job experiences as they have different job roles.
> 
> For software engineering, it should clearly mention, what jobs you did, whether programming if so what languages, if db which databases, what type of roles you undertook, team participation etc.


That example seems pretty straightforward, and I'm sure I can come up with that too ... However didn't you have to get a letter issued from your boss/supervisor at your company, confirming those job activities ?



nuked said:


> 3/ I have heard recently happening, there must be some solid backing for not adding up 2 years or so. the only reason that comes to me for that is, it is somehow now relevant or does not have sufficient evidence to support what you have highlighted in your experiences.


So does that mean that my initial 10 months of telecom work experience will not be counted maybe ?


----------



## nuked

@ahmadka

1/ ok, 2 years wasnt there before, I applied in 2011, it was 4 years mandatory at that time. lucky you can grab some visas fast!

2/ Ideally you should always be basing your application to ACS or Immigration Dept on your Bachelors Degree and not masters.

3/ Your CV and letters from employer should actually be similar in role. Your employer describing your job one way, and your CV saying other is a -ve point!

4/ Your nominated Skilled Occupation can only be one, you can either keep Softw Eng, or Telecom, in your case, you have more experience in Soft Eng.

But as I see, SOL 2013 already available, and Software Engineer still on the list, I suggest you spend some more time and gain another year of experience and apply by march-april 2014 so you can submit EOI byMay 2014, increasing your chances of ACS results.

Someone more experienced maybe and even a consultant can guide you better in this.

But be very careful when meeting consultants in Pakistan, they simply need fees to grab you in! I have a friend he did not have enough post Bachelors experience, his consultant never highlighted it, and I stopped him on last moment else he would have wasted his fees for ACS.

so be very very careful with agents/consultants.


----------



## ahmadka

Hm .. So you're saying that ACS will only count the Software Engineering experience in my case, and they will not count the Telecom experience ?

Is there any specific reason why you say I should wait another year before applying for ACS ? The reason is that immigration laws for such countries are rapidly changing, so I don't really want to wait more, only to find out that additional requirements/limitations have been placed, etc ..

And suppose I apply now for ACS and God forbid, get rejected, Can I apply again in a few months maybe ? And limitation on how many times a person can apply at ACS ?

Anyone here who has applied to ACS after 2 ~ 2.5 years of experience ?


----------



## Rezasol

little.banter said:


> On that time i rec a letter that plz send the required document to grant of visa otherwise application automatically ll be refused  so what u suggest


safe to assume you were refused the visa... 
mention the specific details to DIAC


----------



## nuked

ahmadka said:


> Hm .. So you're saying that ACS will only count the Software Engineering experience in my case, and they will not count the Telecom experience ?
> 
> Is there any specific reason why you say I should wait another year before applying for ACS ? The reason is that immigration laws for such countries are rapidly changing, so I don't really want to wait more, only to find out that additional requirements/limitations have been placed, etc ..
> 
> And suppose I apply now for ACS and God forbid, get rejected, Can I apply again in a few months maybe ? And limitation on how many times a person can apply at ACS ?
> 
> Anyone here who has applied to ACS after 2 ~ 2.5 years of experience ?


1/ ACS only counts experience relevant to your selected occuption

2/ My reason was simple and clear, to gain more experience. I agree with you that policies are being changed really fast, but any new conditions or limitations are always implemented in July, so if you get your ACS done by march 2014, you have an Invite in 1 month or maximum 2 months time. Rest is your call. just my opinion.

3/ I don't think there is any limitations, if you have money you can apply as many times as you want to for ACS 

Good Luck!


----------



## asad747

danpid said:


> he lodged offshore at the time, but he lived in Australia for a long time ( around 6 years ) . hes currently offshore.



ohhhh that says it all...... So nothing to Cheer for Pakistani 189s so far


----------



## mimran

Celley said:


> Hello everyone,
> I had been assigned a case officer today, she asked to provide few documents i.e, form80 and tax documents in order to process the application, however i m confused about the "Tax documents" , since i m living in middle east and here salaries are tax free so kindly can u guys advice that what docs u have provided as a substitute of tax documents..
> Looking forward for your advice.


Tax docs are only required for jobs in Pakistan. Middle East jobs dont require tax documents, you can explain it to CO or send him a snapshot of your contract where it is mentioned that you will be receiving tax free salary.


----------



## mimran

asad747 said:


> ohhhh that says it all...... So nothing to Cheer for Pakistani 189s so far


If DIAC goes by standards and what is stated on the site, I believe 189 have to wait a bit longer, because 189 have low priority than 176 SS. Stil there are a lot of 176 applicants from Jan2012 waiting for call. So lets hope for the best.


----------



## Ambe

Well, atleast some guy got 189 grant. Isnt it a good news? Should we keep timeline of 7 months for security checking as well?


----------



## Ambe

danpid said:


> dear friends, I have good news from my friend who is from Pakistan.
> 
> He went to external checks in late Oct and he got his grant today so his check took around 7 months. Like many applicants ,he is not on this forum but I hope this news is gonna help others predict their grants. I think a lot of oct-nov applicants will get their grants hopefully by august
> 
> his subclass : 189
> course : engineering ( mechanical )
> 
> Regards


Hey Danpid,

Your friend got CO assigned in Oct? Or was he told specifically that his external checking have started? Can you please ask your friend and tell us more about his timeline?

And was he inn Pakistan when he lodged application and during entire process?

Thanks


----------



## fabregas

Ambe said:


> Hey Danpid,
> 
> Your friend got CO assigned in Oct? Or was he told specifically that his external checking have started? Can you please ask your friend and tell us more about his timeline?
> 
> And was he inn Pakistan when he lodged application and during entire process?
> 
> Thanks



It is indeed a good news


----------



## nuked

*Police Check*

I have received my Police Check report from Karachi today. I have lived for about 4-5 months in Punjab as well. my police report does not highlight that as my place of residence and says that I have lived in Karachi continuous from 2007- till date.

Can this be highlighted as a point of concern? Expert opinions please!


----------



## sunnyyy

Hi danpid,

Definitely a good news! Thanks for sharing.
Though the person has 6 yrs history in Australia, an obvious differentiator... however still a positive sign for other 189ers as he's originally a pakistani, a guy and an off-shore applicant.
It wd be helpful if you cd share more on his timeline and background.. Great if he cd join us.

Thanks






danpid said:


> dear friends, I have good news from my friend who is from Pakistan.
> 
> He went to external checks in late Oct and he got his grant today so his check took around 7 months. Like many applicants ,he is not on this forum but I hope this news is gonna help others predict their grants. I think a lot of oct-nov applicants will get their grants hopefully by august
> 
> his subclass : 189
> course : engineering ( mechanical )
> 
> Regards


----------



## wize

*Computer System & Network Engineer Responsibilities*

Dear Friends,
I am applying for ACS Skills Assessment under 263111-Computer System & Network Engineer. 
I have few questions as below:

Here is my profile
1) BS Computer Science
2) MSc in Computer Engg.
3) 5 years of Experience in Network Operations (within NOC + Cisco equip + Huawei equip etc) in Pak & UAE

A) I want to apply under the category of 263111- Computer Systems and Network Engineer but i am unable to find an exact match between the responsibilities specified by ACS and that of mine. Can any brother having cleared the ACS in the same category, please share the sample experience letter of computer Network & System Engineer mentioning responsibilities ?


B) Since my bachelors degree is Computer Science degree so should i apply for ACS assessment on the basis of my CS bachelors degree or my CE masters degree ? i mean will ACS count on the complete 5 years experience in both cases? Since 5 years experience which i have is post bachelors degree experience in which 3 years is post Masters degree experience. BUT what if i apply on the basis of Masters CE degree then will they accept the previous 2 years experience which i gained before the Masters degree aswell ?

What would be a better option? Expert advice required.


----------



## msvayani

nuked said:


> I have received my Police Check report from Karachi today. I have lived for about 4-5 months in Punjab as well. my police report does not highlight that as my place of residence and says that I have lived in Karachi continuous from 2007- till date.
> 
> Can this be highlighted as a point of concern? Expert opinions please!


Could you list down the process of getting PCC from Karachi?

I am going to apply for one soon. Thanks


----------



## nuked

msvayani said:


> Could you list down the process of getting PCC from Karachi?
> 
> I am going to apply for one soon. Thanks


Forms are available on Karachi police website, depends on where you live in karachi


----------



## msvayani

nuked said:


> Forms are available on Karachi police website, depends on where you live in karachi


Ok, then where to submit those forms and collect PCC?


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> I have received my Police Check report from Karachi today. I have lived for about 4-5 months in Punjab as well. my police report does not highlight that as my place of residence and says that I have lived in Karachi continuous from 2007- till date.
> 
> Can this be highlighted as a point of concern? Expert opinions please!


Have you get it done by your relatives or hired a lawyer for this ?


----------



## nuked

mimran said:


> Have you get it done by your relatives or hired a lawyer for this ?


Got it done myself. I am in Karachi.


----------



## nuked

msvayani said:


> Ok, then where to submit those forms and collect PCC?


It is a lengthy process, visit them now. rest is clearly mentioned in the form, what to do and from where.


----------



## msvayani

nuked said:


> It is a lengthy process, visit them now. rest is clearly mentioned in the form, what to do and from where.


It has the form but doesn't say, where to submit. Where did you submit it?


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> It is a lengthy process, visit them now. rest is clearly mentioned in the form, what to do and from where.


How many days it will take in total to get the PCC ?


----------



## ahmadka

I have a question regarding the minimum work experience required for ACS skills assessment ..

ACS states that:

1) I need at least *2 years of work experience* if my bachelors major is an '*ICT highly relevant to the nominated occupation*'

or

2) I need at least *4 years of work experience* if my bachelors major is an '*ICT not highly relevant to the nominated occupation*'



Now, my Bachelors degree is in '*Computer Engineering*' (from EME College campus, NUST, Pakistan), but my nominated Occupation is '*Software Engineering*'

So now I'm not sure in which category I fall from the 2 categories mentioned above .. 

My current Software Development experience is *almost* 2 years, so I'm hoping that I fall in the first of the 2 categories ... I'll reach full 2 years in 1-2 weeks .. Prior to this I also have 10 months Telecom experience, but I guess that won't be counted ..

But I need advice here from the Pakistani community here ..


----------



## nuked

mimran said:


> How many days it will take in total to get the PCC ?


atleast 2 weeks. unless you bribe the officials.


----------



## danpid

yeah his CO was assigned in Sep, and he was told via email that mandatory external checks were started sometime in Oct. 

I dont think 176 SS would delay security checks for 189 applicants since the priority of these subclasses are changed without notice based on various reasons which happen to be confidential. This is what the ASIO website says anyways. I also think the timing of the checks are not entirely based on nationality since I got my security clearance pretty fast and my brother has been waiting for his PR ( 885 subclass) for over 9 months now. 

We both studied the same course, but his circumstances are different. For example, the checks take up to 20 months for some iranians and i know of Iranians who got their security clearance in 4-6 months. It really depends on factors no one knows about. Also, there was this Indian guy who went through external checks unlike other Indians, so this whole thing seems way too complicated and it would be unwise to come up with solid conclusions at this point. 

I hope you will get your grants by end of August


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Will There Ever be a Time*

Will there ever be a time when Australians will complain about DIAC Pakistan for slow processing.

Will there ever be a time when IGIS Pakistan have backlog for all the Australians of more than 18 months on their character and security checks.

Will there ever be a time when Visa, Police Reports, IELTS Band, Medical Tests and PCC will not be a part of my life and I would enjoy and spend time on things which actually make life wonderful.

Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about getting to know what Australian accent is easy to adopt or understand .

Will there ever be a time when my life wouldn't be about being a passenger of two boats. Instead I would have one language , culture and custom.

Will there ever be a time when the email by CO having word "VISA GRANTED" be meaningless to me.

Will there ever be a time when all of us striving for good future on this expat forum would talk about immigrants rushing to Pakistan for Jobs.

Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about justifying " Great Aussies" on "why ya came ova to muya cantry"

Will there ever be a time when Pakrosoft will buy Microsoft.

And Above All Will there ever be a time when Google Excel Sheet be maintained by SMStevens of Sydney instead of SMShoaib of Pakistan.

Will there ever be a time??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Will There Ever be a Time*

Will there ever be a time when Australians will complain about DIAC Pakistan for slow processing.

Will there ever be a time when IGIS Pakistan have backlog for all the Australians of more than 18 months on their character and security checks.

Will there ever be a time when Visa, Police Reports, IELTS Band, Medical Tests and PCC will not be a part of my life and I would enjoy and spend time on things which actually make life wonderful.

Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about getting to know what Australian accent is easy to adopt or understand .

Will there ever be a time when my life wouldn't be about being a passenger of two boats. Instead I would have one language , culture and custom.

Will there ever be a time when the email by CO having word "VISA GRANTED" be meaningless to me.

Will there ever be a time when all of us striving for good future on this expat forum would talk about immigrants rushing to Pakistan for Jobs.

Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about justifying " Great Aussies" on "why ya came ova to muya cantry"

Will there ever be a time when Pakrosoft will buy Microsoft.

And Above All Will there ever be a time when Google Excel Sheet be maintained by SMStevens of Sydney instead of SMShoaib of Pakistan.

Will there ever be a time??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## sunnyyy

Brother, 
So... for ur friend the process took approx. 9 mnths from date of application!
Thanks for this valuable information and staying active on the forum.
All the very best!

Regards.




danpid said:


> yeah his CO was assigned in Sep, and he was told via email that mandatory external checks were started sometime in Oct.
> 
> I dont think 176 SS would delay security checks for 189 applicants since the priority of these subclasses are changed without notice based on various reasons which happen to be confidential. This is what the ASIO website says anyways. I also think the timing of the checks are not entirely based on nationality since I got my security clearance pretty fast and my brother has been waiting for his PR ( 885 subclass) for over 9 months now.
> 
> We both studied the same course, but his circumstances are different. For example, the checks take up to 20 months for some iranians and i know of Iranians who got their security clearance in 4-6 months. It really depends on factors no one knows about. Also, there was this Indian guy who went through external checks unlike other Indians, so this whole thing seems way too complicated and it would be unwise to come up with solid conclusions at this point.
> 
> I hope you will get your grants by end of August


----------



## mustafa1

sunnyyy said:


> Brother,
> So... for ur friend the process took approx. 9 mnths from date of application!
> Thanks for this valuable information and staying active on the forum.
> All the very best!
> 
> Regards.


Not to damper anyone's expectation... but just playing the devil's advocate.. in my opinion this case was the best case scenario for a Pakistani 189 candidate, given his prior extensive experience in Australia... If it takes close to 9 months for the best case scenario what about the rest of the paki 189'ers ?

I think we need to re-adjust our expectations....


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

lahori_Dude said:


> Will there ever be a time when Australians will complain about DIAC Pakistan for slow processing.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when IGIS Pakistan have backlog for all the Australians of more than 18 months on their character and security checks.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Visa, Police Reports, IELTS Band, Medical Tests and PCC will not be a part of my life and I would enjoy and spend time on things which actually make life wonderful.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about getting to know what Australian accent is easy to adopt or understand .
> 
> Will there ever be a time when my life wouldn't be about being a passenger of two boats. Instead I would have one language , culture and custom.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when the email by CO having word "VISA GRANTED" be meaningless to me.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when all of us striving for good future on this expat forum would talk about immigrants rushing to Pakistan for Jobs.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about justifying " Great Aussies" on "why ya came ova to muya cantry"
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Pakrosoft will buy Microsoft.
> 
> And Above All Will there ever be a time when Google Excel Sheet be maintained by SMStevens of Sydney instead of SMShoaib of Pakistan.
> 
> Will there ever be a time??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Assalam bro, I hope all of us will be more desperate like u to get Jannah.


----------



## Rezasol

lahori_Dude said:


> Will there ever be a time when Australians will complain about DIAC Pakistan for slow processing.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when IGIS Pakistan have backlog for all the Australians of more than 18 months on their character and security checks.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Visa, Police Reports, IELTS Band, Medical Tests and PCC will not be a part of my life and I would enjoy and spend time on things which actually make life wonderful.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about getting to know what Australian accent is easy to adopt or understand .
> 
> Will there ever be a time when my life wouldn't be about being a passenger of two boats. Instead I would have one language , culture and custom.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when the email by CO having word "VISA GRANTED" be meaningless to me.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when all of us striving for good future on this expat forum would talk about immigrants rushing to Pakistan for Jobs.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about justifying " Great Aussies" on "why ya came ova to muya cantry"
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Pakrosoft will buy Microsoft.
> 
> And Above All Will there ever be a time when Google Excel Sheet be maintained by SMStevens of Sydney instead of SMShoaib of Pakistan.
> 
> Will there ever be a time??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Unless Pakistan hits tons and tons and tons of oil on its soil.... nope!


----------



## sunnyyy

In my opinion we need to stay positive and at minimum let 80% processing time pass i.e. 9 -10 mnths.. I strongly believe most of 189 applicants will start hearing frm their CO, 9 months from application lodgement.

Regards.




mustafa1 said:


> Not to damper anyone's expectation... but just playing the devil's advocate.. in my opinion this case was the best case scenario for a Pakistani 189 candidate, given his prior extensive experience in Australia... If it takes close to 9 months for the best case scenario what about the rest of the paki 189'ers ?
> 
> I think we need to re-adjust our expectations....


----------



## SMShoaib

I think all of 189 applicant should not raise their expectation based on one irrelevant case. Until and unless some genuine applicant like Zaki Naeem or any other 189 senior applicant, who is active in the forum, got his medical call or grant.


----------



## opfian

sultanshah said:


> thanks bro for your reply..what is ur field in engineering...and when applying with CO did you submit salary slip for ur work experience?..was it for last one month only or more..thanks & ragards



I m into telecom .. yes in order to prove your work experience you will use salary slips as one of evidence, beside experience cert, bank statement and tax return... wtever is available


think of this way that a person is sitting thousands of mile away ... you will have to provide him all the available evidences which can provide that your claim is genuine .. i hope i made it easier to comprehend


----------



## opfian

Celley said:


> I had been assigned a case officer today, she asked to provide few documents i.e, form80 and tax documents in order to process the application, however i m confused about the "Tax documents" , since i m living in middle east and here salaries are tax free so kindly can u plz advice that what docs u have provided as a substitute of tax documents..
> Looking forward for seniors advice.


You are going to provide CO with your salary slips + Bank statement ... it will prove that your salary is tax free ... if inquired you can explicitly tell CO that salaries in UAE are not taxed.


----------



## justujoo

Hello. 
Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology). 
Been graduated in Feb 2006.
Working since July 2006 till today. 
2.4 years in one company as Software Engineer and 4.8 years in another in the same and senior category. 
I took 44 subjects in my bachelor's and more than 60 % of the subjects are of Computers and Maths. 
Now came the result and ACS also assess my proffession as Software Engineer and tells me that I could apply for immigration under the Developer Programmer code but assessed my qualification as AQF Associate Degree, And on the basis of this assessment eliminated my 5 years of experience and said the experience from July 2011 will be eligible. 
Now this left me very disappointed but my friends who studied with me in the university in the same course who got positive assessment in the past telling me to go for the appeal. 
I need to ask seniors if appealing should do any good in my case or should I leave the idea of immigration.


----------



## justujoo

Hello. 
Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology). 
Been graduated in Feb 2006.
Working since July 2006 till today. 
2.4 years in one company as Software Engineer and 4.8 years in another in the same and senior category. 
I took 44 subjects in my bachelor's and more than 60 % of the subjects are of Computers and Maths. 
Now came the result and ACS also assess my proffession as Software Engineer and tells me that I could apply for immigration under the Developer Programmer code but assessed my Bachelor's degree as AQF Associate Degree, And on the basis of this assessment eliminated my 5 years of experience and said the experience from July 2011 will be eligible. 
Now this left me very disappointed but my friends who studied with me in the university in the same course who got positive assessment in the past telling me to go for the appeal. 
I need to ask seniors if appealing should do any good in my case or should I leave the idea of immigration.


----------



## little.banter

justujoo said:


> Hello.
> Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
> 4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology).
> Been graduated in Feb 2006.
> Working since July 2006 till today.
> 2.4 years in one company as Software Engineer and 4.8 years in another in the same and senior category.
> I took 44 subjects in my bachelor's and more than 60 % of the subjects are of Computers and Maths.
> Now came the result and ACS also assess my proffession as Software Engineer and tells me that I could apply for immigration under the Developer Programmer code but assessed my Bachelor's degree as AQF Associate Degree, And on the basis of this assessment eliminated my 5 years of experience and said the experience from July 2011 will be eligible.
> Now this left me very disappointed but my friends who studied with me in the university in the same course who got positive assessment in the past telling me to go for the appeal.
> I need to ask seniors if appealing should do any good in my case or should I leave the idea of immigration.


I hv not full idea why they did so. Someone from FAST MS degree got also neg assess from acs perhaps he had 3 years of exp. What i realized was that his degree was not atteated from HEC. However the HEC stamp is not required at all. You can confirm from ur schoolor HEC whether ur degree is equalaent to what ? then probably u may know the ans. However someone from ur school who hv applied can guide u better. Best of luck


----------



## little.banter

lahori_Dude said:


> Will there ever be a time when Australians will complain about DIAC Pakistan for slow processing.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when IGIS Pakistan have backlog for all the Australians of more than 18 months on their character and security checks.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Visa, Police Reports, IELTS Band, Medical Tests and PCC will not be a part of my life and I would enjoy and spend time on things which actually make life wonderful.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about getting to know what Australian accent is easy to adopt or understand .
> 
> Will there ever be a time when my life wouldn't be about being a passenger of two boats. Instead I would have one language , culture and custom.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when the email by CO having word "VISA GRANTED" be meaningless to me.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when all of us striving for good future on this expat forum would talk about immigrants rushing to Pakistan for Jobs.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about justifying " Great Aussies" on "why ya came ova to muya cantry"
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Pakrosoft will buy Microsoft.
> 
> And Above All Will there ever be a time when Google Excel Sheet be maintained by SMStevens of Sydney instead of SMShoaib of Pakistan.
> 
> Will there ever be a time??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Haha yaar kamal ha yaar shaa gye hoo bhai thmbs up .

We should pray for it inshaAllah one day all of the things gona happen. We need to pray Allah keh ye din hamari zindagi mein naseeb farma ameen.


----------



## lahori_Dude

Thanks for the motivation Bro,



little.banter said:


> Haha yaar kamal ha yaar shaa gye hoo bhai thmbs up .
> 
> We should pray for it inshaAllah one day all of the things gona happen. We need to pray Allah keh ye din hamari zindagi mein naseeb farma ameen.


----------



## shafaqat309

lahori_Dude said:


> Will there ever be a time when Australians will complain about DIAC Pakistan for slow processing.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when IGIS Pakistan have backlog for all the Australians of more than 18 months on their character and security checks.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Visa, Police Reports, IELTS Band, Medical Tests and PCC will not be a part of my life and I would enjoy and spend time on things which actually make life wonderful.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about getting to know what Australian accent is easy to adopt or understand .
> 
> Will there ever be a time when my life wouldn't be about being a passenger of two boats. Instead I would have one language , culture and custom.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when the email by CO having word "VISA GRANTED" be meaningless to me.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when all of us striving for good future on this expat forum would talk about immigrants rushing to Pakistan for Jobs.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about justifying " Great Aussies" on "why ya came ova to muya cantry"
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Pakrosoft will buy Microsoft.
> 
> And Above All Will there ever be a time when Google Excel Sheet be maintained by SMStevens of Sydney instead of SMShoaib of Pakistan.
> 
> Will there ever be a time??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


"Justice" is the answer of all of your concerns  ye Tehree-k-Insaaf wala justice nai


----------



## Cognos Man

lahori_Dude said:


> Will there ever be a time when Australians will complain about DIAC Pakistan for slow processing.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when IGIS Pakistan have backlog for all the Australians of more than 18 months on their character and security checks.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Visa, Police Reports, IELTS Band, Medical Tests and PCC will not be a part of my life and I would enjoy and spend time on things which actually make life wonderful.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about getting to know what Australian accent is easy to adopt or understand .
> 
> Will there ever be a time when my life wouldn't be about being a passenger of two boats. Instead I would have one language , culture and custom.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when the email by CO having word "VISA GRANTED" be meaningless to me.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when all of us striving for good future on this expat forum would talk about immigrants rushing to Pakistan for Jobs.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about justifying " Great Aussies" on "why ya came ova to muya cantry"
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Pakrosoft will buy Microsoft.
> 
> And Above All Will there ever be a time when Google Excel Sheet be maintained by SMStevens of Sydney instead of SMShoaib of Pakistan.
> 
> Will there ever be a time??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Loved it to the core..


----------



## ahmed84

Rezasol said:


> Unless Pakistan hits tons and tons and tons of oil on its soil.... nope!


I'm not a pakistani. but I can say Pakistani people are one of the smartest and toughest people in the world. It is proven by Pakistan's ability to build a nuclear industry using its own resources and scientists. 

Also Pakistan is richer in terms of natural resources than many other more economically advance countries and Pakistan is blessed with a strong young workforce. The only problem is Pakistan lacks the leadership that can unite the country and put it in the path forward. If such leadership is born, I believe the scenario imagined by lahori_Dude will come to a reality.


----------



## fmasaud84

mimran said:


> If DIAC goes by standards and what is stated on the site, I believe 189 have to wait a bit longer, because 189 have low priority than 176 SS. Stil there are a lot of 176 applicants from Jan2012 waiting for call. So lets hope for the best.


this is what i can read on their website

Order of processing will be:
a- applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 189 and 489 applications)
b- applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).

so to me looks like 189 comes first


----------



## fmasaud84

lahori_Dude said:


> Will there ever be a time when Australians will complain about DIAC Pakistan for slow processing.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when IGIS Pakistan have backlog for all the Australians of more than 18 months on their character and security checks.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Visa, Police Reports, IELTS Band, Medical Tests and PCC will not be a part of my life and I would enjoy and spend time on things which actually make life wonderful.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about getting to know what Australian accent is easy to adopt or understand .
> 
> Will there ever be a time when my life wouldn't be about being a passenger of two boats. Instead I would have one language , culture and custom.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when the email by CO having word "VISA GRANTED" be meaningless to me.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when all of us striving for good future on this expat forum would talk about immigrants rushing to Pakistan for Jobs.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about justifying " Great Aussies" on "why ya came ova to muya cantry"
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Pakrosoft will buy Microsoft.
> 
> And Above All Will there ever be a time when Google Excel Sheet be maintained by SMStevens of Sydney instead of SMShoaib of Pakistan.
> 
> Will there ever be a time??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


=) =) =)


----------



## Celley

opfian said:


> You are going to provide CO with your salary slips + Bank statement ... it will prove that your salary is tax free ... if inquired you can explicitly tell CO that salaries in UAE are not taxed.


can u plz provide me your contact number or email , need some advice in detail.


----------



## Steyn

lahori_Dude said:


> Will there ever be a time when Australians will complain about DIAC Pakistan for slow processing.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when IGIS Pakistan have backlog for all the Australians of more than 18 months on their character and security checks.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Visa, Police Reports, IELTS Band, Medical Tests and PCC will not be a part of my life and I would enjoy and spend time on things which actually make life wonderful.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about getting to know what Australian accent is easy to adopt or understand .
> 
> Will there ever be a time when my life wouldn't be about being a passenger of two boats. Instead I would have one language , culture and custom.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when the email by CO having word "VISA GRANTED" be meaningless to me.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when all of us striving for good future on this expat forum would talk about immigrants rushing to Pakistan for Jobs.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about justifying " Great Aussies" on "why ya came ova to muya cantry"
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Pakrosoft will buy Microsoft.
> 
> And Above All Will there ever be a time when Google Excel Sheet be maintained by SMStevens of Sydney instead of SMShoaib of Pakistan.
> 
> Will there ever be a time??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Well! There are a couple of solutions to it. Either shift to Peshawar where all the facilities will be made available within weeks. Or if you want all those facilities in Lahore wait for a couple of months till Imran Khan takes over and improves the situation


----------



## mimran

fmasaud84 said:


> this is what i can read on their website
> 
> Order of processing will be:
> a- applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 189 and 489 applications)
> b- applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).
> 
> so to me looks like 189 comes first



You are right, but partially. Probably you missed the first point. Actually you mentioned for 176 FS, yes 176 FS comes after 189, but 176 SS comes after 190 and before 189, so as per SLA 176 SS should be processed prior to 189.

In short priority processing order is as follows

190
176 SS
189
175/176 FS




An extract form DIAC web site given below


3
Nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency’s State Migration Plan (SMP).

Order of processing will be:
applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 190 and 489 applications)
applications in this priority for other General Skilled Migration (GSM) subclasses (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications).
4
Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
See: Skilled Occupation List ( 37KB PDF file)

Order of processing will be:
applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 189 and 489 applications)
applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).


----------



## mimran

Also check out this 

The below table describes the processing times for skilled migration visa subclasses.

Priority Group Number	Visa Subclass	Processing Time
1	RSMS
(subclass 119, 857)
Skilled Regional	Low risk – 5 months
High risk – 8 months
SkillSelect
(subclass 187)	6 months
2	ENS
(subclass 121, 856)	Low risk – 5 months
High risk – 8 months
SkillSelect
(subclass 186)	6 months
3	SMP 
(subclass 176, 475, 487, 886)	12 months
SkillSelect SMP
(subclass 190 and 489)	6 months
4	Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1
(subclass 175, 495, 496, 861, 862, 863, 880, 881, 882, 883, 885 and 176, 475, 487 if not SMP)	18 months
SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored
(subclass 189 and 489)	12 months
5	All visas listed in priority 3 and 4 that are not SMP or Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1	Assessment will commence when all cases in priority groups 1-4 are finalised



190 and 176 SS are in PG3, whereas 189/175/176 FS are in PG4


----------



## Rezasol

ahmed84 said:


> I'm not a pakistani. but I can say Pakistani people are one of the smartest and toughest people in the world. It is proven by Pakistan's ability to build a nuclear industry using its own resources and scientists.
> 
> Also Pakistan is richer in terms of natural resources than many other more economically advance countries and Pakistan is blessed with a strong young workforce. The only problem is Pakistan lacks the leadership that can unite the country and put it in the path forward. If such leadership is born, I believe the scenario imagined by lahori_Dude will come to a reality.


Maybe I should've put it better.. 

let me rephrase it;

"Unless Pakistan hits tons and tons of oil in its soil and someone smart enough to utilize that resource properly.. nope" 

Quite frankly, Pakistanis are phoenixes they rise from the ashes.. they are, by far, could be one of the brilliant folks in the world.. that's partly the reason for its downfall.. the politicians have the most brightest and masses of minds fooled through abusing those gifts.. 

In any case, I wouldn't disagree with you but I don't agree either.. 
Probabilistically speaking, this isn't happening in nest 50 years if above condition isn't met else, it'll be a miracle worth seeing =) 

I am not pessimistic, I think I am being realistic here..


----------



## vinnie88

SMShoaib said:


> I think all of 189 applicant should not raise their expectation based on one irrelevant case. Until and unless some genuine applicant like Zaki Naeem or any other 189 senior applicant, who is active in the forum, got his medical call or grant.


how is that case irrelevant? 

there are lots of Pakistanis who lodge offshore or onshore 189 applications who have been former students or temporary residents in Australia. 

Not every 189 Pakistani applicant is on this forum to report grants.


----------



## bhura

ahmed84 said:


> I'm not a pakistani. but I can say Pakistani people are one of the smartest and toughest people in the world. It is proven by Pakistan's ability to build a nuclear industry using its own resources and scientists.
> 
> Also Pakistan is richer in terms of natural resources than many other more economically advance countries and Pakistan is blessed with a strong young workforce. The only problem is Pakistan lacks the leadership that can unite the country and put it in the path forward. If such leadership is born, I believe the scenario imagined by lahori_Dude will come to a reality.


Guys,
Lets come back to the topic
Any news from 189 especially
Sunny and opfian do you have any updates?


Regard 
Bhura


----------



## SMShoaib

vinnie88 said:


> how is that case irrelevant?
> 
> there are lots of Pakistanis who lodge offshore or onshore 189 applications who have been former students or temporary residents in Australia.
> 
> Not every 189 Pakistani applicant is on this forum to report grants.


The case is irrelevant because:
1. The person is unknown.
2. Timeline is not complete
3. His known incomplete timeline is very different from the known complete timeline of Active cases in this forum.
4. Above all what a coincidence that there are around 50 applicants who are active in this forum and no one got his grant.

I think above points are enough for an average mind to make that case irrelevant.


----------



## vinnie88

so you think there are only 50 Pakistani applicants who have lodged PR applications? 

Besides, the guys timeline is clear enough. he was allocated a CO in Sept and got his grant in June, what else do you need to know? What do you mean he;s unknown? What more personal information do you need from someone to be considered "genuine" to you ? 

Surely an average minded person can realize that you guys are not the only ones who have lodged applications. There's nothing irrelevant about that case.


----------



## Impatient22

lahori_Dude said:


> Will there ever be a time when Australians will complain about DIAC Pakistan for slow processing.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when IGIS Pakistan have backlog for all the Australians of more than 18 months on their character and security checks.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Visa, Police Reports, IELTS Band, Medical Tests and PCC will not be a part of my life and I would enjoy and spend time on things which actually make life wonderful.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about getting to know what Australian accent is easy to adopt or understand .
> 
> Will there ever be a time when my life wouldn't be about being a passenger of two boats. Instead I would have one language , culture and custom.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when the email by CO having word "VISA GRANTED" be meaningless to me.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when all of us striving for good future on this expat forum would talk about immigrants rushing to Pakistan for Jobs.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about justifying " Great Aussies" on "why ya came ova to muya cantry"
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Pakrosoft will buy Microsoft.
> 
> And Above All Will there ever be a time when Google Excel Sheet be maintained by SMStevens of Sydney instead of SMShoaib of Pakistan.
> 
> Will there ever be a time??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????




Awesome  :clap2:


----------



## fabregas

vinnie88 said:


> so you think there are only 50 Pakistani applicants who have lodged PR applications?
> 
> Besides, the guys timeline is clear enough. he was allocated a CO in Sept and got his grant in June, what else do you need to know? What do you mean he;s unknown? What more personal information do you need from someone to be considered "genuine" to you ?
> 
> Surely an average minded person can realize that you guys are not the only ones who have lodged applications. There's nothing irrelevant about that case.


A person with an Average brain can also realize that this forum is specifically for 189 and 190 Pakistani applicant and an Indian doesn't need to poke his nose in a Pakistani specific thread ...

The thing is that you are taking it personally..so cheer up bro..


----------



## msvayani

fabregas said:


> A person with an Average brain can also realize that this forum is specifically for 189 and 190 Pakistani applicant and an Indian doesn't need to poke his nose in a Pakistani specific thread ...
> 
> The thing is that you are taking it personally..so cheer up bro..


The purpose of this forum is to help and support each other irrespective of any country, religion, races, etc.

So guys please chill and relax.


----------



## fabregas

msvayani said:


> The purpose of this forum is to help and support each other irrespective of any country, religion, races, etc.
> 
> So guys please chill and relax.


then it shouldn't be titled "189 and 190 visa timelines for Pakistanis"...There is a country name in the title of this thread bro 
yes it should be irrespective of religion,race etc..but it should stick to only Pakistanis..because its the only reason why this thread was created for


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Guys,
> Lets come back to the topic
> Any news from 189 especially
> Sunny and opfian do you have any updates?
> 
> Regard
> Bhura


None from my side


----------



## mimran

fabregas said:


> then it shouldn't be titled "189 and 190 visa timelines for Pakistanis"...There is a country name in the title of this thread bro
> yes it should be irrespective of religion,race etc..but it should stick to only Pakistanis..because its the only reason why this thread was created for


Agree with fabregas. I respect my Indian fellows a lot, though majority of them dont know the pain and suffering which is endured by Pakistanis in waiting time (because Indian nationals get visa very quickly, although some exceptions are there as well). So probably if anyone would say that 189 applicants are getting visas ahead of whole of 175/176 Pakistani lot, I think it causes more frustration for pre EOI applicants. 

Also DIAC website clearly states the priority in order is
190
176 SS
189/175/176 FS

Exceptions could always be there but they should not be generalized and emphasized in order to create more frustration.

Also til now we believe and trust in DIAC to follow the priority ordering for visa issuance as they have good reputation unlike immigration authorities for some other countries.


Just for reference 

The below table describes the processing times for skilled migration visa subclasses.

Priority Group Number	Visa Subclass	Processing Time
1	RSMS
(subclass 119, 857)
Skilled Regional	Low risk – 5 months
High risk – 8 months
SkillSelect
(subclass 187)	6 months
2	ENS
(subclass 121, 856)	Low risk – 5 months
High risk – 8 months
SkillSelect
(subclass 186)	6 months
3	SMP 
(subclass 176, 475, 487, 886)	12 months
SkillSelect SMP
(subclass 190 and 489)	6 months
4	Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1
(subclass 175, 495, 496, 861, 862, 863, 880, 881, 882, 883, 885 and 176, 475, 487 if not SMP)	18 months
SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored
(subclass 189 and 489)	12 months
5	All visas listed in priority 3 and 4 that are not SMP or Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1	Assessment will commence when all cases in priority groups 1-4 are finalised


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

fmasaud84 said:


> =) =) =)


assalam bro. did you heard anything from your CO?


----------



## SMShoaib

Actually bro, I've seen this sort of news in the past when some person suddenly come up and share some irrelevant timeline (actual or imaginary). Even I know a guy who resigned from his job based of this sort of timelines and suffered.
People should have to be vigilant before making any decision and make their expectation based on relevant cases.
I, being 175 applicants, make up my mind of having grant till the end of this year, Inn Shaa Allah. Now, if all 189 applicants got their grant before me, it’s their luck. On the other hand if no 189 applicant got his grant till that time, it is his luck too. 
The sole purpose of my post was that 189 applicants make their expectation based of similar back ground results not based on irrelevant cases.
There are few 189 applicants in this forum too who Front loaded their medicals based on the quick grants of LR countries (again irrelevant cases).
We have Timeline sheet data with us. I do not think any other country have this sort of data. May be they do not need it. This data is a good predictor for other junior applicants in making their decisions


----------



## jojo

This forum is for *ANYONE* and *EVERYONE* - as long as they can be polite, those who cant, arent welcome!

Jo


----------



## jojo

fabregas said:


> A person with an Average brain can also realize that this forum is specifically for 189 and 190 Pakistani applicant and an Indian doesn't need to poke his nose in a Pakistani specific thread ...
> 
> The thing is that you are taking it personally..so cheer up bro..


this isnt a pakistani specific forum, its for those who can be polite to others

Jo


----------



## fmasaud84

alhumrashid_chem said:


> assalam bro. did you heard anything from your CO?


She has asked please send the details of all the passports or travel documents you ever held.


----------



## SMShoaib

Actually bro, I've seen this sort of news in the past when some person suddenly come up and share some irrelevant timeline (actual or imaginary). Even I know a guy who resigned from his job based of this sort of timelines and suffered.
People should have to be vigilant before making any decision and make their expectation based on relevant cases.
I, being 175 applicants, make up my mind of having grant till the end of this year, Inn Shaa Allah. Now, if all 189 applicants got their grant before me, it’s their luck. On the other hand if no 189 applicant got his grant till that time, it is his luck too.
The sole purpose of my post was that 189 applicants make their expectation based of similar back ground results not based on irrelevant cases.
There are few 189 applicants in this forum too who Front loaded their medicals based on the quick grants of LR countries (again irrelevant cases).
We have Timeline sheet data with us. I do not think any other country have this sort of data. May be they do not need it. This data is a good predictor for other junior applicants in making their decisions


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPORTING*

Another Pakistani male applicant received his grant today:

Name: Dawood
Visa 176SS lodged: 19-12-2011
CO Assigned: 10-01-2012
Med referred (Front Loaded): 14-12-2012
Med Finalised: 07-04-2013
PCC FL: 08-02-2013
Visa Granted: 06-06-2013
Initial Entry Date: 08-02-2014

Remarks: He did a smart move by front loading his medicals and got the direct grant


----------



## msvayani

FYI.

My friend "dr web" got his Med/PCC call today.

His timeline:

Sub Class: 189
Application Lodged: 8-Apr-2013
CO Assigned: 5-Jun-2013 (Team 4 - Initials: JH)
Med/PCC Requested: 7-Jun-2013

He is a male from Karachi, with 1 dependent (wife)


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> *REPORTING*
> 
> Another Pakistani male applicant received his grant today:
> 
> Name: Dawood
> Visa 176SS lodged: 19-12-2011
> CO Assigned: 10-01-2012
> Med referred (Front Loaded): 14-12-2012
> Med Finalised: 07-04-2013
> PCC FL: 08-02-2013
> Visa Granted: 06-06-2013
> Initial Entry Date: 08-02-2014
> 
> Remarks: He did a smart move by front loading his medicals and got the direct grant


Wow, finally some real good news for 2012 applicants. Nice move by him to front load medicals and pcc.


----------



## SMShoaib

SMShoaib said:


> *REPORTING*
> 
> Another Pakistani male applicant received his grant today:
> 
> Name: Dawood
> Visa 176SS lodged: 19-12-2011
> CO Assigned: 10-01-2012
> Med referred (Front Loaded): 14-12-2012
> Med Finalised: 07-04-2013
> PCC FL: 08-02-2013
> Visa Granted: 06-06-2013
> Initial Entry Date: 08-02-2014
> 
> Remarks: He did a smart move by front loading his medicals and got the direct grant


Bukhari Bro, are you going to FL your medicals or will wait till your medical call?


----------



## SMShoaib

msvayani said:


> FYI.
> 
> My friend "dr web" got his Med/PCC call today.
> 
> His timeline:
> 
> Sub Class: 189
> Application Lodged: 8-Apr-2013
> CO Assigned: 5-Jun-2013 (Team 4 - Initials: JH)
> Med/PCC Requested: 7-Jun-2013
> 
> He is a male from Karachi, with 1 dependent (wife)


Congratulation drweb for the CO allocation.

As per the excel sheet he is the ninth 189, male applicant who received medical call soon after CO allocation. The cases of other 8 applicants are in SC after medical call, lets see what's happen to this case.


----------



## Impatient22

SMShoaib said:


> *REPORTING*
> 
> Another Pakistani male applicant received his grant today:
> 
> Name: Dawood
> Visa 176SS lodged: 19-12-2011
> CO Assigned: 10-01-2012
> Med referred (Front Loaded): 14-12-2012
> Med Finalised: 07-04-2013
> PCC FL: 08-02-2013
> Visa Granted: 06-06-2013
> Initial Entry Date: 08-02-2014
> 
> Remarks: He did a smart move by front loading his medicals and got the direct grant


one lucky fellow MA.


----------



## SMShoaib

adeela said:


> one lucky fellow MA.


Welcome to the forum Bro.

Would you please share your complete timeline with you.

Please check the time line sheet for your reference.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## raheel78

adeela said:


> one lucky fellow MA.



What does it mean "front loaded"?


----------



## SMShoaib

raheel78 said:


> What does it mean "front loaded"?



Normally, CO ask for medical after completion of Security checks.
But, if someone do his medical before being asked by the CO, it's called Front Loaded or FL


----------



## Impatient22

sure i ll share soon. 

Visa: 175 

Summarized case history is that we are waiting for clearance of our external security checks since July 2012... Almost a year now! Medical, PCC all done. 

So hopes are high... may be we will hear something this June or July Insha Allah... !!


----------



## bukhari

SMShoaib said:


> Bukhari Bro, are you going to FL your medicals or will wait till your medical call?


I guess I will front load my meds by the end of July, that's what IGIS said I should wait for to get SC finished. As it seems to me my SC started after submission of second form 80 in July 2012..


----------



## bukhari

SMShoaib said:


> REPORTING
> 
> Another Pakistani male applicant received his grant today:
> 
> Name: Dawood
> Visa 176SS lodged: 19-12-2011
> CO Assigned: 10-01-2012
> Med referred (Front Loaded): 14-12-2012
> Med Finalised: 07-04-2013
> PCC FL: 08-02-2013
> Visa Granted: 06-06-2013
> Initial Entry Date: 08-02-2014
> 
> Remarks: He did a smart move by front loading his medicals and got the direct grant


Hallelujah


----------



## SMShoaib

bukhari said:


> I guess I will front load my meds by the end of July, that's what IGIS said I should wait for to get SC finished. As it seems to me my SC started after submission of second form 80 in July 2012..


IGIS reply is not related to the beginning of SC, nor it is related to end of SC. They give standard time of six month irrespective of your case is whether finalizing in one day or in six months or more.

On of the applicants when first (after completion of 1 year of his application) asked IGIS, they give him six months time standard reply. Since his case was not finalized in those six month he again asked (18 months after application). Again IGIS send standard reply of six months to him.


----------



## opfian

lahori_Dude said:


> Will there ever be a time when Australians will complain about DIAC Pakistan for slow processing.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when IGIS Pakistan have backlog for all the Australians of more than 18 months on their character and security checks.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Visa, Police Reports, IELTS Band, Medical Tests and PCC will not be a part of my life and I would enjoy and spend time on things which actually make life wonderful.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about getting to know what Australian accent is easy to adopt or understand .
> 
> Will there ever be a time when my life wouldn't be about being a passenger of two boats. Instead I would have one language , culture and custom.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when the email by CO having word "VISA GRANTED" be meaningless to me.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when all of us striving for good future on this expat forum would talk about immigrants rushing to Pakistan for Jobs.
> 
> Will there ever be a time when I wouldn't have to worry about justifying " Great Aussies" on "why ya came ova to muya cantry"
> 
> Will there ever be a time when Pakrosoft will buy Microsoft.
> 
> And Above All Will there ever be a time when Google Excel Sheet be maintained by SMStevens of Sydney instead of SMShoaib of Pakistan.
> 
> Will there ever be a time??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????





My sincere request to you, remove this comment and don't give chance to others to LAUGH on us .. i hope you understand


----------



## sulaiman_mehfooz

*Visa granted!*

Hi friends....just to let you guys know that I got my grant yesterday......I am so happy.....alhamdulillah!

My timeline is as follows:
Visa applied: 176 SS (no dependents)
Visa application date: 12th June 2012
CO assigned: 9th July 2012
Medical and PCC call: 17th May 2013
Visa Granted: 7th June 2013

And this thread is truly a great help for all us Pakistanis who have applied for the Australian PR....keep up the good work!


----------



## SMShoaib

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hi friends....just to let you guys know that I got my grant yesterday......I am so happy.....alhamdulillah!
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> Visa applied: 176 SS (no dependents)
> Visa application date: 12th June 2012
> CO assigned: 9th July 2012
> Medical and PCC call: 17th May 2013
> Visa Granted: 7th June 2013
> 
> And this thread is truly a great help for all us Pakistanis who have applied for the Australian PR....keep up the good work!


Congratulation Bro. All the best for your future.
Would you please share when you did your medical? whether your medicals referred or not? When you submitted your PCC and what is your initial entry date?


----------



## sulaiman_mehfooz

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro. All the best for your future.
> Would you please share when you did your medical? whether your medicals referred or not? When you submitted your PCC and what is your initial entry date?


Hi.....I did my medical on 28th May 2013, and judging by the visa grant (7th June 2013) I am guessing they were not referred. Also, the doctor informed me earlier that everything was perfect, no problems at all. The PCC was also submitted on 28th May 2013.

I have to enter Australia before 26th May 2014.


----------



## SMShoaib

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hi.....I did my medical on 28th May 2013, and judging by the visa grant (7th June 2013) I am guessing they were not referred. Also, the doctor informed me earlier that everything was perfect, no problems at all. The PCC was also submitted on 28th May 2013.
> 
> I have to enter Australia before 26th May 2014.


Thank you.
Your timeline is quite unique as compare to other Pakistani of same visa type.
What do you think are the factors for your speedy Medical Call/Grant?


----------



## sulaiman_mehfooz

SMShoaib said:


> Thank you.
> Your timeline is quite unique as compare to other Pakistani of same visa type.
> What do you think are the factors for your speedy Medical Call/Grant?


Hi Shoaib,

My application was pretty straight forward with no doubts on any issue, i.e. experience wise, education wise, no dependents, IELTS band 8, etc. Also, I was born and brought up in Dubai, so I only had short visits to Pakistan. About the medical, I take very good care of my health and exercise regularly.

But, most of all, it's Allah's wish, I guess I was lucky alhamdulillah.

Nevertheless, I did go through my 10 months of security checks so not very different from you guys!


----------



## Cognos Man

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hi friends....just to let you guys know that I got my grant yesterday......I am so happy.....alhamdulillah!
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> Visa applied: 176 SS (no dependents)
> Visa application date: 12th June 2012
> CO assigned: 9th July 2012
> Medical and PCC call: 17th May 2013
> Visa Granted: 7th June 2013
> 
> And this thread is truly a great help for all us Pakistanis who have applied for the Australian PR....keep up the good work!


Congratulation Sulaiman.. I wish you all the best for your future endeavor.

Can you let us know which state sponsored you? Also please share the PCC process from UAE with us. I need to go through it.

Regards,

ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


----------



## little.banter

Guys,

I need ur help. Would birth certificate with "Late Entry" fine?

Or it must be with normal entry

Please guide ....


----------



## sulaiman_mehfooz

Cognos Man said:


> Congratulation Sulaiman.. I wish you all the best for your future endeavor.
> 
> Can you let us know which state sponsored you? Also please share the PCC process from UAE with us. I need to go through it.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | Online 176 Applied MAY2012 (WA) | Form80 sent June2012 | Waiting..


Thanks mate. I had WA state sponsorship.

And the PCC process is extremely simple. You just need to go to Dubai Police HQ in Qusais and tell the guy sitting there that you need a PCC. He will take a copy of your passport (take your passport copy with you) and he will check your UAE ID card. Also, he will need a passport pic (only one). The charge is Dhs. 220. After all this, he will ask you to collect it in three working days. The people there are very helpful so this will be the easiest thing to do. No need to fill out any form or make any online appointment!

But, the timings are only till 1:30 pm so go early.


----------



## bukhari

SMShoaib said:


> IGIS reply is not related to the beginning of SC, nor it is related to end of SC. They give standard time of six month irrespective of your case is whether finalizing in one day or in six months or more.
> 
> On of the applicants when first (after completion of 1 year of his application) asked IGIS, they give him six months time standard reply. Since his case was not finalized in those six month he again asked (18 months after application). Again IGIS send standard reply of six months to him.


:s I guess I better get that done quickly then..


----------



## little.banter

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need ur help. Would birth certificate with "Late Entry" fine?
> 
> Or it must be with normal entry
> 
> Please guide ....


Any Help ?


----------



## fabregas

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need ur help. Would birth certificate with "Late Entry" fine?
> 
> Or it must be with normal entry
> 
> Please guide ....


It would be fine...I also submitted birth certificates with Late entries..

I made the NADRA birth certificates of my kids, me and my wife's just before applying for visa..


----------



## little.banter

fabregas said:


> It would be fine...I also submitted birth certificates with Late entries..
> 
> I made the NADRA birth certificates of my kids, me and my wife's just before applying for visa..


Thanks did you make BC from union councils. Further can you tell me did you issued ur wife BC from the same union council where nearby she was born.

Can BC can be accepted from any union council no need to issue from the same city and from same area where you born?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fabregas

little.banter said:


> Thanks did you make BC from union councils. Further can you tell me did you issued ur wife BC from the same union council where nearby she was born.
> 
> Can BC can be accepted from any union council no need to issue from the same city and from same area where you born?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Bro I made all of them from the same union council, city although I was not born in that area ..


----------



## SMShoaib

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> 
> My application was pretty straight forward with no doubts on any issue, i.e. experience wise, education wise, no dependents, IELTS band 8, etc. Also, *I was born and brought up in Dubai, so I only had short visits to Pakistan.* About the medical, I take very good care of my health and exercise regularly.
> 
> But, most of all, it's Allah's wish, I guess I was lucky alhamdulillah.
> 
> Nevertheless, I did go through my 10 months of security checks so not very different from you guys!


_
I was born and brought up in Dubai, so I only had short visits to Pakistan._
I think this may be the prime reason which make your case outstanding. :clap2:


----------



## fabregas

SMShoaib said:


> _
> I was born and brought up in Dubai, so I only had short visits to Pakistan._
> I think this may be the prime reason which make your case outstanding. :clap2:


the only reason I think of is the fact that he was taking very good care of his health and exercise regularly ..


----------



## sulaiman_mehfooz

fabregas said:


> the only reason I think of is the fact that he was taking very good care of his health and exercise regularly ..


Hahahahha Fabregas.....good one!! :rofl:

And yes Shoaib, the short visits might be the reason.


----------



## little.banter

fabregas said:


> Bro I made all of them from the same union council, city although I was not born in that area ..


That is exactly what i was looking. Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## fabregas

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hahahahha Fabregas.....good one!! :rofl:
> 
> And yes Shoaib, the short visits might be the reason.


Thanks bro for realizing it was just a joke...I thought that this will ease the tension (of SC waiting) a little bit..


----------



## msvayani

Today marks 1st anniversary since I lodged my 176 application on June 8, 2012 and I hope it is the last one as well.

I am going to F/L my Meds next week Inshallah. Got the appointment and looking forward to it.

Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## opfian

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hi friends....just to let you guys know that I got my grant yesterday......I am so happy.....alhamdulillah!
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> Visa applied: 176 SS (no dependents)
> Visa application date: 12th June 2012
> CO assigned: 9th July 2012
> Medical and PCC call: 17th May 2013
> Visa Granted: 7th June 2013
> 
> And this thread is truly a great help for all us Pakistanis who have applied for the Australian PR....keep up the good work!



Mashallah ... Congratulations


----------



## fmasaud84

msvayani said:


> Today marks 1st anniversary since I lodged my 176 application on June 8, 2012 and I hope it is the last one as well.
> 
> I am going to F/L my Meds next week Inshallah. Got the appointment and looking forward to it.
> 
> Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Just curious what does mean by fingers crossed ?


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

fmasaud84 said:


> Just curious what does mean by fingers crossed ?


Assalam brother, Did you get any response from CO? I have the same CO.


----------



## sulaiman_mehfooz

Thanks a lot everyone for the good wishes.....I hope everyone gets their visa soon!


----------



## fmasaud84

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Assalam brother, Did you get any response from CO? I have the same CO.


waalaikumaslam,

my CO has changed now i guess , because recently i have got an email and that was from different person SB. 

so yes from immigration i have got e-mail on 2nd June but they were just asking information about my passports


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Salam brothers,

appreciate any advice on this.

If one has an expired ACS assessment letter from 2011, and would like to apply again can he apply for re-validate/renewal, or he would have to apply again as a new application.


Thanks
Aladdin


----------



## justujoo

I need another advise. My profile is like:
1- Age 34
2- ACS (degree Associate Degree)
3- ACS (Software Engineer since July 2006 but skilled since July 2011)
4- IELTS 7 in each module.
Now I contacted an agent who is MARA authorized, discussed my case with him, and he said with SS I could apply for immigration and can score 60 point, which I have all the doubts, now he is asking me to pay an advance fees and sign the contract, now I wanted to make sure with this profile of mine, is the agent telling truth or not.
Please advise.
Regards


----------



## justujoo

I need another advise. My profile is like:
1- Age 34
2- ACS (degree Associate Degree)
3- ACS (Software Engineer since July 2006 but skilled since July 2011)
4- IELTS 7 in each module.
Now I contacted an agent who is MARA authorized, discussed my case with him, and he said with SS I could apply for immigration and can score 60 point, which I have all the doubts, now he is asking me to pay an advance fees and sign the contract, now I wanted to make sure with this profile of mine, is the agent telling truth or not.
Please advise.
Regards


----------



## Rezasol

justujoo said:


> I need another advise. My profile is like:
> 1- Age 34
> 2- ACS (degree Associate Degree)
> 3- ACS (Software Engineer since July 2006 but skilled since July 2011)
> 4- IELTS 7 in each module.
> Now I contacted an agent who is MARA authorized, discussed my case with him, and he said with SS I could apply for immigration and can score 60 point, which I have all the doubts, now he is asking me to pay an advance fees and sign the contract, now I wanted to make sure with this profile of mine, is the agent telling truth or not.
> Please advise.
> Regards


Do a point test.. 
Count experience after award of a bachelor's or any relevant degree


----------



## justujoo

Rezasol said:


> Do a point test..
> Count experience after award of a bachelor's or any relevant degree


Even after the new rule of ACS, then what is the logic behind the 2 years and 4 years deduction, and please guide me on point test.


----------



## ahmed84

justujoo said:


> I need another advise. My profile is like:
> 1- Age 34
> 2- ACS (degree Associate Degree)
> 3- ACS (Software Engineer since July 2006 but skilled since July 2011)
> 4- IELTS 7 in each module.
> Now I contacted an agent who is MARA authorized, discussed my case with him, and he said with SS I could apply for immigration and can score 60 point, which I have all the doubts, now he is asking me to pay an advance fees and sign the contract, now I wanted to make sure with this profile of mine, is the agent telling truth or not.
> Please advise.
> Regards


My advise to you is to do it your own. Agents will just rip you off. You will be doing 95% of the work (e.g. collecting documents, certifying them, taking exams...etc) and he will only submit whatever document you give which you can very easily do yourself online. It is really not worth it.

Go here and calculate your points (under Points tab):
https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-189

To give you more information about ACS, could you elaborate more on your education and work experience? the info you gave is insufficient.


----------



## Bravo

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Hi friends....just to let you guys know that I got my grant yesterday......I am so happy.....alhamdulillah!
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> Visa applied: 176 SS (no dependents)
> Visa application date: 12th June 2012
> CO assigned: 9th July 2012
> Medical and PCC call: 17th May 2013
> Visa Granted: 7th June 2013
> 
> And this thread is truly a great help for all us Pakistanis who have applied for the Australian PR....keep up the good work!


Congrats bro!!! Have a great future.


----------



## Avatar82

hey my CO replied last Friday and asked for my previous passport in order to prove my international trips mentioned in form 80.
One thing more n need help on it.. my wife is pregnant now so should I inform my CO about this or wait for sometime till I get a med/pcc call from him. Does this will delay my process or is there any chance of CO sending my case in pending state. 

________________
EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 |189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | SC in progress


----------



## reehan

Guys!

Got my visa today. Really excited. Here are my timelines;

NSW SS Applied: Oct 30, 2012
SS Received: Jan 21, 2013
Visa Applied: March 08, 2013
CO Assigned: April 05, 2013
Medicals/PCC Done: April 15, 2013
Medicals Uploaded: April 24, 2013 (Not sure if referred)
Visa Grant: June 10, 2013

I am very thankful to all the members on this forum for their help and support.


----------



## ahmed84

reehan said:


> Guys!
> 
> Got my visa today. Really excited. Here are my timelines;
> 
> NSW SS Applied: Oct 30, 2012
> SS Received: Jan 21, 2013
> Visa Applied: March 08, 2013
> CO Assigned: April 05, 2013
> Medicals/PCC Done: April 15, 2013
> Medicals Uploaded: April 24, 2013 (Not sure if referred)
> Visa Grant: June 10, 2013
> 
> I am very thankful to all the members on this forum for their help and support.


Congrats bro! what's your CO initials and which team? So you didn't go through security checks?


----------



## reehan

ahmed84 said:


> Congrats bro! what's your CO initials and which team? So you didn't go through security checks?


My original co was BD from t34 but got grant from KD from t33. No I did not go through security checks

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## umairmahmood

Avatar82 said:


> hey my CO replied last Friday and asked for my previous passport in order to prove my international trips mentioned in form 80.
> One thing more n need help on it.. my wife is pregnant now so should I inform my CO about this or wait for sometime till I get a med/pcc call from him. Does this will delay my process or is there any chance of CO sending my case in pending state.
> 
> ________________
> EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 |189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | SC in progress


I recommend you to inform it to your CO ( just send him Change in circumstance form). 
NEVER EVER ask your CO to put your case in pending state, your situation is a very common one and they handle it alot. 

The worst case will be that you get the grant and your child is not added as your dependent. Therefor you have to keep you CO updated with your dependent situation.


----------



## SMShoaib

reehan said:


> Guys!
> 
> Got my visa today. Really excited. Here are my timelines;
> 
> NSW SS Applied: Oct 30, 2012
> SS Received: Jan 21, 2013
> Visa Applied: March 08, 2013
> CO Assigned: April 05, 2013
> Medicals/PCC Done: April 15, 2013
> Medicals Uploaded: April 24, 2013 (Not sure if referred)
> Visa Grant: June 10, 2013
> 
> I am very thankful to all the members on this forum for their help and support.


Congratulation Reehan :clap2:
All the best for your future lane:


----------



## Avatar82

umairmahmood said:


> I recommend you to inform it to your CO ( just send him Change in circumstance form).
> NEVER EVER ask your CO to put your case in pending state, your situation is a very common one and they handle it alot.
> 
> The worst case will be that you get the grant and your child is not added as your dependent. Therefor you have to keep you CO updated with your dependent situation.


Thanks for the advice! what i meant was that I am not telling CO to send my case to pending state but i was asking will or will not he will be doing it after I will inform him about the latest situation.
Secondly from where can I get this Change in circumstance form?


----------



## SMShoaib

Avatar82 said:


> hey my CO replied last Friday and asked for my previous passport in order to prove my international trips mentioned in form 80.
> One thing more n need help on it.. my wife is pregnant now so should I inform my CO about this or wait for sometime till I get a med/pcc call from him. Does this will delay my process or is there any chance of CO sending my case in pending state.
> 
> ________________
> EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 |189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | SC in progress


There is no need of Change of Circumstances form as your situation is not changed.
Just give the info that your CO asked and also let him inform about your wife pregnancy.

As your process is in SC it will take some time and you will have two scenario after completion of SC.
1. You may Inn Shaa Allah become father before SC completion. In that case, you would have to obtained Birth certificate, Form-B, and Passport of the newbie, fill the change of circumstance form and send it your CO. CO will add the baby in your dependent.
2. Your SC complete before the birth. In that case, CO will ask for your/your family medical. You will then again inform your CO about the situation and ask to deffer the medical. After birth, do according to point 1.


----------



## Avatar82

SMShoaib said:


> There is no need of Change of Circumstances form as your situation is not changed.
> Just give the info that your CO asked and also let him inform about your wife pregnancy.
> 
> As your process is in SC it will take some time and you will have two scenario after completion of SC.
> 1. You may Inn Shaa Allah become father before SC completion. In that case, you would have to obtained Birth certificate, Form-B, and Passport of the newbie, fill the change of circumstance form and send it your CO. CO will add the baby in your dependent.
> 2. Your SC complete before the birth. In that case, CO will ask for your/your family medical. You will then again inform your CO about the situation and ask to deffer the medical. After birth, do according to point 1.


Thank you for the valuable information.
Most probably point 2 will be applicable in my case as almost 9 months have been completed since I launched my visa application. So I should wait for SC completion and then inform CO about this situation OR should i tell him now about this situation. what do u say??


----------



## SMShoaib

Avatar82 said:


> Thank you for the valuable information.
> Most probably point 2 will be applicable in my case as almost 9 months have been completed since I launched my visa application. So I should wait for SC completion and then inform CO about this situation OR should i tell him now about this situation. what do u say??


IMO, you have to tell your CO now. Its always good to keep your CO in confidence.


----------



## Avatar82

SMShoaib said:


> IMO, you have to tell your CO now. Its always good to keep your CO in confidence.


by informing him now might have an impact on SC... i mean he may slow down the SC process after hearing this or may not.. how likely this can happen?


----------



## SMShoaib

Avatar82 said:


> by informing him now might have an impact on SC... i mean he may slow down the SC process after hearing this or may not.. how likely this can happen?


It will neither slow down nor pace up. SC is conducted by ASIO which is independent of DIAC. Once case is referred to ASIO, DIAC has no control over it.


----------



## Avatar82

SMShoaib said:


> It will neither slow down nor pace up. SC is conducted by ASIO which is independent of DIAC. Once case is referred to ASIO, DIAC has no control over it.


Thanks a lot mate!!


----------



## qma

Anyone here who applied for 176 around May 2011 and still waiting for case finalization?


----------



## nuked

qma said:


> Anyone here who applied for 176 around May 2011 and still waiting for case finalization?


175 here May 2011  still waiting.... arrrrggghhhh!!!!!


----------



## SMShoaib

qma said:


> Anyone here who applied for 176 around May 2011 and still waiting for case finalization?


AOA Bro:

Welcome to the forum. Please see the timeline sheet for details:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Please also share your complete details with us so we able to put your details in the timeline sheet.


----------



## Impatient22

reehan said:


> Guys!
> 
> Got my visa today. Really excited. Here are my timelines;
> 
> NSW SS Applied: Oct 30, 2012
> SS Received: Jan 21, 2013
> Visa Applied: March 08, 2013
> CO Assigned: April 05, 2013
> Medicals/PCC Done: April 15, 2013
> Medicals Uploaded: April 24, 2013 (Not sure if referred)
> Visa Grant: June 10, 2013
> 
> I am very thankful to all the members on this forum for their help and support.


Congratulation... !!!
Someday I will share a similar update Insha Allah !!! Anxiously waiting for that day.


----------



## Impatient22

SMShoaib said:


> It will neither slow down nor pace up. SC is conducted by ASIO which is independent of DIAC. Once case is referred to ASIO, DIAC has no control over it.



I wish ASIO was as fast as DIAC...


----------



## Pencil

Avatar82 said:


> hey my CO replied last Friday and asked for my previous passport in order to prove my international trips mentioned in form 80.
> One thing more n need help on it.. my wife is pregnant now so should I inform my CO about this or wait for sometime till I get a med/pcc call from him. Does this will delay my process or is there any chance of CO sending my case in pending state.
> 
> ________________
> EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 |189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | SC in progress


I would recommend you to inform case officer asap about pregnancy because of two reasons:
1. Getting radiation of xray is not recommended upto 1st trimester (in some cases 2 trimesters) even if you get medical call.
2. Being 189 you will be going through a bit longer wait. I wont put number of months as this varies. 

Lastly, my humble suggestion is having healthier child is bigger blessing (avoiding risks sch as radiations) than quicker grant.

Regards.


----------



## AusPak

Its good to hear that finally you got Grant...congrats bro
what is your plan to move


reehan said:


> Guys!
> 
> Got my visa today. Really excited. Here are my timelines;
> 
> NSW SS Applied: Oct 30, 2012
> SS Received: Jan 21, 2013
> Visa Applied: March 08, 2013
> CO Assigned: April 05, 2013
> Medicals/PCC Done: April 15, 2013
> Medicals Uploaded: April 24, 2013 (Not sure if referred)
> Visa Grant: June 10, 2013
> 
> I am very thankful to all the members on this forum for their help and support.


----------



## little.banter

reehan said:


> Guys!
> 
> Got my visa today. Really excited. Here are my timelines;
> 
> NSW SS Applied: Oct 30, 2012
> SS Received: Jan 21, 2013
> Visa Applied: March 08, 2013
> CO Assigned: April 05, 2013
> Medicals/PCC Done: April 15, 2013
> Medicals Uploaded: April 24, 2013 (Not sure if referred)
> Visa Grant: June 10, 2013
> 
> I am very thankful to all the members on this forum for their help and support.


Congrats bro

rehaan how many dependents do u have. ?


----------



## reehan

little.banter said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> rehaan how many dependents do u have. ?


Thanks. Three dependents.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## little.banter

reehan said:


> Thanks. Three dependents.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


Great any parent or other dependent except spouse and children ?


----------



## msvayani

Alhamdolillah, I'm done with F/L my medicals today at IOM Karachi. The whole process took exactly 3.5 hours. According to doctors, all tests seems clear but final result will be processed in 24 hours.

The guy at the counter said the results will be uploaded in 8-10 days rather than 2 days because my TRN was not activated for eMedical. So they will send a request to DIAC and my results will be uploaded once my TRN is activated.


----------



## reehan

little.banter said:


> Great any parent or other dependent except spouse and children ?


No other dependents.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## sulaiman_mehfooz

Bravo said:


> Congrats bro!!! Have a great future.


Thanks Bravo.

Also, @ Shoaib....I just saw my timeline updated in the spreadsheet. My occupation is Electronics Engineer, if you want to update. Very good thing you are doing to help out Pakistanis in obtaining their Australian PR!


----------



## SMShoaib

sulaiman_mehfooz said:


> Thanks Bravo.
> 
> Also, @ Shoaib....I just saw my timeline updated in the spreadsheet. My occupation is Electronics Engineer, if you want to update. Very good thing you are doing to help out Pakistanis in obtaining their Australian PR!


Thanks for appreciation 
Sheet updated


----------



## AusPak

So msvayani, u me and reehan will fly for NSW soon


msvayani said:


> Alhamdolillah, I'm done with F/L my medicals today at IOM Karachi. The whole process took exactly 3.5 hours. According to doctors, all tests seems clear but final result will be processed in 24 hours.
> 
> The guy at the counter said the results will be uploaded in 8-10 days rather than 2 days because my TRN was not activated for eMedical. So they will send a request to DIAC and my results will be uploaded once my TRN is activated.


----------



## sweethina99

Many congratulations to all for your grants..
I was very happy to see too many grants this long weekend.

All of ur wait n patience finally paid off.

:clap2::clap2:lane:lane:

As per my timeline I am still waitinf for my UK PCC to arrive than I will upload form 80, PK PCC , UK PCC, alogether and also will ask the case officer regarding my health status as my medicals have been uploaded 10 days ago.

:boxing::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Beee

Does anybody have any idea how long it takes for security checks to be completed. 

CO asked for form 80 for me n my husband on 29th April. We uploaded them on 6th May. 
After that, haven't heard from CO. Called them, they are saying application is going through security checks.. Any idea how long that takes?


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi,

I want to ask that I plan to make 1st entry in Aus in Jan-Feb next year(2014). I will be married in October 2013.Can I apply for Visit visa for my spouse to take her along for 1st entry for may 10-15 days. If yes,what is the duration for approval as she is Pakistani national.


----------



## Impatient22

yas.ho said:


> Does anybody have any idea how long it takes for security checks to be completed.
> 
> CO asked for form 80 for me n my husband on 29th April. We uploaded them on 6th May.
> After that, haven't heard from CO. Called them, they are saying application is going through security checks.. Any idea how long that takes?


Minimum 6 months ... max 12 months (God knows if its actually 12 months or can exceed too)


----------



## Beee

adeela said:


> Minimum 6 months ... max 12 months (God knows if its actually 12 months or can exceed too)


Yikes!! So I guess we should forget about the visa process for now..  why do some people get security checks n some don't?


----------



## opfian

yas.ho said:


> Yikes!! So I guess we should forget about the visa process for now..  why do some people get security checks n some don't?


Unfortunately this question is still unanswered


----------



## Impatient22

yas.ho said:


> Yikes!! So I guess we should forget about the visa process for now..  why do some people get security checks n some don't?


That's a wonderful question actually but sadly.. Australia has double standards about this... People entering their premises with some particular visa types are suspected terrorists and with others visa types same person is innocent ( 

Me too in wait state since July 2012. Arghhh these external security checks


----------



## fabregas

AusPak said:


> So msvayani, u me and reehan will fly for NSW soon


Not without me bro


----------



## SMShoaib

yas.ho said:


> Does anybody have any idea how long it takes for security checks to be completed.
> 
> CO asked for form 80 for me n my husband on 29th April. We uploaded them on 6th May.
> After that, haven't heard from CO. Called them, they are saying application is going through security checks.. Any idea how long that takes?


Welcome to the forum Sis.
We have seen in the past (Pre July 1, 2012) case, when an applicant is of Temporary Visa, his case usually not referred to Security Check. Since 489 is a temporary visa therefore it is highly likely that you got your grant without going to lengthy security checks.
Wait for couple of weeks before making your mind.


----------



## Talha_

reehan said:


> Guys!
> 
> Got my visa today. Really excited. Here are my timelines;
> 
> NSW SS Applied: Oct 30, 2012
> SS Received: Jan 21, 2013
> Visa Applied: March 08, 2013
> CO Assigned: April 05, 2013
> Medicals/PCC Done: April 15, 2013
> Medicals Uploaded: April 24, 2013 (Not sure if referred)
> Visa Grant: June 10, 2013
> 
> I am very thankful to all the members on this forum for their help and support.


Congratulations :clap2:

What was your job code ?


----------



## Talha_

*ANZSCO job code 261314*

Is there anyone applying under the ANZSCO job code 261314 ?


----------



## Beee

SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum Sis.
> We have seen in the past (Pre July 1, 2012) case, when an applicant is of Temporary Visa, his case usually not referred to Security Check. Since 489 is a temporary visa therefore it is highly likely that you got your grant without going to lengthy security checks.
> Wait for couple of weeks before making your mind.


I really hope so!!!! My husband has travelled a lot n his form 80 was overloaded with info so maybe that's why it's taking long..


----------



## Talha_

Dear Fellows
What are my chances ? My profile is as under:

ICT Major (Both Bachelors and Masters)
Graduation Date April 2006
ANZSCO job code 261314
6 years and 11 months relevant experience (starting from May 2006 till date)
IELTS : 8.5(L) 7.5(R) 7.5(W) 7.0(S), Avg 7.5
Age : Under 32
ACS : Awaiting result. Applied on 13th April 2013.


----------



## Steyn

msvayani said:


> Alhamdolillah, I'm done with F/L my medicals today at IOM Karachi. The whole process took exactly 3.5 hours. According to doctors, all tests seems clear but final result will be processed in 24 hours.
> 
> The guy at the counter said the results will be uploaded in 8-10 days rather than 2 days because my TRN was not activated for eMedical. So they will send a request to DIAC and my results will be uploaded once my TRN is activated.


Can you please explain how medical is front loaded and what is required by IOM for the same. Have been told that following are required. Please confirm

- Provide a print out of Reference letter that can be taken from medical tab of the application
- Provide an application acknowledgement letter print out to IOM
- Get TRN activated for eMedical


----------



## msvayani

Steyn said:


> Can you please explain how medical is front loaded and what is required by IOM for the same. Have been told that following are required. Please confirm
> 
> - Provide a print out of Reference letter that can be taken from medical tab of the application
> - Provide an application acknowledgement letter print out to IOM
> - Get TRN activated for eMedical


IOM just need your TRN number. If the reference letter from medical tab is showing the TRN than it is more than enough.

At the time when you book your appointment, IOM will ask your TRN along with other identification details. If the guy on the phone can access your case through TRN, then it is ACTIVE. You don't need to do anything. 

Otherwise, you will have enough time to email your CO to activate your TRN well before your appointment.


----------



## Steyn

msvayani said:


> IOM just need your TRN number. If the reference letter from medical tab is showing the TRN than it is more than enough.
> 
> At the time when you book your appointment, IOM will ask your TRN along with other identification details. If the guy on the phone can access your case through TRN, then it is ACTIVE. You don't need to do anything.
> 
> Otherwise, you will have enough time to email your CO to activate your TRN well before your appointment.


Thanks for your prompt response. 

You mentioned that while making appointment, IOM asks for TRN along with other identification details. Can you please elaborate what other identification details can be asked. So that one can prepare in advance


----------



## msvayani

Steyn said:


> Thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> You mentioned that while making appointment, IOM asks for TRN along with other identification details. Can you please elaborate what other identification details can be asked. So that one can prepare in advance


IOM asks the following details at the time of booking an appointment:


Complete name
Passport number
Date of birth
Visa sub class
HRI/ HAP ID/ TRN
Contact number
Location (city where you would like to schedule the appointment)

I hope this helps.


----------



## little.banter

msvayani said:


> IOM asks the following details at the time of booking an appointment:
> 
> 
> [*]Complete name
> [*]Passport number
> [*]Date of birth
> [*]Visa sub class
> [*]HRI/ HAP ID/ TRN
> [*]Contact number
> [*]Location (city where you would like to schedule the appointment)
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.


That is good u hv shared. Can u guys tell us what type of test do they do ? 

Do they conduct hep c etc ?


----------



## msvayani

little.banter said:


> That is good u hv shared. Can u guys tell us what type of test do they do ?
> 
> Do they conduct hep c etc ?


In my case, they did the following:

Chest X Ray
Height, Weight, Eyesight test
BP
Blood Test for HIV
Urine test
Physical Body Examination


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

AusPak said:


> 261313 Software Engineer
> One dependent my wife
> Medicals done on 11 April 2013


Assalam bro. congrats for your speedy grant. Did your CO verify your work experience ?


----------



## little.banter

msvayani said:


> In my case, they did the following:
> 
> Chest X Ray
> Height, Weight, Eyesight test
> BP
> Blood Test for HIV
> Urine test
> Physical Body Examination


Any one have done medical from lahore.?


----------



## little.banter

AusPak said:


> So msvayani, u me and reehan will fly for NSW soon


boss i hv also nsw state sponsership pray for me as well. waiting for CO


----------



## Steyn

msvayani said:


> IOM asks the following details at the time of booking an appointment:
> 
> 
> Complete name
> Passport number
> Date of birth
> Visa sub class
> HRI/ HAP ID/ TRN
> Contact number
> Location (city where you would like to schedule the appointment)
> 
> I hope this helps.


Is HRI/ HAP ID different from TRN. If yes, how and where to find it?


----------



## little.banter

Hi guys,

can anyone tell me where to get the pcc from lahore. aaking it before time

further, what is the process do we need to show all the past addresses or just the current?


----------



## msvayani

Steyn said:


> Is HRI/ HAP ID different from TRN. If yes, how and where to find it?


TRN is issued for online applications.

HAP ID is issued to you if you have lodged paper based application (through post/courier).


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Medical Exam*

Dear msvayani, Could u plz tell me what do u mean by Physical Body Examination and what does it involve. Thanks a Bunch.



msvayani said:


> In my case, they did the following:
> 
> Chest X Ray
> Height, Weight, Eyesight test
> BP
> Blood Test for HIV
> Urine test
> Physical Body Examination


----------



## msvayani

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear msvayani, Could u plz tell me what do u mean by Physical Body Examination and what does it involve. Thanks a Bunch.


As part of physical examination all body skin would be examined except genitalia so be prepared and wear appropriate undergarments.


----------



## little.banter

little.banter said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can anyone tell me where to get the pcc from lahore. aaking it before time
> 
> further, what is the process do we need to show all the past addresses or just the current?


can any one comment on this


----------



## little.banter

msvayani said:


> As part of physical examination all body skin would be examined except genitalia so be prepared and wear appropriate undergarments.


is it for all the applicants or only for main applicant


----------



## msvayani

little.banter said:


> is it for all the applicants or only for main applicant


For all applicants including dependents.


----------



## little.banter

msvayani said:


> For all applicants including dependents.


ahan so its also true for ladies as well so its good u shared ao that upcoming applicants go with undergarments.


----------



## little.banter

little.banter said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can anyone tell me where to get the pcc from lahore. aaking it before time
> 
> further, what is the process do we need to show all the past addresses or just the current?


guys any one who know how to get police clearnence certificate in pakistan ?


----------



## opfian

1. Goto ssp office with 2 photographs and fill in form over there
2. SSP will mark your application to concerned police station
3. Police will visit your place for verification
4. Feedback will be sent back to SSP office for certificate issuance


----------



## little.banter

thanks can u clear my following doubts as well?

do we need to provide all the adderesses for pcc. as there is a section for duration.

as for my wife she is in lahore after marriage, what should i need to mention for current address's duration.

further do we need to get pcc for all the applicants including dependents ?

thanks in advance


----------



## opfian

little.banter said:


> thanks can u clear my following doubts as well?
> 
> do we need to provide all the adderesses for pcc. as there is a section for duration.
> 
> as for my wife she is in lahore after marriage, what should i need to mention for current address's duration.
> 
> further do we need to get pcc for all the applicants including dependents ?
> 
> thanks in advance


In my opinion it should be from recent location


----------



## AusPak

In Sha Allah u will get ur grant soon


little.banter said:


> boss i hv also nsw state sponsership pray for me as well. waiting for CO


----------



## little.banter

AusPak said:


> In Sha Allah u will get ur grant soon


inshaAllah thanks bro


----------



## tschaudry

*Visa granted*

I have been granted visa today. :clap2:
I would like to thank all of you for your help and advice.


----------



## opfian

tschaudry said:


> I have been granted visa today. :clap2:
> I would like to thank all of you for your help and advice.


Congrats ... Plz share ur timeline


----------



## SMShoaib

tschaudry said:


> I have been granted visa today. :clap2:
> I would like to thank all of you for your help and advice.


Congratulation Bro :clap2:
All the best for your future lane:

Would you please share whether your medicals were referred or not? If yes, when it is finalized?


----------



## tschaudry

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro :clap2:
> All the best for your future lane:
> 
> 
> Would you please share whether your medicals were referred or not? If yes, when it is finalized?


Thanks. I have no idea. I never asked my CO if my medicals are referred or not. She doesn't reply to emails.


----------



## SAltish

tschaudry said:


> I have been granted visa today. :clap2:
> I would like to thank all of you for your help and advice.


many many congrats brother.


----------



## tschaudry

opfian said:


> Congrats ... Plz share ur timeline


In my signature.


----------



## sunnyyy

Congratulations and all the very best bro! 



tschaudry said:


> I have been granted visa today. :clap2:
> I would like to thank all of you for your help and advice.


----------



## tschaudry

sunnyyy said:


> Congratulations and all the very best bro!


Thanks


----------



## tschaudry

SAltish said:


> many many congrats brother.


Thanks


----------



## N.Ali

tschaudry said:


> I have been granted visa today. :clap2:
> I would like to thank all of you for your help and advice.


congrats my friend... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## tschaudry

N.Ali said:


> congrats my friend... :clap2::clap2:


Thanks


----------



## millinium_bug

tschaudry said:


> I have been granted visa today. :clap2:
> I would like to thank all of you for your help and advice.


Congrats dude!
All the best for the rest 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

tschaudry said:


> Thanks


ALHUMDULLLAH congrats brother. pray for me as well. can i have your email ID? I hope to meet you in perth.


----------



## SMShoaib

Two more Pakistani received their grants today

*Name: Tempestian*
Applied: 04-Mar-2011 
Visa Type: 175
CO Assigned: 25-Oct-2011 
Meds Front Loaded: 08-Sep-2012
Finalized: 09-Dec-2012
Med/PCC Call: 23-May-2013
PCC submitted: 23-May-2013
Grant: 13-Jun-2013



*Name: Hiphen*
Occupation: 261313
Applied: 22-May-2011
Visa Type: 175
CO Assigned: 15-Nov-2011
Med/PCC Call: 4-Feb-2013
Meds done: 7-Feb-2013
Referred: 11-Feb-13
Grant: 13-Jun-2013


----------



## armaanz

i received my visa grant yesterday.
whole process completed in less than a year.

CDR submitted 25-June-12
CDR okayed 26- Oct-12
EOI applied Nov-12
EOI Okayed Dec-12
Visa application submitted 26- Jan-2013
Medical Call 22-Mar-13
Medical-PCC submitted 5 Apr 13
Visa Granted 12-June-13
Visa type 190
WA SN.


----------



## SMShoaib

armaanz said:


> i received my visa grant yesterday.
> whole process completed in less than a year.
> 
> CDR submitted 25-June-12
> CDR okayed 26- Oct-12
> EOI applied Nov-12
> EOI Okayed Dec-12
> Visa application submitted 26- Jan-2013
> Medical Call 22-Mar-13
> Medical-PCC submitted 5 Apr 13
> Visa Granted 12-June-13
> Visa type 190
> WA SN.


Congratulation Brother :clap2:
All the best for your future lane:

Would you please share when CO assigned to you and What is your initial entry date?


----------



## opfian

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Brother :clap2:
> All the best for your future lane:
> 
> Would you please share when CO assigned to you and What is your initial entry date?


Congratssssss


----------



## Impatient22

Very happy to see so many grants today... ! Feeling positive vibes. 

Congrats all


----------



## armaanz

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Brother :clap2:
> All the best for your future lane:
> 
> Would you please share when CO assigned to you and What is your initial entry date?



CO assigned in end Feb-2013.
I have to go there max by APR 2014


----------



## shahid1976

*Help Required*

Aslam o Alikum brother

I am going to apply for ACS assessment as ICT business Analyst. I have my MBA degree major in Marketing and PMP from PMI. 

also have 12 years verifiable experience for a US and UK based companies. Please advise will I get the positive assessment with these credentials.

Also if anybody have already got positive assessment from ACS in ICT business Analyst i need the resume and experience letter specimen. 

Regards

Shahid


----------



## little.banter

shahid1976 said:


> Aslam o Alikum brother
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS assessment as ICT business Analyst. I have my MBA degree major in Marketing and PMP from PMI.
> 
> also have 12 years verifiable experience for a US and UK based companies. Please advise will I get the positive assessment with these credentials.
> 
> Also if anybody have already got positive assessment from ACS in ICT business Analyst i need the resume and experience letter specimen.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shahid


im not bussiness analyst bit i ll suggest u to calculate ur points first of all. after that go to diac site they have mentioned what ur experience letter should describe. u ll get the clear idea of thingz then u ll be confident...


----------



## opfian

shahid1976 said:


> Aslam o Alikum brother
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS assessment as ICT business Analyst. I have my MBA degree major in Marketing and PMP from PMI.
> 
> also have 12 years verifiable experience for a US and UK based companies. Please advise will I get the positive assessment with these credentials.
> 
> Also if anybody have already got positive assessment from ACS in ICT business Analyst i need the resume and experience letter specimen.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shahid



Education is counted on the scale of 16 years and 20 years ... there is no score for 18 years of education. Secondly you certification can be maximum counted as a diploma (to the best of my knowledge).


----------



## tschaudry

armaanz said:


> CO assigned in end Feb-2013.
> I have to go there max by APR 2014


congrats


----------



## tschaudry

alhumrashid_chem said:


> ALHUMDULLLAH congrats brother. pray for me as well. can i have your email ID? I hope to meet you in perth.


Hey, so are you in Perth these days?


----------



## Schnitzer

tschaudry said:


> I have been granted visa today. :clap2:
> I would like to thank all of you for your help and advice.


Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Schnitzer

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Brother :clap2:
> All the best for your future lane:
> 
> Would you please share when CO assigned to you and What is your initial entry date?


Congrats!


----------



## lahori_Dude

Rocking News Bro, May Allah give u success in future as well.



tschaudry said:


> I have been granted visa today. :clap2:
> I would like to thank all of you for your help and advice.


----------



## khanash

shahid1976 said:


> Aslam o Alikum brother
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS assessment as ICT business Analyst. I have my MBA degree major in Marketing and PMP from PMI.
> 
> also have 12 years verifiable experience for a US and UK based companies. Please advise will I get the positive assessment with these credentials.
> 
> Also if anybody have already got positive assessment from ACS in ICT business Analyst i need the resume and experience letter specimen.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shahid


hello 
shahid is the university that u did ur MBA from is Preston then ur in trouble.....
they recognize preston four years degree as associate degree not bachelors....
choose some group C occupation which closely matches ur profession then u will be fine...


----------



## shahid1976

khanash said:


> hello
> shahid is the university that u did ur MBA from is Preston then ur in trouble.....
> they recognize preston four years degree as associate degree not bachelors....
> choose some group C occupation which closely matches ur profession then u will be fine...


My Degree is from Punjab University. Also Khan is it possible that I can have the resume and experience letter specimen which got positive response from ACS.


----------



## shahid1976

lahori_Dude said:


> Rocking News Bro, May Allah give u success in future as well.


Lahore dude I am new to this process. Is it possible that you can give me some time so that I can discuss my confusions with you. I am also in Lahore please spare sometime that will be of great help and Allah bless you

Regards


----------



## tschaudry

Thank you all. I wish you best of luck. I hope we can meet in Australia some day.


----------



## little.banter

dear friends,

I hv not yet assigned a CO and i just got a new born. what should i do 


1- Should i upload the Change in circumstances?

2- on which applicant section i ll need to load the 1222 form, mine or my wife related to change on circumstancea.

Further if CO got assigned then should i email him/her or still i would require to upload the form ?

thanks in advance


----------



## tschaudry

little.banter said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I hv not yet assigned a CO and i just got a new born. what should i do
> 
> 
> 1- Should i upload the Change in circumstances?
> 
> 2- on which applicant section i ll need to load the 1222 form, mine or my wife related to change on circumstancea.
> 
> Further if CO got assigned then should i email him/her or still i would require to upload the form ?
> 
> thanks in advance


1. yes
2. main applicant (double check)
3. no problem in mailing the form as well.


----------



## little.banter

tschaudry said:


> 1. yes
> 2. main applicant (double check)
> 3. no problem in mailing the form as well.


thanks bro.

lets wait for two from others as well.

ll upload the forms once her docs ready. Can u confirm can i upload the form without passport as passport could take upto 1 month or so. I can do upload the forms after her birth certificate and bay form ?


----------



## tschaudry

little.banter said:


> thanks bro.
> 
> lets wait for two from others as well.
> 
> ll upload the forms once her docs ready. Can u confirm can i upload the form without passport as passport could take upto 1 month or so. I can do upload the forms after her birth certificate and bay form ?


i think uploading the form with birth certificate will be ok. you can apply for passport afterwards which will definitely take months.


----------



## nuked

little.banter said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I hv not yet assigned a CO and i just got a new born. what should i do
> 
> 
> 1- Should i upload the Change in circumstances?
> 
> 2- on which applicant section i ll need to load the 1222 form, mine or my wife related to change on circumstancea.
> 
> Further if CO got assigned then should i email him/her or still i would require to upload the form ?
> 
> thanks in advance


Inform case officer with english translation of B Form, also keep him informed that you have applied for passport and will be taking some time for that.


----------



## little.banter

Thanks a lot for the info


----------



## opfian

reviving thread ... phew, found it on page 14


----------



## khanash

shahid1976 said:


> My Degree is from Punjab University. Also Khan is it possible that I can have the resume and experience letter specimen which got positive response from ACS.


i have applied to vetassess for HR advisor so i dont have mc knowledge regarding ACS...but yes thr one guideline i can give u ...u can precheck ur qualification on NOOSR Country educations profile by paying 50 dollars...this way u would knoe the equivalence of ur degree against AQF qualifications....


----------



## khanash

justujoo said:


> I need another advise. My profile is like:
> 1- Age 34
> 2- ACS (degree Associate Degree)
> 3- ACS (Software Engineer since July 2006 but skilled since July 2011)
> 4- IELTS 7 in each module.
> Now I contacted an agent who is MARA authorized, discussed my case with him, and he said with SS I could apply for immigration and can score 60 point, which I have all the doubts, now he is asking me to pay an advance fees and sign the contract, now I wanted to make sure with this profile of mine, is the agent telling truth or not.
> Please advise.
> Regards


justujoo u can calculate ur points like this
AGE 25
IELTS if 7 in each:10
ur degree is not AQF bachelors: 0
they deducted ur experience to fulfill the degree requirements so u cannot claim pointts for those years instead ull claim points for the remaining years 
if they r three years then :5 if less:0
statesponsorship:5 OR
if going for regional:10
see if ur score totals to 60 then very well u can apply


----------



## Rezasol

Just letting you know.. 

A January 2012 176 SS CO Allocated Applicant named Aston K got his med / PCC Call


----------



## TV Buff

Tell me about 189-ers!


----------



## nuked

my latest timeline is in my signature friends. nerves are always tensed!


----------



## SMShoaib

nuked said:


> my latest timeline is in my signature friends. nerves are always tensed!


Thanks for the update bro. 
Is your medicals referred not?. If not, has it finalized?
Please also clear us about your CO allocation date. In the timeline sheet, it is 15-12-11 while in your signature it is March 12!


----------



## nuked

SMShoaib said:


> Thanks for the update bro.
> Is your medicals referred not?. If not, has it finalized?


I don't know, my application was paper based so I did not have any TRN, my medicals had to go by post. this has been informed to my case officer last week. haven't heard from him yet!


----------



## usmanahmadgul

*Visa Grant*

My friend who applied in Dec-11(176 WA) Got his Grant Yesterday. (Meds and PCC were not requested as he front loaded them)


----------



## Pak_Aussie

Copied from another thread....

There are a number of significant changes coming up on 1 July 2013, and time is running out for people who wish to lodge their visa applications before the changes come in.

Below are the summary of the more important Changes:

*Increase in Visa Application Fees*

New surcharges are due to be implemented on 1 July, which include:
•Extra fees for additional dependents being included in the application
•Extra fees for paper lodgement of visa applications where there is an electronic lodgement alternative
•Most application fees increase by 3-4% on 1 July, so expect to pay more even if you are not affected by the above changes

*Changes to 457 Visas*

The cost of applying for a 457 visa will increase from $455 to $900 from 1 July 2013 (this is an increase of some 98%).

Other changes to the 457 program which are likely to commence from 1 July 2013 include:

•Increase in the minimum salary for 457 (TSMIT) - generally this increases by around 4% so expect the current level of $51,400 to increase to around $54,000.

•Changes to the occupations list for Employer Sponsored Visas (CSOL) - the Minister has already expressed concern about the over-use of certain occupations (eg Program or Project Administrator and Specialist Manager NEC). We could potentially see some occupations removed from the approved list, or possibly modified to restrict applications.

•More occupations will require English language testing.

•Stricter training requirements for approval as a business sponsor
*
Changes to Points Tested Skilled Visas*

The Skilled Occupations List is reviewed each year and is generally changed from 1 July. On top of this, we will see the following from 1 July:

•New State Migration Plans will start coming into effect - as a result, some occupations might no longer be on state lists from 1 July.

•New Occupational Ceilings will come in for the SkillSelect system - as a result, some of the occupations which have already met their ceiling (eg engineering, IT professionals) will become available again.

*Changes to Partner Visas*

It is likely that electronic lodgement of partner visas will be introduced from 1 July 2013. This may speed up processing for e-lodged applications, but those lodging paper applications may face higher application fees.


----------



## Rezasol

usmanahmadgul said:


> My friend who applied in Dec-11(176 WA) Got his Grant Yesterday. (Meds and PCC were not requested as he front loaded them)


would it be possible to provide specific timeline?


----------



## nuked

Rezasol said:


> would it be possible to provide specific timeline?


I saw your timeline, similar to mine. when was the last time you heard from your CO? which team are you in?


----------



## Rezasol

nuked said:


> I saw your timeline, similar to mine. when was the last time you heard from your CO? which team are you in?


Back in March 2013 when I FLed my Meds informing me they've received the meds and they've been referred..
My Meds are now finalized (01-06-2013)


----------



## nuked

Rezasol said:


> Back in March 2013 when I FLed my Meds informing me they've received the meds and they've been referred..
> My Meds are now finalized (01-06-2013)


any news about grant?


----------



## Rezasol

nope.... waiting patiently for now


----------



## syedhamidjamal

I Lodged my case in Jun 2011 and my CO was assigned in Jan 2012. Submitted my Form 80 in Mar 2012.

My CDR is approved in the category of "Plant Engineer". Recently i communicated my CO about switching of my job. CO has asked for breif details of my job description over there. My previous jobs were entirely related to Engineering now my recently moved in in Supply Chain. 

May it affect my case?

I am anxious.
Thanks.

Hamid


----------



## Rezasol

syedhamidjamal said:


> I Lodged my case in Jun 2011 and my CO was assigned in Jan 2012. Submitted my Form 80 in Mar 2012.
> 
> My CDR is approved in the category of "Plant Engineer". Recently i communicated my CO about switching of my job. CO has asked for breif details of my job description over there. My previous jobs were entirely related to Engineering now my recently moved in in Supply Chain.
> 
> May it affect my case?
> 
> I am anxious.
> Thanks.
> 
> Hamid


Nope.. you can even resign for all they care..


----------



## SMShoaib

syedhamidjamal said:


> I Lodged my case in Jun 2011 and my CO was assigned in Jan 2012. Submitted my Form 80 in Mar 2012.
> 
> My CDR is approved in the category of "Plant Engineer". Recently i communicated my CO about switching of my job. CO has asked for breif details of my job description over there. My previous jobs were entirely related to Engineering now my recently moved in in Supply Chain.
> 
> May it affect my case?
> 
> I am anxious.
> Thanks.
> 
> Hamid


Welcome to the forum bro.
It won't affect your case. Your case will be deal on the basis of the document AT THE TIME OF APPLICATION.
Would you please share your complete timeline with us and also take a look on this timeline sheet for your expected medical call/grant
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...bVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTc+Hc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## fadiexpart

hi guys ...

just received passport for my new born baby and now Co promised to send the HRI nnumber for her medical as all other family members did that in dec. 

for reminder my case was on hold (as expecting baby) from dec and CO asked for PCC and MEds in first contact... we did other than my wife's xray.

30th april informed CO with birth certificate and she added my daughter to application then she asked for couple of missing information in form 80 and told me that now i will go through external security check and that will take from 6 month to one year..

"Your application will be undergoing certain routine external checks conducted by other agencies. The timeframe of completing these external checks varies from case to case. They might take up to 6 – 12 months to complete."


----------



## syedhamidjamal

Rezasol said:


> Nope.. you can even resign for all they care..


Thanks brother. I could not comprehend your following statement, please clarify:

*you can even resign for all they care*

Moreover, i realized that your dates are almost same as of mine but still i am awaiting for my medical


----------



## Rezasol

syedhamidjamal said:


> Thanks brother. I could not comprehend your following statement, please clarify:
> 
> *you can even resign for all they care*
> 
> Moreover, i realized that your dates are almost same as of mine but still i am awaiting for my medical


Visa application is assessed on the basis of merits at the time of lodgement. 
The only thing that can affect the outcome for Pakistani applicants are failing meds and/or security checks.. 

So like I said, you could resign if you want to.. It wouldn't affect the outcome.


----------



## nuked

Rezasol said:


> Visa application is assessed on the basis of merits at the time of lodgement.
> The only thing that can affect the outcome for Pakistani applicants are failing meds and/or security checks..
> 
> So like I said, you could resign if you want to.. It wouldn't affect the outcome.


Do you mean if PCC and Meds have been requested, there are no more Security Checks?


----------



## nuked

Got a reply from CO. 



> The health for all applicants has been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for further review.
> 
> This is nothing to be alarmed about at this time as it is quite a normal occurrence.
> 
> At this time, due to a very heavy workload in the medical clearance area, there is a significant delay to the final clearance of such medicals.
> 
> At the moment they are taking between 8 and 12 weeks to clear.
> 
> Everyone’s health was referred on 17/06/2013. This means at the earliest it will probably clear around 17/08/2013.


----------



## SMShoaib

nuked said:


> Do you mean if PCC and Meds have been requested, there are no more Security Checks?


Normally (90% of the time), PCC/Medical is asked after completion of SC. In some cases, PCC/Med is asked before SC.
Your timeline suggest that your SC has been completed and you grant is just a foot step (medical finalization) away :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hello all,

Just came across the below audit report from ASIO about Security Check for individuals; it highlights about processing performance, workload, and time frames.

I guess our cases are referred as " complex cases" and they have no time frame.

The report is from Jun12 however it is worth going through in my opinion

http://www.anao.gov.au/~/media/Uploads/Audit%20Reports/2011%2012/201112%20Audit%20Report%2049/201112%20Audit%20Report%20No%2049.pdf


Best
Aladdin


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just came across the below audit report from ASIO about Security Check for individuals; it highlights about processing performance, workload, and time frames.
> 
> I guess our cases are referred as " complex cases" and they have no time frame.
> 
> The report is from Jun12 however it is worth going through in my opinion
> 
> http://www.anao.gov.au/~/media/Uploads/Audit%20Reports/2011%2012/201112%20Audit%20Report%2049/201112%20Audit%20Report%20No%2049.pdf
> 
> 
> Best
> Aladdin


Thanks for sharing such an informative report. 

The reasons of delays mentioned in the report are:

1. Incomplete mandatory information from DIAC.
2. Backlogs, due to internal staff movements or staff leaving.
3. Number of complex cases increased, applicants that trigger ASIO’s security indicators took a longer time to process.
4. A number of cases were with DIAC for a period of time before being referred, or re-referred, to ASIO. For example, a case was with DIAC since 2005, and was referred to ASIO in 2008. A request for more information by ASIO required three follow-ups.
5. Indirectly affected by Government policy changes and DIAC processing priorities.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

SMShoaib said:


> Thanks for sharing such an informative report.
> 
> The reasons of delays mentioned in the report are:
> 
> 1. Incomplete mandatory information from DIAC.
> 2. Backlogs, due to internal staff movements or staff leaving.
> 3. Number of complex cases increased, applicants that trigger ASIO’s security indicators took a longer time to process.
> 4. A number of cases were with DIAC for a period of time before being referred, or re-referred, to ASIO. For example, a case was with DIAC since 2005, and was referred to ASIO in 2008. A request for more information by ASIO required three follow-ups.
> 5. Indirectly affected by Government policy changes and DIAC processing priorities.


Thanks SMShoaib,

I believe in our cases points 3&5 would be the most relevant, as SC processing time for "non complex" cases is not that much delayed . It is not easy to know the government policies in place for such cases as ours, but we know by now the impact of processing priorities.

I will be filing my complaint to IGIS on the 21st, will see what they will respond though not much to expect.


----------



## fabregas

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks SMShoaib,
> 
> I believe in our cases points 3&5 would be the most relevant, as SC processing time for "non complex" cases is not that much delayed . It is not easy to know the government policies in place for such cases as ours, but we know by now the impact of processing priorities.
> 
> I will be filing my complaint to IGIS on the 21st, will see what they will respond though not much to expect.


Bro you don't have to file a complaint to IGIS. Your timeline suggests that you got CO in August 2012 and you are too far away from your grant as we (the applicants who got CO in march 2012) are still waiting for our Medical/PCC call. With the current trend of 16+ months of SC, even I am expecting my medical call within 2 to 3 months.Previously many of the applicants filed a complaint to IGIS and got a standard reply from them..

Don't be impatient bro..Relax and enjoy this waiting period


----------



## Aladdin.lb

fabregas said:


> Bro you don't have to file a complaint to IGIS. Your timeline suggests that you got CO in August 2012 and you are too far away from your grant as we (the applicants who got CO in march 2012) are still waiting for our Medical/PCC call. With the current trend of 16+ months of SC, even I am expecting my medical call within 2 to 3 months.Previously many of the applicants filed a complaint to IGIS and got a standard reply from them..
> 
> Don't be impatient bro..Relax and enjoy this waiting period


Thanks fabregas 

I completely agree it is all about patience and waiting, it is just to follow the process, the form is called online complaint form, but basically I will be just inquiring to confirm my case is still under SC, whether any info is required from my side, and if they can provide any time line for the clearance. Who knows the file might be lost or forgotten somewhere 

I was just checking the below further info on SC processing, and point 36 sounded interesting :
_"there are no documented standard operating procedures for the STF function, and the team is heavily reliant on the team leader’s expertise. Further, the IT tools used by the triaging team are very basic and potentially unstable. The triaging team uses Excel spreadsheets received from DIAC, which are manually ‘cleaned’, copied and pasted to produce various reports prior to triaging. There is a clear risk of losing important data and introducing, or retaining, errors in such a manual process"_

Audit brochure

In mentioning that we should not be losing faith, or getting worries, rather trying to understand as much as possible how things work in SC.

Wishes for all for smooth grants soon
Aladdin


----------



## softhearted

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks fabregas
> 
> I completely agree it is all about patience and waiting, it is just to follow the process, the form is called online complaint form, but basically I will be just inquiring to confirm my case is still under SC, whether any info is required from my side, and if they can provide any time line for the clearance. Who knows the file might be lost or forgotten somewhere
> 
> I was just checking the below further info on SC processing, and point 36 sounded interesting :
> _"there are no documented standard operating procedures for the STF function, and the team is heavily reliant on the team leader’s expertise. Further, the IT tools used by the triaging team are very basic and potentially unstable. The triaging team uses Excel spreadsheets received from DIAC, which are manually ‘cleaned’, copied and pasted to produce various reports prior to triaging. There is a clear risk of losing important data and introducing, or retaining, errors in such a manual process"_
> 
> Audit brochure
> 
> In mentioning that we should not be losing faith, or getting worries, rather trying to understand as much as possible how things work in SC.
> 
> Wishes for all for smooth grants soon
> Aladdin





If they are using excel and they require some expert people, we can lend our bro SMSShoaib for that, conditions though apply (for granting all of us Pakistanis early) 
(He is doing a tremendous job on maintaining that timesheet for all of us)


----------



## Cognos Man

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks fabregas
> 
> I completely agree it is all about patience and waiting, it is just to follow the process, the form is called online complaint form, but basically I will be just inquiring to confirm my case is still under SC, whether any info is required from my side, and if they can provide any time line for the clearance. Who knows the file might be lost or forgotten somewhere
> 
> I was just checking the below further info on SC processing, and point 36 sounded interesting :
> _"there are no documented standard operating procedures for the STF function, and the team is heavily reliant on the team leader’s expertise. Further, the IT tools used by the triaging team are very basic and potentially unstable. The triaging team uses Excel spreadsheets received from DIAC, which are manually ‘cleaned’, copied and pasted to produce various reports prior to triaging. There is a clear risk of losing important data and introducing, or retaining, errors in such a manual process"_
> 
> Audit brochure
> 
> In mentioning that we should not be losing faith, or getting worries, rather trying to understand as much as possible how things work in SC.
> 
> Wishes for all for smooth grants soon
> Aladdin


I agree with you. Nothing wrong in keeping a positive pressure on them.


----------



## lahori_Dude

Agreed, Keep the pressure on. Bureaucratic mindset is the same all over the world. 


Cognos Man said:


> I agree with you. Nothing wrong in keeping a positive pressure on them.


----------



## little.banter

fadiexpart said:


> hi guys ...
> 
> just received passport for my new born baby and now Co promised to send the HRI nnumber for her medical as all other family members did that in dec.
> 
> for reminder my case was on hold (as expecting baby) from dec and CO asked for PCC and MEds in first contact... we did other than my wife's xray.
> 
> 30th april informed CO with birth certificate and she added my daughter to application then she asked for couple of missing information in form 80 and told me that now i will go through external security check and that will take from 6 month to one year..
> 
> "Your application will be undergoing certain routine external checks conducted by other agencies. The timeframe of completing these external checks varies from case to case. They might take up to 6 – 12 months to complete."


boss how much time are they taking for passport now a days i hv to make my new born.

further is it possible to go for medicals without new born passports ?or other applicant go for medicals and later once i get her passport we can do her medical only ?


----------



## Rezasol

nuked said:


> Do you mean if PCC and Meds have been requested, there are no more Security Checks?


If they requested yours, then yes. 

btw.. did they requested your meds?


----------



## nuked

Rezasol said:


> If they requested yours, then yes.
> 
> btw.. did they requested your meds?


Yes, my PCC is submitted, and Medicals also have reached them. I got a confirmation yesterday that they have been referred and there are currently delays of about 8-12 weeks, the application is not expected to finalize before mid august, if it happens he will contact me, else I might have to drop him an email requesting an update.

I am thinking of following up in 6 weeks time. what do you guys suggest?


----------



## Schnitzer

nuked said:


> Yes, my PCC is submitted, and Medicals also have reached them. I got a confirmation yesterday that they have been referred and there are currently delays of about 8-12 weeks, the application is not expected to finalize before mid august, if it happens he will contact me, else I might have to drop him an email requesting an update.
> 
> I am thinking of following up in 6 weeks time. what do you guys suggest?


Hey Nuked, any idea why your meds were referred?


----------



## nuked

Schnitzer said:


> Hey Nuked, any idea why your meds were referred?


I remember my BP was a bit high, 130 - 90, the doctor asked me why is my BP high, I stated probably coz I am bit nervous, , but my CO stated following:



> The health for all applicant have been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for further review.
> 
> This is nothing to be alarmed about at this time as it is quite a normal occurrence.


----------



## Schnitzer

nuked said:


> I remember my BP was a bit high, 130 - 90, the doctor asked me why is my BP high, I stated probably coz I am bit nervous, , but my CO stated following:


Aww bummer... so just because your BP was high your application was sent to a 8-12 weeks delayed pipeline!


----------



## nuked

Schnitzer said:


> Aww bummer... so just because your BP was high your application was sent to a 8-12 weeks delayed pipeline!


I dont know, that is my point of view. It could be other factors too. Point is stay calm during your medicals! . Pray for me all comes out well.


----------



## Schnitzer

Note to Self: Have a tranquilizer before going in for a med if you feel excited.


----------



## nuked

Schnitzer said:


> Note to Self: Have a tranquilizer before going in for a med if you feel excited.


Ahh.. and yes, my wife's BP was a little low too. Just treat it as a normal routine check up.


----------



## Naom

Dear All,

Has anyone ever been in contact with the visa section at the Australian High Commission Islamabad? This is in reference to tourist visa for family members. 

We have tried to contact them via email/phone but no response so far. Has anyone recently had tourist visa 600 issued for their family members?

thanks,


----------



## fadiexpart

little.banter said:


> boss how much time are they taking for passport now a days i hv to make my new born.
> 
> further is it possible to go for medicals without new born passports ?or other applicant go for medicals and later once i get her passport we can do her medical only ?


IOM Lahore refused to conduct medical examination without passort and the recoment to come with HR ID...

Urgent passport is coming in 3 week i think... so geting better,,,

Regards


----------



## Rezasol

nuked said:


> Yes, my PCC is submitted, and Medicals also have reached them. I got a confirmation yesterday that they have been referred and there are currently delays of about 8-12 weeks, the application is not expected to finalize before mid august, if it happens he will contact me, else I might have to drop him an email requesting an update.
> 
> I am thinking of following up in 6 weeks time. what do you guys suggest?


No need.. 

It'll finalize in its due team..


----------



## jassmine

i think u need to have BS degree to apply for BA category. MBA is a business degree and ACS wouldnt assess it.


----------



## lahori_Dude

Can someone help me with a WIN 7 ultimate activation key.


----------



## Schnitzer

lahori_Dude said:


> Can someone help me with a WIN 7 ultimate activation key.


Try this ADrive | Online Storage, Online Backup, Cloud Storage

It's a crack. Works like charm!


----------



## msvayani

lahori_Dude said:


> Can someone help me with a WIN 7 ultimate activation key.


I guess someone misguided you to the wrong location to ask for the cracks and pirated stuff.

Please refrain from it as posts like these are not appreciable here.


----------



## little.banter

fadiexpart said:


> IOM Lahore refused to conduct medical examination without passort and the recoment to come with HR ID...
> 
> Urgent passport is coming in 3 week i think... so geting better,,,
> 
> Regards



Thanks for your reply what is HR ID ?

Can you also tell me is it better to go for PCC and Medical before CO asks ? My Subclass is 90. Please suggest me guys.


----------



## SMShoaib

little.banter said:


> Thanks for your reply what is HR ID ?
> 
> Can you also tell me is it better to go for PCC and Medical before CO asks ? My Subclass is 90. Please suggest me guys.


Bro, would you please share complete timeline with us so we may able to advise you.
For reference please take a look on this sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## little.banter

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, would you please share complete timeline with us so we may able to advise you.
> For reference please take a look on this sheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


I am unable to edit the file can you update the sheet i have added the signature for time line thanks


----------



## SMShoaib

little.banter said:


> I am unable to edit the file can you update the sheet i have added the signature for time line thanks


Thanks for the info, Timesheet updated

I believe you will get CO in a couple of days. As the timesheet suggests almost all 190 applicants get quick grants so it is a wise decision to go for med at earliest


----------



## AusPak

*require suggestion and advice*

I have an idea and require suggestion and advice from you people..

Because in this Forum most of us are from Pakistan so y don't we arrange some sort of meeting/gathering in our cities so that we can share ideas and suggestions and also make Friendships which will help out us in Australia in term of job search and social gathering (to avoid loneliness).

I request you to please give your advice/suggestion


----------



## fabregas

AusPak said:


> I have an idea and require suggestion and advice from you people..
> 
> Because in this Forum most of us are from Pakistan so y don't we arrange some sort of meeting/gathering in our cities so that we can share ideas and suggestions and also make Friendships which will help out us in Australia in term of job search and social gathering (to avoid loneliness).
> 
> I request you to please give your advice/suggestion


nice idea...count me in


----------



## little.banter

AusPak said:


> I have an idea and require suggestion and advice from you people..
> 
> Because in this Forum most of us are from Pakistan so y don't we arrange some sort of meeting/gathering in our cities so that we can share ideas and suggestions and also make Friendships which will help out us in Australia in term of job search and social gathering (to avoid loneliness).
> 
> I request you to please give your advice/suggestion


nice idea but it wont be easy for every one to gather many of us r from diff cities n few ll not hv such time. however skype etc would be great


----------



## msvayani

Better option - Google Hangout (group conversation)


----------



## AusPak

i am not taking about one gathering but i am taking about gathering for every city 


little.banter said:


> nice idea but it wont be easy for every one to gather many of us r from diff cities n few ll not hv such time. however skype etc would be great


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

lahori_dude said:


> can someone help me with a win 7 ultimate activation key.


brother did you heard any thing from co ? Why your case is delayed ?


----------



## lahori_Dude

No response from CO yet but I called DIAC and was told that my case is chosen for External Checks so I might be waiting for a year or so. However it is not routine for 190 applicants to go through external checks. As to WHY my case was chosen, I have no clue. They have their own criteria. Will keep u posted. 



alhumrashid_chem said:


> brother did you heard any thing from co ? Why your case is delayed ?


----------



## lahori_Dude

wallah,,u rock schnitzer. helped me out great while I was away from my home PC.



Schnitzer said:


> Try this ADrive | Online Storage, Online Backup, Cloud Storage
> 
> It's a crack. Works like charm!


Quote:
Originally Posted by lahori_Dude 
Can someone help me with a WIN 7 ultimate activation key.


----------



## lahori_Dude

Agreed, I am in cuz I want to see SMShoaib as the work he is doing demands a salute in person.



AusPak said:


> I have an idea and require suggestion and advice from you people..
> 
> Because in this Forum most of us are from Pakistan so y don't we arrange some sort of meeting/gathering in our cities so that we can share ideas and suggestions and also make Friendships which will help out us in Australia in term of job search and social gathering (to avoid loneliness).
> 
> I request you to please give your advice/suggestion


----------



## wifi

reehan said:


> Thanks. Three dependents.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


Hi Reehan congrats on your visa

Can anyone help me on this plz

Hi, I have applied for 190, I am in Sydney and I have arranged my medicals with medibank health solutions already

My wife and kids live in Pakistan. When I click on the "Organise Health examinations" it shows the clinics from Japan, and not from Pakistan . I have filled all the details correctly. 

Also can someone tell me from where to get the health examination list or referral letter??? Greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## lahori_Dude

Nope, The title is clear "189 & 190 Visa Timelines for Pakistanis". No disrespect to non pakistanis but there was a reason behind the creation of this forum as Pakistani Applicants are most uncertain about their timelines. We are not trying to win a vote of confidence for Parliament by caring for country, religion and race. 



msvayani said:


> The purpose of this forum is to help and support each other irrespective of any country, religion, races, etc.
> 
> So guys please chill and relax.


----------



## Rezasol

Okay... this is strange.. my medicals are now finalized.. 
but IOM Islamabad called me up today and asked me to give a blood sample to them again for record purpose as the blood I gave previously can't be used again and they need it for recording purpose.. 

They said they're asking every applicant who appeared in february 2013 at IOM Karachi.. anyone else faced this issue?


----------



## nuked

Rezasol said:


> Okay... this is strange.. my medicals are now finalized..
> but IOM Islamabad called me up today and asked me to give a blood sample to them again for record purpose as the blood I gave previously can't be used again and they need it for recording purpose..
> 
> They said they're asking every applicant who appeared in february 2013 at IOM Karachi.. anyone else faced this issue?


I gave my medical this month, so no clue.


----------



## nuked

wifi said:


> Hi Reehan congrats on your visa
> 
> Can anyone help me on this plz
> 
> Hi, I have applied for 190, I am in Sydney and I have arranged my medicals with medibank health solutions already
> 
> My wife and kids live in Pakistan. When I click on the "Organise Health examinations" it shows the clinics from Japan, and not from Pakistan . I have filled all the details correctly.
> 
> Also can someone tell me from where to get the health examination list or referral letter??? Greatly appreciated. thanks


You should have a TRN Number, that is what IOM Needs for electronic processing with your family passports, btw you should highlight about the country coming in as Japan to DIAC maybe some system glitch which they should rectify.


----------



## opfian

guys can we give up this non-productive discussion and focus on the goal


----------



## maham

Rezasol said:


> Okay... this is strange.. my medicals are now finalized..
> but IOM Islamabad called me up today and asked me to give a blood sample to them again for record purpose as the blood I gave previously can't be used again and they need it for recording purpose..
> 
> They said they're asking every applicant who appeared in february 2013 at IOM Karachi.. anyone else faced this issue?


I got the similar call too


----------



## msvayani

maham said:


> I got the similar call too


Did you get the call after visa grant?


----------



## little.banter

Guys,

Need your urgent help help... I need to respond CO in 28 days

My CO requested me a Employment Contract & Pay Advise of my last two companies. 

Detail is 


Evidence of Overseas Work Experience: companies names
Employment Contract, Pay Advice

 Does she want a contract letter of employment of both companies plus a salary detail letter ?

I am bit confused because i think it will be tough to get these two things from the last company however i can get it from my current employee. 

Please respond guys do they asks it from every one or they just asked it from me thanks a lot. 

Further what should I provide CO related to it on the letters ?

*Note:* I had uploaded the reference letter of these two companies already before the CO allocation.


----------



## mimran

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your urgent help help... I need to respond CO in 28 days
> 
> My CO requested me a Employment Contract & Pay Advise of my last two companies.
> 
> Detail is
> 
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience: companies names
> Employment Contract, Pay Advice
> 
> Does she want a contract letter of employment of both companies plus a salary detail letter ?
> 
> I am bit confused because i think it will be tough to get these two things from the last company however i can get it from my current employee.
> 
> Please respond guys do they asks it from every one or they just asked it from me thanks a lot.
> 
> Further what should I provide CO related to it on the letters ?
> 
> *Note:* I had uploaded the reference letter of these two companies already before the CO allocation.




As much as document related to your employment (past and current), I suggest to provide it. This may include but not limited to
1. Salary Letters
2. Promotion Letters
3. Appreciation Letters
4. Tax Returns
5. Salary Slips
6. Bank statements indicating that your salary was being transferred.
7. Experience Letter
and list can go on

I think if you cant get salary slips for past employer, point 4 or 6 would suffice.


----------



## little.banter

Thanks a lot for the info.

Can you please tell me is Tax Certificate from employer enough ? as i did not do the tax return.

Further how much salary slips i need to provide e.g. i did work for 2.5 years in last company should i give all the months or few months. Similarly for the current company.

Please advise me thanks a lot



mimran said:


> As much as document related to your employment (past and current), I suggest to provide it. This may include but not limited to
> 1. Salary Letters
> 2. Promotion Letters
> 3. Appreciation Letters
> 4. Tax Returns
> 5. Salary Slips
> 6. Bank statements indicating that your salary was being transferred.
> 7. Experience Letter
> and list can go on
> 
> I think if you cant get salary slips for past employer, point 4 or 6 would suffice.


----------



## fabregas

little.banter said:


> Thanks a lot for the info.
> 
> Can you please tell me is Tax Certificate from employer enough ? as i did not do the tax return.
> 
> Further how much salary slips i need to provide e.g. i did work for 2.5 years in last company should i give all the months or few months. Similarly for the current company.
> 
> Please advise me thanks a lot


I am a bit surprised..You should have all the documents with you while lodging visa application.


----------



## mimran

little.banter said:


> Thanks a lot for the info.
> 
> Can you please tell me is Tax Certificate from employer enough ? as i did not do the tax return.
> 
> Further how much salary slips i need to provide e.g. i did work for 2.5 years in last company should i give all the months or few months. Similarly for the current company.
> 
> Please advise me thanks a lot



Tax certificate should be Ok, but I guess every year tax return form would be more beneficial. If you are lacking tax returns then you can submit all pay slips. Make one pdf file for all pay slips. Alternatively atleast the period where you dont have tax return, show bank statements getting your salary transferred in bank account.

Few people here submit each and every payslip they got, however IMO, if you have relevant documents from your employer like tax return, contract etc, you can submit 4-6 months of bank statement and / or 4-6 months of pay slips.

Hope this helps


----------



## Schnitzer

Hi guys,

Quick question - What exactly is the difference between 'Internal Checks' and 'External Checks'?

I've tried searching some forums but haven't been able to find a definitive answer. Some forums says Internal checks are carried out by your country's Australian embassy about your employment history etc; whereas at another forum people say embassy checks are external checks.

Does anyone have a clear answer?


----------



## Rezasol

msvayani said:


> Did you get the call after visa grant?


Yeah they told me it has no bearing on your visa but its for record keeping purpose..


----------



## little.banter

mimran said:


> Tax certificate should be Ok, but I guess every year tax return form would be more beneficial. If you are lacking tax returns then you can submit all pay slips. Make one pdf file for all pay slips. Alternatively atleast the period where you dont have tax return, show bank statements getting your salary transferred in bank account.
> 
> Few people here submit each and every payslip they got, however IMO, if you have relevant documents from your employer like tax return, contract etc, you can submit 4-6 months of bank statement and / or 4-6 months of pay slips.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks a lot for your information.

Yes i have all the pay slips, further tax certificate will be made i have requested the companies. Further i also have all the letter contract, appraisal etc I think that should be sufficient. But one thing is that i never do the tax return so i believe i should not bother now. 

Please comment


----------



## SMShoaib

Schnitzer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question - What exactly is the difference between 'Internal Checks' and 'External Checks'?
> 
> I've tried searching some forums but haven't been able to find a definitive answer. Some forums says Internal checks are carried out by your country's Australian embassy about your employment history etc; whereas at another forum people say embassy checks are external checks.
> 
> Does anyone have a clear answer?


Internal checks, External Checks, Security Checks are all interchangeable word with same meaning "Wait, wait and wait..."


----------



## AirBourne

Hi Guys,

I got the following response when my CO was asked about the current status of my application.

Does this response imply that my case is undergoing 'external security checks' carried out by ASIO?

Your input will be much appreciated.



Thank you for your e-mail in relation to your client’s visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration programme.

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing your client’s concern.

We are seeking to finalise your client’s application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your client’s application as some cases may take many months to finalise. 

You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your client’s application is finalised as quickly as possible. 

We appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## expa2020a

Hi Folks,
Hope someone could help with these questions :

1. How does one know if their 189 application went into Security Check processing?

2. Does the DIAC/ CO notifies you automatically about SC or they respond when you ask them about the status after normal processing time has elapsed ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rezasol

AirBourne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the following response when my CO was asked about the current status of my application.
> 
> Does this response imply that my case is undergoing 'external security checks' carried out by ASIO?
> 
> Your input will be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail in relation to your client’s visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration programme.
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing your client’s concern.
> 
> We are seeking to finalise your client’s application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your client’s application as some cases may take many months to finalise.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your client’s application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter.


Most likely yes!
Please mention your subclass and timeline?


----------



## Rezasol

expa2020a said:


> Hi Folks,
> Hope someone could help with these questions :
> 
> 1. How does one know if their 189 application went into Security Check processing?
> 
> 2. Does the DIAC/ CO notifies you automatically about SC or they respond when you ask them about the status after normal processing time has elapsed ?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


1. None of the male 189 application has been finalized yet since Jul 2012. It is safe to assume that all are undergoing security checks. 
2. They tell you there are requirements to be fulfilled and therefore it'll take time. Read the above reply from Airborne. If you receive this kinda of reply from your CO, it means its under SC.


----------



## nuked

This post is just for a laugh and no offences or bad intentions are meant! I read this in a post on the internet while googling moving to australia.


> Originally Posted by ABC111
> Will never move out of Pakistan. I moved to Canada along with family in 2005 and we all came back after only 2 months only because we missed our country. There is no place like home!
> 
> 
> 
> You reminded me of this joke i read long time ago
> 
> July 1 - Moved to Canada. I am so excited. It's so beautiful here. The scenery is great, the trees are so tall. Can't hardly wait to see them with snow covering them.
> 
> 
> Oct. 14 - Canada. It is the most beautiful place on earth. The leaves have turned all colors and shades of red and orange. Went for a ride through the beautiful countryside and saw some deer. They are so graceful. Certainly they are the most wonderful animals on earth. This must be paradise. I love it here.
> 
> 
> Nov. 11 - Deer season starts soon. I can't imagine anyone wanting to kill such a gorgeous creature. Hope it snows soon. I love it here.
> Dec. 2 - It snowed last night. Woke up to find everything blanketed with white. It looks like a postcard. We went outside and cleaned the snow off the steps and shovelled the driveway. We had a snowball fight (I won). When the snow plow came by, we had to shovel the driveway again. What a beautiful place. I love Canada.
> 
> 
> Dec. 12 - More snow last night. The snow plow did his trick again to the driveway. I love it here.
> 
> 
> Dec. 19 - More snow last night. Couldn't get out of the driveway to get to work. It's beautiful here but I'm exhausted from shovelling. That **** snow plow.
> 
> 
> Dec. 22 - More of that white **** fell last night. I've got blisters on my hands and a sore back from shovelling. I think the snow plow hides around the corner until I'm done shovelling the driveway. That freaking idiot!
> 
> 
> Dec. 25 - Merry freaking Christmas! More freaking snow! If I ever get my hands on the freaking idiot who drives the snow plow, I swear I'll kill the idiot. Don't know why they don't use more salt on the roads to melt the freaking ice.
> 
> 
> Dec. 27 - More freaking white **** last night. Been inside for three days now except for shovelling out the driveway after that snow plow goes through every time. Can't go anywhere, the car's stuck in a mountain of white **** and it's so freaking cold. The weatherman says to expect another 25 centimeters of snow again tonight. Do you know how many shovels full of snow 25 centimeters is?
> 
> 
> Dec. 28 - That freaking weatherman was wrong. We got 75 cms of snow this time. At this rate it won't melt before summer. The snow plow got stuck up in the road and that idiot came to my door and asked to borrow my shovel. After I told him that I had already broken six shovels shovelling out all the snow he had pushed into my driveway, I darn near broke my last one over his freaking head.
> 
> 
> Jan. 4 - Finally got out of the house today. Went to the store to get food and on my way back a damned deer ran in front of the car. Did about $3,000 damage to the car. Those freaking beasts should be killed. They are everywhere. Wish the hunters had exterminated them all last November.
> 
> 
> May 3 - Took the car to the garage in town. Would you believe the thing is rusted out from all that salt they put all over the roads?
> 
> 
> May 10 - Moved back to Pakistan. I can't imagine why anyone in their right mind would ever want to live in such a God forsaken place as Canada!
Click to expand...


----------



## fadiexpart

little.banter said:


> Thanks for your reply what is HR ID ?
> 
> Can you also tell me is it better to go for PCC and Medical before CO asks ? My Subclass is 90. Please suggest me guys.


That is a system Id for DIAC and health organization to identify the applicant in my understanding ...

yeah go ahead with medical as you are in 190 class....

Regards


----------



## jassmine

I also got somewhat similar response....Seniors please advise what does this mean?

Thank you for your enquiry. At this stage, your application is undergoing routine processing. We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise. 



AirBourne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the following response when my CO was asked about the current status of my application.
> 
> Does this response imply that my case is undergoing 'external security checks' carried out by ASIO?
> 
> Your input will be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail in relation to your client’s visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration programme.
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing your client’s concern.
> 
> We are seeking to finalise your client’s application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your client’s application as some cases may take many months to finalise.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your client’s application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## AirBourne

Rezasol said:


> Most likely yes!
> Please mention your subclass and timeline?



Thanks for your reply.

I've just set my signature as my timeline.


----------



## Rezasol

Got PCC Call today!


----------



## fabregas

Rezasol said:


> Got PCC Call today!


gr8 news bro..congrats


----------



## Bravo

Rezasol said:


> Got PCC Call today!


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## opfian

Rezasol said:


> Got PCC Call today!




great!! best of luck for speedy grant


----------



## cebiii

hey guys wanted to ask u something. if i find a sponsorship vor a 457 visa. what do i need to prove??? do i have to get all the pay slips from my previous work company? or is a contact name and contact number of my old company enough? i ve talked to somebody today. they didnt need anything from him, but maybe because of his uni degree what i dont have, he said i just applied for the visa and just gave one contact detail and number in my resume, thats it.
is that really so easy? or do i really need all salary letters, employment contract for a 457 work visa?


----------



## farhanghafoor

Wow wat a beauty, I luved the post


jassmine said:


> I also got somewhat similar response....Seniors please advise what does this mean?
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry. At this stage, your application is undergoing routine processing. We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise.


----------



## farhanghafoor

sorry it wasnt fr u jassmine


----------



## farhanghafoor

Beautiful I enjoy reading this again nd again


nuked said:


> This post is just for a laugh and no offences or bad intentions are meant! I read this in a post on the internet while googling moving to australia.


----------



## muc

Hello fellow pakistanis,
I am starting up in expat forum to get to know people who are undergoing this immigration process.
I am writing my cdr to apply to engr australia. Plan to sit for ielts in july and submit eoi when my assessment is done which would be months.
Any further advise would be appreciated.
Any petroleum engrs here?


----------



## opfian

muc said:


> Hello fellow pakistanis,
> I am starting up in expat forum to get to know people who are undergoing this immigration process.
> I am writing my cdr to apply to engr australia. Plan to sit for ielts in july and submit eoi when my assessment is done which would be months.
> Any further advise would be appreciated.
> Any petroleum engrs here?



great .... welcome aboard ... my advice for submitting CDRs to EA .. "make it quick"


----------



## muc

Thanks a lot opfian,
I know i should make it quick but its kinda heard to make time while working 12 hours a day on the rig.
They say processing time: 19 weeks.
Thats a lot of time they need


----------



## aquafina

Hello All,

I submitted my application for 189 Visa in Mid of May, 2013. I already did my medical couple of days back and submitted by PCC. I have not been assigned a CO yet. Looking at the posts of you people it seems my PCC and Medical will be wasted. Isn't it?

What other impacts this front-loading of PCC and Medical will have on my application? Any positive? or any Negative? Kindly share.


----------



## nuked

muc said:


> Thanks a lot opfian,
> I know i should make it quick but its kinda heard to make time while working 12 hours a day on the rig.
> They say processing time: 19 weeks.
> Thats a lot of time they need


19 weeks looks long to you!, I have been waiting for 2+years check out my timelines.. and some senior members on the forum!


----------



## nuked

aquafina said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I submitted my application for 189 Visa in Mid of May, 2013. I already did my medical couple of days back and submitted by PCC. I have not been assigned a CO yet. Looking at the posts of you people it seems my PCC and Medical will be wasted. Isn't it?
> 
> What other impacts this front-loading of PCC and Medical will have on my application? Any positive? or any Negative? Kindly share.


I really dont think there will be any negative impact, the only problem I think is that of expiring pcc from Pakistan, it is only valid for 3 months. pray for the best!


----------



## muc

nuked said:


> 19 weeks looks long to you!, I have been waiting for 2+years check out my timelines.. and some senior members on the forum!


I apologize for hurting your feelings 
I was talking on a comparative scale where State sponsorship is granted in 1-2 weeks and visa in 4-8 weeks for people applying after July 2012.
I started reading about immigration after skillselect was announced hence not so familiar with earlier time frames


----------



## nuked

muc said:


> I apologize for hurting your feelings
> I was talking on a comparative scale where State sponsorship is granted in 1-2 weeks and visa in 4-8 weeks for people applying after July 2012.
> I started reading about immigration after skillselect was announced hence not so familiar with earlier time frames


no offences taken, it was understood you did not know, however you are applying in a different class, go through the forum with people who have posted not just in similar class that you are applying for but also people within your similar profession.

Did you complete your skills assessment? IELTS?


----------



## muc

I know
I have done IELTS but need to redo coz I missed by 0.5
I got S 8, R 8, L 7.5, W 6.5, O 7.5
Gotta redo to get 7 all but will submit this to Engineers Australia as they need only 6 ALL
Preparation of CDR still in progress


----------



## Aladdin.lb

muc said:


> I know
> I have done IELTS but need to redo coz I missed by 0.5
> I got S 8, R 8, L 7.5, W 6.5, O 7.5
> Gotta redo to get 7 all but will submit this to Engineers Australia as they need only 6 ALL
> Preparation of CDR still in progress


I spent 1 year retaking IELTS ( 7 trials) because I was stuck at 6.5 in writing, found out at the end, it was about using the right template for the essay, youtube was really helpful for me, I Searched for " IELTS band 8 writing" and got lot of good tips for the right template to use for the essay, in terms of structure.

I would advise you to give it a check, just in case.


All the best
Al


----------



## Schnitzer

Hey guys, got PCC and Meds call yesterday!


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Schnitzer said:


> Hey guys, got PCC and Meds call yesterday!


Great news bro, wish you get the golden email soon.

was this call for 175 App? As I see you have applied for many.


Best
Al


----------



## muc

Aladdin.lb said:


> I spent 1 year retaking IELTS ( 7 trials) because I was stuck at 6.5 in writing, found out at the end, it was about using the right template for the essay, youtube was really helpful for me, I Searched for " IELTS band 8 writing" and got lot of good tips for the right template to use for the essay, in terms of structure.
> 
> I would advise you to give it a check, just in case.
> 
> 
> All the best
> Al


Thnx a lot bro. I will surely do more prep for writing now.
Planning for a retake in July.


----------



## millinium_bug

Dear all,
did you people check the Australian Dollar trend in last few days???
today's rate is 94 PKRS ..... OMG whats goin on

either PKRS is getting appreciated day by day? or Internationally AUD is getting devalued?

Advice ..... People who have plans to move Australia in near future ...... Convert your PKRS into AUD ..... i think it is the best time ..... 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

Reply from CO

"Hopefully you appreciate that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time (anywhere between six – 12 months).

As a result, I do not expect to be able to make a decision on this application for at least the next six months."


----------



## SMShoaib

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Reply from CO
> 
> "Hopefully you appreciate that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time (anywhere between six – 12 months).
> 
> As a result, I do not expect to be able to make a decision on this application for at least the next six months."


Welcome to the forum Bro.
Would you please share your complete time line with us.
for reference please take a look on the timeline sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Schnitzer

Aladdin.lb said:


> Great news bro, wish you get the golden email soon.
> 
> was this call for 175 App? As I see you have applied for many.
> 
> 
> Best
> Al


thanks bro! 

Yes it's for the 175 application!

It did come as a surprise to me, as it still hasn't been an year since I filed the application. Maybe the CO was bored and though about communicating with me?


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

Thanks SMShoib. Following the post and your sheet for a long time now. Just thought i should break the silence  

You have been doing a great job.
Cheers!


----------



## SMShoaib

Schnitzer said:


> thanks bro!
> 
> Yes it's for the 175 application!
> 
> It did come as a surprise to me, as it still hasn't been an year since I filed the application. Maybe the CO was bored and though about communicating with me?


Congratulation bro for your quick pcc call.

I believe the main reason of your quick call is that you are already in Australia since 2010


----------



## Schnitzer

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation bro for your quick pcc call.
> 
> I believe the main reason of your quick call is that you are already in Australia since 2010


Thanks man!

I really hope what you say is the reason and not that the CO was bored 

But I have a couple of friends who are in Australia, applied for 175 with me (same week), and still haven't been asked for anything other than form 80 and 1221.

Anyways, lets hope all goes well! INSHAALLAH


----------



## SMShoaib

Schnitzer said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I really hope what you say is the reason and not that the CO was bored
> 
> But I have a couple of friends who are in Australia, applied for 175 with me (same week), and still haven't been asked for anything other than form 80 and 1221.
> 
> Anyways, lets hope all goes well! INSHAALLAH


if your friends are in australia since 2010 or earlier then they can expect their call within few weeks


----------



## Moji

Schnitzer said:


> thanks bro!
> 
> Yes it's for the 175 application!
> 
> It did come as a surprise to me, as it still hasn't been an year since I filed the application. Maybe the CO was bored and though about communicating with me?


Hi Schnitzer

Given that you were here on a 573 I was wondering why you didnt go for the onshore 885 instead of the offshore 175? 
I have also been waiting since Oct 2012 and like you have been in Aus since 2009. I hope your med/pcc call would be a good sign for my app as well


----------



## Schnitzer

Moji said:


> Hi Schnitzer
> 
> Given that you were here on a 573 I was wondering why you didnt go for the onshore 885 instead of the offshore 175?
> I have also been waiting since Oct 2012 and like you have been in Aus since 2009. I hope your med/pcc call would be a good sign for my app as well


Well I could have applied for an 885 but I chose the 175 to include my wife on it. I had recently got married and my wife didn't fulfill the criteria to be included in the 885 application. The criteria was:

1) She should have been here on her own student visa for last six months
OR
2) She should have been here as a student dependent on my student visa for last six months

She didn't fulfill the criteria, so I was left with the choice to either apply for 175 and include her in the application from start, or apply for 885 for just myself and then once the visa is granted, add my wife to it (which is way too long).

:spy: I got my wife sponsored on my 457 visa, and applied 175 later in few months. :spy:


----------



## opfian

Schnitzer said:


> Hey guys, got PCC and Meds call yesterday!


all the best dear ... wishing you a SPeeEEEeeeEDddDDDYYyy grant.


----------



## sim187

Hi Guys!

I apologize for being a viewer and not an active poster!

Ive been working on the Immigration for about 5 Years now..

I have been rejected once in 2008 by ACS assessment because of missing Reference Letters, After which I re-applied with more experience in 2012.

Im currently in Saudi, Happily Married, have two beautiful children, and third on the way. (InshAllah)

I wanted to know how would it work for my expected child and how I would add him/her to the application.....even-though I prefer i get the grant soon and have the child birth there .please review my timeline and give guidance....

any help much appreciated!

ACS Applied : 27-05-2012 | ACS +ve: 15-08-12 | IELTS: 10-09-2012 - L9.0 R8.5 W7.0 S7.5 O8.0 | EOI : 26-05-2012 | 189 Invite: 01-10-2012| Applied: 10-10-2012 | 189 Ack: 11-10-2012| CO: 07-11-2012 (SNIP) Adelaide GSM Team 2 | MEDS: 12-11-2012 | PCC: 20-11-2012 | Last Query Answered 17-01-2013 |

Thank you:fingerscrossed:


----------



## opfian

sim187 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I apologize for being a viewer and not an active poster!
> 
> Ive been working on the Immigration for about 5 Years now..
> 
> I have been rejected once in 2008 by ACS assessment because of missing Reference Letters, After which I re-applied with more experience in 2012.
> 
> Im currently in Saudi, Happily Married, have two beautiful children, and third on the way. (InshAllah)
> 
> I wanted to know how would it work for my expected child and how I would add him/her to the application.....even-though I prefer i get the grant soon and have the child birth there .please review my timeline and give guidance....
> 
> any help much appreciated!
> 
> ACS Applied : 27-05-2012 | ACS +ve: 15-08-12 | IELTS: 10-09-2012 - L9.0 R8.5 W7.0 S7.5 O8.0 | EOI : 26-05-2012 | 189 Invite: 01-10-2012| Applied: 10-10-2012 | 189 Ack: 11-10-2012| CO: 07-11-2012 (SNIP) Adelaide GSM Team 2 | MEDS: 12-11-2012 | PCC: 20-11-2012 | Last Query Answered 17-01-2013 |
> 
> Thank you:fingerscrossed:



welcome aboard .. firstly please amend your time line and remove ur CO name .. its not wise to put names here


secondly, none of the 189 Pakistani male offshore applicants got grant yet ... therefore we cannot comment on approximate time to furnish 189 visa request


----------



## Schnitzer

opfian said:


> all the best dear ... wishing you a SPeeEEEeeeEDddDDDYYyy grant.


Thanks man!


----------



## sim187

Thanks opfian for your help...

Im still worried about how to get the third child on the application...any thought around that?


----------



## opfian

sim187 said:


> Thanks opfian for your help...
> 
> Im still worried about how to get the third child on the application...any thought around that?


I think you can always update it. However, your case will be place on hold till delivery. Rest i would like to see someone else commenting on this part.

Btw, recently a friend of mine got 175 grant and he didnt inform his CO about the pregnancy. He got grant on next day of delivery. Now his agent told him that it will take another 04 months to add child name


----------



## sim187

Great! 

I just noticed we have a very similar timeline...just a week apart..Hopefully we will get it soon! 

I think my case would be similar to your friends :fingerscrossed: as we are expecting the child in December....that leads me to another question, when does the 12 Month processing time start...from the Day you get the 189 Ack or the from the day I submitted PCC or from the Day i responded to their last queries?

Sorry for the trouble!

Thanks


----------



## opfian

sim187 said:


> Great!
> 
> I just noticed we have a very similar timeline...just a week apart..Hopefully we will get it soon!
> 
> I think my case would be similar to your friends :fingerscrossed: as we are expecting the child in December....that leads me to another question, when does the 12 Month processing time start...from the Day you get the 189 Ack or the from the day I submitted PCC or from the Day i responded to their last queries?
> 
> Sorry for the trouble!
> 
> Thanks


Inshallah .. Hope for a speedy grant 

Well i think it should be from date of last query, because if that information is vital for ext checks they cant proceed without necessary details.


----------



## sunnyyy

Hi,
I am in a similar situation. You just have to inform your CO that your wife is expecting with the likely delivery date.

regards.





sim187 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I apologize for being a viewer and not an active poster!
> 
> Ive been working on the Immigration for about 5 Years now..
> 
> I have been rejected once in 2008 by ACS assessment because of missing Reference Letters, After which I re-applied with more experience in 2012.
> 
> Im currently in Saudi, Happily Married, have two beautiful children, and third on the way. (InshAllah)
> 
> I wanted to know how would it work for my expected child and how I would add him/her to the application.....even-though I prefer i get the grant soon and have the child birth there .please review my timeline and give guidance....
> 
> any help much appreciated!
> 
> ACS Applied : 27-05-2012 | ACS +ve: 15-08-12 | IELTS: 10-09-2012 - L9.0 R8.5 W7.0 S7.5 O8.0 | EOI : 26-05-2012 | 189 Invite: 01-10-2012| Applied: 10-10-2012 | 189 Ack: 11-10-2012| CO: 07-11-2012 (SNIP) Adelaide GSM Team 2 | MEDS: 12-11-2012 | PCC: 20-11-2012 | Last Query Answered 17-01-2013 |
> 
> Thank you:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Avatar82

Bro seems like you n me are facing the same situation. We are expecting a baby in Jan'14 and I have recently informed my CO about this and got this reply from him.
"Once the child has been born please email me and I will advise how to add them to the application. Basically I will need a passport, birth certificate and photo. The child will also need to undergo a health assessment"
My SC have not been completed yet as with rest of the 189 applicants on this forum who are waiting for SC to complete over. The waiting time has increased!!!


----------



## Avatar82

sim187 said:


> Thanks opfian for your help...
> 
> Im still worried about how to get the third child on the application...any thought around that?


Bro seems like you n me are facing the same situation. We are expecting a baby in Jan'14 and I have recently informed my CO about this and got this reply from him.
"Once the child has been born please email me and I will advise how to add them to the application. Basically I will need a passport, birth certificate and photo. The child will also need to undergo a health assessment"
My SC have not been completed yet as with rest of the 189 applicants on this forum who are waiting for SC to complete over. The waiting time has increased!!!


----------



## little.banter

Guys,

Have any one gone through meds in Lahore. I have a call of medical.

1- What test normally do they do in Lahore center ? 

2- Further I have requested PCC would it be fine to mention only year to to date for the current residential address or i would require to write month & year - to date on the PCC for current address ?

3- More over I have a new born should i go for medical before notifying the CO about the new born (Change in Circumstances) as her birth certificate and other documents are not yet been ready. However i have more that 20 days to reply the CO. ??? Please guide how should i handle point 3 as well ?

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## nuked

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> Have any one gone through meds in Lahore. I have a call of medical.
> 
> 1- What test normally do they do in Lahore center ?
> 
> 2- Further I have requested PCC would it be fine to mention only year to to date for the current residential address or i would require to write month & year - to date on the PCC for current address ?
> 
> 3- More over I have a new born should i go for medical before notifying the CO about the new born (Change in Circumstances) as her birth certificate and other documents are not yet been ready. However i have more that 20 days to reply the CO. ??? Please guide how should i handle point 3 as well ?
> 
> Thanks in advance ...


1- Tests are standard in all centers, Eye test, Urine Sample, Body Check, X-Ray and Blood Sample for HIV These are for adults only, kids are just checked for bruises, pains or any disability if they have any.

2 - PCC should mention for how long have you been a permanent resident of your place, specifying month and year should suffice.

3 - Medical for your newborn won't be done unless there is a Health Check Request generated by CO, plus your kid must have a passport.

The date is always extendable on geniune circumstances as yours if you are short of some documents which are out of your control. Just keep the CO informed.

Cheers! Good Luck!


----------



## sim187

Thanks for the info Avatar82

By SC you mean security Clearance right? and it has increased? meaning more than 12 months 

So this will definitely take longer than i'd expected...

I still regret applying for my 190 for which I got the approval from Victoria two days after I lodged my 189 ....I would have gotten the grant I suppose

Anyways I will inform my CO about this soon...


All the best and thank you for the great help guys!

ACS Applied : 27-05-2012 | ACS +ve: 15-08-12 | IELTS: 10-09-2012 - L9.0 R8.5 W7.0 S7.5 O8.0 | EOI : 26-05-2012 | 189 Invite: 01-10-2012| Applied: 10-10-2012 | 189 Ack: 11-10-2012| CO: 07-11-2012 (SNIP) Adelaide GSM Team 2 | MEDS: 12-11-2012 | PCC: 20-11-2012 | Last Query Answered 17-01-2013 |


----------



## little.banter

nuked said:


> 1- Tests are standard in all centers, Eye test, Urine Sample, Body Check, X-Ray and Blood Sample for HIV These are for adults only, kids are just checked for bruises, pains or any disability if they have any.
> 
> 2 - PCC should mention for how long have you been a permanent resident of your place, specifying month and year should suffice.
> 
> 3 - Medical for your newborn won't be done unless there is a Health Check Request generated by CO, plus your kid must have a passport.
> 
> The date is always extendable on geniune circumstances as yours if you are short of some documents which are out of your control. Just keep the CO informed.
> 
> Cheers! Good Luck!


So medical for the whole family should be altogether?

& I should inform the CO for new born after getting her Birth certificate and applying for her passport (in 2-3 days) mentioning to CO that once i get her passport I ll go for medicals for all the family. 

& for other things i ll provide the CO like other other documents CO asked me e.g. PCC, Employment details etc

Is it fine ?

Thanks for the help


----------



## nuked

little.banter said:


> So medical for the whole family should be altogether?
> 
> & I should inform the CO for new born after getting her Birth certificate and applying for her passport (in 2-3 days) mentioning to CO that once i get her passport I ll go for medicals for all the family.
> 
> Is it fine ?
> 
> Thanks for the help


IOM Islamabad mentioned to me clearly they do medicals for entire family altogether and not one by one, it is only in some cases where they need extra tests for one or the other family member they entertain single requests from family.

Inform you CO immediately with a translated birth certificate, and informing him/her of Passport availability timeline, as medicals cannot be processed without a passport.


----------



## little.banter

nuked said:


> IOM Islamabad mentioned to me clearly they do medicals for entire family altogether and not one by one, it is only in some cases where they need extra tests for one or the other family member they entertain single requests from family.
> 
> Inform you CO immediately with a translated birth certificate, and informing him/her of Passport availability timeline, as medicals cannot be processed without a passport.



Great yaar thanks a lot will inform the CO in 2-3 days after getting her birth certificate.

Further what you suggest for other documents e.g. PCC, Employment detail (Which Co also requested) should i send to CO as they are ready or wait ?


----------



## nuked

little.banter said:


> Great yaar thanks a lot will inform the CO in 2-3 days after getting her birth certificate.
> 
> Further what you suggest for other documents e.g. PCC, Employment detail (Which Co also requested) should i send to CO as they are ready or wait ?


Employment detail is not related to your kid/kids send it immediately
PCC too, you and your wife only need it, get it ready asap, its about 1 week - 2week process in Pak.

Include in the email informing your CO that you have a new family member he/she should respond to you to fill change of circumstances form if I remember it correctly, thats what happened with me too, also include in the email stating regular delays in Passport processing in Pakistan giving out approximate date of when you can submit Passport and then medicals.

:thumb:


----------



## little.banter

Love you sir g  :thumb:



nuked said:


> Employment detail is not related to your kid/kids send it immediately
> PCC too, you and your wife only need it, get it ready asap, its about 1 week - 2week process in Pak.
> 
> Include in the email informing your CO that you have a new family member he/she should respond to you to fill change of circumstances form if I remember it correctly, thats what happened with me too, also include in the email stating regular delays in Passport processing in Pakistan giving out approximate date of when you can submit Passport and then medicals.
> 
> :thumb:


----------



## nuked

little.banter said:


> Love you sir g  :thumb:


Thanks for the love! But I'd rather prefer some prayers for my early grants! and if both come together its a blessing in disguisse!  Cheers!!


----------



## little.banter

nuked said:


> Thanks for the love! But I'd rather prefer some prayers for my early grants! and if both come together its a blessing in disguisse!  Cheers!!


InshaAllah you will get early grant; I wish i also get the grant as early as possible pray for me as well


----------



## bukhari

Sent request to CO for allowing me to Front-Load Meds and PCC.. let's see what happens..!


----------



## little.banter

bukhari said:


> Sent request to CO for allowing me to Front-Load Meds and PCC.. let's see what happens..!


best ov luck bro


----------



## nuked

bukhari said:


> Sent request to CO for allowing me to Front-Load Meds and PCC.. let's see what happens..!


Front loading meds? Meaning you want to submit meds and pcc without CO asking you to submit them? Is that a possibility too?


----------



## bukhari

nuked said:


> Front loading meds? Meaning you want to submit meds and pcc without CO asking you to submit them? Is that a possibility too?


Yes there is..! but apparently something has to be activated by CO for Clinics/hospitals to see our record and upload the meds.. so i have emailed her to activate my record for Meds..


----------



## nuked

bukhari said:


> Yes there is..! but apparently something has to be activated by CO for Clinics/hospitals to see our record and upload the meds.. so i have emailed her to activate my record for Meds..


Good Luck!


----------



## Cognos Man

bukhari said:


> Yes there is..! but apparently something has to be activated by CO for Clinics/hospitals to see our record and upload the meds.. so i have emailed her to activate my record for Meds..


Good luck yaar! I feel like doing it after Eid InshaAllah! I wish Ramadan and Eid bring double maza for all of us.


----------



## little.banter

Cognos Man said:


> Good luck yaar! I feel like doing it after Eid InshaAllah! I wish Ramadan and Eid bring double maza for all of us.


InshaAllah


----------



## KHG

ppl i m also from pakistan .. do we have members from pakistan here who are already living in australia ? 
can u please put some light on the job market ? and pelase advice whether i should apply through a consultant or do it at my own.. and what is the success rate of AIM skill assessment


----------



## Avatar82

sim187 said:


> Thanks for the info Avatar82
> 
> By SC you mean security Clearance right? and it has increased? meaning more than 12 months
> 
> So this will definitely take longer than i'd expected...
> 
> I still regret applying for my 190 for which I got the approval from Victoria two days after I lodged my 189 ....I would have gotten the grant I suppose
> 
> Anyways I will inform my CO about this soon...
> 
> 
> All the best and thank you for the great help guys!
> 
> ACS Applied : 27-05-2012 | ACS +ve: 15-08-12 | IELTS: 10-09-2012 - L9.0 R8.5 W7.0 S7.5 O8.0 | EOI : 26-05-2012 | 189 Invite: 01-10-2012| Applied: 10-10-2012 | 189 Ack: 11-10-2012| CO: 07-11-2012 (SNIP) Adelaide GSM Team 2 | MEDS: 12-11-2012 | PCC: 20-11-2012 | Last Query Answered 17-01-2013 |


Yes SC means security Clearance and by time increased i meant that it will be delayed now due to new baby...but Insha Allah there wont be any issue in the process


----------



## Schnitzer

KHG said:


> ppl i m also from pakistan .. do we have members from pakistan here who are already living in australia ?
> can u please put some light on the job market ? and pelase advice whether i should apply through a consultant or do it at my own.. and what is the success rate of AIM skill assessment


The job market here is overall good, but it depends on a whole lot of factors. Employers here highly regard Australian experience over anything else. For example, they'll prefer someone with 2 years local experience over 4-5 years international experience.

This normally translates to a difficulty faced by fresh migrants in landing a job. Many migrants I've come across, who started looking for a job after landing here, have struggled for 3-6 months. In contrast, I've also seen some migrants who secured a job before coming in. They just grabbed whatever was being offered so as to allow them to meet their expenses while they are here without spending their savings. Once they gained some (~1 year) Australian experience, they switched jobs easily.

Having said all that, I cannot comment in much detail about fields other than medical/engineering. I guess you belong to commerce and I don't know the specifics about your job market. Overall its the same.

Whether or not to apply via an immigration agent is up to you. They are useful in case you have no knowledge of the immigration process nor have the time to go through forums and immigration process (gathering documents, submission, what to provide, what not to provide, etc). The agents will give you a sound advice (mostly) and greatly assist you in the application submission process. 

However, applying through an agent does NOT increase your chances of a grant or anything. Many people choose to apply on their own and save the couple of grands instead.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## bukhari

well.. my CO said i shouldn't be uploading MEDS and PCC rightnow because its still too early for me.. :s ( I am 2011 applicant) .. dont know how to react to that!


----------



## msvayani

bukhari said:


> well.. my CO said i shouldn't be uploading MEDS and PCC rightnow because its still too early for me.. :s ( I am 2011 applicant) .. dont know how to react to that!


Well, this is a standard reply as they themselves don't know how much time your security checks will take. So they are playing safe.

In my opinion, you should F/L your meds by now and process your PCC. So you will have PCC handy once CO requests for it. I think, you are going to get your MED/PCC call within a month.

Good luck!


----------



## bukhari

msvayani said:


> Well, this is a standard reply as they themselves don't know how much time your security checks will take. So they are playing safe.
> 
> In my opinion, you should F/L your meds by now and process your PCC. So you will have PCC handy once CO requests for it. I think, you are going to get your MED/PCC call within a month.
> 
> Good luck!


hey mate,
But how to get my TRN activated for clinic? 
Also there is a slight glitch in my application. I came to know after like 5 months that my Form-80 wasn't uploaded by my Agent. so I uploaded it in May 2012 and it was marked as Received on 20th August 2012. That kind of makes the whole situation awkward. What do you think.. 
Considering this problem do you still think I will get the call in this month or next maybe?


----------



## msvayani

bukhari said:


> hey mate,
> But how to get my TRN activated for clinic?
> Also there is a slight glitch in my application. I came to know after like 5 months that my Form-80 wasn't uploaded by my Agent. so I uploaded it in May 2012 and it was marked as Received on 20th August 2012. That kind of makes the whole situation awkward. What do you think..
> Considering this problem do you still think I will get the call in this month or next maybe?


That clears the situation. So that means your SC started in August 2012 making it difficult to get MED/PCC within a month.


----------



## Sunlight11

KHG said:


> ppl i m also from pakistan .. do we have members from pakistan here who are already living in australia ?
> can u please put some light on the job market ? and pelase advice whether i should apply through a consultant or do it at my own.. and what is the success rate of AIM skill assessment


Hello, I am not from your country, but here in BD I've dealt with Two MARA agents and they BOTH came out pretty lame and unprofessional ... What I'll say is, even if you want to go with agents, always keep him on his toes and whatever he says, independently verify it yourself first.


----------



## KHG

i need help.. in AIM assessment form ... on page.3 under employment details.. its written current employment n then its "PREVIOUS EMPLOYMENT" ..does thsi previous employment mean the positions held in previous organization? or the position held in the same (current) organization (if any)?? 
bcz after thi head, they are asking "Previous business position".. 
please respond


----------



## KHG

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello, I am not from your country, but here in BD I've dealt with Two MARA agents and they BOTH came out pretty lame and unprofessional ... What I'll say is, even if you want to go with agents, always keep him on his toes and whatever he says, independently verify it yourself first.


hey thanks ..  i have decided to do it at my ow.. in my point of view going thru agent is a waste of money.. i have done enough research on net .. and i m pretty hopeful that i will b able to go through it .. and this forum has helped me a lott.. till yesterday i didnt know that sales and marketing mangers r in demand in SA also.. a well wisher on this forum mentioned it n it gave me hope as this profession is still open in SA.. 
what is ur status? and ur profession ?


----------



## Sunlight11

KHG said:


> hey thanks ..  i have decided to do it at my ow.. in my point of view going thru agent is a waste of money.. i have done enough research on net .. and i m pretty hopeful that i will b able to go through it .. and this forum has helped me a lott.. till yesterday i didnt know that sales and marketing mangers r in demand in SA also.. a well wisher on this forum mentioned it n it gave me hope as this profession is still open in SA..
> what is ur status? and ur profession ?


Well as you can see in my signature I still have a lot of things to be completed successfully, Just applied for ACS, will take another 2 months I guess ... I'll go for Developer Programmer inshallah, and right now I am in IT Department of a well reputed Bank here.

I am too doing all the work myself .. ! My case is not that complicated (single applicant, intending for SC 189), so not going through any agents.


----------



## w0lverine

bukhari said:


> hey mate,
> But how to get my TRN activated for clinic?
> Also there is a slight glitch in my application. I came to know after like 5 months that my Form-80 wasn't uploaded by my Agent. so I uploaded it in May 2012 and it was marked as Received on 20th August 2012. That kind of makes the whole situation awkward. What do you think..
> Considering this problem do you still think I will get the call in this month or next maybe?


You should ask him for refund!  Just wondering, did your CO ask for Form-80 upfront and your agent didn't upload? Or it was never requested? Usually one month is given to provide the requested information, and one should hear back from CO if something is missing. 

As for Med, if you want, you can still go for it. If your TRN is not active, the clinic will send a request to your CO for activation (it can take couple of weeks).


----------



## Impatient22

No new grants these days ?


----------



## nuked

Impatient22 said:


> No new grants these days ?


I think its due to financial year closing, and reporting. Plus new laws/regulations implementing, they slow down the process.

Just my assumptions..


----------



## KHG

nuked said:


> I think its due to financial year closing, and reporting. Plus new laws/regulations implementing, they slow down the process.
> 
> Just my assumptions..


can any pakistani connect with me here who has applied for SA nomination (and received the same or in process) 

another thing.. what is the fees of state nomination? please send me the link


----------



## AUSA

KHG said:


> can any pakistani connect with me here who has applied for SA nomination (and received the same or in process)
> 
> another thing.. what is the fees of state nomination? please send me the link


i got SA SS.. What u need let me know 
Also there isno fee for SA sponsorship


----------



## KHG

AUSA said:


> i got SA SS.. What u need let me know
> Also there isno fee for SA sponsorship


thanks for the support.. and u sure there is no feee?????? that sounds quite different


----------



## nuked

KHG said:


> thanks for the support.. and u sure there is no feee?????? that sounds quite different


This is true!


----------



## Msa

Hello All..

I wonder if anyone out there can help me iron out few of my concerns regarding my 176 immigration application.

A chap from Australian Embassy Islamabad called my employer to verify my employment. Once he had gathered enough info from the HR, he called me on my cell phone and interviewed me for about half and hour. 

Now, my primary concern is; if it is normal practice for Australian Embassy to call and verify the stuff mentioned above ??? AND at what stage during the application processing the said step is executed?

What could be the next step?

At what stage an applicant is required to submit Medicals / PPC or perhaps its PCC??


----------



## nuked

Msa said:


> Hello All..
> 
> I wonder if anyone out there can help me iron out few of my concerns regarding my 176 immigration application.
> 
> A chap from Australian Embassy Islamabad called my employer to verify my employment. Once he had gathered enough info from the HR, he called me on my cell phone and interviewed me for about half and hour.
> 
> Now, my primary concern is; if it is normal practice for Australian Embassy to call and verify the stuff mentioned above AND at what stage during the application processing the said step is executed?
> 
> What could be the next step?
> 
> At what stage an applicant is required to submit Medicals / PPC or perhaps its PCC??


Can you update us your timelines so we can better look and then comment on your process?


----------



## Msa

nuked said:


> Can you update us your timelines so we can better look and then comment on your process?


Sure!

Application lodged: June 2012
CO Allocated: JULY 2012
FORM 80 Submitted: AUG 2012


----------



## opfian

KHG said:


> can any pakistani connect with me here who has applied for SA nomination (and received the same or in process)
> 
> another thing.. what is the fees of state nomination? please send me the link


I withdrew my SA SS for 189. As far as I remember, there was no fee for state sponsorship in SA.


----------



## w0lverine

Msa said:


> Hello All..
> 
> I wonder if anyone out there can help me iron out few of my concerns regarding my 176 immigration application.
> 
> A chap from Australian Embassy Islamabad called my employer to verify my employment. Once he had gathered enough info from the HR, he called me on my cell phone and interviewed me for about half and hour.
> 
> Now, my primary concern is; if it is normal practice for Australian Embassy to call and verify the stuff mentioned above ??? AND at what stage during the application processing the said step is executed?
> 
> What could be the next step?
> 
> At what stage an applicant is required to submit Medicals / PPC or perhaps its PCC??


Yes it is a normal procedure for Aus HC to call for employment verification (it varies from case to case though; they don't contact everyone). I am not sure how long it'd take further, but the way it looks, your Med/PCC call is near! 

Have you contacted your CO lately? If so, what was his response?


----------



## noixe

About he values depreciating, it's the Aussie thats been taking a beating in the financial markets of late due to stronger Greenback outlook (US economy recovering, quantities easing policies being called off) and subpar economic data on part of China. Couple these 2 factors with declining interest rates and you've got a sliding Aussie! And id recommend to wait a bit more still, I reckon it'll go down to 87 cents, or around 90PKRS


----------



## bukhari

w0lverine said:


> You should ask him for refund!  Just wondering, did your CO ask for Form-80 upfront and your agent didn't upload? Or it was never requested? Usually ne month is given to provide the requested information, and one should hear back from CO if something is missing.
> 
> As for Med, if you want, you can still go for it. If your TRN is not active, the clinic will send a request to your CO for activation (it can take couple of weeks).


he did ask for Form-80 as soon as he was assigned to my case.. i did provide all filled docs to agent, however somehow he skipped the Form-80 in Jan-2012. On 7th May 2012 CO emailed again asking for Form-80. I filled another form-80 and sent to Agent and this tie asked him to provide me the screen shot for what docs he has uploaded so far.. and guess what i found out Form-80 wasn't uploaded.. I don't want to create any problem, agent still has my case and I don't want to jeopardize the application by any means. Hmm I think I will wait till end of August 2013 (since that will make it exact 12 months after they marked "RECEIVED" to my Form-80) and I will start process of Front-Loading of Meds..


----------



## bukhari

Msa said:


> Sure!
> 
> Application lodged: June 2012
> CO Allocated: JULY 2012
> FORM 80 Submitted: AUG 2012


Matching Timeline (almost that is)


----------



## fabregas

Msa said:


> Sure!
> 
> Application lodged: June 2012
> CO Allocated: JULY 2012
> FORM 80 Submitted: AUG 2012


You applied on June 2012 and they phoned you in June 2013. I have a CO since March 2012 but never had a call from embassy to me or my employer. I think they randomly choose applicants for employment verification call.


----------



## opfian

fabregas said:


> You applied on June 2012 and they phoned you in June 2013. I have a CO since March 2012 but never had a call from embassy to me or my employer. I think they randomly choose applicants for employment verification call.


There is a good possibility of random applicant verification


----------



## noixe

Any difference if the application has been made to Adelaide or Brisbane? Or exactly the same?


----------



## msvayani

noixe said:


> Any difference if the application has been made to Adelaide or Brisbane? Or exactly the same?


All PR applications goes to Adelaide.


----------



## noixe

msvayani said:


> All PR applications goes to Adelaide.


Then why'd the Medibank woman ask me which DIAC my application was made to? Because i said Sydney and she said they aren't made to SYdney, either Brisbane or Adelaide. and when i told her i wasn't aware which one mine had gone to, she asked for the lodgement summary and looked at it and told me mine was made to Brisbane. Hmm. Odd.


----------



## nuked

I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now!


----------



## noixe

Congrats Nuked! 2 years in the waiting, must be very excited!  Congrats again bro.


----------



## lahori_Dude

Good News Bro, May you get success in all the upcoming ventures.



nuked said:


> I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now!


----------



## KHG

nuked said:


> I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now!


Heartiest congratulations Nuked all the best


----------



## lahori_Dude

Sounds like they choose your case for cross verification and is why the caller was matching the info from HR to your telephonic conversation. It is normal though and good for genuine applicants. Half an Hour is quite long though for a telephonic conversation. Was it only about your job or he asked other questions to your whereabouts as well. 



Msa said:


> Hello All..
> 
> I wonder if anyone out there can help me iron out few of my concerns regarding my 176 immigration application.
> 
> A chap from Australian Embassy Islamabad called my employer to verify my employment. Once he had gathered enough info from the HR, he called me on my cell phone and interviewed me for about half and hour.
> 
> Now, my primary concern is; if it is normal practice for Australian Embassy to call and verify the stuff mentioned above ??? AND at what stage during the application processing the said step is executed?
> 
> What could be the next step?
> 
> At what stage an applicant is required to submit Medicals / PPC or perhaps its PCC??


----------



## nuked

Impatient22 said:


> No new grants these days ?


I just got mine today


----------



## opfian

nuked said:


> I just got mine today


Congratulations!!!


----------



## KHG

nuked said:


> I just got mine today


what was ur occupation ?


----------



## nuked

KHG said:


> what was ur occupation ?


Software Engineer - 175 Skilled Independent Cat


----------



## N.Ali

nuked said:


> I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now!


Congratulations......:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## softhearted

nuked said:


> I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now!


Congrats dear. Your long wait eventually paid. Have a nice move ahead.


----------



## nuked

Thank you all! No doubt the wait has eventually Paid off!


----------



## softhearted

Hi All,

Seems like things have started moving for Pakistanis at last. 
Even my CO contacted me today and asked for the *business/trading name for the 6 months of unemployment period*. I was unemployed for about 6 months in my career, as I left my job to try my luck with the enterpreneurship (which did not turn fruitful), and I had to find another job after 6 months.

Exact email by CO:
*I am writing in regard to your General Skilled visa application for migration to Australia.

To proceed with the assessment of your application the following information is required:

· Please clarify whether there is a business/trading name for the employment period X to Y.

You are required to provide this information within 28 days, you are taken to have received this request today.

Please provide this information by return email. *

I would like seniors to please shed light on how to respond to that.


Cheers


----------



## nuked

softhearted said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seems like things have started moving for Pakistanis at last.
> Even my CO contacted me today and asked for the *business/trading name for the 6 months of unemployment period*. I was unemployed for about 6 months in my career, as I left my job to try my luck with the enterpreneurship (which did not turn fruitful), and I had to find another job after 6 months.
> 
> Exact email by CO:
> *I am writing in regard to your General Skilled visa application for migration to Australia.
> 
> To proceed with the assessment of your application the following information is required:
> 
> · Please clarify whether there is a business/trading name for the employment period X to Y.
> 
> You are required to provide this information within 28 days, you are taken to have received this request today.
> 
> Please provide this information by return email. *
> 
> I would like seniors to please shed light on how to respond to that.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Irrespective if it failed, you should describe in an email the nature of business you were in. Your office addresses, any accounts related to it.

Ideally I would start of in a blank word document stating the reason for incorporation, with name and addresses and the business' primary activities.

later I would address the who were your clients if you had any, and any accounts that you opened up for the business, and any NTN you registered must also be enclosed.

In the end, although sad ending, you can highlight due to whatever reasons you had to shut it down.

Can anyone else too shed light on this. Good Luck!


----------



## Schnitzer

nuked said:


> I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now!


Congratulations man!!! Where and when you landing?


----------



## nuked

Schnitzer said:


> Congratulations man!!! Where and when you landing?


I am probably aiming for Sydney, but don't know if that is finalized yet, I need to do some research on job market for opensource developers/ software engineers.

Anyone has any idea about above, any suggestions will be welcomed, I will keep you all posted on when and where am I landing.. 

Cheers!


----------



## softhearted

nuked said:


> Irrespective if it failed, you should describe in an email the nature of business you were in. Your office addresses, any accounts related to it.
> 
> Ideally I would start of in a blank word document stating the reason for incorporation, with name and addresses and the business' primary activities.
> 
> later I would address the who were your clients if you had any, and any accounts that you opened up for the business, and any NTN you registered must also be enclosed.
> 
> In the end, although sad ending, you can highlight due to whatever reasons you had to shut it down.
> 
> Can anyone else too shed light on this. Good Luck!


Thanks for the reply bro:
Actually I did not have any proper business setup. I just tried freelancing working alone, and made accounts on odesk etc., and got some work on reference based. Since there was not company associated, I did not have any company NTN and bank accounts (actually no money was flown to me which got me turned back to job). I though have a website which I referred in my business proposals.

Guys, more valued feedback needed


----------



## umairmahmood

nuked said:


> I am probably aiming for Sydney, but don't know if that is finalized yet, I need to do some research on job market for opensource developers/ software engineers.
> 
> Anyone has any idea about above, any suggestions will be welcomed, I will keep you all posted on when and where am I landing..
> 
> Cheers!



consider 175 as a blessing, Sydney is good choice. Ideally you should target Feb 2014, but for that you should be there at least one month before you you get familiar with the recruiters and adapt yourself accordingly.
But it all depends on you, last day of arrival date on your grant.


----------



## bukhari

:cheer2:


nuked said:


> I just got mine today


----------



## Aladdin.lb

nuked said:


> I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now!


Great news!
Congratulation nuked, all the best in your move.

Aladdin


----------



## umairmahmood

softhearted said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seems like things have started moving for Pakistanis at last.
> Even my CO contacted me today and asked for the *business/trading name for the 6 months of unemployment period*. I was unemployed for about 6 months in my career, as I left my job to try my luck with the enterpreneurship (which did not turn fruitful), and I had to find another job after 6 months.
> 
> Exact email by CO:
> *I am writing in regard to your General Skilled visa application for migration to Australia.
> 
> To proceed with the assessment of your application the following information is required:
> 
> · Please clarify whether there is a business/trading name for the employment period X to Y.
> 
> You are required to provide this information within 28 days, you are taken to have received this request today.
> 
> Please provide this information by return email. *
> 
> I would like seniors to please shed light on how to respond to that.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Simply write that you were unemployed during that time and you financially supported yourself by savings made by previous assignments.


----------



## nuked

umairmahmood said:


> Simply write that you were unemployed during that time and you financially supported yourself by savings made by previous assignments.


I am assuming he has already informed CO of his employment.


----------



## softhearted

nuked said:


> I am assuming he has already informed CO of his employment.


Yes, that what I have told in ACS and in Form 80. I wonder why they are asking this again as I clearly mentioned in Form 80 that I was unemployed during that time and supported my family off my savings.


----------



## nuked

softhearted said:


> Yes, that what I have told in ACS and in Form 80. I wonder why they are asking this again as I clearly mentioned in Form 80 that I was unemployed during that time and supported my family off my savings.


If that is the case, you can highlight it again, stating you were unemployed and survived on the savings instead of any other stuff.


----------



## Avatar82

Guys couple a days ago I asked my CO to update about the security checks. He replied:

"The time frame for external checking is beyond my control but I am checking it on regular basis and will sent an email confirmation when the checking is completed.

As soon as this occurs I will be in contact with you to identify the remaining items on your application."

Can anyone clarify what he meant by the last sentence. if SC are completed then what could be the remaining items?


----------



## SMShoaib

nuked said:


> I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now!


Congratulation Brother :clap2:

All the best for your future journey lane:

The good thing about your grant is: though your medicals were referred but it finalized within 8 days. Great! Quite encouraging for those who are waiting for their medical call or thinking to FL their medicals


----------



## Msa

w0lverine said:


> Yes it is a normal procedure for Aus HC to call for employment verification (it varies from case to case though; they don't contact everyone). I am not sure how long it'd take further, but the way it looks, your Med/PCC call is near!
> 
> Have you contacted your CO lately? If so, what was his response?


I have never contacted my CO. From my readings of various forums, I kind of got the feeling that CO is like a "Forbidden Fruit".


----------



## sunnyyy

Meds, PCC, sometimes they ask for updated Form 80 etc.
Dont worry, its not as complicated as the SCs. :ranger: All the very best bro! 


Regards




Avatar82 said:


> Guys couple a days ago I asked my CO to update about the security checks. He replied:
> 
> "The time frame for external checking is beyond my control but I am checking it on regular basis and will sent an email confirmation when the checking is completed.
> 
> As soon as this occurs I will be in contact with you to identify the remaining items on your application."
> 
> Can anyone clarify what he meant by the last sentence. if SC are completed then what could be the remaining items?


----------



## ahmedmunir

*How to Add record in "Pakistani DIAC TimeLine"?*

Hi,
I have sent Several emails to "IMMISEEKER" , but my record is not added yet ...


Any one?




-----------------------------------------
*ACS*: January 21,2013 | *IELTS*: March ,2013 | * EOI (189)* : April 7th, 2013 | *189 Invite*: April 20th, 2013| *Applied*: April 22nd 2013| *CO*: April 29th 2013|
*Form80 & Med & PCC Req* : April 29th 2013 | *Form80 & Medical & PCC Sent* : May 7th 2013 | | *Current Status* : External Checks | Grant :ranger:


----------



## opfian

sunnyyy said:


> Meds, PCC, sometimes they ask for updated Form 80 etc.
> Dont worry, its not as complicated as the SCs. :ranger: All the very best bro!
> 
> Regards



Any update bro?


----------



## sunnyyy

If there's any.. Bro, you'll be among the first ones to know. :fingerscrossed:



opfian said:


> Any update bro?


----------



## AusPak

can anyone please tell me which is the cheapest flight from karachi to sydney?


----------



## nuked

AusPak said:


> can anyone please tell me which is the cheapest flight from karachi to sydney?


as of now, I see emirates, any inputs will be helpful.


----------



## sunnyyy

Congrats bro!! :clap2:



nuked said:


> I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now!


----------



## umairmahmood

AusPak said:


> can anyone please tell me which is the cheapest flight from karachi to sydney?



If you are going for the first time, then Emirates, since IOM can manage to give you a discounted fare trough them.
Otherwise, I believe Thai will be cheapest as with thai you can skip on extra hop from karachi to dubai.


----------



## w0lverine

Msa said:


> I have never contacted my CO. From my readings of various forums, I kind of got the feeling that CO is like a "Forbidden Fruit".


LOL. Yeah I know  But let me tell you, it's absolutely fine to contact your CO (politely ) once or twice during SC for update on your case. Although CO cannot do anything as long as the case in under SC, but for piece of mind's sake, we can atleast know that things are moving.

BTW, what was/is the status of your 'overseas qualification' at online visa status page? 'Met/Required'?


----------



## farhanghafoor

nuked said:


> I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now![/QUOTE
> 
> MANY CONGRATS BROTHER


----------



## RockerX

Dear nuked,

Wonderful news. Very well done bro. Congrats!
Just one question: You got CO in March 2012 and got grant today. This is really encouraging seeing that Mar 2012 applicants are getting Med / Grants.

Please let us know if you were residing in Pak or were you onshore in Australia? If you were in Pak, then its really great to see Mar 2012 applicants get grant.

Also did you frontload Meds or did the co ask for them?

Regards,

RX



nuked said:


> I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now!


----------



## kaurrajbir

Please help me with my query..

I do not have last name in my passport. only my name ABC XYZ (first and middle) are written under given names in my passport.

How should I fill the Given Names and family name fields in the EOI.

I noticed that Surname is marked as red i.e. filling something in surname is mandatory and Given Names
can be left as blank, because it is not marked as red field.

So how shall I these fields ?

shall I fill them as :

Given Names: ABC
Surname : XYZ

or
Given names: -

surname: ABC XYZ

Seniors please advise. Thanks in advance..


----------



## ScorpKing

farhanghafoor said:


> nuked said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now![/QUOTE
> 
> MANY CONGRATS BROTHER
> 
> 
> 
> time line please? 189 or 190?
Click to expand...


----------



## Msa

w0lverine said:


> LOL. Yeah I know  But let me tell you, it's absolutely fine to contact your CO (politely ) once or twice during SC for update on your case. Although CO cannot do anything as long as the case in under SC, but for piece of mind's sake, we can atleast know that things are moving.
> 
> BTW, what was/is the status of your 'overseas qualification' at online visa status page? 'Met/Required'?


That is very nice question bro! Since the submission till date ... none of my status has changed on the document checklist .... Its says Required to the complete List  .... Again from my readings on various forums .. my understanding is that the CO is in control of changing those status fields and CO may or may not change it...

What do you think!!!


----------



## Cognos Man

Congrats Yaar! Best of luck. 



nuked said:


> I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now!


----------



## nuked

RockerX said:


> Dear nuked,
> 
> Wonderful news. Very well done bro. Congrats!
> Just one question: You got CO in March 2012 and got grant today. This is really encouraging seeing that Mar 2012 applicants are getting Med / Grants.
> 
> Please let us know if you were residing in Pak or were you onshore in Australia? If you were in Pak, then its really great to see Mar 2012 applicants get grant.
> 
> Also did you frontload Meds or did the co ask for them?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


I live in Karachi, 
2011 May, Application Sent - Paper Based
2011 June, Application confirmation received,
2011 Dec, Case officer asked me for form 80 again which had some missing information
2012 May, Case Officer finally allocated
2013 May, PCC/Meds request
2013 Jun, PCC Meds Submitted
2013 Jun, Visa Granted

My paper based application did not have an option to front load medicals I was asked by my CO for them, for all who are eager to front load them, I suggest not to front load them - there are chances for us being from a HR country anything uncertain can increase SC, which may lead to PCC/Medical validity to expire.


----------



## fabregas

nuked said:


> I live in Karachi,
> 2011 May, Application Sent - Paper Based
> 2011 June, Application confirmation received,
> 2011 Dec, Case officer asked me for form 80 again which had some missing information
> 2012 May, Case Officer finally allocated
> 2013 May, PCC/Meds request
> 2013 Jun, PCC Meds Submitted
> 2013 Jun, Visa Granted
> 
> My paper based application did not have an option to front load medicals I was asked by my CO for them, for all who are eager to front load them, I suggest not to front load them - there are chances for us being from a HR country anything uncertain can increase SC, which may lead to PCC/Medical validity to expire.


from your above post, I think you had a CO allocated in december 2011 because It was allocated CO who asked you for form80 in December 2011.


----------



## w0lverine

Msa said:


> That is very nice question bro! Since the submission till date ... none of my status has changed on the document checklist .... Its says Required to the complete List  .... Again from my readings on various forums .. my understanding is that the CO is in control of changing those status fields and CO may or may not change it...
> 
> What do you think!!!


That's true. The status fields on the checklist (if not changed) do not show the actual status of documents etc. COs often ignore to update the list.


----------



## shahri

AusPak said:


> can anyone please tell me which is the cheapest flight from karachi to sydney?


Etihad is cheapest but painfully long. I think best cost/comfort tradeoff is Thai as it takes 3.5+8.5 hrs as compared to 1+14 hrs for etihad/emirates


----------



## Schnitzer

AusPak said:


> can anyone please tell me which is the cheapest flight from karachi to sydney?





nuked said:


> as of now, I see emirates, any inputs will be helpful.


I recently heard that there is an option to get a return ticket from Cathay for under 80K.

Other options are obviously Thai and Air China ~ 60K one way. Emirates/Etihad would be around the same ballpark (maybe a bit higher).

I would recommend exploring the Cathay option. Return for 80K is awesome.


----------



## w0lverine

nuked said:


> I live in Karachi,
> 2011 May, Application Sent - Paper Based
> 2011 June, Application confirmation received,
> 2011 Dec, Case officer asked me for form 80 again which had some missing information
> 2012 May, Case Officer finally allocated
> 2013 May, PCC/Meds request
> 2013 Jun, PCC Meds Submitted
> 2013 Jun, Visa Granted
> 
> My paper based application did not have an option to front load medicals I was asked by my CO for them, for all who are eager to front load them, I suggest not to front load them - there are chances for us being from a HR country anything uncertain can increase SC, which may lead to PCC/Medical validity to expire.


Bro .. Your CO was allocated in Dec 2011, Mar 2013 (mentioned in your signatures), or May 2013? I agree with fabregas; looks like your CO was allocated in Dec 2011.


----------



## KHG

is there anyone on this forum who has done skill assessment through AIM ?? please respond urgently as I am in the process of completing the application and I have some queries.. 

ASAP


----------



## Rezasol

Schnitzer said:


> I recently heard that there is an option to get a return ticket from Cathay for under 80K.
> 
> Other options are obviously Thai and Air China ~ 60K one way. Emirates/Etihad would be around the same ballpark (maybe a bit higher).
> 
> I would recommend exploring the Cathay option. Return for 80K is awesome.


If you're going from Karachi, why not contact IOM for discounted rates?


----------



## Schnitzer

Rezasol said:


> If you're going from Karachi, why not contact IOM for discounted rates?


Oh I'm already here in Australia.

Not really sure what IOM can offer? It would be good know if they have some nice offers!

Have you tried them or know anything about the offers?


----------



## nuked

w0lverine said:


> Bro .. Your CO was allocated in Dec 2011, Mar 2013 (mentioned in your signatures), or May 2013? I agree with fabregas; looks like your CO was allocated in Dec 2011.


Officially my CO told me he will be dealing with my Case in Mar 2012. Dec 2011 he did not inform me, I thought it was someone from the immigration dept who was reveiwing my docs, back then I wasnt so active on this forum, thus did not know what to do.


----------



## nuked

Rezasol said:


> If you're going from Karachi, why not contact IOM for discounted rates?


They charge a fee for this service, and is best useful when you are immigrating with family, that is what I have read on their website.


----------



## nuked

Schnitzer said:


> Oh I'm already here in Australia.
> 
> Not really sure what IOM can offer? It would be good know if they have some nice offers!
> 
> Have you tried them or know anything about the offers?


as stated, if you have a family to move, you need to google iom concessional fares, that should give you their contact details and they can help you more.

If you are going alone, I recommend go thai or anyother like cathay you suggested is also good in fares, and when inviting family, try iom.


----------



## KHG

i m still waiting for an answer


----------



## nuked

KHG said:


> i m still waiting for an answer


I wish I could help!


----------



## Rezasol

Schnitzer said:


> Oh I'm already here in Australia.
> 
> Not really sure what IOM can offer? It would be good know if they have some nice offers!
> 
> Have you tried them or know anything about the offers?


Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration

If fee beats 10KG+ baggage and transit arrangement in dubai.. then why not!?


----------



## tschaudry

Hello,

May I know which airline gives the cheapest return ticket to Australia from Pakistan?


----------



## tschaudry

kaurrajbir said:


> Please help me with my query..
> 
> I do not have last name in my passport. only my name ABC XYZ (first and middle) are written under given names in my passport.
> 
> How should I fill the Given Names and family name fields in the EOI.
> 
> I noticed that Surname is marked as red i.e. filling something in surname is mandatory and Given Names
> can be left as blank, because it is not marked as red field.
> 
> So how shall I these fields ?
> 
> shall I fill them as :
> 
> Given Names: ABC
> Surname : XYZ
> 
> or
> Given names: -
> 
> surname: ABC XYZ
> 
> Seniors please advise. Thanks in advance..


normally, it is not possible to leave surname blank. I would recommend you to go to passport office and get it fixed.


----------



## noixe

nuked said:


> I am probably aiming for Sydney, but don't know if that is finalized yet, I need to do some research on job market for opensource developers/ software engineers.
> 
> Anyone has any idea about above, any suggestions will be welcomed, I will keep you all posted on when and where am I landing..
> 
> Cheers!


Jobflex.com.au gives you a good foot in the door Nuked. It offers part time jobs with little australian experience. I think it'll be a good start. Good luck with the job search man!


----------



## Aladdin.lb

The Reply I got from my inquiry with IGIS on my SC, Do you recon I should reply to this, or rather wait till they come back with a response from ASIO ( If any)?



> I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.
> 
> This office is the Office of the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security (OIGIS) and we do not process visa applications or make security assessments. We do, however, oversee the agency that conducts security assessments if one is required as part of the application process.
> 
> The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. I will contact ASIO for information about this visa application to check ASIO’s handling of any security assessment associated with the application.
> 
> We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) can do this.
> 
> Where we identify an issue requiring resolution, we liaise with the relevant agencies about the issue. Where possible we will advise you in general terms of the outcome of our inquiry. Please note that it may be a number of weeks before we are able to respond to you.
> 
> As DIAC is responsible for the processing of visa applications I suggest you maintain contact with DIAC for information about the ongoing status of the visa application.


----------



## ahmed84

Aladdin.lb said:


> The Reply I got from my inquiry with IGIS on my SC, Do you recon I should reply to this, or rather wait till they come back with a response from ASIO ( If any)?


I don't think your reply will do anything. But I find this part interesting:

*We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) can do this.
*

Does this mean DIAC is lying when they say they can't control the processing time of external checks?


----------



## nuked

noixe said:


> Jobflex.com.au gives you a good foot in the door Nuked. It offers part time jobs with little australian experience. I think it'll be a good start. Good luck with the job search man!


Thanks!


----------



## Rezasol

ahmed84 said:


> I don't think your reply will do anything. But I find this part interesting:
> 
> *We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) can do this.
> *
> 
> Does this mean DIAC is lying when they say they can't control the processing time of external checks?


DIAC can change the processing priority on the basis of instructions received from the minister and general application priority. 

But, yes they can't do anything if there are no extenuating circumstances like refugee cases and everything.. 

I don't know.. there's a difference between a given name and a family name.. although a family name should usually be available but if its not, I don't think there's an issue..


----------



## fabregas

KHG said:


> is there anyone on this forum who has done skill assessment through AIM ?? please respond urgently as I am in the process of completing the application and I have some queries..
> 
> ASAP


My friend just got positive assessment from AIM few days back. I helped him in the application process..But I must admit that they are the toughest assessing body...


----------



## KHG

fabregas said:


> My friend just got positive assessment from AIM few days back. I helped him in the application process..But I must admit that they are the toughest assessing body...


can u please share the occupation of ur friend ? and how long did it take


----------



## KHG

fabregas said:


> My friend just got positive assessment from AIM few days back. I helped him in the application process..But I must admit that they are the toughest assessing body...


i can go for two authorities AIM as sales manager and VETASSESS as policy and planning manager as my husbandz duties match wth both... what shud i do ? and i apply online for vetassess thn they also require university sealed copies of credentials by awarding institute as an additional requirement.. how shud i proceed. ?


----------



## nuked

Ok here it comes from after a restful sleep after the grant.. this should come in handy to plenty of people who have received the grants, or in line waiting for the grants, I have been researching on tactics on how to tackle when I reach there. Sharing it here helps me to get a feedback from community, especially Pakistanis and others too.

Before anyone travels you must have a plan, that lays out on how you are going to survive.

*Job Market*

Job Market looks ok, some people are optimistic, some totally negate or picture a horrendous layout of job market, but I feel following should be kept in mind:

- You will be lucky to land in a Job in first 2-3 months, but its not just luck, its your personality too, how your resume is presented, how much you are in with the technologies/skills you brag about.

- Your resume should be converted to Australian format, i.e. first page cover letter + try to keep resume no more than 2 pages, highlight technologies/certifications/skills.

- Ideally, you should have funds for you to survive for 6-8 months minimum. You never know!

- seek.com.au, josearch.gov.au, careerone.com.au, jobs.com.au, there is a huge list of websites, when you google for jobs in australia.

- Your linkedin profile must be up-to-date, with your location switched to Australia + City and State wherever you are moving to. This definitely helps you alot.

- Reach out recruiters using the internet sharing them your new resume, highlighting your skills and stuff. There is a lot of networking to be done.

- I plan on getting an Australian virtual number on my skype, so that until I fly out, I can be contacted by prospective employers, recruitment agencies. 

- Do not hesitate on working part-time or doing some volunteer work. The point is when you interact with local community you somehow get to share what your skills are, and there you start building your network. You meet new people and new prospects of opening doors for your new dream Job.

*FLIGHTS*

Booking your flight is crucial too, advance booking helps you get a cheap airfare irrespective of which airline you fly

- from Pakistan, I have found following flights, Cathay Pacific, Thai airways, Emirates, Etihad.

- Cathay pacific, according to some relatives has horrible planes. but you never know, Thai has been recommended, and I have found it to be cheapest for 1 way or return both.

- Emirates is long and expensive but comfortable. The choices vary on your personal interest and level of comfort you are looking for.

- Any flight that you take will mandatory have atleast one stop, either in Dubai or Abu Dhabi for HK. Be ready for this journey. Connecting flights have troubles, missing baggage, delays at connecting flights and somethings you have never come across.

- Be mentally prepared for 24 hours of travelling some flights have 1.5 days - 2 days travel depending on stop overs and connecting flights. Have documents ready and handy in tagged folder. Keep copies of all documents handy too, including passport, visa grant notifications, police clearance certificates, educational documents etc.

*After Landing*

Prior to departure you must have some short term stay places sorted out, I have found gumtree.com.au to be the best source as of yet to reach out to People of Pakistani origin, whether families or bachelors.

There maybe others too apart from gumtree, please share with us if you know any.

I will be editing this post at later stage to add more and more content as I advance in the process of moving.

Any comments are always welcomed!

Nuked!


----------



## msvayani

Useful information!


----------



## imranali82

*175 applicant*

Hi all,

Splendid job this thread and the xls attachment, I am a Mech. Engineer, and applied for 175 on 26/6/2012, CO allocated 25/8/2012. I am still waiting for any news from the CO. Looking at the thread it seems that the skill select thing is moving more quickly as compared to the older scheme. 

I was wondering what is the advantage of front loading the PCC and Meds, and at what time frame shall one undertake this. Also I assume that the time-limit of first entry starts from the date of Meds, so is there any real advantage in front loading.

I have applied with 3 dependants, wife n two kids.

Can anyone put a time estimate of how longer the application would take, looking at the excel i see people of Dec 2011 and Jan 2012 are now getting med / pcc calls. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## fabregas

imranali82 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Splendid job this thread and the xls attachment, I am a Mech. Engineer, and applied for 175 on 26/6/2012, CO allocated 25/8/2012. I am still waiting for any news from the CO. Looking at the thread it seems that the skill select thing is moving more quickly as compared to the older scheme.
> 
> I was wondering what is the advantage of front loading the PCC and Meds, and at what time frame shall one undertake this. Also I assume that the time-limit of first entry starts from the date of Meds, so is there any real advantage in front loading.
> 
> I have applied with 3 dependants, wife n two kids.
> 
> Can anyone put a time estimate of how longer the application would take, looking at the excel i see people of Dec 2011 and Jan 2012 are now getting med / pcc calls.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


You should expect your medical call after 16 months of SC as this is the average timeline for SCs now a days.

Note: Normaly Security Checks are started immediately after CO allocation or after Form80 submission.


----------



## nuked

SMShoaib Bhai,

I have created a more simplified version of the excel sheet you have created in google forms at: 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZTFrNswz4qUANY0VzpGb-3tnU-YGKeGcgYVmKJIzu_Q/viewform

People can themselves fill in the forms or you can also keep access to data entry and show statistics only.

Pls comment.


----------



## KHG

fabregas said:


> My friend just got positive assessment from AIM few days back. I helped him in the application process..But I must admit that they are the toughest assessing body...



fabregas can u pls tell me for whch profession did ur friend apply for AIM assessment ?


----------



## SMShoaib

nuked said:


> SMShoaib Bhai,
> 
> I have created a more simplified version of the excel sheet you have created in google forms at:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZTFrNswz4qUANY0VzpGb-3tnU-YGKeGcgYVmKJIzu_Q/viewform
> 
> People can themselves fill in the forms or you can also keep access to data entry and show statistics only.
> 
> Pls comment.


Excellent Job. :clap2:
Forum Members please also use this sheet to help other applicants forecast their grant.


----------



## fabregas

KHG said:


> fabregas can u pls tell me for whch profession did ur friend apply for AIM assessment ?


He applied for Sales and Marketing Manager - 131112.


----------



## KHG

fabregas said:


> He applied for Sales and Marketing Manager - 131112.


oh great.. can u please help me in that ..


----------



## nuked

Summary of all responses can be viewed at 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZTFrNswz4qUANY0VzpGb-3tnU-YGKeGcgYVmKJIzu_Q/viewanalytics


----------



## SMShoaib

ahmedmunir said:


> Hi,
> I have sent Several emails to "IMMISEEKER" , but my record is not added yet ...
> 
> 
> Any one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> *ACS*: January 21,2013 | *IELTS*: March ,2013 | * EOI (189)* : April 7th, 2013 | *189 Invite*: April 20th, 2013| *Applied*: April 22nd 2013| *CO*: April 29th 2013|
> *Form80 & Med & PCC Req* : April 29th 2013 | *Form80 & Medical & PCC Sent* : May 7th 2013 | | *Current Status* : External Checks | Grant :ranger:




Welcome to the forum bro.
Your timeline has been added in the time sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

It is observed in some cases of 189 applicant that CO ask their medicals right after allocation and after that send the cases to Security Clearance.
As per the excel sheet, no 189 male applicant got his grant.


----------



## fabregas

KHG said:


> oh great.. can u please help me in that ..


sure bro..


----------



## KHG

fabregas said:


> sure bro..


can u please share the time it took fro te AIM skill assessment .. and did ur friend provide organizational charts, job descriptions and all required docs for his previous employers also ?


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> I have just recieved my grant email.. No Idea how to control the excitement! Thank you all, The real tough time starts now!


Congrats... ! All the best (Y)


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> SMShoaib Bhai,
> 
> I have created a more simplified version of the excel sheet you have created in google forms at:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZTFrNswz4qUANY0VzpGb-3tnU-YGKeGcgYVmKJIzu_Q/viewform
> 
> People can themselves fill in the forms or you can also keep access to data entry and show statistics only.
> 
> Pls comment.



Nice work. Just one thing. In the sheet column T - Average duration is not being populated correctly. I think its not calculating the duration. Can this be fixed ?


----------



## nuked

mimran said:


> Nice work. Just one thing. In the sheet column T - Average duration is not being populated correctly. I think its not calculating the duration. Can this be fixed ?


I will leave this on Shoaib bhai, he seems good in excel, I couldnt do it either. Have given him modify access to the files.

We can always add more fields too. Put in suggestions please


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> I will leave this on Shoaib bhai, he seems good in excel, I couldnt do it either. Have given him modify access to the files.
> 
> We can always add more fields too. Put in suggestions please



aah ur case officer also from team 2.... ! I wish mine also wakes up


----------



## Impatient22

@nuked n all to be flying expats.... 

Do check this thread... Its amazingly helpful 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...868-experiences-recent-migrant-australia.html


----------



## fabregas

KHG said:


> can u please share the time it took fro te AIM skill assessment .. and did ur friend provide organizational charts, job descriptions and all required docs for his previous employers also ?


Yes you must provide same documents check-list for current + previous employer.. They are very strict about it. My friend's previous company is no longer exists...at first he didn't send the additional documents for his previous employer but he had to submit it because his application was put on hold until he sent them all the documents for his previous employer..Fortunately the owner of his previous company was still in touch with him so he prepared all the documents for my friend


----------



## nuked

I am coming across some posts on the internet where it says visa stamp is required for immigration counter in Pakistan, how true is that? It is another 21k PKR hole in my pocket if this is true! can someone make me wrong on this part. Please Please!


----------



## Schnitzer

nuked said:


> I am coming across some posts on the internet where it says visa stamp is required for immigration counter in Pakistan, how true is that? It is another 21k PKR hole in my pocket if this is true! can someone make me wrong on this part. Please Please!


That is very true and I can vouch for it from my own experience. DO GET THE VISA LABELLED ON YOUR PASSPORT. Not for Australia, but for PAKISTANI AUTHORITIES.


----------



## imranali82

fabregas said:


> You should expect your medical call after 16 months of SC as this is the average timeline for SCs now a days.
> 
> Note: Normaly Security Checks are started immediately after CO allocation or after Form80 submission.


Thanks for the info, I submitted my form 80 immediate after the application, and so far havent been asked for anything else. I have come across my CO twice since then, once I had some corrections to submit and i contacted my CO if the changes had been incorporated to which she replied that all things have been updated and no more documents are required at this time.

Secondly when I had my passport renewed in PK, i again uploaded the change of circumstances form and again came in contact through email with my CO.

So if all goes well should i be pursuing front loading my PCC / Meds on the 15 month or shall i wait till the call. ?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## sunnyyy

Its not necessary... however considering the repute of our immig. dept., a definite recommendation..

Regards.





nuked said:


> I am coming across some posts on the internet where it says visa stamp is required for immigration counter in Pakistan, how true is that? It is another 21k PKR hole in my pocket if this is true! can someone make me wrong on this part. Please Please!


----------



## umairmahmood

nuked said:


> I am coming across some posts on the internet where it says visa stamp is required for immigration counter in Pakistan, how true is that? It is another 21k PKR hole in my pocket if this is true! can someone make me wrong on this part. Please Please!


I am also in the same dilemma, One of my friend is already in Oz, he went from Lahore and as per him he still does not have a sticker on his passport. But alot of people are telling me to do so. 

I think members who are already in Oz and went from Pakistan can better comment on this.


----------



## fabregas

imranali82 said:


> Thanks for the info, I submitted my form 80 immediate after the application, and so far havent been asked for anything else. I have come across my CO twice since then, once I had some corrections to submit and i contacted my CO if the changes had been incorporated to which she replied that all things have been updated and no more documents are required at this time.
> 
> Secondly when I had my passport renewed in PK, i again uploaded the change of circumstances form and again came in contact through email with my CO.
> 
> So if all goes well should i be pursuing front loading my PCC / Meds on the 15 month or shall i wait till the call. ?
> 
> Thanks a bunch


The medical backlog is improving day by day so IMO you should wait for the call


----------



## nuked

umairmahmood said:


> I am also in the same dilemma, One of my friend is already in Oz, he went from Lahore and as per him he still does not have a sticker on his passport. But alot of people are telling me to do so.
> 
> I think members who are already in Oz and went from Pakistan can better comment on this.


Anyone who went out fresh recently? were they allowed to go without a stamp?


----------



## sunnyyy

My brother went to Australia 3 weeks back and was recommended to have stamp due to immig. concerns, but its not necessary.. 
He has met some guys in Aust. who traveled w/o the visa stamped.

Regards.




nuked said:


> Anyone who went out fresh recently? were they allowed to go without a stamp?


----------



## Pencil

nuked said:


> I am coming across some posts on the internet where it says visa stamp is required for immigration counter in Pakistan, how true is that? It is another 21k PKR hole in my pocket if this is true! can someone make me wrong on this part. Please Please!


VEVO is enough in most cases however Pakistani authorities are unique. I would suggest get stamp for hassle free In/Out of Pakistani borders in future as well.

I experienced unforgettable treatment rather roller-coaster ride at airport having "On arrival visa" and "Invitation Letter" for countries like Cape Verde or Paper Visas for Middle Eastern Countries as well...

One have to have mountain level patient to deal our authorities in case of missing anything on PAPER specially person is flying out!


----------



## AusPak

No need 4 visa stamp


nuked said:


> Anyone who went out fresh recently? were they allowed to go without a stamp?


----------



## nuked

AusPak said:


> No need 4 visa stamp


Have you experienced it? from Karachi?


----------



## Destination Journey

nuked said:


> Have you experienced it? from Karachi?


Its 7100 not 21 k, check this: Australia Visa Information - Pakistan - Visa Types - Obtaining a Visa Label - Visa Fees. Some say get it some don't...

Also, I talked to IOM in Islamabad and they give discounted fare of 78k with 40 KG luggage from Lahore to Melbourne one side, no return...normal fare of emirate is 90-100k...


----------



## opfian

sunnyyy said:


> Its not necessary... however considering the repute of our immig. dept., a definite recommendation..
> 
> Regards.


I second sunny ... Those guys ACT LAME though they aren't


----------



## nuked

opfian said:


> I second sunny ... Those guys ACT LAME though they aren't


I wish I could unlike all the posts of such type!


----------



## ahmedmunir

Hi,
Thanks for updating 
Yeah i have seen the sheet and i wonder what is taking so long to decide .. .. But no one can predict the exact date ... 








-----------------------------------------
*ACS*: January 21,2013 | *IELTS*: March ,2013 | *EOI (189)* : April 7th, 2013 | 189 Invite: April 20th, 2013| *Applied*: April 22nd 2013| CO: April 29th 2013|
*Form 1221 + Form 80 + Med(Self + wife + Daughter) + PCC Req (Self + wife ) :* April 29th 2013 |* Form 1221 + Form 80 + Med (Self + wife + Daughter) + PCC (Self + wife )* Sent : May 7th 2013 | | *Current Status* : External Checks | *Grant*:ranger:


----------



## Pencil

nuked said:


> I have a family to take care of
> 
> Thai Airways Economy class costs 67k, Cathay Pacific 62k.. who is givign better than these? one way!
> 
> 20KG though!
> 
> Cheers!


Try IOM is you are flying for settlement with 1 way ticket.


----------



## shiraz

AoA All,

I'm mostly a silent reader on this forum. I've applied for 189 on 21st May 2013. CO was allocated on 25th June 2013.

I had already uploaded my experience letters and bank statements indicating salary transfer. Now CO has requested Tax documents along with form80.

Other thing is he also requested for Medicals and police character certificate. Looking at the trend if I go for medicals and PCC they will probably expire before I get the grant.

I'm looking for ways to ask my CO to defer these untill security checks are complete. Any comments or suggesstion how should I proceed?

Regards,
-shiraz


----------



## shiraz

AoA All,

I'm mostly a silent reader on this forum. I've applied for 189 on 21st May 2013. CO was allocated on 25th June 2013.

I had already uploaded my experience letters and bank statements indicating salary transfer. Now CO has requested Tax documents along with form80.

Other thing is he also requested for Medicals and police character certificate. Looking at the trend if I go for medicals and PCC they will probably expire before I get the grant.

I'm looking for ways to ask my CO to defer these untill security checks are complete. Any comments or suggesstion how should I proceed?

Regards,
-shiraz


----------



## opfian

shiraz said:


> AoA All,
> 
> I'm mostly a silent reader on this forum. I've applied for 189 on 21st May 2013. CO was allocated on 25th June 2013.
> 
> I had already uploaded my experience letters and bank statements indicating salary transfer. Now CO has requested Tax documents along with form80.
> 
> Other thing is he also requested for Medicals and police character certificate. Looking at the trend if I go for medicals and PCC they will probably expire before I get the grant.
> 
> I'm looking for ways to ask my CO to defer these untill security checks are complete. Any comments or suggesstion how should I proceed?
> 
> Regards,
> -shiraz


U cant say him NO or may be he can give grant directly w/o external chks


----------



## umairmahmood

shiraz said:


> AoA All,
> 
> I'm mostly a silent reader on this forum. I've applied for 189 on 21st May 2013. CO was allocated on 25th June 2013.
> 
> I had already uploaded my experience letters and bank statements indicating salary transfer. Now CO has requested Tax documents along with form80.
> 
> Other thing is he also requested for Medicals and police character certificate. Looking at the trend if I go for medicals and PCC they will probably expire before I get the grant.
> 
> I'm looking for ways to ask my CO to defer these untill security checks are complete. Any comments or suggesstion how should I proceed?
> 
> Regards,
> -shiraz





Consult as many people as you can before contacting your CO. 
Normally PCC is valid for 3 months only, I believe more than 90% grants are given after a period of 6 months. So I don't think expiry of PCC will cause any problem. 
Secondly the medical is expired after 1 year ( I beleive). In my case, grant was given after my medical was expired. 

I recommend you that unless you have some personal comittments, DO NOT ask you CO to defer any case or document.


----------



## msvayani

shiraz said:


> AoA All,
> 
> I'm mostly a silent reader on this forum. I've applied for 189 on 21st May 2013. CO was allocated on 25th June 2013.
> 
> I had already uploaded my experience letters and bank statements indicating salary transfer. Now CO has requested Tax documents along with form80.
> 
> Other thing is he also requested for Medicals and police character certificate. Looking at the trend if I go for medicals and PCC they will probably expire before I get the grant.
> 
> I'm looking for ways to ask my CO to defer these untill security checks are complete. Any comments or suggesstion how should I proceed?
> 
> Regards,
> -shiraz


The rule is simple. If your CO has asked for something, you have to fulfill the requirement within 28 days else tell him/her the reason with proof, why you cannot do this.

COs are experienced professionals and they are there to think about your SC. Asking Meds/PCC at the start is an indication that your will get your grant within max. 6 to 8 months.

Good luck!


----------



## nuked

shiraz said:


> AoA All,
> 
> I'm mostly a silent reader on this forum. I've applied for 189 on 21st May 2013. CO was allocated on 25th June 2013.
> 
> I had already uploaded my experience letters and bank statements indicating salary transfer. Now CO has requested Tax documents along with form80.
> 
> Other thing is he also requested for Medicals and police character certificate. Looking at the trend if I go for medicals and PCC they will probably expire before I get the grant.
> 
> I'm looking for ways to ask my CO to defer these untill security checks are complete. Any comments or suggesstion how should I proceed?
> 
> Regards,
> -shiraz


Shiraz,

Please update your timelines in following link:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZTFrNswz4qUANY0VzpGb-3tnU-YGKeGcgYVmKJIzu_Q/viewform

Tax Documents are mainly if you or your company is filling any taxes on your salary, then you will get a report on your NTN for your taxes that you have paid.

PCC for Pakistan is valid for 6 months. Asking for PCC and Medicals at this stage means your grant is near. Worst comes worst your PCC should only expire Medical lasts for an year. PCC doesnt cost anything in Pakistan, officially.

Cheers!


----------



## nuked

insanesanatic said:


> The exact price is $70 Au dollars


Australian high commision is not accepting it directly, we can book an appointment by contact numbers on australianvisa-pakistan website.


----------



## little.banter

Sent an email to CO for new born addition and delay for medicals due to new born passport.

I did not put the DOB in the subject however put all other info e.g. My Name, CO name, File number. Hope it won't be an issue just bit bothered when i received a confirmation email that subject line should have DOB as well.

Should i need to send again by editing Subject line with DOB. :?


----------



## nuked

little.banter said:


> Sent an email to CO for new born addition and delay for medicals due to new born passport.
> 
> I did not put the DOB in the subject however put all other info e.g. My Name, CO name, File number. Hope it won't be an issue just bit bothered when i received a confirmation email that subject line should have DOB as well.
> 
> Should i need to send again by editing Subject line with DOB. :?


Yes Please!


----------



## little.banter

nuked said:


> Yes Please!


You mean i need to resend the email with editing subject line for adding DOB in subject line only :

Na ker yaar


----------



## nuked

little.banter said:


> You mean i need to resend the email with editing subject line for adding DOB in subject line only :
> 
> Na ker yaar


These people use an auto filteration based on the keywords in the subject line, your email might get lost.

The complete subject should read following:

ABC1322/123456 - Client [SURNAME], [GIVEN NAME] ([DOB - dd/mm/yyyy],[M/F this is Gender]) - Client ID [YOUR CLIENT ID] - Case Officer [CASE OFFICER NAME]


----------



## little.banter

nuked said:


> These people use an auto filteration based on the keywords in the subject line, your email might get lost.
> 
> The complete subject should read following:
> 
> ABC1322/123456 - Client [SURNAME], [GIVEN NAME] ([DOB - dd/mm/yyyy],[M/F this is Gender]) - Client ID [YOUR CLIENT ID] - Case Officer [CASE OFFICER NAME]


Thanks for the info

Can you please also comment that the brackets (, [, ], ) should be the part of subject line ?


----------



## nuked

little.banter said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Can you please also comment that the brackets (, [, ], ) should be the part of subject line ?


[THIS IS YOUR FILE NUMBER] - Client [SURNAME], [GIVEN NAME] ([dd/mm/yyyy],[M/F this is Gender]) - Client ID [YOUR CLIENT ID] - Case Officer [CASE OFFICER NAME]


No please no brackets.


----------



## little.banter

So basically it will be 

FN SN , GN
XXXXX - XXXXX, XXXXX - dd/mm/yyyy , M - Client ID:XXXX - Case Officer: XXXXX




nuked said:


> [THIS IS YOUR FILE NUMBER] - Client [SURNAME], [GIVEN NAME] ([dd/mm/yyyy],[M/F this is Gender]) - Client ID [YOUR CLIENT ID] - Case Officer [CASE OFFICER NAME]
> 
> 
> No please no brackets.


----------



## softhearted

little.banter said:


> Sent an email to CO for new born addition and delay for medicals due to new born passport.
> 
> I did not put the DOB in the subject however put all other info e.g. My Name, CO name, File number. Hope it won't be an issue just bit bothered when i received a confirmation email that subject line should have DOB as well.
> 
> Should i need to send again by editing Subject line with DOB. :?


If you have got the confirmation email, means your email was through their filters. If I am not wrong you must have got the automated reply 
RE: Your email has been received.
and having text:
*Please ensure that you include the following information in the subject line of all emails to DIAC:
• The applicant’s full name and date of birth
• Case officer’s name
• File reference number
Failure to provide this information may mean that your case may be unable to be identified, or blocked by the server. If you have received this auto-response, your email has not been blocked.*

Please read the last line " If you have received this auto-response, your email has not been blocked.". Means your email is through.

I though still reckon you to email them again, for your own satisfaction's sake.


----------



## softhearted

little.banter said:


> So basically it will be
> 
> FN SN , GN
> XXXXX - XXXXX, XXXXX - dd/mm/yyyy , M - Client ID:XXXX - Case Officer: XXXXX


How do a senior expat be still little? (Just a harmless joke, )

Dear, Yesterday I got an email from CO where he asked to brief about a specific unemployment period. The subject line of that email did not contain the format you are specifying here, and he asked me to reply to that specific email

It says:
*RE: Request for information - T4 - CASE OFFICER INITIALS - Skilled - Independent (SI 189) - [TRN] - [FILE NUMBER] [DLM=Sensitive]
I am writing in regard to your General Skilled visa application for migration to Australia.

To proceed with the assessment of your application the following information is required: 

· Please clarify whether there is a business/trading name for the employment period X to Y. 

You are required to provide this information within 28 days, you are taken to have received this request today.

Please provide this information by return email.*

Now this email subject line don't have my name, dob, or the client Id. I replied to the same email maintaining the subject line.
Please suggest if there is any trouble with the subject. I though have received the automated email subjecting : Your email has been received.

Please comment


----------



## AirBourne

Hey Guys,

I have a couple of questions:-

1 - Just trying to compare 176 SS and 189 since both visas have the same processing time i.e 12 months with 176 SS in PG3 and 189 in PG 4. Do we have cases where 176 SS applicants were requested for Medicals/PCCs by case officers as soon as their case officers were assigned? The reason why I am asking is because we have seen that quite a few 189 applicants have been asked to submit medicals/PCCs upon CO allocation. This clearly shows that their respective case officers feel that they will be in a position to finalise their cases within 12 months.

2 - My case officer sent a standard response to my application status query. As they all say, these checks could take 'many months' so he cannot give a definite timeframe. Is it appropriate for me to call my CO and ask for an indication of how long he feels the external checks on my application will take? I understand that the undertaking of these checks is not in his control but I am just seeking a rough estimate from the horse's mouth so that I can make my plans accordingly. 

I know DIAC recommends applicants to e-mail COs but Is there anything wrong if an applicants wishes to speak to their CO and just calls them up?


----------



## shafaqat309

*International Organization for Migration* issues cheap, excess luggage and 1 way tickets for first time only. I paid around 60% of the actual quote given by a travel agent, Emirates only and need to book well in advance.


----------



## imranali82

AirBourne said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions:-
> 
> 1 - Just trying to compare 176 SS and 189 since both visas have the same processing time i.e 12 months with 176 SS in PG3 and 189 in PG 4. Do we have cases where 176 SS applicants were requested for Medicals/PCCs by case officers as soon as their case officers were assigned? The reason why I am asking is because we have seen that quite a few 189 applicants have been asked to submit medicals/PCCs upon CO allocation. This clearly shows that their respective case officers feel that they will be in a position to finalise their cases within 12 months.
> 
> 2 - My case officer sent a standard response to my application status query. As they all say, these checks could take 'many months' so he cannot give a definite timeframe. Is it appropriate for me to call my CO and ask for an indication of how long he feels the external checks on my application will take? I understand that the undertaking of these checks is not in his control but I am just seeking a rough estimate from the horse's mouth so that I can make my plans accordingly.
> 
> I know DIAC recommends applicants to e-mail COs but Is there anything wrong if an applicants wishes to speak to their CO and just calls them up?


I have applied for 175 since 26/6/2012, and have communicated with my CO thrice for Change of circumstances needs and in every mail i politely asked for the timeline, every time she replied objectively to the first query and in the second query she would simply copy paste the standard response, my suggestion is put yourself in CO's shoes and consider them handling thousands of cases with little control over SC, it would be a botheration if every individual contacts thru telephone and tries to get the timeline. you can refer to the Excel file of this thread to get an estimated time. if you filter the results you will see that there is definitely a trend and you should make your plans (approximate) according to that


----------



## Rezasol

AirBourne said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions:-
> 
> 1 - Just trying to compare 176 SS and 189 since both visas have the same processing time i.e 12 months with 176 SS in PG3 and 189 in PG 4. Do we have cases where 176 SS applicants were requested for Medicals/PCCs by case officers as soon as their case officers were assigned? The reason why I am asking is because we have seen that quite a few 189 applicants have been asked to submit medicals/PCCs upon CO allocation. This clearly shows that their respective case officers feel that they will be in a position to finalise their cases within 12 months.
> 
> 2 - My case officer sent a standard response to my application status query. As they all say, these checks could take 'many months' so he cannot give a definite timeframe. Is it appropriate for me to call my CO and ask for an indication of how long he feels the external checks on my application will take? I understand that the undertaking of these checks is not in his control but I am just seeking a rough estimate from the horse's mouth so that I can make my plans accordingly.
> 
> I know DIAC recommends applicants to e-mail COs but Is there anything wrong if an applicants wishes to speak to their CO and just calls them up?


1. With exception of female applicants, no. In none of the cases I've seen has ever CO asked for meds at the time of allocation. 
2. No. You should wait. Keep checking with your CO every 6 months interval.. though that doesn't help either.. 

I would advise everyone to FL Form 80 and 1221 when they are applying just in case.. SCs presumably start after receipt of Form 80..


----------



## SMShoaib

shiraz said:


> AoA All,
> 
> I'm mostly a silent reader on this forum. I've applied for 189 on 21st May 2013. CO was allocated on 25th June 2013.
> 
> I had already uploaded my experience letters and bank statements indicating salary transfer. Now CO has requested Tax documents along with form80.
> 
> Other thing is he also requested for Medicals and police character certificate. Looking at the trend if I go for medicals and PCC they will probably expire before I get the grant.
> 
> I'm looking for ways to ask my CO to defer these untill security checks are complete. Any comments or suggesstion how should I proceed?
> 
> Regards,
> -shiraz


Thanks for sharing the info. Your timeline has been added in the time sheet. Would you please share your occupation?
Though to know that it is not needed at this stage but I recommend you to do as per CO instructions


----------



## SMShoaib

Tough COs are professionals but they are human too. 

We have time sheet to estimate our grant duration. As per the timesheet NO male 189 applicant got his grant till date. The earliest one is Zakinaeem who applied on 21-09-2012 and still waiting his medical call. It is unwise to predict any time frame until we have atleast one 189 finalized case.
The DIAC time frame is just for rough estimation. At the moment those time frame is much deviated from the actual grant in 175, 176 and 190 cases. In 175 and 176 applicants, actual cases taking more time while 190 cases taking much less time.

COs have different cases from different countries. As we know some countries cases go for lengthy SC while other countries go for no or small SC. Sometimes CO send Med/PCC request as their routine without realizing that this particular case is suppose to go for lengthy SC. And if that case actually go for lengthy SC (ASIO) then CO (DIAC) has no influence to expedite the SC. If DIAC has no influence, how can they estimate that the particular case will be finalized in one year???.
Let suppose if the case is actually finalize in one year then the applicant will get a very narrow initial entry date and ultimately has to redo his medical or abide by the narrow entry date.


----------



## zakinaeem

SMShoaib said:


> Tough COs are professionals but they are human too.
> 
> We have time sheet to estimate our grant duration. As per the timesheet NO male 189 applicant got his grant till date. The earliest one is Zakinaeem who applied on 21-09-2012 and still waiting his medical call. It is unwise to predict any time frame until we have atleast one 189 finalized case.
> The DIAC time frame is just for rough estimation. At the moment those time frame is much deviated from the actual grant in 175, 176 and 190 cases. In 175 and 176 applicants, actual cases taking more time while 190 cases taking much less time.
> 
> COs have different cases from different countries. As we know some countries cases go for lengthy SC while other countries go for no or small SC. Sometimes CO send Med/PCC request as their routine without realizing that this particular case is suppose to go for lengthy SC. And if that case actually go for lengthy SC (ASIO) then CO (DIAC) has no influence to expedite the SC. If DIAC has no influence, how can they estimate that the particular case will be finalized in one year???.
> Let suppose if the case is actually finalize in one year then the applicant will get a very narrow initial entry date and ultimately has to redo his medical or abide by the narrow entry date.


So finally I decided to write to CO for the heck of it, and this is what I got. Worth mentioning that I don't write to CO all so often, perhaps once every two months. This time I specifically asked for the date my security check was initiated.

"Your security check was initiated on 22 February 2013 and are currently taking 12+ months to be completed. I will contact you once it has been completed."​


----------



## sunnyyy

Hi Zaki,

I don't get it... Why did they initiate the security checks after 5 months of your application lodgement date...

Regards.





zakinaeem said:


> So finally I decided to write to CO for the heck of it, and this is what I got. Worth mentioning that I don't write to CO all so often, perhaps once every two months. This time I specifically asked for the date my security check was initiated.
> 
> "Your security check was initiated on 22 February 2013 and are currently taking 12+ months to be completed. I will contact you once it has been completed."​


----------



## zakinaeem

sunnyyy said:


> Hi Zaki,
> 
> I don't get it... Why did they initiate the security checks after 5 months of your application lodgement date...
> 
> Regards.


Nooo idea bro, I kinda thought they would have started once I submitted my Form80 Mid November, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Nevertheless at least I know now that it'd be a miracle to hear back from them before Feb 2014.

Only gives me more time to prepare, yea?


----------



## sunnyyy

well.. hopefully iA 
All the best to all of us.. :fingerscrossed:

Regards




zakinaeem said:


> Nooo idea bro, I kinda thought they would have started once I submitted my Form80 Mid November, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Nevertheless at least I know now that it'd be a miracle to hear back from them before Feb 2014.
> 
> Only gives me more time to prepare, yea?


----------



## shiraz

opfian said:


> U cant say him NO or may be he can give grant directly w/o external chks


Being optimistic is good. but we all know that is not going to happen


----------



## shiraz

umairmahmood said:


> Consult as many people as you can before contacting your CO.
> Normally PCC is valid for 3 months only, I believe more than 90% grants are given after a period of 6 months. So I don't think expiry of PCC will cause any problem.
> Secondly the medical is expired after 1 year ( I beleive). In my case, grant was given after my medical was expired.
> 
> I recommend you that unless you have some personal comittments, DO NOT ask you CO to defer any case or document.


Hi Umair,

According to my information the "Enter before" data on Grant is 12 months after date of PCC or medical whichever comes first.

Also no 189 applicant from Pakistan has got grant (atleast on this forum). The earliest case is about 10 or 11 months old and is still waiting grant.

Can you please explain which visa you applied? ur medical date and enter before date on grant?


----------



## shiraz

nuked said:


> These people use an auto filteration based on the keywords in the subject line, your email might get lost.
> 
> The complete subject should read following:
> 
> ABC1322/123456 - Client [SURNAME], [GIVEN NAME] ([DOB - dd/mm/yyyy],[M/F this is Gender]) - Client ID [YOUR CLIENT ID] - Case Officer [CASE OFFICER NAME]


This not true. Following information I received from my CO under how to contact heading

When emailing me please ensure you include "CO XXX XXX" (plus at least the ‘BCC’ identifying number) in the subject line and address the email to [email protected] to ensure I receive it without delay.

Although you can include as many information as you like.


----------



## opfian

zakinaeem said:


> Nooo idea bro, I kinda thought they would have started once I submitted my Form80 Mid November, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Nevertheless at least I know now that it'd be a miracle to hear back from them before Feb 2014.
> 
> Only gives me more time to prepare, yea?


I think DIAC priority delay is being maintained at DIAC level instead of ASIO. It means that DIAC will keep your application with them as per your priority and then it release case to ASIO accordingly.

Logically if ASIO is taking 03 months to verify a case it will always take 03 months. It cannot be like one case is being verified in 03 months and other is taking 06 months. How can it be possible? Response of local agencies (in our case Pk) will always take same amount of time. It cannot be like ASIO received response for a case step1 in 3weeks and then they unnecessarily they take step2 after delay of 10 weeks. I think it makes sense 

So Zaki, keeping in view 190 apps responses now i think your case will be cleared with in 3 - 6 months


----------



## AusPak

my two friends recently went to Australia without visa labels and have completed all the formalities without it...... in fact visa label fee is nearly 8 to 10K which is just a waste of money


nuked said:


> Have you experienced it? from Karachi?


----------



## umairmahmood

shiraz said:


> Hi Umair,
> 
> According to my information the "Enter before" data on Grant is 12 months after date of PCC or medical whichever comes first.
> 
> Also no 189 applicant from Pakistan has got grant (atleast on this forum). The earliest case is about 10 or 11 months old and is still waiting grant.
> 
> Can you please explain which visa you applied? ur medical date and enter before date on grant?


my class is 175, my medical was submitted on april 12, but finalized in july 12 and my last date of entry october 13.
So i believe 12 month time frame can be prolonged in case the grant is given near to 12 month completion of medical.


----------



## mimran

zakinaeem said:


> So finally I decided to write to CO for the heck of it, and this is what I got. Worth mentioning that I don't write to CO all so often, perhaps once every two months. This time I specifically asked for the date my security check was initiated.
> 
> "Your security check was initiated on 22 February 2013 and are currently taking 12+ months to be completed. I will contact you once it has been completed."​


Why do they wait so long to start the security checks. Normally when we ask CO or DIAC helpline they are reluctant to tell us the sc initiated date.

Nevertheless, really sad to hear that DIAC keeps case to them for so long and then release to security checks.


----------



## Schnitzer

nuked said:


> Have you experienced it? from Karachi?





AusPak said:


> my two friends recently went to Australia without visa labels and have completed all the formalities without it...... in fact visa label fee is nearly 8 to 10K which is just a waste of money


I'll sort out your confusions. Australian Immigration department does not require you to get your passport labelled and this is strictly the same all across the board.

But with the Pakistani authorities you'll get a different treatment every time. One ASF official might let you through without it, another official might give you the boot for it.

In the past three years, I've heard of two cases where the passenger was not allowed through immigration (1 @ Khi, 1 @ Lhr) for not having a label. At the same time I know that people have made it through without the label.

The problem is only at the Pakistani end, they don't seem to have the same rules across the board.

Spending 7000 PKR is not going to be as big a dent to your pocket as being turned around and missing the flight. Get a label to be on the safe side.


----------



## little.banter

Guys Thanks a lot,

My CO responded me that she has added my new born in the application i was trying to login on online system but there seems to be server down now.

The CO reply starts with word 'Sensitive' then good after noon....& so on

What does that mean by sensitive ??? Any one have such experience ?



softhearted said:


> If you have got the confirmation email, means your email was through their filters. If I am not wrong you must have got the automated reply
> RE: Your email has been received.
> and having text:
> *Please ensure that you include the following information in the subject line of all emails to DIAC:
> • The applicant’s full name and date of birth
> • Case officer’s name
> • File reference number
> Failure to provide this information may mean that your case may be unable to be identified, or blocked by the server. If you have received this auto-response, your email has not been blocked.*
> 
> Please read the last line " If you have received this auto-response, your email has not been blocked.". Means your email is through.
> 
> I though still reckon you to email them again, for your own satisfaction's sake.


----------



## sunnyyy

DIAC has Data Classification standards for Communications.
"Sensitive" is one of these.. You need not to worry.

Regards.





little.banter said:


> Guys Thanks a lot,
> 
> My CO responded me that she has added my new born in the application i was trying to login on online system but there seems to be server down now.
> 
> The CO reply starts with word 'Sensitive' then good after noon....& so on
> 
> What does that mean by sensitive ??? Any one have such experience ?


----------



## little.banter

Okies thanks for the info by the way what does it means ? is there any list of standards available ?



sunnyyy said:


> DIAC has Data Classification standards for Communications.
> "Sensitive" is one of these.. You need not to worry.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## mimran

Schnitzer said:


> I'll sort out your confusions. Australian Immigration department does not require you to get your passport labelled and this is strictly the same all across the board.
> 
> But with the Pakistani authorities you'll get a different treatment every time. One ASF official might let you through without it, another official might give you the boot for it.
> 
> In the past three years, I've heard of two cases where the passenger was not allowed through immigration (1 @ Khi, 1 @ Lhr) for not having a label. At the same time I know that people have made it through without the label.
> 
> The problem is only at the Pakistani end, they don't seem to have the same rules across the board.
> 
> Spending 7000 PKR is not going to be as big a dent to your pocket as being turned around and missing the flight. Get a label to be on the safe side.



One of the applicant few months back sent his passport and fees to Islamabad Australian high commission and they returned it saying that there is no need for visa label and they returned the passport without visa label.

What should be done in this case if they do not provide visa label ?


----------



## Schnitzer

mimran said:


> One of the applicant few months back sent his passport and fees to Islamabad Australian high commission and they returned it saying that there is no need for visa label and they returned the passport without visa label.
> 
> What should be done in this case if they do not provide visa label ?


I'm not really sure how they could have returned it. Whether a label is required or not, it's a service they are offering at a cost of 7000 PKR. If someone is paying them to do it, there shouldn't be a question about it.

Ten months back I got my passport labelled with my second visa and all went fine. I guess the applicant you mentioned should take it back to the HC and advise them of known issues faced by passengers at our airports.


----------



## sunnyyy

I don't think the standards would be open generally. The same are utilized for data protection purpose.. The applicants must not be concerned over it.

Regards.




little.banter said:


> Okies thanks for the info by the way what does it means ? is there any list of standards available ?


----------



## noixe

Given that the 189 visa is taking so much longer to process for Pakistanis that the 190 Visa, why doesn't everyone apply for a 190 anyway? Why do people opt for the 189? The only difference i thought was the condition of the duration of stay in the state that sponsored you. Are there any other differences?


----------



## KHG

noixe said:


> Given that the 189 visa is taking so much longer to process for Pakistanis that the 190 Visa, why doesn't everyone apply for a 190 anyway? Why do people opt for the 189? The only difference i thought was the condition of the duration of stay in the state that sponsored you. Are there any other differences?


i think that 189 is for those whose occupation is in SOL rather than CSOL


----------



## nuked

shiraz said:


> This not true. Following information I received from my CO under how to contact heading
> 
> When emailing me please ensure you include "CO XXX XXX" (plus at least the ‘BCC’ identifying number) in the subject line and address the email to [email protected] to ensure I receive it without delay.
> 
> Although you can include as many information as you like.


Shiraz,

ABC1322/123456 this number should be your BCC or File number, it was there for your reference.

and I later updated, this should be your file number, if you have received a confirmation email and not a request to resend it, it should be OK.


----------



## nuked

AusPak said:


> my two friends recently went to Australia without visa labels and have completed all the formalities without it...... in fact visa label fee is nearly 8 to 10K which is just a waste of money


True, I confirmed with Thai Airways, they have checked my details with VEVO and they have an OK to board in their system.  They have confirmed me I should not face any issues with the immigration at Karachi Airport InshAllah.


----------



## umairmahmood

noixe said:


> Given that the 189 visa is taking so much longer to process for Pakistanis that the 190 Visa, why doesn't everyone apply for a 190 anyway? Why do people opt for the 189? The only difference i thought was the condition of the duration of stay in the state that sponsored you. Are there any other differences?



Simple answer: Jobs Availability

Australia encourages people to go in different states than only in Sydney or Melbourne. So they could maintain their population thresholds. 

What if a telecommunication engineer gets sponsorship for Perth ( only for the sake of speedy process), he will get a grant but then what if there are no jobs in that area in the related field. 

One of my friend did like this, they searched for a job for 8 month but without any success, then they moved to Sydney ( compromising their chances in getting a citizenship) and they got a job within 2 months. 

Ok then you may argue to get NSW sponsorhip and stay in Sydney. What if you move to Sydney on NSW SS and telstra opens a very huge contract in Melbourne ( normally when huge contract are given, recruiters hire people like anything).


You are going to a different Country, I would recommend you to have as many option available as possible.


----------



## little.banter

That is great it means you do not need to send your passport to islamabad ....



nuked said:


> True, I confirmed with Thai Airways, they have checked my details with VEVO and they have an OK to board in their system.  They have confirmed me I should not face any issues with the immigration at Karachi Airport InshAllah.


----------



## nuked

little.banter said:


> That is great it means you do not need to send your passport to islamabad ....


Yep! Anyone planning on flying in January 2014? I have decided Jan-2014 First Week.

Ticket is like 65000 PKR One Way - Thai Airways Via HK 2 hours stopover

I have arranged an Australian Virtual Phone number on Skype, re-formatted my CV, and will be starting to drop my CVs to prospective employers and agencies in the interim.


----------



## Schnitzer

noixe said:


> Given that the 189 visa is taking so much longer to process for Pakistanis that the 190 Visa, why doesn't everyone apply for a 190 anyway? Why do people opt for the 189? The only difference i thought was the condition of the duration of stay in the state that sponsored you. Are there any other differences?


It could be for a variety of reasons.

For v190, as the name suggests, it's a sponsored visa unlike v189 which is independent. Some people would like to keep their options open instead of binding themselves to a particular state for a certain period of time (although there are ways to circumvent it but that's a different chapter), hence prefer v189 over v190.

For some people, the only choice they have is v190. This maybe due to the fact that they need the 5 points to be eligible. In this case they are simply not qualifying for the v189 on their own.

Another reason could be what KHG has already stated. Their profession might only be either on SOL or CSOL which dictates which visa they can apply for.

Lastly, in very few cases, people opt for v190 over v189 if they want their processing to be done faster. This is rare because people still do NOT like time and geographical restrictions which comes along with the v190.


----------



## nuked

nuked said:


> Yep! Anyone planning on flying in January 2014? I have decided Jan-2014 First Week.
> 
> Ticket is like 65000 PKR One Way - Thai Airways Via HK 2 hours stopover
> 
> I have arranged an Australian Virtual Phone number on Skype, re-formatted my CV, and will be starting to drop my CVs to prospective employers and agencies in the interim.


I also plan on upgrading my LinkedIn account to a premium one, coz I have come to know real jobs are on linked in.

Any suggestions.. Seniors!


----------



## Schnitzer

nuked said:


> I also plan on upgrading my LinkedIn account to a premium one, coz I have come to know real jobs are on linked in.
> 
> Any suggestions.. Seniors!


No need to pay right away. Linkedin offers you a premium account for free on a month's trial every now and then.

Yes LinkedIn is good for job seeking. Update your profile and connect with some recruiters. Get some recommendations and advertise yourself


----------



## Destination Journey

nuked said:


> True, I confirmed with Thai Airways, they have checked my details with VEVO and they have an OK to board in their system.  They have confirmed me I should not face any issues with the immigration at Karachi Airport InshAllah.


Whats the process of doing all this with Thai or any other airline? Can you explain plz?


----------



## nuked

Destination Journey said:


> Whats the process of doing all this with Thai or any other airline? Can you explain plz?


I called Thai Office in karachi, they asked for my last name and Passport number, checked in the system and confirmed me that I am OK to board!

This should be the same with emirates too. not sure about cathay pacific.


----------



## little.banter

Just want to share an Australian job seeker site with you guys. Just pray for my grant as well.

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site



Schnitzer said:


> No need to pay right away. Linkedin offers you a premium account for free on a month's trial every now and then.
> 
> Yes LinkedIn is good for job seeking. Update your profile and connect with some recruiters. Get some recommendations and advertise yourself


----------



## shiraz

SMShoaib said:


> Thanks for sharing the info. Your timeline has been added in the time sheet. Would you please share your occupation?
> Though to know that it is not needed at this stage but I recommend you to do as per CO instructions


I'm applying under Analyst Programmer


----------



## umairmahmood

nuked said:


> Yep! Anyone planning on flying in January 2014? I have decided Jan-2014 First Week.
> 
> Ticket is like 65000 PKR One Way - Thai Airways Via HK 2 hours stopover
> 
> I have arranged an Australian Virtual Phone number on Skype, re-formatted my CV, and will be starting to drop my CVs to prospective employers and agencies in the interim.


I just checked from Thai Air ways, they charge PKR 82000 for an adult plus they do not give any extra baggage allowance ( which you WILL need if you are to move permanently).
Yes, they confirmed that there is no need for visa labeling.


----------



## shiraz

ambproject said:


> I need to know do we have to provide them the income tax certificate from the organization as i ahve it mentioned in my contract that employer will deduct tax and will give employee tax certificate once he will be leaving the organization and or his contract is terminated but right now its not the case so what should i do .
> What my accountant does provide me are some pay bills which shows amount deducted for tax and also letter stating my salary and monthly tax deducted for last 7 months or so will it be ok?


The pay bills you receive every month are your payslips. 

The tax certificates i recently submitted were for whole tax year (one for each year) indicating tax deducted and submitted every month by employer. May be you can request your accounts dept to issue one for you.

-shiraz


----------



## nuked

umairmahmood said:


> I just checked from Thai Air ways, they charge PKR 82000 for an adult plus they do not give any extra baggage allowance ( which you WILL need if you are to move permanently).
> Yes, they confirmed that there is no need for visa labeling.


What dates are you checking? my tentative dates are in Jan-2014.


----------



## noixe

ambproject said:


> I need to know do we have to provide them the income tax certificate from the organization as i ahve it mentioned in my contract that employer will deduct tax and will give employee tax certificate once he will be leaving the organization and or his contract is terminated but right now its not the case so what should i do .
> What my accountant does provide me are some pay bills which shows amount deducted for tax and also letter stating my salary and monthly tax deducted for last 7 months or so will it be ok?


Just ask your employer for your payslips. Those should have your PAYG or tax withheld incorporated on to them. It's very simple if your employer uses a computerised system for accounting and payroll (which i assume they would).


----------



## umairmahmood

nuked said:


> What dates are you checking? my tentative dates are in Jan-2014.


I checked for first week of Jan, and also for first week of Sep ( my tentative date) for both it is approx 82K with 500 deviation. Baggage is 30 KG.

I also checked from PIA they offer PKR 73000 for Sep ( I did not check for Jan). with 3 hours stop over in BKK and then its THAI. ( Fare is from end to end). But baggage is only 20 KG  .

So if you are looking for economy without baggage then i think PIA option is good. 
For my case i would be looking for emirate, since I have to move with family and need extra baggage.


----------



## AusPak

i recommend u to use IOM concession fares for emirates airline which is about 75k


umairmahmood said:


> I checked for first week of Jan, and also for first week of Sep ( my tentative date) for both it is approx 82K with 500 deviation. Baggage is 30 KG.
> 
> I also checked from PIA they offer PKR 73000 for Sep ( I did not check for Jan). with 3 hours stop over in BKK and then its THAI. ( Fare is from end to end). But baggage is only 20 KG  .
> 
> So if you are looking for economy without baggage then i think PIA option is good.
> For my case i would be looking for emirate, since I have to move with family and need extra baggage.


----------



## noixe

umairmahmood said:


> Simple answer: Jobs Availability
> 
> Australia encourages people to go in different states than only in Sydney or Melbourne. So they could maintain their population thresholds.
> 
> What if a telecommunication engineer gets sponsorship for Perth ( only for the sake of speedy process), he will get a grant but then what if there are no jobs in that area in the related field.
> 
> One of my friend did like this, they searched for a job for 8 month but without any success, then they moved to Sydney ( compromising their chances in getting a citizenship) and they got a job within 2 months.
> 
> Ok then you may argue to get NSW sponsorhip and stay in Sydney. What if you move to Sydney on NSW SS and telstra opens a very huge contract in Melbourne ( normally when huge contract are given, recruiters hire people like anything).
> 
> 
> You are going to a different Country, I would recommend you to have as many option available as possible.


That all makes sense. I agree, moving to a new country, you should always have as many options open for yourself as possible. 

Just wanted to know if there are any other restrictions that would make a 190 less attractive than a 189.


----------



## AirBourne

SMShoaib said:


> Tough COs are professionals but they are human too.
> 
> We have time sheet to estimate our grant duration. As per the timesheet NO male 189 applicant got his grant till date. The earliest one is Zakinaeem who applied on 21-09-2012 and still waiting his medical call. It is unwise to predict any time frame until we have atleast one 189 finalized case.
> The DIAC time frame is just for rough estimation. At the moment those time frame is much deviated from the actual grant in 175, 176 and 190 cases. In 175 and 176 applicants, actual cases taking more time while 190 cases taking much less time.
> 
> COs have different cases from different countries. As we know some countries cases go for lengthy SC while other countries go for no or small SC. Sometimes CO send Med/PCC request as their routine without realizing that this particular case is suppose to go for lengthy SC. And if that case actually go for lengthy SC (ASIO) then CO (DIAC) has no influence to expedite the SC. If DIAC has no influence, how can they estimate that the particular case will be finalized in one year???.
> Let suppose if the case is actually finalize in one year then the applicant will get a very narrow initial entry date and ultimately has to redo his medical or abide by the narrow entry date.


I agree that we should not be trying to predict anything however there is an obvious difference between the way quite a few 189 cases are being processed as opposed to other 175,176 and 189 cases. I am referring to those cases where Medicals/PCCs were requested by CO as soon as they got hold of these cases. 

Now what you are saying would make a lot more sense if this was the case with just a couple of 189 cases but we have about 9 examples where Medicals/PCCs have been requested by COs handling male/female Pakistani 189 cases. Surely all of these 9 COs did not coincidently forget that they were dealing with a Pakistani 189 applicant's case. 

Hypothetically speaking, if external clearance for these applicants takes 16+ months as per the current trend then will these applicants need to get their Medicals done again? With that obviously comes the additional medical fees. Can these applicants ask their COs to accept there Medicals that would have been expired by then keeping in mind that the CO got it wrong by requesting for Medicals pre-maturely.


----------



## SMShoaib

AirBourne said:


> I agree that we should not be trying to predict anything however there is an obvious difference between the way quite a few 189 cases are being processed as opposed to other 175,176 and 189 cases. I am referring to those cases where Medicals/PCCs were requested by CO as soon as they got hold of these cases.
> 
> _Now what you are saying would make a lot more sense if this was the case with just a couple of 189 cases but we have about 9 examples where Medicals/PCCs have been requested by COs handling male/female Pakistani 189 cases. Surely all of these 9 COs did not coincidently forget that they were dealing with a Pakistani 189 applicant's case. _
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, if external clearance for these applicants takes 16+ months as per the current trend then will these applicants need to get their Medicals done again? With that obviously comes the additional medical fees. Can these applicants ask their COs to accept there Medicals that would have been expired by then keeping in mind that the CO got it wrong by requesting for Medicals pre-maturely.


Brother, what else would be the reason which is more logical than this? If any in your opinion, please share.

Again we predict the outcome based on past examples. In past few 175/176 cases when the CO asked for medicals before the SC. The applicant got narrow entry date or asked to redo his medicals.


----------



## salmantq

I received call from IOM and they said we need your blood samples , i asked why they said its just for records . Guy said it will not effect your application for any reason this is just for records.
He said he is asking all March Applicants for this . He said you dont have to pay anything or any fees .

Did any one else got this call ?? or if someone can shed some opinion that will be gr8


----------



## SMShoaib

salmantq said:


> I received call from IOM and they said we need your blood samples , i asked why they said its just for records . Guy said it will not effect your application for any reason this is just for records.
> He said he is asking all March Applicants for this . He said you dont have to pay anything or any fees .
> 
> Did any one else got this call ?? or if someone can shed some opinion that will be gr8


Welcome to the forum bro.
Would you please share your complete timeline with us
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## AusPak

I also got call from IOM....but i didnt go there 


salmantq said:


> I received call from IOM and they said we need your blood samples , i asked why they said its just for records . Guy said it will not effect your application for any reason this is just for records.
> He said he is asking all March Applicants for this . He said you dont have to pay anything or any fees .
> 
> Did any one else got this call ?? or if someone can shed some opinion that will be gr8


----------



## Rezasol

AusPak said:


> I also got call from IOM....but i didnt go there


They asked for me too.. (mine were finalized in June 2013) 
but I still went there last tue and gave ze blood!


----------



## Schnitzer

AirBourne said:


> I agree that we should not be trying to predict anything however there is an obvious difference between the way quite a few 189 cases are being processed as opposed to other 175,176 and 189 cases. I am referring to those cases where Medicals/PCCs were requested by CO as soon as they got hold of these cases.
> 
> Now what you are saying would make a lot more sense if this was the case with just a couple of 189 cases but we have about 9 examples where Medicals/PCCs have been requested by COs handling male/female Pakistani 189 cases. Surely all of these 9 COs did not coincidently forget that they were dealing with a Pakistani 189 applicant's case.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, if external clearance for these applicants takes 16+ months as per the current trend then will these applicants need to get their Medicals done again? With that obviously comes the additional medical fees. Can these applicants ask their COs to accept there Medicals that would have been expired by then keeping in mind that the CO got it wrong by requesting for Medicals pre-maturely.


To answer you in a few words, the COs have the authority to extend medicals even after they expire.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

Trouble. I got reply from CO that my PCC from PAKISTAN Haripur is not accpeted. CO mentioned the reason that my PCC is not issued from correct authority. My Pcc was issued from District police office Haripur Pakistan. But she was asking about District Superintendent of Police but in my District there is district police officer. what can do now ? please i need expert seniors opnion. its urgent please . Jazak ALLAH KHAIR


----------



## Rezasol

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Trouble. I got reply from CO that my PCC from PAKISTAN Haripur is not accpeted. CO mentioned the reason that my PCC is not issued from correct authority. My Pcc was issued from District police office Haripur Pakistan. But she was asking about District Superintendent of Police but in my District there is district police officer. what can do now ? please i need expert seniors opnion. its urgent please . Jazak ALLAH KHAIR


She is kinda right.. you need to approach the SP under which your police station comes under.. 

usually PCC is issued from SP's office. 

To the guy who said CO's can extend meds, they can only extend for 3 months.


----------



## fadiexpart

Little change in my eVisa page as it is showing organize your heath examination although i did that in december....
does that shows that my medical is still in process although in next step it is showing as recieved....lil confused..

my wife and new born daughter will go through IOM medical examination on 10 July.

anyone else has any change?

regards


----------



## fadiexpart

fadiexpart said:


> Little change in my eVisa page as it is showing organize your heath examination although i did that in december....
> does that shows that my medical is still in process although in next step it is showing as recieved....lil confused..
> 
> my wife and new born daughter will go through IOM medical examination on 10 July.
> 
> anyone else has any change?
> 
> regards


it is a system bug just checked on other fourms....cheers


----------



## sweethina99

Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt 

Thanks to Almighty Allah.
I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer 

Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.

I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate. 

Yipeeeee


----------



## noixe

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> 
> Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.
> 
> I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
> I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate.
> 
> Yipeeeee


Congrats!! So happy for fellow pakistanis


----------



## sweethina99

Thank you so much.. I wish all the pakistanis speedy grant too. 
Ameen


----------



## msvayani

sweethina99 said:


> Thank you so much.. I wish all the pakistanis speedy grant too.
> Ameen


Congrats and all the best! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## noixe

Hello Seniors,

I just have a quesiton. Seeing how most of the 190 applicants are getting their speedy grants (mashallah) , i was wondering if there'd be a problem if i lodged a 190 application along with my current 189 application. Will it cause any problems? Any confusions? Will it complicate my case? I don't think it should because these would be 2 separate applications. I am contemplating applying for the as I am eligible for state sponsorship. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## SMShoaib

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> 
> Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.
> 
> I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
> I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate.
> 
> Yipeeeee



Congratulation bro. :clap2:
All the best for your future. lane:


----------



## fadiexpart

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> 
> Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.
> 
> I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
> I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate.
> 
> Yipeeeee


Mubrook bro..... Alhamdulilah


----------



## Bravo

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> 
> Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.
> 
> I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
> I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate.
> 
> Yipeeeee


Many Congrats!!!!


----------



## fabregas

I have a new link "Organize your health examinations" in my online application status but clicking on it gives following message 

"Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later."

want to know if everyone is having this link showing up in their Online application status.


----------



## sweethina99

thank you all so muchh.. I didn't expect it that sooner but God is great Alhamdulliah.

I really believe that Pakistanis are now getting grants very faster and no one should loose hope. Specially the guys with 189 they will be also granted with PR at the last date when the year completes but they will get it for sure..


----------



## Munawar205

Hi Everyone,

I have 2 queries about the Northern Teritory State Sponsorship.
1. How much time normally it takes to get state sponsorhip for Northern Teritory?
2. Is there any Job offer required to get Northern Teritory State Sponsorship?
I appreciate if someone can share his experience.

This forum is really very helpful for our mutual guidence.

BR.


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPORTING GRANT*

Today another applicant got his grant
Name: korg
Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Application Date: 23-May-2011
Type: 176 Family Sponsored Priority 4
CO Assigned: 2-Dec-2011
Form 80 Sub: 23-Dec-2011
Form 80 Sub again: 21-Aug-2012
Med FL: 13-May-2013
Referred: 24-May-2013
Finalized: 26-Jun-2013 
Med Call: 5-Jun-2013
Visa Grant: 1-Jul-2013
Initial Entry: Dec'13 because applicant signed health undertaking


----------



## AusPak

1.Northern Teritory take 6 to 8 months for issuing Sponsorship(minimun) this is the laziest state of Australia in term of issuing sponsorship

2.No need for Job order




Munawar205 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have 2 queries about the Northern Teritory State Sponsorship.
> 1. How much time normally it takes to get state sponsorhip for Northern Teritory?
> 2. Is there any Job offer required to get Northern Teritory State Sponsorship?
> I appreciate if someone can share his experience.
> 
> This forum is really very helpful for our mutual guidence.
> 
> BR.


----------



## Munawar205

AusPak said:


> 1.Northern Teritory take 6 to 8 months for issuing Sponsorship(minimun) this is the laziest state of Australia in term of issuing sponsorship
> 
> 2.No need for Job order


Thanks AusPak for your response.


----------



## nuked

Schnitzer said:


> No need to pay right away. Linkedin offers you a premium account for free on a month's trial every now and then.
> 
> Yes LinkedIn is good for job seeking. Update your profile and connect with some recruiters. Get some recommendations and advertise yourself


I have already utilized the the free month offer in past. any new offers on the table?


----------



## Impatient22

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> 
> Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.
> 
> I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
> I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate.
> 
> Yipeeeee


Congratulations


----------



## mimran

sweethina99 said:


> thank you all so muchh.. I didn't expect it that sooner but God is great Alhamdulliah.
> 
> I really believe that Pakistanis are now getting grants very faster and no one should loose hope. Specially the guys with 189 they will be also granted with PR at the last date when the year completes but they will get it for sure..



Congrats on your grant. You are raising hopes only for 189. What about 175/176 as they are waiting more than 16 months now. 

As you are in Ausie, kindly let us know whether you have any inside news about whether they have any plan to process 175/176 in near future quickly or delay it 

Again congrats


----------



## nuked

*Do not loose hope! There is a light at the end of dark tunnel!*



mimran said:


> Congrats on your grant. You are raising hopes only for 189. What about 175/176 as they are waiting more than 16 months now.
> 
> As you are in Ausie, kindly let us know whether you have any inside news about whether they have any plan to process 175/176 in near future quickly or delay it
> 
> Again congrats


mimran, I am 175 applicant, and got a grant last week total application time 24+ months, and after CO allocation 18+ months, Alhamdulillah. Do not worry and sit tight, from what I see, if you are a genuine applicant with no criminal record or any such thing. it should be a clear straight path to Australia (InshAllah). Unless they find some matching name on the wanted list which too should not be a problem at all clarifying it.

But I must say, they do thorough checks within Pakistan/ or your country of residence. Irrespective if anyone has mentioned they were not checked.

InshAllah.. all genuine applicants should have no reason to be denied an entry.

TC

AH


----------



## nuked

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> 
> Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.
> 
> I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
> I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate.
> 
> Yipeeeee


Same Feeling!! Congrats! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> mimran, I am 175 applicant, and got a grant last week total application time 24+ months, and after CO allocation 18+ months, Alhamdulillah. Do not worry and sit tight, from what I see, if you are a genuine applicant with no criminal record or any such thing. it should be a clear straight path to Australia (InshAllah). Unless they find some matching name on the wanted list which too should not be a problem at all clarifying it.
> 
> But I must say, they do thorough checks within Pakistan/ or your country of residence. Irrespective if anyone has mentioned they were not checked.
> 
> InshAllah.. all genuine applicants should have no reason to be denied an entry.
> 
> TC
> 
> AH


Yes, thanks for encouragement and inspiration, which all of us in the waiting period really need 

Hoping speedy grants for all Pakistani applicants. InshAllah


----------



## SMShoaib

mimran said:


> Congrats on your grant. You are raising hopes only for 189. What about 175/176 as they are waiting more than 16 months now.
> 
> As you are in Ausie, kindly let us know whether you have any inside news about whether they have any plan to process 175/176 in near future quickly or delay it
> 
> Again congrats


One 176 applicant received his grant today . Please check my last post before this one.


----------



## sweethina99

thanks all once again. 

Sorry i completely forgot my 175/176 bros.
I meant the same for them as well along with 189 applicants. 
I know quite a few 176 applicants whom are waiting since 2009 to get med/pcc calls too. I hope they give me some good news very soon. InshAllah


----------



## saeeds

Asalamoalikum,

I sent an email to my CO few days ago asking about my case status as I haven't heard anything since a while. She replied that "Your application is still subject to routine processing. Please provide answers to the following points for the routine processing of your visa"

The questions included my employer's commercial address , what were my activities at after my HSC exams and who supported me financially during that period, details of proposed city that I will locate in Australia, a clarification regarding my mothers name , details of my official trip to UAE in 2008 ( as I mentioned that in my form 80) and my current employment status.

I provided the details asked by her but I am bit confused as if she need these information then why she had to wait for me to query her about my case.... I guess the reminder from my side helped and she realized that its been a while on my case.....

Regards,
Saeed 


__________________________________________________________________________
ACS +ve 10th Aug 2012 IELTS : 7W,9R, 7S,8.5L l EOI App: 15th Aug 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :15th Sep 2012 Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 ACK: 4th Oct 2012 CO: 25th Oct 2012 Form 80 submitted: 6th Nov 2012 PCC : pending Medical : pending


----------



## opfian

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> I sent an email to my CO few days ago asking about my case status as I haven't heard anything since a while. She replied that "Your application is still subject to routine processing. Please provide answers to the following points for the routine processing of your visa"
> 
> The questions included my employer's commercial address , what were my activities at after my HSC exams and who supported me financially during that period, details of proposed city that I will locate in Australia, a clarification regarding my mothers name , details of my official trip to UAE in 2008 ( as I mentioned that in my form 80) and my current employment status.
> 
> I provided the details asked by her but I am bit confused as if she need these information then why she had to wait for me to query her about my case.... I guess the reminder from my side helped and she realized that its been a while on my case.....
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________
> ACS +ve 10th Aug 2012 IELTS : 7W,9R, 7S,8.5L l EOI App: 15th Aug 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :15th Sep 2012 Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 ACK: 4th Oct 2012 CO: 25th Oct 2012 Form 80 submitted: 6th Nov 2012 PCC : pending Medical : pending


Hmm .. I think i should also drop and email to my CO


----------



## kaurrajbir

Hello Seniors

I need help while lodging the visa application.

I got Invitaion with 65 points for 489 rs

On the employment page there is a question
"has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?

If I choose yes, there is a dropdown, from which gives options to choose from 3, 5 or more years..

I am not claiming any points for employment experience as I am having 2.7 years of experience..

I have positive skill assessment on 10 feb 2013..

So how shall I fill these fields for employment.. shall I choose 'yes' or 'no' for the above question..


----------



## kaurrajbir

Hello Seniors

I need help while lodging the visa application.

I got Invitaion with 65 points for 489 rs

On the employment page there is a question
"has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?

If I choose yes, there is a dropdown, from which gives options to choose from 3, 5 or more years..

I am not claiming any points for employment experience as I am having 2.7 years of experience..

I have positive skill assessment on 10 feb 2013..

So how shall I fill these fields for employment.. shall I choose 'yes' or 'no' for the above question..


----------



## Beee

kaurrajbir said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> I need help while lodging the visa application.
> 
> I got Invitaion with 65 points for 489 rs
> 
> On the employment page there is a question
> "has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?
> 
> If I choose yes, there is a dropdown, from which gives options to choose from 3, 5 or more years..
> 
> I am not claiming any points for employment experience as I am having 2.7 years of experience..
> 
> I have positive skill assessment on 10 feb 2013..
> 
> So how shall I fill these fields for employment.. shall I choose 'yes' or 'no' for the above question..


Your question has been answered in another thread. Don't post same question on every single thread!!!


----------



## imranali82

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Trouble. I got reply from CO that my PCC from PAKISTAN Haripur is not accpeted. CO mentioned the reason that my PCC is not issued from correct authority. My Pcc was issued from District police office Haripur Pakistan. But she was asking about District Superintendent of Police but in my District there is district police officer. what can do now ? please i need expert seniors opnion. its urgent please . Jazak ALLAH KHAIR


you need to contact the SP office in your area, only SP office PCC are accepted.

Regards,
Imran


----------



## imranali82

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> 
> Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.
> 
> I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
> I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate.
> 
> Yipeeeee


Congratulations... definitely time to celebrate!!


----------



## zakinaeem

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> I sent an email to my CO few days ago asking about my case status as I haven't heard anything since a while. She replied that "Your application is still subject to routine processing. Please provide answers to the following points for the routine processing of your visa"
> 
> The questions included my employer's commercial address , what were my activities at after my HSC exams and who supported me financially during that period, details of proposed city that I will locate in Australia, a clarification regarding my mothers name , details of my official trip to UAE in 2008 ( as I mentioned that in my form 80) and my current employment status.
> 
> I provided the details asked by her but I am bit confused as if she need these information then why she had to wait for me to query her about my case.... I guess the reminder from my side helped and she realized that its been a while on my case.....
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________
> ACS +ve 10th Aug 2012 IELTS : 7W,9R, 7S,8.5L l EOI App: 15th Aug 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :15th Sep 2012 Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 ACK: 4th Oct 2012 CO: 25th Oct 2012 Form 80 submitted: 6th Nov 2012 PCC : pending Medical : pending


Your timeline looks ridiculously similar to mine bro! I emailed my CO a few days back but all she got back to me with was that the case is undergoing external checks since Feb 22nd, and it may take 12+ months. As for your case, any update is a good update - perhaps its just a coincidence?


----------



## sweethina99

imranali82 said:


> Congratulations... definitely time to celebrate!!


Thanks and I am enjoying the blessing from God


----------



## nuked

yas.ho said:


> Your question has been answered in another thread. Don't post same question on every single thread!!!


Lets not be shouting or yelling at our brothers and sisters..  you could share the link to the thread and politely ask them to go through the forum instead.

Patience and tolerance is something we need to learn as Pakistanis.

Cheers


----------



## Beee

nuked said:


> Lets not be shouting or yelling at our brothers and sisters..  you could share the link to the thread and politely ask them to go through the forum instead.
> 
> Patience and tolerance is something we need to learn as Pakistanis.
> 
> Cheers


bro I wasn't shouting or yelling.. The exclamation mark was a sign of exasperation as every thread I opened had the same guy asking the same thing.. Simple! 
Original poster, no hard feelings!
Also, don't link lack of patience n tolerance to being a Pakistani, we shouldn't label ourselves.. Gives others the chance to label us.. 
Cheers!


----------



## opfian

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> 
> Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.
> 
> I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
> I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate.
> 
> Yipeeeee



Mashallah ... mabrooooooooooooooooook!!


----------



## sweethina99

opfian said:


> Mashallah ... mabrooooooooooooooooook!!


Thanku 

One thing I observed during my process was that i used to check my e visa page at least 2 or 3 times a day. I never found a bug or glitch. whenever my status changed from required to received it meant that some one is working on my file.

whenever my medicals disappeared it was the same day when i received post in the mail of my medicals being cleared.

Whenever i saw some slight change in my e visa page regarding the attached documents it was the day when i emailed my CO with the required docs or the day when my 28 day time period was over (i.e 28th June 2013). So i strongly believe that it was system maintenance from 28 June till 1 of July so as soon the system updated my CO finalized my case otherwise it would have been finalized on 29th June just after my 28 day waiting period was over.

SO guys whenever your 28 days are over i think CO get a prompt notice of the file that the time for the file is up now and he should have a look over it. that's what i think at least.


----------



## Cognos Man

Yaar, I am not expert but I guess if you are not intending to gain any points on experience you should choose NO.
If I simply put IF-ELSE condition:

If you have 3+ years experience
Then YES
Else NO

>>Seniors of 189/190 may guide you more. Best of luck.



kaurrajbir said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> I need help while lodging the visa application.
> 
> I got Invitaion with 65 points for 489 rs
> 
> On the employment page there is a question
> "has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?
> 
> If I choose yes, there is a dropdown, from which gives options to choose from 3, 5 or more years..
> 
> I am not claiming any points for employment experience as I am having 2.7 years of experience..
> 
> I have positive skill assessment on 10 feb 2013..
> 
> So how shall I fill these fields for employment.. shall I choose 'yes' or 'no' for the above question..


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*Organize your health*



fadiexpart said:


> little change in my evisa page as it is showing organize your heath examination although i did that in december....
> Does that shows that my medical is still in process although in next step it is showing as recieved....lil confused..
> 
> My wife and new born daughter will go through iom medical examination on 10 july.
> 
> Anyone else has any change?
> 
> Regards


dear fadiexpert same changes also here,may our sc has been finalized.


----------



## KHG

need help here... i m filling vetassess form.. 
please confirm .. primary and secondary education asked in the form ..primary means our matric and secondary means high school/intermediate ????? or does primary mean upto grade 5 and secondary means up to grade 10 ?/ 

please help


----------



## nuked

KHG said:


> need help here... i m filling vetassess form..
> please confirm .. primary and secondary education asked in the form ..primary means our matric and secondary means high school/intermediate ????? or does primary mean upto grade 5 and secondary means up to grade 10 ?/
> 
> please help


Primary is upto Grade 5,

Secondary is upto Grade 10,

High School Is Inter Part 1/2

Under Graduate should be your Degree.

Cheers!


----------



## KHG

nuked said:


> Primary is upto Grade 5,
> 
> Secondary is upto Grade 10,
> 
> High School Is Inter Part 1/2
> 
> Under Graduate should be your Degree.
> 
> Cheers!


but here in the form they have asked for:
1. primary 
2. secondary 
and then they r asking for post-secondary qualification 1 and 2.. ..so if i go like this:

1. Primary -- grade 5
2. Secondary -- grade6-10
3. post secondary 1--- MBA (as i have to list highest first)
4. Post secondary2;; BBA...

then what abt my high school details?? (inter i mean)


----------



## nuked

KHG said:


> but here in the form they have asked for:
> 1. primary
> 2. secondary
> and then they r asking for post-secondary qualification 1 and 2.. ..so if i go like this:
> 
> 1. Primary -- grade 5
> 2. Secondary -- grade6-10
> 3. post secondary 1--- MBA (as i have to list highest first)
> 4. Post secondary2;; BBA...
> 
> then what abt my high school details?? (inter i mean)


Post Secondary 1 should be your high schoool
2 should be your Degree.


----------



## KHG

nuked said:


> Post Secondary 1 should be your high schoool
> 2 should be your Degree.


Nuked sorry to bother u again and again .. but post secondary clearly says tht "list qualifications relevant to skill assessments, list your highest qualification in any field of study".


----------



## nuked

KHG said:


> Nuked sorry to bother u again and again .. but post secondary clearly says tht "list qualifications relevant to skill assessments, list your highest qualification in any field of study".


I specified to you what it is understood in Pakistan logically, maybe other senior members can comment and highlight more?

Cheers. No bothering


----------



## umairmahmood

KHG said:


> need help here... i m filling vetassess form..
> please confirm .. primary and secondary education asked in the form ..primary means our matric and secondary means high school/intermediate ????? or does primary mean upto grade 5 and secondary means up to grade 10 ?/
> 
> please help



In Australia, there are 3 levels of education Primary, Secondary and tertiary

Primary:
For Australia it is firsts 5 -7 years in school. For Pakistanis it is with slight difference, normally our schooling is first 10 years. For immigration purposes an individual must have undergone primary schooling. Your SSC certificate ( Metric Certificate) would suffice. 

Secondary:
For Australia it the time period from Primary school end upto grade 12. For Pakistanis (HSSC certificate) will suffice this need. Again It is mandatory for immigration to undergo secondary schooling. 

Tertiary: 
For Australia it is degree level education (normally next 4 years, but 2 year for some cases). For immigration it is not mandatory to have proper tertiary education, however they need only individuals with minimum education level ( which is 16 years) that is whey they use the term Post secondary, it means "anything after 12 years of education". 
For Pakistanis it is normally the Bachelor degree, but in some cases it can be a certificate (e.g. JNCIE or other formal trainings). 
From your posts I assume you have done BBA and MBA so your Post Secondary is in two part, first BBA and then MBA.


----------



## nuked

umairmahmood said:


> In Australia, there are 3 levels of education Primary, Secondary and tertiary
> 
> Primary:
> For Australia it is firsts 5 -7 years in school. For Pakistanis it is with slight difference, normally our schooling is first 10 years. For immigration purposes an individual must have undergone primary schooling. Your SSC certificate ( Metric Certificate) would suffice.
> 
> Secondary:
> For Australia it the time period from Primary school end upto grade 12. For Pakistanis (HSSC certificate) will suffice this need. Again It is mandatory for immigration to undergo secondary schooling.
> 
> Tertiary:
> For Australia it is degree level education (normally next 4 years, but 2 year for some cases). For immigration it is not mandatory to have proper tertiary education, however they need only individuals with minimum education level ( which is 16 years) that is whey they use the term Post secondary, it means "anything after 12 years of education".
> For Pakistanis it is normally the Bachelor degree, but in some cases it can be a certificate (e.g. JNCIE or other formal trainings).
> From your posts I assume you have done BBA and MBA so your Post Secondary is in two part, first BBA and then MBA.


Ok that is your answer KHG :clap2:


----------



## KHG

umairmahmood said:


> In Australia, there are 3 levels of education Primary, Secondary and tertiary
> 
> Primary:
> For Australia it is firsts 5 -7 years in school. For Pakistanis it is with slight difference, normally our schooling is first 10 years. For immigration purposes an individual must have undergone primary schooling. Your SSC certificate ( Metric Certificate) would suffice.
> 
> Secondary:
> For Australia it the time period from Primary school end upto grade 12. For Pakistanis (HSSC certificate) will suffice this need. Again It is mandatory for immigration to undergo secondary schooling.
> 
> Tertiary:
> For Australia it is degree level education (normally next 4 years, but 2 year for some cases). For immigration it is not mandatory to have proper tertiary education, however they need only individuals with minimum education level ( which is 16 years) that is whey they use the term Post secondary, it means "anything after 12 years of education".
> For Pakistanis it is normally the Bachelor degree, but in some cases it can be a certificate (e.g. JNCIE or other formal trainings).
> From your posts I assume you have done BBA and MBA so your Post Secondary is in two part, first BBA and then MBA.


thanks a million...i was also thnkng abt the same bt needed some support..  thanks again for a detailed response


----------



## KHG

nuked said:


> Ok that is your answer KHG :clap2:


hahaha...thank u Nuked


----------



## fadiexpart

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> I sent an email to my CO few days ago asking about my case status as I haven't heard anything since a while. She replied that "Your application is still subject to routine processing. Please provide answers to the following points for the routine processing of your visa"
> 
> The questions included my employer's commercial address , what were my activities at after my HSC exams and who supported me financially during that period, details of proposed city that I will locate in Australia, a clarification regarding my mothers name , details of my official trip to UAE in 2008 ( as I mentioned that in my form 80) and my current employment status.
> 
> I provided the details asked by her but I am bit confused as if she need these information then why she had to wait for me to query her about my case.... I guess the reminder from my side helped and she realized that its been a while on my case.....
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________
> ACS +ve 10th Aug 2012 IELTS : 7W,9R, 7S,8.5L l EOI App: 15th Aug 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :15th Sep 2012 Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 ACK: 4th Oct 2012 CO: 25th Oct 2012 Form 80 submitted: 6th Nov 2012 PCC : pending Medical : pending




yeah same thing happened with me in start of may but that was with out any reminder ...
couple of commercial addresses been asked for External check in form 80...

confusing part is that who is asking this information CO or AISO as our files are with AISO i feel ...

lets see how it goes....cheers


----------



## bukhari

ok Guys a quick query.
Suddenly on my profile this link is appearing *"Organise your health examinations" *
I asked my CO to enable my MEDS (thing) so that I can front-load them. My CO said not to upload MEDS or PCC right now because my application will take at least 6 months to 1 year more (yes she said that).. However "*Organise your health examinations*" link has started appearing and whenever I open it it says "*Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.*"
What does that mean? 
Are SC over? (I didnt get any email for SC for being over neither did my CO.)
is she allowing me to front-load meds?
Does error on opening the MEDS screen appears for everyone?
or is it just a fluke, I am reading too much between the lines?


----------



## zakinaeem

bukhari said:


> ok Guys a quick query.
> Suddenly on my profile this link is appearing *"Organise your health examinations" *
> I asked my CO to enable my MEDS (thing) so that I can front-load them. My CO said not to upload MEDS or PCC right now because my application will take at least 6 months to 1 year more (yes she said that).. However "*Organise your health examinations*" link has started appearing and whenever I open it it says "*Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.*"
> What does that mean?
> Are SC over? (I didnt get any email for SC for being over neither did my CO.)
> is she allowing me to front-load meds?
> Does error on opening the MEDS screen appears for everyone?
> or is it just a fluke, I am reading too much between the lines?


Appeared for me too, is there since a week for me - the CO however says case is in security checks and will take 12+ months.


----------



## bukhari

zakinaeem said:


> Appeared for me too, is there since a week for me - the CO however says case is in security checks and will take 12+ months.


Hei Z,
Long time man!
did you ask your CO for Front loading meds? has it started appearing after that or she did it him/her self?


----------



## zakinaeem

bukhari said:


> Hei Z,
> Long time man!
> did you ask your CO for Front loading meds? has it started appearing after that or she did it him/her self?


I front-loaded my meds on Oct23, 2012, a day before CO allocation - although they were referred and were cleared by MOC on 5th of April, 2013 - CO hadn't asked for meds herself, but did acknowledge she's received them - status on eVisa website says "BF (brought forward)" for medicals, received on 5/04/2013 since then.


----------



## fabregas

bukhari said:


> Hei Z,
> Long time man!
> did you ask your CO for Front loading meds? has it started appearing after that or she did it him/her self?


This link is also appearing for me with the same error. I haven't decided for front loading my meds yet..Haven't asked this from CO either...


----------



## ahmed84

The Med link seems to be a glitch in the system many are facing. I have uploaded mine early March and I still got it. When I asked the CO, she said to not worry about it. So don't read into it that much.


----------



## fabregas

One thing more I just noticed is that the link "Organize your health examinations" is working for all dependants except for me


----------



## opfian

fadiexpart said:


> yeah same thing happened with me in start of may but that was with out any reminder ...
> couple of commercial addresses been asked for External check in form 80...
> 
> confusing part is that who is asking this information CO or AISO as our files are with AISO i feel ...
> 
> lets see how it goes....cheers


Dropped an email to my CO, for inquiring current status


----------



## SMShoaib

*MEDICAL ALERT*

Two Pakistanis received their medical call today. Following is their timeline:

Name: shawais
Profession: Software Engineer
Applied: 26-Jan-2011
Visa: 175
Priority: 4
CO Allocated: 15-Sep-2011
Form 80 Sub: 12-Oct-2011
Medical Call: 2-Jul-2013


Name: MissionOz
Profession: 261311
Applied: 27-Nov-2011
Visa: 176	Vic
Priority: 3
CO Allocated: 6-Dec-2011
Med Call: 2-Jul-2013


----------



## saeeds

zakinaeem said:


> Your timeline looks ridiculously similar to mine bro! I emailed my CO a few days back but all she got back to me with was that the case is undergoing external checks since Feb 22nd, and it may take 12+ months. As for your case, any update is a good update - perhaps its just a coincidence?


Yes Brother...I can see that our timelines are pretty much similar..... wat does she mean by it may take 12+ months? u mean that the security checks might be extended to (Allah forbid) further 12 months more? My CO didnt mention as since when my case is under SC... I guess it might be coincidence ....lets see wat Allah has planned for us...

Regards,
Saeed Ahmed


----------



## saeeds

fadiexpart said:


> yeah same thing happened with me in start of may but that was with out any reminder ...
> couple of commercial addresses been asked for External check in form 80...
> 
> confusing part is that who is asking this information CO or AISO as our files are with AISO i feel ...
> 
> lets see how it goes....cheers


I also feel that our files are with AISO so they might have asked the information... Brother did your CO mentioned that your case in under SC since May? or its just based on the update email?

Regards,
Saeed Ahmed


----------



## mimran

fabregas said:


> One thing more I just noticed is that the link "Organize your health examinations" is working for all dependants except for me


Same case with me. However for other dependents, if we try to arrange health exam by giving passport number and country, it is showing same error as the main applicant.


----------



## Celley

Hello everyone,
Just confused about one thing, i submitted my form80 last month, in Siblings details section i wrote about my sister that she holds no other citizenship except pakistan, even though she holds a Canadian passport and currently living in USA
I gave her USA Address but did not mention about canadian passport..Do u guys thinks it will cause a problem?? If yes what should i do now!
I m vexed about this. help needed


----------



## Celley

Hello everyone,
Just confused about one thing, i submitted my form80 last month, in Siblings details section i wrote about my sister that she holds no other citizenship except pakistan, even though she holds a Canadian passport and currently living in USA
I gave her USA Address but did not mention about canadian passport..Do u guys thinks it will cause a problem?? If yes what should i do now!
I m vexed about this. help needed


----------



## nuked

Celley said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just confused about one thing, i submitted my form80 last month, in Siblings details section i wrote about my sister that she holds no other citizenship except pakistan, even though she holds a Canadian passport and currently living in USA
> I gave her USA Address but did not mention about canadian passport..Do u guys thinks it will cause a problem?? If yes what should i do now!
> I m vexed about this. help needed


I think there is one form that is used to rectify incorrect information.

Ok got it, its Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s) This should be sent to the CO.


----------



## cutehailian

Does anyone know about any social group/yahoogroup or a group on this forum of the pakistanis who have got the grant letters and are planning to move to australia or have already moved there? I desperately need to ask some questions; but i m still not able to find an approperiate forum


----------



## Bravo

bukhari said:


> ok Guys a quick query.
> Suddenly on my profile this link is appearing *"Organise your health examinations" *
> I asked my CO to enable my MEDS (thing) so that I can front-load them. My CO said not to upload MEDS or PCC right now because my application will take at least 6 months to 1 year more (yes she said that).. However "*Organise your health examinations*" link has started appearing and whenever I open it it says "*Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.*"
> What does that mean?
> Are SC over? (I didnt get any email for SC for being over neither did my CO.)
> is she allowing me to front-load meds?
> Does error on opening the MEDS screen appears for everyone?
> or is it just a fluke, I am reading too much between the lines?


Bro, I guess it's a system error as the same link is also appearing on my profile, while my CO has confirmed me that my MEDS were finalized a month ago.

Regards,
Bravo.


----------



## umairmahmood

Celley said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just confused about one thing, i submitted my form80 last month, in Siblings details section i wrote about my sister that she holds no other citizenship except pakistan, even though she holds a Canadian passport and currently living in USA
> I gave her USA Address but did not mention about canadian passport..Do u guys thinks it will cause a problem?? If yes what should i do now!
> I m vexed about this. help needed


Tell me about it!!!
I made a bigger blunder, provided the expired passport instead of my new one but it got rectified once I sent form 1023. You should also do the same.


----------



## umairmahmood

cutehailian said:


> Does anyone know about any social group/yahoogroup or a group on this forum of the pakistanis who have got the grant letters and are planning to move to australia or have already moved there? I desperately need to ask some questions; but i m still not able to find an approperiate forum


I believe this form will do.
I've got the grant and planning to move within 2 months. There are other members with the same status. You can send me or them a PM to clear your queries.


----------



## Celley

umairmahmood said:


> Tell me about it!!!
> I made a bigger blunder, provided the expired passport instead of my new one but it got rectified once I sent form 1023. You should also do the same.


Thanks for your prompt reply , but will it make any difference if i dont inform them like are they really concerned about our siblings? and i have just checked form 1023 
its something like:
Q:12 - The incorrect information provided was on: 
*visa application
*passenger card
*form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances
As i made a blunder in Form80 what should I choose from above??


----------



## nuked

umairmahmood said:


> I believe this form will do.
> I've got the grant and planning to move within 2 months. There are other members with the same status. You can send me or them a PM to clear your queries.


I've opened a new thread where all pakistanis with grant can share their travel dates or issues they are facing prior to travel or if they want to discuss anything.

Follow this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-share-your-views-concerns.html#post1228691


----------



## nuked

Celley said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply , but will it make any difference if i dont inform them like are they really concerned about our siblings? and i have just checked form 1023
> its something like:
> Q:12 - The incorrect information provided was on:
> *visa application
> *passenger card
> *form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances
> As i made a blunder in Form80 what should I choose from above??


If you have a case officer assigned, ideally you should write him or her an email stating the mistake also highlight that you tried to fill in form 1023, but that doesnt give you the provision to highlight a mistake in form 80.

The reason why I say is because lets suppose your case is under SC and ASIO has some information which they are unable to verify, and your form 80 gives some other information, which might raise a flag of something unexpected, 
Although you did not have to hide it, but you never know what kind of security checks happen and you can never say or assume anything. best to be safe and have true information conveyed to CO.

rest, I hope other senior members can comment.


----------



## nuked

umairmahmood said:


> I believe this form will do.
> I've got the grant and planning to move within 2 months. There are other members with the same status. You can send me or them a PM to clear your queries.


Ignore my previous post

I came across this wonderful thread on this forum shared to me by a Pakistani too. instead of reworking on this, this guy has covered almost the minutest possible details. Everyone is welcome and I am sure he wont hesitate to answer some general queries. I am pretty sure you all will love it when you go across the details covered by this gentleman.

Hope you all enjoy it!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...868-experiences-recent-migrant-australia.html


----------



## mimran

Hi All

I can see "Oragnize Health Examination" link under the main applicant and all the dependents on evisa. 

But once we press it, it takes to emedical page and gives the error
"Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later."

For other dependents however this links takes us to a page where we can fill passport number and country, but then once we proceed, it gives the same error.

So kindly let me know what does "Organize Health Exam" link visibility at this stage means ? Does it means that medical call is near ?


----------



## fadiexpart

saeeds said:


> I also feel that our files are with AISO so they might have asked the information... Brother did your CO mentioned that your case in under SC since May? or its just based on the update email?
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed Ahmed


in last couple of emails she stated that ..now you will go through SC and that will take 6-12 months..... and first mail was in may so i am taking that date....

rest known by Allah ....

regards


----------



## SMShoaib

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> I can see "Oragnize Health Examination" link under the main applicant and all the dependents on evisa.
> 
> But once we press it, it takes to emedical page and gives the error
> "Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later."
> 
> For other dependents however this links takes us to a page where we can fill passport number and country, but then once we proceed, it gives the same error.
> 
> So kindly let me know what does "Organize Health Exam" link visibility at this stage means ? Does it means that medical call is near ?


I believe DIAC has linked the medical with online system. Once the applicant receive his medical call the link will be activated. Or may be one can request his CO to activate it if he wants to FL his medical.
Its just my thinking without any evidence.


----------



## Impatient22

*Depressed*



SMShoaib said:


> *MEDICAL ALERT*
> 
> Two Pakistanis received their medical call today. Following is their timeline:
> 
> Name: shawais
> Profession: Software Engineer
> Applied: 26-Jan-2011
> Visa: 175
> Priority: 4
> CO Allocated: 15-Sep-2011
> Form 80 Sub: 12-Oct-2011
> Medical Call: 2-Jul-2013
> 
> 
> Name: MissionOz
> Profession: 261311
> Applied: 27-Nov-2011
> Visa: 176	Vic
> Priority: 3
> CO Allocated: 6-Dec-2011
> Med Call: 2-Jul-2013



Last year July grants were flooding for Pakistanis... but this July they are sleeping i think... !! 

It looks like security checks time has increased from 6-12 months to 12-18 months for 175/176  

Unfair... very unfair


----------



## msvayani

Impatient22 said:


> Last year July grants were flooding for Pakistanis... but this July they are sleeping i think... !!
> 
> It looks like security checks time has increased from 6-12 months to 12-18 months for 175/176
> 
> Unfair... very unfair


July has just started my friend... so just wait and never loose hope


----------



## SMShoaib

Impatient22 said:


> Last year July grants were flooding for Pakistanis... but this July they are sleeping i think... !!
> 
> It looks like security checks time has increased from 6-12 months to 12-18 months for 175/176
> 
> Unfair... very unfair


Brother Impatient, don't be impatient 

As per excel sheet (175/176), there were only one grant and six medical calls in the month of July, 2012. In July, 2013 we already have one grant and two medical calls.

By the way, what is your complete timeline as I've not found your name in the excel sheet


----------



## KHG

i went to a consultant today .. and he told us that he can process our case for 190 and temporary skilled.. 
and he said that the main applicant fits in "marketing specialist".. we checked the JD and found it relevant also. 
I am looking for states where this occupation is in demand list but havent been able to find any.. can anyone help me out


----------



## SMShoaib

KHG said:


> i went to a consultant today .. and he told us that he can process our case for 190 and temporary skilled..
> and he said that the main applicant fits in "marketing specialist".. we checked the JD and found it relevant also.
> I am looking for states where this occupation is in demand list but havent been able to find any.. can anyone help me out


Please check ACT. I think it has. It was there in 2012-13 ACT SOL


----------



## KHG

SMShoaib said:


> Please check ACT. I think it has. It was there in 2012-13 ACT SOL


just checked.. its in ACT only .. :'( 
i am so confused about what to do ..how shud we go about it.. 
I have an un employment period period of 3 yrs. otherwise i might have been able to be the main applicant under the category of HR advisor. (this marketing specialist is for my husband) 
please advice what shud i Do :'(


----------



## SMShoaib

*GRANT ALERT*

Another Grant today
Name: Azim
Application Date: 7-Jan-2012
Visa: 176
Priority: 3
CO Allocated: 17-Jan-2012
Form 80 Sub: 31-Jan-2012
Med/PCC Call: 13-Jun-2013
Grant: 3-Jul-2013


----------



## Impatient22

*Timeline*



SMShoaib said:


> Brother Impatient, don't be impatient
> 
> As per excel sheet (175/176), there were only one grant and six medical calls in the month of July, 2012. In July, 2013 we already have one grant and two medical calls.
> 
> By the way, what is your complete timeline as I've not found your name in the excel sheet


Added timeline in signature... !! Hope u understand the agony now


----------



## Impatient22

SMShoaib said:


> *GRANT ALERT*
> 
> Another Grant today
> Name: Azim
> Application Date: 7-Jan-2012
> Visa: 176
> Priority: 3
> CO Allocated: 17-Jan-2012
> Form 80 Sub: 31-Jan-2012
> Med/PCC Call: 13-Jun-2013
> Grant: 3-Jul-2013


Lucky fellow... congrats !


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Further updates received from IGIS :



> I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise there is no current case with the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO).
> 
> Please contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for information about this application.


I appreciate the advice from the seniors. Does this mean that my SC is done? Any recommended reply or question to be raised to IGIS after this?

PC and Meds were requested in August 2012, should there be any further processing still needed by DIAC?


Thanks
Al


----------



## Rezasol

Aladdin.lb said:


> Further updates received from IGIS :
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the advice from the seniors. Does this mean that my SC is done? Any recommended reply or question to be raised to IGIS after this?
> 
> PC and Meds were requested in August 2012, should there be any further processing still needed by DIAC?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Al


No.. 

forward IGIS' email to CO and ask if there is anything needed from you?


----------



## nuked

Aladdin.lb said:


> Further updates received from IGIS :
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the advice from the seniors. Does this mean that my SC is done? Any recommended reply or question to be raised to IGIS after this?
> 
> PC and Meds were requested in August 2012, should there be any further processing still needed by DIAC?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Al


I am assuming your case is now stuck either in queue or your category is over quota, you should see some light coming this month hopefully when the entire quotas have been refreshed.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## nuked

Impatient22 said:


> Added timeline in signature... !! Hope u understand the agony now


Your agony is right, but can you highlight if your case is under which priority processing group?

I am assuming it should be 4.

Regards.


----------



## nuked

Rezasol said:


> No..
> 
> forward IGIS' email to CO and ask if there is anything needed from you?


Shouldn;t this be pissing your CO? can you do a gentle follow up on whats taking so long?


----------



## KHG

here goes another question to all those who have gone through the skill assessment process and further. 
at what stage is the employment verification done? is it only done at skill assessment level e.g. VETASSESS or it is also done when visa application is lodged after getting EOI approval and state sponsorship?

Thanks a million in advance


----------



## nuked

KHG said:


> here goes another question to all those who have gone through the skill assessment process and further.
> at what stage is the employment verification done? is it only done at skill assessment level e.g. VETASSESS or it is also done when visa application is lodged after getting EOI approval and state sponsorship?
> 
> Thanks a million in advance


I reckon its at both stages.


----------



## w0lverine

Aladdin.lb said:


> Further updates received from IGIS :
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the advice from the seniors. Does this mean that my SC is done? Any recommended reply or question to be raised to IGIS after this?
> 
> PC and Meds were requested in August 2012, should there be any further processing still needed by DIAC?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Al


You should get in touch with your CO, and enquire about your SC. I remember another guy also received a similar reply from IGIS. He checked with DIAC, and they confirmed his SC are done. He received grant within few days!


----------



## Rezasol

nuked said:


> Shouldn;t this be pissing your CO? can you do a gentle follow up on whats taking so long?


I really don't think so.. 
may be he/she never checked with IGIS or thinking it is still with them.. 

really.. doesn't matter..


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Further updates received from IGIS :
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the advice from the seniors. Does this mean that my SC is done? Any recommended reply or question to be raised to IGIS after this?
> 
> PC and Meds were requested in August 2012, should there be any further processing still needed by DIAC?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Al


Brother there is very bright chance that your SC are just recently over. You should contact your CO and request for further action. I don't think quota will be a problem as quotas are for EOI Invitations not for grants.
Also, I cannot overrule this possibility that your SC is not started. Though its chances are very slim but it is possible. Since it was your first contact with IGIS and you have no confirmation from them that your case was or is under security clearance. I sincerely wish my second possibility is wrong and you get grant at earliest.
In any case, I advise you to contact your CO immediately and request for the further action.
Best of luck
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SMShoaib

Impatient22 said:


> Added timeline in signature... !! Hope u understand the agony now


Brother, don't loose hope you are very near to grant. Insha Allah 
Would you please clear:
1. What was the reason of your delay CO allocation? Were you in priority 5 at the time of application and then moved to priority 4 or any other reason?
2. Were you asked by your CO to do the medicals or you did it at your own?
3. How do you know the starting date of your SC? Is your CO informed you or you contacted to IGIS.


----------



## KHG

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, don't loose hope you are very near to grant. Insha Allah
> Would you please clear:
> 1. What was the reason of your delay CO allocation? Were you in priority 5 at the time of application and then moved to priority 4 or any other reason?
> 2. Were you asked by your CO to do the medicals or you did it at your own?
> 3. How do you know the starting date of your SC? Is your CO informed you or you contacted to IGIS.


can you please tell me what is this priority 5 and 4 ??


----------



## nuked

KHG said:


> can you please tell me what is this priority 5 and 4 ??


*Priority processing groups*
RSMS, ENS and state or territory nominated applications—priority groups 1, 2 and 3
Applications from people who are applying under the RSMS are processed as priority group 1. ENS are processed as priority group 2. Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency under a state migration plan receive the third highest level of priority processing.

*Occupations on the SOL – Schedule 1 in effect at 1 July 2012*—priority group 4
All skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1 are included in priority group 4. This includes both independent and family sponsored applications. 
Existing applicants with a nominated occupation added to the SOL will be allocated to case officers before more recently lodged applications in this priority group. 

*All other applications—priority group 5*
Skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation that is not on the SOL and who are not nominated by a state or territory government under a state migration plan will be processed under priority group 5.

Applicants should not contact the department to request that their application be exempt from the priority processing direction. Case officers do not have discretion to exempt applications.

Applicants with a nominated occupation removed from the SOL who have already been allocated a case officer will be contacted directly by their case officer. Applicants with a nominated occupation removed from the SOL who were not allocated to a case officer before 1 July 2012 will only be allocated to a case officer when applications from higher priority groups have been allocated.

Many priority group 5 applicants still face a considerable wait until their application is allocated to a case officer for processing and may wish to consider other options. 

*Options available to applicants in priority group 5*
Visa applicants currently in priority group 5 may want to:

submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect – if invited to apply, this would require a new visa application including payment of the relevant VAC
See: SkillSelect
continue to await a decision on their visa application
consider their eligibility for an employer sponsored visa, which would require a new visa application including payment of the relevant VAC
consider their eligibility for nomination by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, which may require a new visa application
apply for another substantive visa
withdraw their application.
Applicants who decide to withdraw their application are not entitled to a refund of the VAC or compensation for other costs incurred in making an application.


----------



## fmasaud84

I have lodged my application in December and since them i have been assigned 3 different case officer.

now i came to know that i have a 3rd new case officer.

is this normal ?


----------



## SMShoaib

fmasaud84 said:


> I have lodged my application in December and since them i have been assigned 3 different case officer.
> 
> now i came to know that i have a 3rd new case officer.
> 
> is this normal ?


Like any other organization, DIAC also have employee turnover. 
Its normal


----------



## fmasaud84

SMShoaib said:


> Like any other organization, DIAC also have employee turnover.
> Its normal


haha i am just thinking if like this they keep on handing over.. then who is gonna work on that =)


----------



## SMShoaib

fmasaud84 said:


> haha i am just thinking if like this they keep on handing over.. then who is gonna work on that =)


Please don't forget, ASIO is also there


----------



## little.banter

My Dear Brothers,

I have to send the CO email the documents CO asked me. The documents size will be near to 35 MB. Can any one tell me that its fine to attach those file in the email to CO with 35 MB.

Is there any limit for the email of attachment size. I know for upload is max 5 mb per file. But i have to send many documents to CO which CO asked me to send her.

Please suggest me.


----------



## saghirq

*HOW to PAY NSW statesponshorship fee?*

hi.may be it is not the right place to ask this question but i am in a confusion here.I have +ive ACS Assessment and now i am thinking for NSW statesponshorship.But the Problem is that they donot accept Fee through credit card ,they accept only DD and Pay Order acceptable in Australia.I want to know that which banks in pakistan can issue Demand Draft or Pay Order that is acceptable in Australia.


----------



## Impatient22

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, don't loose hope you are very near to grant. Insha Allah
> Would you please clear:
> 1. What was the reason of your delay CO allocation? Were you in priority 5 at the time of application and then moved to priority 4 or any other reason?
> 2. Were you asked by your CO to do the medicals or you did it at your own?
> 3. How do you know the starting date of your SC? Is your CO informed you or you contacted to IGIS.


1- Yes, was at priority 5 when application was logged, then the delay of 4 years... n now moved to 4.
2- CO requested the medicals
3- When there was silence after sending Form 80, we contacted CO and she confirmed that our case has been forwarded for security checks.


----------



## nuked

saghirq said:


> hi.may be it is not the right place to ask this question but i am in a confusion here.I have +ive ACS Assessment and now i am thinking for NSW statesponshorship.But the Problem is that they donot accept Fee through credit card ,they accept only DD and Pay Order acceptable in Australia.I want to know that which banks in pakistan can issue Demand Draft or Pay Order that is acceptable in Australia.


Bank Al Habib has a link bank they issue Australian Currency DD/Payorder. I used them to send my application fee.


----------



## little.banter

saghirq said:


> hi.may be it is not the right place to ask this question but i am in a confusion here.I have +ive ACS Assessment and now i am thinking for NSW statesponshorship.But the Problem is that they donot accept Fee through credit card ,they accept only DD and Pay Order acceptable in Australia.I want to know that which banks in pakistan can issue Demand Draft or Pay Order that is acceptable in Australia.


I got DD from western union they took extra fee and arrange a DD from a bank.
It would be better if you can get DD from you friend who has international account.

Further for you information NSW sponsorships are not opened yet you need to wait. Rest you can do the R&D right now but do not make DD until they do not open their sponserships.


----------



## SMShoaib

Impatient22 said:


> 1- Yes, was at priority 5 when application was logged, then the delay of 4 years... n now moved to 4.
> 2- CO requested the medicals
> 3- When there was silence after sending Form 80, we contacted CO and she confirmed that our case has been forwarded for security checks.


Thanks for the info bro. You are not very far from the grant. Keeping the current trend, I guess, within two months you will hear some good news .
May be CO ask you to redo your medicals


----------



## Impatient22

SMShoaib said:


> Thanks for the info bro. You are not very far from the grant. Keeping the current trend, I guess, within two months you will hear some good news .
> May be CO ask you to redo your medicals


Insha Allah... ! 
Yes, I am are assuming the same. Not sure if Forward loading the medicals will be a good option or not. Lets see.


----------



## msvayani

saghirq said:


> hi.may be it is not the right place to ask this question but i am in a confusion here.I have +ive ACS Assessment and now i am thinking for NSW statesponshorship.But the Problem is that they donot accept Fee through credit card ,they accept only DD and Pay Order acceptable in Australia.I want to know that which banks in pakistan can issue Demand Draft or Pay Order that is acceptable in Australia.


Go to HSBC or Standard Chartered and tell them you want an International DD or Banker's Cheque for Sydney Australia. 

I used HSBC and got the cheque that was referring to HSBC Sydney Main Branch. and it worked in my case.

Hope that helps.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

little.banter said:


> My Dear Brothers,
> 
> I have to send the CO email the documents CO asked me. The documents size will be near to 35 MB. Can any one tell me that its fine to attach those file in the email to CO with 35 MB.
> 
> Is there any limit for the email of attachment size. I know for upload is max 5 mb per file. But i have to send many documents to CO which CO asked me to send her.
> 
> Please suggest me.


brother max lim is 50MB.


----------



## SMShoaib

alhumrashid_chem said:


> brother max lim is 50MB.


Bro, what is the status of your application? When you did your medicals, has it finalized etc


----------



## Bravo

SMShoaib said:


> *GRANT ALERT*
> 
> Another Grant today
> Name: Azim
> Application Date: 7-Jan-2012
> Visa: 176
> Priority: 3
> CO Allocated: 17-Jan-2012
> Form 80 Sub: 31-Jan-2012
> Med/PCC Call: 13-Jun-2013
> Grant: 3-Jul-2013


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## fabregas




----------



## umairmahmood

little.banter said:


> My Dear Brothers,
> 
> I have to send the CO email the documents CO asked me. The documents size will be near to 35 MB. Can any one tell me that its fine to attach those file in the email to CO with 35 MB.
> 
> Is there any limit for the email of attachment size. I know for upload is max 5 mb per file. But i have to send many documents to CO which CO asked me to send her.
> 
> Please suggest me.


You can try to reduce the resolution size of each page. Normally the scanner produces document with very high quality( useful for images) but for document you can still retain the information if you reduce the size. 
In my case i squeezed each page to 50% of it's original size.


----------



## fabregas

little.banter said:


> My Dear Brothers,
> 
> I have to send the CO email the documents CO asked me. The documents size will be near to 35 MB. Can any one tell me that its fine to attach those file in the email to CO with 35 MB.
> 
> Is there any limit for the email of attachment size. I know for upload is max 5 mb per file. But i have to send many documents to CO which CO asked me to send her.
> 
> Please suggest me.


You should optimize them bro..If those are PDFs, try using optimize option in Acrobat Professional..Alternatively try using PDFCreator to create PDFs and reduce the resolution a bit.

Or if those are JPGs, you can reduce the resolution and image size in ADOBE PHOTOSHOP and then use PDFCreator to create PDFs.


----------



## little.banter

alhumrashid_chem said:


> brother max lim is 50MB.



Thanks for the update i ll try to send the docs, i can not reduce their size as they are images and pdf files already.

I think if the email client allowed me to attach the docs in email then their won't be an issue. Gmail allows such limits.


----------



## opfian

little.banter said:


> My Dear Brothers,
> 
> I have to send the CO email the documents CO asked me. The documents size will be near to 35 MB. Can any one tell me that its fine to attach those file in the email to CO with 35 MB.
> 
> Is there any limit for the email of attachment size. I know for upload is max 5 mb per file. But i have to send many documents to CO which CO asked me to send her.
> 
> Please suggest me.


Club the docs according to their category in a pdf files and send them in separate email. Dont forget to put your details as per format in email subject


----------



## Celley

Seniors,
Just a quick query 
As CO's has bulk of mails to attend on daily basis i am afraid that she don't miss my mail, Can u please guide me when i write to CO what should be the subject of the mail ?
The one that we follow i.e, [TRN NO.] [FirstName][Last NAME] [DOB]?? or the problem that i have like "Mistake in Form 80"??
Need suggestions please!


----------



## nuked

Celley said:


> Seniors,
> Just a quick query
> As CO's has bulk of mails to attend on daily basis i am afraid that she don't miss my mail, Can u please guide me when i write to CO what should be the subject of the mail ?
> The one that we follow i.e, [TRN NO.] [FirstName][Last NAME] [DOB]?? or the problem that i have like "Mistake in Form 80"??
> Need suggestions please!


Emails are filtered on the basis of subject since they all go to group mailboxes. You should not write problems in subject, rather your problem should be highlighted in the email content.

Regards.


----------



## SMShoaib

Celley said:


> Seniors,
> Just a quick query
> As CO's has bulk of mails to attend on daily basis i am afraid that she don't miss my mail, Can u please guide me when i write to CO what should be the subject of the mail ?
> The one that we follow i.e, [TRN NO.] [FirstName][Last NAME] [DOB]?? or the problem that i have like "Mistake in Form 80"??
> Need suggestions please!


When I sent an e-mail, i got auto reply which, apart from other things, mentioned this:

_Please ensure that you include the following information in the subject line of all emails to DIAC:
• The applicant’s full name and date of birth
• Case officer’s name
• File reference number

Failure to provide this information may mean that your case may be unable to be identified, or blocked by the server. If you have received this auto-response, your email has not been blocked._


----------



## Celley

SMShoaib said:


> When I sent an e-mail, i got auto reply which, apart from other things, mentioned this:
> 
> _Please ensure that you include the following information in the subject line of all emails to DIAC:
> • The applicant’s full name and date of birth
> • Case officer’s name
> • File reference number
> 
> Failure to provide this information may mean that your case may be unable to be identified, or blocked by the server. If you have received this auto-response, your email has not been blocked._


Thank you Seniors.. I will include all this in my mail's subject.

I got this reply when i submitted my Form-80 in June.

*Thank you for your email. 

If you have attached documents to an email to this mailbox (Brisbane GSM Team 34), this auto reply is confirmation of their receipt, no other confirmation email will be sent.

When contacting your allocated case officer, please ensure you put your case officer's name, the primary applicant's full name, date of birth and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID in the subject line of the email.

If further information or documents are required, your allocated case officer will contact you.*

It means my mail has been delivered to its destination and hasn't been blocked?


----------



## Aladdin.lb

SMShoaib said:


> Brother there is very bright chance that your SC are just recently over. You should contact your CO and request for further action. I don't think quota will be a problem as quotas are for EOI Invitations not for grants.
> Also, I cannot overrule this possibility that your SC is not started. Though its chances are very slim but it is possible. Since it was your first contact with IGIS and you have no confirmation from them that your case was or is under security clearance. I sincerely wish my second possibility is wrong and you get grant at earliest.
> In any case, I advise you to contact your CO immediately and request for the further action.
> Best of luck
> :fingerscrossed:


Thank You brother, and thanks for all other advices.
I asked my agent to contact my CO, lets see.

As 175 Applicants are we on Priority 4 or 5 ?

Best wishes for all
Al


----------



## noixe

little.banter said:


> My Dear Brothers,
> 
> I have to send the CO email the documents CO asked me. The documents size will be near to 35 MB. Can any one tell me that its fine to attach those file in the email to CO with 35 MB.
> 
> Is there any limit for the email of attachment size. I know for upload is max 5 mb per file. But i have to send many documents to CO which CO asked me to send her.
> 
> Please suggest me.


Actually, they opened up again on the 2nd of July.


----------



## noixe

ambproject said:


> I need to know which state does fastest processing and grant you state nomination NSW is way too slow SA seems to be better


Yes, it is slower than other states, but you also need to think about where you to live. There are many factors that you need to take into consideration. 

1. job opportunities: you've landed your grant with 190, and you've landed in SA. Now what? You're looking for jobs. But hey! SA is tight on the job situation. 

2. Your profession: another factor to be taken into consideration is what your profession is. e.g. if you're an engineer, there are a lot more opportunities for you in WA compared to Victoria or NSW. But if you're an IT guy or a Financial Services person, Sydney or Melbourne is where you'd want to be.

3. 2 years state living: you'll have to based in the state that sponsored you for 2 years. This isn't an obligation, but they definitely monitor. 

4. State sponsorship laws: not all states will sponsor you. Like WA, i think, iwll only sponsor you if you've got an employment letter for a WA job. (not sure about this) SO yeah, there are limitations as to which states you can apply.

My opinion about this matter would be to get it slow, but get it right. Do your research before you dive into anything. But if the only thing that matters for you is speedy grant, then pursue that.


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thank You brother, and thanks for all other advices.
> I asked my agent to contact my CO, lets see.
> 
> As 175 Applicants are we on Priority 4 or 5 ?
> 
> Best wishes for all
> Al


In 175, there are both priority 4 and 5. Your timeline suggest that you are in Priority 4 applicant.


----------



## SMShoaib

Celley said:


> Thank you Seniors.. I will include all this in my mail's subject.
> 
> I got this reply when i submitted my Form-80 in June.
> 
> *Thank you for your email.
> 
> If you have attached documents to an email to this mailbox (Brisbane GSM Team 34), this auto reply is confirmation of their receipt, no other confirmation email will be sent.
> 
> When contacting your allocated case officer, please ensure you put your case officer's name, the primary applicant's full name, date of birth and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID in the subject line of the email.
> 
> If further information or documents are required, your allocated case officer will contact you.*
> 
> It means my mail has been delivered to its destination and hasn't been blocked?


Receipt of Auto Reply means your mail is received by DIAC.


----------



## Vic2013

Hi - just a quick question - is VISA 190 subject to lengthy security checks, other delays etc for Pakistanis? as 190 seems to be very quick for everyone else who front loads all docs.

Thanks


----------



## msvayani

Vic2013 said:


> Hi - just a quick question - is VISA 190 subject to lengthy security checks, other delays etc for Pakistanis? as 190 seems to be very quick for everyone else who front loads all docs.
> 
> Thanks


It really depends on a case-by-case basis as it relies on the many factors plus luck. We have witnessed some Pakistanis got the 190 visas quickly. 

So you might be the lucky one to join their gang. 

Good luck!


----------



## SMShoaib

Vic2013 said:


> Hi - just a quick question - is VISA 190 subject to lengthy security checks, other delays etc for Pakistanis? as 190 seems to be very quick for everyone else who front loads all docs.
> 
> Thanks


Your your reference
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## AusPak

No WA not require Employment letter/job offer for sponsorship


noixe said:


> Yes, it is slower than other states, but you also need to think about where you to live. There are many factors that you need to take into consideration.
> 
> 1. job opportunities: you've landed your grant with 190, and you've landed in SA. Now what? You're looking for jobs. But hey! SA is tight on the job situation.
> 
> 2. Your profession: another factor to be taken into consideration is what your profession is. e.g. if you're an engineer, there are a lot more opportunities for you in WA compared to Victoria or NSW. But if you're an IT guy or a Financial Services person, Sydney or Melbourne is where you'd want to be.
> 
> 3. 2 years state living: you'll have to based in the state that sponsored you for 2 years. This isn't an obligation, but they definitely monitor.
> 
> 4. State sponsorship laws: not all states will sponsor you. Like WA, i think, iwll only sponsor you if you've got an employment letter for a WA job. (not sure about this) SO yeah, there are limitations as to which states you can apply.
> 
> My opinion about this matter would be to get it slow, but get it right. Do your research before you dive into anything. But if the only thing that matters for you is speedy grant, then pursue that.


----------



## Vic2013

Thank guys - the timeline is a good guide


----------



## danpid

why do some security checks take 6-8 months and others take up to 20+ months? Its really strange... could anyone explain this please. My cousin is still stuck in external checks since 2009. Does it take longer for applicants with compulsory National Military Service backgrounds?


----------



## opfian

danpid said:


> why do some security checks take 6-8 months and others take up to 20+ months? Its really strange... could anyone explain this please. My cousin is still stuck in external checks since 2009. Does it take longer for applicants with compulsory National Military Service backgrounds?


This is million dollar question, which is yet to be answered.


----------



## opfian

Upon my query regarding 189 application, today i noticed that my PCC (which was front loaded couple of months back) has been updated to status RECEIVED. 


However, I didnt receive any written reply from CO yet.


----------



## SMShoaib

danpid said:


> why do some security checks take 6-8 months and others take up to 20+ months? Its really strange... could anyone explain this please. My cousin is still stuck in external checks since 2009. Does it take longer for applicants with compulsory National Military Service backgrounds?


Can you share complete timeline of your cousin?


----------



## ss_omer

Hi, Just a quick question. Just wanted to know that if Degree assessed by AIMS as Associate Degree for 190 Visa. How much points i can claim for Associate Degree? Is it equivalent to Bachelor Degree? 

Thank in advance.


----------



## fabregas

ss_omer said:


> Hi, Just a quick question. Just wanted to know that if Degree assessed by AIMS as Associate Degree for 190 Visa. How much points i can claim for Associate Degree? Is it equivalent to Bachelor Degree?
> 
> Thank in advance.


You will get 10 points for that..no it is not equivalent to Bachelor Degeree


----------



## little.banter

Yes that is true. if a confirmation comes after ur email it mean they hv rec ur email. They always mentioning such thing in their confirmation reply. no need to be panic 

cheers



Celley said:


> Thank you Seniors.. I will include all this in my mail's subject.
> 
> I got this reply when i submitted my Form-80 in June.
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> If you have attached documents to an email to this mailbox (Brisbane GSM Team 34), this auto reply is confirmation of their receipt, no other confirmation email will be sent.
> 
> When contacting your allocated case officer, please ensure you put your case officer's name, the primary applicant's full name, date of birth and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID in the subject line of the email.
> 
> If further information or documents are required, your allocated case officer will contact you.
> 
> It means my mail has been delivered to its destination and hasn't been blocked?


----------



## ss_omer

One more thing. If i score 55 points in total for the state sponsorship visa for NT. Will DIAC consider my application or will straight away reject? Is it wise step to apply for state nomination with 55 points include nomination points. NT has no IELTS requirement and is not a priority area of many of immigrants, so the chance to get immigration in this state is higher then other states?

any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## opfian

ss_omer said:


> One more thing. If i score 55 points in total for the state sponsorship visa for NT. Will DIAC consider my application or will straight away reject? Is it wise step to apply for state nomination with 55 points include nomination points. NT has no IELTS requirement and is not a priority area of many of immigrants, so the chance to get immigration in this state is higher then other states?
> 
> any suggestions will be appreciated.


You need at least 60 points to qualify as a skilled immigrant. 

Secondly i strongly recommend you to look for relevant job opportunities in your interested state.


----------



## SMShoaib

ss_omer said:


> One more thing. If i score 55 points in total for the state sponsorship visa for NT. Will DIAC consider my application or will straight away reject? Is it wise step to apply for state nomination with 55 points include nomination points. NT has no IELTS requirement and is not a priority area of many of immigrants, so the chance to get immigration in this state is higher then other states?
> 
> any suggestions will be appreciated.


Every state has his own list of occupation that they need. If your occupation is in that list you can provide that relevant documents then you will get the nomination. If you get it your points will be (55+5 = 60). But remember on thing atleast 6 band (each component) of Ielts required to submit the EOI


----------



## little.banter

Guys,

What you suggest ? if you send the documents to CO which he/she request. Is it advisable to upload into online application those documents or no need to be bother ?

Further when uploading the PCC what to select for its _Document Type _- ? *Overseas Police Clearance - National or Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local or Other* ???


----------



## pakidude

*Question asked by CO*

Salam brothers,

its really good to see such a dedicated site for pakis.

I have applied for 189 visa onshore with no points claimed for work experience and already allocated a CO. CO straight for pcc, medical, form 80. Submitted all of those. CO returned to me with following questions,

You have stated that you have worked in XXXXX in 2010. what is the company that operates XXXXXX and address of XXXXXX

please confirm whether you were employed prior to 2009. if yes please provide details of the employer for that period.

I notices that you were not employed or studying whilst in australia in 2008, explain how you were financially supported that period.
_______________________________________________

when filling form 80, I did not read the instructions properly and thats the reason those information were not complete.

Seniors, what does this letter mean ??? Am I in trouble ??? 
Please advise brothers how do I response to this email........


----------



## Rezasol

pakidude said:


> Salam brothers,
> 
> its really good to see such a dedicated site for pakis.
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa onshore with no points claimed for work experience and already allocated a CO. CO straight for pcc, medical, form 80. Submitted all of those. CO returned to me with following questions,
> 
> You have stated that you have worked in XXXXX in 2010. what is the company that operates XXXXXX and address of XXXXXX
> 
> please confirm whether you were employed prior to 2009. if yes please provide details of the employer for that period.
> 
> I notices that you were not employed or studying whilst in australia in 2008, explain how you were financially supported that period.
> _______________________________________________
> 
> when filling form 80, I did not read the instructions properly and thats the reason those information were not complete.
> 
> Seniors, what does this letter mean ??? Am I in trouble ???
> Please advise brothers how do I response to this email........


Reply truthfully.. 
whatever the circumstances were/are


----------



## opfian

pakidude said:


> Salam brothers,
> 
> its really good to see such a dedicated site for pakis.
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa onshore with no points claimed for work experience and already allocated a CO. CO straight for pcc, medical, form 80. Submitted all of those. CO returned to me with following questions,
> 
> You have stated that you have worked in XXXXX in 2010. what is the company that operates XXXXXX and address of XXXXXX
> 
> please confirm whether you were employed prior to 2009. if yes please provide details of the employer for that period.
> 
> I notices that you were not employed or studying whilst in australia in 2008, explain how you were financially supported that period.
> _______________________________________________
> 
> when filling form 80, I did not read the instructions properly and thats the reason those information were not complete.
> 
> Seniors, what does this letter mean ??? Am I in trouble ???
> Please advise brothers how do I response to this email........


There is nothing to worry about. Its normal for COs to ask for complete information, if anything is missing.

Secondly i think above asked information is vital to send case for security checks, in case your CO is interested in it. 189 stats show that almost 99% of the Pakistani applications either onshore or offshore have been referred for SCs.


----------



## nuked

pakidude said:


> Salam brothers,
> 
> its really good to see such a dedicated site for pakis.
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa onshore with no points claimed for work experience and already allocated a CO. CO straight for pcc, medical, form 80. Submitted all of those. CO returned to me with following questions,
> 
> You have stated that you have worked in XXXXX in 2010. what is the company that operates XXXXXX and address of XXXXXX
> 
> please confirm whether you were employed prior to 2009. if yes please provide details of the employer for that period.
> 
> I notices that you were not employed or studying whilst in australia in 2008, explain how you were financially supported that period.
> _______________________________________________
> 
> when filling form 80, I did not read the instructions properly and thats the reason those information were not complete.
> 
> Seniors, what does this letter mean ??? Am I in trouble ???
> Please advise brothers how do I response to this email........


*For the question what is the company that operates XXXXXX and address of XXXXXX*
CO is asking for Company details such as its address and its contact details, Plus the nature of business of this company.


*If you were employed prior to 2009, Simple provide details for that. If for any dates you were unemployed you should highlight that too, even for 1 month period.
*
*Next question is fairly simple, who sponsored your studies when you were in Australia - Your Parent, Guardian. Who ever did. they must have provided some sort of assistance for which you would have some documents. Sharing those should suffice.
*


It should not be a matter of concern but the point to start compiling this infromation in a document and emailing it to CO in detail.

Cheers, Nuked!


----------



## little.banter

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> What you suggest ? if you send the documents to CO which he/she request. Is it advisable to upload into online application those documents or no need to be bother ?
> 
> Further when uploading the PCC what to select for its Document Type - ? Overseas Police Clearance - National or Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local or Other ???


any comments on the above?


----------



## AUSA

little.banter said:


> any comments on the above?


If CO sends ackonwledgement then no need to upload in e visa .. If no response from co then upload into e visa to be on safe side ... 
PCC .. Overseas national document type


----------



## samy25

dear All. 
After struggling hard 4 times in IELTS. i am unable to achieve 7 in all. i score 8.5, 7.5, 8 and always there is one score in 6.5. .... i worked on every aspect and did well but one 6.5 is always in my result.
now i am thinking for 489 and after search i saw that ONLY Tasmania is offering for ICT Business analyst.

Victoria offer 489 for BA but with 7 in each, SA offer BA only to its graduates.

please guys guide me if any other state for ICT BA on 489??

i will be very grateful as u guys knows since nov 12 i am in this struggle.

samy


----------



## AUSA

samy25 said:


> dear All.
> After struggling hard 4 times in IELTS. i am unable to achieve 7 in all. i score 8.5, 7.5, 8 and always there is one score in 6.5. .... i worked on every aspect and did well but one 6.5 is always in my result.
> now i am thinking for 489 and after search i saw that ONLY Tasmania is offering for ICT Business analyst.
> 
> Victoria offer 489 for BA but with 7 in each, SA offer BA only to its graduates.
> 
> please guys guide me if any other state for ICT BA on 489??
> 
> i will be very grateful as u guys knows since nov 12 i am in this struggle.
> 
> samy


r u not qualifying for 190 ?


----------



## little.banter

AUSA said:


> If CO sends ackonwledgement then no need to upload in e visa .. If no response from co then upload into e visa to be on safe side ...
> PCC .. Overseas national document type


I got the confirmation from that is auto reply that diac has received my email. Should i wait for the email from CO as well ?


----------



## samy25

AUSA said:


> r u not qualifying for 190 ?


NO ... i am at 55 for 190.. ielts 7 10 points lacking... with 489 exact 60 points.
plz guide


----------



## mimran

samy25 said:


> dear All.
> After struggling hard 4 times in IELTS. i am unable to achieve 7 in all. i score 8.5, 7.5, 8 and always there is one score in 6.5. .... i worked on every aspect and did well but one 6.5 is always in my result.
> now i am thinking for 489 and after search i saw that ONLY Tasmania is offering for ICT Business analyst.
> 
> Victoria offer 489 for BA but with 7 in each, SA offer BA only to its graduates.
> 
> please guys guide me if any other state for ICT BA on 489??
> 
> i will be very grateful as u guys knows since nov 12 i am in this struggle.
> 
> samy


Hi 

Are you facing difficulty in any one section, like I faced below 7 in reading twice before finally hitting 7+. Probably some lack in listening. For reading, I started reading news papers, articles, timing my tests and continuous practice.

It sure is a very frustrating process, if we lack only 0.5 in only one of the sections. Nevertheless, dont loose hope. Hopefully you will achieve it soon. 

Best of luck.


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> dear All.
> After struggling hard 4 times in IELTS. i am unable to achieve 7 in all. i score 8.5, 7.5, 8 and always there is one score in 6.5. .... i worked on every aspect and did well but one 6.5 is always in my result.
> now i am thinking for 489 and after search i saw that ONLY Tasmania is offering for ICT Business analyst.
> 
> Victoria offer 489 for BA but with 7 in each, SA offer BA only to its graduates.
> 
> please guys guide me if any other state for ICT BA on 489??
> 
> i will be very grateful as u guys knows since nov 12 i am in this struggle.
> 
> samy


I think you need to change your way of attempting IELETS. This whole exam is merely 'time management' except the speaking part.

You may try the book "target band 7", author has covered every part of exam in very effective manner (i studied this book for like 10 times  )

In my opinion 489 will be a tough decision. Just go for IELETS an other time, put extra effort, take break for a week or two from your work and get the job done.


----------



## afzal067

samy25 said:


> dear All.
> After struggling hard 4 times in IELTS. i am unable to achieve 7 in all. i score 8.5, 7.5, 8 and always there is one score in 6.5. .... i worked on every aspect and did well but one 6.5 is always in my result.
> now i am thinking for 489 and after search i saw that ONLY Tasmania is offering for ICT Business analyst.
> 
> Victoria offer 489 for BA but with 7 in each, SA offer BA only to its graduates.
> 
> please guys guide me if any other state for ICT BA on 489??
> 
> i will be very grateful as u guys knows since nov 12 i am in this struggle.
> 
> samy


I m in the same situation bro. I have tried twice and every time i end up taking less than 7 in listening only, rest go fine. May I know how much is your experience? May be you could consider waiting till your experience reaches 8 year so that you can get extra 5 points for experience.


----------



## pakidude

nuked said:


> *For the question what is the company that operates XXXXXX and address of XXXXXX*
> CO is asking for Company details such as its address and its contact details, Plus the nature of business of this company.
> 
> 
> *If you were employed prior to 2009, Simple provide details for that. If for any dates you were unemployed you should highlight that too, even for 1 month period.
> *
> *Next question is fairly simple, who sponsored your studies when you were in Australia - Your Parent, Guardian. Who ever did. they must have provided some sort of assistance for which you would have some documents. Sharing those should suffice.
> *
> 
> 
> It should not be a matter of concern but the point to start compiling this infromation in a document and emailing it to CO in detail.
> 
> Cheers, Nuked!


Salam brothers,

Thanks a lot to Nuked, Opfium and Razasol for quick responses.....

Actually I worked in different places some were well known companies and some awere privately owned unknown shops so while filling the form 80, I did not think it will be a big deal if i miss some of those unknown ones................

Anyway brothers, as you have advised i have prepared a revised form 80 with more details and will submit it on monday......lets see what is gonna happen......

I pray for everyone to be granted their visa real soon in this forum and please pray for me as well, inshallah we all will be able to come through this hardle.................


----------



## samy25

afzal067 said:


> I m in the same situation bro. I have tried twice and every time i end up taking less than 7 in listening only, rest go fine. May I know how much is your experience? May be you could consider waiting till your experience reaches 8 year so that you can get extra 5 points for experience.



i already claiming 15 points for exp... i gave ielts four times. at home i always score 7.5 to 8 in listening but in exam i always get 6.5 and rest all score above 7 n 8...
i got typhoid from center water plus heat stroke from this recent exam coz of their inadequate coolng facility got down for three weeks so u can imagine it is like i gave up on ielts.


----------



## samy25

opfian said:


> I think you need to change your way of attempting IELETS. This whole exam is merely 'time management' except the speaking part.
> 
> You may try the book "target band 7", author has covered every part of exam in very effective manner (i studied this book for like 10 times  )
> 
> In my opinion 489 will be a tough decision. Just go for IELETS an other time, put extra effort, take break for a week or two from your work and get the job done.



why 489 would be tough??
as if i am ready without medicare then i hope that after two years for sure i can get 887... please advice if there are further issues??


----------



## AUSA

little.banter said:


> I got the confirmation from that is auto reply that diac has received my email. Should i wait for the email from CO as well ?


Yea CO will update you abt docs recieved within 21 days ofemail otherwise u can resend email asking for acnowledgement


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> why 489 would be tough??
> as if i am ready without medicare then i hope that after two years for sure i can get 887... please advice if there are further issues??


You have problem with listening, i thin it can be easily tackle provided you work in right direction. I advise you to take help from some IELETS coaching instructor.

Well there aren't other issues except getting limited to a region and medicare but why to chose the hard path?


----------



## bhura

Just received the same typical reply from co about the status 
Still under standard checking and processing 
Doesn't seem to get this visa in near future


----------



## SMShoaib

A few days back I asked, my CO, about the date on which my SC stated. Today he said Sept 2012


----------



## SMShoaib

insanesanatic said:


> Naati level 1 translation oral (URDU-ENGLISH Bothways) gives 5 points.
> 
> Cost around $900 AU and its not that hard.
> 
> 70/100 I think are the passing marks and I got 66 without any preparation.
> 
> Its better to focus on IELTS 7 than on NAATI.


It will be an excellent news for someone. Would you please share more info/website about it


----------



## samy25

thanks guys for raising my hopes again. i ll do ielst again but applying for 489 as well.. dont want to loose this year.
can any one please tell me about Tasmania job scenerio??
and plz tell:
can you do any kind of job as fulltime to fullfil 887 visa or i have to wrok as business analyst??

plz guide


----------



## imranali82

SMShoaib said:


> *GRANT ALERT*
> 
> Another Grant today
> Name: Azim
> Application Date: 7-Jan-2012
> Visa: 176
> Priority: 3
> CO Allocated: 17-Jan-2012
> Form 80 Sub: 31-Jan-2012
> Med/PCC Call: 13-Jun-2013
> Grant: 3-Jul-2013


Congratulations!!!..... July is a definitely a happening time....


----------



## imranali82

I recently came in touch with my CO and asked about initiation time of my SC and also what is the approximate timeline for cases with my application type and geographic area, to which she replied that my SC was initiated in August 2012. and typically it will take 12 ~ 18 months.

Heres the complete timeline, as I cant make my signature as yet (the forum isnt allowing me) 

IELTS 7.5 Visa: 175 Applied: 26/6/2012 Form 80: 20/6/2012 CO assigned & SC initiated: 26/8/2012 Med/PPC: Waiting


----------



## Impatient22

SMShoaib said:


> A few days back I asked, my CO, about the date on which my SC stated. Today he said Sept 2012


And COs typical reply these days is "SC will take 12- 18 months" which was initially 6-12 months. 

Hope this wait ends soon for all of us.


----------



## softhearted

samy25 said:


> i already claiming 15 points for exp... i gave ielts four times. at home i always score 7.5 to 8 in listening but in exam i always get 6.5 and rest all score above 7 n 8...
> i got typhoid from center water plus heat stroke from this recent exam coz of their inadequate coolng facility got down for three weeks so u can imagine it is like i gave up on ielts.


Dear Samy,

Its not the exam technicalities you are fearing from, its the exam aroma that you cant absorb. You remind me of myself, I prepared for the IELTS not only myself but helped my wife as well, and she cleared the first time while I kept taking -.5 in 1/4 till the third time when I got 7.5 + in all.

My advice, take the exam as a chill pill. Just think of it as a game, and try to be as cool as possible. Just think, you have already attempted a couple of times, and you are attempting another one. The worst you could do is score less then previous one, but best you could nail the exam. 

Take deep breaths and have a smile all the time. Look at the people occasionally at the exam and try to relax. While the listening test, if a question goes unanswered, just let it go. Normally thinking of 1 question go takes couple or sometime 4-5 more. So taking it normal is the only key you could make it. 

Just go do it once again. English is just a language, not a rocket science.

Cheers


----------



## auspakaim

Hello Every One,

I am new to this form, I am so much excited to see the such a dedicated form of Pakistan. Can any one guide me. I am planning to apply for the immigration but before i want to clear few questions i want to clarify them.

I want to know what medical test do they take ? 

Do they take Hep A,B and C tests ? My consultant told me that they do not take Hep C related test. But I want to get the confirmations of my Paki fellows further i also want some suggestion what to do in this regard. 

Actually my spouse had hep c but its been cured however in screening the foot print will be show. I want to a suggest if i go for medical should i declare about Hep C or not. Consultant asked me not to mention that as they do not take the tests... I do not want why he is asking me to do so may be he is only interested in getting the case and fee.

My friends please advise me what to do in such circumstances for which option i should go.


----------



## Impatient22

Medical includes, Chest Xray, Blood and urine test, and general health.. eyesight/weight/ bp etc... 
But yes there is a checklist where you are asked for medical history... It has got a point that if you ever had hepatitis etc... ! I don't think you should lie as you can mention that it has been cured.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

SMShoaib said:


> A few days back I asked, my CO, about the date on which my SC stated. Today he said Sept 2012


Bro Shoaib,

Did you inquire with IGIS if your SC is already finalized by now ?

Best
Al


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Bro Shoaib,
> 
> Did you inquire with IGIS if your SC is already finalized by now ?
> 
> Best
> Al


I inquired in March, it was there with ASIO. IGIS told me not to ask before Sept 2013. So, i'll wait till Sept.


----------



## imranali82

SMShoaib said:


> I inquired in March, it was there with ASIO. IGIS told me not to ask before Sept 2013. So, i'll wait till Sept.


How to ask IGIS, any email address? My 12 months will be completed in Aug 2013,

Regards,
Imran


----------



## Kostya

imranali82 said:


> How to ask IGIS, any email address? My 12 months will be completed in Aug 2013,
> 
> Regards,
> Imran


Hi Imran,

A link is IGIS - tips - immigration matters

You may lodge your complaint / inquiry already. All you need - more than 12 months since visa application was lodged. 

I lodged an inquiry for my 175th application last week and waiting for reply.

Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## lahori_Dude

*CO Not Responding*

Dear Friends,
What would you suggest for someone like me whose CO never even once responded to any one email or query since the case is lodged (Past 7 months). The only time I heard was when CO sent an email (right after allocation seven months ago) requiring more documents and then acknowledged the receipt of those documents and that was the end of it. I have sent almost one email a month in the past 7 months inquiring info/progress on my case. No Answer Ever. I called helpline twice but they said CO's didn't always respond to emails (stupid excuse). Plz suggest how to get him to realize that I have queries too.


----------



## Rezasol

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear Friends,
> What would you suggest for someone like me whose CO never even once responded to any one email or query since the case is lodged (Past 7 months). The only time I heard was when CO sent an email (right after allocation seven months ago) requiring more documents and then acknowledged the receipt of those documents and that was the end of it. I have sent almost one email a month in the past 7 months inquiring info/progress on my case. No Answer Ever. I called helpline twice but they said CO's didn't always respond to emails (stupid excuse). Plz suggest how to get him to realize that I have queries too.


One too many emails brother.. 
If you're really concerned, call them!


----------



## Ambe

SMShoaib said:


> I inquired in March, it was there with ASIO. IGIS told me not to ask before Sept 2013. So, i'll wait till Sept.


Hello Shoaib,

When did you lodge your application..and what is your visa type?

My CO also replied last month and stated that my case is in SC, and can take upto 12 months max. However, I was thinking that according to SC my visa is still a long way..but my medicals will expire March next year. That means I have to undergo medical test again next year?


----------



## Kostya

Ambe said:


> However, I was thinking that according to SC my visa is still a long way..but my medicals will expire March next year. That means I have to undergo medical test again next year?


Hi!

It might be interesting for all applicants who stuck with SC.

I lodged a complaint with DIAC due to a certain reason and also mentioned that my medicals would expire soon. And I got the following answer regarding this matter from GSM Manager of Team 33:



> Your health checks will expire on ***, however Case Officers have the discretion to apply a health extension of up to 6 months.


Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## Ambe

Thanks Kostyana. That does sound some what relaxing, because undergoing medical tests again looks to me hectic !

One more thing Shoaib, has anybody got the good news of clearing there medicals once they were referred? And how much time it took for medicals to be cleared?


----------



## Impatient22

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> It might be interesting for all applicants who stuck with SC.
> 
> I lodged a complaint with DIAC due to a certain reason and also mentioned that my medicals would expire soon. And I got the following answer regarding this matter from GSM Manager of Team 33:
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Kostya


Thanks for sharing... ! a bit relief but again it may vary from CO to CO.


----------



## Ambe

Impatient22 said:


> Thanks for sharing... ! a bit relief but again it may vary from CO to CO.


Hi,

I just saw your timeline, and a question popped up in my mind. You have submitted your medicals in March last year. Did CO asked you at that time, or was it your own decision?


----------



## Impatient22

Ambe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just saw your timeline, and a question popped up in my mind. You have submitted your medicals in March last year. Did CO asked you at that time, or was it your own decision?


CO asked for it.


----------



## SMShoaib

Ambe said:


> Hello Shoaib,
> 
> When did you lodge your application..and what is your visa type?
> 
> My CO also replied last month and stated that my case is in SC, and can take upto 12 months max. However, I was thinking that according to SC my visa is still a long way..but my medicals will expire March next year. That means I have to undergo medical test again next year?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
175 Mechanical Engineer applied 14-02-12 | CO Assigned:06-08-2012 .....


----------



## Rezasol

Visa Granted today!


----------



## SMShoaib

Ambe said:


> Thanks Kostyana. That does sound some what relaxing, because undergoing medical tests again looks to me hectic !
> 
> One more thing Shoaib, has anybody got the good news of clearing there medicals once they were referred? And how much time it took for medicals to be cleared?


As per excel sheet, nowadays there are around 90% medicals are being referred and Alhamdolillah all of them has cleared.


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPORTING

Two grants today*

*Name: Rezasol*
Applied 22-06-2011
CO 06-02-2012
Meds FL 20-02-2013
Referred 22-02-2013
Meds Finalized 01-06-2013
PCC Call 21-06-2013
PCC Submitted 02-07-2013
Grant 09-07-2013


*Name: Maack*
Occupation: Software Engineer
Applied: 23-May-2011
Visa Type: 176 Family Sponsored Priority: 4
CO Assigned: 28-Nov-2011
Medical/PCC Call: 12-Apr-2013
Grant: 9-Jul-2013


----------



## SMShoaib

Rezasol said:


> Visa Granted today!


Congratulation Brother :clap2:
Atlast your patience paid off 
All the best for your future lane:


----------



## Impatient22

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Brother :clap2:
> Atlast your patience paid off
> All the best for your future lane:


Whenever I see a grant alert ... I feel so happy as if this grant is for me 
Congrats


----------



## SMShoaib

Impatient22 said:


> Whenever I see a grant alert ... I feel so happy as if this grant is for me
> Congrats


Don't worry bro. your grant is not very far


----------



## nuked

Ambe said:


> Thanks Kostyana. That does sound some what relaxing, because undergoing medical tests again looks to me hectic !
> 
> One more thing Shoaib, has anybody got the good news of clearing there medicals once they were referred? And how much time it took for medicals to be cleared?


my medicals got cleared in 8 days with a grant notification


----------



## nuked

Rezasol said:


> Visa Granted today!


Mabrook Reza! what are your next plans. keep us posted. I am planning to travel in November


----------



## khanash

theres one thing that im noticing......the job verification call is now being done by vetassess rather than DIAC.......around 70 percent of the vetassess applicants are recieving verification calls but none of the applicants 189 or 190 recived any verification call from the DIAC.......
any comments


----------



## opfian

SMShoaib said:


> REPORTING
> 
> Two grants today
> 
> Name: Rezasol
> Applied 22-06-2011
> CO 06-02-2012
> Meds FL 20-02-2013
> Referred 22-02-2013
> Meds Finalized 01-06-2013
> PCC Call 21-06-2013
> PCC Submitted 02-07-2013
> Grant 09-07-2013
> 
> Name: Maack
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Applied: 23-May-2011
> Visa Type: 176 Family Sponsored Priority: 4
> CO Assigned: 28-Nov-2011
> Medical/PCC Call: 12-Apr-2013
> Grant: 9-Jul-2013


Mabrooooook!!!


----------



## Impatient22

Rezasol said:


> Visa Granted today!


Rezasol, when did u submitted form80 ?


----------



## Rezasol

nuked said:


> Mabrook Reza! what are your next plans. keep us posted. I am planning to travel in November


Planning to go to Sydney.. 
5 to 10 days after eid.. whenever the preps are completed!


----------



## Rezasol

Impatient22 said:


> Rezasol, when did u submitted form80 ?


Frontloaded June 2011


----------



## imranali82

Rezasol said:


> Visa Granted today!


Congratulations.!! your patience paid off....

Regards,
Imran


----------



## Schnitzer

Rezasol said:


> Visa Granted today!


Congratulations!!


----------



## umairmahmood

Rezasol said:


> Visa Granted today!


Congratulations


----------



## N.Ali

Rezasol said:


> Visa Granted today!


congrats... wishing you a prosperous future ahead :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Impatient22

Rezasol said:


> Frontloaded June 2011


Are u sure June 2011? Any idea when ur security checks started?


----------



## fadiexpart

A reading from another forum....

http://community.embraceaustralia.com/forum/topics/visa-file-in-checking-with



Some of the checks are called "Internal checks." What this means is that DIAC contact the Aussie embassy in your country of origin and ask them to check on things like your past and present employment. The Embassy staff make it their business to be chummy with the Security and Intelligence services in the applicant's country and so forth. 

Some of the checks are called "External checks." Those are done by ASIO and IGIS, which are the Aussie Government's own security and intelligence agencies. These are external checks because they are not controlled by DIAC - they are not all part of the Dept of Immi.

It is impossible to get the ASPC to say exactly what they are checking and who is doing the checking. That is classified, secret information and the only thing the ASPC ever say is that they are doing "routine checking."

The process can take several months. Under Policy, DIAC do not chase any other Government organisations. The Embassies are run by DFAT. DFAT is the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade. The DFAT people are forbidden to chase the local Government agencies in the relevant country because the foreign Government does not have to cooperate with the Aussie Government, so upsetting the local Government would be counter productive. There is also an Official Assumption that the staff in the other Aussie Government Departments and Agencies are just as efficient as DIAC's own staff, so they can be trusted to send information to DIAC as soon as they can spare time to get round to doing the necessary checking at their end of things. The ASPC won't chase them so there is nothing the visa applicant can do except wait, hon.




cheers....


----------



## Rezasol

Impatient22 said:


> Are u sure June 2011? Any idea when ur security checks started?


No idea.. and yes.. within 28 days of application lodgement.. i submitted form 80 and form 1221


----------



## sunnyyy

Rezasol said:


> Visa Granted today!


MashaAllah, Congrats man!! 
All the very best!

Regards


----------



## samy25

Hi all,
all of you encouraged me for IELTS once again. i am goign to sit on 27th July. i withdrew my EOI for 489, though i already applied for tasmania 489, they will take two weeks or more. after that i hope if out come positive they will ask my EOI. 
is that so???
please guide.


note IELTS result will come by 10th of aug, till then i have to suspend my EOI.)


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> Hi all,
> all of you encouraged me for IELTS once again. i am goign to sit on 27th July. i withdrew my EOI for 489, though i already applied for tasmania 489, they will take two weeks or more. after that i hope if out come positive they will ask my EOI.
> is that so???
> please guide.
> 
> note IELTS result will come by 10th of aug, till then i have to suspend my EOI.)


Good decision. I think you can just send them email with request to withdraw your application as you are not interested anymore


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPORTING*

Another Grant today

Name: Wizard
176 Visa applied: 17-10-2011
CO Allocation: 08-11-2011
Form 80: 16-11-2011
Med/PCC: 16-06-2013
Med Submitted: 25-06-2013
PCC 1 Submitted: 26-06-2013
PCC 2 Submitted: 04-07-2013
Grant: 12-07-2013
Initial Entry Date: 11-06-2014


----------



## opfian

SMShoaib said:


> REPORTING
> 
> Another Grant today
> 
> Name: Wizard
> 176 Visa applied: 17-10-2011
> CO Allocation: 08-11-2011
> Form 80: 16-11-2011
> Med/PCC: 16-06-2013
> Med Submitted: 25-06-2013
> PCC 1 Submitted: 26-06-2013
> PCC 2 Submitted: 04-07-2013
> Grant: 12-07-2013
> Initial Entry Date: 11-06-2014


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bhura

Opfian
Have you asked about your status from Co recently 
Looks like sc is taking about 18 months


----------



## bhura

samy25 said:


> Hi all,
> all of you encouraged me for IELTS once again. i am goign to sit on 27th July. i withdrew my EOI for 489, though i already applied for tasmania 489, they will take two weeks or more. after that i hope if out come positive they will ask my EOI.
> is that so???
> please guide.
> 
> 
> note IELTS result will come by 10th of aug, till then i have to suspend my EOI.)


Samy25
Even if you receive the sponsorship letter you can reply them saying you don't require it any more .
This is what I did while having sponsorship letter got invitation of 189 visa 
Better pullout your application coz it might create problem when you ll apply for 190,

Regards 
Bhura


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Opfian
> Have you asked about your status from Co recently
> Looks like sc is taking about 18 months


I dropped i an email last week but didn't receive any reply. I m looking forward to send them reminder on monday.

How about you?


----------



## bhura

opfian said:


> I dropped i an email last week but didn't receive any reply. I m looking forward to send them reminder on monday.
> 
> How about you?


I got same standard reply after 18 days of my mail.


----------



## opfian

insanesanatic said:


> I checked my visa status today and the "Organize health ..." link has been replaced by the following statement:
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> I front loaded my medicals.
> 
> Any idea what this means?
> 
> Visa Sub-Class189: Applied - 1 Feb 2013 On-Shore, Meds - Front loaded.


Same is also coming in my application as well, though i didnt FL my meds.

It means CO has been empowered by system to initiate medicals examination request on their consent. Cutting it short, i think its a way of controlling front loading of medicals.


----------



## nuked

insanesanatic said:


> I checked my visa status today and the "Organize health ..." link has been replaced by the following statement:
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> I front loaded my medicals.
> 
> Any idea what this means?
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Sub-Class189: Applied - 1 Feb 2013 On-Shore, Meds - Front loaded.


Since your timeline mentions you have frontloaded your medicals, this means that they have been referred to Aus Govt Med Office, who determines if you have any serious health concerns or any past history.

Nothing of grave concern if you havent had any past serious illness or anything reported unusual in your medical report. Almost 80% (rough estimate) medicals on this forum, I see have been referred especially from Pakistan. I have hardly come across, and especially a Pakistani applicant lately whose med were not referred. Dont worry, prepare to get a grant email soon. 

Good Luck!


----------



## nuked

opfian said:


> Same is also coming in my application as well, though i didnt FL my meds.
> 
> It means CO has been empowered by system to initiate medicals examination request on their consent. Cutting it short, i think its a way of controlling front loading of medicals.


It might be true in your case since you havent FL your medicals. You never know! maybe they are getting ready to send you a medical call soon.

Good Luck!


----------



## opfian

nuked said:


> It might be true in your case since you havent FL your medicals. You never know! maybe they are getting ready to send you a medical call soon.
> 
> Good Luck!


I think its a new provision in system? Did you experience the same when you loaded your meds?


----------



## nuked

opfian said:


> I think its a new provision in system? Did you experience the same when you loaded your meds?


Mine was a paper application, and I did not front load the meds.

Regards


----------



## Ambe

opfian said:


> I dropped i an email last week but didn't receive any reply. I m looking forward to send them reminder on monday.
> 
> How about you?


Hello,

Same situation here. CO takes lot of time to reply.
Have your medicals been done? Are they referred?


----------



## Ambe

bhura said:


> I got same standard reply after 18 days of my mail.


What is your Team number? I get standard reply after a week usually.
Also, has your meds done? Are they referred?


----------



## nuked

Looks like the COs are fasting too these days, replying late  Just kidding, no offences meant.


----------



## SMShoaib

insanesanatic said:


> I checked my visa status today and the "Organize health ..." link has been replaced by the following statement:
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> I front loaded my medicals.
> 
> Any idea what this means?
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Sub-Class189: Applied - 1 Feb 2013 On-Shore, Meds - Front loaded.


I think it simply means your medicals have been referred. Would you please share when you did your medicals?


----------



## opfian

Ambe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Same situation here. CO takes lot of time to reply.
> Have your medicals been done? Are they referred?


Nope, my co told me not to go for meds and pcc until explicitly informed to do so. However, at that time i was already done with PCC, which i have submitted and received status was marked by CO


----------



## imranali82

Ambe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Same situation here. CO takes lot of time to reply.
> Have your medicals been done? Are they referred?


I get reply after 3 working days, max 4 if over the weekend. last time i communicated to my CO i mail on thursday afternoon PST and received reply on tuesday morning PST.

Hope it helps

Regards,


----------



## opfian

imranali82 said:


> I get reply after 3 working days, max 4 if over the weekend. last time i communicated to my CO i mail on thursday afternoon PST and received reply on tuesday morning PST.
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Regards,


I emailed my CO on july 01, still no reply :/


----------



## Ambe

opfian said:


> I emailed my CO on july 01, still no reply :/


What are your teams?


----------



## opfian

Ambe said:


> What are your teams?


Mine is T4


----------



## imranali82

opfian said:


> I emailed my CO on july 01, still no reply :/


hmm might drop in with a phone call if the query is urgent, I am dealing with Team 2 adelaide and recently my CO has changed ( organization iteration i presume) but even then the response time is good.

Regards,
Imran


----------



## farhanghafoor

My CO sent me an email today asking following questions;

.Please provide the date from for the applicant’s current residential address period. 

· Please provide the applicant’s full Australian Residential address history for the period 01 January 2011 to current, please ensure there are no gaps. 

· Please provide details of all travel documents ever held by the applicant, we note international movements prior to the issue date of the current passport. 

· Please provide details of the applicant’s education/employment for the period since leaving school to 30 June 2003 (this includes unemployment).

· Please provide the full course title and clarify whether the course undertaken for the period September 2011 to January 2012 was a diploma, certificate etc. 

· Please provide the course outcome for the period September 2011 to January 2012. 

After asking all the silly questions my 189 case was sent fr security checks on 1st June, 2013. she sent me this email today.


----------



## samy25

opfian said:


> Good decision. I think you can just send them email with request to withdraw your application as you are not interested anymore


i didnt get a chance to write them that i am not interested as they replied me with "REJECTED" and reason is as under:

DECISION REASON
You have not secured either a job offer or any feedback from any Tasmanian employers. In the current economic climate we choose not to sponsor you without either a job offer or strong feedback on your employment prospects.


now what is this..  .. as on website there is no such condition for tasmania on 489.

m so upset with every passing day


----------



## bhura

Ambe said:


> What is your Team number? I get standard reply after a week usually.
> Also, has your meds done? Are they referred?


Hi Ambe
My team is T4, I haven't done medicals as my CO clearly mentioned that it would be requested once all other requirements are met( which I guess is SC)
I still have my medicals valid till end of this month I did for my 475 visa last year and CO has authority to extend it for another 3 Months, 
Hope to get SC done by that time
Regards


----------



## nuked

samy25 said:


> i didnt get a chance to write them that i am not interested as they replied me with "REJECTED" and reason is as under:
> 
> DECISION REASON
> You have not secured either a job offer or any feedback from any Tasmanian employers. In the current economic climate we choose not to sponsor you without either a job offer or strong feedback on your employment prospects.
> 
> 
> now what is this..  .. as on website there is no such condition for tasmania on 489.
> 
> m so upset with every passing day


Sad to hear that, you did not get a chance to write to them? how long in between, before they just emailed you for being rejected?


----------



## samy25

nuked said:


> Sad to hear that, you did not get a chance to write to them? how long in between, before they just emailed you for being rejected?



No they replied me within three days, but the point is how could the refuse me on such basis.... like it is not written on web...

ahhhh they can..they can do every thing.


----------



## nuked

samy25 said:


> No they replied me within three days, but the point is how could the refuse me on such basis.... like it is not written on web...
> 
> ahhhh they can..they can do every thing.


I checked Tasmania immigration website, and I see following:


> Eligibility requirements
> 
> To be eligible to apply for state nomination, you must meet one of the following sets of requirements
> 
> *Graduates of a Tasmanian education institution*
> 
> *Applicants who have an occupation on the Tasmanian SMP list*
> Those who have an occupation on the Tasmanian SMP list, have more than five years of work experience post qualification in their nominated occupation, and have secured a formal job offer from a Tasmanian employer. Off-list nominations do not apply.
> 
> *Medical professionals with full-time employment in Tasmania*


Which category do you belong to?


----------



## SMShoaib

samy25 said:


> No they replied me within three days, but the point is how could the refuse me on such basis.... like it is not written on web...
> 
> ahhhh they can..they can do every thing.


It is stated in their website

_"*Applicants who are currently outside Australia*

Regardless of the current residence location, those who have occupations on the Tasmanian SMP list, more than 5 years of work experience post qualification and be able to demonstrate strong and genuine interest from a Tasmanian employer and/or strong, substantial and current links to Tasmania."_


Migrating to Tasmania | Subclass 489


----------



## nuked

samy25 said:


> No they replied me within three days, but the point is how could the refuse me on such basis.... like it is not written on web...
> 
> ahhhh they can..they can do every thing.


This rejection should not be taken hard, I know I may sound silly, but if you ACS is still valid, try for Independent Migration, what profession are you from?


----------



## samy25

nuked said:


> This rejection should not be taken hard, I know I may sound silly, but if you ACS is still valid, try for Independent Migration, what profession are you from?


i feel like dumb nowadays.. i am ICT business analyst and on the list. but i guess i overlook employer requirement or may be the mentioned it now... m so confuse.. thanks guys for always being around..
yes i am goign for IELTS again.. for 189. but i am still surprised that if i can read it in ur comments why couldnot i read it before....


----------



## nuked

samy25 said:


> i feel like dumb nowadays.. i am ICT business analyst and on the list. but i guess i overlook employer requirement or may be the mentioned it now... m so confuse.. thanks guys for always being around..
> yes i am goign for IELTS again.. for 189. but i am still surprised that if i can read it in ur comments why couldnot i read it before....


Good Luck!


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> i feel like dumb nowadays.. i am ICT business analyst and on the list. but i guess i overlook employer requirement or may be the mentioned it now... m so confuse.. thanks guys for always being around..
> yes i am goign for IELTS again.. for 189. but i am still surprised that if i can read it in ur comments why couldnot i read it before....


Better concentrate on ur ielets and get it done through other work around


----------



## Rezasol

By any chance anybody know which courier to use for visa evidencing? 
Do I use the return paid thingy as well?


----------



## nuked

Rezasol said:


> By any chance anybody know which courier to use for visa evidencing?
> Do I use the return paid thingy as well?


You should not be needing evidencing at first point - but if you need it done contact the folks at

Australia Visa Information - Pakistan - Home they are gerrys fedex I think.


----------



## ITS27001

Any news or update ??


----------



## opfian

ITS27001 said:


> Any news or update ??


Unfortunately none


----------



## Aladdin.lb

The last reply I got from T6 was last December after that they never replied to any question via email and usually I call DIAC for any inquiry, is there any one else having his application handled by T6?

Do we know by now if there is any criteria for DIAC Teams to reply even with the routine ones, or to simply ignore the emails. Totally understand their workloads and they might not be able to respond to all emails, but sometimes there are some legitimate questions and if they can be answered over the phones I don't see a reason why they cant be answered by email even by a routine reply.

Best
Al


----------



## imranali82

samy25 said:


> i feel like dumb nowadays.. i am ICT business analyst and on the list. but i guess i overlook employer requirement or may be the mentioned it now... m so confuse.. thanks guys for always being around..
> yes i am goign for IELTS again.. for 189. but i am still surprised that if i can read it in ur comments why couldnot i read it before....


Best of luck for the IELTS, its unfortunate that you missed it the first time, but maybe something better for you this way.... maybe Tasmania wasnt for you job wise ( wait you wanted to goto TASMANIA!!!???!! )  just kidding, keep your hopes up, best is to pool up with a like minded individual so that you dont miss anything this time, or you can dig thru this forum and can get step by step information ( that is if you somehow miss reading the same info on the website which is always sporadic and a bit confusing)


----------



## nuked

Aladdin.lb said:


> The last reply I got from T6 was last December after that they never replied to any question via email and usually I call DIAC for any inquiry, is there any one else having his application handled by T6?
> 
> Do we know by now if there is any criteria for DIAC Teams to reply even with the routine ones, or to simply ignore the emails. Totally understand their workloads and they might not be able to respond to all emails, but sometimes there are some legitimate questions and if they can be answered over the phones I don't see a reason why they cant be answered by email even by a routine reply.
> 
> Best
> Al


Hi Al. that is so so strange, but it is a wild guess maybe you are from Syria, which is war torn country and thus not HR but VHR country? it is just a wild guess.

Regards


----------



## Kostya

Aladdin.lb said:


> The last reply I got from T6 was last December after that they never replied to any question via email and usually I call DIAC for any inquiry, is there any one else having his application handled by T6?
> 
> Do we know by now if there is any criteria for DIAC Teams to reply even with the routine ones, or to simply ignore the emails. Totally understand their workloads and they might not be able to respond to all emails, but sometimes there are some legitimate questions and if they can be answered over the phones I don't see a reason why they cant be answered by email even by a routine reply.
> 
> Best
> Al


Hi Al,

My 175th application is with Team 6 and CO always answers the same day. My 190th application is with Team 33 and CO usually doesn't bother herself to answer. Sometime, though, answers, say after one month of waiting. However, it seems to depend on CO, but not the team.

Their standards are provided here: Our Service Standards

An option for you is to talk to your CO by phone. You may ask DIAC operator to forward your call or to provide you with contact details of your CO (the latter option is better because according to my experience sometimes it takes few days to reach CO). I used to do that by myself and it seems to be usual for operators.

All the best and wish you to get your visa soon,
Kostya


----------



## nuked

Kostya said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> My 175th application is with Team 6 and CO always answers the same day. My 190th application is with Team 33 and CO usually doesn't bother herself to answer. Sometime, though, answers, say after one month of waiting. However, it seems to depend on CO, but not the team.
> 
> Their standards are provided here: Our Service Standards
> 
> An option for you is to talk to your CO by phone. You may ask DIAC operator to forward your call or to provide you with contact details of your CO (the latter option is better because according to my experience sometimes it takes few days to reach CO). I used to do that by myself and it seems to be usual for operators.
> 
> All the best and wish you to get your visa soon,
> Kostya


Y do you have two applications, can you comment?


----------



## Kostya

nuked said:


> Y do you have two applications, can you comment?


Hi!

In brief, I applied for 175th visa in late June, 2012. After that I got Victoria SS and decided to apply for 190th visa, bearing in mind its higher priority and lower processing time.

I got COs assigned almost simultaneously and I clearly understand what is going on with application for 175th visa – it is under SC since 5 October, 2012.

However, I am not sure what is currently happening with my 190th visa application. DIAC acknowledged some system problems and IT-related issues with my application for 190th visa. I haven’t yet managed to get a response about consequences and current status is not clear for me. DIAC prefers do not answer these questions and I am currently trying the Ombudsman's way.

Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## nuked

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> In brief, I applied for 175th visa in late June, 2012. After that I got Victoria SS and decided to apply for 190th visa, bearing in mind its higher priority and lower processing time.
> 
> I got COs assigned almost simultaneously and I clearly understand what is going on with application for 175th visa – it is under SC since 5 October, 2012.
> 
> However, I am not sure what is currently happening with my 190th visa application. DIAC acknowledged some system problems and IT-related issues with my application for 190th visa. I haven’t yet managed to get a response about consequences and current status is not clear for me. DIAC prefers do not answer these questions and I am currently trying the Ombudsman's way.
> 
> Best regards,
> Kostya


Does having 2 applications at the same time affect your any of your application anyway? Yours is a new case, just trying to understand it.

Appreciate if you can explain it. If not, no issues.

Regards.


----------



## opfian

nuked said:


> Does having 2 applications at the same time affect your any of your application anyway? Yours is a new case, just trying to understand it.
> 
> Appreciate if you can explain it. If not, no issues.
> 
> Regards.


Can we have two applications at the same time?


----------



## Kostya

nuked said:


> Does having 2 applications at the same time affect your any of your application anyway? Yours is a new case, just trying to understand it.
> 
> Appreciate if you can explain it. If not, no issues.
> 
> Regards.


Hi!

My experience is not that good. It looks like processing of 175th application goes as usual for those who are under external SC.

However, I experience some difficulties with 190th application. Possibly (and even probably) due to existence of the application for 175th visa.

However, there is a successful example for a person from this forum who was in the same situation. His application for 175th visa was under SC and he got his 190th visa in a month after lodgement.



> Can we have two applications at the same time?


It was possible to have simultaneous applications for 175 and 176 visas. Also, if you have application for 175/176 visas one may apply for 189/190 visa as well. 

I am not sure about pairs like 189 - 190.

Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## opfian

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> My experience is not that good. It looks like processing of 175th application goes as usual for those who are under external SC.
> 
> However, I experience some difficulties with 190th application. Possibly (and even probably) due to existence of the application for 175th visa.
> 
> However, there is a successful example for a person from this forum who was in the same situation. His application for 175th visa was under SC and he got his 190th visa in a month after lodgement.
> 
> It was possible to have simultaneous applications for 175 and 176 visas. Also, if you have application for 175/176 visas one may apply for 189/190 visa as well.
> 
> I am not sure about pairs like 189 - 190.
> 
> Best regards,
> Kostya


Under skilllselect it cannot be possible as one EOI can be submitted with one visa type


----------



## Xscaper

nuked said:


> Does having 2 applications at the same time affect your any of your application anyway? Yours is a new case, just trying to understand it.
> 
> Appreciate if you can explain it. If not, no issues.
> 
> Regards.


Kostya is talking about me. I've had a 175 application in the system since Feb 2012. I also applied for a 190 in March 2013 and received the grant in April while my 175 was and is still under Security check.

More recently, one of my colleagues was able to get both a 189 and a 190 into the system. His 189 is still under process whereas he received the 190 in a couple of months. I don't know how he managed to get two application into skill select though(maybe two separate EOIs?).


----------



## Rezasol

opfian said:


> Under skilllselect it cannot be possible as one EOI can be submitted with one visa type


You cannot have two visa applications under one EoI but you can have two EoIs no issue


----------



## opfian

Rezasol said:


> You cannot have two visa applications under one EoI but you can have two EoIs no issue


One person should have one EOI


----------



## opfian

Xscaper said:


> Kostya is talking about me. I've had a 175 application in the system since Feb 2012. I also applied for a 190 in March 2013 and received the grant in April while my 175 was and is still under Security check.
> 
> More recently, one of my colleagues was able to get both a 189 and a 190 into the system. His 189 is still under process whereas he received the 190 in a couple of months. I don't know how he managed to get two application into skill select though(maybe two separate EOIs?).


Hmm... Do you think you will be able to secure two visas at the sane time?

Sorry to say, but i dont think any country can grant two different visas to same person, unless there is an erroneous issuance


----------



## Aladdin.lb

I called DIAC today,

The operator was helpful, she confirmed I still have the same CO assigned ( A.C from Team 6) she couldn't however advise why I never get any response from him.

She also confirmed I am on priority group 5 as a 175 applicant. She couldnt confirm my SC are finalized as per ASIO feedback, she said "some checks are finalized others are still pending" I appreciate any advice from our seniors if they have any idea what other checks might be pending.

As for my medicals, she advised the processing time frame for 175 is 18 months, and I have to wait till the end of 2013 ( same as what our brother Shoaib estimated before) thus I might have to retake MEDs if the decision is made after the expiry of the old Meds ( August)

Also she mentioned some application from 2008 are still being processed under processing group 5, do we know of any HR application still pending since 2008 ?

Best
Al


----------



## opfian

just sent a reminder to CO, regarding my 189 status


----------



## w0lverine

opfian said:


> Hmm... Do you think you will be able to secure two visas at the sane time?
> 
> Sorry to say, but i dont think any country can grant two different visas to same person, unless there is an erroneous issuance


I think only one visa is active at any point in time. The latest visa will override the previous one.


----------



## opfian

w0lverine said:


> I think only one visa is active at any point in time. The latest visa will override the previous one.



this is exactly what happens all around the world.


----------



## Moji

Aladdin.lb said:


> I called DIAC today,
> 
> The operator was helpful, she confirmed I still have the same CO assigned ( A.C from Team 6) she couldn't however advise why I never get any response from him.
> 
> She also confirmed I am on priority group 5 as a 175 applicant. She couldnt confirm my SC are finalized as per ASIO feedback, she said "some checks are finalized others are still pending" I appreciate any advice from our seniors if they have any idea what other checks might be pending.
> 
> As for my medicals, she advised the processing time frame for 175 is 18 months, and I have to wait till the end of 2013 ( same as what our brother Shoaib estimated before) thus I might have to retake MEDs if the decision is made after the expiry of the old Meds ( August)
> 
> Also she mentioned some application from 2008 are still being processed under processing group 5, do we know of any HR application still pending since 2008 ?
> 
> Best
> Al


Hi Alladin, you mention priority group 5. Since you applied last year I assume you would be priority group 4? Am I missing something?


----------



## imranali82

Aladdin.lb said:


> I called DIAC today,
> 
> The operator was helpful, she confirmed I still have the same CO assigned ( A.C from Team 6) she couldn't however advise why I never get any response from him.
> 
> She also confirmed I am on priority group 5 as a 175 applicant. She couldnt confirm my SC are finalized as per ASIO feedback, she said "some checks are finalized others are still pending" I appreciate any advice from our seniors if they have any idea what other checks might be pending.
> 
> As for my medicals, she advised the processing time frame for 175 is 18 months, and I have to wait till the end of 2013 ( same as what our brother Shoaib estimated before) thus I might have to retake MEDs if the decision is made after the expiry of the old Meds ( August)
> 
> Also she mentioned some application from 2008 are still being processed under processing group 5, do we know of any HR application still pending since 2008 ?
> 
> Best
> Al


Hi Aladin,

Since your timeline for application is very similar to mine, last week of June 2012 i have a couple of questions

1. you should be priority group 4 Not 5
2. secondly FL medicals was your own idea or someone suggested it to you, because the initial entry counter starts from PCC or Meds date, so even if your SC gets done ( which I doubt as these days applicants from Jan n Feb 2013 are in process of review) i have one friend who is march 2012 he just got some mail from CO asking some questions so there is a specific trend. so even if your SC gets done you have actually a very reduced window of initial entry... was this fact not known to you or was it some intentional planning. 

appreciate if you can shed some light on this

Regards,
Imran


----------



## Xscaper

opfian said:


> Hmm... Do you think you will be able to secure two visas at the sane time?
> 
> Sorry to say, but i dont think any country can grant two different visas to same person, unless there is an erroneous issuance


175 is an independent VISA which will over ride my 190 when it's granted. Gives more freedom of movement and less restrictions.

I may, however, withdraw my 175 application if there is no result by the time my medicals expire as i am not too keen on doing the medicals again.


----------



## Impatient22

Aladdin.lb said:


> I called DIAC today,
> 
> The operator was helpful, she confirmed I still have the same CO assigned ( A.C from Team 6) she couldn't however advise why I never get any response from him.
> 
> She also confirmed I am on priority group 5 as a 175 applicant. She couldnt confirm my SC are finalized as per ASIO feedback, she said "some checks are finalized others are still pending" I appreciate any advice from our seniors if they have any idea what other checks might be pending.
> 
> As for my medicals, she advised the processing time frame for 175 is 18 months, and I have to wait till the end of 2013 ( same as what our brother Shoaib estimated before) thus I might have to retake MEDs if the decision is made after the expiry of the old Meds ( August)
> 
> Also she mentioned some application from 2008 are still being processed under processing group 5, do we know of any HR application still pending since 2008 ?
> 
> Best
> Al


Thats me... Case pending since 2008. But we assumed that we are at priority 4 after CO assignment. Anyways we never confirmed from the CO about this. 

But that sad part is "18 months". Looks like a long time frame.


----------



## little.banter

Hello Everyone,

Any one recently gone for medical in Lahore ?? please tell me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## armaanz

yes i went thru medical in Apr-13.

you can ask me if you need any help by direct e-mail @ [email protected]


----------



## msvayani

Our meds are finalized today without any referral. I F/L our meds on 10 June and results were uploaded on 19 June 2013.

A very good news for us Pakistanis who thinks our meds will always be referred bcz we belong to HR country. That theory has become invalid today.


----------



## Sasl12

My case is also with T4 from Adelaide and similar kind of questions were asked, not by case officer but by an assistant. 
What's your status now??
Please share


----------



## little.banter

Thanks dear is any else from Lahore done medical with family...



armaanz said:


> yes i went thru medical in Apr-13.
> 
> you can ask me if you need any help by direct e-mail @ [email protected]


----------



## Impatient22

little.banter said:


> Thanks dear is any else from Lahore done medical with family...


Did medicals with family last year.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hi Imaran and Moji,

I wasn't sure about my priority group that is why i asked DIAC operator to confirm that for me, she said that I should know my priority group, and she confirmed that I am in PG 5, I Asked her if there is any criteria for 175 applications to be in PG 4 or 5, she said all 175 are in PG 5 now.

I was requested to do my Meds and PCCs by my CO in last August.


Best
Al


----------



## bhashmi

Is there anyone here in this thread who has applied with mother as dependent? what documents would be required other than FRC and father death certificate?


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPORTING*

*Another grant for Pakistani*

Name: MissionOz
Occupation: 261311
Applied: 27-Nov-2011
Visa Type: 176
State: Vic
Priority: 3
CO Allocated: 6-Dec-2011
Med F/L: 7-May-2013
PCC F/L: 24-Jun-2013
Med/PCC Call: 2-Jul-2013
Grant: 17-Jul-2013
Initial Entry Date: 2-Jul-2014 (About one year from his medicals finalization)

_Note: The applicant timely front loaded his medicals_


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> I called DIAC today,
> 
> The operator was helpful, she confirmed I still have the same CO assigned ( A.C from Team 6) she couldn't however advise why I never get any response from him.
> 
> She also confirmed I am on priority group 5 as a 175 applicant. She couldnt confirm my SC are finalized as per ASIO feedback, she said "some checks are finalized others are still pending" I appreciate any advice from our seniors if they have any idea what other checks might be pending.
> 
> As for my medicals, she advised the processing time frame for 175 is 18 months, and I have to wait till the end of 2013 ( same as what our brother Shoaib estimated before) thus I might have to retake MEDs if the decision is made after the expiry of the old Meds ( August)
> 
> Also she mentioned some application from 2008 are still being processed under processing group 5, do we know of any HR application still pending since 2008 ?
> 
> Best
> Al


I think the operator does not have enough info. Your timeline suggests that you are a priority 4 applicant. 
Would you please share your occupation to confirm your priority?

The thing which is bothering me more is that your case is not with ASIO 
As I suggested before this means either your SC has completed or it has not started yet. You should try to contact your CO to clear it. 
As you said that you are trying to contact your CO but he is not responding. Do you receive auto reply from DIAC that your e-mail is received to them? There is also another possibility that your CO may be on his annual leaves as we have witnessed last year that CO take their annual leaves after closing of the financial year (30 June)
Which info you give in the subject line of your emails?


----------



## roposh

Dear All,

I'll be most grateful if anyone can help me with this query of mine.

Actually, I have already submitted the EOI with 60 points but now I am thinking of modifying my EOI by marking my wife and child as non immigrant dependent. 

I have given it quite a thought and have come to conclusion that applying alone is better because if I get the PR and am able to settle myself in Australia then I could always bring my wife and child from there. Now i have following queries in this regard;

1) Do you people think that from expenses point of view also, it is better for me to apply alone and once get settle then bring my family over there?

2) If I apply alone then I fear that CO will definitely ask me that why am I not taking my family with me. Obviously I cant tell him about the funds/expenses problem so what should i tell him?

3) Excluding family from my application will hamper my chances of getting PR? or it wont have any effect on my application?

4) How easy is it to bring family in Australia after getting the PR?

Kindly assist me in deciding whether to apply initially as a family, or apply alone then sponsor my family later on. 

Thanks and regards,
Roposh


----------



## SMShoaib

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'll be most grateful if anyone can help me with this query of mine.
> 
> Actually, I have already submitted the EOI with 60 points but now I am thinking of modifying my EOI by marking my wife and child as non immigrant dependent.
> 
> I have given it quite a thought and have come to conclusion that applying alone is better because if I get the PR and am able to settle myself in Australia then I could always bring my wife and child from there. Now i have following queries in this regard;
> 
> 1) Do you people think that from expenses point of view also, it is better for me to apply alone and once get settle then bring my family over there?
> 
> 2) If I apply alone then I fear that CO will definitely ask me that why am I not taking my family with me. Obviously I cant tell him about the funds/expenses problem so what should i tell him?
> 
> 3) Excluding family from my application will hamper my chances of getting PR? or it wont have any effect on my application?
> 
> 4) How easy is it to bring family in Australia after getting the PR?
> 
> Kindly assist me in deciding whether to apply initially as a family, or apply alone then sponsor my family later on.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Roposh



*
1) Do you people think that from expenses point of view also, it is better for me to apply alone and once get settle then bring my family over there?*
Better to apply with family

*2) If I apply alone then I fear that CO will definitely ask me that why am I not taking my family with me. Obviously I cant tell him about the funds/expenses problem so what should i tell him?*
Plz see 1

*3) Excluding family from my application will hamper my chances of getting PR? or it wont have any effect on my application*?
May effect negatively or no effect

*4) How easy is it to bring family in Australia after getting the PR?*
You have time of around one year after grant. You first go there, settle yourself and then bring your family within that time. If you still not established by that time then you bring your family for validating their visa and send them back as minimum as the next flight time.


----------



## roposh

SMShoaib said:


> *
> 1) Do you people think that from expenses point of view also, it is better for me to apply alone and once get settle then bring my family over there?*
> Better to apply with family
> 
> *2) If I apply alone then I fear that CO will definitely ask me that why am I not taking my family with me. Obviously I cant tell him about the funds/expenses problem so what should i tell him?*
> Plz see 1
> 
> *3) Excluding family from my application will hamper my chances of getting PR? or it wont have any effect on my application*?
> May effect negatively or no effect
> 
> *4) How easy is it to bring family in Australia after getting the PR?*
> You have time of around one year after grant. You first go there, settle yourself and then bring your family within that time. If you still not established by that time then you bring your family for validating their visa and send them back as minimum as the next flight time.


Thanks Shoaib,
Your feedback is highly appreciated. But still need to know if applying alone (when one has a family) is a complete NO-NO (prohibited) or its a discretion of individual.
thanks.


----------



## opfian

roposh said:


> Thanks Shoaib,
> Your feedback is highly appreciated. But still need to know if applying alone (when one has a family) is a complete NO-NO (prohibited) or its a discretion of individual.
> thanks.


Recently a female candidate got her 189 visa granted with two kids. His husband is planning to join them later.


----------



## SMShoaib

roposh said:


> Thanks Shoaib,
> Your feedback is highly appreciated. But still need to know if applying alone (when one has a family) is a complete NO-NO (prohibited) or its a discretion of individual.
> thanks.





opfian said:


> Recently a female candidate got her 189 visa granted with two kids. His husband is planning to join them later.


Bro, its not complete no-no but you have to provide a valid reason to your CO/application why you are not applying with the family.
If only fear in your mind is the settlement then I suggest you to apply with your family but go alone and then call your family at later stage.

Dear Opfian, the applicant you are referring applied with complete family.


----------



## opfian

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, its not complete no-no but you have to provide a valid reason to your CO/application why you are not applying with the family.
> If only fear in your mind is the settlement then I suggest you to apply with your family but go alone and then call your family at later stage.
> 
> Dear Opfian, the applicant you are referring applied with complete family.


She provided full details for her husband as required by CO, but husband was not part of application.


----------



## Xscaper

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'll be most grateful if anyone can help me with this query of mine.
> 
> Actually, I have already submitted the EOI with 60 points but now I am thinking of modifying my EOI by marking my wife and child as non immigrant dependent.
> 
> I have given it quite a thought and have come to conclusion that applying alone is better because if I get the PR and am able to settle myself in Australia then I could always bring my wife and child from there. Now i have following queries in this regard;
> 
> 1) Do you people think that from expenses point of view also, it is better for me to apply alone and once get settle then bring my family over there?
> 
> 2) If I apply alone then I fear that CO will definitely ask me that why am I not taking my family with me. Obviously I cant tell him about the funds/expenses problem so what should i tell him?
> 
> 3) Excluding family from my application will hamper my chances of getting PR? or it wont have any effect on my application?
> 
> 4) How easy is it to bring family in Australia after getting the PR?
> 
> Kindly assist me in deciding whether to apply initially as a family, or apply alone then sponsor my family later on.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Roposh


I don't see any benefit of excluding your family from your application. The cost of application will actually be more if there is a separate application for the wife and kids later on.

Once you get PR you can make a quick trip with family to validate the visa and then send them back while you settle down.


----------



## Steyn

msvayani said:


> Our meds are finalized today without any referral. I F/L our meds on 10 June and results were uploaded on 19 June 2013.
> 
> A very good news for us Pakistanis who thinks our meds will always be referred bcz we belong to HR country. That theory has become invalid today.


I'm also planning to F/L my medical. Will you please guide me, what steps I have to follow in order to get it done. A detailed response would be highly appreciated


----------



## Aladdin.lb

SMShoaib said:


> I think the operator does not have enough info. Your timeline suggests that you are a priority 4 applicant.
> Would you please share your occupation to confirm your priority?
> 
> The thing which is bothering me more is that your case is not with ASIO
> As I suggested before this means either your SC has completed or it has not started yet. You should try to contact your CO to clear it.
> As you said that you are trying to contact your CO but he is not responding. Do you receive auto reply from DIAC that your e-mail is received to them? There is also another possibility that your CO may be on his annual leaves as we have witnessed last year that CO take their annual leaves after closing of the financial year (30 June)
> Which info you give in the subject line of your emails?


Thanks brother,

I applied as IT System Analyst, last time I called DIAC in April, the operator then confirmed that my application was referred to external checks in last September, I'm also worried that my SC hasn't yet started.

I'm not sure for how long COs take annual leaves, but my COs hasnt replied since last December, my agents usually send the emails using the same subject pattern as below



> BCC2012/7090XX - 26054XXXX - ABDULXXX, Aladdin KHXXX- Request Documents or Info [SEC=IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT]


The CO used to reply to our emails before Dec. However even now my agent receives the acknowledgment of the email from DIAC auto reply,but my CO never responds:



Best
Al


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Impatient22 said:


> Thats me... Case pending since 2008. But we assumed that we are at priority 4 after CO assignment. Anyways we never confirmed from the CO about this.
> 
> But that sad part is "18 months". Looks like a long time frame.


bro,

Do you know what caused such delay for your CO allocation?

Best
Al


----------



## SMShoaib

opfian said:


> She provided full details for her husband as required by CO, but husband was not part of application.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...igration-time-pakistanis-219.html#post1152713


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks brother,
> 
> I applied as IT System Analyst, last time I called DIAC in April, the operator then confirmed that my application was referred to external checks in last September, I'm also worried that my SC hasn't yet started.
> 
> I'm not sure for how long COs take annual leaves, but my COs hasnt replied since last December, my agents usually send the emails using the same subject pattern as below
> 
> 
> The CO used to reply to our emails before Dec. However even now my agent receives the acknowledgment of the email from DIAC auto reply,but my CO never responds:
> 
> 
> 
> Best
> Al


System Analyst were (and still is) in SOL when you applied so it is now confirmed that you are in Priority 4 not 5. So forget what the operator told you about the priority.


----------



## Impatient22

Aladdin.lb said:


> bro,
> 
> Do you know what caused such delay for your CO allocation?
> 
> Best
> Al


Category 5 applicants were made On hold till 2012.


----------



## fadiexpart

little.banter said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Any one recently gone for medical in Lahore ?? please tell me.
> 
> Thanks in advance


yes i went for my daughter on 10th of july....


----------



## Aladdin.lb

SMShoaib said:


> System Analyst were (and still is) in SOL when you applied so it is now confirmed that you are in Priority 4 not 5. So forget what the operator told you about the priority.


Even when I called DIAC last April the operator then mentioned I'm on PG 5, not sure why they keep things ambiguos.


Thanks
Al


----------



## w0lverine

Impatient22 said:


> Category 5 applicants were made On hold till 2012.


Bro .. You have mentioned that your SC started in July 2012. Any clue why the checks started after four month of CO allocation? Can you share more details pls?


----------



## Mani2k

Guys I am so much depressed, I couldn't figure out what is the exact status of my application.. I did try to email my CO around 4-5 times with different angles to ask about the status and he always reply with his canned message



> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required


I did call Adelaide contact center and the operator told me that same ****  

I again asked the CO to specifically tell me the exact situation whether my application gone for security check or not he again replied he cannot specifically tell me the status and then the same canned replies follows  

I don't know if they didn't forward it to security check then what they are doing with my application  ???? Although I and my HR already received their verification call 4 months back


----------



## mustafaa

SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum bro.
> Your timeline has been added in the time sheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> It is observed in some cases of 189 applicant that CO ask their medicals right after allocation and after that send the cases to Security Clearance.
> As per the excel sheet, no 189 male applicant got his grant.


Hi Shoaib,

Can you please also add my details in the timeline document.


----------



## little.banter

Mani2k said:


> Guys I am so much depressed, I couldn't figure out what is the exact status of my application.. I did try to email my CO around 4-5 times with different angles to ask about the status and he always reply with his canned message
> 
> I did call Adelaide contact center and the operator told me that same ****
> 
> I again asked the CO to specifically tell me the exact situation whether my application gone for security check or not he again replied he cannot specifically tell me the status and then the same canned replies follows
> 
> I don't know if they didn't forward it to security check then what they are doing with my application  ???? Although I and my HR already received their verification call 4 months back


do not confused. beleive in Allah n wait inshaAllah all ll be fine.


----------



## roposh

insanesanatic said:


> You will probably need a 2 bedroom apartment which will cost around 400-460 in a descent suburb, excluding bills(Internet, electricity, water, gas). Electricity is around 150-200 per quarter; and gas and heated water around 300 per year.
> 
> Shared apartment master bedroom with ensuite will cost you 250/week including bills, which can accommodate you and your wife, but might be a problem for the child.
> 
> Shared apartment single room is around 180-200 including bills.
> 
> You will require at least 3-6 months to find a descent job. The developer jobs are mostly in Sydney and Melbourne.
> 
> Food and utilities would be around 70-100/person/week if you cook.
> 
> Its better to go lodge the application with your family as lodging alone will take almost the same time.
> 
> Also, your wife might be able to help you in getting some extra points (Education/Ielts). But if your wife gets lower marks in IELTS, you will have to pay around 3000+ for her English lessons(Please recheck).
> 
> I suggest you apply with your family, your wife can assist you in cooking, etc; or maybe she can also get a part-time job. Your won't save a lot if you go alone, so just take your family.


Thanks alot insanesanatic for the detailed response. Estimating on the base of your information I believe that around $2000/month would be required for a family of 3 (2 adults and 1, four yr old child). So my question is that if I am not able to get a proper job for lets say an year or so and I am forced to do odd-jobs then do U think i'll be able to meet up my expenses? or am i be able to make around $2000/month with odd jobs?

Thanking in advance.


----------



## umairmahmood

roposh said:


> Thanks alot insanesanatic for the detailed response. Estimating on the base of your information I believe that around $2000/month would be required for a family of 3 (2 adults and 1, four yr old child). So my question is that if I am not able to get a proper job for lets say an year or so and I am forced to do odd-jobs then do U think i'll be able to meet up my expenses? or am i be able to make around $2000/month with odd jobs?
> 
> Thanking in advance.


I am planning to land in Sydney in September, don't have personal experience but this is my research so far...
Have a budget of atleast 3k/month for family of 3. 
It is difficult to meet all expenses thru odd jobs but it can help, also you have to sacrifice the living standard till you get a decent job. 
Having a child may make you eligible for some benefits for round about 600-900/month. 
Even odd jobs are of different kinds. e.g. Some jobs are easy to get e.g. at pump or a cash counter but you would be competing with student and asylum seekers, so rates are not that high, normally ranges from 10 - 15 $. There are some jobs that only residents can apply for e.g. security officer, trained receptionist, hourly wages for such jobs ranges from 10- 25 or even 30 $, but for them you have to go through certain training. 
It is recommended to combine both i.e. earnings and saving till you get a proper job so you don't lose focus from job hunt and also make both ends meet.


----------



## SMShoaib

Mani2k said:


> Guys I am so much depressed, I couldn't figure out what is the exact status of my application.. I did try to email my CO around 4-5 times with different angles to ask about the status and he always reply with his canned message
> 
> 
> 
> I did call Adelaide contact center and the operator told me that same ****
> 
> I again asked the CO to specifically tell me the exact situation whether my application gone for security check or not he again replied he cannot specifically tell me the status and then the same canned replies follows
> 
> I don't know if they didn't forward it to security check then what they are doing with my application  ???? Although I and my HR already received their verification call 4 months back



Bro don't be depressed. Your application status is same is other pakistanis 189 applications.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

mustafaa said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> 
> Can you please also add my details in the timeline document.


Welcome to the forum Bro.
Timeline added in the time sheet. Please check and let me know if you need any modification.


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPORTING*

_Another Pakistani Grant_

Name: qsar1
Occupation: Developer programmer
Applied: 19-Apr-2011
Visa: 175
Priority: 4	
CO Allocated: 24-Oct-2011
Med FL: 8-Feb-2013;
Med/PCC Req: 8-Mar-2013
CO Ask for spouse VAT payment: 31-May-2013
Grant: 25-Jun-2013


----------



## opfian

SMShoaib said:


> *REPORTING*
> 
> _Another Pakistani Grant_
> 
> Name: qsar1
> Occupation: Developer programmer
> Applied: 19-Apr-2011
> Visa: 175
> Priority: 4
> CO Allocated: 24-Oct-2011
> Med FL: 8-Feb-2013;
> Med/PCC Req: 8-Mar-2013
> CO Ask for spouse VAT payment: 31-May-2013
> Grant: 25-Jun-2013




i love grant posts :clap2:


----------



## Impatient22

SMShoaib said:


> *REPORTING*
> 
> _Another Pakistani Grant_
> 
> Name: qsar1
> Occupation: Developer programmer
> Applied: 19-Apr-2011
> Visa: 175
> Priority: 4
> CO Allocated: 24-Oct-2011
> Med FL: 8-Feb-2013;
> Med/PCC Req: 8-Mar-2013
> CO Ask for spouse VAT payment: 31-May-2013
> Grant: 25-Jun-2013


Whats VAT?


----------



## sajid021

Dear frndz

Need your help to get PCC from Karachi. I stayed in 3 addresses in Karachi ,2 in gulshan_e_iqbal and 1 in gulistan johar. Do I need to apply for pcc from all 3 police stations. Or one police station can give me pcc for all 3 addresses.

Can you please also tell me what is the process to apply for pcc and charges and also time taken to get PCC on hand.

Regards
Sajid.


----------



## sajid021

Dear frndz

Need your help to get PCC from Karachi. I stayed in 3 addresses in Karachi ,2 in gulshan_e_iqbal and 1 in gulistan johar. Do I need to apply for pcc from all 3 police stations. Or one police station can give me pcc for all 3 addresses.

Can you please also tell me what is the process to apply for pcc and charges and also time taken to get PCC on hand.

Regards
Sajid.


----------



## nuked

sajid021 said:


> Dear frndz
> 
> Need your help to get PCC from Karachi. I stayed in 3 addresses in Karachi ,2 in gulshan_e_iqbal and 1 in gulistan johar. Do I need to apply for pcc from all 3 police stations. Or one police station can give me pcc for all 3 addresses.
> 
> Can you please also tell me what is the process to apply for pcc and charges and also time taken to get PCC on hand.
> 
> Regards
> Sajid.


Doesnt matter, check goto your latest residence police station, ask them you need PCC. They should help you. you only need to specify latest address and not all.

Regards.


----------



## imranali82

Mani2k said:


> Guys I am so much depressed, I couldn't figure out what is the exact status of my application.. I did try to email my CO around 4-5 times with different angles to ask about the status and he always reply with his canned message
> 
> 
> 
> I did call Adelaide contact center and the operator told me that same ****
> 
> I again asked the CO to specifically tell me the exact situation whether my application gone for security check or not he again replied he cannot specifically tell me the status and then the same canned replies follows
> 
> I don't know if they didn't forward it to security check then what they are doing with my application  ???? Although I and my HR already received their verification call 4 months back


Not sure about the 189 applications status, but for 175 applicants only the security check takes anywhere from 12 ~ 18 months ( i had it confirmed by my CO in writing) , and the total process can take as long as 24 months +, so dont loose hope and utilize the time you have at hand to save some cash and gear up for the future.

Also you may check the excel file and filter on 189 applicants to get a feel of typical timelines.

Best Regards,
Imran


----------



## imranali82

SMShoaib said:


> *REPORTING*
> 
> _Another Pakistani Grant_
> 
> Name: qsar1
> Occupation: Developer programmer
> Applied: 19-Apr-2011
> Visa: 175
> Priority: 4
> CO Allocated: 24-Oct-2011
> Med FL: 8-Feb-2013;
> Med/PCC Req: 8-Mar-2013
> CO Ask for spouse VAT payment: 31-May-2013
> Grant: 25-Jun-2013


Yeh Cheez.... Grant mails are such a morale booster....


----------



## SMShoaib

opfian said:


> i love grant posts :clap2:


Grant post ko like bhee kar deya karain. Itnee kanjoosi kyoun like karnay ma?


----------



## roposh

umairmahmood said:


> I am planning to land in Sydney in September, don't have personal experience but this is my research so far...
> Have a budget of atleast 3k/month for family of 3.
> It is difficult to meet all expenses thru odd jobs but it can help, also you have to sacrifice the living standard till you get a decent job.
> Having a child may make you eligible for some benefits for round about 600-900/month.
> Even odd jobs are of different kinds. e.g. Some jobs are easy to get e.g. at pump or a cash counter but you would be competing with student and asylum seekers, so rates are not that high, normally ranges from 10 - 15 $. There are some jobs that only residents can apply for e.g. security officer, trained receptionist, hourly wages for such jobs ranges from 10- 25 or even 30 $, but for them you have to go through certain training.
> It is recommended to combine both i.e. earnings and saving till you get a proper job so you don't lose focus from job hunt and also make both ends meet.


Hello Umair,
Thanks for the response. Good to know about your status. Hope you make a good life there .
Can you please elaborate on the child benefits that u mentioned which are in the range of 600-900/month? I mean I know for a fact that in Canada you are entitled for a sum of 750/month for every child u have. In canada, the total sum of 750 (if u have one child) is deposited into yoru account on the 1st of every month. So is there a same case in Australia too? or the child benefits in Australia are different in nature. I am asking this because I think that for immigrants from the third world countries, any support/benefit in form of cash shall be HUGE advantage specially for the first 6 months of immigration.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## umairmahmood

roposh said:


> Hello Umair,
> Thanks for the response. Good to know about your status. Hope you make a good life there .
> Can you please elaborate on the child benefits that u mentioned which are in the range of 600-900/month? I mean I know for a fact that in Canada you are entitled for a sum of 750/month for every child u have. In canada, the total sum of 750 (if u have one child) is deposited into yoru account on the 1st of every month. So is there a same case in Australia too? or the child benefits in Australia are different in nature. I am asking this because I think that for immigrants from the third world countries, any support/benefit in form of cash shall be HUGE advantage specially for the first 6 months of immigration.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Explore this website

Australian Government Department of Human Services

read it thoroughly and you are good to go.


----------



## shiraz

Hi,

Can you please provide source for this info.

-shiraz



nuked said:


> Doesnt matter, check goto your latest residence police station, ask them you need PCC. They should help you. you only need to specify latest address and not all.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## nuked

shiraz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please provide source for this info.
> 
> -shiraz


What kind of source?


----------



## salmantq

*New Start Allowance*

If you are landing in Australia you do have option to get a fund if you are looking for a job . See the following link for details 

Newstart Allowance

see the following link for Eligibility

Eligibility for Newstart Allowance


----------



## shiraz

nuked said:


> What kind of source?


Sorry, I think I misunderstood you. 

Are you saying that multiple addresses for PCC will be handled by latest related police station?

OR

We only need to get PCC for the latest address?

-shiraz


----------



## fabregas

shiraz said:


> Sorry, I think I misunderstood you.
> 
> Are you saying that multiple addresses for PCC will be handled by latest related police station?
> 
> OR
> 
> We only need to get PCC for the latest address?
> 
> -shiraz


The second one is true...We only need to get PCC for the latest address if the country is same.


----------



## shiraz

fabregas said:


> The second one is true...We only need to get PCC for the latest address if the country is same.


Yes. So I wanted the source for this information. Is there a guideline available that says you don't need to mention all previous addresses?

-shiraz


----------



## Impatient22

shiraz said:


> Yes. So I wanted the source for this information. Is there a guideline available that says you don't need to mention all previous addresses?
> 
> -shiraz


All previous addresses should be mentioned in the form but police verifies the latest address only.


----------



## fabregas

shiraz said:


> Yes. So I wanted the source for this information. Is there a guideline available that says you don't need to mention all previous addresses?
> 
> -shiraz



The source is the different experiences of our forum members..


----------



## Mani2k

imranali82 said:


> Not sure about the 189 applications status, but for 175 applicants only the security check takes anywhere from 12 ~ 18 months ( i had it confirmed by my CO in writing) , and the total process can take as long as 24 months +, so dont loose hope and utilize the time you have at hand to save some cash and gear up for the future.
> 
> Also you may check the excel file and filter on 189 applicants to get a feel of typical timelines.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Imran


But bro why aren't they telling me that my security check has started or not  I did see some posts here where their CO's telling the applicant that their application is under security check or it will start in that amount of time... Why not they telling me????


----------



## opfian

shiraz said:


> Yes. So I wanted the source for this information. Is there a guideline available that says you don't need to mention all previous addresses?
> 
> -shiraz



Dude the source is EXPERIENCE

While getting PCC, just mention your latest address and it will be issued accordingly after verification by concerned department.

As far as your previous addresses are concerned, you can fill them in form 80. 99% of the Pakistanis are instructed by COs to fill form 80, which contains all the information.


----------



## mustafaa

SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum Bro.
> Timeline added in the time sheet. Please check and let me know if you need any modification.


Thanks bro!
Just change the occupation to Analyst Programmer.


----------



## nuked

I never had to fill out any forms with any previous history in my Pakistani PCC, I have lived in Lahore in Islamabad 3 and 2 months respectively but I have been a permanent resident of Karachi in my past year, and I got my PCC from Karachi.

Even my UAE PCC only needed my latest address and no other address details. The best thing is to go an ask the Police Station in your vicinity.

Hope this helps!


----------



## nuked

insanesanatic said:


> Hope this helps, the PCC is for all countries you have stayed more than 6 months in the last 10 years.


6 months not sure, I was asked by my CO anywhere I have lived more than 1 year after 18years age. I will need PCC. Had to get it done from UAE/Pakistan.

Hope it helps.


----------



## AUSA

nuked said:


> 6 months not sure, I was asked by my CO anywhere I have lived more than 1 year after 18years age. I will need PCC. Had to get it done from UAE/Pakistan.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Yes its one year or more accumulatively ..


----------



## ahmed1981

ITS27001 said:


> Any news or update ??




hi ITS27001, do you have any information regarding the timing of the external checks for us iranians? I have tried to find estimates but its been a difficult task for me. 

Also by looking at the pakistani applicants timelines, I find the timelines quite confusing.. why does it take 6-8 months for some applicants and up to 18+ months for others? Its a really scary sheet to look at! 


my timeline: 189 lodged in DEC 

CO assigned in FEB 

Would appreciate anyones feedback on this. thanks


----------



## fabregas

ambproject said:


> I need to know DIAC during job verification ask which type of questions do they just call referee or what


They can ask your employer and ask about your designation and job responsibilities..
There are some applicants from HR specifically from India who got their visa rejected because the job responsibilities verified by their employer didn't match with their responsibilities written in their experience letter submitted..you can check the posts of NISHI in the thread "176 visa lodged March 2012" although she applied again and got her visa.


----------



## fabregas

Having said this, I haven't got verification call to my employer yet. It seems that not all the applicants get verification calls to their employer.


----------



## wasim.sultan

Dear All,

need your kind support and advice...kindly help me out...im thinking over to submit EOI and on the basis of points calculations which i've done im scoring 60 points in Skilled Independent and 65 for Skilled Sponsored if got nominated for state sponsorship so what you guys here suggest me should i go for it or not...and also for which state nomination would be better for me im an Electronics engineer having experience in the field of telecom....


----------



## san89

hi all,i ve done my medicals on 20 june and now m waiting for my medicals to b refferd or finalized can any 1 among u tell me what is the approx time frame for visa grant after the medicals ve been submitted .

regards


----------



## san89

i ve applied for 489 subsequent entrant visa and i ve lodged my application on 4 feb 2013 co was allocated on 3 june and timeline for this visa is 6 months


----------



## nuked

san89 said:


> hi all,i ve done my medicals on 20 june and now m waiting for my medicals to b refferd or finalized can any 1 among u tell me what is the approx time frame for visa grant after the medicals ve been submitted .
> 
> regards


Looking at the times as of now, your grant should be very near, maybe within a month, InshAllah.


----------



## san89

thank u for ur rep i wish that it should b granted soon


----------



## umairmahmood

san89 said:


> thank u for ur rep i wish that it should b granted soon


in my case it took almost 4 months


----------



## msvayani

This thread has become so dead in the last one week or so. Is there any MED/PCC calls or grants?


----------



## nuked

msvayani said:


> This thread has become so dead in the last one week or so. Is there any MED/PCC calls or grants?


Yes there was a grant last week, Please check last weeks post by SMShoaib


----------



## bhura

nuked said:


> Yes there was a grant last week, Please check last weeks post by SMShoaib


Hi friends 
It's really dead no news !


----------



## Beee

My husband got an email from CO on 20th of July asking for PCC and medical for newborn. We had front-loaded our medicals. This is what the CO said:

The medicals for yourself and xxxxxxxx, xxxxx (xx/xx/xxxx,F) have been finalised and received. The medicals for your spouse, xxxx, xxxxx (xx/xx/xxxx,F), have been received but still waiting to be finalised.

So does that mean my medicals are referred?
Any idea how long it will take after this?


----------



## nuked

Beee said:


> My husband got an email from CO on 20th of July asking for PCC and medical for newborn. We had front-loaded our medicals. This is what the CO said:
> 
> The medicals for yourself and xxxxxxxx, xxxxx (xx/xx/xxxx,F) have been finalised and received. The medicals for your spouse, xxxx, xxxxx (xx/xx/xxxx,F), have been received but still waiting to be finalised.
> 
> So does that mean my medicals are referred?
> Any idea how long it will take after this?


Yes, your meds have been referred, in my personal case, my CO on June 17 told me my meds were referred and not to contact him untill August 17. BUt I received my medical confirmation in 8 days with a grant notice.

Hope for the best


----------



## TOPGUN

nuked said:


> Yes, your meds have been referred, in my personal case, my CO on June 17 told me my meds were referred and not to contact him untill August 17. BUt I received my medical confirmation in 8 days with a grant notice.
> 
> Hope for the best


what are the initial of your CO? even my CO MD told me that my meds were ref on 12 june and i sould not contact him before 14th Aug. Is there any chance to get Grant sooner than this.


----------



## nuked

TOPGUN said:


> what are the initial of your CO? even my CO MD told me that my meds were ref on 12 june and i sould not contact him before 14th Aug. Is there any chance to get Grant sooner than this.


I had MD too , it should have been with you too by now, maybe it needs a little more time by Medical Officer at Common Wealth? Seniors may comment. You definitly have a chance of getting the Good Looking Grant email soon. Good Luck


----------



## Impatient22

I wonder how does the grant email look like


----------



## Cognos Man

Keep the faith.. This delay must be for some unknown good reason. InshaAllah! good news is just around the corner.

ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..



Impatient22 said:


> I wonder how does the grant email look like


----------



## Impatient22

Cognos Man said:


> Keep the faith.. This delay must be for some unknown good reason. InshaAllah! good news is just around the corner.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..


Insha Allah, Your timeline looks similar to mine.


----------



## Beee

nuked said:


> Yes, your meds have been referred, in my personal case, my CO on June 17 told me my meds were referred and not to contact him untill August 17. BUt I received my medical confirmation in 8 days with a grant notice.
> 
> Hope for the best


 
Are medicals n PCC usually the last steps?


----------



## fabregas

Beee said:


> Are medicals n PCC usually the last steps?


In most cases, they are..but I have seen CO's asked for medicals and then told the applicant about Initiating Security Checks.. (in 189 cases).


----------



## Beee

fabregas said:


> In most cases, they are..but I have seen CO's asked for medicals and then told the applicant about Initiating Security Checks.. (in 189 cases).


Well I hope thats not the case for us.. We applied for 489..


----------



## nuked

*Grant Notification Email Template*



Impatient22 said:


> I wonder how does the grant email look like


The Subject Reads Following:

YOUR CASE NUMBER : YOUR FULL NAME - Grant Notification

The email contains a standared canned response, to find attached documents for perusal.

With following attachements:

1 - Grant Notification - This contains detail of original application and contents of any conditions if they are applicable on your visa

2 - Information of Grant Notifications - contents include summary what to do after your arrival

3 - Visa Grant Notice - Includes all applicants in the application.

4 - Client Service Information - This is a standard document usually sent with all correspondence done by CO.

Hope this pumps more blood through all waiting and on final stages  Please note, this may or may not be same for all grant notifications.

Cheers! Enjoy!


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> The Subject Reads Following:
> 
> YOUR CASE NUMBER : YOUR FULL NAME - Grant Notification
> 
> The email contains a standared canned response, to find attached documents for perusal.
> 
> With following attachements:
> 
> 1 - Grant Notification - This contains detail of original application and contents of any conditions if they are applicable on your visa
> 
> 2 - Information of Grant Notifications - contents include summary what to do after your arrival
> 
> 3 - Visa Grant Notice - Includes all applicants in the application.
> 
> 4 - Client Service Information - This is a standard document usually sent with all correspondence done by CO.
> 
> Hope this pumps more blood through all waiting and on final stages  Please note, this may or may not be same for all grant notifications.
> 
> Cheers! Enjoy!


Thanks a bunch  It was a morale booster. Standing at month 12 of SC, it kills to think about 18 months, hell long wait. In addition to it, our CO is not allowing to submit new medicals meanwhile. That means additional 2-3 months more (In case they are referred) ehhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Impatient22 said:


> Thanks a bunch  It was a morale booster. Standing at month 12 of SC, it kills to think about 18 months, hell long wait. In addition to it, our CO is not allowing to submit new medicals meanwhile. That means additional 2-3 months more (In case they are referred) ehhhhhhhhhhhh


Hi Impatient22

Did you inquire with IGIS about your SC status?

Best
Al


----------



## Aadilnaeem

How to add my case in excel file? I submitted 189 visa on 25 dec , medical and pcc front loaded by mid jan2013 ,CO assigned late feb and firm80 requested. Firm80 submitted mid march


----------



## bukhari

IGIS told me again to wait till Jan-2014 (I will take it as Feb-2014) before contacting them again. It was expected..


----------



## Aladdin.lb

bukhari said:


> IGIS told me again to wait till Jan-2014 (I will take it as Feb-2014) before contacting them again. It was expected..


Bro,

Do you know when your case was referred to SC ?

Best
Al


----------



## bukhari

Aladdin.lb said:


> Bro,
> 
> Do you know when your case was referred to SC ?
> 
> Best
> Al


I am sure it started after 20-Aug-2012. Since that day DIAC marked my Form-80 to be RECEIVED. my agent asked DIAC after couple of months for my application's status and they said it is under SCs..


----------



## SMShoaib

Aadilnaeem said:


> How to add my case in excel file? I submitted 189 visa on 25 dec , medical and pcc front loaded by mid jan2013 ,CO assigned late feb and firm80 requested. Firm80 submitted mid march


Timeline added


----------



## dynamicmoodz

bukhari said:


> I am sure it started after 20-Aug-2012. Since that day DIAC marked my Form-80 to be RECEIVED. my agent asked DIAC after couple of months for my application's status and they said it is under SCs..


My form-80 was submitted in Dec 2011 and it met in June 2012 and the SC started Dec 2012. You never know with DIAC.


----------



## saeeds

Asalamoalikum,

I had provided the scanned copies of my previous passports to the CO as per her request and today I got a response from the CO " Thank you for providing the additional information. The information has been included in the visa application for the routine processing of the visa." 

So I asked her if how long further will it take for the "routine processing" of my case and to my surprise I got a response within 10 mins of my email and it was like "Thank you for your email. The “standard” time is six months from the time that all information is received. If further information is requested then the 6 months is from the time additional information is updated."

So considering that additional information was asked by CO in start of July it will at least take 6 more months for the routine processing or for medical PCC call I guess....Lets see what Allah has planned for us.

Regards,
Saeed Ahmed


----------



## nshah

Hi, 

One of my friend got grant in 8 months (SS though). I am wondering that whether the delay is linked with application type or not. Any comments on it


----------



## nuked

nshah said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my friend got grant in 8 months (SS though). I am wondering that whether the delay is linked with application type or not. Any comments on it


more details on the type of visa applied and background details such as nationality, any travel history, and any specific profession may help Seniors/others to give commendable advice on this information you have just shared.

:ranger:


----------



## Ambe

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> I had provided the scanned copies of my previous passports to the CO as per her request and today I got a response from the CO " Thank you for providing the additional information. The information has been included in the visa application for the routine processing of the visa."
> 
> So I asked her if how long further will it take for the "routine processing" of my case and to my surprise I got a response within 10 mins of my email and it was like "Thank you for your email. The “standard” time is six months from the time that all information is received. If further information is requested then the 6 months is from the time additional information is updated."
> 
> So considering that additional information was asked by CO in start of July it will at least take 6 more months for the routine processing or for medical PCC call I guess....Lets see what Allah has planned for us.
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed Ahmed


Thats a good response. Some COs are very good, encouraging their clients. Well what visa type is yours? And when did u lodged ur application + CO allocated? He has not asked for your medical or PCC yet?


----------



## bukhari

dynamicmoodz said:


> My form-80 was submitted in Dec 2011 and it met in June 2012 and the SC started Dec 2012. You never know with DIAC.


ouch


----------



## Impatient22

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi Impatient22
> 
> Did you inquire with IGIS about your SC status?
> 
> Best
> Al


Yes, we got a standard reply, they said they will inquire with ASIO about application status and will get back to us in a couple of weeks. So waiting !!!


----------



## bluesand4

bukhari said:


> IGIS told me again to wait till Jan-2014 (I will take it as Feb-2014) before contacting them again. It was expected..


How to contact IGIS? And what information can they give to me?

Note: My external checks started 4 months ago (189).


----------



## saeeds

Ambe said:


> Thats a good response. Some COs are very good, encouraging their clients. Well what visa type is yours? And when did u lodged ur application + CO allocated? He has not asked for your medical or PCC yet?



My visa type is 189 and I lodged my application in Sept 2012 and CO was allocated in Oct 2012 . She hasn't asked for medical and PCC till now and her last communication has been posted above.

Regards,
Saeed


----------



## bukhari

bluesand4 said:


> How to contact IGIS? And what information can they give to me?
> 
> Note: My external checks started 4 months ago (189).


IGIS attends the requests to check the status for apps which have taken more thn a year snce lodging.. it is done using there web site.. with 4 months I am afraid it wont be helpful..


----------



## ahmed1981

I heard from people that you usually get a grant within 1 months of medical and PCC submission ( if asked by CO). Is this true?


----------



## qaiser

saeeds said:


> My visa type is 189 and I lodged my application in Sept 2012 and CO was allocated in Oct 2012 . She hasn't asked for medical and PCC till now and her last communication has been posted above.
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


Diac has priorities for visa 190... and 189 comes after that. ... processing time for ur visa is 1 year.... wait u will get response soon


----------



## w0lverine

Anyone here whose document checklist showing Form 1221 instead of Form 80? My checklist has the former only (status is met). I front loaded both along with other docs before CO was allocated.


----------



## w0lverine

dynamicmoodz said:


> My form-80 was submitted in Dec 2011 and it met in June 2012 and the SC started Dec 2012. You never know with DIAC.


Bro .. Any clue why your SC started so late? My SC also started (in Dec 2012) after five months of CO allocation (Jun 2012) .. Even though I provided every bit of requested information in Jun! :-/


----------



## lahori_Dude

" YOU NEVER KNOW with DIAC" Very well said Bro. Agreed 100%



dynamicmoodz said:


> My form-80 was submitted in Dec 2011 and it met in June 2012 and the SC started Dec 2012. You never know with DIAC.


----------



## faraz711

Dear All,

Can any one tell me when lodging visa application after Invite, whether we need to submit degrees and transcript from Pakistani institutes should be HEC verified or just notary attested will work??


----------



## nuked

faraz711 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can any one tell me when lodging visa application after Invite, whether we need to submit degrees and transcript from Pakistani institutes should be HEC verified or just notary attested will work??


Documents are attested that are not original, so if you have copy of it, attesting with notary should be good. no need for HEC.


----------



## imranali82

bukhari said:


> ouch


Drop an email to your CO and specifically ask for SC initialization date, its your right to know this much.

Regards,
Imran


----------



## mimran

imranali82 said:


> Drop an email to your CO and specifically ask for SC initialization date, its your right to know this much.
> 
> Regards,
> Imran


I tried to ask. They usually ignore or give a generic reply, however few got to know their exact date from CO as well. Depends on CO


----------



## Nazir

Hi 

Just wanted to get an expert opinion on my application that I haven't heard back from my agent on my application since past 5 months except he said my application is in security check. The questions are:

Q1 should I contact my CO directly and get some update or keep quite as I know security check takes time?

Q2 We recently had another baby, will the addition of this baby impact our application? We have one son which is already included in the application.

Q3 we applied in 189 category as an off shore candidate and recent stats shows that visa grants to this category is slow and applicants are applying for 190 category which is a state sponsorship. I'm also thinking to apply for this category also. So need to know its pros and cons? Such as will it impact my first application under 189 category? If I apply for it, should I do it now or wait till elections are done in Australia (due in sept)? Plz share all your experience and knowledge to help me in making an informed decision. 

Appreciate your help in advance. 
Regards 

Nazir

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## fabregas

Nazir said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to get an expert opinion on my application that I haven't heard back from my agent on my application since past 5 months except he said my application is in security check. The questions are:
> 
> Q1 should I contact my CO directly and get some update or keep quite as I know security check takes time?
> 
> Q2 We recently had another baby, will the addition of this baby impact our application? We have one son which is already included in the application.
> 
> Q3 we applied in 189 category as an off shore candidate and recent stats shows that visa grants to this category is slow and applicants are applying for 190 category which is a state sponsorship. I'm also thinking to apply for this category also. So need to know its pros and cons? Such as will it impact my first application under 189 category? If I apply for it, should I do it now or wait till elections are done in Australia (due in sept)? Plz share all your experience and knowledge to help me in making an informed decision.
> 
> Appreciate your help in advance.
> Regards
> 
> Nazir
> 
> IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?
> 
> IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


1. Its too early bro to be impatient. You have your CO in end of March 2013..Its just 4 months since your SCs has been started..be Patient and enjoy the waiting period..It would probably take more than one year for completion of SCs..

2. The addition of the baby doesn't impact your application..inform your CO about the new arrival .

3. you can apply for 190...It doesn't effect your 189 application..but the 189 applicaiton will be void if you get your 190 grant (Seniors please correct me if I am wrong)..You never know what new elections would bring to Immigration laws


----------



## nuked

Nazir said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to get an expert opinion on my application that I haven't heard back from my agent on my application since past 5 months except he said my application is in security check. The questions are:
> 
> Q1 should I contact my CO directly and get some update or keep quite as I know security check takes time?
> 
> Q2 We recently had another baby, will the addition of this baby impact our application? We have one son which is already included in the application.
> 
> Q3 we applied in 189 category as an off shore candidate and recent stats shows that visa grants to this category is slow and applicants are applying for 190 category which is a state sponsorship. I'm also thinking to apply for this category also. So need to know its pros and cons? Such as will it impact my first application under 189 category? If I apply for it, should I do it now or wait till elections are done in Australia (due in sept)? Plz share all your experience and knowledge to help me in making an informed decision.
> 
> Appreciate your help in advance.
> Regards
> 
> Nazir
> 
> IELTS 8/  EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?
> 
> IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?





> Q1 should I contact my CO directly and get some update or keep quite as I know security check takes time?


You can contact your CO if your email address is on file, since you have stated you applied via an agent and the way agents are especially in Pakistan, I don't think it is possible unless you hold good terms with your agent and he gets your email added for future correspondence, in place of his' which makes him loose his balance amount or don't know what your conditions are with your agents, could be anything, give it a try and speak to your agent.



> Q2 We recently had another baby, will the addition of this baby impact our application? We have one son which is already included in the application.


Adding any new born is a must and I don't think it causes any delays or impacts in negative way to your application. I added my first boy after filing my application, I also let my CO know when my wife expected and when it was due. So he knew through all the stages.



> Q3 we applied in 189 category as an off shore candidate and recent stats shows that visa grants to this category is slow and applicants are applying for 190 category which is a state sponsorship. I'm also thinking to apply for this category also. So need to know its pros and cons? Such as will it impact my first application under 189 category? If I apply for it, should I do it now or wait till elections are done in Australia (due in sept)? Plz share all your experience and knowledge to help me in making an informed decision.


I really don't know how it is possible when the Skill Verification letter can only be used for one application (it is my understanding, maybe it can be used for multiple applications, more seniors can comment), but I have read few cases even on this same Pakistani Immigration timeline thread where people have opened up 2 files using one skill assessment (which highlights the possibility, Yes).

Applying for a 2nd visa like you mentioned for 190 shouldn't be of any trouble to your older application, unless you get a same CO for both applications (and then the CO inquire why 2 applications and stuff. Just my random thoughts), 

Lastly if you don't have financial worries I wouldn't say you NO to go with this option too. More seniors can comment further and advance on with more brighter suggestions.

Cheers!


----------



## nuked

Now this has some amazing facts for the DIAC, I am assuming could this be the reason why things are getting slow and slow for HR countries!

Immigration Department audits reveal large-scale fraud of visa system by Indian students and workers - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Any comments..


----------



## futaus

Hey Guys
When do these Security checks processes actually starts.
Either at the time of CO assigning or Form 80 submission.
As in my case they asked twice for Form 80 submission on two different dates.


----------



## nuked

futaus said:


> Hey Guys
> When do these Security checks processes actually starts.
> Either at the time of CO assigning or Form 80 submission.
> As in my case they asked twice for Form 80 submission on two different dates.


Please share your timeline so that seniors can help you in better way, details should include:

Visa Class:
If State Sponsored(Please advise which state):
Type of Skill Assessment:
Visa Lodging Date/EOI Date:
Date Invite Received: (Incase of EOI)
First Request date of Form 80:
Second Request Date of Form 80:
CO Assigned Date: If Assigned CO


----------



## futaus

nuked said:


> Please share your timeline so that seniors can help you in better way, details should include:
> 
> Visa Class:
> If State Sponsored(Please advise which state):
> Type of Skill Assessment:
> Visa Lodging Date/EOI Date:
> Date Invite Received: (Incase of EOI)
> First Request date of Form 80:
> Second Request Date of Form 80:
> CO Assigned Date: If Assigned CO



Visa Class: 175
App Date Lodge: dec, 2011
Co assigned: May, 2012
Form 80: June 2012
Form 80: July 2013
SC: No Idea (started or not or when it starts)
PCC & Med: waiting


----------



## nuked

futaus said:


> Visa Class: 175
> App Date Lodge: dec, 2011
> Co assigned: May, 2012
> Form 80: June 2012
> Form 80: July 2013
> SC: No Idea (started or not or when it starts)
> PCC & Med: waiting


What is your Occupation? Skill Verification done by which assessing authority?

SMShoaib can you please add him in timeline list.


----------



## futaus

nuked said:


> What is your Occupation? Skill Verification done by which assessing authority?
> 
> SMShoaib can you please add him in timeline list.



Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
Assessing Authority: Engr Australia 
SMShoaib have already updated my timeline in spreadsheet couple of months back i believe.


----------



## PAK1919

*190 applicant*

Dear all,
I am 190 applicant.co allocated 2 May.waiting for grant.How much wait time for 190 applicant from Pakistan. any other 190 applicant,co allocated in MAY?
Please share DIAC phone no. for status info.

Thanks


----------



## SMShoaib

nuked said:


> What is your Occupation? Skill Verification done by which assessing authority?
> 
> SMShoaib can you please add him in timeline list.


Already added since long


----------



## opfian

Today I called DIAC to inquire about my 189 application.

Operator answered my call after waiting for around 10 mints. After Initial verification, I was told that nothing is pending on my side and currently my application is under process. She added that it can take an other 6 - 12 months to complete the application.

On my question, if my security checks has been initiated she told me that she cannot advise any thing on this part.


----------



## qaiser

190 is high processing visa. I was granted visa dated 13 Jul 2013.... the whole process took 6 month after case officer assigned. .. the major delay was from my side since I had to arrange 4 police clearance which took time.... so your co will ask u for medical and pcc very soon... start applying for pcc. This will save time. Best of luck. ..


----------



## Steyn

PAK1919 said:


> Dear all,
> I am 190 applicant.co allocated 2 May.waiting for grant.How much wait time for 190 applicant from Pakistan. any other 190 applicant,co allocated in MAY?
> Please share DIAC phone no. for status info.
> 
> Thanks


Before July 2013, Processing time was 3-4 months. Should be in the same range even now


----------



## asad747

opfian said:


> Today I called DIAC to inquire about my 189 application.
> 
> Operator answered my call after waiting for around 10 mints. After Initial verification, I was told that nothing is pending on my side and currently my application is under process. She added that it can take an other 6 - 12 months to complete the application.
> 
> On my question, if my security checks has been initiated she told me that she cannot advise any thing on this part.



I think its clear now that efficiency of SkillSelect system will not have any impact of This "Security Checks" Part & it will take the same amount of time for SC as 175 applications. Since SC involves our Security agencies (ISI/FIA or whatever it is).


----------



## TV Buff

opfian said:


> Today I called DIAC to inquire about my 189 application.
> 
> Operator answered my call after waiting for around 10 mints. After Initial verification, I was told that nothing is pending on my side and currently my application is under process. She added that it can take an other 6 - 12 months to complete the application.
> 
> On my question, if my security checks has been initiated she told me that she cannot advise any thing on this part.


It would have been a better idea to have contacted your case officer directly instead of speaking to one of the DIAC operators. They don't really know much and are not authorised to disclose any information. Your case officer would be better equipped at handling your queries and would also discuss your case in detail.


----------



## softhearted

nuked said:


> Now this has some amazing facts for the DIAC, I am assuming could this be the reason why things are getting slow and slow for HR countries!
> 
> Immigration Department audits reveal large-scale fraud of visa system by Indian students and workers - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> Any comments..


Is that the reason they are processing Indian visas too fast?

Cheers


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPROTING
*
Another Medical Call for Pakistani Applicant

Name: The Artfull Dodger
Type: 175
Applied: 22.june.2011
CO Assigned: 08.Feb.2012
Med/PCC request: 26-July-2013


----------



## nshah

SMShoaib said:


> *REPROTING
> *
> Another Medical Call for Pakistani Applicant
> 
> Name: The Artfull Dodger
> Type: 175
> Applied: 22.june.2011
> CO Assigned: 08.Feb.2012
> Med/PCC request: 26-July-2013


It means that one would receive a medical request after the security clearance or the security clearance is carried out separately ?


----------



## nuked

softhearted said:


> Is that the reason they are processing Indian visas too fast?
> 
> Cheers


I guess that is the reason why the processing is now at snailing pace speed.

Although the report discusses only misuse of 457 visa, but I think the extended scrutinizing affect has been applied to all sorts of visas.


----------



## nuked

nshah said:


> It means that one would receive a medical request after the security clearance or the security clearance is carried out separately ?


VE Subclass 175 is not longer taking any new applications, it was an old visa, so any people from 175 176 categories, ideally/hopefully are getting their medical calls after SC.


----------



## nshah

nuked said:


> VE Subclass 175 is not longer taking any new applications, it was an old visa, so any people from 175 176 categories, ideally/hopefully are getting their medical calls after SC.


What about the skillselect? does it follow the same procedure? and does SS speed up the process ?


----------



## nuked

nshah said:


> What about the skillselect? does it follow the same procedure? and does SS speed up the process ?


As quoted by others lately, I dont think Skill Select will speed up process.

My personal understanding for SkillSelect is to keep a better track of types of visa's being issued, to whom, and when, coz ideally in next few years Australia is going to get as tough as Canada, opening up only limited seats like any public service examination, plus the brightest talent gets in Only.

These are just my thoughts, and may or may not reflect the actual objective of Skill Select.


----------



## SMShoaib

nshah said:


> What about the skillselect? does it follow the same procedure? and does SS speed up the process ?


In most cases, there is NO SC in SS (190) Visa. for details see:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## opfian

TV Buff said:


> It would have been a better idea to have contacted your case officer directly instead of speaking to one of the DIAC operators. They don't really know much and are not authorised to disclose any information. Your case officer would be better equipped at handling your queries and would also discuss your case in detail.


Dude she was in no mood to forward my call to CO. I wonder how other members managed to reach their COs, bypassing the enchanting voiced operator seems to be difficult.


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> As quoted by others lately, I dont think Skill Select will speed up process.
> 
> coz ideally in next few years Australia is going to get as tough as Canada.



I also thought the same that Ausie is going to be tough as Canada, so applied hurriedly and did not waited for 190. So result Iam stil waiting and 190 are getting fast grants



Immigration is really tricky business. You never know when does your application priority changes and how far you go back in the queue.


----------



## mike alic

SMShoaib said:


> In most cases, there is NO SC in SS (190) Visa. for details see:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Asgogun4vvmDdGtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


thanks for sharing, this is really goos piece of info. I m new to this forum, and I found this very useful.


----------



## tschaudry

*Lahore to Sydney*

Hi Guys,

My wife is going from Lahore to Sydney. May I know which airlines fare is cheaper and secondly, does she need to send her passport to Australian consulate in Islamabad to get visa label in her passport? Can there be any problems during transit? Any one who has traveled to Australia from Lahore?


----------



## nuked

tschaudry said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife is going from Lahore to Sydney. May I know which airlines fare is cheaper and secondly, does she need to send her passport to Australian consulate in Islamabad to get visa label in her passport? Can there be any problems during transit? Any one who has traveled to Australia from Lahore?


Cheapest is Thair from Karachi, but di check other airlines, also depends on if you need more luggage space. so several factors are involved in calculating your final fare.

No need for visa stamping, should be good.


----------



## Steyn

tschaudry said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife is going from Lahore to Sydney. May I know which airlines fare is cheaper and secondly, does she need to send her passport to Australian consulate in Islamabad to get visa label in her passport? Can there be any problems during transit? Any one who has traveled to Australia from Lahore?


As already mentioned by nuked, Thai is the cheapest that allows 20kg weight. However, if allowed weight is your consideration then you can avail IOM services. They would charge almost the same fare that Thai charges but the airline would be Emirates and allowed weight would be 40K


----------



## umairmahmood

tschaudry said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife is going from Lahore to Sydney. May I know which airlines fare is cheaper and secondly, does she need to send her passport to Australian consulate in Islamabad to get visa label in her passport? Can there be any problems during transit? Any one who has traveled to Australia from Lahore?



If luggage is not the issue and if you are carrying an infant then you must check PIA. they dont go end to end but they will connect you with thai from BKK. Good thing about them is that they charge only 10k for infants. 

Regarding the visa labels. Its your call. I have seen alot of cases where people travelled without label on their passport from LHR and ISB. But upon consulting even they advise to get the visa labelled. I have not heard directly from anyone who has been reject entry for not having a label.


----------



## masaudakhter

hello dear.. i am pakistani living in dubai from 2.5 years. .i will apply here for character certificate..so i am asking that i should take character certificate from pakistan police station also? because that is my home country so i need to take from dubai and pakistan both?


----------



## nuked

masaudakhter said:


> hello dear.. i am pakistani living in dubai from 2.5 years. .i will apply here for character certificate..so i am asking that i should take character certificate from pakistan police station also? because that is my home country so i need to take from dubai and pakistan both?


Yes you need PCC from Pakistan and UAE both. Good Luck!


----------



## masaudakhter

thank yo soo much . and i neet to ask that when should i submit the fee for visa? it should be at the time of skill assessment? or they ask after assessment?


----------



## nuked

masaudakhter said:


> thank yo soo much . and i neet to ask that when should i submit the fee for visa? it should be at the time of skill assessment? or they ask after assessment?


You should first get your skills assessment done,
then submit EOI, once you get an invite, then you pay fees, Please study complete process at DIAC website before getting any PCC. PCC and Medicals are usually the last steps.


----------



## masaudakhter

nuked said:


> You should first get your skills assessment done,
> then submit EOI, once you get an invite, then you pay fees, Please study complete process at DIAC website before getting any PCC. PCC and Medicals are usually the last steps.


thanks brother


----------



## opfian

masaudakhter said:


> hello dear.. i am pakistani living in dubai from 2.5 years. .i will apply here for character certificate..so i am asking that i should take character certificate from pakistan police station also? because that is my home country so i need to take from dubai and pakistan both?


Yes u need pcc from both the countries. In UAE u can use website of your respective emirate police website and lodge application for PCC. They will inform you via sms when its ready for collection.


----------



## alihasan

opfian said:


> Yes u need pcc from both the countries. In UAE u can use website of your respective emirate police website and lodge application for PCC. They will inform you via sms when its ready for collection.


What about Pakistan mate? Should it be collected from the police station in my area or the police hq? Or can it be collected from any police station in my hometown (karachi)?


----------



## opfian

alihasan said:


> What about Pakistan mate? Should it be collected from the police station in my area or the police hq? Or can it be collected from any police station in my hometown (karachi)?


In case of Pakistan, PCC issued by SSP Office is accepted by DIAC. 

You need to approach SSP office and fill the form. The form will be marked to local PS, which will verify your credentials and check history record. Local PS will send its recommendations to SSP Office which will ultimately issue the PCC. I suggest you to follow it up through all the stages as they local authorities don't show much interest in processing them timely.


----------



## alihasan

opfian said:


> In case of Pakistan, PCC issued by SSP Office is accepted by DIAC.
> 
> You need to approach SSP office and fill the form. The form will be marked to local PS, which will verify your credentials and check history record. Local PS will send its recommendations to SSP Office which will ultimately issue the PCC. I suggest you to follow it up through all the stages as they local authorities don't show much interest in processing them timely.


Thanks mate. One last question, how is PCC different from the character certificate or is it the same thing?


----------



## TOPGUN

alihasan said:


> Thanks mate. One last question, how is PCC different from the character certificate or is it the same thing?


Same Thing. it is a character certificate from POLICE.


----------



## alihasan

TOPGUN said:


> Same Thing. it is a character certificate from POLICE.


Thanks. One of my friends got me confused.


----------



## nazarwaheed

AoA everyone. 

I read that IOM can help us in the air fares. How does that work out? What is the process?


----------



## nuked

nazarwaheed said:


> AoA everyone.
> 
> I read that IOM can help us in the air fares. How does that work out? What is the process?


I have been in touch with the responsible in IOM for concessional fare, You need to email him your travel dates or call him before 2.00 pm Pakistan time on following contact details:

Irfan afzal <[email protected]>
Operations Department
_____________________________________
International Organization for Migration (IOM)
IOM Mission in Pakistan
House # 09, Street 06, F-6/3 Islamabad.
TEL: +92 51 230 7841 - 57 Ext 205

Hope this helps!


----------



## M_Asim

*Team Change and Primary/Secondary Education Docs Request*

Hi All, first I'm so glad to see such a helpful community of Pakistanis. Feeling so proud! 
I applied for 175 back in Jan 2012 as ICT Business Analyst, Got a CO in May 2012 (GSM 2). Request to further info and Form 80 were responsed and all documents were completed by June 2012. 

I have few questions and a suggestion.

I just got an email from GSM 13 asking for documents of my primary and secondary education. I don't have any proof of early education except my marticulation certificate (other schools closed/relocated etc.). so *Q1*: What do I do when I don't have those documents? Actually Form 80 asks for docs only since secondary.
This email also says "This document request does not constitute notification that your application has been allocated to a decision maker at this time. " so *Q2*: Who is the decision maker?
and *Q3*: Is this change of team carries any significance?

And now the *suggestion*:
Like the wonderful google spreadsheet for timelines, can we compile and upload a FAQ document. This document can answer frequently asked questions like Medical, PCC (in Lhe,Khi,Isb), IOM etc.

Thanks in advance everyone. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nuked

M_Asim said:


> Hi All, first I'm so glad to see such a helpful community of Pakistanis. Feeling so proud!
> I applied for 175 back in Jan 2012 as ICT Business Analyst, Got a CO in May 2012 (GSM 2). Request to further info and Form 80 were responsed and all documents were completed by June 2012.
> 
> I have few questions and a suggestion.
> 
> I just got an email from GSM 13 asking for documents of my primary and secondary education. I don't have any proof of early education except my marticulation certificate (other schools closed/relocated etc.). so *Q1*: What do I do when I don't have those documents? Actually Form 80 asks for docs only since secondary.
> This email also says "This document request does not constitute notification that your application has been allocated to a decision maker at this time. " so *Q2*: Who is the decision maker?
> and *Q3*: Is this change of team carries any significance?
> 
> And now the *suggestion*:
> Like the wonderful google spreadsheet for timelines, can we compile and upload a FAQ document. This document can answer frequently asked questions like Medical, PCC (in Lhe,Khi,Isb), IOM etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone. Keep up the good work.


Dear Asim,

Your Matric and Intermediate should suffice as your primary and Secondary School Certificates. You can scan and email/upload them to the online application to your CO. 

If they are not in english translation and attestation from notary public should suffice.

You should have some person name at the end of the email, this person could be your CO or just an assessor of your application, while a CO is the person who has the authority to make a decision.

As specified earlier by senior fellow expat members, Team Changing, CO Changing occurs, like any other organization DIAC also has an employee turnover. This might be the reason why the same team could not have had any spaces to cater to your case, thus allocated to another team. I don't think it should be of any significance.


regarding your advice, good one, will need some time almost all of the members are working people and this may need some extra efforts.

Hope this helps,

Best Regards


----------



## SMShoaib

nuked said:


> Dear Asim,
> 
> Your Matric and Intermediate should suffice as your primary and Secondary School Certificates. You can scan and email/upload them to the online application to your CO.
> 
> If they are not in english translation and attestation from notary public should suffice.
> 
> You should have some person name at the end of the email, this person could be your CO or just an assessor of your application, while a CO is the person who has the authority to make a decision.
> 
> As specified earlier by senior fellow expat members, Team Changing, CO Changing occurs, like any other organization DIAC also has an employee turnover. This might be the reason why the same team could not have had any spaces to cater to your case, thus allocated to another team. I don't think it should be of any significance.
> 
> 
> regarding your advice, good one, will need some time almost all of the members are working people and this may need some extra efforts.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Best Regards



Very well said by Nuked. I just want to add something about the following statement
"This document request does not constitute notification that your application has been allocated to a decision maker at this time. "

I think it means that your application is still in Security Check, once your SC completed and application return to CO then it would be called it is with the decision maker.


----------



## Impatient22

bukhari said:


> IGIS told me again to wait till Jan-2014 (I will take it as Feb-2014) before contacting them again. It was expected..


And IGIS told me to wait till Feb 2014


----------



## bukhari

Impatient22 said:


> And IGIS told me to wait till Feb 2014


Welcome to the Club my Friend.. :boxing:


----------



## M_Asim

*Seem Team 13 is a special team*



M_Asim said:


> I applied for 175 back in Jan 2012 as ICT Business Analyst, Got a CO in May 2012 (GSM 2). Request to further info and Form 80 were responsed and all documents were completed by June 2012.
> 
> I just got an email from GSM 13 asking for documents of my primary and secondary education.....
> This email also says "This document request does not constitute notification that your application has been allocated to a decision maker at this time. " so *Q2*: Who is the decision maker?
> and *Q3*: Is this change of team carries any significance?


Turns out that Team 13 is some special team.. Here is the text from their auto-reply.. 
_"Your application has not been allocated to team 13 for assessment. Team 13 is conducting preliminary preparation of your case to allow faster processing when allocated to a case officer. When your application is allocated to a case officer, they will contact you within two weeks. If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application. Please forward the requested information to team 13 at your earliest convenience within 28 days of the request. Please note that team 13 is unable to respond to status update requests or general enquiries."_

Anybody else ever heard from Team 13?


----------



## w0lverine

M_Asim said:


> Turns out that Team 13 is some special team.. Here is the text from their auto-reply..
> _"Your application has not been allocated to team 13 for assessment. Team 13 is conducting preliminary preparation of your case to allow faster processing when allocated to a case officer. When your application is allocated to a case officer, they will contact you within two weeks. If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application. Please forward the requested information to team 13 at your earliest convenience within 28 days of the request. Please note that team 13 is unable to respond to status update requests or general enquiries."_
> 
> Anybody else ever heard from Team 13?


Interesting .. I think your CO got promoted, and now has a team to assist him  It's good that they're requesting additional information .. Usually it shows that external checks are at final stage.


----------



## Mavrick

tschaudry said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife is going from Lahore to Sydney. May I know which airlines fare is cheaper and secondly, does she need to send her passport to Australian consulate in Islamabad to get visa label in her passport? Can there be any problems during transit? Any one who has traveled to Australia from Lahore?


No need of visa label, i traveled this month from Lahore to Perth without visa label. However keep copy of visa grant letter with passport which is checked by Lahore airport immigration.


----------



## Swerveut

Hello, 

I had applied for subclass 175 in March 2011. Just recently got my PR granted this month Alhamdolillah. I wanted to know the following:

1) I am planning an initial visit in December insha-Allah for 2 weeks. Is that amount of time generally enough for first entry?

2) What airline would be recommended for best cost + best luggage options for travel from Karachi to Perth?

Best regards.


----------



## opfian

insanesanatic said:


> 6 months is the 190 visa, mostly without security checks and state sponsored
> 
> and till now, NO Pakistani male has been granted 189 visa, although 1 female got 189.


I think 190 are also subjected to security checks, if they don't then the whole mechanism of verification/checks is a failure. Btw as per my observations most Pakistanis apply for state sponsorship. It can not mean in any way that most of the Pakistanis dot go through security checks.


----------



## opfian

Swerveut said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had applied for subclass 175 in March 2011. Just recently got my PR granted this month Alhamdolillah. I wanted to know the following:
> 
> 1) I am planning an initial visit in December insha-Allah for 2 weeks. Is that amount of time generally enough for first entry?
> 
> 2) What airline would be recommended for best cost + best luggage options for travel from Karachi to Perth?
> 
> Best regards.


1) make a plan before your visit. Set your priorities like bank acct, health insurance, centr link, etc. Try to complete all those jobs which doest require your presence after submitting the application

2) few guys ovr here discussed abt flying with IOM arranged flight through emirates. It allows you to carry 40kg of baggage.


----------



## ahmed1981

insanesanatic said:


> 6 months is the 190 visa, mostly without security checks and state sponsored
> 
> and till now, NO Pakistani male has been granted 189 visa, although 1 female got 189.



Thanks for your input. Yeah 190 subclass seems to be given a higher piority processing with external checks. I have been told by my CO in feb that my case was referred to ASIO for external verifications so its been almost 6 months so far. 

The status of form 80 which I updated in Jan changed to met just a few days ago but I still dont know if this means anything, as in if its a glitch or an indication of checks being finalized. 

I hope these checks do not exceed 8 months for 189 applicants.


----------



## Steyn

Swerveut said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had applied for subclass 175 in March 2011. Just recently got my PR granted this month Alhamdolillah. I wanted to know the following:
> 
> 1) I am planning an initial visit in December insha-Allah for 2 weeks. Is that amount of time generally enough for first entry?
> 
> 2) What airline would be recommended for best cost + best luggage options for travel from Karachi to Perth?
> 
> Best regards.


Regarding ticket, go for IOM services man. Khurcha kam Weight ziada


----------



## Rezasol

Steyn said:


> Regarding ticket, go for IOM services man. Khurcha kam Weight ziada


who to contact for IOM Concession fares


----------



## Beee

nuked said:


> I have been in touch with the responsible in IOM for concessional fare, You need to email him your travel dates or call him before 2.00 pm Pakistan time on following contact details:
> 
> Irfan afzal <[email protected]>
> Operations Department
> _____________________________________
> International Organization for Migration (IOM)
> IOM Mission in Pakistan
> House # 09, Street 06, F-6/3 Islamabad.
> TEL: +92 51 230 7841 - 57 Ext 205
> 
> Hope this helps!


This is the info about IOM that Nuked posted


----------



## nuked

Thai Airways from Karachi - Sydney costs 60,118 PKR for One Way with 20KG Luggage. If you book at least 40 days before your departure date. 

Hope this helps someone, as IOM's concessional fare are not available readily in all flights, you might have to sacrifice your travel dates as per the availability of concessional fares.

Regards


----------



## Moji

Just sent an enquiry to my CO and asked whether my case will be finalized within the time frame set by DIAC and this is the reply I got:
"I am not provided with a time frame so unfortunately I am unable to say when your application will be finalised."
What is this? they dont know DIAC time frames?


----------



## Ambe

Hi all,

How long is it taking medicals to get finalized now? What is the timeline? Can those people whose medicals have finalized tell their duration period?

Thanks


----------



## Ambe

Hi all,

How long is it taking medicals to get finalized now? What is the timeline? Can those people whose medicals have finalized tell their duration period?

Thanks


----------



## nuked

Ambe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How long is it taking medicals to get finalized now? What is the timeline? Can those people whose medicals have finalized tell their duration period?
> 
> Thanks


My Meds took 7 days to finalize with a Grant Notice.


----------



## SMShoaib

*REPROTING*

Another Pakistani received his medical call today

Name: Ahmedee
Applied: 25-Feb-2012
Visa Type: 176
State: WA
CO Assigned: 20-Mar-2012
Meds Finalized FL: 17-Jul-2013 
Med/PCC requested: 30-Jul-2013


----------



## Vic2013

Ambe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How long is it taking medicals to get finalized now? What is the timeline? Can those people whose medicals have finalized tell their duration period?
> 
> Thanks


I dont know about the medicals being finalized but i can tell you that the IOM clinic is swamped and is giving appointments 20-30 days from the date you call! Plus I had to wait two days just to speak to them as their lines are always busy - thus for people planning on getting meds done i suggest book an appointment soon!


----------



## khans

REPROTING

Another Pakistani received his medical call 

Name: Khans
Applied : 14-Jun-2011
Visa Type: 175 (ICT business analyst)
CO Assigned: Dec-2011
Form 80 submitted: Dec 2011
Additional info requested: Jun 2012
Child added: October 2012
Form 80 resubmitted: December 2012
Form 929 (change of passport): Feb 2013
PCC and health requested: 10-July-2013
Went for meds to IOM and submitted PCC: 24-July-2013
Meds with Medical Officer of Commonwealth(MOC): 29-July-2013

I wonder if its a normal practice to send all Pakistani meds to MOC or maybe CO is not satisfied with the reports, for details read health requirement on DIAC website ( I am not yet allowed to post URL)


----------



## mike alic

Hi all,

May I know what medical tests we need to go through? 

can we do before CO ask?

thanks


----------



## nuked

mike alic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> May I know what medical tests we need to go through?
> 
> can we do before CO ask?
> 
> thanks


The take following tests:

1 - eye test + weight + height
2 - urine test
3 - chest x-ray
4 - blood sample for HIV and If highlighted for TB, then some extra TB tests
5 - Physical examination of body by a doctor.

I dont think you can take test without CO officer asking or if your online application has a link to proceed for test. IOM will not accept you as a candidate for medical because the system will not show you in their list.


----------



## imranali82

*Medicals cost*



mike alic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> May I know what medical tests we need to go through?
> 
> can we do before CO ask?
> 
> thanks


Here is the cost of Medical as I inquired from IOM back in 2012. back then I didnt know that SC would take this LONG... 

The cost of full medical for Australia is:

"15 Year or Above: Rs. 5600 (Blood Test – X-ray – Urine Sample – Physical Examination)
Less then 5 Year: Rs. 2800"

Hope you find it useful


----------



## mike alic

nuked said:


> The take following tests:
> 
> 1 - eye test + weight + height
> 2 - urine test
> 3 - chest x-ray
> 4 - blood sample for HIV and If highlighted for TB, then some extra TB tests
> 5 - Physical examination of body by a doctor.
> 
> I dont think you can take test without CO officer asking or if your online application has a link to proceed for test. IOM will not accept you as a candidate for medical because the system will not show you in their list.


thanks. .


----------



## mike alic

imranali82 said:


> Here is the cost of Medical as I inquired from IOM back in 2012. back then I didnt know that SC would take this LONG...
> 
> The cost of full medical for Australia is:
> 
> "15 Year or Above: Rs. 5600 (Blood Test &#150; X-ray &#150; Urine Sample &#150; Physical Examination)
> Less then 5 Year: Rs. 2800"
> 
> Hope you find it useful


thanks for help. .


----------



## pakidude

*Confusing....*

hmmmm....lots of drama my friends.....

I have been assigned to a CO from brisbane on April and send the requested documents, CO came back to me asking for more information, provided those on May. Following a status inquiry my CO informed me the documents provided are enough and in case CO requires anything CO will contact me. Today I received a mail from a adelaide team asking for more information on form 80...

dear friends anyone has any idea what does that mean?

Any kind of request should be made by the CO as soon as one is allocated, should not be?

In the letter it is also stated that this request does not mean my case has been allocated to a decision maker yet.....

very confusing....................


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi All,

I applied for GSM 175 visa in March 2011 and got couple of inquiries through email for experience and employers business details.

First i got inquiry from case office of team 2 Adelaide in june 2012. now in july 2013 i got another inquiry for my employer business + USA Business visa rejection (reason: less # of experience with my employer who wanted to send me for training at head office) details from team 13 Adelaide. I provided the details the same day.

I am expecting the Medical and PCC request and still getting inquiries 

Please suggest what is the current timelines in general and in particular with High Risk countries like Pakistan.

Is My Case timelines are late or when should i expect the results. My friend also applied in same time lines and got the grant in july 2013. Only difference is he applied alone and i am with family.

Please share your feedback.


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## imranali82

Desi Munda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for GSM 175 visa in March 2011 and got couple of inquiries through email for experience and employers business details.
> 
> First i got inquiry from case office of team 2 Adelaide in june 2012. now in july 2013 i got another inquiry for my employer business + USA Business visa rejection (reason: less # of experience with my employer who wanted to send me for training at head office) details from team 13 Adelaide. I provided the details the same day.
> 
> I am expecting the Medical and PCC request and still getting inquiries
> 
> Please suggest what is the current timelines in general and in particular with High Risk countries like Pakistan.
> 
> Is My Case timelines are late or when should i expect the results. My friend also applied in same time lines and got the grant in july 2013. Only difference is he applied alone and i am with family.
> 
> Please share your feedback.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


For a complete picture check the excel file attached with this thread, it contains many applicants and there complete timelines. Normally the SC alone takes 18 months from the date of initialization ( please note this date is seperate from your lodging the application, or allotment of CO or submittal of form 80). 

i just browsed thru the list and it seems almost all the applicants of 2011 Apr/May/June have got the grant visa grant with an average time of 20 ~22 months after CO allocation.

Which field are you in, whats your occupation? 
you see the problem with US visa rejection ( and that too on a business VISA) raises lots of alarms n whistles, something seems wrong the time you are telling is quite long and is definitely a special case.

You may contact IGIS, (search this thread for required contact address) this body is external auditor, and checks for delays etc

Regards


----------



## ahmed1981

Moji said:


> Just sent an enquiry to my CO and asked whether my case will be finalized within the time frame set by DIAC and this is the reply I got:
> "I am not provided with a time frame so unfortunately I am unable to say when your application will be finalised."
> What is this? they dont know DIAC time frames?


the timeframe set by DIAC doesnt include external checks. it only includes verifications and routine processing done entirely by DIAC. I think shes just saying she doesnt know when your security check will be finalized because ASIO doesnt inform anyone about that and theres is no timeframe. 

some people get their checks finished in 6-8 months, but for some it takes anywhere from 12 to 18 months.


----------



## Desi Munda

Thanks for the reply.

I am in Software Engineer Occupation. I hope everything will be good. What you anticipate when will i get the news for Medical and PCC?


----------



## expatdude

Good to see a great forum of my Pak, although i was silent reader of the forum now joined. 

InshaAllah i m going to participate in this forum queries.


----------



## Desi Munda

Desi Munda said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am in Software Engineer Occupation. I hope everything will be good. What you anticipate when will i get the news for Medical and PCC?


i also made complaint to IGIS as suggested. lets see when i hear back from them.


----------



## nuked

Desi Munda said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am in Software Engineer Occupation. I hope everything will be good. What you anticipate when will i get the news for Medical and PCC?


Please review the timelines in the excel sheet, my timeline is similar to yours with the same visa class.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Desi Munda said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am in Software Engineer Occupation. I hope everything will be good. What you anticipate when will i get the news for Medical and PCC?


Hi Desi Munda,

Can you please share you timeline, that will help the seniors to be able to estimate on when to expect the medical call.


Best 
Al


----------



## UU!

175 Application lodged @ May 19 2012 CO assigned at Aug 19 2012. All the docs including Form-80 was submitted initially with Application, kept form 80 up to date with changing Traveling history. Just yesterday got an email form Team 13 to Submit Form-80 and additional educational information, whereas CO is from Team 2.

Can any one share his/er experience if faced same situation.

Thanking in anticipation...


----------



## Aladdin.lb

UU! said:


> 175 Application lodged @ May 19 2012 CO assigned at Aug 19 2012. All the docs including Form-80 was submitted initially with Application, kept form 80 up to date with changing Traveling history. Just yesterday got an email form Team 13 to Submit Form-80 and additional educational information, whereas CO is from Team 2.
> 
> Can any one share his/er experience if faced same situation.
> 
> Thanking in anticipation...


Many others have been receiving from team 13 for requested info or docs, did you also receive the below notice from them :


> Your application has not been allocated to team 13 for assessment. Team 13 is conducting preliminary preparation of your case to allow faster processing when allocated to a case officer. When your application is allocated to a case officer, they will contact you within two weeks. If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application. Please forward the requested information to team 13 at your earliest convenience within 28 days of the request. Please note that team 13 is unable to respond to status update requests or general enquiries."


Your timeline sounds close to mine my case is with team 6 though, do you mind sharing your nationality and Job code? did your CO also asked for Meds and PCC back in August?

Hope you get some good news soon

Al


----------



## Desi Munda

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi Desi Munda,
> 
> Can you please share you timeline, that will help the seniors to be able to estimate on when to expect the medical call.
> 
> 
> Best
> Al


GSM 175 Skilled Independent
ACS Applied: Dec 2010
ACS Cleared: Feb 2011
Application Lodged : March 2011
Inquiry from CO regarding Employment History: Around Sept 2012
Inquiry from Team 13 again regarding Employer detail + USA Business VISA rejection (due to less # of experience with employer): July 2013
No MED + PCC Call Yet
Complain Lodged against IGIS today

Any Estimation by senior members?


----------



## UU!

Aladdin.lb said:


> Many others have been receiving from team 13 for requested info or docs, did you also receive the below notice from them :
> 
> Your timeline sounds close to mine my case is with team 6 though, do you mind sharing your nationality and Job code? did your CO also asked for Meds and PCC back in August?
> 
> Hope you get some good news soon
> 
> Al


The notice I got is as under

-------------------------------------------------------
REQUEST FOR INFORMATION
To enable further processing of your visa application, you will need to provide the items in this request. The documents and additional information detailed below are requested at this stage to facilitate processing of your application as efficiently as possible and must be current as of time of request. Please reply to this email address with the requested documents and/or information. Please do not amend the subject line, and leave this email in the email trail.

--------------------------------------------

I'm from Pakistan, Job code 263312, no meds or PCC requested as yet...

INSHA ALLAH hoping same for you. what are your details...

Can any one share the reason why Team 13 also started to work on Applications...


----------



## UU!

@ Aladdin


The notice I got is as under

-------------------------------------------------------
REQUEST FOR INFORMATION
To enable further processing of your visa application, you will need to provide the items in this request. The documents and additional information detailed below are requested at this stage to facilitate processing of your application as efficiently as possible and must be current as of time of request. Please reply to this email address with the requested documents and/or information. Please do not amend the subject line, and leave this email in the email trail.

--------------------------------------------

I'm from Pakistan, Job code 263312, no meds or PCC requested as yet...

INSHA ALLAH hoping same for you. what are your details...

Can any one share the reason why Team 13 also started to work on Applications...


----------



## M_Asim

*Role of Team 13*

I got a query from Team 13 a few days ago. Seems Team 13 just helps your CO for documents completness and verification etc. They ain't allocated cases to them as such. 
My CO was assigned in May 2012 and looking at your timelines I'm hoping that next steps ain't far ahead. Best of luck!


----------



## UU!

@M_Asim

Were you also contacted by Team 13? Meds and PCC done?


----------



## babar nawaz

AOA

This is my first post to this forum...though i regulary visit it

details of my application are as under

Visa type:175
application lodged:22 -jun -2011
CO assigned :8 feb-2011
MED PCC Call: 31-july -2013

Finally after a long wait i got my PCC Call today

I would ask you a question here regarding the PCC ...i have been working in isb/rwp since 4 years but my home town is mardan
do i require to get PCC from mardan or ISB/RWP??

tHANKS


----------



## nuked

babar nawaz said:


> AOA
> 
> This is my first post to this forum...though i regulary visit it
> 
> details of my application are as under
> 
> Visa type:175
> application lodged:22 -jun -2011
> CO assigned :8 feb-2011
> MED PCC Call: 31-july -2013
> 
> Finally after a long wait i got my PCC Call today
> 
> I would ask you a question here regarding the PCC ...i have been working in isb/rwp since 4 years but my home town is mardan
> do i require to get PCC from mardan or ISB/RWP??
> 
> tHANKS


PCC from RWP/ISB should suffice.

Best Regards & Good Luck!


----------



## exxpat

babar nawaz said:


> AOA
> 
> This is my first post to this forum...though i regulary visit it
> 
> details of my application are as under
> 
> Visa type:175
> application lodged:22 -jun -2011
> CO assigned :8 feb-2011
> MED PCC Call: 31-july -2013
> 
> Finally after a long wait i got my PCC Call today
> 
> I would ask you a question here regarding the PCC ...i have been working in isb/rwp since 4 years but my home town is mardan
> do i require to get PCC from mardan or ISB/RWP??
> 
> tHANKS


Ideally, PCC should be from the place of your permanent residence Or the address which is mentioned on your NIC.

Good luck,


----------



## pakidude

*Team 13*



UU! said:


> @M_Asim
> 
> Were you also contacted by Team 13? Meds and PCC done?


Dear UU,

same situation here, CO from brisbtane and contacted for more info from team 13 !!!


----------



## PAK1919

*190 applicant*

Please can any body share contact no. of DIAC to know about status of application???


----------



## opfian

PAK1919 said:


> Please can any body share contact no. of DIAC to know about status of application???


For telephone number, you may refer to PDF files sent by you Upon CO assignment


----------



## UU!

Fellow Members,

I have following questions related to *new format of Form-80*, I will be obliged if you can kindly share your expert opinions:


1. Can the form be filled on PC and printed out, signed and send the scanned copy to DICA. Reason I'm asking this is, on the first page it states "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS."

Has any one filled and submitted the form in this manner.


2. Question 35: Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR of you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?

My Concern: I'm married and never been to Australia, once I get the GSM visa God Willing I will travel their with my wife and son. So please advise what should be my answer to this question "No" or "Yes".

In my opinion I shall be "No" as at the moment I'm not planning to travel to AUS or in past I never did.


3. Question 49: List all education and qualification undertaken, including courses completed, withdrawn or continuing.

My Concern: In the email I have received from Team 13 they are asking me to provide *"All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education."*. So I have mentioned Graduation, Intermediate (FSc.) and Secondary (Metric) details in reply to this question, BUT, I don't remember the start dates and end dates for my Graduation, FSc & Metric Degrees as my certificates only mention the Session like Annual Session 1999. So please advise what should I write under start date column.

Br.


----------



## nazarwaheed

UU! said:


> Fellow Members,
> 
> I have following questions related to *new format of Form-80*, I will be obliged if you can kindly share your expert opinions:
> 
> 
> 1. Can the form be filled on PC and printed out, signed and send the scanned copy to DICA. Reason I'm asking this is, on the first page it states "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS."
> 
> Has any one filled and submitted the form in this manner.
> 
> 
> 2. Question 35: Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR of you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?
> 
> My Concern: I'm married and never been to Australia, once I get the GSM visa God Willing I will travel their with my wife and son. So please advise what should be my answer to this question "No" or "Yes".
> 
> In my opinion I shall be "No" as at the moment I'm not planning to travel to AUS or in past I never did.
> 
> 
> 3. Question 49: List all education and qualification undertaken, including courses completed, withdrawn or continuing.
> 
> My Concern: In the email I have received from Team 13 they are asking me to provide *"All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education."*. So I have mentioned Graduation, Intermediate (FSc.) and Secondary (Metric) details in reply to this question, BUT, I don't remember the start dates and end dates for my Graduation, FSc & Metric Degrees as my certificates only mention the Session like Annual Session 1999. So please advise what should I write under start date column.
> 
> Br.


AoA UU

I will answer your questions number wise

1. Yes, you can either fill it with the pen or use adobe writer to fill the soft version and take the print. Either case you have to sign it and then scan it and forward to the CO. I filled the soft copy, printed, signed and scanned.

2. As you want to travel with your spouse and child, and you are out of Australia, so you must choose YES. and then give their details in the next parts.

3. You should mention all the education starting from 9th class till your last degree. Dates are not supposed to be 100% exact. Just do not leave any gaps. If you do, then mention what you have been doing during that time. Otherwise your CO may ask you for another form. This had happened with me, i left some gaps and on the second notice i filled that gap by stating that i was 'searching for admission/waiting for result'. suit yourself. Provide correct details according to your history.


hope this helps.

regards


----------



## UU!

nazarwaheed said:


> AoA UU
> 
> I will answer your questions number wise
> 
> 1. Yes, you can either fill it with the pen or use adobe writer to fill the soft version and take the print. Either case you have to sign it and then scan it and forward to the CO. I filled the soft copy, printed, signed and scanned.
> 
> 2. As you want to travel with your spouse and child, and you are out of Australia, so you must choose YES. and then give their details in the next parts.
> 
> 3. You should mention all the education starting from 9th class till your last degree. Dates are not supposed to be 100% exact. Just do not leave any gaps. If you do, then mention what you have been doing during that time. Otherwise your CO may ask you for another form. This had happened with me, i left some gaps and on the second notice i filled that gap by stating that i was 'searching for admission/waiting for result'. suit yourself. Provide correct details according to your history.
> 
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> regards


Waoa Nazar,

Much appreciated for precise and useful feedback. Jazak ALLAH.

BR.


----------



## nazarwaheed

most welcome ! glad i could help


----------



## UU!

nazarwaheed said:


> most welcome ! glad i could help


One more question, please.

In Form-80 old format I was supposed to provide evidence of current residential address and copy of NIC, but in new format I can't find any single denouement mentioned that I have to provide with Form-80.

Can you please let me know if I have to submit any additional document. They specifically asked for following information that I have already covered in Form-80 as per your advise, do I need to submit scanned copy of degrees/certifications.

Secondly, do they inquire for educations from KG to 8th grade or not. As I haven't included these details and I don't have any record for these classes .

"Form 80 additional information –

o All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education. Include current courses, courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course studied). 

o Please clarify whether all courses you have undertaken were at the level of diploma, bachelor ,master, etc.

o Please provide the course outcome for all periods of education."


----------



## nuked

UU! said:


> One more question, please.
> 
> In Form-80 old format I was supposed to provide evidence of current residential address and copy of NIC, but in new format I can't find any single denouement mentioned that I have to provide with Form-80.
> 
> Can you please let me know if I have to submit any additional document. They specifically asked for following information that I have already covered in Form-80 as per your advise, do I need to submit scanned copy of degrees/certifications.
> 
> Secondly, do they inquire for educations from KG to 8th grade or not. As I haven't included these details and I don't have any record for these classes .
> 
> "Form 80 additional information –
> 
> o All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education. Include current courses, courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course studied).
> 
> o Please clarify whether all courses you have undertaken were at the level of diploma, bachelor ,master, etc.
> 
> o Please provide the course outcome for all periods of education."


- If you don't find it in new form-80, then you should not be bothering about it, but that's weird it should be there.

- Yes, please scan original and attach them in email, or make a pdf and then send it over. If you don't have originals, copies attested by Notary Public should suffice

- I was also confused at first about primary/secondary education at first, but later found out through this forum that Primary is your matric certificate, Secondary is your Intermediate, and Undergraduate is your Degree, Post Graduate is your Masters

No need for any KG-8th Documents, I studied in one school from class one up to my O-Levels, Thus, I provided an estimated date range on when I started going to school, but I had my O-Levels Certificate so I knew when I finished it. If you studied in multiple schools, then I would say you specify the last school, the name that is there on your Secondary Certificate and an estimated date range. Followed by Intermediate and then your degrees.

Need not mention, each level of education should be clearly marked with the end result achieved, for e.g. 

Jan 1990 - Jun 2001, The City School, PAF Chapter Karachi, Contact Details + Address, - Received O-Levels Certificate by Cambridge University, Equivalent to Secondary School Certificate

Followed by other details of each level of education that you completed.

Hope this helps!

Best Regards.


----------



## Immipedia

Hi Folks,

I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.

I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people. I wish everyone get Grant email soon...

MA


----------



## expatdude

babar nawaz said:


> AOA
> 
> This is my first post to this forum...though i regulary visit it
> 
> details of my application are as under
> 
> Visa type:175
> application lodged:22 -jun -2011
> CO assigned :8 feb-2011
> MED PCC Call: 31-july -2013
> 
> Finally after a long wait i got my PCC Call today
> 
> I would ask you a question here regarding the PCC ...i have been working in isb/rwp since 4 years but my home town is mardan
> do i require to get PCC from mardan or ISB/RWP??
> 
> tHANKS


Dear your PCC from current location will work perfectly no need to get PCC from mardan

Cheers


----------



## expatdude

Before going further i believe many of question will not be relevant to you in Form 80. Just focus on questions of your visa section.



UU! said:


> Fellow Members,
> 
> I have following questions related to *new format of Form-80*, I will be obliged if you can kindly share your expert opinions:
> 
> 
> 1. Can the form be filled on PC and printed out, signed and send the scanned copy to DICA. Reason I'm asking this is, on the first page it states "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS."
> 
> Has any one filled and submitted the form in this manner.
> 
> 
> 2. Question 35: Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR of you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?
> 
> My Concern: I'm married and never been to Australia, once I get the GSM visa God Willing I will travel their with my wife and son. So please advise what should be my answer to this question "No" or "Yes".
> 
> In my opinion I shall be "No" as at the moment I'm not planning to travel to AUS or in past I never did.
> 
> 
> 3. Question 49: List all education and qualification undertaken, including courses completed, withdrawn or continuing.
> 
> My Concern: In the email I have received from Team 13 they are asking me to provide *"All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education."*. So I have mentioned Graduation, Intermediate (FSc.) and Secondary (Metric) details in reply to this question, BUT, I don't remember the start dates and end dates for my Graduation, FSc & Metric Degrees as my certificates only mention the Session like Annual Session 1999. So please advise what should I write under start date column.
> 
> Br.


----------



## nuked

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people. I wish everyone get Grant email soon...
> 
> MA


MashAllah Mabruk!


----------



## fabregas

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people. I wish everyone get Grant email soon...
> 
> MA


Congrats Bro..


----------



## amirbilal

*Confusion*

Dear All,

I am confused about my ICT Skills Assessment from ACS.

I am a Software Engineer and I have almost 9 years of experience mostly in Web Development using technologies like PHP, MySQL, Python. Aparently I might fall under the category 261212 Web Developer which is in State Nomination list ONLY.

But I think that my job role and responsibilities do match with the category 261312 Developer Programmer.

If anyone has the same experience then please share it with me and some guidelines on how to prepare my employment letters and CV.

Best regards,


----------



## imranali82

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people. I wish everyone get Grant email soon...
> 
> MA


Congratulations...


----------



## amirbilal

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people. I wish everyone get Grant email soon...
> 
> MA


Congratulations.


----------



## roposh

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people. I wish everyone get Grant email soon...
> 
> MA


Heartiest Congratulations Mate!
Great to know that someone from Pakistan also got the grant without CO contact as usually applicants from our country go through extensive security checks. 
Congratulations once again (Y)


----------



## expatdude

Then Its better to go for Developer Programmer if Web Developer comes in only state nomination. 

However all you need to think what your job responsibilities are. Software Engineer and Developer Programmer you may also lies in both but you need to know what kind of letter you can get from your company and what is your job title. Then decide.

For experience letter you will need to mention all the job responsibilities your are currently performing including support to juniors etc. List down all the responsibilities. For reference letter see this sample you will have a big idea how would you go and all of your concerns will be solved regarding your questions

Sorry i am unable paste the url here. You just go to google and search

"ACS reference letter sample" first link with pdf show will show you the sample
Cheers



amirbilal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am confused about my ICT Skills Assessment from ACS.
> 
> I am a Software Engineer and I have almost 9 years of experience mostly in Web Development using technologies like PHP, MySQL, Python. Aparently I might fall under the category 261212 Web Developer which is in State Nomination list ONLY.
> 
> But I think that my job role and responsibilities do match with the category 261312 Developer Programmer.
> 
> If anyone has the same experience then please share it with me and some guidelines on how to prepare my employment letters and CV.
> 
> Best regards,


----------



## expatdude

Mubarik hoo bro. Pray for my grant as well thanks



Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people. I wish everyone get Grant email soon...
> 
> MA


----------



## amirbilal

expatdude said:


> Then Its better to go for Developer Programmer if Web Developer comes in only state nomination.
> 
> However all you need to think what your job responsibilities are. Software Engineer and Developer Programmer you may also lies in both but you need to know what kind of letter you can get from your company and what is your job title. Then decide.
> 
> For experience letter you will need to mention all the job responsibilities your are currently performing including support to juniors etc. List down all the responsibilities. For reference letter see this sample you will have a big idea how would you go and all of your concerns will be solved regarding your questions
> 
> Sorry i am unable paste the url here. You just go to google and search
> 
> "ACS reference letter sample" first link with pdf show will show you the sample
> Cheers


Thanks mate for your reply. 

I am working with my 4th employer, and I have total 9 years of experience.

1- I do not have all my offer letters with me so should I ask them to print a copy for me in those old dates or those are not necessary.

2- I worked with an employer for 4 months and then company did shut down their office in Pakistan for some reason. For those 4 month I do not have any experience letter. Will this be a problem is counting my total 8-9 years of experience.

Looking forward to a kind reply.


----------



## expatdude

9 years experience is awesome. But you never know which employers details your Case Officer demands your CO may demands all your employers Salary Slips, Joining Contracts etc or They may only interested in last 2. No one knows what they can demand for a proof.

But The experience letter is always required. 

1. You may need offer letter its better to get those offer letter from companies, if they are unable to provide you may get salary slips or other type of letter from company for a proof. But it worth while to have offer letters.
2. You may provide a statutory declaration explaining that this company is shut down, for this you may also need a statutory declaration from your colleague who worked with you in that company. Statutory will work in this case. ... I can not comment if you want to skip this experienc 


Enjoy 




amirbilal said:


> Thanks mate for your reply.
> 
> I am working with my 4th employer, and I have total 9 years of experience.
> 
> 1- I do not have all my offer letters with me so should I ask them to print a copy for me in those old dates or those are not necessary.
> 
> 2- I worked with an employer for 4 months and then company did shut down their office in Pakistan for some reason. For those 4 month I do not have any experience letter. Will this be a problem is counting my total 8-9 years of experience.
> 
> Looking forward to a kind reply.


----------



## amirbilal

expatdude said:


> 9 years experience is awesome. But you never know which employers details your Case Officer demands your CO may demands all your employers Salary Slips, Joining Contracts etc or They may only interested in last 2. No one knows what they can demand for a proof.
> 
> But The experience letter is always required.
> 
> 1. You may need offer letter its better to get those offer letter from companies, if they are unable to provide you may get salary slips or other type of letter from company for a proof. But it worth while to have offer letters.
> 2. You may provide a statutory declaration explaining that this company is shut down, for this you may also need a statutory declaration from your colleague who worked with you in that company. Statutory will work in this case. ... I can not comment if you want to skip this experienc
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Now that is making much sense to me.

I have another question after reading your post. CO will ask for proofs after I submit my application or I have to send all those salary slips etc when I am submitting the application.

Maybe if you can tell me the steps of filing this application one by one. that will be really helpful.

thanks


----------



## expatdude

Initially you will need reference letter (Experience Letters) for ACS. Then you go for skill select after you get invitation you will need to upload the documents.

Initially you will need to upload the Experience Letters from the companies you made for ACS. If in case CO do not get satisfied CO will ask further things e.g. Offer Letter, Tax Slips, Salary Slips etc.

Hope you understand now....



amirbilal said:


> Now that is making much sense to me.
> 
> I have another question after reading your post. CO will ask for proofs after I submit my application or I have to send all those salary slips etc when I am submitting the application.
> 
> Maybe if you can tell me the steps of filing this application one by one. that will be really helpful.
> 
> thanks


----------



## amirbilal

expatdude said:


> Initially you will need reference letter (Experience Letters) for ACS. Then you go for skill select after you get invitation you will need to upload the documents.
> 
> Initially you will need to upload the Experience Letters from the companies you made for ACS. If in case CO do not get satisfied CO will ask further things e.g. Offer Letter, Tax Slips, Salary Slips etc.
> 
> Hope you understand now....


Perfect understood brother. 

One thing though.

Do I need to prepare my CV as well with full details of all the project I have done so far for ACS evaluation. My CV looks good at the moment but someone was telling me that I need to write down many more details.

Regards,


----------



## UU!

expatdude said:


> Before going further i believe many of question will not be relevant to you in Form 80. Just focus on questions of your visa section.


Is that so? As I see there is not much changes from old Form-80 except minor changes.

Can you also advise me on my concerns, please


----------



## expatdude

For your reference I am just describing on the employment related documents other documents will also required like Passport, PCC blah blah.

You must first read all the requirements you will fulfill before apply. See on the skill select website of DIAC. After that you will know the flow of the things you will need for each steps.

e.g. 

The first step is ACS + IELTS
the second is opening EOI (Expression of Interest)
after EOI submitted and accepted by DIAC you get invite.
The you apply for the the visa.





expatdude said:


> Initially you will need reference letter (Experience Letters) for ACS. Then you go for skill select after you get invitation you will need to upload the documents.
> 
> Initially you will need to upload the Experience Letters from the companies you made for ACS. If in case CO do not get satisfied CO will ask further things e.g. Offer Letter, Tax Slips, Salary Slips etc.
> 
> Hope you understand now....


----------



## UU!

nuked said:


> - If you don't find it in new form-80, then you should not be bothering about it, but that's weird it should be there.
> 
> - Yes, please scan original and attach them in email, or make a pdf and then send it over. If you don't have originals, copies attested by Notary Public should suffice
> 
> - I was also confused at first about primary/secondary education at first, but later found out through this forum that Primary is your matric certificate, Secondary is your Intermediate, and Undergraduate is your Degree, Post Graduate is your Masters
> 
> No need for any KG-8th Documents, I studied in one school from class one up to my O-Levels, Thus, I provided an estimated date range on when I started going to school, but I had my O-Levels Certificate so I knew when I finished it. If you studied in multiple schools, then I would say you specify the last school, the name that is there on your Secondary Certificate and an estimated date range. Followed by Intermediate and then your degrees.
> 
> Need not mention, each level of education should be clearly marked with the end result achieved, for e.g.
> 
> Jan 1990 - Jun 2001, The City School, PAF Chapter Karachi, Contact Details + Address, - Received O-Levels Certificate by Cambridge University, Equivalent to Secondary School Certificate
> 
> Followed by other details of each level of education that you completed.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Best Regards.


Much appreciated boss


----------



## expatdude

I did not check the new Form 80. Just saw sorry for inconvenience its form 1221 where it has sections for the visa types.




UU! said:


> Is that so? As I see there is not much changes from old Form-80 except minor changes.
> 
> Can you also advise me on my concerns, please


----------



## opfian

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people. I wish everyone get Grant email soon...
> 
> MA


Congrats!!


----------



## Addi

Hi,

I applied for 190 visa, and my CO contacted me today for further documents, i just wanted to know for Tax document can i submit my NTN Certificate?


----------



## PAK1919

*190 grant*

dear all,

I got grant letter today. within 4 months application lodge.

*190Appl:3April2013,CO-3May2013- Grant-01-08-2013*

Pray for future.Thanks to MY Almighty ALLAH.


----------



## PAK1919

*190 grant*

dear all,

I got grant letter today. within 4 months application lodge.

*190Appl:3April2013,CO-3May2013- Grant-01-08-2013*

Pray for future.Thanks to MY Almighty ALLAH.


----------



## nuked

PAK1919 said:


> dear all,
> 
> I got grant letter today. within 4 months application lodge.
> 
> *190Appl:3April2013,CO-3May2013- Grant-01-08-2013*
> 
> Pray for future.Thanks to MY Almighty ALLAH.


MashAllah. now can people see things moving? Eid coming with lots of Good News!!  Enjoy! May this eid bring lots of other grants, mainly people with long waiting periods!


----------



## nuked

Addi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa, and my CO contacted me today for further documents, i just wanted to know for Tax document can i submit my NTN Certificate?
> __________________


Yes, NTN Certificate should suffice, but if you have any tax filing history available, that can even make the case stronger!

Cheers!


----------



## ScorpKing

Been more than 8 months now....still waiting ...


----------



## ScorpKing

Congrats Dude...


----------



## zahidss

Congrats bro, May Allah give you the success in AU. 

had you or your employer receive any call for job varification or any other kind of varification.

have you use any consultant or applied bye urself.



PAK1919 said:


> dear all,
> 
> I got grant letter today. within 4 months application lodge.
> 
> *190Appl:3April2013,CO-3May2013- Grant-01-08-2013*
> 
> Pray for future.Thanks to MY Almighty ALLAH.


----------



## Addi

nuked said:


> Yes, NTN Certificate should suffice, but if you have any tax filing history available, that can even make the case stronger!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks mate, I dont have tax filing history, but on ny NTN it is written where im employed at i hope thats enough, did any of you submit your tax document?


----------



## msvayani

I have submitted both. NTN Certificate and Tax Documents for all 5 years of my work experience.

My CO has never asked any question on these as yet. So it seems she is ok with it.


----------



## nazarwaheed

Good Pakistani Bhayo

Who is gona meet up with me in Sydney??
I am not moving soon but curious to know if anyone before me is, so that he might keep us updated with his experiences. I will be moving in August/Sept 2014. But planning on activating my visa by going in Oct 2013 for a week only.

Also one more advice if i may take from anyone of you.
My plan of travel in october is Abha-Sydney-Islamabad-Abha

can you tell me what is the best website (cheapest and comfortable as i am travelling with family)

regards


----------



## TOPGUN

*Now I know why they call it a Golden Email !!!!!!*

By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am. 

I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration. 

Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.

Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)

NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13 

EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13 

CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)

Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:

Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:

Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:


----------



## TOPGUN

*Now I know why they call it a Golden Email !!!!!!*

By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am. 

I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration. 

Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.

Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)

NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13 

EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13 

CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)

Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:

Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:

Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:


----------



## msvayani

Well done! and congrats for the grant!!!

You have got the EID GIFT just in time


----------



## sweethina99

Many manyyyyyyyyyyyy Congrats TopGun

I have been looking forward for grants of few people( top gun, smshoaib, bukhari n others too ) specially u. u were one of these... gud luck for the move. And its reallyyy nice to get more pakistani ppl getting grants very quickly lane:


----------



## nuked

TOPGUN said:


> By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am.
> 
> I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration.
> 
> Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.
> 
> Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)
> 
> NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13
> 
> EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13
> 
> CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)
> 
> Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:
> 
> Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:
> 
> Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:


MashAllah Congrats to you and your family!

As I recall from an earlier post in this same thread, fellow members highlighted if you are granted a visa, your earlier application automatically should be closed. Senior Fellow members can highlight, Aladin.lb, I remember you highlighted that?

Cheers!


----------



## TOPGUN

sweethina99 said:


> Many manyyyyyyyyyyyy Congrats TopGun
> 
> I have been looking forward for grants of few people( top gun, smshoaib, bukhari n others too ) specially u. u were one of these... gud luck for the move. And its reallyyy nice to get more pakistani ppl getting grants very quickly lane:


Thanks  ya thats right even I was looking for your grant until you got it. Since we were almost together in the line and kind a like share same profession.
Now since you are already there will PM you around few quick questions. and again thanks for all the wishes. Still feeling very excited even after 2 hours sleep. As I was waitng till 5am and check my email for grant and woke up after 2 hours to check my cell again. 

Finally wait is over. lane: I am comming Sydney Opera House


----------



## nuked

TOPGUN said:


> Thanks  ya thats right even I was looking for your grant until you got it. Since we were almost together in the line and kind a like share same profession.
> Now since you are already there will PM you around few quick questions. and again thanks for all the wishes. Still feeling very excited even after 2 hours sleep. As I was waitng till 5am and check my email for grant and woke up after 2 hours to check my cell again.
> 
> Finally wait is over. lane: I am comming Sydney Opera House


TOPGUN, bro, whats your profession? I see you got your Skills Assessed by ACS which means into IT, what is the exact ANZSCO Code for your occupation, and what technologies are you into.

I am also planning to travel after Hajj, end of October InshAllah. KHI- SYDNEY


----------



## TOPGUN

nuked said:


> TOPGUN, bro, whats your profession? I see you got your Skills Assessed by ACS which means into IT, what is the exact ANZSCO Code for your occupation, and what technologies are you into.
> 
> I am also planning to travel after Hajj, end of October InshAllah. KHI- SYDNEY


Ya ACS and it's Systems Administrator 262113 and I am not sure when I will travel will let you know once I decide.


----------



## roposh

TOPGUN said:


> By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am.
> 
> I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration.
> 
> Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.
> 
> Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)
> 
> NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13
> 
> EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13
> 
> CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)
> 
> Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:
> 
> Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:
> 
> Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:


Heartiest Congratulations TopGun! You have made it finally :clap2:


----------



## ali_jaff

Hi,
For me I applied for subclass 189. 

Apllication submitted in May 2013. 
CO assigned on 31st May 2013. 

End of June CO informed me that case has been put for internal security checks and now there will be a delay of 12 Months before any further updates can be provided. Which means for me expected grant will be after July2014 Insha Allah. 
Is there any one who applied for 189 in July last year has been approved for the grant. Its a bit worrying that no Pakistani has been approved in 189 category.

Regards,
Ali


----------



## expatdude

Bro many many congrats



TOPGUN said:


> By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am.
> 
> I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration.
> 
> Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.
> 
> Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)
> 
> NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13
> 
> EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13
> 
> CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)
> 
> Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:
> 
> Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:
> 
> Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:


----------



## Aladdin.lb

nuked said:


> MashAllah Congrats to you and your family!
> 
> As I recall from an earlier post in this same thread, fellow members highlighted if you are granted a visa, your earlier application automatically should be closed. Senior Fellow members can highlight, Aladin.lb, I remember you highlighted that?
> 
> Cheers!


No Bro, I dont think that was me, I'm not sure if it will be closed automatically if it is different type of Visa, I guess it will have to be withdrawn. Seniors can advise further on that.

Best Wishes for all for a speedy grants


----------



## little.banter

Awesome nice to see that you got the grant. Many many congrats.


TOPGUN said:


> By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am.
> 
> I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration.
> 
> Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.
> 
> Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)
> 
> NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13
> 
> EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13
> 
> CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)
> 
> Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:
> 
> Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:
> 
> Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:


----------



## fmasaud84

so far any update from 189 applicants ? just curious~


----------



## UU!

Has any one recently downloaded and filled form 80, the old format required us to attach some documents like, residential address evidence and NIC translation... but in new format I dun find any such requirement...

M I right or M I missing something? Please share your experience...


----------



## bhura

UU! said:


> Has any one recently downloaded and filled form 80, the old format required us to attach some documents like, residential address evidence and NIC translation... but in new format I dun find any such requirement...
> 
> M I right or M I missing something? Please share your experience...


Hi 
New form 80 does not require any attachment 

Regards


----------



## UU!

bhura said:


> Hi
> New form 80 does not require any attachment
> 
> Regards


Thanks Bhura,

I received following request from DIAC to submit additional information along with Form -80, although I have already provided all the additional required information in Form-80 question # 49 Is it necessary to also provide them the scanned copies of my degrees/certificates...

Kindly advise.

========================================================= 

Form 80 additional information –

o All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education. Include current courses, courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course studied). 

o Please clarify whether all courses you have undertaken were at the level of diploma, bachelor ,master, etc.

o Please provide the course outcome for all periods of education.
==========================================================


----------



## nazarwaheed

UU! said:


> Thanks Bhura,
> 
> I received following request from DIAC to submit additional information along with Form -80, although I have already provided all the additional required information in Form-80 question # 49 Is it necessary to also provide them the scanned copies of my degrees/certificates...
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> Form 80 additional information –
> 
> o All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education. Include current courses, courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course studied).
> 
> o Please clarify whether all courses you have undertaken were at the level of diploma, bachelor ,master, etc.
> 
> o Please provide the course outcome for all periods of education.
> ==========================================================


Dear UU

KIT - Keep It Simple

Do not give what is NOT asked.


----------



## UU!

nazarwaheed said:


> Dear UU
> 
> KIT - Keep It Simple
> 
> Do not give what is NOT asked.


Salam Nazar,

Once again much appreciated.

Br.


----------



## ScorpKing

still no 189 Grant......


----------



## ScorpKing

Now i am thinking..i should have applied for NZ work visa...4 months processing time..and market is not saturated


----------



## gul khan

Congratulations TOPGUN!  do u mind telling me which occupation did u apply for?


----------



## opfian

TOPGUN said:


> By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am.
> 
> I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration.
> 
> Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.
> 
> Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)
> 
> NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13
> 
> EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13
> 
> CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)
> 
> Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:
> 
> Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:
> 
> Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:




Mashallah .. congratulations!!

I got one question, why would you withdraw your 175 application? I think it should stay there and if it gets granted with in an year or so - it will benefit you. (my personal opinion only) Could you please share what is your motive to withdraw it ?


----------



## darian21

I have just joined. My timelines are mentioned below;

ACS 261111 : 23/04/2013
IELTS : 08/06/2013
EOI: 01/07/2013
Lodged 189 online : 30/07/2013

By what has been mentioned in the threads, it seems Pakistanis are not being granted visas under 189. Am I correct in my conclusion? Is there anyway i can change my subclass to make is processed faster?


----------



## darian21

I have just joined. My timelines are mentioned below;

ACS 261111 : 23/04/2013
IELTS : 08/06/2013
EOI: 01/07/2013
Lodged 189 online : 30/07/2013

By what has been mentioned in the threads, it seems Pakistanis are not being granted visas under 189. Am I correct in my conclusion? Is there anyway i can change my subclass to make is processed faster?


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Dear All,

Thanks God, I just received my grant notification.

Sincerely wish each and everyone who is still waiting a speedy grant.

My agent just told me today they have received my grant letter, they wont share it with me before I close the payment.

My details are in my signature, I applied as ICT System Analyst.

Pray for me.

Best wishes for all
Al


----------



## roposh

Aladdin.lb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks God, I just received my grant notification.
> 
> Sincerely wish each and everyone who is still waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> My agent just told me today they have received my grant letter, they wont share it with me before I close the payment.
> 
> My details are in my signature, I applied as ICT System Analyst.
> 
> Pray for me.
> 
> Best wishes for all
> Al


Heartiest Congratulations Aladin! Wish you all the best for future (Y)


----------



## Aladdin.lb

roposh said:


> Heartiest Congratulations Aladin! Wish you all the best for future (Y)


Thanks bro,

Hope you have your grant soon as well.


----------



## Kostya

Aladdin.lb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks God, I just received my grant notification.
> 
> Al


Congrats!

All the best!
Kostya


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Kostya said:


> Congrats!
> 
> All the best!
> Kostya


Thanks Kostya, 
Your time line sounds very close to mine, hopefully your grant is very close as well.

Best
Al


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks God, I just received my grant notification.
> 
> Sincerely wish each and everyone who is still waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> My agent just told me today they have received my grant letter, they wont share it with me before I close the payment.
> 
> My details are in my signature, I applied as ICT System Analyst.
> 
> Pray for me.
> 
> Best wishes for all
> Al



Very big news. :clap2:
Congratulation bro. What is your initial entry date?


----------



## SMShoaib

ali_jaff said:


> Hi,
> For me I applied for subclass 189.
> 
> Apllication submitted in May 2013.
> CO assigned on 31st May 2013.
> 
> End of June CO informed me that case has been put for internal security checks and now there will be a delay of 12 Months before any further updates can be provided. Which means for me expected grant will be after July2014 Insha Allah.
> Is there any one who applied for 189 in July last year has been approved for the grant. Its a bit worrying that no Pakistani has been approved in 189 category.
> 
> Regards,
> Ali





darian21 said:


> I have just joined. My timelines are mentioned below;
> 
> ACS 261111 : 23/04/2013
> IELTS : 08/06/2013
> EOI: 01/07/2013
> Lodged 189 online : 30/07/2013
> 
> By what has been mentioned in the threads, it seems Pakistanis are not being granted visas under 189. Am I correct in my conclusion? Is there anyway i can change my subclass to make is processed faster?


Please refer this sheet for pakistani applicants
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Aladdin.lb

SMShoaib said:


> Very big news. :clap2:
> Congratulation bro. What is your initial entry date?


Thanks Bro,

Special thanks for all your support and help, God Bless.

The agent hasnt shared the details with me yet, but from the online status I see "14/11/2013"

I have a question though, have you heard of any cases where job verification is done after grant, I haven't notified my previous employers yet, and not sure if it is still required.

Hope you have your grant soon.

Al


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks Bro,
> 
> Special thanks for all your support and help, God Bless.
> 
> The agent hasnt shared the details with me yet, but from the online status I see "14/11/2013"
> 
> I have a question though, have you heard of any cases where job verification is done after grant, I haven't notified my previous employers yet, and not sure if it is still required.
> 
> Hope you have your grant soon.
> 
> Al


Thanks bro 
I haven't heard any such case. You have now all the rights to celebrate. Your timeline is finished. A very special gift before eid.


----------



## mimran

Aladdin.lb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks God, I just received my grant notification.
> 
> Sincerely wish each and everyone who is still waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> My agent just told me today they have received my grant letter, they wont share it with me before I close the payment.
> 
> My details are in my signature, I applied as ICT System Analyst.
> 
> Pray for me.
> 
> Best wishes for all
> Al



Excellent news. Congrats. Now very hopeful of getting speedy grants for all , specially 175 and 176 who are waiting for a long time. 

:clap2:


----------



## Aladdin.lb

mimran said:


> Excellent news. Congrats. Now very hopeful of getting speedy grants for all , specially 175 and 176 who are waiting for a long time.
> 
> :clap2:


Thanks Bro,

Yours should be nearby as well. Did you inquire with IGIS?

Best
Al


----------



## nuked

Aladdin.lb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks God, I just received my grant notification.
> 
> Sincerely wish each and everyone who is still waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> My agent just told me today they have received my grant letter, they wont share it with me before I close the payment.
> 
> My details are in my signature, I applied as ICT System Analyst.
> 
> Pray for me.
> 
> Best wishes for all
> Al


MashAllah, Mabruk bro!


----------



## opfian

Aladdin.lb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks God, I just received my grant notification.
> 
> Sincerely wish each and everyone who is still waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> My agent just told me today they have received my grant letter, they wont share it with me before I close the payment.
> 
> My details are in my signature, I applied as ICT System Analyst.
> 
> Pray for me.
> 
> Best wishes for all
> Al


Mashallah mubarak hoo!!


----------



## nuked

Keep us posted of your plans for the travel! Lets keep in touch!


----------



## mimran

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks Bro,
> 
> Yours should be nearby as well. Did you inquire with IGIS?
> 
> Best
> Al


Yes, IGIS told me to wait til Oct2013 for any outcome, so lets see. Also as per our excel sheet tracker, I can see that now a days CO allocated from Jan-Mar2012 are getting medical calls. So yes, hopefully near as well


----------



## Aladdin.lb

opfian said:


> Mashallah mubarak hoo!!


Thanks bro, best wishes for you too


----------



## Aladdin.lb

nuked said:


> Keep us posted of your plans for the travel! Lets keep in touch!


Sure, I Will still be around in the forum>
Also my skype is ala281

Still not sure of the moving date, as I need to resign and get a new job and Uni Admission.

Sincere wishes for all


----------



## N.Ali

Aladdin.lb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks God, I just received my grant notification.
> 
> Sincerely wish each and everyone who is still waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> My agent just told me today they have received my grant letter, they wont share it with me before I close the payment.
> 
> My details are in my signature, I applied as ICT System Analyst.
> 
> Pray for me.
> 
> Best wishes for all
> Al


huge congratulations brother....


----------



## Aladdin.lb

N.Ali said:


> huge congratulations brother....


Thanks Brother,

All the best in your application too.


----------



## shehpar

M_Asim said:


> Turns out that Team 13 is some special team.. Here is the text from their auto-reply..
> _"Your application has not been allocated to team 13 for assessment. Team 13 is conducting preliminary preparation of your case to allow faster processing when allocated to a case officer. When your application is allocated to a case officer, they will contact you within two weeks. If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application. Please forward the requested information to team 13 at your earliest convenience within 28 days of the request. Please note that team 13 is unable to respond to status update requests or general enquiries."_
> 
> Anybody else ever heard from Team 13?


Yes I heared. Forwarded form 80, 1221 and CV to them.. now waiting.


----------



## Bravo

babar nawaz said:


> AOA
> 
> This is my first post to this forum...though i regulary visit it
> 
> details of my application are as under
> 
> Visa type:175
> application lodged:22 -jun -2011
> CO assigned :8 feb-2011
> MED PCC Call: 31-july -2013
> 
> Finally after a long wait i got my PCC Call today
> 
> I would ask you a question here regarding the PCC ...i have been working in isb/rwp since 4 years but my home town is mardan
> do i require to get PCC from mardan or ISB/RWP??
> 
> tHANKS



Good Luck...


----------



## Bravo

PAK1919 said:


> dear all,
> 
> I got grant letter today. within 4 months application lodge.
> 
> *190Appl:3April2013,CO-3May2013- Grant-01-08-2013*
> 
> Pray for future.Thanks to MY Almighty ALLAH.


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## Bravo

TOPGUN said:


> By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am.
> 
> I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration.
> 
> Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.
> 
> Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)
> 
> NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13
> 
> EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13
> 
> CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)
> 
> Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:
> 
> Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:
> 
> Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:



Congrats bro!!!! Your decision paid you....


----------



## Bravo

darian21 said:


> I have just joined. My timelines are mentioned below;
> 
> ACS 261111 : 23/04/2013
> IELTS : 08/06/2013
> EOI: 01/07/2013
> Lodged 189 online : 30/07/2013
> 
> By what has been mentioned in the threads, it seems Pakistanis are not being granted visas under 189. Am I correct in my conclusion? Is there anyway i can change my subclass to make is processed faster?


Dear, you should have researched before lodging application. I doubt if you can change your visa subclass now.


----------



## UU!

Comrades,

I have just observed that following link is appearing on my Visa Inquiry page *"Organise your health examinations"*. But when I go to this link it gives me following error *"Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later."*

Same error for Secondary Applicants... Just to add here, CO hasn't contacted me so your Meds...

Kindly share your valued opinions.

Br.


----------



## AUSA

UU! said:


> Comrades,
> 
> I have just observed that following link is appearing on my Visa Inquiry page "Organise your health examinations". But when I go to this link it gives me following error "Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later."
> 
> Same error for Secondary Applicants... Just to add here, CO hasn't contacted me so your Meds...
> 
> Kindly share your valued opinions.
> 
> Br.


This could be system error .. Please wait & CO will contact you for meds & pcc .. Nthng to worry . Good luck


----------



## roposh

Bravo said:


> Dear, you should have researched before lodging application. I doubt if you can change your visa subclass now.


Hi a quick question to all!

I'll have 65 points by the time next round happens i.e. Aug 19th and with 65 points I am very positive that I'll get the invitation in the next round. In the mean time I have also applied for Victoria SS, the result of which is expected somewhere around Sep 20 to Oct 15. 

Now my question is that if I get invited in next round and I decide to wait for victoria SS result (as there is a 60 day time period to apply for visa after invitation) and if I get the SS as well then how would I proceed? Should I wait for my 189 invitation to expire or prepare a new EOI for 190 then?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## xubeynalym

roposh said:


> Hi a quick question to all!
> 
> I'll have 65 points by the time next round happens i.e. Aug 19th and with 65 points I am very positive that I'll get the invitation in the next round. In the mean time I have also applied for Victoria SS, the result of which is expected somewhere around Sep 20 to Oct 15.
> 
> Now my question is that if I get invited in next round and I decide to wait for victoria SS result (as there is a 60 day time period to apply for visa after invitation) and if I get the SS as well then how would I proceed? Should I wait for my 189 invitation to expire or prepare a new EOI for 190 then?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I would suggest you to hold your EOI till VIC SS sends you the confirmation. For this, what you can do is, you simply uncheck your intent for 189 visa. God forbid, if you don't get a VIC SS approval, then you may pursue 189 and expect an invite in the upcoming round.

I have suggested above considering your preference of 190 visa over 189.

xubeynalym


----------



## roposh

xubeynalym said:


> I would suggest you to hold your EOI till VIC SS sends you the confirmation. For this, what you can do is, you simply uncheck your intent for 189 visa. God forbid, if you don't get a VIC SS approval, then you may pursue 189 and expect an invite in the upcoming round.
> 
> I have suggested above considering your preference of 190 visa over 189.
> 
> xubeynalym


Thanks for the reply Xube!

You mean, in EOI where skillselect asks "Which visa class do you intend to apply for", I should uncheck the 189 and check 190? 
Can you plz confirm by selecting 190 as the visa syubclass, shall I still be considered for the invitation in the next round or I will not be considered for invitation untill decisiion on my SS is out? Because in the later case there is a risk that if I dont get SS, then, by the time I will make myself eligible for 189 then I shall lose the time, and the quota ceiling for my occupation might get exhausted as well.

Isn't there any way that I keep my 189 invitation active and dont apply for visa even after getting the invitation and if within the 60 days of 189 invite if i get SS i go ahead with 190?

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## Pencil

UU! said:


> Comrades,
> 
> I have just observed that following link is appearing on my Visa Inquiry page *"Organise your health examinations"*. But when I go to this link it gives me following error *"Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later."*
> 
> Same error for Secondary Applicants... Just to add here, CO hasn't contacted me so your Meds...
> 
> Kindly share your valued opinions.
> 
> Br.


Same link appeared at mine console. Contacted CO as well, he suggested to wait...


----------



## UU!

Pencil said:


> Same link appeared at mine console. Contacted CO as well, he suggested to wait...


Thanks Pencil...


----------



## UU!

AUSA said:


> This could be system error .. Please wait & CO will contact you for meds & pcc .. Nthng to worry . Good luck


Thanks AUSA


----------



## nuked

Just a Pointer for all new aspiring immigrants! and Especially those looking for a quicker way in via state nomination, especially in IT:



> On 05 August 2013, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) announced that state and territory governments are not able to nominate any intending migrants from the following occupations for a points tested visa:
> 
> · Chemical and Materials Engineers;
> 
> · ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
> 
> · Electronics Engineers:
> 
> · Telecommunications Engineering Professionals;
> 
> · Other Engineering Professional; and
> 
> · Software and Applications Programmers.
> 
> 
> As a result of this announcement, the ACT is now NOT able to confirm nomination of this occupation on SkillSelect. DIAC will now issue invitations for these occupations on a pro rata basis for each twice monthly invitation round over the program year.
> 
> 
> Please contact this office and advise whether you wish to continue with the application for ACT nomination, or would prefer to withdraw the application and seek a refund of the service fee.


This is being referred from: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...osed-ict-occupations-5th-aug.html#post1276449


----------



## Impatient22

Aladdin.lb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks God, I just received my grant notification.
> 
> Sincerely wish each and everyone who is still waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> My agent just told me today they have received my grant letter, they wont share it with me before I close the payment.
> 
> My details are in my signature, I applied as ICT System Analyst.
> 
> Pray for me.
> 
> Best wishes for all
> Al


Congratulations !!! Good to c 175 grant  Pray for me toooo


----------



## mimran

UU! said:


> Comrades,
> 
> I have just observed that following link is appearing on my Visa Inquiry page *"Organise your health examinations"*. But when I go to this link it gives me following error *"Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later."*
> 
> Same error for Secondary Applicants... Just to add here, CO hasn't contacted me so your Meds...
> 
> Kindly share your valued opinions.
> 
> Br.


Email to [email protected] and they will activate it for you.


----------



## fabregas

Pencil said:


> Same link appeared at mine console. Contacted CO as well, he suggested to wait...


You applied for 175 in May 2012 and got CO in Feb 2012  ..Please correct your timelines


----------



## fadiexpart

*Medical*

My visa page is showing statement given below for my medical status...

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

may be someone can explain ...


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Impatient22 said:


> Congratulations !!! Good to c 175 grant  Pray for me toooo


All the best bro, yours should be soon as well, as it has been already 18 months since CO allocation.


Best
Al


----------



## msvayani

xubeynalym said:


> I would suggest you to hold your EOI till VIC SS sends you the confirmation. For this, what you can do is, you simply uncheck your intent for 189 visa. God forbid, if you don't get a VIC SS approval, then you may pursue 189 and expect an invite in the upcoming round.
> 
> I have suggested above considering your preference of 190 visa over 189.
> 
> xubeynalym





roposh said:


> Thanks for the reply Xube!
> 
> You mean, in EOI where skillselect asks "Which visa class do you intend to apply for", I should uncheck the 189 and check 190?
> Can you plz confirm by selecting 190 as the visa syubclass, shall I still be considered for the invitation in the next round or I will not be considered for invitation untill decisiion on my SS is out? Because in the later case there is a risk that if I dont get SS, then, by the time I will make myself eligible for 189 then I shall lose the time, and the quota ceiling for my occupation might get exhausted as well.
> 
> Isn't there any way that I keep my 189 invitation active and dont apply for visa even after getting the invitation and if within the 60 days of 189 invite if i get SS i go ahead with 190?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


We are getting the news that DIAC has instructed all states to *stop* issuing state sponsorships for ICT occupations with immediate effect.

I would suggest both of you to visit this thread before taking any decision:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsol-closed-ict-occupations-5th-aug.html

It is indeed shocking news for all ICT fellows. The only option they have got now to lodge an EOI and wait for invitation.


----------



## Impatient22

Aladdin.lb said:


> All the best bro, yours should be soon as well, as it has been already 18 months since CO allocation.
> 
> 
> Best
> Al


Yea but just 12 months since Security checks started. Not sure what rules they have 16-18 months since CO allocation or 16-18 months since SC.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Impatient22 said:


> Yea but just 12 months since Security checks started. Not sure what rules they have 16-18 months since CO allocation or 16-18 months since SC.


It should be from CO allocation since that initiates the processing of the application.

I would suggest a positive follow up with your CO.


Best
Al


----------



## Impatient22

Aladdin.lb said:


> It should be from CO allocation since that initiates the processing of the application.
> 
> I would suggest a positive follow up with your CO.
> 
> 
> Best
> Al


We did, n got standard reply. Application under external checks. Inqired IGIS also, they said its in progress and said wait till Feb 2014 before contacting IGIS again. 

So i have quite dying hopes. But Allah know whats best for us. So waiting !!!


----------



## Naveed539

Hi fadieexpart I have got the same msg on my evisa link after 4months which implies that medicals have been finalised for this person.


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Just a Pointer for all new aspiring immigrants! and Especially those looking for a quicker way in via state nomination, especially in IT:
> 
> 
> 
> This is being referred from: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...osed-ict-occupations-5th-aug.html#post1276449


This is horrible news!!!!!!!!!!!! Many aspiring immigrants who were hoping to get immigration through 190 route will get effected by this. This is very sad.

Althlough I am an 189 applicant with 65 points. I am also very nervous because this type of chnage might also have an impact pn 189 visa type ...

May Allah help us all.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

msvayani said:


> We are getting the news that DIAC has instructed all states to *stop* issuing state sponsorships for ICT occupations with immediate effect.
> 
> I would suggest both of you to visit this thread before taking any decision:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsol-closed-ict-occupations-5th-aug.html
> 
> It is indeed shocking news for all ICT fellows. The only option they have got now to lodge an EOI and wait for invitation.


This is horrible news!!!!!!!!!!!! Many aspiring immigrants who were hoping to get immigration through 190 route will get effected by this. This is very sad.

Althlough I am an 189 applicant with 65 points. I am also very nervous because this type of chnage might also have an impact pn 189 visa type ...

May Allah help us all.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## salmantq

State nominations closed by DIAC for following occupations (this news is still not confirmed as yet)

ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
Electronics Engineers:
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals;
Other Engineering Professional; and
Software and Applications Programmers.


Source :
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsol-closed-ict-occupations-5th-aug.html


----------



## nuked

salmantq said:


> State nominations closed by DIAC for following occupations (this news is still not confirmed as yet)
> 
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
> Electronics Engineers:
> Telecommunications Engineering Professionals;
> Other Engineering Professional; and
> Software and Applications Programmers.
> 
> 
> Source :
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsol-closed-ict-occupations-5th-aug.html


Salman Sb,

This is not a news, but an email response from DIAC, here is the link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-ict-occupations-5th-aug-3.html#post1276742

Hope it helps


----------



## roposh

*My Interpretation and Analysis On Recent Changes in SS for ICT Occupation*

Dear All,

Below is my interpretation of the whole situation that has arisen after the email from ACT.

If we closely look at the invitation rounds of July 2013 then we notice that around 1000 invitations were granted to 2613 code alone. Now this is HUGE. This was never a good sign for DIAC as they need to maintain a balance between all the occupation that are in demands. Therefore, based on the trend of the first 2 rounds, DIAC have come-up with an idea of curtailing the IT occupations, as going at this rate all ICT occupations will be capped within 3/4 months. So in order to counter that, they have decided to pick the best of the best candidates from now on which means now DIAC is focusing on the applicants who have the higher points. Now the question is that how are they going to do that.
Up-till now, anybody who gets state sponsorship is also immediately invited to apply. In order to counter this, DIAC has instructed sponsoring states that now even if an applicant has been approved for state sponsorship, he/she must not get AUTOMATIC invitation in the Skillselect, rather, he will have to fill in EOI, like any other 189 applicant and then will have to wait for his EOI to be picked in the skillselect. Now by doing this, DIAC shall achieve the following objectives;

1) 190 applicants will no longer have an edge over 189 applicants in terms of getting an invitation from Skillselect.

2)Now when both 189 and 190 applicants will be in the queue in skill-select, now what DIAC will do is that they will select the applicants with the HIGHEST points. 

3) Also since the number of IT applicants have increased significantly over the last few months they will also curtail the number of applicants that they are picking for each ICT occupation. For example: an average of 500 applicants for code 2613 were picked in the first 2 rounds of July 2013, however, now I believe there will be only 150-300 application which will be picked in each round from now on. 
Based on my understanding and interpretation of the email from ACT below are the summarized analysis;

1)	Things have gone* DRASTICALLY WRONG* for applicants with 55 points who were looking to get 5 points from SS to get 60 bcoz even if they get 60 points after state sponsorship they are not going to be selected by DIAC in the Skillselect (At-least in the next couple of months, however, things may get better when there are very very less candidates with having 65 or more points)

2) Candidates with 65 or more points *will not have any trouble* and they are likely to be invited to apply, however, things may go wrong for them as well if DIAC pull the strings further and decided to go for 70 or above points.
Once again, this is just my understanding and interpretation which might just be wrong.

Regards,
Roposh


----------



## SMShoaib

The main reason behind the invitation sent to those occupation is that all those occupations were reached their caps in the last year. Now all DIAC have plenty of those applications in the pipeline. As the cap reset in the current fiscal year. Priority given to the oldest applications. That is why those occupation have most invitations.

eg. Chemicals engineers were closed somewhere around Nov 2012. All those Chemical Engineers submitted their EOI from Nov 12 to June 13 did not invited in 2012-13 fiscal year. As the seal rest, all those EOI got invitation. Same rule applies to other occupations


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> The main reason behind the invitation sent to those occupation is that all those occupations were reached their caps in the last year. Now all DIAC have plenty of those applications in the pipeline. As the cap reset in the current fiscal year. Priority given to the oldest applications. That is why those occupation have most invitations.
> 
> eg. Chemicals engineers were closed somewhere around Nov 2012. All those Chemical Engineers submitted their EOI from Nov 12 to June 13 did not invited in 2012-13 fiscal year. As the seal rest, all those EOI got invitation. Same rule applies to other occupations


Hope all of this will not effect 176 in any way and hopefully our priority is not changed further.


----------



## w0lverine

mimran said:


> Hope all of this will not effect 176 in any way and hopefully our priority is not changed further.


Why would it affect those who have already been granted state sponsorships? I am not much surprised by this move .. It was bound to happen (for some professions) after EOI implementation. I do hope it's a temporary measure though!


----------



## nuked

No, applicants who have already been invited or already with CO or with any teams, should at all be affected by this rule.

and it doesn't look a temporary measure, rather a permanent measure to control the influx of migrants as curtailed by Canada too, I somewhere in this thread/forum predicted this situation to occur next 4-5 years (squeezing migrant numbers), but this eventually is coming in 4-5 months. The overall figures have not been squeezed, but the way to limit people.

If you go through this forum, you will find plenty of people complaining about no jobs, irrespective of what visa class/category they belong to. People also whining about too much IT pros already in the market, and above all the Universities in Australia are already producing a great pool of talent, why import it?


----------



## imranali82

Impatient22 said:


> Yea but just 12 months since Security checks started. Not sure what rules they have 16-18 months since CO allocation or 16-18 months since SC.


I asked my CO about this and it is 12~18 ( mostly 18) months from the initiation of SC, not the allotment of CO.

regards,
Imran


----------



## nuked

*DIAC just announced State Sponsol are closed for ICT occupations*

NSW makes it official:

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Apparently DIAC told the states about this, and is leaving it up to the states to notify everybody else.


----------



## expatdude

Dear All,

I need your advise. I contacted to my CO to tell her that my medical are uploaded by IMO as i confirmed from IMO they told me that our medicals are OK. But I received the following reply from my CO ? is there any need of worry ?

Your families health results have been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further assessment.


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your advise. I contacted to my CO to tell her that my medical are uploaded by IMO as i confirmed from IMO they told me that our medicals are OK. But I received the following reply from my CO ? is there any need of worry ?
> 
> Your families health results have been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further assessment.


Should not be an issue, last few steps, keep your fingers crossed.

Good Luck!


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> Should not be an issue, last few steps, keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks a lot for the info, really appreciated your responses. Just pray for me and my family grants


----------



## bukhari

nuked said:


> NSW makes it official:
> 
> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> Apparently DIAC told the states about this, and is leaving it up to the states to notify everybody else.


I really hope the backlog is cleared for all the professions. These changes though do not affect directly the people who already have State Sponsorships but it does show the saturation of respective occupations is approaching and under the circumstances if DIAC plans to cut down (or lower the priority), more people from these occupations will suffer; which includes us.
So, as I see it is concerning. I will be taking every guy getting grant letter as a lucky one.. sooner the better.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bukhari

btw any Karachiite-Meetup of The forum? I am coming to Karachi over holiday! will like to schmooze about the whole thing we are all going through..


----------



## SMShoaib

expatdude said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your advise. I contacted to my CO to tell her that my medical are uploaded by IMO as i confirmed from IMO they told me that our medicals are OK. But I received the following reply from my CO ? is there any need of worry ?
> 
> Your families health results have been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further assessment.


Bro, what is your complete timeline?


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> I really hope the backlog is cleared for all the professions. These changes though do not affect directly the people who already have State Sponsorships but it does show the saturation of respective occupations is approaching and under the circumstances if DIAC plans to cut down (or lower the priority), more people from these occupations will suffer; which includes us.
> So, as I see it is concerning. I will be taking every guy getting grant letter as a lucky one.. sooner the better.. :fingerscrossed:


Can we expect a priority push for us?. Really will be very unlucky if we are further pushed down at this point when we are expecting a medical call. Dont really know what will DIAC decide, but praying for speedy grant for all.

Further it will be really unfair to push 176 priority down at this stage, but we can do nothing at our end and just to wait and see what is decided for us.


----------



## nuked

bukhari said:


> btw any Karachiite-Meetup of The forum? I am coming to Karachi over holiday! will like to schmooze about the whole thing we are all going through..


I haven't come across much of Karachites on this forum, most of them are abroad. We can surely schedule some time out.


----------



## dynamicmoodz

bukhari said:


> btw any Karachiite-Meetup of The forum? I am coming to Karachi over holiday! will like to schmooze about the whole thing we are all going through..


Hi Bukhari,

I am inn for the meet up.


----------



## msvayani

I'm in Karachi so count me in...


...


----------



## roposh

I m in Karachi too.


----------



## SMShoaib

bukhari said:


> btw any Karachiite-Meetup of The forum? I am coming to Karachi over holiday! will like to schmooze about the whole thing we are all going through..


In Jan 2013, we had a get to gather. more than 10 people were there. sure we will arrange this time too.
What about dinner on 14 August?


----------



## UU!

mimran said:


> Email to [email protected] and they will activate it for you.


Thanks Imran. 

Is it recommended by any other group member?


----------



## mimran

UU! said:


> Thanks Imran.
> 
> Is it recommended by any other group member?


Yes and based on experience


----------



## UU!

mimran said:


> Yes and based on experience


Apology bro, I didn't mean that I don't respect your opinion... I just wanted to check if some else faced the same situation and what they did..

Peace


----------



## oghope

Desi Munda said:


> GSM 175 Skilled Independent
> ACS Applied: Dec 2010
> ACS Cleared: Feb 2011
> Application Lodged : March 2011
> Inquiry from CO regarding Employment History: Around Sept 2012
> Inquiry from Team 13 again regarding Employer detail + USA Business VISA rejection (due to less # of experience with employer): July 2013
> No MED + PCC Call Yet
> Complain Lodged against IGIS today
> 
> Any Estimation by senior members?


Did you get any reply from IGIS? as I also got same type email from Team 13, please update us the inquiry result.


----------



## mimran

UU! said:


> Apology bro, I didn't mean that I don't respect your opinion... I just wanted to check if some else faced the same situation and what they did..
> 
> Peace


I didnt said that you didnt respect my opinion. Dont jump to conclusions. Trust me, email the health strategies and they will respond promptly.


----------



## UU!

mimran said:


> I didnt said that you didnt respect my opinion. Dont jump to conclusions. Trust me, email the health strategies and they will respond promptly.


Ok thanks... Then shall I go ahead with my meds, as my CO hasn't asked for it yet. Last update from CO is "my case is under security check". Just to give you better idea its under security checks since Aug 2012 and visa sub class is 175.

Please advice, and if you don't mind please share your application status...


----------



## nuked

UU! said:


> Ok thanks... Then shall I go ahead with my meds, as my CO hasn't asked for it yet. Last update from CO is "my case is under security check". Just to give you better idea its under security checks since Aug 2012 and visa sub class is 175.
> 
> Please advice, and if you don't mind please share your application status...


Since you are a 175er, I would recommend you not to proceed with Medicals as of now.

Seniors can comment, this comes out of intuition only, no specific reason behind it.

Regards


----------



## irizvi

*Any 189 that got a visa*

Has any 189 applicant got his/her visa yet?


----------



## UU!

nuked said:


> Since you are a 175er, I would recommend you not to proceed with Medicals as of now.
> 
> Seniors can comment, this comes out of intuition only, no specific reason behind it.
> 
> Regards


Seniors please guide...


----------



## afzal067

Count me in for the Karachi meet-up... I recommend creating a new thread for this purpose.


----------



## Talha_

UU! said:


> Seniors please guide...


is there any one related to job code 261314 ? only VIC is entertaining it, not sure what its fate will be after Tue new state nomination policy change for certain occupations including 2613 job category


----------



## Cognos Man

Good call Bukhari, I am in Karachi too for Eid and 14th August is fine with me. I suggest Gloria Jeans for this purpose.



bukhari said:


> btw any Karachiite-Meetup of The forum? I am coming to Karachi over holiday! will like to schmooze about the whole thing we are all going through..


----------



## fabregas

UU! said:


> Seniors please guide...


I think you should wait for medical call..


----------



## bukhari

SMShoaib said:


> In Jan 2013, we had a get to gather. more than 10 people were there. sure we will arrange this time too.
> What about dinner on 14 August?


Shoaib, only problem with me is that I have to touch base lahore on 14th. Got a flight by 1ish..
however we can meet up on 13th or maybe 12th whichever is feasible ..

I will request everyone who is interested to send their contact numbers in my private messages. I can coordinate the meet up as per suggestions..


----------



## bukhari

UU! said:


> Seniors please guide...


I would say to wait for it too.. my Form 80 was marked received in Aug 2012 (i take it as start of my security checks) .. and according to IGIS i need to wait till Jan 2014 for any progress in Security Checks..


----------



## SMShoaib

bukhari said:


> Shoaib, only problem with me is that I have to touch base lahore on 14th. Got a flight by 1ish..
> however we can meet up on 13th or maybe 12th whichever is feasible ..
> 
> I will request everyone who is interested to send their contact numbers in my private messages. I can coordinate the meet up as per suggestions..


Okey, then 13 is better for me


----------



## ali_jaff

irizvi said:


> Has any 189 applicant got his/her visa yet?


Except one Female none other, that i Have heard of as of yet.


----------



## samper

TV Buff said:


> Yay!


AOA

Have u got medical request at yet ?

Regards
Samper


----------



## mimran

UU! said:


> Seniors please guide...


There are 2 scenarios. 

1. If you are 

a. planning to move Ausie permanently on the initial trip, 
And
b. not OK to bear the additional cost of medicals in case medical expires

then
dont go for medicals unless and until CO asked 

else

c. If you are only planning a validation trip and planning to move ausie permanently after 1or 2 years
And
d. you are OK to bear the cost of medicals in case they expires

then go for front loading medicals.


So choice is yours, no one can force your decision. In short FL medicals save some time, like there was one applicant who FL medicals after 14 months of SC and and his medical took 4 months to finalize and til that SC has already ended. So he got a direct grant, in that case he saved time wisely.

So its based on your choice.


----------



## xuberant

UU! said:


> Ok thanks... Then shall I go ahead with my meds, as my CO hasn't asked for it yet. Last update from CO is "my case is under security check". Just to give you better idea its under security checks since Aug 2012 and visa sub class is 175.
> 
> Please advice, and if you don't mind please share your application status...


As far as i know, you cannot go with medicals without case officer asking you for it. IOM wont give you appointment for medicals if you are unable to produce a request letter from your CO. This was true when i had my medicals in 2011. What difference will matter of few weeks will make when you have already waited for so long.


----------



## TV Buff

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> Have u got medical request at yet ?
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Bro I front loaded my medicals 5 days after I lodged my application. When my case officer contacted me for the first time, he also asked me to send my Australian and Pakistani PCCs as well.


----------



## UU!

bukhari said:


> I would say to wait for it too.. my Form 80 was marked received in Aug 2012 (i take it as start of my security checks) .. and according to IGIS i need to wait till Jan 2014 for any progress in Security Checks..


Dear All,

Thanks for your valued advice.

Team 13 asked me resubmit Form 80 just last week, does it mean my Security Checks since when I resubmitted my Form 80?

Whereas my CO is mentioning this that my application is under Security Checks since August 2012.

I inquired my CO that why team 13 is again asking for Form 80 as I submitted up front and you mentioned all is Satisfactory. CO responded that "Team 13 have been setup to control Security Checks. Form 80 format has changed there might be new information required in new format that is why I have to resubmit the Form 80"...

What you conclude from this?


----------



## UU!

Can somebody say soon I will be getting Meds/PCC call


----------



## SMShoaib

UU! said:


> Can somebody say soon I will be getting Meds/PCC call


Bro, what is ur timeline?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## UU!

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, what is ur timeline?
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Asgogun4vvmDdGtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


I haven't updated the spreadsheet as yet. Application lodged at 19 May 2012 and got CO on 19 Aug 2012.

Have you gone through my pervious post. Can you please advice on that.


----------



## ab1303

Just a quick query to forum members.... Does the CO intimates you when your security checks are initiated. I inquired my CO and she told me to refrain myself from status updates... pretty rude... huh


----------



## mimran

Hi 

Anyone have experience in NewZealand EOI. Do they take the same amount of time to give grant that is 18 months + or their timelines are shorter ?

Also how is the overall market of NZ for IT in general?


----------



## roposh

*Claiming Skilled Experience in EOI*

Dear All,

I’ll appreciate if anyone could help me with this query of mine.

*Employment Timeline *

1)	09-Aug-2006 to 10-Oct-2009 (ABC Company)

2)	14-Oct-2009 – to date (XYZ Company)

As per ACS result my employment *after August 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. 

Now my question is that, since ACS has considered me skilled AFTER Aug 2008 so should I claim my skilled experience from *Sep 1, 2008* only or am I right in claiming my skilled experience in my EOI from *Aug 10 2008*? 

Please note that since my employment timeline started from 9-Aug-2006 so my two years (which is now a pre-requisite for skilled experience) completes on 9-Aug-2008 and that is why I am inclined towards claiming my skilled experience from Aug 10 2008 instead of Sep 1 2008.

Although it’s just a matter of 21 days difference between the two but this point is so very important in context of the next invitation round because If I claim experience from Aug 10, 2008, there are very bright chances that I’ll get invitation in the next round. And by the look of recent changes being imposed by DIAC especially for ICT occupation code, I really don’t want to wait for another round to get invited.

Looking forward to your responses.

Regards,
Roposh


----------



## Desi Munda

oghope said:


> Did you get any reply from IGIS? as I also got same type email from Team 13, please update us the inquiry result.


Yeah I got the reply that IGIS neither expedite the Immigration process nor affect the decision. For that purpose please consult your CO and they will inquire further with Security Agency if my case is getting delayed due to some delay and it will take number of weeks to reply.


----------



## Steyn

TV Buff said:


> Bro I front loaded my medicals 5 days after I lodged my application. When my case officer contacted me for the first time, he also asked me to send my Australian and Pakistani PCCs as well.


Can you explain the process for front loading medicals. Would appreciate if you could mention in detail what is required to get an appointment from IOM


----------



## Aladdin.lb

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I’ll appreciate if anyone could help me with this query of mine.
> 
> *Employment Timeline *
> 
> 1)	09-Aug-2006 to 10-Oct-2009 (ABC Company)
> 
> 2)	14-Oct-2009 – to date (XYZ Company)
> 
> As per ACS result my employment *after August 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.
> 
> Now my question is that, since ACS has considered me skilled AFTER Aug 2008 so should I claim my skilled experience from *Sep 1, 2008* only or am I right in claiming my skilled experience in my EOI from *Aug 10 2008*?
> 
> Please note that since my employment timeline started from 9-Aug-2006 so my two years (which is now a pre-requisite for skilled experience) completes on 9-Aug-2008 and that is why I am inclined towards claiming my skilled experience from Aug 10 2008 instead of Sep 1 2008.
> 
> Although it’s just a matter of 21 days difference between the two but this point is so very important in context of the next invitation round because If I claim experience from Aug 10, 2008, there are very bright chances that I’ll get invitation in the next round. And by the look of recent changes being imposed by DIAC especially for ICT occupation code, I really don’t want to wait for another round to get invited.
> 
> Looking forward to your responses.
> 
> Regards,
> Roposh


As recognized by ACS you should be able to claim work experience starting the 9th of August, the CO however has the authority to re-considerthis, but you should be able to apply as per ACS recognition.

Best
Al


----------



## Aladdin.lb

mimran said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone have experience in NewZealand EOI. Do they take the same amount of time to give grant that is 18 months + or their timelines are shorter ?
> 
> Also how is the overall market of NZ for IT in general?


Last week I was checking their temp work visa, which can be extended to long term one, processing time takes around 4 months.

There are news that the Job market there is recovering, however we have to keep in mind that their market size is relatively small compared to Australia.

Skills Shortage in New Zealand - NZ Now

Work in NZ temporarily


Best
Al


----------



## TV Buff

Steyn said:


> Can you explain the process for front loading medicals. Would appreciate if you could mention in detail what is required to get an appointment from IOM


I'm in Australia bro. I have no idea about front loading with IOM.


----------



## Zac1

Dear All

I have just received this email other day and I wodner if the contect seems familiar. The email does not states anything except what is written that is open to interpretation. The email goes like this:

"We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time. At times these external agencies have a turn around period of at least 12 months. 

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. 
Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise. 

You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible. 

We appreciate your patience in this matter"


My question is : Has anyone else received such email and does this automatically means external checks and wait for ages? I have written to CO but has had no reply sicne I have written 5 days ago.

I would really appreciate if anyone of you could reply
Rgds
Z


----------



## opfian

Zac1 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have just received this email other day and I wodner if the contect seems familiar. The email does not states anything except what is written that is open to interpretation. The email goes like this:
> 
> "We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time. At times these external agencies have a turn around period of at least 12 months.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.
> Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter"
> 
> My question is : Has anyone else received such email and does this automatically means external checks and wait for ages? I have written to CO but has had no reply sicne I have written 5 days ago.
> 
> I would really appreciate if anyone of you could reply
> Rgds
> Z



I also received an email with same kind of body. Indirectly its a way of saying "u r under security cecks"


----------



## Mani2k

opfian said:


> I also received an email with same kind of body. Indirectly its a way of saying "u r under security cecks"


I receives the same email whenever I asked my CO about the status, I did specifically asked to CO that is it mean my security check has started, he said he cannot answer it specifically  I don't know the security checks has started or not, seniors can comment on this...


----------



## ahmed1981

Mani2k said:


> I receives the same email whenever I asked my CO about the status, I did specifically asked to CO that is it mean my security check has started, he said he cannot answer it specifically  I don't know the security checks has started or not, seniors can comment on this...



Hi there, 

I also got the same email from my CO and yeah it means your're undergoing character checks. My security check took almost 6 months to finalize. So I think you might be getting your grant soon too since we have similar timelines.


----------



## opfian

ahmed1981 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I also got the same email from my CO and yeah it means your're undergoing character checks. My security check took almost 6 months to finalize. So I think you might be getting your grant soon too since we have similar timelines.



Were you an OnShore applicant or OffShore applicant?


----------



## noixe

Hi Guys, i got a request from my CO asking for my PCC and meds. Thought someone should update the form.


----------



## eastern2

ahmed1981 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I also got the same email from my CO and yeah it means your're undergoing character checks. My security check took almost 6 months to finalize. So I think you might be getting your grant soon too since we have similar timelines.


Dear Ahmed1981,
Congrats on your visa. If you are a male Iraninan, you have received your visa much sooner than others. There are lots of Iranian applicants who have not heard from their CO since 10 or even 11 months ago. 

Good Luck


----------



## ahmed1981

eastern2 said:


> Dear Ahmed1981,
> Congrats on your visa. If you are a male Iraninan, you have received your visa much sooner than others. There are lots of Iranian applicants who have not heard from their CO since 10 or even 11 months ago.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks eastern2, that's really strange because another friend of mine who went through security checks for the 885 visa back in 2012 got his visa grant in 6 or 7 months. He was also from Iran. Another friend from bangladesh got his grant in 8 months and he also went through security checks. He lodged a 189 visa in Nov 2012. 

My CO asked for my PCC and meds as soon as she was assigned to my case in early FEB and she confirmed that the external security check takes anywhere from 6-12 months. So I think people who still havent got their grants since last year will hear soon from their COs either in sept or OCT max. 

DIAC also says the timing of these checks varies based on individual circumstances so I guess its different for everyone. Hope everyone gets cleared soon

Best wishes,


----------



## dynamicmoodz

I got my most awaited visa grant . This eid has brought up so much for me.

176(SA): 30 Nov 2011; CO assigned : 7 Dec 2011; All documents met: 4 June 2012; Medicals front loaded : 12 OCT 2012; PCC front loaded: 18 OCT 2012; Medical finalized: 13 Dec 2012; Grant : 7 Aug 2013; Visa validation before 13 Dec 2013


----------



## Aladdin.lb

dynamicmoodz said:


> I got my most awaited visa grant . This eid has brought up so much for me.
> 
> 176(SA): 30 Nov 2011; CO assigned : 7 Dec 2011; All documents met: 4 June 2012; Medicals front loaded : 12 OCT 2012; PCC front loaded: 18 OCT 2012; Medical finalized: 13 Dec 2012; Grant : 7 Aug 2013; Visa validation before 13 Dec 2013


Congratulations !!
best wishes for your move, would you please share the profession you applied as?

Al


----------



## Desi Munda

Desi Munda said:


> Yeah I got the reply that IGIS neither expedite the Immigration process nor affect the decision. For that purpose please consult your CO and they will inquire further with Security Agency if my case is getting delayed due to some delay and it will take number of weeks to reply.


Again i received an email from IGIS that they have inquired about my case from ASIO and everything is working fine. As other cases are getting delayed as well.

They have asked me to inquire again in March 2014, if case is not finalized till yet.

I hope that things will be resolved and will get grant till this year end.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

Assalam and Eid mubarak to all,

I will be moving to perth soon In sha ALLAH. I want information from seniors about perth. Those who are living in perth or planning to move please reply.

Massalam,
Jazak ALLAH


----------



## mimran

dynamicmoodz said:


> I got my most awaited visa grant . This eid has brought up so much for me.
> 
> 176(SA): 30 Nov 2011; CO assigned : 7 Dec 2011; All documents met: 4 June 2012; Medicals front loaded : 12 OCT 2012; PCC front loaded: 18 OCT 2012; Medical finalized: 13 Dec 2012; Grant : 7 Aug 2013; Visa validation before 13 Dec 2013


Congrats for your visa. Have you got the idea when was your SC started, in June or Dec. As all your docs met in June so it must be June. When was your Form80 marked received ?


----------



## fmasaud84

Desi Munda said:


> Again i received an email from IGIS that they have inquired about my case from ASIO and everything is working fine. As other cases are getting delayed as well.
> 
> They have asked me to inquire again in March 2014, if case is not finalized till yet.
> 
> I hope that things will be resolved and will get grant till this year end.


how do you contact IGIS ?

Thank you


----------



## dynamicmoodz

Aladdin.lb said:


> Congratulations !!
> best wishes for your move, would you please share the profession you applied as?
> 
> Al


Software tester


----------



## dynamicmoodz

mimran said:


> Congrats for your visa. Have you got the idea when was your SC started, in June or Dec. As all your docs met in June so it must be June. When was your Form80 marked received ?


Form80 was never marked received. It directly turned met.

As per my co, SC started in dec 2012.


----------



## dynamicmoodz

bukhari said:


> Shoaib, only problem with me is that I have to touch base lahore on 14th. Got a flight by 1ish..
> however we can meet up on 13th or maybe 12th whichever is feasible ..
> 
> I will request everyone who is interested to send their contact numbers in my private messages. I can coordinate the meet up as per suggestions..


Bukhari,

What's the update about the meetup?


----------



## Aladdin.lb

fmasaud84 said:


> how do you contact IGIS ?
> 
> Thank you


Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## expatdude

You should claim your skilled experience as per ACS, as you know ACS is the prerequisites to DIAC process because they want this to be done by ACS and the decision of ACS is far valid. Since ACS mentioned that the skilled experience is after the mentioned date so you should claim the experience for points i.e. is skilled experience and that is ACS resulted. If there is an option to include your previous experience (Non Skilled experience) you can mention it. But try to make the things simple and straight forward otherwise on the later stage things will be difficult for you to manage.





roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I’ll appreciate if anyone could help me with this query of mine.
> 
> *Employment Timeline *
> 
> 1)	09-Aug-2006 to 10-Oct-2009 (ABC Company)
> 
> 2)	14-Oct-2009 – to date (XYZ Company)
> 
> As per ACS result my employment *after August 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.
> 
> Now my question is that, since ACS has considered me skilled AFTER Aug 2008 so should I claim my skilled experience from *Sep 1, 2008* only or am I right in claiming my skilled experience in my EOI from *Aug 10 2008*?
> 
> Please note that since my employment timeline started from 9-Aug-2006 so my two years (which is now a pre-requisite for skilled experience) completes on 9-Aug-2008 and that is why I am inclined towards claiming my skilled experience from Aug 10 2008 instead of Sep 1 2008.
> 
> Although it’s just a matter of 21 days difference between the two but this point is so very important in context of the next invitation round because If I claim experience from Aug 10, 2008, there are very bright chances that I’ll get invitation in the next round. And by the look of recent changes being imposed by DIAC especially for ICT occupation code, I really don’t want to wait for another round to get invited.
> 
> Looking forward to your responses.
> 
> Regards,
> Roposh


----------



## mimran

dynamicmoodz said:


> Form80 was never marked received. It directly turned met.
> 
> As per my co, SC started in dec 2012.



It means your SC started 1 year after CO allocation. Are you aware of any reason which caused the delay of your SC initiation? Also seems then the total time of SC took only 8 months.


----------



## w0lverine

dynamicmoodz said:


> Form80 was never marked received. It directly turned met.
> 
> As per my co, SC started in dec 2012.


Congratulations brother. Good luck with the big move!

BTW, my SC also started in Dec 2012 .. I hope I will get the good news soon as well! :biggrin1: (Insha Allah)


----------



## dynamicmoodz

w0lverine said:


> Congratulations brother. Good luck with the big move!
> 
> BTW, my SC also started in Dec 2012 .. I hope I will get the good news soon as well! :biggrin1: (Insha Allah)


Thanks

Wish you all the very best!


----------



## dynamicmoodz

mimran said:


> It means your SC started 1 year after CO allocation. Are you aware of any reason which caused the delay of your SC initiation? Also seems then the total time of SC took only 8 months.


The reason for the delay was that my CO changed three times during this whole process, i had extensive travel history to US, Canada and Suadia. They did job verification to all my employers, there was a child addition in April 2012. The internal checks took a lot of time in my case.


----------



## tschaudry

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Assalam and Eid mubarak to all,
> 
> I will be moving to perth soon In sha ALLAH. I want information from seniors about perth. Those who are living in perth or planning to move please reply.
> 
> Massalam,
> Jazak ALLAH


I will also be moving to Perth. Where are you planning to settle in Perth?


----------



## maria_haider

*Plz help me out*

hello every one, im very new to this forum dont know where to ask this question.plz guide me anyone, actualy i have just started for 189 visa, writing my cdr .i nt to confirm one thing. in CPd listing do i need to provide documentry eveidence if i have attended some seminars or conferences or workshops? or it is sufficnt to merely merely mention it. i will be thank full ifa anhy one guide me


----------



## SMShoaib

UU! said:


> I haven't updated the spreadsheet as yet. Application lodged at 19 May 2012 and got CO on 19 Aug 2012.
> 
> Have you gone through my pervious post. Can you please advice on that.


Timeline added in the timesheet


----------



## SMShoaib

Desi Munda said:


> GSM 175 Skilled Independent
> ACS Applied: Dec 2010
> ACS Cleared: Feb 2011
> Application Lodged : March 2011
> Inquiry from CO regarding Employment History: Around Sept 2012
> Inquiry from Team 13 again regarding Employer detail + USA Business VISA rejection (due to less # of experience with employer): July 2013
> No MED + PCC Call Yet
> Complain Lodged against IGIS today
> 
> Any Estimation by senior members?


Have you got your CO or still waiting?
What is your occupation?
What is your visa processing priority?


----------



## SMShoaib

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Assalam and Eid mubarak to all,
> 
> I will be moving to perth soon In sha ALLAH. I want information from seniors about perth. Those who are living in perth or planning to move please reply.
> 
> Massalam,
> Jazak ALLAH


Wa-alakum Assalam.

Bro what is your grant status? have you received or still waiting?


----------



## fadiexpart

UU! said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks for your valued advice.
> 
> Team 13 asked me resubmit Form 80 just last week, does it mean my Security Checks since when I resubmitted my Form 80?
> 
> Whereas my CO is mentioning this that my application is under Security Checks since August 2012.
> 
> I inquired my CO that why team 13 is again asking for Form 80 as I submitted up front and you mentioned all is Satisfactory. CO responded that "Team 13 have been setup to control Security Checks. Form 80 format has changed there might be new information required in new format that is why I have to resubmit the Form 80"...
> 
> What you conclude from this?



it means you file was in que for processing with AISO and now they are looking at your form 80 and requested re submission for some reason...cheers


----------



## samper

msvayani said:


> FYI.
> 
> My friend "dr web" got his Med/PCC call today.
> 
> His timeline:
> 
> Sub Class: 189
> Application Lodged: 8-Apr-2013
> CO Assigned: 5-Jun-2013 (Team 4 - Initials: JH)
> Med/PCC Requested: 7-Jun-2013
> 
> He is a male from Karachi, with 1 dependent (wife)


AOA/Hi,

Does he submit form 80 ?

Regards
Samper


----------



## SMShoaib

maria_haider said:


> hello every one, im very new to this forum dont know where to ask this question.plz guide me anyone, actualy i have just started for 189 visa, writing my cdr .i nt to confirm one thing. in CPd listing do i need to provide documentry eveidence if i have attended some seminars or conferences or workshops? or it is sufficnt to merely merely mention it. i will be thank full ifa anhy one guide me


You only need to provide that info which is mentioned in the Engineers Australia Checklist. As the documentary evidence is not mentioned, no need to provide it.


----------



## expatdude

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, what is your complete timeline?


Hi Shoaib,

Sorry for late reply due to EID & Eid mubarik. I have added the time line in my signature


----------



## SMShoaib

expatdude said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> 
> Sorry for late reply due to EID & Eid mubarik. I have added the time line in my signature


Khair Mubarak;
Timeline added in the time sheet.


----------



## Bravo

dynamicmoodz said:


> I got my most awaited visa grant . This eid has brought up so much for me.
> 
> 176(SA): 30 Nov 2011; CO assigned : 7 Dec 2011; All documents met: 4 June 2012; Medicals front loaded : 12 OCT 2012; PCC front loaded: 18 OCT 2012; Medical finalized: 13 Dec 2012; Grant : 7 Aug 2013; Visa validation before 13 Dec 2013


Congrats bro!!!!


----------



## dynamicmoodz

Bravo said:


> Congrats bro!!!!


Thanks Bravo.


----------



## SMShoaib

noixe said:


> Hi Guys, i got a request from my CO asking for my PCC and meds. Thought someone should update the form.


Bro, would you please share your CO allocation date and the date in which he asked for med. This is needed to update the timesheet 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## maria_haider

SMShoaib said:


> You only need to provide that info which is mentioned in the Engineers Australia Checklist. As the documentary evidence is not mentioned, no need to provide it.


thank u shoaib


----------



## meer

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if anyone recieved email from Adelaide gsm team 13, asking for Form 80, form 1221 and personal resume for visa 189? ( As this team is different to CO assigned, thy dnt do the assessment but fasten your application process).


----------



## meer

just wondering about an email frm adelaide gsm team 13 asking to submit form 80 means the security check process just started or about to finish???


----------



## ab1303

I provided all of the documents (Education, Employment, Form80, PCC etc) in April and none of them are marked as "Met"... Most are marked as "Received" where as IELTS and education are still marked as "Required"even though both are provided. Is it strange or I am an outcast...???


----------



## meer

Nothing to worry abt it. I spoke to my CO, its just that sometimes thy change and sometimes thy dont.


----------



## ir.malik

dynamicmoodz said:


> Form80 was never marked received. It directly turned met.
> 
> As per my co, SC started in dec 2012.


Aoa

First of all congrats.. nice end to Ramadan .. 

Can you please tell if your current or previous employers had phone calls or visits from aus embassy?

Thanks


----------



## RockerX

Guyz,

I am extremely happy to announce that I have received the Meds and PCC call today.
If you remember, I applied for 176 State Nominated visa in June 2012 and got the case office in July 2012. Extremely happy and am going to book medicals straight away with IOM Karachi.

Regards,

RX


----------



## dynamicmoodz

ir.malik said:


> Aoa
> 
> First of all congrats.. nice end to Ramadan ..
> 
> Can you please tell if your current or previous employers had phone calls or visits from aus embassy?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks.

Phone calls or emails


----------



## dynamicmoodz

RockerX said:


> Guyz,
> 
> I am extremely happy to announce that I have received the Meds and PCC call today.
> If you remember, I applied for 176 State Nominated visa in June 2012 and got the case office in July 2012. Extremely happy and am going to book medicals straight away with IOM Karachi.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Congrates


----------



## RockerX

Guyz,

I am extremely happy to announce that I have received the Meds and PCC call today.
If you remember, I applied for 176 State Nominated visa in June 2012 and got the case office in July 2012. Extremely happy and am going to book medicals straight away with IOM Karachi.

Regards,

RX


----------



## SMShoaib

RockerX said:


> Guyz,
> 
> I am extremely happy to announce that I have received the Meds and PCC call today.
> If you remember, I applied for 176 State Nominated visa in June 2012 and got the case office in July 2012. Extremely happy and am going to book medicals straight away with IOM Karachi.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Congratulation Bro for your medical call. Extremely happy to see that July 2012 CO applicant start receiving the medical call


----------



## msvayani

RockerX said:


> Guyz,
> 
> I am extremely happy to announce that I have received the Meds and PCC call today.
> If you remember, I applied for 176 State Nominated visa in June 2012 and got the case office in July 2012. Extremely happy and am going to book medicals straight away with IOM Karachi.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX



WOOOHOOOOO!!! eace:

Congratulations! Good to see you after a long time and also, with this good news.

Very happy for you as we both started the process at the same time (sharing same month of Application Lodgement and CO Allocation). 

Hope everything goes well at Medicals and PCC and you get the quick grant.


----------



## RockerX

Thanks brother Shoaib and msvayani  You guys and mimran and other friends are next so hold your horses, you people will receive your med/pcc call anytime now.

Hopefully we all will get our silver and golden emails very soon.

Regards,

RX


----------



## waseem_expat

Hi friends,

I have a question regarding Form 80. I would highly appreciate if someone could guide me.

Part G, Question 53,54,55,56 require that you put details of your siblings. The problem is, there is space for only 4 siblings and I have 6 siblings. where do I mention the details of my remaining 2 siblings.

*1. *Should I reprint page 16 (Question 56) two more times and fill in the information of siblings ? 

*2.* Should I provide the details of remaining siblings in Additional information page ? If yes, then how do I enter each detail e.g. 
Question 53. Relationship to you : .......... , Family Name: ........ , Given Name: ......
??


Thanks


----------



## nuked

is there something wrong? or am I only not able to goto page 364??


----------



## expatdude

Guys,

I did not receive any update on this so far and its been almost 20 days for the medicals i have done. Can any one tell me how much time MOC takes.

When i login to the online application my child medical link is disappeared but for others its there (i.e. organize health asse..).

 





expatdude said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your advise. I contacted to my CO to tell her that my medical are uploaded by IMO as i confirmed from IMO they told me that our medicals are OK. But I received the following reply from my CO ? is there any need of worry ?
> 
> Your families health results have been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further assessment.


----------



## expatdude

Guys,

I still did not get any update on the medical, any one knows how much time does MOC takes as its been almost 20 days i have done the medicals.

My child health link is disappeared from the online application however other family members are still there.

:Worried



expatdude said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your advise. I contacted to my CO to tell her that my medical are uploaded by IMO as i confirmed from IMO they told me that our medicals are OK. But I received the following reply from my CO ? is there any need of worry ?
> 
> Your families health results have been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further assessment.


----------



## SMShoaib

meer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone recieved email from Adelaide gsm team 13, asking for Form 80, form 1221 and personal resume for visa 189? ( As this team is different to CO assigned, thy dnt do the assessment but fasten your application process).


There are many 175/176/189 who received request from team 13. This team is new and its sole purpose is to expedite the application process.


----------



## SMShoaib

*Med/PCC Call Summary of 175/176 Applicants*

As per Excel Sheet, following is the summary of no. of applicants received medical calls
June - 7
July - 6
August - 5 (till Aug 13, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

*problem in opening the page.*
I am facing problem in opening the last page of this thread. is there anyone who is facing similar problem?


----------



## nuked

I just changed the browser and it open fines in chrome


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> I just changed the browser and it open fines in chrome


I was facing the same error in chrome as well. Now it seems to be OK


----------



## expatdude

???

Any one please??



expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I still did not get any update on the medical, any one knows how much time does MOC takes as its been almost 20 days i have done the medicals.
> 
> My child health link is disappeared from the online application however other family members are still there.
> 
> :Worried


----------



## usmanahmadgul

Guys, its good we are seeing Meds and PCC calls for 176 pre July-12 applicants, because we really have been hard done by. 

Anyway, I need your opinion regarding my application processing time. I applied in June-12, but in Aug-13 I added my wife to as dependent. Now will DIAC again take the whole lot of time for security checks for spouse or it will be fast tracked? I am actually worried now that I may have put myself in difficult situation by adding dependent at this stage.


----------



## SMShoaib

usmanahmadgul said:


> Guys, its good we are seeing Meds and PCC calls for 176 pre July-12 applicants, because we really have been hard done by.
> 
> Anyway, I need your opinion regarding my application processing time. I applied in June-12, but in Aug-13 I added my wife to as dependent. Now will DIAC again take the whole lot of time for security checks for spouse or it will be fast tracked? I am actually worried now that I may have put myself in difficult situation by adding dependent at this stage.


The history suggests that there is no SC for female main applicant or dependent. Dont worry :thumb:


----------



## msvayani

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I did not receive any update on this so far and its been almost 20 days for the medicals i have done. Can any one tell me how much time MOC takes.
> 
> When i login to the online application my child medical link is disappeared but for others its there (i.e. organize health asse..).


As you say, your child's medical link is disappeared that means his/her medical has been finalised.

Safe assumption for the rest is that their medicals are either not looked at by your CO yet or they are "Referred".

I have read somewhere MOC is currently processing meds that are referred in June 2013. Not sure though!


----------



## samy25

Hi all,

on 17th going for ielts.. prayers needed.. as u know i am tired of trying all this but u guys raised my hopes. 

plz pray..


----------



## expatdude

Yes they are referred i need prays of you guys. really im getting very impatience 



msvayani said:


> As you say, your child's medical link is disappeared that means his/her medical has been finalised.
> 
> Safe assumption for the rest is that their medicals are either not looked at by your CO yet or they are "Referred".
> 
> I have read somewhere MOC is currently processing meds that are referred in June 2013. Not sure though!


----------



## expatdude

Good Luck bro



samy25 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> on 17th going for ielts.. prayers needed.. as u know i am tired of trying all this but u guys raised my hopes.
> 
> plz pray..


----------



## mimran

samy25 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> on 17th going for ielts.. prayers needed.. as u know i am tired of trying all this but u guys raised my hopes.
> 
> plz pray..


Iam sure you will come off with flying colours this time. Best of luck.


----------



## sultanshah

*Adbvice*

Dear group members, AOA

My name is Sultan and I am Electrical Engineer by profession. I am interested for 190 visa with points distribution as :
Age: 30
Education: 15.
IELTS: 10.
Nomination: 5.
Total : 60 points.

I am not going for work experience points. My EA documents are ready to apply..please suggest me that should I get my work experience also accessed or not as I have to give IELTS test and I am not sure about taking 7 score.

With my application I am also interested in adding my mother as a dependent relative. we are four brothers, 2 live in UK and one here in pakistan but he is studying. My mother lives with me and I support her financially. please advise me about adding my mother and also about her chances.

tc


----------



## faheemzafar

*175 Class - Form - 80*

I applied for GSM 175 Class on 25 june 2012 (BIG MISTAKE) 

I also submitted the Form 80 and form 1221 along with application documents. 

CO Assigned on 7 Sep 2013 and asked for Additional proof of skilled employment which i submitted at the same time. 

Now after 11 months another Team is asking for Form 80 and CV and they clearly mentioned that my CO is same but just submit these docs to us and they will be attached to my application


My Question: Are my External and Internal Security checks completed as being from a High Risk country it takes on average 12 months for security checks. 

Please reply if you are certain about what you are saying .. No guesses, no clues 

thanks ...


----------



## faheemzafar

*175 - CO Allocated - Form 80*

I applied for GSM 175 Class on 25 june 2012 (BIG MISTAKE) 

I also submitted the Form 80 and form 1221 along with application documents. 

CO Assigned on 7 Sep 2013 and asked for Additional proof of skilled employment which i submitted at the same time. 

Now after 11 months another Team is asking for Form 80 and CV and they clearly mentioned that my CO is same but just submit these docs to us and they will be attached to my application


My Question: Are my External and Internal Security checks completed as being from a High Risk country it takes on average 12 months for security checks. 

Please reply if you are certain about what you are saying .. No guesses, no clues 

thanks ...


----------



## SMShoaib

faheemzafar said:


> I applied for GSM 175 Class on 25 june 2012 (BIG MISTAKE)
> 
> I also submitted the Form 80 and form 1221 along with application documents.
> 
> CO Assigned on 7 Sep 2013 and asked for Additional proof of skilled employment which i submitted at the same time.
> 
> Now after 11 months another Team is asking for Form 80 and CV and they clearly mentioned that my CO is same but just submit these docs to us and they will be attached to my application
> 
> 
> My Question: Are my External and Internal Security checks completed as being from a High Risk country it takes on average 12 months for security checks.
> 
> Please reply if you are certain about what you are saying .. No guesses, no clues
> 
> thanks ...


No one in this forum is working in DIAC who can give a certain Yes or No about your case. All we advice is based on different case studies. You may go through this time sheet to estimate the stage of your case too. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0

One thing is CERTAIN, if your application is not fake, you have successfully go through SC and have no medical problems, you will get the visa


----------



## faheemzafar

SMShoaib said:


> No one in this forum is working in DIAC who can give a certain Yes or No about your case. All we advice is based on different case studies. You may go through this time sheet to estimate the stage of your case too.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0



LOL .. i meant to say that please reply if you have seen or encounter this kind or similar case before .. 

thanks


----------



## w0lverine

RockerX said:


> Guyz,
> 
> I am extremely happy to announce that I have received the Meds and PCC call today.
> If you remember, I applied for 176 State Nominated visa in June 2012 and got the case office in July 2012. Extremely happy and am going to book medicals straight away with IOM Karachi.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Congrats bro !! This is indeed a very encouraging update for all of us waiting for grants !

Can you pls confirm whether any additional info was requested from you lately?


----------



## Impatient22

Extremely happy..... Shukar Alhamdullilah, got Med/PCC call today...! Insha Allah I will be doing that right after tomorrow's leave.

Hoping and praying this wait will be over soon.


----------



## msvayani

Impatient22 said:


> Extremely happy..... Shukar Alhamdullilah, got Med/PCC call today...! Insha Allah I will be doing that right after tomorrow's leave.
> 
> Hoping and praying this wait will be over soon.


Considering it has been a long long time since you applied, really a special moment for you!

Congratulations... You patience finally paid off!


----------



## samper

expatdude said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> 
> Sorry for late reply due to EID & Eid mubarik. I have added the time line in my signature


AOA

Khair mubarik

Does ur CO demand ur medical and pcc or u have upload it on ur own will

Regards
Samper


----------



## samper

usmanahmadgul said:


> Guys, its good we are seeing Meds and PCC calls for 176 pre July-12 applicants, because we really have been hard done by.
> 
> Anyway, I need your opinion regarding my application processing time. I applied in June-12, but in Aug-13 I added my wife to as dependent. Now will DIAC again take the whole lot of time for security checks for spouse or it will be fast tracked? I am actually worried now that I may have put myself in difficult situation by adding dependent at this stage.


AOA/Hi,

I think yes because u and ur wife is still in Pakistan, if you are in Australia then no SC will required, it is my understanding but may be wrong

I have one example, my brother was in AUS and his wife was in Pakistan and at that time DIAC was not demand form 80 or any kind of SC in 2012

Regards
Samper


----------



## samper

AOA/Hi,

Any one get responses from Adelaide Team 4 or can any body share his/her experiences with this team 

Regards
Samper


----------



## samper

AOA/Hi,

Any one get responses from Adelaide Team 4 or can any body share his/her experiences with this team 

Regards
Samper


----------



## roposh

Hi,
Can someone please share the DIAC telephone number for general inquiries.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## opfian

samper said:


> AOA/Hi,
> 
> Any one get responses from Adelaide Team 4 or can any body share his/her experiences with this team
> 
> Regards
> Samper



Wsalam

My case is also with t4. Their response is not as per expectation. I dropped two emails but didnt receive any response


----------



## SMShoaib

Impatient22 said:


> Extremely happy..... Shukar Alhamdullilah, got Med/PCC call today...! Insha Allah I will be doing that right after tomorrow's leave.
> 
> Hoping and praying this wait will be over soon.


Congratulation bro for the silver mail. All the best for your golden mail


----------



## roposh

roposh said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please share the DIAC telephone number for general inquiries.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I have been calling DIAC at 00611300364613 but my call is not getting through. I am not sure if this is even the correct number. If someone knows any other number. Kindly share.

regards 
Roposh


----------



## samper

roposh said:


> I have been calling DIAC at 00611300364613 but my call is not getting through. I am not sure if this is even the correct number. If someone knows any other number. Kindly share.
> 
> regards
> Roposh


AOA

number is right or u can check it from acknowledgment mail u have received from your CO, but it happen some time ur call will not through after pressing option 2 when system pick ur call

Regards
Samper


----------



## roposh

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> number is right or u can check it from acknowledgment mail u have received from your CO, but it happen some time ur call will not through after pressing option 2 when system pick ur call
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Samper, Its not even connecting. As soon as I dial this number, it disconnects. Every other australian number is working but except this one.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## samper

roposh said:


> Samper, Its not even connecting. As soon as I dial this number, it disconnects. Every other australian number is working but except this one.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


try from ur PTCL line if u have the share ur findings

regards
samper


----------



## babar nawaz

AOA

I did my Medicals along with my wife and son yesterday at islamabad

There was a confusion in my mind regarding the HAP ID (e medicals)

My CO sent me a pdf file where she requested for medicals and PCC

in front of the medicals there was writted Health (RID: 1234567890)
before taking an appointment i visited the clinic and they told me that this is the HAP ID
but luckily i made a HAP ID for all the applicants by going through immi website and printing down the referral letter

On the day of medicals they said this is not the HAP id ,so i presented them the referreal letters which they accepted

my question is what is this RID??

and how will the CO now track my medicals ...i have already emailed her about this and mentioned my HAP IDs

seniors / experts please help before there comes any problem

thanks
regards


----------



## msvayani

You don't need to worry on how your CO will find your medicals. It's a comprehensive online system and your CO is an experienced professional. You dont need to tell them your HAPIDs and where to look for medicals.

It's part of his job and he probably knows better.


----------



## expatdude

Guys,


Any grant in this week ?


----------



## expatdude

medical results will be uploaded by the IMO office and you can check once they upload.

Go on the same link this time you will see yours pic and the status of medical that will be completed.

No need to be worry about this your CO will know automatically once your medical uploaded. For your satisfaction Once your medical is uploaded (Normally they upload after 1 week, you can confirm from the center about the upload status) email to your CO that you have done medical and the center has uploaded.

----




babar nawaz said:


> AOA
> 
> I did my Medicals along with my wife and son yesterday at islamabad
> 
> There was a confusion in my mind regarding the HAP ID (e medicals)
> 
> My CO sent me a pdf file where she requested for medicals and PCC
> 
> in front of the medicals there was writted Health (RID: 1234567890)
> before taking an appointment i visited the clinic and they told me that this is the HAP ID
> but luckily i made a HAP ID for all the applicants by going through immi website and printing down the referral letter
> 
> On the day of medicals they said this is not the HAP id ,so i presented them the referreal letters which they accepted
> 
> my question is what is this RID??
> 
> and how will the CO now track my medicals ...i have already emailed her about this and mentioned my HAP IDs
> 
> seniors / experts please help before there comes any problem
> 
> thanks
> regards


----------



## RockerX

*Dear vic2013 and others,*

Were you able to get an appointment for meds from IOM Karachi?

Since August 13th, 2013, I have been calling them for the last two days on +92 51 111 466 472 but the lines are always busy. Each time, the recording "All lines are busy, please wait in queue, you will be connected to next available agent" is played. I have tried waiting in queue for more than 2 hours more than 10 times in the last 2 days but never got connected to an operator. The two other numbers +92 306 292 2575, +92 307 537 1776 are always turned off. I have even tried calling them as early as 8 am in the morning but to no avail!

I also emailed them at [email protected] requesting for a med appointment in Karachi, but they have not bothered to reply even in 2 days.

Can you shed some light as to how your experiences were booking for meds at IOM karachi, how did you do it? And any advice for me on how to quickly get an appointment at IOM karachi?

If I visit their IOM Karachi premises in person, will they give an appointment over there? I heard they only give appointment over phone?

Regards,

RX



Vic2013 said:


> I dont know about the medicals being finalized but i can tell you that the IOM clinic is swamped and is giving appointments 20-30 days from the date you call! Plus I had to wait two days just to speak to them as their lines are always busy - thus for people planning on getting meds done i suggest book an appointment soon!


----------



## RockerX

Guys,

Since August 13th, 2013, I have been calling IOM karachi for the last two days on +92 51 111 466 472 to get a med appointment but the lines are always busy. Each time, the recording "All lines are busy, please wait in queue, you will be connected to next available agent" is played. I have tried waiting in queue for more than 2 hours more than 10 times in the last 2 days but never got connected to an operator. The two other numbers +92 306 292 2575, +92 307 537 1776 are always turned off. I have even tried calling them as early as 8 am in the morning but to no avail!

I also emailed them at [email protected] requesting for a med appointment in Karachi, but they have not bothered to reply even in 2 days.

So I would like to ask all those who have had experience with IOM Karachi for meds (e.g brother msvayani, fabregas, etc), Can you guyz please shed some light as to how your experiences were booking for meds at IOM karachi, how did you do it? How long did it take? And any advice for me on how to quickly get an appointment at IOM karachi?

If I visit their IOM Karachi premises in person, will they give an appointment over there? I heard they only give appointment over phone?

Regards,

RX


----------



## usman.shahid

RockerX said:


> *Dear vic2013 and others,*
> 
> Were you able to get an appointment for meds from IOM Karachi?
> 
> Since August 13th, 2013, I have been calling them for the last two days on +92 51 111 466 472 but the lines are always busy. Each time, the recording "All lines are busy, please wait in queue, you will be connected to next available agent" is played. I have tried waiting in queue for more than 2 hours more than 10 times in the last 2 days but never got connected to an operator. The two other numbers +92 306 292 2575, +92 307 537 1776 are always turned off. I have even tried calling them as early as 8 am in the morning but to no avail!
> 
> I also emailed them at [email protected] requesting for a med appointment in Karachi, but they have not bothered to reply even in 2 days.
> 
> Can you shed some light as to how your experiences were booking for meds at IOM karachi, how did you do it? And any advice for me on how to quickly get an appointment at IOM karachi?
> 
> If I visit their IOM Karachi premises in person, will they give an appointment over there? I heard they only give appointment over phone?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Try calling on this mobile number 03062922575. This line is also v busy but they do attend the call at this number. Have u applied for 189 visa or 190 visa? Have they requested for medicals?


----------



## RockerX

Brother,

The number you provided 0306 one, I already tried calling on this number more than 20 times in the last two days including early morning such as 8 am. It is always turned off. The recording says: "This mobile number has been turned off". I get the same message at the other mobile number (0307) one too.

Any suggestions?

BTW, I applied for 176 visa in June 2012 and got med/pcc call two days back.

Regards,

RX



usman.shahid said:


> Try calling on this mobile number 03062922575. This line is also v busy but they do attend the call at this number. Have u applied for 189 visa or 190 visa? Have they requested for medicals?


----------



## alireza_sh

ahmed1981 said:


> Thanks eastern2, that's really strange because another friend of mine who went through security checks for the 885 visa back in 2012 got his visa grant in 6 or 7 months. He was also from Iran. Another friend from bangladesh got his grant in 8 months and he also went through security checks. He lodged a 189 visa in Nov 2012.
> 
> My CO asked for my PCC and meds as soon as she was assigned to my case in early FEB and she confirmed that the external security check takes anywhere from 6-12 months. So I think people who still havent got their grants since last year will hear soon from their COs either in sept or OCT max.
> 
> DIAC also says the timing of these checks varies based on individual circumstances so I guess its different for everyone. Hope everyone gets cleared soon
> 
> Best wishes,


Congratulation,
Can you please give me your timeline?
i have applied for 190 visa from Australia and my application is under security check almost more than 7 months.

cheers


----------



## nuked

RockerX said:


> Guys,
> 
> Since August 13th, 2013, I have been calling IOM karachi for the last two days on +92 51 111 466 472 to get a med appointment but the lines are always busy. Each time, the recording "All lines are busy, please wait in queue, you will be connected to next available agent" is played. I have tried waiting in queue for more than 2 hours more than 10 times in the last 2 days but never got connected to an operator. The two other numbers +92 306 292 2575, +92 307 537 1776 are always turned off. I have even tried calling them as early as 8 am in the morning but to no avail!
> 
> I also emailed them at [email protected] requesting for a med appointment in Karachi, but they have not bothered to reply even in 2 days.
> 
> So I would like to ask all those who have had experience with IOM Karachi for meds (e.g brother msvayani, fabregas, etc), Can you guyz please shed some light as to how your experiences were booking for meds at IOM karachi, how did you do it? How long did it take? And any advice for me on how to quickly get an appointment at IOM karachi?
> 
> If I visit their IOM Karachi premises in person, will they give an appointment over there? I heard they only give appointment over phone?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Send an email in this format to [email protected] :



> Dear Applicant,
> 
> 
> 
> To schedule the appointment kindly provide the below mention details of all the applicants:
> 
> · Complete name
> 
> · Passport number
> 
> · Date of birth
> 
> · Visa sub class
> 
> · HRI/ HAP ID/ TRN
> 
> · Contact number
> 
> · Location (city where you would like to schedule the appointment)
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Team Ausmed


Appointments can only be scheduled on phone. No physical visit will help you in any case, at certain times the delays occur due to rush dont worry, I understand the eagerness to get over with and proceed to last step. Use the above email, I used the same to get my appointment scheduled.

Hope this helps! Take Care!


----------



## ahmed1981

alireza_sh said:


> Congratulation,
> Can you please give me your timeline?
> i have applied for 190 visa from Australia and my application is under security check almost more than 7 months.
> 
> cheers


Dear Alireza, please see my signature for my timeline. your CO allocation time is pretty much similar to mine. I just found a forum where they were many Iranian applicants sharing their timelines and its really disappointing to see how long it takes for 190 applicants to get grants.....I never knew this.... basically it takes anywhere from 7-12 months...but it only takes a maximum of 2-4 months for other High Risk applicants... 

I strongly believe the 189 visa subclass and the 190 subclass are treated exactly the same in regards to the processing time for Iranians. Although it depends on your circumstances. For example, my own brother lodged a 885 PR visa in Australia back in July 2012 and he still hasnt got his grant...and I lodged mine offshore and I got mine much faster....so it really depends on your case. I made a mistake and tried comparing my timeline with other applicants from Iran and I almost lost hope and then again, I was granted my visa a lot sooner than my expectation. I think you should do the same and just hope for the best and hopefully you will get your grant soon  

All the best!


----------



## samper

babar nawaz said:


> AOA
> 
> I did my Medicals along with my wife and son yesterday at islamabad
> 
> There was a confusion in my mind regarding the HAP ID (e medicals)
> 
> My CO sent me a pdf file where she requested for medicals and PCC
> 
> in front of the medicals there was writted Health (RID: 1234567890)
> before taking an appointment i visited the clinic and they told me that this is the HAP ID
> but luckily i made a HAP ID for all the applicants by going through immi website and printing down the referral letter
> 
> On the day of medicals they said this is not the HAP id ,so i presented them the referreal letters which they accepted
> 
> my question is what is this RID??
> 
> and how will the CO now track my medicals ...i have already emailed her about this and mentioned my HAP IDs
> 
> seniors / experts please help before there comes any problem
> 
> thanks
> regards


AOA

What they checked in medical like weight, blood pressure etc. Please also mention ur timelines and visa type

Regards
Samper


----------



## sajid021

Happy Independence day to all, 

I have applied for 190 Nsw SS and done my medical on 3rd Aug after getting medical/PCC request from my CO. Since then, I do not get any updates from CO. when I asked with my agent he told me that there is no way to find out the status of your medical except your CO, and he has already mailed CO and informed him that my Medical is done and uploded on 5th Aug. But still CO has not yet replied. Just wanted to know if this delay is normal and is there any way to findout medical status other than sending mail to CO.

Thanks.


----------



## imranali82

Wohoooo..... i logged in after a week and I see so many med calls n grants, specially for applicants from first half 2012, which is way toooo encouraging. Congrats to all....


----------



## samper

sajid021 said:


> Happy Independence day to all,
> 
> I have applied for 190 Nsw SS and done my medical on 3rd Aug after getting medical/PCC request from my CO. Since then, I do not get any updates from CO. when I asked with my agent he told me that there is no way to find out the status of your medical except your CO, and he has already mailed CO and informed him that my Medical is done and uploded on 5th Aug. But still CO has not yet replied. Just wanted to know if this delay is normal and is there any way to findout medical status other than sending mail to CO.
> 
> Thanks.


AOA

Have u get job verification call from DIAC, if yes then when, I want to know job verification and medical request time gap

Regards
Samper


----------



## sajid021

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> Have u get job verification call from DIAC, if yes then when, I want to know job verification and medical request time gap
> 
> Regards
> Samper


WS,

Sorry dear, I dnt understand what is job verification call. Can u elaborate more, I will certainly update you.


----------



## sajid021

I have applied for 190 Nsw SS and done my medical on 3rd Aug after getting medical/PCC request from my CO. Since then, I do not get any updates from CO. when I asked with my agent he told me that there is no way to find out the status of your medical except your CO, and he has already mailed CO and informed him that my Medical is done and uploded on 5th Aug. But still CO has not yet replied. Just wanted to know if this delay is normal and is there any way to findout medical status other than sending mail to CO.

Regards


----------



## dynamicmoodz

Can anyone from Pakistan/Karachi confirm if they got a NICOP from NADRA and / or a protector from FIA when leaving for Australia?

As far as i know these things are only required if you travel on a work visa. But its best to confirm from those who have already left without having Nicop and Protector.


----------



## dynamicmoodz

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> Have u get job verification call from DIAC, if yes then when, I want to know job verification and medical request time gap
> 
> Regards
> Samper


I got a job verification call in March 2012; I lodged my application in Dec 2011 and my external checks were over in August 2013.

I`m not sure if you can really calculate the time gap. Every case has its own time.


----------



## samper

sajid021 said:


> WS,
> 
> Sorry dear, I dnt understand what is job verification call. Can u elaborate more, I will certainly update you.


does immigration department verified your job experience, means to say does they call your office to check your existence in that office which you show in ur initial assessment 

like i am IT professional when i apply for immigration i have done following 

select sol code for occupation 
provide my work experience, designation, company name etc

so DIAC have the right to verify my experience from my office on phone call or physical visit, have they done in your case if yes then what was the time gap between experience verification and medical call.

Regard
Samper


----------



## sajid021

samper said:


> does immigration department verified your job experience, means to say does they call your office to check your existence in that office which you show in ur initial assessment
> 
> like i am IT professional when i apply for immigration i have done following
> 
> select sol code for occupation
> provide my work experience, designation, company name etc
> 
> so DIAC have the right to verify my experience from my office on phone call or physical visit, have they done in your case if yes then what was the time gap between experience verification and medical call.
> 
> Regard
> Samper



No it did happened with me. I lodge my visa on 01st June , co allocated on 15 July same day he requested for pcc and medical, done medical on 3rd Aug, now waiting for outcome


----------



## alireza_sh

ahmed1981 said:


> Dear Alireza, please see my signature for my timeline. your CO allocation time is pretty much similar to mine. I just found a forum where they were many Iranian applicants sharing their timelines and its really disappointing to see how long it takes for 190 applicants to get grants.....I never knew this.... basically it takes anywhere from 7-12 months...but it only takes a maximum of 2-4 months for other High Risk applicants...
> 
> I strongly believe the 189 visa subclass and the 190 subclass are treated exactly the same in regards to the processing time for Iranians. Although it depends on your circumstances. For example, my own brother lodged a 885 PR visa in Australia back in July 2012 and he still hasnt got his grant...and I lodged mine offshore and I got mine much faster....so it really depends on your case. I made a mistake and tried comparing my timeline with other applicants from Iran and I almost lost hope and then again, I was granted my visa a lot sooner than my expectation. I think you should do the same and just hope for the best and hopefully you will get your grant soon
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for your reply.
Agree with you. For Iranians i think 189 and 190 are the same.

Cheers.
Al


----------



## alireza_sh

My CO's answer to my question regarding my visa 190 application:

"As per legal requirements your application is still undergoing mandatory checking by external agencies which can take up to 12 months. The department is unable to provide a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of your application."

(


----------



## nuked

dynamicmoodz said:


> Can anyone from Pakistan/Karachi confirm if they got a NICOP from NADRA and / or a protector from FIA when leaving for Australia?
> 
> As far as i know these things are only required if you travel on a work visa. But its best to confirm from those who have already left without having Nicop and Protector.


This is something which I had exactly in mind to ask fellow members, what a coincidence. any help from seniors will be appreciated.

regards.


----------



## SMShoaib

dynamicmoodz said:


> Can anyone from Pakistan/Karachi confirm if they got a NICOP from NADRA and / or a protector from FIA when leaving for Australia?
> 
> As far as i know these things are only required if you travel on a work visa. But its best to confirm from those who have already left without having Nicop and Protector.


I agree, neither NICOP nor Protector is required for PR. But some seniors suggest to have NICOP as it will help in embassy related things.


----------



## babar nawaz

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> What they checked in medical like weight, blood pressure etc. Please also mention ur timelines and visa type
> 
> Regards
> Samper


@sampler

Bro they first did the chest XRAY....then hieght wieght and eye sight test.. then they took sample of blood for HIV and urine sample....after that a doctor just asked normal question if i ever had surgery or any accident.

the imporatant thing is the blood and urine sample

for the rest they just do it so quickly ...u kind a feel its not so important


----------



## bukhari

RockerX said:


> Guyz,
> 
> I am extremely happy to announce that I have received the Meds and PCC call today.
> If you remember, I applied for 176 State Nominated visa in June 2012 and got the case office in July 2012. Extremely happy and am going to book medicals straight away with IOM Karachi.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


That's encouraging..


----------



## bukhari

Keeping eye on people who submitted their form 80 in July-August 2012 :nerd:


----------



## expatdude

any one knows which referred cases are being processed by MOC ?


----------



## expatdude

As per my information with the NICOP you can travel to Pakistan without passport (in case your passport lost). So for this its good to have NICOP with you outside pakistan. 

But for protector i m not sure its like a insurance for traveler... I do not know is it required for PR or not. But for work visa its must many of my friends goes by doing protector but they usually go to middle east side for 1-6 months on work visa by company.



nuked said:


> This is something which I had exactly in mind to ask fellow members, what a coincidence. any help from seniors will be appreciated.
> 
> regards.


----------



## dynamicmoodz

expatdude said:


> As per my information with the NICOP you can travel to Pakistan without passport (in case your passport lost). So for this its good to have NICOP with you outside pakistan.
> 
> But for protector i m not sure its like a insurance for traveler... I do not know is it required for PR or not. But for work visa its must many of my friends goes by doing protector but they usually go to middle east side for 1-6 months on work visa by company.


Any other thoughts by someone who already travelled to Ausi?

I made NICOP and Protector when travelling to US and Canada but at that point I had work visa and my employers forced me to do this. I really don't know the use of these stuff. NICOP was always kept in my pocket and nobody ever even asked for it.


----------



## dynamicmoodz

bukhari said:


> That's encouraging..


You are next to receive the PR. All the best!


----------



## dynamicmoodz

I am planning to leave for Sydney mid of next month. Let me know if anybody else have the same plans.


----------



## nuked

dynamicmoodz said:


> I am planning to leave for Sydney mid of next month. Let me know if anybody else have the same plans.


I am traveling after Hajj Inshallah, Hopefully 29th October.

Which flight have you booked?


----------



## SMShoaib

dynamicmoodz said:


> I am planning to leave for Sydney mid of next month. Let me know if anybody else have the same plans.


i've same plans but not visa


----------



## dynamicmoodz

nuked said:


> I am traveling after Hajj Inshallah, Hopefully 29th October.
> 
> Which flight have you booked?


I am trying to reserve one today. Struggling to find the right one. Have you done any research about which is the best option from Pakistan to ausi?


----------



## samper

sajid021 said:


> No it did happened with me. I lodge my visa on 01st June , co allocated on 15 July same day he requested for pcc and medical, done medical on 3rd Aug, now waiting for outcome


Gr8 good luck for grant


----------



## nuked

dynamicmoodz said:


> I am trying to reserve one today. Struggling to find the right one. Have you done any research about which is the best option from Pakistan to ausi?


Cost wise, Thai Airways, but they do offer extra 10kg over their regular allowance baggage of 20KG for first time immigration travelers.

One way is costing me 60,675PKR KHI to Sydney 29th October.

Did you try and contact IOM for concessional fares? they provide via Emirates, and the baggage allowance only for first time is 40KG with discounted pricing. But they also limit you on their specific dates. my dates weren't matching which is why I chose thai, I will utilize them later when I will come back to take my family along in 2-3 months InshAllah.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dynamicmoodz

nuked said:


> Cost wise, Thai Airways, but they do offer extra 10kg over their regular allowance baggage of 20KG for first time immigration travelers.
> 
> One way is costing me 60,675PKR KHI to Sydney 29th October.
> 
> Did you try and contact IOM for concessional fares? they provide via Emirates, and the baggage allowance only for first time is 40KG with discounted pricing. But they also limit you on their specific dates. my dates weren't matching which is why I chose thai, I will utilize them later when I will come back to take my family along in 2-3 months InshAllah.
> 
> Hope this helps!


How to claim that extra 10kg allowance? Can you share me the contact of your agent used to book this itenary with Thai?


----------



## nuked

dynamicmoodz said:


> How to claim that extra 10kg allowance? Can you share me the contact of your agent used to book this itenary with Thai?


If you are in any of the big cities, karachi, lahore islamabad, thai airways office should help you with that, you just need to tell them you have recently received a grant and would like to avail the extra baggage allowance facility.

P.S I booked it via Thai Airways website cancelled that booking and re booked with Thai airways office.

Hope it helps!


----------



## babar nawaz

AOA

I did my medicals on 13 august

today just checked the progress on my online application and saw the following

14/08/2013 Health requirements finalised 
13/08/2013 Further medical results received 


what does that mean ....senior/experts please


----------



## nuked

babar nawaz said:


> AOA
> 
> I did my medicals on 13 august
> 
> today just checked the progress on my online application and saw the following
> 
> 14/08/2013 Health requirements finalised
> 13/08/2013 Further medical results received
> 
> 
> what does that mean ....senior/experts please


Good Luck, nearing the grant.. should be anytime.. now keep fingers crossed!


----------



## cutehailian

Advice Needed - Regarding Sydney Suburbs - Rental Accomodation for a Pakistani Family 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We recently got PR. We are in the process of searching for a suitable accomdoation in the suburbs of Sydney ( as CBD seems to be out of our budget range- Our budget range is as little as possible).... we are planning to move in the 3rd or 4th week of september 2013.

I have searched various threads on this forum but could not find the specific information that I require although there were quite a few suggestions.

I ll be grateful if any of the senior members could advise me about which particular area should be chosen by a Pakistani couple with two kids particularly in the initial phase of settlement.

1- Ideally we require a suburb with lowest Rental cost (irrespective of the distance from Sydney but certainly the lesser the better) in the relatively safer areas....with some options for schooling of my 4 years old daughter.

2- Please also advise me if we should go for 1 bed room apartment or 2 bed rooms apartment. Is there any legal requirement to have minimum sqf area for each member of the family? We can manage to live in one bed room unit quite easily otherwise. 

3- what would be the cost of 1 bed room unit with independent kitchen and washroom and similary 2 bed room unit in that suburb?

4-Is there any forum of Pakistani Immigrants in Sydney/nsw where I can seek information from or get in touch with other Pakistanis. 

Looking forward to receive some positive responses and thanking you in advance.


----------



## fmasaud84

cutehailian said:


> Advice Needed - Regarding Sydney Suburbs - Rental Accomodation for a Pakistani Family
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We recently got PR. We are in the process of searching for a suitable accomdoation in the suburbs of Sydney ( as CBD seems to be out of our budget range- Our budget range is as little as possible).... we are planning to move in the 3rd or 4th week of september 2013.
> 
> I have searched various threads on this forum but could not find the specific information that I require although there were quite a few suggestions.
> 
> I ll be grateful if any of the senior members could advise me about which particular area should be chosen by a Pakistani couple with two kids particularly in the initial phase of settlement.
> 
> 1- Ideally we require a suburb with lowest Rental cost (irrespective of the distance from Sydney but certainly the lesser the better) in the relatively safer areas....with some options for schooling of my 4 years old daughter.
> 
> 2- Please also advise me if we should go for 1 bed room apartment or 2 bed rooms apartment. Is there any legal requirement to have minimum sqf area for each member of the family? We can manage to live in one bed room unit quite easily otherwise.
> 
> 3- what would be the cost of 1 bed room unit with independent kitchen and washroom and similary 2 bed room unit in that suburb?
> 
> 4-Is there any forum of Pakistani Immigrants in Sydney/nsw where I can seek information from or get in touch with other Pakistanis.
> 
> Looking forward to receive some positive responses and thanking you in advance.


I will be following this post as well
I am not moving anywhere yet but I do research about this


----------



## dynamicmoodz

nuked said:


> If you are in any of the big cities, karachi, lahore islamabad, thai airways office should help you with that, you just need to tell them you have recently received a grant and would like to avail the extra baggage allowance facility.
> 
> P.S I booked it via Thai Airways website cancelled that booking and re booked with Thai airways office.
> 
> Hope it helps!


This really helped.

I booked my tickets from Thai office, KHI - Sydney, Rs. 60680.


----------



## nuked

dynamicmoodz said:


> This really helped.
> 
> I booked my tickets from Thai office, KHI - Sydney, Rs. 60680.


Congrats! Dates? What profession are you in? Where will you be staying in Sydney?


----------



## bukhari

I will recommend to visit two sites
Gumtree (com.au)
airbnb (com)

Found out these are very helpful sites to find affordable places to live.. shared accommodation as well as independent ones.

mostly people post there ads themselves so no mediator will be involved (no fee). Also you can directly call people and ask for what they want as reference for an rental.




cutehailian said:


> Advice Needed - Regarding Sydney Suburbs - Rental Accomodation for a Pakistani Family
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We recently got PR. We are in the process of searching for a suitable accomdoation in the suburbs of Sydney ( as CBD seems to be out of our budget range- Our budget range is as little as possible).... we are planning to move in the 3rd or 4th week of september 2013.
> 
> I have searched various threads on this forum but could not find the specific information that I require although there were quite a few suggestions.
> 
> I ll be grateful if any of the senior members could advise me about which particular area should be chosen by a Pakistani couple with two kids particularly in the initial phase of settlement.
> 
> 1- Ideally we require a suburb with lowest Rental cost (irrespective of the distance from Sydney but certainly the lesser the better) in the relatively safer areas....with some options for schooling of my 4 years old daughter.
> 
> 2- Please also advise me if we should go for 1 bed room apartment or 2 bed rooms apartment. Is there any legal requirement to have minimum sqf area for each member of the family? We can manage to live in one bed room unit quite easily otherwise.
> 
> 3- what would be the cost of 1 bed room unit with independent kitchen and washroom and similary 2 bed room unit in that suburb?
> 
> 4-Is there any forum of Pakistani Immigrants in Sydney/nsw where I can seek information from or get in touch with other Pakistanis.
> 
> Looking forward to receive some positive responses and thanking you in advance.


----------



## alireza_sh

ahmed1981 said:


> Dear Alireza, please see my signature for my timeline. your CO allocation time is pretty much similar to mine. I just found a forum where they were many Iranian applicants sharing their timelines and its really disappointing to see how long it takes for 190 applicants to get grants.....I never knew this.... basically it takes anywhere from 7-12 months...but it only takes a maximum of 2-4 months for other High Risk applicants...
> 
> I strongly believe the 189 visa subclass and the 190 subclass are treated exactly the same in regards to the processing time for Iranians. Although it depends on your circumstances. For example, my own brother lodged a 885 PR visa in Australia back in July 2012 and he still hasnt got his grant...and I lodged mine offshore and I got mine much faster....so it really depends on your case. I made a mistake and tried comparing my timeline with other applicants from Iran and I almost lost hope and then again, I was granted my visa a lot sooner than my expectation. I think you should do the same and just hope for the best and hopefully you will get your grant soon
> 
> All the best!


Hi Ahmed,
Did they do job verification for you?

cheers,
Al


----------



## dynamicmoodz

nuked said:


> Congrats! Dates? What profession are you in? Where will you be staying in Sydney?


Thanks, Departing on 17th September. I am a software engineer having 6 years experience on Microsoft Dynamics AX.

Initially, I`ll be living on a shared accommodation. One of my friend arranged it for me.


----------



## roposh

Dear All,

I'd request all seniors to help me with the following query of mine. Since with 65 points I am most likely to get invitation in the next round, so early response on this query shall be highly appreciated.

*Is it mandatory/absolute necessary that the employment reference letter that I front load after applying the visa should be the same one that I submitted to ACS for skill assessment*? 

I am asking this because my employment reference letter reflects only my functional title ( i.e. ‘developer programmer’ which was actually written by my supervisor based on my job responsibilities and that is not reflected on any salary slip, correspondence from HR etc).

According to ACS my position is 'Developer Programmer' whereas in actual documentation i.e. Letters from HR, salary slips etc I am referred as 'Officer Grade 1'. This is because, in banks, all correspondence is usually done by using the designation and not the functional title or the job responsibilities.

Initially I wrote ‘Position’ in my EOI as 'Officer Grade 1' but now I am having second thoughts because ACS letter says my position is 'Developer Programmer'.
Because of this problem I was thinking of getting a new reference letter from my employer clearly stating my DESIGNATION as well as FUCNTIONAL TITLE so that atleast designation could be matched from my salary slips, HR letters etc. But I was just wondering if my CO has access to my old reference letter (submitted to ACS) then he might consider my this act of using two different reference letters for ACS and visa application, as a fraud or something and reject my case.

Please tell me what should I do? 

1) Should I get new reference letter clearly stating my DESIGNATION i.e. ‘Officer Grade 1’ along with the functional title ‘Developer Programmer’ or not? 

2) If change of reference letter is not advisable then what should I write as my POSITION in my EOI? Should it be ‘Officer Grade 1’ or Developer Programmer?

*Please HELP!*

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Dear All,

I'd request all seniors to help me with the following query of mine. Since with 65 points I am most likely to get invitation in the next round, so early response on this query shall be highly appreciated.

*Is it mandatory/absolute necessary that the employment reference letter that I front load after applying the visa should be the same one that I submitted to ACS for skill assessment*? 

I am asking this because my employment reference letter reflects only my functional title ( i.e. ‘developer programmer’ which was actually written by my supervisor based on my job responsibilities and that is not reflected on any salary slip, correspondence from HR etc).

According to ACS my position is 'Developer Programmer' whereas in actual documentation i.e. Letters from HR, salary slips etc I am referred as 'Officer Grade 1'. This is because, in banks, all correspondence is usually done by using the designation and not the functional title or the job responsibilities.

Initially I wrote ‘Position’ in my EOI as 'Officer Grade 1' but now I am having second thoughts because ACS letter says my position is 'Developer Programmer'.
Because of this problem I was thinking of getting a new reference letter from my employer clearly stating my DESIGNATION as well as FUCNTIONAL TITLE so that atleast designation could be matched from my salary slips, HR letters etc. But I was just wondering if my CO has access to my old reference letter (submitted to ACS) then he might consider my this act of using two different reference letters for ACS and visa application, as a fraud or something and reject my case.

Please tell me what should I do? 

1) Should I get new reference letter clearly stating my DESIGNATION i.e. ‘Officer Grade 1’ along with the functional title ‘Developer Programmer’ or not? 

2) If change of reference letter is not advisable then what should I write as my POSITION in my EOI? Should it be ‘Officer Grade 1’ or Developer Programmer?

*Please HELP!*

regards,
Roposh


----------



## ahmed1981

alireza_sh said:


> Hi Ahmed,
> Did they do job verification for you?
> 
> cheers,
> Al


Hi Al, 

Yeah my manager was contacted via phone by someone from the Australian Embassy and he was asked a few questions about my employment status.. ( employment period, my duties, salary, reason for leave). 

did your CO request form 1221 and your resume as well or just form 80 ? 

regards,


----------



## fmasaud84

sultanshah said:


> Dear group members, AOA
> 
> My name is Sultan and I am Electrical Engineer by profession. I am interested for 190 visa with points distribution as :
> Age: 30
> Education: 15.
> IELTS: 10.
> Nomination: 5.
> Total : 60 points.
> 
> I am not going for work experience points. My EA documents are ready to apply..please suggest me that should I get my work experience also accessed or not as I have to give IELTS test and I am not sure about taking 7 score.
> 
> With my application I am also interested in adding my mother as a dependent relative. we are four brothers, 2 live in UK and one here in pakistan but he is studying. My mother lives with me and I support her financially. please advise me about adding my mother and also about her chances.
> 
> tc


I am not sure if anyone has replied you already 

I just wanted to highlight that work experience is required for you assessment 
This is not only to get points 
And you have to go for assessment in order to get points for your education as well


----------



## alireza_sh

ahmed1981 said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> Yeah my manager was contacted via phone by someone from the Australian Embassy and he was asked a few questions about my employment status.. ( employment period, my duties, salary, reason for leave).
> 
> did your CO request form 1221 and your resume as well or just form 80 ?
> 
> regards,


She asked for both.
What's the difference between these forms
She also asked me to give her australian and international pcc.

She did not request anything after that.

Regards,
Al


----------



## samper

no, if you have same designation, company, duties then you have to take that latter with new dates.


----------



## samper

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'd request all seniors to help me with the following query of mine. Since with 65 points I am most likely to get invitation in the next round, so early response on this query shall be highly appreciated.
> 
> *Is it mandatory/absolute necessary that the employment reference letter that I front load after applying the visa should be the same one that I submitted to ACS for skill assessment*?
> 
> I am asking this because my employment reference letter reflects only my functional title ( i.e. ‘developer programmer’ which was actually written by my supervisor based on my job responsibilities and that is not reflected on any salary slip, correspondence from HR etc).
> 
> According to ACS my position is 'Developer Programmer' whereas in actual documentation i.e. Letters from HR, salary slips etc I am referred as 'Officer Grade 1'. This is because, in banks, all correspondence is usually done by using the designation and not the functional title or the job responsibilities.
> 
> Initially I wrote ‘Position’ in my EOI as 'Officer Grade 1' but now I am having second thoughts because ACS letter says my position is 'Developer Programmer'.
> Because of this problem I was thinking of getting a new reference letter from my employer clearly stating my DESIGNATION as well as FUCNTIONAL TITLE so that atleast designation could be matched from my salary slips, HR letters etc. But I was just wondering if my CO has access to my old reference letter (submitted to ACS) then he might consider my this act of using two different reference letters for ACS and visa application, as a fraud or something and reject my case.
> 
> Please tell me what should I do?
> 
> 1) Should I get new reference letter clearly stating my DESIGNATION i.e. ‘Officer Grade 1’ along with the functional title ‘Developer Programmer’ or not?
> 
> 2) If change of reference letter is not advisable then what should I write as my POSITION in my EOI? Should it be ‘Officer Grade 1’ or Developer Programmer?
> 
> *Please HELP!*
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


no, if you have same designation, company, duties then you have to take that latter with new dates.


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*189*

Any 189 grants yet?

Do expert members think 189ers get their grant in the 12th month that is if we stretch the duration to its max?

Regards.


----------



## cutehailian

Dear members

If any of you is aware of any forum of pakistani community in australia where one can connect with other countrymen rather easily.....Please let us know.

We are desperately looking for any such forum/community etc.


With Kindest regards


----------



## expatdude

I just checked and found that rent are so expensive ... so how much saving some one should take with him when going ??



bukhari said:


> I will recommend to visit two sites
> Gumtree (com.au)
> airbnb (com)
> 
> Found out these are very helpful sites to find affordable places to live.. shared accommodation as well as independent ones.
> 
> mostly people post there ads themselves so no mediator will be involved (no fee). Also you can directly call people and ask for what they want as reference for an rental.


----------



## umairmahmood

cutehailian said:


> Advice Needed - Regarding Sydney Suburbs - Rental Accomodation for a Pakistani Family
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We recently got PR. We are in the process of searching for a suitable accomdoation in the suburbs of Sydney ( as CBD seems to be out of our budget range- Our budget range is as little as possible).... we are planning to move in the 3rd or 4th week of september 2013.
> 
> I have searched various threads on this forum but could not find the specific information that I require although there were quite a few suggestions.
> 
> I ll be grateful if any of the senior members could advise me about which particular area should be chosen by a Pakistani couple with two kids particularly in the initial phase of settlement.
> 
> 1- Ideally we require a suburb with lowest Rental cost (irrespective of the distance from Sydney but certainly the lesser the better) in the relatively safer areas....with some options for schooling of my 4 years old daughter.
> 
> 2- Please also advise me if we should go for 1 bed room apartment or 2 bed rooms apartment. Is there any legal requirement to have minimum sqf area for each member of the family? We can manage to live in one bed room unit quite easily otherwise.
> 
> 3- what would be the cost of 1 bed room unit with independent kitchen and washroom and similary 2 bed room unit in that suburb?
> 
> 4-Is there any forum of Pakistani Immigrants in Sydney/nsw where I can seek information from or get in touch with other Pakistanis.
> 
> Looking forward to receive some positive responses and thanking you in advance.


I don't have personal experience but since I am moving there in a week with family (3 people), i can tell you what I found so far.


1. I would recommend you to arrive in Sydney without being too picky, there are apartments (normally called "granny flat") that require only 2 week bond and 2 week advance. Therefor you would not feel tied up and can easy relocate. Being offshore, it becomes very difficult to find an apartment that matches your need once you are here you can inspect personally and decide better


2. Not to my knowledge, and I do not think there should be any problem if 3 people in a single unit apartment. 

3. It starts from 200 per week. But have a budget of 350 PW (min) as 2 bed room apartments are less likely to be in range of 200 - 300. Inner city and suburbs do not have that much difference in price, the major difference is the quality of apartment. 

4. There are alot of Pakistanis in Australia but there is no seperate forum, however there are some senior member on this forum who are already in Australia and are very helpful.


I would advise you ( rather "WARN" you) to work out the mode of transport. Since you have mentioned that you will be moving with family, if you get a place in suburbs and do not have a car, then most of your money will be spent on transport (train, bus) tickets.


----------



## Impatient22

expatdude said:


> I just checked and found that rent are so expensive ... so how much saving some one should take with him when going ??


Check this post:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...ces-recent-migrant-australia.html#post1044836


----------



## Bravo

Impatient22 said:


> Extremely happy..... Shukar Alhamdullilah, got Med/PCC call today...! Insha Allah I will be doing that right after tomorrow's leave.
> 
> Hoping and praying this wait will be over soon.


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## muneer.t

Hi all

I am not an active member as afar as posting threads is concerned  do observe silently though on the forum...
I have applied for 175 sub class on June 27, 2012 and got CO assigned in September 2012. No major activity afterwards except that I submitted passport and other info of my newborn in October. 
Just recently got an email from my CO for a query about my Father's name and Province of Spouse. I was like as if my CO has just started reviewing my form!

I have written to CO for status and she has replied with the standard answer that it is in routine processing.

Any med/PCC calls so far for those who applied in June 2012 for sub class 175?

Thanks all for sharing valuable info on the forum.

Regards


----------



## babar nawaz

looking at the spread sheet medicals are being called for applicant who applied in jun2011....mine medical request was sent on july 31st and done on 13th august....so bro i think u should wait a while....perhaps a year till Security checks are over


----------



## SMShoaib

muneer.t said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am not an active member as afar as posting threads is concerned  do observe silently though on the forum...
> I have applied for 175 sub class on June 27, 2012 and got CO assigned in September 2012. No major activity afterwards except that I submitted passport and other info of my newborn in October.
> Just recently got an email from my CO for a query about my Father's name and Province of Spouse. I was like as if my CO has just started reviewing my form!
> 
> I have written to CO for status and she has replied with the standard answer that it is in routine processing.
> 
> Any med/PCC calls so far for those who applied in June 2012 for sub class 175?
> 
> Thanks all for sharing valuable info on the forum.
> 
> Regards


You may expect your Med/PCC call in Dec 13. Please check this sheet for your med forecast

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## imranali82

muneer.t said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am not an active member as afar as posting threads is concerned  do observe silently though on the forum...
> I have applied for 175 sub class on June 27, 2012 and got CO assigned in September 2012. No major activity afterwards except that I submitted passport and other info of my newborn in October.
> Just recently got an email from my CO for a query about my Father's name and Province of Spouse. I was like as if my CO has just started reviewing my form!
> 
> I have written to CO for status and she has replied with the standard answer that it is in routine processing.
> 
> Any med/PCC calls so far for those who applied in June 2012 for sub class 175?
> 
> Thanks all for sharing valuable info on the forum.
> 
> Regards


My timeline is almost same, i would say any progress should be around Jan-Feb
2014.


----------



## noixe

My CO got assigned to me on the 1st of August. And I have gotten my Med/PCC calls. DOes this mean the security checks start now? Please update the pakistani applicants time sheet with my new details.


----------



## noixe

Another pakistani (Username: GLOW) in another thread on the forum got his 190 granted on the 13th of August. His timeline is as follows, and the link i'll post too.


Hello, all forum members. With grace and mercy of almighty ALLAH I got 190 approval. I am a silent user thanks for all efforts active members are putting in.

NSW SS Applied: 27 March
NSW SS Approved: 27 May

190 Lodged: 27 June

everything front loaded including medical

Direct Grant: 13 August : ) : ) : )


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1039.html#post1351177


----------



## SMShoaib

noixe said:


> My CO got assigned to me on the 1st of August. And I have gotten my Med/PCC calls. DOes this mean the security checks start now? Please update the pakistani applicants time sheet with my new details.


Congratulation bro for your silver mail. 
In most 190 cases there are no lengthy SC. You may expect your grant after finalization of your medicals. 
Timesheet updated


----------



## anm

roposh said:


> Samper, Its not even connecting. As soon as I dial this number, it disconnects. Every other australian number is working but except this one.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Try using Skype to call . I was having the same issue previously . All the best.


----------



## usmanahmadgul

Hi Guys, I am June-12, 176 applicant, I have a query for you guys so if you could please guide me. My passport is expiring in Dec-13 so should I renew my passport and inform CO now to avoid complications?


----------



## expatdude

To travel you must have 6 months for expiry of passport. If I were in your situation i would first get the answer wether one can get visa on old passport (expired) and travel on new passport if this is true then you should not be worry. However if its not true then you should go a head and make new passport and inform your CO after you make your passport. 

Although it has 4 months for his expiry if you can wait 2 months more and see where you case reaches. By the way on what step are you in with DIAC.



usmanahmadgul said:


> Hi Guys, I am June-12, 176 applicant, I have a query for you guys so if you could please guide me. My passport is expiring in Dec-13 so should I renew my passport and inform CO now to avoid complications?


----------



## SMShoaib

usmanahmadgul said:


> Hi Guys, I am June-12, 176 applicant, I have a query for you guys so if you could please guide me. My passport is expiring in Dec-13 so should I renew my passport and inform CO now to avoid complications?


You should go for the renewal of passport at earliest. Otherwise it may cause delay in your grant.


----------



## usmanahmadgul

expatdude said:


> To travel you must have 6 months for expiry of passport. If I were in your situation i would first get the answer wether one can get visa on old passport (expired) and travel on new passport if this is true then you should not be worry. However if its not true then you should go a head and make new passport and inform your CO after you make your passport.
> 
> Although it has 4 months for his expiry if you can wait 2 months more and see where you case reaches. By the way on what step are you in with DIAC.


Well, after finalizing all the requirements asked by CO during July-Aug 12, I received an email from him telling me there are no further requirements from them and my case is expected to be finalized by July-13 after completing security checks, which obviously hasn't happened. I did add dependent (spouse) this month to my application but I am yet to hear anything from CO. So judging by the trend I might receive my meds/pcc call by Oct-13. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## expatdude

I think you should go a head for new passport as you won't be able to travel on expired passport. So its better to make new passport and in Pak you know passport making was hell no idea when will passport comes.

So better you go for the passport and once you receive you inform your CO your new passport and explain the reason.

Further also take more advise from seniors. I do not know whether you should ask your CO for new passport query !!!

Best of luck



usmanahmadgul said:


> Well, after finalizing all the requirements asked by CO during July-Aug 12, I received an email from him telling me there are no further requirements from them and my case is expected to be finalized by July-13 after completing security checks, which obviously hasn't happened. I did add dependent (spouse) this month to my application but I am yet to hear anything from CO. So judging by the trend I might receive my meds/pcc call by Oct-13. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## usmanahmadgul

SMShoaib said:


> You should go for the renewal of passport at earliest. Otherwise it may cause delay in your grant.


Yea. Thanks SMShoaib, thats the better approach I believe.


----------



## usmanahmadgul

expatdude said:


> I think you should go a head for new passport as you won't be able to travel on expired passport. So its better to make new passport and in Pak you know passport making was hell no idea when will passport comes.
> 
> So better you go for the passport and once you receive you inform your CO your new passport and explain the reason.
> 
> Further also take more advise from seniors. I do not know whether you should ask your CO for new passport query !!!
> 
> Best of luck


Actually I am in Qatar. So I will have to go to embassy and apply for a new one. I have informed thatbit will at least take one month.


----------



## msvayani

usmanahmadgul said:


> Hi Guys, I am June-12, 176 applicant, I have a query for you guys so if you could please guide me. My passport is expiring in Dec-13 so should I renew my passport and inform CO now to avoid complications?


Apply for the new passport and inform your CO that you are renewing your passport. 

Renewing at this stage will give peace of mind and you will get rid of all questions that are raised by not renewing it now.

You should expect your MED/PCC anytime now (as we already have an 176 applicant of June 2012 got Med/Pcc call this month), renewing later will cause delay to your grant.

My 2-cents...


----------



## expatdude

msvayani,

when did you do the medical and when were they got finalized/cleared ?

QUOTE=msvayani;1393569]Apply for the new passport and inform your CO that you are renewing your passport. 

Renewing at this stage will give peace of mind and you will get rid of all questions that are raised by not renewing it now.

You should expect your MED/PCC anytime now (as we already have an 176 applicant of June 2012 got Med/Pcc call this month), renewing later will cause delay to your grant.

My 2-cents...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Naveed539

Dear fellows'
I wanna ask smthng regarding security/external checks ...are these intended for character integrity checks merely or it also incorporates investigation abt employment verifications etc...

Plz give your opinion over it


----------



## msvayani

expatdude said:


> msvayani,
> 
> when did you do the medical and when were they got finalized/cleared ?


17 July 2013


----------



## tschaudry

*Flight from Lahore to Sydney*

Hello guys,

My wife is flying from Lahore to Sydney and the travel agent has given an estimate of Rs 82000 for Thai Air. I am wondering why Thai air charges extra 20000 for people flying from Lahore. The air fare from Karachi to Sydney is only about 61000. Wouldn't it be better if she takes Thai Air from Karachi? If we add airfare from Lahore to Karachi to the Thar Air fare from Karachi to Sydney, it still doesn't add up to 81000. What do you guys do, the ones traveling from Lahore to Sydney? Do you travel directly from Lahore or travel via Karachi?


----------



## expatdude

tschaudry said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My wife is flying from Lahore to Sydney and the travel agent has given an estimate of Rs 82000 for Thai Air. I am wondering why Thai air charges extra 20000 for people flying from Lahore. The air fare from Karachi to Sydney is only about 61000. Wouldn't it be better if she takes Thai Air from Karachi? If we add airfare from Lahore to Karachi to the Thar Air fare from Karachi to Sydney, it still doesn't add up to 81000. What do you guys do, the ones traveling from Lahore to Sydney? Do you travel directly from Lahore or travel via Karachi?


It would be great for saving money if the diff is not more than 7k then do not bother otherwise goid


----------



## expatdude

msvayani said:


> 17 July 2013


Is it ur med clearing date ? Then when did perform


----------



## msvayani

expatdude said:


> Is it ur med clearing date ? Then when did perform


*Medicals (F/L):*
Requested: N/A
Taken: 10-Jun-2013
Uploaded by IOM: 19-Jun-2013
Referred: N/A
Finalized: 17-Jul-2013


----------



## faheemzafar

*Form 80 and Security Checks*

I applied for GSM 175 Class on 25 june 2012 (BIG MISTAKE) 

I also submitted the Form 80 and form 1221 along with application documents. 
(but it was not required for application at that time)

CO Assigned on 7 Sep 2012 and asked for Additional proof of skilled employment which i submitted at the same time. 

Now after 11 months another Team is asking for Form 80 and CV and they have clearly mentioned that my CO is same but just submit these docs to them and they will attach those docs to my application


My Question: Are my Security checks completed as being from a High Risk country it takes on average 12 months for security checks. (what i read everywhere)

anyone else facing this kind of situation ?

thanks ...


----------



## faheemzafar

SMShoaib said:


> No one in this forum is working in DIAC who can give a certain Yes or No about your case. All we advice is based on different case studies. You may go through this time sheet to estimate the stage of your case too.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0
> 
> One thing is CERTAIN, if your application is not fake, you have successfully go through SC and have no medical problems, you will get the visa


Thanks Shoaib for the reply .. 

What do you mean by ' if your application is not fake, you have successfully go through SC' ?? you meant to say i will or i already have ??


----------



## fmasaud84

expatdude said:


> I just checked and found that rent are so expensive ... so how much saving some one should take with him when going ??


question is not only about finding a place . there are many websites to find accommodation .. 

main question is to find a suburb where a pakistani family can feel comfortable . 
where neighborhood is good


----------



## wifi

cutehailian said:


> Advice Needed - Regarding Sydney Suburbs - Rental Accomodation for a Pakistani Family
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We recently got PR. We are in the process of searching for a suitable accomdoation in the suburbs of Sydney ( as CBD seems to be out of our budget range- Our budget range is as little as possible).... we are planning to move in the 3rd or 4th week of september 2013.
> 
> I have searched various threads on this forum but could not find the specific information that I require although there were quite a few suggestions.
> 
> I ll be grateful if any of the senior members could advise me about which particular area should be chosen by a Pakistani couple with two kids particularly in the initial phase of settlement.
> 
> 1- Ideally we require a suburb with lowest Rental cost (irrespective of the distance from Sydney but certainly the lesser the better) in the relatively safer areas....with some options for schooling of my 4 years old daughter.
> 
> 2- Please also advise me if we should go for 1 bed room apartment or 2 bed rooms apartment. Is there any legal requirement to have minimum sqf area for each member of the family? We can manage to live in one bed room unit quite easily otherwise.
> 
> 3- what would be the cost of 1 bed room unit with independent kitchen and washroom and similary 2 bed room unit in that suburb?
> 
> 4-Is there any forum of Pakistani Immigrants in Sydney/nsw where I can seek information from or get in touch with other Pakistanis.
> 
> Looking forward to receive some positive responses and thanking you in advance.


 Hi there

If you are still looking for answers, pm me, i ll get back to you asap, its infactb3 am here now


----------



## babar nawaz

Brother ....i applied in june 2011 (175 visa)...CO was allocated after 8 months...she asked for employment references as the simple experience letter were not enough and form 80....i submitted them...still after 6 months or so she asked me to reply thorugh email to answer two questions 
1.How did i support myself after graduation till the time i find my first job
2.how did i support myself after being downsized in a four month period

and she wrote me that my case will proceed further if i answer these 2

it was very annoying but i have to answer....

now on 31st august 2013 i was being contacted for MED/PCC

So bro u have to be patient in this regard


----------



## expatdude

Did you lodge your visa onshore or offshore.

My timelines are similar to you but i am in Pakistan. our medical are also referred do you have any idea when will they be looking to july end referred medicals ?



wifi said:


> Hi there
> 
> If you are still looking for answers, pm me, i ll get back to you asap, its infactb3 am here now


----------



## SMShoaib

faheemzafar said:


> Thanks Shoaib for the reply ..
> 
> What do you mean by ' if your application is not fake, you have successfully go through SC' ?? you meant to say i will or i already have ??


Bro, in my opinion, you may expect Med/PCC call around December 2013. At the moment, your case is under SC


----------



## MusaBilal

*Degree Verification*

Good work fellas, I see a lot of useful posts and therefore need your advice on my application as well please. 

Am in the early stage of 190 SS visa application.

The applications is with VETASSESS since 6 weeks. Got this update recently...

Qualification award certificate / completion letter - *Received*
Transcript of educational courses completed - *Received*
Verified copy of qualifications *Insufficient*

_*More Info:* A verified copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript sent directly in a sealed envelope from the awarding body to VETASSESS. Please ensure that the awarding institution sending the documents to VETASSESS quotes the file number at the top of this letter. This must be sent via post. Unfortunately we are unable to accept it via email or fax (see below for details).
*Information:* Additional evidence as required for Europe, Pakistan, Nigeria, Philippines,and the People's Republic of China. _

Please advise as to what do they need exactly as i have already sent notarized copies of my educational transcripts and the status of which is received.

When I spoke to the universities, they say they can do that if they get a request from the concerned body, but all I have got is a communication in my online account. 

Now should I notarize another copy of the degrees and then get it certified from the concerned universities. And then send it myself to VETASSESS if the universities refuse to do so without a formal request from VETASSESS?

And is there any letter that needs to be attached along with, as they have asked "Please ensure that the awarding institution sending the documents to VETASSESS quotes the *file number * (Does it mean VETASSESS Reference Number?) at the top of this letter."

What would be the content of that letter anyway?


----------



## skhan123

Salam alaikum guys, im a newly registered member of the forums. Its wonderful to see so many people in assisting others with problems or issues! I would also be thankful if somebody could shed light as to how much does the medical tests cost in Pakistan? As in can anybody tell me the latest price who have had them done recently?

Many thanks...


----------



## nuked

skhan123 said:


> Salam alaikum guys, im a newly registered member of the forums. Its wonderful to see so many people in assisting others with problems or issues! I would also be thankful if somebody could shed light as to how much does the medical tests cost in Pakistan? As in can anybody tell me the latest price who have had them done recently?
> 
> Many thanks...


its about pkr 5600 for adults, and 2800 for kids.


----------



## expat-malik

*Question regarding salary slips*

Hi guys,

Although I haven't applied as yet but I have a question that I would appreciate help with:

I am currently working in my 2nd job. My first job, I did for a little over 5 years which provides the basis for most of my engineering experience as well.
The issue is that I do not have salary slips for that job. The salary slips used to be in an online portal of my company and was accessible till the time I was an employee.

Never felt the need to download/print/save them. (cursing myself retrospectively)

Now, I have gotten my experience letter as well as a salary certificate which mentions my last drawn gross salary. However, my company says they delete all data of salary slips from the system after an employee leaves. So, no salary slips.

Now, I do have my bank statement and my annual tax return documents.
I also have my original signed offer letter that mentions my salary. These should be enough, right?


----------



## skhan123

Thats so cheap!! :eek2: Here in Qatar, its been done in approx 42,000 ( if converted to PKR )

I wonder if I can do the medicals from Pak, even though im a resident here and lodged my application from Doha....


----------



## ahad

expat-malik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Although I haven't applied as yet but I have a question that I would appreciate help with:
> 
> I am currently working in my 2nd job. My first job, I did for a little over 5 years which provides the basis for most of my engineering experience as well.
> The issue is that I do not have salary slips for that job. The salary slips used to be in an online portal of my company and was accessible till the time I was an employee.
> 
> Never felt the need to download/print/save them. (cursing myself retrospectively)
> 
> Now, I have gotten my experience letter as well as a salary certificate which mentions my last drawn gross salary. However, my company says they delete all data of salary slips from the system after an employee leaves. So, no salary slips.
> 
> Now, I do have my bank statement and my annual tax return documents.
> I also have my original signed offer letter that mentions my salary. These should be enough, right?


should be enough , dont worry . even if its not your co will ask you to present additional docs if required and will give you 28 days for that . you can then ask your employer that you dont need sallary slips , but you need a letter on company head which can print your sallary record monthly , its higly imossible they dont have it in their payroll software .


----------



## san89

Kindly can any one tell me that how would one can know that his or her meds are finalized before getting grant letter my med were reffered on 28june n m still waiting for em to b finalized approx how long time it ll further take senior expats kindly respond thank u my visa class is 489 n processing time is 6 months n I vr lodged my app on 4 feb 2013


----------



## expat-malik

Hi guys, a general query.

I am currently based in Saudi and wish to put in my application but I want to apply by myself (not via an agent) from Pakistan.
Would it matter if I input my mailing address as Pakistan but my current work/job is in Saudi?

Also, is it mandatory to get medicals done from a specific location or I can go back to Pakistan and get them done there also?


----------



## babar nawaz

san89 said:


> Kindly can any one tell me that how would one can know that his or her meds are finalized before getting grant letter my med were reffered on 28june n m still waiting for em to b finalized approx how long time it ll further take senior expats kindly respond thank u my visa class is 489 n processing time is 6 months n I vr lodged my app on 4 feb 2013


i did my med on 13th august .the same day they were recieved by DIAC and on 14th they were finalised

i checked it on DIAC website ... immi.gov.au 
you check your "progress of an online application" if u have lodged online application that is


----------



## babar nawaz

expat-malik said:


> Hi guys, a general query.
> 
> I am currently based in Saudi and wish to put in my application but I want to apply by myself (not via an agent) from Pakistan.
> Would it matter if I input my mailing address as Pakistan but my current work/job is in Saudi?
> 
> Also, is it mandatory to get medicals done from a specific location or I can go back to Pakistan and get them done there also?


it doesnt matter from where u lodge your application...however in filling the forms....u mention the permanant address of pakistan...i mean the place where u live permanantly .... Case officer will always correspond to ur email address

in the later stage where u have to submitt a form 80 ...u will mention all the adresses that u lived in weather abroad or in pakistan that will be checked in your security clearence

my advise is tht u always tell the truth


----------



## msvayani

skhan123 said:


> Thats so cheap!! :eek2: Here in Qatar, its been done in approx 42,000 ( if converted to PKR )
> 
> I wonder if I can do the medicals from Pak, even though im a resident here and lodged my application from Doha....


I don't think it can cause any problem. You can do your meds or appear in IELTS from anywhere in the world.


----------



## san89

Yup mr babar I vve checked the online progress bt the link is still there organize ur health exam n when I see my print info sheet furtheri can see only this case was refferd on 28 june I ve called my co he said yhat till 12 aug he didn received the finalized med its frustating now


----------



## samper

skhan123 said:


> Salam alaikum guys, im a newly registered member of the forums. Its wonderful to see so many people in assisting others with problems or issues! I would also be thankful if somebody could shed light as to how much does the medical tests cost in Pakistan? As in can anybody tell me the latest price who have had them done recently?
> 
> Many thanks...


It is 6500 per person i think


----------



## samper

babar nawaz said:


> i did my med on 13th august .the same day they were recieved by DIAC and on 14th they were finalised
> 
> i checked it on DIAC website ... immi.gov.au
> you check your "progress of an online application" if u have lodged online application that is



AOA

I have lodge my application online in Nov 2012 and submit all docs on CO demand on 21st of December 2012 but till now my documents status in on line application is not update and it is showing requested i don't know why, have you upload ur docs in the system or send in email to ur CO waiting ur reply.

Have u upload or send your form 80 or not ?

Regards
Samper


----------



## samper

AOA

What kind of Marriage certificate should be uploaded on DIAC website 

Translated Nikah Nama or 
Marriage Registration Certificate received from Nadra

Waiting for reply and suggestions

Regards
Samper


----------



## samper

AOA

If someone have received Job verification call from Embassy then please share ur experience for help.

Regards
samper


----------



## Naveed539

Hi Samper,

Wot abt your case...Its been almost 8 months...Btw did you get any call from Australian Embessy at your present or Past employer side...?


----------



## samper

expat-malik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Although I haven't applied as yet but I have a question that I would appreciate help with:
> 
> I am currently working in my 2nd job. My first job, I did for a little over 5 years which provides the basis for most of my engineering experience as well.
> The issue is that I do not have salary slips for that job. The salary slips used to be in an online portal of my company and was accessible till the time I was an employee.
> 
> Never felt the need to download/print/save them. (cursing myself retrospectively)
> 
> Now, I have gotten my experience letter as well as a salary certificate which mentions my last drawn gross salary. However, my company says they delete all data of salary slips from the system after an employee leaves. So, no salary slips.
> 
> Now, I do have my bank statement and my annual tax return documents.
> I also have my original signed offer letter that mentions my salary. These should be enough, right?


try to get bank statement if u can


----------



## nuked

samper said:


> It is 6500 per person i think


NOP, I paid 14000 PKR total, 2 adults 5600 * 2 = 11200
1 Kid PKR 2800

total 14000 PKR

and this is not very OLD. but June 2013.


----------



## babar nawaz

skhan123 said:


> Salam alaikum guys, im a newly registered member of the forums. Its wonderful to see so many people in assisting others with problems or issues! I would also be thankful if somebody could shed light as to how much does the medical tests cost in Pakistan? As in can anybody tell me the latest price who have had them done recently?
> 
> Many thanks...


kHAN i did my medicals along with my wife and 2 years old son

for person older than 15 yrs its 4500 rs and for the kid its 3500....strangley for the Kid they just did the height ,weight and head circumference

i did my medicals at aziz medical center F-6 metioned on DIAC website


----------



## babar nawaz

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> I have lodge my application online in Nov 2012 and submit all docs on CO demand on 21st of December 2012 but till now my documents status in on line application is not update and it is showing requested i don't know why, have you upload ur docs in the system or send in email to ur CO waiting ur reply.
> 
> Have u upload or send your form 80 or not ?
> 
> Regards
> Samper


my visa application lodge date was 22nd june 2011 and type was 175 which is now 190

yes i submitted my form 80 when my co was assigned to me in feb 2012 ....after that Security checks were commenced which end at july 2013


----------



## samper

Naveed539 said:


> Hi Samper,
> 
> Wot abt your case...Its been almost 8 months...Btw did you get any call from Australian Embessy at your present or Past employer side...?


No not at yet still waiting


----------



## SMShoaib

Dear All New Comers:

Please share your detailed timeline under your signature, it will help us to quickly check your category and advice accordingly.
It will also help us to record your data in the online sheet which is really helpful to forecast once grant. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> What kind of Marriage certificate should be uploaded on DIAC website
> 
> Translated Nikah Nama or
> Marriage Registration Certificate received from Nadra
> 
> Waiting for reply and suggestions
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Marriage registration certificate received from NADRA is the best option


----------



## Destination_Sydney

i think you have more than required stuff. i believe they only need experience letter. rest of the things makes your case stronger but are not mandatory.

experts: pls correct me if i am wrong



expat-malik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Although I haven't applied as yet but I have a question that I would appreciate help with:
> 
> I am currently working in my 2nd job. My first job, I did for a little over 5 years which provides the basis for most of my engineering experience as well.
> The issue is that I do not have salary slips for that job. The salary slips used to be in an online portal of my company and was accessible till the time I was an employee.
> 
> Never felt the need to download/print/save them. (cursing myself retrospectively)
> 
> Now, I have gotten my experience letter as well as a salary certificate which mentions my last drawn gross salary. However, my company says they delete all data of salary slips from the system after an employee leaves. So, no salary slips.
> 
> Now, I do have my bank statement and my annual tax return documents.
> I also have my original signed offer letter that mentions my salary. These should be enough, right?


----------



## RockerX

I would like to thank msvayani, nuked and all others for their help.

Finally I was able to get an appointment for the meds for 27th August via email from [email protected].

I received their email on 15th August and they gave me an appointment for 27th August. It seems they are overloaded with work and have many cases because previously they used to give an appointment 3 - 5 days ahead? But in my case they gave me one almost 2 weeks ahead..Hoping for the best.

Thanks and Regards,

RX



nuked said:


> Send an email in this format to [email protected] :
> 
> 
> 
> Appointments can only be scheduled on phone. No physical visit will help you in any case, at certain times the delays occur due to rush dont worry, I understand the eagerness to get over with and proceed to last step. Use the above email, I used the same to get my appointment scheduled.
> 
> Hope this helps! Take Care!


----------



## RockerX

Thanks brother.

Yes, some additional information was requested from me about 5 to 6 months back (back in January 2013).

Hopefully everyone will get their silver and golden emails very soon especially 175 and 176 applicants who have waited so long.

Regards,

RX



w0lverine said:


> Congrats bro !! This is indeed a very encouraging update for all of us waiting for grants !
> 
> Can you pls confirm whether any additional info was requested from you lately?


----------



## RockerX

Hi Bro,

I also plan to go to Sydney but once I get the grant. Currently, I have my meds scheduled for 27th August (received med/pcc request on 13th August)

So have you done any feasibility analysis for staying in Sydney? Like whats the cost of living/rents etc? Have you been able to arrange accommodation?

Regards,

RX



dynamicmoodz said:


> I am planning to leave for Sydney mid of next month. Let me know if anybody else have the same plans.


----------



## nuked

RockerX said:


> I would like to thank msvayani, nuked and all others for their help.
> 
> Finally I was able to get an appointment for the meds for 27th August via email from [email protected].
> 
> I received their email on 15th August and they gave me an appointment for 27th August. It seems they are overloaded with work and have many cases because previously they used to give an appointment 3 - 5 days ahead? But in my case they gave me one almost 2 weeks ahead..Hoping for the best.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> RX


You are welcome, I reckon its always/nearly the same with approx 2 weeks delay, I was requested for Medical on 22 May, and Got booking for 3rd June, about 12+ days.

InshAllah all will be well, the wait eventually pays off! 

Just don't get too excited, my BP shot up on the day of Medicals, because of excitement only. So stay calm, sleep tight and take full rest.

FYI, Adults are tested for following:

Eye sight, 
Height Weight for BMI
Urine Sample
Chest X Ray 
Blood Sample for HIV and if anything is suspected or you have any medical history, they might recommend you for any further test.
A full body examination (Except Genitals) Both Male & Female also happens in Karachi not sure about other cities and locations.

I had my son examined, he was 1.5 years at the test , but his was only height/weight noted with an external body checkup only.

Not sure about age groups of kids more than 5-18, others can comment for any other applicants who have kids in that age group.

Hope you clear with this quickly and get the grant email soon!

Good Luck to all!


----------



## msvayani

RockerX said:


> I would like to thank msvayani, nuked and all others for their help.
> 
> Finally I was able to get an appointment for the meds for 27th August via email from [email protected].
> 
> I received their email on 15th August and they gave me an appointment for 27th August. It seems they are overloaded with work and have many cases because previously they used to give an appointment 3 - 5 days ahead? But in my case they gave me one almost 2 weeks ahead..Hoping for the best.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> RX


Hope it goes well for you... 

Good luck!


----------



## nuked

RockerX said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I also plan to go to Sydney but once I get the grant. Currently, I have my meds scheduled for 27th August (received med/pcc request on 13th August)
> 
> So have you done any feasibility analysis for staying in Sydney? Like whats the cost of living/rents etc? Have you been able to arrange accommodation?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


My study/analysis is following for cost of living:

Bare minimum you should expect to spend about AUD$1500 Food, Rent & Commute. This could be less or even higher depending on the vicinity, the number of people you share the apartment/room with, how near you live to the CBD for less commute time & Less travel expenses, but this eventually increases your rent.

Good Luck!


----------



## msvayani

RockerX said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I also plan to go to Sydney but once I get the grant. Currently, I have my meds scheduled for 27th August (received med/pcc request on 13th August)
> 
> So have you done any feasibility analysis for staying in Sydney? Like whats the cost of living/rents etc? Have you been able to arrange accommodation?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Initial research suggests that *Auburn, New South Wales* is one of the Muslim Populated suburb of NSW and approx 16KM away from Sydney. So I'll definitely consider this area when I get the grant.

Source: Auburn Demographics (NSW) Local Stats


----------



## RockerX

Yes, you are right my friend. Other people also recommended Auburn as a good suburb for Pakistanis.

Other recommendations from people included Parammata, Rooty Hill, Lakemba etc as some of potential suburbs..Not sure how good they are?. I heard that parammata is quite good but number of Pakistanis living over there is very small.

I do agree one should try living in a suburb to save rent / costs etc...but don't you think initially it may be difficult to commute from suburb to CBD without a car when looking for jobs,as most of the jobs are situated in CBD / city centre in Sydney?
Not sure how good the public transport is especially from Auburn etc to Sydney centre?

On a side note, any idea on how safe Sydney is? Especially for immigrants? Can one live over there in any suburb with peace of mind?

Regards,

RX



msvayani said:


> Initial research suggests that *Auburn, New South Wales* is one of the Muslim Populated suburb of NSW and approx 16KM away from Sydney. So I'll definitely consider this area when I get the grant.
> 
> Source: Auburn Demographics (NSW) Local Stats


----------



## RockerX

Hi bro,

Good to hear, you will be going to Sydney as well.

I think your estimate of 1500$ would be valid only if one is going to Sydney alone initially and thinking of bringing family later on? Because once you will have your family over there, costs would increase many-fold.?

IMO, $ 2000 to $ 2500 should be the bare minimum expense for a person per month who is going to Sydney alone initially and living in 1-room unit / 1 private room in small appartment / granny flat etc? (This takes into account a 1-private room unit with shared kitchen etc. that would cost around 250$/week and would be good for a single person only in a good suburb like Auburn or Parammata)

When you will rent a full home / appartment, the montly rent would be atleast 400 to 500$ per week in a good suburb like Auburn, Sydney.

What do you guyz think? What should be the correct estimate when a person is living alone? And what should be the correct estimate when a person is living with family (spouse and 1-kid)?

Regards,

RX



nuked said:


> My study/analysis is following for cost of living:
> 
> Bare minimum you should expect to spend about AUD$1500 Food, Rent & Commute. This could be less or even higher depending on the vicinity, the number of people you share the apartment/room with, how near you live to the CBD for less commute time & Less travel expenses, but this eventually increases your rent.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## nuked

RockerX said:


> Hi bro,


----------



## RockerX

Regarding your last question, I think its a very good question. I would like the answer too. Hopefully some seniors who are already there in Aus, may be able to answer.

On a side note, when are you departing for Sydney? and are you going to the Auburn suburb too? Have you looked booked accommodation via gumtree etc?

Regards,

RX



nuked said:


> The cost for family living you have stated is spot on, something that I have analyzed too $2000-$2500. But again these can be substantially lower or higher all depending on the way you live, how much you tend go out for dinner and stuff.
> 
> Yes these estimates are for Sydney only. Melbourne is pretty laid back. But the costs in melbourne are different to those of Sydney.
> 
> There are plenty of threads highlighting the cost of living across this forum.
> 
> One question that comes to my mind and is pretty easy for those who have lived in non muslim countries, how do you differentiate halal and haram stuff. I have heard there is a symbol on packaging can anyone highlight that?
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## nuked

RockerX said:


> Regarding your last question, I think its a very good question. I would like the answer too. Hopefully some seniors who are already there in Aus, may be able to answer.
> 
> On a side note, when are you departing for Sydney? and are you going to the Auburn suburb too? Have you looked booked accommodation via gumtree etc?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


I am traveling after Hajj InshAllah, my tickets are booked for 29th October.

I have few friends and relatives that will help me secure a shared accommodation, and will be in/around auburn too, this should be in the month of October as it is too early to book an accommodation now.

Regards


----------



## san89

i ve just checked my emed and the link organize ur health med has been disappeared and it is wriiten over there that no health examinations are required for this person based on the info given by diac what does it mean mu med were reffered on 28 june for visa subclass 489 kindly rep me fast m so worried guide me thanks


----------



## imranali82

usmanahmadgul said:


> Yea. Thanks SMShoaib, thats the better approach I believe.


I would suggest apply for passport and make sure you opt for the URGENT option so that you get passport within a month or 2 . the regular route specially in Hajj days takes more then 3 months. 

After you have new passport, upload a change of circumstance form (1023 i guess) and inform your CO to get confirmation that the new data has been added.

Hope this helps

Regards,
Imran


----------



## san89

ll any ine rep to my query.....


----------



## nuked

san89 said:


> ll any ine rep to my query.....


not much experience with 489, if the link is gone, maybe your medicals were confirmed. Should be nearing the grant, just my thought.

Good Luck!


----------



## fabregas

imranali82 said:


> I would suggest apply for passport and make sure you opt for the URGENT option so that you get passport within a month or 2 . the regular route specially in Hajj days takes more then 3 months.
> 
> After you have new passport, upload a change of circumstance form (1023 i guess) and inform your CO to get confirmation that the new data has been added.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Regards,
> Imran


Now a days urgent passport renewal is taking 10 to 12 days.. I have recently renewed my passport in the late ramzan.


----------



## bukhari

fabregas said:


> Now a days urgent passport renewal is taking 10 to 12 days.. I have recently renewed my passport in the late ramzan.


are they still giving out passport with 10 years' validity or brought it back to 5 years?


----------



## ahmaddd2

Hello All,

I applied for 176 last year 2012 in february , got CO on 19th Feb , 2012. I got my medical and PCC call after 17 months & submited it last month.. Today 18 months completed & still no sign of Visa. I have mailed my CO for update and he also didnt replied from last 18 days. What should i do as its bugging me alot & i my cuurent plans in pak are being effected. Need guidance seniors. 

Regards

AD


----------



## fabregas

bukhari said:


> are they still giving out passport with 10 years' validity or brought it back to 5 years?


Unfortunately they are now giving out for 5 years


----------



## usmanahmadgul

Guys, A mixed news for me today, I am a June-12(176) applicant, I got my Meds/PCC call today but it doesn't include my spouse as dependent which I added on 1st Aug 13. So I have written to CO asking clarification about the issue. 

So what you guys advise, should I go ahead and do my PCC and Meds or should I wait for my wife Med/ PCC


----------



## expat-malik

*PCC / Form 80 question*

Hi guys,

I was going through the Form 80 questions and one of them asks to list down all the addresses that you have lived in for the last 10 years.

Now I have lived in 4 different addresses in the last 10 years (University in Islamabad, 2 different homes in Lahore and 1 home in Karachi for job), with majority time in Lahore.

So, the PCC that I get, do I need to get from each Police station in Islamabad, Lahore & Karachi? Because a sample of the Lahore PCC I saw, specifically mentions the addresses on the PCC.

If I only get it from Lahore (majority time spent there) would it not conflict with the Form 80 addresses?

Hope someone can help clarify.


----------



## nuked

expat-malik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was going through the Form 80 questions and one of them asks to list down all the addresses that you have lived in for the last 10 years.
> 
> Now I have lived in 4 different addresses in the last 10 years (University in Islamabad, 2 different homes in Lahore and 1 home in Karachi for job), with majority time in Lahore.
> 
> So, the PCC that I get, do I need to get from each Police station in Islamabad, Lahore & Karachi? Because a sample of the Lahore PCC I saw, specifically mentions the addresses on the PCC.
> 
> If I only get it from Lahore (majority time spent there) would it not conflict with the Form 80 addresses?
> 
> Hope someone can help clarify.


PCC can be provided from the last address that you live at.


----------



## expat-malik

*Proof of name change*

Hi guys,

My wife had her name changed after our marriage.
She changed her last name to my name and hence it stands as a name change.

I want to ask what kind of proof for name change document is required.

Experience of other Pakistanis would be appreciated.


----------



## msvayani

expat-malik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife had her name changed after our marriage.
> She changed her last name to my name and hence it stands as a name change.
> 
> I want to ask what kind of proof for name change document is required.
> 
> Experience of other Pakistanis would be appreciated.


Your wife's CNIC and Passport that is renewed after marriage is enough. Plus if she has a bank account in her (after marriage) name, you can submit that too.


----------



## SMShoaib

ahmaddd2 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied for 176 last year 2012 in february , got CO on 19th Feb , 2012. I got my medical and PCC call after 17 months & submited it last month.. Today 18 months completed & still no sign of Visa. I have mailed my CO for update and he also didnt replied from last 18 days. What should i do as its bugging me alot & i my cuurent plans in pak are being effected. Need guidance seniors.
> 
> Regards
> 
> AD



There are many of your era who are waiting for PCC call. please check this updated sheet for detail. Please also share your complete timeline so we may able to include in the sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

usmanahmadgul said:


> Guys, A mixed news for me today, I am a June-12(176) applicant, I got my Meds/PCC call today but it doesn't include my spouse as dependent which I added on 1st Aug 13. So I have written to CO asking clarification about the issue.
> 
> So what you guys advise, should I go ahead and do my PCC and Meds or should I wait for my wife Med/ PCC



Great news bro.
You should include your wife at this point of time. send her passport, marriage certificate, English result etc. You may have to fill change of circumstance from.
DIAC has now added separate fee for all secondary applicants from July 1, 2013. Not confirmed whether it is applicable to pre-July 2013 applicants or not.


----------



## usmanahmadgul

SMShoaib said:


> Great news bro.
> You should include your wife at this point of time. send her passport, marriage certificate, English result etc. You may have to fill change of circumstance from.
> DIAC has now added separate fee for all secondary applicants from July 1, 2013. Not confirmed whether it is applicable to pre-July 2013 applicants or not.


Thanks, Actually I did send all the mentioned docs except IETLS(planning to send letter from her college to confirm the medium of instruction). I am going to do my medical and PCC now and when the call comes for the spouse it can be met later.


----------



## san89

can any senior member tell me that what does it mean my e med was reffred on 28june today ive logged in and i saw that the link that states organize ur health med it was gon e and now its written there that no health examination is required for this person based on info provided to diac what is it i ll b grateful if u ll help me out thanks


----------



## expatdude

I believe that your med has been finalized now, Congrats grant is in your way

Can you please share us your complete time line.



san89 said:


> can any senior member tell me that what does it mean my e med was reffred on 28june today ive logged in and i saw that the link that states organize ur health med it was gon e and now its written there that no health examination is required for this person based on info provided to diac what is it i ll b grateful if u ll help me out thanks


----------



## san89

thanks for ur rep expatdude my visa subclass is 489 i ve lodged my app on 4th feb 2013 got co on 4 june done med n pcc submitted on 24 june med reffered on 28 june and till last nite the link organize ur health exam was there today its gone i ve heard that it goes for those people whose med are finalized i hope it is rit


----------



## san89

another question how much tym is taken for the grant after med are finalized


----------



## expatdude

May be in this week. But if there is any Security checks no idea. People get grants right after there medical clearance depending on the visa. 

Wish you a good luck





san89 said:


> another question how much tym is taken for the grant after med are finalized


----------



## expatdude

Shoaib,

Please add *San89* time line in the sheet


Thanks



san89 said:


> thanks for ur rep expatdude my visa subclass is 489 i ve lodged my app on 4th feb 2013 got co on 4 june done med n pcc submitted on 24 june med reffered on 28 june and till last nite the link organize ur health exam was there today its gone i ve heard that it goes for those people whose med are finalized i hope it is rit


----------



## ahmaddd2

Hello All, ( Re Posting ) 

I applied for 176 last year 2012 in february , got CO on 19th Feb , 2012. I got my medical and PCC call after 17 months & submited it last month.. Today 18 months completed & still no sign of Visa. I have mailed my CO for update and he also didnt replied from last 18 days. What should i do as its bugging me alot & i my cuurent plans in pak are being effected. Need guidance seniors. 

Regards

AD


----------



## expatdude

Call the DIAC 





ahmaddd2 said:


> Hello All, ( Re Posting )
> 
> I applied for 176 last year 2012 in february , got CO on 19th Feb , 2012. I got my medical and PCC call after 17 months & submited it last month.. Today 18 months completed & still no sign of Visa. I have mailed my CO for update and he also didnt replied from last 18 days. What should i do as its bugging me alot & i my cuurent plans in pak are being effected. Need guidance seniors.
> 
> Regards
> 
> AD


----------



## ahmaddd2

expatdude said:


> Call the DIAC


did u ever called DIAC??... i dont think thats a good idea. but still as no one is replying to email i think i should then .. ... !! did ur CO replied after submiiting meds??


----------



## expatdude

Yes after intimating my CO through email my CO replied.



ahmaddd2 said:


> did u ever called DIAC??... i dont think thats a good idea. but still as no one is replying to email i think i should then .. ... !! did ur CO replied after submiiting meds??


----------



## dynamicmoodz

dynamicmoodz said:


> This really helped.
> 
> I booked my tickets from Thai office, KHI -Bangkok - Sydney, Rs. 60680.


I cancelled this reservation with Thai. I went to one of the travel agent and booked my tickets in 46500 one way/person with 25 + 7 kg weight.

Route is KHI - Bangkok - Sydney - Adelaide

I found this office the most cost effective one; though it allows 25 kg weight. If anyone wants to save some money OR want to go for validation purpose only OR the weight is not a major concern than this is the best option.


----------



## expatdude

Which airline 



dynamicmoodz said:


> I cancelled this reservation with Thai. I went to one of the travel agent and booked my tickets in 46500 one way/person with 25 + 7 kg weight.
> 
> Route is KHI - Bangkok - Sydney - Adelaide
> 
> I found this office the most cost effective one; though it allows 25 kg weight. If anyone wants to save some money OR want to go for validation purpose only OR the weight is not a major concern than this is the best option.


----------



## dynamicmoodz

ahmaddd2 said:


> did u ever called DIAC??... i dont think thats a good idea. but still as no one is replying to email i think i should then .. ... !! did ur CO replied after submiiting meds??


In my opinion, Calling DIAC really helps. They can answer all your questions on the phone. In my case, I was waiting for my case to finalize from 21 months and when I called DIAC they said there is nothing outstanding for your case and we will make the decision soon. I got the grant the next day.!

Hope it helps.


----------



## dynamicmoodz

expatdude said:


> Which airline


Cathay Pacific from Karachi to Bangkok and than Qantas


----------



## expatdude

Tell me one thing what is the rating of this airline ? plus duration to sydney ?



dynamicmoodz said:


> Cathay Pacific from Karachi to Bangkok and than Qantas


----------



## ahmaddd2

expatdude said:


> Yes after intimating my CO through email my CO replied.


I emailed my CO twice after Meds submiting but he didnt reply ..! what did ur CO replied when u submited meds.. any timeline given???


----------



## expatdude

CO replied that my meds have been referred to MOC and she will update me one she get any update from MOC.

That's it. Thats why i said u to contact DIAC there should not be any issue. Your are client you have paid them why are you afraid to contact them ? This will get you rid from your .... However choice is your.

You may get other seniors advice on this as well



ahmaddd2 said:


> I emailed my CO twice after Meds submiting but he didnt reply ..! what did ur CO replied when u submited meds.. any timeline given???


----------



## dynamicmoodz

expatdude said:


> Tell me one thing what is the rating of this airline ? plus duration to sydney ?


The flights are good. I`ll share the duration later on.


----------



## SMShoaib

ahmaddd2 said:


> Hello All, ( Re Posting )
> 
> I applied for 176 last year 2012 in february , got CO on 19th Feb , 2012. I got my medical and PCC call after 17 months & submited it last month.. Today 18 months completed & still no sign of Visa. I have mailed my CO for update and he also didnt replied from last 18 days. What should i do as its bugging me alot & i my cuurent plans in pak are being effected. Need guidance seniors.
> 
> Regards
> 
> AD


Dont worry bro, your grant is at the door step. the process times are as follow:

Med Submission to Medical Finalization (4-6 weeks nowadays)
Medical Finalization to Grant (0 days to 1 week)


----------



## SMShoaib

san89 said:


> thanks for ur rep expatdude my visa subclass is 489 i ve lodged my app on 4th feb 2013 got co on 4 june done med n pcc submitted on 24 june med reffered on 28 june and till last nite the link organize ur health exam was there today its gone i ve heard that it goes for those people whose med are finalized i hope it is rit


Thanks for the info. Timesheet updated. 
Please tell us whether you did your medical at your own or your CO requested to do so? If your CO requested, on which date he requested?


----------



## san89

Co requested me gor the med on 3 june when he was allocated I hot appointment at iom isb on 20 june results were uploaded on 24th june and med were refferd on 28 of june co didn said me for pcc howecer my husband has uploaded it on 16 june n covwas queit happy he said that we ve submitted every thing well in tym that is all


----------



## nuked

dynamicmoodz said:


> Cathay Pacific from Karachi to Bangkok and than Qantas


I dont want to scare you, but my personal experience with cathay pacific has been horrible. KHI - BKK - KUALA LAMPUR. 

Good Luck, would like to know your feedback on Cathay Pacific Maybe its good for you.


----------



## SMShoaib

san89 said:


> Co requested me gor the med on 3 june when he was allocated I hot appointment at iom isb on 20 june results were uploaded on 24th june and med were refferd on 28 of june co didn said me for pcc howecer my husband has uploaded it on 16 june n covwas queit happy he said that we ve submitted every thing well in tym that is all


IMO, you may expect grant in a few day.
On the other hand there is a slim chance that your case go for lengthy SC. If that happened then it will take further around one year.

The chance of later scenario is very rare. 

Best of luck


----------



## san89

I ve talked to my co he said that everything is fine he was just waiting for the finalized med results n m a subsequent entrant applicant not primary candidate


----------



## SMShoaib

nuked said:


> I dont want to scare you, but my personal experience with cathay pacific has been horrible. KHI - BKK - KUALA LAMPUR.
> 
> Good Luck, would like to know your feedback on Cathay Pacific Maybe its good for you.


Bro, I travelled alot with Cathay Pacific. I found it good. In last one year, I had 4 round trips.
KHI - BKK - HKK - Taiwan
KHI - BKK - HKK - Korea
KHI - BKK - HKK - Japan 2 trips


----------



## nuked

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, I travelled alot with Cathay Pacific. I found it good. In last one year, I had 4 round trips.
> KHI - BKK - HKK - Taiwan
> KHI - BKK - HKK - Korea
> KHI - BKK - HKK - Japan 2 trips


Chalo I hope all goes good for you guys! Good option hai then, thanks for bringing it up!

Cheers!


----------



## dynamicmoodz

nuked said:


> I dont want to scare you, but my personal experience with cathay pacific has been horrible. KHI - BKK - KUALA LAMPUR.
> 
> Good Luck, would like to know your feedback on Cathay Pacific Maybe its good for you.


Can you share your experience?


----------



## nuked

dynamicmoodz said:


> Can you share your experience?


The plane was horrible, I would compare it with AirBlue. The Food was pathetic too. Plus delayed flight arrived, and delayed departure.


----------



## dynamicmoodz

nuked said:


> The plane was horrible, I would compare it with AirBlue. The Food was pathetic too. Plus delayed flight arrived, and delayed departure.


Thats bad. However, I`m only flying in Cathay from KHI to BK afterwards its Qantas.

I hope I have a good experience.


----------



## nuked

dynamicmoodz said:


> Thats bad. However, I`m only flying in Cathay from KHI to BK afterwards its Qantas.
> 
> I hope I have a good experience.


Good Luck, when are you flying? are you only flying to validate your visa? and planning to come back soon?


----------



## dynamicmoodz

nuked said:


> Good Luck, when are you flying? are you only flying to validate your visa? and planning to come back soon?


I am migrating permanently on 17th September. My family is going to join me in December 1st week.


----------



## skhan123

dynamicmoodz said:


> I am migrating permanently on 17th September. My family is going to join me in December 1st week.


@ Dynamicmoods: Are you sure you can travel to AUS to activate your visa without taking your family even though they are in your lodged application as secondary applicants? Coz a friend of mine thinks he cannot and that's why planning to take his whole family, even though he wants to go there alone first to get a taste of AUS ...


----------



## xuberant

skhan123 said:


> @ Dynamicmoods: Are you sure you can travel to AUS to activate your visa without taking your family even though they are in your lodged application as secondary applicants? Coz a friend of mine thinks he cannot and that's why planning to take his whole family, even though he wants to go there alone first to get a taste of AUS ...


Well.. Everyone needs to validate their visa before the date mentioned in visa grant notice.. If his family goes afterwards him but before that validation date, then there is no issue.


----------



## nuked

skhan123 said:


> @ Dynamicmoods: Are you sure you can travel to AUS to activate your visa without taking your family even though they are in your lodged application as secondary applicants? Coz a friend of mine thinks he cannot and that's why planning to take his whole family, even though he wants to go there alone first to get a taste of AUS ...


It has been confirmed on this forum, as long as there is no condition stated on the grant notice/letter anyone whether primary or secondary applicant can go first and validate their visa.

Even I am doing same, and have been referred by friends and family already living in AUS who did the same to go with this way.

Hope it helps.


----------



## skhan123

@ nuked: Hey nuked, your replies are always prompt and detailed. Do tell me where do you intend to go to in AUS and when? 

PS: Do pm me your gtalk or skype id if you want to get in touch


----------



## babar nawaz

ALHAMDOLLIAH

Just checked the mail 10 minutes ago in the office and saw the Grant email from DIAC.

Thanks to everyone on this forum. May ALLAH all bless you with the same .

175 applied : 22 june 2011 ,CO assigned 6 feb 2012 , Med referred 31july 2013 ,medical done :13 augsut 2013 , Grant 20/8/2013


----------



## msvayani

babar nawaz said:


> ALHAMDOLLIAH
> 
> Just checked the mail 10 minutes ago in the office and saw the Grant email from DIAC.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. May ALLAH all bless you with the same .
> 
> 175 applied : 22 june 2011 ,CO assigned 6 feb 2012 , Med referred 31july 2013 ,medical done :13 augsut 2013 , Grant 20/8/2013



Many Congratulations my friend! All the best for the big move


----------



## bukhari

:cheer2: Congratulations 

Today it has been exact 12 months since my form-80 was marked as RECEIVED by DIAC (very late i know ). 



babar nawaz said:


> ALHAMDOLLIAH
> 
> Just checked the mail 10 minutes ago in the office and saw the Grant email from DIAC.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. May ALLAH all bless you with the same .
> 
> 175 applied : 22 june 2011 ,CO assigned 6 feb 2012 , Med referred 31july 2013 ,medical done :13 augsut 2013 , Grant 20/8/2013


----------



## ali_jaff

Any luck 189'ers?? From the xcel sheet it seems no 189 aplicant has been granted visa as of yet.


----------



## SMShoaib

ali_jaff said:


> Any luck 189'ers?? From the xcel sheet it seems no 189 aplicant has been granted visa as of yet.


Not yet bro


----------



## nuked

babar nawaz said:


> ALHAMDOLLIAH
> 
> Just checked the mail 10 minutes ago in the office and saw the Grant email from DIAC.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. May ALLAH all bless you with the same .
> 
> 175 applied : 22 june 2011 ,CO assigned 6 feb 2012 , Med referred 31july 2013 ,medical done :13 augsut 2013 , Grant 20/8/2013


Congrats bro!


----------



## fadiexpart

Mubrook Brother, may keep you all the way in blessings amen.





babar nawaz said:


> ALHAMDOLLIAH
> 
> Just checked the mail 10 minutes ago in the office and saw the Grant email from DIAC.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. May ALLAH all bless you with the same .
> 
> 175 applied : 22 june 2011 ,CO assigned 6 feb 2012 , Med referred 31july 2013 ,medical done :13 augsut 2013 , Grant 20/8/2013


----------



## expatdude

babar nawaz said:


> ALHAMDOLLIAH
> 
> Just checked the mail 10 minutes ago in the office and saw the Grant email from DIAC.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. May ALLAH all bless you with the same .
> 
> 175 applied : 22 june 2011 ,CO assigned 6 feb 2012 , Med referred 31july 2013 ,medical done :13 augsut 2013 , Grant 20/8/2013



Yaar awesome. 


Mubarik hooo buhat buhat... 

Can you elaborate med referred on 31 July 13 and done on 13 Aug 2013. ? does it means your medical got cleared on 13 august ?


----------



## Impatient22

babar nawaz said:


> ALHAMDOLLIAH
> 
> Just checked the mail 10 minutes ago in the office and saw the Grant email from DIAC.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. May ALLAH all bless you with the same .
> 
> 175 applied : 22 june 2011 ,CO assigned 6 feb 2012 , Med referred 31july 2013 ,medical done :13 augsut 2013 , Grant 20/8/2013


Many congrats. All the best for ur big move


----------



## samper

babar nawaz said:


> ALHAMDOLLIAH
> 
> Just checked the mail 10 minutes ago in the office and saw the Grant email from DIAC.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. May ALLAH all bless you with the same .
> 
> 175 applied : 22 june 2011 ,CO assigned 6 feb 2012 , Med referred 31july 2013 ,medical done :13 augsut 2013 , Grant 20/8/2013


AOA

Congratulation bro, have the done ur job verification.

Regards
Samper


----------



## babar nawaz

expatdude said:


> Yaar awesome.
> 
> 
> Mubarik hooo buhat buhat...
> 
> Can you elaborate med referred on 31 July 13 and done on 13 Aug 2013. ? does it means your medical got cleared on 13 august ?


Dear i did my medicals on 13th ausguts at aziz medical center....

on 15th august checked my status on online application where under my 2 years old son application they have updated 
14th august: Health requirment finalised
13th august : medical test recieved.

on 19TH AUGUST I checked the same and saw updated under myself application

19th august:medical result finalised
19th august:Helath requirment finalised
15th medical result recieved



However under my wifes application there was update

15th august:Medical test not determined yet




Now today as i checked the email...there was a grant notification


U will have it soon Inshallah


----------



## khanash

I am about to lodge my application...tthere r a few things id like to ask the seniors please help.
1) my husband doesnt have his birth certificate.can the affidavit do the need full or we need to make a certificate from Union Council.
2)can we attach notarized translation of nikah nama or we need to make marriage registration certificate from union council?
3)then if the spouse is matric only then the certificate from school that the studies were in English will do or IELTS is a must?
plz reply


----------



## dynamicmoodz

babar nawaz said:


> ALHAMDOLLIAH
> 
> Just checked the mail 10 minutes ago in the office and saw the Grant email from DIAC.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. May ALLAH all bless you with the same .
> 
> 175 applied : 22 june 2011 ,CO assigned 6 feb 2012 , Med referred 31july 2013 ,medical done :13 augsut 2013 , Grant 20/8/2013


Congratulation and good luck for your move.


----------



## RockerX

Congrats babar nawaz on your grant


----------



## RockerX

Hang in there..you will get your med/pcc call soon.

Regards,

RX



bukhari said:


> :cheer2: Congratulations
> 
> Today it has been exact 12 months since my form-80 was marked as RECEIVED by DIAC (very late i know ).


----------



## RockerX

Any one knows how good Qantas is?

I heard its Australian National Airline but heard its very bad in terms of service quality etc?

Regards,

RX



dynamicmoodz said:


> Thats bad. However, I`m only flying in Cathay from KHI to BK afterwards its Qantas.
> 
> I hope I have a good experience.


----------



## nuked

RockerX said:


> Any one knows how good Qantas is?
> 
> I heard its Australian National Airline but heard its very bad in terms of service quality etc?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Never experienced, but should be good, Qantas is in 10 year route partnership with Emirates, so the bar must have been raised. Emirates has a high QoS.


----------



## ali_jaff

khanash said:


> I am about to lodge my application...tthere r a few things id like to ask the seniors please help.
> 1) my husband doesnt have his birth certificate.can the affidavit do the need full or we need to make a certificate from Union Council.
> 2)can we attach notarized translation of nikah nama or we need to make marriage registration certificate from union council?
> 3)then if the spouse is matric only then the certificate from school that the studies were in English will do or IELTS is a must?
> plz reply


As far as I know,

1) You need to submit birth certificate for you and your partner. I got mine from Union council. Hint ask an agent to do it for you if you want to avoid going there you self.
2) I sent the CO translated notorised copy of Nikkah nama and for me that was ok.
3) IELTS is a must. 

Others please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ahad

1) my husband doesnt have his birth certificate.can the affidavit do the need full or we need to make a certificate from Union Council.
*Translated notarized NIC will also do , i think your certificate will also do , make sure to also notarize it*
2)can we attach notarized translation of nikah nama or we need to make marriage registration certificate from union council?
*I provided same , so dont worry . No questions asked. Make sure that they dont make mistakes in your NAMES and NIC etc in translation these guys are very careless*
3)then if the spouse is matric only then the certificate from school that the studies were in English will do or IELTS is a must?
*Well certificate of collage would have been preferred but do note if CO asks IELTS then you will have to give ielts in 28 days . you need 4.5 functional to pass. its better to give ielts and be on safe side *


----------



## SMShoaib

khanash said:


> I am about to lodge my application...tthere r a few things id like to ask the seniors please help.
> 1) my husband doesnt have his birth certificate.can the affidavit do the need full or we need to make a certificate from Union Council.
> 2)can we attach notarized translation of nikah nama or we need to make marriage registration certificate from union council?
> 3)then if the spouse is matric only then the certificate from school that the studies were in English will do or IELTS is a must?
> plz reply



1. Its better to get NADRA Birth Certificate (They will charge Rs. 1000 ~1500 per certificate.

2. Better to get NADRA Nikkah Nama.

3. IELTS is must (overall 5 band needed)


----------



## SMShoaib

babar nawaz said:


> ALHAMDOLLIAH
> 
> Just checked the mail 10 minutes ago in the office and saw the Grant email from DIAC.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. May ALLAH all bless you with the same .
> 
> 175 applied : 22 june 2011 ,CO assigned 6 feb 2012 , Med referred 31july 2013 ,medical done :13 augsut 2013 , Grant 20/8/2013


Congratulation Bro. 
Very quick finalization of medicals 
All the best for your future lane:


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> 1. Its better to get NADRA Birth Certificate (They will charge Rs. 1000 ~1500 per certificate.
> 
> 2. Better to get NADRA Nikkah Nama.
> 
> 3. IELTS is must (overall 5 band needed)


I agree, better to get Nadra Nikkah Nama, however attested marriage certificate is also accepted by DIAC.


----------



## opfian

babar nawaz said:


> ALHAMDOLLIAH
> 
> Just checked the mail 10 minutes ago in the office and saw the Grant email from DIAC.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. May ALLAH all bless you with the same .
> 
> 175 applied : 22 june 2011 ,CO assigned 6 feb 2012 , Med referred 31july 2013 ,medical done :13 augsut 2013 , Grant 20/8/2013


Mabroook!!


----------



## expatdude

Thanks babar need prayers.

In your last post you also mentioned medical referred i believe that was written mistakenly.

Once again many many congrats and wish you a good luck for future



babar nawaz said:


> Dear i did my medicals on 13th ausguts at aziz medical center....
> 
> on 15th august checked my status on online application where under my 2 years old son application they have updated
> 14th august: Health requirment finalised
> 13th august : medical test recieved.
> 
> on 19TH AUGUST I checked the same and saw updated under myself application
> 
> 19th august:medical result finalised
> 19th august:Helath requirment finalised
> 15th medical result recieved
> 
> 
> 
> However under my wifes application there was update
> 
> 15th august:Medical test not determined yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now today as i checked the email...there was a grant notification
> 
> 
> U will have it soon Inshallah


----------



## dynamicmoodz

nuked said:


> Never experienced, but should be good, Qantas is in 10 year route partnership with Emirates, so the bar must have been raised. Emirates has a high QoS.


You never know. From my personal experience, American airline/Alaska are also partner flights for emirates but they have pathetic service. they don`t offer food, I had to buy food in a 6 hours flight. From what I`ve heard all English flights are not service oriented.


----------



## nuked

dynamicmoodz said:


> You never know. From my personal experience, American airline/Alaska are also partner flights for emirates but they have pathetic service. they don`t offer food, I had to buy food in a 6 hours flight. From what I`ve heard all English flights are not service oriented.


there are only 2 words for you then, Good Luck!


----------



## aamirrehman

*Under weight issue*

Hi Guys,

Firstly let me admit that this is a great forum for getting useful information regarding the entire Australian immigration process and I have been following this since some time now as a silent participant. 

Have got an issue and will be extremely grateful of any advice from experts here based on my scenario below.

I have applied for the Australian 190 PR visa with my family. I have undertaken medical with my family few days back and my younger son (7 months old) having weight of 6.3 kg is diagnosed as "weight below 3rd percentile" and we were asked to submit asessment Report from pediatrician which we did. 

The doctor has issued report in sealed envelop which we have submitted to the IOM. The assessment is extremely positive and suggests feedback on feeding practices. Furthermore, as per the assessment, my son has acheived all his developmental milestones (and his developmental parameters are according to his age) and is extremely active & playful and perfectly fine.

Doctor has consuled my wife regarding the feeding practices and have suggested few syrups and Pedicure (milk) for increasing the weight & height. He has also suggested for regular followups anywhere in the world in case the weight and height doesn't increase as per the required parameters.

As per my evisa page, since the medical link still active, it seems like the medical is referred to MOC. Now I have the following 2 specific queries,

*Query 1:* Any possible issues in visa (God forbid) due to the above medical coniditon?

*Query 2 :* Also please suggest any past similar cases (as per your experience) and were they issued visa?

Thanks and lot and will be extremely appreciative of your expert advice.

Best Regards


----------



## SMShoaib

aamirrehman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Firstly let me admit that this is a great forum for getting useful information regarding the entire Australian immigration process and I have been following this since some time now as a silent participant.
> 
> Have got an issue and will be extremely grateful of any advice from experts here based on my scenario below.
> 
> I have applied for the Australian 190 PR visa with my family. I have undertaken medical with my family few days back and my younger son (7 months old) having weight of 6.3 kg is diagnosed as "weight below 3rd percentile" and we were asked to submit asessment Report from pediatrician which we did.
> 
> The doctor has issued report in sealed envelop which we have submitted to the IOM. The assessment is extremely positive and suggests feedback on feeding practices. Furthermore, as per the assessment, my son has acheived all his developmental milestones (and his developmental parameters are according to his age) and is extremely active & playful and perfectly fine.
> 
> Doctor has consuled my wife regarding the feeding practices and have suggested few syrups and Pedicure (milk) for increasing the weight & height. He has also suggested for regular followups anywhere in the world in case the weight and height doesn't increase as per the required parameters.
> 
> As per my evisa page, since the medical link still active, it seems like the medical is referred to MOC. Now I have the following 2 specific queries,
> 
> *Query 1:* Any possible issues in visa (God forbid) due to the above medical coniditon?
> 
> *Query 2 :* Also please suggest any past similar cases (as per your experience) and were they issued visa?
> 
> Thanks and lot and will be extremely appreciative of your expert advice.
> 
> Best Regards


Welcome to the forum bro. Would you please share your complete timeline with us.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

I dont think there will be any major issue. At most, DIAC will ask for some sort of undertaking. Inshaa Allah you will get your grant soon.


----------



## san89

guys i need ur help till today in the evening my medical status was saying no further health medicals is required for this person.........n now i ve logged on my application its written over there that the health exam required for this person has not been determined yet ur case ll be reffered to a case officer weather if further examination is required what does it mean now m frustrated now help me out please seniors


----------



## aamirrehman

Dear Shoaib,

Thanks for your wishes. I hope to Inshah Allah get the grant soon.

My timelines are as follows,

ACS : 19-Mar-2013
ACS Reassessment : 6-Apr-2013
WA State Sponsorship application : 15-Apr-2013
Invitation : 7-May-2013
Visa lodged : 21-Jun 2013
Case officer : 9-Aug-2013
Medicals : 1-Aug-2013
Medicals referred confirmation from CO : 20-Aug-2013


----------



## nuked

san89 said:


> guys i need ur help till today in the evening my medical status was saying no further health medicals is required for this person.........n now i ve logged on my application its written over there that the health exam required for this person has not been determined yet ur case ll be reffered to a case officer weather if further examination is required what does it mean now m frustrated now help me out please seniors


bro, nothing to worry about. it is normal, your medical reports have been sent to Commonwealth Medical Officer for review.

Frustration doesn't help, it only deteriorates health. Your case seems nearing completion.


----------



## nuked

aamirrehman said:


> Dear Shoaib,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes. I hope to Inshah Allah get the grant soon.
> 
> My timelines are as follows,
> 
> ACS : 19-Mar-2013
> ACS Reassessment : 6-Apr-2013
> WA State Sponsorship application : 15-Apr-2013
> Invitation : 7-May-2013
> Visa lodged : 21-Jun 2013
> Case officer : 9-Aug-2013
> Medicals : 1-Aug-2013
> Medicals referred confirmation from CO : 20-Aug-2013


Good Luck!


----------



## san89

now why they are sent to moc and for what ?i couldnt get it till 6pm in the evening thy were saying that no health exam is required for me now thy ve changed the statement m not getting it now whats the procedure of moc for review


----------



## san89

nuked now u wont believe me its again changed to no health exam is required ufffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff kia karun ab


----------



## nuked

san89 said:


> nuked now u wont believe me its again changed to no health exam is required ufffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff kia karun ab


I'd suggest following:

Call DIAC and enquire if there is a technical issue. tell them everything you have faced.

Only they can confirm if their is a technical glitch, people here can only guess as none is amongst them. 

I would still say not to worry. probably their developers are taking some bugs out of the system. We do the same after working hours, and the best way is to play on live data with a backup so we know we can always revert back.

If you do call/email them do let us know what they respond.

Good Luck


----------



## san89

thank u soo much nuked for ur comprehensive rep actually i m in contact with my co on 12 aug i ve called him he said that he has yet to receive my finalized med my med were refferd on 28 june he said that nothing to worry abt u ve completed every requirement m just t
waiting to get the finalized med thats it since yesterday till now my status was no heath exam it just changed foe half an hour and the reverted to no health exam again i ll call him tommorow n ll keep u posted


----------



## mohtag

Dear All, 

I need some advise in regards to Migration. I did my BCOM in 2009 and my ACCA in 2010, recently I got my ACCA membership. I have an experience after completing my BCOM. 

I need to know whether my assessment will be ok, as what I can see from point test I can claim 30for the age, 10 for the IELTS to score 7 in all 4, 15 for bachelors if my ACCA will be considered to bachelors.

My question is that can I claim 5 points for my experience on the basis of my current experience but I will be short of 5 points and I may have to wait for 1 more year to claim 10 points for experience and than to apply. 

I am bit confused, can anyone guide me about it.
Thanks


----------



## san89

nuked i ve just contacted diac and thy ve confirmed me that thy ve received my finalized medicals on 19 aug and nothing to worry about the status change because their system is under maintainance thy said that my co ll contact me very soon i hope so grant is near


----------



## expatdude

Good luck n pray for us as well


san89 said:


> nuked i ve just contacted diac and thy ve confirmed me that thy ve received my finalized medicals on 19 aug and nothing to worry about the status change because their system is under maintainance thy said that my co ll contact me very soon i hope so grant is near


----------



## waseem_expat

hi UU!,

could you please tell me do we need to send them any transcripts/certificates along with Form 80 ? 
actually I received the same email and I was wondering if I am required to attach the transcripts of my Martic + Inter + BS with my reply email. 
My BS certificate + transcript are already uploaded in with the application.




UU! said:


> Thanks Bhura,
> 
> I received following request from DIAC to submit additional information along with Form -80, although I have already provided all the additional required information in Form-80 question # 49 Is it necessary to also provide them the scanned copies of my degrees/certificates...
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> Form 80 additional information –
> 
> o All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education. Include current courses, courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course studied).
> 
> o Please clarify whether all courses you have undertaken were at the level of diploma, bachelor ,master, etc.
> 
> o Please provide the course outcome for all periods of education.
> ==========================================================


----------



## nuked

waseem_expat said:


> hi UU!,
> 
> could you please tell me do we need to send them any transcripts/certificates along with Form 80 ?
> actually I received the same email and I was wondering if I am required to attach the transcripts of my Martic + Inter + BS with my reply email.
> My BS certificate + transcript are already uploaded in with the application.


Yes, the transcripts and certificates go with your application, irrespective if it was uploaded, if it is requested you are required to provide it again.

If I were you, I would actually prepare a spread sheet with following information:



> *Education Level - School Attended - Start Date - End Date - Out Come - Certificate Attachment*
> 
> Primary School - The City School - 1st Aug 1990 - 31st May 2001 - O-Levels Awarded - Annex1-O-Levels.pdf
> {School Address}
> Secondary School - The City School - 1st Aug 2001 - 31st May 2003 - A-Levels Awarded - Annex2-A-Levels.pdf
> {School Address}
> University Bachelors- NED University - Sep 2003 - Dec 2007 - Degree in BS(Computer Science) Awarded - Annex3-
> {School Address} BS-Deg.pdf/ Annex4-Deg-Trans.pdf


These are just exemplary, and just state my thought of providing a more structured, clear and precise information to your CO.

In fact I used a similar way of responding to any additional queries that my CO ever communicated me about.

Hope This Helps!

Regards,


----------



## waseem_expat

thanks nuked. Excel sheet idea sounds good  .. keeps things organised.

By your reply I infer that I will have to provide them Matric + Inter documents. Wont I ?



nuked said:


> Yes, the transcripts and certificates go with your application, irrespective if it was uploaded, if it is requested you are required to provide it again.
> 
> If I were you, I would actually prepare a spread sheet with following information:
> 
> 
> 
> These are just exemplary, and just state my thought of providing a more structured, clear and precise information to your CO.
> 
> In fact I used a similar way of responding to any additional queries that my CO ever communicated me about.
> 
> Hope This Helps!
> 
> Regards,


----------



## nuked

waseem_expat said:


> thanks nuked. Excel sheet idea sounds good  .. keeps things organised.
> 
> By your reply I infer that I will have to provide them Matric + Inter documents. Wont I ?


Dont send them excel sheet, use excel to prepare the list, and copy and paste that list in email, it should look nice and tidy, or you can even make the excel as a PDF and send that along with other attachments.

I learned from this forum that Australian Primary is our upto 10th, i.e. Matric and Secondary is College which is our Intermediate. The email you pasted has requested that information so YES you must provide Matric/Inter documents.

Good Luck


----------



## waseem_expat

thanks for the detailed reply.



nuked said:


> Dont send them excel sheet, use excel to prepare the list, and copy and paste that list in email, it should look nice and tidy, or you can even make the excel as a PDF and send that along with other attachments.
> 
> I learned from this forum that Australian Primary is our upto 10th, i.e. Matric and Secondary is College which is our Intermediate. The email you pasted has requested that information so YES you must provide Matric/Inter documents.
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Nuked and Waseem Expat,

Is it mandatory to provide the copies of documentation for the explanations of the gaps contained in education history or employment reference normally asked along with Form 80...?

I am asking, because i just told my CO about these gaps just in two paragraphs in one page...Will not that serve the purpose as my CO has not asked for some additional documentation like you & nuked mentioned like Educational Degrees etc...?


----------



## nuked

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Nuked and Waseem Expat,
> 
> Is it mandatory to provide the copies of documentation for the explanations of the gaps contained in education history or employment reference normally asked along with Form 80...?
> 
> I am asking, because i just told my CO about these gaps just in two paragraphs in one page...Will not that serve the purpose as my CO has not asked for some additional documentation like you & nuked mentioned like Educational Degrees etc...?


What kind of supporting evidence for gaps in employment can you put in? when I was unemployed, I clearly stated unemployed from MONTH-YEAR TO MONTH-YEAR

I really dont think there is a need for evidence in here unless you have some case that brings a doubt, I dont know maybe you want to explain how long was the break and what was the purpose of the gap?


----------



## expatdude

Every day see email, every day logged in to the application.

But so far no hearing from CO that meds has been finalized. Hoping it will be clear soon

Need your prays


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> Every day see email, every day logged in to the application.
> 
> But so far no hearing from CO that meds has been finalized. Hoping it will be clear soon
> 
> Need your prays


Good Liuck mate, dont worry, don't ever stress out, I know its easy for me to say. but won't help you.

Good Luck!


----------



## expatdude

Thanks a lot nuked,

But i just need prays please do it if you can 



nuked said:


> Good Liuck mate, dont worry, don't ever stress out, I know its easy for me to say. but won't help you.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## gladiator007

Friends
I have lodged my application on 12th May 2012 under category 176 with SS of WA. Got CO assigned on 5-Jun-12, which has asked me to provide further documents on 25 June 12.
I did provide all the documents, but my online application status under documents check list was and is showing as "REQUIRED".
Last year in August, sent a follow up to my CO, asking why it is showing REQUIRED when all has been submitted, then got his reply that we have received your documents and it is currently under security checks.
My case officer has updated my record (online) with my new born baby in February 13 on my request but my document check list is still showing "REQUIRED".
Can you please some one tell why it is still showing REQUIRED? Even though now it's more than 15 months my application has been submitted? My case officer did not contact me at all, so should i contact him and send a follow up email as standard time line for 75% cases is 12 months and now mine is more than 15 months?
Any help will be apprciated.
Thanks


----------



## mimran

gladiator007 said:


> Friends
> I have lodged my application on 12th May 2012 under category 176 with SS of WA. Got CO assigned on 5-Jun-12, which has asked me to provide further documents on 25 June 12.
> I did provide all the documents, but my online application status under documents check list was and is showing as "REQUIRED".
> Last year in August, sent a follow up to my CO, asking why it is showing REQUIRED when all has been submitted, then got his reply that we have received your documents and it is currently under security checks.
> My case officer has updated my record (online) with my new born baby in February 13 on my request but my document check list is still showing "REQUIRED".
> Can you please some one tell why it is still showing REQUIRED? Even though now it's more than 15 months my application has been submitted? My case officer did not contact me at all, so should i contact him and send a follow up email as standard time line for 75% cases is 12 months and now mine is more than 15 months?
> Any help will be apprciated.
> Thanks



Hi

Sometime CO dont bother to change the status, so even for some members status was stil Required even though they got PR. Now a days applicants from Jan-Jun2012 are getting medical calls, so you never know you could be the next lucky one to receive the call.


----------



## gladiator007

Thanks bro, so that means i do not need to be worried on my "REQUIRED" status online? Should I do a follow up? is it recommended or should i wait for another one month or so before doing it?


----------



## mimran

gladiator007 said:


> Thanks bro, so that means i do not need to be worried on my "REQUIRED" status online? Should I do a follow up? is it recommended or should i wait for another one month or so before doing it?


Yes its upto you. You can do the followup but CO might not reply or give a standard reply. 

By the way have you lodged an inquiry from IGIS? It will show whether your routine checks are processing and there are no complications involved.

Yes and no need to be worried about REQUIRED status.

Also take a look at this tracker for Pakistani applicants

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## gladiator007

Bro 
What is IGIS?


----------



## nuked

gladiator007 said:


> Thanks bro, so that means i do not need to be worried on my "REQUIRED" status online? Should I do a follow up? is it recommended or should i wait for another one month or so before doing it?


Please calculate your time from CO assignment. In that terms, 14 months.

I lodged a paper application, and what I see from all the statuses not updating on the system or medical links appearing and disappearing, it seems their application is still under testing phase, and thus if I am not wrong in assuming, the CO's are still taking print outs and keeping things manually in a file for your records.

Just my assumptions, so if you have submitted and the online system doesnt show updated status, it clearly shows the Govt Dept mentality like one of Pakistanis who are spending on IT 
- Old people prefer everything on document, and rely less on computers, it seems strange in case of Australia as a 1st world nation
- Application downtime lack of trust using the system, 

There are a few similar cases I have come across, who can only be forced to use a system by some severe penalties only, and which can only be implemented by the Govt.


----------



## mimran

gladiator007 said:


> Bro
> What is IGIS?


IGIS - Inspector General Of Intelligence and Security

External body responsible for security checks co-ordination

You can lodge a complain here. Normally they also reply with standard text but you get to know whether all is going ok with your case in terms of checks.

Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## gladiator007

Bro,
I think i should wait for another month or so, as do not want to make a complaint .
By the way god forbid what complication can it be? I hope my CO will approach to me in that case. In my case only i have done some international travelling to GCC countries and America / England + once Australia on visit visas.


----------



## nuked

gladiator007 said:


> Bro,
> I think i should wait for another month or so, as do not want to make a complaint .
> By the way god forbid what complication can it be? I hope my CO will approach to me in that case. In my case only i have done some international travelling to GCC countries and America / England + once Australia on visit visas.


All of this travel history goes in your favor. I wouldn't say any complication there.

Good Luck


----------



## mimran

gladiator007 said:


> Bro,
> I think i should wait for another month or so, as do not want to make a complaint .
> By the way god forbid what complication can it be? I hope my CO will approach to me in that case. In my case only i have done some international travelling to GCC countries and America / England + once Australia on visit visas.


Well choice is yours. If you want peace of mind, then you can ask IGIS. It will ensure you whether everything is working fine. In fact more than a complaint, its an inquiry.

Even though if you consider it as complain , you are entitled to do so, because you are asking something waiting for more than 12 months, which has far exceeded the SLA of 12 months for 176.


----------



## gladiator007

Thank you Brother Imran, i really appreciate and your support has helped me a lot. I will inchallah make an inquiry to IGIS.


----------



## Beee

Guys this is insane. Our application was in the last step as my medicals were referred but they got clear around 7th august (someone from Team 8 administration sent us an email to confirm) but we still havent got Grant.

CO has not been replying to our emails from 24th July and today when i called DIAC they said that our file does not have any CO now. They said its pretty strange and gave me an address to write to and inquire about who is working on our case.
Has this happened to anyone here? Did our CO leave her job or what?


----------



## san89

bee thats very strange may be they r mistaken ve u contacted on the adress thy ve given uu


----------



## alihasan

Dear brothers I want to get some documents (cnic and birth certificate) translated from Urdu to English for immigration purposes. As I understand it, it should be done by some NAATI certified translator. Can anybody guide me as to where can I get it done in karachi? Thanks


----------



## expatdude

Dear Bro,

Do not get bother do what ever they told you.

Yes CO can leave the job they are usual people they can leave job as we can leave.

Its wise you follow what the DIAC said to you. Start conversation by stating as per discussion on phone DIAC (guy name if you know) asked to write this email....

Hope all will be good for you as you will mostly get grant after CO allocation again.



Beee said:


> Guys this is insane. Our application was in the last step as my medicals were referred but they got clear around 7th august (someone from Team 8 administration sent us an email to confirm) but we still havent got Grant.
> 
> CO has not been replying to our emails from 24th July and today when i called DIAC they said that our file does not have any CO now. They said its pretty strange and gave me an address to write to and inquire about who is working on our case.
> Has this happened to anyone here? Did our CO leave her job or what?


----------



## ali_jaff

read on some other forum that some Pakistanis in 189 category have recieved their grant. Which is a good news for 189 applicants.


----------



## expatdude

Dear Ali,

Why you need CNIC in english translation - Your passport will work in this case.
Birth Certificate - If you get new Birth Certificate from any of the union council they will give both english + urdu in that so it works in that way.

In most of cases your passport will work for both BC and CNIC. You should not get bother until they ask you to get them translated. 

Cheers



alihasan said:


> Dear brothers I want to get some documents (cnic and birth certificate) translated from Urdu to English for immigration purposes. As I understand it, it should be done by some NAATI certified translator. Can anybody guide me as to where can I get it done in karachi? Thanks


----------



## alihasan

expatdude said:


> Dear Ali,
> 
> Why you need CNIC in english translation - Your passport will work in this case.
> Birth Certificate - If you get new Birth Certificate from any of the union council they will give both english + urdu in that so it works in that way.
> 
> In most of cases your passport will work for both BC and CNIC. You should not get bother until they ask you to get them translated.
> 
> Cheers


That's why I am worried. Since I live in dubai and I am only visiting karachi for a short time this month. I can't get it done later. I'll appreciate any help.


----------



## SMShoaib

ali_jaff said:


> read on some other forum that some Pakistanis in 189 category have recieved their grant. Which is a good news for 189 applicants.


Please share the link


----------



## SMShoaib

alihasan said:


> Dear brothers I want to get some documents (cnic and birth certificate) translated from Urdu to English for immigration purposes. As I understand it, it should be done by some NAATI certified translator. Can anybody guide me as to where can I get it done in karachi? Thanks


1. Better to get NADRA Birth Certificate. (around 15 days to 1 months. Rs. 1000 to 1500)
2. No need of NAATI certified translator. Get CNIC translated from an oath commissioner. They have standard format with seal and stamp. They normally charge Rs. 50 to 100 per translation. If you do not go for NADRA Birth Certificate, then you can also translate your existing BC from the same Oath Commissioner. (around 1 hour for the whole process)


----------



## dynamicmoodz

mimran said:


> Well choice is yours. If you want peace of mind, then you can ask IGIS. It will ensure you whether everything is working fine. In fact more than a complaint, its an inquiry.
> 
> Even though if you consider it as complain , you are entitled to do so, because you are asking something waiting for more than 12 months, which has far exceeded the SLA of 12 months for 176.


I don't think that contacting IGIS gives any peace of mind. I contacted IGIS on 2nd august. Received the grant on 7th august and received the standard reply from IGIS on 9th August that "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage."

How come its possible that my case is with IGIS even though I got the grant?

Have patience and keep waiting.


----------



## alihasan

SMShoaib said:


> 1. Better to get NADRA Birth Certificate. (around 15 days to 1 months. Rs. 1000 to 1500)
> 2. No need of NAATI certified translator. Get CNIC translated from an oath commissioner. They have standard format with seal and stamp. They normally charge Rs. 50 to 100 per translation. If you do not go for NADRA Birth Certificate, then you can also translate your existing BC from the same Oath Commissioner. (around 1 hour for the whole process)


Thanks a lot brother. Can you please guide me about the nadra birth certificate? I have been trying to Google for it but so far I can't find any information on how to get it. Thanks. Also are there any other documents I should get translated just to be on the safer side. Thanks.


----------



## expatdude

alihasan said:


> Thanks a lot brother. Can you please guide me about the nadra birth certificate? I have been trying to Google for it but so far I can't find any information on how to get it. Thanks. Also are there any other documents I should get translated just to be on the safer side. Thanks.


Dear i told you you can get it from your Union Council. Even your brother/father can get it for you from them


----------



## SMShoaib

alihasan said:


> Thanks a lot brother. Can you please guide me about the nadra birth certificate? I have been trying to Google for it but so far I can't find any information on how to get it. Thanks. Also are there any other documents I should get translated just to be on the safer side. Thanks.


Go to the Union Council which is nearest to your home. They will make it. They may ask for some extra money  to expedite the process.


----------



## alihasan

expatdude said:


> Dear i told you you can get it from your Union Council. Even your brother/father can get it for you from them


My birth certificate from union council is in urdu. All the family lives here in uae so they can't get it done. I have to go and get it done from them now.


----------



## alihasan

SMShoaib said:


> Go to the Union Council which is nearest to your home. They will make it. They may ask for some extra money  to expedite the process.


Thanks. I'll get it done as a precautionary measure. I will upload it if yhe co asks for it.


----------



## Destination_Sydney

what about job related docs? i believe only experience certificates are required. 

no bank statement showing salary deposit
no tax challans
no income tax return 
no salary slips
no promotion certificates/letters,
etc

pls confirm...




mimran said:


> I agree, better to get Nadra Nikkah Nama, however attested marriage certificate is also accepted by DIAC.


----------



## opfian

Destination_Sydney said:


> what about job related docs? i believe only experience certificates are required.
> 
> no bank statement showing salary deposit
> no tax challans
> no income tax return
> no salary slips
> no promotion certificates/letters,
> etc
> 
> pls confirm...



dude you need to provide all the information that can be helpful in persuading a person who is sitting thousands of miles away, to believe whatever you are claiming is Correct!


----------



## khanash

friends there is another query.....
i have not recieved my vetassess assessment letter by post although i have the faxed copy....
they said it was posted on 30th july...i went to the local post office it wasnt there and then the post office head office they said the letter wasnt sent through registered post so they dont have any record...i know eid holidays came in between....
do u think i should wait more or get it reissued frm vetassess ....will have to pay around 10000 rupees more...
any suggestions would be highly appreciated


----------



## Cyima

Or you can just go to 

www dot naati dot com dot au

and find the translator you need... i think they have their contact numbers and emails listed in there..


----------



## ali_jaff

khanash said:


> friends there is another query.....
> i have not recieved my vetassess assessment letter by post although i have the faxed copy....
> they said it was posted on 30th july...i went to the local post office it wasnt there and then the post office head office they said the letter wasnt sent through registered post so they dont have any record...i know eid holidays came in between....
> do u think i should wait more or get it reissued frm vetassess ....will have to pay around 10000 rupees more...
> any suggestions would be highly appreciated


I faced a similar problem with my assesment letter from Engineers Australia. The first one got lost and I only had a scan copy of it with water mark saying "Not for submission to DIAC"
SO I ended up applying for a new letter and payed 100 AUD and recieved it in 10 days time. However I recently met a person with similar problem and he submitted the scan copy of his assesment Letter to His CO and his CO was fine with it. So its upto u. You can try your luck with the copy and maybe your CO will accept it.


----------



## asad747

ali_jaff said:


> read on some other forum that some Pakistanis in 189 category have recieved their grant. Which is a good news for 189 applicants.


please share the Timelines of the Grant..... I have not came across anyone so far


----------



## ali_jaff

asad747 said:


> please share the Timelines of the Grant..... I have not came across anyone so far


My mistake. Apparently its a month old qoute from thread "immigration time for pakistanis" where it was qouted from this very thread. Dont know which page!!

Qouting again

"dear friends, I have good news from my friend who is from Pakistan. 
He went to external checks in late Oct and he got his grant today so his check took around 7 months. Like many applicants ,he is not on this forum but I hope this news is gonna help others predict their grants. I think a lot of oct-nov applicants will get their grants hopefully by august 
his subclass : 189 
course : engineering ( mechanical )"


----------



## usmanahmadgul

Well, Guys my case is screwed up!! I got my meds and pcc call on 15th Aug 13(176 jun-12 applicant), I have gone ahead and done the medicals. But as I mentioned in my previous email that I added spouse as dependent on 1st Aug -13 but didnt get medical call for her. Now as per correspondence I received from DIAC today, CO has asked for from 80 , and form 1436. I dont have problem paying for the spouse visa but CO wrote that my security checks will restart and may take up-to 12 months again. I dont know what to do nowray: withdrawing my spouse at this stage can be an option but they still might want to do security checks as they now know my circumstances have changed..


----------



## gladiator007

Yes i think you should withdraw your spouse case right now, get your visa stamped and then after entry apply for her. As in any case you are paying for her visa fee.


----------



## mimran

usmanahmadgul said:


> Well, Guys my case is screwed up!! I got my meds and pcc call on 15th Aug 13(176 jun-12 applicant), I have gone ahead and done the medicals. But as I mentioned in my previous email that I added spouse as dependent on 1st Aug -13 but didnt get medical call for her. Now as per correspondence I received from DIAC today, CO has asked for from 80 , and form 1436. I dont have problem paying for the spouse visa but CO wrote that my security checks will restart and may take up-to 12 months again. I dont know what to do nowray: withdrawing my spouse at this stage can be an option but they still might want to do security checks as they now know my circumstances have changed..


Female applicants dont go through such extensive checks. It could be possible that CO sent you a standard reply. So I hope you get medicals for your wife within 1 week.


----------



## gladiator007

i respectfully dis agree, wife of my couzin living in Australia got delayed for almost 7 months before getting visa grant.


----------



## SMShoaib

usmanahmadgul said:


> Well, Guys my case is screwed up!! I got my meds and pcc call on 15th Aug 13(176 jun-12 applicant), I have gone ahead and done the medicals. But as I mentioned in my previous email that I added spouse as dependent on 1st Aug -13 but didnt get medical call for her. Now as per correspondence I received from DIAC today, CO has asked for from 80 , and form 1436. I dont have problem paying for the spouse visa but CO wrote that my security checks will restart and may take up-to 12 months again. I dont know what to do nowray: withdrawing my spouse at this stage can be an option but they still might want to do security checks as they now know my circumstances have changed..


I agree with mimran that female applicant usually do not go to extensive SC.


----------



## SMShoaib

ali_jaff said:


> My mistake. Apparently its a month old qoute from thread "immigration time for pakistanis" where it was qouted from this very thread. Dont know which page!!
> 
> Qouting again
> 
> "dear friends, I have good news from my friend who is from Pakistan.
> He went to external checks in late Oct and he got his grant today so his check took around 7 months. Like many applicants ,he is not on this forum but I hope this news is gonna help others predict their grants. I think a lot of oct-nov applicants will get their grants hopefully by august
> his subclass : 189
> course : engineering ( mechanical )"


Please consult the timesheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

gladiator007 said:


> i respectfully dis agree, wife of my couzin living in Australia got delayed for almost 7 months before getting visa grant.


Bro, would you please share the complete timeline of your cousin to compare both the cases
Thanks


----------



## khans

update:
I have been advised that due to heavy workload in medical clearance finalisation might take anywhere in between 8 to 12 weeks and my expected medical clearance would come around by late Sept. It is beyond the control of anybody if any body else is in similar position and facing anxiety please be informed. I suppose gone are the days of Medicals being finalised within few hours or next day. 

BTW they finalised my infant child's medicals on 02/08/13 its just me and my wife who are awaiting a nod from MOC, wondering if there are any other obstacles to be crossed in finalisation.:boink: 


____________________________________________________________________
Visa Type: 175 (ICT business analyst) | DIAC 14-Jun-2011 | CO Assigned Dec-2011 | Form 80 submitted Dec 2011 | Additional info requested Jun 2012 | Child added October 2012 | Form 80 resubmitted December 2012 | Form 929 (change of passport) Feb 2013 | PCC and health requested 10-July-2013 | Went for meds to IOM and submitted PCC 24-July-2013 | Meds with Medical Officer of Commonwealth(MOC) 29-July-2013


----------



## msvayani

usmanahmadgul said:


> Well, Guys my case is screwed up!! I got my meds and pcc call on 15th Aug 13(176 jun-12 applicant), I have gone ahead and done the medicals. But as I mentioned in my previous email that I added spouse as dependent on 1st Aug -13 but didnt get medical call for her. Now as per correspondence I received from DIAC today, CO has asked for from 80 , and form 1436. I dont have problem paying for the spouse visa but CO wrote that my security checks will restart and may take up-to 12 months again. I dont know what to do nowray: withdrawing my spouse at this stage can be an option but they still might want to do security checks as they now know my circumstances have changed..


Do not withdraw your spouse as she is very unlikely to go for security checks that takes usually 14-18 months for us Pakistanis. There will be some delay obviously but it will be only a month or two. This wait is worth it as you won't be paying another approx $3800 at the end of the day for the separate application of your spouse.

Hope this makes any sense


----------



## usmanahmadgul

Thanks Guys for valuable feedback, The letter sent by CO is not generic as history suggest that he usually sends specific emails, like in July-Aug 12 he wrote that he anticipates my case to be finalized by Jul-13 (which actually happened in Aug-13). Thats what he actually wrote in the letter today.

"I_n addition to my email regarding adding the clients new spouse to the application, you must
now supply a new form 80 for the Primary Applicant.
Unfortunately now external checking procedures will have to be undertaken again.

At this time the time frame for this is possibly up to a further 12 months.
I will not be requested health or character checks be undertaken until these checking procedures
are completed.
It is in your clients interest to ret_urn a fully completed form 80 as soon as possible.
Regards"


----------



## usmanahmadgul

Looks like he is referring for another round of external checks for primary applicant...


----------



## mimran

usmanahmadgul said:


> Looks like he is referring for another round of external checks for primary applicant...


""""Unfortunately now external checking procedures will have to be undertaken again."""

Really illogical to redo the SC on addition of spouse.


----------



## opfian

mimran said:


> Female applicants dont go through such extensive checks. It could be possible that CO sent you a standard reply. So I hope you get medicals for your wife within 1 week.



Good chances are there if you are married for more than 03 yrs or having a child... I remember i read it sum where - no reference available


----------



## usmanahmadgul

mimran said:


> """"Unfortunately now external checking procedures will have to be undertaken again."""
> 
> Really illogical to redo the SC on addition of spouse.


Exactly, Thats what forcing me to withdraw, I think CO is being very unreasonable, considering the fact that they are issuing visas to post july-12 applicants without much of external checks. 

I would rather pay extra 1500USD than wait for 1 year.. 

Question is even if I withdraw application for spouse as dependent, he might still want to redo the checks as I am no more single and my circumstances have changed (total nightmare)


----------



## khans

sigh I started a thread to learn about a few things unfortunately things started drifting towards trouble it got blocked, now I am out of positive feedback. 

In this thread somebody shared about muslim suburbs in NSW its hard to dig such information unless you have seen it before and wanted to open a separate thread. I am looking forward to settle in Perth and would like to find out more information about locations of masjids, muslim schools and general information what kind of situations should a practicing muslim be prepared to handle for better integration into Australian society. (oh BTW I have seen some other forums which suggests you to reconsider moving to Aus if yow want to save your faith) I have traveled before to some European countries and have a bit of an idea. 

If anybody would like to share his personal experience via open forum or PM I would be most glad. Please I personally request refrain from posting comments which might fuel unproductive debates.


----------



## msvayani

khans said:


> ...(oh BTW I have seen some other forums which suggests you to reconsider moving to Aus if yow want to save your faith) I have traveled before to some European countries and have a bit of an idea...


Regrading your quote above, It is totally in your hands what you want to do. I'll share here an example of my uncle living in the UK for almost 34 years. Believe it or not, they don't have TV at home ever. 1 of her daughter is Aalima, the other one is Hafiza and 2 sons are Hafiz. Point is, if you want to protect your faith, it is not impossible at all.

I have lived in the UK for 4 years and I realized, I was better Muslim in the UK rather than here in Pakistan. I hope you got the point.


----------



## dynamicmoodz

msvayani said:


> Regrading your quote above, It is totally in your hands what you want to do. I'll share here an example of my uncle living in the UK for almost 34 years. Believe it or not, they don't have TV at home ever. 1 of her daughter is Aalima, the other one is Hafiza and 2 sons are Hafiz. Point is, if you want to protect your faith, it is not impossible at all.
> 
> I have lived in the UK for 4 years and I realized, I was better Muslim in the UK rather than here in Pakistan. I hope you got the point.


Agreed


----------



## Destination_Sydney

my bank, citi, is closed now. so cant give bank statement showing salary deposit...

can provide experience letter and pay slips. would that do?



opfian said:


> dude you need to provide all the information that can be helpful in persuading a person who is sitting thousands of miles away, to believe whatever you are claiming is Correct!


----------



## nuked

khans said:


> update:
> I have been advised that due to heavy workload in medical clearance finalisation might take anywhere in between 8 to 12 weeks and my expected medical clearance would come around by late Sept. It is beyond the control of anybody if any body else is in similar position and facing anxiety please be informed. I suppose gone are the days of Medicals being finalised within few hours or next day.
> 
> BTW they finalised my infant child's medicals on 02/08/13 its just me and my wife who are awaiting a nod from MOC, wondering if there are any other obstacles to be crossed in finalisation.:boink:
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________
> Visa Type: 175 (ICT business analyst) | DIAC 14-Jun-2011 | CO Assigned Dec-2011 | Form 80 submitted Dec 2011 | Additional info requested Jun 2012 | Child added October 2012 | Form 80 resubmitted December 2012 | Form 929 (change of passport) Feb 2013 | PCC and health requested 10-July-2013 | Went for meds to IOM and submitted PCC 24-July-2013 | Meds with Medical Officer of Commonwealth(MOC) 29-July-2013


I got a similar response to wait 8-12 weeks when I completed my medicals, it was back in june, but within 2 weeks, I got my grant.

Don't worry, all should be good, this is hopefully your last waiting period.

Good Luck


----------



## khanash

ali_jaff said:


> I faced a similar problem with my assesment letter from Engineers Australia. The first one got lost and I only had a scan copy of it with water mark saying "Not for submission to DIAC"
> SO I ended up applying for a new letter and payed 100 AUD and recieved it in 10 days time. However I recently met a person with similar problem and he submitted the scan copy of his assesment Letter to His CO and his CO was fine with it. So its upto u. You can try your luck with the copy and maybe your CO will accept it.


i applied for stateponsorship to SA but they turned it down saying tht id hav to apply wen i get the original letter


----------



## Cyima

nuked said:


> I got a similar response to wait 8-12 weeks when I completed my medicals, it was back in june, but within 2 weeks, I got my grant.
> 
> Don't worry, all should be good, this is hopefully your last waiting period.
> 
> Good Luck


I agree, most of the time i am dealing with them, i have come to the conclusion that they have to let you know about few things reasonable or not.. but then they act reasonably and the outcome is MOSTLY on the better side.. so keep your faith.. and if that is your luck.. you will get it sooner or later!


----------



## msvayani

I have front-loaded my last requirement (UK and Pakistan PCC) today and hoping for the best


----------



## nuked

msvayani said:


> I have front-loaded my last requirement (UK and Pakistan PCC) today and hoping for the best


All the best! and Good Luck!


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Experts,

Can someone tell me that what is the amount of Dollars that one needs to pay as the secondary applicant charge after the *VISA GRANT* of primary applicant...I could not find about dis on DIAC website exactly?

Secondly is this thing surely a developed fact, that if newly married spouse is added to the "In Progress" application, then it can really enhance the length of security checks or not really, I would especially like to have the opinion from SMSSHOAIB since he is the innovators of Pak Timeline sheet...?

Please comment and give your valuable opinion,


----------



## babar nawaz

alihasan said:


> Thanks a lot brother. Can you please guide me about the nadra birth certificate? I have been trying to Google for it but so far I can't find any information on how to get it. Thanks. Also are there any other documents I should get translated just to be on the safer side. Thanks.



For a birth certificate just go to your union council office and they will issue u a birth certificate at the same time...i got it with in 10 min both for me and my son..

and its is a proper nadra birth certificate would cost you not more than 100 pkr


----------



## msvayani

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Can someone tell me that what is the amount of Dollars that one needs to pay as the secondary applicant charge after the *VISA GRANT* of primary applicant...I could not find about dis on DIAC website exactly?
> 
> Secondly is this thing surely a developed fact, that if newly married spouse is added to the "In Progress" application, then it can really enhance the length of security checks or not really, I would especially like to have the opinion from SMSSHOAIB since he is the innovators of Pak Timeline sheet...?
> 
> Please comment and give your valuable opinion,


If you want to apply for your spouse after visa grant, you need to pay $3975 for the new application and that is called "Partner Visa Subclass 801". 

Further information can be found here: Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

Hope this helps.


----------



## babar nawaz

alihasan said:


> Thanks a lot brother. Can you please guide me about the nadra birth certificate? I have been trying to Google for it but so far I can't find any information on how to get it. Thanks. Also are there any other documents I should get translated just to be on the safer side. Thanks.


Dear i didnt translated my CNIC...nor the CO asked me to provide one...


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Babar,

Thanx for the prompt reply,

What about the impact of adding my spouse in my VISA APPLICATION before Grant...Can it delay my VISA GRANT as per the history contained in Pak Timeline sheet...?


----------



## babar nawaz

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Babar,
> 
> Thanx for the prompt reply,
> 
> What about the impact of adding my spouse in my VISA APPLICATION before Grant...Can it delay my VISA GRANT as per the history contained in Pak Timeline sheet...?


Dear naveed

If i were you i would have added my spouse ...when are u expecting a grant by the way

I applied in jun2011 and got grant in aug2013 a long wait though....i think you should add your spouse 
My friend has just married ...he has an australian PR...and according to him she will wait 1 year to get to aussie land...


----------



## babar nawaz

Hello friends

australian visa is label free according to DIAC ...and u need not to stamp it on the passport...my question ... is there any other thing needed to be done...soemthing from australian embassy ....what will one show to the immigration official on pakistan airports if he is moving to OZ


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Babar,

I presume possibly just the "VISA GRANT LETTER" i read somewhere on this forum, but you cal get it validated from else fellows as well...

So you meant, that even after paying 4000 Dollars for Sec Applicant after VISA GRANT, her processing time still takes around 1 year or more...OH dats frustrating...Is,nt it...?


----------



## RockerX

Best of luck brother. May you get the grant soon.

Regards,

RX



msvayani said:


> I have front-loaded my last requirement (UK and Pakistan PCC) today and hoping for the best


----------



## SMShoaib

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Can someone tell me that what is the amount of Dollars that one needs to pay as the secondary applicant charge after the *VISA GRANT* of primary applicant...I could not find about dis on DIAC website exactly?
> 
> Secondly is this thing surely a developed fact, that if newly married spouse is added to the "In Progress" application, then it can really enhance the length of security checks or not really, I would especially like to have the opinion from SMSSHOAIB since he is the innovators of Pak Timeline sheet...?
> 
> Please comment and give your valuable opinion,


Bro, I am not the innovator of the Pak Timeline sheet, I m just managing the sheet for the last few months. It is Immiseeker who innovated it few years back.

Since your case is in process, it won't delay your process. As per the current trend, it further take around 6-8 months before CO ask for your medical again.
It is the right time to add your spouse.


----------



## san89

can any one tell me that how much time does it take to get a grant letter after ur medicals ve been finalized my medicals were finalized in 19 august and this is confirmed by diac now how much more time i ve to wait ur advice ll b appriciated thank u


----------



## babar nawaz

san89 said:


> can any one tell me that how much time does it take to get a grant letter after ur medicals ve been finalized my medicals were finalized in 19 august and this is confirmed by diac now how much more time i ve to wait ur advice ll b appriciated thank u


Dont know in my case but it was quick

medicals done on 13th ausgust and visa granted on 20th august


----------



## Naveed539

So we have someone named as *"The Wall"* First Bangladeshi 189 Candidate who was granted 189 VISA on 20th August, 2013...He applied on 15 Oct, 12 and Got CO allocated on 31 Oct, 12...Rest of BanglDesh 189 holders are in que for their Grants...Lets hope we have someone from Pakistan too in the days to come to calm the nerves of the mani in que from Pakistan.


----------



## opfian

Naveed539 said:


> So we have someone named as *"The Wall"* First Bangladeshi 189 Candidate who was granted 189 VISA on 20th August, 2013...He applied on 15 Oct, 12 and Got CO allocated on 31 Oct, 12...Rest of BanglDesh 189 holders are in que for their Grants...Lets hope we have someone from Pakistan too in the days to come to calm the nerves of the mani in que from Pakistan.




good ... i hope we are going to hear some good news soon, about Pakistani 189ers


----------



## Cancer

But by the passage of time these procedures will become more timely what I understand..


----------



## Cancer

Is there any age involvement in application processing?? Means a person of age 25 will get his/her application processing more quickly than a person aging 30,32 , is this the case or not?


----------



## opfian

Cancer said:


> Is there any age involvement in application processing?? Means a person of age 25 will get his/her application processing more quickly than a person aging 30,32 , is this the case or not?



never heard of it bro ... age consideration is limited to points claiming only .. once u got invitation it has nothing to do


----------



## expatdude

babar nawaz said:


> Dont know in my case but it was quick
> 
> medicals done on 13th ausgust and visa granted on 20th august


You grant after meds was super fast. V.Lucky


----------



## expatdude

babar nawaz said:


> Hello friends
> 
> australian visa is label free according to DIAC ...and u need not to stamp it on the passport...my question ... is there any other thing needed to be done...soemthing from australian embassy ....what will one show to the immigration official on pakistan airports if he is moving to OZ


Nothing to do just check with air lines whether u r ok to board.


----------



## gladiator007

Friends,
I have done some analysis on 176 (S.S) timeline on the people who have applied between 1st January to 30th June 2012. Following is the summary:

Historical Trend (Case Lodged Between 1st January 12 To 30th June 12):
(After Online Case Lodgement)
Minimum Time Taken = 11.30 Months
Maximum Time Taken = 18.2 Months
Average Time Taken = 16.1 Months
Standard Time (75% Application) = 12 Months

So on average every application is getting delayed by 4.1 Months than their standard time line. 

I hope this analysis will help few like me to remain calm


----------



## fabregas

gladiator007 said:


> Friends,
> I have done some analysis on 176 (S.S) timeline on the people who have applied between 1st January to 30th June 2012. Following is the summary:
> 
> Historical Trend (Case Lodged Between 1st January 12 To 30th June 12):
> (After Online Case Lodgement)
> Minimum Time Taken = 11.30 Months
> Maximum Time Taken = 18.2 Months
> Average Time Taken = 16.1 Months
> Standard Time (75% Application) = 12 Months
> 
> So on average every application is getting delayed by 4.1 Months than their standard time line.
> 
> I hope this analysis will help few like me to remain calm


good work bro..IMO the average time taken for SCs is between 16.5 to 17.5 months


----------



## san89

my medicals were reffered on 28 og june and they ve got finalized on 19 of august confirmed by diac that thy ve got my finalized medicals up till today i vent been contacted by co to day i tried to call my co bt the receptionist at diac said me that u cant contact ur co u ve to wait for him to contact u on 12 august i ve talked to my co he said every thing is fine only he is waiting for the medicals to get finalized and on 19 aug medicals got finalized bt no grant letter till today and he also assured me on 12 august that when he ll receive the final medicals after that it wont take long to get grant letter m so frustrated ans tense now


----------



## xubeynalym

gladiator007 said:


> Friends,
> I have done some analysis on 176 (S.S) timeline on the people who have applied between 1st January to 30th June 2012. Following is the summary:
> 
> Historical Trend (Case Lodged Between 1st January 12 To 30th June 12):
> (After Online Case Lodgement)
> Minimum Time Taken = 11.30 Months
> Maximum Time Taken = 18.2 Months
> Average Time Taken = 16.1 Months
> Standard Time (75% Application) = 12 Months
> 
> So on average every application is getting delayed by 4.1 Months than their standard time line.
> 
> I hope this analysis will help few like me to remain calm


But people like me, does get excited by looking at the minimum time taken because this gives a feeling if few are getting Grants within that particular time frame then why not me.

Honestly speaking, I am now anxious to see a silver mail. But on the other hand, I keep my self calm too because this causes a lot of waste of time as I constantly check websites and forums to inquire the statuses of other 175/176 companions. 

Well, this is just a inner feeling that DIAC will probably send a silver email to majority of the 175/176 applicants by end of OCT 2013.

Best of Luck everyone


----------



## kashifhameed45

Assalam-o-Alikum to All,

Is there anyone belong to Automotive field and apply Australia under Motor Mechanic Occupation ?


----------



## bukhari

xubeynalym said:


> But people like me, does get excited by looking at the minimum time taken because this gives a feeling if few are getting Grants within that particular time frame then why not me.
> 
> Honestly speaking, I am now anxious to see a silver mail. But on the other hand, I keep my self calm too because this causes a lot of waste of time as I constantly check websites and forums to inquire the statuses of other 175/176 companions.
> 
> Well, this is just a inner feeling that DIAC will probably send a silver email to majority of the 175/176 applicants by end of OCT 2013.
> 
> Best of Luck everyone


I really wish that.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> I really wish that.. :fingerscrossed:


!75/176 dont feel low. Another 176 applicant djmalik (Apr2012) got medical call today.


----------



## gladiator007

fabregas said:


> good work bro..IMO the average time taken for SCs is between 16.5 to 17.5 months


Bro fabregas fabregas
What does IMO means?


----------



## SMShoaib

san89 said:


> my medicals were reffered on 28 og june and they ve got finalized on 19 of august confirmed by diac that thy ve got my finalized medicals up till today i vent been contacted by co to day i tried to call my co bt the receptionist at diac said me that u cant contact ur co u ve to wait for him to contact u on 12 august i ve talked to my co he said every thing is fine only he is waiting for the medicals to get finalized and on 19 aug medicals got finalized bt no grant letter till today and he also assured me on 12 august that when he ll receive the final medicals after that it wont take long to get grant letter m so frustrated ans tense now


Were your CO asked to do the medicals or you did it yourself?


----------



## xubeynalym

Imo = in my opinion


----------



## xubeynalym

mimran said:


> !75/176 dont feel low. Another 176 applicant djmalik (Apr2012) got medical call today.


My expectation grows even further now


----------



## gladiator007

Bro what was his time line? can you share??


----------



## gladiator007

mimran said:


> !75/176 dont feel low. Another 176 applicant djmalik (Apr2012) got medical call today.


What was his time line? can you please share?


----------



## mimran

gladiator007 said:


> What was his time line? can you please share?



IELTS: Dec'11 | ACS (263111): Feb'12 | Vic SS: Mar'12 | 176 visa online: Apr'12 | Meds: FL | CO Assigned: May'12 | Meds/PCC Call: Aug'13


----------



## kashifhameed45

seniors please help me.

If i apply under the 489 sub class for Motor Mechanic (321211) In NWS.
What are the chances of acceptation?

I have 6 band in each and 5 years experience in same.
Hopefully I'll get 55 point but not sure.

Please advice


----------



## RockerX

Dear friends,

Can someone kindly help me understand the location of IOM Karachi suboffice, as I have to appear for the medicals over there very soon.

I do know the address just want to understand the location so I can reach there without hassle.Is it situated just opposite to the "Khaadi / Denizen" stores on Tipu Sultan road Karsaz? (The lane just before the gelato icecream)?

I did see a banner IOM just opposite to the Khaadis store, but it looked more like a bunaglow rather than a proper clinic..?

Regards,

RX


----------



## san89

hi smshoaib,
yup m co said me to do med on 3 june n got appointment on 20 june n thy got reffered on 28 june


----------



## dynamicmoodz

RockerX said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Can someone kindly help me understand the location of IOM Karachi suboffice, as I have to appear for the medicals over there very soon.
> 
> I do know the address just want to understand the location so I can reach there without hassle.Is it situated just opposite to the "Khaadi / Denizen" stores on Tipu Sultan road Karsaz? (The lane just before the gelato icecream)?
> 
> I did see a banner IOM just opposite to the Khaadis store, but it looked more like a bunaglow rather than a proper clinic..?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


You are correct. Its opp. Khadi`s store. It is a banglow.


----------



## SMShoaib

RockerX said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Can someone kindly help me understand the location of IOM Karachi suboffice, as I have to appear for the medicals over there very soon.
> 
> I do know the address just want to understand the location so I can reach there without hassle.Is it situated just opposite to the "Khaadi / Denizen" stores on Tipu Sultan road Karsaz? (The lane just before the gelato icecream)?
> 
> I did see a banner IOM just opposite to the Khaadis store, but it looked more like a bunaglow rather than a proper clinic..?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Bacha baghal mein, dhindora shehr mein
That is indeed IMO


----------



## RockerX

LOL. Thanks for confirming the location friends.

Regards,

RX



SMShoaib said:


> Bacha baghal mein, dhindora shehr mein
> That is indeed IMO


----------



## Siddiqui

*Any one Going to Adelaide In Jan'14*

Dear All

I am planning to reloacte to Adelaide in Jan 14, is there anyone from Khi intended to move in Jan or Feb?

Regards

Siddiqui


----------



## dynamicmoodz

Siddiqui said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am planning to reloacte to Adelaide in Jan 14, is there anyone from Khi intended to move in Jan or Feb?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Siddiqui


I`m moving to Adelaide in the end of this September.


----------



## Addi

dynamicmoodz said:


> I`m moving to Adelaide in the end of this September.[/QUOTE
> 
> I recently got my grant and will be moving to Adelaide too in November, can u tell me the best suburb there which has more of paki community?


----------



## kashifhameed45

Nobody here to help me ?
seniors please help me. :'(


----------



## msvayani

kashifhameed45 said:


> Nobody here to help me ?
> seniors please help me. :'(


What's up buddy?


----------



## kashifhameed45

msvayani said:


> What's up buddy?


seniors please help me.

If i apply under the 489 sub class for Motor Mechanic (321211) In NWS.
What are the chances of acceptation?

I have 6 band in each and 5 years experience in same.
Hopefully I'll get 55 point but not sure.

Is skill assessment interview is necessary for the above occupation?
I have seen some thread talking about this interview but I am not sure is it necessary or not?
Please advice


----------



## khanash

please dont mind if this question have been answered before.....
1)how will i make payment with the credit card whose limit is only 2. lac while the sum required is more than 7 lacs.i called citibank they said u will have to make payment in installments of 2.5 lacs.....i think DIac takes payment in one go???
2) secondly what is card validation code....citibank says its card expiry date but the space given in form for it is very small....please share which way the date was written ??/
any help would be highly appreciated..


----------



## ahad

kashifhameed45 said:


> seniors please help me.
> 
> If i apply under the 489 sub class for Motor Mechanic (321211) In NWS.
> What are the chances of acceptation?
> 
> I have 6 band in each and 5 years experience in same.
> Hopefully I'll get 55 point but not sure.
> 
> Is skill assessment interview is necessary for the above occupation?
> I have seen some thread talking about this interview but I am not sure is it necessary or not?
> Please advice


you need to have your degree \ qualification assessed as well as your experience . so in short assessment is necessary


----------



## kashifhameed45

ahad said:


> you need to have your degree \ qualification assessed as well as your experience . so in short assessment is necessary


thanks for reply
I know assessment is necessary for the degree/ qualification and for the experience.
But I want to know skill assessment interview/ practical test. I think vetassess department is taking this test.


----------



## khanash

kashifhameed45 said:


> thanks for reply
> I know assessment is necessary for the degree/ qualification and for the experience.
> But I want to know skill assessment interview/ practical test. I think vetassess department is taking this test.


yes this practical is the part of assessment for all the trade occupations....so u will have to apper in the practical ....and i think it is not done in pakistan probably u will have to go to other country


----------



## kashifhameed45

khanash said:


> yes this practical is the part of assessment for all the trade occupations....so u will have to apper in the practical ....and i think it is not done in pakistan probably u will have to go to other country


I just now visit vetassess department website and i have found that this test is only for those who belong to nominated country.

YES! as long as you are applying for migration and you are:
-	a skilled tradesperson
-	a citizen (passport holder) from one of the nominated countries listed below
-	applying for one of the nominated occupations listed in below
Table 1 is for the Offshore Skills Assessment Program (Permanent migration).
Table 2 is for the 457 Skills Assessment Program (Temporary migration).
Table 3 is for Optional Skills Assessment – Licensed trades.
Table 4 is for Optional Skills Assessment.


Table 1: Offshore Skills Assessment Program (Permanent migration)
NOMINATED COUNTRIES
•	China (including Hong Kong and Macau) 
•	Fiji 
•	India 
•	Ireland 
•	Korea (Sth) 
•	Philippines 
•	South Africa 
•	Sri Lanka 
•	United Arab Emirates 
•	United Kingdom 


Table 2: 457 Skills Assessment Program (Temporary migration)
NOMINATED COUNTRIES
•	Brazil 
•	China (including Hong Kong and Macau)
•	Fiji 
•	India 
•	Papua New Guinea 
•	Philippines 
•	South Africa 
•	Thailand 
•	Vietnam 
•	Zimbabwe 


Table 3: Optional Skills Assessment – Licensed trades
If you are an overseas-trained tradesperson applying for a skills assessment in a licensed occupation regardless of your country of origin, you may apply to have your skills assessed through this option. For more information, please visit Licensing.

NOMINATED COUNTRIES
• Canada
• Ireland
• Poland
• South Africa
• Sri Lanka
• United Kingdom
• United States of America


Table 4: Optional Skills Assessment
A skills assessment in the following countries and occupations through the Offshore Skills Assessment Program is optional, rather than required. Applicants who have a formal trade qualification may choose to apply to TRA through the Migration Skills Assessment program.


NOMINATED COUNTRIES
•China (including Hong Kong and Macau)
• Fiji 
• India 
• Ireland 
• Korea (Sth) 
• Philippines 
• South Africa 
• Sri Lanka 
• United Arab Emirates 
• United Kingdom
• Brazil
• Papua New Guinea 
• Thailand
• Vietnam
• Zimbabwe


So its look like this test is not belong to me and I just have to get the Assessment from TRA.


----------



## Cyima

khanash said:


> please dont mind if this question have been answered before.....
> 1)how will i make payment with the credit card whose limit is only 2. lac while the sum required is more than 7 lacs.i called citibank they said u will have to make payment in installments of 2.5 lacs.....i think DIac takes payment in one go???
> 2) secondly what is card validation code....citibank says its card expiry date but the space given in form for it is very small....please share which way the date was written ??/
> any help would be highly appreciated..


For your first query, Its not necessary but i knew some one who contacted his family abroad to pay with his credit card.. worked for him!

Card validation code is basically 3 numbers at the back of credit card.. these numbers are used to verify the credit card along with the cred card number.


----------



## nuked

Siddiqui said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am planning to reloacte to Adelaide in Jan 14, is there anyone from Khi intended to move in Jan or Feb?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Siddiqui


Jan is far bro, we have people excited to move soon, my days to 29 October arent passing by. Why does the time fly so sloooooowww???????        :bolt: :angel:


----------



## msvayani

Let me share with you something...

Looks like my CO has looked into my case today because I can see all statuses in "Documents Checklist" are now marked as MET except PCC, which I have already submitted on the 23rd this month.

Hopefully, not very far away from the grant Inshallah.


----------



## nuked

msvayani said:


> Let me share with you something...
> 
> Looks like my CO has looked into my case today because I can see all statuses in "Documents Checklist" are now marked as MET except PCC, which I have already submitted on the 23rd this month.
> 
> Hopefully, not very far away from the grant Inshallah.


That is some very good news, MashAllah! All the best bro!


----------



## asad747

*Reporting Grant!*

My friend received grant today.. His timeline is as follows;

Name: Siddiqui
Occupation Code: Analyst Programmer
175 Applied: 23 June 2011
CO Assign: December 2012
MED/PCC Request: July 2013
Grant: 27th August 2013


Waiting Anxiously for Some long awaited activity in Sub-Class 189


----------



## msvayani

asad747 said:


> *Reporting Grant!*
> 
> My friend received grant today.. His timeline is as follows;
> 
> Name: Siddiqui
> Occupation Code: Analyst Programmer
> 175 Applied: 23 June 2011
> CO Assign: December 2012
> MED/PCC Request: July 2013
> Grant: 27th August 2013
> 
> 
> Waiting Anxiously for Some long awaited activity in Sub-Class 189


As this is 175 visa, CO assigned date must be Dec 2011.


----------



## asad747

Nope. His CO got assigned very late.


----------



## dynamicmoodz

I had a plan to move to Adelaide on 17th September. But today I received a very good job offer from Canada and I have accepted it. However, I will do a validation trip sometime this September with my family. 

I am a 176 applicant sponsored by SA. Can you guys confirm if I can do the validation trip in Sydney/Melbourne for 1 week and do not visit SA?

Can you guys suggest from experience; which one is the better place for tourism?


----------



## nuked

dynamicmoodz said:


> I had a plan to move to Adelaide on 17th September. But today I received a very good job offer from Canada and I have accepted it. However, I will do a validation trip sometime this September with my family.
> 
> I am a 176 applicant sponsored by SA. Can you guys confirm if I can do the validation trip in Sydney/Melbourne for 1 week and do not visit SA?
> 
> Can you guys suggest from experience; which one is the better place for tourism?


As long as you cross the immigration of Australia, any location, your visa will be validated. All the best!


----------



## expatdude

I need an advise i confirmed from IOM center they told me that ours medicals are graded 'A'. 

should i ask CO about my medical clearance as on the day after medical my CO told me that ours medical has been referred.

Thanks


----------



## ahad

I need to say this out loud man !!!!!! ...... when will THEY start giving grants to 189ners .... DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Impatient22

expatdude said:


> I need an advise i confirmed from IOM center they told me that ours medicals are graded 'A'.
> 
> should i ask CO about my medical clearance as on the day after medical my CO told me that ours medical has been referred.
> 
> Thanks


I don't think that would be of any help, as what IOM thinks as OK might not be OK in CO's point of view. Sometimes I feel as if referring medical is just another waste of time of applicant and nothing else. 

Hope ur medicals are finalized soon.


----------



## nuked

ahad said:


> I need to say this out loud man !!!!!! ...... when will THEY start giving grants to 189ners .... DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Patience bro Patience.. :juggle: a bit :boxing: a bit :spit: a bit


----------



## mahmood1365

Hi everyone. I am a single male applicant from Iran. I have a question and already asked my CO but she hasnt responded yet. 

My CO emailed me this morning saying that my external checks have been completed and she now needs my police check letter in order to grant my visa. She has given me 28 days but I don't think I will be able to provide it within this time frame due to some circumstances beyond my control. 

is it possible to request an extension ? I have heard CO take the 28-day deadline quite seriously and visa can be rejected if the document isnt provided by then. 

Please advise me. Many thanks. Below is my timeline. 

visa subclass 189 ( skilled independent )
lodged in DEC 2012 

Co allocation late Jan 2013 
Form80 and 1221 and CV submitted in mid FEB 
CO email asking for PCC 27 August


----------



## usman.shahid

mahmood1365 said:


> Hi everyone. I am a single male applicant from Iran. I have a question and already asked my CO but she hasnt responded yet.
> 
> My CO emailed me this morning saying that my external checks have been completed and she now needs my police check letter in order to grant my visa. She has given me 28 days but I don't think I will be able to provide it within this time frame due to some circumstances beyond my control.
> 
> is it possible to request an extension ? I have heard CO take the 28-day deadline quite seriously and visa can be rejected if the document isnt provided by then.
> 
> Please advise me. Many thanks. Below is my timeline.
> 
> visa subclass 189 ( skilled independent )
> lodged in DEC 2012
> 
> Co allocation late Jan 2013
> Form80 and 1221 and CV submitted in mid FEB
> CO email asking for PCC 27 August


are u in australia already?


----------



## mahmood1365

usman.shahid said:


> are u in australia already?


No, I am currently in Iran. I have never been to Australia before


----------



## RockerX

Excellent news. Best of luck for getting the grant soon buddy 

Regards,

RX



msvayani said:


> Let me share with you something...
> 
> Looks like my CO has looked into my case today because I can see all statuses in "Documents Checklist" are now marked as MET except PCC, which I have already submitted on the 23rd this month.
> 
> Hopefully, not very far away from the grant Inshallah.


----------



## sajid021

Hi folks

Below is my application updates

Applied for NSW SS on Feb 13
Got NSW approval on June 13
Lodged visa application on June 13
CO assigned & Medical requested on July 13
Medical done on Aug 13
visa grant on 23 Aug 13

Thanks
Sajid


----------



## bhashmi

Hello dude. I lodged my 190 visa application last week and thinking about getting PCC and medical before the CO allocation to save the time of 1.5 months of processing time. As I have seen most of people do it to save the time. 

Is it a good idea to get the PCC and medical before the CO allocation being a Pakistani guy??


----------



## JP Mosa

mahmood1365 said:


> Hi everyone. I am a single male applicant from Iran. I have a question and already asked my CO but she hasnt responded yet.
> 
> My CO emailed me this morning saying that my external checks have been completed and she now needs my police check letter in order to grant my visa. She has given me 28 days but I don't think I will be able to provide it within this time frame due to some circumstances beyond my control.
> 
> is it possible to request an extension ? I have heard CO take the 28-day deadline quite seriously and visa can be rejected if the document isnt provided by then.
> 
> Please advise me. Many thanks. Below is my timeline.
> 
> visa subclass 189 ( skilled independent )
> lodged in DEC 2012
> 
> Co allocation late Jan 2013
> Form80 and 1221 and CV submitted in mid FEB
> CO email asking for PCC 27 August




you can request for extension.....by providing recept of PCC application......to show that you done your part............most cases CO consider and understand that it takes long for certain docs to receive....

Cheers


----------



## sajid021

Hi folks

Below is my application updates

Applied for NSW SS on Feb 13
Got NSW approval on June 13
Lodged visa application on June 13
CO assigned & Medical requested on July 13
Medical done on Aug 13
visa grant on 23 Aug 13

Thanks
Sajid


----------



## JP Mosa

sajid021 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Below is my application updates
> 
> Applied for NSW SS on Feb 13
> Got NSW approval on June 13
> Lodged visa application on June 13
> CO assigned & Medical requested on July 13
> Medical done on Aug 13
> visa grant on 23 Aug 13
> 
> Thanks
> Sajid


congrazz dude.........have fun..............:whoo:


----------



## mahmood1365

JP Mosa said:


> you can request for extension.....by providing recept of PCC application......to show that you done your part............most cases CO consider and understand that it takes long for certain docs to receive....
> 
> Cheers



Okay thanks. Hopefully my CO will respond to me soon and give me some options. I guessI should have done my PCC before hand but CO didnt request it when she was allocated to my case  anyways, will see how it goes


----------



## alihasan

sajid021 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Below is my application updates
> 
> Applied for NSW SS on Feb 13
> Got NSW approval on June 13
> Lodged visa application on June 13
> CO assigned & Medical requested on July 13
> Medical done on Aug 13
> visa grant on 23 Aug 13
> 
> Thanks
> Sajid


Congratulations brother.


----------



## Bravo

sajid021 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Below is my application updates
> 
> Applied for NSW SS on Feb 13
> Got NSW approval on June 13
> Lodged visa application on June 13
> CO assigned & Medical requested on July 13
> Medical done on Aug 13
> visa grant on 23 Aug 13
> 
> Thanks
> Sajid


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## Cyima

dynamicmoodz said:


> I had a plan to move to Adelaide on 17th September. But today I received a very good job offer from Canada and I have accepted it. However, I will do a validation trip sometime this September with my family.
> 
> I am a 176 applicant sponsored by SA. Can you guys confirm if I can do the validation trip in Sydney/Melbourne for 1 week and do not visit SA?
> 
> Can you guys suggest from experience; which one is the better place for tourism?


For the state sponsored visa, you MUST visit the same state for validation if you are planning to move there,... otherwise if you are not planning to return...i don't think it would matter!


----------



## opfian

sajid021 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Below is my application updates
> 
> Applied for NSW SS on Feb 13
> Got NSW approval on June 13
> Lodged visa application on June 13
> CO assigned & Medical requested on July 13
> Medical done on Aug 13
> visa grant on 23 Aug 13
> 
> Thanks
> Sajid


Mabroook!!


----------



## dynamicmoodz

Cyima said:


> For the state sponsored visa, you MUST visit the same state for validation if you are planning to move there,... otherwise if you are not planning to return...i don't think it would matter!


This is not true. I confirmed with SA that I can do the validation trip anywhere in Australia.


----------



## Beee

Guys please help. We got the following email from the CO after all the documents are completed and Medicals etc are complete:




> I acknowledge receipt of your email. I understand that the time taken to process your application may be causing concern to you and your family.
> 
> Whilst the Department provides indicative service standards around the processing of visa applications, actual processing times for individual applications will vary. This is dependent upon on a number of factors, including the complexity of the individual’s circumstances, the number of applications lodged with this office, the priority processing arrangements and the planning levels for the particular visa. In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now.
> 
> The Migration Program planning levels for your visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. It is incumbent on the Department to manage planning levels over the duration of the entire program year, ending 30 June 2014. This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available.
> 
> Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application.
> 
> In the meantime, I advise you to check the department’s website for updated information regarding allocation, processing and any changes to the skilled Migration Program which may affect you.
> 
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.


what does this mean?? we applied for 489 Family Sponsored, not Regional Sponsored so why does this quota thing apply for us?


----------



## nuked

Beee said:


> Guys please help. We got the following email from the CO after all the documents are completed and Medicals etc are complete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what does this mean?? we applied for 489 Family Sponsored, not Regional Sponsored so why does this quota thing apply for us?


It seems like a canned response, if family sponsorship does not have quotas, you shouldn't be worried.


----------



## mimran

Beee said:


> Guys please help. We got the following email from the CO after all the documents are completed and Medicals etc are complete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what does this mean?? we applied for 489 Family Sponsored, not Regional Sponsored so why does this quota thing apply for us?


AFAIK, there are limited quota for Family sponsorship, however there is no quota as such for state or regional sponsorship.


----------



## SMShoaib

Beee said:


> Guys please help. We got the following email from the CO after all the documents are completed and Medicals etc are complete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what does this mean?? we applied for 489 Family Sponsored, not Regional Sponsored so why does this quota thing apply for us?


Almost every visa type has its own quota, some less and some more. Please check this link for the updated quota of the whole migration program.

Migration Program Statistics - Statistics - Publications, Research and Statistics

Please also note that this quota is just a plan, if some quota fill then immigration authorities have option to increase it. We have seen this in case of family sponsored visa in the last two year.


----------



## imranali82

*Silver mail*

A friend of mine, who applied on 175 in march 2012, got his silver mail today.... his CO allocation was June 2012, and SC started probably in July 2012, Form 80 was frontloaded.... I hope its a morale booster to all the members who are waiting in queue...


Regards


----------



## msvayani

imranali82 said:


> A friend of mine, who applied on 175 in march 2012, got his silver mail today.... his CO allocation was June 2012, and SC started probably in July 2012, Form 80 was frontloaded.... I hope its a morale booster to all the members who are waiting in queue...
> 
> 
> Regards


Yes, it's a morale booster indeed. eace:


----------



## waseem_expat

Hi friend,

can someone please advise me on how to get details of the Tax I paid for last 6-7 years.

I already have a NTN certificate and all of my Income Tax (for last 6-7 years) was paid against my NTN number. Is there any way I can go to FBR and request them to give me detailed pdf/letter which states Tax I paid each month.

thank you very much


----------



## bhashmi

bhashmi said:


> Hello dude. I lodged my 190 visa application last week and thinking about getting PCC and medical before the CO allocation to save the time of 1.5 months of processing time. As I have seen most of people do it to save the time.
> 
> Is it a good idea to get the PCC and medical before the CO allocation being a Pakistani guy??



Is someone here in the thread. help on this?????


----------



## msvayani

bhashmi said:


> Is someone here in the thread. help on this?????


I would suggest you to wait for CO allocation. Despite 190 is the fastest route but being a Pakistani, you never know how much time it will take to process the application.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bhashmi

msvayani said:


> I would suggest you to wait for CO allocation. Despite 190 is the fastest route but being a Pakistani, you never know how much time it will take to process the application.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks dear. to being the first one to answer my query


----------



## SMShoaib

bhashmi said:


> Is someone here in the thread. help on this?????


There is 95% chance that your case will not be referred to lengthy SC. So if you can take that risk you may go for FL your medicals to reduce the grant time.


----------



## SMShoaib

imranali82 said:


> A friend of mine, who applied on 175 in march 2012, got his silver mail today.... his CO allocation was June 2012, and SC started probably in July 2012, Form 80 was frontloaded.... I hope its a morale booster to all the members who are waiting in queue...
> 
> 
> Regards


Please reconfirm his visa type or timeline as I applied in Feb-12 and got CO in Aug-12 (after around 6 months). He applied in March-12 and got CO in June-12 (after around 3 month)... :confused2:
Hard to digest :eyebrows:


----------



## dynamicmoodz

One of my friend received his silver email today. He is a 175 applicant and CO assigned in Jan 2012.


----------



## xubeynalym

SMShoaib said:


> Please reconfirm his visa type or timeline as I applied in Feb-12 and got CO in Aug-12 (after around 6 months). He applied in March-12 and got CO in June-12 (after around 3 month)... :confused2:
> Hard to digest :eyebrows:


SMShoaib, I think this is okay because "ausnss" and "asadumar" have got COs assigned quicker than others, and both are of almost same time frame.

xubeynalym


----------



## imranali82

SMShoaib said:


> Please reconfirm his visa type or timeline as I applied in Feb-12 and got CO in Aug-12 (after around 6 months). He applied in March-12 and got CO in June-12 (after around 3 month)... :confused2:
> Hard to digest :eyebrows:


This is 100% accurate, please see my timeline i applied on 26th June 2012, and CO assigned and SC started on 26 August 2012. I think it has to do with workload, financial year closing, and a lot of other factors... also after CO alottment the SC can be different as well, for example my friends SC started in July 2012, and completed as of today (based on silver mail) so that would mean approx 13 months, but seeing the trends on the excel sheet this may take 12 ~ 18 months, depends on country of travel, the way your local agencies handle the case etc.

if you look at the excel sheet and compare times of applied date vs co alottment this variation is clearly visible....

Wishing everyone gets his/her grant as early as possible


----------



## SMShoaib

imranali82 said:


> This is 100% accurate, please see my timeline i applied on 26th June 2012, and CO assigned and SC started on 26 August 2012. I think it has to do with workload, financial year closing, and a lot of other factors... also after CO alottment the SC can be different as well, for example my friends SC started in July 2012, and completed as of today (based on silver mail) so that would mean approx 13 months, but seeing the trends on the excel sheet this may take 12 ~ 18 months, depends on country of travel, the way your local agencies handle the case etc.
> 
> if you look at the excel sheet and compare times of applied date vs co alottment this variation is clearly visible....
> 
> Wishing everyone gets his/her grant as early as possible


This is a good news for 175/176 applicants. We have now getting sufficient data to conclude that the average SC time is reduced to 15 months instead of 18 months.


----------



## waseem_expat

any help please 


waseem_expat said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> can someone please advise me on how to get details of the Tax I paid for last 6-7 years.
> 
> I already have a NTN certificate and all of my Income Tax (for last 6-7 years) was paid against my NTN number. Is there any way I can go to FBR and request them to give me detailed pdf/letter which states Tax I paid each month.
> 
> thank you very much


----------



## exxpat

waseem_expat said:


> any help please


Salam Waseem,

If you had a National Taxation Number and it was with your HR people during those 6 years and you received your salary after tax deduction from them, then simply ask your HR people to issue you a detailed salary slip, mentioning the tax deductions. 

I believe DIAC is not concerned if you paid tax or not, provided they can verify your employment and salary slips. As long as the employer is valid (verifiable), no one cares about tax details. However, do get your slips notarized. That will affirm that the candidate is providing a legalized document, verifiable by one of your employer or Taxation Department or Notary representative.

The second way is to go to Tax office and ask them to issue you a Tax statement for that period against your NTN. Then you can upload both NTN and Tax Statement. But i guess first option is easier and better by all means.

May Allah help you.


----------



## kashifhameed45

exxpat said:


> Salam Waseem,
> 
> If you had a National Taxation Number and it was with your HR people during those 6 years and you received your salary after tax deduction from them, then simply ask your HR people to issue you a detailed salary slip, mentioning the tax deductions.
> 
> I believe DIAC is not concerned if you paid tax or not, provided they can verify your employment and salary slips. As long as the employer is valid (verifiable), no one cares about tax details. However, do get your slips notarized. That will affirm that the candidate is providing a legalized document, verifiable by one of your employer or Taxation Department or Notary representative.
> 
> The second way is to go to Tax office and ask them to issue you a Tax statement for that period against your NTN. Then you can upload both NTN and Tax Statement. But i guess first option is easier and better by all means.
> 
> May Allah help you.


Brother Assalam-o-Alikum

I have a one question. If someone can not arrange pay slip from his previous employer because he was receiving a cash amount every month then what should he do? 
I don't have NTN also.


----------



## exxpat

kashifhameed45 said:


> Brother Assalam-o-Alikum
> 
> I have a one question. If someone can not arrange pay slip from his previous employer because he was receiving a cash amount every month then what should he do?
> I don't have NTN also.


well, my humble opinion would be to get your bank statement for the entire period and highlighting the Salary Cheques (as they will be in a sequence for every month). Another thing would be to get a letter from your company stating that Mr. X was employed from this period to this period and all his salary was disbursed using cash/cheque. Get a small listing (table) on letter which mentions cash amount given for each month/quarter and make sure it is on company letter head and ask the HR person to put his contact details with stamp. Get it notarized as well.

As i know in cash scenarios, the bank statement is very vital. So a confirmation letter from the company (verifiable through HR details) and a notarized bank statement will be enough. And leave the rest to Allah.


----------



## opfian

I just made a pivot table on Pakistani Applicants DIAC Timelines excel sheet ... some of you might be interested to see the result


Image attached


----------



## opfian

I just made a pivot table on Pakistani Applicants DIAC Timelines excel sheet ... some of you might be interested to see the result


----------



## Waqar Hemani

look at my timeline below. moreover Case officer email us everything received and in processing when my Agent asked, Nothing heard after that. Almost 10 months, hope before 12 months i will receive it. I am in sydney since last 4.5 years,was student before.


----------



## Cyima

kashifhameed45 said:


> Brother Assalam-o-Alikum
> 
> I have a one question. If someone can not arrange pay slip from his previous employer because he was receiving a cash amount every month then what should he do?
> I don't have NTN also.


I would agree with exxpat on this one. Get a bank statement or the letter from the company that states you are/were employed from this date to that date with that much salary. I think this should be enough.. In my case i used bank statement and the letter both to make my case strong.


----------



## Harish2013

Waqar Hemani said:


> look at my timeline below. moreover Case officer email us everything received and in processing when my Agent asked, Nothing heard after that. Almost 10 months, hope before 12 months i will receive it. I am in sydney since last 4.5 years,was student before.


OMG～～～
Your case might be forgotten by the CO, or CO left DIAC already and no one took over since..
You need call DIAC for status


----------



## Cyima

Addi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got my grant for subclass 190, i included my mother when applying but as a non migrating applicant, i also submitted her PCC and medical... Now i want to call her, how can i do that? She is totaly dependant on me... is there a possibility she can migrate to aus..


Parents waiting period for pr is around 10 years.... plus parents have to undergo balance of relation test where more then half of their children must be residing in Australia in order to be considered for the visa... my best bet is to call her on extended parent visit visa which can be upto 5 years provided some terms and conditions


----------



## Cognos Man

opfian said:


> I just made a pivot table on Pakistani Applicants DIAC Timelines excel sheet ... some of you might be interested to see the result
> 
> 
> Image attached


Nice! 190 guys seems to be in a T20 format. 

ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..


----------



## gladiator007

opfian said:


> I just made a pivot table on Pakistani Applicants DIAC Timelines excel sheet ... some of you might be interested to see the result
> 
> 
> Image attached


what is the duration of this table brother?


----------



## opfian

gladiator007 said:


> what is the duration of this table brother?


Its having all these cases from excel sheet. Cases from 2008 till date have been recorded in this sheet


----------



## gladiator007

opfian said:


> Its having all these cases from excel sheet. Cases from 2008 till date have been recorded in this sheet


Oh IC, can you please kind enough to attach a similar table with cases only from January 2012 as those are most relevant to us?


----------



## asad747

Hopeless condition in Sub Class 189  its getting on my nerves now 






opfian said:


> I just made a pivot table on Pakistani Applicants DIAC Timelines excel sheet ... some of you might be interested to see the result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image attached


----------



## opfian

gladiator007 said:


> Oh IC, can you please kind enough to attach a similar table with cases only from January 2012 as those are most relevant to us?


Ok i will try to add lodgement time period


----------



## opfian

asad747 said:


> Hopeless condition in Sub Class 189  its getting on my nerves now


Agreed ... 189 is showing poorest possible performance


----------



## nuked

> Originally Posted by *opfian*
> Agreed ... 189 is showing poorest possible performance.





> Originally Posted by *Cognos Man*
> Nice! 190 guys seems to be in a T20 format.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..


Apparently, from what I see in this is no surprise, but of all surprises was the immediate halting of state sponsorships from most of the IT and few engineering occupations recently.

Keeping in view that when the occupational ceilings were reset recently in July 2013, where most of the places got filled immediately with a backlog from last year's application and also keeping in mind the influx of new applications, this delay should be of no surprise at all. 

What I see from this is and which should be pretty obvious, 

- the core purpose of state sponsorship is for faster processing so that states get what they need, and they are bound to process them because it is the reason why people are opting mainly for state sponsorship. The huge numbers are eating up spaces in the beginning of year, they are bound to process the backlogs with higher priority, keeping others on hold.

What we might see this year should be, 

- the backlogs to go minimal as Skill Select don't necessarily mean you are welcomed immediately. If they have spaces left, and if you are better than others, then you are asked to apply for. (I don't mean any offences to anyone with any low score, but it is the bitter reality.)

- We *MIGHT* see lots of grants with a major chunk of backlogs clearing in coming months

- State sponsorship opening again next month i.e. September 2013, but with the revised policy of no priority over others should bring a relief (i.e. Pro-rata processing) to all candidates with same priority processing.

- Also with surprising new addition to fees *AGAIN* starting from September 2013, Applying to Australia might be deterring to further new applications, so only candidates who have the highest probability of scoring would opt for it.

- Next year, lots of IT/Engineering occupations might vanish from the list of requirements for Australia.

- And with no doubt, its going to be like Canada, where only a handful of visa applications would be accepted like 500 or so per year for engineering/IT,

Any further comments on this are welcomed.

All the Best!


----------



## SMShoaib

asad747 said:


> Hopeless condition in Sub Class 189  its getting on my nerves now


Situation is hopeless because hopes are high. 
Lower down your hopes, same situation will become hopeful. 

The formula of lower down your hope is to keep the trend of 175/176 trend in mind. Right now, people are receiving their medical calls after around 15 months from their CO allocation.


----------



## waseem_expat

thank you very much exxpat.
alas my HR people are not that bright and helpful. they refused to provide me past salary certificates. I have pay slips of only current year.

my pay slips are in PDF form and my bank statement is also in PDF. Do you think DIAC will accept soft copies or they insist on scanned hard copies ?




exxpat said:


> Salam Waseem,
> 
> If you had a National Taxation Number and it was with your HR people during those 6 years and you received your salary after tax deduction from them, then simply ask your HR people to issue you a detailed salary slip, mentioning the tax deductions.
> 
> I believe DIAC is not concerned if you paid tax or not, provided they can verify your employment and salary slips. As long as the employer is valid (verifiable), no one cares about tax details. However, do get your slips notarized. That will affirm that the candidate is providing a legalized document, verifiable by one of your employer or Taxation Department or Notary representative.
> 
> The second way is to go to Tax office and ask them to issue you a Tax statement for that period against your NTN. Then you can upload both NTN and Tax Statement. But i guess first option is easier and better by all means.
> 
> May Allah help you.


----------



## waseem_expat

do we really need to get the bank statement notarized ? now a days almost every bank provides a PDF/Excel sheet through e-Banking. would not that work ?



exxpat said:


> well, my humble opinion would be to get your bank statement for the entire period and highlighting the Salary Cheques (as they will be in a sequence for every month). Another thing would be to get a letter from your company stating that Mr. X was employed from this period to this period and all his salary was disbursed using cash/cheque. Get a small listing (table) on letter which mentions cash amount given for each month/quarter and make sure it is on company letter head and ask the HR person to put his contact details with stamp. Get it notarized as well.
> 
> As i know in cash scenarios, the bank statement is very vital. So a confirmation letter from the company (verifiable through HR details) and a notarized bank statement will be enough. And leave the rest to Allah.


----------



## nuked

waseem_expat said:


> thank you very much exxpat.
> alas my HR people are not that bright and helpful. they refused to provide me past salary certificates. I have pay slips of only current year.
> 
> my pay slips are in PDF form and my bank statement is also in PDF. Do you think DIAC will accept soft copies or they insist on scanned hard copies ?


IMO, if you can print them out, get them notarized, that should suffice, I did the same.


----------



## Aussi_pak

Hi everyone,
im new to this forum and just need all members help and guidence
im from pakistan and my husband hold a student visa subclass 573 and i wish to accompany him as spouse visa (dunt know what is subclass of spouse visa)
i have applied for spouse visa in 5th july 2013 at 31 july 2013 we get email from DIAC that our application is invalid as my husband did not include me in his initial visa application
we provide them evidiance that we have married after visa granted and after that they reply back on 8 august 2013 that the application is now valid now they will work on it
we again send our application but still no answer


----------



## nuked

waseem_expat said:


> do we really need to get the bank statement notarized ? now a days almost every bank provides a PDF/Excel sheet through e-Banking. would not that work ?


All the documents, taken from online/printed should be certified, a notary serves as certification that you are sending a legitimate document (it can be a lie from Pakistan assuming notary people don't care about the document contents and put their stamp for the money and let people go and do whatever they feel like).

General Skilled Migration

This link should help you.

All the best!


----------



## M_Asim

*I've been bypassed*



imranali82 said:


> A friend of mine, who applied on 175 in march 2012, got his silver mail today.... his CO allocation was June 2012,
> Regards


I am happy for the guy but this actually demoralizes me a bit as I applied in Jan 2012 as ICT Business Analyst and got a CO in May 2012. Form 80 etc. were completed by 13 Jun 2012. Recently I was asked for a proof of my primary education. No medical/PCC demanded yet. What is wrong there?


----------



## expatdude

In addition to Cyima comment. As you have already your mother in your dependent in the application I think you can apply for her later. IMO i would suggest you find out the way of dependent applicant honestly speaking i do not know for non migrant applicant but i can assure that it should not take longer time for her to be in aus as she is already in your application. The better visit some/few consultant.

Thanks




Addi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got my grant for subclass 190, i included my mother when applying but as a non migrating applicant, i also submitted her PCC and medical... Now i want to call her, how can i do that? She is totaly dependant on me... is there a possibility she can migrate to aus..


----------



## SMShoaib

M_Asim said:


> I am happy for the guy but this actually demoralizes me a bit as I applied in Jan 2012 as ICT Business Analyst and got a CO in May 2012. Form 80 etc. were completed by 13 Jun 2012. Recently I was asked for a proof of my primary education. No medical/PCC demanded yet. What is wrong there?


Nothing to worry about. Please consult the timesheet for your expected grant
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## expatdude

I request everyone put their timelines in their signature so that that any one can get help from you either or give you.


----------



## bukhari

M_Asim said:


> I am happy for the guy but this actually demoralizes me a bit as I applied in Jan 2012 as ICT Business Analyst and got a CO in May 2012. Form 80 etc. were completed by 13 Jun 2012. Recently I was asked for a proof of my primary education. No medical/PCC demanded yet. What is wrong there?


My friend if its any consolation I have applied in Dec 2011 for 176 sub class.. got CO in jan 2012, and submitted docs in Feb 2012. I am still waiting for medical call as well.. :angel:
So hang in there. Just wait for good times and dream surfing on bondi beach until we get there..


----------



## Vic2013

I did my medicals on August 20.

Whenever I try to check the status of the medicals to confirm if they have been uploaded I get the following error.


This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


How can I confirm whether medical were uploaded? What does this error mean?


----------



## kashifhameed45

exxpat said:


> well, my humble opinion would be to get your bank statement for the entire period and highlighting the Salary Cheques (as they will be in a sequence for every month). Another thing would be to get a letter from your company stating that Mr. X was employed from this period to this period and all his salary was disbursed using cash/cheque. Get a small listing (table) on letter which mentions cash amount given for each month/quarter and make sure it is on company letter head and ask the HR person to put his contact details with stamp. Get it notarized as well.
> 
> As i know in cash scenarios, the bank statement is very vital. So a confirmation letter from the company (verifiable through HR details) and a notarized bank statement will be enough. And leave the rest to Allah.


Thanks Bro for use full information
I can not able to get the bank statement because I was getting a cas salary and no bank acount i have it that time. So the eaxy way to get the details in Comapny Head paper


----------



## kashifhameed45

Cyima said:


> I would agree with exxpat on this one. Get a bank statement or the letter from the company that states you are/were employed from this date to that date with that much salary. I think this should be enough.. In my case i used bank statement and the letter both to make my case strong.


Thanks Brother


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> - State sponsorship opening again next month i.e. September 2013, but with the revised policy of no priority over others should bring a relief (i.e. Pro-rata processing) to all candidates with same priority processing.
> 
> - And with no doubt, its going to be like Canada, where only a handful of visa applications would be accepted like 500 or so per year for engineering/IT,
> 
> All the Best!


Nice analysis and agree with you. Canada started queue jumping policy and messed up its immigration system badly. Queue jumping policy always give a bad name to immigration system, where people applying late get visa early and people in the queue waiting for ever.

Thanks God, Ausie have realized this and making a sensible decision. Otherwise, there seems no logic in granting 190 visa in 6 months, where 176 are not getting visas even in 18 months, although both are equivalent visas.


----------



## roposh

Senior Plz Help!

1) Do we have to present/upload all salary slips? I have been working for 7 years, so it means 84 salary slips??

2) Does all salary slips and bank statement also needs to be notarized?


regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Senior Plz Help!
> 
> 1) Do we have to present/upload all salary slips? I have been working for 7 years, so it means 84 salary slips??
> 
> 2) Does all salary slips and bank statement also needs to be notarized?
> 
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


1/ Yes!

2/ Yes!

All the Best!


----------



## ScorpKing

nuked said:


> 1/ Yes!
> 
> 2/ Yes!
> 
> All the Best!



not really...you dont have to upload 84 slips...just upload 2 slips for each year..


----------



## Beee

roposh said:


> Senior Plz Help!
> 
> 1) Do we have to present/upload all salary slips? I have been working for 7 years, so it means 84 salary slips??
> 
> 2) Does all salary slips and bank statement also needs to be notarized?
> 
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


1. My spouse (the main applicant) didnt provide all and CO was ok with it.
2. We didnt notarize any salary slips and bank statements, just submitted a color scan and CO accepted that.


----------



## waseem_expat

Beee, 

your bank statements were hard copies, which you scanned and emailed to CO ?
or
you downloaded soft copies direct from bank's website? and sent the same soft copy to your CO 




Beee said:


> 1. My spouse (the main applicant) didnt provide all and CO was ok with it.
> 2. We didnt notarize any salary slips and bank statements, just submitted a color scan and CO accepted that.


----------



## Beee

waseem_expat said:


> Beee,
> 
> your bank statements were hard copies, which you scanned and emailed to CO ?
> or
> you downloaded soft copies direct from bank's website? and sent the same soft copy to your CO


Hard copies that we had saved. Scanned n uploaded. N we didn't submit all of them.


----------



## nabsha

*Med/PCC Requested But...*

Hi All,

Some Good News, I have just received the request for Medical and PCC from case Officer. But, meanwhile there has been a new entry in our family(baby boy) and I am in the process of making his passport which will take around 30 days or so.

Currently the case office has request following information

-Police Clearance
---Myself
---Wife

- Medical
--- Myself
--- Wife
--- Daughter(5 yrs)


Now I see I have two options

1. I provide the requested information to the case officer(med and police clearance of myself, wife and daughter) and once my son's passport is ready, I fill the change of circumstances form and update his details and then wait for medical request from the case officer

2. I notify the case officer about the new born, and tell them passport will be available in a months time. Once passport is ready, fill circumstances changed(1022 form) and then wait for case office to request police clearance for all again?

May be there are other options too. I am all open for your suggestions and advise. My process has already been delayed quite a lot so I dont want to delay it further.


Regards,
Nabeel


----------



## Beee

nabsha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some Good News, I have just received the request for Medical and PCC from case Officer. But, meanwhile there has been a new entry in our family(baby boy) and I am in the process of making his passport which will take around 30 days or so.
> 
> Currently the case office has request following information
> 
> -Police Clearance
> ---Myself
> ---Wife
> 
> - Medical
> --- Myself
> --- Wife
> --- Daughter(5 yrs)
> 
> Now I see I have two options
> 
> 1. I provide the requested information to the case officer(med and police clearance of myself, wife and daughter) and once my son's passport is ready, I fill the change of circumstances form and update his details and then wait for medical request from the case officer
> 
> 2. I notify the case officer about the new born, and tell them passport will be available in a months time. Once passport is ready, fill circumstances changed(1022 form) and then wait for case office to request police clearance for all again?
> 
> May be there are other options too. I am all open for your suggestions and advise. My process has already been delayed quite a lot so I dont want to delay it further.
> 
> Regards,
> Nabeel


We almost went through rhe


----------



## Beee

nabsha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some Good News, I have just received the request for Medical and PCC from case Officer. But, meanwhile there has been a new entry in our family(baby boy) and I am in the process of making his passport which will take around 30 days or so.
> 
> Currently the case office has request following information
> 
> -Police Clearance
> ---Myself
> ---Wife
> 
> - Medical
> --- Myself
> --- Wife
> --- Daughter(5 yrs)
> 
> Now I see I have two options
> 
> 1. I provide the requested information to the case officer(med and police clearance of myself, wife and daughter) and once my son's passport is ready, I fill the change of circumstances form and update his details and then wait for medical request from the case officer
> 
> 2. I notify the case officer about the new born, and tell them passport will be available in a months time. Once passport is ready, fill circumstances changed(1022 form) and then wait for case office to request police clearance for all again?
> 
> May be there are other options too. I am all open for your suggestions and advise. My process has already been delayed quite a lot so I dont want to delay it further.
> 
> Regards,
> Nabeel


Sorry for the above post.
We almost went through the same thing. Here's what we did n it will save u time.

Send CO form 1022 with baby's name etc n also send his birth cert. Ask CO to add baby to ur application. Tell her/him u have applied for passport. Also ask CO to give you HAP ID for baby's medicals.

It takes time to add baby to application so while CO does that u guys go ahead n do medicals n get PCC. 
You cant do baby's medicals without passport so when u get that go n get his medicals done too.

It will save you time even if your medicals get referred. 

If you inform CO to wait for baby's passport , your application might get on hold ...
Good luck!


----------



## nabsha

Thanks for advise.

some questions
- So once I have my son's passport do I have to send the 1022 again?
- Can the case officer himself put the application on hold once he learns I have already applied for passport and will update information again?
- Any ideas how long does it take to add baby to application

Regards,


----------



## Beee

- So once I have my son's passport do I have to send the 1022 again?
~ year it will be better to send it again because u will need to give the CO ur son's passport number etc.

- Can the case officer himself put the application on hold once he learns I have already applied for passport and will update information again?
~ no, he/she won't if you don't tell him/her to wait or give her a reason to wait.
Just tell him/her that kindly add my newborn(name) to my application, I have attached his birth cert n applied for his passport. In the meantime I have taken appointment at so n so date for the medicals of myself, my spouse (name) n our daughter (name). 
If PCC are ready submit them too. 

- Any ideas how long does it take to add baby to application
~ it depends on how active ur CO is. Mine didn't bother after we submitted 1022 n birth cert so after 3 weeks I had to call her n remind her n then she added the newborn to our application in a day.


----------



## nabsha

thanks a lot


Beee said:


> - So once I have my son's passport do I have to send the 1022 again?
> ~ year it will be better to send it again because u will need to give the CO ur son's passport number etc.
> 
> - Can the case officer himself put the application on hold once he learns I have already applied for passport and will update information again?
> ~ no, he/she won't if you don't tell him/her to wait or give her a reason to wait.
> Just tell him/her that kindly add my newborn(name) to my application, I have attached his birth cert n applied for his passport. In the meantime I have taken appointment at so n so date for the medicals of myself, my spouse (name) n our daughter (name).
> If PCC are ready submit them too.
> 
> - Any ideas how long does it take to add baby to application
> ~ it depends on how active ur CO is. Mine didn't bother after we submitted 1022 n birth cert so after 3 weeks I had to call her n remind her n then she added the newborn to our application in a day.


----------



## msvayani

waseem_expat said:


> Beee,
> 
> your bank statements were hard copies, which you scanned and emailed to CO ?
> or
> you downloaded soft copies direct from bank's website? and sent the same soft copy to your CO


Notarizing payslips and bank statements doesn't help because it doesn't make sense. The person notarizing cannot verify the details mentioned in the payslips or bank statements.

In your case, you can use the bank statements you have downloaded from the internet but these MUST be signed and stamped by the bank. It is the bank who can verify the content, not the notary person.

Payslips doesn't need to get notarized as well. If you want, your HR department can stamp and sign those payslips for you. I have submitted payslips without any sign or stamps, and it was accepted by my CO.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Harish2013 said:


> OMG～～～
> Your case might be forgotten by the CO, or CO left DIAC already and no one took over since..
> You need call DIAC for status


No man my CO knows everything i call him 2 months ago and he was saying we are waiting for few things blah blah blah. I think they are doing external security checks. But thats simply frustrating when you have to wait for so long. My other Nepalese and indian friends got within 1 to 2 months :/


----------



## waseem_expat

Getting bank statements singed by a bank is not an easy task. They are very reluctant . 
CO wont accept it without bank's stamp ? 



msvayani said:


> Notarizing payslips and bank statements doesn't help because it doesn't make sense. The person notarizing cannot verify the details mentioned in the payslips or bank statements.
> 
> In your case, you can use the bank statements you have downloaded from the internet but these MUST be signed and stamped by the bank. It is the bank who can verify the content, not the notary person.
> 
> Payslips doesn't need to get notarized as well. If you want, your HR department can stamp and sign those payslips for you. I have submitted payslips without any sign or stamps, and it was accepted by my CO.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## msvayani

waseem_expat said:


> Getting bank statements singed by a bank is not an easy task. They are very reluctant .
> CO wont accept it without bank's stamp ?


Getting bank statements is your right. They might charge some amount but they cannot deny giving you bank statements. Internet Statements without bank stamps will not work as these can be modified very easily. 

From your post, I guess you are in Karachi. Which bank is it?


----------



## waseem_expat

msvayani said:


> Getting bank statements is your right. They might charge some amount but they cannot deny giving you bank statements. Internet Statements without bank stamps will not work as these can be modified very easily.
> 
> From your post, I guess you are in Karachi. Which bank is it?


yes I am located in Karachi.. There are three banks in fact, MCB, UBL And Standard Chartered.


----------



## nuked

I used my bank statements printed from the internet, and got them notarized.

That worked for me.


----------



## kashifhameed45

waseem_expat said:


> yes I am located in Karachi.. There are three banks in fact, MCB, UBL And Standard Chartered.




Assalam-o-Alikum Bro,

Which occupation are you going apply?
Have you taken the Ielrs exam or not?


----------



## waseem_expat

Walekum Asalam Kashif,
Software Engineer and yes I am done with IELTS.
IELTS result : R:7 , L:7.5, W:6.5, S:6.5 



kashifhameed45 said:


> Assalam-o-Alikum Bro,
> 
> Which occupation are you going apply?
> Have you taken the Ielrs exam or not?


----------



## waseem_expat

Question on a different topic. Team 13 asked me for Form 80, mine and spouse's. My CO (a few days later) also asked for spouse's 80.

I am emailing Form 80 to Team 13 now. Should I upload spouse's Form 80 on eVisa portal too ? or Team 13 will forward the same file to my CO ?

CO Email excerpt 
-----------
- please respond to all requests generated by Team 13 to Team 13. The documentation will be stored in a shared file so there will be no need
to send the same documents to your case officer.
Please note that this form is required regardless of whether or not a copy has been previously
provided.

-------------


----------



## msvayani

waseem_expat said:


> yes I am located in Karachi.. There are three banks in fact, MCB, UBL And Standard Chartered.


I have submitted bank statements from NBP, Bank Alfalah, and UBL. In all cases, I just went there and asked for bank statements. They provided the statements within 15-30 minutes. Only NBP asked me to write an application for bank statements, which I did and they produced the statements same day.

All stamped and signed without any hassle.


----------



## waseem_expat

Getting statement is no issue, I meant they are reluctant to sign and stamp it. 

how was you experience. did you get those signed easily ?



msvayani said:


> I have submitted bank statements from NBP, Bank Alfalah, and UBL. In all cases, I just went there and asked for bank statements. They provided the statements within 15-30 minutes. Only NBP asked me to write an application for bank statements, which I did and they produced the statements same day.


----------



## msvayani

waseem_expat said:


> Getting statement is no issue, I meant they are reluctant to sign and stamp it.
> 
> how was you experience. did you get those signed easily ?


Just tell them you need to get these signed and stamped due to visa purposes and they will do it.


----------



## babar nawaz

roposh said:


> Senior Plz Help!
> 
> 1) Do we have to present/upload all salary slips? I have been working for 7 years, so it means 84 salary slips??
> 
> 2) Does all salary slips and bank statement also needs to be notarized?
> 
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I didnt verified my salary slips or bank statments...nor the CO asked me...


----------



## kashifhameed45

babar nawaz said:


> I didnt verified my salary slips or bank statments...nor the CO asked me...



But if we are going to apply for skill assessment then is it necessary?


----------



## gladiator007

hello


----------



## waseem_expat

Kashif,

It would be easier for people to answer you queries if you had a signature telling at what stage you are. you can update yours from below link
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

Regarding your query, I assume you are referring to ACS. you dont need bank statements for ACS. Just get a detailed experience letter from each of your companies. color scan the original one (no notorization needed)

your experience letter must have following.
- start /end date of your tenure. 
- if its current job make sure there is current date somewhere on the letter
- Should be on company letter head
- Description of what you did/do in your company. 
- working as full time (nice to have but not necessarily required)









kashifhameed45 said:


> But if we are going to apply for skill assessment then is it necessary?


----------



## kashifhameed45

waseem_expat said:


> Kashif,
> 
> It would be easier for people to answer you queries if you had a signature telling at what stage you are. you can update yours from below link
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature
> 
> Regarding your query, I assume you are referring to ACS. you dont need bank statements for ACS. Just get a detailed experience letter from each of your companies. color scan the original one (no notorization needed)
> 
> your experience letter must have following.
> - start /end date of your tenure.
> - if its current job make sure there is current date somewhere on the letter
> - Should be on company letter head
> - Description of what you did/do in your company.
> - working as full time (nice to have but not necessarily required)



Thanks Bro.


----------



## xubeynalym

gladiator007 said:


> hello


Hi Gladiator007, seems like you're trying to share some good news with us. Let me guess, did you got your silver email or what?

xubeynalym


----------



## kashifhameed45

I have get 5 band in Ielts.
reading : 4.5
writing : 5
listening : 5
speaking : 6

I'm very tens now


----------



## Impatient22

Big day coming... ! Medicals on 2nd Sept. Hoping all goes fine in one go.
Then the last ultimate wait of GOLDEN EMAIL... ! 

On a different note, following sites have been added as my favorites  
Real Estate - Find Property, Homes, Houses | realestateview.com.au 
http://gumtree.com.au/


----------



## Impatient22

Big day coming... ! Medicals on 2nd Sept. Hoping all goes fine in one go.
Then the last ultimate wait of GOLDEN EMAIL... ! 

On a different note, following sites have been added as my favorites  

Real Estate - Find Property, Homes, Houses | realestateview.com.au 
http://gumtree.com.au/


----------



## alihasan

kashifhameed45 said:


> I have get 5 band in Ielts.
> reading : 4.5
> writing : 5
> listening : 5
> speaking : 6
> 
> I'm very tens now


Sorry to hear this brother. I kind of remember you saying that you have 6 each. What happened with that result? Can't you use that one?


----------



## kashifhameed45

alihasan said:


> Sorry to hear this brother. I kind of remember you saying that you have 6 each. What happened with that result? Can't you use that one?



I was expecting that I'll get minimum 6 band and I was sure but today when i saw result its telling me different story


----------



## Vic2013

Hi everyone - i have the same persistent problem that i can not log in to check the progress!

Till date ever since I submitted the visa application I haven't been able to do that even ONCE.

Has this happened with any one? 

I am using the correct information I know for certain. Please tell me if this has happened to anyone? If yes what was the solution? Thanks


----------



## Waterbeads

Dear All,

I am new to this thread and will be applying to ICT Account Manager in a couple of days... working on the documents and waiting for the IELTS... the test date is on 7th Sept so till i get my result i am collecting all the documents... so any suggestion or anything that i should take care and consider in specific.. sharing the experience and help would be appreciate.


----------



## waseem_expat

don't despair .. one never gets the desired results in first time. It is not unachievable just requires hard work and persistence. You can definitely improve your results. 




kashifhameed45 said:


> I was expecting that I'll get minimum 6 band and I was sure but today when i saw result its telling me different story


----------



## roposh

Vic2013 said:


> Hi everyone - i have the same persistent problem that i can not log in to check the progress!
> 
> Till date ever since I submitted the visa application I haven't been able to do that even ONCE.
> 
> Has this happened with any one?
> 
> I am using the correct information I know for certain. Please tell me if this has happened to anyone? If yes what was the solution? Thanks


Thats weird. I have not come across any case like that before. Hope some other member can help you out with this. Did you call DIAC? Senf an email to CO explaining him the problem.
Also, I am sure you must have done it hundred times but again re-ccheck the link with some other member who is already at the same stage. The one link that I know off is this;
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

regards,
Roposh


----------



## expatdude

All the best bro.




Impatient22 said:


> Big day coming... ! Medicals on 2nd Sept. Hoping all goes fine in one go.
> Then the last ultimate wait of GOLDEN EMAIL... !
> 
> On a different note, following sites have been added as my favorites
> Real Estate - Find Property, Homes, Houses | realestateview.com.au
> http://gumtree.com.au/


----------



## SMShoaib

Vic2013 said:


> Hi everyone - i have the same persistent problem that i can not log in to check the progress!
> 
> Till date ever since I submitted the visa application I haven't been able to do that even ONCE.
> 
> Has this happened with any one?
> 
> I am using the correct information I know for certain. Please tell me if this has happened to anyone? If yes what was the solution? Thanks


A friend of mine facing same problem. His timeline is similar to yours.


----------



## SMShoaib

Waterbeads said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to this thread and will be applying to ICT Account Manager in a couple of days... working on the documents and waiting for the IELTS... the test date is on 7th Sept so till i get my result i am collecting all the documents... so any suggestion or anything that i should take care and consider in specific.. sharing the experience and help would be appreciate.


If possible, apply for 190 instead of 189. There is 95% chance that you will get grant within 3 months after application submission.
If you go for 189, there is 99% chance that you will have to wait 15-20 months after application submission.

Best of luck


----------



## babar nawaz

kashifhameed45 said:


> But if we are going to apply for skill assessment then is it necessary?


no for skill assessment u dont have to submitt bansksatment ...it has nothing to do with it...


----------



## nuked

SMShoaib said:


> If possible, apply for 190 instead of 189. There is 95% chance that you will get grant within 3 months after application submission.
> If you go for 189, there is 99% chance that you will have to wait 15-20 months after application submission.
> 
> Best of luck


Shoaib, Are you forgetting/negating the fact that unlike 189, 190 subclass is under immense pressure especially in IT?

Before going through State Sponsorship way, I would recommend to make sure what is the future ahead of state sponsorship.

All the best.


----------



## alihasan

SMShoaib said:


> If possible, apply for 190 instead of 189. There is 95% chance that you will get grant within 3 months after application submission.
> If you go for 189, there is 99% chance that you will have to wait 15-20 months after application submission.
> 
> Best of luck


Completely agreed.


----------



## TV Buff

SMShoaib said:


> If possible, apply for 190 instead of 189. There is 95% chance that you will get grant within 3 months after application submission.
> If you go for 189, there is 99% chance that you will have to wait 15-20 months after application submission.
> 
> Best of luck


We haven't really had anyone (189 applicants) wait 20 months for you to conjure that probability.


----------



## opfian

insanesanatic said:


> Today I noticed something strange while I logged-in to check my 189 application lodged in Jan 2013
> 
> For the following 3 items, the date received disappeared;
> 
> Travel Document - Date Missing - Received
> Work Experience - Date Missing - Received
> Work Experience - Date Missing - Received
> 
> Also, I frontloaded my health and form 80. I have a link for both these items even though they were received on March, 2013
> 
> - Organise your health examination
> - Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> Any ideas?



nothing to worry about ... its my normal observation that sometimes your profile reflect incorrect information .. probably developers from DIAC are working to improve their website ... it will become normal in a day or two


----------



## xubeynalym

Any grants, any MED/PCC call or any update; friends plz share it with us, believe you me this is like oxygen for me now.


----------



## Impatient22

Me..! 
Got med/PCC call on 13th Aug. PCC sent, done with medicals today... now the wait game. Wish me luck. 

Hope u feel oxygenated now


----------



## nuked

Impatient22 said:


> Me..!
> Got med/PCC call on 13th Aug. PCC sent, done with medicals today... now the wait game. Wish me luck.
> 
> Hope u feel oxygenated now



All the Best!


----------



## Avatar82

Guys any luck for 189 applicants..if there is any news so plz share..


----------



## Vic2013

so how does one know whether their meds got referred?
My "organize your health..." link is still there, so is my spouse's but for my child it has disappeared? Does it mean ours got referred?

Also what is the average time for the referred meds to get cleared?

thanks in advance


----------



## SMShoaib

nuked said:


> Shoaib, Are you forgetting/negating the fact that unlike 189, 190 subclass is under immense pressure especially in IT?
> 
> Before going through State Sponsorship way, I would recommend to make sure what is the future ahead of state sponsorship.
> 
> All the best.


Bro, I am neither forgetting nor negating the fact. I am just comparing the timeline of the two visa type.


----------



## SMShoaib

TV Buff said:


> We haven't really had anyone (189 applicants) wait 20 months for you to conjure that probability.


Bro, I wouldn't want to write 'infinity' as the upper bound. ound:


----------



## Avatar82

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, I wouldn't want to write 'infinity' as the upper bound. ound:


u mean to say that Paki applicants who have applied for 189 after July'12 are still waiting and there is no update so far..


----------



## ahszar

Hi Fellas,

Glad to see a lot of info-sharing here. My situation is:

1. Nominated occupation is Mechanical Engineer
2. Submitted EOI for 189 visa in March 2013
3. Got EOI invitation in April 1st week's time
4. Lodged e-visa application by mid April 2013
5. Got CO assigned in 1st week of May2013 (Team 4)
6. CO asked for Form 80, Spouse IELTS, PCC & my payslips in his first correspondence
7. Submitted all documents accept spouse's IELTS by mid of May 2013
8. Submitted spouse's IELTS result by 1st week of June 2013
9. Another team - Team 13 approached me for educational documents in mid of July 2013
10. Submitted my educational documents despite being provided earlier in application

Since then, they have gone quite.

I am a Pakistani with good travel history in three different countries with duration of stay spanning well above an year in all three cases.

I haven't been asked for medicals yet, not sure if I should wait for CO to request that or go about doing that.

Can anyone please share their thoughts on the progress of my application?


----------



## nuked

ahszar said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> Glad to see a lot of info-sharing here. My situation is:
> 
> 1. Nominated occupation is Mechanical Engineer
> 2. Submitted EOI for 189 visa in March 2013
> 3. Got EOI invitation in April 1st week's time
> 4. Lodged e-visa application by mid April 2013
> 5. Got CO assigned in 1st week of May2013 (Team 4)
> 6. CO asked for Form 80, Spouse IELTS, PCC & my payslips in his first correspondence
> 7. Submitted all documents accept spouse's IELTS by mid of May 2013
> 8. Submitted spouse's IELTS result by 1st week of June 2013
> 9. Another team - Team 13 approached me for educational documents in mid of July 2013
> 10. Submitted my educational documents despite being provided earlier in application
> 
> Since then, they have gone quite.
> 
> I am a Pakistani with good travel history in three different countries with duration of stay spanning well above an year in all three cases.
> 
> I haven't been asked for medicals yet, not sure if I should wait for CO to request that or go about doing that.
> 
> Can anyone please share their thoughts on the progress of my application?


I don't think you can book medicals yet, until your CO has allowed your application to accept medicals, none of the e-testing centres in Pakistan, especially IOM will be able to book medicals for you (they confirm this on phone with you). You can confirm with them by calling their number and providing your TRN, they can confirm to you if your medical call has been initiated by CO or not yet.

You may also think about dropping an email to get an update on the application, and if that doesn't help for a week or so, you should try and call them.

Apparently as stated above by Shoaib, avg. time of processing for 189, seems around 20+ months, starting from when you lodged the application.

All the best!


----------



## Avatar82

ahszar said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> Glad to see a lot of info-sharing here. My situation is:
> 
> 1. Nominated occupation is Mechanical Engineer
> 2. Submitted EOI for 189 visa in March 2013
> 3. Got EOI invitation in April 1st week's time
> 4. Lodged e-visa application by mid April 2013
> 5. Got CO assigned in 1st week of May2013 (Team 4)
> 6. CO asked for Form 80, Spouse IELTS, PCC & my payslips in his first correspondence
> 7. Submitted all documents accept spouse's IELTS by mid of May 2013
> 8. Submitted spouse's IELTS result by 1st week of June 2013
> 9. Another team - Team 13 approached me for educational documents in mid of July 2013
> 10. Submitted my educational documents despite being provided earlier in application
> 
> Since then, they have gone quite.
> 
> I am a Pakistani with good travel history in three different countries with duration of stay spanning well above an year in all three cases.
> 
> I haven't been asked for medicals yet, not sure if I should wait for CO to request that or go about doing that.
> 
> Can anyone please share their thoughts on the progress of my application?


Bro one thing..did ur CO asked for Ielts of ur Spouse directly or did u sent him the medium of instruction certificate first instead of that earlier as its an alternative to Ielts?


----------



## ahszar

Hi Avatar82,

CO asked for her proof of functional english. There was no mention of IELTS and neither did I submit english-medium-instruction certificate for her, however, IELTS seem to be the most obvious option among the ones listed in below mentioned link:

Functional English

Regards


----------



## Avatar82

ahszar said:


> Hi Avatar82,
> 
> CO asked for her proof of functional english. There was no mention of IELTS and neither did I submit english-medium-instruction certificate for her, however, IELTS seem to be the most obvious option among the ones listed in below mentioned link:
> 
> Functional English
> 
> Regards


Thanks..the reason for inquiring was because i opted the below one:
- evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
And till now havn't heard anything from Co regarding any changes (like to provide Ielts instead of the above one) to fulfill this Functional English part of Spouse so its seems he has accepted it..what do u say?


----------



## Impatient22

IMO, CO asks for IELTS of spouse if applicant is claiming points for spouse also. If not then medium of instruction letter from University should suffice.


----------



## ahszar

nuked said:


> I don't think you can book medicals yet, until your CO has allowed your application to accept medicals, none of the e-testing centres in Pakistan, especially IOM will be able to book medicals for you (they confirm this on phone with you). You can confirm with them by calling their number and providing your TRN, they can confirm to you if your medical call has been initiated by CO or not yet.
> 
> You may also think about dropping an email to get an update on the application, and if that doesn't help for a week or so, you should try and call them.
> 
> Apparently as stated above by Shoaib, avg. time of processing for 189, seems around 20+ months, starting from when you lodged the application.
> 
> All the best!


Sorry nuked,

I should have updated my profile first, as I moved to UAE some four months back. If the same advice works for UAE, I will call the panel hospital in Dubai and quote them my TRN to try my luck.

Sending emails to CO and calling DIAC, I will save that for rainy days :rain: What do you think?

Regards


----------



## mike alic

Assalam o alikum

one of mine friends submitted 175 in july 2011

CO was assigned on Mar 2012.
and form 80 was submitted in Mar 2012 ..

After that there is no update. Recently he contacted CO, who told that its still in processing. . 

May I know what should he do now?

Thanks


----------



## Impatient22

mike alic said:


> Assalam o alikum
> 
> one of mine friends submitted 175 in july 2011
> 
> CO was assigned on Mar 2012.
> and form 80 was submitted in Mar 2012 ..
> 
> After that there is no update. Recently he contacted CO, who told that its still in processing. .
> 
> May I know what should he do now?
> 
> Thanks


His application might be under external security checks which usually takes around 12-18 months.


----------



## ahszar

Avatar82 said:


> Thanks..the reason for inquiring was because i opted the below one:
> - evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
> And till now havn't heard anything from Co regarding any changes (like to provide Ielts instead of the above one) to fulfill this Functional English part of Spouse so its seems he has accepted it..what do u say?


Your spouse seem to have fulfilled one of the criteria. They should not ask for her IELTS in this case.

Regards


----------



## nuked

ahszar said:


> Sorry nuked,
> I should have updated my profile first, as I moved to UAE some four months back. If the same advice works for UAE, I will call the panel hospital in Dubai and quote them my TRN to try my luck.


Sorry about? whatever the reason, no issues. I think they have one system in place, and it should be same in UAE too, whats the hurry? there is no harm confirming with them. Medicals in UAE will cost way high than medicals in Pakistan. If that is something of concern to you.



ahszar said:


> Sending emails to CO and calling DIAC, I will save that for rainy days :rain: What do you think?


You are not wasting any of your credits if you call them now or later nothing being saved for any rainy days , but no issues if you don't want to.

All the best!


----------



## Hiki

Hi can 189ers post the names of their CO teams which they have been assigned ?


----------



## Hiki

SMShoaib said:


> If possible, apply for 190 instead of 189. There is 95% chance that you will get grant within 3 months after application submission.
> If you go for 189, there is 99% chance that you will have to wait 15-20 months after application submission.
> 
> Best of luck


I think that for 189 they have set up a time of 1 year to visa being allotted after the application lodging ?


----------



## mike alic

Impatient22 said:


> His application might be under external security checks which usually takes around 12-18 months.


any way to know the status from there?


----------



## Impatient22

mike alic said:


> any way to know the status from there?


You cant question ASIO directly but yes you can contact IGIS (its monitors what ASIO do), but IGIS just provide you with a standard reply that your application is under processing. 

However it is recommended that you query IGIS only when a span of 12 months has been passed and your application is not finalized. 

Here is the link to contact IGIS
Contact Us: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## usman.shahid

Hiki said:


> Hi can 189ers post the names of their CO teams which they have been assigned ?


Lee ELLIS, Team 2, Adelaide


----------



## mike alic

Impatient22 said:


> You cant question ASIO directly but yes you can contact IGIS (its monitors what ASIO do), but IGIS just provide you with a standard reply that your application is under processing.
> 
> However it is recommended that you query IGIS only when a span of 12 months has been passed and your application is not finalized.
> 
> Here is the link to contact IGIS
> Contact Us: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


thanks. .


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

Avatar82 said:


> Thanks..the reason for inquiring was because i opted the below one:
> - evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
> And till now havn't heard anything from Co regarding any changes (like to provide Ielts instead of the above one) to fulfill this Functional English part of Spouse so its seems he has accepted it..what do u say?


assalam bro. it is accpeted, because i provided the same. My case is still pending because of only one pcc of my wife.


----------



## SMShoaib

Avatar82 said:


> u mean to say that Paki applicants who have applied for 189 after July'12 are still waiting and there is no update so far..


There are updates from 189 applicants and and all updates say there is no update in the status.
That's true, as per the excel sheet, there is no grant of 189 applicants applied after July'12.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

Hiki said:


> I think that for 189 they have set up a time of 1 year to visa being allotted after the application lodging ?


Yes, this is what DIAC *'stated'* at their website.
They also stated that: 'They aim to process atleast 75% of the application in this time frame.


----------



## opfian

Hiki said:


> I think that for 189 they have set up a time of 1 year to visa being allotted after the application lodging ?



It might look bit rude ... but did you see any application which has already breached benchmark of 01 year?? A BIG NOOOOO .. let their given time period of 01 year to expire At Least .


----------



## shahidyoyo

opfian said:


> It might look bit rude ... but did you see any application which has already breached benchmark of 01 year?? A BIG NOOOOO .. let their given time period of 01 year to expire At Least .


I've been following this forum for a year now and today have ultimately decided to post on this forum.
I have applied for 189 visa on 25 Sept 2012.my co was most probably allocated on 8 Nov 2012.since then I am still waiting fr routine background checks to be completed ..in a couple of days it will be a year...btw I've applied as an accountant and currently living in Perth. Everything will be clear in next few days and will also prove how well THE NEW System skillselect is working.imo it's actually the same crap


----------



## gladiator007

Friends,
One of my friend got MED / PCC, now he is confused if he needs to get his 10 months old daughter's PCC as well or there is no need for that? any one there can help.


----------



## expatdude

gladiator007 said:


> Friends,
> One of my friend got MED / PCC, now he is confused if he needs to get his 10 months old daughter's PCC as well or there is no need for that? any one there can help.


No need for her daughter pcc


----------



## alikoool

gladiator007 said:


> Friends,
> One of my friend got MED / PCC, now he is confused if he needs to get his 10 months old daughter's PCC as well or there is no need for that? any one there can help.


pcc is needed for any one who's 16 or 16+ years old .


----------



## expatdude

alikoool said:


> pcc is needed for any one who's 16 or 16+ years old .


if (age >= 16)
system.out.println("pcc required. No mafi").
else
system.out.println("no pcc required. mafi hi mafi").


----------



## Hiki

shahidyoyo said:


> I've been following this forum for a year now and today have ultimately decided to post on this forum.
> I have applied for 189 visa on 25 Sept 2012.my co was most probably allocated on 8 Nov 2012.since then I am still waiting fr routine background checks to be completed ..in a couple of days it will be a year...btw I've applied as an accountant and currently living in Perth. Everything will be clear in next few days and will also prove how well THE NEW System skillselect is working.imo it's actually the same crap


@shahid yoyo please do update us that whenever you are granted your 189 .... we all will be waiting for u ... i think u r the oldest one 189 so far .. becuz max are after nov and dec ...


----------



## Hiki

mine is Brisbane 34 for 189 subclass


----------



## samper

Hiki said:


> Hi can 189ers post the names of their CO teams which they have been assigned ?


what is urs


----------



## Moji

opfian said:


> It might look bit rude ... but did you see any application which has already breached benchmark of 01 year?? A BIG NOOOOO .. let their given time period of 01 year to expire At Least .


Hi Opfian
Tomorrow (4th Sep) will actually be a year since I lodged my 189, and unfortunately no update. I think we are in the same boat as 175/176 applicants


----------



## xuberant

Guys, I have been following this thread and I know what you guys have been going through who are waiting for more than one year or may be two years to get their immigration application approved. Well, I want to share my experience with you. 4 years ago, Pakistani people were getting PR within 4-5 months. I applied in May 2009 for 175 with this thing in mind that i will be getting PR in 4-5 months. I got case officer in October same year. All my documents got met and they verified my employment by December same year. And then there was a long silence for 15 months. Meanwhile, I got married; had a kid; joined a very good multinational company and nearly gave up idea of going to Australia. After more than 2 years of application, one day I got medicals request from CO. After medicals got finalized, within few days I got grant. But then came the point, where I had to decide should I go or not. I decide to give a shot and came to Australia with family, and luckily instantly got a job. It’s been more than 18 months now, since I moved here. The initial life after immigration is not a rosy bed. First you have to get a job and get the return of investment which you had spent. Then you have to adjust in the new country, understand their system, build up social life and do financial management. It requires a lot of patience, persistence and decision making. Everyone has gone through it. Getting PR is not the end of struggle; it’s actually beginning of a very different kind of struggle. Just be patient and persistent, and have faith. After few years, when everything will fall into places then you will be amazed by recalling the whole experience.


----------



## noixe

You are not allowed to disclose the names of your COs on this forum. You might want to read the rules. Team number and location is fine.


----------



## noixe

Waqar Hemani said:


> No man my CO knows everything i call him 2 months ago and he was saying we are waiting for few things blah blah blah. I think they are doing external security checks. But thats simply frustrating when you have to wait for so long. My other Nepalese and indian friends got within 1 to 2 months :/


That's the thing, you're not nepalese or indian, you're pakistani, and because of that, you will be made to wait while external security checks are carried out about your background and whatnot. All you can do is be patient, nothing else.


----------



## noixe

Waqar Hemani said:


> No man my CO knows everything i call him 2 months ago and he was saying we are waiting for few things blah blah blah. I think they are doing external security checks. But thats simply frustrating when you have to wait for so long. My other Nepalese and indian friends got within 1 to 2 months :/


That's the thing, you're not nepalese or indian, you're pakistani, and because of that, you will be made to wait while external security checks are carried out about your background and whatnot. All you can do is be patient, nothing else.


----------



## shahidyoyo

Hiki said:


> @shahid yoyo please do update us that whenever you are granted your 189 .... we all will be waiting for u ... i think u r the oldest one 189 so far .. becuz max are after nov and dec ...


Defiantly ...will update you guys as soon as I get any update.


----------



## opfian

Moji said:


> Hi Opfian
> Tomorrow (4th Sep) will actually be a year since I lodged my 189, and unfortunately no update. I think we are in the same boat as 175/176 applicants


Thanks for replying moji

What was ur date if CO alloctuin and submission of docs (if requested by CO)


----------



## opfian

xuberant said:


> Guys, I have been following this thread and I know what you guys have been going through who are waiting for more than one year or may be two years to get their immigration application approved. Well, I want to share my experience with you. 4 years ago, Pakistani people were getting PR within 4-5 months. I applied in May 2009 for 175 with this thing in mind that i will be getting PR in 4-5 months. I got case officer in October same year. All my documents got met and they verified my employment by December same year. And then there was a long silence for 15 months. Meanwhile, I got married; had a kid; joined a very good multinational company and nearly gave up idea of going to Australia. After more than 2 years of application, one day I got medicals request from CO. After medicals got finalized, within few days I got grant. But then came the point, where I had to decide should I go or not. I decide to give a shot and came to Australia with family, and luckily instantly got a job. It&#146;s been more than 18 months now, since I moved here. The initial life after immigration is not a rosy bed. First you have to get a job and get the return of investment which you had spent. Then you have to adjust in the new country, understand their system, build up social life and do financial management. It requires a lot of patience, persistence and decision making. Everyone has gone through it. Getting PR is not the end of struggle; it&#146;s actually beginning of a very different kind of struggle. Just be patient and persistent, and have faith. After few years, when everything will fall into places then you will be amazed by recalling the whole experience.


I liked the part " it&#146;s actually beginning of a very different kind of struggle". 

My question is how do you rate your decision of moving to AU, after 18 months of relocation.


----------



## Hiki

noixe said:


> You are not allowed to disclose the names of your COs on this forum. You might want to read the rules. Team number and location is fine.


Brother if u see the pervious comments i think none of us has wrote our co name ? We just wrote the location and number  i know co name should not be disclosed !!!


----------



## Hiki

Moji said:


> Hi Opfian
> Tomorrow (4th Sep) will actually be a year since I lodged my 189, and unfortunately no update. I think we are in the same boat as 175/176 applicants


Like i think there is no single Pakistani who has got 189 till yet ? What could be the reason for it ? In 175 n 176 there are many people who got their visas within 2 3 4 months even ... But none has got 189 till yet in 1 year


----------



## Avatar82

shahidyoyo said:


> I've been following this forum for a year now and today have ultimately decided to post on this forum.
> I have applied for 189 visa on 25 Sept 2012.my co was most probably allocated on 8 Nov 2012.since then I am still waiting fr routine background checks to be completed ..in a couple of days it will be a year...btw I've applied as an accountant and currently living in Perth. Everything will be clear in next few days and will also prove how well THE NEW System skillselect is working.imo it's actually the same crap


I have a similar case and my 1 year is completing on 23rd Sep and still SC have not been completed yet..i also think that 189 is not different than 175


----------



## shahidyoyo

Avatar82 said:


> I have a similar case and my 1 year is completing on 23rd Sep and still SC have not been completed yet..i also think that 189 is not different than 175


Have u contact ed ur co..I cannot cuz I've lodged thru an agent


----------



## opfian

Hiki said:


> Like i think there is no single Pakistani who has got 189 till yet ? What could be the reason for it ? In 175 n 176 there are many people who got their visas within 2 3 4 months even ... But none has got 189 till yet in 1 year


There is one pakistani offshore female applicant who received 189 grant, accompanied by her spouse and children. She was lucky enough to get it within 4 months of application date.


----------



## Avatar82

shahidyoyo said:


> Have u contact ed ur co..I cannot cuz I've lodged thru an agent


Yup in June and he said SC is not completed yet..I am waiting now and will ask for an update as soon as my 1 year is completed


----------



## nabsha

Hi Guys,

I have been asked to prepare police clearance and I need some clarification if someone could help.

I have provided two address in my application from Pakistan. One of Karachi and one of Islamabad. My question is should I get separate police clearance from Karachi and Islamabad or can I get police clearance from Karachi only. 

I am asking this, because I came to know that Police clearance certificate from Pakistan also mentions the residential address and duration of stay on the address. If I prepare it only from Karachi, then will this mention only one address, do I need to get another PCC for Islamabad?

Regards,
Nabeel


----------



## Hiki

opfian said:


> There is one pakistani offshore female applicant who received 189 grant, accompanied by her spouse and children. She was lucky enough to get it within 4 months of application date.


What about those 189ers who have send their medicals pcc etc to their co by their demand also ? Becuz it is said that medical n pcc is valid for one year ? So wil if visa is not allocated in this time frame then ?


----------



## nuked

nabsha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been asked to prepare police clearance and I need some clarification if someone could help.
> 
> I have provided two address in my application from Pakistan. One of Karachi and one of Islamabad. My question is should I get separate police clearance from Karachi and Islamabad or can I get police clearance from Karachi only.
> 
> I am asking this, because I came to know that Police clearance certificate from Pakistan also mentions the residential address and duration of stay on the address. If I prepare it only from Karachi, then will this mention only one address, do I need to get another PCC for Islamabad?
> 
> Regards,
> Nabeel


Nabeel,

First of all Congrats, it seems your grant is near.

One PCC from your latest address where you are currently living should suffice.

It does not matter if you have lived in multiple cities.

All the best!


----------



## roposh

Dear All,
The unexpected has happened. I have just received an email from Victoria and Alhamdullilah, my application for Victorian State Nomination has been successful. I have been asked to provide my EOI reference number so that Invitation could be sent to me.

Regards 
Roposh


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> The unexpected has happened. I have just received an email from Victoria and Alhamdullilah, my application for Victorian State Nomination has been successful. I have been asked to provide my EOI reference number so that Invitation could be sent to me.
> 
> Regards
> Roposh


Congrats brother, All the best and very good luck for the next steps ahead.


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Congrats brother, All the best and very good luck for the next steps ahead.


Thanks Bro!!!  Good luck to you too (Y)


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Thanks Bro!!!  Good luck to you too (Y)


Thank you, I am moving by the end of October, Need prayers to get settled soon.

All the best to everyone!


----------



## nabsha

Thanks a lot dear



nuked said:


> Nabeel,
> 
> First of all Congrats, it seems your grant is near.
> 
> One PCC from your latest address where you are currently living should suffice.
> 
> It does not matter if you have lived in multiple cities.
> 
> All the best!


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Thank you, I am moving by the end of October, Need prayers to get settled soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone!


Yeah, I know. I have been following you and couple of other senior members for quite some time now. Wishing you all the luck in the world. Hope you settles down well. May be we'll meet someday in Australia too


----------



## opfian

Hiki said:


> What about those 189ers who have send their medicals pcc etc to their co by their demand also ? Becuz it is said that medical n pcc is valid for one year ? So wil if visa is not allocated in this time frame then ?


CO can extend validity of these certs to couple of months. In other case applicant has to reproduce these docs by going through standard procedure of relevant authority.


----------



## noixe

One question i have about visa processing times is if the processing time is extended if you have a dependent on the application. So for example, would my processing time for 189 or 190 be different if i was applying as a single, or with a dependant on my application. 

Does anyone know any 190 applicants who've gotten their grants who applied with dependants? Or any 189 applicants who've applied with dependants had any progress?


----------



## noixe

Hiki said:


> Brother if u see the pervious comments i think none of us has wrote our co name ? We just wrote the location and number  i know co name should not be disclosed !!!


Usman Shahid stated the name bro. check his post.


----------



## Beee

Breaking the Big News here!
Alhamdollilah we got Grant today! 
Super excited!! Thank you so much for all your support! Will write a detailed post soon!


----------



## opfian

Beee said:


> Breaking the Big News here!
> Alhamdollilah we got Grant today!
> Super excited!! Thank you so much for all your support! Will write a detailed post soon!


Mabroook


----------



## samy25

Hi every one

my IELTS all 8 except reading... and reading is 6.5 
last tym my reading was 8.5. 
what a great journey of IELTS.

i am really dejected now. having no idea whats wrong with me or IELTS. my quota is almost finished of ICT BA..

prayers and suggestions needed for any pathways...


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> Hi every one
> 
> my IELTS all 8 except reading... and reading is 6.5
> last tym my reading was 8.5.
> what a great journey of IELTS.
> 
> i am really dejected now. having no idea whats wrong with me or IELTS. my quota is almost finished of ICT BA..
> 
> prayers and suggestions needed for any pathways...


Sorry to hear that but i will suggest you to try again. I strongly recommend IELETS aspirants to read book "target band 7". Its a wonderful book, emphasizing how to score 7 band in each module.

Best if luck for tour next attempt


----------



## Beee

opfian said:


> Mabroook


Thank you!


----------



## Hiki

noixe said:


> Usman Shahid stated the name bro. check his post.


Ohhh yess  i didnt noticed it anyhw ...


----------



## gladiator007

nabsha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been asked to prepare police clearance and I need some clarification if someone could help.
> 
> I have provided two address in my application from Pakistan. One of Karachi and one of Islamabad. My question is should I get separate police clearance from Karachi and Islamabad or can I get police clearance from Karachi only.
> 
> I am asking this, because I came to know that Police clearance certificate from Pakistan also mentions the residential address and duration of stay on the address. If I prepare it only from Karachi, then will this mention only one address, do I need to get another PCC for Islamabad?
> 
> Regards,
> Nabeel


Friend
Its better if you get the PCC for all cities where you have lived in the last 10 years instead submitting your last city, which your CO, may or may not accept.


----------



## nuked

gladiator007 said:


> Friend
> Its better if you get the PCC for all cities where you have lived in the last 10 years instead submitting your last city, which your CO, may or may not accept.


I have lived in 3 cities of Pakistan, Karachi birth upto 26 years, next 3 years, Islamabad and Lahore, and finally back to Karachi, I provided PCC from Karachi. Excluding my UAE stay of 4 years that was in between the first 26 years. I provided a seperate PCC from UAE. even in UAE I have lived in Ajman, Dubai, Sharjah. But only provided it from Dubai which was my last visa issuing city.

It is very clearly stated on the immigration website. No point increasing the hurdle of talking to 2 different cities police, its a nightmare dealing with Pakistani police, if you are ok to do that you are most welcome.

I hereby quote following from DIAC website:



> *Meeting the character requirement for temporary and permanent migration*
> 
> For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you may be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.
> 
> If you are applying outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information when you apply. You will be advised when it is required.
> 
> If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.
> 
> Instructions for providing character-related information are included in the health and character section of the Partner, Child, Parent and Other Family booklets which are available from this website
> 
> Subject to availability, you can obtain a printed copy from a migration office in Australia or overseas for a minimal cost.


Link to this page is: Character Requirement - Applications & Forms

Hope it helps!


----------



## opfian

nabsha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been asked to prepare police clearance and I need some clarification if someone could help.
> 
> I have provided two address in my application from Pakistan. One of Karachi and one of Islamabad. My question is should I get separate police clearance from Karachi and Islamabad or can I get police clearance from Karachi only.
> 
> I am asking this, because I came to know that Police clearance certificate from Pakistan also mentions the residential address and duration of stay on the address. If I prepare it only from Karachi, then will this mention only one address, do I need to get another PCC for Islamabad?
> 
> Regards,
> Nabeel



Only obtain PCC from your current location. PCCs are to be considered on country by country basis not cities.


----------



## nuked

samy25 said:


> Hi every one
> 
> my IELTS all 8 except reading... and reading is 6.5
> last tym my reading was 8.5.
> what a great journey of IELTS.
> 
> i am really dejected now. having no idea whats wrong with me or IELTS. my quota is almost finished of ICT BA..
> 
> prayers and suggestions needed for any pathways...


Now is the time you need to keep the faith in yourself, leaving now won't help. Go book another one and Bang it all 8!

All the best!


----------



## Hiki

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> The unexpected has happened. I have just received an email from Victoria and Alhamdullilah, my application for Victorian State Nomination has been successful. I have been asked to provide my EOI reference number so that Invitation could be sent to me.
> 
> Regards
> Roposh


Many many congratulations bro  may you be successful ? And hum 189ers ka be Allah koi rasta nikal lein


----------



## expatdude

Hiki said:


> Many many congratulations bro  may you be successful ? And hum 189ers ka be Allah koi rasta nikal lein



Hiki,

Do not get disparate. You know now he received the SS so when did he applied mostly 2-3 months before. If you analyse there is a no big difference...


----------



## Hiki

expatdude said:


> Hiki,
> 
> Do not get disparate. You know now he received the SS so when did he applied mostly 2-3 months before. If you analyse there is a no big difference...


Well most probably i wil be giving my timeline in signature but its now been more then 5 moths for the medicals n pcc of mine n 8 months of lodging  189


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

msvayani said:


> Notarizing payslips and bank statements doesn't help because it doesn't make sense. The person notarizing cannot verify the details mentioned in the payslips or bank statements.
> 
> In your case, you can use the bank statements you have downloaded from the internet but these MUST be signed and stamped by the bank. It is the bank who can verify the content, not the notary person.
> 
> Payslips doesn't need to get notarized as well. If you want, your HR department can stamp and sign those payslips for you. I have submitted payslips without any sign or stamps, and it was accepted by my CO.
> 
> Hope this helps.



In my case i was asked to provide bank statements and Payslips...All of my payslips were without stamps and signatures...and only 2 bank statements out of 5 were with signatures and stamps.... i sent them and not received any objection from the case office so i am assuming that those were accepted...

and i think they are reasonable and can understand the problem...also they can always verify in case they have doubts !!!


----------



## xuberant

opfian said:


> I liked the part " it’s actually beginning of a very different kind of struggle".
> 
> My question is how do you rate your decision of moving to AU, after 18 months of relocation.


So far its been a good decision for me and my family. Most of the Pakistanis I have met so far, I never heard any negative story. There are very few stories in which people had to do odd jobs for survival even they had a good degree. Australia is much better option than Middle East or Europe. Because with PR you enjoy almost all facilities of a citizen except few. If you can't settle up here wholly, then after 4 years you can get passport and based on it you can work and move to any other part of world with less hassle.


----------



## noixe

xuberant said:


> So far its been a good decision for me and my family. Most of the Pakistanis I have met so far, I never heard any negative story. There are very few stories in which people had to do odd jobs for survival even they had a good degree. Australia is much better option than Middle East or Europe. Because with PR you enjoy almost all facilities of a citizen except few. If you can't settle up here wholly, then after 4 years you can get passport and based on it you can work and move to any other part of world with less hassle.


I know of at least 2 stories where people had major problems after relocation to Australia, but both of them had come to Australia for studies and then decided to stay here after studies. It was extremely difficult for either of them to land a job straight after uinversity, and at least 1 of them (who had 6 years experience in Pakistan and had come to do his masters in IT) had to work at a petrol pump for 7 months before he landed a contract based job which was paying lower than the minimum rate set forth by NSW fair trade.

Not scaring anyone away or discouraging anyone about anything, but it's always good to have both sided stories. And yes, although the PR makes australia more attractive than the mIddle east, having lived in both places, you get more rights and dignity in this country, but you don't end up saving much/anything in this country. I got a lot more saving done while in the UAE, almost 15% of my monthly income was being saved. It is very expensive to live in this country. Again, just my opinion and what i've noticed, people might have different views and different experiences to mine.


----------



## expatdude

Beee said:


> Breaking the Big News here!
> Alhamdollilah we got Grant today!
> Super excited!! Thank you so much for all your support! Will write a detailed post soon!


Awesome bee n congrats


----------



## samy25

nuked said:


> Now is the time you need to keep the faith in yourself, leaving now won't help. Go book another one and Bang it all 8!
> 
> All the best!


Thank you guys..u are always a help.let me sum up my self... my cap has been reached almost so this time i am thinking to take some time before sitting in IElts again. just praying of BA stay in SOL next year

thanks to u all.. i will be around as this is the best place to get info, help and courage


----------



## myja

samy25 said:


> Hi every one
> 
> my IELTS all 8 except reading... and reading is 6.5
> last tym my reading was 8.5.
> what a great journey of IELTS.
> 
> i am really dejected now. having no idea whats wrong with me or IELTS. my quota is almost finished of ICT BA..
> 
> prayers and suggestions needed for any pathways...



Hi there

You must go for rechecking, though it would take a couple of months. There is no way that you get 6.5 in reading while you scored 8 in rest of the test. Same happened to me as they gave me 6.5 in writing while I scored 8 in reading. I went for rechecking and the score was changed to 7.5. They issued me a revised TRF. The British Council also returned me my rechecking fee as well.

All the best


----------



## expatdude

Submit the evisa application hur kiiiii 



ambproject said:


> What is the next step after filing for evisa what DIAC do next?


----------



## roposh

Dear All,
I need your help on the following query of mine.

I have got the Victoria SS and also got the invitation in SkillSelect for 190. However, I can not make a transaction untill Sep 7 due to some outstanding amount on my credit card which shall be cleared by Sep 7. 

Now my question is that can I click on 'apply visa' button and enter my details, fill up the forms, without actually making the payment? I mean does the system allow us to save our information and return back after sometime to make the payment? or Should I *don't touch* the 'apply visa' button unless I can make the transaction with my card?

Looking forward to the response.

regards,
R0posh


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> I need your help on the following query of mine.
> 
> I have got the Victoria SS and also got the invitation in SkillSelect for 190. However, I can not make a transaction untill Sep 7 due to some outstanding amount on my credit card which shall be cleared by Sep 7.
> 
> Now my question is that can I click on 'apply visa' button and enter my details, fill up the forms, without actually making the payment? I mean does the system allow us to save our information and return back after sometime to make the payment? or Should I *don't touch* the 'apply visa' button unless I can make the transaction with my card?
> 
> Looking forward to the response.
> 
> regards,
> R0posh


Logically, when you have prepared everything, I mean filled all the information, on the last step you should be asked to make a payment, as it is a lengthy application you can take time, This is a wild guess, people who have applied on line can guide you better.

All the best!


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Logically, when you have prepared everything, I mean filled all the information, on the last step you should be asked to make a payment, as it is a lengthy application you can take time, This is a wild guess, people who have applied on line can guide you better.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks Nuked!
May be someone who used the online system would be able to clarify if we can save the application during the 'visa applying process' and come back later to make payment.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## myja

Yes , it does give you the option of saving your application. I went through an agent he filled in the form with all the details, gave me the password. I logged into the on line application, reviewed all the details and then finally made the payment as the last step through credit card. I had some hickups initially and the payment couldn't get through but I managed to do it a couple of days later, Meaning even at the last step you can log out and then login into your application.

So go ahead. 



roposh said:


> Dear All,
> I need your help on the following query of mine.
> 
> I have got the Victoria SS and also got the invitation in SkillSelect for 190. However, I can not make a transaction untill Sep 7 due to some outstanding amount on my credit card which shall be cleared by Sep 7.
> 
> Now my question is that can I click on 'apply visa' button and enter my details, fill up the forms, without actually making the payment? I mean does the system allow us to save our information and return back after sometime to make the payment? or Should I *don't touch* the 'apply visa' button unless I can make the transaction with my card?
> 
> Looking forward to the response.
> 
> regards,
> R0posh


----------



## roposh

myja said:


> Yes , it does give you the option of saving your application. I went through an agent he filled in the form with all the details, gave me the password. I logged into the on line application, reviewed all the details and then finally made the payment as the last step through credit card. I had some hickups initially and the payment couldn't get through but I managed to do it a couple of days later, Meaning even at the last step you can log out and then login into your application.
> 
> So go ahead.


Oh Thank You so much Myja!

Clicking on that 'Apply Visa' button, right away 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## fslbasit

myja said:


> Hi there
> 
> You must go for rechecking, though it would take a couple of months. There is no way that you get 6.5 in reading while you scored 8 in rest of the test. Same happened to me as they gave me 6.5 in writing while I scored 8 in reading. I went for rechecking and the score was changed to 7.5. They issued me a revised TRF. The British Council also returned me my rechecking fee as well.
> 
> All the best


really myja ? your writing score was changed from 6.5 to 7.5. Big jump  I thought it rarely happens that they upgrade ur score during re-check. I also had 6.5 in writing, other three 7.5 or more.


----------



## myja

fslbasit said:


> really myja ? your writing score was changed from 6.5 to 7.5. Big jump  I thought it rarely happens that they upgrade ur score during re-check. I also had 6.5 in writing, other three 7.5 or more.


Yes it did. I took the test in Karachi and so not sure about other cities. After my case I am convinced that there are some problems with the Assessment team ( I mean capacity issues) , because for rechecking they send it to UK where the test is re-evaluated. Also , rechecking/ reevalaution option was not available four five years back , atleast I am not aware of that . If they have included it as an option this is good and at the same time it indicates that mistakes could be made while re-evaluting the papers. This is more true about writing asessment which is more subjective then rest of the sections (if it is grammatically and spelling wise correct) Logically , reading and writing abilities complement each other. if some one is performing exceptionally well in rest of the test (s)he can not simply perform that bad in one section. Nevertheless, it worked for me. Moral of the Story , If one is comfortable about one's performance in the test one should go for the re-evaluation especially when there is money back guarantee


----------



## Logical Bug

fslbasit said:


> really myja ? your writing score was changed from 6.5 to 7.5. Big jump  I thought it rarely happens that they upgrade ur score during re-check. I also had 6.5 in writing, other three 7.5 or more.


Hi all ! Well, after remaining a silent reader of this forum for almost an year, I have now decided to break the ice. The help and guidance that forum members are generously providing is tremendous and for that I thank you all.

As per my knowledge that I got from IELTS re-checking cases, Writing and Speaking modules are the strong candidate where a rechecking could affect the band. Both the modules are subjective in their nature and having a reassessment from a different examiner could have different results. 

BUT

For the objective natured Listening and Reading modules, there is a very rare chance that an examiner had made a mistake in matching candidate's answer sheet to the actual one and ultimately, a re-assessment seems to be the mirror of the actual result.

So, there is a fair chance to have Writing band increased for someone with good band in Reading, Speaking and Listening but logically, there are far less chances if someone wants to get Reading or Listening modules rechecked .... !


----------



## nuked

ambproject said:


> after how much time is Acknowledgement receipt generated


What kind of acknowledgement receipt?


----------



## msvayani

Just wanted to share something interesting... this might be the coincidence but as far as I am concerned, this has happened in my case.

Since I have lodged my application, I have got 4 CO emails inquiring additional/missing information on these dates (24 Oct 2012, 24 May 2013, 26 Jun 2013 and 26 July 2013).

On 28 Aug 2013, CO confirmed my meds are cleared and he received my both (UK and PK) PCC.

By looking this trend, I am expecting my grant between 24 to 28 Sep 2013  but I won't mind an earlier grant email at all.


----------



## opfian

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> I need your help on the following query of mine.
> 
> I have got the Victoria SS and also got the invitation in SkillSelect for 190. However, I can not make a transaction untill Sep 7 due to some outstanding amount on my credit card which shall be cleared by Sep 7.
> 
> Now my question is that can I click on 'apply visa' button and enter my details, fill up the forms, without actually making the payment? I mean does the system allow us to save our information and return back after sometime to make the payment? or Should I don't touch the 'apply visa' button unless I can make the transaction with my card?
> 
> Looking forward to the response.
> 
> regards,
> R0posh


Yes you can enter required information and save it for submission. Its a good idea to give time to this form as its quiet lengthy. When you are ready to submit fee, you can review form and enter payment details.

Please note that you application will be considered by DIAC from the day you will make payment


----------



## opfian

ambproject said:


> I have Submitted on 30th August got the printed version of my detailed payment but I neeed to know DIAC generate acknowledgment receipt after how many days?


its random, mine was received in 2-3 days i remember; i saw sumwhere it can take upto 8 days


----------



## roposh

Dear Seniors!
Please help me out on this.

I have just lodged my visa. Got my TRN number and everything. Finally arrived at a page where I was required to upload documents.


Under my and each of my family members name, there was written "No Next Step Available'. So I clicked on the 'attach documents' link on the right side of the page and uploaded my ACS and IELTS result. However, now there has appeared a new link for the "next Step' tab and it is stated that ACS skill assessment is required.

Now what does that mean? I have just uploaded the same. Should I upload it again using the 'attach document' link or leave it.

Also, please tell me if I should upload all the required documents based on the 190 checklist by using the 'attach document' link on the top right side of page or should wait for the requirements to appear under name of each applicant?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Beee

roposh said:


> Dear Seniors!
> Please help me out on this.
> 
> I have just lodged my visa. Got my TRN number and everything. Finally arrived at a page where I was required to upload documents.
> 
> Under my and each of my family members name, there was written "No Next Step Available'. So I clicked on the 'attach documents' link on the right side of the page and uploaded my ACS and IELTS result. However, now there has appeared a new link for the "next Step' tab and it is stated that ACS skill assessment is required.
> 
> Now what does that mean? I have just uploaded the same. Should I upload it again using the 'attach document' link or leave it.
> 
> Also, please tell me if I should upload all the required documents based on the 190 checklist by using the 'attach document' link on the top right side of page or should wait for the requirements to appear under name of each applicant?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


That's normal. Whichever document u upload, you'll get a link like this for it n next to it will be written "required". Once CO sees them they will become "received". If CO requests new documents that will be "requested" .. So just don't worry n upload the documents u want.


----------



## roposh

Beee said:


> That's normal. Whichever document u upload, you'll get a link like this for it n next to it will be written "required". Once CO sees them they will become "received". If CO requests new documents that will be "requested" .. So just don't worry n upload the documents u want.


Thanks Bee!

One more thing. Could you please explain the process of getting medicals done? I know medicals in Karachi are done at IOM. But I dont know how should I proceed? WHich form to download. Which link to click and what to take to medical centre? Step by step process for medical shall be highly appreciated.
Thanks.

Roposh


----------



## Beee

roposh said:


> Thanks Bee!
> 
> One more thing. Could you please explain the process of getting medicals done? I know medicals in Karachi are done at IOM. But I dont know how should I proceed? WHich form to download. Which link to click and what to take to medical centre? Step by step process for medical shall be highly appreciated.
> Thanks.
> 
> Roposh


Here goes:
You'll get a link in ur e-visa page for every applicant. It's under the documents attached list. It says "organize your medicals"
- Click here, choose the clinic u wanna go to, fill out the online form, submit.
- U will get a reference letter that has ur details, tests u need to go through n clinic details.
- call clinic, tell them ur TRN number, ask them to check if they can get ur medicals done, get an appointment n ask them what to bring along on that. them fee for each applicant. It's between 3-6 k I think.
- They might tell u to bring a copy of two forms (general check-up n x-ray)(I forgot the form numbers, will check n post the link shortly). These will be for each applicant n u have to partially fill before u go for medicals.
- Get these forms(if clinic people say so), original passport, two photostate copies of passport, 3 passport size pics, reference letter for each applicant. N whatever else the clinic guys have told u to bring.
- Get some water n snacks with u if u have kids.
- It might take long (like around 3 hours maybe) cuz of waiting n all so don't be on a tight schedule.
- The tests etc are simple but still just be prepared like u would be when going to see a doctor. (neat n clean, good undergarments, if you have a female along then make sure she isn't on her monthly break)

That's it I guess! Good luck!
Lemme know if u have other queries..


----------



## mike alic

Hi seniors 

need your help, I have received invitation and filling up the form.

1) under NIC, do I need to mention Pakistan NRIC? I have NICOP, But my wife has urdu NRIC..

2) How to enter dates for matric and inter? as no where dates are written. .

3) when I will get document upload option? After payment? 
and till when I can upload docs..

thanks


----------



## expatdude

mike alic said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> need your help, I have received invitation and filling up the form.
> 
> 1) under NIC, do I need to mention Pakistan NRIC? I have NICOP, But my wife has urdu NRIC..
> 
> 2) How to enter dates for matric and inter? as no where dates are written. .
> 
> 3) when I will get document upload option? After payment?
> and till when I can upload docs..
> 
> thanks


3- Docs uploading ll be after payment /submission 

2- leave the dates if u r not finding

1- u ll need nic doc ( with nic # ). This ll be required for travel etc only. You can upload ur nicop n wife urdu version. In my case I uploaded urdu versioned n my wife's was in english version.

I did not understand wat is NRIC which u mentioned I think u meant it to be NIC


----------



## expatdude

My pak fellows,

I need prays for my medical clearance its been more than a month.

Wait is killing me


----------



## mike alic

expatdude said:


> 3- Docs uploading ll be after payment /submission
> 
> 2- leave the dates if u r not finding
> 
> 1- u ll need nic doc ( with nic # ). This ll be required for travel etc only. You can upload ur nicop n wife urdu version. In my case I uploaded urdu versioned n my wife's was in english version.
> 
> I did not understand wat is NRIC which u mentioned I think u meant it to be NIC


Many thanks for quick response..

I have Singapore NRIC also... so i mixed up.. yup its Pakistan NIC.

1) So for your case, did they asked for translation?
2) Also my wife is planning to take IELTS for functional English proof, as she is not degree holder, so is it ok to submit without IELTS first? later i can submit IELTS?
3) Also till CO is assigned, i can upload documents?

thanks...


----------



## expatdude

mike alic said:


> Many thanks for quick response..
> 
> I have Singapore NRIC also... so i mixed up.. yup its Pakistan NIC.
> 
> 1) So for your case, did they asked for translation?
> 2) Also my wife is planning to take IELTS for functional English proof, as she is not degree holder, so is it ok to submit without IELTS first? later i can submit IELTS?
> 3) Also till CO is assigned, i can upload documents?
> 
> thanks...


3- yes
2-yes no issue when co ll be assigned he/she ll demand her functional english proof n u hv to provide it in 28 days. Just manage her ielts in this way that u can provide co intime.

1-nope co never asked nic translation as I hv uploaded passport n cnic # is also mention on it


----------



## expatdude

mike alic said:


> Many thanks for quick response..
> 
> I have Singapore NRIC also... so i mixed up.. yup its Pakistan NIC.
> 
> 1) So for your case, did they asked for translation?
> 2) Also my wife is planning to take IELTS for functional English proof, as she is not degree holder, so is it ok to submit without IELTS first? later i can submit IELTS?
> 3) Also till CO is assigned, i can upload documents?
> 
> thanks...


I need prays more than thanks


----------



## mike alic

expatdude said:


> I need prays more than thanks


Inshallah Soon... By observing the trend, Inshallah you should be getting by next week.. 
Best of luck.. Probably will ping you again with some more queries


----------



## expatdude

mike alic said:


> Inshallah Soon... By observing the trend, Inshallah you should be getting by next week..
> Best of luck.. Probably will ping you again with some more queries


You r most well come sir n thanks for prayer


----------



## roposh

Beee said:


> Here goes:
> You'll get a link in ur e-visa page for every applicant. It's under the documents attached list. It says "organize your medicals"
> - Click here, choose the clinic u wanna go to, fill out the online form, submit.
> - U will get a reference letter that has ur details, tests u need to go through n clinic details.
> - call clinic, tell them ur TRN number, ask them to check if they can get ur medicals done, get an appointment n ask them what to bring along on that. them fee for each applicant. It's between 3-6 k I think.
> - They might tell u to bring a copy of two forms (general check-up n x-ray)(I forgot the form numbers, will check n post the link shortly). These will be for each applicant n u have to partially fill before u go for medicals.
> - Get these forms(if clinic people say so), original passport, two photostate copies of passport, 3 passport size pics, reference letter for each applicant. N whatever else the clinic guys have told u to bring.
> - Get some water n snacks with u if u have kids.
> - It might take long (like around 3 hours maybe) cuz of waiting n all so don't be on a tight schedule.
> - The tests etc are simple but still just be prepared like u would be when going to see a doctor. (neat n clean, good undergarments, if you have a female along then make sure she isn't on her monthly break)
> 
> That's it I guess! Good luck!
> Lemme know if u have other queries..


Thanks Bee! You are a rockstar 

Now here is the situation. I sent an email to AUSMED last night for appointment and this morning I have recieved email form them confirming my appointment. However, they have asked me to bring this;

"4. Health Examination Letter/ Acknowledgement Letter from Australian High Commission."

Now what is this? How would I get this?

Also, you said that I'll have a link 'Organize Your Medicals' but I don't find it anywhere . There is only 'health requirements' link on top left side of the page which redirects me to the DIAC website. Other than that I am unable to find any 'organize your meidcals' link anywhere on the page. However I do have this statement written under each applicants name;

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Please tell me what to do.

Also, can someone please confirm if IOM Karachi conducts medicals on Saturday or Sunday?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Beee

roposh said:


> Thanks Bee! You are a rockstar
> 
> Now here is the situation. I sent an email to AUSMED last night for appointment and this morning I have recieved email form them confirming my appointment. However, they have asked me to bring this;
> 
> "4. Health Examination Letter/ Acknowledgement Letter from Australian High Commission."
> 
> Now what is this? How would I get this?
> 
> Also, you said that I'll have a link 'Organize Your Medicals' but I don't find it anywhere . There is only 'health requirements' link on top left side of the page which redirects me to the DIAC website. Other than that I am unable to find any 'organize your meidcals' link anywhere on the page. However I do have this statement written under each applicants name;
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Please tell me what to do.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


The health examination letter is the reference letter I was talking about in my earlier post. The one you will get after u apply online n then u have to print this letter.
Where it's written "the health examinations for this applicant........" this is where u will get the link, but your's is unavailable yet so u would have to wait n check when it becomes available. Only then can u proceed with ur medicals.
I suggest u cancel ur appointment for now n wait for that link to appear.


----------



## roposh

Beee said:


> The health examination letter is the reference letter I was talking about in my earlier post. The one you will get after u apply online n then u have to print this letter.
> Where it's written "the health examinations for this applicant........" this is where u will get the link, but your's is unavailable yet so u would have to wait n check when it becomes available. Only then can u proceed with ur medicals.
> I suggest u cancel ur appointment for now n wait for that link to appear.


Thanx Beee!!

IOM Karachi has given me an appointment for 12 Sep. i.e. exactly 1 week from now. Do you still feel I should cancel my appointment immediately or should I wait, lets say till monday, and if even then link doesn't appear then cancel my appointment?

ALso, any idea if IOM Karachi conducts medicals on saturday or sunday?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

Dear Roposh,

We understand the hurry to get all the things done quickly, but believe it or not, its going to take a while. Please take it step by step, mixing up things by booking medicals, pcc prior to application being submitted might just land you in confusion which may or may not lead to any discrepancy (I hope it does not), but after all we are all humans and mistakes happen.

My advice is to take it step by step, slowly and I recommend proceed with medicals and PCC when requested by CO.

You have all the rights to do whatever you want to, in the end, its your choice!

All the best!


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Thanx Beee!!
> 
> IOM Karachi has given me an appointment for 12 Sep. i.e. exactly 1 week from now. Do you still feel I should cancel my appointment immediately or should I wait, lets say till monday, and if even then link doesn't appear then cancel my appointment?
> 
> ALso, any idea if IOM Karachi conducts medicals on saturday or sunday?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


IOM does not conduct medical tests over the weekend, they recommend office people to take a day off for the medical (usually due to rush, it takes almost half your day), if you can manage it late with your work, Good for you.

All the best!


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> IOM does not conduct medical tests over the weekend, they recommend office people to take a day off for the medical (usually due to rush, it takes almost half your day), if you can manage it late with your work, Good for you.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks Nuked!
You are right. I am getting too excited and it is resulting in confusion on even simple of matters.

Thanks for the advice bro!

regards,
roposh


----------



## Beee

roposh said:


> Thanks Nuked!
> You are right. I am getting too excited and it is resulting in confusion on even simple of matters.
> 
> Thanks for the advice bro!
> 
> regards,
> roposh


Yes, Nuked is right. Have you submitted all ur documents? Have u filled in form 80?


----------



## shehpar

Hi Friends,

Can you please tell me how to know that case officer has been assigned to you. Can you please post one of your correspondence when you were notified that CO has been assigned to you??


----------



## expatdude

shehpar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you please tell me how to know that case officer has been assigned to you. Can you please post one of your correspondence when you were notified that CO has been assigned to you??


When co got assigned he/she emails with detail information abt him and ur application # etc


----------



## fabregas

shehpar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you please tell me how to know that case officer has been assigned to you. Can you please post one of your correspondence when you were notified that CO has been assigned to you??


You had CO assigned when you got Team XX Allocated...


----------



## roposh

Beee said:


> Yes, Nuked is right. Have you submitted all ur documents? Have u filled in form 80?


Bee, I have gathered all my documents, notarized them and made pdf as well. Now I just need to upload them on evisa. Yes, I have also filled the form 80.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## shehpar

fabregas said:


> You had CO assigned when you got Team XX Allocated...


NO, Team XX means, only team assigned. There should be one CO that needs to be assigned to case. I just called the immigration they said to wait for atleast 8 weeks, probably I will get in 9th Week INSHALLAH.


----------



## Impatient22

expatdude said:


> My pak fellows,
> 
> I need prays for my medical clearance its been more than a month.
> 
> Wait is killing me


All the best  Your wait will be over soon insha Allah.


----------



## Impatient22

Looks like "Final Destination" - trends 

All the best



msvayani said:


> Just wanted to share something interesting... this might be the coincidence but as far as I am concerned, this has happened in my case.
> 
> Since I have lodged my application, I have got 4 CO emails inquiring additional/missing information on these dates (24 Oct 2012, 24 May 2013, 26 Jun 2013 and 26 July 2013).
> 
> On 28 Aug 2013, CO confirmed my meds are cleared and he received my both (UK and PK) PCC.
> 
> By looking this trend, I am expecting my grant between 24 to 28 Sep 2013  but I won't mind an earlier grant email at all.


----------



## expatdude

Impatient22 said:


> All the best  Your wait will be over soon insha Allah.


Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## expatdude

Hi,

Although i am waiting for the grant it may be early to ask as i ll be doing such things after the grant.

If any one have done this can he/she share his/her experience with me/us.





1- What is the approach of apply for jobs on internet before going there ? I heard about the skype number where we can receive the calls from employer. 

2- How much cost is the skype number for aus for receiving call ? 

3- Will internet be always required for skype number or call can be forward to local mobile number. & is there other charges as well for this service.

4- How much are the chances of getting job on telephone

5- What is the good time to go to Ausralia for developer ? i heard the best time is after January to April as there is a good job market.

6- How do you go their for jobs in AUS ? does people help there or you will need to purchase some sort of service for job hunting.

These questions might have less weigh but it could have crucial for one who is looking forward for answers of such questions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mike alic

expatdude said:


> 3- yes
> 2-yes no issue when co ll be assigned he/she ll demand her functional english proof n u hv to provide it in 28 days. Just manage her ielts in this way that u can provide co intime.
> 
> 1-nope co never asked nic translation as I hv uploaded passport n cnic # is also mention on it


do we need to notarized all documents? color scan copy will be sufficient?


----------



## nuked

Which type of developer are you expat-dude?


----------



## Impatient22

Any idea if medical status will be shared on emedical Client portal or not? or we'll have to wait till CO herself responds to our email?


----------



## mike alic

nuked said:


> Which type of developer are you expat-dude?


sorry, posted wrongly.


----------



## mike alic

mike alic said:


> do we need to notarized all documents? color scan copy will be sufficient?


dont have all document attested.. few docs are missing. since i havnt reached to upload.. thinkig to collect all docs first.
I read somewhere they accept scanned copy, so just want to confirm
thanks


----------



## expatdude

mike alic said:


> do we need to notarized all documents? color scan copy will be sufficient?


Color scan should be sufficient 

cheers


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> Which type of developer are you expat-dude?


Java/J2ee


----------



## roposh

Dear Seniors,
Below is the list of documents that I have uploaded on my e-visa page. Please have a look and advise if I need to upload any other thing. 

*Principal Applicant*
1) Passport
2) Birth Certificate
3) IELTS Copy
4) ACS Skill Assessment
5) Reference Letter/Experience Certificates (Both Companies)
6) Salary Slips (Both Companies)
7) Tax Document (Both Companies)
6) Promotion Letters (Both Companies)
7) Appointment Letters (Both Companies)
8) Invitation Letter Skill-Select
9) PCC
10) Degrees (Masters and Bachelors)
11) Transcripts (Masters and Bachelors)


*Spouse*
1) Passport
2) Birth Certificate
3) IELTS Copy
4) Marriage Certificate
5) PCC
*
Child*
1) Passport
2) Birth Certificate

The status of all the above documents has turned to* 'received'* within 2 hours of uploading.
So far, I have attached a total of 33 documents. Form 80 is filled but I haven't uploaded yet. As for the Medicals, I have not got the link stating 'organize your medicals' yet so haven't gone for it as well.

Any comment/suggestion/feedback on the above list shall be highly appreciated.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## expatdude

Hi,

Although i am waiting for the grant it may be early to ask as i ll be doing such things after the grant.

If any one have done this can he/she share his/her experience with me/us.





1- What is the approach of apply for jobs on internet before going there ? I heard about the skype number where we can receive the calls from employer. 

2- How much cost is the skype number for aus for receiving call ? 

3- Will internet be always required for skype number or call can be forward to local mobile number. & is there other charges as well for this service.

4- How much are the chances of getting job on telephone

5- What is the good time to go to Ausralia for developer ? i heard the best time is after January to April as there is a good job market.

6- How do you go their for jobs in AUS ? does people help there or you will need to purchase some sort of service for job hunting.

These questions might have less weigh but it could have crucial for one who is looking forward for answers of such questions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## muneer.t

Any update from the 175ers lodged in June 2012


----------



## expatdude

Its 420's page of this thread 

hahah hahahahaha


----------



## xubeynalym

muneer.t said:


> Any update from the 175ers lodged in June 2012


You can see from my signature, I am waiting for Silver email.

But let me share some relevant info and an assumption with everyone as well.

In Sep 2012, when I submitted Form80 and 1221, I inquired about the probable date of SC to be completed, and my CO responded with an estimation of Sep 2013. 

Later, during Oct 2012 my CO requested for some clarification in my Form80. I inquired again about the SC completion dates and this time I got reply, Oct 2013.

In my view, if there isn't any concern highlighted during SC process, then one should see his SC completion in years time. So I am expecting many of the Jun 2012 applicants, who got their COs assigned in Sep 2012, will get their Silver email in Oct 2013. But again, this is my assumption based on whatever things I have perceived so far.

Your views much appreciated on this.

xubeynalym


----------



## Hiki

It is very annoying disappointing and sad that we have a very bad image to rest of the world  Pakistanis are facing too much difficulties in their visas nowadays ... I you guys see the indians they are getting their 189 visas in 2 3 months so was the case for 175 .. When will Ausi start giving 189 ?


----------



## Cyima

My replies are in red below...



expatdude said:


> Hi,
> 
> Although i am waiting for the grant it may be early to ask as i ll be doing such things after the grant.
> 
> If any one have done this can he/she share his/her experience with me/us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- What is the approach of apply for jobs on internet before going there ? I heard about the skype number where we can receive the calls from employer.
> _My Experience is its no use applying for job overseas. One, they ask for australian bank account, two, they will also need TFN number which you get AFTER you land here. Now the situation is, why would employer here would take time out for someone who may or may not come over and waste their efforts and time on the interview for someone who MIGHT not end up in Australia after all. Sorry to be so blunt, just stating facts._
> 
> 2- How much cost is the skype number for aus for receiving call ?
> _I have no Idea_
> 
> 3- Will internet be always required for skype number or call can be forward to local mobile number. & is there other charges as well for this service.
> _I suppose Internet would be required. I haven't heard of skype forwarding calls to other phones but then i might be wrong._
> 
> 4- How much are the chances of getting job on telephone
> _If you ask me. None!_
> 
> 5- What is the good time to go to Ausralia for developer ? i heard the best time is after January to April as there is a good job market.
> _You are right but then any time during Christmas holidays uptil February is worse time.. Rest of the time is your luck!_
> 
> 6- How do you go their for jobs in AUS ? does people help there or you will need to purchase some sort of service for job hunting.
> _There are jobs websites here. Where you can search for your required job. Even the companies websites. They have their own career section where you can search for your required job._
> 
> These questions might have less weigh but it could have crucial for one who is looking forward for answers of such questions.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> Hi,
> Although i am waiting for the grant it may be early to ask as i ll be doing such things after the grant.
> If any one have done this can he/she share his/her experience with me/us.
> 1- What is the approach of apply for jobs on internet before going there ? I heard about the skype number where we can receive the calls from employer.
> 2- How much cost is the skype number for aus for receiving call ?
> 3- Will internet be always required for skype number or call can be forward to local mobile number. & is there other charges as well for this service.
> 4- How much are the chances of getting job on telephone
> 5- What is the good time to go to Ausralia for developer ? i heard the best time is after January to April as there is a good job market.
> 6- How do you go their for jobs in AUS ? does people help there or you will need to purchase some sort of service for job hunting.
> These questions might have less weigh but it could have crucial for one who is looking forward for answers of such questions.
> Thanks in advance


1 - I have a skype number already, I have received plenty of calls, I would say I applied in 12, got 2-3 calls avg. But all stated to contact them once I land in Australia.

2 - It costs 18$ for 3 months.

3 - Yes, Skype is an internet service, you will need internet, But yes there is a possibility of forwarding your calls to your Pakistani Number, you can check monthly call forwarding rates and per minute charges on skype website at Cheap international calls, low call rates, international calling

4 - Of all the calls received yet, I haven't had any luck, I have seen people breaking the deal over the phone, its worth trying, not very expensive, I did not bother using a call forwarding, I have a smart phone with mobilink's unlimited per month internet @ 500rs per month, which helps me to stay on line most of the time .

5 - I can't be sure of this, I am still receiving emails to let me know my availability when we are heading towards September and I know I am landing in October, I would rather say its your specific skills demand along with your luck more than any specific time of year, but Yes, Closing of financial year, i.e. May/June should be avoided (this is a logical reason apart from any assumptions.)

6 - There quite a few interesting posts about this topic, I think it is high time you should start going through a few posts thoroughly, which are focused on post landing tips. I will share a few links from this same forum:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/157155-how-get-job-quickly-australia.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/164676-job-australia.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/141868-experiences-recent-migrant-australia.html

The last link is an important one, which has a complete list of recruiters in several major cities of Aus, plus some very important and precise experiences shared by a fellow member. Hope it helps!

Do share your research as well, anything important that you read which can be helpful.

All the best to everyone!


----------



## zubair80

Hi,

I have lodged my application on 189 in 263111.
Just needed information, I had my case officer assigned on 27th May-2013 then I was asked renew passports for my family as they were expiring in next six months, then CO asked for Salary letters from my previous employers which I also submitted and received confirmation that they have received the documents on 22 June-2013. After that there is no correspondence or email from them. 
Is it normal procedure or I am becoming hasty?


----------



## imranali82

xubeynalym said:


> You can see from my signature, I am waiting for Silver email.
> 
> But let me share some relevant info and an assumption with everyone as well.
> 
> In Sep 2012, when I submitted Form80 and 1221, I inquired about the probable date of SC to be completed, and my CO responded with an estimation of Sep 2013.
> 
> Later, during Oct 2012 my CO requested for some clarification in my Form80. I inquired again about the SC completion dates and this time I got reply, Oct 2013.
> 
> In my view, if there isn't any concern highlighted during SC process, then one should see his SC completion in years time. So I am expecting many of the Jun 2012 applicants, who got their COs assigned in Sep 2012, will get their Silver email in Oct 2013. But again, this is my assumption based on whatever things I have perceived so far.
> 
> Your views much appreciated on this.
> 
> xubeynalym


The standard reply for SC from CO is 12 to 18 months, a friend of mine who applied in March 2012(175) got his silver mail last week. His SC started in July 2012. the SC can differ case to case, but looking at the trends in the excel sheet it seems 12 to 18 months is what it takes normally, so better to keep that as target, if you get early it will be a pleasant surprise and not a downer. 

Looking at my signature you will see that your timeline and mine are almost same, lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## imranali82

zubair80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 189 in 263111.
> Just needed information, I had my case officer assigned on 27th May-2013 then I was asked renew passports for my family as they were expiring in next six months, then CO asked for Salary letters from my previous employers which I also submitted and received confirmation that they have received the documents on 22 June-2013. After that there is no correspondence or email from them.
> Is it normal procedure or I am becoming hasty?


very normal, you should probably hibernate for the next year or so.... check the excel sheet the hibernation may last for 2 years


----------



## Hiki

Hi dear you should now forget that u had applied for aus visa  in last 14 months only one female had got her 189 visa rest no one till the date has got visa ... There is some thing bad going with Paki applicants with 189 ...


----------



## nuked

Dear Hiki,

I am trying to say this to you in a Polite manner, STOP! cursing yourself and other Pakistanis. There is nothing bad happening. If you are a genuine applicant, you should have the visa. Unless you have something in your past that may land you in trouble! Please stop creating the negative atmosphere.

Although no visas of 189 have been granted lately to Pakistanis but this does not mean at all Pakistanis are being treated the same way, are you 100% sure that all Pakistanis who applied for 189 are registered on this forum? or those who have not been granted are 100% active on this forum?

I hope you will stop whining about no visas, if God Forbid there is any bad news, people can share themselves.

Looking in the excel sheet, 
Total 189 Applicants, 48+1(Hiki) I dont see your timeline in the sheet
Meds Submitted: 12 (Between 2 Months - 9 months)
Cases More than 10 months: 7
Visa Granted: 1 

If you are expecting being from a HR country, you will be granted your visa in 5-6 months, I will disagree with you. We did not make ourselves HR country, but were made due to our circumstances, so it is something we have to live with.

I would like to apologise for my tone, but I am really sick and tired of people calling ourselves Pakistanis as if we are some piece of sh*t, pardon my language, we are humans, humans have circumstances for which some have to suffer more, some less, but if you are right you should get your returns soon.

All the best!


----------



## millinium_bug

nuked said:


> Dear Hiki,
> 
> I am trying to say this to you in a Polite manner, STOP! cursing yourself and other Pakistanis. There is nothing bad happening. If you are a genuine applicant, you should have the visa. Unless you have something in your past that may land you in trouble! Please stop creating the negative atmosphere.
> 
> Although no visas of 189 have been granted lately to Pakistanis but this does not mean at all Pakistanis are being treated the same way, are you 100% sure that all Pakistanis who applied for 189 are registered on this forum? or those who have not been granted are 100% active on this forum?
> 
> I hope you will stop whining about no visas, if God Forbid there is any bad news, people can share themselves.
> 
> Looking in the excel sheet,
> Total 189 Applicants, 48+1(Hiki) I dont see your timeline in the sheet
> Meds Submitted: 12 (Between 2 Months - 9 months)
> Cases More than 10 months: 7
> Visa Granted: 1
> 
> If you are expecting being from a HR country, you will be granted your visa in 5-6 months, I will disagree with you. We did not make ourselves HR country, but were made due to our circumstances, so it is something we have to live with.
> 
> I would like to apologise for my tone, but I am really sick and tired of people calling ourselves Pakistanis as if we are some piece of sh*t, pardon my language, we are humans, humans have circumstances for which some have to suffer more, some less, but if you are right you should get your returns soon.
> 
> All the best!



Well said and calm down bro


----------



## nuked

ambproject said:


> Nice words by nuked but fact is there is some extent of uncertinity looming over all pakistani applicants anyways just being positive may end up in having positive results


This uncertainty will be short livedeace:


----------



## Hiki

Well said n i agree with you too ... U r right n i m praying that all 189ers should get that visas as soon as possible ... I m only sad for our paki inage which the media has made of us but thats another issue not to be disscussed here ... 
Previously i have 3 country visas as well including uk ... I m hoping to get my visa in 6 months becuz sone iraians also got visa in 6 to 7 moths thats y i m saying lets hope for the best n the best . I have send my timeline but its nit uploaded yet i will send it again today no worries ...


----------



## Hiki

N mr nuked u knw what frm the last month 3 pr n 5 6 tour visas are being rejected of Pakistanis ! 
Few of my friend hve applied those tours n reason for the rejection was that pakis hide in austrlia and then apply for asylum cases ... This is the image we give ... So better wake up ... I m only crying for this negative image we have ...


----------



## Impatient22

Impatient22 said:


> Any idea if medical status will be shared on emedical Client portal or not? or we'll have to wait till CO herself responds to our email?


Awaiting response.


----------



## xubeynalym

Hiki said:


> N mr nuked u knw what frm the last month 3 pr n 5 6 tour visas are being rejected of Pakistanis !
> Few of my friend hve applied those tours n reason for the rejection was that pakis hide in austrlia and then apply for asylum cases ... This is the image we give ... So better wake up ... I m only crying for this negative image we have ...


My answer to this is just that 
"I love my country, my nation, my homeland, PAKISTAN"
No matter what are the circumstances, no matter what is the situation, no matter what I am suffering; MY LOVE FOR PAKISTAN WILL REMAIN THE SAME


----------



## Hiki

nuked said:


> Dear Hiki,
> 
> I am trying to say this to you in a Polite manner, STOP! cursing yourself and other Pakistanis. There is nothing bad happening. If you are a genuine applicant, you should have the visa. Unless you have something in your past that may land you in trouble! Please stop creating the negative atmosphere.
> 
> Although no visas of 189 have been granted lately to Pakistanis but this does not mean at all Pakistanis are being treated the same way, are you 100% sure that all Pakistanis who applied for 189 are registered on this forum? or those who have not been granted are 100% active on this forum?
> 
> I hope you will stop whining about no visas, if God Forbid there is any bad news, people can share themselves.
> 
> Looking in the excel sheet,
> Total 189 Applicants, 48+1(Hiki) I dont see your timeline in the sheet
> Meds Submitted: 12 (Between 2 Months - 9 months)
> Cases More than 10 months: 7
> Visa Granted: 1
> 
> If you are expecting being from a HR country, you will be granted your visa in 5-6 months, I will disagree with you. We did not make ourselves HR country, but were made due to our circumstances, so it is something we have to live with.
> 
> I would like to apologise for my tone, but I am really sick and tired of people calling ourselves Pakistanis as if we are some piece of sh*t, pardon my language, we are humans, humans have circumstances for which some have to suffer more, some less, but if you are right you should get your returns soon.
> 
> All the best!


Dear nuke if u see my first comment i myself differentiated 189 from 175 ... Oz have introduced 189 becuz it is alot faster process then prvious 175 ... So Allah sab ko jald visas da sub bhaion ko 175 176 189 190  thumbs up cheers


----------



## Avatar82

Hiki said:


> N mr nuked u knw what frm the last month 3 pr n 5 6 tour visas are being rejected of Pakistanis !
> Few of my friend hve applied those tours n reason for the rejection was that pakis hide in austrlia and then apply for asylum cases ... This is the image we give ... So better wake up ... I m only crying for this negative image we have ...


I would rather say that the rejection count is not only specific to Pakistanis..it is not happening with us only...rejection cases would be there for other countries applicants which we don't know...we should all hope for the best result in favor of us


----------



## Hiki

xubeynalym said:


> My answer to this is just that
> "I love my country, my nation, my homeland, PAKISTAN"
> No matter what are the circumstances, no matter what is the situation, no matter what I am suffering; MY LOVE FOR PAKISTAN WILL REMAIN THE SAME


I Also love my country ... When have i said that i hate my country if u see my previous comment i stated that i m crying for the image we have ... Allah hamre mulk ko apna aman mein rekha n hum sub ko be ... N Inshallah wo din phr aynega jub pak will be a normal country as other ..


----------



## Avatar82

I am sure the answer to my below question has been discussed and answered before but still I don't understand one thing:
Why SC of 190 is completed within few months whereas SC for 189 takes more than an year n counting to get completed (in case of PAKI applicants only)


----------



## Hiki

Avatar82 said:


> I would rather say that the rejection count is not only specific to Pakistanis..it is not happening with us only...rejection cases would be there for other countries applicants which we don't know...we should all hope for the best result in favor of us


Inshallah ... Allah sab ko kushian den ... Inshallah we will all get our visas aj nai toh kal kal nai toh 1 month bad  hope for the best n the best


----------



## Hiki

Avatar82 said:


> I am sure the answer to my below question has been discussed and answered before but still I don't understand one thing:
> Why SC of 190 is completed within few months whereas SC for 189 takes more than an year n counting to get completed (in case of PAKI applicants only)


On immi website i saw a comment stating 
189 is the king of all , but it is the most difficult n given to the most qualified ones .
Well may be its not the sc which is taking time mayb there is some other thing in it due to which it is slow ... Also there are to many pending 190 n 175 cases as well n 190 have a high priority ... So lets hope for the best  its being a year to come for u guys now ... Keep us update if there is a golden mail for u ?


----------



## Hiki

Mr nuke 
Can u tel me how much time is given to you for ur first entry ?


----------



## nuked

Hiki said:


> N mr nuked u knw what frm the last month 3 pr n 5 6 tour visas are being rejected of Pakistanis !
> Few of my friend hve applied those tours n reason for the rejection was that pakis hide in austrlia and then apply for asylum cases ... This is the image we give ... So better wake up ... I m only crying for this negative image we have ...


You answered to yourself, why we are being delayed so much, if this is the case 

- Aren't they right to check how patient we are? Only very rare genuine cases would be impatient?

- They must verify we would not do any such activities as those illegals do? PR gives you full liberty, but there are other offences one can do, if not overstaying or seeking asylum.

Its a long debate Indeed!


----------



## Avatar82

Hiki said:


> On immi website i saw a comment stating
> 189 is the king of all , but it is the most difficult n given to the most qualified ones .
> Well may be its not the sc which is taking time mayb there is some other thing in it due to which it is slow ... Also there are to many pending 190 n 175 cases as well n 190 have a high priority ... So lets hope for the best  its being a year to come for u guys now ... Keep us update if there is a golden mail for u ?


Yes definitely will share all the updates Insha Allah.. One thing did u asked your HR about the employer verification done by IMMI AU or they told u by themselves..what did u asked them?


----------



## nuked

Hiki said:


> Can u tel me how much time is given to you for ur first entry ?


I have been given a full year to validate my visa from the grant date.


----------



## Hiki

Avatar82 said:


> Yes definitely will share all the updates Insha Allah.. One thing did u asked your HR about the employer verification done by IMMI AU or they told u by themselves..what did u asked them?


No my boss told me he had a call from embassy asking different questions


----------



## Hiki

nuked said:


> I have been given a full year to validate my visa from the grant date.


Oh thats very good .. As one of my cuzn not on the forum had been givn 90 days for the entry


----------



## roposh

Hi,
Can anybody help me with reducing the pdf file size, please.
My bank statement, proving the salary credit into my account, consists of 20 pages and the total file size is 7mb. I tried reducing it using online software but it only reduced it from 7mb to 6mb. 

I dont know wht but I am also unable to download Acrobat XI pro form the website.

Please guide how should I do that.

Roposh


----------



## expatdude

roposh said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody help me with reducing the pdf file size, please.
> My bank statement, proving the salary credit into my account, consists of 20 pages and the total file size is 7mb. I tried reducing it using online software but it only reduced it from 7mb to 6mb.
> 
> I dont know wht but I am also unable to download Acrobat XI pro form the website.
> 
> Please guide how should I do that.
> 
> Roposh


Less than 5mb ll be fine. 

When scanning lower down ur image quality. That is the solution for image (scanned) based pdf.


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> 1 - I have a skype number already, I have received plenty of calls, I would say I applied in 12, got 2-3 calls avg. But all stated to contact them once I land in Australia.
> 
> 2 - It costs 18$ for 3 months.
> 
> 3 - Yes, Skype is an internet service, you will need internet, But yes there is a possibility of forwarding your calls to your Pakistani Number, you can check monthly call forwarding rates and per minute charges on skype website at Cheap international calls, low call rates, international calling
> 
> 4 - Of all the calls received yet, I haven't had any luck, I have seen people breaking the deal over the phone, its worth trying, not very expensive, I did not bother using a call forwarding, I have a smart phone with mobilink's unlimited per month internet @ 500rs per month, which helps me to stay on line most of the time .
> 
> 5 - I can't be sure of this, I am still receiving emails to let me know my availability when we are heading towards September and I know I am landing in October, I would rather say its your specific skills demand along with your luck more than any specific time of year, but Yes, Closing of financial year, i.e. May/June should be avoided (this is a logical reason apart from any assumptions.)
> 
> 6 - There quite a few interesting posts about this topic, I think it is high time you should start going through a few posts thoroughly, which are focused on post landing tips. I will share a few links from this same forum:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/157155-how-get-job-quickly-australia.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/164676-job-australia.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/141868-experiences-recent-migrant-australia.html
> 
> The last link is an important one, which has a complete list of recruiters in several major cities of Aus, plus some very important and precise experiences shared by a fellow member. Hope it helps!
> 
> Do share your research as well, anything important that you read which can be helpful.
> 
> All the best to everyone!


Thanks buddy surely I ll share


----------



## expatdude

Cyima said:


> My replies are in red below...


Thank u too


----------



## opfian

roposh said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody help me with reducing the pdf file size, please.
> My bank statement, proving the salary credit into my account, consists of 20 pages and the total file size is 7mb. I tried reducing it using online software but it only reduced it from 7mb to 6mb.
> 
> I dont know wht but I am also unable to download Acrobat XI pro form the website.
> 
> Please guide how should I do that.
> 
> Roposh



just make a PDF file and submit it via email - its better to email your CO to get his consent before proceeding with this solution


----------



## roposh

Dude..i dont have co allocated yet. Its been just 2days since i lodged my visa. I wanted to upload all my docs before co allocation thats why asked the question.
Thanx n regards
roposh


----------



## nuked

Roposh,

Bro, you are in such a hurry! Do you want to fly the moment you get the grant??

hehehehehe


----------



## expat-malik

Hiki said:


> No my boss told me he had a call from embassy asking different questions


Hi Hiki,

Could you let us know what questions did they ask your boss specifically?


----------



## Aussie99

*Telecom Jobs*

Any Info regarding telecom job situation?


----------



## roposh

@Nuked.... Hahaha
yaar honestly speaking what i have analysed so far from the forum is that there are two extreme scenarios. One where when CO is allocated and he finds all docs n medicals fine and he gives grant in no time....the other scenario is where CO is not satisfied with the provided documents and then he asks for more. In these cases there are more chances of co going into sc etc which results in delay of grant. So i, from my end, is trying my best to provide all possible items so that CO is inclined to give grant without contacting. 

I know its a long shot but efforts is all that we can do and i m making all that i can. I guess no harm in that, right?


----------



## Hiki

expat-malik said:


> Hi Hiki,
> 
> Could you let us know what questions did they ask your boss specifically?


Yes of course ... Well they ask questions regarding the cdr report n experience .. 
The duration of my job ... Salaries ... My duties ... What was the company about and what i had did in past years n what m i doing now ... N few questions like this ...


----------



## Aussie99

i aslo want to know this.


----------



## opfian

roposh said:


> Dude..i dont have co allocated yet. Its been just 2days since i lodged my visa. I wanted to upload all my docs before co allocation thats why asked the question.
> Thanx n regards
> roposh



in that case, stay calm and enjoy ur time ... shaking an empty cup wont making u a cappuccino ... wait till you have the whole package


----------



## opfian

Aussie99 said:


> Any Info regarding telecom job situation?


telecom is a big industry ... could be bit more specific about the kind of jobs u r looking for


----------



## mike alic

Hi Seniors..

Is there anyway to replace/delete the uploaded document?

thanks!


----------



## expatdude

mike alic said:


> Hi Seniors..
> 
> Is there anyway to replace/delete the uploaded document?
> 
> thanks!


Haha this is really tension.budy no way u cannot delete / update. Except if u hv uploaded something n u need think this is not req. Then u only hv to upload new doc/docs just give descriptions of new load that this is new load of that doc


----------



## mike alic

expatdude said:


> Haha this is really tension.budy no way u cannot delete / update. Except if u hv uploaded something n u need think this is not req. Then u only hv to upload new doc/docs just give descriptions of new load that this is new load of that doc


   really strange ... 

Mistakenly i uploaded my overseas work experience docs in Australian work experience 

BTW we can have multiple attachment? under one category? such as multiple documents for work experience.


----------



## expatdude

mike alic said:


> really strange ...
> 
> Mistakenly i uploaded my overseas work experience docs in Australian work experience
> 
> BTW we can have multiple attachment? under one category? such as multiple documents for work experience.


Yes ofcourse. There is attachment on the right top corner in that u ll find all types


----------



## Logical Bug

roposh said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody help me with reducing the pdf file size, please.
> My bank statement, proving the salary credit into my account, consists of 20 pages and the total file size is 7mb. I tried reducing it using online software but it only reduced it from 7mb to 6mb.
> 
> I dont know wht but I am also unable to download Acrobat XI pro form the website.
> 
> Please guide how should I do that.
> 
> Roposh


Roposh, I was in a similar state a few months back when I had to email my PDFs with a total size of around 60 MB due to images in the PDFs. A friend of mine helped me reducing the size to 1/3 with the help of a software Nitro Pro 7. So, try to find that software. If you couldn't get that easily, I'll try to provide you with it. Any further queries are also welcomed .... :cool2:


----------



## afzal067

zubair80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 189 in 263111.
> Just needed information, I had my case officer assigned on 27th May-2013 then I was asked renew passports for my family as they were expiring in next six months, then CO asked for Salary letters from my previous employers which I also submitted and received confirmation that they have received the documents on 22 June-2013. After that there is no correspondence or email from them.
> Is it normal procedure or I am becoming hasty?


Zubair bhai, can you kindly let me know how much time have you spent in your current job? I had heard they usually ask for salary letters only from the current job, unless you haven't spent much time on the current job in which case they also go for previous jobs. 
Your answer will immensely help me as I am just a little behind you, and I also belong to 263111.


----------



## expatdude

afzal067 said:


> Zubair bhai, can you kindly let me know how much time have you spent in your current job? I had heard they usually ask for salary letters only from the current job, unless you haven't spent much time on the current job in which case they also go for previous jobs.
> Your answer will immensely help me as I am just a little behind you, and I also belong to 263111.


Brother afzal generally there is no rule of as such CO can asks all ur employments hiring letters;slips;tax certificate so its better to collect all of them.


----------



## expatdude

Well its about to pass 6th September ( Defense Day ).


----------



## roposh

Logical Bug said:


> Roposh, I was in a similar state a few months back when I had to email my PDFs with a total size of around 60 MB due to images in the PDFs. A friend of mine helped me reducing the size to 1/3 with the help of a software Nitro Pro 7. So, try to find that software. If you couldn't get that easily, I'll try to provide you with it. Any further queries are also welcomed .... :cool2:


thanx logical bug..i'll search for this software. Will let u know. Thanx


----------



## khanash

i have lodged my EOI and ss application but m confused regarding one thing.
my vetassess letter states MBA 2007 and MA 2010 are upto the required level and says three years of experience as highly relevant.employement assessed states(7-2009-7-2013).
i have stated the same date of relevant employment in eoi and ss....should i have written 7-2010 in eoi as my MA was completed in 7-2010.....???although the point score will remain same whether i write 2009 0r 2010????
plz reply soon too tensed


----------



## expatdude

khanash said:


> i have lodged my EOI and ss application but m confused regarding one thing.
> my vetassess letter states MBA 2007 and MA 2010 are upto the required level and says three years of experience as highly relevant.employement assessed states(7-2009-7-2013).
> i have stated the same date of relevant employment in eoi and ss....should i have written 7-2010 in eoi as my MA was completed in 7-2010.....???although the point score will remain same whether i write 2009 0r 2010????
> plz reply soon too tensed


Its better u write according to ur assessment letter this ll avoid any discrepancies for matching. Rule is write the right where u can justify otherwise it could make problems.

One more thing once u r invited u wont be able to edit ur EOi so keep ur eio correct always.

Best ov luck


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> @Nuked.... Hahaha
> yaar honestly speaking what i have analysed so far from the forum is that there are two extreme scenarios. One where when CO is allocated and he finds all docs n medicals fine and he gives grant in no time....the other scenario is where CO is not satisfied with the provided documents and then he asks for more. In these cases there are more chances of co going into sc etc which results in delay of grant. So i, from my end, is trying my best to provide all possible items so that CO is inclined to give grant without contacting.
> 
> I know its a long shot but efforts is all that we can do and i m making all that i can. I guess no harm in that, right?


Great Approach!! All the best!


----------



## roposh

Hi,

On my e-visa page I have uploaded colored copy of my and dependents passports under 'Photo-Passport category'. I think I should have uploaded the same under 'Travel Document', right?

1) Now what should I do? Should I upload copy of passports again under 'Travel Document' or is it fine?

2) Do i need to upload passport size photographs? under which category should I upload it now?

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## msvayani

roposh said:


> @Nuked.... Hahaha
> yaar honestly speaking what i have analysed so far from the forum is that there are two extreme scenarios. One where when CO is allocated and he finds all docs n medicals fine and he gives grant in no time....the other scenario is where CO is not satisfied with the provided documents and then he asks for more. In these cases there are more chances of co going into sc etc which results in delay of grant. So i, from my end, is trying my best to provide all possible items so that CO is inclined to give grant without contacting.
> 
> I know its a long shot but efforts is all that we can do and i m making all that i can. I guess no harm in that, right?


From what I have seen, all Pakistani 175, 176, 189 have gone through security checks no matter how strong is your case and what documents you have submitted.

Direct grant without CO interaction is just a dream in our cases.


----------



## nuked

msvayani said:


> From what I have seen, all Pakistani 175, 176, 189 have gone through security checks no matter how strong is your case and what documents you have submitted.
> 
> Direct grant without CO interaction is just a dream in our cases.


But with his approach atleast the back and forth of documents being requested again and again wont happen.

SC is something out of everyone's control.

All the best


----------



## roposh

msvayani said:


> From what I have seen, all Pakistani 175, 176, 189 have gone through security checks no matter how strong is your case and what documents you have submitted.
> 
> Direct grant without CO interaction is just a dream in our cases.


Yeah I know that's why I said its a long shot but no harm in making efforts from our end 

By the way, I am subclass 190 applicant.

regards,
roposh


----------



## fabregas

roposh said:


> Hi,
> 
> On my e-visa page I have uploaded colored copy of my and dependents passports under 'Photo-Passport category'. I think I should have uploaded the same under 'Travel Document', right?
> 
> 1) Now what should I do? Should I upload copy of passports again under 'Travel Document' or is it fine?
> 
> 2) Do i need to upload passport size photographs? under which category should I upload it now?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I think what they meant to say with 'Photo-Passport' category is passport size photo


----------



## roposh

fabregas said:


> I think what they meant to say with 'Photo-Passport' category is passport size photo


Yes dear! I realized that. A bit late, though 

What to do now?


----------



## mike alic

roposh said:


> Hi,
> 
> On my e-visa page I have uploaded colored copy of my and dependents passports under 'Photo-Passport category'. I think I should have uploaded the same under 'Travel Document', right?
> 
> 1) Now what should I do? Should I upload copy of passports again under 'Travel Document' or is it fine?
> 
> 2) Do i need to upload passport size photographs? under which category should I upload it now?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


do we need to upload photos also ? 

also in your previous list u mentioned invitation letter. we are supposed to upload invitation letter as well? as these two docs I haven't done. .

thanks


----------



## fabregas

roposh said:


> Yes dear! I realized that. A bit late, though
> 
> What to do now?


Inform your Co about this when you have a CO.


----------



## roposh

mike alic said:


> do we need to upload photos also ?
> 
> also in your previous list u mentioned invitation letter. we are supposed to upload invitation letter as well? as these two docs I haven't done. .
> 
> thanks


I did not upload photos, rather I uploaded passport copies under that category. Don't know if photos are required or not.

As for the invitation letter. I saw the category so I uploaded the skill-select invitation letter. No harm in that, i guess.

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## babar nawaz

any one travelled to australia through concessional fare through IOM??....i mailed iOM personnel and he replied that the airfare will be around 82k...i checked the same in thai and the airfare was the same....howvere they offer 40kg luggage as compared to thai which is 20k...so is it about extra luggage only coz the fare is the same???


----------



## expatdude

I heard that cathy pacific is far cheaper. However if IOM gives u 82k in emarites its well worth. My personal experience is only with Emirates its awesome


----------



## khanash

expatdude said:


> Its better u write according to ur assessment letter this ll avoid any discrepancies for matching. Rule is write the right where u can justify otherwise it could make problems.
> 
> One more thing once u r invited u wont be able to edit ur EOi so keep ur eio correct always.
> 
> Best ov luck


ok i changed my EOI by marking my experience as relev:scared::scared:ant after 2010 july till date and by marking experience before that as not relevant....it doesnt change my point score...
in ss SA application they did not ask about any relevant experience but only asked the date when u commenced employment so there the date of july 2009 is there......
this wont cause any discrepancy or by date of commencement they meant the relevant experience???:scared:


----------



## expatdude

khanash said:


> ok i changed my EOI by marking my experience as relev:scared::scared:ant after 2010 july till date and by marking experience before that as not relevant....it doesnt change my point score...
> in ss SA application they did not ask about any relevant experience but only asked the date when u commenced employment so there the date of july 2009 is there......
> this wont cause any discrepancy or by date of commencement they meant the relevant experience???:scared:


Bro do not get confused urself I told u the experience n u ll hv to think what u can write there if u think its relevant exp there should not be an issue as well. Other might also suggest u bt the fact is dat once ur invited what ever u claimed in ur eoi won't revert so think well n then write


----------



## expatdude

expatdude said:


> Bro do not get confused urself I told u the experience n u ll hv to think what u can write there if u think its relevant exp there should not be an issue as well. Other might also suggest u bt the fact is dat once ur invited what ever u claimed in ur eoi won't revert so think well n then write


His user name is ramin..jp


----------



## roposh

Dear All,

I lodged my application on Sep 5 and uploaded most of the documents alongwith PCC in 2 days. Today when I logged into the system, I see a list of documents against my name, my wife's name and child name, that have appeared with the status given as 'recommended'. Below are those documents. Kindly help me what to upload against each requirement;

*Principal Applicant:*

1) Evidence of Identity. (I have already uploaded Birth Certificate under Evidence of Birth, age category)

2) Evidence of Australian Qualification (I have never been to Australia and not claiming any points for this)

3) Evidence of Australian Experience (I have never been to Australia and not claiming any points for this)

*Spouse*

4) Evidence of Custody

5) Evidence of Custody 

6) Form 1221 (I have filed form 80 and ready to upload it but why form 1221?)

*Child* (3.5 years old)

7) Evidence of Character

8) Evidence of Language Ability

9) Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of

10) Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner

11) Evidence of Member of family unit (I have already uploaded the birth certificate)

regards,
Roposh


----------



## gladiator007

Friends,
One of my friend got a medical call today, but there is a problem, his wife is one month pregnant. So what should be the proper way forward. Any help? i got following information on guideline documents given to panel doctor from DIAC website


QUTOE
8.8 Pregnant women and x-ray examinations
The Australian Government does not recommend the taking of screening chest x-rays during pregnancy. Consequently, women should be advised that they have the option of:
• deferring their chest x-ray, and therefore the finalisation of their visa application, until after the birth, or
• following counselling, if they so choose to proceed with the x-ray examination with appropriate abdominal shielding after the first trimester
Note: In lower-medium risk TB countries the department has removed the need for chest x-ray of pregnant women but in these situations applicant should be B graded so that Global Health can place the applicant on a health undertaking for follow up for TB screening in Australia after pregnancy.
A full explanation of the risks must be provided by the panel physician or the pregnant woman’s treating physician before the applicant makes a decision as to whether to proceed.
If, after a full explanation of the risks, a pregnant woman elects to undergo a chest x-ray, the following guidelines followed:
• the field size must be strictly limited to include the chest only (that is. not the abdomen or head)
• the radiology clinic must confirm on the paper x-ray examination report (Form 160) or in eHealth that informed consent has been obtained
• double wrap around abdominal and pelvic shielding must be used.
16
For applicants who choose to delay the x-ray till after childbirth, reference should be made on the paper medical examination report (Form 26) or in eHealth, to the presence, or absence, of any history or clinical evidence of TB and the countries in which the applicant has lived in the past five years.
UN QUOTE


----------



## expatdude

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I lodged my application on Sep 5 and uploaded most of the documents alongwith PCC in 2 days. Today when I logged into the system, I see a list of documents against my name, my wife's name and child name, that have appeared with the status given as 'recommended'. Below are those documents. Kindly help me what to upload against each requirement;
> 
> Principal Applicant:
> 
> 1) Evidence of Identity. (I have already uploaded Birth Certificate under Evidence of Birth, age category)
> 
> 2) Evidence of Australian Qualification (I have never been to Australia and not claiming any points for this)
> 
> 3) Evidence of Australian Experience (I have never been to Australia and not claiming any points for this)
> 
> Spouse
> 
> 4) Evidence of Custody
> 
> 5) Evidence of Custody
> 
> 6) Form 1221 (I have filed form 80 and ready to upload it but why form 1221?)
> 
> Child (3.5 years old)
> 
> 7) Evidence of Character
> 
> 8) Evidence of Language Ability
> 
> 9) Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> 
> 10) Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
> 
> 11) Evidence of Member of family unit (I have already uploaded the birth certificate)
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Following are required leave the system recommendations. Upload the following if u hv not uploaded yet

You.
U have uploaded all the required docs no need of further upload 

Child.
Upload his passport, birth certificate only
Spouse. 

Marriage certificate, passport,proof of functional english,degrees if u mentioned in eoi


----------



## roposh

expatdude said:


> Following are required leave the system recommendations. Upload the following if u hv not uploaded yet
> 
> You.
> U have uploaded all the required docs no need of further upload
> 
> Child.
> Upload his passport, birth certificate only
> Spouse.
> 
> Marriage certificate, passport,proof of functional english,degrees if u mentioned in eoi


Thanks for the reply Expatdude!

i have already uploaded all the documents that you have mentioned in your post except for the spouse degrees/transcripts. I am not uploading them because neither I am claiming any points for her qualification nor I have mentioned her details in EOI or any other stage (other than form 80 of-course).

BTW any idea about evidence of identity?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## expatdude

Yaar kion tension leta ha abi tu CO bi nahi assign hoa 

Your CO assignment will take some time. Any way you do not need to upload for evidence of identity. Passport is enough it contains all your identity and other bio data that is required for travel and immigration.

Bro your spouse will need to show that she has functional level of English (Either IELTS or A letter from university stating that her education was in english). If you go for letter form university than you have to upload her university's degree/transcript as well. Moreover if you skip these two options then you have to pay for her EEC( English Education Charges ) that will cost more than 4k AUD. 

English proof is required for every one who is 16+.


Now the choice is yours how you go we are here to give opinion and suggestions but you have to decide.....






roposh said:


> Thanks for the reply Expatdude!
> 
> i have already uploaded all the documents that you have mentioned in your post except for the spouse degrees/transcripts. I am not uploading them because neither I am claiming any points for her qualification nor I have mentioned her details in EOI or any other stage (other than form 80 of-course).
> 
> BTW any idea about evidence of identity?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


----------



## faraz71

*Applied in 2012 - 176*

Hi 

I have been following this forum for over an year now. 

I have got very useful information on this forum and just wanted to share my case for your feedback.

I applied in March 2012 (176 visa - State -Victoria). I got initial feedback in April 2012 regarding form 80. Since then I have not got any feedback on my case. I asked my consultant as well and he mentioned that I have not been assigned any case officer yet and my case has been referred for security clearance.

I asked ASIO about my case and they mentioned that I should contact them again after October 2013 if I don't get any response from DIAC.

I wanted to determine from other's experience if the ASIO feedback is reliable and should I expect any response on my case by October 2013.


----------



## mimran

faraz71 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been following this forum for over an year now.
> 
> I have got very useful information on this forum and just wanted to share my case for your feedback.
> 
> I applied in March 2012 (176 visa - State -Victoria). I got initial feedback in April 2012 regarding form 80. Since then I have not got any feedback on my case. I asked my consultant as well and he mentioned that I have not been assigned any case officer yet and my case has been referred for security clearance.
> 
> I asked ASIO about my case and they mentioned that I should contact them again after October 2013 if I don't get any response from DIAC.
> 
> I wanted to determine from other's experience if the ASIO feedback is reliable and should I expect any response on my case by October 2013.



Is your consultant MARA registered ? I really doubt it, because he told you that your case has been assigned a case officer, whereas a matter of fact Case Officer is the one who refers to security clearance.

175/176 applicants are facing security checks of 16-18 months after visa application / CO allocation, so hopefully your case is near to medical/pcc call.


----------



## roposh

expatdude said:


> Yaar kion tension leta ha abi tu CO bi nahi assign hoa
> 
> Your CO assignment will take some time. Any way you do not need to upload for evidence of identity. Passport is enough it contains all your identity and other bio data that is required for travel and immigration.
> 
> Bro your spouse will need to show that she has functional level of English (Either IELTS or A letter from university stating that her education was in english). If you go for letter form university than you have to upload her university's degree/transcript as well. Moreover if you skip these two options then you have to pay for her EEC( English Education Charges ) that will cost more than 4k AUD.
> 
> English proof is required for every one who is 16+.
> 
> 
> Now the choice is yours how you go we are here to give opinion and suggestions but you have to decide.....


Thanx ExpatDude!

No worries on that front as I have already uploaded IELTS result letter for my wife.

Thanks for the help, again 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## gladiator007

*Help needed*

Friends,
One of my friend got a medical call today, but there is a problem, his wife is one month pregnant. So what should be the proper way forward. Any help? i got following information on guideline documents given to panel doctor from DIAC website


QUTOE
8.8 Pregnant women and x-ray examinations
The Australian Government does not recommend the taking of screening chest x-rays during pregnancy. Consequently, women should be advised that they have the option of:
• deferring their chest x-ray, and therefore the finalisation of their visa application, until after the birth, or
• following counselling, if they so choose to proceed with the x-ray examination with appropriate abdominal shielding after the first trimester
Note: In lower-medium risk TB countries the department has removed the need for chest x-ray of pregnant women but in these situations applicant should be B graded so that Global Health can place the applicant on a health undertaking for follow up for TB screening in Australia after pregnancy.
A full explanation of the risks must be provided by the panel physician or the pregnant woman’s treating physician before the applicant makes a decision as to whether to proceed.
If, after a full explanation of the risks, a pregnant woman elects to undergo a chest x-ray, the following guidelines followed:
• the field size must be strictly limited to include the chest only (that is. not the abdomen or head)
• the radiology clinic must confirm on the paper x-ray examination report (Form 160) or in eHealth that informed consent has been obtained
• double wrap around abdominal and pelvic shielding must be used.
16
For applicants who choose to delay the x-ray till after childbirth, reference should be made on the paper medical examination report (Form 26) or in eHealth, to the presence, or absence, of any history or clinical evidence of TB and the countries in which the applicant has lived in the past five years.
UN QUOTE


----------



## nuked

gladiator007 said:


> Friends,
> One of my friend got a medical call today, but there is a problem, his wife is one month pregnant. So what should be the proper way forward. Any help? i got following information on guideline documents given to panel doctor from DIAC website
> 
> 
> QUTOE
> 8.8 Pregnant women and x-ray examinations
> The Australian Government does not recommend the taking of screening chest x-rays during pregnancy. Consequently, women should be advised that they have the option of:
> • deferring their chest x-ray, and therefore the finalisation of their visa application, until after the birth, or
> • following counselling, if they so choose to proceed with the x-ray examination with appropriate abdominal shielding after the first trimester
> Note: In lower-medium risk TB countries the department has removed the need for chest x-ray of pregnant women but in these situations applicant should be B graded so that Global Health can place the applicant on a health undertaking for follow up for TB screening in Australia after pregnancy.
> A full explanation of the risks must be provided by the panel physician or the pregnant woman’s treating physician before the applicant makes a decision as to whether to proceed.
> If, after a full explanation of the risks, a pregnant woman elects to undergo a chest x-ray, the following guidelines followed:
> • the field size must be strictly limited to include the chest only (that is. not the abdomen or head)
> • the radiology clinic must confirm on the paper x-ray examination report (Form 160) or in eHealth that informed consent has been obtained
> • double wrap around abdominal and pelvic shielding must be used.
> 16
> For applicants who choose to delay the x-ray till after childbirth, reference should be made on the paper medical examination report (Form 26) or in eHealth, to the presence, or absence, of any history or clinical evidence of TB and the countries in which the applicant has lived in the past five years.
> UN QUOTE


In this case, I recommend your friend to notify CO immediately, with expected delivery date as well.

Since there is some chances of getting XRays done after first trimester, that is one option or else you may have to inform CO to defer the case until the baby birth.

All the best!


----------



## girlaussie

Hi,

It's upto them how they wanna proceed, some people don't take risk & prefer to defer their case cause of Chest X-ray and hence finalise their application after birth. While some (in first 4-8 weeks) go for the examination with double protection shield without any problem. So it really depends on individual how they wanna proceed. 

Best,

Girl Aussie



gladiator007 said:


> Friends,
> One of my friend got a medical call today, but there is a problem, his wife is one month pregnant. So what should be the proper way forward. Any help? i got following information on guideline documents given to panel doctor from DIAC website
> 
> 
> QUTOE
> 8.8 Pregnant women and x-ray examinations
> The Australian Government does not recommend the taking of screening chest x-rays during pregnancy. Consequently, women should be advised that they have the option of:
> • deferring their chest x-ray, and therefore the finalisation of their visa application, until after the birth, or
> • following counselling, if they so choose to proceed with the x-ray examination with appropriate abdominal shielding after the first trimester
> Note: In lower-medium risk TB countries the department has removed the need for chest x-ray of pregnant women but in these situations applicant should be B graded so that Global Health can place the applicant on a health undertaking for follow up for TB screening in Australia after pregnancy.
> A full explanation of the risks must be provided by the panel physician or the pregnant woman’s treating physician before the applicant makes a decision as to whether to proceed.
> If, after a full explanation of the risks, a pregnant woman elects to undergo a chest x-ray, the following guidelines followed:
> • the field size must be strictly limited to include the chest only (that is. not the abdomen or head)
> • the radiology clinic must confirm on the paper x-ray examination report (Form 160) or in eHealth that informed consent has been obtained
> • double wrap around abdominal and pelvic shielding must be used.
> 16
> For applicants who choose to delay the x-ray till after childbirth, reference should be made on the paper medical examination report (Form 26) or in eHealth, to the presence, or absence, of any history or clinical evidence of TB and the countries in which the applicant has lived in the past five years.
> UN QUOTE


----------



## gladiator007

girlaussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's upto them how they wanna proceed, some people don't take risk & prefer to defer their case cause of Chest X-ray and hence finalise their application after birth. While some (in first 4-8 weeks) go for the examination with double protection shield without any problem. So it really depends on individual how they wanna proceed.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you, please advice is it the choice of the candidate or the CO or Medical Officer to decide whether to go for X Ray with protection? What should my friend do? should he tell this to CO and ask him to extend the medical date by few months? and then take the medical date once again?


----------



## gladiator007

gladiator007 said:


> Thank you, please advice is it the choice of the candidate or the CO or Medical Officer to decide whether to go for X Ray with protection? What should my friend do? should he tell this to CO and ask him to extend the medical date by few months? and then take the medical date once again?


last thing, will there be any negative impact on his case or it is normal?


----------



## girlaussie

You welcome, it's applicant choice, once she arrives for her medical examination she can advise doctor about her pregnancy and then doctor will advice X Ray Technician accordingly. 

Best,

Girl Aussie



gladiator007 said:


> Thank you, please advice is it the choice of the candidate or the CO or Medical Officer to decide whether to go for X Ray with protection? What should my friend do? should he tell this to CO and ask him to extend the medical date by few months? and then take the medical date once again?


----------



## girlaussie

Negative??? Why negative?? Isn't it normal to get pregnant?it's part of life, CO & AHC also consider circumstances. 

Best,

Girl Aussie



gladiator007 said:


> last thing, will there be any negative impact on his case or it is normal?]


----------



## expatdude

What a pleasure i feel when I help someone and get thanks in that regards. I feel that i m flying in the sky because I helped someone 




roposh said:


> Thanx ExpatDude!
> 
> No worries on that front as I have already uploaded IELTS result letter for my wife.
> 
> Thanks for the help, again
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


----------



## gladiator007

girlaussie said:


> You welcome, it's applicant choice, once she arrives for her medical examination she can advise doctor about her pregnancy and then doctor will advice X Ray Technician accordingly.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you, you are really kind. One more thing if you can explain, do he need to take medical doctor reports of her spouse or simply they need to go on a date after 4 - 6 weeks of pregnancy and ask MO at IOM to take the X Ray as mentioned by you?
Thank you in advance for your support once again.


----------



## girlaussie

Pleasure...I don't know how system works in Pakistan, I am assuming your friend already got an email from CO asking for medical examination, right? If this is the case then he needs to call IOM and book appointment, usually get Health Examination in week or two, on the day of examination his wife (if she is a part of application) needs to tell the Doctor about her pregnancy during physical examination, doctor may choose to do 1or 2 more test like Hepatitis C cause of her pregnancy, as part of examination she will be asked to get her blood test + X-ray and that time she can mention XRay Technician for 'shield protection'. This is how it works, are they opting to go for medical examination?


Best,

Girl Aussie



gladiator007 said:


> Thank you, you are really kind. One more thing if you can explain, do he need to take medical doctor reports of her spouse or simply they need to go on a date after 4 - 6 weeks of pregnancy and ask MO at IOM to take the X Ray as mentioned by you?
> Thank you in advance for your support once again.


----------



## Hiki

it might be of some good news that Australian 25th election took place on 7th sept... because of this election the immigration dept was slow on its job ... so now fingers crossed .. lets hope that all our brothers and sisters get their pending works done ..


----------



## gladiator007

girlaussie said:


> Pleasure...I don't know how system works in Pakistan, I am assuming your friend already got an email from CO asking for medical examination, right? If this is the case then he needs to call IOM and book appointment, usually get Health Examination in week or two, on the day of examination his wife (if she is a part of application) needs to tell the Doctor about her pregnancy during physical examination, doctor may choose to do 1or 2 more test like Hepatitis C cause of her pregnancy, as part of examination she will be asked to get her blood test + X-ray and that time she can mention XRay Technician for 'shield protection'. This is how it works, are they opting to go for medical examination?
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Girl Aussie


just confirmed from my friend, yes he got the letter asking for the medical and from IOM he has booked the slot for September 20th. Following are two questions if you can answer:
1 - Will IOM / Medical doctor allow his wife to go for X ray as pregency will be of 5 weeks?
2 - if not should he ask for extension from his case officer?

Rgds


----------



## girlaussie

1: I think your friend needs to check with wife's doctor first if he/she allows then should proceed, also I don't know if IOM Pakistan do provide 'shield protection' for pregnant applicants, your friend should call IOM and clarify.

2:not sure about extension, he may defer wife's medical till baby birth , for that he needs to inform Case Officer the delivery timeline. I am still not sure if he can proceed for medical alone, hmmm may be someone else can advise you on this.

Best,

Girl Aussie



gladiator007 said:


> just confirmed from my friend, yes he got the letter asking for the medical and from IOM he has booked the slot for September 20th. Following are two questions if you can answer:
> 1 - Will IOM / Medical doctor allow his wife to go for X ray as pregency will be of 5 weeks?
> 2 - if not should he ask for extension from his case officer?
> 
> Rgds


----------



## Aussie99

*Child Benifits*

what are the child benefits after you get PR?


----------



## Aussie99

opfian said:


> telecom is a big industry ... could be bit more specific about the kind of jobs u r looking for


specificaly GSM/3g/wimax/LTE


----------



## opfian

Aussie99 said:


> specificaly GSM/3g/wimax/LTE


As far as i know they have good number of BSS jobs for 2G/3G


----------



## xuberant

gladiator007 said:


> just confirmed from my friend, yes he got the letter asking for the medical and from IOM he has booked the slot for September 20th. Following are two questions if you can answer:
> 1 - Will IOM / Medical doctor allow his wife to go for X ray as pregency will be of 5 weeks?
> 2 - if not should he ask for extension from his case officer?
> 
> Rgds


They need to ask doctor about it. I think its not good for child to go for xray when you are pregnant. I was almost in similar situation but my wife was 7 months pregnant then. I got request for medicals from CO that time. I informed case officer about my wife's pregnancy and they provided me the extension I requested. I didn't want to risk my baby just for going in haste. After my child was born, I added him in application as well. It prolonged my case for 6-7 months. The good part was that my child was there in my application and I didn't have to apply for different visa for him separately afterwards.


----------



## xuberant

Aussie99 said:


> what are the child benefits after you get PR?


you get fortnightly allowance (Family Tax Benefit) from government for your child. The amount depends on family income. In some cases, its 100 per fortnight and for some its more than 200 dollars. Apart from that, you can some amount for covering up the expenses of childcare. Next year onward, if a first child is born to you then you get 2K or if its second than 1K. Previously, it was 5K and 3K. Apart from that medical and state school education is free.


----------



## Aussie99

opfian said:


> As far as i know they have good number of BSS jobs for 2G/3G


Any RF planning/optimization jobs in these fields?


----------



## noixe

Hiki said:


> it might be of some good news that Australian 25th election took place on 7th sept... because of this election the immigration dept was slow on its job ... so now fingers crossed .. lets hope that all our brothers and sisters get their pending works done ..


Why was the immigration department slow because of the elections?


----------



## expatdude

xuberant said:


> you get fortnightly allowance (Family Tax Benefit) from government for your child. The amount depends on family income. In some cases, its 100 per fortnight and for some its more than 200 dollars. Apart from that, you can some amount for covering up the expenses of childcare. Next year onward, if a first child is born to you then you get 2K or if its second than 1K. Previously, it was 5K and 3K. Apart from that medical and state school education is free.


That is a useful and nice info i request you to explain it in full detail or share us with such link.

Following questions raised in my mind can you please clear them as well ?

Like you mentioned fortnight you means 14 days ? I am interpreting it as besides the fortnight tax benefit we can also get some amount for childcare (Like how much ?

Also tell us if we go with children from Pakistan ? are we able to get these benefits or we need to born child there ? 

Once we get the PR does it apply immediately or someone needs to be there in Australia with child and have to have the Job there as well to gain these benefits ?

- Thanks


----------



## Impatient22

Dear Grant Holders, 

Can you please share whats the immediate next step after you get the grant letter?


----------



## nuked

Impatient22 said:


> Dear Grant Holders,
> 
> Can you please share whats the immediate next step after you get the grant letter?


Travel!


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> Travel!


Hahahaha.... on foot???  

I mean, i heard that sending passports to embassy and stamping is not necessary now... so what exactly we need to do ?


----------



## nuked

Impatient22 said:


> Hahahaha.... on foot???
> 
> I mean, i heard that sending passports to embassy and stamping is not necessary now... so what exactly we need to do ?


Apply for leave with your existing employer and book the tickets. No need for passport stamping.

If you plan to move for good, resign, start preparing your savings to be transferred to AUS. open a bank account. Start applying for Jobs. Again book the tickets and fly!

All the best!


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> Apply for leave with your existing employer and book the tickets. No need for passport stamping.
> 
> If you plan to move for good, resign, start preparing your savings to be transferred to AUS. open a bank account. Start applying for Jobs. Again book the tickets and fly!
> 
> All the best!


Wow..! Thanks Nuked. 

Hmm another question, what are the best options in your opinion to transfer money to AUS before landing?


----------



## nuked

Impatient22 said:


> Wow..! Thanks Nuked.
> 
> Hmm another question, what are the best options in your opinion to transfer money to AUS before landing?


I am not aware of that, I'll probably be carrying cash with me, and will declare it at the airport.

Should not be a problem.


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> I am not aware of that, I'll probably be carrying cash with me, and will declare it at the airport.
> 
> Should not be a problem.


I think once visa card will be work.  

As i draw money from Pakistan account on debit card in UAE. Hope it will also work in AUS


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> I think once visa card will be work.
> 
> As i draw money from Pakistan account on debit card in UAE. Hope it will also work in AUS


Different countries charges are exorbitant, if that matters to you, it matters to me, so I prefer carrying cash, meeting my banker physically and depositing to my account myself is the option I prefer even though I have got my account opened remotely.


----------



## girlaussie

Simply book your flight, check/arrange accommodation in Australia, start looking for job, final good bye to family, If working, then resign, serve notice period, get final settlement, you can travel without any visa stamp so you are good to fly.

Best,

Aussie Girl Bay 



Impatient22 said:


> Dear Grant Holders,
> 
> Can you please share whats the immediate next step after you get the grant letter?


----------



## gladiator007

girlaussie said:


> 1: I think your friend needs to check with wife's doctor first if he/she allows then should proceed, also I don't know if IOM Pakistan do provide 'shield protection' for pregnant applicants, your friend should call IOM and clarify.
> 
> 2:not sure about extension, he may defer wife's medical till baby birth , for that he needs to inform Case Officer the delivery timeline. I am still not sure if he can proceed for medical alone, hmmm may be someone else can advise you on this.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you,
He just spoke to IOM centre, its simple they have asked him to sign under taking and go through a normal medical. There is no need to wait for baby birth or there is no document required from spouse doctor.
Thank you very much for your kind support.
Regards


----------



## girlaussie

There is no limit on the cash that you may bring into Australia, however AUD$ 10,000 or more must be reported on arrival.

Best,

Aussie Girl Bay 



nuked said:


> Different countries charges are exorbitant, if that matters to you, it matters to me, so I prefer carrying cash, meeting my banker physically and depositing to my account myself is the option I prefer even though I have got my account opened remotely.


----------



## girlaussie

Exactly this is the procedure.

Good luck!!!

Aussie Girl Bay



gladiator007 said:


> Thank you,
> He just spoke to IOM centre, its simple they have asked him to sign under taking and go through a normal medical. There is no need to wait for baby birth or there is no document required from spouse doctor.
> Thank you very much for your kind support.
> Regards


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> Different countries charges are exorbitant, if that matters to you, it matters to me, so I prefer carrying cash, meeting my banker physically and depositing to my account myself is the option I prefer even though I have got my account opened remotely.



That is great how did you open account remotely ? share with us ...


----------



## mike alic

Impatient22 said:


> Wow..! Thanks Nuked.
> 
> Hmm another question, what are the best options in your opinion to transfer money to AUS before landing?


In 2006 I used FDD, It was cleared in 1 day. 

I used services from K&k, they charged Rs 500. 

I think K&k are not operating anymore. but u can approach any money changer. I think they must be able to so it. .

Thanks


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> Different countries charges are exorbitant, if that matters to you, it matters to me, so I prefer carrying cash, meeting my banker physically and depositing to my account myself is the option I prefer even though I have got my account opened remotely.


Whats the procedure of opening account remotely and transferring? how much will be the deductions if I transfer from Pakistan?


----------



## nuked

Impatient22 said:


> Whats the procedure of opening account remotely and transferring? how much will be the deductions if I transfer from Pakistan?





expatdude said:


> That is great how did you open account remotely ? share with us ...


You need to have a PR before you can open an account, rest is pretty straight forward, NAB i.e. National Bank of Australia has an on-line account opening form for new immigrants, (google it and it should take you directly to the new immigrants sign up page) that takes all your information, including your grant information to verify.

Your account should open in maximum 10 days time. You should also receive an on-line access, for viewing only (if you opt for it). You can make a transfer into the account, but no payments or any other features will be enabled until and unless you land and present yourself physically to a banking officer at your bank.

There are other banks too, I used this for the simple hassle free no cost account.

I am not sure of transfer costs as I am not transferring the money and carrying cash with me, also not aware of how to do it, but most currency changers should be able to do it effectively. (for a cost to you, without any doubt)

All the best!


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> You need to have a PR before you can open an account, rest is pretty straight forward, NAB i.e. National Bank of Australia has an on-line account opening form for new immigrants, (google it and it should take you directly to the new immigrants sign up page) that takes all your information, including your grant information to verify.
> 
> Your account should open in maximum 10 days time. You should also receive an on-line access, for viewing only (if you opt for it). You can make a transfer into the account, but no payments or any other features will be enabled until and unless you land and present yourself physically to a banking officer at your bank.
> 
> There are other banks too, I used this for the simple hassle free no cost account.
> 
> I am not sure of transfer costs as I am not transferring the money and carrying cash with me, also not aware of how to do it, but most currency changers should be able to do it effectively. (for a cost to you, without any doubt)
> 
> All the best!


Thanks. 

I just checked Standard Chartered has branches in Australia too... so may be they can also give some good options. Will check with them and let all you guys know.. !


----------



## expatdude

nuked you r really nuclear weapon 



nuked said:


> You need to have a PR before you can open an account, rest is pretty straight forward, NAB i.e. National Bank of Australia has an on-line account opening form for new immigrants, (google it and it should take you directly to the new immigrants sign up page) that takes all your information, including your grant information to verify.
> 
> Your account should open in maximum 10 days time. You should also receive an on-line access, for viewing only (if you opt for it). You can make a transfer into the account, but no payments or any other features will be enabled until and unless you land and present yourself physically to a banking officer at your bank.
> 
> There are other banks too, I used this for the simple hassle free no cost account.
> 
> I am not sure of transfer costs as I am not transferring the money and carrying cash with me, also not aware of how to do it, but most currency changers should be able to do it effectively. (for a cost to you, without any doubt)
> 
> All the best!


----------



## expatdude

I want to know which Pakis are going to stay in Sydney, NSW ?


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> nuked you r really nuclear weapon


honestly, I am only trying to help, just sharing my experiences. I may be wrong on occasions to which I admit silently  Also trying to cut my time when there is no work! Enjoy!

Hoping to see some really longs lists of pending grants in next few weeks to shorten, I hope you and Impatient, SMShoaib, Bukhari hop on to that grant list!

Forgive me if I am not mentioning anyone. Prayers and wishes are for all. just feeling low bp.

All the best to everyone!


----------



## Impatient22

expatdude said:


> I want to know which Pakis are going to stay in Sydney, NSW ?


We are planning to stay in Sydney insha Allah !


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> I want to know which Pakis are going to stay in Sydney, NSW ?


I plan to land in Sydney, but I plan to move if my work requires me to, as getting a first break is quite difficult (apparent from quite few posters in this forum). Initially I suggest you must not bound yourself to a specific city. If you get a better offer from any other city. Getting the break is the important thing, coming to Sydney or Melbourne should not be an issue once you are settled.

All the best!


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> honestly, I am only trying to help, just sharing my experiences. I may be wrong on occasions to which I admit silently  Also trying to cut my time when there is no work! Enjoy!
> 
> Hoping to see some really longs lists of pending grants in next few weeks to shorten, I hope you and Impatient, SMShoaib, Bukhari hop on to that grant list!
> 
> Forgive me if I am not mentioning anyone. Prayers and wishes are for all. just feeling low bp.
> 
> All the best to everyone!


May your mouth be full of ghee and sugar for saying such sweet sweet things  It will be beneficial for ur low bp as well


----------



## expatdude

Impatient22 said:


> We are planning to stay in Sydney insha Allah !


please PM your skype and gmail


----------



## khans

nuked said:


> honestly, I am only trying to help, just sharing my experiences. I may be wrong on occasions to which I admit silently  Also trying to cut my time when there is no work! Enjoy!
> 
> Hoping to see some really longs lists of pending grants in next few weeks to shorten, I hope you and Impatient, SMShoaib, Bukhari hop on to that grant list!
> 
> Forgive me if I am not mentioning anyone. Prayers and wishes are for all. just feeling low bp.
> All the best to everyone!


A quick update, I just signed in to online status and it says as following

_
06/09/2013 Health requirements finalised 
Character assessment particulars outstanding	
25/07/2013 Further medical results received 
25/07/2013 Further medical results received 
25/07/2013 HIV blood test received

Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant

_

I already sent my PCC to my agent on 24/7/2013 just mailed him to ask for future course of action, I think the ball has started to roll once again, will see how it goes tomm


----------



## Bravo

khans said:


> A quick update, I just signed in to online status and it says as following
> 
> _
> 06/09/2013 Health requirements finalised
> Character assessment particulars outstanding
> 25/07/2013 Further medical results received
> 25/07/2013 Further medical results received
> 25/07/2013 HIV blood test received
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> _
> 
> I already sent my PCC to my agent on 24/7/2013 just mailed him to ask for future course of action, I think the ball has started to roll once again, will see how it goes tomm


Good Luck bro!!!


----------



## Hiki

nuked said:


> Apply for leave with your existing employer and book the tickets. No need for passport stamping.
> 
> If you plan to move for good, resign, start preparing your savings to be transferred to AUS. open a bank account. Start applying for Jobs. Again book the tickets and fly!
> 
> All the best!


Sir can u plz tell me that y stamping passport is not needed ? How will you tell the immigration depts on both the airports ? 
People would send their passports through Gerrys int. n would get it stamp ? 
2. I saw on immi website n other pages that from 10th dec 2012 biometeric test is also neccessary for pakistani citizens now which is to be done after u have been granted the visa ? Waiting


----------



## opfian

expatdude said:


> I think once visa card will be work.
> 
> As i draw money from Pakistan account on debit card in UAE. Hope it will also work in AUS



u mean to say you are withdrawing from your Pakistani debit card, while you are in UAE? how much do they charge you in terms of fee? as far as I remember I tried it once and around 100 AED were deducted from my account for charges/conversation rate. Moreover, I was not allowed to withdraw more than equivalent of 20K Pakistani Rupees.

I never dared to try it again! :/


----------



## opfian

Hiki said:


> Sir can u plz tell me that y stamping passport is not needed ? How will you tell the immigration depts on both the airports ?
> People would send their passports through Gerrys int. n would get it stamp ?
> 2. I saw on immi website n other pages that from 10th dec 2012 biometeric test is also neccessary for pakistani citizens now which is to be done after u have been granted the visa ? Waiting



You can take print of your grant letter and visa verification through Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) web page.

Pakistani immigration authorities are aware of the fact that many countries dont require visa stamping however, sometimes they love to act LAME. For a hassle free trip, spending 70 AUD is not a big deal


----------



## Beee

Hey.. Anyone from Pakistan shifting between Oct 2013 - Feb 2014? 
We r planning to shift but haven't decided an exact date yet.. Theres so much preparation to do..


----------



## Hiki

opfian said:


> You can take print of your grant letter and visa verification through Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) web page.
> 
> Pakistani immigration authorities are aware of the fact that many countries dont require visa stamping however, sometimes they love to act LAME. For a hassle free trip, spending 70 AUD is not a big deal


What about biometeric test ?


----------



## khanash

Hiki said:


> What about biometeric test ?


hi there,
i see ur employer got a call after medical and character checks....what did they ask ur employer and did they talk to u while u were on the job??


----------



## Hiki

I have posted this ans back as well but no issues ! 
No they didnt talk to me ... They asked questions about my salary package ... My duration at office ... My duties etc ... N questions related to cdr report .. Some questions about my character thats it


----------



## opfian

Hiki said:


> What about biometeric test ?


biometric test? what for? and where it will be conducted? would be kind enough to share more details about it


----------



## opfian

@Hiki what is ur profession


----------



## Hiki

opfian said:


> biometric test? what for? and where it will be conducted? would be kind enough to share more details about it


Electrical engineer


----------



## Hiki

Oh i saw the updates biometeric is not for the pr visa subclasses .. They are for students family sponsor n tour visas


----------



## Hiki

Biometrics test is fingerprints n digital face photo ... Details are on immi website .. But it is not for PR visas


----------



## bukhari

expatdude said:


> I want to know which Pakis are going to stay in Sydney, NSW ?


I will be the sydney sider as well (eventually that is)..


----------



## nuked

khans said:


> A quick update, I just signed in to online status and it says as following
> 
> _
> 06/09/2013 Health requirements finalised
> Character assessment particulars outstanding
> 25/07/2013 Further medical results received
> 25/07/2013 Further medical results received
> 25/07/2013 HIV blood test received
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> _
> 
> I already sent my PCC to my agent on 24/7/2013 just mailed him to ask for future course of action, I think the ball has started to roll once again, will see how it goes tomm


All the best!


----------



## nuked

Hiki said:


> Sir can u plz tell me that y stamping passport is not needed ? How will you tell the immigration depts on both the airports ?
> People would send their passports through Gerrys int. n would get it stamp ?
> 2. I saw on immi website n other pages that from 10th dec 2012 biometeric test is also neccessary for pakistani citizens now which is to be done after u have been granted the visa ? Waiting


Australian visas no longer require a stamp on your passport, You grant letter will suffice. Any airline that will take you to Australia has access to a special system to verify that you have a visa. so you will only get a ticket from Airline once your VISA is verified by your passport number.

They verify your visa with your passport number.

All the best!


----------



## nuked

Beee said:


> Hey.. Anyone from Pakistan shifting between Oct 2013 - Feb 2014?
> We r planning to shift but haven't decided an exact date yet.. Theres so much preparation to do..


I am moving on 31st October! Why are the days not passing by ???!!!! :help: :der:


----------



## nuked

Hiki said:


> What about biometeric test ?


Ignore it...


----------



## msvayani

Impatient22 said:


> We are planning to stay in Sydney insha Allah !





expatdude said:


> I want to know which Pakis are going to stay in Sydney, NSW ?


I'll be going to Sydney as well Inshallah!


----------



## msvayani

Beee said:


> Hey.. Anyone from Pakistan shifting between Oct 2013 - Feb 2014?
> We r planning to shift but haven't decided an exact date yet.. Theres so much preparation to do..


If everything falls in place and I get the grant, I'll be going in Jan/Feb 2014. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## expatdude

I am planning to move in the end of Jan or in the start of Feb.



Beee said:


> Hey.. Anyone from Pakistan shifting between Oct 2013 - Feb 2014?
> We r planning to shift but haven't decided an exact date yet.. Theres so much preparation to do..


----------



## expatdude

opfian said:


> u mean to say you are withdrawing from your Pakistani debit card, while you are in UAE? how much do they charge you in terms of fee? as far as I remember I tried it once and around 100 AED were deducted from my account for charges/conversation rate. Moreover, I was not allowed to withdraw more than equivalent of 20K Pakistani Rupees.
> 
> I never dared to try it again! :/



Yes its true that the limit is same which you have in Pakistan. Its also true that they deduct exorbitantly.

The fact i was thinking that some one can use the card if he/she do not have money on hand in worst case


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> Yes its true that the limit is same which you have in Pakistan. Its also true that they deduct exorbitantly.
> 
> The fact i was thinking that some one can use the card if he/she do not have money on hand in worst case


As long as it is VISA or MasterCard or AMEX, it should work without any hassles.

All the bestesssttt!!


----------



## expatdude

msvayani, bukhari, impatience, nuked 

I will also be staying in Sydney so i think we guys should have each others skype etc for help. I am sure we are gona need each other there.

Please send PM to me for mail/skype ids (who have already ignore it  )


----------



## msvayani

expatdude said:


> msvayani, bukhari, impatience, nuked
> 
> I will also be staying in Sydney so i think we guys should have each others skype etc for help. I am sure we are gona need each other there.
> 
> Please send PM to me for mail/skype ids (who have already ignore it  )


PM sent to you four guys.


----------



## Moji

Hi All

I have complained about my case to IGIS and today received this reply:

"I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise there is no current case with the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO).

Please contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for information about this application and an updated status."

What does this mean? Is my security check over? Should I contact my CO and inquire about the status?


----------



## Impatient22

expatdude said:


> msvayani, bukhari, impatience, nuked
> 
> I will also be staying in Sydney so i think we guys should have each others skype etc for help. I am sure we are gona need each other there.
> 
> Please send PM to me for mail/skype ids (who have already ignore it  )


PM sent to all you 4 guys. 

Plus an update from me... ! got reply from CO today,

Our medicals are Referred


----------



## nuked

Moji said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have complained about my case to IGIS and today received this reply:
> 
> "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise there is no current case with the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO).
> 
> Please contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for information about this application and an updated status."
> 
> What does this mean? Is my security check over? Should I contact my CO and inquire about the status?


You should politely ask your CO about the status of your application. Don't piss your CO.

All the best!


----------



## nuked

Impatient22 said:


> PM sent to all you 4 guys.
> 
> Plus an update from me... ! got reply from CO today,
> 
> Our medicals are Referred


Don't :nono: you worry, InshAllah will be well. Wait :ranger: and watch, grant is nearer.

All the best


----------



## msvayani

Moji said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have complained about my case to IGIS and today received this reply:
> 
> "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise there is no current case with the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO).
> 
> Please contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for information about this application and an updated status."
> 
> What does this mean? Is my security check over? Should I contact my CO and inquire about the status?


Looks like your SC are completed.


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> Don't :nono: you worry, InshAllah will be well. Wait :ranger: and watch, grant is nearer.
> 
> All the best


:nono: perfectly depicts "Nahi nahi, abhi nai, abhi karo intezaaar" infact AUR INTEZAAAR :Cry:


----------



## Moji

nuked said:


> You should politely ask your CO about the status of your application. Don't piss your CO.
> 
> All the best!


Hi nuked,

Thanks for you reply, should I mention about the IGIS inquiry or no?


----------



## Impatient22

Moji said:


> Hi nuked,
> 
> Thanks for you reply, should I mention about the IGIS inquiry or no?


In my opinion dont mention IGIS, just ask generically about your application status.


----------



## fabregas

Moji said:


> Hi nuked,
> 
> Thanks for you reply, should I mention about the IGIS inquiry or no?


Don't mention it to your CO..

I don't remember the link for IGIS inquiry although I did complain few months ago..Please share the link


----------



## nuked

Moji said:


> Hi nuked,
> 
> Thanks for you reply, should I mention about the IGIS inquiry or no?


Although it is your right to enquire from all the parties involved, I personally would not recommend you to bring that point in your email.

If you could simply state something like "Dear CO, Do you have any estimates on how long more to wait for Security Checks and further process on my visa application. An early response will enable me to plan my stuff better."

Just wrote what I could think of politely, maybe you can embrace more beautiful words in Farsi ? 

All the best!


----------



## fabregas

nuked said:


> Although it is your right to enquire from all the parties involved, I personally would not recommend you to bring that point in your email.
> 
> If you could simply state something like "Dear CO, Do you have any estimates on how long more to wait for Security Checks and further process on my visa application. An early response will enable me to plan my stuff better."
> 
> Just wrote what I could think of politely, maybe you can embrace more beautiful words in Farsi ?
> 
> All the best!


bro..did u get my reply..at the time of sending the reply, I got some problem with my Internet connection so not sure the reply went through


----------



## Hiki

nuked said:


> Australian visas no longer require a stamp on your passport, You grant letter will suffice. Any airline that will take you to Australia has access to a special system to verify that you have a visa. so you will only get a ticket from Airline once your VISA is verified by your passport number.
> 
> They verify your visa with your passport number.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks


----------



## RockerX

Friends,

I will also be moving to Sydney once I get the grant.
Current status is: medicals referred since the last 10 days. 

Hopefully as soon as the meds get finalized, we will get our grant.

All friends from PK, who are moving to Sydney, please pm me as well, your skype and email ids.

Thanks,

RX


----------



## fabregas

guys send me the link for IGIS complaint


----------



## nuked

fabregas said:


> bro..did u get my reply..at the time of sending the reply, I got some problem with my Internet connection so not sure the reply went through


Yep got it, added you on skype. No issues once your internet restores we can chat.


----------



## N.Ali

fabregas said:


> guys send me the link for IGIS complaint


plz refer to below link:

Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## fabregas

N.Ali said:


> plz refer to below link:
> 
> Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


Thanks bro...submitted complaint to IGIS


----------



## Aussie99

*Cost of living*

Can any one tell what is the current cost of living (Average/month) in Sydney with family


----------



## usman936

Sua


----------



## usman936

123


----------



## nuked

Aussie99 said:


> Can any one tell what is the current cost of living (Average/month) in Sydney with family


Can you please specify number of family members with avg age range?


----------



## Aussie99

2 adults and one 2 year old


----------



## fadiexpart

*Medical expiring without grant*

okay my medical for whole family is finalized and expiring in December and i have been told that i need to wait for SC ... little confused what is happening around document status is requested or received. one last favor i would like from co to not request medical again ..... any comments


----------



## imranali82

roposh said:


> @Nuked.... Hahaha
> yaar honestly speaking what i have analysed so far from the forum is that there are two extreme scenarios. One where when CO is allocated and he finds all docs n medicals fine and he gives grant in no time....the other scenario is where CO is not satisfied with the provided documents and then he asks for more. In these cases there are more chances of co going into sc etc which results in delay of grant. So i, from my end, is trying my best to provide all possible items so that CO is inclined to give grant without contacting.
> 
> I know its a long shot but efforts is all that we can do and i m making all that i can. I guess no harm in that, right?


Roposh
no problems with my docs, but since i hold a green passport, i will have to go through SC, no shortcut in that. So the base timeline will be more or less similar with of course case to case variation because of travel history, errors in forms etc


----------



## nuked

fadiexpart said:


> okay my medical for whole family is finalized and expiring in December and i have been told that i need to wait for SC ... little confused what is happening around document status is requested or received. one last favor i would like from co to not request medical again ..... any comments


Yes, that is possible, I have come to know that your CO has the ability to extend your medicals a couple of months, so you might get a short window to validate your visa.


----------



## Impatient22

fadiexpart said:


> okay my medical for whole family is finalized and expiring in December and i have been told that i need to wait for SC ... little confused what is happening around document status is requested or received. one last favor i would like from co to not request medical again ..... any comments


Mine also expired, had to undergo medicals again, which got referred today. You can't request CO to not ask for medicals again.... its their call. 

All the best !


----------



## expatdude

Impatient22 said:


> Mine also expired, had to undergo medicals again, which got referred today. You can't request CO to not ask for medicals again.... its their call.
> 
> All the best !



too much trouble in doing medical after long time could be problem.... that is not fair


----------



## roposh

imranali82 said:


> Roposh
> no problems with my docs, but since i hold a green passport, i will have to go through SC, no shortcut in that. So the base timeline will be more or less similar with of course case to case variation because of travel history, errors in forms etc


Hi Imran,
I understand what you are saying. However, I have seen the timeline of many pakistani applicants who have got the grant in 3/4 months in case of visa subclass 190. Again, not all, but some have got the grant in 3/4 months from the date of lodgement._ (Reference Spreadsheet for Pakistani Applicants)_

Also, there was one applicant from pakistan who got the grant in July/Aug 2013 without even contacted by CO. 

So, in my opinion, yes it is VERY LIKELY that cases of pakistani applicants will fo under security check and they'll have to wait more for their grant, however, it is also possible that if we provide all of our documents upfront and there is no problem with our medicals etc, we might get grant quickly as well.

No harm in looking at the brighter side of things 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## fabregas

roposh said:


> Hi Imran,
> I understand what you are saying. However, I have seen the timeline of many pakistani applicants who have got the grant in 3/4 months in case of visa subclass 190. Again, not all, but some have got the grant in 3/4 months from the date of lodgement._ (Reference Spreadsheet for Pakistani Applicants)_
> 
> Also, there was one applicant from pakistan who got the grant in July/Aug 2013 without even contacted by CO.
> 
> So, in my opinion, yes it is VERY LIKELY that cases of pakistani applicants will fo under security check and they'll have to wait more for their grant, however, it is also possible that if we provide all of our documents upfront and there is no problem with our medicals etc, we might get grant quickly as well.
> 
> No harm in looking at the brighter side of things
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Bro what you are saying is possible for 190 but not for 189. Not a single Male 189 applicant from Pakistan gets grant till date..


----------



## roposh

fabregas said:


> Bro what you are saying is possible for 190 but not for 189. Not a single Male 189 applicant from Pakistan gets grant till date..


Yes dear, I am talking about 190 only.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Can anyone please tell me how much external checks are taking these days? my CO told me 8 months most likely after external checks lodge.


----------



## mike alic

Can I get the google spreadsheet link for applicants?

thanks


----------



## SMShoaib

mike alic said:


> Can I get the google spreadsheet link for applicants?
> 
> thanks


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Hiki

Waqar Hemani said:


> Can anyone please tell me how much external checks are taking these days? my CO told me 8 months most likely after external checks lodge.


What is ur visa class


----------



## expatdude

SMShoaib said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Asgogun4vvmDdGtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Shoaib bro where r u long time did not see u.


----------



## Impatient22

expatdude said:


> Shoaib bro where r u long time did not see u.


Expatdude, your timeline haunts me... its been 1.5 months till ur med referred, did you ask ur CO about any update? 

In the meanwhile Nuked's timeline gives me a lil hope that I could be one of those whose referred medicals got cleared in a week !


----------



## imranali82

Impatient22 said:


> Expatdude, your timeline haunts me... its been 1.5 months till ur med referred, did you ask ur CO about any update?
> 
> In the meanwhile Nuked's timeline gives me a lil hope that I could be one of those whose referred medicals got cleared in a week !


this is from a friend who recently gave medicals in LHR, he was saying take exceptionally good care of your throat before medical, as slightest sign of infection can cause delay upto 2 months, this i am assuming he got from the medical personnel who were performing the test....

will need to quit smoking before the meds i guess...


----------



## Impatient22

**



imranali82 said:


> this is from a friend who recently gave medicals in LHR, he was saying take exceptionally good care of your throat before medical, as slightest sign of infection can cause delay upto 2 months, this i am assuming he got from the medical personnel who were performing the test....
> 
> will need to quit smoking before the meds i guess...


I don't smoke  can I assume mine could be cleared in a week


----------



## roposh

imranali82 said:


> this is from a friend who recently gave medicals in LHR, he was saying take exceptionally good care of your throat before medical, as slightest sign of infection can cause delay upto 2 months, this i am assuming he got from the medical personnel who were performing the test....
> 
> will need to quit smoking before the meds i guess...


Good info imran!

Thanks for sharing. I have mine scheduled for tommorrow.

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## roposh

mike alic said:


> Can I get the google spreadsheet link for applicants?
> 
> thanks


Hello Mike!

I just realized that both of us have lodged our visa application on the same day 

Whats ur status rgeraidng attaching documents, PCC and medical?

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## expatdude

Impatient22 said:


> Expatdude, your timeline haunts me... its been 1.5 months till ur med referred, did you ask ur CO about any update?
> 
> In the meanwhile Nuked's timeline gives me a lil hope that I could be one of those whose referred medicals got cleared in a week !



Buddy my meds are cleared today i did not updated signature yet.


----------



## Impatient22

expatdude said:


> Buddy my meds are cleared today i did not updated signature yet.


wohoooo Congrats  :second:


----------



## expatdude

Impatient22 said:


> wohoooo Congrats  :second:



it was auto clear as i logged in today to my eVisa i saw No Health Req message.

Your will be cleared soon hopefully in the next week i will catch you in Lahore. Good Luck


----------



## mike alic

expatdude said:


> Buddy my meds are cleared today i did not updated signature yet.


congrats dude, you are almost there 

see you lane: soon...


----------



## Impatient22

expatdude said:


> it was auto clear as i logged in today to my eVisa i saw No Health Req message.
> 
> Your will be cleared soon hopefully in the next week i will catch you in Lahore. Good Luck


Insha Allah.. ! 


A minor correction, ur signature says 01 Sept.. should be 11. 
btw did u get my PM yesterday?


----------



## expatdude

mike alic said:


> congrats dude, you are almost there
> 
> see you lane: soon...


Thanks you too just need prayers now for the grant


----------



## expatdude

Impatient22 said:


> Insha Allah.. !
> 
> 
> A minor correction, ur signature says 01 Sept.. should be 11.
> btw did u get my PM yesterday?


Yes thanks did the correction will be adding you some time not using skype right now


----------



## mike alic

expatdude said:


> Thanks you too just need prayers now for the grant


Quick questions, 

How we know that medical is cleared or referred? haven't reached that stage, just wanted to know in advance..

thanks!


----------



## expatdude

haha everyone is in hassle. There will be No health examination required message appearing instead of Organize Health Link



mike alic said:


> Quick questions,
> 
> How we know that medical is cleared or referred? haven't reached that stage, just wanted to know in advance..
> 
> thanks!


----------



## owaisAhmed28

Hi brothers...
Assalamu Alikum.. 
Owais here, 

I have applied in Financial Investments Advisor category class 190 
ACS: +ve 15/02/13 | IELTS: 8/06/13: L=6 R=7 W=7 S=6.5| EOI (190): 02/7/13 | Vic SS: 19-07/09| Visa Lodged: 12/Aug/13| PCC/Med: 27/Aug/2013 ...... waiting for grant

My medical has done and I confirmed that IOM has been updated in system. However, in visa application still status "Organize health examination" is mentioned. However i have uploaded the receipt of medical exam. Status of my all documents is "Received" in online visa application. what does this mean?anybody can guide me please????


----------



## ali_jaff

189ers who applied last year in July-Aug should be hearing from their CO's soon. anxiously waiting to hear good news from some one!!!!!!


----------



## expatdude

owaisAhmed28 said:


> Hi brothers...
> Assalamu Alikum..
> Owais here,
> 
> I have applied in Financial Investments Advisor category class 190
> ACS: +ve 15/02/13 | IELTS: 8/06/13: L=6 R=7 W=7 S=6.5| EOI (190): 02/7/13 | Vic SS: 19-07/09| Visa Lodged: 12/Aug/13| PCC/Med: 27/Aug/2013 ...... waiting for grant
> 
> My medical has done and I confirmed that IOM has been updated in system. However, in visa application still status "Organize health examination" is mentioned. However i have uploaded the receipt of medical exam. Status of my all documents is "Received" in online visa application. what does this mean?anybody can guide me please????



most likely your medical have been referred. Just do one thing inform your CO that you have done the medicals he/she will advise you


----------



## zakinaeem

ali_jaff said:


> 189ers who applied last year in July-Aug should be hearing from their CO's soon. anxiously waiting to hear good news from some one!!!!!!


Apke moun mein Ghee Shakkar if thats true.


----------



## opfian

zakinaeem said:


> apke moun mein ghee shakkar if thats true.


:d:d:d


----------



## Imf9

owaisAhmed28 said:


> Hi brothers...
> Assalamu Alikum..
> Owais here,
> 
> I have applied in Financial Investments Advisor category class 190
> ACS: +ve 15/02/13 | IELTS: 8/06/13: L=6 R=7 W=7 S=6.5| EOI (190): 02/7/13 | Vic SS: 19-07/09| Visa Lodged: 12/Aug/13| PCC/Med: 27/Aug/2013 ...... waiting for grant
> 
> My medical has done and I confirmed that IOM has been updated in system. However, in visa application still status "Organize health examination" is mentioned. However i have uploaded the receipt of medical exam. Status of my all documents is "Received" in online visa application. what does this mean?anybody can guide me please????



Don't bother for this thing... it is keep on changing and doesn't have any definite meaning


----------



## Vic2013

I am having a similar issue.

I uploaded my form 80 in July and it still says required next to it.

Also updated my PCC today - which still says *required and TRIM.*

AND.... my meds say *"recommended"*

these are the only things that have not changed to the *"RECEIVED"* status yet - what should i do ?


----------



## Hiki

Lets wait and see that which Lucky 189er on the forum will break the glass and tell us the good new of their GRANt  Fingers crossed waiting n waiting ....


----------



## Steyn

One of my ex employers didn't provide experience letter. Before leaving, I also had an argument with with the CEO. Therefore, they may/ may not endorse my experience if DIAC contacts them for verification.

Just wanted to know if I can somehow avoid this, may be through statutory declaration or by some other means. What options I have got? 

Really worried and desperately looking for some help


----------



## owaisAhmed28

Thanks dear for suggestion. 
today i received mail from health strategies against my query of medical submission as follows

"I can confirm DIAC has received your health examination results. They have been allocated to a processing queue for review by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth.

Should you require any further information about the status of your health examinations or visa application, please contact your case officer."

but case officer has not been assigned or if assigned how can i know? however, my documents are having status "received" in online visa application. 

Needs your advice.
Regards.


----------



## nuked

Steyn said:


> One of my ex employers didn't provide experience letter. Before leaving, I also had an argument with with the CEO. Therefore, they may/ may not endorse my experience if DIAC contacts them for verification.
> 
> Just wanted to know if I can somehow avoid this, may be through statutory declaration or by some other means. What options I have got?
> 
> Really worried and desperately looking for some help


Statutory declaration is something you should definitely opt for, but lets hope they do not contact any of your previous employers.

All the best.


----------



## nuked

Vic2013 said:


> I am having a similar issue.
> 
> I uploaded my form 80 in July and it still says required next to it.
> 
> Also updated my PCC today - which still says *required and TRIM.*
> 
> AND.... my meds say *"recommended"*
> 
> these are the only things that have not changed to the *"RECEIVED"* status yet - what should i do ?


The answer to your question would be similar to the one right above your post:

Don't bother, the right way is to contact your CO and ask him/her for the update.


----------



## SMShoaib

expatdude said:


> Shoaib bro where r u long time did not see u.


I was out of country, has less time to spend on forums. During that period, I was only reading the posts.


----------



## nuked

SMShoaib said:


> I was out of country, has less time to spend on forums. During that period, I was only reading the posts.


Should we consider you back or not yet?


----------



## SMShoaib

No need to consider me back... I was never away


----------



## fadiexpart

Vic2013 said:


> I am having a similar issue.
> 
> I uploaded my form 80 in July and it still says required next to it.
> 
> Also updated my PCC today - which still says *required and TRIM.*
> 
> AND.... my meds say *"recommended"*
> 
> these are the only things that have not changed to the *"RECEIVED"* status yet - what should i do ?


http://pr4oz.blogspot.com/p/documents-that-you-upload-appear-under.html

Good link for new applicant.......have a look...cheers


----------



## roposh

Wow Yaaar This thread is amazing. Plenty of grants almost every day  This is great 

Congratulations to all who have got their silver email today.

regards, 
Roposh

Note: Just came back after doing my medicals at IOM. Now fingers crossed


----------



## roposh

roposh said:


> Wow Yaaar This thread is amazing. Plenty of grants almost every day  This is great
> 
> Congratulations to all who have got their silver email today.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh
> 
> Note: Just came back after doing my medicals at IOM. Now fingers crossed


My apologies. This message was intended to other '190 visa applicants' thread.


----------



## fadiexpart

roposh said:


> My apologies. This message was intended to other '190 visa applicants' thread.


yeah apology was due as that was a joke for 189 applicants....cheers, even for me silver mail is not silver as i did my medical in December.

and now i doubt i will have a silver request for another medical in decemeber ...cheers


----------



## mimran

fadiexpart said:


> yeah apology was due as that was a joke for 189 applicants....cheers, even for me silver mail is not silver as i did my medical in December.
> 
> and now i doubt i will have a silver request for another medical in decemeber ...cheers


Joke for 175 and 176 applicants as well.


----------



## owaisAhmed28

Keep in touch..

I have also given medical on aug 27and uploaded in DIAC system.

my case is for NSW state




roposh said:


> Wow Yaaar This thread is amazing. Plenty of grants almost every day  This is great
> 
> Congratulations to all who have got their silver email today.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh
> 
> Note: Just came back after doing my medicals at IOM. Now fingers crossed


----------



## NoFear

Hi,

I lodged 190 visa on 29 July, 2013; CO allocated on 2 Sep, 2013 and asked for PCC and Medicals.
On 10 Sep, 2013 my medical was done and PCC was submitted. 
Can anyone guide me that how long it takes after submission of PCC and Medicals


----------



## nuked

NoFear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged 190 visa on 29 July, 2013; CO allocated on 2 Sep, 2013 and asked for PCC and Medicals.
> On 10 Sep, 2013 my medical was done and PCC was submitted.
> Can anyone guide me that how long it takes after submission of PCC and Medicals


Can we have your complete timeline, what profession? did you get ACS Assessment or any other assessment? Which state sponsorship do you have?

Any other info that you might share which may help others to give you more detailed response.

All the best


----------



## NoFear

Positive Vetassess received for Human Resource Adviser in June 2013; ACT SS received in July 2013; and 190 lodged on 29 July 2013.


----------



## NoFear

nuked said:


> Can we have your complete timeline, what profession? did you get ACS Assessment or any other assessment? Which state sponsorship do you have?
> 
> Any other info that you might share which may help others to give you more detailed response.
> 
> All the best


Positive Vetassess received for Human Resource Adviser in June 2013; ACT SS received in July 2013; and 190 lodged on 29 July 2013.


----------



## NoFear

Hi,

Can anyone guide me that how long it takes after submission of PCC and Medicals.
I have received Positive assessment (Vetassess) as Human Resource Adviser in June 2013; ACT SS received in July 2013; and 190 lodged on 29 July 2013; CO allocated on 2 Sep, 2013 and asked for PCC and Medicals.
On 10 Sep, 2013 my medical was done and PCC was submitted.


----------



## NoFear

Hi,

Can anyone guide me that how long it takes after submission of PCC and Medicals.
I have received Positive assessment (Vetassess) as Human Resource Adviser in June 2013; ACT SS received in July 2013; and 190 lodged on 29 July 2013; CO allocated on 2 Sep, 2013 and asked for PCC and Medicals.
On 10 Sep, 2013 my medical was done and PCC was submitted.


----------



## opfian

NoFear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide me that how long it takes after submission of PCC and Medicals.
> I have received Positive assessment (Vetassess) as Human Resource Adviser in June 2013; ACT SS received in July 2013; and 190 lodged on 29 July 2013; CO allocated on 2 Sep, 2013 and asked for PCC and Medicals.
> On 10 Sep, 2013 my medical was done and PCC was submitted.


Its random and differs from case to case. You should keep in mind that you have to wait at least 3 months.


----------



## fabregas

NoFear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide me that how long it takes after submission of PCC and Medicals.
> I have received Positive assessment (Vetassess) as Human Resource Adviser in June 2013; ACT SS received in July 2013; and 190 lodged on 29 July 2013; CO allocated on 2 Sep, 2013 and asked for PCC and Medicals.
> On 10 Sep, 2013 my medical was done and PCC was submitted.


Now a days it is taking much less time. IMO, if your medicals get referred then you would get your grant within 2 months.


----------



## registerme

Anyone got grant yet from those who were contacted by team 13?

Any idea about what's the main purpose of team 13? They are contacting those who are already 8+ (even 12+) months in security checks, and at the same time contacting new 189 applicants. Its all very confusing !


----------



## NoFear

fabregas said:


> Now a days it is taking much less time. IMO, if your medicals get referred then you would get your grant within 2 months.



And my passport will expiry in May 2014. Should I apply for renewal or wait for decision?


----------



## fabregas

NoFear said:


> And my passport will expiry in May 2014. Should I apply for renewal or wait for decision?


Its up to you...but I think you should wait for the grant


----------



## fabregas

registerme said:


> Anyone got grant yet from those who were contacted by team 13?
> 
> Any idea about what's the main purpose of team 13? They are contacting those who are already 8+ (even 12+) months in security checks, and at the same time contacting new 189 applicants. Its all very confusing !


They contacted me last week after 17 months of Security checks. Today I submitted the response.


----------



## registerme

fabregas said:


> They contacted me last week after 17 months of Security checks. Today I submitted the response.


17 months !? Did you contact IGIS/ASIO?


----------



## NoFear

fabregas said:


> Its up to you...but I think you should wait for the grant


Thanks


----------



## fabregas

registerme said:


> 17 months !? Did you contact IGIS/ASIO?


yes...they told me that the security checks are going and to contact them again after November 2013


----------



## khanash

NoFear said:


> Positive Vetassess received for Human Resource Adviser in June 2013; ACT SS received in July 2013; and 190 lodged on 29 July 2013.


i also have assessment for human resource advisor.....my Sa SS is in process....
could u please tell me how many years of experience have u claimed and wat docs hav u attached regarding experience???
did ur experience count after the programme year or after the results...???


----------



## mimran

Can anyone elaborate steps of getting PCC from Karachi? Also how much does it cost and time it takes (for urgent and normal processing)

Also instead of giving Pakistan PCC, can we provide statutory declaration ?


----------



## Steyn

roposh said:


> Wow Yaaar This thread is amazing. Plenty of grants almost every day  This is great
> 
> Congratulations to all who have got their silver email today.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh
> 
> Note: Just came back after doing my medicals at IOM. Now fingers crossed


Your timeline suggests that you are going to FL your medical. I'm also thinking about doing the same. Can you please explain the process, in detail, how one can go about it?


----------



## shehpar

hi guys,
did anyone get team 33 brisbrane? what are the feedbacks regarding their dealing with clients?
Also, is any pakistani here who lives in U.A.E. since 2009 and got their visa in short time span?


----------



## Steyn

nuked said:


> Statutory declaration is something you should definitely opt for, but lets hope they do not contact any of your previous employers.
> 
> All the best.


There is a new development. Now, there are chances that I would get the experience letter but they still might not confirm my experience during verification. What should be done in this case?

Also, in case of Statutory, will they contact the person who issues the statutory or the organization itself


----------



## nuked

mimran said:


> Can anyone elaborate steps of getting PCC from Karachi? Also how much does it cost and time it takes (for urgent and normal processing)
> 
> Also instead of giving Pakistan PCC, can we provide statutory declaration ?


1 - Why do you want to provide a Statutory declaration, do you have any criminal convictions? If not, getting a PCC should not be an issue at all, I dont think you can replace a PCC with Statutory declaration as it is only for places that do not provide a PCC, but I guess now it is applicable to all. follow the link to read more about the requirements http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/#d

2 - Depending on which area you live, it is a cumbersome process due to the nature of our police dept. You will need to go to your local police station and ask them how to get a Police Clearance Certificate. Karachi Police website also has form available on line for download which you can print out, fill and submit with the required documents. There is no fee for this service, but our Honest and loyal serving brothers in Police cannot live without a fee for their personal efforts to print out a certificate for you  .

All the best!


----------



## nuked

Steyn said:


> There is a new development. Now, there are chances that I would get the experience letter but they still might not confirm my experience during verification. What should be done in this case?
> 
> Also, in case of Statutory, will they contact the person who issues the statutory or the organization itself


Statutory declaration is a personal statement, in this event my assumptions would be that they will not be contacted for verification. 

Others can comment above, who might have experienced anything against that I may have stated.

All the best!


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Employer Verification*

Steyn; we are on the same boat. My former employer would do anything to screw me as I started my own business and even though I didn't take any of his clients, He is just jealous of my rapid progress. I put up with that cheap shot for too long thinking that my PR case will be decided soon but a month ago I said to myself, "To hell with Aussie PR, I am not gonna incur financial and professional losses out of a fear for PR case refusal. I have had enough" So end June, I put my resignation on his table, showed him the middle finger out of respect and courtesy and walked out. I emailed my respected CO and told his highness that I am no longer working for my former employer.
Now I am making 10 times more than I was, enjoying a comfortable life and am not even checking the status of my PR as chances are that employment verification won't get through. My decision sounds stupid but nothing can compensate the moment of joy I had when I respectfully resigned,,AAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA 



Steyn said:


> There is a new development. Now, there are chances that I would get the experience letter but they still might not confirm my experience during verification. What should be done in this case?
> 
> Also, in case of Statutory, will they contact the person who issues the statutory or the organization itself
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by nuked
> Statutory declaration is something you should definitely opt for, but lets hope they do not contact any of your previous employers.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## Vic2013

NoFear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide me that how long it takes after submission of PCC and Medicals.
> I have received Positive assessment (Vetassess) as Human Resource Adviser in June 2013; ACT SS received in July 2013; and 190 lodged on 29 July 2013; CO allocated on 2 Sep, 2013 and asked for PCC and Medicals.
> On 10 Sep, 2013 my medical was done and PCC was submitted.


I am in the same boat. Please do check if your medicals have been cleared - i.e. is the organize your medicals link still active?

For me its active for me and my spouse - it has disappeared from my child. I am assuming our meds have been referred but my child's auto cleared. I say "assuming" because the case officer has not said anything about _anything_ after asking for PCC only on Aug 26!


----------



## NoFear

Vic2013 said:


> I am in the same boat. Please do check if your medicals have been cleared - i.e. is the organize your medicals link still active?
> 
> For me its active for me and my spouse - it has disappeared from my child. I am assuming our meds have been referred but my child's auto cleared. I say "assuming" because the case officer has not said anything about _anything_ after asking for PCC only on Aug 26!


I am unable to check 190 application status.
whenever I try, it says that "service is temporarily unavailable"


----------



## Vic2013

NoFear said:


> I am unable to check 190 application status.
> whenever I try, it says that "service is temporarily unavailable"


Which web link are you using ?

I hope its https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login 

and not the old one.


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> 1 - Why do you want to provide a Statutory declaration, do you have any criminal convictions? If not, getting a PCC should not be an issue at all, I dont think you can replace a PCC with Statutory declaration as it is only for places that do not provide a PCC, but I guess now it is applicable to all. follow the link to read more about the requirements Character Requirement - Applications & Forms
> 
> 2 - Depending on which area you live, it is a cumbersome process due to the nature of our police dept. You will need to go to your local police station and ask them how to get a Police Clearance Certificate. Karachi Police website also has form available on line for download which you can print out, fill and submit with the required documents. There is no fee for this service, but our Honest and loyal serving brothers in Police cannot live without a fee for their personal efforts to print out a certificate for you  .
> 
> All the best!


Just go tot the police station of your area and tell them you want a Police Clearance certificate. They, themselves will tell you about their rate. 

I got mine in couple of days. 

regards
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Steyn said:


> Your timeline suggests that you are going to FL your medical. I'm also thinking about doing the same. Can you please explain the process, in detail, how one can go about it?


Hi Steyn,
I did my medicals yesterday. IOM people told me that they will upload the reports in 72 hours. i asked them if I also need to upload anything regrading this but they said no.

So, I guess I dont have to do anything after medicals. 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Vic2013

roposh said:


> Hi Steyn,
> I did my medicals yesterday. IOM people told me that they will upload the reports in 72 hours. i asked them if I also need to upload anything regrading this but they said no.
> 
> So, I guess I dont have to do anything after medicals.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



I hope they don't get referred. You may be one of pioneering few Pakistanis who get a direct grant as you have successfully front loaded everything :fingerscrossed: :nod: Goodluck !!!


----------



## roposh

Vic2013 said:


> I hope they don't get referred. You may be one of pioneering few Pakistanis who get a direct grant as you have successfully front loaded everything :fingerscrossed: :nod: Goodluck !!!


Lolz..

Thanx Vic! I believe xscraper or someone with the same/close name got his grant this year in about a month, that too without been contacted by CO. And yes, he was a Pakistani applicant 

You must be following subclass 190 thread, on an average there are almost 5/6 grants there on daily basis. Infact, this monday there were a total of 12 grants on a single day. The average timeline of applicants there is around 1.5 to 2 months. That is amazing, isn't it.

So lets hope that we also start recieving direct grants as is the case with almost 90% of the Indian applicants.

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## NoFear

Vic2013 said:


> Which web link are you using ?
> 
> I hope its https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> and not the old one.


I was using old one as I don't have password for this login.
Should I ask my lawyer for password?


----------



## NoFear

khanash said:


> i also have assessment for human resource advisor.....my Sa SS is in process....
> could u please tell me how many years of experience have u claimed and wat docs hav u attached regarding experience???
> did ur experience count after the programme year or after the results...???


Reference letter and tax documents.


----------



## Imf9

NoFear said:


> Reference letter and tax documents.


salary slips and bank statements might also be required..


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> 1 - Why do you want to provide a Statutory declaration, do you have any criminal convictions? If not, getting a PCC should not be an issue at all, I dont think you can replace a PCC with Statutory declaration as it is only for places that do not provide a PCC, but I guess now it is applicable to all. follow the link to read more about the requirements Character Requirement - Applications & Forms
> 
> 2 - Depending on which area you live, it is a cumbersome process due to the nature of our police dept. You will need to go to your local police station and ask them how to get a Police Clearance Certificate. Karachi Police website also has form available on line for download which you can print out, fill and submit with the required documents. There is no fee for this service, but our Honest and loyal serving brothers in Police cannot live without a fee for their personal efforts to print out a certificate for you  .
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for your reply. Actually I was asking about statutory declaration in case Iam unable to go to Pakistan to get PCC. Can we get it in 10-15 days? If yes I can take a 2 weeks leave and get it done. If it take 2-3 months, I have to rely on statutory declaration. Do you have idea of the timelines and cost involved (for urgent cases) or is it possible if we pay more they give us immediately.


----------



## mimran

roposh said:


> Just go tot the police station of your area and tell them you want a Police Clearance certificate. They, themselves will tell you about their rate.
> 
> I got mine in couple of days.
> 
> regards
> Roposh


Thats good. So process does not seems to be too complicated after all. I will try to get it done on my vacation trip to Pakistan.


----------



## nuked

mimran said:


> Thanks for your reply. Actually I was asking about statutory declaration in case Iam unable to go to Pakistan to get PCC. Can we get it in 10-15 days? If yes I can take a 2 weeks leave and get it done. If it take 2-3 months, I have to rely on statutory declaration. Do you have idea of the timelines and cost involved (for urgent cases) or is it possible if we pay more they give us immediately.


Your relatives can help you in getting that, 10-15 days is more than enough.

2-3k PKR should get your PCC in 1-2 days maximum.

bTW where in karachi do you live?


----------



## kashifbari

I have my medical done yesterday..Please pray for me and i hope for the best


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> Your relatives can help you in getting that, 10-15 days is more than enough.
> 
> 2-3k PKR should get your PCC in 1-2 days maximum.
> 
> bTW where in karachi do you live?


Thats good, but I heard that they asked our presence there. 

Anyways I live in Buffer Zone. If the process is simple, then no issues. I can take leave and get it done myself as well.


----------



## mike alic

mimran said:


> Thats good, but I heard that they asked our presence there.
> 
> Anyways I live in Buffer Zone. If the process is simple, then no issues. I can take leave and get it done myself as well.


I think absence is issue, my relatives are trying to get it.. I think if any family member is there, its still achievable..


----------



## shawais

Hello Everyone, 

Nice to see a Pakistani forum.


----------



## SMShoaib

I contacted IGIS again and again I was given 6 months times. Now the summary is:

Applied 175: Feb 12
CO Assigned: Aug 12
SC started: Sept 12 (informed by CO upon asking)
Contacted IGIS: March 13 (standard reply, asking me to contact again in Sept 13 i.e. after 6 months)
Contacted IGIS: Sept 13 (Standard reply, asking me to contact again in Mar 14 i.e. after 6 months)
My expectation: Expecting Med/PCC call in Dec 13


----------



## RockerX

Hi shawais,

I see that your meds have been finalized since last 10 days but still no grant.
Any idea why? Did you contact your co and ask why you still have not received the grant even though your meds are finalized?

Regards,

RX



shawais said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Nice to see a Pakistani forum.


----------



## nuked

SMShoaib said:


> I contacted IGIS again and again I was given 6 months times. Now the summary is:
> 
> Applied 175: Feb 12
> CO Assigned: Aug 12
> SC started: Sept 12 (informed by CO upon asking)
> Contacted IGIS: March 13 (standard reply, asking me to contact again in Sept 13 i.e. after 6 months)
> Contacted IGIS: Sept 13 (Standard reply, asking me to contact again in Mar 14 i.e. after 6 months)
> My expectation: Expecting Med/PCC call in Dec 13


It seems they want to complete the cycle of 24 months, i.e. from the date of application to the end in all 175 cases.


----------



## roposh

mimran said:


> Thats good, but I heard that they asked our presence there.
> 
> Anyways I live in Buffer Zone. If the process is simple, then no issues. I can take leave and get it done myself as well.


Hi Imran, 
Check you PM. I have provided all the details.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

mimran said:


> Thats good, but I heard that they asked our presence there.
> 
> Anyways I live in Buffer Zone. If the process is simple, then no issues. I can take leave and get it done myself as well.


The truth is money is everything, rest you know better!


----------



## Impatient22

All the best ! Ur silver email is just a couple of months away. 



SMShoaib said:


> I contacted IGIS again and again I was given 6 months times. Now the summary is:
> 
> Applied 175: Feb 12
> CO Assigned: Aug 12
> SC started: Sept 12 (informed by CO upon asking)
> Contacted IGIS: March 13 (standard reply, asking me to contact again in Sept 13 i.e. after 6 months)
> Contacted IGIS: Sept 13 (Standard reply, asking me to contact again in Mar 14 i.e. after 6 months)
> My expectation: Expecting Med/PCC call in Dec 13


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Hi Imran,
> Check you PM. I have provided all the details.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Why PM? why not make it public?


----------



## shawais

RockerX said:


> Hi shawais,
> 
> I see that your meds have been finalized since last 10 days but still no grant.
> Any idea why? Did you contact your co and ask why you still have not received the grant even though your meds are finalized?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


My friend, no clue. I wrote email to my CO after checking medical and PCC status on portal but no reply from her so far.


----------



## adila

hi i am joing u guys on this thread. My timeline is as follows:

Appl Lodged: feb, 2013
co assigned : April 2013 
asked for documents : May 2013
Job verification: june 2013


Med/PCC: Waiting call

guys what do u think? does it really takes long for Pakisthe great ppl


----------



## roposh

kashifbari said:


> I have my medical done yesterday..Please pray for me and i hope for the best


Hello Kashif,

Can you please tell us about your case? Why it took you so long to do medicals and PCC? How many times have you been contacted by CO and have your case too gone in security checks?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Impatient22

shawais said:


> My friend, no clue. I wrote email to my CO after checking medical and PCC status on portal but no reply from her so far.


Were your medicals referred? How long it took for finalization?


----------



## SMShoaib

nuked said:


> It seems they want to complete the cycle of 24 months, i.e. from the date of application to the end in all 175 cases.


What I concluded from my case and from various other cases that IGIS give standard reply and ask you to contact again in 6 months. Where as in actual one may get grant in one month to one year.
So the best estimator is the timeline sheet.


----------



## shawais

Impatient22 said:


> Were your medicals referred? How long it took for finalization?


our medical appointment was on 15th July and medicals were submitted to DIAC on 16th July. and finalized on 3rd Sept. and yes medicals were referred, my CO confirmed this. 

As i know these days medicals are finalized between 40-50 days from the date of submission.


----------



## shawais

adila said:


> hi i am joing u guys on this thread. My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Appl Lodged: feb, 2013
> co assigned : April 2013
> asked for documents : May 2013
> Job verification: june 2013
> 
> 
> Med/PCC: Waiting call
> 
> guys what do u think? does it really takes long for Pakisthe great ppl


Hi, 

Welcome on the forum. Indeed its a long process for Pakistani applicants  but dont worry timelines are much reduced now for 189/190 applicants.


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Why PM? why not make it public?


Yaar he sent me a PM so I replied to that. Also, there are certain things in our society, whcih we all know are wrong, but we have to do them in order to get our work done. But if we write them down on a public forum in detail and other people read it then it doesn't really reflect good on us and our society. So i thought its better to keep some details in wrap 

Having said that, there wasn't anything like that in that PM 

Cheers! 

Roposh


----------



## mimran

roposh said:


> Hi Imran,
> Check you PM. I have provided all the details.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Thanks a lot for your quick help and detailed reply.


----------



## Impatient22

Thanks for the reply... So we have one more applicant whose medicals took around 1.5 months from referred to finalized state. 
All the best to me & all waiting applicants :fingerscrossed:




shawais said:


> our medical appointment was on 15th July and medicals were submitted to DIAC on 16th July. and finalized on 3rd Sept. and yes medicals were referred, my CO confirmed this.
> 
> As i know these days medicals are finalized between 40-50 days from the date of submission.


----------



## SMShoaib

Impatient22 said:


> Thanks for the reply... So we have one more applicant whose medicals took around 1.5 months from referred to finalized state.
> All the best to me & all waiting applicants :fingerscrossed:


One of my friends who applied 190 in June 13. Did medicals in first week of July 13. Still waiting for the finalization of medicals.
So one more for your list


----------



## Impatient22

Oh more than 2 months  :hurt:



SMShoaib said:


> One of my friends who applied 190 in June 13. Did medicals in first week of July 13. Still waiting for the finalization of medicals.
> So one more for your list


----------



## Vic2013

NoFear said:


> I was using old one as I don't have password for this login.
> Should I ask my lawyer for password?


the old link has been shut down. yes you need the password and TRN # in order to log in and check status.

However this system is faulty and full of glitches - so i would recommend just be patient and wait for CO to contact you.

I am facing issues with status of documents myself and now have resigned myself to waiting for my CO to wake up and update.


----------



## shawais

Impatient22 said:


> Oh more than 2 months  :hurt:


Dont worry friend, your medicals will be finalized within 40-50 days.


----------



## M_Asim

175 Applied: Jan 2012, CO: May 2012
CO told to wait another 3 month: Jun3 2013
Team 13 contacted for more info on primary education in Aug 2013.
Pretty much in same boat SMShoiab!


----------



## Impatient22

shawais said:


> Dont worry friend, your medicals will be finalized within 40-50 days.


Insha Allah.. I am hoping for quicker respose (Impatient u seee) 
Good luck for ur grant, do keep us posted.


----------



## shawais

Btw guys, any grants or calls after election ?


----------



## shawais

Impatient22 said:


> Insha Allah.. I am hoping for quicker respose (Impatient u seee)
> Good luck for ur grant, do keep us posted.


INSHALLAH ... wish you all the best. 
Thanks, sure will keep posted.


----------



## Steyn

lahori_Dude said:


> Steyn; we are on the same boat. My former employer would do anything to screw me as I started my own business and even though I didn't take any of his clients, He is just jealous of my rapid progress. I put up with that cheap shot for too long thinking that my PR case will be decided soon but a month ago I said to myself, "To hell with Aussie PR, I am not gonna incur financial and professional losses out of a fear for PR case refusal. I have had enough" So end June, I put my resignation on his table, showed him the middle finger out of respect and courtesy and walked out. I emailed my respected CO and told his highness that I am no longer working for my former employer.
> Now I am making 10 times more than I was, enjoying a comfortable life and am not even checking the status of my PR as chances are that employment verification won't get through. My decision sounds stupid but nothing can compensate the moment of joy I had when I respectfully resigned,,AAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA


I agree with you. It's the typical behavior of most of the Pakistani businessmen.


----------



## SMShoaib

M_Asim said:


> 175 Applied: Jan 2012, CO: May 2012
> CO told to wait another 3 month: Jun3 2013
> Team 13 contacted for more info on primary education in Aug 2013.
> Pretty much in same boat SMShoiab!


Welcome to the forum bro.
If you provide your complete timeline with dates, I'll add it in the excel sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## roposh

SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum bro.
> If you provide your complete timeline with dates, I'll add it in the excel sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Shoaib, 
Please add my details in the spreadsheet.

regards,
Ropsoh


----------



## SMShoaib

roposh said:


> Shoaib,
> Please add my details in the spreadsheet.
> 
> regards,
> Ropsoh


timeline added. Please let me know if there is any modification


----------



## Hiki

shawais said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome on the forum. Indeed its a long process for Pakistani applicants  but dont worry timelines are much reduced now for 189/190 applicants.


Bro how u knw tht timelines for 189 have been reduced ? There is no update from any 189er yar yet


----------



## SMShoaib

shawais said:


> Btw guys, any grants or calls after election ?


Yes one applicant got grant on 12-09-2013:

His timeline is as under
Name: MHD
Occupation: Life Scientist
Applied: 15-Jan-2009
Visa Type: 885
Priority: 5
CO Assigned: 13-Mar-2012
Med/PCC Call: 20-Aug-2013
Med done: 27-Aug-2013
Grant: 12-Sep-2013


----------



## SMShoaib

Hiki said:


> Bro how u knw tht timelines for 189 have been reduced ? There is no update from any 189er yar yet


The timeline consist of 3 parts:
1. Applied date to CO Allocation date
2. CO allocation to medical call
3. Medical call to grant.

Part 1 is for sure significantly reduced. i.e. from 6 to 12 months to less than 2 months. Rest is unsure.


----------



## Hiki

SMShoaib said:


> The timeline consist of 3 parts:
> 1. Applied date to CO Allocation date
> 2. CO allocation to medical call
> 3. Medical call to grant.
> 
> Part 1 is for sure significantly reduced. i.e. from 6 to 12 months to less than 2 months. Rest is unsure.


In 189 every case since sept 12 co is allocated within a month ... It is part of 189 that u will get co within one month its not like 175  o i think its the same from one year bro


----------



## showib49

Hi All,

I am from Pakistan and my ACS assessment was done in Aug 2012. My time line is given below. recently I mailed to my Co for confirmation of medical being uploaded on Aug 07. *CO replied that application is in process and it takes around 17 months from the assessment to finalize the application.*

Pretty much surprised to know that 189 visa takes 17 months


----------



## showib49

Hiki said:


> In 189 every case since sept 12 co is allocated within a month ... It is part of 189 that u will get co within one month its not like 175  o i think its the same from one year bro


Hay What is Ref. Check Employer in you timeline????


----------



## Hiki

showib49 said:


> Hay What is Ref. Check Employer in you timeline????


The co called my employer ... That is employer reference check


----------



## TV Buff

showib49 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Pakistan and my ACS assessment was done in Aug 2012. My time line is given below. recently I mailed to my Co for confirmation of medical being uploaded on Aug 07. *CO replied that application is in process and it takes around 17 months from the assessment to finalize the application.*
> 
> Pretty much surprised to know that 189 visa takes 17 months


Why would you count the time from your ACS assessment under the processing of your application? The amount of time your application takes starts from the time you get a case officer allocated. 
Btw, if he said 17 months from your assessment, that still makes it 12 months from the time you got your case officer.


----------



## imranali82

Impatient22 said:


> Oh more than 2 months  :hurt:


the throat infections are a real killer, they warrant for further testing, or referral... so my advice the aussie's are real finicky about the TB , so any minor infection that shows in chest xray is a total no no, so ppl who are expecting med calls, should REALLY takecare of their throats....


----------



## roposh

Hi, 
I just checked the status of my medicals online and it says the following for both me and my wife.

*"This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC. The status of the individual examinations is listed below*

501 Medical Examination - 
Status: *Incomplete *

502 Chest X-ray Examination 
Status: *Completed*

707 HIV test 
Status: *Referred"*

What does this mean? Have my medicals been referred or what? Is this something to worry about?

Roposh


----------



## SMShoaib

TV Buff said:


> Why would you count the time from your ACS assessment under the processing of your application? The amount of time your application takes starts from the time you get a case officer allocated.
> Btw, if he said 17 months from your assessment, that still makes it 12 months from the time you got your case officer.


I think, by 'assessment', CO means 'Assessment of the visa applicant i.e. CO allocation etc'. It does not mean ACS assessment or any other pre-requisite documentation


----------



## showib49

roposh said:


> Hi,
> I just checked the status of my medicals online and it says the following for both me and my wife.
> 
> *"This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC. The status of the individual examinations is listed below*
> 
> 501 Medical Examination -
> Status: *Incomplete *
> 
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination
> Status: *Completed*
> 
> 707 HIV test
> Status: *Referred"*
> 
> What does this mean? Have my medicals been referred or what? Is this something to worry about?
> 
> Roposh



You dont need to worry. Just call your clinic and they will upload the remaining docs of medical and you will see the status "Completed" in all tests. 

Your medical is not yet submitted to DIAC. Relax . It will be completed till monday.


----------



## registerme

How can I check the status of my medical online? My visa category is 189.


----------



## showib49

registerme said:


> How can I check the status of my medical online? My visa category is 189.


When your medical was uploaded? if there is a link "*Organize your health examinations*" it means your medical is under process. 

When your medical will be cleared then you'll see a message like
"*No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*"

Except of this there is only one way that is your CO who can tell you about the status of your medical.


----------



## registerme

showib49 said:


> When your medical was uploaded? if there is a link "*Organize your health examinations*" it means your medical is under process.
> 
> When your medical will be cleared then you'll see a message like
> "*No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*"
> 
> Except of this there is only one way that is your CO who can tell you about the status of your medical.


Yes I can see a message like: "No health examinations are required...."

But I will have to repeat my medical as I front loaded it too early without any request from any team and no Pakistani-male seems to get 189 visa in a year.

As for the CO, I don't know my CO yet, I have only been contacted by team 13 for Form 80, 1221, CV etc. 

Should have chosen 190 :yell:


----------



## sylvia_australia

registerme said:


> Yes I can see a message like: "No health examinations are required...."
> 
> But I will have to repeat my medical as I front loaded it too early without any request from any team and no Pakistani-male seems to get 189 visa in a year.
> 
> As for the CO, I don't know my CO yet, I have only been contacted by team 13 for Form 80, 1221, CV etc.
> 
> Should have chosen 190 :yell:


This long waiting period for grant of visa as compare to other countries is due to bad reputation of your country.
You can not do anything in this just wait and watch


----------



## mimran

registerme said:


> Should have chosen 190 :yell:



Agreed. You can say that again


----------



## khans

Any rough estimates how long it takes to proceed further after it shows that the meds have been finalised, character assessment still shows outstanding, I reckon they must have sent the certificate back to issuing authority for verification and it is taking its own sweet time. Quite interestingly my agent says it takes roughly 2 to 3 months to get a response from CO after finalisation of meds.


----------



## samper

showib49 said:


> When your medical was uploaded? if there is a link "*Organize your health examinations*" it means your medical is under process.
> 
> When your medical will be cleared then you'll see a message like
> "*No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*"
> 
> Except of this there is only one way that is your CO who can tell you about the status of your medical.


AOA

Have your CO ask for PCC and Medical ?

At the moment in my online application my medical status is same as yours but I have not submit or go through my medical

Regards
Samper


----------



## nuked

khans said:


> Any rough estimates how long it takes to proceed further after it shows that the meds have been finalised, character assessment still shows outstanding, I reckon they must have sent the certificate back to issuing authority for verification and it is taking its own sweet time. Quite interestingly my agent says it takes roughly 2 to 3 months to get a response from CO after finalisation of meds.


Any of these estimates would depend and differ from case to case, ideally the best way to know an avg time would be to refer to the sheet Shoaib manages, filtering it to your type of visa will let you know how long at an avg you should consider waiting, there maybe extreme scenarios too which you might consider as well.

All the best!


----------



## expatdude

My CO responded with that. Can any one tell me what is that external security check is ? n how much time would it take ?

......

You have now provided all requested information/documentation for your application.

Please note that your application is currently undergoing external checks that are being performed by another Government Agency. Once these checks have been finalised I will be able to decide your application.

I appreciate your patience in the meantime.


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> My CO responded with that. Can any one tell me what is that external security check is ? n how much time would it take ?
> 
> ......
> 
> You have now provided all requested information/documentation for your application.
> 
> Please note that your application is currently undergoing external checks that are being performed by another Government Agency. Once these checks have been finalised I will be able to decide your application.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in the meantime.


External Security checks are all what everyone is whining :fencing: about, but something that is no one's control. What is strange to know is that your CO is informing you about SC now which seems quite late in your case, 
This can mean
- the checks started now 
- or have they been going for long? 

This can only be verified by your CO, a short email requesting more info on when actually the SC started and how long further does he/she expects the SC to take, can help you reduce your stress.

All the best


----------



## fabregas

expatdude said:


> My CO responded with that. Can any one tell me what is that external security check is ? n how much time would it take ?
> 
> ......
> 
> You have now provided all requested information/documentation for your application.
> 
> Please note that your application is currently undergoing external checks that are being performed by another Government Agency. Once these checks have been finalised I will be able to decide your application.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in the meantime.


Now the long wait has started...The external checks/external character checks/Security checks are conducted by ASIO and usually for pakistanis it would take around 17+ months to complete


----------



## Logical Bug

expatdude said:


> My CO responded with that. Can any one tell me what is that external security check is ? n how much time would it take ?
> 
> ......
> 
> You have now provided all requested information/documentation for your application.
> 
> Please note that your application is currently undergoing external checks that are being performed by another Government Agency. Once these checks have been finalised I will be able to decide your application.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in the meantime.



Hello Expatdude,

It is really sad to know that your 190 application went into security checks although the previous trend shows that 190 applications are seldom referred for security checks. I've been through all this and could feel your disappointment upon this.
Take this as Allah's will and do the stuff that could prepare you better for the OZ's market. Do certifications, save funds and do the things like this to spend your time.


----------



## registerme

expatdude said:


> My CO responded with that. Can any one tell me what is that external security check is ? n how much time would it take ?
> 
> ......
> 
> You have now provided all requested information/documentation for your application.
> 
> Please note that your application is currently undergoing external checks that are being performed by another Government Agency. Once these checks have been finalised I will be able to decide your application.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in the meantime.


^External check initiation after the medical? :suspicious:

Did you do your medical by yourself or were you asked by CO to do it? 

Have you been contacted by Team -13?


----------



## SMShoaib

sylvia_australia said:


> This long waiting period for grant of visa as compare to other countries is due to bad reputation of your country.
> You can not do anything in this just wait and watch


Would you please give any DIAC reference to justify your comments 'bad reputation of your country'.
If you can't, *SHUT YOUR MOUTH*.


----------



## SMShoaib

Sept is going very dry in terms of medical calls


----------



## Impatient22

I agree with nuked, this statement is a bit complicated, just ask ur CO once again when did ur Security checks started and how long will it take. 

For 175ers timeframe is 12-18 months. Not sure about 190ers. so asking ur CO will help u identify approx time estimate. 

All the best and dont lose hope... ! 



expatdude said:


> My CO responded with that. Can any one tell me what is that external security check is ? n how much time would it take ?
> 
> ......
> 
> You have now provided all requested information/documentation for your application.
> 
> Please note that your application is currently undergoing external checks that are being performed by another Government Agency. Once these checks have been finalised I will be able to decide your application.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in the meantime.


----------



## msvayani

Impatient22 said:


> I agree with nuked, this statement is a bit complicated, just ask ur CO once again when did ur Security checks started and how long will it take.
> 
> For 175ers timeframe is 12-18 months. Not sure about 190ers. so asking ur CO will help u identify approx time estimate.
> 
> All the best and dont lose hope... !


I personally don't think CO will give any expected completion date. They always say that SC are conducted by other organization so they can not provide any date but they can, however, give you the date when SC were started.


----------



## Impatient22

msvayani said:


> I personally don't think CO will give any expected completion date. They always say that SC are conducted by other organization so they can not provide any date but they can, however, give you the date when SC were started.


I know... starting date would work. We can estimate the end date keeping in view the trend.


----------



## nuked

I see no harm in asking this from CO if he/she has a time frame, it can be relaxing for you.


----------



## nuked

SMShoaib said:


> Sept is going very dry in terms of medical calls


Quite true, we see very few grants too. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> quite true, we see very few grants too. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


sadly


----------



## expatdude

Thanks nuked for the reply. The strange thing is that I paid the VAC2(2nd Visa Application charges for the functional English) and after that I intimated my CO about the payment as she asked me to pay that amount. I was expecting the grant as seen from other threads, people gets grant after medical clearance or this amount payment. The sad part is that when i logged in to see the grant letter i found that email which i pasted before that says about the external security checks. Now i think i should email to my CO as you are saying to get some info when was my security checks were start and how long would it takes really i m am too much tensed now...

I really need prays. Sorry for late post i was on the road to way. Too much tensed 



nuked said:


> External Security checks are all what everyone is whining :fencing: about, but something that is no one's control. What is strange to know is that your CO is informing you about SC now which seems quite late in your case,
> This can mean
> - the checks started now
> - or have they been going for long?
> 
> This can only be verified by your CO, a short email requesting more info on when actually the SC started and how long further does he/she expects the SC to take, can help you reduce your stress.
> 
> All the best


----------



## usman.shahid

expatdude said:


> Thanks nuked for the reply. The strange thing is that I paid the VAC2(2nd Visa Application charges for the functional English) and after that I intimated my CO about the payment as she asked me to pay that amount. I was expecting the grant as seen from other threads, people gets grant after medical clearance or this amount payment. The sad part is that when i logged in to see the grant letter i found that email which i pasted before that says about the external security checks. Now i think i should email to my CO as you are saying to get some info when was my security checks were start and how long would it takes really i m am too much tensed now...
> 
> I really need prays. Sorry for late post i was on the road to way. Too much tensed


what is the name of ur CO? can u please share his/her name or initials and which team? thanks


----------



## expatdude

Thanks a lot for your advise can you please tell me how much time it took at your end ?



Logical Bug said:


> Hello Expatdude,
> 
> It is really sad to know that your 190 application went into security checks although the previous trend shows that 190 applications are seldom referred for security checks. I've been through all this and could feel your disappointment upon this.
> Take this as Allah's will and do the stuff that could prepare you better for the OZ's market. Do certifications, save funds and do the things like this to spend your time.


----------



## usman.shahid

can someone tell how we can check online whether medicals are referred or not? i have not been contacted by CO yet however CO was allocated on 3rd September. I front loaded the medicals on 4th September and it was submitted to DIAC on 9th.


----------



## expatdude

registerme said:


> ^External check initiation after the medical? :suspicious:
> 
> Did you do your medical by yourself or were you asked by CO to do it?
> 
> Have you been contacted by Team -13?


I did medical on CO request. Nope never conducted by team -13


----------



## usman.shahid

expatdude said:


> I did medical on CO request. Nope never conducted by team -13


what is the name of ur CO? can u please share his/her name or initials and which team? thanks


----------



## expatdude

usman.shahid said:


> what is the name of ur CO? can u please share his/her name or initials and which team? thanks


team 33 .......................


----------



## nuked

usman.shahid said:


> can someone tell how we can check online whether medicals are referred or not? i have not been contacted by CO yet however CO was allocated on 3rd September. I front loaded the medicals on 4th September and it was submitted to DIAC on 9th.


I don't think there is anyway to know if the medicals were referred or not, since I did not apply online and basing my response as per my research on the forum, medical status should be following:

1- When CO requests for Health Examination, a new link "Organize your health examinations" should appear in the portal, you must click on it to extract relevant information to provide it to IOM and have medical examination conducted.

2 - Incomplete status would mean, you have not completed your medicals yet,

3 - Completed would mean they have been received, and probably verified and not referred, I cannot say for sure if this does not mean they are not referred.

4 - Referred is also a status that clearly means, the medical results have been referred to MOC for review.

When your medical will be cleared then you'll see a message like
"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

Except of this there is only one way that is your CO who can tell you about the status of your medical. 

All the best!


----------



## usman.shahid

nuked said:


> I don't think there is anyway to know if the medicals were referred or not, since I did not apply online and basing my response as per my research on the forum, medical status should be following:
> 
> 1- When CO requests for Health Examination, a new link "Organize your health examinations" should appear in the portal, you must click on it to extract relevant information to provide it to IOM and have medical examination conducted.
> 
> 2 - Incomplete status would mean, you have not completed your medicals yet,
> 
> 3 - Completed would mean they have been received, and probably verified and not referred, I cannot say for sure if this does not mean they are not referred.
> 
> 4 - Referred is also a status that clearly means, the medical results have been referred to MOC for review.
> 
> When your medical will be cleared then you'll see a message like
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> Except of this there is only one way that is your CO who can tell you about the status of your medical.
> 
> All the best!


Status of my medicals is mentioned as "Completed" but "Organize your health examinations" link is still active. What does this mean? Are the medicals finalized/cleared yet or not?


----------



## expatdude

usman.shahid said:


> Status of my medicals is mentioned as "Completed" but "Organize your health examinations" link is still active. What does this mean? Are the medicals finalized/cleared yet or not?



it means not cleared. when this link will be disappear then it will be cleared


----------



## usman.shahid

expatdude said:


> it means not cleared. when this link will be disappear then it will be cleared


so does it mean they are referred? any idea in how many days they get cleared? if referred will it be shown as referred online?


----------



## softhearted

SMShoaib said:


> Would you please give any DIAC reference to justify your comments 'bad reputation of your country'.
> If you can't, *SHUT YOUR MOUTH*.


I was silent for quite a while, but I logged in especially to like your comment. They have a habit to poke their noses everywhere


----------



## Aussie99

*189 vs 175*

DO 189 applicants get medical calls before security checks while in case of 175 medical call is the last step?


----------



## expatdude

Guys,

Tell me one thing is it the good idea to do 'IGIS complaint' ? for external security checks knowing. Any one have launch complain to them ?


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> Tell me one thing is it the good idea to do 'IGIS complaint' ? for external security checks knowing. Any one have launch complain to them ?


IGIS Complaint is only entertained if an application has been more than 12 months since lodgement. If you fall in that category, you can opt for contacting them and knowing SC status of your application.

All the best!


----------



## nuked

Aussie99 said:


> DO 189 applicants get medical calls before security checks while in case of 175 medical call is the last step?


I think 189 is no different from 175, the only difference they expected was the timeline, which has occurred/improved in case of CO allotment.

It may be the last step, did you receive a medical call?


----------



## fabregas

softhearted said:


> I was silent for quite a while, but I logged in especially to like your comment. They have a habit to poke their noses everywhere


I also had an argument on this thread with an idiot from the same country few months ago.


----------



## opfian

SMShoaib said:


> Would you please give any DIAC reference to justify your comments 'bad reputation of your country'.
> If you can't, SHUT YOUR MOUTH.


I think we are wasting our energy in some unproductive discussion. Let us get back to work ... Immigration for Pakistanies


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> IGIS Complaint is only entertained if an application has been more than 12 months since lodgement. If you fall in that category, you can opt for contacting them and knowing SC status of your application.
> 
> All the best!


In my case my application did not fall in 12 months as i lodged in May-13. Any way is not any alternative to this as well ?


----------



## usman.shahid

any idea in how many days medicals get cleared? if referred will it be shown as referred online?


----------



## nuked

I wouldn't be too worried at this stage, irrespective of how other countries' nationals are being granted. I am very well aware of situations back at home, If I am too curious, I will contact CO requesting more details on SC.

This will not raise any eyebrows, and will keep everyone well informed.

All the best!


----------



## Logical Bug

expatdude said:


> Thanks a lot for your advise can you please tell me how much time it took at your end ?


It took me almost 13 months and keeping in view the time duration (15/16/17/18 months) of other fellows on the forum (Bukhari, SMShoaib etc.), I feel myself quite lucky.

It is a bitter truth that you are facing this situation but it is a truth now. Try to get rid of bad feelings as soon as possible as it will ruin your peace of mind and none of the others could help you beyond a limited extend.

May Allah keep all of us satisfied in each situation and bless with the best of the possibilities ....


----------



## usman.shahid

SMShoaib said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


what is ur timeline shoaib? please update in ur signature


----------



## expatdude

Nuked,

Thanks for the info i have emailed to my CO lets say what she respond now.

I am bit curious that these are external checks (not external security checks), is it security checks ? further is that the CO never demanded me form 80 etc. Can you shed a light now if CO never asked for form 80 then what does these checks means ?



nuked said:


> I wouldn't be too worried at this stage, irrespective of how other countries' nationals are being granted. I am very well aware of situations back at home, If I am too curious, I will contact CO requesting more details on SC.
> 
> This will not raise any eyebrows, and will keep everyone well informed.
> 
> All the best!


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> Nuked,
> 
> Thanks for the info i have emailed to my CO lets say what she respond now.
> 
> I am bit curious that these are external checks (not external security checks), is it security checks ? further is that the CO never demanded me form 80 etc. Can you shed a light now if CO never asked for form 80 then what does these checks means ?



Never demanded Form 80? But you must have submitted it with your application at first, right?

I cannot say for sure if Security checks and external checks are same, maybe some other seniors can comment, Maybe they wanna check with your employers? and verify Educational certificates that you may have provided, WILD GUESS.

Comments please!


----------



## usman.shahid

nuked said:


> Never demanded Form 80? But you must have submitted it with your application at first, right?
> 
> I cannot say for sure if Security checks and external checks are same, maybe some other seniors can comment, Maybe they wanna check with your employers? and verify Educational certificates that you may have provided, WILD GUESS.
> 
> Comments please!


usually they refer to security checks as external checks...my CO also used the same word and on asked she explained that it is SC exactly.


----------



## expatdude

usman.shahid said:


> usually they refer to security checks as external checks...my CO also used the same word and on asked she explained that it is SC exactly.


So you are also with SC now ? right ? which team is your team can you tell now


----------



## Hiki

expatdude said:


> My CO responded with that. Can any one tell me what is that external security check is ? n how much time would it take ?
> 
> ......
> 
> You have now provided all requested information/documentation for your application.
> 
> Please note that your application is currently undergoing external checks that are being performed by another Government Agency. Once these checks have been finalised I will be able to decide your application.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in the meantime.


Hey dude why are you worrying so much bro ? Yours is 190 if you check the google docs timelines the majority of 190s are granted within 4 months after the medicals ... This is the trend coming for 190 ... Some 2 months some 3 months ... Exceptions do exist ... So dont loose hope 190 security check takes less time as compared to 175 n 180 ... So inshallah hopefully till/ before dec 13 u wil be granted ur visa  hope for the best n the best


----------



## sylvia_australia

SMShoaib said:


> Would you please give any DIAC reference to justify your comments 'bad reputation of your country'.
> If you can't, SHUT YOUR MOUTH.


Ok i am sorry for my comment.
Now happy.
Please answer my question.

Why it takes 12 - 18 months for your country while in others it just take 1 - 3 months.


----------



## nuked

sylvia_australia said:


> Ok i am sorry for my comment.
> Now happy.
> Please answer my question.
> 
> Why it takes 12 - 18 months for your country while in others it just take 1 - 3 months.


189 is 18-24 months due to being HR, being HR does not necessarily mean bad reputation, it maybe due to other factors, such as liaising with local agencies to verify applicants etc. Not much difference than Indians, 189 in General is taking 12 - 18 months overall.

190 is 1-6 months. It does not highlight any bad reputation of Pakistan.


----------



## Impatient22

sylvia_australia said:


> Ok i am sorry for my comment.
> Now happy.
> Please answer my question.
> 
> Why it takes 12 - 18 months for your country while in others it just take 1 - 3 months.


Then I guess, Australians have jokingly placed INDIA in high risk country list... right ?


----------



## sylvia_australia

nuked said:


> 189 is 18-24 months due to being HR, being HR does not necessarily mean bad reputation, it maybe due to other factors, such as liaising with local agencies to verify applicants etc. Not much difference than Indians, 189 in General is taking 12 - 18 months overall.
> 
> 190 is 1-6 months. It does not highlight any bad reputation of Pakistan.


Ok sorry do not mind


----------



## xubeynalym

Warning over visa application fraudsters in India

Please read the above posts, this will be a better response to the query raised by sylvia_australia


----------



## nuked

sylvia_australia said:


> Ok sorry do not mind


The gentleman has apologized and we should no further be discussing this, appreciate the understanding, and I hope we all will focus on the topic!

All the best to everyone! :focus: :focus: :focus:


----------



## xubeynalym

MY MOTTO
LOVE, what belongs to you and RESPECT for, what belongs to others


----------



## xubeynalym

ok, back to topic....



any grants or med/pcc calls


----------



## Impatient22

xubeynalym said:


> ok, back to topic....
> 
> OXYGEN
> 
> any grants or med/pcc calls


:nono:


----------



## expatdude

dosto,

here i have put the whole story of external checks please visit may be some moderator can comment on it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cks-after-vac2-medical-clearance-strange.html


----------



## faheemzafar

*hi*



xubeynalym said:


> MY MOTTO
> LOVE, what belongs to you and RESPECT for, what belongs to others


hi Dude, you and i have almost the same timeline and category .. 

when you are expecting Med/Pcc call as till now june 2011's 175 category cases 
are being processed. I am expecting at the end of this year or early next year for those who applied in may-june 2012 under 175

what you say ?

thanks


----------



## ozil

Salam all,


I conducted my medical and submitted my PCC for 176 on 28th aug 2013, still my online status shows medical examination/ PCC required. Why is it so?

thanks in advance.


----------



## GulPak

Assalam-o-Alikum.

Received the following reply from CO after submitting health undertaking on 23rd July. Seniors can u comment on that how much i have to wait?

"Please be advised that all required documents have been received and I am just waiting for some internal processing to take place before I can finalize the application.
As soon as I can finalize your application I will notify you."



I am 190 applicant
Regards


----------



## faheemzafar

xubeynalym said:


> Warning over visa application fraudsters in India
> 
> Please read the above posts, this will be a better response to the query raised by sylvia_australia


hi Dude, you and i, have, the same category and almost the same timeline ... 

when you are expecting Med/Pcc call as till now june 2011's 175 category cases 
are being processed. I am expecting at the end of this year or early next year for those who applied in may-june 2012 under 175

what you say ?

thanks


----------



## nuked

GulPak said:


> Assalam-o-Alikum.
> 
> Received the following reply from CO after submitting health undertaking on 23rd July. Seniors can u comment on that how much i have to wait?
> 
> "Please be advised that all required documents have been received and I am just waiting for some internal processing to take place before I can finalize the application.
> As soon as I can finalize your application I will notify you."
> 
> 
> 
> I am 190 applicant
> Regards


I would assume, within 1-2 weeks maximum, you can follow up by next week incase you don't hear from CO, since she/he notified you of internal processing which shouldn't take much time.

All the best! and Mabruk in Advance! Keep us posted when you get the golden email! :thumb:


----------



## nuked

ozil said:


> Salam all,
> 
> 
> I conducted my medical and submitted my PCC for 176 on 28th aug 2013, still my online status shows medical examination/ PCC required. Why is it so?
> 
> thanks in advance.


IOM might not have updated the system, please check with them if they have submitted the reports, if they say yes, you need to inform CO that your medicals process has been completed from your end, but the Portal still shows Medicals required, maybe your CO forgot to update the system.


----------



## xubeynalym

faheemzafar said:


> hi Dude, you and i, have, the same category and almost the same timeline ...
> 
> when you are expecting Med/Pcc call as till now june 2011's 175 category cases
> are being processed. I am expecting at the end of this year or early next year for those who applied in may-june 2012 under 175
> 
> what you say ?
> 
> thanks


Oh Hi,

I think majority of the remaining 176/175 applicants will get Med/Pcc call by Oct 2013. But two of us might get it in Nov 2013 because we applied in the end of the June 2012.

However, I would be really happy if my Oct 2013 statement becomes true.

:fingerscrossed:

xubeynalym


----------



## ScorpKing

Still no 189 Grant??


----------



## registerme

ScorpKing said:


> Still no 189 Grant??


:nono:

The worrying part is that it doesn't seems to come anytime soon.


----------



## SMShoaib

usman.shahid said:


> what is ur timeline shoaib? please update in ur signature


My timeline is already in the excel sheet. In my signature, I am only allowed to either use the time sheet link or my own timeline. I prefer to use the time sheet link.
For your especially, my timeline is as under: 
175 App: 14-2-12; Mech Engg, Pakistan; CO: 6-8-12; PCC - Not yet; Meds - Not yet;


----------



## ScorpKing

yeah...been 10 months now...I applied on 17th nov 2012...


----------



## sunnyyy

Waqar Hemani said:


> Can anyone please tell me how much external checks are taking these days? my CO told me 8 months most likely after external checks lodge.


Hi Waqar,
When did your CO tell you that it wd take 8 months? and when were your checks initiated, any idea?

All the best & Regards.


----------



## SMShoaib

Waqar Hemani said:


> Its 189. By the way i was thinking that my situation is bad but zaki_naeem applied before even me  So according to this scenario I applied in nov which means i should expect it either december or january since july-aug people havent got news till yet. Sabar ka haath thamey rakho bhaiyo


Good bro, we have to support each other for this waiting period.
By the way its not 'Sabar ka haath', its 'Sabar ka Daman'


----------



## ozil

nuked said:


> IOM might not have updated the system, please check with them if they have submitted the reports, if they say yes, you need to inform CO that your medicals process has been completed from your end, but the Portal still shows Medicals required, maybe your CO forgot to update the system.


I did my medical via Aziz Medical Centre.

When i click the link "Organize your medicals" i see a sheet uploaded saying that medicals have been completed.

But i assume this sheet is uploaded by Aziz Medical Center (not sure). 

Thanks


----------



## msvayani

SMShoaib said:


> My timeline is already in the excel sheet. In my signature, I am only allowed to either use the time sheet link or my own timeline. I prefer to use the time sheet link.
> For your especially, my timeline is as under:
> 175 App: 14-2-12; Mech Engg, Pakistan; CO: 6-8-12; PCC - Not yet; Meds - Not yet;


Use bit.ly


----------



## Hiki

ScorpKing said:


> Still no 189 Grant??


I guess a BIG NOOO !!!  
In my opinion the grants will come no sooner then 2014


----------



## Aussie99

xubeynalym said:


> Oh Hi,
> 
> I think majority of the remaining 176/175 applicants will get Med/Pcc call by Oct 2013. But two of us might get it in Nov 2013 because we applied in the end of the June 2012.
> 
> However, I would be really happy if my Oct 2013 statement becomes true.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> xubeynalym


same here as well


----------



## roposh

GulPak said:


> Assalam-o-Alikum.
> 
> Received the following reply from CO after submitting health undertaking on 23rd July. Seniors can u comment on that how much i have to wait?
> 
> "Please be advised that all required documents have been received and I am just waiting for some internal processing to take place before I can finalize the application.
> As soon as I can finalize your application I will notify you."
> 
> 
> 
> I am 190 applicant
> Regards


GulPak,
Can you please tell us about your timeline. I saw in the spreadsheet that u applied in Oct 2012. really??? I want to know why it has taken so long for u? 

Your resposne will help many other Pakistani applicants.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## shawais

Hiki said:


> I guess a BIG NOOO !!!
> In my opinion the grants will come no sooner then 2014


i think may be due to elections they are on vacations


----------



## shawais

ozil said:


> I did my medical via Aziz Medical Centre.
> 
> When i click the link "Organize your medicals" i see a sheet uploaded saying that medicals have been completed.
> 
> But i assume this sheet is uploaded by Aziz Medical Center (not sure).
> 
> Thanks


you might see your picture taken at aziz medical center ... if yes then its uploaded by them.


----------



## expatdude

Whats wrong with us why they our SC takes more time than other countries ?

even i got disappointed at this stage for 190 subclass when CO informed me about my external checks are under going.


----------



## shawais

Hiki said:


> Ya elections han ya naya mulk bana raha han ?


Bhai, this is not a simple election ... its all about change  which we tried to bring here in last elections but all in vain


----------



## shawais

expatdude said:


> Whats wrong with us why they our SC takes more time than other countries ?
> 
> even i got disappointed at this stage for 190 subclass when CO informed me about my external checks are under going.


I think its not their fault ... it might be our local agencies fault who are providing them requested information with delay. see even Iran SC are much quicker than ours in many cases.


----------



## msvayani

I got the following response from my CO to status update email:

_"I have made enquiries about your case and have been advised that the relevant checks are still being undertaken to ensure all legal requirements have been met.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.

Thank you for your patience."_

The point is that CO is still unable to give any expected time-frame even after 15+ months since my application was lodged. 

Secondly, _*"I have made enquiries about your case..."*_ line suggests that status update email prompt your CO to look into your case, so it is better to send status update email occasionally.


----------



## bukhari

xubeynalym said:


> Oh Hi,
> 
> I think majority of the remaining 176/175 applicants will get Med/Pcc call by Oct 2013. But two of us might get it in Nov 2013 because we applied in the end of the June 2012.
> 
> However, I would be really happy if my Oct 2013 statement becomes true.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> xubeynalym


Not to leave off any negative air but i think most of the people from 175/176 will be done by Feb 2014 for MED call.. I hope the OCT 2013 turns out to be right and I prove wrong.. but I have a feeling it wont go beyond than that..


----------



## bukhari

shawais said:


> Bhai, this is not a simple election ... its all about change  which we tried to bring here in last elections but all in vain


Been following the elections of Ausie-land keenly. it will be interesting to know Mr. Abbott although never openly supported immigration, LNP once commented in favor of limiting immigration during Labor's time. 
The positive part Mr. Abbott has said to increase 457 visa subclass..
The negative part 457 is temporary visa class and we are all pursuing permanent visas.
One of the things (which mostly people think as bad but I personally think is good is) asylum seekers coming through the boats will be stopped completely. and will be sent back rather than giving asylum. 
I personally think that's a good approach for not letting anyone exploit the country's policies and people who are more persistent and are from skilled working class will be the ones entering and getting residency in Australia..


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> Whats wrong with us why they our SC takes more time than other countries ?
> 
> even i got disappointed at this stage for 190 subclass when CO informed me about my external checks are under going.


You need not be disappointed, what shel highlighted in your other post is what you should be focusing on.

She is right that you will again get a canned response, so better send an email now highlighting the error of SC which was stated by CO, I dont see any harm in sending that email too, when you have paid the VAC2 Fees, the visa grant should be matter of 1-2 days and no later than that.

All the best!


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> Not to leave off any negative air but i think most of the people from 175/176 will be done by Feb 2014 for MED call.. I hope the OCT 2013 turns out to be right and I prove wrong.. but I have a feeling it wont go beyond than that..


My IELTS will also expire on Feb2014. So hope to get grant before that, otherwise Iam afraid CO might ask for IELTS again.

Also just saw that ACS letter has validity of only 24 months, means my ACS letter also expired this month. Praying that CO wont ask for new one. 

Lets see what happens. ACS, IELTS and I think NSW (sponsorship) also expires in 2 years. They should consider extending the validity of all to 3 years atleast


----------



## msvayani

mimran said:


> My IELTS will also expire on Feb2014. So hope to get grant before that, otherwise Iam afraid CO might ask for IELTS again.
> 
> Also just saw that ACS letter has validity of only 24 months, means my ACS letter also expired this month. Praying that CO wont ask for new on. Lets see what happens.


IELTS and ACS should be valid at the time of the application. Unlike Medicals and PCC, CO wont ask you these again if expired.

So, don't worry.


----------



## mimran

msvayani said:


> IELTS and ACS should be valid at the time of the application. Unlike Medicals and PCC, CO wont ask you these again if expired.
> 
> So, don't worry.



Yes I also heard that, but you will never know when their rule changes. So just keeping fingers crossed.

What about NSW state sponsorship. Does it also expires in 2 years ?


----------



## N.Ali

mimran said:


> My IELTS will also expire on Feb2014. So hope to get grant before that, otherwise Iam afraid CO might ask for IELTS again.
> 
> Also just saw that ACS letter has validity of only 24 months, means my ACS letter also expired this month. Praying that CO wont ask for new one.
> 
> Lets see what happens. ACS, IELTS and I think NSW (sponsorship) also expires in 2 years. They should consider extending the validity of all to 3 years atleast


Expiry of ACS letter and IELTS result is not an issue once you have lodge you VISA application. They must be valid when you have applied. So in my opinion CO will not ask for renewal of above stated documents.

BTW i have an intuition that till nov-13 we have atleast couple of 189 visa holders from Pakistan. so hope for the best.


----------



## msvayani

mimran said:


> Yes I also heard that, but you will never know when their rule changes. So just keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> What about NSW state sponsorship. Does it also expires in 2 years ?


NSW gives you 90 days to accept the sponsorship. In other words, to apply a visa based on their sponsorship. Once you have done that, there is no expiry.


----------



## bukhari

mimran said:


> Yes I also heard that, but you will never know when their rule changes. So just keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> What about NSW state sponsorship. Does it also expires in 2 years ?


my NSW sponsorship, IELTS and ACS result have been expired by now. if it was a problem, i am sure my CO would have contacted me by now, so I guess we should not worry about that.


----------



## opfian

msvayani said:


> IELTS and ACS should be valid at the time of the application. Unlike Medicals and PCC, CO wont ask you these again if expired.
> 
> So, don't worry.


I think SS will also remain valid. As you have applied on its basis.


----------



## opfian

bukhari said:


> my NSW sponsorship, IELTS and ACS result have been expired by now. if it was a problem, i am sure my CO would have contacted me by now, so I guess we should not worry about that.


If SS was subjected to expiry, then whole application should become invalid.

There is no expiry of SS, once application has been lodged.


----------



## M_Asim

*What happens post grant*

Dear All, I'm thinking little ahead. What happens once you are granted the visa?

I guess you've to enter Aus within a year and then after 5 years you get PR, right? 

How long in those five years you've to live in Australia in those five years? Do you lose it if you don't stay there etc. etc. I mean what are the rules and restrictions with the grant. That'd help to plan ahead.

175: CO May 2012, Last Contact By Team 13 in Aug 13. No Med/PCC etc. yet.


----------



## shawais

M_Asim said:


> Dear All, I'm thinking little ahead. What happens once you are granted the visa?
> 
> I guess you've to enter Aus within a year and then after 5 years you get PR, right?
> 
> How long in those five years you've to live in Australia in those five years? Do you lose it if you don't stay there etc. etc. I mean what are the rules and restrictions with the grant. That'd help to plan ahead.
> 
> 175: CO May 2012, Last Contact By Team 13 in Aug 13. No Med/PCC etc. yet.


you have to stay three years there out of total 4 yrs. i will post link if i get it again. 

but if you are unable to live there for the required period then u need to follow returning resident options here is the link Returning Residents - Visas & Immigration


----------



## mimran

shawais said:


> you have to stay three years there out of total 4 yrs. i will post link if i get it again.
> 
> but if you are unable to live there for the required period then u need to follow returning resident options here is the link Returning Residents - Visas & Immigration


Are you sure about this 3 years out of 4. Few months back there was a post from one of the members in this forum and it seems that we need 2 out of first 5 years living there to qualify for RRV for another 5 years and for citizenship a total of 4 years either in the first 5 year period or 2 years in first 5 and another 2 years in next 5 years period. 

But you might also be right, as you must be referring to some new rules. Post for your reference is as follows

**************************************************************

Actually, as PR visas are valid for 5 years from the date of grant, you can enter and leave Aus as many times as you want during those five years (assuming that your visas are validated before initial entry date). However, applicants are expected to be in Australia for a total of 2 years (730 days) in this 5 year period. This is so that they can easily qualify for a Resident Return Visa (RRV) after the expiry of their PR visas. RRV visa is needed to re-enter Australia, after 5 years, as a Permanent Resident. 

If one does not meet this requirement but is inside Australia on the expiry date of the visa (5 years hence) the visa does not expire until the moment he sets foot outside Australia for any reason. Hence if you are living in Australia at the end of the 5 year period, and have spent less than 2 years in Aus during those 5 years, you will probably not lose your PR but you will face hassle in getting an RRV.

In order to keep life simple, make sure you move to Australia no later than 3 years from visa grant. This ensures you will have the 2 years in Australia required to get an RRV 'no questions asked' at the end of the 5 year period. (Thanks to Chris from POMZ for this useful info)

You need to spend 4 years in Oz, as a Permanent Resident, to obtain an Aussie passport. So spending 4 years in Australia during your first 5 years as a PR to get your Aussie passport is unquestionably the best way, in my opinion, to insulate yourself from any inconvenience.


**************************************************************


----------



## shawais

mimran said:


> Are you sure about this 3 years out of 4. Few months back there was a post from one of the members in this forum and it seems that we need 2 out of first 5 years living there to qualify for RRV for another 5 years and for citizenship a total of 4 years either in the first 5 year period or 2 years in first 5 and another 2 years in next 5 years period.
> 
> But you might also be right, as you must be referring to some new rules. Post for your reference is as follows
> 
> **************************************************************
> 
> Actually, as PR visas are valid for 5 years from the date of grant, you can enter and leave Aus as many times as you want during those five years (assuming that your visas are validated before initial entry date). However, applicants are expected to be in Australia for a total of 2 years (730 days) in this 5 year period. This is so that they can easily qualify for a Resident Return Visa (RRV) after the expiry of their PR visas. RRV visa is needed to re-enter Australia, after 5 years, as a Permanent Resident.
> 
> If one does not meet this requirement but is inside Australia on the expiry date of the visa (5 years hence) the visa does not expire until the moment he sets foot outside Australia for any reason. Hence if you are living in Australia at the end of the 5 year period, and have spent less than 2 years in Aus during those 5 years, you will probably not lose your PR but you will face hassle in getting an RRV.
> 
> In order to keep life simple, make sure you move to Australia no later than 3 years from visa grant. This ensures you will have the 2 years in Australia required to get an RRV 'no questions asked' at the end of the 5 year period. (Thanks to Chris from POMZ for this useful info)
> 
> You need to spend 4 years in Oz, as a Permanent Resident, to obtain an Aussie passport. So spending 4 years in Australia during your first 5 years as a PR to get your Aussie passport is unquestionably the best way, in my opinion, to insulate yourself from any inconvenience.
> 
> 
> **************************************************************


my friend, 

RRV is resident return visa is for the PR holders who were unable to stay in Australia due to some reason for required period. 

Please check below Act, and link is https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do

Australian Citizenship Act 2007 Residence Requirements

To satisfy the residence requirements you must have:

4 years lawful residence in Australia. This period must include 12 months as a permanent resident immediately before making an application for Australian citizenship
and
absences from Australia of no more than 12 months in total in the 4 years prior to application, including not more than 90 days in the 12 months immediately prior to application.

Lawful residence means residence in Australia on a temporary or permanent visa.


----------



## expatdude

So i understand someone should not go for 1 year out in 4 years. But the PR is valid for 5 years !! is not valid for 5 years ? so one can move 2 years to pakistan etc and 3 years he/she can remain in Aus to become eligible for citizenship ? 



shawais said:


> my friend,
> 
> RRV is resident return visa is for the PR holders who were unable to stay in Australia due to some reason for required period.
> 
> Please check below Act, and link is https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do
> 
> Australian Citizenship Act 2007 Residence Requirements
> 
> To satisfy the residence requirements you must have:
> 
> 4 years lawful residence in Australia. This period must include 12 months as a permanent resident immediately before making an application for Australian citizenship
> and
> absences from Australia of no more than 12 months in total in the 4 years prior to application, including not more than 90 days in the 12 months immediately prior to application.
> 
> Lawful residence means residence in Australia on a temporary or permanent visa.


----------



## shawais

expatdude said:


> So i understand someone should not go for 1 year out in 4 years. But the PR is valid for 5 years !! is not valid for 5 years ? so one can move 2 years to pakistan etc and 3 years he/she can remain in Aus to become eligible for citizenship ?


Bro, 

if you want to go straight with citizenship then better would be to stay there upto 3 yrs atleast out of 4 yrs as mentioned in Act in my last post. 

But if for some reason you go out of Australia and cannot stay due to some reason then your PR is still valid for five years but then you cannot apply for citizenship straight because you might not complete 3 yrs out of 4 in this way so you need to get another visa i.e. RRV.


----------



## expatdude

shawais said:


> Bro,
> 
> if you want to go straight with citizenship then better would be to stay there upto 3 yrs atleast out of 4 yrs as mentioned in Act in my last post.
> 
> But if for some reason you go out of Australia and cannot stay due to some reason then your PR is still valid for five years but then you cannot apply for citizenship straight because you might not complete 3 yrs out of 4 in this way so you need to get another visa i.e. RRV.



Yes your right but i mean that PR is for 5 years so one can get citizen in those 5 years right ???


----------



## Waqar Hemani

sunnyyy said:


> Hi Waqar,
> When did your CO tell you that it wd take 8 months? and when were your checks initiated, any idea?
> 
> All the best & Regards.


I call my CO 2 weeks ago and he said on average external checks coming back in 8 months. Mine were lodge in march 2013.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

SMShoaib said:


> Good bro, we have to support each other for this waiting period.
> By the way its not 'Sabar ka haath', its 'Sabar ka Daman'


after living for five ****in years in australia u expect me to remember urdu mahawarey lol


----------



## shawais

expatdude said:


> Yes your right but i mean that PR is for 5 years so one can get citizen in those 5 years right ???


Act clause is to complete 3 yrs in total of 4 yrs, 4 years counter starts once you land there. PR is for 5 yrs including around one year relaxation in initial entry, mostly ppl move near the end of initial entry date.


----------



## SMShoaib

Waqar Hemani said:


> I call my CO 2 weeks ago and he said on average external checks coming back in 8 months. Mine were lodge in march 2013.


It will be good to hear that it is coming back to 8 months but the actual situation is, so far, not reflecting.
Lets be optimistic and hope that upcoming medical calls should not exceed 8 months after SC start.


----------



## imranali82

xubeynalym said:


> Oh Hi,
> 
> I think majority of the remaining 176/175 applicants will get Med/Pcc call by Oct 2013. But two of us might get it in Nov 2013 because we applied in the end of the June 2012.
> 
> However, I would be really happy if my Oct 2013 statement becomes true.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> xubeynalym


me in the same boat.... a friend whose SC started in July got his med call last week of August. he applied in March 2012... fingers crossed


----------



## expatdude

imranali82 said:


> me in the same boat.... a friend whose SC started in July got his med call last week of August. he applied in March 2012... fingers crossed


Which july his SC started n when finished will u plz tell us thanks


----------



## mimran

shawais said:


> Act clause is to complete 3 yrs in total of 4 yrs, 4 years counter starts once you land there. PR is for 5 yrs including around one year relaxation in initial entry, mostly ppl move near the end of initial entry date.


Yes, another scenario, if some one is unable to move quickly, then its good that they should make a move such that they complete 2 years in 5 years, so they will easily get a RRV. Then they can complete another 1 year and they qualify for citizenship.

In worst case scenario, if even anyone moves in the fourth year, they can still apply for RRV and will also get it with some hassles. But then they can complete another2 years to qualify for citizenship.

So to summarize 

Best Option - To move before initial entry day permanently 
Good Option - To move in the 3rd year, so that 2 years in 5 years can be completed
Worst Option - To move just before the 5 year expiry and then remain continuously there and complete 3 years.

Hope I didnt missed something


----------



## shawais

mimran said:


> Yes, another scenario, if some one is unable to move quickly, then its good that they should make a move such that they complete 2 years in 5 years, so they will easily get a RRV. Then they can complete another 1 year and they qualify for citizenship.
> 
> In worst case scenario, if even anyone moves in the fourth year, they can still apply for RRV and will also get it with some hassles. But then they can complete another2 years to qualify for citizenship.
> 
> So to summarize
> 
> Best Option - To move before initial entry day permanently
> Good Option - To move in the 3rd year, so that 2 years in 5 years can be completed
> Worst Option - To move just before the 5 year expiry and then remain continuously there and complete 3 years.
> 
> Hope I didnt missed something


Nothing missed bro, you summarized it very well. 

Cheers,


----------



## GoingDownUnder

imranali82 said:


> me in the same boat.... a friend whose SC started in July got his med call last week of August. he applied in March 2012... fingers crossed


How can I know when my SC started. who to query this information? I also applied in MARCH 2012 (GSM 175, Software Engineer)

Naveed


----------



## nuked

GoingDownUnder said:


> How can I know when my SC started. who to query this information? I also applied in MARCH 2012 (GSM 175, Software Engineer)
> 
> Naveed


Your CO.


----------



## expatdude

Hi Guys,

Found this thread relevant as well. Any one have External Checks quote from his/her CO for subclass 190. My CO told me this week that my application is currently undergoing external checks even i have paid the VAC2 payment. I emailed CO 2 times but no reply yet.

Is any one with similar external checks with subclass 190 ? or i m the only one here


----------



## SMShoaib

expatdude said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Found this thread relevant as well. Any one have External Checks quote from his/her CO for subclass 190. My CO told me this week that my application is currently undergoing external checks even i have paid the VAC2 payment. I emailed CO 2 times but no reply yet.
> 
> Is any one with similar external checks with subclass 190 ? or i m the only one here


Atleast one more is experiencing same. But his CO was smart enough by not sending him medical call.

Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: lahori_Dude


----------



## imranali82

expatdude said:


> Which july his SC started n when finished will u plz tell us thanks


March 2012, his SC started in July 2012


----------



## imranali82

GoingDownUnder said:


> How can I know when my SC started. who to query this information? I also applied in MARCH 2012 (GSM 175, Software Engineer)
> 
> Naveed


Your CO


----------



## mimran

As per DIAC rule, being 176 NSW SS applicant , can I 

1. Apply to 190 NSW SS
2. Apply to 190 VIC SS


----------



## TV Buff

One of my friend's who was a 189 applicant received his grant today. He's an onshore applicant (Pakistani), studied with me at uni. I'm not sure about the exact dates but he lodged his application about 2 weeks after I did and got a CO allocated in the next 12-15 days.


----------



## nuked

Mabruk! Chalo atleast some where it is rolling for Pakistanis. oxygen coming in, need to increase the pressure!!

All the best!


----------



## shawais

Great news, hopefully things will move speedy now.


----------



## expatdude

Hope to hear more good news soon


----------



## registerme

Yea good news but its an onshore case!


----------



## opfian

TV Buff said:


> One of my friend's who was a 189 applicant received his grant today. He's an onshore applicant (Pakistani), studied with me at uni. I'm not sure about the exact dates but he lodged his application about 2 weeks after I did and got a CO allocated in the next 12-15 days.


i simply luvd this post .. dude could you please arrange his timeline ?


----------



## bhura

Soon we all will receive golden mails IA.


----------



## faheemzafar

*175 cases*

friends ... any 175 category case of lodgement dates of july 2012 onwards got the med/pcc call ??


----------



## Hiki

registerme said:


> Yea good news but its an onshore case!


Its onshore case but there are our few pakistani fellows from melbourne and perth on this forum who have applied in oct 12 for 189 but no bews for them so i think there is no difference of onshore n offshore  ... 
Its a very gud n happy news that sum1 have got 189 and this mayb the first drop of rain after which we all 189ers will have golden mails inshallah very soon


----------



## ali_jaff

As per email that I recieved from my CO Security Check should take about 12 months to complete. But in reality it can take a bit longer(say 18 months). So those who applied in July-Aug last year should be hearing from their CO's soon insha allah.


----------



## expatdude

Friends,

One of the Pakistan bud have got the grant today see his post

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1444.html#post1784953

His time lines are 

263112 ACS:19-Jul-2012 SA SS: 24-Apr-2013 | SkillSelect Invite 190: 24-Apr-2013 | VISA 190 Applied: 03 -Jun-2013 | Meds: 17-Jul-2013 | CO Contacted: 18-Jul-2013 |19-09-2013


----------



## shawais

expatdude said:


> Friends,
> 
> One of the Pakistan bud have got the grant today see his post
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1444.html#post1784953
> 
> His time lines are
> 
> 263112 ACS:19-Jul-2012 SA SS: 24-Apr-2013 | SkillSelect Invite 190: 24-Apr-2013 | VISA 190 Applied: 03 -Jun-2013 | Meds: 17-Jul-2013 | CO Contacted: 18-Jul-2013 |19-09-2013


Great news, thanks for sharing bro. 

I wrote my Co yesterday asking about the status but no reply from her yet. lets see when i get it.


----------



## msvayani

Thanks for sharing. This is definitely a moral booster in this quite month.


----------



## expatdude

shawais said:


> Great news, thanks for sharing bro.
> 
> I wrote my Co yesterday asking about the status but no reply from her yet. lets see when i get it.



I have also emailed my Co on monday & then on tuesday but still no response


----------



## shawais

expatdude said:


> I have also emailed my Co on monday & then on tuesday but still no response


have you frontloaded medicals or submitted on CO request?


----------



## expatdude

shawais said:


> have you frontloaded medicals or submitted on CO request?


I hv done every thing on my Co request i did not do any thing myself & at the end i have to face external checks what a CO


----------



## shawais

expatdude said:


> I hv done every thing on my Co request i did not do any thing myself & at the end i have to face external checks what a CO


hmmm ... mostly the complete SC before the medical/pcc call  
wish you all the best bro.


----------



## expatdude

shawais said:


> hmmm ... mostly the complete SC before the medical/pcc call
> wish you all the best bro.


Issi ka tu rona ha key CO ne baad mein kion kia ye sab....


----------



## Impatient22

Its one of those days when I am feeling so low... ! 
Tired of this continuous waiting


----------



## mimran

expatdude said:


> Issi ka tu rona ha key CO ne baad mein kion kia ye sab....


It seems definitely a blunder from CO end. Being 190 and asked for VAC, Iam sure next mail should be grant mail. Probably the CO has figured out her mistake and co-ordinating with other authorities. You will get grant soon.


----------



## msvayani

Impatient22 said:


> Its one of those days when I am feeling so low... !
> Tired of this continuous waiting


Hang in there! You are almost done  :lock1:


----------



## mimran

Impatient22 said:


> Its one of those days when I am feeling so low... !
> Tired of this continuous waiting


You are not the only one. :rain:


----------



## mimran

msvayani said:


> Hang in there! You are almost done  :lock1:


When will we be get done. Optimistically speaking - Oct 2013, Pessimistically speaking Apr 2014. Reality should be Feb 2014. Lets see


----------



## msvayani

mimran said:


> When will we be get done. Optimistically speaking - Oct 2013, Pessimistically speaking Apr 2014. Reality should be Feb 2014. Lets see


Even tough I have applied in June 2012 which is 2 months after you did but I am expecting my grant anytime now. As I have F/L my meds and PCC, the next email I am expecting is the GRANT LETTER.

So there is hope with me every day but I don't over-think it if something doesn't happen the way I have expected.

Cheers!


----------



## fabregas

mimran said:


> It seems definitely a blunder from CO end. Being 190 and asked for VAC, Iam sure next mail should be grant mail. Probably the CO has figured out her mistake and co-ordinating with other authorities. You will get grant soon.


Few other 189 pakistanis also got their medical call by CO and then their SCs started..


----------



## shawais

Impatient22 said:


> Its one of those days when I am feeling so low... !
> Tired of this continuous waiting


me too bro, i wish that you dont have to wait after medical finalization ... this is even more painful


----------



## shawais

expatdude said:


> Issi ka tu rona ha key CO ne baad mein kion kia ye sab....


dont worry dude, if CO asked u to go for medical then i am sure they will not ask you again for this.


----------



## mimran

fabregas said:


> Few other 189 pakistanis also got their medical call by CO and then their SCs started..


But they didnt got VAC2 call. Even my CO told that VAC2 is the last thing they call once everything is finalized.


----------



## RockerX

Dear friends shawais and Impatient22,

I can understand your situation. Even I am feeling too low right now. Got the medical call from CO in August, got done with the meds, and they were uploaded by IOM three weeks back. Immediately after the med upload, upon inquiry, I was informed that the meds have been referred to MOC even though IOM hinted that all my meds were A-Graded. Now it has been more than 3 weeks since meds have been referred but still no finalization.

Moreover, once meds get finalized, I am not sure if CO will immediately send me the grants or I will have to wait again for an eternity (example is shawais's case who's meds have been finalized since 2 weeks but still no grant).

While it is surprising to see that this month, CO's are not even replying to emails in weeks and seeing strange cases like that of expatdude and almost no grants this month, yet I would agree with msvayani and other friends that we should still be optimistic. 

Hopefully we all will get our grants very soon. But yes the wait is indeed a bit agonising. But we shall all make it through. Lets keep our spirits high folks.

Regards,

RX



shawais said:


> me too bro, i wish that you dont have to wait after medical finalization ... this is even more painful


----------



## ali1pk

Guys my medical got completed on 30 Aug co got allocated on 6 September. Co asked for PCC Which I uploaded on 14 Sept. Still my health and character links show know change


----------



## expatdude

mimran said:


> But they didnt got VAC2 call. Even my CO told that VAC2 is the last thing they call once everything is finalized.


That is exactly i m hanging in, my CO asked me VAC2 & after i paid VAC2 she told me that my application is currently undergoing external checks. Really confused.

Can you tell me which team are you in and your CO initials ? 

How did your CO tell you that VAC2 is the last thing do you have to pay VAC2 as well ?


----------



## aallen2000

waseem_expat said:


> hi UU!,
> 
> could you please tell me do we need to send them any transcripts/certificates along with Form 80 ?
> actually I received the same email and I was wondering if I am required to attach the transcripts of my Martic + Inter + BS with my reply email.
> My BS certificate + transcript are already uploaded in with the application.


hiiii 
i recieved the above email from case officer today, the case officer didnt ask for form 80 he just asked for education history. such as

o All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education. Include current courses, courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course studied). 

o Please clarify whether all courses you have undertaken were at the level of diploma, bachelor ,master, etc.

o Please provide the course outcome for all periods of education.
================================================== ========

its already been 17 months.
i was wondering, are my external checks and internal checks are done.?
how close it is to be finlised .?
why didnt they ask for education history when i applied 17 months ago?
and waseem bro what was the response case officer gave it to you when u submitted the answer.? thanks heaps


----------



## shawais

RockerX said:


> Dear friends shawais and Impatient22,
> 
> I can understand your situation. Even I am feeling too low right now. Got the medical call from CO in August, got done with the meds, and they were uploaded by IOM three weeks back. Immediately after the med upload, upon inquiry, I was informed that the meds have been referred to MOC even though IOM hinted that all my meds were A-Graded. Now it has been more than 3 weeks since meds have been referred but still no finalization.
> 
> Moreover, once meds get finalized, I am not sure if CO will immediately send me the grants or I will have to wait again for an eternity (example is shawais's case who's meds have been finalized since 2 weeks but still no grant).
> 
> While it is surprising to see that this month, CO's are not even replying to emails in weeks and seeing strange cases like that of expatdude and almost no grants this month, yet I would agree with msvayani and other friends that we should still be optimistic.
> 
> Hopefully we all will get our grants very soon. But yes the wait is indeed a bit agonising. But we shall all make it through. Lets keep our spirits high folks.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Yup, we need to keep our spirits high ... we have to search for right jobs there too ... lot of patience required


----------



## Impatient22

shawais said:


> me too bro, i wish that you dont have to wait after medical finalization ... this is even more painful


I agree...  All the best to u !


----------



## amirbilal

Hi All,

While I was searching something about EOI and Visa application, I found that the employment letters should state the number of hours per week, and salary.

I have got all my experience letters in ACS format and they do not address both salary and hours per week. Though all of them state that I was full time employee.

Can you someone please tell me a work around of this? Should I get all me letters again with salary and hours mentioned or the current should enough for visa application?

Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## Impatient22

amirbilal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While I was searching something about EOI and Visa application, I found that the employment letters should state the number of hours per week, and salary.
> 
> I have got all my experience letters in ACS format and they do not address both salary and hours per week. Though all of them state that I was full time employee.
> 
> Can you someone please tell me a work around of this? Should I get all me letters again with salary and hours mentioned or the current should enough for visa application?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time.


I dont think number of hours are necessary when its mentioned that you are a full time employ.. but yes... letter should state ur salary with your designation.


----------



## aallen2000

hiiii
i recieved the above email from case officer today, the case officer didnt ask for form 80 he just asked for education history. such as

o All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education. Include current courses, courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course studied).

o Please clarify whether all courses you have undertaken were at the level of diploma, bachelor ,master, etc.

o Please provide the course outcome for all periods of education.
================================================== ========

its already been 17 months.
i was wondering, are my external checks and internal checks are done.?
how close it is to be finlised .?
why didnt they ask for education history when i applied 17 months ago?
and waseem bro what was the response case officer gave it to you when u submitted the answer.? thanks heaps


----------



## Impatient22

aallen2000 said:


> hiiii
> i recieved the above email from case officer today, the case officer didnt ask for form 80 he just asked for education history. such as
> 
> o All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education. Include current courses, courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course studied).
> 
> o Please clarify whether all courses you have undertaken were at the level of diploma, bachelor ,master, etc.
> 
> o Please provide the course outcome for all periods of education.
> ================================================== ========
> 
> its already been 17 months.
> i was wondering, are my external checks and internal checks are done.?
> how close it is to be finlised .?
> why didnt they ask for education history when i applied 17 months ago?
> and waseem bro what was the response case officer gave it to you when u submitted the answer.? thanks heaps


Please share your timeline in your signature so that seniors can guide you correct direction. 

Whats ur visa type? is it 175? may be ur CO is assigned just now coz usually Security checks comes after you submit Form 80.


----------



## amirbilal

Impatient22 said:


> I dont think number of hours are necessary when its mentioned that you are a full time employ.. but yes... letter should state ur salary with your designation.


So should I get all my 4 employment letters done again or submit them like this and if needed then Visa Officer will ask for salary slip and bank statement etc.


----------



## aallen2000

Impatient22 said:


> I dont think number of hours are necessary when its mentioned that you are a full time employ.. but yes... letter should state ur salary with your designation.





Impatient22 said:


> Please share your timeline in your signature so that seniors can guide you correct direction.
> 
> Whats ur visa type? is it 175? may be ur CO is assigned just now coz usually Security checks comes after you submit Form 80.


logged :23rd april 2012
visa :885
all the documents were uploaded on front even medicals .
case officer contacted yesterday and asked those 3 questions to respond.


----------



## aallen2000

o All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education. Include current courses, courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course studied).

o Please clarify whether all courses you have undertaken were at the level of diploma, bachelor ,master, etc.

o Please provide the course outcome for all periods of education.

these are the questions.


----------



## Impatient22

amirbilal said:


> So should I get all my 4 employment letters done again or submit them like this and if needed then Visa Officer will ask for salary slip and bank statement etc.


Its better the get the letters again with Salary mentioned on it and then submit.


----------



## Impatient22

aallen2000 said:


> logged :23rd april 2012
> visa :885
> all the documents were uploaded on front even medicals .
> case officer contacted yesterday and asked those 3 questions to respond.


Not sure about 885. May be some other senior can guide you.


----------



## shawais

amirbilal said:


> So should I get all my 4 employment letters done again or submit them like this and if needed then Visa Officer will ask for salary slip and bank statement etc.


Not all letters, last one should have salary details. In my case i asked my hr to provide me a salary certificate instead of changing experience letter. And it served the purpose too. I also provided them bank statement and tax certificates for 3 yrs.


----------



## amirbilal

shawais said:


> Not all letters, last one should have salary details. In my case i asked my hr to provide me a salary certificate instead of changing experience letter. And it served the purpose too. I also provided them bank statement and tax certificates for 3 yrs.


Thanks for clarifying. I will opt the same strategy.


----------



## shawais

aallen2000 said:


> logged :23rd april 2012
> visa :885
> all the documents were uploaded on front even medicals .
> case officer contacted yesterday and asked those 3 questions to respond.


Sometimes CO ask same info already provided in form 80 to validate and double check info. So be careful in providing info again.

When u provided them form80?


----------



## aallen2000

they didnt ask for form 80 again. they just asked those 3 questions to respond by email.
i provided form 80 when i lodged application which is april 2012


----------



## shawais

aallen2000 said:


> they didnt ask for form 80 again. they just asked those 3 questions to respond by email.
> i provided form 80 when i lodged application which is april 2012


I believe ur SC are over and u r v close.


----------



## N.Ali

shawais said:


> Not all letters, last one should have salary details. In my case i asked my hr to provide me a salary certificate instead of changing experience letter. And it served the purpose too. I also provided them bank statement and tax certificates for 3 yrs.


Annual appraisal letters could also serve the purpose....


----------



## expatdude

ali_jaff said:


> As per email that I recieved from my CO Security Check should take about 12 months to complete. But in reality it can take a bit longer(say 18 months). So those who applied in July-Aug last year should be hearing from their CO's soon insha allah.


Can u plz explain in detail.....


----------



## maham

whenever i go through this thread, i feel myself more blessed. I wish you all very best of luck n would like to say that have faith that He has decided the time that is best for you to migrate. Keep the hopes high.n wish me luck too. 

I am going to Melbourne next week for visa validation. It will be a short trip with family. Planning to make the final move immediately after Eid i.e. mid of October, will leave the kids here till i get a good job there n settle well. will try to keep you all posted about the job market situation. 

May we all have our dream future in Ausie soon. 

Regards


----------



## Hiki

maham said:


> whenever i go through this thread, i feel myself more blessed. I wish you all very best of luck n would like to say that have faith that He has decided the time that is best for you to migrate. Keep the hopes high.n wish me luck too.
> 
> I am going to Melbourne next week for visa validation. It will be a short trip with family. Planning to make the final move immediately after Eid i.e. mid of October, will leave the kids here till i get a good job there n settle well. will try to keep you all posted about the job market situation.
> 
> May we all have our dream future in Ausie soon.
> 
> Regards


Oh you are the i guess first lucky 189er who got the grant in very short period ... Many many congratulations to you  wishing u a nice journey now n then  pray for all of us ...


----------



## Celley

maham said:


> whenever i go through this thread, i feel myself more blessed. I wish you all very best of luck n would like to say that have faith that He has decided the time that is best for you to migrate. Keep the hopes high.n wish me luck too.
> 
> I am going to Melbourne next week for visa validation. It will be a short trip with family. Planning to make the final move immediately after Eid i.e. mid of October, will leave the kids here till i get a good job there n settle well. will try to keep you all posted about the job market situation.
> 
> May we all have our dream future in Ausie soon.
> 
> Regards


Good Luck Maham for the new beginning, feels so great that atleast someone from pak got 189 
Pray for us too.


----------



## Celley

Hello everyone,
I was going through my visa e-login page and saw some online applicant character assesment form named "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" right below Organise your health examination link.
what this link is about??? Do i have to fill this form too??
Moreover the document list shows two links of "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"
one's progress is marked as "RECEIVED" while second one's as "REQUESTED"
Why is this happening?? FYI, i have submitted my Form80 in June 2013.
Can seniors shed some light on this matter please.


----------



## khanash

best of luck Maham....and thanks forthe guidance u gave me......As per ur guideline my assessment turned positive on reassessment...


----------



## Abdullah1982

*Contact # of diac*

Hi everyone,
Can anyone tell me the contact # DIAC , team 2.


----------



## shawais

abdullah1982 said:


> hi everyone,
> can anyone tell me the contact # diac , team 2.


+61 1300 364 613


----------



## shawais

Celley said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was going through my visa e-login page and saw some online applicant character assesment form named "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" right below Organise your health examination link.
> what this link is about??? Do i have to fill this form too??
> Moreover the document list shows two links of "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"
> one's progress is marked as "RECEIVED" while second one's as "REQUESTED"
> Why is this happening?? FYI, i have submitted my Form80 in June 2013.
> Can seniors shed some light on this matter please.


Complete character assessment link requires almost similar details as form80, better to fill it. But make sure u enter same info u provided them in form80.

what do u mean by 2nd form80? Do u mean its showing requested for secondary applicant? Have u received some email from co asking form80 again? If not then dont worry because some CO dont bother to update status online. But u can still write to CO to clarify the matter.


----------



## nuked

Celley said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was going through my visa e-login page and saw some online applicant character assesment form named "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" right below Organise your health examination link.
> what this link is about??? Do i have to fill this form too??
> Moreover the document list shows two links of "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"
> one's progress is marked as "RECEIVED" while second one's as "REQUESTED"
> Why is this happening?? FYI, i have submitted my Form80 in June 2013.
> Can seniors shed some light on this matter please.


Have you done your Medicals?

Character assessment is basically your PCC, I believe you are in KSA, have you applied for your PCC from KSA, I heard it takes 6 months there. 

I doubt if there will be any form for that, or have you already submitted your PCC? if you have then the best bet would be to inquire from your CO.

All the best!


----------



## shawais

nuked said:


> Have you done your Medicals?
> 
> Character assessment is basically your PCC, I believe you are in KSA, have you applied for your PCC from KSA, I heard it takes 6 months there.
> 
> I doubt if there will be any form for that, or have you already submitted your PCC? if you have then the best bet would be to inquire from your CO.
> 
> All the best!


Bro, this is not pcc. Its a link appearing under primary applicant name only. Almost same as form80.


----------



## nuked

shawais said:


> Bro, this is not pcc. Its a link appearing under primary applicant name only. Almost same as form80.


A character assessment is always done via PCC.


----------



## shawais

nuked said:


> A character assessment is always done via PCC.


my friend, PCC is know as "Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates" which applicant need to upload while complete character assessment link is another link where applicant need to fill in data similar to form80 and no harm if applicant doesn't fill it because similar info already provided in form80 but better to do it.


----------



## nuked

shawais said:


> my friend, PCC is know as "Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates" which applicant need to upload while complete character assessment link is another link where applicant need to fill in data similar to form80 and no harm if applicant doesn't fill it because similar info already provided in form80 but better to do it.


Ok boss! my mistake    :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## farhanghafoor

Hiki said:


> Oh you are the i guess first lucky 189er who got the grant in very short period ... Many many congratulations to you  wishing u a nice journey now n then  pray for all of us ...


But Maham is a female applicant


----------



## shawais

nuked said:


> Ok boss! my mistake    :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


No worries, i was just clarifying 

btw, after each step look likes this is the last one and no need to worry after this but waiting period during each phase has its own taste, more closer you are more bitter taste layball:


----------



## imranali82

aallen2000 said:


> logged :23rd april 2012
> visa :885
> all the documents were uploaded on front even medicals .
> case officer contacted yesterday and asked those 3 questions to respond.


my two cents... the SC is completed and the CO is finalizing your case and just completing the necessary paperwork.... your silver mail is just around the corner


----------



## expatdude

Today i received the response from CO. CO claimed that she was unaware about the check however she said if she knew that they were being conducted she will never demand VAC2. Co also claimed that she was about to decide the application and on that moment she came to know about the checks and now system can not let her to decide until the checks are not finalized & she said it takes on average 6-12 months for checks to finalized. 

Any way what can i do now i have no option except wait and i do not know how much i have to wait


----------



## shawais

expatdude said:


> Today i received the response from CO. CO claimed that she was unaware about the check however she said if she knew that they were being conducted she will never demand VAC2. Co also claimed that she was about to decide the application and on that moment she came to know about the checks and now system can not let her to decide until the checks are not finalized & she said it takes on average 6-12 months for checks to finalized.
> 
> Any way what can i do now i have no option except wait and i do not know how much i have to wait


hmmm no worries my friend, you will get it very soon. I know another guy who got med call right after lodging case but after medical finalization security checks started. 

wish you all the best, i am very much sure for new visa classes they are not taking too much time in SC.


----------



## expatdude

shawais said:


> hmmm no worries my friend, you will get it very soon. I know another guy who got med call right after lodging case but after medical finalization security checks started.
> 
> wish you all the best, i am very much sure for new visa classes they are not taking too much time in SC.


Thanks for the wish but it is really painful period.

Can you tell me one thing which subclass of your friend is whom SC were started ? and how much he has been waiting so far.


----------



## aallen2000

imranali82 said:


> my two cents... the SC is completed and the CO is finalizing your case and just completing the necessary paperwork.... your silver mail is just around the corner


good to hear those words brother,
i was thinking if my SC is Completed and all the external and internal checks are completed already , why now case officer is asking the details of primary , secondary and tertiary education ,including dates , country .


----------



## shawais

expatdude said:


> Thanks for the wish but it is really painful period.
> 
> Can you tell me one thing which subclass of your friend is whom SC were started ? and how much he has been waiting so far.


That guy is not my friend actually, saw his posts on another forum. Not sure about his current status but his timelines are 

Internal Auditor	
18-May-2012	175 
Co assigned 17-Aug-2012 
Medical requested 17-Aug-2012 
Female Applicant+Husband+3 Kids; PCC: 29-8-12; Med Done: 30-8-12; Ref: 7-9-12: Finalized: 8-12-12


----------



## msvayani

It happened with one of my friend "drweb". He applied 189 in Apr 2013 and in the first email, CO asked to submit Meds and PCC along with other missing documents. You cannot imagine how happy was my friend at that time as he assumed there will be no security checks.

Two weeks later, CO emailed him again saying she was unaware of the security checks needs to be initiated and asked my friend not to go for medicals and PCC if he has not done so. By that time, he had already submitted his meds but somehow managed to cancel the PCC application.

After that, my friend has been waiting since...


----------



## ali_jaff

expatdude said:


> Can u plz explain in detail.....


I am not sure if there is any detail to it. Anyways after I uploaded all my docs I got this letter from CO saying that there will be delay to process your application as I have been put in Sec Check which takes app 12 months to complete. However a friend of mine who apllied in some other category in Feb last year just got his security clearence last month after almost 18 months.

So I think all 189ers should also expect security check clearence after 12 to 18 months.


----------



## fabregas

msvayani said:


> It happened with one of my friend "drweb". He applied 189 in Apr 2013 and in the first email, CO asked to submit Meds and PCC along with other missing documents. You cannot imagine how happy was my friend at that time as he assumed there will be no security checks.
> 
> Two weeks later, CO emailed him again saying she was unaware of the security checks needs to be initiated and asked my friend not to go for medicals and PCC if he has not done so. By that time, he had already submitted his meds but somehow managed to cancel the PCC application.
> 
> After that, my friend has been waiting since...


There are few guys who got similar medicals and pcc calls prior to security checks but asking for VAC2 payment without security checks is totally strange..


----------



## roposh

expatdude said:


> Today i received the response from CO. CO claimed that she was unaware about the check however she said if she knew that they were being conducted she will never demand VAC2. Co also claimed that she was about to decide the application and on that moment she came to know about the checks and now system can not let her to decide until the checks are not finalized & she said it takes on average 6-12 months for checks to finalized.
> 
> Any way what can i do now i have no option except wait and i do not know how much i have to wait


I dont understand this. How come CO was unaware of security checks?? Isn't the case officer the authority, who sends the case to security check?? 
How I underdtand is that when we submit our application then our case is in limbo untill the case officer is allocated. And once the CO is allocated then he is the one who decides about our case. But this reply from CO suggests that there is ANOTHER authority before CO who decides whether this applicant needs to go for security check or not. STRANGE


----------



## Impatient22

roposh said:


> I dont understand this. How come CO was unaware of security checks?? Isn't the case officer the authority, who sends the case to security check??
> How I underdtand is that when we submit our application then our case is in limbo untill the case officer is allocated. And once the CO is allocated then he is the one who decides about our case. But this reply from CO suggests that there is ANOTHER authority before CO who decides whether this applicant needs to go for security check or not. STRANGE


This is quite strange... May be CO has been changed and this new CO didn't knew about Security checks... !

ANyhow whatever it is... I can feel ur agony Expatdude.. ! May all goes well for you.


----------



## fadiexpart

expatdude said:


> Today i received the response from CO. CO claimed that she was unaware about the check however she said if she knew that they were being conducted she will never demand VAC2. Co also claimed that she was about to decide the application and on that moment she came to know about the checks and now system can not let her to decide until the checks are not finalized & she said it takes on average 6-12 months for checks to finalized.
> 
> Any way what can i do now i have no option except wait and i do not know how much i have to wait



no worries it means you are with visa ready status with AISO and it is just a matter of delay....cheer up buddy, you will have your dreams in reality in sha Allah.

just wait with big heart ...

regards


----------



## opfian

maham said:


> whenever i go through this thread, i feel myself more blessed. I wish you all very best of luck n would like to say that have faith that He has decided the time that is best for you to migrate. Keep the hopes high.n wish me luck too.
> 
> I am going to Melbourne next week for visa validation. It will be a short trip with family. Planning to make the final move immediately after Eid i.e. mid of October, will leave the kids here till i get a good job there n settle well. will try to keep you all posted about the job market situation.
> 
> May we all have our dream future in Ausie soon.
> 
> Regards


best of luck!!:thumb:


----------



## imranali82

aallen2000 said:


> good to hear those words brother,
> i was thinking if my SC is Completed and all the external and internal checks are completed already , why now case officer is asking the details of primary , secondary and tertiary education ,including dates , country .


something of the sort happened with a friend, just before his silver mail he was asked a couple of things about his employer etc, and after 1 month he received the silver mail.... the questions were raised after about 13 months of form80 submittal.

Regards,
Imran


----------



## fadiexpart

NoFear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide me that how long it takes after submission of PCC and Medicals.
> I have received Positive assessment (Vetassess) as Human Resource Adviser in June 2013; ACT SS received in July 2013; and 190 lodged on 29 July 2013; CO allocated on 2 Sep, 2013 and asked for PCC and Medicals.
> On 10 Sep, 2013 my medical was done and PCC was submitted.


my medical was requested in dec 2012 and finalized straight a way and i am still waiting for SC to allow me to settle in the frame....cheers

everyone has its own story so just apply and live your life.


regards


----------



## expatdude

Well guys,

To be very frank as per my understanding such things happens with only us ( Pakistanis ). You can see that many indians/bangalis were also on the same boat where i was but what i feel that CO decided that i should have granted the visas & on the very moment the system did not let my CO to do this because third party agencies are still working and CO needs to wait for their outcome as well.

& Yes CO was unaware of that SC .


These things are not happening due to us these things are happening due to following people.

Our Leaders 
Our Government culture ( their rishwat etc)
Illiterate people go abroad and give bad image of Pak
& Of-course other countries ( who are trying to create our bad image and disturb our economy)

I pray that our country get well and there will be one day when there will be people who will seeking visas for Pak (inshaAllah) like they are seeking for Aus & other countries.


----------



## expatdude

Impatient22 said:


> This is quite strange... May be CO has been changed and this new CO didn't knew about Security checks... !
> 
> ANyhow whatever it is... I can feel ur agony Expatdude.. ! May all goes well for you.



No CO did not change, she was just about to give grant but system did not let her to do this because SC were going on....


----------



## expatdude

fadiexpart said:


> no worries it means you are with visa ready status with AISO and it is just a matter of delay....cheer up buddy, you will have your dreams in reality in sha Allah.
> 
> just wait with big heart ...
> 
> regards


No my dear friend the fact is fact that SC is not cleared yet & i do not know when they will be cleared.

inshaAllah one day they will be clear i just hope they would clear soon ameen.


----------



## expatdude

Just a question to you guys, 

Did DIAC verified your experiences ? I am bit curious i m thinking to email my previous employers that there might be a verification please coordinate.

Can you please tell me how DIAC do the verification ? do they email to employers or do they verify through phone and do they tell that we are from DIAC because normally employers do not give info about their employee to any ordinary person.

thanks


----------



## shawais

expatdude said:


> Just a question to you guys,
> 
> Did DIAC verified your experiences ? I am bit curious i m thinking to email my previous employers that there might be a verification please coordinate.
> 
> Can you please tell me how DIAC do the verification ? do they email to employers or do they verify through phone and do they tell that we are from DIAC because normally employers do not give info about their employee to any ordinary person.
> 
> thanks


They do call sometimes HR, and mostly HR ppl are aware of such things so they provide required info. In my case i am not sure either they contacted employers or not but i provided them all the details.


----------



## shawais

expatdude said:


> Well guys,
> 
> To be very frank as per my understanding such things happens with only us ( Pakistanis ). You can see that many indians/bangalis were also on the same boat where i was but what i feel that CO decided that i should have granted the visas & on the very moment the system did not let my CO to do this because third party agencies are still working and CO needs to wait for their outcome as well.
> 
> & Yes CO was unaware of that SC .
> 
> 
> These things are not happening due to us these things are happening due to following people.
> 
> Our Leaders
> Our Government culture ( their rishwat etc)
> Illiterate people go abroad and give bad image of Pak
> & Of-course other countries ( who are trying to create our bad image and disturb our economy)
> 
> I pray that our country get well and there will be one day when there will be people who will seeking visas for Pak (inshaAllah) like they are seeking for Aus & other countries.


in addition to this, i think our local agencies which are coordinating with ASIO for security checks are slow. 

i hope next week will bring lot of happy news, this week mostly DIAC staff was busy with citizenship ceremony, just a thought to keep things and my thinking positive


----------



## Celley

shawais said:


> Complete character assessment link requires almost similar details as form80, better to fill it. But make sure u enter same info u provided them in form80.
> 
> what do u mean by 2nd form80? Do u mean its showing requested for secondary applicant? Have u received some email from co asking form80 again? If not then dont worry because some CO dont bother to update status online. But u can still write to CO to clarify the matter.


Thanks shawais,
by 2nd form 80 i mean in primary and secondary applicants documents checklist both sections have 2 links of form80, one is marked as received and other as requested, I think u r right CO's dnt bother to remove the other link.
well yeah have been asked by CO to submit form80 and other additional docs back in june 2013 have submitted docs the very next week.


----------



## Celley

nuked said:


> Have you done your Medicals?
> 
> Character assessment is basically your PCC, I believe you are in KSA, have you applied for your PCC from KSA, I heard it takes 6 months there.
> 
> I doubt if there will be any form for that, or have you already submitted your PCC? if you have then the best bet would be to inquire from your CO.
> 
> All the best!


Hello nuked,
you are talking about meds  unfortunately i m 189 applicant and its been only 5 months since i lodged my application so i think going for meds this early wouldnt be a wise decision. Moreover, my CO also suggested not to go for meds right now.
As far as PCC is concerned few ppls got their PCC in 2 to 4 weeks here so not sure that does it really takes 6 months to get PCC.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

good news guys one of my friend's friend in melbourne got pr 2 3 days ago. he applied after one month of my application. which means he got pr in total of 10 months including security checks. his subclass was 189 too. if we take for example that his co applied his security checks even after 1 2 months of application then he got security checks back in 8 to 9 months. or if his co applied after 1 2 months of application then he got before than 8 months which i doubt. But whatever the scenario is, my co was right it is taking around 8 months. And Ali_jaff for ur friend's case of 18 month i think he must have applied before the introduction of eoi under 886 or 885 if thats the case then he is lucky that he got it back in 18 months i have seen cases which takes more than two years. coz that sub classes were sh*t slow


----------



## Waqar Hemani

i forgot to write he applied pr in dec 2012 and got in sept 2013. dont know much details about medical timelines


----------



## amirbilal

Urgent Query:

Yesterday I got my documents certified for ACS from a notary public in Lahore (advocate high court ). He did put 4 stamps on it but none of them contains his contact details. 
But it states that it is true copy along with his high court stamp. I am attaching a screen, please tell me if this is enough or I should find someone who has stamp with address and phone and get docs certified again?

Looking forward to helpful replies.


----------



## msvayani

amirbilal said:


> Urgent Query:
> 
> Yesterday I got my documents certified for ACS from a notary public in Lahore (advocate high court ). He did put 4 stamps on it but none of them contains his contact details.
> But it states that it is true copy along with his high court stamp. I am attaching a screen, please tell me if this is enough or I should find someone who has stamp with address and phone and get docs certified again?
> 
> Looking forward to helpful replies.


Yes that is enough! But just for the peace of your mind, you can enclose the business card of the notary person with your documents.


----------



## shawais

amirbilal said:


> Urgent Query:
> 
> Yesterday I got my documents certified for ACS from a notary public in Lahore (advocate high court ). He did put 4 stamps on it but none of them contains his contact details.
> But it states that it is true copy along with his high court stamp. I am attaching a screen, please tell me if this is enough or I should find someone who has stamp with address and phone and get docs certified again?
> 
> Looking forward to helpful replies.


Its perfectly alright, they dont contact with attesting authority.


----------



## fabregas

amirbilal said:


> Urgent Query:
> 
> Yesterday I got my documents certified for ACS from a notary public in Lahore (advocate high court ). He did put 4 stamps on it but none of them contains his contact details.
> But it states that it is true copy along with his high court stamp. I am attaching a screen, please tell me if this is enough or I should find someone who has stamp with address and phone and get docs certified again?
> 
> Looking forward to helpful replies.


Yes this is more than enough...No need to do anything other than that


----------



## expatdude

Waqar Hemani said:


> i forgot to write he applied pr in dec 2012 and got in sept 2013. dont know much details about medical timelines


Good nws thanks for sharing such r energy booster for others waiting


----------



## imranhassan852

*how to Pay visa application charge for sub class 189*

dear friends,

I got invitation for sub class 189 and completed all data on 17 pages but I am stuck at payment.

its a total of AUD6100 and my credit card has a limit of AUD1600. can any one tell me how can i make this payment? Will i have to make all payment in one single go or I can pay in chuncks of 1600$ each.

will await replies anxiously.


----------



## roposh

imranhassan852 said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I got invitation for sub class 189 and completed all data on 17 pages but I am stuck at payment.
> 
> its a total of AUD6100 and my credit card has a limit of AUD1600. can any one tell me how can i make this payment? Will i have to make all payment in one single go or I can pay in chuncks of 1600$ each.
> 
> will await replies anxiously.


Imran
sorry but there is no way of doing payments in parts. U will have to find a relative/friend overseas who has this limit. Everybody i know of has done payment like this.


----------



## imranhassan852

roposh,

thanks for updating.....so finally i have to find some contact abroad.


----------



## opfian

amirbilal said:


> Urgent Query:
> 
> Yesterday I got my documents certified for ACS from a notary public in Lahore (advocate high court ). He did put 4 stamps on it but none of them contains his contact details.
> But it states that it is true copy along with his high court stamp. I am attaching a screen, please tell me if this is enough or I should find someone who has stamp with address and phone and get docs certified again?
> 
> Looking forward to helpful replies.



Best solution is make an under taking from the same guy with heading "Declration"

He can put few lines "I declare below copes of Mr. X having Passport XXX to be true copies of original after sighting original documents" and then you can put names of all the docs attested by this guy. At the end he can put his name contact number and all other details + plus attach a visiting card of this guy with his stamp used on attested copies. It will serve your purpose.


----------



## imranhassan852

dear opfian,

r u still awaiting outcome of ur case? ur signature suggests its almost a year now.


----------



## opfian

imranhassan852 said:


> dear opfian,
> 
> r u still awaiting outcome of ur case? ur signature suggests its almost a year now.


yup my dear.


I hope 189ers will star hearing abt their cases soon!!


----------



## imranhassan852

opfian said:


> yup my dear.
> 
> 
> I hope 189ers will star hearing abt their cases soon!!


can u plz guide me how can i pay visa application fee?

One of my friends has a credit card with 3500$ limit at once. If i enter card details & total amount to be paid on payment page and then press submit button, will it work? I mean, can the amount mentioned on their page (6100$ in my case) be charged on my credit card in this case?

I have not used credit card in the past.


----------



## Hiki

shawais said:


> in addition to this, i think our local agencies which are coordinating with ASIO for security checks are slow.
> 
> i hope next week will bring lot of happy news, this week mostly DIAC staff was busy with citizenship ceremony, just a thought to keep things and my thinking positive


U know what ? Our sc is done by AMERICA ... Oz sents our case to CIA then CIA do all of our sc ... So i think there is no pakistani agency involved in it ...


----------



## Hiki

opfian said:


> yup my dear.
> 
> 
> I hope 189ers will star hearing abt their cases soon!!


Allah kare ... Well lets hope for the best ... Opfian your medical n pcc is akso not done as i can see from your signature ?


----------



## hello786

Can someone please tell me how to create a new threar?


----------



## opfian

imranhassan852 said:


> can u plz guide me how can i pay visa application fee?
> 
> One of my friends has a credit card with 3500$ limit at once. If i enter card details & total amount to be paid on payment page and then press submit button, will it work? I mean, can the amount mentioned on their page (6100$ in my case) be charged on my credit card in this case?
> 
> I have not used credit card in the past.


No my dear you cant. Card processor will try to deduct 6100$ in one go. Of it fails, it wont proceed. You need to find someone with higher card limit


----------



## opfian

Hiki said:


> Allah kare ... Well lets hope for the best ... Opfian your medical n pcc is akso not done as i can see from your signature ?


I FL my PCC and didnt go meds as CO advised not do it until explicitly advised


----------



## opfian

hello786 said:


> Can someone please tell me how to create a new threar?


Yes, google can tell you


----------



## saintkamy

Hello everyone
I have query about traveling to australia after visa is granted. 
Im planning to fly with emirates karachi-dubai-adelaide. 
Will there be any issue in travel because of lebel free visa?


----------



## TV Buff

Hey guys, so the timeline of my friend who received the 189 grant is something like this

Invitation Received: 2nd round of November 2012
189 Lodged: 19th of November 2012
Documents: Front Loaded on the immigration portal including the PCCs
Medicals: 27th of November 2012
CO allocated: 3rd/4th of December 2012
Visa Granted: 19th of September 2013


----------



## Steyn

I need to pay visa fee through credit card but it doesn't have that much credit limit. Just wanted to know if i deposit the required amount to credit card upfront, i.e. before making the transaction, will it possible to do the transaction?


----------



## Steyn

saintkamy said:


> Hello everyone
> I have query about traveling to australia after visa is granted.
> Im planning to fly with emirates karachi-dubai-adelaide.
> Will there be any issue in travel because of lebel free visa?


Not at all. Just chill out and prepare for flying


----------



## expatdude

Steyn said:


> I need to pay visa fee through credit card but it doesn't have that much credit limit. Just wanted to know if i deposit the required amount to credit card upfront, i.e. before making the transaction, will it possible to do the transaction?


No it won't work further contact ur bank. U ll need someone else card with that limit


----------



## nuked

expatdude, did u make a complaint with DIAC as shel suggested in other post that you opened?


----------



## cyberkidpk

Hello Guys

Its my first time posting in this forum
I have got my invite to lodge 189 on 2nd sept.
I already have all my documents color scanned and will upload them after getting notarized as well.
Now i seek advice on two issues

1. Should i front load my Medical and PCC? before the allocation of CO, i believe the medical link become active after I have paid the visa fees along with the uploading docs link.

2.Currently in UAE but its not been an year, so PCC from here isn't required.

Back in Pakistan, I shifted my home, although in the same area (under the jurisdiction of same police station) so do i need 2 PCCs for that as the form only has 1 address provision or just a single one stating 2 addresses?

Any help regarding this is much appreciated.

Good luck to all those waiting for their Golden mail.
BR


----------



## opfian

cyberkidpk said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Its my first time posting in this forum
> I have got my invite to lodge 189 on 2nd sept.
> I already have all my documents color scanned and will upload them after getting notarized as well.
> Now i seek advice on two issues
> 
> 1. Should i front load my Medical and PCC? before the allocation of CO, i believe the medical link become active after I have paid the visa fees along with the uploading docs link.
> 
> 2.Currently in UAE but its not been an year, so PCC from here isn't required.
> 
> Back in Pakistan, I shifted my home, although in the same area (under the jurisdiction of same police station) so do i need 2 PCCs for that as the form only has 1 address provision or just a single one stating 2 addresses?
> 
> Any help regarding this is much appreciated.
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting for their Golden mail.
> BR


Welcome aboard!

1. Dont proceed with meds/pcc until explicitly advised so

2. If saw form 80, it records data of all the places where u have lived in past. Just take pcc from ur current address whenever required


----------



## mimran

cyberkidpk said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Its my first time posting in this forum
> I have got my invite to lodge 189 on 2nd sept.
> I already have all my documents color scanned and will upload them after getting notarized as well.
> Now i seek advice on two issues
> 
> 1. Should i front load my Medical and PCC? before the allocation of CO, i believe the medical link become active after I have paid the visa fees along with the uploading docs link.
> 
> 2.Currently in UAE but its not been an year, so PCC from here isn't required.
> 
> Back in Pakistan, I shifted my home, although in the same area (under the jurisdiction of same police station) so do i need 2 PCCs for that as the form only has 1 address provision or just a single one stating 2 addresses?
> 
> Any help regarding this is much appreciated.
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting for their Golden mail.
> BR



If you havnt lodged your 189, then I strongly suggest you not to do so and go to 190 class. 95% of Pakistani applicants got visa within 3 months in 190 having minimal or no security checks at all. Decision is yours.


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> expatdude, did u make a complaint with DIAC as shel suggested in other post that you opened?


No buddy I should not as no one can stop sc if started; so no use. Further in private discussion with shel she also agreed not to claim. Co was innocent in my case


----------



## expatdude

mimran said:


> If you havnt lodged your 189, then I strongly suggest you not to do so and go to 190 class. 95% of Pakistani applicants got visa within 3 months in 190 having minimal or no security checks at all. Decision is yours.


I think buddy majority of applicant face SC no matter 190 r 189. he is out of pakistan his SC will be must no matter he lodge 190 or 189.


----------



## shehpar

expatdude said:


> I think buddy majority of applicant face SC no matter 190 r 189. he is out of pakistan his SC will be must no matter he lodge 190 or 189.


If the applicant is in U.A.E. then there will be a long wait for SC. Either U.A.E. security does the detailed security background check at the time of good character certificate like from personal references till man-woman detention cell, then immgigration verfication respons will be quick as U.A.E. gives the green sginal in short time. Otherwise, some of my friends are waiting more than 6 months.


----------



## mimran

expatdude said:


> I think buddy majority of applicant face SC no matter 190 r 189. he is out of pakistan his SC will be must no matter he lodge 190 or 189.


Yes agreed, but being 190, chances are huge that he will get visa within 3-6 months. Exceptions are always there, but probably should go with 95% chance of quick grant.


----------



## mimran

shehpar said:


> If the applicant is in U.A.E. then there will be a long wait for SC. Either U.A.E. security does the detailed security background check at the time of good character certificate like from personal references till man-woman detention cell, then immgigration verfication respons will be quick as U.A.E. gives the green sginal in short time. Otherwise, some of my friends are waiting more than 6 months.


One of the applicant Sulemain Mehfooz (176) from UAE got grant on 7jun 2013, and he applied on 12th jun 2012. (whereas most of 175/176 from 2012 are stil waiting)

Important thing to note was he was born and brought up in UAE with very short visits to Pakistan. So it seems UAE authorities provide clearance quickly to DIAC. It is our agencies that take time.


----------



## expatdude

shehpar said:


> If the applicant is in U.A.E. then there will be a long wait for SC. Either U.A.E. security does the detailed security background check at the time of good character certificate like from personal references till man-woman detention cell, then immgigration verfication respons will be quick as U.A.E. gives the green sginal in short time. Otherwise, some of my friends are waiting more than 6 months.


I suspect that my sc is due to my visit to uae in march. As I mentioned it in app for 1 month


----------



## mimran

expatdude said:


> I suspect that my sc is due to my visit to uae in march. As I mentioned it in app for 1 month


Iam sure your visit to UAE does not trigger a security check. On of our friend living and working in UAE (fari), got visa within 2 months. There are others living in uae as well (190) who got quick grants. That is the reason we have to make sure that any new friend on this forum know the exact long timelines he has to face if he applied for 189 and assist our countrymen in making proper decision.


----------



## shehpar

mimran said:


> Iam sure your visit to UAE does not trigger a security check. On of our friend living and working in UAE (fari), got visa within 2 months. There are others living in uae as well (190) who got quick grants. That is the reason we have to make sure that any new friend on this forum know the exact long timelines he has to face if he applied for 189 and assist our countrymen in making proper decision.


dear,

I am here in UAE since 2009. They didnt ask me to provide the police certificates of Pakistan. They specifically asked my U.A.E. police certificates. And the told me that it might take upto a year.


----------



## opfian

shehpar said:


> If the applicant is in U.A.E. then there will be a long wait for SC. Either U.A.E. security does the detailed security background check at the time of good character certificate like from personal references till man-woman detention cell, then immgigration verfication respons will be quick as U.A.E. gives the green sginal in short time. Otherwise, some of my friends are waiting more than 6 months.


UAE PCC is issued in 2-3 days. Their system is way better than the one we are having in Pakistan.


----------



## mimran

shehpar said:


> dear,
> 
> I am here in UAE since 2009. They didnt ask me to provide the police certificates of Pakistan. They specifically asked my U.A.E. police certificates. And the told me that it might take upto a year.


I am afraid, even then you have to provide with Pakistan PCC becuase DIAC rule clearly states that you have to provide PCC for all places where you lived more than 12 months. 

So, probably CO didnt asked for this time, but there is a strong chance that he / she forgot about it but later on will ask you for Pakistan PCC


----------



## opfian

mimran said:


> If you havnt lodged your 189, then I strongly suggest you not to do so and go to 190 class. 95% of Pakistani applicants got visa within 3 months in 190 having minimal or no security checks at all. Decision is yours.


My question to applicant is if he is looking for an immediate visa or he can wait? If you are planning to immigrate after an year then its better to apply 189 rather than 190 and loosing ur peace of mind in ling run


----------



## shehpar

mimran said:


> I am afraid, even then you have to provide with Pakistan PCC becuase DIAC rule clearly states that you have to provide PCC for all places where you lived more than 12 months.
> 
> So, probably CO didnt asked for this time, but there is a strong chance that he / she forgot about it but later on will ask you for Pakistan PCC


I asked, specifically, but CO said.. in my case no need to provide. I dont know why...


----------



## mimran

shehpar said:


> I asked, specifically, but CO said.. in my case no need to provide. I dont know why...


Thats nice. Really lucky


----------



## roposh

mimran said:


> Iam sure your visit to UAE does not trigger a security check. On of our friend living and working in UAE (fari), got visa within 2 months. There are others living in uae as well (190) who got quick grants. That is the reason we have to make sure that any new friend on this forum know the exact long timelines he has to face if he applied for 189 and assist our countrymen in making proper decision.


Interesting conversation...
Do u think that travel history plays a part in deciding for sc? Means pple having a travel history are more prone to sc or is it random?
..i wish anyone could have made a column for travel hiatory in that spreadsheet of pakisyani applicants. That would have given us a fair idea about this.


----------



## shawais

roposh said:


> Interesting conversation...
> Do u think that travel history plays a part in deciding for sc? Means pple having a travel history are more prone to sc or is it random?
> ..i wish anyone could have made a column for travel hiatory in that spreadsheet of pakisyani applicants. That would have given us a fair idea about this.


Even pakistani applicants with no international visit have to face SC. Only rare ppl get it without SC, mostly female applicants.


----------



## expatdude

shawais said:


> Even pakistani applicants with no international visit have to face SC. Only rare ppl get it without SC, mostly female applicants.


i would agree with you. This is totally unfair with Pak


----------



## shawais

expatdude said:


> i would agree with you. This is totally unfair with Pak


My friend, sorry to say this is due to our country policies and our ppl. We cannot blame oz authorities for this.


----------



## expatdude

shawais said:


> My friend, sorry to say this is due to our country policies and our ppl. We cannot blame oz authorities for this.


I totally agree with...


----------



## khanash

saintkamy said:


> Hello everyone
> I have query about traveling to australia after visa is granted.
> Im planning to fly with emirates karachi-dubai-adelaide.
> Will there be any issue in travel because of lebel free visa?


hello saint kamy
u seemed to recieve ur grant pretty quick......
did ur case officer asked u for form 80 and medicals or u frontloaded...


----------



## Celley

Waqar Hemani said:


> good news guys one of my friend's friend in melbourne got pr 2 3 days ago. he applied after one month of my application. which means he got pr in total of 10 months including security checks. his subclass was 189 too. if we take for example that his co applied his security checks even after 1 2 months of application then he got security checks back in 8 to 9 months. or if his co applied after 1 2 months of application then he got before than 8 months which i doubt. But whatever the scenario is, my co was right it is taking around 8 months. And Ali_jaff for ur friend's case of 18 month i think he must have applied before the introduction of eoi under 886 or 885 if thats the case then he is lucky that he got it back in 18 months i have seen cases which takes more than two years. coz that sub classes were sh*t slow


Are u talking about the same person from Melbourne whom TV Buff was referring
in Immigration time for pakistani's thread??
His frnd was also in Melbourne n recieved 189 visa this month.
If not then its a good news that pakistani's starts getting 189 visas !!!


----------



## alihasan

Waqar Hemani said:


> good news guys one of my friend's friend in melbourne got pr 2 3 days ago. he applied after one month of my application. which means he got pr in total of 10 months including security checks. his subclass was 189 too. if we take for example that his co applied his security checks even after 1 2 months of application then he got security checks back in 8 to 9 months. or if his co applied after 1 2 months of application then he got before than 8 months which i doubt. But whatever the scenario is, my co was right it is taking around 8 months. And Ali_jaff for ur friend's case of 18 month i think he must have applied before the introduction of eoi under 886 or 885 if thats the case then he is lucky that he got it back in 18 months i have seen cases which takes more than two years. coz that sub classes were sh*t slow


Isn't there a processing time difference between onshore and offshore applicants?


----------



## TV Buff

alihasan said:


> Isn't there a processing time difference between onshore and offshore applicants?


None at all. It's the same for onshore and offshore both.


----------



## imranali82

*About PCC*

Looking at the trends, it seems that sometime within next 3 months I shall be getting my silver mail. I had a question in my mind regarding PCC

I have lived in 3 different cities in pakistan during the last 10 years. My present address for last 4 years has been in Lahore, and I originally am from Abbottabad. What shall be the PCC requirement for me? shall I submit PCC from each city (please dont say yes) or will PCC from Lahore SP office be sufficient?

Will appreciate if pertinent rules from DIAC are quoted for this and/or similar experiences of ppl who have got there final grant.

Kind Regards,
Imran


----------



## nuked

imranali82 said:


> Looking at the trends, it seems that sometime within next 3 months I shall be getting my silver mail. I had a question in my mind regarding PCC
> 
> I have lived in 3 different cities in pakistan during the last 10 years. My present address for last 4 years has been in Lahore, and I originally am from Abbottabad. What shall be the PCC requirement for me? shall I submit PCC from each city (please dont say yes) or will PCC from Lahore SP office be sufficient?
> 
> Will appreciate if pertinent rules from DIAC are quoted for this and/or similar experiences of ppl who have got there final grant.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Imran


One PCC should be enough

All the best!


----------



## Vic2013

Hi If meds get cleared should I now inform my CO? as I have now provided all documents?
If so what should be the content of email?

I just wish I knew if my case in undergoing SC or not


----------



## nuked

Vic2013 said:


> Hi If meds get cleared should I now inform my CO? as I have now provided all documents?
> If so what should be the content of email?
> 
> I just wish I knew if my case in undergoing SC or not



How do you know if the meds have cleared? CO should already have updates on the system. If you need more updates on the processes the simplest email should be to inquire if CO needs any further information and you would like to know how long more to wait.

All the best!


----------



## Vic2013

nuked said:


> How do you know if the meds have cleared? CO should already have updates on the system. If you need more updates on the processes the simplest email should be to inquire if CO needs any further information and you would like to know how long more to wait.
> 
> All the best!


Actually the organize your meds links has disappeared. BUt the PCC and form 80 still show requested in front of them. Thus I need advise from seniors whether I should email CO or not - and if yes then what should be in the email ?

what do you guys think - should i email ? and what should i ask ? 

I really want to know about the SC !


----------



## shawais

A guy"mext60" on another forum got grant today, visa type is 176

IELTS Mar 2011 L9 R8.5 S8 W7 Overall 8, VETASSESS Docs Received 27/Oct/2011 VETASSESS Successful 07/Mar/2012, WA SS Applied 18/Mar/2012 WA SS Granted 04/APR/2012, 176 Application Lodged 07/APR/2012, CO assigned and all requirements met except PCC & Med 03/May/2012, grant 23/Sept/2013


----------



## nuked

Vic2013 said:


> Actually the organize your meds links has disappeared. BUt the PCC and form 80 still show requested in front of them. Thus I need advise from seniors whether I should email CO or not - and if yes then what should be in the email ?
> 
> what do you guys think - should i email ? and what should i ask ?
> 
> I really want to know about the SC !


Polite email is never a harm, unless you have been bothering your CO alot.

What should be in the email should be precisely your own words, requesting more information from your CO about the status of your application. 

If PCC link has appeared, prepare your PCC and submit them. Inform CO you are in the process of collecting PCC from which ever countries you have been in past and will get back to him in a specific time frame.

I hope you are not looking for someone from the forum to write an email for you, you can write your email and share it here and people can then help you put in points for better wording. This is why agents are there to help you, 

I don't recommend agents especially local ones, because they screw the case really bad at some points. Point is, write it and then request help rather asking others to do it for you and you simply copy and pasting it.


----------



## ali_jaff

Waqar Hemani said:


> good news guys one of my friend's friend in melbourne got pr 2 3 days ago. he applied after one month of my application. which means he got pr in total of 10 months including security checks. his subclass was 189 too. if we take for example that his co applied his security checks even after 1 2 months of application then he got security checks back in 8 to 9 months. or if his co applied after 1 2 months of application then he got before than 8 months which i doubt. But whatever the scenario is, my co was right it is taking around 8 months. And Ali_jaff for ur friend's case of 18 month i think he must have applied before the introduction of eoi under 886 or 885 if thats the case then he is lucky that he got it back in 18 months i have seen cases which takes more than two years. coz that sub classes were sh*t slow


Good news. However if he was onshore then that might have shortened his SC process. Anyways as long as he got the approval its good news for all the 189ers from Pakistan. Inshallah we will be hearing good news from other guys also soon


----------



## expatdude

One of Paki bawa got grant today for 190 subclass for WA SS below is his detailed post.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...erged-medicals-questions-599.html#post1823905

I suspect that WA SS does not go into SC  and NSW SS goes into SC


----------



## nuked

Nice, MashAllah, is the news that they are now back from their sleep?  LOL


----------



## Vic2013

nuked said:


> Polite email is never a harm, unless you have been bothering your CO alot.
> 
> What should be in the email should be precisely your own words, requesting more information from your CO about the status of your application.
> 
> If PCC link has appeared, prepare your PCC and submit them. Inform CO you are in the process of collecting PCC from which ever countries you have been in past and will get back to him in a specific time frame.
> 
> I hope you are not looking for someone from the forum to write an email for you, you can write your email and share it here and people can then help you put in points for better wording. This is why agents are there to help you,
> 
> I don't recommend agents especially local ones, because they screw the case really bad at some points. Point is, write it and then request help rather asking others to do it for you and you simply copy and pasting it.



Lol No - I can write the email myself ! 

I just wanted to know if it is "okay" to shoot an email the CO's way or not!

I have submitted the PCC for all on 11 sept and it still shows requested.


----------



## nuked

Vic2013 said:


> Lol No - I can write the email myself !
> 
> I just wanted to know if it is "okay" to shoot an email the CO's way or not!
> 
> I have submitted the PCC for all on 11 sept and it still shows requested.


If your CO did not have a fight with his/her partner early morning and is in a good mood, you can always send them email requesting more information and status of your application.

In your case since the system hasnt been updated it would be nice to let the CO know that you have submitted all the medicals and PCCs but still see them as requested and in between this email you can ask about status of the application and how long more to wait for the final outcome.

All the best.


----------



## shehpar

nuked said:


> If your CO did not have a fight with his/her partner early morning and is in a good mood, you can always send them email requesting more information and status of your application.
> 
> In your case since the system hasnt been updated it would be nice to let the CO know that you have submitted all the medicals and PCCs but still see them as requested and in between this email you can ask about status of the application and how long more to wait for the final outcome.
> 
> All the best.


I recommend to wait.


----------



## samy25

Dear Alll

once again did IELTS and hoping to have good result this tym. nw i need help from all of u.
ICT business Ananlyst is almost at end of quota, so i want to try my luck for 1st round in october (provided I clear IELTSInshaALLAh i will) 

So i want to know what exactly i should do for victoria sponsorship or any other state recommended in this regard. (i mean approach towards CV and fininacial statements etc.)
every word will be valued.

Please guys take a little time out for me, 

regards
samy


----------



## GulPak

AOA everyone,

By the grace of ALLAH today i received the grant notifcation at 7.00am PST.
i am 190 applicant with South Australia state sponsorship.Planning to move Adellaide in Nov. Wish you good luck and speedy grant for every one.

Regards


----------



## nuked

GulPak said:


> AOA everyone,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH today i received the grant notifcation at 7.00am PST.
> i am 190 applicant with South Australia state sponsorship.Planning to move Adellaide in Nov. Wish you good luck and speedy grant for every one.
> 
> Regards


Good day today! 3rd Notice! waiting for more.. looks like they really got up from their sleeeeeeeeeeppppp


----------



## Impatient22

GulPak said:


> AOA everyone,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH today i received the grant notifcation at 7.00am PST.
> i am 190 applicant with South Australia state sponsorship.Planning to move Adellaide in Nov. Wish you good luck and speedy grant for every one.
> 
> Regards


Congrats... ! 

DIAC/MOC ,

Guys wake up for me too ... Please ray2:


----------



## opfian

GulPak said:


> AOA everyone,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH today i received the grant notifcation at 7.00am PST.
> i am 190 applicant with South Australia state sponsorship.Planning to move Adellaide in Nov. Wish you good luck and speedy grant for every one.
> 
> Regards


Mashallah... Mabrooook!!!


----------



## expatdude

GulPak said:


> AOA everyone,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH today i received the grant notifcation at 7.00am PST.
> i am 190 applicant with South Australia state sponsorship.Planning to move Adellaide in Nov. Wish you good luck and speedy grant for every one.
> 
> Regards


What is your visa activation date ?

further i suppose that your SC were not conducted if i m not wrong


----------



## samy25

samy25 said:


> Dear Alll
> 
> once again did IELTS and hoping to have good result this tym. nw i need help from all of u.
> ICT business Ananlyst is almost at end of quota, so i want to try my luck for 1st round in october (provided I clear IELTSInshaALLAh i will)
> 
> So i want to know what exactly i should do for victoria sponsorship or any other state recommended in this regard. (i mean approach towards CV and fininacial statements etc.)
> every word will be valued.
> 
> Please guys take a little time out for me,
> 
> regards
> samy




Help for above guys...


----------



## expatdude

Is there a way to check the progress of the application except the eVisa page ?


----------



## expatdude

ali_jaff said:


> Good news. However if he was onshore then that might have shortened his SC process. Anyways as long as he got the approval its good news for all the 189ers from Pakistan. Inshallah we will be hearing good news from other guys also soon


I pray that all of us get our grant asap
Wait is killing yàaaaaar


----------



## noixe

expatdude said:


> One of Paki bawa got grant today for 190 subclass for WA SS below is his detailed post.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...erged-medicals-questions-599.html#post1823905
> 
> I suspect that WA SS does not go into SC  and NSW SS goes into SC


I don't agree with that expatdude. If you go through the spreadsheet, there are numerous members who applied for NSW SS and got the grant within 3 months of CO allocation. I guess it depends on a case-by-case basis. Some take longer than the others.


----------



## Avatar82

Guys 1 year has completed today since I lodged my visa app so I sent an email to CO regarding the latest update..although he still replied the same that SC is still in progress and will inform once done but the good thing to see was that he replied to my email within 30 mins...


----------



## samy25

samy25 said:


> Help for above guys...


plus i want to know one more thing. what does it mean when they say 

NEC(not elsewhere classified)
Do under these occupation u recieve invitation easily without any job offer?


----------



## expatdude

noixe said:


> I don't agree with that expatdude. If you go through the spreadsheet, there are numerous members who applied for NSW SS and got the grant within 3 months of CO allocation. I guess it depends on a case-by-case basis. Some take longer than the others.


You might be right i was making wild guess from previous few days experience


----------



## Moji

Avatar82 said:


> Guys 1 year has completed today since I lodged my visa app so I sent an email to CO regarding the latest update..although he still replied the same that SC is still in progress and will inform once done but the good thing to see was that he replied to my email within 30 mins...


Hi Avatar82

Have you been contacted by team 13 regarding further information?


----------



## khanash

expatdude said:


> You might be right i was making wild guess from previous few days experience


[/I]

I ws wndering maybe this security check thing depends upon the travelling tht uv done in the past....
if u hv a lot of travelling thn maybe u would undergo longer security checks and if u havent travelled anywhr then maybe u r cleared in two three months...
this is one thing tht nobody shared on the forum........
expatdude do u have many stamps in ur passports????


----------



## TV Buff

Avatar82 said:


> Guys 1 year has completed today since I lodged my visa app so I sent an email to CO regarding the latest update..although he still replied the same that SC is still in progress and will inform once done but the good thing to see was that he replied to my email within 30 mins...


I had an interesting conversation regarding this with my CO today. I phoned him to inquire about my application. Well basically what he told me was the processing standards mentioned on the DIAC website (6/12/18 months to process an application) actually start from the time the CO has received all the documents he's asked for. So not from the time you've applied for the visa and not from the time you get a CO assigned. 
So, if what he told me is true, which i'm sure it is, your 12 month processing time actually starts from the 19th of November according to your timeline.


----------



## expatdude

TV Buff said:


> I had an interesting conversation regarding this with my CO today. I phoned him to inquire about my application. Well basically what he told me was the processing standards mentioned on the DIAC website (6/12/18 months to process an application) actually start from the time the CO has received all the documents he's asked for. So not from the time you've applied for the visa and not from the time you get a CO assigned.
> So, if what he told me is true, which i'm sure it is, your 12 month processing time actually starts from the 19th of November according to your timeline.


Did you ask any thing about the SC if yes please share. Further can you tell me how do they take calls. I mean if i call them up and after telling the my name would they be able to guide me or forward my call to my CO ?


----------



## Australia1

Hello everyone, has any Pakistani applicant got 189 granted yet? I m from Bangladesh and we also don't have much of a luck with 189.


----------



## registerme

Australia1 said:


> Hello everyone, has any Pakistani applicant got 189 granted yet? I m from Bangladesh and we also don't have much of a luck with 189.


No 189 grant for male-offshore-Pakistani yet. Btw, your timeline is almost same as mine. I applied for 189 on 23 May, 2013. Have you been contacted by Team 13 for form 80, CV etc.?


----------



## Hrsid

*Form 80: Parent's citizenship*

Hi All,

I have a query about Q-51 part (G) of Form-80 where it says 'has this parent currently or ever been a citizen of a country"?

my father was born in India and came to Pakistan in 60s (like thousands of others). What to reply in this scenario ?


----------



## TV Buff

expatdude said:


> Did you ask any thing about the SC if yes please share. Further can you tell me how do they take calls. I mean if i call them up and after telling the my name would they be able to guide me or forward my call to my CO ?


Well I asked him how my application was going and he told me they're still conducting the verifications. He didn't mention the SC to me and he doesn't for some reason. Tried asking him if he thought the application would be finalised anytime soon , to which he said he couldn't say anything. Nothing encouraging, just have to wait I suppose.
Well I called the CO on his number directly. I'm sure if you call the DIAC help line and mention your TRN they will put you forward to your CO.


----------



## Australia1

registerme said:


> No 189 grant for male-offshore-Pakistani yet. Btw, your timeline is almost same as mine. I applied for 189 on 23 May, 2013. Have you been contacted by Team 13 for form 80, CV etc.?


Hi, no i haven't been contacted by team 13. May be because I front-loaded the form 80. No cv was requested either. Only thing that my CO requested from me was my med and pcc and then my case was put through security check


----------



## RockerX

Folks,

I have some excellent news for you people...........
.......Finally after so much hard work, I received the golden email today!. Yes that is right! Got the permanent residence visa grant today (176 State Sponsored). Yipeee!!

The whole journey has been a roller coaster ride. Applied for 176 SS (NSW) visa in June 2012. Undertook the meds on co request in late august 2013 and they were referred. The meds got finalized in 22 days time and finally today got the golden email. Initial entry date is Aug 2014.

I would like to thank all forum members for their help and hope that everyone gets their grants very very soon.

Regards,

RX


----------



## TV Buff

RockerX said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have some excellent news for you people...........
> .......Finally after so much hard work, I received the golden email today!. Yes that is right! Got the permanent residence visa grant today (176 State Sponsored). Yipeee!!
> 
> The whole journey has been a roller coaster ride. Applied for 176 SS (NSW) visa in June 2012. Undertook the meds on co request in late august 2013 and they were referred. The meds got finalized in 22 days time and finally today got the golden email. Initial entry date is Aug 2014.
> 
> I would like to thank all forum members for their help and hope that everyone gets their grants very very soon.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Congratulations man! May you hear a lot more news like this!


----------



## fadiexpart

GulPak said:


> AOA everyone,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH today i received the grant notifcation at 7.00am PST.
> i am 190 applicant with South Australia state sponsorship.Planning to move Adellaide in Nov. Wish you good luck and speedy grant for every one.
> 
> Regards



mubrook, it means team 33 is now back on grants...cheeers


----------



## fadiexpart

RockerX said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have some excellent news for you people...........
> .......Finally after so much hard work, I received the golden email today!. Yes that is right! Got the permanent residence visa grant today (176 State Sponsored). Yipeee!!
> 
> The whole journey has been a roller coaster ride. Applied for 176 SS (NSW) visa in June 2012. Undertook the meds on co request in late august 2013 and they were referred. The meds got finalized in 22 days time and finally today got the golden email. Initial entry date is Aug 2014.
> 
> I would like to thank all forum members for their help and hope that everyone gets their grants very very soon.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


MashAllah n Mubrook bro ...may Allah keep you happy all the way amen.


----------



## nuked

Mabruk! Finally someone woke them up from their slumbers!


----------



## Vic2013

Congrats!


----------



## bukhari

RockerX said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have some excellent news for you people...........
> .......Finally after so much hard work, I received the golden email today!. Yes that is right! Got the permanent residence visa grant today (176 State Sponsored). Yipeee!!
> 
> The whole journey has been a roller coaster ride. Applied for 176 SS (NSW) visa in June 2012. Undertook the meds on co request in late august 2013 and they were referred. The meds got finalized in 22 days time and finally today got the golden email. Initial entry date is Aug 2014.
> 
> I would like to thank all forum members for their help and hope that everyone gets their grants very very soon.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


:cheer2: Congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## SMShoaib

RockerX said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have some excellent news for you people...........
> .......Finally after so much hard work, I received the golden email today!. Yes that is right! Got the permanent residence visa grant today (176 State Sponsored). Yipeee!!
> 
> The whole journey has been a roller coaster ride. Applied for 176 SS (NSW) visa in June 2012. Undertook the meds on co request in late august 2013 and they were referred. The meds got finalized in 22 days time and finally today got the golden email. Initial entry date is Aug 2014.
> 
> I would like to thank all forum members for their help and hope that everyone gets their grants very very soon.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Congratulation Brother for your Grant.

I noticed that you got your grant in relatively less time (about 14 months after CO allocation). Would you please let us know:
1. When you uploaded Form 80?
2. Do you have any international travel history in the last 10 years?
3. Are you single applicant or applied with family?

Thanks and Best of luck for your future.


----------



## GulPak

AOA everyone,

Need some help for flight booking from Karachi-Adelaide in November.Already email to IOM for concessional fare. Any other options please suggest

Regards
Ahmer


----------



## nuked

GulPak said:


> AOA everyone,
> 
> Need some help for flight booking from Karachi-Adelaide in November.Already email to IOM for concessional fare. Any other options please suggest
> 
> Regards
> Ahmer


Cathay Pacific is an option with 20kg, I found Thai to be cheapest with 30kg luggage.


----------



## GulPak

nuked said:


> Cathay Pacific is an option with 20kg, I found Thai to be cheapest with 30kg luggage.


Thanks for the reply. Can you tell me the actual fare?

Regards


----------



## nuked

GulPak said:


> Thanks for the reply. Can you tell me the actual fare?
> 
> Regards


I paid 61k One way to KHI-BKK-SYD


----------



## RockerX

Dear Shoaib and Others,

Thanks so much for the wishes. Wish you all quick grants too.

1. I uploaded form 80 in June 2012. CO asked for updated form 80 in July 2012.
2. No international travel history
3. I am a male applicant and I applied with family

By the way if you are surprised how I got the grant in 14 months... I think I got lucky. It may or may not have something to do with the fact that I very very regularly sought status updates from the CO and also reminded them of the service level processing time of 12 months every now and then 

The simple point is people who keep saying that seeking status updates frequently is bad..let me tell them..it is your right to seek status updates. Read the client service charter and understand what is your right as an applicant and what is not.

Regards,

RX



SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Brother for your Grant.
> 
> I noticed that you got your grant in relatively less time (about 14 months after CO allocation). Would you please let us know:
> 1. When you uploaded Form 80?
> 2. Do you have any international travel history in the last 10 years?
> 3. Are you single applicant or applied with family?
> 
> Thanks and Best of luck for your future.


----------



## mimran

RockerX said:


> Dear Shoaib and Others,
> 
> Thanks so much for the wishes. Wish you all quick grants too.
> 
> 1. I uploaded form 80 in June 2012. CO asked for updated form 80 in July 2012.
> 2. No international travel history
> 3. I am a male applicant and I applied with family
> 
> By the way if you are surprised how I got the grant in 14 months... I think I got lucky. It may or may not have something to do with the fact that I very very regularly sought status updates from the CO and also reminded them of the service level processing time of 12 months every now and then
> 
> The simple point is people who keep saying that seeking status updates frequently is bad..let me tell them..it is your right to seek status updates. Read the client service charter and understand what is your right as an applicant and what is not.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX



Agreed to you on this bro. At times, I also refer to CO / DIAC about charter. Nothing wrong or harm done in reminding them or showing our concern.

Even I applied in Apr2012, Iam stil waiting, probably could be my travel to Saudia for Umarah. So it seems that international travel do have some effect on timelines.

Anyways lets hope for the best and congrats on your grant.


----------



## expatdude

RockerX said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have some excellent news for you people...........
> .......Finally after so much hard work, I received the golden email today!. Yes that is right! Got the permanent residence visa grant today (176 State Sponsored). Yipeee!!
> 
> The whole journey has been a roller coaster ride. Applied for 176 SS (NSW) visa in June 2012. Undertook the meds on co request in late august 2013 and they were referred. The meds got finalized in 22 days time and finally today got the golden email. Initial entry date is Aug 2014.
> 
> I would like to thank all forum members for their help and hope that everyone gets their grants very very soon.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Congratulation buddy enjoy...


----------



## RockerX

Dear mimran and expatdude,

Thanks buddies. I think you two will get your grant very soon. Keep your spirits high and while you are waiting, take care of any pending tasks. Once the grant comes, you will have very little time.

All the best...and remember...don't feel dejected...you will get your grant very very soon. All the best!

Regards,

RX



mimran said:


> Agreed to you on this bro. At times, I also refer to CO / DIAC about charter. Nothing wrong or harm done in reminding them or showing our concern.
> 
> Even I applied in Apr2012, Iam stil waiting, probably could be my travel to Saudia for Umarah. So it seems that international travel do have some effect on timelines.
> 
> Anyways lets hope for the best and congrats on your grant.


----------



## Impatient22

RockerX said:


> Dear mimran and expatdude,
> 
> Thanks buddies. I think you two will get your grant very soon. Keep your spirits high and while you are waiting, take care of any pending tasks. Once the grant comes, you will have very little time.
> 
> All the best...and remember...don't feel dejected...you will get your grant very very soon. All the best!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


eace: Congratulation RockerZ...!!!! 

good luck for the big move... ! when do you plan to leave ?


----------



## expatdude

RockerX said:


> Dear mimran and expatdude,
> 
> Thanks buddies. I think you two will get your grant very soon. Keep your spirits high and while you are waiting, take care of any pending tasks. Once the grant comes, you will have very little time.
> 
> All the best...and remember...don't feel dejected...you will get your grant very very soon. All the best!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Thanks for the wish buddy


----------



## RockerX

Thanks buddy. Thinking of moving in the next two to four months..Still thinking though...

Regards,

RX



Impatient22 said:


> eace: Congratulation RockerZ...!!!!
> 
> good luck for the big move... ! when do you plan to leave ?


----------



## shawais

By the grace of Almighty Allah swt, we received our visa grant notification today. 
I had a great time on this forum. Thanks everybody here ...

I will be very much pleased if someone need my help here or there. Feel free to contact me 

love you all.



and this is my 100th post ...


----------



## expatdude

shawais said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah swt, we received our visa grant notification today.
> I had a great time on this forum. Thanks everybody here ...
> 
> I will be very much pleased if someone need my help here or there. Feel free to contact me
> 
> love you all.
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my 100th post ...


Shah g mubarik hoo.


----------



## nuked

Oh wah!! yeh log So k uthe hain yaa Comma se baher aaye hain 

Mabruk Shahwais!!


----------



## nuked

AAJ hat-trick hogi k nahi ?


----------



## fadiexpart

shawais said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah swt, we received our visa grant notification today.
> I had a great time on this forum. Thanks everybody here ...
> 
> I will be very much pleased if someone need my help here or there. Feel free to contact me
> 
> love you all.
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my 100th post ...




wow ....what a blessed day my friend good news are coming and i pray to Allah for more and many more in sha Allah......

mubrook....


----------



## msvayani

Mashallah, many many many many congrats RockerX and Shawais.  

I have followed both of you very closely, specially RX as we both applied at the same time and interacted with each other on every stage.

All the best and good luck with the big move!!!


----------



## Impatient22

shawais said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah swt, we received our visa grant notification today.
> I had a great time on this forum. Thanks everybody here ...
> 
> I will be very much pleased if someone need my help here or there. Feel free to contact me
> 
> love you all.
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my 100th post ...


Mabroook... ! happy to see another grant of the day. All the best


----------



## roposh

shawais said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah swt, we received our visa grant notification today.
> I had a great time on this forum. Thanks everybody here ...
> 
> I will be very much pleased if someone need my help here or there. Feel free to contact me
> 
> love you all.
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my 100th post ...


Great News!! Congratulationss 

So good to hear about pakistani Applicants getting their grants, FINALLY


----------



## roposh

msvayani said:


> Mashallah, many many many many congrats RockerX and Shawais.
> 
> I have followed both of you very closely, specially RX as we both applied at the same time and interacted with each other on every stage.
> 
> All the best and good luck with the big move!!!


I think, you are the next in line 

Pack your bags and get ready for the GOLDEN email 

Roposh


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> AAJ hat-trick hogi k nahi ?


Nope...! Sydney k office timings khatam ho gayay hain


----------



## Eng007

Hi,

Please excuse my ignorance, I am totally new to this. Could you guys please advice me on do's and don'ts of skilled migrant program. Plus, how to file paper work 'on your own' or through an 'agent/consultant'? 

Any good reliable and not-so-expensive consultancy in Lahore for this purpose. 

Thanks and have a good day!


----------



## shawais

nuked said:


> Oh wah!! yeh log So k uthe hain yaa Comma se baher aaye hain
> 
> Mabruk Shahwais!!


Thanks, actually brother they were busy from last two weeks in citizenship ceremony ... and that ceremony held on 48 different places for 2300 new citizens. so i think DIAC was busy there.


----------



## RockerX

Excellent news bro. Very well done. You hard work finally paid off. Very happy for you. Congrats buddy.

So when are you planning to move and which city? Are you an IT Professional?

Regards,

RX



shawais said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah swt, we received our visa grant notification today.
> I had a great time on this forum. Thanks everybody here ...
> 
> I will be very much pleased if someone need my help here or there. Feel free to contact me
> 
> love you all.
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my 100th post ...


----------



## cyberkidpk

A hard choice lies ahead, need help

although i have been invited for 189 , the vibe that i get is that it takes like forever to get the grant and especially if you are in UAE then it adds up special SC time as well 

now whats left is 190.
The issue with 190 is definitely the moral obligation for staying in the state for initial 2 years.
Obviously not sure where i would get hired being an instrumentation engineer although WA seems to have most LNG/oil and gas plants/fields.

Have time till 1st November to lodge or should i let it go and select 190 in my EOI.? or file 189 ?
plus i will get the pakistani PCC in novemeber when i go for visit, as i am living in UAE since July 2013 , there shoudn't be any problem as i already have the PCC without the CO asking for it, right ?
and will get my UAE PCC when CO asks.(provided i am here till july 2014 - the 12 months )

for medical, I would wait for the CO's call.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawais

RockerX said:


> Excellent news bro. Very well done. You hard work finally paid off. Very happy for you. Congrats buddy.
> 
> So when are you planning to move and which city? Are you an IT Professional?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Thanks everyone. 

Plan is to move to sydney next month, yes IT professional.


----------



## nuked

cyberkidpk said:


> A hard choice lies ahead, need help
> 
> although i have been invited for 189 , the vibe that i get is that it takes like forever to get the grant and especially if you are in UAE then it adds up special SC time as well
> 
> now whats left is 190.
> The issue with 190 is definitely the moral obligation for staying in the state for initial 2 years.
> Obviously not sure where i would get hired being an instrumentation engineer although WA seems to have most LNG/oil and gas plants/fields.
> 
> Have time till 1st November to lodge or should i let it go and select 190 in my EOI.? or file 189 ?
> plus i will get the pakistani PCC in novemeber when i go for visit, as i am living in UAE since July 2013 , there shoudn't be any problem as i already have the PCC without the CO asking for it, right ?
> and will get my UAE PCC when CO asks.(provided i am here till july 2014 - the 12 months )
> 
> for medical, I would wait for the CO's call.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I would recommend opting for 190. 2 years fly away on the winds


----------



## Impatient22

shawais said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Plan is to move to sydney next month, yes IT professional.


Great... ! me too ready to move to sydney next month (provided I get the grant in couple of days)


----------



## sim187

Guys!

Today I got an email from a totally different team (team 13) requesting Form 80 and From 1221, i had already provided that 10 months ago to my case officer on team 2.

Have i been shifted? On contacting my case officer in team 2 about the change, I recieved no reply and it has been 11 days since I emailed them, I know for a fact that my case officer replies within 2 days, but now this is getting weird and confusing..

Anyone faced a similar situation, also shall I refill the forms and submit?



ACS Applied : 27-05-2012 | ACS +ve: 15-08-12 | IELTS: 10-09-2012 - L9.0 R8.5 W7.0 S7.5 O8.0 | EOI : 26-05-2012 | 189 Invite: 01-10-2012| Applied: 10-10-2012 | 189 Ack: 11-10-2012| CO: 07-11-2012 (SNIP) Adelaide GSM Team 2 | MEDS: 12-11-2012 | PCC: 20-11-2012 | Last Query Answered 17-01-2013 |


----------



## bhura

My firend got his 190 grant today without being contacted by CO team 8.
He applied onshore on 20th 2013 august and front loaded everything. he is living in Sydney on work visa.

hope for the good news for everyone very soon.

Hat trick for today

Regards,


----------



## RockerX

Thanks bro. Hold your horses...the next grant will be yours...

Start preparing my friend..

Regards,

RX



msvayani said:


> Mashallah, many many many many congrats RockerX and Shawais.
> 
> I have followed both of you very closely, specially RX as we both applied at the same time and interacted with each other on every stage.
> 
> All the best and good luck with the big move!!!


----------



## ali_jaff

sim187 said:


> Guys!
> 
> Today I got an email from a totally different team (team 13) requesting Form 80 and From 1221, i had already provided that 10 months ago to my case officer on team 2.
> 
> Have i been shifted? On contacting my case officer in team 2 about the change, I recieved no reply and it has been 11 days since I emailed them, I know for a fact that my case officer replies within 2 days, but now this is getting weird and confusing..
> 
> Anyone faced a similar situation, also shall I refill the forms and submit?


Hmmm this is strange. If I were you I would resubmit the form and as well as call the new team to ask why do they want it again? Be optimisitc, maybe this will quicken up your application process


----------



## mimran

shawais said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah swt, we received our visa grant notification today.
> I had a great time on this forum. Thanks everybody here ...
> 
> I will be very much pleased if someone need my help here or there. Feel free to contact me
> 
> love you all.
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my 100th post ...




Congrats and best of luck for your move.


----------



## vinnie88

sim187 said:


> Guys!
> 
> Today I got an email from a totally different team (team 13) requesting Form 80 and From 1221, i had already provided that 10 months ago to my case officer on team 2.
> 
> Have i been shifted? On contacting my case officer in team 2 about the change, I recieved no reply and it has been 11 days since I emailed them, I know for a fact that my case officer replies within 2 days, but now this is getting weird and confusing..
> 
> Anyone faced a similar situation, also shall I refill the forms and submit?
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Applied : 27-05-2012 | ACS +ve: 15-08-12 | IELTS: 10-09-2012 - L9.0 R8.5 W7.0 S7.5 O8.0 | EOI : 26-05-2012 | 189 Invite: 01-10-2012| Applied: 10-10-2012 | 189 Ack: 11-10-2012| CO: 07-11-2012 (SNIP) Adelaide GSM Team 2 | MEDS: 12-11-2012 | PCC: 20-11-2012 | Last Query Answered 17-01-2013 |




they have asked you because they want to make sure your circumstances havent changed since 10 months ago.. nothing to worry about. Maybe your case is almost finalized and ready to be granted!


----------



## Avatar82

Moji said:


> Hi Avatar82
> 
> Have you been contacted by team 13 regarding further information?


Nope... I have always been contacted by my CO from team 2


----------



## Steyn

roposh said:


> I think, you are the next in line
> 
> Pack your bags and get ready for the GOLDEN email
> 
> Roposh


I'm planning to FL my medical towards the end of this week. Just wanted to know if i contact IOM on Friday for appointment, how far the appointment date would be and how far it was in your case?


----------



## roposh

Steyn said:


> I'm planning to FL my medical towards the end of this week. Just wanted to know if i contact IOM on Friday for appointment, how far the appointment date would be and how far it was in your case?


I sent email to IOM regrading appointment on 5 sep and got the reply in 1 day. They gave me the appointment for Sep 12. 
Regards
roposh


----------



## mimran

Hi All

Is Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MOFA) attestation required for Police Certificate from Pakistan or its not necessary ?


----------



## Eng007

RockerX said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have some excellent news for you people...........
> .......Finally after so much hard work, I received the golden email today!. Yes that is right! Got the permanent residence visa grant today (176 State Sponsored). Yipeee!!
> 
> The whole journey has been a roller coaster ride. Applied for 176 SS (NSW) visa in June 2012. Undertook the meds on co request in late august 2013 and they were referred. The meds got finalized in 22 days time and finally today got the golden email. Initial entry date is Aug 2014.
> 
> I would like to thank all forum members for their help and hope that everyone gets their grants very very soon.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Congratulations...! :thumb: 

It sure must have been a long tiring journey with highs and lows. But it's all worth in the end when you get your approval.

Please do share with us DOS and DON'TS of the process. 

All the best with your new life in Australia lane:


----------



## msvayani

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MOFA) attestation required for Police Certificate from Pakistan or its not necessary ?


MOFA Attestation on Police Certificate is not required.


----------



## mimran

msvayani said:


> MOFA Attestation on Police Certificate is not required.


Thanks bro


----------



## khans

good to hear about so many grants after a long pause, congratulations to all fresh PR holders of Australia, the journey has just begin. All the best to you in your future endeavors as well.


----------



## micalparkz

The thread seems to be full of "long waiting times" - over 12 months ! I have been seeing other threads where Grant time from EOI is 7-8 months or even earlier.

Seems like for Pakistanis, it is over 15 months !

Does it make a difference if Pakistanis residing outside Pakistan apply as compared to Pakistanis residing in Pakistan?


----------



## ZAmin

Hi Guys - just a question. Can we purchase an existing business on 190?


----------



## nuked

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MOFA) attestation required for Police Certificate from Pakistan or its not necessary ?


No that is not required.


----------



## khanash

saintkamy said:


> I frontloaded everything educational, pay slips bank statements spouse docs around 15june. The meds were the only thing that hold us back, we took meds 18 June then our meds were cleared on 4sep. For me point of view I got delayed 5,6 weeks as per 190 standards.


ok great...
and yes what abt form80 and 1221 did u frontloaded it for u and wife and do u have any travel history in past 10 years...


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Celley said:


> Are u talking about the same person from Melbourne whom TV Buff was referring
> in Immigration time for pakistani's thread??
> His frnd was also in Melbourne n recieved 189 visa this month.
> If not then its a good news that pakistani's starts getting 189 visas !!!


yes its the same guy. tv_buff told me on phone


----------



## Waqar Hemani

ali_jaff said:


> Good news. However if he was onshore then that might have shortened his SC process. Anyways as long as he got the approval its good news for all the 189ers from Pakistan. Inshallah we will be hearing good news from other guys also soon


if thats the case then me and tv_buff are also onshore and living since last 5 ****in years but still waiting for prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Waqar Hemani

TV Buff said:


> None at all. It's the same for onshore and offshore both.


tumhari signature mai grant ke aagey jo tum tea ka cup le ke betho ho woh thanda hogaya hai aur chai kharab bhi hogai hai dhoodh b phat gaya hai. CO ko bolo bhai ab tou pr de de


----------



## roposh

ZAmin said:


> Hi Guys - just a question. Can we purchase an existing business on 190?


U can do wharever u want as long as its legal.

Cheers!

Roposh


----------



## nuked

Aaj Hat-trick ki Hat-Trick hogi k nahi?


----------



## naur33n

Hey guys what is the process for doing PCC here in Karachi? Does it take time?


----------



## nuked

naur33n said:


> Hey guys what is the process for doing PCC here in Karachi? Does it take time?


Not at all, you can goto your nearest police station and ask them the process, it is even simpler to download the PCC request form via Karachi Police website, fill it and apply.

There is no fees for this, but they do ask for some bucks for the efforts they do.

If you go by the process it shouldnt take more than 1 week, if you can pay, within 2 days, it is sad to know this, but I am afraid this is the truth.

All the best!


----------



## naur33n

nuked said:


> Not at all, you can goto your nearest police station and ask them the process, it is even simpler to download the PCC request form via Karachi Police website, fill it and apply.
> 
> There is no fees for this, but they do ask for some bucks for the efforts they do.
> 
> If you go by the process it shouldnt take more than 1 week, if you can pay, within 2 days, it is sad to know this, but I am afraid this is the truth.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks nuked. Is there any thread for Pakistanis where I can ask my questions regarding the documents required to file the visa / medicals etc. This doesn't seem the appropriate Page. Or could I just go ahead


----------



## owaisAhmed28

nuked said:


> I would recommend opting for 190. 2 years fly away on the winds


visa grant received ALLAH ka shukarrrr


----------



## naur33n

owaisAhmed28 said:


> visa grant received ALLAH ka shukarrrr


Mashallah congratulations


----------



## roposh

owaisAhmed28 said:


> visa grant received ALLAH ka shukarrrr


Congratulations Owais!!! Please updtate your signature or share your timeline. Whcih visaclass did you apply for?

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## nuked

naur33n said:


> Thanks nuked. Is there any thread for Pakistanis where I can ask my questions regarding the documents required to file the visa / medicals etc. This doesn't seem the appropriate Page. Or could I just go ahead


Although we have discussed a lot of issues that are common with almost all candidates and nearly all visa types, including application process and anything related to forms. I advise you thoroughly search with keywords in the entire forum and you would get yours answers. People normally active are professionals, normally checking the forum from their work. Some are anxious like me, who are ready to travel and just hanging around .

Point is if you are unable to find something, You are welcome! You might not get people replying at certain times so don't feel low. You can always count on some seniors like SMShoaib, Fabregas and others to help you out.

All the best in your future endeavours.


----------



## owaisAhmed28

For Financial Investment Advisor Visa class 190 for new south wales. 
today I got grant without CO.
Anybody planning to move over there ???? contact me... on 03212523763


----------



## opfian

owaisAhmed28 said:


> For Financial Investment Advisor Visa class 190 for new south wales.
> today I got grant without CO.
> Anybody planning to move over there ???? contact me... on 03212523763


Can u share ur complete timeline


----------



## nuked

owaisAhmed28 said:


> visa grant received ALLAH ka shukarrrr


MashAllah, Mabruk. Please share your timeline if you havent, I guess I am being lazy to not open the excel sheet and search your name 

1 down for today.. 2 more to go for Hat-trick of Hat-tricks!

Comon people.. more news!! come out with more news! eep: eep:


----------



## naur33n

nuked said:


> Go Ahead! You are welcome!


Thanks!! Ok so I do have an agent but I was hoping to at least know about things beforehand that might take time. 

1. Whats the fee for medical , where do we have to go and the time it takes? I have 2 dependants (spouse and child) 
2. My office hasnt given me any Tax letters so what tax certificates should be uploaded? 
3. Do you know anything about visa 190 what sort of financial statements we have to show ? is it required that our banks have some amount of money if we are going for 190 visa?


----------



## roposh

owaisAhmed28 said:


> For Financial Investment Advisor Visa class 190 for new south wales.
> today I got grant without CO.
> Anybody planning to move over there ???? contact me... on 03212523763


Our fellow member Owais has got the direct grant and that too within a month 

This is an extremely good news for all the Pakistani applicants

He lodged his visa on aug 10, did medicals on aug 22 and got the grant on Sep 23. (Y)

Congarts to him once again!

Roposh!


----------



## naur33n

roposh said:


> GUYSS!! This is amazingg!!!! Our fellow member Owais has got the direct grant and that too within a month
> 
> This is an extremely good news for all the Pakistani applicants
> 
> He lodged his visa on aug 23, did medicals on aug 27 and got the grant on Sep 23. (Y)
> 
> Congarts once again!
> 
> Roposh!


Woww there were no security checks?! I am amazed


----------



## owaisAhmed28

Feb : Skill Assesment positive, IELTS June 2013 |EOI Submitted july 02, 2013, NSW state sponsorship 22 July,2013; Visa application lodged 10 Aug, Medical 22 Aug; Visa Grant 23 Sep 2013

Alhamdulillah with out contacting CO direct grant received. with in three months whole process....
feeling happiness to get grant being as pakistani in Financial Investment Advisor category... best of luck to all mates .....


----------



## aamirrehman

owaisAhmed28 said:


> visa grant received ALLAH ka shukarrrr


Heartiest Congratulations. This is only due to the blessings of Almighty Allah.


----------



## roposh

naur33n said:


> Thanks!! Ok so I do have an agent but I was hoping to at least know about things beforehand that might take time.
> 
> 1. Whats the fee for medical , where do we have to go and the time it takes? I have 2 dependants (spouse and child)
> *Your total would be PKR 14000 (2 adults and 1 child)*
> 2. My office hasnt given me any Tax letters so what tax certificates should be uploaded?
> *For salaried person, tax is deducted at source. Ask your employer (Finance Department), they must have your tax certificate for each year that you have worked for them. *
> 
> 3. Do you know anything about visa 190 what sort of financial statements we have to show ? is it required that our banks have some amount of money if we are going for 190 visa?
> *I can tell about victoria. They do ask you to declare your total assets in their form, however, they never ask about the proof of your financial standing. I think same goes for other states as well.*


Hope this helps!

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## expatdude

owaisAhmed28 said:


> Feb : Skill Assesment positive, IELTS June 2013 |EOI Submitted july 02, 2013, NSW state sponsorship 22 July,2013; Visa application lodged 10 Aug, Medical 22 Aug; Visa Grant 23 Sep 2013
> 
> Alhamdulillah with out contacting CO direct grant received. with in three months whole process....
> feeling happiness to get grant being as pakistani in Financial Investment Advisor category... best of luck to all mates .....


MashaAllah mubarik. Yaar r u alone applicant or u have members as well further do u hv any travel history. I see u r the one who received direct grant


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Hope this helps!
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


IOM is where you have to go for medicals, it takes almost half a day, it is recommended to take a leave on your medical test date.

Ladies with monthly cycles during the medical test are not welcomed. If you or your spouse has them, better re-schedule it. This is also cleared by IOM when booking an appointment.

IOM normally gives a date within 7-10 days depending on the load.

Rest Roposh has helped you.


----------



## owaisAhmed28

expatdude said:


> MashaAllah mubarik. Yaar r u alone applicant or u have members as well further do u hv any travel history. I see u r the one who received direct grant


M single , travel history of UAE only no more.....


----------



## naur33n

nuked said:


> IOM is where you have to go for medicals, it takes almost half a day, it is recommended to take a leave on your medical test date.
> 
> Ladies with monthly cycles during the medical test are not welcomed. If you or your spouse has them, better re-schedule it. This is also cleared by IOM when booking an appointment.
> 
> IOM normally gives a date within 7-10 days depending on the load.
> 
> Rest Roposh has helped you.


THANKS a TON Roposh and Nuked


----------



## opfian

owaisAhmed28 said:


> Feb : Skill Assesment positive, IELTS June 2013 |EOI Submitted july 02, 2013, NSW state sponsorship 22 July,2013; Visa application lodged 10 Aug, Medical 22 Aug; Visa Grant 23 Sep 2013
> 
> Alhamdulillah with out contacting CO direct grant received. with in three months whole process....
> feeling happiness to get grant being as pakistani in Financial Investment Advisor category... best of luck to all mates .....


Great ...


----------



## cyberkidpk

keeping in view the 190 approval for us Pakistanis and opinion from the forum
I am also gonna opt for WA sponsorship.

So what should i do ? wait for my 189 invitation to time out ( 1st Nov) and then amend my EOI to include WA.
Or make another new EOI in the skill select with just 190 selected ?


----------



## usman.shahid

owaisAhmed28 said:


> M single , travel history of UAE only no more.....


Congrats Owais, were your medicals referred or not? Do u know anything about it? are you from team 2. Please share your CO initials who sent u grant letter.


----------



## nuked

cyberkidpk said:


> keeping in view the 190 approval for us Pakistanis and opinion from the forum
> I am also gonna opt for WA sponsorship.
> 
> So what should i do ? wait for my 189 invitation to time out ( 1st Nov) and then amend my EOI to include WA.
> Or make another new EOI in the skill select with just 190 selected ?


make another EOI with 190.


----------



## roposh

usman.shahid said:


> Congrats Owais, were your medicals referred or not? Do u know anything about it? are you from team 2. Please share your CO initials who sent u grant letter.


Hello Usman,
Have you had any contact with CO yet? By the timeline, you should have got ur grant by now. I am afraid, ur case has undergone security checks. Any updates?

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## usman.shahid

roposh said:


> Hello Usman,
> Have you had any contact with CO yet? By the timeline, you should have got ur grant by now. I am afraid, ur case has undergone security checks. Any updates?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Sorry my timeline was incorrect....i have corrected it now. No contact by CO yet.


----------



## shawais

hello friends, 

can someone please tell me about IOM discounted air fare? how to to contact them? i am trying to search on their site but no luck yet. Appreciate if someone can share the link or contact details. Thanks.


----------



## ZAmin

Thanks for your response brother! Now i seek a suggestion : I'm soon to land in Adelaide. I'm thinking instead of taking 6months looking for a job and finally succeed with one of around 2-3k/month , i should instead find some existing business and purchase that lets say a convenience store and generate around 10k a month. This is what i have heard. But i need expert opinion. Should i go with this approach or not?

Note: i have around 90,000 AUD saved up.


----------



## nuked

shawais said:


> hello friends,
> 
> can someone please tell me about IOM discounted air fare? how to to contact them? i am trying to search on their site but no luck yet. Appreciate if someone can share the link or contact details. Thanks.


I posted their contact details some time back, please search through my past posts, I think the person name was Irfan Afzal.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## fabregas

sim187 said:


> Guys!
> 
> Today I got an email from a totally different team (team 13) requesting Form 80 and From 1221, i had already provided that 10 months ago to my case officer on team 2.
> 
> Have i been shifted? On contacting my case officer in team 2 about the change, I recieved no reply and it has been 11 days since I emailed them, I know for a fact that my case officer replies within 2 days, but now this is getting weird and confusing..
> 
> Anyone faced a similar situation, also shall I refill the forms and submit?
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Applied : 27-05-2012 | ACS +ve: 15-08-12 | IELTS: 10-09-2012 - L9.0 R8.5 W7.0 S7.5 O8.0 | EOI : 26-05-2012 | 189 Invite: 01-10-2012| Applied: 10-10-2012 | 189 Ack: 11-10-2012| CO: 07-11-2012 (SNIP) Adelaide GSM Team 2 | MEDS: 12-11-2012 | PCC: 20-11-2012 | Last Query Answered 17-01-2013 |



Yes fill and then attach it in the reply to the email..I also faced a similar situation..the link to the thread is 
HR applicants where are you now?? - Page 1377


----------



## shawais

shawais said:


> hello friends,
> 
> can someone please tell me about IOM discounted air fare? how to to contact them? i am trying to search on their site but no luck yet. Appreciate if someone can share the link or contact details. Thanks.


051 2307841 here is there number ... other than extra luggage its of no use. instead very long travel.


----------



## nuked

shawais said:


> 051 2307841 here is there number ... other than extra luggage its of no use. instead very long travel.


are you saying extra luggage is of no use to you, you are immigrating, not going on a holiday!


----------



## mimran

cyberkidpk said:


> keeping in view the 190 approval for us Pakistanis and opinion from the forum
> I am also gonna opt for WA sponsorship.
> 
> So what should i do ? wait for my 189 invitation to time out ( 1st Nov) and then amend my EOI to include WA.
> Or make another new EOI in the skill select with just 190 selected ?


Good decision IMO


----------



## roposh

ZAmin said:


> Thanks for your response brother! Now i seek a suggestion : I'm soon to land in Adelaide. I'm thinking instead of taking 6months looking for a job and finally succeed with one of around 2-3k/month , i should instead find some existing business and purchase that lets say a convenience store and generate around 10k a month. This is what i have heard. But i need expert opinion. Should i go with this approach or not?
> 
> Note: i have around 90,000 AUD saved up.


Hello Zamin!
In my opinion, nothing is better than something of your own. However, you need to have the required knowledge, exprience and expertise to run any business. If you are new to that, then my advice would be to work at any convinience store for 4-6 months to understand how actually that business operates. Once you know the business then with the kind of savings that you have, i am sure you won't have any problem in getting a good deal. 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## cyberkidpk

mimran said:


> Good decision IMO


Thanks 
but I can't ake 02 EOis in the system, kinda unethical
so would wait it out
and then modify my EOI and select only 190 with WA as preferred state.

Wish me luck guys 
my 189 expires on 1st nov


----------



## expatdude

owaisAhmed28 said:


> Feb : Skill Assesment positive, IELTS June 2013 |EOI Submitted july 02, 2013, NSW state sponsorship 22 July,2013; Visa application lodged 10 Aug, Medical 22 Aug; Visa Grant 23 Sep 2013
> 
> Alhamdulillah with out contacting CO direct grant received. with in three months whole process....
> feeling happiness to get grant being as pakistani in Financial Investment Advisor category... best of luck to all mates .....


Love to hear such news about Pakis


----------



## nuked

cyberkidpk said:


> Thanks
> but I can't ake 02 EOis in the system, kinda unethical
> so would wait it out
> and then modify my EOI and select only 190 with WA as preferred state.
> 
> Wish me luck guys
> my 189 expires on 1st nov


What's unethical about it? if the system allows it, I dont see any hesitation point in there.


----------



## cyberkidpk

nuked said:


> What's unethical about it? if the system allows it, I dont see any hesitation point in there.


Yes, it does
but elsewhere on different forum they said its like jumping the queue
but searching for something official like diac response some where
will share the findings


----------



## cyberkidpk

cyberkidpk said:


> Yes, it does
> but elsewhere on different forum they said its like jumping the queue
> but searching for something official like diac response some where
> will share the findings


AFter some quick searching, a person with similar case shared what the VIC state representative said

"

Till your current EOI expires you cannot withdraw or suspend it. However in the meantime you can apply for the visa that state govt has agreed to sponsor you for. You should lodge a second EOI for that visa subclass. You can have two EOI current at the same time. Please note that next round of invitations is 1 December. "


----------



## Destination Journey

any body traveling from Lahore to Melbourne in October/November?


----------



## naur33n

cyberkidpk said:


> Thanks
> but I can't ake 02 EOis in the system, kinda unethical
> so would wait it out
> and then modify my EOI and select only 190 with WA as preferred state.
> 
> Wish me luck guys
> my 189 expires on 1st nov


Sorry I am new on this thread so dont know your history. Why is ur EOI expiring ? Nothing progressed in 2 years?


----------



## AusPak

I am planning to move in Jan 14


owaisAhmed28 said:


> For Financial Investment Advisor Visa class 190 for new south wales.
> today I got grant without CO.
> Anybody planning to move over there ???? contact me... on 03212523763


----------



## opfian

cyberkidpk said:


> Yes, it does
> but elsewhere on different forum they said its like jumping the queue
> but searching for something official like diac response some where
> will share the findings


Dude do share ur findings


----------



## opfian

roposh said:


> Hello Zamin!
> In my opinion, nothing is better than something of your own. However, you need to have the required knowledge, exprience and expertise to run any business. If you are new to that, then my advice would be to work at any convinience store for 4-6 months to understand how actually that business operates. Once you know the business then with the kind of savings that you have, i am sure you won't have any problem in getting a good deal.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Agreed.. Tht wud be the best approach


----------



## imranali82

cyberkidpk said:


> A hard choice lies ahead, need help
> 
> although i have been invited for 189 , the vibe that i get is that it takes like forever to get the grant and especially if you are in UAE then it adds up special SC time as well
> 
> now whats left is 190.
> The issue with 190 is definitely the moral obligation for staying in the state for initial 2 years.
> Obviously not sure where i would get hired being an instrumentation engineer although WA seems to have most LNG/oil and gas plants/fields.
> 
> Have time till 1st November to lodge or should i let it go and select 190 in my EOI.? or file 189 ?
> plus i will get the pakistani PCC in novemeber when i go for visit, as i am living in UAE since July 2013 , there shoudn't be any problem as i already have the PCC without the CO asking for it, right ?
> and will get my UAE PCC when CO asks.(provided i am here till july 2014 - the 12 months )
> 
> for medical, I would wait for the CO's call.
> 
> Thanks in advance


190 my friend.... WA is filled with Mining n Oil/gas sector i dont presume they can run without instrumentation guys.... 2 years in WA or 3 years waiting in UAE/PK while the SC tests your patience... the choice is pretty simple...


----------



## imranali82

owaisAhmed28 said:


> visa grant received ALLAH ka shukarrrr


bohat ala... congrats bro


----------



## cyberkidpk

imranali82 said:


> 190 my friend.... WA is filled with Mining n Oil/gas sector i dont presume they can run without instrumentation guys.... 2 years in WA or 3 years waiting in UAE/PK while the SC tests your patience... the choice is pretty simple...


I already got invited for 189
But Pakistan being a Hr country is subjected to extensive security checks
So now plan to file 190


----------



## cyberkidpk

imranali82 said:


> 190 my friend.... WA is filled with Mining n Oil/gas sector i dont presume they can run without instrumentation guys.... 2 years in WA or 3 years waiting in UAE/PK while the SC tests your patience... the choice is pretty simple...


You are absolutly right!
Would file the eoi in a day or two


----------



## ZAmin

Thanks guys for your response. I understand the approach and seems pretty safe. Do we have any experienced expats in this thread who are actually running their own business and can shine some light?


----------



## registerme

imranali82 said:


> 190 my friend.... WA is filled with Mining n Oil/gas sector i dont presume they can run without instrumentation guys.... 2 years in WA or 3 years waiting in UAE/PK while the SC tests your patience... the choice is pretty simple...



SC now takes 3 years? 

Are there any cases where it took 3 years?


----------



## imranali82

registerme said:


> SC now takes 3 years?
> 
> Are there any cases where it took 3 years?


expression of speech my friend, the official version is 12 to 18 months. though the excel sheet says its more towards the 18 month side.


----------



## mimran

imranali82 said:


> 190 my friend.... WA is filled with Mining n Oil/gas sector i dont presume they can run without instrumentation guys.... 2 years in WA or 3 years waiting in UAE/PK while the SC tests your patience... the choice is pretty simple...


True. Waiting for security checks to complete is more annoying than staying on 2 years in a state.


----------



## roposh

Hi,

I did my medicals on Sep 12. Yesterday I noticed that the 'organize your medical' link has disappeared for my son. However, the links stays for me and my wife. Does it mean that CO has been assigned and our medicals have been referred? or is it just another system glitch?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## shawais

nuked said:


> are you saying extra luggage is of no use to you, you are immigrating, not going on a holiday!


yes bro of no use because 

Thai offering 25 kg each plus 7 kg hand carry ... so we can take 96kgs with us ... and freight charges from airport to airport are for per 100kg ... 324 per kg ... 

so if you calculate and compare with emirates's 24 hrs with Thai's 15 hrs then this is good option with less hassle  

but everyone has his own choice or preferences  

btw if some want to go from karachi then check with qantas they offer extremely low rates ... around 45000 for adult from karachi to sydney.


----------



## shawais

roposh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did my medicals on Sep 12. Yesterday I noticed that the 'organize your medical' link has disappeared for my son. However, the links stays for me and my wife. Does it mean that CO has been assigned and our medicals have been referred? or is it just another system glitch?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



I think your son's medicals are finalized but urs are referred.


----------



## Impatient22

shawais said:


> yes bro of no use because
> 
> Thai offering 25 kg each plus 7 kg hand carry ... so we can take 96kgs with us ... and freight charges from airport to airport are for per 100kg ... 324 per kg ...
> 
> so if you calculate and compare with emirates's 24 hrs with Thai's 15 hrs then this is good option with less hassle
> 
> but everyone has his own choice or preferences
> 
> btw if some want to go from karachi then check with qantas they offer extremely low rates ... around 45000 for adult from karachi to sydney.


Sorry about being ignorant... how come 25+7 = 96kg


----------



## shawais

Impatient22 said:


> Sorry about being ignorant... how come 25+7 = 96kg


hahaah ... you are right but i am right too  because 

(25+7) x 3 = 96


----------



## Impatient22

shawais said:


> hahaah ... you are right but i am right too  because
> 
> (25+7) x 3 = 96


hmm good then. Is this luggage condition valid for kids too (for a 3 and/or 1 year old)


----------



## Destination Journey

shawais said:


> yes bro of no use because
> 
> Thai offering 25 kg each plus 7 kg hand carry ... so we can take 96kgs with us ... and freight charges from airport to airport are for per 100kg ... 324 per kg ...
> 
> so if you calculate and compare with emirates's 24 hrs with Thai's 15 hrs then this is good option with less hassle
> 
> but everyone has his own choice or preferences
> 
> btw if some want to go from karachi then check with qantas they offer extremely low rates ... around 45000 for adult from karachi to sydney.


you going from lahore or khi? and on thai?


----------



## Steyn

shawais said:


> 051 2307841 here is there number ... other than extra luggage its of no use. instead very long travel.


You can opt for Thai Airline. They would allow extra weight if you tell them about your immigration. 

Besides, it has got cheapest air fares and travel time is also less then Emirates?


----------



## shawais

Destination Journey said:


> you going from lahore or khi? and on thai?


Isb to Syd via Thai.


----------



## shawais

Steyn said:


> You can opt for Thai Airline. They would allow extra weight if you tell them about your immigration.
> 
> Besides, it has got cheapest air fares and travel time is also less then Emirates?


yes travel time is less 

Thai Isb to Sydney (via bangkok) 15:30 hrs and emirates around 24 hrs via duabi


----------



## shawais

Impatient22 said:


> hmm good then. Is this luggage condition valid for kids too (for a 3 and/or 1 year old)


Luggage and airfare policy different for infants (less than 2 yrs) and different for kids between 2-11 yrs.


----------



## cyberkidpk

opfian said:


> Dude do share ur findings


AFter some quick searching, a person with similar case shared what the VIC state representative said

"

Till your current EOI expires you cannot withdraw or suspend it. However in the meantime you can apply for the visa that state govt has agreed to sponsor you for. You should lodge a second EOI for that visa subclass. You can have two EOI current at the same time. Please note that next round of invitations is 1 December. "


----------



## usman936

Hi

Guys for your information Friend of mine from pakistan has applied for 190. Got invited on 17th June 2013 has received his grant email recently. Even his agent is surprised as he already told him t wait for several months. Either his EC was very fast or he is exempted from these checks. Not sure. 
This is just an update that things are keep moving at DIAC side. 

BR
Usman


----------



## naur33n

What does this question in Form 80 mean? I am not sure what answer to write being a muslim. 

Do you or your family members (as far back as grandparents) hold any Arabic blood line, nationality.


----------



## shawais

naur33n said:


> What does this question in Form 80 mean? I am not sure what answer to write being a muslim.
> 
> Do you or your family members (as far back as grandparents) hold any Arabic blood line, nationality.


Answer no in my case ... my grand parents were pakistani


----------



## alihasan

usman936 said:


> Hi
> 
> Guys for your information Friend of mine from pakistan has applied for 190. Got invited on 17th June 2013 has received his grant email recently. Even his agent is surprised as he already told him t wait for several months. Either his EC was very fast or he is exempted from these checks. Not sure.
> This is just an update that things are keep moving at DIAC side.
> 
> BR
> Usman


That isn't unusual. I have seen quicker grants for 190 Pakistani applicants compared to 189. That agent must have his facts checked.


----------



## Imf9

naur33n said:


> What does this question in Form 80 mean? I am not sure what answer to write being a muslim.
> 
> Do you or your family members (as far back as grandparents) hold any Arabic blood line, nationality.


if you or your forefathers migrated from any arab country then write yes otherwise no....


----------



## Imf9

190 is quick until and unless your application process through security checks...


----------



## EngrMalik

Hi guys!

I wanna share my experience of getting "No Previous Conviction Certificate" from Saudi Arabia as a part of "Character Assessment" for 176 (now 190) visa. The procedure is as follows:

Case officer will provide you a letter "Request for Info". Take this letter to Australian Embassy in Riyadh Saudi Arabia or simply send it by e-mail. You'll be issued with a letter by Australian Embassy within next 2 days. Take this letter to Ministry of Foriegn Affairs (MOFA) for attestation. MOFA will charge you SR.30 for attestation.

You'll then take this letter to Saudi Police Investigation Unit (for finger prints) in Riyadh city near Batha. You have to take a copy of your passport, copy of valid Iqama, letter from Australian Embassy and 2 x passport size photographs. They'll take your finger prints for assessment. The report will be issued to you within next 5 working days.

Please don't forget to get it translated in English by a certified translator. This facility is easily available in the market and will charge you SR.35.

Regards


----------



## EngrMalik

shawais said:


> Isb to Syd via Thai.


Hi Dear,

I have seen your posts and liked them being useful for all Pakistanis moving to Australia. 

Would you or anybody else guide me how long it will take to finalize visa application once we have appeared in Medical Examination and Character Assessment. 

Is there any restriction if somebody's glucose level in Urine Test is "positive".

Normally how much time is given for first entry to be made in Australia.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Cyima

EngrMalik said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I have seen your posts and liked them being useful for all Pakistanis moving to Australia.
> 
> Would you or anybody else guide me how long it will take to finalize visa application once we have appeared in Medical Examination and Character Assessment.
> 
> Is there any restriction if somebody's glucose level in Urine Test is "positive".
> 
> Normally how much time is given for first entry to be made in Australia.
> 
> Thanks and regards.


Basically Medical is done to find out if you have or have any chance to get whooping cough or TB.. Other anomalies are not usually treated as serious...Normally time given is till you police certificate from your background country is valid... it could be from 3-6 months..but then i might be wrong...


----------



## shawais

EngrMalik said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I have seen your posts and liked them being useful for all Pakistanis moving to Australia.
> 
> Would you or anybody else guide me how long it will take to finalize visa application once we have appeared in Medical Examination and Character Assessment.
> 
> Is there any restriction if somebody's glucose level in Urine Test is "positive".
> 
> Normally how much time is given for first entry to be made in Australia.
> 
> Thanks and regards.


Thanks. 

These days its taking around 50 days to finalize medicals. Please have a look at my timelines below u will get idea. In my case initial entry date is by the end of june next year. So its one year from the medical call date. Consider entry counter started from the med call date.


----------



## nuked

shawais said:


> yes bro of no use because
> 
> Thai offering 25 kg each plus 7 kg hand carry ... so we can take 96kgs with us ... and freight charges from airport to airport are for per 100kg ... 324 per kg ...
> 
> so if you calculate and compare with emirates's 24 hrs with Thai's 15 hrs then this is good option with less hassle
> 
> but everyone has his own choice or preferences
> 
> btw if some want to go from karachi then check with qantas they offer extremely low rates ... around 45000 for adult from karachi to sydney.


Qantas does not fly from Karachi. Infact anywhere from Pakistan, or does it, am I missing anything? why do I feel I have paid more for Thai 61k one way? :tinfoil3:

BTW, thai allows 30 KG, there is a promotion going on these days, its 20KG on the ticket, 10 Extra is allowed on the promotion, plus 7KG Hand Carry.


----------



## nuked

EngrMalik said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I wanna share my experience of getting "No Previous Conviction Certificate" from Saudi Arabia as a part of "Character Assessment" for 176 (now 190) visa. The procedure is as follows:
> 
> Case officer will provide you a letter "Request for Info". Take this letter to Australian Embassy in Riyadh Saudi Arabia or simply send it by e-mail. You'll be issued with a letter by Australian Embassy within next 2 days. Take this letter to Ministry of Foriegn Affairs (MOFA) for attestation. MOFA will charge you SR.30 for attestation.
> 
> You'll then take this letter to Saudi Police Investigation Unit (for finger prints) in Riyadh city near Batha. You have to take a copy of your passport, copy of valid Iqama, letter from Australian Embassy and 2 x passport size photographs. They'll take your finger prints for assessment. The report will be issued to you within next 5 working days.
> 
> Please don't forget to get it translated in English by a certified translator. This facility is easily available in the market and will charge you SR.35.
> 
> Regards


Really 5 working days? I read it somewhere in this same forum Saudi PCC takes 6 months? Can you please confirm this.


----------



## opfian

nuked said:


> Really 5 working days? I read it somewhere in this same forum Saudi PCC takes 6 months? Can you please confirm this.


This what i have also heard, Saudi PCC takes 06 months and normally COs exempt applicants from obtaining it from Saudia


----------



## expatdude

Sometime i feel tensed & sometime i get boost when i saw grants. Guys really need prays in my case its an unusual thing happened, i request you guys please pray for me thanks


----------



## AKFZ

expatdude said:


> Sometime i feel tensed & sometime i get boost when i saw grants. Guys really need prays in my case its an unusual thing happened, i request you guys please pray for me thanks


Hey , there is nothing unusual in this. Your CO told you regarding SC out of his/her control and that she mistakenly asked for VAC2, it really makes sense. The national security check is beyond her control and does not start or stop with her consent. As she said,there must be some other department that takes care of this SC thing and as the systems are now centralized , different departments must be accessing our application, so CO just have to wait . 

Now for how long SC will go on , we all are in the same pipe


----------



## opfian

expatdude said:


> Sometime i feel tensed & sometime i get boost when i saw grants. Guys really need prays in my case its an unusual thing happened, i request you guys please pray for me thanks


A quick solution for you to get rid of this anxiety, stop using this forum for a week


----------



## expatdude

opfian said:


> A quick solution for you to get rid of this anxiety, stop using this forum for a week


Haha thanks buddy for the suggestion. I was also thinking for this but not for week i was thinking more than a week. So going to leaves from this forum for some period.

Thanks any way


----------



## shawais

nuked said:


> Qantas does not fly from Karachi. Infact anywhere from Pakistan, or does it, am I missing anything? why do I feel I have paid more for Thai 61k one way? :tinfoil3:
> 
> BTW, thai allows 30 KG, there is a promotion going on these days, its 20KG on the ticket, 10 Extra is allowed on the promotion, plus 7KG Hand Carry.



yes Qantas does not fly from Karachi but they manage via other airlines  ... if you need some details... Here are the numbers for Qantas Airline Karachi; 35680303 35683737

but if you have already paid to Thai then dont feel bad. 

which promotion of Thai? can you tell me some details about this promotion? thanks.


----------



## nuked

shawais said:


> yes Qantas does not fly from Karachi but they manage via other airlines  ... if you need some details... Here are the numbers for Qantas Airline Karachi; 35680303 35683737
> 
> but if you have already paid to Thai then dont feel bad.
> 
> which promotion of Thai? can you tell me some details about this promotion? thanks.


There is no promotion, talk to your local thai airways office, and tell them you are immigrating. For immigrants there is this excess baggage allowance of 10 kg, not available to public.


----------



## shawais

Guys, 

how about visa labels? Its mentioned in grant notification letter that its not required, but are Pakistani authorities are well familiar with this? Actually I dont want last minute hassles. Kindly suggest.


----------



## nuked

shawais said:


> Guys,
> 
> how about visa labels? Its mentioned in grant notification letter that its not required, but are Pakistani authorities are well familiar with this? Actually I dont want last minute hassles. Kindly suggest.


Not required, they are aware of it.


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Fellows,

I want to ask few things relating to 189 Visa Sub class...

I want to add my *"Spouse*" in my VISA application...Can you please guide me that which documents in total will be required for adding her, I will be very comfortable if some senior can enlist the same...?

Secondly Do any one knows that How much*" Australlian Dollars"* one can carry with him/her in order to validate his/her Visa or during ordinary travelling from Pak to Australia...I mean any limit or restriction etc...?

Will be very honored if i can get some prompt responses in this regard,

Kind Regards,


----------



## nuked

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I want to ask few things relating to 189 Visa Sub class...
> 
> I want to add my *"Spouse*" in my VISA application...Can you please guide me that which documents in total will be required for adding her, I will be very comfortable if some senior can enlist the same...?
> 
> Secondly Do any one knows that How much*" Australlian Dollars"* one can carry with him/her in order to validate his/her Visa or during ordinary travelling from Pak to Australia...I mean any limit or restriction etc...?
> 
> Will be very honored if i can get some prompt responses in this regard,
> 
> Kind Regards,


Your wife's passport transferred to your name,

Nikkah Nama, translated copy certified by Notary public, once you send these, CO will ask for other document her/him self.

I have read and heard anything above 10k$ should be declared. Ideally best way is to open a bank account and transfer via bank. and carry some cash, like 1-2k$.

All the best!


----------



## Naveed539

Thanks Nuked,

By Passport transferred to my name, you meant that My name should be on her passport as *Husband instead of her Fathe*r...?

Secondly what if the *Nikkah Nama is orginally in English*, Still do i need to get it attested by Notary Public Or Not Really...?


----------



## nuked

Naveed539 said:


> Thanks Nuked,
> 
> By Passport transferred to my name, you meant that My name should be on her passport as *Husband instead of her Fathe*r...?
> 
> Secondly what if the *Nikkah Nama is orginally in English*, Still do i need to get it attested by Notary Public Or Not Really...?


1/ Yes, Husband name

2/ Try uploading the original. If they request it, get it attested, or be safe, get a copy attested if already in English and upload that.


----------



## Addi

Hi, 

I wanted to know my sisters assesment got rejected, is there any possibility if i send it for a review with extra evidence of documents will the decision change? Did anyone send their assesment foe review and got a positive reply?


----------



## Malik.Yasir

AOA, How are you guys... I applied under 190 Sheet metal trade worker.. Aug 17th .. No sign of CO yet..


----------



## naur33n

Malik.Yasir said:


> AOA, How are you guys... I applied under 190 Sheet metal trade worker.. Aug 17th .. No sign of CO yet..


Hey usually the case officer is assigned in 5 weeks. I guess you can wait a couple of days more. 
By the way you got sponsorship for which state?


----------



## shawais

nuked said:


> Your wife's passport transferred to your name,
> 
> Nikkah Nama, translated copy certified by Notary public, once you send these, CO will ask for other document her/him self.
> 
> I have read and heard anything above 10k$ should be declared. Ideally best way is to open a bank account and transfer via bank. and carry some cash, like 1-2k$.
> 
> All the best!


And you can open account with NAB online.


----------



## millinium_bug

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I want to ask few things relating to 189 Visa Sub class...
> 
> I want to add my *"Spouse*" in my VISA application...Can you please guide me that which documents in total will be required for adding her, I will be very comfortable if some senior can enlist the same...?
> 
> Secondly Do any one knows that How much*" Australlian Dollars"* one can carry with him/her in order to validate his/her Visa or during ordinary travelling from Pak to Australia...I mean any limit or restriction etc...?
> 
> Will be very honored if i can get some prompt responses in this regard,
> 
> Kind Regards,


hi,
basically i had both copies of Nikkahnama english and urdu but i didn't upload those.... i upload one which i get from Union Council it is basically on the letter head of Punjab Government. Thie title of certificate is "Marriage Registration Certificate" this certificate is in english and urdu both on one page.

For passport, yes you need to change her passport and add Husband's Name in that. But before that first you need to change her CNIC then passport and all steps have prerequisites steps are as follow

1) Go to union council office where your nikah is registered and ask them for "Marriage Registration Certificate"
2) After getting "Marriage Registration Certificate" go to NADRA and apply for CNIC. 
3) Then go to passport office for new passport.

I hope it will help you  
and best regards,

Shoaib


----------



## msvayani

millinium_bug said:


> hi,
> basically i had both copies of Nikkahnama english and urdu but i didn't upload those.... i upload one which i get from Union Council it is basically on the letter head of Punjab Government. Thie title of certificate is "Marriage Registration Certificate" this certificate is in english and urdu both on one page.
> 
> For passport, yes you need to change her passport and add Husband's Name in that. But before that first you need to change her CNIC then passport and all steps have prerequisites steps are as follow
> 
> 1) Go to union council office where your nikah is registered and ask them for "Marriage Registration Certificate"
> 2) After getting "Marriage Registration Certificate" go to NADRA and apply for CNIC.
> 3) Then go to passport office for new passport.
> 
> I hope it will help you
> and best regards,
> 
> Shoaib


I don't think getting "Marriage Registration Certificate" from Union Council is necessary. Your Urdu Nikah Nama is more than enough for CNIC and/or Passport purposes.


----------



## expat-malik

msvayani said:


> I don't think getting "Marriage Registration Certificate" from Union Council is necessary. Your Urdu Nikah Nama is more than enough for CNIC and/or Passport purposes.


Not anymore..! The marriage registration certificate from union council is required for CNIC change now..


----------



## imranali82

msvayani said:


> I don't think getting "Marriage Registration Certificate" from Union Council is necessary. Your Urdu Nikah Nama is more than enough for CNIC and/or Passport purposes.


the marriage registeration certificate is good for DIAC as it is has a barcode, and is computerized.... also word of caution, to the original poster, it is best not to change the wifes name on the CNIC, just change father name to husband name.... if the primary name is changed it will create lot of problems as a mismatch will occur between educational certificates names and final applicant name.


----------



## mimran

imranali82 said:


> the marriage registeration certificate is good for DIAC as it is has a barcode, and is computerized.... also word of caution, to the original poster, it is best not to change the wifes name on the CNIC, just change father name to husband name.... if the primary name is changed it will create lot of problems as a mismatch will occur between educational certificates names and final applicant name.


Urdu marriage certificate with translated English copy notarized is sufficient. I only uploaded english notarized copy and my docs are accepted.

Wife name change will not cause any problem. They have asked this question in Form80 as well, that is name before marriage. This is a common phenomenon specially in Pakistan, so definitely no problem whatsoever will happen. Mismatch is not an issue, as long as you have marriage certificate, passport, cnic with new name.

Even on evisa there is a checklist, Evidence of name change, so providing passport, marriage certificate, nic is sufficient for that purpose


----------



## expat-malik

mimran said:


> Urdu marriage certificate with translated English copy notarized is sufficient. I only uploaded english notarized copy and my docs are accepted.


It is acceptable by DIAC for visa application but NADRA no longer accepts Urdu / English version of nikah Nama for CNIC change.. They require union council issued marriage registration certificate..


----------



## naur33n

Hey guys if I am currently working will I have to quit my job once I get invited to apply for visa? Do they ask for leaving certificate etc.


----------



## nuked

naur33n said:


> Hey guys if I am currently working will I have to quit my job once I get invited to apply for visa? Do they ask for leaving certificate etc.


No you don't need to quit your job, but you maybe required to submit letter from employer that you work their. Once you get the visa then you can quit.

However you maybe required to submit leaving certificates from your past employers.


----------



## naur33n

nuked said:


> No you don't need to quit your job, but you maybe required to submit letter from employer that you work their. Once you get the visa then you can quit.
> 
> However you maybe required to submit leaving certificates from your past employers.


Ok thanks ! Ya I do have an employment letter already which I took for my ACS assessment. I guess that should suffice? 
By the way once we get the grant , how many months do we have before we have to make an entry there.


----------



## gladiator007

*Concessional Fare / IOM*

Dear All
If anyone one of you going to Australia, he should contact IOM as they have very good concessional fares for different airlines with increased luggage weights. Following are their website link + contact details. 

Hopefully it will help few..

Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration

Contact details:
International Organization for Migration (IOM)
House # 9
Street # 6
F-6/3
Islamabad, Pakistan

Tel: +92 51 230 7841 to 57
Fax: +92 51 230 7858
+92 51 230 7859
Email:	[email protected]


----------



## Vic2013

gladiator007 said:


> Dear All
> If anyone one of you going to Australia, he should contact IOM as they have very good concessional fares for different airlines with increased luggage weights. Following are their website link + contact details.
> 
> Hopefully it will help few..
> 
> Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration
> 
> Contact details:
> International Organization for Migration (IOM)
> House # 9
> Street # 6
> F-6/3
> Islamabad, Pakistan
> 
> Tel: +92 51 230 7841 to 57
> Fax: +92 51 230 7858
> +92 51 230 7859
> Email:	[email protected]




web link does not work buddy


----------



## oz2356

Vic2013 said:


> web link does not work buddy


Hello, 
I am planning a validation trip in 2nd week of dec13.i am looking 1 week stay.I've got fare options from travel agent to AU sydney thaiair 150k, cathypacific 146k n qantas/cathypacific 105k pkr.it seems too much.can anybody share info if he had better rates recently..i am try to contact iom as well.

BR/oz2356


----------



## Vic2013

Vic2013 said:


> web link does not work buddy


My bad - works with Explorer


----------



## Avatar82

Guys I have claimed the employment option (5 out of 7 years of experience: 10 points) but while submitting my payslips and tax documents (required by CO) I have submitted payslips for last 4 years and tax documents for last 2 years; although I have provided complete bank statement (I have worked for only 1 employer since the start of my career and still working). My question is whether this is enough and will suffice the employment verification?


----------



## Avatar82

apart from that I have also uploaded experience letter from HR, employment contract, reference letter from ex-manager, company badge snapshot, company designation snapshot, last appraisal letter along with the above docs.


----------



## gladiator007

Avatar82 said:


> Guys I have claimed the employment option (5 out of 7 years of experience: 10 points) but while submitting my payslips and tax documents (required by CO) I have submitted payslips for last 4 years and tax documents for last 2 years; although I have provided complete bank statement (I have worked for only 1 employer since the start of my career and still working). My question is whether this is enough and will suffice the employment verification?


Its enough, no need to provide everything. They just need sufficient evidence.


----------



## Steyn

I lodged my visa application the other day. Can someone please add the record in Google docs as I don't have sufficient access rights. Details can be seen in the timeline


----------



## Steyn

I got positive ACS assessment in Dec 2012 through RPL where all of my experience was acknowledged and accepted. However, two weeks back NSW asked me to reduce my experience in EOI as they thought new ACS rules do affect old format. The same was done and then I got NSW SS approval. 

My agent lodged the application the other day and in that he mentioned all of my experience as relevant to my occupation. When i asked him that shouldn't this be consistent with the EOI i.e. reduced experience. He told me that he had done it on purpose and the reason he had done it this way was that he thought the CO might further reduce the already reduced experience unknowingly. 

He says that experience in application might not be consistent with EOI but it is with ACS. So if CO deducts the experience that will make it consistent with EOI 

Just wanted to know if this is reasonable enough?


----------



## umairmahmood

finally got the internet wired up at home. 

I've reached Sydney on 4th of Sep. Market is a bit sluggish nowadays but the country is awesome. Still working on my nostalgic tantrums. 

Special advice for trip planners
There is absolutely no need of visa label on passport, so save that money. 
Emirates is very strict on luggage especially for people with IOM tickets so don't pack extra 3-4 kilos with you.
Smokes are freakin costly here and they only allow 50 suds a person so quit smoking.
Rent is really really expensive, especially if you are in a hurry so get it sorted before you land.


----------



## usman.shahid

umairmahmood said:


> finally got the internet wired up at home.
> 
> I've reached Sydney on 4th of Sep. Market is a bit sluggish nowadays but the country is awesome. Still working on my nostalgic tantrums.
> 
> Special advice for trip planners
> There is absolutely no need of visa label on passport, so save that money.
> Emirates is very strict on luggage especially for people with IOM tickets so don't pack extra 3-4 kilos with you.
> Smokes are freakin costly here and they only allow 50 suds a person so quit smoking.
> Rent is really really expensive, especially if you are in a hurry so get it sorted before you land.


thanks for the info umair...how much rent are u paying? how much did emirates ticket cost?


----------



## samper

naur33n said:


> Ok thanks ! Ya I do have an employment letter already which I took for my ACS assessment. I guess that should suffice?
> By the way once we get the grant , how many months do we have before we have to make an entry there.


Aoa
It's depend upon ur medical date and gap between us medical and date of grant

Regards
Samper


----------



## shawais

Fellas, 

I went to buy tickets today, Thai representative told me to get protector stamp on the passport before going otherwise immigration staff on the Pakistani airport might create fuss. anyone has some idea about this thing?


----------



## GulPak

gladiator007 said:


> Dear All
> If anyone one of you going to Australia, he should contact IOM as they have very good concessional fares for different airlines with increased luggage weights. Following are their website link + contact details.
> 
> Hopefully it will help few..
> 
> Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration
> 
> Contact details:
> International Organization for Migration (IOM)
> House # 9
> Street # 6
> F-6/3
> Islamabad, Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> Tel: +92 51 230 7841 to 57
> Fax: +92 51 230 7858
> +92 51 230 7859
> Email:	[email protected]


AOA everyone,

i have contacted IOM for concessional fare from KARACHI-ADELAIDE but of no use to. They have only one option i.e Emirates and offered me 83000/adult the same offered on Emirrates website. I got reservation in Cathy 63400/adult
the only difference is duration Emirates 20 hrs while Cathy 28 hrs


----------



## opfian

shawais said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I went to buy tickets today, Thai representative told me to get protector stamp on the passport before going otherwise immigration staff on the Pakistani airport might create fuss. anyone has some idea about this thing?



Protector Stamp? Protector is normally for work visas ... i dont think you need to protector for your PR. 

Any other member may comment on it!!


----------



## tschaudry

*Tickets*

Hello guys, 
I don't understand why the ticket from Karachi to Sydney is cheaper compared to ticket from Lahore to Sydney. For Thai Airways, there is a difference of about 21,000 PKR and the ticket from Lahore to Karachi doesn't cost 21000 PKR. Any reason not to take flight via Karachi?


----------



## mike alic

opfian said:


> Protector Stamp? Protector is normally for work visas ... i dont think you need to protector for your PR.
> 
> Any other member may comment on it!!


Yup, Protector stamp is only for work visa, not for PR.


----------



## shawais

mike alic said:


> Yup, Protector stamp is only for work visa, not for PR.


Yes i think so too, but how to get confirmation for this? i dont want last minute hassles.


----------



## mike alic

shawais said:


> Yes i think so too, but how to get confirmation for this? i dont want last minute hassles.


We are PR (another country), and so far airport staff never even asked why we are going. also we have visa on paper, no stamp on passport. no issues at all..


----------



## nuked

shawais said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I went to buy tickets today, Thai representative told me to get protector stamp on the passport before going otherwise immigration staff on the Pakistani airport might create fuss. anyone has some idea about this thing?


This is totally absurd, did you tell them you are immigrating? Did you contact any other airline and confirm the same with them? If not then you should and try and contact an agent as well, they also offer some good rates rather then direct flights sometimes.

Umair mehmood recently landed and did a post in last page, umair if you are reading this can you please please confirm if protector is required or not.


----------



## nuked

tschaudry said:


> Hello guys,
> I don't understand why the ticket from Karachi to Sydney is cheaper compared to ticket from Lahore to Sydney. For Thai Airways, there is a difference of about 21,000 PKR and the ticket from Lahore to Karachi doesn't cost 21000 PKR. Any reason not to take flight via Karachi?


Its probably because of commercials. less people fly from there so the cost has to be born by someone.


----------



## opfian

Addi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to know my sisters assesment got rejected, is there any possibility if i send it for a review with extra evidence of documents will the decision change? Did anyone send their assesment foe review and got a positive reply?


It depends on the reason of rejection


----------



## umairmahmood

usman.shahid said:


> thanks for the info umair...how much rent are u paying? how much did emirates ticket cost?


well i am paying about 320 pw. Emirates tickets through IOM were around 175k ( 2 Adults 1 infant)


----------



## umairmahmood

nuked said:


> This is totally absurd, did you tell them you are immigrating? Did you contact any other airline and confirm the same with them? If not then you should and try and contact an agent as well, they also offer some good rates rather then direct flights sometimes.
> 
> Umair mehmood recently landed and did a post in last page, umair if you are reading this can you please please confirm if protector is required or not.


No protector stamps needed at all. 

Just your passport and Visa grant notice is all what required at boarding and immigration counters


----------



## khanash

ehllo brothers,,
can u plz guide me abt ITR.do we have to provide DIAC the acknowledgement slip and the whole bunch of IT1 and IT2 and annex b ,d,and wealth statements or just the first two pages???
secondly should i sign it and then scan or signing is not important i should give them the direct pdf file from fbr ???


----------



## Steyn

khanash said:


> ehllo brothers,,
> can u plz guide me abt ITR.do we have to provide DIAC the acknowledgement slip and the whole bunch of IT1 and IT2 and annex b ,d,and wealth statements or just the first two pages???
> secondly should i sign it and then scan or signing is not important i should give them the direct pdf file from fbr ???


I suppose Acknowledgment slip would suffice.


----------



## shawais

umairmahmood said:


> well i am paying about 320 pw. Emirates tickets through IOM were around 175k ( 2 Adults 1 infant)


What was ur origin?

In which city u r now and which area if in sydney?


----------



## Beee

umairmahmood said:


> well i am paying about 320 pw. Emirates tickets through IOM were around 175k ( 2 Adults 1 infant)


 can you please guide on how you got a place to rent? did u get it from here (pak) or after you went there? if so, then where did u stay initially?( i assume your family was with u.. )


----------



## umairmahmood

I booked the apartment before I landed. One f my friend is already in Australia and he booked me this apartment.
I am in west Ryde about 20 min by train to downtown.
Initially location doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Hasnain

Hello

Suggest me kindly that how much time it will take after medicals to get the grant?
Is my medical and police clearance date linked with grant and first arrival in Australia?

Congrats to all who have already got the grant...........


----------



## Hasnain

My team 34 CO "L". Kindly share if anyone had experience dealing with her.
Does she reply emails and answers phone calls in approprate manner?

Kindly share...


----------



## Eng007

*Consultant advice?*

Hi guys, eace:

Please recommend few good, and reasonable (cost-wise) *Australian Immigration Consultants* in Lahore, Pakistan.

Thank you very much


----------



## tschaudry

Eng007 said:


> Hi guys, eace:
> 
> Please recommend few good, and reasonable (cost-wise) *Australian Immigration Consultants* in Lahore, Pakistan.
> 
> Thank you very much


why do you think you need one?


----------



## Eng007

tschaudry said:


> why do you think you need one?


Hi tschaudry,

I believe it is better to have a consultant to guide me for two reasons. 

a) I am a fresh graduate and interested in 190 state sponsorship, making my case a bit different from normal. 

b) I've witnessed must of the members here have a consultant to better handle their cases.


----------



## mechman

Hasnain said:


> Hello
> 
> Suggest me kindly that how much time it will take after medicals to get the grant?
> Is my medical and police clearance date linked with grant and first arrival in Australia?
> 
> Congrats to all who have already got the grant...........


Yes medical and police clearance are linked with first arrival. The first arrival date is 1 year from either pcc or medical date whichever is first.


----------



## tschaudry

Eng007 said:


> Hi tschaudry,
> 
> I believe it is better to have a consultant to guide me for two reasons.
> 
> a) I am a fresh graduate and interested in 190 state sponsorship, making my case a bit different from normal.
> 
> b) I've witnessed must of the members here have a consultant to better handle their cases.


Well, do lot of research about the points and the documents that you have to claim those points. Applying through agent does not guarantee you success.


----------



## shawais

Eng007 said:


> Hi tschaudry,
> 
> I believe it is better to have a consultant to guide me for two reasons.
> 
> a) I am a fresh graduate and interested in 190 state sponsorship, making my case a bit different from normal.
> 
> b) I've witnessed must of the members here have a consultant to better handle their cases.


My friend, you can discuss with some agent for sure but i dont think they can help u if no experience. Skilled immigration is not possible without any experience.


----------



## noixe

Hi Eng007, there should not be any problem. As long as you are a graduate in one of the fields that is on the required skills list, you should be able to land your SS easily. however, each state has a different list of skills they require, make sure your education is related to the skill you're applying for.


----------



## usman.shahid

owaisAhmed28 said:


> For Financial Investment Advisor Visa class 190 for new south wales.
> today I got grant without CO.
> Anybody planning to move over there ???? contact me... on REMOVED BY MODERATOR


what is ur CO name and team if you know? please share. thanks


----------



## RockerX

Hello Umair,

Any particular reason why you opted for West Ryde? Was it because its just 16 KMS from CBD? Any reason why you did not go for Auburn or GreenAcre or Lakemba or Parammata etc?

Just asking this, as there are very few Asian / Pak community in West Ryde I heard?
Just want to hear about the Pros and Cons of West Ryde? No other reason for the question apart from that.

What suburbs would you recommend to other Paki's who are to move to Sydney soon? Would you recommend West Ryde?

Regards,

RX



umairmahmood said:


> I booked the apartment before I landed. One f my friend is already in Australia and he booked me this apartment.
> I am in west Ryde about 20 min by train to downtown.
> Initially location doesn't matter that much.


----------



## umairmahmood

MzfcXcfzcCXd


----------



## shawais

umairmahmood said:


> MzfcXcfzcCXd


Thanks for the reply


----------



## umairmahmood

It seems my daughter was playing with my cell. 


I chose west ryde as it was the only option available to me. Finding a eperate accommodation is most difficult task here. Especially before arrival.


----------



## khanash

Steyn said:


> I suppose Acknowledgment slip would suffice.


well thank u steyn,,,but i need a few more responses frm forum 
is acknowledgement slip enough or we have to submit other papers eg IT1 IT2 please replies frm forum members would be highly appreciated


----------



## Guest

shawais said:


> My friend, you can discuss with some agent for sure but i dont think they can help u if no experience. Skilled immigration is not possible without any experience.


 Not necessarily true if you can otherwise meet the points requirement without it. There is no longer a requirement from DIAC to have work experience although you can use it to gain points.


----------



## Mack1982

Hi,

police clearance is for every country you have stayed for 12 months in the last 10 years. 

- Is it 12 months consecutive or in patches?
- I was in US as a student, before I left, as a precautionary measure, I took some Police Reports. We these suffice or do I have to get new ones?

Thanks


----------



## Mack1982

_shel said:


> Not necessarily true if you can otherwise meet the points requirement without it. There is no longer a requirement from DIAC to have work experience although you can use it to gain points.


I think you might be mistaken there. I am planning to apply without claiming experience point. I have 4 years of experience, and ACS will deduct those 4 years in order to consider me a skilled professional. Just having a degree does not mean you are skilled in your field. 

This is what I think, I could be wrong.


----------



## TV Buff

Mack1982 said:


> I think you might be mistaken there. I am planning to apply without claiming experience point. I have 4 years of experience, and ACS will deduct those 4 years in order to consider me a skilled professional. Just having a degree does not mean you are skilled in your field.
> 
> This is what I think, I could be wrong.


I've lodged my application on the basis of meeting the minimum points required. I don't have experience.


----------



## Vic2013

Hi All,

I was under the impression that when the links for the medicals disappear and you get the "no further health requirements etc etc" message in its place it means that the medicals are cleared, I emailed my CO regarding it and he says that it means they have been referred to a medical officer of the common wealth :S

anyone go through this?


----------



## roposh

Hi,
I just logged in to my evisa portal and saw that the 'organize your medical' link has disappeared and instead it is written that 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship'.

However, in the list of documents, the evidence for health' is still 'recommended'.

Does it mean that my medicals have been cleared? 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Hi,
> I just logged in to my evisa portal and saw that the 'organize your medical' link has disappeared and instead it is written that 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship'.
> 
> However, in the list of documents, the evidence for health' is still 'recommended'.
> 
> Does it mean that my medicals have been cleared?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Seems so.


----------



## nuked

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> police clearance is for every country you have stayed for 12 months in the last 10 years.
> 
> - Is it 12 months consecutive or in patches?
> - I was in US as a student, before I left, as a precautionary measure, I took some Police Reports. We these suffice or do I have to get new ones?
> 
> Thanks


Any where you had a visa/permission to stay as a resident for more than 12 months.

Police Certificate in US is issued after FBI clearance, seniors can comment, and PCC are valid for a maximum of 1 year, so if you have had it before this period from the date of application lodgement, you will need them done again.


----------



## cyberkidpk

Hello guys

Made another eoi and Have applied 190 chosing only WA. 
Let's see where it goes from here
I believe they take 14 to 20 days before u get the initial contact.

Hoping for the best


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Seems so.


Hi Nuked!

So how are your preparations going for the big move ?  have you arranged any sort of accomodation before landing? What are ur plans?

I am sure many applicants here would love to hear from you regarding ur preparations, items you are carrying, accomodation, any interviews etc etc etc 

Keep us posted with your research, ground work and planning 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

cyberkidpk said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Made another eoi and Have applied 190 chosing only WA.
> Let's see where it goes from here
> I believe they take 14 to 20 days before u get the initial contact.
> 
> Hoping for the best


Please update ur signature.


----------



## mike alic

nuked said:


> Any where you had a visa/permission to stay as a resident for more than 12 months.
> 
> Police Certificate in US is issued after FBI clearance, seniors can comment, and PCC are valid for a maximum of 1 year, so if you have had it before this period from the date of application lodgement, you will need them done again.


Just want to check, Pakistan PCC will be for last 10 years ?

Example:

Pakistan PCC will be from 2003 -> 2006 (in case if we move out of Pakistan in 2006)
County2 PCC will be from 2006 -> Today

is it correct? in between we used to visit pk for short trips also....

or 

Pakistan PCC will be from 2003 -> Today
country2 PCC will be from 2006 -> Today


----------



## roposh

mike alic said:


> Just want to check, Pakistan PCC will be for last 10 years ?
> 
> Example:
> 
> Pakistan PCC will be from 2003 -> 2006 (in case if we move out of Pakistan in 2006)
> County2 PCC will be from 2006 -> Today
> 
> is it correct? in between we used to visit pk for short trips also....
> 
> or
> 
> Pakistan PCC will be from 2003 -> Today
> country2 PCC will be from 2006 -> Today


Logically speaking, I think it should be the frist scenario i.e. 

Pakistan PCC will be from 2003 -> 2006 (in case if we move out of Pakistan in 2006)
County2 PCC will be from 2006 -> Today

However, let see what seniors have to say on this. Do try to take opinion of any moderator on that.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## cyberkidpk

Done, 
WA is in the process of changing the criteria for nomination, it was previously thot to be out by 1st Oct however they now have delayed it and mentioned on the site that they will inform 15 days prior to the changes.

hope to get the invite before any thing changes.


----------



## opfian

cyberkidpk said:


> Done,
> WA is in the process of changing the criteria for nomination, it was previously thot to be out by 1st Oct however they now have delayed it and mentioned on the site that they will inform 15 days prior to the changes.
> 
> hope to get the invite before any thing changes.


Dude i dropped u a PM. Plz look into it


----------



## Guest

Mack1982 said:


> I think you might be mistaken there. I am planning to apply without claiming experience point. I have 4 years of experience, and ACS will deduct those 4 years in order to consider me a skilled professional. Just having a degree does not mean you are skilled in your field.
> 
> This is what I think, I could be wrong.


 I am not wrong. not everyone is assessed by ACS and most skills assessments for other occupations do not need work experience and DIAC, the people who grant the visas do not demand it.

ACS now demand varying amounts dependent on your education due to the amount of poorly skilled IT people applying and getting PR.


----------



## nuked

*Preparations...*



roposh said:


> Hi Nuked!
> 
> So how are your preparations going for the big move ?  have you arranged any sort of accomodation before landing? What are ur plans?
> 
> I am sure many applicants here would love to hear from you regarding ur preparations, items you are carrying, accomodation, any interviews etc etc etc
> 
> Keep us posted with your research, ground work and planning
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hello All,

Lots to do, time sometimes flying and sometimes at snail pace. 

*Accomodation*
I have a family friend there, who has told me not to worry about it. So I am relaxed on that part!

*Travel*
As you all know I booked Thai for early November, costed me 61k one way, 18 hours approx, 1 hour Connecting at BKK airport. 

*Luggage*
I am an open source developer, It seemed inappropriate to me to carry formal clothing, but I have read it in a few posts, its good to be formal, some nice formal shirts, and carrying 3 (2 piece) suites, bought some new casual stuff as I have heard clothing is pretty expensive, (plus its summer following nov-feb), at least during the period of job hunt and surviving on savings.

*Interviews/Job search* 
Alhamdulillah, been getting a number of interview calls, but all insist to give them a call once I have landed, outlook at the moment looks positive, but one never knows. I think its your interpersonal skills that matter too, and how you approach recruiters/employers. I have couple of old mates from Dubai, already in Sydney/Melbourne who also have asked me to contact them once I am there.

I have opened up my bank account remotely with NAB Bank, will do a deposit once I land, I prefer not to transfer it.

This is for now, I will let you know if anything more exciting comes up to share with you guys.

All the best to all!


----------



## Vic2013

roposh said:


> Hi,
> I just logged in to my evisa portal and saw that the 'organize your medical' link has disappeared and instead it is written that 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship'.
> 
> However, in the list of documents, the evidence for health' is still 'recommended'.
> 
> Does it mean that my medicals have been cleared?
> 
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



The same thing happened to me on Sept 23,The link disappeared but "evidence for health" showed "recommended". Therefore I emailed my CO regarding this. CO has replied that they have been referred and he is waiting for them to get cleared. 

So nope, contrary to popular belief the disappearance of the link does not signify auto clearance.


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Lots to do, time sometimes flying and sometimes at snail pace.
> 
> *Accomodation*
> I have a family friend there, who has told me not to worry about it. So I am relaxed on that part!
> 
> *Travel*
> As you all know I booked Thai for early November, costed me 61k one way, 18 hours approx, 1 hour Connecting at BKK airport.
> 
> *Luggage*
> I am an open source developer, It seemed inappropriate to me to carry formal clothing, but I have read it in a few posts, its good to be formal, some nice formal shirts, and carrying 3 (2 piece) suites, bought some new casual stuff as I have heard clothing is pretty expensive, (plus its summer following nov-feb), at least during the period of job hunt and surviving on savings.
> 
> *Interviews/Job search*
> Alhamdulillah, been getting a number of interview calls, but all insist to give them a call once I have landed, outlook at the moment looks positive, but one never knows. I think its your interpersonal skills that matter too, and how you approach recruiters/employers. I have couple of old mates from Dubai, already in Sydney/Melbourne who also have asked me to contact them once I am there.
> 
> I have opened up my bank account remotely with NAB Bank, will do a deposit once I land, I prefer not to transfer it.
> 
> This is for now, I will let you know if anything more exciting comes up to share with you guys.
> 
> All the best to all!


Great post! All the very best for your journey. And yes, Keep us all posted with all the developments


----------



## roposh

Vic2013 said:


> The same thing happened to me on Sept 23,The link disappeared but "evidence for health" showed "recommended". Therefore I emailed my CO regarding this. CO has replied that they have been referred and he is waiting for them to get cleared.
> 
> So nope, contrary to popular belief the disappearance of the link does not signify auto clearance.


Nooooooooo  Thats very disappointing 

However, one ray of hope from your communication from CO is that you'll inshaAllah get the grant as soon as your medicals are cleared. 

did he say anything about security checks?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## usman.shahid

does anyone know how many days MOC is taking these days to clear the referred medicals? is the backlog with MOC finished or they are still taking months?


----------



## Vic2013

roposh said:


> Nooooooooo  Thats very disappointing
> 
> However, one ray of hope from your communication from CO is that you'll inshaAllah get the grant as soon as your medicals are cleared.
> 
> did he say anything about security checks?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Ahhhh... do hope this is so!!! :fingerscrossed:

nope no word regarding security checks yet :S hope he does not realize it as an afterthought!!!!!!


----------



## usman.shahid

Vic2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was under the impression that when the links for the medicals disappear and you get the "no further health requirements etc etc" message in its place it means that the medicals are cleared, I emailed my CO regarding it and he says that it means they have been referred to a medical officer of the common wealth :S
> 
> anyone go through this?


does anyone know how many days MOC is taking these days to clear the referred medicals? is the backlog with MOC finished or they are still taking months?


----------



## gladiator007

Vic2013 said:


> The same thing happened to me on Sept 23,The link disappeared but "evidence for health" showed "recommended". Therefore I emailed my CO regarding this. CO has replied that they have been referred and he is waiting for them to get cleared.
> 
> So nope, contrary to popular belief the disappearance of the link does not signify auto clearance.


Brother
Is it not IOM tells you next day if your medical is not clear? Then what this referral means?


----------



## Impatient22

gladiator007 said:


> Brother
> Is it not IOM tells you next day if your medical is not clear? Then what this referral means?


Referral is forwarding the medical results to MOC for further investigation.. ! 
You can check this link for more details
Assessment of Health Examination Results


----------



## nuked

gladiator007 said:


> Brother
> Is it not IOM tells you next day if your medical is not clear? Then what this referral means?


IOM's job is only to conduct medical test, and any results that come are forwarded to DIAC, only in some cases where they are advised to inform applicant for further tests are blood test and chest x ray, they do however give some opinion based on the past medical tests, but their opinions are not final and cannot be taken as a word of DIAC.

Above is my simple understanding.


----------



## gladiator007

Impatient22 said:


> Referral is forwarding the medical results to MOC for further investigation.. !
> You can check this link for more details
> Assessment of Health Examination Results


so brother it means that every medical from Pakistan gets referred to common wealth panel to seek opinion? then why IOM officer at Medical center tells u that all is clear?


----------



## gladiator007

nuked said:


> IOM's job is only to conduct medical test, and any results that come are forwarded to DIAC, only in some cases where they are advised to inform applicant for further tests are blood test and chest x ray, they do however give some opinion based on the past medical tests, but their opinions are not final and cannot be taken as a word of DIAC.
> 
> Above is my simple understanding.


ok thank you brother, so that means nothing is confirmed even if medical is done .. one need to keep praying till he gets the grant.


----------



## nuked

gladiator007 said:


> so brother it means that every medical from Pakistan gets referred to common wealth panel to seek opinion? then why IOM officer at Medical center tells u that all is clear?


This can only be answered by IOM. call them up and inquire is all I can say.


----------



## gladiator007

nuked said:


> This can only be answered by IOM. call them up and inquire is all I can say.


thanks mate, i guess they just give you feedback based on their previous experience but final decision comes from DIAC. Regards


----------



## shawais

gladiator007 said:


> so brother it means that every medical from Pakistan gets referred to common wealth panel to seek opinion? then why IOM officer at Medical center tells u that all is clear?


All meds are not referred, medical staff at IOM are doctors mostly so they share opinion as per med point of view, whereas COs are not doctors or med staff so if they see any minor up or down in values they refer to med officers. Med officers has lot of work load so takes some time to clear. 

I hope this helps


----------



## FMGM

Hey guys, i just joined this forum & would like an expert opinion from you guys, below are my details and will appreciate ur help is deciding under which category/occupation should i apply :

Education/Certifications
CompTIA : A+, Security+
E-Council: CEH 'Certified Ethnical Hacker'
ISO/IEC 27002 : Certified Information Security Foundation based on ISO/IEC 27002, Information Security
ITIL Certification : ITIL V3 Foundation
Microsoft Certification :MCSE 2000/2003, MCSE 2000 Security, MCSA 2000/2003 Security, MCTS Vista
Rack Space Cloud University: CloudU Certificate, Cloud Computing
Degree: BCS, Computer Sciences ( 2yrs, well that was in 1995 & i pretty much know they will consider it as a Diploma) 

Experience:
Working in IT since 1996,
Total No Of exp : 10+yrs
Present Occupation : Manager IT Division ( since Feb 2013)
Past: Deputy Manager IT Division ( 3 yrs)
Past: IT Engineer/Sys Admin ( 5 yrs)

Thanks & Regards,
FM


----------



## Hiki

So September has also gone still no 189 ofshore grants for Pakistanis  
Lets hope for Oct now ?


----------



## shawais

FMGM said:


> Hey guys, i just joined this forum & would like an expert opinion from you guys, below are my details and will appreciate ur help is deciding under which category/occupation should i apply :
> 
> Education/Certifications
> CompTIA : A+, Security+
> E-Council: CEH 'Certified Ethnical Hacker'
> ISO/IEC 27002 : Certified Information Security Foundation based on ISO/IEC 27002, Information Security
> ITIL Certification : ITIL V3 Foundation
> Microsoft Certification :MCSE 2000/2003, MCSE 2000 Security, MCSA 2000/2003 Security, MCTS Vista
> Rack Space Cloud University: CloudU Certificate, Cloud Computing
> Degree: BCS, Computer Sciences ( 2yrs, well that was in 1995 & i pretty much know they will consider it as a Diploma)
> 
> Experience:
> Working in IT since 1996,
> Total No Of exp : 10+yrs
> Present Occupation : Manager IT Division ( since Feb 2013)
> Past: Deputy Manager IT Division ( 3 yrs)
> Past: IT Engineer/Sys Admin ( 5 yrs)
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> FM


I would suggest to apply under occupation 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## prettypbg

Naveed539 said:


> Thanks Nuked,
> 
> By Passport transferred to my name, you meant that My name should be on her passport as *Husband instead of her Fathe*r...?
> 
> Secondly what if the *Nikkah Nama is orginally in English*, Still do i need to get it attested by Notary Public Or Not Really...?


dear bro naveed 539

i am from ur occupation. applied for 190 visa. can u supply ur email id so that i can contact u and discuss.

regards


----------



## faheemzafar

xubeynalym said:


> Oh Hi,
> 
> I think majority of the remaining 176/175 applicants will get Med/Pcc call by Oct 2013. But two of us might get it in Nov 2013 because we applied in the end of the June 2012.
> 
> However, I would be really happy if my Oct 2013 statement becomes true.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> xubeynalym


very optimistic bro (Y) .. well for me its perfectly fine even if i get the grant by this year  best of luck to u and me


----------



## faheemzafar

xubeynalym said:


> Oh Hi,
> 
> I think majority of the remaining 176/175 applicants will get Med/Pcc call by Oct 2013. But two of us might get it in Nov 2013 because we applied in the end of the June 2012.
> 
> However, I would be really happy if my Oct 2013 statement becomes true.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> xubeynalym


very optimistic bro (Y) .. well for me its perfectly fine even if i get the grant by this year  best of luck to u and me


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

Dear All,

Aslam o alaikum,

One of my friend, Mechanical Engineer has applied for Visa 190 through WA sponsorship. He received email from CO asking him to do medical examination and provide Police Clearance. However, after two days he received another email from CO informing him about requirement of security checks and asking him to not do medicals as security checks may take 6 to 12 months.

I read in few earlier posts on this form that Security Checks are not done for 190 visa. 

Do we have any other similar case ??? Any advice for my friend. What should he do ?

Regards


----------



## umm e abu

Assalam u aliekum! I hv logged my application in feb 2013, CO contacted me in march, asked me form 80 and 1221 for my self and my husband, I also filled a changes in circumtances form cause I was expecting, they hv already done my job verification. I sent everything to them when my daughter was born, my CO asked me to wait for medical. I heard that they put applications in low priority when applicant is expecting, Is it true?


----------



## nuked

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Aslam o alaikum,
> 
> One of my friend, Mechanical Engineer has applied for Visa 190 through WA sponsorship. He received email from CO asking him to do medical examination and provide Police Clearance. However, after two days he received another email from CO informing him about requirement of security checks and asking him to not do medicals as security checks may take 6 to 12 months.
> 
> I read in few earlier posts on this form that Security Checks are not done for 190 visa.
> 
> Do we have any other similar case ??? Any advice for my friend. What should he do ?
> 
> Regards


Security checks are done for all, some take less, and some take more time, the dilemma is why is there a big difference.  what criteria is applied for security checks.


----------



## shawais

nuked said:


> Security checks are done for all, some take less, and some take more time, the dilemma is why is there a big difference.  what criteria is applied for security checks.


Sc for Ppl with international travels, even lot of jobs and city changes takes more time than others.


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

nuked said:


> Security checks are done for all, some take less, and some take more time, the dilemma is why is there a big difference.  what criteria is applied for security checks.


Thnak you dear. And other strange thing is confusion of CO as first he asked for the medicals and than in second mail he just corrected himself...Anyways i think nothing can be done except waiting and praying...

By the way, when are you planning to move and to which state. I am based in Abu Dhabi. Please share your contact details, i would like to discuss and take benefit from your experience. (if you have no problem with it  ) my email is sohaib.joya at gmail dot com 

Regards


----------



## bhura

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Thnak you dear. And other strange thing is confusion of CO as first he asked for the medicals and than in second mail he just corrected himself...Anyways i think nothing can be done except waiting and praying...
> 
> By the way, when are you planning to move and to which state. I am based in Abu Dhabi. Please share your contact details, i would like to discuss and take benefit from your experience. (if you have no problem with it  ) my email is sohaib.joya at gmail dot com
> 
> Regards


Hi sohaib,

can you please update your timeline, for which visa you have applied. this happened to an other friend on this forum few weeks ealier so we have no choice but to wait.. wait and ......wait.
good luck for everyone


----------



## SMShoaib

Steyn said:


> I lodged my visa application the other day. Can someone please add the record in Google docs as I don't have sufficient access rights. Details can be seen in the timeline


timeline added


----------



## nuked

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Thnak you dear. And other strange thing is confusion of CO as first he asked for the medicals and than in second mail he just corrected himself...Anyways i think nothing can be done except waiting and praying...
> 
> By the way, when are you planning to move and to which state. I am based in Abu Dhabi. Please share your contact details, i would like to discuss and take benefit from your experience. (if you have no problem with it  ) my email is sohaib.joya at gmail dot com
> 
> Regards


Hi Shoaib,

My plans were shared recently in last page, here is the link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...igration-time-pakistanis-495.html#post1903298

I've added you on gtalk, I am no longer in Dubai. 

We can always post questions on the forum, but I always insist people to research a bit. 
I don't mind at all helping, any special cases must be shared on forum so that other people might also know what other circumstances can occur, this increases knowledge and only helps, others have spent time at it too, and majority of us are working professionals so none can guarantee a timely response.

The above is a general advice, none specific.  :typing:

All the best!


----------



## nuked

SMShoaib said:


> timeline added


Where are you lost? :mmph: we need you back! experts are badly needed..


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

bhura said:


> Hi sohaib,
> 
> can you please update your timeline, for which visa you have applied. this happened to an other friend on this forum few weeks ealier so we have no choice but to wait.. wait and ......wait.
> good luck for everyone


Brother,

My timeline was added by SMShoaib in the Excel Sheet...I applied for 175 Visa in June 2012. CO was assigned in August 2012. Form 80 was submitted in September 2012. CO asked for some additional information about Companies details of Business / profiles where i had work in Feb 2013. After that no update 

The above query was from my friend who applied for 190 Visa.

Where are you working in Abu Dhabi ???


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

nuked said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> 
> My plans were shared recently in last page, here is the link
> I've added you on gtalk, I am no longer in Dubai.
> 
> We can always post questions on the forum, but I always insist people to research a bit.
> I don't mind at all helping, any special cases must be shared on forum so that other people might also know what other circumstances can occur, this increases knowledge and only helps, others have spent time at it too, and majority of us are working professionals so none can guarantee a timely response.
> 
> The above is a general advice, none specific.  :typing:
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for the advice !!!

Best of luck and prayers for your smooth & trouble free settlement in Australia !!!


----------



## expatdude

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Thnak you dear. And other strange thing is confusion of CO as first he asked for the medicals and than in second mail he just corrected himself...Anyways i think nothing can be done except waiting and praying...
> 
> By the way, when are you planning to move and to which state. I am based in Abu Dhabi. Please share your contact details, i would like to discuss and take benefit from your experience. (if you have no problem with it  ) my email is sohaib.joya at gmail dot com
> 
> Regards


Guys I am unable to stay away from this forum tried a lot but can not live without this forum 


*Contracts_Engineer* back to your question see my timeline in my case what CO has done, my CO told SC after VAC2 payment ( VAC2 is the last step in visa application ). So do not bother even your friend is lucky that CO informed him before time.


----------



## khans

just updated my timeline, got the grant mail today, initial entry date is 08/Jul/2014.

SMShoaib I hope you can update the sheet accordingly.


----------



## roposh

khans said:


> just updated my timeline, got the grant mail today, initial entry date is 08/Jul/2014.
> 
> SMShoaib I hope you can update the sheet accordingly.


Congratulations Khans!!!! Party Timeeeopcorn:opcorn:


----------



## expatdude

khans said:


> just updated my timeline, got the grant mail today, initial entry date is 08/Jul/2014.
> 
> SMShoaib I hope you can update the sheet accordingly.


mashaAllah mabrook & Many many congrats to you, how much do you have to wait for grant from visa lodge can you please share


----------



## Impatient22

khans said:


> just updated my timeline, got the grant mail today, initial entry date is 08/Jul/2014.
> 
> SMShoaib I hope you can update the sheet accordingly.


mabrooook  good to see ur grant. pray for mine tooo


----------



## bhura

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Brother,
> 
> My timeline was added by SMShoaib in the Excel Sheet...I applied for 175 Visa in June 2012. CO was assigned in August 2012. Form 80 was submitted in September 2012. CO asked for some additional information about Companies details of Business / profiles where i had work in Feb 2013. After that no update
> 
> The above query was from my friend who applied for 190 Visa.
> 
> Where are you working in Abu Dhabi ???


Yes I am in Abu Dhabi
02-6134509


----------



## khans

@ roposh: Thank you

@ expatedude: Thank you, for your query kindly refer to my timeline in signature all the details are there, I lodged my application in Jun 2011.

@ Impatient22: Thank you, my best wishes and prayers to all for a positive out come very soon, especially yours.


----------



## nuked

Mabruk Khan!


----------



## SMShoaib

khans said:


> just updated my timeline, got the grant mail today, initial entry date is 08/Jul/2014.
> 
> SMShoaib I hope you can update the sheet accordingly.


So humbly you announced your grant news. Not liked it 
Congratulation bro for your grant and all the best for your future. 

Timeline updated in the timeline sheet.


----------



## SMShoaib

khans said:


> just updated my timeline, got the grant mail today, initial entry date is 08/Jul/2014.
> 
> SMShoaib I hope you can update the sheet accordingly.


I was not lost, just having a short rest. Now catched up the caravan.


----------



## naur33n

Hey can anyone shed some light on this, that why the agents ask us to wait to go for medicals until the CO is assigned, can't we do the PCC and Medicals before that to save time. I read in a blog the following statement:

Organize your health examination - This link should be there under each applicant's name (primary and secondary) once you have lodged your Visa. You need to click on the link which says 'organize your health examination' and fill in the forms. You 'can' wait to do medical till your CO says so - but its always better to do it before CO allocation as it saves time.


----------



## roposh

naur33n said:


> Hey can anyone shed some light on this, that why the agents ask us to wait to go for medicals until the CO is assigned, can't we do the PCC and Medicals before that to save time. I read in a blog the following statement:
> 
> Organize your health examination - This link should be there under each applicant's name (primary and secondary) once you have lodged your Visa. You need to click on the link which says 'organize your health examination' and fill in the forms. You 'can' wait to do medical till your CO says so - but its always better to do it before CO allocation as it saves time.


Probably because they want to charge u money for every development/stage of ur visa application.


----------



## naur33n

roposh said:


> Probably because they want to charge u money for every development/stage of ur visa application.


hahaha seems legit. I will talk to my agents and lets see what approach they go for. best of luck with your grant


----------



## millinium_bug

naur33n said:


> hahaha seems legit. I will talk to my agents and lets see what approach they go for. best of luck with your grant





naur33n said:


> Hey can anyone shed some light on this, that why the agents ask us to wait to go for medicals until the CO is assigned, can't we do the PCC and Medicals before that to save time. I read in a blog the following statement:
> 
> Organize your health examination - This link should be there under each applicant's name (primary and secondary) once you have lodged your Visa. You need to click on the link which says 'organize your health examination' and fill in the forms. You 'can' wait to do medical till your CO says so - but its always better to do it before CO allocation as it saves time.


Well its not like that 

Agent normally ask you to wait until CO allocation because of number of reasons like 
- If you front load your PCC/ medical before CO allocation, agent won't be able to assess when exactly CO is assigned to your application.

- Being an applicant from VHR country (unfortunately) like Pakistan, If you front load your PCC / Medical before CO allocation or after CO allocation (if he/ she do not ask you to submit), there are very bright chances your case will be referred to SC for at least 16 months. And Medical is valid for 12 months PCC is valid for 6 months. So your agent is wise and he wants you to save your money on medical / PCC.

- Another reason not to front load your medical/PCC is, it will effect your initial entry date after visa grant.

So these are the realistic scenarios, if still u want to take risk, you r most welcome 

*P.S: Yes i agree it will save your time but it is not recommended to VHR applicants *


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Vic2013

Hello Everyone...

I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

*September 1, 2013*

Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!

Thanks to Lord Almighty!

And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!!!


----------



## mechman

Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> September 1, 2013
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!!!


Congratulations. So whts ur plans to move?


----------



## naur33n

millinium_bug said:


> Well its not like that
> 
> Agent normally ask you to wait until CO allocation because of number of reasons like
> - If you front load your PCC/ medical before CO allocation, agent won't be able to assess when exactly CO is assigned to your application.
> 
> - Being an applicant from VHR country (unfortunately) like Pakistan, If you front load your PCC / Medical before CO allocation or after CO allocation (if he/ she do not ask you to submit), there are very bright chances your case will be referred to SC for at least 16 months. And Medical is valid for 12 months PCC is valid for 6 months. So your agent is wise and he wants you to save your money on medical / PCC.
> 
> - Another reason not to front load your medical/PCC is, it will effect your initial entry date after visa grant.
> 
> So these are the realistic scenarios, if still u want to take risk, you r most welcome
> 
> P.S: Yes i agree it will save your time but it is not recommended to VHR applicants
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Thanks Shoaib. Noted 
I will definitely consider these points too.


----------



## saghirq

*HOW to Pay VISA Fee*

Hi everyone,
i have to lodge my visa application. i hired no agent. now i have to pay the visa fee around 7000 AU$.I have no Credit card . i have a silk bank Debit card only. is there anyway i could deposit my fee through debit card. any suggestion will b appreciated.


----------



## Vic2013

Hi everyone 

*I have received my grant today !!! October 1, 2013! *

Total time taken: 2 months and 3 days !

Thank you Allah! I wish you all a happy journey and speedy grants!


----------



## alihasan

Vic2013 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have received my grant today !!! October 1, 2013!
> 
> Total time taken: 2 months and 3 days !
> 
> Thank you Allah! I wish you all a happy journey and speedy grants!


Congratulations brother.


----------



## khans

Thank you Nuked and SMShoaib for your kind wishes.

My apologies for not announcing the news in usual festive fashion. It could be the pressure of venturing into unknown leaving behind apparently a stable life.


----------



## expatdude

Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *September 1, 2013*
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!!!


Congrats to you dear;

I am getting jealous why they are not doing every ones SC 

Whey do they not skip every one SC


----------



## naur33n

Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *September 1, 2013*
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!!!


Hey thats such good news especially for Pakistanis  Masha Allah congratulations. 
Could you let me know your details are you single or with family. I just want to figure out why they skip SC for some is there any rule?


----------



## roposh

Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> September 1, 2013
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!!!


Wowww..great man...congratulations.... I was keenly looking at ur timeline... so happy for uu :-
may be we'll meet someday in melbourne ;-)
wish u all the best


----------



## imranali82

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Brother,
> 
> My timeline was added by SMShoaib in the Excel Sheet...I applied for 175 Visa in June 2012. CO was assigned in August 2012. Form 80 was submitted in September 2012. CO asked for some additional information about Companies details of Business / profiles where i had work in Feb 2013. After that no update
> 
> The above query was from my friend who applied for 190 Visa.
> 
> Where are you working in Abu Dhabi ???


What is your occupation?


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

imranali82 said:


> What is your occupation?


Mechanical Engineer


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *September 1, 2013*
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!!!



Congratulations !!!! very quick ma sha Allah !!! best of luck for settlement phase !!!


----------



## usman.shahid

Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *September 1, 2013*
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!!!


Congrats Masha Allah....can u tell me which team you were from and your CO initials...thanks


----------



## Vic2013

expatdude said:


> Congrats to you dear;
> 
> I am getting jealous why they are not doing every ones SC
> 
> Whey do they not skip every one SC


Hey I have no clue why some people in 190 are getting stuck in SC. I am very sorry to you and some others are going through this.

But being 190 it will not be the SC like 189 or 175, InshAllah you will get grant soon. Hang in there yar


----------



## roposh

Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *September 1, 2013*
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!!!


Hey Vic20131

Buddy! when did your medicals get cleared? I mean when did that 'organize your medical' link disappeared for u?


----------



## Vic2013

roposh said:


> Wowww..great man...congratulations.... I was keenly looking at ur timeline... so happy for uu :-
> may be we'll meet someday in melbourne ;-)
> wish u all the best



Inshallah buddy!  Hope you get a speedy grant too. As I said to expatdude, being 190, i know of many cases where grant for Pakis have come with in two months!


----------



## Vic2013

roposh said:


> Hey Vic20131
> 
> Buddy! when did your medicals get cleared? I mean when did that 'organize your medical' link disappeared for u?


the link disappeared on Sept 23, exactly one month after upload date.


----------



## Vic2013

mechman said:


> Congratulations. So whts ur plans to move?


Man need funds to move so onto job hunt and wrapping up....plan to make first entry early next year God willing


----------



## Vic2013

usman.shahid said:


> Congrats Masha Allah....can u tell me which team you were from and your CO initials...thanks


Brisban Team 33 (cc 34) - CO was KS


----------



## kashifbari

Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


----------



## roposh

Vic2013 said:


> Brisban Team 33 (cc 34) - CO was KS


Thanks for sharing the info Vic. 
Can you please help us on the following information? Since ur case did not go through security checks so it would help us in understanding the DIAC process;

*Did you have any travel history?

Did you have any contact from CO? If yes what did he ask for?

Do you work in multinational (well reknowned) company or a local one?*



regards,
Roposh


----------



## SMShoaib

Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *September 1, 2013*
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!!!


Congratulation Bro for your grant. :cheer2:
In excitement, you mentioned Sept 1 instead of Oct 1 :laugh:
All the best for your future.


----------



## SMShoaib

kashifbari said:


> Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


Congratulation Bro for your grant.
Would you please share when you did your medicals?


----------



## Vic2013

roposh said:


> Thanks for sharing the info Vic.
> Can you please help us on the following information? Since ur case did not go through security checks so it would help us in understanding the DIAC process;
> 
> *Did you have any travel history?
> 
> yes i have travel history, KSA, Dubai, Qatar only
> 
> Did you have any contact from CO? If yes what did he ask for?
> I front loaded the medicals on Aug 20, CO contacted on Aug 27 the first time asking for PCC for me and wife.
> Next I emailed after the medical link disappeared and thats when I was told that medicals are not cleared yet (this was Monday, sept 30), and on Tuesday I got the grant
> 
> Do you work in multinational (well reknowned) company or a local one?*
> *I work for a very large/renowned national company with presence outside Pakistan,in US, UK etc*
> 
> 
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Answers above in blue!

Hope this helps. But yes if you have a lot of travel perhaps thats one of the red flags. Lots of job switches may be one too


----------



## roposh

Vic2013 said:


> Answers above in blue!
> 
> Hope this helps. But yes if you have a lot of travel perhaps thats one of the red flags. Lots of job switches may be one too


Great!!!!! So nice of you to respond.
I guess the diasappearance of 'organize your medical' link does indicate afterall that your medicals have been cleared 

I just hope that every Pakistani applicant gets the same result as you have and in the same timeframe too 

best of luck for future plans!

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

By the way, there is another Pakistani applicant, 'Kashif Bari' who got his grant today 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/223450-visa-190-got-grant-today.html

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Vic2013

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro for your grant. :cheer2:
> In excitement, you mentioned Sept 1 instead of Oct 1 :laugh:
> All the best for your future.


Yes! Lol you can imagine my state of mind yesterday 

Thank you for updating the google spread sheet with the correct date though


----------



## usman.shahid

Vic2013 said:


> Yes! Lol you can imagine my state of mind yesterday
> 
> Thank you for updating the google spread sheet with the correct date though


at what time yesterday you got grant email from CO? was it in evening? what is your online status on eVisa page?


----------



## Vic2013

usman.shahid said:


> at what time yesterday you got grant email from CO? was it in evening? what is your online status on eVisa page?


I got it at 10am, eVISA online status still shows "in progress".


----------



## ahmed1981

kashifbari said:


> Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


congratulations, its so interesting that we got CO about the same time and also grants within the same period. Sees like DIAC is speeding things up.


----------



## expatdude

Vic2013 said:


> Brisban Team 33 (cc 34) - CO was KS


The same team is mine


----------



## usman.shahid

Vic2013 said:


> I got it at 10am, eVISA online status still shows "in progress".


and you announced it in evening around 5 pm...  thats not fair


----------



## expatdude

Vic2013 said:


> Hey I have no clue why some people in 190 are getting stuck in SC. I am very sorry to you and some others are going through this.
> 
> But being 190 it will not be the SC like 189 or 175, InshAllah you will get grant soon. Hang in there yar


Yes might be the case. Best of luck for new life n remember in prays


----------



## kashifbari

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro for your grant.
> Would you please share when you did your medicals?


Thanks @SMShoaib,

My medical was cleared back in Apr 2013 but because we were expecting our baby so i requested the immigration to keep my case on hold which they did then in September 2013 my wife and child went for the medical that was cleared last monday and today i got the grant....


----------



## Impatient22

Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *September 1, 2013*
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!!!


Congratulations lucky fellow masha Allah  
All the best for your big move


----------



## Steyn

Wanted to ask people who lately got grant if their cases went through experience verification. If yes, does DIAC check anything other than dates and responsibilities?

Besides, what percentage of cases go through it? I know it's difficult to come up with a precise number but a rough estimate would do


----------



## Vic2013

Steyn said:


> Wanted to ask people who lately got grant if their cases went through experience verification. If yes, does DIAC check anything other than dates and responsibilities?
> 
> Besides, what percentage of cases go through it? I know it's difficult to come up with a precise number but a rough estimate would do


I did not get a call from DIAC at my organization as far as I know - but if HR did get a call and did not inform me then thats another story


----------



## ozil

Aoa everyone,

Got the grant notification yesterday

I must say this forum is EXTREMELY helpful for sharing experiences

Timeline: (176)

Applied Engineers Australia Dec 2011
Acceptance Engineers Australia: Jan 2012
Applied State Sponsorship : Mar 2012
Acceptance SS: Apr 2012
Launched Application: May 2012
PCC/Med Call : Aug 2013
Med Finalized Sep 2013
Grant: 1 Oct 2013


----------



## ozil

Any grantee looking to get admission in MS /PhD??


----------



## SMShoaib

ozil said:


> Aoa everyone,
> 
> Got the grant notification yesterday
> 
> I must say this forum is EXTREMELY helpful for sharing experiences
> 
> Timeline: (176)
> 
> Applied Engineers Australia Dec 2011
> Acceptance Engineers Australia: Jan 2012
> Applied State Sponsorship : Mar 2012
> Acceptance SS: Apr 2012
> Launched Application: May 2012
> PCC/Med Call : Aug 2013
> Med Finalized Sep 2013
> Grant: 1 Oct 2013


Congratulation Bro for your grant, what is your initial entry date?


----------



## nuked

ozil said:


> Any grantee looking to get admission in MS /PhD??


I will be applying for my masters as I settle in.


----------



## ozil

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro for your grant, what is your initial entry date?


Its 9th August 2014


----------



## mimran

ozil said:


> Aoa everyone,
> 
> Got the grant notification yesterday
> 
> I must say this forum is EXTREMELY helpful for sharing experiences
> 
> Timeline: (176)
> 
> Applied Engineers Australia Dec 2011
> Acceptance Engineers Australia: Jan 2012
> Applied State Sponsorship : Mar 2012
> Acceptance SS: Apr 2012
> Launched Application: May 2012
> PCC/Med Call : Aug 2013
> Med Finalized Sep 2013
> Grant: 1 Oct 2013



Congrats. Best of luck for you move

Can you let us know

1. When was your Form80 marked Received ?
2. Are you single applicant ?
3. Do you have some travel history outside Pakistan ?


----------



## ozil

mimran said:


> Congrats. Best of luck for you move
> 
> Can you let us know
> 
> 1. When was your Form80 marked Received ?
> 
> 2. Are you single applicant ?
> 
> 3. Do you have some travel history outside Pakistan ?


1. A month after launch
2. Yup
3. Nope


----------



## msvayani

Congrats to all friends got grants recently.

If I have not lost the count, its 5 grants in 2 days this month  OCTOBER You Rock!!!

I hope it stays like this... HOPE!!!


----------



## SMShoaib

msvayani said:


> Congrats to all friends got grants recently.
> 
> If I have not lost the count, its 5 grants in 2 days this month  OCTOBER You Rock!!!
> 
> I hope it stays like this... HOPE!!!


On brighter side, Grants in Oct
On darker side, Still no Medical call


----------



## nuked

SMShoaib said:


> On brighter side, Grants in Oct
> On darker side, Still no Medical call


1/ :roll:    :music: 
2/ :Cry: :Cry:  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## expatdude

ozil said:


> Aoa everyone,
> 
> Got the grant notification yesterday
> 
> I must say this forum is EXTREMELY helpful for sharing experiences
> 
> Timeline: (176)
> 
> Applied Engineers Australia Dec 2011
> Acceptance Engineers Australia: Jan 2012
> Applied State Sponsorship : Mar 2012
> Acceptance SS: Apr 2012
> Launched Application: May 2012
> PCC/Med Call : Aug 2013
> Med Finalized Sep 2013
> Grant: 1 Oct 2013


Manay many congrats to you for the grant. I just want to know one thing it seems that your case went for SC is it so ?


----------



## expatdude

Guys,

One thing i observed it might be wrong, the applicant from Lahore mostly goes for SC i m too from Lahore


----------



## msohaibkhan

Vic2013 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> *I have received my grant today !!! October 1, 2013! *
> 
> Total time taken: 2 months and 3 days !
> 
> Thank you Allah! I wish you all a happy journey and speedy grants!


Many congrats to you. Cheers


----------



## msohaibkhan

kashifbari said:


> Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


Many congrats brother.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Kami_MF said:


> Well me and a friend applied for 189 visa as external auditors. First I am sharing our timeline then I have a query if anyone can assist me in that
> 
> My timeline: IELTS 8.0 (15 Decemer 2012), Assessment from ICAA sent (26 December 2012) received (15 March 2013), EOI 189 submission 65 points (16 March 2013), EOI call (18 March 2013), Visa application submission (29 March 2013), SS from NSW applied 4 April 2013(as a backup), CO assigned (23 April 2013), Medical and PCC submitted (29 March 2013), NSW sponsorship received (30 May 2013), VISA GRANT...... awaited
> 
> My timeline: IELTS 7.5 (15 Decemer 2012), Assessment from ICAA sent (26 December 2012) received (4 March 2013), EOI 189 submission 65 points (5 March 2013), EOI call (18 March 2013), Visa application submission (20 March 2013), SS from NSW applied 25 March 2013 (as a backup), CO assigned (18 April 2013), Medical and PCC submitted (29 March 2013), NSW sponsorship received (29 May 2013), VISA GRANT...... awaited
> 
> Now, I have following questions (we presently reside in a GULF country)
> - Any Pakistani who got 189 or 190 visa granted in 2013? If yes, what was the timeline?
> - Secondly, although we were selected in 189 visa stream and we were assigned with a CO and have already submitted out medicals and PCC, Can we ask the respective COs to expedite the process? or ask our visa stream to be converted to 190?
> - Thirdly, any of you can let me know, by what time either of us should expect visa grant?


Why did u get the skill assesment so late from ICAA. They advertised maximum 1 month time. Any clues??


----------



## nuked

expatdude, you are very wrong, and I would not have taken it to this level. Please go take a break! forget this thing if you don't want to create any further partitions amongst us more than we already are in. that is far from something I ever imagined we professionals would be bringing this conversation to.


----------



## Ambe

Hey...
Great news for 190 people..many congratulations !!! Time for party :tea:

Any updates on 189 people? No grants yet?  

Looks like COs are stuck with 189 ppl. Havent heard from my CO after medical thing. Anyone who is in contact with his CO and he is updating on case?


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> expatdude, you are very wrong, and I would not have taken it to this level. Please go take a break! forget this thing if you don't want to create any further partitions amongst us more than we already are in. that is far from something I ever imagined we professionals would be bringing this conversation to.


I do not mean so nuked bro. I already said it might be wrong observation. Further i apologize if you took the meaning of separation, i hv never thought of this. I was just making analysis that DIAC might have impact of Lahore applicant to go through SC that was just observation


----------



## SMShoaib

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> One thing i observed it might be wrong, the applicant from Lahore mostly goes for SC i m too from Lahore


You are right.
Applications from Lahore mostly goes to SC 
Applications from Karachi mostly goes to SC 
Applications from Peshawar mostly goes to SC 
Applications from Quetta mostly goes to SC 
Applications from FATA mostly goes to SC 
Applications from Islamabad mostly goes to SC :suspicious:
Applications from Gilgit mostly goes to SC :eek2:
Applications from Kashmir mostly goes to SC :faint2:

In short, applications from Pakistan goes to SC


----------



## kashifbari

expatdude said:


> I do not mean so nuked bro. I already said it might be wrong observation. Further i apologize if you took the meaning of separation, i hv never thought of this. I was just making analysis that DIAC might have impact of Lahore applicant to go through SC that was just observation


expatdude it is not like that i don't know where u are located but please such kind of messages can put people on edge specially guys from Lahore.

Avoid it brother


----------



## fabregas

expatdude said:


> I do not mean so nuked bro. I already said it might be wrong observation. Further i apologize if you took the meaning of separation, i hv never thought of this. I was just making analysis that DIAC might have impact of Lahore applicant to go through SC that was just observation


Don't say things which you can't justify...This is the dumbest observation I ever heard/read..


----------



## expatdude

kashifbari said:


> expatdude it is not like that i don't know where u are located but please such kind of messages can put people on edge specially guys from Lahore.
> 
> Avoid it brother


yaar haad hoogai yaar larai hi shoro hoo gai ha  pai maafi dey deo


----------



## expatdude

SMShoaib said:


> You are right.
> Applications from Lahore mostly goes to SC
> Applications from Karachi mostly goes to SC
> Applications from Peshawar mostly goes to SC
> Applications from Quetta mostly goes to SC
> Applications from FATA mostly goes to SC
> Applications from Islamabad mostly goes to SC :suspicious:
> Applications from Gilgit mostly goes to SC :eek2:
> Applications from Kashmir mostly goes to SC :faint2:
> 
> In short, applications from Pakistan goes to SC


Good yaar


----------



## expatdude

Sorry i hv to do post here again after you guys insisting of pin pointing.

Great to see such posts from you people; so it was my mistake to post that message.

Sorry if you get hurt. BTW what are you doing (fabregas, nuked, kashifbari) are we showing patriotism here ! but no patience but no feeling of getting direct to anyone, after all now where is our love to each other. Once again sorry but really i unable to stop myself in writing this message, i do not want to use bitter language which people use to pin point someone.

Sorry once again


----------



## khans

expatdude said:


> yaar haad hoogai yaar larai hi shoro hoo gai ha  pai maafi dey deo


aik chup 100 sukh


----------



## nuked

I don't get hurt when I know I made a mistake, and somebody points that out to me. A simple apology should have stopped this, but people have opinions too, like you had for greater SC time for lahoris.

I wish you and all the people waiting all the best! and may the painful waiting period of not knowing what is happening ease out for all of you guys.

Cheers, no hard feelings buddy!


----------



## millinium_bug

*REPORTING!*

Another Pakistani 176 applicant *Hammad83* got his grant today

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-officer-asking-evidence-employment-12.html


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## millinium_bug

His timeline is as follow

*ACS+:*29-11-11
*VIC SS+:*23-2-12
*176 App:*16-3-12
*CO:*12-4-12
*PCC:*27-8-13
*Med:*16-9-13
*Grant:*2-10-13


----------



## alihasan

kashifbari said:


> Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


Congratulations brother.


----------



## Impatient22

I am sure Expatdude's intention wasn't that. I can perfectly understand his state of mind... making scenarios of "why", "what" and "may be" is all we do when such sudden disappointments come our way. 

I was in the same state when after my previous medicals i got the know about my SC starting whereas I was sure that we can fly in a couple of months as medicals are the last step. So its natural to makeup weird scenarios in our minds at that point. So chill guys, nothing to be rude about.


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> I don't get hurt when I know I made a mistake, and somebody points that out to me. A simple apology should have stopped this, but people have opinions too, like you had for greater SC time for lahoris.
> 
> I wish you and all the people waiting all the best! and may the painful waiting period of not knowing what is happening ease out for all of you guys.
> 
> Cheers, no hard feelings buddy!


Well response from you.

I just want to tell you one thing that we all lack patience which we need to have all of this is the thing where we can show others that we are Pakistani and well manner.


----------



## umm e abu

Ambe said:


> Hey...
> Great news for 190 people..many congratulations !!! Time for party :tea:
> 
> Any updates on 189 people? No grants yet?
> 
> Looks like COs are stuck with 189 ppl. Havent heard from my CO after medical thing. Anyone who is in contact with his CO and he is updating on case?


I hv applied for 189 visa and asked co for updates, she told me that UR case is in verification process


----------



## umm e abu

Vic2013 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> *I have received my grant today !!! October 1, 2013! *
> 
> Total time taken: 2 months and 3 days !
> 
> Thank you Allah! I wish you all a happy journey and speedy grants!


Congratulations! May Allah pak give u more success with khair ameen.


----------



## expatdude

Impatient22 said:


> I am sure Expatdude's intention wasn't that. I can perfectly understand his state of mind... making scenarios of "why", "what" and "may be" is all we do when such sudden disappointments come our way.
> 
> I was in the same state when after my previous medicals i got the know about my SC starting whereas I was sure that we can fly in a couple of months as medicals are the last step. So its natural to makeup weird scenarios in our minds at that point. So chill guys, nothing to be rude about.


This is what i have explained buddy that we get rude/emotional instantly whenever someone give idea/suggestion in fact this is due to lack of patience. No worry at all I have showed great patience here so proud to be *Pakistani*


----------



## roposh

Not enjoying this conversation at all. Move on, please!


----------



## Impatient22

roposh said:


> Not enjoying this conversation at all. Move on, please!


yoo op2:


----------



## mimran

roposh said:


> Not enjoying this conversation at all. Move on, please!



:focus: :hug:


----------



## gladiator007

Friends
What is the normal / average wait time, once medical submitted and grant of visa. Any clue please.
Regards


----------



## Impatient22

gladiator007 said:


> Friends
> What is the normal / average wait time, once medical submitted and grant of visa. Any clue please.
> Regards


It can take anywhere from few days to couple of months.


----------



## gladiator007

Impatient22 said:


> It can take anywhere from few days to couple of months.


lolz, my dear brother, asking based on historical data. If you can have any idea about min, max and average


----------



## naur33n

Hey guys I know someone must have already asked this so sorry for my ignorance but could anyone tell me how you guys made the payment for visa lodging. I can not find anyone with a credit card with this much limit :'(


----------



## Impatient22

gladiator007 said:


> lolz, my dear brother, asking based on historical data. If you can have any idea about min, max and average


History says the same min, max brother  
For average, lets consult the mighty timeline sheet


----------



## gladiator007

naur33n said:


> Hey guys I know someone must have already asked this so sorry for my ignorance but could anyone tell me how you guys made the payment for visa lodging. I can not find anyone with a credit card with this much limit :'(


few banks give an option of using debit card online for the payment, like SC.


----------



## expatdude

naur33n said:


> Hey guys I know someone must have already asked this so sorry for my ignorance but could anyone tell me how you guys made the payment for visa lodging. I can not find anyone with a credit card with this much limit :'(


You have to have find someone with such limit; anyone can pay your fee either he/she is in Australia or anywhere in world but he/she must have such limit on his/her card and he/she must hold the card type visa, mastercard etc which is mentioned on their payment page. 

I suggest you go to the payment page to get an idea of what card they accept.


----------



## expatdude

gladiator007 said:


> few banks give an option of using debit card online for the payment, like SC.


In my case i asked SC bank because i have account with them. They said that you can only make 100k PKR transaction per day on the debit card

So the only option i think is credit card with such limit only business man in Pak have such limit or a freind/relative in other countries holding credit card


Well IMO i have heard about the UBL debit card or plastic card they offer you a card to purchase with money and that card hold such money. But i have no experience of it you have to check with UBL


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hi guys

Just collecting & gathering my documents for the EOI and application submittion. Can someone pls guide. If I have a passport with further validity of 2 years only, will it effect my PR application, I mean to ask if they stamp or paste visa on passport or what?

Will his PR of 5 years be effected because of passport with short validity?

I know that it seems to be stupid question, but I really want to have some information on that; thats the reason I am asking my Pakistani brothers of this very handy forum.


----------



## expatdude

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just collecting & gathering my documents for the EOI and application submittion. Can someone pls guide. If I have a passport with further validity of 2 years only, will it effect my PR application, I mean to ask if they stamp or paste visa on passport or what?
> 
> Will his PR of 5 years be effected because of passport with short validity?
> 
> I know that it seems to be stupid question, but I really want to have some information on that; thats the reason I am asking my Pakistani brothers of this very handy forum.


Validity should be for 6 months  

so do not worry you should worry when its has validity on 6 months.


----------



## msvayani

millinium_bug said:


> *REPORTING!*
> 
> Another Pakistani 176 applicant *Hammad83* got his grant today
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-officer-asking-evidence-employment-12.html
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Excellent!!!

So 6 grants in 2 days! :lock1:


----------



## ali_jaff

Ambe said:


> Hey...
> Great news for 190 people..many congratulations !!! Time for party :tea:
> 
> Any updates on 189 people? No grants yet?
> 
> Looks like COs are stuck with 189 ppl. Havent heard from my CO after medical thing. Anyone who is in contact with his CO and he is updating on case?


Many congrats to those who recently got approval.

For 189 still no news. I am not sure why they are holding back the grants of 189 group. Desperately waiting for any 189 guy to post the big news soon!!


----------



## syeralia

Nothing hear from my case as well 
Visa Lodged 189- 13 May/13 CO 8th Jun/13 Medical 19th jun/13 form 80 29th june Grant Insha Allah Very Soon


----------



## NoFear

*Received Grant*

Received Grant Notification today (2nd October) by the grace of God 
Total time taken: 2 months 1 day MashAllah.
190 Subclass, ACT Sponsorship


----------



## NoFear

*Received Grant*

Received Grant Notification today (2nd October) by the grace of God 
Total time taken: 2 months 1 day MashAllah.
190 Subclass, ACT Sponsorship


----------



## cyberkidpk

NoFear said:


> Received Grant Notification today (2nd October) by the grace of God
> Total time taken: 2 months 1 day MashAllah.
> 190 Subclass, ACT Sponsorship


-Awesome
Congrats man
I have also received the initial contact from WA today
Lets hope for the best


----------



## umm e abu

NoFear said:


> Received Grant Notification today (2nd October) by the grace of God
> Total time taken: 2 months 1 day MashAllah.
> 190 Subclass, ACT Sponsorship


Congratulations! May Allah pak give u more success ameen.


----------



## khanash

wao congratulations.....wish u best of luck for the future


----------



## khanash

NoFear said:


> Received Grant Notification today (2nd October) by the grace of God
> Total time taken: 2 months 1 day MashAllah.
> 190 Subclass, ACT Sponsorship


could u plz share with us a few things:
did u frontload form 80 or upon CO request?
do have travel history?


----------



## Gandhara

Anyone applied under 'University Lecturer' occupation under State Sponsored 190 (NSW)?


----------



## expatdude

Guys,

I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah. I am in a feeling that i do not know what to write, however in other days i always thought that i ll write in the forum this this this when i ll receive the grant.

*Today is my my day I have received Grant.*

I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.

I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:

In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.

:drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## noixe

Firstly, I'm very happy and excited that your grant came. It'll also stop you from whinging and drawing up wrong/baseless conclusions all the time about who goes and doesn't go through SC  extremely happy for you dude! Hope the move goes smoothly congrats!


----------



## TV Buff

Congratulations expatdude. I was getting tired of all the whinging to be honest 
Your case though is a good example of how long the Security Checks actually take once they're attended to. It's all about how they're prioritised.


----------



## expatdude

TV Buff said:


> Congratulations expatdude. I was getting tired of all the whinging to be honest
> Your case though is a good example of how long the Security Checks actually take once they're attended to. It's all about how they're prioritised.


Thanks the fact is that I never whining I always seeked suggestion n gave observation.

Wish u all the best


----------



## expatdude

Sorry guys I forgot to write the wish for others who r waiting grants.

I wish every one get their grants asap n pray there should not be a long wait.

Best of luck brothers


----------



## roposh

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah. I am in a feeling that i do not know what to write, however in other days i always thought that i ll write in the forum this this this when i ll receive the grant.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:



Yeahhhhhhh man!!!!!!! U did it!!!  Congratulationssss  So happy for you. 

So what does it say about the security checks?????? Does it mean that SC for subclass 190 are not extensive???


Congrats Once Again:cheer2:


----------



## roposh

NoFear said:


> Received Grant Notification today (2nd October) by the grace of God
> Total time taken: 2 months 1 day MashAllah.
> 190 Subclass, ACT Sponsorship


Heartiest congratulations dude!!!!

Please update yous signature or share your timeline.

Congratsss


----------



## msvayani

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah. I am in a feeling that i do not know what to write, however in other days i always thought that i ll write in the forum this this this when i ll receive the grant.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


:cheer2: eace: Congratulations!!! :rockon: :cheer2:

Finally you cleared the finish line. October is raining grants so far 8 grants in 3 days. WOOHOO!


----------



## fabregas

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah. I am in a feeling that i do not know what to write, however in other days i always thought that i ll write in the forum this this this when i ll receive the grant.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Wow...Congrats Bro..


----------



## expatdude

Thank you much noixe, TV Buff, roposh, msvayani, fabregas and ( &next wishers ). I really wish and pray for you guys grants inshaAllah you will get it soon.

@roposh
Yes i think SC timeline are less for 190 subclass according to my case. As you know my CO told me about SC after VAC2 payment that was unusual, but we can get an analysis from my timeline and other 190's subclass that SC time is less than 189ers. 

But I also wish for 189ers and every one who is waiting for his/her grant that Allah give them their grant ameen. 

I have seen the pain of wait especially after the VAC2 payment, but now I am too much relaxed it feels that every tension has gone now.


Further notice is that in my case I have included my mother ( here i think due to her my application got lucky ). Any one looking help in adding his/her mother in his/her application i ll be glad to help.


----------



## millinium_bug

msvayani said:


> :cheer2: eace: Congratulations!!! :rockon: :cheer2:
> 
> Finally you cleared the finish line. October is raining grants so far 8 grants in 3 days. WOOHOO!


hey keep your counter UP for this month 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## fabregas

expatdude said:


> Thank you much noixe, TV Buff, roposh, msvayani, fabregas and ( &next wishers ). I really wish and pray for you guys grants inshaAllah you will get it soon.
> 
> @roposh
> Yes i think SC timeline are less for 190 subclass according to my case. As you know my CO told me about SC after VAC2 payment that was unusual, but we can get an analysis from my timeline and other 190's subclass that SC time is less than 189ers.
> 
> But I also wish for 189ers and every one who is waiting for his/her grant that Allah give them their grant ameen.
> 
> I have seen the pain of wait especially after the VAC2 payment, but now I am too much relaxed it feels that every tension has gone now.
> 
> 
> Further notice is that in my case I have included my mother ( here i think due to her my application got lucky ). Any one looking help in adding his/her mother in his/her application i ll be glad to help.


gr8 bro...Its Mighty Allah and then Its your mother's prayers which got you the grant...Plz Plz ask her to pray for us too..


----------



## expatdude

fabregas said:


> gr8 bro...Its Mighty Allah and then Its your mother's prayers which got you the grant...Plz Plz ask her to pray for us too..


I am unable to Like your post .

Do not worry dear you will get your grant i know the pain of wait but inshaAllah one day you get the grant just keep posting to your CO for the update ( of course after some interval )


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> Thank you much noixe, TV Buff, roposh, msvayani, fabregas and ( &next wishers ). I really wish and pray for you guys grants inshaAllah you will get it soon.
> 
> @roposh
> Yes i think SC timeline are less for 190 subclass according to my case. As you know my CO told me about SC after VAC2 payment that was unusual, but we can get an analysis from my timeline and other 190's subclass that SC time is less than 189ers.
> 
> But I also wish for 189ers and every one who is waiting for his/her grant that Allah give them their grant ameen.
> 
> I have seen the pain of wait especially after the VAC2 payment, but now I am too much relaxed it feels that every tension has gone now.
> 
> 
> Further notice is that in my case I have included my mother ( here i think due to her my application got lucky ). Any one looking help in adding his/her mother in his/her application i ll be glad to help.



Congrats! Keep us posted of your plans, Lahoris!       don't skip and forget others who are waiting  Just kidding. Enjoy! I know how it feels!


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> Congrats! Keep us posted of your plans, Lahoris!       don't skip and forget others who are waiting  Just kidding. Enjoy! I know how it feels!


Thank you so much i was really waiting for your reply


----------



## Vic2013

expatdude said:


> Thank you much noixe, TV Buff, roposh, msvayani, fabregas and ( &next wishers ). I really wish and pray for you guys grants inshaAllah you will get it soon.
> 
> @roposh
> Yes i think SC timeline are less for 190 subclass according to my case. As you know my CO told me about SC after VAC2 payment that was unusual, but we can get an analysis from my timeline and other 190's subclass that SC time is less than 189ers.
> 
> But I also wish for 189ers and every one who is waiting for his/her grant that Allah give them their grant ameen.
> 
> I have seen the pain of wait especially after the VAC2 payment, but now I am too much relaxed it feels that every tension has gone now.
> 
> 
> Further notice is that in my case I have included my mother ( here i think due to her my application got lucky ). Any one looking help in adding his/her mother in his/her application i ll be glad to help.


FINALLLYYYYYYY Dude Congratulations !!!  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


So maybe now we can stop with the conspiracy theories eh ? :spider: HAHAH

KIDDING!

Goodluck for the next steps.


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> Thank you so much i was really waiting for your reply


I got in late at work today, however I did login right after fajr prayers, but did not find any post.. relax now, think, plan and if you feel comfortable share your further plans. :cheer2:

October weather is really hot and humid in Karachi, but its raining visas by DIAC across Pakistan! bravo! :rain: :rain: :rain: I've heard its great weather in North, is it? been out of touch on news lately, busy planing, sorting things out.


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> I got in late at work today, however I did login right after fajr prayers, but did not find any post.. relax now, think, plan and if you feel comfortable share your further plans. :cheer2:
> 
> October weather is really hot and humid in Karachi, but its raining visas by DIAC across Pakistan! bravo! :rain: :rain: :rain:


Yaar to be honest I am planning for travel in the end of Jan. But seriously need a bit of time to think & plan then i would come up with a final plan. 

& do not worry i ll always be here in this forum to help and get help.


I think DIAC has changed their mode about Pakistan for SC they are clearing as early as other nations at least for 190er. In past I saw other national like indian & bangladeshi gets their grants quick then on that moment i always thought that one day this should also happen for Pakistani applicant. Now in this month i think DIAC has listened my thinking


----------



## registerme

If they can reduce the SC time for 190, why can't they do it for 189 too??? :frusty::yell:


----------



## ramanj

alireza_sh said:


> Congratulation,
> Can you please give me your timeline?
> i have applied for 190 visa from Australia and my application is under security check almost more than 7 months.
> 
> cheers


Hi, how do you know that your application in under security check? Does CO inform on email about it?


----------



## Steyn

expatdude said:


> Yaar to be honest I am planning for travel in the end of Jan. But seriously need a bit of time to think & plan then i would come up with a final plan.
> 
> & do not worry i ll always be here in this forum to help and get help.
> 
> 
> I think DIAC has changed their mode about Pakistan for SC they are clearing as early as other nations at least for 190er. In past I saw other national like indian & bangladeshi gets their grants quick then on that moment i always thought that one day this should also happen for Pakistani applicant. Now in this month i think DIAC has listened my thinking


Congrats mate  It's encouraging to see so many grants of late. I have one question though. How much time did the SC take in your case?


----------



## SMShoaib

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah. I am in a feeling that i do not know what to write, however in other days i always thought that i ll write in the forum this this this when i ll receive the grant.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:



Congratulation Bro for your grant. :tea:
Best of luck for your future 

I don't think your SC were conducted at all. In your case, the possible scenario would be that your CO would have forwarded your case to SC same like 189/175/176 applicants and your file would be in queue to ASIO. When its number come, ASIO would have decided not to have extensive SC of your file.

I am making above presumption based on another 190 applicant (LahoriDude) case whose application is stuck in ASIO for the last about one year. Had there been fast SC for 190 cases, he would have got his grant a long time ago.


----------



## msohaibkhan

noixe said:


> Firstly, I'm very happy and excited that your grant came. It'll also stop you from whinging and drawing up wrong/baseless conclusions all the time about who goes and doesn't go through SC  extremely happy for you dude! Hope the move goes smoothly congrats!


Hi noixe. Just saw ICAA in your timeline. Glad to see Pakistani accountant in this forum. What qualification do u really have and what ANZSCO code did u apply for? How much time ICAA really takes to have combined assessment, as you can see my timeline that I have applied on 16/09.


----------



## msohaibkhan

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah. I am in a feeling that i do not know what to write, however in other days i always thought that i ll write in the forum this this this when i ll receive the grant.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congrats dude. I am really very happy for you. You must be feeling like achiever. Best of luck for your future life in OZ


----------



## mimran

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah. I am in a feeling that i do not know what to write, however in other days i always thought that i ll write in the forum this this this when i ll receive the grant.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:



Congrats. Remember all of us in your prayers for visa grant. Some of us have been waiting for almost 2 years without visa grant. Probably luck is not on our side for the moment.

Best of luck for you move.


----------



## usman.shahid

expatdude said:


> Yaar to be honest I am planning for travel in the end of Jan. But seriously need a bit of time to think & plan then i would come up with a final plan.
> 
> & do not worry i ll always be here in this forum to help and get help.
> 
> 
> I think DIAC has changed their mode about Pakistan for SC they are clearing as early as other nations at least for 190er. In past I saw other national like indian & bangladeshi gets their grants quick then on that moment i always thought that one day this should also happen for Pakistani applicant. Now in this month i think DIAC has listened my thinking


congrats yaar....which team are you from and your CO initials?


----------



## Impatient22

Hey Congrats Expatdude....!!!!! 

Its raining in lahore and its raining grants tooo.... All the best for your big move.


----------



## expatdude

usman.shahid said:


> congrats yaar....which team are you from and your CO initials?



My team was 33 & CO initial was JL


----------



## expatdude

Steyn said:


> Congrats mate  It's encouraging to see so many grants of late. I have one question though. How much time did the SC take in your case?


I do not know how much time they took as my CO also unable to tell me the time of SC's start


----------



## noixe

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi noixe. Just saw ICAA in your timeline. Glad to see Pakistani accountant in this forum. What qualification do u really have and what ANZSCO code did u apply for? How much time ICAA really takes to have combined assessment, as you can see my timeline that I have applied on 16/09.


 Hi mshoaibkhan, I have an undergraduate in marketing and management and I have a masters in professional Accounting. I am currently undertaking my CA program. The ICAA assessment took less than two weeks in my case because I got it fast tracked. Are you an onshore or offshore applicant? I applied for accountant (General). I think it's code 551111, not sure. What about you? Qualifications? Working history? I applied back in May/june. I'm already going through SC as we speak.

Also, my CO initials are RF of Team 2 Adelaide. Anyone else have the same?


----------



## expatdude

Bro, I am quite sure that my application went for security checks, you & other also seen the detail but to remind again one day in reply to email My CO told me that my application is undergoing external checks & she also informed me that it could take on average 6-12 to finalize these checks & she do not know when these checks were started and when these will be finished. So I am quite sure in my case SC were started but i do not know when they got started may be right after my application lodgement. There might be a case that they have started to clear SC soon i can not comment further on it.



SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro for your grant. :tea:
> Best of luck for your future
> 
> I don't think your SC were conducted at all. In your case, the possible scenario would be that your CO would have forwarded your case to SC same like 189/175/176 applicants and your file would be in queue to ASIO. When its number come, ASIO would have decided not to have extensive SC of your file.
> 
> I am making above presumption based on another 190 applicant (LahoriDude) case whose application is stuck in ASIO for the last about one year. Had there been fast SC for 190 cases, he would have got his grant a long time ago.


----------



## expatdude

mimran said:


> Congrats. Remember all of us in your prayers for visa grant. Some of us have been waiting for almost 2 years without visa grant. Probably luck is not on our side for the moment.
> 
> Best of luck for you move.


You are not far away from this, sooner you will get the grant inshaAllah


----------



## expatdude

So guys,

Any one from Lahore to Aus ? especially to Sydney ? please pm me


----------



## fadiexpart

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah. I am in a feeling that i do not know what to write, however in other days i always thought that i ll write in the forum this this this when i ll receive the grant.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:



mubrook brother ....blessings in sha Allah


----------



## fadiexpart

NoFear said:


> Received Grant Notification today (2nd October) by the grace of God
> Total time taken: 2 months 1 day MashAllah.
> 190 Subclass, ACT Sponsorship


mubrook bro ....


----------



## expatdude

Guys,

Those interested to know my external checks story here is another thread with full detail and with experts opinion there.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-after-vac2-medical-clearance-strange-4.html


----------



## Gandhara

I need my transcripts and degrees from Punjab University and QAU, sent directly to VETASSESS. Anyone with experience doing that? Please help.

Thanks

Gandhara


----------



## msohaibkhan

noixe said:


> Hi mshoaibkhan, I have an undergraduate in marketing and management and I have a masters in professional Accounting. I am currently undertaking my CA program. The ICAA assessment took less than two weeks in my case because I got it fast tracked. Are you an onshore or offshore applicant? I applied for accountant (General). I think it's code 551111, not sure. What about you? Qualifications? Working history? I applied back in May/june. I'm already going through SC as we speak.
> 
> Also, my CO initials are RF of Team 2 Adelaide. Anyone else have the same?


I am offshore, based in Karachi. I have applied for combined assesment with ICAA for Management accountant. I am CA and have more than 3.5 years of post articleship experience, but I have to wait till Feb 2015, in order to claim points for 3 years of post qualification experience. Therefore, planning to submit EOI in Feb 2015. Currently I am waiting for assesment results from ICAA. 

It is really nice to have accountant brother on board in this forum. Best of luck.


----------



## xubeynalym

Dear All,

After looking at all the grants in last couple of weeks or so; how confident we feel that Oct 2013 is the time where majority of the 175/176 applicants will get their silver email?

xubeynalym


----------



## umm e abu

Gandhara said:


> I need my transcripts and degrees from Punjab University and QAU, sent directly to VETASSESS. Anyone with experience doing that? Please help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gandhara


Assalam u aliekum brother! I hv already gone through this process, I m qualified CA from ICAP and masters in finance from Karachi university . I didn't face any trouble to sent my CA stuff but master's degree was a big task for me, my degree was already attested from higher education commission of pakistan and i went to ku and asked it to attest and sent them directly to vetasses, in start they were not agree to sent them directly but after asking so many times finally they agreed on it.


----------



## mechman

xubeynalym said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After looking at all the grants in last couple of weeks or so; how confident we feel that Oct 2013 is the time where majority of the 175/176 applicants will get their silver email?
> 
> xubeynalym


In my point of view most of the applicants will get the silver mail


----------



## msohaibkhan

owaisAhmed28 said:


> Feb : Skill Assesment positive, IELTS June 2013 |EOI Submitted july 02, 2013, NSW state sponsorship 22 July,2013; Visa application lodged 10 Aug, Medical 22 Aug; Visa Grant 23 Sep 2013
> 
> Alhamdulillah with out contacting CO direct grant received. with in three months whole process....
> feeling happiness to get grant being as pakistani in Financial Investment Advisor category... best of luck to all mates .....


How much time did NSW take to approve the SS nomination? It'd be better if you could add NSW SS application date as well in your timeline.


----------



## mechman

Congratulations to all who got the grant


----------



## Expat786

Hi guys..

I am accountant by profession & have applied through EOI couple of days back under the 189 & 190 visa categories. How soon should i expect an invite? Would appreciate if members can share their respective experience.

Thanks


----------



## cyberkidpk

ok guys, here is the update
I got the WA invite today, filled up the form, taken the test and submitted $ 200 fees

what lies ahead confuses me, see i already have a valid 189 invite ( which expires on 1st Nov)
If everything goes smooth, I will getting another invite for 190 from WA in a week or max 14 days

should i wait for my 189 to expire or lodge 190 straight away???
Have 2 EOIs in the system


----------



## SMShoaib

Expat786 said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I am accountant by profession & have applied through EOI couple of days back under the 189 & 190 visa categories. How soon should i expect an invite? Would appreciate if members can share their respective experience.
> 
> Thanks


most probably, in next round of invitation


----------



## msohaibkhan

Expat786 said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I am accountant by profession & have applied through EOI couple of days back under the 189 & 190 visa categories. How soon should i expect an invite? Would appreciate if members can share their respective experience.
> 
> Thanks


If your points were 60 and above, then u may be invited by 7 October 2013. From where have u got your skills assessed?


----------



## mike alic

msohaibkhan said:


> How much time did NSW take to approve the SS nomination? It'd be better if you could add NSW SS application date as well in your timeline.


which profession you are looking at (sorry can't see your timeline due to mobile)... 

if you see nsw excel sheet, you will get idea. except for 6 golden categories.. remaining are approved within 4-5 weeks.


----------



## naur33n

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah. I am in a feeling that i do not know what to write, however in other days i always thought that i ll write in the forum this this this when i ll receive the grant.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congratulations !! Happy travelling !! lane:

I can't wait to apply for Visa!! making payment arrangements at the moment


----------



## Expat786

msohaibkhan said:


> If your points were 60 and above, then u may be invited by 7 October 2013. From where have u got your skills assessed?


My points were above 60. I got my skills assessed with ICAA..


----------



## Impatient22

expatdude said:


> So guys,
> 
> Any one from Lahore to Aus ? especially to Sydney ? please pm me


Meeee..... lhr to sydney.... just waiting for the grant


----------



## expatdude

Impatient22 said:


> Meeee..... lhr to sydney.... just waiting for the grant


inshaAllah you will be getting right after your medical clearance


----------



## expatdude

Guys,

Just to update every one here i have received the grant today

here is the post i have posted about the grant

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...igration-time-pakistanis-507.html#post1935177


----------



## FMGM

hey guyz need ur expert opinion...
one of my cousin applied for Aus immigration back in 2002/2003 and was assessed by ACS as not suitable for meeting the required experience of 6 years, but his qualification was assessed as equal to group B of PIM2 Iusse 1.1 


> GROUP B
> Qualifications Criteria
> 2.1.6 Applicants with
> ß an Australian AQF Diploma or Australian AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in IT, or an
> Australian Bachelor degree, or Graduate Diploma, or higher qualification with a minor (submajor) in IT; or
> ß an overseas qualification assessed as being comparable to an Australian AQF Diploma or
> an Australian AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in IT, or an Australian Bachelor degree,
> or Graduate Diploma, or higher qualification with a minor (sub-major) in information
> technology; or
> 2.1.7 As a guide for an AQF Diploma or an AQF Advanced Diploma or overseas equivalent, the IT
> content must be at least 50%.
> 2.1.8 As a guide for a minor (sub-major) for a Bachelor degree the IT content must be at least 20%.
> 2.1.9 As a guide for a Graduate Diploma or higher degree qualification described in 2.1.3 above, a
> minor (sub-major) must relate to a program with an IT content of at least 50%.
> 2.1.10 As a guide for a Post Graduate Diploma or higher degree qualification described in 2.1.5 above, a
> minor (sub-major) must relate to a program with IT content of at least 15% and less than 33%.
> GROUP B
> Experience Criteria
> Applicants in Group B must have at least six (6) years of relevant IT professional experience
> prior to the date of their application for PASA


he wants to apply again, he have gained few IT certs and an experience of few more years.
Now my question is, while applying again for assessment thru ACS, should he upload old assessment result which he received from ACS ? he feels that doing that will help his case


----------



## Cognos Man

*Congratulation* for all of my friends who got grants recently.

I also want to thank and appreciate *SHOAIB* for keeping up with updates and doing wonderful job selflessly. Without an updated timeline sheet, we would have been more restless and nervous. 

Regards,

ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..




SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro for your grant. :tea:
> Best of luck for your future
> 
> I don't think your SC were conducted at all. In your case, the possible scenario would be that your CO would have forwarded your case to SC same like 189/175/176 applicants and your file would be in queue to ASIO. When its number come, ASIO would have decided not to have extensive SC of your file.
> 
> I am making above presumption based on another 190 applicant (LahoriDude) case whose application is stuck in ASIO for the last about one year. Had there been fast SC for 190 cases, he would have got his grant a long time ago.


----------



## FMGM

Hey guys i've worked for 2 employers in my career so far, below is the breakup, i was just wondering how to proceed with arranging exp letter..

Do i need 3 different exp letter from the current employer mentioning the start / end date as well as job description? or 1 consolidated letter from the current co will be sufficient?
anther thing which is also need to be considered is the job function for Deputy & Manager are the same..... expert opinion will be appreciated 

Manager - IT Division 
February 2013 - Present (8 months)

Deputy Manager( IT Div) 
February 2010 - January 2013 (3 years)

Sys Admin / Senior IT Engineer / IT Engineer 
June 2004 - February 2010 (5 years 9 months)

Other employer : already got the Exp letter, with dates & job description
Planner/Technical Assistant Services/Tech Support 
1996~2004 ( almost 7 years)


----------



## expatdude

Cognos Man said:


> *Congratulation* for all of my friends who got grants recently.
> 
> I also want to thank and appreciate *SHOAIB* for keeping up with updates and doing wonderful job selflessly. Without an updated timeline sheet, we would have been more restless and nervous.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..


lets pray for Shoaib for his grant


----------



## aamirrehman

expatdude said:


> Further notice is that in my case I have included my mother ( here i think due to her my application got lucky ). Any one looking help in adding his/her mother in his/her application i ll be glad to help.


Hi Expatdude,

I have my aunt (widow, no child) who is dependent upon me, however got feedback from my agent not to include her in my application (190 Visa Application lodged on 21st June 2013, still waiting for the grant) as it may increase the risk (medicals etc).

Now is there any way to include her at this stage? 

Will really apprecaite guidance from you as well as other fellow members here.


----------



## fadiexpart

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> Those interested to know my external checks story here is another thread with full detail and with experts opinion there.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-after-vac2-medical-clearance-strange-4.html


i think now you know what is visa ready request for SC ...


----------



## expatdude

aamirrehman said:


> Hi Expatdude,
> 
> I have my aunt (widow, no child) who is dependent upon me, however got feedback from my agent not to include her in my application (190 Visa Application lodged on 21st June 2013, still waiting for the grant) as it may increase the risk (medicals etc).
> 
> Now is there any way to include her at this stage?
> 
> Will really apprecaite guidance from you as well as other fellow members here.


Your agent has misguided you. I remember i went to many agent before application preparation they give me also false impression of adding mother in my application. One of the renown agent ( do not want to disclose their name here ) also disappointed me. But i aimed to add my MOM because she is my jannat and i can not imagine going without her & i did all the things myself. Thanks to form member their is other posts and threads in adding mother as dependent they also helped me a lot.

Now coming to your question, first of all i do not know at this stage either you should need to add or not ( really confused ) however if you have to lodge application then i would strongly recommend to add her because there will not be any issue of rejection & at the end Co may ask that she/he is not satisfied that your aunt is dependent on than you have to withdrawl.

But now what can i say their is one person i know really greatful if she is reading this forum I request her to reply - her name is _shel.

Again if she is really dependent on you and you can proof that she is dependent on you then it would be worth adding her but keeping in mind your timeline may affect now because you have not mentioned her anywhere in your application ( assuming that )


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

mechman said:


> In my point of view most of the applicants will get the silver mail


Lets hope for the best !!!!

my last two emails on application status sent in September were not replied by CO... yesterday i sent email again without mentioning CO name in email subject...and today i got standard reply from Manager South Asia & UK, Immigration Department stating that it is in process...service standard time for sub class 175 is 18 months..and they are not able to give any time frame !!!!!


----------



## mimran

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Lets hope for the best !!!!
> 
> my last two emails on application status sent in September were not replied by CO... yesterday i sent email again without mentioning CO name in email subject...and today i got standard reply from Manager South Asia & UK, Immigration Department stating that it is in process...service standard time for sub class 175 is 18 months..and they are not able to give any time frame !!!!!


:confused2: :juggle::faint:layball:


----------



## samper

*Medical Status*

AOA

What does this means

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

Regards
Samper


----------



## mimran

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Lets hope for the best !!!!
> 
> my last two emails on application status sent in September were not replied by CO... yesterday i sent email again without mentioning CO name in email subject...and today i got standard reply from Manager South Asia & UK, Immigration Department stating that it is in process...service standard time for sub class 175 is 18 months..and they are not able to give any time frame !!!!!


I will remind him that 176 standard are 12 months


----------



## expatdude

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> What does this means
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


A system glitch only.


----------



## shiraz

Hi expatdude,

congratulations on getting the grant.

I've also added my mother in my 189 application. I had provided the following documents in order to prove her dependency on me.

- Form 47a
- Her bank statement indicating no income
- Death certificate of my father

After that i've not heard anything from CO. Did CO ask you about other documents? or any other proof?

Also I have two sisters and someone in this forum told me that CO might ask that you sister can take care of your mother so she is not fully dependent upon you. Did you face this kind of situation?

Please guide.

Regards,

Shiraz



expatdude said:


> Thank you much noixe, TV Buff, roposh, msvayani, fabregas and ( &next wishers ). I really wish and pray for you guys grants inshaAllah you will get it soon.
> 
> @roposh
> Yes i think SC timeline are less for 190 subclass according to my case. As you know my CO told me about SC after VAC2 payment that was unusual, but we can get an analysis from my timeline and other 190's subclass that SC time is less than 189ers.
> 
> But I also wish for 189ers and every one who is waiting for his/her grant that Allah give them their grant ameen.
> 
> I have seen the pain of wait especially after the VAC2 payment, but now I am too much relaxed it feels that every tension has gone now.
> 
> 
> Further notice is that in my case I have included my mother ( here i think due to her my application got lucky ). Any one looking help in adding his/her mother in his/her application i ll be glad to help.


----------



## expatdude

shiraz said:


> Hi expatdude,
> 
> congratulations on getting the grant.
> 
> I've also added my mother in my 189 application. I had provided the following documents in order to prove her dependency on me.
> 
> - Form 47a
> - Her bank statement indicating no income
> - Death certificate of my father
> 
> After that i've not heard anything from CO. Did CO ask you about other documents? or any other proof?
> 
> Also I have two sisters and someone in this forum told me that CO might ask that you sister can take care of your mother so she is not fully dependent upon you. Did you face this kind of situation?
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Shiraz


U may not need any other evidence except ur sister that ur mother can not live with them just prepare statutory declaration on this from ur mother n others if possible. I wish ur mother gets the visa as she ll be lucky for ur app.

Besides above if possible show that she is living with u n u r proving her food n shelter etc it cud also be in state dec if no physical evidence exists.


----------



## expatdude

They gave me 8 months for initial entry excluding this oct ( bcaz it ll be lapsed in eid etc) . If I hv to leave in the end of jan is not short for preparation ';(


----------



## Hiki

expatdude said:


> U may not need any other evidence except ur sister that ur mother can not live with them just prepare statutory declaration on this from ur mother n others if possible. I wish ur mother gets the visa as she ll be lucky for ur app.
> 
> Besides above if possible show that she is living with u n u r proving her food n shelter etc it cud also be in state dec if no physical evidence exists.


Many many congrats EXPATDUDE !!! very happy for you .. you were very eager for it  ...
Now i m regretting that we applied for 189  we should have applied for 190 so we would have recived our grant very early .. now dont know how much years will it take more


----------



## Hiki

expatdude said:


> U may not need any other evidence except ur sister that ur mother can not live with them just prepare statutory declaration on this from ur mother n others if possible. I wish ur mother gets the visa as she ll be lucky for ur app.
> 
> Besides above if possible show that she is living with u n u r proving her food n shelter etc it cud also be in state dec if no physical evidence exists.


Many many congrats EXPATDUDE !!! very happy for you .. you were very eager for it  ...
Now i m regretting that we applied for 189  we should have applied for 190 so we would have recived our grant very early .. now dont know how much years will it take more


----------



## Cyima

shiraz said:


> Hi expatdude,
> 
> congratulations on getting the grant.
> 
> I've also added my mother in my 189 application. I had provided the following documents in order to prove her dependency on me.
> 
> - Form 47a
> - Her bank statement indicating no income
> - Death certificate of my father
> 
> After that i've not heard anything from CO. Did CO ask you about other documents? or any other proof?
> 
> Also I have two sisters and someone in this forum told me that CO might ask that you sister can take care of your mother so she is not fully dependent upon you. Did you face this kind of situation?
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Shiraz


They MIGHT ask for your mother to pass Balance of Family Test - Balance of Family Test and yes that makes it very hard for her case to go through.. but then I don't want to be bearer of bad news all the time ... so hopefully they don't need that test anymore these days... Good Luck!


----------



## expatdude

Cyima said:


> They MIGHT ask for your mother to pass Balance of Family Test - Balance of Family Test and yes that makes it very hard for her case to go through.. but then I don't want to be bearer of bad news all the time ... so hopefully they don't need that test anymore these days... Good Luck!


For me they did not ask such test & hopefully in shiraz they ll nt ask as well.

However a family tree from nadra will save u n ll show her a family unit


----------



## expatdude

Hiki said:


> Many many congrats EXPATDUDE !!! very happy for you .. you were very eager for it  ...
> Now i m regretting that we applied for 189  we should have applied for 190 so we would have recived our grant very early .. now dont know how much years will it take more


Hikiiiiiiiiiii thanks. Man inshaAllah u ll get soon diac has picked the pace


----------



## shawais

expatdude said:


> So guys,
> 
> Any one from Lahore to Aus ? especially to Sydney ? please pm me


Congrats, wish u all the best.

Yes, i m going to Sydney from Lahore.


----------



## SMShoaib

*NEWS*

DIAC no more exists... the new department is DIBP (Department of Immigration and Border Protection)
Independent Reviews into Incidents that Occurred at the Manus Island and Nauru Regional Processing Centres


----------



## SMShoaib

FMGM said:


> Hey guys i've worked for 2 employers in my career so far, below is the breakup, i was just wondering how to proceed with arranging exp letter..
> 
> Do i need 3 different exp letter from the current employer mentioning the start / end date as well as job description? or 1 consolidated letter from the current co will be sufficient?
> anther thing which is also need to be considered is the job function for Deputy & Manager are the same..... expert opinion will be appreciated
> 
> Manager - IT Division
> February 2013 - Present (8 months)
> 
> Deputy Manager( IT Div)
> February 2010 - January 2013 (3 years)
> 
> Sys Admin / Senior IT Engineer / IT Engineer
> June 2004 - February 2010 (5 years 9 months)
> 
> Other employer : already got the Exp letter, with dates & job description
> Planner/Technical Assistant Services/Tech Support
> 1996~2004 ( almost 7 years)



For current employment, only one letter with 3 supports will be sufficient. The main letter should be drafter according to the requirements of ACS. The other three supporting documents will be your appointment letter and two appraisal letters (from IT Engineer to DM and from DM to Manager)


----------



## aamirrehman

*Withdrawing 190 visa application and reapplying*

In a separate thread, I have mentioned a problem where I made a blunder of not including in my 190 visa application (applied 21st June 2013, not granted yet) my aunt (Widow, no child) living with me since last few years and completely dependent on me.

I have made this horrible mistake on the advice of my migration agent as he suggested that including her will increase the risk of the visa application (medicals etc). Infact, now I regret doing this but it is totally based on ignorance and not intentional. Now I realize that I should have consulted other sources (specially this forum) before proceeding ahead. Also, I have checked at DIAC website (Including family members) that other dependents cannot be added in visa application after it is being lodged.

Based on the above, I am thinking of the following course of action. Will be extremely appreciative of your feedback on the following action plan and queries highlighted (in bold) underneath, 

1) Withdraw current 190 visa Application


*[*]What can be the Withdrawal reason? I understand that I need to clearly disclose the situation but not sure how? Can I submit a declaration now or with new Visa Application admitting this mistake? Will appreciate your suggestions please.*

2) Filling a new EOI with 190 visa type and applying for a new state sponsorship for ICT project manager (I applied for WA earlier and not sure whether they will nominate me or not again)


*[*]Can WA nominate me again if I apply with the new EOI or the old EOI can be reused?
[*]Do I need to submit some declaration at the time of applying notifying the above mistake?*


3) Lodge new Visa Application (assuming that I am nominated).


*[*]How do I inform of the earlier mistake. Will a declaration work?
[*]What proofs I need to submit to prove that my aunt is really dependent upon me?*


Really needing your advice and help of all members out here.

Thanking you all for your support.


----------



## SMShoaib

*GRANT NEWS *

A friend on another forum got his grant recently.
Name: Omar Nawaz
175 Applied:25 jun 2011
co assigned: 23 jan 2012
Med& pcc req: 2 aug 2013
Med finalized: 20 sep 2013
Pre-grant letter: 1 oct 2013 (applied offshore but in Austrlia now on 457 visa)
Final Grant: expected in Nov 13 as i will be travelling back to pack


----------



## SMShoaib

Cyima said:


> They MIGHT ask for your mother to pass Balance of Family Test - Balance of Family Test and yes that makes it very hard for her case to go through.. but then I don't want to be bearer of bad news all the time ... so hopefully they don't need that test anymore these days... Good Luck!


I think this test is required when parents are applying as independent/main applicants. But if the main applicant is showing them (father, mother or both) as a dependent then no such test needed.
Its only my opinion, please re-confirm.


----------



## msohaibkhan

msohaibkhan said:


> I am offshore, based in Karachi. I have applied for combined assesment with ICAA for Management accountant. I am CA and have more than 3.5 years of post articleship experience, but I have to wait till Feb 2015, in order to claim points for 3 years of post qualification experience. Therefore, planning to submit EOI in Feb 2015. Currently I am waiting for assesment results from ICAA.
> 
> It is really nice to have accountant brother on board in this forum. Best of luck.


Pardon, I meant to say February 2014, instead of February 2015


----------



## msohaibkhan

mike alic said:


> which profession you are looking at (sorry can't see your timeline due to mobile)...
> 
> if you see nsw excel sheet, you will get idea. except for 6 golden categories.. remaining are approved within 4-5 weeks.


I will apply for Management accountants. Thanks to Allah that this occupation hasn't been suspended in NSW list so far. Fingers crossed, just waiting for my skills assesment result from ICAA


----------



## msohaibkhan

Cognos Man said:


> *Congratulation* for all of my friends who got grants recently.
> 
> I also want to thank and appreciate *SHOAIB* for keeping up with updates and doing wonderful job selflessly. Without an updated timeline sheet, we would have been more restless and nervous.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..


Yes certainly, I will second you. Shoaib has done something which is Sadqa Jaaria


----------



## usman.shahid

i have a query for you guys....if we call DIAC's contact center to enquire about our application status, do they tell us if SC has started on our visa application? I called them few days back and spoke to agent to let me know the status of my application and she said that its in progress and CO is doing assessment and nothing more. When I ask her about SC she told me that she cannot disclose this info to me. Anyone on this forum having such experience then please share. I have not been contacted by my CO yet.


----------



## roposh

So the 5th week starts today


----------



## msohaibkhan

roposh said:


> So the 5th week starts today


5th week after what??


----------



## shiraz

Balance of family test does not apply in this case that's a sure thing.

Its only applicable if you decide to later sponsor them on parent visa.

-shiraz



Cyima said:


> They MIGHT ask for your mother to pass Balance of Family Test - Balance of Family Test and yes that makes it very hard for her case to go through.. but then I don't want to be bearer of bad news all the time ... so hopefully they don't need that test anymore these days... Good Luck!


----------



## roposh

msohaibkhan said:


> 5th week after what??


5th week from the visa lodgement date. The timeline for CO allocation for visa subclass 190 is from 3-5 weeks. So, start of 5th week means that hopefully a Case Officer shall be allocated to my case in this week.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## usman.shahid

roposh said:


> 5th week from the visa lodgement date. The timeline for CO allocation for visa subclass 190 is from 3-5 weeks. So, start of 5th week means that hopefully a Case Officer shall be allocated to my case in this week.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


how do u know that your medicals are cleared? did u call them?


----------



## Luqman

Dear All, 

I will apply for VISA 190. I have exactly 60 points with SA sponsorship included. 
I have received Invitation last week. I have included my wife and a kid. My wife is pregnant and EDD is mid November for the 2nd child. I need to apply next week.I am in Pakistan and I have never been to Australia. 

1. I have only one company for which I am working since 10 May , 2007 ( 6 years and 4 months )
2. Reference letter/Job description letter from my employer for the complete duration i.e. 10 May 2007 to date. 
3. Bank statements from 2007 December 26 to date. 
4. Tax return certificates from 2007 to 2013. 
5. Salary Slips from August 2010 onward. for year 2007,2008,2009 data is not available on our online salary system.
6. Marriage certificate and birth certificates for me , my wife and the kid. 
7. ACS positive skill assessment
8. IELTS 7 overall and 6.5 in writing. 

Following are my questions

Missing bank statement for 6 month i.e. from May 2007 to December 2007 would make any trouble ? it is because when I joined the company I was on training and I did not open any account, I was based away from my city for training. I was getting salary in cash through my manager for 6 months only. 
When my 2nd child is born in mid November, would that be a problem ?
DIAC fee is a very big amount now, I don't want to take a risk of loosing money. 

Do you think my application is risky ?


----------



## roposh

usman.shahid said:


> how do u know that your medicals are cleared? did u call them?


On 30th Sep, the organize your health link disappeared from my evisa page and there appeared a statement that no health exam is required....

I have asked it from many applicants and majority refers it as medical clearance.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## msohaibkhan

roposh said:


> On 30th Sep, the organize your health link disappeared from my evisa page and there appeared a statement that no health exam is required....
> 
> I have asked it from many applicants and majority refers it as medical clearance.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Don't you think that you have submitted PCC and medicals very early. What I have concluded from this forum that its not suggested to submit PCC & Med on your own as one doesn't know when his case is going to be finalised, and that the same should be submitted on advise of CO. So there is always a risk of expiry of Med & PCC during the long SC process. I understand that Med date will also effect your initial entry period. Am I right in my understandings?


----------



## roposh

msohaibkhan said:


> Don't you think that you have submitted PCC and medicals very early. What I have concluded from this forum that its not suggested to submit PCC & Med on your own as one doesn't know when his case is going to be finalised, and that the same should be submitted on advise of CO. So there is always a risk of expiry of Med & PCC during the long SC process. I understand that Med date will also effect your initial entry period. Am I right in my understandings?


Yes you are partially right in your understanding. It is not advisable to go for PCC and Medicals if you are applying for visa subclass 189, 175 and 176 (both of which are now obselete) as the security checks for these visa classes are very lenghty. However for visa subclass 190 which has prioty 3, it is always recommended to do PCC and Meds as early as possible even for the high risk countriues such as our's.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## noixe

Roposh is right, if you're applying for 190, best that you FL everything with the lodgement of the application once you've gotten the invitation.


----------



## vinnie88

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just to update every one here i have received the grant today
> 
> here is the post i have posted about the grant
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...igration-time-pakistanis-507.html#post1935177


congrats, yeah DIAC seems to have a much higher priority processing for security checks for the 190 subclass than the 189 subclass for you guys. What doesnt make sense is that if ASIO can finalize the checks for 190 Pakistanis, why not just do the same for 189 sub class to avoid potential future backlogs. 

The new asylum policies also make it a lot easier for ASIO to focus on legal migrants, so it;s really strange that we havent witnessed any 189 pakistani grants. Same goes for Bangladeshi and Iranian applicants, although I was told by a friend of mine from Iran that 190 applicants from Iran havent been granted visas yet since October 2012, only a very very limited number of them have been granted 190 visas since mid 2012 and their security checks took at least 8 months and many of them are still waiting till today. 


such a complex and disoriented processing structure


----------



## Eng007

Hi guys,

I just got my IELTS result

Listening: 9
Reading: 8.5
Writing: 7.5
Speaking: 8
*Over all: 8.5*

Is this score OK to get me 20 points on the skill select?


----------



## roposh

Eng007 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my IELTS result
> 
> Listening: 9
> Reading: 8.5
> Writing: 7.5
> Speaking: 8
> *Over all: 8.5*
> 
> Is this score OK to get me 20 points on the skill select?


I am sorry to break you the bad news but no it isn't enough. :tsk::tsk:

You need to have 8 band in each module to get 20 points. That 7.5 in writing is a culprit in your case.:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

regards,
Roposh


----------



## opfian

Eng007 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my IELTS result
> 
> Listening: 9
> Reading: 8.5
> Writing: 7.5
> Speaking: 8
> *Over all: 8.5*
> 
> Is this score OK to get me 20 points on the skill select?


u were bit unlucky ... u need to score at least 8.0 on each module of IELETS to claim 8.0


----------



## Eng007

Looks like you are right roposh. I strongly feel this barrier of 8 in all is too high. If only it was the overall band score...


----------



## Eng007

Yes opfian, but actually I took academic by mistake. Perhaps, I'll have to take the general test this time. Do you think the two differ in difficulty?


----------



## mechman

Its better to front load Medicals and pcc if you are applying for 190 as it will save alot of time. Dont forget to upload form 80 too.


----------



## mechman

Any grant today?


----------



## expatdude

FYI guys,

I never uploaded form 80 and also my CO never demanded it. & further is that I did my medical and PCC on CO request, however its worthwhile to upload PCC and medical before CO request in case of subclass 190 but again things are not on our control this will be proactive approach but in the end if your case officer needs SC on your application then there is a worrying part. However according to 190 there SC are either exempted or with less time period.



mechman said:


> Its better to front load Medicals and pcc if you are applying for 190 as it will save alot of time. Dont forget to upload form 80 too.


----------



## msohaibkhan

expatdude said:


> FYI guys,
> 
> I never uploaded form 80 and also my CO never demanded it. & further is that I did my medical and PCC on CO request, however its worthwhile to upload PCC and medical before CO request in case of subclass 190 but again things are not on our control this will be proactive approach but in the end if your case officer needs SC on your application then there is a worrying part. However according to 190 there SC are either exempted or with less time period.


Thanks for such a valuable information. Much appreciated


----------



## vinnie88

security checks are in place for 190 subclass but they are highly prioritized thats why 190 applicants get grants quickly ( and in some cases, the checks are still going on depending on cases) 

It makes no sense and seems ridiculous to assume that Australia ignores backgrround and national security checks for people who lodge 190 applicants, but not 189 or 175/176. 

its all about priority and inter-departmental policies between DIAC and ASIO. 

ASIO can run security checks in a matter of weeks if they want, the only reason its taking too long for 189 and 175/176 applicants is because they are all put on a ques and have a lower priority than 190.


----------



## expatdude

vinnie88 said:


> security checks are in place for 190 subclass but they are highly prioritized thats why 190 applicants get grants quickly ( and in some cases, the checks are still going on depending on cases)
> 
> It makes no sense and seems ridiculous to assume that Australia ignores backgrround and national security checks for people who lodge 190 applicants, but not 189 or 175/176.
> 
> its all about priority and inter-departmental policies between DIAC and ASIO.
> 
> ASIO can run security checks in a matter of weeks if they want, the only reason its taking too long for 189 and 175/176 applicants is because they are all put on a ques and have a lower priority than 190.


Sounds good


----------



## expatdude

Eng007 said:


> Yes opfian, but actually I took academic by mistake. Perhaps, I'll have to take the general test this time. Do you think the two differ in difficulty?


General said to be easy. I hv no exp of academic.


----------



## imranali82

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Lets hope for the best !!!!
> 
> my last two emails on application status sent in September were not replied by CO... yesterday i sent email again without mentioning CO name in email subject...and today i got standard reply from Manager South Asia & UK, Immigration Department stating that it is in process...service standard time for sub class 175 is 18 months..and they are not able to give any time frame !!!!!



same here brother , i mailed my CO on wednesday, and got reply on Monday... it was a standard reply, our timelines are almost same and occupation is also same, lets hope for the best


----------



## IBT

Ambe said:


> Hey...
> Great news for 190 people..many congratulations !!! Time for party :tea:
> 
> Any updates on 189 people? No grants yet?
> 
> Looks like COs are stuck with 189 ppl. Havent heard from my CO after medical thing. Anyone who is in contact with his CO and he is updating on case?


AoA....I just joined this forum.

Just wanted to share my experience....it might be a consolation for 189 applicants. I also applied for 189 last year in Nov.....but no news yet.....even though I am an onshore applicant (lives in Sydney).....but I don't think that matters. 

I asked my case officer for an update, last week, but no response yet. Previously, she used to respond spontaneously. I called up the Adelaide GSM unit and the teleoperator doesn't have any idea. Her reply was....."it depends on many factors such as number of applicants, etc."

Regarding my case, I applied for the entire family (myself, wife and baby).....also, I previously lived in France and Thailand for studies and travelled to numerous countries.....so that might be holding up my case......not sure.

Good luck to everyone.....in case of any update....I will post it on the forum.



ACS (Sys Analyst): Oct 13; Applied 189: Nov 13; CO allocated: Dec 13; All Docs uploaded (except Meds): Nov 13; Meds & Grant: Waiting


----------



## sajeesh salim

HOW ALL ARE YOU?

How fast GSM adelaid team 2 will process grant? Case officer is Simon


----------



## usman.shahid

sajeesh salim said:


> HOW ALL ARE YOU?
> 
> How fast GSM adelaid team 2 will process grant? Case officer is Simon


i am also from team 2 but CO is different...i am also waiting.


----------



## SMShoaib

vinnie88 said:


> security checks are in place for 190 subclass but they are highly prioritized thats why 190 applicants get grants quickly ( and in some cases, the checks are still going on depending on cases)
> 
> It makes no sense and seems ridiculous to assume that Australia ignores backgrround and national security checks for people who lodge 190 applicants, but not 189 or 175/176.
> 
> its all about priority and inter-departmental policies between DIAC and ASIO.
> 
> ASIO can run security checks in a matter of weeks if they want, the only reason its taking too long for 189 and 175/176 applicants is because they are all put on a ques and have a lower priority than 190.


Any official statement from the DIAC about above policy?


----------



## TV Buff

SMShoaib said:


> Any official statement from the DIAC about above policy?


16. ASIO’s capacity to respond to changes in its security assessment operating environment was challenged in 2009–10 and 2010–11 when demand for more complex assessments increased, in line with the increase in IMA cases. A backlog of security assessments ensued and the processing times of certain security assessments, particularly for IMAs who were in mandatory detention, attracted public comment and criticism. The ANAO’s sample included some cases with prolonged processing times (up to 918 days), particularly in the visa security assessments stream. For visa security assessment components that had informal time standards in place, around 51 per cent of sampled cases met expected timeframes. However, personnel security and counter-terrorism security assessments were generally processed more promptly—75 per cent of personnel security cases were processed within one day, and 90 per cent of counter-terrorism cases were processed within five days.

*ASIO has informally set time standards with DIAC for the security assessment of applicants for visas in the: temporary and permanent residence, onshore protection, and offshore refugee and humanitarian visa classes. The standards range from one to six months, depending on the visa class.*

For detailed reading refer to Audit brochure


----------



## msohaibkhan

vinnie88 said:


> security checks are in place for 190 subclass but they are highly prioritized thats why 190 applicants get grants quickly ( and in some cases, the checks are still going on depending on cases)
> 
> It makes no sense and seems ridiculous to assume that Australia ignores backgrround and national security checks for people who lodge 190 applicants, but not 189 or 175/176.
> 
> its all about priority and inter-departmental policies between DIAC and ASIO.
> 
> ASIO can run security checks in a matter of weeks if they want, the only reason its taking too long for 189 and 175/176 applicants is because they are all put on a ques and have a lower priority than 190.


Nice input, much appreciated. Many thanks for your contribution


----------



## syeralia

Any one here a Biomedical Engineer plz PM me


----------



## Avatar82

My CO frm team2 as well and as per his last response to my email last week he said that the SC are stil in progress n vil inform me when it is completed


----------



## syeralia

mine one is also from team 2 Last month i ask my CO she replied that SC is in progress and its time line Varies case by case














EOI inv 18/March/13 189Visa Lodged 13/May/13 CO assigned 8/Jun/13 MCC 19/jun/13 Form 80 29 Jun/13 Grant InshaAllah Very Very Soon [/FONT]


----------



## SMShoaib

TV Buff said:


> 16. ASIO’s capacity to respond to changes in its security assessment operating environment was challenged in 2009–10 and 2010–11 when demand for more complex assessments increased, in line with the increase in IMA cases. A backlog of security assessments ensued and the processing times of certain security assessments, particularly for IMAs who were in mandatory detention, attracted public comment and criticism. The ANAO’s sample included some cases with prolonged processing times (up to 918 days), particularly in the visa security assessments stream. For visa security assessment components that had informal time standards in place, around 51 per cent of sampled cases met expected timeframes. However, personnel security and counter-terrorism security assessments were generally processed more promptly—75 per cent of personnel security cases were processed within one day, and 90 per cent of counter-terrorism cases were processed within five days.
> 
> *ASIO has informally set time standards with DIAC for the security assessment of applicants for visas in the: temporary and permanent residence, onshore protection, and offshore refugee and humanitarian visa classes. The standards range from one to six months, depending on the visa class.*
> 
> For detailed reading refer to Audit brochure


Good info TV_Buff but my question is still unanswered .

Let me elaborate more about my questions on vinnie88 opinion

_security checks are in place for 190 subclass but they are highly prioritized thats why 190 applicants get grants quickly ( and in some cases, the checks are still going on depending on cases)_
If checks are really prioritized then why Lahori_Dude, being 190 applicant is waiting for the completion of his checks for the last one year?

_It makes no sense and seems ridiculous to assume that Australia ignores backgrround and national security checks for people who lodge 190 applicants, but not 189 or 175/176._
No one is ignoring this fact that Australia ignores background checks, when someone says there is no check he actual means that there is 'NO EXTENDED Checks'

_ASIO can run security checks in a matter of weeks if they want, the only reason its taking too long for 189 and 175/176 applicants is because they are all put on a ques and have a lower priority than 190._
If 189, 175, 176 is in low priority then why Low Risk Countries and Some High Risk countries applicants got grant in quick time (1-3 months similar to 190). While others suffer wait for more than one year?
Moreover, one applicant applied for 176 visa but when he see quick grants of 190 he also applied for 190. Now he is waiting for the visa grant as his case is in SC. I think more than 6 months have passed when he applied for 190.


----------



## TV Buff

So you're taking the case of Lahori_dude but ignoring the 90% of the 190 applicants who've received their grants within 6 months. To answer your question why he's being held up, I honestly don't know, but again, this is what I read on the audit report I mentioned in my previous post. 

*5. ASIO security assessments can range from a basic check of personal details against intelligence holdings, to a complex, in-depth investigation to determine the nature and extent of an identified threat to Australia’s national security. Generally speaking, while any security assessment can be complex, the more complex cases fall predominantly within the visa security assessment caseload. Cases where the identity of an individual is hard to verify, or where it is difficult to obtain and assess the necessary background information about the individual (for example, where this information, if it exists, is held overseas, or where the reliability of information may be in question) can be particularly complex.*

I also believe it's got more to do with the diplomatic ties between Australia and other countries than the high/low risk categorisation. Probably the reason why some high risk country applicants receive grants earlier than others. 
Like yourself, I don't have answers to all the questions but this is what I understand from all the things I've read and seen so far.


----------



## SMShoaib

To make things simple, this is the conclusion which answer all the queries and valid in 95% cases.


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> To make things simple, this is the conclusion which answer all the queries and valid in 95% cases.


Agreed, the sheet you are maintaining depicts the real world picture and holds true for most of our predictions of medicals, grants and SCs based on visa class.

Thats why I tell all the new comers to apply for 190 instead of 189, otherwise they have to endure the sufferings of long SC.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Guys

Since I am just about to receive my assessment result, I am getting excited day by day. Now planning to apply for NSW SS. Any NSW SS experienced pakistani, can you please guide me how exactly did you pay AUD 300. Website says bank cheques only, so my question is about the users' experience about the bank, which Pakistani bank's cheques are acceptable to them. Please share you experiences. I'll be grateful.


----------



## Steyn

msohaibkhan said:


> Guys
> 
> Since I am just about to receive my assessment result, I am getting excited day by day. Now planning to apply for NSW SS. Any NSW SS experienced pakistani, can you please guide me how exactly did you pay AUD 300. Website says bank cheques only, so my question is about the users' experience about the bank, which Pakistani bank's cheques are acceptable to them. Please share you experiences. I'll be grateful.


Get a demand draft prepared by Dollar East and post it to NSW's postal address along with the application and other documents


----------



## usman.shahid

syeralia said:


> mine one is also from team 2 Last month i ask my CO she replied that SC is in progress and its time line Varies case by case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI inv 18/March/13 189Visa Lodged 13/May/13 CO assigned 8/Jun/13 MCC 19/jun/13 Form 80 29 Jun/13 Grant InshaAllah Very Very Soon [/FONT]


please share your CO name or initials....thanks


----------



## expatdude

syeralia said:


> mine one is also from team 2 Last month i ask my CO she replied that SC is in progress and its time line Varies case by case
> 
> EOI inv 18/March/13 189Visa Lodged 13/May/13 CO assigned 8/Jun/13 MCC 19/jun/13 Form 80 29 Jun/13 Grant InshaAllah Very Very Soon


Have ur co asked for u abt medical n pcc?


----------



## Hiki

mimran said:


> Agreed, the sheet you are maintaining depicts the real world picture and holds true for most of our predictions of medicals, grants and SCs based on visa class.
> 
> Thats why I tell all the new comers to apply for 190 instead of 189, otherwise they have to endure the sufferings of long SC.


well tell me one thing 190 n 189 both applicants go to Australia right .... so i think both of them are the same for Australia ... it is not like this that 190 will be less harmful or they are not danger and 175 or 189 are more dangerous and are threatt for them .... there is something else in this that 190 is quicker thn 189 ....


----------



## mimran

Hiki said:


> well tell me one thing 190 n 189 both applicants go to Australia right .... so i think both of them are the same for Australia ... it is not like this that 190 will be less harmful or they are not danger and 175 or 189 are more dangerous and are threatt for them .... there is something else in this that 190 is quicker thn 189 ....


Yes you are right. 190 have the highest priority in PR visa and they are state sponsored EOI. So might be some requirement from states to process them quickly, although the old counterpart 176 still has to go through long SC.


----------



## samper

Anyone have co 4rm adelaid team 4


----------



## alihasan

samper said:


> Anyone have co 4rm adelaid team 4


I have. What are your CO initials?


----------



## umm e abu

Does Any one hv CO from brisbane team 34?


----------



## Hiki

umm e abu said:


> Does Any one hv CO from brisbane team 34?


yes mine is brisbane 34


----------



## Expat786

AOA,

After going through a few of the recent discussion on this thread, i would like to know from fellow members if i should amend my EOI & strike off 189 & just keep the 190, as it has quicker response times & SC ? please advise.


----------



## Malik.Yasir

Expat786 said:


> AOA,
> 
> After going through a few of the recent discussion on this thread, i would like to know from fellow members if i should amend my EOI & strike off 189 & just keep the 190, as it has quicker response times & SC ? please advise.



Salamalaiakum.. Yeah mate it but you need to make sure that which state would you like to live? and you have to live and there for 2 years.. Rest 189/190 is same.. 
190 is on FAST TRACT :whip:


----------



## Expat786

Thanks Malik.Yasir,

The question arises then which state? how do i know which one is the best in terms of weather, employment options, cultural mix etc.

Can senior members shed some light on this aspect?


----------



## bukhari

xubeynalym said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After looking at all the grants in last couple of weeks or so; how confident we feel that Oct 2013 is the time where majority of the 175/176 applicants will get their silver email?
> 
> xubeynalym


I am assuming it wont be the same for me.. got response from CO again couple of days back that SC are still going to take indefinite time for my case..


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> I am assuming it wont be the same for me.. got response from CO again couple of days back that SC are still going to take indefinite time for my case..


Oh, prolonged SC sure is frustrating. Keep your hope alive. We will be there soon InshAllah.


----------



## mimran

Expat786 said:


> AOA,
> 
> After going through a few of the recent discussion on this thread, i would like to know from fellow members if i should amend my EOI & strike off 189 & just keep the 190, as it has quicker response times & SC ? please advise.


If you are in IT field, then Sydney and Melbourne are best.


----------



## msohaibkhan

mimran said:


> If you are in IT field, then Sydney and Melbourne are best.


How about the accountants? I am planning for NSW SS. Are there opportunities for an accountant there in Sydney?


----------



## msohaibkhan

NSW SS experienced dudes

Are all documents really needed to be notarized, like:


Employment references (which shall be submitted in original)
Payslips (50 in numbers, which are already certified and stamped by the employer)
Bank statements for salary credit verification (which will be stampled by issuing bank)

What were your experiences, in case of non-notarized documents submitted with NSW?


----------



## Imf9

msohaibkhan said:


> NSW SS experienced dudes
> 
> Are all documents really needed to be notarized, like:
> 
> 
> Employment references (which shall be submitted in original)
> Payslips (50 in numbers, which are already certified and stamped by the employer)
> Bank statements for salary credit verification (which will be stampled by issuing bank)
> 
> What were your experiences, in case of non-notarized documents submitted with NSW?


as far as the scanned copies look original... there is no need to send notarized documents... most of the documents that i submitted were mere scanned color copies

above all, it all depends on CO... if he wants he will surely ask you so don't bother now


----------



## syeralia

usman.shahid said:


> please share your CO name or initials....thanks


Its Team 2 GSM adelaide Case officier initials LC


----------



## syeralia

expatdude said:


> Have ur co asked for u abt medical n pcc?


No i send medical witout call how ever iam waiting for co to call for PCC


----------



## mimran

msohaibkhan said:


> How about the accountants? I am planning for NSW SS. Are there opportunities for an accountant there in Sydney?


Not much idea about accountants jobs in Sydney. Try searching on seek job website. You will definitely get an idea of job in all the states.


----------



## syeralia

Any news that any one who applied 189 got grant and how long it took


----------



## msohaibkhan

Imf9 said:


> as far as the scanned copies look original... there is no need to send notarized documents... most of the documents that i submitted were mere scanned color copies
> 
> above all, it all depends on CO... if he wants he will surely ask you so don't bother now


How about application to NSW for state sponsorship? They invite the application in hard form couriered/posted to them, means there is no online application.


----------



## expatdude

msohaibkhan said:


> How about the accountants? I am planning for NSW SS. Are there opportunities for an accountant there in Sydney?


I believe sydney is one of best city for every job like karachi & lahore


----------



## umm e abu

Hiki said:


> yes mine is brisbane 34


Is it fine if I share my CO name on this forum?


----------



## alihasan

umm e abu said:


> Is it fine if I share my CO name on this forum?


Share the initials like SM, LW etc but not the full name.


----------



## khanash

alihasan said:


> Share the initials like SM, LW etc but not the full name.


alihasan,i m about to lodge my application can u plz help me
i want to know what employment evidence did u give for ur experience?
secondly, i want to know how do we know that the evidence is enough or we need to add more.i mean when the case officer is assigned does he he change the status to met then u know that the documents r alright????


----------



## umm e abu

alihasan said:


> Share the initials like SM, LW etc but not the full name.


Jazak Allah khair brother.


----------



## umm e abu

umm e abu said:


> Is it fine if I share my CO name on this forum?


That's good! My CO initial is BK. he was allocated on 1st march, asked for form 80, I emailed him/her few days back and she replied to me that my application is still in verification process. She has already done my job verification by a direct call from australian consulate.


----------



## alihasan

khanash said:


> alihasan,i m about to lodge my application can u plz help me
> i want to know what employment evidence did u give for ur experience?
> secondly, i want to know how do we know that the evidence is enough or we need to add more.i mean when the case officer is assigned does he he change the status to met then u know that the documents r alright????


In my opinion, it is best to provide as much evidence as possible brother. I provided reference letters, labour contracts and salary certificate but I am not claiming points for experience. 
You can add stuff like salary slips, tax documents and bank statements etc.
The status will be "received". And the CO will send you email if she/he needs further proof. Don't worry brother.


----------



## alihasan

umm e abu said:


> Jazak Allah khair brother.


You are welcome brother. Are you a 189 applicant?


----------



## khanash

alihasan said:


> In my opinion, it is best to provide as much evidence as possible brother. I provided reference letters, labour contracts and salary certificate but I am not claiming points for experience.
> You can add stuff like salary slips, tax documents and bank statements etc.
> The status will be "received". And the CO will send you email if she/he needs further proof. Don't worry brother.


wow thank u so much for the quick response.
hope u get ur grant soon


----------



## alihasan

khanash said:


> wow thank u so much for the quick response.
> hope u get ur grant soon


Thanks brother.


----------



## IBT

khanash said:


> alihasan,i m about to lodge my application can u plz help me
> i want to know what employment evidence did u give for ur experience?
> secondly, i want to know how do we know that the evidence is enough or we need to add more.i mean when the case officer is assigned does he he change the status to met then u know that the documents r alright????


Aoa

In my case, I provided service certificates, reference letters from my bosses/colleagues, appreciation letters, copy of address cards but no salary slips or bank statements.....it worked for me. Actually, I didn't have salary slips from all of my previous employers and DIAC or ACS never explicitly asked for them....so I didn't feel any need for providing them. 

However, as a proof of salary, I asked my previous employers for a certificate that could show my last salary, designation, tenure, joining and resignation date, etc.....I also even provided corporate training letters from my employers that showed the local and overseas trainings sponsored by the company.

It's good to provide as much proof as possible....I think. Well....some people disagree and are of the view that you should only provide what is specifically asked. In my viewpoint, just provide all the proof and it should be okay.

Best of luck.


----------



## alihasan

Any grants today?


----------



## IBT

alihasan said:


> Any grants today?


Aoa

I don't think any grants will be issued today, as this is a long weekend (Friday - Monday) in Australia and today is a Labour Holiday.

DIAC will start their work from tomorrow (8th Oct). Everything is closed right now.


AH.


----------



## isythica

If we are claiming points for experience does that experience have to be backed up with assessment from ACS (Australian Computer Society) or is experience letter from employer enough?


----------



## umm e abu

alihasan said:


> You are welcome brother. Are you a 189 applicant?


Yes brother! I hv applied in internal auditor, CO was allocated on 1st march, and its 7 months now and my case is still in verification process, waiting for request for any further documents. Actually my daughter was born in July so might b my case is in low priority I hv already mailed them all documents after her birth. Lets see !!!


----------



## imranali82

expatdude said:


> I believe sydney is one of best city for every job like karachi & lahore


Since we are on the topic, anyone shedding some light on the Job scene for Mechanical Engineer, with over 8 years of Maintenance and management experience.... I somehow want to avoid perth, any opinion in this regard will be greatly appreciated.


Regards,
Imran


----------



## ali_jaff

umm e abu said:


> Yes brother! I hv applied in internal auditor, CO was allocated on 1st march, and its 7 months now and my case is still in verification process, waiting for request for any further documents. Actually my daughter was born in July so might b my case is in low priority I hv already mailed them all documents after her birth. Lets see !!!


 Not sure but I think priority is only decided by your Visa category which i Believe is 189.


----------



## nuked

Imran, I believe you should check seek and other recruitment websites for knowing mechanical/maintenance related jobs availability in other states. Are you in the oil/gas sector?

I just did a quick search with keyword "mechanical" on seek, and found number of jobs in Sydney, Brisbane, Darwin etc, though it returns the maximum of Perth jobs.


----------



## asad747

bukhari said:


> I am assuming it wont be the same for me.. got response from CO again couple of days back that SC are still going to take indefinite time for my case..



I checked your URL and found you've same CO as mine. MM T2... So please keep me updated on any updates. 

further more.. Your CO requested form 80 in May 2012, so i believe that SC are sent after CO receive FORM80. With average Time of SC of 12-15 months. You should expect your Medical/PCC request before the End of this year. 

All the best


----------



## asad747

umm e abu said:


> Yes brother! I hv applied in internal auditor, CO was allocated on 1st march, and its 7 months now and my case is still in verification process, waiting for request for any further documents. Actually my daughter was born in July so might b my case is in low priority I hv already mailed them all documents after her birth. Lets see !!!


Congrats on your Daughter, Her birth doesn't matter. It would have mattered only when CO has completed the process and near to give you grant & you request for delay due to pregnancy. 

Since you are 189 Category. Your Case must be gone in extended Security Checks which will take more than 1 years. 

Since SkillSelect started in July 2012, None of the Pakistanis on the record has got 189 Grant and is not even expected before Dec or Jan next year.


----------



## IBT

isythica said:


> If we are claiming points for experience does that experience have to be backed up with assessment from ACS (Australian Computer Society) or is experience letter from employer enough?



I think that should be the case, as ACS is the expert body to evaluate your experience pertinent to IT skills. DIAC is a different body that only runs the immigration and citizenship processes. It depends on other expert bodies to evaluate experience and make recommendations. 

However, DIAC can challenge and cross-check employment records but usually they will follow the recommendation of ACS. For example, if ACS says that you have only 4.5 years of experience for a specific occupation, DIAC will most probably go with it and will not accept points claimed for 5 years. 

After ACS assessment, the only valid experience and qualifications for immigration are the ones recommended by ACS in almost all the cases.....that's my understanding of the system.


----------



## SMShoaib

IBT said:


> I think that should be the case, as ACS is the expert body to evaluate your experience pertinent to IT skills. DIAC is a different body that only runs the immigration and citizenship processes. It depends on other expert bodies to evaluate experience and make recommendations.
> 
> However, DIAC can challenge and cross-check employment records but usually they will follow the recommendation of ACS. For example, if ACS says that you have only 4.5 years of experience for a specific occupation, DIAC will most probably go with it and will not accept points claimed for 5 years.
> 
> After ACS assessment, the only valid experience and qualifications for immigration are the ones recommended by ACS in almost all the cases.....that's my understanding of the system.


Good explanation. I would like to add one thing. The experience counts till the date you formally launch your application not till the date of your assessment. if ACS accepts your 4.5 years experience INCLUDING your current job you can still claim 5 years experience by doing following:
1. Lodge your application after at least 6 months from the date of ACS
2. Don't change your current job.


----------



## umm e abu

asad747 said:


> Congrats on your Daughter, Her birth doesn't matter. It would have mattered only when CO has completed the process and near to give you grant & you request for delay due to pregnancy.
> 
> Since you are 189 Category. Your Case must be gone in extended Security Checks which will take more than 1 years.
> 
> Since SkillSelect started in July 2012, None of the Pakistanis on the record has got 189 Grant and is not even expected before Dec or Jan next year.


Jazak Allah khair brother! UR MSG gave me so relief, inshaAllah Allah will do better for all of us and I pray we all get our grant very soon ameen.


----------



## mechman

imranali82 said:


> Since we are on the topic, anyone shedding some light on the Job scene for Mechanical Engineer, with over 8 years of Maintenance and management experience.... I somehow want to avoid perth, any opinion in this regard will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Imran


Why do you want to avoid perth when there are maximum jobs? Any specific reason?


----------



## samy25

Dear All

Once again got IELTS result ...
8.5/8.5/8/6.5
and ds time they held me back with writing module in which i always got 7.5 or 8 in previous takes. i am very numb ... u guys encouged me to do it again...it was same even second last time and that time reading was 6.5.. in which i always secured 8.5 even ds time..

So good luck all of u for ur speedy n successfull process, hope i will come out of this whirlpool someday.
regards
samy


----------



## mimran

samy25 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Once again got IELTS result ...
> 8.5/8.5/8/6.5
> and ds time they held me back with writing module in which i always got 7.5 or 8 in previous takes. i am very numb ... u guys encouged me to do it again...it was same even second last time and that time reading was 6.5.. in which i always secured 8.5 even ds time..
> 
> So good luck all of u for ur speedy n successfull process, hope i will come out of this whirlpool someday.
> regards
> samy


Hi

Yes dont loose hope. You will achieve it. In the mean time you can also look for regional opportunities , probably getting a TR and then applying for PR once you get there. But keep that as a last option, in case you are unable to achieve the desired marks.


----------



## expatdude

My Uncle recently went to Saudi Arabia with family, they did medical here of every person they had to do medical again after arriving there.

Now my question is do we have to do the same in Australia after arriving there ? or is this with ******** is in Saudi Arabia only


----------



## nuked

You mean, they went to Saudi as PR? Saudis have different rules, even UAE, you need to appear for medicals within their country in their Ministry approved medicals centers. 

FYI: I never did medicals in Karachi when going to UAE.

I dont think any such rules apply for Aus.


----------



## samy25

mimran said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes dont loose hope. You will achieve it. In the mean time you can also look for regional opportunities , probably getting a TR and then applying for PR once you get there. But keep that as a last option, in case you are unable to achieve the desired marks.


Thanks for your words. but knt go for 489 as the main requirement is job offer which i dnt have as offshore applicant. please all of you share any alternate you know.

regards


----------



## roposh

samy25 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Once again got IELTS result ...
> 8.5/8.5/8/6.5
> and ds time they held me back with writing module in which i always got 7.5 or 8 in previous takes. i am very numb ... u guys encouged me to do it again...it was same even second last time and that time reading was 6.5.. in which i always secured 8.5 even ds time..
> 
> So good luck all of u for ur speedy n successfull process, hope i will come out of this whirlpool someday.
> regards
> samy


Hard Luck SamY!

Don't lose hope, mate! If you can score this good in other modules there is every possibility that you can do well in wiritng too. 
Best wishes to you.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## waitingforoz

Hi

Was anyone on this forum asked to arrange for PCC from USA, even without ever having lived there? CO has asked to provide and I can't understand why?

Puzzled?!?


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> You mean, they went to Saudi as PR? Saudis have different rules, even UAE, you need to appear for medicals within their country in their Ministry approved medicals centers.
> 
> FYI: I never did medicals in Karachi when going to UAE.
> 
> I dont think any such rules apply for Aus.


They are on Akama. Yes you are saudis have different rules then others.


----------



## SMShoaib

waitingforoz said:


> Hi
> 
> Was anyone on this forum asked to arrange for PCC from USA, even without ever having lived there? CO has asked to provide and I can't understand why?
> 
> Puzzled?!?


PCC is needed only for those countries where the applicant has lived commutative at least 1 year in the last 10 years.

If you have not lived in USA, your CO is not suppose to ask USA PCC. If he asked, he might have did it mistakenly. He may want to write UAE PCC and instead he wrote USA PCC  

You may tell him that you never lived in USA.


----------



## Logical Bug

samy25 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Once again got IELTS result ...
> 8.5/8.5/8/6.5
> and ds time they held me back with writing module in which i always got 7.5 or 8 in previous takes. i am very numb ... u guys encouged me to do it again...it was same even second last time and that time reading was 6.5.. in which i always secured 8.5 even ds time..
> 
> So good luck all of u for ur speedy n successfull process, hope i will come out of this whirlpool someday.
> regards
> samy



AoA Dear Samy,

Brother, I'll highly recommend you to apply for a re-check. In your re-check application, attach your previous exam result to strengthen your point of view. There are maximum chances that your writing band would increase from 6.5 to at least 7.

A friend of mine did the same with positive outcome and trust me you have a very strong case. With excellent previous results and now 8/8+ in rest of the modules, you are going to get 7 in writing after re-checking. 

Do remember that writing is a subjective module and it does not have to-the-point answers. Two different examiners might give different marks depending upon their personal views about your writing and that's the fact IELTS management itself knows. Please go for re-check ..... !

Best Regards ....


----------



## alihasan

umm e abu said:


> Yes brother! I hv applied in internal auditor, CO was allocated on 1st march, and its 7 months now and my case is still in verification process, waiting for request for any further documents. Actually my daughter was born in July so might b my case is in low priority I hv already mailed them all documents after her birth. Lets see !!!


I agree with asad. The delay could be due to the external security checks.


----------



## alihasan

IBT said:


> Aoa
> 
> I don't think any grants will be issued today, as this is a long weekend (Friday - Monday) in Australia and today is a Labour Holiday.
> 
> DIAC will start their work from tomorrow (8th Oct). Everything is closed right now.
> 
> AH.


Aargh. I forgot about that. Hopefully we will see some grants on Tuesday.


----------



## SMShoaib

*Summary Sheet for 175/176 Medical Calls/Grant*

As per excel Sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Medical Call in Sept 2013: 02
Grants in Sept 2013: 05

Medical Calls in Oct 2013: 02
Grants in Oct 2013: 06


----------



## khanash

umm e abu said:


> Jazak Allah khair brother! UR MSG gave me so relief, inshaAllah Allah will do better for all of us and I pray we all get our grant very soon ameen.


umm e abu could u plz tell me what sort of verification DIAC does??what questions do they ask....i think its been a long time since i told my employer tht i ws applying and now i think i need to remind him again....


----------



## khanash

IBT said:


> Aoa
> 
> In my case, I provided service certificates, reference letters from my bosses/colleagues, appreciation letters, copy of address cards but no salary slips or bank statements.....it worked for me. Actually, I didn't have salary slips from all of my previous employers and DIAC or ACS never explicitly asked for them....so I didn't feel any need for providing them.
> 
> However, as a proof of salary, I asked my previous employers for a certificate that could show my last salary, designation, tenure, joining and resignation date, etc.....I also even provided corporate training letters from my employers that showed the local and overseas trainings sponsored by the company.
> 
> It's good to provide as much proof as possible....I think. Well....some people disagree and are of the view that you should only provide what is specifically asked. In my viewpoint, just provide all the proof and it should be okay.
> 
> Best of luck.



thank u IBT for a detailed reply...


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> They are on Akama. Yes you are saudis have different rules then others.


I just confirmed with a friend, for Saudi Ikama, you need to do Medicals Locally before a visa is issued from Pakistan consulate, and another medical is done by the employer in Saudi for visa stamping on passport.

For UAE its not the same case.


----------



## ali_jaff

asad747 said:


> Congrats on your Daughter, Her birth doesn't matter. It would have mattered only when CO has completed the process and near to give you grant & you request for delay due to pregnancy.
> 
> Since you are 189 Category. Your Case must be gone in extended Security Checks which will take more than 1 years.
> 
> Since SkillSelect started in July 2012, None of the Pakistanis on the record has got 189 Grant and is not even expected before Dec or Jan next year.


Is it possible or even advisable to change category from 189 to 190??


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> I just confirmed with a friend, for Saudi Ikama, you need to do Medicals Locally before a visa is issued from Pakistan consulate, and another medical is done by the employer in Saudi for visa stamping on passport.
> 
> For UAE its not the same case.


Wow. 2 medicals for one job. So atleast in some way Dubai rocks, as getting work permit and family visa is easy.... oh and not to mention Dubai having free zone as well.


----------



## Mack1982

samy25 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Once again got IELTS result ...
> 8.5/8.5/8/6.5
> and ds time they held me back with writing module in which i always got 7.5 or 8 in previous takes. i am very numb ... u guys encouged me to do it again...it was same even second last time and that time reading was 6.5.. in which i always secured 8.5 even ds time..
> 
> So good luck all of u for ur speedy n successfull process, hope i will come out of this whirlpool someday.
> regards
> samy


Don't worry. Keep trying. Took me 4 tries. And like someone else said, register multiple IELTS. I still have two registered. 
For writing get the IELTs blog writing service or get a teacher to correct your essays.


----------



## alihasan

ali_jaff said:


> Is it possible or even advisable to change category from 189 to 190??


I don't think it is possible.


----------



## Obi1

samy25 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Once again got IELTS result ...
> 8.5/8.5/8/6.5
> and ds time they held me back with writing module in which i always got 7.5 or 8 in previous takes. i am very numb ... u guys encouged me to do it again...it was same even second last time and that time reading was 6.5.. in which i always secured 8.5 even ds time..
> 
> So good luck all of u for ur speedy n successfull process, hope i will come out of this whirlpool someday.
> regards
> samy


Hi Sammy,
Do you think you did better than 6.5 in writing? if so i strongly urge you to go for re-mark [referred to as IELTS EOR] as i did the same in writing and my score increased to 7.

vi) Enquiry on Results (Re-mark facility) 
An Enquiry on Results - re-mark facility is available for a fee of PKR 9180/- payable to the respective British 
Council office. Candidates wishing to request a re-mark of the results must complete the IELTS Enquiry on
Results Form. You must attach your original Test Report Form and Standard Chartered Bank deposit slip / bank 
draft with this form http://www.britishcouncil.org/pakistan-ielts-result-enquiry-form.pdf

You must make this request within six weeks of your test date. Your test will be sent to Australia or England for re-marking by senior examiners.


----------



## umm e abu

khanash said:


> umm e abu could u plz tell me what sort of verification DIAC does??what questions do they ask....i think its been a long time since i told my employer tht i ws applying and now i think i need to remind him again....


Yeah brother definitely! Actually I received a call from australian consulate, actually she called me on my direct number in office, she asked me regarding my job, duties, how long u hv been working with this company, previous jobs, why did u leave UR last? Like these questions. So I replied her as I mentioned in my application. I said her if she wants to verify my current job and about previous jobs so she can call to HR also but she said no I m ok with all these verifications. I also mentioned her regarding my promotion cause I got promotion after logging my application so she also noted it. So it was kind of interview regarding My current and previous jobs. And I don't think so that she called to HR or my GM in my case.


----------



## Expat786

Hi all,

I got my invitation yesterday (07th Oct) under the 189 category with 65 points claim. My IELTS is L7.5/R8/W7.5/S8. I applied under accountant general - 221111.

The issue i am facing is that, i have overall 13 years of experience but have payslips for only last 4 years (my current employment), but do have references from all the past employers. As per ICAA (skilled employment assessment) i need to provide them with all payslips, which sounds very odd to me. One workaround to this problem could be that i provide them with my bank statements for the last 10 years that will show the salary being credited to my account. As i have claimed 8 years + experience, this should be sufficient.

Anyone had a similar issue at the time of applying for oz immi?? please share your experiences.


----------



## nuked

Expat786,

If you don't have payslips a statutory declaration, i.e. a declaration on stamp paper stating that you have worked and the bank statement shows the proof of salary plus reference letters from past employers should suffice.

Looking at the trends, and also not knowing how keenly you have been following this or other threads why did you not opt for 190? any specific reason as 189 has lower priority and lengthier security checks.

People should get back to you with their experiences.

All the best!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Expat786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my invitation yesterday (07th Oct) under the 189 category with 65 points claim. My IELTS is L7.5/R8/W7.5/S8. I applied under accountant general - 221111.
> 
> The issue i am facing is that, i have overall 13 years of experience but have payslips for only last 4 years (my current employment), but do have references from all the past employers. As per ICAA (skilled employment assessment) i need to provide them with all payslips, which sounds very odd to me. One workaround to this problem could be that i provide them with my bank statements for the last 10 years that will show the salary being credited to my account. As i have claimed 8 years + experience, this should be sufficient.
> 
> Anyone had a similar issue at the time of applying for oz immi?? please share your experiences.


Hi Expat786

Keep in mind that only your post qualification experience will count towards the points calculation. I hope you have count the experience after getting the core qualification of accountancy. If not, then its very likely that your application will be rejected. So if you want to save the huge amount of application fees, do consider and recalculate your points.

And yes, 190 is the better option. Decision is all yours. Cheers


----------



## Expat786

nuked said:


> Expat786,
> 
> If you don't have payslips a statutory declaration, i.e. a declaration on stamp paper stating that you have worked and the bank statement shows the proof of salary plus reference letters from past employers should suffice.
> 
> Looking at the trends, and also not knowing how keenly you have been following this or other threads why did you not opt for 190? any specific reason as 189 has lower priority and lengthier security checks.
> 
> People should get back to you with their experiences.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for the info. I just realized my mistake. I am now thinking of waiting for my invitation to expire after 2 months & then i will reapply just under the 190 category.


----------



## RockerX

I strongly suggest that you immediately go for a re-check of your ielts result. By this I mean that you should request the assessing authority to re-check your transcripts etc (they do charge a fee and refund it if your score increases)

There is a very high probability of a score increase in writing and speaking modules. I would say there is a 60 - 70 % chance. Go for it!

Also, it may sound strange to you but, many people have reported such behavior on part of the IELTS of late.

Do let us know whether you are going for the re-check or not...

Best of luck,

RX



samy25 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Once again got IELTS result ...
> 8.5/8.5/8/6.5
> and ds time they held me back with writing module in which i always got 7.5 or 8 in previous takes. i am very numb ... u guys encouged me to do it again...it was same even second last time and that time reading was 6.5.. in which i always secured 8.5 even ds time..
> 
> So good luck all of u for ur speedy n successfull process, hope i will come out of this whirlpool someday.
> regards
> samy


----------



## nuked

Expat786 said:


> Thanks for the info. I just realized my mistake. I am now thinking of waiting for my invitation to expire after 2 months & then i will reapply just under the 190 category.


You don't need to wait for it to expire, you can always have 2 EOIs, let the first invite expire itself you are not bound to apply on it. Go for it if you have State Sponsorship documents ready, this will increase your points too.

All the best, keep us posted.


----------



## IBT

ali_jaff said:


> Is it possible or even advisable to change category from 189 to 190??


As per my understanding, it is possible but not with the current application, as this is now locked in the system and the process is started. DIAC can't revert the entire process and use the same application now for 190. Also, they have to plan many things and each 189/190 applicant is regarded as an entry in their database (a data point) and used for various reportings and calculations.

You can only do it by restarting the entire case again and apply for 190 right from the scratch. This would mean that you have to again apply for EOI, get state sponsorship, give IELTS (if expired), and most importantly make another payment of more than 3000 dollars. 

Consequently, you will have two applications in the system. If you get a grant based on 190 before 189 or vice versa, you can always withdraw the other application.

That's my understanding of the system.


----------



## Impatient22

Checkout my signature guys......!!!!

Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:

Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. . 
May All goes well in future also... Aameeen


----------



## aamirrehman

Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:


Heartiest Congratulations. Its only because of the blessings of great Almighty Allah.

Enjoy the moment.


----------



## Cognos Man

Impatient! your patience paid off  Congrats yaar.. double enjoy your Eid.. 



Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen



Congratulations dear...Prayers and best wishes for the settlement phase !!!!


----------



## shawais

Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen


Waoo great news my friend ....MASHALLAH 
what r the plans now? When will u move?


----------



## msvayani

Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen


Congrats Impatient! All the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## Impatient22

shawais said:


> Waoo great news my friend ....MASHALLAH
> what r the plans now? When will u move?


Sorting out few things... may be by december... will keep u all posted


----------



## roposh

Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen


Heartiest Congratulations Impatient22!!!!!! Finally your long wait is over 

Best of luck for your future! 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## millinium_bug

Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen


Congrats dude  wish you all the best for your future 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## ali_jaff

IBT said:


> As per my understanding, it is possible but not with the current application, as this is now locked in the system and the process is started. DIAC can't revert the entire process and use the same application now for 190. Also, they have to plan many things and each 189/190 applicant is regarded as an entry in their database (a data point) and used for various reportings and calculations.
> 
> You can only do it by restarting the entire case again and apply for 190 right from the scratch. This would mean that you have to again apply for EOI, get state sponsorship, give IELTS (if expired), and most importantly make another payment of more than 3000 dollars.
> 
> Consequently, you will have two applications in the system. If you get a grant based on 190 before 189 or vice versa, you can always withdraw the other application.
> 
> That's my understanding of the system.


Thanks bro. SO in short stuck with 189. Lets hope kay sabar ka phal meetha hho ga!!


----------



## SMShoaib

Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen





SMShoaib said:


> 4th July 2013, 12:50 PM
> 
> ... You are not very far from the grant. Keeping the current trend, I guess, within two months you will hear some good news .
> May be CO ask you to redo your medicals



wow man congratulation :horn:
All the best for your future lane:

Are your still impatient or cooling down


----------



## waseem_expat

Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen


heartiest congratulations man  your wait is finally over ..


----------



## samy25

Logical Bug said:


> AoA Dear Samy,
> 
> Brother, I'll highly recommend you to apply for a re-check. In your re-check application, attach your previous exam result to strengthen your point of view. There are maximum chances that your writing band would increase from 6.5 to at least 7.
> 
> A friend of mine did the same with positive outcome and trust me you have a very strong case. With excellent previous results and now 8/8+ in rest of the modules, you are going to get 7 in writing after re-checking.
> 
> Do remember that writing is a subjective module and it does not have to-the-point answers. Two different examiners might give different marks depending upon their personal views about your writing and that's the fact IELTS management itself knows. Please go for re-check ..... !
> 
> Best Regards ....


Thank you so much for advice... I did that after reading your post.. but i attached only this test. IDP asked me to attach only recent one, as they have all the record of previous tests.


----------



## samy25

insanesanatic said:


> I would not like to broadcast this but I gave IELTS 10 times to get 8 band in each.
> 
> Try again, and hopefully you will get it. Register for 2-4 IELTS exams at the same time. I know its expensive but its cheaper than Australia.
> 
> 
> TR is worthless, there is 0.01% of getting a job on it. The thing is that if Australian firms don't hire nations/PR/NZ nationals then they have to pay higher tax and re-train their employees.
> 
> I think its 2% of the profits and no firms wants to sponsor you and waste this 2%.
> 
> 
> So apply for PR only.
> 
> I know, I am on TR right now.


Thank you so much for giving me hope n encourge me to sit one more time. but i just applied for re check ...let see wat is in the stor for me?? please pray for me guys...n i am really touched for the support and hope i get from all of u


----------



## cyberkidpk

Expat786 said:


> Thanks for the info. I just realized my mistake. I am now thinking of waiting for my invitation to expire after 2 months & then i will reapply just under the 190 category.


Nuked is right, on looking at the current scenario, I too have made the second eoi and already got invited for WA Ss.
Now Waiting for my contract.


----------



## samy25

Mack1982 said:


> Don't worry. Keep trying. Took me 4 tries. And like someone else said, register multiple IELTS. I still have two registered.
> For writing get the IELTs blog writing service or get a teacher to correct your essays.


i got 7 and 7.5 in my previous writing modules..


----------



## samy25

Obi1 said:


> Hi Sammy,
> Do you think you did better than 6.5 in writing? if so i strongly urge you to go for re-mark [referred to as IELTS EOR] as i did the same in writing and my score increased to 7.
> 
> vi) Enquiry on Results (Re-mark facility)
> An Enquiry on Results - re-mark facility is available for a fee of PKR 9180/- payable to the respective British
> Council office. Candidates wishing to request a re-mark of the results must complete the IELTS Enquiry on
> Results Form. You must attach your original Test Report Form and Standard Chartered Bank deposit slip / bank
> draft with this form http://www.britishcouncil.org/pakistan-ielts-result-enquiry-form.pdf
> 
> You must make this request within six weeks of your test date. Your test will be sent to Australia or England for re-marking by senior examiners.



thank you for your words. i already applied for re check on say of another forum member but IDP charged me 17000 for that. i dnt mind even more if i get 7


----------



## samy25

RockerX said:


> I strongly suggest that you immediately go for a re-check of your ielts result. By this I mean that you should request the assessing authority to re-check your transcripts etc (they do charge a fee and refund it if your score increases)
> 
> There is a very high probability of a score increase in writing and speaking modules. I would say there is a 60 - 70 % chance. Go for it!
> 
> Also, it may sound strange to you but, many people have reported such behavior on part of the IELTS of late.
> 
> Do let us know whether you are going for the re-check or not...
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> RX


thanks bro, i already applied tomorrow.. plz pray


----------



## msohaibkhan

Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen


Heartiest congratulations.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Assalam O Alaikum every one!
I am an external Auditor by profession and ACCA Member and want to immigrate to Australia. I just cleared Ielts yesterday.The next step is Qualification assessment. There are three bodies currently conducting migration assessment for External Auditors i.e.
CPA;
ICAA; and
IPA.
Is there anyone on this forum who is from my profession? As i want an advice as to which body should i approach for Migration Assessment?


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> Assalam O Alaikum every one!
> I am an external Auditor by profession and ACCA Member and want to immigrate to Australia. I just cleared Ielts yesterday.The next step is Qualification assessment. There are three bodies currently conducting migration assessment for External Auditors i.e.
> CPA;
> ICAA; and
> IPA.
> Is there anyone on this forum who is from my profession? As i want an advice as to which body should i approach for Migration Assessment?


I know a member in this forum who got his skills assessed from ICAA as external auditor.


----------



## Impatient22

SMShoaib said:


> wow man congratulation :horn:
> All the best for your future lane:
> 
> Are your still impatient or cooling down



Haahaaahaa... Its in blood u seee  
Now its impatience for flyinggg.... 
Then it will be of settling down...
Then..... Then ... Then........ never ending list


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> I know a member in this forum who got his skills assessed from ICAA as external auditor.


Can you please name him? and also what was your experience as i can see you also approached ICAA for assessment? What are the documents you sent to ICAA?


----------



## alihasan

By the grace of Allah almighty, I got my grant today.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> Can you please name him? and also what was your experience as i can see you also approached ICAA for assessment? What are the documents you sent to ICAA?


I am not able to recall him as he is not the active user. Yes I have also approached ICAA. U may find the list of documents to be submitted with the application in the following link

If you're fully or partially recognised member


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hi folks

I am sharing timelines of two 189er indian accountants

189 (211112-mgmt acct)ielts27/3-8 bands AssessmentICAA-4/6 EOI 6/6 - 65 points Invite 17/6 Lodged 25/6 CO 11/9 Medicals11/9 PCC 12/9 Grant 20/9

221111 | ICAA 26Jun | EOI (189,65 points) 27Jun | Invite 15Jul | Lodged 22Jul | PCC 11Sep | Meds 26Aug | CO (Team 33 Brisbane) 18Sep |Addl docs 23Sep | Grant 25Sep |

It is evident that both get the 189 visa grants within 3 months, despite the fact that they also belong to the risky country (though not as much risky as our country is). Now I want to invite suggestions regarding my application, whether to apply under 189 or 190, as I am also an accountant. Merits to be mentioned is that I don't want to limit myself to one state only (as I will try my best to search job in every state), and on the other side can't wait for lengthy SC process as well. Bit confused, please help.


----------



## nuked

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I am sharing timelines of two 189er indian accountants
> 
> 189 (211112-mgmt acct)ielts27/3-8 bands AssessmentICAA-4/6 EOI 6/6 - 65 points Invite 17/6 Lodged 25/6 CO 11/9 Medicals11/9 PCC 12/9 Grant 20/9
> 
> 221111 | ICAA 26Jun | EOI (189,65 points) 27Jun | Invite 15Jul | Lodged 22Jul | PCC 11Sep | Meds 26Aug | CO (Team 33 Brisbane) 18Sep |Addl docs 23Sep | Grant 25Sep |
> 
> It is evident that both get the 189 visa grants within 3 months, despite the fact that they also belong to the risky country (though not as much risky as our country is). Now I want to invite suggestions regarding my application, whether to apply under 189 or 190, as I am also an accountant. Merits to be mentioned is that I don't want to limit myself to one state only (as I will try my best to search job in every state), and on the other side can't wait for lengthy SC process as well. Bit confused, please help.


The trends simply show 190 at the shortest length. I am not aware of any legal obligations for state sponsorship. I have only come to know from this forum only that it is a moral obligation but I do doubt that it might turn up nasty when you are acquiring citizenship (no confirmed reports for this yet, just my assumptions) 

Anyhow, 2 years should not be a matter, I would still insist applying on 190, you can either wait 2 years in Pakistan with 189, or fly within 6-8 months with 190, and spend 2 years in Aus, choices are yours.

All the best!


----------



## usman.shahid

alihasan said:


> By the grace of Allah almighty, I got my grant today.


at what time of day u got grant email and what is your team? also share your CO initials. thanks


----------



## SMShoaib

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I am sharing timelines of two 189er indian accountants
> 
> 189 (211112-mgmt acct)ielts27/3-8 bands AssessmentICAA-4/6 EOI 6/6 - 65 points Invite 17/6 Lodged 25/6 CO 11/9 Medicals11/9 PCC 12/9 Grant 20/9
> 
> 221111 | ICAA 26Jun | EOI (189,65 points) 27Jun | Invite 15Jul | Lodged 22Jul | PCC 11Sep | Meds 26Aug | CO (Team 33 Brisbane) 18Sep |Addl docs 23Sep | Grant 25Sep |
> 
> It is evident that both get the 189 visa grants within 3 months, despite the fact that they also belong to the risky country (though not as much risky as our country is). Now I want to invite suggestions regarding my application, whether to apply under 189 or 190, as I am also an accountant. Merits to be mentioned is that I don't want to limit myself to one state only (as I will try my best to search job in every state), and on the other side can't wait for lengthy SC process as well. Bit confused, please help.


You published only two timelines, I can publish more than 100 timelines of 189 indian applicants who received grants within 3 months. 

The definition of DIBC HR countries is also varies from country to country. Despite India is HR country, DIBC treat them as LR countries due to the diplomatic ties between two countries.

So bro, stuck with the timelines of Pakistani applicants for correct estimations.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Expat786

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi Expat786
> 
> Keep in mind that only your post qualification experience will count towards the points calculation. I hope you have count the experience after getting the core qualification of accountancy. If not, then its very likely that your application will be rejected. So if you want to save the huge amount of application fees, do consider and recalculate your points.
> 
> And yes, 190 is the better option. Decision is all yours. Cheers


Hi,

You have made a very valid point here. I think i will approach ICAA for my skilled employment assessment just to be on the safe side. I got my ACCA membership in 2010, so based on that i can claim only 3 years as PQE, although i did by B.Com & MA Economics back in 1999 & 2003 respectively, which would give me 13 years experience. To me its better to pay ICAA $450 & know the outcome instead of paying the visa fee of $3,060.

Thanks


----------



## msohaibkhan

SMShoaib said:


> You published only two timelines, I can publish more than 100 timelines of 189 indian applicants who received grants within 3 months.
> 
> The definition of DIBC HR countries is also varies from country to country. Despite India is HR country, DIBC treat them as LR countries due to the diplomatic ties between two countries.
> 
> So bro, stuck with the timelines of Pakistani applicants for correct estimations.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Thanks Shoaib and nuked for the sincere suggestions. Now I've cleared my mind and will go for 190 Insha'Allah. Just praying that NSW keeps my occupation in their list till I receive my skills outcome. I have found that only NSW is currently inviting accountants to their states, so fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## Logical Bug

samy25 said:


> Thank you so much for advice... I did that after reading your post.. but i attached only this test. IDP asked me to attach only recent one, as they have all the record of previous tests.


My pleasure to help my brothers/sisters here. And I am very happy that you are going for re-checking. I am 99.99% sure you are going to make it. Best of luck ....


----------



## dragonfly21

Does anyone have an idea how long its taking for CO to get appointed and for grant at present (for 189 visa)??


----------



## Logical Bug

samy25 said:


> thank you for your words. i already applied for re check on say of another forum member but IDP charged me 17000 for that. i dnt mind even more if i get 7


Samy brother, you would get your money back if your band is increased. Be hopeful to get a double happiness ....


----------



## alihasan

usman.shahid said:


> at what time of day u got grant email and what is your team? also share your CO initials. thanks


7:35 am UAE time. LW team 4 Adelaide.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Expat786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have made a very valid point here. I think i will approach ICAA for my skilled employment assessment just to be on the safe side. I got my ACCA membership in 2010, so based on that i can claim only 3 years as PQE, although i did by B.Com & MA Economics back in 1999 & 2003 respectively, which would give me 13 years experience. To me its better to pay ICAA $450 & know the outcome instead of paying the visa fee of $3,060.
> 
> Thanks


Yes I am afraid that your only 3 years experience will be counted as in B.Com and MA, you hadn't cover all the 9 subjects required for the positive skills outcome. So technically speaking, your experience will be counted skilled one only after getting ACCA membership. I hope this will help.


----------



## roposh

alihasan said:


> By the grace of Allah almighty, I got my grant today.


Heartiest Congratulations Ali!!!!! 

So Happy for you  Wish you all the best for future! 

regards
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Timeline of another Pakistani Applicant (Ali Hasan) who got grant today!

CivilEngineer233211|IELTS:L8.0,R9.0,W8.0,S7.5|EA Ack/EA +ve:30-4-13/25-7-13|EOI Sub:12-8-13|WA SS Appl/Appr:15-8-13/19-8-13|Visa Lodged21-8-13|Med & PCC: 10-9-13 |CO:25-9-13 - *GRant; TODAY*


regards,
Roposh


----------



## umm e abu

alihasan said:


> By the grace of Allah almighty, I got my grant today.


MashaAllah and mabrook brother! Good luck for UR future.


----------



## aamirrehman

alihasan said:


> 7:35 am UAE time. LW team 4 Adelaide.


Hi Alihasan,

Heartiest Congratulations to you. Its only because of the blessings of great Almighty Allah.

You had a really quick grant (Mashah Allah). Are you single or married? Did you know of any employement verification performed in your case? Any idea whether your case was referred for SC check?


----------



## Waqarali20005

I am bit confused about the Skilled employment points and need the advice of senior learned members of this forum. I am ACCA and i passed all of my exams in 2007 but my membership starts from 2010. So my skilled employment starts after 2007 or 2010? As CPA Australia quotes 
*"A. CPA Australia recognises the exams of the following professional accounting bodies towards some core knowledge requirements:

American Institute of Certified Public Accountants
Association of Chartered Certified Accountants....
*
which implies that i have completed my qualification which is at par to the Australian Graduation. 

Also how much points for qualification i would be able to claim??


----------



## usman.shahid

alihasan said:


> 7:35 am UAE time. LW team 4 Adelaide.


I also applied on 2nd August but still waiting for grant....i have not been contacted by my CO yet and don't know what's going on my application. I also front loaded medicals and PCC. When i call them they told me that CO was assigned on 4th Sep. other than this they don't tell anything whether SC is started on my app or not....I have also emailed CO but he/she don't reply. totally depressed. Do someone know how to check whats going on?? Do they tell applicant over phone if SC is started or not. 

anyone having such experience???


----------



## usman.shahid

I applied for 190 on 2nd August but still waiting for grant....i have not been contacted by my CO yet and don't know what's going on my application. I also front loaded medicals and PCC. When i call them they told me that CO was assigned on 4th Sep. other than this they don't tell anything whether SC is started on my app or not....I have also emailed CO but he/she don't reply. totally depressed. Do someone know how to check whats going on?? Do they tell applicant over phone if SC is started or not. 

anyone having such experience???


----------



## bhashmi

alihasan said:


> By the grace of Allah almighty, I got my grant today.


Congrats..Ali for Grant


----------



## msohaibkhan

usman.shahid said:


> I applied for 190 on 2nd August but still waiting for grant....i have not been contacted by my CO yet and don't know what's going on my application. I also front loaded medicals and PCC. When i call them they told me that CO was assigned on 4th Sep. other than this they don't tell anything whether SC is started on my app or not....I have also emailed CO but he/she don't reply. totally depressed. Do someone know how to check whats going on?? Do they tell applicant over phone if SC is started or not.
> 
> anyone having such experience???


I think you will get the direct grant Insha'Allah. Cheer up.


----------



## roposh

usman.shahid said:


> I applied for 190 on 2nd August but still waiting for grant....i have not been contacted by my CO yet and don't know what's going on my application. I also front loaded medicals and PCC. When i call them they told me that CO was assigned on 4th Sep. other than this they don't tell anything whether SC is started on my app or not....I have also emailed CO but he/she don't reply. totally depressed. Do someone know how to check whats going on?? Do they tell applicant over phone if SC is started or not.
> 
> anyone having such experience???


Relax Usman!!

On average it takes around 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant, provided that you have submitted all the required docs. Wait for 20 odd mroe days. I am sure you'll get your grant before Nov 02, 2013.

Yes there are always exceptions, there are poeple who got their grants in 1 month and some got even after 3/4 months but looking at a trend, its safe to assume that the average time ranges from 1.5 to 3 months.

Others may disagree but to me, if CO is not contacting you it could be a good sign and you might get a direct grant. You should only worried if you don't get a grant even after 3 months of lodging your application.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Destination Journey

Guys,

anyone from Melbourne here? or anyone who knows someone in Melbourne? plz reply me in private...thanks...


----------



## samy25

Logical Bug said:


> Samy brother, you would get your money back if your band is increased. Be hopeful to get a double happiness ....


Thanks alot for praying n wishes...
n I cant be brother , i am a female applicant


----------



## khanash

alihasan said:


> 7:35 am UAE time. LW team 4 Adelaide.


congratulations and best of luck for the future


----------



## khanash

alihasan said:


> By the grace of Allah almighty, I got my grant today.


did u frontload form 80 as well.....


----------



## expatdude

Has any one gave feedback reply for the CO after grant ?


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> Has any one gave feedback reply for the CO after grant ?


What kind of feedback?


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> What kind of feedback?


Like compliment of CO & services; in my case i want to appreciate my CO corporation. Is it wise able to email on the team address ? IMO its not !!!


----------



## Aladdin.lb

samy25 said:


> Thanks for your words. but knt go for 489 as the main requirement is job offer which i dnt have as offshore applicant. please all of you share any alternate you know.
> 
> regards



Hi Samy25,

I understand how frustrating it can be, myself got stuck with IELTS writing module for 1.5 years and it took me 7 trials. Dont lose hope you are almost there. Remember practice makes it perfect, and I would advise you to check the tips on youtube for the writing tips, they really helped me a lot.

Best
Aladdin


----------



## mimran

Hello friends

Got my PCC call today. Praying for all friends to get quick calls and grants.


----------



## mimran

Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen


Congrats and best of wishes for the move.


----------



## roposh

expatdude said:


> Like compliment of CO & services; in my case i want to appreciate my CO corporation. Is it wise able to email on the team address ? IMO its not !!!


Bhai mere!!! itni fikkar naa kar yaaar


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> Like compliment of CO & services; in my case i want to appreciate my CO corporation. Is it wise able to email on the team address ? IMO its not !!!


I did send out a polite thank you email. doesnt harm.


----------



## ahmed1981

congrats to people who got grants lately. pakistani 190 applicants are so lucky that they dont go through security checks. it is really strange to me that 189 applicants have to wait for so long though. 

recently i was shocked to see that all 190 iranian applicants have been waiting for their grants sine sept/oct 2012......not even 1 grant. maybe just 2 people who also took them 11-12 months to get grant.....its really scary. 

it doesnt make sense how the system works!


----------



## roposh

mimran said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my PCC call today. Praying for all friends to get quick calls and grants.


WoW Great news Imran!!!

You are almost there, mate!! 

Get ready for the *GOLDEN *email 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## expatdude

Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen


Congrats to you, happy for your grant.


----------



## umm e abu

dragonfly21 said:


> Does anyone have an idea how long its taking for CO to get appointed and for grant at present (for 189 visa)??


Brother! It takes around 7 to 10 wks for CO allocation, and standard time period for visa grant for 189 is about 12 months. But u belong from India so may b u hv a chance to get the grant before 12 months. Sometimes it takes more than a yr, actually varies upon case to case.


----------



## mechman

Congratulations impatient


----------



## oracle.dba

I have appeared in IELTS exam and got 6.5 (L-7, W-6.5 S-6.5 R-6),
I need 7 band in each section to apply for immigration. I am Database Administrator, and I need SS from Victoria... I have really given my best, but could not get 7 band in each section.


----------



## Hiki

asad747 said:


> Congrats on your Daughter, Her birth doesn't matter. It would have mattered only when CO has completed the process and near to give you grant & you request for delay due to pregnancy.
> 
> Since you are 189 Category. Your Case must be gone in extended Security Checks which will take more than 1 years.
> 
> Since SkillSelect started in July 2012, None of the Pakistanis on the record has got 189 Grant and is not even expected before Dec or Jan next year.


correct ur statement bro ... till now 1 pakistani female have got her 189 grant in May 2013 .. in september 2 pakistani males but onshore have also got their 189 .... Rest we all are i the que `


----------



## Hiki

alihasan said:


> By the grace of Allah almighty, I got my grant today.


Congrats Bro


----------



## expatdude

oracle.dba said:


> I have appeared in IELTS exam and got 6.5 (L-7, W-6.5 S-6.5 R-6),
> I need 7 band in each section to apply for immigration. I am Database Administrator, and I need SS from Victoria... I have really given my best, but could not get 7 band in each section.


Did you see other states where there is less requirement of IELTS. Try checking in every state and apply. Meanwhile try getting high score 

Following are the best resources available freely on internet for IELTS. First two are awesome.

IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Home
Free IELTS preparationDominic Cole's IELTS and Beyond
IELTS | Foreign Educator Teaching System
IELTS Mock Papers | LearnEnglish | British Council


----------



## Hiki

hey can seniors help me out ?
once application is lodged and meds etc done you cant change ur visa class . but if i want to apply under 190 will i have to start over from the beginning ? 
will i have to submit the visa fees again ?
What about 189 visa fees can it be refunded ?


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hiki said:


> hey can seniors help me out ?
> once application is lodged and meds etc done you cant change ur visa class . but if i want to apply under 190 will i have to start over from the beginning ?
> will i have to submit the visa fees again ?
> What about 189 visa fees can it be refunded ?


I read in some post that the visa fee can not be refunded or adjusted in any case, even if you are switching your visa class. Since your 189 visa is in progress, I doubt that you can submit another EOI. Senior members can clarify this.


----------



## nuked

Hiki said:


> hey can seniors help me out ?
> once application is lodged and meds etc done you cant change ur visa class . but if i want to apply under 190 will i have to start over from the beginning ?
> will i have to submit the visa fees again ?
> What about 189 visa fees can it be refunded ?


If you have paid the fees, it cannot be refunded unless their is some genuine reason behind it, your motives seem different  In Short if you have paid for 189, lets wait and watch. 

You can always apply for a second visa, but whichever grant comes first you need to write to DIAC/DIBP and cancel the one that is pending. :rain:

I tell you this coz I read it on this forum somewhere, let me find it, I will share it with you soon.


----------



## expatdude

Hiki said:


> hey can seniors help me out ?
> once application is lodged and meds etc done you cant change ur visa class . but if i want to apply under 190 will i have to start over from the beginning ?
> will i have to submit the visa fees again ?
> What about 189 visa fees can it be refunded ?


IMO it would not be possible. If anyone know the full detail or have been through this process please comment and help hiki.


----------



## usman.shahid

Hiki said:


> hey can seniors help me out ?
> once application is lodged and meds etc done you cant change ur visa class . but if i want to apply under 190 will i have to start over from the beginning ?
> will i have to submit the visa fees again ?
> What about 189 visa fees can it be refunded ?


Its totally possible to apply for 190 visa where 189 is pending....whichever grant comes later will automatically cancel the earlier grant. So if 189 comes earlier then withdraw the 190 visa application so that it may not cancel 189 grant, vice versa, if 190 come first than no need to withdraw 189 application as 189 allows you to live anywhere in Australia and gives u this extra freedom, so u don't have to worry to withdraw it. 

Visa fees will not be refunded but its totally legal to have 2 applications. I have seen few close examples of such cases.


----------



## usman.shahid

msohaibkhan said:


> I read in some post that the visa fee can not be refunded or adjusted in any case, even if you are switching your visa class. Since your 189 visa is in progress, I doubt that you can submit another EOI. Senior members can clarify this.


Another EOI can be submitted even if other application is in progress....i have first have information on this where CO also confirmed the same.


----------



## Cognos Man

Wao!.. Biggest news for me in recent times. Congrats yaar.



mimran said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my PCC call today. Praying for all friends to get quick calls and grants.


----------



## mimran

Cognos Man said:


> Wao!.. Biggest news for me in recent times. Congrats yaar.


Yes hopefully you will also receive the call soon. It seems 175/176 patience have really been tested in this security check . Good luck.


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Once again got IELTS result ...
> 8.5/8.5/8/6.5
> and ds time they held me back with writing module in which i always got 7.5 or 8 in previous takes. i am very numb ... u guys encouged me to do it again...it was same even second last time and that time reading was 6.5.. in which i always secured 8.5 even ds time..
> 
> So good luck all of u for ur speedy n successfull process, hope i will come out of this whirlpool someday.
> regards
> samy


If you are sure about your reading part, you can go for a re-check


----------



## opfian

Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen


Mashallah mabrooooook!!


----------



## alihasan

roposh said:


> Heartiest Congratulations Ali!!!!!
> 
> So Happy for you  Wish you all the best for future!
> 
> regards
> Roposh


Thanks brother. Best of luck to you too.



umm e abu said:


> MashaAllah and mabrook brother! Good luck for UR future.


Shukran ya habibi. Best of luck to you too.


----------



## alihasan

aamirrehman said:


> Hi Alihasan,
> 
> Heartiest Congratulations to you. Its only because of the blessings of great Almighty Allah.
> 
> You had a really quick grant (Mashah Allah). Are you single or married? Did you know of any employement verification performed in your case? Any idea whether your case was referred for SC check?


Allah kareem brother. I am single. I dunno if any employment checks were performed but most probably they weren't. Since I didn't claim any points for employment. I dunno about security checks, the CO only communicated with me only twice. Once on 1st October to ask about the relevant documents like IELTS, degree, EA letter and passport (although I front-loaded everything). Then today to give the grant letter.


----------



## aamirrehman

alihasan said:


> Allah kareem brother. I am single. I dunno if any employment checks were performed but most probably they weren't. Since I didn't claim any points for employment. I dunno about security checks, the CO only communicated with me only twice. Once on 1st October to ask about the relevant documents like IELTS, degree, EA letter and passport (although I front-loaded everything). Then today to give the grant letter.


Can you suggest your CO team and initials?


----------



## bukhari

mimran said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my PCC call today. Praying for all friends to get quick calls and grants.


OMG Imran.. so good to hear that.. it feels like i got the email.. seriously.. very happy for you!


----------



## bukhari

Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen


Yay Bro.. thinking some good bhangra steps for you..


----------



## alihasan

bhashmi said:


> Congrats..Ali for Grant


Thanks brother.



khanash said:


> congratulations and best of luck for the future


Thanks. Best of luck to you too.



khanash said:


> did u frontload form 80 as well.....


Yes.



Hiki said:


> Congrats Bro


Thanks bro.


----------



## RockerX

Congratulations and very well done. All the best.

When are you planning to make the initial move?Few days earlier you had mentioned in other posts that you would move immediately after the grant. So are you moving to Sydney immediately or will you wait 2 -3 months? 

On a side note, I got my grant 1 month back and am still thinking whether to move to Sydney in December or I should wait till January; Some people mentioned that in December, there are too many holidays in Australia and IT job market is low in Dec...Not sure how correct that is or what would be the best option? What do you think?

Regards,

RX



Impatient22 said:


> Checkout my signature guys......!!!!
> 
> Yeaaaa Alhamdulillah got the Grant Notification todayyyy :cheer2::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys.... I m so so so excited n tht I m short of words now.. .
> May All goes well in future also... Aameeen


----------



## RockerX

All the best Samy25. I sincerely hope that they do increase your score. Do update us when you receive the result!

And remember: Do-not give up! If you really want to achieve something, never ever give up!...you may fail the test once, you may fail twice, you may fail thrice but there will be a time when you shall finally succeed. Slow and steady wins the race!

All the best and keep your spirits high!

Regards,

RX




samy25 said:


> thanks bro, i already applied tomorrow.. plz pray


----------



## RockerX

Excellent news mimran / imi. Very well done. Really happy to see your med / pcc call. Since you had already front-loaded your meds and pcc (I assume that to be the case), you should be getting your grant very very soon.

All the best my friend!

Regards,

RX



mimran said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my PCC call today. Praying for all friends to get quick calls and grants.


----------



## saydur

mimran said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my PCC call today. Praying for all friends to get quick calls and grants.


Great!!


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> OMG Imran.. so good to hear that.. it feels like i got the email.. seriously.. very happy for you!


Thanks for your wishes. Just hang in there and dont worry, you will also get call soon InshAllah. Hopefully all 17X get calls within this year.


----------



## mimran

RockerX said:


> Excellent news mimran / imi. Very well done. Really happy to see your med / pcc call. Since you had already front-loaded your meds and pcc (I assume that to be the case), you should be getting your grant very very soon.
> 
> All the best my friend!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX



Yes, actually I frontloaded my medicals in Aug which got finalized last month. PCC, I will submit within 1-2 days and praying for grant. Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

mimran said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my PCC call today. Praying for all friends to get quick calls and grants.



Mabrook !!!


----------



## Cyima

RockerX said:


> Congratulations and very well done. All the best.
> 
> When are you planning to make the initial move?Few days earlier you had mentioned in other posts that you would move immediately after the grant. So are you moving to Sydney immediately or will you wait 2 -3 months?
> 
> On a side note, I got my grant 1 month back and am still thinking whether to move to Sydney in December or I should wait till January; Some people mentioned that in December, there are too many holidays in Australia and IT job market is low in Dec...Not sure how correct that is or what would be the best option? What do you think?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Basically December and January is a slow period for the job market, specially December ... every one is gone on holidays and offices and workplaces aren't back to their 100% till the end of January..that doesn't mean there is no work.. but yeah.. its more difficult if you are new..


----------



## oracle.dba

expatdude said:


> Did you see other states where there is less requirement of IELTS. Try checking in every state and apply. Meanwhile try getting high score
> 
> Following are the best resources available freely on internet for IELTS. First two are awesome.
> 
> IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Home
> Free IELTS preparationDominic Cole's IELTS and Beyond
> IELTS | Foreign Educator Teaching System
> IELTS Mock Papers | LearnEnglish | British Council


I have checked all states, Database Administrator are required in Victoria and ACT states, and both states requirement are 7 band in each section.
Thanks for the links, but I know I can not get 7 band in each section, I have already given my best.


----------



## nuked

oracle.dba said:


> I have checked all states, Database Administrator are required in Victoria and ACT states, and both states requirement are 7 band in each section.
> Thanks for the links, but I know I can not get 7 band in each section, I have already given my best.


I wish we had a dislike button for such posts, I don't want to bring your morale down, but why do you think that way?


----------



## sunnyyy

alihasan said:


> By the grace of Allah almighty, I got my grant today.


Congrats!!


----------



## Impatient22

RockerX said:


> Congratulations and very well done. All the best.
> 
> When are you planning to make the initial move?Few days earlier you had mentioned in other posts that you would move immediately after the grant. So are you moving to Sydney immediately or will you wait 2 -3 months?
> 
> On a side note, I got my grant 1 month back and am still thinking whether to move to Sydney in December or I should wait till January; Some people mentioned that in December, there are too many holidays in Australia and IT job market is low in Dec...Not sure how correct that is or what would be the best option? What do you think?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Yea I planned to move immediately, but since yesterday we are in analyzing mode, calculating time for notice period i.e. one month... that would take us to mid November. Since job market will be low in december so we are now thinking to move by mid december.... Lets see, we are seeking advice from our friends in sydney also. So its thinking/planning game now.


----------



## oracle.dba

nuked said:


> I wish we had a dislike button for such posts, I don't want to bring your morale down, but why do you think that way?


Firstly, I am not here to discourage anyone, I am sharing my experience. Why I think so is because, I joined AEO for preparation, and practiced over 4 months, around 4 to 5 hours daily, but I could not make it. I personally believe, it is not an exam, it is a language, and I can not learn a language in few months.


----------



## Impatient22

By the way can anyone comment if having a NICOP (National Identity Card for Overseas Pakistanis) is necassary for immigration or not? Anyone traveled recently without NICOP ?


----------



## SMShoaib

Impatient22 said:


> By the way can anyone comment if having a NICOP (National Identity Card for Overseas Pakistanis) is necassary for immigration or not? Anyone traveled recently without NICOP ?


It is not necessary but it is highly recommended to have it as it will help in Pak Embassy related things in Australia.


----------



## Impatient22

SMShoaib said:


> It is not necessary but it is highly recommended to have it as it will help in Pak Embassy related things in Australia.


Thanks Shoaib. Then I will go for it. I was going through NADRA's website (http://www.nadra.gov.pk/index.php/products/cards/nicop) and was wondering whats the difference between NICOP and Smart NICOP. Any idea ?


----------



## gladiator007

*Confusion*

Friends,
One of my cousin got his medical call on 1st September, she has submitted his medical on 20th September, she is confused on the following online statuses showing up against her application, see if any one can help here:


What is a difference between?
1- Medical Received 27 sept
2 - Medical Finalized 8 October

Moreover, her and her husband's medical status has been updated as "MEDICAL FINALIZED" however her 11 months old boy's status still showing as "Further medicals required 20/2/2013". Is there any need to get worry?


----------



## SMShoaib

Impatient22 said:


> Thanks Shoaib. Then I will go for it. I was going through NADRA's website (http://www.nadra.gov.pk/index.php/products/cards/nicop) and was wondering whats the difference between NICOP and Smart NICOP. Any idea ?


Legally no difference but technologically NICOP is based on old technology while Smart NICOP has a SIM which stores your info. Choice is yours.
My plan is to make Smart NICOP in near future.


----------



## imranali82

mechman said:


> Why do you want to avoid perth when there are maximum jobs? Any specific reason?


well I have many friends in VIC, also Perth seems a bit isolated, the mining bubble is rumoured to bust very soon, plus Perth is expensive as per Numbeo dot com. plus almost zero cultural life as compared to Mel or syd


----------



## SMShoaib

gladiator007 said:


> Friends,
> One of my cousin got his medical call on 1st September, she has submitted his medical on 20th September, she is confused on the following online statuses showing up against her application, see if any one can help here:
> 
> 
> What is a difference between?
> 1- Medical Received 27 sept
> 2 - Medical Finalized 8 October
> 
> Moreover, her and her husband's medical status has been updated as "MEDICAL FINALIZED" however her 11 months old boy's status still showing as "Further medicals required 20/2/2013". Is there any need to get worry?


Medical Receive means: it is received to IMO
Finalized means: Medical had been checked and found OK
There is no need to worry. Child's medicals will be finalized soon. Most of the times COs do not update the online status.
Sit back and relax.


----------



## faheemzafar

Hi 175 veterans ! 

Any new 175 got his/her grant in aug/Sept/October 13? 

In Mr Shoaib's Sheet, the last 175 case who got his/her grant was of June 2011 applicant.. i am worried are 175 cases also being processed with the same pace as 176 ??  



thanks


----------



## Aladdin.lb

mimran said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my PCC call today. Praying for all friends to get quick calls and grants.


Great news bro, wishing all who are still waiting to receive their grants soon.

Best
Aladdin


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Hi all, I am new to this forum and would appreciate some help with some questions I have. 

I was recently told about this whole "security check" thing and it kind of disappointed me! haha 

Anyways, here are my questions.

1) are there any sources so i can look into to see how long it took others to get security clearance? im mostly interested in 885 189 and 190 since 175/176 subclasses are tooo slow and dont really give me a realistic timeframe...but would welcome those too of course

2) I heard from a friend of mine that it takes 7-8 months for some people, 12 months for some and 12-16 months for others? Is this true and why is there such inconsistency? 

3) what does make applicant A to get clearance in 8 months and Applicant B to get it in 12 or 12+ months? what factors are there? 

I would really appreciate your kind assistance. oh and have you heard of any friends who are not on this forum but got their security clearance for the 189 visa? 


my timeline: 

189 lodged in november

CO end of Dec ( form80 and everything else was frontload, CO only asked for photo) 

god bless you all and wish everyone the best


----------



## alihasan

sunnyyy said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks brother.


----------



## indiference

Dear All, 

I have been a silent reader of this forum for the past few years now and a member for a couple of months, my case goes a long way back to april 2008 when I applied as an IT Professional under visa class 175, unfortunately like many others, I was victimized by the economic recession that brought reforms to australian immigration system during 2009 when my case was put on hold even after my medicals were finalized. Anyhow Long story short, my case was reinstated in 2012 or this is what i know cause i was contacted by my case officer in september 2012 to provide form 80 which was duly provided in October 2012. Now its been almost one year and all they tell me is that my case is under routine checking. I have been reading about it and is aware that it can take upto 18 months however i seek some advice from the senior members of this form :

- Should i continue to wait or 
- Take my application back and resubmit it under visa class 190?

I am being inclined to visa class 190 due to the fact that most applicant under this category are getting their grant within 6 months max, for me i know it would starting from the scratch but if this can speed things up for me then i would definately consider it. Your valuable advices will be highly appreciated.
-


----------



## mechman

indiference said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum for the past few years now and a member for a couple of months, my case goes a long way back to april 2008 when I applied as an IT Professional under visa class 175, unfortunately like many others, I was victimized by the economic recession that brought reforms to australian immigration system during 2009 when my case was put on hold even after my medicals were finalized. Anyhow Long story short, my case was reinstated in 2012 or this is what i know cause i was contacted by my case officer in september 2012 to provide form 80 which was duly provided in October 2012. Now its been almost one year and all they tell me is that my case is under routine checking. I have been reading about it and is aware that it can take upto 18 months however i seek some advice from the senior members of this form :
> 
> - Should i continue to wait or
> - Take my application back and resubmit it under visa class 190?
> 
> I am being inclined to visa class 190 due to the fact that most applicant under this category are getting their grant within 6 months max, for me i know it would starting from the scratch but if this can speed things up for me then i would definately consider it. Your valuable advices will be highly appreciated.
> -


Sc takes 12 to 15 months or more and normally starts after form80. I would suggest to apply for 190 but do not withdraw 175. You may get grant for both but the visa granted later will be final.


----------



## SMShoaib

indiference said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum for the past few years now and a member for a couple of months, my case goes a long way back to april 2008 when I applied as an IT Professional under visa class 175, unfortunately like many others, I was victimized by the economic recession that brought reforms to australian immigration system during 2009 when my case was put on hold even after my medicals were finalized. Anyhow Long story short, my case was reinstated in 2012 or this is what i know cause i was contacted by my case officer in september 2012 to provide form 80 which was duly provided in October 2012. Now its been almost one year and all they tell me is that my case is under routine checking. I have been reading about it and is aware that it can take upto 18 months however i seek some advice from the senior members of this form :
> 
> - Should i continue to wait or
> - Take my application back and resubmit it under visa class 190?
> 
> I am being inclined to visa class 190 due to the fact that most applicant under this category are getting their grant within 6 months max, for me i know it would starting from the scratch but if this can speed things up for me then i would definately consider it. Your valuable advices will be highly appreciated.
> -


Official welcome to the forum bro.
Would you please share your complete timeline. eg.
1. Date of Application
2. Date of CO allocation
3. Occupation
4. Priority Group
5. Any other relevant info.

This will really help to give you a suitable advice.

Thanks


----------



## SMShoaib

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum and would appreciate some help with some questions I have.
> 
> I was recently told about this whole "security check" thing and it kind of disappointed me! haha
> 
> Anyways, here are my questions.
> 
> 1) are there any sources so i can look into to see how long it took others to get security clearance? im mostly interested in 885 189 and 190 since 175/176 subclasses are tooo slow and dont really give me a realistic timeframe...but would welcome those too of course
> 
> 2) I heard from a friend of mine that it takes 7-8 months for some people, 12 months for some and 12-16 months for others? Is this true and why is there such inconsistency?
> 
> 3) what does make applicant A to get clearance in 8 months and Applicant B to get it in 12 or 12+ months? what factors are there?
> 
> I would really appreciate your kind assistance. oh and have you heard of any friends who are not on this forum but got their security clearance for the 189 visa?
> 
> 
> my timeline:
> 
> 189 lodged in november
> 
> CO end of Dec ( form80 and everything else was frontload, CO only asked for photo)
> 
> god bless you all and wish everyone the best


Please see this to estimate your grant. I think it will take another 6 months before you get your medical/PCC call.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

The Main factor increase your security durations are:
1. Your country of residence.
2. Your international travels to High Risk countries in the last 10 years.


----------



## Vic2013

Hi Everyone

I have a query for those moving from Pakistan to OZ.

How will you transfer money? Whats the most cost effective option to transfer funds to OZ?



What are all the options available?


Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Wasee

SMShoaib said:


> Please see this to estimate your grant. I think it will take another 6 months before you get your medical/PCC call.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> The Main factor increase your security durations are:
> 1. Your country of residence.
> 2. Your international travels to High Risk countries in the last 10 years.


Dear Shaoib, 

should we need to mention our international travel which are less than for 12 months in last 10 years while filling e-visa application form? 
if anyone didnt mention that then whats the way forward for correction ,like i have one week time international travell for training purpose.

thanks,


----------



## SMShoaib

Wasee said:


> Dear Shaoib,
> 
> should we need to mention our international travel which are less than for 12 months in last 10 years while filling e-visa application form?
> if anyone didnt mention that then whats the way forward for correction ,like i have one week time international travell for training purpose.
> 
> thanks,


Any international travel even for an hour is suppose to mention in form 80.


----------



## SMShoaib

Vic2013 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have a query for those moving from Pakistan to OZ.
> 
> How will you transfer money? Whats the most cost effective option to transfer funds to OZ?
> 
> 
> 
> What are all the options available?
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


The most cost effective method is to hand carry the cash. USD 10,000 per adult is allowed.


----------



## Impatient22

indiference said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum for the past few years now and a member for a couple of months, my case goes a long way back to april 2008 when I applied as an IT Professional under visa class 175, unfortunately like many others, I was victimized by the economic recession that brought reforms to australian immigration system during 2009 when my case was put on hold even after my medicals were finalized. Anyhow Long story short, my case was reinstated in 2012 or this is what i know cause i was contacted by my case officer in september 2012 to provide form 80 which was duly provided in October 2012. Now its been almost one year and all they tell me is that my case is under routine checking. I have been reading about it and is aware that it can take upto 18 months however i seek some advice from the senior members of this form :
> 
> - Should i continue to wait or
> - Take my application back and resubmit it under visa class 190?
> 
> I am being inclined to visa class 190 due to the fact that most applicant under this category are getting their grant within 6 months max, for me i know it would starting from the scratch but if this can speed things up for me then i would definately consider it. Your valuable advices will be highly appreciated.
> -


Hello brother, Ur case is ditto as mine. You can see my timeline. My SC took 13 months. I recommend ... do not withdraw your application, u never know u r almost done. Keep sending gentle reminders to your CO, ask generically about your case updates. I assume its almost a year now since your SC started, You can log a inquiry to IGIS also at this point. There are times when application gets piled up in queues and I assume sending emails to CO is a good way to remind them to keep checking your file. 

All the best


----------



## Impatient22

faheemzafar said:


> Hi 175 veterans !
> 
> Any new 175 got his/her grant in aug/Sept/October 13?
> 
> In Mr Shoaib's Sheet, the last 175 case who got his/her grant was of June 2011 applicant.. i am worried are 175 cases also being processed with the same pace as 176 ??
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Me.. ! Grant notification on 8th Oct


----------



## Vic2013

SMShoaib said:


> The most cost effective method is to hand carry the cash. USD 10,000 per adult is allowed.


Thanks Shoaib - but i need to show the paperwork on the money trail (taxes you know) but I will take less than 10k so i dont want to end up paying it in fees here and there.

What other options are available which are less costly. kindly help as in a tight fix


----------



## mechman

Vic2013 said:


> Thanks Shoaib - but i need to show the paperwork on the money trail (taxes you know) but I will take less than 10k so i dont want to end up paying it in fees here and there.
> 
> What other options are available which are less costly. kindly help as in a tight fix


Kindly open a bank account in NAB Australia and transfer your money either through bank or money exchangers


----------



## Supersid228

Hi guys, 

I am a silent reader of this forum since a long time. I have been here in sydney since 2010 with my wife, we applied for TR which we have got it in the month of feb took less than 8 months, but 189  we applied on 25th jan 2013, on march 7th we got a case officer after that till now just waiting waiting waiting, CO has not even informed us that she has got our case, i myself called DIAC to know whether we have any CO assigned or not so they told me ues u have got a case officer initials LU team 4 adelaide. How much time i should expect more?


----------



## Supersid228

Its nearly 9 months out 12 month process we have no clue abt our case 2ndly we frontloaded every document and medicals were used for both the applications means TR n 189 so i am not worried abt that because we have recieved grant for TR on the same medicals. Could that be a reason that we left for pakistan for 2 months and my wife cleared ielts in pakistan ? After achieving ielts we quickly returned to sydney and lodged our 189 after lodging 189 in couple of months time we got our TR i was expecting a PR  bcoz i saw the trend of that time it was like 3 months hardly then i called diac again to know the progress they said external checks are being done


----------



## Supersid228

Dear shoaib, i want you to have a say on this please.


----------



## Impatient22

Guys, do we need to get passport protector before leaving from Pakistan. People are telling us to get it done as local government has posed restriction that one cant travel without the protector. What u say ?


----------



## nuked

Impatient22 said:


> Guys, do we need to get passport protector before leaving from Pakistan. People are telling us to get it done as local government has posed restriction that one cant travel without the protector. What u say ?


Who is telling you to get a protector? 


> It is necessary for every Pakistani (having work visa) to get the Passport stamped from Protectorate of Emigrants in order to leave Pakistan.
> 
> 5 Ways to Get Your Passport Stamped from Protectorate of Emigrants in Pakistan


Since immigrants don't have any work when travelling I don't think it is at all necessary to get it done. Other can comment further.

Regards


----------



## msvayani

Impatient22 said:


> Guys, do we need to get passport protector before leaving from Pakistan. People are telling us to get it done as local government has posed restriction that one cant travel without the protector. What u say ?


Not necessary!


----------



## Destination Journey

Impatient22 said:


> Guys, do we need to get passport protector before leaving from Pakistan. People are telling us to get it done as local government has posed restriction that one cant travel without the protector. What u say ?


Haven't heard or read any such news...source?

We don't even need visa label...right?


----------



## ali_jaff

Supersid228 said:


> Dear shoaib, i want you to have a say on this please.


apparently it doesnt matter if you are onshore or offshore as unfortunately 189 is very slow at the moment for all of us. Dont worry, you will get your PR by end of this year Inshallah


----------



## SMShoaib

Impatient22 said:


> Guys, do we need to get passport protector before leaving from Pakistan. People are telling us to get it done as local government has posed restriction that one cant travel without the protector. What u say ?


Passport protector is required if one is traveling on Employment Visa.
In any other kind of visa it is not required like PR, TR, Visit etc


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> Who is telling you to get a protector?
> 
> 
> Since immigrants don't have any work when travelling I don't think it is at all necessary to get it done. Other can comment further.
> 
> Regards


Somebody at our office... ! 
hmm he is going to US (H1) .. may be thats y he said so. Neways.. so the conclusion is... we dont need it. THankss


----------



## Impatient22

Destination Journey said:


> Haven't heard or read any such news...source?
> 
> We don't even need visa label...right?


yea visa label is not required


----------



## SMShoaib

Supersid228 said:


> Its nearly 9 months out 12 month process we have no clue abt our case 2ndly we frontloaded every document and medicals were used for both the applications means TR n 189 so i am not worried abt that because we have recieved grant for TR on the same medicals. Could that be a reason that we left for pakistan for 2 months and my wife cleared ielts in pakistan ? After achieving ielts we quickly returned to sydney and lodged our 189 after lodging 189 in couple of months time we got our TR i was expecting a PR  bcoz i saw the trend of that time it was like 3 months hardly then i called diac again to know the progress they said external checks are being done


Would you please share your complete timeline of both visa type so I may able to enter in the excel sheet.

As far as your case is concerned, it is very straight forward. Keeping the current trend in mind, you have to wait around 6 to 10 month before getting the medical/PCC call


----------



## Supersid228

Do u think it can be delayed further? I mean more than 12 months my whole life is spoiled i cant decide anything for near future everytime i think of doing something my mind says hold on let the PR come.


----------



## Supersid228

SMShoaib said:


> Would you please share your complete timeline of both visa type so I may able to enter in the excel sheet.
> 
> As far as your case is concerned, it is very straight forward. Keeping the current trend in mind, you have to wait around 6 to 10 month before getting the medical/PCC call
> 
> Earlier it was subclass 485 TR applied on 1st august 2012 recieved on 26th feb 2013
> Then i applied 189 skilled indpendant on 25th jan 2013 ack rec on 2nd feb Co assigned 7th march 2013 no email from case officer at all till now, Co initials LU team 4 Adelaide.


----------



## SMShoaib

Supersid228 said:


> Do u think it can be delayed further? I mean more than 12 months my whole life is spoiled i cant decide anything for near future every time i think of doing something my mind says hold on let the PR come.


relax buddy 
I've entered your timeline in the sheet, please check and let me know if you need any modification.

It is unfortunate fact that most Pakistani male applicants have to go through lengthy Security Check process which can take around 15 months from the date of CO allocation. You have just passed around 7 months so theoretically around 8 months still left in your expected medical call. For estimation, you can consult the timeline sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

I believe your TR visa will have the validity for the next 3+ years therefore no need to worry. Even if your TR is expiring soon, as a 189 onshore applicant, you have an option to apply for bridging visa which will be valid till decision is made on your 189 application.

So relax and plan your thing accordingly.


----------



## Supersid228

My TR is valid untill august this year and Diac have already issued me bridging A for my 189 which is inactive at the moment as pet diac as as my TR is expired bridging visa A will be active from thereon.


----------



## Supersid228

Thanks Shoaib, just put the profession as Accountant.


----------



## SMShoaib

Supersid228 said:


> My TR is valid untill august this year and Diac have already issued me bridging A for my 189 which is inactive at the moment as pet diac as as my TR is expired bridging visa A will be active from thereon.


We are in October and your TR was valid till Aug so your Bridging Visa must be activated


----------



## Supersid228

Sorry next August 2014 it is for 18 months


----------



## AbbasHosseini

thanks for your input SMShoaib. 

Unfortunately for pakistani and Iranian people, the security process is too long. I found a forum with iranian applicants in it. I was really disappointed. There has been only 2 grants for the 190 visa and they lodged back in sept/oct last year....its really slow.. 

For pakistani it's a lot faster i think.. 3 months max i guess


----------



## AbbasHosseini

in you google doc timesheet, i saw an applicant who got his grant in 9 months... 175 subclass...and right below him was another applicant who lodged in the same month/year but it took him 20 months!! why such a huge time difference? is it a matter of luck?


----------



## Supersid228

When they say 12 months processing time it has to be 12 months its not a free service we pay heavy fee for the processing after meeting alo the demands.


----------



## SMShoaib

AbbasHosseini said:


> in you google doc timesheet, i saw an applicant who got his grant in 9 months... 175 subclass...and right below him was another applicant who lodged in the same month/year but it took him 20 months!! why such a huge time difference? is it a matter of luck?


The main difference may be the first one is female but the second one is male.


----------



## SMShoaib

Supersid228 said:


> When they say 12 months processing time it has to be 12 months its not a free service we pay heavy fee for the processing after meeting alo the demands.


I agree with you but a disclaimer is also there in one of their page which states that they aim to process atleast 75% of the application within this timeframe so we cant do anything.


----------



## SMShoaib

ambproject said:


> SM Shoain can you tell me why is that some applicant get case officer before other i mean for instant i applied on 1st even after 5 weeks no case officer but some one applied on second even got visa grant why is that? and both are offshore


There are different variables like visa type, gender, country of residence, international travels etc.


----------



## fmasaud84

SMShoaib said:


> There are different variables like visa type, gender, country of residence, international travels etc.


There should be a website asksmsshoaib.com


----------



## msohaibkhan

Supersid228 said:


> Thanks Shoaib, just put the profession as Accountant.


Hi

I can see that u r an aco****ant currently on TR in Sydney. Could u please give an idea how the job market is in Sydney for Pakistani CAs & ACCAs?

Awaiting your response


----------



## Luqman

Dear Experts, 

Can you please help me on one urgent issue. 

I have already uploaded my documents. I found a mistake in my salary slips showing my date of joining the company which is not correct as per the letter issued by HR. Instead on 2007 it has mentioned 2010. Bank statements showing salary transfer and employment letter shows correct dates. Salary slips are downloaded from online company website. 

Is it going to make an issue ? 
Should I ask HR to issue the correction letter for salary slips mentioning wrong Joining date. What should they mention on the letter ?


----------



## SMShoaib

ambproject said:


> Dear Shoaib even for same visa type off shore though different countries and this happens


As I mentioned, there are different variables so to compare cases we must know the complete info of the cases. Would you please give specific examples with complete timeline?


----------



## Supersid228

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi
> 
> I can see that u r an aco****ant currently on TR in Sydney. Could u please give an idea how the job market is in Sydney for Pakistani CAs & ACCAs?
> 
> Awaiting your response


Dear bro,

Its pretty tough here, its more like who u know then what you know


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi Guys...i would like my details to be added to the spread sheet....
my timeline is below in my signature....im primary applicant and my husband is dependent. recently team 13 contacted us for form 80 & 1221. we live n work in uae.

i would also like to know if someone has an idea how long it will take for our background checks...im expecting CO allocation next week insha Allah


----------



## SMShoaib

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi Guys...i would like my details to be added to the spread sheet....
> my timeline is below in my signature....im primary applicant and my husband is dependent. recently team 13 contacted us for form 80 & 1221. we live n work in uae.
> 
> i would also like to know if someone has an idea how long it will take for our background checks...im expecting CO allocation next week insha Allah


Welcome to the forum sister.
Timeline added in the timesheet
If the background check started then it will take around 15 months. In previous 175/176 visas, female applicants with no spouse don't have to go through lengthy SC but if the applicant has spouse then her application go to lengthy SC.

However in 189 case, we have only one example when a female (main applicant) applied with her husband and her case finalized without going into lengthy SC. Please check the timeline of maham applied in 7-Dec-2012 for reference.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi SMShoaib...thanks for a warm welcome...well its really devastating to see the timelines for 189 visas...i mean indians n other nationalities with same timeline like mine can expect a visa grant within a month...

i dont know what happened to our goodie good pakistan...

Anywayz...brother i need one more info....i have applied for canada immigration..and if it is done in next 6-8 months, can i call for a refund from DIAC on visa fees if case is still not finalized?


----------



## roposh

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi SMShoaib...thanks for a warm welcome...well its really devastating to see the timelines for 189 visas...i mean indians n other nationalities with same timeline like mine can expect a visa grant within a month...
> 
> i dont know what happened to our goodie good pakistan...
> 
> Anywayz...brother i need one more info....i have applied for canada immigration..and if it is done in next 6-8 months, can i call for a refund from DIAC on visa fees if case is still not finalized?


No maria unfortunately u can not claim refund at any point of immigration process.


----------



## Zolter

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi SMShoaib...thanks for a warm welcome...well its really devastating to see the timelines for 189 visas...i mean indians n other nationalities with same timeline like mine can expect a visa grant within a month...
> 
> i dont know what happened to our goodie good pakistan...
> 
> Anywayz...brother i need one more info....i have applied for canada immigration..and if it is done in next 6-8 months, can i call for a refund from DIAC on visa fees if case is still not finalized?


Nice to see that you have applied for Aus too.....hope LVO will bring good news first....good luck
After PER did u receive AOR?

As a note of advice, do not withdraw Aus application yet, Canadian Immigration can be very funny. Till you receive your visa label, you are sure of NOTHING. I was one of the pre-2008 applicants who was affected by the backlog termination.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

how often do you send status updates to your CO's?


----------



## Zolter

SMShoaib said:


> The main difference may be the first one is female but the second one is male.


From the spreadsheet I see the Pakistani applicants are _*also*_ facing "more than 12 months" syndrome. The oldest 189 applicant on that spreadsheet had his application lodged in on the 21 Sep, 2012. And the other thing that I have noticed is that, only one person under 189 has got a grant. 

God help us.


----------



## Luqman

Luqman said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Can you please help me on one urgent issue.
> 
> I have already uploaded my documents. I found a mistake in my salary slips showing my date of joining the company which is not correct as per the letter issued by HR. Instead on 2007 it has mentioned 2010. Bank statements showing salary transfer and employment letter shows correct dates. Salary slips are downloaded from online company website.
> 
> Is it going to make an issue ?
> Should I ask HR to issue the correction letter for salary slips mentioning wrong Joining date. What should they mention on the letter ?


Pls some 1 reply on this


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Luqman said:


> Pls some 1 reply on this


hi, i think you should call up the HR and ask them to either issue you a new letter, or just write a letter saying that their online system made a mistake and state the correct date. 

But before you do all this, i suggest you fill the DIAC form where you can notify them of incorrect information and email to CO immediately. 

you will be fine.

btw, i have a question and i was wonderin if you or anyone can help with. If an applicant lodge a 190 first and lets say...after 3-4 months lodge a 189 visa, will the security check for the 190 visa transfer to 189, or does DIAC/ASIO start all over a new security check for the 189 visa? since for the 189 visa you get a new CO and CO asks again for all docs and referback to ASIO...how does it work?


----------



## msohaibkhan

AbbasHosseini said:


> hi, i think you should call up the HR and ask them to either issue you a new letter, or just write a letter saying that their online system made a mistake and state the correct date.
> 
> But before you do all this, i suggest you fill the DIAC form where you can notify them of incorrect information and email to CO immediately.
> 
> you will be fine.
> 
> btw, i have a question and i was wonderin if you or anyone can help with. If an applicant lodge a 190 first and lets say...after 3-4 months lodge a 189 visa, will the security check for the 190 visa transfer to 189, or does DIAC/ASIO start all over a new security check for the 189 visa? since for the 189 visa you get a new CO and CO asks again for all docs and referback to ASIO...how does it work?


Both the applications will be treated separately


----------



## alihasan

Zolter said:


> From the spreadsheet I see the Pakistani applicants are also facing "more than 12 months" syndrome. The oldest 189 applicant on that spreadsheet had his application lodged in on the 21 Sep, 2012. And the other thing that I have noticed is that, only one person under 189 has got a grant.
> 
> God help us.


Sadly yes brother. That is why I was forced to apply for a 190 instead of 189.


----------



## shawais

nuked said:


> Who is telling you to get a protector?
> 
> Since immigrants don't have any work when travelling I don't think it is at all necessary to get it done. Other can comment further.
> 
> Regards


I went to protector office and asked them they said its required


----------



## IBT

Supersid228 said:


> Its nearly 9 months out 12 month process we have no clue abt our case 2ndly we frontloaded every document and medicals were used for both the applications means TR n 189 so i am not worried abt that because we have recieved grant for TR on the same medicals. Could that be a reason that we left for pakistan for 2 months and my wife cleared ielts in pakistan ? After achieving ielts we quickly returned to sydney and lodged our 189 after lodging 189 in couple of months time we got our TR i was expecting a PR  bcoz i saw the trend of that time it was like 3 months hardly then i called diac again to know the progress they said external checks are being done


)


AOA Brother

Perhaps this might be a consolation for you as I am in the same boat as u.

I also live in Sydney (west ryde) and doing PhD at MGSM. I applied for 189 last Nov for myself, wife and baby. CO only contacted once and asked for Form 80 (in Dec 2012). She told me not to go through meds as their expiry is 12 months. It clearly means that she was expecting more than a year for our SCs. 

You are right...whenever we want to plan something.....like changing apartment.....we say to ourselves.....just wait.....don't invest....until u get the PR.....u know how expensive accommodation is in Sydney.........yes it is a test of nerves and patience.

So v r also just praying that we get the PR asap as it is now nearly 12 mnths since we applied. Plz kindly pray for everyone....inshAllah we will get the PR soon.

AH.


----------



## indiference

mechman said:


> Sc takes 12 to 15 months or more and normally starts after form80. I would suggest to apply for 190 but do not withdraw 175. You may get grant for both but the visa granted later will be final.


Thanks for the reply, though i am not sure if one can apply for 2 different visas for immigration at the same time, i guess the state sponsorship wont be awarded if the federal application is already submitted, would appreciate some light shed on this.....thanks


----------



## mechman

indiference said:


> Thanks for the reply, though i am not sure if one can apply for 2 different visas for immigration at the same time, i guess the state sponsorship wont be awarded if the federal application is already submitted, would appreciate some light shed on this.....thanks


One can apply for 2 visas at a time. The valid will be one awarded later.


----------



## Supersid228

IBT said:


> )
> 
> 
> AOA Brother
> 
> Perhaps this might be a consolation for you as I am in the same boat as u.
> 
> I also live in Sydney (west ryde) and doing PhD at MGSM. I applied for 189 last Nov for myself, wife and baby. CO only contacted once and asked for Form 80 (in Dec 2012). She told me not to go through meds as their expiry is 12 months. It clearly means that she was expecting more than a year for our SCs.
> 
> You are right...whenever we want to plan something.....like changing apartment.....we say to ourselves.....just wait.....don't invest....until u get the PR.....u know how expensive accommodation is in Sydney.........yes it is a test of nerves and patience.
> 
> So v r also just praying that we get the PR asap as it is now nearly 12 mnths since we applied. Plz kindly pray for everyone....inshAllah we will get the PR soon.
> 
> AH.


Yes brother In Sha Allah, same here i was going to change apparment this coming summer i thought i nearly there just some more time, then i wanted to buy a new car i thought i should wait and i wanted to invest money somewhere i thought i should wait.... Whole life is like******* wht can u do... Just work harder fullfill whtever the demands pay heavy fee and be in the dark.


----------



## nuked

shawais said:


> I went to protector office and asked them they said its required


Off course they will say that, they need the money. If you feel you need it, get it done.


----------



## nuked

indiference said:


> Thanks for the reply, though i am not sure if one can apply for 2 different visas for immigration at the same time, i guess the state sponsorship wont be awarded if the federal application is already submitted, would appreciate some light shed on this.....thanks


We have cases on the forum where 2 visa applications have been made, even after federal application. Infact some Pakistanis from this same thread have done it. You need to check the backlog to search them though!

All the best!


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> Off course they will say that, they need the money. If you feel you need it, get it done.


But the question now is not whether we need it or not, whether now the immigration authorities in Pakistan would create some problem in boarding the plane.

Probably, this could be a new enforced rule for immigration visa as well. May be if some member who just traveled recently from Pak to Aus can confirm.

Other than that, I agree with you that they are doing this just for money.


----------



## nuked

A bit of memory recall and research can help everyone of us, if you all recall lately umairmehmood a member on this thread migrated to Sydney on 4th Sep, I am pasting links below for some things people are so worried about.



> Post Highlights,
> 
> Special advice for trip planners
> There is absolutely no need of visa label on passport, so save that money.
> Emirates is very strict on luggage especially for people with IOM tickets so don't pack extra 3-4 kilos with you.
> Smokes are freakin costly here and they only allow 50 suds a person so quit smoking.
> Rent is really really expensive, especially if you are in a hurry so get it sorted before you land.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...igration-time-pakistanis-490.html#post1882801





> POST highlights:
> 
> No protector stamps needed at all.
> 
> Just your passport and Visa grant notice is all what required at boarding and immigration counters
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...igration-time-pakistanis-491.html#post1888058


Do we need more evidence?


----------



## msohaibkhan

nuked said:


> A bit of memory recall and research can help everyone of us, if you all recall lately umairmehmood a member on this thread migrated to Sydney on 4th Sep, I am pasting links below for some things people are so worried about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need more evidence?


Sorry for my ignorance. I am reading IOM every here and there. Could someone please clear what IOM actually is? also shed some light on IOM ticket. Thanks


----------



## nuked

msohaibkhan said:


> Sorry for my ignorance. I am reading IOM every here and there. Could someone please clear what IOM actually is? also shed some light on IOM ticket. Thanks


IOM is International Organization for Migration, they are authorised to conduct medicals in Pakistan for DIAC Australia and other countries too.

If you are immigrating, they offer you cheaper fares on your journey to Australia and other countries with additional baggage allowance.


----------



## Vic2013

nuked said:


> IOM is International Organization for Migration, they are authorised to conduct medicals in Pakistan for DIAC Australia and other countries too.
> 
> If you are immigrating, they offer you cheaper fares on your journey to Australia and other countries with additional baggage allowance.


FYI the fares are not "Cheap" i checked with Emirates the fares are more or less the same....


----------



## nuked

Vic2013 said:


> FYI the fares are not "Cheap" i checked with Emirates the fares are more or less the same....


If you add the additional 10KG luggage to the normal flight, it is cheap!  :attention:


----------



## Vic2013

nuked said:


> If you add the additional 10KG luggage to the normal flight, it is cheap!  :attention:


Hmmmm. I cant argue with that logic :wof:


----------



## syeralia

Can some body answe me about the spread sheet on the google whether that sheet updates daily and secondly it is not the indicator to forecast the time as there are not so musch entries on that it might be possible some people never saw this or some couldnt update their states


----------



## syeralia

Can some body answe me about the spread sheet on the google whether that sheet updates daily and secondly it is not the indicator to forecast the time as there are not so musch entries on that it might be possible some people never saw this or some couldnt update their states


----------



## SMShoaib

syeralia said:


> Can some body answe me about the spread sheet on the google whether that sheet updates daily and secondly it is not the indicator to forecast the time as there are not so musch entries on that it might be possible some people never saw this or some couldnt update their states


The spreadsheet is mostly updated not daily but instantaneously 
You are right some people do not see it at all but entries links are there and one can contact them directly to have and update.
If you spend some time on the forum you will know how the forecast based on spread sheet is becoming correct.

By the way what is your timeline?


----------



## syeralia

SMShoaib said:


> The spreadsheet is mostly updated not daily but instantaneously
> You are right some people do not see it at all but entries links are there and one can contact them directly to have and update.
> If you spend some time on the forum you will know how the forecast based on spread sheet is becoming correct.
> 
> By the way what is your timeline?


Mine one is 


Engineers Aust 233915 EOI sbmt 4 march 2013 Appl Lodge 189 13 may 2013 CO assignd 8 jun 2013 Med 19 jun 2013 Form 80 subt on req 29 jun 2013 Grant IashaAllah Very Soon


----------



## SMShoaib

syeralia said:


> Mine one is
> 
> 
> Engineers Aust 233915 EOI sbmt 4 march 2013 Appl Lodge 189 13 may 2013 CO assignd 8 jun 2013 Med 19 jun 2013 Form 80 subt on req 29 jun 2013 Grant IashaAllah Very Soon


Thanks for the info. I've added it in the time sheet.
would you please let us know Whether your CO ask for the medical or you did it yourself?


----------



## syeralia

SMShoaib said:


> Thanks for the info. I've added it in the time sheet.
> would you please let us know Whether your CO ask for the medical or you did it yourself?


i did it at my own i think i did wrong abt this didn't i ??????
my CO is from Team 2 GSM


----------



## syeralia

syeralia said:


> i did it at my own i think i did wrong abt this didn't i ?????my CO is from Team 2 GSM


 NOT the PCC as it has expiry only of 6 monyhs


----------



## SMShoaib

syeralia said:


> i did it at my own i think i did wrong abt this didn't i ??????
> my CO is from Team 2 GSM


Currently, the situation is no 189 male applicant has got his grant and their cases are in SC. based on current trend you will have to wait around 1 more year to get visa decision.


----------



## syeralia

Yes u r rite but with due repect please keep it in mind that most of the applicant applied on near sept and oct in 2012 and according to immi.gov it will take upto 12 months so being an optimistic it shows that now InshaAllah from oct 15 the applicant of our side will Start Getting Grant in Ascending order So hope for the Best


----------



## SMShoaib

syeralia said:


> Yes u r rite but with due repect please keep it in mind that most of the applicant applied on near sept and oct in 2012 and according to immi.gov it will take upto 12 months so being an optimistic it shows that now InshaAllah from oct 15 the applicant of our side will Start Getting Grant in Ascending order So hope for the Best



being optimist, its a good estimate but when one knows the real scenarios, he has to be realistic. For me, the first medical call of 189 is expected in Jan/Feb 2014.
Oct 15 is not too far, lets see


----------



## syeralia

SMShoaib said:


> being optimist, its a good estimate but when one knows the real scenarios, he has to be realistic. For me, the first medical call of 189 is expected in Jan/Feb 2014.
> Oct 15 is not too far, lets see


Lets see i think the most laziest team is of team 2 u see all the medical call from team 34 and team 4 not a single from team 2
Lets see InshaAllah every thing will be set to b done from team 2 as well InshaAllah


----------



## opfian

shawais said:


> I went to protector office and asked them they said its required


Dude u can go and get ur money wasted


----------



## SMShoaib

*Medical Alert*

Another Applicant received his medical call recently.

Visa Class 176 State sponsored
Visa lodged: Apr 12
Case officer assigned: May 12
Form 80 submitted: July 12
Med / PCC request: Oct 13


----------



## SMShoaib

*This is my 500th post *


----------



## expatdude

SMShoaib said:


> *This is my 500th post *


I wish you get the call soon and get your grant soon ameen


----------



## mike alic

mimran said:


> But the question now is not whether we need it or not, whether now the immigration authorities in Pakistan would create some problem in boarding the plane.
> 
> Probably, this could be a new enforced rule for immigration visa as well. May be if some member who just traveled recently from Pak to Aus can confirm.
> 
> Other than that, I agree with you that they are doing this just for money.


I think I did mention earlier, for immigration there is no issue. I am PR of another country (Not Australia), we never face any issue regarding protector in past so many years. yeah there is always a hype, many people also asked me too, believe me there is no issue.


----------



## Supersid228

Guys,
I have a question as i told on this forum earlier that i have applied for 189 in jan 2013 i just wanna know is it gonna hurt my case if i leave for pakistan say about for 3 months or more if i dont get any response from the dept till mid of nov then i would like to visit pakistan for 3 months as i have valid TR already till august 2013. Pls suggest whether i should go or stay ? And if i can go then what should be my course of action whether i should notify my CO via email or i can just leave without doing it? Also if diac makes a decision on my application while i am offshore do i have to come back or they can issue a grant no matter i am onshore or offshore, it os to be noted that i am actually an onshore applicant. Thanks your advise and suggestions are required pls


----------



## SMShoaib

Supersid228 said:


> Guys,
> I have a question as i told on this forum earlier that i have applied for 189 in jan 2013 i just wanna know is it gonna hurt my case if i leave for pakistan say about for 3 months or more if i dont get any response from the dept till mid of nov then i would like to visit pakistan for 3 months as i have valid TR already till august 2013. Pls suggest whether i should go or stay ? And if i can go then what should be my course of action whether i should notify my CO via email or i can just leave without doing it? Also if diac makes a decision on my application while i am offshore do i have to come back or they can issue a grant no matter i am onshore or offshore, it os to be noted that i am actually an onshore applicant. Thanks your advise and suggestions are required pls


You have to notify your CO about your any visit which is more than 14 days. It wont effect the outcome of your application in any way. At the time of grant, you have to be onshore but in that case your co will give you grant notification, whenever you return to Australia you can validate your visa.
So plan you visit without any concern


----------



## msohaibkhan

Is there anyone who got his skills assessed from ICAA?

How much time did it take to reach the assessment letter from Australia to your address. I've checked that my application was finalized on 3/Oct, but haven't received it as yet.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Is there anyone who got his skills assessed from ICAA?

How much time did it take to reach the assessment letter from Australia to your address. I've checked that my application was finalized on 3/Oct, but haven't received it as yet.


----------



## umm e abu

ambproject said:


> Any news and information regarding they way Team 34 Brisbane carry out assessment i dont like that team but assigned to it


Assalam u aliekum! I hv same team brisbane 34, and CO initial is BK.


----------



## Supersid228

SMShoaib said:


> You have to notify your CO about your any visit which is more than 14 days. It wont effect the outcome of your application in any way. At the time of grant, you have to be onshore but in that case your co will give you grant notification, whenever you return to Australia you can validate your visa.
> So plan you visit without any concern


And what if i stay in dubai for 2 weeks for just a visiting purpose? Do i have to obtain a pcc for the same?


----------



## Supersid228

And do they send the case for security check without asking for form 80? In my case i was late to upload my form 80 and it shows as reuired when i check it online. My co never asked for anything or never approached me for anything... She is a cool dude lol


----------



## msohaibkhan

Supersid228 said:


> And what if i stay in dubai for 2 weeks for just a visiting purpose? Do i have to obtain a pcc for the same?


PCC is only required from the countries where you have stayed 12 months or more in aggregate.


----------



## Abdelkhalek

best of luck


----------



## AbbasHosseini

guys, do you think ASIO waits for replies from our own government agencies or do they conduct the security checks independently? 

is the delay on the Australian side or our own governments ?


----------



## saghirq

*Spouse Qualification?*

Hello Expats, I received NSW 190 invitation.My Spouse is just under matric and not ready to appear in ielts.will my case will be affected and also plz let me know what other options r avaiable to avoid ielts. thanks.


----------



## roposh

saghirq said:


> Hello Expats, I received NSW 190 invitation.My Spouse is just under matric and not ready to appear in ielts.will my case will be affected and also plz let me know what other options r avaiable to avoid ielts. thanks.


Hello saghriq,
for those dependents who can not appear in IELTS or do not have vocational english, need to pay the fee of around AUD 4000. If u can afford the fee then u dont need to worry about IELTs at all.
Regards
Roposh


----------



## expatdude

saghirq said:


> Hello Expats, I received NSW 190 invitation.My Spouse is just under matric and not ready to appear in ielts.will my case will be affected and also plz let me know what other options r avaiable to avoid ielts. thanks.


The two best options r if u can arrange a letter from uni saying that her medium of instructions is english ( u ll save ielts n 4000aud). 2nd option is do her ielts only 4 band is required.

& if above options r not applicable to ur spouse u hv to pay 4 k aud as roposh explained


----------



## IBT

Supersid228 said:


> Guys,
> I have a question as i told on this forum earlier that i have applied for 189 in jan 2013 i just wanna know is it gonna hurt my case if i leave for pakistan say about for 3 months or more if i dont get any response from the dept till mid of nov then i would like to visit pakistan for 3 months as i have valid TR already till august 2013. Pls suggest whether i should go or stay ? And if i can go then what should be my course of action whether i should notify my CO via email or i can just leave without doing it? Also if diac makes a decision on my application while i am offshore do i have to come back or they can issue a grant no matter i am onshore or offshore, it os to be noted that i am actually an onshore applicant. Thanks your advise and suggestions are required pls


Aoa

As far as I know....you must notify your CO if you are going overseas. If you get a grant during ur 3 months, then you will be treated as that of an offshore applicant...meaning you must come back to Australia within a stipulated time frame to activate your PR.


----------



## IBT

saghirq said:


> Hello Expats, I received NSW 190 invitation.My Spouse is just under matric and not ready to appear in ielts.will my case will be affected and also plz let me know what other options r avaiable to avoid ielts. thanks.


AoA

My sincere advice is that your wife should try for IELTS once.....at least see what happens....it is only band 4 which is required. Usually medium of instruction in our schools (except from expensive ones) is not English.....if she has studied in an English medium then you should be able to get a letter legally even if things were done in the local language and that should be fine. Otherwise, don't go for any fake letters.....misleading and wrong things always have their impact.....sooner or later.


----------



## mike alic

saghirq said:


> Hello Expats, I received NSW 190 invitation.My Spouse is just under matric and not ready to appear in ielts.will my case will be affected and also plz let me know what other options r avaiable to avoid ielts. thanks.


The requirement is 4.5, and if you do backward calculation, i think its easy to score 4.5 in each module.

Just need to prepare for couple of months. you can ask your wife to take classes.

1) You can check letters and eassy from IELTS book, there will be answers with score, if you can check answer that score 4.5, i believe its achievable

2) for listening and reading, refer to this link IELTS Band Scores and Marking Criteria 

I think its also achievable 

3) I am not sure about the examiners in Pakistan for speaking, but i think if spend sometime in preparation home, I think it shouldn't that big issue
IELTS speaking

Sooner or later you have to communicate in English, and even after going Australia you have to do attend classes. 

Please dont waste your money without trying. Its almost 5K now, and if you convert to PK rupees it will be huge amount.

My recommendation would be atleast give a try.


----------



## Hiki

syeralia said:


> Yes u r rite but with due repect please keep it in mind that most of the applicant applied on near sept and oct in 2012 and according to immi.gov it will take upto 12 months so being an optimistic it shows that now InshaAllah from oct 15 the applicant of our side will Start Getting Grant in Ascending order So hope for the Best


Lets hope for the best .... but there is one thing if you see the timelines 99% of 189ers of sept oct n mid nov havent recieved even there medical cal !!! After mid of nov there are 189ers with everything completed ...


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Friends who are expecting their grants soon,

I strongly suggest you start researching the job market from now, and start working on your resume. 

After getting the grant, the next challenge is to secure a job, and deciding when and where to move in Australia.

Dealing with recruitment agents is really a pain, best option is to reach the companies/employers directly if possible, unfortunately most of the advertised jobs are through recruitment agents.

Best wishes for all.


----------



## Supersid228

Guys,

I am eligible for 190 do u guys think i should apply for it after waiting 8 months on 189?


----------



## Supersid228

What is the validity of NSW state sponsorship please?


----------



## bhura

Friends
I sent an email to my co asking if I can go for medical as my case is nearing 12 months processing time, received below reply 
" you are not required to go for medical examination at this stage, when medical examination are required I will contact you via email."
And I noticed that my co is also changed


----------



## cyberkidpk

Supersid228 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am eligible for 190 do u guys think i should apply for it after waiting 8 months on 189?


Yeah
That's what I did before applying for 189

The time for SC is way too long


----------



## Supersid228

cyberkidpk said:


> Yeah
> That's what I did before applying for 189
> 
> The time for SC is way too long


Do i have to apply eoi first before applying for state sponsorship for 190? And what is the validity of state sponsorship for NSW any idea? I still want for 2 months on 189 but i want to apply for nsw sponsorship now but i wanna use it after couple of months just wanna save my $3000 till the end


----------



## roposh

Supersid228 said:


> Do i have to apply eoi first before applying for state sponsorship for 190? And what is the validity of state sponsorship for NSW any idea? I still want for 2 months on 189 but i want to apply for nsw sponsorship now but i wanna use it after couple of months just wanna save my $3000 till the end


Yes u need to fill in eoi before applying foe nsw ss. The validity of ss is generally two months.


----------



## cyberkidpk

Supersid228 said:


> Do i have to apply eoi first before applying for state sponsorship for 190? And what is the validity of state sponsorship for NSW any idea? I still want for 2 months on 189 but i want to apply for nsw sponsorship now but i wanna use it after couple of months just wanna save my $3000 till the end


Yes, make another eoi and just select 190 for submission.
I had 28 days limit for submission of fees but that was for WA .
All the best


----------



## Supersid228

Someone told me that the validity of NSW one is 1 year.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Supersid228 said:


> Do i have to apply eoi first before applying for state sponsorship for 190? And what is the validity of state sponsorship for NSW any idea? I still want for 2 months on 189 but i want to apply for nsw sponsorship now but i wanna use it after couple of months just wanna save my $3000 till the end


For your info, the revised fee is more than $3500, not $3000


----------



## ImEngineer

Supersid228 said:


> Dear bro,
> 
> Its pretty tough here, its more like who u know then what you know


That's not correct....my hubby got job when he was is based in overseas.
Also his two friends got job from overseas even they don't have any PR. All expenses and 457 visa were covered by the company.

So its really matters, what u know and how you present yourself in job interviews.


----------



## msohaibkhan

ImEngineer said:


> That's not correct....my hubby got job when he was is based in overseas.
> Also his two friends got job from overseas even they don't have any PR. All expenses and 457 visa were covered by the company.
> 
> So its really matters, what u know and how you present yourself in job interviews.


Are u talking specifically about accountants?


----------



## ImEngineer

msohaibkhan said:


> Are u talking specifically about accountants?


Well i m talking in general.


----------



## ImEngineer

My brother applied 189 in last Nov 2013, still waiting for medical.
My cousin and his friend applied 175 in Apr 2012 (almost 18 months)..no medical request yet.
I applied 309 Partner visa this month. Medical asked by CO

Seems like Pakis getting special treatment


----------



## Supersid228

ImEngineer said:


> That's not correct....my hubby got job when he was is based in overseas.
> Also his two friends got job from overseas even they don't have any PR. All expenses and 457 visa were covered by the company.
> 
> So its really matters, what u know and how you present yourself in job interviews.


Are you telling people here that your hubby is a superman? Lol


----------



## ImEngineer

Supersid228 said:


> Are you telling people here that your hubby is a superman? Lol


Not the superman infact better than those who spread lies


----------



## Aladdin.lb

bhura said:


> Friends
> I sent an email to my co asking if I can go for medical as my case is nearing 12 months processing time, received below reply
> " you are not required to go for medical examination at this stage, when medical examination are required I will contact you via email."
> And I noticed that my co is also changed


This is a standard reply nothing to worry about.
CO change is normal also as they sometimes go on leave, or leave jobs. was the new one from the same team ?


----------



## Supersid228

ImEngineer said:


> Not the superman infact better than those who spread lies


No comments, its not a place to answer you.


----------



## bhura

Aladdin.lb said:


> This is a standard reply nothing to worry about.
> CO change is normal also as they sometimes go on leave, or leave jobs. was the new one from the same team ?


Yes same team but diff co


----------



## saghirq

*190 Medicals?*

I have decided to front lodge my visa application.from this thread i came to know it is possible to go for medicals before visa app lodge .so what documents i should present to MOC(near kalma chowk, correct me if i am wrong) or should i get appointment through their helpline plz share contact details to book an appointment and also fees and .i hired no consultant so donot know the exact process to accomplish my medicals.Expats plz guide.


----------



## roposh

saghirq said:


> I have decided to front lodge my visa application.from this thread i came to know it is possible to go for medicals before visa app lodge .so what documents i should present to MOC(near kalma chowk, correct me if i am wrong) or should i get appointment through their helpline plz share contact details to book an appointment and also fees and .i hired no consultant so donot know the exact process to accomplish my medicals.Expats plz guide.


I am not sure if IOM will let u do ur medicals without TRN and HAPID, both of which u get after u lodge the application.


----------



## faheemzafar

Impatient22 said:


> Me.. ! Grant notification on 8th Oct


anyone else who applied in 2012 ?


----------



## mike alic

saghirq said:


> I have decided to front lodge my visa application.from this thread i came to know it is possible to go for medicals before visa app lodge .so what documents i should present to MOC(near kalma chowk, correct me if i am wrong) or should i get appointment through their helpline plz share contact details to book an appointment and also fees and .i hired no consultant so donot know the exact process to accomplish my medicals.Expats plz guide.


its not before lodge, its before CO allocation. 

after you lodge your application, co will be assigned in 5-6 weeks time, so before CO allocation you can do medical.


----------



## IBT

Supersid228 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am eligible for 190 do u guys think i should apply for it after waiting 8 months on 189?


AoA

I would like to say that if you are willing to spend $3500 and then additional fee for each family member, then okay....go ahead.....but I would sincerely disagree with such a decision, even if you are eligible for 190, don't waste ur money. 189 has one year timeline....DIBP usually get things done in time....so just be patient. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## TV Buff

bhura said:


> Friends
> I sent an email to my co asking if I can go for medical as my case is nearing 12 months processing time, received below reply
> " you are not required to go for medical examination at this stage, when medical examination are required I will contact you via email."
> And I noticed that my co is also changed


I would have just gone and done them without asking the CO, to be honest. Did you ask him anything regarding the finalisation of your application?


----------



## bukhari

faheemzafar said:


> anyone else who applied in 2012 ?


I am 2011/2012 applicant


----------



## opfian

Supersid228 said:


> Do i have to apply eoi first before applying for state sponsorship for 190? And what is the validity of state sponsorship for NSW any idea? I still want for 2 months on 189 but i want to apply for nsw sponsorship now but i wanna use it after couple of months just wanna save my $3000 till the end


Is it legal to aplly for 190 when you have already paid for 189 and currently u r under SC?

Please share details regarding validity if application.


----------



## bhura

TV Buff said:


> I would have just gone and done them without asking the CO, to be honest. Did you ask him anything regarding the finalisation of your application?


TV Buff

I emailed her because the link for medical is not working it gives error says try again later that's why I wrote to her if she can help in getting through this broken link.
And got that reply.....

I did ask for the update but she didn't mention in her reply

By the way you are also nearing the 12 months time, are you planning to go for medical examination


----------



## AbbasHosseini

What does it mean when CO request for PCC, but not medical? 

certainly it doesnt mean security check is over, so why would my CO ask for it after almost 8 months of being allocated to my case? 

any ideas?
\
thx


----------



## ahmedhasan

Dear Senior Expats ,

I have finished 4 months and no progress in my grant is that normal 

Visa 190

please advise


----------



## roposh

ahmedhasan said:


> Dear Senior Expats ,
> 
> I have finished 4 months and no progress in my grant is that normal
> 
> Visa 190
> 
> please advise


Probably that has something to do with your country. I think Iraqi applicants are subject to extensive security checks as many other Pakistani applicants. 
Anyways, keep ur spirits high. I am sure you and many other HR country applicants who are facing extensive security checks will finally cross the barrier inshaAllah.
Regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

AbbasHosseini said:


> What does it mean when CO request for PCC, but not medical?
> 
> certainly it doesnt mean security check is over, so why would my CO ask for it after almost 8 months of being allocated to my case?
> 
> any ideas?
> \
> thx


Hang on buddy!
Just submit ur PCC. Hopefully the next call would be for medicals.
Regards,
Roposh


----------



## ahmedhasan

roposh said:


> Probably that has something to do with your country. I think Iraqi applicants are subject to extensive security checks as many other Pakistani applicants.
> Anyways, keep ur spirits high. I am sure you and many other HR country applicants who are facing extensive security checks will finally cross the barrier inshaAllah.
> Regards,
> Roposh


Thanks to encourage me and wish to grant it soon rather than to wait for one year or less


----------



## Supersid228

AbbasHosseini said:


> What does it mean when CO request for PCC, but not medical?
> 
> certainly it doesnt mean security check is over, so why would my CO ask for it after almost 8 months of being allocated to my case?
> 
> any ideas?
> \
> thx


R u 189 or 190?


----------



## adila

applied in April2013........................still waiting for med or pcc request.


----------



## nuked

adila said:


> applied in April2013........................still waiting for med or pcc request.


What is your complete time-line? what visa class did you apply for, which authority did you get your skills assessed from?

This should help people to share experiences with similar time-lines as yours.


----------



## nuked

nuked said:


> What is your complete time-line? what visa class did you apply for, which authority did you get your skills assessed from?
> 
> This should help people to share experiences with similar time-lines as yours.


Ok my bad, found your time-line in one of your posts, can you put it in your signature please. Cannot find your name in the excel spread sheet, you still need to highlight which visa subclass you applied for.


----------



## nuked

Ok Adila, I am guessing from your past posts that you applied for a 189. Apparently if that is the case please have a look at the following spreadsheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Filter out your visa subclass and you should see an avg duration people have been waiting to get their grants in your subclass.

Current Stats for 189 Shows following: Only Pakistani Applicants.

Visa Applicants On this forum: 53
Meds Requested: 12
Visa Granted: 1, this is a female applicant without spouse, granted in 3 months 2 days.
Maximum duration people have been waiting with 189 applied: about 12months now

These figures are only based on people who have provided the details for statistical purposes. This does not mean they are 100% accurate but the trends have actually been with the statistics of the sheet.

All the best!


----------



## roposh

*My Dear Friends!!*

It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for. 

And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4. 

Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.

With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me 

The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.

I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.

As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected 

Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined 

Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.

For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
ACS: 15 July
Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
Visa Applied: 5 Sep
PCC: 5Sep
Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
*Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*

I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you. 
Have a great Day!

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## roposh

*My Dear Friends!!*

It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for. 

And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4. 

Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.

With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me 

The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.

I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.

As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected 

Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined 

Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.

For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
ACS: 15 July
Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
Visa Applied: 5 Sep
PCC: 5Sep
Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
*Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*

I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you. 
Have a great Day!

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## ali_jaff

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Congratulations!!!


----------



## usman.shahid

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Congrats....


----------



## Maria_Sal

Congratulations roposh.....certainly one of thr happiest days of ur life....Allah swt gave u the blessings for keeping the fast....wish u a good life ahead with family...


----------



## usman.shahid

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Did u have any international travels?


----------



## msvayani

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


That's ammmaaazzzzzing... Specially on the beautiful day of Hajj. Congratulations you both and wish you all the best for the big move.


----------



## ali_jaff

ImEngineer said:


> Not the superman infact better than those who spread lies


Please no need to call any one a lier. You both might be right as every one goes through a different set of experience. Masha Allah good to hear that you guys settled their quickly. Any piece of advice about how one should go through job search in Australia as i understand, it s a completely different market then Pakistan or middle east??


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Simply Amazing! Congrats! Keep the spirits high!


----------



## mechman

roposh said:


> My Dear Friends!!
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that 'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED' . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that GOLDEN EMAIL for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Congratulations and best of luck for the next step. So when is move planed


----------



## roposh

usman.shahid said:


> Did u have any international travels?


No Usman, i did not have any International travel history.


----------



## imranali82

Dear Seniors,

Please consider my time-line, I was wondering will it be a wise idea to FL my medicals? Considering they take about 1~2 months to get finalized and all.

Also shall i be concerned about not receiving the silver mail by now? i have considered the Excel sheet, and it says its not a big deal, so far I am within the normal timeframe. but I would love to hear about insights from fellow members

Lot of ppl on this forum are IT related, I am a mechanical engineer with over 8 years of Management / technical experience I was wondering if someone could guide me what steps / sites/ links shall i explore in the mean while for the job hunt?

my target is to land on the eastern end, and want to avoid Perth (for multiple reasons) will it be possible to achieve this? 

Kind regards,
Imran


----------



## msohaibkhan

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Congrats brother. I am feeling very happy for you. Reading that golden email would indeed the most emotional moment of your life. Best of luck for your future life in Australia and please keep all of us remember in prayers


----------



## msohaibkhan

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Congrats brother. I am feeling very happy for you. Reading that golden email would indeed the most emotional moment of your life. Best of luck for your future life in Australia and please keep all of us remember in prayers


----------



## msohaibkhan

roposh said:


> No Usman, i did not have any International travel history.


Hi Roposh

Did you apply solely or included dependants as migrating partners? I mean to ask if you paid fee for you only or for all the dependants?

If applied solely, pls advise will it be easy to call the dependants later once after getting suitable job & settled there.


----------



## roposh

msohaibkhan said:


> Congrats brother. I am feeling very happy for you. Reading that golden email would indeed the most emotional moment of your life. Best of luck for your future life in Australia and please keep all of us remember in prayers


Thank You so much Shoaib!
I wish you a speedy grant too 
My all good wishes arefor you.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

imranali82 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Please consider my time-line, I was wondering will it be a wise idea to FL my medicals? Considering they take about 1~2 months to get finalized and all.
> 
> Also shall i be concerned about not receiving the silver mail by now? i have considered the Excel sheet, and it says its not a big deal, so far I am within the normal timeframe. but I would love to hear about insights from fellow members
> 
> Lot of ppl on this forum are IT related, I am a mechanical engineer with over 8 years of Management / technical experience I was wondering if someone could guide me what steps / sites/ links shall i explore in the mean while for the job hunt?
> 
> my target is to land on the eastern end, and want to avoid Perth (for multiple reasons) will it be possible to achieve this?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Imran


Hi Imran,

Since you applied for 175, you can land anywhere in Australia and work anywhere you feel like.

I don't think it will be wise to do your medicals unless they have been asked by your CO, since IOM will not have your records in their system as activated for medical.

For job hunt, a simple google search should help you with tons of job resources, but the key players are:

Seek.com.au
LinkedIn
Indeed.com.au

Your specific skills demand will eventually force you to move to a location that has your skills in demand, it is something out of your control and I dont think you can enforce that for yourself only if you want to survive. But this simply does not mean you won't find jobs in your field on the eastern side but the growth level might be slow as compared to the western region though I might be wrong since I am not aware of your field.

All the best!


----------



## expatdude

Yahoooooooooooooooooooo!!! you did it bro many many congrats i m really happy for you.



roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


----------



## usman.shahid

i applied on August 2nd and waiting for grant. Those who applied after me are getting their grants...don't know wats going on. My CO does not tell me anything. I am afraid may be SC had started. I wish it comes soon


----------



## expatdude

usman.shahid said:


> i applied on August 2nd and waiting for grant. Those who applied after me are getting their grants...don't know wats going on. My CO does not tell me anything. I am afraid may be SC had started. I wish it comes soon


usman.shahid,

I tell you the secret you will be getting grant soon ...


----------



## opfian

roposh said:


> My Dear Friends!!
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that 'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED' . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that GOLDEN EMAIL for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Mashallah ... Mabroook!!


----------



## SMShoaib

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Congratulation brother for your grant and all the best for your future.
I really liked the way you compose the situation and described excellently


----------



## SMShoaib

imranali82 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Please consider my time-line, I was wondering will it be a wise idea to FL my medicals? Considering they take about 1~2 months to get finalized and all.
> 
> Also shall i be concerned about not receiving the silver mail by now? i have considered the Excel sheet, and it says its not a big deal, so far I am within the normal timeframe. but I would love to hear about insights from fellow members
> 
> Lot of ppl on this forum are IT related, I am a mechanical engineer with over 8 years of Management / technical experience I was wondering if someone could guide me what steps / sites/ links shall i explore in the mean while for the job hunt?
> 
> my target is to land on the eastern end, and want to avoid Perth (for multiple reasons) will it be possible to achieve this?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Imran


If initial entry date is not a problem for you, you may go for FL your medicals. 
I'm considering to FL my medicals in mid Dec.


----------



## roposh

Thank you once again to everyone for their warm wishes and support.

Here are my two cents to my fellow applicants who are in the process of immigrations or are thinking of it;

*FRONT LOAD EVERYTHING*

This is my 1st suggestion. If you are in priority group 3 or earlier, don't listen to anybody and front load all the documents. Do your medicals and PCC and upload that too.
In total, I submitted 55 documents. Nobody asked me to provide that many documents but I did and thankfully my strategy was successfull.

In my opinion, the CO goes for a SC or any other thing when they dont see enough documents to support your evidence. Just to give you people an example of my case; For proof of employment I submitted the reference letter, offer letter, contract letter, renewal of contract letter, annual appraisal letters, promotion letter, payslips, tax certficate, 5 years bank statement and also those letters which were recieved by me from other departments; just to prove that yes I am working in this organization.

Someone might argue that this is too much information but to me its our best chnace if we dont want to go for detail checks.

*Contact With Case Officer*

From the timeline of pakistani applicant it was clear that on average it takes 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant if all requirements are met. So I had made up my mind to not call DIBP or anyone else before 2.5 months of my application. I always assumed that if I have everything front loaded and if CO is still not contacting me then its a good thing. And I proved right.
Although I did get anxious at times after reading posts from other members where they called DIBP and got updates of their case but I hold myself and didn't do that.

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## usman.shahid

roposh said:


> Thank you once again to everyone for their warm wishes and support.
> 
> Here are my two cents to my fellow applicants who are in the process of immigrations or are thinking of it;
> 
> *FRONT LOAD EVERYTHING*
> 
> This is my 1st suggestion. If you are in priority group 3 or earlier, don't listen to anybody and front load all the documents. Do your medicals and PCC and upload that too.
> In total, I submitted 55 documents. Nobody asked me to provide that many documents but I did and thankfully my strategy was successfull.
> 
> In my opinion, the CO goes for a SC or any other thing when they dont see enough documents to support your evidence. Just to give you people an example of my case; For proof of employment I submitted the reference letter, offer letter, contract letter, renewal of contract letter, annual appraisal letters, promotion letter, payslips, tax certficate, 5 years bank statement and also those letters which were recieved by me from other departments; just to prove that yes I am working in this organization.
> 
> Someone might argue that this is too much information but to me its our best chnace if we dont want to go for detail checks.
> 
> *Contact With Case Officer*
> 
> From the timeline of pakistani applicant it was clear that on average it takes 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant if all requirements are met. So I had made up my mind to not call DIBP or anyone else before 2.5 months of my application. I always assumed that if I have everything front loaded and if CO is still not contacting me then its a good thing. And I proved right.
> Although I did get anxious at times after reading posts from other members where they called DIBP and got updates of their case but I hold myself and didn't do that.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


I need advise from you. I did not front load appointment letters and appraisal letters with my 190 visa application. Shall I upload now? If i do so, is there any harm or delay chances? i applied on 2nd August.


----------



## roposh

usman.shahid said:


> I need advise from you. I did not front load appointment letters and appraisal letters with my 190 visa application. Shall I upload now? If i do so, is there any harm or delay chances? i applied on 2nd August.


I am not sure if this is the time now to add any further documents specially when CO is already in contact with you.

I think you are better off following what your CO asks you to present. My suggestion is more suited to those who have not been contacted by CO yet.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

roposh said:


> Thank you once again to everyone for their warm wishes and support.
> 
> Here are my two cents to my fellow applicants who are in the process of immigrations or are thinking of it;
> 
> *FRONT LOAD EVERYTHING*
> 
> This is my 1st suggestion. If you are in priority group 3 or earlier, don't listen to anybody and front load all the documents. Do your medicals and PCC and upload that too.
> In total, I submitted 55 documents. Nobody asked me to provide that many documents but I did and thankfully my strategy was successfull.
> 
> In my opinion, the CO goes for a SC or any other thing when they dont see enough documents to support your evidence. Just to give you people an example of my case; For proof of employment I submitted the reference letter, offer letter, contract letter, renewal of contract letter, annual appraisal letters, promotion letter, payslips, tax certficate, 5 years bank statement and also those letters which were recieved by me from other departments; just to prove that yes I am working in this organization.
> 
> Someone might argue that this is too much information but to me its our best chnace if we dont want to go for detail checks.
> 
> *Contact With Case Officer*
> 
> From the timeline of pakistani applicant it was clear that on average it takes 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant if all requirements are met. So I had made up my mind to not call DIBP or anyone else before 2.5 months of my application. I always assumed that if I have everything front loaded and if CO is still not contacting me then its a good thing. And I proved right.
> Although I did get anxious at times after reading posts from other members where they called DIBP and got updates of their case but I hold myself and didn't do that.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


It is also very important to note that I also uploaded *Form 80* and *Form 1221* myself within 4 days of lodging my application.

Also, for proof of family, I made a family album comprising of pics of me, my wife and our son and uploaded that too. Just to prove this to CO that we are a family unit.

Hope this helps.

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## alihasan

roposh said:


> My Dear Friends!!
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that 'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED' . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that GOLDEN EMAIL for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Congratulations brother. Best of luck for the future.


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> It is also very important to note that I also uploaded *Form 80* and *Form 1221* myself within 4 days of lodging my application.
> 
> Also, for proof of family, I made a family album comprising of pics of me, my wife and our son and uploaded that too. Just to prove this to CO that we are a family unit.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


That is an interesting point!!


----------



## expatdude

roposh said:


> It is also very important to note that I also uploaded *Form 80* and *Form 1221* myself within 4 days of lodging my application.
> 
> Also, for proof of family, I made a family album comprising of pics of me, my wife and our son and uploaded that too. Just to prove this to CO that we are a family unit.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*



That is not required but it is recommended in my case i never uploaded form 80 and 1221 & never my CO requested 

But in your case its good if someone is front loading everything, so that CO give the direct grant. 

For front loading thing my advise would be that every one should know what to upload or will be demanded my DIBP so that you can front load the documents.


----------



## roposh

Thank you once again to everyone for their warm wishes and support.

Here are my two cents to my fellow applicants who are in the process of immigrations or are thinking of it;

*FRONT LOAD EVERYTHING*

This is my 1st suggestion. If you are in priority group 3 or earlier, don't listen to anybody and front load all the documents. Do your medicals and PCC and upload that too.
In total, I submitted 55 documents. Nobody asked me to provide that many documents but I did and thankfully my strategy was successfull.

In my opinion, the CO goes for a SC or any other thing when they dont see enough documents to support your evidence. Just to give you people an example of my case; For proof of employment I submitted the reference letter, offer letter, contract letter, renewal of contract letter, annual appraisal letters, promotion letter, payslips, tax certficate, 5 years bank statement and also those letters which were recieved by me from other departments; just to prove that yes I am working in this organization.

Someone might argue that this is too much information but to me its our best chnace if we dont want to go for detail checks.

*Contact With Case Officer
*
From the timeline of pakistani applicant it was clear that on average it takes 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant if all requirements are met. So I had made up my mind to not call DIBP or anyone else before 2.5 months of my application. I always assumed that if I have everything front loaded and if CO is still not contacting me then its a good thing. And I proved right.

Although I did get anxious at times after reading posts from other members where they called DIBP and got updates of their case but I hold myself and didn't do that.

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## roposh

roposh said:


> Thank you once again to everyone for their warm wishes and support.
> 
> Here are my two cents to my fellow applicants who are in the process of immigrations or are thinking of it;
> 
> *FRONT LOAD EVERYTHING*
> 
> This is my 1st suggestion. If you are in priority group 3 or earlier, don't listen to anybody and front load all the documents. Do your medicals and PCC and upload that too.
> In total, I submitted 55 documents. Nobody asked me to provide that many documents but I did and thankfully my strategy was successfull.
> 
> In my opinion, the CO goes for a SC or any other thing when they dont see enough documents to support your evidence. Just to give you people an example of my case; For proof of employment I submitted the reference letter, offer letter, contract letter, renewal of contract letter, annual appraisal letters, promotion letter, payslips, tax certficate, 5 years bank statement and also those letters which were recieved by me from other departments; just to prove that yes I am working in this organization.
> 
> Someone might argue that this is too much information but to me its our best chnace if we dont want to go for detail checks.
> 
> *Contact With Case Officer
> *
> From the timeline of pakistani applicant it was clear that on average it takes 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant if all requirements are met. So I had made up my mind to not call DIBP or anyone else before 2.5 months of my application. I always assumed that if I have everything front loaded and if CO is still not contacting me then its a good thing. And I proved right.
> 
> Although I did get anxious at times after reading posts from other members where they called DIBP and got updates of their case but I hold myself and didn't do that.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


It is also very important to note that I also uploaded *Form 80 *and *Form 1221* myself within 4 days of lodging my application.

Also, for proof of family, I made a family album comprising of pics of me, my wife and our son and uploaded that too. Just to prove this to CO that we are a family unit.

Hope this helps.

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## usman.shahid

roposh said:


> I am not sure if this is the time now to add any further documents specially when CO is already in contact with you.
> 
> I think you are better off following what your CO asks you to present. My suggestion is more suited to those who have not been contacted by CO yet.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


my CO also did not contacted me until lately when i sent inquiry on team 2 email address after I came to know that CO has been assigned by calling DIAC's number. I sent email almost after 2 months and 1 week of lodging my application and then CO replied. Till that date CO did not contact me as I uploaded every thing up front. I initiated the contact and he only replied and there was no request of additional documents from CO side.


----------



## Maria_Sal

mashaAllah...i love ur excitement...and it makes me feel i should add in more and more documents and also to stay patient during this waiting time....

wish u and ur family a good future.....

btw..i didnt upload our photos yet...is it mandatory?


----------



## roposh

Maria_Sal said:


> mashaAllah...i love ur excitement...and it makes me feel i should add in more and more documents and also to stay patient during this waiting time....
> 
> wish u and ur family a good future.....
> 
> btw..i didnt upload our photos yet...is it mandatory?


Hi Maria!
Yeah. I am excited for sure  Can't help it 

Anyways, no these items are not mandatory but I uploaded them in any case as i thought it would make my case stronger. So its up to you.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## indiference

*Congrats*



roposh said:


> Thank You so much Shoaib!
> I wish you a speedy grant too
> My all good wishes arefor you.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Congrats brother....all the best


----------



## AbbasHosseini

congrats for the grant  

however it is very strange that no matter how complete and strong an application is, if it's a 189 subclass, people still go through long security checks.. 

some people say 190 applicants go through security check but its very quick and takes up to 7 weeks once CO refers to ASIO...which is why 190 applicanys get grants in under 3 or 4 months MAX. 


Some people say 190 applicants dont go through checks at all, but then again, if australia was really worried about national security, would it be ridiculous to ignore security assessments just because someone is a 190 applicant and initiate extremely long assessment for another person with similar circumstances just because they are 189 applicants... it really doesnt make sense. 

So I think 190 applicants ALSO go through checks but ASIO finalize them as soon as they receive them ( just like a PCC application) they just put your name on databases and clear you out.. but maybe for 189 applicants, our files get dust for several months before even someone really look at it..... 

i think it is all about priority. but then again I could be wrong, because I have seen many many 190 applicants from Iran who have been waiting for their grant since oct/sept 2012....


----------



## ahmed1981

Dear AbbasHosseini, 

I believe the reason for those delay is because military service is mandatory in Iran for a lot of those applicants have served for up to 2 years in armed forces. 

Having served in armed forces could seriously delay the security check process and ASIO usually consider those cases as "complex", which means they require double or triple the time of a normal high risk applicant with no military background. 

This is the reason why in Form 80, they seem to be worried about applicants with either military background, weapons training, etc etc. 

If you havent served in the army, then Im pretty sure your security check should not exceed 10 months from the date your CO is allocated, considering you fill in everything in Form80. 

Leaving a mandary question blank or misleading will result in ASIO requesting more info from, DIAC, and then DIAC emailing you, you email them back with the answers....and there goes away 3 months of your precious time! 

goodluck


----------



## Vic2013

roposh said:


> It is also very important to note that I also uploaded *Form 80* and *Form 1221* myself within 4 days of lodging my application.
> 
> Also, for proof of family, I made a family album comprising of pics of me, my wife and our son and uploaded that too. Just to prove this to CO that we are a family unit.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


*
CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

So good to hear that a fellow member from Pakistan got a grant so quickly!!!! 
See you in Mel friend....

I am hoping to land in January first week 2014. What about you?

Lets now keep in touch regarding the next steps !!!


----------



## maham

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


i just read out loud this msg to my mother n husband...truly shows your emotions. loved it. Many congrats and may Alla make the next steps of migration easy and smooth for you ppl too. enjoy the double joy this eid. 
best regards


----------



## Mack1982

roposh said:


> Thank you once again to everyone for their warm wishes and support.
> 
> Here are my two cents to my fellow applicants who are in the process of immigrations or are thinking of it;
> 
> *FRONT LOAD EVERYTHING*
> 
> This is my 1st suggestion. If you are in priority group 3 or earlier, don't listen to anybody and front load all the documents. Do your medicals and PCC and upload that too.
> In total, I submitted 55 documents. Nobody asked me to provide that many documents but I did and thankfully my strategy was successfull.
> 
> In my opinion, the CO goes for a SC or any other thing when they dont see enough documents to support your evidence. Just to give you people an example of my case; For proof of employment I submitted the reference letter, offer letter, contract letter, renewal of contract letter, annual appraisal letters, promotion letter, payslips, tax certficate, 5 years bank statement and also those letters which were recieved by me from other departments; just to prove that yes I am working in this organization.
> 
> Someone might argue that this is too much information but to me its our best chnace if we dont want to go for detail checks.
> 
> *Contact With Case Officer*
> 
> From the timeline of pakistani applicant it was clear that on average it takes 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant if all requirements are met. So I had made up my mind to not call DIBP or anyone else before 2.5 months of my application. I always assumed that if I have everything front loaded and if CO is still not contacting me then its a good thing. And I proved right.
> Although I did get anxious at times after reading posts from other members where they called DIBP and got updates of their case but I hold myself and didn't do that.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Congrats and all the best for the future....


----------



## Mack1982

roposh said:


> It is also very important to note that I also uploaded *Form 80* and *Form 1221* myself within 4 days of lodging my application.
> 
> Also, for proof of family, I made a family album comprising of pics of me, my wife and our son and uploaded that too. Just to prove this to CO that we are a family unit.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Hi Roposh,

Did you upload any joint accounts or utility bills as proof of family.


----------



## Hiki

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Ohhh  many many congratulations brother apki toh 2 eid aik sath hogai


----------



## Supersid228

I dont know what harm had 189 applicants done to DIBP  what is the furure of 189 applicants.....


----------



## roposh

Mack1982 said:


> Hi Roposh,
> 
> Did you upload any joint accounts or utility bills as proof of family.


Hi Mack!
No, I did not submit any utility bill or joint account. Rather, I made a family album and uploaded that as a proof of family unit.

Hope this helps.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

maham said:


> i just read out loud this msg to my mother n husband...truly shows your emotions. loved it. Many congrats and may Alla make the next steps of migration easy and smooth for you ppl too. enjoy the double joy this eid.
> best regards


Hahaha...what can I say 

Thanks for the wishes. Have you moved to Australia already? If not, what are the plans?

Roposh


----------



## roposh

Hiki said:


> Ohhh  many many congratulations brother apki toh 2 eid aik sath hogai


Thanks Hiki!! 

I hope you get a speedy grant too, InshaAllah! 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Mack1982

roposh said:


> Hi Mack!
> No, I did not submit any utility bill or joint account. Rather, I made a family album and uploaded that as a proof of family unit.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Maybe because you have a kid.


----------



## maham

roposh said:


> Hahaha...what can I say
> 
> Thanks for the wishes. Have you moved to Australia already? If not, what are the plans?
> 
> Roposh


How wonderful it is to see so many unseen well wishers on this forum... hope you are enjoying the moments. 

I went to Melb for a week earlier. Booked again for 19th Oct i.e. coming Saturday. When are you planning to make the move? Keep in touch.


----------



## roposh

maham said:


> How wonderful it is to see so many unseen well wishers on this forum... hope you are enjoying the moments.
> 
> I went to Melb for a week earlier. Booked again for 19th Oct i.e. coming Saturday. When are you planning to make the move? Keep in touch.


Thats great! So you are starting your new life from this sunday itself. I wish you all the very best and hope you and ur family have a bright future in Australia.

As for me, I haven't decided yet. I am thinking of either February or Aug next year. Still need to work out everything before I finally make up my mind.

Its nice that you are also heading to Melbourne. May be we should collect information of all the immigrants recently moved to Melbourne and also those who are planning to move there in near future.

So have you managed to book your accommodation there?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## mimran

Hi All

Eid Mubarak to you all. What could have been a normal Eid day, a single mail changed the atmosphere altogether. 

Yes, Alhamdullilah got visa grant notification today and mail was send just after Eid prayers from Adeliade T2. Initial entry is towards end of Aug2014, same date where medicals were received by DIAC.

Iam just short of words and heart filled with thankfullness towards Allah towards this amazing Eid gift (today being first day of Eid in Middle East).

Thanks to my family who supported me all this way and specially all the friends on expatforum and pomsinoz. This journey could never been easy without all of you supporting and encouraging one another. 

Praying for the speedy grants of all on this forum specially 175 and 176 applicants.


----------



## mechman

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Eid Mubarak to you all. What could have been a normal Eid day, a single mail changed the atmosphere altogether.
> 
> Yes, Alhamdullilah got visa grant notification today and mail was send just after Eid prayers from Adeliade T2. Initial entry is towards end of Aug2014, same date where medicals were received by DIAC.
> 
> Iam just short of words and heart filled with thankfullness towards Allah towards this amazing Eid gift (today being first day of Eid in Middle East).
> 
> Thanks to my family who supported me all this way and specially all the friends on expatforum and pomsinoz. This journey could never been easy without all of you supporting and encouraging one another.
> 
> Praying for the speedy grants of all on this forum specially 175 and 176 applicants.


Congratulations


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Supersid228 said:


> I dont know what harm had 189 applicants done to DIBP  what is the furure of 189 applicants.....


has anyone ever heard of any 189 VHR applicant ( friends or friends of friends who are not on this formum) who got a grant by now? 

anyone... at all ? 

I seriously hope what happened to 175/176 applicants in 2011 is not going to happen to us. 15-18 months is just way too long to wait!


----------



## saydur

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Eid Mubarak to you all. What could have been a normal Eid day, a single mail changed the atmosphere altogether.
> 
> Yes, Alhamdullilah got visa grant notification today and mail was send just after Eid prayers from Adeliade T2. Initial entry is towards end of Aug2014, same date where medicals were received by DIAC.
> 
> Iam just short of words and heart filled with thankfullness towards Allah towards this amazing Eid gift (today being first day of Eid in Middle East).
> 
> Thanks to my family who supported me all this way and specially all the friends on expatforum and pomsinoz. This journey could never been easy without all of you supporting and encouraging one another.
> 
> Praying for the speedy grants of all on this forum specially 175 and 176 applicants.


WOW!!
Congrats!!


----------



## ali_jaff

AbbasHosseini said:


> has anyone ever heard of any 189 VHR applicant ( friends or friends of friends who are not on this formum) who got a grant by now?
> 
> anyone... at all ?
> 
> I seriously hope what happened to 175/176 applicants in 2011 is not going to happen to us. 15-18 months is just way too long to wait!


Looks like it will take that much time. But all is well if it ends well and i seriously hope that the outcome for 189 ppl is good.


----------



## Supersid228

I heard, someone in melbourne got grant on 189 in 10 months


----------



## maham

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Eid Mubarak to you all. What could have been a normal Eid day, a single mail changed the atmosphere altogether.
> 
> Yes, Alhamdullilah got visa grant notification today and mail was send just after Eid prayers from Adeliade T2. Initial entry is towards end of Aug2014, same date where medicals were received by DIAC.
> 
> Iam just short of words and heart filled with thankfullness towards Allah towards this amazing Eid gift (today being first day of Eid in Middle East).
> 
> Thanks to my family who supported me all this way and specially all the friends on expatforum and pomsinoz. This journey could never been easy without all of you supporting and encouraging one another.
> 
> Praying for the speedy grants of all on this forum specially 175 and 176 applicants.



mashAllah heartiest congratulations. Lets hope n pray that we all find happiness and better future there, ameen. 

Good luck with the next phases of migration.


----------



## Supersid228

The more u wait the more it kills. security check is just a drama i believe.


----------



## mimran

maham said:


> mashAllah heartiest congratulations. Lets hope n pray that we all find happiness and better future there, ameen.
> 
> Good luck with the next phases of migration.


Thanks sister for your wishes. Best of wishes to you as well for the move.


----------



## maham

roposh said:


> Thats great! So you are starting your new life from this sunday itself. I wish you all the very best and hope you and ur family have a bright future in Australia.
> 
> As for me, I haven't decided yet. I am thinking of either February or Aug next year. Still need to work out everything before I finally make up my mind.
> 
> Its nice that you are also heading to Melbourne. May be we should collect information of all the immigrants recently moved to Melbourne and also those who are planning to move there in near future.
> 
> So have you managed to book your accommodation there?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Thanks for the wishes n kind words. 

Good luck with your plans. 

I have booked for a shared accommodation with Muslim girls in Balwyn. It was advertised on a facebook page that is for Pakistani students in Melbourne.


----------



## emran

Hello Everyone,

I am a computer engineer. I have got my assessment from ACS in 263111 (COmputer System and Network Engineer). The places where I qualify are NT, ACT (Special Cases), VIC (7 in each IELTS). So, my only option is NT. I have 55 points for 189 subclass, 60 points for 190 subclass, 65 points for 489 subclass. My General IELTS score is 7 Overall.

Now my question is should I apply for immigration or should I go for Masters Studies and get some additional points to make my case stronger?

1. If I apply now for NT how much time it would take to get the Regional Sponsorship? 

2. After that how much time is required to get the PR Visa?

3. How much time is required for all the process?

I would really appreciate if someone could help me.

Thank You,

Emran


----------



## imranali82

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Eid Mubarak to you all. What could have been a normal Eid day, a single mail changed the atmosphere altogether.
> 
> Yes, Alhamdullilah got visa grant notification today and mail was send just after Eid prayers from Adeliade T2. Initial entry is towards end of Aug2014, same date where medicals were received by DIAC.
> 
> Iam just short of words and heart filled with thankfullness towards Allah towards this amazing Eid gift (today being first day of Eid in Middle East).
> 
> Thanks to my family who supported me all this way and specially all the friends on expatforum and pomsinoz. This journey could never been easy without all of you supporting and encouraging one another.
> 
> Praying for the speedy grants of all on this forum specially 175 and 176 applicants.


Heartiest congratulations, may u have a bright n prosperous future ahead!!


----------



## mimran

imranali82 said:


> Heartiest congratulations, may u have a bright n prosperous future ahead!!


Thanks, wishing the same for you.


----------



## bukhari

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Eid Mubarak to you all. What could have been a normal Eid day, a single mail changed the atmosphere altogether.
> 
> Yes, Alhamdullilah got visa grant notification today and mail was send just after Eid prayers from Adeliade T2. Initial entry is towards end of Aug2014, same date whtere medicals were received by DIAC.
> 
> Iam just short of words and heart filled with thankfullness towards Allah towards this amazing Eid gift (today being first day of Eid in Middle East).
> 
> Thanks to my family who supported me all this way and specially all the friends on expatforum and pomsinoz. This journey could never been easy without all of you supporting and encouraging one another.
> 
> Praying for the speedy grants of all on this forum specially 175 and 176 applicants.


Congratulations and Eid Mubarak 
I am very happy for you..


----------



## AbbasHosseini

i honestly dont think its practical or even worth their time to spend that many months on a couple of documents on an applicant, i mean surely ASIO has better and more important things to do that worrying excessively about ordinary people like us. 

According to their own reports, they finalize counter terrorism assessments within DAYS! and im talking about 10-25 days, not even months.. 

so why is it that it takes ages to finalize visa security assessments? 

I think ASIO just cant be bothered with our files and the real amount of time they spend on each one of us is probably 1 months max. 

DIBP should stick to their offical timeframe of 12 months and if they cant do that, then maybe they should have told us all that it takes 18 months , just like they said this about 175 and 885 subclasses. 

its unbelievable how ASIO refuses to set up offical time frames to stand by.

besides, i looked at the timesheet on this forum, and there's absolutely no consistency in it, i couldnt even make any sense out of it. you get people getting grants in 10, 11, 14, 20, 30, 15 months... grrrrrrr cant even predict it


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> Congratulations and Eid Mubarak
> I am very happy for you..


Thanks. Wishing you also a quick grant. Keep up the spirits. We have passed the difficult time of SC endurance.


----------



## oz2356

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Eid Mubarak to you all. What could have been a normal Eid day, a single mail changed the atmosphere altogether.
> 
> Yes, Alhamdullilah got visa grant notification today and mail was send just after Eid prayers from Adeliade T2. Initial entry is towards end of Aug2014, same date where medicals were received by DIAC.
> 
> Iam just short of words and heart filled with thankfullness towards Allah towards this amazing Eid gift (today being first day of Eid in Middle East).
> 
> Thanks to my family who supported me all this way and specially all the friends on expatforum and pomsinoz. This journey could never been easy without all of you supporting and encouraging one another.
> 
> Praying for the speedy grants of all on this forum specially 175 and 176 applicants.


Eid Greetings!! and Congrats for golden email..

BR/Oz2356


----------



## roposh

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Eid Mubarak to you all. What could have been a normal Eid day, a single mail changed the atmosphere altogether.
> 
> Yes, Alhamdullilah got visa grant notification today and mail was send just after Eid prayers from Adeliade T2. Initial entry is towards end of Aug2014, same date where medicals were received by DIAC.
> 
> Iam just short of words and heart filled with thankfullness towards Allah towards this amazing Eid gift (today being first day of Eid in Middle East).
> 
> Thanks to my family who supported me all this way and specially all the friends on expatforum and pomsinoz. This journey could never been easy without all of you supporting and encouraging one another.
> 
> Praying for the speedy grants of all on this forum specially 175 and 176 applicants.


Heartiest congratulations Imrannnn...Finally!!!!!!!!!! . so happy for u mate.!!

So when r u planning to move?


----------



## mimran

roposh said:


> Heartiest congratulations Imrannnn...Finally!!!!!!!!!! . so happy for u mate.!!
> 
> So when r u planning to move?


Thanks bro for your wishes. Still yet to decide whether just to make an initial entry or to move permanently on first move. So lets see, but for the moment just enjoying the excitement of success by grace of Allah. 

What about you. Any plans to make to move ?


----------



## Aladdin.lb

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Eid Mubarak to you all. What could have been a normal Eid day, a single mail changed the atmosphere altogether.
> 
> Yes, Alhamdullilah got visa grant notification today and mail was send just after Eid prayers from Adeliade T2. Initial entry is towards end of Aug2014, same date where medicals were received by DIAC.
> 
> Iam just short of words and heart filled with thankfullness towards Allah towards this amazing Eid gift (today being first day of Eid in Middle East).
> 
> Thanks to my family who supported me all this way and specially all the friends on expatforum and pomsinoz. This journey could never been easy without all of you supporting and encouraging one another.
> 
> Praying for the speedy grants of all on this forum specially 175 and 176 applicants.



Congratulation bro!!

your patience has paid off.....Wishing you all the best in your move.

Aladdin


----------



## roposh

mimran said:


> Thanks bro for your wishes. Still yet to decide whether just to make an initial entry or to move permanently on first move. So lets see, but for the moment just enjoying the excitement of success by grace of Allah.
> 
> What about you. Any plans to make to move ?


Thats great! Enjoy the moment 

I am too in a dilemma whether to make a first entry or move permanently in the first go. Still haven't decided yet. But one thing is for sure that if I decide to move permanently then I'll go alone and then see from there when I can bring my family over. This is because, I believe it would be relatively easier for a single person to survive there without a job. 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Hiki

AbbasHosseini said:


> has anyone ever heard of any 189 VHR applicant ( friends or friends of friends who are not on this formum) who got a grant by now?
> 
> anyone... at all ?
> 
> I seriously hope what happened to 175/176 applicants in 2011 is not going to happen to us. 15-18 months is just way too long to wait!


The visa processing time for 189 as per DIBS is 12 months ... The thing is that till 13 or 15 NOV there is no applicant whos case is completed ( pcc med everythng ) so lets wait for those guys that when are thy recieving their grants . From them we will get estimate ... 
Fingers crossed and happy eid mubarak


----------



## Mack1982

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Eid Mubarak to you all. What could have been a normal Eid day, a single mail changed the atmosphere altogether.
> 
> Yes, Alhamdullilah got visa grant notification today and mail was send just after Eid prayers from Adeliade T2. Initial entry is towards end of Aug2014, same date where medicals were received by DIAC.
> 
> Iam just short of words and heart filled with thankfullness towards Allah towards this amazing Eid gift (today being first day of Eid in Middle East).
> 
> Thanks to my family who supported me all this way and specially all the friends on expatforum and pomsinoz. This journey could never been easy without all of you supporting and encouraging one another.
> 
> Praying for the speedy grants of all on this forum specially 175 and 176 applicants.


Congrats and best of luck....


----------



## indiference

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Eid Mubarak to you all. What could have been a normal Eid day, a single mail changed the atmosphere altogether.
> 
> Yes, Alhamdullilah got visa grant notification today and mail was send just after Eid prayers from Adeliade T2. Initial entry is towards end of Aug2014, same date where medicals were received by DIAC.
> 
> Iam just short of words and heart filled with thankfullness towards Allah towards this amazing Eid gift (today being first day of Eid in Middle East).
> 
> Thanks to my family who supported me all this way and specially all the friends on expatforum and pomsinoz. This journey could never been easy without all of you supporting and encouraging one another.
> 
> Praying for the speedy grants of all on this forum specially 175 and 176 applicants.


Congrats brother, wishing you all the best, a perfect gift, may Allah bless us all....Ameen


----------



## Prince Ali

Hi

I lodged my 176 application in June 2012. I did my medicals in October 2012.
Now 12 months have been passed and my application is under security checks.

On online portal it is showing that Health Requirements MET.
Will case officer request me to redo medicals as 12 months have been passed?


----------



## Prince Ali

Hi 

I lodged my 176 application in June 2012. I did my medicals in October 2012.Now 12 months have been passed and my application is under security checks.

On online portal it is showing that Health Requirements MET.Will case officer request me to redo medicals as 12 months have been passed?


----------



## Prince Ali

Congratulations to all applicants who have received grants.


----------



## roposh

Eid mubarak to everyone. Have a blessed Eid.

Regards,
Roposh


----------



## Supersid228

I was expecting that 189 will maximum take 12 months but if u see the excel sheet it clearly shows that it has taken more than 12 months now still no signs of any grant its really bad.


----------



## expatdude

mimran;

Eid n grant mubarik.


----------



## bhashmi

noixe said:


> Hi mshoaibkhan, I have an undergraduate in marketing and management and I have a masters in professional Accounting. I am currently undertaking my CA program. The ICAA assessment took less than two weeks in my case because I got it fast tracked. Are you an onshore or offshore applicant? I applied for accountant (General). I think it's code 551111, not sure. What about you? Qualifications? Working history? I applied back in May/june. I'm already going through SC as we speak.
> 
> Also, my CO initials are RF of Team 2 Adelaide. Anyone else have the same?



AoA noixe, Eid Mubarak. Have you got any response from RF. I have also got the same CO.


----------



## vinnie88

Actually you should still give it 2 more months to conclude that. 

take the oldest 189 applicant on the sheet, so he lodged in late sept or early oct 2012, okay... probably got a CO in 3-5 weeks, and CO usually always request for sort of documentation even if you frontload everything ( specially during the july-nov 2012 period where they couldnt properly access peoples docs on the e-visa system).... anyways, it usually takes them at least 10 working days ( 2 weeks) to forward your form80/1221 to ASIO, which means another 2 weeks for ASIO to look into it, now thats alreadt 1 months gone....... ... so lets say the persons security check started in late nov or early dec 2012...... now a lot of COS or perhaps even staff at ASIO have taken their holidays during the jan-dec period, at least most have... this means that Oct2012 applicants have quite similar timeline to whole who got CO's in early jan- or feb 2013.....so i think IF you see no grants by end of this year, then that means security checks for 189 will be similar to 175/176 ( 14-18 months) 


Usually DIAC keeps to its deadlines, or at least very close to. most 175/175 applicants got their visas finalized in 18 months or a month less or more...so im guessing this is the same case for 189 applicants, ...most will probably get grants within 12 months............and DIAC clearly says that this 12 month is calculated from the date ALL your documents are fully received....it doesnt start from your lodgement date.


----------



## Supersid228

vinnie88 said:


> Actually you should still give it 2 more months to conclude that.
> 
> take the oldest 189 applicant on the sheet, so he lodged in late sept or early oct 2012, okay... probably got a CO in 3-5 weeks, and CO usually always request for sort of documentation even if you frontload everything ( specially during the july-nov 2012 period where they couldnt properly access peoples docs on the e-visa system).... anyways, it usually takes them at least 10 working days ( 2 weeks) to forward your form80/1221 to ASIO, which means another 2 weeks for ASIO to look into it, now thats alreadt 1 months gone....... ... so lets say the persons security check started in late nov or early dec 2012...... now a lot of COS or perhaps even staff at ASIO have taken their holidays during the jan-dec period, at least most have... this means that Oct2012 applicants have quite similar timeline to whole who got CO's in early jan- or feb 2013.....so i think IF you see no grants by end of this year, then that means security checks for 189 will be similar to 175/176 ( 14-18 months)
> 
> 
> Usually DIAC keeps to its deadlines, or at least very close to. most 175/175 applicants got their visas finalized in 18 months or a month less or more...so im guessing this is the same case for 189 applicants, ...most will probably get grants within 12 months............and DIAC clearly says that this 12 month is calculated from the date ALL your documents are fully received....it doesnt start from your lodgement date.


We will find out....


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Eid Mubarak to you all. What could have been a normal Eid day, a single mail changed the atmosphere altogether.
> 
> Yes, Alhamdullilah got visa grant notification today and mail was send just after Eid prayers from Adeliade T2. Initial entry is towards end of Aug2014, same date where medicals were received by DIAC.
> 
> Iam just short of words and heart filled with thankfullness towards Allah towards this amazing Eid gift (today being first day of Eid in Middle East).
> 
> Thanks to my family who supported me all this way and specially all the friends on expatforum and pomsinoz. This journey could never been easy without all of you supporting and encouraging one another.
> 
> Praying for the speedy grants of all on this forum specially 175 and 176 applicants.


Eid Mubarak !!!! and many congratulations dear !!!

Best of luck for settlement phase !!!!


----------



## Gandhara

Dear Friends,

Just to let you all know that I received my NSW SS invite today. Now I am getting ready for the next challenge: organising material for the DIAC application. I have found expatforum.com to be really informative and I thank you all for that.

I will keep you all posted regarding my onward journey.

Best wishes,

G


----------



## Impatient22

Roposh n mimran...........

Many many congratulations. So happy for you guys... enjoy the moments  
Hope all goes well for ur big move too.


----------



## umm e abu

vinnie88 said:


> Actually you should still give it 2 more months to conclude that.
> 
> take the oldest 189 applicant on the sheet, so he lodged in late sept or early oct 2012, okay... probably got a CO in 3-5 weeks, and CO usually always request for sort of documentation even if you frontload everything ( specially during the july-nov 2012 period where they couldnt properly access peoples docs on the e-visa system).... anyways, it usually takes them at least 10 working days ( 2 weeks) to forward your form80/1221 to ASIO, which means another 2 weeks for ASIO to look into it, now thats alreadt 1 months gone....... ... so lets say the persons security check started in late nov or early dec 2012...... now a lot of COS or perhaps even staff at ASIO have taken their holidays during the jan-dec period, at least most have... this means that Oct2012 applicants have quite similar timeline to whole who got CO's in early jan- or feb 2013.....so i think IF you see no grants by end of this year, then that means security checks for 189 will be similar to 175/176 ( 14-18 months)
> 
> 
> Usually DIAC keeps to its deadlines, or at least very close to. most 175/175 applicants got their visas finalized in 18 months or a month less or more...so im guessing this is the same case for 189 applicants, ...most will probably get grants within 12 months............and DIAC clearly says that this 12 month is calculated from the date ALL your documents are fully received....it doesnt start from your lodgement date.


Thanks for UR help. God bless u


----------



## noixe

bhashmi said:


> AoA noixe, Eid Mubarak. Have you got any response from RF. I have also got the same CO.


Hi bhashmi. Nothing till now. Just asked for all the documents. Let's hope something gets doke soon what is your timeline?


----------



## expatdude

Gandhara said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Just to let you all know that I received my NSW SS invite today. Now I am getting ready for the next challenge: organising material for the DIAC application. I have found expatforum.com to be really informative and I thank you all for that.
> 
> I will keep you all posted regarding my onward journey.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> G


Congrats. Ur welcome do let us know if u hv any question. Further I would suggest u to join immigration timeline for pakistanis thread as well


----------



## hanali

....


----------



## hanali

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*



Its very fast!!! Congratz Roposh...


----------



## bhashmi

noixe said:


> Hi bhashmi. Nothing till now. Just asked for all the documents. Let's hope something gets doke soon what is your timeline?


it is mentioned in the signature. Are you from Karachi?


----------



## imranhassan852

AOA Everyone,

my question is regarding FORM 80. what could be the best answer to following question (Q#39) on form 80:

"What is the main reason for going to Australia?".

is there any impact of the answer on case outcome?


----------



## shafaqat309

imranhassan852 said:


> AOA Everyone,
> 
> my question is regarding FORM 80. what could be the best answer to following question (Q#39) on form 80:
> 
> "What is the main reason for going to Australia?".
> 
> is there any impact of the answer on case outcome?


Depends on what type of visa you have applied for, write "Migrating permanently" for immigration.


----------



## imranhassan852

shafaqat309 said:


> Depends on what type of visa you have applied for, write "Migrating permanently" for immigration.


Dear Shafqat309,

I am applying for 189.


----------



## umm e abu

ambproject said:


> Well any one with that disgusting team 34


Yup, brisbane team 34


----------



## shafaqat309

imranhassan852 said:


> Dear Shafqat309,
> 
> I am applying for 189.


yes Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa comes under migration.


----------



## saleemk1

umm e abu said:


> Yup, brisbane team 34


me2 from brisbane team 34 , the lady never replies even


----------



## imranhassan852

A question regarding newly born child after paying visa fee (lodging application).

If a child is born after lodging application, will there be any fee to be paid for the infant? I think I read somewhere at immi.gov.au that fee is exempted in this case.

Any idea?


----------



## shafaqat309

imranhassan852 said:


> A question regarding newly born child after paying visa fee (lodging application).
> 
> If a child is born after lodging application, will there be any fee to be paid for the infant? I think I read somewhere at immi.gov.au that fee is exempted in this case.
> 
> Any idea?


my child was born after I lodged my application, I did not pay anything extra, but it was 2010 at that time, better cross check official statement.

As per my understanding you can add your child(ren) any time before visa grant and you don't need to pay anything but if child is born after visa grant then you have to apply for baby visa.


----------



## imranhassan852

Shafqat309

thanks a lot for quick responses. You people are proving extremely helpful.


----------



## expatdude

imranhassan852 said:


> A question regarding newly born child after paying visa fee (lodging application).
> 
> If a child is born after lodging application, will there be any fee to be paid for the infant? I think I read somewhere at immi.gov.au that fee is exempted in this case.
> 
> Any idea?


Yes u can add ur child at any stage prior to grant.

If u hv lodged ur application after or on 1st july 2013 u hv to pay fee.


----------



## imranhassan852

expatdude said:


> Yes u can add ur child at any stage prior to grant.
> 
> If u hv lodged ur application after or on 1st july 2013 u hv to pay fee.


It means I will be asked to pay fee for new baby after updating my information?


----------



## expatdude

imranhassan852 said:


> It means I will be asked to pay fee for new baby after updating my information?


I m not sure when ll they ask u to pay the fee bt according to new rules if someone applied after/on 1st july 13 he/she ll need pay fee for every dependent plz see detail of fee structure to get an idea on DIBP/ DIAC site; under age18 I think its about 880 AUD to pay.

At the moment plz decide ur child name quickly n inform ur co abt new born by using change in circumstances form n do let ur co that ur making ur child passport ( if not made yet I m assuming)


----------



## vinnie88

saleemk1 said:


> me2 from brisbane team 34 , the lady never replies even


i had team 34, my CO first name starts with L. 

I wonder if that's the same CO you are talking about.


----------



## umm e abu

ambproject said:


> Who is our co


I m sharing u her initial, and that is BK


----------



## fmasaud84

vinnie88 said:


> Actually you should still give it 2 more months to conclude that.
> 
> take the oldest 189 applicant on the sheet, so he lodged in late sept or early oct 2012, okay... probably got a CO in 3-5 weeks, and CO usually always request for sort of documentation even if you frontload everything ( specially during the july-nov 2012 period where they couldnt properly access peoples docs on the e-visa system).... anyways, it usually takes them at least 10 working days ( 2 weeks) to forward your form80/1221 to ASIO, which means another 2 weeks for ASIO to look into it, now thats alreadt 1 months gone....... ... so lets say the persons security check started in late nov or early dec 2012...... now a lot of COS or perhaps even staff at ASIO have taken their holidays during the jan-dec period, at least most have... this means that Oct2012 applicants have quite similar timeline to whole who got CO's in early jan- or feb 2013.....so i think IF you see no grants by end of this year, then that means security checks for 189 will be similar to 175/176 ( 14-18 months)
> 
> 
> Usually DIAC keeps to its deadlines, or at least very close to. most 175/175 applicants got their visas finalized in 18 months or a month less or more...so im guessing this is the same case for 189 applicants, ...most will probably get grants within 12 months............and DIAC clearly says that this 12 month is calculated from the date ALL your documents are fully received....it doesnt start from your lodgement date.


This 12 months time starts when we lodge the application or when a CO is assigned ?


----------



## saleemk1

umm e abu said:


> Could u plz share her initial, my co is v cooperative, her initial is BK



my CO is MW , she doesnot reply , it takes my 3 emails for her to reply once


----------



## umm e abu

saleemk1 said:


> my CO is MW , she doesnot reply , it takes my 3 emails for her to reply once


Really. My CO always replies me, even on the same day.


----------



## umm e abu

ambproject said:


> Can any one tell me that after how much time job verifxayions tool place just approximate I think after co officer appointment if he refers then after 25 days


Just after 1 wk of CO allocation, received a call from australian consulate


----------



## Minhas

fmasaud84 said:


> This 12 months time starts when we lodge the application or when a CO is assigned ?


fmsaud... you still here dude?? You should have received your grant quite long ago, its been almost an year.


----------



## vinnie88

fmasaud84 said:


> This 12 months time starts when we lodge the application or when a CO is assigned ?


Dear dmasaud84, 

I rememember I read somewhere on DIPBs website that the 12 month proessing time actually counts from the day that they receieve ALL your docs, every single last document that they request. 

So for 189, usually 2 or 2.5 months after application lodgement.. 

Im guessing applicants who provided form80's during the nov-feb period, should be getting grants within the next 2-3 months hopefully. 

best is to trust DIBP and hope they stick to their timelines, as they always have, in most cases at least, even 175/176 cases...although 1 month up or down is not a big deal to be honest

best of luck


----------



## Supersid228

Dear guys, today my CO has requested for form 80 for both the application almost after 9 months? What does it mean? Is she gonna do something on my application or i should still expect another 6 months or so wait.


----------



## Supersid228

Supersid228 said:


> Dear guys, today my CO has requested for form 80 for both the application almost after 9 months? What does it mean? Is she gonna do something on my application or i should still expect another 6 months or so wait.


Please note that i emailed my CO few days ago to know the progess on my application so she today emailed me back requesting for just form 80 for both the applicants, also by the time i submitted form 80 for myself earlier i was jobless and i did mention in the form now she is asking form 80 again and i have job in hand so should i just mention my job or i should fill n submitt the change of circumstances form aswell as i have now the employment details on me. Please suggest.


----------



## Supersid228

One more thing when i applied for 189 i was on bridging visa for 485 sunclass after lodging 189 in couple of month time i had recied my 485 which i never informed my CO for 189 so far, should i inform her if yes then wht is the way to do it by just sending email or i have to fill some form for it?


----------



## roposh

Dear All,
I hope all of you great people are keeping well.

For the last couple of days I was revamping my resume and finally settled down with one. Its funny that when I wasn't granted the visa I was thinking about my case all the time and couldn't get a proper sleep and now when I have been granted, I only think about the challenges ahead with the move and finding a job. I am having sleepless night literally.

Anyways, now that I am done with revamping my profile, my next step is to do all the required things that I shall need after arriving there. So, please help me out with anything that I should do in next 3/4 months to make the immigration process smoother and hassle-free.

Some of the things that I can think of at this point are 'driving license' and NICOP. Please tell me what should I do in this regard? 

I already have an 8 year old valid driving license but I think there is something that needs to be done like stamping from consulate or anything like that. Please help me out on this.

Rest is all good, I wish all the aspiring applicants a speedy grant and good luck to those who are flying soon.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Since there are quite a few expats, living in Melbourne, are also subscribed to this thread so I guess no harm in posting this message here 

*If anybody needs a room-mate from Feb 2014 to share a room in a decent suburb of Melbourne, close to train/bus stops, please inform me.
*
Regards, 
Roposh


----------



## umairmahmood

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> I hope all of you great people are keeping well.
> 
> For the last couple of days I was revamping my resume and finally settled down with one. Its funny that when I wasn't granted the visa I was thinking about my case all the time and couldn't get a proper sleep and now when I have been granted, I only think about the challenges ahead with the move and finding a job. I am having sleepless night literally.
> 
> Anyways, now that I am done with revamping my profile, my next step is to do all the required things that I shall need after arriving there. So, please help me out with anything that I should do in next 3/4 months to make the immigration process smoother and hassle-free.
> 
> Some of the things that I can think of at this point are 'driving license' and NICOP. Please tell me what should I do in this regard?
> 
> I already have an 8 year old valid driving license but I think there is something that needs to be done like stamping from consulate or anything like that. Please help me out on this.
> 
> Rest is all good, I wish all the aspiring applicants a speedy grant and good luck to those who are flying soon.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


it's better to get a verification letter from the license issuing authority, NSW here does not require any additional letter if you have the new license ( card one), they do not recognize booklet ones and for them(booklet style license) you would need a verification letter from Pakistan house. Moreover Pakistan house will only issue you the verification letter if you have the letter from license issuing authority and then attested my MOFA. So better to have a new license in hand.


----------



## roposh

umairmahmood said:


> it's better to get a verification letter from the license issuing authority, NSW here does not require any additional letter if you have the new license ( card one), they do not recognize booklet ones and for them(booklet style license) you would need a verification letter from Pakistan house. Moreover Pakistan house will only issue you the verification letter if you have the letter from license issuing authority and then attested my MOFA. So better to have a new license in hand.


Thanks Umair!

I already have the new computerized driving license. Can you tell me exactly what I need to do? Do I need to go to license branch and ask them for verification letter? DO they issue verification letter? What next then?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## mss1

Dear All,

I am a silent reader to this community for the last couple of months and found this forum very useful. Below is the details about my case:

I lodged EOI (for 189) on Jul 4, 2012 (under ANZSCO 221213) for which I received an invite on Sep 15, 2012. I lodged visa application on 13-Nov-2012. CO was assigned on 8-Jan-2013, same day CO requested for additional documents together with Health, PCC & Form 80. Form 80 & PCC were sent to the CO on 31-Jan-2013 and I presume the health would also have been uploaded by the Doctor during the same period. During Feb 2013, I received regret letter from CO to include parent as my dependents. Further documents were requested on Feb 7, 2013 which was sent across on Mar 13, 2013. Since this date my case is undergoing security checks.....

Would appreciate if someone can advice how long this processing will take, further why I have been requested PCC, Form 80 & Med in Jan 2013 however, in the case of other applicants it is not requested yet.


----------



## mss1

fmasaud84 said:


> This 12 months time starts when we lodge the application or when a CO is assigned ?


I think upon submission of all requisite documents


----------



## Supersid228

mss1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a silent reader to this community for the last couple of months and found this forum very useful. Below is the details about my case:
> 
> I lodged EOI (for 189) on Jul 4, 2012 (under ANZSCO 221213) for which I received an invite on Sep 15, 2012. I lodged visa application on 13-Nov-2012. CO was assigned on 8-Jan-2013, same day CO requested for additional documents together with Health, PCC & Form 80. Form 80 & PCC were sent to the CO on 31-Jan-2013 and I presume the health would also have been uploaded by the Doctor during the same period. During Feb 2013, I received regret letter from CO to include parent as my dependents. Further documents were requested on Feb 7, 2013 which was sent across on Mar 13, 2013. Since this date my case is undergoing security checks.....
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can advice how long this processing will take, further why I have been requested PCC, Form 80 & Med in Jan 2013 however, in the case of other applicants it is not requested yet.


Putting parents as dependants is always messy, anyway i dont think anyone can answer of what u r asking.... Nobody knows how they are treating 189 cases my story is completely different, CO just requested form 80 after 9 months now if she sends my case on security checks looks like i have to wait another year


----------



## registerme

Security check of a BD applicant who lodged 189 visa on 30th Oct 2012 is CLEARED and Pakis who lodged 189 in Sept 2012 are still waiting... WTH  

:yell::yell::yell::yell::yell::yell:


----------



## mss1

Supersid228 said:


> Putting parents as dependants is always messy, anyway i dont think anyone can answer of what u r asking.... Nobody knows how they are treating 189 cases my story is completely different, CO just requested form 80 after 9 months now if she sends my case on security checks looks like i have to wait another year


Thanks Supersid for your instant response...


----------



## mss1

mss1 said:


> Thanks Supersid for your instant response...


Supersid,

Did your CO ever tell you that your case is undergoing external security checks...


----------



## Supersid228

mss1 said:


> Thanks Supersid for your instant response...


No worries, just wait wait n wait thats what we all are doing here


----------



## Supersid228

mss1 said:


> Supersid,
> 
> Did your CO ever tell you that your case is undergoing external security checks...


Lol, she never contacted me in 9 months and i have no clue wht she has been upto, she emailed me today to ask for fo 80 because few days ago i emailed her to know whether she is alive or dead. I waited 9 months before approaching her


----------



## roposh

registerme said:


> Security check of a BD applicant who lodged 189 visa on 30th Oct 2012 is CLEARED and Pakis who lodged 189 in Sept 2012 are still waiting... WTH
> 
> :yell::yell::yell::yell::yell::yell:


Dont get mad. I forsee a flurry of grants for Pak 189ers by Dec 2013.

Regards
Roposh


----------



## vinnie88

Supersid228 said:


> Lol, she never contacted me in 9 months and i have no clue wht she has been upto, she emailed me today to ask for fo 80 because few days ago i emailed her to know whether she is alive or dead. I waited 9 months before approaching her


This kind of strange. What exactly did she say? 

This could mean two things: 

ASIO has requested for your updated form 80, just to see whether ur circumstances have changes and CO suddenly remember to forward their request to you when you emailed her

OR 

She is just totally confused and asked for it by mistake.

You should perhaps email her and ask nicely why she requested form80 again since you provided that ages ago


----------



## Supersid228

vinnie88 said:


> This kind of strange. What exactly did she say?
> 
> This could mean two things:
> 
> ASIO has requested for your updated form 80, just to see whether ur circumstances have changes and CO suddenly remember to forward their request to you when you emailed her
> 
> OR
> 
> She is just totally confused and asked for it by mistake.
> 
> You should perhaps email her and ask nicely why she requested form80 again since you provided that ages ago


Brother i just emailed her to know the status of case but this morning she sent me an entirely seperate email containing 3 attachments checklist, info req and third one states that i have begum processing your application and to process further i need following information. When i open the first attachment it just says form 80 for main applicant and secondary applicant and u have 28 days for it. My question is y she never bothered herself to ask form 80 9 months ago when i lodged the application, can security checks be done without form 80? If not, then if she sends my case for security checks now so it will atleast take 8 more months  also though i provided form 80 earlier but it was always shown as required in the portal may be she never recieved it before. All of my documents were recieved in the portal except the form 80


----------



## vinnie88

Supersid228 said:


> Brother i just emailed her to know the status of case but this morning she sent me an entirely seperate email containing 3 attachments checklist, info req and third one states that i have begum processing your application and to process further i need following information. When i open the first attachment it just says form 80 for main applicant and secondary applicant and u have 28 days for it. My question is y she never bothered herself to ask form 80 9 months ago when i lodged the application, can security checks be done without form 80? If not, then if she sends my case for security checks now so it will atleast take 8 more months  also though i provided form 80 earlier but it was always shown as required in the portal may be she never recieved it before. All of my documents were recieved in the portal except the form 80


yes security checks can be done without form80 and 1221. They have access to all your documents, even the ones you submitted for your previous visas to Australia. Everything is on record. Anyways, the " i have begun processing your application... " thingy is just them saying "hello". 

Just to be extra sure and to avoid any doubtful thoughts, email her now and ask her very directly ; 

" Dear .. 

Im under impression that processing started for my case shortly after my application lodgement many months ago, however you mentioned you have just started processing my case and this is worring me. Has my case been untouched for the past 9 months? " 

and wait see what she says. dotn worry yet, just wait and see what she says and let us know. 

goodluck

oh more thing, would you mind sharing your COs initials and team number?


----------



## expatdude

umairmahmood said:


> it's better to get a verification letter from the license issuing authority, NSW here does not require any additional letter if you have the new license ( card one), they do not recognize booklet ones and for them(booklet style license) you would need a verification letter from Pakistan house. Moreover Pakistan house will only issue you the verification letter if you have the letter from license issuing authority and then attested my MOFA. So better to have a new license in hand.


One additional question from my side is what is the benefit of license of pakistan . & I also heard that 5 years old license hv more benefit than the new one. Can u plz explain


----------



## Mack1982

From this thread I get the impression that Security check are taking a considerable amount to time for Pakistanis.... 

- Anyone has an idea about the average time?
- Does it depend on the number of countries visited?


----------



## mechman

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> I hope all of you great people are keeping well.
> 
> For the last couple of days I was revamping my resume and finally settled down with one. Its funny that when I wasn't granted the visa I was thinking about my case all the time and couldn't get a proper sleep and now when I have been granted, I only think about the challenges ahead with the move and finding a job. I am having sleepless night literally.
> 
> Anyways, now that I am done with revamping my profile, my next step is to do all the required things that I shall need after arriving there. So, please help me out with anything that I should do in next 3/4 months to make the immigration process smoother and hassle-free.
> 
> Some of the things that I can think of at this point are 'driving license' and NICOP. Please tell me what should I do in this regard?
> 
> I already have an 8 year old valid driving license but I think there is something that needs to be done like stamping from consulate or anything like that. Please help me out on this.
> 
> Rest is all good, I wish all the aspiring applicants a speedy grant and good luck to those who are flying soon.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


For driving license you have to sit in computer test and driving rest in Australia if you have old driving license verification letter from embassy in Australia. The embassy in Australia will only issue verification letter if you have taken noc from license issuing authority attested by ministry of foreign affairs. It too easy to get the noc. Just visit from where you get the license and they will issue it.


----------



## mechman

expatdude said:


> One additional question from my side is what is the benefit of license of pakistan . & I also heard that 5 years old license hv more benefit than the new one. Can u plz explain


If you already have old license then you only have to sit in computer test and drivingtest otherwise complete proceedure from learning license starts


----------



## expatdude

mechman said:


> If you already have old license then you only have to sit in computer test and drivingtest otherwise complete proceedure from learning license starts


What abt I hv just made driving license of pakistan before leaving. Still I ll exempt from all test except computer test in aus to make aus license. Or only 5 years old licensed exempt other test.

Is there any benefit of international license from pakistan as well.


----------



## roposh

I think the Pakistani license has to be atleast 3 years old to be exempted. 
As for the international license, i too want to know if making an International driving license from Pakistan would help us in any way in Australia or is it just treated like any domestic pakistani license.

Regards
Roposh


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Mack1982 said:


> From this thread I get the impression that Security check are taking a considerable amount to time for Pakistanis....
> 
> - Anyone has an idea about the average time?
> - Does it depend on the number of countries visited?



Dont worry. For us Iranians, its so much worse. 

At least 190 pakistani applicants dont go through security check. subclass 190 applicants from Iran have been waiting since Sept/Oct 2012 and they still haven't got PCC/Medical Call. 

I think security check for Iranian applicants take the longest time compared to all other nationalities.


----------



## adila

roposh said:


> Dont get mad. I forsee a flurry of grants for Pak 189ers by Dec 2013.
> 
> Regards
> Roposh


In Sha Allah


----------



## adila

Mack1982 said:


> From this thread I get the impression that Security check are taking a considerable amount to time for Pakistanis....
> 
> - Anyone has an idea about the average time?
> - Does it depend on the number of countries visited?


yea. Security checks take long for Pakistanis especially.
i'm still waiting for my med /PCC call. its about 8 months.


----------



## Naveed539

Hi adila'

Are you a female applicant and have you applied yourself 
Or
you as secondary applicant along with your husband...?


----------



## emran

Do you think if you have UK and US visas in your passport it will make the security checks faster?

Do you think 70 points for 190 subclass are good or common?


----------



## Mack1982

emran said:


> Do you think if you have UK and US visas in your passport it will make the security checks faster?
> 
> Do you think 70 points for 190 subclass are good or common?


- I was thinking about the same thing. Strictly from the rules point of view, I don't even have to provide a PCC from Pakistan. Form me its only USA and UAE. But since i will be visiting this Nov/Dec so why not get one anyway, just to be on the safe side. 

- I think 70 points are excellent, regardless of profession.


----------



## emran

Mack1982 said:


> - I was thinking about the same thing. Strictly from the rules point of view, I don't even have to provide a PCC from Pakistan. Form me its only USA and UAE. But since i will be visiting this Nov/Dec so why not get one anyway, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> - I think 70 points are excellent, regardless of profession.


Mack1982 bro, Do you have to be in Pakistan to get your PCC? 

Also how long it took you to apply for visa as I can see you have 8 in IELTS. You must have 80 points in total why it is taking your case too long?


----------



## Mack1982

emran said:


> Mack1982 bro, Do you have to be in Pakistan to get your PCC?
> 
> Also how long it took you to apply for visa as I can see you have 8 in IELTS. You must have 80 points in total why it is taking your case too long?


I don't know much about Pakistan, haven't lived there much. Since I am visiting in Nov/Dec, i will go to the police station and get it. I haven't checked if i can get from U.A.E. 

I am waiting for ACS results. I will have 65 points (189). I think they are good enough under 263111. 

Age: 30
IELTS: 20
Degree: 15
Experience: 0
===============
Total 65
===============


----------



## mechman

roposh said:


> I think the Pakistani license has to be atleast 3 years old to be exempted.
> As for the international license, i too want to know if making an International driving license from Pakistan would help us in any way in Australia or is it just treated like any domestic pakistani license.
> 
> Regards
> Roposh


In my point of view no need of international driving license.


----------



## emran

Mack1982 said:


> I don't know much about Pakistan, haven't lived there much. Since I am visiting in Nov/Dec, i will go to the police station and get it. I haven't checked if i can get from U.A.E.
> 
> I am waiting for ACS results. I will have 65 points (189). I think they are good enough under 263111.
> 
> Age: 30
> IELTS: 20
> Degree: 15
> Experience: 0
> ===============
> Total 65
> ===============


Bro, what is the secret of getting 8 in IELTS... something we should know?


----------



## Mack1982

emran said:


> Bro, what is the secret of getting 8 in IELTS... something we should know?


Go to a IELTS center located in a remote area where no ones speaks english. It will help you in the speaking section. I had local students with me struggling to get a 4.5 average. 

Other sections, no way out except practice.


----------



## bhura

emran said:


> Do you think if you have UK and US visas in your passport it will make the security checks faster?
> 
> Do you think 70 points for 190 subclass are good or common?


I dont think so 
I have valid 475 visa but still my case is under security checks and I am almost 12 months down.
No of points are for eligibility only it has nothing to do with processing times

Good luck for everyone waiting for golden mail


----------



## emran

bhura said:


> I dont think so
> I have valid 475 visa but still my case is under security checks and I am almost 12 months down.
> No of points are for eligibility only it has nothing to do with processing times
> 
> Good luck for everyone waiting for golden mail


Bhura Bro, That's why I asked. Do you think if you have already visited the US and UK on your passport in the last 2 years would it make a difference to accelerate the security check process?


----------



## bhura

emran said:


> Bhura Bro, That's why I asked. Do you think if you have already visited the US and UK on your passport in the last 2 years would it make a difference to accelerate the security check process?


Dear emran
In my opinion if you have more international travels your security checks will take more time that's my understanding other seniors can comment 
God bless and best of luck

Bhura


----------



## emran

bhura said:


> Dear emran
> In my opinion if you have more international travels your security checks will take more time that's my understanding other seniors can comment
> God bless and best of luck
> 
> Bhura


Bhura Bro,

I think it depends on many things. Like it is taking an almost 1 year for you. Your visa 457 is a sponsored visa from an employer but right now they are giving priority to 489, 189 and 190 to fill the gap mentioned by your sponsor.

Also if you have Visas of UK and US and other countries I think it would increase your credibility that you have been there and back without any issues. I might be wrong...

But that was my opinion.


----------



## bhura

emran said:


> Bhura Bro,
> 
> I think it depends on many things. Like it is taking an almost 1 year for you. Your visa 457 is a sponsored visa from an employer but right now they are giving priority to 489, 189 and 190 to fill the gap mentioned by your sponsor.
> 
> Also if you have Visas of UK and US and other countries I think it would increase your credibility that you have been there and back without any issues. I might be wrong...
> 
> But that was my opinion.


Dear emran

I have visited Italy France Switzerland Egypt and Oman but it did not help 
I have stamped 457 on my passport and also valid 475 which is now renamed as
489 sponsored by WA.
But all these don't make any diff. If you are Pakistani ( I proud to be)
You have to go through lengthy security checks


----------



## Mack1982

bhura said:


> Dear emran
> 
> I have visited Italy France Switzerland Egypt and Oman but it did not help
> I have stamped 457 on my passport and also valid 475 which is now renamed as
> 489 sponsored by WA.
> But all these don't make any diff. If you are Pakistani ( I proud to be)
> You have to go through lengthy security checks


:hurt::hurt::hurt:


----------



## expatdude

Guys,

I will be moving to NSW soon. Can someone explain if i can go there with family, can i register for benefits of child after arriving there, and after a week i send my family back to Pakistan and I ll staying there and hunting for job. Will I be getting the child benefits there since i ll be in Australia and family will be in Pakistan for the period of my job hunting, once i get the job my family will join me again.

Thankss


----------



## emran

Expat dude,

Can you please tell us how much time it took you for the whole process on 190 visa?

Security checks etc.... So we all can have an idea. Also how many points you had when you applied for 190 visa?


----------



## expatdude

emran said:


> Expat dude,
> 
> Can you please tell us how much time it took you for the whole process on 190 visa?
> 
> Security checks etc.... So we all can have an idea. Also how many points you had when you applied for 190 visa?


Please refer to sheet my time lines r there


----------



## emran

expatdude said:


> Please refer to sheet my time lines r there


Sorry Bro,

I am new to this website. Can you please share the link which refers to your time line?

Thanks


----------



## tevta

Dear friends

I've received PCC call on 30th sept, completed my medicals and PCC from Pakistan but unfortunately got stuck with Saudi PCC due to Eid holidays in the given period. Somehow I've traced finger prints branch in Madinah and also received a letter from Australian embassy in Riyadh. Now I'm into my last week of deadline of 28 days but can't find an office of Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Madinah. Alternatively I tried to get it attested from Chambers of Commerce but they refused it. Now I'm trying to go to the police department with the hope that they may accept it without attestation from Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Please suggest what should be the alternate course of action.

Regards


----------



## imranali82

bhura said:


> Dear emran
> In my opinion if you have more international travels your security checks will take more time that's my understanding other seniors can comment
> God bless and best of luck
> 
> Bhura


I will rather second this opinion, me and a friend of mine from same profession and same age group applied for 175 back in 2012, his medical call came in August 2013, while i am still waiting.... me n my spouse have international travel, China, Thailand n KSA....

But this is just an opinion every case is different and cant be compared as such.


----------



## usman.shahid

tevta said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I've received PCC call on 30th sept, completed my medicals and PCC from Pakistan but unfortunately got stuck with Saudi PCC due to Eid holidays in the given period. Somehow I've traced finger prints branch in Madinah and also received a letter from Australian embassy in Riyadh. Now I'm into my last week of deadline of 28 days but can't find an office of Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Madinah. Alternatively I tried to get it attested from Chambers of Commerce but they refused it. Now I'm trying to go to the police department with the hope that they may accept it without attestation from Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Please suggest what should be the alternate course of action.
> 
> Regards


Please share your complete timeline.


----------



## expatdude

emran said:


> Sorry Bro,
> 
> I am new to this website. Can you please share the link which refers to your time line?
> 
> Thanks


See my signature there is a link i have added to the sheet. Please also put your timeline into the sheet.

Thanks


----------



## expatdude

I am missing Nuked, SMShoaib, Roposh, Impatience .


----------



## expatdude

tevta said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I've received PCC call on 30th sept, completed my medicals and PCC from Pakistan but unfortunately got stuck with Saudi PCC due to Eid holidays in the given period. Somehow I've traced finger prints branch in Madinah and also received a letter from Australian embassy in Riyadh. Now I'm into my last week of deadline of 28 days but can't find an office of Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Madinah. Alternatively I tried to get it attested from Chambers of Commerce but they refused it. Now I'm trying to go to the police department with the hope that they may accept it without attestation from Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Please suggest what should be the alternate course of action.
> 
> Regards


Send your PCC of Pakistan and what ever you have obtained so far to your CO and inform her that you are getting delay in obtaining Suadi PCC & it could take some more time due to Eid holidays and processes and also confirm from your CO if they really need that PCC.

Further please put your timelines in your signatures so that we can help you adequately.


----------



## ahmed84

tevta said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I've received PCC call on 30th sept, completed my medicals and PCC from Pakistan but unfortunately got stuck with Saudi PCC due to Eid holidays in the given period. Somehow I've traced finger prints branch in Madinah and also received a letter from Australian embassy in Riyadh. Now I'm into my last week of deadline of 28 days but can't find an office of Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Madinah. Alternatively I tried to get it attested from Chambers of Commerce but they refused it. Now I'm trying to go to the police department with the hope that they may accept it without attestation from Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Please suggest what should be the alternate course of action.
> 
> Regards


Unless you know someone in the police, don't waste your time trying to talk to them to accept the letter without the ministry's stamp. I think if you travel to Riyadh for one day you can get the letter done. The ministry of foreign affairs in riyadh is very efficient. It took me 10mins to get the stamp from them. 

And after you submit it to the police, you have to wait for around 5 days to get the police report. Most probably the CO will understand and extend your deadline if you submit to him/her the finger report report and the letter from the australian embassy with an explanation about the eid holidays and the busy HAJJ season when all ministries are busy with the hajj. Submit all other available documents as soon as possible, don't hold them because of the saudi pcc.


----------



## roposh

expatdude said:


> I am missing Nuked, SMShoaib, Roposh, Impatience .


U missed me and here I come 
I think nuked is busy with the final stages of preparation. 
when are u flying dude? And why are u taking family along when u have to send them back? my suggestion to u would be to go alone for job hunt and bring ur family over in couple of months. In this way you will avoid the double ticket cost also and would get ample time to focus on job and job hunting alone.regards
Roposh


----------



## emran

ahmed84 said:


> Unless you know someone in the police, don't waste your time trying to talk to them to accept the letter without the ministry's stamp. I think if you travel to Riyadh for one day you can get the letter done. The ministry of foreign affairs in riyadh is very efficient. It took me 10mins to get the stamp from them.
> 
> And after you submit it to the police, you have to wait for around 5 days to get the police report. Most probably the CO will understand and extend your deadline if you submit to him/her the finger report report and the letter from the australian embassy with an explanation about the eid holidays and the busy HAJJ season when all ministries are busy with the hajj. Submit all other available documents as soon as possible, don't hold them because of the saudi pcc.


Hi Ahmed84,

Can't I get the PCC from Pakistan while I am in Saudi Arabia? What if my Brother or Dad can get the PCC on my behalf? 
If not then should I visit Pakistan on Vacation and arrange my PCC while I am there? I have heard your PCC is valid for upto 1 years.


----------



## expatdude

emran said:


> Hi Ahmed84,
> 
> Can't I get the PCC from Pakistan while I am in Saudi Arabia? What if my Brother or Dad can get the PCC on my behalf?
> If not then should I visit Pakistan on Vacation and arrange my PCC while I am there? I have heard your PCC is valid for upto 1 years.



Yes your father or brother can get your PCC. They will just put one extra stamp that this PCC is issued in absence of the Applicant as I have collected for my family.

Yes PCC is valid for 1 years only it is not mentioned on the PCC its according to DIAC/DIBP rules.


----------



## samper

AOA

DIBP contact me for my partner experience, while she is not primary applicant or I am not claiming her points for my application. We have hired migration agent then why they contact us instead of agent. we are not expecting mail in my inbox i was shocked when come to know on phone that they demand some documents thank GOD we reply timely only 5 days left to complete 28 days time. On daily basis I have lots of mails in my inbox and i delete that mail and again found it from trash 

My agent is also thinking why they send mail in my inbox, should my agent reply the same mail now or wait their reply ?

Regards
Samper


----------



## roposh

emran said:


> Hi Ahmed84,
> 
> Can't I get the PCC from Pakistan while I am in Saudi Arabia? What if my Brother or Dad can get the PCC on my behalf?
> If not then should I visit Pakistan on Vacation and arrange my PCC while I am there? I have heard your PCC is valid for upto 1 years.


U dont have to be physically present to obtain pcc. Just ask ur brother to go to the relavent polce station with the filled form and required documents and you will get it in 2/3 working days.
Regards
Roposh


----------



## expatdude

roposh said:


> U missed me and here I come
> I think nuked is busy with the final stages of preparation.
> when are u flying dude? And why are u taking family along when u have to send them back? my suggestion to u would be to go alone for job hunt and bring ur family over in couple of months. In this way you will avoid the double ticket cost also and would get ample time to focus on job and job hunting alone.regards
> Roposh


Thanks for your suggestion & forum is missing you . I am planning in the end of the January 2014. I am taking family because once their visa will be activated then i ll be free of thinking of their visa activation & i can more focus on job hunting after all i ll send them back after 1 week. More over i have to activate their visa before mid of June 14 ( this could be more frustrating situation of thinking their visa activation ) & i am not sure when will i be getting job. I am planning to do this at the moment because i m thinking this is best for me at the moment. 

Lets hope for the best I need prays


----------



## expatdude

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> DIBP contact me for my partner experience, while she is not primary applicant or I am not claiming her points for my application. We have hired migration agent then why they contact us instead of agent. we are not expecting mail in my inbox i was shocked when come to know on phone that they demand some documents thank GOD we reply timely only 5 days left to complete 28 days time. On daily basis I have lots of mails in my inbox and i delete that mail and again found it from trash
> 
> My agent is also thinking why they send mail in my inbox, should my agent reply the same mail now or wait their reply ?
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Just upload those documents to the eVisa link and ask your agent to email them that you have sent them those documents ( asked by DIBP) from that email address & if anything else required please feel free to contact .

Your agent or you have put your email address in some place to contact you for your partner related queries ( that's why they contacted on that email address ).


----------



## ahmed84

emran said:


> Hi Ahmed84,
> 
> Can't I get the PCC from Pakistan while I am in Saudi Arabia? What if my Brother or Dad can get the PCC on my behalf?
> If not then should I visit Pakistan on Vacation and arrange my PCC while I am there? I have heard your PCC is valid for upto 1 years.


Sorry bro, but I'm not from Pakistan so I don't know the procedure to get PCC from Pakistan. But I think the forum has a lot of info about that topic.

For the general information, if you are in Saudi Arabia the steps to get PCC are as follow:
1. Contact Australian Embassy by email and Ask for a letter requesting the PCC. Attach a copy of iqama, copy of passport and provide contact number. They will get it ready for you in two or three days usually and give you a call to collect and pay a small fee.

2. Once you collect the letter, go to The Foreign Ministry in Riyadh or their offices in other cities and certify the letter. the stamp costs SR30 if I'm not mistaken.

3. Then you will take the letter to the nearest police station to you or if you are in Riyadh go to the main police headquarter in the old town area. Make sure you have your iqama and 2 passport photos with you. They will take your fingerprints and give you a receipt. It is very important that you don't lose that receipt or you won't be able to collect the letter. It usually takes 5 days.

4. After you get the letter, go to any official translator to get a certified translated copy of the letter. 

If you are outside Saudi Arabia, here is a page from the saudi embassy in India website that describes the procedure:

Police Clearance

I believe the process should be the same for all nationalities.

Hope that helps,

Ahmed


----------



## nuked

Folks,

Firstly, Belated Eid Wishes to All, Yes, been busy with Eid and preparation. My Parents are returning from Hajj too so busy in those preparations too. Silently reading.

We have other senior folks as well here who are helping. I Apologise I might not be able to give in regular time to respond until next month (after landing..).

Roposh is there on/off Shoaib might be busy with Eid others should be back too soon hopefully..

All the best to everyone!


----------



## roposh

Hi,

My brother has done his B.COM (2 years) and M.COM (2 years) from University of Karachi and has been working as an Accountant at a local firm for more than 4 years. So I just wanted to confirm if his qualification i.e Masters in Commerce (M.Com) makes him eligible to claim 15 points for education? 

I know for a fact that a Masters degree from University of Karachi holds 15 points as per Australian standard but I am not sure if any of the assessment body that assesses the skills and qualification for Accountant occupation shall consider this degree as relevant for this particular occupation or not?

Please Help!!

regards
Roposh


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> U dont have to be physically present to obtain pcc. Just ask ur brother to go to the relavent polce station with the filled form and required documents and you will get it in 2/3 working days.
> Regards
> Roposh


You don't need to be present personally but the Police will need some cash to settle it without you personally being present, I hope you understand.

Rest all is clarified.


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Hi,
> 
> My brother has done his B.COM (2 years) and M.COM (2 years) from University of Karachi and has been working as an Accountant at a local firm for more than 4 years. So I just wanted to confirm if his qualification i.e Masters in Commerce (M.Com) makes him eligible to claim 15 points for education?
> 
> I know for a fact that a Masters degree from University of Karachi holds 15 points as per Australian standard but I am not sure if any of the assessment body that assesses the skills and qualification for Accountant occupation shall consider this degree as relevant for this particular occupation or not?
> 
> Please Help!!
> 
> regards
> Roposh


There is an Accountant's Society CPA (Certified Professional Accountants) CPA Australia - Home Please check their assessment criteria, if that is satisfied I am sure DIBP should move the application without any hassle.

All the best, keep us posted how it goes, there are a few aspiring accountants who are eager to know more about this process as well (some I know personally).

All the best!


----------



## emran

nuked said:


> There is an Accountant's Society CPA (Certified Professional Accountants) CPA Australia - Home Please check their assessment criteria, if that is satisfied I am sure DIBP should move the application without any hassle.
> 
> All the best, keep us posted how it goes, there are a few aspiring accountants who are eager to know more about this process as well (some I know personally).
> 
> All the best!


Hi Nuked and Roposh,

I am planning to apply for Regional Sponsor for 190 visa. Do you think which region Victoria or NSW process the assessment quickly?
I currently have 263111 assessment. I can change the assessment to System Administrator if NSW is better. 

Also do you think I arrange my PCC right now? or wait for the process to start?


----------



## kami_71

Dear Fellows,

For ACS thru statutory declaration, do I need declaration only or my affidavit also.


----------



## nuked

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> DIBP contact me for my partner experience, while she is not primary applicant or I am not claiming her points for my application. We have hired migration agent then why they contact us instead of agent. we are not expecting mail in my inbox i was shocked when come to know on phone that they demand some documents thank GOD we reply timely only 5 days left to complete 28 days time. On daily basis I have lots of mails in my inbox and i delete that mail and again found it from trash
> 
> My agent is also thinking why they send mail in my inbox, should my agent reply the same mail now or wait their reply ?
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Personally I think it is a good sign they contacted you, this way you will know what is happening with your case, Migration agents in Pakistan least care about your case, they are only worried about their payments. I removed my agent once the application was filed and did not have any further communication with them or any payments to them as the emails and further communication was done directly by me.

I am not a payment skipper, but this was mutually agreed.


It is highly recommended that you do the communication yourself, as I am sure to this point all the documents were only provided by you to them, they are only the middle man to forward them to the Department and nothing more.

All the best!


----------



## roposh

emran said:


> Hi Nuked and Roposh,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Regional Sponsor for 190 visa. Do you think which region Victoria or NSW process the assessment quickly?
> I currently have 263111 assessment. I can change the assessment to System Administrator if NSW is better.
> 
> Also do you think I arrange my PCC right now? or wait for the process to start?


In my opinion since the rejection rate for state nomination applications has been very high recently so I would advise you to go for both states simultaneously and pray that your application is selected.

As for the PCC, its still a long way from here my friend. So don't apply for PCC unless you have got the invitation or lodged ur visa.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

emran said:


> Hi Nuked and Roposh,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Regional Sponsor for 190 visa. Do you think which region Victoria or NSW process the assessment quickly?
> I currently have 263111 assessment. I can change the assessment to System Administrator if NSW is better.
> 
> Also do you think I arrange my PCC right now? or wait for the process to start?


NSW is better, PCC and Meds should be done right before submitting the application.

Roposh can help you alot on this.


----------



## emran

roposh said:


> In my opinion since the rejection rate for state nomination applications has been very high recently so I would advise you to go for both states simultaneously and pray that your application is selected.
> 
> As for the PCC, its still a long way from here my friend. So don't apply for PCC unless you have got the invitation or lodged ur visa.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi Roposh and Nuked,

Thanks for your prompt replies. I have checked many timelines for different people. I have noticed that some people have been stuck for more than a year and some people submitting the EOI and have been granted visa in 4 to 5 months. Why do you think that is? Any suggestions? So I can expedite my process and get the grant till April or May 2014?

Thanks


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

nuked said:


> You don't need to be present personally but the Police will need some cash to settle it without you personally being present, I hope you understand.
> 
> Rest all is clarified.


I have taken my police clearance from Pakistan while i was abroad. My brother just explained them and attached the Passport and Visa with the application. No body asked for the cash. It was routine procedure and got the police clearance within 3-4 days.


----------



## samper

expatdude said:


> Just upload those documents to the eVisa link and ask your agent to email them that you have sent them those documents ( asked by DIBP) from that email address & if anything else required please feel free to contact .
> 
> Your agent or you have put your email address in some place to contact you for your partner related queries ( that's why they contacted on that email address ).


Thank you for your reply.

Basically her father was have mini buses transport type business which was not register and have only two buses, some time she collect daily income from driver and at the same time she was searching job you can say she was helping hand not an employee and she don't have any document etc 

Regards
Samper


----------



## roposh

emran said:


> Hi Roposh and Nuked,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt replies. I have checked many timelines for different people. I have noticed that some people have been stuck for more than a year and some people submitting the EOI and have been granted visa in 4 to 5 months. Why do you think that is? Any suggestions? So I can expedite my process and get the grant till April or May 2014?
> 
> Thanks


Emran!
The visa grant timelines depend upon the visa subclass. For instance a visa subclass 190 which is state sponsored visa is the fastest route among all. Almost all of the applicants who have got quick grants belong to visa subclass 190. So if u also want to get a quick grant then try getting nomination from any of the state.
Regards
Roposh


----------



## roposh

samper said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Basically her father was have mini buses transport type business which was not register and have only two buses, some time she collect daily income from driver and at the same time she was searching job you can say she was helping hand not an employee and she don't have any document etc
> 
> Regards
> Samper


If u r not claiming points for ur wife experience then there is no point mentioning that anywhere. I never mentioned my wife employment although she worked at a school for 3 years because i knew her experience was irrelavent to our application. However, now that u have mentioned that in ur application and ur CO has also inquired about it so its better to provide all information that u have. Dont worry about salary slips and tax returns etc. as U are not claiming points so thats fine.


----------



## roposh

roposh said:


> Hi,
> 
> My brother has done his B.COM (2 years) and M.COM (2 years) from University of Karachi and has been working as an Accountant at a local firm for more than 4 years. So I just wanted to confirm if his qualification i.e Masters in Commerce (M.Com) makes him eligible to claim 15 points for education?
> 
> I know for a fact that a Masters degree from University of Karachi holds 15 points as per Australian standard but I am not sure if any of the assessment body that assesses the skills and qualification for Accountant occupation shall consider this degree as relevant for this particular occupation or not?
> 
> Please Help!!
> 
> regards
> Roposh


May be any accountant from Pakistan would be able to answer the above quoted query. Anybody?


----------



## expatdude

samper said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Basically her father was have mini buses transport type business which was not register and have only two buses, some time she collect daily income from driver and at the same time she was searching job you can say she was helping hand not an employee and she don't have any document etc
> 
> Regards
> Samper


I hope u did not mention her employment. So u can inform ur co that she is house wife this way u ll not need to provide her docs.


----------



## expatdude

kami_71 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> For ACS thru statutory declaration, do I need declaration only or my affidavit also.


Why do u need statutory declaration these declaration r req for missing docs etc


----------



## expatdude

nuked said:


> Folks,
> 
> Firstly, Belated Eid Wishes to All, Yes, been busy with Eid and preparation. My Parents are returning from Hajj too so busy in those preparations too. Silently reading.
> 
> We have other senior folks as well here who are helping. I Apologise I might not be able to give in regular time to respond until next month (after landing..).
> 
> Roposh is there on/off Shoaib might be busy with Eid others should be back too soon hopefully..
> 
> All the best to everyone!


Best of luck for preparation n congrats for ur parents hajj


----------



## expatdude

emran said:


> Hi Nuked and Roposh,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Regional Sponsor for 190 visa. Do you think which region Victoria or NSW process the assessment quickly?
> I currently have 263111 assessment. I can change the assessment to System Administrator if NSW is better.
> 
> Also do you think I arrange my PCC right now? or wait for the process to start?


Just arrange ur pcc n medical on co request - recommended becaz of SC. However u can always go before co req if u will not hv issue for first entry & its valid till 1 year from the date of meds

NSW is better for opp wise. The standard time for 190 subclass is max 6 months.


----------



## fadiexpart

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


mubrook and wonderfull happening ,,,, blessings my friend..amen


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Guys i m too much depressed now because of this wait time. It will be 12 months since i applied on 5 november. Now even CO stop picking up phone(I have CO's direct number) and if i call immigration it takes my whole life just to connect a call so I have stop wasting my time. But dont know what to do whom to call. I am sick of this wait now. Please for God sake any 189'er give me a good news just to calm me down.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I feel it as so unfair with us. Come-on, I live in this country for 5 years still my security checks takes this longggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## ali_jaff

Visiting the page after a weeks time. I guess from few posts above from Vinnie88 we should be looking for the first 189 grants starting from Dec-Jan.


----------



## ali_jaff

Waqar Hemani said:


> I feel it as so unfair with us. Come-on, I live in this country for 5 years still my security checks takes this longggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Dont worry bro. Insha Allah you will be the first one to break the good news on this forum. Just wait a few more months. Patience is the key.


----------



## SMShoaib

Who is missing me?????????? :horn:

Now Returned after a brief break :cheer2:


----------



## Supersid228

ali_jaff said:


> Dont worry bro. Insha Allah you will be the first one to break the good news on this forum. Just wait a few more months. Patience is the key.


I believe, 189 is a 18 months process security check is just a DRAMA.


----------



## roposh

fadiexpart said:


> mubrook and wonderfull happening ,,,, blessings my friend..amen


Thanks bro!!!

My all good Wishes to you for a speedy grant 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Impatient22

expatdude said:


> I am missing Nuked, SMShoaib, Roposh, Impatience .


*I M BACK* till I am lost again after completion of my notice period. 

Going to resign today. :tea:


----------



## emran

Hello Bros,

Can someone clarify. If I have lived in a country for a year or more I have to get a PCC from that country? according to Australia rule.

If someone from Saudi has done it please can you tell me the procedure. I am in Khobar, Dammam. What is the processing time to get PCC from Saudi Arabia?

Thanks,


----------



## Supersid228

Waqar Hemani said:


> Guys i m too much depressed now because of this wait time. It will be 12 months since i applied on 5 november. Now even CO stop picking up phone(I have CO's direct number) and if i call immigration it takes my whole life just to connect a call so I have stop wasting my time. But dont know what to do whom to call. I am sick of this wait now. Please for God sake any 189'er give me a good news just to calm me down.


Even i get depressed when i see your situation and believe it or not i completely understand the pain you have been going through. Allah give us sabr Ameen.


----------



## ali_jaff

Supersid228 said:


> Even i get depressed when i see your situation and believe it or not i completely understand the pain you have been going through. Allah give us sabr Ameen.


Bro u are already there. No need to feel depressed. As long as u are not under compulsion to leave the country soon, just go about your routine and life as usual and sooner or later u will get our grant.


----------



## umairmahmood

expatdude said:


> One additional question from my side is what is the benefit of license of pakistan . & I also heard that 5 years old license hv more benefit than the new one. Can u plz explain



having an overseas license(5 years or old) makes you eligible to get full license once you pass the driving test other wise you will have to go through a lengthy process. i.e.
learner (can't drive alone), Provisional (have some restrictions) and then full license.


----------



## nuked

emran said:


> Hello Bros,
> 
> Can someone clarify. If I have lived in a country for a year or more I have to get a PCC from that country? according to Australia rule.
> 
> If someone from Saudi has done it please can you tell me the procedure. I am in Khobar, Dammam. What is the processing time to get PCC from Saudi Arabia?
> 
> Thanks,


Pls go through past couple of pages there are a few posts on how to get this done. stop being lazy please!


----------



## roposh

umairmahmood said:


> having an overseas license(5 years or old) makes you eligible to get full license once you pass the driving test other wise you will have to go through a lengthy process. i.e.
> learner (can't drive alone), Provisional (have some restrictions) and then full license.


Hi Umair!

Have you applied for your license there yet? What is the computer and driving test like? It is hard or we can manage it easily? Did you take any classes there for appearing in tests?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## umairmahmood

roposh said:


> Hi Umair!
> 
> Have you applied for your license there yet? What is the computer and driving test like? It is hard or we can manage it easily? Did you take any classes there for appearing in tests?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Not yet, computer based test is not that difficult they give you a CBT simulator you can also find it on NSW RTA website, that simulator test should be enough for practice. For driving test, it's recommended you take atleast 2 session but it's good idea to drive a car for almost a month and then take the test.


----------



## nuked

umairmahmood said:


> Not yet, computer based test is not that difficult they give you a CBT simulator you can also find it on NSW RTA website, that simulator test should be enough for practice. For driving test, it's recommended you take atleast 2 session but it's good idea to drive a car for almost a month and then take the test.


Thanks, how is the job hunt going, how is the market? Please share your experiences. I will be landing in a week's time.


----------



## umairmahmood

nuked said:


> Thanks, how is the job hunt going, how is the market? Please share your experiences. I will be landing in a week's time.


Job market was not that good when i landed but it has picked up after election. ( I am talking about the telecommunications sector). My exp so far has been good, though still trying for a breakthrough but managed to secure interviews with big companies. 

Job market is different for different fields. You can do some research ( I am sure you would have done that by now) by looking at seek.com.


----------



## Supersid228

ali_jaff said:


> Bro u are already there. No need to feel depressed. As long as u are not under compulsion to leave the country soon, just go about your routine and life as usual and sooner or later u will get our grant.


Brother, its not about being here, once u r here u will realise the worth of PR


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Thanks, how is the job hunt going, how is the market? Please share your experiences. I will be landing in a week's time.


Nuked! 

Have you got the NOC from drving license branch and got it attested from Ministry of Finance? 

Where did you do that exactly in Karachi and how was the experience?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Nuked!
> 
> Have you got the NOC from drving license branch and got it attested from Ministry of Finance?
> 
> Where did you do that exactly in Karachi and how was the experience?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I am not opting for that, I have a driving license from Dubai, which should be good enough for my conversion. My friend confirmed that to me. Plus we can drive for 3 months.

I have a 2 year old driving license from Carachi, Card one, someone here posted that doesnt need MOFA attesting and all other things, incase Carachi wala will not work, I will use Dubai wala licence which is nearly 5 years old 

Cheers!


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Nuked!
> 
> Have you got the NOC from drving license branch and got it attested from Ministry of Finance?
> 
> Where did you do that exactly in Karachi and how was the experience?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Slight correction, Ministry Finance should be Foreign Affairs :cool2:


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> I am not opting for that, I have a driving license from Dubai, which should be good enough for my conversion. My friend confirmed that to me. Plus we can drive for 3 months.
> 
> I have a 2 year old driving license from Carachi, Card one, someone here posted that doesnt need MOFA attesting and all other things, incase Carachi wala will not work, I will use Dubai wala licence which is nearly 5 years old
> 
> Cheers!


Good. so that means no need to get a Pakistan license (as I didnt renewed and mine got expired long back). 

So with Dubai 5+ old license, we can drive without for 3 months. Right? Do we have to get the Dubai License converted to International, through RTA Dubai ?

Also we can give license test in Ausi without going for the classes, which is good.


----------



## mimran

Getting PCC from Dubai Police, while you are in Dubai is very simple process. Just go to Dubai Police website, fill the form, provide soft copy of photo, passport with visa and emirates id card and pay through credit card.

PCC will be delivered within weeks time and no need for going for finger printing as emirates id has it all.

Hope this helps anyone who is planning to apply for Dubai PCC.


----------



## nuked

mimran said:


> Good. so that means no need to get a Pakistan license (as I didnt renewed and mine got expired long back).
> 
> So with Dubai 5+ old license, we can drive without for 3 months. Right? Do we have to get the Dubai License converted to International, through RTA Dubai ?
> 
> Also we can give license test in Ausi without going for the classes, which is good.


Yes, even with Pakistani license we can drive for 3 months, but I see complexities there, this attestation that attestation and after all this tiring process and fees we are not being barred at a single place. Which is why I have opted this route.


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> Yes, even with Pakistani license we can drive for 3 months, but I see complexities there, this attestation that attestation and after all this tiring process and fees we are not being barred at a single place. Which is why I have opted this route.


Yes you are right. But do we need to convert Dubai license to International (through RTA dubai) one or there is no need for it?


----------



## nuked

mimran said:


> Yes you are right. But do we need to convert Dubai license to International (through RTA dubai) one or there is no need for it?


as per my information no need.


----------



## SMShoaib

Please check this for NSW driving License route
Licences from recognised countries < New residents of NSW < Licensing < Roads and Maritime Services


----------



## vinnie88

Supersid228 said:


> Brother, its not about being here, once u r here u will realise the worth of PR


I agree with you. when looking for jobs in australia, even the smallest jobs, the first thing they ask is : do you have PR? are you PR? 

and when you say no, they just dont wanna deal with you anymore even if you have perfect qualification and english. 


no PR= work/hours restriction, job application restriction, loan and credit card allowance restriction etc.


----------



## nuked

SMShoaib said:


> Please check this for NSW driving License route
> Licences from recognised countries < New residents of NSW < Licensing < Roads and Maritime Services


What I meant from conversion was not simply transferring my license of Dubai to Aus, but, that I need to sit for the computer test and driving test in order to have a driving license from NSW or any other state, my Dubai license or Karachi license will only enable me to skip the mandatory driving lessons that come at a quite high cost.


----------



## nuked

In Victoria we can drive for 6 months.



> If you have entered Victoria on a permanent visa issued under the Migration Act 1958, you may drive on your overseas driver licence for:
> six months from the date you first entered Australia if the permanent visa was issued before you entered Australia; or,
> six months from the date when the permanent visa was issued to you if the permanent visa was issued to you whilst in Australia.
> If you want to continue driving in Victoria after this time you must change your overseas licence to a Victorian driver licence.


Overseas drivers - licences : VicRoads


----------



## msohaibkhan

emran said:


> Hello Bros,
> 
> Can someone clarify. If I have lived in a country for a year or more I have to get a PCC from that country? according to Australia rule.
> 
> If someone from Saudi has done it please can you tell me the procedure. I am in Khobar, Dammam. What is the processing time to get PCC from Saudi Arabia?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Emran

Please go thorugh the following post for your query

Click there ---> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis-486.html#post1862641


----------



## umairmahmood

nuked said:


> What I meant from conversion was not simply transferring my license of Dubai to Aus, but, that I need to sit for the computer test and driving test in order to have a driving license from NSW or any other state, my Dubai license or Karachi license will only enable me to skip the mandatory driving lessons that come at a quite high cost.



Guys there is no need to get the verification letter if you have the new license, in my previous post I said that it's "recommended" that you get that letter but if you have a new license and not the verification letter even then you can directly go for full australian license. 

RTA guys are just concerned if someone comes up with a false Pakistani license, that's why they "prefer" to see a letter from Pakistan House to save themselves, however you can argue with them. Each RTA office has a special book for overseas license verification. Ask them to check your license against that book. I've seen that book myself it has some basic guidelines as to how to check overseas license e.g. the height and length of card, position of photo, water marks etc.


----------



## expatdude

umairmahmood said:


> Guys there is no need to get the verification letter if you have the new license, in my previous post I said that it's "recommended" that you get that letter but if you have a new license and not the verification letter even then you can directly go for full australian license.
> 
> RTA guys are just concerned if someone comes up with a false Pakistani license, that's why they "prefer" to see a letter from Pakistan House to save themselves, however you can argue with them. Each RTA office has a special book for overseas license verification. Ask them to check your license against that book. I've seen that book myself it has some basic guidelines as to how to check overseas license e.g. the height and length of card, position of photo, water marks etc.


Umair thanks a lot for ur valuable inputs. Just one thing as I m making my driving license of pakistan in a couple of months before leaving. Does it hv any benefits?


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Hi everyone, 

could you kindly advice whether security referral to ASIO starts upon CO allocation, or COs waits until the day they receive your form80? 

How does it work?


----------



## noixe

I can confirm that there is no requirement for changing a UAE license to an international one for use in Australia for a period of 3 months. I've used it, got pulled over and checked at an RBT, all they did was ask me how long i'd been in the country for, and when I intended on getting a NSW license. My license was issued from Abu Dhabi.

However, this is only for an initial 3 month period. You MUST get an Aussie license after that.


----------



## Supersid228

My CO asked me for form 80 and with sending form 80 i asked CO to advice me about how long is it gonna take from hereon so CO replied today and informed me that it will now take 17 more months aprox bcoz assessment time varies and starts only after initial assesment.


----------



## Supersid228

Please note, that i applied in jan 2013 and i got this reply in the end of oct.


----------



## Cognos Man

Dear Friends,
I have a query: If a person is going for a one week validation trip in January and later on he travels in August for settling. Is he still allowed to drive for first 3 months or he lost this benefit due to his earlier trip?

ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..



nuked said:


> Yes, even with Pakistani license we can drive for 3 months, but I see complexities there, this attestation that attestation and after all this tiring process and fees we are not being barred at a single place. Which is why I have opted this route.


----------



## roposh

Cognos Man said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have a query: If a person is going for a one week validation trip in January and later on he travels in August for settling. Is he still allowed to drive for first 3 months or he lost this benefit due to his earlier trip?
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..


Good question! I'll also be looking forward to the answer to this.


----------



## roposh

Since we are on the topic of driving and obtaining license so here is another question that comes to my mind. 

I was browsing throught the victoria driving license website and it is mentioned there that the applicant must bring his own car for the driving test. Now my question is that what if i haven't purchased the car yet?? And I don't have anyone whom car I can borrow for the driving test??

Has anybody been in this situation before? how would one tackle such situation?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

Cognos Man said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have a query: If a person is going for a one week validation trip in January and later on he travels in August for settling. Is he still allowed to drive for first 3 months or he lost this benefit due to his earlier trip?
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..


The validity is from the first time you enter Australia, you license becomes invalid and you cannot drive legally with your Pakistan/UAE license in Australia unless you have a local driving license if you travel after 3 months.


----------



## SMShoaib

Cognos Man said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have a query: If a person is going for a one week validation trip in January and later on he travels in August for settling. Is he still allowed to drive for first 3 months or he lost this benefit due to his earlier trip?
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..


One of my friends went to Sydney about 4 years ago. He made his Aussies DL after two years of his arrival in Australia. In the first two years he used his Pakistani DL. Whenever police check his DL in the first two years, he showed them Pak DL. Aussies Traffic Police accepted his Pak DL but also politely warn him to make his Aussies DL at earliest. That _'at earliest'_ came after two years :smile:

So legally what nuked said is right but there is leniency in the application of law.


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Since we are on the topic of driving and obtaining license so here is another question that comes to my mind.
> 
> I was browsing throught the victoria driving license website and it is mentioned there that the applicant must bring his own car for the driving test. Now my question is that what if i haven't purchased the car yet?? And I don't have anyone whom car I can borrow for the driving test??
> 
> Has anybody been in this situation before? how would one tackle such situation?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I am sure there are renting facilities available for such cases. Nevertheless this is something very far that we are concerned for in the beginning, the most important thing is preparing for the Job and settling down. I would prefer commuting with public transport as a vehicle maintenance and road tax and others will be a burden in the beginning. I am sure we all know they have a very well and advanced public transport system that runs on time.

All the best!


----------



## Logical Bug

nuked said:


> pls go through past couple of pages there are a few posts on how to get this done. Stop being lazy please!


dislike ....


----------



## ali_jaff

Supersid228 said:


> Please note, that i applied in jan 2013 and i got this reply in the end of oct.


 . Even I feel depressed now. 17 months is tooooo long. If true then its a bad news for all 189 applicant.


----------



## registerme

Supersid228 said:


> My CO asked me for form 80 and with sending form 80 i asked CO to advice me about how long is it gonna take from hereon so CO replied today and informed me that it will now take 17 more months aprox bcoz assessment time varies and starts only after initial assesment.


WTH! 

17+10= 27 months process! and other nationalities getting visa within 27 days :yell::yell::yell::yell::yell:

Even Bangladesh applicants are getting visa within the processing time i.e. 1 year ! 

Were you contacted by team 13 ever?


----------



## Supersid228

registerme said:


> WTH!
> 
> 17+10= 27 months process! and other nationalities getting visa within 27 days :yell::yell::yell::yell::yell:
> 
> Even Bangladesh applicants are getting visa within the processing time i.e. 1 year !
> 
> Were you contacted by team 13 ever?


I am going pakistan for 4 months with my wife i dont give a **** anymore it sucks really, i have to take care of my mental health.


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> One of my friends went to Sydney about 4 years ago. He made his Aussies DL after two years of his arrival in Australia. In the first two years he used his Pakistani DL. Whenever police check his DL in the first two years, he showed them Pak DL. Aussies Traffic Police accepted his Pak DL but also politely warn him to make his Aussies DL at earliest. That _'at earliest'_ came after two years :smile:
> 
> So legally what nuked said is right but there is leniency in the application of law.


Just one thing to be checked. Whether your friend purchased / rented car (on PK license) or probably driving some other persons car (who already had Ausi license).

Also is there some minimal possibility to get a car rented / purchased with UAE / Pakistan license with ofcourse some limited insurance. Probably this could be unlikely, but thanks to confirm.


----------



## SMShoaib

mimran said:


> Just one thing to be checked. Whether your friend purchased / rented car (on PK license) or probably driving some other persons car (who already had Ausi license).
> 
> Also is there some minimal possibility to get a car rented / purchased with UAE / Pakistan license with ofcourse some limited insurance. Probably this could be unlikely, but thanks to confirm.


He purchased the car but I don't know whether he purchased in the first 3 months or after 3 months of his arrival


----------



## AbbasHosseini

if your pakistani driving licnese has been valid for 5 years used, or have been used for 5 years, then you can book a practice test and if you pass the test, you will have a P Full license... 

no restrictions and nothing to worry about. 

L plates suck because they have restrictions and will waste your time.


----------



## AArshad

My Licence is more than 10 years old, so do i need to get attestation etc from Pak? or will i just have to apply for a temporary Licence and then go for a driving test?
thanks


----------



## nuked

AArshad said:


> My Licence is more than 10 years old, so do i need to get attestation etc from Pak? or will i just have to apply for a temporary Licence and then go for a driving test?
> thanks


If its card, but not blue printed one that is laminated, no need, else you need..


----------



## Supersid228

I am extremely depressed and i have no clue what to do now.


----------



## registerme

Supersid228 said:


> I am extremely depressed and i have no clue what to do now.


We all are. 

I applied for 189 in May, 2013 and I don't know my CO yet ! 

I don't even know the team who's having my case.


----------



## syeralia

Supersid228 said:


> Please note, that i applied in jan 2013 and i got this reply in the end of oct.


What is your team no and what are the initials of ur CO


----------



## vinnie88

Supersid228 said:


> My CO asked me for form 80 and with sending form 80 i asked CO to advice me about how long is it gonna take from hereon so CO replied today and informed me that it will now take 17 more months aprox bcoz assessment time varies and starts only after initial assesment.


I wouldnt take what the CO said seriously. 

CO probably is lazy, or for whatever reason, say this 17-month thingy to applicants in order to discourage them from emailing her back. It;s her way of saying, dont email me again ever! but who cares, you can email her once every 2 months i guess. you're entitled to do so.


i am sure people would get grants within 12 months of form80 submission ( as long as its complete and ASIO doesnt get back to you requesting additonal info). 

everytime they request more info, it delays the whole process by 2-3 months. In fact there have been cases where ASIO sends additional info request to DIAC, but for some reason, the things get stuck in DIAC for months before even being send to the applicant. Which is why I highly and strongly suggest all applicants to send status updates and reminder emails to their CO's once every 2 months. 

the last thing you want is CO missing or forgeting to forward you correspondence from ASIO back and forth. Keep emailing them every now and then.


----------



## Supersid228

registerme said:


> We all are.
> 
> I applied for 189 in May, 2013 and I don't know my CO yet !
> 
> I don't even know the team who's having my case.


I know what u mean, it took me 9 months to just get a CO, and wht CO replied me you can see abov. The only thing i have in mind is (WHY) i know nobody can answer to this WHY.


----------



## ali_jaff

Supersid228 said:


> I know what u mean, it took me 9 months to just get a CO, and wht CO replied me you can see abov. The only thing i have in mind is (WHY) i know nobody can answer to this WHY.


I applied in June for 189 and though my CO told me straight forward 12 months for SC but now I am not sure anymore how long will it take. It really is a worrying sign. I feel I should have gone for 190 instead. Too late now i guess!!


----------



## ScorpKing

I applied for 189 in Nov 2012 and still waiting


----------



## zakinaeem

ScorpKing said:


> I applied for 189 in Nov 2012 and still waiting


Sept'12 and still waiting yo!


----------



## Supersid228

Y this kolaveri dee?


----------



## expatdude

*Obligation to NSW of 2 years Live & Work ?*

Finally I have woke up from sleep after grant & many questions are coming in mind the very first is below. Seniors please answers them

Me & my family visa activation is till June 2014, I want to clear my doubts about the obligation to NSW ( which is to live & work for the first two years ). Do we really need to live and work in NSW for the first 2 years once we arrive there for activation of visas ??

Actually I am planning to go with my family and I will send back my family after their visa activating e.g. after a week & I will not be returning back I will be staying there for the job hunt and settlement & later on once i got settle in Australia i ll call my family back to join me again in Australia.

I am confused is it valid scenario in obligation to NSW of first two years live & work , can someone go back like my family to their own home country after activating visa and can join later e.g. after 6,7,8... months ??? 


Please help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mimran

expatdude said:


> Finally I have woke up from sleep after grant & many questions are coming in mind the very first is below. Seniors please answers them
> 
> Me & my family visa activation is till June 2014, I want to clear my doubts about the obligation to NSW ( which is to live & work for the first two years ). Do we really need to live and work in NSW for the first 2 years once we arrive there for activation of visas ??
> 
> Actually I am planning to go with my family and I will send back my family after their visa activating e.g. after a week & I will not be returning back I will be staying there for the job hunt and settlement & later on once i got settle in Australia i ll call my family back to join me again in Australia.
> 
> I am confused is it valid scenario in obligation to NSW of first two years live & work , can someone go back like my family to their own home country after activating visa and can join later e.g. after 6,7,8... months ???
> 
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Confusion should not be there in this. 2 year period starts once you settle permanently, likewise for your family 2 years will start once they come here permanently. Even your family can join you after 4 years just before visa expiry.


----------



## Avatar82

I have applied in sep'12 n yet SC nt completed,dunt knw how much time it will take more for SC to complete:-(


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hi guys

I need some advise on getting PCC from Karachi. On their form, their requirements are listed. I am unable to understand the following:

1.	Copy of Embassy’s letter of institution
2.	Affidavit & Authority letter
3. Details of Nominee

Can someone please guide me about the above requirements? Thanks


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hi guys

I need some advise on getting PCC from Karachi. On their form, their requirements are listed. I am unable to understand the following:

1.	Copy of Embassy’s letter of institution
2.	Affidavit & Authority letter
3. Details of Nominee

Can someone please guide me about the above requirements? Thanks


----------



## expatdude

I don't know about the PCC from Karachi but i got it from Lahore from SSP office.

They just required passport copies, NIC copies, 3 photos only and they issued me PCC after a week a person visited me to verify as well.

I don't think so you will need these things for PCC are you going SSP office ?



msohaibkhan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need some advise on getting PCC from Karachi. On their form, their requirements are listed. I am unable to understand the following:
> 
> 1.	Copy of Embassy’s letter of institution
> 2.	Affidavit & Authority letter
> 3. Details of Nominee
> 
> Can someone please guide me about the above requirements? Thanks


----------



## Cognos Man

I believe obligation is for main applicant only, who applied for state sponsorship. State requires the sponsored person to contribute in the state's progress and economy and not the dependents (homemaker, kids etc). 

As per my limited investigation, main applicant is required to spend first 2 years after arriving in Australia and not his dependents.




mimran said:


> Confusion should not be there in this. 2 year period starts once you settle permanently, likewise for your family 2 years will start once they come here permanently. Even your family can join you after 4 years just before visa expiry.


----------



## raheel78

Cognos Man said:


> I believe obligation is for main applicant only, who applied for state sponsorship. State requires the sponsored person to contribute in the state's progress and economy and not the dependents (homemaker, kids etc).
> 
> As per my limited investigation, main applicant is required to spend first 2 years after arriving in Australia and not his dependents.


This is a very interesting question and I really had the same concern as I was about to throw this question on forum. I have VIC state sponsorship. What if I didn't find a job in VIC at all? Or what if I didn't complete two years period and moved out of state in less than 2 years duration? Will this have any obligation on getting passport after 4 years? Will DIAC consider this as not making/following regulations of immigration? I know there are so many IFs and WHATs but it is indeed very much necessary to understand about this.

Can some experience expat answer this?

thanks.


----------



## nuked

raheel78 said:


> This is a very interesting question and I really had the same concern as I was about to throw this question on forum. I have VIC state sponsorship. What if I didn't find a job in VIC at all? Or what if I didn't complete two years period and moved out of state in less than 2 years duration? Will this have any obligation on getting passport after 4 years? Will DIAC consider this as not making/following regulations of immigration? I know there are so many IFs and WHATs but it is indeed very much necessary to understand about this.
> 
> Can some experience expat answer this?
> 
> thanks.


No Clarity has been brought on to this question anywhere, unless someone who received a passport is a member here or anyone linked with such situation.

I still believe it will become a hurdle in the passport/citizenship process (this is my personal opinion).

All the best!


----------



## registerme

Look at the grant timelines for Indians and others.... 




> Working on the spreadsheet.. Some data about teams. The average number of days to get a grant after lodging is:
> Team 2 Adelaide	79 days
> Team 4 Adelaide	72 days
> Team 6 Adelaide	55 days
> Team 7 Adelaide	55 days
> Team 8 Adelaide	84 days
> Team 31 Brisbane	103 days
> Team 33 Brisbane	69 days
> Team 34 Brisbane	85 days


:yell::yell::yell::yell::yell:


----------



## Maria_Sal

Oh my Allah swt....i never knew that being a Pakistani can ever be so depressing...i mean really indians/bangladeshi's etc. all r getting the grants within 1-2 months really and when i come to this thread, i have dozens of friends suffering....

Anyhow guys....to everyone i would say...it will happen in its own good time what Allah swt has decided for us...we can be just patient n leave it to Almighty...

My sincere prayers for everyone waiting for PR here...including me


----------



## roomizah

Aoa every one.

I m one of the silent observers of this forum too. I follow the thread religiously. I needed some input from you guys actually hence the post.
I submitted my application in February 2013 for 189. My husband is the secondary applicant. Front loaded all the documents too. Done with medical. Submitted plcc. But the link for form 80 is still active on my online application page, any ideas why? 
The CO contacted my consultant a cpl of months back asking for an experience letter from a previous employer which I provided. After that I haven't heard from them again
The current status is I got pregnant about 6 months after my application which the CO has been notified of. I called my consultant today for updates but they have none. 
Can any of you help me understand how this will be handled? I won't be able to travel after January and my 12 month deadline on application will end in February while the baby is due in march end. I m a little anxious cause it is taking so long  
TIA guys. 
Hope you can help!


----------



## Supersid228

roomizah said:


> Aoa every one.
> 
> I m one of the silent observers of this forum too. I follow the thread religiously. I needed some input from you guys actually hence the post.
> I submitted my application in February 2013 for 189. My husband is the secondary applicant. Front loaded all the documents too. Done with medical. Submitted plcc. But the link for form 80 is still active on my online application page, any ideas why?
> The CO contacted my consultant a cpl of months back asking for an experience letter from a previous employer which I provided. After that I haven't heard from them again
> The current status is I got pregnant about 6 months after my application which the CO has been notified of. I called my consultant today for updates but they have none.
> Can any of you help me understand how this will be handled? I won't be able to travel after January and my 12 month deadline on application will end in February while the baby is due in march end. I m a little anxious cause it is taking so long
> TIA guys.
> Hope you can help!


Sister, relax u will get ur grant around september 2014 the way things r going


----------



## roomizah

Lol! Thought so! Thanx my brother.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

zakinaeem said:


> Sept'12 and still waiting yo!


why your security checks started so late? almost 2 months after your got a CO?? 

i though it stats after your submit form 80 to your case officer..


----------



## Supersid228

AbbasHosseini said:


> why your security checks started so late? almost 2 months after your got a CO??
> 
> i though it stats after your submit form 80 to your case officer..


As i have said so many times that SC is just a Drama  believe it or not.


----------



## roomizah

Yea seems so. None of my ex employers have been contacted so far


----------



## AbbasHosseini

yeah i believe you now lol. whats even worse is the fact that my CO NEVER answer my question which i asked 3 times already...i asked, when did my SC start? and she never replies. 

team 34 initials L


----------



## Supersid228

AbbasHosseini said:


> yeah i believe you now lol. whats even worse is the fact that my CO NEVER answer my question which i asked 3 times already...i asked, when did my SC start? and she never replies.
> 
> team 34 initials L


Lol, see brother i had told everyone already SC is a word they have got to use under any case  nice word by the way lol


----------



## registerme

Drama or no drama...these delays may make our lives unstable. We invested money and time to apply for this visa and maybe after 18 months their policy change and they will put all pending applications on halt like it happened in Canada ! 

Its most likely to happen may be in next two years...


----------



## Supersid228

registerme said:


> Drama or no drama...these delays may make our lives unstable. We invested money and time to apply for this visa and maybe after 18 months their policy change and they will put all pending applications on halt like it happened in Canada !
> 
> Its most likely to happen may be in next two years...


U cant do much about it.


----------



## msohaibkhan

expatdude said:


> I don't know about the PCC from Karachi but i got it from Lahore from SSP office.
> 
> They just required passport copies, NIC copies, 3 photos only and they issued me PCC after a week a person visited me to verify as well.
> 
> I don't think so you will need these things for PCC are you going SSP office ?


Thanks Expatdude

Yes I will be getting that from SSP office. Lets hope that they don't require anything which is difficult to understand or obtain.


----------



## msohaibkhan

registerme said:


> Look at the grant timelines for Indians and others....
> 
> Working on the spreadsheet.. Some data about teams. The average number of days to get a grant after lodging is:
> Team 2 Adelaide	79 days
> Team 4 Adelaide	72 days
> Team 6 Adelaide	55 days
> Team 7 Adelaide	55 days
> Team 8 Adelaide	84 days
> Team 31 Brisbane	103 days
> Team 33 Brisbane	69 days
> Team 34 Brisbane	85 days
> 
> :yell::yell::yell::yell::yell:



Timelines are for which visa class? 189 or 190?


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Hi Guys!
I have applied for Visa 189 in October. Uploaded all the documents upfront. Did my e-medicals that will be uploaded automatically to my application. Just waiting for CO allotment. I have a question though. I studied in Au before, for that they took the finger prints and all . Will that somehow will speed up the process? I mean I must be there in their record already. 
Any ideas? Nice to meet you all btw all my country fellows


----------



## coolkhu

expatdude said:


> Finally I have woke up from sleep after grant & many questions are coming in mind the very first is below. Seniors please answers them
> 
> Me & my family visa activation is till June 2014, I want to clear my doubts about the obligation to NSW ( which is to live & work for the first two years ). Do we really need to live and work in NSW for the first 2 years once we arrive there for activation of visas ??
> 
> Actually I am planning to go with my family and I will send back my family after their visa activating e.g. after a week & I will not be returning back I will be staying there for the job hunt and settlement & later on once i got settle in Australia i ll call my family back to join me again in Australia.
> 
> I am confused is it valid scenario in obligation to NSW of first two years live & work , can someone go back like my family to their own home country after activating visa and can join later e.g. after 6,7,8... months ???
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks in advance



You have already got the reply but just one suggestion

you are taking your family for visa activation and return them and call them again once you settle down. This will increase your expenses...you want to live along till you got the job and all..so why not calling you family then once you find the job so it will activate the visa and can live with you as well..

only one trip and no extra expenses for one week as well..

otherwise..
1st trip then return trip and then again come to aus trip and then 1 week expense initially with family...

just my thought..rest is your call..wish you best of luck.


----------



## msohaibkhan

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need some advise on getting PCC from Karachi. On their form, their requirements are listed. I am unable to understand the following:
> 
> 1.	Copy of Embassy’s letter of institution
> 2.	Affidavit & Authority letter
> 3. Details of Nominee
> 
> Can someone please guide me about the above requirements? Thanks


One more thing to add in queries. Is the target country or the purpose written on PCC? What if I say them I need PCC for student visa to XYZ country? Will that be OK?

Actually I am hesitating to tell them exactly about Australian Immigration due to some reasons. Being Karachiite, I am very cautious and want to be low profiled; I hope that you people understood the scenario.


----------



## expat-malik

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi Emran Please go thorugh the following post for your query Click there ---> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis-486.html#post1862641


This process is valid and correct if you are still inside KSA.. If you have left on final exit, a copy of your final exit document is sufficient and no PCC is required for Saudi.. It's mentioned in the detailed country wise listing (under Saudi Arabia) of Character requirements document on the immi website.. Check it out..

Message me if you can't find it and I'll post the link or reference..


----------



## Supersid228

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hi Guys!
> I have applied for Visa 189 in October. Uploaded all the documents upfront. Did my e-medicals that will be uploaded automatically to my application. Just waiting for CO allotment. I have a question though. I studied in Au before, for that they took the finger prints and all . Will that somehow will speed up the process? I mean I must be there in their record already.
> Any ideas? Nice to meet you all btw all my country
> 
> Just read the previous 4 pages and u will know


----------



## raheel78

msohaibkhan said:


> One more thing to add in queries. Is the target country or the purpose written on PCC? What if I say them I need PCC for student visa to XYZ country? Will that be OK?
> 
> Actually I am hesitating to tell them exactly about Australian Immigration due to some reasons. Being Karachiite, I am very cautious and want to be low profiled; I hope that you people understood the scenario.


Bro,

Being another karachiite, I can perfectly understood your concern but I have got PCCs for me and wife couple of weeks ago and it didn't get me any issue. TIP: if possible, approach authorities with some reference and I hope you will be save InshaAllah.


----------



## msohaibkhan

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need some advise on getting PCC from Karachi. On their form, their requirements are listed. I am unable to understand the following:
> 
> 1.	Copy of Embassy’s letter of institution
> 2.	Affidavit & Authority letter
> 3. Details of Nominee
> 
> Can someone please guide me about the above requirements? Thanks


One more thing to add in queries. Is the target country or the purpose written on PCC? What if I say them I need PCC for student visa to XYZ country? Will that be OK?

Actually I am hesitating to tell them exactly about Australian Immigration due to some reasons. Being Karachiite, I am very cautious and want to be low profiled; I hope that you people understood the scenario.


----------



## msohaibkhan

raheel78 said:


> Bro,
> 
> Being another karachiite, I can perfectly understood your concern but I have got PCCs for me and wife couple of weeks ago and it didn't get me any issue. TIP: if possible, approach authorities with some reference and I hope you will be save InshaAllah.


Thanks bro. BTW, just for knowledge, what exactly is mentioned in the PCC. Do they mention the purpose also?


----------



## opfian

@ALL come one 189 guys .. stop passing such DEPRESSING comments here ... you applied for the best available category, with bit lower priority level.

Your grants will arrive .. soon


----------



## coolkhu

msohaibkhan said:


> Thanks bro. BTW, just for knowledge, what exactly is mentioned in the PCC. Do they mention the purpose also?


No they will just mention the country. Dont worry


----------



## donshoaibuc

Hi folks,

My visa for Schengen was rejected a couple of months back. I attached the rejection letter with Form-80. Will they send the application for Security check? Please advise.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

donshoaibuc said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My visa for Schengen was rejected a couple of months back. I attached the rejection letter with Form-80. Will they send the application for Security check? Please advise.


they sent male applicants ( and sometimes females, if they are unlucky) from a few countries specially Iran and Pakistan for extra in-detail security check which no one knows how long it will take, and i really mean no one. ( at least for 189 ) 


even if you have permanent residency of low risk countries and previous valid visas to low risk nations like europe, korea, japan, US, you will still go for security check. 

My brother in law holds a UK citizenship, but when he applied for PR in Australia back in 2012, he still had to go through security check because he hold Iranian citizenship too.


----------



## ali_jaff

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hi Guys!
> I have applied for Visa 189 in October. Uploaded all the documents upfront. Did my e-medicals that will be uploaded automatically to my application. Just waiting for CO allotment. I have a question though. I studied in Au before, for that they took the finger prints and all . Will that somehow will speed up the process? I mean I must be there in their record already.
> Any ideas? Nice to meet you all btw all my country fellows


Apparently it doesnt matter if you are onshore or offshore. Time frame for 189 applicants is same. As SID said read the lat four pages and u will know.


----------



## expatdude

Thanks for the advise. Actually i m thinking because family have to activate the visa in the mid of June so there will always be worrying of their visa activation till that time & for this i ll have only max 4 months time to activate their visa. I am thinking for their visa activation with me because of becoming tension free in that way i can be relax at least from one side and more focused on job hunting.

waiting wise advises on this...



coolkhu said:


> You have already got the reply but just one suggestion
> 
> you are taking your family for visa activation and return them and call them again once you settle down. This will increase your expenses...you want to live along till you got the job and all..so why not calling you family then once you find the job so it will activate the visa and can live with you as well..
> 
> only one trip and no extra expenses for one week as well..
> 
> otherwise..
> 1st trip then return trip and then again come to aus trip and then 1 week expense initially with family...
> 
> just my thought..rest is your call..wish you best of luck.


----------



## Logical Bug

AoA All, well I need a little info related to international traveling and passport expiry i.e. My passport is expiring on April 27, 2014 and I intend to fly (for the very first time) to Sydney on November 28, 2013. And this would not be a round trip rather one way flight. 

The time duration between both dates is almost 5 months. I heard, not sure though, that the passport must be at least 6 months valid before flight. Another weak information that I have is that this 6 months rule is valid for round trip and not for the one way trip where one intends to settle down in destination country.

Please clarify ....


----------



## nuked

Logical Bug said:


> AoA All, well I need a little info related to international traveling and passport expiry i.e. My passport is expiring on April 27, 2014 and I intend to fly (for the very first time) to Sydney on November 28, 2013. And this would not be a round trip rather one way flight.
> 
> The time duration between both dates is almost 5 months. I heard, not sure though, that the passport must be at least 6 months valid before flight. Another weak information that I have is that this 6 months rule is valid for round trip and not for the one way trip where one intends to settle down in destination country.
> 
> Please clarify ....


SMShoaib answered this more appropriately..


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> Thanks for the advise. Actually i m thinking because family have to activate the visa in the mid of June so there will always be worrying of their visa activation till that time & for this i ll have only max 4 months time to activate their visa. I am thinking for their visa activation with me because of becoming tension free in that way i can be relax at least from one side and more focused on job hunting.
> 
> waiting wise advises on this...


I advise you to travel alone and call your family later. InshAllah it won't be that late to get a Job.

The best advise I got lately is to save as much as I can so that when I get the job, I can settle and enjoy the time later. (everything is 103 times multiplied expensive, this is today's currency change rate) AUD going up lately!!!

All the best


----------



## SMShoaib

Logical Bug said:


> AoA All, well I need a little info related to international traveling and passport expiry i.e. My passport is expiring on April 27, 2014 and I intend to fly (for the very first time) to Sydney on November 28, 2013. And this would not be a round trip rather one way flight.
> 
> The time duration between both dates is almost 5 months. I heard, not sure though, that the passport must be at least 6 months valid before flight. Another weak information that I have is that this 6 months rule is valid for round trip and not for the one way trip where one intends to settle down in destination country.
> 
> Please clarify ....


Pak immigration authorities normally donot allow travel if passport validity is less than 6 months irrespective of one-way or two-way. It is highly recommended to renew your passport and travel free of mind.


----------



## nuked

SMShoaib said:


> Pak immigration authorities normally donot allow travel if passport validity is less than 6 months irrespective of one-way or two-way. It is highly recommended to renew your passport and travel free of mind.


Thank you for increasing my knowledge.


----------



## emran

Hi Bros, 

I have registered in 2 ANZSCO codes and now I can apply in NT and NSW states for Regional sponsorship 190 visa. Can someone tell me If I apply in both the states and get a call from NT first would NSW reject my application for sponsorship as I already have a sponsor or I can still get a positive reply from both and can apply for whichever state I prefer?

Thanks,


----------



## Supersid228

ali_jaff said:


> Apparently it doesnt matter if you are onshore or offshore. Time frame for 189 applicants is same. As SID said read the lat four pages and u will know.


Last time i found out that grant for 189 is actually coming with 3 months  i saw heaps n heaps grants in last 3 months on a different forum but obviously they were not pakis


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hi everyone. I found an interesting post in some other thread, sharing below:



Firetoy said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> I want to share some comments I found out today. Just by chance I met a migrant agent here in Brisbane (friend of a friend), so I asked him if he knew any CO personally. He told me yes! So I decided to go further and asked him lots of things about their work, and here are my conclusions after the talk:
> - COs are usually stressed out. Their workload is really high. They have some people having a look at the applicant's documents first, just before the CO is assigned (This must be that team 21 Adelaide, I guess), and if they find something important missing, they contact you first.
> - COs have also a boss. That means that before giving a grant, they must be sure that they have documents sufficient to give the grant (as he told me, some CO want to give the grant, but sometimes they are afraid of their boss telling them HOW DID YOU GIVE THAT GRANT WITH ONLY THESE FEW DOCUMENTS!!), so they need to ask for more documents even if they think that the documents that you have uploaded are sufficient.
> - They try to give the grant within the time frame they say in the web. So maybe you can have a grant already, but they are holding it not to give it too soon nor too late.
> - They work with checklists for different nationalities. They have one for Indians, Pakistanies, Europeans...and they follow it! It would be good to have those lists! So, yes, they don't ask the same thing for everyone.
> - HIS ADVICE: Whenever you contact a CO, always be extremely friendly and polite. Always try to help them when you are uploading documents, such as explanatory notes that may help the CO to understand what you are uploading. And this is because they are human beings, with good and bad days, like everyone else. So be aware of this when you contact them


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hi guys. I have found that interesting post in some other thread, sharing below:



Firetoy said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> I want to share some comments I found out today. Just by chance I met a migrant agent here in Brisbane (friend of a friend), so I asked him if he knew any CO personally. He told me yes! So I decided to go further and asked him lots of things about their work, and here are my conclusions after the talk:
> - COs are usually stressed out. Their workload is really high. They have some people having a look at the applicant's documents first, just before the CO is assigned (This must be that team 21 Adelaide, I guess), and if they find something important missing, they contact you first.
> - COs have also a boss. That means that before giving a grant, they must be sure that they have documents sufficient to give the grant (as he told me, some CO want to give the grant, but sometimes they are afraid of their boss telling them HOW DID YOU GIVE THAT GRANT WITH ONLY THESE FEW DOCUMENTS!!), so they need to ask for more documents even if they think that the documents that you have uploaded are sufficient.
> - They try to give the grant within the time frame they say in the web. So maybe you can have a grant already, but they are holding it not to give it too soon nor too late.
> - They work with checklists for different nationalities. They have one for Indians, Pakistanies, Europeans...and they follow it! It would be good to have those lists! So, yes, they don't ask the same thing for everyone.
> - HIS ADVICE: Whenever you contact a CO, always be extremely friendly and polite. Always try to help them when you are uploading documents, such as explanatory notes that may help the CO to understand what you are uploading. And this is because they are human beings, with good and bad days, like everyone else. So be aware of this when you contact them


----------



## Waqarali20005

nuked said:


> I advise you to travel alone and call your family later. InshAllah it won't be that late to get a Job.
> 
> The best advise I got lately is to save as much as I can so that when I get the job, I can settle and enjoy the time later. (everything is 103 times multiplied expensive, this is today's currency change rate) AUD going up lately!!!
> 
> All the best


I have a related question? Is it possible that i apply for the via for me only and include my family once visa has been granted but before travelling to Australia? Usually how long does it take to have my families visa being granted?


----------



## nuked

Waqarali20005 said:


> I have a related question? Is it possible that i apply for the via for me only and include my family once visa has been granted but before travelling to Australia? Usually how long does it take to have my families visa being granted?


are you in Australia? What is your profession, which subclass do you intend to apply for?


----------



## Waqarali20005

nuked said:


> are you in Australia? What is your profession, which subclass do you intend to apply for?


I am External Auditor by profession, ACCA member and have submitted my documents to CPA for assessment. I intend to Apply for 190.


----------



## nuked

Waqarali20005 said:


> I am External Auditor by profession, ACCA member and have submitted my documents to CPA for assessment. I intend to Apply for 190.


To answer you original query, adding family later on will mean greater security checks, i.e. yours first and later for family, incase you are not adding your family in your application, your CO might also need to know why you dont intend to lodge an application for them?

Mr Roposh is an Expert in 190 Subclass  he can highlight this more. Please find his posts and refer to the method he used.

All the best!


----------



## Waqarali20005

nuked said:


> To answer you original query, adding family later on will mean greater security checks, i.e. yours first and later for family, incase you are not adding your family in your application, your CO might also need to know why you dont intend to lodge an application for them?
> 
> Mr Roposh is an Expert in 190 Subclass  he can highlight this more. Please find his posts and refer to the method he used.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks


----------



## expatdude

Waqarali20005 said:


> Thanks



First of all why do you want not to add your family in your application ? i think you might be thinking of speeding up the things ? its not true to add the family will make the process slow as per 190 visa analysis its being granted in 3-4 months. I strongly advise you to add your family in the application for migrant applicant, however least is that you have to put your family in EOI as a dependent member which will be migrating later not now.

But again its strongly recommended that you add them as a migrant applicant so that they get the grant with you and you will not face any hurdle later on on their visa getting.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Actually my wife needs a bit more time for preparation of IELTS and i assume her IELTS result should be ready while launching EOI? is that so?


----------



## expatdude

Waqarali20005 said:


> Actually my wife needs a bit more time for preparation of IELTS and i assume her IELTS result should be ready while launching EOI? is that so?


If you can arrange the letter from uni explaining that her education medium was in english then no need of her IELTS.

Further for IELTS only 4 band is required not a big rocket :fingerscrossed:

& if she has to do IELTS here is the guideline.

Just enroll your spouse in IELTS test and try to done her ielts before the CO allocation, the CO is allocated within 2 months of lodging of visa application and you can lodge application after the invitation.

Do not exclude her from application


----------



## donshoaibuc

Very nice post


----------



## AbbasHosseini

yes I agree with the post above about being polite and understanding and nice to CO's. 

But CO's should also remember ( and this goes to their bosses too ) that applicants are making huge steps in their lives, with lots of plans, and worries an things to think about. 

So it;s a good idea for them to firstly : respond properly and stop copy pasting paragraphs, this is rude. 
secondly, get ASIO to issue regular updates or at least inform the applicant of what stage the security check is 

and finally, be more linear and consistent. if you want to send people to long ( god knows how long) security checks, but be fair. 

its really unfair that some people get grants in 1 months and others have to wait for 15 months. this is obviously intentional and again, unacceptable. 

I blame ASIO for all this. ASIO has always refused to publish timelines and they refuse to answer to COs about anything. This is not professional and it is sickening. 

why is it so hard for ASIO to publish timelines or give status updates? i dont see how this will risk national security . this is called laziness and irresponsibility


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi Guys,,,
I need to make sure that is it a 100% sign that an application has entered into prolong security checks if team13 has asked for form80 & form 1221...or is it just a new procedure.....
Anyone having any idea abt this?


----------



## Supersid228

AbbasHosseini said:


> yes I agree with the post above about being polite and understanding and nice to CO's.
> 
> But CO's should also remember ( and this goes to their bosses too ) that applicants are making huge steps in their lives, with lots of plans, and worries an things to think about.
> 
> So it;s a good idea for them to firstly : respond properly and stop copy pasting paragraphs, this is rude.
> secondly, get ASIO to issue regular updates or at least inform the applicant of what stage the security check is
> 
> and finally, be more linear and consistent. if you want to send people to long ( god knows how long) security checks, but be fair.
> 
> its really unfair that some people get grants in 1 months and others have to wait for 15 months. this is obviously intentional and again, unacceptable.
> 
> I blame ASIO for all this. ASIO has always refused to publish timelines and they refuse to answer to COs about anything. This is not professional and it is sickening.
> 
> why is it so hard for ASIO to publish timelines or give status updates? i dont see how this will risk national security . this is called laziness and irresponsibility



I dont know abt being polite, i just said to my CO that i want u to please advise me that how long will my application take from hereon as i have already been waiting for 9 months and kind a harsh response i got from Co that made me feel that i requested to process my application without visa fee, i mean i am ur client u should respond me properly instead replied quoting unclassified with the start and end of the email. Moreover from nowhere calculated 17 month from october this year its noteworthy here that i contacted after 9 months which is a decent as a wait. CO response showed me how we are being treated.


----------



## ali_jaff

AbbasHosseini said:


> yes I agree with the post above about being polite and understanding and nice to CO's.
> 
> But CO's should also remember ( and this goes to their bosses too ) that applicants are making huge steps in their lives, with lots of plans, and worries an things to think about.
> 
> So it;s a good idea for them to firstly : respond properly and stop copy pasting paragraphs, this is rude.
> secondly, get ASIO to issue regular updates or at least inform the applicant of what stage the security check is
> 
> and finally, be more linear and consistent. if you want to send people to long ( god knows how long) security checks, but be fair.
> 
> its really unfair that some people get grants in 1 months and others have to wait for 15 months. this is obviously intentional and again, unacceptable.
> 
> I blame ASIO for all this. ASIO has always refused to publish timelines and they refuse to answer to COs about anything. This is not professional and it is sickening.
> 
> why is it so hard for ASIO to publish timelines or give status updates? i dont see how this will risk national security . this is called laziness and irresponsibility


Cant do anything about it. Whoever is at fault, sadly the only thing we can do at the moment is wait and reasses our future plans.


----------



## Wasee

AbbasHosseini said:


> yes I agree with the post above about being polite and understanding and nice to CO's.
> 
> But CO's should also remember ( and this goes to their bosses too ) that applicants are making huge steps in their lives, with lots of plans, and worries an things to think about.
> 
> So it;s a good idea for them to firstly : respond properly and stop copy pasting paragraphs, this is rude.
> secondly, get ASIO to issue regular updates or at least inform the applicant of what stage the security check is
> 
> and finally, be more linear and consistent. if you want to send people to long ( god knows how long) security checks, but be fair.
> 
> its really unfair that some people get grants in 1 months and others have to wait for 15 months. this is obviously intentional and again, unacceptable.
> 
> I blame ASIO for all this. ASIO has always refused to publish timelines and they refuse to answer to COs about anything. This is not professional and it is sickening.
> 
> why is it so hard for ASIO to publish timelines or give status updates? i dont see how this will risk national security . this is called laziness and irresponsibility


sorry brother my opinion may feel bad to you but truth is that its our decision to migrate there under agreed and pre-known rules/conditions so we have to live with this choice..



Regards,


----------



## srmumtaz

Hi Guys,

What is the processing time for visa class 189 these days? I have applied for the visa recently as you can see from my timeline in the signature below. I am working in Dubai ; would it matter in expediting my case?

Appreciate any and every help

Thanks in Advance
Syed Raza


----------



## aam04

Hi people,
I was wondering when applying for visa do you need to provide tax returns or can you provide annual tax certificate (provided from my company). Will be very grateful if anyone can help me out with this.

PS i have never submitted a tax return and i also do not have NTN number.


----------



## SMShoaib

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi Guys,,,
> I need to make sure that is it a 100% sign that an application has entered into prolong security checks if team13 has asked for form80 & form 1221...or is it just a new procedure.....
> Anyone having any idea abt this?


Not sure 100% but it is highly likely.


----------



## nuked

aam04 said:


> Hi people,
> I was wondering when applying for visa do you need to provide tax returns or can you provide annual tax certificate (provided from my company). Will be very grateful if anyone can help me out with this.
> 
> PS i have never submitted a tax return and i also do not have NTN number.


Annual Tax certificate should suffice.


----------



## nuked

srmumtaz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is the processing time for visa class 189 these days? I have applied for the visa recently as you can see from my timeline in the signature below. I am working in Dubai ; would it matter in expediting my case?
> 
> Appreciate any and every help
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> Syed Raza


As per the charter issued by DIBP it is 18 months. But for Pakistanis it is still 12 months recorded as yet.


----------



## aam04

nuked said:


> Annual Tax certificate should suffice.


Thank you Sir, i hope this is true as i wont have enough time to arrange for NTN and previous tax returns once i get eoi offer. I do have all the tax certificates from my finance department plus salary slips.


----------



## Supersid228

SMShoaib said:


> Not sure 100% but it is highly likely.


Sm shoaib, where have you been mate?


----------



## expatdude

aam04 said:


> Thank you Sir, i hope this is true as i wont have enough time to arrange for NTN and previous tax returns once i get eoi offer. I do have all the tax certificates from my finance department plus salary slips.


Do not worry that should be fine as I also only provided the tax certificate and salary slips from company. I also never provided NTN etc

For all:
Please also mention your timeline in your signature


----------



## SMShoaib

Supersid228 said:


> Sm shoaib, where have you been mate?


I'm here enjoying reading posts of different mates


----------



## Supersid228

SMShoaib said:


> I'm here enjoying reading posts of different mates


Let us have the pleasure to enjoy reading ur posts.


----------



## nuked

nuked said:


> As per the charter issued by DIBP it is 18 months. But for Pakistanis it is still 12 months recorded as yet.


I meant 12 mnths and no grants yet.


----------



## donshoaibuc

Can anyone please share the tracking sheet for 189/190 applicants


----------



## SMShoaib

donshoaibuc said:


> Can anyone please share the tracking sheet for 189/190 applicants


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi guys....

i submitted all the additonal documents required by CO and asked my CO if ill be facing prolong security checks...the reply was as follows:

'In relation to your question, as you will appreciate all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against the legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. I confirm that there will be a number mandatory health, character, and national security checks that need to be undertaken and these can take some time. 

I further note that your Health and Police Clearances for any country where you cumulatively have stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 years remain outstanding. Please do not undertake the health or request the police clearances until such time I have requested you to do so.'


So now it seems ill have to wait for quite a lot of months now


----------



## SMShoaib

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> i submitted all the additonal documents required by CO and asked my CO if ill be facing prolong security checks...the reply was as follows:
> 
> 'In relation to your question, as you will appreciate all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against the legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. I confirm that there will be a number mandatory health, character, and national security checks that need to be undertaken and these can take some time.
> 
> I further note that your Health and Police Clearances for any country where you cumulatively have stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 years remain outstanding. Please do not undertake the health or request the police clearances until such time I have requested you to do so.'
> 
> 
> So now it seems ill have to wait for quite a lot of months now


Ya, it seems that you have now in the long queue of 189 VHR countries applicants.


----------



## ali_jaff

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> i submitted all the additonal documents required by CO and asked my CO if ill be facing prolong security checks...the reply was as follows:
> 
> 'In relation to your question, as you will appreciate all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against the legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. I confirm that there will be a number mandatory health, character, and national security checks that need to be undertaken and these can take some time.
> 
> I further note that your Health and Police Clearances for any country where you cumulatively have stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 years remain outstanding. Please do not undertake the health or request the police clearances until such time I have requested you to do so.'
> 
> 
> So now it seems ill have to wait for quite a lot of months now


Fact that you are a female applicant might benefit you with your SC as we have seen earlier that the only 189 applicant who got the approval till now was also a lady. So keep your fingers crossed and pray for a speedy grant for your self and all the others.


----------



## Maria_Sal

i hope my SC takes less time but im afraid as my husband has travelled different regions in pakistan like sindh, punjab, etc. Also, he has visited Erbil Kurdistan twice for official trips from uae. we have had usa/uk visa rejections..so light of hope is bleak....

Anyhow i dont see much ppl in team34 brisbane in the spreadsheet...is there a theory to it????


----------



## noixe

insanesanatic said:


> Actually, public transport is expensive if you don't get student discount. Driving a fuel efficient car is cheaper. Lets say you go to the city from a nearby suburb. Adult fare would be around 3.28 dollars, one way and one zone. It goes higher as you travel more zones. The problem with car is that parking is very expensive in the city. 1 hour = 15$ 4 hours and above = 40$ The street parking is cheap 2$/hour, but hard to find and there is a limit of 1 hour in CBD.


Maybe that's what you feel insane, but I've noticed that public transport is way cheaper. 

Zone 1 in NSW is 1.90, zone 2 is 3.60. These are single tickets. Double that and you get 3.80 and 7.20 for a round trip. Petrol is 1.50 almost a litre, and given the traffic and signals in Sydney, it's a lot of stop-start, which doesn't do well for the car average at all.

Furthermore, a day return trip is $10.40 max (what I've paid) on the train, which are very convenient, timely and cover a lot of the area.

At Rush hours (730-9) and (330-7), it can take you anywhere near 35 mins to 1.5 hours to travel 25 kilometers. You end up burning around 7-8$ fuel for the one-way trip the same distance. A train would do the same in 40 mins tops, and cost you 5.60 one way, or 10$ round trip.

I guess it all depends on where you're travelling, how much distance is to be travelled and what time you're travelling, but public transport is way more convenient. Also, like insane said; the parkings are scarce. Very few inside the city, hard I get spots. Especially for longer periods as the time you can park in a certain spot is also regulated. And parking lots are extremely expensive.


----------



## Supersid228

Guys i have just been informed by the doctor that my wife is pregnant  please suggest me a way to inform the same to my CO. By just sending her an email?


----------



## donshoaibuc

SMShoaib said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Asgogun4vvmDdGtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Thankyou...SM Shoaib


----------



## SMShoaib

Supersid228 said:


> Guys i have just been informed by the doctor that my wife is pregnant  please suggest me a way to inform the same to my CO. By just sending her an email?


Congratulation Bro.

You may inform your CO in following way:

"I would like to update you about my current status.
Our family is expecting the birth of our second child. The baby is due in the second week of June, 2014. "


----------



## Supersid228

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro.
> 
> You may inform your CO in following way:
> 
> "I would like to update you about my current status.
> Our family is expecting the birth of our second child. The baby is due in the second week of June, 2014. "


Thanks shoaib, no need to fill any form ?


----------



## SMShoaib

Supersid228 said:


> Thanks shoaib, no need to fill any form ?


No need to fill any form as your circumstance has not changed yet.


----------



## Supersid228

SMShoaib said:


> No need to fill any form as your circumstance has not changed yet.


Thank u shoaib, u never replied other day on post regarding CO response to my question and her reply on it 17 months more?


----------



## SMShoaib

Supersid228 said:


> Thank u shoaib, u never replied other day on post regarding CO response to my question and her reply on it 17 months more?


Brother, I believe we already discussed your timeline and I told you that it will take around 15 months from CO allocation to get PCC call. 

Unfortunately, your CO also think in the same way


----------



## fabregas

By the grace of All mighty Allah Subhanahu wa ta'ala I have received the silver email (Medical +PCC) yesterday.


----------



## Supersid228

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, I believe we already discussed your timeline and I told you that it will take around 15 months from CO allocation to get PCC call.
> 
> Unfortunately, your CO also think in the same way


So all those who are waiting here should expext 18 more months wait, as in my case its clearly 27 months time they advised from lodging the case.


----------



## zakinaeem

fabregas said:


> By the grace of All mighty Allah Subhanahu wa ta'ala I have received the silver email (Medical +PCC) yesterday.


About time mate


----------



## SMShoaib

Supersid228 said:


> So all those who are waiting here should expext 18 more months wait, as in my case its clearly 27 months time they advised from lodging the case.


No, based on the current trend its around 15 months from the date of CO allocation. COs normally do not give timeframe, we have to forecast our grant date based on similar cases timeline. 

In your case, your CO give you extended time frame so that you won't bother her time to time


----------



## fabregas

What is the average duration of Medical finalization now a days?


----------



## expatdude

fabregas said:


> What is the average duration of Medical finalization now a days?


About 1 month


----------



## Maria_Sal

SMShoaib said:


> No, based on the current trend its around 15 months from the date of CO allocation. COs normally do not give timeframe, we have to forecast our grant date based on similar cases timeline.
> 
> In your case, your CO give you extended time frame so that you won't bother her time to time



lolzzz...we cant do anything till grant except for to laugh (sarcastically) at our situation...happy waiting to all:faint::shocked:


----------



## Cognos Man

Thanks yaar.. love this website (racq)



insanesanatic said:


> You are right Noxie, so I would suggest all to use public transport for the city visits and your car for other things.
> 
> I found it very hard to carry things on the public transports. (Groceries, etc)
> 
> ------------------------------------
> Queensland - Translink fares: (Retrieved From Current fares | translink.com.au )
> 
> Zones travelled - Peak - off-peak - Single paper ticket
> 1 - $3.28 - $2.63 - $4.80
> 2 - $3.85 - $3.08 - $5.60
> 3 - $4.56 - $3.65 - $6.70
> 4 - $5.13 - $4.11 - $7.50
> 5 - $5.84 - $4.68 - $8.50
> -------------------------------------
> Now the average cents per KM including Depreciation, Service and Repairs cost:
> 
> Vehicle Running Costs 2013 | RACQ


----------



## N.Ali

fabregas said:


> What is the average duration of Medical finalization now a days?


2 weeks.... IMO Karachi


----------



## Impatient22

fabregas said:


> What is the average duration of Medical finalization now a days?


It was 1 month in my case.... !! but it could be instantly too.... (if not referred)


----------



## Supersid228

Maria_Sal said:


> lolzzz...we cant do anything till grant except for to laugh (sarcastically) at our situation...happy waiting to all:faint::shocked:


Maria, if u see the other forum for 189 which i saw other day so a word laugh will be vanished from ur dictionary lol. It takes only 2-3 months max lol


----------



## Supersid228

SMShoaib said:


> No, based on the current trend its around 15 months from the date of CO allocation. COs normally do not give timeframe, we have to forecast our grant date based on similar cases timeline.
> 
> In your case, your CO give you extended time frame so that you won't bother her time to time


One email in 9 months and she got upset ? Lol


----------



## AbbasHosseini

oh well my CO emailed me today ( in response to an email I sent her almost 16 days ago ), and she said security check started on my case in June 25....... 

now its funny that my CO was assigned to me in mid Feb... and she only requested my ielts, since all the other documents were frontloaded and she successfully downloaded them. 

Now, one might ask, why did she wait for 4 months to refer my case to ASIO? this is such a waste of time.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Hats off to you guys.
You have a lot of patience as you all face a waiting period of around one year and i am just fed up from it in just one month.
May god spread his blessing in the form of grants to all.


----------



## malikafridi

Does anyone knoe about the 190 visa timeline for onshore applicants? It's been almost 5 months now since I applied for the visa.


----------



## zakinaeem

AbbasHosseini said:


> oh well my CO emailed me today ( in response to an email I sent her almost 16 days ago ), and she said security check started on my case in June 25.......
> 
> now its funny that my CO was assigned to me in mid Feb... and she only requested my ielts, since all the other documents were frontloaded and she successfully downloaded them.
> 
> Now, one might ask, why did she wait for 4 months to refer my case to ASIO? this is such a waste of time.


Very common, just that some CO's refrain from even mentioning the SC start date. My CO was good enough to mention the start date just like yours. CO assigned on 24th Oct, Form 80 submitted on 1st of Nov, and SC started on Feb 22nd

Feelin better?


----------



## Moji

AbbasHosseini said:


> oh well my CO emailed me today ( in response to an email I sent her almost 16 days ago ), and she said security check started on my case in June 25.......
> 
> now its funny that my CO was assigned to me in mid Feb... and she only requested my ielts, since all the other documents were frontloaded and she successfully downloaded them.
> 
> Now, one might ask, why did she wait for 4 months to refer my case to ASIO? this is such a waste of time.


AbbasHosseini,

My understanding is that when the case gets referred to ASIO it will be ranked and placed at the end of the queue (based on DIAC priorities). I think what your CO is referring to as commencement date for your security checks is the date in which ASIO actually initiated your security checks and not the actual referral date of your case from DIAC to ASIO.
but again, this is my understanding and I may be wrong


----------



## SMShoaib

malikafridi said:


> Does anyone knoe about the 190 visa timeline for onshore applicants? It's been almost 5 months now since I applied for the visa.


Welcome to the forum bro.
Would you please share your complete timeline with us so we are in a better position to comment in your case.


----------



## ali_jaff

SMShoaib said:


> No, based on the current trend its around 15 months from the date of CO allocation. COs normally do not give timeframe, we have to forecast our grant date based on similar cases timeline.
> 
> In your case, your CO give you extended time frame so that you won't bother her time to time


I am not sure if there is any current trend to it at the moment to suggest any timeframe. One thing is for sure that the time for SC completion is more then 12 months as we can see from timesheet. :yawn:


----------



## SMShoaib

AbbasHosseini said:


> oh well my CO emailed me today ( in response to an email I sent her almost 16 days ago ), and she said security check started on my case in June 25.......
> 
> now its funny that my CO was assigned to me in mid Feb... and she only requested my ielts, since all the other documents were frontloaded and she successfully downloaded them.
> 
> Now, one might ask, why did she wait for 4 months to refer my case to ASIO? this is such a waste of time.


Tough luck brother.
I believe this is one of the reasons that DIBC introduced team 13 to avoid this sort of unnecessary delays.


----------



## oraclrock

Maria_Sal said:


> i hope my SC takes less time but im afraid as my husband has travelled different regions in pakistan like sindh, punjab, etc. Also, he has visited Erbil Kurdistan twice for official trips from uae. we have had usa/uk visa rejections..so light of hope is bleak....
> 
> Anyhow i dont see much ppl in team34 brisbane in the spreadsheet...is there a theory to it????


what is SC?


----------



## SMShoaib

Another Pakistani received his medical call today.

Name: Agha.
175 System Analyst | Applied: 21-Dec-2011 | CO Assigned: 1-Jun-2012 | Form 80 Submitted: 20-Jun-2012 | Job Verification: 6-Sep-2012 | Med & PCC: 25-Oct-2013 | Grant: ---Waiting--- |


----------



## SMShoaib

oraclrock said:


> what is SC?


Security Checks


----------



## roomizah

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro.
> 
> You may inform your CO in following way:
> 
> "I would like to update you about my current status.
> Our family is expecting the birth of our second child. The baby is due in the second week of June, 2014. "


You will need a certificate from your wife's gynaecologist stating that she is so many weeks pregnant, duly stamped. Then you will forward an attested copy to the CO. This is how I informed them about my pregnancy.


----------



## roomizah

He will need a certificate from the gynaecologist shoaib.


----------



## roomizah

Btw I spoke to my consultants and they confirmed the 12-15 months trend too.


----------



## SMShoaib

roomizah said:


> He will need a certificate from the gynaecologist shoaib.


The CO may ask for the certificate but in my case my CO do not bother me to produce the certificate.
The reason may be that my file was on-hold at CO end due to SC


----------



## Supersid228

roomizah said:


> You will need a certificate from your wife's gynaecologist stating that she is so many weeks pregnant, duly stamped. Then you will forward an attested copy to the CO. This is how I informed them about my pregnancy.


Thanks sister, but doctor suggested some more test to find out how mature is pregnancy i think after i would be able to inform my case officer.


----------



## Supersid228

SMShoaib said:


> The CO may ask for the certificate but in my case my CO do not bother me to produce the certificate.
> The reason may be that my file was on-hold at CO end due to SC


Shoaib, please confirm i have uploaded form 80 on the portal but it still shows as required its been a week now, wht does it mean? Should i request CO to look into it or just wait? Also i was thinking if i dare to bother her again she may add extra 5-6 months on my processing lol. Seems like she really doesnt like to be bothered lol


----------



## SMShoaib

Supersid228 said:


> Shoaib, please confirm i have uploaded form 80 on the portal but it still shows as required its been a week now, wht does it mean? Should i request CO to look into it or just wait? Also i was thinking if i dare to bother her again she may add extra 5-6 months on my processing lol. Seems like she really doesnt like to be bothered lol


lol
COs normally do not update the online status. So bro, sit back and relax.
In my case, my CO responded after around 2 months and he did not update my online status 100% even today.


----------



## Supersid228

SMShoaib said:


> lol
> COs normally do not update the online status. So bro, sit back and relax.
> In my case, my CO responded after around 2 months and he did not update my online status 100% even today.


Thanks shoaib.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

how often is it ok to email status updates to COs without pissing them off or anything like that? 

i emailed them once 3 months after I got a CO, and emailed them again 2.5 months after the first inquiry . Please advice. 

thx


----------



## donshoaibuc

roomizah said:


> Btw I spoke to my consultants and they confirmed the 12-15 months trend too.


And there is only one grant in the tracker for subclass 189.


----------



## roomizah

Supersid228 said:


> Thanks sister, but doctor suggested some more test to find out how mature is pregnancy i think after i would be able to inform my case officer.


No worries brother. Let me elaborate it a bit to help you further. I had applied for 189 in February and in July I found out I m pregnant. I waited for my 3rd month to be over before informing my consultant as miscarriage is very much likely in the first trimester. He then asked me to arrange a medical certificate. Which he emailed to my CO. I m still unaware how my pregnancy will affect my application. Also brother, when you get the certificate, ask the doctor to write 2 weeks less than the actual time. This is cause the baby is usually 2/3 weeks younger than the estimated time. The doctors give you the dates just to make it easier for calculation. Also it will give your wife a little margin to travel. Usually airlines do not allow pregnant passengers around the 7th month since it's risky for both mother and baby to travel long distance.


----------



## roomizah

I think the form 80 links remain open till they are done with the SC. Ur opinion guys? My link is still open after 9 months.


----------



## donshoaibuc

how can I add my details


----------



## SMShoaib

roomizah said:


> No worries brother. Let me elaborate it a bit to help you further. I had applied for 189 in February and in July I found out I m pregnant. I waited for my 3rd month to be over before informing my consultant as miscarriage is very much likely in the first trimester. He then asked me to arrange a medical certificate. Which he emailed to my CO. I m still unaware how my pregnancy will affect my application. Also brother, when you get the certificate, ask the doctor to write 2 weeks less than the actual time. This is cause the baby is usually 2/3 weeks younger than the estimated time. The doctors give you the dates just to make it easier for calculation. Also it will give your wife a little margin to travel. Usually airlines do not allow pregnant passengers around the 7th month since it's risky for both mother and baby to travel long distance.


Sister, I appreciate your calculation and advice but these calculations matter when one is near to grant. In both case, you and Supersid228, the expected grant is after June, 2014.
So sit back and relax, but do inform you CO about it in casual way. A month earlier or later in delivery really do not matter.


----------



## SMShoaib

donshoaibuc said:


> how can I add my details


Welcome to the forum bro.
Please share your details; I'll add it as the sheet has limited rights.


----------



## donshoaibuc

donshoaibuc ACS 17-Sep-2013 189 (Form-80, sent in email to T13)6-10-2013 (Form-80 uploaded on portal)22-10-2013


----------



## roomizah

Thanx guys for all the help. I have one more question. My does my page state that I do not need any health examination for my visa subclass when both me and my husband had our medicals done and submitted within 2 weeks of our EOI submission ? N my form 80 link is still active after almost 10 months of application.


----------



## SMShoaib

donshoaibuc said:


> donshoaibuc ACS 17-Sep-2013 189 (Form-80, sent in email to T13)6-10-2013 (Form-80 uploaded on portal)22-10-2013


Timeline added in the time sheet.


----------



## sanny

Hi everyone ,
Please answers my questions as i m very tensed today ..We applied our case subclass 190 on 2 september 2013 case officer allocated date 24 september 2013 he asked PCC nd AFP on the same day ..After one month tht is today he has ask for spouse educational and employment history doucments .I m spouse and my educational background is not good .I went England for studeis but i didn't complete my studies and went back to my country and then after 2 years i came to australia on dependent visa .. Three days ago we got our TR and on the other hand we r wating for our PR result .but today we got the requirement from the case officer as my educational and employment history is not good..Suggest me what can be the outcomes of this . I worked in a store in england i have all the payslips but i have lost my experince letter wheather the payslips can be of any help or not ..My wife case is very strong we have done medical 2 months ago and it was cleared ..Please guide me what can be the outcomes are there any chances of rejection on behalf of spouse ..Any help will be higly appricaited ..Please
Thanks


----------



## SMShoaib

roomizah said:


> Thanx guys for all the help. I have one more question. My does my page state that I do not need any health examination for my visa subclass when both me and my husband had our medicals done and submitted within 2 weeks of our EOI submission ? N my form 80 link is still active after almost 10 months of application.


Since you have done with your medicals therefore u donot have health exam on ur visa page.


----------



## SMShoaib

sanny said:


> Hi everyone ,
> Please answers my questions as i m very tensed today ..We applied our case subclass 190 on 2 september 2013 case officer allocated date 24 september 2013 he asked PCC nd AFP on the same day ..After one month tht is today he has ask for spouse educational and employment history doucments .I m spouse and my educational background is not good .I went England for studeis but i didn't complete my studies and went back to my country and then after 2 years i came to australia on dependent visa .. Three days ago we got our TR and on the other hand we r wating for our PR result .but today we got the requirement from the case officer as my educational and employment history is not good..Suggest me what can be the outcomes of this . I worked in a store in england i have all the payslips but i have lost my experince letter wheather the payslips can be of any help or not ..My wife case is very strong we have done medical 2 months ago and it was cleared ..Please guide me what can be the outcomes are there any chances of rejection on behalf of spouse ..Any help will be higly appricaited ..Please
> Thanks


No need to be tensed.
The purpose of the required info is to know what you were doing in those times and how you were supporting yourself.
So be positive and give them all the info honestly.


----------



## ali_jaff

SMShoaib said:


> lol
> COs normally do not update the online status. So bro, sit back and relax.
> In my case, my CO responded after around 2 months and he did not update my online status 100% even today.


That is is correct. My CO requested me to send missingdocs to him directly via mail which I did and He acknowledged that with a return letter stating that no further action is required from my end. However till date my online account has not been updated.


----------



## Wasee

Hi, 

i need to know how much this is important or necessary to upload HEC attested documents ,uploading of original scan documents will work ?


Regards,


----------



## Cognos Man

*CO Refused to Activate Medical*

Dear Friends,

I tried to request CO (she) for activating my Medical through my agent (he). He told me that my CO refused to activate medical (generate the identifiers) as she has not requested for it yet. I asked him that its important for me to do this now as I will have a busy traveling plan ahead and to avoid delays cuz of surprise pregnancy.

Is it normal? Is she an authority to refuse me to front load my medical? 

Please also guide me that what should be my response and approach? I am feeling furious right now.

Best regards,
ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..


----------



## Impatient22

Wanted to share this very informative link...!!

http://www.immigrate2australia.com/Immigrate2Australia/vault/ausImmigration.pdf


----------



## w0lverine

Dear friends .. By the grace of Almighty Allah (SWT), I got my visa today; Alhamdulillah  Initial entry date is 13-03-2014.

I would like to thank you all for helping me throughout the process. This forum was like a lifeline for me during last two years. I wish everyone waiting for their grants get the good news soon as well. Just enjoy this time with your families; InshaAllah all of you will reach the finish line one by one very soon. Also, need your prayers for the big move.


----------



## mimran

w0lverine said:


> Dear friends .. By the grace of Almighty Allah (SWT), I got my visa today; Alhamdulillah  Initial entry date is 13-03-2014.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me throughout the process. This forum was like a lifeline for me during last two years. I wish everyone waiting for their grants get the good news soon as well. Just enjoy this time with your families; InshaAllah all of you will reach the finish line one by one very soon. Also, need your prayers for the big move.


Congrats, best of luck for the move.


----------



## mimran

Cognos Man said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I tried to request CO (she) for activating my Medical through my agent (he). He told me that my CO refused to activate medical (generate the identifiers) as she has not requested for it yet. I asked him that its important for me to do this now as I will have a busy traveling plan ahead and to avoid delays cuz of surprise pregnancy.
> 
> Is it normal? Is she an authority to refuse me to front load my medical?
> 
> Please also guide me that what should be my response and approach? I am feeling furious right now.
> 
> Best regards,
> ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..


Normally CO does not have any objection if you front load. Contact directly the health strategies and they will activate your link within few days. They are very quick in responding.

Email them on this address
[email protected]


----------



## expatdude

w0lverine said:


> Dear friends .. By the grace of Almighty Allah (SWT), I got my visa today; Alhamdulillah  Initial entry date is 13-03-2014.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me throughout the process. This forum was like a lifeline for me during last two years. I wish everyone waiting for their grants get the good news soon as well. Just enjoy this time with your families; InshaAllah all of you will reach the finish line one by one very soon. Also, need your prayers for the big move.


Many many congrats part time enjoy buddy Please share ur timeline with us thanks


----------



## masimshehzad

Are there people who got 60 points but still not granted VISA because of COMPETITION?


----------



## Supersid228

masimshehzad said:


> Are there people who got 60 points but still not granted VISA because of COMPETITION?


For which subclass 189 or 190? Your question can only be answered if you are asking for 190


----------



## Mack1982

masimshehzad said:


> Are there people who got 60 points but still not granted VISA because of COMPETITION?


I think you mean people with 60 points who have not received an invite.


----------



## SMShoaib

w0lverine said:


> Dear friends .. By the grace of Almighty Allah (SWT), I got my visa today; Alhamdulillah  Initial entry date is 13-03-2014.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me throughout the process. This forum was like a lifeline for me during last two years. I wish everyone waiting for their grants get the good news soon as well. Just enjoy this time with your families; InshaAllah all of you will reach the finish line one by one very soon. Also, need your prayers for the big move.


Congratulation Bro for your Grant and all the best for your future. 
Do post us any update about your visit.
Any Medical Call/Grant news is like a life injection for us


----------



## msvayani

w0lverine said:


> Dear friends .. By the grace of Almighty Allah (SWT), I got my visa today; Alhamdulillah  Initial entry date is 13-03-2014.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me throughout the process. This forum was like a lifeline for me during last two years. I wish everyone waiting for their grants get the good news soon as well. Just enjoy this time with your families; InshaAllah all of you will reach the finish line one by one very soon. Also, need your prayers for the big move.


Many congrats and wish you all the best for your new home


----------



## masimshehzad

Are we required to present our Pakistan Engineering council certificate at any stage of CDR or visa etc ? (Ref:Sub class 189)
I am asking because my name has bit different spellings on it.(Courtesy of PEC)


----------



## masimshehzad

I am talking about 189 class.
Yes, Mack You are right


----------



## cyberkidpk

masimshehzad said:


> Are we required to present our Pakistan Engineering council certificate at any stage of CDR or visa etc ? (Ref:Sub class 189)
> I am asking because my name has bit different spellings on it.(Courtesy of PEC)


No, I wasn't even registered from pec when I applied for easier assessment

I mailed them for the requirement of certificate from a recognized engineering body

They said its optional, beside you already are practicing


----------



## cyberkidpk

Hello everyone

Can someobe guide me how to obtain pcc from Karachi

The details of the offices One has to visit and all for the signing.

Also, how much time it takes?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## masimshehzad

I am/might be in need to translate my documents from Urdu to English but no Pakistan based NAATI (Enter or find a Translator or Interpreter) tranlator is in list of the site.Is there any other alternative?


----------



## masimshehzad

When Engineer Australia reply to your CDR and give you a positive response, is there any difference in CDR positive response of person A and person B?
I mean other than "YES" answer, is there any other than that Immigration department look in Engr Australia letter?Like some rating? Some positive comments? Some grading etc? Anything similar that makes one candidate different from other who also got positive response from Engr Australia?


----------



## Supersid228

masimshehzad said:


> I am talking about 189 class.
> Yes, Mack You are right


Better apply for 190 bro. 189 is hopeless specially offshore.


----------



## Aussie99

*med/PCC call*

just checked email and i have been requested for a med/PCC


----------



## Prince Ali

Congratulations Wolverine


----------



## Prince Ali

How long does it take after medical finalization?


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

Aussie99 said:


> just checked email and i have been requested for a med/PCC



Congratulations dear...and best of luck for next steps !!!


----------



## SMShoaib

Prince Ali said:


> How long does it take after medical finalization?


From 1 week to 4 months depending upon the medical results and load at medical centers.
Would you please share your complete time line so I may enter in the time sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

Aussie99 said:


> just checked email and i have been requested for a med/PCC


Wow man.
Now we have officially entered into Aug 2012 CO.
Congratulation Bro and all the best for your speedy grant


----------



## Mack1982

w0lverine said:


> Dear friends .. By the grace of Almighty Allah (SWT), I got my visa today; Alhamdulillah  Initial entry date is 13-03-2014.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me throughout the process. This forum was like a lifeline for me during last two years. I wish everyone waiting for their grants get the good news soon as well. Just enjoy this time with your families; InshaAllah all of you will reach the finish line one by one very soon. Also, need your prayers for the big move.


Congrats and best of luck....


----------



## masimshehzad

*190*

Where I can find differences of 189 and 190?
Can you tell me the differenceS?


----------



## w0lverine

Thank you guys.

A quick query regarding visa evidencing: I know it is not required, and I can travel to AUS without it. Most probably I wouldn't go for it. However, if I decide to go for it then what is the procedure to get it done from Islamabad?


----------



## Supersid228

masimshehzad said:


> Where I can find differences of 189 and 190?
> Can you tell me the differenceS?


Immi.gov.au


----------



## aam04

Supersid228 said:


> Immi.gov.au


Hi Supersid,
Why do you say that 189 is hopless offshore? I have seen many people from pk get it.


----------



## Prince Ali

*Timeline*



SMShoaib said:


> From 1 week to 4 months depending upon the medical results and load at medical centers.
> Would you please share your complete time line so I may enter in the time sheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


SM Shoaib
Kindly have a look at my timeline

Occupation: ICT
IELTS L:8.5 R:8.5 W:7.0 S:7.0 Overall:8.0 | ACS Application Lodged: March 2012 | ACS Approval: April 2012 | SS VICTORIA June 2012 | 176 Application Lodged: June 2012 | CO: July 2012 | Under External Checks


----------



## Prince Ali

SMShoaib said:


> From 1 week to 4 months depending upon the medical results and load at medical centers.
> Would you please share your complete time line so I may enter in the time sheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Hi

I lodged my 176 application in June 2012. I did my medicals in October 2012.
Now 12 months have been passed and my application is under security checks.

On online portal it is showing that Health Requirements MET.
Will case officer request me to redo medicals as 12 months have been passed?


----------



## Supersid228

aam04 said:


> Hi Supersid,
> Why do you say that 189 is hopless offshore? I have seen many people from pk get it.


I am surprised if they got grants on 189  we have a huge data sheet here on this forum for those who applied for 189 and never got grant yet.


----------



## masimshehzad

You are talking about people above 60 points? Right?Can you show proof?


----------



## Mack1982

Supersid228 said:


> I am surprised if they got grants on 189  we have a huge data sheet here on this forum for those who applied for 189 and never got grant yet.


I saw the sheet. Are people, 189, who have been waiting for 12+ months, still active on this forum.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Mack1982 said:


> I saw the sheet. Are people, 189, who have been waiting for 12+ months, still active on this forum.


Its not that bad guys. After July'12 things are moving along pretty fast. Even as per the immigration site the visa grant time for 189 is about 12 months. But i have seen so many people getting well before that. I myself just started by process. Was invited in October, applied for the visa the same day, did my medicals and PCC's and uploaded everything. Got one email last week from Team 13 asking for additional documents meaning ( i am assuming) that things are rolling. 

Lets not put negative comments . Inshallah i hope all of us will get our grants pretty soon inshallah


----------



## msohaibkhan

Guys, I need the sincere piece of advise.

My skills assessment letter is about to be received by me, after that I'll apply for NSW SS. For NSW, EOI has to be created in advance. Now the thing which is bothering me is the fees for the application of my family (me+wife+2 kids of under 5 years). In EOI, we are supposed to mention that which dependents are going to migrate with us.

Now I'm coming to my query. If I mention that all of my dependents are migrating with me, then after invitation I'd need to pay around AUD 7,000 with the application. The credit card with so much limit is difficult to arrange. What should be the other way around for this?

-Shall I mention them as non-migrating dependents in an EOI, and after some days of paying fees for myself, shall I submit form 1022 for informing them about change in circumstance that my dependents are then migrating? and then pay the fees for them if demanded?
-What should be the ideal time to submit form 1022 in this regard? before CO allocation or after?
-I believe medical has to be done for every dependent irrespective of the fact whether they are migrating or not. So, what if I submit form 1022 after medical?

Please suggest


----------



## msohaibkhan

Guys, I need the sincere piece of advise.

My skills assessment letter is about to be received by me, after that I'll apply for NSW SS. For NSW, EOI has to be created in advance. Now the thing which is bothering me is the fees for the application of my family (me+wife+2 kids of under 5 years). In EOI, we are supposed to mention that which dependents are going to migrate with us.

Now I'm coming to my query. If I mention that all of my dependents are migrating with me, then after invitation I'd need to pay around AUD 7,000 with the application. The credit card with so much limit is difficult to arrange. What should be the other way around for this?

-Shall I mention them as non-migrating dependents in an EOI, and after some days of paying fees for myself, shall I submit form 1022 for informing them about change in circumstance that my dependents are then migrating? and then pay the fees for them if demanded?
-What should be the ideal time to submit form 1022 in this regard? before CO allocation or after?
-I believe medical has to be done for every dependent irrespective of the fact whether they are migrating or not. So, what if I submit form 1022 after medical?

Please suggest


----------



## mimran

Hi All

I have also some confusions regarding usage of international license. For instance we can get 1 year validity international license from UAE, which we can use to drive in any country while on visit. But I have heard that same does not stands true if we are going OZ on PR. Is that true ?

We cannot drive on international license on PR, even though it has validity of 1 year, but we can drive in OZ on international license if we are on visit to OZ (and not on PR).

Does international driving license has some complex rules associated with it checking the residence of the individual for the country ?


----------



## Hiki

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Its not that bad guys. After July'12 things are moving along pretty fast. Even as per the immigration site the visa grant time for 189 is about 12 months. But i have seen so many people getting well before that. I myself just started by process. Was invited in October, applied for the visa the same day, did my medicals and PCC's and uploaded everything. Got one email last week from Team 13 asking for additional documents meaning ( i am assuming) that things are rolling.
> 
> Lets not put negative comments . Inshallah i hope all of us will get our grants pretty soon inshallah


i appreciate what you said but brother in my opinion which is been forcaste from the timelines of Pakistani 189ers the difference in 189 and 175 is that as you said things move pretty fast ... i m afriad the visa process is still that sloow ... the only thing which has improves is that in 175 it would tak time for co to be alloted and then max time would be taken by meds and pcc request after meds n pcc Grant would be given soon .. In 189 case everything is done pretty soon but GRANT is very very very slow ... lets hope for the quick grants


----------



## Hiki

Mack1982 said:


> I saw the sheet. Are people, 189, who have been waiting for 12+ months, still active on this forum.


yes many of the September Oct and now NOV applicants are active ... go back few pages back you will see . e.g samper 3rd nov is here .
fadiexpart 28th oct 
ofian 19th oct 
zaki naeem 21st sept and many more ...


----------



## Mack1982

Hiki said:


> yes many of the September Oct and now NOV applicants are active ... go back few pages back you will see . e.g samper 3rd nov is here .
> fadiexpart 28th oct
> ofian 19th oct
> zaki naeem 21st sept and many more ...


I am willing to wait for 1 to 1.5 year for the grant, but if the process goes to 2-3 years than i might have to consider 190.

I will submit an EOI somewhere in Feb 2014. Hopefully we will get some good news by then .


----------



## donshoaibuc

I still cannot comprehend why SC for 189 is way lengthier than 190. What exactly DIAC is looking in 189 that 190s donot need. Please throw in your comments.


----------



## imranali82

SMShoaib said:


> Wow man.
> Now we have officially entered into Aug 2012 CO.
> Congratulation Bro and all the best for your speedy grant




GOOD NEWS!!!:dance:


----------



## mustafaa

Hi All,
A friend of mine has got the 189 grant recently, he applied one week after i filed the case, but he got the medical call last month or earlier this month and got the grant few days back.
But in my case, the CO said its still in external security checks.


----------



## registerme

mustafaa said:


> Hi All,
> A friend of mine has got the 189 grant recently, he applied one week after i filed the case, but he got the medical call last month or earlier this month and got the grant few days back.
> But in my case, the CO said its still in external security checks.


You sure he is 189 applicant? :rofl:

By the way, is he onshore or offshore? 

Is the main applicant "Male"?


----------



## Supersid228

registerme said:


> You sure he is 189 applicant? :rofl:
> 
> By the way, is he onshore or offshore?
> 
> Is the main applicant "Male"?


Hahaha control  i am onshore 189 10 months already.


----------



## bukhari

Cognos Man said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I tried to request CO (she) for activating my Medical through my agent (he). He told me that my CO refused to activate medical (generate the identifiers) as she has not requested for it yet. I asked him that its important for me to do this now as I will have a busy traveling plan ahead and to avoid delays cuz of surprise pregnancy.
> 
> Is it normal? Is she an authority to refuse me to front load my medical?
> 
> Please also guide me that what should be my response and approach? I am feeling furious right now.
> 
> Best regards,
> ICT Business Analyst | Visa: 176 SS(WA) Applied MAY2012 | Form80 sent JUN2012 | Waiting..


Same happened to me as well!


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> Same happened to me as well!


Good. Not to worry. Medical call just on the way hone:


----------



## mustafaa

registerme said:


> You sure he is 189 applicant? :rofl:
> 
> By the way, is he onshore or offshore?
> 
> Is the main applicant "Male"?


He is not only a friend, but my colleague as well and we applied together for subclass 189. And he is the main applicant.


----------



## bukhari

mimran said:


> Good. Not to worry. Medical call just on the way hone:


Thanks yaar.. very considerate of you to say this..


----------



## Hiki

mustafaa said:


> He is not only a friend, but my colleague as well and we applied together for subclass 189. And he is the main applicant.


well thats very good news


----------



## SMShoaib

mustafaa said:


> Hi All,
> A friend of mine has got the 189 grant recently, he applied one week after i filed the case, but he got the medical call last month or earlier this month and got the grant few days back.
> But in my case, the CO said its still in external security checks.


What is his nationality and If Pakistani, since how long is he living in Dubai?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

mustafaa said:


> Hi All,
> A friend of mine has got the 189 grant recently, he applied one week after i filed the case, but he got the medical call last month or earlier this month and got the grant few days back.
> But in my case, the CO said its still in external security checks.


brother can u please tell us in detail about ur friend. is he in this forum? if not then pelase give us details about him. i doubt he is not the same one who is tv_buff's friend lol

My CO is picking up phone since last 1 week. I called him like 20 times


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Correction

My CO is not picking up phone since last 1 week. I called him like 20 times


----------



## msohaibkhan

msohaibkhan said:


> Guys, I need the sincere piece of advise.
> 
> My skills assessment letter is about to be received by me, after that I'll apply for NSW SS. For NSW, EOI has to be created in advance. Now the thing which is bothering me is the fees for the application of my family (me+wife+2 kids of under 5 years). In EOI, we are supposed to mention that which dependents are going to migrate with us.
> 
> Now I'm coming to my query. If I mention that all of my dependents are migrating with me, then after invitation I'd need to pay around AUD 7,000 with the application. The credit card with so much limit is difficult to arrange. What should be the other way around for this?
> 
> -Shall I mention them as non-migrating dependents in an EOI, and after some days of paying fees for myself, shall I submit form 1022 for informing them about change in circumstance that my dependents are then migrating? and then pay the fees for them if demanded?
> -What should be the ideal time to submit form 1022 in this regard? before CO allocation or after?
> -I believe medical has to be done for every dependent irrespective of the fact whether they are migrating or not. So, what if I submit form 1022 after medical?
> 
> Please suggest


Guys, please suggest me how to pay AUD 7,000 via credit card. Please share your experiences.

Does credit card issuer allow one time transaction of so much limit, if I deposit that amount in advance to their account? Or whats the other way around?


----------



## msohaibkhan

msohaibkhan said:


> Guys, I need the sincere piece of advise.
> 
> My skills assessment letter is about to be received by me, after that I'll apply for NSW SS. For NSW, EOI has to be created in advance. Now the thing which is bothering me is the fees for the application of my family (me+wife+2 kids of under 5 years). In EOI, we are supposed to mention that which dependents are going to migrate with us.
> 
> Now I'm coming to my query. If I mention that all of my dependents are migrating with me, then after invitation I'd need to pay around AUD 7,000 with the application. The credit card with so much limit is difficult to arrange. What should be the other way around for this?
> 
> -Shall I mention them as non-migrating dependents in an EOI, and after some days of paying fees for myself, shall I submit form 1022 for informing them about change in circumstance that my dependents are then migrating? and then pay the fees for them if demanded?
> -What should be the ideal time to submit form 1022 in this regard? before CO allocation or after?
> -I believe medical has to be done for every dependent irrespective of the fact whether they are migrating or not. So, what if I submit form 1022 after medical?
> 
> Please suggest


Guys, please suggest me how to pay AUD 7,000 via credit card. Please share your experiences.

Does credit card issuer allow one time transaction of so much limit, if I deposit that amount in advance to their account? Or whats the other way around?


----------



## asad747

The best way is to use your friend's/relatives's Credit Card who is abroad. In Pakistan it might not be easy for you to find cards with such high limits. 




msohaibkhan said:


> Guys, please suggest me how to pay AUD 7,000 via credit card. Please share your experiences.
> 
> Does credit card issuer allow one time transaction of so much limit, if I deposit that amount in advance to their account? Or whats the other way around?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

So finally my CO picked up phone and told me still I have to wait. It will be 12 months exactly on 5 nov 2013. And guess what I have to wait till march 2014 coz my security checks were send in march 2013. Kaissa diya?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

dont know i should laugh on my luck or cry...........lol anyways keep waiting guys i m pretty sure we will not going to hear any news till next year start. Coz the oldest person i can see in excel sheet applied 2 months before me so if mine will be march then his will be january.


----------



## asad747

anyone of 189 front loaded medical as yet??? (other than those who got request of medical/pcc same day CO was assigned).

I am thinking of Front Loading Medical in January 2014 as it will be 1 year to my application by than.. & even if takes 6 more months i will will still get 6 months for initial Entry.

So can you guys tell me the process of Front loading medical?? what will be required & how ??


----------



## SMShoaib

Prince Ali said:


> SM Shoaib
> Kindly have a look at my timeline
> 
> Occupation: ICT
> IELTS L:8.5 R:8.5 W:7.0 S:7.0 Overall:8.0 | ACS Application Lodged: March 2012 | ACS Approval: April 2012 | SS VICTORIA June 2012 | 176 Application Lodged: June 2012 | CO: July 2012 | Under External Checks


Timeline added in the time sheet


----------



## Waqar Hemani

@asad 747

dont do it bro coz u never know how long we have to wait. i dont trust diac anymore. when they say 12 months and actually take more than that. i did mine front load but then i did medicals too when i was submitting my case. coz indians and nepalis were getting it in days i thought i will be considered same like them but then i realise i m pakistani 

So i wouldnt recommend wait till they ask for it


----------



## Supersid228

Waqar Hemani said:


> So finally my CO picked up phone and told me still I have to wait. It will be 12 months exactly on 5 nov 2013. And guess what I have to wait till march 2014 coz my security checks were send in march 2013. Kaissa diya?


Zabardast diya.... When a pakistani bothers them they always give something like this :d


----------



## asad747

Yeah i know its not a best idea... But i am willing to take the risk... at maximum i have to do it again.. no issues in it 

but whats the process of it?? can i get it done without CO's letter? do you know the exact process?




Waqar Hemani said:


> @asad 747
> 
> dont do it bro coz u never know how long we have to wait. i dont trust diac anymore. when they say 12 months and actually take more than that. i did mine front load but then i did medicals too when i was submitting my case. coz indians and nepalis were getting it in days i thought i will be considered same like them but then i realise i m pakistani
> 
> So i wouldnt recommend wait till they ask for it


----------



## Supersid228

They have made us quite restless now


----------



## expatdude

AoA,

*Any buddy is planning to go in the end of January 2014 to Sydney please PM me. I have plan to leave in the end of January. Looking someone to whom i can have shared accommodation.*

Regards,h
expatdude


----------



## msvayani

expatdude said:


> AoA,
> 
> *Any buddy is planning to go in the end of January 2014 to Sydney please PM me. I have plan to leave in the end of January. Looking someone to whom i can have shared accommodation.*
> 
> Regards,h
> expatdude


Hopefully I'll get the grant by the end of this year and I'll moving by the end of Jan 2014 or max by the 1st week of Feb 2014 Inshallah.


----------



## SMShoaib

Medical Alert
Another Pakistani Applicant got his medical call recently

Name: Ar4
Business Analyst
176 Application Submitted: 4 Apr 2012
CO Assigned: 21 Apr 2012
Medicals & PCC: 23-Oct-13


----------



## mustafaa

SMShoaib said:


> What is his nationality and If Pakistani, since how long is he living in Dubai?


He is living in Dubai for last 8 years, but i think his external checks were quick because he has a good travel history and have been to US and UK several times.


----------



## Maria_Sal

asad747 said:


> Yeah i know its not a best idea... But i am willing to take the risk... at maximum i have to do it again.. no issues in it
> 
> but whats the process of it?? can i get it done without CO's letter? do you know the exact process?



its quite simple. u may access ur evisa page and click on the organise ur medicals link....it will help u to generate medical e-referral letter...with that referral letter u may take an appointment at an authorized clinic and they will make sure ur medicals reach diac...


----------



## SMShoaib

mustafaa said:


> He is living in Dubai for last 8 years, but i think his external checks were quick because he has a good travel history and have been to US and UK several times.


Brother, he is living in Dubai for the last 8 years is enough to shorten his SC duration.
Please check the timeline of Sulaiman Mehfooz in the time sheet who got his grant relatively quickly as compare to Normal Pakistani Cases.


----------



## Supersid228

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, he is living in Dubai for the last 8 years is enough to shorten his SC duration.
> Please check the timeline of Sulaiman Mehfooz in the time sheet who got his grant relatively quickly as compare to Normal Pakistani Cases.


Mr mehfooz applied for 189? And also it doesn't really matter where u have been living, there are people living in australia for years still have to go through prolonged SC


----------



## Mack1982

mustafaa said:


> He is living in Dubai for last 8 years, but i think his external checks were quick because he has a good travel history and have been to US and UK several times.


ok.. that gives me some hope...


----------



## Hiki

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, he is living in Dubai for the last 8 years is enough to shorten his SC duration.
> Please check the timeline of Sulaiman Mehfooz in the time sheet who got his grant relatively quickly as compare to Normal Pakistani Cases.


what about those Pakis who are already living in Australia for the Past 5 5 years and no 189 grant for them in 1 year ? They shuold have been granted in few months if this was the case


----------



## Maria_Sal

Supersid228 said:


> Mr mehfooz applied for 189? And also it doesn't really matter where u have been living, there are people living in australia for years still have to go through prolonged SC


True....it all depends upon case to case basis...im born in uae and have only resided in pakistan for 4 years of my life....but still have gone for SC...so it varies from case to case, our travel history, our name, our passports history, etc.


----------



## SMShoaib

Supersid228 said:


> Mr mehfooz applied for 189? And also it doesn't really matter where u have been living, there are people living in australia for years still have to go through prolonged SC


It does matter.
If you are Pakistani and living in Australia or any LR country for the last 10 years or more have only have SHORT visits to Pakistan then your SC duration will be relatively less.

But if one has spent considerable time in HR country in the last 10 years regardless of his current residing country, his SC will take longer time as most of us are experiencing.


----------



## SMShoaib

Maria_Sal said:


> True....it all depends upon case to case basis...im born in uae and have only resided in pakistan for 4 years of my life....but still have gone for SC...so it varies from case to case, our travel history, our name, our passports history, etc.


What about your husband?


----------



## asad747

i think it is delayed (due to lowest priority Group-4 + HR combo) at ASIO end. 

Previously i was under the assumption that ASIO gets late response from Local Agencies like FIA in our case. But if we observe, same pattern is for Bangladesh & iran as well. Not a single Bengali received 189 so far. So it might not be local Agencies issue. Even Srilankans are getting it on fast track like Indians. 


what you guys say?





Hiki said:


> what about those Pakis who are already living in Australia for the Past 5 5 years and no 189 grant for them in 1 year ? They shuold have been granted in few months if this was the case


----------



## Supersid228

asad747 said:


> i think it is delayed (due to lowest priority Group-4 + HR combo) at ASIO end.
> 
> Previously i was under the assumption that ASIO gets late response from Local Agencies like FIA in our case. But if we observe, same pattern is for Bangladesh & iran as well. Not a single Bengali received 189 so far. So it might not be local Agencies issue. Even Srilankans are getting it on fast track like Indians.
> 
> 
> what you guys say?


Guys, only God knows what they are doing with us  i really feel bad for those who applied from pakistan offshore, onshore applicants atleast get free medical services and bridging visa which allows them to stay in australia. Atleast they can make money.


----------



## Supersid228

I have come to know many of my friends and friends of friends have got rejection on student visas recently, it shows the standing of pakistan in the world. The politicians we have been choosing for us have actually put us in deep **** regardless our capabilities. World is making us feel that being a pakistani is a sin or a punishment.


----------



## Supersid228

Well guys, tomorrow is my birthday and i always wished that on my birthday first thing i see is a golden email  i am sure next year


----------



## faisalsiddiqui1977

Dear syeralia 

can u plz contact me at ur earliest ... am also a Biomedical engineer in khi and in process of immigration ... u seem known to me somehow so kindly get in touch ASAP ... ring me at 0302-8237359 faisal siddiqui


----------



## donshoaibuc

Guys, how come SC for 190 does not take that much time?


----------



## Maria_Sal

SMShoaib said:


> What about your husband?


Husband is only in UAE from 3 years...so thts the place where my case has been suffering..as i told...he travelled to erbil-iraq twice coz of official work in past 3 years...rest he has been travelling in different regions of pakistan in last 10 years...so SC was meant for us :boom:


----------



## noixe

Supersid228 said:


> Guys, only God knows what they are doing with us  i really feel bad for those who applied from pakistan offshore, onshore applicants atleast get free medical services and bridging visa which allows them to stay in australia. Atleast they can make money.


Who said med services are free:/ and if they are, why have I paid for them for the past 6 months.

And you shouldn't feel bad for them. Grass is always greener on the other side. I've been stuck here for a year now since I started my visa process. No grant still, and no travel allowance on bridging visa A. In that time, my wife's been rejected visit visas twice because she's deemed a "risk" of illegally staying over her visit visa period. All this while she works for Emirates in the UAE.

Now tell me, would you rather stay in Aussie and get the free med services or stay with your wife/family in the country you were born and raised while waiting for the grant?


----------



## Supersid228

noixe said:


> Who said med services are free:/ and if they are, why have I paid for them for the past 6 months.
> 
> And you shouldn't feel bad for them. Grass is always greener on the other side. I've been stuck here for a year now since I started my visa process. No grant still, and no travel allowance on bridging visa A. In that time, my wife's been rejected visit visas twice because she's deemed a "risk" of illegally staying over her visit visa period. All this while she works for Emirates in the UAE.
> 
> Now tell me, would you rather stay in Aussie and get the free med services or stay with your wife/family in the country you were born and raised while waiting for the grant?


If u have paid for them its ur lack of knowledge  medicare is there apply for it.


----------



## Supersid228

Which visa gives u travel allowance by the way?


----------



## Supersid228

Apply for bridging visa B for travel, again ur lack of knowledge


----------



## Supersid228

noixe said:


> Who said med services are free:/ and if they are, why have I paid for them for the past 6 months.
> 
> And you shouldn't feel bad for them. Grass is always greener on the other side. I've been stuck here for a year now since I started my visa process. No grant still, and no travel allowance on bridging visa A. In that time, my wife's been rejected visit visas twice because she's deemed a "risk" of illegally staying over her visit visa period. All this while she works for Emirates in the UAE.
> 
> Now tell me, would you rather stay in Aussie and get the free med services or stay with your wife/family in the country you were born and raised while waiting for the grant?


I would prefere living in Australia, motive of applying for PR is same for everyone viz staying n living in Australia.


----------



## vinnie88

medical care is NOT free in Australia for people who are on student visas, TR, bridging visa, or any other visas except for " PR, and protection visas" 

You must sign up for an insurance plan and then your innsurance will pay for most ( but not all) of your expenses.


----------



## Supersid228

vinnie88 said:


> medical care is NOT free in Australia for people who are on student visas, TR, bridging visa, or any other visas except for " PR, and protection visas"
> 
> You must sign up for an insurance plan and then your innsurance will pay for most ( but not all) of your expenses.


Vinnie pls, i have medicare for me and for my wife and i havnt got a PR yet.


----------



## roposh

msohaibkhan said:


> Guys, please suggest me how to pay AUD 7,000 via credit card. Please share your experiences.
> 
> Does credit card issuer allow one time transaction of so much limit, if I deposit that amount in advance to their account? Or whats the other way around?


Sorry Shoaib! this doesn't work in Pakistan. Either you have to have a credit limit of PKR 700,000/- which is quite rare to have in Pakistan or else you need to use a credit card of someone who has this limit.

I tried all other options but couldn't find a single one that works in Pakistan. I would advise you to not waste time in searching for other options and approach any overseas relative/friend/friend of a friend who can let you use his/her card.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

I've been very busy lately so couldnt keep up with forum updates. If I am not mistaken, *Nuked!* must have reached Sydney by now, right?

Hope Australia treats you well my friend. Keep us posted with your experience.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

expatdude said:


> AoA,
> 
> *Any buddy is planning to go in the end of January 2014 to Sydney please PM me. I have plan to leave in the end of January. Looking someone to whom i can have shared accommodation.*
> 
> Regards,h
> expatdude


Hi ExpatDude!

I plan to fly to Melbourne mid March. Hope we get to meet in Australia 
How are your preparation going along? keep us posted with what youi are doing with your preparation? Things you are carrying etc etc.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## raheel78

w0lverine said:


> Dear friends .. By the grace of Almighty Allah (SWT), I got my visa today; Alhamdulillah  Initial entry date is 13-03-2014.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me throughout the process. This forum was like a lifeline for me during last two years. I wish everyone waiting for their grants get the good news soon as well. Just enjoy this time with your families; InshaAllah all of you will reach the finish line one by one very soon. Also, need your prayers for the big move.


Many congrats on this achievement. So, your initial entry date is in March 2014. Does it mean that if you miss this date, there is no way you can enter into Australia on any other date beyond March? Pardon my little knowledge, but as you have mentioned initial entry, does it mean that there is some other date also on which you can make an entry? Also, once you made your initial entry (and if you returned back), how much time you will have in years to go back?

Thanks.


----------



## roposh

SMShoaib said:


> Medical Alert
> Another Pakistani Applicant got his medical call recently
> 
> Name: Ar4
> Business Analyst
> 176 Application Submitted: 4 Apr 2012
> CO Assigned: 21 Apr 2012
> Medicals & PCC: 23-Oct-13


great man!

Hope all the backlog gets cleared very soon (Y).
You are doing a great selfless job. Kudos to that again 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have also some confusions regarding usage of international license. For instance we can get 1 year validity international license from UAE, which we can use to drive in any country while on visit. But I have heard that same does not stands true if we are going OZ on PR. Is that true ?
> 
> We cannot drive on international license on PR, even though it has validity of 1 year, but we can drive in OZ on international license if we are on visit to OZ (and not on PR).
> 
> Does international driving license has some complex rules associated with it checking the residence of the individual for the country ?


Hi Imran!!! 
I think having International driving licnse from UAE won't help the cause much as in any case one would have to get the Australian driving license eventually. Howeevr, i would leave that to some other member who has got the experience with International driving license in Australia.

So, when are you moving, Imran?? how are the preparations?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

bukhari said:


> Same happened to me as well!


Keep your spirits high, dude! Everything happens at the right time. I am sure your good time is very near :fingerscrossed:

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

Folks,

Flying tonite! All the best to all.. won't be in touch for a while..


----------



## mimran

roposh said:


> Hi Imran!!!
> I think having International driving licnse from UAE won't help the cause much as in any case one would have to get the Australian driving license eventually. Howeevr, i would leave that to some other member who has got the experience with International driving license in Australia.
> 
> So, when are you moving, Imran?? how are the preparations?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Thanks for your reply. Yes prep are going ok. Probably next year to move and yet to decide a timeline. Lets see. I guess probably UAE license and international one will add little value rather than having nothing at all. If on these licenses, car rentals are easy , then its good to get car on rents and practice for tests, and also get exempted from taking classes.

So when are you planning to move. Any plans yet ?


----------



## nuked

mimran said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes prep are going ok. Probably next year to move and yet to decide a timeline. Lets see. I guess probably UAE license and international one will add little value rather than having nothing at all. If on these licenses, car rentals are easy , then its good to get car on rents and practice for tests, and also get exempted from taking classes.
> 
> So when are you planning to move. Any plans yet ?


International license is no good on PR. Its for visitors.


----------



## roposh

raheel78 said:


> Many congrats on this achievement. So, your initial entry date is in March 2014. Does it mean that if you miss this date, there is no way you can enter into Australia on any other date beyond March? Pardon my little knowledge, but as you have mentioned initial entry, does it mean that there is some other date also on which you can make an entry? Also, once you made your initial entry (and if you returned back), how much time you will have in years to go back?
> 
> Thanks.


Raheel!
initial entry date is the date by which you have to make an entry anywhere in australia. If you fail to do that your visa shall be cancelled.

Once you make the initial entry that you can travel in and out of australia till the date that is mentioned on your grant letter which is 5 years from the date of grant.

Example:
Visa Grant: 1 Jan 2013
Initial Entry Date: 30 June 2013
Visa Expiry Date: 1 Jan 2018 (5 years from the date of grant)

hope this helps..

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

mimran said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes prep are going ok. Probably next year to move and yet to decide a timeline. Lets see. I guess probably UAE license and international one will add little value rather than having nothing at all. If on these licenses, car rentals are easy , then its good to get car on rents and practice for tests, and also get exempted from taking classes.
> 
> So when are you planning to move. Any plans yet ?


Yaar, I am planning for mid march next year. I'll be travelling alone first. The initial entry date for my family is Sep 2014 so this way i'll get 3/4 months to get settled and find a job. 

hope everything works out that way we are planning.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## raheel78

roposh said:


> great man!
> 
> Hope all the backlog gets cleared very soon (Y).
> You are doing a great selfless job. Kudos to that again
> 
> regards,
> Roposh





roposh said:


> Raheel!
> initial entry date is the date by which you have to make an entry anywhere in australia. If you fail to do that your visa shall be cancelled.
> 
> Once you make the initial entry that you can travel in and out of australia till the date that is mentioned on your grant letter which is 5 years from the date of grant.
> 
> Example:
> Visa Grant: 1 Jan 2013
> Initial Entry Date: 30 June 2013
> Visa Expiry Date: 1 Jan 2018 (5 years from the date of grant)
> 
> hope this helps..
> 
> regards,
> Roposh




Dear,

Many thanks for such a nice explanation and an example. It clarifies the whole scenario. I hope to see my grant letter soon.


take care.


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Folks,
> 
> Flying tonite! All the best to all.. won't be in touch for a while..


*ALL THE VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY BEST TO YOU, NUKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We wish you all the success in the world. I understand you'll be busy there in coming days but don't make us wait too long 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Waqarali20005

roposh said:


> Yaar, I am planning for mid march next year. I'll be travelling alone first. The initial entry date for my family is Sep 2014 so this way i'll get 3/4 months to get settled and find a job.
> 
> hope everything works out that way we are planning.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi, Mr. roposh,

I have applied for Skill assessment from CPA and will be lodging an application for NSW SS afterwards Insha Allah. I will need your guidance and will disturb you time and again, hopefully u won't mind as a veru senior member of this forum referrred me to you..


----------



## roposh

Waqarali20005 said:


> Hi, Mr. roposh,
> 
> I have applied for Skill assessment from CPA and will be lodging an application for NSW SS afterwards Insha Allah. I will need your guidance and will disturb you time and again, hopefully u won't mind as a veru senior member of this forum referrred me to you..


Hello Waqar!

I'll be glad if I would be any help to you. Feel free to post your queries on this thread. Even if I am not around, rest assured there are enough members here who would guide you to the right answer.

Best of luck with your skill assessment.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Dear All,

I have been searching the airfare rates from different airlines and this is what I have gathered so far.

*Karachi to Melbourne - Mid March 2014 - 1 Adult - One-way*

Thai Air: 65000+
Emirates: 82000+
Qantas: 82000+
IOM: 85000+

Now the cheapest that I can get now (i.e. booking atleast 4.5 months before the travel date) is 65000+ from thai air. I remmeber reading somewhere on this thread that Qantas is the cheapest and somebody got the ine way ticket in 45000. Now as per my research it is entirely a different story.

I'd appreciate if anyone can help me with this. I would wait for a day or two and then book the Thai Air ticket unless someone comes up with a cheaper option.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Aussie99

*PCC Lahore*

Guys need help regarding filling the application form for PCC in lahore
On the form it says that i have to mention all the addresses in lahore since *birth*
Is it ok that i fill only the latest or do i have to fill ALL addresses
will this impact the processing time if i mention multiple address


----------



## Timur

I am not from Pakistan but just wanted to grasp others experience of visa wait in this thread. I was totally devastated by the timelines of those who applied last year and still on waiting mode. 

Is it only DIAC' "special" treatment of pakistani friends? I really dont want to wait for years.


----------



## expatdude

Aussie99 said:


> Guys need help regarding filling the application form for PCC in lahore
> On the form it says that i have to mention all the addresses in lahore since *birth*
> Is it ok that i fill only the latest or do i have to fill ALL addresses
> will this impact the processing time if i mention multiple address


Just mention only the latest address that would be sufficient.

PCC will be obtained from SSP which is besides Kechahray, Lahore.

Do let me know if you need any help


----------



## expatdude

Hey,

Bud definitely we will meet there. Planning is still pending yet . Abhi tu jhaga hooon.

I will post let me finalize first. Initially i am planning to move alone first



roposh said:


> Hi ExpatDude!
> 
> I plan to fly to Melbourne mid March. Hope we get to meet in Australia
> How are your preparation going along? keep us posted with what youi are doing with your preparation? Things you are carrying etc etc.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


----------



## Maria_Sal

If the wait is for all the nationalities then we would have been a lot patient and with least anxiety...but here things are complicated...other nationalities are getting like immediately in 2-3 months and we are suffering years...

Salute to our Country leaders....


----------



## roposh

expatdude said:


> Hey,
> 
> Bud definitely we will meet there. Planning is still pending yet . Abhi tu jhaga hooon.
> 
> I will post let me finalize first. Initially i am planning to move alone first


Thats good! So you finally changed your mind about taking family alongwith you and sending them back after a week


----------



## mustafaa

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, he is living in Dubai for the last 8 years is enough to shorten his SC duration.
> Please check the timeline of Sulaiman Mehfooz in the time sheet who got his grant relatively quickly as compare to Normal Pakistani Cases.


Well my stay in UAE is also around 6 years, but wasn't that lucky. Anyways Allah knows better, its all our assumptions as they will not tell what exactly matters in security checks.


----------



## SMShoaib

mustafaa said:


> Well my stay in UAE is also around 6 years, but wasn't that lucky. Anyways Allah knows better, its all our assumptions as they will not tell what exactly matters in security checks.


Bro, we estimate our expected grant based on similar cases.
A UK based citizen spent 2 years in Lahore and his case was stuck in lengthy SC which last 15 months.
The main difference between your case and your friend case may be he may not have frequent visit to Pak while you may have.
Yes, you are right there are various variables which even DIBC don't know what ASIO check during SC.
All the best


----------



## expatdude

roposh said:


> Thats good! So you finally changed your mind about taking family alongwith you and sending them back after a week


Yes after careful consideration one aspect came in front of line that for citizenship one can live out of australia for 12 months in 4 years. So in case if i activate their visa in jan and send them back then the out period for them will be more already. So its better to travel them near june before initial entry date so in case they have to come back there will not be big gap.


----------



## Cognos Man

Hi Bukhari,

Did you take any action or any further discussion?



bukhari said:


> Same happened to me as well!


----------



## Aussie99

*PCC Lahore*



expatdude said:


> Just mention only the latest address that would be sufficient.
> 
> PCC will be obtained from SSP which is besides Kechahray, Lahore.
> 
> Do let me know if you need any help


Even if i have mentioned multiple addresses on Form 80, Or if i have lived a significant amount of time at my previous address


----------



## bukhari

Cognos Man said:


> Hi Bukhari,
> 
> Did you take any action or any further discussion?


There is nothing i could do about it. I didn't activate my HAP ID. However I am planning to do that (in case i don't get any positive response from CO for any further movement in process) by the end of December 2013..


----------



## Sunlight11

msohaibkhan said:


> Guys, please suggest me how to pay AUD 7,000 via credit card. Please share your experiences.
> 
> Does credit card issuer allow one time transaction of so much limit, if I deposit that amount in advance to their account? Or whats the other way around?


There is something I've heard recently, not sure if it works in Pakistan or not. The idea is, combining 3/4 different credit card's limit into 1 card, and then use that. One of the local banks say they can do this within two days.


----------



## GoingDownUnder

Dear Friends,

I was searching DEPARTMENT's website for information about adding partner in your GSM 175 application. I come across that I have to provide

1. FORM 1022 Change of circumstances.
2. Marriage Certificate.
3. Evidence of the history of your relationship.


Is this all I need to provide to my Assigned TEAM/CO?

Should I have to pay additional cost? when...

Should I have to upload other documents of my partner ? details please...




Fellows, please share your information in this regards.


Thanks
Naveed


----------



## expatdude

Aussie99 said:


> Even if i have mentioned multiple addresses on Form 80, Or if i have lived a significant amount of time at my previous address


Yes that won't be an issue. If you are want to mention then there also not an issue you will get the PCC in times.


----------



## expatdude

1 - You will need to provide FORM 1022 ( adding new member/applicant in the application ) describe that you have married with her in FORM 1022 when adding.
2- You will need the Nadra Marriage certificate which is in Urdu and English as well from the Union Council.
3- You will need to provide her documents of travel like ( Passport ) and you may also need to provide her birth certificate.

Except above nothing is required to proof of your marriage only marriage certificate will be sufficient for this.

You will not need to pay additional cost ( as you have lodged your application before 1 july 2013 ), you may need to pay your partner for her functional English if in case you are unable to proof her functional English otherwise no need of payment.

Yes please upload all the mentioned documents as well on eVisa link besides sending to the case officer.

In case you have to made her passport you should intimate your CO when you are providing form 1022 that you have initiated the process of her passport etc.



GoingDownUnder said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I was searching DEPARTMENT's website for information about adding partner in your GSM 175 application. I come across that I have to provide
> 
> 1. FORM 1022 Change of circumstances.
> 2. Marriage Certificate.
> 3. Evidence of the history of your relationship.
> 
> 
> Is this all I need to provide to my Assigned TEAM/CO?
> 
> Should I have to pay additional cost? when...
> 
> Should I have to upload other documents of my partner ? details please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fellows, please share your information in this regards.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Naveed


----------



## RockerX

Who gave you the estimate of 82K for Qantas? Did that itinerary include KHI to Bangkok via Cathay?

I booked my ticket few days back from Qantas Karachi office for a total amount of 45K (Karachi to Sydney - End of December 2013)

That includes KHI to Bangkok using Cathay Pacific and Bangkok to Sydney using Qantas. The entire booking was done at Qantas Karachi office.
If Karachi To Sydney is costing 45K , i dont think Karachi to Melbourne would be 85K?

You should check with the Qantas Karachi office again...

Regards,

RX



roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been searching the airfare rates from different airlines and this is what I have gathered so far.
> 
> *Karachi to Melbourne - Mid March 2014 - 1 Adult - One-way*
> 
> Thai Air: 65000+
> Emirates: 82000+
> Qantas: 82000+
> IOM: 85000+
> 
> Now the cheapest that I can get now (i.e. booking atleast 4.5 months before the travel date) is 65000+ from thai air. I remmeber reading somewhere on this thread that Qantas is the cheapest and somebody got the ine way ticket in 45000. Now as per my research it is entirely a different story.
> 
> I'd appreciate if anyone can help me with this. I would wait for a day or two and then book the Thai Air ticket unless someone comes up with a cheaper option.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


----------



## Impatient22

RockerX said:


> Who gave you the estimate of 82K for Qantas? Did that itinerary include KHI to Bangkok via Cathay?
> 
> I booked my ticket few days back from Qantas Karachi office for a total amount of 45K (Karachi to Sydney - End of December 2013)
> 
> That includes KHI to Bangkok using Cathay Pacific and Bangkok to Sydney using Qantas. The entire booking was done at Qantas Karachi office.
> If Karachi To Sydney is costing 45K , i dont think Karachi to Melbourne would be 85K?
> 
> You should check with the Qantas Karachi office again...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


I got the following quotes - lahore to Sydney 
QANTAS AIRWAYS with PIA - 63k (Lhr-Bangkok-Sydney) - 20kg luggage
THAI - 83 (Lhr-Bangkok-Sydney) - 30kg luggage

We have planned to go for Thai to have a hassle free journey, two airlines with different luggage allowance will create a mess. 

With Thai a couple of agents are offering a bit low price also.... 2-3k differnce. N this price is same till Feb... so no discount on early or late booking.


----------



## RockerX

Hi Impatient22,

You are right..the Qantas ticket from LHR is a bit more expensive compared to the one from KHI. 

However, regarding luggage, I would like to clarify that the ticket mentions the luggage allowance as "23 KG" (for both flights) so there would be no issue of different luggage allowance on the two flights. Atleast that is not the case when going for Cathay and Qantas combination from KHI.

Can you kindly let me know from where you got this info that on the two Qantas flights, the luggage allowance is different? Just want to double check that there is no luggage problem with the Qantas option...

By the way, thai is also a good option esp if travelling from LHR.

Regards,

RX




Impatient22 said:


> I got the following quotes - lahore to Sydney
> QANTAS AIRWAYS with PIA - 63k (Lhr-Bangkok-Sydney) - 20kg luggage
> THAI - 83 (Lhr-Bangkok-Sydney) - 30kg luggage
> 
> We have planned to go for Thai to have a hassle free journey, two airlines with different luggage allowance will create a mess.
> 
> With Thai a couple of agents are offering a bit low price also.... 2-3k differnce. N this price is same till Feb... so no discount on early or late booking.


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

msohaibkhan said:


> Guys, please suggest me how to pay AUD 7,000 via credit card. Please share your experiences.
> 
> Does credit card issuer allow one time transaction of so much limit, if I deposit that amount in advance to their account? Or whats the other way around?


have you checked the possibility of pre-paid credit card...i have no information about Pakistan but in UAE one can have the credit card by paying in advance to bank !!!!

another option may be (also not sure about it) to use your debit card ....you may check the bank for this !!!!


----------



## Steyn

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been searching the airfare rates from different airlines and this is what I have gathered so far.
> 
> *Karachi to Melbourne - Mid March 2014 - 1 Adult - One-way*
> 
> Thai Air: 65000+
> Emirates: 82000+
> Qantas: 82000+
> IOM: 85000+
> 
> Now the cheapest that I can get now (i.e. booking atleast 4.5 months before the travel date) is 65000+ from thai air. I remmeber reading somewhere on this thread that Qantas is the cheapest and somebody got the ine way ticket in 45000. Now as per my research it is entirely a different story.
> 
> I'd appreciate if anyone can help me with this. I would wait for a day or two and then book the Thai Air ticket unless someone comes up with a cheaper option.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


IOM also provides air ticket services through Emirates airline. 40Kg baggage is allowed and fare would also be less than the aforementioned Emirates fare.


----------



## opfian

@Pakistan_Bashers stop saying sh*t about your own country in front of others and giving them a chance to laugh on you, AS USUAL !!!

Secondly its not failure of your leaders .. its collective failure of people. Corruption is there from a peon upto president, dishonesty lies from a milkman up to chief secretary, people are divided on basis of caste, sect, province, language n blah blah ... wt do u expect after all this crap?


----------



## Mack1982

expatdude said:


> Just mention only the latest address that would be sufficient.
> 
> PCC will be obtained from SSP which is besides Kechahray, Lahore.
> 
> Do let me know if you need any help


Hi, 

I live in Cantt (Defense) Lahore. I will be visiting Pakistan soon. 

- Can you please name the nearest place where i can get my PCC.
- What documents are required
- Any forms that need to be filled before hand. If so, where can i get them.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

shhh stay on the topic of the forum please. Stay Positive and Normal. Share if any news comes up. No need to argue with each other. Atleast we all applied for pr, those who didnt or cant, are in much harder phase than us. Stay cool


----------



## Supersid228

Waqar Hemani said:


> shhh stay on the topic of the forum please. Stay Positive and Normal. Share if any news comes up. No need to argue with each other. Atleast we all applied for pr, those who didnt or cant, are in much harder phase than us. Stay cool


Very rightly said brother


----------



## expatdude

Please find my comments in BOLD



Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Cantt (Defense) Lahore. I will be visiting Pakistan soon.
> 
> - Can you please name the nearest place where i can get my PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> *In Lahore you can obtain PCC from SSP office which is besides Kechahry and in front of Civil Line College ( This place is well known, you can reach easily there), the other nearest place is the Secretariat Lahore Office
> *
> 
> 
> 
> - What documents are required
> 
> 
> 
> *Passport Copies, NIC Copies, Take your Nicop copies as well if required, Photographs 3. Keep your original documents as well they may see them*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - Any forms that need to be filled before hand. If so, where can i get them.
> 
> 
> 
> *They will provide you with 2 forms. one is in english and 2nd is in urdu you have to fill that forms they are easy to fill*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Note:
Do not get into toute hand there are many touts outside the SSP office just go into SSP office and ask for the PCC making department location from the officials.


----------



## roposh

RockerX said:


> Who gave you the estimate of 82K for Qantas? Did that itinerary include KHI to Bangkok via Cathay?
> 
> I booked my ticket few days back from Qantas Karachi office for a total amount of 45K (Karachi to Sydney - End of December 2013)
> 
> That includes KHI to Bangkok using Cathay Pacific and Bangkok to Sydney using Qantas. The entire booking was done at Qantas Karachi office.
> If Karachi To Sydney is costing 45K , i dont think Karachi to Melbourne would be 85K?
> 
> You should check with the Qantas Karachi office again...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Thanks Rockers! Thats great information. I'll check again with Qantas.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## expatdude

Steyn said:


> IOM also provides air ticket services through Emirates airline. 40Kg baggage is allowed and fare would also be less than the aforementioned Emirates fare.


You are right emirates have a good services as well besides the concessional fare, but the reason people are not choosing emirates is that they have longer time to reach destination because they move from Dubai and from Dubai to Australia is much longer than from Bangkok.

So for example from Lahore Emirates reach in Sydney in 22 Hours with 1 stop in Dubai and with 2 stops ( i.e. Dubai & Perth ) it reaches almost in 24-25 hours in Sydney.

On the other hand

Thai airline reach in 14-15 hours in Sydney from Lahore with only one stop in Bangkok.


----------



## Vic2013

Roposh - check the booking agents for Qantas - KHI TO MEL one way is 48k.


----------



## expatdude

RockersX,

Actually from Karachi flights are cheaper than from Lahore to Australia. I do not know why is this may be from Karachi distance is less . The rate difference is normally 20K-25K in rupees for Thai etc. So if we choose to stop in Karachi then it would save money but not much so to avoid hassle&tension of stops its fine to bear such cost IMO.



RockerX said:


> Hi Impatient22,
> 
> You are right..the Qantas ticket from LHR is a bit more expensive compared to the one from KHI.
> 
> However, regarding luggage, I would like to clarify that the ticket mentions the luggage allowance as "23 KG" (for both flights) so there would be no issue of different luggage allowance on the two flights. Atleast that is not the case when going for Cathay and Qantas combination from KHI.
> 
> Can you kindly let me know from where you got this info that on the two Qantas flights, the luggage allowance is different? Just want to double check that there is no luggage problem with the Qantas option...
> 
> By the way, thai is also a good option esp if travelling from LHR.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


----------



## expatdude

Vic2013 said:


> Roposh - check the booking agents for Qantas - KHI TO MEL one way is 48k.


Yaar perfect we do not have such option from Lahore. Thai cost for one way to Australia around 83K & Qantas is not available in Lahore


----------



## roposh

Impatient22 said:


> I got the following quotes - lahore to Sydney
> QANTAS AIRWAYS with PIA - 63k (Lhr-Bangkok-Sydney) - 20kg luggage
> THAI - 83 (Lhr-Bangkok-Sydney) - 30kg luggage
> 
> We have planned to go for Thai to have a hassle free journey, two airlines with different luggage allowance will create a mess.
> 
> With Thai a couple of agents are offering a bit low price also.... 2-3k differnce. N this price is same till Feb... so no discount on early or late booking.


Just talked to Qantas Office Karachi. They have provided me the following quote:

Karachi - Melbourne - One Way for 1 Adult

Option 1: PKR47,500 (Karachi - BangKok - Syd - Mel)
Option 2: PKR 53,400 (Karachi - HongKong - Mel)

He says that time duration is almost same for both the flights. Option 1 reaches melbourne at 11 am and option 2 reaches melbourne at 8 am.

Any suggestion what to choose?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Vic2013 said:


> Roposh - check the booking agents for Qantas - KHI TO MEL one way is 48k.


Thanks Vic!!! When are you planning to move??? Booked your tickets???


----------



## Vic2013

roposh said:


> Just talked to Qantas Office Karachi. They have provided me the following quote:
> 
> Karachi - Melbourne - One Way for 1 Adult
> 
> Option 1: PKR47,500 (Karachi - BangKok - Syd - Mel)
> Option 2: PKR 53,400 (Karachi - HongKong - Mel)
> 
> He says that time duration is almost same for both the flights. Option 1 reaches melbourne at 11 am and option 2 reaches melbourne at 8 am.
> 
> Any suggestion what to choose?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Yes I am on the phone with them now as well. Option 1 is feasible but I wanted to travel in January - no seats for jan  
Trying to work out what to do 

I am now lost to when


----------



## roposh

Vic2013 said:


> Yes I am on the phone with them now as well. Option 1 is feasible but I wanted to travel in January - no seats for jan
> Trying to work out what to do
> 
> I am now lost to when


Yeah Option 1 is cheap but do you think changing 3 planes would be too much (khi to bk, Bk to Syd, Syd to Mel)?? or one can easily manage?

Why dont you delay your move by 1 month and go in feb instead?


----------



## raheel78

roposh said:


> Just talked to Qantas Office Karachi. They have provided me the following quote:
> 
> Karachi - Melbourne - One Way for 1 Adult
> 
> Option 1: PKR47,500 (Karachi - BangKok - Syd - Mel)
> Option 2: PKR 53,400 (Karachi - HongKong - Mel)
> 
> He says that time duration is almost same for both the flights. Option 1 reaches melbourne at 11 am and option 2 reaches melbourne at 8 am.
> 
> Any suggestion what to choose?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Hi Roposh,

How long is the stay duration in hongkong for option 2?


thanks.


----------



## roposh

raheel78 said:


> Hi Roposh,
> 
> How long is the stay duration in hongkong for option 2?
> 
> 
> thanks.


 I talked over phone so couldn't get the details.


----------



## Vic2013

roposh said:


> Yeah Option 1 is cheap but do you think changing 3 planes would be too much (khi to bk, Bk to Syd, Syd to Mel)?? or one can easily manage?
> 
> Why dont you delay your move by 1 month and go in feb instead?


Its all a hassle of course and id probably sleep for a day after landing! But if im not availing the IOM option with the extra baggage allowance I would rather save money than think about convenience ...

Delaying my trip means spending an extra month without pay in Pak which is useless IMO...i'd rather be in Australia looking for work :S

have you started searching for jobs offshore?


----------



## Vic2013

raheel78 said:


> Hi Roposh,
> 
> How long is the stay duration in hongkong for option 2?
> 
> 
> thanks.


Its 7 hours.


----------



## roposh

Vic2013 said:


> Its all a hassle of course and id probably sleep for a day after landing! But if im not availing the IOM option with the extra baggage allowance I would rather save money than think about convenience ...
> 
> Delaying my trip means spending an extra month without pay in Pak which is useless IMO...i'd rather be in Australia looking for work :S
> 
> have you started searching for jobs offshore?


Yeah, you are right. 

As for the job hunting, yes its been going on with the full flow. Though haven't been able to get any positive response yet from any recruiter or agent.


----------



## samy25

Dear All

i got unchanged result of my writing and still unable to claim my IELTS point. now going for vet asses to claim five point for my arts bachelors (which was not assessed by ACS). lets hope to have five from there.

i have one qquestion please gve me opinion as BA qouta is already finished. if i re assess my occupation as ICT Manger NEC so wat are my chances to get the invite.

m unsure about this "nec".. does it make any differnece on invite or immigration. ICT manager is only on CSOL.

please guide that either i should spend money on new ACS assessment under ICT manager nce or not...

Regards
samy


----------



## Vic2013

roposh said:


> Yeah, you are right.
> 
> As for the job hunting, yes its been going on with the full flow. Though haven't been able to get any positive response yet from any recruiter or agent.


Whats your occupation?


----------



## Mack1982

expatdude said:


> Please find my comments in BOLD
> 
> 
> 
> Note:
> Do not get into toute hand there are many touts outside the SSP office just go into SSP office and ask for the PCC making department location from the officials.


Thanks a lot...


----------



## Impatient22

RockerX said:


> Hi Impatient22,
> 
> You are right..the Qantas ticket from LHR is a bit more expensive compared to the one from KHI.
> 
> However, regarding luggage, I would like to clarify that the ticket mentions the luggage allowance as "23 KG" (for both flights) so there would be no issue of different luggage allowance on the two flights. Atleast that is not the case when going for Cathay and Qantas combination from KHI.
> 
> Can you kindly let me know from where you got this info that on the two Qantas flights, the luggage allowance is different? Just want to double check that there is no luggage problem with the Qantas option...
> 
> By the way, thai is also a good option esp if travelling from LHR.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Luggage is same for PIA/Qantas i.e 20kg. Actually I argued about luggage as other agent told me I can have 30kg with Thai whereas this one was offering 20kg. Thats why they said Thai is quite flexible, they might allow extra baggage during boarding time but PIA wont. 

By the way one more drawback could be.. if PIA gets late... Qantas will not wait at bangkok for us  Not sure if this can ever happen or not but still why take the risk. Most of the ppl recommend one flight for the whole journey. 

I am planning to go with Thai 30kg allowance, Emirates from IOM is costing me same as Thai with 40kg luggage but with kids I am not interested in 22-24hr flight.


----------



## Aussie99

*Medical*

what happens when you go for your medicals in Lahore. Need step by step guidance.
and any question answer session with the doctor?


----------



## samy25

samy25 said:


> Dear All
> 
> i got unchanged result of my writing and still unable to claim my IELTS point. now going for vet asses to claim five point for my arts bachelors (which was not assessed by ACS). lets hope to have five from there.
> 
> i have one qquestion please gve me opinion as BA qouta is already finished. if i re assess my occupation as ICT Manger NEC so wat are my chances to get the invite.
> 
> m unsure about this "nec".. does it make any differnece on invite or immigration. ICT manager is only on CSOL.
> 
> please guide that either i should spend money on new ACS assessment under ICT manager nce or not...
> 
> Regards
> samy


plz guide guys..

@imran, shoaib n all


----------



## SMShoaib

samy25 said:


> Dear All
> 
> i got unchanged result of my writing and still unable to claim my IELTS point. now going for vet asses to claim five point for my arts bachelors (which was not assessed by ACS). lets hope to have five from there.
> 
> i have one qquestion please gve me opinion as BA qouta is already finished. if i re assess my occupation as ICT Manger NEC so wat are my chances to get the invite.
> 
> m unsure about this "nec".. does it make any differnece on invite or immigration. ICT manager is only on CSOL.
> 
> please guide that either i should spend money on new ACS assessment under ICT manager nce or not...
> 
> Regards
> samy



Sorry to hear that.
I don't know anything about Vet so not in a position to suggest anything.

Let me share my experience about Ielts. I got 7 each in third attempt. In first: W6.5, L7, S7, R8; In second: W7, L7.5, S6.5, R8 and in third: W7.5, L7, S7, R7.5.
There are many who got their desired result in even 10+ attempts. So I still encourage you to make another attempt of IELTS and this time Insha Allah you will get your desire result.

Best of luck


----------



## SMShoaib

I found an interesting report about immigration. Pg 60 Table 8 has some interesting statistics

Annual Report 2012-13


----------



## SMShoaib

I found an interesting report about immigration. Pg 60 Table 8 has some interesting statistics

Annual Report 2012-13


----------



## expatdude

What specific information u want to know please explain, in general they are good and cooperative people . 



Aussie99 said:


> what happens when you go for your medicals in Lahore. Need step by step guidance.
> and any question answer session with the doctor?


----------



## Cognos Man

Check with your bank regarding my suggestion. How I did was: if my limit was 3000 USD then I transferred 4000 USD in my credit card to make my total limit as 7000 usd and then used it. I am quite sure it will work for you as well just confirm it.



msohaibkhan said:


> Guys, please suggest me how to pay AUD 7,000 via credit card. Please share your experiences.
> 
> Does credit card issuer allow one time transaction of so much limit, if I deposit that amount in advance to their account? Or whats the other way around?


----------



## Mack1982

SMShoaib said:


> I found an interesting report about immigration. Pg 60 Table 8 has some interesting statistics
> 
> Annual Report 2012-13


Number of Paki immigrants have actually gone down....


----------



## Mani2k

I just logged in to the eVisa portal and saw this below the document list. Can anyone tell me what is this? My CO already stated in his earlier email 4-5 months ago that all applicants medical have cleared. 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


----------



## expatdude

Do not worry, this message appear sometimes & it will disappear after some interval. It is known system glitch.





Mani2k said:


> I just logged in to the eVisa portal and saw this below the document list. Can anyone tell me what is this? My CO already stated in his earlier email 4-5 months ago that all applicants medical have cleared.
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


----------



## Supersid228

What is it ?


----------



## N.Ali

Mani2k said:


> I just logged in to the eVisa portal and saw this below the document list. Can anyone tell me what is this? My CO already stated in his earlier email 4-5 months ago that all applicants medical have cleared.
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


its a system glitch...just ignore it...will be normal after some time...


----------



## Aussie99

*PCC Lahore*



expatdude said:


> Please find my comments in BOLD
> 
> 
> 
> Note:
> Do not get into toute hand there are many touts outside the SSP office just go into SSP office and ask for the PCC making department location from the officials.


is attestation required for the copies. I just read somewhere that attested copies are required


----------



## Mani2k

glitch is gone 

Thanks Guyz


----------



## expatdude

Aussie99 said:


> is attestation required for the copies. I just read somewhere that attested copies are required


Nope i did not provided attested copies.


----------



## RockerX

I would tend to agree with the suggestion put forward by SMShoaib. You already have a +ve ACS skills assessment (as ICT Business Analyst). 

IMHO, instead of going in circles and trying to get an alternate skills assessment, which you do not know would be positive or not (at this point), you should re-sit the IELTS exam BUT only after practising for atleast 45 days!

Can you let us know how many times you practised for the IELTS exam? Which books did you use? How many past-papers did you practise? Did you get the writing graded by someone highly proficient in the same field? Did you figure out the "patterns" in the IELTS exam, especially in reading, listening and writing? Did you learn something each time you resat the exam? Did you figure out your mistakes? Or did you re-appear with no further preparation each time? Improvement in scores does not just come about just by practising more exam papers each time, but by learning from the previous mistakes as well. Please share your entire study plan for the IELTS..

Let us know these answers and then forum members may be able to help you with the IELTS (if you do think of re-appearing)

If you do decide to re-appear in the IELTS, DONOT re-sit till you have practised for a whole 45 days using a suitable study plan!

In the end, please do note that it is your choice to decide what to do. Forum members can only share their experiences. It is you who should make the final decision of whether to re-appear for the IELTS or to get an alternate skills assessment.

All the best!

Regards,

RX


samy25 said:


> Dear All
> 
> i got unchanged result of my writing and still unable to claim my IELTS point. now going for vet asses to claim five point for my arts bachelors (which was not assessed by ACS). lets hope to have five from there.
> 
> i have one qquestion please gve me opinion as BA qouta is already finished. if i re assess my occupation as ICT Manger NEC so wat are my chances to get the invite.
> 
> m unsure about this "nec".. does it make any differnece on invite or immigration. ICT manager is only on CSOL.
> 
> please guide that either i should spend money on new ACS assessment under ICT manager nce or not...
> 
> Regards
> samy


----------



## mimran

RockerX said:


> I would tend to agree with the suggestion put forward by SMShoaib. You already have a +ve ACS skills assessment (as ICT Business Analyst).
> 
> IMHO, instead of going in circles and trying to get an alternate skills assessment, which you do not know would be positive or not (at this point), you should re-sit the IELTS exam BUT only after practising for atleast 45 days!
> 
> Can you let us know how many times you practised for the IELTS exam? Which books did you use? How many past-papers did you practise? Did you get the writing graded by someone highly proficient in the same field? Did you figure out the "patterns" in the IELTS exam, especially in reading, listening and writing? Did you learn something each time you resat the exam? Did you figure out your mistakes? Or did you re-appear with no further preparation each time? Improvement in scores does not just come about just by practising more exam papers each time, but by learning from the previous mistakes as well. Please share your entire study plan for the IELTS..
> 
> Let us know these answers and then forum members may be able to help you with the IELTS (if you do think of re-appearing)
> 
> If you do decide to re-appear in the IELTS, DONOT re-sit till you have practised for a whole 45 days using a suitable study plan!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX



Just to add to that try this site

IELTS Practice Course, IELTS Sample Tests, IELTS Study :: Welcome to Scott's English Success!

They are not so much costly, but they have good guides, tips, tricks and challenging sample papers to get you through. 

Also one other thing, this time when you are booking IELTS exam, do not specify that you are giving it for Australia, just mention as OTHERS.

The above things might not work for all, but worked for me. So you can give it a shot.


----------



## Impatient22

mimran said:


> Just to add to that try this site
> 
> IELTS Practice Course, IELTS Sample Tests, IELTS Study :: Welcome to Scott's English Success!
> 
> They are not so much costly, but they have good guides, tips, tricks and challenging sample papers to get you through.
> 
> Also one other thing, this time when you are booking IELTS exam, do not specify that you are giving it for Australia, just mention as OTHERS.
> 
> The above things might not work for all, but worked for me. So you can give it a shot.


*Also one other thing, this time when you are booking IELTS exam, do not specify that you are giving it for Australia, just mention as OTHERS.* This is really interesting, I myself think that IELTS guys are doing it on purpose i.e. hesitant is giving 7 each most of the time. Don't know how fair is their marking process.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Impatient22 said:


> *Also one other thing, this time when you are booking IELTS exam, do not specify that you are giving it for Australia, just mention as OTHERS.* This is really interesting, I myself think that IELTS guys are doing it on purpose i.e. hesitant is giving 7 each most of the time. Don't know how fair is their marking process.


I don't think so, as i scored the required results in first attempt and specified that I am taking the test for migrating to Australia...


----------



## mimran

Impatient22 said:


> *Also one other thing, this time when you are booking IELTS exam, do not specify that you are giving it for Australia, just mention as OTHERS.* This is really interesting, I myself think that IELTS guys are doing it on purpose i.e. hesitant is giving 7 each most of the time. Don't know how fair is their marking process.


Actually I didnt believe my eyes when I saw this on one of the forums 2 years back, but after 2 failed attempts, didnt specified reason of giving test, used scott english and relaxed preparation (although previous 2 were extensive), came off with flying colours. Being relaxed during preparation and the exam is also key to the success in IELTS.


----------



## mimran

Waqarali20005 said:


> I don't think so, as i scored the required results in first attempt and specified that I am taking the test for migrating to Australia...


Yes, but I saw this on one of the other forums long back. So no harm in trying this as well if one is unable to get desired 7+ . So I specifically said it might not worked for all, but worked for me.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

SMShoaib said:


> I found an interesting report about immigration. Pg 60 Table 8 has some interesting statistics
> 
> Annual Report 2012-13



they should have also explained why the processing time of VHR 190 applicants from Syria, Pakistan and Palestine etc takes less than 50 days and but the very same people who lodge a 189 subclass have to wait for more than a year. 

Oh and not to mention that I have only witnessed 4 grants to 190 applicants from Iran, with many of them still waiting since last year. 

In fact, I originally intended to lodge a 190 subclass, hoping to get a grant like many other VHR nations on this forum, but as soon as I realized my country isnt of them, i changed my mind and lodged a 189 instead. Wise choice I guess lol


----------



## msohaibkhan

Cognos Man said:


> Check with your bank regarding my suggestion. How I did was: if my limit was 3000 USD then I transferred 4000 USD in my credit card to make my total limit as 7000 usd and then used it. I am quite sure it will work for you as well just confirm it.


Thanks for your reply. I checked with my bank (Faysal Bank), they doesn't offer such services. Could you please name the bank which offered you that service?


----------



## opfian

masimshehzad said:


> Any opinion from experienced?


Its always good to provide EA with enough evidence to prove your claim. In my case i provided copy of my PEC card.


----------



## Aussie99

masimshehzad said:


> Any opinion from experienced?


nope


----------



## Aussie99

expatdude said:


> Nope i did not provided attested copies.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Supersid228

AbbasHosseini said:


> they should have also explained why the processing time of VHR 190 applicants from Syria, Pakistan and Palestine etc takes less than 50 days and but the very same people who lodge a 189 subclass have to wait for more than a year.
> 
> Oh and not to mention that I have only witnessed 4 grants to 190 applicants from Iran, with many of them still waiting since last year.
> 
> In fact, I originally intended to lodge a 190 subclass, hoping to get a grant like many other VHR nations on this forum, but as soon as I realized my country isnt of them, i changed my mind and lodged a 189 instead. Wise choice I guess lol


Just pray that they grant us visa, also i spoke to some agent he said there is nothing in 2013 so dont wait. May be next year


----------



## Cognos Man

Yaar I am in Kuwait.. So here its available. Same facility was available to me in Dubai. I think get prepaid internet card from any bank, transfer money to this card and get it done. 

If you are using any agent, you might be able to do it through them. Else as last resort check with CO if there is any other way (bank draft etc). 



msohaibkhan said:


> Thanks for your reply. I checked with my bank (Faysal Bank), they doesn't offer such services. Could you please name the bank which offered you that service?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

SMShoaib said:


> I found an interesting report about immigration. Pg 60 Table 8 has some interesting statistics
> 
> Annual Report 2012-13


What actually u found interesting? May be i didnt get it while looking at the table. It says 75% of 189 is done in 12 months for both high and low risk countries. Which is actually not true for high risk as pakis, iranians, and other high risk people not getting in 12 months.


----------



## N.Ali

Waqar Hemani said:


> What actually u found interesting? May be i didnt get it while looking at the table. It says 75% of 189 is done in 12 months for both high and low risk countries. Which is actually not true for high risk as pakis, iranians, and other high risk people not getting in 12 months.



I think they are correct and as per definition of HR countries ( HR countries are those not eligible for the ETA - ETA (Visitor) (Subclass 976) ), India, srilanka nepal all are HR countries. 

HR countries may require additional security clearances but it is something that Immi will have final determination on and most of applicants from india, Nepal and srilanka did not go through additional security checks.


----------



## bukhari

Cognos Man said:


> Check with your bank regarding my suggestion. How I did was: if my limit was 3000 USD then I transferred 4000 USD in my credit card to make my total limit as 7000 usd and then used it. I am quite sure it will work for you as well just confirm it.


M SOhaib Khan
have you tried getting some info of this account
Saadiq Sahulat Online Account - Saadiq - Standard Chartered Bank Pakistan

they got up to 1,000,000 online transaction facility..
but you first call and confirm it from SCB..


----------



## Waqar Hemani

well but that table actually doesnt mean anything to us because our processing is still 18 or more months


----------



## msohaibkhan

bukhari said:


> M SOhaib Khan
> have you tried getting some info of this account
> Saadiq Sahulat Online Account - Saadiq - Standard Chartered Bank Pakistan
> 
> they got up to 1,000,000 online transaction facility..
> but you first call and confirm it from SCB..


Thanks for your reply Bukhari. This online transaction is about the transaction from account to account through internet. I haven't found a single bank in Pakistan as yet, whose debit card offers online payment facility, despite the fact that they have VISA or Master Card logo on them. Only credit card offers the online payment, but the card with that much limit is the concern for me.

I'll Insha'Allah check with any of my non-resident friend to do the transaction for me, as they usually have larger limits due to exchange differences.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqar Hemani said:


> What actually u found interesting? May be i didnt get it while looking at the table. It says 75% of 189 is done in 12 months for both high and low risk countries. Which is actually not true for high risk as pakis, iranians, and other high risk people not getting in 12 months.


We fall in the 25% category, whose cases are not finalized in 12 months.


----------



## Supersid228

I have realized one thing that when CO asks for form 80 your processing starts from that day and from that day it takes 18 months. This is my theory


----------



## Mani2k

Sorry mistakenly clicked send from mobile


----------



## Mani2k

Hey guyz i just talked to my CO over the phone and enquired about the processing time, in fact insist about the 12 months processing time that is stated on their website that they should finalize the application. You know what he replied?

He says the website says 75% of 189 applicants finalized in 12 months but the remaining 25% will take longer than 12 months because of their lengthy security check ( I guess the 25% gap covers only Pakistani applicants and some might be Iranians and Bangladeshis). 

In short he says my application will get finalized in somewhere middle of the next year.

Thats the story friends.


----------



## waitingforoz

*175 while on a 573*

All

Does anyone know what is the impact on an existing 573 student visa when a PR is granted? Is the earlier visa automatically cancelled or valid till I exit & re-enter?

Regds,


----------



## Supersid228

I remember last year they treated indians the same way they are treating us at the moment, but in early 2014 they are reducing assesment levels again may be we will see MR Zaki's grant early jan 2014. He deserves one.


----------



## bhashmi

msohaibkhan said:


> Thanks for your reply Bukhari. This online transaction is about the transaction from account to account through internet. I haven't found a single bank in Pakistan as yet, whose debit card offers online payment facility, despite the fact that they have VISA or Master Card logo on them. Only credit card offers the online payment, but the card with that much limit is the concern for me.
> 
> I'll Insha'Allah check with any of my non-resident friend to do the transaction for me, as they usually have larger limits due to exchange differences.


Yes Sohaib, Standard Chartered debit card offers online payment facility. One of my friend paid his assessment fee using his SCB debit card. However, I don't know whether 700K is allowed to pay through debit card or not.


----------



## mimran

Cognos Man said:


> Yaar I am in Kuwait.. So here its available. Same facility was available to me in Dubai. I think get prepaid internet card from any bank, transfer money to this card and get it done.
> 
> If you are using any agent, you might be able to do it through them. Else as last resort check with CO if there is any other way (bank draft etc).


Kindly elaborate on this prepaid internet card. Is this similar to credit card? Like for instance we can purchase a prepaid internet card from the bank and then use in our online transactions like flights, hotel etc or can we use it in different stores in Ausi as well. Which bank in Dubai is providing prepaid internet card and how much they charge service fee?


----------



## opfian

mimran said:


> Kindly elaborate on this prepaid internet card. Is this similar to credit card? Like for instance we can purchase a prepaid internet card from the bank and then use in our online transactions like flights, hotel etc or can we use it in different stores in Ausi as well. Which bank in Dubai is providing prepaid internet card and how much they charge service fee?


They r available from almost every bank, i am sure aby NBAD. Secondly you can also buy one from carrefour.


----------



## Cognos Man

Yes Imran! Actually I was mentioning this to mohaib for other reason. One thing I can tell you abt prepaid internet card is that you can use it on internet only. you can not use it at store or other places where swiping is required.

So its not the complete answer for all credit card requirements.



opfian said:


> They r available from almost every bank, i am sure aby NBAD. Secondly you can also buy one from carrefour.


----------



## samy25

RockerX said:


> I would tend to agree with the suggestion put forward by SMShoaib. You already have a +ve ACS skills assessment (as ICT Business Analyst).
> 
> IMHO, instead of going in circles and trying to get an alternate skills assessment, which you do not know would be positive or not (at this point), you should re-sit the IELTS exam BUT only after practising for atleast 45 days!
> 
> Can you let us know how many times you practised for the IELTS exam? Which books did you use? How many past-papers did you practise? Did you get the writing graded by someone highly proficient in the same field? Did you figure out the "patterns" in the IELTS exam, especially in reading, listening and writing? Did you learn something each time you resat the exam? Did you figure out your mistakes? Or did you re-appear with no further preparation each time? Improvement in scores does not just come about just by practising more exam papers each time, but by learning from the previous mistakes as well. Please share your entire study plan for the IELTS..
> 
> Let us know these answers and then forum members may be able to help you with the IELTS (if you do think of re-appearing)
> 
> If you do decide to re-appear in the IELTS, DONOT re-sit till you have practised for a whole 45 days using a suitable study plan!
> 
> In the end, please do note that it is your choice to decide what to do. Forum members can only share their experiences. It is you who should make the final decision of whether to re-appear for the IELTS or to get an alternate skills assessment.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


Thanks alot for ur detailed reply and i juts realise that every time i sit in IELTS i just sit down for three hours in last week . i didnt concentrate on any techniques.. i did help with internet n learnt about all the parts of writing n dats it. 

psychologically IELTS haunting me.. n that is the reason i always get same result only one 6.5 in any of them. i also noticed that my writing examiner is almost same every time.. i checked the CODE .
change the test with IDP and trust me , my luck they have the same examiner...hard luck 

ur post is like a wake up call..i wish i can have my desired result this time.. quaota already finsihed like last year..so thinkng to sit in december.. please pray..

Regards


----------



## mimran

Cognos Man said:


> Yes Imran! Actually I was mentioning this to mohaib for other reason. One thing I can tell you abt prepaid internet card is that you can use it on internet only. you can not use it at store or other places where swiping is required.
> 
> So its not the complete answer for all credit card requirements.


Great. nice information. It seems also ok , in case we have not credit card with us, we can use prepaid credit cards to book for flights / hotels and also as they are prepaid internet cards, even we get it from UAE, we can use it from Pakistan, OZ or any where in the world. Thanks for this info


----------



## mimran

samy25 said:


> Thanks alot for ur detailed reply and i juts realise that every time i sit in IELTS i just sit down for three hours in last week . i didnt concentrate on any techniques.. i did help with internet n learnt about all the parts of writing n dats it.
> 
> psychologically IELTS haunting me.. n that is the reason i always get same result only one 6.5 in any of them. i also noticed that my writing examiner is almost same every time.. i checked the CODE .
> change the test with IDP and trust me , my luck they have the same examiner...hard luck
> 
> ur post is like a wake up call..i wish i can have my desired result this time.. quaota already finsihed like last year..so thinkng to sit in december.. please pray..
> 
> Regards


Good luck for your IELTS and try this one this time

IELTS Practice Course, IELTS Sample Tests, IELTS Study :: Welcome to Scott's English Success!

Its not that expensive and you can get many tips, tricks and techniques.


----------



## mimran

Just my observation but it seems that mostly we are posting mainly during 8AM - 8PM PST in this thread and mostly Sundays we take off from this forum as well.

Anyways keep up the good work all of you and keep sharing your experiences and helping each other.


----------



## samy25

msohaibkhan said:


> Thanks for your reply Bukhari. This online transaction is about the transaction from account to account through internet. I haven't found a single bank in Pakistan as yet, whose debit card offers online payment facility, despite the fact that they have VISA or Master Card logo on them. Only credit card offers the online payment, but the card with that much limit is the concern for me.
> 
> I'll Insha'Allah check with any of my non-resident friend to do the transaction for me, as they usually have larger limits due to exchange differences.


UBL wix card i used to pay my assessment fee n all.. and that is a debt card .they charge 3% additionally for transaction. 
but i really dont know about the limit.. you can check the detail from bank directly . may be it will solve the issue.


----------



## Waqarali20005

wiz card has a limit of 200,000 PKR i guess..


----------



## imranali82

Waqarali20005 said:


> I don't think so, as i scored the required results in first attempt and specified that I am taking the test for migrating to Australia...


True that i did the same...


----------



## Mani2k

Hey guyz i just talked to my CO over the phone and enquired about the processing time, in fact insist about the 12 months processing time that is stated on their website that they should finalize the application. You know what he replied?

He says the website says 75% of 189 applicants finalized in 12 months but the remaining 25% will take longer than 12 months because of their lengthy security check ( I guess the 25% gap covers only Pakistani applicants and some might be Iranians and Bangladeshis).

In short he says my application will get finalized in somewhere middle of the next year.

That's the story friends.


----------



## registerme

Mani2k said:


> Hey guyz i just talked to my CO over the phone and enquired about the processing time, in fact insist about the 12 months processing time that is stated on their website that they should finalize the application. You know what he replied?
> 
> He says the website says 75% of 189 applicants finalized in 12 months but the remaining 25% will take longer than 12 months because of their lengthy security check ( I guess the 25% gap covers only Pakistani applicants and some might be Iranians and Bangladeshis).
> 
> In short he says my application will get finalized in somewhere middle of the next year.
> 
> That's the story friends.


Did you ask anything about expiry of your medical / pcc? Whether you have to repeat it again?

and did you ask start date of your security checks?


----------



## Mani2k

registerme said:


> Did you ask anything about expiry of your medical / pcc? Whether you have to repeat it again?
> 
> and did you ask start date of your security checks?


According to him my medicals will expired in Jan 2014, so I will have to redo my medicals. Didn't ask for the security check start date.


----------



## fadiexpart

Impatient22 said:


> *Also one other thing, this time when you are booking IELTS exam, do not specify that you are giving it for Australia, just mention as OTHERS.* This is really interesting, I myself think that IELTS guys are doing it on purpose i.e. hesitant is giving 7 each most of the time. Don't know how fair is their marking process.


i mentioned the purpose for australian immigration and i had 7 or more band i nall modules alhamdulilah in first atemp so that is not a valid tip in my opinion. i did from AEO Lahore in 2011....

regadrs-fahad


----------



## AbbasHosseini

based on my understanding and what I have seen on iranian forums for 190/180 : 

there are two types of pakistanis and iranian applicants : 

1)luck ones who get grants within 8-12 months of CO allocation ( or form80 submission). this morning, I just saw two 189 male grants from Iran, took nearly 9, 10 months for their security check. Saw about 3 or 4 grants for 190 which took even longer, 11, 10.5 and 12 months. 

2) unlucky ones who must wait for about 15 months since form80 submission. 


there have been many cases where they got contacted by their COs requesting for "updated form80, or updated CV " 

anyways, all we can do is be hopeful, positive and MAYBE some of us will get lucky and report grants in november or december this year.


----------



## mimran

fadiexpart said:


> i mentioned the purpose for australian immigration and i had 7 or more band i nall modules alhamdulilah in first atemp so that is not a valid tip in my opinion. i did from AEO Lahore in 2011....
> 
> regadrs-fahad


Tips is only valid for those who could not succeed to clear in first attempt


----------



## Impatient22

fadiexpart said:


> i mentioned the purpose for australian immigration and i had 7 or more band i nall modules alhamdulilah in first atemp so that is not a valid tip in my opinion. i did from AEO Lahore in 2011....
> 
> regadrs-fahad


Congrats on that... but its just my opinion.... and this is based on many factors. I have myself seen examples.

For now just consider how come a writing - 8 holder lands on 6.5 band in a couple of weeks/months. Does his writing skills vanishes from his mind or what... or it all depends on the examiners mood. There must be infact should be some rules for examiners too right ?? I m just questioning the methodology they follow, after all its a Sytem/department/Company like many other and may be interested in money making only.. each test costing 20k around is not a joke for a candidate but it can be a bright money making strategy for IELTS. 

Neways, everyone has their own opinion... and I stick to it !!


----------



## Avatar82

Mani2k said:


> Hey guyz i just talked to my CO over the phone and enquired about the processing time, in fact insist about the 12 months processing time that is stated on their website that they should finalize the application. You know what he replied?
> 
> He says the website says 75% of 189 applicants finalized in 12 months but the remaining 25% will take longer than 12 months because of their lengthy security check ( I guess the 25% gap covers only Pakistani applicants and some might be Iranians and Bangladeshis).
> 
> In short he says my application will get finalized in somewhere middle of the next year.
> 
> That's the story friends.


Bro I think if your CO has said that ur case will be finalized by the mid of next year then I think its a good sign for you n for others (like me) as well who launched application in last months of 2012.


----------



## eastern2

AbbasHosseini said:


> based on my understanding and what I have seen on iranian forums for 190/189 :
> 
> there are two types of pakistanis and iranian applicants :
> 
> 1)luck ones
> 2) unlucky ones


But it seems that Pakistani 190 applicants are much more lucky than their Iranian counterparts. For Iranians, 189 and 190 seem to undergo quite similar security check routines. Moreover, a number of visas has been granted to 189 Iranian applicants lodged in Oct and Nov 2012. 
On the other hand Pakistanis 189 and 190 applicants fall into two extremities. no 189 till know in this forum but lots of 190s. This is rather strange isn't it?


----------



## ali_sajjad86

eastern2 said:


> But it seems that Pakistani 190 applicants are much more lucky than their Iranian counterparts. For Iranians, 189 and 190 seem to undergo quite similar security check routines. Moreover, a number of visas has been granted to 189 Iranian applicants lodged in Oct and Nov 2012.
> On the other hand Pakistanis 189 and 190 applicants fall into two extremities. no 189 till know in this forum but lots of 190s. This is rather strange isn't it?



Well i still thinks it depends upon case to case basis. I have applied for 189 visa. My 8 weeks will complete in 1st week of Dec then probably will be allocated a CO. I applied in Oct'13. I remember when i was going for a student visa back in 2009 got that within time as well. Anyways for 189 the processing time is mentioned to be 12 months. This is true after the skills select came into effect. I lodged the application in Oct, uploaded all the documents in advance, already received an email from Team 13 for some documents ( although already uploaded them online). I am pretty much hopeful that the CO will be allocated within the specified time (inshallah).
Lets see will keep the forum friends posted with the updates.

Goodluck to all my country fellows 
Cheers!


----------



## Supersid228

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Well i still thinks it depends upon case to case basis. I have applied for 189 visa. My 8 weeks will complete in 1st week of Dec then probably will be allocated a CO. I applied in Oct'13. I remember when i was going for a student visa back in 2009 got that within time as well. Anyways for 189 the processing time is mentioned to be 12 months. This is true after the skills select came into effect. I lodged the application in Oct, uploaded all the documents in advance, already received an email from Team 13 for some documents ( although already uploaded them online). I am pretty much hopeful that the CO will be allocated within the specified time (inshallah).
> Lets see will keep the forum friends posted with the updates.
> 
> Goodluck to all my country fellows
> Cheers![/
> 
> Just one advise be positive throughout.


----------



## roposh

Hi All,

So quite in here today, any reasons for that? 

Its been only 16 days since I have been granted the visa but it feels as if whole year has passed by since the grant. 

So many things to do with so less time. Revamped the resume altogether. Started off with a single resume and now I have 7 different ones for different roles.

Have been looking for jobs online. Found many which matches my skills to the 'T', but no response as yet. Now, started using melbourne number and address in my resume.

Planning to buy ticket to melbourne in couple of days. Lets see how things work out.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Nuked! must be enjoying the cool breeze in Sydney now


----------



## farhanghafoor

Mani2k said:


> Hey guyz i just talked to my CO over the phone and enquired about the processing time, in fact insist about the 12 months processing time that is stated on their website that they should finalize the application. You know what he replied?
> 
> He says the website says 75% of 189 applicants finalized in 12 months but the remaining 25% will take longer than 12 months because of their lengthy security check ( I guess the 25% gap covers only Pakistani applicants and some might be Iranians and Bangladeshis).
> 
> In short he says my application will get finalized in somewhere middle of the next year.
> 
> Thats the story friends.


Come on buddy, bloody hell why wud it take so long. They r really screwing up with our plans. really regret the day I applied for 189 instead of 190, we'd be out of state limitation by that time anyway.


----------



## ahmed84

I don't understand the need to be angry and frustrated because of the processing delays when you know that your case will be finalized at some point of time. Why do we have to call and keep emailing case officers and give the impression we are so desperate and we will die if we don't move to Australia. 

Many of us have great jobs in their homelands or otherwise you wouldn't be able to spend all this money to immigrate. If you are earning good money and living well and you are still so miserable in your current location, then believe me moving to Australia won't change your level of misery a bit. Happiness is a state of mind and it has little to do with your environment. 

Even more, we muslims believe Allah swt plans the best for us and any delay must be for a good reason. He is the one that provides us with all our blessings without asking him so why do we have to worry and be frustrated?

My advise to all brothers and sisters here is to live your life as normal and work hard to enjoy life in your current location. If you are destined to move to Australia no one will prevent it, and if you aren't destined to live there no one can help you. So forget about this process and let it proceed and for meanwhile focus on enjoying the moment and be happy!


----------



## qhassan

Folks, need your guidance. Today I recieved medical request from my CO. The issue is that I am going to marry a couple of months later and hence I intend to include my future wife as secondary applicant. Considering this fact I am thinking of sharing this info with the CO requesting him to delay my visa processing a bit to cater this change. Please advise

Is this possible that my visa processing could be delayed.
Could anyone share with me the differences of factors (monetary as well as time period) of including secondary applicant before the grant and after it.

Requesting early responses for timely handling the situation.


----------



## fadiexpart

ahmed84 said:


> I don't understand the need to be angry and frustrated because of the processing delays when you know that your case will be finalized at some point of time. Why do we have to call and keep emailing case officers and give the impression we are so desperate and we will die if we don't move to Australia.
> 
> Many of us have great jobs in their homelands or otherwise you wouldn't be able to spend all this money to immigrate. If you are earning good money and living well and you are still so miserable in your current location, then believe me moving to Australia won't change your level of misery a bit. Happiness is a state of mind and it has little to do with your environment.
> 
> Even more, we muslims believe Allah swt plans the best for us and any delay must be for a good reason. He is the one that provides us with all our blessings without asking him so why do we have to worry and be frustrated?
> 
> My advise to all brothers and sisters here is to live your life as normal and work hard to enjoy life in your current location. If you are destined to move to Australia no one will prevent it, and if you aren't destined to live there no one can help you. So forget about this process and let it proceed and for meanwhile focus on enjoying the moment and be happy!




yeh cheez meray azeez but kia kareeen yaar dil hay ka manta nahin ....


----------



## roposh

qhassan said:


> Folks, need your guidance. Today I recieved medical request from my CO. The issue is that I am going to marry a couple of months later and hence I intend to include my future wife as secondary applicant. Considering this fact I am thinking of sharing this info with the CO requesting him to delay my visa processing a bit to cater this change. Please advise
> 
> Is this possible that my visa processing could be delayed.
> Could anyone share with me the differences of factors (monetary as well as time period) of including secondary applicant before the grant and after it.
> 
> Requesting early responses for timely handling the situation.


Sorry I can't help you with information on this matter but I would suggest you to start a new thread for this query so that people from around the world are able to see and respond to that. That way you are more likely to get a quick response. 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## raheel78

qhassan said:


> Folks, need your guidance. Today I recieved medical request from my CO. The issue is that I am going to marry a couple of months later and hence I intend to include my future wife as secondary applicant. Considering this fact I am thinking of sharing this info with the CO requesting him to delay my visa processing a bit to cater this change. Please advise
> 
> Is this possible that my visa processing could be delayed.
> Could anyone share with me the differences of factors (monetary as well as time period) of including secondary applicant before the grant and after it.
> 
> Requesting early responses for timely handling the situation.



Hello,

I think I may add something to guide you a little bit as I was in a similar situation couple of months ago. We were expecting a new addition in family and I received medical request from CO (last week of Aug-2013). So, I emailed back the situation to my CO and he respond back saying that he can hold my case till the birth and then later on, i can request to add the child in my case. After that, the whole family can go for medical. 

Though, I took a mediocre approach and I finished the medical for myself and others in family except wife. They will go for medical after child birth. But I think you should get answer of your question above. 

Bottom line: do inform your CO always all the time as he/she is the best one to help and advice on your situation.

best of luck.


----------



## qhassan

roposh said:


> Sorry I can't help you with information on this matter but I would suggest you to start a new thread for this query so that people from around the world are able to see and respond to that. That way you are more likely to get a quick response.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Oky thanks for the suggestion. I will do so.


----------



## qhassan

raheel78 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think I may add something to guide you a little bit as I was in a similar situation couple of months ago. We were expecting a new addition in family and I received medical request from CO (last week of Aug-2013). So, I emailed back the situation to my CO and he respond back saying that he can hold my case till the birth and then later on, i can request to add the child in my case. After that, the whole family can go for medical.
> 
> Though, I took a mediocre approach and I finished the medical for myself and others in family except wife. They will go for medical after child birth. But I think you should get answer of your question above.
> 
> Bottom line: do inform your CO always all the time as he/she is the best one to help and advice on your situation.
> 
> best of luck.


Thanks a bunch for your valuable response. I am exactly planning the same i.e. to inform CO about my planned changes. Thanks once again


----------



## Minhas

qhassan said:


> Folks, need your guidance. Today I recieved medical request from my CO. The issue is that I am going to marry a couple of months later and hence I intend to include my future wife as secondary applicant. Considering this fact I am thinking of sharing this info with the CO requesting him to delay my visa processing a bit to cater this change. Please advise
> 
> Is this possible that my visa processing could be delayed.
> Could anyone share with me the differences of factors (monetary as well as time period) of including secondary applicant before the grant and after it.
> 
> Requesting early responses for timely handling the situation.


My advice would be that get through the Nikah and other legal and religious obligations of marriage. Get some good photo shoot of your Nikah ceremony, register the nikah in local council and add her in your application as your dependent. You can carry on the "Rukhsati" and other ceremonies when you have plaaned for them. Saanp bhi mar jaey ga or lathi bhi nahi tootey gi


----------



## Supersid228

Dear guys, today i am been contacted from team13 asking my complete details from 2005 till date pls note team13 is not my team my case is with team4 what does it mean?


----------



## opfian

Minhas said:


> My advice would be that get through the Nikah and other legal and religious obligations of marriage. Get some good photo shoot of your Nikah ceremony, register the nikah in local council and add her in your application as your dependent. You can carry on the "Rukhsati" and other ceremonies when you have plaaned for them. Saanp bhi mar jaey ga or lathi bhi nahi tootey gi


You got logic


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Supersid228 said:


> Dear guys, today i am been contacted from team13 asking my complete details from 2005 till date pls note team13 is not my team my case is with team4 what does it mean?


Team 13 just gather the information and pass it along to the CO. Same thing happened to me and someone told me from the forum that they are reviewing the documents before the allotment of the CO. For me i applied on 6th Oct same day when i got invitation. 2 weeks later i received an email from Team 13 as well asking where i was from 2009 july to 2010 july and details of all my passports. 

I am guessing this means that the ball is rolling and case is moving forward. (just for the record i uploaded all my documents upfront)


----------



## Maria_Sal

Supersid228 said:


> Dear guys, today i am been contacted from team13 asking my complete details from 2005 till date pls note team13 is not my team my case is with team4 what does it mean?


ive heard that team13 is now responsible for collecting form80, form 1221, etc. separately. i think now under new strategy SC process is alloted to them to deal with third parties as common point.

i guess and i really hope ur case is near to finalization now..best of luck..


----------



## millinium_bug

raheel78 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think I may add something to guide you a little bit as I was in a similar situation couple of months ago. We were expecting a new addition in family and I received medical request from CO (last week of Aug-2013). So, I emailed back the situation to my CO and he respond back saying that he can hold my case till the birth and then later on, i can request to add the child in my case. After that, the whole family can go for medical.
> 
> Though, I took a mediocre approach and I finished the medical for myself and others in family except wife. They will go for medical after child birth. But I think you should get answer of your question above.
> 
> Bottom line: do inform your CO always all the time as he/she is the best one to help and advice on your situation.
> 
> best of luck.


Bro,
what is your complete timeline and current status????


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug

qhassan said:


> Folks, need your guidance. Today I recieved medical request from my CO. The issue is that I am going to marry a couple of months later and hence I intend to include my future wife as secondary applicant. Considering this fact I am thinking of sharing this info with the CO requesting him to delay my visa processing a bit to cater this change. Please advise
> 
> Is this possible that my visa processing could be delayed.
> Could anyone share with me the differences of factors (monetary as well as time period) of including secondary applicant before the grant and after it.
> 
> Requesting early responses for timely handling the situation.


Bro,
Please share your complete timeline


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Impatient22

Minhas said:


> My advice would be that get through the Nikah and other legal and religious obligations of marriage. Get some good photo shoot of your Nikah ceremony, register the nikah in local council and add her in your application as your dependent. You can carry on the "Rukhsati" and other ceremonies when you have plaaned for them. Saanp bhi mar jaey ga or lathi bhi nahi tootey gi



Good idea, instead of waiting a couple of months after marriage to get all this documentation done, u can straight forward add ur wife to ur application. It will save ur time for sure.


----------



## Impatient22

roposh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So quite in here today, any reasons for that?
> 
> Its been only 16 days since I have been granted the visa but it feels as if whole year has passed by since the grant.
> 
> So many things to do with so less time. Revamped the resume altogether. Started off with a single resume and now I have 7 different ones for different roles.
> 
> Have been looking for jobs online. Found many which matches my skills to the 'T', but no response as yet. Now, started using melbourne number and address in my resume.
> 
> Planning to buy ticket to melbourne in couple of days. Lets see how things work out.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Same here, so much to do....!!! We are planning to fly by end of November insha Allah. Let us know if using melbourne number speeds up responses from employers.


----------



## qhassan

Minhas said:


> My advice would be that get through the Nikah and other legal and religious obligations of marriage. Get some good photo shoot of your Nikah ceremony, register the nikah in local council and add her in your application as your dependent. You can carry on the "Rukhsati" and other ceremonies when you have plaaned for them. Saanp bhi mar jaey ga or lathi bhi nahi tootey gi


Thanks bro. I have thought about this way but due to some unavoidable reasons it is not practical now


----------



## qhassan

millinium_bug said:


> Bro,
> Please share your complete timeline
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


176 lodged: June 2012
Medical requested: Today


----------



## Impatient22

qhassan said:


> Thanks bro. I have thought about this way but due to some unavoidable reasons it is not practical now


Hmm never mind, just inform your CO about it, he/she can guide you best.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Maria_Sal said:


> ive heard that team13 is now responsible for collecting form80, form 1221, etc. separately. i think now under new strategy SC process is alloted to them to deal with third parties as common point.
> 
> i guess and i really hope ur case is near to finalization now..best of luck..


Dear Maria,
your case seems to be moving along just fine right? in 8 weeks allotment of CO. thats good. I am hoping for the same. I uploaded all my documents in advance lets see. I am hoping to get 189 visa lets see when
GoodLuck btw


----------



## bhura

12 months processing time is completed today
Planning to lodge complaint with IGIS
Seniors advise requested


----------



## Impatient22

Samy25, 

You can check this link for help too. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html


----------



## Impatient22

bhura said:


> 12 months processing time is completed today
> Planning to lodge complaint with IGIS
> Seniors advise requested


Yea do so..! I recommend.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

why would CO still ask for form80and 1221 if team13 already asked for them.. 

kinda strange isnt it


----------



## Supersid228

Need help, in my form80 i mentioned that i was looking for a job during 2010 till 2013 which is partially true i mean i was working during this time but it was not a proper job sometimes 2 days a week sometimes full week but it was on call job no surity job and meanwhile i was looking for a proper job so i thought i should mention looking for job for the said period, now they are asking if u were jobless how u spent ur time and how u supported urself during this time period, what should i tell them now? I was working on non tax job meaning cash at hand and if required i can never proof abt that job bcoz it was a job with no surity and no paper work. But now they are asking how u survived. What should be my reply?


----------



## Supersid228

I think no harm telling them abt that job but wht if they say y u did mention that u were looking for job before? Pls help me thanks


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

qhassan said:


> Folks, need your guidance. Today I recieved medical request from my CO. The issue is that I am going to marry a couple of months later and hence I intend to include my future wife as secondary applicant. Considering this fact I am thinking of sharing this info with the CO requesting him to delay my visa processing a bit to cater this change. Please advise
> 
> Is this possible that my visa processing could be delayed.
> Could anyone share with me the differences of factors (monetary as well as time period) of including secondary applicant before the grant and after it.
> 
> Requesting early responses for timely handling the situation.


Putting your application on hold might delay ur processing for more than a year especially if you are 175 or 189 applicant as adding an adult in your application means security checks for that person and you must be aware how long it is taking now a days especially for the stated visa categories...

you may check the process / details of sponsoring your spouse once you are permanent resident... and go for the option which suites you !!!!


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Supersid228 said:


> I think no harm telling them abt that job but wht if they say y u did mention that u were looking for job before? Pls help me thanks


just tell them exactly what you said in your previous post. be honest and tell them the truth, but in a very short paragraph. 

they know quite well how employment in countries like yours and mine work and how people sometimes rely on on-call duties, and how a lot of people get paid in cash instead of proper payslips etc. nothing to worry. 

is this asked by your CO or team 13?


----------



## registerme

^May be you can say that you were looking for a proper job and during that time u earned through on call job. And you didn't mention it because you don't have any written proof of it...


----------



## persian90

*PR grant date*

Hi guys,

I am also waiting for Grant and it is crazy. I can't be bothered putting signature so in short summary:
I am 23, Born in Iran, studied in Australia since I was 17. I have lodge for 189 on the 10th of May. Co allocated after a month and all documents and everything got resolved and sent for security check on the 21st of June. I have been waiting since then and the only update was they asked me about my primary school and high school detail like two months ago. 
My immigration agent contacted them but yet no grant after nearly 6 months. I am in Australia and have been here all my adult life (since I was 17). No work experience to be worried about the gap but still no grant which is really stupid I think. 

My friend is also waiting he applied with subclass 190 and his case is different. He is 30 and did hid PhD in Australia so he does have more background checking i guess. But he applied under 190 which has faster processing and only applied a week later than me in May and his CO was allocated and docs sent to be checked for security on a similar time-frame. 

I would like Iranians to update here about their status because this is getting ridiculous. 

Also I heard some iranian girls did not have to go through security check and got grant in 3-4 months. I also heard 2 months ago on an Iranian radio channel here that average grant time waiting for Iranians is about 6 months but it does not seem to be the case here..

any ideas?


----------



## Steyn

roposh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So quite in here today, any reasons for that?
> 
> Its been only 16 days since I have been granted the visa but it feels as if whole year has passed by since the grant.
> 
> So many things to do with so less time. Revamped the resume altogether. Started off with a single resume and now I have 7 different ones for different roles.
> 
> Have been looking for jobs online. Found many which matches my skills to the 'T', but no response as yet. Now, started using melbourne number and address in my resume.
> 
> Planning to buy ticket to melbourne in couple of days. Lets see how things work out.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Best of luck for your future plans.

Since you must have been done with all your research regarding things to be done after getting the grant. Will it be possible for you to list down things to be done before flying to Oz and after landing. 

I suppose it would serve as a guideline for people who would be getting grants in near future

I know it's going to be a detailed one as most of your previous posts have been


----------



## Supersid228

AbbasHosseini said:


> just tell them exactly what you said in your previous post. be honest and tell them the truth, but in a very short paragraph.
> 
> they know quite well how employment in countries like yours and mine work and how people sometimes rely on on-call duties, and how a lot of people get paid in cash instead of proper payslips etc. nothing to worry.
> 
> is this asked by your CO or team 13?


It is asked by team13 and do u think i should tell them the way i said it above or i should consult a immi lawyer for better advice?


----------



## Aussie99

*benifits*

What are the immediate Benifits that can be claimed from the government once you land in Australia.
For a family with one child


----------



## Logical Bug

Aussie99 said:


> What are the immediate Benifits that can be claimed from the government once you land in Australia.
> For a family with one child



Here is the estimate calculator link:

https://www.centrelink.gov.au/RateEstimatorsWeb/publicUserCombinedStart.do

Under "Estimate your payment rate(s)" choose, Estimate Centrelink Rates only and Continue. On upcoming pages, keep the fields blank where you don't have anything to enter. 

On a subsequent page, Payment Type list will be shown. Most likely, we need to select Carer Payment or Parenting Payment (try both one by one) and you will get a high level estimate before you.

Best Regards ...


----------



## AbbasHosseini

persian90 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also waiting for Grant and it is crazy. I can't be bothered putting signature so in short summary:
> I am 23, Born in Iran, studied in Australia since I was 17. I have lodge for 189 on the 10th of May. Co allocated after a month and all documents and everything got resolved and sent for security check on the 21st of June. I have been waiting since then and the only update was they asked me about my primary school and high school detail like two months ago.
> My immigration agent contacted them but yet no grant after nearly 6 months. I am in Australia and have been here all my adult life (since I was 17). No work experience to be worried about the gap but still no grant which is really stupid I think.
> 
> My friend is also waiting he applied with subclass 190 and his case is different. He is 30 and did hid PhD in Australia so he does have more background checking i guess. But he applied under 190 which has faster processing and only applied a week later than me in May and his CO was allocated and docs sent to be checked for security on a similar time-frame.
> 
> I would like Iranians to update here about their status because this is getting ridiculous.
> 
> Also I heard some iranian girls did not have to go through security check and got grant in 3-4 months. I also heard 2 months ago on an Iranian radio channel here that average grant time waiting for Iranians is about 6 months but it does not seem to be the case here..
> 
> any ideas?



being in australia has nothing to do with your visa. the whole point of security check is to make sure that an applicant is not a threat to australias national security, directly, or indirectly. 

People from very high risk countries like iran, pakistan, babgladesh, iraq, syria etc all undergo this process. it takes a minimum of 8 months up to 24 months. 

For iranians, 189 and 190 is exactly the same. I have seen 189 male applicants from Iran who got their grants in 8-11 months AFTER CO allocation. in fact i saw 2 yesterday migranthelp dot come 

ASIO does not care about your criminal records , or your employment, or how long you have lived in austrlaia or how many citizenships or residency permits you have. they just wanna make sure you are not a risk. this process takes 8-24 months and some people get it faster and no one knows why. 

for example, a couple of offshore iranians lodged 189 in december and got their grants. but a few other iranians who lodged ONSHORE 190 subclass have been waiting for more than a year and still no grants. 

being onshore or offshore has absolutely nothing to do with your security check. being employed and unemployed also has nothing to do with you. 

I think your visa will be granted sometime after May 2014

by the way, that radio channel is WRONG. the average grant time for iranians is 1 year or more. I have never ever seen anyone from iran ( male applicant) being granted a visa sooner than that and I have been to many iranian forums. I think the fastest I have seen was 10 months but exceptions are always there


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Supersid228 said:


> It is asked by team13 and do u think i should tell them the way i said it above or i should consult a immi lawyer for better advice?


bro i suggest you speak to an agent if you have the time and money for it. or a few seniors on thos forum . they are pretty good


----------



## vinnie88

persian90 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also waiting for Grant and it is crazy. I can't be bothered putting signature so in short summary:
> I am 23, Born in Iran, studied in Australia since I was 17. I have lodge for 189 on the 10th of May. Co allocated after a month and all documents and everything got resolved and sent for security check on the 21st of June. I have been waiting since then and the only update was they asked me about my primary school and high school detail like two months ago.


you bother enough to write one paragraph about your immigration history and your friends but don't even take the time to update your signature. 

people can help you so much better and easier by reading your signature than scanning 200 words to catch up your timeline.


----------



## Supersid228

vinnie88 said:


> you bother enough to write one paragraph about your immigration history and your friends but don't even take the time to update your signature.
> 
> people can help you so much better and easier by reading your signature than scanning 200 words to catch up your timeline.


Vinnie can u suggest anything on my issue.


----------



## expatdude

Logical_Bug,

Can you please put your timeline in your signature so that we knows each other time line thanks


----------



## khanash

i have lodged my application on 25th of october and i have answered a question wrongly...is there a way i can upload a formof correction or something before the case officer is allocated...i m too worried as the consequences cud be serious....i had applied for student visa 12 years back and while filling the form i filled the answer as no i have never been rejected australian visa before.i thought they were asking for 10 years history....now while filling the form 1221 and 80 i realized my mistake......and if i fill in right details now will i be in their bad books...
and plz tell me the procedure????anybody plz


----------



## Supersid228

khanash said:


> i have lodged my application on 25th of october and i have answered a question wrongly...is there a way i can upload a formof correction or something before the case officer is allocated...i m too worried as the consequences cud be serious....i had applied for student visa 12 years back and while filling the form i filled the answer as no i have never been rejected australian visa before.i thought they were asking for 10 years history....now while filling the form 1221 and 80 i realized my mistake......and if i fill in right details now will i be in their bad books...
> and plz tell me the procedure????anybody plz


Better way is to consult some agent and ask him, and its not late u can tell the department **** happens with everyone


----------



## bhura

Complaint lodged at IGIS website


----------



## indiference

Dear Comrades, 

Will appreciate a little advice, i have been waiting for my internal checks to be completed since Nov 2012, i know that these checks are conducted by an external australian body which can be contacted for the relevant follow-up, i suppose max 3 times. I seek your advice and will appreciate if anyone can provide the contact details of the respective department to be contacted for such followup. 
Thanks to all in advance


----------



## persian90

*timeline*

Thank you guys specially Abbas for your reply.

I agree the background check does not depend on whether your are onshore or offshore but it does depend on employment (which is why many had to explain about the gap in their employment, age and whether they got their bachelor/masters degree here or overseas). I have never seen anyone waiting longer than 18 months (for older sub classes 885 or something) and now waiting longer than 6 months for 190 from (iranian applicants).

I found the linke on the SBS radio channel and sent you a private message. According to the immigration agent who deals with Iranians, it has been faster than before as they are trying to encourage people to apply legally and avoid being a refugee. The average timeline is 6-9months and there were cases of receiving grant after 1-2 months of CO allocation!

Girls are generally more lucky and I have never heard from a girl having to wait for longer than 6 months. It used to be about 6months in old subclasses and less than 6months for current applicants.

Some of them do not have to do security check! which is why it takes less time to receive grant. 

I believe they have to stick to the timeline because specially for onshore applicants which they give medicare card and.. they would be in more trouble dealing with them. I hope we all get it ASAP.


----------



## persian90

I just checked other forums suggested by you guys to check . Firstly, many people there were old subclass applicant. Applications before 189,190 take longer because of the priority processing involved and the time frame of 18 months. So we should only compare 189,190.

Dear Abbas, I checked the forum you told me. Most of the people were on old subclass and/or had long employment. As you can see there many have employment check or some questions about their gap , which I won't have as I am still studying. Another thing was the applicants on that forum had a long wait for CO allocation or medical and PCC clearance. 

In my case and my friend. We got CO allocated after a month and since we gave all documents beforehand, the case officer told my agent that she is sending the docs now for security check to ASIO and I gave her all additional documents she requested as she was contacting us everyday (meaning that my medical and pcc is cleared). Same thing happened to my friend so there was no delay here for steps prior to background check. This is why I think it should be within 12 months for my 189 and 6 months for my friend under 190.


----------



## roposh

Steyn said:


> Best of luck for your future plans.
> 
> Since you must have been done with all your research regarding things to be done after getting the grant. Will it be possible for you to list down things to be done before flying to Oz and after landing.
> 
> I suppose it would serve as a guideline for people who would be getting grants in near future
> 
> I know it's going to be a detailed one as most of your previous posts have been


Hi Steyn!
Yaar, I am still figuring it out myself. Probably close to my flying date when I would have done everything, I'd be able to share the details in a better manner.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## bhura

indiference said:


> Dear Comrades,
> 
> Will appreciate a little advice, i have been waiting for my internal checks to be completed since Nov 2012, i know that these checks are conducted by an external australian body which can be contacted for the relevant follow-up, i suppose max 3 times. I seek your advice and will appreciate if anyone can provide the contact details of the respective department to be contacted for such followup.
> Thanks to all in advance


Comrade
You can lodge your complaint with IGIS online if you have one year completed after visa applied 
Here is the link
Inspector General of Intelligence and Security 
I have complained as I finished one year straightaway 

Regards


----------



## Impatient22

expatdude said:


> Logical_Bug,
> 
> Can you please put your timeline in your signature so that we knows each other time line thanks



Logical Bug is my wife... !! so same timeline


----------



## bukhari

on another forum, i saw 4 people got their Med calls today from 175/176 tribe.. 2 of them were of August-2012 CO Assigned (Form 80 submission).


----------



## bukhari

bhura said:


> Comrade
> You can lodge your complaint with IGIS online if you have one year completed after visa applied
> Here is the link
> Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> I have complained as I finished one year straightaway
> 
> Regards


My Experience so far says (also mentioned in IGIS site and emails).. its not much of use and emailing them isn't going to help in any way. It's more like steroid shot which lowers down the anxiety for few days..


----------



## Impatient22

roposh said:


> Nuked! must be enjoying the cool breeze in Sydney now


Nope, no cool breeze... Summers just started in Sydney


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> 12 months processing time is completed today
> Planning to lodge complaint with IGIS
> Seniors advise requested


12 months after CO allocation or after submitting last document requested by CO?


----------



## emran

Hi Guys,

Do you have to get a confirmation letter from the immigration when you decide to move away from a state on 190 visa? If you don't get a job or your family is unable to settle in the state? So by the time you apply for Australian Citizenship after 4 years you can give proof to support your action of not staying in the state for 2 years.


----------



## SMShoaib

Impatient22 said:


> Logical Bug is my wife... !! so same timeline


What about Millennium_Bug? Any relationship with him


----------



## coolkhu

Updated the signature..Thanks to Almighty ALLAH.

Thanks to all who are sharing their suggestions/ideas/experience, though I did join recently but still lots of good set of knowledge in this forum.


----------



## nuked

Friends,

Landed in Sydney, time around 9.30 pm, Pakistan time 3.30pm afternoon, although people say its hot here, but its 18 degrees, and still cold for KHItes.. my advise, dont come in short sleeves. 

later updates will post in coming days, settling down.

Cheers..


----------



## Steyn

roposh said:


> Hi Steyn!
> Yaar, I am still figuring it out myself. Probably close to my flying date when I would have done everything, I'd be able to share the details in a better manner.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Looking forward to it


----------



## expatdude

Impatient22 said:


> Logical Bug is my wife... !! so same timeline


 I thought another applicant from lahor . Ok thanks bro for update


----------



## expatdude

SMShoaib said:


> What about Millennium_Bug? Any relationship with him


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Friends,
> 
> Landed in Sydney, time around 9.30 pm, Pakistan time 3.30pm afternoon, although people say its hot here, but its 18 degrees, and still cold for KHItes.. my advise, dont come in short sleeves.
> 
> later updates will post in coming days, settling down.
> 
> Cheers..


Its good to hear from you my friend. 

Looking forward to hear about your experiences. How was the flight? Have you moved alone or with the family?


----------



## Steyn

Good news guys! *GOT THE GRANT* :whoo:

My agent just told me that my grant was received yesterday. Probably, the first ever reasonable thing from him 

Right now i have very mixed kind of emotions, very much like miss universe who laughs and then very next moments starts crying, after being crowned 

It's a direct grant and needless to say it was a quick one. I front loaded everything including medical and PCC and it took slightly over one month.

Details are mentioned below:

*Occupation:* Software Engineer 261313
*NSW SS Approval*: Sept 18, 2013
*Application Lodged:* Sept 26, 2013
*Medical:* Oct 7, 2013
*CO Allocation:* Not sure, was a direct grant
*Visa Grant:* Nov 1, 2013

Would like to thank people on this forum who have been a great help. I wish best of luck to all applicants and i hope they also get a speedy grant :amen:


----------



## N.Ali

Steyn said:


> Good news guys! *GOT THE GRANT* :whoo:
> 
> My agent just told me that my grant was received yesterday. Probably, the first ever reasonable thing from him
> 
> Right now i have very mixed kind of emotions, very much like miss universe who laughs and then very next moments starts crying, after being crowned
> 
> It's a direct grant and needless to say it was a quick one. I front loaded everything including medical and PCC and it took slightly over one month.
> 
> Details are mentioned below:
> 
> *Occupation:* Software Engineer 261313
> *NSW SS Approval*: Sept 18, 2013
> *Application Lodged:* Sept 26, 2013
> *Medical:* Oct 7, 2013
> *CO Allocation:* Not sure, was a direct grant
> *Visa Grant:* Nov 1, 2013
> 
> Would like to thank people on this forum who have been a great help. I wish best of luck to all applicants and i hope they also get a speedy grant :amen:


congrats bro...


----------



## N.Ali

It seems that another 189 applicant (sahrear) from BD got his grant.

Lets see who will break the ice from pakistan in 189 subclass.


----------



## SMShoaib

Steyn said:


> Good news guys! *GOT THE GRANT* :whoo:


Congratulation Bro for your grant and best of luck for your future


----------



## SMShoaib

N.Ali said:


> It seems that another 189 applicant (sahrear) from BD got his grant.
> 
> Lets see who will break the ice from pakistan in 189 subclass.


History suggests that BD applicants average timeline is relatively (2-3 months) shorter than Pakistani average timeline.
Best of luck all the applicants


----------



## bhashmi

Steyn said:


> Good news guys! *GOT THE GRANT* :whoo:
> 
> My agent just told me that my grant was received yesterday. Probably, the first ever reasonable thing from him
> 
> Right now i have very mixed kind of emotions, very much like miss universe who laughs and then very next moments starts crying, after being crowned
> 
> It's a direct grant and needless to say it was a quick one. I front loaded everything including medical and PCC and it took slightly over one month.
> 
> Details are mentioned below:
> 
> *Occupation:* Software Engineer 261313
> *NSW SS Approval*: Sept 18, 2013
> *Application Lodged:* Sept 26, 2013
> *Medical:* Oct 7, 2013
> *CO Allocation:* Not sure, was a direct grant
> *Visa Grant:* Nov 1, 2013
> 
> Would like to thank people on this forum who have been a great help. I wish best of luck to all applicants and i hope they also get a speedy grant :amen:




Great. Congratulation.


----------



## SMShoaib

*Summary of Medical Calls and Grants*

Month: October 2013
Visa Type: 175/176
Number of Medical Calls: 11
Number of Visa Grants: 11
Oldest CO assigned received Med Call: 02-11-2011
Newest CO assigned received Med Call: 20-08-2012
Oldest CO assigned still waiting for Med Call: 18-01-2012 (excluding FS sponsored applicants) 

Ref: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Cognos Man

Dear Nuked,

Love to see you are sharing such great moments with us. Please keep sharing.



nuked said:


> Friends,
> 
> Landed in Sydney, time around 9.30 pm, Pakistan time 3.30pm afternoon, although people say its hot here, but its 18 degrees, and still cold for KHItes.. my advise, dont come in short sleeves.
> 
> later updates will post in coming days, settling down.
> 
> Cheers..


----------



## bhura

Tired of this waiting ........
Planning to apply for Canada fswp
Anyone have any experience


----------



## expatdude

Steyn said:


> Good news guys! GOT THE GRANT :whoo:
> 
> My agent just told me that my grant was received yesterday. Probably, the first ever reasonable thing from him
> 
> Right now i have very mixed kind of emotions, very much like miss universe who laughs and then very next moments starts crying, after being crowned
> 
> It's a direct grant and needless to say it was a quick one. I front loaded everything including medical and PCC and it took slightly over one month.
> 
> Details are mentioned below:
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> NSW SS Approval: Sept 18, 2013
> Application Lodged: Sept 26, 2013
> Medical: Oct 7, 2013
> CO Allocation: Not sure, was a direct grant
> Visa Grant: Nov 1, 2013
> 
> Would like to thank people on this forum who have been a great help. I wish best of luck to all applicants and i hope they also get a speedy grant :amen:


Many many congrats for the grant & do let us know ur plan n best of luck n keep stick together.


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Tired of this waiting ........
> Planning to apply for Canada fswp
> Anyone have any experience




Do share details with us


----------



## Faani

@bhashmi Can you list all documents you submitted at the time of visa lodgment. Things like job letter, salary slips, bank statement etc...

many thanks


----------



## roposh

Steyn said:


> Good news guys! GOT THE GRANT :whoo:
> 
> My agent just told me that my grant was received yesterday. Probably, the first ever reasonable thing from him
> 
> Right now i have very mixed kind of emotions, very much like miss universe who laughs and then very next moments starts crying, after being crowned
> 
> It's a direct grant and needless to say it was a quick one. I front loaded everything including medical and PCC and it took slightly over one month.
> 
> Details are mentioned below:
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> NSW SS Approval: Sept 18, 2013
> Application Lodged: Sept 26, 2013
> Medical: Oct 7, 2013
> CO Allocation: Not sure, was a direct grant
> Visa Grant: Nov 1, 2013
> 
> Would like to thank people on this forum who have been a great help. I wish best of luck to all applicants and i hope they also get a speedy grant :amen:


Heartiest congratulations to you Steyn!..
So happy for u....  
Yesterday u were asking me about preparations and now I am asking u about ur plans 
when are u flying mate?

Regards
Roposh


----------



## usman.shahid

Steyn said:


> Good news guys! *GOT THE GRANT* :whoo:
> 
> My agent just told me that my grant was received yesterday. Probably, the first ever reasonable thing from him
> 
> Right now i have very mixed kind of emotions, very much like miss universe who laughs and then very next moments starts crying, after being crowned
> 
> It's a direct grant and needless to say it was a quick one. I front loaded everything including medical and PCC and it took slightly over one month.
> 
> Details are mentioned below:
> 
> *Occupation:* Software Engineer 261313
> *NSW SS Approval*: Sept 18, 2013
> *Application Lodged:* Sept 26, 2013
> *Medical:* Oct 7, 2013
> *CO Allocation:* Not sure, was a direct grant
> *Visa Grant:* Nov 1, 2013
> 
> Would like to thank people on this forum who have been a great help. I wish best of luck to all applicants and i hope they also get a speedy grant :amen:


can u please tell me which team your case was assigned to and your CO initials by asking from your consultant. i am waiting for last 3 months. thanks.


----------



## imranhassan852

HELLO EVERYONE

my visa application has finally been lodged and I have attached docs as well. Plz guide me whether I need to attach following docs as well:
1. Form 80
2- My CNIC
3- Salary slip & Tax deduction certificate

further, do I neeed to attach color scanned copy of original docs or attested copy as well. I have attached both. List of my docs is as follows:
1- Passport
2- Degree
3- Transcript
4- IELTS result
5- Skills Assessment
6- Marriage Certificate (Urdu & English)
7- Experience Letter
8- Appointment Letter
9- Driving License
10- Engineering Counsil Registration
11- Wife & Kid passport
12- Child Birth Certificate
13- B-Form
14- Wife's english language letter from University

is there anything else to be attached?


----------



## Impatient22

SMShoaib said:


> What about Millennium_Bug? Any relationship with him


hahaha.... nope  ek hi bug kafi hai bhayee 

congrts Steyn for ur speedy grant...! all the best


----------



## roposh

imranhassan852 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE
> 
> my visa application has finally been lodged and I have attached docs as well. Plz guide me whether I need to attach following docs as well:
> 1. Form 80
> 2- My CNIC
> 3- Salary slip & Tax deduction certificate
> 
> further, do I neeed to attach color scanned copy of original docs or attested copy as well. I have attached both. List of my docs is as follows:
> 1- Passport
> 2- Degree
> 3- Transcript
> 4- IELTS result
> 5- Skills Assessment
> 6- Marriage Certificate (Urdu & English)
> 7- Experience Letter
> 8- Appointment Letter
> 9- Driving License
> 10- Engineering Counsil Registration
> 11- Wife & Kid passport
> 12- Child Birth Certificate
> 13- B-Form
> 14- Wife's english language letter from University
> 
> is there anything else to be attached?


Yes imran its better to upload as many docs as possible.. Also if u r 190 applicant, upload form 80.. pcc ..medicals..tax certificates etc..this will increase ur chances of direct grant. 
Which state have u been nominated from?
U can also make a family album and upload in the proof of family unit category.
And color scans are fine.


----------



## syeralia

SMShoaib said:


> *Summary of Medical Calls and Grants*
> 
> Month: October 2013
> Visa Type: 175/176
> Number of Medical Calls: 11
> Number of Visa Grants: 11
> Oldest CO assigned received Med Call: 02-11-2011
> Newest CO assigned received Med Call: 20-08-2012
> Oldest CO assigned still waiting for Med Call: 18-01-2012 (excluding FS sponsored applicants)
> 
> Ref: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Nice work Shoaib keep doing the good works May we all have our grant at earliest


----------



## shabi.durrani

*Anzsco 222311.*

Hi 
I am applying for Financial Investment Adviser - ANZSCO 222311.
kindly help me to prepare my Job description accordingly to this category.
kindly send me in mail if possible.


----------



## msohaibkhan

shabi.durrani said:


> Hi
> I am applying for Financial Investment Adviser - ANZSCO 222311.
> kindly help me to prepare my Job description accordingly to this category.
> kindly send me in mail if possible.


Hi Shabi

The following link to the earlier post by one of our forum member would be helpful to you in this regard

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis-481.html#post1851522


----------



## imranhassan852

roposh said:


> Yes imran its better to upload as many docs as possible.. Also if u r 190 applicant, upload form 80.. pcc ..medicals..tax certificates etc..this will increase ur chances of direct grant.
> Which state have u been nominated from?
> U can also make a family album and upload in the proof of family unit category.
> And color scans are fine.


 DEAR ROPOSH,

i have applied for 189. Does this need form 80 or Form 80 is only for 190?
and what is meant by GRANT?


----------



## Steyn

roposh said:


> Heartiest congratulations to you Steyn!..
> So happy for u....
> Yesterday u were asking me about preparations and now I am asking u about ur plans
> when are u flying mate?
> 
> Regards
> Roposh


Thanks a lot guys. It really means a lot to me 

I'm planning to fly in February. Actually, i was expecting my grant by the end of next week. That's why asked you regarding your preparations so that can start preparing upfront


----------



## Steyn

usman.shahid said:


> can u please tell me which team your case was assigned to and your CO initials by asking from your consultant. i am waiting for last 3 months. thanks.


It was MG from team 4


----------



## registerme

usman.shahid said:


> can u please tell me which team your case was assigned to and your CO initials by asking from your consultant. i am waiting for last 3 months. thanks.



1. Do you have long travel history? countries? 

2. Were you contacted by team 13 ever?


----------



## roposh

imranhassan852 said:


> DEAR ROPOSH,
> 
> i have applied for 189. Does this need form 80 or Form 80 is only for 190?
> and what is meant by GRANT?


Its advisable to upload form 80 irrespective of your visa subclass. However, since you are applying for 189 so I would suggest you to not undertake PCC and Meds unless your CO specifically asks for it.

Grant means the visa grant. When we say that 'wish you a speedy grant' then it means wishing that you get your immigration visa soon.

Hope this helps.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## registerme

imranhassan852 said:


> DEAR ROPOSH,
> 
> i have applied for 189. Does this need form 80 or Form 80 is only for 190?
> and what is meant by GRANT?


Form 80 is more important for 189 than 190. 

Welcome to the waiting club. 

Contacted by team 13 yet?


----------



## msohaibkhan

I have found this helpful piece of info specially for those who are preparing to fly to Australia or who have just landed there. Though it is compiled by the Indian organisation for its members, but is equally applicable to all the immigrants in general. Cheers


----------



## msohaibkhan

I have found this helpful piece of info specially for those who are preparing to fly to Australia or who have just landed there. Though it is compiled by the Indian organisation for its members, but is equally applicable to all the immigrants in general. Cheers


----------



## imranhassan852

registerme said:


> Form 80 is more important for 189 than 190.
> 
> Welcome to the waiting club.
> 
> Contacted by team 13 yet?


No I am not contacted by any team yet. I lodged on 29-Oct-13.
About Form 80: will i attach my form 80, my wife's and my kids or it will be only mine?
plus, last page is to be signed and then attach it like other documents. isnt it?

kindly reply with some details.


----------



## imranhassan852

roposh said:


> Its advisable to upload form 80 irrespective of your visa subclass. However, since you are applying for 189 so I would suggest you to not undertake PCC and Meds unless your CO specifically asks for it.
> 
> Grant means the visa grant. When we say that 'wish you a speedy grant' then it means wishing that you get your immigration visa soon.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


thanks a lot Roposh.

method of uploading form 80 is the same as other docs? just sign last page, scan and upload?


----------



## syeralia

any one 189er here from team 2 co initial LC


----------



## nsahmed

if it helps anyone .. i applied for 190 visa and got through my VETASSESS in 3 months ... state nomination (ACT in my case) in 3 weeks.. and then the visa process took less than 2 months (including medical, police clearance etc etc). I received my confirmation and visa grant in September... and im planning to move there with my wife in July 2014.
So all in all my whole process was done in under 6 months. Maybe i got lucky  ... but what really helped was the fact that i was on top of it and had pretty much all my paper work and documents ready


----------



## ali_sajjad86

nsahmed said:


> if it helps anyone .. i applied for 190 visa and got through my VETASSESS in 3 months ... state nomination (ACT in my case) in 3 weeks.. and then the visa process took less than 2 months (including medical, police clearance etc etc). I received my confirmation and visa grant in September... and im planning to move there with my wife in July 2014.
> So all in all my whole process was done in under 6 months. Maybe i got lucky  ... but what really helped was the fact that i was on top of it and had pretty much all my paper work and documents ready


hey. congrats!
I just recently in early october applied for 189 . Just wanted to know after the visa is granted how much time does the department gives to land in 1st time in australia? I mean as per your timeline when is your final cut off date to land first time? If you would be kind enough to share so that i can make a rough estimate!
btw goodluck for the future mate!
All the best


----------



## nsahmed

ali_sajjad86 said:


> hey. congrats!
> I just recently in early october applied for 189 . Just wanted to know after the visa is granted how much time does the department gives to land in 1st time in australia? I mean as per your timeline when is your final cut off date to land first time? If you would be kind enough to share so that i can make a rough estimate!
> btw goodluck for the future mate!
> All the best


hey .. thanks buddy.

My visa was granted on the 10th Sept 2013 and I have until the 8th of Aug 2014 to make the first entry. After which i can leave and come back anytime before 10th Sept 2017.

Hope that helps


----------



## roposh

msohaibkhan said:


> I have found this helpful piece of info specially for those who are preparing to fly to Australia or who have just landed there. Though it is compiled by the Indian organisation for its members, but is equally applicable to all the immigrants in general. Cheers


Which info shoaib? Did u forget to paste the link or am i not able to see that on my cell phone?


----------



## thinktank

registerme said:


> Form 80 is more important for 189 than 190.
> 
> Welcome to the waiting club.
> 
> Contacted by team 13 yet?


I was contacted by team 13 in August and am still waiting. When were you contacted and what is the status ?:wave:


----------



## msvayani

Asked the status update from my CO. This is what I got:

*"Your application is still undergoing checks, I have reviewed your application and there are no documents or information pending from your side."*

It was an usual reply of security checks in progress but still my CO is kind enough the reply back with in 2 days always. Just noticed the team of my CO has been changed.

Previously she was in Team 4, but this time she replied back from Team 23.


----------



## msohaibkhan

roposh said:


> Which info shoaib? Did u forget to paste the link or am i not able to see that on my cell phone?


Perhaps you are not able to see that on cell phone as it is a PDF file attached with my post.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

This morning I have saw a dream that I got grant and i was like on the top of the world but then my eyes opened and i realized i am sleeping on my bed with the same room mate on my right hand side sleeping on his bed and it was around 5 am lol hope we will get grants someday in reality hahaha


----------



## Waqar Hemani

nsahmed said:


> if it helps anyone .. i applied for 190 visa and got through my VETASSESS in 3 months ... state nomination (ACT in my case) in 3 weeks.. and then the visa process took less than 2 months (including medical, police clearance etc etc). I received my confirmation and visa grant in September... and im planning to move there with my wife in July 2014.
> So all in all my whole process was done in under 6 months. Maybe i got lucky  ... but what really helped was the fact that i was on top of it and had pretty much all my paper work and documents ready


firstly congrats on ur visa. Secondly u r not lucky coz 190 usually take this much time only. But good that atleast someone getting visas. Dont know what 189 people hve done with diac or with australia. Now I think i have make a mistake by taking 7 each and becoming self sufficient to apply under independent category.


----------



## syeralia

Waqar Hemani said:


> firstly congrats on ur visa. Secondly u r not lucky coz 190 usually take this much time only. But good that atleast someone getting visas. Dont know what 189 people hve done with diac or with australia. Now I think i have make a mistake by taking 7 each and becoming self sufficient to apply under independent category.


No probs dear InshaAllah we all get our grants early InshaAllah


----------



## fadiexpart

Waqar Hemani said:


> firstly congrats on ur visa. Secondly u r not lucky coz 190 usually take this much time only. But good that atleast someone getting visas. Dont know what 189 people hve done with diac or with australia. Now I think i have make a mistake by taking 7 each and becoming self sufficient to apply under independent category.



uff itna gussa.....

chill kar yaar and wait with big heart ...

you will be fine in sha Allah

regards-fahad


----------



## 182994

Hi Guys. This is my first time posting here. I just wanted to know how do you get to know if your case has gone for a security check? Does the CO inform you? I emailed my CO on 7th October to find out if there was any progress in my case but did not get any response. Everything has been quiet for 1.5 months now. My timeline is as follows:

189 - 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS: 15-July-2013
Visa Lodged: 15-July-2013
Medical: 19-Aug-2013
Form 80 & 1221 Requested (Adelaide Team 13): 13-Aug-2013
Form 80 & 1221 Submitted: 26-Aug-2013
Additional Details Requested (Adelaide Team 13): 3-Sep-2013
Additional Details Submitted (Adelaide Team 13): 3-Sep-2013
CO Allocated and documents requested (Brisbane Team 34): 10-Sep-2013
Co requested documents uploaded (Brisbane Team 34): 16-Sep-2013
Additional Details Requested (Adelaide Team 13): 13-Sep-2013
Additional Details Submitted (Adelaide Team 13): 16-Sep-2013
Co requested documents acknowledged (Brisbane Team 34): 23-Sep-2013
Medical Status: "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## 182994

Hi Guys. This is my first time posting here. I just wanted to know how do you get to know if your case has gone for a security check? Does the CO inform you? I emailed my CO on 7th October to find out if there was any progress in my case but did not get any response. Everything has been quiet for 1.5 months now. My timeline is as follows:

189 - 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS: 15-July-2013
Visa Lodged: 15-July-2013
Medical: 19-Aug-2013
Form 80 & 1221 Requested (Adelaide Team 13): 13-Aug-2013
Form 80 & 1221 Submitted: 26-Aug-2013
Additional Details Requested (Adelaide Team 13): 3-Sep-2013
Additional Details Submitted (Adelaide Team 13): 3-Sep-2013
CO Allocated and documents requested (Brisbane Team 34): 10-Sep-2013
Co requested documents uploaded (Brisbane Team 34): 16-Sep-2013
Additional Details Requested (Adelaide Team 13): 13-Sep-2013
Additional Details Submitted (Adelaide Team 13): 16-Sep-2013
Co requested documents acknowledged (Brisbane Team 34): 23-Sep-2013
Medical Status: "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## usman.shahid

i applied for 190 visa on 2nd Aug 2013 and still waiting for 3 months for the grant...when i ask CO about the status of my application he gives standard general reply. Interesting point is that i had also applied 189 visa in Dec 2012 and more interesting point is that my CO for both applications is same  from team 2. Don't know whats going on as I have seen that it is taking on average 2 months for 190 grant for Pakistanis applicants but mine has passed 3 months....any idea what could have been going behind the scences ??? i front loaded everything and CO never contacted me, i came to know about my CO when I called DIAC over phone.


----------



## ali_jaff

Supersid228 said:


> I think no harm telling them abt that job but wht if they say y u did mention that u were looking for job before? Pls help me thanks


I had some period where i worked the same way as you did and I rold my CO that during that period I was providing Independent consultation to clients on requirment basis.


----------



## Supersid228

But here situation is different i didnt tell her but when they asked then i clearified how i occupied my time by telling about my cash at hand jobs i dont know now how they gonna see things i am sure i have come to the negative sides now


----------



## roposh

usman.shahid said:


> i applied for 190 visa on 2nd Aug 2013 and still waiting for 3 months for the grant...when i ask CO about the status of my application he gives standard general reply. Interesting point is that i had also applied 189 visa in Dec 2012 and more interesting point is that my CO for both applications is same  from team 2. Don't know whats going on as I have seen that it is taking on average 2 months for 190 grant for Pakistanis applicants but mine has passed 3 months....any idea what could have been going behind the scences ??? i front loaded everything and CO never contacted me, i came to know about my CO when I called DIAC over phone.


Looking at the general timeline of Pakistani applicants, you should have got the grant by now since you have front loaded all the docs. However, dont forget there have been many instances where 190 applicants got grant in 4/5 months too.

So I would suggest you to be patient and pray that your case gets finalized soon because there is nothing much that you can do now except praying.

Also, how many docs have you frontloaded in total? How strong do you think your case is? Do you work for a big well known company or rather a small one? I am asking this because all these factors have an impact on your case decision.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## usman.shahid

roposh said:


> Looking at the general timeline of Pakistani applicants, you should have got the grant by now since you have front loaded all the docs. However, dont forget there have been many instances where 190 applicants got grant in 4/5 months too.
> 
> So I would suggest you to be patient and pray that your case gets finalized soon because there is nothing much that you can do now except praying.
> 
> Also, how many docs have you frontloaded in total? How strong do you think your case is? Do you work for a big well known company or rather a small one? I am asking this because all these factors have an impact on your case decision.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



i have worked for large companies...also currently working with large MNC, in total I have worked for 3 companies. I uploaded reasonable documents like experience letter from HR, reference letter from manager, bank statements, income tax documents but not salary slips, appointment letters, promotion letters, company badge etc..may be this is causing delay. should i now upload appointment letters and promotion letters ? what you suggest?


----------



## roposh

usman.shahid said:


> i have worked for large companies...also currently working with large MNC, in total I have worked for 3 companies. I uploaded reasonable documents like experience letter from HR, reference letter from manager, bank statements, income tax documents but not salary slips, appointment letters, promotion letters, company badge etc..may be this is causing delay. should i now upload appointment letters and promotion letters ? what you suggest?


I think you should upload as many documents as possible to support your claim. 
Having said that, with the set of documents tha tyou have already provided I am pretty confident that you will get your grant soon.

It is possible that you CO might have gone for a month long leave or there could also be any other reason for that. However, rest assured that you will get your grant soon. So dont worry about it and utlize your team by preparing for the challenges ahead i.e. post grant challenges.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## registerme

reginald said:


> Hi Guys. This is my first time posting here. I just wanted to know how do you get to know if your case has gone for a security check? Does the CO inform you? I emailed my CO on 7th October to find out if there was any progress in my case but did not get any response. Everything has been quiet for 1.5 months now. My timeline is as follows:
> 
> 189 - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS: 15-July-2013
> Visa Lodged: 15-July-2013
> Medical: 19-Aug-2013
> Form 80 & 1221 Requested (Adelaide Team 13): 13-Aug-2013
> Form 80 & 1221 Submitted: 26-Aug-2013
> Additional Details Requested (Adelaide Team 13): 3-Sep-2013
> Additional Details Submitted (Adelaide Team 13): 3-Sep-2013
> CO Allocated and documents requested (Brisbane Team 34): 10-Sep-2013
> Co requested documents uploaded (Brisbane Team 34): 16-Sep-2013
> Additional Details Requested (Adelaide Team 13): 13-Sep-2013
> Additional Details Submitted (Adelaide Team 13): 16-Sep-2013
> Co requested documents acknowledged (Brisbane Team 34): 23-Sep-2013
> Medical Status: "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."



Team 13 = security check = Wait for 12+ months... 

Good luck ; )


----------



## emran

Hi Roposh,

Bro, does it take time to get invited for a State which is not much populated like NT?

I have applied for NT sponsorship on 25th October and as I think I might get invite in December do you think they would take time as I don't think many people would go to NT? 

My points are 60 on 190 visa 263111. Do you think 60 points are enough or I should try to get better band in IELTS?

Thanks,


----------



## roposh

emran said:


> Hi Roposh,
> 
> Bro, does it take time to get invited for a State which is not much populated like NT?
> 
> I have applied for NT sponsorship on 25th October and as I think I might get invite in December do you think they would take time as I don't think many people would go to NT?
> 
> My points are 60 on 190 visa 263111. Do you think 60 points are enough or I should try to get better band in IELTS?
> 
> Thanks,


Emran!
Don't worry about the invitation as In order to get invited under visa subclass 190, you first need to get the nomination from the state. If you get the nomination from state then you'll automatically get the invitation in skillselect.

Be advised that not every application submitted for state nomination is accepted, infact of late there have been more rejection cases then approved one's. So if you think that you can do better in IELTS then there is no harm in trying that.

Please also note that you need to have atleast 55 points only to be elgible to apply for state nomination. Beyond that, it really doesn't matter for state nomination if you have 60/65 or 70 points for that matter. your application for nomination will not be decided based on these points but against the criteria mentioned by the sponsoring state.

Hope this helps.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

Ap to full consultant ban gaye hain.. MashAllah.. Keep up the good work bro! roposh!


----------



## emran

roposh said:


> Emran!
> Don't worry about the invitation as In order to get invited under visa subclass 190, you first need to get the nomination from the state. If you get the nomination from state then you'll automatically get the invitation in skillselect.
> 
> Be advised that not every application submitted for state nomination is accepted, infact of late there have been more rejection cases then approved one's. So if you think that you can do better in IELTS then there is no harm in trying that.
> 
> Please also note that you need to have atleast 55 points only to be elgible to apply for state nomination. Beyond that, it really doesn't matter for state nomination if you have 60/65 or 70 points for that matter. your application for nomination will not be decided based on these points but against the criteria mentioned by the sponsoring state.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


 Dear Roposh,

Thanks for the detailed reply. I really understood this. Now I have a question. People who have been waiting since a year or more is it due to Security checks? CO Allocation? or both?

Also, do you think people with 70 points their visas will be processed first, or is it on first come first serve basis?

Thanks,


----------



## nuked

emran said:


> Dear Roposh,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply. I really understood this. Now I have a question. People who have been waiting since a year or more is it due to Security checks? CO Allocation? or both?
> 
> Also, do you think people with 70 points their visas will be processed first, or is it on first come first serve basis?
> 
> Thanks,


It is first come first serve on the specific class you apply in. But each class has priority over each other.

- 190 has precedence over 189

All the best!


----------



## Logical Bug

Nuked,

Your initial comments after reaching Aus were important i.e. its rather cold at nights in Sydney. Kindly share other things you observed. We (Impatient and family) are flying around November 20, and your experience is a must to know ....


----------



## nuked

Logical Bug said:


> Nuked,
> 
> Your initial comments after reaching Aus were important i.e. its rather cold at nights in Sydney. Kindly share other things you observed. We (Impatient and family) are flying around November 20, and your experience is a must to know ....


Yeah, I understand you guys would be waiting for my experience. I am writing that in my next post. I will try and be detailed as possible.


----------



## msaeed

Hello Everyone...

Kindly can you guys give your feedback on my queries..

I have applied for SS with WA on 28th October with 60 points..now waiting for the nomination and invite..

If I get invite and I have to apply for visa..what documents should I get ready proactively now..I have all the bank statements..experience lattes and salary slips..

My BS computer science Degree is not attested by HEC as when I got job in U.A.E I only attested it from U.A.E consulate and it worked fo me so I did not bothered to do HEC..Is it a good idea to do HEC attestation now or wait for CO if he asks.. 

What about PCC and Medicals should I do it now or wait for CO to be allocated..how long it takes for PCC from Karachi and Pakistan in general..

Any other advice will be highly appreciated and thanking every one in advance..


----------



## nuked

*Travelling to Sydney*

Hi All,

*Karachi Airport Departure*

Arrive well before time at the airport check-in atleast 2.5 hours, Please keep at least 3 copies of your visa grant letter, once you are checking in on Thai/Emirates or whichever, they will collect the grant letter, verify the visa with VEVO and Put an OK to Board Stamp.

You then hand over luggage, and proceed to immigration, they will keep the grant letter with "OK to Board" stamp, and put exit on your passport and let you go to the departure lounge.

*Karachi - Dubai - Aus, Emirates*
Pleasant short flight 1 hr 45 mins, goes in a blink of an eye, I recommend to take the flight on a time where you get a short connecting period, as the next leg will be around 14 hours non stop flying from Dubai to Sydney, 
or in some cases It goes Dubai to BKK to Sydney 
or Dubai to Perth to Sydney 

If you destination is Melbourne, I would simply replace Sydney with Melbourne in above Emirates flights and add about 1 hour more to the journey.

It seems nice.. but it gets really tiring on one seat, and in one plane where you cannot do much.

*Karachi - BKK - Aus, Thai*
First leg, 4.5 hours, official flying from Karachi local time, 12.15 midnight, but it flies at 12.35 minimum. overall effect Your stay in BKK even shorter, sometimes its good sometimes if you need to freshen up it can get too rushy.

BKK airport is really long. and not too passenger friendly like Dubai one, you will have to ask people where is your flight gate, you will be issued a boarding pass for this leg from Karachi only.

I had Skype credit so Planned to inform my family once I landed in BKK, but the delay at KHI and long long airport at BKK made me almost miss my flight as I stopped over to collect free wifi password assuming I had plenty time left. I had to run to the gate.

BKK - Sydney, flies on time BKK time 8.15 AM, plane is a boeing 787 comfortable big space seats unlike emirates and the first KHI-BKK leg where they had airbus which has too crammed seats. BKK-Sydney leg has less passengers, I got 3 seats to myself and got short naps on the way. You get excellent muslim meal. plus all kinds of beverages, any number of times you need, even the imported beverages.. if you know what I mean  . 

*Karachi - BKK - Aus, Cathay*
Some friends here are using this route, but the wait at BKK and or Thailand airport for 10 hours or 18 hours would seem an easy task, but I wouldnt recommend it. as my 14-15 hours flight was not an easy experience too.

*Sydney Airport*
I dont know if any flights come in day from Karachi- I am sure they would, but a day time at sydney can be more relaxing and enjoying.

On your BKK-Sydney or any flight coming to Australia passengers are handed over PIC (Passenger information card). I recommend dont take any eatables with you. if you do, make sure it is sealed pack, and has its contents printed on it.

Right after landing Immigration is pretty smooth, You then move down to the conveyor belt to collect your luggage, and next step is quarantine, they scan your bags for any food items groceries etc. no milks/fruits/vegetables or anything. these will be discarded by the quarantine team if found, dont hesitate marking on the PIC if you have eatables even from the plane, if they get to know later or are angry with previous passenger the frustration may end up getting you issued a fine. from fellow Pakistanis here I have heard they sometimes allow you to bring in Shan foods masla packets, but sometimes dont, so you never know.

*Exit*

Right after exit you will find taxis and visitors lounge where your friends and families can pick you up. You can buy a SIM from there too. If you arrive really late, that is around 10.30-11ish sydney time, you might find the shops closed. atleast that was the case in my time on friday night around 10 pm.

*SIM CARD & PHONE*

Please bring a smart phone with 4g support with you. Buy a boost mobile connection, it uses telstra network on the back and offers, unlimited australia calling for a month for 40$ any network landline or mobile. Telstra is the best network here but is expensive if SIM bought directly , boost has some special link with telstra. and it offers 3GB data allowance in the package too. Data package is very very handy especially for navigation here and it is the most important need in a new city like Sydney where everything is available on your smart phone.

*Heading to your home/accommodation*

Taxis are readily available, but expensive. I had my friend pick me up so no idea how much they cost but I think I heard there is a travel expense calculator on one of rta website. not sure if it does for taxis.

*Weather*

Although its hot for local people, please put in some warm clothes, the weather here changes abruptly, it can be really sunny in a while then it becomes cloudy and might expect showers too. at night it has been cold atleast for me, its been around 15-18 degrees c since friday night I landed.

*Areas*

I am currently living in Bankstown, I am lucky enough to stay right in front of a mosque. But this isnt for long. (very long story). The place is ok to start with.

*Buying Stuff/Govt Services/Banks*
Grocery stores, and other stores normally open like a bank, except for a few and gas station shops. So your nearby grocery store or mall might close by maximum 8.00 PM completely shut, you cannot buy anything so you will have to wait next day. incase of medical emergency, i am sure hospitals cater for medicines and other things, but that I havent experienced so cannot explain much.

Govt services run 6 days a week, 

Medicare - Mon-Fri 9-5 Sat: 9:30-12:30
Centerlink - AS ABOVE
RTA - AS ABOVE

Banks: I opened my bank account on sunday, Yes Sunday, certain banks have branches open on sunday too. Centro (this is a mall) has a branch of commonwealth and westpac bank branches working on Sat & Sunday 9.30-12:30 and 10:30-12:30 respectively, while weekdays its 9-5.

You need to carry your passport and Grant notification for most Govt services. Such as Medicare and RTA

For RTA you also need to have medicare card and bank statement, RTA issues a photo id for $49.95, I am planning to get one as this can come in handy in some form of identification document instead of carrying your passport all the time.

Centerlink, assists people in getting connected with recruitment agencies, since you will be unemployed so you might want to visit them and let them know you are there to register for jobsearch help.

Mondays are mainly busy for govt services so people who said medicare and centerlink take 5-10 minutes, its not the case on monday.

Please let me know if I havent catered anything here. I am sure I have missed something. will wait for feedback.

All the best to all!


----------



## emran

Hi Nuked,

Brilliantly put everything in the piece. 

1. Can you please tell us what if someone has no one to pick up and arrive late. Should he take a hotel for the night or by the time he finds a place to go or arrange something from Pakistan?

2. How much money he should initially bring? 20K, 30K?

Thanks,


----------



## bhura

msaeed said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Kindly can you guys give your feedback on my queries..
> 
> I have applied for SS with WA on 28th October with 60 points..now waiting for the nomination and invite..
> 
> If I get invite and I have to apply for visa..what documents should I get ready proactively now..I have all the bank statements..experience lattes and salary slips..
> 
> My BS computer science Degree is not attested by HEC as when I got job in U.A.E I only attested it from U.A.E consulate and it worked fo me so I did not bothered to do HEC..Is it a good idea to do HEC attestation now or wait for CO if he asks..
> 
> What about PCC and Medicals should I do it now or wait for CO to be allocated..how long it takes for PCC from Karachi and Pakistan in general..
> 
> Any other advice will be highly appreciated and thanking every one in advance..


Maseed

You don't need to get your degree attested 
You can attach color scan copy of all your document.
Notary attestation is required only if your original document is black m white.

You can not do your medicals now, go for your medicals as soon you apply for your visa.
Same for Pcc, you can get your Pcc from Karachi in 2-3 days from relevant police station even quicker if you pay couple of thousand to them.


----------



## tevta

*Visa subclass SS176 granted*

Dear fellows, I'm pleased to inform that I have received SS176 grant today. My complete timeline is as follows:

Visa application lodged: 28th April 2012. (Vic SS-176)
CO allocated: 1st May 2012 (Team 2)
Some queries about work experience from CO: 1st Sept 2012 (I assume by this time my experience verifications and internal checks were done)
Team 13 email for form 80: 5th August 2013
Medicals front loaded: 16th Sept 2013
PCC Pakistan front loaded: 23 Sept 2013
Medical/PCC call: 30 Sept 2013
Saudi PCC uploaded: 2nd Nov 2013
Grant: 4th Nov 2013

Surprisingly in my grant latter, my CO has not mentioned the initial entry date as well as visa expiry date, nor he has mentioned my visa subclass. These things I had to confirm from my online status. Is this normal thing or I should write to my CO about this issue??

Yes, it's exciting to get the grant after about 2 years of patience and endurance but tasks ahead seem more daunting and challenging. Besides due to extra work pressure in my current job and being alone I'm not able to celebrate it :/ so I thought of sharing it on this forum. 

All the best for those waiting for their grants.

Regards


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Karachi Airport Departure*
> 
> Arrive well before time at the airport check-in atleast 2.5 hours, Please keep at least 3 copies of your visa grant letter, once you are checking in on Thai/Emirates or whichever, they will collect the grant letter, verify the visa with VEVO and Put an OK to Board Stamp.
> 
> You then hand over luggage, and proceed to immigration, they will keep the grant letter with "OK to Board" stamp, and put exit on your passport and let you go to the departure lounge.
> 
> *Karachi - Dubai - Aus, Emirates*
> Pleasant short flight 1 hr 45 mins, goes in a blink of an eye, I recommend to take the flight on a time where you get a short connecting period, as the next leg will be around 14 hours non stop flying from Dubai to Sydney,
> or in some cases It goes Dubai to BKK to Sydney
> or Dubai to Perth to Sydney
> 
> If you destination is Melbourne, I would simply replace Sydney with Melbourne in above Emirates flights and add about 1 hour more to the journey.
> 
> It seems nice.. but it gets really tiring on one seat, and in one plane where you cannot do much.
> 
> *Karachi - BKK - Aus, Thai*
> First leg, 4.5 hours, official flying from Karachi local time, 12.15 midnight, but it flies at 12.35 minimum. overall effect Your stay in BKK even shorter, sometimes its good sometimes if you need to freshen up it can get too rushy.
> 
> BKK airport is really long. and not too passenger friendly like Dubai one, you will have to ask people where is your flight gate, you will be issued a boarding pass for this leg from Karachi only.
> 
> I had Skype credit so Planned to inform my family once I landed in BKK, but the delay at KHI and long long airport at BKK made me almost miss my flight as I stopped over to collect free wifi password assuming I had plenty time left. I had to run to the gate.
> 
> BKK - Sydney, flies on time BKK time 8.15 AM, plane is a boeing 787 comfortable big space seats unlike emirates and the first KHI-BKK leg where they had airbus which has too crammed seats. BKK-Sydney leg has less passengers, I got 3 seats to myself and got short naps on the way. You get excellent muslim meal. plus all kinds of beverages, any number of times you need, even the imported beverages.. if you know what I mean  .
> 
> *Karachi - BKK - Aus, Cathay*
> Some friends here are using this route, but the wait at BKK and or Thailand airport for 10 hours or 18 hours would seem an easy task, but I wouldnt recommend it. as my 14-15 hours flight was not an easy experience too.
> 
> *Sydney Airport*
> I dont know if any flights come in day from Karachi- I am sure they would, but a day time at sydney can be more relaxing and enjoying.
> 
> On your BKK-Sydney or any flight coming to Australia passengers are handed over PIC (Passenger information card). I recommend dont take any eatables with you. if you do, make sure it is sealed pack, and has its contents printed on it.
> 
> Right after landing Immigration is pretty smooth, You then move down to the conveyor belt to collect your luggage, and next step is quarantine, they scan your bags for any food items groceries etc. no milks/fruits/vegetables or anything. these will be discarded by the quarantine team if found, dont hesitate marking on the PIC if you have eatables even from the plane, if they get to know later or are angry with previous passenger the frustration may end up getting you issued a fine. from fellow Pakistanis here I have heard they sometimes allow you to bring in Shan foods masla packets, but sometimes dont, so you never know.
> 
> *Exit*
> 
> Right after exit you will find taxis and visitors lounge where your friends and families can pick you up. You can buy a SIM from there too. If you arrive really late, that is around 10.30-11ish sydney time, you might find the shops closed. atleast that was the case in my time on friday night around 10 pm.
> 
> *SIM CARD & PHONE*
> 
> Please bring a smart phone with 4g support with you. Buy a boost mobile connection, it uses telstra network on the back and offers, unlimited australia calling for a month for 40$ any network landline or mobile. Telstra is the best network here but is expensive if SIM bought directly , boost has some special link with telstra. and it offers 3GB data allowance in the package too. Data package is very very handy especially for navigation here and it is the most important need in a new city like Sydney where everything is available on your smart phone.
> 
> *Heading to your home/accommodation*
> 
> Taxis are readily available, but expensive. I had my friend pick me up so no idea how much they cost but I think I heard there is a travel expense calculator on one of rta website. not sure if it does for taxis.
> 
> *Weather*
> 
> Although its hot for local people, please put in some warm clothes, the weather here changes abruptly, it can be really sunny in a while then it becomes cloudy and might expect showers too. at night it has been cold atleast for me, its been around 15-18 degrees c since friday night I landed.
> 
> *Areas*
> 
> I am currently living in Bankstown, I am lucky enough to stay right in front of a mosque. But this isnt for long. (very long story). The place is ok to start with.
> 
> *Buying Stuff/Govt Services/Banks*
> Grocery stores, and other stores normally open like a bank, except for a few and gas station shops. So your nearby grocery store or mall might close by maximum 8.00 PM completely shut, you cannot buy anything so you will have to wait next day. incase of medical emergency, i am sure hospitals cater for medicines and other things, but that I havent experienced so cannot explain much.
> 
> Govt services run 6 days a week,
> 
> Medicare - Mon-Fri 9-5 Sat: 9:30-12:30
> Centerlink - AS ABOVE
> RTA - AS ABOVE
> 
> Banks: I opened my bank account on sunday, Yes Sunday, certain banks have branches open on sunday too. Centro (this is a mall) has a branch of commonwealth and westpac bank branches working on Sat & Sunday 9.30-12:30 and 10:30-12:30 respectively, while weekdays its 9-5.
> 
> You need to carry your passport and Grant notification for most Govt services. Such as Medicare and RTA
> 
> For RTA you also need to have medicare card and bank statement, RTA issues a photo id for $49.95, I am planning to get one as this can come in handy in some form of identification document instead of carrying your passport all the time.
> 
> Centerlink, assists people in getting connected with recruitment agencies, since you will be unemployed so you might want to visit them and let them know you are there to register for jobsearch help.
> 
> Mondays are mainly busy for govt services so people who said medicare and centerlink take 5-10 minutes, its not the case on monday.
> 
> Please let me know if I havent catered anything here. I am sure I have missed something. will wait for feedback.
> 
> All the best to all!


thnx Nuked. Very informative post.... ok here r my questions. 

1. how strict was THAI in terms of allowing a couple of extra luggage. i m keeping my bags less than 30kg each coz there might be difference in my scale and their scale. Just to be on the safe side. 

2. for hand carry do they measure trolly bags for specified dimensions or smallest size is ok if its 7kg?

3. when u reached Bkk, ur luggage was given to u again for checkin or it was booked throughout from khi to sydney?

will shoot a couple of more questions if need be.
thnx in advance.


----------



## donshoaibuc

Hi folks,

Is there a way to convert 189 application to 190? I mean can we apply for 190 even if 189 in under process? If someone does get invite from state can he/she get refund for 189 and use that money to lodge for 190 application. Just trying to figure out the options we might have. Seniors please give your insights.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

nsahmed said:


> if it helps anyone .. i applied for 190 visa and got through my VETASSESS in 3 months ... state nomination (ACT in my case) in 3 weeks.. and then the visa process took less than 2 months (including medical, police clearance etc etc). I received my confirmation and visa grant in September... and im planning to move there with my wife in July 2014.
> So all in all my whole process was done in under 6 months. Maybe i got lucky  ... but what really helped was the fact that i was on top of it and had pretty much all my paper work and documents ready


Sorry brother dont mind my last reply on this post of urs was a bit rude. I shouldnt have hard feelings if 190 people getting it. Sorry again. Peace  and soon u will be here so :welcome: to Australia


----------



## Waqar Hemani

donshoaibuc said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Is there a way to convert 189 application to 190? I mean can we apply for 190 even if 189 in under process? If someone does get invite from state can he/she get refund for 189 and use that money to lodge for 190 application. Just trying to figure out the options we might have. Seniors please give your insights.


I want the same info as well. Anyone out here who converted 189 to 190?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

fadiexpart said:


> uff itna gussa.....
> 
> chill kar yaar and wait with big heart ...
> 
> you will be fine in sha Allah
> 
> regards-fahad


hmm


----------



## nuked

emran said:


> Hi Nuked,
> 
> Brilliantly put everything in the piece.
> 
> 1. Can you please tell us what if someone has no one to pick up and arrive late. Should he take a hotel for the night or by the time he finds a place to go or arrange something from Pakistan?
> 
> 2. How much money he should initially bring? 20K, 30K?
> 
> Thanks,


Emran,

1/ You can off course take a hotel if you dont have anyone expecting you here, but that would be expensive, best check airbnb, backpackers australia to find decent weekly accommodation.

2/ Anything in cash above 10k should be declared at the immigration here. I carried 5k and transferred the rest to my account that I opened before my arrival, it is with nabank, they have accounts that can be opened remotely once you have the visa. google nab bank please.



Impatient22 said:


> thnx Nuked. Very informative post.... ok here r my questions.
> 
> 1. how strict was THAI in terms of allowing a couple of extra luggage. i m keeping my bags less than 30kg each coz there might be difference in my scale and their scale. Just to be on the safe side.
> 
> 2. for hand carry do they measure trolly bags for specified dimensions or smallest size is ok if its 7kg?
> 
> 3. when u reached Bkk, ur luggage was given to u again for checkin or it was booked throughout from khi to sydney?
> 
> will shoot a couple of more questions if need be.
> thnx in advance.


1/ When I left home I was worried I was above 30k, but I landed 29k so I really dont know if it can be a hassle, looking at the dates you are flying, 20 Nov, I presume they might get picky reason due to peak season, or not, I really did not find anyone fighting for extra 2 -3 kgs

2/ It should not look like a huge bag and heavy, I had 8-9 kg in my hand carry but was a decent hand carry type bag that did not look bulky, apparently staff at the airport in KHI before your departure checks for oversize hand carry luggage and moves them with your huge luggage.

3/ No, I did not have to take my luggage, its airline responsibility to make sure it reaches my destination even if my flights are 2 different ones because my itinerary is clear to them. Should this be the other case one will be informed. 

No Issues will wait for all your queries. 

All the best.


----------



## mike alic

nuked said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Karachi Airport Departure*
> 
> Arrive well before time at the airport check-in atleast 2.5 hours, Please keep at least 3 copies of your visa grant letter, once you are checking in on Thai/Emirates or whichever, they will collect the grant letter, verify the visa with VEVO and Put an OK to Board Stamp.
> 
> You then hand over luggage, and proceed to immigration, they will keep the grant letter with "OK to Board" stamp, and put exit on your passport and let you go to the departure lounge.
> 
> *Karachi - Dubai - Aus, Emirates*
> Pleasant short flight 1 hr 45 mins, goes in a blink of an eye, I recommend to take the flight on a time where you get a short connecting period, as the next leg will be around 14 hours non stop flying from Dubai to Sydney,
> or in some cases It goes Dubai to BKK to Sydney
> or Dubai to Perth to Sydney
> 
> If you destination is Melbourne, I would simply replace Sydney with Melbourne in above Emirates flights and add about 1 hour more to the journey.
> 
> It seems nice.. but it gets really tiring on one seat, and in one plane where you cannot do much.
> 
> *Karachi - BKK - Aus, Thai*
> First leg, 4.5 hours, official flying from Karachi local time, 12.15 midnight, but it flies at 12.35 minimum. overall effect Your stay in BKK even shorter, sometimes its good sometimes if you need to freshen up it can get too rushy.
> 
> BKK airport is really long. and not too passenger friendly like Dubai one, you will have to ask people where is your flight gate, you will be issued a boarding pass for this leg from Karachi only.
> 
> I had Skype credit so Planned to inform my family once I landed in BKK, but the delay at KHI and long long airport at BKK made me almost miss my flight as I stopped over to collect free wifi password assuming I had plenty time left. I had to run to the gate.
> 
> BKK - Sydney, flies on time BKK time 8.15 AM, plane is a boeing 787 comfortable big space seats unlike emirates and the first KHI-BKK leg where they had airbus which has too crammed seats. BKK-Sydney leg has less passengers, I got 3 seats to myself and got short naps on the way. You get excellent muslim meal. plus all kinds of beverages, any number of times you need, even the imported beverages.. if you know what I mean  .
> 
> *Karachi - BKK - Aus, Cathay*
> Some friends here are using this route, but the wait at BKK and or Thailand airport for 10 hours or 18 hours would seem an easy task, but I wouldnt recommend it. as my 14-15 hours flight was not an easy experience too.
> 
> *Sydney Airport*
> I dont know if any flights come in day from Karachi- I am sure they would, but a day time at sydney can be more relaxing and enjoying.
> 
> On your BKK-Sydney or any flight coming to Australia passengers are handed over PIC (Passenger information card). I recommend dont take any eatables with you. if you do, make sure it is sealed pack, and has its contents printed on it.
> 
> Right after landing Immigration is pretty smooth, You then move down to the conveyor belt to collect your luggage, and next step is quarantine, they scan your bags for any food items groceries etc. no milks/fruits/vegetables or anything. these will be discarded by the quarantine team if found, dont hesitate marking on the PIC if you have eatables even from the plane, if they get to know later or are angry with previous passenger the frustration may end up getting you issued a fine. from fellow Pakistanis here I have heard they sometimes allow you to bring in Shan foods masla packets, but sometimes dont, so you never know.
> 
> *Exit*
> 
> Right after exit you will find taxis and visitors lounge where your friends and families can pick you up. You can buy a SIM from there too. If you arrive really late, that is around 10.30-11ish sydney time, you might find the shops closed. atleast that was the case in my time on friday night around 10 pm.
> 
> *SIM CARD & PHONE*
> 
> Please bring a smart phone with 4g support with you. Buy a boost mobile connection, it uses telstra network on the back and offers, unlimited australia calling for a month for 40$ any network landline or mobile. Telstra is the best network here but is expensive if SIM bought directly , boost has some special link with telstra. and it offers 3GB data allowance in the package too. Data package is very very handy especially for navigation here and it is the most important need in a new city like Sydney where everything is available on your smart phone.
> 
> *Heading to your home/accommodation*
> 
> Taxis are readily available, but expensive. I had my friend pick me up so no idea how much they cost but I think I heard there is a travel expense calculator on one of rta website. not sure if it does for taxis.
> 
> *Weather*
> 
> Although its hot for local people, please put in some warm clothes, the weather here changes abruptly, it can be really sunny in a while then it becomes cloudy and might expect showers too. at night it has been cold atleast for me, its been around 15-18 degrees c since friday night I landed.
> 
> *Areas*
> 
> I am currently living in Bankstown, I am lucky enough to stay right in front of a mosque. But this isnt for long. (very long story). The place is ok to start with.
> 
> *Buying Stuff/Govt Services/Banks*
> Grocery stores, and other stores normally open like a bank, except for a few and gas station shops. So your nearby grocery store or mall might close by maximum 8.00 PM completely shut, you cannot buy anything so you will have to wait next day. incase of medical emergency, i am sure hospitals cater for medicines and other things, but that I havent experienced so cannot explain much.
> 
> Govt services run 6 days a week,
> 
> Medicare - Mon-Fri 9-5 Sat: 9:30-12:30
> Centerlink - AS ABOVE
> RTA - AS ABOVE
> 
> Banks: I opened my bank account on sunday, Yes Sunday, certain banks have branches open on sunday too. Centro (this is a mall) has a branch of commonwealth and westpac bank branches working on Sat & Sunday 9.30-12:30 and 10:30-12:30 respectively, while weekdays its 9-5.
> 
> You need to carry your passport and Grant notification for most Govt services. Such as Medicare and RTA
> 
> For RTA you also need to have medicare card and bank statement, RTA issues a photo id for $49.95, I am planning to get one as this can come in handy in some form of identification document instead of carrying your passport all the time.
> 
> Centerlink, assists people in getting connected with recruitment agencies, since you will be unemployed so you might want to visit them and let them know you are there to register for jobsearch help.
> 
> Mondays are mainly busy for govt services so people who said medicare and centerlink take 5-10 minutes, its not the case on monday.
> 
> Please let me know if I havent catered anything here. I am sure I have missed something. will wait for feedback.
> 
> All the best to all!


Thanks for sharing. Really helpful.


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Karachi Airport Departure*
> 
> Arrive well before time at the airport check-in atleast 2.5 hours, Please keep at least 3 copies of your visa grant letter, once you are checking in on Thai/Emirates or whichever, they will collect the grant letter, verify the visa with VEVO and Put an OK to Board Stamp.
> 
> You then hand over luggage, and proceed to immigration, they will keep the grant letter with "OK to Board" stamp, and put exit on your passport and let you go to the departure lounge.
> 
> *Karachi - Dubai - Aus, Emirates*
> Pleasant short flight 1 hr 45 mins, goes ........
> 
> All the best to all!


Wooh Aaye iss Forum Pe, Khuda ki Qudrat Hai... Kabhi Hum khud ko kabhi un ki post ko dekhte hain 

*Welcome Back Nuked!!!!!!!!!!!!! * So happy to see your detailed post


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Karachi Airport Departure*
> 
> Arrive well before time at the airport check-in atleast 2.5 hours, Please keep at least 3 copies of your visa grant letter, once you are checking in on Thai/Emirates or whichever, they will collect the grant letter, verify the visa with VEVO and Put an OK to Board Stamp.
> 
> You then hand over luggage, and proceed to immigration, they will keep the grant letter with "OK to Board" stamp, and put exit on your passport and let you go to the departure lounge.
> 
> ...........................
> 
> All the best to all!


Yaar after reading your post I am reconsidering flying through Qantas

Can you please elaborate this once again that what exactly are you suggesting? (in respect of taking flight from KHI to Mel)

have you gone alone or family is with you? 
Started Looking for jobs? any luck on that front?

Sorry, so many questions coming to mindeep:eep:eep:

Take your time and respond when you get time to 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## ali_jaff

Waqar Hemani said:


> I want the same info as well. Anyone out here who converted 189 to 190?


I asked the same question a while ago and the answer from one of the member was that no you cannot convert 189 to 190 but you can lodge a new 190 application in parallel to 189. Meaning new application fees.


----------



## Logical Bug

Thanks Nuked, it was really a detailed explanation and I felt as if I was watching a movie clip . Well, can you please let us know the exchange rate you bear while transferring money from local bank/cash to NAB i.e. How much Rs. did you submit and how many $ did you get in your NAB account ?


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Yaar after reading your post I am reconsidering flying through Qantas
> 
> Can you please elaborate this once again that what exactly are you suggesting? (in respect of taking flight from KHI to Mel)
> 
> have you gone alone or family is with you?
> Started Looking for jobs? any luck on that front?
> 
> Sorry, so many questions coming to mindeep:eep:eep:
> 
> Take your time and respond when you get time to
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Qantas is only cheap, but the headache, body ache and the stress of long travel you suffer will be of more cost, every minute the plane is taking to land the pain increases, but we are Pakistanis and don't understand this yet.

Check options for Thai and get the shortest flight where possible with shortest connecting difference. I moved alone and I thank Allah that I was given the guidance to select the shortest flight even though the 14 hours and the last few moments before landing were like going through the toughest time, what I am trying to explain is I was feeling like, I wanted to Jump in the last 1-2 hour it gets so tiring.

Yes, Alhamdulillah have started job hunt and I am Alhamdulillah very lucky that I have started receiving interview calls too. I cannot explain the point of excitement when I got first call, 2nd and 3rd in just 2 days i.e. Monday and Tuesday.

I am trying my best and being honest with recruiters to let them know of all my skills and my responsibilities that I have been doing in my earlier roles.

been getting positive response Alhamdulillah.

Push more and more questions.. I dont mind..

All the best!


----------



## nuked

Logical Bug said:


> Thanks Nuked, it was really a detailed explanation and I felt as if I was watching a movie clip . Well, can you please let us know the exchange rate you bear while transferring money from local bank/cash to NAB i.e. How much Rs. did you submit and how many $ did you get in your NAB account ?


I carried with me 5k Cash, at different rates, 101, 102, and 103 was the last, I dont know the rates these days. I transferred another 5k to my bank account at the rate of 103. and received 15USD less of 5k as the money comes from US these are some intermediary charges and out of my control.

Hope this helps!


----------



## nuked

Dairy products here are of really good quality! Milk, Butter, Fresh Cream.. just can't resist


----------



## Logical Bug

Once again thanks. It 's a valuable information and of great help. Just a little query, I am trying to open an account (classic account) with NAB, but it requires residential address. Since my family is going to stay at a friend's place, is it ok to provide his address here ? My concern is on the legality of providing such information ....


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Qantas is only cheap, but the headache, body ache and the stress of long travel you suffer will be of more cost, every minute the plane is taking to land the pain increases, but we are Pakistanis and don't understand this yet.
> 
> Check options for Thai and get the shortest flight where possible with shortest connecting difference. I moved alone and I thank Allah that I was given the guidance to select the shortest flight even though the 14 hours and the last few moments before landing were like going through the toughest time, what I am trying to explain is I was feeling like, I wanted to Jump in the last 1-2 hour it gets so tiring.
> 
> Yes, Alhamdulillah have started job hunt and I am Alhamdulillah very lucky that I have started receiving interview calls too. I cannot explain the point of excitement when I got first call, 2nd and 3rd in just 2 days i.e. Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> I am trying my best and being honest with recruiters to let them know of all my skills and my responsibilities that I have been doing in my earlier roles.
> 
> been getting positive response Alhamdulillah.
> 
> Push more and more questions.. I dont mind..
> 
> All the best!


Great to know that you are getting good responses  
I am sure you'll be announcing your first job very soon InshaAllah. All the very best for that :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

As for the flight options. Thanks again for the clarfication. I'll definitly check with Thai Air again for that.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Logical Bug

I got it now . For those interested, there is a link "apply for an Australian bank account" on page "http://www.nab.com.au/personal/accounts/opening-a-new-personal-account" that would serve the purpose ....


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> Dairy products here are of really good quality! Milk, Butter, Fresh Cream.. just can't resist


Hahaha!!! Enjoy... looks like what we have been hearing about Australian cows is true  

Thnx for all the posts.... they are really helping us... wanted to ask if keeping few eatable items for kids would cause any problem with the sydney customs as explained in ur earlier post?


----------



## Supersid228

I wanted to apply for 190 on top of 189 but then i thought if Allah has decided to give me grant so i will get it anyway y overdo? And for pakistani applicant they can give any excuse for delay no matter wht.


----------



## nuked

They are very picky and moody, if the passenger before you has been pleasant, or you can say the custom officer is in good mood he/she might let you go away with anything you bring, at times they get so nasty that they get you to open each and everything. my family insisted me to take shan foods with me and some biscuits but I said no, nothing on first attempt let me go and settle.

So in short I would say avoid it, or try to consume it from Karachi untill you land in sydney, rest you may or may not be required to discard it at the quarantine. Just make sure to declare it on the Passenger information card so that they don't suspect you after the scan.

All the best!


----------



## M_Asim

*F/L Medical and PCC without CO requesting it*

I am sure this question has been asked a thousand times before but search on this group didn't show much. Thanks for your patience and response (please read 3rd para if you are short on time).

I am waiting for security checks to complete since CO allocation in May 2012 for my 175. Few queries regarding education, form 80 etc in June 2013 and silence. Now I am being trasferred away from Pakistan so wanted to front load Medical & PCC (Lahore). PCC Lahore is simple i.e. go to SSP Office with 3 pics, 3 NIC copies, 1 passport and thats it - 10 minute process and they ask you to come back in 10 days.

Medical is tough. Since my CO has not requested it yet, the "organize health" link is not working on my evisa application page. How can I get forms and ID that I'll need for the medical tests? How should I get an appointment in Lahore etc. Need your advice on that. 

Thanks


----------



## nuked

M_Asim said:


> I am sure this question has been asked a thousand times before but search on this group didn't show much. Thanks for your patience and response (please read 3rd para if you are short on time).
> 
> I am waiting for security checks to complete since CO allocation in May 2012 for my 175. Few queries regarding education, form 80 etc in June 2013 and silence. Now I am being trasferred away from Pakistan so wanted to front load Medical & PCC (Lahore). PCC Lahore is simple i.e. go to SSP Office with 3 pics, 3 NIC copies, 1 passport and thats it - 10 minute process and they ask you to come back in 10 days.
> 
> Medical is tough. Since my CO has not requested it yet, the "organize health" link is not working on my evisa application page. How can I get forms and ID that I'll need for the medical tests? How should I get an appointment in Lahore etc. Need your advice on that.
> 
> Thanks


Wherever you are being relocated to, I am sure you can get your Medicals done in almost all countries across the globe. So wait for your medical call and then only go for medical.


----------



## SMShoaib

M_Asim said:


> I am sure this question has been asked a thousand times before but search on this group didn't show much. Thanks for your patience and response (please read 3rd para if you are short on time).
> 
> I am waiting for security checks to complete since CO allocation in May 2012 for my 175. Few queries regarding education, form 80 etc in June 2013 and silence. Now I am being trasferred away from Pakistan so wanted to front load Medical & PCC (Lahore). PCC Lahore is simple i.e. go to SSP Office with 3 pics, 3 NIC copies, 1 passport and thats it - 10 minute process and they ask you to come back in 10 days.
> 
> Medical is tough. Since my CO has not requested it yet, the "organize health" link is not working on my evisa application page. How can I get forms and ID that I'll need for the medical tests? How should I get an appointment in Lahore etc. Need your advice on that.
> 
> Thanks


Someone shared this info about Medicals:

_
"Normally CO does not have any objection if you front load. Contact directly the health strategies and they will activate your link within few days. They are very quick in responding.

Email them on this address
[email protected]

As per DIAC / DIBP its your right to frontload medicals or pcc. CO just advise not to FL, but its up to you and your scenario. If you want to upload it, tell her your problems / scenarios and they will leave it upon you whether to do it or not." _


----------



## Impatient22

M_Asim said:


> I am sure this question has been asked a thousand times before but search on this group didn't show much. Thanks for your patience and response (please read 3rd para if you are short on time).
> 
> I am waiting for security checks to complete since CO allocation in May 2012 for my 175. Few queries regarding education, form 80 etc in June 2013 and silence. Now I am being trasferred away from Pakistan so wanted to front load Medical & PCC (Lahore). PCC Lahore is simple i.e. go to SSP Office with 3 pics, 3 NIC copies, 1 passport and thats it - 10 minute process and they ask you to come back in 10 days.
> 
> Medical is tough. Since my CO has not requested it yet, the "organize health" link is not working on my evisa application page. How can I get forms and ID that I'll need for the medical tests? How should I get an appointment in Lahore etc. Need your advice on that.
> 
> Thanks


I would suggest to wait till your CO asks ur medical. Coz u r not sure how long ur checks may take and in the meanwhile ur medical expires (validity is for 1 year). You ll have to pay again for medicals. 

Just my thought, rest is upto u. SMShoaib's option is still valid.


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> Someone shared this info about Medicals:
> 
> _
> "Normally CO does not have any objection if you front load. Contact directly the health strategies and they will activate your link within few days. They are very quick in responding.
> 
> Email them on this address
> [email protected]
> 
> As per DIAC / DIBP its your right to frontload medicals or pcc. CO just advise not to FL, but its up to you and your scenario. If you want to upload it, tell her your problems / scenarios and they will leave it upon you whether to do it or not." _


Shoaib Bro, Thanks for quoting my advice


----------



## SMShoaib

mimran said:


> Shoaib Bro, Thanks for quoting my advice


Actually I've book marked it as I may need this in near future. On the other hand I'm hoping that I may not need it and receive medical call early


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> Actually I've book marked it as I may need this in near future. On the other hand I'm hoping that I may not need it and receive medical call early


Yes, hope none of the 175/176 need to FL and all get calls and grants within this year. Insh Allah


----------



## xubeynalym

Need oxygen, any Silver/Golden emails plz, specially of 175/176 applicants.


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Karachi Airport Departure*
> 
> Arrive well before time at the airport check-in atleast 2.5 hours, Please keep at least 3 copies of your visa grant letter, once you are checking in on Thai/Emirates or whichever, they will collect the grant letter, verify the visa with VEVO and Put an OK to Board Stamp.
> 
> You then hand over luggage, and proceed to immigration, they will keep the grant letter with "OK to Board" stamp, and put exit on your passport and let you go to the departure lounge.
> 
> *Karachi - Dubai - Aus, Emirates*
> Pleasant short flight 1 hr 45 mins, goes in a blink of an eye, I recommend to take the flight on a time where you get a short connecting period, as the next leg will be around 14 hours non stop flying from Dubai to Sydney,
> or in some cases It goes Dubai to BKK to Sydney
> or Dubai to Perth to Sydney
> 
> If you destination is Melbourne, I would simply replace Sydney with Melbourne in above Emirates flights and add about 1 hour more to the journey.
> 
> It seems nice.. but it gets really tiring on one seat, and in one plane where you cannot do much.
> 
> *Karachi - BKK - Aus, Thai*
> First leg, 4.5 hours, official flying from Karachi local time, 12.15 midnight, but it flies at 12.35 minimum. overall effect Your stay in BKK even shorter, sometimes its good sometimes if you need to freshen up it can get too rushy.
> 
> BKK airport is really long. and not too passenger friendly like Dubai one, you will have to ask people where is your flight gate, you will be issued a boarding pass for this leg from Karachi only.
> 
> I had Skype credit so Planned to inform my family once I landed in BKK, but the delay at KHI and long long airport at BKK made me almost miss my flight as I stopped over to collect free wifi password assuming I had plenty time left. I had to run to the gate.
> 
> BKK - Sydney, flies on time BKK time 8.15 AM, plane is a boeing 787 comfortable big space seats unlike emirates and the first KHI-BKK leg where they had airbus which has too crammed seats. BKK-Sydney leg has less passengers, I got 3 seats to myself and got short naps on the way. You get excellent muslim meal. plus all kinds of beverages, any number of times you need, even the imported beverages.. if you know what I mean  .
> 
> *Karachi - BKK - Aus, Cathay*
> Some friends here are using this route, but the wait at BKK and or Thailand airport for 10 hours or 18 hours would seem an easy task, but I wouldnt recommend it. as my 14-15 hours flight was not an easy experience too.
> 
> *Sydney Airport*
> I dont know if any flights come in day from Karachi- I am sure they would, but a day time at sydney can be more relaxing and enjoying.
> 
> On your BKK-Sydney or any flight coming to Australia passengers are handed over PIC (Passenger information card). I recommend dont take any eatables with you. if you do, make sure it is sealed pack, and has its contents printed on it.
> 
> Right after landing Immigration is pretty smooth, You then move down to the conveyor belt to collect your luggage, and next step is quarantine, they scan your bags for any food items groceries etc. no milks/fruits/vegetables or anything. these will be discarded by the quarantine team if found, dont hesitate marking on the PIC if you have eatables even from the plane, if they get to know later or are angry with previous passenger the frustration may end up getting you issued a fine. from fellow Pakistanis here I have heard they sometimes allow you to bring in Shan foods masla packets, but sometimes dont, so you never know.
> 
> *Exit*
> 
> Right after exit you will find taxis and visitors lounge where your friends and families can pick you up. You can buy a SIM from there too. If you arrive really late, that is around 10.30-11ish sydney time, you might find the shops closed. atleast that was the case in my time on friday night around 10 pm.
> 
> *SIM CARD & PHONE*
> 
> Please bring a smart phone with 4g support with you. Buy a boost mobile connection, it uses telstra network on the back and offers, unlimited australia calling for a month for 40$ any network landline or mobile. Telstra is the best network here but is expensive if SIM bought directly , boost has some special link with telstra. and it offers 3GB data allowance in the package too. Data package is very very handy especially for navigation here and it is the most important need in a new city like Sydney where everything is available on your smart phone.
> 
> *Heading to your home/accommodation*
> 
> Taxis are readily available, but expensive. I had my friend pick me up so no idea how much they cost but I think I heard there is a travel expense calculator on one of rta website. not sure if it does for taxis.
> 
> *Weather*
> 
> Although its hot for local people, please put in some warm clothes, the weather here changes abruptly, it can be really sunny in a while then it becomes cloudy and might expect showers too. at night it has been cold atleast for me, its been around 15-18 degrees c since friday night I landed.
> 
> *Areas*
> 
> I am currently living in Bankstown, I am lucky enough to stay right in front of a mosque. But this isnt for long. (very long story). The place is ok to start with.
> 
> *Buying Stuff/Govt Services/Banks*
> Grocery stores, and other stores normally open like a bank, except for a few and gas station shops. So your nearby grocery store or mall might close by maximum 8.00 PM completely shut, you cannot buy anything so you will have to wait next day. incase of medical emergency, i am sure hospitals cater for medicines and other things, but that I havent experienced so cannot explain much.
> 
> Govt services run 6 days a week,
> 
> Medicare - Mon-Fri 9-5 Sat: 9:30-12:30
> Centerlink - AS ABOVE
> RTA - AS ABOVE
> 
> Banks: I opened my bank account on sunday, Yes Sunday, certain banks have branches open on sunday too. Centro (this is a mall) has a branch of commonwealth and westpac bank branches working on Sat & Sunday 9.30-12:30 and 10:30-12:30 respectively, while weekdays its 9-5.
> 
> You need to carry your passport and Grant notification for most Govt services. Such as Medicare and RTA
> 
> For RTA you also need to have medicare card and bank statement, RTA issues a photo id for $49.95, I am planning to get one as this can come in handy in some form of identification document instead of carrying your passport all the time.
> 
> Centerlink, assists people in getting connected with recruitment agencies, since you will be unemployed so you might want to visit them and let them know you are there to register for jobsearch help.
> 
> Mondays are mainly busy for govt services so people who said medicare and centerlink take 5-10 minutes, its not the case on monday.
> 
> Please let me know if I havent catered anything here. I am sure I have missed something. will wait for feedback.
> 
> All the best to all!


Thanks for elaborately describing the journey. It once for a while felt that we are there with you on that journey. Best of luck for your job search. 

As per your information til now, how much time it take to secure a rental (6 months or 12 months in Sydney suburbs) after landing there. Just an estimated duration like say within 3 or 4 weeks after landing.

Iam asking as based on this info, I can do my initial accommodation booking, though probably it seems for now, may be I will do a entry only for now, but rental process details will be beneficial for all.


----------



## M_Asim

*Frontloading PCC and Medical without CO requesting it*

Hello mimran, shoaib, nuked! have you ever been told how awesome you guys are? I guess I'll have to go for Frontloading because I have to get my PCC from Pakistan anyway and PCC too have expiration of 1 year. Secondly, like Shoaib who is my timeline bro, I'm expecting the silver email anyday :fingerscrossed: So I'll go ahead and email the health guys. I don't wanna move to new country and responsibilities wiht baggage. I think I am ready!


----------



## nuked

M_Asim said:


> Hello mimran, shoaib, nuked! have you ever been told how awesome you guys are? I guess I'll have to go for Frontloading because I have to get my PCC from Pakistan anyway and PCC too have expiration of 1 year. Secondly, like Shoaib who is my timeline bro, I'm expecting the silver email anyday :fingerscrossed: So I'll go ahead and email the health guys. I don't wanna move to new country and responsibilities wiht baggage. I think I am ready!


Thanks, need prayers and wishes for speedy grants for waiting people, and people who have already landed need prayers for speedy job settlement.

All the best!


----------



## SMShoaib

M_Asim said:


> Hello mimran, shoaib, nuked! have you ever been told how awesome you guys are? I guess I'll have to go for Frontloading because I have to get my PCC from Pakistan anyway and PCC too have expiration of 1 year. Secondly, like Shoaib who is my timeline bro, I'm expecting the silver email anyday :fingerscrossed: So I'll go ahead and email the health guys. I don't wanna move to new country and responsibilities wiht baggage. I think I am ready!


No bro, noone told :gossip:
Thanks for appreciation :dance:


----------



## fabregas

nuked said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Karachi Airport Departure*
> 
> Arrive well before time at the airport check-in atleast 2.5 hours, Please keep at least 3 copies of your visa grant letter, once you are checking in on Thai/Emirates or whichever, they will collect the grant letter, verify the visa with VEVO and Put an OK to Board Stamp.
> 
> You then hand over luggage, and proceed to immigration, they will keep the grant letter with "OK to Board" stamp, and put exit on your passport and let you go to the departure lounge.
> 
> *Karachi - Dubai - Aus, Emirates*
> Pleasant short flight 1 hr 45 mins, goes in a blink of an eye, I recommend to take the flight on a time where you get a short connecting period, as the next leg will be around 14 hours non stop flying from Dubai to Sydney,
> or in some cases It goes Dubai to BKK to Sydney
> or Dubai to Perth to Sydney
> 
> If you destination is Melbourne, I would simply replace Sydney with Melbourne in above Emirates flights and add about 1 hour more to the journey.
> 
> It seems nice.. but it gets really tiring on one seat, and in one plane where you cannot do much.
> 
> *Karachi - BKK - Aus, Thai*
> First leg, 4.5 hours, official flying from Karachi local time, 12.15 midnight, but it flies at 12.35 minimum. overall effect Your stay in BKK even shorter, sometimes its good sometimes if you need to freshen up it can get too rushy.
> 
> BKK airport is really long. and not too passenger friendly like Dubai one, you will have to ask people where is your flight gate, you will be issued a boarding pass for this leg from Karachi only.
> 
> I had Skype credit so Planned to inform my family once I landed in BKK, but the delay at KHI and long long airport at BKK made me almost miss my flight as I stopped over to collect free wifi password assuming I had plenty time left. I had to run to the gate.
> 
> BKK - Sydney, flies on time BKK time 8.15 AM, plane is a boeing 787 comfortable big space seats unlike emirates and the first KHI-BKK leg where they had airbus which has too crammed seats. BKK-Sydney leg has less passengers, I got 3 seats to myself and got short naps on the way. You get excellent muslim meal. plus all kinds of beverages, any number of times you need, even the imported beverages.. if you know what I mean  .
> 
> *Karachi - BKK - Aus, Cathay*
> Some friends here are using this route, but the wait at BKK and or Thailand airport for 10 hours or 18 hours would seem an easy task, but I wouldnt recommend it. as my 14-15 hours flight was not an easy experience too.
> 
> *Sydney Airport*
> I dont know if any flights come in day from Karachi- I am sure they would, but a day time at sydney can be more relaxing and enjoying.
> 
> On your BKK-Sydney or any flight coming to Australia passengers are handed over PIC (Passenger information card). I recommend dont take any eatables with you. if you do, make sure it is sealed pack, and has its contents printed on it.
> 
> Right after landing Immigration is pretty smooth, You then move down to the conveyor belt to collect your luggage, and next step is quarantine, they scan your bags for any food items groceries etc. no milks/fruits/vegetables or anything. these will be discarded by the quarantine team if found, dont hesitate marking on the PIC if you have eatables even from the plane, if they get to know later or are angry with previous passenger the frustration may end up getting you issued a fine. from fellow Pakistanis here I have heard they sometimes allow you to bring in Shan foods masla packets, but sometimes dont, so you never know.
> 
> *Exit*
> 
> Right after exit you will find taxis and visitors lounge where your friends and families can pick you up. You can buy a SIM from there too. If you arrive really late, that is around 10.30-11ish sydney time, you might find the shops closed. atleast that was the case in my time on friday night around 10 pm.
> 
> *SIM CARD & PHONE*
> 
> Please bring a smart phone with 4g support with you. Buy a boost mobile connection, it uses telstra network on the back and offers, unlimited australia calling for a month for 40$ any network landline or mobile. Telstra is the best network here but is expensive if SIM bought directly , boost has some special link with telstra. and it offers 3GB data allowance in the package too. Data package is very very handy especially for navigation here and it is the most important need in a new city like Sydney where everything is available on your smart phone.
> 
> *Heading to your home/accommodation*
> 
> Taxis are readily available, but expensive. I had my friend pick me up so no idea how much they cost but I think I heard there is a travel expense calculator on one of rta website. not sure if it does for taxis.
> 
> *Weather*
> 
> Although its hot for local people, please put in some warm clothes, the weather here changes abruptly, it can be really sunny in a while then it becomes cloudy and might expect showers too. at night it has been cold atleast for me, its been around 15-18 degrees c since friday night I landed.
> 
> *Areas*
> 
> I am currently living in Bankstown, I am lucky enough to stay right in front of a mosque. But this isnt for long. (very long story). The place is ok to start with.
> 
> *Buying Stuff/Govt Services/Banks*
> Grocery stores, and other stores normally open like a bank, except for a few and gas station shops. So your nearby grocery store or mall might close by maximum 8.00 PM completely shut, you cannot buy anything so you will have to wait next day. incase of medical emergency, i am sure hospitals cater for medicines and other things, but that I havent experienced so cannot explain much.
> 
> Govt services run 6 days a week,
> 
> Medicare - Mon-Fri 9-5 Sat: 9:30-12:30
> Centerlink - AS ABOVE
> RTA - AS ABOVE
> 
> Banks: I opened my bank account on sunday, Yes Sunday, certain banks have branches open on sunday too. Centro (this is a mall) has a branch of commonwealth and westpac bank branches working on Sat & Sunday 9.30-12:30 and 10:30-12:30 respectively, while weekdays its 9-5.
> 
> You need to carry your passport and Grant notification for most Govt services. Such as Medicare and RTA
> 
> For RTA you also need to have medicare card and bank statement, RTA issues a photo id for $49.95, I am planning to get one as this can come in handy in some form of identification document instead of carrying your passport all the time.
> 
> Centerlink, assists people in getting connected with recruitment agencies, since you will be unemployed so you might want to visit them and let them know you are there to register for jobsearch help.
> 
> Mondays are mainly busy for govt services so people who said medicare and centerlink take 5-10 minutes, its not the case on monday.
> 
> Please let me know if I havent catered anything here. I am sure I have missed something. will wait for feedback.
> 
> All the best to all!


Thanks bro for sharing this detailed Experience of yours..It would definitely help me in near future..


----------



## fayyaz

Asalam Alaikum to all 

Can any body know how long IGIS take time to response for online complaint regarding security check , I have raised my query on 15 -10 -2013 for my 175 application lodged on Feb-2012 but didn't receive any reply till today. 

175 Applied Feb 2012 | CO June 2012 | CO asked some Question :Oct 2012 | case under security check


----------



## coolkhu

xubeynalym said:


> Need oxygen, any Silver/Golden emails plz, specially of 175/176 applicants.


Hi Xube..

I got the grant on Nov 1 for 176..so things are moving, don't worry

one of my friend got the PR for 176 in October.

Wish you best of luck to all for their grants.


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi Everyone...

I just got my medical/police call email today. i want some advice from you regarding my case.

My wife is 7 months pregnant and expecting a baby in Jan 2014. I am thinking to share this info with my case officer and to hold medical for my wife.

Though i will submit my and my 3 yrs old daughter medical and family police certificate by next week.

what will be the impact on my visa letter timelines and any other suggestions you people have.

Thanks

[Applied for GSM 175 in Mar 2011]


----------



## Steyn

nuked said:


> Qantas is only cheap, but the headache, body ache and the stress of long travel you suffer will be of more cost, every minute the plane is taking to land the pain increases, but we are Pakistanis and don't understand this yet.
> 
> Check options for Thai and get the shortest flight where possible with shortest connecting difference. I moved alone and I thank Allah that I was given the guidance to select the shortest flight even though the 14 hours and the last few moments before landing were like going through the toughest time, what I am trying to explain is I was feeling like, I wanted to Jump in the last 1-2 hour it gets so tiring.
> 
> Yes, Alhamdulillah have started job hunt and I am Alhamdulillah very lucky that I have started receiving interview calls too. I cannot explain the point of excitement when I got first call, 2nd and 3rd in just 2 days i.e. Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> I am trying my best and being honest with recruiters to let them know of all my skills and my responsibilities that I have been doing in my earlier roles.
> 
> been getting positive response Alhamdulillah.
> 
> Push more and more questions.. I dont mind..
> 
> All the best!


Please do mention the approach you have adopted for job hunt.


----------



## Steyn

Impatient22 said:


> thnx Nuked. Very informative post.... ok here r my questions.
> 
> 1. how strict was THAI in terms of allowing a couple of extra luggage. i m keeping my bags less than 30kg each coz there might be difference in my scale and their scale. Just to be on the safe side.
> 
> 2. for hand carry do they measure trolly bags for specified dimensions or smallest size is ok if its 7kg?
> 
> 3. when u reached Bkk, ur luggage was given to u again for checkin or it was booked throughout from khi to sydney?
> 
> will shoot a couple of more questions if need be.
> thnx in advance.


I came to know through the forum that Thai Air allows 30kg weight if they are told about immigration. However, i contacted Thai Air Lahore office and they told me that only 20kg is allowed even for immigrants. But they can give favour to the passenger and allow more weight only if there are less passengers on the flight. Is this correct?


----------



## coolkhu

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Everyone...
> 
> I just got my medical/police call email today. i want some advice from you regarding my case.
> 
> My wife is 7 months pregnant and expecting a baby in Jan 2014. I am thinking to share this info with my case officer and to hold medical for my wife.
> 
> Though i will submit my and my 3 yrs old daughter medical and family police certificate by next week.
> 
> what will be the impact on my visa letter timelines and any other suggestions you people have.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> [Applied for GSM 175 in Mar 2011]


My recommendation is to inform your CO. This will delay your case till the birth and then till passport arrival for your newly born so he/she will be added to your application without hassle and with NO fees...imagine..NO fees. 

If you don't let them know now and let say you will be granted before your child birth then you cannot add your child to your granted application and then you have to apply child visa class 101 that is again PR but then it will cost you around 2300 AUD and then up to 10 months.


BUT YES if you don't tell them now and your VISA will be granted after baby's birth then you can add your newly born before the approval but that is very RISKY and still 2 months are there and if MED/PCC CL within few days so you will be granted soon after that..

This is my advice, rest is your call...Best of Luck for baby and grant!!


----------



## Impatient22

Steyn said:


> I came to know through the forum that Thai Air allows 30kg weight if they are told about immigration. However, i contacted Thai Air Lahore office and they told me that only 20kg is allowed even for immigrants. But they can give favour to the passenger and allow more weight only if there are less passengers on the flight. Is this correct?



In my case they are not giving any favor... I had to book High-class tickets to get 30kg. In economy class they allow only 20k.


----------



## Impatient22

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Everyone...
> 
> I just got my medical/police call email today. i want some advice from you regarding my case.
> 
> My wife is 7 months pregnant and expecting a baby in Jan 2014. I am thinking to share this info with my case officer and to hold medical for my wife.
> 
> Though i will submit my and my 3 yrs old daughter medical and family police certificate by next week.
> 
> what will be the impact on my visa letter timelines and any other suggestions you people have.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> [Applied for GSM 175 in Mar 2011]


I would recommend to inform CO and wait till the baby's birth, get the baby added in application and then go for wife's and baby's medical. 

Submitting ur PCC/medical and daughter's now is fine.... !


----------



## nuked

Steyn said:


> I came to know through the forum that Thai Air allows 30kg weight if they are told about immigration. However, i contacted Thai Air Lahore office and they told me that only 20kg is allowed even for immigrants. But they can give favour to the passenger and allow more weight only if there are less passengers on the flight. Is this correct?


I was told by thai airways KHI that for immigrants the relaxation is there. But incase it is peak season this relaxation is not allowed.


----------



## shafaqat309

Steyn said:


> I came to know through the forum that Thai Air allows 30kg weight if they are told about immigration. However, i contacted Thai Air Lahore office and they told me that only 20kg is allowed even for immigrants. But they can give favour to the passenger and allow more weight only if there are less passengers on the flight. Is this correct?


Thai allows 30kg and 10kg for infant and if you get tickets from Australia you get 10kg more in total, i got this information on Lahore airport when I left for Australia 4 days back, this extra 10kg in total weight is only possible if you get tickets from Australia, not sure if it is documented somewhere. Nobody at any airport checked my hand carry weight.

IOM provides 40kg for first trip only.


----------



## nuked

Steyn said:


> Please do mention the approach you have adopted for job hunt.


Job hunt has to be simple and precise,

1 - Do not overload your CV with extra details, my sample CV with changed information as a guide is followed in the link, please try not to copy it, but enhance it and share it with me too.

2 - CV should not contain very lengthy information, xyz details and bla bla, specific job description only pls.

3 - CV should not be more than 2 pages. Including Cover letter no more than 3 pages.

4 - Cover letter should be like it is being addressed to someone. Try not to use a generic template.

Hope it helps. Do let me know if I have missed anything.

All the best!

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iThPeTzrtVJn5Gdu57WrAYfdcTK88QfuLxyK4u83FEo/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Jango911

shafaqat309 said:


> Thai allows 30kg and 10kg for infant and if you get tickets from Australia you get 10kg more in total, i got this information on Lahore airport when I left for Australia 4 days back, this extra 10kg in total weight is only possible if you get tickets from Australia, not sure if it is documented somewhere. Nobody at any airport checked my hand carry weight.
> 
> IOM provides 40kg for first trip only.


Hi Guys,

Just a d-track from your discussion, how long does it take to appoint medical in Lahore, last week I checked and they were offering after 5th November.

Moreover do you need to be in tip top health condition, as me and my family are suffering seasonal flu and fever these days so I'm a bit reluctant to get the dates ASAP . . . looking forward to your thoughts.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Desi Munda

Please share the amount we need to pay for PCC (Police) in karachi and duration to receive the certificate. I also wanted to know that how to book appointment for IOM (is it through call) and possible time slot availability (in a week or so)?

Thanks


----------



## nuked

Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a d-track from your discussion, how long does it take to appoint medical in Lahore, last week I checked and they were offering after 5th November.
> 
> Moreover do you need to be in tip top health condition, as me and my family are suffering seasonal flu and fever these days so I'm a bit reluctant to get the dates ASAP . . . looking forward to your thoughts.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


I remember the standard time they took was a week's time. not sure if it differs based on cities. seasonal flu should not be a problem as long as your x-rays and blood test reports are good.

You should be good to go InshAllah.

All the best!


----------



## nuked

Desi Munda said:


> Please share the amount we need to pay for PCC (Police) in karachi and duration to receive the certificate.
> 
> Thanks


officially there is no fee for it. its upto you to deal with them on the minimal you can bring them down to


----------



## shafaqat309

this link is for those who are going to start job hunt, my experience, might help you.


----------



## coolkhu

Desi Munda said:


> Please share the amount we need to pay for PCC (Police) in karachi and duration to receive the certificate. I also wanted to know that how to book appointment for IOM (is it through call) and possible time slot availability (in a week or so)?
> 
> Thanks


There is no fees officially but you know..you have to pay... so use your skills to bring them as low as possible or nothing if you have any source..

duration is again varies..if you don't pay or no source then they will delay otherwise should not take 1-2 weeks max.

you can book an appointment via Call and they can give you 1 week time I beleive.


----------



## msaeed

bhura said:


> Maseed
> 
> You don't need to get your degree attested
> You can attach color scan copy of all your document.
> Notary attestation is required only if your original document is black m white.
> 
> You can not do your medicals now, go for your medicals as soon you apply for your visa.
> Same for Pcc, you can get your Pcc from Karachi in 2-3 days from relevant police station even quicker if you pay couple of thousand to them.


Thanks fro your reply...I have also got the scan copy attested from the Australian embassy here in Abu Dhabi...just waiting for the invitation from WA..so that I can process..what about the experience verification of Pakistani applicants DIAC...I heared they usually call companies to get the experience verified..??


----------



## Desi Munda

I just saw that in my email case officer has not mentioned the HAP id (Health identifier) in any of the 4 pdf files i received. Any idea where it is mentioned, as i think that it is required for Medical.


----------



## coolkhu

Desi Munda said:


> I just saw that in my email case officer has not mentioned the HAP id (Health identifier) in any of the 4 pdf files i received. Any idea where it is mentioned, as i think that it is required for Medical.


is the system showing the updated status?

like CO updated it for Medicals? If yes then you can go with TRN number, they will retrieve HAP IDs for all..

Otherwise you can ask your CO for HAP IDs. He/She will share.

One more thing you can check..Click Organize Medical link...it will go the eMedical page, there enter required details, referral letter will be displayed after that..in that referral letter you should have HAP IDs mentioned at the top.


----------



## Impatient22

Desi Munda said:


> I just saw that in my email case officer has not mentioned the HAP id (Health identifier) in any of the 4 pdf files i received. Any idea where it is mentioned, as i think that it is required for Medical.


It should be in "Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf"


----------



## Desi Munda

coolkhu said:


> is the system showing the updated status?
> 
> like CO updated it for Medicals? If yes then you can go with TRN number, they will retrieve HAP IDs for all..
> 
> Otherwise you can ask your CO for HAP IDs. He/She will share.
> 
> One more thing you can check..Click Organize Medical link...it will go the eMedical page, there enter required details, referral letter will be displayed after that..in that referral letter you should have HAP IDs mentioned at the top.


my case application is not online its paperbased, so i will email my case office officer for HAP Id.

Thanks


----------



## Desi Munda

Impatient22 said:


> It should be in "Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf"


IN mentioned document "Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf" this statement is written "Your HAP ID can be found on your eMedical referral letter if you lodged an online visa application, or will be provided to you by your visa case officer."

IN this document under "HEALTH REQUIREMENTS" heading my name and one number is written along with birth date, but not mentioned that its a HAP Id.


----------



## nuked

Desi Munda said:


> my case application is not online its paperbased, so i will email my case office officer for HAP Id.
> 
> Thanks


In that case you dont need it, my application was paper based too, and I did not provide HAP Id, IOM will fill the required forms, get your signature and proceed with your paper results by post to DIBP.


----------



## Impatient22

Desi Munda said:


> IN mentioned document "Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf" this statement is written "Your HAP ID can be found on your eMedical referral letter if you lodged an online visa application, or will be provided to you by your visa case officer."
> 
> IN this document under "HEALTH REQUIREMENTS" heading my name and one number is written along with birth date, but not mentioned that its a HAP Id.


Ok.. then u need to ask ur CO about HAP IDs for all the applicants.


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> In that case you dont need it, my application was paper based too, and I did not provide HAP Id, IOM will fill the required forms, get your signature and proceed with your paper results by post to DIBP.


Mine was also paper based but they have changed the system now... One must have the HAP ID to undergo medicals.


----------



## fayyaz

SMShoaib said:


> I contacted IGIS again and again I was given 6 months times. Now the summary is:
> 
> Applied 175: Feb 12
> CO Assigned: Aug 12
> SC started: Sept 12 (informed by CO upon asking)
> Contacted IGIS: March 13 (standard reply, asking me to contact again in Sept 13 i.e. after 6 months)
> Contacted IGIS: Sept 13 (Standard reply, asking me to contact again in Mar 14 i.e. after 6 months)
> My expectation: Expecting Med/PCC call in Dec 13


Shoaib 

Can you tell me how long IGIS take time to reply , actually I have lodged inquiry related to my case on 15 October 2013 they just sent me with standard reply that it will take several weeks to respond , I didn't receive any further response from them.
Applied 175: Feb 12
CO Assigned: June 12


----------



## nuked

This is updated CV URL with commenting enabled..

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iThPeTzrtVJn5Gdu57WrAYfdcTK88QfuLxyK4u83FEo/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> This is updated CV URL with commenting enabled..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iThPeTzrtVJn5Gdu57WrAYfdcTK88QfuLxyK4u83FEo/edit?usp=sharing


Just to add, can we list Professional Trainings, Project Names (Brief description), Clients names in the CV


----------



## nuked

mimran said:


> Just to add, can we list Professional Trainings, Project Names (Brief description), Clients names in the CV


Professional Trainings can be on top, like some certifications and their logos on the headers.

Project names and your role can highlight you. but should be very precise and short, rest you can explain when you personally meet them.

No Client names please.


----------



## SMShoaib

fayyaz said:


> Shoaib
> 
> Can you tell me how long IGIS take time to reply , actually I have lodged inquiry related to my case on 15 October 2013 they just sent me with standard reply that it will take several weeks to respond , I didn't receive any further response from them.
> Applied 175: Feb 12
> CO Assigned: June 12


After auto reply that receive instantaneously, I got proper response in two weeks after lodgement


----------



## mimran

....


----------



## Avatar82

Smshoiab, what response did u get? I mean is it worthy to launch an inquiry related to SC with them n do they give exact status..


----------



## Steyn

nuked said:


> Job hunt has to be simple and precise,
> 
> 1 - Do not overload your CV with extra details, my sample CV with changed information as a guide is followed in the link, please try not to copy it, but enhance it and share it with me too.
> 
> 2 - CV should not contain very lengthy information, xyz details and bla bla, specific job description only pls.
> 
> 3 - CV should not be more than 2 pages. Including Cover letter no more than 3 pages.
> 
> 4 - Cover letter should be like it is being addressed to someone. Try not to use a generic template.
> 
> Hope it helps. Do let me know if I have missed anything.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iThPeTzrtVJn5Gdu57WrAYfdcTK88QfuLxyK4u83FEo/edit?usp=sharing


Well! that's quite informative.

Do mention how you approached recruiters and employers


----------



## Steyn

Impatient22 said:


> In my case they are not giving any favor... I had to book High-class tickets to get 30kg. In economy class they allow only 20k.


How much did that high-class ticket cost?


----------



## tevta

Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a d-track from your discussion, how long does it take to appoint medical in Lahore, last week I checked and they were offering after 5th November.
> 
> Moreover do you need to be in tip top health condition, as me and my family are suffering seasonal flu and fever these days so I'm a bit reluctant to get the dates ASAP . . . looking forward to your thoughts.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


I applied to IOM Lahore on 5th Sept via email, got appointment of 16th Sept very next day. At that time I wasn't requested for medicals. All they need is 2 photos, any document from DIBP showing your identity in general and TRN in particular and original passport, that's it. I don't think that seasonal flu or fever would have any impact on your medical. Make sure you are not suffering from high sugar, high blood pressure, any chronic chest disease like asthma or tuberculosis etc, and last though not the least your blood tests(HIV, Hepatitis etc) should be ok. This is just 1-2 hours examination depending on the number of people, nothing else to worry about. Hope it helps.


----------



## syeralia

SMShoaib said:


> After auto reply that receive instantaneously, I got proper response in two weeks after lodgement


what was that reply dear


----------



## SMShoaib

syeralia said:


> what was that reply dear


*1. First was auto reply received instantaneously.*

*2. Second reply received after 4 days of my query:*

_I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.

This office is the Office of the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security (OIGIS) and we do not process visa applications or make security assessments. We do, however, oversee the agency that conducts security assessments if one is required as part of the application process.

The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. I will contact ASIO for information about this visa application to check ASIO’s handling of any security assessment associated with the application. 

We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) can do this.

Where we identify an issue requiring resolution, we liaise with the relevant agencies about the issue. Where possible we will advise you in general terms of the outcome of our inquiry. Please note that it may be a number of weeks before we are able to respond to you.

As DIAC is responsible for the processing of visa applications I suggest you maintain contact with DIAC for information about the ongoing status of the visa application.

On behalf of

XYZ_


*3. Third reply was this which received after 6 days of my query:*

_I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.

I understand that this visa application was lodged in February 2012 and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.

I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by September 2013 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.

On behalf of

XYZ
_


----------



## imranali82

Ladies n gentlemen,

it was a normal day so far.... then by grace of Allah I opened my email account and I have received an email which contains 4 pdf attachments.... its a Medical call 

I havent read the whole mail as such, just skimmed through it and thought who should be the first to know about this and I logged in this thread.

this thread has been a lifeline... I will keep you posted 

Best Regards,
Imran

:violin:


----------



## syeralia

SMShoaib said:


> *1. First was auto reply received instantaneously.*
> 
> *2. Second reply received after 4 days of my query:*
> 
> _I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.
> 
> This office is the Office of the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security (OIGIS) and we do not process visa applications or make security assessments. We do, however, oversee the agency that conducts security assessments if one is required as part of the application process.
> 
> The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. I will contact ASIO for information about this visa application to check ASIO’s handling of any security assessment associated with the application.
> 
> 
> 
> We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) can do this.
> 
> Where we identify an issue requiring resolution, we liaise with the relevant agencies about the issue. Where possible we will advise you in general terms of the outcome of our inquiry. Please note that it may be a number of weeks before we are able to respond to you.
> 
> As DIAC is responsible for the processing of visa applications I suggest you maintain contact with DIAC for information about the ongoing status of the visa application.
> 
> On behalf of
> 
> XYZ_
> 
> 
> *3. Third reply was this which received after 6 days of my query:*
> 
> _I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.
> 
> I understand that this visa application was lodged in February 2012 and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.
> 
> I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by September 2013 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.
> 
> On behalf of
> 
> XYZ
> _


Did u contact again or not as mentioned in the third para


----------



## SMShoaib

syeralia said:


> Did u contact again or not as mentioned in the third para


Yes, I contacted in Sept.
Same copy/paste reply. but instead Sept 2013, it was now March 2014


----------



## SMShoaib

imranali82 said:


> Ladies n gentlemen,
> 
> it was a normal day so far.... then by grace of Allah I opened my email account and I have received an email which contains 4 pdf attachments.... its a Medical call
> 
> I havent read the whole mail as such, just skimmed through it and thought who should be the first to know about this and I logged in this thread.
> 
> this thread has been a lifeline... I will keep you posted
> 
> Best Regards,
> Imran
> 
> :violin:


Wow man wowwwww.
Congratulation bro for your medical call. Please update your signature too


----------



## gladiator007

*Guidance*

Friends,
one of my cousin got the medical call and following are the time line for different events after medical submission, just wondering if this wait is normal as my cousin is worried.

Medical Call	29-Aug-13	
Medical Done	20-Sep-13	
Medical Received by DIAC	27-Sep-13
Medical Finalized	9-Oct-13

However, even though her son's medical was done with them on 20th September but his medical Medical Received By DIAC on 14-Oct-13 and then finalized on 21-Oct-13.

Any one any expert opinion there?


----------



## SMShoaib

gladiator007 said:


> Friends,
> one of my cousin got the medical call and following are the time line for different events after medical submission, just wondering if this wait is normal as my cousin is worried.
> 
> Medical Call	29-Aug-13
> Medical Done	20-Sep-13
> Medical Received by DIAC	27-Sep-13
> Medical Finalized	9-Oct-13
> 
> However, even though her son's medical was done with them on 20th September but his medical Medical Received By DIAC on 14-Oct-13 and then finalized on 21-Oct-13.
> 
> Any one any expert opinion there?


Dates may change, its normal and happens in many cases


----------



## gladiator007

SMShoaib said:


> Dates may change, its normal and happens in many cases


Normally how much time it takes for grant after medical is finalized? any idea


----------



## SMShoaib

gladiator007 said:


> Normally how much time it takes for grant after medical is finalized? any idea


Minimum same day
Max: two weeks
Provided all other per-requisites are met.


----------



## gladiator007

SMShoaib said:


> Minimum same day
> Max: two weeks
> Provided all other per-requisites are met.


Ok, so should she contact her case officer as it is now more than 28 days her / her husband medical status is showing as "MEDICAL FINALIZED" and 16 days past for her son's medical status showing as "Medical Finalized". What do you recommend brother?


----------



## SMShoaib

gladiator007 said:


> Ok, so should she contact her case officer as it is now more than 28 days her / her husband medical status is showing as "MEDICAL FINALIZED" and 16 days past for her son's medical status showing as "Medical Finalized". What do you recommend brother?


Would you please share her complete timeline?


----------



## gladiator007

SMShoaib said:


> Would you please share her complete timeline?


This is for her / her husband's timeline
Online Application Lodged / Fee Received	12-May-12
Further Processing Started / CO assigned	4-Jun-12
Further Documents Requested	22-Jun-12
Medical Call	29-Aug-13
Medical Done	20-Sep-13
Medical Received by DIAC	27-Sep-13
Medical Finalized	9-Oct-13


Please note her son's medical was done on 20th September but do not know why online status is showing it received on 14th October and then finalized on 21st October instead of her / her husband's medical mentioned above.


----------



## SMShoaib

gladiator007 said:


> This is for her / her husband's timeline
> Online Application Lodged / Fee Received	12-May-12
> Further Processing Started / CO assigned	4-Jun-12
> Further Documents Requested	22-Jun-12
> Medical Call	29-Aug-13
> Medical Done	20-Sep-13
> Medical Received by DIAC	27-Sep-13
> Medical Finalized	9-Oct-13
> 
> 
> Please note her son's medical was done on 20th September but do not know why online status is showing it received on 14th October and then finalized on 21st October instead of her / her husband's medical mentioned above.


She may contact her CO for the update. IMO she should have receive her grant by now.


----------



## gladiator007

SMShoaib said:


> She may contact her CO for the update. IMO she should have receive her grant by now.


Thank you brother.


----------



## bukhari

:cheer2:
Congratulations..

Pray for the rest of people ..



imranali82 said:


> Ladies n gentlemen,
> 
> it was a normal day so far.... then by grace of Allah I opened my email account and I have received an email which contains 4 pdf attachments.... its a Medical call
> 
> I havent read the whole mail as such, just skimmed through it and thought who should be the first to know about this and I logged in this thread.
> 
> this thread has been a lifeline... I will keep you posted
> 
> Best Regards,
> Imran
> 
> :violin:


----------



## syeralia

SMShoaib said:


> Yes, I contacted in Sept.
> Same copy/paste reply. but instead Sept 2013, it was now March 2014


Best of luck dear InshaAllah u will break the Ice in a month and InshaAllah i would b following u


----------



## Impatient22

Steyn said:


> How much did that high-class ticket cost?


+3k for adult ticket
+2k for child ticket
+1k for infant ticket

I dont have the exact rates now.. will share with you later if u need that.


----------



## nuked

Impatient22 said:


> +3k for adult ticket
> +2k for child ticket
> +1k for infant ticket
> 
> I dont have the exact rates now.. will share with you later if u need that.


Can you be specific with the currency and actual figures instead of Kss


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> Can you be specific with the currency and actual figures instead of Kss


Ofcrse I am talking about Pakistani Rupee when I m referring to +3k

I have already mentioned I dont have exact rate at the moment... can be shared later... 

I roughly remember for adult ticket it was around 82k for economy class and near to 85k for High class. 

Hope I am able to clear your concern.


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Can you be specific with the currency and actual figures instead of Kss


Hi Nuked! 

In your earlier post you mentioned about the cellphone which has 4g enabled in it. So which cell phone did you carry from Pakistan and which one do you recommedn for us?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## M_Asim

*PCC Issues in Lahore - to pay or not to pay*

Dear All, I recently applied for PCC in Lahore. Process in SSP Office was smooth but today I received a phone call from one of the two police stations I had mentioned on the forms and the *constable* asked me to come to police station. Of couse there is some money matters involved. Has anyone experienced similar stuff. I'm not planning to go (for now). Only worry is that police is gonna get very busy with Moharram stuff. Though I don't think that police can send negative report, I want your opinion and experiences.


----------



## Impatient22

M_Asim said:


> Dear All, I recently applied for PCC in Lahore. Process in SSP Office was smooth but today I received a phone call from one of the two police stations I had mentioned on the forms and the *constable* asked me to come to police station. Of couse there is some money matters involved. Has anyone experienced similar stuff. I'm not planning to go (for now). Only worry is that police is gonna get very busy with Moharram stuff. Though I don't think that police can send negative report, I want your opinion and experiences.


You dont have to pay anything, they just want to meet you for verification, will ask a couple of questions like why u want PCC, what u do, house u live in is urs or not blah blah... thats it. 

This is police officers' discretion to visit your place(address mentioned) for verification or call you to police station for a face to face discussion.

In my case I had to visit the police station too, they asked a couple of things and when I asked if there is any fees I should pay (though I knew there is no fees). He humbly declined my offer... No fees sir jee... U can collect ur PCC from SSP office on said date.


----------



## roposh

M_Asim said:


> Dear All, I recently applied for PCC in Lahore. Process in SSP Office was smooth but today I received a phone call from one of the two police stations I had mentioned on the forms and the *constable* asked me to come to police station. Of couse there is some money matters involved. Has anyone experienced similar stuff. I'm not planning to go (for now). Only worry is that police is gonna get very busy with Moharram stuff. Though I don't think that police can send negative report, I want your opinion and experiences.


If you want to get your PCC done without getting into any trouble then go to the Police Station and see what he has to say. Also keep this in mind that if 'they' are annoyed with you over anything then they can make the simple process of obtaining PCC, a nightmare for you.

Choice is yours.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Aussie99

M_Asim said:


> Dear All, I recently applied for PCC in Lahore. Process in SSP Office was smooth but today I received a phone call from one of the two police stations I had mentioned on the forms and the *constable* asked me to come to police station. Of couse there is some money matters involved. Has anyone experienced similar stuff. I'm not planning to go (for now). Only worry is that police is gonna get very busy with Moharram stuff. Though I don't think that police can send negative report, I want your opinion and experiences.


I am just coming for Lahore SSP office. Yep process is pretty smooth at the office.It will take max 1 hour.
I also received a call from the police for check at my previous address and i went there my self to meet him. On my current address the police came to my house for visit. And both of them asked for money. so do keep cash in your wallet just in case. My advice is go immediately and meet the guy

And just to update there has been some changes in policy at SSP office Lahore due to new appointment of the officer. If you have applied for your wife. do take her with you other wise you will have to go again. This has happened to me today. And now i have to take my wife tomorrow to collect her certificate.


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Hi Nuked!
> 
> In your earlier post you mentioned about the cellphone which has 4g enabled in it. So which cell phone did you carry from Pakistan and which one do you recommedn for us?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



I have a blackberry. I miss my HTC have ordered 5s.

Not necessarily 4G, but 4G is really common and in use here. 3G would also do, Apples HTC Samsung are really good.

As long as it is a smart phone.

Cheers


----------



## Jango911

Aussie99 said:


> I am just coming for Lahore SSP office. Yep process is pretty smooth at the office.It will take max 1 hour.
> I also received a call from the police for check at my previous address and i went there my self to meet him. On my current address the police came to my house for visit. And both of them asked for money. so do keep cash in your wallet just in case. My advice is go immediately and meet the guy
> 
> And just to update there has been some changes in policy at SSP office Lahore due to new appointment of the officer. If you have applied for your wife. do take her with you other wise you will have to go again. This has happened to me today. And now i have to take my wife tomorrow to collect her certificate.


Hi M Asim,

Just be polite and nice to everyone (including officers in you local police stations and there should be no issue)

The process is pretty stream lined now. just go with the following requirements;

1. three colored photographs (each applicant)
2. two copies of CNIC
3. One Copy of passport 1 & 2 page

Visit the SSP office near district courts, fill out the forms they provide as they guide. They will provide you with the receipt for collection, take you spouse along to avoid hassle at the time of collection. Nasir Khan is the POC for collection and is indeed a very nice person (I'll PM you his contact No. if you require)

& one tip of anyone how is going now, their printer cartridge is EOL so do take in advance 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## emran

Salam Bros,

I have applied for my State Sponsorship for NT and WA with separate EOIs. Now awaiting approval. 

I have a question about Medical.

I am currently in Saudi Arabia and as everyone living in Saudia knows they have to go through GAMCA to get their medical done. These people made my life a living hell by telling me Classific spots on my chest and Jigar ki Garmi just to get money. So, I paid of course.

When I had my medical again in Saudia there was no such issue and I was clear like, a whistle.

Do you think it would matter to do Medical in Pakistan? Do I have to go through process? Is it better to complete the medical in Saudia?

Please guide...


----------



## ahmed84

emran said:


> Salam Bros,
> 
> I have applied for my State Sponsorship for NT and WA with separate EOIs. Now awaiting approval.
> 
> I have a question about Medical.
> 
> I am currently in Saudi Arabia and as everyone living in Saudia knows they have to go through GAMCA to get their medical done. These people made my life a living hell by telling me Classific spots on my chest and Jigar ki Garmi just to get money. So, I paid of course.
> 
> When I had my medical again in Saudia there was no such issue and I was clear like, a whistle.
> 
> Do you think it would matter to do Medical in Pakistan? Do I have to go through process? Is it better to complete the medical in Saudia?
> 
> Please guide...


I did mine in Riyadh and I think it is expensive compared to Pakistan SR850 (disclaimer: am not from pakistan). Also, in Saudi the result is submitted electronically to the DIAC and it was quick. They submitted mine in two days. If it is the same case in Pakistan and is cheaper, then go for it and do it in Pakistan.


----------



## emran

ahmed84 said:


> I did mine in Riyadh and I think it is expensive compared to Pakistan SR850 (disclaimer: am not from pakistan). Also, in Saudi the result is submitted electronically to the DIAC and it was quick. They submitted mine in two days. If it is the same case in Pakistan and is cheaper, then go for it and do it in Pakistan.


Thx Ahmed84 If in Pakistan it is of the same price or minor difference then I think the best option is to do from KSA as I like the word quick  . Can anyone from Pakistan clarify how much does the medical costs and Does the problem of GAMCA like service exist?


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> I have a blackberry. I miss my HTC have ordered 5s.
> 
> Not necessarily 4G, but 4G is really common and in use here. 3G would also do, Apples HTC Samsung are really good.
> 
> As long as it is a smart phone.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Nuked!

Please confirm which NICOP did you obtain from NADRA? Their website shows that there are NICOP for different Zones and also there is normal NICOP and Smart NICOP. Which one to make?

Also, since I have 5 year old valid Computerized driving license from Karachi so I need not to get NOC from foreign affairs, right?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Thanks Nuked!
> 
> Please confirm which NICOP did you obtain from NADRA? Their website shows that there are NICOP for different Zones and also there is normal NICOP and Smart NICOP. Which one to make?
> 
> Also, since I have 5 year old valid Computerized driving license from Karachi so I need not to get NOC from foreign affairs, right?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I am not sure if you really need NICOP, whichever you will request them they are now trying to get everyone smart nicop.

Apparently we need verification letter from the driving license issuing branch, get it attested from foreign affairs in Karachi and when you land here you will then get it attested from Pakistan embassy, before presenting it to NSW RTO.

All the best!


----------



## Impatient22

nuked said:


> I am not sure if you really need NICOP, whichever you will request them they are now trying to get everyone smart nicop.
> 
> Apparently we need verification letter from the driving license issuing branch, get it attested from foreign affairs in Karachi and when you land here you will then get it attested from Pakistan embassy, before presenting it to NSW RTO.
> 
> All the best!


Nuked.. Ur signature needs to be updated :typing:


----------



## UU!

Salam,

I hope you guys are doing well. Today I got Meds & PCC request from my CO, I have some queries I will be obliged if you can kindly advise in this regard:

1. In last ten years I lived at three places in two countries, 2 in Pakistan and 1 in Iraq. Please let me know for which address I have to submit the PCC, for all 3 address OR only for last address in each country.
2. Do I have to be in Pakistan to get my & spouse PCC done.
3. Does anyone know how to get PCC done from Iraq Kurdistan Region.
4. Can I ask my CO to give me extension for till March for submitting PCC as I will visit Pakistan in March before that can’t submit PCC for Pakistan. Do they usually give such extension and what can the drawbacks of taking such extensions.
5. I’m planning to do Meds from Iraq, here we don’t have eMedical Service. Please let me what I have to prepare before going for Meds like documents etc…
6. In the letter named as “Request Documents or Info” CO has mentioned my Iraq address so does it mean I have to get my meds done from Iraq or I can get them done from Pakistan.
7. What tests are done in Meds so that I can do pre-assessment.
8. I take regular medicine (Eltroxin) for Thyroid, is it ok to mention in medical history form? It is not any serious disease, its hormonal malfunction which is treated by taking daily medicine. But I dun know how they will interpret it.

BR//Usama


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> I am not sure if you really need NICOP, whichever you will request them they are now trying to get everyone smart nicop.
> 
> Apparently we need verification letter from the driving license issuing branch, get it attested from foreign affairs in Karachi and when you land here you will then get it attested from Pakistan embassy, before presenting it to NSW RTO.
> 
> All the best!


Thats great!
If we can do away with NICOP, I most certainly would drop that. I was under the impression that it is one of the 'must' things to do before flying. 

Ok, so the driving license thing still needs to be done. 

based on your suggestion, I'll drop the NICOP and get the driving license thing done.

thanks again for the help!

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Impatient22

roposh said:


> Thats great!
> If we can do away with NICOP, I most certainly would drop that. I was under the impression that it is one of the 'must' things to do before flying.
> 
> Ok, so the driving license thing still needs to be done.
> 
> based on your suggestion, I'll drop the NICOP and get the driving license thing done.
> 
> thanks again for the help!
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


You can safely drop NICOP. As long as u have Pakistani passport as ur identity, u dont need NICOP


----------



## nuked

Good now!


----------



## emran

Guys,

Can you please tell me the Medical process. What is the Medical fee in Pakistan? As I had a very bad experience in Pakistan while I was travelling for Saudi Arabia.

Thanks


----------



## roposh

emran said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you please tell me the Medical process. What is the Medical fee in Pakistan? As I had a very bad experience in Pakistan while I was travelling for Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Thanks


Medical fee for adult is around PKR 5400. Process is fairly simple.. U take an appointmemt from IOM and get ur eye test chest x ray taken alongwith urine and blood test. Process takes about a couple of hours and then u r done.
Roposh


----------



## ahmed84

I really respect all of you guys who spent years waiting for the grant. My application was submitted on 13 March & CO was assigned on April and it does get a bit frustrating when you don't see any action on your case just because you are from a certain country when most probably everyone else who had the same timeline but simply have a more "friendly" nationality have their grants by now and maybe enjoying the sunny beaches of Australia.  

I promised myself to not send any pointless email requesting an update and it is not an easy task by all means but so far I focus on my current responsibilities in life and enjoying my time alhamdolilah. 

Seeing how this is frustrating to someone like me whose application has been lodged just few months ago, I really respect every patient guy here, especially those under 175/176. Keep up the good spirit, and I pray to allah swt a speedy grant for everyone of you.


----------



## UU!

ahmed84 said:


> I really respect all of you guys who spent years waiting for the grant. My application was submitted on 13 March & CO was assigned on April and it does get a bit frustrating when you don't see any action on your case just because you are from a certain country when most probably everyone else who had the same timeline but simply have a more "friendly" nationality have their grants by now and maybe enjoying the sunny beaches of Australia.  I promised myself to not send any pointless email requesting an update and it is not an easy task by all means but so far I focus on my current responsibilities in life and enjoying my time alhamdolilah. Seeing how this is frustrating to someone like me whose application has been lodged just few months ago, I really respect every patient guy here, especially those under 175/176. Keep up the good spirit, and I pray to allah swt a speedy grant for everyone of you.


😄 good insight... waiting if any one can respond on my post... this used to b very active n informative thread...


----------



## M_Asim

roposh said:


> If you want to get your PCC done without getting into any trouble then go to the Police Station and see what he has to say. Also keep this in mind that if 'they' are annoyed with you over anything then they can make the simple process of obtaining PCC, a nightmare for you.


 Yes, I called the person and rescheduled my visit to him. He was quite helpful as he was sent to field duty and he actually came to meet me on a decided point. He started raising some pointless objection and I used some reference to preempt any 'demands'. All went well and he said OK. I twice asked about 'chai pani' and he refused. Hope all goes well.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## naur33n

I finally lodged my visa !! Waiting for CO to be assigned  what do you guys say should I get pcc and meds done?


----------



## msaeed

Hello seniors,

Kindly assist me if some one had already went through this..

as a secondary applicant I want to included my wife and two kids..as a proof of functional English other then IELTS can we give certificate from school or college mentioning that the medium of education was English...has any one done that before....I can see a lot of fellow Indian forum members mentioning that even there school certificate motioning that wife's medium of education was English worked...

Help from senior members will be highly appreciated as we new guys are just starting the process and for me...I am even doing it without the agent...


----------



## Jango911

naur33n said:


> I finally lodged my visa !! Waiting for CO to be assigned  what do you guys say should I get pcc and meds done?


Hi Naur33n,

For SS it is highly recommended that you for for Meds & PCC in advance. . . and you may get a direct grant!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Jango911

msaeed said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> Kindly assist me if some one had already went through this..
> 
> as a secondary applicant I want to included my wife and two kids..as a proof of functional English other then IELTS can we give certificate from school or college mentioning that the medium of education was English...has any one done that before....I can see a lot of fellow Indian forum members mentioning that even there school certificate motioning that wife's medium of education was English worked...
> 
> Hi m Saeed,
> 
> My CO asked the following as proof for my wife's English ability;
> 
> Proof of functional English
> Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:
> • an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for
> the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
> • an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test
> was relevant to the nominated occupation
> • the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United
> Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
> • a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as
> having functional English
> • evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside
> Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in
> English
> • evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a
> diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.
> 
> & I opted for the 2nd last one . . . may be some PAK senior can give a better option!
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


----------



## msaeed

Jango911 said:


> msaeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello seniors,
> 
> Kindly assist me if some one had already went through this..
> 
> as a secondary applicant I want to included my wife and two kids..as a proof of functional English other then IELTS can we give certificate from school or college mentioning that the medium of education was English...has any one done that before....I can see a lot of fellow Indian forum members mentioning that even there school certificate motioning that wife's medium of education was English worked...
> 
> Hi m Saeed,
> 
> My CO asked the following as proof for my wife's English ability;
> 
> Proof of functional English
> Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:
> • an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for
> the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
> • an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test
> was relevant to the nominated occupation
> • the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United
> Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
> • a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as
> having functional English
> • evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside
> Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in
> English
> • evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a
> diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.
> 
> & I opted for the 2nd last one . . . may be some PAK senior can give a better option!
> 
> Br, JaNgZ
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply..Pardon me if I am dragging you little deep here..
> 
> Was the evidence given by you was on College/Uni letter head..is this sufficient or the CO also ask for the degree copy of wife..as in Pakistan the official Degree or certificate of graduation or Inter is given by the official Board of that city...but if we give the English education proof on only college letter head will this be sufficient..
Click to expand...


----------



## Jango911

msaeed said:


> Jango911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply..Pardon me if I am dragging you little deep here..
> 
> Was the evidence given by you was on College/Uni letter head..is this sufficient or the CO also ask for the degree copy of wife..as in Pakistan the official Degree or certificate of graduation or Inter is given by the official Board of that city...but if we give the English education proof on only college letter head will this be sufficient..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi msaeed, not at all I'm pleased to give you the all that I know . . .
> 
> Yes, I gave the Uni letter as I also front loaded her Edu docs.I see only a college or Uni can grant such a letter, it should suffice with the requirements.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ
Click to expand...


----------



## naur33n

Jango911 said:


> Hi Naur33n,
> 
> For SS it is highly recommended that you for for Meds & PCC in advance. . . and you may get a direct grant!
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## msaeed

Jango911 said:


> msaeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi msaeed, not at all I'm pleased to give you the all that I know . . .
> 
> Yes, I gave the Uni letter as I also front loaded her Edu docs.I see only a college or Uni can grant such a letter, it should suffice with the requirements.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply..
> 
> Yes you are correct only a college and uni can give that kind of document...the only issue here is that I have seen some Indian forum members getting that certificate even from there schools which for them worked..as my Wife dose not have a graduation degree now as she is still studying...the highest certificate she has is of Intermediate..12th grade...I don't know if any Pakistani applicant has ever used the school or college certificate showing studies in English till intermediate or 10th grade..
Click to expand...


----------



## coolkhu

msaeed said:


> Jango911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply..Pardon me if I am dragging you little deep here..
> 
> Was the evidence given by you was on College/Uni letter head..is this sufficient or the CO also ask for the degree copy of wife..as in Pakistan the official Degree or certificate of graduation or Inter is given by the official Board of that city...but if we give the English education proof on only college letter head will this be sufficient..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Evidence on College/Uni Letter would be sufficient but you should upload the degrees/certificates whatever you have. Like from Board but Letter can be submitted by College/Uni.
> 
> Example: Intermediate Certificate from Karachi Board should be submitted if you are giving letter for English from College..
> 
> No English letter from Board itself is required..hope it helps
Click to expand...


----------



## Jango911

msaeed said:


> Jango911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply..
> 
> Yes you are correct only a college and uni can give that kind of document...the only issue here is that I have seen some Indian forum members getting that certificate even from there schools which for them worked..as my Wife dose not have a graduation degree now as she is still studying...the highest certificate she has is of Intermediate..12th grade...I don't know if any Pakistani applicant has ever used the school or college certificate showing studies in English till intermediate or 10th grade..
> 
> 
> 
> Ahan ic,
> 
> Next option would be to wait till ur case goes a few steps and may go for an IETLs it is the cheaper option!
> 
> Br
Click to expand...


----------



## coolkhu

msaeed said:


> Jango911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply..
> 
> Yes you are correct only a college and uni can give that kind of document...the only issue here is that I have seen some Indian forum members getting that certificate even from there schools which for them worked..as my Wife dose not have a graduation degree now as she is still studying...the highest certificate she has is of Intermediate..12th grade...I don't know if any Pakistani applicant has ever used the school or college certificate showing studies in English till intermediate or 10th grade..
> 
> 
> 
> It would work also..submit from school and also from college.
> 
> School for primary/secondary and College for Secondary so it would complete the required number of years which is required for Functional English..
Click to expand...


----------



## msaeed

coolkhu said:


> msaeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would work also..submit from school and also from college.
> 
> School for primary/secondary and College for Secondary so it would complete the required number of years which is required for Functional English..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much...appreciated..
Click to expand...


----------



## UU!

UU! said:


> Salam, I hope you guys are doing well. Today I got Meds & PCC request from my CO, I have some queries I will be obliged if you can kindly advise in this regard: 1. In last ten years I lived at three places in two countries, 2 in Pakistan and 1 in Iraq. Please let me know for which address I have to submit the PCC, for all 3 address OR only for last address in each country. 2. Do I have to be in Pakistan to get my & spouse PCC done. 3. Does anyone know how to get PCC done from Iraq Kurdistan Region. 4. Can I ask my CO to give me extension for till March for submitting PCC as I will visit Pakistan in March before that can’t submit PCC for Pakistan. Do they usually give such extension and what can the drawbacks of taking such extensions. 5. I’m planning to do Meds from Iraq, here we don’t have eMedical Service. Please let me what I have to prepare before going for Meds like documents etc… 6. In the letter named as “Request Documents or Info” CO has mentioned my Iraq address so does it mean I have to get my meds done from Iraq or I can get them done from Pakistan. 7. What tests are done in Meds so that I can do pre-assessment. 8. I take regular medicine (Eltroxin) for Thyroid, is it ok to mention in medical history form? It is not any serious disease, its hormonal malfunction which is treated by taking daily medicine. But I dun know how they will interpret it. BR//Usama


I will obliged if any one can respond please.


----------



## nuked

UU! said:


> I will obliged if any one can respond please.


Salam Usama

1. In last ten years I lived at three places in two countries, 2 in Pakistan and 1 in Iraq. Please let me know for which address I have to submit the PCC, for all 3 address OR only for last address in each country. 

You need to provide one PCC for each Country NOT for each city so the last address in Pakistan and Iraq should suffice

2. Do I have to be in Pakistan to get my & spouse PCC done. 

If you have relatives with sources in Police I am sure this can be done without you, else you will have to be present to make an application for PCC from Pakistan at least.

3. Does anyone know how to get PCC done from Iraq Kurdistan Region. 

When CO requested you for PCC he should have provided you a list of departments whose clearance is accepted for each country.

Please be advised after doing a bit of research it seems Iraq does not have PCC requirement available, please refer to this document: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf



> What if a certificate is not available?
> In some countries, police certificates are only available to citizens or to residents. Where this applies, it
> will be indicated in the country information. If a category, such as non-citizen or non-resident, is not
> listed in the country information, it generally means a certificate cannot be obtained.
> If a certificate cannot be obtained, or if a country is not listed in this guide, please contact your nearest
> DIAC office for further information.


In this case you are better off contacting CO/DIAC/DIBP or Australian Consulate in your region as suggested in the document, Please recheck for your region as I may have missed it.


4. Can I ask my CO to give me extension for till March for submitting PCC as I will visit Pakistan in March before that can’t submit PCC for Pakistan. Do they usually give such extension and what can the drawbacks of taking such extensions. 

Yes that is possible but you need to explain your circumstances to your CO. Because the window for contacting your CO is 28 days, I advise you to contact your CO at the earliest informing him/her of the situation so that atleast they could confirm this to you. If they dont respond in 7 days confirming the same advise them via phone so that you have some response from them and if speaking on phone get them to send you a confirmation email at the earliest.

5. I’m planning to do Meds from Iraq, here we don’t have eMedical Service. Please let me what I have to prepare before going for Meds like documents etc… 

There is one eMedical based in Baghdad, and if its easy for travel to that place, I suggest you do, else no issues, go to the recommended one in Erbil if that suites you. Just be safe. Here is the link: Iraq


6. In the letter named as “Request Documents or Info” CO has mentioned my Iraq address so does it mean I have to get my meds done from Iraq or I can get them done from Pakistan. 

As long as its done by recommended physicians and doctors on panel from any countries and it reaches them, they should not have any issues.

7. What tests are done in Meds so that I can do pre-assessment. 

Rosposh a while ago in his previous post mentioned the tests that are done. If you dont have TB/Aids or Cancer (God Forbid) It should be good InshAllah. 

8. I take regular medicine (Eltroxin) for Thyroid, is it ok to mention in medical history form? It is not any serious disease, its hormonal malfunction which is treated by taking daily medicine. But I dun know how they will interpret it. 

You must declare any illness of any medication you are taking regularly. If they find it out from your tests it may turn out negative in your case, knowing that you are taking medication and it stays in control should not be an issue. You might open up a new thread in this forum just for this question for other members as well who maybe able to give you more specific answers to your queries. Especially _shell who is moderator may give you more detailed responses for such matters.

Please refer to following link if you have any further queries: Arranging a Health Examination

Almost all of the matters are clearly explained on immigration website it is a simple matter of doing a bit of research and typing in anything on google will help you provide even more detailed answers than any of us.

All the best!


----------



## UU!

UU! said:


> I will obliged if any one can respond please.


Many thanks bro very informative response.


----------



## coolkhu

UU! said:


> Salam,
> 
> I hope you guys are doing well. Today I got Meds & PCC request from my CO, I have some queries I will be obliged if you can kindly advise in this regard:
> 
> 1. In last ten years I lived at three places in two countries, 2 in Pakistan and 1 in Iraq. Please let me know for which address I have to submit the PCC, for all 3 address OR only for last address in each country.
> 
> No Address specific PCC, just the country but yes in getting PCC from the country, use your last address.
> 2. Do I have to be in Pakistan to get my & spouse PCC done.
> 
> They ask for presence but if you are not, don't worry, you can have it outside of Pakistan, just use some source or ask your family.
> 
> 3. Does anyone know how to get PCC done from Iraq Kurdistan Region.
> 
> NOT SURE
> 
> 4. Can I ask my CO to give me extension for till March for submitting PCC as I will visit Pakistan in March before that can’t submit PCC for Pakistan. Do they usually give such extension and what can the drawbacks of taking such extensions.
> 
> You can ask and they will give you if you provide him the valid reason. no issue, but don't delay in case of no reason. but if genuine then you can request.
> 5. I’m planning to do Meds from Iraq, here we don’t have eMedical Service. Please let me what I have to prepare before going for Meds like documents etc…
> 
> There are two forms I think form 26 and form 160 along with that, passport photos with PASSPORT.
> 6. In the letter named as “Request Documents or Info” CO has mentioned my Iraq address so does it mean I have to get my meds done from Iraq or I can get them done from Pakistan.
> 
> You can get from anywhere you currently are..as far as I know.
> 
> 7. What tests are done in Meds so that I can do pre-assessment.
> 
> X-ray, physical check, Blood tests.
> 
> 8. I take regular medicine (Eltroxin) for Thyroid, is it ok to mention in medical history form? It is not any serious disease, its hormonal malfunction which is treated by taking daily medicine. But I dun know how they will interpret it.
> 
> I am not sure about it
> 
> BR//Usama


Dear I can reply whatever I know, for rest other/seniors will reply in pakistan morning time. See my reply with each question in RED


----------



## emran

Hi Senior Bros,

I have lodged EOI for both WA and NT for state sponsorship and today got a reply from my agent that WA has invited me to apply for state sponsorship.

Can anyone tell me how much time it takes to get selected by the state especially WA as I am really interested in going to Perth rather than going to Darwin, NT.

I have lodged my EOI for WA on 4-11-13 and got invited on 6-11-13.

Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> Hi Senior Bros,
> 
> I have lodged EOI for both WA and NT for state sponsorship and today got a reply from my agent that WA has invited me to apply for state sponsorship.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much time it takes to get selected by the state especially WA as I am really interested in going to Perth rather than going to Darwin, NT.
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for WA on 4-11-13 and got invited on 6-11-13.
> 
> Looking forward to your replies.


I applied for WA SS on 28th October and got the initial contact and invite on 6th November..after this we need to lodge a application with WA and I think a small test about WA needs to be completed also with 28 days...after this you will get a invite through skill select..you can see the below link..I think your agent will take care of that test as he is the one lodging and processing your application..

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Statenominationtest.aspx


----------



## emran

msaeed said:


> I applied for WA SS on 28th October and got the initial contact and invite on 6th November..after this we need to lodge a application with WA and I think a small test about WA needs to be completed also with 28 days...after this you will get a invite through skill select..you can see the below link..I think your agent will take care of that test as he is the one lodging and processing your application..
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Statenominationtest.aspx


Hi msaeed,

I think we have a common timeline as well as common occupation. It is good to meet someone on the same boat. 

When I lodged an application for NT SS they also asked to complete send them the information about life in NT, Jobs, Travel, Housing etc and I just made a word file and pasted all the links I found and send them which got accepted. I think this test is also very similar to that. 

I hope we get the Sponsorship within this month after lodging the application.


----------



## imranali82

UU! said:


> Salam,
> 
> I hope you guys are doing well. Today I got Meds & PCC request from my CO, I have some queries I will be obliged if you can kindly advise in this regard:
> 
> 1. In last ten years I lived at three places in two countries, 2 in Pakistan and 1 in Iraq. Please let me know for which address I have to submit the PCC, for all 3 address OR only for last address in each country.
> 2. Do I have to be in Pakistan to get my & spouse PCC done.
> 3. Does anyone know how to get PCC done from Iraq Kurdistan Region.
> 4. Can I ask my CO to give me extension for till March for submitting PCC as I will visit Pakistan in March before that can’t submit PCC for Pakistan. Do they usually give such extension and what can the drawbacks of taking such extensions.
> 5. I’m planning to do Meds from Iraq, here we don’t have eMedical Service. Please let me what I have to prepare before going for Meds like documents etc…
> 6. In the letter named as “Request Documents or Info” CO has mentioned my Iraq address so does it mean I have to get my meds done from Iraq or I can get them done from Pakistan.
> 7. What tests are done in Meds so that I can do pre-assessment.
> 8. I take regular medicine (Eltroxin) for Thyroid, is it ok to mention in medical history form? It is not any serious disease, its hormonal malfunction which is treated by taking daily medicine. But I dun know how they will interpret it.
> 
> BR//Usama


1. One for each country
2. yes (i presume) cause the police personnel will either visit your place or you'll be called upon for some questioning etc.
3. No idea
4. best to mail your CO, no experience 
5. Med from pK requires, original passport + 2 copies each, pictures with light background 3 each, HAP ID papers (the ones sent by CO), your spectacles +med. history if any, loose fitting clothes... The test will comprise of chest x-ray, eye sight test and Urine sampling (NOT fasting, eat proper breakfast), children only require general examination no tests.... around 6000 for adult n 3000 for children each.
6. Not sure ask CO
7. see 5, also a tip make sure you dont have sore throat or infections, cause these things can screw up the chest x-ray and might cause med. finalization delays as they may refer for further investigation to rule out Tuberclosis (word of mouth from the radiologist conducting the test)
8. Best to mention it, it is quite normal and very common syndrome.

Hope this helps
Cheers


----------



## Jango911

imranali82 said:


> 1. One for each country
> 2. yes (i presume) cause the police personnel will either visit your place or you'll be called upon for some questioning etc.
> 3. No idea
> 4. best to mail your CO, no experience
> 5. Med from pK requires, original passport + 2 copies each, pictures with light background 3 each, HAP ID papers (the ones sent by CO), your spectacles +med. history if any, loose fitting clothes... The test will comprise of chest x-ray, eye sight test and Urine sampling (NOT fasting, eat proper breakfast), children only require general examination no tests.... around 6000 for adult n 3000 for children each.
> 6. Not sure ask CO
> 7. see 5, also a tip make sure you dont have sore throat or infections, cause these things can screw up the chest x-ray and might cause med. finalization delays as they may refer for further investigation to rule out Tuberclosis (word of mouth from the radiologist conducting the test)
> 8. Best to mention it, it is quite normal and very common syndrome.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Cheers


Hi ImranAli82,

I have my Medicals planned on the 12th Nov'13 and the whole family is suffering from throat infection, flu and fever . . .  suggest should I delay till we fully recovered as the season is changing and Lahore atmosphere is going to get worse I usually don't get well through it 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> Hi msaeed,
> 
> I think we have a common timeline as well as common occupation. It is good to meet someone on the same boat.
> 
> When I lodged an application for NT SS they also asked to complete send them the information about life in NT, Jobs, Travel, Housing etc and I just made a word file and pasted all the links I found and send them which got accepted. I think this test is also very similar to that.
> 
> I hope we get the Sponsorship within this month after lodging the application.


That's very nice...we should keep in touch to update each other about the progress. I am not using agent so I have to do a lot of research before any next step. I just got the WA invite today fro giving the test and submitting application. Hopefully will submit it today..


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi Guyz...

I just contacted IOM Karachi and they asked me to do the medical of myself, my 3 yrs old daughter and wife (pregnant- excluding X-Ray).

Once in Jan 2014 after delivery, we can perform x-ray and send it to Case officer. 

Please advise, if this is the correct way of reducing delay in grant. 

Other questions i have in mind:

1-Do i have to do medical for new born as well and for passport new born child has to go passport office for pics and other stuff.

2- I have 3 yrs old daughter as well, but i think no Police clearance is required for her. only for me and my wife. right?

3- I got medical and PCC call on 05 Nov 2013 and planning to send the medical and PCC to Case office by 18 Nov 2013. I will be sending my wife x-ray and new born baby birth certificate in Jan 2014 end. Any other things needs to be sent for new born baby?

So by when should i expect to get grant?


Thanks


----------



## samper

imranali82 said:


> 1. One for each country
> 2. yes (i presume) cause the police personnel will either visit your place or you'll be called upon for some questioning etc.
> 3. No idea
> 4. best to mail your CO, no experience
> 5. Med from pK requires, original passport + 2 copies each, pictures with light background 3 each, HAP ID papers (the ones sent by CO), your spectacles +med. history if any, loose fitting clothes... The test will comprise of chest x-ray, eye sight test and Urine sampling (NOT fasting, eat proper breakfast), children only require general examination no tests.... around 6000 for adult n 3000 for children each.
> 6. Not sure ask CO
> 7. see 5, also a tip make sure you dont have sore throat or infections, cause these things can screw up the chest x-ray and might cause med. finalization delays as they may refer for further investigation to rule out Tuberclosis (word of mouth from the radiologist conducting the test)
> 8. Best to mention it, it is quite normal and very common syndrome.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Cheers


AOA,

Your brother or any direct blood relation can take yours PCC, I have process my brother PCC by myself, 

Regards
Samper


----------



## registerme

samper said:


> AOA,
> 
> Your brother or any direct blood relation can take yours PCC, I have process my brother PCC by myself,
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Samper, its already 1 year + for you now...what's the last update in your case...


----------



## thinktank

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz...
> 
> I just contacted IOM Karachi and they asked me to do the medical of myself, my 3 yrs old daughter and wife (pregnant- excluding X-Ray).
> 
> Once in Jan 2014 after delivery, we can perform x-ray and send it to Case officer.
> 
> Please advise, if this is the correct way of reducing delay in grant.
> 
> Other questions i have in mind:
> 
> 1-Do i have to do medical for new born as well and for passport new born child has to go passport office for pics and other stuff. No medical required for the new born. Yes, you will have to go to the passport office for pics and stuff but before that you will have to acquire your baby's birth certificate and B-form from NADRA.
> 
> 2- I have 3 yrs old daughter as well, but i think no Police clearance is required for her. only for me and my wife. right? Yes
> 
> 3- I got medical and PCC call on 05 Nov 2013 and planning to send the medical and PCC to Case office by 18 Nov 2013. I will be sending my wife x-ray and new born baby birth certificate in Jan 2014 end. Any other things needs to be sent for new born baby? I think No.
> 
> So by when should i expect to get grant?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Answers embedded above....


----------



## Impatient22

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz...
> 
> I just contacted IOM Karachi and they asked me to do the medical of myself, my 3 yrs old daughter and wife (pregnant- excluding X-Ray).
> 
> Once in Jan 2014 after delivery, we can perform x-ray and send it to Case officer.
> 
> Please advise, if this is the correct way of reducing delay in grant.
> 
> Other questions i have in mind:
> 
> 1-Do i have to do medical for new born as well and for passport new born child has to go passport office for pics and other stuff.
> 
> 2- I have 3 yrs old daughter as well, but i think no Police clearance is required for her. only for me and my wife. right?
> 
> 3- I got medical and PCC call on 05 Nov 2013 and planning to send the medical and PCC to Case office by 18 Nov 2013. I will be sending my wife x-ray and new born baby birth certificate in Jan 2014 end. Any other things needs to be sent for new born baby?
> 
> So by when should i expect to get grant?
> 
> 
> Thanks


This is fine... have ur wife's medical (excluding xray)

1- Yes, baby should have passport first and baby will have to go to passport office. After that u can schedule baby's medical and wife's xray. 

2- PCC is required for adults only i.e older than 18 years.

3- U ll have to add ur baby in ur application, Birth certificate and passport will be required. send it to ur CO, they will confirm that ur baby has been added as dependent. After that u ll send the medicals and wife's xray. 

After medicals .. u should get ur grant in a couple of days (if not referred) or max by 2-3 weeks (if referred) 

All the best !!!


----------



## Jango911

Jango911 said:


> Hi ImranAli82,
> 
> I have my Medicals planned on the 12th Nov'13 and the whole family is suffering from throat infection, flu and fever . . .  suggest should I delay till we fully recovered as the season is changing and Lahore atmosphere is going to get worse I usually don't get well through it
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Hello everyone,

I have my Medicals planned on the 12th Nov'13 and the whole family is suffering from throat infection, flu and fever . . .  suggest should I delay till we fully recovered as the season is changing and Lahore atmosphere is going to get worse I usually don't get well through it 

Br, JaNgZ[/QUOTE]


----------



## Impatient22

Jango911 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have my Medicals planned on the 12th Nov'13 and the whole family is suffering from throat infection, flu and fever . . .  suggest should I delay till we fully recovered as the season is changing and Lahore atmosphere is going to get worse I usually don't get well through it
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


[/QUOTE]

Flu and fever should not be a problem.. but not sure abt throat infection. Try Joshandazz and tea... Get well soon.


----------



## Jango911

Flu and fever should not be a problem.. but not sure abt throat infection. Try Joshandazz and tea... Get well soon.[/QUOTE]

All Bros/Siss,

Please pray for me and my family's health to recover from illness before the Medicals

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## opfian

Jango911 said:


> Flu and fever should not be a problem.. but not sure abt throat infection. Try Joshandazz and tea... Get well soon.


All Bros/Siss,

Please pray for me and my family's health to recover from illness before the Medicals

Br, JaNgZ[/QUOTE]

I wonder if you are using anti-biotics. They may affect the results. Its better to delay it for time being.


----------



## Jango911

opfian said:


> All Bros/Siss,
> 
> Please pray for me and my family's health to recover from illness before the Medicals
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


I wonder if you are using anti-biotics. They may affect the results. Its better to delay it for time being.[/QUOTE]

Hi Opfian,

I'm totally herbal and homeopathic but it takes more time recover 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## imranali82

Jango911 said:


> I wonder if you are using anti-biotics. They may affect the results. Its better to delay it for time being.


Hi Opfian,

I'm totally herbal and homeopathic but it takes more time recover 

Br, JaNgZ[/QUOTE]

Antibiotics do not offset any results , treat the infections (throat) properly, rest dont worry too much, even if the medicals get referred, it'll cause some time delay at worst..... nothing more... 

I have my meds planned on 14th... have just quit smoking


----------



## nuked

Its good to see people quit smoking atleast for this cause.


----------



## Minhas

nuked said:


> Its good to see people quit smoking atleast for this cause.


Its really sad that I did not quit at all and still I cleared the medical


----------



## coolkhu

Impatient22 said:


> This is fine... have ur wife's medical (excluding xray)
> 
> 1- Yes, baby should have passport first and baby will have to go to passport office. After that u can schedule baby's medical and wife's xray.
> 
> 2- PCC is required for adults only i.e older than 18 years.
> 
> 3- U ll have to add ur baby in ur application, Birth certificate and passport will be required. send it to ur CO, they will confirm that ur baby has been added as dependent. After that u ll send the medicals and wife's xray.
> 
> After medicals .. u should get ur grant in a couple of days (if not referred) or max by 2-3 weeks (if referred)
> 
> All the best !!!


Agreed with Impatient22..

just one point to add..i hope you have already informed your CO about your wife pregnancy and do add your baby as quickly as possible like after born, don't wait for passport...just submit the form change of circumstances then update birth certificate and passport when arrive. so at least you baby will be added in the application though documents (passport and birth cert) will be required to complete the process. though I didn't submit birth cert. just passport. but to be on safe side you can submit both.


----------



## expatdude

Jango911 said:


> Hi ImranAli82,
> 
> I have my Medicals planned on the 12th Nov'13 and the whole family is suffering from throat infection, flu and fever . . .  suggest should I delay till we fully recovered as the season is changing and Lahore atmosphere is going to get worse I usually don't get well through it
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Do not get worry on flu, throat infection. I was ill due to throat n flu 3 days before medical & my voice was nt fine on that day it did not cause me any problem.

If u feel uncomfortable call the iom islamabad number if they ll ask u to delay then delay otherwise....


----------



## expatdude

naur33n said:


> I finally lodged my visa !! Waiting for CO to be assigned  what do you guys say should I get pcc and meds done?


Sorry ican't see the signature I m using expat utility.

If ur 190 applicant go for them atleast for medicals so that they get clear as soon as possible as there is always long queue for that.

& if u r not 190 do not go for them


----------



## Steyn

nuked said:


> Job hunt has to be simple and precise,
> 
> 1 - Do not overload your CV with extra details, my sample CV with changed information as a guide is followed in the link, please try not to copy it, but enhance it and share it with me too.
> 
> 2 - CV should not contain very lengthy information, xyz details and bla bla, specific job description only pls.
> 
> 3 - CV should not be more than 2 pages. Including Cover letter no more than 3 pages.
> 
> 4 - Cover letter should be like it is being addressed to someone. Try not to use a generic template.
> 
> Hope it helps. Do let me know if I have missed anything.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iThPeTzrtVJn5Gdu57WrAYfdcTK88QfuLxyK4u83FEo/edit?usp=sharing


Can you please list down things that are required to be done before flying to Oz and after landing. It would help people a lot, who are planning to fly in near future


----------



## umairmahmood

Steyn said:


> Can you please list down things that are required to be done before flying to Oz and after landing. It would help people a lot, who are planning to fly in near future



it can be an endless list of things, once you land top priority things should be

1. Get mobile sim ( I would not recommend to go into a contract right away) best package for a starter is (as per me) to buy a Lebara sim and activate National plan on it that would cost you $30 and you will have unlimited national call ( that you require to contact recruiters), moreover if you are moving with a family lebara to lebara calls are always free. I would recommend to get a cheap smartphone with GPS from Pakistan.
2. Get TFN, register with medicare and centerlink ( all these things can be done in one day, you need to plan them before you arrive, e.g. the location of the offices, train/bus timings etc)
3. Get internet, the most important thing, if you don't have DSL, go for the quickest option available i.e. Optus $2/day sim that gives you unlimited internet.
4. Medicines are available here but they are really expensive, you I would recommend to get some medicines like painkiller and incase of children some rash creams, multivitamins from Pakistan. Those syrups cost less the Rs200 in Pakistan but here they are not less than $10 a piece.


----------



## emran

msaeed said:


> Jango911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply..
> 
> Yes you are correct only a college and uni can give that kind of document...the only issue here is that I have seen some Indian forum members getting that certificate even from there schools which for them worked..as my Wife dose not have a graduation degree now as she is still studying...the highest certificate she has is of Intermediate..12th grade...I don't know if any Pakistani applicant has ever used the school or college certificate showing studies in English till intermediate or 10th grade..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bros,
> 
> Isn't it the option to pay extra fee if your wife has not given an IELTS test? Or you do have to submit your wife academic documents?
Click to expand...


----------



## millinium_bug

emran said:


> msaeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bros,
> 
> Isn't it the option to pay extra fee if your wife has not given an IELTS test? Or you do have to submit your wife academic documents?
> 
> 
> 
> There is an option to pay extra fee if you won't submit the IELTS result for any dependent above 18 years ..... but i will recommend you to submit "Medium of instruction letter in English" from her university, it will serve your purpose as i did in my case ........ If you need specific wordings of that letter you may inbox me.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar
Click to expand...


----------



## Jango911

millinium_bug said:


> emran said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an option to pay extra fee if you won't submit the IELTS result for any dependent above 18 years ..... but i will recommend you to submit "Medium of instruction letter in English" from her university, it will serve your purpose as i did in my case ........ If you need specific wordings of that letter you may inbox me.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed with millinium_bug . . .
Click to expand...


----------



## emran

Jango911 said:


> millinium_bug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed with millinium_bug . . .
> 
> 
> 
> When do they ask about the Spouse documents? If I am the main applicant does it still require for my wife's doc as well?
> 
> I don't want to claim points for spouse. Does it still matter?
Click to expand...


----------



## Abrar warriach

Me and my wife and our kids undergone medical examination on the same day but kids status is shown no further medical required but mine and my wife is still showing the same , further medical required. I wonder how long will it take them to finalize our medical.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Impatient22

umairmahmood said:


> it can be an endless list of things, once you land top priority things should be
> 
> 1. Get mobile sim ( I would not recommend to go into a contract right away) best package for a starter is (as per me) to buy a Lebara sim and activate National plan on it that would cost you $30 and you will have unlimited national call ( that you require to contact recruiters), moreover if you are moving with a family lebara to lebara calls are always free. I would recommend to get a cheap smartphone with GPS from Pakistan.
> 2. Get TFN, register with medicare and centerlink ( all these things can be done in one day, you need to plan them before you arrive, e.g. the location of the offices, train/bus timings etc)
> 3. Get internet, the most important thing, if you don't have DSL, go for the quickest option available i.e. Optus $2/day sim that gives you unlimited internet.
> 4. Medicines are available here but they are really expensive, you I would recommend to get some medicines like painkiller and incase of children some rash creams, multivitamins from Pakistan. Those syrups cost less the Rs200 in Pakistan but here they are not less than $10 a piece.


Can you please elaborate, taking medicines along would cause any problem with the customs guys ? or do we need to have a prescription from doctor as well?


----------



## SMShoaib

Abrar warriach said:


> Me and my wife and our kids undergone medical examination on the same day but kids status is shown no further medical required but mine and my wife is still showing the same , further medical required. I wonder how long will it take them to finalize our medical.:fingerscrossed:


Welcome to the forum.

Would you please share your complete timeline with us?


----------



## Cognos Man

Dear Umair/Nuked,

Its very kind of you to share this info. Since many of us may go for visa validation. Lets say for one or two weeks, 6 months earlier than final move. What should they ideally finalize in their short visit. Can you please mention about following:

1- Sim or Skype number to stay in contact with recruiters.
2- TFN/Medicare/Centerlink
3- Bank related
4- Meeting with recruiters
5- Driving license 
6- Rental contract etc.

Best regards,



umairmahmood said:


> it can be an endless list of things, once you land top priority things should be
> 
> 1. Get mobile sim ( I would not recommend to go into a contract right away) best package for a starter is (as per me) to buy a Lebara sim and activate National plan on it that would cost you $30 and you will have unlimited national call ( that you require to contact recruiters), moreover if you are moving with a family lebara to lebara calls are always free. I would recommend to get a cheap smartphone with GPS from Pakistan.
> 2. Get TFN, register with medicare and centerlink ( all these things can be done in one day, you need to plan them before you arrive, e.g. the location of the offices, train/bus timings etc)
> 3. Get internet, the most important thing, if you don't have DSL, go for the quickest option available i.e. Optus $2/day sim that gives you unlimited internet.
> 4. Medicines are available here but they are really expensive, you I would recommend to get some medicines like painkiller and incase of children some rash creams, multivitamins from Pakistan. Those syrups cost less the Rs200 in Pakistan but here they are not less than $10 a piece.


----------



## UU!

Salam,

Can you please let me what happens in meds if wife is expecting. We are not sure whether my wife is expecting and just couple of days back we received meds request from CO.

In few days we will have clear picture. Kindly let me know what will be the case if results are positive.

BR


----------



## Impatient22

UU! said:


> Salam,
> 
> Can you please let me what happens in meds if wife is expecting. We are not sure whether my wife is expecting and just couple of days back we received meds request from CO.
> 
> In few days we will have clear picture. Kindly let me know what will be the case if results are positive.
> 
> BR


You just need to postpone the Xray atleast for first 3 months of pregnancy, in 2nd trimester you can go for Xray with a protective shield only if allowed by your doctor. Xray radiations are dangerous for baby that's why its not recommended to go for it in pregnancy. 

Rest of the medical checkups can be done. No issue in that.


----------



## UU!

Impatient22 said:


> You just need to postpone the Xray atleast for first 3 months of pregnancy, in 2nd trimester you can go for Xray with a protective shield only if allowed by your doctor. Xray radiations are dangerous for baby that's why its not recommended to go for it in pregnancy. Rest of the medical checkups can be done. No issue in that.


Thanks bro for your quick response. Please let me know if my understanding is correct, that we have delay or meds are without X-Ray meds will not be completed?


----------



## umairmahmood

Impatient22 said:


> Can you please elaborate, taking medicines along would cause any problem with the customs guys ? or do we need to have a prescription from doctor as well?



over the counter medicines should not be a problem, for other you would need a prescription, Antibiotics are not available here we carried them from Pakistan and got a doctors prescription, At the Sydney Immigration they did not check anything regarding medicines.


----------



## Avatar82

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz...
> 
> I just contacted IOM Karachi and they asked me to do the medical of myself, my 3 yrs old daughter and wife (pregnant- excluding X-Ray).
> 
> Once in Jan 2014 after delivery, we can perform x-ray and send it to Case officer.
> 
> Please advise, if this is the correct way of reducing delay in grant.
> 
> Other questions i have in mind:
> 
> 1-Do i have to do medical for new born as well and for passport new born child has to go passport office for pics and other stuff.
> 
> 2- I have 3 yrs old daughter as well, but i think no Police clearance is required for her. only for me and my wife. right?
> 
> 3- I got medical and PCC call on 05 Nov 2013 and planning to send the medical and PCC to Case office by 18 Nov 2013. I will be sending my wife x-ray and new born baby birth certificate in Jan 2014 end. Any other things needs to be sent for new born baby?
> 
> So by when should i expect to get grant?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Bro your situation is very similar to me..my wife is also expecting and her due date is in Jan'14. I have a 3 years daughter as well. As you can see my timeline I have applied for 189 class and till now my SC are not finalized as per latest response from CO. Regarding the medicals when I informed about the good news to CO and asked whether to go for medicals he said NO. He will be asking for medicals of the complete family once after the baby is born. So I am now waiting....
But the best thing is that one should keep updating CO regarding any changes that are occurring during the visa process.
By the way have you applied for 189 or 190 n whats your status?


----------



## umairmahmood

Cognos Man said:


> Dear Umair/Nuked,
> 
> Its very kind of you to share this info. Since many of us may go for visa validation. Lets say for one or two weeks, 6 months earlier than final move. What should they ideally finalize in their short visit. Can you please mention about following:
> 
> 1- Sim or Skype number to stay in contact with recruiters.
> 2- TFN/Medicare/Centerlink
> 3- Bank related
> 4- Meeting with recruiters
> 5- Driving license
> 6- Rental contract etc.
> 
> Best regards,


If you are going only to validate the Visa for just 2 weeks, just enjoy your time over here and visit places.
I advise you to stay a bit more like a month or if possible for a season (from jan-mar or from may-jul), biggest expense in the start is the ticket and if you are spending on it then make the most out of it, if you can afford you can make short visit.

All the above things you have mentioned should be done once you decide to stay permanently here.


----------



## UU!

UU! said:


> Thanks bro for your quick response. Please let me know if my understanding is correct, that we have delay or meds are without X-Ray meds will not be completed?


Impatient22 or any other fellow member I will be obliged if u can kindly respond to my query.


----------



## Impatient22

UU! said:


> Thanks bro for your quick response. Please let me know if my understanding is correct, that we have delay or meds are without X-Ray meds will not be completed?


Without Xray medical will not be considered complete. U'll have to delay x-ray till child birth or do it in 2nd trimester (if allowed by your wife's doctor).



UU! said:


> Impatient22 or any other fellow member I will be obliged if u can kindly respond to my query.


Responded... I was out for my Farewell lunch  

Last day at work today !!


----------



## ali_sajjad86

insanesanatic said:


> No Pakistani has been granted 189 visa yet. Only one female was granted 189 a few months back and she didn't gave any details. So most likely its unreliable source.
> 
> I also lodged 189 on-shore (S/W Engr. Cata.) in late Jan. In August my case officer told me to wait for 9 more months before asking again for a status inquiry.
> 
> For your case I anticipate minimum time of Form 80 date + 1 Year = 13 Aug, 14.
> 
> So it would be after 13 August, probably 6 months after that. The reason for this is that those 189-ers who applied in Sep 2012 are still waiting.
> 
> Check this file for more detailed analysis:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Well Lets hope for the best. The normal processing time is 12 months. So anything within that date should be ok i guess. As they say "all good things come to those who wait" whats wrong in waiting abit. I applied for visa 189 on Oct 6th'13. Uploaded all the documents in advance including the PCC & Medicals. I received an email from team 13 on 23rd Oct'13 asking couple of question. Today is 4 weeks and 2 days since i applied. Even the time for CO allotment has been passed yet. I still thinks Inshallah it will be processed within 12 months. People who get the grants pretty quick (3-4 months) is good for them, but for rest ; lets not be so negative. If there is an issue thats a separate thing but otherwise it for regular cases grant should be within 12 months. 
Will keep all updated about my status. Please remember me in prayers!
Ali


----------



## emran

My Agent is MARA registered based in Australia. Do you think they will take a risk on taking this Decision Ready Checklist?


----------



## coolkhu

emran said:


> Jango911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do they ask about the Spouse documents? If I am the main applicant does it still require for my wife's doc as well?
> 
> I don't want to claim points for spouse. Does it still matter?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter you are primary or secondary, if you want to upload the documents you can do it with yours..like education certificates and english language proof letter and all..it doesn't require points to be claimed..just add documents for secondary applicant..yes documents will be required if you are claiming to submit a letter for english language proof and not the IELTS OR FEES..
> 
> hope it helps..
Click to expand...


----------



## expatdude

No please upload the concerned documents of sec applicant e.g. passport, birth certificate, marriage cert n proof of english only ( if prrof of english is a letter from uni then uni result card/transcript ) only.

Do not upload the unnecessary docs why to take pain if something is not required


----------



## ahmed84

So if any ENS or RSMS are out there, get a MARA registered agent and ask him to file for Decision Ready Checklist.[/quote]

This does not make sense. The official auditing reports of the Australian government shows there is indeed a backlog of cases with the security assessment organizations. If there is a quota, wouldn't be better for the agent to finalize as much cases as possible? 

Also, in the initial stage my case officer showed a sincere effort and urgency to get my documents. She promptly responded to my inquiries and acknowledged receiving my document sometimes minutes after sending them. Why would she show such urgency if she plans to let my case sit on her desk?

Lastly, frankly I would expect such behavior in our third countries but things don't run that way in advance countries where there is a greater level of accountability and responsibility. Isn't that the reason most of us are planning to move there after all?


----------



## UU!

Impatient22 said:


> Without Xray medical will not be considered complete. U'll have to delay x-ray till child birth or do it in 2nd trimester (if allowed by your wife's doctor).
> 
> 
> 
> Responded... I was out for my Farewell lunch
> 
> Last day at work today !!


wahhhh congrats... best of luck...


----------



## UU!

What happens if Med (X-Ray) is delayed due to pregnancy for complete 9 months, can it have some adverse effect on grant decision. Just wondering?

Secondly 28 days timeline in based on calender days or working days?


----------



## AbbasHosseini

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Well Lets hope for the best. The normal processing time is 12 months. So anything within that date should be ok i guess. As they say "all good things come to those who wait" whats wrong in waiting abit. I applied for visa 189 on Oct 6th'13. Uploaded all the documents in advance including the PCC & Medicals. I received an email from team 13 on 23rd Oct'13 asking couple of question. Today is 4 weeks and 2 days since i applied. Even the time for CO allotment has been passed yet. I still thinks Inshallah it will be processed within 12 months. People who get the grants pretty quick (3-4 months) is good for them, but for rest ; lets not be so negative. If there is an issue thats a separate thing but otherwise it for regular cases grant should be within 12 months.
> Will keep all updated about my status. Please remember me in prayers!
> Ali


there are those special cases who have got grants within 10-12 months of Co allocation ( im refering to 189 applicants from who undergo security checks like Iran and Bangladesh and Pakistan), 

Every case is different and you may get yours within 12 months who knows. There are certainly reasons why an applicant get clearance in 10 months and another in 15 months. 

Some applications get their security checks really late because they get referred twice to ASIO. so double the standard timeline for SC ( 16-20 months). 

I dont think luck plays any role at all. to ASIO, we are all applicants with case numbers, theres no reason for an ASIO officer to just "feel like " giving clearance to someone from pakistan in 8 months and to another person from pakistan in 20 months. there are certainly guidlines and no one knows about them. Also, being asked for "further info" regarding form 80 delays your prcoess by a minimum of 1 and up to 3 months. Sometimes it takes up to 4 follow-ups from ASIO to DIBP to get what they want, lets not forget that. There are cases where a followup request from ASIO stayed with DIBP for almost half a year, and this is obviously not ASIO's fault. I have read all these in a PDF file published by an Australian governemnt agency that looked into ASIO's functionality. I can find it and post it when I get the chance. 

for example, i looked into so many excel files with applications from iran and pakistan who lodged 175/176 in the last 4 years... there were many cases of clearance within 12 months ( male applicants) and there were also a lot of cases where the process took around 15 or 16 months. so its difficult to predict. Its always food news hearing about a grant but we cant really predict on our timeline based on someone elses grant or even based on the delay in their application. 

lets just hope we wont fall into those catagories where the wait is a minimum of 14 months. 

I have seen sept/oct 2012 applicants who havent got grants and I have seen jan or late dec applicants who have got their grant 1 or 2 months ago. 

lodgement date means nothing to ASIO. basically if you trigger ASIO's security indicators then you will have to wait a long time, a very long time and if you get referred twice ( yes its hard to believe, but it happens a lot ) then again, a long 18 months wait, approximately.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

what I mean by being referred twice is what the following says, and it has happened many times in the past. this happens when ASIO believes theres something not quiet right about you and/or your application, but they have no proof nor the legal justification to deny you and therefore you DO qualify to get a clearance but the final decision is up to DIBP and in almost every case DIBP refers you AGAIN to ASIO to have you fully evaluated by another officer untill they are 100% sure youre good to go. 

taken from their website: 

"A qualified assessment, which generally means that ASIO 
has identified information relevant to security, but is not 
making a recommendation in relation to the ‘prescribed 
administrative action’"

source regarding my previous comment : 

http://www.anao.gov.au/~/media/Uplo...Audit Report 49/201112 Audit Report No 49.pdf


----------



## nuked

UU! said:


> What happens if Med (X-Ray) is delayed due to pregnancy for complete 9 months, can it have some adverse effect on grant decision. Just wondering?
> 
> Secondly 28 days timeline in based on calender days or working days?


1 - I dont think expecting delays causes any adverse affect.

2 - Its 28 days counting straight in line including weekends.

All the best.


----------



## UU!

Again advice required:

Me and spouse have same permanent address on the NICs. I used to live there from *Apr 2006* to *Jul 2009* after that I moved outside of PK for work. Spouse lived at the same address from *Jul 2009* to *Apr 2012* before moving to our new home where she lived from *Apr 2012* to *Mar 2013* before moving abroad with me (we didn't change the permanent address on our NICs to our new home).

We don't own the place that is mentioned on our NICs as permanent address, it's my cousin house and we used to live with them, the second place where my spouse lived from *Apr 2012* to *Mar 2013* is owned by me.

Police authorities asked that my cousin has to give in written that we used to live there during so and so period as I don't own the place and there isn't any rent agreement. I also mentioned these address details in Form-80.

Now as I know the PCC from ISB mentions the address of applicants and duration they have lived there so I'm little bit confused about my spouse's PCC as she has lived at two address in ISB in this duration and I have lived only at one. 

In Form-80 I have also mentioned these address details as mentioned above so do I have to mention these in my spouse's PCC process to police authorities also mention two addresses in my spouse's PCC so it matches the information provide in Form-80.

In short if I only mention one address for my spouse in PCC process then our stay duration at that address will not match and if I mention that my used to live that address from *Jul 2009* to *Mar 2013* that it will mismatch from the information provided in spouse's Form-80. So I think I have to mention two address for my spouse to make PCC match the information provided in Form-80..

Please advice.....


----------



## coolkhu

expatdude said:


> No please upload the concerned documents of sec applicant e.g. passport, birth certificate, marriage cert n proof of english only ( if prrof of english is a letter from uni then uni result card/transcript ) only.
> 
> Do not upload the unnecessary docs why to take pain if something is not required


I think my point was same too tht you will upload if you are going to provide english proof letter and this doesnt mean points will be claimed as asked by him
And no wait for CO if he/she will ask then
Just upload...


----------



## coolkhu

UU! said:


> Again advice required:
> 
> Me and spouse have same permanent address on the NICs. I used to live there from *Apr 2006* to *Jul 2009* after that I moved outside of PK for work. Spouse lived at the same address from *Jul 2009* to *Apr 2012* before moving to our new home where she lived from *Apr 2012* to *Mar 2013* before moving abroad with me (we didn't change the permanent address on our NICs to our new home).
> 
> We don't own the place that is mentioned on our NICs as permanent address, it's my cousin house and we used to live with them, the second place where my spouse lived from *Apr 2012* to *Mar 2013* is owned by me.
> 
> Police authorities asked that my cousin has to give in written that we used to live there during so and so period as I don't own the place and there isn't any rent agreement. I also mentioned these address details in Form-80.
> 
> Now as I know the PCC from ISB mentions the address of applicants and duration they have lived there so I'm little bit confused about my spouse's PCC as she has lived at two address in ISB in this duration and I have lived only at one.
> 
> In Form-80 I have also mentioned these address details as mentioned above so do I have to mention these in my spouse's PCC process to police authorities also mention two addresses in my spouse's PCC so it matches the information provide in Form-80.
> 
> In short if I only mention one address for my spouse in PCC process then our stay duration at that address will not match and if I mention that my used to live that address from *Jul 2009* to *Mar 2013* that it will mismatch from the information provided in spouse's Form-80. So I think I have to mention two address for my spouse to make PCC match the information provided in Form-80..
> 
> Please advice.....


Interesting...

dear i have mentioned 3 addresses for my wife in form 80..2 addresses were of before marriage and 1 same as mine..after marriage..

But yes NIC has the last one i.e. after marriage one..

But for PCC we applied just for the last address not all..and last address is mentioned in PCC like from 2011-date and it was submitted and also accepted.

I believe for PCC only latest/recent address will work but yes your case is a bit different because of NIC has old address..may be you can ask Police authorities to mention both address? Or just the recent? (not sure though because they check with respect to NIC)..Seniors please advise more..


----------



## UU!

Coolkhu and other fellow members can you please reply to my query, it's lil bit complex.


----------



## UU!

UU! said:


> Again advice required:
> 
> Me and spouse have same permanent address on the NICs. I used to live there from *Apr 2006* to *Jul 2009* after that I moved outside of PK for work. Spouse lived at the same address from *Jul 2009* to *Apr 2012* before moving to our new home where she lived from *Apr 2012* to *Mar 2013* before moving abroad with me (we didn't change the permanent address on our NICs to our new home).
> 
> We don't own the place that is mentioned on our NICs as permanent address, it's my cousin house and we used to live with them, the second place where my spouse lived from *Apr 2012* to *Mar 2013* is owned by me.
> 
> Police authorities asked that my cousin has to give in written that we used to live there during so and so period as I don't own the place and there isn't any rent agreement. I also mentioned these address details in Form-80.
> 
> Now as I know the PCC from ISB mentions the address of applicants and duration they have lived there so I'm little bit confused about my spouse's PCC as she has lived at two address in ISB in this duration and I have lived only at one.
> 
> In Form-80 I have also mentioned these address details as mentioned above so do I have to mention these in my spouse's PCC process to police authorities also mention two addresses in my spouse's PCC so it matches the information provide in Form-80.
> 
> In short if I only mention one address for my spouse in PCC process then our stay duration at that address will not match and if I mention that my used to live that address from *Jul 2009* to *Mar 2013* that it will mismatch from the information provided in spouse's Form-80. So I think I have to mention two address for my spouse to make PCC match the information provided in Form-80..
> 
> Please advice.....


Seniors / Moderators please advice SOS .....


----------



## msohaibkhan

AbbasHosseini said:


> there are those special cases who have got grants within 10-12 months of Co allocation ( im refering to 189 applicants from who undergo security checks like Iran and Bangladesh and Pakistan),
> 
> Every case is different and you may get yours within 12 months who knows. There are certainly reasons why an applicant get clearance in 10 months and another in 15 months.
> 
> Some applications get their security checks really late because they get referred twice to ASIO. so double the standard timeline for SC ( 16-20 months).
> 
> I dont think luck plays any role at all. to ASIO, we are all applicants with case numbers, theres no reason for an ASIO officer to just "feel like " giving clearance to someone from pakistan in 8 months and to another person from pakistan in 20 months. there are certainly guidlines and no one knows about them. Also, being asked for "further info" regarding form 80 delays your prcoess by a minimum of 1 and up to 3 months. Sometimes it takes up to 4 follow-ups from ASIO to DIBP to get what they want, lets not forget that. There are cases where a followup request from ASIO stayed with DIBP for almost half a year, and this is obviously not ASIO's fault. I have read all these in a PDF file published by an Australian governemnt agency that looked into ASIO's functionality. I can find it and post it when I get the chance.
> 
> for example, i looked into so many excel files with applications from iran and pakistan who lodged 175/176 in the last 4 years... there were many cases of clearance within 12 months ( male applicants) and there were also a lot of cases where the process took around 15 or 16 months. so its difficult to predict. Its always food news hearing about a grant but we cant really predict on our timeline based on someone elses grant or even based on the delay in their application.
> 
> lets just hope we wont fall into those catagories where the wait is a minimum of 14 months.
> 
> I have seen sept/oct 2012 applicants who havent got grants and I have seen jan or late dec applicants who have got their grant 1 or 2 months ago.
> 
> lodgement date means nothing to ASIO. basically if you trigger ASIO's security indicators then you will have to wait a long time, a very long time and if you get referred twice ( yes its hard to believe, but it happens a lot ) then again, a long 18 months wait, approximately.


Nice info Abbas. Can you please share that source file?


----------



## UU!

Impatient22 said:


> You just need to postpone the Xray atleast for first 3 months of pregnancy, in 2nd trimester you can go for Xray with a protective shield only if allowed by your doctor. Xray radiations are dangerous for baby that's why its not recommended to go for it in pregnancy.
> 
> Rest of the medical checkups can be done. No issue in that.


I got meds request on 6th Nov, we just found yesterday that my wife is pregnant. Please let me know how shall I inform CO, shall I have to fill 1022 form or shall I simply inform CO my email.

I also need your kind feedback on following, considering we will not go for wife X-ray until new baby's birth:

1. I am working outside of Pakistan, I have to obtain PCC for both of us from here. Shall I submit it to CO as soon as I obtain it or there is any validity associated with it?

2. Can I ask CO to delay our meds (excluding wife X-ray) till March 2014, I want to get meds done from Pak when I get there on vacation?

3. I also want to process PCC from Pakistan in March 2014, so I'm planning to submit them when I will have them at that time.

4. Once the baby is born some where in July 2014 then how should I include new baby in my Visa Application, what documents I will have to submit at that point in time.


Following are the reasons why we are delaying wife X-Ray, I will be obliged if you can kindly let me know whether our approach is correct.

1. It not established whether it is safe to take X-Ray during pregnancy.
2. Considering pregnancy is still in very early stage it will take 9 month till child birth so if our grant comes in next couple of month I'm not sure how much time we will get to validate the visa before Airlines stop taking us on board.
3. I'm not sure what is the process of obtaining baby visa after our grant and how much time it takes (Please guide).

BR//UU


----------



## UU!

UU! said:


> Again advice required:
> 
> Me and spouse have same permanent address on the NICs. I used to live there from *Apr 2006* to *Jul 2009* after that I moved outside of PK for work. Spouse lived at the same address from *Jul 2009* to *Apr 2012* before moving to our new home where she lived from *Apr 2012* to *Mar 2013* before moving abroad with me (we didn't change the permanent address on our NICs to our new home).
> 
> We don't own the place that is mentioned on our NICs as permanent address, it's my cousin house and we used to live with them, the second place where my spouse lived from *Apr 2012* to *Mar 2013* is owned by me.
> 
> Police authorities asked that my cousin has to give in written that we used to live there during so and so period as I don't own the place and there isn't any rent agreement. I also mentioned these address details in Form-80.
> 
> Now as I know the PCC from ISB mentions the address of applicants and duration they have lived there so I'm little bit confused about my spouse's PCC as she has lived at two address in ISB in this duration and I have lived only at one.
> 
> In Form-80 I have also mentioned these address details as mentioned above so do I have to mention these in my spouse's PCC process to police authorities also mention two addresses in my spouse's PCC so it matches the information provide in Form-80.
> 
> In short if I only mention one address for my spouse in PCC process then our stay duration at that address will not match and if I mention that my used to live that address from *Jul 2009* to *Mar 2013* that it will mismatch from the information provided in spouse's Form-80. So I think I have to mention two address for my spouse to make PCC match the information provided in Form-80..
> 
> Please advice.....


I will be obliged if you can kindly advice I'm


----------



## emran

Hi msaeed Bro,

Did you replied to the invite for EOI? Due to weekend my agent will contact me tomorrow and I will see what is his plan. Do you have any idea how much time it takes to get a sponsorship from state after you get the invite and respond?


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> Hi msaeed Bro,
> 
> Did you replied to the invite for EOI? Due to weekend my agent will contact me tomorrow and I will see what is his plan. Do you have any idea how much time it takes to get a sponsorship from state after you get the invite and respond?


Yes I submitted my application to WA on Friday..there was a three section test and then they asked me to pay $200 in the end..now waiting for the invitation from skill select..I have no idea how long will it take..


----------



## emran

msaeed said:


> Yes I submitted my application to WA on Friday..there was a three section test and then they asked me to pay $200 in the end..now waiting for the invitation from skill select..I have no idea how long will it take..


So, after we get the invitation then we would be able to lodge the visa application right? 

Also the funds for the requirement $35,000. Did you just submit the funds in a list or attached to the bank statement, and other related documents of assests?


----------



## ali_sajjad86

emran said:


> So, after we get the invitation then we would be able to lodge the visa application right?
> 
> Also the funds for the requirement $35,000. Did you just submit the funds in a list or attached to the bank statement, and other related documents of assests?


Quick question?
I have applied for visa 189. In my signature my timeline is given. my question is my wife become pregnant just recently that is after medical was done last month. So now CO has not been allocated. What should i do? Who do i inform about change in status? Plus if we go to validate our PR next year ; after the baby is born do we have to go again to get his/her PR activated as well? I am confused.. any idea?


----------



## nuked

UU! said:


> I got meds request on 6th Nov, we just found yesterday that my wife is pregnant. Please let me know how shall I inform CO, shall I have to fill 1022 form or shall I simply inform CO my email.
> 
> *Please inform CO via email, if there is a form needed he/she will let you know*
> 
> I also need your kind feedback on following, considering we will not go for wife X-ray until new baby's birth:
> 
> 1. I am working outside of Pakistan, I have to obtain PCC for both of us from here. Shall I submit it to CO as soon as I obtain it or there is any validity associated with it?
> 
> *Validity is not from Pakistan Police but the DIBP/DIAC does not accept PCCs with one or more old date.*
> 
> 2. Can I ask CO to delay our meds (excluding wife X-ray) till March 2014, I want to get meds done from Pak when I get there on vacation?
> 
> *You can simple ask your CO to delay both you and your wife meds since you are expecting a new family member. If it is urgent CO can ask you to provide it immediately, dont mention that you want to go there on vacation and then get it.*
> 
> 3. I also want to process PCC from Pakistan in March 2014, so I'm planning to submit them when I will have them at that time.
> 
> *Simple email stating you are not in Pakistan, and will be in Pakistan later on so and so date, please advise if Pakistan PCC can be submitted by XX date.*
> 
> 4. Once the baby is born some where in July 2014 then how should I include new baby in my Visa Application, what documents I will have to submit at that point in time.
> 
> *At this time you will need Form 1022, you will need to provide addition of new family member with Birth Certificate of NADRA English, also inform CO that you have applied for your baby's passport as soon as it is available it will be provided to them.*
> 
> Following are the reasons why we are delaying wife X-Ray, I will be obliged if you can kindly let me know whether our approach is correct.
> 
> 1. It not established whether it is safe to take X-Ray during pregnancy.
> 
> *Fair enough decision*
> 
> 2. Considering pregnancy is still in very early stage it will take 9 month till child birth so if our grant comes in next couple of month I'm not sure how much time we will get to validate the visa before Airlines stop taking us on board.
> 
> *If your meds are delayed your Visa Grant comes normally with one year validity from the date of your medical request.*
> 
> 3. I'm not sure what is the process of obtaining baby visa after our grant and how much time it takes (Please guide).
> 
> *The process of obtaining baby visa is quite combursome and expensive, plus the wait is around 18 months+ which should not be your option as the mother can no way leave a child at that early stage to validate her visa.*
> 
> BR//UU


Hope the responses are clear, Can I request you to kindly do a bit of research these questions have been in discussion fairly for most of the applicants. No Offenses meant but people might be busy which is why they won't respond or they want you to do bit of research.

All the best.


----------



## nuked

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Quick question?
> I have applied for visa 189. In my signature my timeline is given. my question is my wife become pregnant just recently that is after medical was done last month. So now CO has not been allocated. What should i do? Who do i inform about change in status? Plus if we go to validate our PR next year ; after the baby is born do we have to go again to get his/her PR activated as well? I am confused.. any idea?


Please inform CO immediately with your wife's pregnancy and the option available for your application.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

nuked said:


> Please inform CO immediately with your wife's pregnancy and the option available for your application.


but the CO is not allocated yet. So you mean as soon as a CO is assigned i should inform him? 
btw do you have any idea ; as the medicals are already done so no issue for us but for the baby do we have to get their PR validated as well? that means i have to travel twice?


----------



## nuked

ali_sajjad86 said:


> but the CO is not allocated yet. So you mean as soon as a CO is assigned i should inform him?
> btw do you have any idea ; as the medicals are already done so no issue for us but for the baby do we have to get their PR validated as well? that means i have to travel twice?


Sorry I over read on CO not allocated. 189 has a minimum time frame for 12 months. so by the time you get CO, you will still have enough time to inform CO about this change. No need to rush wait for CO, once you get CO, let him know you provided the medicals and the change occurred after that include the possible due date.

All the best.


----------



## millinium_bug

msaeed said:


> Yes I submitted my application to WA on Friday..there was a three section test and then they asked me to pay $200 in the end..now waiting for the invitation from skill select..I have no idea how long will it take..


Under which Occupation code you have applied?
Normally WA takes lesser time .... like between 4 days to 4 weeks .... 

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## roposh

Hi,
Hope everyone is doing well. 

I am looking for a person who can teach* 'Data Management and Reporting'* by using MS Acccess, VB/SQL. (eg: developing and maintaining huge databases, using SQL for generating reports from the database, update, insert, delete data etc)

If anyone knows someone who can teach that in Karachi. PLease PM me or share the contact details here.

Thanks & regards,
Roposh


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> So, after we get the invitation then we would be able to lodge the visa application right?
> 
> Also the funds for the requirement $35,000. Did you just submit the funds in a list or attached to the bank statement, and other related documents of assests?


Yes first they do initial contact and give you a link to submit application with WA immigration and during that application a small test and other information is taken...for funds they only asked me how much fund you have and for single person $20000 and for family they were asking $40000...I just mentioned the amount and nothing else..once you submit this application I think the next step will be the approval from WA and then the invite from skill select..


----------



## msaeed

millinium_bug said:


> Under which Occupation code you have applied?
> Normally WA takes lesser time .... like between 4 days to 4 weeks ....
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


My Occupation code is 263111...Computer network and system Engineer..


----------



## bhura

Hello friends
Just got reply from IGIS to contact again in May 2014 in case I don't hear from co
This is standard reply I guess


----------



## zeeshan

Hi All,

I have applied for category 175 on 31st May 2012. And i am still waiting for my medical request from the CO. 
However, i have a couple of questions which i need responses for;

1. After i recieve the Visa grant, what is the timeframe of the initial entry?
2. If i have added my spouse and children as secondary applicants, is it mandatory for them to make the initial entry as well?

I will appreciate your guidance, thanks in advance.


----------



## emran

msaeed said:


> Yes first they do initial contact and give you a link to submit application with WA immigration and during that application a small test and other information is taken...for funds they only asked me how much fund you have and for single person $20000 and for family they were asking $40000...I just mentioned the amount and nothing else..once you submit this application I think the next step will be the approval from WA and then the invite from skill select..


Hi msaeed Bro,

I have got an email from my agent that he has replied for the invite from WA today 11-11-13. So, do let me know when you get a positive response from WA as I will check my status from my agent at that time.

My agent told me it would take 2-3 weeks to get WA sponsorship and then wait again for the Invitation to Apply for the visa (another 2-3 weeks).

If any Senior can reply on the time duration it would be brilliant.


----------



## thinktank

zeeshan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for category 175 on 31st May 2012. And i am still waiting for my medical request from the CO.
> However, i have a couple of questions which i need responses for;
> 
> 1. After i recieve the Visa grant, what is the timeframe of the initial entry?
> 2. If i have added my spouse and children as secondary applicants, is it mandatory for them to make the initial entry as well?
> 
> I will appreciate your guidance, thanks in advance.


1. It is usually around one year from the med call or date of your meds finalisation;
2. yes. or else there visa will expire. However, it is up to you if you want to move permanently before the initial entry date or validate your visas and return later on.


----------



## millinium_bug

roposh said:


> Hi,
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I am looking for a person who can teach* 'Data Management and Reporting'* by using MS Acccess, VB/SQL. (eg: developing and maintaining huge databases, using SQL for generating reports from the database, update, insert, delete data etc)
> 
> If anyone knows someone who can teach that in Karachi. PLease PM me or share the contact details here.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Roposh


Bro,

I am professionally into this field for enterprise level applications, since last 9 years 

But i am from Lahore. Do let me know how can i help you 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## zeeshan

thinktank said:


> 1. It is usually around one year from the med call or date of your meds finalisation;
> 2. yes. or else there visa will expire. However, it is up to you if you want to move permanently before the initial entry date or validate your visas and return later on.



Thanks ThinkTank! appreciate your response


----------



## Avatar82

bhura said:


> Hello friends
> Just got reply from IGIS to contact again in May 2014 in case I don't hear from co
> This is standard reply I guess


Bro its been a long time that our cases are still stuck in SC n more than 12 months have gone. As u launched query with IGIS and still they havent given a proper answer is making me worried that how much long it will take more for our cases to finalize


----------



## bhura

Avatar82 said:


> Bro its been a long time that our cases are still stuck in SC n more than 12 months have gone. As u launched query with IGIS and still they havent given a proper answer is making me worried that how much long it will take more for our cases to finalize


I am tired of this waiting
Applied for Canada under fswp last week
This is plan B
Wish you all good luck for your speedy grants


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hi

It is evident that the last NSW Occupation list placed on the web is dated 14/10/2013. Since, I am about to apply for NSW migration sponsorship, I want to know what would be the status of my application:


if my application (applied on the basis of current occupation list) is in transit with courier, and
during the transit, the Occupation list is updated and my occupation is suspended in the updated list


----------



## expatdude

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi
> 
> It is evident that the last NSW Occupation list placed on the web is dated 14/10/2013. Since, I am about to apply for NSW migration sponsorship, I want to know what would be the status of my application:
> 
> 
> [*]if my application (applied on the basis of current occupation list) is in transit with courier, and
> [*]during the transit, the Occupation list is updated and my occupation is suspended in the updated list


Once they ll receive ur app on that time or date they ll consider it is submitted date. As u know new rule always apply on later applicant. I believe that ur app ll not have affect if received by them and it ll surely not affected by new rules after u receive their acknowledgment.

Hope I hv answered ur question in detail. 

In least always trust on Allah & go ahead and apply and leave the rest to Allah.

Best of luck


----------



## khanash

expatdude said:


> Once they ll receive ur app on that time or date they ll consider it is submitted date. As u know new rule always apply on later applicant. I believe that ur app ll not have affect if received by them and it ll surely not affected by new rules after u receive their acknowledgment.
> 
> Hope I hv answered ur question in detail.
> 
> In least always trust on Allah & go ahead and apply and leave the rest to Allah.
> 
> Best of luck


hello expat dude,,,,
did u frontload form80 and 1221 or u waited for the CO....
im thinking of waiting for case officer to demand it as ive read tht sometimes they ask u again and again if u frontloadit...
do u suggest anything


----------



## expatdude

khanash said:


> hello expat dude,,,,
> did u frontload form80 and 1221 or u waited for the CO....
> im thinking of waiting for case officer to demand it as ive read tht sometimes they ask u again and again if u frontloadit...
> do u suggest anything


My experience is different I never uploaded form 80 and never my CO asked for it & same for 1221.

My suggestions is to frontload no matter CO asks or not. In that case a direct grant can come without CO allocation.


----------



## UU!

Hi,

We want to delay our meds as my wife is pregnant, we realized it just after I received Meds request. So our visa processing will be delayed for next 9 months, if 175 visa policy changes during this time will it also effect application. Like they discontinue this type of visa, occupation quota finishes etc...

BR


----------



## coolkhu

UU! said:


> I will be obliged if you can kindly advice I'm


I think you can go for PCC with the address mentioned on NIC. Or in worst situation CO will ask you for another PCC, I hope it won't happen but still worst situation..

Your case is little different and I am sure no body has ever faced this kind of experience that's why people are not responding..so read my last response as well and this one and do take the decision on your own..we can just give suggestion..call is yours..

hope it helps.


----------



## nuked

Some Important Tips for new immigrants moving in couple of days, weeks, months.

- Carry an umbrella if you can, things are expensive generally. 25$ for a decent umbrella that'd survive the kind of winds that blow here with the rain. People normally check forecast before leaving homes & carry umbrellas with them, its a usual routine, some even have them in their cars. It has been raining here since Sunday and no sign of stopping, Thursday seems sunny, but you never know.

- Make some 10-20 copies of your CV for non-IT jobs, these are helpful in part time jobs. Printing is expensive.

- few warm clothing should be a must as the weather is really unpredictable.

All the best


----------



## nuked

UU! said:


> Hi,
> 
> We want to delay our meds as my wife is pregnant, we realized it just after I received Meds request. So our visa processing will be delayed for next 9 months, if 175 visa policy changes during this time will it also effect application. Like they discontinue this type of visa, occupation quota finishes etc...
> 
> BR


I dont think that would apply to you, as your case is nearly finalized, they have already asked for medical and pcc, which means if they would have been complete, you would have the grant before Christmas (InshAllah). But it seems you have genuine matter that needs time.

So don't worry, InshAllah All will be well.

All the best.


----------



## coolkhu

nuked said:


> Hope the responses are clear, Can I request you to kindly do a bit of research these questions have been in discussion fairly for most of the applicants. No Offenses meant but people might be busy which is why they won't respond or they want you to do bit of research.
> 
> All the best.


@nuked: for Pakistan PCC, it is mentioned in PCC that it's valid for SIX months from the date of issue..just to add to your valuable comments.

@UU: as mentioned by nuked as well..Do add your baby inshaa'Allah before the grant otherwise you have to apply for Child visa(it is also PR) and spend around 2300 AUD and wait is additional and in case you will be granted very quickly after child's birth and need to make initial entry before your baby (child visa) PR comes.. then you have to apply for visit visa for your baby so he/she ca travel with you..this will again increase you cost. so DO include your baby in existing application before the grant..like immediately after the birth do submit the form for change of circumstances and don't wait for birth certificate/passport..these can be submitted later on..addition of baby to your application should be the top priority. so you all will be granted together..and live a happy happy life..  inshaa'Allah

Best of Luck..


----------



## nuked

coolkhu said:


> @nuked: for Pakistan PCC, it is mentioned in PCC that it's valid for SIX months from the date of issue..just to add to your valuable comments.
> 
> @UU: as mentioned by nuked as well..Do add your baby inshaa'Allah before the grant otherwise you have to apply for Child visa(it is also PR) and spend around 2300 AUD and wait is additional and in case you will be granted very quickly after child's birth and need to make initial entry before your baby (child visa) PR comes.. then you have to apply for visit visa for your baby so he/she ca travel with you..this will again increase you cost. so DO include your baby in existing application before the grant..like immediately after the birth do submit the form for change of circumstances and don't wait for birth certificate/passport..these can be submitted later on..addition of baby to your application should be the top priority. so you all will be granted together..and live a happy happy life..  inshaa'Allah
> 
> Best of Luck..


Irrespective of whats written on PCC, the DIAC/DIBP considers the PCC valid for an year's period, basically its upto the CO's discretion if the case is delayed and he needs another PCC.

All the best.


----------



## coolkhu

nuked said:


> Irrespective of whats written on PCC, the DIAC/DIBP considers the PCC valid for an year's period, basically its upto the CO's discretion if the case is delayed and he needs another PCC.
> 
> All the best.


Agreed..it varies from case to case..hows your trip so far..?


----------



## nuked

coolkhu said:


> Agreed..it varies from case to case..hows your trip so far..?


Alhamdulillah going great, the job market is slow to be honest, competition is tough. I am getting calls from recruiters but no formal interviews yet. 

Don't want to discourage anyone, but one has to come prepared. Every time I don't get a response from recruiter on certain opening, its hard but I am hopeful that InshAllah I will get a Job, rest Allah knows. 

This is a demotivating factor but its the reality one must see and must not let bring the morale down. As stated by someone on this forum "There is a Job waiting for you round the corner" brings back the motivation up and pushes me to put more efforts up.

All the best to all. Do pray for me.


----------



## ScorpKing

NUKE bhai....I see ACS in your timeline...r u software engineer?



nuked said:


> Alhamdulillah going great, the job market is slow to be honest, competition is tough. I am getting calls from recruiters but no formal interviews yet.
> 
> Don't want to discourage anyone, but one has to come prepared. Every time I don't get a response from recruiter on certain opening, its hard but I am hopeful that InshAllah I will get a Job, rest Allah knows.
> 
> This is a demotivating factor but its the reality one must see and must not let bring the morale down. As stated by someone on this forum "There is a Job waiting for you round the corner" brings back the motivation up and pushes me to put more efforts up.
> 
> All the best to all. Do pray for me.


----------



## nuked

ScorpKing said:


> NUKE bhai....I see ACS in your timeline...r u software engineer?


G Bhai. open source. PHP CFM, Ruby


----------



## ScorpKing

nuked said:


> G Bhai. open source. PHP CFM, Ruby


what about .net market?


----------



## nuked

ScorpKing said:


> what about .net market?


World's Best are here considering the kind of skilled migration happening, so its tough for all unless you have some extra ordinary skills. nothing to be afraid of with my words. Point is you need to be outspoken too as well as tech savvy.


----------



## ScorpKing

I don't care about world's best  Pakistani kissi say kam hain kia  hum nay bhi bohut baray baray products per kam kia hai ...so competition ka koi masla nahi.. 



nuked said:


> World's Best are here considering the kind of skilled migration happening, so its tough for all unless you have some extra ordinary skills. nothing to be afraid of with my words. Point is you need to be outspoken too as well as tech savvy.


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Some Important Tips for new immigrants moving in couple of days, weeks, months.
> 
> - Carry an umbrella if you can, things are expensive generally. 25$ for a decent umbrella that'd survive the kind of winds that blow here with the rain. People normally check forecast before leaving homes & carry umbrellas with them, its a usual routine, some even have them in their cars. It has been raining here since Sunday and no sign of stopping, Thursday seems sunny, but you never know.
> 
> - Make some 10-20 copies of your CV for non-IT jobs, these are helpful in part time jobs. Printing is expensive.
> 
> - few warm clothing should be a must as the weather is really unpredictable.
> 
> All the best


Hi Nuked!

I read somewhere that you can get free print outs at any library across Australia, Explore it if you haven't done that already.

Also, how can one keep hard copies of resume before arriving as I believe we'll get our telephone/mobile number only when we arrive at the airport and buy the sim, so even if we carry hard copies, won't it be useless without the new australian number? or there is any way to cope with that?

And, best of luck with your job hunt! I am very sure that you'll be cracking one very soon, inshaAllah!
regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Dear All,

As you know that these days I am busy with the preparations for the BIG move next year so I thought why not make an inventory of items that I feel one should take along when moving to Australia. I am sharing the very first draft list of items with the forum members in this regard. This will not only serve as a basic guidelines for others but with the input and feedback of other members we'll also be able to make sure that we are not missing anything.

So attached please find a list of items that, at this point in time, i feel I should take alongwith me. PLease be advised that this is not the comprehensive list and there must be some very basic and essential items which will be missing in this list so don't be mad if you find somethign missing 

Please have a look at it and provide your suggestions and feedback as to what else to be included and in what quantity. I'll keep note of the suggestions & feedback and update the list accordingly every2/3 days. 

I think if all of us take it seriously and contribute positively then in about a month's time we'll be able to create a very usefull document for all the prospective immigrants.

Intially, I have divided the items into 5 categories and mentioned the necessary items accordingly in those categories. Please have a look!

Looking forwrad to your responses.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## easternsolo

Ambe said:


> Hey...
> Great news for 190 people..many congratulations !!! Time for party :tea:
> 
> Any updates on 189 people? No grants yet?
> 
> Looks like COs are stuck with 189 ppl. Havent heard from my CO after medical thing. Anyone who is in contact with his CO and he is updating on case?


Hi, I am just 7 days behind your application submission and CO assignment [up till I was just a silent user for the forum]. I have recently contacted my CO, She told me that it may take 12 months more from onward  and when I asked the reason .... she told me that it is based case to case. 'We do not grantee about the timelines... there are number of checking processes that need to be undertaken as part of the visa approval process'


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Hi Nuked!
> 
> I read somewhere that you can get free print outs at any library across Australia, Explore it if you haven't done that already.
> 
> Also, how can one keep hard copies of resume before arriving as I believe we'll get our telephone/mobile number only when we arrive at the airport and buy the sim, so even if we carry hard copies, won't it be useless without the new australian number? or there is any way to cope with that?
> 
> And, best of luck with your job hunt! I am very sure that you'll be cracking one very soon, inshaAllah!
> regards,
> Roposh


Thanks for the information, Although I just got my library card today. I will go and check what options are available.

Sorry guys, I've been feeling alot low today. Apologies for making the environment down too much.


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Thanks for the information, Although I just got my library card today. I will go and check what options are available.
> 
> Sorry guys, I've been feeling alot low today. Apologies for making the environment down too much.


Not at all! We can understand. Just be patient and keep your spirits high. I am sure very soon and I mean really very soooon, you'll be all pumped up and everything will be rosy again.

Good Luck!

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As you know that these days I am busy with the preparations for the BIG move next year so I thought why not make an inventory of items that I feel one should take along when moving to Australia. I am sharing the very first draft list of items with the forum members in this regard. This will not only serve as a basic guidelines for others but with the input and feedback of other members we'll also be able to make sure that we are not missing anything.
> 
> So attached please find a list of items that, at this point in time, i feel I should take alongwith me. PLease be advised that this is not the comprehensive list and there must be some very basic and essential items which will be missing in this list so don't be mad if you find somethign missing
> 
> Please have a look at it and provide your suggestions and feedback as to what else to be included and in what quantity. I'll keep note of the suggestions & feedback and update the list accordingly every2/3 days.
> 
> I think if all of us take it seriously and contribute positively then in about a month's time we'll be able to create a very usefull document for all the prospective immigrants.
> 
> Intially, I have divided the items into 5 categories and mentioned the necessary items accordingly in those categories. Please have a look!
> 
> Looking forwrad to your responses.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Quite a comprehensive list you made there. Voltage converter, what is that? with that in mind google "australian plug", the image you see is what all the plugs here look like so you will need a connector for your mobile/laptops else you might have to buy the cheapest for 7-10$, I am sure you can get a decent one for even lower in Karachi.

All the best.


----------



## emran

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As you know that these days I am busy with the preparations for the BIG move next year so I thought why not make an inventory of items that I feel one should take along when moving to Australia. I am sharing the very first draft list of items with the forum members in this regard. This will not only serve as a basic guidelines for others but with the input and feedback of other members we'll also be able to make sure that we are not missing anything.
> 
> So attached please find a list of items that, at this point in time, i feel I should take alongwith me. PLease be advised that this is not the comprehensive list and there must be some very basic and essential items which will be missing in this list so don't be mad if you find somethign missing
> 
> Please have a look at it and provide your suggestions and feedback as to what else to be included and in what quantity. I'll keep note of the suggestions & feedback and update the list accordingly every2/3 days.
> 
> I think if all of us take it seriously and contribute positively then in about a month's time we'll be able to create a very usefull document for all the prospective immigrants.
> 
> Intially, I have divided the items into 5 categories and mentioned the necessary items accordingly in those categories. Please have a look!
> 
> Looking forwrad to your responses.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


hahahahah Dentonic... That brings back memories of that Monkey commercial. 

Learn to Cook bro. It would be very helpful. I have lived in UK for studies and the best skill I got from there after my degree was cooking. It would save a lot of money. 

1. I would definitely add a rain coat or umbrella. 
2. Portable Iron
3. Lots of Passport size pictures.
4. power Switch plug converter for Laptop, Chargers etc.
5. Medicines for stomach problems and sneezing.

Thanks,


----------



## Naveed539

nuked said:


> Some Important Tips for new immigrants moving in couple of days, weeks, months.
> 
> - Carry an umbrella if you can, things are expensive generally. 25$ for a decent umbrella that'd survive the kind of winds that blow here with the rain. People normally check forecast before leaving homes & carry umbrellas with them, its a usual routine, some even have them in their cars. It has been raining here since Sunday and no sign of stopping, Thursday seems sunny, but you never know.
> 
> - Make some 10-20 copies of your CV for non-IT jobs, these are helpful in part time jobs. Printing is expensive.
> 
> - few warm clothing should be a must as the weather is really unpredictable.
> 
> All the best


Dear Nuked,

I am a silent observer of this forum...I don,t have the words to appreciate the way,you are helping your immigrant mates...it is very unusual to expect such help from a person, who just landed in Australia just few counted days ago...

I really salute you for your kind intensions to help your country fellows...

Thank you and keep posting further use full info in the days to come.


----------



## nuked

emran said:


> hahahahah Dentonic... That brings back memories of that Monkey commercial.
> 
> Learn to Cook bro. It would be very helpful. I have lived in UK for studies and the best skill I got from there after my degree was cooking. It would save a lot of money.
> 
> 1. I would definitely add a rain coat or umbrella.
> 2. Portable Iron
> 3. Lots of Passport size pictures.
> 4. power Switch plug converter for Laptop, Chargers etc.
> 5. Medicines for stomach problems and sneezing.
> 
> Thanks,


Ajayega, I cooked my first chicken karhai, and wow it tasted yummy!  Plus the cost of eating from out and making it home huge difference. 

Good ones, Portable Iron Philips ki lelein, the light weight, Umbrellas should be kept as mandatory, probably the ones that shrink to small sizes, but do get a good quality one. 

Yes, Plug converters are mandatory really mandatory.


All the best!


----------



## nuked

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Nuked,
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum...I don,t have the words to appreciate the way,you are helping your immigrant mates...it is very unusual to expect such help from a person, who just landed in Australia just few counted days ago...
> 
> I really salute you for your kind intensions to help your country fellows...
> 
> Thank you and keep posting further use full info in the days to come.


JazakAllah, please remember us in your prayers!


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Quite a comprehensive list you made there. Voltage converter, what is that? with that in mind google "australian plug", the image you see is what all the plugs here look like so you will need a connector for your mobile/laptops else you might have to buy the cheapest for 7-10$, I am sure you can get a decent one for even lower in Karachi.
> 
> All the best.





emran said:


> hahahahah Dentonic... That brings back memories of that Monkey commercial.
> 
> Learn to Cook bro. It would be very helpful. I have lived in UK for studies and the best skill I got from there after my degree was cooking. It would save a lot of money.
> 
> 1. I would definitely add a rain coat or umbrella.
> 2. Portable Iron
> 3. Lots of Passport size pictures.
> 4. power Switch plug converter for Laptop, Chargers etc.
> 5. Medicines for stomach problems and sneezing.
> 
> Thanks,





nuked said:


> Ajayega, I cooked my first chicken karhai, and wow it tasted yummy!  Plus the cost of eating from out and making it home huge difference.
> 
> Good ones, Portable Iron Philips ki lelein, the light weight, Umbrellas should be kept as mandatory, probably the ones that shrink to small sizes, but do get a good quality one.
> 
> Yes, Plug converters are mandatory really mandatory.
> 
> 
> All the best!


Thanks buddies!!!

Good suggestion Nuked and Emran!! 
I have updated th elist with plug converters, umrella and iron 

Will post the new list laters 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Waqarali20005

roposh said:


> Thanks buddies!!!
> 
> Good suggestion Nuked and Emran!!
> I have updated th elist with plug converters, umrella and iron
> 
> Will post the new list laters
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I would add a Jaye namaz (Mussalla), an electric kattle, a pair of sleepers, couple of writing pads and pens etc..


----------



## onmotorway

nuked said:


> JazakAllah, please remember us in your prayers!


Belated congrats. Hope you are dong well..
I am planning to land in Sydney this month i.e Novemeber. Please let me know if you can be contacted for accomodation sharing or advice. Thanks.


----------



## emran

Hi Roposh,

Well I would recommend to put aside some money I would put $1000 to buy some stuff from there as well. 

Spoons, and Forks are fine but plate, Electric Kettle, mug (unless you have coffee steel mug) and other Kitchen appliances should be bought from there.

You will see so many different kinds of offers Buy 1 get one free or Combo offers on different stuffs. Trust me you will find some fantastic offers and better products.

Only buy this stuff when you have your own apartment or unless you have already some friend and family waiting for you. If you take that much stuff it would be difficult for you to move as that what you will do move from one accomodation to another till you find someplace you like.


----------



## Desi Munda

Avatar82 said:


> Bro your situation is very similar to me..my wife is also expecting and her due date is in Jan'14. I have a 3 years daughter as well. As you can see my timeline I have applied for 189 class and till now my SC are not finalized as per latest response from CO. Regarding the medicals when I informed about the good news to CO and asked whether to go for medicals he said NO. He will be asking for medicals of the complete family once after the baby is born. So I am now waiting....
> But the best thing is that one should keep updating CO regarding any changes that are occurring during the visa process.
> By the way have you applied for 189 or 190 n whats your status?


Hi,

I have not yet communicated to Case officer about pregnancy, but my agent has asked me to go with medicals for complete family with only exception that will not perform xray for my wife. We will do that after delivery.

That way all things (Family Med + PCC) will be done and sent to CO and will sent the wife xray and new born birth certificate and passport in Jan end.

My Visa class is GSM 175.

Thanks


----------



## mimran

I have NICOP mentioned UAE as residence. Once Iam travelling to Ausi permanently, do I have to cancel my NICOP and convert it again into Urdu NIC or do I have to convert into English NICOP with Ausi as residence ? Any suggestions on this.


----------



## expatdude

Today after almost 2 weeks I got my system back from organization as its hard drive were crashed. 

Now i ll start once again gathering thing caz lost data 

Will share the list of thing to do and for preparation this week might be so much busy due to heavy work load in office.

All the best


----------



## nuked

onmotorway said:


> Belated congrats. Hope you are dong well..
> I am planning to land in Sydney this month i.e Novemeber. Please let me know if you can be contacted for accomodation sharing or advice. Thanks.


most welcome brother. pls pm me your skype.


----------



## nuked

mimran said:


> I have NICOP mentioned UAE as residence. Once Iam travelling to Ausi permanently, do I have to cancel my NICOP and convert it again into Urdu NIC or do I have to convert into English NICOP with Ausi as residence ? Any suggestions on this.


No need.


----------



## syeralia

Any one here with team 2 case officer


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> No need.


So no need to convert it into Urdu as well. I remember when we were renewing our passport in uae for children, they require nicop as a must for renewal although my kids already had machine readable passport. I didnt had b-form though, thats why they asked specifically to make nicop for kids.

I guess in Oz, in case we need to renew our passport or any other related Pak embassy work, then passport will be ok, otherwise we can always make nicop from oz specifying Oz as current residence.

I know this is just a little thing, but I was asking because I faced a lot of problem in renewing my child passport while I was in UAE.


----------



## umairmahmood

nuked said:


> Alhamdulillah going great, the job market is slow to be honest, competition is tough. I am getting calls from recruiters but no formal interviews yet.
> 
> Don't want to discourage anyone, but one has to come prepared. Every time I don't get a response from recruiter on certain opening, its hard but I am hopeful that InshAllah I will get a Job, rest Allah knows.
> 
> This is a demotivating factor but its the reality one must see and must not let bring the morale down. As stated by someone on this forum "There is a Job waiting for you round the corner" brings back the motivation up and pushes me to put more efforts up.
> 
> All the best to all. Do pray for me.


I like your attitude, keep up the spirit and keep on trying, it's hard for every new migrant even for me, but there is just one solution don't lose hope


----------



## Abrar warriach

syeralia said:


> Any one here with team 2 case officer


no i am with Team 4


----------



## Abrar warriach

UNCLASSIFIED

Hi,



Thanks for your email.



I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 176).



The visa you have applied for is part of the Regional Skilled category. The Migration Program planning level for this category has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.



This means processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category this program year unless more visa places become available. I cannot advise you whether more visa places will become available in this visa category as planning levels are determined by the Australian Government.



As planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.



In the meantime, I encourage you to check the department’s website for updated information regarding allocation, processing and any changes to the Skilled Migration Program which may affect you.



I appreciate your patience in this matter.

WHAT THIS COULD MEAN... ANY IDEA?


----------



## donshoaibuc

Waqarali20005 said:


> I would add a Jaye namaz (Mussalla), an electric kattle, a pair of sleepers, couple of writing pads and pens etc..


Guys, please don't forget Lota.


----------



## fabregas

Abrar warriach said:


> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 176).
> 
> 
> 
> The visa you have applied for is part of the Regional Skilled category. The Migration Program planning level for this category has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.
> 
> 
> 
> This means processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category this program year unless more visa places become available. I cannot advise you whether more visa places will become available in this visa category as planning levels are determined by the Australian Government.
> 
> 
> 
> As planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to check the department’s website for updated information regarding allocation, processing and any changes to the Skilled Migration Program which may affect you.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> WHAT THIS COULD MEAN... ANY IDEA?


I think you have applied for 176 FS and they are politely saying that the family sponsored quota for current Fiscal year is over and you have to wait unless something new comes in..


----------



## Abrar warriach

fabregas said:


> I think you have applied for 176 FS and they are politely saying that the family sponsored quota for current Fiscal year is over and you have to wait unless something new comes in..


Thanks brother .. i see that you also applied for subclass 176 and you had medical on 23-10-13.. mine was on 30-10-13. Did you also recieve this email?


----------



## fabregas

Abrar warriach said:


> Thanks brother .. i see that you also applied for subclass 176 and you had medical on 23-10-13.. mine was on 30-10-13. Did you also recieve this email?


No bro I applied for State Sponsored (NSW).. I don't think it effects me..isn't it?


----------



## Abrar warriach

fabregas said:


> No bro I applied for State Sponsored (NSW).. I don't think it effects me..isn't it?


It is wired the same Email i have seen in diffrent forum. It never mentioned our name . It just started with Hi, and we recieved it on saturday 6.am . I am so confused what is going on........


----------



## Avatar82

syeralia said:


> Any one here with team 2 case officer


my CO is from Team 2 (initials 'LE')


----------



## registerme

No updates for 189ers?????


----------



## fabregas

Abrar warriach said:


> It is wired the same Email i have seen in diffrent forum. It never mentioned our name . It just started with Hi, and we recieved it on saturday 6.am . I am so confused what is going on........


They all are Family sponsored applicants bro...Praying that you and other FS brothers also get the grant soon


----------



## SMShoaib

Abrar warriach said:


> Thanks brother .. i see that you also applied for subclass 176 and you had medical on 23-10-13.. mine was on 30-10-13. Did you also recieve this email?


Bro would you please share your complete timeline with us?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Abrar warriach

fabregas said:


> They all are Family sponsored applicants bro...Praying that you and other FS brothers also get the grant soon


we have applied for Skilled – Regional 
Sponsored 
(provisional)


----------



## Abrar warriach

SMShoaib said:


> Bro would you please share your complete timeline with us?
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Sure i will do so


----------



## Abrar warriach

Abrar warriach said:


> Sure i will do so


do i need to email the time detail
on the given email [email protected]


----------



## SMShoaib

Abrar warriach said:


> do i need to email the time detail
> on the given email [email protected]


you may share on this forum. Currently I'm updating the sheet.


----------



## roposh

Thank you all for the replies on my list. I am taking note of every suggestion and including the same is the list. 

Meanwhile, can anybody suggeest that where should we submit FORM 1022? I have got a new passport made after the grant and now I have to inform DIAC by using form 1022. Any ideas where to send that form??

regards,
Roposh


----------



## bhashmi

syeralia said:


> Any one here with team 2 case officer


Mine also from team 2 initials (RF)


----------



## Abrar warriach

SMShoaib said:


> you may share on this forum. Currently I'm updating the sheet.


Subclass 176 special education applied in may 2011 med/pcc call 24 october 2013 medical done 30-october 2013 pcc mailed on 2 november kids health finilized mine and my wife still pending


----------



## SMShoaib

roposh said:


> Thank you all for the replies on my list. I am taking note of every suggestion and including the same is the list.
> 
> Meanwhile, can anybody suggeest that where should we submit FORM 1022? I have got a new passport made after the grant and now I have to inform DIAC by using form 1022. Any ideas where to send that form??
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



I think the best person is your CO.


----------



## Kamm

Supersid228 said:


> I wanted to apply for 190 on top of 189 but then i thought if Allah has decided to give me grant so i will get it anyway y overdo? And for pakistani applicant they can give any excuse for delay no matter wht.


Hey man,

I was going to submit an EOI later this month and I read each n every one of ur posts in this specific thread - One Word 'Devastated'. You have got the nerve, if I would have been in ur situation DIBP would surely had been a witnesses to my ire by now, though it would have been jeopardizing my whole case.

One thing is for sure that ur case is unique. I mean it doesn't happen too often to onshore applicants. As a matter of fact these immigration teams are off-shore themselves. Vietnam, Philippines etc and they follow DIBP's instructions. The department has definitely unleashed the ruthless scourge on Pakis but believe me that is "rightfully earned". Thats a totally different debate anyway.

:focus:

Now with me, I'll be applying for 189 under 263111 with 60 points. I'll be skipping 485 as I believe that its a waste of $4k. The question that stirs my mind is whether specific professions facing delays or is it all the way? I am talking about on-shore applications only. Any thoughts?


----------



## SMShoaib

Abrar warriach said:


> Subclass 176 special education applied in may 2011 med/pcc call 24 october 2013 medical done 30-october 2013 pcc mailed on 2 november kids health finilized mine and my wife still pending


Thanks for the info.
I've updated the timesheet. Please check and let me know if you need any modification is the timeline.


----------



## Kamm

SMShoaib said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I've updated the timesheet. Please check and let me know if you need any modification is the timeline.


Hey man, nice work. Would that be asking a lot to add the columns of 'points' & 'Location' in the time sheet.

Excellent effort once again


----------



## roposh

roposh said:


> Thank you all for the replies on my list. I am taking note of every suggestion and including the same is the list.
> 
> Meanwhile, can anybody suggeest that where should we submit FORM 1022? I have got a new passport made after the grant and now I have to inform DIAC by using form 1022. Any ideas where to send that form??
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


SORRY!! Its not form 1022 but FORM 929.


----------



## nuked

donshoaibuc said:


> Guys, please don't forget Lota.


lol, if you can carry a lota, sure do.. we use bottles or we do get lotas, they are kind of watering pots of small plants, I guess here. they do look funny though..


----------



## Mani2k

syeralia said:


> Any one here with team 2 case officer


Mine is team 2 initials SB.


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Thank you all for the replies on my list. I am taking note of every suggestion and including the same is the list.
> 
> Meanwhile, can anybody suggeest that where should we submit FORM 1022? I have got a new passport made after the grant and now I have to inform DIAC by using form 1022. Any ideas where to send that form??
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


This should be submitted to your CO.


----------



## bukhari

Guys *I got medical call*.. I am just stunned rightnow. Let me take a breather before saying anything further. Must Say Thanks to each and everyone of you. You guys were the biggest help to me throughout this time..


----------



## xubeynalym

bukhari said:


> Guys *I got medical call*.. I am just stunned rightnow. Let me take a breather before saying anything further. Must Say Thanks to each and everyone of you. You guys were the biggest help to me throughout this time..


Bukhari, I am personally very happy for you. Best of luck for future!

xubeynalym


----------



## ahmed84

bukhari said:


> Guys *I got medical call*.. I am just stunned rightnow. Let me take a breather before saying anything further. Must Say Thanks to each and everyone of you. You guys were the biggest help to me throughout this time..


MASHALLAH! Many Congrats bro! Don't forget to say Alhamdolilah and give thanks to Allah swt. Wish U a speed grant after medical!:third:


----------



## emran

ahmed84 said:


> MASHALLAH! Many Congrats bro! Don't forget to say Alhamdolilah and give thanks to Allah swt. Wish U a speed grant after medical!:third:


Hi Ahmed84,

II just want to ask you about getting PCC from Saudia. How much time it took you as you are local and how much time do you think it will take me? Should I wait till the CO asks about the PCC or I can apply now while my case is gone for state sponsorship?


----------



## ahmed84

emran said:


> Hi Ahmed84,
> 
> II just want to ask you about getting PCC from Saudia. How much time it took you as you are local and how much time do you think it will take me? Should I wait till the CO asks about the PCC or I can apply now while my case is gone for state sponsorship?


I'm an expatriate just like you, It exactly took 5 days to get PCC. it is a simple procedure really and can be done in one day. 

But I advice you to delay it as much as possible because PCC has one year expiration and if god forbid your case takes longer than a year u will have to redo it. My CO didn't ask for it initially, but I uploaded it anyway after two months from getting CO.


----------



## Mani2k

bukhari said:


> Guys *I got medical call*.. I am just stunned rightnow. Let me take a breather before saying anything further. Must Say Thanks to each and everyone of you. You guys were the biggest help to me throughout this time..


Many congratz on silver mail 

time to UPDATE your case detail excel sheet bukhariiiii :roll:


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> Guys *I got medical call*.. I am just stunned rightnow. Let me take a breather before saying anything further. Must Say Thanks to each and everyone of you. You guys were the biggest help to me throughout this time..


Wow great. Congrats. See , I told you hang in there


----------



## SMShoaib

bukhari said:


> Guys *I got medical call*.. I am just stunned rightnow. Let me take a breather before saying anything further. Must Say Thanks to each and everyone of you. You guys were the biggest help to me throughout this time..


Heartiest congratulation Bro.
Being the oldest CO applicant, it must be a sigh of relief for you.
All the best for your speedy grant


----------



## SMShoaib

Kamm said:


> Hey man, nice work. Would that be asking a lot to add the columns of 'points' & 'Location' in the time sheet.
> 
> Excellent effort once again


The addition is not very big deal I think it is of no use because neither points nor location will effect the quick/delayed outcome of the application.


----------



## coolkhu

roposh said:


> Thanks buddies!!!
> 
> Good suggestion Nuked and Emran!!
> I have updated th elist with plug converters, umrella and iron
> 
> Will post the new list laters
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



do add deodorants and perfumes in the list, this is just for the start, later on you can buy a good quality from there as for initial it would be expensive to buy from there.

Plus if you are moving for more than a month then do take initial utensils for cooking/eating..as these items are expensive in any western countries..and if you are going just for initial entry then go for paper plates/glasses..and basic stuff for cooking..fry pan/mugs/small pot. etc


----------



## bukhari

Thank you
xubeynalym, Ahmed84, Mani2k, Mimran, Mshoaib,Nuked, Khanash and Insanesanatic
For everything guys.. Now I will be jumping on conversations where people are talking about Meds and PCC..


----------



## bukhari

Mani2k said:


> Many congratz on silver mail
> 
> time to UPDATE your case detail excel sheet bukhariiiii :roll:


Hehehehe yeah its time..
couldnt help but smile. its like i have stuck a hanger in my mouth..


----------



## coolkhu

Came across useful post in this same forum so thought to share with you guys..especially those who just migrated and looking for job and who are about to migrate..

It's really a positive and hopeful sign...see below



PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience here for migrating to Australia.
> 
> Me & my husband landed in Melbourne on 19th Aug 2013 & started our search for jobs.
> 
> My husband got a job in about 15 days & then we moved to Sydney.
> 
> I started my hunt in Sydney for job and landed in a job as recruiter.
> 
> I am working with Epictenet which is a IT outsourcing & recruiting firm.
> 
> I just wanted to help new migrates in their job hunt & that is the reason am positing here.
> 
> I dnt promise anything but can try to find job to People who are in IT field.
> 
> We have Urgent requirements for SAP retail, Tester, Technical writer, Project managers, Solution Arch.
> 
> So please send me your resume at [email protected].
> 
> All the best to ppl who have migrated & for future migrants also.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sumeet


----------



## noixe

Mani2k said:


> Mine is team 2 initials SB.


Mine is team 2, RF.


----------



## khanash

bukhari said:


> Hehehehe yeah its time..
> couldnt help but smile. its like i have stuck a hanger in my mouth..


now bukhari its time to replace ur tensed picture holding head with despair WITH A PICTURE HAVING A BRIGHT BIG SMILE


----------



## millinium_bug

khanash said:


> now bukhari its time to replace ur tensed picture holding head with despair WITH A PICTURE HAVING A BRIGHT BIG SMILE


Haha yeah agreed lol


----------



## nuked

coolkhu said:


> Came across useful post in this same forum so thought to share with you guys..especially those who just migrated and looking for job and who are about to migrate..
> 
> It's really a positive and hopeful sign...see below


Thank you! I have already contacted this lady.


----------



## bukhari

millinium_bug said:


> Na ker yaar .... Really that's the news of the year  congratulations .... N all the best for the rest





khanash said:


> now bukhari its time to replace ur tensed picture holding head with despair WITH A PICTURE HAVING A BRIGHT BIG SMILE





millinium_bug said:


> Haha yeah agreed lol



:drum: Hahahaha Yeah of course! thanks guys.. :drum:


----------



## bukhari

btw I have been trying to find the thread message where MEdical facility's phone number was mentioned but sadly i still havent gotten hold of that message. Can the poster repost it here.. I am in lahore rightnow. 
Also need to confirm one thing about PCC
there was one post few days back that we should know the names of all police stations' of whom's jurisdiction we have lived.
I have lived in karachi presummably under 2 police stations, one in interior sindh and i am assuming 2 in lahore. do i need to know the name of them all or only lahori police stations will be suffice..


----------



## fabregas

bukhari said:


> btw I have been trying to find the thread message where MEdical facility's phone number was mentioned but sadly i still havent gotten hold of that message. Can the poster repost it here.. I am in lahore rightnow.
> Also need to confirm one thing about PCC
> there was one post few days back that we should know the names of all police stations' of whom's jurisdiction we have lived.
> I have lived in karachi presummably under 2 police stations, one in interior sindh and i am assuming 2 in lahore. do i need to know the name of them all or only lahori police stations will be suffice..



No need to know the names of all Police station bro...I wasn't asked these things by IOM staff..Infact nobody asked me anything about police station


----------



## bukhari

fabregas said:


> No need to know the names of all Police station bro...I wasn't asked these things by IOM staff..Infact nobody asked me anything about police station


LOL the police station names are actually for PCC..


----------



## fabregas

bukhari said:


> LOL the police station names are actually for PCC..


lolz...I thought you were talking about medicals...Yaar I also changed so many addresses but sent the latest address's PCC..Nobody asked me about previous addresses..


----------



## Abrar warriach

fabregas said:


> lolz...I thought you were talking about medicals...Yaar I also changed so many addresses but sent the latest address's PCC..Nobody asked me about previous addresses..


Just find out your local police station and go to SSp office, they will sent that form to your local police station to make sure that you do not have any criminal record of register 9 and other crime. Police station will sent back to ssp office and you can pick it from there


----------



## expatdude

*Items to Carry for Move - Additions*

*@ Roposh :* Please note the following from my Side & add them as well

*@Nuked : *please confirm if you feel something is not required or overburden like Salary Slips, Blanket etc

1- Salary Slips - not sure if required or not
2- Trousers
3- Joggers
4- Shoes
5- Slippers
6- Perfume/Body Spray - 2 piece
7- Under Garments
8- Socks
9-Towel
10- Hair Trimmer and Shaving Foam/cream
11- Blanket - not sure if required or not
12 - Cushion - not sure if required or not
13- Rain Coat
14- Umberalla
15- Suit Case
16- Softwares
17- Movies/Season for time pass 
18- Pain Releiver Creams - Capsidol & Moov
19- Shalwar Kameez
20- Quran -e- Pak - not sure if we can purchase their then i think no need to take from here, we can take few books


I will also be sharing a list Soon as well.




roposh said:


> Thanks buddies!!!
> 
> Good suggestion Nuked and Emran!!
> I have updated th elist with plug converters, umrella and iron
> 
> Will post the new list laters
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


----------



## bhashmi

bukhari said:


> Guys *I got medical call*.. I am just stunned rightnow. Let me take a breather before saying anything further. Must Say Thanks to each and everyone of you. You guys were the biggest help to me throughout this time..



congrats. Hope you get a grant after the medical


----------



## nuked

expatdude said:


> *@ Roposh :* Please note the following from my Side & add them as well
> 
> *@Nuked : *please confirm if you feel something is not required or overburden like Salary Slips, Blanket etc
> 
> 1- Salary Slips - not sure if required or not
> 2- Trousers
> 3- Joggers
> 4- Shoes
> 5- Slippers
> 6- Perfume/Body Spray - 2 piece
> 7- Under Garments
> 8- Socks
> 9-Towel
> 10- Hair Trimmer and Shaving Foam/cream
> 11- Blanket - not sure if required or not
> 12 - Cushion - not sure if required or not
> 13- Rain Coat
> 14- Umberalla
> 15- Suit Case
> 16- Softwares
> 17- Movies/Season for time pass
> 18- Pain Releiver Creams - Capsidol & Moov
> 19- Shalwar Kameez
> 20- Quran -e- Pak - not sure if we can purchase their then i think no need to take from here, we can take few books
> 
> 
> I will also be sharing a list Soon as well.


I don't think anyone here asks for any of previous salary slips, havent been asked in any of the calls that I have received, so I am quite confident you can skip those.

Make sure don't keep any body sprays in hand carry, they might allow you from Pakistan, but onwards to connecting in BKK/HK/DXB, they will confiscate/trash them, mine was taken and trashed.

I wouldn't say No to a blanket, because you never know of climate, it stopped raining yesterday after 3 days all of a sudden during day with full sun, and the heat was unbearable, so the weather is really unpredictable, If blanket is too heavy why not go for the less weight quilts available these days.

More than cushion, you would need a pillow, try buying a new one which comes compressed air tight packing from Metro or any of the big departmental stores, if you can fit your regular pillow in your luggage no need to buy the new one then.

Umbrella, I will make that mandatory

Movies/Season, I recommend copying them to TB portable HD instead of carrying CDs/DVDs.

Quran-e-Pak, Quran.com and QuranExplorer.com are really good resources. Internet is unlimited here mostly, I am telling you this from my experience as I carried one, and one has to be very careful with it, reason is "be-adabi" (urdu word), these days smart phones have really good free Quran applications, lets take advantage of these. Books you can carry shouldn't be an issue unless you have enough weight allowance.

Anyone of you in need of sharing accommodation, ping me I will see what I can do in Sydney, Melbourne at the moment is out of my reach.

All the best!


----------



## bhashmi

nuked said:


> I don't think anyone here asks for any of previous salary slips, havent been asked in any of the calls that I have received, so I am quite confident you can skip those.
> 
> Make sure don't keep any body sprays in hand carry, they might allow you from Pakistan, but onwards to connecting in BKK/HK/DXB, they will confiscate/trash them, mine was taken and trashed.
> 
> I wouldn't say No to a blanket, because you never know of climate, it stopped raining yesterday after 3 days all of a sudden during day with full sun, and the heat was unbearable, so the weather is really unpredictable, If blanket is too heavy why not go for the less weight quilts available these days.
> 
> More than cushion, you would need a pillow, try buying a new one which comes compressed air tight packing from Metro or any of the big departmental stores, if you can fit your regular pillow in your luggage no need to buy the new one then.
> 
> Umbrella, I will make that mandatory
> 
> Movies/Season, I recommend copying them to TB portable HD instead of carrying CDs/DVDs.
> 
> Quran-e-Pak, Quran.com and QuranExplorer.com are really good resources. Internet is unlimited here mostly, I am telling you this from my experience as I carried one, and one has to be very careful with it, reason is "be-adabi" (urdu word), these days smart phones have really good free Quran applications, lets take advantage of these. Books you can carry shouldn't be an issue unless you have enough weight allowance.
> 
> Anyone of you in need of sharing accommodation, ping me I will see what I can do in Sydney, Melbourne at the moment is out of my reach.
> 
> All the best!



Thats a great info. You guys are really really helpful.


----------



## khans

I have been reading this thread for a very long time and would like to suggest with all due respect to the seniors who are contributing live feed about the ground realities in this thread to post all this information in a new or a relevant thread (for instance cost of living or my experience etc). The reason being is if someone drops in to the thread to check what was being discussed he/she has to go through a lot of pages in which he/she might not be very interested, moreover all this valuable information of live reporting is susceptible to being dug under new pages where newcomers won't be able to benefit from it who have never seen relevant posts before. 

My prior apologies if I have offended anyone.


----------



## nuked

khans said:


> I have been reading this thread for a very long time and would like to suggest with all due respect to the seniors who are contributing live feed about the ground realities in this thread to post all this information in a new or a relevant thread (for instance cost of living or my experience etc). The reason being is if someone drops in to the thread to check what was being discussed he/she has to go through a lot of pages in which he/she might not be very interested, moreover all this valuable information of live reporting is susceptible to being dug under new pages where newcomers won't be able to benefit from it who have never seen relevant posts before.
> 
> My prior apologies if I have offended anyone.


No offences taken :hug:, that is indeed a very kind advise, but since almost everyone is on the same page, and this thread has become home to majority of Pakistanis on this forum, which is why we share our pre and post migration experiences in this same thread.

Creating another thread, I don't know, I feel people will get scattered, there are post migrant threads already available on this forum and we may end up closing our thread very soon, this keeps us alive. It is the only reason why we continue posting here. 

If anyone is willing to open a new thread, Please go ahead, I will see what I can bring in from my old posts of my post migration experiences.

All the best!


----------



## Kamm

SMShoaib said:


> The addition is not very big deal I think it is of no use because neither points nor location will effect the quick/delayed outcome of the application.


Points might not but location definitely will. I said points because people will have a fine idea as to how much time should the expect between filing an EOI and having an invitation. Location, because people applying on-shore are normally getting their outcome expedited, I know just one. 
Anyhow, please make the edition if possible. Thanks


----------



## Desi Munda

useful checklist before and after migrating to Australia.
http://www.thejumpingkoala.com/uplo..._for_new_permanent_residents_and_migrants.pdf


----------



## Jango911

nuked said:


> No offences taken :hug:, that is indeed a very kind advise, but since almost everyone is on the same page, and this thread has become home to majority of Pakistanis on this forum, which is why we share our pre and post migration experiences in this same thread.
> 
> Creating another thread, I don't know, I feel people will get scattered, there are post migrant threads already available on this forum and we may end up closing our thread very soon, this keeps us alive. It is the only reason why we continue posting here.
> 
> If anyone is willing to open a new thread, Please go ahead, I will see what I can bring in from my old posts of my post migration experiences.
> 
> All the best!


Hi Nuked,

What is TRIM & VEVO?

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## nuked

Jango911 said:


> Hi Nuked,
> 
> What is TRIM & VEVO?
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


TRIM: The Required Information is Mandatory, this is used normally when your medical and other documents are in process with CO.

VEVO: Visa Entitlement Verification Online, after the visa is granted, relevant authorities can logon to VEVO system and verify the visa grant.


----------



## Jango911

nuked said:


> TRIM: The Required Information is Mandatory, this is used normally when your medical and other documents are in process with CO.
> 
> VEVO: Visa Entitlement Verification Online, after the visa is granted, relevant authorities can logon to VEVO system and verify the visa grant.


THanks Nuked,

& if the TRIM status appears against your uploaded doc like form 80 or 1221.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Avatar82

I read somewhere that TRIM means The Requirement is MET. 
Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## SMShoaib

Kamm said:


> Points might not but location definitely will. I said points because people will have a fine idea as to how much time should the expect between filing an EOI and having an invitation. Location, because people applying on-shore are normally getting their outcome expedited, I know just one.
> Anyhow, please make the edition if possible. Thanks


I appreciate your concern, almost all applicant mentioned are suppose to be OFFSHORE until it is mentioned in the Remarks column. If I've info about someone who is not applied from Pakistan, I do mention it in the remarks column.

As far as points EOI is concern, it is highly variable. Some people who applied with 60 points today might get their invitation in very next round while other with even 65 points might wait for 5-6 rounds. So the best place is immi website for the latest info. I'm posting link for the latest report.

SkillSelect


----------



## nuked

Avatar82 said:


> I read somewhere that TRIM means The Requirement is MET.
> Correct me if I am wrong


I might be wrong too, this is something I learned from the forum, please contact CO for better explanation, this can be something for their internal processing too. So this shouldn't be of any concern, should this be of concern the CO would request more details where necessary, Grant should be the main concern  

all the best to all.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Is there any one in this forum having External Auditor as his profession?


----------



## nuked

@Roposh and others

Library printing is not free. 10cent per page black and white, seems reasonable for me as of now.

Auburn City Council

I am in auburn and recently got registered with this library.

Hope this helps.


----------



## emran

nuked said:


> @Roposh and others
> 
> Library printing is not free. 10cent per page black and white, seems reasonable for me as of now.
> 
> Auburn City Council
> 
> I am in auburn and recently got registered with this library.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info Bro,

It would be a great help if you can post the information about temporary accommodation for people who are coming there for the first time and have no relatives and friends.

Any kind of information regarding this would be great.


----------



## nuked

emran said:


> Thanks for the info Bro,
> 
> It would be a great help if you can post the information about temporary accommodation for people who are coming there for the first time and have no relatives and friends.
> 
> Any kind of information regarding this would be great.


Emran,

If you are coming to Sydney, do contact me, I will see what I can do to help you, same was offered to all in few posts back, I cannot help with Melbourne at the moment as I am not there, just PM me your skype.

If you still want to handle it on your own, then google is the best help, apart from that, you can search backpackers hostel, airbnb.com and gumtree. But they should be contacted only when you are nearing to come to Sydney, maybe 1-2 weeks prior to your flight.

All the best!


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> @Roposh and others
> 
> Library printing is not free. 10cent per page black and white, seems reasonable for me as of now.
> 
> Auburn City Council
> 
> I am in auburn and recently got registered with this library.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Alright! 10 cents is not a bad bet, right? It means you can get about 10 pages in a dollar.

rOposh


----------



## roposh

expatdude said:


> *@ Roposh :* Please note the following from my Side & add them as well
> 
> *@Nuked : *please confirm if you feel something is not required or overburden like Salary Slips, Blanket etc
> 
> 1- Salary Slips - not sure if required or not
> 2- Trousers
> 3- Joggers
> 4- Shoes
> 5- Slippers
> 6- Perfume/Body Spray - 2 piece
> 7- Under Garments
> 8- Socks
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the detailed list Expatdude! I'll update the list and post it on the forum.
> However, I am not really convinced with the blanket and pillow thing. Ain't they be available anywhere wherever we are going to stay? Be it a hotel, a friends place, a shared hostel or a room that we rent?? Why to go through all that?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> No offences taken :hug:, that is indeed a very kind advise, but since almost everyone is on the same page, and this thread has become home to majority of Pakistanis on this forum, which is why we share our pre and post migration experiences in this same thread.
> 
> Creating another thread, I don't know, I feel people will get scattered, there are post migrant threads already available on this forum and we may end up closing our thread very soon, this keeps us alive. It is the only reason why we continue posting here.
> 
> If anyone is willing to open a new thread, Please go ahead, I will see what I can bring in from my old posts of my post migration experiences.
> 
> All the best!


Yaar I am not really sure if I am up for that. Reason being this this thread is almost the only one that I have been following regularly after the grant. Before the grant I was there in almost every active thread but post grant this has become like a 'go to place' in my spare time. So I won't like to change that. But that's my opinion, rest may differ and if all decide to move to a different thread then I have no issues with that.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Dear All,
As all of you know that we are in the process of making a 'list of items' that one needs to carry with himself in the big move to Australia. In this regard, based on the feedback and suggestions of fellow forum members, I am attaching herewith he 2nd draft of the list for your kind review and perusal.

Please feel free to suggest any item that you think should be added or taken out of this list.

kind regards,
Roposh


----------



## Minhas

Hello All,

By grace of Almighty, I received my grant today. Wish you all a quick visa processing.


----------



## roposh

Minhas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> By grace of Almighty, I received my grant today. Wish you all a quick visa processing.


Congratulations Minhas!!
Are you 189 applicant???? If yes, then you are the first lucky one from Pakistan who got his grant.

Congratulations once again!

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Minhas

roposh said:


> Congratulations Minhas!!
> Are you 189 applicant???? If yes, then you are the first lucky one from Pakistan who got his grant.
> 
> Congratulations once again!
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Thanks roposh.

Infact I am 190 applicant with 70 points  but I am happy that I made this mistake of applying state sponsorship for victoria. Otherwise I would have been still in the waiting que.


----------



## khans

I posted this question in another thread as well and waiting for reply there, however,sine most of the seniors are posting in this thread so I will repeat it here as well.

Would like to ask if 50K PA is sufficient salary to survive for a new migrant with a family (one housewife and a child). As this is the salary offered to starters mostly, I understand one can land a good salaried job as well but what is the "what if" scenario 

I have been trying to work out on the cost of living and based on information I have gathered so far sketchy figures are as follow:

*Rentals:* in most suburbs of all major cities for one to two B/R unit hovers around $350 per week (350*52 weeks=$18,200 PA) 

*Utilities:* Electricity, Water, Gas, Internet costs roughly around $500/PM*12=$6000 PA

*Groceries/Kitchen:* costs roughly around $500/PM *12=$6000/PA

*Traveling: *including daily commuting to work and occasional sight seeing say around $300/pm*12= $3,600 

*Insurance:* car and health insurance roughly around $3,500/PA

*Income Tax and other levies:* is $7,797 on a salary of $50,000/PA net take home is around $41,703/PA as per this website TaxCalc - Calculate your tax. 2013-2014 financial year

*Net Savings: *If I deduct all the above noted expenses from the net take home income an amount of $ 4,403 remains in hand for unforeseen expenses or savings. Seems like a hand to mouth situation to me. 

Would appreciate if somebody can correct the above figures where ever relevant so that I can set my sails accordingly. Thanks in advance


----------



## mimran

khans said:


> I posted this question in another thread as well and waiting for reply there, however,sine most of the seniors are posting in this thread so I will repeat it here as well.
> 
> Would like to ask if 50K PA is sufficient salary to survive for a new migrant with a family (one housewife and a child). As this is the salary offered to starters mostly, I understand one can land a good salaried job as well but what is the "what if" scenario
> 
> I have been trying to work out on the cost of living and based on information I have gathered so far sketchy figures are as follow:
> 
> *Rentals:* in most suburbs of all major cities for one to two B/R unit hovers around $350 per week (350*52 weeks=$18,200 PA)
> 
> *Utilities:* Electricity, Water, Gas, Internet costs roughly around $500/PM*12=$6000 PA
> 
> *Groceries/Kitchen:* costs roughly around $500/PM *12=$6000/PA
> 
> *Traveling: *including daily commuting to work and occasional sight seeing say around $300/pm*12= $3,600
> 
> *Insurance:* car and health insurance roughly around $3,500/PA
> 
> *Income Tax and other levies:* is $7,797 on a salary of $50,000/PA net take home is around $41,703/PA as per this website TaxCalc - Calculate your tax. 2013-2014 financial year
> 
> *Net Savings: *If I deduct all the above noted expenses from the net take home income an amount of $ 4,403 remains in hand for unforeseen expenses or savings. Seems like a hand to mouth situation to me.
> 
> Would appreciate if somebody can correct the above figures where ever relevant so that I can set my sails accordingly. Thanks in advance



As some other person posted, we can get monthly allowance for each school going child from 400-600$. Also some monthly rental assistance is there as well (not sure how much that is). If kid is not school going, I guess there is also some allowance allocated. If both parents are working, then allowance for daycare is more as compared to one working parent. One other senior member posted, that its better to write both looking for job in order to get more allowance, even though both are not working.


----------



## emran

Minhas said:


> Thanks roposh.
> 
> Infact I am 190 applicant with 70 points  but I am happy that I made this mistake of applying state sponsorship for victoria. Otherwise I would have been still in the waiting que.


Hi Minhas,

Congrats on getting the grant. Can you please explain your timeline? You have submitted for EOI on 8 February 2013 and got the invite on 1st July. Why it took them 4 months to go you invite? Because Vic is very busy? Or something else?


Thanks Bro,


----------



## expatdude

Congratulatoin on your grant. 

Can you please share with us which state will u be moving ?



Minhas said:


> Thanks roposh.
> 
> Infact I am 190 applicant with 70 points  but I am happy that I made this mistake of applying state sponsorship for victoria. Otherwise I would have been still in the waiting que.


----------



## M_Asim

*Medical & PCC Call for 175 ICT Business Analyst*

So it's here. My CO asked for it today (Nov 14). I had started the PCC process a while ago and had gotten obtain HAP too (thanks for those who helped on this) as I was planning to frontload these two.

Since last week, I have been trying to contact IOM for Medical Appointment but their numbers (+92 51 111 466 472) put me on hold indefinitely and I have not been able to get appointment since Nov 8th. Can you help me - who to contact, how to contact, what to do, what not to do, should I print form 26/160 before going there? All the basic questions that you've already answered multiple times.

Thanks Awesome people. And wish me luck!

Timeline: Application online 13 Jan 2012 - CO: May/June 2012 - Medical/PCC: 14 Nov 2013


----------



## Logical Bug

roposh said:


> SORRY!! Its not form 1022 but FORM 929.


Well, I faced a similar situation and I replied them back (replied to grant notification email) with Form 929 and new passport. They updated their records and confirmed it the very next day.

As suggested by THAI airline staff, I need to keep the original cancelled passport with me along with the new one. To keep things hassle free during travel, I am taking prints of:

1. Visa Grant Letter
2. Email confirmation from DIAC representative
3. Old and new passport copies

As per suggestion of Nuked, I am also keeping sets of above docs. Hope it helps ....


----------



## khanash

Minhas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> By grace of Almighty, I received my grant today. Wish you all a quick visa processing.


congratulations minhas ....
could u plz share a few 
which state sponsored u??
what documents wereu requested by case officer??
when did ur medicals get cleared.....when did ur link for organise ur medical dissapear after medicals??


----------



## roposh

Logical Bug said:


> Well, I faced a similar situation and I replied them back (replied to grant notification email) with Form 929 and new passport. They updated their records and confirmed it the very next day.
> 
> As suggested by THAI airline staff, I need to keep the original cancelled passport with me along with the new one. To keep things hassle free during travel, I am taking prints of:
> 
> 1. Visa Grant Letter
> 2. Email confirmation from DIAC representative
> 3. Old and new passport copies
> 
> As per suggestion of Nuked, I am also keeping sets of above docs. Hope it helps ....


Thanks Logical Bug!
I did the same too. Replied to the adelaide team 4 email address from which I got my grant email. I got the acknowledgement of my email immediately via auto reply but no response beyond that.

Thinking of sending another email to them today.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Logical Bug

bukhari said:


> btw I have been trying to find the thread message where MEdical facility's phone number was mentioned but sadly i still havent gotten hold of that message. Can the poster repost it here.. I am in lahore rightnow.
> Also need to confirm one thing about PCC
> there was one post few days back that we should know the names of all police stations' of whom's jurisdiction we have lived.
> I have lived in karachi presummably under 2 police stations, one in interior sindh and i am assuming 2 in lahore. do i need to know the name of them all or only lahori police stations will be suffice..


Congrats Bukhaari on your silver email 

Well, I've in my notes the contact and doc details of IOM that I am pasting below. A useful tip while calling IOM is to keep all passport details in front of you for those you are going to book medical appointment for plus a writing pad to note down what exactly you need to take with you on medical date.

Medical and Radiology Clinic eHealth
IOM Lahore Sub Office
1 Ali block
New Garden Town
Lahore
Telephone: +92 3 062 922 575, 075 371 776
Email: [email protected]


Passport Original + 2 copies
ID Card Original + 2 copies
3 Passport size photographs with light background


Best Regards


----------



## Logical Bug

Hello Nuked, though it is not a very important query, would you please do me a favor .... Kindly share the price of a medium/good quality plastic dinner set if one buys it from Sydney. Mine weighs around 12-14 KG and I am not sure whether I should cargo it for around Rs. 7000 - 8000 (AUD 70-80) or I could get that cheaper from Sydney ....


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Hii!!
Quick question.

I lived in Australia from 2010-2011. Do i need to apply for Australian Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) as well?
Any idea? Can i apply that online? required for 189 visa ?


----------



## mimran

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hii!!
> Quick question.
> 
> I lived in Australia from 2010-2011. Do i need to apply for Australian Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) as well?
> Any idea? Can i apply that online? required for 189 visa ?




Check below for details. Also if one is planning to apply for Ausi citizenship he/she is also required to obtain all PCCS

**************** Citizenship Requirement ****************
Requirements for applications for Australian citizenship
The following requirements apply to the period of time you have held a permanent Australian visa.

You need penal clearance certificates from overseas countries if:

you lived or travelled overseas since the age of 18 years or over, and
the total time spent overseas added up to 12 months or more, and
the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days, or
you are requested to do so by the department.
Provide a penal clearance certificate from every country that you spent more than 90 days in


************* PR requirement *****************************
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of 

one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.


Relevant document: The AFP ‘National police check’ is the only acceptable police certificate for 
immigration purposes. This certificate will have ‘Complete Disclosure’ in the heading. 
Residents and non-residents 
Complete the National Police Check Application Form available from the Australian Federal Police at: 
National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police 
Note: Code 33 must be used when completing the form. Fingerprints are not required. 
Send the completed form by mail to: 
AFP Criminal Records 
Locked Bag 8550 
Canberra City 
ACT 2601 
Fee: payable - see website


----------



## ali_sajjad86

mimran said:


> Check below for details. Also if one is planning to apply for Ausi citizenship he/she is also required to obtain all PCCS
> 
> **************** Citizenship Requirement ****************
> Requirements for applications for Australian citizenship
> The following requirements apply to the period of time you have held a permanent Australian visa.
> 
> You need penal clearance certificates from overseas countries if:
> 
> you lived or travelled overseas since the age of 18 years or over, and
> the total time spent overseas added up to 12 months or more, and
> the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days, or
> you are requested to do so by the department.
> Provide a penal clearance certificate from every country that you spent more than 90 days in
> 
> 
> ************* PR requirement *****************************
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of
> 
> one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.
> 
> 
> Relevant document: The AFP ‘National police check’ is the only acceptable police certificate for
> immigration purposes. This certificate will have ‘Complete Disclosure’ in the heading.
> Residents and non-residents
> Complete the National Police Check Application Form available from the Australian Federal Police at:
> National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police
> Note: Code 33 must be used when completing the form. Fingerprints are not required.
> Send the completed form by mail to:
> AFP Criminal Records
> Locked Bag 8550
> Canberra City
> ACT 2601
> Fee: payable - see website



Ahhh.... another cost .. Oki i will apply right now. I have applied for visa 189 uploaded the PCC for pakistan/uae where i currently am. I guess now have to apply for AFP as well


----------



## expatdude

bukhari said:


> btw I have been trying to find the thread message where MEdical facility's phone number was mentioned but sadly i still havent gotten hold of that message. Can the poster repost it here.. I am in lahore rightnow.
> Also need to confirm one thing about PCC
> there was one post few days back that we should know the names of all police stations' of whom's jurisdiction we have lived.
> I have lived in karachi presummably under 2 police stations, one in interior sindh and i am assuming 2 in lahore. do i need to know the name of them all or only lahori police stations will be suffice..


First of all many congrats on your silver email hope MShoaib and other also get the silver email soon. I am really very happy for you for your silver email once again congrats.

As Logical_Bug has explained you about medical.

For PCC -->> Yes Police Station(s) names are required to fill the PCC form & form you can get from the SSP office they can help you to fill the form and they can tell you the name of the police station of the area you want to know for filling.

& In Lahore you have to go to SSP office ( besides the Kachehry and in front of Civil Lines College after the Secretariat stop ) 

Moreover PCC will be sufficient from current residential address and its not forbid to mention all as well but its good to mention only current residential address as DIAC/DIBP is only concerned with the PCC of the country no matter from which city is it, and PCC for current address will fulfill the DIBP requirement.

Hope i have answered your question

Do let me know if you need any other information.


----------



## Steyn

bukhari said:


> Guys *I got medical call*.. I am just stunned rightnow. Let me take a breather before saying anything further. Must Say Thanks to each and everyone of you. You guys were the biggest help to me throughout this time..


Many congrats bro! Really happy for you


----------



## Steyn

Minhas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> By grace of Almighty, I received my grant today. Wish you all a quick visa processing.


Many congrats


----------



## nuked

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hii!!
> Quick question.
> 
> I lived in Australia from 2010-2011. Do i need to apply for Australian Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) as well?
> Any idea? Can i apply that online? required for 189 visa ?


Anywhere you stayed for 12 months or more needs a PCC.


----------



## nuked

Logical Bug said:


> Hello Nuked, though it is not a very important query, would you please do me a favor .... Kindly share the price of a medium/good quality plastic dinner set if one buys it from Sydney. Mine weighs around 12-14 KG and I am not sure whether I should cargo it for around Rs. 7000 - 8000 (AUD 70-80) or I could get that cheaper from Sydney ....


I will go out and check that for you, but if you need some fancy ones check out ikea online, here is the link: Dinnerware - Cutlery and Dinnerware Sets - IKEA

I think they would surely fit in your budget. I will still check and get back to you.

All the best.


----------



## umairmahmood

Logical Bug said:


> Hello Nuked, though it is not a very important query, would you please do me a favor .... Kindly share the price of a medium/good quality plastic dinner set if one buys it from Sydney. Mine weighs around 12-14 KG and I am not sure whether I should cargo it for around Rs. 7000 - 8000 (AUD 70-80) or I could get that cheaper from Sydney ....



cutlery is way to expensive here. you can check it from online stores like BIGW, KMART, IKEA and fantastic furniture. 

If it is a good dinner set then it won't hurt if you courier it, i used leopard courier and it costed me around 800/KG. Just for an estimate an average dinner set with 4 dinner plates, 4 quarter plates, 4 cups and 2 bowls costs 25 to 30 $


----------



## Minhas

khanash said:


> congratulations minhas ....
> could u plz share a few
> which state sponsored u??
> what documents wereu requested by case officer??
> when did ur medicals get cleared.....when did ur link for organise ur medical dissapear after medicals??


I was sponsored by Victoria.

Case officer asked for standard documents, including experience proof, educational documents, IELTS result, birth certificate, PCC, medicals, passport etc. To my surprise she did not ask for form 80 at all.

I appeared in medical center on 10th october and link was disappeared on 20th october.


----------



## Minhas

Steyn said:


> Many congrats


Thanks


----------



## Minhas

emran said:


> Hi Minhas,
> 
> Congrats on getting the grant. Can you please explain your timeline? You have submitted for EOI on 8 February 2013 and got the invite on 1st July. Why it took them 4 months to go you invite? Because Vic is very busy? Or something else?
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro,


It was because occupational limit for my ANZSCO was reached on 4th Feb and I recieved my assessment on 5th feb. So, rather then sitting and doing nothing I just applied for state sponsorship. They were clever enough to send me sponsorship just a day before next year start when occupation caps were about to reset. That is why I recieved invite on 1st july


----------



## Minhas

expatdude said:


> Congratulatoin on your grant.
> 
> Can you please share with us which state will u be moving ?


I will be moving to Melbourne iA.


----------



## M_Asim

*Next Step? PR to Citizenship*

Hi All, again this may not be everyone's concern but my situation is unique as I've to make a career decision at this point.
I've received med/pcc call for my 175. But I'm already moving to another country to take a job at Asia region level. So I may not be able to permanently move to Australia in next 2/3 years. 
I guess this 175 is *valid for five years* only and then you have to apply for citizenship. I just read the citizenship requirement https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do which say that one has to be present in Australia for 4 out of the 5 years.
So if I don't stay there for 4 out of 5 years, can I apply for Resident Return Visa at end of five years? Is it easily granted? Or should I choose between Australia and the other job? 
Please guide me about above and esp. the 5 year validity thing. What exactly is it?Many thanks for your help my dear friends.


----------



## ahmed84

M_Asim said:


> Hi All, again this may not be everyone's concern but my situation is unique as I've to make a career decision at this point.
> I've received med/pcc call for my 175. But I'm already moving to another country to take a job at Asia region level. So I may not be able to permanently move to Australia in next 2/3 years.
> I guess this 175 is *valid for five years* only and then you have to apply for citizenship. I just read the citizenship requirement https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do which say that one has to be present in Australia for 4 out of the 5 years.
> So if I don't stay there for 4 out of 5 years, can I apply for Resident Return Visa at end of five years? Is it easily granted? Or should I choose between Australia and the other job?
> Please guide me about above and esp. the 5 year validity thing. What exactly is it?Many thanks for your help my dear friends.


As Far as I know, Resident Return Visa is not a straight forward visa. It has number of requirements and you will need to demonstrate substantial business, cultural, employment or personal ties of benefit to Australia. Don't through away your visa, many people don't have the same chance as you have now.

If I were you, I'd take the new job if it is a really good opportunity bt still proceed with my visa. Once it's granted, I can visit australia for one or two weeks to activate the visa. 

If I like the job after a year or two and I find a permanent stability in the country, I would forget Australia. But if I find the job not worth it or no long term stability, I will move to Australia permanently. As long as you move to Australia witin the 5 years window, you can stay there indefinitely and after 4 years from your move you can get the citizenship.


----------



## expatdude

M_Asim said:


> Hi All, again this may not be everyone's concern but my situation is unique as I've to make a career decision at this point.
> I've received med/pcc call for my 175. But I'm already moving to another country to take a job at Asia region level. So I may not be able to permanently move to Australia in next 2/3 years.
> I guess this 175 is *valid for five years* only and then you have to apply for citizenship. I just read the citizenship requirement https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do which say that one has to be present in Australia for 4 out of the 5 years.
> So if I don't stay there for 4 out of 5 years, can I apply for Resident Return Visa at end of five years? Is it easily granted? Or should I choose between Australia and the other job?
> Please guide me about above and esp. the 5 year validity thing. What exactly is it?Many thanks for your help my dear friends.


I would recommend to go for Job and continue struggling your Australian visa, you may firstly activate your visa and join Australia in after 1-2 years. This way you will have saved enough money. 

I would strongly recommend Australia as you will get citizenship in Australia that you will never get in Asian country so do not loose Australia but do the Job as well in another country.

Good luck


----------



## Naveed539

Dear M Asim,

What is your complete Visa Timeline....?


----------



## coolkhu

Minhas said:


> I will be moving to Melbourne iA.


Hi Minhas,

I also have the Vic State Spon..and granted and will go to Mel inshaaAllah.

What is your last date of initial entry? and when you are planning to go or move?

and also tell me are you single or with family?


----------



## millinium_bug

M_Asim said:


> Hi All, again this may not be everyone's concern but my situation is unique as I've to make a career decision at this point.
> I've received med/pcc call for my 175. But I'm already moving to another country to take a job at Asia region level. So I may not be able to permanently move to Australia in next 2/3 years.
> I guess this 175 is valid for five years only and then you have to apply for citizenship. I just read the citizenship requirement https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do which say that one has to be present in Australia for 4 out of the 5 years.
> So if I don't stay there for 4 out of 5 years, can I apply for Resident Return Visa at end of five years? Is it easily granted? Or should I choose between Australia and the other job?
> Please guide me about above and esp. the 5 year validity thing. What exactly is it?Many thanks for your help my dear friends.


I am also in the same sort of situation.... Just want to visit Australia for visa validation .... And plan to move permanently after 2-3 years .....
I have also same concerns ....


----------



## thinktank

M_Asim said:


> Hi All, again this may not be everyone's concern but my situation is unique as I've to make a career decision at this point.
> I've received med/pcc call for my 175. But I'm already moving to another country to take a job at Asia region level. So I may not be able to permanently move to Australia in next 2/3 years.
> I guess this 175 is *valid for five years* only and then you have to apply for citizenship. I just read the citizenship requirement https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do which say that one has to be present in Australia for 4 out of the 5 years.
> So if I don't stay there for 4 out of 5 years, can I apply for Resident Return Visa at end of five years? Is it easily granted? Or should I choose between Australia and the other job?
> Please guide me about above and esp. the 5 year validity thing. What exactly is it?Many thanks for your help my dear friends.


All you need to do is validate your visa at this point. Then that will be valid till 5 years and after 5 years only the travel part of the visa expires. Therefore, you can come back to Australia before the 5 years timeperiod expire but if you want to exit or fly after that then you will need the resident return visa in order to return back to Aussie. 

Hope I made the point clear. If you are getting a good opportunity go for it. after 2,3 years you can return to Australia but don't forget to validate the visa before the initial entry date.


----------



## emran

Minhas said:


> It was because occupational limit for my ANZSCO was reached on 4th Feb and I recieved my assessment on 5th feb. So, rather then sitting and doing nothing I just applied for state sponsorship. They were clever enough to send me sponsorship just a day before next year start when occupation caps were about to reset. That is why I recieved invite on 1st july


Hi minhas,

What is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## imranhassan852

hi everyone,

I have lodged my application for 189 sub class on 29-10-13 and now waiting for CO.

I have three queries:

1- How to upload form 80? Is it to be attached with online application or it is to be sent to CO through email? And should I fill form 80 by hand or it should be typed on computer?

2- My baby has born after lodging my application. Now I have to update the department about new born through form 1022. Will I have to send it through email?

3- Once CO demands PCC/MED, how much time do we have to complete medical and PCC?

your replies would be of great help.


----------



## Minhas

emran said:


> Hi minhas,
> 
> What is your ANZSCO code?


My ANZSCO code is 261111


----------



## Minhas

coolkhu said:


> Hi Minhas,
> 
> I also have the Vic State Spon..and granted and will go to Mel inshaaAllah.
> 
> What is your last date of initial entry? and when you are planning to go or move?
> 
> and also tell me are you single or with family?


Thats great buddy. 

My 1st entry deadline is 20th October 2014, but I am planning to move earlier maybe in March or April; having said that, I have to get myself upgraded by getting 1 or 2 IT certifications. Also, I belong to farming family and have inherited land that I want to sell and buy farming land in Victoria. So I am not sure yet if I will be able to move in March April or not.

I have 2 kids (and their mother off course) but I wont be taking them along initially. Once I get settled, then I will bring them.


----------



## ahad

imranhassan852 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 1- How to upload form 80? Is it to be attached with online application or it is to be sent to CO through email? And should I fill form 80 by hand or it should be typed on computer?
> 
> *Form can be downloaded from web . Its better to fill it in pdf and print . Sign it scan it and upload it on online application. my co didnt ask form 80 when i specifically asked her is thr any thing left she said you didnt gave me form 80 but she never asked me so its better you fill it and upload it*
> 
> 2- My baby has born after lodging my application. Now I have to update the department about new born through form 1022. Will I have to send it through email?
> 
> *download the from fill it and upload it under your name along with baby NADRA ENglish NIC or Bform *
> 
> 3- Once CO demands PCC/MED, how much time do we have to complete medical and PCC?
> 
> *you have 28 days to provide all the additional docs asked by CO . PCC does not take more than a week once you submit the form . Meds you have to book and are usually done under a week aswell . *


----------



## meer

*Security checks for 189*

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone on pakistani passport got 189 visa applied onnshore?

Its been 10 months for me, still under security checks........!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Hi guys 189 separate forum for pakistanis was so helpful i dont why the admin or moderate merge it all forums together for pakistanis. Now its so confusing. Anyways, any news for 189 people any grants any medicals anything? Or if any prediction please share.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

meer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone on pakistani passport got 189 visa applied onnshore?
> 
> Its been 10 months for me, still under security checks........!


bro have a rest people way before than u in line already lol joking dont mind. No news as far as I know but may be i m out of touch with the expat forum since last 2 3 weeks. My wait is now 12 months and 10 days. The oldest guy on this forum is waiting since 15 months. so u should expect more 8 months wait as we all came to conclusion that it actually going to take 16 to 18 months for a grant since application submission.


----------



## meer

Waqar Hemani said:


> bro have a rest people way before than u in line already lol joking dont mind. No news as far as I know but may be i m out of touch with the expat forum since last 2 3 weeks. My wait is now 12 months and 10 days. The oldest guy on this forum is waiting since 15 months. so u should expect more 8 months wait as we all came to conclusion that it actually going to take 16 to 18 months for a grant since application submission.


Thanks for the reply, No offence taken. The standard time for 189 visa is 12 months.
Did you asked your CO abt it? as my CO keeps saying my visa will be granted within the timeframe given.


Have u been contacted by adelaide gsm team 13??? they asked me twice for additional doc so far


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I havent contacted by anyone though i contacted my CO literally like 4 5 times personally and by my agent unlimited times lol my co was telling me the same, he is actually a good guy but nothing in their hands. But last time my CO told me clearly and truly as well that its actually 12 months since ur security checks applied by them. ASCIO has 12 months time frame to finish ur security checks and once they come back then CO ask for medical from applicant. So in actual 13 14 months after ur security checks apply and security checks are sent usually in 3 to 4 months after ur application. All together it takes 16 to 18 months since u submit ur application. Website timeframe is actually an average processing time for 189 applicants but not all 189 applicants are from High risk countries so they get it done in 2 3 months hence average comes out to 12 months.


----------



## nuked

Please filter out 189 applicants from the lists to see average time running for 189 applicants.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Irrespective what your CO says, or your agent says, I highly doubt a Pakistani Passport holder getting 189 grant in less than 16-18 months. I maybe wrong, but the statistics in the excel sheet clearly state its more than a year. I hope it changes to time frames that are standard for all other nationalities, sigh.. but that's something we as Pakistanis need to fix so that we don't wait for these kinds of security checks.

All the best


----------



## meer

Waqar Hemani said:


> I havent contacted by anyone though i contacted my CO literally like 4 5 times personally and by my agent unlimited times lol my co was telling me the same, he is actually a good guy but nothing in their hands. But last time my CO told me clearly and truly as well that its actually 12 months since ur security checks applied by them. ASCIO has 12 months time frame to finish ur security checks and once they come back then CO ask for medical from applicant. So in actual 13 14 months after ur security checks apply and security checks are sent usually in 3 to 4 months after ur application. All together it takes 16 to 18 months since u submit ur application. Website timeframe is actually an average processing time for 189 applicants but not all 189 applicants are from High risk countries so they get it done in 2 3 months hence average comes out to 12 months.


hmm...i hope its no more than 16-18 months. Time for sec checks also differ for everyone. BTW, am surprised how come Adelaide GSM team 13 didnt ask contacted u. its a separate team from ur original CO. the purpose of this team is to speed up the sec clearance. May be in ur case is at the point of being finalized....


----------



## emran

Hi Guys,

I have a question. DO you think the security checks of 190 visas are taking less time? Also does it matter of the applicant have traveled to the UK, US and KSA in the last 5 years would make his security check process much faster?

Thanks,


----------



## nuked

Logical Bug said:


> Hello Nuked, though it is not a very important query, would you please do me a favor .... Kindly share the price of a medium/good quality plastic dinner set if one buys it from Sydney. Mine weighs around 12-14 KG and I am not sure whether I should cargo it for around Rs. 7000 - 8000 (AUD 70-80) or I could get that cheaper from Sydney ....


I was in Big W today and found your rates, ask Impatient bro to come online and I'll share the images with you guys.


----------



## ahmed84

meer said:


> hmm...i hope its no more than 16-18 months. Time for sec checks also differ for everyone. BTW, am surprised how come Adelaide GSM team 13 didnt ask contacted u. its a separate team from ur original CO. the purpose of this team is to speed up the sec clearance. May be in ur case is at the point of being finalized....


I was also contacted by Team 13 last week. They asked me weird stuff like my travel history since 1994 when I was just 10 years old! & they seem to have gone through every detail in my form80. I contacted my CO about it and she said this is the procedure these days. 

Their response is quite good and I consider this new change a positive sign. A dedicated team for security checks might help speed up the process since normal case officers could be busy with other cases and won't follow up with your case as often as you would like.


----------



## meer

ahmed84 said:


> I was also contacted by Team 13 last week. They asked me weird stuff like my travel history since 1994 when I was just 10 years old! & they seem to have gone through every detail in my form80. I contacted my CO about it and she said this is the procedure these days.
> 
> Their response is quite good and I consider this new change a positive sign. A dedicated team for security checks might help speed up the process since normal case officers could be busy with other cases and won't follow up with your case as often as you would like.


Ya they asked me similar questions tooo.


----------



## opfian

I lodged online complaint with IGIS, for my 189 Visa application. Lets see what do they advise.


----------



## ahmed84

meer said:


> Ya they asked me similar questions tooo.


Really? That's strange. Why 1994 exactly???


----------



## TV Buff

opfian said:


> I lodged online complaint with IGIS, for my 189 Visa application. Lets see what do they advise.


Did you try contacting your CO first?


----------



## roposh

Hi Everyone!
Kindly confirm if, before going to Australia, we need to get our educational degrees attested by the foriegn affairs here in Karachi or not?

Also, I have a Masters degree (M.Sc.) other than the one which was assessed by the ACS during skill assessment. Do I need to get that M.Sc. degree assessed by vetassess for job purposes in Australia??

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Kindly confirm if, before going to Australia, we need to get our educational degrees attested by the foriegn affairs here in Karachi or not?
> 
> Also, I have a Masters degree (M.Sc.) other than the one which was assessed by the ACS during skill assessment. Do I need to get that M.Sc. degree assessed by vetassess for job purposes in Australia??
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I don't see any such requirements in any of the Jobs I have applied or have been interviewed so far. People here mostly need to get the work done.

:tea: it started raining again, I wonder how long it will last now. :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain:


----------



## Steyn

nuked said:


> Emran,
> 
> If you are coming to Sydney, do contact me, I will see what I can do to help you, same was offered to all in few posts back, I cannot help with Melbourne at the moment as I am not there, just PM me your skype.
> 
> If you still want to handle it on your own, then google is the best help, apart from that, you can search backpackers hostel, airbnb.com and gumtree. But they should be contacted only when you are nearing to come to Sydney, maybe 1-2 weeks prior to your flight.
> 
> All the best!


What are you doing in Sydney  you were supposed to be in Melbourne. Isn't it?

Don't mind, just asking out of curiosity


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> I don't see any such requirements in any of the Jobs I have applied or have been interviewed so far. People here mostly need to get the work done.
> 
> :tea: it started raining again, I wonder how long it will last now. :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain:


Wow what great weather. Send some rain to dubai also


----------



## coolkhu

Minhas said:


> Thats great buddy.
> 
> My 1st entry deadline is 20th October 2014, but I am planning to move earlier maybe in March or April; having said that, I have to get myself upgraded by getting 1 or 2 IT certifications. Also, I belong to farming family and have inherited land that I want to sell and buy farming land in Victoria. So I am not sure yet if I will be able to move in March April or not.
> 
> I have 2 kids (and their mother off course) but I wont be taking them along initially. Once I get settled, then I will bring them.


Bes of Luck...Stay in touch then...PM me your skype id..


----------



## Avatar82

opfian said:


> I lodged online complaint with IGIS, for my 189 Visa application. Lets see what do they advise.


Hope that u get a positive response from them..not just a routine one!


----------



## nuked

Steyn said:


> What are you doing in Sydney  you were supposed to be in Melbourne. Isn't it?
> 
> Don't mind, just asking out of curiosity


I am on 175, I can live anywhere in Australia , I never mentioned me landing in Melbourne.


----------



## Steyn

nuked said:


> I am on 175, I can live anywhere in Australia , I never mentioned me landing in Melbourne.


Oops! Sorry. I think i got things mixed up


----------



## SMShoaib

*Summary 1-11-13 to 15-11-13*

175/176 Applicants
Total Grants: 5
Total Medical Calls: 8

Ref: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## ashftc

Hello Guys,

Very useful thread I must say. I have few questions which I'd like to from few active posters as you are few steps ahead of me.

I am an Accountant from Pakistan with 55 points plus 5 for state sponsorship from NSW. I am intending not to claim any points from work experience. I have 30 for age, 15 for qualification and 10 for IELTS. 

I have a little confusion here. According to my knowledge we first needs file EoI after the assessment and then we apply for State sponsorship. But what if the state refuses to sponsor? Does anybody have any idea what's the impact on your EoI or on your application?

Secondly, I am part qualified CIMA, i.e., 11 out of 15 papers plus Bachelors Hons in Performance Management and Masters in Finance. All three qualifications are from UK. Does anybody have any rough idea regarding what are my chances to have a positive skill assessment. Reason behind asking this question is because i am not fully qualified CIMA.

Thirdly, which body is better for assessment? IPA, CPA or ICAA? According to my knowledge CPA is better because in case if there is a negative assessment because of certain papers from those 9 out 12 subjects, CPA gives you a recommendation to cover them from CPA foundation level. 

I'll appreciate your advice. Thank you in advance. 

P.S. if anybody is from Karachi, Pakistan, ideally with same profession and willing to stay in touch, that would highly appreciated.


----------



## GoingDownUnder

*Functional English, Partner*

I have to proof Functional English requirement of my partner. she has one year left to complete bachelors. B.E.

Does N.E.D. issues Teaching in English letter to its students?

Does this letter if issued, will suffice Department's Functional English requirement ?

Should I have to get letters from College and school too?


Thanks


----------



## mike alic

GoingDownUnder said:


> I have to proof Functional English requirement of my partner. she has one year left to complete bachelors. B.E.
> 
> Does N.E.D. issues Teaching in English letter to its students?
> 
> Does this letter if issued, will suffice Department's Functional English requirement ?
> 
> Should I have to get letters from College and school too?
> 
> Thanks


at the back of transcript its written that all courses are taught in English. While NED also issue certificate, I got mine in 2004 for Rs25. Not sure about the current charges .


----------



## GoingDownUnder

thanks mike,

My question is that, the degree is not completed yet. though 2 years are completed. Does NED still issue certificate, and will this certificate suffice Department's English lang. req.


----------



## mike alic

GoingDownUnder said:


> thanks mike,
> 
> My question is that, the degree is not completed yet. though 2 years are completed. Does NED still issue certificate, and will this certificate suffice Department's English lang. req.


Oh Sorry, I think i didnt read completely.

SkillSelect



> *evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English*


I am not sure, if this can help. but seems like only alternative left is IELTS.

May be senior expats have better understanding on this. 

Also you can try asking same question at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-3914.html, as many expats are subscribed there.


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi Guyz,

I just met my case officer and he advised me to go for my pregnant wife chest xray. The same suggestion given by my wife doctor, that it is safe to go for xray with protection.

1- Please suggest will i be given visa grant by case officer, if i submit the xray of my wife or he will hold the application no matter my wife undergo xray or not. Any one got visa grant even his wife was pregnant.

My wife expected date of delivery is mid Jan 2014 and got medical request in 5 Nov 2013.

2- What i know is that If i got the grant and baby born in Aus then it will be citizen by birth. What if baby born in Pakistan after grant, do i have to pay extra fee, as i think for 175 visa fee is not applicable and takes around 10 months of processing for new child to get PR.

Thanks


----------



## ahmed84

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I just met my case officer and he advised me to go for my pregnant wife chest xray. The same suggestion given by my wife doctor, that it is safe to go for xray with protection.
> 
> 1- Please suggest will i be given visa grant by case officer, if i submit the xray of my wife or he will hold the application no matter my wife undergo xray or not. Any one got visa grant even his wife was pregnant.
> 
> My wife expected date of delivery is mid Jan 2014 and got medical request in 5 Nov 2013.
> 
> 2- What i know is that If i got the grant and baby born in Aus then it will be citizen by birth. What if baby born in Pakistan after grant, do i have to pay extra fee, as i think for 175 visa fee is not applicable and takes around 10 months of processing for new child to get PR.
> 
> Thanks


If CO advise you to do something and no harm per the doctor recommendation, you should do it.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

ahmed84 said:


> If CO advise you to do something and no harm per the doctor recommendation, you should do it.



Hi guys!
I applied for the Visa in Oct 6th same day when i got the invite. My timeline explains everything. Today is Nov 17th, I have not been allocated a CO to date is it normal? I uploaded all the documents up front. All the PCC's and Medicals. Even form 80&1221

can anyone tell me what and when to expect? To date ( on 23rd Oct) i just received one email from team 13 asking couple of questions and copies of my passports which are already uploaded online. 

I am abit worried, any ideaS?:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nuked

ashftc said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Very useful thread I must say. I have few questions which I'd like to from few active posters as you are few steps ahead of me.
> 
> I am an Accountant from Pakistan with 55 points plus 5 for state sponsorship from NSW. I am intending not to claim any points from work experience. I have 30 for age, 15 for qualification and 10 for IELTS.
> 
> I have a little confusion here. According to my knowledge we first needs file EoI after the assessment and then we apply for State sponsorship. But what if the state refuses to sponsor? Does anybody have any idea what's the impact on your EoI or on your application?
> 
> Secondly, I am part qualified CIMA, i.e., 11 out of 15 papers plus Bachelors Hons in Performance Management and Masters in Finance. All three qualifications are from UK. Does anybody have any rough idea regarding what are my chances to have a positive skill assessment. Reason behind asking this question is because i am not fully qualified CIMA.
> 
> Thirdly, which body is better for assessment? IPA, CPA or ICAA? According to my knowledge CPA is better because in case if there is a negative assessment because of certain papers from those 9 out 12 subjects, CPA gives you a recommendation to cover them from CPA foundation level.
> 
> I'll appreciate your advice. Thank you in advance.
> 
> P.S. if anybody is from Karachi, Pakistan, ideally with same profession and willing to stay in touch, that would highly appreciated.


Salam,

Although I am not from your profession, but I would suggest you to CPA than any other body for finance, unless you are CA, which has a totally separate body. Rest you have done your research about your assessment body's process so you should be good, as long as you have experience and degree it shouldnt make much issue. But its worth giving a try.

You might need to bit research on the entire forum not just this thread to find to your same profession mates.

All the best!


----------



## nuked

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hi guys!
> I applied for the Visa in Oct 6th same day when i got the invite. My timeline explains everything. Today is Nov 17th, I have not been allocated a CO to date is it normal? I uploaded all the documents up front. All the PCC's and Medicals. Even form 80&1221
> 
> can anyone tell me what and when to expect? To date ( on 23rd Oct) i just received one email from team 13 asking couple of questions and copies of my passports which are already uploaded online.
> 
> I am abit worried, any ideaS?:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Salam,

AVG 189 duration as per DIBP/DIAC is 12 months, but for high risk countries such as Pakistan, and as per statistics list of Pakistanis being shared on this forum my SMShoaib, the avg duration is coming around 15+ months and no grants to 189 yet. However we have a very few interesting 190 fellows being granted in 1 month, 2 months and 3 months in certain cases.

No need to worry, sit and relax.

All the best


----------



## Minhas

ambproject said:


> My case officer is asking for taxation documents from my previous and present firm I provided her with salary certificates which o have now please guide me what to do as I already provided her with salary slips ; contracts ; refrel letters but i don't have this she in that same letter asked for PCC and medicals also


You can ask your employer to give you Form 16 which contains the record of tax that your company has deducted from your salary. Or alternatively you can give bank statement that contains record of your monthly salary deposit.


----------



## thinktank

GoingDownUnder said:


> I have to proof Functional English requirement of my partner. she has one year left to complete bachelors. B.E.
> 
> Does N.E.D. issues Teaching in English letter to its students?
> 
> Does this letter if issued, will suffice Department's Functional English requirement ?
> 
> Should I have to get letters from College and school too?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Go for IELTS instead of trying and getting these letters which will take time and give hassle. She just needs to score *4.5 band* in each of the components, which is fairly easy as compared to getting these letters and wasting time.


----------



## Desi Munda

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I just met my case officer and he advised me to go for my pregnant wife chest xray. The same suggestion given by my wife doctor, that it is safe to go for xray with protection.
> 
> 1- Please suggest will i be given visa grant by case officer, if i submit the xray of my wife or he will hold the application no matter my wife undergo xray or not. Any one got visa grant even his wife was pregnant.
> 
> My wife expected date of delivery is mid Jan 2014 and got medical request in 5 Nov 2013.
> 
> 2- What i know is that If i got the grant and baby born in Aus then it will be citizen by birth. What if baby born in Pakistan after grant, do i have to pay extra fee, as i think for 175 visa fee is not applicable and takes around 10 months of processing for new child to get PR.
> 
> Thanks


Please share your feedback on above points 1 and 2.

Thanks


----------



## donshoaibuc

SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum bro.
> Please share your details; I'll add it as the sheet has limited rights.


I was assigned CO on 11/11 from T33. Please update the tracker.


----------



## emran

Hi Guys,

I am currently living in Saudi Arabia and will be moving to Pakistan in January for 3 months for company work. If I go to Pakistan I won't be able to request the PCC from Saudi Arabia as I lived here for 1 year. Do you think I apply for PCC now so I don't have to worry about it after?

Also I have researched on the Character Panel PDF it says I need DIAC requesting letter. Do I have to wait for it?

Thanks,


----------



## ahmed84

emran said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently living in Saudi Arabia and will be moving to Pakistan in January for 3 months for company work. If I go to Pakistan I won't be able to request the PCC from Saudi Arabia as I lived here for 1 year. Do you think I apply for PCC now so I don't have to worry about it after?
> 
> Also I have researched on the Character Panel PDF it says I need DIAC requesting letter. Do I have to wait for it?
> 
> Thanks,


Yeah better take it before you travel. Some people say you can still get PCC outside KSA and some say u can't and If I were you I won't take the risk, you know how procedures are usually unclear in KSA. 

You don't need any letter from DIAC. Just email the embassy and tell them you are applying for skilled immigration and you need letter to saudi police to get PCC. They will take care of the rest.


----------



## SMShoaib

donshoaibuc said:


> I was assigned CO on 11/11 from T33. Please update the tracker.


done bro
please also include your complete timeline in your signature.


----------



## nuked

Desi Munda said:


> Please share your feedback on above points 1 and 2.
> 
> Thanks


1/ If that is suggested by more importantly your doctor, it shouldnt be a problem. Why your CO is asking you might be he wants to finalized your Case, but the most important is your doctor advise if it is safe or not. 

2/ If the baby is born in Australia, yes he/she will be Australian citizen, but I highly doubt if the due date is in January 2014, you will be able to travel with your wife so early. If your baby is born in Pakistan and Visa is granted before that, you will have to apply for your baby's visa which can take up to 10 months+ the best way in that scenario would be to speak to CO to delay the decision until the baby is born so you can add your baby to the application, This way no additional fees will be required, and your baby will get PR. 

Hope that helps, do let us know what was the outcome. Think and act wisely.


----------



## Avatar82

Its nearly 14 months since I lodged 189 app n SC are yet not completed. Can anyone tell me whether or not my employement verification should have been done by now. I have worked for only 1 employer since the start.


----------



## nuked

Avatar82 said:


> Its nearly 14 months since I lodged 189 app n SC are yet not completed. Can anyone tell me whether or not my employement verification should have been done by now. I have worked for only 1 employer since the start.


There is none in the forum that can confirm this to you, but can only post their thoughts in the process, the best person to know about this would be your CO or your HR to let you know if anyone has contacted them for verification.

All the best for your grant.


----------



## Avatar82

Thanks a lot Nuked! Will def check with my CO.


----------



## samper

thinktank said:


> Go for IELTS instead of trying and getting these letters which will take time and give hassle. She just needs to score *4.5 band* in each of the components, which is fairly easy as compared to getting these letters and wasting time.


Hi

4.5 overall not in each

Regards
Samper


----------



## samper

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I just met my case officer and he advised me to go for my pregnant wife chest xray. The same suggestion given by my wife doctor, that it is safe to go for xray with protection.
> 
> 1- Please suggest will i be given visa grant by case officer, if i submit the xray of my wife or he will hold the application no matter my wife undergo xray or not. Any one got visa grant even his wife was pregnant.
> 
> My wife expected date of delivery is mid Jan 2014 and got medical request in 5 Nov 2013.
> 
> 2- What i know is that If i got the grant and baby born in Aus then it will be citizen by birth. What if baby born in Pakistan after grant, do i have to pay extra fee, as i think for 175 visa fee is not applicable and takes around 10 months of processing for new child to get PR.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

What is your time line

Regards
Samper


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

Avatar82 said:


> Its nearly 14 months since I lodged 189 app n SC are yet not completed. Can anyone tell me whether or not my employement verification should have been done by now. I have worked for only 1 employer since the start.



employment verification is not done for all cases...as i have seen many applicants for whom no employment verification was done !!!!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

opfian said:


> I lodged online complaint with IGIS, for my 189 Visa application. Lets see what do they advise.


any reply came yet for the complaint????if yes please let us know. thanks


----------



## Waqar Hemani

@zakinaeem

any news zaki ? please update if you reading. or if anyone else has any news then share please.


----------



## bukhari

Logical Bug said:


> Congrats Bukhaari on your silver email
> 
> Well, I've in my notes the contact and doc details of IOM that I am pasting below. A useful tip while calling IOM is to keep all passport details in front of you for those you are going to book medical appointment for plus a writing pad to note down what exactly you need to take with you on medical date.
> 
> Medical and Radiology Clinic eHealth
> IOM Lahore Sub Office
> 1 Ali block
> New Garden Town
> Lahore
> Telephone: +92 3 062 922 575, 075 371 776
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Passport Original + 2 copies
> ID Card Original + 2 copies
> 3 Passport size photographs with light background
> 
> 
> Best Regards


Thanks Logical_Bug. Very helpful indeed.


----------



## bukhari

expatdude said:


> First of all many congrats on your silver email hope MShoaib and other also get the silver email soon. I am really very happy for you for your silver email once again congrats.
> 
> As Logical_Bug has explained you about medical.
> 
> For PCC -->> Yes Police Station(s) names are required to fill the PCC form & form you can get from the SSP office they can help you to fill the form and they can tell you the name of the police station of the area you want to know for filling.
> 
> & In Lahore you have to go to SSP office ( besides the Kachehry and in front of Civil Lines College after the Secretariat stop )
> 
> Moreover PCC will be sufficient from current residential address and its not forbid to mention all as well but its good to mention only current residential address as DIAC/DIBP is only concerned with the PCC of the country no matter from which city is it, and PCC for current address will fulfill the DIBP requirement.
> 
> Hope i have answered your question
> 
> Do let me know if you need any other information.


Thank you Expatude..
much appreciated..


----------



## bhura

Waqar Hemani said:


> any reply came yet for the complaint????if yes please let us know. thanks


Hi Waqas I got below reply from oigis

refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.

"I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.

I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by May 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry."

Regards
Bhura


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi Everyone,

I just went to IOM Karachi today for medical of myself, wife and daughter. But on entering the HAP ID's system gave the error "Visa Sub Class not defined". Though we have performed the complete medical.

IOM Staff told me to ask case officer to enable HAP ID's, so that they can upload the medical on system and they did't even ask for form 160 and form 26, as everything is online now. IOM will also email the DIAC for the same.

Please suggest if anybody else face the same issue.

Thanks


----------



## nuked

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just went to IOM Karachi today for medical of myself, wife and daughter. But on entering the HAP ID's system gave the error "Visa Sub Class not defined". Though we have performed the complete medical.
> 
> IOM Staff told me to ask case officer to enable HAP ID's, so that they can upload the medical on system and they did't even ask for form 160 and form 26, as everything is online now. IOM will also email the DIAC for the same.
> 
> Please suggest if anybody else face the same issue.
> 
> Thanks


Shouldnt be an issue, drop an email confirming your CO that you have completed the medicals but this error has occurred. You should be all good.

All the best!


----------



## tevta

Contracts_Engineer said:


> employment verification is not done for all cases...as i have seen many applicants for whom no employment verification was done !!!!


I don't think they let you escape with no employment verifications at all. However, the mode of verification can differ. In my case employment verifications were carried out exactly 5 months of my visa lodgment.


----------



## SMShoaib

tevta said:


> I don't think they let you escape with no employment verifications at all. However, the mode of verification can differ. In my case employment verifications were carried out exactly 5 months of my visa lodgment.


I second Contract Engineer. In many cases (even Pakistani 175/176) it is observed that no verification call received to the applicant managers.


----------



## Minhas

SMShoaib said:


> I second Contract Engineer. In many cases (even Pakistani 175/176) it is observed that no verification call received to the applicant managers.


Even in my case no verification call was made at all. Actually I submitted all the requested documents on 30th October except my birth certificate which was submitted on 3rd November. And I received the grant exactly after 11 days i.e. 14th November. I asked all of my previous or current employers if they received any call but they did not.


----------



## emran

ahmed84 said:


> Yeah better take it before you travel. Some people say you can still get PCC outside KSA and some say u can't and If I were you I won't take the risk, you know how procedures are usually unclear in KSA.
> 
> You don't need any letter from DIAC. Just email the embassy and tell them you are applying for skilled immigration and you need letter to saudi police to get PCC. They will take care of the rest.



Hi Ahmed,

Can you please tell me which documents to take for PCC? Is it possible to get your PCC from any other city? Currently I am in Jeddah on companies work but my Iqama is of Dammam.

Do I also need PCC for my wife?

Thanks,


----------



## SMShoaib

ambproject said:


> Dear Shoaib my case officer contacted my after 90 days and asked for tax documents prior to this i submitted bank statements full length of my employment , pay slips quite a few , salary certificate , offer letter , clearance certificate , transfer letter and one year tax certificate .
> Now she waskign for more tax certificates which i seem not have all i am trying but can you give em advice what to do


Bro, you may politely tell her that you have already given all the employment record that you have.
Please note one thing that except employment documents which is compulsory, all other documents i.e. salary slips, taxation, bank statement is additional documents which CO normally ask to make your case strong.


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> any reply came yet for the complaint????if yes please let us know. thanks


They sent me confirmation mail with remarks that they will check if it is pending with ASIO and confirm smooth proceeding.


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Hi Waqas I got below reply from oigis
> 
> refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.
> 
> "I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.
> 
> I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by May 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry."
> 
> Regards
> Bhura


I am sure that you are gona hear something by jan or feb 2014, as most of the times applicants received DIBP/AC reply within IGIS advised time frame


----------



## SMShoaib

opfian said:


> I am sure that you are gona hear something by jan or feb 2014, as most of the times applicants received DIBP/AC reply within IGIS advised time frame


Bro, IGIS only check two things:
1. If the case already cleared by ASIO then IGIS replies that there is no such case with them.
2. If the case is with ASIO then IGIS replies to contact after six month.

We cannot estimate time frame from IGIS reply. We only estimate timeframe from similar time line cases.

I myself contacted two times first in March'13 when IGIS ask me to contact again in Sept' 13. I again contacted in Sept' 13 then IGIS replied to contact again in Mar'14.

Based on current trend, I'm expecting my medical call by the end of this year InnShaa Allah.


----------



## fadiexpart

my case officer requested all document in one go, when she was allocated ... in may she asked me few question about my form 80 gaps she want to know ....

regards


----------



## opfian

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, IGIS only check two things:
> 1. If the case already cleared by ASIO then IGIS replies that there is no such case with them.
> 2. If the case is with ASIO then IGIS replies to contact after six month.
> 
> We cannot estimate time frame from IGIS reply. We only estimate timeframe from similar time line cases.
> 
> I myself contacted two times first in March'13 when IGIS ask me to contact again in Sept' 13. I again contacted in Sept' 13 then IGIS replied to contact again in Mar'14.
> 
> Based on current trend, I'm expecting my medical call by the end of this year InnShaa Allah.


Thats why i used word "most of" the times. Well its my observation from other cases discussed in forum. Baki ... Be positive


----------



## darian21

Please look at my time line;

ACS 261111: 23-Apr-2013
IELTS: 08-Jun-2013
EOI: 01-Jul-2013
Lodged 189 online: 30-Jul-2013
Team 13 requested Form 80 and 1221: 14-Aug-2013
Form 80 submitted: 13-Sep-2013
Team 2 Case Officer assigned: 26-Sep-2013

I have been assigned a case officer since September, it has been two months and I have not been asked for Med/PCC. Should I contact case officer asking him if I should send the Med/PCC?


Thanks


----------



## syeralia

darian21 said:


> Please look at my time line;
> 
> ACS 261111: 23-Apr-2013
> IELTS: 08-Jun-2013
> EOI: 01-Jul-2013
> Lodged 189 online: 30-Jul-2013
> Team 13 requested Form 80 and 1221: 14-Aug-2013
> Form 80 submitted: 13-Sep-2013
> Team 2 Case Officer assigned: 26-Sep-2013
> 
> I have been assigned a case officer since September, it has been two months and I have not been asked for Med/PCC. Should I contact case officer asking him if I should send the Med/PCC?
> 
> 
> Thanks


My Case is exactly same not even a single word from my CO she is also from team 2 no need to ask she will ask u what are the initials of ur CO


----------



## Abrar warriach

Medical done on 30 October but it is still showing as required. Kids medical has been finilized but my and my wife medical is still showing as required. I am so confused , why it has not been updated.
Any Idea?


----------



## khanash

Abrar warriach said:


> Medical done on 30 October but it is still showing as required. Kids medical has been finilized but my and my wife medical is still showing as required. I am so confused , why it has not been updated.
> Any Idea?


i did my medicals on 31october and clinic uploaded on 4th nov....my childrens medical got clearedin a day and today when i logged and checked status me and spouse linkhave dissapeared too....
so that means it took nearly 14 days to clear....
your link should also dissapear in a day or two


----------



## coolkhu

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just went to IOM Karachi today for medical of myself, wife and daughter. But on entering the HAP ID's system gave the error "Visa Sub Class not defined". Though we have performed the complete medical.
> 
> IOM Staff told me to ask case officer to enable HAP ID's, so that they can upload the medical on system and they did't even ask for form 160 and form 26, as everything is online now. IOM will also email the DIAC for the same.
> 
> Please suggest if anybody else face the same issue.
> 
> Thanks


it happens, nothing to worry, just inform your CO that you are done with Medicals and need system to be updated, IOM will also inform the department to do the same..once system is updated, you are all set..

you don't have to do anything. I faced the same issue and resolved once system is updated by CO.

hope it helps.


----------



## coolkhu

nuked said:


> 1/ If that is suggested by more importantly your doctor, it shouldnt be a problem. Why your CO is asking you might be he wants to finalized your Case, but the most important is your doctor advise if it is safe or not.
> 
> 2/ If the baby is born in Australia, yes he/she will be Australian citizen, but I highly doubt if the due date is in January 2014, you will be able to travel with your wife so early. If your baby is born in Pakistan and Visa is granted before that, you will have to apply for your baby's visa which can take up to 10 months+ the best way in that scenario would be to speak to CO to delay the decision until the baby is born so you can add your baby to the application, This way no additional fees will be required, and your baby will get PR.
> 
> Hope that helps, do let us know what was the outcome. Think and act wisely.


Nuked has already replied but just to add..if you have to apply child visa for your baby then you have to pay around 2300 AUD and waiting time extra.

and yes if you can travel (if you granted before the birth) and have your baby born (inshaaAllah) in Aus, he/she will get the citizenship but again as mentioned by Nuked..I also doubt that you can travel especially in the 7th/8th month. and you are still not sure when you visa will be granted ( i mean exact date) and after that how many days are there for you to travel with your wife before the birth..your doctor can advise you on travel plans under pregnancy...also airlines do check this pregnancy thing..while allowing passengers to travel because they are also responsible for passengers while travelling.


So I think best bet is to delay your case till baby's birth so your baby will be added to your app and no extra fees/time and he/she will get the PR and then you can all travel together safely inshaaAllah. 

But again these are only our feedback/recommendations...better to take an advise from doctor and also not sure if your CO wants to complete it now or can give you time till the birth..

Final Call is yours..I wish you best of luck..and pray that everything will be fine with your family. Ameen


----------



## coolkhu

GoingDownUnder said:


> I have to proof Functional English requirement of my partner. she has one year left to complete bachelors. B.E.
> 
> Does N.E.D. issues Teaching in English letter to its students?
> 
> Does this letter if issued, will suffice Department's Functional English requirement ?
> 
> Should I have to get letters from College and school too?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Every university/school/college can issue the letter officially.

You can have the letters from Uni, if its in progress then from start-date
Also from college and school.

Submit the College and School one..it would suffice..do mention the years like primary school from 1995-2000 secondary school from 2001-2005, same for college i.e. 2006-2007..this will benefit you as there is a requirement of number of years one has studied in english medium. You can submit the UNI one as well but again then you have to submit uni transcripts and all..for your partner's education.

Do request from all three, school/college/uni and keep the uni one if CO asks for more then you can submit uni one as well.

you can go for IELTS as well but again..4.5 overall is not very difficult but still some preparation and then fees...and if you can submit these letters then why need for IELTS..keep IELTS only for worst situation if in case department won't accept these letters as proof..but I highly doubt it going to happen. they always accept it for secondary applicants..

I submitted the school and college one.. but not the bachelor's one as bachelors was not completed..and it was accepted as functional language proof..

hope it helps, any question, please let me know.


----------



## M_Asim

*Booking IOM Medical appointment*

Guys, no phone number or email will work except 
[email protected]
I've tried all the phone numbers and today I got mine booked at this email. They are fairly quick to respond within the day.
Don't forget to mention your contact details (cell/phone) in the email.
Hope it helps


----------



## Waqar Hemani

bhura said:


> Hi Waqas I got below reply from oigis
> 
> refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.
> 
> "I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.
> 
> I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by May 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry."
> 
> Regards
> Bhura


Thanks bro, on the basis of 176 and 175 grants recently i m expecting cases applied between august 2012 till dec 2012 will be finalised by max april or may 2014. Hopefully we will start listening news from 189 people after the start of new year. Inshallah!!!


----------



## nuked

Guys,

The silence has paid off  I am scheduled for about 3-4 interviews this week! fingers crossed!

Thanks to all who have been supportive all this time.

All the best to all!


----------



## msvayani

nuked said:


> Guys,
> 
> The silence has paid off  I am scheduled for about 3-4 interviews this week! fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks to all who have been supportive all this time.
> 
> All the best to all!


Best of luck!


----------



## millinium_bug

nuked said:


> Guys,
> 
> The silence has paid off  I am scheduled for about 3-4 interviews this week! fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks to all who have been supportive all this time.
> 
> All the best to all!


All the best bro......
Prays are with u 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## tevta

Minhas said:


> Even in my case no verification call was made at all. Actually I submitted all the requested documents on 30th October except my birth certificate which was submitted on 3rd November. And I received the grant exactly after 11 days i.e. 14th November. I asked all of my previous or current employers if they received any call but they did not.


It depends on your CO as well. Sometimes they collect more than ample evidence and don't feel the need of verification by phone etc. In other cases they may enquire through indirect sources instead of calling directly to the employers. Therefore no one should presume that he might escape this verification round as its better to be prepared for all the possibilities.


----------



## tevta

syeralia said:


> My Case is exactly same not even a single word from my CO she is also from team 2 no need to ask she will ask u what are the initials of ur CO


As per my experience, team2 is very slow as they take months to proceed for even small things. In my case it took about 17 months for PCC/med call although it may differ from case to case.


----------



## thinktank

tevta said:


> As per my experience, team2 is very slow as they take months to proceed for even small things. In my case it took about 17 months for PCC/med call although it may differ from case to case.


Errrrrrrrrrrrr Please don't say that, my CO is also from team 2


----------



## registerme

*team 13 again *

I don't know whats going on...Team 13 contacted me again. It's the third time...

for Form 80: Aug 7, 2013
for Clarification of time gaps: Aug 16, 2013
for Further information: Nov 18, 2013

Does it means my case isn't forwarded to ASIO yet???? : @  

I am 189 applicant, applied on 23 May, 2013. : @


----------



## fabregas

nuked said:


> Emran,
> 
> If you are coming to Sydney, do contact me, I will see what I can do to help you, same was offered to all in few posts back, I cannot help with Melbourne at the moment as I am not there, just PM me your skype.
> 
> If you still want to handle it on your own, then google is the best help, apart from that, you can search backpackers hostel, airbnb.com and gumtree. But they should be contacted only when you are nearing to come to Sydney, maybe 1-2 weeks prior to your flight.
> 
> All the best!


Nuked bro...I will definitely contact you once I get the visa..You are always a great help to others


----------



## fabregas

nuked said:


> Guys,
> 
> The silence has paid off  I am scheduled for about 3-4 interviews this week! fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks to all who have been supportive all this time.
> 
> All the best to all!


best of luck bro..


----------



## fabregas

Does anyone know what is the IELTS requirements of occupation "Sales and Marketing Manager" for ACT State Sponsorship.

What I understand after visiting their website is that " for occupations flagged as LIMITED or CLOSED, the IELTS requirement is 7 band in each module whereas for occupation flagged as "OPEN", the requirement is overall 7 with 7 in Speaking...is it right?


----------



## asad747

tevta said:


> As per my experience, team2 is very slow as they take months to proceed for even small things. In my case it took about 17 months for PCC/med call although it may differ from case to case.


aaaaaaaaaaaa... Don't say that... My CO MM is from T2


----------



## nuked

fabregas said:


> Does anyone know what is the IELTS requirements of occupation "Sales and Marketing Manager" for ACT State Sponsorship.
> 
> What I understand after visiting their website is that " for occupations flagged as LIMITED or CLOSED, the IELTS requirement is 7 band in each module whereas for occupation flagged as "OPEN", the requirement is overall 7 with 7 in Speaking...is it right?


thank you for the wishes, if that is mentioned on the website then it will be, make sure you take a screen grab of it.

All the best


----------



## bhashmi

nuked said:


> Guys,
> 
> The silence has paid off  I am scheduled for about 3-4 interviews this week! fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks to all who have been supportive all this time.
> 
> All the best to all!


Best of luck bro.


----------



## bhashmi

M_Asim said:


> Guys, no phone number or email will work except
> [email protected]
> I've tried all the phone numbers and today I got mine booked at this email. They are fairly quick to respond within the day.
> Don't forget to mention your contact details (cell/phone) in the email.
> Hope it helps


Great Info. what information you provided in the email sent to IOM for medical booking?


----------



## nuked

Team Ausmed needs following information:


> Dear Applicant,
> 
> 
> 
> To schedule the appointment kindly provide the below mention details of all the applicants:
> 
> · Complete name
> 
> · Passport number
> 
> · Date of birth
> 
> · Visa sub class
> 
> · HRI/ HAP ID/ TRN
> 
> · Contact number
> 
> · Location (city where you would like to schedule the appointment)
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Team Ausmed


----------



## nuked

The following reply comes when your medical is confirmed:



> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> 
> Your appointment has been schedule for <DATE & TIME> at sub office <CITY NAME>.
> 
> Note: For female applicants medical cannot be done during menstrual cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> Required documents to bring:
> 
> 1. Original passport with a photocopy.
> 
> 2. Original CNIC with a photocopy
> 
> 3. 3 recent passport size photographs (Light color background with light clothing colors).
> 
> 4. Health Examination Letter/ Acknowledgement Letter from Australian High Commission.
> 
> 5. Bring Spectacles or medical history (if have any).
> 
> 6. Medical fee <YOUR TOTAL FEES> in cash.
> 
> 
> 
> General Instructions:
> 
> · For Children 5 to 11 years
> 
> They have to bring the result sheet (report card) of the last annual examination.
> 
> · For Elderly
> 
> Applicants have to mention about the Mobility need (or Wheel chair required).
> 
> · For All ages
> 
> As part of physical examination all body skin would be examined except genitalia so be prepared and wear appropriate undergarments.
> 
> Note: Do not bring any kind of luggage and unnecessary attendant with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Address:
> 
> IOM sub office Karachi
> 
> House F-8/1,
> 
> KDA Scheme 1,
> 
> Tipu Sultan Road,
> 
> Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Team Ausmed


----------



## bhashmi

nuked said:


> Team Ausmed needs following information:


Thanks nuked for the quick response


----------



## emran

Hi Guys,

I posted this message for Ahmed84 but I think he is busy now a days. So anyone with the information can he please tell me which documents to take for PCC? Is it possible to get your PCC from any other city? Currently I am in Jeddah on companies work but my Iqama is of Dammam.

Do I also need PCC for my wife?

Thanks,


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Guys,
> 
> The silence has paid off  I am scheduled for about 3-4 interviews this week! fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks to all who have been supportive all this time.
> 
> All the best to all!


Super Likes!!!! I am sure you are gona get offers this week alone inshaAllah :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::hat::hat:

regards,
Roposh


----------



## msohaibkhan

coolkhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Every university/school/college can issue the letter officially.
> 
> You can have the letters from Uni, if its in progress then from start-date
> Also from college and school.
> 
> Submit the College and School one..it would suffice..do mention the years like primary school from 1995-2000 secondary school from 2001-2005, same for college i.e. 2006-2007..this will benefit you as there is a requirement of number of years one has studied in english medium. You can submit the UNI one as well but again then you have to submit uni transcripts and all..for your partner's education.
> 
> Do request from all three, school/college/uni and keep the uni one if CO asks for more then you can submit uni one as well.
> 
> you can go for IELTS as well but again..4.5 overall is not very difficult but still some preparation and then fees...and if you can submit these letters then why need for IELTS..keep IELTS only for worst situation if in case department won't accept these letters as proof..but I highly doubt it going to happen. they always accept it for secondary applicants..
> 
> I submitted the school and college one.. but not the bachelor's one as bachelors was not completed..and it was accepted as functional language proof..
> 
> hope it helps, any question, please let me know.


Hi

Do you have any idea if govt. colleges issue such type of letters for Intermediate (Higher Secondary Certificate) education? Other members are also requested to reply if they have any idea. Thanks.


----------



## fabregas

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you have any idea if govt. colleges issue such type of letters for Intermediate (Higher Secondary Certificate) education? Other members are also requested to reply if they have any idea. Thanks.


Yes they do...I also got my wife's Medium of Instructions letter from her govt college in karachi.


----------



## msohaibkhan

fabregas said:


> Yes they do...I also got my wife's Medium of Instructions letter from her govt college in karachi.


Thats great. Could you please further tell me if they knew what to write on the letter or you provided them the format for that?


----------



## bukhari

I didnt get any email like that when i registered. The woman said i got appointment for 20 Nov (Tomorrow) now I wonder have i been registered or not? :s
confused



nuked said:


> The following reply comes when your medical is confirmed:
> 
> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> 
> Your appointment has been schedule for <DATE & TIME> at sub office <CITY NAME>.
> 
> Note: For female applicants medical cannot be done during menstrual cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> Required documents to bring:
> 
> 1. Original passport with a photocopy.
> 
> 2. Original CNIC with a photocopy
> 
> 3. 3 recent passport size photographs (Light color background with light clothing colors).
> 
> 4. Health Examination Letter/ Acknowledgement Letter from Australian High Commission.
> 
> 5. Bring Spectacles or medical history (if have any).
> 
> 6. Medical fee <YOUR TOTAL FEES> in cash.
> 
> 
> 
> General Instructions:
> 
> · For Children 5 to 11 years
> 
> They have to bring the result sheet (report card) of the last annual examination.
> 
> · For Elderly
> 
> Applicants have to mention about the Mobility need (or Wheel chair required).
> 
> · For All ages
> 
> As part of physical examination all body skin would be examined except genitalia so be prepared and wear appropriate undergarments.
> 
> Note: Do not bring any kind of luggage and unnecessary attendant with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Address:
> 
> IOM sub office Karachi
> 
> House F-8/1,
> 
> KDA Scheme 1,
> 
> Tipu Sultan Road,
> 
> Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Team Ausmed


----------



## syeralia

tevta said:


> As per my experience, team2 is very slow as they take months to proceed for even small things. In my case it took about 17 months for PCC/med call although it may differ from case to case.


don't make me scare yrrr


----------



## fabregas

msohaibkhan said:


> Thats great. Could you please further tell me if they knew what to write on the letter or you provided them the format for that?


they have that format but in case they haven't, you can also give them the format...It is a simple format which states that the medium of instructions taught in the college is in english..It also includes details of your wife...


----------



## fabregas

bukhari said:


> I didnt get any email like that when i registered. The woman said i got appointment for 20 Nov (Tomorrow) now I wonder have i been registered or not? :s
> confused


you took appointment through phone ...right?... and the other one is via email.. you will not get such email..


----------



## nuked

bukhari said:


> I didnt get any email like that when i registered. The woman said i got appointment for 20 Nov (Tomorrow) now I wonder have i been registered or not? :s
> confused


You should be, that is email confirmation, I prefer everything written, so I spoke to them to send me email confirmation, on which they said me to send them email and they will reply with the information.

All the best!


----------



## itstudent1985

*190 Victoria Invite*

Hi,

I have recieved my invitation from victoria yesterday. My code is 261313. I have following queries.

1) What is the expected timeline of 190 visa grant for pakistanis?

2) Do we need to first attest our degree/transcripts first from HEC?

3) What are the documents required for visa application?

4) Is medical /Pcc required before the visa application?

Thanks/Regards,


----------



## tevta

registerme said:


> I don't know whats going on...Team 13 contacted me again. It's the third time...
> 
> for Form 80: Aug 7, 2013
> for Clarification of time gaps: Aug 16, 2013
> for Further information: Nov 18, 2013
> 
> Does it means my case isn't forwarded to ASIO yet???? : @
> 
> I am 189 applicant, applied on 23 May, 2013. : @


Let me share my experience, it may be of some help. This team 13 contacted me on 5th of August asking about forms 80 and 1221(don't exactly remember this form number). That time I was a bit worried as I had submitted it already and later I came to know that team 13 contacting you means your case is going to wind up as I got PCC/meds call on 30th Sept exactly after 2 months. One more thing, there should be consistency of information every time you submit form 80. Any inconsistent information may cast ample doubts in their minds so be careful.


----------



## fabregas

itstudent1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recieved my invitation from victoria yesterday. My code is 261313. I have following queries.
> 
> 1) What is the expected timeline of 190 visa grant for pakistanis?
> 
> 2) Do we need to first attest our degree/transcripts first from HEC?
> 
> 3) What are the documents required for visa application?
> 
> 4) Is medical /Pcc required before the visa application?
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


1. The expected timeline of 190 is between 3 to 6 months for pakistanis..
2. no need to attest from HEC..Attest the photocopies from Notary Public, scan it and send it...alternatively you can scan the color copies of transcripts and degrees ( in this case you don't have to attest it).
3. The checklist includes degrees,transcripts,appointment letter, tax certificates, bank statements, payslips, Detailed experience letter, IELTS transcript, birth certiciates of you and dependants, passport copies of you and dependants, passport photo of you and dependants, Proof of english of your spouse etc.
4. No CO will request you for medical and PCC..


----------



## nuked

fabregas said:


> 1. The expected timeline of 190 is between 3 to 6 months for pakistanis..
> 2. no need to attest from HEC..Attest the photocopies from Notary Public, scan it and send it...alternatively you can scan the color copies of transcripts and degrees ( in this case you don't have to attest it).
> 3. The checklist includes degrees,transcripts,appointment letter, tax certificates, bank statements, payslips, Detailed experience letter, IELTS transcript, birth certiciates of you and dependants, passport copies of you and dependants, passport photo of you and dependants, Proof of english of your spouse etc.
> 4. No CO will request you for medical and PCC..


If you need your grant in around 2 months time, attach your medical and pcc before hand when you receive the invite. Tried and tested in past few applicants of 190.

checkout roposh and a few others from the excel sheet.

All the best.


----------



## emran

nuked said:


> If you need your grant in around 2 months time, attach your medical and pcc before hand when you receive the invite. Tried and tested in past few applicants of 190.
> 
> checkout roposh and a few others from the excel sheet.
> 
> All the best.


Nuked bro,

How can one apply for PCC and Medical if he doesn't have the Aus Embassy letter? Please tell me so I can process my documents accordingly.

Thanks,


----------



## nuked

emran said:


> Nuked bro,
> 
> How can one apply for PCC and Medical if he doesn't have the Aus Embassy letter? Please tell me so I can process my documents accordingly.
> 
> Thanks,


I really dont think you need embassy letter for PCC from Pakistan. for Saudi you may need, but I am sure if you take them your Invite Letter print out, with information requested it will have the details such as PCC and Medical which you can show to Aus embassy in Saudi to grant you that letter.

Hope this helps you. My Application was paper based so I am not sure how the online system works, I am only guessing here the above scenario.


----------



## emran

nuked said:


> I really dont think you need embassy letter for PCC from Pakistan. for Saudi you need, but I am sure if you take them your Invite Letter print out, with information requested it will have the details such as PCC and Medical which you can show to Aus embassy in Saudi to grant you that letter.
> 
> Hope this helps you. My Application was paper based so I am not sure how the online system works, I am only guessing here the above scenario.


Thanks Nuked Bro for the info,

Do you think it is a best to do a medical private to see the outcome? I am a bit scared of the medical part. Not that I have anything, but I have had a bad experience in Pakistan while I was coming to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## nuked

emran said:


> Thanks Nuked Bro for the info,
> 
> Do you think it is a best to do a medical private to see the outcome? I am a bit scared of the medical part. Not that I have anything, but I have had a bad experience in Pakistan while I was coming to Saudi Arabia.


Medical for Saudia is different from what is for this purpose I suppose. Plus I recommend doing it from Karachi, the experience was great with IOM Karachi. I am not sure about Lahore or Islamabad or any other city's centers as I have not visited them.

I was myself anxious, but Alhamdulillah all was well, only my BP was recorded a slightly high, for which they asked if that stays high usually, I stated NO. Went like a breeze, Alhamdulillah.

Should be good, I hope you dont smoke. Do you?

All the best


----------



## Abrar warriach

khanash said:


> i did my medicals on 31october and clinic uploaded on 4th nov....my childrens medical got clearedin a day and today when i logged and checked status me and spouse linkhave dissapeared too....
> so that means it took nearly 14 days to clear....
> your link should also dissapear in a day or two


 today when i logged and checked status me and and my wife link also have disapeared ...


----------



## emran

nuked said:


> Medical for Saudia is different from what is for this purpose I suppose. Plus I recommend doing it from Karachi, the experience was great with IOM Karachi. I am not sure about Lahore or Islamabad or any other city's centers as I have not visited them.
> 
> I was myself anxious, but Alhamdulillah all was well, only my BP was recorded a slightly high, for which they asked if that stays high usually, I stated NO. Went like a breeze, Alhamdulillah.
> 
> Should be good, I hope you dont smoke. Do you?
> 
> All the best


No bro No smoking no drinking never touched it.... nothing like that just when I was coming to Saudi the GAMCA was the authority which do the medical and they only need money from you. They said I had "Jigar Ki Garmi" and gave me 1 month to recover from it... Imagine that..


----------



## ahmed84

emran said:


> Nuked bro,
> 
> How can one apply for PCC and Medical if he doesn't have the Aus Embassy letter? Please tell me so I can process my documents accordingly.
> 
> Thanks,


Emran, I replied to you before but I think you didn't read my message. You don't need any letter from DIAC to contact the embassy. Just email the embassy and they will give you the letter straightforward. I did my PCC & Medical in SAUDI without any letter from my case officer.


----------



## Steyn

nuked said:


> Guys,
> 
> The silence has paid off  I am scheduled for about 3-4 interviews this week! fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks to all who have been supportive all this time.
> 
> All the best to all!


Best of luck Bro


----------



## emran

ahmed84 said:


> Emran, I replied to you before but I think you didn't read my message. You don't need any letter from DIAC to contact the embassy. Just email the embassy and they will give you the letter straightforward. I did my PCC & Medical in SAUDI without any letter from my case officer.


Thanks Ahmed,

Can you please share the email address to which I have to email for the letter. I will appreciate it.


----------



## Minhas

emran said:


> No bro No smoking no drinking never touched it.... nothing like that just when I was coming to Saudi the GAMCA was the authority which do the medical and they only need money from you. They said I had "Jigar Ki Garmi" and gave me 1 month to recover from it... Imagine that..


lol... This jigar ki garmi actually costed me too a lot. Even when I got my medicals from Shaukat Khanum labs and they were cleared, GAMCA still stated that I have Jigar ki Garmi . Though they cleared me after few attempts.

IOM doesn't do anything like this. They even don't ask you to take your clothes off (Sigh of relief). They have a very good process and clear the candidates if they do not have any issues.


----------



## Minhas

nuked said:


> Guys,
> 
> The silence has paid off  I am scheduled for about 3-4 interviews this week! fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks to all who have been supportive all this time.
> 
> All the best to all!


Happy to hear that. All the best brother.


----------



## SylaR

Hi Guys,

Can someone please tell me how do we know that our medicals have been cleared. Do we get a notification? Mine was submitted on 17th October ...

Time line:
189- 65 points
EA : 27 - Aug
EOI: 4 - Sep
PCC Overseas: 27- Sep 
Visa Application: 02 - Oct
Meds: 17 - Oct
CO: 15 - Nov
PCC National : Requsted


----------



## Minhas

SylaR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please tell me how do we know that our medicals have been cleared. Do we get a notification? Mine was submitted on 17th October ...
> 
> Time line:
> 189- 65 points
> EA : 27 - Aug
> EOI: 4 - Sep
> PCC Overseas: 27- Sep
> Visa Application: 02 - Oct
> Meds: 17 - Oct
> CO: 15 - Nov
> PCC National : Requsted


Once your medicals are cleared following message will appear instead of "Organize your health Requirements":

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## SylaR

Minhas said:


> Once your medicals are cleared following message will appear instead of "Organize your health Requirements":
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


Thanxs buddy .. I see that in my profile !


----------



## emran

Minhas said:


> lol... This jigar ki garmi actually costed me too a lot. Even when I got my medicals from Shaukat Khanum labs and they were cleared, GAMCA still stated that I have Jigar ki Garmi . Though they cleared me after few attempts.
> 
> IOM doesn't do anything like this. They even don't ask you to take your clothes off (Sigh of relief). They have a very good process and clear the candidates if they do not have any issues.


Damn, these people don't care if you have a job at stake or a life. They just need money.... Anyways, just to be on the safe side do you recommend having a private check up before going for the real deal? I don't want any surprises with my Medical...


----------



## Minhas

emran said:


> Damn, these people don't care if you have a job at stake or a life. They just need money.... Anyways, just to be on the safe side do you recommend having a private check up before going for the real deal? I don't want any surprises with my Medical...


Well, if you think that there could be any other reason then get the opinion of private lab before you appear to IOM. But if you are confused only because of GAMCA's attitude then I would suggest that there is no need of that. I appeared in IOM literally without any precaution. I even smoked two cigarettes between chest x-ray and blood tests and everything was just normal. So take it easy, just don't go with empty stomach and have your normal breakfast/lunch before leaving for test center because they recommended this to me.


----------



## emran

Minhas said:


> Well, if you think that there could be any other reason then get the opinion of private lab before you appear to IOM. But if you are confused only because of GAMCA's attitude then I would suggest that there is no need of that. I appeared in IOM literally without any precaution. I even smoked two cigarettes between chest x-ray and blood tests and everything was just normal. So take it easy, just don't go with empty stomach and have your normal breakfast/lunch before leaving for test center because they recommended this to me.


Thanks for the advise, How is the IMO center Lahore? where is it located? I will get my Medical done from there.


----------



## coolkhu

msohaibkhan said:


> Thats great. Could you please further tell me if they knew what to write on the letter or you provided them the format for that?


Yes they do have but you should bring something to them if they ask..so PM me I will send the format which I submitted.


----------



## coolkhu

nuked said:


> Guys,
> 
> The silence has paid off  I am scheduled for about 3-4 interviews this week! fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks to all who have been supportive all this time.
> 
> All the best to all!


Best of Luck man!! I pray that this would be your last hunt and you will find the best out of these 3-4 interviews.


----------



## ahmed84

emran said:


> Thanks Ahmed,
> 
> Can you please share the email address to which I have to email for the letter. I will appreciate it.


This is the Australian Embassy - Riyadh email: [email protected]

Attach scanned copies of your passport's bio page and iqama and don't forget your phone number. Tell them you want the letter for skilled immigration. They will call you to arrange a meeting to pay the fee (I paid SR 381) and collect the letter. They will make it ready within two or three days max.


----------



## Minhas

emran said:


> Thanks for the advise, How is the IMO center Lahore? where is it located? I will get my Medical done from there.


It is near Kalma Chowk. If you go from Barkat market towards Kalma Chowk, don't take the underpass rather go straight towards ferozepur road. Just few yards before Kalma Chowk there is a street turning left - take that left turn. You will find the IOM center on your left in that street.

Center is good. Just reach on time, no need to go earlier because the guard will not let you in before time as he has the schedule list. Once inside, the very cooperative staff will guide you through the process.


----------



## thinktank

emran said:


> Thanks for the advise, How is the IMO center Lahore? where is it located? I will get my Medical done from there.


Behind Zainab Memorial Hospital, opposite to Barkat Market.


----------



## Abrar warriach

How long does it take after medical link disappear to get grant..
Any idea?


----------



## Mwasimazam

Hi every one, 

I'm new here. Can any please guide me that do vetasses give any flexibility while formal skills assessment to an applicant for positive skills assessment after once have qualified their advisory assessment with positive go ahead by them? any one pleaseeeeeee??

My sub visa class is 190...


----------



## Minhas

Abrar warriach said:


> How long does it take after medical link disappear to get grant..
> Any idea?


Mine took 10 days.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

I have been allocated a CO. Just today received an email. Mine is Team 23. Any idea about their processing timing? They asked for some docs for my wife that i will uplaod today. 
Lets see  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## thinktank

Mwasimazam said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> I'm new here. Can any please guide me that do vetasses give any flexibility while formal skills assessment to an applicant for positive skills assessment after once have qualified their advisory assessment with positive go ahead by them? any one pleaseeeeeee??
> 
> My sub visa class is 190...


Can you be more clear on what you are saying?


----------



## fabregas

Guys today "Organize Health" disappears from my online status and all the family member's medical is showing "finalized"..


----------



## Jango911

fabregas said:


> Guys today "Organize Health" disappears from my online status and all the family member's medical is showing "finalized"..


Hi Febregas,

How much time did ur Meds take to get finalized.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## fabregas

Jango911 said:


> Hi Febregas,
> 
> How much time did ur Meds take to get finalized.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


14 days from time of upload by IOM to finalization.. had medicals at IOM Karachi on 1st November...IOM islamabad emailed me upload confirmation on 6th November...Showing finalized in my online status portal on 20th November..


----------



## Wasee

fabregas said:


> 14 days from time of upload by IOM to finalization.. had medicals at IOM Karachi on 1st November...IOM islamabad emailed me upload confirmation on 6th November...Showing finalized in my online status portal on 20th November..


its seems that they have 14 days timelines to finalization of medical , if no abnormality reported in tests. i have seen two other applicant with exact 14 days timelines for clearance of medical test.

and me also now waiting for 25-Nov 

regards,


----------



## farhanpk

Dears,

Can anyone guide me on police clearance cert process from karachi. currently i am living in Riyadh, saudi arab. Through pak embassy here, application will be sent to district police office for verification and no idea when it will be delivered back, so i thought, it is better to take directly from karachi through some relative. any have good advice on this?


----------



## fabregas

farhanpk said:


> Dears,
> 
> Can anyone guide me on police clearance cert process from karachi. currently i am living in Riyadh, saudi arab. Through pak embassy here, application will be sent to district police office for verification and no idea when it will be delivered back, so i thought, it is better to take directly from karachi through some relative. any have good advice on this?


I have a friend who has some friends there..they charged me 3000 for each applicant's PCC (me and wife)..I just gave 2 passport size photographs of me and wife + Electricity bill copy + two neighbour's NICs+ passports copies.. and my friend gave me the PCC within 2 days..


----------



## Mwasimazam

Dear, my agent submitted my application for formal skills assessment (AUs dollar 756) to vetasses in a listed designation of Specialist manager... Before this formal assessment he had sent my detailed resume to vetasses for a paid advisory (Aus dollar 130) to obtain the my case prospects. So in advisory assessment vetasses given us a go ahead that we can apply for formal assessment under sub visa class 190, sponsoring state in claim Adelaide. 

so my question was do vetasses give any positive consideration in formal assessment to those applicants who have availed advisory service of the vetasses and given positive reply. 

Am i clear, hope you get me now ? 

Thanks for the earlier reply at least some one is reading... 

Regards 



thinktank said:


> Can you be more clear on what you are saying?


----------



## farhanpk

fabregas said:


> I have a friend who has some friends there..they charged me 3000 for each applicant's PCC (me and wife)..I just gave 2 passport size photographs of me and wife + Electricity bill copy + two neighbour's NICs+ passports copies.. and my friend gave me the PCC within 2 days..


thank you dear for the reply. i dont have any problem in getting certificate because one of my uncle is a police officer so this will not be an issue. my question is that is it necessary for me to take certificate from Riyadh pak embassy or certificate from khi will be accepted by CO.


----------



## cyberkidpk

fabregas said:


> I have a friend who has some friends there..they charged me 3000 for each applicant's PCC (me and wife)..I just gave 2 passport size photographs of me and wife + Electricity bill copy + two neighbour's NICs+ passports copies.. and my friend gave me the PCC within 2 days..


Can you kindly PM me that friends number.
I have all the required documents and want to have it in the minimum possible time.


----------



## fabregas

farhanpk said:


> thank you dear for the reply. i dont have any problem in getting certificate because one of my uncle is a police officer so this will not be an issue. my question is that is it necessary for me to take certificate from Riyadh pak embassy or certificate from khi will be accepted by CO.


I think the PCC from karachi would be acceptable by CO..


----------



## fabregas

cyberkidpk said:


> Can you kindly PM me that friends number.
> I have all the required documents and want to have it in the minimum possible time.


Bro, I was just sharing my experience...As for PCC go to your district's SSP office, you will find people who can do it for money..


----------



## mike alic

farhanpk said:


> thank you dear for the reply. i dont have any problem in getting certificate because one of my uncle is a police officer so this will not be an issue. my question is that is it necessary for me to take certificate from Riyadh pak embassy or certificate from khi will be accepted by CO.


no need to get via riyadh, u can get it from karachi and its acceptable


----------



## thinktank

Mwasimazam said:


> Dear, my agent submitted my application for formal skills assessment (AUs dollar 756) to vetasses in a listed designation of Specialist manager... Before this formal assessment he had sent my detailed resume to vetasses for a paid advisory (Aus dollar 130) to obtain the my case prospects. So in advisory assessment vetasses given us a go ahead that we can apply for formal assessment under sub visa class 190, sponsoring state in claim Adelaide.
> 
> so my question was do vetasses give any positive consideration in formal assessment to those applicants who have availed advisory service of the vetasses and given positive reply.
> 
> Am i clear, hope you get me now ?
> 
> Thanks for the earlier reply at least some one is reading...
> 
> Regards


If they have given a green signal then you should go for it, but I am sure that the reply would have been very diplomatic in nature. Therefore, you need to put up your case meeting the requirements/job descriptions including the studies you carried out in a really good manner. 

Nevertheless, this time it would be a thorough assessment and they would ask for pay slips, verified degrees (degrees from Pakistan needs to be verified and sent in a sealed envelope from the awarding body to VETASSESS directly) and other documents. 

All the best eace:


----------



## Abrar warriach

fabregas said:


> Guys today "Organize Health" disappears from my online status and all the family member's medical is showing "finalized"..


Congrats 
I see some member also got their medical finilized in this week... 
I wonder how long it will to get grant after getting madical finilized... one of the member got in 10 days 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## fabregas

Abrar warriach said:


> Congrats
> I see some member also got their medical finilized in this week...
> I wonder how long it will to get grant after getting madical finilized... one of the member got in 10 days
> :fingerscrossed:


I think majority got it within 1 to 2 weeks..


----------



## Mwasimazam

Yeah, you are very right in that spotting. The over all reply was "Seems okay" 

I'm working as a revenue manager in Pakistan's top five stars deluxe hotel for last 7 years, and 9 months. This is post qualification experience to my M.comm (Accounting and Finance 2 years degree) 2005 in addition to B.comm (Accounting & IT- 2years) 2003, and in July 2013 i have completed my MBA (Marketing-two n half years) along with a certification in Event Management, and Marketing. So its all in perfect alignment. 

But my employer had not issued me employment reference letter so i had submitted affidavit declaration, with 5 years salary slips (4 slips from each year), tax deduction certificates, provident fund letter, total experience letter from HR, all increment letters of 7 years period, and submitted the application to vetasses through my agent a week back, and my degrees in sealed envelops will be submitted in next a couple of days.. 


I am somehow inviting a lot of doubts, and confusions..  I would really appreciate if any of your further suggestions can care of me..Pleaseee 






thinktank said:


> If they have given a green signal then you should go for it, but I am sure that the reply would have been very diplomatic in nature. Therefore, you need to put up your case meeting the requirements/job descriptions including the studies you carried out in a really good manner.
> 
> Nevertheless, this time it would be a thorough assessment and they would ask for pay slips, verified degrees (degrees from Pakistan needs to be verified and sent in a sealed envelope from the awarding body to VETASSESS directly) and other documents.
> 
> All the best eace:


----------



## thinktank

Mwasimazam said:


> Yeah, you are very right in that spotting. The over all reply was "Seems okay"
> 
> I'm working as a revenue manager in Pakistan's top five stars deluxe hotel for last 7 years, and 9 months. This is post qualification experience to my M.comm (Accounting and Finance 2 years degree) 2005 in addition to B.comm (Accounting & IT- 2years) 2003, and in July 2013 i have completed my MBA (Marketing-two n half years) along with a certification in Event Management, and Marketing. So its all in perfect alignment.
> 
> But my employer had not issued me employment reference letter so i had submitted affidavit declaration, with 5 years salary slips (4 slips from each year), tax deduction certificates, provident fund letter, total experience letter from HR, all increment letters of 7 years period, and submitted the application to vetasses through my agent a week back, and my degrees in sealed envelops will be submitted in next a couple of days..
> 
> 
> I am somehow inviting a lot of doubts, and confusions..  I would really appreciate if any of your further suggestions can care of me..Pleaseee


Does the 1 year experience rule post education still apply for the VETASSESS assessments? Because at my time it was - don't know it is still there or not - because if it is then VETASSESS might assess your M.Com. What is the highest degree you have requested to be assessed?

Is your agent MARA registered? Ask him all your doubts. After-all, you have paid him for the services.


----------



## Jango911

Wasee said:


> its seems that they have 14 days timelines to finalization of medical , if no abnormality reported in tests. i have seen two other applicant with exact 14 days timelines for clearance of medical test.
> 
> and me also now waiting for 25-Nov
> 
> regards,


Best of Luck Wasee!


----------



## Jango911

fabregas said:


> I think majority got it within 1 to 2 weeks..


After Meds the VISA GRANT time 1 to 2 weeks is the same for all VISA type like 189 , 190 as in my case . . .

br, JanGz


----------



## fabregas

Jango911 said:


> After Meds the VISA GRANT time 1 to 2 weeks is the same for all VISA type like 189 , 190 as in my case . . .
> 
> br, JanGz


Bro we were talking about time after Medical Finalization.. and I am not sure if it applies for all visa types..


----------



## Abrar warriach

fabregas said:


> Bro we were talking about time after Medical Finalization.. and I am not sure if it applies for all visa types..


I belive it is the same time period for all the visa types.. it takes between 10 to 20 days as per the spread sheet.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mwasimazam

yes dear.. it still applies, and fortunately i am fulfilling this requirement in a covered discipline. And my agent is mara registered too.

Well, my designation falls in group b occupations list as specialist managers, and i claimed almost 8 years highly relevant experience being revenue manager to this occupation. Lets see 

My agent always serve me suppressed, and objective opinions on my case related quires in an assumption that i'm might learn their work. :/

Anyways, You are so kind, and generous by your time & suggestions. And the first one too who had replied my queries. Big thanks. (Y) 









thinktank said:


> Does the 1 year experience rule post education still apply for the VETASSESS assessments? Because at my time it was - don't know it is still there or not - because if it is then VETASSESS might assess your M.Com. What is the highest degree you have requested to be assessed?
> 
> Is your agent MARA registered? Ask him all your doubts. After-all, you have paid him for the services.


----------



## millinium_bug

fabregas said:


> Guys today "Organize Health" disappears from my online status and all the family member's medical is showing "finalized"..


Now its the final countdown  
All the best bro 

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## thinktank

Mwasimazam said:


> yes dear.. it still applies, and fortunately i am fulfilling this requirement in a covered discipline. And my agent is mara registered too.
> 
> Well, my designation falls in group b occupations list as specialist managers, and i claimed almost 8 years highly relevant experience being revenue manager to this occupation. Lets see
> 
> My agent always serve me suppressed, and objective opinions on my case related quires in an assumption that i'm might learn their work. :/
> 
> Anyways, You are so kind, and generous by your time & suggestions. And the first one too who had replied my queries. Big thanks. (Y)


But if you completed your MBA in July'13 then i think you cannot claim points here. Or did you go with your M.Com? 

Correct me if I am wrong here.


----------



## fadiexpart

Jango911 said:


> After Meds the VISA GRANT time 1 to 2 weeks is the same for all VISA type like 189 , 190 as in my case . . .
> 
> br, JanGz


hmmmm...

its been 11 months and 10 days now from the date of medical examination and almost 10 months after finalization.....huh!

my meds are expiring in 20 days and still no information, just Routine external [email protected]

So cheers ..nothing to worry.

regadrs-fahad


----------



## asad747

Fahad I guess they are talking about Medicals which are called after Security Checks completed.. Since medical is last step after Security checks, You get Grant as soon as meds are finalized. 

If your medical is called before Security checks. Either you will direct grant AFTER security check is completed or you CO will request medical again & give you Grant after it is finalized 

Enjoy the Pain of 189 




fadiexpart said:


> hmmmm...
> 
> its been 11 months and 10 days now from the date of medical examination and almost 10 months after finalization.....huh!
> 
> my meds are expiring in 20 days and still no information, just Routine external [email protected]
> 
> So cheers ..nothing to worry.
> 
> regadrs-fahad


----------



## Mwasimazam

No, you are right. I can not go with MBA, and that's why M.comm degree is served. I had been informed by vetasses in advisory assessment that in case of non-highly relevant degree, additional 3 years of post qualification experience in the highly relevant job field will suffice the requirement. (which i have too). So i expect my self safe by both edges of the qualification requirement. Lets see. :fingerscrossed:



thinktank said:


> But if you completed your MBA in July'13 then i think you cannot claim points here. Or did you go with your M.Com?
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong here.


----------



## registerme

fadiexpart said:


> hmmmm...
> 
> its been 11 months and 10 days now from the date of medical examination and almost 10 months after finalization.....huh!
> 
> my meds are expiring in 20 days and still no information, just Routine external [email protected]
> 
> So cheers ..nothing to worry.
> 
> regadrs-fahad



Your application is 1+ year old now... did you make IGIS complaint?

Have you ever been contacted by team 13?


----------



## msvayani

I am waiting 9 more days before I lodge my 2nd complaint to IGIS. Hope I get the grant before that


----------



## fadiexpart

registerme said:


> Your application is 1+ year old now... did you make IGIS complaint?
> 
> Have you ever been contacted by team 13?


no there was few months delay in medical for my wife due to pregnancy and once we sent all document in april then she said she will request routine external security check....lolz

it is my check, on my name then y she waited my daughter to come in world and requested in may or june as she said i am in 6 month of the process now ... huh!

anyways just kidding and hoping for the best for all my friends here 

cheers


----------



## bukhari

PCC Done: need to pick it up next saturday
MEDS Done: Doctor said they will post it on monday.


----------



## fabregas

bukhari said:


> PCC Done: need to pick it up next saturday
> MEDS Done: Doctor said they will post it on monday.


good...Wish you a speedy grant..


----------



## thinktank

Mwasimazam said:


> No, you are right. I can not go with MBA, and that's why M.comm degree is served. I had been informed by vetasses in advisory assessment that in case of non-highly relevant degree, additional 3 years of post qualification experience in the highly relevant job field will suffice the requirement. (which i have too). So i expect my self safe by both edges of the qualification requirement. Lets see. :fingerscrossed:


I think then you would do fine. Consider yourself a +ve assessment and start preparing for the EOI now.eace:


----------



## SylaR

Anybody have KD from Team Brisbane 33? 



Visa Class - 189, Points 65, EA - 27-Aug-2013, Invite - 16-Sep-2013, Visa Applied - 02-Oct-2013, Meds: 17-Oct-2013, CO Assigned- 15-nov-2013, PCC: 21-Nov-13 Grant: Awaited


----------



## opfian

SylaR said:


> Anybody have KD from Team Brisbane 33?
> 
> Visa Class - 189, Points 65, EA - 27-Aug-2013, Invite - 16-Sep-2013, Visa Applied - 02-Oct-2013, Meds: 17-Oct-2013, CO Assigned- 15-nov-2013, PCC: 21-Nov-13 Grant: Awaited


Did ur CO ruqested for meds and pcc??


----------



## SylaR

opfian said:


> Did ur CO ruqested for meds and pcc??


Meds were done before CO allocation. I also had uploaded a PCC which was over a year old so the CO asked for a new one.


----------



## emran

Hello Bros,

I am submitted my EOI and want to do my Medical and get PCC done before lodging my visa to save time. I have received the call from the embassy of Australia Riyadh Office to verify the letter required for PCC, and they have delivered the letter to the DHL, and I will pay the money to DHL and collect it. Can anyone please verify if I can also get my medical done on the basis of that letter? or it is only for PCC?

Thanks,


----------



## SylaR

emran said:


> Hello Bros,
> 
> I am submitted my EOI and want to do my Medical and get PCC done before lodging my visa to save time. I have received the call from the embassy of Australia Riyadh Office to verify the letter required for PCC, and they have delivered the letter to the DHL, and I will pay the money to DHL and collect it. Can anyone please verify if I can also get my medical done on the basis of that letter? or it is only for PCC?
> 
> Thanks,


After getting invited you should start this process ... Submit your application fee u will get a HAP ID in a letter which will be required for your meds. For PCC in Pakistan you dont require any letters.


----------



## ahmed84

emran said:


> Hello Bros,
> 
> I am submitted my EOI and want to do my Medical and get PCC done before lodging my visa to save time. I have received the call from the embassy of Australia Riyadh Office to verify the letter required for PCC, and they have delivered the letter to the DHL, and I will pay the money to DHL and collect it. Can anyone please verify if I can also get my medical done on the basis of that letter? or it is only for PCC?
> 
> Thanks,


The embassy letter is only needed for PCC. For Medical, you need to print the reference letter from the online application system. You will notice "Organize Your health" link in the app. The form will ask you few questions and you will get to select the medical clinic you want to do your checkup in Riyadh. Once you do that, you will get a reference letter. Print it and take it with you to the clinic and they will know the rest.

*EDIT: I just noticed that you are still at the EOI stage! Dude you are rushing things unnecessarily. It is advised to delay PCC and Medicals as much as possible because you don't know how long your application would take and you will have to redo them after one year. Wait at least until you get CO.
*


----------



## emran

SylaR said:


> After getting invited you should start this process ... Submit your application fee u will get a HAP ID in a letter which will be required for your meds. For PCC in Pakistan you dont require any letters.


Hi Sylar,

Actually I want to get the PCC from Saudi Arabia as I am currently living here for 1 year. So, I would require a PCC from Saudi Arabia as well. I thought to also get my medical done from here on the basis of that letter. Do you think it is possible?


----------



## SylaR

emran said:


> Hi Sylar,
> 
> Actually I want to get the PCC from Saudi Arabia as I am currently living here for 1 year. So, I would require a PCC from Saudi Arabia as well. I thought to also get my medical done from here on the basis of that letter. Do you think it is possible?



Oh... Ok but i belive you should atleat wait for an invite before you start with your PCC and Meds ... it takes around 5-8 weeks to get a CO after paying the visa fee depending your visa class so thats ample time to get things done ... You need a letter which is generated after you pay your visa fee for the Meds which has your HAP ID .... you need nothing else ... you will have to go to a medical clinic that is on the panel of eMed ... there are plenty in the major cities all around the world


----------



## emran

SylaR said:


> Oh... Ok but i belive you should atleat wait for an invite before you start with your PCC and Meds ... it takes around 5-8 weeks to get a CO after paying the visa fee depending your visa class so thats ample time to get things done ... You need a letter which is generated after you pay your visa fee for the Meds which has your HAP ID .... you need nothing else ... you will have to go to a medical clinic that is on the panel of eMed ... there are plenty in the major cities all around the world


Yes you are right. I am applying for 190 visa for WA state. But there is one more issue. I will be leaving for Pakistan in January and will be working there for 3 to 4 months. If I my CO then ask for PCC and Medical I won't be able to get it from Saudi Arabia and also Medical as I won't be able to leave the site. It is a very remote area in Pakistan where I will be going. I am paying 345 SAR extra for this letter, just because I don't want delays from my side and get everything prepared when the time comes.


----------



## SylaR

emran said:


> Hi Sylar,
> 
> Actually I want to get the PCC from Saudi Arabia as I am currently living here for 1 year. So, I would require a PCC from Saudi Arabia as well. I thought to also get my medical done from here on the basis of that letter. Do you think it is possible?





emran said:


> Yes you are right. I am applying for 190 visa for WA state. But there is one more issue. I will be leaving for Pakistan in January and will be working there for 3 to 4 months. If I my CO then ask for PCC and Medical I won't be able to get it from Saudi Arabia and also Medical as I won't be able to leave the site. It is a very remote area in Pakistan where I will be going. I am paying 345 SAR extra for this letter, just because I don't want delays from my side and get everything prepared when the time comes.


Get the KSA PCC ...Medical you can get done in Pakistan...


----------



## msohaibkhan

Does anyone has idea from where the Translation of documents from Urdu to English is done with full details required by DIBP such as:


Person's full name
address
telephone number
Details of qualification and experience as translator


----------



## emran

msohaibkhan said:


> Does anyone has idea from where the Translation of documents from Urdu to English is done with full details required by DIBP such as:
> 
> 
> Person's full name
> address
> telephone number
> Details of qualification and experience as translator


I had my documents translated from "Wasiqa Navees" usually found near Ketchuary or outside courts. I don't think any of them are registered but I made sure to get that document stamped by Notary Public.


----------



## msohaibkhan

emran said:


> I had my documents translated from "Wasiqa Navees" usually found near Ketchuary or outside courts. I don't think any of them are registered but I made sure to get that document stamped by Notary Public.


Do they also provid the following information with the translation:

Person's full name
address
telephone number
Details of qualification and experience as translator


----------



## fabregas

msohaibkhan said:


> Do they also provid the following information with the translation:
> 
> Person's full name
> address
> telephone number
> Details of qualification and experience as translator



No they don't provide this much detail..They just stamped it with their name and designation..


----------



## Abrar warriach

Medical finilized on 19 November , does nay one have an idea how long will it take to get Met status and time for the grant...


----------



## SMShoaib

Abrar warriach said:


> Medical finilized on 19 November , does nay one have an idea how long will it take to get Met status and time for the grant...


Bro, you are just a click away from your long awaited grant. InnShaa Allah you will receive within a week.
Best of luck


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Hi guys!
I have applied for visa category 189. My signature explains my details. I just recently received an email along with some documents from my CO (1st contact) that was on 20th. Thats means my CO allotment date was on 20th i am assuming. He asked for some documents that i uploaded the same day. Now on 22nd i received another email stating:

_"We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which in most cases take many months to complete."_


Since i already lived in Australia as a student , does that mean my security checks will be faster? I know there is a 12 months time frame but i just want to roughly estimate when to expect the grant. DOES this email means my process has officially started?

Any ideas guys? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## msohaibkhan

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hi guys!
> I have applied for visa category 189. My signature explains my details. I just recently received an email along with some documents from my CO (1st contact) that was on 20th. Thats means my CO allotment date was on 20th i am assuming. He asked for some documents that i uploaded the same day. Now on 22nd i received another email stating:
> 
> _"We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which in most cases take many months to complete."_
> 
> 
> Since i already lived in Australia as a student , does that mean my security checks will be faster? I know there is a 12 months time frame but i just want to roughly estimate when to expect the grant. DOES this email means my process has officially started?
> 
> Any ideas guys? :fingerscrossed:


We have a thread friend "supersid" who is a student in Australia and had applied for 189. So far almost a year has been passed and he was informed by his CO recently that he is subject to security checks which could last for 17 more months. You may get an idea about the speed of 189 process for Pakistanis whether he is onshore or offshore. I didn't want to disappoint you but these are the ground realities my brother.


----------



## fabregas

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hi guys!
> I have applied for visa category 189. My signature explains my details. I just recently received an email along with some documents from my CO (1st contact) that was on 20th. Thats means my CO allotment date was on 20th i am assuming. He asked for some documents that i uploaded the same day. Now on 22nd i received another email stating:
> 
> _"We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which in most cases take many months to complete."_
> 
> 
> Since i already lived in Australia as a student , does that mean my security checks will be faster? I know there is a 12 months time frame but i just want to roughly estimate when to expect the grant. DOES this email means my process has officially started?
> 
> Any ideas guys? :fingerscrossed:


I think your security checks has just started...your SC will take same time as other Pakistani Applicants...so enjoy this time as much as you can


----------



## SylaR

fabregas said:


> I think your security checks has just started...your SC will take same time as other Pakistani Applicants...so enjoy this time as much as you can



And what is the "normal" secuity check time for Pakistanis?


----------



## fabregas

SylaR said:


> And what is the "normal" secuity check time for Pakistanis?


16-18 Months on average..mine took 18+


----------



## SylaR

fabregas said:


> 16-18 Months on average..mine took 18+


You are in 176 .... What about for 189?


----------



## Pak_Aussie

Guys, DIBP annual report for 2012-13 just came up. Some interesting points:

'For permanent visa applications processed in 2012–13, 74.7 per cent were finalised within service standards.'

94.5% of subclass 190, 82.4% for subclass 176 & 71.4% for subclass 175 (not clear for 189), visa applications were finalised within the service standards. It is to be noted that the DIBP's internal set target is finalising 75% of applications annually.

'From 1 July 2012 to 30 June 2013, 51,794 expressions of interest were submitted through SkillSelect and 32,389 of these were invited to apply for a skilled visa.
The department has granted 29,492 visas for primary and secondary applicants invited to apply, representing 38.9 per cent of visa grants in the general skilled segment of the skilled migration program.'

A decrease of 26.7% in PR visa applications from Pakistan as compared to previous years. Pakistan stands at 9th place with India topping the table with most visa applications.


----------



## fabregas

SylaR said:


> You are in 176 .... What about for 189?


Timeline for SCs are same regardless of VISA TYPE...Once your case was handed to ASIO for SCs then the timeline ranges between 15-18 months 


There is no single Male 189 Pakistani applicant who gets his grant till date..It has been 14+ months since 1st Round of Skillsekect back in August 2012.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

fabregas said:


> Timeline for SCs are same regardless of VISA TYPE...Once your case was handed to ASIO for SCs then the timeline ranges between 15-18 months
> 
> 
> There is no single Male 189 Pakistani applicant who gets his grant till date..It has been 14+ months since 1st Round of Skillsekect back in August 2012.


hmmm. i see. I dont know but i feel as if i will get the grant much sooner inshallah. My Australian PCC came out within 02 days when the standard processing time was 15 days. Al though i am still waiting for them to be delivered in dubai but so far CO didnt ask for PCC from AUS. I just got it done anyway. 
Having said that the average processing time is 12 months, lets hope to get it within that time inshallah! Lets hope for the best. I still thinks that it depends on circumstances; i know they run extra SC checks on pakistani but for straight forward cases it shouldnt take that long.
Lets see i will keep us posted with my progress. CO allotment was 6weeks for me when the standard time is 10 weeks as of now. 
Anyways i am keeping :fingerscrossed:
Do pray brothers!


----------



## SMShoaib

SylaR said:


> You are in 176 .... What about for 189?


Bro, please check the timeline sheet and compare your timeline with others to estimate your grant duration.
Take a close look of SuperSid228 timeline who is already in Australia on a TR visa.
Best of luck for your grant 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SylaR

fabregas said:


> Timeline for SCs are same regardless of VISA TYPE...Once your case was handed to ASIO for SCs then the timeline ranges between 15-18 months
> 
> 
> There is no single Male 189 Pakistani applicant who gets his grant till date..It has been 14+ months since 1st Round of Skillsekect back in August 2012.


I don't know if my case has been given to ASIO do they tell you if this is the case? 

I was contacted by Team 13 Adelaide in October even before by CO was allocated they asked for some clarifications in my form 80, Now this is what my CO says:

"Thank you for providing the police clearance. You application continues to undergo routine security verification.

We will be in contact as soon as we receive an outcome. Please be aware that this process may take up to 12 months to complete."


----------



## ali_sajjad86

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, please check the timeline sheet and compare your timeline with others to estimate your grant duration.
> Take a close look of SuperSid228 timeline who is already in Australia on a TR visa.
> Best of luck for your grant
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


wow! who compiled that sheet? cool!
well i dont understand 1 thing. why the H visa 190 get approval so quick? They dont run same SC on them? Both are Pr visas? I guess i should just forget about this now just concentrate on my current job once the visa is granted will see when to move than


----------



## fabregas

SylaR said:


> I don't know if my case has been given to ASIO do they tell you if this is the case?
> 
> I was contacted by Team 13 Adelaide in October even before by CO was allocated they asked for some clarifications in my form 80, Now this is what my CO says:
> 
> "Thank you for providing the police clearance. You application continues to undergo routine security verification.
> 
> We will be in contact as soon as we receive an outcome. Please be aware that this process may take up to 12 months to complete."


Thats the standard way of saying that your SCs has started


----------



## Ambe

Hello everyone,

I have a query here. I recently got to know that my wife is pregnant, and she will have her delivery in July 2014 InshAllah.

Now my question is, what should I do in regards to my case? I am 189 applicant. 
Applied: Jan 13
CO assigned : Feb 13 (PCC and med requested)
PCC and Med submitted: March 13
Med cleared: June 13
Form 80 requested and submitted by end of April 13. Since then my case is in security checks, as per my CO.

So should I inform my CO? But then my case will be kept on hold till delivery and passport of baby is made right?

Or let it be for sometime, coz as I see from other cases, visa is not going to come soon...so maybe tell CO later?

Thanks


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Ambe said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a query here. I recently got to know that my wife is pregnant, and she will have her delivery in July 2014 InshAllah.
> 
> Now my question is, what should I do in regards to my case? I am 189 applicant.
> Applied: Jan 13
> CO assigned : Feb 13 (PCC and med requested)
> PCC and Med submitted: March 13
> Med cleared: June 13
> Form 80 requested and submitted by end of April 13. Since then my case is in security checks, as per my CO.
> 
> So should I inform my CO? But then my case will be kept on hold till delivery and passport of baby is made right?
> 
> Or let it be for sometime, coz as I see from other cases, visa is not going to come soon...so maybe tell CO later?
> 
> Thanks




Dear Ambe,

I am in a similar situation as of you. My wife is pregnant as well we came to know last month. Alhumdullah we both had over medicals upfront ; i uploaded all the documents as well.The research in this regard that i have done and the answers that i got in from the experts are as follows:
1. Wait until your grant; in this way if you get it before the baby is born and you are able to get the baby delivered in AU, baby will be aus citizen by birth. The down side is if pregnancy is at late stages plane dont let you on the flight you need check with particular carrier.
2. tell the CO right now your case will be delayed until baby's passport and medical is finilized but the plus side is you get add in one dependent in your application its alot cheaper and the best thing is you all will get PR approval together so you all can go one time together.
3. If you add the baby afterwards in your application; it will it a max of 10 months for the visa to get approval and it will cost you alot more. I hope you get my points. 

I am waiting for my visa; i am planning to wait i might get lucky and get approval soon in that case i will try to plan a trip in AUS to get the baby there otherwise will just probably add baby in the application at the later stages if the decision is not finilized. I think i will wait max until May'14 ; if didnt get visa by than will add change of circumstances form and add baby in my current application to save money and to end up going all together after the baby is born inshallah!

Hope that helps mate!


----------



## Ambe

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Dear Ambe,
> 
> I am in a similar situation as of you. My wife is pregnant as well we came to know last month. Alhumdullah we both had over medicals upfront ; i uploaded all the documents as well.The research in this regard that i have done and the answers that i got in from the experts are as follows:
> 1. Wait until your grant; in this way if you get it before the baby is born and you are able to get the baby delivered in AU, baby will be aus citizen by birth. The down side is if pregnancy is at late stages plane dont let you on the flight you need check with particular carrier.
> 2. tell the CO right now your case will be delayed until baby's passport and medical is finilized but the plus side is you get add in one dependent in your application its alot cheaper and the best thing is you all will get PR approval together so you all can go one time together.
> 3. If you add the baby afterwards in your application; it will it a max of 10 months for the visa to get approval and it will cost you alot more. I hope you get my points.
> 
> I am waiting for my visa; i am planning to wait i might get lucky and get approval soon in that case i will try to plan a trip in AUS to get the baby there otherwise will just probably add baby in the application at the later stages if the decision is not finilized. I think i will wait max until May'14 ; if didnt get visa by than will add change of circumstances form and add baby in my current application to save money and to end up going all together after the baby is born inshallah!
> 
> Hope that helps mate!


Hey man,

Thanks for detailed reply. I think I will follow same strategy. Looks fine to me. We were initially planning to have delivery in Aus..but well, you cannot do anything in God's decision. So now I think I might wait till April or May, and then if visa doesnt comes, can then inform CO of change form. 

My only concern was same as well: that if I inform CO now, my case will be delayed further and there is no 189 grant yet !!


----------



## SMShoaib

Ambe said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a query here. I recently got to know that my wife is pregnant, and she will have her delivery in July 2014 InshAllah.
> 
> Now my question is, what should I do in regards to my case? I am 189 applicant.
> Applied: Jan 13
> CO assigned : Feb 13 (PCC and med requested)
> PCC and Med submitted: March 13
> Med cleared: June 13
> Form 80 requested and submitted by end of April 13. Since then my case is in security checks, as per my CO.
> 
> So should I inform my CO? But then my case will be kept on hold till delivery and passport of baby is made right?
> 
> Or let it be for sometime, coz as I see from other cases, visa is not going to come soon...so maybe tell CO later?
> 
> Thanks


Bro, I suggest you to inform you CO about the situation. Your file is in SC and it is expected that it will take around 14-15 months after CO allocation. Which means your be completed around April to June 2014. 
If you won't inform your CO, CO will award you visa as soon as your SC is completed. So if you get your grant in June 2014, there will be only one month left in the delivery and no airline will allow traveling in that situation. So your wife will not be able to travel till delivery and after delivery, you have to add you child in a separate visa application which will take further 6-12 months.

If you inform you CO about the situation now, you SC will not be hold as soon as your SC is completed, your CO will hold the grant till you submit your newbie documents including medicals and you don't have to file a separate application for child addition.


----------



## faheemzafar

Hay Guys .. I got the Med/Pcc request on 19th Nov


----------



## ahmed84

faheemzafar said:


> Hay Guys .. I got the Med/Pcc request on 19th Nov


Congrats bro! But how come the medical call is soon after Form80? I thought form 80 needed to start Security Checks?? What was happening to ur case from end of 2012 to Aug 2013???


----------



## Guest

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Dear Ambe,
> 
> I am in a similar situation as of you. My wife is pregnant as well we came to know last month. Alhumdullah we both had over medicals upfront ; i uploaded all the documents as well.The research in this regard that i have done and the answers that i got in from the experts are as follows:
> 1. Wait until your grant; in this way if you get it before the baby is born and you are able to get the baby delivered in AU, baby will be aus citizen by birth. The down side is if pregnancy is at late stages plane dont let you on the flight you need check with particular carrier.
> 2. tell the CO right now your case will be delayed until baby's passport and medical is finilized but the plus side is you get add in one dependent in your application its alot cheaper and the best thing is you all will get PR approval together so you all can go one time together.
> 3. If you add the baby afterwards in your application; it will it a max of 10 months for the visa to get approval and it will cost you alot more. I hope you get my points.
> 
> I am waiting for my visa; i am planning to wait i might get lucky and get approval soon in that case i will try to plan a trip in AUS to get the baby there otherwise will just probably add baby in the application at the later stages if the decision is not finilized. I think i will wait max until May'14 ; if didnt get visa by than will add change of circumstances form and add baby in my current application to save money and to end up going all together after the baby is born inshallah!
> 
> Hope that helps mate!


 You have to tell your CO as its a requirement you agreed to applying for the visa. However if your wife has already completed medicals they will not hold your application until the baby is born. Applications are only held because pregnant women can not undertake xray. If that is done there is nothing you can do but hope the baby comes before grant or after grant but when your wife is in Australia to give birth.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

_shel said:


> You have to tell your CO as its a requirement you agreed to applying for the visa. However if your wife has already completed medicals they will not hold your application until the baby is born. Applications are only held because pregnant women can not undertake xray. If that is done there is nothing you can do but hope the baby comes before grant or after grant but when your wife is in Australia to give birth.


Dear Shel,

Thank you so much for the advice. I was just thinking as its the initial months or pregnancy and its our first baby; if i do tell the CO and GOD forbid something happens again i have to inform and submit another change of circumstances forms. I agree with you as know the medical has been completed so there should not be any hold up but the immigration people will grant the PR together. My friend just recently got his 489 visa which was delayed for 2 months due to his child birth and they asked for the baby's passport and medicals. The only thing i was thinking was to take little time may be i get lucky and get the grant soon in that case might try to get the baby delivery in AUS. 
Secondly i asked my CO as my wife has dual citizenship ( she is a french national as well) which means our SC will literally cut to half as France come under low risk/ or i should say no risk countries, and since i have spent alot of time in Australia before and after leaving AUS, working in Dubai since than my SC should be straight froward as well. Thats the only thing in my mind. You can say i am overly optimistic but i dont know my heart says i will get the grant soon :fingerscrossed:
I might be wrong though thats why i was thinking if i dont get a grant my April/May i will inform him ; if i do end up getting it (Inshalah) i might be able to plan to have a baby in AUS.
Not sure if i am thinking in the right direction or not but seems like the logical move at the moment. 
Your views?


----------



## faheemzafar

ahmed84 said:


> Congrats bro! But how come the medical call is soon after Form80? I thought form 80 needed to start Security Checks?? What was happening to ur case from end of 2012 to Aug 2013???


I uploaded first Form-80 when i lodge my app in june 2012 .. second form 80 was requested by CO in Aug 13. I think my SCs had been completed during that period ..


----------



## Guest

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Dear Shel,
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice. I was just thinking as its the initial months or pregnancy and its our first baby; if i do tell the CO and GOD forbid something happens again i have to inform and submit another change of circumstances forms. I agree with you as know the medical has been completed so there should not be any hold up but the immigration people will grant the PR together. My friend just recently got his 489 visa which was delayed for 2 months due to his child birth and they asked for the baby's passport and medicals. The only thing i was thinking was to take little time may be i get lucky and get the grant soon in that case might try to get the baby delivery in AUS.
> Secondly i asked my CO as my wife has dual citizenship ( she is a french national as well) which means our SC will literally cut to half as France come under low risk/ or i should say no risk countries, and since i have spent alot of time in Australia before and after leaving AUS, working in Dubai since than my SC should be straight froward as well. Thats the only thing in my mind. You can say i am overly optimistic but i dont know my heart says i will get the grant soon :fingerscrossed:
> I might be wrong though thats why i was thinking if i dont get a grant my April/May i will inform him ; if i do end up getting it (Inshalah) i might be able to plan to have a baby in AUS.
> Not sure if i am thinking in the right direction or not but seems like the logical move at the moment.
> Your views?


 I wouldnt tell anyone until at least 3 months are gone, its the done thing. Could even be a little longer depending on how things are going, stress levels and all that. 

It does really sound positive that your wife is French and you have spent a lot of time in Australia. It makes background checking so much easier. France hands over data willingly in days for checks unlike some others who sometimes never give it over, hence the delay. UAE not too bad as well, high risk but they do share data and if you have been in Australia there would have been previous checks carried out on you  

So it does actually sound promising that it could all come back much quicker than it would usually and the baby could be born an Australian citizen.


----------



## farhanpk

emran said:


> Hi Sylar,
> 
> Actually I want to get the PCC from Saudi Arabia as I am currently living here for 1 year. So, I would require a PCC from Saudi Arabia as well. I thought to also get my medical done from here on the basis of that letter. Do you think it is possible?


Dear Emran,

for medical you have to wait for the form. it is too early to get med done.


----------



## msohaibkhan

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Dear Shel,
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice. I was just thinking as its the initial months or pregnancy and its our first baby; if i do tell the CO and GOD forbid something happens again i have to inform and submit another change of circumstances forms. I agree with you as know the medical has been completed so there should not be any hold up but the immigration people will grant the PR together. My friend just recently got his 489 visa which was delayed for 2 months due to his child birth and they asked for the baby's passport and medicals. The only thing i was thinking was to take little time may be i get lucky and get the grant soon in that case might try to get the baby delivery in AUS.
> Secondly i asked my CO as my wife has dual citizenship ( she is a french national as well) which means our SC will literally cut to half as France come under low risk/ or i should say no risk countries, and since i have spent alot of time in Australia before and after leaving AUS, working in Dubai since than my SC should be straight froward as well. Thats the only thing in my mind. You can say i am overly optimistic but i dont know my heart says i will get the grant soon :fingerscrossed:
> I might be wrong though thats why i was thinking if i dont get a grant my April/May i will inform him ; if i do end up getting it (Inshalah) i might be able to plan to have a baby in AUS.
> Not sure if i am thinking in the right direction or not but seems like the logical move at the moment.
> Your views?


Brother, why do you want to get your child delivered in Australia BTW. If you get the PR Insha'Allah, then you and your family will definitely get citizenship eventually, so why do you want your child to be citizen by birth? I am just wondering what value will be added in case your child is born in Australia.


----------



## Guest

msohaibkhan said:


> Brother, why do you want to get your child delivered in Australia BTW. If you get the PR Insha'Allah, then you and your family will definitely get citizenship eventually, so why do you want your child to be citizen by birth? I am just wondering what value will be added in case your child is born in Australia.


1, costs nothing. Applying for PR for the child can cost $3000 and takes a year. 

2, much wider prospects for the child in the future regardless of what the parents decide to do now or any time in the next few years such as obtaining a job in another country. 

3, child citizen will help parental return residents visa should they need it later. 

4, specific state support from birth, welfare, consular support. 

5, Australian passport straight away meaning free entry to many countrues thus helping parents gain tourist visa for those countries.


----------



## roposh

_shel said:


> 1, costs nothing. Applying for PR for the child can cost $3000 and takes a year.
> 
> 2, much wider prospects for the child in the future regardless of what the parents decide to do now or any time in the next few years such as obtaining a job in another country.
> 
> 3, child citizen will help parental return residents visa should they need it later.
> 
> 4, specific state support from birth, welfare, consular support.
> 
> 5, Australian passport straight away meaning free entry to many countrues thus helping parents gain tourist visa for those countries.


SHel, Can you please explain the point 1 again? How come birth of child for PR holders free? I always thought that it would be so expensive. Can you give some insight on that please.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Guest

Well if the child is born overseas or before the parents have PR you need to apply for a visa. No visa required if born a citizen. 

Medicare is very almost free, some costs such as for medicine or blood tests but a standard pregnancy and delivery in a public hospital is free if you have PR. Any costs would be limited to a few hundred dollars for some extra blood tests of which you claim back half from Medicare.


----------



## roposh

*!*



_shel said:


> Well if the child is born overseas or before the parents have PR you need to apply for a visa. No visa required if born a citizen.
> 
> Medicare is very almost free, some costs such as for medicine or blood tests but a standard pregnancy and delivery in a public hospital is free if you have PR. Any costs would be limited to a few hundred dollars for some extra blood tests of which you claim back half from Medicare.


Thanks Shel!
I have few more queries on the subject matter. Will post them in a separate thread.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Jango911

SORRY FOR DE-TRACKING THE THREAD;

Hi Guys,

Our Meds were taken on the 18th Nov'13, I just checked the medical status and it gives a strange message against my spouse; (below)

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Where are the completed status, was appearing in the emadical referrel letter. Did anyone else had the same status???

Br, JanGz


----------



## ahmed84

Jango911 said:


> SORRY FOR DE-TRACKING THE THREAD;
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Our Meds were taken on the 18th Nov'13, I just checked the medical status and it gives a strange message against my spouse; (below)
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Where are the completed status, was appearing in the emadical referrel letter. Did anyone else had the same status???
> 
> Br, JanGz


It is a system bug. It happens from time to time.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

_shel said:


> Well if the child is born overseas or before the parents have PR you need to apply for a visa. No visa required if born a citizen.
> 
> Medicare is very almost free, some costs such as for medicine or blood tests but a standard pregnancy and delivery in a public hospital is free if you have PR. Any costs would be limited to a few hundred dollars for some extra blood tests of which you claim back half from Medicare.



Dear Shel,
I have another question. This medicare, you cant apply it offshore. Plus you cant just go and get the baby delivered in AUS through the medicare, I asked my cousin she is a doctor in AUS. She told me that you need to consult a GP. they will advice you. Secondly in order to get the medicare card you need a physical address in AUS, you cant get simply go and get one. YES they do give the medicare no. that you can use for the time being. Plus certain benefits starts after 104 weeks if i remember correctly. 
Anyways do you have any idea about this? Any information? As i would love to do this if possible and circumstances are like that. thats why i am gathering all the information that i can get.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

ahmed84 said:


> It is a system bug. It happens from time to time.


My account shows the same message for me only. For my wife its showing nothing is required what was shown at my side before as well. Dont know what happened,


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Jango911 said:


> SORRY FOR DE-TRACKING THE THREAD;
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Our Meds were taken on the 18th Nov'13, I just checked the medical status and it gives a strange message against my spouse; (below)
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Where are the completed status, was appearing in the emadical referrel letter. Did anyone else had the same status???
> 
> Br, JanGz


My account shows the same message for me only. For my wife its showing nothing is required what was shown at my side before as well. Dont know what happened,


----------



## Guest

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Dear Shel,
> I have another question. This medicare, you cant apply it offshore. Plus you cant just go and get the baby delivered in AUS through the medicare, I asked my cousin she is a doctor in AUS. She told me that you need to consult a GP. they will advice you. Secondly in order to get the medicare card you need a physical address in AUS, you cant get simply go and get one. YES they do give the medicare no. that you can use for the time being. Plus certain benefits starts after 104 weeks if i remember correctly.
> Anyways do you have any idea about this? Any information? As i would love to do this if possible and circumstances are like that. thats why i am gathering all the information that i can get.


 Yes you need an address to register. If you have yet to find somewhere they will accept the address where you are staying if you provide proof you have migrated and are not just visiting, a hotel, friends etc. I showed my one way flight ticket and shipping documents, you dont ship goods if you are just visiting. 

You will then get a medicare card, a temporary one initially with a permanent one arriving in the post in a couple of weeks. 

Yes you need to see a GP to get hospital referral. You either ask around and find on who bulk bills. Which means they dont charge. Or go to any, pay about $80 for a consult. They give you a receipt and you go straight to Medicare office and claim about $50 of that back. 

The 104 weeks is not for Medicare its for welfare like jobseekers or disability payments. Once the baby is born or straight away if you have other kids, you can get family payments which are not included in the 104 week wait. Family tax benefit, rent assistance, immunisation payments, child care payments.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

No offence to anyone but those who have applied in late 2013 and expecting grant soon are living in fantasy world lol no matter u in australia, pakistan aur saudi arabia, as long as u have Pakistani Passport u have to wait for 18 months altogether before grant. CO's who are asking medicals quickly after applied are just taking it straight away to put with ur application. This doesnt show u will get PR without security check. So just sit back, relax and enjoy Pakistan's load shedding and chaos for 18 months lol


----------



## Wasee

Wasee said:


> its seems that they have 14 days timelines to finalization of medical , if no abnormality reported in tests. i have seen two other applicant with exact 14 days timelines for clearance of medical test.
> 
> and me also now waiting for 25-Nov
> 
> regards,



my prediction comes true, today medicals are clear and it took exact 14 days 


regards,


----------



## bukhari

Just Called IOM. They told me they have uploaded MEDS (Though nothing has changed on DIBP site on my info page as yet).
My PCC got late for 3 days, hopefully will get it too by tomorrow.


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> No offence to anyone but those who have applied in late 2013 and expecting grant soon are living in fantasy world lol no matter u in australia, pakistan aur saudi arabia, as long as u have Pakistani Passport u have to wait for 18 months altogether before grant. CO's who are asking medicals quickly after applied are just taking it straight away to put with ur application. This doesnt show u will get PR without security check. So just sit back, relax and enjoy Pakistan's load shedding and chaos for 18 months lol


Never wanted to endorse your comments, but it seems like i dont have any other option *wink*


----------



## gladiator007

fabregas said:


> I think majority got it within 1 to 2 weeks..


My cousin's medical got finalized on 9th October 2013, and still no grant.... her case was 176 and got a medical call after 16.25 months so apparently, after security check clearance..so apparently 2 weeks timeline does not fit into her case..


----------



## fabregas

gladiator007 said:


> My cousin's medical got finalized on 9th October 2013, and still no grant.... her case was 176 and got a medical call after 16.25 months so apparently, after security check clearance..so apparently 2 weeks timeline does not fit into her case..


I think you didn't pay attention to what I said...I said Majority of the applicants...Your cousin is an Exceptional Case


----------



## gladiator007

fabregas said:


> I think you didn't pay attention to what I said...I said Majority of the applicants...Your cousin is an Exceptional Case


Dude, i did read what you wrote, but guess you forgot to read my reply properly..

i said "so apparently 2 weeks timeline does not fit into her case.." 


it means i am already acknowledging her case as exceptional..
Cheers....


----------



## fmasaud84

Waqar Hemani said:


> No offence to anyone but those who have applied in late 2013 and expecting grant soon are living in fantasy world lol no matter u in australia, pakistan aur saudi arabia, as long as u have Pakistani Passport u have to wait for 18 months altogether before grant. CO's who are asking medicals quickly after applied are just taking it straight away to put with ur application. This doesnt show u will get PR without security check. So just sit back, relax and enjoy Pakistan's load shedding and chaos for 18 months lol


What about those who applied in the late 2012 =P


----------



## Cognos Man

Hi Gladiator,
Whats the news about yourself? Did you hear from your CO?



gladiator007 said:


> My cousin's medical got finalized on 9th October 2013, and still no grant.... her case was 176 and got a medical call after 16.25 months so apparently, after security check clearance..so apparently 2 weeks timeline does not fit into her case..


----------



## Jango911

Waqar Hemani said:


> No offence to anyone but those who have applied in late 2013 and expecting grant soon are living in fantasy world lol no matter u in australia, pakistan aur saudi arabia, as long as u have Pakistani Passport u have to wait for 18 months altogether before grant. CO's who are asking medicals quickly after applied are just taking it straight away to put with ur application. This doesnt show u will get PR without security check. So just sit back, relax and enjoy Pakistan's load shedding and chaos for 18 months lol


Hi Waqar,


R u referring to 190 as well!!!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Guys,
I am in the same boat...just applied on 6th Nov 2013 for 189,
Regards,


----------



## mirza_755

SylaR said:


> Anybody have KD from Team Brisbane 33?
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Class - 189, Points 65, EA - 27-Aug-2013, Invite - 16-Sep-2013, Visa Applied - 02-Oct-2013, Meds: 17-Oct-2013, CO Assigned- 15-nov-2013, PCC: 21-Nov-13 Grant: Awaited


Yes, she is my CO also. My case is under security check since march 2013.


----------



## registerme

189 :frusty: :frusty::frusty:


----------



## SylaR

What does Team 13 do ? I have heard that they are helping with the security checks. I was contacted by them before i had a CO assigned. Does anyone have any information on this team?


----------



## SylaR

mirza_755 said:


> Yes, she is my CO also. My case is under security check since march 2013.


Have you been contacted by Team 13? If Yes, When?


----------



## ali_sajjad86

SylaR said:


> Have you been contacted by Team 13? If Yes, When?


I was contacted by team 13 as well. 
Visa 189
EOI received 7th Oct
Visa applied 7th Oct
front uploaded all the documents including the ones being asked by team 13
got email from team 13 on 22nd October asking details about my passports and where i was from 2009-2010
than got email from CO on 20th November
This is my timeline so far. I asked the CO. He told me they assist all the immigration team so that visa processing can be made abit faster.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I wasnt referring to 190 when i said it will take minimum of 18 months altogether. Its exclusively for the WORLD's MOST SPECIAL PEOPLE the 189ers


----------



## Waqar Hemani

and those who applied in 2012, just wait for few months u will get medical call including me


----------



## mike alic

*Received my grant*

Alhomdallah received my grant this morning. thanks everyone. Its great to see pakistani community  Inshallah see you soon in Australia.


----------



## roposh

mike alic said:


> Alhomdallah received my grant this morning. thanks everyone. Its great to see pakistani community  Inshallah see you soon in Australia.


Congratulations Mike!
You finally made it! So happy for you.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## mike alic

roposh said:


> Congratulations Mike!
> You finally made it! So happy for you.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Many thanks. Inshallah see you there


----------



## SMShoaib

mike alic said:


> Alhomdallah received my grant this morning. thanks everyone. Its great to see pakistani community  Inshallah see you soon in Australia.


Congratulation Bro for your quick grant and all the best for your future :clap2:


----------



## msohaibkhan

mike alic said:


> Alhomdallah received my grant this morning. thanks everyone. Its great to see pakistani community  Inshallah see you soon in Australia.


Many congrats bro. I was looking at your signature which mentioned that you applied for NSW SS on 4 Sep and got invited (i.e. visa lodged) on 5 Sep. Is that true or some typo error?


----------



## raleks

Hi all,
Need help with the following.
About 2 weeks ago I was asked to provide medical and PCC which I submitted last week. I took the request to mean the security checks have been finalised (they were in process since Aug 2012). After asking my CO "what's next" I was told that 'a further external agency check has been initiated and I will be notified when this is complete. Any idea what this might be about? What are external checks other than security checks? Just trying to understand if I should prepare for another xxx months wait and not get too excited about the pcc and medical call?


----------



## mike alic

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro for your quick grant and all the best for your future :clap2:


Many thanks bro


----------



## mike alic

msohaibkhan said:


> Many congrats bro. I was looking at your signature which mentioned that you applied for NSW SS on 4 Sep and got invited (i.e. visa lodged) on 5 Sep. Is that true or some typo error?


Many thanks!!

Yeah typo , corrected.


----------



## usman.shahid

*190 wait continues*

I have been waiting for my 190 grant for last 4 months whereas I have seen that ppl are getting it within 1 - 2 months. Don't know whats going on. I think they have put me in security checks but my CO never told me about the external checks but i am sure something is going on in background. I front loaded everything and CO did not ask for any additional document but still its taking time...

Also note that I have applied for 189 visa as well in Dec 2012 and interestingly CO for both applications is same  Any ideas why its taking time?


----------



## mirza_755

SylaR said:


> Have you been contacted by Team 13? If Yes, When?


No, Team 13 has never contacted with me


----------



## SMShoaib

raleks said:


> Hi all,
> Need help with the following.
> About 2 weeks ago I was asked to provide medical and PCC which I submitted last week. I took the request to mean the security checks have been finalised (they were in process since Aug 2012). After asking my CO "what's next" I was told that 'a further external agency check has been initiated and I will be notified when this is complete. Any idea what this might be about? What are external checks other than security checks? Just trying to understand if I should prepare for another xxx months wait and not get too excited about the pcc and medical call?


May be these checks are related to your current status i.e. verification of your address or job etc.
So relax, i don't think it will take considerable time.


----------



## bhashmi

mike alic said:


> Alhomdallah received my grant this morning. thanks everyone. Its great to see pakistani community  Inshallah see you soon in Australia.


Congratulations Mike. Its great to see that now Pakistanis are getting the grant in 1-2 months. From which team your application was assigned. Mine is Team 2 Adelaide (RF)


----------



## mike alic

bhashmi said:


> Congratulations Mike. Its great to see that now Pakistanis are getting the grant in 1-2 months. From which team your application was assigned. Mine is Team 2 Adelaide (RF)


CO is from Team4 (S.H)


----------



## raleks

SMShoaib said:


> May be these checks are related to your current status i.e. verification of your address or job etc.
> So relax, i don't think it will take considerable time.


I thought these checks (job, address) are done by DIAC not external agencies. will try to relax)) thanks mate.


----------



## mike alic

bhashmi said:


> Congratulations Mike. Its great to see that now Pakistanis are getting the grant in 1-2 months. From which team your application was assigned. Mine is Team 2 Adelaide (RF)


Thanks..
CO is from Team4 (S.H)


----------



## bukhari

Got the PCC.. sent to Agent


----------



## Waqarali20005

bukhari said:


> Got the PCC.. sent to Agent


@Bukhari, Your case history in an excel sheet is a very nice idea...


----------



## Jango911

Hi Guys,

Yesterday was my last day for documents submission (PCC & Medicals) after CO allocation, I just want a rough estimate that how long would it take for my case officer to make a decision, she is from Team 4 with initials K.S . . .

Br, JaNgz


----------



## Jango911

Hi Guys,

Yesterday was my last day for documents submission (PCC & Medicals) after CO allocation, I just want a rough estimate that how long would it take for my case officer to make a decision, she is from Team 4 with initials K.S . . .

Br, JaNgz


----------



## nuked

Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Yesterday was my last day for documents submission (PCC & Medicals) after CO allocation, I just want a rough estimate that how long would it take for my case officer to make a decision, she is from Team 4 with initials K.S . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgz


Please go through the excel sheet and filter your similar visa sub class time line and check what is going on with other candidates.


----------



## bhura

Hi guys
One of the forum member called me yesterday and informed about a Pakistani oct 12 applicant of 189 visa got medical call 
Anyone aware of this ?


----------



## SylaR

ali_sajjad86 said:


> I was contacted by team 13 as well.
> Visa 189
> EOI received 7th Oct
> Visa applied 7th Oct
> front uploaded all the documents including the ones being asked by team 13
> got email from team 13 on 22nd October asking details about my passports and where i was from 2009-2010
> than got email from CO on 20th November
> This is my timeline so far. I asked the CO. He told me they assist all the immigration team so that visa processing can be made abit faster.


I applied on 2-Oct any they asked me some questions with refernce to my Form 80 on 15-Oct. Lets see what happens !


----------



## registerme

bhura said:


> Hi guys
> One of the forum member called me yesterday and informed about a Pakistani oct 12 applicant of 189 visa got medical call
> Anyone aware of this ?


No...no medical call for 189 male yet.


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Hi guys
> One of the forum member called me yesterday and informed about a Pakistani oct 12 applicant of 189 visa got medical call
> Anyone aware of this ?



i heard same abt a guy in Dubai, but he isnt member of this forum


----------



## Hiki

Time is passing by november also gone but still no one had heard any of 189er grant ....
This is very strange for Pakistani applicants .... now i m not evens visiting this forum regularly...
Lets hope that 189ers get their grants quickly ... and lets see who will be the first one to give the good news of 189 grant and that will be our time guide ...


----------



## SMShoaib

opfian said:


> i heard same abt a guy in Dubai, but he isnt member of this forum


If the person is in dubai then there is a chance that he would have to his call relatively quicker then normal Pakistani case because I know a person who lived in Dubai but only had short trips in Pakistan in the last 10 years. He got his grant much quicker than normal Pakistani cases.
Rest, Timeline sheet is there for ready reference


----------



## Waqar Hemani

bhura said:


> Hi guys
> One of the forum member called me yesterday and informed about a Pakistani oct 12 applicant of 189 visa got medical call
> Anyone aware of this ?


if thats the case then its a good news......if anyone aware please share.


----------



## fadiexpart

Waqar Hemani said:


> and those who applied in 2012, just wait for few months u will get medical call including me


nice to hear that but what about me hemani baba ....i did medical in dec 2012...lolz

rise some great news for me as well ... pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezses

Regards


----------



## Waqar Hemani

fadiexpart said:


> nice to hear that but what about me hemani baba ....i did medical in dec 2012...lolz
> 
> rise some great news for me as well ... pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezses
> 
> Regards


Aray tu kai ko fiker karte hai fadi......mai CO se baat ker ke tera PR lata hai reh baba


----------



## Waqar Hemani

finally guys team 13 asking from me FORM 80, 1221 and CV. How abt if i submitted it everything upfront one year ago and what does it denotes? they havent started security checks yet or what? without form 80 how they were doing security checks or they used form 80 which i did submit to my CO in nov 2012? Team 13 asking for form 80 good sign or bad sign or no sign? When every CO has form 80 why is team 13 formed then? Please reply ppl


----------



## Waqar Hemani

one more thing. Team 13 asking for form 80 is kind of landmark? Like after this I can expect processing to be bit faster? or atleast they started something? or it doesnt denotes anything at all and just a collection of information?


----------



## roposh

Hi,
Can anybody confirm if it is required to have a permanent address before registring for Medicare or Centerlink?
I am asking this because If I take my family along with me on 10 days visit and I stay there while my family comes back to Pakistan Can I be able to register all of us for Medicare and Centerlink??
Also, if permanent address is required, can we give the address of any friend who has been living there for 4/5 years as our's address for centerlink, medicare and driving license application??

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked

roposh said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody confirm if it is required to have a permanent address before registring for Medicare or Centerlink?
> I am asking this because If I take my family along with me on 10 days visit and I stay there while my family comes back to Pakistan Can I be able to register all of us for Medicare and Centerlink??
> Also, if permanent address is required, can we give the address of any friend who has been living there for 4/5 years as our's address for centerlink, medicare and driving license application??
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Yes, I think that is possible, I have moved from my original address, my bank card and medicare arrived on my old address that I put in on first place while registering. Why do you want to send your family back?

Ideally give some relative address so you dont have to run back to old address. This would only help you.

All the best!


----------



## ali_jaff

Hi guys. Comming back to forum after a long long time. I guess the Page 189 190 Visatimeline for Pakistanis have been merged with this page.

Anyways just wanted to know the updates from you guys. Any luck so far for any 189 applicant or are the things still the same as they were a month and half back?


----------



## ali_jaff

Waqar Hemani said:


> one more thing. Team 13 asking for form 80 is kind of landmark? Like after this I can expect processing to be bit faster? or atleast they started something? or it doesnt denotes anything at all and just a collection of information?


Bro Only God knows what they are upto. But if i were you I would be happy as i Think they asked for form 80 again just to update their records with your most recent info. Hopefully your application is now under process and you will hear something soon.


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> finally guys team 13 asking from me FORM 80, 1221 and CV. How abt if i submitted it everything upfront one year ago and what does it denotes? they havent started security checks yet or what? without form 80 how they were doing security checks or they used form 80 which i did submit to my CO in nov 2012? Team 13 asking for form 80 good sign or bad sign or no sign? When every CO has form 80 why is team 13 formed then? Please reply ppl


In my opinion they r done with checks and asking for form 80 to confirm if any of the circumstances have changed


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Yes, I think that is possible, I have moved from my original address, my bank card and medicare arrived on my old address that I put in on first place while registering. Why do you want to send your family back?
> 
> Ideally give some relative address so you dont have to run back to old address. This would only help you.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks Nuked!

..............................................

regards,
Roposh


----------



## emran

I have applied for NT SS and they rejected my application because they have very limited seats available and they will prefer onshore person or someone who has a Job available or someone who has a family member living there. So, not a good news.....


----------



## Waqar Hemani

meer said:


> hmm...i hope its no more than 16-18 months. Time for sec checks also differ for everyone. BTW, am surprised how come Adelaide GSM team 13 didnt ask contacted u. its a separate team from ur original CO. the purpose of this team is to speed up the sec clearance. May be in ur case is at the point of being finalized....


They finally ask me for form 80. Can u please elaborate their duty according to u? If its to speedup sec checks then what the hell they were doing till yet? And also if you anything recently from them or Nyone in immigration?


----------



## Abrar warriach

I was also contacted by team 13 for further information in september nad they gave me just 30 days to provide that information. Which i uploaded on exact 30th day. After 24 days i recived the medical call and pcc. Team 13 contact you to speed up your application process.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

This is the email which i got from my CO a week ago. Does it mean my SC has started ?

"Thank you for your email and documents provided in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.



_We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which in most cases take many months to complete.
The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as indicated above.
I will follow up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application."_


  :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed::wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Abrar warriach

ali_sajjad86 said:


> This is the email which i got from my CO a week ago. Does it mean my SC has started ?
> 
> "Thank you for your email and documents provided in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> 
> 
> _We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which in most cases take many months to complete.
> The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as indicated above.
> I will follow up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application."_
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed::wacko: :wacko:


Yes i also recived the same email last year... Just Relax...


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Abrar warriach said:


> I was also contacted by team 13 for further information in september nad they gave me just 30 days to provide that information. Which i uploaded on exact 30th day. After 24 days i recived the medical call and pcc. Team 13 contact you to speed up your application process.


U applied 189 or 175/176? After reading other forums ppl who even apply in late 2013 got email from team 13 for form 80. I think team13 ia just to collect form 80. Thats my view, I might be wrong.


----------



## Abrar warriach

Waqar Hemani said:


> U applied 189 or 175/176? After reading other forums ppl who even apply in late 2013 got email from team 13 for form 80. I think team13 ia just to collect form 80. Thats my view, I might be wrong.


I applied for 176 , team 13 is to just get the missing or requied information. They are not just to collect form 80, they can ask for any information regarding your case.


----------



## fadiexpart

emran said:


> I have applied for NT SS and they rejected my application because they have very limited seats available and they will prefer onshore person or someone who has a Job available or someone who has a family member living there. So, not a good news.....


i experienced that long time ago...... all was fine but they were not ready to accept

Reply 1---------------------------------

This application for Mr Fahad, has been rejected due to not meeting the points requirement. If at any time you meet the point’s requirement, please reapply. This file case will now been closed. Regards

one day later reply2 ---------------

Please disregard the previous mail. Your application has been rejected based on the grounds that your skills do not meet the needs of employers in the Northern Territory. This file case will now been closed.


so still not aware of the criteria.... so get back on 189 or some other state

cheers


----------



## emran

Thanks for the reply Fadiexpart,

Now I am worried about WA, as I have also applied for that on 263111. This is the only option lest for me now.




fadiexpart said:


> i experienced that long time ago...... all was fine but they were not ready to accept
> 
> Reply 1---------------------------------
> 
> This application for Mr Fahad, has been rejected due to not meeting the points requirement. If at any time you meet the point’s requirement, please reapply. This file case will now been closed. Regards
> 
> one day later reply2 ---------------
> 
> Please disregard the previous mail. Your application has been rejected based on the grounds that your skills do not meet the needs of employers in the Northern Territory. This file case will now been closed.
> 
> 
> so still not aware of the criteria.... so get back on 189 or some other state
> 
> cheers


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Abrar warriach said:


> I applied for 176 , team 13 is to just get the missing or requied information. They are not just to collect form 80, they can ask for any information regarding your case.


Thanks for reply. Allah kare tumhari baat sach hojae. I m sick of wait now. Hope to get things done soon.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Anyone else know anything about team 13?


----------



## registerme

^They are responsible to get information required for security checks. I am 189 applicant and have been contacted thrice by team 13...

for Form 80, 1221, CV: Aug 7, 2013
for Clarification of time gaps: Aug 16, 2013
for Further information: Nov 18, 2013


----------



## SylaR

Waqar Hemani said:


> Anyone else know anything about team 13?


Aren’t you the spiteful guy who takes joy in reigning on the parades of enthusiastic new application lodgers?

Any hoo as per my research Team 13 is a new team which has started contacting people since Aug-13, they are responsible for security checks and ask questions about the information provided in Form 80. They asked me a question from the education details I provided in From 80, which was:


Please provide an explanation as to how you occupied your time and were financially supported for the following period: April 2001 – January 2002


I believe they are not from DIAC because the guy had the following signature:

Administrative Officer
GSM Team 13 
Program Management Unit
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## mimran

SylaR said:


> Aren’t you the spiteful guy who takes joy in reigning on the parades of enthusiastic new application lodgers?
> 
> Any hoo as per my research Team 13 is a new team which has started contacting people since Aug-13, they are responsible for security checks and ask questions about the information provided in Form 80. They asked me a question from the education details I provided in From 80, which was:
> 
> 
> Please provide an explanation as to how you occupied your time and were financially supported for the following period: April 2001 – January 2002
> 
> 
> I believe they are not from DIAC because the guy had the following signature:
> 
> Administrative Officer
> GSM Team 13
> Program Management Unit
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection


DIAC name has now changed to DIBP


----------



## SylaR

mimran said:


> DIAC name has now changed to DIBP


Oh .. ok i didnt know that. I stand corrected ! Thanks !


----------



## ahmed84

As others mentioned Team13 seems to be in charge of speeding up the security checks. Maybe they are now trying to handle more cases internally instead of forwarding it to external agencies. They contacted me few weeks ago asking for further details and the details they asked only meant they've gone through my form 80 and maybe even done some external checks coz their questions were quit strange. For example, they ask for my travel history since 1994 when I was just 10 years old. 

They remind me about US security checks. When I applied for US visa they asked me in the interview questions that really indicated to me that they've checked my records somehow. I'm quite hopeful that our cases should be processed faster now inshallah.


----------



## SylaR

ahmed84 said:


> As others mentioned Team13 seems to be in charge of speeding up the security checks. Maybe they are now trying to handle more cases internally instead of forwarding it to external agencies. They contacted me few weeks ago asking for further details and the details they asked only meant they've gone through my form 80 and maybe even done some external checks coz their questions were quit strange. For example, they ask for my travel history since 1994 when I was just 10 years old.
> 
> They remind me about US security checks. When I applied for US visa they asked me in the interview questions that really indicated to me that they've checked my records somehow. I'm quite hopeful that our cases should be processed faster now inshallah.


"They remind me about US security checks." 

Wow thats news !!

I too have gone through the US security checks twice ...the last one as recent as last year .... lets see if that helps !!


----------



## ahmed84

SylaR said:


> "They remind me about US security checks."
> 
> Wow thats news !!
> 
> I too have gone through the US security checks twice ...the last one as recent as last year .... lets see if that helps !!


I think having gone through US security checks might make your case process faster. Unfortunately I travelled to US after I applied for my VISA. but i made sure to tell me case officer about my trip. 

Sylar, how long did your US visa checks take? Mine took about 3 months!


----------



## SylaR

ahmed84 said:


> I think having gone through US security checks might make your case process faster. Unfortunately I travelled to US after I applied for my VISA. but i made sure to tell me case officer about my trip.
> 
> Sylar, how long did your US visa checks take? Mine took about 3 months!


I hope so too .. I dont think you travelling to the US has any adverse effects on your application ... My first US check took 1.5 years for a student visa ... and the recent was 2-3 weeks for a B1/B2 ..


----------



## Waqar Hemani

SylaR said:


> Aren’t you the spiteful guy who takes joy in reigning on the parades of enthusiastic new application lodgers?
> 
> Any hoo as per my research Team 13 is a new team which has started contacting people since Aug-13, they are responsible for security checks and ask questions about the information provided in Form 80. They asked me a question from the education details I provided in From 80, which was:
> 
> 
> Please provide an explanation as to how you occupied your time and were financially supported for the following period: April 2001 – January 2002
> 
> 
> I believe they are not from DIAC because the guy had the following signature:
> 
> Administrative Officer
> GSM Team 13
> Program Management Unit
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection



Dont u think tht was rude? And when did I showed my superiority over anyone? I was just telling them the correct timeframe which is of 18 months. If u took it wrongly then it shows ur mind playing with things and giving u wrong impression its not my problem.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Thanks everyone. It seems that team 13 has taken the responsibility completely for security checks for new applicant after team 13 came into existence. While for old cases they asking for form 80 to update information since last form 80. Since team 13 have asked almost all new applicants for form 80 but very few applicants of 2012. According to my guess and after reading other forums I think team 13 ask for form 80 from old applicants when their case is close to finalizing and for new they are collecting form 80 properly to send for security check in order to make it faster. Lets see, I will be sending them tonight or tomorrow. Hope to hear good news soon


----------



## SylaR

Waqar Hemani said:


> Dont u think tht was rude? And when did I showed my superiority over anyone? I was just telling them the correct timeframe which is of 18 months. If u took it wrongly then it shows ur mind playing with things and giving u wrong impression its not my problem.


So you do know what i was referring too ... Its never about what you say its about how u say it ... we come here to share our experiences while keeping our cynicism's to ourselves !


----------



## Waqar Hemani

SylaR said:


> So you do know what i was referring too ... Its never about what you say its about how u say it ... we come here to share our experiences while keeping our cynicism's to ourselves !


It completely shows how good u r when u use offensive language for others like spiteful, reigning and cynicism. If you want I can use synonyms of same words but then I want some differentiation between you and me


----------



## nuked

Hello Waqar & SylaR,

Can I please request you to stop the hatred for each other, it is with this attitude that we are losing our country and the cream who should be doing good for the country is moving.

As for your statement hoping SylaR that he/she may not be welcomed by Australia, I simply hope you never get the Authority to decide this, for one thing this person criticised you for, you started hoping that he/she may not be allowed into Australia. 

Please open up your mind, no matter where you live you will still be Pakistani and we are all same!

I request you all not to drag this conversation of hatred against each other any further, and the least I can request with both of you is to offer an apology to each other to close this matter. We are not here to fight.

All the best to all, may the waiting pain for the grant be removed from all. Ameen!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

nuked said:


> Hello Waqar & SylaR,
> 
> Can I please request you to stop the hatred for each other, it is with this attitude that we are losing our country and the cream who should be doing good for the country is moving.
> 
> As for your statement hoping SylaR that he/she may not be welcomed by Australia, I simply hope you never get the Authority to decide this, for one thing this person criticised you for, you started hoping that he/she may not be allowed into Australia.
> 
> Please open up your mind, no matter where you live you will still be Pakistani and we are all same!
> 
> I request you all not to drag this conversation of hatred against each other any further, and the least I can request with both of you is to offer an apology to each other to close this matter. We are not here to fight.
> 
> All the best to all, may the waiting pain for the grant be removed from all. Ameen!


I have already edited my comment so not to offend anyone. And if you even check my initial comments which SylaR is referring, I have always put it in a funny and light mood and by adding "NO OFFENCE TO ANYONE and DONT MIND" phrases. Anyways nobody would get anything by making comments here. But then I wouldnt let anyone to use harsh language for me.

Appreciate that you try to dilute things. I am more than happy to stay away from making things more offensive and complicating. Peace :rockon:


----------



## opfian

Today I received reply for my IGIS inquiry, they advised me to contact them back in june 2014.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

opfian said:


> Today I received reply for my IGIS inquiry, they advised me to contact them back in june 2014.


thats sad, means no point in complaining even  anyways when did ur security checks were sent you, do you know? coz my CO told me its security agencies have max of 12 months to reply DIBP back.


----------



## tevta

Waqar Hemani said:


> finally guys team 13 asking from me FORM 80, 1221 and CV. How abt if i submitted it everything upfront one year ago and what does it denotes? they havent started security checks yet or what? without form 80 how they were doing security checks or they used form 80 which i did submit to my CO in nov 2012? Team 13 asking for form 80 good sign or bad sign or no sign? When every CO has form 80 why is team 13 formed then? Please reply ppl


I was given PCC/Med call exactly after 2 months of Team 13 asking for form 80 and 1221. So it's a good sign and there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Abrar warriach

tevta said:


> I was given PCC/Med call exactly after 2 months of Team 13 asking for form 80 and 1221. So it's a good sign and there's nothing to worry about.


I was also asked for further information by team 13, i also recived my PCC/Med call after 24 days....


----------



## emran

Hey Guys,

I was searching on NSW state for the occupation 262113 System Administrator. I couldn't find the Minimum job experience to apply for State Sponsorship. Anyone has any idea?


----------



## msohaibkhan

emran said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was searching on NSW state for the occupation 262113 System Administrator. I couldn't find the Minimum job experience to apply for State Sponsorship. Anyone has any idea?


They (NSW) don't ask for minimum work experience as long as you are not claiming the points for experience.


----------



## emran

msohaibkhan said:


> They (NSW) don't ask for minimum work experience as long as you are not claiming the points for experience.


I am claiming points for work experience. how much experience do they require for this occupation?


----------



## msohaibkhan

emran said:


> I am claiming points for work experience. how much experience do they require for this occupation?


They require exactly the same amount of experience for which you are claiming the points i.e. Minimum 3 years.


----------



## Jango911

Hello mates,

Anyone from Team 4 Adelaide GSM with CO initials K.S on this thread!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Abrar warriach

Jango911 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Anyone from Team 4 Adelaide GSM with CO initials K.S on this thread!
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


I am from team 4 but diffrent CO...


----------



## Abrar warriach

Changes to online lodgement services

In early December 2013, we will make changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all current, saved, unsubmitted online applications. If you have an unsubmitted visa application when the changes are made, you will not be able to retrieve it and you will have to start again.

If you do not want to lose your saved online visa application, we encourage you to submit it before 6 December.

Please ensure you meet all the relevant criteria before submitting your visa application


----------



## emran

msohaibkhan said:


> They require exactly the same amount of experience for which you are claiming the points i.e. Minimum 3 years.


My qualification for 262113 has been assessed for 3 years and 2 months. Do you think I am eligible to apply under 190 Visa? I also have Minimum 6.5 IELTS requirement?


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Guys,
I applied on 6th Nov for 189.
I received an email yesterday from Adelaide Team 13 for Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and my wife. No CO is assigned yet.
Can someone tell what role Team 13 is playing in the process and when can I expect CO allocation?
Also, note that I did not mention my wife's experience in application as I am not claiming any points for her skills. Should I mention it in Form 80? BTW, this experience is quite old (she has not worked for last 6 years).
Regards,


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> thats sad, means no point in complaining even  anyways when did ur security checks were sent you, do you know? coz my CO told me its security agencies have max of 12 months to reply DIBP back.


Well i submitted my form 80 on 21st nov 2012. However, my CO never informed me abt security checks intimation date.

Anyways now I have got some clue about possible outcome date. Therefore i will stop checking my email in morning everyday


----------



## opfian

opfian said:


> Well i submitted my form 80 on 21st nov 2012. However, my CO never informed me abt security checks intimation date.
> 
> Anyways now I have got some clue about possible outcome date. Therefore i will stop checking my email in morning everyday


Bu the way its my observation that whenever IGIS gives you possible outcome date, your case gets finalized before that date.
Inshallah my case will be also finalized before june 2014. Till that time i can focus on my certifications


----------



## Abrar warriach

The Australian Government is advised to remove over 50 occupations from the DIACâs (Department of Immigration and Citizenship) Skilled Occupation List in 2014.
Every year the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) consults the Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA) for preparing the Skilled Occupation Lists (SOL). For the next year (2014) this Agency has advised the DIAC to cut more than 50 Occupations from the SOL List.
Source: Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA) - Home


----------



## Waqarali20005

Abrar warriach said:


> The Australian Government is advised to remove over 50 occupations from the DIAC’s (Department of Immigration and Citizenship) Skilled Occupation List in 2014.
> Every year the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) consults the Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA) for preparing the Skilled Occupation Lists (SOL). For the next year (2014) this Agency has advised the DIAC to cut more than 50 Occupations from the SOL List.
> Source: Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA) - Home


Flagged Occupations...


----------



## ScorpKing

I applied on 17th Nov 2012..Still waiting for grant...getting frustrated now


----------



## Waqarali20005

I have a question regarding English language ability of spouse. Amongst others, there is also an option that a letter from university stating that the person has been a full time student and all instructions were in English can be presented as a proof of functional english language ability. Do the courses offered by Allama Iqbal Open University on distance learning basis fulfil this requirement?


----------



## Jango911

ScorpKing said:


> I applied on 17th Nov 2012..Still waiting for grant...getting frustrated now


Which Visa Category mate?


----------



## ScorpKing

jango911 said:


> which visa category mate?


189


----------



## SylaR

nuked said:


> Hello Waqar & SylaR,
> 
> Can I please request you to stop the hatred for each other, it is with this attitude that we are losing our country and the cream who should be doing good for the country is moving.
> 
> As for your statement hoping SylaR that he/she may not be welcomed by Australia, I simply hope you never get the Authority to decide this, for one thing this person criticised you for, you started hoping that he/she may not be allowed into Australia.
> 
> Please open up your mind, no matter where you live you will still be Pakistani and we are all same!
> 
> I request you all not to drag this conversation of hatred against each other any further, and the least I can request with both of you is to offer an apology to each other to close this matter. We are not here to fight.
> 
> All the best to all, may the waiting pain for the grant be removed from all. Ameen!


I don’t think anybody comes here for the jokes. Waqar claims to be “trying” to be funny, what he doesn’t realize is that what he wrote was in bad taste. Fabregas had already shared the same information like a true gentleman without any jaded negativity. We are ambassadors of Pakistan on this forum and anywhere we go therefore I was offended by the way he dissed Pakistan and our green passport. 

I despise the notion of flinging dirt towards our mother land just because of some visa delays. Instead of appreciating the fact that it is Pakistan, where the opportunity was provided to us to nurture and develop those very GSM points we so proudly claim to get immigrations elsewhere, we try to do the “Kewl” thing and believe it’s funny to put down our own country and countrymen on an international forum.

“Jo qoum khud apni izzat nahin karti … dunya uss ki izzat nahin karti” (IK)

I would like to share a little incident which blew my mind. I work in Madrid, Spain; I have a Palestinian colleague who works with me. I once casually told him that I was going home to Pakistan to celebrate Eid with my family. I looked up to him and saw tears in his eyes he addressed me in a grief-stricken voice:

“Mash Allah brother. Do you realize how lucky you are to have a place to call home?” Before I could respond, he said *“Don’t ever take it for granted”. *

Finally, Nuke bro! … Your intervention is much appreciated this was my last post on the issue… I have nothing personal against Waqar … I will gladly retract my comments If he takes down his initial post … I am a “He” by the way !


----------



## SylaR

ScorpKing said:


> 189


Have you been contacted by Team 13 lately ?


----------



## ScorpKing

SylaR said:


> Have you been contacted by Team 13 lately ?


nope..i think team 13 deals with post aug 13 applicants...


----------



## SylaR

ScorpKing said:


> nope..i think team 13 deals with post aug 13 applicants...


I ask because they have been contacting late 2012 applicants also... anyway good luck !


----------



## Jango911

ScorpKing said:


> 189


Oh man God bless you!


----------



## ScorpKing

Jango911 said:


> Oh man God bless you!


thanks buddy....


----------



## muneer.t

Hi all

Got my Meds and PCC call today. Fingers crossed!

Can anyone tell me how do we organize it in Lahore. I do have the instructions available but just want any advice from some senior members who can guide bit further (Sorry for asking may be an obvious question)

Thanks in advance for the help.

Regards

P.S: I applied on June 27th, 2012 for Subclass 175


----------



## Jango911

muneer.t said:


> Hi all
> 
> Got my Meds and PCC call today. Fingers crossed!Can anyone tell me how do we organize it in Lahore. I do have the instructions available but just want any advice from some senior members who can guide bit further (Sorry for asking may be an obvious question)
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Regards
> 
> P.S: I applied on June 27th, 2012 for Subclass 175


Hi Muneer,

MEDs:
Please follow the steps;
1. Organize you medical through link provided in the EVisa;
2. Get HAP IDs for yourself and your dependents (if any);
3. Get an appointment with IOM (with the required list of things to bring);
4. Be there on time it is near Kalma Chowk, , do not take the underpass just the the left lane it would lead you to Zainab Hospital behind is IOM lahore centre.

PCC;

1. Visit Police centre near District courts,
2. Apply for clearance certificates for that you need to visit the place complete the app form,
3. You would require 3 photographs, 2 CNIC copies, 1st two pages of passport copies,
4. You would also require to know your local police stations where you have lived in the past ten years
5. Make sure you follow it up for till collection make sure you call before visit for receiving.

Best of Luck,

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## msvayani

ScorpKing said:


> I applied on 17th Nov 2012..Still waiting for grant...getting frustrated now


Hang in there mate! I have applied in June 2012 and still waiting. :hat:


----------



## muneer.t

Jango911 said:


> Hi Muneer,
> 
> MEDs:
> Please follow the steps;
> 1. Organize you medical through link provided in the EVisa;
> 2. Get HAP IDs for yourself and your dependents (if any);
> 3. Get an appointment with IOM (with the required list of things to bring);
> 4. Be there on time it is near Kalma Chowk, , do not take the underpass just the the left lane it would lead you to Zainab Hospital behind is IOM lahore centre.
> 
> PCC;
> 
> 1. Visit Police centre near District courts,
> 2. Apply for clearance certificates for that you need to visit the place complete the app form,
> 3. You would require 3 photographs, 2 CNIC copies, 1st two pages of passport copies,
> 4. You would also require to know your local police stations where you have lived in the past ten years
> 5. Make sure you follow it up for till collection make sure you call before visit for receiving.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Thanks JaNgZ for your quick response. How much time do these both things take? I have applied for Myself, spouse and two children (under 18).

Regards


----------



## Jango911

muneer.t said:


> Thanks JaNgZ for your quick response. How much time do these both things take? I have applied for Myself, spouse and two children (under 18).
> 
> Regards


Medical appointment you should get in next week, call IOM 111 - 466 - 471.

PCC should not take more than 10 days for the complete process, try to initiate ASAP


----------



## opfian

muneer.t said:


> Hi all
> 
> Got my Meds and PCC call today. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Can anyone tell me how do we organize it in Lahore. I do have the instructions available but just want any advice from some senior members who can guide bit further (Sorry for asking may be an obvious question)
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Regards
> 
> P.S: I applied on June 27th, 2012 for Subclass 175



Good news for 189ers ... we are moving closer to our calls!! Inshallah


----------



## imranali82

Its after a long time I have checked this forum, was busy in pcc n meds sunmission, havent seen much posts by seniors, how is it going expatdude n nuked hows the job hunt n living otherwise keep us posted


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I will be submitting form 80 today inshallah lets see what happen.


----------



## Jango911

tell my co its my bud day . . . Where is my grant


----------



## M_Asim

*Checking Progress on Meds*

I dare asking this since someone told me there ain't any stupid questions  
So I gave the IOM Lahore all kind of measurements, samples and answers on 22nd Nov 2013. And they told me to assume everything to be OK if I don't get a call on 25th - I didn't. And now I'm wondering how 'd I know if they results have been shared with Aus authorities. And how do I track progress on that. Actually i'm kinda on a deadline, relocating away from Pakistan soon so I want to be sure of the things. Help?


----------



## Avatar82

opfian said:


> Bu the way its my observation that whenever IGIS gives you possible outcome date, your case gets finalized before that date.
> Inshallah my case will be also finalized before june 2014. Till that time i can focus on my certifications


Bro I would 2nd you as its almost 14 months and our cases are yet pending so hoping that it will get finalized in next 6 months INSHA ALLAH


----------



## Avatar82

muneer.t said:


> Hi all
> 
> Got my Meds and PCC call today. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Can anyone tell me how do we organize it in Lahore. I do have the instructions available but just want any advice from some senior members who can guide bit further (Sorry for asking may be an obvious question)
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Regards
> 
> P.S: I applied on June 27th, 2012 for Subclass 175


looking at the trend of 175 applicants (b/w Apr-Jun '12) they have started to receive med/PCC calls (have seen few more apart from this one) so makes chances fancy for 189 applicants (b/w Aug-Dec '12) to receive med/PC calls in next couple of months Insha Allah..


----------



## Abrar warriach

Jango911 said:


> tell my co its my bud day . . . Where is my grant


HAPPY BIRTHDAy ...


----------



## msvayani

ambproject said:


> does case officers call you after submitting medicals and pcc . I received call today from number unfortunately i was not able to pick the call when i try to call back the number say it is not in use as it was local zong number curious


Must be a call from Zong Customer Service Center and not from DIBP


----------



## Abrar warriach

Does anyone has GSM Team 4 Adelaide CO JH????


----------



## Abrar warriach

ambproject said:


> does case officers call you after submitting medicals and pcc . I received call today from number unfortunately i was not able to pick the call when i try to call back the number say it is not in use as it was local zong number curious


It must be from local zond head office number , they can just call you and there is no way to call them back.. Case officer will not call you showing zong number . That would be starting from+6....


----------



## imranali82

M_Asim said:


> I dare asking this since someone told me there ain't any stupid questions
> So I gave the IOM Lahore all kind of measurements, samples and answers on 22nd Nov 2013. And they told me to assume everything to be OK if I don't get a call on 25th - I didn't. And now I'm wondering how 'd I know if they results have been shared with Aus authorities. And how do I track progress on that. Actually i'm kinda on a deadline, relocating away from Pakistan soon so I want to be sure of the things. Help?


No question is stupid, dont worry.

Since you dont have a signature to signify what type visa you are on, i'll share the method for 175, goto "check the progress of online application" enter your credentials (TRN, Passport, DOB, and country), and click next

The screen will open which lists the documents and there status, mostly would be Met by now, under the primary (or secondary applicant for that matter) applicant click the link 'organize your health examinations' a pop out will open, click on 'print information sheet'

This will open the emedical portal, this shall have all particulars + the photo the IOM(MHD) guys took the day of your meds.
scroll down and you will see heading 'Health case status' it will say case submitted to DIAC on _____ date, below it will be status of all tests performed (not result, just status).

This will give you fair idea about the date of submission of ur meds to DIAC, typically it should take 2 weeks after submission, but it can go as long as 2 months, depending if the medicals are further referred to a specialist.

hope this helps, also it helps to NOT to check this status very often, the mail will come when its destined to come not earlier not later.... meanwhile you can plan for future hoping for best, Ticketing, Gumtree, list of things to take, job hunt etc etc.....


----------



## imranali82

msvayani said:


> Hang in there mate! I have applied in June 2012 and still waiting. :hat:


June applicant here, got my med calls on 8 Nov, since you FL, i guess all is well December should be a happening month... 

Regards


----------



## imranali82

checking


----------



## imranali82

checking again


----------



## nuked

What are you checking?


----------



## nuked

Salam Imran and all,

Alhamdulillah getting plenty interview calls since I modified my CV after the recruiter's thorough review. Been interviewed with direct companies. Most of the questions being throwed are following:
- send in your some sample code
- what do I do in my spare time, my hobbies, do I code in my free time.
- do I blog, help any community online
- no questions as of yet have been technical, only recruiters cross check on the details with details on cvs, employers do too asking roles and responsibilities in each role, they thoroughly investigate your description.

I will see what other things I can add here, keep following.

All the best to all


----------



## M_Asim

*Follow up on Med*



imranali82 said:


> goto "check the progress of online application" enter your credentials (TRN, Passport, DOB, and country), and click next
> 
> This will open the emedical portal, this shall have all particulars + the photo the IOM(MHD) guys took the day of your meds.
> scroll down and you will see heading 'Health case status' it will say case submitted to DIAC on _____ date, below it will be status of all tests performed (not result, just status).


Wow..Thanks. and damn you IOM. It's been a week and nothing but x-ray seems complete. do you think they are trying to clone me using my blood sample :suspicious: they told me four days and it's been a week. should i nudge them? if yes, how?
---
175 ICT Business Analyst, CO: May 2012, Med/PCC: Nov 2013. IOM: 22 Nov 2013


----------



## umairmahmood

nuked said:


> Salam Imran and all,
> 
> Alhamdulillah getting plenty interview calls since I modified my CV after the recruiter's thorough review. Been interviewed with direct companies. Most of the questions being throwed are following:
> - send in your some sample code
> - what do I do in my spare time, my hobbies, do I code in my free time.
> - do I blog, help any community online
> - no questions as of yet have been technical, only recruiters cross check on the details with details on cvs, employers do too asking roles and responsibilities in each role, they thoroughly investigate your description.
> 
> I will see what other things I can add here, keep following.
> 
> All the best to all


Good progress keep it up


----------



## Wasee

Abrar warriach said:


> Does anyone has GSM Team 4 Adelaide CO JH????



yes, i have same. CO was assigned on 9-Nov and submitted all documents on 26-Nov


----------



## N.Ali

Announcement :

Due to a large number of outstanding applications there will be no invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 16 December 2013 invitation round.

Source: DIBP Ausralia


Will above action has an impact on Processing delays. Plz comment....


----------



## bhashmi

nuked said:


> Salam Imran and all,
> 
> Alhamdulillah getting plenty interview calls since I modified my CV after the recruiter's thorough review. Been interviewed with direct companies. Most of the questions being throwed are following:
> - send in your some sample code
> - what do I do in my spare time, my hobbies, do I code in my free time.
> - do I blog, help any community online
> - no questions as of yet have been technical, only recruiters cross check on the details with details on cvs, employers do too asking roles and responsibilities in each role, they thoroughly investigate your description.
> 
> I will see what other things I can add here, keep following.
> 
> All the best to all


Great (Y). Keep us posted the updates. it would be great help for all of us


----------



## msohaibkhan

N.Ali said:


> Announcement :
> 
> Due to a large number of outstanding applications there will be no invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 16 December 2013 invitation round.
> 
> Source: DIBP Ausralia
> 
> 
> Will above action has an impact on Processing delays. Plz comment....


Thanks for the update. Could you please share the weblink to the source of this update.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hi all

Is there anyone who has received NSW nomination in the month of November 2013?? I am unable to see any person so far, who had received the 190 nomination from NSW in November.


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

muneer.t said:


> Hi all
> 
> Got my Meds and PCC call today. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Can anyone tell me how do we organize it in Lahore. I do have the instructions available but just want any advice from some senior members who can guide bit further (Sorry for asking may be an obvious question)
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Regards
> 
> P.S: I applied on June 27th, 2012 for Subclass 175


Congrats...and best of luck for the next steps !!!


----------



## ahmed84

nuked said:


> Salam Imran and all,
> 
> Alhamdulillah getting plenty interview calls since I modified my CV after the recruiter's thorough review. Been interviewed with direct companies. Most of the questions being throwed are following:
> - send in your some sample code
> - what do I do in my spare time, my hobbies, do I code in my free time.
> - do I blog, help any community online
> - no questions as of yet have been technical, only recruiters cross check on the details with details on cvs, employers do too asking roles and responsibilities in each role, they thoroughly investigate your description.
> 
> I will see what other things I can add here, keep following.
> 
> All the best to all


Could you please share some cv writing tips bro?


----------



## ahmed84

Today I received a message notification from SKILLSELECT, I almost got heart attack , but when I logged in I didn't find any message. Anyone else had the same thing happen?


----------



## pakiapplicant123

ahmed84 said:


> Today I received a message notification from SKILLSELECT, I almost got heart attack , but when I logged in I didn't find any message. Anyone else had the same thing happen?


Me too. maybe there is a problem today


----------



## msohaibkhan

ahmed84 said:


> Today I received a message notification from SKILLSELECT, I almost got heart attack , but when I logged in I didn't find any message. Anyone else had the same thing happen?


In fact the message is in the correspondences section after logging into SKILLSELECT. The message was indeed sent to every client and prospective client (i.e. EOI filers like me). It is just a system update, informing about the timings of planned system maintenance.


----------



## opfian

By looking at trend of 175 applicants who filed their cases in 2012 before introduction of SkillSelect, I think first 189 Medical will be received by end of Feb 2014 or start of March 2013.


----------



## fmasaud84

M_Asim said:


> Wow..Thanks. and damn you IOM. It's been a week and nothing but x-ray seems complete. do you think they are trying to clone me using my blood sample :suspicious: they told me four days and it's been a week. should i nudge them? if yes, how?
> ---
> 175 ICT Business Analyst, CO: May 2012, Med/PCC: Nov 2013. IOM: 22 Nov 2013


Haha love the cloning part


----------



## usman.shahid

msohaibkhan said:


> In fact the message is in the correspondences section after logging into SKILLSELECT. The message was indeed sent to every client and prospective client (i.e. EOI filers like me). It is just a system update, informing about the timings of planned system maintenance.


Yes I also had same email from skillselect but after login into skillselect I did not find any correspondence in there.


----------



## muneer.t

Jango911 said:


> Hi Muneer,
> 
> MEDs:
> Please follow the steps;
> 1. Organize you medical through link provided in the EVisa;
> 2. Get HAP IDs for yourself and your dependents (if any);
> 3. Get an appointment with IOM (with the required list of things to bring);
> 4. Be there on time it is near Kalma Chowk, , do not take the underpass just the the left lane it would lead you to Zainab Hospital behind is IOM lahore centre.
> 
> PCC;
> 
> 1. Visit Police centre near District courts,
> 2. Apply for clearance certificates for that you need to visit the place complete the app form,
> 3. You would require 3 photographs, 2 CNIC copies, 1st two pages of passport copies,
> 4. You would also require to know your local police stations where you have lived in the past ten years
> 5. Make sure you follow it up for till collection make sure you call before visit for receiving.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Hi

One more thing regarding the point #4 you mentioned. I have changed home last year within Lahore so I will get one PCC right? is there a mention of previous address on it?
Secondly, my wife is from another city and moved to lahore post marriage. Does she need to get PCC from her birth city also or should i get it only from Lahore?

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## umm e abu

Assalam u aliekum! I m 189 applicant, got a email from CO after 8 months that my case is now in. External security checks which can take upto minimum 6 to 12 months.


----------



## Zahmd

Asalam Alikum Brothers, 

My timelines are mentioned below:

Visa: 176 WA state sponsorship
Launch date: 25 Jan 2012
CO Allocated: 6 Feb 2012

CO also requested for medical and form 80 on 6 feb 2012. Then the long wait began. 

On 21 Oct 2013 security clearence completed and CO requested for resubmission of PCC and Medical.

On 23 Oct 2013 medical was conducted.
Children medical finalized on 28th Oct and adults medical finalized on 9th Nov.
Visa issued on 29th Nov.

I wish all of u best of Luck.

Regards
Zahmd


----------



## Abrar warriach

Congrats Bro . can you please share your team and co initial...
I wish u best of Luck.


----------



## Zahmd

Team 4. Initials JH


----------



## Abrar warriach

Zahmd said:


> Team 4. Initials JH


I have the same team and same CO... my medical was finilized on 19 November... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## opfian

umm e abu said:


> Assalam u aliekum! I m 189 applicant, got a email from CO after 8 months that my case is now in. External security checks which can take upto minimum 6 to 12 months.


Can you share your time line


----------



## Hiki

opfian said:


> By looking at trend of 175 applicants who filed their cases in 2012 before introduction of SkillSelect, I think first 189 Medical will be received by end of Feb 2014 or start of March 2013.


what about those 189ers whose medicals are also done ... like in my case co had asked med n pcc in feb and i have done it in march ... what about cases like this ?


----------



## opfian

Hiki said:


> what about those 189ers whose medicals are also done ... like in my case co had asked med n pcc in feb and i have done it in march ... what about cases like this ?


As delay is mainly due to security checks, I am afraid front loading of PCC/Med (on CO request) will not be of much help. 

I hope security checks results may be received by your CO within your PCC/Med validity period and you dont have to go through hassle of arranging them again.


----------



## SMShoaib

umm e abu said:


> Assalam u aliekum! I m 189 applicant, got a email from CO after 8 months that my case is now in. External security checks which can take upto minimum 6 to 12 months.


Its strange to hear that your SC started after 8 months of CO allocation. I think Zaki Naeem, the first 189 applicant in the timesheet, also told that his SC started after around 6 months of CO allocation. 

Can other 189 also share when his SC started, if known.


----------



## Naveed539

As per my CO, My Security Checks started from 07/2013 and told that she anticipates that the same will be completed around May, 2014...

Now lets see how good she is at her anticipations...


----------



## Pak_Aussie

My CO isn't providing info regarding my external checks. strange.


----------



## opfian

Pak_Aussie said:


> My CO isn't providing info regarding my external checks. strange.


Np, my CO also never mentioned the word external/security checks. Let us assume it ourselves


----------



## muneer.t

Hi guys

How much time does it generally take after Meds and PCC are finalized...i was reading somewhere that security checks can even continue during the time we have submitted our meds and pcc.....just wondering why would CO do that if the meds and PCC are for one year only...

Applied 175: 27.06.12 - CO: 9/12 - Med/PCC call: 28.11.2013 - will be submitting in December.


----------



## bhura

muneer.t said:


> Hi guys
> 
> How much time does it generally take after Meds and PCC are finalized...i was reading somewhere that security checks can even continue during the time we have submitted our meds and pcc.....just wondering why would CO do that if the meds and PCC are for one year only...
> 
> Applied 175: 27.06.12 - CO: 9/12 - Med/PCC call: 28.11.2013 - will be submitting in December.


Hi muneer 
I guess your sc have been completed as per ur timeline that's why ur co has asked for the medical
Good luck


----------



## bhura

SMShoaib said:


> Its strange to hear that your SC started after 8 months of CO allocation. I think Zaki Naeem, the first 189 applicant in the timesheet, also told that his SC started after around 6 months of CO allocation.
> 
> Can other 189 also share when his SC started, if known.


Usually the CO doesn't mention time of completion of SC, my co straightaway mentioned in her email that my sc have started after submission of form 80
On 27 nov 2012


----------



## raheel78

Hello all,

I have a question which would be better answered by people who already landed in Australia. Is there a medical exam after you get there ? Any medical test which is needed for PR ?


thanks.


----------



## nuked

No Medicals after landing, rest please do some research on what tests happen IOM in Pakistan


----------



## raheel78

nuked said:


> No Medicals after landing, rest please do some research on what tests happen IOM in Pakistan


Thanks Nuked ..


----------



## umm e abu

opfian said:


> Can you share your time line


Assalam u aliekum brother! My time line is ielts: 6/12. Vetasses assessment 8/12. Invitation got in 11/12. CO allocate: 3/13, form 80 plus additional documents. Everything submitted At the end of march. Now after march I got the mail regarding external checks and it can take upto 6 to 12 months.


----------



## umm e abu

SMShoaib said:


> Its strange to hear that your SC started after 8 months of CO allocation. I think Zaki Naeem, the first 189 applicant in the timesheet, also told that his SC started after around 6 months of CO allocation.
> 
> Can other 189 also share when his SC started, if known.


Can you share your time line
Assalam u aliekum brother! My time line is ielts: 6/12. Vetasses assessment 8/12. Invitation got in 11/12. CO allocate: 3/13, form 80 plus additional documents. Everything submitted At the end of march. Now after march I got the mail regarding external checks and it can take upto 6 to 12 months.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Guys,
I am filling Form 80, need some help therein.
Q14 - Do you currently have permanent residence rights in any country
not already shown at Question 1, Question 11 or Question 12? - I am working in KSA and have valid Iqama/work visa, however, as you know, this stay/visa is employer sponsored is not like other 'permanent visas'. Should I mention it here?
Regards,


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am filling Form 80, need some help therein.
> Q14 - Do you currently have permanent residence rights in any country
> not already shown at Question 1, Question 11 or Question 12? - I am working in KSA and have valid Iqama/work visa, however, as you know, this stay/visa is employer sponsored is not like other 'permanent visas'. Should I mention it here?
> Regards,


I had the same question mate when i was filling my forms. I am in dubai. The thing is our residence is not permanent. Its employer / job based. Therefore you will write NO to that answer. 
Goodluck.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Thanks Ali!
So you mentioned all your round trips to/from Dubai in Form 80 & 1221 with exact dates? As we have many visits from Pak to KSA/UAE, should all be mentioned in both forms with exact dates?
Regards,


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Abu_Yahya said:


> Thanks Ali!
> So you mentioned all your round trips to/from Dubai in Form 80 & 1221 with exact dates? As we have many visits from Pak to KSA/UAE, should all be mentioned in both forms with exact dates?
> Regards,


Your most welcome brother. 
Well i mentioned all the places i visited in past ten years. Here in dubai i lived in the same place since 2011 when i came from australia after completing my studies. So i mentioned that. Than i added to and forth travel details to pakistan when i went there. I added notes in the last page giving reference to the question no. That this pak address is my permanent family home address. I hope that answers your question. But apart from that any order country i visited including saudi i added exact dates and addresses to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Thanks Brother!
Were you also approached by Adelaide Team 13 for Forms 80 & 1221 or your CO asked for them? I am still waiting for CO. I was asked by Team 13 for these forms.
Regards,


----------



## alihasan

Hi there brothers. Just a quick query here, when does the 2 year SS period begin? From what I understand about the stuff written on the WA government website, I have to register with them after arriving in Perth. And only after that they'll activate this 2 year period. As per them, to successfully register I will need to the following documents:

-a copy of my signed State sponsorship or nomination agreement;
-my passport; and
-proof of my permanent Western Australian address*.

*Acceptable documents include:
-a lease agreement for a rental property;
-a utilities bill (phone, water, electricity etc.); or
-a Western Australian driver’s licence.

The problem is that I am not planning to lease a property within the first year of my arrival. I have a friend in perth with an extra bedroom and a sweet setup, so I'm going with the flatshare for a while. I can go for the WA driving license, but again they need a lease agreement for that. So my question is, is there any way out of this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Abu_Yahya said:


> Thanks Brother!
> Were you also approached by Adelaide Team 13 for Forms 80 & 1221 or your CO asked for them? I am still waiting for CO. I was asked by Team 13 for these forms.
> Regards,


Brother i front loaded all the documents including form 80. & 1221. I did receive an email from team 13 they asked me where i was from 2009-2010 a year before going to aus for studies and my all previous passport details. I kept my wife forms filled as well but i didnt loaded them as i thought they might not need them. So the first email i received from my CO was asking same forms for my wife as well. So i would suggest upload as much important documents as possible. But be careful as limit per applicant is 60 files. 
Team 13 is assisting different CO's so in theory to expedite the process. And its happening alot of other nationalities are getting visas sooner than expected. Unfortunately we pakistanis have to go through a lengthy security clearance process. 
See my signature for my timeline. I am still hopeful i will get the visa soon inshallah.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Yes, I can see very quick grants these days.
We can witness quick grants to some Pakistani applicants as well.
Insha'ALLAH you will also get it soon 
I also uploaded all docs for me and my family (wife + 2 kids) now doing these forms, will send them in 2/3 days. 
Let us hope for quick grants Insha'ALLAH.
Regards,


----------



## SMShoaib

*Summary of Medical Calls and Grants*

Month: October 2013
Visa Type: 175/176
Number of Medical Calls: 16
Number of Visa Grants: 10
Oldest CO assigned received Med Call: 01-09-2011
Newest CO assigned received Med Call: 11-09-2012
Oldest CO assigned still waiting for Med Call: 07-02-2012 (excluding FS sponsored applicants)

Ref: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## SMShoaib

umm e abu said:


> Can you share your time line
> Assalam u aliekum brother! My time line is ielts: 6/12. Vetasses assessment 8/12. Invitation got in 11/12. CO allocate: 3/13, form 80 plus additional documents. Everything submitted At the end of march. Now after march I got the mail regarding external checks and it can take upto 6 to 12 months.


Thanks for your timeline, I've added your timeline in the time sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Please check and let me know if you need any modification. You may find my timeline in the time sheet too.


----------



## SMShoaib

Abu_Yahya said:


> Yes, I can see very quick grants these days.
> We can witness quick grants to some Pakistani applicants as well.
> Insha'ALLAH you will also get it soon
> I also uploaded all docs for me and my family (wife + 2 kids) now doing these forms, will send them in 2/3 days.
> Let us hope for quick grants Insha'ALLAH.
> Regards,


Bro, quick grants are not so quick...
it is coming after 14 to 24 months of CO allocation


----------



## the_qamar

I applied for EOI on 15th Nov 2013 for WA state nomination but still not received any update yet. I am a bit worried about delays . I have mailed the Department of Training and Workforce Development but they replied they that invitation to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks. Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect. 

Please share your experience .


----------



## Jango911

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, quick grants are not so quick...
> it is coming after 14 to 24 months of CO allocation


Salaam Shoaib Bhai,

Please add my timelines as per my signatures, thanks.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## SMShoaib

Jango911 said:


> Salaam Shoaib Bhai,
> 
> Please add my timelines as per my signatures, thanks.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


added :smile:


----------



## Jaay

Hi

Can someone guide on average time in getting PCC in karachi?

PCC application form (found on google) requires some proof asking PCC. Anything to submit against this?

Other suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

SMShoaib said:


> added :smile:


Dear Mr. Shoaib,
can you pls add me in the list as well
thankyou


----------



## Waqar Hemani

smshoaib said:


> its strange to hear that your sc started after 8 months of co allocation. I think zaki naeem, the first 189 applicant in the timesheet, also told that his sc started after around 6 months of co allocation.
> 
> Can other 189 also share when his sc started, if known.


mine start after 4.5 months


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Waqar Hemani said:


> mine start after 4.5 months


Did they tell us when it starts? I mean when my sC will start will i be notified?
Just wondering ?


----------



## indiference

Abrar warriach said:


> Does anyone has GSM Team 4 Adelaide CO JH????


Yes my CO initials starts with JH and is from Team 4


----------



## Waqar Hemani

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Did they tell us when it starts? I mean when my sC will start will i be notified?
> Just wondering ?


well i guessed it, actually my CO told me many times my case cant take more than march 2014 and last time when i talked with him i told me for external checks agencies have 12 months max. Plus when i access my online application the last date of him updating my documents received status is of march 2013 as well. So this all make me come to the conclusion that he sent my checks in march. One more Pakistani friend of mine, he is on this forum too, have same CO and same allocation date. His checks were also sent in march 2013, by working out same way as i did it.


----------



## fmasaud84

indiference said:


> Yes my CO initials starts with JH and is from Team 4


This is little funny but i think i have all the CO from team 4.

Because i have received reply from 4 of them.


----------



## nuked

Salam to All,

Cracked my first Job in Sydney, Starting tomorrow 3rd December 2013, Short Term Contract, but I guess its nice to have something in the dry season of holidays that's within next few weeks.

Most Importantly its in open source development, i.e. my expertise area.

Hoping the same for all. All the best!


----------



## SMShoaib

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Dear Mr. Shoaib,
> can you pls add me in the list as well
> thankyou


added


----------



## Avatar82

Nuked, many many congrats bro n best of luck for 1st day at work


----------



## farhanghafoor

SMShoaib said:


> Its strange to hear that your SC started after 8 months of CO allocation. I think Zaki Naeem, the first 189 applicant in the timesheet, also told that his SC started after around 6 months of CO allocation.
> 
> Can other 189 also share when his SC started, if known.


Mine took 2 months after lodgment of application. My CO informed me this


----------



## syeralia

farhanghafoor said:


> Mine took 2 months after lodgment of application. My CO informed me this


Its been seven months but my CO never email me about the Starting of SC however once i email her she answer tht my case is in SC means in my case they didn't inform me about that


----------



## imranali82

M_Asim said:


> Wow..Thanks. and damn you IOM. It's been a week and nothing but x-ray seems complete. do you think they are trying to clone me using my blood sample :suspicious: they told me four days and it's been a week. should i nudge them? if yes, how?
> ---
> 175 ICT Business Analyst, CO: May 2012, Med/PCC: Nov 2013. IOM: 22 Nov 2013


Call IOM Lahore at around 1400 hrs and ask specifically why the tests are pending... they might have a reason, while I was sitting there a number of calls came of same nature

Regards,
Imran


----------



## imranali82

muneer.t said:


> Hi
> 
> One more thing regarding the point #4 you mentioned. I have changed home last year within Lahore so I will get one PCC right? is there a mention of previous address on it?
> Secondly, my wife is from another city and moved to lahore post marriage. Does she need to get PCC from her birth city also or should i get it only from Lahore?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards


One PCC per country, means you mention all addresses for Lahore only, no need to mention your wife's previous address bcoz SSP lahore wont be able to issue PCC for that.


----------



## imranali82

nuked said:


> Salam to All,
> 
> Cracked my first Job in Sydney, Starting tomorrow 3rd December 2013, Short Term Contract, but I guess its nice to have something in the dry season of holidays that's within next few weeks.
> 
> Most Importantly its in open source development, i.e. my expertise area.
> 
> Hoping the same for all. All the best!


Congratulations, you are right about the dry season, you got your break-in at the right time.... approx how long did it take you to get this first job after landing, will appreciate if you can share your approach, did you contact recruiters, you also mentioned something about CV etc , if you get time do share your methodology and any tips

Kind Regards,
Imran


----------



## bukhari

Guys, Guidance required..

My Meds were done on 20th Nov. called IOM on 26 Nov they said its uploaded. on 27 uploaded my PCC.
PCC is marked as met but Meds are still being shown as Requested on portal. I click the link of emedical site and it shows the same page as well which was appearing before when i got medical call..
do i need to follow up with someone? am kinda worried or is it because there were some problem in my meds..?


----------



## Jango911

bukhari said:


> Guys, Guidance required..
> 
> My Meds were done on 20th Nov. called IOM on 26 Nov they said its uploaded. on 27 uploaded my PCC.
> PCC is marked as met but Meds are still being shown as Requested on portal. I click the link of emedical site and it shows the same page as well which was appearing before when i got medical call..
> do i need to follow up with someone? am kinda worried or is it because there were some problem in my meds..?


Hi Bukhari,

Did you use the eMedicals? if yes, then you can check your submitted status by clicking on the organize your medicals, which shows the HAP ID for all individuals in you application and the progress.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## fabregas

bukhari said:


> Guys, Guidance required..
> 
> My Meds were done on 20th Nov. called IOM on 26 Nov they said its uploaded. on 27 uploaded my PCC.
> PCC is marked as met but Meds are still being shown as Requested on portal. I click the link of emedical site and it shows the same page as well which was appearing before when i got medical call..
> do i need to follow up with someone? am kinda worried or is it because there were some problem in my meds..?


Don't worry bro..same happens to me also..If there were any serious issues with your medicals then IOM guys would contact you for further tests..If they did upload it then you don't have to worry...My status was changed on 14th day of uploading of medicals..


----------



## fabregas

Jango911 said:


> Hi Bukhari,
> 
> Did you use the eMedicals? if yes, then you can check your submitted status by clicking on the organize your medicals, which shows the HAP ID for all individuals in you application and the progress.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Bro its not necessary...Because my link for Organize your medicals never worked..It always gave me the same error message..


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> Guys, Guidance required..
> 
> My Meds were done on 20th Nov. called IOM on 26 Nov they said its uploaded. on 27 uploaded my PCC.
> PCC is marked as met but Meds are still being shown as Requested on portal. I click the link of emedical site and it shows the same page as well which was appearing before when i got medical call..
> do i need to follow up with someone? am kinda worried or is it because there were some problem in my meds..?


After submission of medicals and pcc, usually takes 1hour til 15 days to get the grant. Dont worry about the portal status. Some COs dont change it. Main thing is that your med status is not referred, which means it will take max 2 weeks for the grant.


----------



## msohaibkhan

nuked said:


> Salam to All,
> 
> Cracked my first Job in Sydney, Starting tomorrow 3rd December 2013, Short Term Contract, but I guess its nice to have something in the dry season of holidays that's within next few weeks.
> 
> Most Importantly its in open source development, i.e. my expertise area.
> 
> Hoping the same for all. All the best!


Congrats brother, I m really very happy for u. Allah bless u.


----------



## fabregas

nuked said:


> Salam to All,
> 
> Cracked my first Job in Sydney, Starting tomorrow 3rd December 2013, Short Term Contract, but I guess its nice to have something in the dry season of holidays that's within next few weeks.
> 
> Most Importantly its in open source development, i.e. my expertise area.
> 
> Hoping the same for all. All the best!


Congrats bro...


----------



## Jango911

fabregas said:


> Bro its not necessary...Because my link for Organize your medicals never worked..It always gave me the same error message..


Hi Ces,

I just shared my personal experience it worked for me, however I totally agree with you on the part that had there been a serious issue with anyone's Meds IOM would call them to let them know the situation.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Abrar warriach

bukhari said:


> Guys, Guidance required..
> 
> My Meds were done on 20th Nov. called IOM on 26 Nov they said its uploaded. on 27 uploaded my PCC.
> PCC is marked as met but Meds are still being shown as Requested on portal. I click the link of emedical site and it shows the same page as well which was appearing before when i got medical call..
> do i need to follow up with someone? am kinda worried or is it because there were some problem in my meds..?


Bro nothing to worry about my medical was finilized after 14 days , just be patients.. My medical was done on 30 october and it was recived by DIBP on 11-5-2013 and it was finilized on 19 november.. still waiting for grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abrar warriach

nuked said:


> Salam to All,
> 
> Cracked my first Job in Sydney, Starting tomorrow 3rd December 2013, Short Term Contract, but I guess its nice to have something in the dry season of holidays that's within next few weeks.
> 
> Most Importantly its in open source development, i.e. my expertise area.
> 
> Hoping the same for all. All the best!


Congrats Bro .. Wish you best of luck


----------



## fabregas

Abrar warriach said:


> Bro nothing to worry about my medical was finilized after 14 days , just be patients.. My medical was done on 30 october and it was recived by DIBP on 11-5-2013 and it was finilized on 19 november.. still waiting for grant :fingerscrossed:


Bro same here...Meds were finalized on 20th November..Still Waiting...What I have observed is that It is taking 20 days for Visa Grant after medical finalization for applicants with dependants..


----------



## Abrar warriach

fabregas said:


> Bro same here...Meds were finalized on 20th November..Still Waiting...What I have observed is that It is taking 20 days for Visa Grant after medical finalization for applicants with dependants..


Yes i agree with you one of the member got his grant on the 20th day, his medical was finilized on 9th of november and he was granted on 29th november... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abu_Yahya

SMShoaib said:


> added


Brother Shoaib,
Please add me too therein.
Regards,


----------



## SMShoaib

Abu_Yahya said:


> Brother Shoaib,
> Please add me too therein.
> Regards,


In your timeline, there is no YEAR. 
Is it 2012 or 2013 lol


----------



## Abu_Yahya

I wanted to put in the signature but words restriction...
It is 2013


----------



## SMShoaib

Abu_Yahya said:


> I wanted to put in the signature but words restriction...
> It is 2013


added


----------



## bhashmi

nuked said:


> Salam to All,
> 
> Cracked my first Job in Sydney, Starting tomorrow 3rd December 2013, Short Term Contract, but I guess its nice to have something in the dry season of holidays that's within next few weeks.
> 
> Most Importantly its in open source development, i.e. my expertise area.
> 
> Hoping the same for all. All the best!


Thats a stunning news. Congratulations


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Thanks Bro!


----------



## nuked

Thank you All!

Following important tips:

1 - I started contacting recruiters right after I received my grant. SEEK/ Linked In are the most sought after places for jobs. I bought a Skype Number, put it on my CV and never mentioned I am in Australia, few contacted me, but then after knowing I wasn't in Australia, they asked me to get in touch when I land. This helped me stay in contact with 2 recruiters. 1/ SIRIUS Recruitment 2/ Progressive Recruitment

2 - Keeping in touch with these recruiters has helped me a lot. Discussing upcoming opportunities, and sharing my travel plans.

3 - Initially my resume was not what it is now, I was still getting calls, but was OK, when I landed and met first recruiter, I was asked to revamp my resume in following manner:

Please strictly Use MS Word, Add header on the page, Have your name in Big Bold Letters on left, on right should be your contact number, below your name write in all CAPS "AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT" not same size as your name but should be prominent enough. next to you resident status on right add your email, below it you can add your address too if you want to.

Add a career statement/objective afterwards, followed by a grid or any other intuitive way to highlight your skills, with number of years experience in each, objective of this is to give a brief summary of what you can do, and how experienced you are, if they find all or most of the required skills in the first summary you might get short listed for a call.

Following should be your qualification, Masters/Bachelors and do highlight the majors study, Do not add all your matric and other qualifications, if you are applying for IT Job and your Bachelor is in IT, and Masters like MBA try to not put that in, highlight that during the call. 

Followed should be your past employment history, for employment history do add types of projects you worked on, your role and responsibility in each project.

No references to be put in the resume at the end, just state "References available on request"

Get in touch with me if you need any further assistance. All the best to all.

Nuked!


----------



## ahmed84

nuked said:


> Thank you All!
> 
> Following important tips:
> 
> 1 - I started contacting recruiters right after I received my grant. SEEK/ Linked In are the most sought after places for jobs. I bought a Skype Number, put it on my CV and never mentioned I am in Australia, few contacted me, but then after knowing I wasn't in Australia, they asked me to get in touch when I land. This helped me stay in contact with 2 recruiters. 1/ SIRIUS Recruitment 2/ Progressive Recruitment
> 
> 2 - Keeping in touch with these recruiters has helped me a lot. Discussing upcoming opportunities, and sharing my travel plans.
> 
> 3 - Initially my resume was not what it is now, I was still getting calls, but was OK, when I landed and met first recruiter, I was asked to revamp my resume in following manner:
> 
> Please strictly Use MS Word, Add header on the page, Have your name in Big Bold Letters on left, on right should be your contact number, below your name write in all CAPS "AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT" not same size as your name but should be prominent enough. next to you resident status on right add your email, below it you can add your address too if you want to.
> 
> Add a career statement/objective afterwards, followed by a grid or any other intuitive way to highlight your skills, with number of years experience in each, objective of this is to give a brief summary of what you can do, and how experienced you are, if they find all or most of the required skills in the first summary you might get short listed for a call.
> 
> Following should be your qualification, Masters/Bachelors and do highlight the majors study, Do not add all your matric and other qualifications, if you are applying for IT Job and your Bachelor is in IT, and Masters like MBA try to not put that in, highlight that during the call.
> 
> Followed should be your past employment history, for employment history do add types of projects you worked on, your role and responsibility in each project.
> 
> No references to be put in the resume at the end, just state "References available on request"
> 
> Get in touch with me if you need any further assistance. All the best to all.
> 
> Nuked!


Nuke, no amount of thanks can be enough for all your efforts and helpful sharing of info with people here. I can only say May Allah swt reward you what you deserve in here and hereafter. I think Allah swt already rewarding you mashallah with settling in Australia successfully and pray for more success for you bro.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhashmi

nuked said:


> Thank you All!
> 
> Following important tips:
> 
> 1 - I started contacting recruiters right after I received my grant. SEEK/ Linked In are the most sought after places for jobs. I bought a Skype Number, put it on my CV and never mentioned I am in Australia, few contacted me, but then after knowing I wasn't in Australia, they asked me to get in touch when I land. This helped me stay in contact with 2 recruiters. 1/ SIRIUS Recruitment 2/ Progressive Recruitment
> 
> 2 - Keeping in touch with these recruiters has helped me a lot. Discussing upcoming opportunities, and sharing my travel plans.
> 
> 3 - Initially my resume was not what it is now, I was still getting calls, but was OK, when I landed and met first recruiter, I was asked to revamp my resume in following manner:
> 
> Please strictly Use MS Word, Add header on the page, Have your name in Big Bold Letters on left, on right should be your contact number, below your name write in all CAPS "AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT" not same size as your name but should be prominent enough. next to you resident status on right add your email, below it you can add your address too if you want to.
> 
> Add a career statement/objective afterwards, followed by a grid or any other intuitive way to highlight your skills, with number of years experience in each, objective of this is to give a brief summary of what you can do, and how experienced you are, if they find all or most of the required skills in the first summary you might get short listed for a call.
> 
> Following should be your qualification, Masters/Bachelors and do highlight the majors study, Do not add all your matric and other qualifications, if you are applying for IT Job and your Bachelor is in IT, and Masters like MBA try to not put that in, highlight that during the call.
> 
> Followed should be your past employment history, for employment history do add types of projects you worked on, your role and responsibility in each project.
> 
> No references to be put in the resume at the end, just state "References available on request"
> 
> Get in touch with me if you need any further assistance. All the best to all.
> 
> Nuked!



That's a great piece of information you put together for all of us. A big THANK YOU


----------



## alihasan

nuked said:


> Thank you All!
> 
> Following important tips:
> 
> 1 - I started contacting recruiters right after I received my grant. SEEK/ Linked In are the most sought after places for jobs. I bought a Skype Number, put it on my CV and never mentioned I am in Australia, few contacted me, but then after knowing I wasn't in Australia, they asked me to get in touch when I land. This helped me stay in contact with 2 recruiters. 1/ SIRIUS Recruitment 2/ Progressive Recruitment
> 
> 2 - Keeping in touch with these recruiters has helped me a lot. Discussing upcoming opportunities, and sharing my travel plans.
> 
> 3 - Initially my resume was not what it is now, I was still getting calls, but was OK, when I landed and met first recruiter, I was asked to revamp my resume in following manner:
> 
> Please strictly Use MS Word, Add header on the page, Have your name in Big Bold Letters on left, on right should be your contact number, below your name write in all CAPS "AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT" not same size as your name but should be prominent enough. next to you resident status on right add your email, below it you can add your address too if you want to.
> 
> Add a career statement/objective afterwards, followed by a grid or any other intuitive way to highlight your skills, with number of years experience in each, objective of this is to give a brief summary of what you can do, and how experienced you are, if they find all or most of the required skills in the first summary you might get short listed for a call.
> 
> Following should be your qualification, Masters/Bachelors and do highlight the majors study, Do not add all your matric and other qualifications, if you are applying for IT Job and your Bachelor is in IT, and Masters like MBA try to not put that in, highlight that during the call.
> 
> Followed should be your past employment history, for employment history do add types of projects you worked on, your role and responsibility in each project.
> 
> No references to be put in the resume at the end, just state "References available on request"
> 
> Get in touch with me if you need any further assistance. All the best to all.
> 
> Nuked!


Thanks for the tips mate. My cv is almost in the same format. But all I'm getting these days is, "we need someone with local experience". Any way out of this?


----------



## Steyn

nuked said:


> Salam to All,
> 
> Cracked my first Job in Sydney, Starting tomorrow 3rd December 2013, Short Term Contract, but I guess its nice to have something in the dry season of holidays that's within next few weeks.
> 
> Most Importantly its in open source development, i.e. my expertise area.
> 
> Hoping the same for all. All the best!


Congrats bro! It's indeed a good news and also a ray of hope for all of us who are planning to land in Oz soon


----------



## nuked

alihasan said:


> Thanks for the tips mate. My cv is almost in the same format. But all I'm getting these days is, "we need someone with local experience". Any way out of this?


Do not mention your country or city in your past experiences. Do not mention any details about Pakistan. This can help you at least get a call, speak to them casually.


----------



## adnan qadir

Hello I have applied for 190 visa. Co was allocated on 16 November with initial RF from team 2. Any one with same CO?


----------



## n3o

Anyone from Team 4 with initial MB ?


----------



## n3o

nuked said:


> Thank you All!
> 
> Following important tips:
> 
> 1 - I started contacting recruiters right after I received my grant. SEEK/ Linked In are the most sought after places for jobs. I bought a Skype Number, put it on my CV and never mentioned I am in Australia, few contacted me, but then after knowing I wasn't in Australia, they asked me to get in touch when I land. This helped me stay in contact with 2 recruiters. 1/ SIRIUS Recruitment 2/ Progressive Recruitment
> 
> 2 - Keeping in touch with these recruiters has helped me a lot. Discussing upcoming opportunities, and sharing my travel plans.
> 
> 3 - Initially my resume was not what it is now, I was still getting calls, but was OK, when I landed and met first recruiter, I was asked to revamp my resume in following manner:
> 
> Please strictly Use MS Word, Add header on the page, Have your name in Big Bold Letters on left, on right should be your contact number, below your name write in all CAPS "AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT" not same size as your name but should be prominent enough. next to you resident status on right add your email, below it you can add your address too if you want to.
> 
> Add a career statement/objective afterwards, followed by a grid or any other intuitive way to highlight your skills, with number of years experience in each, objective of this is to give a brief summary of what you can do, and how experienced you are, if they find all or most of the required skills in the first summary you might get short listed for a call.
> 
> Following should be your qualification, Masters/Bachelors and do highlight the majors study, Do not add all your matric and other qualifications, if you are applying for IT Job and your Bachelor is in IT, and Masters like MBA try to not put that in, highlight that during the call.
> 
> Followed should be your past employment history, for employment history do add types of projects you worked on, your role and responsibility in each project.
> 
> No references to be put in the resume at the end, just state "References available on request"
> 
> Get in touch with me if you need any further assistance. All the best to all.
> 
> Nuked!



Thanks~! nice tips


----------



## Australia1

nuked said:


> Do not mention your country or city in your past experiences. Do not mention any details about Pakistan. This can help you at least get a call, speak to them casually.


Hi I m not a Pakistani but take the liberty of thanking u for your posts related to job search. Its really informative n practical. Wud have appreciated if u could explain ur last sentence abt being casual a little. Thanks


----------



## alihasan

nuked said:


> Do not mention your country or city in your past experiences. Do not mention any details about Pakistan. This can help you at least get a call, speak to them casually.


So should I just write the name of the company and not the location? Thanks brother for your advice.


----------



## opfian

n3o said:


> Anyone from Team 4 with initial MB ?


Wts ur visa type, we will appreciate if you could display your timeline


----------



## maham

nuked said:


> Salam to All,
> 
> Cracked my first Job in Sydney, Starting tomorrow 3rd December 2013, Short Term Contract, but I guess its nice to have something in the dry season of holidays that's within next few weeks.
> 
> Most Importantly its in open source development, i.e. my expertise area.
> 
> Hoping the same for all. All the best!


thats a great news. many many congrats. may this job be a stepping stone to higher levels of success.


----------



## n3o

opfian said:


> Wts ur visa type, we will appreciate if you could display your timeline


I tried to add the my timeline on the footer but it seems many features arent available due to some permission issue. 

Anyways I've applied for 189. Can you tell me how to add timeline in the footer ?


----------



## roposh

nuked said:


> Salam to All,
> 
> Cracked my first Job in Sydney, Starting tomorrow 3rd December 2013, Short Term Contract, but I guess its nice to have something in the dry season of holidays that's within next few weeks.
> 
> Most Importantly its in open source development, i.e. my expertise area.
> 
> Hoping the same for all. All the best!


Wow Man!!! that's greatound::laugh:ound::laugh:

So Happy for you.  I reckon its the same one that we talked about on Sunday 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## SMShoaib

n3o said:


> I tried to add the my timeline on the footer but it seems many features arent available due to some permission issue.
> 
> Anyways I've applied for 189. Can you tell me how to add timeline in the footer ?


you have to publish atleast 5 post before having your timeline in the footer. at the moment, you have published 3 posts


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi guys...i contacted my CO yesterday again for an update (team34 brisbane, CO is PM)
She is a very nice lady and replies really very quickly. she told me that my application in undergoing necessary health, character, and national security checks and as it is conducted by external agencies she cant give me any definite timeline. she also mentioned the link and said that visa applications processing can take upto 12 months.

anyhow after 2 hours of her response, i was contacted again by team13 requesting additional information.

This is the 3rd time where team13 has contacted us again. everytime they come up with new time gaps...really annoying...once they contacted my hubby directly on his email address (he is secondary applicant) asking for additional info.

So please after this i would recommend two things to u all.. keep following up with your co....it does give a push to them i believe and keep checking the email addresses of your secondary applicant as they might also contact them directly.

happy waiting to u all....


----------



## SMShoaib

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi guys...i contacted my CO yesterday again for an update (team34 brisbane, CO is PM)
> She is a very nice lady and replies really very quickly. she told me that my application in undergoing necessary health, character, and national security checks and as it is conducted by external agencies she cant give me any definite timeline. she also mentioned the link and said that visa applications processing can take upto 12 months.
> 
> anyhow after 2 hours of her response, i was contacted again by team13 requesting additional information.
> 
> This is the 3rd time where team13 has contacted us again. everytime they come up with new time gaps...really annoying...once they contacted my hubby directly on his email address (he is secondary applicant) asking for additional info.
> 
> So please after this i would recommend two things to u all.. keep following up with your co....it does give a push to them i believe and keep checking the email addresses of your secondary applicant as they might also contact them directly.
> 
> happy waiting to u all....


Yes, I also believe that decent followup is good. Would you please let us know have you claimed your hubby points in your application?


----------



## samper

AOA

Same Story here

Regards
Samper


----------



## Maria_Sal

SMShoaib said:


> Yes, I also believe that decent followup is good. Would you please let us know have you claimed your hubby points in your application?


Yes SMShoaib....he has given ielts and he did his ACS assessment as well...we have 70 points...


----------



## SMShoaib

Maria_Sal said:


> Yes SMShoaib....he has given ielts and he did his ACS assessment as well...we have 70 points...


Probably this is the reason of contacting your hubby directly on his e-mail


----------



## opfian

n3o said:


> I tried to add the my timeline on the footer but it seems many features arent available due to some permission issue.
> 
> Anyways I've applied for 189. Can you tell me how to add timeline in the footer ?


Well its there in your user control panel, in menu given on left side

You can give your time line in simple post. SMShoaib will be generous to add it in excel sheet maintained by him.


----------



## mimran

nuked said:


> Do not mention your country or city in your past experiences. Do not mention any details about Pakistan. This can help you at least get a call, speak to them casually.


Congrats on landing your first job. Really happy for you. So you told not to mention country, in that case our CV will contain our qualifications and experience without mentioning the city where we worked or studied. (giving company name would be fine in CV, but not the university name right ? )

Can we mention that we have good exposure on North America and European client for software development projects ?

Also we should be having 10-15 cvs customized on each role. In that case how would we manage our linkedin, becuase it has only one static view, that is one cv.

Thanks again for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## Jango911

Hi Guys,

The following message is appearing;

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

What does it mean?

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## mimran

Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The following message is appearing;
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> What does it mean?
> 
> Br, JaNgZ



It means you will be receiving your grant shortly.  Start preparing and congrats in advance


----------



## nuked

Australia1 said:


> Hi I m not a Pakistani but take the liberty of thanking u for your posts related to job search. Its really informative n practical. Wud have appreciated if u could explain ur last sentence abt being casual a little. Thanks


Pleasure is mine, being casual meaning speak to them as if you are speaking to someone in your country for a Job, discussing the type of jobs they have, permanent/contracts, hourly rates jobs etc, asking about work environment etc, recruiters need skilled people like us to fill in positions so that they make money. The more skilled you are, the more money they make with you.


----------



## nuked

n3o said:


> Any idea ? I am done already with 6 posts.


Try now under User CP, you should be able to create your signature.

All the best!


----------



## Avatar82

"Changes to online lodgement services

In early December 2013, we will make changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all current, saved, unsubmitted online applications. If you have an unsubmitted visa application when the changes are made, you will not be able to retrieve it and you will have to start again.

If you do not want to lose your saved online visa application, we encourage you to submit it before 6 December.

Please ensure you meet all the relevant criteria before submitting your visa application.?"

Does the above text applies for applicants who have already applied their visa before like 2013/2012 applicants?


----------



## nuked

Avatar82 said:


> "Changes to online lodgement services
> 
> In early December 2013, we will make changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all current, saved, unsubmitted online applications. If you have an unsubmitted visa application when the changes are made, you will not be able to retrieve it and you will have to start again.
> 
> If you do not want to lose your saved online visa application, we encourage you to submit it before 6 December.
> 
> Please ensure you meet all the relevant criteria before submitting your visa application.?"
> 
> Does the above text applies for applicants who have already applied their visa before like 2013/2012 applicants?



Please read in the lines. *The changes will affect all current, saved, UNSUBMITTED online applications. If you have an UNSUBMITTED visa application when the changes are made, you will not be able to retrieve it and you will have to start again.*

Key is UNSUBMITTED. Hope it is clear.


----------



## Avatar82

nuked said:


> Please read in the lines. *The changes will affect all current, saved, UNSUBMITTED online applications. If you have an UNSUBMITTED visa application when the changes are made, you will not be able to retrieve it and you will have to start again.*
> 
> Key is UNSUBMITTED. Hope it is clear.


Yup! Thanks a lot Nuked..
(Although I knew it but was just confirming as had a slight illusion in my mind..cleared now)


----------



## Australia1

nuked said:


> Pleasure is mine, being casual meaning speak to them as if you are speaking to someone in your country for a Job, discussing the type of jobs they have, permanent/contracts, hourly rates jobs etc, asking about work environment etc, recruiters need skilled people like us to fill in positions so that they make money. The more skilled you are, the more money they make with you.


Thanks for the reply. You mean to say put a price in yourself and don't sound like u r begging for a job. Thats great to hear.


----------



## Omer Butt

hello. I need to know answers of few questions and i guessing this is the right platform to ask and gather knowledge so here is it.

I have done my bachelor degree of 2 years from Pakistan in 2010 and then joined accountancy firm and got a work experience of 3.5 years.In my firm period i started ACCA and now i am appearing in last part of it in DEC-2013.I am 26 years old .My sister is permanent resident in Australia.English is not my native language but i am good in it so can score some marks in IELTS.Accountancy is in SOL ..The firm in which i worked is a member firm of international network which has its offices in Australia too . 

I want to know how much score i can get in above scenario?ACCA membership is equivalent to Australian bachelors but i am in finals of ACCA and may be it takes a year to become ACCA member.So is it possible to get some points from my 2 years bachelors degree and complete my 60 points?? can i get some extra points as my sister has PR ? tell me what should i do ? Its expensive to assess your case so i want to be sure that i am in a position to get 60 points.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Omer Butt said:


> hello. I need to know answers of few questions and i guessing this is the right platform to ask and gather knowledge so here is it.
> 
> I have done my bachelor degree of 2 years from Pakistan in 2010 and then joined accountancy firm and got a work experience of 3.5 years.In my firm period i started ACCA and now i am appearing in last part of it in DEC-2013.I am 26 years old .My sister is permanent resident in Australia.English is not my native language but i am good in it so can score some marks in IELTS.Accountancy is in SOL ..The firm in which i worked is a member firm of international network which has its offices in Australia too .
> 
> I want to know how much score i can get in above scenario?ACCA membership is equivalent to Australian bachelors but i am in finals of ACCA and may be it takes a year to become ACCA member.So is it possible to get some points from my 2 years bachelors degree and complete my 60 points?? can i get some extra points as my sister has PR ? tell me what should i do ? Its expensive to assess your case so i want to be sure that i am in a position to get 60 points.


No it will not help. You will not be awarded points for your Australian PR sister either. It is very unlikely that Pakistan's bachelor will be awarded equivalence with the Australian bachelors, until and unless you are a member of ACCA. Further, your current experience with audit firm will also not be counted as only post qualification experience can be claimed for the experience points. Assuming that you get 7 band in each academic module of IELTS, you will hardly get 40 points now (without ACCA and experience). I hope it is clear to you.


----------



## Hiki

ambproject said:


> Any one who have case officer from team 34 brisbane


yes mine is from team 34 brisbane  but i havent contacted her from her last email that was in april ...


----------



## Omer Butt

msohaibkhan said:


> No it will not help. You will not be awarded points for your Australian PR sister either. It is very unlikely that Pakistan's bachelor will be awarded equivalence with the Australian bachelors, until and unless you are a member of ACCA. Further, your current experience with audit firm will also not be counted as only post qualification experience can be claimed for the experience points. Assuming that you get 7 band in each academic module of IELTS, you will hardly get 40 points now (without ACCA and experience). I hope it is clear to you.


Thank you khan shb for reply but is there any chance that my bachelors degree of 2 year will be assess as Australian bachelors because this can give me benefit to count my 3.5 years of experience as i have started my experience after graduation.furthermore there is something following in General Skilled Migration Points Test under Skill Select..Is this going to help me?
"Nomination by State or Territory government(visa subclass 190 only) 5 points

Nomination/Sponsorship,at time of invitation.Nomination by State or Territory government or sponsorship by an eligible family member, for residing
and working in a specified/designated area
(visa subclass 489 only) 10 points


----------



## muneer.t

Hi
Just wondering if anyone as ever tried using services of an agent to get PCC in lahore?or is it advisable to go on ur own?
secondly....do they do blood tests for kids less than three years?

regards


----------



## nuked

Australia1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. You mean to say put a price in yourself and don't sound like u r begging for a job. Thats great to hear.


That is a clever way to put my words into


----------



## nuked

muneer.t said:


> Hi
> Just wondering if anyone as ever tried using services of an agent to get PCC in lahore?or is it advisable to go on ur own?
> secondly....do they do blood tests for kids less than three years?
> 
> regards


Best advised to do it on your own, go few pages back, and you will find people from Lahore have posted step by step process of getting a PCC.

There is only physical checkup for kids that age, I cannot recall the right age right now for blood test and x rays and urine test.

All the best


----------



## nuked

Omer Butt said:


> Thank you khan shb for reply but is there any chance that my bachelors degree of 2 year will be assess as Australian bachelors because this can give me benefit to count my 3.5 years of experience as i have started my experience after graduation.furthermore there is something following in General Skilled Migration Points Test under Skill Select..Is this going to help me?
> "Nomination by State or Territory government(visa subclass 190 only) 5 points
> 
> Nomination/Sponsorship,at time of invitation.Nomination by State or Territory government or sponsorship by an eligible family member, for residing
> and working in a specified/designated area
> (visa subclass 489 only) 10 points


Try it out mate, all people can do is advise but as per experience 2 years degree has not been calculated as relevant AQF level 1 qualification it might get treated as diploma. Please search bcom and you will find plenty of cases in this very own forum sharing the experiences. All the best!


----------



## nuked

mimran said:


> Congrats on landing your first job. Really happy for you. So you told not to mention country, in that case our CV will contain our qualifications and experience without mentioning the city where we worked or studied. (giving company name would be fine in CV, but not the university name right ? )
> 
> Can we mention that we have good exposure on North America and European client for software development projects ?
> 
> Also we should be having 10-15 cvs customized on each role. In that case how would we manage our linkedin, becuase it has only one static view, that is one cv.
> 
> Thanks again for your valuable suggestions.


This is where the creativity comes in, your JD should stay consistent on resume and linkedin, tweak job titles so that they don't give impression that something else is on your resume and totally opposite on linked profile, what I mean is in my last role in Pakistan I was a Senior Consultant, but I had to change it to Senior development consultant, mainly because my job was in development side.

If you studied at Harvard or Stanford that would surely matter, I am not saying Pakistani universities aren't good or reputed but it's your skills that matter for the first break, adding university name and city/country should not be an issue, hopefully when one is hired and puts his/her charm and dedication in the work it's out country and the university where your belong to you is appreciated.

I cannot recall if I did highlight this in the tips for writing a good resume as an IT professional you are advised to put in projects list, technologies used and your role in each project, thus giving prospective employer brief overview of your type of involvement and exposure. Adding countries doesn't help, local experience is all what matters, it may come in handy when you are moving up on senior roles later on in your career which may add as an international exposure, but if you speak up and impress the recruiter/employer I don't see any point if your international experience will become a positive to you but again this can be explained during the talk and not your resume, I am quite positive about that.

Starting my 2nd day at work writing to you all on the way  hope you all have a great day ahead.

All th best!


----------



## imranali82

muneer.t said:


> Hi
> Just wondering if anyone as ever tried using services of an agent to get PCC in lahore?or is it advisable to go on ur own?
> secondly....do they do blood tests for kids less than three years?
> 
> regards


No urine or blood test just physical examination, urine test starts at 5 plus

Submit pcc app to sp office on ur own


----------



## Omer Butt

*hey there*



khanash said:


> seniors....help please
> i got negative assessment frm vetassess......they mentioned my qualification date when i got the degree issued....my bcom is done in 2005 while MBA in 2007 but the degree i got issued in 2012 when thought of applying for vetassess....they counted my experience after 2012.....
> do you think i can do anything about it....
> will reassessment help


Hello.I have done my bcom of 2 years and then got 3.5 years of relevant experience ..can i assess my bcom as bachelors to complete 60 points ?.


----------



## fabregas

Omer Butt said:


> Hello.I have done my bcom of 2 years and then got 3.5 years of relevant experience ..can i assess my bcom as bachelors to complete 60 points ?.


IMO, the 2 years degree would be counted as Diploma not degree..


----------



## nuked

Omer Butt said:


> Hello.I have done my bcom of 2 years and then got 3.5 years of relevant experience ..can i assess my bcom as bachelors to complete 60 points ?.


You did not go through my post, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...igration-time-pakistanis-762.html#post2526681  brother please do some homework, search and search. everyone does that. none will guarantee any results to you.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Omer Butt said:


> Thank you khan shb for reply but is there any chance that my bachelors degree of 2 year will be assess as Australian bachelors because this can give me benefit to count my 3.5 years of experience as i have started my experience after graduation.furthermore there is something following in General Skilled Migration Points Test under Skill Select..Is this going to help me?
> "Nomination by State or Territory government(visa subclass 190 only) 5 points
> 
> Nomination/Sponsorship,at time of invitation.Nomination by State or Territory government or sponsorship by an eligible family member, for residing
> and working in a specified/designated area
> (visa subclass 489 only) 10 points


In my opinion, Pakistani BCom cannot be assessed as Australian bachelors for Accounting occupation. Reason being the BCom doesn't cover the 9 out of 12 core subjects. Click here to get to know about the core subjects Recognised accounting qualifications

Yes you may go for the State nomination, but only after your ACCA completion. By that way, you may earn 60 points, subject to State criterias mentioned in their respective websites.

It is my humble advise to you to first complete your ACCA, and then initiate the immigration process.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Omer Butt said:


> Thank you khan shb for reply but is there any chance that my bachelors degree of 2 year will be assess as Australian bachelors because this can give me benefit to count my 3.5 years of experience as i have started my experience after graduation.furthermore there is something following in General Skilled Migration Points Test under Skill Select..Is this going to help me?
> "Nomination by State or Territory government(visa subclass 190 only) 5 points
> 
> Nomination/Sponsorship,at time of invitation.Nomination by State or Territory government or sponsorship by an eligible family member, for residing
> and working in a specified/designated area
> (visa subclass 489 only) 10 points


Hi Omer,
Your bachelor degree + ACCA membership is accessed as equivalent to Australian bachelor degree. Relevant experience is only counted if it starts after getting the degree. In your case your experience will not be counted as you are still doing your ACCA. Nomination will only help once you have positive assessment from the assessing body. Hope it helps.
Regards,


----------



## fabregas

ambproject said:


> Dear Fabregas who is your team and case officer?


Team 4 and her initials are KS. Are you looking for some specific team and CO


----------



## Jango911

fabregas said:


> Team 4 and her initials are KS. Are you looking for some specific team and CO


Hi Fabregas,

Just intruding I have the same TEAM/CO.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> In my opinion, Pakistani BCom cannot be assessed as Australian bachelors for Accounting occupation. Reason being the BCom doesn't cover the 9 out of 12 core subjects. Click here to get to know about the core subjects Recognised accounting qualifications
> 
> Yes you may go for the State nomination, but only after your ACCA completion. By that way, you may earn 60 points, subject to State criterias mentioned in their respective websites.
> 
> It is my humble advise to you to first complete your ACCA, and then initiate the immigration process.


 below is the e-mail i received from CPA few days ago on the subject... Hopefully this will resolve the query raised..
"Hi Waqar,

Thank you for your email regarding your assessment.

We are only able to recognise experience undertaken after completion of your first bachelor-level qualification. So if you have completed a bachelor degree (in any field, it does not have to be accounting based) before your ACCA studies then we will be able to recognise your ACCA work experience.

However if ACCA is your only qualification then we can only recognise experience undertaken once you achieved Associate member status and therefore we are unable to recognise the work experience element of your ACCA program.

I hope that clarifies for you? However please feel free to contact us should you have any further enquiries

Kind regards

*Alex Wignall | Qualifications Advisor | Member Advisory & Information Services | CPA Australia*"


----------



## Omer Butt

Thank you brother


----------



## fabregas

Waqarali20005 said:


> below is the e-mail i received from CPA few days ago on the subject... Hopefully this will resolve the query raised..
> "Hi Waqar,
> 
> Thank you for your email regarding your assessment.
> 
> We are only able to recognise experience undertaken after completion of your first bachelor-level qualification. So if you have completed a bachelor degree (in any field, it does not have to be accounting based) before your ACCA studies then we will be able to recognise your ACCA work experience.
> 
> However if ACCA is your only qualification then we can only recognise experience undertaken once you achieved Associate member status and therefore we are unable to recognise the work experience element of your ACCA program.
> 
> I hope that clarifies for you? However please feel free to contact us should you have any further enquiries
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> *Alex Wignall | Qualifications Advisor | Member Advisory & Information Services | CPA Australia*"


they didn't mention in it that they would consider two years degree as bachelor degree..
Usually they consider four years as bachelor degree..


----------



## syeralia

Any one here with the CO from Team 2 having initial LC


----------



## Waqarali20005

fabregas said:


> they didn't mention in it that they would consider two years degree as bachelor degree..
> Usually they consider four years as bachelor degree..


i asked them about the same .. and the reply was..

"HI Waqar,

Unfortunately bachelor degree’s will vary from University to University, from state to state to so* we are unable to advise you without completing a formal assessment.*

*As long as you have followed the normal pathway for a bachelor degree then I’m sure you will be fine. Please note that we only assess undergraduate level qualifications so we won’t be assessing anything prior to that ie school study.*


----------



## nuked

Waqarali20005 said:


> i asked them about the same .. and the reply was..
> 
> "HI Waqar,
> 
> Unfortunately bachelor degree’s will vary from University to University, from state to state to so* we are unable to advise you without completing a formal assessment.*
> 
> *As long as you have followed the normal pathway for a bachelor degree then I’m sure you will be fine. Please note that we only assess undergraduate level qualifications so we won’t be assessing anything prior to that ie school study.*


Let's hope they accept 2 years, it all looks good before hand, try and find some posts with 2 years degree and someone who has qualified with it.


----------



## hamzanajam

Dear All,
This is my first post on the forum even though I have been reading this thread time to time.

Applied: 25/02/2012
CO assigned: 30/07/2012
Form 80 sent: 16/08/2012
PCC & Medical Request: 21/11/2013
Grant: Waiting

Regards,
Hamza Najam


----------



## samy25

my previous company has been closed. and i thought i will make a statory decleration for that to claim my experience but i just read the following on DIAC website.. please guide if any one from pk submiited statutory decleration..??? and what one has done whose company has been closed..please guide

*I live overseas and need to make a statutory declaration

You will need to find a witness who is both:

on the list of authorised witnesses
has a connection with Australia.
For example, a doctor who is registered to practise medicine in Australia can witness your declaration, but a doctor who is not registered in Australia cannot.

You can use a notary to witness your statutory declaration. They must be appointed in Australia, under their local state or territory legislation to be able to witness Commonwealth statutory declarations.

You can find someone who is an authorised witness at the nearest Australian Embassy, High Commission or Consulate.*


----------



## mustafa1

hamzanajam said:


> Dear All,
> This is my first post on the forum even though I have been reading this thread time to time.
> 
> Applied: 25/02/2012
> CO assigned: 30/07/2012
> Form 80 sent: 16/08/2012
> PCC & Medical Request: 21/11/2013
> Grant: Waiting
> 
> Regards,
> Hamza Najam



Hi Hamza,

Which visa category did you apply for ? 189 or 190 ?


----------



## fabregas

mustafa1 said:


> Hi Hamza,
> 
> Which visa category did you apply for ? 189 or 190 ?


Nice Question Bro..He is from Ancient Stone age when there were no 189 or 190 only 175/176


----------



## SMShoaib

mustafa1 said:


> Hi Hamza,
> 
> Which visa category did you apply for ? 189 or 190 ?


It seems its 175


----------



## hamzanajam

Yes 175


----------



## Waqarali20005

fabregas said:


> they didn't mention in it that they would consider two years degree as bachelor degree..
> Usually they consider four years as bachelor degree..


please check this forum, the discussion is regarding BCOm and B Com (Hons) recognition as relevant qualification. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...32-b-com-hons-relevant-degree-accounting.html


----------



## SMShoaib

hamzanajam said:


> Dear All,
> This is my first post on the forum even though I have been reading this thread time to time.
> 
> Applied: 25/02/2012
> CO assigned: 30/07/2012
> Form 80 sent: 16/08/2012
> PCC & Medical Request: 21/11/2013
> Grant: Waiting
> 
> Regards,
> Hamza Najam


Congratulation bro for your medical call. Your timeline has been added in the time sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## hamzanajam

Forgot to mention that CO team was "2"


----------



## imranhassan852

dear all,

Some of your precious time is requested to answer my queries below:

I have been allotted team 8 (Adelaide) for my application.

1 - They have asked me to submit my Birth Certificate as proof of my birth date. I actually attached my passport as proof of my birth date. Is it mandatory to provide birth certificate? My birth certificate is registered for year 1985 and I dont know where it is rite now.

2- They have also demanded Bank Statements. Do I need to provide 5 years bank statement or any latest statement will work?

3- I am 6 years experienced professional and they also need salary certificates. Do I need to provide maximum number of salary certificates or any one / two will work?

BR,

Imran


----------



## Mani2k

imranhassan852 said:


> dear all,
> 
> Some of your precious time is requested to answer my queries below:
> 
> I have been allotted team 8 (Adelaide) for my application.
> 
> 1 - They have asked me to submit my Birth Certificate as proof of my birth date. I actually attached my passport as proof of my birth date. Is it mandatory to provide birth certificate? My birth certificate is registered for year 1985 and I dont know where it is rite now.
> 
> 2- They have also demanded Bank Statements. Do I need to provide 5 years bank statement or any latest statement will work?
> 
> 3- I am 6 years experienced professional and they also need salary certificates. Do I need to provide maximum number of salary certificates or any one / two will work?
> 
> BR,
> 
> Imran


1. Go and get the one from NADRA
2. Get the five years statement from the bank and highlight the salary transactions
3. Provide as many as you can, preferably 4 for each year.

Hope it will help


----------



## fabregas

Mani2k said:


> 1. Go and get the one from NADRA
> 2. Get the five years statement from the bank and highlight the salary transactions
> 3. Provide as many as you can, preferably 4 for each year.
> 
> Hope it will help


Totally agree with you bro...The more evidence you give, the more chances of employer veirfication reduces


----------



## Abrar warriach

fabregas said:


> Totally agree with you bro...The more evidence you give, the more chances of employer veirfication reduces


TRUE layball:


----------



## imranhassan852

Mani2k said:


> 1. Go and get the one from NADRA
> 2. Get the five years statement from the bank and highlight the salary transactions
> 3. Provide as many as you can, preferably 4 for each year.
> 
> Hope it will help


thank you mani2k for your assistance. i am sure it help me in completing my documents quickly. one more thing: Will CO ask about medical and PCC after receiving these documents? How much could be the gap between these two?


----------



## nonee17

Hi everyone,

My first ever post in the forum, I am going to submit my documents to ACS soon, can anyone evaluate me from his/her experience because I have been reading a lot about deducting years,

Degree: Computer Engineering 4yrs (January 2002- December 2005)
Total experience: 8 yrs 4 months starting from August 2005
Jobs: 4 jobs (2 in Pakistan and 2 in SaudiArabia)
Job description: Microsoft infrastructure design and implementation
Certifications: MCP, MCTS, MCSA 2012 and MCSE 2012


----------



## fabregas

nonee17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My first ever post in the forum, I am going to submit my documents to ACS soon, can anyone evaluate me from his/her experience because I have been reading a lot about deducting years,
> 
> Degree: Computer Engineering 4yrs (January 2002- December 2005)
> Total experience: 8 yrs 4 months starting from August 2005
> Jobs: 4 jobs (2 in Pakistan and 2 in SaudiArabia)
> Job description: Microsoft infrastructure design and implementation
> Certifications: MCP, MCTS, MCSA 2012 and MCSE 2012


Your experience starts after your degree completes i.e. January 2006.


----------



## nonee17

Thanks Fabregas for the reply,
So overlapping job experience will not count, in January 2014 I will complete my 8 yrs. after my degree...
is there any other reason to deduct my experience ?


----------



## fabregas

nonee17 said:


> Thanks Fabregas for the reply,
> So overlapping job experience will not count, in January 2014 I will complete my 8 yrs. after my degree...
> is there any other reason to deduct my experience ?


apart from that It looks fine..


----------



## Mani2k

imranhassan852 said:


> thank you mani2k for your assistance. i am sure it help me in completing my documents quickly. one more thing: Will CO ask about medical and PCC after receiving these documents? How much could be the gap between these two?


I don't know in which category you applied. If you are on 190 you can consider going for medicals now or wait for the CO to ask. If you are on 189, all I can say ... stay with us bro


----------



## imranhassan852

Mani2k said:


> I don't know in which category you applied. If you are on 190 you can consider going for medicals now or wait for the CO to ask. If you are on 189, all I can say ... stay with us bro


I am with you buddy......189


----------



## Mani2k

imranhassan852 said:


> I am with you buddy......189


Welcome to the club :thumb:

Plz share your complete timeline in your signature ...


----------



## ab1303

I have a query for which I need forum members particularly seniors help and guidance. The thing is that I am planning to get married earlier next year. I have the following queries in this regard
1) Which documents do I need to submit as part of this "Change in Circumstances".
2) Whether I will have to pay extra fee in Australian Dollars for my spouse if I include her on my application as a dependent. 
3) Lastly, If I wait and decide to get married after finalization of my application, can I take my wife with me afterwards. In that case will there be any fee???
4) Are security checks also initiated for your spouse and does getting married in any way delay/extend visa process timelines considering 189 applicant from a HR country


----------



## msohaibkhan

ab1303 said:


> I have a query for which I need forum members particularly seniors help and guidance. The thing is that I am planning to get married earlier next year. I have the following queries in this regard
> 1) Which documents do I need to submit as part of this "Change in Circumstances".
> 2) Whether I will have to pay extra fee in Australian Dollars for my spouse if I include her on my application as a dependent.
> 3) Lastly, If I wait and decide to get married after finalization of my application, can I take my wife with me afterwards. In that case will there be any fee???
> 4) Are security checks also initiated for your spouse and does getting married in any way delay/extend visa process timelines considering 189 applicant from a HR country


1. Form 1022
2. Yes, extra fees have to be paid. Currently it is $ 1,760 for spouse.
3. After finalization, you will have to apply for her visa separately which may take upto a year with additional amount of fees, which would surely be far more than $1,760 (which you may pay now with your application).
4. I am not sure if security checks take place for female dependants, however if it does, then it would be very minimal checks. Yes, getting marry would surely extend your visa timelines


----------



## SMShoaib

nonee17 said:


> Thanks Fabregas for the reply,
> So overlapping job experience will not count, in January 2014 I will complete my 8 yrs. after my degree...
> is there any other reason to deduct my experience ?


They may deduct experience if your employment letters is not matching your profession or not according to ACS guidelines.


----------



## SMShoaib

ab1303 said:


> I have a query for which I need forum members particularly seniors help and guidance. The thing is that I am planning to get married earlier next year. I have the following queries in this regard
> 1) Which documents do I need to submit as part of this "Change in Circumstances".
> 2) Whether I will have to pay extra fee in Australian Dollars for my spouse if I include her on my application as a dependent.
> 3) Lastly, If I wait and decide to get married after finalization of my application, can I take my wife with me afterwards. In that case will there be any fee???
> 4) Are security checks also initiated for your spouse and does getting married in any way delay/extend visa process timelines considering 189 applicant from a HR country


Bro from your timeline it is not cleared whether you have lodged your application or not.
If your have lodged before 1 July 2013 then extra fee will not be required for adding your spouse.
SC are not conducted for females


----------



## muneer.t

Hi guyz....an urgent query pls...i have my med appointment with IOM on Friday....currently i am having flu sort of condition....should i postpone my medicals? or the common cold etc. does not affect it?


----------



## Jango911

muneer.t said:


> Hi guyz....an urgent query pls...i have my med appointment with IOM on Friday....currently i am having flu sort of condition....should i postpone my medicals? or the common cold etc. does not affect it?


Do not do it! :nono:I had it too flu chest congestion and my whole family . . . it is not a problem . . . what they scan u for is TB, HIV or any other transferable diseases . . . All the best mate! 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Guest

Cold wont make a difference really unless it was particularly bad, fever, unable to get out of bed etc.


----------



## muneer.t

Jango911 said:


> Do not do it! :nono:I had it too flu chest congestion and my whole family . . . it is not a problem . . . what they scan u for is TB, HIV or any other transferable diseases . . . All the best mate!
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


thanks bro....i have another complication so don't know what will happen...my wife had hepatiis c about a year ago but then she was treated properly and now the PCR reports are fine....anyways...keeping fngers crossed....wish me luck...


----------



## Jango911

muneer.t said:


> thanks bro....i have another complication so don't know what will happen...my wife had hepatiis c about a year ago but then she was treated properly and now the PCR reports are fine....anyways...keeping fngers crossed....wish me luck...



IA, everything will be fine . . .God bless you


----------



## imranhassan852

_shel said:


> Cold wont make a difference really unless it was particularly bad, fever, unable to get out of bed etc.



how about if some one has some problem (deviation) with ECG......although deviation is not of serious nature.


----------



## Abdullah1982

Hi Guys,

Alhamdulillah, today I received the email from CO asking regarding PCC and Medicals exactly after 18 months of CO allocation. My visa class is 175.

I need advice from seniors regarding the medical procedure. 

CO has given me the HAP IDs for me and my family and is asking to update our online medical history information. What exactly CO is asking is mentioned below: 

_Before you visit the panel clinic, please also make sure that you complete your medical history information. The Department requests that you do this online where possible to help facilitate faster service when you visit the panel clinic. Medical history information must be recorded before your immigration health examinations start, as the panel physician will take this information into account when conducting your health examination._

Can any one let me know how to do this online updation???

Has any one ever got the PCC from KSA??? If yes please guide me how to get it.


----------



## samy25

guys i need help in following issue:

my previous company has been closed. and i thought i will make a statory decleration for that to claim my experience but i just read the following on DIAC website.. please guide if any one from pk submiited statutory decleration..??? and what one has done whose company has been closed..please guide

I live overseas and need to make a statutory declaration

You will need to find a witness who is both:

on the list of authorised witnesses
has a connection with Australia.
For example, a doctor who is registered to practise medicine in Australia can witness your declaration, but a doctor who is not registered in Australia cannot.

You can use a notary to witness your statutory declaration. They must be appointed in Australia, under their local state or territory legislation to be able to witness Commonwealth statutory declarations.

You can find someone who is an authorised witness at the nearest Australian Embassy, High Commission or Consulate.


----------



## imranali82

imranhassan852 said:


> how about if some one has some problem (deviation) with ECG......although deviation is not of serious nature.


Much has been said about IOM tests, please note that they dont perform ECG


----------



## Jango911

Abdullah1982 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah, today I received the email from CO asking regarding PCC and Medicals exactly after 18 months of CO allocation. My visa class is 175.
> 
> I need advice from seniors regarding the medical procedure.
> 
> CO has given me the HAP IDs for me and my family and is asking to update our online medical history information. What exactly CO is asking is mentioned below:
> 
> _Before you visit the panel clinic, please also make sure that you complete your medical history information. The Department requests that you do this online where possible to help facilitate faster service when you visit the panel clinic. Medical history information must be recorded before your immigration health examinations start, as the panel physician will take this information into account when conducting your health examination._
> 
> Can any one let me know how to do this online updation???
> 
> Has any one ever got the PCC from KSA??? If yes please guide me how to get it.



Hi Abdullah,

Did you apply through eVisa?

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Desi Munda

Abdullah1982 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah, today I received the email from CO asking regarding PCC and Medicals exactly after 18 months of CO allocation. My visa class is 175.
> 
> I need advice from seniors regarding the medical procedure.
> 
> CO has given me the HAP IDs for me and my family and is asking to update our online medical history information. What exactly CO is asking is mentioned below:
> 
> _Before you visit the panel clinic, please also make sure that you complete your medical history information. The Department requests that you do this online where possible to help facilitate faster service when you visit the panel clinic. Medical history information must be recorded before your immigration health examinations start, as the panel physician will take this information into account when conducting your health examination._
> 
> Can any one let me know how to do this online updation???
> 
> Has any one ever got the PCC from KSA??? If yes please guide me how to get it.


Please follow the mentioned link and fill the online medical history.
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## SMShoaib

I just contacted Qantas Airways Karachi Office and found some valuable information.

*Ticket Price*
One Way Ticket Price K Karachi to Perth: 43550
Return Ticket Price Karachi to Perth: 72370
Route: Karachi-Bangkok-Sydney-Perth

One Way Ticket Price Karachi to Sydney: 45000
Return Ticket Price Karachi to Sydney: 73465
Route: Karachi-Bangkok-Sydney
Return Ticket is valid for one year

*Itinerary*
Karachi Departure: 0035
Bangkok Arrival: 0715
Bangkok Departure: 1715
Sydney Arrival: 0620
Sydney Departure: 1010
Perth Arrival: 1210
(All timings are local timings)

*Weekly Departure Schedule*
Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday

*Airline*
Karachi to Bangkok: Cathay Pacific
Bangkok to Sydney to Perth: Qantas

*Weight*
Luggage: 23 kg
Hand Carry: 7 kg

*Other Features*
- Muslim Meal is available on request in all flights
- Date change option available so one can Visit Thailand either from Karachi to Sydney or Sydney to Karachi if he has Thailand Visit visa. Qantas will charge around 4000/- for date changing

Qantas Office Contact No. 021-35683737


----------



## Abrar warriach

I need a advise for one of my friend has 

Certificate in Filmmaking

Bachelor of Arts in Theater, TV & Film Studies, 
Certificate in Video Production, 
Certificate in TV Production, Film Theory, Criticism & Screenwriting, Geo Training She has 3 years plus experince in media
7.00 ielts
Is she eligible to apply for skilled


----------



## syeralia

SMShoaib said:


> I just contacted Qantas Airways Karachi Office and found some valuable information.
> 
> *Ticket Price*
> One Way Ticket Price K Karachi to Perth: 43550
> Return Ticket Price Karachi to Perth: 72370
> Route: Karachi-Bangkok-Sydney-Perth
> 
> One Way Ticket Price Karachi to Sydney: 45000
> Return Ticket Price Karachi to Sydney: 73465
> Route: Karachi-Bangkok-Sydney
> Return Ticket is valid for one year
> 
> *Itinerary*
> Karachi Departure: 0035
> Bangkok Arrival: 0715
> Bangkok Departure: 1715
> Sydney Arrival: 0620
> Sydney Departure: 1010
> Perth Arrival: 1210
> (All timings are local timings)
> 
> *Weekly Departure Schedule*
> Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday
> 
> *Airline*
> Karachi to Bangkok: Cathay Pacific
> Bangkok to Sydney to Perth: Qantas
> 
> *Weight*
> Luggage: 23 kg
> Hand Carry: 7 kg
> 
> *Other Features*
> - Muslim Meal is available on request in all flights
> - Date change option available so one can Visit Thailand either from Karachi to Sydney or Sydney to Karachi if he has Thailand Visit visa. Qantas will charge around 4000/- for date changing
> 
> Qantas Office Contact No. 021-35683737



nice work shoaib what about price from khi to melborne


----------



## Avatar82

SMShoaib said:


> I just contacted Qantas Airways Karachi Office and found some valuable information.
> 
> *Ticket Price*
> One Way Ticket Price K Karachi to Perth: 43550
> Return Ticket Price Karachi to Perth: 72370
> Route: Karachi-Bangkok-Sydney-Perth
> 
> One Way Ticket Price Karachi to Sydney: 45000
> Return Ticket Price Karachi to Sydney: 73465
> Route: Karachi-Bangkok-Sydney
> Return Ticket is valid for one year
> 
> *Itinerary*
> Karachi Departure: 0035
> Bangkok Arrival: 0715
> Bangkok Departure: 1715
> Sydney Arrival: 0620
> Sydney Departure: 1010
> Perth Arrival: 1210
> (All timings are local timings)
> 
> *Weekly Departure Schedule*
> Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday
> 
> *Airline*
> Karachi to Bangkok: Cathay Pacific
> Bangkok to Sydney to Perth: Qantas
> 
> *Weight*
> Luggage: 23 kg
> Hand Carry: 7 kg
> 
> *Other Features*
> - Muslim Meal is available on request in all flights
> - Date change option available so one can Visit Thailand either from Karachi to Sydney or Sydney to Karachi if he has Thailand Visit visa. Qantas will charge around 4000/- for date changing
> 
> Qantas Office Contact No. 021-35683737


Man that is cheap but I think that the travel/transit time is more as compared to other airlines..


----------



## hamzanajam

Dear All,
With my time line when should I expect my grant. Medical was forwarded by the medical center on 29/11/2013

"Applied: 25/02/2012
CO assigned: 30/07/2012
Form 80 sent: 16/08/2012
PCC & Medical Request: 21/11/2013
Grant: Waiting"


----------



## SylaR

SMShoaib said:


> Bro from your timeline it is not cleared whether you have lodged your application or not.
> If your have lodged before 1 July 2013 then extra fee will not be required for adding your spouse.
> SC are not conducted for females


Will a ILETS test be required for the spouse ? and do they ask for any more evidence of marriage in addition to the ceritficate ... like pictures?


----------



## SylaR

hamzanajam said:


> Dear All,
> With my time line when should I expect my grant. Medical was forwarded by the medical center on 29/11/2013
> 
> "Applied: 25/02/2012
> CO assigned: 30/07/2012
> Form 80 sent: 16/08/2012
> PCC & Medical Request: 21/11/2013
> Grant: Waiting"


Only Allah knows bro ! Anyones guess is as good as yours ... this isnt exactly a science .... Pray and manage your expectations ... i hope you get it soon!


----------



## fabregas

hamzanajam said:


> Dear All,
> With my time line when should I expect my grant. Medical was forwarded by the medical center on 29/11/2013
> 
> "Applied: 25/02/2012
> CO assigned: 30/07/2012
> Form 80 sent: 16/08/2012
> PCC & Medical Request: 21/11/2013
> Grant: Waiting"


My medical finalization took 14 days and after that its 15th day and I am still waiting


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi All,

Finally my HAP ID issue got resolved on 29 Nov and Medical sent to DIAC on 04 Dec. I did my medical on 18 Nov and took 11 days to resolve the HAP ID Issue.

I have checked the status of medical from eMedical link. Previously status was 'Required' now says 'Completed' for all the family members. 

Please share any link where i can check the status of my medical when it gets finalized (My application is paper based).

Thanks


----------



## SylaR

Desi Munda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally my HAP ID issue got resolved on 29 Nov and Medical sent to DIAC on 04 Dec. I did my medical on 18 Nov and took 11 days to resolve the HAP ID Issue.
> 
> I have checked the status of medical from eMedical link. Previously status was 'Required' now says 'Completed' for all the family members.
> 
> Please share any link where i can check the status of my medical when it gets finalized (My application is paper based).
> 
> Thanks


https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Desi Munda

SylaR said:


> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Yeah this is the same link which i am monitoring. Please share the statuses of Medical that will come next.

Required->Completed->???

Thanks


----------



## SylaR

Desi Munda said:


> Yeah this is the same link which i am monitoring. Please share the statuses of Medical that will come next.
> 
> Required->Completed->???
> 
> Thanks


Your health reuqirement link will dissapper and the following message will show:

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

This is for online applications. Dont know for paper based.


----------



## umairmahmood

nuked said:


> Salam to All,
> 
> Cracked my first Job in Sydney, Starting tomorrow 3rd December 2013, Short Term Contract, but I guess its nice to have something in the dry season of holidays that's within next few weeks.
> 
> Most Importantly its in open source development, i.e. my expertise area.
> 
> Hoping the same for all. All the best!


Congrats Nuked, so happy for you,


----------



## farhanghafoor

Hi guys, has anyone of you included ur mother or father in your application. My co says that I can include my mother as a migrating dependent but she has to meet the health, pcc nd English requirements. 
My mother is 67 nd she is in no mode to take IELTS or attend language classes in Australia. 

189 security checks-June 2013


----------



## khanash

hello brothers...
today my CO requested PCC from UK and Saudi arabia....for me and spouse 
thing is i never visited uk in my life and my spouse went on business visa for 20 days 15 years back to UK....
as for saudi arabia i was born there and lived there until i was 14 years and then we settled in paksiatn....after marriage i visiited saudia for umra thrice ....can i apply for police clearance when i was a kid there and when i went for umra....myspouse went there for omra once he is also asked for police clearance...
should i email my CO??
is it a mistake or i can get police clearance fromthere long time back


----------



## ahmed84

khanash said:


> hello brothers...
> today my CO requested PCC from UK and Saudi arabia....for me and spouse
> thing is i never visited uk in my life and my spouse went on business visa for 20 days 15 years back to UK....
> as for saudi arabia i was born there and lived there until i was 14 years and then we settled in paksiatn....after marriage i visiited saudia for umra thrice ....can i apply for police clearance when i was a kid there and when i went for umra....myspouse went there for omra once he is also asked for police clearance...
> should i email my CO??
> is it a mistake or i can get police clearance fromthere long time back


Very strange request. I don't think you can get PCC for short visits. In saudi you must be a resident to get PCC. the CO most probably wants PCC for the time you lived in Saudi. Before you reply, check with the saudi embassy or if you have a relative in saudi let them check for you the possibility of getting pcc. If you can get, good. If not tell co the official response from saudi government.


----------



## expat-malik

khanash said:


> hello brothers... today my CO requested PCC from UK and Saudi arabia....for me and spouse thing is i never visited uk in my life and my spouse went on business visa for 20 days 15 years back to UK.... as for saudi arabia i was born there and lived there until i was 14 years and then we settled in paksiatn....after marriage i visiited saudia for umra thrice ....can i apply for police clearance when i was a kid there and when i went for umra....myspouse went there for omra once he is also asked for police clearance... should i email my CO?? is it a mistake or i can get police clearance fromthere long time back


According to the country-wise listing of PCC requirements (you can find the document on the DIAC website), you don't need PCC for Saudi Arabia if you have gone on final exit from Saudi Arabia.. But you do need a copy if the final exit document and a letter from sponsor. Since you were a kid, you sponsor would be your father. Not sure how the letter would work in your case.. Best to discuss this with you CO. 
And you only need PCC for countries you have stayed more than 12 months in total.. So your wife should not need PCC for uk or Saudi..
Again, talk to your CO.. It must be a mistake.


----------



## Aussie99

*Visa Granted (175)*

Got my Grant today


----------



## fabregas

Aussie99 said:


> Got my Grant today


Congrats bro...when were your medicals finalized (showing finalized on status portal)


----------



## msohaibkhan

khanash said:


> hello brothers...
> today my CO requested PCC from UK and Saudi arabia....for me and spouse
> thing is i never visited uk in my life and my spouse went on business visa for 20 days 15 years back to UK....
> as for saudi arabia i was born there and lived there until i was 14 years and then we settled in paksiatn....after marriage i visiited saudia for umra thrice ....can i apply for police clearance when i was a kid there and when i went for umra....myspouse went there for omra once he is also asked for police clearance...
> should i email my CO??
> is it a mistake or i can get police clearance fromthere long time back


If you were resident in KSA earlier and left the country 10 or more years ago, then you are not required to submit PCC for KSA. You may simply explain this and about UK PCC to CO, and may ask him/her politely if he/she still needs the PCC. Further, please check the link below:

Will I be asked to have a police check?


----------



## msohaibkhan

Aussie99 said:


> Got my Grant today


Congrats buddy.


----------



## syeralia

Aussie99 said:


> Got my Grant today


Congrates dear


----------



## msvayani

Aussie99 said:


> Got my Grant today


Congratulations! Great news!!! The wait is finally over for you as we share the same month of application lodged.

All the best for the big move! lane:


----------



## Abrar warriach

Aussie99 said:


> Got my Grant today


CONGRATS BRO 
which date your medical was finilized


----------



## fabregas

Abrar warriach said:


> CONGRATS BRO
> which date your medical was finilized


lol...read my post above...I also asked the same question...It means that we both are thinking in the same direction


----------



## Abrar warriach

Still Waiting :ranger:


----------



## samy25

ambproject said:


> Dear Alls,
> My Case Officer has asked for the tax documents some 22 days ago .She asked me for taxation documents from my previous two employments. I have provided here with taxation certificate for year 2011-2012 , 2012-2013 , 2009-2010 , 2008-2009 now my agent says we should provide her with tax documents from 2007-2008 employment now that’s some years back firm does not have record of that neither do I . I never took tax certificate from them but I provide my case officer bank statements showing transfer of salaries.
> I need assistance what to do I don’t have offer letter for that period I do have reference letter, I don’t have salary slips neither they can be generated as record is too old I got certificate from my employer that I have worked in that organization and my salary was that will it do I only have two days to go after that rejection is on the card if I can’t provide here with that I claimed 5 years of experience.
> Before hand I provided them offer letter, transfer letter, relieving letters, reference letters, arrears approval letters, salary slips, salary certificate, bank statements for whole 7 years though only claimed for 5 years . I am writing this to know that even after providing all this I am now in situation where I can be rejected visa cause of one document not provided to here which is also not my fault . It is to inform you that please before lodging do complete all your documents and without those don’t apply it will have higher costs
> Take care Allah Hafiz you will from now on never ever see me again


i think u shudnt loose hope and check your company if they can provide you a tax certificate. and must tell your CO about situation. InshAllah u will be come out of that.. and once it will happen.. atleast must inform me.


----------



## fabregas

ambproject said:


> Dear Alls,
> My Case Officer has asked for the tax documents some 22 days ago .She asked me for taxation documents from my previous two employments. I have provided here with taxation certificate for year 2011-2012 , 2012-2013 , 2009-2010 , 2008-2009 now my agent says we should provide her with tax documents from 2007-2008 employment now that’s some years back firm does not have record of that neither do I . I never took tax certificate from them but I provide my case officer bank statements showing transfer of salaries.
> I need assistance what to do I don’t have offer letter for that period I do have reference letter, I don’t have salary slips neither they can be generated as record is too old I got certificate from my employer that I have worked in that organization and my salary was that will it do I only have two days to go after that rejection is on the card if I can’t provide here with that I claimed 5 years of experience.
> Before hand I provided them offer letter, transfer letter, relieving letters, reference letters, arrears approval letters, salary slips, salary certificate, bank statements for whole 7 years though only claimed for 5 years . I am writing this to know that even after providing all this I am now in situation where I can be rejected visa cause of one document not provided to here which is also not my fault . It is to inform you that please before lodging do complete all your documents and without those don’t apply it will have higher costs
> Take care Allah Hafiz you will from now on never ever see me again


Don't lose hope..Just ask your agent to tell CO the facts..I don't think it will result in rejection..We all are praying that you will overcome this small hurdle..


----------



## Aussie99

Abrar warriach said:


> CONGRATS BRO
> which date your medical was finilized


last Friday 29 Nov 2013
let me mention it in my signature also


----------



## msvayani

ambproject said:


> Dear Alls,
> My Case Officer has asked for the tax documents some 22 days ago .She asked me for taxation documents from my previous two employments. I have provided here with taxation certificate for year 2011-2012 , 2012-2013 , 2009-2010 , 2008-2009 now my agent says we should provide her with tax documents from 2007-2008 employment now that’s some years back firm does not have record of that neither do I . I never took tax certificate from them but I provide my case officer bank statements showing transfer of salaries.
> I need assistance what to do I don’t have offer letter for that period I do have reference letter, I don’t have salary slips neither they can be generated as record is too old I got certificate from my employer that I have worked in that organization and my salary was that will it do I only have two days to go after that rejection is on the card if I can’t provide here with that I claimed 5 years of experience.
> Before hand I provided them offer letter, transfer letter, relieving letters, reference letters, arrears approval letters, salary slips, salary certificate, bank statements for whole 7 years though only claimed for 5 years . I am writing this to know that even after providing all this I am now in situation where I can be rejected visa cause of one document not provided to here which is also not my fault . It is to inform you that please before lodging do complete all your documents and without those don’t apply it will have higher costs
> Take care Allah Hafiz you will from now on never ever see me again


Don't loose hope. 

Provide everything that you have, even you have provided those documents already. If you are short of Tax Certificate 2007-2008 and salary slips, prepare a Statutory Declaration and state everything in detail with reference to your bank statements showing your salary and reference letter of that period.

DON'T LET IT GO WITHOUT REPLYING. Still you have time and you can do it.

Just try your best and leave the rest. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Jango911

Aussie99 said:


> Got my Grant today


Gr8 news . . . best of luck for the future . . . lane:

At what PST (time) did you receive your golden email


----------



## Aussie99

Jango911 said:


> Gr8 news . . . best of luck for the future . . . lane:
> 
> At what PST (time) did you receive your golden email


Every emial received during the whole process was early morning Fajr Time


----------



## Waqarali20005

Aussie99 said:


> Got my Grant today


Masha Allah, a great news indeed...


----------



## Waqarali20005

ambproject said:


> Dear Alls,
> My Case Officer has asked for the tax documents some 22 days ago .She asked me for taxation documents from my previous two employments. I have provided here with taxation certificate for year 2011-2012 , 2012-2013 , 2009-2010 , 2008-2009 now my agent says we should provide her with tax documents from 2007-2008 employment now that’s some years back firm does not have record of that neither do I . I never took tax certificate from them but I provide my case officer bank statements showing transfer of salaries.
> I need assistance what to do I don’t have offer letter for that period I do have reference letter, I don’t have salary slips neither they can be generated as record is too old I got certificate from my employer that I have worked in that organization and my salary was that will it do I only have two days to go after that rejection is on the card if I can’t provide here with that I claimed 5 years of experience.
> Before hand I provided them offer letter, transfer letter, relieving letters, reference letters, arrears approval letters, salary slips, salary certificate, bank statements for whole 7 years though only claimed for 5 years . I am writing this to know that even after providing all this I am now in situation where I can be rejected visa cause of one document not provided to here which is also not my fault . It is to inform you that please before lodging do complete all your documents and without those don’t apply it will have higher costs
> Take care Allah Hafiz you will from now on never ever see me again


I think statutiory declaration is the way forward for you... and Don't lose hope, Insha Allah you will get through this...


----------



## n3o

Aussie99 said:


> Got my Grant today


Congratulations Buddy


----------



## Aussie99

*My Thoughts*

Although i am not a regular user of this Forum. And i registered on this forum only a few months ago. But i want to say that the information on this thread is very useful for new applicants and also for those who are about to move to Australia. Dear folks keep up the good work and keep on sharing your experiences. 
The whole process by the grace of GOD was a very smooth one. The CO only contacted me once during this process regarding some missing info on the form 80.
The only Hurdle that i faced was with Engineers Australia. Since they post the letter via normal post i did not receive my letter and i had to arrange a pickup via courier.
Good Luck to those who are waiting for their grants. By the Grace of GOD you will get it soon INSHAALLAH


----------



## msohaibkhan

Aussie99 said:


> Although i am not a regular user of this Forum. And i registered on this forum only a few months ago. But i want to say that the information on this thread is very useful for new applicants and also for those who are about to move to Australia. Dear folks keep up the good work and keep on sharing your experiences.
> The whole process by the grace of GOD was a very smooth one. The CO only contacted me once during this process regarding some missing info on the form 80.
> The only Hurdle that i faced was with Engineers Australia. Since they post the letter via normal post i did not receive my letter and i had to arrange a pickup via courier.
> Good Luck to those who are waiting for their grants. By the Grace of GOD you will get it soon INSHAALLAH


Congrats again. I also faced the same hurdle which u did face earlier, ICAA sent me the assessment letter via normal post which never reached me, and I arranged a pickup after waited for 40 days. I hope that this would remain only hurdle for me as well during the whole immigration process IA.


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> Congrats again. I also faced the same hurdle which u did face earlier, ICAA sent me the assessment letter via normal post which never reached me, and I arranged a pickup after waited for 40 days. I hope that this would remain only hurdle for me as well during the whole immigration process IA.


Should i also ask CPA to not to post the letter through normal post and i will arrange a pick up? also how does the pick up work out??


----------



## M_Asim

*Post-Grant Questions*

Dear All, so glad to see 175/176 moving forward, people getting jobs and guidance. Feeling proud for being a Pakistani on this forum.
Well I have questions from those who have got grants: 
[*Q1*] Since we send most of the docs as scans, do we need to archive/save any documents (e.g. form 80) in hard origingal to produce at later stage? 
[*Q2*] Does the five-year visa validity period start after initial date of actual entry which can be anytime in one year from the date of Med/PCC? And then three of the five years are required to apply for citizenship and continuation? Right?
What say you?


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> Should i also ask CPA to not to post the letter through normal post and i will arrange a pick up? also how does the pick up work out??


Considering my bitter experience, you should ask CPA not to post the letter. You may call DHL call centre (111 345 111) and ask them that you want to get the document picked from Australia, he will further guide you and request an email from you with required details in order to document the deal.


----------



## adnan qadir

What if a country I have visited cannot give me a police check?
Per website the standard answer is 
If you cannot get a police check, you need to contact your nearest Australian Immigration Office.

But have any of u ever face such situation. What was the outcome.?


----------



## Jango911

Hey Guys,

NOW THE TENSION IS RISING MY EVISA PAGE UPDATED WITH THE FOLLOWING COMMENTS:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

???

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Avatar82

Aussie99 said:


> Got my Grant today


many many congrats bro!
so u got ur grant in the 18th month which is a standard processing time for 175 apps and in many cases it has exceeded as well.
Looking at this I assume that 189 apps (in b/w Aug - Dec 2012) will be starting to get their silver email in next 2-3 months..fingers crossed


----------



## Avatar82

Guys should I ask my CO to confirm whether my employment verification has been done or not by now OR I should wait to get my SC completed which would already employment verification and other things.


----------



## syeralia

Avatar82 said:


> Guys should I ask my CO to confirm whether my employment verification has been done or not by now OR I should wait to get my SC completed which would already employment verification and other things.


i think u should wait dude


----------



## opfian

Aussie99 said:


> Got my Grant today


Mashallah!! mabroooooooooooooooooook


----------



## Jango911

DIBP MESSAGE:
Planned System Maintenance
Friday 6 December, from 9pm until 9pm Sunday 8 December 2013 AEDT (GMT +11)
The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:

- eLodgement (eVisa / Skillselect and Citizenship)
- Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
- LEGENDcom

Should you receive a 'Service Temporary Unavailable' error message during this time, you are encouraged to try again after 9pm Sunday 8 December AEDT (GMT +11).

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## khanash

hey jango...
it has to be the maintenance problem....my helth status which was showing no health examinations required for along time today changed and said something like your medical case has not been determined yet somethinglike that....soi dont think it should be any issue


----------



## khanash

thank you brother sohail...
you made my day...i was so tensed fromthe morning after reading the email....
yes i have 3 visits to saudia arabia in last ten years but not on resident visa but omra visa my resident visa expired after my marriage and i am a female applicant so yes i would call my CO and tell her to remove the pcc requiremnt...
i think she put the UK pcc requirement by seeing my olevels certificates
she needs to be informed that we can do it in Pakistan too


----------



## Jango911

khanash said:


> hey jango...
> it has to be the maintenance problem....my helth status which was showing no health examinations required for along time today changed and said something like your medical case has not been determined yet somethinglike that....soi dont think it should be any issue


THX MAN :washing:


----------



## samper

Jango911 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> NOW THE TENSION IS RISING MY EVISA PAGE UPDATED WITH THE FOLLOWING COMMENTS:
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> ???
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


AOA

This is system malfunctioning, check your account withing couple of days specially after coming Monday this error will remove

Regards
Samper


----------



## raheel78

Dear All,

Is the link to check status of case, not working? As soon as i click the link to check the progress, it goes to a different page (new website for immigration, pretty clean) with a yellow box containing some maintenance activity text.

Can someone confirm if the link moved or not working due to some reason? How can I upload the docs or check the status?


Thanks.


----------



## muneer.t

any applicant who had any hep c or b issues? share outcome please!


----------



## mustafa1

muneer.t said:


> any applicant who had any hep c or b issues? share outcome please!


You can check the "Merged Medical questions" thread for medical questions... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/104286-merged-medicals-questions.html


----------



## samper

Hi/AOA

I have submitted my application in November 2012, now due to recent changes of online processing system, I am unable to check the current status of my application, it is asking to create ImmiAccount, please let me know what to do to access my account.

Regards
Samper


----------



## registerme

^ Create a new account and import your application: ImmiAccount


----------



## Abrar warriach

samper said:


> Hi/AOA
> 
> I have submitted my application in November 2012, now due to recent changes of online processing system, I am unable to check the current status of my application, it is asking to create ImmiAccount, please let me know what to do to access my account.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz
Enter TRN and your DOB


----------



## Jango911

KNOCK KNOCK!!!

Any GRANTS TODAY . . .


----------



## samper

Abrar warriach said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz
> Enter TRN and your DOB



This is the result


This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

Regards
Samper


----------



## hamzanajam

How can 175 applicants access the new portal. There doesn't seem to be an option for importing 175 applications.


----------



## Abrar warriach

samper said:


> This is the result
> 
> 
> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


It is working for me...


----------



## Waqarali20005

hamzanajam said:


> How can 175 applicants access the new portal. There doesn't seem to be an option for importing 175 applications.


*Paper visa applications*
Paper visa applications cannot be submitted or imported into ImmiAccount. There will be no change to the current paper visa applications proces.

Also please view this document.
http://www.immi.gov.au/helptexts/en/online-account/demonstrations/create-an-immiaccount/


----------



## bukhari

MEDS Finalized: 8-Dec-2013

I guess its visa time now any day..!


----------



## samper

Abrar warriach said:


> It is working for me...


because your 175 visa category, it is not working for 189


----------



## Abrar warriach

bukhari said:


> MEDS Finalized: 8-Dec-2013
> 
> I guess its visa time now any day..!


InshaAllha


----------



## Abrar warriach

Jango911 said:


> KNOCK KNOCK!!!
> 
> Any GRANTS TODAY . . .


Still Waiting :ranger:


----------



## raheel78

hamzanajam said:


> How can 175 applicants access the new portal. There doesn't seem to be an option for importing 175 applications.


You are absolutely right, same is true for 176 visa applicants and I am unable to import my application as there is no option for 176!

Can someone help if coming across same experience?

Thanks.


----------



## fabregas

I think they don't have any option of importing 175/176 applicants in the new protal...However for checking the status, you can use https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz


----------



## pakiapplicant123

Hey fellows. The external checks we refer to here that take long for high risk countries like Pakistan, are they different from PCC?


----------



## msvayani

fabregas said:


> I think they don't have any option of importing 175/176 applicants in the new protal...However for checking the status, you can use https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz


Have you tried importing 175/176 application by selecting "General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887)" in the application type list? 

Its strange but worked in my case.


----------



## fabregas

msvayani said:


> Have you tried importing 175/176 application by selecting "General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887)" in the application type list?
> 
> Its strange but worked in my case.


Didn't work in my case...tested all possible values from the Application Type drop down..


----------



## raheel78

fabregas said:


> Didn't work in my case...tested all possible values from the Application Type drop down..


Dear All,

I think we should stop trying now and let's give the system some time for stability (a day or two) before we try next. I am myself 176 applicant for VIC.

Happy trying ahead ...


----------



## Jango911

fabregas said:


> I think they don't have any option of importing 175/176 applicants in the new protal...However for checking the status, you can use https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz



Hi Feb,

Did it ever work for you (the inquiry link) 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## fabregas

Jango911 said:


> Hi Feb,
> 
> Did it ever work for you (the inquiry link)
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Yes bro..the link I sent is still working...Just checked it..I think you have issues with your ISP...


----------



## Jango911

fabregas said:


> Yes bro..the link I sent is still working...Just checked it..I think you have issues with your ISP...


Feb, I have always been able to login but it never gives any status, this is what I meant earlier . . . have you ever got a status by putting in your details 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## khans

SMShoaib said:


> I just contacted Qantas Airways Karachi Office and found some valuable information.
> 
> *Ticket Price*
> One Way Ticket Price K Karachi to Perth: 43550
> Return Ticket Price Karachi to Perth: 72370
> Route: Karachi-Bangkok-Sydney-Perth
> 
> One Way Ticket Price Karachi to Sydney: 45000
> Return Ticket Price Karachi to Sydney: 73465
> Route: Karachi-Bangkok-Sydney
> Return Ticket is valid for one year
> 
> *Itinerary*
> Karachi Departure: 0035
> Bangkok Arrival: 0715
> Bangkok Departure: 1715
> Sydney Arrival: 0620
> Sydney Departure: 1010
> Perth Arrival: 1210
> (All timings are local timings)
> 
> *Weekly Departure Schedule*
> Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday
> 
> *Airline*
> Karachi to Bangkok: Cathay Pacific
> Bangkok to Sydney to Perth: Qantas
> 
> *Weight*
> Luggage: 23 kg
> Hand Carry: 7 kg
> 
> *Other Features*
> - Muslim Meal is available on request in all flights
> - Date change option available so one can Visit Thailand either from Karachi to Sydney or Sydney to Karachi if he has Thailand Visit visa. Qantas will charge around 4000/- for date changing
> 
> Qantas Office Contact No. 021-35683737



Brother thank you for a wonderful post, I have been trying to contact this number to check if this fare is inclusive of tax etc or not. but either no one responds or it goes busy, can not find them on the web as well, do you have an email etc or do you know where their office is, thanks


----------



## fabregas

Jango911 said:


> Feb, I have always been able to login but it never gives any status, this is what I meant earlier . . . have you ever got a status by putting in your details
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


lol....good one bro


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> Considering my bitter experience, you should ask CPA not to post the letter. You may call DHL call centre (111 345 111) and ask them that you want to get the document picked from Australia, he will further guide you and request an email from you with required details in order to document the deal.


Is This the address of NSW where you sent your application for state sponsorship?

*Street address:*
Level 47, MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

or 

*Mail address*:
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia


----------



## mustafa1

Waqarali20005 said:


> Is This the address of NSW where you sent your application for state sponsorship?
> 
> *Street address:*
> Level 47, MLC Centre
> 19 Martin Place
> Sydney NSW 2000
> Australia
> 
> or
> 
> *Mail address*:
> GPO Box 5477
> Sydney NSW 2001
> Australia


Street address is required when you are sending mail via a courier company, if you are sending it through regular mail, then mailing address is for you...


----------



## khanash

Guys CO has asked for form80 fr me and spouse....
should i upload previous expired passport bio data pages or only form 80 mentioning passport number are enough....


----------



## Sunlight11

khanash said:


> Guys CO has asked for form80 fr me and spouse....
> should i upload previous expired passport bio data pages or only form 80 mentioning passport number are enough....


I only put required information of my expired passport in the relevant section of Form 80, didn't upload any pages of that expired passport.


----------



## ahmed84

Was anyone successful in importing 189 application in the new online system?


----------



## opfian

samper said:


> Hi/AOA
> 
> I have submitted my application in November 2012, now due to recent changes of online processing system, I am unable to check the current status of my application, it is asking to create ImmiAccount, please let me know what to do to access my account.
> 
> Regards
> Samper



I am also facing same problem

I explored this problem and found below solution.

Send an email at: [email protected]
with your Full Name, DOB and Passport number


----------



## msvayani

opfian said:


> I am also facing same problem
> 
> I explored this problem and found below solution.
> 
> Send an email at: [email protected]
> with your Full Name, DOB and Passport number


Would you mind to share with us the solution you got?


----------



## khanash

when you try tologin...your login wouldnot work.
then click on the link below which says create account.
then create your account and this new account will require your email as your login ID
then once you log intoyour new account it will askyouthe option for importing an application and you have to write your TRN and your application will automatically fit into your new account...
tadaaa 
new interface but same application ..
enjoy
hope it helps


----------



## opfian

khanash said:


> when you try tologin...your login wouldnot work.
> then click on the link below which says create account.
> then create your account and this new account will require your email as your login ID
> then once you log intoyour new account it will askyouthe option for importing an application and you have to write your TRN and your application will automatically fit into your new account...
> tadaaa
> new interface but same application ..
> enjoy
> hope it helps


did they officially communicate to create Immi accounts ?


----------



## opfian

msvayani said:


> Would you mind to share with us the solution you got?


dude, wt do u think; wt i have shared?


----------



## coolkhu

usman1984 said:


> Hey fellows. The external checks we refer to here that take long for high risk countries like Pakistan, are they different from PCC?


I am not sure if you got the reply from anybody else or not..

but yes external checks are completely different from PCC. Sometimes they ask for Med/PCC once they are done with security checks


----------



## ahmed84

I still can't import my application. :\ And it seems it will be the case until after Christmas holiday. 

*CHRISTMAS AND NEW YEAR PERIOD

GSM offices will be closed during the Christmas and New Year holiday period on the following days:

• Wednesday, 25 December 2013 
• Thursday, 26 December 2013 
• Friday, 27 December 2013 
• Wednesday, 1 January 2014 *


----------



## imranali82

Dear fellow members,

Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.

The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.

The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup. 

Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.

This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:

Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.

Kind Regards
Imran Ali


----------



## mustafaa

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali



Congratulations and Good Luck for your Future.


----------



## fadiexpart

ahmed84 said:


> Was anyone successful in importing 189 application in the new online system?


yeah it is working for me i had new account and then just follow the step ...my application in now linked to my new account ...cheers


----------



## bukhari

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali


Congratulations mate..


----------



## msvayani

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali


Congrats Imran! Good to see you cross the finish line. 

All the best for the big move ahead. lane:


----------



## syeralia

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali


Congrates Imran


----------



## msohaibkhan

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali


Congratz brother


----------



## msvayani

Imran,

Quite likely, you have got the email of Visa Grant. Are you able to see your grant status in the link below as well?

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz


----------



## roposh

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali


Heartiest Congratulations, Imran!
Wisg you a very happy and prosperous life in Australia.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Abrar warriach

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali


Congrats Imran...


----------



## Waqarali20005

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali


Congrats Imran, May you have a blessed life in Australia.


----------



## SMShoaib

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali


Congratulation Bro and all the best for your future 
What is your initial entry date?


----------



## Abu_Yahya

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali


Congrats Bro and good luck for the future challenges! 
Regards,


----------



## imranali82

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro and all the best for your future
> What is your initial entry date?


by initial entry i presume you mean the end date before which i have to land it is 6/11/2014, this is exactly one year I received my Med call

Regards,


----------



## imranali82

msvayani said:


> Imran,
> 
> Quite likely, you have got the email of Visa Grant. Are you able to see your grant status in the link below as well?
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz


Yes it is visible there as well. it says 'Applicant approved' if clicked upon it gives certain details like date of entry , validity , stay etc


----------



## emran

Finally Got my State Sponsorship for WA today. Thanks To Allah...


----------



## aussimmi

Hi Guys,

I received an email in the morning from Team 13 asking for some additional details regarding unemployment period of two months and also for details of contact persons in Australia mentioned in form 80. I am guessing that the security checks are midway..... what do you think?


----------



## bukhari

Visa Granted
Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
:bathbaby:


----------



## msvayani

*Congrats!*



bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!


WOW!!! Such a great news! Mabroooooooooooook :rockon:

All the best and pray for us as well 

BTW, what time you got the email today?


----------



## bhashmi

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Many Congratulations.


----------



## bhashmi

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali


Congrats. Imran. Wish you all the best for the next journey ahead.


----------



## fabregas

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Wow....Congrats bro...All the best for the future


----------



## Abrar warriach

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Congrats Bro ... Wish you the best of luck...


----------



## mimran

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Excellent news. Congrats and best wishes 

Whats your initial entry date?


----------



## imranali82

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Great ... congratulations, i guess this makes us 2 for the day....


----------



## Abrar warriach

imranali82 said:


> Great ... congratulations, i guess this makes us 2 for the day....


Yes Congrats to both of you... 
Imran please change you timline to *Granted*


----------



## syeralia

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Congrates dear


----------



## Wasee

Hi ,

i have received mail today from SO stating that he is currently processing my application for the claim i have made in application and there was "TRIM" words added in subject line,so what can be the expected timelines for Grant Mail.

anyone can share finding on this.

regards,


----------



## Wasee

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:



Congratulations bro , Good luck


----------



## Wasee

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali


congratulations


----------



## n3o

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Many Many Congratulations


----------



## registerme

aussimmi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an email in the morning from Team 13 asking for some additional details regarding unemployment period of two months and also for details of contact persons in Australia mentioned in form 80. I am guessing that the security checks are midway..... what do you think?



Is this your first time to be contacted by team 13? 

I have been asked similar questions by T 13 recently.


----------



## Sara82

Hello everyone,

Happy to come across this forum. I've been searching high and low for the processing time for Pakistani applicants, but couldn't really find much current information.

My husband and I applied for an onshore 885 on 30-June-2012. CO was assigned in Sep 2012, who asked us for meds, which were submitted in oct 2012. We received an additional query in Nov 2012 regarding what my husband had been doing during two months way back in 1999 or something, which we promptly answered. Might I add, we also have two young kids on our application, out youngest was born right here in Melbourne in July 2012. 

I am the main applicant, and have applied as a General Accountant. My IELTS score was 9 across each band and a 9 overall. I don't understand what the delay is! We are now into Month 18 and getting worried. Any idea how much longer these 'security checks' would take? It's crazy insane having our lives on hold since so long, and it gets even harder with young kids in tow!

I'd love to hear any feedback from you fellow brothers! Thanks!


----------



## Waqarali20005

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Wow! Congrats, the headline of the Day i must say.... sabr ka phal meetha hota hai..


----------



## Jango911

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:



Gr8 news janab . . . party time begins . . .:couch2:


----------



## khans

SMShoaib brother I remember seeing your post about the qantas in which you provided email address and another number but is has mysteriously vanished from the forum. Anyways I was successful in getting through today and they confirmed that the rates are inclusive of taxes, and we wont have to pay anything extra, they are charging Rs. 16,000 for infant and in case of cancellation charges would be Rs. 3,000. They are fully booked for Dec, Jan and are taking bookings for onwards only. Rates for upper class is also same as of today but there is no advantage in baggage allowance for leg space. 

Can you reconfirm email address [email protected]


----------



## fadiexpart

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:



wonderful news and may Allah bless you all the way of your life ...
which city you are planning for??

cheers.


----------



## msohaibkhan

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


O man, many many congrats to you. This should be a party time :drum:.


----------



## msohaibkhan

aussimmi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an email in the morning from Team 13 asking for some additional details regarding unemployment period of two months and also for details of contact persons in Australia mentioned in form 80. I am guessing that the security checks are midway..... what do you think?


What if someone has no contacts in Australia, like I haven't. What to fill in Form-80. And what to do if DIBP asks specifically, just like they asked in the quoted post? Please advise.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Congrats Bro!
Regards,


----------



## SylaR

Hi Guyz!

Congragulations to the people who have got their grants recently!

I am travelling home for the holiday season. Do i need to share this information with my CO ?


----------



## bukhari

fadiexpart said:


> wonderful news and may Allah bless you all the way of your life ...
> which city you are planning for??
> 
> cheers.


Sydney it is..! am a beach person..


----------



## bukhari

mimran said:


> Excellent news. Congrats and best wishes
> 
> Whats your initial entry date?


31-Oct-2014.. though its not exact the same date as meds but its close enough..


----------



## bukhari

msvayani said:


> WOW!!! Such a great news! Mabroooooooooooook :rockon:
> 
> All the best and pray for us as well
> 
> BTW, what time you got the email today?


it was around 11:00 PM when i checked and found the change.. 
checked at 9:30 PM but at that time it was still the previous status..


----------



## bukhari

Waqarali20005 said:


> Wow! Congrats, the headline of the Day i must say.... sabr ka phal meetha hota hai..


Thanks Waqar.. its like i got a hanger stuck in my mouth.. couldnt stop smiling..!


----------



## fabregas

bukhari said:


> it was around 11:00 PM when i checked and found the change..
> checked at 9:30 PM but at that time it was still the previous status..


you got email at 11:00 PM at night so it would be 5:00 AM there.. Strange yaar


----------



## msvayani

fabregas said:


> you got email at 11:00 PM at night so it would be 5:00 AM there.. Strange yaar


I think he meant to say 11AM


----------



## bukhari

fabregas said:


> you got email at 11:00 PM at night so it would be 5:00 AM there.. Strange yaar


no no.. it was 11:00 AM.. in morning..


----------



## fabregas

bukhari said:


> no no.. it was 11:00 AM.. in morning..


ok...do they change the status first and then send the email..and what changes to expect in inquiry portal..


----------



## bukhari

fabregas said:


> ok...do they change the status first and then send the email..and what changes to expect in inquiry portal..


On First Page under the Health Requirements. Another line will appear which will say "Applicant Approved". all other statuses were updated right at the same time. I have been using the agent so i got email quite later by agent. but i knew already by portal that i got it..


----------



## ahmed84

Heartily Congrats to everyone who got the grant today! 

I wonder why the inquiry portal has never worked for me even once! It always shows "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" page.


----------



## fabregas

bukhari said:


> On First Page under the Health Requirements. Another line will appear which will say "Applicant Approved". all other statuses were updated right at the same time. I have been using the agent so i got email quite later by agent. but i knew already by portal that i got it..


Thanks bro for this useful info...


----------



## opfian

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Manrooook ... Finally u have got it


----------



## Avatar82

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Many many congrats Bro!!!
At least now u can change ur pic...oh wait i think u r waiting to get a beach picture in Sydney n then to upload it


----------



## opfian

Avatar82 said:


> Many many congrats Bro!!!
> At least now u can change ur pic...oh wait i think u r waiting to get a beach picture in Sydney n then to upload it


 Couldnt resist laughing out loudly!!


----------



## Avatar82

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali


many many congrats Bro!


----------



## Avatar82

opfian said:


> did they officially communicate to create Immi accounts ?


Have u been able to create and login to immi account?
If yes then please clarify how to do it (more clearly)


----------



## opfian

Avatar82 said:


> Have u been able to create and login to immi account?
> If yes then please clarify how to do it (more clearly)


I just finished signing up with immi account.

Its simple, click on sign up > enter your personal details > the enter your trn num with DOB and passport info > upon submission, system will pull data for your original application.


----------



## Avatar82

opfian said:


> I just finished signing up with immi account.
> 
> Its simple, click on sign up > enter your personal details > the enter your trn num with DOB and passport info > upon submission, system will pull data for your original application.


Thanks!
I have also finished signing in with immi account just now. 
One thing below the list of applications which has submitted applications like urz n mine there is an option beneath it (SUBMIT APPLICATIONS); I think that would for any new applicant who is applying then has to submit his application..Right??


----------



## coolkhu

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali



Congratulations man!!! Best of Luck for the future endeavors.


----------



## coolkhu

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Finally, Alhumdullilah,

Congratulations!!! Nice to see the reward of your patience. Please do pray to Allah for this reward.

P.S: Ab to display photo change kerlo....any without tension feel


----------



## Mack1982

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Congrats.... And wish you a happy journey ...


----------



## Jango911

Hi Guys,

My heartiest congrats to all Grant holder for today . . . I was too much occupied and was not able to follow the forum, however I have just got to know that I'm kind of addicted to it!

Anyways All the best for future !!!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## bukhari

A quick question. I am trying to see my visa details in VEVO system. But its giving me error that no infomation as yet.. has anyone ever tried checking their VEVO? Do we need to register something for it or it is suppose to work?
P.s. just saying I m q talking about VeVo not immiaccount..
Anyone please?


----------



## AUSA

bukhari said:


> A quick question. I am trying to see my visa details in VEVO system. But its giving me error that no infomation as yet.. has anyone ever tried checking their VEVO? Do we need to register something for it or it is suppose to work? P.s. just saying I m q talking about VeVo not immiaccount.. Anyone please?


Some system error may be .. Otherwise it shows aftr grant notification .. Try using visa grant no it will work


----------



## Minhas

bukhari said:


> A quick question. I am trying to see my visa details in VEVO system. But its giving me error that no infomation as yet.. has anyone ever tried checking their VEVO? Do we need to register something for it or it is suppose to work?
> P.s. just saying I m q talking about VeVo not immiaccount..
> Anyone please?


It will start displaying in a week or so. Mine started showing on 10th or 11th day after the visa grant. 

VEVO does not contain any additional details then the ones already mentioned in your visa grant notification.


----------



## coolkhu

AUSA said:


> Some system error may be .. Otherwise it shows aftr grant notification .. Try using visa grant no it will work


Yes it was not working for me with TRN but worked with Grant Number.

Try it. Thanks AUSA


----------



## SMShoaib

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Oh dear, finally you finished it eace:

A heartiest congratulation for your grant and all the best for your future journey :amen:


----------



## SMShoaib

khans said:


> SMShoaib brother I remember seeing your post about the qantas in which you provided email address and another number but is has mysteriously vanished from the forum. Anyways I was successful in getting through today and they confirmed that the rates are inclusive of taxes, and we wont have to pay anything extra, they are charging Rs. 16,000 for infant and in case of cancellation charges would be Rs. 3,000. They are fully booked for Dec, Jan and are taking bookings for onwards only. Rates for upper class is also same as of today but there is no advantage in baggage allowance for leg space.
> 
> Can you reconfirm email address [email protected]


Yes, the email is correct.
I also noticed that my _that_ post is not there, even not in my history


----------



## SMShoaib

Sara82 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Happy to come across this forum. I've been searching high and low for the processing time for Pakistani applicants, but couldn't really find much current information.
> 
> My husband and I applied for an onshore 885 on 30-June-2012. CO was assigned in Sep 2012, who asked us for meds, which were submitted in oct 2012. We received an additional query in Nov 2012 regarding what my husband had been doing during two months way back in 1999 or something, which we promptly answered. Might I add, we also have two young kids on our application, out youngest was born right here in Melbourne in July 2012.
> 
> I am the main applicant, and have applied as a General Accountant. My IELTS score was 9 across each band and a 9 overall. I don't understand what the delay is! We are now into Month 18 and getting worried. Any idea how much longer these 'security checks' would take? It's crazy insane having our lives on hold since so long, and it gets even harder with young kids in tow!
> 
> I'd love to hear any feedback from you fellow brothers! Thanks!


Welcome to the forum Sister.
Your case is similar to many other Pakistani applicants. I guess you will receive your fresh medical call any time from now.
For details please see the timeline sheet of Pakistani applicants. I've also added your timeline in it. Please do post any update in your case.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Best of luck


----------



## Sara82

:noidea:


SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum Sister.
> Your case is similar to many other Pakistani applicants. I guess you will receive your fresh medical call any time from now.
> For details please see the timeline sheet of Pakistani applicants. I've also added your timeline in it. Please do post any update in your case.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> Best of luck


Salams, 

Thank you for your reply, and for adding me on to the spreadsheet. Yes inshaAllah all of us will hear glad tidings very soon!

Do they always request for the meds to be repeated though? No chance of a grant without that? It's a nightmare getting a five year old and a one year old to go through the procedure, and spend the entire day there!!!! Dreading that already


----------



## khanash

ALHAMDULILLAH... 
TODAY I GOT MY GRANT...
my CO requested form 80 and 1221 for me and husband on 6th December along with the additional PCC from Saudi Arabia and UK... I uploaded the documents yesterday and asked her to remove the requirement for PCC and today she sent me the grant 
In the end I would like to thank you my forum brothers and sisters for helping me at all the stages of my application.And may Allah also bless you with your Grants as well


----------



## Sara82

khanash said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH...
> TODAY I GOT MY GRANT...
> my CO requested form 80 and 1221 for me and husband on 6th December along with the additional PCC from Saudi Arabia and UK... I uploaded the documents yesterday and asked her to remove the requirement for PCC and today she sent me the grant
> In the end I would like to thank you my forum brothers and sisters for helping me at all the stages of my application.And may Allah also bless you with your Grants as well


That is fantastic news! Many congratulations! 

Just one question: are you an onshore applicant?

And Ameen to your prayer!


----------



## fmasaud84

Any 189 grant ?


----------



## msohaibkhan

khanash said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH...
> TODAY I GOT MY GRANT...
> my CO requested form 80 and 1221 for me and husband on 6th December along with the additional PCC from Saudi Arabia and UK... I uploaded the documents yesterday and asked her to remove the requirement for PCC and today she sent me the grant
> In the end I would like to thank you my forum brothers and sisters for helping me at all the stages of my application.And may Allah also bless you with your Grants as well


Many congratulations sister


----------



## asad747

fmasaud84 said:


> Any 189 grant ?


none so far except one female exception. We all are desperately looking forward to February 2014 as it will complete 18 months average time of old 175 

no doubt it has been a painful journey for 189ers


----------



## Waqarali20005

khanash said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH...
> TODAY I GOT MY GRANT...
> my CO requested form 80 and 1221 for me and husband on 6th December along with the additional PCC from Saudi Arabia and UK... I uploaded the documents yesterday and asked her to remove the requirement for PCC and today she sent me the grant
> In the end I would like to thank you my forum brothers and sisters for helping me at all the stages of my application.And may Allah also bless you with your Grants as well


Congrats


----------



## Prince Ali

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Congratulations


----------



## GoingDownUnder

Have anyone tried to create ImmiAccount?

My application type is GSM 175 but there is no application type matching it while importing application. Though there is one application type 'General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887)'.

Is anyone faced similar issue?

Naveed


----------



## Prince Ali

imranali82 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Alhamdulliah I have received the grant notification today, my meds were finalized on 3rd december, the remaining timline can be checked from my signature.
> 
> The journey has been more or less hassle free thanks to Almighty and support of this thread. I wasnt asked by CO for any additional info, although i made certain mistakes while submitting the application, i had erroneously put in the passport booklet numbers instead of passport numbers in my originial application. This i rectified with the correct form 1023 i guess. later I had my passport expired and had to submit a change of circumstances form, finally i had undertook some international travel for which I also notified my CO through email.
> 
> The med call and its results were proccessed without any hiccup, Although my CNIC is from Abbottabad, i submitted a PCC from Lahore since it is more convenient to get it. that also got processed without any hiccup.
> 
> Starting from 26th June 2012, it took a little less than 18 months for the total process.
> 
> This I believe is not a destination but a start of another journey, but for the time being its time to celebrate. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wishing all of you success and quick grants. I will keep you posted on further progress in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Imran Ali


Congratulations


----------



## fadiexpart

khanash said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH...
> TODAY I GOT MY GRANT...
> my CO requested form 80 and 1221 for me and husband on 6th December along with the additional PCC from Saudi Arabia and UK... I uploaded the documents yesterday and asked her to remove the requirement for PCC and today she sent me the grant
> In the end I would like to thank you my forum brothers and sisters for helping me at all the stages of my application.And may Allah also bless you with your Grants as well


mubrook sister.....wonderful news and heartiest congratulation again 

may Allah keep you n your family in blessing all the way amen.

regadrs


----------



## Jango911

khanash said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH...
> TODAY I GOT MY GRANT...
> my CO requested form 80 and 1221 for me and husband on 6th December along with the additional PCC from Saudi Arabia and UK... I uploaded the documents yesterday and asked her to remove the requirement for PCC and today she sent me the grant
> In the end I would like to thank you my forum brothers and sisters for helping me at all the stages of my application.And may Allah also bless you with your Grants as well


Zabardast Khanash, so happy for you, all the best in future . . . do pray for me as well I'm also going through the dreadful awaiting times :roll:

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## fadiexpart

hello fellos,

12-12-13

i am going to celebrate birthday for my medical (12-12-12) as it is mature one year old lad now.

i demand best wishes, gifts and you will be served with like and many more ...

cheers


----------



## Jango911

fadiexpart said:


> hello fellos,
> 
> 12-12-13
> 
> i am going to celebrate birthday for my medical (12-12-12) as it is mature one year old lad now.
> 
> i demand best wishes, gifts and you will be served with like and many more ...
> 
> cheers


Have nice one!


----------



## Waqarali20005

fadiexpart said:


> hello fellos,
> 
> 12-12-13
> 
> i am going to celebrate birthday for my medical (12-12-12) as it is mature one year old lad now.
> 
> i demand best wishes, gifts and you will be served with like and many more ...
> 
> cheers


May you NOT have any more such birth days and receive GRANT as soon as possible.....


----------



## fabregas

fadiexpart said:


> hello fellos,
> 
> 12-12-13
> 
> i am going to celebrate birthday for my medical (12-12-12) as it is mature one year old lad now.
> 
> i demand best wishes, gifts and you will be served with like and many more ...
> 
> cheers


Happy birthday to the lad..but I am afraid you have to deliver that baby again


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> Yes, the email is correct.
> I also noticed that my _that_ post is not there, even not in my history


Probably post disappeared as per the forums rule (I guess) of not providing email due to spamming. Usually I have seen people gave email address like imran at gmail dot com, because automated tool cannot spam this address.

Could be one of the reasons. Iam not sure though


----------



## tevta

It's been a while since I've been following this forum and seen many people restless and worried about their grants. It took me about 18 months to get my grant and during that time I hardly ever contacted my CO, bothering them needlessly will only result wasting their time and may result in further delays. Folks, trust me whatever date and time Allah has selected for you is very best in your interest. Like I frontloaded my PCC/medical on 19th Sept and got a PCC/med call on 30th Sept, got a visa grant on 4th Nov and my employment contract expired on 20th Nov. Looking at these dates I came to a conclusion that do your best and leave everything on Allah without worrying too much. Best wishes for all those waiting for their grants.


----------



## Waqarali20005

fadiexpart said:


> hello fellos,
> 
> 12-12-13
> 
> i am going to celebrate birthday for my medical (12-12-12) as it is mature one year old lad now.
> 
> i demand best wishes, gifts and you will be served with like and many more ...
> 
> cheers


May you NOT have any more such birth days and receive GRANT as soon as possible.....


----------



## Abrar warriach

khanash said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH...
> TODAY I GOT MY GRANT...
> my CO requested form 80 and 1221 for me and husband on 6th December along with the additional PCC from Saudi Arabia and UK... I uploaded the documents yesterday and asked her to remove the requirement for PCC and today she sent me the grant
> In the end I would like to thank you my forum brothers and sisters for helping me at all the stages of my application.And may Allah also bless you with your Grants as well


Congrats :flypig: 
Wish you the best of luck in new journey:violin:


----------



## gladiator007

GoingDownUnder said:


> Have anyone tried to create ImmiAccount?
> 
> My application type is GSM 175 but there is no application type matching it while importing application. Though there is one application type 'General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887)'.
> 
> Is anyone faced similar issue?
> 
> Naveed


No need to create immi acccount, just go to following link and check your application status..

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz 

cheers


----------



## Abrar warriach

tevta said:


> It's been a while since I've been following this forum and seen many people restless and worried about their grants. It took me about 18 months to get my grant and during that time I hardly ever contacted my CO, bothering them needlessly will only result wasting their time and may result in further delays. Folks, trust me whatever date and time Allah has selected for you is very best in your interest. Like I frontloaded my PCC/medical on 19th Sept and got a PCC/med call on 30th Sept, got a visa grant on 4th Nov and my employment contract expired on 20th Nov. Looking at these dates I came to a conclusion that do your best and leave everything on Allah without worrying too much. Best wishes for all those waiting for their grants.


I second you....:tea:


----------



## kashifhameed45

Assalam-o-Alikum to all,

Is there any one who got the positive skill assessment from TRA (trade recognition Authority). Kindly share your experience and what are the document have you send it there.
I want to apply for the skill assessment. 

Also kindly guide me on my experience. 
I worked in Pakistan as a Automotive technician for 3 years. But here in U.A.E i am working as a Workshop controller. Both job have a different job description. 
If I want to apply for the light vehicle Technician, what you think my current experience will count or not? They will consider my current my current experience or they will cut?
As the field is same but position is different then my first Position. Here I'm working on computer and allocated the Job to technician but in Pakistan I was Technician


----------



## roposh

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


WOW!!! Now this is some news ..
Heartiest Congratulations brother!!!
Wish you a very happy and successful life in Australia...
So whern are you moving?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

khanash said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH...
> TODAY I GOT MY GRANT...
> my CO requested form 80 and 1221 for me and husband on 6th December along with the additional PCC from Saudi Arabia and UK... I uploaded the documents yesterday and asked her to remove the requirement for PCC and today she sent me the grant
> In the end I would like to thank you my forum brothers and sisters for helping me at all the stages of my application.And may Allah also bless you with your Grants as well


Congratulations Khanash!!!!!! 

All the best for the future!!

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Jango911

Hi Guys,

When Form 80 & 1221 are uploaded for all over 18 applicants, then why the link to complete the character assessment for this individual is appearing . . . 

Do I need to check with the CO . . . a call may be . . . should I sit back & relax.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## ab1303

SMShoaib said:


> Bro from your timeline it is not cleared whether you have lodged your application or not.
> If your have lodged before 1 July 2013 then extra fee will not be required for adding your spouse.
> SC are not conducted for females



I inquired the same from my CO and according to her 



> Form 1022 is used to advise of changes in circumstances. The form is available at the department’s website.
> 
> 
> 
> Any additional applicant in your visa application must pay the additional visa application charge in effect at the time at which they are included in the application.
> 
> 
> 
> If your application proceeds to be granted and you were to marry after it is granted, your wife would not be entitled to a SI-189 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> All applicants are subject to various health and character requirements. As each application is assessed on its own individual merits I am unable to provide you with a time frame for finalisation of your application or comment on whether the time frame would be extended by including an additional applicant.


For the record, I had submitted my application before June 2013.... Need to update my timelines though


----------



## syeralia

khanash said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH...
> TODAY I GOT MY GRANT...
> my CO requested form 80 and 1221 for me and husband on 6th December along with the additional PCC from Saudi Arabia and UK... I uploaded the documents yesterday and asked her to remove the requirement for PCC and today she sent me the grant
> In the end I would like to thank you my forum brothers and sisters for helping me at all the stages of my application.And may Allah also bless you with your Grants as well


congrates sistr wish u a safe journey remembr us in prayers


----------



## Abu_Yahya

khanash said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH...
> TODAY I GOT MY GRANT...
> my CO requested form 80 and 1221 for me and husband on 6th December along with the additional PCC from Saudi Arabia and UK... I uploaded the documents yesterday and asked her to remove the requirement for PCC and today she sent me the grant
> In the end I would like to thank you my forum brothers and sisters for helping me at all the stages of my application.And may Allah also bless you with your Grants as well


Congrats!
So it seems that 12 month background check is not applied to all applicants..
Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

tevta said:


> It's been a while since I've been following this forum and seen many people restless and worried about their grants. It took me about 18 months to get my grant and during that time I hardly ever contacted my CO, bothering them needlessly will only result wasting their time and may result in further delays. Folks, trust me whatever date and time Allah has selected for you is very best in your interest. Like I frontloaded my PCC/medical on 19th Sept and got a PCC/med call on 30th Sept, got a visa grant on 4th Nov and my employment contract expired on 20th Nov. Looking at these dates I came to a conclusion that do your best and leave everything on Allah without worrying too much. Best wishes for all those waiting for their grants.


Very well said!
Regards,


----------



## n3o

fadiexpart said:


> hello fellos,
> 
> 12-12-13
> 
> i am going to celebrate birthday for my medical (12-12-12) as it is mature one year old lad now.
> 
> i demand best wishes, gifts and you will be served with like and many more ...
> 
> cheers




I wish you recieved the golden email today :amen:


----------



## Mani2k

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Congratulations Buddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :cool2:


----------



## khans

mimran said:


> Probably post disappeared as per the forums rule (I guess) of not providing email due to spamming. Usually I have seen people gave email address like imran at gmail dot com, because automated tool cannot spam this address.
> 
> Could be one of the reasons. Iam not sure though


based on this logic my post number 7799 also contains an email ID so we should expect to get it erased on the next batch of cleaning, anyways


Congratulations to all who got their visas approved, but its like, "the king is dead, long live the king" your next round of anxiety is waiting in shape of settlement process, best wishes to all in that respect also


----------



## Steyn

bukhari said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks Each and Everyone.. Specially Shoaib, Shoaib Anwar, Zaki, mImran, Nuked, fadieexpert, imranali82, msvayani, logical_bug, roposh, abrar_warraich, waqar, Febregas and everyone else (sorry to forget to mention your names)
> It has been a roller coaster ride with you guys..!
> :bathbaby:


Congrats Bro! Really happy for you. You finally made it 

Now we demand you to change your picture and come up with an optimistic one 

Congrats and best wishes to imranali82 and khanash as well for their grants


----------



## khans

Can anybody help, how do I do a thread specific search, some time back I remember seeing a wonderful resume and a cover letter somewhere of a Business Analyst, I mostly browse this thread or appubabu's and it is some buried some where there can not locate it in all that pile of posts


----------



## bukhari

roposh said:


> WOW!!! Now this is some news ..
> Heartiest Congratulations brother!!!
> Wish you a very happy and successful life in Australia...
> So whern are you moving?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Thanks Roposh,
Am planning for 1st of July. unless i am able to find a job there..!


----------



## bukhari

Steyn said:


> Congrats Bro! Really happy for you. You finally made it
> 
> Now we demand you to change your picture and come up with an optimistic one
> 
> Congrats and best wishes to imranali82 and khanash as well for their grants


Thank you very much for wishes..
Sure let me take a snap specially for the portal.. in happy mood..


----------



## syeralia

fadiexpart said:


> hello fellos,
> 
> 12-12-13
> 
> i am going to celebrate birthday for my medical (12-12-12) as it is mature one year old lad now.
> 
> i demand best wishes, gifts and you will be served with like and many more ...
> 
> cheers


InshaAllah u will get the grant Very soon dear be optimistic


----------



## mimran

khans said:


> based on this logic my post number 7799 also contains an email ID so we should expect to get it erased on the next batch of cleaning, anyways
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who got their visas approved, but its like, "the king is dead, long live the king" your next round of anxiety is waiting in shape of settlement process, best wishes to all in that respect also


Thats why I said Iam not sure. Another logic that your post number 7799 is not deleted, could be the reason that it was overlooked by moderators. Moderators do a random checking of all the threads and its not confirmed that every time you violate some forums rules, they delete the post. They miss some posts too as they are also humans. 

Probably they have not automated cleanup process based on forum rules and do a manual checking randomly. Hope you got my point. Thats why some times if someone writes something in Roman Urdu, moderators ask the person not to use any other language other than English. But at many other times, we say Roman Urdu used by us and no moderator tell us to remove the post, so probably it gets overlooked by them. But it does not mean that we can use Roman Urdu as and when we wish, we are bound to get caught some time. Just like people usually speed and break lane change rules , but they dont always get fine, in case they fool the radar cameras or the police.


----------



## Avatar82

Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When Form 80 & 1221 are uploaded for all over 18 applicants, then why the link to complete the character assessment for this individual is appearing . . .
> 
> Do I need to check with the CO . . . a call may be . . . should I sit back & relax.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Bro my link for character assessment is still there since the 1st day although I had uploaded form 80 straight away but from attachment checklist option of applicant; my CO asked for certain details from form 80 in June'13 so I presume that it makes no difference it the link is there or not!


----------



## mimran

mimran said:


> Thats why I said Iam not sure. Another logic that your post number 7799 is not deleted, could be the reason that it was overlooked by moderators. Moderators do a random checking of all the threads and its not confirmed that every time you violate some forums rules, they delete the post. They miss some posts too as they are also humans.
> 
> Probably they have not automated cleanup process based on forum rules and do a manual checking randomly. Hope you got my point. Thats why some times if someone writes something in Roman Urdu, moderators ask the person not to use any other language other than English. But at many other times, we say Roman Urdu used by us and no moderator tell us to remove the post, so probably it gets overlooked by them. But it does not mean that we can use Roman Urdu as and when we wish, we are bound to get caught some time. Just like people usually speed and break lane change rules , but they dont always get fine, in case they fool the radar cameras or the police.


Its Rule#8 of Forum Rules

Do not post publicly in full or in part any pm's or emails sent to you

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Check Rule# 6 also

All posts on this site must be in English.Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.

--- But most of the times some people get away with it as it is overlooked by the moderators, but stil that is a rule


----------



## GoingDownUnder

gladiator007 said:


> No need to create immi acccount, just go to following link and check your application status..
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz
> 
> cheers


Thank you gladiator. Can you please also provide the link from where I can upload the documents.


----------



## bhura

Avatar82 said:


> Bro my link for character assessment is still there since the 1st day although I had uploaded form 80 straight away but from attachment checklist option of applicant; my CO asked for certain details from form 80 in June'13 so I presume that it makes no difference it the link is there or not!


Don't worry for that mine is still there.
Usually co annually delets this link


----------



## khanash

Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When Form 80 & 1221 are uploaded for all over 18 applicants, then why the link to complete the character assessment for this individual is appearing . . .
> 
> Do I need to check with the CO . . . a call may be . . . should I sit back & relax.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


don't worry ...the same happened with me when I uploaded form 80 and 1221 the link for character appeared and today after grant its gone 
I uploaded my forms day before yesterday and today at 5.30 am I got the grant


----------



## ahmed84

It has been several days since the new immigration system (ImmiAccount) has been up. But until now I can't import my application?! Many people seem able to do so. Also this link: 
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz Doesn't work for me too. 

I'm a patient guy in general but I must admit this is frustrating to some level. What do you advise?


----------



## Jango911

khanash said:


> don't worry ...the same happened with me when I uploaded form 80 and 1221 the link for character appeared and today after grant its gone
> I uploaded my forms day before yesterday and today at 5.30 am I got the grant


That is so pleasing to know KhanAsh and I'll be surely catching up with you in Adelaide some time soon and looking forward to use your HR skills to find a livelihood . . . Thanks MATE!!! 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## bukhari

I am planning to get the visa stamped..! don't know but i like the shiny page on my passport..!

p.s. hope everyone is satisfied by my pic now (SWAG)..


----------



## faheemzafar

*immiAccount !!*

has anyone tried to import application of category 175/176 to immiAccount ? 

There is no such option exists in the application type dropdown but the description on the main page says one can...

ImmiAccount


----------



## pakiapplicant123

bukhari said:


> I am planning to get the visa stamped..! don't know but i like the shiny page on my passport..!
> 
> p.s. hope everyone is satisfied by my pic now (SWAG)..


Hahahaha. So how far have you reached?


----------



## opfian

bukhari said:


> I am planning to get the visa stamped..! don't know but i like the shiny page on my passport..!
> 
> p.s. hope everyone is satisfied by my pic now (SWAG)..


It wont be pasted l like a sticker as we have in UAE or Saudi visa, AFAIK it will be a stamp wid kangroo


----------



## coolkhu

khanash said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH...
> TODAY I GOT MY GRANT...
> my CO requested form 80 and 1221 for me and husband on 6th December along with the additional PCC from Saudi Arabia and UK... I uploaded the documents yesterday and asked her to remove the requirement for PCC and today she sent me the grant
> In the end I would like to thank you my forum brothers and sisters for helping me at all the stages of my application.And may Allah also bless you with your Grants as well


Many Congrates, Alhumdullilah.

Best of Luck


----------



## coolkhu

faheemzafar said:


> has anyone tried to import application of category 175/176 to immiAccount ?
> 
> There is no such option exists in the application type dropdown but the description on the main page says one can...
> 
> ImmiAccount



I tried but not worked as not able to find 175/176.

Instead I used https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz for status check.


----------



## syeralia

waisay in last 3 days we have seen lots of grant lets see whose gonna break the ice in 189


----------



## khanash

Sara82 said:


> That is fantastic news! Many congratulations!
> 
> Just one question: are you an onshore applicant?
> 
> And Ameen to your prayer!


no offshore aplicant


----------



## millinium_bug

faheemzafar said:


> has anyone tried to import application of category 175/176 to immiAccount ?
> 
> There is no such option exists in the application type dropdown but the description on the main page says one can...
> 
> ImmiAccount


AOA Bro,
Use "General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887)" option to import your 175/176 case ..... 
i hope it will work for you 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## msvayani

*Yay!*

*ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.

This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.

I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.

eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


----------



## Abrar warriach

msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


Congrat man :tea: 
Wish you best of luckeace:


----------



## msohaibkhan

msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


Many congratulations arty:


----------



## roposh

msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


Great News!!! mashaAllah.. Congratulations!!! 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Dear All,
I am arriving in Melbourne on Jan 08, 2014. Have been looking for accomodation on gumtree, domain, facebook pages etc etc. 

It's really difficult to decide over internet. I'll appreciate if any of the forum members can help me in getting a room in or around Fawkner or anywhere in Melbourne for the first month.

Any help in this regard shall be highly appreciated.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## n3o

msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


Congratulations buddy. Keep in touch


----------



## Avatar82

syeralia said:


> waisay in last 3 days we have seen lots of grant lets see whose gonna break the ice in 189


yup right! another one today...
I am sure that Jan - Mar 2014 period would be happening months for 189ners Insha Allah


----------



## syeralia

msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


Congrates dear


----------



## syeralia

Avatar82 said:


> yup right! another one today...
> I am sure that Jan - Mar 2014 period would be happening months for 189ners Insha Allah


InshaAllah there will b raining of Grants for 189ers in Jan to March InshaAllah


----------



## Jango911

msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


All the best MATE!!! eace:


----------



## amirbilal

Hi All,

I have just received positive assessment from ACS as stated below.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Science) from XXXXXX completed August 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

*The following employment after March 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*

Now it states that they have not considered my first 2 years of experience even though my education is stated to be comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

*Can someone please shed some light on this, maybe I should reply them for reconsideration?
*
Thank for you valuable time.
regards,


----------



## syeralia

amirbilal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received positive assessment from ACS as stated below.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Science) from XXXXXX completed August 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> *The following employment after March 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*
> 
> Now it states that they have not considered my first 2 years of experience even though my education is stated to be comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> *Can someone please shed some light on this, maybe I should reply them for reconsideration?
> *
> Thank for you valuable time.
> regards,


Yesterday i read on any of the thread that some one got rejected b/c the out come state that the expereince count after 2012 and that person completed his education in 2008 and hee calculate his exp from 2008 
u better to calculate ur exp from the date ur Out come state


----------



## bukhari

msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


Mubarakain..! :bump2:


----------



## bukhari

usman1984 said:


> Hahahaha. So how far have you reached?


Downloaded form 1405.. will be sending it to consulate in a day or two..


----------



## Abu_Yahya

msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


Congrats!
You must be relieved now after that long wait. 
Regards,


----------



## exxpat

*Re: ACS Assessment*



amirbilal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received positive assessment from ACS as stated below.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Science) from XXXXXX completed August 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> *The following employment after March 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*
> 
> Now it states that they have not considered my first 2 years of experience even though my education is stated to be comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> *Can someone please shed some light on this, maybe I should reply them for reconsideration?
> *
> Thank for you valuable time.
> regards,


Dear Bilal,
Based on the information you shared, my assessment is that you didn't specify the job duties/description, for your first two years, in line with the courses you undertook in your final degree. ACS assesses experience based on the roles & responsibilities mentioned in the experience letter and maps them to the duties specified in occupation list against the job code. Your (degree) courses should also be aligned with your job code.

They assessed your education comparable to an AQF bachelor because the courses you took, were good enough. But your first two years experience may have sounded irrelevant due to the content of your experience letter. Try comparing your approved exp. letter content with the one in first 2 year letters. 

If you still believe, the above reasoning doesnt apply to your case and you do need to claim points for your experience, then go for re-assessment and check with them if you can send them a new, detailed experience letter with a pattern which mentions:

- From DATE to TO-Date
- Full/Part time employed
- Number of hours worked per week
- Designation held
- Salary withdrawn (if possible)
- A list of duties you performed (try to bullet each responsibility)
- Contact details of HR

All the best


----------



## amirbilal

exxpat said:


> Dear Bilal,
> Based on the information you shared, my assessment is that you didn't specify the job duties/description, for your first two years, in line with the courses you undertook in your final degree. ACS assesses experience based on the roles & responsibilities mentioned in the experience letter and maps them to the duties specified in occupation list against the job code. Your (degree) courses should also be aligned with your job code.
> 
> They assessed your education comparable to an AQF bachelor because the courses you took, were good enough. But your first two years experience may have sounded irrelevant due to the content of your experience letter. Try comparing your approved exp. letter content with the one in first 2 year letters.
> 
> If you still believe, the above reasoning doesnt apply to your case and you do need to claim points for your experience, then go for re-assessment and check with them if you can send them a new, detailed experience letter with a pattern which mentions:
> 
> - From DATE to TO-Date
> - Full/Part time employed
> - Number of hours worked per week
> - Designation held
> - Salary withdrawn (if possible)
> - A list of duties you performed (try to bullet each responsibility)
> - Contact details of HR
> 
> All the best


Thanks for the feedback. It is not like that as there are so many people for whom they are deducting 2 years or 4 years the same way. But I have not found any authentic or logical reason for it till now.


----------



## Waqarali20005

msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


Masha Allah,


----------



## fadiexpart

msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:



Maza A gaya baadshahoo.... Bohat bohat mubarik ho aap ko ....


May Allah keep you in blessings ..amen

regards


----------



## SMShoaib

msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


Congratulation Bro for your grant and all the best for your future :happy:


----------



## skhan123

Hello everyone. Im seeing a lot of buzz with people getting grants all over. All the best for those who got it already and hope the ones who didnt to receive them quickly.

I just wanted to ask a general opinion from everyone who has done some research already as to which bank did you people choose in terms of all aspects .. no monthly charges, high availability of ATMs, good customer service repute etc. Personally, I have a tendency towards NAB or Citibank.


----------



## masimshehzad

Socialization will always help.
I will suggest some gatherup, so we may like to socialize and get benefits from each other.
Lahore-I will suggest some place at sunday night at MM alam road.
Give any suggestion for avenue particularly a place that has negligible charges so everyone can attend easily.


----------



## opfian

msvayani said:


> ALHAMDOLILLAH! Got IMMI Grant Notification today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


Mubarakaaan!!! 

Every grant message makes me feel; I am moving closer to my grant!!


----------



## bukhari

masimshehzad said:


> Socialization will always help.
> I will suggest some gatherup, so we may like to socialize and get benefits from each other.
> Lahore-I will suggest some place at sunday night at MM alam road.
> Give any suggestion for avenue particularly a place that has negligible charges so everyone can attend easily.


am in!


----------



## syeralia

opfian said:


> Mubarakaaan!!!
> 
> Every grant message makes me feel; I am moving closer to my grant!!


ya same is my position although iam so far if compare with you but God Knows Who got first Just Pray for every one for speedy Grants


----------



## kashifhameed45

msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


Congratulation Bro,
Best of luck with your upcoming days.
pray for us also


----------



## amirbilal

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro for your grant and all the best for your future :happy:


Dear SMShoaib,

What is this spreadsheet about (in your signature)?

regards,


----------



## amirbilal

Dear All,

I am planning to apply for visa without kids and spouse just to minimize the financial risk (500 thousand almost).

In case I get the visa alone then what are the possibilities to apply visa for my spouse and kids? Would it cost more than what it would cost when I am applying their Visa with my 189 application?

Looking forward to kind advice on this.


----------



## saghirq

i agree with ur suggesstion of gathering. i lives near MM alam road.. you can contact me at [email protected]
cell: 0300-7343513
also plz send ur contact info and email.

saghir


----------



## msohaibkhan

amirbilal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for visa without kids and spouse just to minimize the financial risk (500 thousand almost).
> 
> In case I get the visa alone then what are the possibilities to apply visa for my spouse and kids? Would it cost more than what it would cost when I am applying their Visa with my 189 application?
> 
> Looking forward to kind advice on this.


It would cost more to you later. Further, who knows if DIBP changes the rules and make the family visas more diifficult to obtain by tightening the criteria or by increasing the processing time. Afterall, we are doing immigration for family, so whats the use if we have to live there alone.

One more adverse thing is that the visa process for spouse and kids could last for an year (if applied separately by you after landing/settling in Australia).

So brother, my suggestion would be to include family in the immigration application. This will be fast and hasle free, however the cost is too high. Treat this cost as an investment which will definitely pay in the future Insha'Allah.


----------



## emran

Congratulation to everyone for their grants. 

I have also received the Invitation today to apply for Visa in WA for 190 subclass. Hopefully will be lodging the application before Christmas...


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Guys,

I applied on 6th Nov, received an email from Team 13 on 27 Nov asking for Form 80 & 1221 for me and my wife and it was mentioned in the mail that CO was still to be allocated (I am going to submit these forms in couple of days).
I noticed today that my evisa page is updated for medical exam as "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." 
As I understand this message only appears once CO has reviewed the medical exams results and found them satisfactory.
So should I assume that I have been assigned a CO and there is progress in my case? 
Regards,


----------



## cyberkidpk

Hello guys

I have front loaded my medical and pcc on 26th nov
And after 14 days ... The medical link has disappeared meaning that it has been finalized.

Still no CO has been assigned
I lodged my 190 on 30th oct and submitted all possible documents.

One more thing is that i traveled back to pakistan from uae for 15 days (23th nov to 10th dec). Should i mention it through an updated form 80 ??
As my uploaded form 80 was filled before i went to pakistan

Any advice ??


----------



## amirbilal

masimshehzad said:


> Socialization will always help.
> I will suggest some gatherup, so we may like to socialize and get benefits from each other.
> Lahore-I will suggest some place at sunday night at MM alam road.
> Give any suggestion for avenue particularly a place that has negligible charges so everyone can attend easily.


Asim,

A get2gather is a real nice idea. It will help a lot of us by sharing knowledge and experiences with each other. I am up for it and lets us see who else is up.

Anyone interested please reply asap. I am just listing down the people who are interested and will send a message to all when there is something finalized.

Best regards,


----------



## adnan qadir

I need guidance relating to below mentioned FAQ

Will I be asked to have a police check?
If you are older than 16 years of age, and have lived for one year or more of the last 10 years in any of the countries listed below, you will be asked to get a police check from each of those countries.

What about the people who have lived/living in the country which is not mentioned in the list attached to the above FAQ?


----------



## syeralia

cyberkidpk said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I have front loaded my medical and pcc on 26th nov
> And after 14 days ... The medical link has disappeared meaning that it has been finalized.
> 
> Still no CO has been assigned
> I lodged my 190 on 30th oct and submitted all possible documents.
> 
> One more thing is that i traveled back to pakistan from uae for 15 days (23th nov to 10th dec). Should i mention it through an updated form 80 ??
> As my uploaded form 80 was filled before i went to pakistan
> 
> Any advice ??


Yes you have to mention each and every thing if CO get the impression that you have hide some thing or any thing more than u have it will cause the adverse effect on ur CASE


----------



## cyberkidpk

syeralia said:


> Yes you have to mention each and every thing if CO get the impression that you have hide some thing or any thing more than u have it will cause the adverse effect on ur CASE


I will wait for the CO to be allocated and then will share that i went for the vacations.


----------



## RockerX

Many many congrats  Very well done. All the best for the future.

Regards,

RX



msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


----------



## Abrar warriach

Still Waiting :flock::flock::flock:


----------



## fabregas

Abrar warriach said:


> Still Waiting :flock::flock::flock:


me too


----------



## fabregas

Abrar warriach said:


> Still Waiting :flock::flock::flock:


btw, what do you think when will we get the grant?


----------



## Abrar warriach

fabregas said:


> btw, what do you think when will we get the grant?


I belive that we will get by the end of this month InshAllaha


----------



## hamzanajam

Meds Finalized today. Waiting for the grant now Inshallah. Fingers crossed.


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi i have a query
as per FAQ available on website

Will I be asked to have a police check?
If you are older than 16 years of age, and have lived for one year or more of the last 10 years in any of the countries listed below, you will be asked to get a police check from each of those countries.

what if the country where onw is living/lived doesnt appear in this list. Do he still need a pcc?


----------



## syeralia

Abrar warriach said:


> I belive that we will get by the end of this month InshAllaha


InshaAllah


----------



## imranali82

msvayani said:


> *ALHAMDOLILLAH!* Got *IMMI Grant Notification* today, precisely at 9:33AM.
> 
> This 553 days long journey finally came to an end. The feeling is so special today as I went through all the stages successfully without any help from the agent. Special thanks to all my forum friends/moderators, without them this could not be possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated with my personal experiences. For those who are interested, my initial entry date is 17-July-2014.
> 
> eace::dance::thumb::whoo:


Congratulations... splendid news... best of luck for future


----------



## imranali82

bukhari said:


> am in!


Consider me in too...


----------



## imranali82

amirbilal said:


> Asim,
> 
> A get2gather is a real nice idea. It will help a lot of us by sharing knowledge and experiences with each other. I am up for it and lets us see who else is up.
> 
> Anyone interested please reply asap. I am just listing down the people who are interested and will send a message to all when there is something finalized.
> 
> Best regards,


consider me as well... 0 three hundered 8110932 kindly sms when plan finalized...


----------



## Steyn

bukhari said:


> I am planning to get the visa stamped..! don't know but i like the shiny page on my passport..!
> 
> p.s. hope everyone is satisfied by my pic now (SWAG)..


That's more like it. I like this angry young man attitude


----------



## masimshehzad

Lets make some lsit of interested peoeple here and list them here.


----------



## coolkhu

amirbilal said:


> Dear SMShoaib,
> 
> What is this spreadsheet about (in your signature)?
> 
> regards,


It contains the status of all Pakistani applicants from few years back till date..those who shared their dates and info.


----------



## emran

How can I add my timeline in the spreadsheet?


----------



## saghirq

hello expats need ur thoughts
i have applied 190 and for spouse english requirement i decided to pay the fee when asked.but now i came to know a letter from college/university stating medium of study is english will work.my wife has studied just school level, so a certificate from school will also work.plz suggest if it had worked for anyone before.


----------



## SMShoaib

emran said:


> How can I add my timeline in the spreadsheet?


timeline added


----------



## emran

SMShoaib said:


> timeline added


Thanks Bro...


----------



## Abrar warriach

saghirq said:


> hello expats need ur thoughts
> i have applied 190 and for spouse english requirement i decided to pay the fee when asked.but now i came to know a letter from college/university stating medium of study is english will work.my wife has studied just school level, so a certificate from school will also work.plz suggest if it had worked for anyone before.


It depends, if she has done O level then she is fine. just a leeter will do it...


----------



## Rizwan125

*EOI 233512 Mechanical Engineer*

Dear Experts,

I have submitted EOI for 489 skilled Family Sponsered Provisonal visa(South Australia) as Mechanical Engineer-233512

How much i have to wait to get invited?

Total Ceiling Slot 2040
Visa Issued 751

Although 489 is processing at very low rate still there is hope..

Any expert opinion about timeframe

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## SMShoaib

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 489 skilled Family Sponsered Provisonal visa(South Australia) as Mechanical Engineer-233512
> 
> How much i have to wait to get invited?
> 
> Total Ceiling Slot 2040
> Visa Issued 751
> 
> Although 489 is processing at very low rate still there is hope..
> 
> Any expert opinion about timeframe
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rizwan


There is very high chance that you will get invitation in the next round which will held on 16-12-13.
You may find the result of 2-12-13 at this location.
SkillSelect


----------



## Croat

yxz


----------



## Rizwan125

SMShoaib said:


> There is very high chance that you will get invitation in the next round which will held on 16-12-13.
> You may find the result of 2-12-13 at this location.
> SkillSelect


Dear Shoaib,

Chances are high but seats are very limited...?
secondly i am unable to find even a single link that points how seats are allocated on occupational basis especially 489 provisional sponsered???

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## cyberkidpk

Hello guys

How you know that your medical been finalized ?
My ORGANIZE YOUR MEDICAL LINK has disappeared
And now its written
NO MEDICAL IS REQUIRED BASED ON THE INFORMATION RECEIVED BY DEPARTMANT

i do not have been assigned a CO yet


----------



## muneer.t

Hi Guys

Had a bad day today...after waiting 3 hours at Suprintendant Police office, the honourable SP saab was busy in a meeting so didn't sign the PCC today.....khair...long story...
Had my meds done on 6th Decmber and were uploaded by 11th December by IOM...fingers crossed....

Regards


----------



## muneer.t

My application page status shows that "Medicals Received".......what is generally the time within which they finalize the medicals? any idea?


----------



## raheel78

cyberkidpk said:


> Hello guys
> 
> How you know that your medical been finalized ?
> My ORGANIZE YOUR MEDICAL LINK has disappeared
> And now its written
> NO MEDICAL IS REQUIRED BASED ON THE INFORMATION RECEIVED BY DEPARTMANT
> 
> i do not have been assigned a CO yet



Hello, can you tell me which link you have used to see the medical status? The link I have is not working!

Please share the link, thanks.


----------



## cyberkidpk

raheel78 said:


> Hello, can you tell me which link you have used to see the medical status? The link I have is not working!
> 
> Please share the link, thanks.


It was appearing on my immi account
And disappeared 14days after my medical

Its the same page which you use to upload scanned documents

Hope that helped


----------



## nuked

skhan123 said:


> Hello everyone. Im seeing a lot of buzz with people getting grants all over. All the best for those who got it already and hope the ones who didnt to receive them quickly.
> 
> I just wanted to ask a general opinion from everyone who has done some research already as to which bank did you people choose in terms of all aspects .. no monthly charges, high availability of ATMs, good customer service repute etc. Personally, I have a tendency towards NAB or Citibank.


All banks are great here, but as for people I have been dealing with most of them have atleast one account with common wealth bank. NAB is not bad either.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Guys,
I need some help related to Form 80.
Q4 Did you use the passport at Q1 to travel to Aus? - I never traveled to Aus, so should leave it blank?
Q51 Parent - When did this parent have this nationality? - My father was born in India and migrated to Pakistan in 1952, but there is no document of nationality for that date. His first passport was issued in 1974 (when passports started to issue in Pak). What date should I mention here?
Regards,


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi Guyz,

My Medical uploaded on 04 Dec 2013 and e Medical site (https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient) displays the status as 'Completed'. Please suggest whether the status will change on this site to 'Finalized' or will always remains as 'Completed', as i have lodged paper based application and have no TRN# to check on EVisa page.

Thanks


----------



## noixe

Hi Guys, 

Alhamdulillah by Allah's grace i got my Grant on the 12th of December, 2013. This was my 190 application as my 189 application is still undergoing security checks. I have now withdrawn my 189 application. My 190 also went through security checks, but the 190security checks are carried out quicker i guess. Anyway, here is my timeline for my 190 application.

EOI lodged- 2nd July 2013 (NSW)
Invitation- 17th July 2013 
Application lodged- 12th August 2013
Case Officer Assigned- 17th September 2013 (Team 2 Adelaide, initials: RF)
Visa granted- 12th December 2013

My situation was a little different, where i'm an onshore resident living in Sydney for 5 years, while my dependant (wife) was an off-shore applicant as she works in Etihad in Abu Dhabi. Very happy and relieved with the visa being granted Alhamdulillah. Wish everyone who's applied for Aussie PR a speedy grant  Any questions, inbox me. Any questions regarding Sydney, inbox me, or write here, and i'll try to be as regular as possible with my replies. I'm on holidays these days in Pakistan, and am returning to sydney on the 8th of January inshallah.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

noixe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah by Allah's grace i got my Grant on the 12th of December, 2013. This was my 190 application as my 189 application is still undergoing security checks. I have now withdrawn my 189 application. My 190 also went through security checks, but the 190security checks are carried out quicker i guess. Anyway, here is my timeline for my 190 application.
> 
> EOI lodged- 2nd July 2013 (NSW)
> Invitation- 17th July 2013
> Application lodged- 12th August 2013
> Case Officer Assigned- 17th September 2013 (Team 2 Adelaide, initials: RF)
> Visa granted- 12th December 2013
> 
> My situation was a little different, where i'm an onshore resident living in Sydney for 5 years, while my dependant (wife) was an off-shore applicant as she works in Etihad in Abu Dhabi. Very happy and relieved with the visa being granted Alhamdulillah. Wish everyone who's applied for Aussie PR a speedy grant  Any questions, inbox me. Any questions regarding Sydney, inbox me, or write here, and i'll try to be as regular as possible with my replies. I'm on holidays these days in Pakistan, and am returning to sydney on the 8th of January inshallah.


Hi noixe,
Great News! 
Congrats!
Every Pakistani grant gives us hope that we also gonna get it soon inshaALLAH
Regards,


----------



## msaeed

Hello Guys..

I will really appreciate if any one can assist me as I am lodging my 190 visa application and would like to know what documents I need to upload for the same..I am not using agent so I have to do a lot of research and reading before any next step to avoid any mistake..

During the online application no doc or attachment was asked so I assume once I submit it then I have to upload the docs.

What documents are mandatory to upload and what are optional..I have with me my BS degree..transcripts..Experience letters from companies..salary slips and bank statements only for the period I am claiming points for..

I have worked in Pakistan from 2003 till 2007 and then in Abu DHabi from 2007 till now..I did not claim any points for Pakistan experience but mentioned it as we have to mentioned the work done in last 10 years, will CO verify that experience also..I have experience letter from that company but don't have salary slips or bank statement..

What other things are good to upload with the application before CO is allocated, is it a good idea to do PCC and medical now and front load them or wait fro CO..

Please give your thoughts and share your experience...


----------



## opfian

noixe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah by Allah's grace i got my Grant on the 12th of December, 2013. This was my 190 application as my 189 application is still undergoing security checks. I have now withdrawn my 189 application. My 190 also went through security checks, but the 190security checks are carried out quicker i guess. Anyway, here is my timeline for my 190 application.
> 
> EOI lodged- 2nd July 2013 (NSW)
> Invitation- 17th July 2013
> Application lodged- 12th August 2013
> Case Officer Assigned- 17th September 2013 (Team 2 Adelaide, initials: RF)
> Visa granted- 12th December 2013
> 
> My situation was a little different, where i'm an onshore resident living in Sydney for 5 years, while my dependant (wife) was an off-shore applicant as she works in Etihad in Abu Dhabi. Very happy and relieved with the visa being granted Alhamdulillah. Wish everyone who's applied for Aussie PR a speedy grant  Any questions, inbox me. Any questions regarding Sydney, inbox me, or write here, and i'll try to be as regular as possible with my replies. I'm on holidays these days in Pakistan, and am returning to sydney on the 8th of January inshallah.


Congratulations mabrook!! 

Why you withdrew 189? It could have got approved anytime thus giving you freedom to live anywhere in Australia (its my opinion). 

Please share yours!!


----------



## syeralia

noixe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah by Allah's grace i got my Grant on the 12th of December, 2013. This was my 190 application as my 189 application is still undergoing security checks. I have now withdrawn my 189 application. My 190 also went through security checks, but the 190security checks are carried out quicker i guess. Anyway, here is my timeline for my 190 application.
> 
> EOI lodged- 2nd July 2013 (NSW)
> Invitation- 17th July 2013
> Application lodged- 12th August 2013
> Case Officer Assigned- 17th September 2013 (Team 2 Adelaide, initials: RF)
> Visa granted- 12th December 2013
> 
> My situation was a little different, where i'm an onshore resident living in Sydney for 5 years, while my dependant (wife) was an off-shore applicant as she works in Ed in Abu Dhabi. Very happy and relieved with the visa being granted Alhamdulillah. Wish everyone who's applied for Aussie PR a speedy grant  Any questions, inbox me. Any questions regarding Sydney, inbox me, or write here, and i'll try to be as regular as possible with my replies. I'm on holidays these days in Pakistan, and am returning to sydney on the 8th of January inshallah.






congrates dear


----------



## noixe

opfian said:


> Congratulations mabrook!!
> 
> Why you withdrew 189? It could have got approved anytime thus giving you freedom to live anywhere in Australia (its my opinion).
> 
> Please share yours!!


Thanks! Not interested in moving anywhere but NSW. Also, i already have a full-time job in Sydney, and i don't intend on moving jobs or states, so 190 is good enough for me. Yeah i guess i could've carried on with my 189 application as well, given that i Had applied for that earlier than the 190, but whatever. 

With the 190, if you don't land a job after 6 months of moving on the 190, you can hand in a request to waiver state-specific residential requirements given you have landed a job in some other state.


----------



## Desi Munda

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> My Medical uploaded on 04 Dec 2013 and e Medical site (https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient) displays the status as 'Completed'. Please suggest whether the status will change on this site to 'Finalized' or will always remains as 'Completed', as i have lodged paper based application and have no TRN# to check on EVisa page.
> 
> Thanks


Can any member answer this please?


----------



## msaeed

Hello Guys..

I will really appreciate if any one can assist me as I am lodging my 190 visa application and would like to know what documents I need to upload for the same..I am not using agent so I have to do a lot of research and reading before any next step to avoid any mistake..

During the online application no doc or attachment was asked so I assume once I submit it then I have to upload the docs.

What documents are mandatory to upload and what are optional..I have with me my BS degree..transcripts..Experience letters from companies..salary slips and bank statements only for the period I am claiming points for..

I have worked in Pakistan from 2003 till 2007 and then in Abu DHabi from 2007 till now..I did not claim any points for Pakistan experience but mentioned it as we have to mentioned the work done in last 10 years, will CO verify that experience also..I have experience letter from that company but don't have salary slips or bank statement..

What other things are good to upload with the application before CO is allocated, is it a good idea to do PCC and medical now and front load them or wait fro CO..

Please give your thoughts and share your experience...


----------



## msohaibkhan

noixe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah by Allah's grace i got my Grant on the 12th of December, 2013. This was my 190 application as my 189 application is still undergoing security checks. I have now withdrawn my 189 application. My 190 also went through security checks, but the 190security checks are carried out quicker i guess. Anyway, here is my timeline for my 190 application.
> 
> EOI lodged- 2nd July 2013 (NSW)
> Invitation- 17th July 2013
> Application lodged- 12th August 2013
> Case Officer Assigned- 17th September 2013 (Team 2 Adelaide, initials: RF)
> Visa granted- 12th December 2013
> 
> My situation was a little different, where i'm an onshore resident living in Sydney for 5 years, while my dependant (wife) was an off-shore applicant as she works in Etihad in Abu Dhabi. Very happy and relieved with the visa being granted Alhamdulillah. Wish everyone who's applied for Aussie PR a speedy grant  Any questions, inbox me. Any questions regarding Sydney, inbox me, or write here, and i'll try to be as regular as possible with my replies. I'm on holidays these days in Pakistan, and am returning to sydney on the 8th of January inshallah.


Many congrats my brother. Wish u all the best for the future


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

noixe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah by Allah's grace i got my Grant on the 12th of December, 2013. This was my 190 application as my 189 application is still undergoing security checks. I have now withdrawn my 189 application. My 190 also went through security checks, but the 190security checks are carried out quicker i guess. Anyway, here is my timeline for my 190 application.
> 
> EOI lodged- 2nd July 2013 (NSW)
> Invitation- 17th July 2013
> Application lodged- 12th August 2013
> Case Officer Assigned- 17th September 2013 (Team 2 Adelaide, initials: RF)
> Visa granted- 12th December 2013
> 
> My situation was a little different, where i'm an onshore resident living in Sydney for 5 years, while my dependant (wife) was an off-shore applicant as she works in Etihad in Abu Dhabi. Very happy and relieved with the visa being granted Alhamdulillah. Wish everyone who's applied for Aussie PR a speedy grant  Any questions, inbox me. Any questions regarding Sydney, inbox me, or write here, and i'll try to be as regular as possible with my replies. I'm on holidays these days in Pakistan, and am returning to sydney on the 8th of January inshallah.



Congratulations !!!!! what is your profession dear !!!


----------



## masimshehzad

*Venue*

I will suggest a get-together.
People residing in Lahore can have a gettogether in MMALAM road, as its almost in centre.
I will suggest Gloria Jeans because of small price rather any Hotel.
Sunday 6-7 PM is appropriate time.





masimshehzad said:


> Socialization will always help.
> I will suggest some gatherup, so we may like to socialize and get benefits from each other.
> Lahore-I will suggest some place at sunday night at MM alam road.
> Give any suggestion for avenue particularly a place that has negligible charges so everyone can attend easily.


----------



## noixe

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Congratulations !!!!! what is your profession dear !!!


An accountant contracts


----------



## syeralia

Any Grants for today


----------



## Rizwan125

*16 Dec Invitation Ended?*

This Round (16-12-13) invitation has been ended or still there is any hope regarding 489 F.S 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)???

Your Expert Opinion


----------



## Jango911

Hey Guys,

No SS GRANTS . . . whats is happening . . . guess COs are availing XMAS leaves :sad:

Br JaNgZ


----------



## fabregas

A Pakistani bro got his grant today...
HR applicants where are you now?? - Page 1518


----------



## syeralia

Any one know about Pakistani 189er other then those who r register in Expat forum not even a single grant for 189er getting frustate


----------



## Abrar warriach

*Still Waiting*

:ranger:


----------



## gladiator007

Jango911 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> No SS GRANTS . . . whats is happening . . . guess COs are availing XMAS leaves :sad:
> 
> Br JaNgZ


My cousin's medical for SS 176 got finalized on 9th October, but grant is still awaited. She has sent a follow up email to CO one week before, but still no response.


----------



## fabregas

gladiator007 said:


> My cousin's medical for SS 176 got finalized on 9th October, but grant is still awaited. She has sent a follow up email to CO one week before, but still no response.


Did CO requested Medicals or she Front loaded it..?


----------



## fabregas

Abrar warriach said:


> :ranger:


have you contacted your CO..?...My CO is not replying to my status emails


----------



## Jango911

gladiator007 said:


> My cousin's medical for SS 176 got finalized on 9th October, but grant is still awaited. She has sent a follow up email to CO one week before, but still no response.


Thz Glad . . . guess no use to send an email to CO


----------



## gladiator007

fabregas said:


> Did CO requested Medicals or she Front loaded it..?


No her CO has requested medical after approximately 16 months. She has lodged her online application last year May. Following is her timeline:

Online Application Lodged May-12
CO assigned	Jun-12
Further Documents Requested	Jun-12
Medical Call	Aug-13
Medical Done	Sep-13
Medical Received by DIAC 28 Sep-13
Medical Finalized	10 - Oct-13
Visa Granted	Still awaited

Followup email sent to CO on December 2, still no response from him.


----------



## fabregas

gladiator007 said:


> No her CO has requested medical after approximately 16 months. She has lodged her online application last year May. Following is her timeline:
> 
> Online Application Lodged May-12
> CO assigned	Jun-12
> Further Documents Requested	Jun-12
> Medical Call	Aug-13
> Medical Done	Sep-13
> Medical Received by DIAC 28 Sep-13
> Medical Finalized	10 - Oct-13
> Visa Granted	Still awaited
> 
> Followup email sent to CO on December 2, still no response from him.


Strange bro..Tell her to use "Contact the Department" Link at the bottom of status inquiry page to contact the CO...I used it whenever my CO didn't reply my status emails..
I am also thinking about using that link after 30 days of my medicals finalization which would be on friday..


----------



## gladiator007

fabregas said:


> Strange bro..Tell her to use "Contact the Department" Link at the bottom of status inquiry page to contact the CO...I used it whenever my CO didn't reply my status emails..
> I am also thinking about using that link after 30 days of my medicals finalization which would be on friday..


Will they respond to it if contact department using that link?


----------



## fabregas

gladiator007 said:


> Will they respond to it if contact department using that link?


yes I think they are there to supervise the CO's..I always got a quick response whenever I used it..As its been more than 2 months of medicals finalization in your Cousin's case, I would recommend you to use this link..


----------



## Abrar warriach

fabregas said:


> have you contacted your CO..?...My CO is not replying to my status emails


No I did not contact him yet, i am hopeful that by the end of this week, we all have a good news InshaAllha :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gladiator007

fabregas said:


> yes I think they are there to supervise the CO's..I always got a quick response whenever I used it..As its been more than 2 months of medicals finalization in your Cousin's case, I would recommend you to use this link..


okies thank you dear.


----------



## Jango911

Abrar warriach said:


> No I did not contact him yet, i am hopeful that by the end of this week, we all have a good news InshaAllha :fingerscrossed:


Yes I am quite optimistic too about it . . . hopefully


----------



## fabregas

Abrar warriach said:


> No I did not contact him yet, i am hopeful that by the end of this week, we all have a good news InshaAllha :fingerscrossed:


Insha-Allah


----------



## wahjeewah

Desi Munda said:


> I just saw that in my email case officer has not mentioned the HAP id (Health identifier) in any of the 4 pdf files i received. Any idea where it is mentioned, as i think that it is required for Medical.


Dear Desi Munda,

Can you please tell me that how did you finally get your HAP ID?

Regards,


----------



## Jango911

Can anybody tell my CO I need it before the BOXING DAY!!! :Boxing:


----------



## gladiator007

wahjeewah said:


> Dear Desi Munda,
> 
> Can you please tell me that how did you finally get your HAP ID?
> 
> Regards,


brother
just take print outs of your medical email received by CO, to IOM centre, they will themselves get it solved. So nothing to get worry.


----------



## bhashmi

noixe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah by Allah's grace i got my Grant on the 12th of December, 2013. This was my 190 application as my 189 application is still undergoing security checks. I have now withdrawn my 189 application. My 190 also went through security checks, but the 190security checks are carried out quicker i guess. Anyway, here is my timeline for my 190 application.
> 
> EOI lodged- 2nd July 2013 (NSW)
> Invitation- 17th July 2013
> Application lodged- 12th August 2013
> Case Officer Assigned- 17th September 2013 (Team 2 Adelaide, initials: RF)
> Visa granted- 12th December 2013
> 
> My situation was a little different, where i'm an onshore resident living in Sydney for 5 years, while my dependant (wife) was an off-shore applicant as she works in Etihad in Abu Dhabi. Very happy and relieved with the visa being granted Alhamdulillah. Wish everyone who's applied for Aussie PR a speedy grant  Any questions, inbox me. Any questions regarding Sydney, inbox me, or write here, and i'll try to be as regular as possible with my replies. I'm on holidays these days in Pakistan, and am returning to sydney on the 8th of January inshallah.


Congrats. buddy. My application is also assigned to the same CO. I don't know when she is gonna send me this great email


----------



## msvayani

As I have got the visa grant recently, I am going for the visa label.

Actually, there is no need to do this... but I think it is better to got it in the passport so you don't need to carry your A-4 printed visa paper with you all the time and it gives peace of mind.

And of course, it looks more cool when you have so many visa labels on your passport


----------



## wahjeewah

gladiator007 said:


> brother
> just take print outs of your medical email received by CO, to IOM centre, they will themselves get it solved. So nothing to get worry.


Brother,

They do not give appointment without HAP ID. I would really appreciate how did applicants with paper-based application got HAP ID when it was not provided i email by CO when he asked for health check...


----------



## bhura

wahjeewah said:


> Brother,
> 
> They do not give appointment without HAP ID. I would really appreciate how did applicants with paper-based application got HAP ID when it was not provided i email by CO when he asked for health check...


Hi
Click on "organize your medicals " link below each applicant fill in some basic information and then you will get a two page printout with HAAP I'd

Regards
Bhura lal


----------



## wahjeewah

bhura said:


> Hi
> Click on "organize your medicals " link below each applicant fill in some basic information and then you will get a two page printout with HAAP I'd
> 
> Regards
> Bhura lal


Paper based application


----------



## Jango911

wahjeewah said:


> Paper based application


Wahjeewah,

Guess a call to your CO would do:fingerscrossed:

All the best!

Nr, JaNgZ


----------



## bhashmi

My family medical and PCC uploaded last week. when should I expect the outcome of my application? I added my family as non-migrating dependent.


----------



## syeralia

Abrar warriach said:


> No I did not contact him yet, i am hopeful that by the end of this week, we all have a good news InshaAllha :fingerscrossed:


InshaAllah


----------



## Desi Munda

wahjeewah said:


> Dear Desi Munda,
> 
> Can you please tell me that how did you finally get your HAP ID?
> 
> Regards,


I emailed to case officer and he replied with HAP ID. I then noticed that in 'Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf' file it was already mentioned in below format.

HEALTH REQUIREMENTS
Name Date of Birth HAPID (7 digit)

Thanks


----------



## wahjeewah

Desi Munda said:


> I emailed to case officer and he replied with HAP ID. I then noticed that in 'Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf' file it was already mentioned in below format.
> 
> HEALTH REQUIREMENTS
> Name Date of Birth HAPID (7 digit)
> 
> Thanks


Can you please tell the file name?


----------



## fabregas

wahjeewah said:


> Can you please tell the file name?


The file name would be "REQUEST FOR INFORMATION - DETAILED INFORMATION.pdf"


----------



## wahjeewah

Thanks for the help brother. But for me that file does not even mention the names


----------



## fabregas

wahjeewah said:


> Thanks for the help brother. But for me that file does not even mention the names


Then you have no option just to email your CO and ask him about HAPID


----------



## wahjeewah

fabregas said:


> Then you have no option just to email your CO and ask him about HAPID


Thanks brothers, I have already done that and waiting for his/her reply since last 3 days...


----------



## noixe

msvayani said:


> As I have got the visa grant recently, I am going for the visa label.
> 
> Actually, there is no need to do this... but I think it is better to got it in the passport so you don't need to carry your A-4 printed visa paper with you all the time and it gives peace of mind.
> 
> And of course, it looks more cool when you have so many visa labels on your passport


congrats on your grant MS! I got my grant the same day  Where you gonna go get the visa label from though? I'm in pakistan these days on holidays, and i was thinking of getting it done as well. Do i need to send my passport to the Embassy/Consulate?


----------



## SMShoaib

*Obtaining HAP ID*
To obtain HAP ID, email your details to this address, irrespective to paper based or online applicant:
[email protected]

Normally they respond within a week


----------



## Waqar Hemani

hello everyone, i am out of touch with the forums since last few weeks. Anyways update from my side is that I have submitted 180, 1221 and RESUME yesterday to team 13 which they requested me on 26 nov. I have asked many 189ers of 2012 badge about team 13 asking them for form 80 but nobody was asked for. Lets see what happen but I am not hoping to hear anything from them till late January as everything will be close by the end of this week and will be reopened till the mid of January. Good Luck to those who waiting for Grants


----------



## IBT

Aoa....congratulations brother.

Just a quick question about visa fee. Since both apps are treated separately, it means that you must have paid the processing fee again for the 190 application. You withdrew your 189 but would they refund any money that you paid for 189? If not then you paid about $6,000 (approx). Can you kindly clarify the monetary aspect of lodging two applications. 

Thanks in advance.




noixe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah by Allah's grace i got my Grant on the 12th of December, 2013. This was my 190 application as my 189 application is still undergoing security checks. I have now withdrawn my 189 application. My 190 also went through security checks, but the 190security checks are carried out quicker i guess. Anyway, here is my timeline for my 190 application.
> 
> EOI lodged- 2nd July 2013 (NSW)
> Invitation- 17th July 2013
> Application lodged- 12th August 2013
> Case Officer Assigned- 17th September 2013 (Team 2 Adelaide, initials: RF)
> Visa granted- 12th December 2013
> 
> My situation was a little different, where i'm an onshore resident living in Sydney for 5 years, while my dependant (wife) was an off-shore applicant as she works in Etihad in Abu Dhabi. Very happy and relieved with the visa being granted Alhamdulillah. Wish everyone who's applied for Aussie PR a speedy grant  Any questions, inbox me. Any questions regarding Sydney, inbox me, or write here, and i'll try to be as regular as possible with my replies. I'm on holidays these days in Pakistan, and am returning to sydney on the 8th of January inshallah.


----------



## wahjeewah

SMShoaib said:


> *Obtaining HAP ID*
> To obtain HAP ID, email your details to this address, irrespective to paper based or online applicant:
> [email protected]
> 
> Normally they respond within a week


Hi Guys,

My CO gave me HAP IDs. I filled the medical history for myself and my wife. However, when I try to do the same for my 22 months old son, it gives this error:

A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry.

Has it happened to anyone else?

Regards,


----------



## Jango911

Waqar Hemani said:


> hello everyone, i am out of touch with the forums since last few weeks. Anyways update from my side is that I have submitted 180, 1221 and RESUME yesterday to team 13 which they requested me on 26 nov. I have asked many 189ers of 2012 badge about team 13 asking them for form 80 but nobody was asked for. Lets see what happen but I am not hoping to hear anything from them till late January as everything will be close by the end of this week and will be reopened till the mid of January. Good Luck to those who waiting for Grants


Thanks Waqar we all need a lot of it if we want our grants before XMAS. . .


----------



## unikorn

Hey guys, can you guide me by telling how did you manage to pay the visa fees. I am estimating I will have to pay at least $8000 in visa fees for self and family, and if delayed into 2014-15, it is expected to increase further, and I was just wondering how to pay. Credit card is out of question as I do not have such high limits and banks do not allow deposits into a credit card account. It is still ahead of time to ask but I think I should plan ahead and look for an alternative instead of worrying at 11th hour.


----------



## syeralia

ambproject said:


> Alhamdulliah ! Panjtan Pak (As) ka karam hai ! Due to Prayers of my Mother, My Aunt, My Wife and Kids I am able to receive My grant Notification Today. Up Untill Now i never disclosed what my time lines are well its time to just have my say of word today.
> It started on 13th of October, 2012 when I decided to go for Skill Assessments from Engineer’s Australia. After my tiresome efforts I finally called up my previous employers take reference letters from them after much debate and criticism from them as I was not on good terms with them. Finally got it Then I prepared my CDR’S which is not an easy task then I remember I went to make bank draft from Mall road Lahore. Well all the jugglers were there and I made draft from them after agreeing to pay 102 AUD though rate at that time was 96 but they charged so be with it. Finally my application was submitted on 5th December, 2013 though I send them on 15th November but got receipt from them of 5th December. After that called my IELTS Center and asked them to mail my ielts card to EA. At that time EA processing time was 15 weeks but I will not get my IELTS back from them until 22nd April, 2013. Ooops there is a catch my letter was lost on the way and though I got file copy but I know later that it will not be acceptable to DIAC. ok then again I spend Rs , 10000 and got from them letter on 22nd June , 2013.In between this time on 17th MAY , 2013 I applied through skill select and go invitation on 19th May , 2013. As I was preparing to file on 20th June, preparing my Salary slips, bank statements, wife English certificate, , kids birth certificate on 16th June , 2013 I occasionally review my application for 189 and came to know that I made fatal mistake the mistake was that I mistakenly tick Australian education but that was not the case well hell drop and I consulted the agent he asked me to wait for 60 days and then try again well I shed tears and waited.
> Searching through this great forum I came to know that 189 for Pakistani’s Is no go I then go for south Australia state sponsorship time line for that sponsorship at that time was 3 weeks but when I applied I extend to 4 weeks well my luck but I received it after 5 weeks again delay .
> I lodged my Application on 30th August, 2013 and then there was pin drop silence up until 16th November I got reply from my case officer asking for Medicals , Pcc , Form 80 and and and Tax Certificates which I never submitted to DIAC. Well all other things went fine but she repeatedly asked for tax documents I arrange tax documents from current employer with no problem but previous who ought to give me three after great tries and fighting I finally got two from him with broken hear instead of 6 tax certificates I submitted only 4 but at the end it was and on 16th December I got Grant letter early in morning .Thx My sweet Allah
> Well upuntill now my visa details are not shown on VEVO what is the cause?


Congrates Dear Mola helps u in settling in Aus Plz pray for us also and cheer the time


----------



## Maria_Sal

ambproject said:


> Alhamdulliah ! Panjtan Pak (As) ka karam hai ! Due to Prayers of my Mother, My Aunt, My Wife and Kids I am able to receive My grant Notification Today. Up Untill Now i never disclosed what my time lines are well its time to just have my say of word today.
> It started on 13th of October, 2012 when I decided to go for Skill Assessments from Engineer’s Australia. After my tiresome efforts I finally called up my previous employers take reference letters from them after much debate and criticism from them as I was not on good terms with them. Finally got it Then I prepared my CDR’S which is not an easy task then I remember I went to make bank draft from Mall road Lahore. Well all the jugglers were there and I made draft from them after agreeing to pay 102 AUD though rate at that time was 96 but they charged so be with it. Finally my application was submitted on 5th December, 2013 though I send them on 15th November but got receipt from them of 5th December. After that called my IELTS Center and asked them to mail my ielts card to EA. At that time EA processing time was 15 weeks but I will not get my IELTS back from them until 22nd April, 2013. Ooops there is a catch my letter was lost on the way and though I got file copy but I know later that it will not be acceptable to DIAC. ok then again I spend Rs , 10000 and got from them letter on 22nd June , 2013.In between this time on 17th MAY , 2013 I applied through skill select and go invitation on 19th May , 2013. As I was preparing to file on 20th June, preparing my Salary slips, bank statements, wife English certificate, , kids birth certificate on 16th June , 2013 I occasionally review my application for 189 and came to know that I made fatal mistake the mistake was that I mistakenly tick Australian education but that was not the case well hell drop and I consulted the agent he asked me to wait for 60 days and then try again well I shed tears and waited.
> Searching through this great forum I came to know that 189 for Pakistani’s Is no go I then go for south Australia state sponsorship time line for that sponsorship at that time was 3 weeks but when I applied I extend to 4 weeks well my luck but I received it after 5 weeks again delay .
> I lodged my Application on 30th August, 2013 and then there was pin drop silence up until 16th November I got reply from my case officer asking for Medicals , Pcc , Form 80 and and and Tax Certificates which I never submitted to DIAC. Well all other things went fine but she repeatedly asked for tax documents I arrange tax documents from current employer with no problem but previous who ought to give me three after great tries and fighting I finally got two from him with broken hear instead of 6 tax certificates I submitted only 4 but at the end it was and on 16th December I got Grant letter early in morning .Thx My sweet Allah
> Well upuntill now my visa details are not shown on VEVO what is the cause?


Congratulationss ambproject....certainly u have struggled all this way to get the visa grant....wish u best of luck...i wish 189ers start getting grants quickly..
im too applicant for Engineers Australia and i know tht cdr process is very complicated...i myself took around 2 months to prepare it..

Hoping the best to happen..may Allah swt help us all in this immigration process...


----------



## Abrar warriach

still waiting


----------



## Abrar warriach

ambproject said:


> Alhamdulliah ! Panjtan Pak (As) ka karam hai ! Due to Prayers of my Mother, My Aunt, My Wife and Kids I am able to receive My grant Notification Today. Up Untill Now i never disclosed what my time lines are well its time to just have my say of word today.


Congrats Bro... wish you the best of luck...


----------



## Kostya

*Grant *

Hi there!
Not being a Pakistani (Russian by origin), but still being listed in the list maintained by SMShoaib 

I'm glad to inform you that I received a grant notification letter for my 175th visa application this morning!

Basic details and timelines are the following:
Category of visa: 175
Occupation: 261112 (Systems Analyst)

Date of application: 28/06/2012 (Forms 80 and 1221 submitted at the same day).
Meds and PCC Front loaded: 17/08/2012.
CO allocated: 28/08/2012 (team 6).
Start of external security checks: 05/10/2012.
IGIS inquiry: July 2013 (asked to wait till January, 2014 until next enquiry).
Grant: 17/12/2013.
Must enter until 17/02/2014.

I applied for 190th visa too on 11/08/2012 (no news about it). The application was withdrawn today.

An interesting things are that my PCC has expired ~ 8 months ago (I had a new set, but nobody has asked about them). Meds expired on 17/08/2013.

Visa was granted without any prior signs - with extension of meds by 6 months and without necessity to provide new valid PCC.

Thanks a lot for support by many active members of this forum and I wish to everyone to get grants ASAP!!!!

Cheers,
Kostya


----------



## opfian

Congrats ambproject and kostaya!!


----------



## syeralia

Kostya said:


> Hi there!
> Not being a Pakistani (Russian by origin), but still being listed in the list maintained by SMShoaib
> 
> I'm glad to inform you that I received a grant notification letter for my 175th visa application this morning!
> 
> Basic details and timelines are the following:
> Category of visa: 175
> Occupation: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> Date of application: 28/06/2012 (Forms 80 and 1221 submitted at the same day).
> Meds and PCC Front loaded: 17/08/2012.
> CO allocated: 28/08/2012 (team 6).
> Start of external security checks: 05/10/2012.
> IGIS inquiry: July 2013 (asked to wait till January, 2014 until next enquiry).
> Grant: 17/12/2013.
> Must enter until 17/02/2014.
> 
> I applied for 190th visa too on 11/08/2012 (no news about it). The application was withdrawn today.
> 
> An interesting things are that my PCC has expired ~ 8 months ago (I had a new set, but nobody has asked about them). Meds expired on 17/08/2013.
> 
> Visa was granted without any prior signs - with extension of meds by 6 months and without necessity to provide new valid PCC.
> 
> Thanks a lot for support by many active members of this forum and I wish to everyone to get grants ASAP!!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Kostya


Congrates Dear its not a Big deal that whether u r Pakistani or not we have a very wide space for every one in this world Congrates again


----------



## aussimmi

Hi Guys,

I have a question.... a few days back i got an email from Team 13 asking for information on unemployment period and contacts in australia. I sent the reply via email. I did not use any form e.g. form 1221 since the officer from team 13 did not ask me to use it. Anyone else provided information without form 1221?? i am just wondering whether the information i provided has been accepted by them or not. Any suggestions from you guys on how i can check whether the information I have provided has been accepted by them... i did send an email to my CO mentioning the same.


----------



## Abrar warriach

aussimmi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question.... a few days back i got an email from Team 13 asking for information on unemployment period and contacts in australia. I sent the reply via email. I did not use any form e.g. form 1221 since the officer from team 13 did not ask me to use it. Anyone else provided information without form 1221?? i am just wondering whether the information i provided has been accepted by them or not. Any suggestions from you guys on how i can check whether the information I have provided has been accepted by them... i did send an email to my CO mentioning the same.


Yes i provided information to team 13 without form 1221 and it was no issue. There is nothing to worry about.


----------



## fadiexpart

syeralia said:


> Congrates Dear Mola helps u in settling in Aus Plz pray for us also and cheer the time


Mubarook brother ...may Allah Keep you safe n sound n happy. ameen


----------



## aussimmi

Abrar warriach said:


> Yes i provided information to team 13 without form 1221 and it was no issue. There is nothing to worry about.


Thanks bro.


----------



## msohaibkhan

ambproject said:


> Alhamdulliah ! Panjtan Pak (As) ka karam hai ! Due to Prayers of my Mother, My Aunt, My Wife and Kids I am able to receive My grant Notification Today. Up Untill Now i never disclosed what my time lines are well its time to just have my say of word today.
> It started on 13th of October, 2012 when I decided to go for Skill Assessments from Engineer’s Australia. After my tiresome efforts I finally called up my previous employers take reference letters from them after much debate and criticism from them as I was not on good terms with them. Finally got it Then I prepared my CDR’S which is not an easy task then I remember I went to make bank draft from Mall road Lahore. Well all the jugglers were there and I made draft from them after agreeing to pay 102 AUD though rate at that time was 96 but they charged so be with it. Finally my application was submitted on 5th December, 2013 though I send them on 15th November but got receipt from them of 5th December. After that called my IELTS Center and asked them to mail my ielts card to EA. At that time EA processing time was 15 weeks but I will not get my IELTS back from them until 22nd April, 2013. Ooops there is a catch my letter was lost on the way and though I got file copy but I know later that it will not be acceptable to DIAC. ok then again I spend Rs , 10000 and got from them letter on 22nd June , 2013.In between this time on 17th MAY , 2013 I applied through skill select and go invitation on 19th May , 2013. As I was preparing to file on 20th June, preparing my Salary slips, bank statements, wife English certificate, , kids birth certificate on 16th June , 2013 I occasionally review my application for 189 and came to know that I made fatal mistake the mistake was that I mistakenly tick Australian education but that was not the case well hell drop and I consulted the agent he asked me to wait for 60 days and then try again well I shed tears and waited.
> Searching through this great forum I came to know that 189 for Pakistani’s Is no go I then go for south Australia state sponsorship time line for that sponsorship at that time was 3 weeks but when I applied I extend to 4 weeks well my luck but I received it after 5 weeks again delay .
> I lodged my Application on 30th August, 2013 and then there was pin drop silence up until 16th November I got reply from my case officer asking for Medicals , Pcc , Form 80 and and and Tax Certificates which I never submitted to DIAC. Well all other things went fine but she repeatedly asked for tax documents I arrange tax documents from current employer with no problem but previous who ought to give me three after great tries and fighting I finally got two from him with broken hear instead of 6 tax certificates I submitted only 4 but at the end it was and on 16th December I got Grant letter early in morning .Thx My sweet Allah
> Well upuntill now my visa details are not shown on VEVO what is the cause?


Congratz brother


----------



## msohaibkhan

Kostya said:


> Hi there!
> Not being a Pakistani (Russian by origin), but still being listed in the list maintained by SMShoaib
> 
> I'm glad to inform you that I received a grant notification letter for my 175th visa application this morning!
> 
> Basic details and timelines are the following:
> Category of visa: 175
> Occupation: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> Date of application: 28/06/2012 (Forms 80 and 1221 submitted at the same day).
> Meds and PCC Front loaded: 17/08/2012.
> CO allocated: 28/08/2012 (team 6).
> Start of external security checks: 05/10/2012.
> IGIS inquiry: July 2013 (asked to wait till January, 2014 until next enquiry).
> Grant: 17/12/2013.
> Must enter until 17/02/2014.
> 
> I applied for 190th visa too on 11/08/2012 (no news about it). The application was withdrawn today.
> 
> An interesting things are that my PCC has expired ~ 8 months ago (I had a new set, but nobody has asked about them). Meds expired on 17/08/2013.
> 
> Visa was granted without any prior signs - with extension of meds by 6 months and without necessity to provide new valid PCC.
> 
> Thanks a lot for support by many active members of this forum and I wish to everyone to get grants ASAP!!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Kostya


Congratz


----------



## fabregas

Abrar warriach said:


> Congrats Bro... wish you the best of luck...


One of our Pakistani bro Agha also gets his grant today..His medical finalization date is also 20th November...It means that we are next Inshaallah


----------



## fabregas

ambproject said:


> Alhamdulliah ! Panjtan Pak (As) ka karam hai ! Due to Prayers of my Mother, My Aunt, My Wife and Kids I am able to receive My grant Notification Today. Up Untill Now i never disclosed what my time lines are well its time to just have my say of word today.
> It started on 13th of October, 2012 when I decided to go for Skill Assessments from Engineer’s Australia. After my tiresome efforts I finally called up my previous employers take reference letters from them after much debate and criticism from them as I was not on good terms with them. Finally got it Then I prepared my CDR’S which is not an easy task then I remember I went to make bank draft from Mall road Lahore. Well all the jugglers were there and I made draft from them after agreeing to pay 102 AUD though rate at that time was 96 but they charged so be with it. Finally my application was submitted on 5th December, 2013 though I send them on 15th November but got receipt from them of 5th December. After that called my IELTS Center and asked them to mail my ielts card to EA. At that time EA processing time was 15 weeks but I will not get my IELTS back from them until 22nd April, 2013. Ooops there is a catch my letter was lost on the way and though I got file copy but I know later that it will not be acceptable to DIAC. ok then again I spend Rs , 10000 and got from them letter on 22nd June , 2013.In between this time on 17th MAY , 2013 I applied through skill select and go invitation on 19th May , 2013. As I was preparing to file on 20th June, preparing my Salary slips, bank statements, wife English certificate, , kids birth certificate on 16th June , 2013 I occasionally review my application for 189 and came to know that I made fatal mistake the mistake was that I mistakenly tick Australian education but that was not the case well hell drop and I consulted the agent he asked me to wait for 60 days and then try again well I shed tears and waited.
> Searching through this great forum I came to know that 189 for Pakistani’s Is no go I then go for south Australia state sponsorship time line for that sponsorship at that time was 3 weeks but when I applied I extend to 4 weeks well my luck but I received it after 5 weeks again delay .
> I lodged my Application on 30th August, 2013 and then there was pin drop silence up until 16th November I got reply from my case officer asking for Medicals , Pcc , Form 80 and and and Tax Certificates which I never submitted to DIAC. Well all other things went fine but she repeatedly asked for tax documents I arrange tax documents from current employer with no problem but previous who ought to give me three after great tries and fighting I finally got two from him with broken hear instead of 6 tax certificates I submitted only 4 but at the end it was and on 16th December I got Grant letter early in morning .Thx My sweet Allah
> Well upuntill now my visa details are not shown on VEVO what is the cause?


Congrats bro...


----------



## SMShoaib

Kostya said:


> Hi there!
> Not being a Pakistani (Russian by origin), but still being listed in the list maintained by SMShoaib
> 
> I'm glad to inform you that I received a grant notification letter for my 175th visa application this morning!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Kostya




Congratulation bro for your grant and all the best for your future.


----------



## syeralia

fabregas said:


> One of our Pakistani bro Agha also gets his grant today..His medical finalization date is also 20th November...It means that we are next Inshaallah


InhsAllah U peoples will be next Pray for us 189ers as well


----------



## Abrar warriach

*InshaAllaha*



fabregas said:


> One of our Pakistani bro Agha also gets his grant today..His medical finalization date is also 20th November...It means that we are next Inshaallah


InshaAllaha ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## shiraz

Congrtas on grant. Can you please clarify if you received grant for 189 or 190?



ambproject said:


> Alhamdulliah ! Panjtan Pak (As) ka karam hai ! Due to Prayers of my Mother, My Aunt, My Wife and Kids I am able to receive My grant Notification Today. Up Untill Now i never disclosed what my time lines are well its time to just have my say of word today.
> It started on 13th of October, 2012 when I decided to go for Skill Assessments from Engineer’s Australia. After my tiresome efforts I finally called up my previous employers take reference letters from them after much debate and criticism from them as I was not on good terms with them. Finally got it Then I prepared my CDR’S which is not an easy task then I remember I went to make bank draft from Mall road Lahore. Well all the jugglers were there and I made draft from them after agreeing to pay 102 AUD though rate at that time was 96 but they charged so be with it. Finally my application was submitted on 5th December, 2013 though I send them on 15th November but got receipt from them of 5th December. After that called my IELTS Center and asked them to mail my ielts card to EA. At that time EA processing time was 15 weeks but I will not get my IELTS back from them until 22nd April, 2013. Ooops there is a catch my letter was lost on the way and though I got file copy but I know later that it will not be acceptable to DIAC. ok then again I spend Rs , 10000 and got from them letter on 22nd June , 2013.In between this time on 17th MAY , 2013 I applied through skill select and go invitation on 19th May , 2013. As I was preparing to file on 20th June, preparing my Salary slips, bank statements, wife English certificate, , kids birth certificate on 16th June , 2013 I occasionally review my application for 189 and came to know that I made fatal mistake the mistake was that I mistakenly tick Australian education but that was not the case well hell drop and I consulted the agent he asked me to wait for 60 days and then try again well I shed tears and waited.
> Searching through this great forum I came to know that 189 for Pakistani’s Is no go I then go for south Australia state sponsorship time line for that sponsorship at that time was 3 weeks but when I applied I extend to 4 weeks well my luck but I received it after 5 weeks again delay .
> I lodged my Application on 30th August, 2013 and then there was pin drop silence up until 16th November I got reply from my case officer asking for Medicals , Pcc , Form 80 and and and Tax Certificates which I never submitted to DIAC. Well all other things went fine but she repeatedly asked for tax documents I arrange tax documents from current employer with no problem but previous who ought to give me three after great tries and fighting I finally got two from him with broken hear instead of 6 tax certificates I submitted only 4 but at the end it was and on 16th December I got Grant letter early in morning .Thx My sweet Allah
> Well upuntill now my visa details are not shown on VEVO what is the cause?


----------



## Abrar warriach

ambproject said:


> Alhamdulliah ! Panjtan Pak (As) ka karam hai ! Due to Prayers of my Mother, My Aunt, My Wife and Kids I am able to receive My grant Notification Today. Up Untill Now i never disclosed what my time lines are well its time to just have my say of word today.
> It started on 13th of October, 2012 when I decided to go for Skill Assessments from Engineer’s Australia. After my tiresome efforts I finally called up my previous employers take reference letters from them after much debate and criticism from them as I was not on good terms with them. Finally got it Then I prepared my CDR’S which is not an easy task then I remember I went to make bank draft from Mall road Lahore. Well all the jugglers were there and I made draft from them after agreeing to pay 102 AUD though rate at that time was 96 but they charged so be with it. Finally my application was submitted on 5th December, 2013 though I send them on 15th November but got receipt from them of 5th December. After that called my IELTS Center and asked them to mail my ielts card to EA. At that time EA processing time was 15 weeks but I will not get my IELTS back from them until 22nd April, 2013. Ooops there is a catch my letter was lost on the way and though I got file copy but I know later that it will not be acceptable to DIAC. ok then again I spend Rs , 10000 and got from them letter on 22nd June , 2013.In between this time on 17th MAY , 2013 I applied through skill select and go invitation on 19th May , 2013. As I was preparing to file on 20th June, preparing my Salary slips, bank statements, wife English certificate, , kids birth certificate on 16th June , 2013 I occasionally review my application for 189 and came to know that I made fatal mistake the mistake was that I mistakenly tick Australian education but that was not the case well hell drop and I consulted the agent he asked me to wait for 60 days and then try again well I shed tears and waited.
> Searching through this great forum I came to know that 189 for Pakistani’s Is no go I then go for south Australia state sponsorship time line for that sponsorship at that time was 3 weeks but when I applied I extend to 4 weeks well my luck but I received it after 5 weeks again delay .
> I lodged my Application on 30th August, 2013 and then there was pin drop silence up until 16th November I got reply from my case officer asking for Medicals , Pcc , Form 80 and and and Tax Certificates which I never submitted to DIAC. Well all other things went fine but she repeatedly asked for tax documents I arrange tax documents from current employer with no problem but previous who ought to give me three after great tries and fighting I finally got two from him with broken hear instead of 6 tax certificates I submitted only 4 but at the end it was and on 16th December I got Grant letter early in morning .Thx My sweet Allah
> Well upuntill now my visa details are not shown on VEVO what is the cause?


Pain resulting gain ... Congrats bro .. it seems like you live in cantt area of lahore, i also live in cantt area... I wish you all the best for new journey ...lane:


----------



## fabregas

syeralia said:


> InhsAllah U peoples will be next Pray for us 189ers as well


Thanks bro..Praying for all 189ers that you all get quick grants..


----------



## SMShoaib

shiraz said:


> congrtas on grant. Can you please clarify if you received grant for 189 or 190?


190


----------



## opfian

fabregas said:


> Thanks bro..Praying for all 189ers that you all get quick grants..


Yeh cheez ... This is what we are looking for .... DESPERATELY


----------



## syeralia

opfian said:


> Yeh cheez ... This is what we are looking for .... DESPERATELY


ya every one here whether he has applied for 189 or not despretly waiting for the 1st Grant from 189er but we have to enjoy every thing.


----------



## Ambe

ambproject said:


> Alhamdulliah ! Panjtan Pak (As) ka karam hai ! Due to Prayers of my Mother, My Aunt, My Wife and Kids I am able to receive My grant Notification Today. Up Untill Now i never disclosed what my time lines are well its time to just have my say of word today.
> It started on 13th of October, 2012 when I decided to go for Skill Assessments from Engineer’s Australia. After my tiresome efforts I finally called up my previous employers take reference letters from them after much debate and criticism from them as I was not on good terms with them. Finally got it Then I prepared my CDR’S which is not an easy task then I remember I went to make bank draft from Mall road Lahore. Well all the jugglers were there and I made draft from them after agreeing to pay 102 AUD though rate at that time was 96 but they charged so be with it. Finally my application was submitted on 5th December, 2013 though I send them on 15th November but got receipt from them of 5th December. After that called my IELTS Center and asked them to mail my ielts card to EA. At that time EA processing time was 15 weeks but I will not get my IELTS back from them until 22nd April, 2013. Ooops there is a catch my letter was lost on the way and though I got file copy but I know later that it will not be acceptable to DIAC. ok then again I spend Rs , 10000 and got from them letter on 22nd June , 2013.In between this time on 17th MAY , 2013 I applied through skill select and go invitation on 19th May , 2013. As I was preparing to file on 20th June, preparing my Salary slips, bank statements, wife English certificate, , kids birth certificate on 16th June , 2013 I occasionally review my application for 189 and came to know that I made fatal mistake the mistake was that I mistakenly tick Australian education but that was not the case well hell drop and I consulted the agent he asked me to wait for 60 days and then try again well I shed tears and waited.
> Searching through this great forum I came to know that 189 for Pakistani’s Is no go I then go for south Australia state sponsorship time line for that sponsorship at that time was 3 weeks but when I applied I extend to 4 weeks well my luck but I received it after 5 weeks again delay .
> I lodged my Application on 30th August, 2013 and then there was pin drop silence up until 16th November I got reply from my case officer asking for Medicals , Pcc , Form 80 and and and Tax Certificates which I never submitted to DIAC. Well all other things went fine but she repeatedly asked for tax documents I arrange tax documents from current employer with no problem but previous who ought to give me three after great tries and fighting I finally got two from him with broken hear instead of 6 tax certificates I submitted only 4 but at the end it was and on 16th December I got Grant letter early in morning .Thx My sweet Allah
> Well upuntill now my visa details are not shown on VEVO what is the cause?



Congrats man ! Really good news..and great to see such detailed post 

Btw..your visa is 189?


----------



## Jango911

ambproject said:


> Alhamdulliah ! Panjtan Pak (As) ka karam hai ! Due to Prayers of my Mother, My Aunt, My Wife and Kids I am able to receive My grant Notification Today. Up Untill Now i never disclosed what my time lines are well its time to just have my say of word today.
> It started on 13th of October, 2012 when I decided to go for Skill Assessments from Engineer’s Australia. After my tiresome efforts I finally called up my previous employers take reference letters from them after much debate and criticism from them as I was not on good terms with them. Finally got it Then I prepared my CDR’S which is not an easy task then I remember I went to make bank draft from Mall road Lahore. Well all the jugglers were there and I made draft from them after agreeing to pay 102 AUD though rate at that time was 96 but they charged so be with it. Finally my application was submitted on 5th December, 2013 though I send them on 15th November but got receipt from them of 5th December. After that called my IELTS Center and asked them to mail my ielts card to EA. At that time EA processing time was 15 weeks but I will not get my IELTS back from them until 22nd April, 2013. Ooops there is a catch my letter was lost on the way and though I got file copy but I know later that it will not be acceptable to DIAC. ok then again I spend Rs , 10000 and got from them letter on 22nd June , 2013.In between this time on 17th MAY , 2013 I applied through skill select and go invitation on 19th May , 2013. As I was preparing to file on 20th June, preparing my Salary slips, bank statements, wife English certificate, , kids birth certificate on 16th June , 2013 I occasionally review my application for 189 and came to know that I made fatal mistake the mistake was that I mistakenly tick Australian education but that was not the case well hell drop and I consulted the agent he asked me to wait for 60 days and then try again well I shed tears and waited.
> Searching through this great forum I came to know that 189 for Pakistani’s Is no go I then go for south Australia state sponsorship time line for that sponsorship at that time was 3 weeks but when I applied I extend to 4 weeks well my luck but I received it after 5 weeks again delay .
> I lodged my Application on 30th August, 2013 and then there was pin drop silence up until 16th November I got reply from my case officer asking for Medicals , Pcc , Form 80 and and and Tax Certificates which I never submitted to DIAC. Well all other things went fine but she repeatedly asked for tax documents I arrange tax documents from current employer with no problem but previous who ought to give me three after great tries and fighting I finally got two from him with broken hear instead of 6 tax certificates I submitted only 4 but at the end it was and on 16th December I got Grant letter early in morning .Thx My sweet Allah
> Well upuntill now my visa details are not shown on VEVO what is the cause?


Hi ambpro,

Well all I can say . . . What an epic . . . all is well that ends well and for all I can say that we all should take a leaf out . . . to be as patient as possible as its one of the only virtues left behind . . .

All the best MATE!!!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## opfian

ambproject said:


> I pray for 189 visa lodgers a lot pakistanis are finding it hard to crack and Indians are getting it in no time at all



I feel they will come like rain Inshallah  .. problem is the first rain drop!


----------



## bhura

opfian said:


> I feel they will come like rain Inshallah  .. problem is the first rain drop!


Opfian
Did you see any date change under received for any document 
It happened with me twice most of the document first received on 27 nov then dated changed to 12 dec and lastly changed to march 2013
Now most of the doc which I attached in nov 2013 are showing as received on March 2013

Regards
Bhura


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Opfian
> Did you see any date change under received for any document
> It happened with me twice most of the document first received on 27 nov then dated changed to 12 dec and lastly changed to march 2013
> Now most of the doc which I attached in nov 2013 are showing as received on March 2013
> 
> Regards
> Bhura


Mine docs submitted in nov 2012 got their dates changed back in mar 2013. Since then, they r being displayed with same date. I suspect that its the date when our details were reviewed by COs n lucky ones were recommend for sec chks


----------



## bhura

opfian said:


> Mine docs submitted in nov 2012 got their dates changed back in mar 2013. Since then, they r being displayed with same date. I suspect that its the date when our details were reviewed by COs n lucky ones were recommend for sec chks


That's what I think but my CO sent me an email in dec 2012 mentioning that my case is taking routine checks don't you think our security checks are started once we submitted our form 80


----------



## fmasaud84

opfian said:


> I feel they will come like rain Inshallah  .. problem is the first rain drop!


good to see 189 applicants from UAE


----------



## TV Buff

What a drag *yawn*


----------



## Rizwan125

When Will skill select published Results of 16 Dec 2013

Occupational Ceiling and Cut-Off Date

shouild i able to get invitation during 1st week of january 2014?????/


----------



## unikorn

Anyone?



unikorn said:


> Hey guys, can you guide me by telling how did you manage to pay the visa fees. I am estimating I will have to pay at least $8000 in visa fees for self and family, and if delayed into 2014-15, it is expected to increase further, and I was just wondering how to pay. Credit card is out of question as I do not have such high limits and banks do not allow deposits into a credit card account. It is still ahead of time to ask but I think I should plan ahead and look for an alternative instead of worrying at 11th hour.


----------



## msohaibkhan

unikorn said:


> Anyone?


You may pay by using credit card of any of your relative or friend living abroad, say Middle east. They usually have higher limits. Later on, you may pay back to them using services of exchange company. That is what I have planned for myself. If you find any better option, please share with me.


----------



## unikorn

msohaibkhan said:


> You may pay by using credit card of any of your relative or friend living abroad, say Middle east. They usually have higher limits. Later on, you may pay back to them using services of exchange company. That is what I have planned for myself. If you find any better option, please share with me.


Seems a viable option. Amount could be paid to the family of expat here in Pakistan as well. Thanks! Will share if find any better option.


----------



## imranali82

msvayani said:


> As I have got the visa grant recently, I am going for the visa label.
> 
> Actually, there is no need to do this... but I think it is better to got it in the passport so you don't need to carry your A-4 printed visa paper with you all the time and it gives peace of mind.
> 
> And of course, it looks more cool when you have so many visa labels on your passport


How much does cost? I tried yhe website but couldn't find the fee for stamping


----------



## Jango911

Latest from the eVisa web site . . .

Planned System Maintenance
Wednesday 18 December 2013, from 5am until 9am AEDT (GMT +11)
The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:

- ImmiAccount
- eLodgement and eVisa
- Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> That's what I think but my CO sent me an email in dec 2012 mentioning that my case is taking routine checks don't you think our security checks are started once we submitted our form 80



I have never been convinced with this idea .. I think DIBP keeps 189ers details with them on hold for sometime, before releasing them for sec checks


----------



## SMShoaib

Rizwan125 said:


> When Will skill select published Results of 16 Dec 2013
> 
> Occupational Ceiling and Cut-Off Date
> 
> shouild i able to get invitation during 1st week of january 2014?????/


Bro, I think you may get invitation in the current round IA.


----------



## TV Buff

opfian said:


> I have never been convinced with this idea .. I think DIBP keeps 189ers details with them on hold for sometime, before releasing them for sec checks


I second that!


----------



## bhura

TV Buff said:


> I second that!


If this is the case then 189 grants ll start coming from June 2014 only 
Which is 15 months from start of sc at least for me and opfian 
Good luck


----------



## syeralia

bhura said:


> If this is the case then 189 grants ll start coming from June 2014 only
> Which is 15 months from start of sc at least for me and opfian
> Good luck


 Dont make us Scared yaar be optimistic u people will get grant in mid Jan 2014 InshaAllah


----------



## Desi Munda

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> My Medical uploaded on 04 Dec 2013 and e Medical site (https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient) displays the status as 'Completed'. Please suggest whether the status will change on this site to 'Finalized' or will always remains as 'Completed', as i have lodged paper based application and have no TRN# to check on EVisa page.
> 
> Thanks


Anyone........?


----------



## registerme

opfian said:


> I have never been convinced with this idea .. I think DIBP keeps 189ers details with them on hold for sometime, before releasing them for sec checks


yes they hold it...intentionally or unintentionally. And that's why they have to introduce team 13 which is responsible mainly for collecting data related to security checks. But i don't see any change in processing time even with the introduction of team 13 

189 for Pakistanis is just like 175/176 i.e. 18+ months average processing time. 

:yell: :yell: :yell:


----------



## stariq178

I had Lodged Application in Mar-2012 for 175 , CO assigned in Aug-2012 , in October 2013 Team 13 had asked for Form-80 for 3rd Time , Had given it to Team -2 Twice , If my security clearance has been going on till now why they need form 80 again? Any body had the same experience?


----------



## bhura

stariq178 said:


> I had Lodged Application in Mar-2012 for 175 , CO assigned in Aug-2012 , in October 2013 Team 13 had asked for Form-80 for 3rd Time , Had given it to Team -2 Twice , If my security clearance has been going on till now why they need form 80 again? Any body had the same experience?


This is happening recently , I guess your security checks are over now and team 13 is updating your information for CO. 
I hope you ll hear soon from your CO

I wish all the mates very good luck for their long waiting grants

Cheers


----------



## stariq178

Well , lets hope it is the case ,Team-13 is taking some time to upload info because it has almost been 2 month. last 2 working days before the Christmas and then a 15 days break , lets see if anyone gets lucky in these 2 days ,


----------



## fabregas

stariq178 said:


> Well , lets hope it is the case ,Team-13 is taking some time to upload info because it has almost been 2 month. last 2 working days before the Christmas and then a 15 days break , lets see if anyone gets lucky in these 2 days ,


Who told you that it would be 15 days break?..


----------



## Abrar warriach

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Abrar warriach

fabregas said:


> Who told you that it would be 15 days break?..


i dont think it would be 15 days break, i went through the time excel sheet and people got the grant after 22nd December too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Waqarali20005

unikorn said:


> Anyone?


If you have any relative in UK/USA/UAE having a credit card, then it should not be a problem as 8-9 k Dollars is a usual limit for them...Otherwise combining more than one credit card limits in a single card may also work out.Anyways I am searching for the answer, will let u knw if i come across something and I hope you will do the same...


----------



## asad747

TV Buff said:


> I second that!


I also think so..... If 190/176 go through security checks for sure... and SC are done from Pakistani Agencies as well than in no way our agencies could have responded quickly in case of 190s (we've seen 190 grants in less than a month)..... It has to be ASIO only which causes delays by holding 189 SCs due to Priority 4.


----------



## emran

Hello everyone,

Today I have applied for the PCC in Saudi Arabia Dammam. I wrote down all the procedure on how to get it 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...audi-arabia-dammam-australia.html#post2646817

Hopefully it would help someone like me in the future. Thanks everyone here for help as well.


----------



## cyberkidpk

expatdude said:


> It means ur meds are clear now


Oh thats great
Funny as i havnt even been assigned the CO yet
Tomorrow it will be exactly 7 week from the date of lodgement


----------



## Abu_Yahya

emran said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today I have applied for the PCC in Saudi Arabia Dammam. I wrote down all the procedure on how to get it
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...audi-arabia-dammam-australia.html#post2646817
> 
> Hopefully it would help someone like me in the future. Thanks everyone here for help as well.


Thanks emran!
That's gonna give great help, as I did not have complete knowledge and was wondering where will I start from. I am still waiting for CO, should I go for it?
Regards,


----------



## emran

Abu_Yahya said:


> Thanks emran!
> That's gonna give great help, as I did not have complete knowledge and was wondering where will I start from. I am still waiting for CO, should I go for it?
> Regards,


I would definitely suggest getting as many documents as possible, and PCC is one of them...


----------



## TV Buff

asad747 said:


> I also think so..... If 190/176 go through security checks for sure... and SC are done from Pakistani Agencies as well than in no way our agencies could have responded quickly in case of 190s (we've seen 190 grants in less than a month)..... It has to be ASIO only which causes delays by holding 189 SCs due to Priority 4.


Makes perfect sense


----------



## SMShoaib

asad747 said:


> I also think so..... If 190/176 go through security checks for sure... and SC are done from Pakistani Agencies as well than in no way our agencies could have responded quickly in case of 190s (we've seen 190 grants in less than a month)..... It has to be ASIO only which causes delays by holding 189 SCs due to Priority 4.


Bro, if your analysis is right then what would you say about Low risk countries applicant who got grants in 3-4 months irrespective of whether they are 189 or 190 applicants.
While VHR Countries applicants, only 190 have history to get grants in 3-4 months while others are waiting for the last 14 months.


----------



## Schnitzer

Hey guys,

I've just been contacted by GSM Team 13 asking for Form 80/1221 again.

Any idea what's all this about? I thought my case would be almost done by now as some of my friends who applied with me already got their Pre-grant notification; but here Team 13 is contacting me asking for these forms all over again!

Does anyone have any idea about why is this happening?

PS: My original team is Team 7.


----------



## wahjeewah

wahjeewah said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My CO gave me HAP IDs. I filled the medical history for myself and my wife. However, when I try to do the same for my 22 months old son, it gives this error:
> 
> A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry.
> 
> Has it happened to anyone else?
> 
> Regards,


Anyone?


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Medical & Police Character Certificates*

I was contacted by my CO today for Medical & Police Character Certificates. However status of my other documents is still showing Recieved instead of Approved. Also any suggestions on where my case stands at present (SMSHOAIB)


----------



## SMShoaib

lahori_Dude said:


> I was contacted by my CO today for Medical & Police Character Certificates. However status of my other documents is still showing Recieved instead of Approved. Also any suggestions on where my case stands at present (SMSHOAIB)


Bro, it seems that your SC have completed - Congratulation.
Most of the times CO don't bother to update applicant's online portal so no need to worry. 

Anxiously waiting for your grant


----------



## SMShoaib

Schnitzer said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just been contacted by GSM Team 13 asking for Form 80/1221 again.
> 
> Any idea what's all this about? I thought my case would be almost done by now as some of my friends who applied with me already got their Pre-grant notification; but here Team 13 is contacting me asking for these forms all over again!
> 
> Does anyone have any idea about why is this happening?
> 
> PS: My original team is Team 7.


Team 13 is new intro and their main purpose is to liaison between applicant and SC agency and provide the necessary info that is required by the SC agency.
No need to worry. There are many older cases who are still waiting till date. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Schnitzer

SMShoaib said:


> Team 13 is new intro and their main purpose is to liaison between applicant and SC agency and provide the necessary info that is required by the SC agency.
> No need to worry. There are many older cases who are still waiting till date.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


But they're waking up after a year and a half just to ask me for form 80/1221 again? Where as my friend who applied the same day I did, just got his pre-visa grant notification!

Unbelievable!


----------



## gladiator007

Abrar warriach said:


> i dont think it would be 15 days break, i went through the time excel sheet and people got the grant after 22nd December too :fingerscrossed:


Brother,
90% australia will be closed from tomorrow onward till 2nd January. But only few people will remain in the office / very lean structure and will get off from 24 Dec to 2nd January. So more grants will be after 2nd January, apparently


----------



## SMShoaib

gladiator007 said:


> Brother,
> 90% australia will be closed from tomorrow onward till 2nd January. But only few people will remain in the office / very lean structure and will get off from 24 Dec to 2nd January. So more grants will be after 2nd January, apparently


I hope the remaining 10% will be of DIBC employees


----------



## Waqarali20005

SMShoaib said:


> I hope the remaining 10% will be of DIBC employees


I assume that the link of spread sheet contains the details of those who have applied for visa..... people like me how have submitted EOI and waiting for invitation are not in this sheet..


----------



## Rizwan125

emran said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today I have applied for the PCC in Saudi Arabia Dammam. I wrote down all the procedure on how to get it
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...audi-arabia-dammam-australia.html#post2646817
> 
> Hopefully it would help someone like me in the future. Thanks everyone here for help as well.


Dear i need one help regarding fingerprints if i am outside saudi arabia????

i lived there for 2 years but currently i am in pak.

looking forward for your positive response


----------



## Abrar warriach

ambproject said:


> I need to know upon arrival in Australia do we get any support for childcare ? and it is available at te very begining or what?


Could you please share your subclass


----------



## syedhamidjamal

Dosto!
I finally have been granted the visa and i am flying to Aus in Feb 2014. following are my timelines:

** Visa sub class: 175
* Category: Production or Plant Engineer
* Case submitted: Jun 11, 2011
* CO assigned: Jan 10, 2012
* Form 80: Feb 21, 2012
* CO changed: Sep 2012
* Medical/Character: Aug 2013
* Visa Grant: Sep 17, 2013*


----------



## Abrar warriach

*Still Waiting*

ray2:ray:ray2: another day goes by...


----------



## gladiator007

Abrar warriach said:


> ray2:ray:ray2: another day goes by...


Bro, my cousin's medical got finalized almost 2 1/2 months back, sent few reminders to CO but no response.. So you can better imagine how frustrating things are for her. Let's hope, grants come through for everyone. I hope, in January it will inchallah


----------



## Abrar warriach

*Congrats*



syedhamidjamal said:


> Dosto!
> I finally have been granted the visa and i am flying to Aus in Feb 2014. following are my timelines:
> 
> ** Visa sub class: 175
> * Category: Production or Plant Engineer
> * Case submitted: Jun 11, 2011
> * CO assigned: Jan 10, 2012
> * Form 80: Feb 21, 2012
> * CO changed: Sep 2012
> * Medical/Character: Aug 2013
> * Visa Grant: Sep 17, 2013*


Congrats Bro where is australia are you planning to satay... stay connected...:cell:


----------



## msohaibkhan

lahori_Dude said:


> I was contacted by my CO today for Medical & Police Character Certificates. However status of my other documents is still showing Recieved instead of Approved. Also any suggestions on where my case stands at present (SMSHOAIB)


Congratz brother for your silver mail. Its really a relief to see progression in your case.


----------



## msohaibkhan

syedhamidjamal said:


> Dosto!
> I finally have been granted the visa and i am flying to Aus in Feb 2014. following are my timelines:
> 
> ** Visa sub class: 175
> * Category: Production or Plant Engineer
> * Case submitted: Jun 11, 2011
> * CO assigned: Jan 10, 2012
> * Form 80: Feb 21, 2012
> * CO changed: Sep 2012
> * Medical/Character: Aug 2013
> * Visa Grant: Sep 17, 2013*


Congratulations brother


----------



## SMShoaib

Waqarali20005 said:


> I assume that the link of spread sheet contains the details of those who have applied for visa..... people like me how have submitted EOI and waiting for invitation are not in this sheet..


That's right.
When you submit your application, you will get privileged to see your data in the sheet


----------



## SMShoaib

syedhamidjamal said:


> Dosto!
> I finally have been granted the visa and i am flying to Aus in Feb 2014. following are my timelines:
> 
> ** Visa sub class: 175
> * Category: Production or Plant Engineer
> * Case submitted: Jun 11, 2011
> * CO assigned: Jan 10, 2012
> * Form 80: Feb 21, 2012
> * CO changed: Sep 2012
> * Medical/Character: Aug 2013
> * Visa Grant: Sep 17, 2013*


Congratulation Bro 
After so many messages, I'm finally hearing _the news_ from your.


----------



## syedhamidjamal

Abrar warriach said:


> Congrats Bro where is australia are you planning to satay... stay connected...:cell:


Thanks brother for your wishes.
I am landing in Sydney. We may connect via skype

skype id: hamid-lamaj


----------



## ali.sajid

*eVisa (189 & 190) Processing time*

This thread is for Pakistani’s who have applied for eVisa 189 and 190 to share and estimate the exact timeline between lodge date and grant.
I have lodged my 190 Visa application on 1 December 2013


----------



## msohaibkhan

Friends, advise needed

I have passed CA and got the equivalency from HEC as comparable to Masters. ICAA assessed it as equal to Australian bachelors. In EOI, I have marked that as Masters. 

Please advise what is the right approach, shall I update my EOI and mark that as Bachelors or should I keep that remained as Masters. Please also note that while applying for State Sponsorship, I have classified that as Masters in their form, which of course cannot be changed now.

My inclination is to keep that marked as masters. What DIBP exactly wanted to know in EOI, what the qualification was in candidate's home country, or what it is euivalent in Australia?


----------



## aussimmi

partner it seems like you and i are in the same boat. I was also contacted by team 13 a week or so back asking for unemployment and australian contact details. hopefully there should be some progress on our SC



lahori_Dude said:


> I was contacted by my CO today for Medical & Police Character Certificates. However status of my other documents is still showing Recieved instead of Approved. Also any suggestions on where my case stands at present (SMSHOAIB)


----------



## aussimmi

In my opinion you should write what the australian authorities have assessed you as. It should be mentioned in your assessment letter...



msohaibkhan said:


> Friends, advise needed
> 
> I have passed CA and got the equivalency from HEC as comparable to Masters. ICAA assessed it as equal to Australian bachelors. In EOI, I have marked that as Masters.
> 
> Please advise what is the right approach, shall I update my EOI and mark that as Bachelors or should I keep that remained as Masters. Please also note that while applying for State Sponsorship, I have classified that as Masters in their form, which of course cannot be changed now.
> 
> My inclination is to keep that marked as masters. What DIBP exactly wanted to know in EOI, what the qualification was in candidate's home country, or what it is euivalent in Australia?


----------



## opfian

msohaibkhan said:


> Friends, advise needed
> 
> I have passed CA and got the equivalency from HEC as comparable to Masters. ICAA assessed it as equal to Australian bachelors. In EOI, I have marked that as Masters.
> 
> Please advise what is the right approach, shall I update my EOI and mark that as Bachelors or should I keep that remained as Masters. Please also note that while applying for State Sponsorship, I have classified that as Masters in their form, which of course cannot be changed now.
> 
> My inclination is to keep that marked as masters. What DIBP exactly wanted to know in EOI, what the qualification was in candidate's home country, or what it is euivalent in Australia?


This masters is equalent to 16 yrs of education or 18 yrs of education?


----------



## msohaibkhan

opfian said:


> This masters is equalent to 16 yrs of education or 18 yrs of education?


Not mentioned. Only thing that is mentioned in letter by HEC is that it is equivalent to M.Com. And MCom is of 16 years. I think I should mark that as bachelors in EOI.


----------



## opfian

msohaibkhan said:


> Not mentioned. Only thing that is mentioned in letter by HEC is that it is equivalent to M.Com. And MCom is of 16 years. I think I should mark that as bachelors in EOI.


No matter what is the title of degree, internationally 16 yrs of education is considered as bachelors. I hope your problem is solved now.


----------



## SMShoaib

msohaibkhan said:


> Friends, advise needed
> 
> I have passed CA and got the equivalency from HEC as comparable to Masters. ICAA assessed it as equal to Australian bachelors. In EOI, I have marked that as Masters.
> 
> Please advise what is the right approach, shall I update my EOI and mark that as Bachelors or should I keep that remained as Masters. Please also note that while applying for State Sponsorship, I have classified that as Masters in their form, which of course cannot be changed now.
> 
> My inclination is to keep that marked as masters. What DIBP exactly wanted to know in EOI, what the qualification was in candidate's home country, or what it is euivalent in Australia?


Whether you mark as Bachelor or Masters, you will get 15 points so be on the safe side and mark as Bachelor. Atleast you have ICAA assessment to justify your Bachelor.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

msohaibkhan said:


> Friends, advise needed
> 
> I have passed CA and got the equivalency from HEC as comparable to Masters. ICAA assessed it as equal to Australian bachelors. In EOI, I have marked that as Masters.
> 
> Please advise what is the right approach, shall I update my EOI and mark that as Bachelors or should I keep that remained as Masters. Please also note that while applying for State Sponsorship, I have classified that as Masters in their form, which of course cannot be changed now.
> 
> My inclination is to keep that marked as masters. What DIBP exactly wanted to know in EOI, what the qualification was in candidate's home country, or what it is euivalent in Australia?


Bro,
I think it is compared to Aus Bachelor's degree.
What I did in my case I put 'other qualification recognized by the assessing body' for my CMA qualification and also put bachelor as I hold BCom as well.
That was the wording in the assessment letter from ICAA as well.

Regards,


----------



## Rizwan125

emran said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today I have applied for the PCC in Saudi Arabia Dammam. I wrote down all the procedure on how to get it
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...audi-arabia-dammam-australia.html#post2646817
> 
> Hopefully it would help someone like me in the future. Thanks everyone here for help as well.


Dear Emran Kindly tell me how fees is payable either on receivng of reference letter or my friend has to transfer online bcz currently i am outside saudi arabia my friend is taking headache of PCC from KSA....

Secondly Am i able to get without fingerprints???

Looking forward for positive response from experts


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Emran Kindly tell me how fees is payable either on receivng of reference letter or my friend has to transfer online bcz currently i am outside saudi arabia my friend is taking headache of PCC from KSA....
> 
> Secondly Am i able to get without fingerprints???
> 
> Looking forward for positive response from experts


Hi Rizwan,
It is very difficult to get it when you already left KSA.
Did you leave on final exit?
You should approach your ex-employer, they might help...
Regards,


----------



## Rizwan125

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Rizwan,
> It is very difficult to get it when you already left KSA.
> Did you leave on final exit?
> You should approach your ex-employer, they might help...
> Regards,


Abu yahya he will help only in police station..remaning procedure i have to do via friend

my question is how will i able to get reference letter and how i have to pay fees????????

Regards


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Rizwan125 said:


> Abu yahya he will help only in police station..remaning procedure i have to do via friend
> 
> my question is how will i able to get reference letter and how i have to pay fees????????
> 
> Regards



I think you should write an email to Aus Embassy Riyadh and put down all your details and request the reference letter. Your friend can pay the fee on your behalf.

Regards,


----------



## Rizwan125

Abu_Yahya said:


> I think you should write an email to Aus Embassy Riyadh and put down all your details and request the reference letter. Your friend can pay the fee on your behalf.
> 
> Regards,


that,s the question how fees should be made bcz emran told neither bank draft,nor cheque ,nor money is acceptable...

my friend is living in jubail,,how will he transfer fees for PCC???

Regards


----------



## expat-malik

Rizwan125 said:


> that,s the question how fees should be made bcz emran told neither bank draft,nor cheque ,nor money is acceptable... my friend is living in jubail,,how will he transfer fees for PCC??? Regards


Rizwan, find and read the detailed PCC requirements document from the DIAC/DIBP website.. Is lists down country wise the process / requirements for PCC.. It specifically states that non-citizens who are no longer residents of Saudi DO NOT need PCC from Saudi Arabia because they cannot get it (atleast not without pulling strings). If you have left on final exit from Saudi Arabia, you only need the stamped final exit document and a letter from your ex-employer in Saudi..

You may also get this confirmed from your CO giving him reference to that document..


----------



## emran

Rizwan125 said:


> that,s the question how fees should be made bcz emran told neither bank draft,nor cheque ,nor money is acceptable...
> 
> my friend is living in jubail,,how will he transfer fees for PCC???
> 
> Regards


Hi Rizwan,

They can send the letter through DHL, and if you request that you can not come to Riyadh then they will arrange for you to pay the fee to DHL when you collect the letter.


----------



## expat-malik

expat-malik said:


> Rizwan, find and read the detailed PCC requirements document from the DIAC/DIBP website.. Is lists down country wise the process / requirements for PCC.. It specifically states that non-citizens who are no longer residents of Saudi DO NOT need PCC from Saudi Arabia because they cannot get it (atleast not without pulling strings). If you have left on final exit from Saudi Arabia, you only need the stamped final exit document and a letter from your ex-employer in Saudi.. You may also get this confirmed from your CO giving him reference to that document..


Check the final paragraph under SAUDI ARABIA in the below:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## expat-malik

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Malik i agree with u but
> 
> Everyone knows in saudia nothing is easy??
> 
> What if i dn,t have final exit copy i have to ,i will obtain PCC --------
> 
> Any opinion
> 
> Regards


There are third party companies that do provide such services.
You will need to do a google search yourself as I have not used such a service but I have heard of one person who has done so.

Even so, I believe you are STILL required to produce some documentation such as letter from ex-employer, IQAMA copy, and maybe the final exit document even for such a service.

you will have to search and contact these service companies to check the requirements..


----------



## syeralia

syedhamidjamal said:


> Dosto!
> I finally have been granted the visa and i am flying to Aus in Feb 2014. following are my timelines:
> 
> ** Visa sub class: 175
> * Category: Production or Plant Engineer
> * Case submitted: Jun 11, 2011
> * CO assigned: Jan 10, 2012
> * Form 80: Feb 21, 2012
> * CO changed: Sep 2012
> * Medical/Character: Aug 2013
> * Visa Grant: Sep 17, 2013*






Congrates dear


----------



## AUSA

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Malik i agree with u but Everyone knows in saudia nothing is easy?? What if i dn,t have final exit copy i have to ,i will obtain PCC -------- Any opinion Regards


Hi yes u can obtain .. I faced same situation and i posted the process as well in ths forum .. I used "helpline group" thy do evrythng in 15 days .. Thy r expensive i paid 3000aed ... I live in dubai & thy hve office in dubai so it was easy fr me .. If ny questions pls ask


----------



## IBT

ambproject said:


> I need to know upon arrival in Australia do we get any support for childcare ? and it is available at te very begining or what?



Aoa. You can check the centrelink website. Once you come in Australia on PR for the first time...you will get yourself registered with Centrelink (the main social welfare org of OZ govt.). They do give you initially few hundred (or thousand) dollars for your kids...not sure about actual amount....but you do get some good money as soon as you come here. 

Then you do get money/child on monthly basis, if kids are less than 16 or 18 yrs old. If you child goes to childcare, then main bulk of money is again paid by centrelink. You only pay a v. little amount. Same is true for preschools. 

Also, after carbon tax in Julia Gillard's Govt, every family was paid 322 bucks on annual basis for increased expenses. If your salary is below certain amount/year then u r treated as low income family and you get a health card....which is very superior to general medicare card....it gives you access to dental services as well free of cost....and many other medical procedures are free.....also based on health card....you pay a little amount for kids in childcare and preschools.....just negligible....even that is also waived if you have a genuine case.

Also, you kids get money for books and uniform....still not cut by the Abbot Govt. Also there are many other modes through which Govt tries to help you as a family. Explore Centrelink.

Finally, many ppl are exploiting these social welfare options in a -ve manner. They take health cards and then don't do anything and also get unemployment benefit from the Govt......bad intentions and wrong niyaat only lead to chaos.

Govt also give you few grands on the birth of your kid for additional initial financial burden (baby milk, car seat, bassinette, baby clothing, carer, pram, rocker, etc.).....but again....we have seen that majority does not use that money for the purpose for which it has been given to them.

This is to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Hi everyone,

Can someone tell me how long team 13 takes to reply back after receiving form 80. I mean i havent received any acknowledgement even from them. No questions, no query, no nothing.


----------



## ahmed84

Waqar Hemani said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone tell me how long team 13 takes to reply back after receiving form 80. I mean i havent received any acknowledgement even from them. No questions, no query, no nothing.


They don't send acknowledge but they do contact you promptly if you are missing any additional information. Last week, they asked me some info, 
I replied and got another email from them asking additional info within an hour from my reply.


----------



## AUSA

IBT said:


> Aoa. You can check the centrelink website. Once you come in Australia on PR for the first time...you will get yourself registered with Centrelink (the main social welfare org of OZ govt.). They do give you initially few hundred (or thousand) dollars for your kids...not sure about actual amount....but you do get some good money as soon as you come here.
> 
> Then you do get money/child on monthly basis, if kids are less than 16 or 18 yrs old. If you child goes to childcare, then main bulk of money is again paid by centrelink. You only pay a v. little amount. Same is true for preschools.
> 
> Also, after carbon tax in Julia Gillard's Govt, every family was paid 322 bucks on annual basis for increased expenses. If your salary is below certain amount/year then u r treated as low income family and you get a health card....which is very superior to general medicare card....it gives you access to dental services as well free of cost....and many other medical procedures are free.....also based on health card....you pay a little amount for kids in childcare and preschools.....just negligible....even that is also waived if you have a genuine case.
> 
> Also, you kids get money for books and uniform....still not cut by the Abbot Govt. Also there are many other modes through which Govt tries to help you as a family. Explore Centrelink.
> 
> Finally, many ppl are exploiting these social welfare options in a -ve manner. They take health cards and then don't do anything and also get unemployment benefit from the Govt......bad intentions and wrong niyaat only lead to chaos.
> 
> Govt also give you few grands on the birth of your kid for additional initial financial burden (baby milk, car seat, bassinette, baby clothing, carer, pram, rocker, etc.).....but again....we have seen that majority does not use that money for the purpose for which it has been given to them.
> 
> This is to the best of my knowledge.


IBT this is a gr8 post and i like to appreciate such efforts from members 
your reply is very informative and will be helpful to most 
R u in Oz now ? can you pls add some more info and knowledge on other aspects afters arriving Oz .. thnx


----------



## Waqarali20005

I need a checklist of the documents to be provided while lodging application for Visa Sub-class 190 - SS. I would appreciate if anyone can help.


----------



## samper

AOA

Just received Medical and PCC Call form DIPB and got Medical time. I understand the all process but one thing is confusing me, which is they said wear undergarments. obviously everyone have this. but are they remove dress to check body parts etc,

Regards
Samper


----------



## Abrar warriach

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> Just received Medical and PCC Call form DIPB and got Medical time. I understand the all process but one thing is confusing me, which is they said wear undergarments. obviously everyone have this. but are they remove dress to check body parts etc,
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Bro when you go for XRay they ask you to take your shirts out, so you should have undergarments and when doctor does physical test they also require undergarments , specially for female.... hope it clarify you'r query..
Congrats for you medical call...


----------



## Waqar Hemani

ahmed84 said:


> They don't send acknowledge but they do contact you promptly if you are missing any additional information. Last week, they asked me some info,
> I replied and got another email from them asking additional info within an hour from my reply.


Thanks bro. So this mean they dnt required anything from me thats good, less headache


----------



## Rizwan125

*Inquiry Regarding PCC*

Dear Experts,

i have to obtain 2 PCC,,one from KSA and other from PAk..but for KSA i need finger prints to be attested by I.G office in lahore, and for finger prints they said i have to firstly obtain pakistani PCC...my question is

1) should i include those 2 years in Pakistani PCC also which i spent in KSA because i often came on vacations????

2)They attested finger prints on stamp paper,should that acceptable in local police station in KSA????(ofcourse Arabic Translation is there)

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## emran

Abrar warriach said:


> Bro when you go for XRay they ask you to take your shirts out, so you should have undergarments and when doctor does physical test they also require undergarments , specially for female.... hope it clarify you'r query..
> Congrats for you medical call...



Salam Abrar Bahi,

They do have lady doctors as well right? 

Also, when you say physical test you only mean X-ray test or Treadmill running test as well?


----------



## n3o

*Finally 189 Got medical Call*



samper said:


> AOA
> 
> Just received Medical and PCC Call form DIPB and got Medical time. I understand the all process but one thing is confusing me, which is they said wear undergarments. obviously everyone have this. but are they remove dress to check body parts etc,
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Is this only me who noticed ? 189 guy got his medical call. Should we assume his security checks are cleared now ?? 

Are you gonna be the first rain drop ? :rapture: Congratz dear very happy for you.:whoo:

What do you think seniors ?


----------



## Avatar82

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> Just received Medical and PCC Call form DIPB and got Medical time. I understand the all process but one thing is confusing me, which is they said wear undergarments. obviously everyone have this. but are they remove dress to check body parts etc,
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Bro this is a great news for rest of the 189ers and I am sure u r the 1st one to get the silver email (189 case)...many many congrats dear n best of luck for way ahead
*All 189ers tighten ur seat belts; we are about to take off*


----------



## xubeynalym

Guys,

I am thinking of front-loading Medicals and PCC.

My reason is that I am already done with 15 months of Security Checks and I am expecting the output at max by 18th month which is Mar 2014 in my case. Incase, if I upload Med/Pcc by end of Dec 2013 and I get visas by Mar 2014 then I'll have enough months to ensure my initial entry.

Above all, I am seeing a lot of silver/golden mails of similar cases, therefore, I have a strong feeling that front loading med/pcc will be a clever decision.

What do you guys suggest me?

xubeynalym


----------



## bhura

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> Just received Medical and PCC Call form DIPB and got Medical time. I understand the all process but one thing is confusing me, which is they said wear undergarments. obviously everyone have this. but are they remove dress to check body parts etc,
> 
> Regards
> Samper


This is really a great news, many congrats Samper.
Wish all the 189ers very best
Fingers crossed
In physical examination doctors usually check for any skin disease so don't worry
Good luck for medicals 

Regards
Bhura


----------



## bhura

xubeynalym said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am thinking of front-loading Medicals and PCC.
> 
> My reason is that I am already done with 15 months of Security Checks and I am expecting the output at max by 18th month which is Mar 2014 in my case. Incase, if I upload Med/Pcc by end of Dec 2013 and I get visas by Mar 2014 then I'll have enough months to ensure my initial entry.
> 
> Above all, I am seeing a lot of silver/golden mails of similar cases, therefore, I have a strong feeling that front loading med/pcc will be a clever decision.
> 
> What do you guys suggest me?
> 
> xubeynalym


It's a good move I guess you should go for your medicals 
I am trying but my link for medicals in e visa is not working

Regards 
Bhura


----------



## bhura

emran said:


> Salam Abrar Bahi,
> 
> They do have lady doctors as well right?
> 
> Also, when you say physical test you only mean X-ray test or Treadmill running test as well?


Physical examination means checking you physically for any skin disease etc
Regards
Bhura


----------



## SMShoaib

xubeynalym said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am thinking of front-loading Medicals and PCC.
> 
> My reason is that I am already done with 15 months of Security Checks and I am expecting the output at max by 18th month which is Mar 2014 in my case. Incase, if I upload Med/Pcc by end of Dec 2013 and I get visas by Mar 2014 then I'll have enough months to ensure my initial entry.
> 
> Above all, I am seeing a lot of silver/golden mails of similar cases, therefore, I have a strong feeling that front loading med/pcc will be a clever decision.
> 
> What do you guys suggest me?
> 
> xubeynalym



Bro, I agree with your thinking to FL your medicals.
I am also doing the same and probably in the next 20 days, i'll FL my medicals.

Best of luck


----------



## syeralia

Congrates Dear InshaAllah The Raining of Grants for 189er is About to Start
InshaAllah We'll all get the golden email in month or 2 InshaAllah





samper said:


> AOA
> 
> Just received Medical and PCC Call form DIPB and got Medical time. I understand the all process but one thing is confusing me, which is they said wear undergarments. obviously everyone have this. but are they remove dress to check body parts etc,
> 
> Regards
> Samper


----------



## Abrar warriach

emran said:


> Salam Abrar Bahi,
> 
> They do have lady doctors as well right?
> 
> Also, when you say physical test you only mean X-ray test or Treadmill running test as well?


Yes they do have lady doctor , only exray test and just other physical test like you teeth and nick movement , no treadmill running.......


----------



## Avatar82

bhura said:


> It's a good move I guess you should go for your medicals
> I am trying but my link for medicals in e visa is not working
> 
> Regards
> Bhura


my link for e medical is not working as well...may be CO has not allowed and will do it when it is required..
in case of FL med how can we do it?


----------



## MaternityRegistrar

1. Hi everyone,
New to Expat forums but I find this forum very informative.I have applied for visa 189 at 65 points.My case officer has just asked for 2 outstanding documents though I had already uploaded everything.
1)Work experience -I had already uploaded my work experience certificate which I obtained from Ministry of health Saudi Arabia in March 2010(when I came to Australia in June 2010),this categorically states my entire work period of 8 years.I also gave them the present work experience certificate which I obtained from HUNTER NEW ENGLAND Health service where I have worked since September 2011,now my CO officer is asking for payslips,income tax returns etc?? presumably from Both KSA and Australia.Australia I can provide but KSA after 3.5 yrs is going to be difficult.
2)Police clearance from Saudi Arabia and India(my country of origin)-In the last 10 yrs I have not stayed in India For more than 4 months cumulatively and to my knowledge Police clearance from there is needed only if I stayed there for a cumulative period of one year.
It is already mentioned in the DIBP website that Saudi Arabia does not issue Police clearance certificates for foreign National not present in the country and I just have the Police clearance I had from Indian embassy in Riyadh when I came to Australia.
Sorry for the long story but my question is how to explain all this to the case officer ? and how technical can these points be in view the proofs that I have already provided the CO.


----------



## msvayani

xubeynalym said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am thinking of front-loading Medicals and PCC.
> 
> My reason is that I am already done with 15 months of Security Checks and I am expecting the output at max by 18th month which is Mar 2014 in my case. Incase, if I upload Med/Pcc by end of Dec 2013 and I get visas by Mar 2014 then I'll have enough months to ensure my initial entry.
> 
> Above all, I am seeing a lot of silver/golden mails of similar cases, therefore, I have a strong feeling that front loading med/pcc will be a clever decision.
> 
> What do you guys suggest me?
> 
> xubeynalym


Good idea. Go for it. I have also done that and didn't regret.


----------



## stariq178

I had applied 175 in Mar-2012 , CO assigned August-2012 , Also want to Front Load my medical , Paper based applicant so don't have HAPID , Will my CO provide me for FL medical if i email to him?


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> This is really a great news, many congrats Samper.
> Wish all the 189ers very best
> Fingers crossed
> In physical examination doctors usually check for any skin disease so don't worry
> Good luck for medicals
> 
> Regards
> Bhura




yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ... Alhamdullilah finally 189er received medical call.


----------



## xubeynalym

stariq178 said:


> I had applied 175 in Mar-2012 , CO assigned August-2012 , Also want to Front Load my medical , Paper based applicant so don't have HAPID , Will my CO provide me for FL medical if i email to him?


Definitely Yes. I am too a Paper based applicant and I retrieved HAP IDs of my entire family by asking it from my CO.

Go for it, and do let us know if you find any problem.

xubeynalym


----------



## GoingDownUnder

Hi all.

I want to know the details of after visa is granted. 

I have heard that you have at max one year time in which you have to visit Australia at least once otherwise your visa is cancelled. is it true ?

Skilled migration plan (175)

Going Down under.
Thanks


----------



## msohaibkhan

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> Just received Medical and PCC Call form DIPB and got Medical time. I understand the all process but one thing is confusing me, which is they said wear undergarments. obviously everyone have this. but are they remove dress to check body parts etc,
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Many congratulations on your silver mail.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> I need a checklist of the documents to be provided while lodging application for Visa Sub-class 190 - SS. I would appreciate if anyone can help.


Go to Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

Click on "VISA APPLICANTS" tab, then click "Document Checklist"


----------



## GoingDownUnder

*Visa Condition*



syedhamidjamal said:


> Dosto!
> I finally have been granted the visa and i am flying to Aus in Feb 2014. following are my timelines:
> 
> ** Visa sub class: 175
> * Category: Production or Plant Engineer
> * Case submitted: Jun 11, 2011
> * CO assigned: Jan 10, 2012
> * Form 80: Feb 21, 2012
> * CO changed: Sep 2012
> * Medical/Character: Aug 2013
> * Visa Grant: Sep 17, 2013*


Congrats brother. 

Is there any condition on your visa. like you have to enter australia by some specific time (e.g one year )?


----------



## bhura

GoingDownUnder said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I want to know the details of after visa is granted.
> 
> I have heard that you have at max one year time in which you have to visit Australia at least once otherwise your visa is cancelled. is it true ?
> 
> Skilled migration plan (175)
> 
> Going Down under.
> Thanks


They will give you one year from your medical or Pcc whichever is expiring first.
For example if you do your medical on 1 jan 2014 and Pcc on 1feb 2014 you will get your entry date before 1 jan 2015.

Regards
Bhura


----------



## stariq178

SMShoaib said:


> *Obtaining HAP ID*
> To obtain HAP ID, email your details to this address, irrespective to paper based or online applicant:
> [email protected]
> 
> Normally they respond within a week


Dear Shoaib , Ddi you get your HAPID using this email address?


----------



## Luqman

Dear All, 

Below are my time lines 

60 pts/ Visa 190 Lodge/all documents uploaded : Oct 6, 2013
Form80/medical/PCC request from CO : Nov 27, 2013
Form 1022 to add new baby : Nov 27,2013
Medical/PCC/form80 submission for me, my wife and one kid : December 1, 2013
New baby added confirmed by CO with HAP ID : December 16, 2013
Medical for new baby : December 16, 2013

Grant : Waiting

Do you guys think our documents have been finalized by looking at above sequences ? 
how long it would take more to finally receive the golden email. Any predictions ?


----------



## IBT

AUSA said:


> IBT this is a gr8 post and i like to appreciate such efforts from members
> your reply is very informative and will be helpful to most
> R u in Oz now ? can you pls add some more info and knowledge on other aspects afters arriving Oz .. thnx



Aoa again! I have been living in Sydney for the last 3 yrs along with my family. I don't know what you might like to enquire but I can reply in detail if you have any specific question in mind. 

Generally, rent is the main cost. Check the websites domain.com.au and realestate.com.au for latest rents for a single or a double bedroom apartment. These are the most widely used websites...all the listings are provided by them and all estate agents are registered with them. Even when u will come to Australia, you will use them to find place for yourself or your family. You never directly go to the estate agent. Once a property is listed on the website, inspection times are announced (also on the website). These times are very specific only 10 -15 mins on a specific day. You have to be there on time to do the inspection of the apartment. Without inspection, you can't apply for renting (by law). It's very different from Pakistan or rest of the world (perhaps). Once you have applied on the app form along with your bank statement, ID details, references, etc., then it is up to the landlord which applicant he/she will like to accept for renting. This means that you need to apply at a number of places. Initially, without transport, it is very hectic and cumbersome but that's the way it is. 

So usually after getting PR, families live with their old friends or relatives straight after arriving here. There is no way you can apply for an apartment from Pakistan. You have to do the inspection in person. So you have to find someone who would be willing to keep you for initial 1-2 months. Sometimes you can pay them half rent and sometimes you can live on shared basis meaning half of everything (rent, electricity, grocery, etc.) depends on your relationship with the person. If you have an intimate friend here, then perhaps he will allow you to live with him for free. As soon as you arrive, you get registered with centrelink so that you start getting some money...also you have to start hunting for job because rent would be around 200 - 300 bucks/week. Here everything happens on fortnightly basis..so you pay rent and also get salary on fortnightly basis. Rent is always calculated on weekly basis...very different from Europe. 

Also, bring verification letter of your full driving licence from Pakistan..so that you can apply for licence here....without car...your family life will be pathetic. It is better that you get a full licence for your wife along with verification letter as well from Pakistan.....so that she can directly apply for OZ full licence rather than going for red and green Ps. It depends on your way of life and mindset but you need someone to drop and pickup your kids from school....you will be busy in job so wife has to do it.....on trains and buses...it is total kuwari. Initially you can drive on Paki licence for only first 3 months and then you must apply for OZ licence based on Paki verification letter. Check Pakistan consulate website for this intricate process. 

Also, immunisation cards have now become compulsory for preschools in NSW (don't know about other states). So get a history of immunisation of your kids signed by a paediatrician in Pakistan. Don't miss out on any vaccine. This is the most latest info that we got from our kid's school yesterday.

There are many other things that I would like to elaborate on but it will be too much for a single post. Ask specific question and I will try my best to answer it.

Thanks.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> Just received Medical and PCC Call form DIPB and got Medical time. I understand the all process but one thing is confusing me, which is they said wear undergarments. obviously everyone have this. but are they remove dress to check body parts etc,
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Mubarakan sirjee for breaking ice. Finally good news for 189ers :hungry:


----------



## SMShoaib

stariq178 said:


> Dear Shoaib , Ddi you get your HAPID using this email address?


Yes. They responded me in 4 days with HAP ids of all the applicants.


----------



## imranhassan852

AOA everyone,

*some of your precious time is requested to answer my following querries*

I am asked by CO to provide following docs & I have some querries:

1- Form 1221 (Is it to be filled by both me & my wife)
2- Birth Certificates of me & wife (If I cannot produce my Birth Certificate, what else can I provide as proof of my Birth? and does it work?)
3- Salary Slips (My salary slips are not signed by finance people of my compnay. Do they still work? My company does not issue signed Salary slips. I will be able to provide 20 salary slips to CO, are these much enough?)
4- Bank Statement (I am not in Pakistan and I obtained online bank statement. Does this work? I cannot go back to Pakistan for bank statement)


----------



## imranhassan852

I am 189 applicant.

some of your precious time is requested to answer my following querries

I am asked by CO to provide following docs & I have some querries:

1- Form 1221 (Is it to be filled by both me & my wife)
2- Birth Certificates of me & wife (If I cannot produce my Birth Certificate, what else can I provide as proof of my Birth? and does it work?)
3- Salary Slips (My salary slips are not signed by finance people of my compnay. Do they still work? My company does not issue signed Salary slips. I will be able to provide 20 salary slips to CO, are these much enough?)
4- Bank Statement (I am not in Pakistan and I obtained online bank statement. Does this work? I cannot go back to Pakistan for bank statement)


----------



## saleemk1

thanks for the info , can u please tell me the centrelink payment? what kind of payment and how much do they give? and how to claim them

rgds,
saleem



IBT said:


> Aoa again! I have been living in Sydney for the last 3 yrs along with my family. I don't know what you might like to enquire but I can reply in detail if you have any specific question in mind.
> 
> Generally, rent is the main cost. Check the websites domain.com.au and realestate.com.au for latest rents for a single or a double bedroom apartment. These are the most widely used websites...all the listings are provided by them and all estate agents are registered with them. Even when u will come to Australia, you will use them to find place for yourself or your family. You never directly go to the estate agent. Once a property is listed on the website, inspection times are announced (also on the website). These times are very specific only 10 -15 mins on a specific day. You have to be there on time to do the inspection of the apartment. Without inspection, you can't apply for renting (by law). It's very different from Pakistan or rest of the world (perhaps). Once you have applied on the app form along with your bank statement, ID details, references, etc., then it is up to the landlord which applicant he/she will like to accept for renting. This means that you need to apply at a number of places. Initially, without transport, it is very hectic and cumbersome but that's the way it is.
> 
> So usually after getting PR, families live with their old friends or relatives straight after arriving here. There is no way you can apply for an apartment from Pakistan. You have to do the inspection in person. So you have to find someone who would be willing to keep you for initial 1-2 months. Sometimes you can pay them half rent and sometimes you can live on shared basis meaning half of everything (rent, electricity, grocery, etc.) depends on your relationship with the person. If you have an intimate friend here, then perhaps he will allow you to live with him for free. As soon as you arrive, you get registered with centrelink so that you start getting some money...also you have to start hunting for job because rent would be around 200 - 300 bucks/week. Here everything happens on fortnightly basis..so you pay rent and also get salary on fortnightly basis. Rent is always calculated on weekly basis...very different from Europe.
> 
> Also, bring verification letter of your full driving licence from Pakistan..so that you can apply for licence here....without car...your family life will be pathetic. It is better that you get a full licence for your wife along with verification letter as well from Pakistan.....so that she can directly apply for OZ full licence rather than going for red and green Ps. It depends on your way of life and mindset but you need someone to drop and pickup your kids from school....you will be busy in job so wife has to do it.....on trains and buses...it is total kuwari. Initially you can drive on Paki licence for only first 3 months and then you must apply for OZ licence based on Paki verification letter. Check Pakistan consulate website for this intricate process.
> 
> Also, immunisation cards have now become compulsory for preschools in NSW (don't know about other states). So get a history of immunisation of your kids signed by a paediatrician in Pakistan. Don't miss out on any vaccine. This is the most latest info that we got from our kid's school yesterday.
> 
> There are many other things that I would like to elaborate on but it will be too much for a single post. Ask specific question and I will try my best to answer it.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Kamm

Hi Guys,

While lodging the application, there was a section where you have to list in the DEPENDENT FAMILY MEMBERS other than secondary applicant who depend on your income. I haven't listed any of my family members as they don't depend on my income. Was this correct?

Your prompt reply will be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## umairmahmood

saleemk1 said:


> thanks for the info , can u please tell me the centrelink payment? what kind of payment and how much do they give? and how to claim them
> 
> rgds,
> saleem


Depends upon your children. You wont get any if you dont have one. For new migrants with one kid and no job it is usually around 900 approximately. You can use centerlink calculator to find an estimate.


----------



## muneer.t

Hi Guys

Got PCC at last after a number of visits to SP office. Emailed to CO yesterday.

Meds were submitted on 11th December for me, my wife and two kids. I was checking the progress of application and on the status page meds for my kids were being shown as 'finalized' while for me and my wife they were still in 'received' status.

How long does it take generally for medicals to be finalised after being submitted?

regards

P.S: Applied (175: Accountant): June 2012, CO: Sep 2012, Meds/PCC: Nov 2013, Meds/PCC Submitted: Dec 2013


----------



## raheel78

muneer.t said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got PCC at last after a number of visits to SP office. Emailed to CO yesterday.
> 
> Meds were submitted on 11th December for me, my wife and two kids. I was checking the progress of application and on the status page meds for my kids were being shown as 'finalized' while for me and my wife they were still in 'received' status.
> 
> How long does it take generally for medicals to be finalised after being submitted?
> 
> regards
> 
> P.S: Applied (175: Accountant): June 2012, CO: Sep 2012, Meds/PCC: Nov 2013, Meds/PCC Submitted: Dec 2013



Don't worry bro. It will be updated anytime soon. Mine took a week to finalize (adults only) from the receiving date as it took more time to receive complete results of X-ray and blood/urine test. For kids, its easy and get updated quickly.


----------



## Black Eagle

Anyone gone through document attestation required for EA assessment. If I attest all my documents from Pak and then submit the application to EA from another place; will that cause any trouble later on. All my qualification is from Pak but I'm not residing there currently.


----------



## SMShoaib

Black Eagle said:


> Anyone gone through document attestation required for EA assessment. If I attest all my documents from Pak and then submit the application to EA from another place; will that cause any trouble later on. All my qualification is from Pak but I'm not residing there currently.


Get attested from anywhere you want


----------



## bhura

Black Eagle said:


> Anyone gone through document attestation required for EA assessment. If I attest all my documents from Pak and then submit the application to EA from another place; will that cause any trouble later on. All my qualification is from Pak but I'm not residing there currently.


Please follow instructions in booklet 6. Only authorized persons mentioned in here can attest documents for EA.
Otherwise EA may return your document.
I can attest being financial member of EA if you can send me here in Abu Dhabi 

Regards 
Bhura


----------



## bhura

SMShoaib said:


> Get attested from anywhere you want


SMShoaib

One friend of mine got attested his passport from his embassy but it was returned from EA.
So my suggestion would be to follow booklet 6.

Regards 
Bhura


----------



## khanash

Dear brother and sisters..
Those who are in Australia already could you please answer a few questions it would be surely be helpful for all the prospective immigrants.
When first time entering Australia what documents will be required at the port of entry.I mean is there a special checking.is it different then the second or third time entering Australia.
secondly somebody told me that wooden stuff is not allowed like rolling pins etc and that shoes in the baggage that have dust on them are dumped at the airport so they need to be wiped off.
thirdly if i dont have anybody at the place where i am going.what suggestion is there for the accommodation.for example I am going to adelaide with family but i dont have anyone there and I emailed a numberof people on gumtree but noreply.
Awaitng response from forum people


----------



## saghirq

*Other names / spellings*

Hi expats i am in a problem while lodging application there was a section 
Other names / spellings
"Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?"
I tick it as NO and lodged the application.
But whem i uploaded bank statement my name was misspelled there was an "I" insteadof "EE" in my full name in bank records. I request the bank and they changed it. but they issue bank statement one after name change date and other before name chnage date showing same account number. i uploaded these and also in form 80 in other spellings of name i mentioned it as other spellings of name.
Now i am worried as in application i ticked to NO in other spellings of names but in form 80 i mentioned other spellings of name.Except bank statement (although corrected now) my name spellings are same on all documents.
now what should i do? any suggestions plz


----------



## Waqar Hemani

khanash said:


> Dear brother and sisters..
> Those who are in Australia already could you please answer a few questions it would be surely be helpful for all the prospective immigrants.
> When first time entering Australia what documents will be required at the port of entry.I mean is there a special checking.is it different then the second or third time entering Australia.
> secondly somebody told me that wooden stuff is not allowed like rolling pins etc and that shoes in the baggage that have dust on them are dumped at the airport so they need to be wiped off.
> thirdly if i dont have anybody at the place where i am going.what suggestion is there for the accommodation.for example I am going to adelaide with family but i dont have anyone there and I emailed a numberof people on gumtree but noreply.
> Awaitng response from forum people


Salam bro,

They treat you same if u coming 1st time or 2nd 3rd. Make simple rule, NO FOOD, NO WOODEN MATERIAL and ANY OLD SHOES WHICH U WORE IN AGRICULTURAL FIELD. And don't worry once u will land in Australia they will give u a paper to fill out, fill that properly and if u have any item mentioned in the list PLEASE DO DISCLOSE!!! remember disclosing is not an offence but hiding is an offence. If you disclose they will check, if they found ok they will let it go otherwise they will throw in bin infront of you. But if you don't disclose then there is $5,500 fine onspot. For the address you can tell them that I don't have anyone here and i will live in hotel accommodation till I get my house. There are alot of Backpackers and tourist come from all over the place who live in backpackers/hotel accommodation. But try booking some place before you come because you need to live somewhere afterall.

All new migrants, don't worry at all you all coming on permanent residence and you will enjoy good service at All Australian Airports. If you become confused for anything just ask airport staff they will help you out with every single thing.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

one more thing, try to bring doctor's prescription if you bringing medicines. Panadol and normal day to day medicines are fine. But if there is any ANTI BIOTIC then do bring prescription. Remember all medicines should have clear chemicals names mentioned, avoid bringing any herbal medicines as they might have chemicals which may be illegal in Australia. Chewing Tobacco is also not allowed.


----------



## AirBourne

Hi Guys,

Just logged into my IMMI account and noticed that the status of my Form 80 has changed from 'required' to 'received' with the update reflecting Saturday's date i.e 21/12/2013. Even though I had submitted my form 80 on 21/03/2013. 

Does this change in status to 'received' after 9 months of form 80 submission mean anything?

Your help will be much appreciated.

Best Regards,
Umar


----------



## Waqar Hemani

AirBourne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just logged into my IMMI account and noticed that the status of my Form 80 has changed from 'required' to 'received' with the update reflecting Saturday's date i.e 21/12/2013. Even though I had submitted my form 80 on 21/03/2013.
> 
> Does this change in status to 'received' after 9 months of form 80 submission mean anything?
> 
> Your help will be much appreciated.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Umar


May be ur CO going through ur application and update status. I don't think u need to worry for anything.


----------



## opfian

Black Eagle said:


> Anyone gone through document attestation required for EA assessment. If I attest all my documents from Pak and then submit the application to EA from another place; will that cause any trouble later on. All my qualification is from Pak but I'm not residing there currently.


My situation was more or less same as yours. Get your papers stamped from notary public from pk. Just ask him to give u a declaration with all the docs itemized in it, saying that he/she saw ur originals docs and found these to be true copy of original. Also attach one visiting card of the attesting person with his stamp and signature on back. It will be sufficient.


----------



## SMShoaib

bhura said:


> SMShoaib
> 
> One friend of mine got attested his passport from his embassy but it was returned from EA.
> So my suggestion would be to follow booklet 6.
> 
> Regards
> Bhura


Ofcourse, we have to follow whatever written in booklet 6 but my reply is mainly towards the location i.e. city/country.


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> Go to Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> 
> Click on "VISA APPLICANTS" tab, then click "Document Checklist"



Thanks!!


----------



## samper

n3o said:


> Is this only me who noticed ? 189 guy got his medical call. Should we assume his security checks are cleared now ??
> 
> Are you gonna be the first rain drop ? :rapture: Congratz dear very happy for you.:whoo:
> 
> What do you think seniors ?


AOA,

As I have discussion session with my consultant, and they told me that they have clients those have their medical 4 months ago and they don't have grant at yet, so be ready, GOD bless all of you and pray for my medical test

Regards
Samper


----------



## opfian

samper said:


> AOA,
> 
> As I have discussion session with my consultant, and they told me that they have clients those have their medical 4 months ago and they don't have grant at yet, so be ready, GOD bless all of you and pray for my medical test
> 
> Regards
> Samper


He must be referring to 189 applicants who have applied in 2013. Since start of this year, COs started to ask for Med/PCC in advance from Pakistani 189 applicants. 

However among 189 applicants from 2012, you are the only one who got medical call


----------



## opfian

samper said:


> AOA,
> 
> As I have discussion session with my consultant, and they told me that they have clients those have their medical 4 months ago and they don't have grant at yet, so be ready, GOD bless all of you and pray for my medical test
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Please log the medical activity in detail and share with us, once u r done.


----------



## Celley

*Need your help again!!*

Hello Guys!!
Need your help again!!

I had submitted my 189 visa application in April , recently renewed my passport. 
Is emailing Form 929 with scanned and attested copy of Passport to CO is sufficient for this?
Moreover if anyone has filled form 929 can u please answer another query. 

Under section A-

Q.4- Write the Application receipt number: ??
what should i write here TRN or something else?

Q.7- At which office was the application lodged?
since we lodged it online what should i write?


----------



## Avatar82

samper said:


> AOA,
> 
> As I have discussion session with my consultant, and they told me that they have clients those have their medical 4 months ago and they don't have grant at yet, so be ready, GOD bless all of you and pray for my medical test
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Bro I would second to what OPFIAN replied to u...ur consultant must be referring to the 189 applicants who have launched their applications in 2013...in ur case it was likely that a med/pcc call would be expected as it has been 14+months now and i am pretty sure that ur case is near to finalization Insha Allah.. as u r da 1st person to get da silver email so it is expected that other 189 applicants who launched applications in 2012 will be starting to get their silver email very soon like yours Insha Allah.


----------



## Abrar warriach

IBT said:


> Also, bring verification letter of your full driving licence from Pakistan..so that you can apply for licence here....without car...your family life will be pathetic. It is better that you get a full licence for your wife along with verification letter as well from Pakistan.....so that she can directly apply for OZ full licence rather than going for red and green Ps. It depends on your way of life and mindset but you need someone to drop and pickup your kids from school....you will be busy in job so wife has to do it.....on trains and buses...it is total kuwari. Initially you can drive on Paki licence for only first 3 months and then you must apply for OZ licence based on Paki verification letter. Check Pakistan consulate website for this intricate process.
> 
> 
> :decision:
> Thanks.



*Please guide how to get Verfication letter of full driving licence from Pakisatn*


----------



## Abrar warriach

Abrar warriach said:


> *Please guide how to get Verfication letter of full driving licence from Pakisatn*


I think it can be verified from *Ministry of Foreign Affairs
Government of Pakistan* 

Driving License

Rs. 5

Original Driving License has to be presented at the counter alongwith NOC issued by concerned License Issuing Authority. Only original NOC is attested. Copy of CARD driving license is also attested. :boxing:


----------



## opfian

Abrar warriach said:


> I think it can be verified from Ministry of Foreign Affairs
> Government of Pakistan
> 
> Driving License
> 
> Rs. 5
> 
> Original Driving License has to be presented at the counter alongwith NOC issued by concerned License Issuing Authority. Only original NOC is attested. Copy of CARD driving license is also attested. :boxing:


FO always verify document, when it is already attested by issuing authority. For example, academic degrees will be attested by FO if they are attested by HEC.

Likewise, for driving license you have to start from issuing authority.


----------



## syeralia

Can some body tell me How many off days are there for Chiristmis and New year


----------



## Wasee

Abrar warriach said:


> Yes my CO is JH , i never called him but he does reply within two weeks... How do you find him?



same here , not called him but he do reply on mail within 7-10 days...
and waiting for LAST mail from him


----------



## Wasee

Wasee said:


> same here , not called him but he do reply on mail within 7-10 days...
> and waiting for LAST mail from him


did you ask him for any expected timelines ??


----------



## Abrar warriach

Wasee said:


> did you ask him for any expected timelines ??


Waiting for the grant notfication... i did not contact him yet about the grant, i will after 21 jan beacuse my wife chracter cirtificate would expire on 30 jan ....:fish: :fish:


----------



## gladiator007

opfian said:


> He must be referring to 189 applicants who have applied in 2013. Since start of this year, COs started to ask for Med/PCC in advance from Pakistani 189 applicants.
> 
> However among 189 applicants from 2012, you are the only one who got medical call


He is right brother, even my cousin's medical for visa 176 got finalized on early October but grant is still pending. She got her medical call after 17 months of case submission, so apparently after security checks. I have visited her consultant with her to discuss the same and he told me the same thing that many grant cases are pending after medical finalization. Let's pray for the best for everyone.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Guys i have following confusion while going through form 80. Although I am not required to fill out this form at this stage but just asking out of curiosity... 

*QUESTION 4

Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1
to enter Australia?

No; (if you tick this box answer complete question (a) below)
(a) Write the number of the document you used to
enter Australia; You will find the document number i.e passport on the photo page at the back top right hand corner.

Yes; ( if you tick this box proceed to question No.5)*


what if i have never travelled to Australia ever before??


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Waqarali20005 said:


> Guys i have following confusion while going through form 80. Although I am not required to fill out this form at this stage but just asking out of curiosity...
> 
> *QUESTION 4
> 
> Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1
> to enter Australia?
> 
> No; (if you tick this box answer complete question (a) below)
> (a) Write the number of the document you used to
> enter Australia; You will find the document number i.e passport on the photo page at the back top right hand corner.
> 
> Yes; ( if you tick this box proceed to question No.5)*
> 
> 
> what if i have never travelled to Australia ever before??


Hi Waqar,
I left it blank for me, as I also have never traveled to Aus.
Regards,


----------



## Jango911

Waqarali20005 said:


> Guys i have following confusion while going through form 80. Although I am not required to fill out this form at this stage but just asking out of curiosity...
> 
> *QUESTION 4
> 
> Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1
> to enter Australia?
> 
> No; (if you tick this box answer complete question (a) below)
> (a) Write the number of the document you used to
> enter Australia; You will find the document number i.e passport on the photo page at the back top right hand corner.
> 
> Yes; ( if you tick this box proceed to question No.5)*
> 
> 
> what if i have never travelled to Australia ever before??


Hi Waqar,

Just write " I have never entered AUSTRALIA before"! eace:

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## stariq178

So Sent an Email to [email protected] to get my HAPID for paper bases application , got the following response , 
"We are unable to provide a HAP ID for front end loading medicals as this is only done prior to lodging a visa application. Please contact the case officer allocated for this case to request a HAP ID for the client to undertake medicals."
So i dont know who is my current CO now, has been changed twice , result cannot FL medical. And the bad luck continues Since Mar-2012


----------



## stariq178

Australia is not exactly "wonderful , full of opportunities" Country , But since we dont have many Options so we have to try for its Immi , if it takes us Pakistanis (Well Educated , experienced professionals) almost 2 yrs to get to a country Like Australia Imagine what kind of hell hole we are sitting in...


----------



## ahmed84

stariq178 said:


> Australia is not exactly "wonderful , full of opportunities" Country , But since we dont have many Options so we have to try for its Immi , if it takes us Pakistanis (Well Educated , experienced professionals) almost 2 yrs to get to a country Like Australia Imagine what kind of hell hole we are sitting in...


Probably you have more options than the majority of people in your country who can't study, find work or afford to pay the high immigration fees you are willing to pay. Be grateful bro. 

I said it before in another post, if you are currently feeling so miserable and immigrating to Australia to be happy, you will be disappointed. Misery is a state of mind and it will go everywhere with you. 

That's just my two cents.


----------



## coolkhu

Celley said:


> Hello Guys!!
> Need your help again!!
> 
> I had submitted my 189 visa application in April , recently renewed my passport.
> Is emailing Form 929 with scanned and attested copy of Passport to CO is sufficient for this?
> Moreover if anyone has filled form 929 can u please answer another query.
> 
> Under section A-
> 
> Q.4- Write the Application receipt number: ??
> what should i write here TRN or something else?
> 
> Q.7- At which office was the application lodged?
> since we lodged it online what should i write?



Yes email the scanned form 929 to CO at designated team address and also the color scan copy of new passport...upload this new passport in the system as well. I believe no need to attest.
for Q-4....I used "Client number" only and left remaining two as 'Blank' (keep it empty). Client number(ID) can be found in the very first email which is received after you lodge an application.

for Q-7 Write "Online"


----------



## IBT

Abrar warriach said:


> *Please guide how to get Verfication letter of full driving licence from Pakisatn*



Please check the link below:

Driving License


----------



## ahad

my wife is pregnant and my 189 application like all others is in security checks . kindly advise what to do from following two options

1.email CO that my wife is pregnant and she will be due on this date , my application is in security checks as already confirmed by you so kindly let the security checks complete and hold my application for grant , i will upload baby docs by this date .

2. email CO and just tell my wife is preg and she will be due on this date 

3. do nothing , keep having extra calories now n then and get more fat


----------



## nuked

ahad said:


> my wife is pregnant and my 189 application like all others is in security checks . kindly advise what to do from following two options
> 
> 1.email CO that my wife is pregnant and she will be due on this date , my application is in security checks as already confirmed by you so kindly let the security checks complete and hold my application for grant , i will upload baby docs by this date .
> 
> 2. email CO and just tell my wife is preg and she will be due on this date
> 
> 3. do nothing , keep having extra calories now n then and get more fat


Ideally, option 1 & 2 are both best options.


----------



## Abrar warriach

ahad said:


> my wife is pregnant and my 189 application like all others is in security checks . kindly advise what to do from following two options
> 
> 1.email CO that my wife is pregnant and she will be due on this date , my application is in security checks as already confirmed by you so kindly let the security checks complete and hold my application for grant , i will upload baby docs by this date .
> 
> 2. email CO and just tell my wife is preg and she will be due on this date
> 
> 3. do nothing , keep having extra calories now n then and get more fat


In my case i followed the 3 and kept it quite till my new born baby, then i informed my CO and he asked for his birth cirtificate and passport...


----------



## gladiator007

ahad said:


> my wife is pregnant and my 189 application like all others is in security checks . kindly advise what to do from following two options
> 
> 1.email CO that my wife is pregnant and she will be due on this date , my application is in security checks as already confirmed by you so kindly let the security checks complete and hold my application for grant , i will upload baby docs by this date .
> 
> 2. email CO and just tell my wife is preg and she will be due on this date
> 
> 3. do nothing , keep having extra calories now n then and get more fat


Brother,
Do nothing, let the medical call come, once its with you and your wife is over 3 months then go for medical and get the visa. Or otherwise ask your CO to extend the medical submission date and that he / she will do happily. It is exactly happened with one of my friend's case.


----------



## Abrar warriach

IBT said:


> Please check the link below:
> 
> Driving License


Can we have that verfired from lahore and it would be accepted in Australia...


----------



## imranhassan852

Dear all AOA,

Kindly spare some time to answer following querry.

I am currently in Saudi Arabia and 189 applicant. My CO requested some docs including birth certificates.

1- I am unable to find my Birth Certificate since I am here in Saudia. So can I upload my Matric Certificate as proof of birth?
2- I have to mention my residential address on Form 80. Its mentioned on the form that PO BOX Address should not be provided. But in KSA, all addresses are PO BOX Addresses. What should I do now? Should I keep the residential address blank or I should give my postal address as residential as well?


----------



## gladiator007

imranhassan852 said:


> Dear all AOA,
> 
> Kindly spare some time to answer following querry.
> 
> I am currently in Saudi Arabia and 189 applicant. My CO requested some docs including birth certificates.
> 
> 1- I am unable to find my Birth Certificate since I am here in Saudia. So can I upload my Matric Certificate as proof of birth?
> 2- I have to mention my residential address on Form 80. Its mentioned on the form that PO BOX Address should not be provided. But in KSA, all addresses are PO BOX Addresses. What should I do now? Should I keep the residential address blank or I should give my postal address as residential as well?


No, it won't work as birth certificate. If you have lost the birth certificate then nothing to get worry, ask any of your relative / friend to visit union council of your birth and they will issue it after taking nominal fee. 
It will take only half an hour of his time.


----------



## Waqarali20005

imranhassan852 said:


> Dear all AOA,
> 
> Kindly spare some time to answer following querry.
> 
> I am currently in Saudi Arabia and 189 applicant. My CO requested some docs including birth certificates.
> 
> 1- I am unable to find my Birth Certificate since I am here in Saudia. So can I upload my Matric Certificate as proof of birth?
> 2- I have to mention my residential address on Form 80. Its mentioned on the form that PO BOX Address should not be provided. But in KSA, all addresses are PO BOX Addresses. What should I do now? Should I keep the residential address blank or I should give my postal address as residential as well?


As per my understanding, they basically want a document containing name of both of your parents, so Family Registration Certificate (FRC) from NADRA would be sufficient. Also explain this to your CO as well. I don't know how old you are, but it would be really difficult to get new birth certificate from union council.

As mentioned on Immi website 

Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents. If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
o	passport
o	*family book showing both parents’ names*
o	*identification document issued by the government*
o	document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
o	other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.


----------



## gladiator007

Waqarali20005 said:


> As per my understanding, they basically want a document containing name of both of your parents, so Family Registration Certificate (FRC) from NADRA would be sufficient. Also explain this to your CO as well. I don't know how old you are, but it would be really difficult to get new birth certificate from union council.
> 
> As mentioned on Immi website
> 
> Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents. If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
> o	passport
> o	*family book showing both parents’ names*
> o	*identification document issued by the government*
> o	document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
> o	other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.


Brother,
I got my birth certificate just two months back from the union council, and i am in my thirties. They just tick it on "issued late" box and issue you this. For your information, at least in Punjab, now union councils now issue birth certificates on secured NADRA paper. 
Better if he can try.


----------



## imranhassan852

Waqarali20005 said:


> As per my understanding, they basically want a document containing name of both of your parents, so Family Registration Certificate (FRC) from NADRA would be sufficient. Also explain this to your CO as well. I don't know how old you are, but it would be really difficult to get new birth certificate from union council.
> 
> As mentioned on Immi website
> 
> Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents. If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
> o	passport
> o	*family book showing both parents’ names*
> o	*identification document issued by the government*
> o	document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
> o	other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.


Actually I have provided Passport but i dont have both the birth certificate and Family book. So in trouble now.


----------



## gladiator007

imranhassan852 said:


> Actually I have provided Passport but i dont have both the birth certificate and Family book. So in trouble now.


Brother,
why to take risk or trying to convince your CO to accept other dox, better if you get your birth certificate issued. Trust me i was as worried as you are due to missing birth certificate but got it in just 30 minutes.


----------



## imranhassan852

gladiator007 said:


> Brother,
> I got my birth certificate just two months back from the union council, and i am in my thirties. They just tick it on "issued late" box and issue you this. For your information, at least in Punjab, now union councils now issue birth certificates on secured NADRA paper.
> Better if he can try.


Actually there is another issue with my birth certificate. My date of birth at all my documents is of 1985 (e.g. Passport, Matric, CNIC etc) but the date of birth in union Council is 1984. Thats why its diffucult job for my relatives in Pakistan to sort it out. Now I have no idea how to deal with this mess.


----------



## gladiator007

imranhassan852 said:


> Actually there is another issue with my birth certificate. My date of birth at all my documents is of 1985 (e.g. Passport, Matric, CNIC etc) but the date of birth in union Council is 1984. Thats why its diffucult job for my relatives in Pakistan to sort it out. Now I have no idea how to deal with this mess.


lolz
just sent you a private message. review it.


----------



## imranhassan852

gladiator007 said:


> Brother,
> why to take risk or trying to convince your CO to accept other dox, better if you get your birth certificate issued. Trust me i was as worried as you are due to missing birth certificate but got it in just 30 minutes.


I would also have done it if I was in Pakistan. Unfortunately my absence from PAK is costing me.


----------



## opfian

imranhassan852 said:


> Dear all AOA,
> 
> Kindly spare some time to answer following querry.
> 
> I am currently in Saudi Arabia and 189 applicant. My CO requested some docs including birth certificates.
> 
> 1- I am unable to find my Birth Certificate since I am here in Saudia. So can I upload my Matric Certificate as proof of birth?
> 2- I have to mention my residential address on Form 80. Its mentioned on the form that PO BOX Address should not be provided. But in KSA, all addresses are PO BOX Addresses. What should I do now? Should I keep the residential address blank or I should give my postal address as residential as well?


1. SSC cert will be sufficient
2. In UAE we also use PO Boxes, however you always have a geo address. Please note that this address will be used for security checks NOT POSTAL MAIL . Therefore, just mention full geographical details like villa/bldg num, sector, nearest land mark, etc


----------



## AUSA

opfian said:


> 1. SSC cert will be sufficient
> 2. In UAE we also use PO Boxes, however you always have a geo address. Please note that this address will be used for security checks NOT POSTAL MAIL . Therefore, just mention full geographical details like villa/bldg num, sector, nearest land mark, etc


Hi;
1 . SSC may or may not work depends on CO.. as per immi rule you can present other documents if country does not issue Birth Certificate etc - So my advise it is best to get Birth Certificate from Nadra and tht will have same birth date as on other docs 
2- completely agree with opfian


----------



## imranhassan852

opfian said:


> 1. SSC cert will be sufficient
> 2. In UAE we also use PO Boxes, however you always have a geo address. Please note that this address will be used for security checks NOT POSTAL MAIL . Therefore, just mention full geographical details like villa/bldg num, sector, nearest land mark, etc


Thank you for suggestion. 

About Address; I should give PO BOX address for "Address for correspondence" only?. For residence address, I will give geo address as advised by you.


----------



## opfian

AUSA said:


> Hi;
> 1 . SSC may or may not work depends on CO.. as per immi rule you can present other documents if country does not issue Birth Certificate etc - So my advise it is best to get Birth Certificate from Nadra and tht will have same birth date as on other docs
> 2- completely agree with opfian



I read it somewhere that birth certificate is required to establish your age. As it has your DOB, thus it should work.


----------



## imranhassan852

opfian said:


> I read it somewhere that birth certificate is required to establish your age. As it has your DOB, thus it should work.


one more thing.

My "Request Checklist" by CO does not include PCC & Medical. By when should I expect CO to demand both? I got email from CO on 03-Dec-2013 for additional information.


----------



## Waqarali20005

gladiator007 said:


> Brother,
> I got my birth certificate just two months back from the union council, and i am in my thirties. They just tick it on "issued late" box and issue you this. For your information, at least in Punjab, now union councils now issue birth certificates on secured NADRA paper.
> Better if he can try.


Thank you bro, i will try it for myself as well Insha Allah. You really have solved a major problem of mine..


----------



## Waqarali20005

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) – NSW nominations closed for 2013/14
NSW is pleased to announce that program targets for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) have been met for the 2013/14 financial year. 

Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014. 

Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.



Waqarali20005 said:


> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> 
> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) – NSW nominations closed for 2013/14
> NSW is pleased to announce that program targets for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) have been met for the 2013/14 financial year.
> 
> Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.


Really disappointing


----------



## Abrar warriach

Waqarali20005 said:


> Really disappointing


I believe it is for new applications,,,


----------



## Waqarali20005

Abrar warriach said:


> I believe it is for new applications,,,


yes it is... i am feeling sorry for those friends of mine who were just few days away from lodging NSW nomination application for 190


----------



## Genie8

*re: eVisa (189 & 190) Processing time*

*Skills Assessment*
Requested: 30-Mar-13
Received: 8-Jul-13

*EOI*
Requested: 8-Jul-13
Invite Received: 14-Jul-13

*eVisa/Medical*
Lodged eVisa application: 24-Jul-13
Medical: 21-Aug-13
Uploaded/sent last documents (PCC): 16-Sep-13
Acceptance: Awaited :fingerscrossed:

No correspondence since 16-Sep-13. Team assigned was Adelaide GSM Team 13


----------



## Abrar warriach

Waqarali20005 said:


> yes it is... i am feeling sorry for those friends of mine who were just few days away from lodging NSW nomination application for 190


So Sad to hear ...


----------



## Abu_Yahya

imranhassan852 said:


> Thank you for suggestion.
> 
> About Address; I should give PO BOX address for "Address for correspondence" only?. For residence address, I will give geo address as advised by you.


Hi Imran,
Yes, you should give P.O.Box for mailing address and for residence address you should give detailed one as required. You should write district, flat/building no etc as much as you can.
Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Genie8 said:


> *Skills Assessment*
> Requested: 30-Mar-13
> Received: 8-Jul-13
> 
> *EOI*
> Requested: 8-Jul-13
> Invite Received: 14-Jul-13
> 
> *eVisa/Medical*
> Lodged eVisa application: 24-Jul-13
> Medical: 21-Aug-13
> Uploaded/sent last documents (PCC): 16-Sep-13
> Acceptance: Awaited :fingerscrossed:
> 
> No correspondence since 16-Sep-13. Team assigned was Adelaide GSM Team 13



Hi Genie8,
What visa type you applied?
Did Team 13 mentioned that they have been allocated as CO. Normally Team 13 is working like bridge b/w CO and applicant and getting things ready beforehand for the CO.
Regards,


----------



## bhura

imranhassan852 said:


> one more thing.
> 
> My "Request Checklist" by CO does not include PCC & Medical. By when should I expect CO to demand both? I got email from CO on 03-Dec-2013 for additional information.


Some of us are waiting for this for almost 15 months now
Good luck


----------



## imranhassan852

bhura said:


> Some of us are waiting for this for almost 15 months now
> Good luck


Its quite a long period of time. But I believe when you will receive notification for Med/PCC, you will get the grant within no time IA.

One question regarding docs verification: To how much extent our documents are checked e.g. Birth Certificates? Do they also check the record registers in our union councils or they trust our nadra generated birth certificates?


----------



## bhura

imranhassan852 said:


> Its quite a long period of time. But I believe when you will receive notification for Med/PCC, you will get the grant within no time IA.
> 
> One question regarding docs verification: To how much extent our documents are checked e.g. Birth Certificates? Do they also check the record registers in our union councils or they trust our nadra generated birth certificates?


Thanks 
If you can arrange nadra birth certificate it's more than enough
They don't check/verify our union council record.
Get one from nadra and submit it as advised by other fiends 

Regards


----------



## ali.sajid

opfian said:


> I read it somewhere that birth certificate is required to establish your age. As it has your DOB, thus it should work.


I have applied for visa 190 on 1st Dec 2013. No CO assigned yet. I also have provided passport for birth date verification but I think as I am reading this thread I should also think about getting birth registration certificate from Union Council and FRC from NADRA . Seniors.. can any body confirm that if the place of birth on Passport is different from the Place of birth from birth registration certificate will it make any difference ?:confused2:


----------



## bhura

ali.sajid said:


> I have applied for visa 190 on 1st Dec 2013. No CO assigned yet. I also have provided passport for birth date verification but I think as I am reading this thread I should also think about getting birth registration certificate from Union Council and FRC from NADRA . Seniors.. can any body confirm that if the place of birth on Passport is different from the Place of birth from birth registration certificate will it make any difference ?:confused2:


If you get it from Nadra it should be the same 
I don't think it can make any difference as my birth ceritificate and passport show diff cities but still got visa grant ( 475 and 457 visas)

Regards


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Hi Guys! & Assalam o Alikum,

I am waiting on my 189 Visa approval. In the mean time, i just got a 10 years visa for United States. Now i will be going to States for couple of weeks early next year. Do i need to tell CO of any travelling? As for this visa alot of security checks took place. Do i upload this copy to the online application as well? Will it anyhow speed up the on going process? Not that i am in a hurry for moving there , its just that patience is not one of my strong suits lol :roll::fingerscrossed:


----------



## softhearted

IBT said:


> Please check the link below:
> 
> Driving License


Hi IBT,

I am referring to one of your previous posts in which you mentioned about Centerlink payments. I guess you told a couple with 1 kid can be entitled to about 900$ right away on their registration with centerlink. Is there any time constraint we need to spend before we can entitle them or their services are right away available.

I read in a separate post where one of the moderators were mentioning that we can only avail centerlink once we spend 2 years as PR holders there. Please correct my and many of others' assumption

Help you are already doing on this forum is much appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## softhearted

Hi All,

I just happened to visit this forum after a long break. Had to skim through many pages to still know a lot. Very glad to see many already on board, some in medical stage, and some like me still waiting. 

One of my very close relatives landed AU for study last week, he was much anticipating for Visa when it was not there, but believe me when he got that, he did not wanted time to pass. I may not express the feelings of all, but I can well imagine how I will pass the days when I will be having visa (inshaAllah) and will be thinking to fly away from my loved ones for so much time. I actually don't like to think about that time.........

Anyway, cheers, 
and best of luck for all awaiting buddies


----------



## nuked

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hi Guys! & Assalam o Alikum,
> 
> I am waiting on my 189 Visa approval. In the mean time, i just got a 10 years visa for United States. Now i will be going to States for couple of weeks early next year. Do i need to tell CO of any travelling? As for this visa alot of security checks took place. Do i upload this copy to the online application as well? Will it anyhow speed up the on going process? Not that i am in a hurry for moving there , its just that patience is not one of my strong suits lol :roll::fingerscrossed:


You can inform your CO about your visa for US and travel info, sharing of documents is not mandatory.

All the best.


----------



## Mack1982

Is Birth Certificate a mandatory Document. I seems to have misplaced mine. Will a passport work as a substitute.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Mack1982 said:


> Is Birth Certificate a mandatory Document. I seems to have misplaced mine. Will a passport work as a substitute.


Hi Mack,
High School Certificate can be a substitute, however, sometimes CO specifically asks for it, so it is better to get it - and the new process of getting it through NADRA is very easy.
Regards,


----------



## Mack1982

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Mack,
> High School Certificate can be a substitute, however, sometimes CO specifically asks for it, so it is better to get it - and the new process of getting it through NADRA is very easy.
> Regards,


Can you please tell me the procedure. I live in Lahore. 

Appreciate the help


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Mack1982 said:


> Can you please tell me the procedure. I live in Lahore.
> 
> Appreciate the help


Hi Mack,
First you need to get it from Union Council or Metropolitan Office then you need to take this to NADRA office to get its certificate. This is what my brother followed for me when I needed one. Other members who are in Pakistan can further explain if I missed out any thing.
Regards,


----------



## Mack1982

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Mack,
> First you need to get it from Union Council or Metropolitan Office then you need to take this to NADRA office to get its certificate. This is what my brother followed for me when I needed one. Other members who are in Pakistan can further explain if I missed out any thing.
> Regards,


Thank You Abu_Yahya...


----------



## AUSA

softhearted said:


> Hi IBT,
> 
> I am referring to one of your previous posts in which you mentioned about Centerlink payments. I guess you told a couple with 1 kid can be entitled to about 900$ right away on their registration with centerlink. Is there any time constraint we need to spend before we can entitle them or their services are right away available.
> 
> I read in a separate post where one of the moderators were mentioning that we can only avail centerlink once we spend 2 years as PR holders there. Please correct my and many of others' assumption
> 
> Help you are already doing on this forum is much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi;
you will be entitled to centelink payments the moment you register with cetrelink and start living in Oz subject to condition that you have PR Visa. Centrelink payments have different categories like Family benefit A & B. you can get some benefit rite away and some after 2 years. Like child assistance, child care benefits , rent assistance you can start getting rite after landing.. best way is to check centrelink website for details.. amount of payment varies depends on your salary and tax etc 
jobless benifit you will get after 2 years only
Others can advise their opinion


----------



## MusaBilal

*HR Adviser*

Hey guys, is anyone up for HR Adviser in ACT - Canberra?

I have lodged my ACT state sponsorship application last month. Was wondering if there are any fellas in the same queue.

Cheers


----------



## softhearted

AUSA said:


> Hi;
> you will be entitled to centelink payments the moment you register with cetrelink and start living in Oz subject to condition that you have PR Visa. Centrelink payments have different categories like Family benefit A & B. you can get some benefit rite away and some after 2 years. Like child assistance, child care benefits , rent assistance you can start getting rite after landing.. best way is to check centrelink website for details.. amount of payment varies depends on your salary and tax etc
> jobless benifit you will get after 2 years only
> Others can advise their opinion


Thanks AUSA for the clarification. 
Can you or anybody else share the link for Centerlink?


----------



## AUSA

Here you go bro
Australian Government Department of Human Services
Centrelink


----------



## Waqarali20005

Child registration Certificate from NADRA is in Urdu? to present it as evidence to DIBP do we need a translated copy? or NADRA itself will issue an English version of the same?


----------



## Waqarali20005

Any one ???


----------



## SMShoaib

Waqarali20005 said:


> Child registration Certificate from NADRA is in Urdu? to present it as evidence to DIBP do we need a translated copy? or NADRA itself will issue an English version of the same?


Birth Certificate issued by Union Council on behalf of NADRA is both in English and Urdu. No need of translation.


----------



## Waqarali20005

SMShoaib said:


> Birth Certificate issued by Union Council on behalf of NADRA is both in English and Urdu. No need of translation.


Well i Have that as Well.. thanks a lot, FRCs are also in Urdu? can i request NADRA to issue FRCs in English?


----------



## SMShoaib

Waqarali20005 said:


> Well i Have that as Well.. thanks a lot, FRCs are also in Urdu? can i request NADRA to issue FRCs in English?


DIAC don't required to submit FRC (From-B). Passports will do the job for identity.


----------



## gladiator007

Waqarali20005 said:


> Child registration Certificate from NADRA is in Urdu? to present it as evidence to DIBP do we need a translated copy? or NADRA itself will issue an English version of the same?


its in both languages. i.e. urdu as well as in english


----------



## samper

AOA

Today We have done Medical checkup, 

Checst X Ray
Blood Sampling
Physical Examination
Eyes checking with ABCDEFGH distance reading

Worry about my blood pressure which was 130/80 and Dr question me do u have blood pressure history in your family, I said yes my mother.

If I shall not get any call till Monday evening it means everything is fine.

Regards
Samper


----------



## opfian

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> Today We have done Medical checkup,
> 
> Checst X Ray
> Blood Sampling
> Physical Examination
> Eyes checking with ABCDEFGH distance reading
> 
> Worry about my blood pressure which was 130/80 and Dr question me do u have blood pressure history in your family, I said yes my mother.
> 
> If I shall not get any call till Monday evening it means everything is fine.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Everything will go fine Inshallah!!!


----------



## emran

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> Today We have done Medical checkup,
> 
> Checst X Ray
> Blood Sampling
> Physical Examination
> Eyes checking with ABCDEFGH distance reading
> 
> Worry about my blood pressure which was 130/80 and Dr question me do u have blood pressure history in your family, I said yes my mother.
> 
> If I shall not get any call till Monday evening it means everything is fine.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Hi Bro
How was the Physical examination? How low did they go?


----------



## Mack1982

Mack1982 said:


> Thank You Abu_Yahya...


Found my Birth Certificate, but it is in Urdu. Do I need to translate it to english? if so how?

Thanks


----------



## ali.sajid

Done with my Medicals today . Waiting for CO !!!


----------



## naur33n

ali.sajid said:


> Done with my Medicals today . Waiting for CO !!!


Oh so you have front loaded your medicals?! My agent said that we cant get medicals done now unless CO is assigned or something. I am still waiting for CO allocation :/


----------



## samper

emran said:


> Hi Bro
> How was the Physical examination? How low did they go?


they did not remove cloths, they just check your exposed parts like hand, mouth etc 

Regards
Samper


----------



## imranhassan852

AOA ALL,

plz spare some time to answer following queries:

1- I have changed my job after lodging my visa application. Which form should I use to communicate to the CO about this change? I have used Form 1022 to communicate about job and Form 929 for change of address.

2 - I have uploaded "Requested Documents by CO" on my online account. Initially, the status of documents was "requested". It has changed to "REQUIRED" after uploading documents. what does this mean? 

3- I have uploaded Form 80 but the status is still "REQUESTED". What should I do now?


----------



## imranhassan852

we have a new family member after lodging visa application. how should I communicate this change to the CO?


----------



## imranhassan852

saghirq said:


> Medicals can b done even before visa lodgement and also after visa lodge.it depends upon u when u want to do it. i also lodged my visa app on 8 nov, still waiting for case officer.From ur signature it seems u apply on 4 nov and still co is not assigned? as dibp timelines , co alocation time for 190 is within 7 weeks.should we contact dibp for case officer allocation or wait?


Although I am for 189, my CO was allocated after almost 5 weeks. Lodged application on 29-Oct-13 and received first email from CO on 03-Dec-13. I suggest to wait for CO to contact you.


----------



## IBT

softhearted said:


> Hi IBT,
> 
> I am referring to one of your previous posts in which you mentioned about Centerlink payments. I guess you told a couple with 1 kid can be entitled to about 900$ right away on their registration with centerlink. Is there any time constraint we need to spend before we can entitle them or their services are right away available.
> 
> I read in a separate post where one of the moderators were mentioning that we can only avail centerlink once we spend 2 years as PR holders there. Please correct my and many of others' assumption
> 
> Help you are already doing on this forum is much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi

Another member has already replied to this post.....and I would also suggest that you visit centrelink website....not hard to find ...... just google it......and use their calculator to know the money that u might be entitled to depending upon ur situation. No one can tell u for sure except centrelink ..... so I don't want to give u any figure because then u will use it to plan everything and that figure might not be correct. So connect with centrelink. Also, I never gave this figure of $ 900....might be some other member......it depends on number of factors. So plz check with centrelink and then plan accordingly.

Thanks.


----------



## naur33n

saghirq said:


> Medicals can b done even before visa lodgement and also after visa lodge.it depends upon u when u want to do it. i also lodged my visa app on 8 nov, still waiting for case officer.From ur signature it seems u apply on 4 nov and still co is not assigned? as dibp timelines , co alocation time for 190 is within 7 weeks.should we contact dibp for case officer allocation or wait?


Yes CO is still not assigned. I think considering the Christmas holidays we should give a margin of one more week so we might hear from them by next week or first week of january. I read in another topic that CO is assigned in 7 weeks but he doesn't contact unless he requires something. One of the guys agent called up and they got to know that the CO was assigned already by 7th and they were reviewing stuff so didn't contact him. So I guess we can wait. 
We asked our agent if we can get medical done ahead of time but he said you can't now unless CO assigned. Weird. So we are just going with the flow...


----------



## thinktank

Guys, i came to know from a linkedin connection that OZ is in economic recession now a days and the boom in minning is taking a down turn which is affecting the economy in all sectors. 

Is it true? Can anyone put some light? 

This is really troubling me.


----------



## stariq178

Depends on your profession But Generally Job situation is Not Good. You ask anyone they will tell you the same. But if you land there and stay there long Enough you will manage Something. Situation is certainly Not Ideal.


----------



## thinktank

stariq178 said:


> Depends on your profession But Generally Job situation is Not Good. You ask anyone they will tell you the same. But if you land there and stay there long Enough you will manage Something. Situation is certainly Not Ideal.


Thank you for your reply. 

What do you mean by stay there long enough you can manage something? Please elaborate on "managing".


----------



## msvayani

thinktank said:


> Guys, i came to know from a linkedin connection that OZ is in economic recession now a days and the boom in minning is taking a down turn which is affecting the economy in all sectors.
> 
> Is it true? Can anyone put some light?
> 
> This is really troubling me.


Job situation in the whole world is not good so Australia is no exception but I still believe that Australia has more opportunities to offer than the UK/US.

The best plan I would suggest is to take any odd job until you get your desired job so you can survive there without putting any extra pressure on your savings. The same thing I applied in the UK and it worked very well for me.

Hope that helps.


----------



## imranhassan852

AOA ALL,

plz spare some time to answer following queries:

1- I have changed my job after lodging my visa application. Which form should I use to communicate to the CO about this change? I have used Form 1022 to communicate about job and Form 929 for change of address.

2 - I have uploaded "Requested Documents by CO" on my online account. Initially, the status of documents was "requested". It has changed to "REQUIRED" after uploading documents. what does this mean? 

3- I have uploaded Form 80 but the status is still "REQUESTED". What should I do now?


----------



## lahori_Dude

The friends and family I have there are barely making it. I am not saying that it is going down the hill but surely with competition from China / India and US getting out of war and making progress on economic front are the most competitive factors worrying Aussie Economic planners. It is still alive and surviving and will surely come out of recession after due time.



thinktank said:


> Guys, i came to know from a linkedin connection that OZ is in economic recession now a days and the boom in minning is taking a down turn which is affecting the economy in all sectors.
> 
> Is it true? Can anyone put some light?
> 
> This is really troubling me.


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Police Charater Certificate*

I got a Police Character Certificate from SSP office in Lahore as requested by CO. Is that good enough or does it need to be attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs. I can't decide what could meet the definition of term *"Character Certificate - National"* mentioned by CO as this certificate is issued by Lahore Police.


----------



## opfian

lahori_Dude said:



> I got a Police Character Certificate from SSP office in Lahore as requested by CO. Is that good enough or does it need to be attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs. I can't decide what could meet the definition of term "Character Certificate - National" mentioned by CO as this certificate is issued by Lahore Police.


Submit it n chill maro!!


----------



## bhura

how long Aussis will celebrate X mas! 
....


----------



## emran

bhura said:


> how long Aussis will celebrate X mas!
> ....


Add New Year as well bro... give it till 2nd or 6th January.


----------



## thinktank

lahori_Dude said:


> The friends and family I have there are barely making it. I am not saying that it is going down the hill but surely with competition from China / India and US getting out of war and making progress on economic front are the most competitive factors worrying Aussie Economic planners. It is still alive and surviving and will surely come out of recession after due time.


So long story short, it is not a very good news at the moment.:clock:

Btw what is the definition of barely making it? What does your friends and family advise about making the move right now?


----------



## Abu_Yahya

muhsalman said:


> Hi,
> 
> have got the Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) Skilled - Sponsored (subclass 176) for Victoria, Can I enter in any of the cities to validate my visa or I only have to go to Victoria/Melbourne?


Hi muhsalman!
Congrats!
I suppose you can validate the visa by landing at any state, however, for the purpose of getting citizenship, you need to spend initial 2 years in Vic - other members can further elaborate.
BTW, may we know your timelines?

Regards,


----------



## muhsalman

Thanks for your reply.

March 2012, case office assigned 
April 2012, Additional documents required were provided
April 2012 to Mid June 2012, I submitted degrees to Pakistan Higher Education and AHC representative finally picked it in June (this past took some time for me) 
15 Nov 2013, Medical and PCC
18th Dec 2013, Visa Granted

As i am new to this forum can you advise good threads for visa subclass 176


----------



## tranceeskape

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Babar,
> 
> Thanx for the prompt reply,
> 
> What about the impact of adding my spouse in my VISA APPLICATION before Grant...Can it delay my VISA GRANT as per the history contained in Pak Timeline sheet...?


Hi Naveed,

I'm in the same situation as you are and was wondering if you ever went ahead with adding your spouse to your application prior to approval. Also, did this end up increasing your time to get visa grant?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Naveed539

Hi tranceeskap,

After been to some related threads and guidance from the seniors I have decided to add the spouse in my visa application...adding her after visa grant can have many complications including financial cost being increased along with long processing time...


----------



## tranceeskape

Naveed539 said:


> Hi tranceeskap,
> 
> After been to some related threads and guidance from the seniors I have decided to add the spouse in my visa application...adding her after visa grant can have many complications including financial cost being increased along with long processing time...


Hey Naveed,

Thanks for replying. Does this increase processing time for visa grant? Have you been granted yet or still waiting?

Regards


----------



## Pencil

*Visa Granted*

Hi Fellows, 

Finally, long waited email arrived today. 

They "You made my day!" I can say, "They made my new year eve" 

Cheers!

Please get timelines from signature. 

Best of luck to awaiting fellows and thanks to this group for being such a great help!


Regards,
Shafkat


----------



## bhura

Pencil said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Finally, long waited email arrived today.
> 
> They "You made my day!" I can say, "They made my new year eve"
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Please get timelines from signature.
> 
> Best of luck to awaiting fellows and thanks to this group for being such a great help!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shafkat


Hi Shafkat,

Many congrats on your grant, have geart time and happy new year to everyone on this forum.


Regards,

Bhura


----------



## SMShoaib

Pencil said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Finally, long waited email arrived today.
> 
> They "You made my day!" I can say, "They made my new year eve"
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Please get timelines from signature.
> 
> Best of luck to awaiting fellows and thanks to this group for being such a great help!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shafkat


Congratulation bro for you grant and all the best for your future


----------



## umm e abu

Any 189 grant up till now?


----------



## syeralia

Pencil said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Finally, long waited email arrived today.
> 
> They "You made my day!" I can say, "They made my new year eve"
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Please get timelines from signature.
> 
> Best of luck to awaiting fellows and thanks to this group for being such a great help!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shafkat


Congrates dear


----------



## ali_jaff

still no 189 approval . Now this is depressing


----------



## msohaibkhan

Pencil said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Finally, long waited email arrived today.
> 
> They "You made my day!" I can say, "They made my new year eve"
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Please get timelines from signature.
> 
> Best of luck to awaiting fellows and thanks to this group for being such a great help!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shafkat


Congratz


----------



## opfian

Pencil said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Finally, long waited email arrived today.
> 
> They "You made my day!" I can say, "They made my new year eve"
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Please get timelines from signature.
> 
> Best of luck to awaiting fellows and thanks to this group for being such a great help!
> 
> Regards,
> Shafkat


Congrats!!!


----------



## opfian

ali_jaff said:


> still no 189 approval . Now this is depressing


Don't get depressed, wait till feb.


----------



## syeralia

ali_jaff said:


> still no 189 approval . Now this is depressing


Dont dipressed be optimistic InshaAllah its going to start with this new year


----------



## stariq178

Paper Based Applicant , got my HAPID by emailing my CO for FL medical , who replied today Monday, 30th December , Means not everybody is on Christmas and new years Holidays.
And for 189 People , I applied 175 Lodged in March 2012 and still waiting , So you guys should not be getting depressed so early


----------



## Abrar warriach

Pencil said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Finally, long waited email arrived today.
> 
> They "You made my day!" I can say, "They made my new year eve"
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Please get timelines from signature.
> 
> Best of luck to awaiting fellows and thanks to this group for being such a great help!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shafkat


Congrants Bro .. wish you best of luck..


----------



## Abrar warriach

*Happy new year*



syeralia said:


> Dont dipressed be optimistic InshaAllah its going to start with this new year


I agree with you bro... new year brings happiness for all my forum friends... 
:target::target: *HAPPY NEW YEAR *:target::target:


----------



## IAA81

*Verification for job*

Hi, I have applied for GSM Visa 190 on 11 December 2013. Any one fellow can tell me that,

1. Does the case officer/team do verification from the office where you work?
2. If yes, then how? do they make a phone call or what??


Please guide me...

Cheers


----------



## umm e abu

IAA81 said:


> Hi, I have applied for GSM Visa 190 on 11 December 2013. Any one fellow can tell me that,
> 
> 1. Does the case officer/team do verification from the office where you work?
> 2. If yes, then how? do they make a phone call or what??
> 
> 
> Please guide me...
> 
> Cheers


Yes they do. But in my case a lady called me from Australian consulate. She asked me questions regarding my current job a previous jobs.


----------



## IAA81

*Job verification*



umm e abu said:


> Yes they do. But in my case a lady called me from Australian consulate. She asked me questions regarding my current job a previous jobs.


Thanks for comments. But in my application my consultant did not mentioned my cell number, only given my office land line number......


----------



## IAA81

*Job verification*



umm e abu said:


> Yes they will call u on UR office land line number, they never call u on cell.


Ryt. how do we know when the call gonna come as some times we might on holiday or out of office as i am on yearly vacations these days...


----------



## gladiator007

Friends
is it worth to call GSM team to know the case status?


----------



## opfian

gladiator007 said:


> Friends
> is it worth to call GSM team to know the case status?


Strongly recommended


----------



## bhura

gladiator007 said:


> Friends
> is it worth to call GSM team to know the case status?


Gladiator007

Can we have your signature plz


----------



## IAA81

*Gsm 190*

Anyone with GSM 190 applied on and after 10 Dec 2013 got CO????


----------



## stariq178

A Friend of mine 175 Applicant who was assigned CO in Mar-2012 Got his PCC and Med Email Today . List of pending 175/176 is getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## Abrar warriach

*Happy new year*








:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Luqman

I submitted my new baby medical on December 16th. Since than no news. 

It is very hard to wait. b/w its 190 visa lodged on Oct-6-2013


----------



## muneer.t

Hi Guys

Received an email yesterday from my CO asking to fill out Health undertaking form 815 for my wife.
Anyone else who has been asked to fill out this form?

regards


----------



## muneer.t

syeralia said:


> what is ur time line muneer n which visa u applied


Subclass 175 (Accountant)
Applied: June 2012
CO: Sep 2012
Meds/PCC: December 2013

regards


----------



## omer haroon

umm e abu said:


> Yes they do. But in my case a lady called me from Australian consulate. She asked me questions regarding my current job a previous jobs.


Do they call even if you haven't claimed points for work experience?


----------



## IBT

Aoa Everyone!

Happy new year to all and I pray that all of you get all the happiness and joys of life during this year.

Just want to mention an important thing for all those planning to arrive in Australia soon.

When u take an apartment on rent.....it's only walls and floor that you get.....no furniture, no kitchen accessories....nothing.....Australia is very different from Europe, especially UK where u get a fully furnished apartment with everything (TV, bed, dining table, plates, vacuum cleaner - nearly everything). In Australia, almost everywhere you have to furnish the place urself. 

Kindly don't forget to factor in this cost as things are quite expensive....u can buy cheaper stuff on ebay and gumtree but then transportation is a big cost as well. 

Don't feel disappointed....it is not very hard once u get an insight into the system......I just wanted to inform about this imp thing....that u have to buy everything from a pressure cooker to a bed as no one provides a furnished apartment. Plz bear this in mind from financial viewpoint. May Allah (SWT) make things easier for everyone. ameen.


----------



## umm e abu

omer haroon said:


> Do they call even if you haven't claimed points for work experience?


I don't hv any idea about this situation


----------



## thinktank

IBT said:


> Aoa Everyone!
> 
> Happy new year to all and I pray that all of you get all the happiness and joys of life during this year.
> 
> Just want to mention an important thing for all those planning to arrive in Australia soon.
> 
> When u take an apartment on rent.....it's only walls and floor that you get.....no furniture, no kitchen accessories....nothing.....Australia is very different from Europe, especially UK where u get a fully furnished apartment with everything (TV, bed, dining table, plates, vacuum cleaner - nearly everything). In Australia, almost everywhere you have to furnish the place urself.
> 
> Kindly don't forget to factor in this cost as things are quite expensive....u can buy cheaper stuff on ebay and gumtree but then transportation is a big cost as well.
> 
> Don't feel disappointed....it is not very hard once u get an insight into the system......I just wanted to inform about this imp thing....that u have to buy everything from a pressure cooker to a bed as no one provides a furnished apartment. Plz bear this in mind from financial viewpoint. May Allah (SWT) make things easier for everyone. ameen.


Hi IBT,

Happy new year to you and thanks for the information.

Can you kindly share the tentative cost to furnish an apartment? Like beds, sofa, tv, rug, electric appliances, etc.


----------



## msvayani

IBT said:


> Aoa Everyone!
> 
> Happy new year to all and I pray that all of you get all the happiness and joys of life during this year.
> 
> Just want to mention an important thing for all those planning to arrive in Australia soon.
> 
> When u take an apartment on rent.....it's only walls and floor that you get.....no furniture, no kitchen accessories....nothing.....Australia is very different from Europe, especially UK where u get a fully furnished apartment with everything (TV, bed, dining table, plates, vacuum cleaner - nearly everything). In Australia, almost everywhere you have to furnish the place urself.
> 
> Kindly don't forget to factor in this cost as things are quite expensive....u can buy cheaper stuff on ebay and gumtree but then transportation is a big cost as well.
> 
> Don't feel disappointed....it is not very hard once u get an insight into the system......I just wanted to inform about this imp thing....that u have to buy everything from a pressure cooker to a bed as no one provides a furnished apartment. Plz bear this in mind from financial viewpoint. May Allah (SWT) make things easier for everyone. ameen.


Thanks for the information! That's really helpful.


----------



## AUSA

Rizwan125 said:


> i have on inquiry regarding experience verification...EA already mention on letter my related Experience.My question is
> 
> 1) i worked on construction project and whole team or managers will shuffle on new project.how CO will contact either via email or land line Number?because on new project new land line numbers.HR is same but they sit at city office.
> 
> 2) Secondly i have experience in two countries.
> 
> Regards
> Rizwan


I think the best way in this situation is to provide HR no. from City office - I also worked on construction projects in Saudi and i gave my HQ HR no. Immi will confirm about your duration of employment, duties, designation etc and all that can be confirmed from HR. 
2 countries does not matter if worked in same company and same HR can confirm full period of your employment.


----------



## SMShoaib

Summary of Medical Calls and Grants

Month: December 2013
Visa Type: 175/176
Number of Medical Calls: 06
Number of Visa Grants: 13
Oldest CO assigned received Med Call: 16-05-2012
Newest CO assigned received Med Call: 28-08-2012
Oldest CO assigned still waiting for Med Call: 07-02-2012 (excluding FS sponsored applicants)

Ref: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Jango911

IBT said:


> Aoa Everyone!
> 
> Happy new year to all and I pray that all of you get all the happiness and joys of life during this year.
> 
> Just want to mention an important thing for all those planning to arrive in Australia soon.
> 
> When u take an apartment on rent.....it's only walls and floor that you get.....no furniture, no kitchen accessories....nothing.....Australia is very different from Europe, especially UK where u get a fully furnished apartment with everything (TV, bed, dining table, plates, vacuum cleaner - nearly everything). In Australia, almost everywhere you have to furnish the place urself.
> 
> Kindly don't forget to factor in this cost as things are quite expensive....u can buy cheaper stuff on ebay and gumtree but then transportation is a big cost as well.
> 
> Don't feel disappointed....it is not very hard once u get an insight into the system......I just wanted to inform about this imp thing....that u have to buy everything from a pressure cooker to a bed as no one provides a furnished apartment. Plz bear this in mind from financial viewpoint. May Allah (SWT) make things easier for everyone. ameen.


Bundles of THXXX IBT . . . keep coming up with the goods


----------



## Sara82

thinktank said:


> Hi IBT,
> 
> Happy new year to you and thanks for the information.
> 
> Can you kindly share the tentative cost to furnish an apartment? Like beds, sofa, tv, rug, electric appliances, etc.


AoA,

Having been residing in Melbourne with my husband and children since the past four years, I thought I could maybe attempt to answer your question.

I can't speak for anyone else, but as someone mentioned, there's always the possibility of purchasing second-hand household goods from websites such as Gumtree and Ebay. Some items could even be found in Salvos (Salvation Army outlets) or op-shops (short for "opportunity" shops) for a fraction of the price that Gumtree or Ebay would charge. But as was also mentioned, the transportation costs for bigger items such as furniture would be astrological, possibly negating any savings you would score!

In my humble opinion, you'd be better off to go for brand-new items from cheaper stores such as Fantastic Furniture (Fantastic Furniture | Australia's Best Value Furniture & Bedding) or Super Amart (Fantastic Furniture | Australia's Best Value Furniture & Bedding) for furniture. As far as other household goods are concerned, you'd find everything from clothes pegs to kitchen utensils and dining-ware at KMART outlets (Kmart: We make low prices irresistible - shop online now) at very, very reasonable prices. That should start you off very comfortably until you can manage to "upgrade", if you wish, in a few years' time! Honestly, these options would be cheaper than lugging hundreds of kilos across the continents by way of excess baggage or even a container! 

I hope that helps. Good luck on the move to all!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Sara82 said:


> AoA,
> 
> Having been residing in Melbourne with my husband and children since the past four years, I thought I could maybe attempt to answer your question.
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else, but as someone mentioned, there's always the possibility of purchasing second-hand household goods from websites such as Gumtree and Ebay. Some items could even be found in Salvos (Salvation Army outlets) or op-shops (short for "opportunity" shops) for a fraction of the price that Gumtree or Ebay would charge. But as was also mentioned, the transportation costs for bigger items such as furniture would be astrological, possibly negating any savings you would score!
> 
> In my humble opinion, you'd be better off to go for brand-new items from cheaper stores such as Fantastic Furniture (Fantastic Furniture | Australia's Best Value Furniture & Bedding) or Super Amart (Fantastic Furniture | Australia's Best Value Furniture & Bedding) for furniture. As far as other household goods are concerned, you'd find everything from clothes pegs to kitchen utensils and dining-ware at KMART outlets (Kmart: We make low prices irresistible - shop online now) at very, very reasonable prices. That should start you off very comfortably until you can manage to "upgrade", if you wish, in a few years' time! Honestly, these options would be cheaper than lugging hundreds of kilos across the continents by way of excess baggage or even a container!
> 
> I hope that helps. Good luck on the move to all!


Many thanks for such helpful insights. Superliked


----------



## Jango911

Sara82 said:


> AoA,
> 
> Having been residing in Melbourne with my husband and children since the past four years, I thought I could maybe attempt to answer your question.
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else, but as someone mentioned, there's always the possibility of purchasing second-hand household goods from websites such as Gumtree and Ebay. Some items could even be found in Salvos (Salvation Army outlets) or op-shops (short for "opportunity" shops) for a fraction of the price that Gumtree or Ebay would charge. But as was also mentioned, the transportation costs for bigger items such as furniture would be astrological, possibly negating any savings you would score!
> 
> In my humble opinion, you'd be better off to go for brand-new items from cheaper stores such as Fantastic Furniture (Fantastic Furniture | Australia's Best Value Furniture & Bedding) or Super Amart (Fantastic Furniture | Australia's Best Value Furniture & Bedding) for furniture. As far as other household goods are concerned, you'd find everything from clothes pegs to kitchen utensils and dining-ware at KMART outlets (Kmart: We make low prices irresistible - shop online now) at very, very reasonable prices. That should start you off very comfortably until you can manage to "upgrade", if you wish, in a few years' time! Honestly, these options would be cheaper than lugging hundreds of kilos across the continents by way of excess baggage or even a container!
> 
> I hope that helps. Good luck on the move to all!


Hi Sara82,

Thx for the wonderful advice, but are your signatures valid . . . u still waiting for the grant???

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Sara82

Jango911 said:


> Hi Sara82,
> 
> Thx for the wonderful advice, but are your signatures valid . . . u still waiting for the grant???
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Yes still waiting. We moved here on a 573 (student) visa in 2010. Been waiting for our grant since the past eighteen months now. Life has been on hold ever since, as is probably the case with everyone awaiting their grant!


----------



## Sara82

Sara82 said:


> AoA,
> 
> Having been residing in Melbourne with my husband and children since the past four years, I thought I could maybe attempt to answer your question.
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else, but as someone mentioned, there's always the possibility of purchasing second-hand household goods from websites such as Gumtree and Ebay. Some items could even be found in Salvos (Salvation Army outlets) or op-shops (short for "opportunity" shops) for a fraction of the price that Gumtree or Ebay would charge. But as was also mentioned, the transportation costs for bigger items such as furniture would be astrological, possibly negating any savings you would score!
> 
> In my humble opinion, you'd be better off to go for brand-new items from cheaper stores such as Fantastic Furniture (Fantastic Furniture | Australia's Best Value Furniture & Bedding) or Super Amart (Fantastic Furniture | Australia's Best Value Furniture & Bedding) for furniture. As far as other household goods are concerned, you'd find everything from clothes pegs to kitchen utensils and dining-ware at KMART outlets (Kmart: We make low prices irresistible - shop online now) at very, very reasonable prices. That should start you off very comfortably until you can manage to "upgrade", if you wish, in a few years' time! Honestly, these options would be cheaper than lugging hundreds of kilos across the continents by way of excess baggage or even a container!
> 
> I hope that helps. Good luck on the move to all!



Further to this, if you do opt for new furniture , everything comes flat packed regardless of where you buy it from. Keep a screwdriver handy (also available from KMart or Bunnings at very reasonable rates) and you'll soon be a pro at assembling everything from a chair to a bed and bookcase!


----------



## opfian

SMShoaib said:


> Summary of Medical Calls and Grants
> 
> Month: December 2013
> Visa Type: 175/176
> Number of Medical Calls: 06
> Number of Visa Grants: 13
> Oldest CO assigned received Med Call: 16-05-2012
> Newest CO assigned received Med Call: 28-08-2012
> Oldest CO assigned still waiting for Med Call: 07-02-2012 (excluding FS sponsored applicants)
> 
> Ref: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Asgogun4vvmDdGtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


Thanks for the update


----------



## fayyaz

Dear All 

Alhamduillah 

I got my Immigration grant , thanks all for your support and guidance. 

EA +ve: 19-Oct-2011 | IELTS: L8.0 R7 W7.0 S7.5 O7.5 | Application filed 175 : 03-02-2012 | CO: 15 Oct 2012 | Med Req: 11-Nov-2013 | IMMI GRANT 21-Nov-2013


----------



## stariq178

fayyaz said:


> Dear All
> 
> Alhamduillah
> 
> I got my Immigration grant , thanks all for your support and guidance.
> 
> EA +ve: 19-Oct-2011 | IELTS: L8.0 R7 W7.0 S7.5 O7.5 | Application filed 175 : 03-02-2012 | CO: 15 Oct 2012 | Med Req: 11-Nov-2013 | IMMI GRANT 21-Nov-2013


Many Congrats Dear , Is your Entry above SMShoaib in Google Docs List maintained by Shoaib?


----------



## msohaibkhan

fayyaz said:


> Dear All
> 
> Alhamduillah
> 
> I got my Immigration grant , thanks all for your support and guidance.
> 
> EA +ve: 19-Oct-2011 | IELTS: L8.0 R7 W7.0 S7.5 O7.5 | Application filed 175 : 03-02-2012 | CO: 15 Oct 2012 | Med Req: 11-Nov-2013 | IMMI GRANT 21-Nov-2013


Many congratulations brother


----------



## fayyaz

thanks all , can any body tell how could i validate my visa my initial entry is 7 april 2014


----------



## fayyaz

@stariq178
i dont think so i will inshallah


----------



## msohaibkhan

fayyaz said:


> thanks all , can any body tell how could i validate my visa my initial entry is 7 april 2014


You may validate your visa by just entering Australia.


----------



## ahad

so how many of you have plans to call your parents in Australia ? Is it tough to live in Aus and not be with them in their old age ?
how much avg time does it take to call your parents ? any one has called their parent already ?


----------



## Genie8

fayyaz said:


> thanks all , can any body tell how could i validate my visa my initial entry is 7 april 2014


Enter 'Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)' in google. You'll get the link for verifying your visa. I'm not an active member yet so the system doesn't allow me to enter a URL in my reply


----------



## thinktank

Sara82 said:


> AoA,
> 
> Having been residing in Melbourne with my husband and children since the past four years, I thought I could maybe attempt to answer your question.
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else, but as someone mentioned, there's always the possibility of purchasing second-hand household goods from websites such as Gumtree and Ebay. Some items could even be found in Salvos (Salvation Army outlets) or op-shops (short for "opportunity" shops) for a fraction of the price that Gumtree or Ebay would charge. But as was also mentioned, the transportation costs for bigger items such as furniture would be astrological, possibly negating any savings you would score!
> 
> In my humble opinion, you'd be better off to go for brand-new items from cheaper stores such as Fantastic Furniture (Fantastic Furniture | Australia's Best Value Furniture & Bedding) or Super Amart (Fantastic Furniture | Australia's Best Value Furniture & Bedding) for furniture. As far as other household goods are concerned, you'd find everything from clothes pegs to kitchen utensils and dining-ware at KMART outlets (Kmart: We make low prices irresistible - shop online now) at very, very reasonable prices. That should start you off very comfortably until you can manage to "upgrade", if you wish, in a few years' time! Honestly, these options would be cheaper than lugging hundreds of kilos across the continents by way of excess baggage or even a container!
> 
> I hope that helps. Good luck on the move to all!


Thank you Sister..,the time taken by you to reply is much appreciated. I am also not in favor of shipping stuff unless it is really nice or has some emotional value attached to it. I would have loved to ship my car though but it is a left hand drive :smile:

I pray that you get your grant soon too.


----------



## roposh

Hi all, 
Moving to Melbourne on 6th Jan. Feeling excited, nervous and all other sort of emotions. Request for prayers. 
Regards
Roposh


----------



## opfian

roposh said:


> Hi all,
> Moving to Melbourne on 6th Jan. Feeling excited, nervous and all other sort of emotions. Request for prayers.
> Regards
> Roposh



best of luck dude ... Allah app ka hami o nasir ho


----------



## muneer.t

Hi Guys

Alhamdulillah...got my grant on Jan 02, 2014 for visa subclass 175 (applied in June 2012).
Thanks to all you guys for so much help and support throughout the process.

Regards


----------



## IBT

thinktank said:


> Hi IBT,
> 
> Happy new year to you and thanks for the information.
> 
> Can you kindly share the tentative cost to furnish an apartment? Like beds, sofa, tv, rug, electric appliances, etc.


Aoa again! Our sister Sara has comprehensively answered the question and I would just elaborate further.

We have been here for the last 2.5 yrs and I think there is no perfect strategy for this and everyone has a different experience. The only reason of my post was to apprise you guys in advance of this financial cost so that it doesn't come as a shock and you are mentally prepared for it. Secondly, please keep in mind that even with this info, u can't escape the initial khawari and tension even if u r financially sound (again that's my observation and I might be wrong). The reason is that u will unitentionally convert each dollar to Pak rupee and money will rapidly flow out of ur pocket which will make u feel miserable and insecure inside. So just be strong and hold on to ur nerves. 

Fortunately, when we moved to Sydney, we had a Salvos store just at the back of our building....it was a great help from Allah (SWT).....Salvos and Vinnies are charity organizations...ppl give them stuff for free...mostly second hand but sometimes brand new...they sell it at a very low price and then use that money to help ppl around the world. They are truly v nice ppl and were very helpful to us. So we bought nearly everything from Salvos.....they have everything from kitchen stuff to beds, dining tables, prams, books, toys, clothing, cosmetics, jewellery. But transportation of beds and tables was a pain but they gave us their own trolley and didn't charge anything. Thanks to them.

However, after eight months we moved to a better suburb (west ryde) and again we have a Vinnies Store at the corner of our street....and same story again. Thanks to great Allah (SWT) for making it easy for us. But now for the third time we renovated our entire place a week before Christmas......this time we researched all the stores and online furniture shops (already mentioned by Sara82) and finally we decided to buy stuff from IKEA......swedish chain.....great quality at a very affordable price and they transported everything to our place in only 60 bucks....and it was also the next day delivery.....here all furniture items are designed for disassembly and come in small boxes with manuals and screws to assemble them. We assembled everything ourself for the first time and it was fun.....quite an exertion but still fun. 

There are also garage sales.....and discounts are offered by stores on regular basis but initially u have to get the basics so that u are settled and then you can keep on upgrading accordingly. For clothing.....BigW, Target, Kmart are good places.....quite cheap but initially they all seem very expensive. 

We actually brought some stuff with us from Pakistan....little things based on our discussion and experience at that time. That was very very helpful in the start so I will try to list all those things...whatever I could remember. These included few eating utensils (few plates, glasses, spoons, etc.), hairbrush, sewing kit (vimp), screwdriver set, small mirror, shoe polish and brush, clothing (both warm and summery), pram, medicines, grooming stuff (nailcutter, toothbrush, shaver, etc.), a small pressure cooker (still using it), a small tawa (still using it for cooking chapati - not very thick as most stoves are electric and thick tawas won't be of any use), books, Quran-e-Majeed, prayer mats, some stationery, cosmetics, photocopies of all docs, backup of all data in two HDs, I also scanned all my docs (child immunisation card, NADRA cards, birth certificates, driving licece everything), one blanket, extra baby feeders (all baby stuff), electric kettle, female stuff (ur wives would know it), few bed sheets, etc.

I will talk about the medicines in detail in a few days time. I hope this is helpful. So initially this is an investment of about $1,000 to $3,000 dollars....depending on ur lifestyle and background. May Allah gi make it easy for everyone and bless u with all the happiness and joys. ameen.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

@SAMPER

bhai koi news? any update after ur medical requested?


----------



## samper

Waqar Hemani said:


> @SAMPER
> 
> bhai koi news? any update after ur medical requested?


No not at yet

Regards
Samper


----------



## imranali82

Sara82 said:


> AoA,
> 
> Having been residing in Melbourne with my husband and children since the past four years, I thought I could maybe attempt to answer your question.
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else, but as someone mentioned, there's always the possibility of purchasing second-hand household goods from websites such as Gumtree and Ebay. Some items could even be found in Salvos (Salvation Army outlets) or op-shops (short for "opportunity" shops) for a fraction of the price that Gumtree or Ebay would charge. But as was also mentioned, the transportation costs for bigger items such as furniture would be astrological, possibly negating any savings you would score!
> 
> In my humble opinion, you'd be better off to go for brand-new items from cheaper stores such as Fantastic Furniture (Fantastic Furniture | Australia's Best Value Furniture & Bedding) or Super Amart (Fantastic Furniture | Australia's Best Value Furniture & Bedding) for furniture. As far as other household goods are concerned, you'd find everything from clothes pegs to kitchen utensils and dining-ware at KMART outlets (Kmart: We make low prices irresistible - shop online now) at very, very reasonable prices. That should start you off very comfortably until you can manage to "upgrade", if you wish, in a few years' time! Honestly, these options would be cheaper than lugging hundreds of kilos across the continents by way of excess baggage or even a container!
> 
> I hope that helps. Good luck on the move to all!


That is some splendid insight, thanks alot for sharing...


----------



## Sara82

muneer.t said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Alhamdulillah...got my grant on Jan 02, 2014 for visa subclass 175 (applied in June 2012).
> Thanks to all you guys for so much help and support throughout the process.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations! Good luck with the big move!


----------



## msvayani

roposh said:


> Hi all,
> Moving to Melbourne on 6th Jan. Feeling excited, nervous and all other sort of emotions. Request for prayers.
> Regards
> Roposh


All the best mate! :fingerscrossed: I'll be in your situation in a couple of month's time Inshallah 

Do share your experience with us.


----------



## imranali82

roposh said:


> Hi all,
> Moving to Melbourne on 6th Jan. Feeling excited, nervous and all other sort of emotions. Request for prayers.
> Regards
> Roposh


Best of luck for the move


----------



## msvayani

IBT said:


> Aoa again! Our sister Sara has comprehensively answered the question and I would just elaborate further.
> 
> We have been here for the last 2.5 yrs and I think there is no perfect strategy for this and everyone has a different experience. The only reason of my post was to apprise you guys in advance of this financial cost so that it doesn't come as a shock and you are mentally prepared for it. Secondly, please keep in mind that even with this info, u can't escape the initial khawari and tension even if u r financially sound (again that's my observation and I might be wrong). The reason is that u will unitentionally convert each dollar to Pak rupee and money will rapidly flow out of ur pocket which will make u feel miserable and insecure inside. So just be strong and hold on to ur nerves.
> 
> Fortunately, when we moved to Sydney, we had a Salvos store just at the back of our building....it was a great help from Allah (SWT).....Salvos and Vinnies are charity organizations...ppl give them stuff for free...mostly second hand but sometimes brand new...they sell it at a very low price and then use that money to help ppl around the world. They are truly v nice ppl and were very helpful to us. So we bought nearly everything from Salvos.....they have everything from kitchen stuff to beds, dining tables, prams, books, toys, clothing, cosmetics, jewellery. But transportation of beds and tables was a pain but they gave us their own trolley and didn't charge anything. Thanks to them.
> 
> However, after eight months we moved to a better suburb (west ryde) and again we have a Vinnies Store at the corner of our street....and same story again. Thanks to great Allah (SWT) for making it easy for us. But now for the third time we renovated our entire place a week before Christmas......this time we researched all the stores and online furniture shops (already mentioned by Sara82) and finally we decided to buy stuff from IKEA......swedish chain.....great quality at a very affordable price and they transported everything to our place in only 60 bucks....and it was also the next day delivery.....here all furniture items are designed for disassembly and come in small boxes with manuals and screws to assemble them. We assembled everything ourself for the first time and it was fun.....quite an exertion but still fun.
> 
> There are also garage sales.....and discounts are offered by stores on regular basis but initially u have to get the basics so that u are settled and then you can keep on upgrading accordingly. For clothing.....BigW, Target, Kmart are good places.....quite cheap but initially they all seem very expensive.
> 
> We actually brought some stuff with us from Pakistan....little things based on our discussion and experience at that time. That was very very helpful in the start so I will try to list all those things...whatever I could remember. These included few eating utensils (few plates, glasses, spoons, etc.), hairbrush, sewing kit (vimp), screwdriver set, small mirror, shoe polish and brush, clothing (both warm and summery), pram, medicines, grooming stuff (nailcutter, toothbrush, shaver, etc.), a small pressure cooker (still using it), a small tawa (still using it for cooking chapati - not very thick as most stoves are electric and thick tawas won't be of any use), books, Quran-e-Majeed, prayer mats, some stationery, cosmetics, photocopies of all docs, backup of all data in two HDs, I also scanned all my docs (child immunisation card, NADRA cards, birth certificates, driving licece everything), one blanket, extra baby feeders (all baby stuff), electric kettle, female stuff (ur wives would know it), few bed sheets, etc.
> 
> I will talk about the medicines in detail in a few days time. I hope this is helpful. So initially this is an investment of about $1,000 to $3,000 dollars....depending on ur lifestyle and background. May Allah gi make it easy for everyone and bless u with all the happiness and joys. ameen.


Thanks for the in depth post. That really helped.


----------



## fabregas

Thanks to All Mighty Allah Subhanahu wa ta'ala got the grant notification today....Thanks everyone for your support..


----------



## imranali82

muneer.t said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Alhamdulillah...got my grant on Jan 02, 2014 for visa subclass 175 (applied in June 2012).
> Thanks to all you guys for so much help and support throughout the process.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations!!


----------



## Jango911

fabregas said:


> Thanks to All Mighty Allah Subhanahu wa ta'ala got the grant notification today....Thanks everyone for your support..


Gr8 news Feb, all the best for future!!!


----------



## Jango911

muneer.t said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Alhamdulillah...got my grant on Jan 02, 2014 for visa subclass 175 (applied in June 2012).
> Thanks to all you guys for so much help and support throughout the process.
> 
> Regards


All the best mate!!!


----------



## Abrar warriach

fabregas said:


> Thanks to All Mighty Allah Subhanahu wa ta'ala got the grant notification today....Thanks everyone for your support..


Congrat bro you deserve it... Wish you best of luck ... NOw Pray for me too...


----------



## msohaibkhan

muneer.t said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Alhamdulillah...got my grant on Jan 02, 2014 for visa subclass 175 (applied in June 2012).
> Thanks to all you guys for so much help and support throughout the process.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations brother


----------



## msohaibkhan

IBT said:


> Aoa again! Our sister Sara has comprehensively answered the question and I would just elaborate further.
> 
> We have been here for the last 2.5 yrs and I think there is no perfect strategy for this and everyone has a different experience. The only reason of my post was to apprise you guys in advance of this financial cost so that it doesn't come as a shock and you are mentally prepared for it. Secondly, please keep in mind that even with this info, u can't escape the initial khawari and tension even if u r financially sound (again that's my observation and I might be wrong). The reason is that u will unitentionally convert each dollar to Pak rupee and money will rapidly flow out of ur pocket which will make u feel miserable and insecure inside. So just be strong and hold on to ur nerves.
> 
> Fortunately, when we moved to Sydney, we had a Salvos store just at the back of our building....it was a great help from Allah (SWT).....Salvos and Vinnies are charity organizations...ppl give them stuff for free...mostly second hand but sometimes brand new...they sell it at a very low price and then use that money to help ppl around the world. They are truly v nice ppl and were very helpful to us. So we bought nearly everything from Salvos.....they have everything from kitchen stuff to beds, dining tables, prams, books, toys, clothing, cosmetics, jewellery. But transportation of beds and tables was a pain but they gave us their own trolley and didn't charge anything. Thanks to them.
> 
> However, after eight months we moved to a better suburb (west ryde) and again we have a Vinnies Store at the corner of our street....and same story again. Thanks to great Allah (SWT) for making it easy for us. But now for the third time we renovated our entire place a week before Christmas......this time we researched all the stores and online furniture shops (already mentioned by Sara82) and finally we decided to buy stuff from IKEA......swedish chain.....great quality at a very affordable price and they transported everything to our place in only 60 bucks....and it was also the next day delivery.....here all furniture items are designed for disassembly and come in small boxes with manuals and screws to assemble them. We assembled everything ourself for the first time and it was fun.....quite an exertion but still fun.
> 
> There are also garage sales.....and discounts are offered by stores on regular basis but initially u have to get the basics so that u are settled and then you can keep on upgrading accordingly. For clothing.....BigW, Target, Kmart are good places.....quite cheap but initially they all seem very expensive.
> 
> We actually brought some stuff with us from Pakistan....little things based on our discussion and experience at that time. That was very very helpful in the start so I will try to list all those things...whatever I could remember. These included few eating utensils (few plates, glasses, spoons, etc.), hairbrush, sewing kit (vimp), screwdriver set, small mirror, shoe polish and brush, clothing (both warm and summery), pram, medicines, grooming stuff (nailcutter, toothbrush, shaver, etc.), a small pressure cooker (still using it), a small tawa (still using it for cooking chapati - not very thick as most stoves are electric and thick tawas won't be of any use), books, Quran-e-Majeed, prayer mats, some stationery, cosmetics, photocopies of all docs, backup of all data in two HDs, I also scanned all my docs (child immunisation card, NADRA cards, birth certificates, driving licece everything), one blanket, extra baby feeders (all baby stuff), electric kettle, female stuff (ur wives would know it), few bed sheets, etc.
> 
> I will talk about the medicines in detail in a few days time. I hope this is helpful. So initially this is an investment of about $1,000 to $3,000 dollars....depending on ur lifestyle and background. May Allah gi make it easy for everyone and bless u with all the happiness and joys. ameen.


Many thanks. Again, superliked the post


----------



## msohaibkhan

fabregas said:


> Thanks to All Mighty Allah Subhanahu wa ta'ala got the grant notification today....Thanks everyone for your support..


Many congratulations brother


----------



## syeralia

muneer.t said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Alhamdulillah...got my grant on Jan 02, 2014 for visa subclass 175 (applied in June 2012).
> Thanks to all you guys for so much help and support throughout the process.
> 
> Regards


Congrates dear long wait is now over


----------



## syeralia

fabregas said:


> Thanks to All Mighty Allah Subhanahu wa ta'ala got the grant notification today....Thanks everyone for your support..


Congrates ferb pray for us as well


----------



## fabregas

Thanks all....You all really supported me in tough times.....Praying for your quick grant Abrar Bro..


----------



## M_Asim

*VE 175 Grant*

My meds finalized on 12 Dec 2013 and there had been no progress since then. Yesterday I emailed my CO and they responded back today (3 Jan 2014) with the GRANT 
*Question*: Do I need to archive any of the application document/evidence or this is it? Thank for all the support good people. you are creating a strong pakistani bond which I hope will stay even in Australia


----------



## syeralia

M_Asim said:


> My meds finalized on 12 Dec 2013 and there had been no progress since then. Yesterday I emailed my CO and they responded back today (3 Jan 2014) with the GRANT
> *Question*: Do I need to archive any of the application document/evidence or this is it? Thank for all the support good people. you are creating a strong pakistani bond which I hope will stay even in Australia


Congrates dear now chill yrr


----------



## hamzanajam

My Meds were finalized on 13 Dec. I think I will send the CO an email if I don't get the grant by early next week


----------



## Jango911

Many congrats Asim . . . n all the best for future!!! 




M_Asim said:


> My meds finalized on 12 Dec 2013 and there had been no progress since then. Yesterday I emailed my CO and they responded back today (3 Jan 2014) with the GRANT
> *Question*: Do I need to archive any of the application document/evidence or this is it? Thank for all the support good people. you are creating a strong pakistani bond which I hope will stay even in Australia


----------



## RRSSB

msvayani said:


> Thanks for the in depth post. That really helped.


Hi All,

This is my first post and I hope I’m not high jacking the thread just trying to portray my experience here.

Often people are discussing what to bring to OZ, what will be the cost of living etc.

Let me start by saying that people are here for help and this forum is a good place to look and share for information and it’s a sort of blessing honestly. 

When I moved to OZ in year 2000 there wasn’t any blog or forum that I can remember. Things were done based on word of mouth and internet was in developmental phase. People were bit rough at that time trying to digest the increasing multiculturalism. Masjids and halal outlets were limited in number compared to present day. 

I only brought suitcase with me, including summer and winter clothing + thermal ware and some basic toiletries. In the start I had utilized the stuff which I brought and then I had started looking for options on how to maintain the supplies in future and found that there were discounted stores available and few Asian shops were also available in most suburbs. These shops might also stock blankets and quilts. 

Later on as the time progressed discounted store chains emerged in every major city namely; Sam’s Warehouse, Red Dot, Reject Shops and Best n Less. There’s absolutely no doubt Salvos and Vinnies are providing excellent community services and sometimes you can find brand new good deals. In addition to above, heaps of garage sales on weekend, occasional Car Boot market and Sunday markets in few suburbs are also available. These days with the advent of internet search options are limitless. 

I understand the anxiety of moving to new country. But let me tell you from personal experience this anxiety will soon wear off and anxiety for survival will take over. Irrespective of your background and style of living you will be converting $$ into something and that makes you more worried, even to this day I do it more often, there’s no harm in it but makes you think twice.

I prefer to travel light and buy reasonably price items locally. I don’t suggest spending $1000 or $3000 to buy things from home. These days with the help of internet search, $1500-$2000 or so budget range can buy whole house hold stuff if you shop around, depending on style of living and background. On a separate note I can suggest you to bring leather shoes and pair of pants as these are expensive in OZ. For ladies they knew their stuff very well and don’t like suggestions from opposite.

Accommodation near the bus or train station is very beneficial, however most people prefer to stay near the masjid and hence realtors are cashing this preference, stay away from their dodgy practice in any case. Car is a must for house and car search and it’s very difficult without it, again be wary of dodgy sales and car yards. 

Below are the things that I can think of:

Coming into OZ, always filled incoming declaration card honestly, declare any item as per incoming passenger card, if found guilty expect heavy fines. 

First six months are very critical and crucial, once you cope this period; life might be easier.

Travel Light but bring basic things (if you want, include small patelii and small cooker).

Bring Flagyl and Antibiotics with long expiry as you can’t get it over the counter. Cold & Flu tabs are available but bring it with you.

Set aside $1500-$2000 for setting up house hold stuff (From bulky furniture to toothpaste and soap)

Try to negotiate deal there are margins in every price. Cash speaks itself.

Use your contacts to borrow a car/van/SUV with Tow bar; you can easily hire trailers from petrol stations (by showing full lic) for moving. 

Real Estate Renting:
Stay away from dodgy agents;
When you acquire property on rent, always take digital photographs and write it on property condition report (PCR). Put some extra emphasis on filling this report, otherwise it will empty your pocket in the name of repairs. 

Car buying:
Stay away from dodgy car yards. Always try to check car in person or through good friend who has knowledge on cars. Always buy road worthy car otherwise police will put sticker on it. Always do the “REVS check” (paid Service) before making final payment. REVS check will tell you if the car is encumber under finance, stolen, write-off. Check Average travelling which is calculated as 25,000Kms per year and “redbook” for car valuation. 

There are backpacker’s car dealers in every major city, you can hire/buy, try those as a last resort.

For New items:
Keep checking Big W, Kmart, Target, Best and Less, Sam’s warehouse, Reject shop, Red Dot, Fantastic Furniture, Super Amart and Ikea Etc. (Ready to Assemble)
High end shops: Myers, David Jones and Roger David.

You can get light weight All Season D.bed Quilt in $25 from Target and its better than Kmart quilt. Bed sheets are cheap in Kmart for $16 or so for D.bed, same goes for quilt cover. Kmart for all Kitchen related items.

You can buy utensils (patelii and pressure cooker) in desi shops but expensive though. If you can cargo the whole set that will save you more in future. Once settled; ask back home for the cargo to new home.

Others:
Direct Factory outlets (DFO), Factory second and Closing Down sales Etc.
For groceries Coles, Woolsworth/Safeway, for veggies and fruits; try farmer markets.

For meat; Halal shops.
For Electronics, JB Hifi, Good Guys, Retravision and Harvey Norman 

For Tools:
Bunnings Warehouse, Small Car tools for $10 Repco, Super Cheap Auto

For Second hand Items:
Salvos, St.Vincent/ Vinnies, Gumtree, Trading Post, Local suburb/council newspaper, Desi shop and Univ notice boards.
Sunday markets, Car boot market, garage sales

Food items: Always check for Emulsifiers and Gelatine; must be from Vegetable source and clearly written, if no source is written; it is from animal. Coles is using vegetable emulsifier in its Coles brand products.

Job:
As I said before first six months are very crucial, get any job that keeps your monthly expenses going, while looking for your field related job.

Cost of Living:
For single person, usually bank calculates at $1500 p/m, add $500 for spouse and every kid. You might be living hand to mouth initially but as you gain experience you will be making more. You can get child aid/payment from centre link but I’m not sure on it. You will not get any financial help from Centrelink in first 2years of PR, and they are adamant on it.

Try to maintain good behaviour and offer your Salah.

Hope this should suffice. Sorry for the long post.
Regards
RRSSB

Many Congratulations to those who got the visa.

Don’t be afraid and don’t give up hope. Stay positive and think you are chosen one among millions, who got this opportunity in a life time to be settled down for the benefit of yourself along with your other family members/relatives either with you or back in home town.


----------



## msvayani

fabregas said:


> Thanks to All Mighty Allah Subhanahu wa ta'ala got the grant notification today....Thanks everyone for your support..


Congratulations my friend... All the best


----------



## msohaibkhan

RRSSB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post and I hope I’m not high jacking the thread just trying to portray my experience here.
> 
> Often people are discussing what to bring to OZ, what will be the cost of living etc.
> 
> Let me start by saying that people are here for help and this forum is a good place to look and share for information and it’s a sort of blessing honestly.
> 
> When I moved to OZ in year 2000 there wasn’t any blog or forum that I can remember. Things were done based on word of mouth and internet was in developmental phase. People were bit rough at that time trying to digest the increasing multiculturalism. Masjids and halal outlets were limited in number compared to present day.
> 
> I only brought suitcase with me, including summer and winter clothing + thermal ware and some basic toiletries. In the start I had utilized the stuff which I brought and then I had started looking for options on how to maintain the supplies in future and found that there were discounted stores available and few Asian shops were also available in most suburbs. These shops might also stock blankets and quilts.
> 
> Later on as the time progressed discounted store chains emerged in every major city namely; Sam’s Warehouse, Red Dot, Reject Shops and Best n Less. There’s absolutely no doubt Salvos and Vinnies are providing excellent community services and sometimes you can find brand new good deals. In addition to above, heaps of garage sales on weekend, occasional Car Boot market and Sunday markets in few suburbs are also available. These days with the advent of internet search options are limitless.
> 
> I understand the anxiety of moving to new country. But let me tell you from personal experience this anxiety will soon wear off and anxiety for survival will take over. Irrespective of your background and style of living you will be converting $$ into something and that makes you more worried, even to this day I do it more often, there’s no harm in it but makes you think twice.
> 
> I prefer to travel light and buy reasonably price items locally. I don’t suggest spending $1000 or $3000 to buy things from home. These days with the help of internet search, $1500-$2000 or so budget range can buy whole house hold stuff if you shop around, depending on style of living and background. On a separate note I can suggest you to bring leather shoes and pair of pants as these are expensive in OZ. For ladies they knew their stuff very well and don’t like suggestions from opposite.
> 
> Accommodation near the bus or train station is very beneficial, however most people prefer to stay near the masjid and hence realtors are cashing this preference, stay away from their dodgy practice in any case. Car is a must for house and car search and it’s very difficult without it, again be wary of dodgy sales and car yards.
> 
> Below are the things that I can think of:
> 
> Coming into OZ, always filled incoming declaration card honestly, declare any item as per incoming passenger card, if found guilty expect heavy fines.
> 
> First six months are very critical and crucial, once you cope this period; life might be easier.
> 
> Travel Light but bring basic things (if you want, include small patelii and small cooker).
> 
> Bring Flagyl and Antibiotics with long expiry as you can’t get it over the counter. Cold & Flu tabs are available but bring it with you.
> 
> Set aside $1500-$2000 for setting up house hold stuff (From bulky furniture to toothpaste and soap)
> 
> Try to negotiate deal there are margins in every price. Cash speaks itself.
> 
> Use your contacts to borrow a car/van/SUV with Tow bar; you can easily hire trailers from petrol stations (by showing full lic) for moving.
> 
> Real Estate Renting:
> Stay away from dodgy agents;
> When you acquire property on rent, always take digital photographs and write it on property condition report (PCR). Put some extra emphasis on filling this report, otherwise it will empty your pocket in the name of repairs.
> 
> Car buying:
> Stay away from dodgy car yards. Always try to check car in person or through good friend who has knowledge on cars. Always buy road worthy car otherwise police will put sticker on it. Always do the “REVS check” (paid Service) before making final payment. REVS check will tell you if the car is encumber under finance, stolen, write-off. Check Average travelling which is calculated as 25,000Kms per year and “redbook” for car valuation.
> 
> There are backpacker’s car dealers in every major city, you can hire/buy, try those as a last resort.
> 
> For New items:
> Keep checking Big W, Kmart, Target, Best and Less, Sam’s warehouse, Reject shop, Red Dot, Fantastic Furniture, Super Amart and Ikea Etc. (Ready to Assemble)
> High end shops: Myers, David Jones and Roger David.
> 
> You can get light weight All Season D.bed Quilt in $25 from Target and its better than Kmart quilt. Bed sheets are cheap in Kmart for $16 or so for D.bed, same goes for quilt cover. Kmart for all Kitchen related items.
> 
> You can buy utensils (patelii and pressure cooker) in desi shops but expensive though. If you can cargo the whole set that will save you more in future. Once settled; ask back home for the cargo to new home.
> 
> Others:
> Direct Factory outlets (DFO), Factory second and Closing Down sales Etc.
> For groceries Coles, Woolsworth/Safeway, for veggies and fruits; try farmer markets.
> 
> For meat; Halal shops.
> For Electronics, JB Hifi, Good Guys, Retravision and Harvey Norman
> 
> For Tools:
> Bunnings Warehouse, Small Car tools for $10 Repco, Super Cheap Auto
> 
> For Second hand Items:
> Salvos, St.Vincent/ Vinnies, Gumtree, Trading Post, Local suburb/council newspaper, Desi shop and Univ notice boards.
> Sunday markets, Car boot market, garage sales
> 
> Food items: Always check for Emulsifiers and Gelatine; must be from Vegetable source and clearly written, if no source is written; it is from animal. Coles is using vegetable emulsifier in its Coles brand products.
> 
> Job:
> As I said before first six months are very crucial, get any job that keeps your monthly expenses going, while looking for your field related job.
> 
> Cost of Living:
> For single person, usually bank calculates at $1500 p/m, add $500 for spouse and every kid. You might be living hand to mouth initially but as you gain experience you will be making more. You can get child aid/payment from centre link but I’m not sure on it. You will not get any financial help from Centrelink in first 2years of PR, and they are adamant on it.
> 
> Try to maintain good behaviour and offer your Salah.
> 
> Hope this should suffice. Sorry for the long post.
> Regards
> RRSSB
> 
> Many Congratulations to those who got the visa.
> 
> Don’t be afraid and don’t give up hope. Stay positive and think you are chosen one among millions, who got this opportunity in a life time to be settled down for the benefit of yourself along with your other family members/relatives either with you or back in home town.


I am finding words to appreciate this post. Apart from routine immigration process issues, this thread is helping a lot to the newcomers and to the senior members as well.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Hi everyone, 

I have a question and would appreciate if you could share your thoughts on this one with me. 

the status of my form80 on the e-portal has changed to "received 23/12/2013 " 

previously it was "requested 10/02/2013" 

so it suddenly changed after nearly 12 months ... 

Nothing else has changed so far, meds and pcc were fronloaded months ago by CO request. 

What does this change of status and date mean regarding form80? 

It has happened to some other early jan2013 applicants as well. 
please share your thoughts on this.

thanks very much, oh and congrats to all the new grants. you deserve it. 
Abbas


----------



## opfian

fabregas said:


> Thanks to All Mighty Allah Subhanahu wa ta'ala got the grant notification today....Thanks everyone for your support..




congrats!!


----------



## Avatar82

Is there any diac email address to which we can email for any query..


----------



## thinktank

IBT said:


> Aoa again! Our sister Sara has comprehensively answered the question and I would just elaborate further.
> 
> We have been here for the last 2.5 yrs and I think there is no perfect strategy for this and everyone has a different experience. The only reason of my post was to apprise you guys in advance of this financial cost so that it doesn't come as a shock and you are mentally prepared for it. Secondly, please keep in mind that even with this info, u can't escape the initial khawari and tension even if u r financially sound (again that's my observation and I might be wrong). The reason is that u will unitentionally convert each dollar to Pak rupee and money will rapidly flow out of ur pocket which will make u feel miserable and insecure inside. So just be strong and hold on to ur nerves.
> 
> Fortunately, when we moved to Sydney, we had a Salvos store just at the back of our building....it was a great help from Allah (SWT).....Salvos and Vinnies are charity organizations...ppl give them stuff for free...mostly second hand but sometimes brand new...they sell it at a very low price and then use that money to help ppl around the world. They are truly v nice ppl and were very helpful to us. So we bought nearly everything from Salvos.....they have everything from kitchen stuff to beds, dining tables, prams, books, toys, clothing, cosmetics, jewellery. But transportation of beds and tables was a pain but they gave us their own trolley and didn't charge anything. Thanks to them.
> 
> However, after eight months we moved to a better suburb (west ryde) and again we have a Vinnies Store at the corner of our street....and same story again. Thanks to great Allah (SWT) for making it easy for us. But now for the third time we renovated our entire place a week before Christmas......this time we researched all the stores and online furniture shops (already mentioned by Sara82) and finally we decided to buy stuff from IKEA......swedish chain.....great quality at a very affordable price and they transported everything to our place in only 60 bucks....and it was also the next day delivery.....here all furniture items are designed for disassembly and come in small boxes with manuals and screws to assemble them. We assembled everything ourself for the first time and it was fun.....quite an exertion but still fun.
> 
> There are also garage sales.....and discounts are offered by stores on regular basis but initially u have to get the basics so that u are settled and then you can keep on upgrading accordingly. For clothing.....BigW, Target, Kmart are good places.....quite cheap but initially they all seem very expensive.
> 
> We actually brought some stuff with us from Pakistan....little things based on our discussion and experience at that time. That was very very helpful in the start so I will try to list all those things...whatever I could remember. These included few eating utensils (few plates, glasses, spoons, etc.), hairbrush, sewing kit (vimp), screwdriver set, small mirror, shoe polish and brush, clothing (both warm and summery), pram, medicines, grooming stuff (nailcutter, toothbrush, shaver, etc.), a small pressure cooker (still using it), a small tawa (still using it for cooking chapati - not very thick as most stoves are electric and thick tawas won't be of any use), books, Quran-e-Majeed, prayer mats, some stationery, cosmetics, photocopies of all docs, backup of all data in two HDs, I also scanned all my docs (child immunisation card, NADRA cards, birth certificates, driving licece everything), one blanket, extra baby feeders (all baby stuff), electric kettle, female stuff (ur wives would know it), few bed sheets, etc.
> 
> I will talk about the medicines in detail in a few days time. I hope this is helpful. So initially this is an investment of about $1,000 to $3,000 dollars....depending on ur lifestyle and background. May Allah gi make it easy for everyone and bless u with all the happiness and joys. ameen.


Than you for your elaborative reply. I appreciate the time taken to write all this considering your busy schedule. 

I won't be doing the conversions as I am residing in middle east and am used to this shifting and all. Indeed this is a pain and the problem with second hand furniture is ot can be bed bugs infested. I became a victim of this once when a friend of mine asked me to keep his dismanteled furniture in my store and that was it - bummer. Our entire appartment was infested and ultimately we had to throw away everthing - yes - literally everything. So people going for secondhand furniture need to check and double check. Sometimes, the new mattresses you buy can have bed bugs as they are stored in warehouses. 

Ikea is a good brand by the way.


----------



## thinktank

RRSSB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post and I hope I’m not high jacking the thread just trying to portray my experience here.
> 
> Often people are discussing what to bring to OZ, what will be the cost of living etc.
> 
> Let me start by saying that people are here for help and this forum is a good place to look and share for information and it’s a sort of blessing honestly.
> 
> When I moved to OZ in year 2000 there wasn’t any blog or forum that I can remember. Things were done based on word of mouth and internet was in developmental phase. People were bit rough at that time trying to digest the increasing multiculturalism. Masjids and halal outlets were limited in number compared to present day.
> 
> I only brought suitcase with me, including summer and winter clothing + thermal ware and some basic toiletries. In the start I had utilized the stuff which I brought and then I had started looking for options on how to maintain the supplies in future and found that there were discounted stores available and few Asian shops were also available in most suburbs. These shops might also stock blankets and quilts.
> 
> Later on as the time progressed discounted store chains emerged in every major city namely; Sam’s Warehouse, Red Dot, Reject Shops and Best n Less. There’s absolutely no doubt Salvos and Vinnies are providing excellent community services and sometimes you can find brand new good deals. In addition to above, heaps of garage sales on weekend, occasional Car Boot market and Sunday markets in few suburbs are also available. These days with the advent of internet search options are limitless.
> 
> I understand the anxiety of moving to new country. But let me tell you from personal experience this anxiety will soon wear off and anxiety for survival will take over. Irrespective of your background and style of living you will be converting $$ into something and that makes you more worried, even to this day I do it more often, there’s no harm in it but makes you think twice.
> 
> I prefer to travel light and buy reasonably price items locally. I don’t suggest spending $1000 or $3000 to buy things from home. These days with the help of internet search, $1500-$2000 or so budget range can buy whole house hold stuff if you shop around, depending on style of living and background. On a separate note I can suggest you to bring leather shoes and pair of pants as these are expensive in OZ. For ladies they knew their stuff very well and don’t like suggestions from opposite.
> 
> Accommodation near the bus or train station is very beneficial, however most people prefer to stay near the masjid and hence realtors are cashing this preference, stay away from their dodgy practice in any case. Car is a must for house and car search and it’s very difficult without it, again be wary of dodgy sales and car yards.
> 
> Below are the things that I can think of:
> 
> Coming into OZ, always filled incoming declaration card honestly, declare any item as per incoming passenger card, if found guilty expect heavy fines.
> 
> First six months are very critical and crucial, once you cope this period; life might be easier.
> 
> Travel Light but bring basic things (if you want, include small patelii and small cooker).
> 
> Bring Flagyl and Antibiotics with long expiry as you can’t get it over the counter. Cold & Flu tabs are available but bring it with you.
> 
> Set aside $1500-$2000 for setting up house hold stuff (From bulky furniture to toothpaste and soap)
> 
> Try to negotiate deal there are margins in every price. Cash speaks itself.
> 
> Use your contacts to borrow a car/van/SUV with Tow bar; you can easily hire trailers from petrol stations (by showing full lic) for moving.
> 
> Real Estate Renting:
> Stay away from dodgy agents;
> When you acquire property on rent, always take digital photographs and write it on property condition report (PCR). Put some extra emphasis on filling this report, otherwise it will empty your pocket in the name of repairs.
> 
> Car buying:
> Stay away from dodgy car yards. Always try to check car in person or through good friend who has knowledge on cars. Always buy road worthy car otherwise police will put sticker on it. Always do the “REVS check” (paid Service) before making final payment. REVS check will tell you if the car is encumber under finance, stolen, write-off. Check Average travelling which is calculated as 25,000Kms per year and “redbook” for car valuation.
> 
> There are backpacker’s car dealers in every major city, you can hire/buy, try those as a last resort.
> 
> For New items:
> Keep checking Big W, Kmart, Target, Best and Less, Sam’s warehouse, Reject shop, Red Dot, Fantastic Furniture, Super Amart and Ikea Etc. (Ready to Assemble)
> High end shops: Myers, David Jones and Roger David.
> 
> You can get light weight All Season D.bed Quilt in $25 from Target and its better than Kmart quilt. Bed sheets are cheap in Kmart for $16 or so for D.bed, same goes for quilt cover. Kmart for all Kitchen related items.
> 
> You can buy utensils (patelii and pressure cooker) in desi shops but expensive though. If you can cargo the whole set that will save you more in future. Once settled; ask back home for the cargo to new home.
> 
> Others:
> Direct Factory outlets (DFO), Factory second and Closing Down sales Etc.
> For groceries Coles, Woolsworth/Safeway, for veggies and fruits; try farmer markets.
> 
> For meat; Halal shops.
> For Electronics, JB Hifi, Good Guys, Retravision and Harvey Norman
> 
> For Tools:
> Bunnings Warehouse, Small Car tools for $10 Repco, Super Cheap Auto
> 
> For Second hand Items:
> Salvos, St.Vincent/ Vinnies, Gumtree, Trading Post, Local suburb/council newspaper, Desi shop and Univ notice boards.
> Sunday markets, Car boot market, garage sales
> 
> Food items: Always check for Emulsifiers and Gelatine; must be from Vegetable source and clearly written, if no source is written; it is from animal. Coles is using vegetable emulsifier in its Coles brand products.
> 
> Job:
> As I said before first six months are very crucial, get any job that keeps your monthly expenses going, while looking for your field related job.
> 
> Cost of Living:
> For single person, usually bank calculates at $1500 p/m, add $500 for spouse and every kid. You might be living hand to mouth initially but as you gain experience you will be making more. You can get child aid/payment from centre link but I’m not sure on it. You will not get any financial help from Centrelink in first 2years of PR, and they are adamant on it.
> 
> Try to maintain good behaviour and offer your Salah.
> 
> Hope this should suffice. Sorry for the long post.
> Regards
> RRSSB
> 
> Many Congratulations to those who got the visa.
> 
> Don’t be afraid and don’t give up hope. Stay positive and think you are chosen one among millions, who got this opportunity in a life time to be settled down for the benefit of yourself along with your other family members/relatives either with you or back in home town.


Great post. Any help or advise a new immigrant can gather is a like a feather in his cap. 

I have one question though, i heard you get family tax benefit A and B upon landing and there is no 2 years condition for it.


----------



## M.Q

Thank u every one for the helpful gesture and positive responces.


----------



## AirBourne

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question and would appreciate if you could share your thoughts on this one with me.
> 
> the status of my form80 on the e-portal has changed to "received 23/12/2013 "
> 
> previously it was "requested 10/02/2013"
> 
> so it suddenly changed after nearly 12 months ...
> 
> Nothing else has changed so far, meds and pcc were fronloaded months ago by CO request.
> 
> What does this change of status and date mean regarding form80?
> 
> It has happened to some other early jan2013 applicants as well.
> please share your thoughts on this.
> 
> thanks very much, oh and congrats to all the new grants. you deserve it.
> Abbas



Hi Abbas,

I experienced something similar. My form 80 status changed from required to received exactly 9 months after form 80 submission. Form 80 was submitted on 21/03/13. CO was assigned on 06/04/13. Team 13 contacted me for additional information on 20/11/13. Status of form 80 was changed from required to received on 21/12/13.

I have asked my migration agent to ask my case officer if he has any update on my case. Still waiting for his response. I will keep you guys updated.

Best Regards,
Umar


----------



## showib49

Hi All,

I have changed my job from june 2013 and I didn't mention or inform to my CO. Please see my timeline and guide me should I inform to my CO about my new job? if yes then please tell me the procedure.


----------



## syeralia

M.Q said:


> Thank u every one for the helpful gesture and positive responces.


wats ur time line dear


----------



## bhura

showib49 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have changed my job from june 2013 and I didn't mention or inform to my CO. Please see my timeline and guide me should I inform to my CO about my new job? if yes then please tell me the procedure.


showib
Please inform your case officer immediately.
There is a form you need to fill a form called change of circumstances.
I don't remember the number of that form I guess it's 1223

Regards
Bhura


----------



## bhura

bhura said:


> showib
> Please inform your case officer immediately.
> There is a form you need to fill a form called change of circumstances.
> I don't remember the number of that form I guess it's 1223
> 
> Regards
> Bhura


Form 1022 change
Of circumstances


----------



## adila

opfian said:


> congrats!!


Congratsss we can see some movement in subclass 189........hope to listen good in near future Insha Allah


----------



## Avatar82

showib49 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have changed my job from june 2013 and I didn't mention or inform to my CO. Please see my timeline and guide me should I inform to my CO about my new job? if yes then please tell me the procedure.


Bro I have recently resigned from my job and probably will get a new one in either Feb or Mar.
I called DIAC helpline last week and spoke to the officer regarding my employment situation and asked whether this can effect my case by any means and should I inform my CO about this. 
He replied that there is no need to inform CO regarding this or if you feel you can inform also but it wont make any difference/hurdle on my case as the CO verifies the employment against the points that were claimed while filing the application and that were obviously done in Sep'12 (in my case). The concerned part for CO is only that duration of employment for which I have claimed points and provided the data (payslip, tax docs n bank stats).
Frankly speaking after that conversion I was much relieved


----------



## Avatar82

adila said:


> Congratsss we can see some movement in subclass 189........hope to listen good in near future Insha Allah


Bro kindly point out the 189 case for which movement is seen...
As per my knowledge only SAMPER (189 applicant) has received med/pcc call last month.


----------



## showib49

Avatar82 said:


> Bro I have recently resigned from my job and probably will get a new one in either Feb or Mar.
> I called DIAC helpline last week and spoke to the officer regarding my employment situation and asked whether this can effect my case by any means and should I inform my CO about this.
> He replied that there is no need to inform CO regarding this or if you feel you can inform also but it wont make any difference/hurdle on my case as the CO verifies the employment against the points that were claimed while filing the application and that were obviously done in Sep'12 (in my case). The concerned part for CO is only that duration of employment for which I have claimed points and provided the data (payslip, tax docs n bank stats).
> Frankly speaking after that conversion I was much relieved


Thanks bro for your response. I was also thinking in the same way. Once again thank you so much


----------



## showib49

bhura said:


> Form 1022 change
> Of circumstances


Thank you man for your prompt reply. I think I should send this form as well as my appointment letter and clearance certificate from my previous job.


----------



## muneer.t

Hi Guys

Hope all are fine. I have recently got grant on 2nd Jan and have been given a time to enter by 22nd June 2014. Just six months..generally i have read elsewhere that it is a year's time. Anyways....that being said.. i need some advice:

1. I am planning to go to Australia for a vacation may be as i don't think so i will be able to wrap up things here so early i.e. before June 22nd. Would this in any way pose any issue later on (bank accounts, medicare etc.)
2. Anyone have an idea how is the jobs market conducive for a Pakistani Chartered Accountant?
3. How much cash would be needed per month if I alone move to Australia for 6 months (job search) and how much will be required if I move with my wife and two kids (3 years and 1 year). I think it would take around 6 months to land a job there. Any suggestions, advice?

Thanks for all your help.

Regards


----------



## M.Q

syeralia said:


> wats ur time line dear


Hello. Im a dubai resident currently , me & my husband got aus immigration (190 SASS) in jan 2013. Already did initial entry last year . Planning to move by year inshAllah. This forum is a great help. Thanks to everyone


----------



## msaeed

M.Q said:


> Hello. Im a dubai resident currently , me & my husband got aus immigration (190 SASS) in jan 2013. Already did initial entry last year . Planning to move by year inshAllah. This forum is a great help. Thanks to everyone


What was your time line..kindly can you share..how long it took for you to get the visa..also an thing you would like to share for the people who are still in the process..


----------



## bhura

Just checked my online application and my work experienced received date is changed to 2-1-2014
Means co might have visited the application and reminded me that she didn't forget me....


----------



## showib49

AirBourne said:


> Hi Abbas,
> 
> I experienced something similar. My form 80 status changed from required to received exactly 9 months after form 80 submission. Form 80 was submitted on 21/03/13. CO was assigned on 06/04/13. Team 13 contacted me for additional information on 20/11/13. Status of form 80 was changed from required to received on 21/12/13.
> 
> I have asked my migration agent to ask my case officer if he has any update on my case. Still waiting for his response. I will keep you guys updated.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Umar


Hello bro,

My form 80 status has also been changed from "required " to "received". after 10 months. Well it means CO did not forget us he/she still remember us lols. Its just small update in status and nothing else. Any way hope for the best.


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Just checked my online application and my work experienced received date is changed to 2-1-2014
> Means co might have visited the application and reminded me that she didn't forget me....


my IELETS received date got changed


----------



## Avatar82

Bhura/opfian, guys I think ur CO has now pace up ur applications n surely will proceed for the next step soon Insha Allah.
I better check mine too..


----------



## bhura

Avatar82 said:


> Bhura/opfian, guys I think ur CO has now pace up ur applications n surely will proceed for the next step soon Insha Allah.
> I better check mine too..


I wish everyone get the grant in this month specially 189 of 2012
Good luck


----------



## Avatar82

opfian said:


> Inshallah
> 
> Did u chk urz??


Oh yes my WORK EXPERIENCE OVERSEAS date is changed to 03/01/14 which was 31/03/13 before..(Status was RECEIVED as from 31/03/13)
Opfian/Bhura, guys I am pretty sure our COs are onto something on are applications now


----------



## bhura

Avatar82 said:


> Oh yes my WORK EXPERIENCE OVERSEAS date is changed to 03/01/14 which was 31/03/13 before..(Status was RECEIVED as from 31/03/13)
> Opfian/Bhura, guys I am pretty sure our COs are onto something on are applications now


Avatar,
My work experience received date was 31-3-13 earlier and now it's 2-1-14
It's we are in the same boat mate.
Opfian/Avatar and everyone else wish you all the best

Regards 
Bhura


----------



## bhura

Maria_Sal said:


> best of luck to all of u guys.....opfian, avatar82,bhura n all other 2012 applicants...
> certainly it has been a long wait for u ppl...2014 will treat u on vvip basis inshAllah
> 
> afterall we (2013 189ers) can expect something only when u ppl are already granted...
> Ameen,,,


Thanks a million
Wish you all the best for speedy grant.

Regards


----------



## Sara82

*Security Referral Application Form Received?*

Salams all,

While customarily checking my ImmiAccount right now, after a few days gap might I add, I noticed that there's something called a 'Security Referral Application form' for my husband that's on top of the documents list with a 'received' status as on 10/09/2013. I can swear this wasn't on the list nor has there been any movement date wise in the ImmiAccount or online status since Sep 2012. Does that mean anything??? I don't see any such form for myself??!

Does this mean my husband's external check is complete??? Since September 2013 and they just uploaded it now??? 

Am I overthinking this? Help please!


----------



## Pak_Aussie

opfian said:


> my IELETS received date got changed


mine too


----------



## Avatar82

Opfian/Bhura n others also, I have a feeling that there is some kind of centralized timelines provided by DIAC for COs because all of us have received this change from our respective COs in this week so it makes sense that there is some common instructions for COs on which they take action..thats my perception


----------



## ashftc

Guys any idea about processing time of 189 subclass for Pakistani applicant? Has anybody got any experience of 189 visa? What's better visa subclass for Pakistani applicants, 189 or 190?


----------



## Rizwan125

*Security Check*

Which Visa Sub-class has longest and least security check for pakistani,

1)189 Skilled Independent
2)190 State Sponsered
3)489 Family Sponsered
4)489 State Sponsered


Any Expert Opinion :crutch::crutch::crutch:

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## ashftc

ambproject said:


> Dear rizwan 190 is best option for you I am not saying you will loose any thing its my feedback Allah will do better for you Inshallah if you don't like my post I am sorry


Dear Ambproject,

I am not sure about Rizwan but I highly appreciate your response as I have the concern as of Rizwan. But can you tell me why do you say 190 is the best option? Is there any reason behind it?

Regards

Muhammad.


----------



## muneer.t

Hi

Has anybody done the visa validation trip lately? should we be getting the visa labels on our passports or just the grant notice is enough?

regards


----------



## ashftc

ambproject said:


> Dear first of all read this thread in detail 189 visa applicants from Pakistani who applied in July 2012 still not got any where near grant even many are waiting for medicals pcc call.
> If you prepare to wait for two years then 189 is option for you but if not go for 190


Oh I see and is the 190 response rate being good for Pakistani's? Do they hear quickly?


----------



## Rizwan125

ashftc said:


> Dear Ambproject,
> 
> I am not sure about Rizwan but I highly appreciate your response as I have the concern as of Rizwan. But can you tell me why do you say 190 is the best option? Is there any reason behind it?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Muhammad.


Dear my concern is if my ielts has been improved---i will get 60 points should i go fo 189 or 489 is best option??because i am 100 sure i will get invitation in upcoming round but for 189 Security check is almost 1.5 year----190 very difficult for Mechanical Engineerto get state sponsored bcz WA already Restricted and Victoria requires 7 each to get sponsored...

i have already 489 in hand but i dn,t how much time it will take.any idea about security check or how much time it will take??

Regards


----------



## AUSA

pls dnt go for 489 .. 189 or 190 is PR visas & waiting for them is worth rather than temporary visas .. A lot of difference between 489 & 189 ,, this is my opinion , make a decision suits u best


----------



## Hiki

opfian said:


> my IELETS received date got changed


I checked my account and non if my dates are changed !!!


----------



## umm e abu

Can't access my application.... Some changes on website. I don't know how to access on my saved online visa application.


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

Rizwan125 said:


> Which Visa Sub-class has longest and least security check for pakistani,
> 
> 1)189 Skilled Independent
> 2)190 State Sponsered
> 3)489 Family Sponsered
> 4)489 State Sponsered
> 
> 
> Any Expert Opinion :crutch::crutch::crutch:
> 
> Regards
> Rizwan


Dear Rizwan,

489 is regional skilled visa and is quick i know a person (civil engineer) who got it in three months...but there are certain conditions...like u will have to stay in the region of the sponsored state for 2 years...these regions which i heard are remote areas away from cities...plus this is a temporary visa which means if at any time Government policy changes, you will have problems... this is some preliminary information i have...

so i would advise to go through all the details and than make decision !!!


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

M.Q said:


> Hello. Im a dubai resident currently , me & my husband got aus immigration (190 SASS) in jan 2013. Already did initial entry last year . Planning to move by year inshAllah. This forum is a great help. Thanks to everyone


Best of luck for the permanent move... We are also UAE residents and are waiting for the visa grant...our plan is also to have the validation trip after getting visa and than later on in a year or so we will plan to move permanently...

Can you please share your experience while initial entry and any luck in finding job during last year !!!


----------



## TV Buff

Looks like I'm the only one who hasn't had an update of dates on the portal!


----------



## AbbasHosseini

mine form80 was changed too, it was changed to received on 22/12/2013...nearly after 10-11 months. 

Either its the 198ers turns to be showered with grants this month OR [ err cant guess what else it could be ] 

wish everyone best of luck.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

my Form 80, 1221 and australian qualification date received changed too after 9 months. lets hope we will hear something soon. I am expecting either end of this week or max next week. Lets see!!!GOOD LUCK ALL!!!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

there can be two cases either dates changed coz team 13 received our form 80 and 1221 just for the sake of updated form 80 or our security checks cleared. If its the later case then we should be getting good news soon!!!


----------



## leon1

Dear Members 

Greetings to all 

This is my First Post on this forum. Today I have also noticed that Character, Evidence of - Australian Federal Police Clearance is appearing as received on 3rd Jan 2014 on top of document List.


----------



## SMShoaib

Sara82 said:


> Salams all,
> 
> While customarily checking my ImmiAccount right now, after a few days gap might I add, I noticed that there's something called a 'Security Referral Application form' for my husband that's on top of the documents list with a 'received' status as on 10/09/2013. I can swear this wasn't on the list nor has there been any movement date wise in the ImmiAccount or online status since Sep 2012. Does that mean anything??? I don't see any such form for myself??!
> 
> Does this mean my husband's external check is complete??? Since September 2013 and they just uploaded it now???
> 
> Am I overthinking this? Help please!


This form is auto generated form which shows that you have filled the online Security Assessment form.
This means nothing and you can't conclude anything from the status. In my case, the status of this form is 'Received' since Feb 2012


----------



## opfian

leon1 said:


> Dear Members
> 
> Greetings to all
> 
> This is my First Post on this forum. Today I have also noticed that Character, Evidence of - Australian Federal Police Clearance is appearing as received on 3rd Jan 2014 on top of document List.


Welcome aboard!!


----------



## msohaibkhan

muneer.t said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anybody done the visa validation trip lately? should we be getting the visa labels on our passports or just the grant notice is enough?
> 
> regards


Visa label is not needed for Pakistanis and grant letter is enough for the purpose. However, if you like the visa to be reflected in your passport, then go for the label.


----------



## msohaibkhan

AUSA said:


> pls dnt go for 489 .. 189 or 190 is PR visas & waiting for them is worth rather than temporary visas .. A lot of difference between 489 & 189 ,, this is my opinion , make a decision suits u best


I second AUSA thoughts on that.


----------



## Rabee

Same case with me, got my qualification documents received on 22/12/2013 after 9 months wait. it seems like auto update in system.. I was hopeful 




AbbasHosseini said:


> mine form80 was changed too, it was changed to received on 22/12/2013...nearly after 10-11 months.
> 
> Either its the 198ers turns to be showered with grants this month OR [ err cant guess what else it could be ]
> 
> wish everyone best of luck.


----------



## fadiexpart

TV Buff said:


> Looks like I'm the only one who hasn't had an update of dates on the portal!


not at all sir....

even my e-visa page does not contain form 80 on it.. all document received date is 26/3/2013


there is a blue link teasing and requesting for form 80 


so nothing to worry and cheers n regards


----------



## samper

Rizwan125 said:


> 489 Family sponsered means i can live and work in designated areas Victoria,South Australia,Western Australia,Tasmania,Northern Territory except Sydney,Wollongong,Brisbane----
> 
> Is it Necessary to complete 2 years in one state from where i sponsered or i can spend 2 years in different designated areas????
> 
> Please Clarify
> 
> Regards


you have to spend 2 years in one state

Regards
Samper


----------



## Rizwan125

samper said:


> you have to spend 2 years in one state
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Any Authenticated source???

Because mostly people say hone:489 can live and work in any designated area????

Regards


----------



## samper

Rizwan125 said:


> Any Authenticated source???
> 
> Because mostly people say hone:489 can live and work in any designated area????
> 
> Regards


dig down the Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Regards
Samper


----------



## opfian

Rizwan125 said:


> Any Authenticated source???
> 
> Because mostly people say hone:489 can live and work in any designated area????
> 
> Regards


Its the designated AREA ONLY. 

However whole South Australia and Northern Territory are considered as regional. But if you will move to any other state e.g. NSW, then you have to live in that area only which means you cant settle in Sydney until 2 yrs completed.


----------



## fmasaud84

fadiexpart said:


> not at all sir....
> 
> even my e-visa page does not contain form 80 on it.. all document received date is 26/3/2013
> 
> there is a blue link teasing and requesting for form 80
> 
> so nothing to worry and cheers n regards


Yes same here


----------



## khanash

dear Sarah and IBT...
Mashallah I have noted down all the things you mentioned in your posts.we have planned to move in march with Three kids to Adelaide, Insha Allah.
There are a few questions popping in my mind please could you answer:
If I have a valid car license but not three years old from Pakistan then will it be useful
there or I should start afresh and start fromlearners license.( I have read previous posts where I have noted down the procedure for the letter from traffic police and all that) the thing I want to confirm is whether new vailid license from Pakistan is of any use or not.
Secondly we don't have any acquaintance in Adelaide and I have emailed adverts on gumtree but got noresponse so is there any way I can book some economical place before we land with the whole family.
thankyou


----------



## fabregas

I also want to know if I have a valid license but not three years old...would it be of any use in Australia?


----------



## IBT

khanash said:


> dear Sarah and IBT...
> Mashallah I have noted down all the things you mentioned in your posts.we have planned to move in march with Three kids to Adelaide, Insha Allah.
> There are a few questions popping in my mind please could you answer:
> If I have a valid car license but not three years old from Pakistan then will it be useful
> there or I should start afresh and start fromlearners license.( I have read previous posts where I have noted down the procedure for the letter from traffic police and all that) the thing I want to confirm is whether new vailid license from Pakistan is of any use or not.
> Secondly we don't have any acquaintance in Adelaide and I have emailed adverts on gumtree but got noresponse so is there any way I can book some economical place before we land with the whole family.
> thankyou



Aoa. I am not really sure that how old should be ur full licence in order to get acceptability for conversion in Australia. I think it is 5 years in NSW but I will check it with RTA and let u know tomorrow. I live in Sydney and Adelaide might have different rules....anyway, I will ask them and see what they have to say about it.

Also, let me think if I know anyone in Adelaide who could of any help. 

regards,
IBT


----------



## faheemzafar

I got my visa grant on 31st dec .. 

thanks everyone for their valuable information !


----------



## M.Q

msaeed said:


> What was your time line..kindly can you share..how long it took for you to get the visa..also an thing you would like to share for the people who are still in the process..[/QUOTE
> 
> Hello.
> We applied on 190.
> E.A skill assesment approval 1.04.2012
> EOI 05.07.2012
> SA SS approval 02.08.2012
> Invitation 15.09.2012
> CO assigned 15.10.2012
> Visa Grant 21.01.2013
> 
> We made our initial entry in april. We initially went to sydney, as our relatives are there already. Then we travelled to south australia by road and stayed in adelaide for about to week to see the area. But u cannot have exact idea of the place in little time. Also registered for our medicare, tax file number and opened a bank account. If u have any specific question abt anything u can ask that. Good luck to u


----------



## M.Q

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Best of luck for the permanent move... We are also UAE residents and are waiting for the visa grant...our plan is also to have the validation trip after getting visa and than later on in a year or so we will plan to move permanently... Can you please share your experience while initial entry and any luck in finding job during last year !!!


Hello, 
Thanx, nd good luck to u aswell. 
Well we had a plus point that we had our relatives in sydney, so our initial entry was quite comfortable. We visited for a whole month. We registered for our Medicare and got the registration number the same day. We used that number for one clinic visit aswell as my son got a little sick. So it was all covered in that. Secondly we registered for ATO (tax file number). There is an option for online registering and then visit for its approval at post office in a week. We did the same. 
we also opened our bank accounts. Thats optional but good to do so. 
On centerlink , u can only register once u move permanantly. (All the allowances will start after that) 
We visited Adelaide by road from sydney. Took almost 18 hours . That gave us a little idea about the area, shops, residences etc. 
To be honest , my husband didnt try his luck on the jobs bcoz that wasnt in our plan. He is doing some further studies and will start applying for jobs once he is finished with that (in near furure inshAllah)
Good wishes for your visa grant 👍


----------



## usman.shahid

meray liye to 190 visa bhi 189 jesa ho gya (((  :'( still waiting for the grant....can't understand how these Aussi COs think and behave. everything is unpredictable. they are not just revealing the truth.


----------



## Sara82

khanash said:


> dear Sarah and IBT...
> Mashallah I have noted down all the things you mentioned in your posts.we have planned to move in march with Three kids to Adelaide, Insha Allah.
> There are a few questions popping in my mind please could you answer:
> If I have a valid car license but not three years old from Pakistan then will it be useful
> there or I should start afresh and start fromlearners license.( I have read previous posts where I have noted down the procedure for the letter from traffic police and all that) the thing I want to confirm is whether new vailid license from Pakistan is of any use or not.
> Secondly we don't have any acquaintance in Adelaide and I have emailed adverts on gumtree but got no response so is there any way I can book some economical place before we land with the whole family.
> thankyou


Hi,

As far as accommodation is concerned, I would certainly not advise anyone to use Gumtree for their first accommodation, especially when travelling with their families, as offers listed therein are not verified and thus not necessarily genuine. I personally would not rely on Gumtree accommodation, unless of course, you have contacts here who are able to visit the place on your behalf and ensure that all is as stated before you make the payment to the advertiser. You don't, God forbid, want to be scammed out of a decent place to live when you land here with your family!!

Instead, you'd be better off opting for reliable accommodation. Google for serviced apartments in Adelaide and you'll land up with tons of reliable options that would perhaps be a bit pricier than Gumtree offers, but 100% genuine and reliable at least! That is what my husband and I had done when we were looking for our first place to stay at from Pakistan. We had prebooked and prepaid for a 1-bedroom serviced apartment, which included a full kitchen, for 3 weeks. We then took up the task of hunting for a longer term rental option as soon as we got here. Took us exactly 3 weeks to find our first home (getting approved for a rental property is not easy. It helps if you have evidence of sufficient funds for the first few months, or you may try to offer to prepay your rent for 1 or 3 months, that usually helps in assuring the landlord/agent of your capacity to pay on time in future.)

As far as the driving license is concerned, every state has its own rules. I just looked up South Australia's licensing requirements, here's the link you need to see: Driving with an overseas licence - Government of South Australia
Look under the "New Residents" section under "International Motorists" and you'll get all your answers.

Points to note though:

1. Under a Learner's license, you are NOT allowed to drive alone, or in your case even with your family. You can ONLY drive in the presence of a full-Australian-license holding person at ALL times. And you MUST display your "L" sign at all times when you are behind the wheel. 

2. There is zero tolerance for failure to comply with the conditions of an L-license. Which essentially means that for the few months/weeks that you hold the L, you would not be allowed to drive EXCEPT to take driving classes, which I assure you, you would need in order to pass the full-license strict driving test. 

Good luck with your move. It all seems very daunting in the beginning, I know, but it all works out very soon. Best of luck!


----------



## IBT

khanash said:


> dear Sarah and IBT...
> Mashallah I have noted down all the things you mentioned in your posts.we have planned to move in march with Three kids to Adelaide, Insha Allah.
> There are a few questions popping in my mind please could you answer:
> If I have a valid car license but not three years old from Pakistan then will it be useful
> there or I should start afresh and start fromlearners license.( I have read previous posts where I have noted down the procedure for the letter from traffic police and all that) the thing I want to confirm is whether new vailid license from Pakistan is of any use or not.
> Secondly we don't have any acquaintance in Adelaide and I have emailed adverts on gumtree but got noresponse so is there any way I can book some economical place before we land with the whole family.
> thankyou



Aoa. I called up RTA NSW and they informed me that your Pakistani Full licence has to be at least 3 yrs old to get converted to Oz full licence. If it is less than 3 yrs, still it is acceptable and you will get the concession of time accordingly. Let me clarify this second point......in Oz NSW scheme, the time duration after passing practical driving test to full licence is about 3 yrs......so if ur Paki Licence is 2 yrs old then you will get concession of these 2 yrs and will be eligible for OZ full licence only after 1 yr. If Paki Licence is 1 yr old then u will get OZ full licence after 2 yrs......obviously in any case you have to first pass the Knowledge test and practical driving test.


I would like to point out one imp point here.....that after passing knowledge test you will get learner licence, in any case, and u can't drive the car on ur own....you must be accompanied by a full licence holder......and it is a terrible time period until u pass the practical driving test....as you can't drive anywhere because u don't have any family member who has full licence to accompany u during driving. Thus after passing knowledge test one must immediately try to pass the practical driving test.....get lessons from locally approved instructor and pass the practical test asap. However, if u appear for knowledge test of motorbike then after passing it....u can drive a scooter or a bike without anyone accompanying u. Both motorbike and car have different knowledge tests. 


Now about Adelaide (SA)....I asked the lady if rules are same in Adelaide and she said that I should call up SA service as she is not aware of their rules. So I called 131084 and fortunately the rules are slightly different in SA. The operator told me after consultation with her supervisor.....that no matter how old ur Paki Full Licence is......if it is a Full Licence.....you are eligible to get SA full licence. So that's a good news. 


So get full licence for urself and ur wife....if possible both for car and rider (bike) and u will be able to get full licence or at least the concession in NSW (if it is less than 3 yrs old) which is also a great blessing.

One last thing that I discovered by the grace of Allah (swt) is that bikes or scooters are very handy in Australia.....usually ppl don't bother about them.....even immigrants....and everyone is just focused on getting a car.....car is compulsory for moving around with family....no question.....but for all other tasks...u can use a bike or scooter....it is cheap on fuel....I fill the tank of my scooter in just 8 bucks (with the most expensive fuel) and it lasts for about 2 weeks for me (300 kms on avg) and the best thing is that parking is free for bikes and scooters in NSW.....must be same in SA.......and also u don't get stuck in traffic jams. So if u have a rider full licence from Pakistan......get it mentioned explicitly on ur verificatoin letter.......another great thing about bike....just remembered.....very cheap on insurance and rego.....nearly 1/10 of the cost of a 1600cc car.....they are doing it on purpose to encourage ppl to use them.

Regards,
IBT.


----------



## hamzanajam

By the grace of Almighty God I have received the golden email (grant) today (after sending a reminder to the CO yesterday).
So an advice to all who have been requested to submit their PCC and MED's to send a reminder to CO in case their Medicals have been finalized for few weeks but they are still awaiting the grant.


----------



## farhanghafoor

faheemzafar said:


> I got my visa grant on 31st dec ..
> 
> thanks everyone for their valuable information !


Great NEWS CONGRATS a LOT


----------



## Abrar warriach

hamzanajam said:


> By the grace of Almighty God I have received the golden email (grant) today (after sending a reminder to the CO yesterday).
> So an advice to all who have been requested to submit their PCC and MED's to send a reminder to CO in case their Medicals have been finalized for few weeks but they are still awaiting the grant.


Congrats Bro..
Can you please tell me , what you wrote on your email ....


----------



## bhura

hamzanajam said:


> By the grace of Almighty God I have received the golden email (grant) today (after sending a reminder to the CO yesterday).
> So an advice to all who have been requested to submit their PCC and MED's to send a reminder to CO in case their Medicals have been finalized for few weeks but they are still awaiting the grant.


Many congratulations on your grant.
You didn't mention your visa type I guess it's 175.

Regards
Bhura


----------



## hamzanajam

Abrar warriach said:


> Congrats Bro..
> Can you please tell me , what you wrote on your email ....


Just wrote
"Can you kindly please update me on the status of my application"


----------



## hamzanajam

bhura said:


> Many congratulations on your grant.
> You didn't mention your visa type I guess it's 175.
> 
> Regards
> Bhura



Yes you are right, I have updated my signature now


----------



## faheemzafar

Has anyone recently stamped his/her immigration visa from dubai ? 

Are there any charges for that and what is the procedure ?


----------



## syeralia

faheemzafar said:


> I got my visa grant on 31st dec ..
> 
> thanks everyone for their valuable information !


Congrates dear


----------



## msohaibkhan

faheemzafar said:


> I got my visa grant on 31st dec ..
> 
> thanks everyone for their valuable information !


Masha'Allah. Congratulations brother


----------



## syeralia

hamzanajam said:


> By the grace of Almighty God I have received the golden email (grant) today (after sending a reminder to the CO yesterday).
> So an advice to all who have been requested to submit their PCC and MED's to send a reminder to CO in case their Medicals have been finalized for few weeks but they are still awaiting the grant.


Congrats dear


----------



## Waqarali20005

faheemzafar said:


> Has anyone recently stamped his/her immigration visa from dubai ?
> 
> Are there any charges for that and what is the procedure ?


Congrats for your grant... Australian high commission in dubai can be contacted to enquire about visa stamp.

Home - Australian Embassy


----------



## Waqarali20005

hamzanajam said:


> By the grace of Almighty God I have received the golden email (grant) today (after sending a reminder to the CO yesterday).
> So an advice to all who have been requested to submit their PCC and MED's to send a reminder to CO in case their Medicals have been finalized for few weeks but they are still awaiting the grant.


Congrats! Masha Allah


----------



## AUSA

faheemzafar said:


> Has anyone recently stamped his/her immigration visa from dubai ? Are there any charges for that and what is the procedure ?


I dint stamp it as it was not needed and i dint hve ny problem during travrlling .. the charges is around 500aed .. Check vfs for further details


----------



## msohaibkhan

hamzanajam said:


> By the grace of Almighty God I have received the golden email (grant) today (after sending a reminder to the CO yesterday).
> So an advice to all who have been requested to submit their PCC and MED's to send a reminder to CO in case their Medicals have been finalized for few weeks but they are still awaiting the grant.


Congratz........


----------



## faheemzafar

AUSA said:


> I dint stamp it as it was not needed and i dint hve ny problem during travrlling .. the charges is around 500aed .. Check vfs for further details


Just to confirm again you traveled from Dubai ?


----------



## AUSA

faheemzafar said:


> Just to confirm again you traveled from Dubai ?


yes i travelled from Dubai to Sydney via Etihad airways - during my ticket booking i called Emirates and Etihad both and they confirmed they aware about online visa for australia and grant letter will be enough for their verification - no problem with visa label - we are family of 3 and i feel it's not very reasonable to spend 1500+ aed when there is no need for it - but again u know better ur situation and decide accordingly. 
thanks 
BR


----------



## SMShoaib

faheemzafar said:


> I got my visa grant on 31st dec ..
> 
> thanks everyone for their valuable information !





hamzanajam said:


> By the grace of Almighty God I have received the golden email (grant) today (after sending a reminder to the CO yesterday).
> So an advice to all who have been requested to submit their PCC and MED's to send a reminder to CO in case their Medicals have been finalized for few weeks but they are still awaiting the grant.



Congratulation Faheem and Hamza for your respective grants and all the best for your future.

lane:


----------



## stariq178

7 , 175 Applicants Pending Grant...Lets see who gets Lucky Next...


----------



## GoingDownUnder

Hi,

I want to know the meaning of 'Med Finalized'. 
Is it the status of med results or the event on which one has done his medical tests. 

I have done my medicals and the status is COMPLETED on 30 DEC. should I send a reminder email to my CO?


----------



## Genie8

hamzanajam said:


> By the grace of Almighty God I have received the golden email (grant) today (after sending a reminder to the CO yesterday).
> So an advice to all who have been requested to submit their PCC and MED's to send a reminder to CO in case their Medicals have been finalized for few weeks but they are still awaiting the grant.


Congratulations bro! Hope the year 2014 is full of blessings for you and your loved ones
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
189 | Skills Assessed: 8-Jul-13 | EOI App: 8-Jul-13 | EOI Invite: 14-Jul-13 | Visa Lodged: 24-Jul-13 | Medical: 21-Aug-13 | PCC/Docs sent: 16-Sep-13 | Grant: Awaited


----------



## opfian

stariq178 said:


> 7 , 175 Applicants Pending Grant...Lets see who gets Lucky Next...


Best of luck


----------



## hamzanajam

GoingDownUnder said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know the meaning of 'Med Finalized'.
> Is it the status of med results or the event on which one has done his medical tests.
> 
> I have done my medicals and the status is COMPLETED on 30 DEC. should I send a reminder email to my CO?


In my case it was first mentioned "Further medical results received" then after about 10 days there was a new entry "Health requirements finalised"


----------



## kangroosman

Very useful info indeed.

Have few questions as below:
1. Is it possible to rent apartment on short term basis e.g. 1 month/ 2 months?
2. How much could be the rent in areas like Adelaide, Brisbane, Perth or any other city?. Sydney must be very expensive. Of course, it depends on many factors yet some estimate is better than no estimate at all?
3. It is reasonable to expect higher rents for short term leases than say 1 year lease.
4. Regarding driving license, any info on acceptability of licenses issued by UAE in Australia?

Thanks


My timeline as below:

175
App. June 29, 2012
CO. August 31, 2012
Form 80: September 25, 2012
Medical request: December 16, 2013
Visa Grant: Waiting




Sara82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As far as accommodation is concerned, I would certainly not advise anyone to use Gumtree for their first accommodation, especially when travelling with their families, as offers listed therein are not verified and thus not necessarily genuine. I personally would not rely on Gumtree accommodation, unless of course, you have contacts here who are able to visit the place on your behalf and ensure that all is as stated before you make the payment to the advertiser. You don't, God forbid, want to be scammed out of a decent place to live when you land here with your family!!
> 
> Instead, you'd be better off opting for reliable accommodation. Google for serviced apartments in Adelaide and you'll land up with tons of reliable options that would perhaps be a bit pricier than Gumtree offers, but 100% genuine and reliable at least! That is what my husband and I had done when we were looking for our first place to stay at from Pakistan. We had prebooked and prepaid for a 1-bedroom serviced apartment, which included a full kitchen, for 3 weeks. We then took up the task of hunting for a longer term rental option as soon as we got here. Took us exactly 3 weeks to find our first home (getting approved for a rental property is not easy. It helps if you have evidence of sufficient funds for the first few months, or you may try to offer to prepay your rent for 1 or 3 months, that usually helps in assuring the landlord/agent of your capacity to pay on time in future.)
> 
> As far as the driving license is concerned, every state has its own rules. I just looked up South Australia's licensing requirements, here's the link you need to see: Look under the "New Residents" section under "International Motorists" and you'll get all your answers.
> 
> Points to note though:
> 
> 1. Under a Learner's license, you are NOT allowed to drive alone, or in your case even with your family. You can ONLY drive in the presence of a full-Australian-license holding person at ALL times. And you MUST display your "L" sign at all times when you are behind the wheel.
> 
> 2. There is zero tolerance for failure to comply with the conditions of an L-license. Which essentially means that for the few months/weeks that you hold the L, you would not be allowed to drive EXCEPT to take driving classes, which I assure you, you would need in order to pass the full-license strict driving test.
> 
> Good luck with your move. It all seems very daunting in the beginning, I know, but it all works out very soon. Best of luck!


----------



## samper

AOA

My immigration agent is asking they have make their account as agent and then import all their customer in agent account and we are as client is not longer able to check our online status, is it right or he is avoiding to give me my immi account credentials.

if any one have any idea about this situation then please share

Regards
Samper


----------



## kangroosman

Sorry i cant paste weblink for some reasons.

Google the following words.

australian citizenship online applications

and then try the first link. There you should have CHECK THE PROGRESS OF YOUR ONLINE APPLICATION.




samper said:


> AOA
> 
> My immigration agent is asking they have make their account as agent and then import all their customer in agent account and we are as client is not longer able to check our online status, is it right or he is avoiding to give me my immi account credentials.
> 
> if any one have any idea about this situation then please share
> 
> Regards
> Samper


----------



## Jango911

kangroosman said:


> Sorry i cant paste weblink for some reasons.
> 
> Google the following words.
> 
> australian citizenship online applications
> 
> and then try the first link. There you should have CHECK THE PROGRESS OF YOUR ONLINE APPLICATION.




Australian Citizenship – Online applications


----------



## Jango911

Jango911 said:


> Australian Citizenship – Online applications


BUT IT ALWAYS GIVES THE SAME STATUS AS BELOW;

NEVER WORKED FOR ME: 

This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.:confused2::noidea:


----------



## khanash

Thank you so much Sarah and IBT.Very very useful information....Jazakallah


----------



## pakiapplicant123

insanesanatic said:


> This was the last message from my case officer on April, 2013:
> 
> I anticipate these checks will take about 12 months to be finalized.
> 
> Unfortunately these checking procedures are beyond my or this department's control.
> You will be contacted when all checks are completed.
> 
> I would request that you do not send status enquires for at least a further 9 months as I monitor
> this application regularly.
> 
> 9 months will be over this week, what do you guys advice me?


Who is your CO? and yes write to him now with new year greetings


----------



## pakiapplicant123

So who are the longest ones waiting for their grants or even CO to ask for PCC and meds?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

usman1984 said:


> So who are the longest ones waiting for their grants or even CO to ask for PCC and meds?


I think Zaki_Naeem is the oldest


----------



## AirBourne

samper said:


> AOA
> 
> My immigration agent is asking they have make their account as agent and then import all their customer in agent account and we are as client is not longer able to check our online status, is it right or he is avoiding to give me my immi account credentials.
> 
> if any one have any idea about this situation then please share
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Hi Samper,

Have you tried to import your application by creating an Immiaccount for yourself? I think you just need your TRN and DOB to import your application. 

In my case, this is what I did and as a result of that both I and my agent can access my application using our respective Immiaccounts.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Umar


----------



## kangroosman

Congratulations dear



hamzanajam said:


> By the grace of Almighty God I have received the golden email (grant) today (after sending a reminder to the CO yesterday).
> So an advice to all who have been requested to submit their PCC and MED's to send a reminder to CO in case their Medicals have been finalized for few weeks but they are still awaiting the grant.


----------



## kangroosman

Excellent tips. Thanks for that.

What is the average expected price of 1600 cc car? especially used/second owner ones but in good condition? How much fuel costs/litre?




IBT said:


> Aoa. I called up RTA NSW and they informed me that your Pakistani Full licence has to be at least 3 yrs old to get converted to Oz full licence. If it is less than 3 yrs, still it is acceptable and you will get the concession of time accordingly. Let me clarify this second point......in Oz NSW scheme, the time duration after passing practical driving test to full licence is about 3 yrs......so if ur Paki Licence is 2 yrs old then you will get concession of these 2 yrs and will be eligible for OZ full licence only after 1 yr. If Paki Licence is 1 yr old then u will get OZ full licence after 2 yrs......obviously in any case you have to first pass the Knowledge test and practical driving test.
> 
> 
> I would like to point out one imp point here.....that after passing knowledge test you will get learner licence, in any case, and u can't drive the car on ur own....you must be accompanied by a full licence holder......and it is a terrible time period until u pass the practical driving test....as you can't drive anywhere because u don't have any family member who has full licence to accompany u during driving. Thus after passing knowledge test one must immediately try to pass the practical driving test.....get lessons from locally approved instructor and pass the practical test asap. However, if u appear for knowledge test of motorbike then after passing it....u can drive a scooter or a bike without anyone accompanying u. Both motorbike and car have different knowledge tests.
> 
> 
> Now about Adelaide (SA)....I asked the lady if rules are same in Adelaide and she said that I should call up SA service as she is not aware of their rules. So I called 131084 and fortunately the rules are slightly different in SA. The operator told me after consultation with her supervisor.....that no matter how old ur Paki Full Licence is......if it is a Full Licence.....you are eligible to get SA full licence. So that's a good news.
> 
> 
> So get full licence for urself and ur wife....if possible both for car and rider (bike) and u will be able to get full licence or at least the concession in NSW (if it is less than 3 yrs old) which is also a great blessing.
> 
> One last thing that I discovered by the grace of Allah (swt) is that bikes or scooters are very handy in Australia.....usually ppl don't bother about them.....even immigrants....and everyone is just focused on getting a car.....car is compulsory for moving around with family....no question.....but for all other tasks...u can use a bike or scooter....it is cheap on fuel....I fill the tank of my scooter in just 8 bucks (with the most expensive fuel) and it lasts for about 2 weeks for me (300 kms on avg) and the best thing is that parking is free for bikes and scooters in NSW.....must be same in SA.......and also u don't get stuck in traffic jams. So if u have a rider full licence from Pakistan......get it mentioned explicitly on ur verificatoin letter.......another great thing about bike....just remembered.....very cheap on insurance and rego.....nearly 1/10 of the cost of a 1600cc car.....they are doing it on purpose to encourage ppl to use them.
> 
> Regards,
> IBT.


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Medicals Finalized*

Friends! Plz help me understand the term "Medicals are finalized" . I appeared for my medicals at Lahore IOM two weeks ago and emailed the payment receipt to my CO. How do I know if meds are finalized or being finalized or etc??????????? On line status is showing Received but that is the status of all the other docs as well. 

P.S. I was asked by my CO for PCC & Meds.


----------



## IBT

kangroosman said:


> Excellent tips. Thanks for that.
> 
> What is the average expected price of 1600 cc car? especially used/second owner ones but in good condition? How much fuel costs/litre?



Aoa. Checkout carsales.com.au. I bought my car through this website.....very reliable site in my experience. I think you can easily get a good family car in about 3,000 dollars. You can always upgrade later on.

The fuel cost is usually around 1.40 dollars (+/- 10 cents)/ Litre. It is the cheapest one with 10% ethanol. The best ones (98% octane) are usually around 1.70 dollars.


regards,
Tayyab


----------



## bhura

Just received reply from CO that my case is still under security checks and she can not give any time frame for these checks to be completed, so I am not expecting any good news in near future.
My CO is changed 2nd time so this is third CO.
Hope for the best.

Regards 

Bhura


----------



## SMShoaib

bhura said:


> Just received reply from CO that my case is still under security checks and she can not give any time frame for these checks to be completed, so I am not expecting any good news in near future.
> My CO is changed 2nd time so this is third CO.
> Hope for the best.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bhura


Bro, based on extended timelines of 189 applicants, I suggest you to add year in your signature instead of date and month only.


----------



## adila

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, based on extended timelines of 189 applicants, I suggest you to add year in your signature instead of date and month only.


true , u have to add year as well.
i guess i am the most senior one as i lodged my aplication in January 2013. its an year now and no news ....................


----------



## msvayani

IBT said:


> Aoa. I called up RTA NSW and they informed me that your Pakistani Full licence has to be at least 3 yrs old to get converted to Oz full licence. If it is less than 3 yrs, still it is acceptable and you will get the concession of time accordingly. Let me clarify this second point......in Oz NSW scheme, the time duration after passing practical driving test to full licence is about 3 yrs......so if ur Paki Licence is 2 yrs old then you will get concession of these 2 yrs and will be eligible for OZ full licence only after 1 yr. If Paki Licence is 1 yr old then u will get OZ full licence after 2 yrs......obviously in any case you have to first pass the Knowledge test and practical driving test.
> 
> 
> I would like to point out one imp point here.....that after passing knowledge test you will get learner licence, in any case, and u can't drive the car on ur own....you must be accompanied by a full licence holder......and it is a terrible time period until u pass the practical driving test....as you can't drive anywhere because u don't have any family member who has full licence to accompany u during driving. Thus after passing knowledge test one must immediately try to pass the practical driving test.....get lessons from locally approved instructor and pass the practical test asap. However, if u appear for knowledge test of motorbike then after passing it....u can drive a scooter or a bike without anyone accompanying u. Both motorbike and car have different knowledge tests.
> 
> 
> Now about Adelaide (SA)....I asked the lady if rules are same in Adelaide and she said that I should call up SA service as she is not aware of their rules. So I called 131084 and fortunately the rules are slightly different in SA. The operator told me after consultation with her supervisor.....that no matter how old ur Paki Full Licence is......if it is a Full Licence.....you are eligible to get SA full licence. So that's a good news.
> 
> 
> So get full licence for urself and ur wife....if possible both for car and rider (bike) and u will be able to get full licence or at least the concession in NSW (if it is less than 3 yrs old) which is also a great blessing.
> 
> One last thing that I discovered by the grace of Allah (swt) is that bikes or scooters are very handy in Australia.....usually ppl don't bother about them.....even immigrants....and everyone is just focused on getting a car.....car is compulsory for moving around with family....no question.....but for all other tasks...u can use a bike or scooter....it is cheap on fuel....I fill the tank of my scooter in just 8 bucks (with the most expensive fuel) and it lasts for about 2 weeks for me (300 kms on avg) and the best thing is that parking is free for bikes and scooters in NSW.....must be same in SA.......and also u don't get stuck in traffic jams. So if u have a rider full licence from Pakistan......get it mentioned explicitly on ur verificatoin letter.......another great thing about bike....just remembered.....very cheap on insurance and rego.....nearly 1/10 of the cost of a 1600cc car.....they are doing it on purpose to encourage ppl to use them.
> 
> Regards,
> IBT.


Thanks for your post IBT. 

What is the average car insurance cost per year for the new immigrant or someone without any no claim discount?

PLus, is there anything in Australia just like MOT in the UK where car inspections take place on yearly basis?


----------



## msohaibkhan

insanesanatic said:


> A Pakistani on-shore 189 applicant got his grant this week.
> 
> He has never resided in Pakistan; he is from Dubai.
> 
> It took him 7 months to get the grant.


Thats really very relieveing to see the Pakistani getting the 189 grant.


----------



## msohaibkhan

kangroosman said:


> Excellent tips. Thanks for that.
> 
> What is the average expected price of 1600 cc car? especially used/second owner ones but in good condition? How much fuel costs/litre?


The link below may help you for all your queries regarding cost of keping and maintaining cars

http://www.racq.com.au/motoring/cars/car_economy/vehicle_running_costs_2013








*


----------



## kangroosman

Checked on the Centre Link. It seems that most of the payments (significant ones) are conditional to 2 years residency requirements. These include NEWSTART ALLOWANCE and PARENTING PAYMENT. However FAMILY TAX BENEFIT (A&B) does not have 2 year condition. Is this FTB allowed on taxable income or is paid even with 0 taxable income when one is looking for job? 




IBT said:


> Aoa. You can check the centrelink website. Once you come in Australia on PR for the first time...you will get yourself registered with Centrelink (the main social welfare org of OZ govt.). They do give you initially few hundred (or thousand) dollars for your kids...not sure about actual amount....but you do get some good money as soon as you come here.
> 
> Then you do get money/child on monthly basis, if kids are less than 16 or 18 yrs old. If you child goes to childcare, then main bulk of money is again paid by centrelink. You only pay a v. little amount. Same is true for preschools.
> 
> Also, after carbon tax in Julia Gillard's Govt, every family was paid 322 bucks on annual basis for increased expenses. If your salary is below certain amount/year then u r treated as low income family and you get a health card....which is very superior to general medicare card....it gives you access to dental services as well free of cost....and many other medical procedures are free.....also based on health card....you pay a little amount for kids in childcare and preschools.....just negligible....even that is also waived if you have a genuine case.
> 
> Also, you kids get money for books and uniform....still not cut by the Abbot Govt. Also there are many other modes through which Govt tries to help you as a family. Explore Centrelink.
> 
> Finally, many ppl are exploiting these social welfare options in a -ve manner. They take health cards and then don't do anything and also get unemployment benefit from the Govt......bad intentions and wrong niyaat only lead to chaos.
> 
> Govt also give you few grands on the birth of your kid for additional initial financial burden (baby milk, car seat, bassinette, baby clothing, carer, pram, rocker, etc.).....but again....we have seen that majority does not use that money for the purpose for which it has been given to them.
> 
> This is to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## fadiexpart

usman1984 said:


> So who are the longest ones waiting for their grants or even CO to ask for PCC and meds?




i think you are looking for me, i did my medical on 12 12 12, and waiting for the grant ...cheers


----------



## Maria_Sal

insanesanatic said:


> A Pakistani on-shore 189 applicant got his grant this week.
> 
> He has never resided in Pakistan; he is from Dubai.
> 
> It took him 7 months to get the grant.


woww great achievement for him in less time...but not all uae applicants r so lucky....including me maybe 

but is this news authentic...where did u read this...


----------



## kangroosman

*Taxes on non resident PR holders???*

It is common that after obtaining PR most people go for short validation visit to OZ and then come to better prepare and make more vivid plans for long term move. My question is that during this intervening time period (after return from the validation trip to actual move) are there any taxes on income earned by PR holders? Is there any requirement to file the tax returns for this period? 

Thanks


----------



## IBT

msvayani said:


> Thanks for your post IBT.
> 
> What is the average car insurance cost per year for the new immigrant or someone without any no claim discount?
> 
> PLus, is there anything in Australia just like MOT in the UK where car inspections take place on yearly basis?



Aoa. Well....first of all, you must understand the process......I will try to briefly explain it for u. 

Pink Slip:
Every year, your car must be inspected by an approved mechanic (pink slip = MOT). Once mechanic is satisfied, he will enter the details in the RTA system. This inspection costs about ~30 bucks. 


Green Slip:
Once u get pink slip then u must buy green slip (compulsory third party medical insurance). At this stage u can buy green slip plus third party medical or stolen or fire or comprehensive....many options but green slip is compulsory. Cost depends on suburb, car and time period. Usually about 700 to 800 dollars for 1600cc/year. 


RTA Registration:
Once ur pink slip and green slip info is entered in the system, then u just have to pay the registration money to RTA which is about 150 - 200 dollars (approx.)/year. 


Claim Discount....I don't have any clue regarding it.


regards,
IBT


----------



## IBT

kangroosman said:


> Checked on the Centre Link. It seems that most of the payments (significant ones) are conditional to 2 years residency requirements. These include NEWSTART ALLOWANCE and PARENTING PAYMENT. However FAMILY TAX BENEFIT (A&B) does not have 2 year condition. Is this FTB allowed on taxable income or is paid even with 0 taxable income when one is looking for job?


Aoa. Again....no clue regarding this question. My apologies....perhaps anyone else can reply to this one or call up centrelink....but do it early in the morning....otherwise u have to wait for a long time.


regards,
IBT.


----------



## AUSA

kangroosman said:


> It is common that after obtaining PR most people go for short validation visit to OZ and then come to better prepare and make more vivid plans for long term move. My question is that during this intervening time period (after return from the validation trip to actual move) are there any taxes on income earned by PR holders? Is there any requirement to file the tax returns for this period?
> 
> Thanks


when you are a PR Holder and live in Australia that you have to pay tax on all your incomes this also include your income from overseas. it also depends from which country you earning that income and wither Australia have some tax treaty with that country or not - most countries have these agreements so that you don't have to pay tax twice 

when you are outside AUstralia You don't have to pay any tax on your income earned outside australia. i hope this answers your question 
this is based on my knowledge, other seniors can correct me if I am wrong


----------



## AUSA

IBT said:


> Aoa. Well....first of all, you must understand the process......I will try to briefly explain it for u.
> 
> Pink Slip:
> Every year, your car must be inspected by an approved mechanic (pink slip = MOT). Once mechanic is satisfied, he will enter the details in the RTA system. This inspection costs about ~30 bucks.
> 
> 
> Green Slip:
> Once u get pink slip then u must buy green slip (compulsory third party medical insurance). At this stage u can buy green slip plus third party medical or stolen or fire or comprehensive....many options but green slip is compulsory. Cost depends on suburb, car and time period. Usually about 700 to 800 dollars for 1600cc/year.
> 
> 
> RTA Registration:
> Once ur pink slip and green slip info is entered in the system, then u just have to pay the registration money to RTA which is about 150 - 200 dollars (approx.)/year.
> 
> 
> Claim Discount....I don't have any clue regarding it.
> 
> 
> regards,
> IBT


Thanks IBT - a very valuable information and you are a very valuable asset on this forum.


----------



## Hiki

adila said:


> true , u have to add year as well.
> i guess i am the most senior one as i lodged my aplication in January 2013. its an year now and no news ....................


Sorry to say bro but there are many older applicatns than you also like fadieexpat opfian samper me few others from sept n oct 2012 also ... We all are in the same boat


----------



## bhura

Signature updated....


----------



## samper

kangroosman said:


> Sorry i cant paste weblink for some reasons.
> 
> Google the following words.
> 
> australian citizenship online applications
> 
> and then try the first link. There you should have CHECK THE PROGRESS OF YOUR ONLINE APPLICATION.



Thanks for reply i m asking for 189 visa processing not for citizenship

Regards
Samper


----------



## kangroosman

It is for the online application. Let me paste the link now if this page allows me:

Australian Citizenship – Online applications




samper said:


> Thanks for reply i m asking for 189 visa processing not for citizenship
> 
> Regards
> Samper


----------



## samper

kangroosman said:


> It is for the online application. Let me paste the link now if this page allows me:
> 
> Australian Citizenship – Online applications


As usual it is showing temporarly unavailable

Regards
Samper


----------



## kangroosman

Have no clues then. I have just checked the online status and yesterday's update by the CO on the status page. 

I use the same link following E-BUSINESS SYSTEMS – QUERY APPLICATION STATUS under CHECK THE PROGRESS OF YOUR ONLINE APPLICATION.



samper said:


> As usual it is showing temporarly unavailable
> 
> Regards
> Samper


----------



## syeralia

kangroosman said:


> Have no clues then. I have just checked the online status and yesterday's update by the CO on the status page.
> 
> I use the same link following E-BUSINESS SYSTEMS – QUERY APPLICATION STATUS under CHECK THE PROGRESS OF YOUR ONLINE APPLICATION.


Boss the link u sent is for the Application submitt pre july 2012 mean 175 or 176 but for 189ers it is from Skill select u habe to make immi account now


----------



## stariq178

189 , 190 Guys should relax because there are many 175/176 applicants pending , But the Good things is lots of cases has been closed in last 3 Months , If this remains the trend many people will get their Silver and Golden Emails in Coming Days and Weeks.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

stariq178 said:


> 189 , 190 Guys should relax because there are many 175/176 applicants pending , But the Good things is lots of cases has been closed in last 3 Months , If this remains the trend many people will get their Silver and Golden Emails in Coming Days and Weeks.



Hi there, you mean a lot of 175/176 cases right? 

I hope we will also seesome 189 grants within the next 4 weeks. I just hope DIBP sticks to their timelines.. 

what is the current trend for 176/175 ? last time i checked the processing time was 18 months( counting from the date that the immigration department receives all outstanding mandatory applications) 

thx, 
Abbas


----------



## stariq178

Yes , I meant 175/176 cases , I am not sure how strictly they are following time Lines , But They are quickly Closing pending 175/176 cases , I just saw the tracking sheet Even on 6th , 8th January 2014 , 2 of 175 Applicants go their Medical Call...


----------



## syeralia

stariq178 said:


> Yes , I meant 175/176 cases , I am not sure how strictly they are following time Lines , But They are quickly Closing pending 175/176 cases , I just saw the tracking sheet Even on 6th , 8th January 2014 , 2 of 175 Applicants go their Medical Call...


can u share the link of tracking sheet


----------



## stariq178

its Given in above Post by "insanesanatic"


----------



## syeralia

stariq178 said:


> its Given in above Post by "insanesanatic"


Boss this is the track sheet made by SMshoib i thought u have check some Track sheet issued by some of the authorities


----------



## fabregas

anybody knows any cheap accommodation (shared) in Sydney?...Planning to be in Sydney in mid february


----------



## Hasnain

Hi, AOA and hello to everyone

I have decided to break my silence after long time. I am also 189 and lodged application in Jan-2013. Meds and PCC were requested by CO and I submitted in March-2013. Further documents were asked in May and June-13 and were submitted accordingly.

Waiting since then and now its my 12th month going on after lodging application.

I hope and pray that all applicants will get their grant in coming days (very near future) and this painful waiting time will be over as it is not letting most of us plan anything.

Insha'Allah all would be fine soon.

Keep praying""""""""


IELTS R8.5, L8.5, S7.5, W7.5 / 189 Visa Lodged Jan-13 / Meds and PCC requested by CO Mar-13 / Grant: Insha'Allah Soon!!!


----------



## syeralia

Hasnain said:


> Hi, AOA and hello to everyone
> 
> I have decided to break my silence after long time. I am also 189 and lodged application in Jan-2013. Meds and PCC were requested by CO and I submitted in March-2013. Further documents were asked in May and June-13 and were submitted accordingly.
> 
> Waiting since then and now its my 12th month going on after lodging application.
> 
> I hope and pray that all applicants will get their grant in coming days (very near future) and this painful waiting time will be over as it is not letting most of us plan anything.
> 
> Insha'Allah all would be fine soon.
> 
> Keep praying""""""""
> 
> 
> IELTS R8.5, L8.5, S7.5, W7.5 / 189 Visa Lodged Jan-13 / Meds and PCC requested by CO Mar-13 / Grant: Insha'Allah Soon!!!


InshaAllah By the Grace of God and Sadqa-e-Panjatan we all will have our grant in near Future


----------



## muneer.t

Hi Guys

anyone knows any good resume writing and recruitment agency in Australia?

regards


----------



## Genie8

Hasnain said:


> Hi, AOA and hello to everyone
> 
> I have decided to break my silence after long time. I am also 189 and lodged application in Jan-2013. Meds and PCC were requested by CO and I submitted in March-2013. Further documents were asked in May and June-13 and were submitted accordingly.
> 
> Waiting since then and now its my 12th month going on after lodging application.
> 
> I hope and pray that all applicants will get their grant in coming days (very near future) and this painful waiting time will be over as it is not letting most of us plan anything.
> 
> Insha'Allah all would be fine soon.
> 
> Keep praying""""""""
> 
> 
> IELTS R8.5, L8.5, S7.5, W7.5 / 189 Visa Lodged Jan-13 / Meds and PCC requested by CO Mar-13 / Grant: Insha'Allah Soon!!!


Have you followed up with your CO since you submitted the docs? I'd suggest you drop an email to inquire about your case


----------



## Luqman

No status change in last 4 weeks . what is it? Maybe after medical and PCC request CO only communicate through emails. My agent also didn't get any update/reply after my new born was added to application.


----------



## Jango911

Dear Mates,

Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## fabregas

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Congrats Bro..


----------



## muneer.t

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Congrats bro...whats the initial entry date? your profession?


----------



## Jango911

muneer.t said:


> Congrats bro...whats the initial entry date? your profession?


Bundles of Thanks . . . I'm Teleco Engineer . . . probably the last one in SA now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## muhammed.nauman

Maria_Sal said:


> woww great achievement for him in less time...but not all uae applicants r so lucky....including me maybe
> 
> but is this news authentic...where did u read this...


I submitted 189 application on 29-Oct-2012 from UAE and no news as yet. PCCs were submitted along with application and medicals on 14-Nov-12. Additional documents were requested by CO and were submitted on 17-Dec-2012 along with Form 80 and no new afterwards...

EOI: 23-Jul-2012 | Visa Invitation: 15-Sep-2012 | Visa Application (with PCC) Lodged: 29-Oct-2012 | Med: 14 Nov 2013 | CO Assigned: 29-Nov-2012 | Form 80 Submitted: 16-Dec-2012 | Additional document requested and submitted, Grant : waiting


----------



## adila

muhammed.nauman said:


> I submitted 189 application on 29-Oct-2012 from UAE and no news as yet. PCCs were submitted along with application and medicals on 14-Nov-12. Additional documents were requested by CO and were submitted on 17-Dec-2012 along with Form 80 and no new afterwards...
> 
> EOI: 23-Jul-2012 | Visa Invitation: 15-Sep-2012 | Visa Application (with PCC) Lodged: 29-Oct-2012 | Med: 14 Nov 2013 | CO Assigned: 29-Nov-2012 | Form 80 Submitted: 16-Dec-2012 | Additional document requested and submitted, Grant : waiting






don't worry 
it takes 12-18 months:fingerscrossed:


we all r in same boat just a few months apart
hopefully we all will get it soon 
In sha Allah
eace:


----------



## adila

HOw can i write my timeline?


----------



## Waqarali20005

Go to USERCP, and edit Signature, add your time line


----------



## msohaibkhan

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Congratulations friend. We'll miss your presence in the forum. Many people claimed that they would remain part of the forum, but unfortunately failed to do so


----------



## AbbasHosseini

anyone has any ideas what the recent change in form80's status and date actually mean? 

I am still waiting to see what CO's will respond to that as some people have already emailed their officers about this sudden change of status in late dec or early jan 2014. 

cheers, 
abbas


----------



## registerme

^My personal opinion is that it means nothing. 

We all need to accept the fact that for VHR countries 189 is like 175/176 i.e. 17-18 months average processing time.


----------



## muhammed.nauman

adila said:


> HOw can i write my timeline?


Right way to write the timeline is in signature, but website only allows to edit the profile and signature once 5 posts have been submitted on the forum.


----------



## Jango911

msohaibkhan said:


> Congratulations friend. We'll miss your presence in the forum. Many people claimed that they would remain part of the forum, but unfortunately failed to do so


Bundles of Thanks . . . Boss! don't worry I wont disappoint . . . It is like home to me  . . . so even if I want to I can't stay away for long :music: 

Best wishes for awaiting applicants n If anyone have any questions on any topic, I'll try my best to facilitate!!! 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## muhammed.nauman

registerme said:


> ^My personal opinion is that it means nothing.
> 
> We all need to accept the fact that for VHR countries 189 is like 175/176 i.e. 17-18 months average processing time.


But 190 cases for Pakistanis are being processed lot faster. I guess I should have applied 190 instead.


----------



## registerme

muhammed.nauman said:


> But 190 cases for Pakistanis are being processed lot faster. I guess I should have applied 190 instead.


yes! :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## owaisAhmed28

fabregas said:


> anybody knows any cheap accommodation (shared) in Sydney?...Planning to be in Sydney in mid february


Dear Brother, 

M planning ot moive to sydney on 13 feb 2014 by Qantas Airline. If you are interested to move over there with me you can contact me on 03212523763. 

Owais


----------



## fabregas

owaisAhmed28 said:


> Dear Brother,
> 
> M planning ot moive to sydney on 13 feb 2014 by Qantas Airline. If you are interested to move over there with me you can contact me on 03212523763.
> 
> Owais


OK will call you today or tomorrow ..Thanks bro..


----------



## opfian

asad747 said:


> Sort of bad news to new movers
> 
> حکومت نے ڈالرباہر لےجانے کی حد میں کمی کردی،وزارت خزانہ
> پاکستانی اب 5 ہزار ڈالرفی کس لےجاسکتے ہیں،وزارت خزانہ
> 
> Per head Foreign Cash limit reduced from 10k to 5k.


An other joke if its related to carrying cash, no one checks your pockets for cash while getting your passport stamped.


----------



## owaisAhmed28

fayyaz said:


> Dear All
> 
> Alhamduillah
> 
> I got my Immigration grant , thanks all for your support and guidance.
> 
> EA +ve: 19-Oct-2011 | IELTS: L8.0 R7 W7.0 S7.5 O7.5 | Application filed 175 : 03-02-2012 | CO: 15 Oct 2012 | Med Req: 11-Nov-2013 | IMMI GRANT 21-Nov-2013


Fayyaz Congrats. I also got my approval in sep 2013. Presently m planning to move sydney on 13 feb, if you are interested to go with me you can contact me on 03212523763.

Regards.

Owais


----------



## msohaibkhan

asad747 said:


> Sort of bad news to new movers
> 
> حکومت نے ڈالرباہر لےجانے کی حد میں کمی کردی،وزارت خزانہ
> پاکستانی اب 5 ہزار ڈالرفی کس لےجاسکتے ہیں،وزارت خزانہ
> 
> Per head Foreign Cash limit reduced from 10k to 5k.


Cash can be transfered to the bank accounts even before moving there. I have read a lot in thie forum that bank accounts in Australia can be opened online. So no need to worry.


----------



## Luqman

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Congratulations ....... Where is mine ???????????????????????:Cry:


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Congrats Bro!
Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hasnain said:


> Hi, AOA and hello to everyone
> 
> I have decided to break my silence after long time. I am also 189 and lodged application in Jan-2013. Meds and PCC were requested by CO and I submitted in March-2013. Further documents were asked in May and June-13 and were submitted accordingly.
> 
> Waiting since then and now its my 12th month going on after lodging application.
> 
> I hope and pray that all applicants will get their grant in coming days (very near future) and this painful waiting time will be over as it is not letting most of us plan anything.
> 
> Insha'Allah all would be fine soon.
> 
> Keep praying""""""""
> 
> 
> IELTS R8.5, L8.5, S7.5, W7.5 / 189 Visa Lodged Jan-13 / Meds and PCC requested by CO Mar-13 / Grant: Insha'Allah Soon!!!



You will get it soon insha'ALLAH

Regards,


----------



## fmasaud84

adila said:


> don't worry
> it takes 12-18 months:fingerscrossed:
> 
> we all r in same boat just a few months apart
> hopefully we all will get it soon
> In sha Allah
> eace:


Looking at the increasing numbers i thinkb we should move to ship......boat is small already =)


----------



## Jango911

Luqman said:


> Congratulations ....... Where is mine ???????????????????????:Cry:


Thanks MATE!!! n you will get yours soon:fingerscrossed: IA


----------



## MusaBilal

*Act ss*

Guys, who's up for ACT? Anyone expecting their ACT SS outcome in next few weeks?


----------



## Hasnain

Genie8 said:


> Have you followed up with your CO since you submitted the docs? I'd suggest you drop an email to inquire about your case


I have sent emails but same reply that case is in security checks and no time frame can be provided. Have to wait! Insha'Allah soon would get the grant.


----------



## khanash

congrats Jango.....


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I was thinking they will be quicker after new year. No news yet for any 189er is sad. Even no reply after medical for "Samper" is more frustrating that even after medicals they take too long. People from different country who applied with me now applying for citizenship and I am still waiting for PR :S


----------



## IBT

owaisAhmed28 said:


> Fayyaz Congrats. I also got my approval in sep 2013. Presently m planning to move sydney on 13 feb, if you are interested to go with me you can contact me on 03212523763.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Owais



Aoa....dear owais and Fayyaz.....one of my very good friends is also planning to come to Sydney in February....his name is Usman and mobi is +92 321 469 8001. I think he was on 175 and got PR last year as his first entry is expiring in Aug 2014. He is not on this forum. So kindly call him and it would be great if u guys could share things, reserve accommodation in advance, plan and travel together.....it will save u a lot of money.

Regards,
IBT.


----------



## Wasee

many congratulations  , big relief for you 





Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Wasee

no brother , you are not last one 

iam also here , telecom professional and get SA SS on 23 sept.  



Jango911 said:


> Bundles of Thanks . . . I'm Teleco Engineer . . . probably the last one in SA now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abrar warriach

*Congrats*



Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


CONGRATS MAN ::::tea:


----------



## hamzanajam

Can any one share some info on how to open a Bank account and transfer money in it from outside of Australia. Plus which bank to choose and is this option recommended that carrying cash etc.


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Processing Time*

Dear Experts,

can some body tell me how much time it take 489 Family sponsored to process i-e from Invitation to Visa Grant..

Approximately how much time? My details are

Mechanical Engineer-233512
Occupational Ceiling-2046(2013-2014 year)
Occupation Filled -- 846

i will get invitation on 13 jan 100 percent....

But Question is will it be granted in 3,4 mnths or 1 year because i have some job offer from other country...it the time span is short for visa grant i will not switch..

Any Expert opinion


----------



## Jango911

khanash said:


> congrats Jango.....


Bundles of Thanks . . . MATE!!!


----------



## Jango911

Wasee said:


> many congratulations  , big relief for you


Bundles of Thanks . . . MATE!!!


----------



## opfian

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> can some body tell me how much time it take 489 Family sponsored to process i-e from Invitation to Visa Grant..
> 
> Approximately how much time? My details are
> 
> Mechanical Engineer-233512
> Occupational Ceiling-2046(2013-2014 year)
> Occupation Filled -- 846
> 
> i will get invitation on 13 jan 100 percent....
> 
> But Question is will it be granted in 3,4 mnths or 1 year because i have some job offer from other country...it the time span is short for visa grant i will not switch..
> 
> Any Expert opinion


Expert opinion is "a bird in hand is better than two in the bushes"

Grab the job and apply visa on parallel. If you got ur visa earlier it will be a WIN-WIN and by chance if it got delayed, it will still be a win-win


----------



## Jango911

Abrar warriach said:


> CONGRATS MAN ::::tea:


Bundles of Thanks . . . MATE!!!:hug:


----------



## opfian

Jango911 said:


> Bundles of Thanks . . . MATE!!!:hug:


Congrats dear!!!


----------



## SMShoaib

Few weeks ago, I decided to Front load my medicals. Since I didn't have HAP IDs so I emailed to [email protected] to obtain my HAP IDs. They responded me positively in 3 days. About a week ago I booked my medicals on 9-1-2014 at Karachi. Yesterday I went for medicals with all family members. The whole medical process took around 1 hours as there were not many people in the queue (normally it takes around 2-4 hours).

When I reached home and routinely checked my e-mails it was pleasant to know that my CO sent me medical and PCC request in the morning of 9-1-2014. So officially *I got my medical call on 9-1-14.* eace:


----------



## Rizwan125

opfian said:


> Expert opinion is "a bird in hand is better than two in the bushes"
> 
> Grab the job and apply visa on parallel. If you got ur visa earlier it will be a WIN-WIN and by chance if it got delayed, it will still be a win-win


My dear if i switch job,,i have to make new documents and move to another country...probably 1,2 mnths...and if i spend 2,3 mnths there and again i have to come back for immigration....

Then wts the purpose of that Bird?????

Time Duration i asked Approximately???

Regards


----------



## stariq178

SMShoaib said:


> Few weeks ago, I decided to Front load my medicals. Since I didn't have HAP IDs so I emailed to [email protected] to obtain my HAP IDs. They responded me positively in 3 days. About a week ago I booked my medicals on 9-1-2014 at Karachi. Yesterday I went for medicals with all family members. The whole medical process took around 1 hours as there were not many people in the queue (normally it takes around 2-4 hours).
> 
> When I reached home and routinely checked my e-mails it was pleasant to know that my CO sent me medical and PCC request in the morning of 9-1-2014. So officially *I got my medical call on 9-1-14.* eace:


Mate you owe me a Party in Sydney  ,You got Call before me , Wonderful news , Many congrats , , We the last of 175 Applicants ,


----------



## Jango911

opfian said:


> Congrats dear!!!


Bundles of Thanks . . . MATE!!!


----------



## Jango911

SMShoaib said:


> Few weeks ago, I decided to Front load my medicals. Since I didn't have HAP IDs so I emailed to [email protected] to obtain my HAP IDs. They responded me positively in 3 days. About a week ago I booked my medicals on 9-1-2014 at Karachi. Yesterday I went for medicals with all family members. The whole medical process took around 1 hours as there were not many people in the queue (normally it takes around 2-4 hours).
> 
> When I reached home and routinely checked my e-mails it was pleasant to know that my CO sent me medical and PCC request in the morning of 9-1-2014. So officially *I got my medical call on 9-1-14.* eace:



Gr8 news . . . Medicals should be a walk in the park . . . all the best!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abrar warriach

SMShoaib said:


> Few weeks ago, I decided to Front load my medicals. Since I didn't have HAP IDs so I emailed to [email protected] to obtain my HAP IDs. They responded me positively in 3 days. About a week ago I booked my medicals on 9-1-2014 at Karachi. Yesterday I went for medicals with all family members. The whole medical process took around 1 hours as there were not many people in the queue (normally it takes around 2-4 hours).
> 
> When I reached home and routinely checked my e-mails it was pleasant to know that my CO sent me medical and PCC request in the morning of 9-1-2014. So officially *I got my medical call on 9-1-14.* eace:


Congrats Bro... What a timing!


----------



## xubeynalym

Dear all 175/176 applicants,

After looking at the recent trends, Front loading MED & PCC will always be a good idea. I am too doing the same. Hopefully, I will share the details once I will be done with this.

I hope that all of us will get Grants before Feb 2014 ends.

xubeynalym


----------



## kangroosman

Is it possible to rent accommodation on short term basis say for 1/2 months? How to check the rents for such options if available?

Thanks



IBT said:


> Aoa....dear owais and Fayyaz.....one of my very good friends is also planning to come to Sydney in February....his name is Usman and mobi is +92 321 469 8001. I think he was on 175 and got PR last year as his first entry is expiring in Aug 2014. He is not on this forum. So kindly call him and it would be great if u guys could share things, reserve accommodation in advance, plan and travel together.....it will save u a lot of money.
> 
> Regards,
> IBT.


----------



## stariq178

xubeynalym said:


> Dear all 175/176 applicants,
> 
> After looking at the recent trends, Front loading MED & PCC will always be a good idea. I am too doing the same. Hopefully, I will share the details once I will be done with this.
> 
> I hope that all of us will get Grants before Feb 2014 ends.
> 
> xubeynalym


Checking the recent Trend for 175 , The Med/PCC call is received well within 18 Months after CO Assignment. It is rare that it crossed 18 Months , So hopefully all 175 Open cases Will be closed by Feb/Mar 2014.


----------



## syeralia

SMShoaib said:


> Few weeks ago, I decided to Front load my medicals. Since I didn't have HAP IDs so I emailed to [email protected] to obtain my HAP IDs. They responded me positively in 3 days. About a week ago I booked my medicals on 9-1-2014 at Karachi. Yesterday I went for medicals with all family members. The whole medical process took around 1 hours as there were not many people in the queue (normally it takes around 2-4 hours).
> 
> When I reached home and routinely checked my e-mails it was pleasant to know that my CO sent me medical and PCC request in the morning of 9-1-2014. So officially *I got my medical call on 9-1-14.* eace:


congrates really happy to listn abt ur med call pry for us as well


----------



## stariq178

3 PCC/Med Calls in the First Working Week of new year and 5 Grants in January till now , Not a bad start to New Year , Everyone ,enjoy your weekend and hope for more good news in coming weeks.


----------



## Rizwan125

opfian said:


> nvm


????????????????

Regards


----------



## oz2356

Rizwan125 said:


> ????????????????
> 
> Regards


Hello Rizwan
I think your job switching wont involve much docs at this stage of your app as the claimed experience duration ciezed. I reckon offer/joining letter would be enough in this case..also no pcc involved for stay less than 1 year..
International experience would be good adon in cv for Aus job hunt..

Br/oz2356


----------



## saleemk1

any paki guys flying to melbourne in march 2014? lets catchup


----------



## tevta

saleemk1 said:


> any paki guys flying to melbourne in march 2014? lets catchup


Im planning in the first week of march from lhr to melbourne. U may get in touch on [email protected]


----------



## Abu_Yahya

SMShoaib said:


> Few weeks ago, I decided to Front load my medicals. Since I didn't have HAP IDs so I emailed to [email protected] to obtain my HAP IDs. They responded me positively in 3 days. About a week ago I booked my medicals on 9-1-2014 at Karachi. Yesterday I went for medicals with all family members. The whole medical process took around 1 hours as there were not many people in the queue (normally it takes around 2-4 hours).
> 
> When I reached home and routinely checked my e-mails it was pleasant to know that my CO sent me medical and PCC request in the morning of 9-1-2014. So officially *I got my medical call on 9-1-14.* eace:



That's great news! Congrats Man!
Every positive move on Paki cases gives us all a hope 
Regards,


----------



## cyberkidpk

Dear all

Got my 190 grant today
Thanks for all your support and attention esp nuked and roposh. 
Wish you all a speedy grant
Bdw CO never contacted me...


----------



## Genie8

cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention esp nuked and roposh.
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> Bdw CO never contacted me...


Great news cyberkid! Please update your signature now 
Btw. I've not been contacted by my CO till date either. But I'm a 189er so I guess I'll have to wait longer...

Good luck with the move!


----------



## ali.sajid

cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention esp nuked and roposh.
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> Bdw CO never contacted me...


congratulations dude. Its a bit relief for all members who are anxious and still waiting for CO allocation. A surprising news can come anytime


----------



## msohaibkhan

cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention esp nuked and roposh.
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> Bdw CO never contacted me...


Congratulations brother


----------



## Abrar warriach

*Waiting*

Still Waiting :confused2:


----------



## Abu_Yahya

cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention esp nuked and roposh.
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> Bdw CO never contacted me...



Congrats Bro!
One question, did you submit both PCCs in advance (your location shows you are in UAE so would have submitted one PCC for Pak and other one for UAE)?

Regards,


----------



## hamzanajam

hamzanajam said:


> Can any one share some info on how to open a Bank account and transfer money in it from outside of Australia. Plus which bank to choose and is this option recommended that carrying cash etc.


Any support on this topic.


----------



## cyberkidpk

Abu_Yahya said:


> Congrats Bro!
> One question, did you submit both PCCs in advance (your location shows you are in UAE so would have submitted one PCC for Pak and other one for UAE)?
> 
> Regards,


No, i just submitted the pakistan one and been here in UAE for just 8 months therefore the second one was not required.
Front loaded everything which i could think of


----------



## ali.sajid

cyberkidpk said:


> No, i just submitted the pakistan one and been here in UAE for just 8 months therefore the second one was not required.
> Front loaded everything which i could think of


If you share the list of documents you have attached with your visa application it would be helpful.

did you attach any bank statement or salry slips in advance?


----------



## cyberkidpk

ali.sajid said:


> If you share the list of documents you have attached with your visa application it would be helpful.
> 
> did you attach any bank statement or salry slips in advance?


they include the standard documentation ( colour scans only )

educational certificates, degrees etc
passport
company ID cards
Business card of self , manager and HR person.
Job description
Job contract
Resignation acceptance 
etc

yes, i did submit almost 4 pay slips an year along with the tax forms for the period i have served there (got it from my company)
Also, have submitted the bank statements , that too 4 for every year.


----------



## syeralia

i have a question too all 189er who have applied in early 2013 have ur job investigation done or not coz in my case not even a single call or email to my boss regarding my job exp i have claimed 8 years exp out of which 7.5 years is in the current company


----------



## Genie8

syeralia said:


> i have a question too all 189er who have applied in early 2013 have ur job investigation done or not coz in my case not even a single call or email to my boss regarding my job exp i have claimed 8 years exp out of which 7.5 years is in the current company


I'm not aware of any reference checks done by DIBP with my current/previous employers.


----------



## umm e abu

syeralia said:


> i have a question too all 189er who have applied in early 2013 have ur job investigation done or not coz in my case not even a single call or email to my boss regarding my job exp i have claimed 8 years exp out of which 7.5 years is in the current company


Assalam u aliekum bro! Yes my job verification done in march.


----------



## umughal147

Due to some rules and regulations it can take more time to get call for medical certificate. So you should still wait.......


----------



## IBT

kangroosman said:


> Is it possible to rent accommodation on short term basis say for 1/2 months? How to check the rents for such options if available?
> 
> Thanks


aoa. you can check on flatmates.com, gumtree (for Sydney) or just google it....you will surely find that a lot of people or students need flat mates. For first few days or a week or a month.....perhaps you can also look for cheap bread and breakfast hotels for backpackers' Inn......check for YMCA....they usually have cheaper deals.....student Inns or housing. As Sara82 mentioned in her earlier post, you can find accommodation from Pakistan and reserve it.....as per her post....she did it that way....and it worked very well for her.

regards,
IBT.


----------



## samper

syeralia said:


> i have a question too all 189er who have applied in early 2013 have ur job investigation done or not coz in my case not even a single call or email to my boss regarding my job exp i have claimed 8 years exp out of which 7.5 years is in the current company


Don't worry you will get it even after grant 

Regards
Samper


----------



## neyamul008

umm e abu said:


> Assalam u aliekum bro! Yes my job verification done in march.


how did they do it....was it done through phone call ...or physical verification??....i had a phone call to my supervisor..


----------



## irizvi

One of my friends got grant on 189 recently, I will try to get his details


----------



## opfian

irizvi said:


> One of my friends got grant on 189 recently, I will try to get his details


It will be highly appreciated


----------



## muhsalman

I am new to this forum, I have to validate visa before 23rd August 2014 planning a 10 night stay. I can enter in any of the cities to validate my visa that has been clarified already 

1-	During my visit what things should I do, for example open bank account or enroll in health services etc.
2-	Can you please advise what would be a best place to stay in Sydney. I have a daughter and need to get Halal food (Halal restaurant Sydney New South Wales)
3-	How much cash I should bring
4-	Data plan that will best suit us, our phone supports 3G 
5-	Best places to see during short visit or attraction passes (Sydney Tourist AttractionsSydney guided tours, day cruises & more attractions.)
6-	Finally what would be good time to finally move to Melbourne.


----------



## syeralia

samper said:


> Don't worry you will get it even after grant
> 
> Regards
> Samper


samper dear m not in a very big setup at khi brnch approx 45 engg with 2 manager out of which 1 is brnch manager n iam no 5th here in branch so it is immposible that some one investigate and i dont came into knw it


----------



## umm e abu

neyamul008 said:


> how did they do it....was it done through phone call ...or physical verification??....i had a phone call to my supervisor..


Assalam u aliekum bro! I recieved a call from australian consulate on my direct number, I was busy in meeting so she left a MSG for me to call her back. Then I called her she asked detail of job,including previous jobs. I told her if she wants to confirm with HR she can call them but she said I m ok with this verification. She talked me around 10 mins on phone.


----------



## umm e abu

syeralia said:


> wats ur time line sis


Assalam u aliekum brother! Brother sorry i dont remember my complete timeline but i got invitation in nov and CO allocated on 1 march 2013, job verification done in march and my security checks started in nov 2013.


----------



## opfian

umm e abu said:


> Assalam u aliekum brother! Brother sorry i dont remember my complete timeline but i got invitation in nov and CO allocated on 1 march 2013, job verification done in march and my security checks started in nov 2013.



Ur co was allocated after 5 months???


----------



## umm e abu

opfian said:


> Ur co was allocated after 5 months???


I got invitation in last wk of nov 2012, then I applied in jan ( submission of fees etc) after 7 wks I got email from CO on 1 march 2013


----------



## thinktank

Guys, does anyone know a MARA registered agent based in lahore? 

Kindly do share his contacts.


----------



## omer haroon

thinktank said:


> Guys, does anyone know a MARA registered agent based in lahore?
> 
> Kindly do share his contacts.


I remember there was a webpage of DIAC where u could search the agents by location and there were a few being shown in Lahore


----------



## thinktank

omer haroon said:


> I remember there was a webpage of DIAC where u could search the agents by location and there were a few being shown in Lahore


Yes I also remember that but I am not able to find that link.


----------



## samper

Today we have call after medical and try to know the status of my medical and they said they have received my medical but not other like my childs and spouse while we all have same date and time, what is the reason behind this and what can i do to further dig this any idea

Regards
Samper


----------



## UU!

Hi,

I hope you guys are well... I will be obliged if you can kindly advice on following:

I will be traveling will by spouse and two babies for the first, please let me know what official procedures do I have to do once I get there, like registering ourselves some where, how to apply by baby stipends if any, health insurance, social security etc.

Br & Thanks


----------



## asad747

umm e abu said:


> Assalam u aliekum brother! Brother sorry i dont remember my complete timeline but i got invitation in nov and CO allocated on 1 march 2013, job verification done in march and my security checks started in nov 2013.



CO allocated in march and Security check started in nov??? how is it possible ... You sure??


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Medicals*

Hi Samper! When & where did you take your medicals and who did you call to check the status of them? Clinic or DIAC



samper said:


> Today we have call after medical and try to know the status of my medical and they said they have received my medical but not other like my childs and spouse while we all have same date and time, what is the reason behind this and what can i do to further dig this any idea
> 
> Regards
> Samper


----------



## fadiexpart

asad747 said:


> CO allocated in march and Security check started in nov??? how is it possible ... You sure??




that is a normal procedure as i applied in oct-12 and my security check started in may or june (13),,,,,,,,, they at-least delay security check for 4 or 5 months in my observation .........


may be to balance the work load..

it is like you get 10 reports from aiso then you send them 10 more (may be)


regards


----------



## samper

lahori_Dude said:


> Hi Samper! When & where did you take your medicals and who did you call to check the status of them? Clinic or DIAC



DIAC, Do u know the numbers if I want to contact medical center.

Medical was done in last of December in LHR


----------



## GoingDownUnder

samper said:


> DIAC, Do u know the numbers if I want to contact medical center.
> 
> Medical was done in last of December in LHR


HI samper, my and urs date of medicals are same. except I done it from Khi and my subclass is 175.

MayI know the numbers of DIAC on which you called to query the status of medicals.


----------



## msohaibkhan

thinktank said:


> Guys, does anyone know a MARA registered agent based in lahore?
> 
> Kindly do share his contacts.


There are many. Some are:

VisasAustraliaNZ (MARA 0003776): 042 35851171
Future Link Migration & Education Consultants (MARA 1170510): 0308 8881212, 042 35864436

You may further search the MARA agents from the link below:

https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/




*


----------



## Avatar82

irizvi said:


> One of my friends got grant on 189 recently, I will try to get his details


Bro kindly share the details/timelines of this 189 app who got the GRANT recently..


----------



## bhura

I requested my CO to give me hap id to undertake Medicals but he refused until sc is not completed!


----------



## stariq178

bhura said:


> I requested my CO to give me hap id to undertake Medicals but he refused until sc is not completed!


I think It varies from CO to CO there is not strict guideline for that. My CO gave me the HAPID but recommended me not to go for medical unless VPO (Visa Process Officer) asks to Do so. I am not sure who was she referring to when she said VPO.


----------



## Avatar82

bhura said:


> I requested my CO to give me hap id to undertake Medicals but he refused until sc is not completed!


I am now hating these 2 alphabets '*SC*'..dunt get it how much time will it take more to get completed for applicants of late 2012..


----------



## Hiki

Avatar82 said:


> I am now hating these 2 alphabets '*SC*'..dunt get it how much time will it take more to get completed for applicants of late 2012..


I dont think that our case is under sc anymore ... If oz is so strict on sc then how come 190 applicants are getting their grants quickly ... They are also pakistanis ... There is something other going on ... I think they are not willing to grant 189 to pakis


----------



## Avatar82

yes that makes some sense..I think that all COs are following similar timelines for all 189ners n might delay it to 18 months which is 175 timeframe..lets c fingers crossed


----------



## stariq178

Well I dont see any "Sazish" Against Pakistani 189 Applicants , Whole Immigration is done through a process. The Only reason could be that 190 are not subjected through External Security checks by ASIO. If you see the news ASIO have been under heavy work load, i guess which is causing delay for most of us. CO cannot do anything about External security checks , like us they can Only Wait.


----------



## opfian

stariq178 said:


> Well I dont see any "Sazish" Against Pakistani 189 Applicants , Whole Immigration is done through a process. The Only reason could be that 190 are not subjected through External Security checks by ASIO. If you see the news ASIO have been under heavy work load, i guess which is causing delay for most of us. CO cannot do anything about External security checks , like us they can Only Wait.


Today I received email from CO, saying my case is under internal processing. It being continuously monitored and updates will be shared once available. I think i shud concentrate on my certifications


----------



## stariq178

Just A Query: anyone who was contacted by GSM Team-13 For Additional Information has Got PCC/Med Call or Grant?


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Being referred for external check 4-5 months after CO allocation is not normal at all. 

most applicants ( almost every applicant i have spoken to ) received emails from their CO's shortly after sending documents upon allocation that their case is now undergoing mandatory checking which takes up to 12 months or more in some cases. 

its not a standard or routine/ procedure to purposely "delay" sending a person for security check 4-5 months after CO allocation.


----------



## alihasan

Anybody here? I have been searching in vain to find any Pakistani civil engineers currently working in Australia.


----------



## bhura

alihasan said:


> Anybody here? I have been searching in vain to find any Pakistani civil engineers currently working in Australia.


Alihasan
PM me your contact details, I have two friends civil engineers working in Australia 
Regards


----------



## immi_aus

Hi All,

I have very silly question may be lot of u laugh after reading my query.

I applied for 189 visa on 3 Dec 2013 and upload all Docs on 5 Jan 2013 after seeing the processing time of 189 visa is 12 months on official immigration website.even though I have chance to apply 190 visa for victoria state.

But Now I came to processing time of 189 visa for lucky people of Pakistan is almost 2 years. But I am too late to know about this fact.

I just need to know is there any way to switch to 190 visa if i get invitation for 190 visa ? 


Invitation(189)=2Dec 2013 Visa lodge:4 Dec 2013 Docs Upload: 5 Jan 2014


----------



## AUSA

You can apply for 190 as well .. In this case u hve to pay separate fees for 190 as well.. both visas will be processed in parallel and once 190 granted u can withdraw 189 .. Hope this will help
BR


----------



## immi_aus

AUSA said:


> You can apply for 190 as well .. In this case u hve to pay separate fees for 190 as well.. both visas will be processed in parallel and once 190 granted u can withdraw 189 .. Hope this will help
> BR


Is it possible that i switch my fees of 189 to 190 ? if i dont wanna continue to 189 visa


----------



## AUSA

immi_aus said:


> Is it possible that i switch my fees of 189 to 190 ? if i dont wanna continue to 189 visa


No as far as i know .. If u applied & already paid visa fees thn its not possible .. & with withdrawl also u will not get ny refund .. U can get refund only in exceptional cases & ur case does nt qualify fr tht .. Sorry bt this is wht i know .. May be there is some option tht i m not aware off so other senior expats pls provide ur feedback


----------



## ahmed84

Frankly, speaking I'm starting to think there is some discriminative reasons for the delay of visa grants for some specific nationalities. At the beginning I convinced myself that this is a normal justified procedure in a proper process. But lately when I think about it I can't find answers to the following questions:

1. If security is so important why some nationalities get there grants within few days after submission while some are asked to provid so much details and documents. For example, they asked me to provide my travel movements way back to when I was 10 years old! when in the rules it says I only need to provide my travel details for last 10 years. Isn't it a discrimination act to generally say or assume All people of one nationality are good and people from another nationality are all bad? 

2. Why is there security checks backlog when only a small percentage of applicants are affected by it? If you check the statistics, most of the grants went to applicants from "Safe" countries (e.g. China, European nationalities and India) since all others are delayed. So what's causing this backlog? 

3. And what about 190 visas that are processed quickly for everyone? It means there are ways to speed up the process but someone has decided intentionally to delay certain "low priority" nationalities from entering Australia under low priority visa classes.

4. If the delay is caused by the person's own country security organizations, again why for 190 visas things move quickly? and even in our corrupted countries, a security inquiry would never take 12 or 18 months. PCC from my country only took 5 days! They can delay for maximum couple months and that's it. 

5. And what about people from countries in war or has no good relation with Australia like Syria or Iran? Logically since no security organizations to inquiry from, these applicants should either be exempted or refused entry outright, but still they have to wait and eventually they get the visa. 

6. US is the most security-concerned country in the world with millions of visitors applying for its visas and yet they processed my business visa application within 3 months. 

7. If they are really busy doing security checks the whole waiting period for the fear of bogus applicants, why many people don't get any job verification calls during this long waiting period? The normal procedure is: after completing all your documents, you are informed of the security checks and no one contacts you again until minimum a year is completed. 

8. What about those people from those troublemaking nationalities who lived in Australia for years and yet they're subjected to the same long wait?

All these questions make me think there is definitely a discriminative behavior going on. They can't refuse visas to anyone due to the law and to keep the good guy image but they have the power to delay the visa for low priority applicants until they reach the cap and then close the program. This is what happened in Canada. A lot of people from certain nationalities were delayed for years and at the end they decided to clear the backlog by dropping all pending cases and placing 5000 applications per year cap. 

Anyway, Sorry for the long read and this is just me venting out. Personally I reached a conclusion that nothing we can do about it except to accept what's going on, wait and focus on improving our life in our countries and improving our skills to be ready whenever that visa comes. After all, a beggar can't be choosy. 

Good luck.


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Medicals*

I took my MEDS on 24th Dec at Lahore IOM and called on 61 1300 364 613 this morning to check whether they have received it. The call was answered after 35 minutes and the lady said, “ We have received the requested info and you just have to wait at this point”

Keeping my fingers crossed. Who knows what wait means at this point? 




samper said:


> DIAC, Do u know the numbers if I want to contact medical center.
> 
> Medical was done in last of December in LHR


----------



## roposh

Hello Friends!
Hope all of you are doing well. Check out this new thread that I have started, sharing my experiences.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/315105-karachi-melbourne.html

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Abrar warriach

*Grant Notfication*

Last night i emailed to my Co asking about the case status and he replied with grant notfication ... Alhamdulilla today i got my Grant Notfication... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Thanks to all my forum friends... wish you all the best luck...:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## thinktank

ahmed84 said:


> Frankly, speaking I'm starting to think there is some discriminative reasons for the delay of visa grants for some specific nationalities. At the beginning I convinced myself that this is a normal justified procedure in a proper process. But lately when I think about it I can't find answers to the following questions:
> 
> 1. If security is so important why some nationalities get there grants within few days after submission while some are asked to provid so much details and documents. For example, they asked me to provide my travel movements way back to when I was 10 years old! when in the rules it says I only need to provide my travel details for last 10 years. Isn't it a discrimination act to generally say or assume All people of one nationality are good and people from another nationality are all bad?
> 
> 2. Why is there security checks backlog when only a small percentage of applicants are affected by it? If you check the statistics, most of the grants went to applicants from "Safe" countries (e.g. China, European nationalities and India) since all others are delayed. So what's causing this backlog?
> 
> 3. And what about 190 visas that are processed quickly for everyone? It means there are ways to speed up the process but someone has decided intentionally to delay certain "low priority" nationalities from entering Australia under low priority visa classes.
> 
> 4. If the delay is caused by the person's own country security organizations, again why for 190 visas things move quickly? and even in our corrupted countries, a security inquiry would never take 12 or 18 months. PCC from my country only took 5 days! They can delay for maximum couple months and that's it.
> 
> 5. And what about people from countries in war or has no good relation with Australia like Syria or Iran? Logically since no security organizations to inquiry from, these applicants should either be exempted or refused entry outright, but still they have to wait and eventually they get the visa.
> 
> 6. US is the most security-concerned country in the world with millions of visitors applying for its visas and yet they processed my business visa application within 3 months.
> 
> 7. If they are really busy doing security checks the whole waiting period for the fear of bogus applicants, why many people don't get any job verification calls during this long waiting period? The normal procedure is: after completing all your documents, you are informed of the security checks and no one contacts you again until minimum a year is completed.
> 
> 8. What about those people from those troublemaking nationalities who lived in Australia for years and yet they're subjected to the same long wait?
> 
> All these questions make me think there is definitely a discriminative behavior going on. They can't refuse visas to anyone due to the law and to keep the good guy image but they have the power to delay the visa for low priority applicants until they reach the cap and then close the program. This is what happened in Canada. A lot of people from certain nationalities were delayed for years and at the end they decided to clear the backlog by dropping all pending cases and placing 5000 applications per year cap.
> 
> Anyway, Sorry for the long read and this is just me venting out. Personally I reached a conclusion that nothing we can do about it except to accept what's going on, wait and focus on improving our life in our countries and improving our skills to be ready whenever that visa comes. After all, a beggar can't be choosy.
> 
> Good luck.


That is how it is mate. It is like live with it or leave it.

Business visa is way different from resident visa. You cannot even hope for a residency in US currently:boxing:

Getting a visa is a privilege not a right, so they can take as long as they want to. And you already understand that part.

Normally 75% of cases are finalised between 15 to 18 months after CO allocation and that is what DIAC has mentioned in its website.


----------



## Jango911

Abrar warriach said:


> Last night i emailed to my Co asking about the case status and he replied with grant notfication ... Alhamdulilla today i got my Grant Notfication... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thanks to all my forum friends... wish you all the best luck...:cheer2::cheer2:


Many congrats for the long long long awaited Grant MATE!!!


----------



## SMShoaib

Abrar warriach said:


> Last night i emailed to my Co asking about the case status and he replied with grant notfication ... Alhamdulilla today i got my Grant Notfication... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thanks to all my forum friends... wish you all the best luck...:cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulation Bro for your long awaited grant
All the best for your future lane:


----------



## Genie8

Abrar warriach said:


> Last night i emailed to my Co asking about the case status and he replied with grant notfication ... Alhamdulilla today i got my Grant Notfication... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thanks to all my forum friends... wish you all the best luck...:cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats! Wish you all the best for future!:clap2:


----------



## syeralia

Abrar warriach said:


> Last night i emailed to my Co asking about the case status and he replied with grant notfication ... Alhamdulilla today i got my Grant Notfication... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thanks to all my forum friends... wish you all the best luck...:cheer2::cheer2:


Great News Congrates dear a long wait for you ends on a good news Pray for us as well


----------



## Waqarali20005

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/315105-karachi-melbourne.html


a good thread started by a fellow senior expat i.e. Mr. Roposh


----------



## Waqarali20005

Abrar warriach said:


> Last night i emailed to my Co asking about the case status and he replied with grant notfication ... Alhamdulilla today i got my Grant Notfication... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thanks to all my forum friends... wish you all the best luck...:cheer2::cheer2:


Masha Allah, Congrats buddy..


----------



## msohaibkhan

Abrar warriach said:


> Last night i emailed to my Co asking about the case status and he replied with grant notfication ... Alhamdulilla today i got my Grant Notfication... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thanks to all my forum friends... wish you all the best luck...:cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations brother


----------



## Abrar warriach

Genie8 said:


> Congrats! Wish you all the best for future!:clap2:


My prayers are with you all... It is the best month to get a grant as Rabi ul Awal month ... I wish you quick grant ..


----------



## Abrar warriach

Jango911 said:


> Many congrats for the long long long awaited Grant MATE!!!


Thanks Buddy... Finally i would resign from my job today.. Give them ample of time to replace me...


----------



## Abrar warriach

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Bro for your long awaited grant
> All the best for your future lane:


Thanks Brother... you also have the same CO... I wish you the quick grant...


----------



## Abrar warriach

syeralia said:


> Great News Congrates dear a long wait for you ends on a good news Pray for us as well


Thank you Brother... My prays are with you and InshaAllaha you will get quick grant..,


----------



## Abrar warriach

Waqarali20005 said:


> Masha Allah, Congrats buddy..


Thank You.. It was not possible without your's prayer...


----------



## Abrar warriach

msohaibkhan said:


> Congratulations brother


Thank you.. i wish you the quick grant InshaAllha


----------



## Jango911

Abrar warriach said:


> Thanks Buddy... Finally i would resign from my job today.. Give them ample of time to replace me...


Hahahaha Gr8 . . . All the best


----------



## fabregas

Abrar warriach said:


> Last night i emailed to my Co asking about the case status and he replied with grant notfication ... Alhamdulilla today i got my Grant Notfication... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thanks to all my forum friends... wish you all the best luck...:cheer2::cheer2:


gr8...Congrats bro..so happy for you...


----------



## Jango911

*New Thread for Telecom SA-Adelaide Migrants*

Dear All,

I have started a new thread for Telecom SA-Adelaide Migrants below; please join for the fruitful discussion to gain mutual benefits

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...315274-2014-telecom-starters-sa-adelaide.html

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Abrar warriach said:


> Last night i emailed to my Co asking about the case status and he replied with grant notfication ... Alhamdulilla today i got my Grant Notfication... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thanks to all my forum friends... wish you all the best luck...:cheer2::cheer2:


What a relief! AlhamduLILLAH
Congrats Bro!
Regards,


----------



## Wasee

Abrar warriach said:


> Last night i emailed to my Co asking about the case status and he replied with grant notfication ... Alhamdulilla today i got my Grant Notfication... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thanks to all my forum friends... wish you all the best luck...:cheer2::cheer2:



many congratulations  , really a good news ...


----------



## kashifhameed45

Abrar warriach said:


> Last night i emailed to my Co asking about the case status and he replied with grant notfication ... Alhamdulilla today i got my Grant Notfication... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thanks to all my forum friends... wish you all the best luck...:cheer2::cheer2:


Many Congrats Bro, Best of luck for your Future and remember me in your prayers as well.


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

bhura said:


> I requested my CO to give me hap id to undertake Medicals but he refused until sc is not completed!


Brother,

Please check SMShoaib's post where he gave some email address to get HAP ID.

Regards


----------



## xubeynalym

This was expected to be an exciting month but so far we saw only 3 Silver emails. We feel really happy for our fellow members smiling but this wait now is really bothering me. I have suddenly started a feeling that I might be one of those who's case is exceptional and may take extra bit of time to finalize. As per rough estimates, there are 1 out of 4, 175/176 (Jan - Jun 2012) applicants in this forum who're still waiting to receive MED/PCC call, which in my view indicates still a journey.


----------



## Abrar warriach

fabregas said:


> gr8...Congrats bro..so happy for you...


Thanks BUddy ... it was nor possible without you prayers... 
Please tell me which airline is the cheapest from lahore to sydney...


----------



## Abrar warriach

Avatar82 said:


> Many many congrats and best of luck for ur future in Oz bro!
> Let us all get quick grants soon
> Ameen


Thanks Bro... Yes i wish all to get quick grant... I now how it feels... i waited a long for this latter....


----------



## Abrar warriach

Wasee said:


> many congratulations  , really a good news ...


Thanks Buddy .. i think you have the same CO... I wish you the quick grant... :rain:


----------



## Abrar warriach

xubeynalym said:


> This was expected to be an exciting month but so far we saw only 3 Silver emails. We feel really happy for our fellow members smiling but this wait now is really bothering me. I have suddenly started a feeling that I might be one of those who's case is exceptional and may take extra bit of time to finalize. As per rough estimates, there are 1 out of 4, 175/176 (Jan - Jun 2012) applicants in this forum who're still waiting to receive MED/PCC call, which in my view indicates still a journey.


Bro i learned one thing and that is to be patient ... i did not use any agent ... i applied and forgot about it till i got my medical call... 
Patience is the key to success ...:yo:


----------



## kangroosman

Abrar warriach said:


> Bro i learned one thing and that is to be patient ... i did not use any agent ... i applied and forgot about it till i got my medical call...
> Patience is the key to success ...:yo:


Correct! and your case is epitome of PATIENCE although too often difficult to practice by humans


----------



## Wasee

Abrar warriach said:


> Thanks Buddy .. i think you have the same CO... I wish you the quick grant... :rain:



Thanks dear, yes same CO  i have also send him mail today for update status and hope for golden reply


----------



## fabregas

Abrar warriach said:


> Thanks BUddy ... it was nor possible without you prayers...
> Please tell me which airline is the cheapest from lahore to sydney...


Bro..I am planning to travel through Qantas from Karachi to Sydney..don't have any idea about Lahore..


----------



## stariq178

xubeynalym said:


> This was expected to be an exciting month but so far we saw only 3 Silver emails. We feel really happy for our fellow members smiling but this wait now is really bothering me. I have suddenly started a feeling that I might be one of those who's case is exceptional and may take extra bit of time to finalize. As per rough estimates, there are 1 out of 4, 175/176 (Jan - Jun 2012) applicants in this forum who're still waiting to receive MED/PCC call, which in my view indicates still a journey.


Dont Worry , We are in the Same Boat... I Guess the Only Thing we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## masimshehzad

1)In Pakistan, Do BC provides following in tests centre?
2)If not, are we allowed to bring our own?
A.Pencil
B.Eraser
C.Sharpener
Thanks in advance


----------



## GoingDownUnder

HI all. Emailing just to share my signature


----------



## Jango911

masimshehzad said:


> 1)In Pakistan, Do BC provides following in tests centre?
> 2)If not, are we allowed to bring our own?
> A.Pencil
> B.Eraser
> C.Sharpener
> Thanks in advance


Yes, you can carry your own stationary box, I lost it and they gave me a set of random items like as per your list A, B, & C . . . so i short no worries!!!


----------



## Abrar warriach

Wasee said:


> Thanks dear, yes same CO  i have also send him mail today for update status and hope for golden reply


I wish you good luck but if you ask me , i would suggest you to do email on sunday night around 2: am so when they get in the office they have your email... i never do on weekend ... Best of Luck...:director:


----------



## SMShoaib

GoingDownUnder said:


> HI all. Emailing just to share my signature


added in the timeline sheet 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## kangroosman

SMShoaib said:


> added in the timeline sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


V good job dear for maintaining great repository of immigration data for PK applicants.


----------



## showib49

SMShoaib said:


> added in the timeline sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0



Please Shoaib also add my data as well . i dont know how can I put mine into sheet


----------



## opfian

showib49 said:


> Please Shoaib also add my data as well . i dont know how can I put mine into sheet


Did your Co asked for meds/pcc??


----------



## showib49

opfian said:


> Did your Co asked for meds/pcc??


No brother My CO didn't ask for medical and PCC. But when I ask my CO for my medical status then her replied that case is not yet ready and It will take around 17 months from the assessment. Afterward I just sit back and waiting for any change. But no luck so far.


----------



## opfian

showib49 said:


> No brother My CO didn't ask for medical and PCC. But when I ask my CO for my medical status then her replied that case is not yet ready and It will take around 17 months from the assessment. Afterward I just sit back and waiting for any change. But no luck so far.



Did your HR receive any verification call?


----------



## stariq178

there are 189 People who have been waiting since 15 Months after CO Assignment. And as someone already mentioned DIAC tries to close 75% of the cases within 18 Months of CO assignment , So i guess most of those 15 Month waiting will get lucky in next 3 Months.


----------



## Avatar82

stariq178 said:


> there are 189 People who have been waiting since 15 Months after CO Assignment. And as someone already mentioned DIAC tries to close 75% of the cases within 18 Months of CO assignment , So i guess most of those 15 Month waiting will get lucky in next 3 Months.


Insha Allah


----------



## showib49

opfian said:


> Did your HR receive any verification call?


No call received by HR department so far.


----------



## darian21

My timelines are mentioned below;

ACS 261111: 23-Apr-2013
IELTS: 08-Jun-2013
EOI: 01-Jul-2013
Lodged 189 online: 30-Jul-2013
Team 13 requested Form 80 and 1221: 14-Aug-2013
Form 80 submitted: 13-Sep-2013
Team 2 Case Officer assigned: 26-Sep-2013

It seems offshore Pakistanis have not yet been granted visas under 189 as per the excel spreadsheet attached in this forum. However in class 190 Pakistanis are being granted visas. 

I have not received a Medical or PCC call from CO. Is it time i should send her a reminder email?

I donot have immiaccount. Does having an immiaccount help in expediting the process ?

Thanks


----------



## SMShoaib

darian21 said:


> My timelines are mentioned below;
> 
> ACS 261111: 23-Apr-2013
> IELTS: 08-Jun-2013
> EOI: 01-Jul-2013
> Lodged 189 online: 30-Jul-2013
> Team 13 requested Form 80 and 1221: 14-Aug-2013
> Form 80 submitted: 13-Sep-2013
> Team 2 Case Officer assigned: 26-Sep-2013
> 
> It seems offshore Pakistanis have not yet been granted visas under 189 as per the excel spreadsheet attached in this forum. However in class 190 Pakistanis are being granted visas.
> 
> I have not received a Medical or PCC call from CO. Is it time i should send her a reminder email?
> 
> I donot have immiaccount. Does having an immiaccount help in expediting the process ?
> 
> Thanks



Welcome to the forum Bro.
Timeline added in the time sheet


----------



## SMShoaib

*GET TOGETHER*

I'm planning a get together dinner in Karachi. I request all the member especially from Karachi to participate in it.

Tentative Schedule is as under:
Date: 25-01-2014
Day: Saturday
Time: 9:00 pm


----------



## n3o

SMShoaib said:


> *GET TOGETHER*
> 
> I'm planning a get together dinner in Karachi. I request all the member especially from Karachi to participate in it.
> 
> Tentative Schedule is as under:
> Date: 25-01-2014
> Day: Saturday
> Time: 9:00 pm



Great please confirm venue


----------



## Waqarali20005

SMShoaib said:


> Most probably Shaheen Shunwari, Opposite Askari IV, Rashid Minhas Road as it is convenient for many people.
> All interested members please inbox me their names and mobile numbers


similiar events for islamabad based applicants should be held..


----------



## Abu_Yahya

SMShoaib said:


> *GET TOGETHER*
> 
> I'm planning a get together dinner in Karachi. I request all the member especially from Karachi to participate in it.
> 
> Tentative Schedule is as under:
> Date: 25-01-2014
> Day: Saturday
> Time: 9:00 pm


Great!
Would definitely join, If was in KHI....
Plz PM me your contact details, will see you guys when I get there inshaALLAH
Regards,


----------



## bhashmi

Posting two day late.
Got my grant on Friday :cheer2: . Details below.

Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from NSW SS)
Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug
CO: RF, Adelaide Team 02, 11th Oct
Grant: 17th Jan

Those members having CO, 'RF' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.

Wishing good luck for all members.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

bhashmi said:


> Posting two day late.
> Got my grant on Friday :cheer2: . Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from NSW SS)
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug
> CO: RF, Adelaide Team 02, 11th Oct
> Grant: 17th Jan
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RF' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.


Congrats Bro!
It seems 190s have a luck 
Regards,


----------



## Wasee

bhashmi said:


> Posting two day late.
> Got my grant on Friday :cheer2: . Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from NSW SS)
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug
> CO: RF, Adelaide Team 02, 11th Oct
> Grant: 17th Jan
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RF' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.



many congratulations 

Did you get any mail from CO with TRIM added in subject line ?


----------



## bhashmi

Wasee said:


> many congratulations
> 
> Did you get any mail from CO with TRIM added in subject line ?


Yes. I did. It was the last requirement from the CO which was the medical of my family.


----------



## msohaibkhan

bhashmi said:


> Posting two day late.
> Got my grant on Friday :cheer2: . Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from NSW SS)
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug
> CO: RF, Adelaide Team 02, 11th Oct
> Grant: 17th Jan
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RF' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.


Congrats brother


----------



## Waqarali20005

bhashmi said:


> Posting two day late.
> Got my grant on Friday :cheer2: . Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from NSW SS)
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug
> CO: RF, Adelaide Team 02, 11th Oct
> Grant: 17th Jan
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RF' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.


Congrats!


----------



## fabregas

bhashmi said:


> Posting two day late.
> Got my grant on Friday :cheer2: . Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from NSW SS)
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug
> CO: RF, Adelaide Team 02, 11th Oct
> Grant: 17th Jan
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RF' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.


Congrats bro..


----------



## bhashmi

Thank you all for the wishes. but the real game starts now.


----------



## opfian

bhashmi said:


> Posting two day late.
> Got my grant on Friday :cheer2: . Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from NSW SS)
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug
> CO: RF, Adelaide Team 02, 11th Oct
> Grant: 17th Jan
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RF' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.


Congrats!!!


----------



## muhammed.nauman

SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum Bro.
> Timeline added in the time sheet


Dear SMShoaib,

Could you also please add my timeline to the sheet.
Name: Nauman
Occupation	ICT Business Analyst
Visa Type:	189
Priority Group:	4
Team: 2

EOI: 23-Jul-2012
Visa Invitation: 15-Sep-2012 
GSM 189 (with PCC) Lodged: 29-Oct-2012 
Med: 14 Nov 2013 
CO Assigned: 29-Nov-2012 
Form 80 Submitted: 16-Dec-2012 
Grant : waiting


----------



## n3o

bhashmi said:


> Posting two day late.
> Got my grant on Friday :cheer2: . Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from NSW SS)
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug
> CO: RF, Adelaide Team 02, 11th Oct
> Grant: 17th Jan
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RF' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.


Best of luck for the real journey now and Congratulations. Please update your timeline in signature.


----------



## n3o

muhammed.nauman said:


> Dear SMShoaib,
> 
> Could you also please add my timeline to the sheet.
> Name: Nauman
> Occupation	ICT Business Analyst
> Visa Type:	189
> Priority Group:	4
> Team: 2
> 
> EOI: 23-Jul-2012
> Visa Invitation: 15-Sep-2012
> GSM 189 (with PCC) Lodged: 29-Oct-2012
> Med: 14 Nov 2013
> CO Assigned: 29-Nov-2012
> Form 80 Submitted: 16-Dec-2012
> Grant : waiting


Nauman,

For medical is it 14th Nov 2013 or 2012 ? Did you gets medical and PPC call yet from case officer? or you did it by yourself ?


----------



## stariq178

I have to ask this question again , But Has anyone who was requested for Information by GSM TEAM-13 has received PCC/Med call or Grant? 
I was asked to provide form 80 for the 3rd Time in October 2013 , those who were requested for Extra Info By Team-13 , is their case getting some Extra Delay?


----------



## IAA81

*Visa 190*

Hello,

I am a new member of this forum. I congrats all of those who got their grants.

I have a question for all members,

"Did your HR department or your boss receive any verification call or any email regarding your job verification by Aus Immig???"

Please reply. I am adding my timeline also. Please add my details on the spread sheet being maintained by our fellow.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa: 190| ICT - Proj Manager (WA) | Applied: 11/12/13 | PCC - FL | Meds: ?? | CO :?? | Grant:??


----------



## sikandarskhan

SMShoaib said:


> *GET TOGETHER*
> 
> I'm planning a get together dinner in Karachi. I request all the member especially from Karachi to participate in it.
> 
> Tentative Schedule is as under:
> Date: 25-01-2014
> Day: Saturday
> Time: 9:00 pm


Great! I am in too!


----------



## SMShoaib

muhammed.nauman said:


> Dear SMShoaib,
> Could you also please add my timeline to the sheet.


Timeline added in the time sheet 

Would you please share whether your CO asked for the medicals or you did it yourself.


----------



## ir.malik

Dear All

I have been a silent member mostly. Alhamdolillah I received grant today, applied for 190, I had 2 dependants, I had lived in 3 countries and also made a few corrections in my application using form 1023 (i think) 2 times. Please update my details in the excel file. I think I am one of those with biggest processing times for 190 in that excel file.


Timeline:

ANZSCO(262112)
ACS applied: 16 apr 12
ACS approved:5 Jun 12
IELTS: 9 Jun 12
Vic SS applied:9 Jun 12
EOI launched:Jul 7 12
Vic.SS.Approved:05 Sep 12
Invited to apply to DIAC:17 Sep 12
DIAC applied:10 oct 12
Documents requested by CO: 24 oct 12
Documents uploaded including meds and PCC: 22 nov 12 (Pak and UK PCC but not KSA)
Form 80 submitted: 8 dec 12
PCC from Pak for secondary applicant and my KSA PCC requested on: 30 dec
submitted all docs: 20 jan 14
Grant: 21 jan 14


Since there was no further communication over one year, I was enquiring about my status around monthly to CO (BK, team 2, Adelaide), but on 24 dec 13, I found out that my CO was changed (SB, team 2, Adelaide). Then after a week of my regular enquiry, he requested further docs and when I was able to provide (by yesterday), I got the grant today!

I got no calls/emails at any current or previous work places. 

The case officer can give you 3 months extra after your PCC expires provided all other requirements are complete and you can enter OZ by that date. Also the case officer can give you 6 months extra after your medicals expire provided you can enter by that date (as in my case).

I tried to be smart and did meds, pcc before asked. My advice, do it when requested: especially for Pak applicants as you dont know the processing time of application.

Nothing special coming to my mind right now; but this forum has been a great help! couldn't have done it without using help from different threads and guys from different parts of the world.

ir.malik


----------



## Waqarali20005

ir.malik said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have been a silent member mostly. Alhamdolillah I received grant today, applied for 190, I had 2 dependants, I had lived in 3 countries and also made a few corrections in my application using form 1023 (i think) 2 times. Please update my details in the excel file. I think I am one of those with biggest processing times for 190 in that excel file.
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO(262112)
> ACS applied: 16 apr 12
> ACS approved:5 Jun 12
> IELTS: 9 Jun 12
> Vic SS applied:9 Jun 12
> EOI launched:Jul 7 12
> Vic.SS.Approved:05 Sep 12
> Invited to apply to DIAC:17 Sep 12
> DIAC applied:10 oct 12
> Documents requested by CO: 24 oct 12
> Documents uploaded including meds and PCC: 22 nov 12 (Pak and UK PCC but not KSA)
> Form 80 submitted: 8 dec 12
> PCC from Pak for secondary applicant and my KSA PCC requested on: 30 dec
> submitted all docs: 20 jan 14
> Grant: 21 jan 14
> 
> 
> Since there was no further communication over one year, I was enquiring about my status around monthly to CO (BK, team 2, Adelaide), but on 24 dec 13, I found out that my CO was changed (SB, team 2, Adelaide). Then after a week of my regular enquiry, he requested further docs and when I was able to provide (by yesterday), I got the grant today!
> 
> I got no calls/emails at any current or previous work places.
> 
> The case officer can give you 3 months extra after your PCC expires provided all other requirements are complete and you can enter OZ by that date. Also the case officer can give you 6 months extra after your medicals expire provided you can enter by that date (as in my case).
> 
> I tried to be smart and did meds, pcc before asked. My advice, do it when requested: especially for Pak applicants as you dont know the processing time of application.
> 
> Nothing special coming to my mind right now; but this forum has been a great help! couldn't have done it without using help from different threads and guys from different parts of the world.
> 
> ir.malik


Congrats!


----------



## msohaibkhan

ir.malik said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have been a silent member mostly. Alhamdolillah I received grant today, applied for 190, I had 2 dependants, I had lived in 3 countries and also made a few corrections in my application using form 1023 (i think) 2 times. Please update my details in the excel file. I think I am one of those with biggest processing times for 190 in that excel file.
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO(262112)
> ACS applied: 16 apr 12
> ACS approved:5 Jun 12
> IELTS: 9 Jun 12
> Vic SS applied:9 Jun 12
> EOI launched:Jul 7 12
> Vic.SS.Approved:05 Sep 12
> Invited to apply to DIAC:17 Sep 12
> DIAC applied:10 oct 12
> Documents requested by CO: 24 oct 12
> Documents uploaded including meds and PCC: 22 nov 12 (Pak and UK PCC but not KSA)
> Form 80 submitted: 8 dec 12
> PCC from Pak for secondary applicant and my KSA PCC requested on: 30 dec
> submitted all docs: 20 jan 14
> Grant: 21 jan 14
> 
> 
> Since there was no further communication over one year, I was enquiring about my status around monthly to CO (BK, team 2, Adelaide), but on 24 dec 13, I found out that my CO was changed (SB, team 2, Adelaide). Then after a week of my regular enquiry, he requested further docs and when I was able to provide (by yesterday), I got the grant today!
> 
> I got no calls/emails at any current or previous work places.
> 
> The case officer can give you 3 months extra after your PCC expires provided all other requirements are complete and you can enter OZ by that date. Also the case officer can give you 6 months extra after your medicals expire provided you can enter by that date (as in my case).
> 
> I tried to be smart and did meds, pcc before asked. My advice, do it when requested: especially for Pak applicants as you dont know the processing time of application.
> 
> Nothing special coming to my mind right now; but this forum has been a great help! couldn't have done it without using help from different threads and guys from different parts of the world.
> 
> ir.malik


Congratulations and thanks for the handy advises. Appreciated


----------



## fabregas

ir.malik said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have been a silent member mostly. Alhamdolillah I received grant today, applied for 190, I had 2 dependants, I had lived in 3 countries and also made a few corrections in my application using form 1023 (i think) 2 times. Please update my details in the excel file. I think I am one of those with biggest processing times for 190 in that excel file.
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO(262112)
> ACS applied: 16 apr 12
> ACS approved:5 Jun 12
> IELTS: 9 Jun 12
> Vic SS applied:9 Jun 12
> EOI launched:Jul 7 12
> Vic.SS.Approved:05 Sep 12
> Invited to apply to DIAC:17 Sep 12
> DIAC applied:10 oct 12
> Documents requested by CO: 24 oct 12
> Documents uploaded including meds and PCC: 22 nov 12 (Pak and UK PCC but not KSA)
> Form 80 submitted: 8 dec 12
> PCC from Pak for secondary applicant and my KSA PCC requested on: 30 dec
> submitted all docs: 20 jan 14
> Grant: 21 jan 14
> 
> 
> Since there was no further communication over one year, I was enquiring about my status around monthly to CO (BK, team 2, Adelaide), but on 24 dec 13, I found out that my CO was changed (SB, team 2, Adelaide). Then after a week of my regular enquiry, he requested further docs and when I was able to provide (by yesterday), I got the grant today!
> 
> I got no calls/emails at any current or previous work places.
> 
> The case officer can give you 3 months extra after your PCC expires provided all other requirements are complete and you can enter OZ by that date. Also the case officer can give you 6 months extra after your medicals expire provided you can enter by that date (as in my case).
> 
> I tried to be smart and did meds, pcc before asked. My advice, do it when requested: especially for Pak applicants as you dont know the processing time of application.
> 
> Nothing special coming to my mind right now; but this forum has been a great help! couldn't have done it without using help from different threads and guys from different parts of the world.
> 
> ir.malik


Congrats Bro...


----------



## n3o

i am not able to visit page 869. is it happening with others too ?


----------



## muhammed.nauman

SMShoaib said:


> Timeline added in the time sheet
> 
> Would you please share whether your CO asked for the medicals or you did it yourself.


CO did not ask for medicals and PCC, I did myself and submitted the documents. PCCs along with the application and medicals right after.


----------



## muhammed.nauman

ir.malik said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have been a silent member mostly. Alhamdolillah I received grant today, applied for 190, I had 2 dependants, I had lived in 3 countries and also made a few corrections in my application using form 1023 (i think) 2 times. Please update my details in the excel file. I think I am one of those with biggest processing times for 190 in that excel file.
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO(262112)
> ACS applied: 16 apr 12
> ACS approved:5 Jun 12
> IELTS: 9 Jun 12
> Vic SS applied:9 Jun 12
> EOI launched:Jul 7 12
> Vic.SS.Approved:05 Sep 12
> Invited to apply to DIAC:17 Sep 12
> DIAC applied:10 oct 12
> Documents requested by CO: 24 oct 12
> Documents uploaded including meds and PCC: 22 nov 12 (Pak and UK PCC but not KSA)
> Form 80 submitted: 8 dec 12
> PCC from Pak for secondary applicant and my KSA PCC requested on: 30 dec
> submitted all docs: 20 jan 14
> Grant: 21 jan 14
> 
> 
> Since there was no further communication over one year, I was enquiring about my status around monthly to CO (BK, team 2, Adelaide), but on 24 dec 13, I found out that my CO was changed (SB, team 2, Adelaide). Then after a week of my regular enquiry, he requested further docs and when I was able to provide (by yesterday), I got the grant today!
> 
> I got no calls/emails at any current or previous work places.
> 
> The case officer can give you 3 months extra after your PCC expires provided all other requirements are complete and you can enter OZ by that date. Also the case officer can give you 6 months extra after your medicals expire provided you can enter by that date (as in my case).
> 
> I tried to be smart and did meds, pcc before asked. My advice, do it when requested: especially for Pak applicants as you dont know the processing time of application.
> 
> Nothing special coming to my mind right now; but this forum has been a great help! couldn't have done it without using help from different threads and guys from different parts of the world.
> 
> ir.malik


Wow, many congrats . Wait is over and now you can plan things as you want. MashAllah all the best, will catch up with you on chat. Nauman


----------



## Genie8

stariq178 said:


> I have to ask this question again , But Has anyone who was requested for Information by GSM TEAM-13 has received PCC/Med call or Grant?
> I was asked to provide form 80 for the 3rd Time in October 2013 , those who were requested for Extra Info By Team-13 , is their case getting some Extra Delay?


I was requested by Adelaide GSM Team 13 to provide form 80 and form 1221 (in Sep 2013). Team 13 does not process cases, rather, only ensures that all documents are in place for case officers... I had also front-loaded PCC and medicals were uploaded by IOM in Aug/Sep 2013. 

You should call DIBP and ask them to provide you details of your CO. Then contact them and explain that you've been asked for form 80 for the 3rd time... Hope that helps


----------



## Abu_Yahya

stariq178 said:


> I have to ask this question again , But Has anyone who was requested for Information by GSM TEAM-13 has received PCC/Med call or Grant?
> I was asked to provide form 80 for the 3rd Time in October 2013 , those who were requested for Extra Info By Team-13 , is their case getting some Extra Delay?



Hi stariq,
I was asked by Team 13 for forms 80 & 1221 on 27/Nov/13, which I sent on 17/12/13, I was again contacted by Team 13 on 18/01/14 for some clarifications related to residential address in Pak and in education history, which I sent yesterday.
I think Team 13 is collecting these information for SC, and once SC are cleared they refer the case to CO for PCC/Med.

Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

ir.malik said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have been a silent member mostly. Alhamdolillah I received grant today, applied for 190, I had 2 dependants, I had lived in 3 countries and also made a few corrections in my application using form 1023 (i think) 2 times. Please update my details in the excel file. I think I am one of those with biggest processing times for 190 in that excel file.
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO(262112)
> ACS applied: 16 apr 12
> ACS approved:5 Jun 12
> IELTS: 9 Jun 12
> Vic SS applied:9 Jun 12
> EOI launched:Jul 7 12
> Vic.SS.Approved:05 Sep 12
> Invited to apply to DIAC:17 Sep 12
> DIAC applied:10 oct 12
> Documents requested by CO: 24 oct 12
> Documents uploaded including meds and PCC: 22 nov 12 (Pak and UK PCC but not KSA)
> Form 80 submitted: 8 dec 12
> PCC from Pak for secondary applicant and my KSA PCC requested on: 30 dec
> submitted all docs: 20 jan 14
> Grant: 21 jan 14
> 
> 
> Since there was no further communication over one year, I was enquiring about my status around monthly to CO (BK, team 2, Adelaide), but on 24 dec 13, I found out that my CO was changed (SB, team 2, Adelaide). Then after a week of my regular enquiry, he requested further docs and when I was able to provide (by yesterday), I got the grant today!
> 
> I got no calls/emails at any current or previous work places.
> 
> The case officer can give you 3 months extra after your PCC expires provided all other requirements are complete and you can enter OZ by that date. Also the case officer can give you 6 months extra after your medicals expire provided you can enter by that date (as in my case).
> 
> I tried to be smart and did meds, pcc before asked. My advice, do it when requested: especially for Pak applicants as you dont know the processing time of application.
> 
> Nothing special coming to my mind right now; but this forum has been a great help! couldn't have done it without using help from different threads and guys from different parts of the world.
> 
> ir.malik


Congrats Bro!
Thanks for the advice! 
Regards,


----------



## stariq178

The Role of Team-13 is still not Clear to me. I was assigned CO in Aug-2012 , If My case is still Going through Security Clearance and they were not clear about my form 80 then what have they been doing for last 18 Months. Its Very strange.


----------



## bhashmi

ir.malik said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have been a silent member mostly. Alhamdolillah I received grant today, applied for 190, I had 2 dependants, I had lived in 3 countries and also made a few corrections in my application using form 1023 (i think) 2 times. Please update my details in the excel file. I think I am one of those with biggest processing times for 190 in that excel file.
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO(262112)
> ACS applied: 16 apr 12
> ACS approved:5 Jun 12
> IELTS: 9 Jun 12
> Vic SS applied:9 Jun 12
> EOI launched:Jul 7 12
> Vic.SS.Approved:05 Sep 12
> Invited to apply to DIAC:17 Sep 12
> DIAC applied:10 oct 12
> Documents requested by CO: 24 oct 12
> Documents uploaded including meds and PCC: 22 nov 12 (Pak and UK PCC but not KSA)
> Form 80 submitted: 8 dec 12
> PCC from Pak for secondary applicant and my KSA PCC requested on: 30 dec
> submitted all docs: 20 jan 14
> Grant: 21 jan 14
> 
> 
> Since there was no further communication over one year, I was enquiring about my status around monthly to CO (BK, team 2, Adelaide), but on 24 dec 13, I found out that my CO was changed (SB, team 2, Adelaide). Then after a week of my regular enquiry, he requested further docs and when I was able to provide (by yesterday), I got the grant today!
> 
> I got no calls/emails at any current or previous work places.
> 
> The case officer can give you 3 months extra after your PCC expires provided all other requirements are complete and you can enter OZ by that date. Also the case officer can give you 6 months extra after your medicals expire provided you can enter by that date (as in my case).
> 
> I tried to be smart and did meds, pcc before asked. My advice, do it when requested: especially for Pak applicants as you dont know the processing time of application.
> 
> Nothing special coming to my mind right now; but this forum has been a great help! couldn't have done it without using help from different threads and guys from different parts of the world.
> 
> ir.malik




Congrats. and best of luck for the future


----------



## mhk

gladiator007 said:


> No, it won't work as birth certificate. If you have lost the birth certificate then nothing to get worry, ask any of your relative / friend to visit union council of your birth and they will issue it after taking nominal fee.
> It will take only half an hour of his time.


i used my matric certificate and it works perfectly fine


----------



## ir.malik

Thanks guys..


----------



## Abrar warriach

bhashmi said:


> Posting two day late.
> Got my grant on Friday :cheer2: . Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from NSW SS)
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug
> CO: RF, Adelaide Team 02, 11th Oct
> Grant: 17th Jan
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RF' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.


congrats bro :clap2:


----------



## Jango911

ir.malik said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have been a silent member mostly. Alhamdolillah I received grant today, applied for 190, I had 2 dependants, I had lived in 3 countries and also made a few corrections in my application using form 1023 (i think) 2 times. Please update my details in the excel file. I think I am one of those with biggest processing times for 190 in that excel file.
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO(262112)
> ACS applied: 16 apr 12
> ACS approved:5 Jun 12
> IELTS: 9 Jun 12
> Vic SS applied:9 Jun 12
> EOI launched:Jul 7 12
> Vic.SS.Approved:05 Sep 12
> Invited to apply to DIAC:17 Sep 12
> DIAC applied:10 oct 12
> Documents requested by CO: 24 oct 12
> Documents uploaded including meds and PCC: 22 nov 12 (Pak and UK PCC but not KSA)
> Form 80 submitted: 8 dec 12
> PCC from Pak for secondary applicant and my KSA PCC requested on: 30 dec
> submitted all docs: 20 jan 14
> Grant: 21 jan 14
> 
> 
> Since there was no further communication over one year, I was enquiring about my status around monthly to CO (BK, team 2, Adelaide), but on 24 dec 13, I found out that my CO was changed (SB, team 2, Adelaide). Then after a week of my regular enquiry, he requested further docs and when I was able to provide (by yesterday), I got the grant today!
> 
> I got no calls/emails at any current or previous work places.
> 
> The case officer can give you 3 months extra after your PCC expires provided all other requirements are complete and you can enter OZ by that date. Also the case officer can give you 6 months extra after your medicals expire provided you can enter by that date (as in my case).
> 
> I tried to be smart and did meds, pcc before asked. My advice, do it when requested: especially for Pak applicants as you dont know the processing time of application.
> 
> Nothing special coming to my mind right now; but this forum has been a great help! couldn't have done it without using help from different threads and guys from different parts of the world.
> 
> ir.malik


Congrats MATE!!!


----------



## Jango911

bhashmi said:


> Posting two day late.
> Got my grant on Friday :cheer2: . Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from NSW SS)
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug
> CO: RF, Adelaide Team 02, 11th Oct
> Grant: 17th Jan
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RF' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.


Gr8 news ALL THE BEST MATE!!!


----------



## TV Buff

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi stariq,
> I was asked by Team 13 for forms 80 & 1221 on 27/Nov/13, which I sent on 17/12/13, I was again contacted by Team 13 on 18/01/14 for some clarifications related to residential address in Pak and in education history, which I sent yesterday.
> I think Team 13 is collecting these information for SC, and once SC are cleared they refer the case to CO for PCC/Med.
> 
> Regards,


Hey just curious, what sort of questions did they ask you regarding the education history and residential address?


----------



## Abu_Yahya

TV Buff said:


> Hey just curious, what sort of questions did they ask you regarding the education history and residential address?


Hi,

I mentioned two addresses on overlapping period (as I lived both places during that time). They asked me exact month wise details or alternately only one address where I lived throughout that period - I mentioned 1 main address.
Regarding education, they asked me about my last qualification whether it was diploma or certificate - I told them it was an Accounting Certification (CMA).

Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

M.Q said:


> Hello..
> In our case of 190, there wasnt any kind of varification. Neither by email, nor any call. But there are some cases where the varification was done.
> Just to be on safer side , Try to provide documents like ur payslips, your bank statement showing ur monthly salary transfer from ur company, plus other authentic docs like employment contract or other related to ur job nd company. Then there is lesser chance that they require further varification.
> Good luck to u



It is also advisable to upload business card for the person signing the reference letter so that if they need to verify it is handy to them.
Regards,


----------



## shahidyoyo

Salam everyone.i have applied fr 189 in sept 2012.today I have been contacted by team 13 and they have asked for form 80, 1221 and my CV.. Let's hope fr the best.


----------



## stariq178

I was contacted for form 80 in October 2012 and still waiting for PCC/Med and its almost February so on the Worst Side add 3-4 Months in your processing time , Team-13 is not a Good news..


----------



## shahidyoyo

Although Iam not worry hopeful about med and pcc call. But as far as I remember some people did get med call after about 2 or 3 months of team 13 contact. Let's see....


----------



## bhura

shahidyoyo said:


> Salam everyone.i have applied fr 189 in sept 2012.today I have been contacted by team 13 and they have asked for form 80, 1221 and my CV.. Let's hope fr the best.


Hi shahid 
In my opinion your sc are completed and you will get your grant very soon IA.
Could you please share your complete timeline as this would be a guideline for us and wish you all the best for speedy grant.
You are onshore applicant ? 
Regards


----------



## shahidyoyo

bhura said:


> Hi shahid
> In my opinion your sc are completed and you will get your grant very soon IA.
> Could you please share your complete timeline as this would be a guideline for us and wish you all the best for speedy grant.
> You are onshore applicant ?
> Regards


Hi. I hope we all get our grants in the next month or 2 IA. My timeline is as follows. 
EOi lodged:1 July 2012
Visa lodged 189: 25 sept 2012
Further info requested I think CO allocated:8 nov 2012
Contact by team 13: 21 jan 2014 asked form 80 , 1221 CV
PCc and med request:waiting


----------



## pakiapplicant123

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi. I hope we all get our grants in the next month or 2 IA. My timeline is as follows.
> EOi lodged:1 July 2012
> Visa lodged 189: 25 sept 2012
> Further info requested I think CO allocated:8 nov 2012
> Contact by team 13: 21 jan 2014 asked form 80 , 1221 CV
> PCc and med request:waiting


you had no progress in 2013?


----------



## pakiapplicant123

insanesanatic said:


> That's what I found about them.
> 
> Team 13 collates important client particulars and progresses Cap and Cease repayments, but does not assess visa applications or respond to status enquiries. Please note that team 13 is unable to reply to general enquiries, or if any enquiries are answered by the information contained in this automatic email response.
> 
> If they are undergoing the final checks then you can expect a grant in 2-4 weeks.
> 
> The other possibility is that they are going to start your SC in real which will take 1-2 months (as it takes for 190 applicants).
> 
> 189 has the least priority, that's why we have to wait long periods.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


why does 189 have least priority?


----------



## Sara82

Congratulations to all those members who have received their grants since I last logged on.

My CO asked me for my AFP (Austrlian Federal Police) certificate today. I had uploaded this when I'd applied, and the said certificate was dated 31-Aug-2012.

I'm guessing that's expired and hence the request.

Senior members, does that mean good news is imminent? :roll:


----------



## shahidyoyo

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi. I hope we all get our grants in the next month or 2 IA. My timeline is as follows.
> EOi lodged:1 July 2012
> Visa lodged 189: 25 sept 2012
> Further info requested I think CO allocated:8 nov 2012
> Contact by team 13: 21 jan 2014 asked form 80 , 1221 CV
> PCc and med request:waiting


Yes Bhura 
Iam an onshore applicant.


----------



## shahidyoyo

usman1984 said:


> you had no progress in 2013?


Yes...Absolutely no progress mate.
Although I contacted my co in May last year and he sent me the standard reply that ur application is still under sc.cannot give an exact timeframe fr your application to be finalized


----------



## SMShoaib

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi. I hope we all get our grants in the next month or 2 IA. My timeline is as follows.
> EOi lodged:1 July 2012
> Visa lodged 189: 25 sept 2012
> Further info requested I think CO allocated:8 nov 2012
> Contact by team 13: 21 jan 2014 asked form 80 , 1221 CV
> PCc and med request:waiting


Timeline added in the time sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## asad747

stariq178 said:


> I was contacted for form 80 in October 2012 and still waiting for PCC/Med and its almost February so on the Worst Side add 3-4 Months in your processing time , Team-13 is not a Good news..


Why you said Team 13 is NOT A GOOD NEWS ??? on which basis

btw i wonder why they ask for CV?? when form80 already has fields for current employment. Does Team13 also assess your occupation code again?


----------



## Gandhara

Hi guys,

Today received medicals request from CO. I read somewhere on this forum that if you receive medical request, this means that scrutiny of all other aspects of the application is complete. Is that true?

Cheers

G


----------



## SMShoaib

Gandhara said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today received medicals request from CO. I read somewhere on this forum that if you receive medical request, this means that scrutiny of all other aspects of the application is complete. Is that true?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> G


Since you are a 190 applicant therefore it is highly unlikely that your applicant went for lengthy security checks.
Congrats for your medical call and best of luck for your grant.


----------



## Jango911

*Shoaib Bhai*



SMShoaib said:


> Since you are a 190 applicant therefore it is highly unlikely that your applicant went for lengthy security checks.
> Congrats for your medical call and best of luck for your grant.


Salaam,

Sir kindly update my timelines in your sheet 

Appreciated 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## stariq178

asad747 said:


> Why you said Team 13 is NOT A GOOD NEWS ??? on which basis
> 
> btw i wonder why they ask for CV?? when form80 already has fields for current employment. Does Team13 also assess your occupation code again?


Well , It had been already 14 Months since CO Assignment when Team-13 Asked for Form 80 and CV in October 2013 , And its been almost 4 Months Since then and No news. So i can safely Assume that team 13 is not a good news


----------



## SMShoaib

Jango911 said:


> Salaam,
> 
> Sir kindly update my timelines in your sheet
> 
> Appreciated
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


done


----------



## Jango911

SMShoaib said:


> done


Bundles of thanks SMS :whoo:


----------



## san89

Can anyone rep to my query plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wasee

san89 said:


> Can anyone rep to my query plzzzzzzzzzz


My friend is going on this friday , he is not on this forum. tell me , i will discuss with him


----------



## Wasee

san89 said:


> Thank u wasee m in western aus now my husband is civil engineer we r on 489 visa so ve to stay in regionals for 2 years its been 9 months we r not able to find any job in his field no work is going on here n its very expensive we r planing to move to adelaide this july we just nedd guidance abt job situation n living there we r so worried


Check PM..


----------



## Wasee

san89 said:


> So when r u moving to adelaide


waiting for Visa Grant. check my signature


----------



## san89

You ve applied for which visa class


----------



## myja

Hi there

I recently traveled to my new homeland (Australia) under sub class 190 for validating my visa. Just wanted to share two important things with regards to planning your travel.

1. There is no need to get a visa label as I did not and faced no problem ( Karachi airport). Do take couple of extra copies of the grant letter for all your family members and yourself. Make sure that the airline guys (they normally do , but in case they forget) to stamp the letters 'OK to board' as you'll have to submitt it to the immigration authorities in Pakistan.

2. Our agent was kind enough to find us the cheapest flight fare. It was Cathay from Karachi to Bangkok and Qantas from Bangkok to Sydney. So do explore these. We got return ticket for a family of four (2 adults+ 2 Kids) for 290,000 PKR.

We had a stop over of eight hours in Bangkok, but luckily we reserved ourselves a double bed room at the Bangkok airport (4th floor). The charges are on hourly basis so for six hours we ended up paying around 11ooo PKR which was good given the fact that kids and us managed to get rest and freshen up before another eight hours journey.


----------



## Wasee

san89 said:


> you ve applied for which visa class


190


----------



## Wasee

san89 said:


> U ll get ur grant soon stay I hope u wont mind if I ll keep on asking u abt things regarding adelaide


sure, 
here is another link may be helpful for you and anyone who is planning for Adelaide....

Road so far in Adelaide
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/263801-road-so-far-adelaide.html


----------



## sikandarskhan

SMShoaib said:


> Timeline added in the time sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


Dear SMS,

Please add my timeline as well. Thanks

SSK


----------



## SMShoaib

sikandarskhan said:


> Dear SMS,
> 
> Please add my timeline as well. Thanks
> 
> SSK


already there in the list


----------



## sikandarskhan

SMShoaib said:


> already there in the list


Dear SMS,

Please also fill this:

Occupation INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER 233511
FORM 80 Date 1/Requested - 28 NOv 2013
FORM 80 Date 2/Submitted - 17 Dec 2013
Medical was Front loaded on - 05 Nov 2013


----------



## ali.sajid

*Visa Grant*

Dear All,

By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety but still long journey ahead.
I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.


----------



## pakiapplicant123

ali.sajid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety but still long journey ahead.
> I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.


whats your timeline and visa class?


----------



## ali.sajid

usman1984 said:


> whats your timeline and visa class?


Please see my signature for timeline


----------



## Waqarali20005

ali.sajid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety but still long journey ahead.
> I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.


Congrats, Masha Allah..


----------



## munda3021

Hi Guyz

Anyone have any information on timelines for partner visa subclass 309??

I submitted my wife's application in october 2013.. case officer was assigned and medicals done in december. Now waiting....

anyone with further information??


----------



## Genie8

ali.sajid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety but still long journey ahead.
> I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.


Great news man! Hope your move brings prosperity and happiness to you and your loved ones! :thumb::dance:


----------



## msohaibkhan

ali.sajid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety but still long journey ahead.
> I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.


Congratulations dude


----------



## muneer.t

Hi Guys

Going for a short visa validation trip in March. Is there anything I should be doing like Bank account, registration for medicare etc. I will be moving permanently after a year as i have planned for now.
Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Jango911

ali.sajid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety but still long journey ahead.
> I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.



Many congrats MATE!!!:hat:


----------



## ScorpKing

Still no 189 grants?


----------



## SMShoaib

ScorpKing said:


> Still no 189 grants?


Samper got his medical call and waiting for his grant. So now its matter of time when the medical calls start picking up.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GoingDownUnder

my medicals got finalsed on 21-JAN-2014.


----------



## SMShoaib

Looking at the current trend, medicals are taking around 3 weeks to finalized after uploading. Mine 1 week passed, 2 to go :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mhk

mine received by dibp on 7th jan 2014 goingdownunder and smshoaib, looks like we are in the same boat 



SMShoaib said:


> Looking at the current trend, medicals are taking around 3 weeks to finalized after uploading. Mine 1 week passed, 2 to go :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abu_Yahya

ali.sajid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety but still long journey ahead.
> I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.



MashaALLAH...That's pretty fast!
Congrats Bro & Good luck for challenges ahead!
Regards,


----------



## SMShoaib

mhk said:


> mine received by dibp on 7th jan 2014 goingdownunder and smshoaib, looks like we are in the same boat


what is your complete timeline bro. I've not seen you timeline in the time sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## sikandarskhan

SMShoaib said:


> what is your complete timeline bro. I've not seen you timeline in the time sheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


Dear SMS,

I was just reviewing ur superb sheet but 1 thing is alarming there are 42 cases of 189 and only 1 visa grant???? rest are still waiting or sheet not updated?


----------



## stariq178

sikandarskhan said:


> Dear SMS,
> 
> I was just reviewing ur superb sheet but 1 thing is alarming there are 42 cases of 189 and only 1 visa grant???? rest are still waiting or sheet not updated?


Bro , On the Safe Side 189 like 175 should take 15-18 Months to Process , If you have some plans decide accordingly


----------



## immi_aus

Dear senior

Kindly let me know which option I should tick in form 80.

I am applying for visa to tarvel to Australia as : migrant 

OR

I am applying in Australia For : Permanent residence .

thankyou.


----------



## bhura

immi_aus said:


> Dear senior
> 
> Kindly let me know which option I should tick in form 80.
> 
> I am applying for visa to tarvel to Australia as : migrant
> 
> OR
> 
> I am applying in Australia For : Permanent residence .
> 
> thankyou.


First option applying for visa to travel to Australia as migrant


----------



## lahori_Dude

My Meds/PCC were submitted 4 weeks ago, Still no update on on line portfolio or anything to show any progress. 



SMShoaib said:


> Looking at the current trend, medicals are taking around 3 weeks to finalized after uploading. Mine 1 week passed, 2 to go :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mhk

SMShoaib said:


> what is your complete timeline bro. I've not seen you timeline in the time sheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


Just updated my timelines in my signature...can u plz update my timeline in the google sheet? i dont seem to have rights to add data there


----------



## millinium_bug

Good News for 189 applicants 

According to my consultants page on FB, couple of 189 (female) applicant got their grants today. Theirs application dates were 04-11-2012 and 28-11-2012 respectively ........

So stay tuned and tight your seat belts ...... next turn might be yours InshAllah 

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## samper

Hi All, 

Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today

yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Thanks All of you

Regards
Samper


----------



## fabregas

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Congrats bro..


----------



## shahidyoyo

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Congrats ......jus had a question....did team 13 contact u for form 80


----------



## Waqarali20005

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Ma' Shaa Allah


----------



## samper

shahidyoyo said:


> Congrats ......jus had a question....did team 13 contact u for form 80


Yes they contact us for some rectification in Form 80

Regards


----------



## samper

Avatar82 said:


> Yay yay yay I am so happy 4 u as u r da 1st to get 189 Grant among and mostly importantly that we are near too



Thanks Bro 

Yes you are right

Regards
Samper


----------



## Wasee

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


many congratulations, what a big relief for all 189


----------



## Avatar82

Wasee said:


> many congratulations, what a big relief for all 189


So true


----------



## millinium_bug

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


I told you in my previous post na



> Good News for 189 applicants
> 
> According to my consultants page on FB, couple of 189 (female) applicant got their grants today. Theirs application dates were 04-11-2012 and 28-11-2012 respectively ........
> 
> So stay tuned and tight your seat belts ...... next turn might be yours InshAllah
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


So it was your turn Bro ...... Congrats  
and wish you all the best for the rest May Allah bless you more Ameen


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## GoingDownUnder

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Congrats and best of luck for future. when are you planning to move, where?


----------



## samper

millinium_bug said:


> I told you in my previous post na
> 
> 
> So it was your turn Bro ...... Congrats
> and wish you all the best for the rest May Allah bless you more Ameen
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


can you share that page link, waiting.


----------



## millinium_bug

samper said:


> can you share that page link, waiting.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Liverpool-Migration-Services/290992184295450


----------



## ali_jaff

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


What a brilliant news and relief to all 189 applicants. Masha allah so happy for you. Your grant is the first drop now the rain is to follow Insha Allah

Many congrats again bro and pray for the rest of us.


----------



## bhashmi

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper



Congrats..brother


----------



## msohaibkhan

immi_aus said:


> Dear senior
> 
> Kindly let me know which option I should tick in form 80.
> 
> I am applying for visa to tarvel to Australia as : migrant
> 
> OR
> 
> I am applying in Australia For : Permanent residence .
> 
> thankyou.


You should tick "Permanent Resident". Others may throw further light on that.


----------



## msohaibkhan

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


What a great news this is. You are the first authenticated and identified pakistani in the forum who has got 189 visa. You are a ray of hope for others. Stay blessed brother






*


----------



## Jango911

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Many Congrats MATE!!! :becky:


----------



## Jango911

msohaibkhan said:


> What a great news this is. You are the first authenticated and identified pakistani in the forum who has got 189 visa. You are a ray of hope for others. Stay blessed brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't worry . . . I know a couple of 189ners who have been granted a VISA lately :yo: so chillackxxx


----------



## SMShoaib

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


What a relief for 189 
Congratulation bro and all the best for your future.


----------



## bhura

Dear Samper,

Hartiest congratulations, we all were waiting for this and I wish you all the best for your future and best of luck to all friends waiting for their grants.
God bless all of you mates.

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## syeralia

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


conngrates mate pray for us also


----------



## SMShoaib

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Do you have any info when your SC started?


----------



## farhanghafoor

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


ALHAMDULLILA many congrats. some light at the end of the tunnel at last. It feels like every 189er got the grant. now we have a point of reference to calculate our own timelines. HURAAAAAAH:first:


----------



## Abu_Yahya

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Great News! MashaAllah 
Congrats Bro!
Regards,


----------



## RRSSB

Many congratulations to those who got visa.


----------



## Celley

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


OMG, Congratulationsssssssssssssssssss, soo happy to see first male 189 applicant getting his grant, feels like i have got mine  
Best of luck bro!


----------



## samper

SMShoaib said:


> Do you have any info when your SC started?


no man


----------



## GoingDownUnder

samper said:


> if ur application is 12 month old and your medical is done recently as my time line is showing or if you thing there is nothing else on ur side then contact your CO and ask what else, as I have done today morning and after one hour I got GOLDEN mail YA Allah Shukar.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Hi Samper, first of all many congratulations ...

can you please tell me about the details of your grant i.e. was your pcc valid for 6 months or 12 month. and what i the initial entry period DIBP have given to you? nd which team your case was allocated..?


----------



## samper

GoingDownUnder said:


> Hi Samper, first of all many congratulations ...
> 
> can you please tell me about the details of your grant i.e. was your pcc valid for 6 months or 12 month. and what i the initial entry period DIBP have given to you? nd which team your case was allocated..?


Entry Till December 2014


----------



## GoingDownUnder

and what about the pcc that was given to you.. is it valid for 6 months or 12 months?


----------



## samper

GoingDownUnder said:


> and what about the pcc that was given to you.. is it valid for 6 months or 12 months?



I don't know it is not mentioned on letter or your entry date is depend on your medical date 

Regards
Samper


----------



## GoingDownUnder

samper said:


> I don't know it is not mentioned on letter or your entry date is depend on your medical date
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Samper i am talking of the police clearance certificate that you obtained from local police station... On that letter it must be written 'the certificate is valid for ______ months'


----------



## Talha_

Guys, what are the processing time of 189 applicants from Pakistan ?


----------



## SMShoaib

*A volunteer needed to update the time sheet.*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Hiki

Hi .... Many many congratulations on your ... I m so much happy for you ... It feels like as if i have got my grant ... May u have a successful n happy life ... And may Allah give us our grant asap ...


----------



## opfian

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Weeeeeeeeeee ... Mubarakaan... I m so excited


----------



## showib49

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper



Congratulation Brother :whoo:


----------



## Prince Ali

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Congratulations


----------



## samper

insanesanatic said:


> Congratulations on getting the grant, it really is such a good news.
> 
> More 189 grants are on their way.
> 
> Btw, Samper, what is your team number?


It was team 4


----------



## christinajane55

hello guys, i also want to study in australia anybody can guide me about it, i am living in pakistan i belong to a christian family, is there any best university i just finished my fsc exams.


----------



## adila

Wow congratssssssss Samper

Wish u best of luck!!!!


----------



## lahori_Dude

I better send a status update enquiry to my Case Officer too as I have Team 4 as well and I took the Meds at Lahore just 3 days before yours. CO initials are MB. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



samper said:


> It was team 4


----------



## mhk

lahori_Dude said:


> I better send a status update enquiry to my Case Officer too as I have Team 4 as well and I took the Meds at Lahore just 3 days before yours. CO initials are MB. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I have got the same co brother


----------



## Leo_

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Congrats ... !!! goods news for all 189 applicants ... Good luck bro. 

Regards, 
Leo


----------



## msohaibkhan

SMShoaib said:


> *A volunteer needed to update the time sheet.*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


Brother why are u looking for volunteer, are u going to leave the forum??


----------



## adila

Any more 189 grants????
come on SMSShoaib...v r waiting to hear frm u now....


----------



## adila

SMSShoaib can u add me to the DB as well
subclass 189
ACS+ive Jan 2013
EOI Feb 2013
Applied Feb 2013
CO Assigned : April 2013
Co askd form 80 : April 2013
MED/PCC? waiting


----------



## muhammed.nauman

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Many congrats mate, that's a very good news for all 189 applicants. all the best


----------



## SMShoaib

GoingDownUnder said:


> Samper i am talking of the police clearance certificate that you obtained from local police station... On that letter it must be written 'the certificate is valid for ______ months'


In all pakistani PCC it is written 6 months. For DIBC, they don't consider the validity period rather they consider issue date. and initial entry date is calculated normally one year from the medical date or PCC date which ever come earlier. Some countries issue PCC for a validity of one year whereas some for three months so irrespective of the validity written on the PCC, DIBC consider one year from the issue date.


----------



## SMShoaib

adila said:


> SMSShoaib can u add me to the DB as well
> subclass 189
> ACS+ive Jan 2013
> EOI Feb 2013
> Applied Feb 2013
> CO Assigned : April 2013
> Co askd form 80 : April 2013
> MED/PCC? waiting


added


----------



## SMShoaib

msohaibkhan said:


> Brother why are u looking for volunteer, are u going to leave the forum??


I'm not leaving the forum but its time to shift the responsibility to some 189 applicant who is willing to do it


----------



## mhk

*PCC from ISB*



SMShoaib said:


> In all pakistani PCC it is written 6 months. For DIBC, they don't consider the validity period rather they consider issue date. and initial entry date is calculated normally one year from the medical date or PCC date which ever come earlier. Some countries issue PCC for a validity of one year whereas some for three months so irrespective of the validity written on the PCC, DIBC consider one year from the issue date.


validity for Islamabad PCC is 3 months


----------



## samper

aoa

Hi All

What is the best route we should adopt to travel and which airline is offering cheep fairs. Thanks in advance 

Samper


----------



## ssaifuddin

Deal All

Pakistani SSC (Matric) equivalent to what in Australia.
AQF Certificate III or IV or something else.

I need it to fill visa form. My wife is just matric

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## fadiexpart

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Alhamdulilah ...............very very good morning, this news is just wonderful.....


oh sorry i forgot to congrate you ...lol


mubrook brother....

cheers


----------



## showib49

fadiexpart said:


> Alhamdulilah ...............very very good morning, this news is just wonderful.....
> 
> 
> oh sorry i forgot to congrate you ...lol
> 
> 
> mubrook brother....
> 
> cheers


Hi dear,
Did your CO mention you about your Security Checks? You mentioned it in your timeline. My team is Team4 and I inquire about my case status in September and Co replied me that its in process. He did not discuss about Security Checks


----------



## fadiexpart

showib49 said:


> Hi dear,
> Did your CO mention you about your Security Checks? You mentioned it in your timeline. My team is Team4 and I inquire about my case status in September and Co replied me that its in process. He did not discuss about Security Checks




Co sent me first email on 5th December-2012 and in that she requested meds.... family meds (excluding my wife xray) completed on 12-12-12.

i requested a hold on file as we were expecting baby , so delay here till 24th of april

I sent birth certificate (may) and Passport (June) of new born and then she told me that now you will go through a External Routine check that can take 6 to 12 months


so email sent on 18th of June is telling me that you will go in security check now...

hope that information will answer your query.

Regards-fahad


----------



## Genie8

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Congrats Samper! Good to see some people from our country getting grant too.


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Family Sponsered EOI*

ExpertsI also Apply for 489 as Mechanical Engineer with 60 points

As per

16 Dec Results EOI invited upto 11 Dec with 60 cut-off points
13 jan Results EOI invited upto 11 jan with 65 cut-off points
27 jan Results Waiting---------------------

As i understand due to australian graduates and 1 mnth invitation gap between dec and january all 65 points got invite--

but i am worried abt yesterday night invitation round???

bcz i submitted EOI on 13 Dec....with 60 points

Occupational Ceiling 2040
Filled 890

Regards


----------



## zakinaeem

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Really happy for you bro! So you applied a couple of months after I did and got the grant. I on the other hand haven't even been asked for a PCC yet. Hmmphh, hope your grant is a beginning to exciting times for alot of us.

*Patient Zaki.. patience* I'm going back to my shell for now.


----------



## n3o

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Congratulations buddy


----------



## n3o

SMSShoaib can you please add me to the sheet


----------



## SMShoaib

n3o said:


> SMSShoaib can you please add me to the sheet


Added


----------



## SMShoaib

SMShoaib said:


> *A volunteer needed to update the time sheet.*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


Anyone?


----------



## n3o

SMShoaib said:


> Added


Thanks


----------



## Luqman

SMShoaib said:


> Anyone?


please add my details


----------



## Hiki

SMShoaib said:


> Anyone?


Oki i m up ! How will i do it ? Pm me


----------



## xubeynalym

No Silver mails to remaining 175/176 applicants. What could be the reason?

Oct-Dec 2013 were exciting months for us as we were witnessing lot of MED/PCC calls but Jan 2014 hasn't proven to be the same. I am anxious to know when this slow down will actually going to boost.

xubeynalym


----------



## stariq178

Yes , Unexpectedly January has been very slow Compared to November and December specially for 175/176 Applicants . For me 18 Months Timeline is approaching in few days but No Good news yet.


----------



## sultanshah

*Ielts*

Dear bros

I have applied for Engineers Australia skill assessment. I am giving Ielts test on 1 feb. If I get score less than 6 in any component then will the Engineers Australia refuse my case?...thnx


----------



## Waqar Hemani

samper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lo g brothers and sisters with the blessing of Allah our 189 Visa has been granted today
> 
> yaaaahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thanks All of you
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Congrats bro for breaking the ice. Look at the number of likes on ur post  but very well deserve. Anyways Good Luck to you for ur new life and Good luck to all those who are waiting like me


----------



## Jango911

sultanshah said:


> Dear bros
> 
> I have applied for Engineers Australia skill assessment. I am giving Ielts test on 1 feb. If I get score less than 6 in any component then will the Engineers Australia refuse my case?...thnx



Yes unfortunately, but you should have given the IELTs first in my opinion . . . anyways do not think on the low part , keep you r spirits high . . . All the best!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## millinium_bug

xubeynalym said:


> No Silver mails to remaining 175/176 applicants. What could be the reason?
> 
> Oct-Dec 2013 were exciting months for us as we were witnessing lot of MED/PCC calls but Jan 2014 hasn't proven to be the same. I am anxious to know when this slow down will actually going to boost.
> 
> xubeynalym


Yeah Brother in fact you r right ...... its almost 18 months after CO allocation in my case ..... and in April 2013 i had last correspondence with my CO. He asked me to submit my and my wife's birth certificates, wife's medium of instruction letter and my CV ...... and after that a long silence.


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## SMShoaib

xubeynalym said:


> No Silver mails to remaining 175/176 applicants. What could be the reason?
> 
> Oct-Dec 2013 were exciting months for us as we were witnessing lot of MED/PCC calls but Jan 2014 hasn't proven to be the same. I am anxious to know when this slow down will actually going to boost.
> 
> xubeynalym


In my opinion, it has already touched its high. Now only around 18 applicants are left and in Feb, I am expecting around 5 to 6 medical calls.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lahori_Dude

Dear All, I sent an email one month after my medicals inquiring the status update and my CO sent me a payment invoice for secondary applicant functional english requirement...What does that indicate?


----------



## n3o

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear All, I sent an email one month after my medicals inquiring the status update and my CO sent me a payment invoice for secondary applicant functional english requirement...What does that indicate?


pay the money and get the grant letter


----------



## GoingDownUnder

Alhamdullilah, 

Visa granted today.

VERY WARM thanks to all of the forum members, some of them are really helpful and active.


----------



## SMShoaib

GoingDownUnder said:


> Alhamdullilah,
> 
> Visa granted today.
> 
> VERY WARM thanks to all of the forum members, some of them are really helpful and active.


Congratulation Bro for your grant and all the best for your future :rofl:


----------



## n3o

GoingDownUnder said:


> Alhamdullilah,
> 
> Visa granted today.
> 
> VERY WARM thanks to all of the forum members, some of them are really helpful and active.


Congratulations buddy and best of luck for the future.


----------



## Jango911

GoingDownUnder said:


> Alhamdullilah,
> 
> Visa granted today.
> 
> VERY WARM thanks to all of the forum members, some of them are really helpful and active.


Gr8 news, All the best MATE!!!


----------



## Wasee

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear All, I sent an email one month after my medicals inquiring the status update and my CO sent me a payment invoice for secondary applicant functional english requirement...What does that indicate?


which document you have submitted to proof functional English requirement, if ielts then its a mistake by CO . if no ielts then you have to pay VAC2 or to share strong supporting document for functional English.


----------



## millinium_bug

SMShoaib said:


> In my opinion, it has already touched its high. Now only around 18 applicants are left and in Feb, I am expecting around 5 to 6 medical calls.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


I wish it could be the same as per your assumption 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug

GoingDownUnder said:


> Alhamdullilah,
> 
> Visa granted today.
> 
> VERY WARM thanks to all of the forum members, some of them are really helpful and active.


Congrats Bro


----------



## immi_aus

Dear All,

Hope you all are well.

Kindly let me know procedure of adding new born baby in my 189 application (lodge:4Dec 2013 and CO assigned:22Jan2014).Also inform me about fees for adding new born baby in application.

Many thanx in advance.


----------



## Abrar warriach

GoingDownUnder said:


> Alhamdullilah,
> 
> Visa granted today.
> 
> VERY WARM thanks to all of the forum members, some of them are really helpful and active.


Congrats Man ....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Luqman

immi_aus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Hope you all are well.
> 
> Kindly let me know procedure of adding new born baby in my 189 application (lodge:4Dec 2013 and CO assigned:22Jan2014).Also inform me about fees for adding new born baby in application.
> 
> Many thanx in advance.


If new born baby is born after you have lodged your visa application new born will be added free . just fill in " change in circumstances form " with passport and birth certificate and send it to your case officer. He will provide you with new baby's HAP ID.


----------



## SMShoaib

immi_aus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Hope you all are well.
> 
> Kindly let me know procedure of adding new born baby in my 189 application (lodge:4Dec 2013 and CO assigned:22Jan2014).Also inform me about fees for adding new born baby in application.
> 
> Many thanx in advance.



In my case, I dropped an e-mail to CO and asked the procedure. In return he sent me the required info. I suggest you to do the same


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

My wife is just matric.

for applying visa system is asking her education and following options are available.

I want to know Pakistani SSC (Matric) equivalent to what in Australia.
AQF Certificate III or IV or something else.

I need it to fill visa form

in the drop_down menu the options are

Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority
Advanced Diploma
Diploma
AQF Certificate IV
AQF Certificate III
Other Non AQF Accredation
Other

so what to select?

regards


----------



## immi_aus

SMShoaib said:


> In my case, I dropped an e-mail to CO and asked the procedure. In return he sent me the required info. I suggest you to do the same


Dear shoaib,

what was ur case officer response? what did he ask for?

Did u pay any fees?


----------



## immi_aus

Luqman said:


> If new born baby is born after you have lodged your visa application new born will be added free . just fill in " change in circumstances form " with passport and birth certificate and send it to your case officer. He will provide you with new baby's HAP ID.


Thanks for your quick response...


----------



## immi_aus

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> My wife is just matric.
> 
> for applying visa system is asking her education and following options are available.
> 
> I want to know Pakistani SSC (Matric) equivalent to what in Australia.
> AQF Certificate III or IV or something else.
> 
> I need it to fill visa form
> 
> in the drop_down menu the options are
> 
> Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority
> Advanced Diploma
> Diploma
> AQF Certificate IV
> AQF Certificate III
> Other Non AQF Accredation
> Other
> 
> so what to select?
> 
> regards




I selected other in my application and wrote Secondary school certificate because these all are higher qualifications after intermediate.


----------



## msohaibkhan

GoingDownUnder said:


> Alhamdullilah,
> 
> Visa granted today.
> 
> VERY WARM thanks to all of the forum members, some of them are really helpful and active.


Congrats brother


----------



## Prince Ali

GoingDownUnder said:


> Alhamdullilah,
> 
> Visa granted today.
> 
> VERY WARM thanks to all of the forum members, some of them are really helpful and active.


Congratulations


----------



## Abu_Yahya

GoingDownUnder said:


> Alhamdullilah,
> 
> Visa granted today.
> 
> VERY WARM thanks to all of the forum members, some of them are really helpful and active.


Congratulations!
Regards,


----------



## showib49

GoingDownUnder said:


> Alhamdullilah,
> 
> Visa granted today.
> 
> VERY WARM thanks to all of the forum members, some of them are really helpful and active.


Congratulation brother .


----------



## samper

SMShoaib said:


> In my opinion, it has already touched its high. Now only around 18 applicants are left and in Feb, I am expecting around 5 to 6 medical calls.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Secondary applicant have attend IELTS, that's why they are asking for coaching classes payment in Ausi 

Regards
Samper


----------



## SMShoaib

immi_aus said:


> Dear shoaib,
> 
> what was ur case officer response? what did he ask for?
> 
> Did u pay any fees?




He asked for the same documents as luqman mentioned. Since my case is too old to apply new fee structure therefore CO didn't ask for any additional fee.


----------



## fabregas

GoingDownUnder said:


> Alhamdullilah,
> 
> Visa granted today.
> 
> VERY WARM thanks to all of the forum members, some of them are really helpful and active.


Congrats bro..


----------



## Luqman

I don't know what's wrong with my application. Its been almost 4 months and still no grant.


----------



## mhaqs

Luqman said:


> If new born baby is born after you have lodged your visa application new born will be added free . just fill in " change in circumstances form " with passport and birth certificate and send it to your case officer. He will provide you with new baby's HAP ID.


When I needed to add my wife to my application, my CO told me that AAC (Additional Applicant Charge) will apply, although I lodged my application in 2013. I've already paid that. 

Anybody care to shed light on this please?


----------



## SMShoaib

mhaqs said:


> When I needed to add my wife to my application, my CO told me that AAC (Additional Applicant Charge) will apply, although I lodged my application in 2013. I've already paid that.
> 
> Anybody care to shed light on this please?


The rule of additional applicant started from first July 1, 2013. In my opinion, this rule must apply to all those applications which lodged after July 1, 2013 and there shouldn't be any additional charges for all those applications which lodged prior to July' 13 and the main applicant adding someone after July 13.
Have you asked the same to your CO before paying?


----------



## mhaqs

SMShoaib said:


> The rule of additional applicant started from first July 1, 2013. In my opinion, this rule must apply to all those applications which lodged after July 1, 2013 and there shouldn't be any additional charges for all those applications which lodged prior to July' 13 and the main applicant adding someone after July 13.
> Have you asked the same to your CO before paying?


I did. She insisted that AAC applies to you. After two email communications, I proceeded to add my partner and paid the required fee about a week ago. She's now a valid applicant.

Should I inquire about this from CO again? Any valid references I can quote to prove my point?


----------



## stariq178

mhaqs said:


> I did. She insisted that AAC applies to you. After two email communications, I proceeded to add my partner and paid the required fee about a week ago. She's now a valid applicant.
> 
> Should I inquire about this from CO again? Any valid references I can quote to prove my point?


that's the clarification which i got from my Agent. 

"All previous applicant need to pay additional fee for spouse or dependants if they include after 1st July 2013. However, increment does not implement on those who has already included their dependants with initial application."


----------



## SMShoaib

mhaqs said:


> I did. She insisted that AAC applies to you. After two email communications, I proceeded to add my partner and paid the required fee about a week ago. She's now a valid applicant.
> 
> Should I inquire about this from CO again? Any valid references I can quote to prove my point?


I'm come up with this link. This link clearly states that there shouldn't be any additional charge for adding newbie but it is silent about adding spouse.

Visa Application Charges – Exemptions


----------



## mhaqs

The department's website are void of FAQs. Anyhow, after some digging, I found this and stored it on my dropbox for anyone's reference:

https://db.tt/I8ZXlEfM

To make it short. The FAQ states that for some visa types like 189, for applicants prior to July 2013, you "have" to pay the AAC, "if" you add your partner "after" making a valid visa application. If the partner was added in the "original" application, then no charge applies. The charge does not apply for a "new born" while the case is under decision process.


----------



## Luqman

mhaqs said:


> I did. She insisted that AAC applies to you. After two email communications, I proceeded to add my partner and paid the required fee about a week ago. She's now a valid applicant.
> 
> Should I inquire about this from CO again? Any valid references I can quote to prove my point?


Visa fee for additional applicant definitely applies. Only a new born baby who is born after you have lodged visa is free to add. Your wife and any other kid born before visa lodge are required to pay additional applicant charges ( if you didn't include during lodge). 
I am very clear about this. My new born was added on December 16 FOC.


----------



## kashxpert

Hi Guys,

I applied for onshore partner visa 820/801 back in Jan 2012, I still don't even have a case officer. I contacted immigration their response is that "we are still waiting for external checks to be completed" 

My question is "is there anyone out there from Pakistan who has waited over 2 years for external checked to be completed?

Thanks heaps.


----------



## SMShoaib

kashxpert said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for onshore partner visa 820/801 back in Jan 2012, I still don't even have a case officer. I contacted immigration their response is that "we are still waiting for external checks to be completed"
> 
> My question is "is there anyone out there from Pakistan who has waited over 2 years for external checked to be completed?
> 
> Thanks heaps.


Would you please share your complete timeline with us in order to give you precise opinion.


----------



## SMShoaib

*Beware of Zarnab Consultant*

Some of my friends applied through Zarnab and all of them are complaining his unprofessional behavior and advices.
I request all the forum members to avoid this consultant and also help others to avoid him.


----------



## mhaqs

SMShoaib said:


> *Beware of Zarnab Consultant*
> 
> Some of my friends applied through Zarnab and all of them are complaining his unprofessional behavior and advices.
> I request all the forum members to avoid this consultant and also help others to avoid him.


Agreed. Two of my friends applied through Zarnab and they weren't of any help except upload documents. No point in paying so much money, if all they're going to do is upload documents and not give any advice.

My friends did get their NSW SS though but Zarnab had nothing to do with it. My friends had everything straightened out. I've given advice to them personally at times.


----------



## kashxpert

SMShoaib said:


> Would you please share your complete timeline with us in order to give you precise opinion.


Visa lodged: Jan 2012

immigration contacted for more info needed for external checks: Jan 2013

haven't heard back since.


----------



## omarau

Kostya said:


> Hi there!
> Not being a Pakistani (Russian by origin), but still being listed in the list maintained by SMShoaib
> 
> I'm glad to inform you that I received a grant notification letter for my 175th visa application this morning!
> 
> Basic details and timelines are the following:
> Category of visa: 175
> Occupation: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> Date of application: 28/06/2012 (Forms 80 and 1221 submitted at the same day).
> Meds and PCC Front loaded: 17/08/2012.
> CO allocated: 28/08/2012 (team 6).
> Start of external security checks: 05/10/2012.
> IGIS inquiry: July 2013 (asked to wait till January, 2014 until next enquiry).
> Grant: 17/12/2013.
> Must enter until 17/02/2014.
> 
> I applied for 190th visa too on 11/08/2012 (no news about it). The application was withdrawn today.
> 
> An interesting things are that my PCC has expired ~ 8 months ago (I had a new set, but nobody has asked about them). Meds expired on 17/08/2013.
> 
> Visa was granted without any prior signs - with extension of meds by 6 months and without necessity to provide new valid PCC.
> 
> Thanks a lot for support by many active members of this forum and I wish to everyone to get grants ASAP!!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Kostya



Congrats Kostya, finally you got it....see you soon in Sydney


----------



## Steyn

Wanted to know if anyone had opened his bank account with NAB from Pakistan and had transferred the money. 

Would appreciate if someone could brief
- how much they charge for money transfer
- how long it takes
- anything to be taken care of


----------



## AUSA

i opened with NAB when visited Oz.. transfer charges is 15Aud per transaction - 
bank to bank transfer take 2 to 3 days --


----------



## Steyn

AUSA said:


> i opened with NAB when visited Oz.. transfer charges is 15Aud per transaction -
> bank to bank transfer take 2 to 3 days --


Did you open your account online i.e. from Pakistan?

Besides, I'm planning to get the money transferred through either DollarEast or Wallstreet. Will there be any problem with it and what bank/ Account info will be required to be communicated to them

Lastly, is there any way to confirm from Pakistan if the money has been credited to the Oz account


----------



## stariq178

Reaching to almost End of this Month , which started with Lots of Promise , But Slowed on from 1st week Onwards , Not as many Grants as November and December 2013. Specially Annoying for 175/176 People who have been waiting for their calls for Long time.


----------



## xubeynalym

*175/176 Pending cases*



stariq178 said:


> Reaching to almost End of this Month , which started with Lots of Promise , But Slowed on from 1st week Onwards , Not as many Grants as November and December 2013. Specially Annoying for 175/176 People who have been waiting for their calls for Long time.


This indeed is really very sad but unfortunately, nothing can be done instead we wait patiently. However, I would be keen to know the reasons behind this slow down because this might help us build somewhat estimations.

My assumption based on SMShoaib’s timeline is that my security clearances will accomplish by Feb 15, 2014. Because SMShoaib’s security checks started Sep 2012 and mine in Oct 2012. Then his CO requests updated Form80 and further questions in Dec 2012, and same happened with my case in Jan 2013. Now his security clearance finished in Jan 2014 so I am expecting the similar output in my case by Feb 2014.

I may be wrong on my assumptions but this thing has certainly kept me hopeful. Thus, keep preparing up reasons and based on that, make new targets and anticipations. Believe me this helps you staying motivated.

So tell me, what reasons/estimations you make for your case.

xubeynalym


----------



## thinktank

Steyn said:


> Did you open your account online i.e. from Pakistan?
> 
> Besides, I'm planning to get the money transferred through either DollarEast or Wallstreet. Will there be any problem with it and what bank/ Account info will be required to be communicated to them
> 
> Lastly, is there any way to confirm from Pakistan if the money has been credited to the Oz account


When you open bank account online also register for online/internet banking. This will give you read only previlege to your account and you will be able to see when the money has been credited.


----------



## Steyn

thinktank said:


> When you open bank account online also register for online/internet banking. This will give you read only previlege to your account and you will be able to see when the money has been credited.


How long it took for you to get access to read-only internet banking, once you lodged the request?


----------



## thanthtooa

Hi all, 

We submitted our doc to acs in May - recvd a positive result in Sept with 6.6 yrs (as of may) and valid 2 yrs.
So, if counting the working experience , now additional 8 months more (as of Jan).

Meanwhile , I will submit the EOI once I got band 7 individual.

We will go with class 189.

Our case is as below.

Age - may 1983. - 30 points.

Eng - band 7 individual - 10 points.:fingerscrossed:

Qualification - Computer degree holder - 15 points.

Working experience - should we update to acs with 8 yrs experience aft working another more 9 more months ? 
Then I can claim my score to 8yrs exp - 15 points.

If yes, Where shud we update my working exp when i get 8 yrs working exp. 
At acs again or can we update in EOI filing ?

Or just try to get band 7 individual ?

Or shud I wait for the time till I get 8yrs working exp ?

Because my age will turn in 32 in 2015 may. 
So. Before 32 , my exp will be 8 yrs at oct or nov 2014.

Just worried that if anything make changes in July 2014, how will it be effected my applications ? 

Pls show me the way to go smooth.:fingerscrossed:

Appreciate your kind response. 

Ps. Our EOI paused in half way as my IELTS results not yet ready to go next level.



Regards, 
TTA


----------



## thinktank

Steyn said:


> How long it took for you to get access to read-only internet banking, once you lodged the request?


It takes about 2 weeks to get the account details and after that 2 more days to get the internet banking details.


----------



## GoingDownUnder

Hi All, After the grant now I have to think of validating Visas for me and my partner, and this leads to more and more questions 

if i go to Oz for a holiday to validate my and my partner visa in which I will remain there and partner will come back. what activities/procedures/registrations am I suppose to do?

Is it just entry and then exit from the next flight for my partner ?

what activities/procedures/registrations am I suppose to do for me as I am not coming back.


----------



## nuked

Hi All,

Coming back after a very long time, but with Good News. On the verge of my 3rd Month in Sydney, I have alhamdulillah signed on a Permanent Senior Analyst Programmer Role in Sydney! and on market rate salary! I wish all the aspiring migrants all the best, will share the processes as I get time.

Thank you all!


----------



## kashxpert

adila said:


> what about ur med?done?


They didn't ask for it but i submitted them in may 2013 with Police checks.


----------



## lahori_Dude

*190 Grant Notification*

Dear All,
With the blessing of ALLAH and best wished of sincere friends, I have been granted the GSM 190 visa today for WA. It has been a long ride and a nerve shaking wait. I want to thank this forum in general and SMShoaib in particular for his support. This forum will always be a good memory. May Allah bless you all with what is desired. “THE TOUGH PART STARTS NOW” 

PS: I was with Team 4 Adelaide.


----------



## Waqarali20005

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear All,
> With the blessing of ALLAH and best wished of sincere friends, I have been granted the GSM 190 visa today for WA. It has been a long ride and a nerve shaking wait. I want to thank this forum in general and SMShoaib in particular for his support. This forum will always be a good memory. May Allah bless you all with what is desired. “THE TOUGH PART STARTS NOW”
> 
> PS: I was with Team 4 Adelaide.


Congratulations brother, Masha Allah!


----------



## n3o

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear All,
> With the blessing of ALLAH and best wished of sincere friends, I have been granted the GSM 190 visa today for WA. It has been a long ride and a nerve shaking wait. I want to thank this forum in general and SMShoaib in particular for his support. This forum will always be a good memory. May Allah bless you all with what is desired. “THE TOUGH PART STARTS NOW”
> 
> PS: I was with Team 4 Adelaide.


Congratz dear...
what is your CO initial ? and do you have international travel history ?


----------



## millinium_bug

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear All,
> With the blessing of ALLAH and best wished of sincere friends, I have been granted the GSM 190 visa today for WA. It has been a long ride and a nerve shaking wait. I want to thank this forum in general and SMShoaib in particular for his support. This forum will always be a good memory. May Allah bless you all with what is desired. “THE TOUGH PART STARTS NOW”
> 
> PS: I was with Team 4 Adelaide.


Congrats Bro


----------



## SMShoaib

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear All,
> With the blessing of ALLAH and best wished of sincere friends, I have been granted the GSM 190 visa today for WA. It has been a long ride and a nerve shaking wait. I want to thank this forum in general and SMShoaib in particular for his support. This forum will always be a good memory. May Allah bless you all with what is desired. “THE TOUGH PART STARTS NOW”
> 
> PS: I was with Team 4 Adelaide.


Congratulation Bro for your grant and all the best for your future. The real journey is about to begin.


----------



## SMShoaib

nuked said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Coming back after a very long time, but with Good News. On the verge of my 3rd Month in Sydney, I have alhamdulillah signed on a Permanent Senior Analyst Programmer Role in Sydney! and on market rate salary! I wish all the aspiring migrants all the best, will share the processes as I get time.
> 
> Thank you all!


Congratulation bro for your field job
Your had work is paying now.
Best of luck for your future opportunities


----------



## Abrar warriach

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear All,
> With the blessing of ALLAH and best wished of sincere friends, I have been granted the GSM 190 visa today for WA. It has been a long ride and a nerve shaking wait. I want to thank this forum in general and SMShoaib in particular for his support. This forum will always be a good memory. May Allah bless you all with what is desired. “THE TOUGH PART STARTS NOW”
> 
> PS: I was with Team 4 Adelaide.


Congrats Bro .. wish you best of luck :wave::wave:


----------



## SMShoaib

syeralia said:


> SM shoib i couldn't find the link of Spread sheet u made can u plz send me


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Abrar warriach

mhaqs said:


> Agreed. Two of my friends applied through Zarnab and they weren't of any help except upload documents. No point in paying so much money, if all they're going to do is upload documents and not give any advice.
> 
> My friends did get their NSW SS though but Zarnab had nothing to do with it. My friends had everything straightened out. I've given advice to them personally at times.


I did not use ant consultant and i believe they are good for nothing.:bored::bored:


----------



## SMShoaib

Abrar warriach said:


> I did not use ant consultant and i believe they are good for nothing.:bored::bored:


In addition to your statement. Many of them are bad for most of the things. :gossip:


----------



## Abrar warriach

Has any one used IOM for ticketing and what benefits we can get from them.
.... I emailed them and received the following reply from them:

The approx. fare and baggage allowance is as below.

Adult: PKR 85000/- Check-in baggage allowance is 40 kgs with 07 kgs hand carry
Child (under 12): PKR 67000/- Check-in baggage allowance is 40 kgs with 07 kgs hand carry
Infant (under 2): PKR 16000/- Nil baggage allowance

Please share your thoughts..


----------



## xubeynalym

Abrar warriach said:


> Has any one used IOM for ticketing and what benefits we can get from them.
> Please share your thoughts..


Advantage I observed with IOM is the 40Kgs Baggage. Otherwise, if you're sure that your Baggage requirement is somewhere around 20Kg than Qantas shall be the option for you.

Second good thing about IOM is that their associations are generally with good airlines so the transit is not a tiring one.

Seniors/Others may give you better guidance but that's just my view to it.

xubeynalym


----------



## stariq178

xubeynalym said:


> This indeed is really very sad but unfortunately, nothing can be done instead we wait patiently. However, I would be keen to know the reasons behind this slow down because this might help us build somewhat estimations.
> 
> My assumption based on SMShoaib’s timeline is that my security clearances will accomplish by Feb 15, 2014. Because SMShoaib’s security checks started Sep 2012 and mine in Oct 2012. Then his CO requests updated Form80 and further questions in Dec 2012, and same happened with my case in Jan 2013. Now his security clearance finished in Jan 2014 so I am expecting the similar output in my case by Feb 2014.
> 
> I may be wrong on my assumptions but this thing has certainly kept me hopeful. Thus, keep preparing up reasons and based on that, make new targets and anticipations. Believe me this helps you staying motivated.
> 
> So tell me, what reasons/estimations you make for your case.
> 
> xubeynalym


 I was asked for Form 80 and CV for 3rd time in October 2013 , and its been almost 18 Months now since CO assignment , What i dont understand is If my security clearance was going on why they need form 80 Now.
Plus i have worked in 3 Foreign Countries and that might cause delay in security clearance as well.


----------



## adila

stariq178 said:


> I was asked for Form 80 and CV for 3rd time in October 2013 , and its been almost 18 Months now since CO assignment , What i dont understand is If my security clearance was going on why they need form 80 Now.
> Plus i have worked in 3 Foreign Countries and that might cause delay in security clearance as well.


thts right "I guess" beacuse i was told by my agent that if you've stayed in any othr country it takes loner :fingerscrossed: and hope for the best.. we all r waiting.......and praying for each other.


----------



## SMShoaib

stariq178 said:


> I was asked for Form 80 and CV for 3rd time in October 2013 , and its been almost 18 Months now since CO assignment , What i dont understand is If my security clearance was going on why they need form 80 Now.
> Plus i have worked in 3 Foreign Countries and that might cause delay in security clearance as well.


There are various factors which cause delay in SC. Some factors which observed from different forum feed backs are as follows:

1. Male 
2. Resident/Worked in HR countries.
3. Work in different countries.
4. Frequent International travels
5. Live in different locations of same country.
6. CO delayed to send file for SC without any reason.
7. Incomplete info shared while filling Form 80


----------



## Abu_Yahya

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear All,
> With the blessing of ALLAH and best wished of sincere friends, I have been granted the GSM 190 visa today for WA. It has been a long ride and a nerve shaking wait. I want to thank this forum in general and SMShoaib in particular for his support. This forum will always be a good memory. May Allah bless you all with what is desired. “THE TOUGH PART STARTS NOW”
> 
> PS: I was with Team 4 Adelaide.


AlhamduLILLAH!
Congrats Man and Good luck for future challenges!
Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

nuked said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Coming back after a very long time, but with Good News. On the verge of my 3rd Month in Sydney, I have alhamdulillah signed on a Permanent Senior Analyst Programmer Role in Sydney! and on market rate salary! I wish all the aspiring migrants all the best, will share the processes as I get time.
> 
> Thank you all!


Masha'ALLAH!
Regards,


----------



## xubeynalym

SMShoaib said:


> There are various factors which cause delay in SC. Some factors which observed from different forum feed backs are as follows:
> 
> 1. Male
> 2. Resident/Worked in HR countries.
> 3. Work in different countries.
> 4. Frequent International travels
> 5. Live in different locations of same country.
> 6. CO delayed to send file for SC without any reason.
> 7. Incomplete info shared while filling Form 80


I would also like to add one critical thing in the same list and that is the updates/changes to your personal info/details. Please refer to the "Personnel Security - Security clearance subjects guidelines" which is easily available once googled. It is a 13 page document and I would like you to refer page 1 of it which has a heading 'After Care'. That clearly says "If you change your personal circumstances the changes may affect your security clearance".

xubeynalym


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Dear All,

I am new to the forum. Good to hear so many people getting grants. 

Wish your help with some queries. What are the timelines for 189 visa for Pakistanis? I have currently applied for 190 with NSW and was lucky to be in time before closing. But if 189 timing is quicker I would want want to apply for that. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## millinium_bug

SMShoaib said:


> There are various factors which cause delay in SC. Some factors which observed from different forum feed backs are as follows:
> 
> 1. Male
> 2. Resident/Worked in HR countries.
> 3. Work in different countries.
> 4. Frequent International travels
> 5. Live in different locations of same country.
> 6. CO delayed to send file for SC without any reason.
> 7. Incomplete info shared while filling Form 80


In My case
1. Male (yes i am) 
2. Resident/Worked in HR countries. (Yes since last 10 years)
3. Work in different countries. (No)
4. Frequent International travels (No, just went for Umerah and had a short trip to dubai in May 2013)
5. Live in different locations of same country. (No, Paka Lahoria hun  )
6. CO delayed to send file for SC without any reason. (According to immi account referred since 14-07-2012 )
7. Incomplete info shared while filling Form 80 (Noway)


----------



## SMShoaib

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to the forum. Good to hear so many people getting grants.
> 
> Wish your help with some queries. What are the timelines for 189 visa for Pakistanis? I have currently applied for 190 with NSW and was lucky to be in time before closing. But if 189 timing is quicker I would want want to apply for that.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Welcome to the forum Bro.
Please review this updated sheet to get the answer of your query


----------



## SMShoaib

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to the forum. Good to hear so many people getting grants.
> 
> Wish your help with some queries. What are the timelines for 189 visa for Pakistanis? I have currently applied for 190 with NSW and was lucky to be in time before closing. But if 189 timing is quicker I would want want to apply for that.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Welcome to the forum Bro.
Please review this updated sheet to get the answer of your query 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## n3o

millinium_bug said:


> In My case
> 1. Male (yes i am)
> 2. Resident/Worked in HR countries. (Yes since last 10 years)
> 3. Work in different countries. (No)
> 4. Frequent International travels (No, just went for Umerah and had a short trip to dubai in May 2013)
> 5. Live in different locations of same country. (No, Paka Lahoria hun  )
> 6. CO delayed to send file for SC without any reason. (According to immi account referred since 14-07-2012 )
> 7. Incomplete info shared while filling Form 80 (Noway)


Where can i see the SC referred date in immi account ?


----------



## SMShoaib

millinium_bug said:


> In My case
> 1. Male (yes i am)
> 2. Resident/Worked in HR countries. (Yes since last 10 years)
> 3. Work in different countries. (No)
> 4. Frequent International travels (No, just went for Umerah and had a short trip to dubai in May 2013)
> 5. Live in different locations of same country. (No, Paka Lahoria hun  )
> 6. CO delayed to send file for SC without any reason. (According to immi account referred since 14-07-2012 )
> 7. Incomplete info shared while filling Form 80 (Noway)


Bro, as per your timeline, you submitted Form80 on 21-7-12, how come your SC started before that?


----------



## millinium_bug

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, as per your timeline, you submitted Form80 on 21-7-12, how come your SC started before that?


In fact it was 12-07-2012, on the next day of CO assignment .... its just typing mistake in my signatures  Thanks for the correction


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Waqarali20005

Invitation results for 27 Jan round are not out yet?


----------



## millinium_bug

n3o said:


> Where can i see the SC referred date in immi account ?


Bro,

https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

After logged in, under the section of Person 1 i have the following information

Document Type: Other
Description: Security Referral Application Form
Date received:	14/07/2012


----------



## SMShoaib

millinium_bug said:


> Bro,
> 
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> After logged in, under the section of Person 1 i have the following information
> 
> Document Type: Other
> Description: Security Referral Application Form
> Date received:	14/07/2012


Bro, please don't refer this document as start of SC. This is just an online document which automatically generated when you fill the online Security Referral application form. In my case, its date is 16-02-2012 (two days after my application submission) as I filled this form on 16-2-12 however my SC started in Sept 2012 as informed by CO.
I hope it will clear your concern


----------



## millinium_bug

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, please don't refer this document as start of SC. This is just an online document which automatically generated when you fill the online Security Referral application form. In my case, its date is 16-02-2012 (two days after my application submission) as I filled this form on 16-2-12 however my SC started in Sept 2012 as informed by CO.
> I hope it will clear your concern


thanks a lot for clarity and breaking my heart  .......... LOL


----------



## softhearted

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, please don't refer this document as start of SC. This is just an online document which automatically generated when you fill the online Security Referral application form. In my case, its date is 16-02-2012 (two days after my application submission) as I filled this form on 16-2-12 however my SC started in Sept 2012 as informed by CO.
> I hope it will clear your concern


Dear SMShoaib,
What is this document you guys are talking about? 
I never filled or uploaded such document. I hope I am not missing anything. 

Cheers


----------



## micalparkz

Hi,

Does anyone know how can we ascertain that my case officer has received the Medical and PCC submitted to him via email?

I submitted both of them via email to the CO (Team 34 Brisbane) on 27 Jan 2014. I then got an automatic reply saying thank you for contacting Team 34 Brisbane.

I can see in the signoffs for SMShoaib where he has a "received by DIBP" section.

I am unsure if we get any sort of correspondence from the CO confirming us of the receipt of mecial and pcc?

Thanks.

Regards,
Mun


----------



## SMShoaib

softhearted said:


> Dear SMShoaib,
> What is this document you guys are talking about?
> I never filled or uploaded such document. I hope I am not missing anything.
> 
> Cheers


Its an online document similar to form 80. It appears when you lodge your application. In my experience it does not make any difference whether you filled it or not. So sit back and relax


----------



## SMShoaib

micalparkz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how can we ascertain that my case officer has received the Medical and PCC submitted to him via email?
> 
> I submitted both of them via email to the CO (Team 34 Brisbane) on 27 Jan 2014. I then got an automatic reply saying thank you for contacting Team 34 Brisbane.
> 
> I can see in the signoffs for SMShoaib where he has a "received by DIBP" section.
> 
> I am unsure if we get any sort of correspondence from the CO confirming us of the receipt of mecial and pcc?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Mun


Bro, how can you submit your medicals via e-mail. It is suppose to be submitted by the hospital directly to the portal.
If you have immiaccount, you can monitor the status.


----------



## micalparkz

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, how can you submit your medicals via e-mail. It is suppose to be submitted by the hospital directly to the portal.
> If you have immiaccount, you can monitor the status.


Yes, you're right but what I meant was that alongside my PCC, I submitted the receipt of medical checkup (just as an extra piece of evidence that I have been through the process).

Do you know if I will ge an email from CO for the receipt of PCC and Medical Report (once the clinic submits it to CO)?

Thanks.


----------



## ahmedkhoja

SMShoaib said:


> Welcome to the forum Bro.
> Please review this updated sheet to get the answer of your query
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


Thanks. As per the sheet, it is better to stick with 190.


----------



## SMShoaib

micalparkz said:


> Yes, you're right but what I meant was that alongside my PCC, I submitted the receipt of medical checkup (just as an extra piece of evidence that I have been through the process).
> 
> Do you know if I will ge an email from CO for the receipt of PCC and Medical Report (once the clinic submits it to CO)?
> 
> Thanks.


Normally COs are not bound to acknowledge the receipt of documents. The auto degenerate email is the receipt.
You may create immiaccount to check the online status.


----------



## micalparkz

SMShoaib said:


> Normally COs are not bound to acknowledge the receipt of documents. The auto degenerate email is the receipt.
> You may create immiaccount to check the online status.


Thanks.

I do have immi account but it shows no correspondence at all. Even though CO had emailed me for the requested of PCC and Medical.


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Abrar warriach said:


> Has any one used IOM for ticketing and what benefits we can get from them.
> .... I emailed them and received the following reply from them:
> 
> The approx. fare and baggage allowance is as below.
> 
> Adult: PKR 85000/- Check-in baggage allowance is 40 kgs with 07 kgs hand carry
> Child (under 12): PKR 67000/- Check-in baggage allowance is 40 kgs with 07 kgs hand carry
> Infant (under 2): PKR 16000/- Nil baggage allowance
> 
> Please share your thoughts..


Dear Mr. Abrar,

I am just curious what is IOM you are checking for ticketing? Sorry to be asking but I am not aware of it and the prices seem good.

thanks


----------



## SMShoaib

micalparkz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I do have immi account but it shows no correspondence at all. Even though CO had emailed me for the requested of PCC and Medical.


try this link
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz


----------



## micalparkz

SMShoaib said:


> try this link
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz


Thanks, will have a look 

Can you please explain what do they following mean in your signoff:
Received by DIBP: 15-1-14; Finalized: Not yet

1) How did you find received by DIBP date and does that mean the received date of your medical?

2) Finalised - what finalisation does this refer to?


----------



## SMShoaib

micalparkz said:


> Thanks, will have a look
> 
> Can you please explain what do they following mean in your signoff:
> Received by DIBP: 15-1-14; Finalized: Not yet
> 
> 1) How did you find received by DIBP date and does that mean the received date of your medical?
> 
> 2) Finalised - what finalisation does this refer to?


When you have done your medicals, generally medical center takes around 3 working days to upload the medical. As soon as medical results are uploaded, in ImmiAccount it shows as Received by DIBP against each applicant's medical status. As soon as medical results are finalized, the link in ImmiAccount disappears while the link I just shared states that it is finalized. Nowadays it is taking around 3 weeks from the receive date to finalization.


----------



## samper

millinium_bug said:


> Good News for 189 applicants
> 
> According to my consultants page on FB, couple of 189 (female) applicant got their grants today. Theirs application dates were 04-11-2012 and 28-11-2012 respectively ........
> 
> So stay tuned and tight your seat belts ...... next turn might be yours InshAllah
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


hay millinium_bug can you plz share that FB page link thanks in advance

regards
Samper


----------



## Abrar warriach

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear Mr. Abrar,
> 
> I am just curious what is IOM you are checking for ticketing? Sorry to be asking but I am not aware of it and the prices seem good.
> 
> thanks


"You definitely can avail the concessional package offered by IOM. The fares which are mentioned in above mail are our special (concessional) fares for skilled migrants."


Pakistan - International Organization for Migration


----------



## Hiki

samper said:


> hay millinium_bug can you plz share that FB page link thanks in advance
> 
> regards
> Samper


Hey samper search in facebook the page . Liverpool migration services .


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Abrar warriach said:


> "You definitely can avail the concessional package offered by IOM. The fares which are mentioned in above mail are our special (concessional) fares for skilled migrants."
> 
> Pakistan - International Organization for Migration


Thanks sir


----------



## mhk

Abrar warriach said:


> Has any one used IOM for ticketing and what benefits we can get from them.
> .... I emailed them and received the following reply from them:
> 
> The approx. fare and baggage allowance is as below.
> 
> Adult: PKR 85000/- Check-in baggage allowance is 40 kgs with 07 kgs hand carry
> Child (under 12): PKR 67000/- Check-in baggage allowance is 40 kgs with 07 kgs hand carry
> Infant (under 2): PKR 16000/- Nil baggage allowance
> 
> Please share your thoughts..


Dear Abrar

Can you please share the name of the airline also? and the email address of IOM plz?


----------



## samper

Hiki said:


> Hey samper search in facebook the page . Liverpool migration services . Millenium bug is talking abt thz ...


Thanks

Regards
Samper


----------



## SMShoaib

*Summary of Medical Calls and Grants*

Month: January 2014
Visa Type: 175/176/189
Number of Medical Calls: 03
Number of Visa Grants: 13
Oldest CO assigned received Med Call: 06-08-2012
Newest CO assigned received Med Call: 26-08-2012
Oldest CO assigned still waiting for Med Call: 07-02-2012 (excluding FS sponsored applicants)
No. of applicants waiting for medical calls: 175/176/885 = 16; 176-FS = 02

Ref: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## n3o

SMShoaib said:


> Bro, please don't refer this document as start of SC. This is just an online document which automatically generated when you fill the online Security Referral application form. In my case, its date is 16-02-2012 (two days after my application submission) as I filled this form on 16-2-12 however my SC started in Sept 2012 as informed by CO.
> I hope it will clear your concern


Shoaib what is the Security Referral application form ? in my case i have not filled any such form and there is no such date of form available in my account.


----------



## SMShoaib

n3o said:


> Shoaib what is the Security Referral application form ? in my case i have not filled any such form and there is no such date of form available in my account.


I think it is not required in 189 applications


----------



## Guest

IOM Australia Site


----------



## Prince Ali

SMShoaib said:


> *Summary of Medical Calls and Grants*
> 
> Month: January 2014
> Visa Type: 175/176/189
> Number of Medical Calls: 03
> Number of Visa Grants: 13
> Oldest CO assigned received Med Call: 06-08-2012
> Newest CO assigned received Med Call: 26-08-2012
> Oldest CO assigned still waiting for Med Call: 07-02-2012 (excluding FS sponsored applicants)
> No. of applicants waiting for medical calls: 175/176/885 = 16; 176-FS = 02
> 
> Ref: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


Hello

I lodged 176 application instead of 175 in order to be eligible for priority processing. It has been more than 18 months since case officer allocation. 

I was expecting result in January 2014 but month passed quietly. I am among very few 175/175 applicants who are left. Now I am getting tired of waiting.


----------



## stariq178

Well the Only reason i applied for Aussie immi because it is the fasted way to passport around 4 years , Otherwise i would have gone to US on some arrangement and stayed there , No match of USA and Australia ofcourse, 
Unfortunately almost 2 years since Applying immigration and i am still in Pakistan . So Nothing much we can do. Its just bad luck


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

Brother how to update excel sheet for Pakistani applicant ?


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

SMShoaib said:


> When you have done your medicals, generally medical center takes around 3 working days to upload the medical. As soon as medical results are uploaded, in ImmiAccount it shows as Received by DIBP against each applicant's medical status. As soon as medical results are finalized, the link in ImmiAccount disappears while the link I just shared states that it is finalized. Nowadays it is taking around 3 weeks from the receive date to finalization.


brother can you please update my status in excel sheet ?


----------



## msohaibkhan

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Bismillah Walhamdulillah Was Salaatu Was Salaam 'ala Rasulillah
> 
> As-Salaam Alaikum Wa-Rahmatullahi Wa-Barakatuhu.
> 
> I got grant notification today with the blessing and mercy of ALLAH(SWT).
> 
> A big thanks to this forum and best wishes and duas for other brothers and sisters.


<snip> Congratulations brother


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

AUSA said:


> yes i travelled from Dubai to Sydney via Etihad airways - during my ticket booking i called Emirates and Etihad both and they confirmed they aware about online visa for australia and grant letter will be enough for their verification - no problem with visa label - we are family of 3 and i feel it's not very reasonable to spend 1500+ aed when there is no need for it - but again u know better ur situation and decide accordingly.
> thanks
> BR


I can't access my visa on vevo. I got my grant today 31 jan 2014. please guide me. <snip>


----------



## Abrar warriach

alhumrashid_chem said:


> I can't access my visa on vevo. I got my grant today 31 jan 2014. please guide me. jazak ALLAH


Congrats bro for the grant...
Just give it coupe of days mine was shown the very next day...


----------



## n3o

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Bismillah Walhamdulillah Was Salaatu Was Salaam 'ala Rasulillah
> 
> As-Salaam Alaikum Wa-Rahmatullahi Wa-Barakatuhu.
> 
> I got grant notification today with the blessing and mercy of ALLAH(SWT).
> 
> A big thanks to this forum and best wishes and duas for other brothers and sisters.


congratulations buddy. please share your timeline


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

n3o said:


> congratulations buddy. please share your timeline


<snip> Now I am looking for brothers living in Perth.


----------



## SMShoaib

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Bismillah Walhamdulillah Was Salaatu Was Salaam 'ala Rasulillah
> 
> As-Salaam Alaikum Wa-Rahmatullahi Wa-Barakatuhu.
> 
> I got grant notification today with the blessing and mercy of ALLAH(SWT).
> 
> A big thanks to this forum and best wishes and duas for other brothers and sisters.


Congratulation Bro for your grant and all the best for your future. Finally you managed to get the PCC of your spouse from UAE! if i am not mistaken

What is your initial entry date?



alhumrashid_chem said:


> Brother how to update excel sheet for Pakistani applicant ?





alhumrashid_chem said:


> brother can you please update my status in excel sheet ?


Timeline updated in the time sheet.


----------



## micalparkz

SMShoaib said:


> When you have done your medicals, generally medical center takes around 3 working days to upload the medical. As soon as medical results are uploaded, in ImmiAccount it shows as Received by DIBP against each applicant's medical status. As soon as medical results are finalized, the link in ImmiAccount disappears while the link I just shared states that it is finalized. Nowadays it is taking around 3 weeks from the receive date to finalization.



I did my medicals on 23/01/2013, however my ImmiAccount still says its progress is "requested".

What could be the reason please?


----------



## SMShoaib

micalparkz said:


> I did my medicals on 23/01/2013, however my ImmiAccount still says its progress is "requested".
> 
> What could be the reason please?


Have you checked this link? what's the status?
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz


----------



## micalparkz

SMShoaib said:


> Have you checked this link? what's the status?
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz


It says the service is temporarity unavailable, please try again later.


----------



## thinktank

stariq178 said:


> Well the Only reason i applied for Aussie immi because it is the fasted way to passport around 4 years , Otherwise i would have gone to US on some arrangement and stayed there , No match of USA and Australia ofcourse,
> Unfortunately almost 2 years since Applying immigration and i am still in Pakistan . So Nothing much we can do. Its just bad luck


You could have applied and gone to US or gone to US and applied from there. 

Seems like not very good planning or anticipation at your end. Everyone knows it takes around 2 years. Can't just blame luck here.


----------



## damilo

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Bismillah Walhamdulillah Was Salaatu Was Salaam 'ala Rasulillah
> 
> As-Salaam Alaikum Wa-Rahmatullahi Wa-Barakatuhu.
> 
> I got grant notification today with the blessing and mercy of ALLAH(SWT).
> 
> A big thanks to this forum and best wishes and duas for other brothers and sisters.


<snip> 1 wish you a very bright future there.


----------



## coolkhu

alhumrashid_chem said:


> I can't access my visa on vevo. I got my grant today 31 jan 2014. please guide me. jazak ALLAH


first of all congrates, what are you entering in VEVO. try grant number which is on grant letter, I hope it will work


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

coolkhu said:


> first of all congrates, what are you entering in VEVO. try grant number which is on grant letter, I hope it will work


It works brother. <snip>


----------



## micalparkz

*initial entry date*

Can someone please comprehend "initial entry date" for me?

Is it the earliest date you should enter Aus or is it the latest date? To make it straightforward, can one enter Aus before the initial entry date?

Thanks.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

micalparkz said:


> Can someone please comprehend "initial entry date" for me?
> 
> Is it the earliest date you should enter Aus or is it the latest date? To make it straightforward, can one enter Aus before the initial entry date?
> 
> Thanks.


you can enter any time before initial entry date.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

We have been granted 190 visa by WA. We are planning to first land in Australia to activate our visas (mine, my wife's and our son's). 

I have some of questions before we move. 
1. Is there any restriction/requirement to stay for a certain number of days when we arrive for the first time? (We plan to stay for 4 to 5 days and come back to our home country and only I will be flying back later on sometime at the end of the year). 

2.Is it compulsory to first land in sponsored state ?

3. Most importantly, although I have been granted based on my skill, do I have the freedom to look for jobs outside of my profession. For example I am interested in teaching rather than IT?


----------



## micalparkz

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Yes brother. it was very painful time, but finally with the blessing of ALLAH(SWT) I managed to get it. ALHUMDULILLAH. My initial entry date is very near. Its 15th may 2014. Brother do you know someone moved to Perth ? Jazak ALLAH KHAIRAN KATHIRA


Belated congrats and good luck for the future.

When was the case officer assigned to you and medical done?


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

micalparkz said:


> Belated congrats and good luck for the future.
> 
> When was the case officer assigned to you and medical done?


case officer allocation in the first week of may 2013 and medical done at the end of May 2013.


----------



## micalparkz

alhumrashid_chem said:


> We have been granted 190 visa by WA. We are planning to first land in Australia to activate our visas (mine, my wife's and our son's).
> 
> I have some of questions before we move.
> 1. Is there any restriction/requirement to stay for a certain number of days when we arrive for the first time? (We plan to stay for 4 to 5 days and come back to our home country and only I will be flying back later on sometime at the end of the year).
> 
> 2.Is it compulsory to first land in sponsored state ?
> 
> 3. Most importantly, although I have been granted based on my skill, do I have the freedom to look for jobs outside of my profession. For example I am interested in teaching rather than IT?



1. I will pass
2. No, I don't think so. I once asked NSW Gov't and they said they "expect" you to work and live in NSW. I will pass for confirmation.
3. Yes, you have absolute freedom. My consultant friend said, a chartered accountant can even do a taxi !

Good luck


----------



## lahori_Dude

Dear Friends, 
I am travelling to Perth in first week of March. Can anyone help me there with regard to accommodation. I have no connections there and would need a place to stay. Any sort of help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## GoingDownUnder

alhumrashid_chem said:


> you can enter any time before initial entry date.


What are the requirements to be met , to fulfill initial entry.

If me just land in australia and then come back very next day without and centrelink/ medicare registrations. will it suffice my Initial Entry requirement?


----------



## GoingDownUnder

msohaibkhan said:


> Visa label is not needed for Pakistanis and grant letter is enough for the purpose. However, if you like the visa to be reflected in your passport, then go for the label.


What is the process of getting visa labelled on passport?


----------



## SMShoaib

alhumrashid_chem said:


> We have been granted 190 visa by WA. We are planning to first land in Australia to activate our visas (mine, my wife's and our son's).
> 
> I have some of questions before we move.
> 1. Is there any restriction/requirement to stay for a certain number of days when we arrive for the first time? (We plan to stay for 4 to 5 days and come back to our home country and only I will be flying back later on sometime at the end of the year).
> 
> 2.Is it compulsory to first land in sponsored state ?
> 
> 3. Most importantly, although I have been granted based on my skill, do I have the freedom to look for jobs outside of my profession. For example I am interested in teaching rather than IT?


1. No, you may come back in first available flight 
2. No,
3. You can do any job.


----------



## samper

lahori_Dude said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am travelling to Perth in first week of March. Can anyone help me there with regard to accommodation. I have no connections there and would need a place to stay. Any sort of help will be highly appreciated.


Congratulation man for your grant. let me know which Air line you are trying for travel and which one is cheep with reference to cost.

Regards
Samper


----------



## lahori_Dude

Thai Air is the cheapest so far. Rs.77,000 from Lahore to Perth. The day I get a place reserved to stay, I am flying out. When r u planning to leave?



samper said:


> Congratulation man for your grant. let me know which Air line you are trying for travel and which one is cheep with reference to cost.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


----------



## samper

lahori_Dude said:


> Thai Air is the cheapest so far. Rs.77,000 from Lahore to Perth. The day I get a place reserved to stay, I am flying out. When r u planning to leave?


I am planning withing 5 - 6 months with family

Regards
Samper


----------



## Luqman

alhumrashid_chem said:


> alhumdulillah congrats brother. when r u travelling ?


Man you applied 190 on 7/4/2013 and grant on 31/1/2014. I heard Visa 190 doesn't take longer than 6 months. what made your grant so late ?


----------



## Waqarali20005

*Good migrations: Avoiding mistakes when you relocate*

I was reading an article at BBC - Capital - Good migrations: Avoiding mistakes when you relocate

I thought i t would be good if i share extracts of the article with those who have been granted visas so that they can prepare themselves mentally.

according to the article,

In Australia, they want to see everything that you’ve ever done and don’t care if it’s five pages long stretching back 15 years,” wrote *Spraggett*, a change management consultant, in an email to Career Coach.

She also realised the interview process in Australia might be painfully slow ― five or six rounds of interviews are not uncommon.

in some countries, such as Australia, non-local experience can be viewed as suspect. “Try to get somebody local to put in a good word for you,” she wrote.


----------



## msvayani

lahori_Dude said:


> Thai Air is the cheapest so far. Rs.77,000 from Lahore to Perth. The day I get a place reserved to stay, I am flying out. When r u planning to leave?


Check Qantas Airlines. I booked my one-way tickets from Karachi to Sydney for Rs. 44,630/- recently.


----------



## samper

msvayani said:


> Check Qantas Airlines. I booked my one-way tickets from Karachi to Sydney for Rs. 44,630/- recently.


Does Qantas and PIA have any contract for flights from Pakistan to Australia ?

Regards
Samper


----------



## xubeynalym

175/176 remaining applicants,

Feb 2014 has started, let's pray and hope that things would be much in favour.

Just like Oct/Nov 2013, where approximately 10-12 MED/PCC calls were given, I am hoping that this month turns out to be the same.

Back of the mind, I have a feeling that DIBP would also be hoping to finish the pending cases before the end of first quarter. Condition they normally discuss the application statuses in the quarterly reports.

Fingers crossed

xubeynalym


----------



## msvayani

samper said:


> Does Qantas and PIA have any contract for flights from Pakistan to Australia ?
> 
> Regards
> Samper


You go from Karachi to Bangkok via Cathay Airways and Bangkok to Sydney via Qantas.


----------



## Black Eagle

I have been through almost all pages of Immigration Australia website, no where is it mentioned that you need *12 months* of relevant experience in the past *24 months* prior to submission of EOI. But some of the consultants I have been to, told me that, as I lack relevant professional experience in Engineering, I cannot move for EA assessment. How true is that ?

*P.S.* My bachelor qualification is that of an Electronics engineer but my current job is loosely related to ICT/Administration.


----------



## msvayani

msvayani said:


> You go from Karachi to Bangkok via Cathay Airways and Bangkok to Sydney via Qantas.


*Full Details here: Copy-Paste from SMShoaib post dated 5-12-2013*

*Ticket Price*
One Way Ticket Price Karachi to Perth: 43550
Return Ticket Price Karachi to Perth: 72370
Route: Karachi-Bangkok-Sydney-Perth

One Way Ticket Price Karachi to Sydney: 45000
Return Ticket Price Karachi to Sydney: 73465
Route: Karachi-Bangkok-Sydney
Return Ticket is valid for one year

*Itinerary*
Karachi Departure: 0035
Bangkok Arrival: 0715
Bangkok Departure: 1715
Sydney Arrival: 0620
Sydney Departure: 1010
Perth Arrival: 1210
(All timings are local timings)

*Weekly Departure Schedule*
Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday

*Airline*
Karachi to Bangkok: Cathay Pacific
Bangkok to Sydney to Perth: Qantas

*Weight*
Luggage: 23 kg
Hand Carry: 7 kg

*Other Features*
- Muslim Meal is available on request in all flights
- Date change option available so one can Visit Thailand either from Karachi to Sydney or Sydney to Karachi if he has Thailand Visit visa. Qantas will charge around 4000/- for date changing

Qantas Office Contact No. 021-35683737


----------



## Abrar warriach

msvayani said:


> You go from Karachi to Bangkok via Cathay Airways and Bangkok to Sydney via Qantas.


Any idea about container booking, i heard it cost PKR 40,000 for 10 tons... Is it true?


----------



## msvayani

Abrar warriach said:


> Any idea about container booking, i heard it cost PKR 40,000 for 10 tons... Is it true?


I got the following quote for a 20-fit Container from Karachi to Sydney:

USD1400 + (Rs 45000 additional charges)
Duration: 40-45 days


----------



## shahri

*Money Transfer Advice*

AN ADVICE ABOUT MONEY TRANSFER + Airline Tickets
AoA All,
An imp advice about money transfer is that, first time immgrant can open account online in any Aus bank. NAB, RBA etc. Cheapest money transfer is that you open a USD account in any pak bank and send a TT to you Aus bank a.c becasue all International TT are done in USD.
Be careful that you Aus account hsould be in USD not AUS$ else bank will give you pathetic conversion rate. USD to USD TT costs only 15$ in Pak. Later as per needs you can withdraw USD in Australia and convert form local market there into AUD to get good rates.
Take return tickets with 1 year validity as these are alwasy cheaper, later if you plan not to return any time sooner you can encash return part. Reverse is not true
Regards,
Shahzad


----------



## SMShoaib

msvayani said:


> I got the following quote for a 20-fit Container from Karachi to Sydney:
> 
> USD1400 + (Rs 45000 additional charges)
> Duration: 40-45 days


Really informative. Is this door to door or port to port?


----------



## stariq178

xubeynalym said:


> 175/176 remaining applicants,
> 
> Feb 2014 has started, let's pray and hope that things would be much in favour.
> 
> Just like Oct/Nov 2013, where approximately 10-12 MED/PCC calls were given, I am hoping that this month turns out to be the same.
> 
> Back of the mind, I have a feeling that DIBP would also be hoping to finish the pending cases before the end of first quarter. Condition they normally discuss the application statuses in the quarterly reports.
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> xubeynalym


I think Most of us have completed their 18 Months after CO assignment where 75% of the cases need to be completed....So i am not really Hopeful...it could be any time.....sooner or later...


----------



## thinktank

shahri said:


> AN ADVICE ABOUT MONEY TRANSFER + Airline Tickets
> AoA All,
> An imp advice about money transfer is that, first time immgrant can open account online in any Aus bank. NAB, RBA etc. Cheapest money transfer is that you open a USD account in any pak bank and send a TT to you Aus bank a.c becasue all International TT are done in USD.
> Be careful that you Aus account hsould be in USD not AUS$ else bank will give you pathetic conversion rate. USD to USD TT costs only 15$ in Pak. Later as per needs you can withdraw USD in Australia and convert form local market there into AUD to get good rates.
> Take return tickets with 1 year validity as these are alwasy cheaper, later if you plan not to return any time sooner you can encash return part. Reverse is not true
> Regards,
> Shahzad


Have you opened an USD account in NAB or any other bank from overseas?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Why 175 people are still not getting medical requests or grants ??? When will 189 start getting medical requests properly? :/:/:/:/:/


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

SMShoaib said:


> Really informative. Is this door to door or port to port?


Dear SMShoaiB you have posted this ticket information on another forum . can you please tell me wherre did you find this information ? I can not find it .
Ticket Price
One Way Ticket Price Karachi to Perth: 43550
Return Ticket Price Karachi to Perth: 72370
Route: Karachi-Bangkok-Sydney-Perth

One Way Ticket Price Karachi to Sydney: 45000
Return Ticket Price Karachi to Sydney: 73465
Route: Karachi-Bangkok-Sydney
Return Ticket is valid for one year

Itinerary
Karachi Departure: 0035
Bangkok Arrival: 0715
Bangkok Departure: 1715
Sydney Arrival: 0620
Sydney Departure: 1010
Perth Arrival: 1210
(All timings are local timings)

Weekly Departure Schedule
Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday

Airline
Karachi to Bangkok: Cathay Pacific
Bangkok to Sydney to Perth: Qantas

Weight
Luggage: 23 kg
Hand Carry: 7 kg

Other Features
- Muslim Meal is available on request in all flights
- Date change option available so one can Visit Thailand either from Karachi to Sydney or Sydney to Karachi if he has Thailand Visit visa. Qantas will charge around 4000/- for date changing

Qantas Office Contact No. 021-35683737


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

Luqman said:


> Man you applied 190 on 7/4/2013 and grant on 31/1/2014. I heard Visa 190 doesn't take longer than 6 months. what made your grant so late ?


delay in my spouse pcc


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

msvayani said:


> Check Qantas Airlines. I booked my one-way tickets from Karachi to Sydney for Rs. 44,630/- recently.


can you please share the contact details of Qantas Airline Pakistan.


----------



## SMShoaib

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Dear SMShoaiB you have posted this ticket information on another forum . can you please tell me wherre did you find this information ? I can not find it .
> 
> 
> Qantas Office Contact No. 021-35683737


Bro, I got the info from the number that is given above. Their second number is 021-35680303.


----------



## xubeynalym

Shukar Alhamdulillah

I received GRANT Today.

Thanks Allah.

Thanks to my family and friends.

Thanks to all my friends whom I've never met but still love them all, my Pakistani FORUM members.

FEELS AMAZING!

Wish everyone that they receive their GRANTS sooner.

xubeynalym


----------



## millinium_bug

xubeynalym said:


> Shukar Alhamdulillah
> 
> I received GRANT Today.
> 
> Thanks Allah.
> 
> Thanks to my family and friends.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends whom I've never met but still love them all, my Pakistani FORUM members.
> 
> FEELS AMAZING!
> 
> Wish everyone that they receive their GRANTS sooner.
> 
> xubeynalym



WOW.... Congrats dear


----------



## Luqman

alhumrashid_chem said:


> delay in my spouse pcc


After PCC how long did it take to receive grant. I submitted all documents which were requested by CO on December 16, 2013. There is no news from CO after that. I am worried and I don't know why its being delayed.


----------



## SMShoaib

xubeynalym said:


> Shukar Alhamdulillah
> 
> I received GRANT Today.
> 
> Thanks Allah.
> 
> Thanks to my family and friends.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends whom I've never met but still love them all, my Pakistani FORUM members.
> 
> FEELS AMAZING!
> 
> Wish everyone that they receive their GRANTS sooner.
> 
> xubeynalym



Congratulation Bro for your grant and all the best for your future.
Perfect timings of FL your medicals. <snip>


----------



## Luqman

xubeynalym said:


> Shukar Alhamdulillah
> 
> I received GRANT Today.
> 
> Thanks Allah.
> 
> Thanks to my family and friends.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends whom I've never met but still love them all, my Pakistani FORUM members.
> 
> FEELS AMAZING!
> 
> Wish everyone that they receive their GRANTS sooner.
> 
> xubeynalym


Congrats


----------



## Wasee

xubeynalym said:


> Shukar Alhamdulillah
> 
> I received GRANT Today.
> 
> Thanks Allah.
> 
> Thanks to my family and friends.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends whom I've never met but still love them all, my Pakistani FORUM members.
> 
> FEELS AMAZING!
> 
> Wish everyone that they receive their GRANTS sooner.
> 
> xubeynalym


congratulation and all the best for future


----------



## GoingDownUnder

xubeynalym said:


> Shukar Alhamdulillah
> 
> I received GRANT Today.
> 
> Thanks Allah.
> 
> Thanks to my family and friends.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends whom I've never met but still love them all, my Pakistani FORUM members.
> 
> FEELS AMAZING!
> 
> Wish everyone that they receive their GRANTS sooner.
> 
> xubeynalym



.. Congratulations.. A million


----------



## syeralia

xubeynalym said:


> Shukar Alhamdulillah
> 
> I received GRANT Today.
> 
> Thanks Allah.
> 
> Thanks to my family and friends.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends whom I've never met but still love them all, my Pakistani FORUM members.
> 
> FEELS AMAZING!
> 
> Wish everyone that they receive their GRANTS sooner.
> 
> xubeynalym


Congrates dear


----------



## stariq178

xubeynalym said:


> Shukar Alhamdulillah
> 
> I received GRANT Today.
> 
> Thanks Allah.
> 
> Thanks to my family and friends.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends whom I've never met but still love them all, my Pakistani FORUM members.
> 
> FEELS AMAZING!
> 
> Wish everyone that they receive their GRANTS sooner.
> 
> xubeynalym


Yesterday you were getting worried about the grants.. and today you got your grant. That's just very "Filmi" , Congrats.


----------



## xubeynalym

Thanks everyone for all the wishes upon my Grant.

I would emphasize all the pending 175/176 applicants that talk to your CO, send an IGIS complaint, this surely triggers the process.

I was estimating my case on the basis of SMShoaib's timeline and it proved right. Yes, my decision of front-loading the MED/PCC went perfectly right and I would encourage rest of the applicants to start thinking about the same.

Honestly speaking, after getting the Grant, I still don't feel completely happy. There is still a little gap of 5 to 10% of happiness to be called a completely happy. And that is due to remaining 175/176 applicants. I think I'll be very very happy if we all pass through in one month or so.

I am expecting MED/PCC calls in Feb 2014 for all the pending cases of 175/176. 

Best of Luck!

xubeynalym


----------



## millinium_bug

xubeynalym said:


> Thanks everyone for all the wishes upon my Grant.
> 
> I would emphasize all the pending 175/176 applicants that talk to your CO, send an IGIS complaint, this surely triggers the process.
> 
> I was estimating my case on the basis of SMShoaib's timeline and it proved right. Yes, my decision of front-loading the MED/PCC went perfectly right and I would encourage rest of the applicants to start thinking about the same.
> 
> Honestly speaking, after getting the Grant, I still don't feel completely happy. There is still a little gap of 5 to 10% of happiness to be called a completely happy. And that is due to remaining 175/176 applicants. I think I'll be very very happy if we all pass through in one month or so.
> 
> I am expecting MED/PCC calls in Feb 2014 for all the pending cases of 175/176.
> 
> Best of Luck!
> 
> xubeynalym



Thanks a lot brother for kind wishes


----------



## expat-malik

msvayani said:


> I got the following quote for a 20-fit Container from Karachi to Sydney:
> 
> USD1400 + (Rs 45000 additional charges)
> Duration: 40-45 days


This is most probably without insurance and port-to-port. 
Does this include clearance, customs and port charges? 

Can you please confirm?


----------



## n3o

xubeynalym said:


> Shukar Alhamdulillah
> 
> I received GRANT Today.
> 
> Thanks Allah.
> 
> Thanks to my family and friends.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends whom I've never met but still love them all, my Pakistani FORUM members.
> 
> FEELS AMAZING!
> 
> Wish everyone that they receive their GRANTS sooner.
> 
> xubeynalym



Congratulations Buddy. I wish you a very bright future


----------



## Prince Ali

xubeynalym said:


> Shukar Alhamdulillah
> 
> I received GRANT Today.
> 
> Thanks Allah.
> 
> Thanks to my family and friends.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends whom I've never met but still love them all, my Pakistani FORUM members.
> 
> FEELS AMAZING!
> 
> Wish everyone that they receive their GRANTS sooner.
> 
> xubeynalym


Congratulations


----------



## Abu_Yahya

xubeynalym said:


> Shukar Alhamdulillah
> 
> I received GRANT Today.
> 
> Thanks Allah.
> 
> Thanks to my family and friends.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends whom I've never met but still love them all, my Pakistani FORUM members.
> 
> FEELS AMAZING!
> 
> Wish everyone that they receive their GRANTS sooner.
> 
> xubeynalym


Congrats!
Good Luck for future!
Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Waqar Hemani said:


> Why 175 people are still not getting medical requests or grants ??? When will 189 start getting medical requests properly? :/:/:/:/:/



Are you in 189s or 190s?
I think all the delay is due to SC, once they are done with it they request MED/PCC, however, 190 is quicker due to high priority.
Regards,


----------



## Black Eagle

insanesanatic said:


> For immigration purpose, your degree must be:
> - On SOL list.
> 
> 
> For EA/ACS assessment, your degree must be:
> 
> - Recognized: Fall under Washington Accord [ABET], Sydney Accord or Dublin Accord; and will require basic 3 week assessment. No work experience required.
> 
> - Non-Recognized: Will require work experience and detailed 12 week assessment [CAN Report/Career Episodes].
> 
> 
> EA needs to assess your degree either according to the accords or work experience. Instead of checking the immigration pages, check out the EA assessment guidelines.
> 
> EA and ACS have different work experience requirement for nominated occupations. You need to check which one is the most suitable for you and how much experience you require.
> 
> 
> I was lucky as my engineering was ABET accredited (Washington Accord) and my assessment took less than 3 weeks, no work experience was required. I was able to get positive assessment from both EA (Electronics Engineer) and ACS (Software Engineer); but I selected to file my visa under ACS. My assessment was done solely on my bachelors degree.
> 
> I have zero work experience and do hold Masters of Engineering Management, Masters of Project Management and Masters of Business from Australia. The Australian qualifications were not used for assessment purposes; but they fulfilled my 2 year study requirement.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the help. Please can you answer some of my questions regarding your case. You did grad studies from PK ? If yes, you did your ABET accreditation after you completed your post-grad studies in AUS ? is the process of getting your grad qualification accredited from ABET a tedious process?


----------



## Veronica

Would all members please read rule 6 regarding the use of non English language and text speak on this forum.

Any use of non English language or text speak will result in posts being deleted and infractions being issued.

See rule 6
1.	All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.


----------



## micalparkz

xubeynalym said:


> Shukar Alhamdulillah
> 
> I received GRANT Today.
> 
> Thanks Allah.
> 
> Thanks to my family and friends.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends whom I've never met but still love them all, my Pakistani FORUM members.
> 
> FEELS AMAZING!
> 
> Wish everyone that they receive their GRANTS sooner.
> 
> xubeynalym


Many Congrats, wish you all the best for the future


----------



## Waqar Hemani

xubeynalym said:


> Shukar Alhamdulillah
> 
> I received GRANT Today.
> 
> Thanks Allah.
> 
> Thanks to my family and friends.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends whom I've never met but still love them all, my Pakistani FORUM members.
> 
> FEELS AMAZING!
> 
> Wish everyone that they receive their GRANTS sooner.
> 
> xubeynalym


Congrats man  It feels really good to see people getting grants :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Abu_Yahya said:


> Are you in 189s or 190s?
> I think all the delay is due to SC, once they are done with it they request MED/PCC, however, 190 is quicker due to high priority.
> Regards,


189 brother


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Abu_Yahya said:


> Are you in 189s or 190s?
> I think all the delay is due to SC, once they are done with it they request MED/PCC, however, 190 is quicker due to high priority.
> Regards,


I know but when i applied NSW wasnt giving state sponsorship :/ but i should have changed once they started, one of the biggest mistake of my life :/ Still i m very much hopeful <moderated>


----------



## Wasee

Luqman said:


> After PCC how long did it take to receive grant. I submitted all documents which were requested by CO on December 16, 2013. There is no news from CO after that. I am worried and I don't know why its being delayed.


do you check with your employer that any verification has been done ?
i have check last day from my HR department and no one has contact for verification. i think by end of Feb,good news will be there


----------



## msaeed

Guys please help me..I just got a detailed email from CO with three attachments..It is mentioned that..

Main Applicant

Muhammad Saeed

Evidence of Birth or Age
● Birth Certificate

Evidence of Character
● Overseas Police Clearance - National
● Form 80 Personal Particulars for Character Checking

Evidence of Health
● Form 160 Radio logical report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa
● Form 26 Medical Examination for an Australian visa
● Blood test for HIV

I had already uploaded my passport copy as a proof of birth and age as I don't have my birth certificate with me and may be I lost it, why CO is asking specifically for birth certificate, do I have to arrange it, is it mandatory.

and if I am not wrong the other documents he.she is asking for is Form80, Medical and PCC, other then this no other information is listed.

If this is correct then it means I have to arrange medical and PCC in 28 days !!!

Also any one who recently applied for PCC in Abu Dhabi or U.A.E please can guide me on this..


----------



## emran

msaeed said:


> Guys please help me..I just got a detailed email from CO with three attachments..It is mentioned that..
> 
> Main Applicant
> 
> Muhammad Saeed
> 
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> ● Birth Certificate
> 
> Evidence of Character
> ● Overseas Police Clearance - National
> ● Form 80 Personal Particulars for Character Checking
> 
> Evidence of Health
> ● Form 160 Radio logical report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa
> ● Form 26 Medical Examination for an Australian visa
> ● Blood test for HIV
> 
> I had already uploaded my passport copy as a proof of birth and age as I don't have my birth certificate with me and may be I lost it, why CO is asking specifically for birth certificate, do I have to arrange it, is it mandatory.
> 
> and if I am not wrong the other documents he.she is asking for is Form80, Medical and PCC, other then this no other information is listed.
> 
> If this is correct then it means I have to arrange medical and PCC in 28 days !!!
> 
> Also any one who recently applied for PCC in Abu Dhabi or U.A.E please can guide me on this..


Hi msaeed,

Bro, When was the CO assigned on your case? what was the date? So, I can ask my agent to check as well. 

I think you have to submit the birth certificate as even though I have submitted my passport my agent told me to submit my, wife's and son's birth certificate which I did when I went to Pakistan in January.

Also, I think it was a better idea to frontload the PCC from Pakistan and UAE.

Take the date for Medical ASAP for your family.

Thanks


----------



## sikandarskhan

*Suggestions needed...*

Guys,

Look at my timeline should I buy tickets for India Vs Pakistan Match as below 

IndiaVPakistan
Match 4, Pool B, Adelaide Oval, Adelaide.
15 February 2015

Suggestions needed will i get my Visa Grant? as I want to watch this match...... :ballchain:


----------



## sikandarskhan

*Mistake in Form 80*

Somehow I came to know that I have mistakenly written start month of my Masters degree wrong Jun instead of Jan.

What to do now????


----------



## Wasee

msaeed said:


> Guys please help me..I just got a detailed email from CO with three attachments..It is mentioned that..
> 
> Main Applicant
> 
> Muhammad Saeed
> 
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> ● Birth Certificate
> 
> Evidence of Character
> ● Overseas Police Clearance - National
> ● Form 80 Personal Particulars for Character Checking
> 
> Evidence of Health
> ● Form 160 Radio logical report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa
> ● Form 26 Medical Examination for an Australian visa
> ● Blood test for HIV
> 
> I had already uploaded my passport copy as a proof of birth and age as I don't have my birth certificate with me and may be I lost it, why CO is asking specifically for birth certificate, do I have to arrange it, is it mandatory.
> 
> and if I am not wrong the other documents he.she is asking for is Form80, Medical and PCC, other then this no other information is listed.
> 
> If this is correct then it means I have to arrange medical and PCC in 28 days !!!
> 
> Also any one who recently applied for PCC in Abu Dhabi or U.A.E please can guide me on this..


you can submit your school leaving certificate or detail mark sheet of Matric as proof of your birth certificate or someone from your family here in Pakistan can get birth certificate from your union council , its not so difficult.Note that you must have to submit some document as proof of your age other than passport in 28 days 

regards


----------



## Wasee

sikandarskhan said:


> Somehow I came to know that I have mistakenly written start month of my Masters degree wrong Jun instead of Jan.
> 
> What to do now????



form 1023 is for correction , if you have done any mistake in application after visa lodged.


----------



## Wasee

sikandarskhan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Look at my timeline should I buy tickets for India Vs Pakistan Match as below
> 
> IndiaVPakistan
> Match 4, Pool B, Adelaide Oval, Adelaide.
> 15 February 2015
> 
> Suggestions needed will i get my Visa Grant? as I want to watch this match...... :ballchain:


brother you can ask this from your CO , maybe thats helpful for you , otherwise looking into the current timelines , feb is very close call .....


----------



## damilo

sikandarskhan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Look at my timeline should I buy tickets for India Vs Pakistan Match as below
> 
> IndiaVPakistan
> Match 4, Pool B, Adelaide Oval, Adelaide.
> 15 February 2015
> 
> Suggestions needed will i get my Visa Grant? as I want to watch this match...... :ballchain:


me tooooo:car:


----------



## SMShoaib

*VISA GRANTED
*
AOA All:
I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:

Visa Type: 175
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
Location: Karachi, Pakistan
Applied: 14-2-2012
CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
Team: 4
Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
*Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014

Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney

I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.

Thank you all

Warm regards

Shoaib


----------



## mimran

SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib


Excellent news bro. Best of luck for your move


----------



## Black Eagle

Many Many congratulations buddy! may you have a wonderful life ahead


----------



## micalparkz

SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib


So very happy for you, and I am sure most of the people on the forum will be happy for you from heart. All the best for future


----------



## mohsin_jawed

SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib


Congratulations Bro, really happy for you. All the best in your future endeavors : )

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## Prince Ali

SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib


Congratulations SMShoaib


----------



## Prince Ali

Hello Everybody

I was contacted by Team 13 on 21 December 2013.
I contacted my Case Officer today and inquired about the status of my application. After a few hours I received Medical & PCC call.


Regards

Ali

Occupation: ICT Analyst IELTS Overall:8.0 | ACS Application Lodged: 21 March 2012 | ACS Approval: 12 April 2012 | SS VICTORIA 14 June 2012 | 176 Application Lodged: 19 June 2012 | CO: 29 July 2012 | PCC & Medical Call: 05 February 2014


----------



## ahmed84

Prince Ali said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> I contacted my Case Officer today and inquired about the status of my application. After a few hours I received Medical & PCC call.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ali


What is your timeline bro?


----------



## Prince Ali

ahmed84 said:


> What is your timeline bro?


Occupation: ICT Analyst IELTS Overall:8.0 | SS VICTORIA 14 June 2012 | 176 Application Lodged: 19 June 2012 | CO: 29 July 2012 | PCC & Medical Call: 05 February 2014


----------



## pakiapplicant123

my friend l9dged hisbapplication few days back and didnt front load meds or pcc. today he got email to provide additional employment info and character certificate. why pcc so quick and no instruction to to meds? plus why would my CO not ask me yet to do anything since many weeks


----------



## Waqarali20005

SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib


 Great news..


----------



## lahori_Dude

Congrats Shoaib, You have been a great supporter through this rough journey. May Allah Subhan Tallah give you success in all the future endeavours.




SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib


----------



## msohaibkhan

SMShoaib said:


> VISA GRANTED
> 
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> Visa Granted: 5-2-2014
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib


Many congratulations brother. It has been indeed the roller coaster ride for you. Best of luck and keep other members in your prayers.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Abu_Yahya

SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib



Great News!
I am happy for you Bro!
Regards,


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

Congratulations dear...All the best for the next phase !!!! 



SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

Congratulations dear and prayers for the quick Golden mail !!!




Prince Ali said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> I was contacted by Team 13 on 21 December 2013.
> I contacted my Case Officer today and inquired about the status of my application. After a few hours I received Medical & PCC call.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ali
> 
> Occupation: ICT Analyst IELTS Overall:8.0 | ACS Application Lodged: 21 March 2012 | ACS Approval: 12 April 2012 | SS VICTORIA 14 June 2012 | 176 Application Lodged: 19 June 2012 | CO: 29 July 2012 | PCC & Medical Call: 05 February 2014


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Waqar Hemani said:


> I know but when i applied NSW wasnt giving state sponsorship :/ but i should have changed once they started, one of the biggest mistake of my life :/ Still i m very much hopeful..................Inshallah we all will get visas


Bro, we are in the same boat (me too Accountant General and 189)...Yes I am also thinking I should have lodged 190. Any way, I am not much desperate as I also wanted to have some time before I move AU. Yes, lets keep the hope and have a belief that whatever has been destined for us by the Almighty is the best 
Regards,


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

Dear Members,

My last two emails sent in October 2013 and January 2014 were not replied by my Case Officer (SK), rather, I received reply from DV, whose designation was written as Manager South Asia / UK Team. It was a standard reply and he didnt mentioned any thing about change of Case Officer. 

Anyone had/having similar scenario ???

Regards


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

so i am not the only one !!! What are initials of your case officer ???



insanesanatic said:


> I also got a email reply from DV (Manager South Asia/UK (B))
> I contacted my case officer after 9 months as requested by him, in Jan 2014.
> 
> The reply stated;
> _At this stage there is no further information required from you.
> I trust this has sufficiently answered your query. _
> 
> Looks like our case officers have changed and we are back in the waiting queue.


----------



## Mani2k

SMShoaib said:


> VISA GRANTED AOA All: I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline: Visa Type: 175 Occupation: Mechanical Engineer Location: Karachi, Pakistan Applied: 14-2-2012 CO Assigned: 6-8-2014 Team: 4 Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012 sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO) sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO) sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO) CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012 CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012 Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012 Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013 Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013 Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013 CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed) Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013 CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013 Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013 Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013 Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013 CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013 All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013 CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013 Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013 Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013 Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013 Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013 Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013 Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014 Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014 Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014 PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014 Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014 Visa Granted: 5-2-2014 Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014 Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years. I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon. Thank you all Warm regards Shoaib


Warmest congratulations bro.....


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> Hi msaeed,
> 
> Bro, When was the CO assigned on your case? what was the date? So, I can ask my agent to check as well.
> 
> I think you have to submit the birth certificate as even though I have submitted my passport my agent told me to submit my, wife's and son's birth certificate which I did when I went to Pakistan in January.
> 
> Also, I think it was a better idea to frontload the PCC from Pakistan and UAE.
> 
> Take the date for Medical ASAP for your family.
> 
> Thanks


CO got assigned on 5 feb..ya I think you did the correct thing by front loading the PCC..My medical appointment is already scheduled for Monday..what is the process of PCC from Karachi..any one from Karachi can advice me the process..


----------



## rackspace

Guys, I am a fellow Pakistani currently living and working in Australia. I got PR 1.5 years ago so my knowledge of current processing wont be new.

But I would love to answers any other queries if you have any. Please raise questions on this thread, so that rest of us can also view the conversation.

Cheers!


----------



## pakiapplicant123

rackspace said:


> Guys, I am a fellow Pakistani currently living and working in Australia. I got PR 1.5 years ago so my knowledge of current processing wont be new.
> 
> But I would love to answers any other queries if you have any. Please raise questions on this thread, so that rest of us can also view the conversation.
> 
> Cheers!


yeah. will accountants find jobs if they get grants and move to ozland?


----------



## rackspace

usman1984 said:


> yeah. will accountants find jobs if they get grants and move to ozland?


Depends on what type of accountant they are. I am an engineer, so dont have any deep field knowledge. I do know of an account who have good very good job but he worked in UAE for 5 years with 1 of top 3 accountancy firms. I also know of another person who came from paksitan directly and now is going back because he failed to get a job even after 1 years.

Anyone who wants to come to Australia, should be open minded to do odd jobs, or have a lots of money, or ready to go back if things dont pan out.


----------



## msvayani

rackspace said:


> Depends on what type of accountant they are. I am an engineer, so dont have any deep field knowledge. I do know of an account who have good very good job but he worked in UAE for 5 years with 1 of top 3 accountancy firms. I also know of another person who came from paksitan directly and now is going back because he failed to get a job even after 1 years.
> 
> Anyone who wants to come to Australia, should be open minded to do odd jobs, or have a lots of money, or ready to go back if things dont pan out.


If you don't mind, could you share with us your circumstances in the last 1.5yr since you have moved there. Did you get the job yet? if yes, any tips how to go for it? How did you manage your initial stay as a new migrant? Which suburb you stayed initially and where are you staying now? Which area/suburb is good in your opinion? etc.

Thanks


----------



## rackspace

msvayani said:


> If you don't mind, could you share with us your circumstances in the last 1.5yr since you have moved there. Did you get the job yet? if yes, any tips how to go for it? How did you manage your initial stay as a new migrant? Which suburb you stayed initially and where are you staying now? Which area/suburb is good in your opinion? etc.
> 
> Thanks


It took 2.5 months to secure a job. Kind of like dream job with 6 figure+ salary. <moderated>
Auburn is good suburb for start because of muslim culture and lots of halal food. But it is not the best one. There are many many other more better suburbs which will offer more executive living and more gora mahool.


----------



## ali_jaff

SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib


So happy for you bro. May Allah bless you with a bright future in Australia. However please stay in touch through this forum as you have been a lot of help and guidance for all of us. 
And i surely hope that someone will keep on updating the Visa Status sheet after you..


----------



## samper

rackspace said:


> Guys, I am a fellow Pakistani currently living and working in Australia. I got PR 1.5 years ago so my knowledge of current processing wont be new.
> 
> But I would love to answers any other queries if you have any. Please raise questions on this thread, so that rest of us can also view the conversation.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi

We got PR recently, now we are planning to move Ausi within few months, let me know which air line is cheap and reasonable, or have discounted prices

Regards
Samper


----------



## rackspace

samper said:


> Hi
> 
> We got PR recently, now we are planning to move Ausi within few months, let me know which air line is cheap and reasonable, or have discounted prices
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Which city you want to land in?


----------



## samper

rackspace said:


> Which city you want to land in?


We will go to Darwin, but there is no international flight direct to Darwin, and we will land may be in Perth or in Melbourne it depends.

Regards
Samper


----------



## rackspace

samper said:


> We will go to Darwin, but there is no international flight direct to Darwin, and we will land may be in Perth or in Melbourne it depends.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


About Darwin, I am not sure mate. 

Thai, Malaysian, Singapore are generally cheaper than Emirates. 

But first time, you can contact IOM and they will arrange discounted tickets with more luggage allowance than normal. But be sure to contact them asap, because they have limited quota for each day.


----------



## emran

rackspace said:


> Guys, I am a fellow Pakistani currently living and working in Australia. I got PR 1.5 years ago so my knowledge of current processing wont be new.
> 
> But I would love to answers any other queries if you have any. Please raise questions on this thread, so that rest of us can also view the conversation.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Bro,

I have hired an agent from AUS, and he has submitted my case on 20 december. Then I sent him my family birth certificate and PCC of UK, Saudi and Pak on 20 January. Now on 4th Feb I thought to submit my Payslips as well and I got a reply from him saying that the case is closed already and until the CO is assigned we can not submit the payslip. Now my question is I have calculated usually it takes 51 to 52 days to get a CO assigned. Do you think my date will start frtom 20 December the date of lodging the visa application or 20 January the last time the documents were submitted?

Thanks


----------



## ali_jaff

rackspace said:


> It took 2.5 months to secure a job. Kind of like dream job with 6 figure+ salary. Allah ka shukar hai. Initially I stayed with a friend's friend for a week. But in bigger cities like Sydney and Melbourne, it is very easy to find a room for rent. It might cost you 150 or so dollars per week. I found one in Auburn suburb within a week and moved there.
> 
> Auburn is good suburb for start because of muslim culture and lots of halal food. But it is not the best one. There are many many other more better suburbs which will offer more executive living and more gora mahool.


How is the job Market in Australia particularly in Engineering Sector.


----------



## rackspace

emran said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I have hired an agent from AUS, and he has submitted my case on 20 december. Then I sent him my family birth certificate and PCC of UK, Saudi and Pak on 20 January. Now on 4th Feb I thought to submit my Payslips as well and I got a reply from him saying that the case is closed already and until the CO is assigned we can not submit the payslip. Now my question is I have calculated usually it takes 51 to 52 days to get a CO assigned. Do you think my date will start frtom 20 December the date of lodging the visa application or 20 January the last time the documents were submitted?
> 
> Thanks


Quite technical question , I am a bit old in regards to applications etc. A lot has changed in last 3 years. 

But I reckon the lodgement date is the one which is mentioned on your application's intial receipt. After that you get a few days to submit documents. 

Anyways, it is not a big issue. Dont worry, it is case officers job to ask for any missing documents.


----------



## rackspace

ali_jaff said:


> How is the job Market in Australia particularly in Engineering Sector.


Although it varies from engineering to engineering. I would say NOT GOOD. Please dont raise your hopes too much. You will be coming to a beautiful but very expensive country with a lot of competition. It was easier to get job 3 years ago. Not now. Too much talent here. Plus now a days too many guys with local experience and qualification are there in the market. Once you are here, you wont mind praying that this immigiration thing stops asap


----------



## Luqman

rackspace said:


> Guys, I am a fellow Pakistani currently living and working in Australia. I got PR 1.5 years ago so my knowledge of current processing wont be new.
> 
> But I would love to answers any other queries if you have any. Please raise questions on this thread, so that rest of us can also view the conversation.
> 
> Cheers!


I am frustrated by waiting game. my new born baby was added 16-12-2013 even her medical were uploaded the same day. I have been waiting since then. So many people have got grant after me. I don't know where my case is stuck. It is 190 and I called DIBP two weeks before they said it could take a year. They didn't tell me what my current processing. 
What do u think is going on and how long would it take ?


----------



## rackspace

Luqman said:


> I am frustrated by waiting game. my new born baby was added 16-12-2013 even her medical were uploaded the same day. I have been waiting since then. So many people have got grant after me. I don't know where my case is stuck. It is 190 and I called DIBP two weeks before they said it could take a year. They didn't tell me what my current processing.
> What do u think is going on and how long would it take ?


COMPLAIN. 

Feedback – About our Service

And see it granted in a week or so.

I know 3 such cases, including my wife's spouse visa.


----------



## Luqman

rackspace said:


> COMPLAIN.
> 
> Feedback – About our Service
> 
> And see it granted in a week or so.
> 
> I know 3 such cases, including my wife's spouse visa.


I think I can't complain at this point. I should wait until 6 months are over as I applied on October 6, 2013. But it is unfair as December and November applicants from India and maybe Pakistan in other forum have got so many grants. 

What do u think what is the reason of delay in application you know ?


----------



## rackspace

didnt noticed that you applied october last year. wait for a year to be up atleast. 

but if you think it is just plain laziness on CO's part, then complain. 

action is taken within 2 weeks/ follow ups are done. and you get some movement in processing.


----------



## samper

rackspace said:


> About Darwin, I am not sure mate.
> 
> Thai, Malaysian, Singapore are generally cheaper than Emirates.
> 
> But first time, you can contact IOM and they will arrange discounted tickets with more luggage allowance than normal. But be sure to contact them asap, because they have limited quota for each day.


Thanks for advice, can you please let me know what is IOM

Regards


----------



## msohaibkhan

samper said:


> We will go to Darwin, but there is no international flight direct to Darwin, and we will land may be in Perth or in Melbourne it depends.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Brother, since you have 189 visa, then why have u chosen dull city like Darwin where the job opportunities will also be minimum? Why not the cosmopolitans like Sydney or Melbourne?


----------



## samper

rackspace said:


> didnt noticed that you applied october last year. wait for a year to be up atleast.
> 
> but if you think it is just plain laziness on CO's part, then complain.
> 
> action is taken within 2 weeks/ follow ups are done. and you get some movement in processing.


Strong follow ups are most important thing

Regards


----------



## samper

msohaibkhan said:


> Brother, since you have 189 visa, then why have u chosen dull city like Darwin where the job opportunities will also be minimum? Why not the cosmopolitans like Sydney or Melbourne?


I have relative in Darwin and with family it is too hard to setup in big city once I will get good job then I will select city

Regards


----------



## Luqman

rackspace said:


> didnt noticed that you applied october last year. wait for a year to be up atleast.
> 
> but if you think it is just plain laziness on CO's part, then complain.
> 
> action is taken within 2 weeks/ follow ups are done. and you get some movement in processing.


190 processing time as per DIBP website is 6 months. Should I wait for a year to complain ? I still don't know what made my case delayed. My CO was very quick in the beginning can't believe he has put my case on hold without any reason.


----------



## n3o

SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib




Many Many Congratulations for the excellent news. I was trying to call you after i read this but your phone was not connecting. I wish you best of luck for your move.


----------



## itstudent1985

Hi all,

Today my cO contacted me and asked me for following documents:

Evidence of Character

Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local - Qatar

Evidence of Health - HAP ID = ********


if i submit these two docs does that mean i will get the grant ?

Following are my time lines:

IELTS 27th April 2013
ACS: 1 Oct 2013
EOI(189) 2 Oct 2013
Vic : 9th nov 2013/18th Nov 2013
Invite (190): 18th Nov 2013
Visa Lodge (190) : 23 dec 2013
CO: 06 Feb 2014
CO: GSM Brisbane Team 33, ES


A very special thanks to everybody specially Sathiya Selan,Roposh,Nuked,SMShoaib etc. You guys are doing a wonderfull job. Please add 
me in the excel sheet as well

Thanks/Regards,


----------



## registerme

Yes, once your medical / pcc is clear, you will get the grant

Btw, you got this email from your CO of 189 or 190 application? 



itstudent1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today my cO contacted me and asked me for following documents:
> 
> Evidence of Character
> 
> Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local - Qatar
> 
> Evidence of Health - HAP ID = ********
> 
> 
> if i submit these two docs does that mean i will get the grant inshaALLAH???
> 
> Following are my time lines:
> 
> IELTS 27th April 2013
> ACS: 1 Oct 2013
> EOI(189) 2 Oct 2013
> Vic : 9th nov 2013/18th Nov 2013
> Invite (190): 18th Nov 2013
> Visa Lodge (190) : 23 dec 2013
> CO: 06 Feb 2014
> CO: GSM Brisbane Team 33, ES
> 
> 
> A very special thanks to everybody specially Sathiya Selan,Roposh,Nuked,SMShoaib etc. You guys are doing a wonderfull job. Please add
> me in the excel sheet as well
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


----------



## itstudent1985

registerme said:


> Yes, once your medical / pcc is clear, you will get the grant
> 
> Btw, you got this email from your CO of 189 or 190 application?



190...Initially i applied for 189 but after seeing very long process for pakistani applicants for 189..i decided to apply for 190....


----------



## emran

itstudent1985 said:


> 190...Initially i applied for 189 but after seeing very long process for pakistani applicants for 189..i decided to apply for 190....


Hi Bro,

I have also applied for 190 visa and lodged the application on 20 December instead of your 23 Dec. How come you are assigned CO earlier then me? Does it depends on state to state? I have applied in WA.


----------



## SMShoaib

itstudent1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today my cO contacted me and asked me for following documents:
> 
> Evidence of Character
> 
> Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local - Qatar
> 
> Evidence of Health - HAP ID = ********
> 
> 
> if i submit these two docs does that mean i will get the grant ?
> 
> Following are my time lines:
> 
> IELTS 27th April 2013
> ACS: 1 Oct 2013
> EOI(189) 2 Oct 2013
> Vic : 9th nov 2013/18th Nov 2013
> Invite (190): 18th Nov 2013
> Visa Lodge (190) : 23 dec 2013
> CO: 06 Feb 2014
> CO: GSM Brisbane Team 33, ES
> 
> 
> A very special thanks to everybody specially Sathiya Selan,Roposh,Nuked,SMShoaib etc. You guys are doing a wonderfull job. Please add
> me in the excel sheet as well
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


You probably would have received your medical call for your 190 application. In the past, I've seen one case who applied 190 in parallel with 175 to cut down the grant timing but his 190 case was on-hold because his 175 case was in Security Clearance process.
Your case seem different than him as you have not applied for 189 rather just have invitation. I sincerely pray that your 189 case would not effect your 190 visa process and you get swift grant.

All the best.


----------



## itstudent1985

SMShoaib said:


> You probably would have received your medical call for your 190 application. In the past, I've seen one case who applied 190 in parallel with 175 to cut down the grant timing but his 190 case was on-hold because his 175 case was in Security Clearance process.
> I sincerely pray that your 189 case would not effect your 190 visa process and you get swift grant.
> 
> All the best.


Let me clarify here...i applied for 190 visa not for 189...my eoi is still not selected for 189....i hope in this case 189 eoi would not effect my 190???????


----------



## itstudent1985

emran said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I have also applied for 190 visa and lodged the application on 20 December instead of your 23 Dec. How come you are assigned CO earlier then me? Does it depends on state to state? I have applied in WA.


Dear emran,

CO is allocated to you...now just wait for the big news i.e. "Direct Grant"...as you have front loaded medical and pcc


----------



## IAA81

*No CO yet....*

Hi all,

I applied for 190 subclass on 11/12/13 but have not got any response from DIBP yet. Please adivse should i call them?


----------



## itstudent1985

IAA81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for 190 subclass on 11/12/13 but have not got any response from DIBP yet. Please adivse should i call them?


Wait for few days more...You might get direct grant....how many docs you submitted?


----------



## Wasee

IAA81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for 190 subclass on 11/12/13 but have not got any response from DIBP yet. Please adivse should i call them?


i suggest to wait for 2 more weeks and if you have not uploaded the PCC/medical and try to submit that too in this 2 week time. this will cause less waiting time


----------



## Wasee

itstudent1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today my cO contacted me and asked me for following documents:
> 
> Evidence of Character
> 
> Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local - Qatar
> 
> Evidence of Health - HAP ID = ********
> 
> 
> if i submit these two docs does that mean i will get the grant ?
> 
> Following are my time lines:
> 
> IELTS 27th April 2013
> 
> ACS: 1 Oct 2013
> EOI(189) 2 Oct 2013
> Vic : 9th nov 2013/18th Nov 2013
> Invite (190): 18th Nov 2013
> Visa Lodge (190) : 23 dec 2013
> CO: 06 Feb 2014
> CO: GSM Brisbane Team 33, ES
> 
> 
> A very special thanks to everybody specially Sathiya Selan,Roposh,Nuked,SMShoaib etc. You guys are doing a wonderfull job. Please add
> me in the excel sheet as well
> 
> Thanks/Regards,[/QUOT
> 
> its not same for everyone , not all receive grant as they submit PCC/medical , its vary from case to case.
> 
> yes, we can say mostly one has to wait 3 month max. to get grant after PCC/MEDICAL .


----------



## Abrar warriach

SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib


Congrats Bro ... arty:arty:arty:


----------



## ssaifuddin

I can see from the post that processing time for Pakistanis are almost 18 month for visa 189. But I also notice that from October 2013 the case are moving faster.

I want to know about my special case. I am in Middle East from last 7 and half year. May i have to be ready for same 1 year investigation or can expect quick move?

I lodge visa application on 3 feb 2013. Please tell me some expected date for rest of the stage.

Like when I can expect CO (any date)
How long CO take to request documents
When CO transfer the case for security check how long it took and then when i can expect medical and finally grant.

I am planning to return to Pakistan to spend time with my parent before going to Australia. Which stage is best to take this move?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## SMShoaib

ssaifuddin said:


> As Salaam u Alykum
> 
> I can see from the post that processing time for Pakistanis are almost 18 month for visa 189. But I also notice that from October 2013 the case are moving faster.
> 
> I want to know about my special case. I am in Middle East from last 7 and half year. May i have to be ready for same 1 year investigation or can expect quick move?
> 
> I lodge visa application on 3 feb 2013. Please tell me some expected date for rest of the stage.
> 
> Like when I can expect CO (any date)
> How long CO take to request documents
> When CO transfer the case for security check how long it took and then when i can expect medical and finally grant.
> 
> I am planning to return to Pakistan to spend time with my parent before going to Australia. Which stage is best to take this move?
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin



Bro, keep an eye on the time sheet to estimate your grant.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## IAA81

*190 visa*



itstudent1985 said:


> Wait for few days more...You might get direct grant....how many docs you submitted?


I have submitted PCC but no medical examintion done yet... waiting for Co to request for medicals.


----------



## micalparkz

Can someone get my timeline updated in the Pakistani spreadsheet please?

I emailed Immiseeker a few times and I don't think the spread still has been updated.

Thanks


----------



## Wasee

IAA81 said:


> I have submitted PCC but no medical examintion done yet... waiting for Co to request for medicals.


in 190 its recommended to Front load all , including PCC, Form 80 and medical


----------



## Wasee

SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib




many congratulations


----------



## micalparkz

@Shoaib or anyone else who can explain

The following link still doesn't work
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz

1 - My Immi Account still says Medical and Character Evidence as "requested" even though I had my Medical on 23/01/2014 and emailed PCC on 27/01/2014 (I didn't upload it on Immi Account as CO's email initially said I should email him back with documents). What could be the reason?

2 - Also, at the end of my document list in Immi Account, I have the following narrative : 
_"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."_
Can you kindly explain what does the above refer to?

Thanks.


----------



## Wasee

micalparkz said:


> @Shoaib or anyone else who can explain
> 
> The following link still doesn't work
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz
> 
> 1 - My Immi Account still says Medical and Character Evidence as "requested" even though I had my Medical on 23/01/2014 and emailed PCC on 27/01/2014 (I didn't upload it on Immi Account as CO's email initially said I should email him back with documents). What could be the reason?
> 
> 2 - Also, at the end of my document list in Immi Account, I have the following narrative :
> _"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."_
> Can you kindly explain what does the above refer to?
> 
> Thanks.


1- don't worry , link you have copy here doesn't work for me too and i hope for most of us it doesn't work. this link always come with result services not available

2- you should upload PCC and e medical letter on immi Account, no issue in that.

3- as per this line "No heath examinations are required..." generally means that your medical has been finalized. its normal


----------



## Jango911

rackspace said:


> Guys, I am a fellow Pakistani currently living and working in Australia. I got PR 1.5 years ago so my knowledge of current processing wont be new.
> 
> But I would love to answers any other queries if you have any. Please raise questions on this thread, so that rest of us can also view the conversation.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Rackspace,

I'm planning to move to Adelaide sometime soon.

Accommodation
I have been looking around some BnB sites for some options, but haven't found a convenient one to my likings . . . secondly what about the shared accommodation options for a family of 4 with school going kids

Starters Fund
I will be moving with my wife n 2 kids, what is the initial financial support one can expect from Centrelink? The tentative amount and how fast does it get activated

Job Market
I was wondering which is the best time to land for a job in SA-Adelaide, specially Telecom related . . . Are there any Telecom Head offices in Adelaide CBD area like vendors (Ericsson, Huawei) etc. or operators Optus, Telstra etc. What sort of months or the quarter of the year is the best to be recognized for an opening . . . meaning what the general trend

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## hammadmirza

Hi,

I am new to this forum and i am preparing for 189/190 visa. I have ACS 261313 Recognising 3+ years out of my 5+ years experience. Currently i reach 50/55 respectively with IELTS overall 7.5 but not in all. Retaking IELTS to reach 7.0 in all (inshaAllah).

Occupational ceiling has crossed 3500 out of 4800 for my category. While going through this thread i notice delayed processing of 189 for pakistan. If i reach 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 in February and submit EOI, any chances of being invited on 189 before July 2014 ? As i think 2613 may not be in SOL for 2014 - 2015. Worth re-taking IELTS again to achieve 8.0 and hence improving chances of getting invite at earliest as i will reach 70 points.

For 190, currently Victoria, SA ( under special conditions ) and Northern Territory have listed 2613 in their SOL for nomination. However NT requires "proof" of 35000 AUD Assets and Victoria 30000 ( but not requiring proof ). I am checking Victoria's requirements for nomination application as i have some friends and family there. I think 190 would be a faster way than 189 ? 

Please suggest.


----------



## micalparkz

Wasee said:


> 1- don't worry , link you have copy here doesn't work for me too and i hope for most of us it doesn't work. this link always come with result services not available
> 
> 2- you should upload PCC and e medical letter on immi Account, no issue in that.
> 
> 3- as per this line "No heath examinations are required..." generally means that your medical has been finalized. its normal


Thanks 

If the medical has been finalised, why the health status shows as requested?


----------



## GoingDownUnder

Some people from india has maintained this file.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArF-6q8MhtSNdFZiOWZNc2k3cXNTakhQWElvRUFPLWc#gid=0

it would be nice to use it .. or maintian one like this.


----------



## Wasee

micalparkz said:


> Thanks
> 
> If the medical has been finalised, why the health status shows as requested?


if you have upload the e medical paper and still its in required then ignore that. there is no issue


----------



## rackspace

samper said:


> Thanks for advice, can you please let me know what is IOM
> 
> Regards


Here mate:

email you should contact: [email protected]
website for more info: Home - International Organization for Migration


----------



## rackspace

Jango911 said:


> Hi Rackspace,
> 
> I'm planning to move to Adelaide sometime soon.
> 
> Accommodation
> I have been looking around some BnB sites for some options, but haven't found a convenient one to my likings . . . secondly what about the shared accommodation options for a family of 4 with school going kids
> 
> Starters Fund
> I will be moving with my wife n 2 kids, what is the initial financial support one can expect from Centrelink? The tentative amount and how fast does it get activated
> 
> Job Market
> I was wondering which is the best time to land for a job in SA-Adelaide, specially Telecom related . . . Are there any Telecom Head offices in Adelaide CBD area like vendors (Ericsson, Huawei) etc. or operators Optus, Telstra etc. What sort of months or the quarter of the year is the best to be recognized for an opening . . . meaning what the general trend
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Accommodation: Best would be rent cheapest hotel, and then look for shared accommodation,might be hard to secure a residence with out being in Australia. But once you are here, it should get easier. If you are desperate and active enough, you will find some thing in a week in a big city.

About liking, it might not be to your liking, but you would have to compromise initially. Every does it. 

About having 4 members. It limits your options because there are council laws about how many people can stay in a unit. And having more members can make it difficult to find shared accommodation. Finding your own place shouldn't be hard. 

Starters Fund: This program is called centre link. https://www.centrelink.gov.au/RateEstimatorsWeb/publicUserCombinedStart.do

Use above link to get an estimate. It would also tell you when can you become eligible for it. But for one child, I guess it is 70 dollar per week. Unfotuantely it wont be enough to cover your expenses because you wont get un employment allowance until you stay here for 2 years. You will only get child support.

Job Market: Generally, this is a good time, start of the year. Telecom market is very down at the moment. Very very down. There are no head offices in Adelaide. And most companies only have skeleton staff in Adelaide. Whats your field? RF/NSS/TXN? Contact me with your CV. I might be able to float it to a few recruiters.


----------



## syeralia

SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib



Congrates dear


----------



## millinium_bug

SMShoaib said:


> *VISA GRANTED
> *
> AOA All:
> I'd like to share this news to this excellent forum that I've granted my 175 visa today. Here is summary of my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Applied: 14-2-2012
> CO Assigned: 6-8-2014
> Team: 4
> Upload all documents including form80 by: 27-8-2012
> sent 1st e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 27-8-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 2nd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 5-9-2012 (no reply from CO)
> sent 3rd e-mail to CO and asked him for receipt of document: 18-10-2012 (no reply from CO)
> CO replied that my application is in routine processing it may take many months to be finalized (standard reply but no acknowledgement of documents); Later on I realized that in their emails, CO specifically mentioned that they don't acknowledge the receipt of documents and auto reply from DIBC confirms the receipt of email (or any document attached with it): 6-11-2012
> CO asked for some missing info in form 80: 18-12-2012
> Updated form80 sent: 23-12-2012
> Sent first inquiry to IGIS (12 months after application lodge): 8-3-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 14-3-2013
> Informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife and expected delivery date: 23-3-2013
> CO told that my application is in processing and it will take many months to finalize (standard reply): 11-4-2013 (From the signature I know that my CO has changed)
> Asked CO about the start of my security checks: 27-6-2013
> CO replied in one word "September 2012": 8-7-2013
> Sent second inquiry to IGIS (6 months after first inquiry): 5-9-2013
> Standard reply from IGIS and asked my to contact again in Sept 2013: 10-9-2013
> Asked CO about the procedure of adding child: 9-10-2013
> CO replied and send me the Change of Circumstances form: 28-10-2013
> All documents of addition of child completed and sent to CO: 11-11-2013
> CO added the child and confirmed by e-mail: 25-11-2013
> Told CO that my application has well passed 18 months (standard time of 175 application as per DIBC website) and raised concern: 2-12-2013
> Decided to Front Load my medicals and sent email to Health Strategies to activate my HAP IDs: 5-12-2013
> Health Strategies sent me HAP IDs: 10-12-2013
> Standard reply from CO that it will take many months: 12-12-2013
> Booked my medicals (but later on cancelled due to office work): 21-12-2013
> Front Loaded my medicals: 9-1-2014
> Received Medical Call (Same day, the day I front loaded medicals): 9-1-2014
> Medical received by DIBC: 15-1-2014
> PCC uploaded: 25-1-2014
> Medical Finalized: 3-2-2014
> *Visa Granted: 5-2-2014*
> Initial Entry Date: 20-12-2014
> 
> Thinking to fly through Cathay/Qantas around 15-3-14 from Khi to Sydney
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members especially Immiseeker (Who initiated the timeline sheet in 2008), Pumpkin head, Nosferatu and many more for their continuous support and encouragement in this period which last 9 days less than 2 years.
> I pray all the other forum members who haven't received their grants yet, that their grant is on their way and <moderated> they will receive it very soon.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Shoaib




Congrats Bro 

Pray for us too .....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Black Eagle

rackspace said:


> Job Market: Generally, this is a good time, start of the year. Telecom market is very down at the moment. Very very down. There are no head offices in Adelaide. And most companies only have skeleton staff in Adelaide. Whats your field? RF/NSS/TXN? Contact me with your CV. I might be able to float it to a few recruiters.




Firstly I would like to congratulate you for being a sport and helping out so many people here! Now... my own case:

I am an Electronics Eng, graduated in 2010; had a 6-month experience in capacity of a Technical support engr in broadband/telecom sector. I resigned and moved base. Currently, my designation is 'Computer Programmer' in Public sector in the Middle east, where I'm working since July 2012. This job is not strictly an engineering one. So, here are my questions:

1# Should I go to ACS for my skills assessment or EA ?

2# Since having a relevant experience is not mandatory (not mentioned anywhere at EA or DIBP websites), and the visas (I m thinking of 190) are Points-based; do you think this difference of undergrad qualification and current field of work, will have a negative effect on my application ?

3# What you suggest should be my next move ?


----------



## Jango911

rackspace said:


> Accommodation: Best would be rent cheapest hotel, and then look for shared accommodation,might be hard to secure a residence with out being in Australia. But once you are here, it should get easier. If you are desperate and active enough, you will find some thing in a week in a big city.
> 
> About liking, it might not be to your liking, but you would have to compromise initially. Every does it.
> 
> About having 4 members. It limits your options because there are council laws about how many people can stay in a unit. And having more members can make it difficult to find shared accommodation. Finding your own place shouldn't be hard.
> 
> Starters Fund: This program is called centre link. https://www.centrelink.gov.au/RateEstimatorsWeb/publicUserCombinedStart.do
> 
> Use above link to get an estimate. It would also tell you when can you become eligible for it. But for one child, I guess it is 70 dollar per week. Unfotuantely it wont be enough to cover your expenses because you wont get un employment allowance until you stay here for 2 years. You will only get child support.
> 
> Job Market: Generally, this is a good time, start of the year. Telecom market is very down at the moment. Very very down. There are no head offices in Adelaide. And most companies only have skeleton staff in Adelaide. Whats your field? RF/NSS/TXN? Contact me with your CV. I might be able to float it to a few recruiters.


Bundles of thanks rackspace  . . . I'll be in touch with you along with my resume  . . . All the best!


----------



## Ambe

*What to write in an email?*

Hello all,

I applied for 189 visa in Jan 2013. My wife is expecting and delivery will be in July, InshAllah. I plan to add new born to application, before visa grant.

Can anybody guide me what to write in an email? Any similar experience can be of great help !

Thanks


----------



## msaeed

Dear All forum members Kindly give you valuable input and feedback if you think it can help me.

Is there any Fee for PCC in Pakistan and specially Karachi and what is the process of getting one.
I don't have my birth certificate so what will be the procedure to acquire one in English and what are the charges..

Below is my story till date..

I have received an email from CO for Medical and PCC plus my birth certificate..now I can do my Medcial in U.A.E and can get the PCC also easily..but from my dear home country Pakistan and specially in Karachi we all know how things work..I can not fly to Karachi only for PCC or birth certificate, and the only person who can help me is my wife's brother who is also a college student..I requested him to arrange these tow things for me..

He first went to our neighborhood Police station and the guy sitting there gave him a long checklist of documents to provide which eventually we managed to complete, now he is asking for 6 thousand for my and my wife's PCC and also he is not ready to provide any kind of receipt also..now where one can go to complain about a police officer in Karachi...we all know that the whole system is rotted from top to bottom..should I go ahead and give him 6 thousand just to get the PCC in time or what other options do I have..

Same story for Birth certificate my brother in law went to the union council so that he can get my birth certificate and the imbecile person sitting there told him that we give birth certificate free for 6 month and after that we charge monthly late fee and according to this I have to pay 6 thousand rupees only to get my birth certificate as I am 32 years old and he did some magical counting for monthly late fee and found out this figure..

Kindly can some one give some suggestions on what to do now..

In contrary I will get my PCC in U.A.E by filling the form online and picking it up next day from Police station..


----------



## emran

msaeed said:


> Dear All forum members Kindly give you valuable input and feedback if you think it can help me.
> 
> Is there any Fee for PCC in Pakistan and specially Karachi and what is the process of getting one.
> I don't have my birth certificate so what will be the procedure to acquire one in English and what are the charges..
> 
> Below is my story till date..
> 
> I have received an email from CO for Medical and PCC plus my birth certificate..now I can do my Medcial in U.A.E and can get the PCC also easily..but from my dear home country Pakistan and specially in Karachi we all know how things work..I can not fly to Karachi only for PCC or birth certificate, and the only person who can help me is my wife's brother who is also a college student..I requested him to arrange these tow things for me..
> 
> He first went to our neighborhood Police station and the guy sitting there gave him a long checklist of documents to provide which eventually we managed to complete, now he is asking for 6 thousand for my and my wife's PCC and also he is not ready to provide any kind of receipt also..now where one can go to complain about a police officer in Karachi...we all know that the whole system is rotted from top to bottom..should I go ahead and give him 6 thousand just to get the PCC in time or what other options do I have..
> 
> Same story for Birth certificate my brother in law went to the union council so that he can get my birth certificate and the imbecile person sitting there told him that we give birth certificate free for 6 month and after that we charge monthly late fee and according to this I have to pay 6 thousand rupees only to get my birth certificate as I am 32 years old and he did some magical counting for monthly late fee and found out this figure..
> 
> Kindly can some one give some suggestions on what to do now..
> 
> In contrary I will get my PCC in U.A.E by filling the form online and picking it up next day from Police station..


Salam Bro,

For Pakistan there is no fee for PCC but usually when you request the PCC they will send a police officer to your house to verify the place. Then we would want you to get your form which you have submitted to get attested by your Area Nazim or Union Councelor. Then as you know the system of Pakistan they won't do anything until unless you give them something. So, nothing you can do. It really depends on the police officer to the police officer. Also, I think to get your PCC you have to show up yourself with your wife physically. 

For Birth certificate I know it is our legal right to have our birth certificate copy from our Local Union Council, but you can't win from these people. They can say as simple as that the paper on which the certificate gets printed is not available and you can't do anything. So, get all the documents ASAP as you have paid so much to the Australian embassy, and it won't seem right to lose everything just for this much money.

Cheers,


----------



## micalparkz

*PCC & Birth Certificate in Pakistan*



msaeed said:


> Dear All forum members Kindly give you valuable input and feedback if you think it can help me.
> 
> Is there any Fee for PCC in Pakistan and specially Karachi and what is the process of getting one.
> I don't have my birth certificate so what will be the procedure to acquire one in English and what are the charges..
> 
> Below is my story till date..
> 
> I have received an email from CO for Medical and PCC plus my birth certificate..now I can do my Medcial in U.A.E and can get the PCC also easily..but from my dear home country Pakistan and specially in Karachi we all know how things work..I can not fly to Karachi only for PCC or birth certificate, and the only person who can help me is my wife's brother who is also a college student..I requested him to arrange these tow things for me..
> 
> He first went to our neighborhood Police station and the guy sitting there gave him a long checklist of documents to provide which eventually we managed to complete, now he is asking for 6 thousand for my and my wife's PCC and also he is not ready to provide any kind of receipt also..now where one can go to complain about a police officer in Karachi...we all know that the whole system is rotted from top to bottom..should I go ahead and give him 6 thousand just to get the PCC in time or what other options do I have..
> 
> Same story for Birth certificate my brother in law went to the union council so that he can get my birth certificate and the imbecile person sitting there told him that we give birth certificate free for 6 month and after that we charge monthly late fee and according to this I have to pay 6 thousand rupees only to get my birth certificate as I am 32 years old and he did some magical counting for monthly late fee and found out this figure..
> 
> Kindly can some one give some suggestions on what to do now..
> 
> In contrary I will get my PCC in U.A.E by filling the form online and picking it up next day from Police station..




*PCC*
Almost every area has a different process, there is no charge for PCC. I got one made from Haripur in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Please don't give bribe to anyone, or at least try your best not to. My process was cumbersome but everything got done without any money involved (apart from photo print and form printing).

- Visit the police station nearest to your residence (ask them for the process, they will guide - usually the Registrar (Muharrar) can guide the best
- Normally from local police station, it goes to DSP and then DPO for final signature.
- Someone from your local area needs to certify in writing (& give his ID card number) that you are of good character.

As I said, the process might be different in different aread.

Normally if you visit any local court (Kachehri), there are people sitting who can outsource all your work and charge you for it. Basically it saves you from roaming around police stations etc, so its like paying an accountant to get your tax return done.

*Birth Certificate*

NADRA is very competent and professional. Please visit the nearest branch and your work will get done in a couple of days or earlier. The computerised Birth Certificate is in English. I got one made from NADRA, you need to give your ID card details to them.


All the best


----------



## micalparkz

*@Emran*

Did you front load your PCC and Mecial?


----------



## emran

micalparkz said:


> *@Emran*
> 
> Did you front load your PCC and Mecial?


Yes Bro I have front my PCC on 21 Jan and Medical was complete on 9 Jan. So, still waiting for them if they require any further document or not. Waiting is difficult bro...


----------



## emran

micalparkz said:


> *PCC*
> Almost every area has a different process, there is no charge for PCC. I got one made from Haripur in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Please don't give bribe to anyone, or at least try your best not to. My process was cumbersome but everything got done without any money involved (apart from photo print and form printing).
> 
> - Visit the police station nearest to your residence (ask them for the process, they will guide - usually the Registrar (Muharrar) can guide the best
> - Normally from local police station, it goes to DSP and then DPO for final signature.
> - Someone from your local area needs to certify in writing (& give his ID card number) that you are of good character.
> 
> As I said, the process might be different in different aread.
> 
> Normally if you visit any local court (Kachehri), there are people sitting who can outsource all your work and charge you for it. Basically it saves you from roaming around police stations etc, so its like paying an accountant to get your tax return done.
> 
> *Birth Certificate*
> 
> NADRA is very competent and professional. Please visit the nearest branch and your work will get done in a couple of days or earlier. The computerised Birth Certificate is in English. I got one made from NADRA, you need to give your ID card details to them.
> 
> 
> All the best



Hi Bro,

NADRA can never issue birth certificate. It is only issued by the Local Union Council, NADRA only issue B-Form. The Birth certificate issued by Union Council is in both Urdu and English.


----------



## ahmed84

I'm not from Pakistan but the corrupted situation in your country seems similar to my country. Isn't it the reason we are all trying to immigrate? 

I converted 6000 rupees to ~60 USD dollars so USD120 for both PCC and Birth certificate. Think of it as a small tax to gain your freedom. You are already willing to pay AUD3000++. 



msaeed said:


> Dear All forum members Kindly give you valuable input and feedback if you think it can help me.
> 
> Is there any Fee for PCC in Pakistan and specially Karachi and what is the process of getting one.
> I don't have my birth certificate so what will be the procedure to acquire one in English and what are the charges..
> 
> Below is my story till date..
> 
> I have received an email from CO for Medical and PCC plus my birth certificate..now I can do my Medcial in U.A.E and can get the PCC also easily..but from my dear home country Pakistan and specially in Karachi we all know how things work..I can not fly to Karachi only for PCC or birth certificate, and the only person who can help me is my wife's brother who is also a college student..I requested him to arrange these tow things for me..
> 
> He first went to our neighborhood Police station and the guy sitting there gave him a long checklist of documents to provide which eventually we managed to complete, now he is asking for 6 thousand for my and my wife's PCC and also he is not ready to provide any kind of receipt also..now where one can go to complain about a police officer in Karachi...we all know that the whole system is rotted from top to bottom..should I go ahead and give him 6 thousand just to get the PCC in time or what other options do I have..
> 
> Same story for Birth certificate my brother in law went to the union council so that he can get my birth certificate and the imbecile person sitting there told him that we give birth certificate free for 6 month and after that we charge monthly late fee and according to this I have to pay 6 thousand rupees only to get my birth certificate as I am 32 years old and he did some magical counting for monthly late fee and found out this figure..
> 
> Kindly can some one give some suggestions on what to do now..
> 
> In contrary I will get my PCC in U.A.E by filling the form online and picking it up next day from Police station..


----------



## micalparkz

emran said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> NADRA can never issue birth certificate. It is only issued by the Local Union Council, NADRA only issue B-Form. The Birth certificate issued by Union Council is in both Urdu and English.



Apologies, you are actually right. I got confused. Yes, the secretary union council has a stamp and Government of Punjab is the issuing authority.

Regarding waiting, brother patience brings fruits. You have submitted eVisa around 20 December I guess, I submitted on 18 Nov 2013 and got assigned a CO on 11 Jan 2014. So don't worry, you have ample time before you even should start worrying (which you should never).

I see many people have been frontloading PCC and Medicals, seems like a decent idea. My friend who is a consultant always told me to wait till CO asks. But I think it is a good step from your side. Good luck


----------



## emran

micalparkz said:


> Apologies, you are actually right. I got confused. Yes, the secretary union council has a stamp and Government of Punjab is the issuing authority.
> 
> Regarding waiting, brother patience brings fruits. You have submitted eVisa around 20 December I guess, I submitted on 18 Nov 2013 and got assigned a CO on 11 Jan 2014. So don't worry, you have ample time before you even should start worrying (which you should never).
> 
> I see many people have been frontloading PCC and Medicals, seems like a decent idea. My friend who is a consultant always told me to wait till CO asks. But I think it is a good step from your side. Good luck


Hi Bro,

Thanks for the wishes bro, Have you submitted the PCC and Medical or still waiting for the CO to ask? I hope all of us get the grant before March, Insha Allah. Are you in Middle East or Pakistan?


----------



## micalparkz

emran said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Thanks for the wishes bro, Have you submitted the PCC and Medical or still waiting for the CO to ask? I hope all of us get the grant before March, Insha Allah. Are you in Middle East or Pakistan?



You're welcome 

Yes, I got CO assigned on 11 Jan 2014 and he requested PCC and Medical.

Medical got done on 23/1/2013 and PCC emailed on 27/1/2013.


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> Salam Bro,
> 
> For Pakistan there is no fee for PCC but usually when you request the PCC they will send a police officer to your house to verify the place. Then we would want you to get your form which you have submitted to get attested by your Area Nazim or Union Councelor. Then as you know the system of Pakistan they won't do anything until unless you give them something. So, nothing you can do. It really depends on the police officer to the police officer. Also, I think to get your PCC you have to show up yourself with your wife physically.
> 
> For Birth certificate I know it is our legal right to have our birth certificate copy from our Local Union Council, but you can't win from these people. They can say as simple as that the paper on which the certificate gets printed is not available and you can't do anything. So, get all the documents ASAP as you have paid so much to the Australian embassy, and it won't seem right to lose everything just for this much money.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks emran for your reply, actually it was not money for which I was irritated, it is this messed up system which forces you to do wrong and oblige to corrupt practices...I have already told my brother in law to go ahead with all this and PCC will be ready by next Wednesday, birth certificate deal is also done for 2500 as urgent and will be available in couple of days...I am not feeling good and happy as I was forced to pay bribe for a service which is my basic right..

It is the kind of attitude of these immoral souls which makes you think that will there be any time in our future when we can see a good governance system in our country..look at in how ease I got the PCC in U.A.E..

One thing I want to know is that do I have to go to the union council of the area where I was born for birth certificate or I can go to the union council of my locality where I am living now...they are both different..


----------



## msaeed

ahmed84 said:


> I'm not from Pakistan but the corrupted situation in your country seems similar to my country. Isn't it the reason we are all trying to immigrate?
> 
> I converted 6000 rupees to ~60 USD dollars so USD120 for both PCC and Birth certificate. Think of it as a small tax to gain your freedom. You are already willing to pay AUD3000++.


Salam Brother,

Its not about the money..its about using you halal money and giving it to these guys as a haram...we are forced to give bribe and that is what makes me livid..


----------



## Guest

That is ridiculous! In the UK we pay about £12 for a birth certificate and £35 for the PCC and I thought that was bad!


----------



## micalparkz

_shel said:


> That is ridiculous! In the UK we pay about £12 for a birth certificate and £35 for the PCC and I thought that was bad!


I paid I think £80 for UK PCC, or maybe £60. There was a cheaper one (£20 cheap) but I went for the expensive one where we could get post in 2-3 days rather than 10 days.


----------



## zoyakhan

The timeline signatures are not visible here?


----------



## micalparkz

zoyakhan said:


> The timeline signatures are not visible here?


No, can't see any.


----------



## emran

Hi All,

I have just got an email from my agent tell me that my Visa got rejected. The reason for that was I didn't have enough points to qualify. He has checked and found out that the CO didn't even considered my 10 points for the assessment from ACS and only gave me 50 points. He has sent me the email which clearly shows that the ACS points are missing from the list. Tell me did anyone faced any problem like this? Can they change their decision? As my case has been treated unfairly. On my ACS assessment I have already got 5 years of experience mentioned why didn't they considered it?

I am devastated and heart broken as I was waiting for the Direct Grant. The team was Team 33.


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just got an email from my agent tell me that my Visa got rejected. The reason for that was I didn't have enough points to qualify. He has checked and found out that the CO didn't even considered my 10 points for the assessment from ACS and only gave me 50 points. He has sent me the email which clearly shows that the ACS points are missing from the list. Tell me did anyone faced any problem like this? Can they change their decision? As my case has been treated unfairly. On my ACS assessment I have already got 5 years of experience mentioned why didn't they considered it?
> 
> I am devastated and heart broken as I was waiting for the Direct Grant. The team was Team 33.


What is exactly written in you ACS letter, from which date they have deemed you skilled, there should be a line in ACS letter like the below, this is what is written in my ACS letter..

The following employment after January 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


----------



## emran

msaeed said:


> What is exactly written in you ACS letter, from which date they have deemed you skilled, there should be a line in ACS letter like the below, this is what is written in my ACS letter..
> 
> The following employment after January 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Hi Bro,

On my ACS it is written for my 

1st experience 
09/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 2mths)

2nd Experience
11/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 7mths)

Now I have lodged my application on 20 December and which makes my total experience 5 Years 3 months Approx.

Now what to do?


----------



## msvayani

_shel said:


> That is ridiculous! In the UK we pay about £12 for a birth certificate and £35 for the PCC and I thought that was bad!


_shel, I can't seems to access User CP options, signature and send private messages from today. Don't know what has caused this. Could you please have a look at this?


----------



## msvayani

emran said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> On my ACS it is written for my
> 
> 1st experience
> 09/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 2mths)
> 
> 2nd Experience
> 11/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 7mths)
> 
> Now I have lodged my application on 20 December and which makes my total experience 5 Years 3 months Approx.
> 
> Now what to do?


As per your employments details above, total experience would be 4yrs and 9 months. As it is less than 5 years, this might be the reason of loosing points.


----------



## emran

msvayani said:


> As per your employments details above, total experience would be 4yrs and 9 months. As it is less than 5 years, this might be the reason of loosing points.


I lodged the application on 20 December and have not changed the job. At least they would have given me 5 points for 3 years of experience. But they have already forgotten about adding the ACS or might have missed the document.

I am not sure.


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> On my ACS it is written for my
> 
> 1st experience
> 09/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 2mths)
> 
> 2nd Experience
> 11/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 7mths)
> 
> Now I have lodged my application on 20 December and which makes my total experience 5 Years 3 months Approx.
> 
> Now what to do?


When did you applied for ACS and when you received you assessment..As far as I know every letter now has this line which mentions your skilled date and that is the date from where you can claim experience point..this was the new change introduced by ACS in around March 2013..any points claimed before that can not be considered valid..there should be some thing mentioned in the letter, if it is not then you must have assessed before march or April, in this case your agent is the culprit as how come he is not aware of these changes..

It is known as summary of criteria..where automatically two years are deducted from the ACS assessed experience to make you eligible skilled and then after those two years you can claim points, search for summary of criteria on goggle to understand it better..


----------



## emran

msaeed said:


> When did you applied for ACS and when you received you assessment..As far as I know every letter now has this line which mentions your skilled date and that is the date from where you can claim experience point..this was the new change introduced by ACS in around March 2013..any points claimed before that can not be considered valid..there should be some thing mentioned in the letter, if it is not then you must have assessed before march or April, in this case your agent is the culprit as how come he is not aware of these changes..
> 
> It is known as summary of criteria..where automatically two years are deducted from the ACS assessed experience to make you eligible skilled and then after those two years you can claim points, search for summary of criteria on goggle to understand it better..


I have applied for ACS on 28/06/13 and got the letter on 6/09/13. So, before I got the letter I already had 5 years experience in September 2013.


----------



## msvayani

emran said:


> I lodged the application on 20 December and have not changed the job. At least they would have given me 5 points for 3 years of experience. But they have already forgotten about adding the ACS or might have missed the document.
> 
> I am not sure.


Its shocking news. COs normally don't reject straightaway and give the applicant enough time to provide missing documents.

You should look into the rejection letter for the exact reasons behind this. You should not rule out the possibility of any blunder/negligence from the agent side or may be new ACS rules are the reason, in which you should have some minimum years of experience BEFORE you are considered as a skilled worker.


----------



## SMShoaib

emran said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> On my ACS it is written for my
> 
> 1st experience
> 09/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 2mths)
> 
> 2nd Experience
> 11/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 7mths)
> 
> Now I have lodged my application on 20 December and which makes my total experience 5 Years 3 months Approx.
> 
> Now what to do?


Is your current job same which you claimed in 2nd experience?


----------



## emran

SMShoaib said:


> Is your current job same which you claimed in 2nd experience?


Yes it is...


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> Yes it is...


Take things in your hand, ask agent to send you the visa rejection email..then draft an email and send it to DIBP, CO and all the concerned..do your own home work as of why the visa got rejected..you can ask for clarification from CO, you can even call DIBP..


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> I have applied for ACS on 28/06/13 and got the letter on 6/09/13. So, before I got the letter I already had 5 years experience in September 2013.


If this was the date then that line of skilled should be in the ACS letter as I received my assessment in May 2013 and it is clearly mentioned that I was deemed skilled from a certain date, first thing you should reply that email which you received from ACS and ask fro the clarification of you ACS letter as why deemed date is not mentioned and how much experience you can claim...mistakes from ACS is normal as I myself faced an issue with there letter which they corrected once I notified that,,


----------



## emran

msaeed said:


> If this was the date then that line of skilled should be in the ACS letter as I received my assessment in May 2013 and it is clearly mentioned that I was deemed skilled from a certain date, first thing you should reply that email which you received from ACS and ask fro the clarification of you ACS letter as why deemed date is not mentioned and how much experience you can claim...mistakes from ACS is normal as I myself faced an issue with there letter which they corrected once I notified that,,


Thanks Bro, Can you tell me how much points are you claiming for your experience and how many years of experience you actually have?


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> Thanks Bro, Can you tell me how much points are you claiming for your experience and how many years of experience you actually have?


For sure I will, firstly I was applying online on my own without agent so I have to do a lot of research about the process and specifically in terms of my own unique situation..Below is what written in my ACS letter..

The following employment after January 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/03 - 07/07 (4yrs 2mths)
Position: System Administrator
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 08/07 - 03/13 (5yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior System Engineer
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES

As you see ACS deemed me skilled from January 2008 and the reason behind this is that my 4 years BS Computer Science Degree got completed on this date so as per rule you can not claim any point for experience during or before your Degree, and the degree completion date become the skilled date for you so I claimed points for the experience only after January 2008, My whole Experience from Pakistan was wiped out because of this rule..

The other rule is that if you don't have any work experience before or during your Degree assessed by ACS then the skilled date will be after two years of your degree completion date..that is what is mentioned in summary of criteria..

Now if I see things correct my CO has asked me to go for PCC and medical so it means that my experience and degree verification process has been completed and my claimed points are correct and they did not find any issues in that, that is my assumption based on what CO requested me..other wise CO will never ask me to go for Medical and PCC...

I will advice you not to loose hope and try your best to figure our what went wrong with your application..first contact ACS as they should have mentioned the skilled date in there letter..


----------



## damilo

emran said:


> Thanks Bro, Can you tell me how much points are you claiming for your experience and how many years of experience you actually have?


DearEmran - All expat friends are absolutely right. It seems that ur agent has scrued up the case. Think+vely ur self and ask DIBP clarification mail. Ur e xperience is about 4yrs and 9 minths I think. Donot lose hope. U never know whats written in ur destiny. My well wishes for u.


----------



## drweb

msaeed said:


> Take things in your hand, ask agent to send you the visa rejection email..then draft an email and send it to DIBP, CO and all the concerned..do your own home work as of why the visa got rejected..you can ask for clarification from CO, you can even call DIBP..


Agreed with msaeed, take things in your hand i have personally seen my two friends who are suffering like this from their agents.

Also share your ACS Result here so that all can help you out with your case.

Regards,
DrWeb.


----------



## emran

msaeed said:


> For sure I will, firstly I was applying online on my own without agent so I have to do a lot of research about the process and specifically in terms of my own unique situation..Below is what written in my ACS letter..
> 
> The following employment after January 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/03 - 07/07 (4yrs 2mths)
> Position: System Administrator
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 08/07 - 03/13 (5yrs 7mths)
> Position: Senior System Engineer
> Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
> 
> As you see ACS deemed me skilled from January 2008 and the reason behind this is that my 4 years BS Computer Science Degree got completed on this date so as per rule you can not claim any point for experience during or before your Degree, and the degree completion date become the skilled date for you so I claimed points for the experience only after January 2008, My whole Experience from Pakistan was wiped out because of this rule..
> 
> The other rule is that if you don't have any work experience before or during your Degree assessed by ACS then the skilled date will be after two years of your degree completion date..that is what is mentioned in summary of criteria..
> 
> Now if I see things correct my CO has asked me to go for PCC and medical so it means that my experience and degree verification process has been completed and my claimed points are correct and they did not find any issues in that, that is my assumption based on what CO requested me..other wise CO will never ask me to go for Medical and PCC...
> 
> I will advice you not to loose hope and try your best to figure our what went wrong with your application..first contact ACS as they should have mentioned the skilled date in there letter..


Hi Bro,

You are right,

The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 

skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 



Dates: 09/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 2mths) 

Position: Computer System Engineer 

Country: PAKISTAN 



Dates: 11/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 7mths)

Position: Control Engineer 

Country: PAKISTAN

So, this means only those people can apply for migration who have got more then 5 years of experience. I have completed my BSc degree in 2005 from UK and came back to Pak in 2008. 

Man I am devastated. All my savings are gone and no refundable of visa application fee. No Way of getting out of this Country (Saudi Arabia)


----------



## emran

syeralia said:


> very sorry to listen this about ur case but dont lose heart InshaAllah u will get the best out of every thing
> 
> Bro teill me who was ur agent wat what was ur team and co initials


My Agent is based in Australia, CO was SNIPPED


----------



## SMShoaib

emran said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> You are right,
> 
> The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 09/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 2mths)
> 
> Position: Computer System Engineer
> 
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 11/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 7mths)
> 
> Position: Control Engineer
> 
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> So, this means only those people can apply for migration who have got more then 5 years of experience. I have completed my BSc degree in 2005 from UK and came back to Pak in 2008.
> 
> Man I am devastated. All my savings are gone and no refundable of visa application fee. No Way of getting out of this Country (Saudi Arabia)


Since how long you have been KSA?


----------



## emran

SMShoaib said:


> Since how long you have been KSA?


1 year bro and never like it a bit.


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> You are right,
> 
> The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 09/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 2mths)
> 
> Position: Computer System Engineer
> 
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 11/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 7mths)
> 
> Position: Control Engineer
> 
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> So, this means only those people can apply for migration who have got more then 5 years of experience. I have completed my BSc degree in 2005 from UK and came back to Pak in 2008.
> 
> Man I am devastated. All my savings are gone and no refundable of visa application fee. No Way of getting out of this Country (Saudi Arabia)


Dear Imran, 

I have no words to express my sorrow and grief, I can just say one thing that this is how life is, you have to face it with a full strength...I know that now no words can measure the level of pain and horror you are going through, but life does not ends here, frankly speaking your agent screwed you no doubt about that at all, how can he process your application without a proper evaluation of your degree, experience and other related prerequisites, who is the agent, you should not let him go away with it..


----------



## emran

msaeed said:


> Dear Imran,
> 
> I have no words to express my sorrow and grief, I can just say one thing that this is how life is, you have to face it with a full strength...I know that now no words can measure the level of pain and horror you are going through, but life does not ends here, frankly speaking your agent screwed you no doubt about that at all, how can he process your application without a proper evaluation of your degree, experience and other related prerequisites, who is the agent, you should not let him go away with it..



Thanks Bro, 

Can you tell me what are my options now? You can imagine that I have made up my mind and now this job feels like a burden to me. Is there any chance of getting back the money or some other advice?


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> Thanks Bro,
> 
> Can you tell me what are my options now? You can imagine that I have made up my mind and now this job feels like a burden to me. Is there any chance of getting back the money or some other advice?


I have no clear idea about it, but would definitely inform you once I will find any thing related to it, meanwhile any experienced member specially any moderator can enlighten us more on this, specially I think _Shel might have seen these kind of cases in the past, and he can give us valuable advice on this..


----------



## SMShoaib

emran said:


> 1 year bro and never like it a bit.


I couldn't get one thing.
Your ACS 2nd job shows that you worked in Pakistan. You submitted application in Dec 13 and told that you continued your second job which mean you still worked in Pakistan. Now you are telling that you are in KSA for the last one year?

Am I missing something?


----------



## emran

SMShoaib said:


> I couldn't get one thing.
> Your ACS 2nd job shows that you worked in Pakistan. You submitted application in Dec 13 and told that you continued your second job which mean you still worked in Pakistan. Now you are telling that you are in KSA for the last one year?
> 
> Am I missing something?


Hi Bro,

I was hired by this company on November 2011 and I went to USA for training on Jan 2012 and came back to Pakistan in July 2012 then started my process for Saudi Visa which took some time and reached Saudi Arabia on 6 Jan 2013 and since then I am working in Saudi. So, I have been with this company since Nov 2011.

My company is a world recognised US based and I am based in Saudi region. I don't know why ACS put Pakistan in my second job as I sent them my company contract which shows properly that I will be based in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Luqman

emran said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I was hired by this company on November 2011 and I went to USA for training on Jan 2012 and came back to Pakistan in July 2012 then started my process for Saudi Visa which took some time and reached Saudi Arabia on 6 Jan 2013 and since then I am working in Saudi. So, I have been with this company since Nov 2011.
> 
> My company is a world recognised US based and I am based in Saudi region. I don't know why ACS put Pakistan in my second job as I sent them my company contract which shows properly that I will be based in Saudi Arabia.


Brother your case is confusing. Howcome ACS made such blunders and you didnt even read your ACS letter before applying. Better option was to correct your ACS letter before you have lodged visa application. Talk to your agent and ask him why he didnt notice all this. 
Did you front load your medical and PCC or upon request of CO ?


----------



## emran

Luqman said:


> Brother your case is confusing. Howcome ACS made such blunders and you didnt even read your ACS letter before applying. Better option was to correct your ACS letter before you have lodged visa application. Talk to your agent and ask him why he didnt notice all this.
> Did you front load your medical and PCC or upon request of CO ?


Yes I have front loaded my PCC and Medical... DO you think ACS can make any changes to the letter or not?


----------



## zoyakhan

emran said:


> Yes I have front loaded my PCC and Medical... DO you think ACS can make any changes to the letter or not?


I believe that first of all you may please copy paste the exact text of ACS letter here (minus the personal info e.g. company name etc.). So that we can see what was wrong with the calculation of experience and what was the deeming date if any. 

thanks


----------



## emran

zoyakhan said:


> I believe that first of all you may please copy paste the exact text of ACS letter here (minus the personal info e.g. company name etc.). So that we can see what was wrong with the calculation of experience and what was the deeming date if any.
> 
> thanks


Hi, 

Below is the detailed ACS letter,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 28
June 2013.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology with Computer Communications from
Middlesex University completed December 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 2mths)
Position: Computer System Engineer
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 11/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Control Engineer
Country: PAKISTAN

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
Page 2
This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
makes no representation regarding:
• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
The ACS thanks you,


I can't see any hope.


----------



## drweb

emran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is the detailed ACS letter,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 28
> June 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology with Computer Communications from
> Middlesex University completed December 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
> Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: Computer System Engineer
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 11/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: Control Engineer
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> Page 2
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
> makes no representation regarding:
> • The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
> • The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
> This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
> The ACS thanks you,
> 
> 
> I can't see any hope.



what i understand is that your experience which they calculated is 4.9 years and minimum experience which DIBP accept is 5 years.

This is my understanding you problem will be. This is purely agents mistake.


----------



## zoyakhan

emran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is the detailed ACS letter,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 28
> June 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology with Computer Communications from
> Middlesex University completed December 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
> Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: Computer System Engineer
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 11/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: Control Engineer
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> Page 2
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
> makes no representation regarding:
> • The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
> • The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
> This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
> The ACS thanks you,
> 
> 
> I can't see any hope.


This was the statement to look for :
The following *employment after September 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

If your agent claimed points overlooking this statement then it is his fault because only the experience after September 2010 is counted by DIAC. 

I am really very sorry for your scenario.


----------



## emran

zoyakhan said:


> This was the statement to look for :
> The following *employment after September 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> If your agent claimed points overlooking this statement then it is his fault because only the experience after September 2010 is counted by DIAC.
> 
> I am really very sorry for your scenario.


Thanks Zoya,

Can you please tell me what else I can do now? there is no other options left for me.

Am I Eligible for the student visa or just anything else? this was my only hope and it is gone now.


----------



## zoyakhan

emran said:


> Thanks Zoya,
> 
> Can you please tell me what else I can do now? there is no other options left for me.
> 
> Am I Eligible for the student visa or just anything else? this was my only hope and it is gone now.



1. You mentioned that your work location is incorrect on the letter. So get that fixed first. You need to send a review appeal to ACS within 60 days of receiving the letter. 

2. Putting your experience as 5 yrs experience is your agent's fault.

Seniors may suggest if the fee can be refunded or not ...


----------



## micalparkz

emran said:


> Thanks Zoya,
> 
> Can you please tell me what else I can do now? there is no other options left for me.
> 
> Am I Eligible for the student visa or just anything else? this was my only hope and it is gone now.


Sorry to hear about your refusal Emran. I am not from your field but can I please confirm if to claim required points, was the duration of work experience required 3 or 5 years?

If it was 5, do you know the rational of your agent to submit your application if ACS letter doesn't sum up experience to 5 years?


----------



## emran

micalparkz said:


> Sorry to hear about your refusal Emran. I am not from your field but can I please confirm if to claim required points, was the duration of work experience required 3 or 5 years?
> 
> If it was 5, do you know the rational of your agent to submit your application if ACS letter doesn't sum up experience to 5 years?


That is the point Mate, I am surprised myself and I will claim all the fee including the visa fee from him as he has not given fulltime to my application and did incomplete work. 

I will make a complain in MARA if he refused to do so.


----------



## micalparkz

emran said:


> That is the point Mate, I am surprised myself and I will claim all the fee including the visa fee from him as he has not given fulltime to my application and did incomplete work.
> 
> I will make a complain in MARA if he refused to do so.


Yea, do that.

So did you lose your $3000 visa fee as well?

How come you didn't ask him this question that your experience is less than 5 years then why is he still pertinent on filing the visa application? Sorry, it is a bit hard to digest. Or if you asked, he must have given some rational?


----------



## Mack1982

Hi Emran,

Find out the exact reason for the visa rejection and whether you can reapply or not. 

I don't think 263111 will reach saturation anytime soon. So, once you get all the info. you can try to reapply.


----------



## Luqman

emran said:


> That is the point Mate, I am surprised myself and I will claim all the fee including the visa fee from him as he has not given fulltime to my application and did incomplete work.
> 
> I will make a complain in MARA if he refused to do so.


And also check your application for claimed points . discussing with your agent is your only choice. Reapply is the best option .


----------



## emran

micalparkz said:


> Yea, do that.
> 
> So did you lose your $3000 visa fee as well?
> 
> How come you didn't ask him this question that your experience is less than 5 years then why is he still pertinent on filing the visa application? Sorry, it is a bit hard to digest. Or if you asked, he must have given some rational?


Trust me bro, If I have ever knew that my experience is less then 5 I would have never proceeded and my agent didn't even told me. Still, he has sent DIAC the email that they might have forgotten to add my experience points which seems like a childish to me now.

I have searched on the internet and found that DIAC won;t refund the visa fee. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## micalparkz

emran said:


> Trust me bro, If I have ever knew that my experience is less then 5 I would have never proceeded and my agent didn't even told me. Still, he has sent DIAC the email that they might have forgotten to add my experience points which seems like a childish to me now.
> 
> I have searched on the internet and found that DIAC won;t refund the visa fee. Correct me if I am wrong.


You are right.

Didn't your letter from assessing authority mention that your experience was less than 5 years? Or did you just see your assessment letter now and your agent hid it from you at the time of applying?


----------



## alihasan

Aoa guys,

How are you doing? I have arrived in Perth. Any civil engineers here?


----------



## msaeed

emran said:


> That is the point Mate, I am surprised myself and I will claim all the fee including the visa fee from him as he has not given fulltime to my application and did incomplete work.
> 
> I will make a complain in MARA if he refused to do so.


Dear Emran, If I were in you position I would never let this agent sleep well until he returns my money, all this mess is created by him and his is only person to be blamed for, ask him to forward you the full rejection email and read what is written there, only then you will be able to understand how to move forward..who is your agent, is he MARA registered agent, if yes then you straight away without wasting any time lodge a complain about him, draft a very detailed and to the point email clearly mentioning every thing, how can he even apply you visa without reading the ACS letter, there is nothing wrong in ACS letter as I can see, your total experience is 4 years 9 months and according to the new rule introduced in March 2013 they deducted two years from it so that you are deemed to be skilled after two years of your first job..this is known as summary of criteria from ACS, if normal people like us know all this then how come a MARA registered agent is not aware of all this..


----------



## emran

msaeed said:


> Dear Emran, If I were in you position I would never let this agent sleep well until he returns my money, all this mess is created by him and his is only person to be blamed for, ask him to forward you the full rejection email and read what is written there, only then you will be able to understand how to move forward..who is your agent, is he MARA registered agent, if yes then you straight away without wasting any time lodge a complain about him, draft a very detailed and to the point email clearly mentioning every thing, how can he even apply you visa without reading the ACS letter, there is nothing wrong in ACS letter as I can see, your total experience is 4 years 9 months and according to the new rule introduced in March 2013 they deducted two years from it so that you are deemed to be skilled after two years of your first job..this is known as summary of criteria from ACS, if normal people like us know all this then how come a MARA registered agent is not aware of all this..


Hi Bro,

You are right I will make a complain and ask for my money back as I know visa fee is gone and all I can do now is to take as much as I can from him.

Now the big question is what is next? I know ACS won't do anything regarding my experience according to the new rule and the CO won't change his mind as he can;t see my points meeting the criteria. It seems like all the doors to Australia are closed. I have got the refusal email and it is mentioned on it that due to less points we have refused your application.

I can't sleep, now searching for a new country like Canada.


----------



## ahmed84

Salam. Sorry bro for your horrible experience. I hope that you remember that Allah swt have something better planned for you inshallah.

If they didn't "ban" from future applications in the rejection letter, I think you should reapply. Canada is another cost and with only 300 applications per occupation per year, your chances are very slim. 

Now you have more than enough in terms of experience years (almost 6 years) so inshallah it will be no problem. Plus almost all your documents (IELTS, PCC...etc) are already prepared and you have good knowledge about the process. Apply for 190 and inshallah you will be out of KSA before the end of 2014 or early 2015.

I know the cost is huge but if you really don't like KSA (which I think is something you should also reconsider, Saudi has serious problems but it also has some nice advantages), I think it is worth another try. One of the advantages in SAUDI is that it is very easy for expats to get loan from banks, heck even some banks chase you to get a loan. If you are able to get a loan, do it. 

Best of luck





emran said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> You are right I will make a complain and ask for my money back as I know visa fee is gone and all I can do now is to take as much as I can from him.
> 
> Now the big question is what is next? I know ACS won't do anything regarding my experience according to the new rule and the CO won't change his mind as he can;t see my points meeting the criteria. It seems like all the doors to Australia are closed. I have got the refusal email and it is mentioned on it that due to less points we have refused your application.
> 
> I can't sleep, now searching for a new country like Canada.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear Emraan and All Senior

I am scared with the Emraan refusal. Following is my ACS reply. How much experience and point I can claim from my education and experience. Please advise


************************************************************************

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows: 



Your Master of Computer Science from University of Karachi completed December 2007 has been 

assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing 



Your Bachelor of Computer Science from University of Karachi completed June 2002 has been 

assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing 



Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 

20hrs per week: 



Dates: 08/02 - 08/06 (4yrs 0mths) 

Position: Senior Software Engineer 

Employer: Ace Consultants 

Country: PAKISTAN 



Dates: 09/06 - 05/12 (5yrs 8mths) 

Position: Senior Software Engineer / SAP BASIS Administrator 

Employer: Easa Hussain Al-Yousifi 

Country: K KUWAIT 



Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further 

investigation regarding your skilled employment experience. 



While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points 

remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


----------



## syeralia

What about Engineers Australlia there is nothing written on my assesment about the Job only thing written is we aassesed ur degree awarded in 2005 but what i have claimed for exp is from Dec 2004 coz i took my final semester exam in November 2004 and cracked my first job in Dec 2004 and i claimed from very 1st day any idea about this


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

emran said:


> Trust me bro, If I have ever knew that my experience is less then 5 I would have never proceeded and my agent didn't even told me. Still, he has sent DIAC the email that they might have forgotten to add my experience points which seems like a childish to me now.
> 
> I have searched on the internet and found that DIAC won;t refund the visa fee. Correct me if I am wrong.


Dear BROTHER ,

Don't loose hope. REAPPLY IS BEST OPTION.QUICKLY GO ON BEFORE JULY 2014 YOU SHOULD LODGE APPLICATION.


----------



## SMShoaib

syeralia said:


> What about Engineers Australlia there is nothing written on my assesment about the Job only thing written is we aassesed ur degree awarded in 2005 but what i have claimed for exp is from Dec 2004 coz i took my final semester exam in November 2004 and cracked my first job in Dec 2004 and i claimed from very 1st day any idea about this


Engineers Australia ask additional fee to assess your experience. some people do it while other not. I don't think it will create any problem as long as you provide supported documents whichever asked by your CO as evidence of your job experience.

About your job experience, I also dont think it will create any issue. If CO take it from Dec 2004 then it will make 7.5 years till you launched your application. (10 points). If he takes your job experience from 1-1-2006 (6.5 year), again it will make 10 points. So no issue


----------



## emran

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Dear BROTHER ,
> 
> Don't loose hope. REAPPLY IS BEST OPTION.QUICKLY GO ON BEFORE JULY 2014 YOU SHOULD LODGE APPLICATION.


Trust me Bro, I want do anything and will reapply but on what basis? How can I increase my points from 50 to 60 as I don't have any overseas experience? 

What I can do is give IELTS till I get 7 in each to get 10 points. DO you think the CO can give me that much time? or Will wait so I can get enough time to get extra points?


----------



## Jango911

emran said:


> Trust me Bro, I want do anything and will reapply but on what basis? How can I increase my points from 50 to 60 as I don't have any overseas experience?
> 
> What I can do is give IELTS till I get 7 in each to get 10 points. DO you think the CO can give me that much time? or Will wait so I can get enough time to get extra points?


Dear Emran,

Claim you money from the agent, get a loan and apply again! As far the points are concerned you can consider two options; 

A- Give IELTs and a band of 7 or above in each, OR
B- Apply for regional based sponsorship I think its 489 that gives you 10 points as compared to states, but there is a disadvantage you need to stay in the regional area for 2 years just to be eligible for PR and story goes from their onwards.

I'm not sure how well the visa refusal case can be dealt, in the mean time you can think on the above lines if you have decided to reach Oz.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Appleaday

Hello fellows,

Did any one of you from pakistan got a grant for 189 ? or atleast MEd and PCC request from the CO ?


----------



## emran

Jango911 said:


> Dear Emran,
> 
> Claim you money from the agent, get a loan and apply again! As far the points are concerned you can consider two options;
> 
> A- Give IELTs and a band of 7 or above in each, OR
> B- Apply for regional based sponsorship I think its 489 that gives you 10 points as compared to states, but there is a disadvantage you need to stay in the regional area for 2 years just to be eligible for PR and story goes from their onwards.
> 
> I'm not sure how well the visa refusal case can be dealt, in the mean time you can think on the above lines if you have decided to reach Oz.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Thanks Bro,

Everyone has been so supportive and encouraging. I am grateful to Allah that there are still good people available who can do anything to help you.

I think now the best option is to get 7 in each IELTS and apply before July 2014. I already have 3 years experience according to ACS 263111 so I think I can get qualified for 190 visa for Victoria. I have to pay the fee again for the visa, but that's the price I have to pay for being negligent. 

What do you guys think? Do you think I can use the same documents and PCC for the new case? 

Also, 1 last thing do you guys think I can still reapply in my rejected case if I submit 7 in each IELTS?


----------



## syeralia

SMShoaib said:


> Engineers Australia ask additional fee to assess your experience. some people do it while other not. I don't think it will create any problem as long as you provide supported documents whichever asked by your CO as evidence of your job experience.
> 
> About your job experience, I also dont think it will create any issue. If CO take it from Dec 2004 then it will make 7.5 years till you launched your application. (10 points). If he takes your job experience from 1-1-2006 (6.5 year), again it will make 10 points. So no issue


why they will take my job exp from 1-1-2006 and if they take it from dec 2004 it will become 8 years means 15 points iam from 189 dear and eng Aust want 3 years exp for assesment i got my Degree asses in 2008


----------



## ahmed84

Why don't you just re-apply for ACS and with the time passed between your last application and now you can easily get to 5 years experience right??? 

am I missing something?



emran said:


> Thanks Bro,
> 
> Everyone has been so supportive and encouraging. I am grateful to Allah that there are still good people available who can do anything to help you.
> 
> I think now the best option is to get 7 in each IELTS and apply before July 2014. I already have 3 years experience according to ACS 263111 so I think I can get qualified for 190 visa for Victoria. I have to pay the fee again for the visa, but that's the price I have to pay for being negligent.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do you think I can use the same documents and PCC for the new case?
> 
> Also, 1 last thing do you guys think I can still reapply in my rejected case if I submit 7 in each IELTS?


----------



## ssaifuddin

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear Emraan and All Senior
> 
> I am scared with the Emraan refusal. Following is my ACS reply. How much experience and point I can claim from my education and experience. Please advise
> 
> 
> ************************************************************************
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Master of Computer Science from University of Karachi completed December 2007 has been
> 
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> 
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer Science from University of Karachi completed June 2002 has been
> 
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing
> 
> 
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 
> 20hrs per week:
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 08/02 - 08/06 (4yrs 0mths)
> 
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> 
> Employer: Ace Consultants
> 
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 09/06 - 05/12 (5yrs 8mths)
> 
> Position: Senior Software Engineer / SAP BASIS Administrator
> 
> Employer: Easa Hussain Al-Yousifi
> 
> Country: K KUWAIT
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> 
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> 
> 
> 
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> 
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


Expecting an analytic response. ACS result date is 30July2012.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Hiki

Appleaday said:


> Hello fellows,
> 
> Did any one of you from pakistan got a grant for 189 ? or atleast MEd and PCC request from the CO ?


Yes ... In last month 3 pakistanis living in pakistan have got their 189 ... 1 is samper .


----------



## emran

ahmed84 said:


> Why don't you just re-apply for ACS and with the time passed between your last application and now you can easily get to 5 years experience right???
> 
> am I missing something?


Hi bro,

even if I reapply for ACS they already have my experience documents and don;t know if they will reconsider my work. Anyways I have sent them the email and waiting for their reply tomorrow.


----------



## ahmed84

Apply with new experience documents. You only need to update your current company experience letter. 

I'm sure they do reevaluate because in their guideline document they mention that they allow 60 days to request an update of the assessment for free. This could be adding new experience or qualification. After 60 days you need to submit new application if you want to update. 

I think it is your best option to resubmit ACS application and reapply if you get the experience points you need. IELTS is a big gamble.



emran said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> even if I reapply for ACS they already have my experience documents and don;t know if they will reconsider my work. Anyways I have sent them the email and waiting for their reply tomorrow.


----------



## Mack1982

emran said:


> Thanks Bro,
> 
> Everyone has been so supportive and encouraging. I am grateful to Allah that there are still good people available who can do anything to help you.
> 
> I think now the best option is to get 7 in each IELTS and apply before July 2014. I already have 3 years experience according to ACS 263111 so I think I can get qualified for 190 visa for Victoria. I have to pay the fee again for the visa, but that's the price I have to pay for being negligent.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do you think I can use the same documents and PCC for the new case?
> 
> Also, 1 last thing do you guys think I can still reapply in my rejected case if I submit 7 in each IELTS?


I don't think a new IELTS result will be accepted in your current case. because the date of the IETLS will have to be before you received the invite.


----------



## emran

Mack1982 said:


> I don't think a new IELTS result will be accepted in your current case. because the date of the IETLS will have to be before you received the invite.


So, this means if I score 7 in each IELTS then lodge EOI for Victoria and start again....


----------



## Mack1982

emran said:


> So, this means if I score 7 in each IELTS then lodge EOI for Victoria and start again....


Thats how i see it or try to get an 8 in IELTS, then you wouldn't need SS.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

emran said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> even if I reapply for ACS they already have my experience documents and don;t know if they will reconsider my work. Anyways I have sent them the email and waiting for their reply tomorrow.


My advice is to reapply for ACS and claim 5 years experience. IELTS 7 depend on luck. 
sometimes difficult to get 7 in each. or go to RSMP


----------



## Appleaday

Hiki said:


> Yes ... In last month 3 pakistanis living in pakistan have got their 189 ... 1 is samper .


Thankyou hiki, i see that you have done your medical and pcc, should i also get them now or wait for my co to ask me? 
And can you share the url for that excel sheet. Realy happy to learn that cases are now rolling


----------



## zakinaeem

Hi fellas - I got contacted by Team 13 this morning, and they're asking for an updated Form 80 and 1221, nothing else. I'd be damned if this is an indication of security checks starting all over, but hey, lets keep hoping like I have been for the past 1.5 years. 

Good news or bad news, will find out soon yea?


----------



## millinium_bug

emran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is the detailed ACS letter,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 28
> June 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology with Computer Communications from
> Middlesex University completed December 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
> Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: Computer System Engineer
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 11/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: Control Engineer
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> Page 2
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
> makes no representation regarding:
> • The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
> • The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
> This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
> The ACS thanks you,
> 
> 
> I can't see any hope.


Dear Bro,

First of all i am really very sorry regarding your case rejection, i can understand your tense situation ........

Well According to your ACS result what i assume from the statements 

*
The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
*

and

*
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 28
June 2013.
*

means your experience counted from 01-10-2010 to 28-06-2013
in 2010 your experience counted : 3 Months
in 2011 your experience counted : 12 Months
in 2012 your experience counted : 12 Months
in 2013 your experience counted : 6 Months

Total experience counted : 33 Months

which is even less than 36 months (means less than 3 years)

So, that's what i technically evaluate in your case .......

So, they didn't even award you 5 points for 3 years experience and that leads to straight away rejection .........

Well in my point of view Re accessing ACS will just add 7 months experience in 33 months. So your total experience will be counted 33+7 = 40 months which is greater than 3 years so you will be eligible for claiming 5 points of experience (If DIBP has not minimum criteria for Experience)......

Secondly try to get 7 Band in each Module then you will be eligible for new EOI with 65 Points

It was 200% agent's mistake as he lodged your EOI without detailed review of your ACS letter......




> I think now the best option is to get 7 in each IELTS and apply before July 2014. I already have 3 years experience according to ACS 263111 so I think I can get qualified for 190 visa for Victoria. I have to pay the fee again for the visa, but that's the price I have to pay for being negligent.


According to my calculation, I don't think u already have 3 years experience .....

So don't be panic and cope things technically ....... No doubt Allah has better plans for us ...... 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## emran

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Bro,
> 
> First of all i am really very sorry regarding your case rejection, i can understand your tense situation ........
> 
> Well According to your ACS result what i assume from the statements
> 
> *
> The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> *
> 
> and
> 
> *
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 28
> June 2013.
> *
> 
> means your experience counted from 01-10-2010 to 28-06-2013
> in 2010 your experience counted : 3 Months
> in 2011 your experience counted : 12 Months
> in 2012 your experience counted : 12 Months
> in 2013 your experience counted : 6 Months
> 
> Total experience counted : 33 Months
> 
> which is even less than 36 months (means less than 3 years)
> 
> So, that's what i technically evaluate in your case .......
> 
> So, they didn't even award you 5 points for 3 years experience and that leads to straight away rejection .........
> 
> Well in my point of view Re accessing ACS will just add 7 months experience in 33 months. So your total experience will be counted 33+7 = 40 months which is greater than 3 years so you will be eligible for claiming 5 points of experience (If DIBP has not minimum criteria for Experience)......
> 
> Secondly try to get 7 Band in each Module then you will be eligible for new EOI with 65 Points
> 
> It was 200% agent's mistake as he lodged your EOI without detailed review of your ACS letter......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to my calculation, I don't think u already have 3 years experience .....
> 
> So don't be panic and cope things technically ....... No doubt Allah has better plans for us ......
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib



Thank You Brother for your detailed email and guidance. I will reapply to ACS and ask them to put additional months in my experience so I can know for sure that my experience is 3 years. 

Also, I will try to get 7 in each IELTS and apply before July 2014 as all of my documents are already prepared.

Tell me if I lodge a new application for EOI do I have to give medical again or the period of Medical is also 1 year?

Thanks,


----------



## drweb

zakinaeem said:


> Hi fellas - I got contacted by Team 13 this morning, and they're asking for an updated Form 80 and 1221, nothing else. I'd be damned if this is an indication of security checks starting all over, but hey, lets keep hoping like I have been for the past 1.5 years.
> 
> Good news or bad news, will find out soon yea?


Bro i am getting a feeling that your GRANT is near


----------



## zakinaeem

drweb said:


> Bro i am getting a feeling that your GRANT is near


I like you man!!


----------



## Hiki

Appleaday said:


> Thankyou hiki, i see that you have done your medical and pcc, should i also get them now or wait for my co to ask me?
> And can you share the url for that excel sheet. Realy happy to learn that cases are now rolling


1. go to page 907 there is the link of excel sheet at this moment i can not copy the link due to some error.
2. I have done my medical and pcc on the request of my co ...
3. NO dont do your medical now . wait for your co to ask about it .. it has no benefit if you do it yourself .. 
4. There are 2 females who also got their 189 grant in the month of January . . They were applicants of oct 12 and nov 12 ... samper is also from oct 12 ...


----------



## Avatar82

Guys today I receive 2 emails: one from CO that my 2nd baby has been added In my application.
Second email is from team 13 and they require my updated form 80 and form 1022.
What this could be???


----------



## zakinaeem

Avatar82 said:


> Guys today I receive 2 emails: one from CO that my 2nd baby has been added In my application.
> Second email is from team 13 and they require my updated form 80 and form 1022.
> What this could be???


Our timelines are off by a day or two, similar otherwise. I was contacted by Team 13 today as well, asking for 80 and 1221. Perhaps a step towards finalization? You never know.. Im thinking of front-loading my PCC to be honest.


----------



## stariq178

zakinaeem said:


> Hi fellas - I got contacted by Team 13 this morning, and they're asking for an updated Form 80 and 1221, nothing else. I'd be damned if this is an indication of security checks starting all over, but hey, lets keep hoping like I have been for the past 1.5 years.
> 
> Good news or bad news, will find out soon yea?


I was contacted by Team-13 for Form 80 and Updated CV in October 2013. Four Months passed and still no news . 18 Months Since CO Assignment till date. Not Sure Team-13 is a Good news or a bad One after all it is Team "13" .


----------



## zakinaeem

stariq178 said:


> I was contacted by Team-13 for Form 80 and Updated CV in October 2013. Four Months passed and still no news . 18 Months Since CO Assignment till date. Not Sure Team-13 is a Good news or a bad One after all it is Team "13" .


One word - OUCH!


----------



## zakinaeem

syeralia said:


> Zaki u fl ur medical on oct 2012 or 2013


Oct 2012 bro, I booked medicals even before CO allocation thinking 189 is gonna zoom through to Grant, haha! Didn't happen


----------



## zakinaeem

syeralia said:


> so u have to go thorough again the Medicl


Might, or might not - one of those cases where medicals took 5 months to finalize. So my medical date with CO is April 2013 on documents. Also, I've learnt that CO's have the authority to extend medicals by 4 to 6 months if your medical expire around the grant.

Will find out soon I guess


----------



## stariq178

zakinaeem said:


> Might, or might not - one of those cases where medicals took 5 months to finalize. So my medical date with CO is April 2013 on documents. Also, I've learnt that CO's have the authority to extend medicals by 4 to 6 months if your medical expire around the grant.
> 
> Will find out soon I guess


Why did your medical take 5 Months to Finalize?


----------



## TV Buff

zakinaeem said:


> Hi fellas - I got contacted by Team 13 this morning, and they're asking for an updated Form 80 and 1221, nothing else. I'd be damned if this is an indication of security checks starting all over, but hey, lets keep hoping like I have been for the past 1.5 years.
> 
> Good news or bad news, will find out soon yea?


Dude, I seriously hope it's a step towards finalising your case. Gives me some hope. Sick and tired of the wait!


----------



## zakinaeem

stariq178 said:


> Why did your medical take 5 Months to Finalize?


There was an issue with Health department back then, medicals were stuck for alot of cases (not just Pakistan) during that period as health department had a huge backlog of cases to process. Perhaps due to more and more applications pouring in for the newly introduced 189.


----------



## bhura

stariq178 said:


> I was contacted by Team-13 for Form 80 and Updated CV in October 2013. Four Months passed and still no news . 18 Months Since CO Assignment till date. Not Sure Team-13 is a Good news or a bad One after all it is Team "13" .


Did you contact your CO since then? 
Please send an email asking updats, you may get your meidal call/ grant.

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## stariq178

bhura said:


> Did you contact your CO since then?
> Please send an email asking updats, you may get your meidal call/ grant.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bhura


I did send my CO a reminder today. Lets see if i get any response.


----------



## emran

insanesanatic said:


> Hello Emran;
> 
> Sorry couldn't reply earlier as I was having problems posting.
> (Won't let me post if 3 full stops are there)
> 
> I did some research regarding the new ACS rules and found out:
> Bachelor Degree or Higher Skills Assessment requires;
> 
> 1. Major in Computing
> 2. Closely related to nominated occupation
> 3. 2 years relevant work experience completed in the last 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history
> 
> So it seems you were given positive skills assessment but your work experience was short.
> 
> 
> ACS Website States:
> All relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
> 
> The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is NOT included as “Skilled Employment” and is NOT eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
> 
> 
> Reason;
> 
> - They subtracted 2 years that left you to fall behind on points to claim from work experience.
> - Also, 3 months short for claiming 3 years
> 
> Don't loose hope, just apply again for new ACS assessment and this time do it correctly.
> 
> Also go for IELTS, you can get 7 easy. Just spend 1-2 months preparing.
> 
> NAATI is another option. Its easy but takes time and costs about 1000AU dollars approx.
> 
> No need to quarrel with agent if you wish to use him again to file the application again. He has already been paid for this service.
> 
> Or you can file it yourself and make a complaint against him.
> 
> Don't rush and do it slowly even if it takes 6-12 months. Get all your documents ready (ACS/IELTS) and then lodge an EOI. There were some cases where visa was rejected on the basis that EOI guidelines state that all your documents must be ready before lodging EOI.
> 
> Don't worry. You will get here soon.


Thanks for the hope bro,

now that is my plan. I will prepare for IELTS again. I have given IELTS 3 times and my score for Reading is always 6.0 but all other are always above 7. So, I need some work on reading part. 

I am thinking of applying before July 2014. You never know what kind of changes they might put for the new applicants. 

Tell me bro,

Do I have to perform the medical again for my family, if I lodge a new application?

Thanks,


----------



## bhura

stariq178 said:


> I did send my CO a reminder today. Lets see if i get any response.


Only today! 
have you ever contacted you CO before if yes what was his reply.


Regards,

Bhura


----------



## stariq178

bhura said:


> Only today!
> have you ever contacted you CO before if yes what was his reply.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bhura


June-2013 , Standard Reply . October 2013 , Team-13 Asked for Form 80 and CV. December 2013 I asked for HAPID to FL my Medical which CO provided but advised against FL the medical unless VPO (my be ,Visa processing officer , dont what it is) asks to do so. CO did not say anything about the progress on my case. Since then no News.
I have worked in three countries other than Pakistan , I think my security clearance might be the cause of delay.


----------



## bhura

Dear Fellows,

I have asked my CO to provide HAP IDs but he refuesed and advised that he will not provide it untill my applicatin is not ready to take medicals, I read on forum ealier that in case CO does not provide HAP Id we can write to heatlh stretegies and they will provide it.
any idea?


----------



## stariq178

I first wrote to health strategies , they declined . Then wrote to CO who provided but advised against it. In some cases CO Have not provided the HAPID to people who requested. You can try your luck with Health strategies , lets see what they reply.


----------



## opfian

zakinaeem said:


> Hi fellas - I got contacted by Team 13 this morning, and they're asking for an updated Form 80 and 1221, nothing else. I'd be damned if this is an indication of security checks starting all over, but hey, lets keep hoping like I have been for the past 1.5 years. Good news or bad news, will find out soon yea?


Best of luck bro


----------



## shahidyoyo

zakinaeem said:


> Our timelines are off by a day or two, similar otherwise. I was contacted by Team 13 today as well, asking for 80 and 1221. Perhaps a step towards finalization? You never know.. Im thinking of front-loading my PCC to be honest.


Salam...
I was also contacted by team 13 2weeks ago fr form 80 1221 and cv...submitted them..
My timeline is very similar to yours...I applied on 25 September 2012....let's hope fr the best...my agent has tried to contact case officer after submission of these doc...haven't got a reply so far...let keep our fingurs crossed and hope fr the best...


----------



## micalparkz

can someone in the pakistani sheet update that med n pcc request date for me was 11 jan 2014.

thanks


----------



## Appleaday

bhura said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have asked my CO to provide HAP IDs but he refuesed and advised that he will not provide it untill my applicatin is not ready to take medicals, I read on forum ealier that in case CO does not provide HAP Id we can write to heatlh stretegies and they will provide it.
> any idea?


Hey bhura, i was also thinking of arranging my medicals , can we do that before our co instructs us ? Can you please explain me the process ? And should i do medical now ?


----------



## bhashmi

*Confusion about Points*

Dear all, 

One of my friend applied for ACS and he has got positive assessment but the issue is the calculation of points. I am attaching ACS extract below to have better understanding about the work experience.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Computer Science from University of Karachi completed December 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

Your Post Graduate Diploma in Computer & Information Sciences from University of Karachi
completed December 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in computing

The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 05/05 - 08/07 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: 
Country: PAKISTAN
Dates: 08/07 - 05/12 (4yrs 9mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: 
Country: PAKISTAN
Dates: 05/12 - 08/13 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer/Team Lead
Employer: 
Country: PAKISTAN



Calculated the points below. 


1. Age - 25
2. Qualification - 15
3. Work Experience - 5
4. English - 10
5 - State Sponsorship - 5


I would appreciate if you guys please advice on this points calculation??


----------



## syeralia

shahidyoyo said:


> Salam...
> I was also contacted by team 13 2weeks ago fr form 80 1221 and cv...submitted them..
> My timeline is very similar to yours...I applied on 25 September 2012....let's hope fr the best...my agent has tried to contact case officer after submission of these doc...haven't got a reply so far...let keep our fingurs crossed and hope fr the best...


Whats yours time line dear


----------



## shahidyoyo

syeralia said:


> Whats yours time line dear


Visa lodged.25 sept2012
Co allocation.8 nov2012
Contact by Team 13 about 2 weeks ago...


----------



## msaeed

bhashmi said:


> Dear all,
> 
> One of my friend applied for ACS and he has got positive assessment but the issue is the calculation of points. I am attaching ACS extract below to have better understanding about the work experience.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> Your Master of Computer Science from University of Karachi completed December 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Post Graduate Diploma in Computer & Information Sciences from University of Karachi
> completed December 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 05/05 - 08/07 (2yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer:
> Country: PAKISTAN
> Dates: 08/07 - 05/12 (4yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer:
> Country: PAKISTAN
> Dates: 05/12 - 08/13 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer/Team Lead
> Employer:
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> 
> Calculated the points below.
> 
> 
> 1. Age - 25
> 2. Qualification - 15
> 3. Work Experience - 5
> 4. English - 10
> 5 - State Sponsorship - 5
> 
> 
> I would appreciate if you guys please advice on this points calculation??


Looks OK to me...as the skilled date is May 2010 she can only claim 5 points based on three years experience, rest is straight forward in terms of points calculation..


----------



## msaeed

Dear Fellow Forum members,

I need your feedback on the below, please share you input.

I have to arrange my Birth certificate, so is it necessary for me to go the UC of that area where I was born or I can get my Birth certificate from the UC office of the area where I am living now, both are in same city i.e Karachi, the only issue is that I don't have any one who can trace down the UC office of the locality where I was born and it is very far also, the person in the UC office or my neighborhood where I am living now has confirmed that they can arrange for Birth Certificate if I give them all the details, is it legal or legitimate..


----------



## bhashmi

msaeed said:


> Looks OK to me...as the skilled date is May 2010 she can only claim 5 points based on three years experience, rest is straight forward in terms of points calculation..


Thanks for the quick response. But I am wondering that if we claim points for bachelor then we will not b able claim points for work experience as he completed in 2011 and I think work experience can be claimed after the qualification. please Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## khanash

msaeed said:


> Dear Fellow Forum members,
> 
> I need your feedback on the below, please share you input.
> 
> I have to arrange my Birth certificate, so is it necessary for me to go the UC of that area where I was born or I can get my Birth certificate from the UC office of the area where I am living now, both are in same city i.e Karachi, the only issue is that I don't have any one who can trace down the UC office of the locality where I was born and it is very far also, the person in the UC office or my neighborhood where I am living now has confirmed that they can arrange for Birth Certificate if I give them all the details, is it legal or legitimate..


yes the union council of your current place of living will issue you the birth certificate.
its legal


----------



## rackspace

Black Eagle said:


> Firstly I would like to congratulate you for being a sport and helping out so many people here! Now... my own case:
> 
> I am an Electronics Eng, graduated in 2010; had a 6-month experience in capacity of a Technical support engr in broadband/telecom sector. I resigned and moved base. Currently, my designation is 'Computer Programmer' in Public sector in the Middle east, where I'm working since July 2012. This job is not strictly an engineering one. So, here are my questions:
> 
> 1# Should I go to ACS for my skills assessment or EA ?
> 
> 2# Since having a relevant experience is not mandatory (not mentioned anywhere at EA or DIBP websites), and the visas (I m thinking of 190) are Points-based; do you think this difference of undergrad qualification and current field of work, will have a negative effect on my application ?
> 
> 3# What you suggest should be my next move ?


You will have to apply at EA, because of your formal education. Thats my guess. But your case is a bit unique. What I can suggest is that you send an email to EA. They do reply to queries or else try calling different agents and find out their opinion. No need to pay just ask their opinion.


----------



## asad747

bhashmi said:


> Thanks for the quick response. But I am wondering that if we claim points for bachelor then we will not b able claim points for work experience as he completed in 2011 and I think work experience can be claimed after the qualification. please Correct me if I am wrong.



ACS only considers work experience after the most recent Qualification. Since masters the most Recent in your case. So only Work Experience after the May 2010 is consider relevant by ACS.


----------



## asad747

msaeed said:


> Dear Fellow Forum members,
> 
> I need your feedback on the below, please share you input.
> 
> I have to arrange my Birth certificate, so is it necessary for me to go the UC of that area where I was born or I can get my Birth certificate from the UC office of the area where I am living now, both are in same city i.e Karachi, the only issue is that I don't have any one who can trace down the UC office of the locality where I was born and it is very far also, the person in the UC office or my neighborhood where I am living now has confirmed that they can arrange for Birth Certificate if I give them all the details, is it legal or legitimate..


You can get it from the UC of your current locality. It will have "Late Entry" written. But that doesn't matter.


----------



## msalmank

Hi All,

For Pakistanis here who have been successful in lodging their Visa application after EOI invitation... Can you please verify something?

Given that the Visa charges are paid via Credit Card... Did you use a Pakistani Credit card to pay for the amount? I'm asking because the card that I have has a limit of Rs. 50 thousand per transaction limit on it, and another has a limit of Rs. 200000. Thus I don't believe I can charge the full 4500-5000 AUD$ in one single go?

So how'd you guys pay for the transaction? Do they provide other options as well?

Regards,
Salman Khalid.


----------



## asad747

asad747 said:


> ACS only considers work experience after the most recent Qualification. Since masters the most Recent in your case. So only Work Experience after the May 2010 is consider relevant by ACS.



i just checked the new rule from ACS ... and the above i wrote no longer seems to be the case. .... Seems like ACS deducts 2 years of Work Exp after bachelors or higher. But that doesn't seem to be the case here..... Can someone explain this ACS calculation?

Your immi application point calculation is correct though.


----------



## asad747

msalmank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For Pakistanis here who have been successful in lodging their Visa application after EOI invitation... Can you please verify something?
> 
> Given that the Visa charges are paid via Credit Card... Did you use a Pakistani Credit card to pay for the amount? I'm asking because the card that I have has a limit of Rs. 50 thousand per transaction limit on it, and another has a limit of Rs. 200000. Thus I don't believe I can charge the full 4500-5000 AUD$ in one single go?
> 
> So how'd you guys pay for the transaction? Do they provide other options as well?
> 
> Regards,
> Salman Khalid.



You can use any VISA/MASTER card from anywhere in the world.. Unfortunately it will not be easy to find Pakistani CC with such higher limits .. So perhaps your only easy way is to find some friend/relative living abroad and use his Credit Card to make the payment. 

There is no other way. The payment has to be done in single transaction.


----------



## bhashmi

asad747 said:


> i just checked the new rule from ACS ... and the above i wrote no longer seems to be the case. .... Seems like ACS deducts 2 years of Work Exp after bachelors or higher. But that doesn't seem to be the case here..... Can someone explain this ACS calculation?
> 
> Your immi application point calculation is correct though.


Yes. You are right and he completed bachelor 2011 and ACS considered experience after his advanced diploma which completed in 2008. So this is confusing whether we can claim points for bachelor? Or we have to go for his diploma. Please clarify coz its risky area.


----------



## Dannyzub

*immigration for overseas pakistani's*

hey all, 

I have a question I am a pakistani working in China but am looking into moving to aus.. according to the point system i can get 60 points easy. i just want to know if I apply in the next couple of months how long will the whole process take (taking into consideration that i achieve all points) 

thank you


----------



## immi_aus

Hi everyone,

I spent one year(2010-2011) in UK for Masters.I have lodge visa on 4 Dec2014 but did not submit Police certificate for UK and Pakistan.

Now I am adding my new born baby in my application. Should I send my both police certificates now or wait for CO request.As i heard that there is certain validation period of PCC.

Thankyou


----------



## Luqman

immi_aus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I spent one year(2010-2011) in UK for Masters.I have lodge visa on 4 Dec2014 but did not submit Police certificate for UK and Pakistan.
> 
> Now I am adding my new born baby in my application. Should I send my both police certificates now or wait for CO request.As i heard that there is certain validation period of PCC.
> 
> Thankyou


are you done with your medicals ? 
I think best way is to add your baby , after you are given HAP ID, get your family's medical together with new baby. you can upload PCC on the same day you are done with your medicals.


----------



## Luqman

msalmank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For Pakistanis here who have been successful in lodging their Visa application after EOI invitation... Can you please verify something?
> 
> Given that the Visa charges are paid via Credit Card... Did you use a Pakistani Credit card to pay for the amount? I'm asking because the card that I have has a limit of Rs. 50 thousand per transaction limit on it, and another has a limit of Rs. 200000. Thus I don't believe I can charge the full 4500-5000 AUD$ in one single go?
> 
> So how'd you guys pay for the transaction? Do they provide other options as well?
> 
> Regards,
> Salman Khalid.


I used my friend's card who is in USA. There are some agents in Pakistan who have higher limits who can also help.


----------



## ssaifuddin

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear Emraan and All Senior
> 
> I am scared with the Emraan refusal. Following is my ACS reply. How much experience and point I can claim from my education and experience. Please advise
> 
> 
> ************************************************************************
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Master of Computer Science from University of Karachi completed December 2007 has been
> 
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> 
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer Science from University of Karachi completed June 2002 has been
> 
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing
> 
> 
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 
> 20hrs per week:
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 08/02 - 08/06 (4yrs 0mths)
> 
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> 
> Employer: Ace Consultants
> 
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 09/06 - 05/12 (5yrs 8mths)
> 
> Position: Senior Software Engineer / SAP BASIS Administrator
> 
> Employer: Easa Hussain Al-Yousifi
> 
> Country: K KUWAIT
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> 
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> 
> 
> 
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> 
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


Expecting an analytic response. ACS result date is 30July2012.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## expat-malik

*Immiaccount - Where is 189 visa*

Hi guys,

I just got an EOI invite to lodge a visa application.
However, when I try to create a new application via immiaccount, the list does not have the Skilled Independent Visa i.e. 189 visa..!!!!

Does anyone else have a similar issue?

Am I missing a step somewhere?? Or is it just one of those wait and it will be corrected type scenarios??!

Need help! 

:frusty:


----------



## expat-malik

expat-malik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got an EOI invite to lodge a visa application.
> However, when I try to create a new application via immiaccount, the list does not have the Skilled Independent Visa i.e. 189 visa..!!!!
> 
> Does anyone else have a similar issue?
> 
> Am I missing a step somewhere?? Or is it just one of those wait and it will be corrected type scenarios??!
> 
> Need help!
> 
> :frusty:


AAHHHH.. just figured it out.. I have to login to skillselect first and use the apply visa tab in skillselect to re-route to the immiaccount website and then login in to immiaccount.. *duh*!! LoL!


----------



## ssaifuddin

bhashmi said:


> Yes. You are right and he completed bachelor 2011 and ACS considered experience after his advanced diploma which completed in 2008. So this is confusing whether we can claim points for bachelor? Or we have to go for his diploma. Please clarify coz its risky area.


Salaam Hashmi,

I see your timelines and its a good hope to Pakistanis. Can I get your recommendations in this regards.

Saifuddin


----------



## syedbukhari

*Processing time*

Dear All,

I need your kind advise about my case. I have applied for 190 General Skilled Migration Visa as an Electronics Engineer. I have submitted my Medical on 13th August 2013. However, I have not received my visa till today.

I have inquired the status from my CO in October 2013 and he informed that my Case is going standard checking.

Please advise me the processing time. Does it take more than 6 months, if so, how much time I could expect in receiving the visa grant.

Regards,

Syed


----------



## micalparkz

syedbukhari said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your kind advise about my case. I have applied for 190 General Skilled Migration Visa as an Electronics Engineer. I have submitted my Medical on 13th August 2013. However, I have not received my visa till today.
> 
> I have inquired the status from my CO in October 2013 and he informed that my Case is going standard checking.
> 
> Please advise me the processing time. Does it take more than 6 months, if so, how much time I could expect in receiving the visa grant.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Syed


Hi,

What is your state, visa team and CO initials?


----------



## syedbukhari

*Hi*



micalparkz said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your state, visa team and CO initials?



Thank you for the reply. My state is WA, TEAM BRISBANE TEAM 33, CO Initial is LR.


----------



## TV Buff

syedbukhari said:


> Thank you for the reply. My state is WA, TEAM BRISBANE TEAM 33, CO Initial is LR.


I've got the same team and CO except I've applied for 189


----------



## syedbukhari

*Hi*

How long the visa grant process takes from minimum to maximum time?


----------



## zakinaeem

Fellas, so Team 13 asks me the following on their email:

- Please type this form and scan it to a single PDF document
- Complete every field and sign the back page

And Im confused because the form 80 itself says "use a PEN". So how does one "type the form" and "use a PEN"? Would be good to hear from fellow 189ers on how they submitted their form 80 to Team 13.

Fill me up.


----------



## Luqman

syedbukhari said:


> How long the visa grant process takes from minimum to maximum time?


I submitted my medicals on 16th december. I have called DIBP around two weeks before. They said 6 months time is not a standard. It might take a year. I am also 190. By looking in to your timelime i think they were right. My case is with team 4 adelaide co MB.


----------



## mhaqs

zakinaeem said:


> Fellas, so Team 13 asks me the following on their email:
> 
> - Please type this form and scan it to a single PDF document
> - Complete every field and sign the back page
> 
> And Im confused because the form 80 itself says "use a PEN". So how does one "type the form" and "use a PEN"? Would be good to hear from fellow 189ers on how they submitted their form 80 to Team 13.
> 
> Fill me up.


Use adobe acrobat or any pdf tool, even google chrome works for filling in a form and saving it. Print it all and then sign it, scan and send. 

There are advanced techniques as well but the above will do.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Hi everyone, 

does anyone have their case with CO LS from team 33? 

Cheers,


----------



## TV Buff

zakinaeem said:


> Fellas, so Team 13 asks me the following on their email:
> 
> - Please type this form and scan it to a single PDF document
> - Complete every field and sign the back page
> 
> And Im confused because the form 80 itself says "use a PEN". So how does one "type the form" and "use a PEN"? Would be good to hear from fellow 189ers on how they submitted their form 80 to Team 13.
> 
> Fill me up.


Just fill it with a pen, doesn't matter. I would suggest though, is to not just email them the forms but upload them online as well. Ive heard of instances where people emailed the forms and a month later they were asked for the same forms again.


----------



## asad747

zakinaeem said:


> Fellas, so Team 13 asks me the following on their email:
> 
> - Please type this form and scan it to a single PDF document
> - Complete every field and sign the back page
> 
> And Im confused because the form 80 itself says "use a PEN". So how does one "type the form" and "use a PEN"? Would be good to hear from fellow 189ers on how they submitted their form 80 to Team 13.
> 
> Fill me up.


Zaki seems like your case is into finalization atlast IA  

They are just asking you to submit form 80 again.... Just do it like the way you done before... Either with Pen & scan.. or type and PDF print.. whatever 

All the best.


----------



## K3A

Dear all,

I have been a silent but regular reader of this thread. I applied for 189 visa back in December 2012 and I am glad to share the news that yesterday I received medical/PCC call for me and my family.

My time line is as follows:

189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
Newly born baby added: July 2013
Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014

Inshallah all you guys will be receiving your calls very soon.

I have a couple of queries regarding the medical exam:

1- What are those 'Medical conditions' for which I need to present medical/specialist report? and what this report must include?
2- SMShoaib, Samper or any one who has recently gone through medical exam at IOM Karachi, do they ask you to take off your clothes? and what does the exam for 9 month old baby include?

Please do share any other advice/suggestions regarding medical/pcc.

Regards,


----------



## zakinaeem

mhaqs said:


> Use adobe acrobat or any pdf tool, even google chrome works for filling in a form and saving it. Print it all and then sign it, scan and send.
> 
> There are advanced techniques as well but the above will do.





TV Buff said:


> Just fill it with a pen, doesn't matter. I would suggest though, is to not just email them the forms but upload them online as well. Ive heard of instances where people emailed the forms and a month later they were asked for the same forms again.





asad747 said:


> Zaki seems like your case is into finalization atlast IA
> 
> They are just asking you to submit form 80 again.... Just do it like the way you done before... Either with Pen & scan.. or type and PDF print.. whatever
> 
> All the best.





ambproject said:


> Zaki naem hope you are first Pakistani or say one of few Pakistani to get 189 visa


Can't thank you guys enough for the help and wishes! Form 80 and 1221 went zooming to Team 13 this morning (typed it, printed it, signed it, scanned it and boom!). Now back to my meditation mode.


----------



## drweb

K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been a silent but regular reader of this thread. I applied for 189 visa back in December 2012 and I am glad to share the news that yesterday I received medical/PCC call for me and my family.
> 
> My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> 
> Inshallah all you guys will be receiving your calls very soon.
> 
> I have a couple of queries regarding the medical exam:
> 
> 1- What are those 'Medical conditions' for which I need to present medical/specialist report? and what this report must include?
> 2- SMShoaib, Samper or any one who has recently gone through medical exam at IOM Karachi, do they ask you to take off your clothes? and what does the exam for 9 month old baby include?
> 
> Please do share any other advice/suggestions regarding medical/pcc.
> 
> Regards,


In Medical they only check you bones joint etc for that purpose they will give you a gown to wear then check your bones joint.

Dont worry about medical bro...


----------



## Avatar82

zakinaeem said:


> Can't thank you guys enough for the help and wishes! Form 80 and 1221 went zooming to Team 13 this morning (typed it, printed it, signed it, scanned it and boom!). Now back to my meditation mode.


Great bro...I will be sending mine in a day or so..onething if u r married did u sent form 80 for ur wife too?


----------



## zakinaeem

Avatar82 said:


> Great bro...I will be sending mine in a day or so..onething if u r married did u sent form 80 for ur wife too?


No - The CO originally asked for my own Form 80 and Team 13 also only asked for mine, specifically.


----------



## Mani2k

K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been a silent but regular reader of this thread. I applied for 189 visa back in December 2012 and I am glad to share the news that yesterday I received medical/PCC call for me and my family.
> 
> My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> 
> Inshallah all you guys will be receiving your calls very soon.
> 
> I have a couple of queries regarding the medical exam:
> 
> 1- What are those 'Medical conditions' for which I need to present medical/specialist report? and what this report must include?
> 2- SMShoaib, Samper or any one who has recently gone through medical exam at IOM Karachi, do they ask you to take off your clothes? and what does the exam for 9 month old baby include?
> 
> Please do share any other advice/suggestions regarding medical/pcc.
> 
> Regards,


Good luck with your medicals bro. See my timeline its quite similar to you  :fingerscrossed: 

Medicals are quite straight forward just wear proper undergarments. For the babies they just examine them physically that's it.. no need to worry


----------



## n3o

K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been a silent but regular reader of this thread. I applied for 189 visa back in December 2012 and I am glad to share the news that yesterday I received medical/PCC call for me and my family.
> 
> My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> 
> Inshallah all you guys will be receiving your calls very soon.
> 
> I have a couple of queries regarding the medical exam:
> 
> 1- What are those 'Medical conditions' for which I need to present medical/specialist report? and what this report must include?
> 2- SMShoaib, Samper or any one who has recently gone through medical exam at IOM Karachi, do they ask you to take off your clothes? and what does the exam for 9 month old baby include?
> 
> Please do share any other advice/suggestions regarding medical/pcc.
> 
> Regards,



Congratulations buddy, Do you have international travel history ? what is your CO initial ?


----------



## K3A

n3o said:


> Congratulations buddy, Do you have international travel history ? what is your CO initial ?


Thank you all,
Yes, just a couple of short international visits each of around a month... 
JS, Brisbane.Team 34

Regards,


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Dear all

Just a query. Is Form 80 and 1221 filled for immigration main applicant only or Also dependants?


----------



## zakinaeem

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear all
> 
> Just a query. Is Form 80 and 1221 filled for immigration main applicant only or Also dependants?


I filled it for myself only and not for my wife, only because the CO and eventually Team 13 asked me specifically to fill it for myself.


----------



## OzPak

Hi All,

I have a question regarding the PCC submission for the 189 visa.

When my CO was assigned for my visa application, he asked me for my PCC so will he be asking me for my PCC again once I approach the final stages of the visa process due to the extended nature of the process. This is because I've noticed people have been posting updates about getting Medical/PCC calls. Have these people who have received the medical/pcc calls previously submitted their pcc documents?

Thanks


189 - EOI Sub: 27-1-13; Invi: 4-2-13, Application Acknowledgment: 04-2-13, Meds FL: 21-2-13; PCC (On Request): 20-4-13


----------



## Talha_

Dear All,

I have to apply for 189 visa. The fee including my dependents is AUD 6160. I am unable to find someone having a credit card with such limit. Do you have any idea how this could be done without a Credit/Debit card ?

Thanks,
Talha


----------



## stariq178

Talha_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have to apply for 189 visa. The fee including my dependents is AUD 6160. I am unable to find someone having a credit card with such limit. Do you have any idea how this could be done without a Credit/Debit card ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Talha


Ask your friends or Friend of a friend or relative living or working abroad. they have Credit Card Limits in that range. You can pay them and use their credit card for fee payment.


----------



## micalparkz

I have 190 application and I had to submit change of circumstances form as I came to Pakistan from UK.

I got requested the PCC and Medical on 11/01/2014 and I submitted the following on 27/01/2014.

- PCC UK
- PCC PAK
- Medical receipt (Medical done on 23/01/2014)
- Form 929, change of address
- Form 1022, change of circumstances


Have there been any cases where a person changes address (moved from one country to another) and still got a visa grant within 2-3 months? Or does it always lead to long waiting times?

Thanks.


----------



## neyamul008

K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been a silent but regular reader of this thread. I applied for 189 visa back in December 2012 and I am glad to share the news that yesterday I received medical/PCC call for me and my family.
> 
> My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> 
> Inshallah all you guys will be receiving your calls very soon.
> 
> I have a couple of queries regarding the medical exam:
> 
> 1- What are those 'Medical conditions' for which I need to present medical/specialist report? and what this report must include?
> 2- SMShoaib, Samper or any one who has recently gone through medical exam at IOM Karachi, do they ask you to take off your clothes? and what does the exam for 9 month old baby include?
> 
> Please do share any other advice/suggestions regarding medical/pcc.
> 
> Regards,


congrats bro...my form 80 date changed from required to received on 22/12/2013.....since then no updates..


----------



## leon1

Dear fellows
I have applied 189 on 20 october 2012 and my case is still under routine security check. Day before yesterday I wrote to my co that I want to do my medical and pcc so provide me the hap id, and I got the following response today. 
Now I am confused what to do. Proceed with it or wait for co's call.
___
"Please be advised that I normally would not request you to undergo the medicals until such time that the external checking has been completed. This is due to the fact that the cleared medical results have a 12 month validity period only, after which time they would need to be redone. Your initial entry date into Australia is based on the date of the expiry of your medical and character clearances.
*
You may choose to undergo them however please be advised that you do this at your own discretion.
*
To be able to retrieve all HAP ID’s for each applicant you will need to log into IMMI account , I have provided you with a link below:"

Regards 
Leon


----------



## neyamul008

leon1 said:


> Dear fellows
> I have applied 189 on 20 october 2012 and my case is still under routine security check. Day before yesterday I wrote to my co that I want to do my medical and pcc so provide me the hap id, and I got the following response today.
> Now I am confused what to do. Proceed with it or wait for co's call.
> ___
> "Please be advised that I normally would not request you to undergo the medicals until such time that the external checking has been completed. This is due to the fact that the cleared medical results have a 12 month validity period only, after which time they would need to be redone. Your initial entry date into Australia is based on the date of the expiry of your medical and character clearances.
> *
> You may choose to undergo them however please be advised that you do this at your own discretion.
> *
> To be able to retrieve all HAP ID’s for each applicant you will need to log into IMMI account , I have provided you with a link below:"
> 
> Regards
> Leon


did experience any change in form 80 date???


----------



## leon1

neyamul008 said:


> did experience any change in form 80 date???


No I only submitted form 80 once in november 2012 and never asked to do it again by neither co nor team 13


----------



## micalparkz

leon1 said:


> Dear fellows
> I have applied 189 on 20 october 2012 and my case is still under routine security check. Day before yesterday I wrote to my co that I want to do my medical and pcc so provide me the hap id, and I got the following response today.
> Now I am confused what to do. Proceed with it or wait for co's call.
> ___
> "Please be advised that I normally would not request you to undergo the medicals until such time that the external checking has been completed. This is due to the fact that the cleared medical results have a 12 month validity period only, after which time they would need to be redone. Your initial entry date into Australia is based on the date of the expiry of your medical and character clearances.
> *
> You may choose to undergo them however please be advised that you do this at your own discretion.
> *
> To be able to retrieve all HAP ID’s for each applicant you will need to log into IMMI account , I have provided you with a link below:"
> 
> Regards
> Leon


Wait for the CO's call, now specially after he has replied and recommended you to do so.

If you wouldn't have got in touch with him one on one, it might be good to Front Load medicals (as many people) do.

Don't take it too serious but it seems like the case of "ignorance is a bliss" 

Best of Luck


----------



## khan1234

Seniors please reply,

I am pakistani, have degree of CMA(ICMAP) that is cost and management accountant of pakistan. I have heard that CMA can apply for immigration to austrailia. where can i find information about this? kindly paste here link or share information.


----------



## AirBourne

micalparkz said:


> I have 190 application and I had to submit change of circumstances form as I came to Pakistan from UK.
> 
> I got requested the PCC and Medical on 11/01/2014 and I submitted the following on 27/01/2014.
> 
> - PCC UK
> - PCC PAK
> - Medical receipt (Medical done on 23/01/2014)
> - Form 929, change of address
> - Form 1022, change of circumstances
> 
> 
> Have there been any cases where a person changes address (moved from one country to another) and still got a visa grant within 2-3 months? Or does it always lead to long waiting times?
> 
> Thanks.


I am in the same boat I guess. I made my 189 visa application in Mar 2013 while I was living in the UK, then moved to Pakistan for a couple of months (was in Pak from Oct-Dec 2013) and updated my case officer accordingly. Then I moved to US in Dec 2013 and updated my case officer as soon as I moved to the US.

I am wondering the same thing if due to my change in residence twice in a short span of time (that too in 2 different countries) can have a negative impact on my security clearance. Do you guys think this could lead to my security clearance taking longer than 14-16 months!?

Your input will be much appreciated as always.


----------



## micalparkz

Praise be to Allah 

I have been granted the Visa on 13/02/2014.

I owe a lot to this forum, I have had a quick but a lot to learn for journey.

The forum only teaches one thing, "The best and most valueable things in life don't have a price tag attached to them".

Thank You Very much, to everyone who has guided me and helped me through it.

All the best to all of you who are in the queue


----------



## micalparkz

I will be grateful if someone can update my timeline in Pakistani Spreadsheet.


----------



## msalmank

micalparkz said:


> Praise be to Allah
> 
> I have been granted the Visa on 13/02/2014.
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum, I have had a quick but a lot to learn for journey.
> 
> The forum only teaches one thing, "The best and most valueable things in life don't have a price tag attached to them".
> 
> Thank You Very much, to everyone who has guided me and helped me through it.
> 
> All the best to all of you who are in the queue


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Luqman

micalparkz said:


> Praise be to Allah
> 
> I have been granted the Visa on 13/02/2014.
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum, I have had a quick but a lot to learn for journey.
> 
> The forum only teaches one thing, "The best and most valueable things in life don't have a price tag attached to them".
> 
> Thank You Very much, to everyone who has guided me and helped me through it.
> 
> All the best to all of you who are in the queue


Many congratulations . i hope mine is near as well.


----------



## Waqarali20005

micalparkz said:


> Praise be to Allah
> 
> I have been granted the Visa on 13/02/2014.
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum, I have had a quick but a lot to learn for journey.
> 
> The forum only teaches one thing, "The best and most valueable things in life don't have a price tag attached to them".
> 
> Thank You Very much, to everyone who has guided me and helped me through it.
> 
> All the best to all of you who are in the queue


<moderated>a great news buddy!


----------



## Waqarali20005

khan1234 said:


> Seniors please reply,
> 
> I am pakistani, have degree of CMA(ICMAP) that is cost and management accountant of pakistan. I have heard that CMA can apply for immigration to australia. where can i find information about this? kindly paste here link or share information.


Your profession would be Management Accountant which is in skilled occupation list. You need to score 60 points at least. The details of how these points can be scored are available at Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

The whole process for you will be:

1- Sit for IELTS and score 7+ in each band (required by assessing authorities).
2 - get your qualification assessed from CPA or ICAA or IPA. I would recommend CPA. You need to send them certified true copies of your transcripts, degrees, syllabus etc. Detailed requirements can be searched at CPA Australia - Frequently asked questions
3 - If you have any experience after Membership of ICMA, then you can claim points for that as well so you have to send them reference letters singed from your employers.
4 - Once you get positive outcome from CPA, you have to apply for state sponsorship (for sub class 190 and 489 only) and submit an EOI. on the basis of your points you will get an invitation from IMMI to apply for visa.
5 - In visa application you need to provide them evidence of everything for which you claimed points.


----------



## Wasee

micalparkz said:


> Praise be to Allah
> 
> I have been granted the Visa on 13/02/2014.
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum, I have had a quick but a lot to learn for journey.
> 
> The forum only teaches one thing, "The best and most valueable things in life don't have a price tag attached to them".
> 
> Thank You Very much, to everyone who has guided me and helped me through it.
> 
> All the best to all of you who are in the queue


many congratulations


----------



## msalmank

Ok... these may be stupid questions, but need a little advise.

In the process of making payment for my visa application. Will upload documents soon after. However, I have problems with the following:

1. Tax Records - I don't pay taxes. As per Taxation laws in the country, no tax applied on me. Do I upload a justification for this prior to CO allocation and thus provide proof of the case?

2. Salary Slips - Being employed at an American firm as an offshore employee, I don't get any pay slips. Just direct deposits to my bank account. So no pay slips are available either.

3. What steps need to be done when no Birth Certificate exists? Is the Domicile Certificate (B Form) applicable instead?

Regards.
Salman Khalid


----------



## msohaibkhan

leon1 said:


> Dear fellows
> I have applied 189 on 20 october 2012 and my case is still under routine security check. Day before yesterday I wrote to my co that I want to do my medical and pcc so provide me the hap id, and I got the following response today.
> Now I am confused what to do. Proceed with it or wait for co's call.
> ___
> "Please be advised that I normally would not request you to undergo the medicals until such time that the external checking has been completed. This is due to the fact that the cleared medical results have a 12 month validity period only, after which time they would need to be redone. Your initial entry date into Australia is based on the date of the expiry of your medical and character clearances.
> *
> You may choose to undergo them however please be advised that you do this at your own discretion.
> *
> To be able to retrieve all HAP ID’s for each applicant you will need to log into IMMI account , I have provided you with a link below:"
> 
> Regards
> Leon


For 189er Pakistanis, it is highly recommended to go for medical once requested by CO.


----------



## micalparkz

Thanks everyone


----------



## stariq178

Sent a Reminder to my CO . Got another standard reply..


----------



## n3o

micalparkz said:


> Praise be to Allah
> 
> I have been granted the Visa on 13/02/2014.
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum, I have had a quick but a lot to learn for journey.
> 
> The forum only teaches one thing, "The best and most valueable things in life don't have a price tag attached to them".
> 
> Thank You Very much, to everyone who has guided me and helped me through it.
> 
> All the best to all of you who are in the queue



Congratulations


----------



## Ambe

K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been a silent but regular reader of this thread. I applied for 189 visa back in December 2012 and I am glad to share the news that yesterday I received medical/PCC call for me and my family.
> 
> My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> 
> Inshallah all you guys will be receiving your calls very soon.
> 
> I have a couple of queries regarding the medical exam:
> 
> 1- What are those 'Medical conditions' for which I need to present medical/specialist report? and what this report must include?
> 2- SMShoaib, Samper or any one who has recently gone through medical exam at IOM Karachi, do they ask you to take off your clothes? and what does the exam for 9 month old baby include?
> 
> Please do share any other advice/suggestions regarding medical/pcc.
> 
> Regards,


Hey,

Just a quick question: When you added new born baby..what did you submit? I mean when you informed your CO that you want to add a new born, did you email him as well as submitted 1022? Or just emailed?

Also, when the baby was born, what documents did you submit? I am in a similar situation, and I have to inform CO that I have to add new born in the visa application !

Thanks !


----------



## Ambe

zakinaeem said:


> Can't thank you guys enough for the help and wishes! Form 80 and 1221 went zooming to Team 13 this morning (typed it, printed it, signed it, scanned it and boom!). Now back to my meditation mode.


Hey,

You are one of the few 189ers.. any update? Your medical and PCC done?

Whats with Form 80 again asked?


----------



## zakinaeem

Ambe said:


> Hey,
> 
> You are one of the few 189ers.. any update? Your medical and PCC done?
> 
> Whats with Form 80 again asked?


Meds done back on Oct 2012, so probably expired - not willing to front-load them again unless CO asks, also waiting for the PCC call. I got a request for re-submission of Form 80 along with Form 1221, 3 days back via Team 13, so have submitted that now. No idea what this means in terms of timelines.


----------



## zoyakhan

Can I please get the link to the spreadsheet which has timelines for Pakistanis ? 

thanks.


----------



## micalparkz

zoyakhan said:


> Can I please get the link to the spreadsheet which has timelines for Pakistanis ?
> 
> thanks.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0

there you go, hope it works


----------



## micalparkz

Thanks everyone for the wishes


----------



## zoyakhan

micalparkz said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0
> 
> there you go, hope it works


Thanks and many congrats


----------



## shiraz

Ambe said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just a quick question: When you added new born baby..what did you submit? I mean when you informed your CO that you want to add a new born, did you email him as well as submitted 1022? Or just emailed?
> 
> Also, when the baby was born, what documents did you submit? I am in a similar situation, and I have to inform CO that I have to add new born in the visa application !
> 
> Thanks !


I have recently added a newborn to my application. Initially I had only sent the birth certificate of the new born and asked the CO to add him.

The CO replied that he will also need the passport of the baby. So after a couple of months I sent him BC along with passport (no other form). CO added him immediately.


----------



## Avatar82

Ambe said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just a quick question: When you added new born baby..what did you submit? I mean when you informed your CO that you want to add a new born, did you email him as well as submitted 1022? Or just emailed?
> 
> Also, when the baby was born, what documents did you submit? I am in a similar situation, and I have to inform CO that I have to add new born in the visa application !
> 
> Thanks !


Simply email and inform your CO to add the new born in your application. If you have the birth certificate than attach it. I did the same last week and got reply from CO after 5 days that the new born has been added in my application. I have applied for B form now and after that will apply for passport.


----------



## ahmedkhoja

msalmank said:


> Ok... these may be stupid questions, but need a little advise.
> 
> In the process of making payment for my visa application. Will upload documents soon after. However, I have problems with the following:
> 
> 1. Tax Records - I don't pay taxes. As per Taxation laws in the country, no tax applied on me. Do I upload a justification for this prior to CO allocation and thus provide proof of the case?
> 
> 2. Salary Slips - Being employed at an American firm as an offshore employee, I don't get any pay slips. Just direct deposits to my bank account. So no pay slips are available either.
> 
> 3. What steps need to be done when no Birth Certificate exists? Is the Domicile Certificate (B Form) applicable instead?
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid


Salman,

I am assuming your salary is below minimum taxable salary, for tax not to be applicable on you. A friend of mine applying to Canada lodged his previous tax returns, showing his salary which was below taxable slabs and hence no issue.

Dont know about pay slips. Perhaps someone else can.

Birth certificate, you can easily apply with the relevant UC.

Ahmed


----------



## khan1234

Waqarali20005 said:


> Your profession would be Management Accountant which is in skilled occupation list. You need to score 60 points at least. The details of how these points can be scored are available at Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> 
> The whole process for you will be:
> 
> 1- Sit for IELTS and score 7+ in each band (required by assessing authorities).
> 2 - get your qualification assessed from CPA or ICAA or IPA. I would recommend CPA. You need to send them certified true copies of your transcripts, degrees, syllabus etc. Detailed requirements can be searched at CPA Australia - Frequently asked questions
> 3 - If you have any experience after Membership of ICMA, then you can claim points for that as well so you have to send them reference letters singed from your employers.
> 4 - Once you get positive outcome from CPA, you have to apply for state sponsorship (for sub class 190 and 489 only) and submit an EOI. on the basis of your points you will get an invitation from IMMI to apply for visa.
> 5 - In visa application you need to provide them evidence of everything for which you claimed points.


THANKS A LOT brother


----------



## Avatar82

Sent Form 80 and 1221 to Team 13...just now!


----------



## msalmank

ahmedkhoja said:


> Salman,
> 
> I am assuming your salary is below minimum taxable salary, for tax not to be applicable on you. A friend of mine applying to Canada lodged his previous tax returns, showing his salary which was below taxable slabs and hence no issue.
> 
> Dont know about pay slips. Perhaps someone else can.
> 
> Birth certificate, you can easily apply with the relevant UC.
> 
> Ahmed


Hi Ahmed,

Actually, my salary is not below the minimum taxable salary. I work for an American company as an offshore employee and verified earlier on that I was exempt from tax.

This is because of the Tax Holiday for export of software implemented in the country. See below...



> *TAX HOLIDAY FOR EXPORT OF SOFTWARE*
> Government of Pakistan has given tax exemption on the income from export of computer software or IT Services or IT Enabled Services up to the period ending on 30th June, 2016. According to the Income Tax Ordinance, 2nd Schedule clause 133:
> 
> Income from export of computer software and its related services developed in Pakistan: Provided that the exemption under this clause shall not be available after the 30th day of June, 2016.
> 
> Explanation: - For the purpose of this clause
> 
> A- "IT Services" include software development, software maintenance, system integration, web design, web development, web hosting, and network design, and
> 
> B- "IT enabled Services" include inbound or outbound call center, medical transcription, remote monitoring, graphics design, accounting services, HR services, telemedicine centers, data entry operations [locally produced television programs and insurance claims processing]


What I'm wondering is, should I just not upload any tax documents? Or should I include a statement explaining this stance, written and signed, and converted into a PDF for the CO's review when the time comes?

Same for Pay Slips. Working as an off shore employee, I don't really get any pay slips.

I have been with my current company for almost 8 years now. Worked at a local Pakistan Software House before that for almost 7 months, but didn't pay taxes then either given that the salary was below the minimum.

Regards.
Salman Khalid


----------



## hellonloose

Dear Salman, 

By law, you have to submit your tax returns. You don't have to pay tax if it is not applicable, but you MUST submit an income tax return. As your income is regarded under Tax Holiday, you claim your income as exempt in the tax return and do not pay any tax.

Secondly if you are working for a foreign company, it would either be as an on-payroll staff or you provide services as an independent contractor. Please do keep in mind that your employer must also show your salary expense as something under their accounting system. As you say you are an employee you can ask your employer to provide you with a consolidated pay slip that shows that you are an employee with them and they pay your salaries.

It is very difficult to understand that a monetary transaction happens without any paperwork. 

Last resort would be to submit your bank statement with regular salary payments that you can then claim as your pay from your employer. 







msalmank said:


> Hi Ahmed,
> 
> Actually, my salary is not below the minimum taxable salary. I work for an American company as an offshore employee and verified earlier on that I was exempt from tax.
> 
> This is because of the Tax Holiday for export of software implemented in the country. See below...
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wondering is, should I just not upload any tax documents? Or should I include a statement explaining this stance, written and signed, and converted into a PDF for the CO's review when the time comes?
> 
> Same for Pay Slips. Working as an off shore employee, I don't really get any pay slips.
> 
> I have been with my current company for almost 8 years now. Worked at a local Pakistan Software House before that for almost 7 months, but didn't pay taxes then either given that the salary was below the minimum.
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid


----------



## msalmank

Thank you for that. I actually went to file taxes once but was informed by the agent that I didn't need to file anything. Unfortunately, the system here can be a bit confusing.

Additionally, I have a proper contract that was drafted by the company back in 2006. This was specifically mentioned in the contract: "The company will pay you on a monthly basis on or about the 20th of each month by wire transfer. Because of your international status, we will do no tax withholding and
you are subject to paying any and all local taxes for your money earned"

I've already taken out my bank statements. Will get them certified by a public notary and upload in the morning. I think I will also upload my original employment contract as a reference.

Thanks!



hellonloose said:


> Dear Salman,
> 
> By law, you have to submit your tax returns. You don't have to pay tax if it is not applicable, but you MUST submit an income tax return. As your income is regarded under Tax Holiday, you claim your income as exempt in the tax return and do not pay any tax.
> 
> Secondly if you are working for a foreign company, it would either be as an on-payroll staff or you provide services as an independent contractor. Please do keep in mind that your employer must also show your salary expense as something under their accounting system. As you say you are an employee you can ask your employer to provide you with a consolidated pay slip that shows that you are an employee with them and they pay your salaries.
> 
> It is very difficult to understand that a monetary transaction happens without any paperwork.
> 
> Last resort would be to submit your bank statement with regular salary payments that you can then claim as your pay from your employer.


----------



## immi_aus

My case officer ask me following question:

Please list your activities between March 2002 – May 2002 (the break between secondary schooling)?

Please list your activities between April 2004 – January 2005 (between school and university)?

Please provide the names and addresses of your secondary schools?

Please advise how you have been supported financially during any periods of study and/or unemployment?


I have mentioned "Board of Secondary Education" and "Board of intermediate Education" for Matric and intermediate institute respectively.Is it wrong?which address should I mention now?


Any suggestion for these questions?


----------



## K3A

Ambe said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just a quick question: When you added new born baby..what did you submit? I mean when you informed your CO that you want to add a new born, did you email him as well as submitted 1022? Or just emailed?
> 
> Also, when the baby was born, what documents did you submit? I am in a similar situation, and I have to inform CO that I have to add new born in the visa application !
> 
> Thanks !


I had informed the CO in advance about the expected baby... in reply of which he asked me to submit the birth certificate and passport of the newly born baby.
So I simply emailed the birth Certificate and Passport to CO with a request to add the baby in the application. No 1022 or any other documentation.

Regards,


----------



## K3A

immi_aus said:


> My case officer ask me following question:
> 
> Please list your activities between March 2002 – May 2002 (the break between secondary schooling)?
> 
> Please list your activities between April 2004 – January 2005 (between school and university)?
> 
> Please provide the names and addresses of your secondary schools?
> 
> Please advise how you have been supported financially during any periods of study and/or unemployment?
> 
> 
> I have mentioned "Board of Secondary Education" and "Board of intermediate Education" for Matric and intermediate institute respectively.Is it wrong?which address should I mention now?
> 
> 
> Any suggestion for these questions?


You must provide complete name and address of your School(s), college(s), etc.


----------



## immi_aus

immi_aus said:


> My case officer ask me following question:
> 
> Please list your activities between March 2002 – May 2002 (the break between secondary schooling)?
> 
> Please list your activities between April 2004 – January 2005 (between school and university)?
> 
> Please provide the names and addresses of your secondary schools?
> 
> Please advise how you have been supported financially during any periods of study and/or unemployment?
> 
> 
> I have mentioned "Board of Secondary Education" and "Board of intermediate Education" for Matric and intermediate institute respectively.Is it wrong?which address should I mention now?
> 
> 
> Any suggestion for these questions?





K3A said:


> You must provide complete name and address of your School(s), college(s), etc.



Please tell me answer of first and second question as well.What activities i should mention after Matric and intermediate?


----------



## hellonloose

immi_aus said:


> Please tell me answer of first and second question as well.What activities i should mention after Matric and intermediate?


Haven't you given wrong dates? Your schooling or college ends when you get the result and not when you appear for final exams. This way you should not have had any gap in 2002 and also your gap in 2004 would be shorter. 

For gap after college, you must have been appearing for entry tests, preparing for some etc. You can mention that.

As far as supporting yourself is concerned, you can mention that you were supported by your parents. 

Ideally speaking you should have no gap between dates of school, college and university. Ab agar hum summer vacations mention karna shroo kardain tu it would be very difficult.


----------



## immi_aus

In Q59 of form 80,

Have you ever been refused visa for Australia or any other country? I have tick on NO.

I have been refused for Post study work (PSW) due to insufficient funds.Should i check yes and mentioned details of reason.

I have already send form 80 to visa officer.


----------



## immi_aus

hellonloose said:


> Haven't you given wrong dates? Your schooling or college ends when you get the result and not when you appear for final exams. This way you should not have had any gap in 2002 and also your gap in 2004 would be shorter.
> 
> For gap after college, you must have been appearing for entry tests, preparing for some etc. You can mention that.
> 
> As far as supporting yourself is concerned, you can mention that you were supported by your parents.
> 
> Ideally speaking you should have no gap between dates of school, college and university. Ab agar hum summer vacations mention karna shroo kardain tu it would be very difficult.


Dear Friend

As these dates are mentioned on my certificates that Examination held on march 2002 for matric and April 2004 for intermediate.Thats why i mentioned these months for proof.


----------



## nazarwaheed

immi_aus said:


> Dear Friend
> 
> As these dates are mentioned on my certificates that Examination held on march 2002 for matric and April 2004 for intermediate.Thats why i mentioned these months for proof.



Dear

i think you did just fine. Ideally, there must be gaps between SSC and HSSC. And in these gaps you can mention 'looking for admission and preparing for the entry tests'. All CO knows this is how it is, so do not worry and put the truth (as this is).

i did the same. no questions asked by me. btw i am a PR holder already for SN-190.

hope this helps, regards.


----------



## Guest

immi_aus said:


> In Q59 of form 80,
> 
> Have you ever been refused visa for Australia or any other country? I have tick on NO.
> 
> I have been refused for Post study work (PSW) due to insufficient funds.Should i check yes and mentioned details of reason.
> 
> I have already send form 80 to visa officer.


 Yes of course you should. To say no looks like you are trying to hide it when they will very easily find out about it as the UK shares information with AU.


----------



## msaeed

Guys please assist me what to do..

I had scheduled mine and my family's medical examinations last week on Monday but had to rescheduled it because my wife and daughter had viral infection with flu, now the medicals scheduled for Sunday but this time around it is me who got infected with this stubborn viral infection spreading every where in Abu Dhabi due to really unstable weather, should I go ahead and do the medicals or it can create any issues for me, my CO contacted me on 5th Feb to arrange for Meds, PCC and other things and I only have 28 days to reply, I don't know what to do in this situation and I might not get the next appointment in time.


----------



## Guest

Send your wife & child, re book yours, send an email to CO explaining just as you did here and they will give a you a little more time for yours if needed. 

Although the doctor wont want to catch flu it wouldnt make any difference to your results if you went with a viral infection. So long as you can answer questions, read the eye chart, pee in a cup you will be fine. They're not looking for everyday illness.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

micalparkz said:


> Praise be to Allah
> 
> I have been granted the Visa on 13/02/2014.
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum, I have had a quick but a lot to learn for journey.
> 
> The forum only teaches one thing, "The best and most valueable things in life don't have a price tag attached to them".
> 
> Thank You Very much, to everyone who has guided me and helped me through it.
> 
> All the best to all of you who are in the queue


congrats. GOD BLESS YOU. PRAYERS FOR ALL


----------



## msaeed

_shel said:


> Send your wife & child, re book yours, send an email to CO explaining just as you did here and they will give a you a little more time for yours if needed.
> 
> Although the doctor wont want to catch flu it wouldnt make any difference to your results if you went with a viral infection. So long as you can answer questions, read the eye chart, pee in a cup you will be fine. They're not looking for everyday illness.


Thanks Shel, I have decided to go ahead with my medical also, I am feeling better now...let see how it goes..


----------



## lahori_Dude

*Help Requested*

HELP , HELP , HELP
Friends, I had my passport renewed immediately after visa grant therefore my grant notification doesn't not have my new passport details. I emailed my CO after receiving the new Passport but no response from him yet as well (It's been three days). 
I have one week to go in my departure and need to know if I should send my new passport details somewhere else i.e. embassy in Islamabad cuz CO might be done with my case now. On the form 929 which is used for this purpose it states that, "After your visa grant submit this form at your nearest office of immigration if you are outside Australia" but there is no link or info on Australian Embassy in Islamabad website for such thing. What is the best thing to do???????


----------



## Guest

Do you get to keep your old passport in Pakistan when you renew? If so travel with both and the grant letter, UK travelers do it all the time. 

Also email the General email with the new passport details. They usually wont reply to you but you will see the update in vevo at some point.

http://www.pakistan.highcommission.gov.au/islm/aboutus.html


----------



## Waqarali20005

lahori_Dude said:


> HELP , HELP , HELP
> Friends, I had my passport renewed immediately after visa grant therefore my grant notification doesn't not have my new passport details. I emailed my CO after receiving the new Passport but no response from him yet as well (It's been three days).
> I have one week to go in my departure and need to know if I should send my new passport details somewhere else i.e. embassy in Islamabad cuz CO might be done with my case now. On the form 929 which is used for this purpose it states that, "After your visa grant submit this form at your nearest office of immigration if you are outside Australia" but there is no link or info on Australian Embassy in Islamabad website for such thing. What is the best thing to do???????


take your old passport with you while travelling


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Hi all,

Just a quick question. If one applies for 190, does the state verify the work experience or is it verified at 189 level?


----------



## nazarwaheed

lahori_Dude said:


> HELP , HELP , HELP
> Friends, I had my passport renewed immediately after visa grant therefore my grant notification doesn't not have my new passport details. I emailed my CO after receiving the new Passport but no response from him yet as well (It's been three days).
> I have one week to go in my departure and need to know if I should send my new passport details somewhere else i.e. embassy in Islamabad cuz CO might be done with my case now. On the form 929 which is used for this purpose it states that, "After your visa grant submit this form at your nearest office of immigration if you are outside Australia" but there is no link or info on Australian Embassy in Islamabad website for such thing. What is the best thing to do???????


the PP i had my PR visa on was expiring and hence i made a new one. sent an email to my country's Australian Embassy. Also i sent an email which was mentioned in the grant letter. They did the change in 2 days and then i checked on VEVO for confirmation. Everything was fine.


----------



## Waqarali20005

ahmedkhoja said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick question. If one applies for 190, does the state verify the work experience or is it verified at 189 level?


timelines for state sponsorship suggests that states usually verify work experience. I think DIAC verifies this when u apply for the visa regardless of visa type (189 or 190). only lengthy security checks are not performed for 190, everything else is verified...


----------



## msalmank

lahori_Dude said:


> HELP , HELP , HELP
> Friends, I had my passport renewed immediately after visa grant therefore my grant notification doesn't not have my new passport details. I emailed my CO after receiving the new Passport but no response from him yet as well (It's been three days).
> I have one week to go in my departure and need to know if I should send my new passport details somewhere else i.e. embassy in Islamabad cuz CO might be done with my case now. On the form 929 which is used for this purpose it states that, "After your visa grant submit this form at your nearest office of immigration if you are outside Australia" but there is no link or info on Australian Embassy in Islamabad website for such thing. What is the best thing to do???????


I believe you may have had to submit your old passport when collecting the new passport? In that case, take the attested copy of the old passport that you had gotten when lodging the application. I believe that will suffice. The passport number doesn't change, so they shouldn't have any problems with that.


----------



## naur33n

I got my Grant (moderated) 
Check my timeline  can't be any happier <3 it hasn't sinked in yet don't know what to feel


----------



## sikandarskhan

naur33n said:


> I got my Grant
> Check my timeline  can't be any happier <3 it hasn't sinked in yet don't know what to feel


Congratulations and Wish you best of Luck


----------



## MusaBilal

*Migrating Parents*

Hi, Did anyone include their Parents in Visa Application (190).

I am contemplating if I should add them in the application or not, may be as Migrating or Non Migrating. 

Is it easy to apply for their migration after getting PR or is it better to add them from the beginning?

Thanks


----------



## MusaBilal

naur33n said:


> I got my Grant Allhumdulilah
> Check my timeline  can't be any happier <3 it hasn't sinked in yet don't know what to feel


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Guest

MusaBilal said:


> Hi, Did anyone include their Parents in Visa Application (190).
> 
> I am contemplating if I should add them in the application or not, may be as Migrating or Non Migrating.
> 
> Is it easy to apply for their migration after getting PR or is it better to add them from the beginning?
> 
> Thanks


 If both parents are alive and still married you can't add them as they do not meet the dependent requirements. 

There is no benefit in adding them as non migrating dependents in terms of future visa prospects.


----------



## MusaBilal

_shel said:


> If both parents are alive and still married you can't add them as they do not meet the dependent requirements.
> 
> There is no benefit in adding them as non migrating dependents in terms of future visa prospects.


Thanks shel for the clarification. and may I assume even if I have been financially supporting them won't make a good reason?


----------



## Guest

MusaBilal said:


> Thanks shel for the clarification. and may I assume even if I have been financially supporting them won't make a good reason?


 No because a married couple are dependent on each other more than they are you regardless of what you provide for them. They care for each other. 

SkillSelect – Including family members

*Other dependent relatives*
A dependent relative (other than a dependent child) can be included in your visa application when you lodge your application.

You cannot add a dependent relative to a points tested skilled visa after you lodge your application.

To include your other dependent relative(s) in your application, there are requirements and evidence that must be provided to prove dependency.

To be considered a dependent relative *you must prove* they:

have* no other relative able to care for them in their own country*
are* not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship*
usually are a resident in your household
depend on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period
depend on you more than any other person or source.


----------



## Mack1982

naur33n said:


> I got my Grant Allhumdulilah
> Check my timeline  can't be any happier <3 it hasn't sinked in yet don't know what to feel


Congrats and all the best for the future.


----------



## Wasee

naur33n said:


> I got my Grant Allhumdulilah
> Check my timeline  can't be any happier <3 it hasn't sinked in yet don't know what to feel


congratulations , do you apply through any agent ?


----------



## Waqarali20005

naur33n said:


> I got my Grant Allhumdulilah
> Check my timeline  can't be any happier <3 it hasn't sinked in yet don't know what to feel


Congrats!


----------



## msohaibkhan

msalmank said:


> I believe you may have had to submit your old passport when collecting the new passport? In that case, take the attested copy of the old passport that you had gotten when lodging the application. I believe that will suffice. The passport number doesn't change, so they shouldn't have any problems with that.


No, old passport doesn't need to submitted. They sometimes stamp the old passport with "CANCELLED" or just leave it as it was.


----------



## msohaibkhan

naur33n said:


> I got my Grant Allhumdulilah
> Check my timeline  can't be any happier <3 it hasn't sinked in yet don't know what to feel


Congratulations


----------



## bukhari

Guys check this..
Possible occupations which may get flagged in coming years

Flagged Occupations


----------



## msalmank

msohaibkhan said:


> No, old passport doesn't need to submitted. They sometimes stamp the old passport with "CANCELLED" or just leave it as it was.


True that... I just realized that I still have my old passport with me, with a cancelled stamp on it or something.


----------



## msalmank

Hi All,

I have my medical exam on Tuesday... I'm trying to decide if I need to be worried about anything? Almost three weeks ago, I got tests done for Hep B and Hep C (both negative) as my LFTs came back elevated. turned out that I had fatty liver (grade 1) which is corrected by controlled diet and exercise, etc.

Given than Fatty liver is not a critical disease, etc. I'm just wondering that if I still have elevated LFTs, would that possibly cause any problems with the medical? Should I take my existing reports with me?

Also... Had an accident 5 years ago which resulted in a metal plate in my right tibula. I mentioned that on my medical questionnaire as that pretty much is a major operation. Should I also take my x-rays and doctor notes for that?

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Regards.
Salman Khalid.


----------



## Guest

msalmank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my medical exam on Tuesday... I'm trying to decide if I need to be worried about anything? Almost three weeks ago, I got tests done for Hep B and Hep C (both negative) as my LFTs came back elevated. turned out that I had fatty liver (grade 1) which is corrected by controlled diet and exercise, etc.
> 
> Given than Fatty liver is not a critical disease, etc. I'm just wondering that if I still have elevated LFTs, would that possibly cause any problems with the medical? Should I take my existing reports with me?
> 
> Also... Had an accident 5 years ago which resulted in a metal plate in my right tibula. I mentioned that on my medical questionnaire as that pretty much is a major operation. Should I also take my x-rays and doctor notes for that?
> 
> Any help will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid.



If you have doctors notes take them, will just make it easier for the doctor to do your medical instead of asking you lots of complicated questions or more information being requested about it later.


----------



## msalmank

_shel said:


> If you have doctors notes take them, will just make it easier for the doctor to do your medical instead of asking you lots of complicated questions or more information being requested about it later.


Thanks! I'll definitely do that.

Hopefully everything'll go fine with the medical for the wife and myself. Fingers crossed 

Regards.


----------



## hammadmirza

Good luck salman 



msalmank said:


> Thanks! I'll definitely do that.
> 
> Hopefully everything'll go fine with the medical for the wife and myself. Fingers crossed
> 
> Regards.


----------



## samper

msohaibkhan said:


> No, old passport doesn't need to submitted. They sometimes stamp the old passport with "CANCELLED" or just leave it as it was.


Yes it is right I submit mine a few days ago and then stamp cancel.

Regards
Samper


----------



## samper

AOA,

Anybody give me an ideal to how much money should i take with me for initial settlement.

Regards
Samper


----------



## Luqman

samper said:


> AOA,
> 
> Anybody give me an ideal to how much money should i take with me for initial settlement.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


There was a post somewhere, it says 10000 AUD for 4-6 months for a member of three. It includes house rent, job hunting and a car.


----------



## immi_aus

Dear Expat,

I would like to know that Can we live in another state in 190 visa if we dont find job in our sponsored state?

will it make any problem at the time of citizenship?


----------



## Guest

samper said:


> AOA,
> 
> Anybody give me an ideal to how much money should i take with me for initial settlement.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


 Calculate how much you will need per month and x by at least 6 months. If just you, you might get away with $1000 per month if you have someone to stay with or are house sharing are willing to cook all your own food, no nights out etc. 

If you have wife & kids, substantially more, maybe $4000 per month. 

Once you get your own place you will need additional money to buy furniture, linen, maybe a car etc. 

6 months is minimum, personally I would have more as a buffer.


----------



## thinktank

Luqman said:


> There was a post somewhere, it says 10000 AUD for 4-6 months for a member of three. It includes house rent, job hunting and a car.


Seems like a fairy tale for a family of three, especially if it includes a car. 

I heard that to get a house you need minimum 1 month rent in advance and a bond, so that is 3 to 4k there. Another 4k minimum for a 7 to 8 years old car which can take you to work.


----------



## Luqman

thinktank said:


> Seems like a fairy tale for a family of three, especially if it includes a car.
> 
> I heard that to get a house you need minimum 1 month rent in advance and a bond, so that is 3 to 4k there. Another 4k minimum for a 7 to 8 years old car which can take you to work.


There is a thread - Cost of living figures on this forum. You can go through this to have detailed idea. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/2678-cost-living-figures.html


----------



## raheel78

Hello,

Folks, there was a post on this forum mentioning the websites about finding a temp accommodation in australian cities like if someone is renting their apartments or portion of villas for people who are moving and have no place to stay. I forgot those websites and lost the post links as well. Can someone please post them again here?

thanks.


----------



## Guest

Look in the sticky threads on the top of the aus board. Airnab is one


----------



## expat-malik

bukhari said:


> Guys check this..
> Possible occupations which may get flagged in coming years
> 
> Flagged Occupations



Thanks.. Specifically for engineers, I also found the following interesting. This basically means that although many engineering professions are flagged, according to Engineers Australia's recommendation, the skills shortage for Engineers should remain the same for atleast 2013-2014.

http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/lab...2013Submissions/93EngineersAustralia.pdf[/url


----------



## Prince Ali

Dear Forum Members

By the grace of Almighty Allah I have received grant notification today.
I want to thank all the members who have shared their valuable experiences.


Ali


----------



## ssaifuddin

Prince Ali said:


> Dear Forum Members
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah I have received grant notification today.
> I want to thank all the members who have shared their valuable experiences.
> 
> 
> Ali


Boss 1000 Congrats.

But this is too difficult to wait. Would you like to suggest some thing to all the forum for quicker processing....

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## n3o

Prince Ali said:


> Dear Forum Members
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah I have received grant notification today.
> I want to thank all the members who have shared their valuable experiences.
> 
> 
> Ali


Congratulations buddy. I wish you a very good luck in future.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Dear All,

I have a query, while uploading documents, do we need to upload copies of previous passports (manual once)? also back in 2007 separate passports were issued for hajj from the saudi government, and i performed hajj in 2007, do i need to upload a scanned copy for that hajj passport as well? some one recommended me to do that.. expert opinion is required.....


----------



## SMShoaib

Waqarali20005 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query, while uploading documents, do we need to upload copies of previous passports (manual once)? also back in 2007 separate passports were issued for hajj from the saudi government, and i performed hajj in 2007, do i need to upload a scanned copy for that hajj passport as well? some one recommended me to do that.. expert opinion is required.....


Only current passport is required unless your CO specifically ask for copies of previous passport.


----------



## opfian

Prince Ali said:


> Dear Forum Members
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah I have received grant notification today.
> I want to thank all the members who have shared their valuable experiences.
> 
> 
> Ali



Congratulations


----------



## Guest

Waqarali20005 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query, while uploading documents, do we need to upload copies of previous passports (manual once)? also back in 2007 separate passports were issued for hajj from the saudi government, and i performed hajj in 2007, do i need to upload a scanned copy for that hajj passport as well? some one recommended me to do that.. expert opinion is required.....


 Personally despite it not being specifically asked for I would upload copies of anything that could help them. 
Saves them having to ask you for it later if they want it and being from a high risk country you guys go through such tedious checks. Anything which helps them do those checks easier and quicker has got to be good.


----------



## msalmank

Prince Ali said:


> Dear Forum Members
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah I have received grant notification today.
> I want to thank all the members who have shared their valuable experiences.
> 
> 
> Ali


Congratulations!!!


----------



## stariq178

Strongly Agreed with our Super Moderator here. I am a victim of Such Mistake , as i realize now i should have added much more documents which might have made my security clearance Easier. Almost 2 Yrs Since Visa Lodger and Still waiting..
Add as many Documents as you can to make it Easier for them to give you a quick grant.


----------



## Luqman

Its been almost 4 and half months after 190 lodgment. For Pakistanis 190 and 189 doesnt make any difference.


----------



## Waqarali20005

_shel said:


> Personally despite it not being specifically asked for I would upload copies of anything that could help them.
> Saves them having to ask you for it later if they want it and being from a high risk country you guys go through such tedious checks. Anything which helps them do those checks easier and quicker has got to be good.


Thanks for help!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Prince Ali said:


> Dear Forum Members
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah I have received grant notification today.
> I want to thank all the members who have shared their valuable experiences.
> 
> 
> Ali


Congratulations friend


----------



## Jango911

Prince Ali said:


> Dear Forum Members
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah I have received grant notification today.
> I want to thank all the members who have shared their valuable experiences.
> 
> 
> Ali


All the best Shezaday!!!


----------



## ali_jaff

I thought we would be seeing lots of 189 approval after first grant on this forum last month but sadly none after that!!!


----------



## opfian

ali_jaff said:


> I thought we would be seeing lots of 189 approval after first grant on this forum last month but sadly none after that!!!


Wait for second


----------



## muhammed.nauman

Are other nationalities facing same amount of delay in 189 processing as Pakistani applicants are?


----------



## Luqman

muhammed.nauman said:


> Are other nationalities facing same amount of delay in 189 processing as Pakistani applicants are?


We r even facing delay for 190 noy just 189. 189 and 190 seems to be same for us.


----------



## Hiki

Luqman said:


> We r even facing delay for 190 noy just 189. 189 and 190 seems to be same for us.


No brother see the timelines for both 189 and 190 you will find a big difference between them . For 190 3 months 4 months in some cases 5 months whereas for 189 it is 13 months uptill now for 3 cases ... So they are not the same ...


----------



## Guest

Can you all please remember the forum http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Urban Dictionary: text speak
_
*Textspeak*
The process of shortening words and adding numbers to a text message, to make it "cooler". This form of text messaging is* highly annoying *and can also be used to sell "trendy" products like 50cc scooters and mobile phones. Often involves leaving out all vowels.
1) Txtspk is sooooo cool 
2) -RU cmin out 2nite? 
-Yeah luv 2 m8, wot time? 
-bout 8ish. mt u in twn 
-gr8. cu then 
3) Only 13 year olds use textspeak_

It's against the rules because its quite difficult to read when used extensively especially for those who have poor English skills anyway, like those who dont need to sit IELTS for their visa, such as spouses & parents.


----------



## Hiki

_shel said:


> Can you all please remember the forum http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> Urban Dictionary: text speak
> _
> *Textspeak*
> The process of shortening words and adding numbers to a text message, to make it "cooler". This form of text messaging is* highly annoying *and can also be used to sell "trendy" products like 50cc scooters and mobile phones. Often involves leaving out all vowels.
> 1) Txtspk is sooooo cool
> 2) -RU cmin out 2nite?
> -Yeah luv 2 m8, wot time?
> -bout 8ish. mt u in twn
> -gr8. cu then
> 3) Only 13 year olds use textspeak_
> 
> It's against the rules because its quite difficult to read when used extensively especially for those who have poor English skills anyway, like those who dont need to sit IELTS for their visa, such as spouses & parents.


You are right but what will you do when u want to tell something in digits ? For example months , time , money , ?


----------



## Guest

Hiki said:


> You are right but what will you do when u want to tell something in digits ? For example months , time , money , ?




:frusty:


----------



## umm e abu

Waqarali20005 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query, while uploading documents, do we need to upload copies of previous passports (manual once)? also back in 2007 separate passports were issued for hajj from the saudi government, and i performed hajj in 2007, do i need to upload a scanned copy for that hajj passport as well? some one recommended me to do that.. expert opinion is required.....


Brother I hv attached my hajj passport as well , I performed my hajj in 2006.


----------



## umm e abu

How many 189 grants uptill now?


----------



## shehpar

Hi guys,

Need valuable respopnse. 

I have done ACS in April 2013 as per old process and accessed with more than 8 yrs. got EOI and applied in Jul 2013. Now my question is whether DIAC will access as per new or old process of ACS? 
Another question, when I got ACS assessment at that time my last company exp was 4 months as per their letter, now its about 1 yr and 4 months. so DIAC will ask for re-evaluation or use the same assuming the current exp?


----------



## adila

Hiki said:


> No brother see the timelines for both 189 and 190 you will find a big difference between them . For 190 3 months 4 months in some cases 5 months whereas for 189 it is 13 months uptill now for 3 cases ... So they are not the same ...


I Agree HIki


----------



## Guest

shehpar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need valuable respopnse.
> 
> I have done ACS in April 2013 as per old process and accessed with more than 8 yrs. got EOI and applied in Jul 2013. Now my question is whether DIAC will access as per new or old process of ACS?
> Another question, when I got ACS assessment at that time my last company exp was 4 months as per their letter, now its about 1 yr and 4 months. so DIAC will ask for re-evaluation or use the same assuming the current exp?


 Others can answer re old rules new rules. Ive seen lots of different responses from DIBP. 

You do not need a new skills assessment however. If you have more experience now that you wish to claim points from just supply updated employer reference and pay clips/tax document to show you have continued to work in the same profession since the assessment to account for the extra time.


----------



## Hiki

umm e abu said:


> How many 189 grants uptill now?


Total 4 grants


----------



## Blue Bird

Hi,
Please let me know that how much closing balance should I have in my bank if I applied for 190 Visa subclass?
Regards,


----------



## millinium_bug

_shel said:


> :frusty:


lol


----------



## Waqarali20005

umm e abu said:


> Brother I hv attached my hajj passport as well , I performed my hajj in 2006.


Thank you for your response, but unfortunately i don't know where is my hajj passport, have to dig old documentation...


----------



## Waqarali20005

_shel said:


> :frusty:


excellent use of smilies!!


----------



## Black Eagle

rackspace said:


> Black Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Black Eagle View Post
> Firstly I would like to congratulate you for being a sport and helping out so many people here! Now... my own case:
> 
> I am an Electronics Eng, graduated in 2010; had a 6-month experience in capacity of a Technical support engr in broadband/telecom sector. I resigned and moved base. Currently, my designation is 'Computer Programmer' in Public sector in the Middle east, where I'm working since July 2012. This job is not strictly an engineering one. So, here are my questions:
> 
> 1# Should I go to ACS for my skills assessment or EA ?
> 
> 2# Since having a relevant experience is not mandatory (not mentioned anywhere at EA or DIBP websites), and the visas (I m thinking of 190) are Points-based; do you think this difference of undergrad qualification and current field of work, will have a negative effect on my application ?
> 
> 3# What you suggest should be my next move ?
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to apply at EA, because of your formal education. Thats my guess. But your case is a bit unique. What I can suggest is that you send an email to EA. They do reply to queries or else try calling different agents and find out their opinion. No need to pay just ask their opinion.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your input! By the way, my case isn't too unique, i guess, there must be people with similar situations or may be they were older and more experienced at the time of their applications, then me.


----------



## farhanghafoor

HELP HELP HELP. One my friends has done masters in public admin. we are unable to find the relevant occupation code in the SOL. could somebody plz guide which code should we be looking for?????


----------



## Guest

Qualification doesnt necessarily indicate the occupation. What is their job?


----------



## farhanghafoor

_shel said:


> Qualification doesnt necessarily indicate the occupation. What is their job?


She was customer services manager at a bank for 3 years, then she joined an NGO as project designer, then she did her degree from UK in 2013 in Development policy and now she is working as communication officer in an ngo.


----------



## khan1234

please guide me how can i get 60 scores for 190 visa subclass. ( my field is management accountant)

I have completed CMA (ICMAP)(which is present in skill occupation list) last year, and don't have 3 years experience.


----------



## stariq178

How Many Unfortunate 175 Applicants Other than me Still Waiting for their Med/PCC Call? And can you elaborate what might be the reason for the delay ?


----------



## Hiki

Yesterday i mailed my co to inquire about my case that its now more than one year whats the progress so as usual n as thought of got the same reply that wait and your cases is under process we will further notify you !


----------



## msalmank

All - I just logged into Immi.gov to check my application. I noticed that under both my application and my wife's, it now says this "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

Does that mean medicals aren't required at all? I did go for my Medical exams (after getting the HAP ID, etc.) yesterday. Perhaps the clinic uploaded my tests and after the results, no more tests are required?

Any information?

Also... about Form 80... Does it only apply if one has travelled to other countries? Or should I fill it nonetheless to save time? (I have never travelled abroad)

Regards.
Salman Khalid


----------



## msohaibkhan

khan1234 said:


> please guide me how can i get 60 scores for 190 visa subclass. ( my field is management accountant)
> 
> I have completed CMA (ICMAP)(which is present in skill occupation list) last year, and don't have 3 years experience.


You need to pass IELTS with minimum 7 band in each Academic module. Then you need to wait till July 2014, when NSW re-opens its state sponsorship program. After then you may possibly get 60 points.





*


----------



## farhanghafoor

farhanghafoor said:


> she was customer services manager at a bank for 3 years, then she joined an ngo as project designer, then she did her degree from uk in 2013 in development policy and now she is working as communication officer in an ngo.


help help help, somebody plz reply to the querry quoted above


----------



## millinium_bug

stariq178 said:


> How Many Unfortunate 175 Applicants Other than me Still Waiting for their Med/PCC Call? And can you elaborate what might be the reason for the delay ?


Don't worry bro .... we are on the same boat 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## ahmedkhoja

msohaibkhan said:


> You need to pass IELTS with minimum 7 band in each Academic module. Then you need to wait till July 2014, when NSW re-opens its state sponsorship program. After then you may possibly get 60 points.
> 
> *


There is option of other states as well


----------



## Waqarali20005

ahmedkhoja said:


> There is option of other states as well


but other states have some funding and post qualification experience requirements... which he can not demonstrate currently


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Waqarali20005 said:


> but other states have some funding and post qualification experience requirements... which he can not demonstrate currently


Agreed. Didn't read complete post


----------



## Guest

farhanghafoor said:


> HELP HELP HELP. One my friends has done masters in public admin. we are unable to find the relevant occupation code in the SOL. could somebody plz guide which code should we be looking for?????





farhanghafoor said:


> She was customer services manager at a bank for 3 years, then she joined an NGO as project designer, then she did her degree from UK in 2013 in Development policy and now she is working as communication officer in an ngo.





farhanghafoor said:


> help help help, somebody plz reply to the querry quoted above


 What was her bachelor's? 

Has she looked at the sol and skills assessment requirements for the roles she has worked in?


----------



## khan1234

msohaibkhan said:


> You need to pass IELTS with minimum 7 band in each Academic module. Then you need to wait till July 2014, when NSW re-opens its state sponsorship program. After then you may possibly get 60 points.
> 
> *


what is state sponsorship program and how can it be helpful for me ?

( please guide me how can i get 60 scores for 190 visa subclass. ( my field is management accountant)

I have completed CMA (ICMAP)(which is present in skill occupation list) last year, and don't have 3 years experience.)


----------



## Waqarali20005

khan1234 said:


> what is state sponsorship program and how can it be helpful for me ?
> 
> ( please guide me how can i get 60 scores for 190 visa subclass. ( my field is management accountant)
> 
> I have completed CMA (ICMAP)(which is present in skill occupation list) last year, and don't have 3 years experience.)


you can get 60 points in the following manner

Age: 30 points (assuming you are below 32 yrs of age)
IELTS: 10 ( 7+ in each band, otherwise your assessing authority will not assess your qualification.
Qualification: 15 points ( your qualification will be comparable to Australian Graduation)
State Sponsorship: 05 points.

Coming to your first query. State sponsorship is basically a form of nomination request where a state nominates you if they need your skill sets. In 190 visa state will give you 5 points. But to qualify for such nomination, every state has its own minimum requirements. Few states would require you to show post qualification experience and a minimum amount of cash available to you etc. You can check requirement from each state by googling them. further Booklet 6 available at DIBP website also provide you the contact details of each state. Hope this will be helpful for you.


----------



## stariq178

Got my medical done for Front Loading it , from Aziz Medical Islamabad. Went there in afternoon was free in 30 Minutes. Good Experience and Much much better than IOM Islamabad.


----------



## Luqman

stariq178 said:


> Got my medical done for Front Loading it , from Aziz Medical Islamabad. Went there in afternoon was free in 30 Minutes. Good Experience and Much much better than IOM Islamabad.


Yes this clinic is good. I got my medicals from them and were uploaded the very next day. Good experience.


----------



## Avatar82

Luqman said:


> Yes this clinic is good. I got my medicals from them and were uploaded the very next day. Good experience.


Is this clinic in Karachi also?


----------



## Luqman

Avatar82 said:


> Is this clinic in Karachi also?


I am not sure. You can search for them online.


----------



## Luqman

Any one from Pakistan who got 190 grant recently ?


----------



## nazarwaheed

Yes Luqman. (moderated) i got it for NSW


----------



## nazarwaheed

Luqman said:


> Your time lines pls.


Dear 

I got PR Visa on July 22nd, 2013.

Applied for VETASSESS in Nov 18th got it on 8th Feb.
NSW 25th Feb and result on 18 May

Visa filed 25th May .. grant 22 July


----------



## msohaibkhan

Luqman said:


> Any one from Pakistan who got 190 grant recently ?


There are many Pakistanis who got direct 190 grant. One has pretty good chance of getting direct 190 grant if each & everything including PCC & Medical are uploaded before the CO allocation i.e. within 7 weeks of application lodgement.


----------



## stariq178

Well Not Many People getting grants so not Much to share. Most of the Pending 175/176 People have got their Grants , except for Some Unlucky guys Like me. 
I hope the grants for 189 people will get faster from March and Beyond and we will again see see festive mood in this forum.


----------



## Avatar82

Yea indeed Feb has been very very quiet in terms of Grants...I hope that March would prove to be really good for 189ners😊


----------



## hazra

msohailkhan.....i thought one could only submit PCC and medical once a CO has been assigned and one is asked to upload these docs ??? Can you do it before the CO review stage ?


----------



## msaeed

Guys please assist me..

I have submitted Form80 and PCC on 19th Feb through email to CO and also attached the required documents in the online application but now I am seeing this notification link at the bottom of my online immigration..

Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant..

Also in the description of this link it says that you have to fill from 80 and shows me a link for form80, what does that mean, do I have to submit form80 again or just wait for this notification to be disappeared after some time as I have already sent the Form80.


----------



## Osfarooq

Hi Friends,
I have recently got visa 489 sponsored by western Australia , i am planning to move later this year.
As 489 visa holder i need to live and work outside Perth in regional areas of WA. 
I need help locating good regional area where Halal shops and mosques are available.
I also need help with job situation in WA, i am currently working in Qatar as a Plant Operator in LNG plant, is there any opportunities for plant operators in WA?
And finally is there any 489 visa holders moved recently or planning to move to Western Australia?
Thanks in advance for help friends.


----------



## stariq178

As a general knowledge fact , chevron is building a Huge 52 Billion Dollar LNG project in WA. You can check more on google and also seek.com.au for relevant jobs if any. Australia's LNG industry is booming. Exports will increase from 12 Billion Dollars to 60 Billion Dollars in 5 Years.


----------



## Osfarooq

stariq178 said:


> As a general knowledge fact , chevron is building a Huge 52 Billion Dollar LNG project in WA. You can check more on google and also seek.com.au for relevant jobs if any. Australia's LNG industry is booming. Exports will increase from 12 Billion Dollars to 60 Billion Dollars in 5 Years.


Dear Brother,
Thanks for reply, i am applying for the jobs but getting no reply, is it because i have not yet moved to OZ or any other reason. Is it advisable if i move there without a job and find job there?


----------



## stariq178

It is Highly Unlikely that you get a Job (Even a call) Sitting Outside Australia , You would need Australia Address , contact Number , Preferably driving Licence etc and some Other Documentation also. you would have to take the Risk of going there and trying to find the Job , there is No other way.


----------



## Osfarooq

Thanks Dear Brother,
Do you know if it is easy to find odd job at first after arriving in Australia, because as you know it is difficult to get a job you want as soon as you arrive.
And do you know anyone living in regional WA who can help me in guiding the good and bad areas of regional western Australia.
Thanks much


----------



## stariq178

Osfarooq said:


> Thanks Dear Brother,
> Do you know if it is easy to find odd job at first after arriving in Australia, because as you know it is difficult to get a job you want as soon as you arrive.
> And do you know anyone living in regional WA who can help me in guiding the good and bad areas of regional western Australia.
> Thanks much


Just Search for Perth or WA in the Search Option of this website. You will find many useful links Like below One. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/114524-moving-perth.html

You would have to start using internet More frequently and efficiently to get detailed info.


----------



## Guest

It will be fairly easy if you are willing to accept any job that pays enough to keep your family whilst you search for your ideal job. 

Ideal jobs, in a specific setting matching your exact skills and interests thus a much better wage may take some time. It will come along just not over night.


----------



## Damage Jackal

Hi All,

I had a quick query and would appreciate if someone can give me their feedback. I submitted my medical about 3 weeks ago and submitted my police clearance certificates just today. How long does it take to get the PR/Visa once you've submitted all these documents?

Thanks!

DJ


----------



## stariq178

Damage Jackal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a quick query and would appreciate if someone can give me their feedback. I submitted my medical about 3 weeks ago and submitted my police clearance certificates just today. How long does it take to get the PR/Visa once you've submitted all these documents?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> DJ


Depends on your category... for 190 it could range from few days to 6 Months.. For 189 it could range from 14 Months and More...


----------



## Osfarooq

stariq178 said:


> Just Search for Perth or WA in the Search Option of this website. You will find many useful links Like below One.
> 
> 
> You would have to start using internet More frequently and efficiently to get detailed info.


Thanks alot stariq for valuable responses, i appreciate your help.


----------



## Osfarooq

_shel said:


> It will be fairly easy if you are willing to accept any job that pays enough to keep your family whilst you search for your ideal job.
> 
> Ideal jobs, in a specific setting matching your exact skills and interests thus a much better wage may take some time. It will come along just not over night.


I understand the fact that i have to struggle for the job in my field and i am willing to do any odd job until i get one i like. 
But is it easy to get any odd job which will get you and your family moving?
Thanks a lot for advise _shel, i appreciate your response.


----------



## Damage Jackal

stariq178 said:


> Depends on your category... for 190 it could range from few days to 6 Months.. For 189 it could range from 14 Months and More...


Mine is 175.


----------



## Guest

Osfarooq said:


> I understand the fact that i have to struggle for the job in my field and i am willing to do any odd job until i get one i like.
> But is it easy to get any odd job which will get you and your family moving?
> Thanks a lot for advise _shel, i appreciate your response.



It is, there are lots of jobs around that pay enough to live on. Not the best in the world but they are there. Many are the jobs that younger locals wont do despite them not having enough qualifications to do much else because they want the world on a plate with no hard work. 

Personally when job seeking I have 2 CVs. One for the main job that I know will take time with all the correct information and selling myself. 

A second dumbed down a little so you can get any job without them thinking you are over qualified and will want paying more than they are willing or able to offer. It works 

Dont forget if you have PR and kids you will get family tax benefit to top up the wages from that job so it will be more than enough that you do not feel you can not support your family. 

You can than find your dream job without that horrid panic in your head.


----------



## Guest

Damage Jackal said:


> Mine is 175.


 Is this the first lot of medicals you have submitted? 

They are valid for 12 months but given you will have been waiting some time now I doubt your CO would ask for them if it was not quite close to grant. 

Id say just as soon as they are assessed and cleared from a couple of days to 3 months max.


----------



## Damage Jackal

_shel said:


> Is this the first lot of medicals you have submitted?
> 
> They are valid for 12 months but given you will have been waiting some time now I doubt your CO would ask for them if it was not quite close to grant.
> 
> Id say just as soon as they are assessed and cleared from a couple of days to 3 months max.


Hi Shel,

thanks for your response. I submitted my application in June 2012, CO assigned a couple of months later. Got the call for Medical/Police certificates on Jan 22, 2014. My medical was cleared a week or so later, and now I've submitted both my police certificates today.

What do you mean by 'is this the first lot of medicals you have submitted?' Does one need to submit medicals more than once??

Thanks!

DJ


----------



## fmasaud84

Hi,

can you please tell me which forms we need to carry with us when we go for medical ?


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Family Sponsered EOI*

Anyone got invite with 60 points 489 visa sub-class on 23rd Feb 2014

Any Expert opinion

233512-Mechanical Engineer


----------



## millinium_bug

Good day!
Well just want to ask you people, how much time (days) DIBP takes when new born added to an application?
I have send the details of my new born baby (Birth Certificate + Picture + Change of Circumstances form), last Monday 17-02-2014. But my Online application status is still showing old persons in the list......


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Avatar82

millinium_bug said:


> Good day!
> Well just want to ask you people, how much time (days) DIBP takes when new born added to an application?
> I have send the details of my new born baby (Birth Certificate + Picture + Change of Circumstances form), last Monday 17-02-2014. But my Online application status is still showing old persons in the list......
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Bro my CO replied after 1 week after adding the new born in my app so most probably you will be getting it done in this week


----------



## stariq178

Damage Jackal said:


> Mine is 175.


In that case You will get it in 4-6 Weeks. If not Send a reminder to your CO after 4-6 Weeks that will help.


----------



## stariq178

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you please tell me which forms we need to carry with us when we go for medical ?


You will need

* Form 160 and 26
*Original passport and at least 2 Copies of it.
*3 Pictures , Passport Size , White background.
* Medical Exam Fee.

Just to be sure call the medical centre you booked and confirm them for the documents . I did the same and got the above information.


----------



## stariq178

Rizwan125 said:


> Anyone got invite with 60 points 489 visa sub-class on 23rd Feb 2014
> 
> Any Expert opinion
> 
> 233512-Mechanical Engineer


If i am not Wrong 489 Allocations are done out of 190/176 allocation , It is Highly Unlikely that you will get it at 60 Points. Please do let me know if you get it. A friend of mine is also having 60 Points and thinking of applying on 489.


----------



## millinium_bug

Avatar82 said:


> Bro my CO replied after 1 week after adding the new born in my app so most probably you will be getting it done in this week


InshAllah! Lets see 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Rizwan125

stariq178 said:


> If i am not Wrong 489 Allocations are done out of 190/176 allocation , It is Highly Unlikely that you will get it at 60 Points. Please do let me know if you get it. A friend of mine is also having 60 Points and thinking of applying on 489.


489 is totally separate visa category...it haven,t any thing with 190/176..check department website..

My profession is Mechanical Engineer
Occupation Ceiling 2021
Visa issued 980

i applied due to lesser time for grant 3-5 mnths as compared to
190-----8 -12 mnths
189------14-18 mnths

Regards


----------



## Osfarooq

_shel said:


> It is, there are lots of jobs around that pay enough to live on. Not the best in the world but they are there. Many are the jobs that younger locals wont do despite them not having enough qualifications to do much else because they want the world on a plate with no hard work.
> 
> Personally when job seeking I have 2 CVs. One for the main job that I know will take time with all the correct information and selling myself.
> 
> A second dumbed down a little so you can get any job without them thinking you are over qualified and will want paying more than they are willing or able to offer. It works
> 
> Dont forget if you have PR and kids you will get family tax benefit to top up the wages from that job so it will be more than enough that you do not feel you can not support your family.
> 
> You can than find your dream job without that horrid panic in your head.


Thanks much _shal for detailed response


----------



## samper

_shel said:


> It is, there are lots of jobs around that pay enough to live on. Not the best in the world but they are there. Many are the jobs that younger locals wont do despite them not having enough qualifications to do much else because they want the world on a plate with no hard work.
> 
> Personally when job seeking I have 2 CVs. One for the main job that I know will take time with all the correct information and selling myself.
> 
> A second dumbed down a little so you can get any job without them thinking you are over qualified and will want paying more than they are willing or able to offer. It works
> 
> Dont forget if you have PR and kids you will get family tax benefit to top up the wages from that job so it will be more than enough that you do not feel you can not support your family.
> 
> You can than find your dream job without that horrid panic in your head.


AOA

Can you please let me know the process we should follow, should I register myself with job hunting consultants or read news papers and website to get first job

Regards
Samper


----------



## Ambe

Hello everyone, 

I mailed my CO to inform that my wife is expecting and not to issue visa until we add new born. I have not recieved reply from her - almost 10 days now - and got this automated reply below. Any suggestions?

_*Thank you for your email. 
Please be advised this mailbox is no longer being used to communicate with case officers about allocated GSM applications. 

Enquiries about cases will not be responded to from this mailbox. For information on how to obtain further information on the status of an unallocated application, please refer below.

Please make sure that you include the primary applicant's full name, date of birth, your case officer’s name and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID each time you communicate with us.

Providing Documents
The preferred method of providing documents for applications lodged online is to attach documents online: Attach documents to an online application
It is not necessary to send this office any original documents or provide paper copies of documents that have been attached to the browser or sent by e-mail. If an original document is required you will receive a specific request to provide it.
If you are submitting documents in response to an information request letter from your case officer, please ensure that you have ALL the required documentation before communicating with us. 

Pre-Lodgement Enquiry
If you have not lodged a GSM visa application, and would like more information, use the GSM Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Post-Lodgement Enquiry
If you have lodged a GSM visa application and your enquiry relates to when your application is likely to be assessed by a case officer, please see: Work in Australia
Information on processing times, other useful links and current information about GSM processing arrangements can be accessed via this webpage. 

If you have lodged a GSM visa application, but have not yet been contacted by a case officer, and you have further enquiries, use the GSM Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
Last updated: September 2013
*_


----------



## umm e abu

millinium_bug said:


> Good day!
> Well just want to ask you people, how much time (days) DIBP takes when new born added to an application?
> I have send the details of my new born baby (Birth Certificate + Picture + Change of Circumstances form), last Monday 17-02-2014. But my Online application status is still showing old persons in the list......
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Brother my CO too more than a month, cause i think he forgot to update then I put 1 more email after that CO replied me that he/ she has added my daughter in my application.


----------



## Osfarooq

Hello Members,
I paid VAC 2 charges for WA SS 489 visa on 18th Feb 2014 and got the invoice on same day. But today i received email from CO that my visa will be delayed because the allocated number of visas in this category are reaching there limit for 2013-14. CO also stated that he cannot give me any time frame for when he will be able to grant visa. Please tell me if this is happen to anyone else for any visa category. As you know that VAC 2 is only paid once visa processing is finished and ready for grant. But this is something new?? And this is annoying. Any thoughts on this guys? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest

Ambe said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I mailed my CO to inform that my wife is expecting and not to issue visa until we add new born. I have not recieved reply from her - almost 10 days now - and got this automated reply below. Any suggestions?
> 
> _*Thank you for your email.
> Please be advised this mailbox is no longer being used to communicate with case officers about allocated GSM applications.
> 
> Enquiries about cases will not be responded to from this mailbox. For information on how to obtain further information on the status of an unallocated application, please refer below.
> 
> Please make sure that you include the primary applicant's full name, date of birth, your case officer’s name and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID each time you communicate with us.
> 
> Providing Documents
> The preferred method of providing documents for applications lodged online is to attach documents online: Attach documents to an online application
> It is not necessary to send this office any original documents or provide paper copies of documents that have been attached to the browser or sent by e-mail. If an original document is required you will receive a specific request to provide it.
> If you are submitting documents in response to an information request letter from your case officer, please ensure that you have ALL the required documentation before communicating with us.
> 
> Pre-Lodgement Enquiry
> If you have not lodged a GSM visa application, and would like more information, use the GSM Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> Post-Lodgement Enquiry
> If you have lodged a GSM visa application and your enquiry relates to when your application is likely to be assessed by a case officer, please see: Work in Australia
> Information on processing times, other useful links and current information about GSM processing arrangements can be accessed via this webpage.
> 
> If you have lodged a GSM visa application, but have not yet been contacted by a case officer, and you have further enquiries, use the GSM Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> Last updated: September 2013
> *_


 Have you completed medicals? If so they wont hold your visa for the baby. They will only hold if the pregnant woman has not completed medicals as they should not do xray.


----------



## Luqman

Osfarooq said:


> Hello Members,
> I paid VAC 2 charges for WA SS 489 visa on 18th Feb 2014 and got the invoice on same day. But today i received email from CO that my visa will be delayed because the allocated number of visas in this category are reaching there limit for 2013-14. CO also stated that he cannot give me any time frame for when he will be able to grant visa. Please tell me if this is happen to anyone else for any visa category. As you know that VAC 2 is only paid once visa processing is finished and ready for grant. But this is something new?? And this is annoying. Any thoughts on this guys? Thanks in advance.


I think allocations are controlled by EOI. If it is not like that invite to visa lodgment doesnt make any sense.


----------



## millinium_bug

umm e abu said:


> Brother my CO too more than a month, cause i think he forgot to update then I put 1 more email after that CO replied me that he/ she has added my daughter in my application.


Appreciated 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug

*Thanks Allah Almighty*

Good day!

The month of February 2014 is very eventful for me 

1) Baby boy born 13-02-2014
2) Got a new Job joining from 01-03-2014 (InshAllah) 
3) By the grace of Allah Almighty, got PCC & Medical call 25-02-2014

Allah please help me out in every phase of life ...... And please do remember me in your prayers...... 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## n3o

millinium_bug said:


> Good day!
> 
> The month of February 2014 is very eventful for me
> 
> 1) Baby boy born 13-02-2014
> 2) Got a new Job joining from 01-03-2014 (InshAllah)
> 3) By the grace of Allah Almighty, got PCC & Medical call 25-02-2014
> 
> Allah please help me out in every phase of life ...... And please do remember me in your prayers......
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Congratulations buddy for so many good news at once.  eace:


----------



## Osfarooq

Luqman said:


> I think allocations are controlled by EOI. If it is not like that invite to visa lodgment doesnt make any sense.


What i have to do know luqman, can you advise please? Thanks for response


----------



## ahmed84

Finally Some Good News in this depressing month...Congratulations Shoaib for the babe, the job and the medical call! I wish you a speedy grant soon!




millinium_bug said:


> Good day!
> 
> The month of February 2014 is very eventful for me
> 
> 1) Baby boy born 13-02-2014
> 2) Got a new Job joining from 01-03-2014 (InshAllah)
> 3) By the grace of Allah Almighty, got PCC & Medical call 25-02-2014
> 
> Allah please help me out in every phase of life ...... And please do remember me in your prayers......
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug

ahmed84 said:


> Finally Some Good News in this depressing month...Congratulations Shoaib for the babe, the job and the medical call! I wish you a speedy grant soon!


Thanks you so much bro 
Do remember me in your prayers ......


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## umm e abu

millinium_bug said:


> Good day!
> 
> The month of February 2014 is very eventful for me
> 
> 1) Baby boy born 13-02-2014
> 2) Got a new Job joining from 01-03-2014 (InshAllah)
> 3) By the grace of Allah Almighty, got PCC & Medical call 25-02-2014
> 
> Allah please help me out in every phase of life ...... And please do remember me in your prayers......
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Congratulations brother!!! And best of luck for Your future


----------



## stariq178

millinium_bug said:


> Good day!
> 
> The month of February 2014 is very eventful for me
> 
> 1) Baby boy born 13-02-2014
> 2) Got a new Job joining from 01-03-2014 (InshAllah)
> 3) By the grace of Allah Almighty, got PCC & Medical call 25-02-2014
> 
> Allah please help me out in every phase of life ...... And please do remember me in your prayers......
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Wonderful series of news.. Many Congrats ..It seems i will be the last out of 175/176 category to get Med/PCC call


----------



## Luqman

Osfarooq said:


> What i have to do know luqman, can you advise please? Thanks for response


I am not sure. But I think you can dig down DIBP website and try to find if visa can be on hold due to that reason.
My suggestion is to wait let DIBP to hold it if they say so. They can't hold it forever, your case will be decided eventually just be patient brother.


----------



## Avatar82

millinium_bug said:


> Good day!
> 
> The month of February 2014 is very eventful for me
> 
> 1) Baby boy born 13-02-2014
> 2) Got a new Job joining from 01-03-2014 (InshAllah)
> 3) By the grace of Allah Almighty, got PCC & Medical call 25-02-2014
> 
> Allah please help me out in every phase of life ...... And please do remember me in your prayers......
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Many congrats shoaib...atleast the 1st news is similar for me. I was also blessed with a baby boy😊


----------



## Osfarooq

Luqman said:


> I am not sure. But I think you can dig down DIBP website and try to find if visa can be on hold due to that reason.
> My suggestion is to wait let DIBP to hold it if they say so. They can't hold it forever, your case will be decided eventually just be patient brother.


Dear Brother,
Thanks much for your suggestion but waiting time is over today as i already received the grant letter today from my CO. I really appreciate your help in this regard.
Need your prayers for future.


----------



## Avatar82

Osfarooq said:


> Dear Brother,
> Thanks much for your suggestion but waiting time is over today as i already received the grant letter today from my CO. I really appreciate your help in this regard.
> Need your prayers for future.


Congrats bro on your grant..whats ur visa class?


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Osfarooq said:


> Dear Brother,
> Thanks much for your suggestion but waiting time is over today as i already received the grant letter today from my CO. I really appreciate your help in this regard.
> Need your prayers for future.


Congrats


----------



## Osfarooq

Avatar82 said:


> Congrats bro on your grant..whats ur visa class?


Brother,
Thanks much for compliments, i got Western Australia state sponsored visa Sub Class 489. It is temporary resident visa which allows you to stay,work and study in regional areas for 4 years and after living 2 years you can apply for PR.


----------



## Osfarooq

ahmedkhoja said:


> Congrats


Thanks Much Ahmed


----------



## Luqman

Osfarooq said:


> Dear Brother,
> Thanks much for your suggestion but waiting time is over today as i already received the grant letter today from my CO. I really appreciate your help in this regard.
> Need your prayers for future.


Thats a great news. Congratulations bro.


----------



## Osfarooq

Luqman said:


> Thats a great news. Congratulations bro.


Indeed its a great news....Thanks Bro


----------



## adila

umm e abu said:


> Brother my CO too more than a month, cause i think he forgot to update then I put 1 more email after that CO replied me that he/ she has added my daughter in my application.


how much does it costs you to add a new baby


----------



## Luqman

adila said:


> how much does it costs you to add a new baby


Dear, It has been discussed many times that if a baby is born after you have lodged visa application it is free to add (If you decide to add baby before your case is finalized). Otherwise normal 880AUD charges apply.


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Family Sponsered Applicant*

Is there any pakistani applicant in process of 489 Family Sponsored??????

Regards


----------



## umm e abu

adila said:


> how much does it costs you to add a new baby


No charges bro if baby is born after lodging application, otherwise I think near about 800 AUD are the charges


----------



## millinium_bug

umm e abu said:


> Congratulations brother!!! And best of luck for Your future


Thanks for the wishes 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug

stariq178 said:


> Wonderful series of news.. Many Congrats ..It seems i will be the last out of 175/176 category to get Med/PCC call


Thanks a lot bro ..... and don't loose hope InshAllah next turn will be yours ...... no doubt Allah has better plans for us .... so keep smiling 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug

Avatar82 said:


> Many congrats shoaib...atleast the 1st news is similar for me. I was also blessed with a baby boy😊


Thanks and Congratulations as well 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## adila

umm e abu said:


> No charges bro if baby is born after lodging application, otherwise I think near about 800 AUD are the charges


ok thanx guyss.. listen i lodged my application in jan 2013,, now my wife is pregnant...where do i lieee...im waiting for med call


----------



## millinium_bug

adila said:


> ok thanx guyss.. listen i lodged my application in jan 2013,, now my wife is pregnant...where do i lieee...im waiting for med call


Nothing to worried about ..... Just do nothing and wait till your medical call
If you get call during pregnancy they will hold medicals of your wife and you will be gone through medical examination ...... and after baby birth (InshAllah) your Mrs will be gone through remaining medicals (Chest X-Ray)

Other option is IOM will decide either they took your wife's x-ray during pregnancy or not .... It can be done by applying protection shield on belly. So it would be your call (But i won't recommend you to do so because it might be risky for baby)

Third option is file "Change of Circumstances Form" to your CO and tell him that your Mrs is expecting and also mention expected delivery date. He will hold medical call of all applicants till baby birth.

So nothing to worried about ..... enjoy your time with family .....
No doubt Allah has better plans for us 

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## retro

Aoa everyone.

I'm new to this forum. I was wondering if you guys could clear up a few questions which are as follows:

- I'm through with IELTS and my skills assessment and am about to lodge my EOI. I was wondering if I should get the EOI and subsequent process done through a MARA rgd. agent or go it alone because I already messed up with the IELTS (did the General one and then got to know my skill asst. authority wanted the Academic one which delayed my EOI by a few months)

- There are some tricky questions in the EOI like education info ( do I need to mention all seconday and post-seconday info e.g. I did my A levels and O levels privately and wouldn't know what to put in as 'start date' becuase I don't have any documentary evidence for the same, just the exam transcripts and certificate)

- The work experience is another slippery area. I have been in the same dept. and organization for over a decade and my work responsibilities have not changed significantly. The designations have changed though due to promotions. So can I just put in the recent/last designation and use the start date as 2003 because when I have to submit the employer ref. later on, the responsibilities would be similar for all designations?


----------



## msalmank

retro said:


> Aoa everyone.
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I was wondering if you guys could clear up a few questions which are as follows:
> 
> - I'm through with IELTS and my skills assessment and am about to lodge my EOI. I was wondering if I should get the EOI and subsequent process done through a MARA rgd. agent or go it alone because I already messed up with the IELTS (did the General one and then got to know my skill asst. authority wanted the Academic one which delayed my EOI by a few months)
> 
> - There are some tricky questions in the EOI like education info ( do I need to mention all seconday and post-seconday info e.g. I did my A levels and O levels privately and wouldn't know what to put in as 'start date' becuase I don't have any documentary evidence for the same, just the exam transcripts and certificate)
> 
> - The work experience is another slippery area. I have been in the same dept. and organization for over a decade and my work responsibilities have not changed significantly. The designations have changed though due to promotions. So can I just put in the recent/last designation and use the start date as 2003 because when I have to submit the employer ref. later on, the responsibilities would be similar for all designations?


You can choose to go with a MARA agent if you prefer, however you should be able to submit your EOI yourself as well. Just include all and every information possible. Are you applying for migration or for a study visa? Have you done anything after your A Levels? Given that you went through the skill select process, I believe you hold a bachelors degree? In my case, I used an agent, and when submitting my EOI application, he only included my BCS degree as that was what the skill assessment was submitted against. For EOI's purpose, according to him, SSC and HSSC didn't matter. (And I got the invitation in 10 days after that)

I did decide to submit the visa application after receiving the invite on the EOI myself, so that I could update the application as necessary and get direct communication from the CO, etc. I did include my HSSC and SSC education at the time of submitting form 80 and 1221.

As for work experience, think of it like a Resume/CV... you only specify your current position/title... and your duties should indicate your current job responsibilities.

Hope that helps!

Regards.


----------



## Naveed539

AOA,

I would like to have one advice from the Seniors please...

I am expecting to get marry in one to two months...Is there any way that i can inform my CO to delay my VISA GRANT due to the fact that *"I am planning to get marry in one/two months" so that i may get Spouse PR visa along with mine at one time * OR I can only contact my CO after doing "NIKAH" by filling change in circumstances form and therefore it would itself be a kind of way to have my SPOUSE PR with me at once...Actually i am curious as its been whole year i have applied 189 Visa and you never know when will you hear the Good news may be bit late and may be even bit early...?

Secondly will i have to pay the fee of 1800 dollars as Spouse application charge, i am asking because i read here that there is no fee for adding new baby after lodging the Visa application...*Does this stand true for Spouse too*...? 

I will be gratefull for this favor,

Regards,


----------



## Guest

Your CO wont hold your application but will include your wife if you marry before grant. 
If you add your wife to your application it will cist $1800 if you need to apply for a spouse visa separately after grant it will cost around $4000. 

I say rush and get married asap dont wait months if you are near grant.


----------



## leon1

Dear freinds 
We are expecting our medical call but I have few concerns. Your kind suggestions are required. 

My wife had a spine surgery. But Alhamdulillah she is perfectly fine now. Would this pose a problem on our medicals? Could it lead to visa refusal?
Can doctor ask for detailed investigation like a fresh mri or ct scan.

What are the criteria for detailing medical history, i.e. do we have to mention all past medical conditions even if they are no longer affecting ?


----------



## Damage Jackal

Hi All,

Pleased to inform everyone that I got my Grant this morning (Class 175 Independent). The whole process took about 20 months 

Br,

DJ


----------



## Guest

leon1 said:


> Dear freinds
> We are expecting our medical call but I have few concerns. Your kind suggestions are required.
> 
> My wife had a spine surgery. But Alhamdulillah she is perfectly fine now. Would this pose a problem on our medicals? Could it lead to visa refusal?
> Can doctor ask for detailed investigation like a fresh mri or ct scan.
> 
> What are the criteria for detailing medical history, i.e. do we have to mention all past medical conditions even if they are no longer affecting ?


 Depends on the reason for the surgery, potential treatment that may be needed in the future. What type of recovery has she made ie can she work or is she incapacitated? 

Not a definite no though. I have had brain surgery for epilepsy and got my visa fine.


----------



## leon1

_shel said:


> Depends on the reason for the surgery, potential treatment that may be needed in the future. What type of recovery has she made ie can she work or is she incapacitated?
> 
> Not a definite no though. I have had brain surgery for epilepsy and got my visa fine.


She is perfectly fine and is doing a job in a reputable company with full capacity.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Damage Jackal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to inform everyone that I got my Grant this morning (Class 175 Independent). The whole process took about 20 months
> 
> Br,
> 
> DJ


Congratulations brother!


----------



## fadiexpart

Damage Jackal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to inform everyone that I got my Grant this morning (Class 175 Independent). The whole process took about 20 months
> 
> Br,
> 
> DJ


Mubrook bro ...........


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Damage Jackal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to inform everyone that I got my Grant this morning (Class 175 Independent). The whole process took about 20 months
> 
> Br,
> 
> DJ


Congrats


----------



## umm e abu

Damage Jackal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to inform everyone that I got my Grant this morning (Class 175 Independent). The whole process took about 20 months
> 
> Br,
> 
> DJ


Congratulations brother!! And wow waiting 20 months. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## millinium_bug

*Help required*

Hello Folks,

I have few questions regarding medicals .....
Got medical call 25-02-2014 yesterday booked medicals for myself, spouse and daughter on 10-03-2014 (InshAllah)

my concerns are
1) IOM Operator asked me to fill online form of medical history. I had problem of uric acid since last 1 year so i am regularly using Uric Acid's medicine on daily basis. My concern is either i should mention it on medical history? what sort of supporting documents should i take along to justify this medicine?

2) I am leaving abroad for 3 to 4 months on 15-03-2014 (InshAllah). Is there any chance IOM call me back for further investigations? As i have 5 days margin between medicals and my flight.....

3) We have blessed by a baby boy (by the grace of Allah) on 13-02-2014 through C-Section. I told this to IOM operator and she also booked medical for my wife. My concern, is it safe and valid to take medicals within 40 days of giving birth?

4) Baby born on 13-02-2014. Send his Birth Certificate + Picture to CO on 17-02-2014 to add him as an applicant. Applied for his passport on 24-02-2014 and passport delivery date is 10-03-2014. Got medical call on 25-02-2014. My concern, baby is still not reflecting on my application ...... Will CO add him when i upload his passport? How could i get his HAP ID? In above scenario will CO add him in my application?


Thanks in advance and waiting for your responses .........


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## msohaibkhan

Damage Jackal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to inform everyone that I got my Grant this morning (Class 175 Independent). The whole process took about 20 months
> 
> Br,
> 
> DJ


Congratulations brother


----------



## Mack1982

Hi guys,

My birth certificate is in Urdu and can get it changed to the English one via the UC. Can someone answer the below questions:

- Locations of UC offices in Lahore
- How long does it take to get the new Birth Certificate
- Do I have to go to Pakistan or can someone do it on my behalf. 

thanks


----------



## Guest

leon1 said:


> She is perfectly fine and is doing a job in a reputable company with full capacity.


 Then I wouldnt worry about it. I would have included a detailed letter from the consultant or GP saying exactly what it was, what treatment was received and prognosis for future treatment. It is important for them to mention if it was due to malignancy or not. 
You might still be asked for this as her medicals are sure to be referred so you coukd try and get that now. Though still not an issue unless it was due to malignancy and was very recent.


----------



## millinium_bug

Mack1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My birth certificate is in Urdu and can get it changed to the English one via the UC. Can someone answer the below questions:
> 
> - Locations of UC offices in Lahore
> - How long does it take to get the new Birth Certificate
> - Do I have to go to Pakistan or can someone do it on my behalf.
> 
> thanks


1) Every Area in lahore has its own UC office (What is your Area on CNIC in Lahore?)
2) I got self, wife and son's Birth Certificates on the same day from UC office (Will have to pay some extra for urgent services  .... )
3) Do you have anyone here in Pakistan? like Father, Brother, or Sister?

Do answer my questions i might help you out in this regard.


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug

millinium_bug said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have few questions regarding medicals .....
> Got medical call 25-02-2014 yesterday booked medicals for myself, spouse and daughter on 10-03-2014 (InshAllah)
> 
> my concerns are
> 1) IOM Operator asked me to fill online form of medical history. I had problem of uric acid since last 1 year so i am regularly using Uric Acid's medicine on daily basis. My concern is either i should mention it on medical history? what sort of supporting documents should i take along to justify this medicine?
> 
> 2) I am leaving abroad for 3 to 4 months on 15-03-2014 (InshAllah). Is there any chance IOM call me back for further investigations? As i have 5 days margin between medicals and my flight.....
> 
> 3) We have blessed by a baby boy (by the grace of Allah) on 13-02-2014 through C-Section. I told this to IOM operator and she also booked medical for my wife. My concern, is it safe and valid to take medicals within 40 days of giving birth?
> 
> 4) Baby born on 13-02-2014. Send his Birth Certificate + Picture to CO on 17-02-2014 to add him as an applicant. Applied for his passport on 24-02-2014 and passport delivery date is 10-03-2014. Got medical call on 25-02-2014. My concern, baby is still not reflecting on my application ...... Will CO add him when i upload his passport? How could i get his HAP ID? In above scenario will CO add him in my application?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance and waiting for your responses .........
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib



Anyone Please!


----------



## Guest

millinium_bug said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have few questions regarding medicals .....
> Got medical call 25-02-2014 yesterday booked medicals for myself, spouse and daughter on 10-03-2014 (InshAllah)
> 
> my concerns are
> 1) IOM Operator asked me to fill online form of medical history. I had problem of uric acid since last 1 year so i am regularly using Uric Acid's medicine on daily basis. My concern is either i should mention it on medical history? what sort of supporting documents should i take along to justify this medicine?
> 
> 2) I am leaving abroad for 3 to 4 months on 15-03-2014 (InshAllah). Is there any chance IOM call me back for further investigations? As i have 5 days margin between medicals and my flight.....
> 
> 3) We have blessed by a baby boy (by the grace of Allah) on 13-02-2014 through C-Section. I told this to IOM operator and she also booked medical for my wife. My concern, is it safe and valid to take medicals within 40 days of giving birth?
> 
> 4) Baby born on 13-02-2014. Send his Birth Certificate + Picture to CO on 17-02-2014 to add him as an applicant. Applied for his passport on 24-02-2014 and passport delivery date is 10-03-2014. Got medical call on 25-02-2014. My concern, baby is still not reflecting on my application ...... Will CO add him when i upload his passport? How could i get his HAP ID? In above scenario will CO add him in my application?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance and waiting for your responses .........
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib





millinium_bug said:


> Anyone Please!


 You are very impatient! 

Mention your medical condition, other than a copy of your prescription nothing else needed. Wont be an issue at all and not likely to be asked for further reports for that condition as its quite minor. 

Your wife can do medicals as soon as she can give a clear urine sample. Otherwise they will keep making her redoing sample until it is to make sure blood is not due to sone other condition. 

Your baby wont show and cant do medicals until they have a passport to verify identity.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Damage Jackal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to inform everyone that I got my Grant this morning (Class 175 Independent). The whole process took about 20 months
> 
> Br,
> 
> DJ


Congrats Man!
Regards,


----------



## millinium_bug

_shel said:


> You are very impatient!


LOL

Actually Month of February is very eventful for me .... i am recapping it again

13-02-2014 Baby born
14-02-2014 Signed new work offer
17-02-2014 Send documents to new employer
24-02-2014 Applied for Baby's Passport
25-02-2014 Got Medical Call
26-02-2014 Applied for PCC and Medical Booking
26-02-2014 Received call from new employer to submit Passport for VISA labeling for Kingdom of Saudia Arabia and i will have to fly on 15-03-2014

So, enough reasoning for getting impatient???  hahaha



> Mention your medical condition, other than a copy of your prescription nothing else needed. Wont be an issue at all and not likely to be asked for further reports for that condition as its quite minor.
> 
> Your wife can do medicals as soon as she can give a clear urine sample. Otherwise they will keep making her redoing sample until it is to make sure blood is not due to sone other condition.
> 
> Your baby wont show and cant do medicals until they have a passport to verify identity.


Thanks you so much for your quick response 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## stariq178

Damage Jackal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to inform everyone that I got my Grant this morning (Class 175 Independent). The whole process took about 20 months
> 
> Br,
> 
> DJ


What are your Time Lines?


----------



## Mack1982

millinium_bug said:


> 1) Every Area in lahore has its own UC office (What is your Area on CNIC in Lahore?)
> 2) I got self, wife and son's Birth Certificates on the same day from UC office (Will have to pay some extra for urgent services  .... )
> 3) Do you have anyone here in Pakistan? like Father, Brother, or Sister?
> 
> Do answer my questions i might help you out in this regard.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Thanks for the reply Shoaib,

- My residence is in Defense, Phase 4. 
- My wife is in Pakistan. However, she live in PAF colony , Zaraar Shaheed road, Cantt


----------



## Guest

millinium_bug said:


> LOL
> 
> Actually Month of February is very eventful for me .... i am recapping it again
> 
> 13-02-2014 Baby born
> 14-02-2014 Signed new work offer
> 17-02-2014 Send documents to new employer
> 24-02-2014 Applied for Baby's Passport
> 25-02-2014 Got Medical Call
> 26-02-2014 Applied for PCC and Medical Booking
> 26-02-2014 Received call from new employer to submit Passport for VISA labeling for Kingdom of Saudia Arabia and i will have to fly on 15-03-2014
> 
> So, enough reasoning for getting impatient???  hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you so much for your quick response
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


 Lol  very exciting for you then. Can only get better I think.
Inform CO you will do wife & child medical just as soon as you can as you dont have passport yet. They will extend deadline if needed. Dont worry if they dont reply, just so long as you let them know wife & baby may be a little delayed they will wait. Grant just after they are completed & cleared


----------



## millinium_bug

Mack1982 said:


> Thanks for the reply Shoaib,
> 
> - My residence is in Defense, Phase 4.
> - My wife is in Pakistan. However, she live in PAF colony , Zaraar Shaheed road, Cantt



Bro,
I have sent you a private message please acknowledge me .... 
i am waiting for someone at your behalf for further correspondence ....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## K3A

millinium_bug said:


> Anyone Please!


You should include the details of your uric acid problem in the online form and present a prescription from your doctor for the regular use of medicine.
Medical exam results usually take atleast 2-3 working days to be uploaded... and then it is then determined by DIBP that you need further testing or not. It would be risky for you to leave for a period of 3-4 months just after 5 days of medicals.

It is not recommended for your wife to go for the medicals. I have read somewhere that female must not be on her monthly break, otherwise, it should be re-scheduled.

Haven't you informed your CO that you are expecting a new comer by the mid of February? if yes, then CO should have delayed the medical till the birth of your baby and submission of documents (Birth Certificate and passport). The medicals can only be carried out once you submit these documents.


----------



## millinium_bug

K3A said:


> You should include the details of your uric acid problem in the online form and present a prescription from your doctor for the regular use of medicine.
> Medical exam results usually take atleast 2-3 working days to be uploaded... and then it is then determined by DIBP that you need further testing or not. It would be risky for you to leave for a period of 3-4 months just after 5 days of medicals.
> 
> It is not recommended for your wife to go for the medicals. I have read somewhere that female must not be on her monthly break, otherwise, it should be re-scheduled.
> 
> Haven't you informed your CO that you are expecting a new comer by the mid of February? if yes, then CO should have delayed the medical till the birth of your baby and submission of documents (Birth Certificate and passport). The medicals can only be carried out once you submit these documents.


Thanks bro for your input......
My question is why it is risky to leave for the period of 3 to 4 months after medicals? if they required some thing else is it possible for me to visit IOM Riyadh for further? or i must came back to the same medical center from where i go through my medicals?

No i didn't inform CO about the pregnancy due to my negligence 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## ahmed84

millinium_bug said:


> Thanks bro for your input......
> My question is why it is risky to leave for the period of 3 to 4 months after medicals? if they required some thing else is it possible for me to visit IOM Riyadh for further? or i must came back to the same medical center from where i go through my medicals?
> 
> No i didn't inform CO about the pregnancy due to my negligence
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Better ask for extension and do medicals in Riyadh. I did mine in a nice and clean clinic in less than 30 mins and they uploaded the results within 3 days. They were very efficient and professional. 

When you are in rush, you are more likely to face problems and waste more time fixing them.


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi Guyz,

I just sent yesterday (26 Feb 2014) my new born baby girl passport, birth certificate and Bay form to my case officer. Myself, my wife and earlier daughter has already done the medicals and sent to DIBP on 04 Dec 2013.

Please share when will i get my VISA grant or do i have to perform medicals for new born as well or depends on case officer.

Thanks


----------



## millinium_bug

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I just sent yesterday (26 Feb 2014) my new born baby girl passport, birth certificate and Bay form to my case officer. Myself, my wife and earlier daughter has already done the medicals and sent to DIBP on 04 Dec 2013.
> 
> Please share when will i get my VISA grant or do i have to perform medicals for new born as well or depends on case officer.
> 
> Thanks


Well dear bay form is not required to submit just passport BC and pictures are required for a new born
Yes first yr CO will add new born to yr application then he will send you with HAP ID .... After medicals u will be done ..... 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Desi Munda

millinium_bug said:


> Well dear bay form is not required to submit just passport BC and pictures are required for a new born
> Yes first yr CO will add new born to yr application then he will send you with HAP ID .... After medicals u will be done .....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Hey Buddy,

Are you sure about new born baby medical, as my agent told me that no medical is required and asked for new born by case officer and i will get VISA grant in few days.

Please confirm and shed light on this.

Thanks


----------



## millinium_bug

Desi Munda said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Are you sure about new born baby medical, as my agent told me that no medical is required and asked for new born by case officer and i will get VISA grant in few days.
> 
> Please confirm and shed light on this.
> 
> Thanks


I am in the same situation right now
Booked medicals for myself, wife and daughter on 10-03-2014
New born son yet to be added on application as I will get his passport on 10-03-2014

Dude my agent told me this story and yr agent told you that story ..... Lol

Let's ask it from other seniors


----------



## SMShoaib

millinium_bug said:


> I am in the same situation right now
> Booked medicals for myself, wife and daughter on 10-03-2014
> New born son yet to be added on application as I will get his passport on 10-03-2014
> 
> Dude my agent told me this story and yr agent told you that story ..... Lol
> 
> Let's ask it from other seniors


Medicals are compulsory for all applicants regardless of the age. For Adults, medical comprise of Physical Exam, Chest x-rays, Blood and Urine Samples whereas for kids, only physical examination is done.


----------



## Damage Jackal

stariq178 said:


> What are your Time Lines?


Application lodged - June 2012
CO assigned - Sep 2012

Sep 2012 - Dec 2013 - various documents requested/submitted

Jan 22, 2014 - Medical call, cleared next day

Feb 23, 2014 - Police Certificates submitted

Feb 26, 2014 - Grant


----------



## zakinaeem

Damage Jackal said:


> Application lodged - June 2012
> CO assigned - Sep 2012
> 
> Sep 2012 - Dec 2013 - various documents requested/submitted
> 
> Jan 22, 2014 - Medical call, cleared next day
> 
> Feb 23, 2014 - Police Certificates submitted
> 
> Feb 26, 2014 - Grant


Hey "September CO assignee", I live next door with the "October CO assignees". :wave:


----------



## Gandhara

Our medical status showed 'requested' despite another message saying 'medicals not required', after we did our medicals. Contacted the CO who responded that immiAccount status may not reliable due to technical issues and only the CO is the correct source of status of application. So this puts to rest all the speculation on the forum regarding the status changes in immiAccount. 

The CO informed me that my application is under process and she will get back to me with an outcome or for further info requirements. Makes me think, perhaps they are doing security checks because what else is pending given that we assume that once medical requests come this means other aspects of the application have been finalisede.


Just wanted to share with you the above as a way to contribute , as the forum has been really helpful even though my direct participation has been minimum. 

Cheers.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Damage Jackal said:


> Application lodged - June 2012
> CO assigned - Sep 2012
> 
> Sep 2012 - Dec 2013 - various documents requested/submitted
> 
> Jan 22, 2014 - Medical call, cleared next day
> 
> Feb 23, 2014 - Police Certificates submitted
> 
> Feb 26, 2014 - Grant


Congrats....


----------



## Wasee

Please share your feedback on this, 

outcome of 190 visa is also dependent on total planning level seats of year??

i heard this for 189 but iam not sure about 190,

my CO just inform me that i have to wait for result of case as "The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year."

regards,


----------



## Gandhara

Wasee said:


> Please share your feedback on this,
> 
> outcome of 190 visa is also dependent on total planning level seats of year??
> 
> i heard this for 189 but iam not sure about 190,
> 
> my CO just inform me that i have to wait for result of case as "The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year."
> 
> regards,


I think if you get invited, you are in (of course the final call goes to the CO then). The issue that you mention would probably IMO occur at the time of deciding on your invitation application.


----------



## opfian

Damage Jackal said:


> Application lodged - June 2012
> CO assigned - Sep 2012
> 
> Sep 2012 - Dec 2013 - various documents requested/submitted
> 
> Jan 22, 2014 - Medical call, cleared next day
> 
> Feb 23, 2014 - Police Certificates submitted
> 
> Feb 26, 2014 - Grant


U were a 189 applicant????


----------



## Wasee

Gandhara said:


> I think if you get invited, you are in (of course the final call goes to the CO then). The issue that you mention would probably IMO occur at the time of deciding on your invitation application.


can you please share more detail on this "IMO occur at the time of deciding on your invitation application" , this is new for new, what this exactly means.

thanks for your reply


----------



## Guest

SMShoaib said:


> Medicals are compulsory for all applicants regardless of the age. For Adults, medical comprise of Physical Exam, Chest x-rays, Blood and Urine Samples whereas for kids, only physical examination is done.


 Agree. Everyone is checked. For children it is checking they have reached milestones and do not have learning, development or physical disabilities that have not yet been diagnosed. 
Assumption is baby will not have tb & the likes if parents, especially mother is clear as they do not go out into the community alone to catch such things as you do. So if parents are clear baby will be so no invasive blood or xrays for children.


----------



## msaeed

Guys please help.

I am really confused what is going on with my medicals, I have a history of TB and I mentioned this while going for medicals, after one week panel doctor called me and told me that he is referring me to a pulmonologist for further examinations and once pulmonologist hands over his report only then they can proceed further, does this mean that my meds were referred to MOC and MOC requested for further tests, I sent an email to CO yesterday and she replied that..

" Understandably, with more complex medical history and investigation, your health assessment will be referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). This will happen after your specialist pulmonologist conducts their tests/reports.

The MOC will consider all reports before them before proceeding with a health clearance decision. This can take some time and the original 28 day request for health that I issued, does not apply in your situation. I will simply place your application on hold and await an outcome. MOC will update your health outcome electronically through our e-health system for me to view. In the interim, if you have any changes to your circumstances, please update me."

From above it means that once pulmonologist sends his report than my meds will be referred to MOC, I was in a impression that my medicals have already been referred to MOC and they have requested for further tests from pulmonologist, is there any kind of backlog going on in MOC as it was in the middle of 2013, how long MOC takes for assessing my meds,

Apologies for throwing so much questions..


----------



## Gandhara

Wasee said:


> can you please share more detail on this "IMO occur at the time of deciding on your invitation application" , this is new for new, what this exactly means.
> 
> thanks for your reply


A disclaimer: I dont work for DIBP; this is just an opinion. All I am saying is that when you apply for state sponsorship and are invited, you should not worry about quotas as you have already booked your place in the quota of the state that sponsored you, subject to the final approval by CO. But at the time of your application for state sponsorship if there are fewer seats left at the time of your application, then there is trouble as it is first come first serve basis and your are in a (long) queue.... I hope it makes sense now..but again this is my opinion and I may be wrong.


----------



## Guest

msaeed said:


> Guys please help.
> 
> I am really confused what is going on with my medicals, I have a history of TB and I mentioned this while going for medicals, after one week panel doctor called me and told me that he is referring me to a pulmonologist for further examinations and once pulmonologist hands over his report only then they can proceed further, does this mean that my meds were referred to MOC and MOC requested for further tests, I sent an email to CO yesterday and she replied that..
> 
> " Understandably, with more complex medical history and investigation, your health assessment will be referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). This will happen after your specialist pulmonologist conducts their tests/reports.
> 
> The MOC will consider all reports before them before proceeding with a health clearance decision. This can take some time and the original 28 day request for health that I issued, does not apply in your situation. I will simply place your application on hold and await an outcome. MOC will update your health outcome electronically through our e-health system for me to view. In the interim, if you have any changes to your circumstances, please update me."
> 
> From above it means that once pulmonologist sends his report than my meds will be referred to MOC, I was in a impression that my medicals have already been referred to MOC and they have requested for further tests from pulmonologist, is there any kind of backlog going on in MOC as it was in the middle of 2013, how long MOC takes for assessing my meds,
> 
> Apologies for throwing so much questions..


 It takes as long as it takes. Mine were with the health officers for about 4 months.


----------



## farhanghafoor

Damage Jackal said:


> Application lodged - June 2012
> CO assigned - Sep 2012
> 
> Sep 2012 - Dec 2013 - various documents requested/submitted
> 
> Jan 22, 2014 - Medical call, cleared next day
> 
> Feb 23, 2014 - Police Certificates submitted
> 
> Feb 26, 2014 - Grant


R u a 189 applicant?


----------



## Asher.

Hi,

Could anyone please clarify whether the new computerized Nikkahnamas (issued by the cantonment board) are acceptable for a 190 Application?

Or does the DIBP require the old ones with an English translation?

Thanks,
Asher


----------



## mhaqs

Asher. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please clarify whether the new computerized Nikkahnamas (issued by the cantonment board) are acceptable for a 190 Application?
> 
> Or does the DIBP require the old ones with an English translation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Asher


If the one issued by the Contonment board has English translation next to it, that'll suffice. If not, you will need the English version as attributed by Nadra.


----------



## Asher.

It has both, Urdu and English.


----------



## leon1

_shel said:


> Then I wouldnt worry about it. I would have included a detailed letter from the consultant or GP saying exactly what it was, what treatment was received and prognosis for future treatment. It is important for them to mention if it was due to malignancy or not.
> You might still be asked for this as her medicals are sure to be referred so you coukd try and get that now. Though still not an issue unless it was due to malignancy and was very recent.


Dear shel

Thanks for your valuble response. 
what are the checks they do normally in medicals . To what extent they do the physical examination, do they look for the signs of any surgery. We are thinking not to disclose her surgery just to save us from compilations and delay.


----------



## Guest

leon1 said:


> Dear shel
> 
> Thanks for your valuble response.
> what are the checks they do normally in medicals . To what extent they do the physical examination, do they look for the signs of any surgery. We are thinking not to disclose her surgery just to save us from compilations and delay.


 I dont advise people who think its a good idea to commit visa fraud!


----------



## Waqarali20005

I have a question from seniors!

To prove that my wife has functional english, i am planing to submit a letter from her university stating that all her medium of instruction was in english. My query is , what am i suppose to submit along with this. also would appreciate if some one who already did this can provide me a copy of any such letter....If i need to submit the degree is it supposed to be verified from HEC/ Foreing Office?
A quick response from you guys would be highly appreciated. Especially Nuked and Roposh....


----------



## stariq178

A relatively disappointing February Comes to an End with not many calls and grants. Another Month Gone without Med/PCC Call. Hoping March will bring some Good News.


----------



## leon1

_shel said:


> I dont advise people who think its a good idea to commit visa fraud!


Thanks dear. Definitely will infom them every thing. Rest is on luck.


----------



## SMShoaib

* Summary of Medical Calls and Grants*

Month: February 2014
Visa Type: 175/176/189
Number of Medical Calls: 07
Number of Visa Grants: 09
Oldest CO assigned received Med Call: 09-12-2011
Newest CO assigned received Med Call: 27-02-2013
Oldest CO assigned still waiting for Med Call: 07-02-2012 (excluding FS sponsored applicants)
No. of applicants waiting for medical calls: 175/176/885 = 10; 176-FS = 01

Ref: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Schnitzer

Hello everyone!

ALHUMDULILLAH - got my Pre-grant Notification yesterday


----------



## msaeed

_shel said:


> It takes as long as it takes. Mine were with the health officers for about 4 months.


I know no one can guarantee how long will it take, I was just curious if my case was referred to MOC and then they requested for further tests, because I received call from Panel doctor after one week of my medicals that I have been asked to go for further tests, and if it was referred to MOC and they replied it then it was a very fast response, but CO is saying that once my pulmonologist report is out after that they will be referred to MOC..


----------



## umm e abu

CO allocation!!! More than a yr now.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Schnitzer said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> ALHUMDULILLAH - got my Pre-grant Notification yesterday


Sorry for my ignorance, what that notification exactly is? Have heard for the first time.


----------



## Guest

msohaibkhan said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, what that notification exactly is? Have heard for the first time.


 It is generally notification to go offshore if the applicant is onshore (for off shore visas) 
Or notification to pay additional fee for spouse not providing English language ability. 

Both mean grant is imminent.


----------



## UTS

Hi,

I have got my passport renewed where I have old passport info in EOI and NSW SS application(190 visa). I am hoping to receive output of SS application this week. Any advise on how and when to update new passport info?


----------



## Damage Jackal

opfian said:


> u were a 189 applicant????


175


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hi folks

Advise needed. I want to get the latest possible date as the initial entry date. I believe that it very much depends on the medical date i.e. the last initial entry date cannot go beyond the one year of medical date. What I want to know if it depends on PCC as well? Is it the good idea to get the PCC and submit it right away with application and defer medical till requested by CO (which is normally expected to be requested in 2 months time). Will there still be good chance of achieving my objective of getting latest possible initial entry date, say 10 to 12 months?? I hope I was able to explain the situation correctly.


----------



## AUSA

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi folks Advise needed. I want to get the latest possible date as the initial entry date. I believe that it very much depends on the medical date i.e. the last initial entry date cannot go beyond the one year of medical date. What I want to know if it depends on PCC as well? Is it the good idea to get the PCC and submit it right away with application and defer medical till requested by CO (which is normally expected to be requested in 2 months time). Will there still be good chance of achieving my objective of getting latest possible initial entry date, say 10 to 12 months?? I hope I was able to explain the situation correctly.


It depends on both pcc & medical date .. So if u want to buy maximum time for initial entry then don't submit pcc & medical untill requested by your CO..


----------



## Luqman

what is the maximum delay recorded for any 190 applicant ?


----------



## Auzi2012

Luqman said:


> what is the maximum delay recorded for any 190 applicant ?


In my case its 4 months 13 days and counting


----------



## stariq178

Luqman said:


> what is the maximum delay recorded for any 190 applicant ?


Check the tracking sheet maintained by shoaib. It should be available in some of his comments . He commented about the Updated status 2-3 Days ago for the Grants and Medical calls for the Month of February.


----------



## Wasee

Luqman said:


> what is the maximum delay recorded for any 190 applicant ?


don't worry brother  , if you didn't get mail from CO about external checks then there is no issue. you will get good news soon hopefully. 

i will suggest to mail CO if you haven't yet from last one month.

i have check track sheet maintained by Shoaib , 3 to 4 months average time for applicant who didn't FL , after CO Allocation. 

regards.


----------



## Wasee

Auzi2012 said:


> In my case its 4 months 13 days and counting


please add your signature.


----------



## Kamm

zakinaeem said:


> Meds done back on Oct 2012, so probably expired - not willing to front-load them again unless CO asks, also waiting for the PCC call. I got a request for re-submission of Form 80 along with Form 1221, 3 days back via Team 13, so have submitted that now. No idea what this means in terms of timelines.


Hey man, this external check ******** is a JOKE... Seriously! did you lodge the application on or offshore? My timeline is nothing like you guys but I have been contacted by both the CO & team13 twice. CO wanted the details of my children which I don't have so I skipped scanning a couple of pages of form 80 and explained they weren't applicable but CO asked so I scanned the damn pages... BLANK & shoved it back on IMMIACCOUNT. & team13 wanted me to explain a gap in my education and how I had utilized my time in that year, guess I had explained leisurely and DIBP requires u to be a bit more specific.

Anyhow, the irony is that a classmate (INDIAN) applied with me and she got the Grant Jan 29 and also the got the job we both interviewed for coz she is a PR & I ain't. Guess being a Pakistani is a reputation - well earned. Anyways sitting fingers crossed now

Just a quick question before I end this ESSAY - lol. Did u ask CO about your external checks categorically? I mean how exactly did you communicate email? phone? what?. & Secondly when should one ask this question in terms of time?

I'm still learning to use this forum hence no idea how to create them fancy timelines but here goes mine 

263111 Lodged/ Invi. 16 Dec 2013 , CO asked for docs./ loaded 3Feb '14/ 4 Feb, Team13 docs./ loaded 17 Feb/ 17 Feb:bowl:


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqarali20005 said:


> I have a question from seniors!
> 
> To prove that my wife has functional english, i am planing to submit a letter from her university stating that all her medium of instruction was in english. My query is , what am i suppose to submit along with this. also would appreciate if some one who already did this can provide me a copy of any such letter....If i need to submit the degree is it supposed to be verified from HEC/ Foreing Office?
> A quick response from you guys would be highly appreciated. Especially Nuked and Roposh....


anyone!!!??


----------



## Wasee

Waqarali20005 said:


> anyone!!!??


submit the degree and Transcript sheet as well . you need to take a certificate from university with information of Roll number , course start time and end time and clear line that medium of instruction was English.

if you need a template of English functional certificate , PM email id i will share with you.


----------



## ahmedkhoja

*Info about QLD*

Dear All,

I would like to raise some queries about Queensland:

1. QLD requires a Commitment Letter. Has anyone submitted that? What should it state? If someone has submitted the letter, can they please share so that i may get a general idea?

2. The funds requirements are pretty high for QLD. Do we have to give proof upfront?


Thanks
AK


----------



## msaeed

Waqarali20005 said:


> anyone!!!??


I think no need for attestation from HEC a color scan copy of degree should work with a letter from the university, in one of the threads another member shared the below but this was from the school and it actually worked for him..you can refer to the thread fro more details..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-help-functional-english-qualification-2.html

Hi All,

Please see the format below what I took from my school on school letter head...
We uploaded the same as Evident that I know English...
We got our grant and CO did'nt even asked any question on this...Just keep in mind count of classes should be minimum 10 years or above..Eg. from class 1 to class 10 or from class 2 to 12 or class 1 to 12
As this is tested so think you can use it....Still cross check and decide ..all the best...

" TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN 


This letter is in reference to the Australian visa application of XXXXXX. She was an student of mine at xxxxxxxxxxxxx, from class Sixth to class Twelfth and completed her schooling in year XXXXXXXXXXX. During her time studying with me, XXXXX proved to be an excellent student with a keen mind and a willingness to work hard to learn. The medium of the study was in ENGLISH in the complete tenure of the education. English was studied as First language.
SHE has excellent communication skills. SHE written work is both clear and concise, and interesting to read. HE/SHE demonstrated her oral articulateness in the discussion sections that were an integral part of the course. Each discussion section focused on a particular ethical dilemma. Students were required analyze morally problematic situations, and to develop and argue for their own ethical views with regard to the issue in question. SHE was highly proficient in applying the course material in analyzing the problem situations. SHE always explained her views very concisely and gave supporting arguments that were both clear and persuasive. Thank you for your time. 


Name and Seal of the Institution 
Name of the authorized person 
Signature of the authorized person 
Contact details


----------



## Auzi2012

Wasee said:


> don't worry brother  , if you didn't get mail from CO about external checks then there is no issue. you will get good news soon hopefully.
> 
> i will suggest to mail CO if you haven't yet from last one month.
> 
> i have check track sheet maintained by Shoaib , 3 to 4 months average time for applicant who didn't FL , after CO Allocation.
> 
> regards.


Hi how do one know that external checks started i receive a following mail from C.O does it means External Check 


"Thank you for your email.



The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.

The standard processing time for a SN190 visa application is 6 months, however this does not mean that all applications will be finalised within this timeframe. Processing time service standards for different types of visa applications are linked to the Portfolio Budget Statements. We aim to process 75 per cent of cases within these service standards, however actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.

See: Visa Processing Time Service Standards

We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.



The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.



At this stage there is no further information required from you.



I trust this has sufficiently answered your query.

"


----------



## Auzi2012

Wasee said:


> please add your signature.


Applied Oct 2013
Co Nov 2013 (additional info request which was forwarded in same month)

Team 13 Request for additional Info Feb 2014


----------



## Wasee

this means case is forwarded to external checks as per my knowledge 

and i have seen cases in tracking sheet where applicant receive this mail from CO and after that mail they get grant in 5 to 10 months...


----------



## ssaifuddin

Waqarali20005 said:


> anyone!!!??


If you are not claiming any point for your wife. Than Graduation is enough for claiming functional english.

For those who do not have bachelor need to attempt IELTS and avg 4.5 is required.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## stariq178

Team 13 is not a Good news. Whoever is contacted by Team-13 Should be ready for Extra Delay in their Case. I was contacted by Team 13 in October-2013. 5 Months Passed and still no news.


----------



## K3A

Waqarali20005 said:


> anyone!!!??


there isn't any specific format for such a letter... it depends on the university... just go to the university and they will issue you the letter... just this letter will suffice as a proof of functional level englist... i hope you would have already attached all the educational documents of your spouse...

regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

stariq178 said:


> Team 13 is not a Good news. Whoever is contacted by Team-13 Should be ready for Extra Delay in their Case. I was contacted by Team 13 in October-2013. 5 Months Passed and still no news.


I thought almost all the Pakistani candidates are contacted by Team 13 for conducting 'SC'. It may be like they are doing it randomly or doing more for the ones having travelling and working history in different countries.
Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

K3A said:


> there isn't any specific format for such a letter... it depends on the university... just go to the university and they will issue you the letter... just this letter will suffice as a proof of functional level englist... i hope you would have already attached all the educational documents of your spouse...
> 
> regards,


Please ensure that it specifically mentions that the medium of course instruction/examination was English language.
Regards,


----------



## Waqar Hemani

days became weeks, weeks became months and months become year now its more than 1 year and 4 months since I have applied 189. All other subcontinent nationality people got PR and Passport even by now. I am waiting for my 189 grant. My heart shattered badly!!! :'(


----------



## zakinaeem

Waqar Hemani said:


> days became weeks, weeks became months and months become year now its more than 1 year and 4 months since I have applied 189. All other subcontinent nationality people got PR and Passport even by now. I am waiting for my 189 grant. My heart shattered badly!!! :'(


Heartfelt - but hey! God always has plans, so I am pretty sure it is for the better, cheer up !


----------



## Luqman

Wasee said:


> this means case is forwarded to external checks as per my knowledge
> 
> and i have seen cases in tracking sheet where applicant receive this mail from CO and after that mail they get grant in 5 to 10 months...


Dear wasee/Auzi2012,
Can u pls share the link to tracking sheet. I think all of pakistanis are facing delay in their visa processing specially the one applying from pakistan with little travel history.


----------



## Wasee

Alhamdulilallah , received golden mail today . For me the Game is end now ...

this is really a great forum and i wish you all for your speedy Grant.

regards,


----------



## Wasee

Luqman said:


> Dear wasee/Auzi2012,
> Can u pls share the link to tracking sheet. I think all of pakistanis are facing delay in their visa processing specially the one applying from pakistan with little travel history.


please PM email id ,cannot copy here tracking sheet or you can check that sheet in signature of SMShoaib


----------



## Waqarali20005

Wasee said:


> Alhamdulilallah , received golden mail today . For me the Game is end now ...
> 
> this is really a great forum and i wish you all for your speedy Grant.
> 
> regards,


Thats Great! Masha Allah!!


----------



## asad747

insanesanatic said:


> I try to check the "Visa Processing Times" for subclass-189 from time to time and today I noticed a big change there;
> 
> SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored (subclass 189 and 489) ----> 3 months
> Priority Group Number 4
> 
> It used to be 12 months and now its 3 months.
> 
> Any idea of what's going on?



I didn't make any difference when it went down from 18 months to 12 months.. So i guess i wouldn't make any difference Now as well 

Our 189 time still seems to be between 18-24 months


----------



## opfian

Wasee said:


> Alhamdulilallah , received golden mail today . For me the Game is end now ... this is really a great forum and i wish you all for your speedy Grant. regards,


Maberioooik


----------



## opfian

insanesanatic said:


> I try to check the "Visa Processing Times" for subclass-189 from time to time and today I noticed a big change there; SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored (subclass 189 and 489) ----> 3 months Priority Group Number 4 It used to be 12 months and now its 3 months. Any idea of what's going on?


You ate right!!

But i have a feeling that we will still fall under those 20-25% cases which extend beyond their timelines due to external factors :/


----------



## IAA81

*Grant*

GRANT GRANT GRANT......

My dear fellows, by the grace of Almighty Allah, i got the visa grant today. This forum is realy helpfull to all. Here is my timelines;

Visa Subclass: 190 | Lodge: 11/12/13 | CO assigned: 30/01/2014| Medical & PCC: 17/02/2014 |Visa Granted: 03/03/2014


----------



## IAA81

hii all,

I am planning to move Australia next month Insha Allah.

- Could anybody guide me, where to go in western australia 
- or anybody has some space available to stay with
- what sort of thigs to be done before departure and after arrival


----------



## bukhari

IAA81 said:


> hii all,
> 
> I am planning to move Australia next month Insha Allah.
> 
> - Could anybody guide me, where to go in western australia
> - or anybody has some space available to stay with
> - what sort of thigs to be done before departure and after arrival


Dear IAA81,
Congratulations first of all for Grant. For stay I will suggest you to go through sites like
airbnb
gumtree
(and if u are looking for a quick budget accommodation then) worldhostel

google them and you will find the links to the sites. there you can manage to nail a quick shared accommodation and even private rooms at minimum rates available until you are settled..


----------



## Gandhara

IAA81 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT......
> 
> My dear fellows, by the grace of Almighty Allah, i got the visa grant today. This forum is realy helpfull to all. Here is my timelines;
> 
> Visa Subclass: 190 | Lodge: 11/12/13 | CO assigned: 30/01/2014| Medical & PCC: 17/02/2014 |Visa Granted: 03/03/2014


That was really quick, congratulations and all the best!

I also submitted meds on Feb 17 but so far nothing excep CO's comment that 'application continues to be processed and no information required'. Did they do employment verification for you (past or present employers?)


----------



## opfian

IAA81 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT...... My dear fellows, by the grace of Almighty Allah, i got the visa grant today. This forum is realy helpfull to all. Here is my timelines; Visa Subclass: 190 | Lodge: 11/12/13 | CO assigned: 30/01/2014| Medical & PCC: 17/02/2014 |Visa Granted: 03/03/2014



Great ... They say ... Agyaaaa tay cha gyaaaa


----------



## Luqman

Wasee said:


> Alhamdulilallah , received golden mail today . For me the Game is end now ...
> 
> this is really a great forum and i wish you all for your speedy Grant.
> 
> regards,


Wonderful. it is encouraging for me as well.


----------



## Avatar82

So as it was expected after a dead slow February March is Marching from the start


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Wasee said:


> Alhamdulilallah , received golden mail today . For me the Game is end now ...
> 
> this is really a great forum and i wish you all for your speedy Grant.
> 
> regards,


Congrats


----------



## ahmedkhoja

IAA81 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT......
> 
> My dear fellows, by the grace of Almighty Allah, i got the visa grant today. This forum is realy helpfull to all. Here is my timelines;
> 
> Visa Subclass: 190 | Lodge: 11/12/13 | CO assigned: 30/01/2014| Medical & PCC: 17/02/2014 |Visa Granted: 03/03/2014


Congrats


----------



## stariq178

For 190 Fellows the grants have always been very Quick.. The Main problem is processing time for 175/176/189. Lets hope they get some Good news as well.


----------



## Jango911

All the best to all MATES for receiving their GRANTS!!!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Wasee said:


> Alhamdulilallah , received golden mail today . For me the Game is end now ...
> 
> this is really a great forum and i wish you all for your speedy Grant.
> 
> regards,


Congrats brother


----------



## msohaibkhan

IAA81 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT......
> 
> My dear fellows, by the grace of Almighty Allah, i got the visa grant today. This forum is realy helpfull to all. Here is my timelines;
> 
> Visa Subclass: 190 | Lodge: 11/12/13 | CO assigned: 30/01/2014| Medical & PCC: 17/02/2014 |Visa Granted: 03/03/2014


Congratulations


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Waqar Hemani said:


> days became weeks, weeks became months and months become year now its more than 1 year and 4 months since I have applied 189. All other subcontinent nationality people got PR and Passport even by now. I am waiting for my 189 grant. My heart shattered badly!!! :'(


Hey Buddy!
Do not feel down for it!
God has better plans for us and He knows when and what is good for us.
We have done our part, let us leave the rest to the Almighty....
Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Wasee said:


> Alhamdulilallah , received golden mail today . For me the Game is end now ...
> 
> this is really a great forum and i wish you all for your speedy Grant.
> 
> regards,



Congrats Buddy!
Good luck for future challenges..!
Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

IAA81 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT......
> 
> My dear fellows, by the grace of Almighty Allah, i got the visa grant today. This forum is realy helpfull to all. Here is my timelines;
> 
> Visa Subclass: 190 | Lodge: 11/12/13 | CO assigned: 30/01/2014| Medical & PCC: 17/02/2014 |Visa Granted: 03/03/2014


Great News! Masha'ALLAH!
That's quick...Congrats!
Regards,


----------



## bukhari

I guess you guys might be interested in reading this.

Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support


----------



## stariq178

Occupation Ceilings being increased , processing times being reduced and Job market is already tough in Australia. Good Luck to everyone


----------



## Avatar82

stariq178 said:


> Occupation Ceilings being increased , processing times being reduced and Job market is already tough in Australia. Good Luck to everyone


If processing times are reduced then it should affect on 189 applicants n it should process fast.


----------



## opfian

bukhari said:


> I guess you guys might be interested in reading this. Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support


Means they want more and more ppl ... On the othr side we r waiting for 1.5 years. 

Concrete plans with confused actions


----------



## stariq178

opfian said:


> Means they want more and more ppl ... On the othr side we r waiting for 1.5 years.
> 
> Concrete plans with confused actions


They want more People. Not More Pakistanis.


----------



## ahmed84

I don't think this changes anything. The most popular occupations (IT, Engineering...etc) will continue to have limitation in State & territory nomination. 

And they put a minimum ceiling which doesn't make a difference since many occupations already have ceiling more than 1000 invitation. 



stariq178 said:


> Occupation Ceilings being increased , processing times being reduced and Job market is already tough in Australia. Good Luck to everyone


----------



## opfian

stariq178 said:


> They want more People. Not More Pakistanis.


Hmm i have a point here, they encourage us to go for 190 or 489


----------



## Mani2k

opfian said:


> Hmm i have a point here, they encourage us to go for 190 or 489


If they encourage us for 190 or 489, then why they have reduced the processing time for 189?


----------



## Auzi2012

Mani2k said:


> If they encourage us for 190 or 489, then why they have reduced the processing time for 189?


whats the reduce time i dont fine any


----------



## stariq178

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm

"SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored - 3 months
(subclass 189 and 489)"


----------



## immi_aus

Can scan of original doc use for ACS assessment? or it must required certified copy of original?


----------



## Auzi2012

stariq178 said:


> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm
> 
> "SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored - 3 months
> (subclass 189 and 489)"


hmm so whats about the pending cases which are already above this limit. Should we expect that they will process fastly.

Further any body have the idea that what is the average time in case 190 went to extended external checks?


----------



## Avatar82

stariq178 said:


> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm
> 
> "SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored - 3 months
> (subclass 189 and 489)"


So assuming 3 months 189 class should be faster than current190 class.if this is the case than what will be new189 Paki's n what about people like me n others who are waiting since last 16 months...very confusing😓


----------



## IAA81

*Thanx*



Gandhara said:


> That was really quick, congratulations and all the best!
> 
> I also submitted meds on Feb 17 but so far nothing excep CO's comment that 'application continues to be processed and no information required'. Did they do employment verification for you (past or present employers?)



Its just because of Allah blessings and the prays of my parents. By luck I have not rcvd any verification call... Alhamdulillah


----------



## IAA81

*Alhamdulillah*



opfian said:


> Great ... They say ... Agyaaaa tay cha gyaaaa


Yes it is... thanx for your compliments


----------



## Wasee

Luqman said:


> Wonderful. it is encouraging for me as well.


thank you Luqman  , waiting for good news from your side.


----------



## registerme

Avatar82 said:


> So assuming 3 months 189 class should be faster than current190 class.if this is the case than what will be new189 Paki's n what about people like me n others who are waiting since last 16 months...very confusing&#55357;&#56851;



Maybe new 189'ers will get some benefit of this revision. However I don't see any change for us as our cases are already in SC and DIBP don't have the right to grant before the decision of IGIS/ASIO. 

 :yell:

Btw, since your application is 12+ months, you should lodge IGIS complaint.


----------



## Auzi2012

Does any body have the idea of extended security checks for Pakistani applicants applied for 190 visa


----------



## msaeed

Wasee said:


> thank you Luqman  , waiting for good news from your side.


Congrats wasee for your grant, kindly can you share what additional documents CO requested from you after he was assigned..


----------



## bukhari

I think the changes of time for 189 may not affect the time length of existing applications. so far thats what i have noticed, if a policy changes it doesn't affect the previous applications..


----------



## mhaqs

bukhari said:


> I think the changes of time for 189 may not affect the time length of existing applications. so far thats what i have noticed, if a policy changes it doesn't affect the previous applications..


That's not entirely true. It's pretty much up to the policy makers. They can decide whether a change affects applicants with old policy. A prime example of that was the addition of AAC (Additional Applicant Charge) for "all" applicants whether they applied post July 2013 or not.


----------



## bukhari

mhaqs said:


> That's not entirely true. It's pretty much up to the policy makers. They can decide whether a change affects applicants with old policy. A prime example of that was the addition of AAC (Additional Applicant Charge) for "all" applicants whether they applied post July 2013 or not.


well I can be wrong. i only spent a fraction of time following the cases of applications.. so


----------



## OzPak

Are there any real benefits for lodging a complaint with the IGIS for 12+ months applicants? 

Have any of the seniors seen any changes or progress in their application process from lodging a complaint?


----------



## opfian

OzPak said:


> Are there any real benefits for lodging a complaint with the IGIS for 12+ months applicants? Have any of the seniors seen any changes or progress in their application process from lodging a complaint?


Well for me there was one +ve aspect ... They told me my app is proceeding normally, nothing to worry about. It helped me to quit habit of checking my email every morning.


----------



## zakinaeem

OzPak said:


> Are there any real benefits for lodging a complaint with the IGIS for 12+ months applicants?
> 
> Have any of the seniors seen any changes or progress in their application process from lodging a complaint?


No changes, no benefit for me. They clearly mentioned they don't have a say in any case in terms of priority or status and will only check (and correct) if there are irregularities or illegalities from ASIO's side. Otherwise, no impact on the case.


----------



## stariq178

The Only Things that Might work for Pakistanis is Prayers... No Change in Rules/reduction of processing time Nor any complaints to IGIS or any other authority might Help us


----------



## Avatar82

last week I uploaded passport of my new born..is it a good idea to ask CO for an update regarding my application. If yes what would be the correct wordings should I use!


----------



## Auzi2012

Hi Dear

Do any have idea of estimated security checks for 190 applicant from Pakistan


----------



## Luqman

Auzi2012 said:


> Hi Dear
> 
> Do any have idea of estimated security checks for 190 applicant from Pakistan


I also need that answer. I don't know what is wrong with our applications.


----------



## immi_aus

Luqman said:


> I also need that answer. I don't know what is wrong with our applications.


You guys must be patient. It takes around 6-9 months depending upon your traveling outside Pakistan. I think you must take lessons of delay tolerance from 175-176 applicant or early 189 applicants.


----------



## stariq178

1st week of March has passed as well and not many news. I guess DIAC people are still celebrating new Year.


----------



## IAA81

Seeking Help!!

Insha Allah i will fly to Perth next month. If anybody in this forum could help me regarding acomodation out there. I am sigle guy. 

Please help my dear fellows......


----------



## UTS

I have lodged my 190 visa application. I need to know about Tax letter required for job.

What is that letter about? Although, My previous company used to deduct tax but I have no idea what document I can ask them to provide me. Or is it not compulsory to have tax letter for job points I am claiming? I would really appreciate your help!


----------



## UTS

IAA81 said:


> Seeking Help!!
> 
> Insha Allah i will fly to Perth next month. If anybody in this forum could help me regarding acomodation out there. I am sigle guy.
> 
> Please help my dear fellows......


There is a facebook group Pakistani student Association Australia (PSAA). You can ask for accommodation there as well. PPl there also post available places.


----------



## ahmedkhoja

UTS said:


> I have lodged my 190 visa application. I need to know about Tax letter required for job.
> 
> What is that letter about? Although, My previous company used to deduct tax but I have no idea what document I can ask them to provide me. Or is it not compulsory to have tax letter for job points I am claiming? I would really appreciate your help!


As per law, each company provides official tax deduction letter to employee each year, on basis of which u file return. You must have received the letter or in case haven't ask your company


----------



## shafaqat309

UTS said:


> I have lodged my 190 visa application. I need to know about Tax letter required for job.
> 
> What is that letter about? Although, My previous company used to deduct tax but I have no idea what document I can ask them to provide me. Or is it not compulsory to have tax letter for job points I am claiming? I would really appreciate your help!


its not compulsory, you can show them salary slips if you have or bank statement highlighting your salary transaction.


----------



## samper

IAA81 said:


> Seeking Help!!
> 
> Insha Allah i will fly to Perth next month. If anybody in this forum could help me regarding acomodation out there. I am sigle guy.
> 
> Please help my dear fellows......


hi 

Which route r u taking for or which air line you will use and what the tickets cost

Regards
Samper


----------



## Maria_Sal

*mr n pcc request*

Hi guys...as my timeline below indicates, im 189 applicant. 3 months after I did my follow up with my co, I raised a follow up email yesterday. In response my co informed me today that she is trying her best to complete my application n also asked me to do medicals for me, my hubby n my daughter. Also pcc request.

can someone plz tell me is it ok if I do my medicals...coz my co asked me to do medicals on my follow up....n still lots of applicants before me r waiting....

also im not interested to do medicals at the moment coz we r on final stage of our canada immigration


----------



## stariq178

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi guys...as my timeline below indicates, im 189 applicant. 3 months after I did my follow up with my co, I raised a follow up email yesterday. In response my co informed me today that she is trying her best to complete my application n also asked me to do medicals for me, my hubby n my daughter. Also pcc request.
> 
> can someone plz tell me is it ok if I do my medicals...coz my co asked me to do medicals on my follow up....n still lots of applicants before me r waiting....
> 
> also im not interested to do medicals at the moment coz we r on final stage of our canada immigration


There is no harm in getting medicals done if your CO says so..Regardless of if you get grant sooner or Later. And i don't know how your Australian and Canadian immigration are connected.


----------



## UTS

Can anyone please explain me PCC? If some local police station gives you certificate in Urdu, should I translate it in English and upload both? Or any advise to go to district police office to get the English one.


----------



## opfian

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi guys...as my timeline below indicates, im 189 applicant. 3 months after I did my follow up with my co, I raised a follow up email yesterday. In response my co informed me today that she is trying her best to complete my application n also asked me to do medicals for me, my hubby n my daughter. Also pcc request. can someone plz tell me is it ok if I do my medicals...coz my co asked me to do medicals on my follow up....n still lots of applicants before me r waiting.... also im not interested to do medicals at the moment coz we r on final stage of our canada immigration


In my opinion you shid go for meds


----------



## IAA81

*State Nominatio*

Hi all,

I have one question regarding state nomination which requires expert views.

I got state nomination from western Australia. according to our agreement I have to stay western Australia for 02 years.

does it mean that I must have to get enter in western Australia ? or I can enter or live any other city like Sidney as well? 

problem is that I have friends in Sydney not in western Australia and I am going to fly next month Insha Allah.

can I stay at Sidney for suppose 06 months or year then move to western Australia??


----------



## immi_aus

IAA81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have one question regarding state nomination which requires expert views.
> 
> I got state nomination from western Australia. according to our agreement I have to stay western Australia for 02 years.
> 
> does it mean that I must have to get enter in western Australia ? or I can enter or live any other city like Sidney as well?
> 
> problem is that I have friends in Sydney not in western Australia and I am going to fly next month Insha Allah.
> 
> can I stay at Sidney for suppose 06 months or year then move to western Australia??


You need to report to western australia state within 14 days of ur arrival.You can leave western asutralia with state permission.You have to spend ur first two years in your sponsored state.


----------



## immi_aus

Is job offer necessary now for western Australia State sponsorship for 190 visa?

Have they changed their requirements recently? anybody know about it?


----------



## indiference

*hello*

Guys, I have been a silent reader of this forum and believe me, this forum has helped, guided and motivated me a lot during my wait of over 5 years till now and still counting. 

Today while trying to sleep and cant stop thinking about my PR status, i thought of sharing it with you guys, just to vent it out. 

Case submission 175 FS : April 2008
CO Allocated : March 2009.
Med and PC front loaded : March 2009.
Silence for over 3 years.
CO changed and got an e-mail from new CO : Oct 2012.
Form 80 Submitted : Nov 2012.
External Checks started :Nov 2012.
Meds/PC : no idea.
Grant : probably in another life time. 

Btw the sheet maintained by Shoaib is amazing.

Please share if anyone else on this forum is waiting since 2008 and is still hopeful?


----------



## indiference

UTS said:


> Can anyone please explain me PCC? If some local police station gives you certificate in Urdu, should I translate it in English and upload both? Or any advise to go to district police office to get the English one.


If you are in lahore, you can go to the SP office and apply for the PCC, they take approximately 1 week and after physical verification at the mentioned addresses, they will release the PCC, the process is not much complicated though it is hectic. I believe it should follow the similar steps for other cities in pak.


----------



## indiference

stariq178 said:


> They want more People. Not More Pakistanis.


lol...........i totally agree, we are trying to force our way and they are obligated to accept under humanitarian ground, if given a choice i am sure it would be a straight rejection for all of us. I have been waiting for 6 years now


----------



## indiference

OzPak said:


> Are there any real benefits for lodging a complaint with the IGIS for 12+ months applicants?
> 
> Have any of the seniors seen any changes or progress in their application process from lodging a complaint?


Well, it doesnt change anything, just confirms that your external checks are in progress, in most cases they advice to wait for another 6 months or a total of 18 before contacting them again, atleast this is what happened with me(175) and what i have explored about others on this forum - senior members may be able to provide more specific details.


----------



## indiference

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi guys...as my timeline below indicates, im 189 applicant. 3 months after I did my follow up with my co, I raised a follow up email yesterday. In response my co informed me today that she is trying her best to complete my application n also asked me to do medicals for me, my hubby n my daughter. Also pcc request.
> 
> can someone plz tell me is it ok if I do my medicals...coz my co asked me to do medicals on my follow up....n still lots of applicants before me r waiting....
> 
> also im not interested to do medicals at the moment coz we r on final stage of our canada immigration


Well, the response from your CO is pretty clear, most of us would jump and run to the nearest authorized medical facility to get our medicals done. However, i can relate to your dilemma since i have also applied for Canadian immigration at the same time. In my opinion, go for the meds, you will have plenty of time later to decide which option to go for incase both your applications are successful.


----------



## Maria_Sal

indiference said:


> Well, the response from your CO is pretty clear, most of us would jump and run to the nearest authorized medical facility to get our medicals done. However, i can relate to your dilemma since i have also applied for Canadian immigration at the same time. In my opinion, go for the meds, you will have plenty of time later to decide which option to go for incase both your applications are successful.


thanks for ur response and advise...as we can finally land up and live only in one country...we have developed a mindset to settle in canada as of now. Hence, although we were initially too excited abt aus immigration, now we r feeling tht v should not waste money anymore...

ill be requesting my CO to delay our meds and pcc submission till the time security checks end....


----------



## Maria_Sal

opfian said:


> In my opinion you shid go for meds


thanks...since u r from uae too n senior to me  ...may i know if ur co response has been positive too on ur last follow up...or did u get mr by now....


----------



## Maria_Sal

stariq178 said:


> There is no harm in getting medicals done if your CO says so..Regardless of if you get grant sooner or Later. And i don't know how your Australian and Canadian immigration are connected.



thanks...we r preferring to go to canada at the moment...n not to spend more money on aus immigration. meanwhile we also wish ca immigration to come to a result entirely which will take around 2-3 months from now...

refund i know will not be possible at this stage? does anybody know refund cases???


----------



## Maria_Sal

sorry for raising too many questions on the forum..may i know what are additional payments after medicals which are to be done....


----------



## opfian

Maria_Sal said:


> thanks...since u r from uae too n senior to me  ...may i know if ur co response has been positive too on ur last follow up...or did u get mr by now....


I didnt receive any encouraging reply from my CO yet. In response to my last inquiry two months back, she told me its under process and we are continually monitoring it. I also lodged complaint with IGIS, they asked me to wait till june 2014.

Do your CO explicitly asked you for PCC n MED??


----------



## Maria_Sal

opfian said:


> I didnt receive any encouraging reply from my CO yet. In response to my last inquiry two months back, she told me its under process and we are continually monitoring it. I also lodged complaint with IGIS, they asked me to wait till june 2014.
> 
> Do your CO explicitly asked you for PCC n MED??


oh yes...she wrote in first para tht she is trying her best to complete my application and she understands our family must be having concerns..
i second para she has listed in 2 points tht she needs 1. pcc n 2. medical submission with HAP IDs mentioned separately (a. b. c.) for all of us...


----------



## opfian

Maria_Sal said:


> oh yes...she wrote in first para tht she is trying her best to complete my application and she understands our family must be having concerns.. i second para she has listed in 2 points tht she needs 1. pcc n 2. medical submission with HAP IDs mentioned separately (a. b. c.) for all of us...


Great, at least she acknowledged your potential concerns. Whereas mine said to avoid making regular inquires beside the fact that i never made an enquiry before 03 months from my last inquiry. 


Errrrr anyways am enjoying it


----------



## Maria_Sal

opfian said:


> Great, at least she acknowledged your potential concerns. Whereas mine said to avoid making regular inquires beside the fact that i never made an enquiry before 03 months from my last inquiry.
> 
> 
> Errrrr anyways am enjoying it


yes my CO is too good from initial time...anyhow best of luck to u, u deserve medicals very soon now...for me the medical request comes when im not interested anymore....

good luck...


----------



## farhanpk

immi_aus said:


> You need to report to western australia state within 14 days of ur arrival.You can leave western asutralia with state permission.You have to spend ur first two years in your sponsored state.


Dear, how we can contact state government in order to inform them about our arrival and address? I am planning for my first visit to Perth, WA for about 1 week. Do I need to contact them during this period?


----------



## UTS

farhanpk said:


> Dear, how we can contact state government in order to inform them about our arrival and address? I am planning for my first visit to Perth, WA for about 1 week. Do I need to contact them during this period?


Farhan, 

Please check your inbox. I need information regarding PCC process in KSA.


----------



## UTS

farhanpk said:


> Dear, how we can contact state government in order to inform them about our arrival and address? I am planning for my first visit to Perth, WA for about 1 week. Do I need to contact them during this period?


Usually you have to inform them through email. Contact info should be on state website.


----------



## damiloo

*Time line sheet*

Dear shoaib -Timeline sheet that u were making was fabulous ! are u still maintaining it ? I did'nt saw any case submitted after 23-dec'13 ??


----------



## UTS

indiference said:


> If you are in lahore, you can go to the SP office and apply for the PCC, they take approximately 1 week and after physical verification at the mentioned addresses, they will release the PCC, the process is not much complicated though it is hectic. I believe it should follow the similar steps for other cities in pak.


Well, it seems that i will have trouble as I myself is not in Pakistan :/ thanks for reply!


----------



## fmasaud84

hi,

did anyone get call for medical for 189?


----------



## indiference

UTS said:


> Well, it seems that i will have trouble as I myself is not in Pakistan :/ thanks for reply!


There wont be much trouble even if you are not there, its not a pre-requisite. What you need to do is send any of your blood relatives on your behalf i.e. Father, brother, sister or mother, there is a form which is available for the PCC, that needs to be filled in and tick the check box which says that the PCC is requested without the person's presence. And then submit it with 3 passport size pics, your ID card copy and passport copies. After about 1 week or the date they will give, your blood relative can go and collect it.


----------



## UTS

indiference said:


> There wont be much trouble even if you are not there, its not a pre-requisite. What you need to do is send any of your blood relatives on your behalf i.e. Father, brother, sister or mother, there is a form which is available for the PCC, that needs to be filled in and tick the check box which says that the PCC is requested without the person's presence. And then submit it with 3 passport size pics, your ID card copy and passport copies. After about 1 week or the date they will give, your blood relative can go and collect it.


Thank you very much!


----------



## stariq178

fmasaud84 said:


> hi,
> 
> did anyone get call for medical for 189?


Two people have been granted Visa . 1 Male and 1 Female. Check Shoaib's Tracking sheet. But most of the Guys are still waiting. Seems like 18 Month time after CO Assignment will be the rule just like 175.


----------



## UTS

Can you please share the link to this sheet?


----------



## stariq178

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## showib49

Hi,

I had inquiry in September and my CO replied that my case is not yet ready. It may take around 17 months from assessment. In March 2013 My CO asked for Form 80 and on December 31 Status of Form 80 changed from require to received. Should I inquire about my case from my CO? My last inquiry about my status was September 12, 2013


----------



## bhura

showib49 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had inquiry in September and my CO replied that my case is not yet ready. It may take around 17 months from assessment. In March 2013 My CO asked for Form 80 and on December 31 Status of Form 80 changed from require to received. Should I inquire about my case from my CO? My last inquiry about my status was September 12, 2013


Asking for status doesn't harm.
I am regularly asking my co for status every two months .
I sent an status enquiry yesterday
Let's hope for the best.
Good luck everyone 


Regards 
Bhura


----------



## stariq178

the 189 People who got CO in October and November 2012 , will hopefully start getting some news by start of April because that will start 18th Month after CO Assignment.


----------



## opfian

stariq178 said:


> the 189 People who got CO in October and November 2012 , will hopefully start getting some news by start of April because that will start 18th Month after CO Assignment.


Inshallah!!


----------



## showib49

Thanks for your prompt reply. What they usually say about your status? Your Team? My team is Team4


bhura said:


> Asking for status doesn't harm.
> I am regularly asking my co for status every two months .
> I sent an status enquiry yesterday
> Let's hope for the best.
> Good luck everyone
> 
> 
> Regards
> Bhura


----------



## Maria_Sal

Just for information...yesterday i took permission from my CO to hold my medicals and PCC submission request till the time external checks complete. She agreed to it and said tht she will put a note on my file tht i have requested this. happy waiting to all


----------



## Maria_Sal

showib49 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply. What they usually say about your status? Your Team? My team is Team4




a decent follow up after every 3 months is useful...i got medical and pcc request this time when i did a follow up....best of luck


----------



## zakinaeem

stariq178 said:


> the 189 People who got CO in October and November 2012 , will hopefully start getting some news by start of April because that will start 18th Month after CO Assignment.


Whoever you are - you're being loved by at least one person I personally know.. ME! Moun mein ghee shakkar!


----------



## bhura

showib49 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply. What they usually say about your status? Your Team? My team is Team4


They use a similar template saying ur case is under routine processing and we are monitoring the progress we can not give and definite time to finalize and we appreciate ur patience in this regard
Same response I am getting since 10 dec 2012 till now
Same team co changed 3 times


----------



## K3A

*189 Visa Granted...!*

Dear all,

By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:

189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
Newly born baby added: July 2013
Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014

This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.

Regards,


----------



## shiraz

Congratulations. This is great news.

-shiraz


K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
> PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
> Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
> Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## opfian

K3A said:


> Dear all, By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows: 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012 CO Assigned: February 27, 2013 Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013 Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013 Newly born baby added: July 2013 Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013 Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014 Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014 PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014 Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014 This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences. Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all. Regards,


Mashallah ... Mabrooook!!!


----------



## mohsin_jawed

K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
> PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
> Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
> Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations bro, really happy for you. Just a quick question, did you have any stays overseas for a period of more than 12 months? This would shed some light on the duration of external checks.

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## Avatar82

K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
> PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
> Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
> Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> Regards,


Many many congrats bro...you from karachi. ?


----------



## Luqman

Congratulations brother




K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
> PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
> Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
> Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## syeralia

K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
> PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
> Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
> Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> Regards,


Congrates dear


----------



## K3A

mohsin_jawed said:


> Congratulations bro, really happy for you. Just a quick question, did you have any stays overseas for a period of more than 12 months? This would shed some light on the duration of external checks.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin


No... no stay abroad for a period of more than 12 months.... though a couple of stays of around a month each...


----------



## K3A

Avatar82 said:


> Many many congrats bro...you from karachi. ?


thanks and yes...


----------



## ahmed84

Mashallah. Many congrats bro and thank you for the good news. :hug:


K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
> PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
> Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
> Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## syedbukhari

*Still waiting for 190 visa grant*

I am basically from Pakistan working in Saudi Arabia. I have submitted my Medicals in AUGUST 2013, however I am still waiting for my Visa Grant. I have applied for Sub class 190 in Western Australia. I am wandering if the VISA Grant process takes such a long time!


----------



## Abrar warriach

K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
> PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
> Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
> Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats:lock1:


----------



## farhanghafoor

Wowwwwww


K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
> PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
> Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
> Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> Wow wonderful news
> 
> Regards,


----------



## zoyakhan

Maria_Sal said:


> oh yes...she wrote in first para tht she is trying her best to complete my application and she understands our family must be having concerns..
> i second para she has listed in 2 points tht she needs 1. pcc n 2. medical submission with HAP IDs mentioned separately (a. b. c.) for all of us...


It could be that she is ready to give you the visa rightway. A pakistani female friend of mine got visa 189 in 5 months very recently


----------



## zoyakhan

1. My CNIC has expired. Can anyone please tell me if the passport would work or expired CNIC would also work? Secondly, any idea how long does it take to renew the CNIC on urgent fee? 

2. I have lived in different places in Islamabad, so where should I go for the PCC ?

thanks.


----------



## stariq178

zoyakhan said:


> 1. My CNIC has expired. Can anyone please tell me if the passport would work or expired CNIC would also work? Secondly, any idea how long does it take to renew the CNIC on urgent fee?
> 
> 2. I have lived in different places in Islamabad, so where should I go for the PCC ?
> 
> thanks.


Where do you need the CNIC? you can get it renewed within 2 weeks. For PCC My Brother Got it from Pindi Kacheri SP Office. It also required the signature of Thana in my current living place. For Islamabad i think you would have to go to F-8 Kacheri and they would Guide you. Its a routine matter for them.


----------



## Luqman

syedbukhari said:


> I am basically from Pakistan working in Saudi Arabia. I have submitted my Medicals in AUGUST 2013, however I am still waiting for my Visa Grant. I have applied for Sub class 190 in Western Australia. I am wandering if the VISA Grant process takes such a long time!


Thats the longest time i have ever seen. Was thr any other information co asked u to send. Have u ever sent a reminder to CO ? How many points did u have ? When did u lodge ur visa app ? Pls tell all the details.


----------



## zoyakhan

stariq178 said:


> Where do you need the CNIC? you can get it renewed within 2 weeks. For PCC My Brother Got it from Pindi Kacheri SP Office. It also required the signature of Thana in my current living place. For Islamabad i think you would have to go to F-8 Kacheri and they would Guide you. Its a routine matter for them.


Thanks for the reply.
I think I need the CNIC for PCC..


----------



## mirza_755

K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
> PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
> Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
> Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats brother .................


----------



## GoingDownUnder

If I am travelling to Sydney via Bangkok, and my stay is of 11 hours. should I be worry for a transit visa of Thailand?


----------



## msalmank

zoyakhan said:


> 1. My CNIC has expired. Can anyone please tell me if the passport would work or expired CNIC would also work? Secondly, any idea how long does it take to renew the CNIC on urgent fee?
> 
> 2. I have lived in different places in Islamabad, so where should I go for the PCC ?
> 
> thanks.


1. Get the CNIC renewed with an urgent application. 

2. Go to G-11 Headquarters (it is in G-11/4). Ask anyone which office you need to go to, to get PCC clearance, they'll direct you to the room. (it is not in the main building but at the back). Take your passport and CNIC with you, tell the person there that you've applied for CNIC renewal and would appreciate if they process the PCC without the renewed card, i think they will allow that. He'll give you a form to get filled and attested... Fill it, attach the necessary documents and then get it attested from someone you know. After that submit it back to them the next day or the same day... For me, I got my PCC form the next day.

Regards.


----------



## zoyakhan

msalmank said:


> 1. Get the CNIC renewed with an urgent application.
> 
> 2. Go to G-11 Headquarters (it is in G-11/4). Ask anyone which office you need to go to, to get PCC clearance, they'll direct you to the room. (it is not in the main building but at the back). Take your passport and CNIC with you, tell the person there that you've applied for CNIC renewal and would appreciate if they process the PCC without the renewed card, i think they will allow that. He'll give you a form to get filled and attested... Fill it, attach the necessary documents and then get it attested from someone you know. After that submit it back to them the next day or the same day... For me, I got my PCC form the next day.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks a lot. I am highly obliged.


----------



## opfian

msalmank said:


> 1. Get the CNIC renewed with an urgent application. 2. Go to G-11 Headquarters (it is in G-11/4). Ask anyone which office you need to go to, to get PCC clearance, they'll direct you to the room. (it is not in the main building but at the back). Take your passport and CNIC with you, tell the person there that you've applied for CNIC renewal and would appreciate if they process the PCC without the renewed card, i think they will allow that. He'll give you a form to get filled and attested... Fill it, attach the necessary documents and then get it attested from someone you know. After that submit it back to them the next day or the same day... For me, I got my PCC form the next day. Regards.[/QUOTE
> 
> I read the whole thing, which dept is haiving its h/q in G-11??


----------



## PsyRead

Great forum,
Mine was soooooooooo long

Assesment was applied in September 2010
Assesment was done in March 2011
Got File number in May 2011
Got First medical in December 2011
Got second medical in December 2013
PR granded FEB 2014


----------



## PsyRead

Luqman said:


> Thats the longest time i have ever seen. Was thr any other information co asked u to send. Have u ever sent a reminder to CO ? How many points did u have ? When did u lodge ur visa app ? Pls tell all the details.


can someone beat my timeline


----------



## opfian

PsyRead said:


> Great forum, Mine was soooooooooo long Assesment was applied in September 2010 Assesment was done in March 2011 Got File number in May 2011 Got First medical in December 2011 Got second medical in December 2013 PR granded FEB 2014



Finay it worked ... Congrats


----------



## opfian

PsyRead said:


> can someone beat my timeline


Seems like ANGRAIZ were confused


----------



## msalmank

opfian said:


> msalmank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Get the CNIC renewed with an urgent application. 2. Go to G-11 Headquarters (it is in G-11/4). Ask anyone which office you need to go to, to get PCC clearance, they'll direct you to the room. (it is not in the main building but at the back). Take your passport and CNIC with you, tell the person there that you've applied for CNIC renewal and would appreciate if they process the PCC without the renewed card, i think they will allow that. He'll give you a form to get filled and attested... Fill it, attach the necessary documents and then get it attested from someone you know. After that submit it back to them the next day or the same day... For me, I got my PCC form the next day. Regards.[/QUOTE
> 
> I read the whole thing, which dept is haiving its h/q in G-11??
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Islamabad Capital Territory Administration... https://plus.google.com/105162939426594199897/about?hl=en-GB
> 
> I went to F-8 Kachairi, and was informed that PCC was directed to the G-11 office. In my case, I didn't need to refer to any police station either... When I had my form filled and took it to submit it, the officer looked at my current residential address, called the police station in my region and asked them to confirm if there was anything outstanding or previously reported for me or my wife. He then told me to wait for 45 minutes and then to dial the number back and give it to him again... so After 45 minutes, he redialled and connected to the police station and talked to the SSP there. Then hung up and told me that I should come and collect the clearance form the next day...
Click to expand...


----------



## zoyakhan

opfian said:


> msalmank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Get the CNIC renewed with an urgent application. 2. Go to G-11 Headquarters (it is in G-11/4). Ask anyone which office you need to go to, to get PCC clearance, they'll direct you to the room. (it is not in the main building but at the back). Take your passport and CNIC with you, tell the person there that you've applied for CNIC renewal and would appreciate if they process the PCC without the renewed card, i think they will allow that. He'll give you a form to get filled and attested... Fill it, attach the necessary documents and then get it attested from someone you know. After that submit it back to them the next day or the same day... For me, I got my PCC form the next day. Regards.[/QUOTE
> 
> I read the whole thing, which dept is haiving its h/q in G-11??
> 
> 
> 
> Till a few months ago, there was magistrate office in G-11/4, if I correctly remember. If this is what is referred to then it means I will get PCC from there?
> I need to visit my hometown soon... I am forgetting everything :$
Click to expand...


----------



## msalmank

zoyakhan said:


> Thanks a lot. I am highly obliged.


Good luck! I forgot to mention that when you take the form in to submit it, in my case the officer called the police station that is in my region (current residential address) and asked them to confirm if anything was outstanding on my name or my wife's, or if anything had been reported in the past. He then asked me to wait for 45 minutes or so, after which he redialled the police station again, confirmed that there was nothing reported, and then told me to come the next day to collect the clearance certificate.

Regards.


----------



## msalmank

zoyakhan said:


> Till a few months ago, there was magistrate office in G-11/4, if I correctly remember. If this is what is referred to then it means I will get PCC from there?
> I need to visit my hometown soon... I am forgetting everything :$


I am not entirely sure what it is called, perhaps the magistrate office... but according to Google Maps, it is the Islamabad Capital Territory Administration office...

I think they have multiple offices in there... I once collected my driving license after I had been fined for overspeeding and failed to collect it in time from the police station near where I was fined.


----------



## zoyakhan

msalmank said:


> Good luck! I forgot to mention that when you take the form in to submit it, in my case the officer called the police station that is in my region (current residential address) and asked them to confirm if anything was outstanding on my name or my wife's, or if anything had been reported in the past. He then asked me to wait for 45 minutes or so, after which he redialled the police station again, confirmed that there was nothing reported, and then told me to come the next day to collect the clearance certificate.
> 
> Regards.


Sorry one last question. Rather 2 questions:

1. Where will I get the form from? From the website?

2. We have changed some addresses so the most recent would be enough ? (have been here for 4 yrs now)

thanks


----------



## opfian

msalmank said:


> Good luck! I forgot to mention that when you take the form in to submit it, in my case the officer called the police station that is in my region (current residential address) and asked them to confirm if anything was outstanding on my name or my wife's, or if anything had been reported in the past. He then asked me to wait for 45 minutes or so, after which he redialled the police station again, confirmed that there was nothing reported, and then told me to come the next day to collect the clearance certificate. Regards.


Well to the best of my knowledge PCC should be issued by SSP office. You must be referring to H-11 police lines


----------



## msalmank

zoyakhan said:


> Sorry one last question. Rather 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Where will I get the form from? From the website?
> 
> 2. We have changed some addresses so the most recent would be enough ? (have been here for 4 yrs now)
> 
> thanks


You'll get the form from the office. He'll look at your NIC card and/or passport, and confirm your current residential address. After that he'll identify what information you'll need to provide for the application... (For me, I had to provide my NIC copy, Passport Copy, Wedding Certificate, and Lease Agreement).

I have changed addresses quite frequently... I've been in my current residence for the last 2 years. That is the address that is submitted on the application, and the PCC form states my behaviour has been clear of any misconduct during my time at this house in Islamabad...

Regards.


----------



## PsyRead

opfian said:


> Seems like ANGRAIZ were confused


)
Looks like that way


----------



## msalmank

opfian said:


> Well to the best of my knowledge PCC should be issued by SSP office. You must be referring to H-11 police lines


Nope, referring to the G-11 office... Perhaps they've changed the process for obtaining a Police Character Certificate recently?

It is signed and stamped by the Senior Superintendent of Police (SSP)... and states the following at the bottom "Note: This Character Certificate is Valid to Submit in the Foreign Embassies for Visa/Immigration Purpose and Valid for Three Months Only (from the date of issue)."


----------



## zoyakhan

msalmank said:


> You'll get the form from the office. He'll look at your NIC card and/or passport, and confirm your current residential address. After that he'll identify what information you'll need to provide for the application... (For me, I had to provide my NIC copy, Passport Copy, Wedding Certificate, and Lease Agreement).
> 
> I have changed addresses quite frequently... I've been in my current residence for the last 2 years. That is the address that is submitted on the application, and the PCC form states my behaviour has been clear of any misconduct during my time at this house in Islamabad...
> 
> Regards.


But isnt the DIAC requires the clearance for the last 10 yrs? Did the PCC say that you behavior was ok at the current address or is it generic? 
I am mentioning this because a friend of mine (who got her 189 in a short time), had to submit the tenant agreements of all previous houses to get the PCC. This happened sometime around August 2013.


----------



## zoyakhan

msalmank said:


> Nope, referring to the G-11 office... Perhaps they've changed the process for obtaining a Police Character Certificate recently?
> 
> It is signed and stamped by the Senior Superintendent of Police (SSP)... and states the following at the bottom "Note: This Character Certificate is Valid to Submit in the Foreign Embassies for Visa/Immigration Purpose and Valid for Three Months Only (from the date of issue)."


Ok cool got it. I think they have changed it then and looks very easy now. Alhamdulillah


----------



## msalmank

zoyakhan said:


> But isnt the DIAC requires the clearance for the last 10 yrs? Did the PCC say that you behavior was ok at the current address or is it generic?
> I am mentioning this because a friend of mine (who got her 189 in a short time), had to submit the tenant agreements of all previous houses to get the PCC. This happened sometime around August 2013.


You are correct, however the clearance required can vary. As it states on the DIAC website: "For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you may be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16."

Given that my clearance certificate is for 2 years (for the duration that I have lived in this house for), I decided to submit that only as it satisfies the minimum timeline of 12 months. Although I have lived most of my life in Islamabad, I did live in Lahore for 4-5 years and thus if I were to front-load PCC clearance for all 10 years I need to go to Lahore for that. I wouldn't mind doing that, but since PCC is valid for 3 months only, if the application is delayed for any other reason (I have front-loaded all documents and done medicals as well), then the trip to Lahore may be in vain.

I have provided all my addresses on Form 80 and will go for the clearance for previous residences if asked. As per my discussion with various migration agents as well as others on Expat Forums, I may not be required to submit 10 years worth of PCC clearance...

I would recommend, for you, if you've lived in Islamabad only over the last 10 years, then see if you can get them to provide a PCC for each residence... (In this case, take copies of the lease agreements for all your residences in the past years when you go to the office in G11)

Regards.
Salman Khalid.


----------



## zoyakhan

msalmank said:


> You are correct, however the clearance required can vary. As it states on the DIAC website: "For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you may be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16."
> 
> Given that my clearance certificate is for 2 years (for the duration that I have lived in this house for), I decided to submit that only as it satisfies the minimum timeline of 12 months. Although I have lived most of my life in Islamabad, I did live in Lahore for 4-5 years and thus if I were to front-load PCC clearance for all 10 years I need to go to Lahore for that. I wouldn't mind doing that, but since PCC is valid for 3 months only, if the application is delayed for any other reason (I have front-loaded all documents and done medicals as well), then the trip to Lahore may be in vain.
> 
> I have provided all my addresses on Form 80 and will go for the clearance for previous residences if asked. As per my discussion with various migration agents as well as others on Expat Forums, I may not be required to submit 10 years worth of PCC clearance...
> 
> I would recommend, for you, if you've lived in Islamabad only over the last 10 years, then see if you can get them to provide a PCC for each residence... (In this case, take copies of the lease agreements for all your residences in the past years when you go to the office in G11)
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid.


Thanks a lot for such a detailed description.


----------



## msalmank

zoyakhan said:


> Thanks a lot for such a detailed description.


You're welcome. Best of luck!

Regards.


----------



## indiference

PsyRead said:


> can someone beat my timeline


Check my timeline, you are still lucky :😛


----------



## stariq178

PsyRead said:


> Great forum,
> Mine was soooooooooo long
> 
> Assesment was applied in September 2010
> Assesment was done in March 2011
> Got File number in May 2011
> Got First medical in December 2011
> Got second medical in December 2013
> PR granded FEB 2014


Whats your Visa Type? and what were the reasons for Delay ? Any idea?


----------



## bhura

An other standard reply from co!


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> An other standard reply from co!



Hmm :/

Let me draft an email for mine too.


----------



## msalmank

Hi All,

I know this question has been answered on these forums previously, but how does one know that a CO has been allocated, if the CO hasn't sent an introductory email yet. I submitted by Visa application on 14th Feb, and given the time that's gone by till now, I think there is a good chance that I do have a CO allocated to my application.

Regards.


----------



## fmasaud84

K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
> PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
> Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
> Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> Regards,


Almost similar timelines except the one which is about medical call 


Congrats


----------



## hajan

fmasaud84 said:


> Almost similar timelines except the one which is about medical call
> 
> 
> Congrats


Because he does not have traveling history.


----------



## msohaibkhan

K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
> PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
> Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
> Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> Regards,


Many congrats brother


----------



## fadiexpart

K3A said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH, I have been granted 189 visa. My time line is as follows:
> 
> 189 Applied: December 23 ,2012
> CO Assigned: February 27, 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: March 02, 2013
> Additional docs/info requested by CO: May 2013
> Newly born baby added: July 2013
> Form 80 status changed from 'Required' to 'Received': December 25 ,2013
> Medical/PCC call: February 11, 2014
> Medical exam underwent: February 20, 2014
> PCC Submitted: February 26, 2014
> Grant notification 189 received: March 06, 2014
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates for me through the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your support and sharing your real life experiences.
> 
> Inshallah you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> Regards,



Mubrook .... n very blessed move for you and your family...


can you share your first entry date with forum ? 

regards


----------



## K3A

fadiexpart said:


> Mubrook .... n very blessed move for you and your family...
> 
> 
> can you share your first entry date with forum ?
> 
> regards


thank you everyone for your wishes... you all will also be getting your grants very soon inshallah...
i need to enter australia before Feb. 24, 2015


----------



## fmasaud84

hajan said:


> Because he does not have traveling history.


Yes most probably but mine is for for 4-5 countries only.

anyways i am not in hurry so they can take their time =)


----------



## hajan

fmasaud84 said:


> Yes most probably but mine is for for 4-5 countries only.
> 
> anyways i am not in hurry so they can take their time =)



Our timeline, occupation and situation is almost is same


----------



## kjk

Dear All,
I have a question about PCC from Pakistan. I tried to search different threads on the forum but could not find this information. 

Is the PCC from Pakistan required from all cities from the date of birth till today? Or is it required only for the last 10 years but form all cities where you stayed in Pakistan? 

I have been living outside Pakistan for last 12 years.

Thank you
KJ


----------



## stariq178

If DIAC had any quarterly targets either they have already met Or they are just waiting for Last week of March. Grants and Med Calls have really dried out...


----------



## fmasaud84

hajan said:


> Our timeline, occupation and situation is almost is same


I am on mobile so cant see your timeline 

Can you copy here ? And have you had any contact from CO lately ?


----------



## 3point49

msalmank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know this question has been answered on these forums previously, but how does one know that a CO has been allocated, if the CO hasn't sent an introductory email yet. I submitted by Visa application on 14th Feb, and given the time that's gone by till now, I think there is a good chance that I do have a CO allocated to my application.
> 
> Regards.


If you applied on 14-Feb, i am assuming you will receive the CO within 1-2 weeks (by end of Mar). Mostly it takes 4-6 weeks. And in cases i know, they send introductory email with request to submit FORM 80 and other documents. Just wait, if you have submitted application and paid the fees, you will get the CO soon.

Thanks.


----------



## msohaibkhan

stariq178 said:


> If DIAC had any quarterly targets either they have already met Or they are just waiting for Last week of March. Grants and Med Calls have really dried out...


They have almost achieved planned level for 2013-14 for State sponsored programs, which include 190 visa category. They are now emailing every new 190 and other state applicant this fact and that the process duration may extend. In fact one of the onshore 190 candidate (not Pakistani) called them and inquired about the current process duration, they told him 6 months. So one can expect slow process time and less medical call or less grants till the end of 2013-14 year i.e. June 2014. Insha'Allah grants will start to rain in July 2014.


----------



## syedbukhari

Luqman said:


> Thats the longest time i have ever seen. Was thr any other information co asked u to send. Have u ever sent a reminder to CO ? How many points did u have ? When did u lodge ur visa app ? Pls tell all the details.



Dear Luqman bro,

Thank you for your Comment. I was in an impression that I am not the only one who has been waiting for a long time! 
I have not received any email from my CO. I had inquired him the status in the month of October and my CO informed me that my case is under going standard checking. However, there was no response from his end after that.
I have 60 points, I have lodged my application from Saudi Arabia since I am working here for about 10 years.
I will really appreciate your guidance.
Regards


----------



## stariq178

msohaibkhan said:


> They have almost achieved planned level for 2013-14 for State sponsored programs, which include 190 visa category. They are now emailing every new 190 and other state applicant this fact and that the process duration may extend. In fact one of the onshore 190 candidate (not Pakistani) called them and inquired about the current process duration, they told him 6 months. So one can expect slow process time and less medical call or less grants till the end of 2013-14 year i.e. June 2014. Insha'Allah grants will start to rain in July 2014.


And this does not Effect 189/175/176 Pending Applications?


----------



## msohaibkhan

stariq178 said:


> And this does not Effect 189/175/176 Pending Applications?


Apparently not. By the way, assuming it would have been 189 too, even then this delay would have been negligible for Pakistanis


----------



## indiference

kjk said:


> Dear All,
> I have a question about PCC from Pakistan. I tried to search different threads on the forum but could not find this information.
> 
> Is the PCC from Pakistan required from all cities from the date of birth till today? Or is it required only for the last 10 years but form all cities where you stayed in Pakistan?
> 
> I have been living outside Pakistan for last 12 years.
> 
> Thank you
> KJ


Refer to your application or the form 80 which you have submitted for the visa, the addresses which you have provided there in the personal information section of your stay in pakistan, out of those you need to provide the PCC for the addresses where your stay was longer than 1 year or more, in case of the same city but different addresses, you can provide 1 PCC, but incase your stay longer than 1 year was in different cities then you will have to provide it for different cities. It has to be for the last 10 years even if you haven't been permanently living in pakistan since its your country of origin. I hope this clarifies your concerns.

In my case, i have lived at 3 different addresses in lahore during my annual leaves in the last 10 years but all addresses are of lahore, although i have visited other cities but that was for a week or 10 days max, thus i have provided the PCC only for lahore.


----------



## umairmahmood

kjk said:


> Dear All,
> I have a question about PCC from Pakistan. I tried to search different threads on the forum but could not find this information.
> 
> Is the PCC from Pakistan required from all cities from the date of birth till today? Or is it required only for the last 10 years but form all cities where you stayed in Pakistan?
> 
> I have been living outside Pakistan for last 12 years.
> 
> Thank you
> KJ


i submitted only for one city, they do not require for each city.


----------



## kjk

umairmahmood said:


> i submitted only for one city, they do not require for each city.


Umairmahmood, indiference,
Thanks a million guys. I have been staying out of Pakistan since 2002. And I have police report from 2002 till 2014 from all the countries where I stayed for more than 1 year.

I stayed in Lahore from 2000 to 2002 and after that I have been visiting my house in Lahore every now and then. Do I need PCC for this? I assume yes.
I stayed in Islamabad from 97 till 2000. Do I need PCC for this? I suppose not?
I was born in Multan n lived there till I was 18 years. Do I need PCC For this? I suppose not?

Thanks once again for your kind replies.


----------



## indiference

kjk said:


> Umairmahmood, indiference,
> Thanks a million guys. I have been staying out of Pakistan since 2002. And I have police report from 2002 till 2014 from all the countries where I stayed for more than 1 year.
> 
> I stayed in Lahore from 2000 to 2002 and after that I have been visiting my house in Lahore every now and then. Do I need PCC for this? I assume yes.
> I stayed in Islamabad from 97 till 2000. Do I need PCC for this? I suppose not?
> I was born in Multan n lived there till I was 18 years. Do I need PCC For this? I suppose not?
> 
> Thanks once again for your kind replies.


you just need it from lahore and you are good to go....all the best. 

Btw i am surprised, i have spend my entire childhood in multan as well and then i shifted to lahore, where my family currently is and now i am in dubai. seems like we both have the same travel history.


----------



## RazaF

*Visa Fee Payment from Pakistan*

Hi guyz,

I need advise regarding fee payment for 189 Visa from Pakistan. Around 6160 AUD needs to be paid. Don't have Credit Card with such high limit. Bank refuse to increase the limit as well. Would like you guyz to please share your experiences about how you got your fee paid? It would be helpful for me. Thanks


----------



## MASAD

msohaibkhan said:


> They have almost achieved planned level for 2013-14 for State sponsored programs, which include 190 visa category. They are now emailing every new 190 and other state applicant this fact and that the process duration may extend. In fact one of the onshore 190 candidate (not Pakistani) called them and inquired about the current process duration, they told him 6 months. So one can expect slow process time and less medical call or less grants till the end of 2013-14 year i.e. June 2014. Insha'Allah grants will start to rain in July 2014.


Dear Shoaib

what will happen to those who apply from March to June for SS?
They will come under new rules for 14-15 programme or existing rules
Any opinion is appreciated


----------



## msohaibkhan

RazaF said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> I need advise regarding fee payment for 189 Visa from Pakistan. Around 6160 AUD needs to be paid. Don't have Credit Card with such high limit. Bank refuse to increase the limit as well. Would like you guyz to please share your experiences about how you got your fee paid? It would be helpful for me. Thanks


Better to use card of a friend residing abroad.


----------



## msohaibkhan

MASAD said:


> Dear Shoaib
> 
> what will happen to those who apply from March to June for SS?
> They will come under new rules for 14-15 programme or existing rules
> Any opinion is appreciated


If they get the invitation, then the visa will be processed but only the speed will be slow. They will probably start granting the visas from July 2014 once after setting new planning levels. So there is no need to worry about the outcome, only the time will little be extended.


----------



## Luqman

syedbukhari said:


> Dear Luqman bro,
> 
> Thank you for your Comment. I was in an impression that I am not the only one who has been waiting for a long time!
> I have not received any email from my CO. I had inquired him the status in the month of October and my CO informed me that my case is under going standard checking. However, there was no response from his end after that.
> I have 60 points, I have lodged my application from Saudi Arabia since I am working here for about 10 years.
> I will really appreciate your guidance.
> Regards


Dear I also have exactly 60 points which include 5 points from SS. It is very hard to conclude about what is going on with our applications. I think cases with higher points are prioritized in processing as well as travel history is taken into consideration(just a guess though).
Any way its better to wait , you will have your result in few days. They have to finalize our application sooner or later.:thumb:

What is your occupation and state ?


----------



## kjk

indiference said:


> you just need it from lahore and you are good to go....all the best.
> 
> Btw i am surprised, i have spend my entire childhood in multan as well and then i shifted to lahore, where my family currently is and now i am in dubai. seems like we both have the same travel history.


indiference, Thanks alot for your kind advise. 
Really interesting to see this co-incidence about the travel history.. I hope your visa is granted soon


----------



## Avatar82

Guys I have been contacted again by Team 13 today (2nd time) and they are asking me to provide the below info:

Further Education evidence:

• ALL primary and high school education history. Please provide names and full address of all education institutions studied at and the months and years of study. All time gaps must also be accounted for – any breaks in schooling (including school holidays) must be accompanied by an explanation as to how you occupied your time. Please also advise how you were financially supported during your period of schooling.

• Please bear in mind that EVERY MONTH OF EVERY YEAR must be accounted for and any gaps will necessitate requests for further information and clarification.

Anyone who has been asked similar info. from Team 13 and have provided it already than kindly help me out on this. And which form will be used to provide this info. or is it required to be done by simply replying it on email?


----------



## zakinaeem

Avatar82 said:


> Guys I have been contacted again by Team 13 today (2nd time) and they are asking me to provide the below info:
> 
> Further Education evidence:
> 
> • ALL primary and high school education history. Please provide names and full address of all education institutions studied at and the months and years of study. All time gaps must also be accounted for – any breaks in schooling (including school holidays) must be accompanied by an explanation as to how you occupied your time. Please also advise how you were financially supported during your period of schooling.
> 
> • Please bear in mind that EVERY MONTH OF EVERY YEAR must be accounted for and any gaps will necessitate requests for further information and clarification.
> 
> Anyone who has been asked similar info. from Team 13 and have provided it already than kindly help me out on this. And which form will be used to provide this info. or is it required to be done by simply replying it on email?


Ahh - me too, contacted by Team 13 and information asked is Education history (since the age of 12, onwards), Details of family members (including contact numbers, address, email addresses) and further details of the contact in Australia (I mentioned my friends' details in Form 80 before).

I too had the same confusion regarding what form to fill out, so have prepared a PDF document of my own instead and left an email to my CO to advise if thats the way to go. I will wait for my CO to confirm before I shoot it out.


----------



## n3o

Avatar82 said:


> Guys I have been contacted again by Team 13 today (2nd time) and they are asking me to provide the below info:
> 
> Further Education evidence:
> 
> • ALL primary and high school education history. Please provide names and full address of all education institutions studied at and the months and years of study. All time gaps must also be accounted for – any breaks in schooling (including school holidays) must be accompanied by an explanation as to how you occupied your time. Please also advise how you were financially supported during your period of schooling.
> 
> • Please bear in mind that EVERY MONTH OF EVERY YEAR must be accounted for and any gaps will necessitate requests for further information and clarification.
> 
> Anyone who has been asked similar info. from Team 13 and have provided it already than kindly help me out on this. And which form will be used to provide this info. or is it required to be done by simply replying it on email?



Simply reply to the email with all the required info in bullet points below the questions.


----------



## msalmank

Avatar82 said:


> Guys I have been contacted again by Team 13 today (2nd time) and they are asking me to provide the below info:
> 
> Further Education evidence:
> 
> • ALL primary and high school education history. Please provide names and full address of all education institutions studied at and the months and years of study. All time gaps must also be accounted for – any breaks in schooling (including school holidays) must be accompanied by an explanation as to how you occupied your time. Please also advise how you were financially supported during your period of schooling.
> 
> • Please bear in mind that EVERY MONTH OF EVERY YEAR must be accounted for and any gaps will necessitate requests for further information and clarification.
> 
> Anyone who has been asked similar info. from Team 13 and have provided it already than kindly help me out on this. And which form will be used to provide this info. or is it required to be done by simply replying it on email?


Reply in as much detail as you can. For instance, one member here on Expat Forums indicated that he wrote "Leisurely" to the question "how did you spend your vacations?".

That is an inappropriate answer. Just clarify how you spent your holidays mainly, like travelling, activities that you were involved in, and more. Provide as much detail without writing an entire essay... :wink:

I created a word document and created multiple parts. Previous addresses, educational history, australian contact details, etc. And at the end, I added a declaration part... I printed it out, signed it, and scanned it back in.

And then I sent that PDF back to Team 13 via email.

Regards.
Salman Khalid.


----------



## TV Buff

Looking at you guys, I'm worried I'm not being contacted by team 13 at all. Sounds to me like my application's being ignored. I don't know if it's a good thing or bad.


----------



## stariq178

Avatar82 said:


> Guys I have been contacted again by Team 13 today (2nd time) and they are asking me to provide the below info:
> 
> Further Education evidence:
> 
> • ALL primary and high school education history. Please provide names and full address of all education institutions studied at and the months and years of study. All time gaps must also be accounted for – any breaks in schooling (including school holidays) must be accompanied by an explanation as to how you occupied your time. Please also advise how you were financially supported during your period of schooling.
> 
> • Please bear in mind that EVERY MONTH OF EVERY YEAR must be accounted for and any gaps will necessitate requests for further information and clarification.
> 
> Anyone who has been asked similar info. from Team 13 and have provided it already than kindly help me out on this. And which form will be used to provide this info. or is it required to be done by simply replying it on email?


Frankly it seems like just a method of delay. Its been almost 17 Months since your CO assignment and they are asking this Info now. What had they been waiting for. I was also contacted by Team-13 in October 2012 (14 Months after CO Assignment) for Form-80 and Updated CV. Gave Form 80 for 3rd Time. And Since then 5 Months and no news. We just came under some random check in my case because of my travel and work history to 3-4 countries and may be few months breaks in between my contracts. Dont know what might be the case with you. So all we can do is hope and pray for the best.


----------



## stariq178

TV Buff said:


> Looking at you guys, I'm worried I'm not being contacted by team 13 at all. Sounds to me like my application's being ignored. I don't know if it's a good thing or bad.


Its a Good news if you are not contacted by Team-13.


----------



## opfian

TV Buff said:


> Looking at you guys, I'm worried I'm not being contacted by team 13 at all. Sounds to me like my application's being ignored. I don't know if it's a good thing or bad.



I also didnt get contacted ... but i m not worried 

I know worrying will not get me any thing


----------



## drweb

Avatar82 said:


> Guys I have been contacted again by Team 13 today (2nd time) and they are asking me to provide the below info:
> 
> Further Education evidence:
> 
> • ALL primary and high school education history. Please provide names and full address of all education institutions studied at and the months and years of study. All time gaps must also be accounted for – any breaks in schooling (including school holidays) must be accompanied by an explanation as to how you occupied your time. Please also advise how you were financially supported during your period of schooling.
> 
> • Please bear in mind that EVERY MONTH OF EVERY YEAR must be accounted for and any gaps will necessitate requests for further information and clarification.
> 
> Anyone who has been asked similar info. from Team 13 and have provided it already than kindly help me out on this. And which form will be used to provide this info. or is it required to be done by simply replying it on email?



Hello,

I have been contacted by Team 13 for the exact same information as they asked from you.

Lucky me, i have my School and college admission slips as well as other supporting documents like my school and college uniforms receipts as an evidence.

i simply scanned all these and sent it to Team 13.


----------



## asad747

opfian said:


> I also didnt get contacted ... but i m not worried
> 
> I know worrying will not get me any thing


I'm also not contacted by T13. My CO just contacted once for form80 questions. left blank in pdf printing fault. Thats the last contact in april 2013. My CO is MM from T2 Adelaide 

My friend who also applied 1 month earlier than me in Nov'12 He was contacted by T13 in Dec 2013 to re-submit form80. His CO is from T33. Till than no news for him.


Seriously, asking for this school stuff seems so strange to me. But anyways we don't have any choice but to cooperative fully with them


----------



## fmasaud84

stariq178 said:


> Frankly it seems like just a method of delay. Its been almost 17 Months since your CO assignment and they are asking this Info now. What had they been waiting for. I was also contacted by Team-13 in October 2012 (14 Months after CO Assignment) for Form-80 and Updated CV. Gave Form 80 for 3rd Time. And Since then 5 Months and no news. We just came under some random check in my case because of my travel and work history to 3-4 countries and may be few months breaks in between my contracts. Dont know what might be the case with you. So all we can do is hope and pray for the best.


After applying for visa if i travel to any other country for short visits like 5-7 days in this case do i need to update them ?


----------



## showib49

Hi all need help, One of my friend applied in January 2013 for subclass 189, He is in Saudi Arabia on business work visa. Yesterday his CO contacted him for resubmitting form 80, Health Evidence and PCC. Today he is coming back to Pakistan as he gave resign to his company one month before. Saudi Arabia do not give PCC for business work visa holders. Now what should he do? 
1- Should he provide PCC from Pakistan?
2- for Form 80 should he resubmit the same form?


----------



## kjk

Dear All,
I have another question about PCC. I got the UAE PCC from Dubai police but this is the online version and was sent to me via email. Does anyone know if this would be accepted by the case officer? Someone told me that you need to get it directly from the CID officer?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mack1982

kjk said:


> Dear All,
> I have another question about PCC. I got the UAE PCC from Dubai police but this is the online version and was sent to me via email. Does anyone know if this would be accepted by the case officer? Someone told me that you need to get it directly from the CID officer?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I live in Al Ain and got a Hard Copy of the PCC, though the validity is only 3 months.


----------



## opfian

kjk said:


> Dear All, I have another question about PCC. I got the UAE PCC from Dubai police but this is the online version and was sent to me via email. Does anyone know if this would be accepted by the case officer? Someone told me that you need to get it directly from the CID officer? Thanks in advance


Well in Abu dhabi you can either chose to apply online or appear in-person to request the same. Once your PCC is ready you need to collect it from designated police station in the form of a hard copy (keep in mind that you need to pay extra for english version). You will be required to share the scanned copy with DIBP.

I never heard of online PCC.


----------



## fadiexpart

Avatar82 said:


> Guys I have been contacted again by Team 13 today (2nd time) and they are asking me to provide the below info:
> 
> Further Education evidence:
> 
> • ALL primary and high school education history. Please provide names and full address of all education institutions studied at and the months and years of study. All time gaps must also be accounted for – any breaks in schooling (including school holidays) must be accompanied by an explanation as to how you occupied your time. Please also advise how you were financially supported during your period of schooling.
> 
> • Please bear in mind that EVERY MONTH OF EVERY YEAR must be accounted for and any gaps will necessitate requests for further information and clarification.
> 
> Anyone who has been asked similar info. from Team 13 and have provided it already than kindly help me out on this. And which form will be used to provide this info. or is it required to be done by simply replying it on email?


hmmmmm 

that is interesting and seems like something is moving in right direction. so your case is not static anymore cheer up dost.......


no contact with me by any official and i am happy as, "no news is good news" .... let them take their time, my last contact was in june 2012 to add new born baby meds.


but i am worried for my and my family meds as we did that in dec-2012. i donot know what they will do for that and when ?


----------



## stariq178

showib49 said:


> Hi all need help, One of my friend applied in January 2013 for subclass 189, He is in Saudi Arabia on business work visa. Yesterday his CO contacted him for resubmitting form 80, Health Evidence and PCC. Today he is coming back to Pakistan as he gave resign to his company one month before. Saudi Arabia do not give PCC for business work visa holders. Now what should he do?
> 1- Should he provide PCC from Pakistan?
> 2- for Form 80 should he resubmit the same form?



"If u are not in Saudi then You cannot get PCC In that case exit document and character assessment from employer is needed" 

That's what a friend of Mine did who got his grant and provided a letter from employer.


----------



## indiference

kjk said:


> Dear All,
> I have another question about PCC. I got the UAE PCC from Dubai police but this is the online version and was sent to me via email. Does anyone know if this would be accepted by the case officer? Someone told me that you need to get it directly from the CID officer?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I got it twice from dubai, its very easy, just to the dubai police head quarters near Al Mulla plaza, there is an entrance beside the emirates bank kiosk, use that entance and the PCC is provided from there itself.

As for the pnline version, if it is a scanned copy then i dont see any issue as this is how anyways it needs to be submited to aus. Aus will accept any official government document in this regard, they do not have any criteria that it should be a hard copy and not an online version.


----------



## IAA81

*Passport*

Hi guys,

I have a question which might be irrelevant to this forum but,just need to ask.

I am doing 02 jobs here, one is private (full time ) and other is government (part time). i recently got PR on the basis of my private full time job and will fly to Australia soon. I did not mention/informed to CO that i am also working in Government utility company. In my passport my profession is written as "govt officer"

1. Please tell me that "govt officer" will might be a issue at Australia airport?
2. can they ask for the reason of "govt officer" written as profession.
3. do need to justify it? if yes then what docs are needed??


Please guide.


----------



## kjk

indiference said:


> I got it twice from dubai, its very easy, just to the dubai police head quarters near Al Mulla plaza, there is an entrance beside the emirates bank kiosk, use that entance and the PCC is provided from there itself.
> 
> As for the pnline version, if it is a scanned copy then i dont see any issue as this is how anyways it needs to be submited to aus. Aus will accept any official government document in this regard, they do not have any criteria that it should be a hard copy and not an online version.


Thank you all for the response. I actually applied for it on the Dubai Police website and they sent me an sms to come to the nearest police station. I went to the police station and they checked my ID. After 15 min, the Good Conduct Certificate was sent to me via email. It says that it is issued electronically and can be verified on the Dubai Police web portal. 

I think this should be accepted by the case officer but someone said that I should apply directly from CID at Dubai police HQ ...


----------



## indiference

kjk said:


> Thank you all for the response. I actually applied for it on the Dubai Police website and they sent me an sms to come to the nearest police station. I went to the police station and they checked my ID. After 15 min, the Good Conduct Certificate was sent to me via email. It says that it is issued electronically and can be verified on the Dubai Police web portal.
> 
> I think this should be accepted by the case officer but someone said that I should apply directly from CID at Dubai police HQ ...


It will be acceptable by your CO, if they were specific to hard copies, it would have been mentioned.


----------



## AUSA

IAA81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question which might be irrelevant to this forum but,just need to ask.
> 
> I am doing 02 jobs here, one is private (full time ) and other is government (part time). i recently got PR on the basis of my private full time job and will fly to Australia soon. I did not mention/informed to CO that i am also working in Government utility company. In my passport my profession is written as "govt officer"
> 
> 1. Please tell me that "govt officer" will might be a issue at Australia airport?
> 2. can they ask for the reason of "govt officer" written as profession.
> 3. do need to justify it? if yes then what docs are needed??
> 
> 
> Please guide.


First of all Congratulations on your visa. 
now regarding your questions there will not be any question regarding ur profession as job related all questions is only required during visa process. 
airport authorities are just concerned either u have PR or not - do you have the rite to entre and live in this country - thats all .. nothing related to job or profession so be relax 
Good luck for your move


----------



## fmasaud84

What does Team13 do ? so far i have not received any email from this team. However, i have received emails in past in which they had asked for additional documents and all this communication was with Team4 only.


----------



## fmasaud84

hajan said:


> Our timeline, occupation and situation is almost is same


i have read your timeline, and yes interesting very similar .

i think we should be in touch since we have similar occupation and we may help each other in future. 

what is update from your CO ?


----------



## JBY

IAA81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question which might be irrelevant to this forum but,just need to ask.
> 
> I am doing 02 jobs here, one is private (full time ) and other is government (part time). i recently got PR on the basis of my private full time job and will fly to Australia soon. I did not mention/informed to CO that i am also working in Government utility company. In my passport my profession is written as "govt officer"
> 
> 1. Please tell me that "govt officer" will might be a issue at Australia airport?
> 2. can they ask for the reason of "govt officer" written as profession.
> 3. do need to justify it? if yes then what docs are needed??
> 
> 
> Please guide.


don't worry, i can tell you with 100% confidence that your profession on your passport DOES NOT MATTER, they won't even look at it.

There are hundreds of thousands of people with Student on their passport or generic stuff like CLERIC when they are Engineers, They know this and it is ignored.

As long as you got your PR, means they did enough check to make sure you've worked on the profession you claim, you are good to go and you are now a free man no one will bother you anymore about documents or proof


----------



## drweb

Excel sheet is not updating, if need a person for updating, then i am available.


----------



## stariq178

DIAC seems to be on Sleep Mode in March .. Hopefully they will wake up in April...


----------



## millinium_bug

hello folks,
Well, how much time nowadays DIBP is taking after medicals?
I with my family gone through medical process on 10-03-2014 and also submitted PCC.
Online portal is showing
12/03/2014 Further medical results received
12/03/2014 HIV blood test received 

But document checklist is showing
25/02/2014 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested 
25/02/2014 Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested 

Do you have any idea what is this?


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## stariq178

millinium_bug said:


> hello folks,
> Well, how much time nowadays DIBP is taking after medicals?
> I with my family gone through medical process on 10-03-2014 and also submitted PCC.
> Online portal is showing
> 12/03/2014 Further medical results received
> 12/03/2014 HIV blood test received
> 
> But document checklist is showing
> 25/02/2014 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested
> 25/02/2014 Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested
> 
> Do you have any idea what is this?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Generally 3-4 Weeks. If you don't get Grant after 4 weeks , send CO a reminder and you will get it.


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello damage jakal

My timelines are same as yours except around 15 feb 2014 I got request from team 13/CO to provide info in updated form 80 and 1221.

Till date no medical request.

Did they ask you to provide information in updated form 80 and 1221? During the security checks.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Brother Shoaib

Please include my timelines in the sheet


----------



## UTS

showib49 said:


> Hi all need help, One of my friend applied in January 2013 for subclass 189, He is in Saudi Arabia on business work visa. Yesterday his CO contacted him for resubmitting form 80, Health Evidence and PCC. Today he is coming back to Pakistan as he gave resign to his company one month before. Saudi Arabia do not give PCC for business work visa holders. Now what should he do?
> 1- Should he provide PCC from Pakistan?
> 2- for Form 80 should he resubmit the same form?


If you read through the PCC info on immi website(http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf), It says if you already left Saudi Arabia, you won't be able to get PCC. You need to provide the letter of exit from Saudi Arabia and a letter from your previous employer.


----------



## UTS

I have applied for 190 visa and have one confusion regarding PCC. I lived in Australia for more than 2 years till mid 2011. Not being in Australia for more than 2 years now, am I suppose to get PCC from Australia also?


----------



## _shel

UTS said:


> I have applied for 190 visa and have one confusion regarding PCC. I lived in Australia for more than 2 years till mid 2011. Not being in Australia for more than 2 years now, am I suppose to get PCC from Australia also?


 Yes


----------



## UTS

_shel said:


> Yes


Thanks Shel!


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to update that CO requested the medical for new born on 11 mar 2014 and we have done it today (17 mar 2014).

I hope we will get our grant by this month end. Please share your thoughts?

P.S Signature updated.

Thanks


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hello everyone
i recently got invitation for 190. i would like to include my spouse in my application. she has done is BA in english literature and has studied in english medium schools through out her educational career. 
so does she have the functional english or not?
if yes then will her BA degree along with metric and FA certificates will suffice? or do i need to provide other documents also?
help required secially from those who have included their spouse in visa application.
thanx


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello damage jakal

My timelines are same as yours except around 15 feb 2014 I got request from team 13/CO to provide info in updated form 80 and 1221.



Till date no medical request.

Did they ask you to provide information in updated form 80 and 1221? During the security checks.


----------



## fmasaud84

Hi,

I used to have an option to arrange the medical but today when i logged in the status has changed there with the below text.

any idea ?

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


----------



## stariq178

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used to have an option to arrange the medical but today when i logged in the status has changed there with the below text.
> 
> any idea ?
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


It will be helpful if you can add year to your timeline and also Visa type. If this message is seen by multiple applicants then DIAC must have change the process so that people dont Front load their Medical unless the Case Officer Asks for it.


----------



## fmasaud84

stariq178 said:


> It will be helpful if you can add year to your timeline and also Visa type. If this message is seen by multiple applicants then DIAC must have change the process so that people dont Front load their Medical unless the Case Officer Asks for it.


i have updated my timeline. 

i was planing to front load my medical since i have got the HAP ID , i think i will still do this . so everything from my side will complete and then they can take their time.


----------



## nshah

Hi All,

Can any one please share the list of documents that are required once an invitation is received as it give only 60 days to file the visa application.

Regards,
nshah


----------



## msalmank

Hi all,

This may be a stupid question, but is there any document that we (the applicant) have to upload after doing our medicals? Or is everything uploaded on our behalf by the clinic?

Regards.


----------



## stariq178

fmasaud84 said:


> i have updated my timeline.
> 
> i was planing to front load my medical since i have got the HAP ID , i think i will still do this . so everything from my side will complete and then they can take their time.


I am not sure you should do this as in your case its specifically written that your CO will advise you for the same.


----------



## stariq178

msalmank said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but is there any document that we (the applicant) have to upload after doing our medicals? Or is everything uploaded on our behalf by the clinic?
> 
> Regards.


Nothing to be done by Applicant. Clinic will upload everything.


----------



## Avatar82

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used to have an option to arrange the medical but today when i logged in the status has changed there with the below text.
> 
> any idea ?
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


I saw a similar change too when I login to my application today. Same msg is appearing as urz


----------



## Hunny1234

I applied in june 2012 175 visa, Today my agent told nevertheless I'm expecting medical request anytime as CO is checking form 80 and had a small clarification with agent today which is fine, still agent saying they're expecting my grant can't be before July 2014 as highest preferences are given to state sponsorship and other high demand 190 visas.
I'm really sick of the situation wait wait and only wait .....


----------



## Hunny1234

What I'm suspecting they are deliberately delaying the cases for professions which aren't in demand thesedays and they want the candidates to get tired, desperate and give up for non demanding professions

Any comments


----------



## stariq178

Hunny1234 said:


> What I'm suspecting they are deliberately delaying the cases for professions which aren't in demand thesedays and they want the candidates to get tired, desperate and give up for non demanding professions
> 
> Any comments


Not related with anything. As per the sheet by Shoaib Only 4 cases for 175 remaining pending including mine and they are because of individual processing not because of any relation to profession or any visa category.


----------



## Hunny1234

What is the shoaib sheet actually I'mNot aware of it
You mean 4 cases of 175 from pakistan?


----------



## Hunny1234

Based on my circumstances what do you expect when can I get medical request??


----------



## stariq178

Hunny1234 said:


> Based on my circumstances what do you expect when can I get medical request??


It depends on your travel and work history. How detailed documentation your provided. He well you filled your form 80 etc. In my case the delay is likely because of my travel (for work to 3 countries) , gaps between employments , around 6 Job changes , First time Form-80 might have not been filled very detailed etc etc. Here is the tracking sheet for Pakistanis. Generally most of the people have got grants before 18 Months of CO assignment.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Hunny1234

Ok my travel and work history in last ten years is 5 jobs and alot of traveling Europe Far East Middle East South Asia in many countries....


Well today the CO asked a question about the gap between high secondary school and university period which was clarified by the agent. 
So what do you think on med request now ?


----------



## Hunny1234

*hunny*



stariq178 said:


> It depends on your travel and work history. How detailed documentation your provided. He well you filled your form 80 etc. In my case the delay is likely because of my travel (for work to 3 countries) , gaps between employments , around 6 Job changes , First time Form-80 might have not been filled very detailed etc etc. Here is the tracking sheet for Pakistanis. Generally most of the people have got grants before 18 Months of CO assignment.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0





Is my case priority processing 4 or 5, since when I applied in june 2012 175 visa my occupation was in demand and on SOL???


----------



## Hunny1234

*hunny*



Hunny1234 said:


> Is my case priority processing 4 or 5, since when I applied in june 2012 175 visa my occupation was in demand and on SOL???




hello shoaib

please note down my form 80 dates:-

date1: 2012-sep-20
date2: 2014-feb-16

application date: 29 june 2012, visa 175, CO allocated 14 sep 2012, no med/pcc till now


----------



## Mani2k

Hunny1234 said:


> What I'm suspecting they are deliberately delaying the cases for professions which aren't in demand thesedays and they want the candidates to get tired, desperate and give up for non demanding professions Any comments


I second this opinon...


----------



## expat-malik

Hi guys..

Please check my details as follows:

Mech Engr (233512) | EA +ive: 23-Jan-2014 | EOI Submitted(189): (65p) 02-Feb-2014 | EOI Invite: 10-Feb-2014 | Application Submit, Fee Paid & Docs Upload (Except PCC/Med) : 24-Feb-2014 | CO Allocation: 18-Mar-2014 |

The CO assigned is FB from Team2 Adelaide.

I had front-loaded almost all documents except Medical & PCC. However, today when CO was assigned, he has sent a request for the following documents (or evidence of progress) to be provided within 28 days:

- Form 1221 - Additional info
- Resume
- Health
- PCC

Now, I know that all of the applicants from Pakistan for 189 that I have seen (on this forum and otherwise) go through extensive security checks (12months+) , which renders the PCC & health submissions invalid and they need to be re-done after security checks are completed.
Now, I am in NO RUSH and am not interested in wasting time & money on something that has a 99.9% chance of being invalid.

HOWEVER, I have recently noticed that the standard processing times (on which 75% of applicants are processed) on the DIBP website for 189 have been changed from 12 months to 3 months. Could this be a reason why the CO has asked for the Med/PCC?

Coming to my question:
What do the seniors advice I do?

1. Go ahead with Health & PCC and take a chance, knowing full well that there is barrage of patiently waiting 189ers from pak still in the queue
OR
2. Write to CO and ask him considering the usual security checks in place for Pakistani applicants, should I go ahead with the health & PCC?


----------



## opfian

expat-malik said:


> Hi guys.. Please check my details as follows: Mech Engr (233512) | EA +ive: 23-Jan-2014 | EOI Submitted(189): (65p) 02-Feb-2014 | EOI Invite: 10-Feb-2014 | Application Submit, Fee Paid & Docs Upload (Except PCC/Med) : 24-Feb-2014 | CO Allocation: 18-Mar-2014 | The CO assigned is FB from Team2 Adelaide. I had front-loaded almost all documents except Medical & PCC. However, today when CO was assigned, he has sent a request for the following documents (or evidence of progress) to be provided within 28 days: - Form 1221 - Additional info - Resume - Health - PCC Now, I know that all of the applicants from Pakistan for 189 that I have seen (on this forum and otherwise) go through extensive security checks (12months+) , which renders the PCC & health submissions invalid and they need to be re-done after security checks are completed. Now, I am in NO RUSH and am not interested in wasting time & money on something that has a 99.9% chance of being invalid. HOWEVER, I have recently noticed that the standard processing times (on which 75% of applicants are processed) on the DIBP website for 189 have been changed from 12 months to 3 months. Could this be a reason why the CO has asked for the Med/PCC? Coming to my question: What do the seniors advice I do? 1. Go ahead with Health & PCC and take a chance, knowing full well that there is barrage of patiently waiting 189ers from pak still in the queue OR 2. Write to CO and ask him considering the usual security checks in place for Pakistani applicants, should I go ahead with the health & PCC?


I think u shud stick to CO advise


----------



## Rizwan125

expat-malik said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Please check my details as follows:
> 
> Mech Engr (233512) | EA +ive: 23-Jan-2014 | EOI Submitted(189): (65p) 02-Feb-2014 | EOI Invite: 10-Feb-2014 | Application Submit, Fee Paid & Docs Upload (Except PCC/Med) : 24-Feb-2014 | CO Allocation: 18-Mar-2014 |
> 
> The CO assigned is FB from Team2 Adelaide.
> 
> I had front-loaded almost all documents except Medical & PCC. However, today when CO was assigned, he has sent a request for the following documents (or evidence of progress) to be provided within 28 days:
> 
> - Form 1221 - Additional info
> - Resume
> - Health
> - PCC
> 
> Now, I know that all of the applicants from Pakistan for 189 that I have seen (on this forum and otherwise) go through extensive security checks (12months+) , which renders the PCC & health submissions invalid and they need to be re-done after security checks are completed.
> Now, I am in NO RUSH and am not interested in wasting time & money on something that has a 99.9% chance of being invalid.
> 
> HOWEVER, I have recently noticed that the standard processing times (on which 75% of applicants are processed) on the DIBP website for 189 have been changed from 12 months to 3 months. Could this be a reason why the CO has asked for the Med/PCC?
> 
> Coming to my question:
> What do the seniors advice I do?
> 
> 1. Go ahead with Health & PCC and take a chance, knowing full well that there is barrage of patiently waiting 189ers from pak still in the queue
> OR
> 2. Write to CO and ask him considering the usual security checks in place for Pakistani applicants, should I go ahead with the health & PCC?


Dear Raza as per DIBP only 75% 189 applicants are processed within 3 months...and i am sure pakistani,s fall in remaining 25 percent..

U must submit resume and form 80 as well as as form 1221..

Regards


----------



## msalmank

Given that the CO requested these documents from you, I would advise to go ahead with them immediately. It is my opinion to provide any and all information to the CO when requested to keep things rolling. Additionally, PCC doesn't cost anything and medicals cost only RS. 5500 per person, which is not too high in case medicals are expired and requested again...

I applied on 14 Feb and had uploaded everything at the time. I did my medical and PCC before the CO got allocated... I haven't been contacted by the CO yet and only Team 13 which requested some additional information. I believe the CO hasn't contacted me yet coz everything is front loaded thus leaving no room for additional docs to be requested.

And yes... I would also like to believe that they are rushing the cases now. Call that wishful thinking, but why delay anything from your end on the chance that your application may actually be processed quicker?

Good luck!!

Regards.



expat-malik said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Please check my details as follows:
> 
> Mech Engr (233512) | EA +ive: 23-Jan-2014 | EOI Submitted(189): (65p) 02-Feb-2014 | EOI Invite: 10-Feb-2014 | Application Submit, Fee Paid & Docs Upload (Except PCC/Med) : 24-Feb-2014 | CO Allocation: 18-Mar-2014 |
> 
> The CO assigned is FB from Team2 Adelaide.
> 
> I had front-loaded almost all documents except Medical & PCC. However, today when CO was assigned, he has sent a request for the following documents (or evidence of progress) to be provided within 28 days:
> 
> - Form 1221 - Additional info
> - Resume
> - Health
> - PCC
> 
> Now, I know that all of the applicants from Pakistan for 189 that I have seen (on this forum and otherwise) go through extensive security checks (12months+) , which renders the PCC & health submissions invalid and they need to be re-done after security checks are completed.
> Now, I am in NO RUSH and am not interested in wasting time & money on something that has a 99.9% chance of being invalid.
> 
> HOWEVER, I have recently noticed that the standard processing times (on which 75% of applicants are processed) on the DIBP website for 189 have been changed from 12 months to 3 months. Could this be a reason why the CO has asked for the Med/PCC?
> 
> Coming to my question:
> What do the seniors advice I do?
> 
> 1. Go ahead with Health & PCC and take a chance, knowing full well that there is barrage of patiently waiting 189ers from pak still in the queue
> OR
> 2. Write to CO and ask him considering the usual security checks in place for Pakistani applicants, should I go ahead with the health & PCC?


----------



## expat-malik

Thanks for your opinion. 

Well, I understand your point. Two things that cause me doubt.

One, even if they rush cases, I honestly do not think they will be able to clear the backlog and give out grants even in the next 6-7 months to people who applied in start of 2014. That would leave only 5 months for initial entry which, I feel is very less for such a big permanent move.

Two, I am currently employed in Saudi and I would need to get PCC from Pak & Saudi. Its not a walk in the park getting ANYTHING done in Saudi, let alone a PCC for a non-arabic speaking 'Pakistani' expat. (sorry for the rant!) 
And Health assessments from Saudi are also not as cheap as PKR 5500 per head (we are a family of 3).


Thoughts?





msalmank said:


> Given that the CO requested these documents from you, I would advise to go ahead with them immediately. It is my opinion to provide any and all information to the CO when requested to keep things rolling. Additionally, PCC doesn't cost anything and medicals cost only RS. 5500 per person, which is not too high in case medicals are expired and requested again...
> 
> I applied on 14 Feb and had uploaded everything at the time. I did my medical and PCC before the CO got allocated... I haven't been contacted by the CO yet and only Team 13 which requested some additional information. I believe the CO hasn't contacted me yet coz everything is front loaded thus leaving no room for additional docs to be requested.
> 
> And yes... I would also like to believe that they are rushing the cases now. Call that wishful thinking, but why delay anything from your end on the chance that your application may actually be processed quicker?
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Regards.


----------



## opfian

Emailed my CO to share HAP ID ... Lets see wt do i get out of it


----------



## msalmank

Ahhh! I feel you. My brother is in Riyadh and thus I am not a stranger to the medical expenses there and moreover am familiar with the problems non-Arabic speaking individuals can face.

You may want to check the validity of the PCC check in Saudi first, some countries issue a PCC that expires after 6 months or more unlike Pakistan's 3 months validity.

As for Medicals, this would pretty much come down to how comfortable and optimistic you feel about your application. Given that you are not front-loading these documents but will actually be applying for these as per CO's request, I would say to go ahead with both items now. Going back to the CO to inquire about possible delays will not help as they won't indicate specific timelines for anyone.

Keep in mind that we've seen various grants for people who applied within this year over those that have been waiting since over a year as well. Albeit very few Pakistani cases...

In a nutshell, I would go for it given that the CO has requested this information. But you eventually have to do what makes you comfortable. After all, it is your application... 

Regards.



expat-malik said:


> Thanks for your opinion.
> 
> Well, I understand your point. Two things that cause me doubt.
> 
> One, even if they rush cases, I honestly do not think they will be able to clear the backlog and give out grants even in the next 6-7 months to people who applied in start of 2014. That would leave only 5 months for initial entry which, I feel is very less for such a big permanent move.
> 
> Two, I am currently employed in Saudi and I would need to get PCC from Pak & Saudi. Its not a walk in the park getting ANYTHING done in Saudi, let alone a PCC for a non-arabic speaking 'Pakistani' expat. (sorry for the rant!)
> And Health assessments from Saudi are also not as cheap as PKR 5500 per head (we are a family of 3).
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## expat-malik

Thanks a lot for the advice.

The reason why I applied for 189, was that I am in no RUSH. Infact, I would prefer that my case takes atleast 1.5-2 years!  
There are some milestones professionally and personally that I would want to get over with and then make the big move. 

So, I am going to request the CO to allow the submission of Meds & PCC till after security checks are completed.

Lets see what he says..!


Appreciate your help though! 




msalmank said:


> Ahhh! I feel you. My brother is in Riyadh and thus I am not a stranger to the medical expenses there and moreover am familiar with the problems non-Arabic speaking individuals can face.
> 
> You may want to check the validity of the PCC check in Saudi first, some countries issue a PCC that expires after 6 months or more unlike Pakistan's 3 months validity.
> 
> As for Medicals, this would pretty much come down to how comfortable and optimistic you feel about your application. Given that you are not front-loading these documents but will actually be applying for these as per CO's request, I would say to go ahead with both items now. Going back to the CO to inquire about possible delays will not help as they won't indicate specific timelines for anyone.
> 
> Keep in mind that we've seen various grants for people who applied within this year over those that have been waiting since over a year as well. Albeit very few Pakistani cases...
> 
> In a nutshell, I would go for it given that the CO has requested this information. But you eventually have to do what makes you comfortable. After all, it is your application...
> 
> Regards.


----------



## fmasaud84

expat-malik said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice.
> 
> The reason why I applied for 189, was that I am in no RUSH. Infact, I would prefer that my case takes atleast 1.5-2 years!
> There are some milestones professionally and personally that I would want to get over with and then make the big move.
> 
> So, I am going to request the CO to allow the submission of Meds & PCC till after security checks are completed.
> 
> Lets see what he says..!
> 
> Appreciate your help though!


Just wanted to comment that after reading your posts i can tell that you have worked for your IELTS =)


----------



## Hunny1234

Dears what do we mean by second request for form 80??
my first form 80 request was in sep 2012 and second in 15 feb 2014.


----------



## opfian

Hunny1234 said:


> Dears what do we mean by second request for form 80??
> my first form 80 request was in sep 2012 and second in 15 feb 2014.


please add ur timeline in signature


----------



## saqibaliali

Opinion is required from people who have successful completed their immigration process.

My Place of Birth is written different at different documents.I just wants to know if It can create any problem at later stage.I was born in a village that is at outskirts of two different cities.
1.My Birth Certificate has a different but original place of birth.
2.My Passport mentioning the adjacent city as my place of birth.
3.My National identity card does not mention my place of birth but in their internal database they have mentioned my current city of residence as my place of birth.


Do Immigration department takes such contradiction seriously?
It a bid hassle to go and get these documents corrected.I can say that my birth certificate has lost.My passport is mentioning my right place of birth.But in that case, do they have tools and do they bother to get things attested from national identity card issuing authority?


----------



## akashif

Hello group members,

I need a word of advise with my case. I submitted my EOI on 15th March for both 189 & 190 Visas. Today I received an invitation from Queensland for State Nomination. For this, the documents/information has to be submitted by 1st of April. On the other hand, the next round of invites for 189 is on 24th March. If I wait to see the results till 24th that whether I get an invitation or not for 189, it will not give me sufficient time to prepare & submit the Queensland application.

Can anyone advise, what should I be doing at this point?

Regards,
Ali


----------



## msalmank

If I'm not mistaken, once you get an invite from either a State or on your 189 application, your EOI is automatically locked. In my case, I got 189 before I could get a response from the State of Victoria and was notified that my EOI is now locked till I decide to proceed or wait out till the expiration of my invitation.

What this means is that you get an invite only once. If you provided your EOI application number to Queensland, then they would have automatically locked your EOI and thus you won't be able to get an invitation for 189 now. You can either proceed with the 190 application, or wait for the Queensland invitation to expire to have your EOI unlocked again. (Obviously your application will be skipped from the 189 invitation rounds on the 24th)

Besides... given the statistics, you have better chances of a quicker grant with a 190 application than with 189.

Regards.



akashif said:


> Hello group members,
> 
> I need a word of advise with my case. I submitted my EOI on 15th March for both 189 & 190 Visas. Today I received an invitation from Queensland for State Nomination. For this, the documents/information has to be submitted by 1st of April. On the other hand, the next round of invites for 189 is on 24th March. If I wait to see the results till 24th that whether I get an invitation or not for 189, it will not give me sufficient time to prepare & submit the Queensland application.
> 
> Can anyone advise, what should I be doing at this point?
> 
> Regards,
> Ali


----------



## Hunny1234

What is the difference in security checks for 175 visa and 189 visa ?? I mean does it take some amount of time ? Like 18 months etc..


----------



## hellonloose

Leave aside Immigration department, shouldn't you take this contradiction seriously? 

If Birth Certificate has your correct place of birth then I don't see any reason that your CNIC or Passport should have any different. The only reason could be if your village was reassigned to another tehsil or district. But even then your CNIC and Passport should have the same place of birth. 

My suggestion would be to spend some time and money to correct the contradiction. CNIC and Passport are very easy to get corrected specially as your Birth Certificate is in order. I would also suggest against misleading or lying just to avoid the hassle of getting your documents in order. 




saqibaliali said:


> Opinion is required from people who have successful completed their immigration process.
> 
> My Place of Birth is written different at different documents.I just wants to know if It can create any problem at later stage.I was born in a village that is at outskirts of two different cities.
> 1.My Birth Certificate has a different but original place of birth.
> 2.My Passport mentioning the adjacent city as my place of birth.
> 3.My National identity card does not mention my place of birth but in their internal database they have mentioned my current city of residence as my place of birth.
> 
> 
> Do Immigration department takes such contradiction seriously?
> It a bid hassle to go and get these documents corrected.I can say that my birth certificate has lost.My passport is mentioning my right place of birth.But in that case, do they have tools and do they bother to get things attested from national identity card issuing authority?


----------



## opfian

hellonloose said:


> Leave aside Immigration department, shouldn't you take this contradiction seriously? If Birth Certificate has your correct place of birth then I don't see any reason that your CNIC or Passport should have any different. The only reason could be if your village was reassigned to another tehsil or district. But even then your CNIC and Passport should have the same place of birth. My suggestion would be to spend some time and money to correct the contradiction. CNIC and Passport are very easy to get corrected specially as your Birth Certificate is in order. I would also suggest against misleading or lying just to avoid the hassle of getting your documents in order.


I second this


----------



## Aayan

*v.app(189) Applied in May 2013*

Hi,
189 visa applied in May 2013 but still no Pcc and Med call recive in btw 2 tym team13 contactedd for additional doc and information that was asked in Nov 2013 after that til now no . . . Updates can any body advise that my application is now in external check or what would be the reson of delay.... Might pak apps take more tym ....? pls advise


----------



## opfian

Aayan said:


> Hi, 189 visa applied in May 2013 but still no Pcc and Med call recive in btw 2 tym team13 contactedd for additional doc and information that was asked in Nov 2013 after that til now no . . . Updates can any body advise that my application is now in external check or what would be the reson of delay.... Might pak apps take more tym ....? pls advise


189 Applicants from 2012 are also still waiting. You can get an idea regarding delay being faced by this category.

Kindly add your timeline in signature


----------



## registerme

Aayan said:


> Hi,
> 189 visa applied in May 2013 but still no Pcc and Med call recive in btw 2 tym team13 contactedd for additional doc and information that was asked in Nov 2013 after that til now no . . . Updates can any body advise that my application is now in external check or what would be the reson of delay.... Might pak apps take more tym ....? pls advise


I am also May 2013 applicant. Contacted by team 13 twice and last time they contacted me on 18th of Nov. 

Btw, which team your CO belongs to?


----------



## Aayan

My Co is from team2 Adelade co initial is MD.... Whats your CO details...?


----------



## Aayan

My case officer is from team2 Adelade co initial is MD.... Whats your CO details......?


----------



## registerme

Aayan said:


> My case officer is from team2 Adelade co initial is MD.... Whats your CO details......?


I dont know my team or CO yet... I front loaded all my documents and got emails only from team 13 for form 80, form 1221 and CV. 

I tried calling DIAC but its always busy and they put me on hold.


----------



## MASAD

akashif said:


> Hello group members,
> 
> I need a word of advise with my case. I submitted my EOI on 15th March for both 189 & 190 Visas. Today I received an invitation from Queensland for State Nomination. For this, the documents/information has to be submitted by 1st of April. On the other hand, the next round of invites for 189 is on 24th March. If I wait to see the results till 24th that whether I get an invitation or not for 189, it will not give me sufficient time to prepare & submit the Queensland application.
> 
> Can anyone advise, what should I be doing at this point?
> 
> Regards,
> Ali


Can you share what documents Queensland require for proof of funds?
Thanks


----------



## stariq178

opfian said:


> 189 Applicants from 2012 are also still waiting. You can get an idea regarding delay being faced by this category.
> 
> Kindly add your timeline in signature


From 24th March your 18 Months start so i hope you should get Good news within 30 Days from that , unless there is significant shift in policy for Pakistani Applicants.


----------



## opfian

stariq178 said:


> From 24th March your 18 Months start so i hope you should get Good news within 30 Days from that , unless there is significant shift in policy for Pakistani Applicants.



Wo kehtay hein na k ... App k muon mei ghee shakar!!


----------



## akashif

Hi MASAD,

I'm not sure yet as I haven't proceeded with my application for Queensland. You can get more information from Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland

Br 



MASAD said:


> Can you share what documents Queensland require for proof of funds?
> Thanks


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Anybody have any idea how we can pay visa fee in Pakistan? Need to pay AUD 7040 and don't have the credit card limit


----------



## msalmank

ahmedkhoja said:


> Anybody have any idea how we can pay visa fee in Pakistan? Need to pay AUD 7040 and don't have the credit card limit


No card from Pakistan or bank from Pakistan can process that amount for you. The only solution is to contact anyone that you know abroad who may have an international bank's card and have them process the transaction for you.

Regards.


----------



## expat-malik

Received the below response from my CO:

"As per your request, I will request the outstanding documents (character and health) as we get closer to finalising your application."






expat-malik said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice. The reason why I applied for 189, was that I am in no RUSH. Infact, I would prefer that my case takes atleast 1.5-2 years!   There are some milestones professionally and personally that I would want to get over with and then make the big move. So, I am going to request the CO to allow the submission of Meds & PCC till after security checks are completed. Lets see what he says..! Appreciate your help though!


----------



## ahmedkhoja

msalmank said:


> No card from Pakistan or bank from Pakistan can process that amount for you. The only solution is to contact anyone that you know abroad who may have an international bank's card and have them process the transaction for you.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks. 

Is it possible to break payment as in pay one instalment, settle the card liability with bank and then pay next instalment?


----------



## millinium_bug

Dear Folks,
I have done medicals on 10-03-2014 and results uploaded on 12-03-2014. IOM told me that medicals of my whole family seems to be OK.

Today i got email from CO through my agent. And in that email CO told us, our medicals are refereed to MOC. Is it normal for Pakistani applicant to be refereed to MOC? How much time MOC normally taking nowadays to clear medicals? I don't know how long more i will have to wait to see my grant letter 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## syeralia

registerme said:


> I am also May 2013 applicant. Contacted by team 13 twice and last time they contacted me on 18th of Nov.
> 
> Btw, which team your CO belongs to?


Me also from may 2013 not call from team 13 yet from here last email waz from team 2 for form 80 in june


----------



## ahmedkhoja

ahmedkhoja said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is it possible to break payment as in pay one instalment, settle the card liability with bank and then pay next instalment?


Anyone???


----------



## Mani2k

ahmedkhoja said:


> Anyone???


You better arrange someone out of Pakistan who have such limit.


----------



## Avatar82

ahmedkhoja said:


> Anyone???


Yes I would second Mani2k..when I was submitting my fees I tried to find some other way but in the end asked my relative abroad to do so for me


----------



## indiference

ahmedkhoja said:


> Anyone???


The best and most easiest way is to get it from someone outside the country as others are suggesting, however check with you bank, if you have a visa debit card, upon special approval from bank maybe they would allow this as a single transaction. I suggest to go to your bank and talk to them, am sure they will give you a solution.


----------



## opfian

ahmedkhoja said:


> Thanks. Is it possible to break payment as in pay one instalment, settle the card liability with bank and then pay next instalment?


U r required to make single payment


----------



## millinium_bug

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Folks,
> I have done medicals on 10-03-2014 and results uploaded on 12-03-2014. IOM told me that medicals of my whole family seems to be OK.
> 
> Today i got email from CO through my agent. And in that email CO told us, our medicals are refereed to MOC. Is it normal for Pakistani applicant to be refereed to MOC? How much time MOC normally taking nowadays to clear medicals? I don't know how long more i will have to wait to see my grant letter
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Anyone please?

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Hunny1234

After second form 80/1221 request in feb 2014, Today team 13 asked me to provide the employment and education details again and asked to mention any unemployment periods and how I spent that time and how I could support myself financially ?

This my agent told is to provide more detailed information.

Anybody experienced so? And how far is my medical request now - an estimation?


----------



## stariq178

Hunny1234 said:


> After second form 80/1221 request in feb 2014, Today team 13 asked me to provide the employment and education details again and asked to mention any unemployment periods and how I spent that time and how I could support myself financially ?
> 
> This my agent told is to provide more detailed information.
> 
> Anybody experienced so? And how far is my medical request now - an estimation?


Not to disappoint you or anything. But same kind of Information was asked from me by Team-13 in October 2013 And its almost 6 Months and Still No news. I hope its different in your case but i would say keep at least 3-4 Months in your mind. And i understand its very frustrating but we have no choice.


----------



## twister292

millinium_bug said:


> Anyone please?
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Almost all medicals get referred to MOC...MOC is "Medical Operations Centre", where doctors from Medibank Australia verify and cross-check the results sent by IOM.


----------



## twister292

ahmedkhoja said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is it possible to break payment as in pay one instalment, settle the card liability with bank and then pay next instalment?


No.

You need to pay it in one go.


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello stariq

My agent says expect nothing before July 2014.


----------



## UTS

I am trying to get PCC from Pakistan where I have been told to send an official consulate letter from KSA where I am residing. Additionally, district police office showed another similar case which they processed in 3 months  Anyone else experiencing the same? 
Is it possible to get PCC from H-11 ISB police headquarter where my residential address is not in ISB/RWP??


----------



## millinium_bug

twister292 said:


> Almost all medicals get referred to MOC...MOC is "Medical Operations Centre", where doctors from Medibank Australia verify and cross-check the results sent by IOM.


Thanks ..... How much time they required to clear it?


----------



## twister292

millinium_bug said:


> Thanks ..... How much time they required to clear it?


It depends from case to case. My medicals were done directly by MediBank Australia, so they were cleared by Medibank Melbourne instead of MOC Central.

You could be looking at a few weeks (4-8 weeks seems to be the norm), but there's no fixed service charters published by Medibank for these.


----------



## Hunny1234

Guys can anybody let me know if I need to provide the education history for all applicants in my application or only principle applicant ??


----------



## saqibaliali

Is there anyone in this forum who got his birth certificate from Sahiwal or Khanewal?


----------



## saqibaliali

Which link or institution is recommended for documents translation of urdu documents?
and how much its costs?
and which documents to be sent to those translator?


----------



## hellonloose

I am not sure which city you live in, however you can visit your city's local courts and can find registered translators who would translate and notarise the documents as necessary. 

Costs usually vary due to length of documents but should be reasonable. I got my son's birth certificate (from Nadra) translated and notarised in Rs. 500 in Islamabad.

You need to get translated all documents that are in any language other than English. Instead of worrying about what documents you need to get translated, better make a list of documents that you *need* to submit and then see if any of those need to be translated. Usual list may include:
1. Birth Certificate(s). 
2. CNIC(s)
3. Any Mark Sheet or Degree (Sanad) that is not in English. 
4. Marriage Certificate (if not in English)
5. Any non-English foreign qualification Documents/Certificates.
6. Any experience certificates that are not in English. 




saqibaliali said:


> Which link or institution is recommended for documents translation of urdu documents?
> and how much its costs?
> and which documents to be sent to those translator?


----------



## Aayan

Good Day , 
I hav applied my 189 visa on may 2013 and form 80 and 1221 al submitted now in Jan-14 my wife UAE residence visa renew shall i need to infrom my co about my wife UAE visa renewal & send the new visa copy... Or its no need to informed so pls advice what step i hav to take ...
BR,


----------



## ahmed84

Aayan said:


> Good Day ,
> I hav applied my 189 visa on may 2013 and form 80 and 1221 al submitted now in Jan-14 my wife UAE residence visa renew shall i need to infrom my co about my wife UAE visa renewal & send the new visa copy... Or its no need to informed so pls advice what step i hav to take ...
> BR,


no need.


----------



## saqibaliali

hellonloose said:


> I am not sure which city you live in, however you can visit your city's local courts and can find registered translators who would translate and notarise the documents as necessary.
> 
> Costs usually vary due to length of documents but should be reasonable. I got my son's birth certificate (from Nadra) translated and notarised in Rs. 500 in Islamabad.
> 
> You need to get translated all documents that are in any language other than English. Instead of worrying about what documents you need to get translated, better make a list of documents that you *need* to submit and then see if any of those need to be translated. Usual list may include:
> 1. Birth Certificate(s).
> 2. CNIC(s)
> 3. Any Mark Sheet or Degree (Sanad) that is not in English.
> 4. Marriage Certificate (if not in English)
> 5. Any non-English foreign qualification Documents/Certificates.
> 6. Any experience certificates that are not in English.




I have translator in my city and they do this job at very low cost.But as per my understanding, we are allowed to get translations from australian authorized translators only which cost much aroun 40 dollar per document
This is the website of accepted translators.
http://www.naati.com.au/


Can any experienced person confirm that translators of NAATI ONLY are acceptable and e are not allowed to get tranlation from others?


----------



## indiference

saqibaliali said:


> I have translator in my city and they do this job at very low cost.But as per my understanding, we are allowed to get translations from australian authorized translators only which cost much aroun 40 dollar per document
> This is the website of accepted translators.
> Enter or find a Translator or Interpreter
> 
> 
> Can any experienced person confirm that translators of NAATI ONLY are acceptable and e are not allowed to get tranlation from others?


Hello, there is no rule as such that the translation is to done only through NAATI, i got my marriage certificates translated from local translators in dubai, what matters is that they are attested and the tranaslation is done by legal authroized translators.


----------



## opfian

indiference said:


> Hello, there is no rule as such that the translation is to done only through NAATI, i got my marriage certificates translated from local translators in dubai, what matters is that they are attested and the tranaslation is done by legal authroized translators.


Dont forget to add contact details of translator which can include a business card


----------



## immi_aus

Experts let me know one thing.

My friend applied for ACS assessment as Network Analyst intended to get statesponsorship from western australia as it exists in western australia list.

But he came to know that Network analyst is schedule 2 occupation and require job offer.

Can he request to ACS to change his intended occupation to Computer Network Engineer as his ACS application is in progress?

Looking for your expert advice.


----------



## ahad

I emailed to mailbox of my team31 but in automated system reply the first line had following line .. does that mean they wont reply from now on ??? I have logged my application since 9 months or above for 189
*
Please be advised this mailbox is no longer being used to communicate with case officers about allocated GSM applications*


----------



## saqibaliali

indiference said:


> Hello, there is no rule as such that the translation is to done only through NAATI, i got my marriage certificates translated from local translators in dubai, what matters is that they are attested and the tranaslation is done by legal authroized translators.


Thanks for the reply.

But how to confirm that the translator is legaly authorized?I have one tranlation by a local and the tranlation has a stamp on it.But How I can confirm he is legaly authorized.
Thanks for the help


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

I can see our Pakistani brother are not adding timeline in their signature.

Please update I would like to create full list from 2012.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## samy25

Dear All
i need your urgent help regarding ACT sponsorship requirement for limited occupation. please guide me that how to show the advertisements of job while i am in pakistan. ? they do not accept web links. please read the following and guide me.

"	Personal research into recent advertised positions relevant to the nominated occupation (a minimum of 5 vacancies and not more than 8). You must provide:
•	a copy of the full advertisement. It is essential that the date of the advertisement as well as the location where the job is offered is displayed. Web links alone are not acceptable and, if provided, could result in the criterion not being met. 
•	an employment statement: you must explain how your qualifications, knowledge, and experience relate to and meet the requirements of each of the job advertisements. 
	Please note:
•	the job advertisements must be relevant to the nominated occupation e.g. Manager occupations: managerial positions must be provided. You should not include assistant, representative, support or junior positions. 
•	employment opportunities requiring Australian citizenship and/or an Australian Security clearance will not be accepted as evidence of employability. If you supply a vacancy directly or indirectly related to working with the Australian (Federal) Government, the onus is on you to demonstrate that Australian citizenship is not required.
"

please guide

samy


----------



## RazaF

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ct-canberra-state-sponsorship-applicants.html


samy25 said:


> Dear All
> i need your urgent help regarding ACT sponsorship requirement for limited occupation. please guide me that how to show the advertisements of job while i am in pakistan. ? they do not accept web links. please read the following and guide me.
> 
> "	Personal research into recent advertised positions relevant to the nominated occupation (a minimum of 5 vacancies and not more than 8). You must provide:
> •	a copy of the full advertisement. It is essential that the date of the advertisement as well as the location where the job is offered is displayed. Web links alone are not acceptable and, if provided, could result in the criterion not being met.
> •	an employment statement: you must explain how your qualifications, knowledge, and experience relate to and meet the requirements of each of the job advertisements.
> 	Please note:
> •	the job advertisements must be relevant to the nominated occupation e.g. Manager occupations: managerial positions must be provided. You should not include assistant, representative, support or junior positions.
> •	employment opportunities requiring Australian citizenship and/or an Australian Security clearance will not be accepted as evidence of employability. If you supply a vacancy directly or indirectly related to working with the Australian (Federal) Government, the onus is on you to demonstrate that Australian citizenship is not required.
> "
> 
> please guide
> 
> samy


you can find answers to your querry on the following thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/128532-act-canberra-state-sponsorship-applicants.html


----------



## twister292

ahad said:


> I emailed to mailbox of my team31 but in automated system reply the first line had following line .. does that mean they wont reply from now on ??? I have logged my application since 9 months or above for 189
> *
> Please be advised this mailbox is no longer being used to communicate with case officers about allocated GSM applications*


That's correct. You would need to lodge a query through your SkillSelect portal I think.

PS I'm not too sure about what follows, but the text in bold certainly means it's an unattended mailbox. Applicants who have applied using SkillSelect can shed more light on this perhaps.


----------



## twister292

indiference said:


> Hello, there is no rule as such that the translation is to done only through NAATI, i got my marriage certificates translated from local translators in dubai, what matters is that they are attested and the tranaslation is done by legal authroized translators.


That's correct. My birth certificate was translated by a local official translator, and attested my Ministry of Foreign Affairs. It was accepted just fine.


----------



## saqibaliali

saqibaliali said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> But how to confirm that the translator is legaly authorized?I have one tranlation by a local and the tranlation has a stamp on it.But How I can confirm he is legaly authorized.
> Thanks for the help



Dear Friend,
I called the translator and I asked if he is legaly authorized to do translation.He told me that no legal authorization is required for this process.Any person even sitting on foot path can do this thing.I am registered with my NTN.
He has provided me the translation on his official letter head with his stamp clearly stating his calling number and address.
Can anyone experienced please confirm that this meet the requirements ? 
If you wants to see the document, I can share via email.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## drweb

Dear All,

can anyone temme that who is updating pakistani appicants spreadsheet ?


Regards,
Zeeshan Saeed.


----------



## indiference

immi_aus said:


> Experts let me know one thing.
> 
> My friend applied for ACS assessment as Network Analyst intended to get statesponsorship from western australia as it exists in western australia list.
> 
> But he came to know that Network analyst is schedule 2 occupation and require job offer.
> 
> Can he request to ACS to change his intended occupation to Computer Network Engineer as his ACS application is in progress?
> 
> Looking for your expert advice.


Hello,if i recall correctly, they wont accept changing of title since before the payment for assessment they had a clause mentioned i guess. But what i would suggest is to immidately shoot them an email requesting for this change, worst case scenario would be a rejected but its worth taking the chance, dont waste days else for sure they would reject it.


----------



## darian21

Please see below my signature. 

I still haven't heard from the Co for Medicals or PCC

Although i have sent all documents to CO, do you thing it is necessary to upload the same on immiAccount. if yes, then how to upload email communication (in text) ??? i'm confused. Pleas help.


----------



## RazaF

*PCC & Meds for 189 applicant*

hi,

Can someone please suggest whether it is advisable to front load PCC and Meds with 189 applicantion lodge from pakistan? as I have seen that Pakistani 189 applicants have to wait longer than other international applicants. Will the CO ask again for meds and PCC in case of longer waits at later stage?


----------



## hellonloose

Many applicants from late 2012 and early 2013 have not yet received Medical/PCC calls, so it seems you would have to wait a bit longer. Keep in mind a window of 12 -18 months since visa lodgement. 

As for documents, my suggestion would be to upload to ImmiAccount any 'document' (forms, supporting documents etc) that you may have emailed but do not upload any email text. 



darian21 said:


> Please see below my signature.
> 
> I still haven't heard from the Co for Medicals or PCC
> 
> Although i have sent all documents to CO, do you thing it is necessary to upload the same on immiAccount. if yes, then how to upload email communication (in text) ??? i'm confused. Pleas help.


----------



## hellonloose

You have rightly noticed that Pakistani 189 applications are taking longer than other international applications. Medical and PCC, both have validities and also are used to determine your final date of entry into Australia. 

Some people have FL medicals, some wait a few months (6-12) before submitting them whereas some of them wait for CO's request. 

I would suggest NOT to front load. Wait and see if there is any progress in 189 processing for Pakistani applicants and only go for medical when you feel your case is nearing finalisation. 



RazaF said:


> hi,
> 
> Can someone please suggest whether it is advisable to front load PCC and Meds with 189 applicantion lodge from pakistan? as I have seen that Pakistani 189 applicants have to wait longer than other international applicants. Will the CO ask again for meds and PCC in case of longer waits at later stage?


----------



## saqibaliali

How do we provide documents to Immigration department after we receive invitation to apply?

1.In hard copy format? Through courier?

2.soft copy format?I mean we scan all documents and upload to their website?


----------



## n3o

saqibaliali said:


> How do we provide documents to Immigration department after we receive invitation to apply?
> 
> 1.In hard copy format? Through courier?
> 
> 2.soft copy format?I mean we scan all documents and upload to their website?



Soft copy uploaded to their website on your account


----------



## n3o

RazaF said:


> hi,
> 
> Can someone please suggest whether it is advisable to front load PCC and Meds with 189 applicantion lodge from pakistan? as I have seen that Pakistani 189 applicants have to wait longer than other international applicants. Will the CO ask again for meds and PCC in case of longer waits at later stage?



I suggest you to wait until CO asked you to go ahead


----------



## opfian

RazaF said:


> hi, Can someone please suggest whether it is advisable to front load PCC and Meds with 189 applicantion lodge from pakistan? as I have seen that Pakistani 189 applicants have to wait longer than other international applicants. Will the CO ask again for meds and PCC in case of longer waits at later stage?


I think you should for assigning of CO before proceeding with PCC/Med


----------



## Hunny1234

Guys I have acquired the PCC from the country I live in but still no signs of medical PCC - the second Form 80 request was in feb 2014 co allocated sep 2012 for 175 visa.
If this PCC (90days valid - got in mid feb) expires before med request what should I do?
Should I upload upfront now? After FL if it expires will CO demand a new PCC?


----------



## opfian

Hunny1234 said:


> Guys I have acquired the PCC from the country I live in but still no signs of medical PCC - the second Form 80 request was in feb 2014 co allocated sep 2012 for 175 visa. If this PCC (90days valid - got in mid feb) expires before med request what should I do? Should I upload upfront now? After FL if it expires will CO demand a new PCC?


Please add ur timeline


----------



## Talha_

Hello All.

I have recently applied for 189 Visa and have been asked to provide PCC and Medicals.. So should expect, the processing times etc?

/Talha_


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello opfian


Applied 175 visa - 29 June 2012 - co assigned sep 2012 - second form 80 1221 req 16 feb 2014 - 17 march 2014 team 13 asked additional info about any gaps in education and employment and financial support during this period - sent this info on 21st march 2014.


----------



## saqibaliali

n3o said:


> Soft copy uploaded to their website on your account


Thanks


----------



## RazaF

Talha_ said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I have recently applied for 189 Visa and have been asked to provide PCC and Medicals.. So should expect, the processing times etc?
> 
> /Talha_


your timeline???


----------



## Hunny1234

Any progress calculated from excel sheet for 175 visa ? Anybody any progress for 175 visa for people applied between march 2012 and June 2012?


----------



## stariq178

Talha_ said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I have recently applied for 189 Visa and have been asked to provide PCC and Medicals.. So should expect, the processing times etc?
> 
> /Talha_


Approximately 18 Months..


----------



## stariq178

Hunny1234 said:


> Any progress calculated from excel sheet for 175 visa ? Anybody any progress for 175 visa for people applied between march 2012 and June 2012?


Only 4 Cases remaining for 175 , of the users of this forum including Mine,

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Hunny1234

*hunny*

kindly on what basis can we say there are only 4 cases of 175 remaining from the google drive list?

how to add my timelines in this group?


----------



## Hunny1234

*hunny*



stariq178 said:


> Only 4 Cases remaining for 175 , of the users of this forum including Mine,
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0



hello stariq
im added in the backup list (middle one), why am i not added in current list, so you include me in the current list then its 5 remaining, please refer to my timeline pasted today


----------



## syeralia

i think March also didn't had any thing in it lets hope and pray for april that May Allah April will be blessed with lots of grants for all of us inclluding 175 189 and also 190


----------



## saqibaliali

Can anyone share blank applciations forms that one have to fill and submit after he recives invitation to apply?


----------



## RazaF

saqibaliali said:


> Can anyone share blank applciations forms that one have to fill and submit after he recives invitation to apply?


There is an online form that needs to be filled after you recieve invitation to apply. after completion you need to pay fee via credit card to submit the form. To access this form, you need to create an immi account. Details of this process is well described at the following link. Best of Luck.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1194.html


----------



## RazaF

stariq178 said:


> Only 4 Cases remaining for 175 , of the users of this forum including Mine,
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


Please update my timeline to this sheet as well. Thanks


----------



## saqibaliali

RazaF said:


> There is an online form that needs to be filled after you recieve invitation to apply. after completion you need to pay fee via credit card to submit the form. To access this form, you need to create an immi account. Details of this process is well described at the following link. Best of Luck.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1194.html



As per my understanding, I can not access these forms as I do not have invitation to apply.
If anyone can share the empty forms, I shall be thankful.
Thanks,.


----------



## hellonloose

I would suggest you go through the following links thoroughly. All questions that you are asking are already covered in detail. 

https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/190.aspx

As far as Form 1393 is concerned, it is an online form that I doubt anyone would have, but it is nothing to worry about. Form 80 and Form 1221 that are commonly requested are available online. It is also important to note that forms get changed/updated every so often so it is pertinent to download them from Immigration website whenever necessary. 



saqibaliali said:


> As per my understanding, I can not access these forms as I do not have invitation to apply.
> If anyone can share the empty forms, I shall be thankful.
> Thanks,.


----------



## jassmine

Is anyone updating the spreadsheet for Pakistani applicants after Shohaib?


----------



## Hunny1234

Did shoaib get visa or he isn't available somehow ?


----------



## ali_jaff

What Happened to 189 Grants?? Only two grants so far this year. I am guessing grant time for 189 applicants is more then 18 months.


----------



## stariq178

ali_jaff said:


> What Happened to 189 Grants?? Only two grants so far this year. I am guessing grant time for 189 applicants is more then 18 months.


18 Months of CO assignments have started for many 189 Applicants. Lets see what happens in April. If there is an 18 Month Processing time then April is the Months for many grants. If it doesn't happen Then i don't know how long will it take for 189 Pakistani Applicants.


----------



## indiference

stariq178 said:


> Only 4 Cases remaining for 175 , of the users of this forum including Mine,
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0


Found 8 in the sheet and me being the 9th one, however shoaib is not updating this sheet for quite sometime now so we cant really rely on these stats. However, if it provides satisfactions and helps to move on with a happy feeling...its worth it


----------



## AbbasHosseini

stariq178 said:


> 18 Months of CO assignments have started for many 189 Applicants. Lets see what happens in April. If there is an 18 Month Processing time then April is the Months for many grants. If it doesn't happen Then i don't know how long will it take for 189 Pakistani Applicants.


i dont think there's any spefici timeline we can rely on. 

people could be waiting for 20 months and get to medical call and someone could get a grant in 12 or 14 or 13 months.. 

i think its a very disturbing and random process and i personally wont even hope for 18 months, im just gonna hope for the best and pray


----------



## drweb

More 189 applicants got visa but not updated in the excel sheet.


----------



## ali_jaff

AbbasHosseini said:


> i dont think there's any spefici timeline we can rely on.
> 
> people could be waiting for 20 months and get to medical call and someone could get a grant in 12 or 14 or 13 months..
> 
> i think its a very disturbing and random process and i personally wont even hope for 18 months, im just gonna hope for the best and pray


Agreed. I also think that case to case the grant time is different. There is no specific time that can be predicted for grant in case of 189 applicants.


----------



## stariq178

drweb said:


> More 189 applicants got visa but not updated in the excel sheet.


I have not seen any Post on this forum informing about their 189 Grant.


----------



## stariq178

ali_jaff said:


> Agreed. I also think that case to case the grant time is different. There is no specific time that can be predicted for grant in case of 189 applicants.


In the case of 175 Applicants as per policy 75% of the applications were processed within 18 Months i was merely referring to that. The Month of April will clarify whether 75% of the cases are still being processed within 18 Months are not (Although processing time in general for 189 has been changed and shortened to 3 Months in theory)


----------



## drweb

i have seen i think 2, 189 people got visa.

Lets find a way out to update the excel sheet, it is very important.


----------



## RazaF

stariq178 said:


> In the case of 175 Applicants as per policy 75% of the applications were processed within 18 Months i was merely referring to that. The Month of April will clarify whether 75% of the cases are still being processed within 18 Months are not (Although processing time in general for 189 has been changed and shortened to 3 Months in theory)


Will this shortened processing time for 189 applicants have any practical positive impacts on Pakistani's or situation will remain the same due to long security checks??


----------



## opfian

stariq178 said:


> In the case of 175 Applicants as per policy 75% of the applications were processed within 18 Months i was merely referring to that. The Month of April will clarify whether 75% of the cases are still being processed within 18 Months are not (Although processing time in general for 189 has been changed and shortened to 3 Months in theory)


Dude we need to clear 75% of total applicants or 75% of Pakistani applicants ... I hope you have got what i mean


----------



## millinium_bug

Hunny1234 said:


> Did shoaib get visa or he isn't available somehow ?


Which Shoaib u r talking about? if its SMShoaib then i think he got his visa ..... if u r talking about me (Shoaib Anwar) i am still waiting as my medicals get referred to MOC ..... lets c and keep praying for me 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## chalaa

Salam Everyone,

This is my first ever post on this forum.

I applied for visa subclass 189 on 15th Dec 2012 (without immi. agent). I do not know when CO (Brisbane Team 34 initial L) was assigned for my case but I received first correspondence from my CO on 18th Feb 2013 asking for forms 80 122, PCC and medical for myself and my wife. Later because my wife was expecting, she asked to delay medicals and PCC till we get all required documents (birth certificate, passport etc) for my child. Hence we provided the required forms in march 2013 but PCC and medical was provided in May 2013 and then there was no update from CO till Jan 2014 when I sent a request for status update for which we got response from a different team i.e. Brisbane Team 33 initial SP, that there is no update on my case and they do not have any influence on other department doing security checks.

So my question is, since my pcc has already expired and medical is going to expire next month, does this mean that for sure my case will be finalized before May 2014? or can CO advise us to go for PCC and medical again?

Expert advise on this will be highly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Hunny1234

Guys I've recently crossed 18 months since CO assigned for 175 visa and team13 is after me thesedays for employment and education history and any gaps between them and how I financially supported me during this period, I've uploaded the requested info. Let us see when I get med request.
Il thinking to upload my PCC/MED in advance it be good idea?? As I'm expecting med request isn't far now :-|


----------



## n3o

chalaa said:


> Salam Everyone,
> 
> This is my first ever post on this forum.
> 
> I applied for visa subclass 189 on 15th Dec 2012 (without immi. agent). I do not know when CO (Brisbane Team 34 initial L) was assigned for my case but I received first correspondence from my CO on 18th Feb 2013 asking for forms 80 122, PCC and medical for myself and my wife. Later because my wife was expecting, she asked to delay medicals and PCC till we get all required documents (birth certificate, passport etc) for my child. Hence we provided the required forms in march 2013 but PCC and medical was provided in May 2013 and then there was no update from CO till Jan 2014 when I sent a request for status update for which we got response from a different team i.e. Brisbane Team 33 initial SP, that there is no update on my case and they do not have any influence on other department doing security checks.
> 
> So my question is, since my pcc has already expired and medical is going to expire next month, does this mean that for sure my case will be finalized before May 2014? or can CO advise us to go for PCC and medical again?
> 
> Expert advise on this will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you



CO can ask you to provide PCC and Medical again.


----------



## softhearted

*PCC & Med*

Hi all,

My CO sent me the HAP Ids and has asked me to furnish PCC & Med. The confusing thing is I have been given 70 days to send this information. Isn't this too much?

Also he mentioned in his email that my background checks are being completed, and he will be advised when those are completed.

Any thoughts on this development?


Cheers..


----------



## drweb

softhearted said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My CO sent me the HAP Ids and has asked me to furnish PCC & Med. The confusing thing is I have been given 70 days to send this information. Isn't this too much?
> 
> Also he mentioned in his email that my background checks are being completed, and he will be advised when those are completed.
> 
> Any thoughts on this development?
> 
> 
> Cheers..


Congratulations bro your grant is at your door step.

you have to submit your medical within 70 days, submit as soon as possible. after submitting medical and PCC grant will be given within a week.

can you share your CO name and TEAM ?


*NOTE : CAN ANY ONE UPDATE EXCEL SHEET OR MAKE A NEW ONE.
*

Regards,
Zeeshan Saeed.


----------



## indiference

chalaa said:


> Salam Everyone,
> 
> This is my first ever post on this forum.
> 
> I applied for visa subclass 189 on 15th Dec 2012 (without immi. agent). I do not know when CO (Brisbane Team 34 initial L) was assigned for my case but I received first correspondence from my CO on 18th Feb 2013 asking for forms 80 122, PCC and medical for myself and my wife. Later because my wife was expecting, she asked to delay medicals and PCC till we get all required documents (birth certificate, passport etc) for my child. Hence we provided the required forms in march 2013 but PCC and medical was provided in May 2013 and then there was no update from CO till Jan 2014 when I sent a request for status update for which we got response from a different team i.e. Brisbane Team 33 initial SP, that there is no update on my case and they do not have any influence on other department doing security checks.
> 
> So my question is, since my pcc has already expired and medical is going to expire next month, does this mean that for sure my case will be finalized before May 2014? or can CO advise us to go for PCC and medical again?
> 
> Expert advise on this will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


CO might ask for PCC and medicals again since you are left with very less time and i guess it will be better for you as well since the medical and PCC expiry date effect your initial entry date in Australia after visa approval thus if new medicals and PCC ade requested you will have sufficient time for the big move.


----------



## Hunny1234

You're lucky softhearted got it within 12 months as i can see from sheet congrats dear


----------



## siddhi817

can some one tell that how maham got 189 granted in just 3 months ? why its taking so long for others ?


----------



## opfian

siddhi817 said:


> can some one tell that how maham got 189 granted in just 3 months ? why its taking so long for others ?


Lolz ... U know this is a million $ question


----------



## twister292

Keep in mind that the "processing standards" are only indicative. They aim to finalise 75% of the given applicants in a category within that time, but there is no legally binding rule for them to do so. If some applicants take more time, they take the time.


----------



## damiloo

millinium_bug said:


> Which Shoaib u r talking about? if its SMShoaib then i think he got his visa ..... if u r talking about me (Shoaib Anwar) i am still waiting as my medicals get referred to MOC ..... lets c and keep praying for me
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


sm shoaib got visa on 5th feb n was panning to move in march.


----------



## drweb

damiloo said:


> sm shoaib got visa on 5th feb n was panning to move in march.


As far as i know, Maham is female applicant and female applicants does not goes in security checks.


Regards,
Zeeshan Saeed.


----------



## stariq178

Another Week Ended without PCC/Med Calls and Grants. Dont know exactly what's going on with Pakistani applicants.


----------



## Hunny1234

But stariq there have been 30 + grants for applications logged in 2012 if I'm not very exact...
But this is for sure they discourage Pakistanis it looks Like


----------



## indiference

Guys have high hopes and be positive, i am sure that this delay is temporary and our grants or at least Meds calls will come soon. 

My personal feeling is that since they have fast tracked the grants, they might have used up their quota for this year or might be left with few allocations, thus they are giving preference to the most eligible candidates.


----------



## drweb

indiference said:


> guys have high hopes and be positive, i am sure that this delay is temporary and our grants or at least meds calls will come soon.
> 
> My personal feeling is that since they have fast tracked the grants, they might have used up their quota for this year or might be left with few allocations, thus they are giving preference to the most eligible candidates.



agreed


----------



## Hunny1234

Agreed


----------



## Hunny1234

Hi indifference 

My agent told me expect your grant in late July due to their preferences to higher processing priority applications - 175 applied in June 2012


----------



## indiference

Hunny1234 said:


> Hi indifference
> 
> My agent told me expect your grant in late July due to their preferences to higher processing priority applications - 175 applied in June 2012


Well, your agent's statement further compliments my assumptions, july would have the new year's quota. Lets just hope that atleast Med calls will be within the next 1 or 2 months if not the grant.


----------



## Hunny1234

All remaining 175 don't expect visa before July 2014 but yes atleast I expect med PCC immediately


----------



## indiference

Hunny1234 said:


> All remaining 175 don't expect visa before July 2014 but yes atleast I expect med PCC immediately


InshAllah buddy you will get it, all the best.


----------



## Jamaloo

*Jamaloo*

Can any one please tell what is t he best to apply for immigration , i am about to give my IETS IN may , and it would take 3 months for approval of my degress from AUS Engineers , so i mean in AUG i have to apply for my VISA( IF my Degree is Approved ).


Do you think it is appropriate time ??????????I have heard one must apply in JULY  

Kindly guide me . i will apply under 190 Skill visa 



QUOTE=numaan;756869]Hi Everyone,

My name is Naumaan latif and I have applied for Immigration under 176. I got sponsorship from Victoria. I had applied for ICT Business Analyst skill with more than 12 years of experience in IT and Telecom industry in my CV but ACS counted only 5 years because of less details available from previous employers. I have a few general questions.

I applies for immigration in May 2011, i.e. after SS was awarded. Since then I havent been asked for medical call yet. I did send an email to the visa processing officer and got a response that its in security checks. This was in Jan this year. So I was wondering that why is it taking so much. A few factors which I believe are:


Pakistan is a high risk area
I have a lot of international traveling including EU, ME, Asia and Africa

Another important point here is that the visa officer was assigned by end June last year. So what is the general opinion on the time it takes for these checks to be completed.

Thanks!

Naumaan[/QUOTE]


----------



## opfian

Jamaloo said:


> Can any one please tell what is t he best to apply for immigration , i am about to give my IETS IN may , and it would take 3 months for approval of my degress from AUS Engineers , so i mean in AUG i have to apply for my VISA( IF my Degree is Approved ). Do you think it is appropriate time ??????????I have heard one must apply in JULY   Kindly guide me . i will apply under 190 Skill visa QUOTE=numaan;756869]Hi Everyone, My name is Naumaan latif and I have applied for Immigration under 176. I got sponsorship from Victoria. I had applied for ICT Business Analyst skill with more than 12 years of experience in IT and Telecom industry in my CV but ACS counted only 5 years because of less details available from previous employers. I have a few general questions. I applies for immigration in May 2011, i.e. after SS was awarded. Since then I havent been asked for medical call yet. I did send an email to the visa processing officer and got a response that its in security checks. This was in Jan this year. So I was wondering that why is it taking so much. A few factors which I believe are: [*]Pakistan is a high risk area [*]I have a lot of international traveling including EU, ME, Asia and Africa Another important point here is that the visa officer was assigned by end June last year. So what is the general opinion on the time it takes for these checks to be completed. Thanks! Naumaan


[/QUOTE]

YES quota gets reset on 1st july every year. However as per previous year experience states are not ready with their updated occupation lists immediately, they start releasing their lists by a delay of around one month. Therefore, you dont need to be worried.


----------



## fhassan

Hello expat forum numbers

My name is Fahad . I am 189 visa applicant and currently residing in Australia. My question to you guys is how long does Pakistani high commission in Canberra take to issue Pakistani police clearance certificate . I shall be thankful for your assistance in this regard. 

Regards, 

Fahad


----------



## stariq178

Lodged a complaint in IGIS for delay in external security clearance . Does anyone know how much time they take to respond?


----------



## twister292

stariq178 said:


> Lodged a complaint in IGIS for delay in external security clearance . Does anyone know how much time they take to respond?


Up to 3-4 weeks.

They wont make the checks any faster. All they do is make an administrative enquiry to see if any mistakes have been made that would cause the checks to be slower than usual.


----------



## mirza_755

stariq178 said:


> Lodged a complaint in IGIS for delay in external security clearance . Does anyone know how much time they take to respond?


Usually 5 to 7 working days


----------



## bazidkhan

Hi Guys,

hope you all are fine and waiting for grants patiently...
I have also applied for 489 statsponsored visa(stat SA) on last 20th February.. I have heard that 489 visa processing is on priority basis. And also DIBP site indicate that its time line is about 3 months.. what do you think is this true specially for Pakistani applicants... thanks for comments in advance


----------



## zakinaeem

stariq178 said:


> Lodged a complaint in IGIS for delay in external security clearance . Does anyone know how much time they take to respond?


4 days for me bro


----------



## stariq178

zakinaeem said:


> 4 days for me bro


What was the reply? My case has already crossed 2 years timeline so i am thinking of complaining on all possible forums.


----------



## zakinaeem

stariq178 said:


> Lodged a complaint in IGIS for delay in external security clearance . Does anyone know how much time they take to respond?





stariq178 said:


> What was the reply? My case has already crossed 2 years timeline so i am thinking of complaining on all possible forums.


Standard reply mate i.e. there is no unexplained delay and if you haven't received an update on this by <<now + 6 months>>, please feel free to contact.


----------



## Hunny1234

Lolzz

I'm in serious trouble due to this delay almost 19 months since co allocated


----------



## TV Buff

zakinaeem said:


> Standard reply mate i.e. there is no unexplained delay and if you haven't received an update on this by <<now + 6 months>>, please feel free to contact.


Have you tried contacting your Case officer by any chance? A lot of our hopes rely on your timeline


----------



## opfian

stariq178 said:


> Lodged a complaint in IGIS for delay in external security clearance . Does anyone know how much time they take to respond?


They are quick to respond. I think it took them one week, in my case.


----------



## samy25

Hi alll
m here again 

please guide me after reading following:

Masters in computer sc =2 years
Bachlors in arts =2 years.

acs assessed only masters as diploma. coz its computer sc degree.

CAN i apply for 15 points of education without having vetassess?
plz guide if any went through all this


----------



## Gandhara

I have a query regarding 190.

What happens if my occupation is no more on the new CSOL list and on the new NSW list in July 2014? Will my visa be still processed in case it is not finalised by June? The processing of regional sponsored visas is experiencing delays because of limited spaces now. 


I am seeing mixed responses to this question on the forum. I contacted the CO with this query today and I am awaiting his response but given past behaviour I dont expect him to respond! 

Thanks.


----------



## jassmine

drweb said:


> As far as i know, Maham is female applicant and female applicants does not goes in security checks.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Zeeshan Saeed.




Dear Zeeshan n others,

You r wrong!!!!!
As I am a female applicant and my scenario is very much similar to Maham but i m still waiting for the grant since more than a year like all other 189 applicants....

So i suggest all who replied negatively about women is that first do proper research and then comment.

Thanks


----------



## stariq178

jassmine said:


> Dear Zeeshan n others,
> 
> You r wrong!!!!!
> As I am a female applicant and my scenario is very much similar to Maham but i m still waiting for the grant since more than a year like all other 189 applicants....
> 
> So i suggest all who replied negatively about women is that first do proper research and then comment.
> 
> Thanks


Its not the negativity. That is the general consensus , women applicant are not subjected through long security checks. Depending on Visa category and individual circumstances (Jobs , Country of work and applicant , Spouse) time may vary. But in most cases it is shorter than male applicant and understandable so as women applicant are unlikely to be a security threat as has been the case historically.


----------



## jassmine

stariq178 said:


> Its not the negativity. That is the general consensus , women applicant are not subjected through long security checks. Depending on Visa category and individual circumstances (Jobs , Country of work and applicant , Spouse) time may vary. But in most cases it is shorter than male applicant and understandable so as women applicant are unlikely to be a security threat as has been the case historically.


You might be correct but as it is not applicable in my case so i don't agree. 
And i was talking about the negative comments 'on women' that ppl have given if u read the replies after Zeeshan's post.


----------



## zakinaeem

TV Buff said:


> Have you tried contacting your Case officer by any chance? A lot of our hopes rely on your timeline


Oh yes, the CO is no different with the replies, all the same every time. So - its routine processing, we don't have any further updates and we will let you know when we know more you restless piece of *****! - See? The usual


----------



## samy25

samy25 said:


> Hi alll
> m here again
> 
> please guide me after reading following:
> 
> Masters in computer sc =2 years
> Bachlors in arts =2 years.
> 
> acs assessed only masters as diploma. coz its computer sc degree.
> 
> CAN i apply for 15 points of education without having vetassess?
> plz guide if any went through all this


plz guide me too :0


----------



## Hunny1234

Yes I contacted CO through my agent and calling them adelead there answer was the 75 % is utilized due to portfolio budget


----------



## Hunny1234

The relply from my CO 17 months after the co assigned now its 19 months:-


Thank you for your email.

The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.

The standard processing time for a VE175 visa application is 18 months, however this does not mean that all applications will be finalised within this timeframe. Processing time service standards vary for different types of visa applications are linked to the Portfolio Budget Statements. We aim to process 75 per cent of cases within these service standards, however actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.

See: http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/standards/2.1.htm

We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.

At this stage there is no further information required from you.

I trust this has sufficiently answered your query.


----------



## TV Buff

zakinaeem said:


> Oh yes, the CO is no different with the replies, all the same every time. So - its routine processing, we don't have any further updates and we will let you know when we know more you restless piece of *****! - See? The usual


So disappointing.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Gandhara said:


> I have a query regarding 190.
> 
> What happens if my occupation is no more on the new CSOL list and on the new NSW list in July 2014? Will my visa be still processed in case it is not finalised by June? The processing of regional sponsored visas is experiencing delays because of limited spaces now.
> 
> 
> I am seeing mixed responses to this question on the forum. I contacted the CO with this query today and I am awaiting his response but given past behaviour I dont expect him to respond!
> 
> Thanks.


Since you already have been invited and have lodged the application, you will not be effected by new CSOL


----------



## zakinaeem

Hunny1234 said:


> The relply from my CO 17 months after the co assigned now its 19 months:-
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> 
> The standard processing time for a VE175 visa application is 18 months, however this does not mean that all applications will be finalised within this timeframe. Processing time service standards vary for different types of visa applications are linked to the Portfolio Budget Statements. We aim to process 75 per cent of cases within these service standards, however actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.
> 
> See: Visa Processing Time Service Standards
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> At this stage there is no further information required from you.
> 
> I trust this has sufficiently answered your query.



This has "Standard template" written all over it. Le Sigh..


----------



## Shixmo

jassmine said:


> Dear Zeeshan n others,
> 
> You r wrong!!!!!
> As I am a female applicant and my scenario is very much similar to Maham but i m still waiting for the grant since more than a year like all other 189 applicants....
> 
> So i suggest all who replied negatively about women is that first do proper research and then comment.
> 
> Thanks


Everyone goes through security checks whether male or female. There is nowhere in the website that says one is exempted due to gender. The criteria is based on high risk countries.


----------



## BOLT

hi everyone. I may be able to clarify Maham's case.

this is my first ever post to this great forum but i am definitely not a new comer. i'm indeed amongst the oldest 189ers  but remained silent to date.

I may be wrong but i read on some other forum during early 2013 that Maham is from Engineers Australia. I mean, either she works there or somehow related to it. so please give her this much leverage. further, shouldn't we feel proud that at least someone is there representing Pakistanis, who did not undergo long SCs  

if this is not true then we can only request Maham that she herself clear these rumours.

my story is strange, although time made me patient. when I applied in 2012, i used to look at international forum and considered that I would be flying in days too, like other nationals. i front loaded medicals and pcc etc. i even resigned at job. thanks God they did not accept  finally i landed where i belonged and found people like me 

i have travelled a lot across the globe and let me share that our (pakistanis) reputation is no better than the way DIBP is considering our cases. international rankings also support this image. but don't be depressed. we can change this image, can't we???? but this will take time. 

so be patient and pledge that we shall do this, bond stronger here so we stay united there!!!




jassmine said:


> Dear Zeeshan n others,
> 
> You r wrong!!!!!
> As I am a female applicant and my scenario is very much similar to Maham but i m still waiting for the grant since more than a year like all other 189 applicants....
> 
> So i suggest all who replied negatively about women is that first do proper research and then comment.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Hunny1234

Guys let us not be emotional and take it simply being a HR country citizen they il check us thoroughly and 189 and 175 are anyways lower priority processing visas than many other visas which adds salt to wound


----------



## indiference

stariq178 said:


> Lodged a complaint in IGIS for delay in external security clearance . Does anyone know how much time they take to respond?


Well, they normally respond within 7 days but its useless unless your checks pending for over 18 months, Looking at your timeline you may get a reply from them some what similar to the one below:

"There is no unexpected delay,illegality or imprpriety by ISIO effecting your case.......if you have not recieved an outcome for this visa by september 2014 then you may contact this office again."

What i have observed from my application and the apps of few of my friends, they consider a pakistani applicant's checks being delayed if it takes longer than 18 months.


----------



## stariq178

Well..I got the initial response the first working day in which they mentioned they will look into into it , ask ASIO etc and get back to me. Lets see if there is a 2nd and final response or not.


----------



## indiference

stariq178 said:


> Well..I got the initial response the first working day in which they mentioned they will look into into it , ask ASIO etc and get back to me. Lets see if there is a 2nd and final response or not.


This is an acknowledgment


----------



## Hunny1234

What is the percentage of applications still pending for med PCC who applied 175 in 2011?

What im concerned is there are cases from 2011 also :-(


----------



## indiference

samy25 said:


> plz guide me too :0


If ACS has already evaluated your master as diploma, you can claim the relevant points, no need to apply for vetassess evaluation separately. 

ACS validates your experience and education both at the same time.


----------



## indiference

Hunny1234 said:


> What is the percentage of applications still pending for med PCC who applied 175 in 2011?
> 
> What im concerned is there are cases from 2011 also :-(


There are cases from 2008 as well


----------



## indiference

Hunny1234 said:


> Guys let us not be emotional and take it simply being a HR country citizen they il check us thoroughly and 189 and 175 are anyways lower priority processing visas than many other visas which adds salt to wound


I totally agree with you hunny 

just an advice for everyone on this forum esp Pakistani's, always keep in mind that there is a time for everything to happen, Allah plan things accordingly and considers the best interest of His creations, sometimes what we evaluate as bad for us in actually good in the long run....we are just human, HE knows best. Have faith and leave the rest on time.


----------



## Hunny1234

I think this is the gist indifference leave it on HIM

All il be fine inshAllah


----------



## Hunny1234

Whoever is talking about 2008 pending cases. Their applications itself have limitations which is preventing them from getting one Diac isn't responsible for them for sure


----------



## indiference

Hunny1234 said:


> Whoever is talking about 2008 pending cases. Their applications itself have limitations which is preventing them from getting one Diac isn't responsible for them for sure


I was talking about 2008 case and its mine, by your statement it seems that you know a lot about 2008 cases and the limitations that those applications had, were you working with DIBP before? For your information, there was no EOI system at that time and the applications which do not qualifies were rejected right away without going into any security checks. PLEASE dont make assumptions about others when you are not aware. I had submitted my case acquiring 130 points where as 120 were required to qualify at that time.


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello indifference how many cases remaining from 2008? Is it only you or more ?


----------



## opfian

BOLT said:


> hi everyone. I may be able to clarify Maham's case. this is my first ever post to this great forum but i am definitely not a new comer. i'm indeed amongst the oldest 189ers  but remained silent to date. I may be wrong but i read on some other forum during early 2013 that Maham is from Engineers Australia. I mean, either she works there or somehow related to it. so please give her this much leverage. further, shouldn't we feel proud that at least someone is there representing Pakistanis, who did not undergo long SCs  if this is not true then we can only request Maham that she herself clear these rumours. my story is strange, although time made me patient. when I applied in 2012, i used to look at international forum and considered that I would be flying in days too, like other nationals. i front loaded medicals and pcc etc. i even resigned at job. thanks God they did not accept  finally i landed where i belonged and found people like me  i have travelled a lot across the globe and let me share that our (pakistanis) reputation is no better than the way DIBP is considering our cases. international rankings also support this image. but don't be depressed. we can change this image, can't we???? but this will take time. so be patient and pledge that we shall do this, bond stronger here so we stay united there!!!


Well let me clarify you that Ms. Maham is not associated with EA or any other OZ institution. She is also a telecom engineer and worked for a telecom operator in Pakistan. I am well aware of the fact that her circumstances were no different from those of many other members in this forum. So you guys should not confuse yourselves.

Fast track processing of her visa was purely her luck. Initially I was also of the view point that she didnt undergo lengthy security checks due to her gender, however feedback from other Pakistani female members proved it to be wrong!!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

anyone know what the hell is going on? We were told first to wait for a year then an excuse that wait for a year after ur security check has been sent. Know all 12 months have passed its been 16 months since CO allocated and altogether 21 months since EOI applied. I tried calling my CO he is not picking up phone. Dont know whats going on but whatever its really pissing me off. I have noticed many of u lodge complaint as well but no positive response. I am seriously thinking to go to immigration office and talk to them one on one.


----------



## opfian

indiference said:


> I totally agree with you hunny just an advice for everyone on this forum esp Pakistani's, always keep in mind that there is a time for everything to happen, Allah plan things accordingly and considers the best interest of His creations, sometimes what we evaluate as bad for us in actually good in the long run....we are just human, HE knows best. Have faith and leave the rest on time.


101% agreed ... You might be getting this time to prepare yourselves, so that you can be in a better position professionally. Some people are desperate to leave, but I must say let us not move there to add an other taxi driver on OZ roads. We all are sound professionals and having good jobs. Let us be prepared as per OZ market before boarding the plane. 

Consider this wait time as Money!!!


----------



## opfian

insanesanatic said:


> Relating to another topic: "Student visa time lines for Pakistani students have been decreased substantially. International students from the so-called high risk countries would not be assessed according to the stringent Assessment Level 4 and 5 criteria now as they have been removed. The changes have been made to implement the recommendations made by the a 'Review of the Student Visa Assessment Level Framework 2013' and would come into effect from March 22, 2014." Maybe, High Level Risk countries will be processed much faster for immigration visas too. Lets hope for the best.


Student means $$$, every country encourages students.


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> anyone know what the hell is going on? We were told first to wait for a year then an excuse that wait for a year after ur security check has been sent. Know all 12 months have passed its been 16 months since CO allocated and altogether 21 months since EOI applied. I tried calling my CO he is not picking up phone. Dont know whats going on but whatever its really pissing me off. I have noticed many of u lodge complaint as well but no positive response. I am seriously thinking to go to immigration office and talk to them one on one.


Do share their response, in case u visit them


----------



## Kamm

*DIBP needs to change procedure*



Waqar Hemani said:


> anyone know what the hell is going on? We were told first to wait for a year then an excuse that wait for a year after ur security check has been sent. Know all 12 months have passed its been 16 months since CO allocated and altogether 21 months since EOI applied. I tried calling my CO he is not picking up phone. Dont know whats going on but whatever its really pissing me off. I have noticed many of u lodge complaint as well but no positive response. I am seriously thinking to go to immigration office and talk to them one on one.




Seriously, there has to be something done about it. I cannot care less about a PR sticker on my passport (got the medicare & don't have enough money for home deposit ) but my only concern is that with every day passing I am kissing my career good bye. I might as well be the the one with shortest time line (lodged 16 Dec 2013) but still official time of 3 months has passed and I have every reason to be concerned and skeptical. My friends who graduated with me and applied even after me have got their visas and are working while I'm getting sick of NOs from recruiters for not having PR status.

This has to stop. We are paying an awful lot of money to have our applications processed. If the SCs are taking this long then evidently the procedure or protocol isn't the best and needs improving. I don't care if Scott Morrison has to come down to Pakistan himself to check if I ain't a security threat to Australia but this has to speed up. 

Offshore applicants can plea on the fact that they have to go through agony and mental torture every single day and can't plan their lives ahead. Onshore applicants have more serious concern of witnessing their careers going down the drains just because DIBP was so damn incompetent they couldn't get the SCs done in time. 

I'm in Melbourne & happy to go to 2 Lonsdale St. if other people produce balls and guts to join me.


----------



## Hunny1234

But how are you going to prepare yourself for the OZ market ? Are you going
To do some courses or else?


----------



## Kamm

opfian said:


> Student means $$$, every country encourages students.


Not just $$$ - Very educated yet cheap labor - that's the real gain


----------



## Kamm

opfian said:


> 101% agreed ... You might be getting this time to prepare yourselves, so that you can be in a better position professionally. Some people are desperate to leave, but I must say let us not move there to add an other taxi driver on OZ roads. We all are sound professionals and having good jobs. Let us be prepared as per OZ market before boarding the plane.
> 
> Consider this wait time as Money!!!


I hope everyone comes with this mindset. People see easy money coming and give up the fight for a career. It is hard, very hard and competitive bur believe me its worth it.


----------



## Hunny1234

Hi Waqar 

It takes time but u il get it 

Anyhow your road towards nationality il be faster than us


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello opfian

You mean plans for business I guess ??
As I wd also like to work on some guidelines if you can provide


----------



## Kamm

opfian said:


> Agreed onshore applicants are suffering more.
> 
> Btw wts so special abt Londale St.? *just curious*


Thats the DIBP's office.

If people (mostly hippies) can peacefully protest for assylum seeker on Manus Island why can't we?
We have got nothing to lose... But if anything, chances are it could stir the office bearers a little.

Keeping quite is a sin in my books. Hadn't we rightfully earned the reputation of being threats to countries, I would have already done something to condemn the delays in visa processing more rigorously. 

I say so coz I did it when ACS (the professional year crap) changed rules and we were able to get cooling off period.


----------



## hellonloose

What is your visa type - 189 or 190?

In my opinion it is more important to be 'open' about realistic timings of grants. Current 3 months (or 12 months previously) of standard processing time for 189 is simply misleading. 

They may add 'High Risk' or 'Extra High Risk' category to make this public knowledge. 

However I fail to understand the difference between processing of 189 and 190. Other than priority there is no difference at all but even then 190 is being processed mainly within the previously stipulated time of 6 months whereas 189 has not moved much in terms of progress.



Kamm said:


> Seriously, there has to be something done about it. I cannot care less about a PR sticker on my passport (got the medicare & don't have enough money for home deposit ) but my only concern is that with every day passing I am kissing my career good bye. I might as well be the the one with shortest time line (lodged 16 Dec 2013) but still official time of 3 months has passed and I have every reason to be concerned and skeptical. My friends who graduated with me and applied even after me have got their visas and are working while I'm getting sick of NOs from recruiters for not having PR status.
> 
> This has to stop. We are paying an awful lot of money to have our applications processed. If the SCs are taking this long then evidently the procedure or protocol isn't the best and needs improving. I don't care if Scott Morrison has to come down to Pakistan himself to check if I ain't a security threat to Australia but this has to speed up.
> 
> Offshore applicants can plea on the fact that they have to go through agony and mental torture every single day and can't plan their lives ahead. Onshore applicants have more serious concern of witnessing their careers going down the drains just because DIBP was so damn incompetent they couldn't get the SCs done in time.
> 
> I'm in Melbourne & happy to go to 2 Lonsdale St. if other people produce balls and guts to join me.


----------



## opfian

Kamm said:


> Thats the DIBP's office. If people (mostly hippies) can peacefully protest for assylum seeker on Manus Island why can't we? We have got nothing to lose... But if anything, chances are it could stir the office bearers a little. Keeping quite is a sin in my books. Hadn't we rightfully earned the reputation of being threats to countries, I would have already done something to condemn the delays in visa processing more rigorously. I say so coz I did it when ACS (the professional year crap) changed rules and we were able to get cooling off period.



You are right but physical presence over there is the basic requirements. 

Anyways, is it possible to get legal help for this un-explained long delay?


----------



## ssaifuddin

indiference said:


> I was talking about 2008 case and its mine, by your statement it seems that you know a lot about 2008 cases and the limitations that those applications had, were you working with DIBP before? For your information, there was no EOI system at that time and the applications which do not qualifies were rejected right away without going into any security checks. PLEASE dont make assumptions about others when you are not aware. I had submitted my case acquiring 130 points where as 120 were required to qualify at that time.


Hi indiference,

This is very miserable to wait for all this time. This is my advise to go to any MARA agent, and ask then to follow up your case. If you want to avoid any agent for any reason then make a call to DIBP and ask your status. Don't let them forget you after a call. Please do follow up.

I wish you will get a good news ASAP.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## ssaifuddin

samy25 said:


> plz guide me too :0


Hi

Can you tell us from where you did your MCS. In addition your intermediate is Pre-Engg or General.

If i am not wrong then there is a chart with ACS relating Pakistani universities degree with their levels.

If you did your master from A Category University, then I think you should re-contact them for considering it as either Bachelor at least.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi Guyz,

I just got reply from my Visa Processing Officer that My New born baby case is referred to MOC on 19 March 2014 and it can take 3 months. My remaining Family medicals were already submitted to DIBP on 5 Dec 2013.

Please share your experience that how much time MOC takes to finalize the medical.

Thanks


----------



## Kamm

hellonloose said:


> What is your visa type - 189 or 190?
> 
> In my opinion it is more important to be 'open' about realistic timings of grants. Current 3 months (or 12 months previously) of standard processing time for 189 is simply misleading.
> 
> They may add 'High Risk' or 'Extra High Risk' category to make this public knowledge.
> 
> However I fail to understand the difference between processing of 189 and 190. Other than priority there is no difference at all but even then 190 is being processed mainly within the previously stipulated time of 6 months whereas 189 has not moved much in terms of progress.



EXACTLY!!!!

How come two people from same origin are being treated soooo differently. Last I checked with CO she said its going to be 'considerable' time before my application gets processed ensuring all the legal requirements are met. How could you expedite the very same legal requirement process for just a change in sub-class.

Guys sitting nuts is costing us BIG time. At least send emails raising this very concern and highlighting the change in processing time (3 months). Ask them a time frame. They must give every client a time. We have all paid fees for heavens sake. 

My next email will be a couple of months from now highlighting the time which will be at that time twice the given time and 6 times the average processing time. I'm going to be very explicit about getting the definition of "considerable"

I have applied for 189 by the way.


----------



## Kamm

opfian said:


> You are right but physical presence over there is the basic requirements.
> 
> Anyways, is it possible to get legal help for this un-explained long delay?


No physical presence is required. Concerns raised with traceable logs are more effective I guess. People with more than 6 months waiting (which is what just 99% on this thread) should bombard DIBP with status emails and ask them to expedite the process because this time we were INVITED to lodge an application weren't we?

Yeah, legal help might be effective as well. Even if it is just an advice of dos and don'ts. 

Even if it doesn't change a thing, at least we'll be able to say that "WE TRIED".


----------



## hellonloose

I am in the same boat as yours. Although I applied exactly an year before you, so you can understand the frustration. 

I tried getting country wise statistics of processing time through FOI (Freedom of Information) but the request got denied as they claimed they didn't have a 'business process' that tracks such reports. I don't believe this because they have shared various reports that show summarised stats for various Visa streams but the language of their formal reply indicated that it would be better if a lawyer followed it up rather than me. 

Although I would be open to idea of visiting Londsdale st for a civilised discussion and get more clarity, if we can get any. 



Kamm said:


> EXACTLY!!!!
> 
> How come two people from same origin are being treated soooo differently. Last I checked with CO she said its going to be 'considerable' time before my application gets processed ensuring all the legal requirements are met. How could you expedite the very same legal requirement process for just a change in sub-class.
> 
> Guys sitting nuts is costing us BIG time. At least send emails raising this very concern and highlighting the change in processing time (3 months). Ask them a time frame. They must give every client a time. We have all paid fees for heavens sake.
> 
> My next email will be a couple of months from now highlighting the time which will be at that time twice the given time and 6 times the average processing time. I'm going to be very explicit about getting the definition of "considerable"
> 
> I have applied for 189 by the way.


----------



## HFZ

Kamm said:


> No physical presence is required. Concerns raised with traceable logs are more effective I guess. People with more than 6 months waiting (which is what just 99% on this thread) should bombard DIBP with status emails and ask them to expedite the process because this time we were INVITED to lodge an application weren't we?
> 
> Yeah, legal help might be effective as well. Even if it is just an advice of dos and don'ts.
> 
> Even if it doesn't change a thing, at least we'll be able to say that "WE TRIED".



*Guys,*
*Best place to communicate with DIBP and raise your voice is:*
https://twitter.com/DIBPAustralia

All the Best.


----------



## Kamm

hellonloose said:


> I am in the same boat as yours. Although I applied exactly an year before you, so you can understand the frustration.
> 
> I tried getting country wise statistics of processing time through FOI (Freedom of Information) but the request got denied as they claimed they didn't have a 'business process' that tracks such reports. I don't believe this because they have shared various reports that show summarised stats for various Visa streams but the language of their formal reply indicated that it would be better if a lawyer followed it up rather than me.
> 
> Although I would be open to idea of visiting Londsdale st for a civilised discussion and get more clarity, if we can get any.


Sounds like a plan my friend. I'm sincerely sorry to hear about the year, I truly am. 
Let's do this. Let's go to a lawyer if we absolutely have to. But the more of us join together the better, particularly for the lawyer thing.


----------



## Kamm

HFZ said:


> *Guys,*
> *Best place to communicate with DIBP and raise your voice is:*
> https://twitter.com/DIBPAustralia
> 
> All the Best.


Thanks for that man. I don't think 160 words or so are gonna be sufficient for our questions, which are more like essays - lol 

& I don't think they will address our questions on twitter except generic responses.

But I will give it a shot nonetheless...


----------



## opfian

Kamm said:


> Sounds like a plan my friend. I'm sincerely sorry to hear about the year, I truly am. Let's do this. Let's go to a lawyer if we absolutely have to. But the more of us join together the better, particularly for the lawyer thing.


Guys get more info n do share ... wid me atleast


----------



## Kamm

Whoever wants to take a trip to DIBP office Melbourne or wants to go seek some legal help please share ur contact details in a private message and we'll figure out when & how we are going to do it. 

Anyone who thinks it isn't the greatest of the ideas please share ur story.


@opfian: I sure will but this is the stage where people chicken out. Let's see what we have here on expat. 

Cheers!


----------



## HFZ

Kamm said:


> Thanks for that man. I don't think 160 words or so are gonna be sufficient for our questions, which are more like essays - lol
> 
> & I don't think they will address our questions on twitter except generic responses.
> 
> But I will give it a shot nonetheless...



You are right BUT to show one's CONCERN (Extra ordinary Delay, Discrimination, Helplessness, Ambiguous template replies, etc etc ) 160 words are more than sufficient.

Let's target more than 100 entries a week and see the output.


----------



## Kamm

HFZ said:


> You are right BUT to show one's CONCERN (Extra ordinary Delay, Discrimination, Helplessness, Ambiguous template replies, etc etc ) 160 words are more than sufficient.
> 
> Let's target more than 100 entries a week and see the output.


I like the idea - 

Leettttsss DO THIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :grouphug:


----------



## opfian

HFZ said:


> You are right BUT to show one's CONCERN (Extra ordinary Delay, Discrimination, Helplessness, Ambiguous template replies, etc etc ) 160 words are more than sufficient. Let's target more than 100 entries a week and see the output.


I think we r having same CO


----------



## opfian

Kamm said:


> Whoever wants to take a trip to DIBP office Melbourne or wants to go seek some legal help please share ur contact details in a private message and we'll figure out when & how we are going to do it. Anyone who thinks it isn't the greatest of the ideas please share ur story. @opfian: I sure will but this is the stage where people chicken out. Let's see what we have here on expat. Cheers!


One of my 175 applicant friend who applied in 2009 got his case resolved in june 2013, through a lawyer based in Australia.

Is it possible for u to confirm if our situations allow an attorney to represent us??


----------



## BOLT

thanks Opfian for clarification  

but this now makes me feel dejected because i applied exactly when she did and i am still waiting .......



opfian said:


> Well let me clarify you that Ms. Maham is not associated with EA or any other OZ institution. She is also a telecom engineer and worked for a telecom operator in Pakistan. I am well aware of the fact that her circumstances were no different from those of many other members in this forum. So you guys should not confuse yourselves.
> 
> Fast track processing of her visa was purely her luck. Initially I was also of the view point that she didnt undergo lengthy security checks due to her gender, however feedback from other Pakistani female members proved it to be wrong!!


----------



## opfian

BOLT said:


> thanks Opfian for clarification  but this now makes me feel dejected because i applied exactly when she did and i am still waiting .......



Add ur timeline plz


----------



## Kamm

opfian said:


> One of my 175 applicant friend who applied in 2009 got his case resolved in june 2013, through a lawyer based in Australia.
> 
> Is it possible for u to confirm if our situations allow an attorney to represent us??


Well I haven't been to an attorney myself but people I know have visited quite a few for their respective cases. Mostly for applying a PR visa. 

General advise is free of cost sometimes but a good lawyer always charges by the hour. It is recommended to have a group instead as it may cost a fortune to one person.

Also renowned immigration lawyers sometimes tell u straight away if ur case is even worth fighting for. 

So its all relative, can't be certain if things will work out every time.


----------



## opfian

Kamm said:


> Well I haven't been to an attorney myself but people I know have visited quite a few for their respective cases. Mostly for applying a PR visa. General advise is free of cost sometimes but a good lawyer always charges by the hour. It is recommended to have a group instead as it may cost a fortune to one person. Also renowned immigration lawyers sometimes tell u straight away if ur case is even worth fighting for. So its all relative, can't be certain if things will work out every time.



Why dont u just discuss it wid some1. As far as i remember my frnd was charged 200 AUD, a very nominal amount for such assistance.


----------



## BOLT

i have tried a lot

1. I have been asking for status updates at least every month and twice sometimes

2. Lodged complaint with IGIS, but got standard reply

3. Sent feedback on DIBP website with complaint and various suggestions. even asked to improve their policies. like DIBP should set some timeframe for finalisation of remaining 25% of cases (those they do not aim to finalise within standard time). Although they replied in detail but apologised that DIBP can not set any timeframe for such cases.

we should get some legal advice and those already there can help. subsequently, if appropriate, we should seek legal relief.



Kamm said:


> No physical presence is required. Concerns raised with traceable logs are more effective I guess. People with more than 6 months waiting (which is what just 99% on this thread) should bombard DIBP with status emails and ask them to expedite the process because this time we were INVITED to lodge an application weren't we?
> 
> Yeah, legal help might be effective as well. Even if it is just an advice of dos and don'ts.
> 
> Even if it doesn't change a thing, at least we'll be able to say that "WE TRIED".


----------



## BOLT

can do that only after 5 posts, i guess



opfian said:


> Add ur timeline plz


----------



## opfian

BOLT said:


> can do that only after 5 posts, i guess



U disabled ur pms?? M trying to send u a pm


----------



## Kamm

BOLT said:


> i have tried a lot
> 
> 1. I have been asking for status updates at least every month and twice sometimes
> 
> 2. Lodged complaint with IGIS, but got standard reply
> 
> 3. Sent feedback on DIBP website with complaint and various suggestions. even asked to improve their policies. like DIBP should set some timeframe for finalisation of remaining 25% of cases (those they do not aim to finalise within standard time). Although they replied in detail but apologised that DIBP can not set any timeframe for such cases.
> 
> we should get some legal advice and those already there can help. subsequently, if appropriate, we should seek legal relief.


& how do u propose we do that? & for how long have u been asking for status and when did u lodge the complaint. 

These concerns definitely need to get answered. 

For people waiting over a year - absolutely unacceptable
A ridiculous joke.


PS. I know this is way out of the scope here but the day this nation elected Sharif as PM I knew things are going to get even worse. 
India has around 6 embassies in Australia and Pakistan has got just one in Canberra. Not an office - just a rented house converted into office and couches I'd rather through out. Ironic as it sounds the receptionist is an Afghan and doesn't speak Urdu and not good at English either. 

The reason I shared this is "we are on our own" and on May 11th we made sure it stays this way. All other countries in Sub-continent including India, Bangladesh and SriLanka have streamlined process of getting security check. Their embassies do it & over here with us AFP does it riding their unicorns on the other side of rainbow. I pity the fools. 

Sorry for going out of context but could stop myself.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi All

I am following the current discussion going on, and it is my honest advise... not to be aggressive. I know that there are some case delayed beyond the limits of patient, but still aggressive attitude is not a solution.

Team up yourself. Let start by creating a google spreadsheet. List all the candidate who applied and waiting for more then 6 month. Add 1 column for interested in hiring Advocate/ laywer in Australia. 

once you have a group of 100 applicant the distributed fees on each applicant will be very low and the commutative amount is more then enough for any Advocate/ laywer to escalate the case on your behalf.

Lets enter your data in below spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoWdxg94jPz2dFlJZkRnOTlFN2FuYU1ELXVYZ01UZ0E&usp=sharing

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## BOLT

apologies Opfian, I indeed went offline. it might be due to this



opfian said:


> U disabled ur pms?? M trying to send u a pm


----------



## Desi Munda

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I just got reply from my Visa Processing Officer that My New born baby case is referred to MOC on 19 March 2014 and it can take 3 months. My remaining Family medicals were already submitted to DIBP on 5 Dec 2013.
> 
> Please share your experience that how much time MOC takes to finalize the medical.
> 
> Thanks


Seniors Please reply !!!


----------



## prseeker

Desi Munda said:


> Seniors Please reply !!!


Going by current trend they are taking 3months on an AVERAGE to clear the referred cases .


----------



## Hunny1234

I agree I think we need to make a spreadsheet and see how many percentage of people have been waiting beyond 18 months of CO assigned and how did they apply ? By agent or sole etc etc....
Somebody experienced please design the template ....
We need to be organized please 
Who il take lead ? Talking and blaming is easy than action we need to realize the ground realities and then take action....


----------



## AbbasHosseini

guys I want to share my own experience with you. I am from Iran and I have been to quite a few other forums full of applicants from Iran and a few other so called VHR nations. 

you are not alone. The situation is the same for us. What's even more sad is that a lot of 190 applicants from Iran are still pending a decision since October 2012......let alone 189. 

I personally dont blame DIBP for this. I blame ASIO and their lack of staff and/own willingness to process our cases. 

Unfortunately, there is not much we can do. Even DIBP and some very well known politicians within the the Australian Parliament tried to "blame" and enforce ASIO to establish formal processing time lines for visa security assessments ( IMAs, 189, 176, 175, etc ) but nothing has happened so far. All we can do is have patience and pray to get out of this black-box as soon as possible. 

I suggest you not think too much about it because it will only ruin you and the outcome will stay unchanged. I am just saying that ASIO wont listen to our complaints and DIBP does not have the authority to change anything about this since our cases are with ASIO. ASIO is either too lazy or too irresponsible to do their job efficiently and professionally within standard time frames.


----------



## BOLT

I agree with you. btw for those who are unaware, ASIO is like CIA to USA or ISI to Pakistan. so they have much other 'high priority' tasks and this priority keep shifting. Delay in SC for few individuals is not a serious issue for such organisations. this is probably why DIBP does not set any timeframe for outstanding 25% cases and really cannot comment on the expected finalisation date.

also, it is a fact that other governments do have set good procedures for their nationals for SC and other verifications. for some, documents and PCC etc are checked online. so it is really quick for them.

further, DIBP is not concerned because they are finalising required number of cases from all over the world.

anyway, finding our options through any lawyer in Australia would not harm. So i request onshore applicants to help us.




AbbasHosseini said:


> guys I want to share my own experience with you. I am from Iran and I have been to quite a few other forums full of applicants from Iran and a few other so called VHR nations.
> 
> you are not alone. The situation is the same for us. What's even more sad is that a lot of 190 applicants from Iran are still pending a decision since October 2012......let alone 189.
> 
> I personally dont blame DIBP for this. I blame ASIO and their lack of staff and/own willingness to process our cases.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is not much we can do. Even DIBP and some very well known politicians within the the Australian Parliament tried to "blame" and enforce ASIO to establish formal processing time lines for visa security assessments ( IMAs, 189, 176, 175, etc ) but nothing has happened so far. All we can do is have patience and pray to get out of this black-box as soon as possible.
> 
> I suggest you not think too much about it because it will only ruin you and the outcome will stay unchanged. I am just saying that ASIO wont listen to our complaints and DIBP does not have the authority to change anything about this since our cases are with ASIO. ASIO is either too lazy or too irresponsible to do their job efficiently and professionally within standard time frames.


----------



## hellonloose

I understand what you are saying. But do realise that this is what you are saying and not DIBP. If DIBP feels that certain Visa categories from certain countries are going to take more time than usual, kindly highlight the same so that applicants can take informed decision. 

Pakistani 190 applicants average processing time seems to be around 5 months. If I had known that Pakistani 190 applicants would be processed MUCH quicker than 189 (15+ months and counting), I would rather have opted for 190 because I had the option. When you are deliberately withholding information that can help applicant make an informed choice, you are putting them at a disadvantage. 



AbbasHosseini said:


> guys I want to share my own experience with you. I am from Iran and I have been to quite a few other forums full of applicants from Iran and a few other so called VHR nations.
> 
> you are not alone. The situation is the same for us. What's even more sad is that a lot of 190 applicants from Iran are still pending a decision since October 2012......let alone 189.
> 
> I personally dont blame DIBP for this. I blame ASIO and their lack of staff and/own willingness to process our cases.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is not much we can do. Even DIBP and some very well known politicians within the the Australian Parliament tried to "blame" and enforce ASIO to establish formal processing time lines for visa security assessments ( IMAs, 189, 176, 175, etc ) but nothing has happened so far. All we can do is have patience and pray to get out of this black-box as soon as possible.
> 
> I suggest you not think too much about it because it will only ruin you and the outcome will stay unchanged. I am just saying that ASIO wont listen to our complaints and DIBP does not have the authority to change anything about this since our cases are with ASIO. ASIO is either too lazy or too irresponsible to do their job efficiently and professionally within standard time frames.


----------



## Kamm

AbbasHosseini said:


> guys I want to share my own experience with you. I am from Iran and I have been to quite a few other forums full of applicants from Iran and a few other so called VHR nations.
> 
> you are not alone. The situation is the same for us. What's even more sad is that a lot of 190 applicants from Iran are still pending a decision since October 2012......let alone 189.
> 
> I personally dont blame DIBP for this. I blame ASIO and their lack of staff and/own willingness to process our cases.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is not much we can do. Even DIBP and some very well known politicians within the the Australian Parliament tried to "blame" and enforce ASIO to establish formal processing time lines for visa security assessments ( IMAs, 189, 176, 175, etc ) but nothing has happened so far. All we can do is have patience and pray to get out of this black-box as soon as possible.
> 
> I suggest you not think too much about it because it will only ruin you and the outcome will stay unchanged. I am just saying that ASIO wont listen to our complaints and DIBP does not have the authority to change anything about this since our cases are with ASIO. ASIO is either too lazy or too irresponsible to do their job efficiently and professionally within standard time frames.



Yeah u r absolutely right. Its Pakistanis, Iranis and Libians being axed. Unfortunately lawyers won't be able to help. & even if we manage somehow to have a lawyer seek explanation or a time frame from DIBP I don't think people have got the guts to initiate such a thing.

We are people with very defensive approach in life & won't be willing to risk anything. I have witnessed this not very long ago. So better keep whining on these forums & wait till u get lucky.


----------



## twister292

Kamm said:


> & how do u propose we do that? & for how long have u been asking for status and when did u lodge the complaint.
> 
> These concerns definitely need to get answered.
> 
> For people waiting over a year - absolutely unacceptable
> A ridiculous joke.
> 
> 
> PS. I know this is way out of the scope here but the day this nation elected Sharif as PM I knew things are going to get even worse.
> India has around 6 embassies in Australia and Pakistan has got just one in Canberra. Not an office - just a rented house converted into office and couches I'd rather through out. Ironic as it sounds the receptionist is an Afghan and doesn't speak Urdu and not good at English either.
> 
> The reason I shared this is "we are on our own" and on May 11th we made sure it stays this way. All other countries in Sub-continent including India, Bangladesh and SriLanka have streamlined process of getting security check. Their embassies do it & over here with us AFP does it riding their unicorns on the other side of rainbow. I pity the fools.
> 
> Sorry for going out of context but could stop myself.


Actually we have 2 diplomatic missions here...there's a High Commission in Canberra, and a Consulate-General in Sydney.

How many do you expect when there's less than 50,000 Pakistanis here in total?

The services from the High Commission are not in any way bad. I've had a passport renewal and a NICOP renewal go through them, so far they've been reasonable.

Security checks for Bangladesh are equally lengthy...several of my colleagues from Bangladesh and Sri Lanka, and even from Malaysia took long times.

Repeatedly pestering DIBP or your case officer wont help. Let the process take its time, because there's no legally binding limit of time on an application. You will eventually get it (Insha Allah).

In the meanwhile, don't stress out too much and carry on with your work life as it is...


----------



## Kamm

twister292 said:


> Actually we have 2 diplomatic missions here...there's a High Commission in Canberra, and a Consulate-General in Sydney.
> 
> How many do you expect when there's less than 50,000 Pakistanis here in total?
> 
> The services from the High Commission are not in any way bad. I've had a passport renewal and a NICOP renewal go through them, so far they've been reasonable.
> 
> Security checks for Bangladesh are equally lengthy...several of my colleagues from Bangladesh and Sri Lanka, and even from Malaysia took long times.
> 
> Repeatedly pestering DIBP or your case officer wont help. Let the process take its time, because there's no legally binding limit of time on an application. You will eventually get it (Insha Allah).
> 
> In the meanwhile, don't stress out too much and carry on with your work life as it is...


I don't know when you visited the high commission but I'm talking about just 2 months back and was absolutely dispirited. 

& yes there are bangolis and lankans going through lengthy SCs but not like us - 99.9% of applications!!! I also believe that we have earned all this and nothing is out of the ordinary. But when the anxiety of career getting out of the hands takes over, one looks for options and that's what I'm doing. 

I will definitely go seek legal help if there isn't any decision by June cos that will be twice as much as advertised. & if they advise the same like u do (which I have a feeling they will) then I guess there won't be an option but to wait. But like I said you can lure urself to sleep saying that at least you tried. Gives me goose bumps just thinking abt how hard it will be to get into market when you have been out of it for a long time.

Anyways

"In the meanwhile, don't stress out too much and carry on with your work life as it is..."

I like that. Guess don't have another option, do I?

The only variable that didn't put in the equation when I came to Australia 2 yrs ago. 

Thanks everyone for experience and advice - helps a lot

Good Luck everyone


----------



## Hunny1234

Well lets get happy now after serious chat...


Arriving on PR in australia is like a Pakistani groom visits his in laws ....
Hope you guys can understand 

Really its a dream of life


----------



## bazidkhan

Hunny1234 said:


> Well lets get happy now after serious chat...
> 
> 
> Arriving on PR in australia is like a Pakistani groom visits his in laws ....
> Hope you guys can understand
> 
> Really its a dream of life


Hahahahahaa.
You are absolutely right.. Not less than that..


----------



## Bret Hart

Hunny1234 said:


> Well lets get happy now after serious chat...
> 
> 
> Arriving on PR in australia is like a Pakistani groom visits his in laws ....
> Hope you guys can understand
> 
> Really its a dream of life



Haha...correct... Unfortunately we Pakistanis r powerless with no other option. We r not in negotiating position unlike other citizens....

I guess the best strategy would be to have patience & carry on with our routine life without worrying about the grant ... It would come on its own at our footstep one day, probably soon...

Best of Luck!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart

Bret Hart said:


> Haha...correct... Unfortunately we Pakistanis r powerless with no other option. We r not in negotiating position unlike other citizens....
> 
> I guess the best strategy would be to have patience & carry on with our routine life without worrying about the grant ... It would come on its own at our footstep one day, probably soon...
> 
> Best of Luck!!!!


Correction for a typo error: I mean doorstep not a footstep ...


----------



## itstudent1985

Hi All,

My friend has got a medical call for his 189 visa. His Timelines are:

Visa Lodge : 22 December 2012
CO : 26 Feb 2013
Team 34
Medical Call : 26 March 2014


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Kamm said:


> Seriously, there has to be something done about it. I cannot care less about a PR sticker on my passport (got the medicare & don't have enough money for home deposit ) but my only concern is that with every day passing I am kissing my career good bye. I might as well be the the one with shortest time line (lodged 16 Dec 2013) but still official time of 3 months has passed and I have every reason to be concerned and skeptical. My friends who graduated with me and applied even after me have got their visas and are working while I'm getting sick of NOs from recruiters for not having PR status.
> 
> This has to stop. We are paying an awful lot of money to have our applications processed. If the SCs are taking this long then evidently the procedure or protocol isn't the best and needs improving. I don't care if Scott Morrison has to come down to Pakistan himself to check if I ain't a security threat to Australia but this has to speed up.
> 
> Offshore applicants can plea on the fact that they have to go through agony and mental torture every single day and can't plan their lives ahead. Onshore applicants have more serious concern of witnessing their careers going down the drains just because DIBP was so damn incompetent they couldn't get the SCs done in time.
> 
> I'm in Melbourne & happy to go to 2 Lonsdale St. if other people produce balls and guts to join me.


I live in sydney. if someone want to go together let me know. But one problem i am facing is that I work 9 to 5 weekdays, it would be hard to go but will try.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

opfian said:


> Do share their response, in case u visit them


No worries I will for sure


----------



## stariq178

Amazingly IGIS has replied to my query within 2 working Days and has said there is no case with ASIO for my security clearance. I will check with my CO/VPO why there is delay. Hoping my grant is not far if security clearance has been completed.


----------



## indiference

Bret Hart said:


> Haha...correct... Unfortunately we Pakistanis r powerless with no other option. We r not in negotiating position unlike other citizens....
> 
> I guess the best strategy would be to have patience & carry on with our routine life without worrying about the grant ... It would come on its own at our footstep one day, probably soon...
> 
> Best of Luck!!!!


Agreed, this is the best approach, we shouldnt worry about things which are outside our influence circle, going to lawyers and cribbing about it will not take us anywhere but will make it more painful. Lets just stay strong and morally support each other. Our time will come soon InshAllah.


----------



## Kamm

stariq178 said:


> Amazingly IGIS has replied to my query within 2 working Days and has said there is no case with ASIO for my security clearance. I will check with my CO/VPO why there is delay. Hoping my grant is not far if security clearance has been completed.


Yeah u should and hope for the very best IA. Could be a case of "not with ASIO anymore" meaning SCs done. 

A small question though - anyone who knows please share

I explicitly asked my CO for the time required to process my application and what stage is it currently in. The reply goes like this

"So that all the legal requirements are met, it takes considerable time. I cannot give a specific time but as I said, its considerable"

Application going through SCs?


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello stariq 

Please send me detailed procedure to launch a complaint with igis and what reference info do we need to provide in the complaint wrt our application for immigration ?


----------



## opfian

Kamm said:


> Yeah u should and hope for the very best IA. Could be a case of "not with ASIO anymore" meaning SCs done. A small question though - anyone who knows please share I explicitly asked my CO for the time required to process my application and what stage is it currently in. The reply goes like this "So that all the legal requirements are met, it takes considerable time. I cannot give a specific time but as I said, its considerable" Application going through SCs?


In many case, CO never used word security checks. She always maintained that it is under internal processing.


----------



## Hunny1234

Guys I also logged an application with IGIS atleast I know if my SCs are done or not which apparently seem to have been completed as team13 asked on employment education gaps if any 2 Weeks back :-|


----------



## Kamm

Hunny1234 said:


> Guys I also logged an application with IGIS atleast I know if my SCs are done or not which apparently seem to have been completed as team13 asked on employment education gaps if any 2 Weeks back :-|


Good Luck with that. Team13 asking for something doesn't necessarily mean that SCs are done or not. I was contacted by the after less than 2 months of lodging application. I hope former is true in ur case.


----------



## Kamm

opfian said:


> In many case, CO never used word security checks. She always maintained that it is under internal processing.


Didn't know that. I think next time I'll ask categorically.
Thanks


----------



## twister292

Kamm said:


> I don't know when you visited the high commission but I'm talking about just 2 months back and was absolutely dispirited.


I've dealt with them by post mostly...they are quite OK for any consular matters. You need to be aware of the scale of our community here...there were 31,277 Pakistani-born Australian residents in 2010. Current estimates are at around 44,500.



Kamm said:


> I will definitely go seek legal help if there isn't any decision by June cos that will be twice as much as advertised. & if they advise the same like u do (which I have a feeling they will) then I guess there won't be an option but to wait. But like I said you can lure urself to sleep saying that at least you tried. Gives me goose bumps just thinking abt how hard it will be to get into market when you have been out of it for a long time.


That I agree with. Even though I decided to return to the higher education by research sector, it can be a substantial setback to miss out on graduate programs because of PR.

That said, hold your horses with the lawyers. The Auditor-General has queried ASIO in the past, and only reply of that report non-classified to publish was their stance that it is not possible to pin down individualised time-frames. ASIO has a proper service agreement with AFPOL, but not with DIBP. So once something goes into ASIO's domain, it is not under DIBP's power to force them to do something out of the way of what ASIO thinks is suitable.

It was also clearly mentioned in the documents that it is ASIO who decide if security checks are needed, and they also determine the extent of the checks.

I would reiterate, asking your CO the same thing over and over won't help. At the end of the day, he/she is an employee, and they also like stats of quick discharge of cases. 

DIBP has a service charter, but that is not a service delivery agreement. They make no ambiguities about the fact that the service charter does not mean they have to adhere to it.

I went through the same issues for my PR (13 months to process)...InshaAllah yours will be there soon, don't stress too much. It only wears your mind down and doesn't change things on DIBP's end...

PS I'm in Melbourne too


----------



## hellonloose

How about if you see the argument this way - if DIBP is 'observing' that certain visa categories of certain countries are taking substantially different processing times than published, just let it be known. This is not something unprecedented as:

- DIBP already has High Risk and Low Risk categorisation. They can use something similar to let applicants know that certain countries and certain visa categories are/will take substantially different times.
- CIC (Canadian Immigration and Citizenship) publishes average processing times for each country's processing centre.

Its better to say 24 months and complete the case in 18 than set a standard of 3 months and then take 15 - and keep the applicant in the blind!




twister292 said:


> I've dealt with them by post mostly...they are quite OK for any consular matters. You need to be aware of the scale of our community here...there were 31,277 Pakistani-born Australian residents in 2010. Current estimates are at around 44,500.
> 
> 
> 
> That I agree with. Even though I decided to return to the higher education by research sector, it can be a substantial setback to miss out on graduate programs because of PR.
> 
> That said, hold your horses with the lawyers. The Auditor-General has queried ASIO in the past, and only reply of that report non-classified to publish was their stance that it is not possible to pin down individualised time-frames. ASIO has a proper service agreement with AFPOL, but not with DIBP. So once something goes into ASIO's domain, it is not under DIBP's power to force them to do something out of the way of what ASIO thinks is suitable.
> 
> It was also clearly mentioned in the documents that it is ASIO who decide if security checks are needed, and they also determine the extent of the checks.
> 
> I would reiterate, asking your CO the same thing over and over won't help. At the end of the day, he/she is an employee, and they also like stats of quick discharge of cases.
> 
> DIBP has a service charter, but that is not a service delivery agreement. They make no ambiguities about the fact that the service charter does not mean they have to adhere to it.
> 
> I went through the same issues for my PR (13 months to process)...InshaAllah yours will be there soon, don't stress too much. It only wears your mind down and doesn't change things on DIBP's end...
> 
> PS I'm in Melbourne too


----------



## stariq178

One query: Can On line applicant see the status of their "security Clearance" , And is there any chances that a person's external security clearance might be completed but DIBP still doesn't decide on their case? What could be possible reason for the delay?


----------



## AbbasHosseini

stariq178 said:


> Amazingly IGIS has replied to my query within 2 working Days and has said there is no case with ASIO for my security clearance. I will check with my CO/VPO why there is delay. Hoping my grant is not far if security clearance has been completed.



your case could be on hold due to the number of visa quotes left for this year, meaning you may need to wait till July to get your grant. 

I could be wrong though but i know they have limitations and few places for your subclass as one of my friends also got a reply from his CO a couple of weeks ago ( despite getting PCC and medical call 2 months ago) that there are limited places available and etc etc

I hope you get your grant soon, 

good luck


----------



## Bret Hart

indiference said:


> Agreed, this is the best approach, we shouldnt worry about things which are outside our influence circle, going to lawyers and cribbing about it will not take us anywhere but will make it more painful. Lets just stay strong and morally support each other. Our time will come soon InshAllah.


This is called 'the positivity'... If we are categorized as from HR country then its solely becoz of us. Look at the insurgency and law & order situation here which is getting worst day by day.. We don't feel secure here anymore & I guess this is the reason most of us has decided to emigrate... So what are we blaming Aussie authorities for ??? they got an excuse... sorry mate but thats a bitter truth!!!

And let me clarify that I am not at all blaming Pakistan...This country is the best and has given us alot but our greed and system infected with corruption has brought it down to the ventilator...

Anyways, coming back to the point, the only solution I guess would be to show patience coz we emotionally sometimes make wrong decision. .

Those who applied through MARA agent I would suggest them to communicate with their agents to forward complaints to the DIBP authorities. As MARA agents are closely in touch with the relevant authorities.

At the end, we must thank GOD that its not a Canadian Immigration we have applied for, which takes ages to conclude... Lolzzz

So be optimistic guyz!!! my sixth sense says that as DIBP has reformed the system to online through IMMI account, it would take a lesser time for the grant than it used to take ...


----------



## stariq178

AbbasHosseini said:


> your case could be on hold due to the number of visa quotes left for this year, meaning you may need to wait till July to get your grant.
> 
> I could be wrong though but i know they have limitations and few places for your subclass as one of my friends also got a reply from his CO a couple of weeks ago ( despite getting PCC and medical call 2 months ago) that there are limited places available and etc etc
> 
> I hope you get your grant soon,
> 
> good luck


I never knew there was quota for grants also, first time i heard such thing.


----------



## Hunny1234

Hi Abbas 

This is the most relevant and useful information about quota, putting on hold even after SCs and priority processing - I've been given the same information from experienced sources which I would say is relevant for all pending grants of 189 and 175 applications applied before let us say sep 2012.
At this stage even uploaded medicals and PCC won't help - must wait till July 2014.

Now onwards till July we must share positive and backing up messages and any updates from relevant authorities in australia regarding our application.

Let us try all to prepare ourselves in the meantime for Ausi job n business market.


----------



## twister292

Hunny1234 said:


> Hi Abbas
> 
> This is the most relevant and useful information about quota, putting on hold even after SCs and priority processing - I've been given the same information from experienced sources which I would say is relevant for all pending grants of 189 and 175 applications applied before let us say sep 2012.
> At this stage even uploaded medicals and PCC won't help - must wait till July 2014.
> 
> Now onwards till July we must share positive and backing up messages and any updates from relevant authorities in australia regarding our application.
> 
> Let us try all to prepare ourselves in the meantime for Ausi job n business market.


There is a set quota for each category of visas in a given year. The 189s to date havent exceeded their overall allocation since their introduction...


----------



## twister292

hellonloose said:


> How about if you see the argument this way - if DIBP is 'observing' that certain visa categories of certain countries are taking substantially different processing times than published, just let it be known. This is not something unprecedented as:
> 
> - DIBP already has High Risk and Low Risk categorisation. They can use something similar to let applicants know that certain countries and certain visa categories are/will take substantially different times.
> - CIC (Canadian Immigration and Citizenship) publishes average processing times for each country's processing centre.
> 
> Its better to say 24 months and complete the case in 18 than set a standard of 3 months and then take 15 - and keep the applicant in the blind!


All GSM visas are processed centrally within Australia...the overseas embassies only handle visas like partner, visitor, humanitarian etc.

The older generation of visas (1XX and 8XX) had much longer processing standards (18-24 months) than the newer 189s (12 months or even lower).

ASIO does not disclose the reasons for delays on their side (could be something to do with the fact that security checks can involve communicating with other governments), and DIBP's hands are effectively tied in this case.

ASIO's report to the Auditor-General said the average processing time for a full security check is 200ish days.


----------



## mirza_755

twister292 said:


> There is a set quota for each category of visas in a given year. The 189s to date havent exceeded their overall allocation since their introduction...


How can we come to know about the filled and remaining quota ? Please share the links


----------



## Hunny1234

I'm interested too about quota stats


----------



## opfian

Bret Hart said:


> This is called 'the positivity'... If we are categorized as from HR country then its solely becoz of us. Look at the insurgency and law & order situation here which is getting worst day by day.. We don't feel secure here anymore & I guess this is the reason most of us has decided to emigrate... So what are we blaming Aussie authorities for ??? they got an excuse... sorry mate but thats a bitter truth!!! And let me clarify that I am not at all blaming Pakistan...This country is the best and has given us alot but our greed and system infected with corruption has brought it down to the ventilator... Anyways, coming back to the point, the only solution I guess would be to show patience coz we emotionally sometimes make wrong decision. . Those who applied through MARA agent I would suggest them to communicate with their agents to forward complaints to the DIBP authorities. As MARA agents are closely in touch with the relevant authorities. At the end, we must thank GOD that its not a Canadian Immigration we have applied for, which takes ages to conclude... Lolzzz So be optimistic guyz!!! my sixth sense says that as DIBP has reformed the system to online through IMMI account, it would take a lesser time for the grant than it used to take ...


I luvd ths post!!


----------



## Shafaat123

*CO assigement for 189 (Pakistan)*

Hi,

I am a telecom engineer from Pakistan.

I received 189 PR visa invite and have lodged the application on 5-Aug-13. I have also uploaded all the key evidences on the immigration website.

GSM Team 13 contacted me 28-Aug-13 and asked for Form 80, Form 1221 and CV. I have replied with the needful on 24-Sep-13. hey had few queries which i have addressed already.

After that there is a long silence. the Case officer is not yet submitted.

Now i am getting anxious and want to know what else can be done to get the CO assignment expedited. It's been 8 months since i lodged the visa.

IELTS (7): 12-Jan-13|Telecom Engineer 263311: 11-Jun-13|189 EOI Submitted: 12-Jun-13|189 invite: 1-Jul-13|189 Lodged: 5-Aug-13|Form 80 to GSM Team 13: 24-Sep-13| CO awaited


----------



## twister292

Shafaat123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a telecom engineer from Pakistan.
> 
> I received 189 PR visa invite and have lodged the application on 5-Aug-13. I have also uploaded all the key evidences on the immigration website.
> 
> GSM Team 13 contacted me 28-Aug-13 and asked for Form 80, Form 1221 and CV. I have replied with the needful on 24-Sep-13. hey had few queries which i have addressed already.
> 
> After that there is a long silence. the Case officer is not yet submitted.
> 
> Now i am getting anxious and want to know what else can be done to get the CO assignment expedited. It's been 8 months since i lodged the visa.
> 
> IELTS (7): 12-Jan-13|Telecom Engineer 263311: 11-Jun-13|189 EOI Submitted: 12-Jun-13|189 invite: 1-Jul-13|189 Lodged: 5-Aug-13|Form 80 to GSM Team 13: 24-Sep-13| CO awaited


It is likely that you have a CO. Unless they want something or some information, they wont contact you.


----------



## Bret Hart

Shafaat123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a telecom engineer from Pakistan.
> 
> I received 189 PR visa invite and have lodged the application on 5-Aug-13. I have also uploaded all the key evidences on the immigration website.
> 
> GSM Team 13 contacted me 28-Aug-13 and asked for Form 80, Form 1221 and CV. I have replied with the needful on 24-Sep-13. hey had few queries which i have addressed already.
> 
> After that there is a long silence. the Case officer is not yet submitted.
> 
> Now i am getting anxious and want to know what else can be done to get the CO assignment expedited. It's been 8 months since i lodged the visa.
> 
> IELTS (7): 12-Jan-13|Telecom Engineer 263311: 11-Jun-13|189 EOI Submitted: 12-Jun-13|189 invite: 1-Jul-13|189 Lodged: 5-Aug-13|Form 80 to GSM Team 13: 24-Sep-13| CO awaited


Hi Shafaat,

I applied in Aug-13 too and was assigned CO in the 1st week of November. Team 13 is not actually a CO, its just a supportive team that tries to gather documents prior to assignment of CO.

So u need to send them an email immediately to find out why CO has not be allocated so far...

Its a lengthy wait dude!!!


----------



## opfian

Shafaat123 said:


> Hi, I am a telecom engineer from Pakistan. I received 189 PR visa invite and have lodged the application on 5-Aug-13. I have also uploaded all the key evidences on the immigration website. GSM Team 13 contacted me 28-Aug-13 and asked for Form 80, Form 1221 and CV. I have replied with the needful on 24-Sep-13. hey had few queries which i have addressed already. After that there is a long silence. the Case officer is not yet submitted. Now i am getting anxious and want to know what else can be done to get the CO assignment expedited. It's been 8 months since i lodged the visa. IELTS (7): 12-Jan-13|Telecom Engineer 263311: 11-Jun-13|189 EOI Submitted: 12-Jun-13|189 invite: 1-Jul-13|189 Lodged: 5-Aug-13|Form 80 to GSM Team 13: 24-Sep-13| CO awaited



I think u must be having a CO but you were not contacted as nothing is required from your side at the moment.


----------



## stariq178

So i will rephrase my question , Are there any guys like me whose external security clearance has been completed and they are still waiting for their grants?


----------



## sadeed

Hi All,

Is it possible to apply for the state/Victoria sponsorship without actually having the 7 band as I m appearing again on May 2014 and have got the valid IELTS result with 6.5 L, 6 R, W 7, S 7. 

Is IELTS mandatory before the application is accepted by the state is there any option for the conditional application or so.

Thanks


----------



## twister292

sadeed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it possible to apply for the state/Victoria sponsorship without actually having the 7 band as I m appearing again on May 2014 and have got the valid IELTS result with 6.5 L, 6 R, W 7, S 7.
> 
> Is IELTS mandatory before the application is accepted by the state is there any option for the conditional application or so.
> 
> Thanks


You must satisfy all criteria from the very outset. There's no conditional applications.


----------



## Shafaat123

sadeed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it possible to apply for the state/Victoria sponsorship without actually having the 7 band as I m appearing again on May 2014 and have got the valid IELTS result with 6.5 L, 6 R, W 7, S 7.
> 
> Is IELTS mandatory before the application is accepted by the state is there any option for the conditional application or so.
> 
> Thanks


minimum ielts score depends on the occupation and the state.


----------



## Hunny1234

Stariq I've queried my CO today to check about SCs, it seems that SCs are done - let the reply come by tomorrow or by Friday I hope. 
The last was T13 asked eduction employment detailed history with gaps. CO assigned in sep 2012 for 175.


----------



## Shafaat123

sadeed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it possible to apply for the state/Victoria sponsorship without actually having the 7 band as I m appearing again on May 2014 and have got the valid IELTS result with 6.5 L, 6 R, W 7, S 7.
> 
> Is IELTS mandatory before the application is accepted by the state is there any option for the conditional application or so.
> 
> Thanks


pls check the following link for victoria state, some occupation need minimum 6 each while some 7:

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## Shafaat123

Bret Hart said:


> Hi Shafaat,
> 
> I applied in Aug-13 too and was assigned CO in the 1st week of November. Team 13 is not actually a CO, its just a supportive team that tries to gather documents prior to assignment of CO.
> 
> So u need to send them an email immediately to find out why CO has not be allocated so far...
> 
> Its a lengthy wait dude!!!


thanks for sharing the experience, did the co ask for further information? dis he contact you to provide additional evidences?


----------



## indiference

sadeed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it possible to apply for the state/Victoria sponsorship without actually having the 7 band as I m appearing again on May 2014 and have got the valid IELTS result with 6.5 L, 6 R, W 7, S 7.
> 
> Is IELTS mandatory before the application is accepted by the state is there any option for the conditional application or so.
> 
> Thanks


While applying for state sponsorship, the IELTS band requirement differs depending on the occupation that you are targeting. However keep in mind that if you have scored less than 7 in each IELTS module, you can't claim 10 points for the language. In summary, if you have 60/65 or more points without language points and the state occupation you are targeting demands minimum of 6 in each IELTS module, you are good to go.


----------



## Bret Hart

Shafaat123 said:


> thanks for sharing the experience, did the co ask for further information? dis he contact you to provide additional evidences?


No he didn't ask for additional evidences . CO straightaway gave me HAP ID to proceed with Medicals and asked for PCC which I submitted in two weeks time.


----------



## jassmine

What is the procedure for PCC and medical in Khi and how long does it takes? IS PCC free of cost or u have to pay for it?


----------



## jassmine

Bret Hart said:


> No he didn't ask for additional evidences . CO straightaway gave me HAP ID to proceed with Medicals and asked for PCC which I submitted in two weeks time.


Could u pls share ur signature?


----------



## sadeed

*SOL Chnages*

Any news on new SOL and IT being not removed from the list for 2014-2015.


----------



## n3o

jassmine said:


> What is the procedure for PCC and medical in Khi and how long does it takes? IS PCC free of cost or u have to pay for it?


To obtained PCC you need to give application in nearest police station. They will guide you about the rest of the procedure. For medical there is a medical center near Karsaz. Nothing is free BTW.


----------



## n3o

this thread reached 1000 pages not sure if overall grants reached by the same number.


----------



## Shafaat123

Bret Hart said:


> No he didn't ask for additional evidences . CO straightaway gave me HAP ID to proceed with Medicals and asked for PCC which I submitted in two weeks time.


Thanks sir, were u contacted by team 13 as well or just co? What is the present status of ur immigration case? 

As someone else asked, I would also appreciate if u add ur signature with vis progress summary. 

IELTS (7): 12-Jan-13|Telecom Engineer 263311: 11-Jun-13|189 EOI Submitted: 12-Jun-13|189 invite: 1-Jul-13|189 Lodged: 5-Aug-13|Form 80 to GSM Team 13: 24-Sep-13| CO awaited


----------



## opfian

IELETS certificates are issued with a recommendation that applicant may be again tested for his English language skills after two years, from date of exam.



I was going through DIBP website and found that DIBP considers IELETS results valid for a period of THREE YEARS, from date of exam. Could someone please verify this?


----------



## opfian

This is 1000th post of this thread.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

opfian said:


> This is 1000th post of this thread.


yes. it is valid for three years with DIBP. MINE WAS ALMOST 2.5 YEARS OLD AND IT WAS ACCEPTED. Can anyone please help me to find out that the secondary applicant should also stay in sponsored it ? is it necessary for secondary applicant as well?


----------



## Bret Hart

jassmine said:


> could u pls share ur signature?


fyi


----------



## Bret Hart

Shafaat123 said:


> Thanks sir, were u contacted by team 13 as well or just co? What is the present status of ur immigration case?
> 
> As someone else asked, I would also appreciate if u add ur signature with vis progress summary.
> 
> IELTS (7): 12-Jan-13|Telecom Engineer 263311: 11-Jun-13|189 EOI Submitted: 12-Jun-13|189 invite: 1-Jul-13|189 Lodged: 5-Aug-13|Form 80 to GSM Team 13: 24-Sep-13| CO awaited


Signature updated...Yes I was also contacted by Team 13 to provide form 80 & 1221. Afterwards CO was allocated.

Well like all of u present status of my case is unknown, however, I am planning to contact my CO at the end of this month to find out the progress.


----------



## indiference

Emailed my CO and got a reply within half an hour, replied again with another query and got a reply within 15 minutes, although the replies were useless standard one but this has never happened before with me, usually they would reply after about 1 week or so, It seems DIBP doesnt have much work these days, appearantly they have utilized all their quota and now have time to spare.

I bet they might even accept chat requests these days...lol


----------



## Avatar82

3 days back I inquired my CO to provide update on my application...I received a standard reply from him today i.e. ' I recognise the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. You can be assured that I will do all I can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.'
I have no clue what is going i mean this is my 18th month ending since CO allocation and still there is no sign of finalization of my application


----------



## indiference

Avatar82 said:


> 3 days back I inquired my CO to provide update on my application...I received a standard reply from him today i.e. ' I recognise the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. You can be assured that I will do all I can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.'
> I have no clue what is going i mean this is my 18th month ending since CO allocation and still there is no sign of finalization of my application


This is the exact same reply i got, i am quite sure that the issue is with the quota, my earlier understanding was that once a CO is allocated, the candidate's quota is reserved, however this seems to be the case inlight of whats going on for the past 1 month. 

No idea how they relate quote with CO assignment and later later with actual grants, maybe someone can shed some light on this.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

indiference said:


> This is the exact same reply i got, i am quite sure that the issue is with the quota, my earlier understanding was that once a CO is allocated, the candidate's quota is reserved, however this seems to be the case inlight of whats going on for the past 1 month.
> 
> No idea how they relate quote with CO assignment and later later with actual grants, maybe someone can shed some light on this.


I have spoken to my agent and a few other friends who also have austrlaian migration agents and they said a CO allocation doesnt mean a quota guarantee. 

If they have finished quotes, then we must wait till july. But i believe the delay is not due to the quota limitations ( at least not with 189 applicants since this limitation only applied to the Nominated Visa catagory, ie 489, 176, 190 and FS 175 ) .. 

we are just stuck in ASIO's blackbox. The fact that other nationals are getting grants every day on this forum clearly means that DIBP still has places left for our grants. its just ASIO thats holding back on our applications.


----------



## Bret Hart

AbbasHosseini said:


> I have spoken to my agent and a few other friends who also have austrlaian migration agents and they said a CO allocation doesnt mean a quota guarantee.
> 
> If they have finished quotes, then we must wait till july. But i believe the delay is not due to the quota limitations ( at least not with 189 applicants since this limitation only applied to the Nominated Visa catagory, ie 489, 176, 190 and FS 175 ) ..
> 
> we are just stuck in ASIO's blackbox. The fact that other nationals are getting grants every day on this forum clearly means that DIBP still has places left for our grants. its just ASIO thats holding back on our applications.


Agreed. Unfortunately I guess 100% of Pakistani 189 visa applications are scrutinized by ASIO. 

I think its a two way communication between Aussie & Pakistani agencies and Pakistani agencies, as anticipated would have been giving a sluggish response to their queries, which is subsequently delaying the outcome. 

Therefore, we cannot hold DIBP completely responsible for the inconvenience. 

Despite that I have some serious reservations about DIBP's pratices, why the hell are 190 applicants considered safe from security point of view and their cases not forwarded to ASIO????

Why is it only a poor 189 applicant who has to go through lengthy process & has to wait for years before the case is finalized? Thats a complete discrimination!!!


----------



## stariq178

AbbasHosseini said:


> I have spoken to my agent and a few other friends who also have austrlaian migration agents and they said a CO allocation doesnt mean a quota guarantee.
> 
> If they have finished quotes, then we must wait till july. But i believe the delay is not due to the quota limitations ( at least not with 189 applicants since this limitation only applied to the Nominated Visa catagory, ie 489, 176, 190 and FS 175 ) ..
> 
> we are just stuck in ASIO's blackbox. The fact that other nationals are getting grants every day on this forum clearly means that DIBP still has places left for our grants. its just ASIO thats holding back on our applications.


Agreed Other nationals are getting 189 Visas. I have a unique case , my case is not with ASIO as i have confirmed from IGIS but i am also not getting grant. God bless the HR countries..


----------



## twister292

Bret Hart said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately I guess 100% of Pakistani 189 visa applications are scrutinized by ASIO.
> 
> I think its a two way communication between Aussie & Pakistani agencies and Pakistani agencies, as anticipated would have been giving a sluggish response to their queries, which is subsequently delaying the outcome.
> 
> Therefore, we cannot hold DIBP completely responsible for the inconvenience.
> 
> Despite that I have some serious reservations about DIBP's pratices, why the hell are 190 applicants considered safe from security point of view and their cases not forwarded to ASIO????
> 
> Why is it only a poor 189 applicant who has to go through lengthy process & has to wait for years before the case is finalized? Thats a complete discrimination!!!


It's not DIBP but ASIO who decide whether SCs take place.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Bret Hart said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately I guess 100% of Pakistani 189 visa applications are scrutinized by ASIO.
> 
> I think its a two way communication between Aussie & Pakistani agencies and Pakistani agencies, as anticipated would have been giving a sluggish response to their queries, which is subsequently delaying the outcome.
> 
> Therefore, we cannot hold DIBP completely responsible for the inconvenience.
> 
> Despite that I have some serious reservations about DIBP's pratices, why the hell are 190 applicants considered safe from security point of view and their cases not forwarded to ASIO????
> 
> Why is it only a poor 189 applicant who has to go through lengthy process & has to wait for years before the case is finalized? Thats a complete discrimination!!!


I think both 190 and 189 applicants undergo the same security checks, but 190 applicants get a much much higher priority for reasons we dont know. I honestly dont think ASIO really spends 12-18 months on a particular case. THey probably spend about 1-4 months max on a person. In most cases, 2 months on average. 189 applications proabably sit idle for at least 12 months before ASIO even looks into them. its really a disgusting process.


----------



## Hunny1234

I think ASIO also have priority processing depending on factors like HR county and priority processing instructions from DIAC.
Finally, see quota thing is confused on this forum - I think. For 175 applications there has been no quota or cap like 189. The 75% qouta here means that in a budget year they can only complete 75% of the lets us say lower priority applications an the rest of the25% applications to be finalized probably after 1 July. So by the time 1st July comes the quota to finalize the pending lower priority applications is refreshed and anxious people waiting over 18 months get the turn - exceptions are always there.

Hope this helps


----------



## Shafaat123

opfian said:


> IELETS certificates are issued with a recommendation that applicant may be again tested for his English language skills after two years, from date of exam.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going through DIBP website and found that DIBP considers IELETS results valid for a period of THREE YEARS, from date of exam. Could someone please verify this?


yes 3 years is fine, my brother's ielts was still considered valid even though it was older that 2 years but not older than 3.


----------



## Shafaat123

Bret Hart said:


> No he didn't ask for additional evidences . CO straightaway gave me HAP ID to proceed with Medicals and asked for PCC which I submitted in two weeks time.



Dear Bret, I am having a feeling that there is something missing on my part. similar to ur case, form 80 and 1221 have been submitted to gsm team 13 upon their request. however CO haven't contacted me even after 8 months. however in ur case CO was assigned pretty soon (189 Lodged: (25-08-13), CO allocated (22-10-13)). 

Please note that i have not submitted medical history information electronically through the web link "e.medical - organise your health examination". one friend of mine asked me not submit it unless CO asks as this was his case, but his visa is 190. But he also informed that GSM team 13 didn't contact him. so i think the process is slightly for 190 as compared to 189.

moreover, I have not uploaded form 80 as the scanned copy is beyond the attachment size limit. But i do not think that would matter as GSM team 13 has already asked some queries related to the information mentioned in form 80 which i have already addressed.

What was ur situation? did u wait for CO to ask u to submit the e-medical information electronically? Or did u submit the medical information from web link right away before CO assignment?

IELTS (7 each): 12-Jan-13|Telecom Engineer 263311: 11-Jun-13|189 EOI Submitted: 12-Jun-13|189 invite: 1-Jul-13|189 Lodged: 5-Aug-13|Form 80 to GSM Team 13: 24-Sep-13| CO awaited


----------



## nazarwaheed

Hi all

can you tell me if my children born outside Australia (1 and 2 years) will get any benefits? I am just calculating my budget and then moving to Sydney in few months


----------



## Shafaat123

nazarwaheed said:


> Hi all
> 
> can you tell me if my children born outside Australia (1 and 2 years) will get any benefits? I am just calculating my budget and then moving to Sydney in few months


yes u can get family tax benefit. check the link:

Family Tax Benefit


----------



## nazarwaheed

Shafaat123 said:


> yes u can get family tax benefit. check the link:
> 
> Family Tax Benefit


Shafaat

I have went through all this ten times. I wanted to know from someone who already has claimed them.
On these website, there is a 'newly arrived waiting period' of two year, which confuses me to understand what can i claim or not.


----------



## opfian

Shafaat123 said:


> yes 3 years is fine, my brother's ielts was still considered valid even though it was older that 2 years but not older than 3.



Is it valid for SS also??


----------



## Shafaat123

nazarwaheed said:


> Shafaat
> 
> I have went through all this ten times. I wanted to know from someone who already has claimed them.
> On these website, there is a 'newly arrived waiting period' of two year, which confuses me to understand what can i claim or not.


Nazar,

yes newly arrived immigrants also receive family tax benefit. my friend went on 190 in sep-2013 and he is receiving. Let me copy paste exactly what he told me:

1) "You have free consultation from the day you arrive here. If u have childrens Gov give you family tax benefit from ur first day here and if u get MAXIMUM family tax benefit based on ur circumstances then u r eligible for health care card on which all medicines are subsidized. This card also helps u in getting concessions on different bills"

2) "social security benefits u get after fulfilling 2 years resident period i.e. u have to be in AUS for 2 years to be eligible"

3) "family tax benefit is support in form of cash, it is applicatble from first day. but u have to apply for it after arrival and in start it can take 3-4 months to start payments. I get 640 fortnightly for two kids. almost 1300 a month"

i personally suggest to move along with family as: 

a) one can easily focus on the proper job hunt without much home sickness and missing the loved ones

b) groceries is much cheaper as compared to the food in restaurant, so the home cooked food can compensate to some extent the higher living expense for a family

c) family tax benefits can also prove fruitful


----------



## Shafaat123

opfian said:


> Is it valid for SS also??


if u mean state sponsorship, yes it is. infant my brother received invite for 190, south australia state.


----------



## nazarwaheed

Shafaat123 said:


> Nazar,
> 
> yes newly arrived immigrants also receive family tax benefit. my friend went on 190 in sep-2013 and he is receiving. Let me copy paste exactly what he told me:
> 
> 1) "You have free consultation from the day you arrive here. If u have childrens Gov give you family tax benefit from ur first day here and if u get MAXIMUM family tax benefit based on ur circumstances then u r eligible for health care card on which all medicines are subsidized. This card also helps u in getting concessions on different bills"
> 
> 2) "social security benefits u get after fulfilling 2 years resident period i.e. u have to be in AUS for 2 years to be eligible"
> 
> 3) "family tax benefit is support in form of cash, it is applicatble from first day. but u have to apply for it after arrival and in start it can take 3-4 months to start payments. I get 640 fortnightly for two kids. almost 1300 a month"
> 
> 
> 
> i personally suggest to move along with family as:
> 
> a) one can easily focus on the proper job hunt without much home sickness and missing the loved ones
> 
> b) groceries is much cheaper as compared to the food in restaurant, so the home cooked food can compensate to some extent the higher living expense for a family
> 
> c) family tax benefits can also prove fruitful





the most precise answer i was looking for !!!

Shafaat, i can not thank you enough

bravo


----------



## Jamaloo

Bret Hart said:


> Signature updated...Yes I was also contacted by Team 13 to provide form 80 & 1221. Afterwards CO was allocated.
> 
> Well like all of u present status of my case is unknown, however, I am planning to contact my CO at the end of this month to find out the progress.




can any one tell me what is the exact quota allocated fro Pak people and when is it best to apply , or round the year application are accepted ????????????kindly guide me , i shall apply under Skill migrant visa 190


----------



## Waqarali20005

Dear All,

I am trying to apply for visa through ImmiAccount but after few steps it gives me the this message *" We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."*. further when i login to my immiaccount directly, there is no visa application saved but when i log in to skill select and click on apply visa, it starts over the application with information previously entered. I am confused, any body else is facing or have faced the same situation?


----------



## ab1303

Avatar82 said:


> 3 days back I inquired my CO to provide update on my application...I received a standard reply from him today i.e. ' I recognise the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. You can be assured that I will do all I can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.'
> I have no clue what is going i mean this is my 18th month ending since CO allocation and still there is no sign of finalization of my application


MY CO from Team 33, initials LS acts like a total *#$h!t#*. I've asked her many times to just plainly tell me whether my SC are ongoing or not or at least tell me when SC were started and she has never entertained these queries....
Is there any way I can figure out :noidea: for myself whether SC are in process or not


----------



## Hunny1234

Here is the response to the query I put up with IGIS for security checks completion or errors:-


I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.

This office is the Office of the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security (OIGIS) and we do not process visa applications or make security assessments. We do, however, oversee the agency that conducts security assessments if one is required as part of the application process.

The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. I will contact ASIO for information about this visa application to check ASIO’s handling of any security assessment associated with the application. 

We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) can do this, and only where there are extenuating circumstances.

Where we identify an issue requiring resolution, we liaise with the relevant agencies about the issue. Where possible we will advise you in general terms of the outcome of our inquiry. Please note that it may be a number of weeks before we are able to respond to you.

Kind regards,


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Hunny1234 said:


> Here is the response to the query I put up with IGIS for security checks completion or errors:-
> 
> 
> I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.
> 
> This office is the Office of the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security (OIGIS) and we do not process visa applications or make security assessments. We do, however, oversee the agency that conducts security assessments if one is required as part of the application process.
> 
> The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. I will contact ASIO for information about this visa application to check ASIO’s handling of any security assessment associated with the application.
> 
> We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) can do this, and only where there are extenuating circumstances.
> 
> Where we identify an issue requiring resolution, we liaise with the relevant agencies about the issue. Where possible we will advise you in general terms of the outcome of our inquiry. Please note that it may be a number of weeks before we are able to respond to you.
> 
> Kind regards,


I have never contacted IGIS before... Is there any point of contacting them? Also, do they only respond to agent in charge of application or can I contact them directly myself? Would they ignore me? 

thx


----------



## stariq178

Hunny1234 said:


> Here is the response to the query I put up with IGIS for security checks completion or errors:-
> 
> 
> I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.
> 
> This office is the Office of the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security (OIGIS) and we do not process visa applications or make security assessments. We do, however, oversee the agency that conducts security assessments if one is required as part of the application process.
> 
> The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. I will contact ASIO for information about this visa application to check ASIO’s handling of any security assessment associated with the application.
> 
> We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) can do this, and only where there are extenuating circumstances.
> 
> Where we identify an issue requiring resolution, we liaise with the relevant agencies about the issue. Where possible we will advise you in general terms of the outcome of our inquiry. Please note that it may be a number of weeks before we are able to respond to you.
> 
> Kind regards,


This is initial response , 2 days after this they responded that my case is not with ASIO and i should contact DIPB.


----------



## syeralia

stariq178 said:


> This is initial response , 2 days after this they responded that my case is not with ASIO and i should contact DIPB.


so did u contact DIBP ?????? or ur CO


----------



## stariq178

I have recently Submitted by PCC (Front Loaded) around 2 weeks back, the CO said that we are processing the case , no response on which stage it is. So i am going to wait 2 weeks and send her an email again.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqarali20005 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am trying to apply for visa through ImmiAccount but after few steps it gives me the this message *" We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."*. further when i login to my immiaccount directly, there is no visa application saved but when i log in to skill select and click on apply visa, it starts over the application with information previously entered. I am confused, any body else is facing or have faced the same situation?


Guys, any one, please??/ they have planned maintenance on 6th April...


----------



## Hunny1234

No Abbas they won't ignore just visit their website. Think with confidence bro


----------



## Hunny1234

Stariq was the initial response given to you is that u mean to say?


----------



## stariq178

Hunny1234 said:


> Stariq was the initial response given to you is that u mean to say?


Yes , And i think this is the initial response they give to everyone. Then depending on case you get final response after a certain amount of time. Different times have been shared by forum members , In my case I got Final response in 2 Days after the Initial response.


----------



## Hunny1234

Ok thanks


----------



## ali_jaff

My 189 application is entering 11th month after CO allocation and having seen most of you still waiting even after 18 months I guess it will be same time nex year when i might hear something from them IA. 

The best we can do is to relax and go on with our daily lives. Hazrat Ali (RA) said that "I recognized God by failure of my intentions". Surely what God intends for you is for your own good.


----------



## millinium_bug

stariq178 said:


> So i will rephrase my question , Are there any guys like me whose external security clearance has been completed and they are still waiting for their grants?


Yaar I m also in the waiting list


----------



## ali_jaff

Waqarali20005 said:


> Guys, any one, please??/ they have planned maintenance on 6th April...


NOt sure what the problem is but give it a day or two and try again or call them directly on help line they have on site if any.


----------



## Bret Hart

Shafaat123 said:


> Dear Bret, I am having a feeling that there is something missing on my part. similar to ur case, form 80 and 1221 have been submitted to gsm team 13 upon their request. however CO haven't contacted me even after 8 months. however in ur case CO was assigned pretty soon (189 Lodged: (25-08-13), CO allocated (22-10-13)).
> 
> Please note that i have not submitted medical history information electronically through the web link "e.medical - organise your health examination". one friend of mine asked me not submit it unless CO asks as this was his case, but his visa is 190. But he also informed that GSM team 13 didn't contact him. so i think the process is slightly for 190 as compared to 189.
> 
> moreover, I have not uploaded form 80 as the scanned copy is beyond the attachment size limit. But i do not think that would matter as GSM team 13 has already asked some queries related to the information mentioned in form 80 which i have already addressed.
> 
> What was ur situation? did u wait for CO to ask u to submit the e-medical information electronically? Or did u submit the medical information from web link right away before CO assignment?
> 
> IELTS (7 each): 12-Jan-13|Telecom Engineer 263311: 11-Jun-13|189 EOI Submitted: 12-Jun-13|189 invite: 1-Jul-13|189 Lodged: 5-Aug-13|Form 80 to GSM Team 13: 24-Sep-13| CO awaited


Dear Shafaat,

I was actually asked by CO to submit medicals, therefore, went ahead. I think your friend is right. You shouldn't go for it unless asked by CO.

I do understand that scanned file of Form 80 is of enormous size, however, u may use compression softwares, freely available online in order to shrink the file. And this is acceptable to DIBP.


----------



## syeralia

ali_jaff said:


> My 189 application is entering 11th month after CO allocation and having seen most of you still waiting even after 18 months I guess it will be same time nex year when i might hear something from them IA.
> 
> The best we can do is to relax and go on with our daily lives. Hazrat Ali (RA) said that "I recognized God by failure of my intentions". Surely what God intends for you is for your own good.


plz add ur time line in ur signature u might got CO assigned in May 2013


----------



## indiference

ali wasiq said:


> Hi I am new in this FORUM as Our Visa De fecto Subclass 309/100 was lounged on 01.oct.2012 in Islamabad Pakistan and CO requested for med/PCC and additional documents On 21.Dec.12 and we submitted Med/PCC and other documents on 10. JAN.2013. As They Forwarded Application For External Check (Security Checks) on 28.Jan.2013. And now it has 14 months that the application was forwarded For External Check. And last Month On 17.Feb.2014 Co emailed and request for An Updated PCC and we submitted Updated PCC On 5.Mar.2014. And when we call to CO they says that we are waiting for external checks to complete. Did anyone Knows How Much time It will take more. Thanks..


my guess is in another month or two, you should get the grant cause as per the history you provided, it seems they have already completed the checks and now after your PCC, they are doing some final verification or maybe they are just waiting for july to have the new quota and provide your grant


----------



## ali wasiq

indiference said:


> my guess is in another month or two, you should get the grant cause as per the history you provided, it seems they have already completed the checks and now after your PCC, they are doing some final verification or maybe they are just waiting for july to have the new quota and provide your grant


Yeah Hope For the best. Thanks Mate for your opinion..


----------



## indiference

AbbasHosseini said:


> I have spoken to my agent and a few other friends who also have austrlaian migration agents and they said a CO allocation doesnt mean a quota guarantee.
> 
> If they have finished quotes, then we must wait till july. But i believe the delay is not due to the quota limitations ( at least not with 189 applicants since this limitation only applied to the Nominated Visa catagory, ie 489, 176, 190 and FS 175 ) ..
> 
> we are just stuck in ASIO's blackbox. The fact that other nationals are getting grants every day on this forum clearly means that DIBP still has places left for our grants. its just ASIO thats holding back on our applications.


Dear Abbas, As per my information the 189 is similar to older FS 175, the quota limitation is applicable on types of immigration visa, please refer to the link below, however as you mentioned, it is also very much possible that some of us are still stuck with the external checks, as in my case i know that i am since IGIS confirmed my application being with them till Dec 2012, not sure about now though :

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm


----------



## Hunny1234

I think ASIO also have priority processing depending on factors like HR county and priority processing instructions from DIAC.
Finally, see quota thing is confused on this forum - I think. For 175 applications there has been no quota or cap like 189. The 75% qouta here means that in a budget year they can only complete 75% of the lets us say lower priority applications an the rest of the25% applications to be finalized probably after 1 July. So by the time 1st July comes the quota to finalize the pending lower priority applications is refreshed and anxious people waiting over 18 months get the turn - exceptions are always there.


----------



## Hunny1234

From the statistics we can see Ausi immigrants are increasing every year 2012-13 has seen the most number of immigrants


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi To_ALL_Pakistanis (including me)

Boss why we do not have our timelines in our signature. It will help tracing trend of visa grant.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## stariq178

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi To_ALL_Pakistanis (including me)
> 
> Boss why we do not have our timelines in our signature. It will help tracing trend of visa grant.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Our forum member shoaib was maintaining a sheet. He got the grant. Once he comes On line again will ask him to handover the responsibility to someone else.


----------



## bazidkhan

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi To_ALL_Pakistanis (including me)
> 
> Boss why we do not have our timelines in our signature. It will help tracing trend of visa grant.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Hi Bro.
what visa subclass you have applied for? 190,189 or 489 ?


----------



## ssaifuddin

bazidkhan said:


> Hi Bro.
> what visa subclass you have applied for? 190,189 or 489 ?


For me its 189.


----------



## ssaifuddin

stariq178 said:


> Our forum member shoaib was maintaining a sheet. He got the grant. Once he comes On line again will ask him to handover the responsibility to someone else.


Hi S Tariq

let us help each other to work on rither same or new sheet. which ever easy to maintain

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## atharnizam

Hi guys, 

I have SN 190 for SA. I tried finding a job onshore and offshore in SA but hard luck, only got appreciation for my CV 

However, a company approached and offered a job from NSW, what should I do, can I accept and work outside SA. Thank you for helping

Regards


----------



## pakiapplicant123

I got the email for med and pcc today
Whats the process to get pcc here in islamabad?
And is med simple?
Does it mean grant is coming soon?


----------



## mhaqs

atharnizam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have SN 190 for SA. I tried finding a job onshore and offshore in SA but hard luck, only got appreciation for my CV
> 
> However, a company approached and offered a job from NSW, what should I do, can I accept and work outside SA. Thank you for helping
> 
> Regards


I might be wrong on this but you only need to spend 2 years of your 5 years in a state where you were nominated. You should take the job if it's good for you. If inquired, you can always tell them that you've moved to another state because you couldn't find a job in the nominated state whatsoever. 



usman1984 said:


> I got the email for med and pcc today
> Whats the process to get pcc here in islamabad?
> And is med simple?
> Does it mean grant is coming soon?


What is your visa type? 189? Nevertheless, the medical centre needs to be chosen from inside the visa application portal. It's either Aziz Medical Centre or IOM Islamabad.


----------



## stariq178

usman1984 said:


> I got the email for med and pcc today
> Whats the process to get pcc here in islamabad?
> And is med simple?
> Does it mean grant is coming soon?


IF you are 190 you will get grant 3-4 weeks after medical unless there is some major problem in medical. Medical is very simple , physical exam , chest Xray ,Urine and Blood sample. Go to Aziz Medical you will be done in almost 1 hour. Never ever go to IOM its a waste of time and useless place and people.


----------



## opfian

usman1984 said:


> I got the email for med and pcc today Whats the process to get pcc here in islamabad? And is med simple? Does it mean grant is coming soon?



I think u r a 189 applicant


----------



## RazaF

stariq178 said:


> IF you are 190 you will get grant 3-4 weeks after medical unless there is some major problem in medical. Medical is very simple , physical exam , chest Xray ,Urine and Blood sample. Go to Aziz Medical you will be done in almost 1 hour. Never ever go to IOM its a waste of time and useless place and people.


Is there any other place for Meds other than IOM in Karachi?


----------



## opfian

RazaF said:


> Is there any other place for Meds other than IOM in Karachi?



Did u receive medical call ?


----------



## RazaF

opfian said:


> Did u receive medical call ?


No. Just asking for info


----------



## showib49

HI All, Need help its urgent.
One of my friend applied in January 2013 for 189. Then he switched to Saudi Arabia for his job and he had "Business Visit Work Visa" for Saudi Arabia. Few days ago he resigned from his job and in the mean while "CO" required medical, Form 80 and PCC. He took his PCC from Pakistan, and sent to CO but now CO email him and required PCC from Saudi Arabia.

Saudi Arabia provides PCC to only those person who have "Akama" but my friend was on "Business Visit Work Visa" and he had not "Akama" So he cannot have PCC from Saudi Arabia. Further PCC is required if you spend 12 months in a country but he spent only 10.5 months. Now what should he do ?


----------



## msaeed

atharnizam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have SN 190 for SA. I tried finding a job onshore and offshore in SA but hard luck, only got appreciation for my CV
> 
> However, a company approached and offered a job from NSW, what should I do, can I accept and work outside SA. Thank you for helping
> 
> Regards


If you have spent 6 months in SA without finding a job in your profession then contact the SA immigration department and explain them the situation , they might release you from the State obligation..


----------



## ssaifuddin

showib49 said:


> HI All, Need help its urgent.
> One of my friend applied in January 2013 for 189. Then he switched to Saudi Arabia for his job and he had "Business Visit Work Visa" for Saudi Arabia. Few days ago he resigned from his job and in the mean while "CO" required medical, Form 80 and PCC. He took his PCC from Pakistan, and sent to CO but now CO email him and required PCC from Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Saudi Arabia provides PCC to only those person who have "Akama" but my friend was on "Business Visit Work Visa" and he had not "Akama" So he cannot have PCC from Saudi Arabia. Further PCC is required if you spend 12 months in a country but he spent only 10.5 months. Now what should he do ?


If your friend is in pakistan, ask him to visit Saudia Embassy. If they give him something in written.... scan and submit to CO.

If he is in Saudia himself then he should go to police and immigration department and ask for bari-uz-zima. It will be in arabic language. he need to get translation from authorize center and thats all.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Arsen

Dear Friedns
Hope you are doing well.
i lodged my 189 application on june 2013 and uploaded documents except medicals an PCC at 11/06/2013. a few days ago my academic transcript received date changed from 11/06/2013 to 12/02/2014, in addition my marriage certificate received date changed from 11/06/ 2013 to 20/12/2013.
what this changes means? seniors plz advice.


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello Usman 1984 

Wat is ur visa cata ?


----------



## exxpat

*Saudi PCC*



showib49 said:


> HI All, Need help its urgent.
> One of my friend applied in January 2013 for 189. Then he switched to Saudi Arabia for his job and he had "Business Visit Work Visa" for Saudi Arabia. Few days ago he resigned from his job and in the mean while "CO" required medical, Form 80 and PCC. He took his PCC from Pakistan, and sent to CO but now CO email him and required PCC from Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Saudi Arabia provides PCC to only those persons who have "Akama" but my friend was on "Business Visit Work Visa" and he had not "Akama" So he cannot have PCC from Saudi Arabia. Further PCC is required if you spend 12 months in a country but he spent only 10.5 months. Now what should he do ?


People on Business Visas always go on a "Final Exit" after completing their duration of stay (normally 3-6 months). They are issued a Final Exit Paper which is acceptable by AUS Immigration as proof of PCC. 

Saudi PCC is issued to people only with Residential Status (IQAMA holders). Plus once you are outside KSA, you cannot obtain any letter from any embassy or Saudi Officials without significant delays and efforts. This paper is obtained after getting signatures from employer and any other concerned authorities with whom that guy worked.

Just ask him to let the CO know that as per Saudi law and my Visa type, my Final Exit Paper works as my security clearance. It is up to the CO then to cross check that from Saudi Arabia.

Hope that helps.


----------



## exxpat

*New Excel Sheet*

Hello Folks,

I have made a new Excel Sheet, comprising only of applicants who have yet to hear a good news. This time it is an MS Excel Online Sheet (i am a Purist) Please forward your timelines on this forum (if interested to be part of the record) and bear with me if i am a bit late to update it.

Here is the link

http://1drv.ms/1fV4sZL

Thanks,


----------



## jassmine

usman1984 said:


> I got the email for med and pcc today
> Whats the process to get pcc here in islamabad?
> And is med simple?
> Does it mean grant is coming soon?


What is ur visa sub class?


----------



## showib49

exxpat said:


> People on Business Visas always go on a "Final Exit" after completing their duration of stay (normally 3-6 months). They are issued a Final Exit Paper which is acceptable by AUS Immigration as proof of PCC.
> 
> Saudi PCC is issued to people only with Residential Status (IQAMA holders). Plus once you are outside KSA, you cannot obtain any letter from any embassy or Saudi Officials without significant delays and efforts. This paper is obtained after getting signatures from employer and any other concerned authorities with whom that guy worked.
> 
> Just ask him to let the CO know that as per Saudi law and my Visa type, my Final Exit Paper works as my security clearance. It is up to the CO then to cross check that from Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for detailed reply. My friend is in Pakistan now. But he hasn't any "Final Exit Form". Where from he can get this form now? Rather he should contact to his employer or embassy?


----------



## syeralia

any i dea mates how long will it take by the CO to reply on Update email i sent email regarding update of my application on 31st march But still no reply from CO


----------



## bazidkhan

exxpat said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have made a new Excel Sheet, comprising only of applicants who have yet to hear a good news. This time it is an MS Excel Online Sheet (i am a Purist) Please forward your timelines on this forum (if interested to be part of the record) and bear with me if i am a bit late to update it.
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> http://1drv.ms/1fV4sZL
> 
> Thanks,


please ADD me, visa type 489 ,s.s SouthAustralia, rest are in my signature.. thanks


----------



## exxpat

showib49 said:


> Thanks for detailed reply. My friend is in Pakistan now. But he hasn't any "Final Exit Form". Where from he can get this form now? Rather he should contact to his employer or embassy?


He should contact his employer then. May be a friend of him can do that for him. Otherwise he will have to find some agent in Saudi Arabia through his colleagues there, who will get that form for him.

Thanks,


----------



## Waqarali20005

exxpat said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have made a new Excel Sheet, comprising only of applicants who have yet to hear a good news. This time it is an MS Excel Online Sheet (i am a Purist) Please forward your timelines on this forum (if interested to be part of the record) and bear with me if i am a bit late to update it.
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> http://1drv.ms/1fV4sZL
> 
> Thanks,


please add mine... 190 - NSW, applied on 7 April.... rest can be seen from my signature..


----------



## fadiexpart

exxpat said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have made a new Excel Sheet, comprising only of applicants who have yet to hear a good news. This time it is an MS Excel Online Sheet (i am a Purist) Please forward your timelines on this forum (if interested to be part of the record) and bear with me if i am a bit late to update it.
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> http://1drv.ms/1fV4sZL
> 
> Thanks,



plz add me as well to the list...


Applicamt Name : fadiexpart

Visa Type: 189

Date Lodged : 28-10-12

Months : 18

CO Allocation : 5 December 2012

Form80 Req 1: March 2013

Form 80 req 2 : June 2013 ( just couple of queries for some clarifications)

Med / PCC Request : 5 December 2012 , Medical examination 12-12-12 , PCC : 10 Jan 2013.....

Team 33 | External Check from last June 2013 | thinking of next medical exmination as previous one is 16 month old.................huh 

Regards


----------



## exxpat

fadiexpart said:


> plz add me as well to the list...
> 
> 
> Applicamt Name : fadiexpart
> 
> Visa Type: 189
> 
> Date Lodged : 28-10-12
> 
> Months : 18
> 
> CO Allocation : 5 December 2012
> 
> Form80 Req 1: March 2013
> 
> Form 80 req 2 : June 2013 ( just couple of queries for some clarifications)
> 
> Med / PCC Request : 5 December 2012 , Medical examination 12-12-12 , PCC : 10 Jan 2013.....
> 
> Team 33 | External Check from last June 2013 | thinking of next medical exmination as previous one is 16 month old.................huh
> 
> Regards


Sheet updated for you and Waqarali20005.

Thanks,


----------



## RazaF

exxpat said:


> Sheet updated for you and Waqarali20005.
> 
> Thanks,


Also update sheet with my timeline givn in signature. Thanks


----------



## stariq178

Got my Grant Today. End of a very Long wait. Start of a new Journey Inshallah. God Bless you all...


----------



## RazaF

stariq178 said:


> Got my Grant Today. End of a very Long wait. Start of a new Journey Inshallah. God Bless you all...


Congratulations & Best of Luck Bro


----------



## zakinaeem

stariq178 said:


> Got my Grant Today. End of a very Long wait. Start of a new Journey Inshallah. God Bless you all...


NO WAY!!  Congrats bro - well deserved, best of luck and you better stay in touch


----------



## Hunny1234

Oh great mashallah STariq 

Bless you stay in touch boss


----------



## syeralia

stariq178 said:


> Got my Grant Today. End of a very Long wait. Start of a new Journey Inshallah. God Bless you all...


Congrates Dear U waited a long time


----------



## hassanksa

Hi All,

I am a newbie here, from looking at the previous posts and the sheet with all the timelines it seems that for 189 visa on an average it will take 14-18 months, which is the said time by CO also.

Anyhow i was expecting that it will be a quick process, better apply and just keep waiting keeping busy with your daily life INSHALLAH when grant will come then only start dreaming/planning 
Good luck to my all fellow Pakistanis riding the same boat towards the down under 

Regards


----------



## Avatar82

stariq178 said:


> Got my Grant Today. End of a very Long wait. Start of a new Journey Inshallah. God Bless you all...


Many many congrats bro!
Enjoy the moment n best of luck for the journey ahead..do pray for all of us to get quick grants.


----------



## mirza_755

stariq178 said:


> Got my Grant Today. End of a very Long wait. Start of a new Journey Inshallah. God Bless you all...


Congrats brother.


----------



## opfian

stariq178 said:


> Got my Grant Today. End of a very Long wait. Start of a new Journey Inshallah. God Bless you all...


Mashallah!! Mabroooook!

Keep in touch


----------



## ahad

hassanksa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a newbie here, from looking at the previous posts and the sheet with all the timelines it seems that for 189 visa on an average it will take 14-18 months, which is the said time by CO also.
> 
> Anyhow i was expecting that it will be a quick process, better apply and just keep waiting keeping busy with your daily life INSHALLAH when grant will come then only start dreaming/planning
> Good luck to my all fellow Pakistanis riding the same boat towards the down under
> 
> Regards


I don't think any 189er got grant in 14 months btw most of 189ers are near to 18 months now


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I called my CO today and got the same reply routine processing. But this time he told me wait till the end of this year or early next year lol to be honest guys i got an impression from his talks that they are no way serious in processing our cases. I m getting a feeling our cases might take 2 3 years easily. I feel like to do something but cant do anything. Its better to stop bothering about it and continue with ur normal life. May be after 4 5 years they get pity on us and they will give PR.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Does anyone know how long 190 for pakistanis taking these days? I will apply in july once nsw will open it for accountants.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqar Hemani said:


> Does anyone know how long 190 for pakistanis taking these days? I will apply in july once nsw will open it for accountants.


06 months i suppose.. i applied recently, lets c...


----------



## Luqman

Waqarali20005 said:


> 06 months i suppose.. i applied recently, lets c...


My 6 months are already over. I still didn't get it. No fixed time frame for us. Few people gets it quicker and few like me are stuck. Cases reported over internet in the form of excel sheets are only a fraction of cases lodged from Pakistan. I am sure there are thousands of them like me.


----------



## stariq178

Waqar Hemani said:


> I called my CO today and got the same reply routine processing. But this time he told me wait till the end of this year or early next year lol to be honest guys i got an impression from his talks that they are no way serious in processing our cases. I m getting a feeling our cases might take 2 3 years easily. I feel like to do something but cant do anything. Its better to stop bothering about it and continue with ur normal life. May be after 4 5 years they get pity on us and they will give PR.


Seeing the trend for 189 You would to wait for 18 Months at least before expecting any results. It could be very frustrating but you would have to put your case behind from your daily routine.


----------



## ahad

Guys how are you communicating with case officers now ? Problem is when i email to my my team 31 , the default reply which i receive says this mailbox is no longer used to communicate with case officers blah blah. 

has any one who has already logged application has recently communicated with Case Officer if yes how ? what email address ?


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> Does anyone know how long 190 for pakistanis taking these days? I will apply in july once nsw will open it for accountants.


I am also thinking the same. Plz pm me ur skype id. Let us explore this option.


----------



## opfian

ahad said:


> Guys how are you communicating with case officers now ? Problem is when i email to my my team 31 , the default reply which i receive says this mailbox is no longer used to communicate with case officers blah blah. has any one who has already logged application has recently communicated with Case Officer if yes how ? what email address ?


Give them a call


----------



## ahad

opfian said:


> Give them a call


can anyone reply with the number to which i can call ?


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello Waqar hemani

What are your timelines if you haven't finished 18 months then continue with your normal life don't bother yourself after applying in June 2012 for 175 visa I deliberately kept silent for while of 2013 so as the CO - my co was assigned in sep 2012.

As soon as my 18 months got over they started to bug me with details on form 1221 80 and explanation on if any gaps in employment and how did I support myself in it. 
I hope they are managing thesedays to finish of long time pending cases like us in 2012 June or prior.


----------



## opfian

ahad said:


> can anyone reply with the number to which i can call ?


 +61 1300 364 613


----------



## Mack1982

Hi,

Today I got an email from Team 04 stating the name of the CO and a list of documents which I need to Upload. The list includes the Medical as well. 

I was under the impression that because of long processing time for pakistani's, it is best to do medical at the very end.


----------



## Mani2k

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I got an email from Team 04 stating the name of the CO and a list of documents which I need to Upload. The list includes the Medical as well.
> 
> I was under the impression that because of long processing time for pakistani's, it is best to do medical at the very end.


Please share you timeline and visa category


----------



## Mack1982

Mani2k said:


> Please share you timeline and visa category


TIME LINE (189)

9-Nov-13 IELTS
24-Sep-13	Applied for ACS
16-Dec-13	ACS +ve
17-Dec-13	EOI Submitted
12-Jan-14 Received Invite
8-Mar-14 Lodged Application
9-Apr-14 CO Assigned - Team 04


----------



## khan2000

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I got an email from Team 04 stating the name of the CO and a list of documents which I need to Upload. The list includes the Medical as well.
> 
> I was under the impression that because of long processing time for pakistani's, it is best to do medical at the very end.





Mani2k said:


> Please share you timeline and visa category


You were right. It is best to do medical in the end. You can get medical done and submitted online within a week depending on where you live.


----------



## N.Ali

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I got an email from Team 04 stating the name of the CO and a list of documents which I need to Upload. The list includes the Medical as well.
> 
> I was under the impression that because of long processing time for pakistani's, it is best to do medical at the very end.


if co has asked you the medical, you have to provide it within given time frame (i think 28 days) irrespective of long processing time of pakistan.


----------



## Avatar82

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I got an email from Team 04 stating the name of the CO and a list of documents which I need to Upload. The list includes the Medical as well.
> 
> I was under the impression that because of long processing time for pakistani's, it is best to do medical at the very end.


Bro I suggest you to go for meds as it has been asked by your CO..189 processing time has been reduced to 3 months so who knows that it ends up good on your side


----------



## Mack1982

Yep, 28 days are given. I will go for the meds and hope for the best....


----------



## mhaqs

Mack1982 said:


> Yep, 28 days are given. I will go for the meds and hope for the best....


You might wanna inquire about this specifically from your CO. Sometimes, they ask for a formal list of documents from applicants and if confirmed they advise not to upload them for Pakistani applicants. It's happened before on this forum, and I suggest you do the same. There's no harm in asking.


----------



## Hunny1234

Guys kindly suggest should I do medical to front upload and PCC? 
My timeline is applied 175 visa June 2012, co sep 2012, team13 asked from 80 1221 again ok feb and march 2014. All other req met.


----------



## Avatar82

Hunny1234 said:


> Guys kindly suggest should I do medical to front upload and PCC?
> My timeline is applied 175 visa June 2012, co sep 2012, team13 asked from 80 1221 again ok feb and march 2014. All other req met.


Yup u should go for it..


----------



## opfian

Hunny1234 said:


> Guys kindly suggest should I do medical to front upload and PCC? My timeline is applied 175 visa June 2012, co sep 2012, team13 asked from 80 1221 again ok feb and march 2014. All other req met.


Wait for CO advise. May be you can drop him an email for his advise.


----------



## Hunny1234

Yaar my stupid agent isn't suggesting me so as hr already gave me a clue that the grant can be in July almost 
Atleast he should suggest med front upload and PCC 
Suggest for med 
Man it's expensive :-(


----------



## umm e abu

How many 189 grants uptil now?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Hunny1234 said:


> Hello Waqar hemani
> 
> What are your timelines if you haven't finished 18 months then continue with your normal life don't bother yourself after applying in June 2012 for 175 visa I deliberately kept silent for while of 2013 so as the CO - my co was assigned in sep 2012.
> 
> As soon as my 18 months got over they started to bug me with details on form 1221 80 and explanation on if any gaps in employment and how did I support myself in it.
> I hope they are managing thesedays to finish of long time pending cases like us in 2012 June or prior.



189 applied in Nov 2013 and CO also allocated in Nov 2013. 17 months already passed within 25 days it will be 18 months. Moreover the form 89 and 1221 re submission and questions about gaps has already been asked to me this january by team 13. I think they are asking this everyone since team 13 formed last year in OCT. Yesterday my CO said he applied my checks in Feb 2014 which means they are just holding application for nothing and checks doesn't really take that long. Anyways whatever the case is i will see till July 2014 if nothing came then i will go for 190.


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello Waqar you mean nov 2012 not 2013 right ??


----------



## fadiexpart

Waqar Hemani said:


> I called my CO today and got the same reply routine processing. But this time he told me wait till the end of this year or early next year lol to be honest guys i got an impression from his talks that they are no way serious in processing our cases. I m getting a feeling our cases might take 2 3 years easily. I feel like to do something but cant do anything. Its better to stop bothering about it and continue with ur normal life. May be after 4 5 years they get pity on us and they will give PR.



Hi hemani baba ....

yaar you are better as my CO is on leave and now the whole department is waiting for comeback to process my case ...lolz

all agrees what you said ....cheers


----------



## opfian

Hunny1234 said:


> Yaar my stupid agent isn't suggesting me so as hr already gave me a clue that the grant can be in July almost Atleast he should suggest med front upload and PCC Suggest for med Man it's expensive :-(


How much does it cost?


----------



## Leo_

Dear All, 

I have a proposal for all of us who has crossed 12 months. I think its best that we all complain to IGIS and humbly request them to check into our cases with ASIO. If we all do it together then it may have an impact and ASIO may take this issue seriously. We have been waiting for many months with no definite time frame or information. 

I am thinking of 15th April, as the day to launch the inquiry to IGIS. Other BD applicants will surely do it too. Please join us and lets do it together. 

Please share you thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Luqman said:


> My 6 months are already over. I still didn't get it. No fixed time frame for us. Few people gets it quicker and few like me are stuck. Cases reported over internet in the form of excel sheets are only a fraction of cases lodged from Pakistan. I am sure there are thousands of them like me.


Brother, your visa class is not clear in your signature. Are u 189er or 190er? If 190er, then you are unfortunate that your case is still pending. However, in case if you are 189er, then these 6 months are nothing as compared to long waits of other fellow Pakistanis. Could you please clear us about your visa class?


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> Brother, your visa class is not clear in your signature. Are u 189er or 190er? If 190er, then you are unfortunate that your case is still pending. However, in case if you are 189er, then these 6 months are nothing as compared to long waits of other fellow Pakistanis. Could you please clear us about your visa class?


His visa class i suppose is 190.


----------



## exxpat

Waqarali20005 said:


> His visa class i suppose is 190.


Yes it is 190 - We have the sheet for a purpose


----------



## farhanghafoor

Leo_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a proposal for all of us who has crossed 12 months. I think its best that we all complain to IGIS and humbly request them to check into our cases with ASIO. If we all do it together then it may have an impact and ASIO may take this issue seriously. We have been waiting for many months with no definite time frame or information.
> 
> I am thinking of 15th April, as the day to launch the inquiry to IGIS. Other BD applicants will surely do it too. Please join us and lets do it together.
> 
> Please share you thoughts. Thanks.



I Agree


----------



## msohaibkhan

exxpat said:


> Yes it is 190 - We have the sheet for a purpose


Please add me in the sheet.


----------



## Waqarali20005

exxpat said:


> Yes it is 190 - We have the sheet for a purpose


you have entered my name as ITStudent1985 and all other details are mine including the signature..


----------



## exxpat

Waqarali20005 said:


> you have entered my name as ITStudent1985 and all other details are mine including the signature..


typical typo from copy/paste  fixed.


----------



## Hunny1234

It's been a week since I'm expecting a reply from my CO about any updates on my case but she is sleeping I guess.

Even I asked my agent to put up a request if I should front load med or not.

It been 19 months since CO assigned :-(

My agent saying the grant can be as late as in period of 26 to 30 months inclusive whereas I've competed 21.5 months inclusive since I applied 175 visa.

Damn frustrating ....


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Hunny1234 said:


> It's been a week since I'm expecting a reply from my CO about any updates on my case but she is sleeping I guess.
> 
> Even I asked my agent to put up a request if I should front load med or not.
> 
> It been 19 months since CO assigned :-(
> 
> My agent saying the grant can be as late as in period of 26 to 30 months inclusive whereas I've competed 21.5 months inclusive since I applied 175 visa.
> 
> Damn frustrating ....


seems like thats whats going to happen to a lot of us 189ers too. 

I have personally accepted a 24 months timeline for myself so i can get my things organized and back on track instead of relying on shorter timelines. but i hope it wont take that long anyway. will see i guess


----------



## Hunny1234

Got the reply from IGIS as:-


I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.

I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago, and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.

If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by October 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.


----------



## MusaBilal

*Visa Grant*

How long is it taking for 190 class applicants to get the visa grant. Shouldn't they get it in 2 months or is it only for Pakistanis that I see people waiting for over a year now.


----------



## nonee17

Guys, what is the way to pay the Visa fee for Pakistanis ?
There is a separate thread from Indians that suggests various ways to pat the visa fee. What options do we have in Pakistan or outside ?


----------



## RazaF

MusaBilal said:


> How long is it taking for 190 class applicants to get the visa grant. Shouldn't they get it in 2 months or is it only for Pakistanis that I see people waiting for over a year now.


Pakistani's unfortunately don't have much Options except:

1) ask a friend living abroad to pay your fee with his / her CC and you return back via remittance. Its the most easiest way.
2) Ask your bank to increase your limit just for one transaction, for which you will deposit the amount in CC upfront. Its highly tedious process.


----------



## khan2000

Ditto @ RazaF
Option 1 is recommended.


----------



## nonee17

Thanks raza and khan sahab...i myself is living abroad so i need to help myself somehow ..lol


----------



## nonee17

Just to make a statement, you can disagree with it.

From the experience of this thread, I have come to the conclusion that anyone holding Paki citizenship, applying for Australia from anywhere in the world could take at least 1 year or more after lodging the Visa application...

However, I was going thru a lot of applicants from India where they have been given with in 3 months after lodging the Visa application.


----------



## Hunny1234

India is a different ball games altogether 

Also this forum doesn't represent all of of Pakistani applicants who have applied in recent times there people who have been granted in quite few no of months


----------



## nonee17

Is background check the main reason why it takes time for us ?


----------



## Sunlight11

Saleem Hamad said:


> wow do you think that this time frame is for other countries as well or is it for Pakistanis only i hope it is quicker now


189ers from our country are stuck as well ... months after months .. !


----------



## twister292

nonee17 said:


> Is background check the main reason why it takes time for us ?


That is most likely the largest source of the delays.


----------



## shanish

Hy,

I lodged 190 app on 7th Feb 2014, however till date neither any team has contacted to upload remaining docs like (Form 80 etc) nor i have been assigned a CO. Is it normal ?

If not how can i contact DIBP ? I'm unable to find any email, Ph. Kindly help.


----------



## opfian

shanish said:


> Hy, I lodged 190 app on 7th Feb 2014, however till date neither any team has contacted to upload remaining docs like (Form 80 etc) nor i have been assigned a CO. Is it normal ? If not how can i contact DIBP ? I'm unable to find any email, Ph. Kindly help.


Call +61 1300 364 613 and choose appropriate option when prompted by IVR


----------



## saeeds

When I try to access the link "organize your health requirements" it never shows the details and always giving the error message of try again later. Has anyone encountered the same error message? I have tried using different browsers on different time intervals but the output is the same. I am not being able to see my HAP IDs coz of this. 

Regards,
Saeed Ahmed


----------



## Waqarali20005

saeeds said:


> When I try to access the link "organize your health requirements" it never shows the details and always giving the error message of try again later. Has anyone encountered the same error message? I have tried using different browsers on different time intervals but the output is the same. I am not being able to see my HAP IDs coz of this.
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed Ahmed


[email protected] you can email here.. and tell them your problem!!


----------



## millinium_bug

Dear all,
My medicals get referred on 10-03-2014 and now status showing Medical Finalized on 11-04-2014 .......

Just want to ask you how much time it will took more for grant notification?


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Waqarali20005

While uploading documents would colour scan copy suffice? or have to provide "certified true copy"? DIBP also talks about "Scanned colour copies"


----------



## indiference

Waqarali20005 said:


> While uploading documents would colour scan copy suffice? or have to provide "certified true copy"? DIBP also talks about "Scanned colour copies"


Colored scan copies are enough, no need to have them attested.


----------



## exxpat

millinium_bug said:


> Dear all,
> My medicals get referred on 10-03-2014 and now status showing Medical Finalized on 11-04-2014 .......
> 
> Just want to ask you how much time it will took more for grant notification?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


If your PCC is already done, then i believe you should get your grant in next few days inshallah.


----------



## twister292

millinium_bug said:


> Dear all,
> My medicals get referred on 10-03-2014 and now status showing Medical Finalized on 11-04-2014 .......
> 
> Just want to ask you how much time it will took more for grant notification?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Anywhere from a few days to a few weeks.


----------



## Waqarali20005

indiference said:


> Colored scan copies are enough, no need to have them attested.


Thanks, as i already uploaded color scanned copies...so basically you saved me from hastle...


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Hi Friends

I am a new member. Lodged my application for 189 on 28th March 2014 and still waiting for CO to be assigned.

Just curious if they have reduced the time for visa processing recently or still it takes around 2 years for us. As per my understanding the processing time on the website is reduced from 12 months to 3 months recently.


----------



## nonee17

Hi fahad..i blv so too that the time has reduced to 3months however you may find some paki brothers whos timeline suggests otherwise...


----------



## ali_jaff

Is anyone updating the spreadsheet??


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello shoaib anwar 

When did u apply and CO assigned ? Give a brief on your application journey just needs a comparison to mine


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Where can I get the spreadsheet?


----------



## Hunny1234

Again read as usual nice words from my CO


As advised in my response of 20 January 2014 this application is still undergoing the relevant checks. I am unable to provide a timeframe for the completion of this checking.

There is no further update I can provide at this time.


----------



## asad747

fahadyaqoob said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I am a new member. Lodged my application for 189 on 28th March 2014 and still waiting for CO to be assigned.
> 
> Just curious if they have reduced the time for visa processing recently or still it takes around 2 years for us. As per my understanding the processing time on the website is reduced from 12 months to 3 months recently.


Just to give an idea. That when we applied for 189 in 2012. The DIAC timeline was of 12 months for 189 (they reduced 18 months of 175 to 12 months in 189)

But still none of the 2012 applicants of 189 got the visa so far. That means we are already near or over 18 months. So it doesn't matter what DIBP says on their website... 189 time frame will stay between 18-24 months for Pakistanis

These sheets will give u better idea

OLD ONE. Not updated now ... 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

New one... Updated so far

https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx...xlsx&app=Excel&wdo=2&authkey=!AM-GTRQGSvPZcdU


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello shoaib anwar you were 176 visa but still it took you 22 months 
Will you elaborate then what is the difference in processing or 175 and 176??


----------



## asad747

Hunny1234 said:


> Hello shoaib anwar you were 176 visa but still it took you 22 months
> Will you elaborate then what is the difference in processing or 175 and 176??


There was actually not much difference in the timeline of 175 & 176 for Pakistanis . Both used to take 18-24+ months. 176 may be few months early.. but no earlier than 15 months

However in Skillselect . It is observed that Majority of 190 are getting visa with in 6 months...whereas 189 stayed at same processing of over 18 months.


----------



## Hunny1234

In this case il try to apply for 190 then as I already am waiting so since 22 months for 175


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Thanks guys.. The sheet also gives you the same idea.. However I recently heard of case of 189 finalized in 8 months..


----------



## ScorpKing

Its been 17 months now...still waiting...


----------



## opfian

ScorpKing said:


> Its been 17 months now...still waiting...


Kindly add ur timeline in signature


----------



## msaeed

Hello Every one,

I got a Med and PCC call from CO on 5th February, then I proceeded with both of them and my Medical got referred because of my old TB History for which extra tests are done and by the end of this month I hope my meds should get clear, now if my assumption is correct, the Med and PCC call only comes from CO when every thing else is cleared and the Grant is near, is this correct or I am getting too much optimistic, guys please share your experience.


----------



## opfian

msaeed said:


> Hello Every one, I got a Med and PCC call from CO on 5th February, then I proceeded with both of them and my Medical got referred because of my old TB History for which extra tests are done and by the end of this month I hope my meds should get clear, now if my assumption is correct, the Med and PCC call only comes from CO when every thing else is cleared and the Grant is near, is this correct or I am getting too much optimistic, guys please share your experience.



Good to hear abt ur med call, but u r sharing news after lapse of 2 months :|


----------



## Hunny1234

When did u apply msaeed


----------



## msaeed

opfian said:


> Good to hear abt ur med call, but u r sharing news after lapse of 2 months :|


Yes because My meds were referred and are still referred..but when I was contacted by CO I did posted on this thread, but what about my query which I have raised in my previous post, do you have any sort of idea about that..


----------



## msaeed

Hunny1234 said:


> When did u apply msaeed


Kindly see my signature Dear you will find all the info..


----------



## millinium_bug

exxpat said:


> If your PCC is already done, then i believe you should get your grant in next few days inshallah.


Yeah bro PCC status Showing MET on 20-03-2014


----------



## msaeed

millinium_bug said:


> Yeah bro PCC status Showing MET on 20-03-2014


I think you are very near of getting a grant soon..


----------



## millinium_bug

Hunny1234 said:


> Hello shoaib anwar you were 176 visa but still it took you 22 months
> Will you elaborate then what is the difference in processing or 175 and 176??


Bro main difference what i observed is like allocation of CO. Like 176 applicants assigned CO within 45 days after application. And 175 applicant got CO assigned within 3 to 8 months ..... After CO allocation there is no difference between the process of 175 and 176 (Specially if you are a Pakistani applicant)


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug

Hunny1234 said:


> Hello shoaib anwar
> 
> When did u apply and CO assigned ? Give a brief on your application journey just needs a comparison to mine


Well Bro my complete story is as follow

IELTS: 07-01-2012
ACS Applied: 27-02-2012
ACS +ve: 13-04-2014
WA SS Applied: 20-04-2012
WA SS Approved: 23-05-2012
176 Lodged: 31-05-2012
CO Assigned: 10-07-2012
Form 80 Submitted:12-07-2012
CO Required Further Document: 23-04-2013
Form 80 status showing (Further checking required): 23-04-2013
All documents status MET (Except Form 80, Medical and PCC): 07-05-2013
Addition of New applicant (Son): 17-02-2014
Medical and PCC call: 25-02-2014
Form 80 status MET: 25-02-2014
Change of Circumstances (New Job): 01-03-2014
PCC submitted: 03-04-2014
Medical Done (whole Family): 10-03-2014
Medical Uploaded to DIBP: 12-03-2014
Medical referred: 12-03-2014
PCC status MET: 20-03-2014
Medical Finalized: 11-04-2014
Grant : God knows better 

So this is the complete story 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Jaay

*Medical query*

hi experts!

pls clarify a confusion related to medical.

recently got medical request from co. karachi iom suggests neither emedical online history nor manual forms are required at time of medical exam. medical request letter from co asks otherwise (that is to take emedical referral letter at time of examination).

kindly advise.


----------



## millinium_bug

Jaay said:


> hi experts!
> 
> pls clarify a confusion related to medical.
> 
> recently got medical request from co. karachi iom suggests neither emedical online history nor manual forms are required at time of medical exam. medical request letter from co asks otherwise (that is to take emedical referral letter at time of examination).
> 
> kindly advise.


Well it is better to fill it up online and have its print outs along with you. In my case no hard copy medical history nor picture they demand. Medical history which you filled online was available to their eMedical System. And they took on spot picture.
But again i would suggest you to take all documents along with you to avoid any hassle. Plus ask operator while eMedical booking, what documents would be required on the day of medicals.

I hope it will help you.


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## opfian

msaeed said:


> Kindly see my signature Dear you will find all the info..


Anyways it seems like u r close to grant Inshallah!!


----------



## Jaay

millinium_bug said:


> Well it is better to fill it up online and have its print outs along with you. In my case no hard copy medical history nor picture they demand. Medical history which you filled online was available to their eMedical System. And they took on spot picture.
> But again i would suggest you to take all documents along with you to avoid any hassle. Plus ask operator while eMedical booking, what documents would be required on the day of medicals.
> 
> I hope it will help you.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


thx for quick reply shoaib. is it mandatory to fill history on eMedical client? as i think karachi iom isn't eMedical enabled (no emed logo there).


----------



## millinium_bug

Jaay said:


> thx for quick reply shoaib. is it mandatory to fill history on eMedical client? as i think karachi iom isn't eMedical enabled (no emed logo there).


Either its mandatory or not .... for the safe side, its better to fill it up and have its printout


----------



## Waqarali20005

what are the current timelines for CO allocation for a 190 applicant?


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> what are the current timelines for CO allocation for a 190 applicant?


7 weeks


----------



## naur33n

Hey guys is there any thread on which we can find things to pack with us? I am moving to Sydney.


----------



## Waqarali20005

naur33n said:


> Hey guys is there any thread on which we can find things to pack with us? I am moving to Sydney.


there is a thread named " from Karachi to melbourne" and another named as "sydney information thread".


----------



## khan2000

Waqarali20005 said:


> there is a thread named " from Karachi to melbourne" and another named as "sydney information thread".


Is there an active thread for people moving to Perth?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

fadiexpart said:


> Hi hemani baba ....
> 
> yaar you are better as my CO is on leave and now the whole department is waiting for comeback to process my case ...lolz
> 
> all agrees what you said ....cheers


Sorry bro i can feel ur pain    dont worry....say all is well, all is well


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Whoever coming from Pakistan please bring some ghulab jamun for me  joking. Guys do bring enough winter clothes as its already winter up here and will last till September. Rest bring as much things as you can since every single thing is expensive here including shoes, household utensils, eye glasses if you have weak vision(this is very important as glasses are very very expensive), bring more casual clothes than formal clothes. Even in many offices people wear casual or semi formal here. DO BRING MEDICINES!!!! like panadol, vicks, antiallergy tablets, pain killer for teeth, stomach and most importantly some ANTIBIOTICS as antibiotics are prescribe only medicines and expensive as well. Bring any normal doctor's prescription for antibiotics with you and show only if asked by custom officer. I cant remember anymore things. One last suggestion DONT BRING ANY FOOD. If bringing do disclose otherwise $5500 fine onspot.


----------



## khan2000

@ waqar hemani
When you say disclose the food, do you mean every single food item or just that we have food. I have a 3 year old son and I have to keep something for him.


----------



## ahmed84

khan2000 said:


> @ waqar hemani
> When you say disclose the food, do you mean every single food item or just that we have food. I have a 3 year old son and I have to keep something for him.


They will give you a form on the airplane and you need to fill it accurately. They mostly look for fresh animal source food like meat and milk also fresh seeds, fruits and vegtebales. Indutrial packed food is mostly ok. Anyway even if they refuse to bring in a certain type of food they will just throw it away but no fine. They only fine when you do not disclose the items you have.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

khan2000 said:


> @ waqar hemani
> When you say disclose the food, do you mean every single food item or just that we have food. I have a 3 year old son and I have to keep something for him.


ahmed84 already answer appropriate to your question. Packed food are fine since they have all the ingredient mentioned on the packet. Plus baby foods are fine. But remember you need to disclose those as well. As long as you disclosing its fine.


----------



## AUSA

One of my friend is apply for 190 visa. Her profession is Salon Manager.
She received Points test Advice from Vetasses,

MBA = Australian Bachelor degree. Completed year 2007
B.Com = AQF Associate degree. Completed year 2004

Work Experience
Salon Manager - 06/2005 to 08/2013 

She can Claim bachelor degree points and 8 years of work experience, but confusing thing is Does immigration will consider work experience only after bachelor degree or full experience since 2005 as Vetasses Skilled employment advise approved all 8 years work experience. 

look forward to hear from experts


----------



## opfian

khan2000 said:


> @ waqar hemani When you say disclose the food, do you mean every single food item or just that we have food. I have a 3 year old son and I have to keep something for him.


There comes a TV program on it. I think its name is Border Security Australia, you will have good idea what does it mean to disclose food items.

Fill the declaration with every thing that can be eatable.


----------



## Mack1982

mhaqs said:


> You might wanna inquire about this specifically from your CO. Sometimes, they ask for a formal list of documents from applicants and if confirmed they advise not to upload them for Pakistani applicants. It's happened before on this forum, and I suggest you do the same. There's no harm in asking.


Emailed my CO.... Got a reply today that yes meds r required.


----------



## N.Ali

Mack1982 said:


> Emailed my CO.... Got a reply today that yes meds r required.


means...u r near to ur grant... All the best...


----------



## khan2000

Thank you ahmed84, waqar hemani wnd and opfian.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Mack1982 said:


> Emailed my CO.... Got a reply today that yes meds r required.


Hi MACK

I am in the same boat. May I know your country of residence. I know you are Pakistani but you are in Pakistan or working abroad. 

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Mack1982

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi MACK
> 
> I am in the same boat. May I know your country of residence. I know you are Pakistani but you are in Pakistan or working abroad.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


I am in United Arab Emirates.


----------



## girlaussie

Please check this link, it's about importing personal goods to Australia:

Moving to Australia or Importing Personal Effects/Household Goods - Department of Agriculture

And yes, please bring gulab jamun & jalebissss for me too

Hope this help.

Best,

Girl Aussie





khan2000 said:


> @ waqar hemani
> When you say disclose the food, do you mean every single food item or just that we have food. I have a 3 year old son and I have to keep something for him.


----------



## twister292

girlaussie said:


> Please check this link, it's about importing personal goods to Australia:
> 
> Moving to Australia or Importing Personal Effects/Household Goods - Department of Agriculture
> 
> And yes, please bring gulab jamun & jalebissss for me too
> 
> Hope this help.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Girl Aussie


Gulab Jamuns will be tossed straight out by customs. Dairy products from Pakistan are not allowed in.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

is any one having trouble opening the application? I can login to my account can see my application but once i clicked its showing this service temporary disabled. Anyone having any trouble right now checking their application?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Its working now I thought they might be working on my application. But then how is it possible, we are not as lucky as other country people :/


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hello every one
i need to submit those forms. how do i sign them? one way is print-sign-scan-covert to pdf. if anyone can tell me a better and easy way i will be grateful.
thanx


----------



## opfian

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello every one i need to submit those forms. how do i sign them? one way is print-sign-scan-covert to pdf. if anyone can tell me a better and easy way i will be grateful. thanx



You have already given best possible solution in your post


----------



## exxpat

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello every one
> i need to submit those forms. how do i sign them? one way is print-sign-scan-covert to pdf. if anyone can tell me a better and easy way i will be grateful.
> thanx


Yes, that is the best way out and i believe everyone does that. All DIAC forms need to be signed by candidate and digital signatures are not acceptable.

Thanks,


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

exxpat said:


> Yes, that is the best way out and i believe everyone does that. All DIAC forms need to be signed by candidate and digital signatures are not acceptable.
> 
> Thanks,


well thanx everyone. but when i scan the documents the quality is so shi**T that i can barely read them. any way i can insert a page in these documents? any IT guy?

Moreover plz tell me where to get medical in islamabad. i am looking for most cost effective place. i have already talked to Aziz Medical Center. any one knows a better places?
thanx


----------



## Avatar82

Guys I am into my 19th month since I lodged my application..couples of days back I emailed health strategies to provide Hap ids for me n my family. Now I have them n was wondering would it be a good move to FL meds n pcc now or should wait for CO's signal. 
Few months back when I asked my CO for meds he asked me to wait till he says...so confused..


----------



## opfian

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well thanx everyone. but when i scan the documents the quality is so shi**T that i can barely read them. any way i can insert a page in these documents? any IT guy? Moreover plz tell me where to get medical in islamabad. i am looking for most cost effective place. i have already talked to Aziz Medical Center. any one knows a better places? thanx


Use adobe writer to compile them in a single file

For quality you need to improve DPI of scanner


----------



## opfian

Avatar82 said:


> Guys I am into my 19th month since I lodged my application..couples of days back I emailed health strategies to provide Hap ids for me n my family. Now I have them n was wondering would it be a good move to FL meds n pcc now or should wait for CO's signal. Few months back when I asked my CO for meds he asked me to wait till he says...so confused..


Cud u plz add ur timeline in signature


----------



## exxpat

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well thanx everyone. but when i scan the documents the quality is so shi**T that i can barely read them. any way i can insert a page in these documents? any IT guy?
> 
> Moreover plz tell me where to get medical in islamabad. i am looking for most cost effective place. i have already talked to Aziz Medical Center. any one knows a better places?
> thanx


Regarding scanning issue, just make sure the print outs are of the best quality. Then when you scan, choose the DPI to be minimum 600 (this setting is normally available when you do a preview of your scan output) and make a JPEG. At 600dpi you get a very high and crisp image with quite bigger size. 

Next you would need to convert your JPEGs to PDF. Use this tool (super geek JPEG to PDF converter) SuperGeek Software - SuperGeek Free JPG to PDF Converter - Easy Free Image to PDF Converter to do it. Then to cut down the size (for upload to the portal), you can open the scanned PDF in your PDF editor (I use foxit reader) and choose Print. In the print dialogue, try "Optimize for Web" or other such output options. They reduce the size and generated PDF is still readable.

I hope that helps.


----------



## twister292

exxpat said:


> Regarding scanning issue, just make sure the print outs are of the best quality. Then when you scan, choose the DPI to be minimum 600 (this setting is normally available when you do a preview of your scan output) and make a JPEG. At 600dpi you get a very high and crisp image with quite bigger size.
> 
> Next you would need to convert your JPEGs to PDF. Use this tool (super geek JPEG to PDF converter) SuperGeek Software - SuperGeek Free JPG to PDF Converter - Easy Free Image to PDF Converter to do it. Then to cut down the size (for upload to the portal), you can open the scanned PDF in your PDF editor (I use foxit reader) and choose Print. In the print dialogue, try "Optimize for Web" or other such output options. They reduce the size and generated PDF is still readable.
> 
> I hope that helps.



200dpi scans are fine. And most scanners will have direct save to PDF options as well.


----------



## Waqarali20005

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well thanx everyone. but when i scan the documents the quality is so shi**T that i can barely read them. any way i can insert a page in these documents? any IT guy?
> 
> Moreover plz tell me where to get medical in islamabad. i am looking for most cost effective place. i have already talked to Aziz Medical Center. any one knows a better places?
> thanx


you are from ISb?


----------



## drweb

Avatar82 said:


> Guys I am into my 19th month since I lodged my application..couples of days back I emailed health strategies to provide Hap ids for me n my family. Now I have them n was wondering would it be a good move to FL meds n pcc now or should wait for CO's signal.
> Few months back when I asked my CO for meds he asked me to wait till he says...so confused..


Dear Avatar82,

I think you should go for your medical finalization now.

Regards,
Zeeshan Saeed.


----------



## Hunny1234

I have competed 19 months also since CO allocation for 175 visa should I go for medicals ??

Btw this thread name is Pakistani so they don't join it 
I wonder we have to compete Indians in Ausi market too


----------



## ahmed84

Guys, we are all people who aspire for a better life for us and our families. Pakistan and India both are troubled countries. So lets get rid of this third world mentality that led us to this horrible situation we are trying to escape.


----------



## Hunny1234

In which country are you working ahmed84 or have been working other than pakistan ?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hello everyone
yesterday i got my police clearance certificate. it says it is valid for 3 months from date of issue. is it always like this? i thought it is valid for around 1 yr.


----------



## jojo

Lets not be racist, its not pleasant to read and no one nationality is any better than another. I'm not sure why there is a need to even call this thread "immigrations time for *pakistanis*"???

Jo xxx


----------



## msaeed

Shame on those who are posting such disgusting comments, this is not a youtube where you post what ever comments you want to, this is a forum for people from all around the world for helping out each other, ban these idiots from this forum..


----------



## millinium_bug

jojo said:


> Lets not be racist, its not pleasant to read and no one nationality is any better than another. I'm not sure why there is a need to even call this thread "immigrations time for pakistanis"???
> 
> Jo xxx


Dear Jo,
You are absolutely right ..... 
But the reason behind name of this thread is to track applications based on Pakistani applicants. To help each other where the waiting period is going to exceed more than 24 months.
OK let's rephrase thread name like "immigration timeline all over the world". Now if being a Pakistani you want to analyse no of grants for 189 applicant, the result of course would be a very decent value.
But in fact, only 3 female applicants got their grants since July 2012. The analysis is purely based on the thread "immigrations time for Pakistanis"

Regard,
Shoaib


----------



## msaeed

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Jo,
> You are absolutely right .....
> But the reason behind name of this thread is to track applications based on Pakistani applicants. To help each other where the waiting period is going to exceed more than 24 months.
> OK let's rephrase thread name like "immigration timeline all over the world". Now if being a Pakistani you want to analyse no of grants for 189 applicant, the result of course would be a very decent value.
> But in fact, only 3 female applicants got their grants since July 2012. The analysis is purely based on the thread "immigrations time for Pakistanis"
> 
> Regard,
> Shoaib


Because MOD has already deleted the stupid comments by some of the members on this thread so you would not be able to comprehend the reason behind JoJo's comment..


----------



## jojo

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Jo,
> You are absolutely right .....
> But the reason behind name of this thread is to track applications based on Pakistani applicants. To help each other where the waiting period is going to exceed more than 24 months.
> OK let's rephrase thread name like "immigration timeline all over the world". Now if being a Pakistani you want to analyse no of grants for 189 applicant, the result of course would be a very decent value.
> But in fact, only 3 female applicants got their grants since July 2012. The analysis is purely based on the thread "immigrations time for Pakistanis"
> 
> Regard,
> Shoaib


So immigration to Oz is treated differently depending not only on an applicants nationality, but gender, so this thread is being used to monitor that situation????? 

Just be very careful NOT to make any racist remarks. We're all foreigners and immigrants - thats why we're on an expat forum. Respect each other please

Jo xxxx


----------



## millinium_bug

jojo said:


> So immigration to Oz is treated differently depending not only on an applicants nationality, but gender, so this thread is being used to monitor that situation?????
> 
> Just be very careful NOT to make any racist remarks. We're all foreigners and immigrants - thats why we're on an expat forum. Respect each other please
> 
> Jo xxxx


 It was just one example. This forum can answer 100+ situations .....

And yes I do agree with you regarding racist remarks. We r here to help each others regardless of nationalities. So #Respect #Peace


----------



## jojo

millinium_bug said:


> It was just one example. This forum can answer 100+ situations .....
> 
> And yes I do agree with you regarding racist remarks. We r here to help each others regardless of nationalities. So #Respect #Peace



Yes, thats the point. We help each other. It just seems strange to me that Pakistan and India seem to be the only nationals who have to have their own time line in Australia?? No other nationalities need it and no other countries??

Jo xxx


----------



## millinium_bug

jojo said:


> Yes, thats the point. We help each other. It just seems strange to me that Pakistan and India seem to be the only nationals who have to have their own time line in Australia?? No other nationalities need it and no other countries??
> 
> Jo xxx


Unfortunately, India is high risk country and Pakistan is very high risk country. The lengthy security checks of more than 18 months differentiate Pakistan from other nationalities. So frustration is natural and I being a responsible Pakistani national apologies you all on their behalf.

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## msaeed

jojo said:


> Yes, thats the point. We help each other. It just seems strange to me that Pakistan and India seem to be the only nationals who have to have their own time line in Australia?? No other nationalities need it and no other countries??
> 
> Jo xxx


No Bangladeshis also have one..


----------



## _shel

msaeed said:


> No Bangladeshis also have one..


 And there is no need for either and they may just be merged. 

I find it quite disturbing that people feel the need to seperate and put distance between each other and assume they, as a group, have a special or unique case.


----------



## bhura

Guys
I have decided to front load my medicals but link on evisa is not working and CO has refused to provide HAPs can someone let me know what is the email address of health sterategies to get hap id

Regards 

Bhura


----------



## bhura

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello everyone
> yesterday i got my police clearance certificate. it says it is valid for 3 months from date of issue. is it always like this? i thought it is valid for around 1 yr.


Hi sarfraz

DIBP considers your Police clearance valid for one year

Regards 

Bhura


----------



## msaeed

_shel said:


> And there is no need for either and they may just be merged.
> 
> I find it quite disturbing that people feel the need to seperate and put distance between each other and assume they, as a group, have a special or unique case.



I think the logical reason for this is that there are different factors which effect the progress and process of immigration application, and these factors are different for Indians and Pakistanis or any other nationality, like for us Pakistanis this thread is really helpful as we all can share each others experience and can relate to it as it is more specific to Pakistani applicants, for example there are very few 189 visas so far granted for Pakistani applicants and on other hand there is no such issue for Indian applicants, so any experience or info shared by others in the same thread can be irrelevant as the issues effecting application are not the same..

Also threads specific to nationalities provides a common platform for many applicants as they post there queries related to there immigration process in the same thread because it belongs to a specif country and there is more chance of getting the desired and correct information, other wise one has to create a different thread every time when they have any issue.

I my self very rarely start any thread and always come to this one to post my comment if I have to get any assistance or help, if threads are to be merged then there are so many threads specific to certain professions, so by the same logic those all should be merged into one and no need for separate thread for different professions.


----------



## jojo

_shel said:


> And there is no need for either and they may just be merged.
> 
> I find it quite disturbing that people feel the need to seperate and put distance between each other and assume they, as a group, have a special or unique case.



I dont pretend to understand the visa issues, but the one thng I have trouble with is understanding why on earth someone would want to go to a country that obviously puts so many hurdles in their path - Especially, as Australia, by all accounts is extremely expensive !?

Jo xxx


----------



## msaeed

jojo said:


> I dont pretend to understand the visa issues, but the one thng I have trouble with is understanding why on earth someone would want to go to a country that obviously puts so many hurdles in their path - Especially, as Australia, by all accounts is extremely expensive !?
> 
> Jo xxx


For an easy answer you can visit a thread started by another member few days ago by the name of. WHY WE WANT PR..


----------



## _shel

They do put hurdles, it is such a chore to apply to go and the waiting is a killer. 

It is expensive but generally you can earn a heck of a lot more there than in many other countries. IF you can find work  
I 'could' get average $90k there equivalent of £50k ish when the ceiling for my job UK is about £30k.


----------



## girlaussie

On immi website it states: 'For immigration purpose a Police Certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date' 

However, if 'Issuing Authority' stated on the Certificate 'it is valid for 3 months' and you don't have grant yet then I am afraid you may be asked by your CO to get a new one before your grant.

Just to clarify: I got my PCC in Sep-valid for 6 months-I applied in Nov so it expired in Feb, CO asked me to get a new PCC before grant in April which I did. While I had PCC from another country too- valid for 1 year- so had no issues.

Thanks,

Girl Aussie



sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello everyone
> yesterday i got my police clearance certificate. it says it is valid for 3 months from date of issue. is it always like this? i thought it is valid for around 1 yr.


----------



## Avatar82

bhura said:


> Guys
> I have decided to front load my medicals but link on evisa is not working and CO has refused to provide HAPs can someone let me know what is the email address of health sterategies to get hap id
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bhura


I recently got the Hap Ids by emailing on [email protected]
Even I was also thinking to FL meds n pcc nw as my 19th month is ending. What do u suggest?


----------



## opfian

EASTER AND ANZAC DAY PERIOD

GSM offices will be closed during the Easter and ANZAC day holiday period on the following days:
• Friday, 18 April 2014 
• Monday, 21 April 2014 
• Friday, 25 April 2014


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello avtar82

Are hapids valid for 175 gsm visa also?

I also finished 19 months since CO assigned should I also go for med FL ?


----------



## bhura

Avatar82 said:


> I recently got the Hap Ids by emailing on [email protected]
> Even I was also thinking to FL meds n pcc nw as my 19th month is ending. What do u suggest?


I think we shall fl the Medicals now 
For me the link for medical on evisa is not working
I can I print the referral letter

Regards


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> I think we shall fl the Medicals now For me the link for medical on evisa is not working I can I print the referral letter Regards


I think since the introduction of new portal, they gave control of medical exam option to COs. It will be available once CO enables it. 

I wonder if it would be wise to go for meds without CO consent. Btw Mr Bhura, how much do they charge for medical??


----------



## Avatar82

opfian said:


> I think since the introduction of new portal, they gave control of medical exam option to COs. It will be available once CO enables it.
> 
> I wonder if it would be wise to go for meds without CO consent. Btw Mr Bhura, how much do they charge for medical??


Yes I have the aame understanding which is making me hesitated in order to FL meds...without CO consent could make a bad image on CO's mind n he might do something wrong with my application or may be not...


----------



## fakhan

Guys, every process is step wise. It is not really appropriate to go for medical prior asking by CO. Wait till CO send you a letter by email to go for medical examination.

Best of luck.


----------



## sabaaamir

*Ielts score*



opfian said:


> EASTER AND ANZAC DAY PERIOD
> 
> GSM offices will be closed during the Easter and ANZAC day holiday period on the following days:
> • Friday, 18 April 2014
> • Monday, 21 April 2014
> • Friday, 25 April 2014


Hi your ielts score is amaizing i want 7 in all module need to focus on speaking
If you can help in this plz let me know i can give you my skype id for practicing thanks saba


----------



## opfian

sabaaamir said:


> Hi your ielts score is amaizing i want 7 in all module need to focus on speaking If you can help in this plz let me know i can give you my skype id for practicing thanks saba


I wonder how can i assist u


----------



## sabaaamir

You can assist me on skype i just wana practice speaking


----------



## opfian

sabaaamir said:


> You can assist me on skype i just wana practice speaking


Did u try book titled "target band 7"? Its a wonderful guide book , for scoring 7 in IELETS


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

well can any body tell me what is the average CO allocation time for 190 these days?


----------



## farhanpk

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well can any body tell me what is the average CO allocation time for 190 these days?


its 6-7 weeks max.


----------



## opfian

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well can any body tell me what is the average CO allocation time for 190 these days?


Mine was allocated within 3 weeks


----------



## Hunny1234

Opfian are you 190 applicant ?


----------



## opfian

Hunny1234 said:


> Opfian are you 190 applicant ?


C'on dude, i got my details in signature as well :/

I m 189 applicant


----------



## Hunny1234

Opfian I'm using mobile app its displaying this much details


----------



## Hunny1234

Not displaying......


----------



## opfian

Hunny1234 said:


> Opfian I'm using mobile app its displaying this much details


For IOS devices, option is available to see signatures. You have to enable it from settings. 

No idea, if same available in andriod as well.


----------



## zoyakhan

Hi, 

I have an issue getting my bank statements for nearly 12 months. I stopped using one of my bank accounts after I left the job. Today i went to the bank and they are saying that since I did not use the account for nearly 4 years so they closed it last year and now they do not have my data. 
My company has given me salary slips for that period. Do you think that would be enough? I do not have any other income tax documents, though the salary slips mention the amount of tax deducted. 
Does any one knows what are the laws about the data protection for customers whose accounts have been closed .. I suppose they should keep it.

thanks
Zoya.


----------



## Luqman

any 190 applicant with more longer time than me still alive ?


----------



## n3o

zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an issue getting my bank statements for nearly 12 months. I stopped using one of my bank accounts after I left the job. Today i went to the bank and they are saying that since I did not use the account for nearly 4 years so they closed it last year and now they do not have my data.
> My company has given me salary slips for that period. Do you think that would be enough? I do not have any other income tax documents, though the salary slips mention the amount of tax deducted.
> Does any one knows what are the laws about the data protection for customers whose accounts have been closed .. I suppose they should keep it.
> 
> thanks
> Zoya.


You can get the statement from their head-office. Just take a letter from your bank that you had xxxx account in their branch.


----------



## opfian

zoyakhan said:


> Hi, I have an issue getting my bank statements for nearly 12 months. I stopped using one of my bank accounts after I left the job. Today i went to the bank and they are saying that since I did not use the account for nearly 4 years so they closed it last year and now they do not have my data. My company has given me salary slips for that period. Do you think that would be enough? I do not have any other income tax documents, though the salary slips mention the amount of tax deducted. Does any one knows what are the laws about the data protection for customers whose accounts have been closed .. I suppose they should keep it. thanks Zoya.


Approach FBR, they can help you with getting returns


----------



## opfian

opfian said:


> Approach FBR, they can help you with getting returns


Plus ask ur employer accounts dept to give u a letter, showing monthly breakdown of tax deduction as per clause xx of constitution. Finance dept shud put their seal and letter shud have contact details of signing authority


----------



## usman.shahid

Luqman said:


> any 190 applicant with more longer time than me still alive ?


Yes i am....


----------



## zoyakhan

thanks


----------



## asad747

n3o said:


> You can get the statement from their head-office. Just take a letter from your bank that you had xxxx account in their branch.


Banks are liable to provide you data upto last 10 years. No matter if the account is closed. If branch guys not cooperating .. contact their Head office... else contact state bank of pakistan.


----------



## msaeed

Luqman said:


> any 190 applicant with more longer time than me still alive ?


whats your occupation code and which state sponsored you.


----------



## msaeed

usman.shahid said:


> Yes i am....


Did you received Med and PCC call from CO or you front loaded them..


----------



## indiference

opfian said:


> I think since the introduction of new portal, they gave control of medical exam option to COs. It will be available once CO enables it.
> 
> I wonder if it would be wise to go for meds without CO consent. Btw Mr Bhura, how much do they charge for medical??


When i got my medical done from Dubai in 2009, it costed me appox aed500, i suppose it should be the same or probably a litlle higher.

FL PCC and medicals will impact your entry date after the visa is granted as they are valid for a max 1 year, if you are all set ready to move within few months after the grant then you may consider FL, apart from this there is no impact.

Considering the grant rate these days, its a gamble though but if u hit the jackpot it might save you a month or two.


----------



## opfian

indiference said:


> When i got my medical done from Dubai in 2009, it costed me appox aed500, i suppose it should be the same or probably a litlle higher. FL PCC and medicals will impact your entry date after the visa is granted as they are valid for a max 1 year, if you are all set ready to move within few months after the grant then you may consider FL, apart from this there is no impact. Considering the grant rate these days, its a gamble though but if u hit the jackpot it might save you a month or two.


Thanks


----------



## ahmed84

A year has passed and today the system shows my medical is expired. Finally something changed in my application page which has been looking the same for almost a whole year. haha.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

ahmed84 said:


> A year has passed and today the system shows my medical is expired. Finally something changed in my application page which has been looking the same for almost a whole year. haha.


I can feel ur pain bro


----------



## Mack1982

ahmed84 said:


> A year has passed and today the system shows my medical is expired. Finally something changed in my application page which has been looking the same for almost a whole year. haha.


Did your CO asked for medicals or you front loaded them.


----------



## ahmed84

Mack1982 said:


> Did your CO asked for medicals or you front loaded them.


I front loaded it and pcc.


----------



## millinium_bug

Dear All,

Just need to ask you, how much time required after medical finalization? My medical finalised on 11-04-2014 and today 11th day is over  .......
i don't know whats wrong, how much i will have to wait to see the grant letter 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## zakinaeem

ahmed84 said:


> A year has passed and today the system shows my medical is expired. Finally something changed in my application page which has been looking the same for almost a whole year. haha.


I am not privileged enough to see even that.. My application still says "there are no medicals required based on the information provided to DIBP".


----------



## pakiapplicant123

Hi guys...anybody every got pcc done from pindi or attock?


----------



## fadiexpart

*Medical....*



ahmed84 said:


> A year has passed and today the system shows my medical is expired. Finally something changed in my application page which has been looking the same for almost a whole year. haha.


my medical is more than 15 month old now. sis whole family medical on request (12-12-12).....

but on e visa page it is stated that 

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

anyways hope for the best and it will be the best in sha Allah.

cheers


----------



## syeralia

Today my agent call me to inform that now the quotta for 2013-14 has reached and from now till 30th june we will not see any grant but InshaAllah July will make a diff


----------



## millinium_bug

syeralia said:


> Today my agent call me to inform that now the quotta for 2013-14 has reached and from now till 30th june we will not see any grant but InshaAllah July will make a diff


not even 175/176 applicant?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

syeralia said:


> Today my agent call me to inform that now the quotta for 2013-14 has reached and from now till 30th june we will not see any grant but InshaAllah July will make a diff


well did he receive an official intimation from department or it is just his guess or information from any secondary source?


----------



## fadiexpart

*planning levels*



syeralia said:


> Today my agent call me to inform that now the quotta for 2013-14 has reached and from now till 30th june we will not see any grant but InshaAllah July will make a diff



in 189 category quota means planning levels ( i think) so next year what ever the intake would be we will have priority in sha Allah ( but we only compete with our self ppl from HR nationality)

cheers :llama::roll:ray2:


----------



## opfian

syeralia said:


> Today my agent call me to inform that now the quotta for 2013-14 has reached and from now till 30th june we will not see any grant but InshaAllah July will make a diff



Is ur agent registered with MARA? I mean is he sharing his sincere thoughts or got info from a reliable source??


----------



## ehsanm

millinium_bug said:


> not even 175/176 applicant?



One thing i want to ask, How credible this information is? 

Please share facts rather fiction and stories.

Australia immigration already reseted the ceilings for different occupations :

Click on report button 

browse down to click Occupation Ceiling

Best of luck for you


*Note : * Most of agents like to make up stories in order to keep you as a long awaiting customers. Secondly self check the progress of your application.
Thirdly forward authenticated or validated news/facts so that other people could learn rather worry because of rumers

:rain:


----------



## N.Ali

ehsanm said:


> One thing i want to ask, How credible this information is?
> 
> Please share facts rather fiction and stories.
> 
> Australia immigration already reseted the ceilings for different occupations :
> 
> Click on report button
> 
> browse down to click Occupation Ceiling
> 
> Best of luck for you
> 
> 
> *Note : * Most of agents like to make up stories in order to keep you as a long awaiting customers. Secondly self check the progress of your application.
> Thirdly forward authenticated or validated news/facts so that other people could learn rather worry because of rumers
> 
> :rain:



plz review below link:

Fact Sheet 20 - Migration Programme Planning Levels

I think they will slow down the grant process for all now till re-initiation of planning levels.


----------



## ehsanm

N.Ali said:


> plz review below link:
> 
> Fact Sheet 20 - Migration Programme Planning Levels
> 
> I think they will slow down the grant process for all now till re-initiation of planning levels.


First of all this is old post : 22 April 2014 

If you are able to read what has been mentioned on this, it will lead back to the skill select -> reports - > Ceiling function

No other additional information. 

I read somewhere and saw that the revision has been completed.

and the new limits/ceiling for different professions has been defined.

Again please share other resources or information.

Praying to get Grant soon .

:bathbaby:


----------



## ahmed84

Emailed my case officer regarding the expired Medical Examination and I got this reply from a different person from a different team:

*Thank you for your email.
Your visa application is currently being processed. You do not need undertake health examinations again unless it is requested by this office.
I appreciate your patience.*

I sent two emails since February and both emails were replied by a different case officer. Seems my case officer dropped out. :\ She was a nice person.


----------



## hellonloose

I recently came across a question and comment on DIBPs facebook page. A user asked if there were any quotas on 190 visa for the year and DIBP replied that they do have internal planning levels for each visa category but they have not yet reached them. 

I am unable to locate the exact post and comment as I am not sure how to search facebook comments. 



opfian said:


> Is ur agent registered with MARA? I mean is he sharing his sincere thoughts or got info from a reliable source??


----------



## N.Ali

ehsanm said:


> First of all this is old post : 22 April 2014


Old Post... my dear its april 2014 and not 2013...


also review below post of thread "189 & 190 visa applicants - Page 5421"



dhawalswamy said:


> Hey buddies....
> 
> I got my CO allotted to me today. It mentioned that no further documents are required but I have to wait for the same old issue of planning levels.
> 
> I was about to call today and in the morning when I woke up, I found her email. It was pleasure to read that email.
> 
> Wish all of you good luck.


It means there are some planning levels which they have already reached.

All the best.


----------



## fadiexpart

N.Ali said:


> Old Post... my dear its april 2014 and not 2013...
> 
> 
> also review below post of thread "189 & 190 visa applicants - Page 5421"
> 
> 
> 
> It means there are some planning levels which they have already reached.
> 
> All the best.


HUH!

Caps
A number of visa classes can be capped. This means when the number of visas set by the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection within a class has been reached for that programme year, no further visas can be granted. 


y it is not written invitations instead of visa in the last few words .... what is happening around us and howww?

cheers anyways


----------



## BOLT

Caps on visas or meeting any planning levels does not necessarily mean a halt on outstanding application processing. 

so all those waiting for medical calls, should get it even if grant of visas are capped and .... of course God knows the best!


----------



## Naveed539

Hi all,

Hope everyone will be fine and doing well...I am also a mature 189 applicant...I am about to get marry soon...I want to ask that can any one enlist the documents that I need to provide in order to add my spouse in my Visa Application..?

Regards,


----------



## _shel

Birth Certificate, Passport, Marriage Certificate, form 47A, form 1022.

You might be asked later for further proof of your relationship such as evidence you live together, photos etc.


----------



## millinium_bug

millinium_bug said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just need to ask you, how much time required after medical finalization? My medical finalised on 11-04-2014 and today 11th day is over  .......
> i don't know whats wrong, how much i will have to wait to see the grant letter
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Anyone please


----------



## AUSA

millinium_bug said:


> Anyone please


There was easter holidays .. May be CO busy ., nothng to worry .. Wait till next weel otherwise send an email politely adking about your case status ..
Good Luck


----------



## millinium_bug

AUSA said:


> There was easter holidays .. May be CO busy ., nothng to worry .. Wait till next weel otherwise send an email politely adking about your case status ..
> Good Luck


Thanks for the prompt reply bro


----------



## UTS

Can anyone please tell me the medical cost for an adult in Pakistan?


----------



## millinium_bug

UTS said:


> Can anyone please tell me the medical cost for an adult in Pakistan?


For adult 5600 PKR
For Children 2800 PKR

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## samper

AUSA said:


> There was easter holidays .. May be CO busy ., nothng to worry .. Wait till next weel otherwise send an email politely adking about your case status ..
> Good Luck


The best way to knock CO door is give a smart call 

Regards
Samper


----------



## Hunny1234

Waiting waiting waiting since 22 months... Getting close to be a skeleton 
I've decided to keep Ausi immigration now just a backup plan for me as its damaging my career plans


----------



## zakinaeem

Hunny1234 said:


> Waiting waiting waiting since 22 months... Getting close to be a skeleton
> I've decided to keep Ausi immigration now just a backup plan for me as its damaging my career plans


We're just 3 months off each other, and I can so feel your pain. God has his own beautiful ways though, I'm sure by the time it actually comes through, you'll find that all this wait really was for the best. Don't let this hinder your plans, it will come when it will.

Best


----------



## Hunny1234

thank you zaki I agree


----------



## Talha_

Hello All,

These are my timelines:

IELTS : 16th May 2013
ACS+ (261313) : 22nd Jan 2014
EOI submitted: 23rd Jan 2014
Invitation to apply: 24thd Jan 2014
Applied for Visa 189: 3rd Mach 2014
CO Assigned: 25th March 2014
Medicals: 7th April 2014
Form 80/ PCC: by 21st April 2014
Everything else submitted : by 22nd April 2014

Any idea about the timelines? What should I expect now ?

Many Thanks,
Talha_




Talha_ said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I have recently applied for 189 Visa and have been asked to provide PCC and Medicals.. So should expect, the processing times etc?
> 
> /Talha_


----------



## Talha_

Forgot to mention, I did not FL PCC and Meds, they were requested by the CO.


Talha_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> These are my timelines:
> 
> IELTS : 16th May 2013
> ACS+ (261313) : 22nd Jan 2014
> EOI submitted: 23rd Jan 2014
> Invitation to apply: 24thd Jan 2014
> Applied for Visa 189: 3rd Mach 2014
> CO Assigned: 25th March 2014
> Medicals: 7th April 2014
> Form 80/ PCC: by 21st April 2014
> Everything else submitted : by 22nd April 2014
> 
> Any idea about the timelines? What should I expect now ?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Talha_


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

Hunny1234 said:


> Waiting waiting waiting since 22 months... Getting close to be a skeleton
> I've decided to keep Ausi immigration now just a backup plan for me as its damaging my career plans


Agreed, the wait is damaging our career path. Should probably stop thinking Abt it and focus on what we already have.


----------



## Ailia

Can eoi be lodged second time after its expiration?


----------



## Hunny1234

Talha just wait for 18-24 months


----------



## Talha_

Hunny1234 said:


> Talha just wait for 18-24 months


Even after being asked to submit Medical and PCC?


----------



## Mack1982

Talha_ said:


> Forgot to mention, I did not FL PCC and Meds, they were requested by the CO.


Same case here. CO asked for medical and form 80/1221. I have an appointment on the 27th. Hoping for an early result.


----------



## bazidkhan

Mack1982 said:


> Same case here. CO asked for medical and form 80/1221. I have an appointment on the 27th. Hoping for an early result.



Hi Mack.
My CO is also from team 4. And he has asked for medical of my wife nd kids. I have applied on 20th Feb 2014 for 489 SA s.s. Best of luck. And inform please if your update you..


----------



## opfian

Saleem Hamad said:


> wow this 24 month time is for all catagories of of visas for pakistanis ? do it go beyond 24months? 2 years is quite a long time looks like waste of precious period of life time


Most of 190 applicants got their grant with in 3-6 months time period


----------



## Talha_

bazidkhan said:


> Hi Mack.
> My CO is also from team 4. And he has asked for medical of my wife nd kids. I have applied on 20th Feb 2014 for 489 SA s.s. Best of luck. And inform please if your update you..


Mine is from Team 02, is there any difference in these teams, functionally ?


----------



## bazidkhan

Talha_ said:


> Mine is from Team 02, is there any difference in these teams, functionally ?


Hi Talha.
The only difference is that every team has its own staff with different people who work on our Cases. Don't worry about these issues.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

What I am actually worried about is not how late they give PR but if they will give us or not. Because their is a provision in the law in which minister of immigration has the right to cease the pending applications and this has been done in 2007(my registered mara agent told me). You can check information below:

*Cap and cease
Under section 39 of the Act, the minister has the power to set the maximum number of visas of a class that may be granted in a particular financial year. The cap and cease provision means that when a cap has been reached for a particular visa class, work on all applications which have not been processed to decision stops and the files are closed. These applications are treated as if they have not been submitted. This provision is only used in exceptional circumstances.*

Reference:Fact Sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Program


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I may be thinking too negatively but the way they have treat us so far every possibility should be kept in mind.


----------



## fadiexpart

Talha_ said:


> Even after being asked to submit Medical and PCC?


yeah mate, i did my health check on 12-12-12 on request by CO.
so wait is must in normal circumstances.

cheers


----------



## asad747

Waqar Hemani said:


> What I am actually worried about is not how late they give PR but if they will give us or not. Because their is a provision in the law in which minister of immigration has the right to cease the pending applications and this has been done in 2007(my registered mara agent told me). You can check information below:
> 
> *Cap and cease
> Under section 39 of the Act, the minister has the power to set the maximum number of visas of a class that may be granted in a particular financial year. The cap and cease provision means that when a cap has been reached for a particular visa class, work on all applications which have not been processed to decision stops and the files are closed. These applications are treated as if they have not been submitted. This provision is only used in exceptional circumstances.*
> 
> Reference:Fact Sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Program




Dude you are scaring me  btw i've not heard any Australian case where visa application was closed or returned. 
This did happen with Canada though.


----------



## ScorpKing

After waiting for almost 18 months, i have realised that , Australia is waste of time...I Should have applied for NZ


----------



## opfian

ScorpKing said:


> After waiting for almost 18 months, i have realised that , Australia is waste of time...I Should have applied for NZ


Do they accept australian positive assesment??


----------



## ScorpKing

opfian said:


> Do they accept australian positive assesment??


I think they don't. but process hardly takes 4-5 months if you score enough points


----------



## opfian

ScorpKing said:


> I think they don't. but process hardly takes 4-5 months if you score enough points


I wonder if u cud share ur research 

I dont wanat to read NZ immi website content on my phone


----------



## ScorpKing

opfian said:


> I wonder if u cud share ur research
> 
> I dont wanat to read NZ immi website content on my phone


I did quite a research last year...will share it from home


----------



## ahmed84

ScorpKing said:


> I think they don't. but process hardly takes 4-5 months if you score enough points


The minimum required points to get invitation in New Zealand is achievable but it is very hard to get an invitation without a job offer. Last time I checked ( They give priority to above 140 points if am not mistaken and no matter how strong your qualifications are you can only achieve above 140 points with a job offer. They have way less number of invites than Australia. And personally I don't believe the time line will be much different for our countries. 

If I go back in time, I would still apply to Australia but definitely not under 189.


----------



## ScorpKing

ahmed84 said:


> The minimum required points to get invitation in New Zealand is achievable but it is very hard to get an invitation without a job offer. Last time I checked ( They give priority to above 140 points if am not mistaken and no matter how strong your qualifications are you can only achieve above 140 points with a job offer. They have way less number of invites than Australia. And personally I don't believe the time line will be much different for our countries.
> 
> If I go back in time, I would still apply to Australia but definitely not under 189.


you can easily achieve 140 points if you spouse is skilled


----------



## asad747

ScorpKing said:


> you can easily achieve 140 points if you spouse is skilled


Al tough you can get NZ quickly.. But remember its not Direct PR.. They will give you visa for 1 year in which you've to Get Professional Job.. After which it can be extended to PR.

This Risk can put you under extra pressure considering NZ market is way smaller than Australia & Not all occupations will have many opportunities. 

So i would say stick to Australia... Those who are applying should try maximum for 190 .. else 189 will still be a better choice than NZ if u r not fond of taking Risks


----------



## ScorpKing

asad747 said:


> Al tough you can get NZ quickly.. But remember its not Direct PR.. They will give you visa for 1 year in which you've to Get Professional Job.. After which it can be extended to PR.
> 
> This Risk can put you under extra pressure considering NZ market is way smaller than Australia & Not all occupations will have many opportunities.
> 
> So i would say stick to Australia... Those who are applying should try maximum for 190 .. else 189 will still be a better choice than NZ if u r not fond of taking Risks


but 2 years...is hell of a time...


----------



## opfian

ScorpKing said:


> but 2 years...is hell of a time...


Live ur life for these 3 yrs


----------



## opfian

Two i meant


----------



## ScorpKing

opfian said:


> Two i meant


dude..there are many things in one's life which are inter dependent..for example..I want to buy new car...I am delaying it from last 1 year just because of this immigration thing...

there are many other things which are dependent on this


----------



## Talha_

ScorpKing said:


> dude..there are many things in one's life which are inter dependent..for example..I want to buy new car...I am delaying it from last 1 year just because of this immigration thing...
> 
> there are many other things which are dependent on this


Totally agreed!
But there is nothing we can do expect to wait, either wait anxiously and find yourself getting frustrated or keep the ball rolling and live a normal life


----------



## opfian

ScorpKing said:


> dude..there are many things in one's life which are inter dependent..for example..I want to buy new car...I am delaying it from last 1 year just because of this immigration thing... there are many other things which are dependent on this


Ok agreed ... Wt can you do to make it quicker? Is there any factor in your control? unfortunately NONE!!


----------



## perfect stranger

ScorpKing said:


> After waiting for almost 18 months, i have realised that , Australia is waste of time...I Should have applied for NZ


Dont be disappointed. You will get the grant soon. Australia is far much better than Canada. Canada returned all the applications after 8 years of waiting. So Canada by far has the worst immigration system you can imagine.


----------



## sim187

Guys! I would like to thank you all for all the information you have provided!

I have always been passive on the forum and apologize to do so.!

I have some good news for all Pakistani Brothers waiting for 189. I finally got my grant today! YES I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL! ALHUMDULILLAH!

I had applied the 189 on October 10th 2012, and got it today on April 27th 2014, so about 18 months, 2 weeks and 3 days!.

All the 189ers youre up next!


----------



## exxpat

sim187 said:


> Guys! I would like to thank you all for all the information you have provided!
> 
> I have always been passive on the forum and apologize to do so.!
> 
> I have some good news for all Pakistani Brothers waiting for 189. I finally got my grant today! YES I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL! ALHUMDULILLAH!
> 
> I had applied the 189 on October 10th 2012, and got it today on April 27th 2014, so about 18 months, 2 weeks and 3 days!.
> 
> All the 189ers youre up next!


Many congratulations brother  May Allah make your move smooth and the ideal one, amin. Can you please share your complete timeline including the details like medicals and PCC request (from Pak and KSA), if you front loaded etc.

Thank you,


----------



## Blue Bird

Hi Senior Folks,
Please advise what is the best way to submit Visa application fee AUD 3520 to DIBP from Pakistan.
And please share best way in which transaction charges are lower like Credit Card, Debit Card or Else. Furthermore; I am facing Credit Card limit issue.
Regards,


----------



## opfian

sim187 said:


> Guys! I would like to thank you all for all the information you have provided! I have always been passive on the forum and apologize to do so.! I have some good news for all Pakistani Brothers waiting for 189. I finally got my grant today! YES I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL! ALHUMDULILLAH! I had applied the 189 on October 10th 2012, and got it today on April 27th 2014, so about 18 months, 2 weeks and 3 days!. All the 189ers youre up next!



Weeeeee ... Mubarakaaaan!!!!


----------



## opfian

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Senior Folks, Please advise what is the best way to submit Visa application fee AUD 3520 to DIBP from Pakistan. And please share best way in which transaction charges are lower like Credit Card, Debit Card or Else. Furthermore; I am facing Credit Card limit issue. Regards,


Find a relative/frnd working abroad and ask him to pay on your behalf. If that person is in AU, u will avoid currency conversion charges.


----------



## ScorpKing

sim187 said:


> Guys! I would like to thank you all for all the information you have provided!
> 
> I have always been passive on the forum and apologize to do so.!
> 
> I have some good news for all Pakistani Brothers waiting for 189. I finally got my grant today! YES I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL! ALHUMDULILLAH!
> 
> I had applied the 189 on October 10th 2012, and got it today on April 27th 2014, so about 18 months, 2 weeks and 3 days!.
> 
> All the 189ers youre up next!


Alaaa.......Mubarakaaaan....treat treat treat...

Guys we should have monthly treats...people getting grants in a particular month should treat all others


----------



## bazidkhan

NZ don't accept any exper Muslim employer or Asian exp.and that is the main hurdel.NZ need international experience. Secondly anyone who wants early grant of visa should apply for 190 or 489 visa subclass. Which take 4 to 6 month hardly. Best of luck to all.


----------



## sabretoothed83

Hi All,
I lodged my 189 on 24 March 2014 and waiting on FBI Clearance. Can't do meds due to link not available to me. How come after reading the posts here the CO allocation is wayyyyyyyyyyyy slow for Pakistanis??? I can understand the securtiy check and grant delays but CO Allocation delays are weird. Any thoughts what is the average time for CO Allocation these days?? Waiting 1-2 years is ridiculous.....


----------



## ehsanm

sim187 said:


> Guys! I would like to thank you all for all the information you have provided!
> 
> I have always been passive on the forum and apologize to do so.!
> 
> I have some good news for all Pakistani Brothers waiting for 189. I finally got my grant today! YES I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL! ALHUMDULILLAH!
> 
> I had applied the 189 on October 10th 2012, and got it today on April 27th 2014, so about 18 months, 2 weeks and 3 days!.
> 
> All the 189ers youre up next!


Yar your so lucky , lived in a place where you can go for umrah every weekend.

Now finally going ... congrats and may Allah giev you all the power and wisdom.

Please before leaving do pray for all of us and more.

Take care brother see you on the other side :hug:


----------



## opfian

sim187 said:


> Guys! I would like to thank you all for all the information you have provided! I have always been passive on the forum and apologize to do so.! I have some good news for all Pakistani Brothers waiting for 189. I finally got my grant today! YES I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL! ALHUMDULILLAH! I had applied the 189 on October 10th 2012, and got it today on April 27th 2014, so about 18 months, 2 weeks and 3 days!. All the 189ers youre up next!


Plz share ur timeline


----------



## millinium_bug

sim187 said:


> Guys! I would like to thank you all for all the information you have provided!
> 
> I have always been passive on the forum and apologize to do so.!
> 
> I have some good news for all Pakistani Brothers waiting for 189. I finally got my grant today! YES I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL! ALHUMDULILLAH!
> 
> I had applied the 189 on October 10th 2012, and got it today on April 27th 2014, so about 18 months, 2 weeks and 3 days!.
> 
> All the 189ers youre up next!


Congrats Bro ..... 
do pray for us too .....


----------



## millinium_bug

i am still waiting for the golden email 
its been 17 days after medical finalization ....... 
every passing day took me to the next level of frustration ........... 

Please pray for me grant 

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Mack1982

bazidkhan said:


> NZ don't accept any exper Muslim employer or Asian exp.and that is the main hurdel.NZ need international experience. Secondly anyone who wants early grant of visa should apply for 190 or 489 visa subclass. Which take 4 to 6 month hardly. Best of luck to all.


My colleague here was given a work permit by NZ immigration, so that he could look for employment in NZ. Once he gets employed, he can move to NZ as a PR.


----------



## sim187

Guys the Timeline is below, it might be off by +-2 days:

ACS Apply: 18th June 2012
ACS Result: 15th August 2012
IELTS: 30th August 2012
189 EOI Submit: 28th September 2012
189 EOI Invitation: 1st October 2012
189 Submitted:10th October 2012
CO : 25th October 2012
MEDS: 10th November 2012
PCC SAUDI: 20th November 2012
PCC PAK (for wife only): 20th december 2012
FORM 80 (First Time): 10 February 2013
FORM 80 (Second time): 20th December 2013
MEDS (Seconds time): 19th January 2014
APLICANT ADDITION (New SON): 21st January 2014
PCC SAUDI (Second time): 2nd February 2014
PCC PAK (Second time): 10th February 2014
GRANT: 28th April 2014


----------



## opfian

sim187 said:


> Guys the Timeline is below, it might be off by +-2 days: ACS Apply: 18th June 2012 ACS Result: 15th August 2012 IELTS: 30th August 2012 189 EOI Submit: 28th September 2012 189 EOI Invitation: 1st October 2012 189 Submitted:10th October 2012 CO : 25th October 2012 MEDS: 10th November 2012 PCC SAUDI: 20th November 2012 PCC PAK (for wife only): 20th december 2012 FORM 80 (First Time): 10 February 2013 FORM 80 (Second time): 20th December 2013 MEDS (Seconds time): 19th January 2014 APLICANT ADDITION (New SON): 21st January 2014 PCC SAUDI (Second time): 2nd February 2014 PCC PAK (Second time): 10th February 2014 GRANT: 28th April 2014



Did ur co asked to go for med/pcc or it was ur decision to FL them?


----------



## Blue Bird

opfian said:


> Find a relative/frnd working abroad and ask him to pay on your behalf. If that person is in AU, u will avoid currency conversion charges.


Opfian thanks for your advise but I have no friend in Australia. Please share other then credit card what other mediums can we use to submit visa fee.


----------



## ScorpKing

Blue Bird said:


> Opfian thanks for your advise but I have no friend in Australia. Please share other then credit card what other mediums can we use to submit visa fee.


Check with UBL i think they provide prepaid cards


----------



## sim187

opfian said:


> Did ur co asked to go for med/pcc or it was ur decision to FL them?


The first time i FL them myself, the second time after an year the CO asked.

Thanks
AQ


----------



## Ad90210

HI Friends,
I have applied for 189 on 14Nov13. CO is already assigned. Team 13 asked to Form 80 and I have submitted that too. CO asked me to provide PCC and I have provided the PCC for most of the countries I lived accept one Country that I could not get and have submitted declaration for that. I have already submitted medicals. Case officer informed that they are doing external checks. how much time do you think it will take more for finalizing the case. I think it should be quick. Please share your thoughts on this.


----------



## Blue Bird

ScorpKing said:


> Check with UBL i think they provide prepaid cards


Scopking the limit of this card is 100,000/- only.


----------



## sim187

Dear All applicants from Saudi Arabia,

Below is the PCC process:

Your CO will send you a document called request for information
It will state you need a police clearance.
You have to forward that email to [email protected]
In the email 3 attachments need to be sent
1-request you received from case officer for police clearance
2-Iqama scan
3-Passport scan
Once they complete they will call you to confirm an appointment to pick up the letter
They give you two letters addressing the Riyadh police for clearance
1-In English (Your records)
2-Arabic for the police
Next stop MOFA you need to get the Arabic letter attested. You would need your Iqama and 30 Riyals
After that you go to the fingerprint place which is in Batha next to Chop Chop Square Arabic name "Adla Janaiyah"
You show your papers at reception and the guy will give you a number
After a terrible wait 1 hr approximate on your turn you give
1-MOFA attested letter from Aussie embassy
2-Iqama Copy
3-Passport Copy
4-One recent colored photograph
Then he will give you a filled form with your details which you take to the finger print table 30 mins wait
He will hold you hand place your fingers one by one on ink and then put it on the form
After completion he will tear off the bottom part and give it to you
This part will have you're receive date
You go their pick it up
Now you have to translate from official translation office (30 to 50 SAR)
Scan and send to your case officer!

And your done!

May Allah Bless all of you with speedy grants!


----------



## ScorpKing

Blue Bird said:


> Scopking the limit of this card is 100,000/- only.


then find some relative who is settled abroad.


----------



## Blue Bird

ScorpKing said:


> then find some relative who is settled abroad.


I have no friend in abroad. What other ways to submit visa fees then credit card?


----------



## opfian

Blue Bird said:


> I have no friend in abroad. What other ways to submit visa fees then credit card?


Speak with aby immigration agent in Pakistan, they normally get the job done for you but they charge too much!


----------



## fadiexpart

sim187 said:


> Guys! I would like to thank you all for all the information you have provided!
> 
> I have always been passive on the forum and apologize to do so.!
> 
> I have some good news for all Pakistani Brothers waiting for 189. I finally got my grant today! YES I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL! ALHUMDULILLAH!
> 
> I had applied the 189 on October 10th 2012, and got it today on April 27th 2014, so about 18 months, 2 weeks and 3 days!.
> 
> All the 189ers youre up next!




mubrook and Blessing all the way MashAllah......


----------



## Blue Bird

opfian said:


> Speak with aby immigration agent in Pakistan, they normally get the job done for you but they charge too much!


You are right in saying they are charging too high that is why I am asking for other methods then credit card. You know with such limit it is impossible to get such credit card.


----------



## opfian

Blue Bird said:


> You are right in saying they are charging too high that is why I am asking for other methods then credit card. You know with such limit it is impossible to get such credit card.


Dude you have to look for someone who is trustable and willing to do transaction at ur behalf


----------



## Blue Bird

opfian said:


> Dude you have to look for someone who is trustable and willing to do transaction at ur behalf


Yeah already finding some one but u know its quite difficult to find such person who is willing.


----------



## TV Buff

I spoke to my CO and he said nothing before Feb next year!! How stupid and sad is that?!


----------



## Rabee

TV Buff I have the same CO as yours. last time I emailed him he asked to wait until July 14. 
What to say.... only option available is patience. 

I read somewhere in the forums here about a way to raise a complain to AISO. 2 scenarios succeeded (one Syrian, and one Pakistani)


----------



## twister292

Rabee said:


> TV Buff I have the same CO as yours. last time I emailed him he asked to wait until July 14.
> What to say.... only option available is patience.
> 
> I read somewhere in the forums here about a way to raise a complain to AISO. 2 scenarios succeeded (one Syrian, and one Pakistani)


You can't actually complain directly to ASIO. They have no public liaison or relations office as such.

You can raise a query with IGIS (Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security) and they can make an administrative enquiry to ASIO to check if there is any unreasonable delay in your assessment.


----------



## chalaa

sim187 said:


> Guys the Timeline is below, it might be off by +-2 days:
> 
> ACS Apply: 18th June 2012
> ACS Result: 15th August 2012
> IELTS: 30th August 2012
> 189 EOI Submit: 28th September 2012
> 189 EOI Invitation: 1st October 2012
> 189 Submitted:10th October 2012
> CO : 25th October 2012
> MEDS: 10th November 2012
> PCC SAUDI: 20th November 2012
> PCC PAK (for wife only): 20th december 2012
> FORM 80 (First Time): 10 February 2013
> FORM 80 (Second time): 20th December 2013
> MEDS (Seconds time): 19th January 2014
> APLICANT ADDITION (New SON): 21st January 2014
> PCC SAUDI (Second time): 2nd February 2014
> PCC PAK (Second time): 10th February 2014
> GRANT: 28th April 2014


congrats bro...u really gave some hope to all of us


----------



## chalaa

Blue Bird said:


> Yeah already finding some one but u know its quite difficult to find such person who is willing.


i can help u from uae...but how can u pay me back in AED?


----------



## Damage Jackal

Hi Everyone,

So for those PK people who have already gotten their PR (like me), has anyone actually migrated to Australia yet? What sites are you using to search for jobs? Anyone had luck finding a job BEFORE migrating to AUS? I got my PR a few months back and did my initial landing last month, but have yet to start actively looking for a job before I move to AUS. 

DJ


----------



## _shel

The likelihood of you getting a job before you move is slim to non. There are applicants in Australia who the employer doesnt have to wait for until they move halfway around the world.


----------



## exxpat

TV Buff said:


> I spoke to my CO and he said nothing before Feb next year!! How stupid and sad is that?!


How insane  TV Buff, did you speak to him over phone or email? Didnt he share any solid reason? And how is he sure about Feb next year since all COs pose to be ignorant of security checks completion time.


----------



## shahidyoyo

sim187 said:


> Guys! I would like to thank you all for all the information you have provided!
> 
> I have always been passive on the forum and apologize to do so.!
> 
> I have some good news for all Pakistani Brothers waiting for 189. I finally got my grant today! YES I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL! ALHUMDULILLAH!
> 
> I had applied the 189 on October 10th 2012, and got it today on April 27th 2014, so about 18 months, 2 weeks and 3 days!.
> 
> All the 189ers youre up next!


Congrats on ur grant...
Jus had a question...did team 13 contact u fr form 80 1221...and wen did they contact u....


----------



## Santhosh.15

sim187 said:


> Dear All applicants from Saudi Arabia,
> 
> Below is the PCC process:
> 
> Your CO will send you a document called request for information
> It will state you need a police clearance.
> You have to forward that email to [email protected]
> In the email 3 attachments need to be sent
> 1-request you received from case officer for police clearance
> 2-Iqama scan
> 3-Passport scan
> Once they complete they will call you to confirm an appointment to pick up the letter
> They give you two letters addressing the Riyadh police for clearance
> 1-In English (Your records)
> 2-Arabic for the police
> Next stop MOFA you need to get the Arabic letter attested. You would need your Iqama and 30 Riyals
> After that you go to the fingerprint place which is in Batha next to Chop Chop Square Arabic name "Adla Janaiyah"
> You show your papers at reception and the guy will give you a number
> After a terrible wait 1 hr approximate on your turn you give
> 1-MOFA attested letter from Aussie embassy
> 2-Iqama Copy
> 3-Passport Copy
> 4-One recent colored photograph
> Then he will give you a filled form with your details which you take to the finger print table 30 mins wait
> He will hold you hand place your fingers one by one on ink and then put it on the form
> After completion he will tear off the bottom part and give it to you
> This part will have you're receive date
> You go their pick it up
> Now you have to translate from official translation office (30 to 50 SAR)
> Scan and send to your case officer!
> 
> And your done!
> 
> May Allah Bless all of you with speedy grants!


Man

Awesome news. Salute and Respect.

Congrats and Good luck.

Cheers

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Waqar Hemani

asad747 said:


> Dude you are scaring me  btw i've not heard any Australian case where visa application was closed or returned.
> This did happen with Canada though.


brother i am already scared of this.........anyways lets see.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

good that 189er got grant. Good luck all including me


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Rabee said:


> TV Buff I have the same CO as yours. last time I emailed him he asked to wait until July 14.
> What to say.... only option available is patience.
> 
> I read somewhere in the forums here about a way to raise a complain to AISO. 2 scenarios succeeded (one Syrian, and one Pakistani)


bro me and Tv Buff got the same CO. Are you in australia or offshore?


----------



## Avatar82

sim187 said:


> Guys! I would like to thank you all for all the information you have provided!
> 
> I have always been passive on the forum and apologize to do so.!
> 
> I have some good news for all Pakistani Brothers waiting for 189. I finally got my grant today! YES I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL! ALHUMDULILLAH!
> 
> I had applied the 189 on October 10th 2012, and got it today on April 27th 2014, so about 18 months, 2 weeks and 3 days!.
> 
> All the 189ers youre up next!


Congrats Bro...let us all get our Grants soon Ameen


----------



## Waqarali20005

sim187 said:


> Guys! I would like to thank you all for all the information you have provided!
> 
> I have always been passive on the forum and apologize to do so.!
> 
> I have some good news for all Pakistani Brothers waiting for 189. I finally got my grant today! YES I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL! ALHUMDULILLAH!
> 
> I had applied the 189 on October 10th 2012, and got it today on April 27th 2014, so about 18 months, 2 weeks and 3 days!.
> 
> All the 189ers youre up next!


Masha Allah, that is great!!


----------



## Rabee

Hi Waqar, I am in Dubai. 
Just got tired of checking my web application and seeing no updates except medicals turned expired.. 
Anyways things seem to be moving as I see new grants for Pakistanis (HR country like Palestinians). Hopefully this policy of checking will change sooner




Waqar Hemani said:


> bro me and Tv Buff got the same CO. Are you in australia or offshore?


----------



## sim187

shahidyoyo said:


> Congrats on ur grant...
> Jus had a question...did team 13 contact u fr form 80 1221...and wen did they contact u....


Dear Shahid,

I had been requested the form 80 twice:

Once from Team 2 (CO): 10 February 2013
Second from Team 13: 20th December 2013


----------



## Avatar82

ali wasiq said:


> Hi there. Today i got call from My Co And Co Was Asked Some Questions. I think i will get my Grant Soonn..


What did he asked?


----------



## Santhosh.15

Avatar82 said:


> What did he asked?


He mentioned in other thread that was asked about his qualifications.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi Guyz,

Alhamdulillah, i finally got my grant today.

Please let me know the process of Passport Visa Label in Karachi.

Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Alhamdulillah, i finally got my grant today.
> 
> Please let me know the process of Passport Visa Label in Karachi.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats!!


----------



## _shel

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Alhamdulillah, i finally got my grant today.
> 
> Please let me know the process of Passport Visa Label in Karachi.
> 
> Thanks


 Congratulations I hope the long wait was worth it for you and your family x

No label needed, all Australian visas are now electronic and linked to your passport. All airlines have access to this database.


----------



## msaeed

Guys please assist me if you know any thing related to this..

Due to the previous history of TB my medicals were referred and I under went further tests with pulmonologist..now every thing is clear and I have submitted all the results and reports to panel physicians, who would have eventually uploaded it through e medicals, but now my medical status is showing as below, what does awaiting grading means, it was showing completed till yesterday..

501 Medical Examination
Awaiting Grading

502 Chest X-ray Examination
Completed

603 Chest clinic investigation on current state of tuberculosis
Completed

707 HIV test
Completed


----------



## exxpat

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Alhamdulillah, i finally got my grant today.
> 
> Please let me know the process of Passport Visa Label in Karachi.
> 
> Thanks


Heartiest congratulations bro :smile:


----------



## fadiexpart

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Alhamdulillah, i finally got my grant today.
> 
> Please let me know the process of Passport Visa Label in Karachi.
> 
> Thanks


wonderful news ......bro may Allah bless you all the way amen ...


----------



## TV Buff

exxpat said:


> How insane  TV Buff, did you speak to him over phone or email? Didnt he share any solid reason? And how is he sure about Feb next year since all COs pose to be ignorant of security checks completion time.


Hey man, I spoke to him over the phone. He said my application's been referred for security checks in Feb this year and it will take at least another year to complete, judging from the previous timelines. So basically I shouldn't expect anything before Feb next year. In all honesty I think he's just stalling for time (Cause he pretty much said the same thing to me last year).


----------



## samy25

dear All,
I have submitted EOI with 60 points for ICT BA. On 14th April report the cut-offs for ICT BA was 70 points and EOI with 70 points was picked on 4th April. 

my questions is what about people having EOI 60 points? will they not get any invitation for 189? or still there are chances?


----------



## exxpat

TV Buff said:


> Hey man, I spoke to him over the phone. He said my application's been referred for security checks in Feb this year and it will take at least another year to complete, judging from the previous timelines. So basically I shouldn't expect anything before Feb next year. In all honesty I think he's just stalling for time (Cause he pretty much said the same thing to me last year).


Thats weird really. I would recommend you to lodge a complaint to IGIS since you are already over 18 months now. May be IGIS will check with ASIO for an update and you never know they finalize your checks sooner than expected. At the end of the day you have nothing to lose.


----------



## sam1051

sim187 said:


> Guys! I would like to thank you all for all the information you have
> 
> provided!
> 
> I have always been passive on the forum and apologize to do so.!
> 
> I have some good news for all Pakistani Brothers waiting for 189. I finally got my grant today! YES I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL! ALHUMDULILLAH!
> 
> I had applied the 189 on October 10th 2012, and got it today on April 27th 2014, so about 18 months, 2 weeks and 3 days!.
> 
> All the 189ers youre up next!


Congrats sim, Wish u good luck!!


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> dear All, I have submitted EOI with 60 points for ICT BA. On 14th April report the cut-offs for ICT BA was 70 points and EOI with 70 points was picked on 4th April. my questions is what about people having EOI 60 points? will they not get any invitation for 189? or still there are chances?


Formula for invitation is simple

1. First preference will be given to people with higher scores
2. If score is same for two (or more) candidates, the one who submitted first will be invited


----------



## samy25

opfian said:


> Formula for invitation is simple
> 
> 1. First preference will be given to people with higher scores
> 2. If score is same for two (or more) candidates, the one who submitted first will be invited


Thanks for the reply.. but my question is that will they reconsider all 60 points eoi of 2013 from start if they picked 70 from april 2014?


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> Thanks for the reply.. but my question is that will they reconsider all 60 points eoi of 2013 from start if they picked 70 from april 2014?



Dude, at any stage if cut-off dropped to 60 - they will surely b considered. This depends upon the EOI score of new applicants.

Moreover, EOIs are kept in system for a period of two years.



samy25 said:


> dear All, I have submitted EOI with 60 points for ICT BA. On 14th April report the cut-offs for ICT BA was 70 points and EOI with 70 points was picked on 4th April. my questions is what about people having EOI 60 points? will they not get any invitation for 189? or still there are chances?



Moreover, in 189 cut off points are considered for visa type not the profession ( not sure abt SS) 

I just chked on DIBP wesbite, cut off for 189 invitation was 60 points on 14 apr



opfian said:


> Moreover, in 189 cut off points are considered for visa type not the profession ( not sure abt SS) I just chked on DIBP wesbite, cut off for 189 invitation was 60 points on 14 apr


Ohh sorry, i got it. Consider my above statement as void.


----------



## chalaa

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Alhamdulillah, i finally got my grant today.
> 
> Please let me know the process of Passport Visa Label in Karachi.
> 
> Thanks


congrats bro...just one question for all ppl...how do u know if your medicals are finalized or referred to moc? I can not see this info on my eVisa portal. Please guide me if there is any portal from where I can check information on my pcc and medical status (that I have already submitted on CO's request)


----------



## bhura

Hi friends
Today I sent status enquiry email to my CO and got reply in 10 minutes 
Please be patient and no updates


----------



## Naveed539

Hi all,

Hope everyone will be fine and doing well...I want to add that i have just got married and asked my CO about the documentation, which will be required for her addition in VISA Application...

However CO demanded *few new things* apart from the ones required normally i.e Marriage Certificate, Form 1022 etc...The new documents demanded are as follows as per my new CO email...

*1.* Joint financial and tenancy evidence (Previous 12 months)
*2.* Photos of me and my spouse taken over last 12 months or more
*3.* Statuary Declaration from me and other family members

My question is that since i have got married recently and more specifically in last week, how can i provide the above details over last 12 months or more...*Is there any binding upon the period of marriage that it should be at least one year old or so*...? Further what should i understand by Joint Tenancy evidence...? 

Secondly i want to ask further, that is *Joint financial and tenancy evidence* being required normally, as i have never heard of them through any other applicant...? What should i do, as it has been just last few days i got married, so how can i satisfy my CO in this regard...?

Please advise for these two queries,

Thankful and obliged,

Regards


----------



## expat-malik

Hi everyone,

I'm just wondering, is anyone updating the Timeline sheet after SMShoaib?


----------



## syeralia

bhura said:


> Hi friends
> Today I sent status enquiry email to my CO and got reply in 10 minutes
> Please be patient and no updates


Don't worry dear we all will get the grant with in 3 to 4 months InshaAllah


----------



## exxpat

expat-malik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just wondering, is anyone updating the Timeline sheet after SMShoaib?


Yes i am maintaining it.


----------



## expat-malik

exxpat said:


> Yes i am maintaining it.


Great..!
Can you pls add me to the sheet also?


----------



## exxpat

expat-malik said:


> Great..!
> Can you pls add me to the sheet also?


Done


----------



## girlaussie

Basically CO is asking Evidence for Genuine Relationship which can be fulfilled by providing evidences in 4 broad categories: Financial, Household, Social Context, Mutual Commitment towards each other. Marriage Certificate etc does provide evidence that you both are married but not provide any sign of genuine relationship hence you are required to provide it.

The documents CO requested are probably just an example as evidences varies from case to case. For example: in our case I didn't have any joint account or tenancy evidence etc so I provided my bank statement which showed couple of transactions made by me husband, similarly I sent my wedding night hotel receipt, honeymoon hotel receipt, photographs of mine with his family & both of us together as well,we also provided a wedding invitation addressing both of us as proof of social acceptability. 

Yes, you need to write down history of your relationship including future plans. You can ask your friends/family members to write how they feel about this relationship, basically they just need to confirm that you both are in a genuine relationship.

Hope this helps.

Best,

Girl Aussie



Naveed539 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone will be fine and doing well...I want to add that i have just got married and asked my CO about the documentation, which will be required for her addition in VISA Application...
> 
> However CO demanded *few new things* apart from the ones required normally i.e Marriage Certificate, Form 1022 etc...The new documents demanded are as follows as per my new CO email...
> 
> *1.* Joint financial and tenancy evidence (Previous 12 months)
> *2.* Photos of me and my spouse taken over last 12 months or more
> *3.* Statuary Declaration from me and other family members
> 
> My question is that since i have got married recently and more specifically in last week, how can i provide the above details over last 12 months or more...*Is there any binding upon the period of marriage that it should be at least one year old or so*...? Further what should i understand by Joint Tenancy evidence...?
> 
> Secondly i want to ask further, that is *Joint financial and tenancy evidence* being required normally, as i have never heard of them through any other applicant...? What should i do, as it has been just last few days i got married, so how can i satisfy my CO in this regard...?
> 
> Please advise for these two queries,
> 
> Thankful and obliged,
> 
> Regards


----------



## girlaussie

Yeah this is the point which you can explain in your statement & provide as much evidence as you have. There is no binding period required if you are legally married.

By Joint Tenancy, CO is assuming as you both live in a rental property, if this is not the case then simply explain, like living at parents home (if you ask your parents to write statutory declaration they can mention this point in that too)

Hope this helps.

Best,

Girl Aussie



Naveed539 said:


> My question is that since i have got married recently and more specifically in last week, how can i provide the above details over last 12 months or more...*Is there any binding upon the period of marriage that it should be at least one year old or so*...? Further what should i understand by Joint Tenancy evidence...?
> 
> Secondly i want to ask further, that is *Joint financial and tenancy evidence* being required normally, as i have never heard of them through any other applicant...? What should i do, as it has been just last few days i got married, so how can i satisfy my CO in this regard...?
> 
> Please advise for these two queries,
> 
> Thankful and obliged,
> 
> Regards


----------



## sam1051

exxpat said:


> Yes i am maintaining it.


Hello,

Kindly add me in the sheet.

Thanks


----------



## Hunny1234

What I can see this forum has most of new applicants chipping in whereas waiting for more than 18 months guys are tired of posting ;-)


----------



## Hunny1234

E

175 visa - applied 29 June 2012 - CO assigned 14 sep 2012 - second form 80 request feb 15 - job gaps justification 17 march - med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Talha_

exxpat said:


> Done


Please add my details to the sheet as well.


----------



## exxpat

Talha_ said:


> Please add my details to the sheet as well.


Updated the sheet for Talha and Sam1051.

Thanks,


----------



## Talha_

exxpat said:


> Updated the sheet for Talha and Sam1051.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks!


----------



## Waqarali20005

Naveed539 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone will be fine and doing well...I want to add that i have just got married and asked my CO about the documentation, which will be required for her addition in VISA Application...
> 
> However CO demanded *few new things* apart from the ones required normally i.e Marriage Certificate, Form 1022 etc...The new documents demanded are as follows as per my new CO email...
> 
> *1.* Joint financial and tenancy evidence (Previous 12 months)
> *2.* Photos of me and my spouse taken over last 12 months or more
> *3.* Statuary Declaration from me and other family members
> 
> My question is that since i have got married recently and more specifically in last week, how can i provide the above details over last 12 months or more...*Is there any binding upon the period of marriage that it should be at least one year old or so*...? Further what should i understand by Joint Tenancy evidence...?
> 
> Secondly i want to ask further, that is *Joint financial and tenancy evidence* being required normally, as i have never heard of them through any other applicant...? What should i do, as it has been just last few days i got married, so how can i satisfy my CO in this regard...?
> 
> Please advise for these two queries,
> 
> Thankful and obliged,
> 
> Regards


you should explain this to your CO that i just got married and *Joint financial and tenancy evidence* etc may not be applicable ... you may share some of your wedding pics with him as well...


----------



## millinium_bug

Hunny1234 said:


> What I can see this forum has most of new applicants chipping in whereas waiting for more than 18 months guys are tired of posting ;-)


No worries bro ..... i am here with u 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## opfian

millinium_bug said:


> no worries bro ..... I am here with u  regards, shoaib



:d

...


----------



## Hunny1234

What I mean 18 months plus guys definitely have some interest lost 

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Desi Munda

chalaa said:


> congrats bro...just one question for all ppl...how do u know if your medicals are finalized or referred to moc? I can not see this info on my eVisa portal. Please guide me if there is any portal from where I can check information on my pcc and medical status (that I have already submitted on CO's request)


These details were given to me by case officer via email communication.


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi Guyz,

Please share whether ticket can be purchased through IOM on cheaper rates?

Any contact details would be good.

Which airlines they cover (Thai/Emirates/Qantas) and what are the rates if anyone availed this service of IOM.

Thanks


----------



## Mani2k

Hunny1234 said:


> What I can see this forum has most of new applicants chipping in whereas waiting for more than 18 months guys are tired of posting ;-)


Exactly yarr i m tired of this waiting.. But i love to be a silent reader


----------



## Bravo

Mani2k said:


> Exactly yarr i m tired of this waiting.. But i love to be a silent reader


Exactly same here....


----------



## sam1051

exxpat said:


> Updated the sheet for Talha and Sam1051.
> 
> Thanks,




Thanks


----------



## ScorpKing

Bravo said:


> Exactly same here....


Me 2 Me 2


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Dear all

Has anyone who applied in April been allocated CO yet? I am 190 applicant 

Thanks


----------



## mhaqs

I've been a silent reader but post often. However, I got an offer for a job in Germany and pretty much what I looked forward to in my career. So maybe, I'll visit Australia to validate my Visa "whenever" I get it, Insha Allah. For now, I've put it on the back burner.


----------



## ScorpKing

mhaqs said:


> I've been a silent reader but post often. However, I got an offer for a job in Germany and pretty much what I looked forward to in my career. So maybe, I'll visit Australia to validate my Visa "whenever" I get it, Insha Allah. For now, I've put it on the back burner.


congrats dude


----------



## Hunny1234

Good news

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Santhosh.15

mhaqs said:


> I've been a silent reader but post often. However, I got an offer for a job in Germany and pretty much what I looked forward to in my career. So maybe, I'll visit Australia to validate my Visa "whenever" I get it, Insha Allah. For now, I've put it on the back burner.


Congrats mate.

Good luck and All the best.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## AirBourne

*Finally! 189 Visa Approved! Pakistani Applicant*

Hi Guys,

Just received my Visa grant notification today!

Please review my timeline which is my signature.

According to my CO, my external checks were initiated in April 2013 (as soon as CO was allocated). I front loaded my medicals in Dec 2013 and PCC from both UK and Pakistan were submitted upon CO allocation on request.

I feel I got lucky with my external checks not taking that long! One reason that comes to mind is that I left Pakistan when I was 18. Lived in the UK for 7 years and now living in the US. However this would be a contradiction to the theory that is often put forward i.e people with a lot of international travel history experience longer external checks as I have travelled all over the globe in the last 10 years.

Initial entry date is 10 Dec 2014(expiry date of my medicals).

Thank you for all the great support guys! All the best and I hope everyone waiting out there gets their grant soon.


----------



## Faani

Congrats AirBourne.


----------



## Santhosh.15

AirBourne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just received my Visa grant notification today!
> 
> Please review my timeline which is my signature.
> 
> According to my CO, my external checks were initiated in April 2013 (as soon as CO was allocated). I front loaded my medicals in Dec 2013 and PCC from both UK and Pakistan were submitted upon CO allocation on request.
> 
> I feel I got lucky with my external checks not taking that long! One reason that comes to mind is that I left Pakistan when I was 18. Lived in the UK for 7 years and now living in the US. However this would be a contradiction to the theory that is often put forward i.e people with a lot of international travel history experience longer external checks as I have travelled all over the globe in the last 10 years.
> 
> Initial entry date is 10 Dec 2014(expiry date of my medicals).
> 
> Thank you for all the great support guys! All the best and I hope everyone waiting out there gets their grant soon.


Congratulations Mate.

Wish you success.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## msaeed

Guys please chip in and help me with any knowledge or information you have regarding this.

How one will know that his medicals have been cleared.

Is it CO who can confirm this or the panel clinic where we did medicals, is it perceived to be cleared if the status of examinations required for this application in the e medicals show that all the tests are completed and submitted to DIBP..

Why I am asking all this is because my meds were referred on 26th Feb due to my old history of TB, I underwent further tests as a routine procedure and during all this time my meds were showing as referred in the emedicals, once the results and reports from pulmonologist were uploaded the status got changed to Awaiting/grading for couple of days and since yesterday it is showing that "This health case was submitted to DIBP on 1st May" with all examinations showing completed.

I also noticed that the health examination required link has also been disappeared from e visa page.


----------



## mirza_755

AirBourne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just received my Visa grant notification today!
> 
> Please review my timeline which is my signature.
> 
> According to my CO, my external checks were initiated in April 2013 (as soon as CO was allocated). I front loaded my medicals in Dec 2013 and PCC from both UK and Pakistan were submitted upon CO allocation on request.
> 
> I feel I got lucky with my external checks not taking that long! One reason that comes to mind is that I left Pakistan when I was 18. Lived in the UK for 7 years and now living in the US. However this would be a contradiction to the theory that is often put forward i.e people with a lot of international travel history experience longer external checks as I have travelled all over the globe in the last 10 years.
> 
> Initial entry date is 10 Dec 2014(expiry date of my medicals).
> 
> Thank you for all the great support guys! All the best and I hope everyone waiting out there gets their grant soon.



Many many congratulations brother. Best of Luck you and your family .......


----------



## Waqarali20005

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear all
> 
> Has anyone who applied in April been allocated CO yet? I am 190 applicant
> 
> Thanks


no sign of co as yet!!


----------



## mhaqs

ScorpKing said:


> congrats dude





Hunny1234 said:


> Good news





battulas78 said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> Good luck and All the best.


Thanks guys. I wish you all the best as well.



AirBourne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just received my Visa grant notification today!
> 
> Please review my timeline which is my signature.
> 
> According to my CO, my external checks were initiated in April 2013 (as soon as CO was allocated). I front loaded my medicals in Dec 2013 and PCC from both UK and Pakistan were submitted upon CO allocation on request.
> 
> I feel I got lucky with my external checks not taking that long! One reason that comes to mind is that I left Pakistan when I was 18. Lived in the UK for 7 years and now living in the US. However this would be a contradiction to the theory that is often put forward i.e people with a lot of international travel history experience longer external checks as I have travelled all over the globe in the last 10 years.
> 
> Initial entry date is 10 Dec 2014(expiry date of my medicals).
> 
> Thank you for all the great support guys! All the best and I hope everyone waiting out there gets their grant soon.


Congratulations man. I hope @zakinaeem gets his visa soon .


----------



## exxpat

AirBourne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just received my Visa grant notification today!
> 
> Please review my timeline which is my signature.
> 
> According to my CO, my external checks were initiated in April 2013 (as soon as CO was allocated). I front loaded my medicals in Dec 2013 and PCC from both UK and Pakistan were submitted upon CO allocation on request.
> 
> I feel I got lucky with my external checks not taking that long! One reason that comes to mind is that I left Pakistan when I was 18. Lived in the UK for 7 years and now living in the US. However this would be a contradiction to the theory that is often put forward i.e people with a lot of international travel history experience longer external checks as I have travelled all over the globe in the last 10 years.
> 
> Initial entry date is 10 Dec 2014(expiry date of my medicals).
> 
> Thank you for all the great support guys! All the best and I hope everyone waiting out there gets their grant soon.


Many congrats AirBourne - Wish you all the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## AliAli

mhaqs said:


> Thanks guys. I wish you all the best as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations man. I hope @zakinaeem gets his visa soon .



Congratulations man 👨 hope God help all 189ERS as the processing time ⌚ for them is increasing all the time. I got a reply from co that processing time ⌚ is 18 months.. Fingers crossed.. Pray for all 189ERS 👨 ... Congratulations again 
___________________________________________________________
189 visa | applied 22 Dec 2012 | CO assigned 14 Feb 2013 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | med PCC front loaded
| Grant waiting :-(


----------



## Santhosh.15

AliAli said:


> Congratulations man ?dc68 hope God help all 189ERS as the processing time ⌚ for them is increasing all the time. I got a reply from co that processing time ⌚ is 18 months.. Fingers crossed.. Pray for all 189ERS ?dc68 ... Congratulations again
> ___________________________________________________________
> 189 visa | applied 22 Dec 2012 | CO assigned 14 Feb 2013 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | med PCC front loaded
> | Grant waiting :-(


Mate

Your grant is near. Just hang in a while.

Good luck

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## syeralia

Lets hope for speedy grant for 189er


----------



## auspak 87

Hello everyone i recently joined the forum but have been monitoring it since i had applied for the 189 in Aug 2013......but still waiting for good new......thought it would be faster as i am an onshore applicant but no luck........wish everyone the best of luck with their grants


----------



## bhura

Hello friends.
many congratulations for those who received their golden mails, and best of luck for those who are waiting including me.
I have raised a second complaint with IGIS today lets see what comes out of it.

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Hello friends. many congratulations for those who received their golden mails, and best of luck for those who are waiting including me. I have raised a second complaint with IGIS today lets see what comes out of it. Regards, Bhura


Best of luck dude.

They gave me time till june in first query.


----------



## darian21

Congrats to 189ers who recently received grant.

Yesterday I contacted my CO;

What is expected time for the completion of my case? Can I provide, the police clearance and my medical certificate?

The reply was as follows;

Thank you for your email. 
So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents. "



I dont know what to make of it ... CO didnt say when or how long it will take or my application is under which process??? Please help to understand


----------



## muneer.t

Hi guys...planning to move permanently soon..anyone knows whats the process and cost of goods cargo from lahore to sydney? Any reasonable agent that i may hire?


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Dear all

Do we need to carry our passports for medical or just copies? I am planning to apply for Haj and will be submitting my passport. Afraid might receive medical call while passport is submitted.


----------



## millinium_bug

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear all
> 
> Do we need to carry our passports for medical or just copies? I am planning to apply for Haj and will be submitting my passport. Afraid might receive medical call while passport is submitted.


No issue bro when u will call IOM for medical booking told them u don't have passport. They will ask u to bring fotocopies of passport along with original CNIC as your identity ......

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## ahmedkhoja

millinium_bug said:


> No issue bro when u will call IOM for medical booking told them u don't have passport. They will ask u to bring fotocopies of passport along with original CNIC as your identity ......
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Thanks Shoaib


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

syeralia said:


> Lets hope for speedy grant for 189er



Lets hope the same for the remaining 175 & 176 applicant although situation seems quite hopeless


----------



## akashif

exxpat said:


> Yes i am maintaining it.


Hi,

You can add me to the tracking sheet as well. Thanks.


----------



## samper

muneer.t said:


> Hi guys...planning to move permanently soon..anyone knows whats the process and cost of goods cargo from lahore to sydney? Any reasonable agent that i may hire?



AOA

I am working on and it is depend what is the quantity you want to cargo, r u moving with family ?

Regards
Samper


----------



## samper

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear all
> 
> Do we need to carry our passports for medical or just copies? I am planning to apply for Haj and will be submitting my passport. Afraid might receive medical call while passport is submitted.


you must have to take your original passports with you else they will not process ur medical


----------



## samper

AOA

we have confirmed tickets to Australia at the end of this month and now one thing is confusing me that is our country current issue of Polio.

Please study this link and let me know from where we will get polio virus inoculation certification

Pakistan jumps into action fearing ‘polio’ travel ban

Waiting for your reply.
Samper


----------



## _shel

Australia will not stop you entering the country due to polio. You have PR, thats that. Bar some criminal behaviour its yours polio or not. 

Of course it is advisable to get vaccinated, especially the children. Any GP or clinic can do it and can issue you with a certificate its done in the same way they do for kids.

Once in Australia get any vaccinations you have missed from a GP via Medicare. Again especially important for kids, especially as schools and centrelink need proof they are done for them.


----------



## samper

_shel said:


> Australia will not stop you entering the country due to polio. You have PR, thats that. Bar some criminal behaviour its yours polio or not.
> 
> Of course it is advisable to get vaccinated, especially the children. Any GP or clinic can do it and can issue you with a certificate its done in the same way they do for kids.
> 
> Once in Australia get any vaccinations you have missed from a GP via Medicare. Again especially important for kids, especially as schools and centrelink need proof they are done for them.


Thanks for reply

We have done polio vaccination to both kids from their consultant and we have their record chart with us, but i m afraiding if in Lahore air port they will stop boarding for my kids then, I think we should discuss this our kids consultant and get a written prof on his letter head.

Regards


----------



## _shel

samper said:


> Thanks for reply
> 
> We have done polio vaccination to both kids from their consultant and we have their record chart with us, but i m afraiding if in Lahore air port they will stop boarding for my kids then, I think we should discuss this our kids consultant and get a written prof on his letter head.
> 
> Regards


 I cant see you needing it but get it anyway as it will give you one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi Guyz,

I am planning to come to Melbourne on 1 June 2014 after getting the PR visa.

Can anyone please help me out in arranging the shared room with any muslim brother. My budget is around $350 to $400 per month possibly inclusive of all utilities.

Please respond, whether it will be possible for you or not, so that i can book my ticket accordingly.

Thanks alot


----------



## Moji

Guys,

Just a quick update that I have been requested for PCC and to re-do my Meds. Fingers crossed for the grant...


----------



## exxpat

akashif said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can add me to the tracking sheet as well. Thanks.


Done


----------



## exxpat

Moji said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just a quick update that I have been requested for PCC and to re-do my Meds. Fingers crossed for the grant...


That is definitely a positive sign and a strong hint that your grant is almost there now.


----------



## samper

insanesanatic said:


> "Polio, a crippling and potentially fatal viral disease that mainly affects children under the age of five"
> 
> 
> Are you under 5 years old??
> 
> Your children medical were clear, so no worries.


It is understandable I talking about my kid's

Regards


----------



## Ahmed79

Dear All,

I am new to this forum and have a query. I would be thankful if someone could guide me....

My wife lodged an application for 189 visa in march 2013 and after a year now in April 2014 we got medical and PCC request from our CO. But few days after that we came to know that my wife is pregnant so we consulted doctor and she advised not to go for x ray at-least in the 1st trimester. So we had our family medical exam except her xray. 

We have uploaded the PCC and medical (except her xray) and asked CO if he could give us time till mid of June to have the x ray of my wife.

The problem now is that we got reply from a different CO and he just replied thanks for documents and update.

This is quite unclear and confusing for us now as he did not guide us what to do....
If we take risk and go for x ray in June then we r not sure if he would grant us visa immediately so we may have our new baby delivered in Australia...as my wife wont be able to travel after October (being dec her due date)

Or if we should wait till the delivery and add the new born in the application...then are there any chances of rejection due to long duration???

Please help.


----------



## Hunny1234

WHO travel restrictions make it mandatory for Pakistani’s to carry polio certificate during foreign travel

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## _shel

Hunny1234 said:


> WHO travel restrictions make it mandatory for Pakistani’s to carry polio certificate during foreign travel
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


 Now dont create unnecessary panic. They *recommend* several countries should carry a certificate. It is not mandatory as yet unless by your own government.


----------



## OzPak

Hunny1234 said:


> WHO travel restrictions make it mandatory for Pakistani’s to carry polio certificate during foreign travel
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


I have never carried a polio certificate and have never heard of anyone carrying one during foreign travel so definitely not mandatory.


----------



## Hunny1234

I think you didn't read today's newspaper

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## zakinaeem

Hunny1234 said:


> I think you didn't read today's newspaper
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


Polio cases: WHO recommends travel restrictions on Pakistan - Pakistan - DAWN.COM - Its only a recommendation for now guys, whether it becomes a requirement or not, is still to be seen.


----------



## msaeed

Dear All,

I asked my CO to add my family members in my visa application and in return she has asked me to fill a credit card proforma PDF for paying there visa fee, now the first line of this form asks for the below details..

PLEASE QUOTE YOUR RECORD NUMBER: __________________________________
VISA APPLICANT’S FULL NAME: ____________________________________________


Kindly can some one elaborate what does Record Number means here..


----------



## _shel

msaeed said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I asked my CO to add my family members in my visa application and in return she has asked me to fill a credit card proforma PDF for paying there visa fee, now the first line of this form asks for the below details..
> 
> PLEASE QUOTE YOUR RECORD NUMBER: __________________________________
> VISA APPLICANT’S FULL NAME: ____________________________________________
> 
> 
> Kindly can some one elaborate what does Record Number means here..


 Your file number that is on the top of all the emails they send you I would think.


----------



## aussimmi

Guys I lodged a complaint with IGIS and i received the following response:

"I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.
I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago, and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.
I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by October 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry."

Does this mean that security check is still in progress or is has ended? Should I share this with the CO?

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## umm e abu

Hey everyone!! Got the Medical and PCC request email today. I want to ask how long will they
take to grant visa after submission of med and pcc


----------



## aussimmi

umm e abu said:


> Hey everyone!! Got the Medical and PCC request email today. I want to ask how long will they
> take to grant visa after submission of med and pcc


congrats umm e abu! whats your timelines and visa class??


----------



## millinium_bug

umm e abu said:


> Hey everyone!! Got the Medical and PCC request email today. I want to ask how long will they
> take to grant visa after submission of med and pcc



I got medical and PCC call on 25-02-2014
Medical done: 10-03-2014
Medical upload and referred: 12-03-2014
Medical finalised: 11-04-2014
Medical status showed Met: 29-04-2014
And I am still waiting for the golden email 

So figured out your outcome as well

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## opfian

umm e abu said:


> Hey everyone!! Got the Medical and PCC request email today. I want to ask how long will they take to grant visa after submission of med and pcc



Plz share timeline


----------



## umm e abu

opfian said:


> Plz share timeline


Brother I shared too many times but I don't remember the whole now sorry for that, briefly applied for internal auditor in 189 catagory , application submit in jan 2013, CO allocated in march 2013, security checks started in NOV 2013, and today 5 may 2014 got email for submission of PCC and MEDICAL


----------



## sikandarskhan

aussimmi said:


> Guys I lodged a complaint with IGIS and i received the following response:
> 
> "I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.
> I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago, and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.
> I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by October 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry."
> 
> Does this mean that security check is still in progress or is has ended? Should I share this with the CO?
> 
> Suggestions welcome.



They have just given standard reply which always tell to come again after 6 months if nothing happens. SC is still in process.

Regards,
Sikandar


----------



## damiloo

OzPak said:


> I have never carried a polio certificate and have never heard of anyone carrying one during foreign travel so definitely not mandatory.


Me too , I m a frequent traveler to all over the world but never carried this certificate.


----------



## Wardaji

Aoa I have applied for 309 last year my husband sponsored me
Applied last march 
Got case officer in April 2013
N medical call in July but I was expecting so we delayed
Now I had my n my baby's medical done on 18th march case officer also asked for new pcc n husbands pcc from Australia submitted that too, wrote to case officer and got reply your file is being actively processed now I'm very confused .


----------



## saeeds

millinium_bug said:


> I got medical and PCC call on 25-02-2014
> Medical done: 10-03-2014
> Medical upload and referred: 12-03-2014
> Medical finalised: 11-04-2014
> Medical status showed Met: 29-04-2014
> And I am still waiting for the golden email
> 
> So figured out your outcome as well
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Brother Shoaib,

How do you know that medical has been "referred" and "finalised" and where is the "met" status shown? Is there any specific link or it shows in the immiaccount login? Dont worry insha Allah your golden email is very near....

Regards,
Saeed


----------



## Ahmed79

Guys any suggestion on my case please???




Ahmed79 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have a query. I would be thankful if someone could guide me....
> 
> My wife lodged an application for 189 visa in march 2013 and after a year now in April 2014 we got medical and PCC request from our CO. But few days after that we came to know that my wife is pregnant so we consulted doctor and she advised not to go for x ray at-least in the 1st trimester. So we had our family medical exam except her xray.
> 
> We have uploaded the PCC and medical (except her xray) and asked CO if he could give us time till mid of June to have the x ray of my wife.
> 
> The problem now is that we got reply from a different CO and he just replied thanks for documents and update.
> 
> This is quite unclear and confusing for us now as he did not guide us what to do....
> If we take risk and go for x ray in June then we r not sure if he would grant us visa immediately so we may have our new baby delivered in Australia...as my wife wont be able to travel after October (being dec her due date)
> 
> Or if we should wait till the delivery and add the new born in the application...then are there any chances of rejection due to long duration???
> 
> Please help.


----------



## millinium_bug

saeeds said:


> Brother Shoaib,
> 
> How do you know that medical has been "referred" and "finalised" and where is the "met" status shown? Is there any specific link or it shows in the immiaccount login? Dont worry insha Allah your golden email is very near....
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


Dear Saeed,

After medical / PCC submission my agent emailed CO to intimate him that required documents have been submitted. Now what is next step to do. In reply CO told him that medicals of whole family is referred to MOC.......

i am checking my status from this link
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

And till 10-04-2014 status of medicals for whole family for showing "Requested".
On 11-04-2014 a new line was showing status like "Health requirements finalised"

In document checklist its status was still showing "Requested". On 29-04-2014 its status changed to "Met" from "Requested".......

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug

Wardaji said:


> Aoa I have applied for 309 last year my husband sponsored me
> Applied last march
> Got case officer in April 2013
> N medical call in July but I was expecting so we delayed
> Now I had my n my baby's medical done on 18th march case officer also asked for new pcc n husbands pcc from Australia submitted that too, wrote to case officer and got reply your file is being actively processed now I'm very confused .


Why are you confused? though your case is proceeding actively 
Nothing to worry about sis...... 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug

umm e abu said:


> Brother I shared too many times but I don't remember the whole now sorry for that, briefly applied for internal auditor in 189 catagory , application submit in jan 2013, CO allocated in march 2013, security checks started in NOV 2013, and today 5 may 2014 got email for submission of PCC and MEDICAL



My dear,

Rather to publish your story again and again. Simply add your signatures brother 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## opfian

millinium_bug said:


> Why are you confused? though your case is proceeding actively  Nothing to worry about sis......  Regards, Shoaib



Agreed ... U shud be happy


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi,

I have not applied for visa label and will be carrying grant letter with me. 

Please confirm whether there will be any issue or not as i am going to Melb via Hongkong from Karachi. 

Seniors please reply.

Thanks


----------



## opfian

Desi Munda said:


> Hi, I have not applied for visa label and will be carrying grant letter with me. Please confirm whether there will be any issue or not as i am going to Melb via Hongkong from Karachi. Seniors please reply. Thanks


I dont think so.

Prob can be created by Khi FIA only, if they act lame.


----------



## TV Buff

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Saeed,
> 
> After medical / PCC submission my agent emailed CO to intimate him that required documents have been submitted. Now what is next step to do. In reply CO told him that medicals of whole family is referred to MOC.......
> 
> i am checking my status from this link
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> And till 10-04-2014 status of medicals for whole family for showing "Requested".
> On 11-04-2014 a new line was showing status like "Health requirements finalised"
> 
> In document checklist its status was still showing "Requested". On 29-04-2014 its status changed to "Met" from "Requested".......
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Hey buddy, if you were provided a HAP ID, you can check the status of your medicals via this link

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## TV Buff

Desi Munda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not applied for visa label and will be carrying grant letter with me.
> 
> Please confirm whether there will be any issue or not as i am going to Melb via Hongkong from Karachi.
> 
> Seniors please reply.
> 
> Thanks


Dude, do not forget to keep a spare copy of your visa with you. I just came back from Pakistan two months ago and they acted totally confused when I told them I didn't have a label on my passport. They let me through the immigration after I gave them a photocopy of my visa !


----------



## showib49

Dear All,

One of my friend applied for 189 in Jan 2013, He applied from Pakistan. Today on May 06, 2014 he has received his grant. One more Pakistani of sub class 189 has got grant. I think its a good news for you all.


----------



## Waqarali20005

showib49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> One of my friend applied for 189 in Jan 2013, He applied from Pakistan. Today on May 06, 2014 he has received his grant. One more Pakistani of sub class 189 has got grant. I think its a good news for you all.


good to know that..


----------



## opfian

showib49 said:


> Dear All, One of my friend applied for 189 in Jan 2013, He applied from Pakistan. Today on May 06, 2014 he has received his grant. One more Pakistani of sub class 189 has got grant. I think its a good news for you all.


Great!! I hope we r near


----------



## aussimmi

seems the ball has started rolling for the 189ers


----------



## syeralia

Ya Allah make it easiest for all 189ers n the rest 175 n 176ers. May we all have golden email ASAP


----------



## millinium_bug

syeralia said:


> Ya Allah make it easiest for all 189ers n the rest 175 n 176ers. May we all have golden email ASAP


Ameen


----------



## Hunny1234

Anybody please share the updated sheet thank you alot

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## stariq178

A Friend of Mine 189 Applicant who applied in June-2013 has received PCC and Med Call , Good news for 189ers i guess.


----------



## exxpat

Hunny1234 said:


> Anybody please share the updated sheet thank you alot
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


Here you go 

http://1drv.ms/1fV4sZL


----------



## Hunny1234

It looks the qouta for 189ers going to expire by end June so they are hurrying up before the time is up

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## opfian

Hunny1234 said:


> It looks the qouta for 189ers going to expire by end June so they are hurrying up before the time is up 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(



OMG! An other assumption


----------



## farhanghafoor

stariq178 said:


> A Friend of Mine 189 Applicant who applied in June-2013 has received PCC and Med Call , Good news for 189ers i guess.


R u sure that he applied in june 2013? V good news by the way


----------



## fadiexpart

Health examination status showing statement has changed today, is there any special meaning for that? other than that i need to redo the meds.

Previous status
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection


Current status
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for


----------



## Tamoor

Hi All,

I lodged my case 175 in May 2012.Submitted my medicals and PCC a couple of weeks ago and now waiting for the feedback.As per the CO medicals are with the MO of the commonwealth.Just wanted to know how long does it take them to finalize?
Online status shows health requirements finalized for my daughter and son where as showing received against me and my wife.

Secondly. good news for 189ers...my friend lodged his case in Sep 2013 and he received medicals and PCC request last month.


----------



## syeralia

Tamoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my case 175 in May 2012.Submitted my medicals and PCC a couple of weeks ago and now waiting for the feedback.As per the CO medicals are with the MO of the commonwealth.Just wanted to know how long does it take them to finalize?
> Online status shows health requirements finalized for my daughter and son where as showing received against me and my wife.
> 
> Secondly. good news for 189ers...my friend lodged his case in Sep 2013 and he received medicals and PCC request last month.


Is it sept 2012 or 2013


----------



## Hunny1234

Good news tamoor

I'm also anxiously waiting for my med PCC request

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## millinium_bug

Tamoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my case 175 in May 2012.Submitted my medicals and PCC a couple of weeks ago and now waiting for the feedback.As per the CO medicals are with the MO of the commonwealth.Just wanted to know how long does it take them to finalize?
> Online status shows health requirements finalized for my daughter and son where as showing received against me and my wife.
> 
> Secondly. good news for 189ers...my friend lodged his case in Sep 2013 and he received medicals and PCC request last month.


It took exactly 1 month to finalize in my case. Please update your timeline in your signatures. 

And the waiting time specially after medical finalization till visa grant is extremely painful 

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## adila

Is it true that if we dont get our grant till june 2014 our cases will b discarded due to 189 qouta


----------



## Waqarali20005

adila said:


> Is it true that if we dont get our grant till june 2014 our cases will b discarded due to 189 qouta


who told you that?


----------



## millinium_bug

adila said:


> Is it true that if we dont get our grant till june 2014 our cases will b discarded due to 189 qouta


Is it also true for 175 / 176 subclasses?

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Tamoor

I have heard this as well...from some agent


----------



## exxpat

adila said:


> Is it true that if we dont get our grant till june 2014 our cases will b discarded due to 189 qouta


This for sure is a hoax. To the best of my knowledge, such high level decisions can only be taken by the relevant minister under exceptional circumstances and such policy is clearly advertised well before time on Immigration site and through media. Just think for a moment how many other applicants (from other countries) can be there who for some reason (adding family members or change of circumstances etc) have surpassed 12 months. And how about the applicants who might have applied in late 2013 under 189 and havent even completed 12 months by end of June. 

175/176 is the best example to defy your supposition. If you see the time sheet, there are many who got their grants well after 20 months and they underwent medicals and PCC twice.

Lets not be fearful. If anything is destined to happen, who can stop that? Inshallah everyone is going to go through; sooner or later.

Cheers,


----------



## adila

i could make out this conclusion after reading all the posts about 189ers qouta


----------



## stariq178

adila said:


> Is it true that if we dont get our grant till june 2014 our cases will b discarded due to 189 qouta


NO.


----------



## softhearted

adila said:


> i could make out this conclusion after reading all the posts about 189ers qouta


Can't agree more to this negativity being spread all around.
You need a break and try to get back to your normal life. Immigration to Australia is not end of life. 

-Cheers and stay happy


----------



## auspak 87

Tamoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my case 175 in May 2012.Submitted my medicals and PCC a couple of weeks ago and now waiting for the feedback.As per the CO medicals are with the MO of the commonwealth.Just wanted to know how long does it take them to finalize?
> Online status shows health requirements finalized for my daughter and son where as showing received against me and my wife.
> 
> Secondly. good news for 189ers...my friend lodged his case in Sep 2013 and he received medicals and PCC request last month.


R u sure that your friend didnt apply in Sept 2012 rather than September 2013. Bcos if he got a medical request spplying in sept 2013 thats really good news for all 189ers as it seems that the immigration department is getting a move on


----------



## easternsolo

Today I received an email to submit medical and PCC within 28 days. I already submitted medical and PCC on CO request in March 2013. I applied in 189 .... medical and PCC is way too expensive in UAE. Should I send email to my CO that who should bear this cost ??? I went for medical and PCC only on their request.

EOI Sub: 19-12-12; Invi: 07-01-13; PCC (PK & DXB) & Med *(DXB) Sub: 25-03-13


----------



## stariq178

easternsolo said:


> Today I received an email to submit medical and PCC within 28 days. I already submitted medical and PCC on CO request in March 2013. I applied in 189 .... medical and PCC is way too expensive in UAE. Should I send email to my CO that who should bear this cost ??? I went for medical and PCC only on their request.
> 
> EOI Sub: 19-12-12; Invi: 07-01-13; PCC (PK & DXB) & Med *(DXB) Sub: 25-03-13


If you think medical is expensive to Get Visa Grant , then you better stop thinking about Immigration. Monthly cost for a single person to live in Australia is 1000-1500 USD. And Job Market is very tough...


----------



## Tamoor

Yes he did apply in Sep 2013


----------



## easternsolo

stariq178 said:


> If you think medical is expensive to Get Visa Grant , then you better stop thinking about Immigration. Monthly cost for a single person to live in Australia is 1000-1500 USD. And Job Market is very tough...


Thanks for your reply. Alhumdulillah I have no issue to support and search for job in Aus. Brother, Your and my money is hilal, we can not let it go in vein. 

May be my question was not clear enough, I just wanted to know that. Did anyone face similar kind of situation. ?


----------



## Naveed539

hi all,

I wanted to ask that is it mandatory for my spouse to produce Police Clearance Certificate with regard to her 2.5 years stay at Dubae...?

or 

it is compulsion only for principal applicant to show such out of Pak PCC ?

looking for a clarity from the experienced expats,

regards


----------



## stariq178

easternsolo said:


> Thanks for your reply. Alhumdulillah I have no issue to support and search for job in Aus. Brother, Your and my money is hilal, we can not let it go in vein.
> 
> May be my question was not clear enough, I just wanted to know that. Did anyone face similar kind of situation. ?


Depends on CO , generally they Hold PCC/Med valid for 1 year Only. There are people who are waiting for their PCC/Med Calls since 18 Months. Firstly you should be thankful for the call. secondly do as CO asks you to, Never a Good strategy to argue with CO.


----------



## ahmed84

I see no point in asking since this is a rule: Medicals & PCC expire after one year and CO most probably can't make an exemption for you. I suggest you bear the cost and just redo it. You've already paid a large sum for the application and it will go waste without them.




easternsolo said:


> Today I received an email to submit medical and PCC within 28 days. I already submitted medical and PCC on CO request in March 2013. I applied in 189 .... medical and PCC is way too expensive in UAE. Should I send email to my CO that who should bear this cost ??? I went for medical and PCC only on their request.
> 
> EOI Sub: 19-12-12; Invi: 07-01-13; PCC (PK & DXB) & Med *(DXB) Sub: 25-03-13


----------



## Naveed539

hi all,

I wanted to ask that is it mandatory for my spouse to produce Police Clearance Certificate with regard to her 2.5 years stay at Dubae...?

or

it is compulsion only for principal applicant to show such out of Pak PCC ?

looking for a clarity from the experienced expats,

regards


----------



## perfect stranger

Naveed539 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I wanted to ask that is it mandatory for my spouse to produce Police Clearance Certificate with regard to her 2.5 years stay at Dubae...?
> 
> or
> 
> it is compulsion only for principal applicant to show such out of Pak PCC ?
> 
> looking for a clarity from the experienced expats,
> 
> regards


PCC is required for every applicant for each country they lived for a duration of 12 months or more. So in this case your wifes PCC for UAE is also required.


----------



## chalaa

TV Buff said:


> Hey buddy, if you were provided a HAP ID, you can check the status of your medicals via this link
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient



Hi

I have a eVisa account on "https://online.immi.gov.au"...how can I know my HAP id and check the status of medicals?


----------



## chalaa

chalaa said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a eVisa account on "https://online.immi.gov.au"...how can I know my HAP id and check the status of medicals?


you mentioned in you post about HAP ID? is it same as "Health Request ID" provided to me by CO? I submitted by details on https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

and its giving me this error

An error has occurred
A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry.


----------



## msaeed

Guys kindly enlighten me on this.

If one gets a Med, PCC and form 80 request from CO, does this mean or confirms that the experience verification and other security related checks are done, I have heard that PCC and MED call is the last thing CO requests once they go through all other steps and procedure, is it true.


----------



## opfian

msaeed said:


> Guys kindly enlighten me on this. If one gets a Med, PCC and form 80 request from CO, does this mean or confirms that the experience verification and other security related checks are done, I have heard that PCC and MED call is the last thing CO requests once they go through all other steps and procedure, is it true.



Sometimes they ask to re-submit form 80 for making sure that circumstances are still the same or if there is a change - they need to update themselves.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

easternsolo said:


> Today I received an email to submit medical and PCC within 28 days. I already submitted medical and PCC on CO request in March 2013. I applied in 189 .... medical and PCC is way too expensive in UAE. Should I send email to my CO that who should bear this cost ??? I went for medical and PCC only on their request.
> 
> EOI Sub: 19-12-12; Invi: 07-01-13; PCC (PK & DXB) & Med *(DXB) Sub: 25-03-13


Brother u should consider urself lucky. There are so many people who have applied before u and waiting for medical call, including me. Try asking your CO if he can waive medicals and pcc for you coz CO have the right to use medicals and pcc for 18 months instead of 12. But then u can only request dont push him. 

Our money is also HILAL but we are anxiously waiting to spend it on medicals and pcc if Australia give us Permanent Residency


----------



## Naveed539

Hi all,

Can anyone let me know what is the procedure to get UAE PCC for a person who has lived once in UAE but presently living in Pakistan nowadays...?

Please guide accordingly,


----------



## millinium_bug

*Alhamdulilah ......*

Dear Brother and Sisters,

Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today ....... 
Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ......
All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers .......

And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard.


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


----------



## opfian

Naveed539 said:


> Hi all, Can anyone let me know what is the procedure to get UAE PCC for a person who has lived once in UAE but presently living in Pakistan nowadays...? Please guide accordingly,



You have to apply through UAE embassy. Probably SASHA services in G-7 can help you with it.


----------



## opfian

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters, Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......  Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ...... All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers ....... And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard. Regards, Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)



Mabrooook ... U finally got it done!!!

Have a blessed life ahead!!


----------



## jassmine

Congratulations and good luck for the new journey 





millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters,
> 
> Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......
> Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ......
> All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers .......
> 
> And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


----------



## Mani2k

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters, Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......  Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ...... All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers ....... And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard. Regards, Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


Many congratulations Shoaib


----------



## adila

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters,
> 
> Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......
> Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ......
> All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers .......
> 
> And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)



Many Many congratulations!!!!!!

Wish you best of luck:rockon:


----------



## ahmed84

Really happy for you Shoaib. May Allah swt bless you and support you in your journey. Congratulations. 




millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters,
> 
> Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......
> Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ......
> All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers .......
> 
> And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


----------



## millinium_bug

Thanks everyone


----------



## Naveed539

Hello,

Can any experienced expat inform me, that is paying a vac 1 fee charge necessary in order to get hap id for the spouse or one can get hap id for spouse prior to the visa charge payment of spouse addition...?

Please advise,


----------



## showib49

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters,
> 
> Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......
> Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ......
> All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers .......
> 
> And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


Congratulation Brother.


----------



## RazaF

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters,
> 
> Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......
> Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ......
> All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers .......
> 
> And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


Congratulations Brother
All The Best for you furture


----------



## Naveed539

Hello,

Can any experienced expat inform me, that is paying a vac 1 fee charge necessary in order to get hap id for the spouse or one can get hap id for spouse prior to the visa charge payment of spouse addition...?

Please advise,


----------



## Tamoor

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters,
> 
> Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......
> Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ......
> All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers .......
> 
> And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


MA ...Congrats Shoaib..


----------



## Hunny1234

Congrats shoaib

May Allah bless you

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## syeralia

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters,
> 
> Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......
> Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ......
> All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers .......
> 
> And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard.
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


Congrates dear by every grant the building of my hopes rise God bless u n remem us in ur prayers


----------



## Waqarali20005

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters,
> 
> Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......
> Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ......
> All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers .......
> 
> And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


Alhumdulillah, i am happy for you, have a blessed life ahead and keep us in your prayers, i hope you will remain active in the forum and guide us whenever we require any help......


----------



## millinium_bug

Thanks

I am and i will be always there for you guys 
and you all are in my prayers 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## exxpat

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters,
> 
> Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......
> Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ......
> All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers .......
> 
> And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


Many congrats Shoaib  May Allah help you with your future plans, amin.

Cheers,


----------



## Santhosh.15

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters,
> 
> Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......
> Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ......
> All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers .......
> 
> And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard.
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


Congrats Shoaib. Worth a wait. 

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## Rendezvous

*High Blood Pressure*

Just came back from Medicals and my BP was on the higher side. 79/140 to be precise. Can someone comment on what to expect... Should i suspect a referral to MOH...
Appreciate your comments guy!!!


----------



## _shel

Rendezvous said:


> Just came back from Medicals and my BP was on the higher side. 79/140 to be precise. Can someone comment on what to expect... Should i suspect a referral to MOH...
> Appreciate your comments guy!!!


 Shouldn't be an issue and probably not referred unless you are also significantly overweight or have another health condition. 

Even if you are overweight a referral won't be an issue unless their are other concerns like diabetes etc.


----------



## Rendezvous

Thanks Shel. I can breathe better now


----------



## millinium_bug

Rendezvous said:


> Just came back from Medicals and my BP was on the higher side. 79/140 to be precise. Can someone comment on what to expect... Should i suspect a referral to MOH...
> Appreciate your comments guy!!!


There isn't any significant reason for medical referral to MOH .... Mine along family were referred without any reason ...... So don't worry they just referred it to gain some time due to work load 

Medicals nowadays cleared from MOH within 1 month .....

So don't worry and relax

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Rendezvous

Thanks Shoaib. I also just noticed your grant got awarded today... What a day for you MAN!
Treat yourself with a Party dude...


----------



## millinium_bug

Rendezvous said:


> Thanks Shoaib. I also just noticed your grant got awarded today... What a day for you MAN!
> Treat yourself with a Party dude...


yeah thanks


----------



## auspak 87

Congrats shoaib on your grant wish u the best of luck in the future


----------



## auspak 87

Hey guys got an email from immi dept in regard to a update query that i sent. It stated that they have changed the manner or process how cases are allocated now. It said that i no longer have a case officer allocated n my case would be looked after multiple case officer. They hav done this to increase efficiencies for the betterment of clients. Hope it has a positive effect on all of us


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I have seen in since 5th may 3 or 4 bangladeshi 189 applicants also got grant and on our forum our pakistani people also got few grants. This shows the trend of grants are coming. The only difference is that I havent seen any of their case go beyond 13 to 14 months whereas we have a big force of 189 applicants waiting for more than 15 to 18 months. But lets be hopeful since we are getting medical and grants these days. Hopefully 189 2012 applicant get some news soon.


----------



## umm e abu

After submission of pcc and health report, how much time will they take to give grant letter?


----------



## jassmine

got medical and PCC request from CO.


----------



## Santhosh.15

jassmine said:


> got medical and PCC request from CO.


Thats a progress.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## anm

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters, Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......  Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ...... All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers ....... And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard. Regards, Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


Hi shoaib 
Congratulations on your grant . Can I know when you completed your Pcc 
Rgds


----------



## millinium_bug

anm said:


> Hi shoaib
> Congratulations on your grant . Can I know when you completed your Pcc
> Rgds


Thanks
Well PCC call was on 25-02-2015
Applied for PCC:26-02-2014
Submitted to CO: 06-03-2014

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Naveed539

dear Shoaib,

congrats for your grant...

can you help me in order to find any option or link on my immi account in order to pay the additional applicant charge of 1760$ online by credit card...I searched at my own to my best but could find any...?

any help in this regard will be a great contribution


----------



## msaeed

Naveed539 said:


> dear Shoaib,
> 
> congrats for your grant...
> 
> can you help me in order to find any option or link on my immi account in order to pay the additional applicant charge of 1760$ online by credit card...I searched at my own to my best but could find any...?
> 
> any help in this regard will be a great contribution


You have to send an email to CO informing him/her that you want to add an additional dependent family member in your visa application, in return CO will send you three forms, 1022, 1436 and Credit card pro forma, fill it and send them back to CO, this is the only way to pay additional applicant fee or add the dependent family member in your application..


----------



## r1zhassan

*Recent PCC / Medical Call*

Never posted here before, but have been watching grants come in from the sidelines. Recently got my PCC / Medical call along with that of my spouse and thought it would be useful for some of us that are in the queue.

My wife is into her six month of pregnancy so we were asked by the CO to defer our medicals which I am hopefully going to undertake in August and would request for the PCCs in the same month before submitting them to the CO in September, Insha'Allah. 

Details of my timeline in my signature.

ICT Business Analyst| IELTS: L7.5 R8.5 W8 S9 | 175 submitted on 22nd June,2012 | CO: 22nd August, 2012 | Medical and PCC Call: 24th April, 2014 Medical and PCC Submission: Pending till my child's delivery.


----------



## Appleaday

Hello guys,

Today I thought of emailing my CO(Brisbane GSM Team 34) to ask about my application status ( form 80 and 1220 submitted in june 2013) but i got a reply that "this ID is no longer in use". and than I got an automated reply from some other GSM brisbane ID that "Enquiries about cases will not be responded to from this mailbox".
Has anyone faced the same problem ? How am I suppose to contact my CO now ? Online application says "In progress" but how do we get to know if the internal /external checks are done or not ? 

Please help


----------



## auspak 87

Hey i had the same issue but got a reply from a different case officer a few days later and this is what the reply was "*General skilled migration has changed the manner in which we process visas to add efficiencies for clients. Therefore you are no longer assigned a case officer, rather your case will be handled as required by multiple case officers*.

Your application is continuing undergoing mandatory checks that are undertaken by external agencies. All non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.......which is the same standard reply....hope this helps


----------



## Appleaday

auspak 87 said:


> Hey i had the same issue but got a reply from a different case officer a few days later and this is what the reply was "*General skilled migration has changed the manner in which we process visas to add efficiencies for clients. Therefore you are no longer assigned a case officer, rather your case will be handled as required by multiple case officers*.
> 
> Your application is continuing undergoing mandatory checks that are undertaken by external agencies. All non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.......which is the same standard reply....hope this helps



Thanx man .. lets see if they reply anything ..


----------



## Usmann_

*help??*

Asalamualkum guyz and peace all,

Can someone help me on this..?? Has anyone faced this letter before?? 

If yes how did you tackle it?? And what should i do.. 

My university is based in Lahore Pakistan. And i studied there for period of 4 years ... Please help me ...



Verified copy of qualifications

more info

Insufficient

Reason: Not supplied

Comment:

This document has not been supplied. A verified copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript sent directly in a sealed envelope from the awarding body to VETASSESS.

Please ensure that the awarding institution sending the documents to VETASSESS quotes the file number at the top of this letter.

This must be sent via post. Unfortunately we are unable to accept it via email or fax (see below for details).

Unfortunately, if the envelope(s) containing your qualification documents are received unsealed on arrival then you will be required to contact the awarding body and have them resend a verified copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript in a sealed envelope directly to VETASSESS




Thanks for the time guys


----------



## _shel

You send them the information they are requesting! How else would you think you would deal with it? 

Contact the university requesting the information. Give them your file number abd the vetassess address to send it to.


----------



## saqibaliali

Can anyone kindly provide me link of spreadsheet of Pakistani applicants?


----------



## Pothik

millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters,
> 
> Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......
> Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ......
> All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers .......
> 
> And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


Congrats


----------



## Usmann_

_shel said:


> You send them the information they are requesting! How else would you think you would deal with it?
> 
> Contact the university requesting the information. Give them your file number abd the vetassess address to send it to.



bro. i am living in UAE. And univ is from lhr, they want university to send sealed documents to them both transcript nd degree.

the problem is i dun knw if my univ will do the above ..

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## _shel

Usmann_ said:


> bro. i am living in UAE. And univ is from lhr, they want university to send sealed documents to them both transcript nd degree.
> 
> the problem is i dun knw if my univ will do the above ..
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


 So you need to contact the university and find out don't you otherwise you wont be getting a result from them.


----------



## AUSA

Usmann_ said:


> Asalamualkum guyz and peace all, Can someone help me on this..?? Has anyone faced this letter before?? If yes how did you tackle it?? And what should i do.. My university is based in Lahore Pakistan. And i studied there for period of 4 years ... Please help me ... Verified copy of qualifications more info Insufficient Reason: Not supplied Comment: This document has not been supplied. A verified copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript sent directly in a sealed envelope from the awarding body to VETASSESS. Please ensure that the awarding institution sending the documents to VETASSESS quotes the file number at the top of this letter. This must be sent via post. Unfortunately we are unable to accept it via email or fax (see below for details). Unfortunately, if the envelope(s) containing your qualification documents are received unsealed on arrival then you will be required to contact the awarding body and have them resend a verified copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript in a sealed envelope directly to VETASSESS Thanks for the time guys


what is the name of your Uni ? They should send this as this is requirement from VETASSESS 
R u using agent ? Y u dint know this before ? 
without this u will not get result so try to find someone in Lhr who can do this for u or u hve to travel to Lhr & get it down .. Sorry to hear abt ur trouble but there is no other way ..


----------



## Gandhara

AUSA said:


> what is the name of your Uni ? They should send this as this is requirement from VETASSESS
> R u using agent ? Y u dint know this before ?
> without this u will not get result so try to find someone in Lhr who can do this for u or u hve to travel to Lhr & get it down .. Sorry to hear abt ur trouble but there is no other way ..


I did this for Punjab uni and the whole process was smooth. . . Surprisingly! If you do it from Punjab uni then you don't have to be pakistan. Get someone to do it for you.


----------



## muc

i did it from uet lhr. they sealed i. i post it. no problem


----------



## AirBourne

*Extending Initial Entry by Date*

Hi Guys,

What are the chances of getting one's Initial entry by date extended? Due to ongoing research, I am struggling to make a validation trip by December (My Initial entry by date is 10.12.14).

Your help will be much appreciated as always.


----------



## _shel

AirBourne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What are the chances of getting one's Initial entry by date extended? Due to ongoing research, I am struggling to make a validation trip by December (My Initial entry by date is 10.12.14).
> 
> Your help will be much appreciated as always.


 Cant be done. It is very occasionally done for serious illness or for Those in late pregnancy both require significant medical evidence from a consultant. 

You have 7 months in which to validate. Just take a week's leave. You can stay in Australia for as little as a day so no reason why you can't validate in 7 months.


----------



## AirBourne

_shel said:


> Cant be done. It is very occasionally done for serious illness or for Those in late pregnancy both require significant medical evidence from a consultant.
> 
> You have 7 months in which to validate. Just take a week's leave. You can stay in Australia for as little as a day so no reason why you can't validate in 7 months.


Thank you for your response Shel.

I'll probably make a weekend trip as wont be able to take a week off.

Another thing that I wanted to ask was that I was told by my case officer that my fiancè (who is not part of my application) will also need to undergo Medical and submit PCC even if she is not added to my application. I found that very strange and actually spoke to my case officer about this, he explained that because she will soon become part of my family unit (we are getting married this weekend), she will need to go through these medical/police checks.

Now, this conversation took place about 3 weeks before my visa grant. One fine morning, I get my visa grant (which i am very excited about) but not sure why my fiancè's Medical/Police checks were not requested as advised by my case officer. Also, visa grant came from a different case officer. Not sure if that makes a difference as they all should be following the same policies I believe.


----------



## _shel

A weekend will do. In fact you can pass through immigration and go straight back to departures if you wish. Passing through immigration validates your visa. Nothing else needed, no minimum stay etc. 

Also DIBP have changed working practices. You dont get 1 named CO anymore. Your application is dealt with by everyone so you will be contacted by various people from various teams dependent on who picked up your case that day. Another CO probably decided the relationship did not qualify her as a dependent so it was not needed. So new practices to your benefit  

The other CO would be right too unless you are living together as if man and wife.


----------



## AirBourne

_shel said:


> A weekend will do. In fact you can pass through immigration and go straight back to departures if you wish. Passing through immigration validates your visa. Nothing else needed, no minimum stay etc.
> 
> Also DIBP have changed working practices. You dont get 1 named CO anymore. Your application is dealt with by everyone so you will be contacted by various people from various teams dependent on who picked up your case that day. Another CO probably decided the relationship did not qualify her as a dependent so it was not needed. So new practices to your benefit
> 
> The other CO would be right too unless you are living together as if man and wife.


Makes sense. Thank you for your prompt response Shel.

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Usmann_

Gandhara said:


> I did this for Punjab uni and the whole process was smooth. . . Surprisingly! If you do it from Punjab uni then you don't have to be pakistan. Get someone to do it for you.


mine is Superior University in lahore. i asked my uncle to do it for me ... lets c... pray for me guyz or else i wud go to Pak within 6-7 days just for this...

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## Usmann_

AUSA said:


> what is the name of your Uni ? They should send this as this is requirement from VETASSESS
> R u using agent ? Y u dint know this before ?
> without this u will not get result so try to find someone in Lhr who can do this for u or u hve to travel to Lhr & get it down .. Sorry to hear abt ur trouble but there is no other way ..


thx Ausa .. yes i m using an agent .. he advised me so to do it like that... i am just concerned if my uni will do it.. if i were thr it wud b no prpblem but... i asked my uncle to do it for me.. and lets c

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar

Hi 
I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


----------



## ahmed84

AhmadMukhtiar said:


> Hi
> I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


Apply for 190. 189 is a huge waste of time.


----------



## expat-malik

easternsolo said:


> Today I received an email to submit medical and PCC within 28 days. I already submitted medical and PCC on CO request in March 2013. I applied in 189 .... medical and PCC is way too expensive in UAE. Should I send email to my CO that who should bear this cost ??? I went for medical and PCC only on their request.
> 
> EOI Sub: 19-12-12; Invi: 07-01-13; PCC (PK & DXB) & Med *(DXB) Sub: 25-03-13


Hey,
I live in the middle east as well and I applied very recently for the 189 visa. Front loaded all documents except PCC & Medicals. When CO was assigned (1month after application), he requested for both PCC & Meds for me and my wife. Seeing the trend for other Paki 189ers going into extended security checks and PCC/Meds expiring, I wrote back to my CO asking him that INCASE there is no impact to my application, delay our PCC/Meds till a time that my security checks are completed, so that I dont waste time/money/effort to get them done now and re-done later.
CO wrote back after two days that this request is accepted and he will get back when the security checks are completed for a new request of the PCC/Medical.

In your case however, I believe the security checks may be done and that could be why CO is asking for you to re-do the same so he could issue the grant.

If I were in your shoes, I would do exactly what I did now. Ask him to delay the PCC/Meds until security checks are done or about to be done. That way, if the checks are done, CO will ask you to re-submit the PCC/Meds and you will know for sure that the grant is close! 

But in the end, you have to decide what is best for yourself as you are the best judge of your situation.


----------



## Santhosh.15

expat-malik said:


> Hey,
> I live in the middle east as well and I applied very recently for the 189 visa. Front loaded all documents except PCC & Medicals. When CO was assigned (1month after application), he requested for both PCC & Meds for me and my wife. Seeing the trend for other Paki 189ers going into extended security checks and PCC/Meds expiring, I wrote back to my CO asking him that INCASE there is no impact to my application, delay our PCC/Meds till a time that my security checks are completed, so that I dont waste time/money/effort to get them done now and re-done later.
> CO wrote back after two days that this request is accepted and he will get back when the security checks are completed for a new request of the PCC/Medical.
> 
> In your case however, I believe the security checks may be done and that could be why CO is asking for you to re-do the same so he could issue the grant.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I would do exactly what I did now. Ask him to delay the PCC/Meds until security checks are done or about to be done. That way, if the checks are done, CO will ask you to re-submit the PCC/Meds and you will know for sure that the grant is close!
> 
> But in the end, you have to decide what is best for yourself as you are the best judge of your situation.


Smart move buddy.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## _shel

expat-malik said:


> Hey,
> I live in the middle east as well and I applied very recently for the 189 visa. Front loaded all documents except PCC & Medicals. When CO was assigned (1month after application), he requested for both PCC & Meds for me and my wife. Seeing the trend for other Paki 189ers going into extended security checks and PCC/Meds expiring, I wrote back to my CO asking him that INCASE there is no impact to my application, delay our PCC/Meds till a time that my security checks are completed, so that I dont waste time/money/effort to get them done now and re-done later.
> CO wrote back after two days that this request is accepted and he will get back when the security checks are completed for a new request of the PCC/Medical.
> 
> In your case however, I believe the security checks may be done and that could be why CO is asking for you to re-do the same so he could issue the grant.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I would do exactly what I did now. Ask him to delay the PCC/Meds until security checks are done or about to be done. That way, if the checks are done, CO will ask you to re-submit the PCC/Meds and you will know for sure that the grant is close!
> 
> But in the end, you have to decide what is best for yourself as you are the best judge of your situation.


 Good on you for doing that. I hope more people from high risk countries follow suit, they may one day stop asking so early costing you all money and getting your hopes up when grant could be ages away.


----------



## exxpat

saqibaliali said:


> Can anyone kindly provide me link of spreadsheet of Pakistani applicants?


Here you go brother

http://1drv.ms/1fV4sZL


----------



## aussimmi

Hi All,

Just wanted to share the news that I got the Medical /PCC email today. Have medicals scheduled for the 15th of May and will get the PCC done today

Wishing all the others the best of luck for their applications process.


----------



## Naveed539

hi aussimmi,

are you 189 applicant or 190...?


----------



## Santhosh.15

aussimmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share the news that I got the Medical /PCC email today. Have medicals scheduled for the 15th of May and will get the PCC done today
> 
> Wishing all the others the best of luck for their applications process.


Hi

You are step closer to your grant.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## ahmed84

Congratulation bro! and wish u a speedy grant after Medical/PCC. 

I was wondering, did you contact them before the request or did it just come from them? 





aussimmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share the news that I got the Medical /PCC email today. Have medicals scheduled for the 15th of May and will get the PCC done today
> 
> Wishing all the others the best of luck for their applications process.


----------



## showib49

*Spouse Visa*

Hi All,

My friend got 189 grant. Now he want to apply for his Spouse. Can Any one tell me rather its better to apply for spouse visa now? As he just got the grant on May 06, 2014. If yes then please guide what are the documents required for all that.


----------



## syeralia

showib49 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My friend got 189 grant. Now he want to apply for his Spouse. Can Any one tell me rather its better to apply for spouse visa now? As he just got the grant on May 06, 2014. If yes then please guide what are the documents required for all that.


When did he apply one more thing whethr he is offshore or on shore


----------



## aussimmi

Naveed539 said:


> hi aussimmi,
> 
> are you 189 applicant or 190...?


189 sir


----------



## aussimmi

ahmed84 said:


> Congratulation bro! and wish u a speedy grant after Medical/PCC.
> 
> I was wondering, did you contact them before the request or did it just come from them?


I sent a complaint to OIGIS a week or so back. They said the application is processing without any unexpected delay. I then wrote to my CO asking for an update. I got the Med/PCC request in response


----------



## opfian

aussimmi said:


> I sent a complaint to OIGIS a week or so back. They said the application is processing without any unexpected delay. I then wrote to my CO asking for an update. I got the Med/PCC request in response


Was it ur first complaint to igis??


----------



## Celley

Hello Everyone,
Just done my medicals yesterday, wanted to share the news got my medical and PCC call on 4th May 2014.
P.S. I am a 189 Applicant !


----------



## cyberkidpk

Hi

I am an Australian PR holder and currently not residing in Australia (in UAE) . I have validated my PR with one time visit of mere 20 hours to Perth.

I got married(nikahfied only) in April 2014 after I got the PR in Jan 2014 in Pakistan and returned to UAE and not living with my wife ( she lives with her family in Pakistan).

I want to get her a SPOUSE VISA and move to Australia with her.

Can it be done with me not entering/settling in Australia?


----------



## aussimmi

opfian said:


> Was it ur first complaint to igis??


Yes this was my first complaint to IGIS


----------



## showib49

syeralia said:


> When did he apply one more thing whethr he is offshore or on shore


He applied in January 2013 and he is offshore.


----------



## opfian

Celley said:


> Hello Everyone, Just done my medicals yesterday, wanted to share the news got my medical and PCC call on 4th May 2014. P.S. I am a 189 Applicant !



Ur timeline plzz


----------



## ahmed84

I have just sent a complaint to IGIS. Lets see if this will help inshallah. Thank you for the info bro. I didn't think about the IGIS thing.




aussimmi said:


> I sent a complaint to OIGIS a week or so back. They said the application is processing without any unexpected delay. I then wrote to my CO asking for an update. I got the Med/PCC request in response


----------



## stariq178

A Friend of Mine has following problem. Can anybody please respond:

"i have a valid 475 visa for south australia and have visited there twice. Now I want to apply for visa 189. Can I apply for 189 as i still have 475 visa? Or can i convert my TR visa to PR (189) from here?"


----------



## bhura

stariq178 said:


> A Friend of Mine has following problem. Can anybody please respond:
> 
> "i have a valid 475 visa for south australia and have visited there twice. Now I want to apply for visa 189. Can I apply for 189 as i still have 475 visa? Or can i convert my TR visa to PR (189) from here?"


you can apply for 189 visa and that will not have any affect on your current 475 visa, you will have to pay all the fees as per 189 visa.

you can not covert your 475 TR to 189 but there is separate visa you can apply once you satisfy the conditions mentioned in your 475 visa e.g. living two years and working one year in south Australia after your arrival and/or any other condition that you may have attached with your visa.



Regards,

Bhura


----------



## Jango911

*EOI single / Visa 189 married QUERY*

Hi Lovely Forum people,

I'm visiting after quite a few months but it feels like home and family . . . this goes out to all experts and moderators.

My friend is applying for 189 Visa in a married status through an Agent, but unfortunately his EOI does not have his spouse details as the agent made the error or probably forgot. I need to know that is there anyway we can add his spouse in the Visa application . . . Shell & Others I'm seriously counting on your usual extra ordinary support.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

if he has not been invited it is very simple. no problem at all. just retreive/cancel the EOI and submit a new one. simple


----------



## ahmed84

Since you can add your partner if you get married while the application is in progress i think your friend won't have any problem adding his spouse. He will just need to inform the case officer and fill a form (i forgot its name). 



Jango911 said:


> Hi Lovely Forum people,
> 
> I'm visiting after quite a few months but it feels like home and family . . . this goes out to all experts and moderators.
> 
> My friend is applying for 189 Visa in a married status through an Agent, but unfortunately his EOI does not have his spouse details as the agent made the error or probably forgot. I need to know that is there anyway we can add his spouse in the Visa application . . . Shell & Others I'm seriously counting on your usual extra ordinary support.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Dear All

I filed my visa in April 2014 for 190 visa.

Is it advisable to do medicals in June, or should I wait till CO calls?

Thanks


----------



## msaeed

Jango911 said:


> Hi Lovely Forum people,
> 
> I'm visiting after quite a few months but it feels like home and family . . . this goes out to all experts and moderators.
> 
> My friend is applying for 189 Visa in a married status through an Agent, but unfortunately his EOI does not have his spouse details as the agent made the error or probably forgot. I need to know that is there anyway we can add his spouse in the Visa application . . . Shell & Others I'm seriously counting on your usual extra ordinary support.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Wife can be added in the visa application any time until the Grant is not given..so let the EOI go ahead and if he gets the invite then let him lodge the visa application and after that he can add his wife in his application by sending and email to CO..he has to fill form 1022 and 1436 and has to pay additional spouse visa fee...


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I have noticed one trend. All those who received 189 grant or medical call have applied in 2013. May be they have make process little bit faster in 2013. Dont know a mere guess.


----------



## Moji

Waqar Hemani said:


> I have noticed one trend. All those who received 189 grant or medical call have applied in 2013. May be they have make process little bit faster in 2013. Dont know a mere guess.


Well I applied in 2012 and got the PCC/Med call last week. So yours should be around the corner too.


----------



## shahidyoyo

Hi everyone
I contacted igis and they got back to me saying tht

I have now conducted an inquiry into this case and advise that there is no current case with ASIO.
Please contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) for information about this application.

But iam not sure wat they mean....I did provide them all my details correct but not sure wat the file number I gave them.maybe iam doubting now..but when I called them they said tht there is no case with them at the moment.
Iam thinking to contact my agent and tell him to follow up.
Any suggestion


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> I have noticed one trend. All those who received 189 grant or medical call have applied in 2013. May be they have make process little bit faster in 2013. Dont know a mere guess.


100% agreed. 189ers who applied in Early 2013 r getting calls where as 2012 applicants r being ignored :/


----------



## opfian

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi everyone I contacted igis and they got back to me saying tht I have now conducted an inquiry into this case and advise that there is no current case with ASIO. Please contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) for information about this application. But iam not sure wat they mean....I did provide them all my details correct but not sure wat the file number I gave them.maybe iam doubting now..but when I called them they said tht there is no case with them at the moment. Iam thinking to contact my agent and tell him to follow up. Any suggestion


Contact your CO, i think ur chks hav been completed n case has been sent bqck to DIBP


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Moji said:


> Well I applied in 2012 and got the PCC/Med call last week. So yours should be around the corner too.


brother my assumption only apply on Pakistanis. I dont know about ur country, may be not that many cases pending from ur country? but I have seen the same trend in Bangladeshi applicants as well. But then its just a guess. I can be wrong.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi everyone
> I contacted igis and they got back to me saying tht
> 
> I have now conducted an inquiry into this case and advise that there is no current case with ASIO.
> Please contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) for information about this application.
> 
> But iam not sure wat they mean....I did provide them all my details correct but not sure wat the file number I gave them.maybe iam doubting now..but when I called them they said tht there is no case with them at the moment.
> Iam thinking to contact my agent and tell him to follow up.
> Any suggestion


if you get this reply then congrats ur security check has been completed according to what we have learnt so far from this forum through experiences of other applicants. Contact ur CO, may be he will reply to ask you for medical


----------



## HaiderKhan

Due to the time constraints, I remained a silent viewer of this very informative forum. I however feel that pakistanis are infact facing some severe delays at the hands of DIBP. THey have put all pakistani applications in their 25% slow processing categories.


----------



## Rabee

Hello friends, I have complained to IGIS and they replied that ASIO have no current case for me.
What to do I am very confused!
do you think it would be proper to forward this email to my case officer? would he suggest that team 13 is doing checks independently ?

My case is not at all lucky - I am frustrated!


----------



## shahidyoyo

Rabee said:


> Hello friends, I have complained to IGIS and they replied that ASIO have no current case for me.
> What to do I am very confused!
> do you think it would be proper to forward this email to my case officer? would he suggest that team 13 is doing checks independently ?
> 
> My case is not at all lucky - I am frustrated!


Hi
I've got the same reply today....I've forwarded the mail to my agent...he has sent it to my co with the igis response...let's see wat happens


----------



## Rabee

what puzzles me how the application took 16 months (so far) and reason is not security checking..maybe there was a case previously and now cleared?


----------



## shahidyoyo

Rabee said:


> what puzzles me how the application took 16 months (so far) and reason is not security checking..maybe there was a case previously and now cleared?


Thts confusing fr me as we'll..but I think the security check is done..if they have checked the right application.


----------



## Rabee

how many months since you lodged your application?


----------



## shahidyoyo

Rabee said:


> how many months since you lodged your application?


20 months....sept 2012


----------



## Rabee

Oh dear I am Junior!  Good luck for both of us


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Moji said:


> Well I applied in 2012 and got the PCC/Med call last week. So yours should be around the corner too.


My assumption of 2013 applicants receiving medical may apply on all countries coz now we can see few Palestinians also getting security checks cleared from early 2013. May be brother ur case was too old thats why they cleared it up. Anyways lets see your case made us positive atleast


----------



## bhura

Dear friends
just received reply from IGIS for the second enquiry

I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.


If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by November 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.


wait........


----------



## TV Buff

[


bhura said:


> Dear friends
> just received reply from IGIS for the second enquiry
> 
> I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.
> 
> 
> If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by November 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.
> 
> 
> wait........


Hey, when did you make your first enquiry?


----------



## najamgk

Hi All,

I am applying for ACS assessment under 263111. Can you please assist me with reference letter for 263111. I am little confused between network and systems engineer roles as ACS only have mentioned network engineer roles and no systems engineer roles mentioned so would appreciate your advise.

Best Regards

Najam


----------



## bhura

TV Buff said:


> [
> 
> Hey, when did you make your first enquiry?


my first enquiry was on 2nd nov 2013 exactly after one year of lodging my application.
What I understand from IGIS if they find there is a case with AISO they only give you another 6 months date....
nothing else they can do


----------



## TV Buff

bhura said:


> my first enquiry was on 2nd nov 2013 exactly after one year of lodging my application.
> What I understand from IGIS if they find there is a case with AISO they only give you another 6 months date....
> nothing else they can do


Yes, you're right. People whose cases have been finalised get a response like Rabee and Shahid did.


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> my first enquiry was on 2nd nov 2013 exactly after one year of lodging my application. What I understand from IGIS if they find there is a case with AISO they only give you another 6 months date.... nothing else they can do



Well this seems to be the case


----------



## registerme

bhura said:


> my first enquiry was on 2nd nov 2013 exactly after one year of lodging my application.
> What I understand from IGIS if they find there is a case with AISO they only give you another 6 months date....
> nothing else they can do


Bro, do you have a long travel history?


----------



## msaeed

najamhussain said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for ACS assessment under 263111. Can you please assist me with reference letter for 263111. I am little confused between network and systems engineer roles as ACS only have mentioned network engineer roles and no systems engineer roles mentioned so would appreciate your advise.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Najam


Both Network and System Engineers can apply to ACS for 263111 assessment, I got the assessment done successfully with storage, visualization and Microsoft experience.

In the company reference letter just mention minimum 5 points detailing your experience and responsibility in that company and that's it.


----------



## bhura

registerme said:


> Bro, do you have a long travel history?


I have travelled between UAE and Karachi more than 40 trips in last 5 years and a trip to Egypt in 2008 and Italy and France in 2009 that's all.

wish me good luck guys


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> I have travelled between UAE and Karachi more than 40 trips in last 5 years and a trip to Egypt in 2008 and Italy and France in 2009 that's all. wish me good luck guys


Good luck


----------



## najamgk

msaeed said:


> Both Network and System Engineers can apply to ACS for 263111 assessment, I got the assessment done successfully with storage, visualization and Microsoft experience.
> 
> In the company reference letter just mention minimum 5 points detailing your experience and responsibility in that company and that's it.


Thank you for your reply Saeed. Can I include my Windows Server, Linux roles, backup solution, DBMS management like SQL, Oracle etc, which we do in multi system data center environment? Below are some of roles, please advise if they are in line with 263111

•	Analyze, Plan ,Install, configure, manage and monitor Network Infrastructure based on Cisco and HP switches.
•	Evaluate and monitor network infrastructure to make sure network operations are in line with whole System infrastructure.
•	Analyze, design and install Integrated Servers Hardware in Multi Operating System environment
•	Perform Server and Workstations upgrade and Software enhancements patches.
•	Install, configure and maintain Database Applications MS SQL, Oracle and arrange network requirements for smooth operations.
•	Installation, configuration and maintenance of multi Operating System environment MS Server 2012/2008/2003, Linux and Workstations setup.
•	Installation of software patches on Network equipment as per latest availability 
•	Installing and configuration of Cisco VPN Router connectivity, Checkpoint VPN connectivity on WAN link and Cisco / HP Network equipment in multi vlan environment.
•	Develop procedures for network management and monitoring and detail procedures for all System operations across the whole infrastructure.


----------



## BOLT

bhura said:


> I have travelled between UAE and Karachi more than 40 trips in last 5 years and a trip to Egypt in 2008 and Italy and France in 2009 that's all.
> 
> wish me good luck guys


well I think these travels are delaying security checks, opposite to what I thought when I applied. I also travelled twice to USA, four times to Europe, six times to Middle East and once to Far East during my last ten years.

Lets wish good luck to both of us


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar

Hi dear members
Can anyone suggest a good ONLINE IELTS coaching centre in pakistan. Your suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Naveed539

Hi All,

I have recently got married and want to include my Spouse in my 189 Visa application...I am faced with some queries for which i would request the seniors to please help ahead...

1. There is no option for me to pay my spouse Visa charge of 1760$ in my online 189 Visa application...Can someone tell me that how i can pay this charge...?

2. Do i need to upload the form 1022 and Pcc in online form or Do i need to send the same to Immigration department by email...?

3. Is provision of HAP ID restricted with the binding of payment of Visa charge of spouse addition OR one can do the same without even paying the VISA CHarge initially...?

4. Do i also need to fill form 1436 besides form 1022 for spouse addition...?

Looking for a prompt reply from seniors,

Thanks in anticipation for an early response,

Regards,


----------



## msaeed

najamhussain said:


> Thank you for your reply Saeed. Can I include my Windows Server, Linux roles, backup solution, DBMS management like SQL, Oracle etc, which we do in multi system data center environment? Below are some of roles, please advise if they are in line with 263111
> 
> •	Analyze, Plan ,Install, configure, manage and monitor Network Infrastructure based on Cisco and HP switches.
> •	Evaluate and monitor network infrastructure to make sure network operations are in line with whole System infrastructure.
> •	Analyze, design and install Integrated Servers Hardware in Multi Operating System environment
> •	Perform Server and Workstations upgrade and Software enhancements patches.
> •	Install, configure and maintain Database Applications MS SQL, Oracle and arrange network requirements for smooth operations.
> •	Installation, configuration and maintenance of multi Operating System environment MS Server 2012/2008/2003, Linux and Workstations setup.
> •	Installation of software patches on Network equipment as per latest availability
> •	Installing and configuration of Cisco VPN Router connectivity, Checkpoint VPN connectivity on WAN link and Cisco / HP Network equipment in multi vlan environment.
> •	Develop procedures for network management and monitoring and detail procedures for all System operations across the whole infrastructure.



That is totally perfect for 263111..


----------



## Celley

opfian said:


> Ur timeline plzz


Applied 189 : 10 May 2013
CO Assigned: 6 June 2013
Form 80 Submitted: 26th June 2013
T-13 Contacted for additional info : 22 December 2013
Med/PCC Call: 4th May 2014.
Visa Grant: Soon InshaAllah.


----------



## exxpat

Naveed539 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently got married and want to include my Spouse in my 189 Visa application...I am faced with some queries for which i would request the seniors to please help ahead...
> 
> 1. There is no option for me to pay my spouse Visa charge of 1760$ in my online 189 Visa application...Can someone tell me that how i can pay this charge...?
> 
> 2. Do i need to upload the form 1022 and Pcc in online form or Do i need to send the same to Immigration department by email...?
> 
> 3. Is provision of HAP ID restricted with the binding of payment of Visa charge of spouse addition OR one can do the same without even paying the VISA CHarge initially...?
> 
> 4. Do i also need to fill form 1436 besides form 1022 for spouse addition...?
> 
> Looking for a prompt reply from seniors,
> 
> Thanks in anticipation for an early response,
> 
> Regards,


I am not sure why the below reply by moderator (espresso) wasn't sufficient for you despite including the links to Form 1022 and 1436.



espresso said:


> Hi Naveed539,
> 
> you have to contact your CO (e.g. via form 1022 or form 1436) about your recent marriage and that you wish to include her in the application. S/he will tell you what evidence is required and set up everything in the eVisa system. S/he will also tell you what forms you need to fill out. Either form 1022 or form 1436 should be fine.
> 
> Afterwards your wife can get her medicals done and you'll be told to pay the secondary applicant fee.


----------



## asad747

Can anyone confirm if Two PCC are required for the Wife?? One from husband's home address and one from her parent's home address if they are married for less than 10 yearsl?? (Both addresses are of Karachi)

One of my 189 friend got requested by CO to Submit PCC for the duration she lived at her parent's house before marriage.


----------



## Usmann_

bhura said:


> I have travelled between UAE and Karachi more than 40 trips in last 5 years and a trip to Egypt in 2008 and Italy and France in 2009 that's all.
> 
> wish me good luck guys


good luck... 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## sultanshah

Dear Seniors,
I want to share a problem with you regarding Engineers Australia assessment. I got an email from EA as bellow:

"Dear Sultan,

Please provide 2010,2011 and 2012 tax summary (such as you had provided 2013 in your application)."

As my salary was not taxable during the years 2010, 2011 and 2012 so I did not file any tax returns neither i applied for any NTN. After my salary got taxable in year 2013 I applied for NTN and eventually filed my first tax return. So please advise me what should I reply to the case officer. Also please tell me is there any difference in tax summary and tax return in Pakistan.

Regards

Sultan shah


----------



## millinium_bug

sultanshah said:


> Dear Seniors,
> I want to share a problem with you regarding Engineers Australia assessment. I got an email from EA as bellow:
> 
> "Dear Sultan,
> 
> Please provide 2010,2011 and 2012 tax summary (such as you had provided 2013 in your application)."
> 
> As my salary was not taxable during the years 2010, 2011 and 2012 so I did not file any tax returns neither i applied for any NTN. After my salary got taxable in year 2013 I applied for NTN and eventually filed my first tax return. So please advise me what should I reply to the case officer. Also please tell me is there any difference in tax summary and tax return in Pakistan.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sultan shah


Dear Sultan,
First of all tax summary and tax return is the same document.

Secondly write yr CO a polite email and explain him that yr salary was not taxable at that time. Further google tax slab circular by FBR which shows yr annual income was non taxable for specified period. Also provide them with yr salary slips and annual income calculation. Which should be less than tax exception amount in FBR circular


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## ahmed84

I have emailed IGIS to inquiry about my case. How long does it usually take them to reply?


----------



## opfian

sultanshah said:


> Dear Seniors, I want to share a problem with you regarding Engineers Australia assessment. I got an email from EA as bellow: "Dear Sultan, Please provide 2010,2011 and 2012 tax summary (such as you had provided 2013 in your application)." As my salary was not taxable during the years 2010, 2011 and 2012 so I did not file any tax returns neither i applied for any NTN. After my salary got taxable in year 2013 I applied for NTN and eventually filed my first tax return. So please advise me what should I reply to the case officer. Also please tell me is there any difference in tax summary and tax return in Pakistan. Regards Sultan shah


Ask your employer to provide u a letter saying as per clause xx of constituion, salatry of the said employee waa less than minimum taxable salary. Therefore no tax was deducted..


----------



## opfian

ahmed84 said:


> I have emailed IGIS to inquiry about my case. How long does it usually take them to reply?


Can take upto 2 weeks


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Celley said:


> Applied 189 : 10 May 2013
> CO Assigned: 6 June 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: 26th June 2013
> T-13 Contacted for additional info : 22 December 2013
> Med/PCC Call: 4th May 2014.
> Visa Grant: Soon InshaAllah.


Yet another example of 2013 case heading towards finalization. Proving my observation correct that 2013 applicants getting medicals only. For 2012 nothing positive yet. 

Good luck Celley!!!


----------



## Hunny1234

sincerely hope 2012 cases il start to process after 30 June 2014

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## FAIS

Hi Guys,

My application has been finalized. Here are the details:

*Visa Subclass:* 189 Skilled Independent

*Skill:* Internal Auditor

*SkillSelect application date:* 10 Mar 2013

*Points claimed:* 60 (though I could have claimed more points based on the job experience, but I kept it at 60 as I only supplied one experience to VETASSESS)

*Received invitation to apply:* 01 Apr 2013 

*Visa Application Date:* 03 May 2013 :fingerscrossed:

*Residence country when applied: *UAE

*First contact by case officer (Brisbane Team 33) requesting Form 80, PCC and Medicals:* 11 Jul 2013 *Submitted:* 08 Aug 2013 (I myself wanted to delay the processing that's why didn't supply earlier) 

*Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 28 Aug 2013 *Submitted:* 31 Aug 2013 

*Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 10 Sep 2013 *Submitted:* 11 Sep 2013 :noidea:

*Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 04 Apr 2014 *Submitted:* 06 Apr 2014 :confused2:

*Request for additional information from Brisbane Team 33:* 05 May 2014 *Submitted:* 08 May 2014 

*Visa Grant Letter:* 14 May 2014 :second:

*Required first entry date (before):* 01 Nov 2014 lane:


I hope the above information will help other applicants.

Best regards,


----------



## expat-malik

FAIS said:


> Hi Guys, My application has been finalized. Here are the details: Visa Subclass: 189 Skilled Independent Skill: Internal Auditor SkillSelect application date: 10 Mar 2013 Points claimed: 60 (though I could have claimed more points based on the job experience, but I kept it at 60 as I only supplied one experience to VETASSESS) Received invitation to apply: 01 Apr 2013  Visa Application Date: 03 May 2013 :fingerscrossed: Residence country when applied: UAE First contact by case officer (Brisbane Team 33) requesting Form 80, PCC and Medicals: 11 Jul 2013 Submitted: 08 Aug 2013 (I myself wanted to delay the processing that's why didn't supply earlier)  Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13: 28 Aug 2013 Submitted: 31 Aug 2013  Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13: 10 Sep 2013 Submitted: 11 Sep 2013 :noidea: Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13: 04 Apr 2014 Submitted: 06 Apr 2014 :confused2: Request for additional information from Brisbane Team 33: 05 May 2014 Submitted: 08 May 2014  Visa Grant Letter: 14 May 2014 :second: Required first entry date (before): 01 Nov 2014 lane: I hope the above information will help other applicants. Best regards,


Congratulations!!!

Can you also provide more details like

- applied with family?
- Medicals requested or FL?
- PCC (how many countries) requested or FL
- travel history?


----------



## Hunny1234

Wishing you best of luck

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## mirza_755

Many many congrats brother FAIS for your grant.

May we know your CO name plz as I am also from Team 33 ?



FAIS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My application has been finalized. Here are the details:
> 
> *Visa Subclass:* 189 Skilled Independent
> 
> *Skill:* Internal Auditor
> 
> *SkillSelect application date:* 10 Mar 2013
> 
> *Points claimed:* 60 (though I could have claimed more points based on the job experience, but I kept it at 60 as I only supplied one experience to VETASSESS)
> 
> *Received invitation to apply:* 01 Apr 2013
> 
> *Visa Application Date:* 03 May 2013 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> *Residence country when applied: *UAE
> 
> *First contact by case officer (Brisbane Team 33) requesting Form 80, PCC and Medicals:* 11 Jul 2013 *Submitted:* 08 Aug 2013 (I myself wanted to delay the processing that's why didn't supply earlier)
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 28 Aug 2013 *Submitted:* 31 Aug 2013
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 10 Sep 2013 *Submitted:* 11 Sep 2013 :noidea:
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 04 Apr 2014 *Submitted:* 06 Apr 2014 :confused2:
> 
> *Request for additional information from Brisbane Team 33:* 05 May 2014 *Submitted:* 08 May 2014
> 
> *Visa Grant Letter:* 14 May 2014 :second:
> 
> *Required first entry date (before):* 01 Nov 2014 lane:
> 
> 
> I hope the above information will help other applicants.
> 
> Best regards,


----------



## ahmed84

I got a quick reply (within one day) from IGIS. The usual : there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. They asked me to send another inquiry in Nov 2014 if there is no progress.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

FAIS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My application has been finalized. Here are the details:
> 
> *Visa Subclass:* 189 Skilled Independent
> 
> *Skill:* Internal Auditor
> 
> *SkillSelect application date:* 10 Mar 2013
> 
> *Points claimed:* 60 (though I could have claimed more points based on the job experience, but I kept it at 60 as I only supplied one experience to VETASSESS)
> 
> *Received invitation to apply:* 01 Apr 2013
> 
> *Visa Application Date:* 03 May 2013 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> *Residence country when applied: *UAE
> 
> *First contact by case officer (Brisbane Team 33) requesting Form 80, PCC and Medicals:* 11 Jul 2013 *Submitted:* 08 Aug 2013 (I myself wanted to delay the processing that's why didn't supply earlier)
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 28 Aug 2013 *Submitted:* 31 Aug 2013
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 10 Sep 2013 *Submitted:* 11 Sep 2013 :noidea:
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 04 Apr 2014 *Submitted:* 06 Apr 2014 :confused2:
> 
> *Request for additional information from Brisbane Team 33:* 05 May 2014 *Submitted:* 08 May 2014
> 
> *Visa Grant Letter:* 14 May 2014 :second:
> 
> *Required first entry date (before):* 01 Nov 2014 lane:
> 
> 
> I hope the above information will help other applicants.
> 
> Best regards,


Congrats Heaps Bro!!!


1 more example of 2013 case finalised. I think 2012 people should sit back and wait for the next year


----------



## FAIS

expat-malik said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Can you also provide more details like
> 
> - applied with family?
> - Medicals requested or FL?
> - PCC (how many countries) requested or FL
> - travel history?




Yes, I applied with family. My medical tests were conducted on July 25 in UAE, family medicals were conducted on August 05 in Pakistan. It takes three days for them to upload the results I believe. So I have written approximate date of medical results.

As for PCCs, I provided for Pakistan and UAE as these are the only two countries where I have lived for more than a year, although I have a long list of travel to other countries like Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait, United Kingdom and Hong Kong. Saudi visits were short term work visits and the intermittent periods of stay becomes more than a year. However, I told my case office that Saudi authorities do not provide PCC for non-nationals who have left the country or who have traveled for a short period. 

Regarding travel history, I have a long list of travel to the above mentioned countries. I couldn't mention all my travel history on the form 80, so I provided it in a MS Excel spreadsheet. It was approximately 40 rows data with all the details of addresses (even if I stayed in a hotel).


Hope this helps.


----------



## FAIS

mirza_755 said:


> Many many congrats brother FAIS for your grant.
> 
> May we know your CO name plz as I am also from Team 33 ?


I received queries from different CO every time, so the information may not help you. Besides, I don't know the implication of disclosing their names here on the forum. 

But all the COs were very helpful and in my opinion, they didn't waste time in responding to my queries.


----------



## fahadyaqoob

BOLT said:


> well I think these travels are delaying security checks, opposite to what I thought when I applied. I also travelled twice to USA, four times to Europe, six times to Middle East and once to Far East during my last ten years.
> 
> Lets wish good luck to both of us


I have traveled 54 times in last 10 years. God help my case if this is true


----------



## fahadyaqoob

FAIS said:


> Yes, I applied with family. My medical tests were conducted on July 25 in UAE, family medicals were conducted on August 05 in Pakistan. It takes three days for them to upload the results I believe. So I have written approximate date of medical results.
> 
> As for PCCs, I provided for Pakistan and UAE as these are the only two countries where I have lived for more than a year, although I have a long list of travel to other countries like Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait, United Kingdom and Hong Kong. Saudi visits were short term work visits and the intermittent periods of stay becomes more than a year. However, I told my case office that Saudi authorities do not provide PCC for non-nationals who have left the country or who have traveled for a short period.
> 
> Regarding travel history, I have a long list of travel to the above mentioned countries. I couldn't mention all my travel history on the form 80, so I provided it in a MS Excel spreadsheet. It was approximately 40 rows data with all the details of addresses (even if I stayed in a hotel).
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Good to know you share almost same profile as mine regarding the travel history.. Good luck for your visit to Australia.. Next challenge now a days is to find a good job in Auss!!

Best of luck..


----------



## FAIS

fahadyaqoob said:


> I have traveled 54 times in last 10 years. God help my case if this is true


I my opinion, security checks for traveling covered by the PCC do not take long as you share their burden. It's the short visits that make the life difficult.


----------



## Santhosh.15

FAIS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My application has been finalized. Here are the details:
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189 Skilled Independent
> 
> Skill: Internal Auditor
> 
> SkillSelect application date: 10 Mar 2013
> 
> Points claimed: 60 (though I could have claimed more points based on the job experience, but I kept it at 60 as I only supplied one experience to VETASSESS)
> 
> Received invitation to apply: 01 Apr 2013
> 
> Visa Application Date: 03 May 2013 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Residence country when applied: UAE
> 
> First contact by case officer (Brisbane Team 33) requesting Form 80, PCC and Medicals: 11 Jul 2013 Submitted: 08 Aug 2013 (I myself wanted to delay the processing that's why didn't supply earlier)
> 
> Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13: 28 Aug 2013 Submitted: 31 Aug 2013
> 
> Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13: 10 Sep 2013 Submitted: 11 Sep 2013 :noidea:
> 
> Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13: 04 Apr 2014 Submitted: 06 Apr 2014 :confused2:
> 
> Request for additional information from Brisbane Team 33: 05 May 2014 Submitted: 08 May 2014
> 
> Visa Grant Letter: 14 May 2014 :second:
> 
> Required first entry date (before): 01 Nov 2014 lane:
> 
> I hope the above information will help other applicants.
> 
> Best regards,


Brilliant news buddy !!

Your wish has beenn granted with a Grant mail. Time to party.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

Dear all,

Alhamdolilah, today I have received the request for Medicals / PCC. I launched inquiry to IGIS on April 30th and got their standard reply yesterday where they told that it is progressing as per process and asked me to contact again in November 2014 if outcome of visa is not received by that time. The next day i received the medical request . 

I am not sure this query to IGIS has any effect or not but i would recommend doing so if your case has taken more than a year.

Regards


----------



## Santhosh.15

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Alhamdolilah, today I have received the request for Medicals / PCC. I launched inquiry to IGIS on April 30th and got their standard reply yesterday where they told that it is progressing as per process and asked me to contact again in November 2014 if outcome of visa is not received by that time. The next day i received the medical request .
> 
> I am not sure this query to IGIS has any effect or not but i would recommend doing so if your case has taken more than a year.
> 
> Regards


Good news buddy.

Closer to your grant. God bless.

Santhosh


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello contracts engineer 

We are in the same boat have a look at my timelines 
Good step ahead

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## ahmed84

Congrats bro! You are giving me hope. I sent inquiry to IGIS yesterday and I got their standard reply today. I hope this will move my case as well. :fingerscrossed:




Contracts_Engineer said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Alhamdolilah, today I have received the request for Medicals / PCC. I launched inquiry to IGIS on April 30th and got their standard reply yesterday where they told that it is progressing as per process and asked me to contact again in November 2014 if outcome of visa is not received by that time. The next day i received the medical request .
> 
> I am not sure this query to IGIS has any effect or not but i would recommend doing so if your case has taken more than a year.
> 
> Regards


----------



## HaiderKhan

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Alhamdolilah, today I have received the request for Medicals / PCC. I launched inquiry to IGIS on April 30th and got their standard reply yesterday where they told that it is progressing as per process and asked me to contact again in November 2014 if outcome of visa is not received by that time. The next day i received the medical request .
> 
> I am not sure this query to IGIS has any effect or not but i would recommend doing so if your case has taken more than a year.
> 
> Regards


Many congratulations to you contracts_Engineer. Enjoy your time in Australia.


----------



## ScorpKing

can somebody tell me? how to inquire IGIS?


----------



## HaiderKhan

ScorpKing said:


> can somebody tell me? how to inquire IGIS?


IGIS website tells complete procedure.


----------



## ScorpKing

HaiderKhan said:


> IGIS website tells complete procedure.


ok website plz


----------



## Hunny1234

*hunny*

any brother please update the spreadsheet thanks


----------



## ahmed84

ScorpKing said:


> can somebody tell me? how to inquire IGIS?


Go to this link: Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

You can use the format suggested by fellow members here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-update-bangladesh-applicant-status-239.html


----------



## ScorpKing

ahmed84 said:


> Go to this link: Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> 
> You can use the format suggested by fellow members here:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-update-bangladesh-applicant-status-239.html



thank u so much dude


----------



## HaiderKhan

ScorpKing said:


> ok website plz




igis.gov.au


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> Hi Guys, My application has been finalized. Here are the details: Visa Subclass: 189 Skilled Independent Skill: Internal Auditor SkillSelect application date: 10 Mar 2013 Points claimed: 60 (though I could have claimed more points based on the job experience, but I kept it at 60 as I only supplied one experience to VETASSESS) Received invitation to apply: 01 Apr 2013  Visa Application Date: 03 May 2013 :fingerscrossed: Residence country when applied: UAE First contact by case officer (Brisbane Team 33) requesting Form 80, PCC and Medicals: 11 Jul 2013 Submitted: 08 Aug 2013 (I myself wanted to delay the processing that's why didn't supply earlier)  Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13: 28 Aug 2013 Submitted: 31 Aug 2013  Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13: 10 Sep 2013 Submitted: 11 Sep 2013 :noidea: Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13: 04 Apr 2014 Submitted: 06 Apr 2014 :confused2: Request for additional information from Brisbane Team 33: 05 May 2014 Submitted: 08 May 2014  Visa Grant Letter: 14 May 2014 :second: Required first entry date (before): 01 Nov 2014 lane: I hope the above information will help other applicants. Best regards,



Mabrooook


----------



## Hunny1234

*hunny*

Hello contracts_engineer

congrats again, can you now see an update in your requirements online status check?





Contracts_Engineer said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Alhamdolilah, today I have received the request for Medicals / PCC. I launched inquiry to IGIS on April 30th and got their standard reply yesterday where they told that it is progressing as per process and asked me to contact again in November 2014 if outcome of visa is not received by that time. The next day i received the medical request .
> 
> I am not sure this query to IGIS has any effect or not but i would recommend doing so if your case has taken more than a year.
> 
> Regards


----------



## opfian

Just lodged my second complaint with IGIS .. Lets wait for their reply


----------



## Hunny1234

I also logged my second complaint with IGIS

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## opfian

Errrrr ... I wonder if today is igis complaint day??


----------



## exxpat

Hunny1234 said:


> any brother please update the spreadsheet thanks


Sheet updated. Thanks,


----------



## Mack1982

FAIS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My application has been finalized. Here are the details:
> 
> *Visa Subclass:* 189 Skilled Independent
> 
> *Skill:* Internal Auditor
> 
> *SkillSelect application date:* 10 Mar 2013
> 
> *Points claimed:* 60 (though I could have claimed more points based on the job experience, but I kept it at 60 as I only supplied one experience to VETASSESS)
> 
> *Received invitation to apply:* 01 Apr 2013
> 
> *Visa Application Date:* 03 May 2013 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> *Residence country when applied: *UAE
> 
> *First contact by case officer (Brisbane Team 33) requesting Form 80, PCC and Medicals:* 11 Jul 2013 *Submitted:* 08 Aug 2013 (I myself wanted to delay the processing that's why didn't supply earlier)
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 28 Aug 2013 *Submitted:* 31 Aug 2013
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 10 Sep 2013 *Submitted:* 11 Sep 2013 :noidea:
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 04 Apr 2014 *Submitted:* 06 Apr 2014 :confused2:
> 
> *Request for additional information from Brisbane Team 33:* 05 May 2014 *Submitted:* 08 May 2014
> 
> *Visa Grant Letter:* 14 May 2014 :second:
> 
> *Required first entry date (before):* 01 Nov 2014 lane:
> 
> 
> I hope the above information will help other applicants.
> 
> Best regards,


Congrats...

Interesting to see that the first date of entry could be after one year of submitting the medical.


----------



## fzaheer

opfian said:


> Just lodged my second complaint with IGIS .. Lets wait for their reply


Hi,

How do you lodge a complaint with IGIS and what is the purpose. I am also waiting since Sep 12 after submitting form 80 in my 175 application.

Rgds


----------



## ahmed84

The purpose is to check whether your case is still under security checks or not. You can find the link and message format in the page previous to this one. 




fzaheer said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you lodge a complaint with IGIS and what is the purpose. I am also waiting since Sep 12 after submitting form 80 in my 175 application.
> 
> Rgds


----------



## Bravo

FAIS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My application has been finalized. Here are the details:
> 
> *Visa Subclass:* 189 Skilled Independent
> 
> *Skill:* Internal Auditor
> 
> *SkillSelect application date:* 10 Mar 2013
> 
> *Points claimed:* 60 (though I could have claimed more points based on the job experience, but I kept it at 60 as I only supplied one experience to VETASSESS)
> 
> *Received invitation to apply:* 01 Apr 2013
> 
> *Visa Application Date:* 03 May 2013 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> *Residence country when applied: *UAE
> 
> *First contact by case officer (Brisbane Team 33) requesting Form 80, PCC and Medicals:* 11 Jul 2013 *Submitted:* 08 Aug 2013 (I myself wanted to delay the processing that's why didn't supply earlier)
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 28 Aug 2013 *Submitted:* 31 Aug 2013
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 10 Sep 2013 *Submitted:* 11 Sep 2013 :noidea:
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 04 Apr 2014 *Submitted:* 06 Apr 2014 :confused2:
> 
> *Request for additional information from Brisbane Team 33:* 05 May 2014 *Submitted:* 08 May 2014
> 
> *Visa Grant Letter:* 14 May 2014 :second:
> 
> *Required first entry date (before):* 01 Nov 2014 lane:
> 
> 
> I hope the above information will help other applicants.
> 
> Best regards,


Congrats bro!!!!


----------



## FAIS

Mack1982 said:


> Congrats...
> 
> Interesting to see that the first date of entry could be after one year of submitting the medical.


I was also thinking that I will have to enter before July 25, and I was checking the prices of airline tickets before this date. Now I have ample time to seach.


----------



## fzaheer

ahmed84 said:


> The purpose is to check whether your case is still under security checks or not. You can find the link and message format in the page previous to this one.


Thanks a lot ahmed,

Excuse me i am asking some basic qs.
1. does igis give a one liner standard responses or they can tell you exactly where the case is and how long it might take. 
2. How much time do they take to reply
3. Finally, does it have any negative impact on the diac application.

Rgds


----------



## FAIS

One thing I noted that the last information request (just a week prior to grant) was only the request for confirmation on the details of the my and family's current passports. The pdf file that mentioned all the details of the passport contained a header "Visa Application Summary".

First look on this document and the wording of the related request gave me an idea that they have already decided and want to my confirmation for go-ahead.


----------



## ahmed84

No problem at all.


*1. does igis give a one liner standard responses or they can tell you exactly where the case is and how long it might take. *

Their answer is only one of two: 

A. They tell you your case is progressing normally and that no unexpected delays were found. This means your case is still under security check. And they ask you to send another inquiry after 6 months if there is still no progress.

OR

B. They tell you they couldn't find a case under your name and file number. Which most likely means the security checks are over. In that case you can forward the message to your CO to find out more details. 

They won't tell you how long it would take or any other information. 

*2. How much time do they take to reply*

They seems to reply faster these days. In my case it took one day. But previously it took between one to two weeks max.

*3. Finally, does it have any negative impact on the diac application.*
Not really, this is one of your rights as an applicant. In fact, some applicants got their medical request shortly after submitting IGIS complaint. But the main thing is you would at least know what is keeping your application from being finalized. 



fzaheer said:


> Thanks a lot ahmed,
> 
> Excuse me i am asking some basic qs.
> 1. does igis give a one liner standard responses or they can tell you exactly where the case is and how long it might take.
> 2. How much time do they take to reply
> 3. Finally, does it have any negative impact on the diac application.
> 
> Rgds


----------



## ehsanm

Mack1982 said:


> Congrats...
> 
> Interesting to see that the first date of entry could be after one year of submitting the medical.


Well what kind of documents were requested, on different intervals and why 

Best of luck see you in OZ


----------



## fzaheer

ahmed84 said:


> No problem at all.
> 
> 
> *1. does igis give a one liner standard responses or they can tell you exactly where the case is and how long it might take. *
> 
> Their answer is only one of two:
> 
> A. They tell you your case is progressing normally and that no unexpected delays were found. This means your case is still under security check. And they ask you to send another inquiry after 6 months if there is still no progress.
> 
> OR
> 
> B. They tell you they couldn't find a case under your name and file number. Which most likely means the security checks are over. In that case you can forward the message to your CO to find out more details.
> 
> They won't tell you how long it would take or any other information.
> 
> *2. How much time do they take to reply*
> 
> They seems to reply faster these days. In my case it took one day. But previously it took between one to two weeks max.
> 
> *3. Finally, does it have any negative impact on the diac application.*
> Not really, this is one of your rights as an applicant. In fact, some applicants got their medical request shortly after submitting IGIS complaint. But the main thing is you would at least know what is keeping your application from being finalized.


Thanks again for your prompt and helpful reply. Appreciated


----------



## FAIS

ehsanm said:


> Well what kind of documents were requested, on different intervals and why
> 
> Best of luck see you in OZ


I think this question is directed towards me. 

They asked for the following documents through multiple requests:

- PCC, Medical and Form 80
- Visa labels for the countries where I have worked in the past
- Bank statements that show the salary credits
- My first passport that has travel history. Note that I am using my third passport now
- Salary slips


----------



## sibostan

Hi, I have the similar timeline as yours, been contacted twice by Team 13. Can you plz tell me what kind of information was requested by Team 33 just before grant. Mine is also Team 34 from Brisbane .



FAIS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My application has been finalized. Here are the details:
> 
> *Visa Subclass:* 189 Skilled Independent
> 
> *Skill:* Internal Auditor
> 
> *SkillSelect application date:* 10 Mar 2013
> 
> *Points claimed:* 60 (though I could have claimed more points based on the job experience, but I kept it at 60 as I only supplied one experience to VETASSESS)
> 
> *Received invitation to apply:* 01 Apr 2013
> 
> *Visa Application Date:* 03 May 2013 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> *Residence country when applied: *UAE
> 
> *First contact by case officer (Brisbane Team 33) requesting Form 80, PCC and Medicals:* 11 Jul 2013 *Submitted:* 08 Aug 2013 (I myself wanted to delay the processing that's why didn't supply earlier)
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 28 Aug 2013 *Submitted:* 31 Aug 2013
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 10 Sep 2013 *Submitted:* 11 Sep 2013 :noidea:
> 
> *Request for additional information from Adelaide Team 13:* 04 Apr 2014 *Submitted:* 06 Apr 2014 :confused2:
> 
> *Request for additional information from Brisbane Team 33:* 05 May 2014 *Submitted:* 08 May 2014
> 
> *Visa Grant Letter:* 14 May 2014 :second:
> 
> *Required first entry date (before):* 01 Nov 2014 lane:
> 
> 
> I hope the above information will help other applicants.
> 
> Best regards,


----------



## FAIS

sibostan said:


> Hi, I have the similar timeline as yours, been contacted twice by Team 13. Can you plz tell me what kind of information was requested by Team 33 just before grant. Mine is also Team 34 from Brisbane .


They just asked my confirmation on the details of passports.


----------



## sibostan

Thanx for ur reply. If I'm not asking too much here can you plz what kinda information team 13 asked for? For me it was about my spouse's primary & secondary education details.



FAIS said:


> They just asked my confirmation on the details of passports.


----------



## FAIS

sibostan said:


> Thanx for ur reply. If I'm not asking too much here can you plz what kinda information team 13 asked for? For me it was about my spouse's primary & secondary education details.


Team 13 requested so much information. They requested my bank statement where the salary is credited, visa labels of the countries where I was seconded even for short periods, salary slips, all previous passports etc. When they requested this info, I thought they are repeating the work done by VETASSESS to assess my employment.


----------



## sibostan

Thank you FAIS for the information. 





FAIS said:


> Team 13 requested so much information. They requested my bank statement where the salary is credited, visa labels of the countries where I was seconded even for short periods, salary slips, all previous passports etc. When they requested this info, I thought they are repeating the work done by VETASSESS to assess my employment.


----------



## Hunny1234

Hi sibston

When they asked primary and secondary education details did they request certificates and how can we arrange primary and secondary level certificates?

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello FAIS

All the details which you're telling I provided at the time of application itself.

Will they ask for it again?

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## sibostan

They never specifically asked for scanned copies of certificates. I just provided elaborated details. Although I did ask them if they need copies of certificate, but never got a reply from Team 13. The only thing I receive was the auto generated response.



Hunny1234 said:


> Hi sibston
> 
> When they asked primary and secondary education details did they request certificates and how can we arrange primary and secondary level certificates?
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Hunny1234

Ok thank you sabston

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## cyberkidpk

Since the grant, I was always fascinated with living in Aussie land, however need to do alot of savings before I go as initial costs of settlement and then living without a relevant job is scary (sources : blogs etc)
*POST PR *
After the PR , I am continuously applying on the most popular websites such as seek, indeed etc
What I have been doing is calling up the recruiters as well . Thats one things I appreciate about aussie recruiters, they talk .
It gives a real insight in whats going on their mind instead of getting pre-fabraciated emails usually declining job requests blah blah.

In short, All of them said, i need to be physically there. (knew that but needed to confirm)
*VALIDATION TRIP*
I did my validation trip just last week for a mere 20 hours.
Just explored Perth , stayed in a hotel, took lots of pics and interacted with the general public.
Overall impressed by the attitude of the airport and other officials(police etc) . They are very compassionate.
There is no racsim which I could sense in the short trip. Note that I was the only desi walking in the Perth CBD area 

Bdw , its very really expensive , but would not be so once you are earning there in AUD.
*
DECISION*
\For what I have seen and experienced , I have decided that .....

Its a lot better if you go with your partner, You would definitely need support and comfort of a understanding partner in the big move phase.
So, now applying for my wife sub class 309 ( got married after the PR grant). Dilemma is the USUAL RESIDENT CLAUSE, lets see if I can work around that 

Save atleast 20k to survive initially for 4 to 5 months. Drained all my reserves for PR and then marriage . 

Make the big move with "Burn ships no return"

Wish all of you best of luck


----------



## FAIS

Hunny1234 said:


> Hello FAIS
> 
> All the details which you're telling I provided at the time of application itself.
> 
> Will they ask for it again?
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


I don't think they will ask again. They requested the documents from me as I didn't submit them with my application.


----------



## Santhosh.15

cyberkidpk said:


> Since the grant, I was always fascinated with living in Aussie land, however need to do alot of savings before I go as initial costs of settlement and then living without a relevant job is scary (sources : blogs etc)
> POST PR
> After the PR , I am continuously applying on the most popular websites such as seek, indeed etc
> What I have been doing is calling up the recruiters as well . Thats one things I appreciate about aussie recruiters, they talk .
> It gives a real insight in whats going on their mind instead of getting pre-fabraciated emails usually declining job requests blah blah.
> 
> In short, All of them said, i need to be physically there. (knew that but needed to confirm)
> VALIDATION TRIP
> I did my validation trip just last week for a mere 20 hours.
> Just explored Perth , stayed in a hotel, took lots of pics and interacted with the general public.
> Overall impressed by the attitude of the airport and other officials(police etc) . They are very compassionate.
> There is no racsim which I could sense in the short trip. Note that I was the only desi walking in the Perth CBD area
> 
> Bdw , its very really expensive , but would not be so once you are earning there in AUD.
> 
> DECISION
> \For what I have seen and experienced , I have decided that .....
> 
> Its a lot better if you go with your partner, You would definitely need support and comfort of a understanding partner in the big move phase.
> So, now applying for my wife sub class 309 ( got married after the PR grant). Dilemma is the USUAL RESIDENT CLAUSE, lets see if I can work around that
> 
> Save atleast 20k to survive initially for 4 to 5 months. Drained all my reserves for PR and then marriage .
> 
> Make the big move with "Burn ships no return"
> 
> Wish all of you best of luck


Congrats on Your PR and Even bigger On your Marriage.

Wish you happy Married life and Good luck with your move

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello cyberkidpk

Don't worry your going there on PR not an ordinary visit visa and until you find a job gov il support your family medical schooling and some minimum survival cash. 
Do odd jobs until you find a professional work.

Tc

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## zakinaeem

Gear-up 189-ers for 2012
--------------

Happy to share that I got call for PCC today!

It almost feels like I was the one holding your cases back.. no, really.

I front-loaded my medicals even before my CO was allocated back in 2012, however due to backlog of cases with Health department, my medicals were finalized in April 2013. My CO confirmed that she can extend the medicals for upto 6 months and so my medicals (fortunately) are valid upto Oct 2014.

Just like I did with medicals, I have already submitted my details for PCC yesterday and expect to receive that in about 10 days.

I applied with a kid (was 8 months old back then) and wife. My travel history is almost nil, with the exception of a visit to Dubai for 10 days.

Following is a gist of my timeline for reference.

ACS Result - 5/JUN/2012
IELTS Result - 30/JUN/2012
EOI: 14/JUL/2012
189 Invite: 15/SEP/2012
VISA APP: 21/SEP/2012 (Acknowledged on 28/Sep/2012)
WENT FOR MEDS: 23/OCT/2012
CO Assigned: 24/OCT/2012
External Checks (started): 22/FEB/2013 (as per CO) 
MEDS FINALIZED: 5/APR/2013
Team13 - Missing educational information on Form 80: 10/FEB/2014
Team13 - More info on siblings/contacts: 24/FEB/2014
WENT FOR PCC: 14/MAY/2014
PCC REQUESTED BY CO: 15/MAY/2014


----------



## bhura

zakinaeem said:


> Gear-up 189-ers for 2012
> --------------
> 
> Happy to share that I got call for PCC today!
> 
> It almost feels like I was the one holding your cases back.. no, really.
> 
> I front-loaded my medicals even before my CO was allocated back in 2012, however due to backlog of cases with Health department, my medicals were finalized in April 2013. My CO confirmed that she can extend the medicals for upto 6 months and so my medicals (fortunately) are valid upto Oct 2014.
> 
> Just like I did with medicals, I have already submitted my details for PCC yesterday and expect to receive that in about 10 days.
> 
> I applied with a kid (was 8 months old back then) and wife. My travel history is almost nil, with the exception of a visit to Dubai for 10 days.
> 
> Following is a gist of my timeline for reference.
> 
> ACS Result - 5/JUN/2012
> IELTS Result - 30/JUN/2012
> EOI: 14/JUL/2012
> 189 Invite: 15/SEP/2012
> VISA APP: 21/SEP/2012 (Acknowledged on 28/Sep/2012)
> WENT FOR MEDS: 23/OCT/2012
> CO Assigned: 24/OCT/2012
> External Checks (started): 22/FEB/2013 (as per CO)
> MEDS FINALIZED: 5/APR/2013
> Team13 - Missing educational information on Form 80: 10/FEB/2014
> Team13 - More info on siblings/contacts: 24/FEB/2014
> WENT FOR PCC: 14/MAY/2014
> PCC REQUESTED BY CO: 15/MAY/2014


many congrats and its a big news for all the 2012-189ers.
Good luck for your speedy grant man.
and good luck to all the 189 Pakistani applicants.

Cheers
Bhura


----------



## TV Buff

zakinaeem said:


> Gear-up 189-ers for 2012
> --------------
> 
> Happy to share that I got call for PCC today!
> 
> It almost feels like I was the one holding your cases back.. no, really.
> 
> I front-loaded my medicals even before my CO was allocated back in 2012, however due to backlog of cases with Health department, my medicals were finalized in April 2013. My CO confirmed that she can extend the medicals for upto 6 months and so my medicals (fortunately) are valid upto Oct 2014.
> 
> Just like I did with medicals, I have already submitted my details for PCC yesterday and expect to receive that in about 10 days.
> 
> I applied with a kid (was 8 months old back then) and wife. My travel history is almost nil, with the exception of a visit to Dubai for 10 days.
> 
> Following is a gist of my timeline for reference.
> 
> ACS Result - 5/JUN/2012
> IELTS Result - 30/JUN/2012
> EOI: 14/JUL/2012
> 189 Invite: 15/SEP/2012
> VISA APP: 21/SEP/2012 (Acknowledged on 28/Sep/2012)
> WENT FOR MEDS: 23/OCT/2012
> CO Assigned: 24/OCT/2012
> External Checks (started): 22/FEB/2013 (as per CO)
> MEDS FINALIZED: 5/APR/2013
> Team13 - Missing educational information on Form 80: 10/FEB/2014
> Team13 - More info on siblings/contacts: 24/FEB/2014
> WENT FOR PCC: 14/MAY/2014
> PCC REQUESTED BY CO: 15/MAY/2014


Zaki! Best news ever! Congratulations! Really happy for you. It's almost like I got the call!


----------



## Santhosh.15

zakinaeem said:


> Gear-up 189-ers for 2012
> --------------
> 
> Happy to share that I got call for PCC today!
> 
> It almost feels like I was the one holding your cases back.. no, really.
> 
> I front-loaded my medicals even before my CO was allocated back in 2012, however due to backlog of cases with Health department, my medicals were finalized in April 2013. My CO confirmed that she can extend the medicals for upto 6 months and so my medicals (fortunately) are valid upto Oct 2014.
> 
> Just like I did with medicals, I have already submitted my details for PCC yesterday and expect to receive that in about 10 days.
> 
> I applied with a kid (was 8 months old back then) and wife. My travel history is almost nil, with the exception of a visit to Dubai for 10 days.
> 
> Following is a gist of my timeline for reference.
> 
> ACS Result - 5/JUN/2012
> IELTS Result - 30/JUN/2012
> EOI: 14/JUL/2012
> 189 Invite: 15/SEP/2012
> VISA APP: 21/SEP/2012 (Acknowledged on 28/Sep/2012)
> WENT FOR MEDS: 23/OCT/2012
> CO Assigned: 24/OCT/2012
> External Checks (started): 22/FEB/2013 (as per CO)
> MEDS FINALIZED: 5/APR/2013
> Team13 - Missing educational information on Form 80: 10/FEB/2014
> Team13 - More info on siblings/contacts: 24/FEB/2014
> WENT FOR PCC: 14/MAY/2014
> PCC REQUESTED BY CO: 15/MAY/2014


Zaki

Great news buddy. Congrats Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Naveed539

Many Many congrats Zaki...Just a encouragement for those who applied back in 2012...Wish you a speedy grant and settled life ahead.

Regards,


----------



## Rabee

Hi Friends,

Just want to share with you that I have got the medical and PCC call today.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Rabee said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just want to share with you that I have got the medical and PCC call today.


Rabee....

Congrats. Go ahead and funish it fast. You are closer to grant.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## opfian

zakinaeem said:


> Gear-up 189-ers for 2012 -------------- Happy to share that I got call for PCC today! It almost feels like I was the one holding your cases back.. no, really. I front-loaded my medicals even before my CO was allocated back in 2012, however due to backlog of cases with Health department, my medicals were finalized in April 2013. My CO confirmed that she can extend the medicals for upto 6 months and so my medicals (fortunately) are valid upto Oct 2014. Just like I did with medicals, I have already submitted my details for PCC yesterday and expect to receive that in about 10 days. I applied with a kid (was 8 months old back then) and wife. My travel history is almost nil, with the exception of a visit to Dubai for 10 days. Following is a gist of my timeline for reference. ACS Result - 5/JUN/2012 IELTS Result - 30/JUN/2012 EOI: 14/JUL/2012 189 Invite: 15/SEP/2012 VISA APP: 21/SEP/2012 (Acknowledged on 28/Sep/2012) WENT FOR MEDS: 23/OCT/2012 CO Assigned: 24/OCT/2012 External Checks (started): 22/FEB/2013 (as per CO) MEDS FINALIZED: 5/APR/2013 Team13 - Missing educational information on Form 80: 10/FEB/2014 Team13 - More info on siblings/contacts: 24/FEB/2014 WENT FOR PCC: 14/MAY/2014 PCC REQUESTED BY CO: 15/MAY/2014



Mubaraaakaaaaaan!!!


----------



## opfian

Rabee said:


> Hi Friends, Just want to share with you that I have got the medical and PCC call today.




Wow great!! Congrats


----------



## TV Buff

Rabee said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just want to share with you that I have got the medical and PCC call today.


Congratulations man! Looks like the trick worked!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

WOW WOW WOW JUST WOW Zaki bhai congrats heaps and Rabee to you too............TV Buff now our turn Inshallah.........Thanks for breaking the ice for 2012 Zaki bhai!!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

Waqar Hemani said:


> WOW WOW WOW JUST WOW Zaki bhai congrats heaps and Rabee to you too............TV Buff now our turn Inshallah.........Thanks for breaking the ice for 2012 Zaki bhai!!!


Glad to see many feel Zaki's good news as thier own. Glad to be part of this group.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## shahidyoyo

Rabee said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just want to share with you that I have got the medical and PCC call today.


Congrats.....my co hasn't even replied back as yet...still waiting


----------



## Waqar Hemani

zaki bhai ap ki news ne tou muje yeh song gaa kar dance karne per majboor kar diya............ZAKI BHAI ZAKI ZAKI ZAKI ZAKI ZAKI BHAI (Gandi baat gandi gandi gandi gandi gandi baat) HEHEHE


----------



## zakinaeem

Waqar Hemani said:


> zaki bhai ap ki news ne tou muje yeh song gaa kar dance karne per majboor kar diya............ZAKI BHAI ZAKI ZAKI ZAKI ZAKI ZAKI BHAI (Gandi baat gandi gandi gandi gandi gandi baat) HEHEHE


You're such a drama queen  

Naaaaachooooooo!!!


----------



## shahidyoyo

opfian said:


> shahidyoyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.....my co hasn't even replied back as yet...still waiting[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Wud u plz share ur timeline
> 
> 
> 
> Applied visa.25 sept 2012
> Co allocated.10 nov2012
> Team 13 contacted.21jan2014
> Contacted igis week ago. Got reply tht they donot have my case with them. Told me to contact dibs.told my agent to sent an email...no reply as yet...jus waiting
Click to expand...


----------



## Rabee

Yes indeed  everybody should complain to IGIS that is a must 

How to get the HAP ID for me and the family? the clinic here is insisting I bring the referral letters but i found no link in my web application.. 



TV Buff said:


> Congratulations man! Looks like the trick worked!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

zakinaeem said:


> You're such a drama queen
> 
> Naaaaachooooooo!!!


Say Drama King!!! brother


----------



## Waqarali20005

Rabee said:


> Yes indeed  everybody should complain to IGIS that is a must
> 
> How to get the HAP ID for me and the family? the clinic here is insisting I bring the referral letters but i found no link in my web application..


U should email your co.. he will enable the link for you...


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqarali20005 said:


> U should email your co.. he will enable the link for you...


For more information you can visit the followign page

Arranging a Health Examination

Where do I find my HAP ID?
For paper applications

Your HAP ID will be provided to you by your visa case officer after you have lodged a paper visa application.


----------



## Rabee

Yes I have sent an email now to the CO


----------



## Waqarali20005

Rabee said:


> Yes I have sent an email now to the CO


just a question! your signatures mentions you Cleared MED on 15/06/13, why do you need HAP id now?


----------



## Waqarali20005

*Polio Vaccination - Must for travelling outside Pakistan*

People planing to travel abroad from pakistan are advised to read attached document regarding Polio Vaccination issued by the Government of Pakistan.


----------



## opfian

Waqarali20005 said:


> People planing to travel abroad from pakistan are advised to read attached document regarding Polio Vaccination issued by the Government of Pakistan.



Another failure, showing incompetency at country's top management level


----------



## msaeed

opfian said:


> Another failure, showing incompetency at country's top management level


They all have blue diplomatic passports, it is us the common Pakistani who will again suffer the embarrassment and pain..


----------



## Rabee

Salam Waqqar,

I was asked to do medicals back in April 2013. Now my medicals are expired and they need fresh tests. 
I have now updated my signature





Waqarali20005 said:


> just a question! your signatures mentions you Cleared MED on 15/06/13, why do you need HAP id now?


----------



## Waqarali20005

Rabee said:


> Salam Waqqar,
> 
> I was asked to do medicals back in April 2013. Now my medicals are expired and they need fresh tests.
> I have now updated my signature


thanks for clarification!


----------



## TV Buff

msaeed said:


> They all have blue diplomatic passports, it is us the common Pakistani who will again suffer the embarrassment and pain..


You mean red =p


----------



## ahmed84

The polio situation in Pakistan is incomprehensible. I think the failure is at all levels of the society and especially by the religious institutes.


----------



## BOLT

ahmed84 said:


> The polio situation in Pakistan is incomprehensible. I think the failure is at all levels of the society and especially by the religious institutes.


Yes! this is indeed a complete statement. only government is not to be blamed but religious scholars as well as public is equally responsible.

also, diplomats carry red passports and other government officials carry blue.

Congrats to all getting grants and pcc/medical calls, especially zakinaeem, it was long awaited.


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

Hunny1234 said:


> Hello contracts_engineer
> 
> congrats again, can you now see an update in your requirements online status check?


The work experience section is changed from Requested to MET plus emedical links are working !!!


----------



## mohsin_jawed

Just lodged my first complaint to IGIS, let's see if it brings any good news.


----------



## Santhosh.15

mohsin_jawed said:


> Just lodged my first complaint to IGIS, let's see if it brings any good news.


Good luck mate


----------



## Hunny1234

Suddenly in may there is a rush of medical calls looks they geared up work only after celebrating their Easter

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## asad747

yaar can you guys confirm ... If 2 PCC are required for WiFE . One from husband's address & one from Parent's address... Even if lived in same city??

My Friend has been by asked by his CO to submit PCC from wife's parent address as well. even though he already submitted medical/pcc.

His timeline is as follow;

189 applied : 12 Nov 2012
CO assigned & requested med/pcc : 1 jan 2013
Team 13 requested form 80 again: nov 2013
Med/PCC requested again: March 2014
PCC requested wife's parent address : may 2014


----------



## Hunny1234

Excellent question asad

The same question has been roaming around in my head, must makes sure both are available

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## FAIS

asad747 said:


> yaar can you guys confirm ... If 2 PCC are required for WiFE . One from husband's address & one from Parent's address... Even if lived in same city??
> 
> My Friend has been by asked by his CO to submit PCC from wife's parent address as well. even though he already submitted medical/pcc.
> 
> His timeline is as follow;
> 
> 189 applied : 12 Nov 2012
> CO assigned & requested med/pcc : 1 jan 2013
> Team 13 requested form 80 again: nov 2013
> Med/PCC requested again: March 2014
> PCC requested wife's parent address : may 2014


This happens if you are newly married couple and/ or your in laws live in a different city. It is unusual if they have asked you without the above conditions.


----------



## zakinaeem

FAIS said:


> This happens if you are newly married couple and/ or your in laws live in a different city. It is unusual if they have asked you without the above conditions.


Totally agree - the requirement I believe is for certificate per city, if not for country. The request for PCC for me had this mentioned:

"You must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years, these 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively."


----------



## syeralia

zakinaeem said:


> Totally agree - the requirement I believe is for certificate per city, if not for country. The request for PCC for me had this mentioned:
> 
> "You must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years, these 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively."


Congrates zaki


----------



## Waqar Hemani

AS SALAM WALAIKUM all. Its morning in Australia so good morning everyone. Wish you all good luck for today. May some of us get good news today


----------



## noixe

How are the overall visa grants going for pakistani applicants these days? Any better processing times with the 189 visas? Good luck everyone!


----------



## fadiexpart

zakinaeem said:


> Gear-up 189-ers for 2012
> --------------
> 
> Happy to share that I got call for PCC today!
> 
> It almost feels like I was the one holding your cases back.. no, really.
> 
> I front-loaded my medicals even before my CO was allocated back in 2012, however due to backlog of cases with Health department, my medicals were finalized in April 2013. My CO confirmed that she can extend the medicals for upto 6 months and so my medicals (fortunately) are valid upto Oct 2014.
> 
> Just like I did with medicals, I have already submitted my details for PCC yesterday and expect to receive that in about 10 days.
> 
> I applied with a kid (was 8 months old back then) and wife. My travel history is almost nil, with the exception of a visit to Dubai for 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following is a gist of my timeline for reference.
> 
> ACS Result - 5/JUN/2012
> IELTS Result - 30/JUN/2012
> EOI: 14/JUL/2012
> 189 Invite: 15/SEP/2012
> VISA APP: 21/SEP/2012 (Acknowledged on 28/Sep/2012)
> WENT FOR MEDS: 23/OCT/2012
> CO Assigned: 24/OCT/2012
> External Checks (started): 22/FEB/2013 (as per CO)
> MEDS FINALIZED: 5/APR/2013
> Team13 - Missing educational information on Form 80: 10/FEB/2014
> Team13 - More info on siblings/contacts: 24/FEB/2014
> WENT FOR PCC: 14/MAY/2014
> PCC REQUESTED BY CO: 15/MAY/2014





cheers


----------



## shahidyoyo

Emailed co for enquiry with the igis response. Still got the standard reply
The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.

We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.

You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required.

Regards
So basically it does not matter in some cases wat ever igis says..it's upto the co if he was to move the case further....so still wait for unlimited time basically


----------



## msaeed

Is there a way to contact MOC and inquire about the status of the Medicals as CO is not replying to my emails and my medicals were referred to MOC on 1st of May, is there any phone number to call.


----------



## nazarwaheed

asad747 said:


> yaar can you guys confirm ... If 2 PCC are required for WiFE . One from husband's address & one from Parent's address... Even if lived in same city??
> 
> My Friend has been by asked by his CO to submit PCC from wife's parent address as well. even though he already submitted medical/pcc.
> 
> His timeline is as follow;
> 
> 189 applied : 12 Nov 2012
> CO assigned & requested med/pcc : 1 jan 2013
> Team 13 requested form 80 again: nov 2013
> Med/PCC requested again: March 2014
> PCC requested wife's parent address : may 2014


There is no right or wrong if the CO asks for something one has to provide it.
After all CO is always right


----------



## fzaheer

*igis response*

So i lodged a complaint with IGIS saying my case is over 23 months old. I got the reply in one day saying there is no unreasonable delay in my case. and to contact them again after 6 months.

Now the question to all seniors is, 
is that good or bad
can i ask them anything else at this point
anything else i can do from my side

Thanks


----------



## Santhosh.15

fzaheer said:


> So i lodged a complaint with IGIS saying my case is over 23 months old. I got the reply in one day saying there is no unreasonable delay in my case. and to contact them again after 6 months.
> 
> Now the question to all seniors is,
> is that good or bad
> can i ask them anything else at this point
> anything else i can do from my side
> 
> Thanks


Another member recieved similar email a while back but still recieved grant in about 6 weeks post this kind of email.

You are close to grant my friend. Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## fzaheer

Santhosh.15 said:


> Another member recieved similar email a while back but still recieved grant in about 6 weeks post this kind of email.
> 
> You are close to grant my friend. Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


Your reply has made my day  . Wish you all the best as well.


----------



## Santhosh.15

fzaheer said:


> Your reply has made my day  . Wish you all the best as well.


Thanks mate. See you around.

Cheers

Santhosj


----------



## opfian

Yesterday I logged my second complaint with IGIS and got reply within one day.

As per IGIS, every thing is going fine. Moreover, if nothing is received by Nov 2014 I may complaint them again :/


----------



## HaiderKhan

opfian said:


> Yesterday I logged my second complaint with IGIS and got reply within one day.
> 
> As per IGIS, every thing is going fine. Moreover, if nothing is received by Nov 2014 I may complaint them again :/


In your first IGIS complaint, did they give you any similar deadline and in case so then is there any difference between the two.

Besides you may even get your e-mail tomorow.


----------



## Santhosh.15

opfian said:


> Yesterday I logged my second complaint with IGIS and got reply within one day.
> 
> As per IGIS, every thing is going fine. Moreover, if nothing is received by Nov 2014 I may complaint them again :/


Mate

You can ecpect grant anytime. I am really sure it will be much much before November

Santhosh


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello opfian

Base on my timelines what do you suggest me about FL of med and PCC.
You saw contracts engineer also for med PCC request yesterday and he applied just a few days before me

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## opfian

Hunny1234 said:


> Hello opfian
> 
> Base on my timelines what do you suggest me about FL of med and PCC.
> You saw contracts engineer also for med PCC request yesterday and he applied just a few days before me
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


your medical link is still active? In my case i get an error.


----------



## Hunny1234

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## itstudent1985

*189 Grant*

Salam,

Another 189 Pakistani grant.
One of my friend has got his 189 grant yesterday

Code:26313
Visa Date: 22 December 2012
CO: 26 Feb 2013
Medical and PCC call :26 March 2014
Medical Finished : 8th April 2014
Grant(t-33) : 15th May 2014

Thanks/Regards,


----------



## Santhosh.15

itstudent1985 said:


> Salam,
> 
> Another 189 Pakistani grant.
> One of my friend has got his 189 grant yesterday
> 
> Code:26313
> Visa Date: 22 December 2012
> CO: 26 Feb 2013
> Medical and PCC call :26 March 2014
> Medical Finished : 8th April 2014
> Grant(t-33) : 15th May 2014
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


Great news. Convey my best wishes


----------



## Hunny1234

Ok thank you

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## mirza_755

itstudent1985 said:


> Salam,
> 
> Another 189 Pakistani grant.
> One of my friend has got his 189 grant yesterday
> 
> Code:26313
> Visa Date: 22 December 2012
> CO: 26 Feb 2013
> Medical and PCC call :26 March 2014
> Medical Finished : 8th April 2014
> Grant(t-33) : 15th May 2014
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


Congrats Brother


----------



## Waqar Hemani

opfian said:


> your medical link is still active? In my case i get an error.


mine was giving error as well but u can request hap id from CO in writing. Once they will provide u hap id link will be active and then u can fill information to get referral letter and book appointment. This is what I did.


----------



## Appleaday

Hello everyone,

couple of days back i emailed the CO to ask about the status of my application. Today I got an email from CO that security check is in progress and that I should arrange my medical and PCC ? seeing the timelines can anyone please advise if i should go ahead with the medical or tell CO that I will do it once the security check is finalized. ?


----------



## opfian

Appleaday said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> couple of days back i emailed the CO to ask about the status of my application. Today I got an email from CO that security check is in progress and that I should arrange my medical and PCC ? seeing the timelines can anyone please advise if i should go ahead with the medical or tell CO that I will do it once the security check is finalized. ?




Do as your CO advised


----------



## TV Buff

opfian said:


> My CO refused to share HAP id saying, nothing is required frim ur side at the moment


That's sad. My CO gave me a HAP ID straight away


----------



## Santhosh.15

TV Buff said:


> That's sad. My CO gave me a HAP ID straight away


Quite cool


----------



## Appleaday

opfian said:


> Do as your CO advised


thanx man, one more question ?I have changed addresses but in the same city, I have to get only one PCC from Police station near to my current address, right ?


----------



## opfian

Appleaday said:


> thanx man, one more question ?I have changed addresses but in the same city, I have to get only one PCC from Police station near to my current address, right ?


Get pcc for ur current location.


----------



## Usmann_

Appleaday said:


> thanx man, one more question ?I have changed addresses but in the same city, I have to get only one PCC from Police station near to my current address, right ?


If u change countries and lived anywhr more then 5-6 months.. Then u need to give your PCC for all separate countries.. 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## msaeed

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one solve following issue of mine please.
> 
> If I show my wife as non-immigrant dependent while submitting the EOI and then after paying my own fee, I add her as an immigrant-applicant later on then will it effect my process?
> 
> Actual issue, is that, credit-card's limit is not increasing and I can't pay the whole amount in one go.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.
> I know I am not the only one, many other Pakistani fellaz must be in the same situation, so plz guide broz


No issues you can do that, when you decide to add your wife in your visa application you have to send an email to CO and request for it, in return CO will send FORM 1022, 1436 and credit card proforma for fee deduction, you can not pay fee online for your wife if you are adding her after visa lodgement as this will be debited by DIBP once you send them the filled credit card pro forma, you can add any non migrating dependent in your application till the grant..


----------



## fzaheer

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one solve following issue of mine please.
> 
> If I show my wife as non-immigrant dependent while submitting the EOI and then after paying my own fee, I add her as an immigrant-applicant later on then will it effect my process?
> 
> Actual issue, is that, credit-card's limit is not increasing and I can't pay the whole amount in one go.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.
> I know I am not the only one, many other Pakistani fellaz must be in the same situation, so plz guide broz


Hi Big_Hunter,

In UAE, what we do in such case is to load the additional amount on the credit card and then you can make the whole payment in one go. Please check with your bank, they must be aware of this can be done.

Rgds


----------



## FAIS

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Thanks for the reply Zaheer!
> But in my case, I have checked, bank is not allowing this
> 
> So, only option is to go apply alone first, and when the CO is assigned, add wife in and pay again for her.
> 
> it will be ok, I guess



Do you have the option to buy a prepaid visa/ master card?


----------



## Hiki

*Help required*

Hi ... Seniors need some suggestion ... 2 days back i lodged compliant with IGIS ... Today i checked my status so in that it was written that medical is expired and further medical is required but co will decide whether medical is needed for this applicant or not ... But after some time when i again checked it the status was again changed that no medical is required ... So what does this mean now ? Any idea ?


----------



## msaeed

Hiki said:


> Hi ... Seniors need some suggestion ... 2 days back i lodged compliant with IGIS ... Today i checked my status so in that it was written that medical is expired and further medical is required but co will decide whether medical is needed for this applicant or not ... But after some time when i again checked it the status was again changed that no medical is required ... So what does this mean now ? Any idea ?


You front loaded the meds or CO asked for it..CO can extend the meds for further six months..


----------



## Hiki

I did meds on co request


----------



## Hunny1234

Guys if my med links are not working then should I front load medical?
Does it Matter that my agent needs to handle my med or can I do it directly ?

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## showib49

opfian said:


> your medical link is still active? In my case i get an error.


Hi Bro,

Can you please share about your team and CO initials?


----------



## Hiki

Hi ... Seniors need some suggestion ... 2 days back i lodged compliant with IGIS ... Today i checked my status so in that it was written that medical is expired and further medical is required but co will decide whether medical is needed for this applicant or not ... But after some time when i again checked it the status was again changed that no medical is required ... So what does this mean now ? Any idea ?


----------



## RazaF

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Hi FAIS!,
> 
> We can have prepaid cards in Pakistan but again, they have a limit of 100,000 PKR per day, hence, not an option.
> 
> Thank you for your reply


Brother,

Unfortunately, in Pakistan, you dont have such high limits to pay visa fee via CC online. However, one of the banks like Standard Chartered do this. but the process is very cumbersome and chances of success are not so encouraging. The easiest solution is to pay using any of your friend or releative's CC living aborad and then returning back the money via remittance mode.


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello guys

When I check my e medical links i reach e medical link but its written can't proceed at this Time try later.
I'm intending for front load of medical

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Hunny1234

Also on ecom.immi.gov.au - the online visa status portal (document checklist ) I can see form80 is shown required against my secondary applicant spouse profile but against my profile there isn't even any link for form80, why is that?

This is right from the day CO was assigned whereas form80 details have been shared two times already

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## opfian

Hunny1234 said:


> Also on ecom.immi.gov.au - the online visa status portal (document checklist ) I can see form80 is shown required against my secondary applicant spouse profile but against my profile there isn't even any link for form80, why is that? This is right from the day CO was assigned whereas form80 details have been shared two times already 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(



Dude, why r u tiring yourself? Stop overloading your nerves with so many questions.

Keep calm & continue doing whatever you were doing.


----------



## Hunny1234

*hunny*



opfian said:


> Dude, why r u tiring yourself? Stop overloading your nerves with so many questions.
> 
> Keep calm & continue doing whatever you were doing.


Hmmmm! understandable :ranger:


----------



## Hiki

Will someone reply to my query?


----------



## samy25

hey All,

How to get PCC in Islamabad. Do u have it from G-11 commissioner office or some where else?
n how much time n money it takes?


----------



## Waqarali20005

samy25 said:


> hey All,
> 
> How to get PCC in Islamabad. Do u have it from G-11 commissioner office or some where else?
> n how much time n money it takes?


I think its from F-8 - S>P office


----------



## opfian

Waqarali20005 said:


> I think its from F-8 - S>P office


F8 one is traffic SSP office.


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> hey All, How to get PCC in Islamabad. Do u have it from G-11 commissioner office or some where else? n how much time n money it takes?


You need to approach your local police station. I think you nearest PS is in F-10/2 next to IMCG.


----------



## opfian

opfian said:


> F8 one is traffic SSP office.


Correction

F8 green belt is traffic police office whereas there is one next to kacheri as well. I think those guys can be helpful.


----------



## TV Buff

Hiki said:


> Hi ... Seniors need some suggestion ... 2 days back i lodged compliant with IGIS ... Today i checked my status so in that it was written that medical is expired and further medical is required but co will decide whether medical is needed for this applicant or not ... But after some time when i again checked it the status was again changed that no medical is required ... So what does this mean now ? Any idea ?


No one can say for sure. The statuses keep changing from time to time. The only person who can give you the correct answer is your CO. Your medicals are at your CO's discretion always, no matter what the status says.


----------



## Waqarali20005

opfian said:


> Correction
> 
> F8 green belt is traffic police office whereas there is one next to kacheri as well. I think those guys can be helpful.


i checked the online performa given by Islamabad police which states that the Clearance certificate is to be signed by SP and physical presence is mandatory. @opfian: Are you from Islamabad?? may be we can exchange numbers and discuss regarding our applications if its ok with you?


----------



## opfian

Waqarali20005 said:


> i checked the online performa given by Islamabad police which states that the Clearance certificate is to be signed by SP and physical presence is mandatory. @opfian: Are you from Islamabad?? may be we can exchange numbers and discuss regarding our applications if its ok with you?


 I m from isb but currently stationed in UAE. I m using same id in skype.


----------



## samy25

what will be education points for :
AQF Associate Degree + AQF Diploma.

10 or 15 for both?


----------



## opfian

Waqarali20005 said:


> i also have same ID on skype i.e. waqarali20005, just added you...



Ok added


----------



## Australia1

samy25 said:


> what will be education points for :
> AQF Associate Degree + AQF Diploma.
> 
> 10 or 15 for both?


You can only use one qualification to claim points. You are likely to get 10 points.


----------



## alamin104

Hiki said:


> Hi ... Seniors need some suggestion ... 2 days back i lodged compliant with IGIS ... Today i checked my status so in that it was written that medical is expired and further medical is required but co will decide whether medical is needed for this applicant or not ... But after some time when i again checked it the status was again changed that no medical is required ... So what does this mean now ? Any idea ?


Probably a system glitch. U should not put emphasis on the online system rather focus on the mails with CO because most often CO does not update the system. As in my case, some docs are showing still in "requested" state whereas I submitted those a year ago.


----------



## Wardaji

Called case Officer medicals and pcc cleared but no visa till July as financial year ending 
 309 takes 12 months 
Is this common?


----------



## aussimmi

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to ask a quick question..... our health examinations were completed and uploaded today. I can see in the ehealth website that the status against each applicant says "completed". The ehealth link on the online application has also disappeared. Does this mean that medicals are finalized??? those of you who have completed their meds, can you please let me know what was your experience, especially when the meds got referred.

The PCC has also been uploaded just a while back.


----------



## aussimmi

Wardaji said:


> Called case Officer medicals and pcc cleared but no visa till July as financial year ending
> 309 takes 12 months
> Is this common?


what is your visa subclass??


----------



## jassmine

Asalamoalaikum,

Hope everyone is doing fine.

Today i got an email from a CO asking me for PCC before the period of my marriage. I have already submitted my PCC but it is from the date of my marriage.

I heard they asked for 2 PCC when the city u lived in before marriage is different but that's not true in my case.

Should i email her and clarify or should i make another PCC....(its so hassle and was bad experience before  )

It is also irritating to get replies from different CO now all the time 

Has anyone faced such issue? Any suggestion seniors?

Thanks


----------



## asad747

jassmine said:


> Asalamoalaikum,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine.
> 
> Today i got an email from a CO asking me for PCC before the period of my marriage. I have already submitted my PCC but it is from the date of my marriage.
> 
> I heard they asked for 2 PCC when the city u lived in before marriage is different but that's not true in my case.
> 
> Should i email her and clarify or should i make another PCC....(its so hassle and was bad experience before  )
> 
> It is also irritating to get replies from different CO now all the time
> 
> Has anyone faced such issue? Any suggestion seniors?
> 
> Thanks



My Friend has exactly the same scenario... He has been asked to provide PCC from address before marriage .. although its same city.

He is going to get PCC from older address. I think you should also do the same... Emailing COs will result in delay only. As i think these are new COs who will go by their checklists only. They saw different residence addresses in form 80 so they will need PCC from all those addresses.


----------



## opfian

jassmine said:


> Asalamoalaikum, Hope everyone is doing fine. Today i got an email from a CO asking me for PCC before the period of my marriage. I have already submitted my PCC but it is from the date of my marriage. I heard they asked for 2 PCC when the city u lived in before marriage is different but that's not true in my case. Should i email her and clarify or should i make another PCC....(its so hassle and was bad experience before  ) It is also irritating to get replies from different CO now all the time  Has anyone faced such issue? Any suggestion seniors? Thanks



Walaikum salam

Why r u having pcc from day of you marriage? Were u relocated to a different place after marriage? 

I think you should be giving inly one PCC from one country, as they are issued after checking record at national level.

Cud u plz share ur timeline.


----------



## asad747

opfian said:


> Walaikum salam
> 
> Why r u having pcc from day of you marriage? Were u relocated to a different place after marriage?
> 
> I think you should be giving inly one PCC from one country, as they are issued after checking record at national level.
> 
> Cud u plz share ur timeline.



Yaar for a girl of course its a different address after marriage. After marraige she will live at her husband's place. So when Form80 will be filled for a wife.. She will have to mention 2 different addresses. & i suppose thats what these CO sees and request PCC accordingly.


----------



## Wardaji

aussimmi said:


> what is your visa subclass??


309 partner migration applied last year April 2013
Did medicals on 17th April 2014 

Now no visa till July because financial year has ended


----------



## opfian

asad747 said:


> Yaar for a girl of course its a different address after marriage. After marraige she will live at her husband's place. So when Form80 will be filled for a wife.. She will have to mention 2 different addresses. & i suppose thats what these CO sees and request PCC accordingly.



Strange!! Never heard of it before


----------



## samy25

now this raise a whole new series of questions. we were about to plan out that how to get our pcc in minimum time. n now i see that if in same city we changed three homes as tenant then do u think we require three pcc?? 

i dont think so but please guide me or any new to PCC.


----------



## opfian

Wardaji said:


> 309 partner migration applied last year April 2013 Did medicals on 17th April 2014 Now no visa till July because financial year has ended


Partner visas have limited quota and usually it gets consumed quickly. You have to wait till july 1.


----------



## aussimmi

Hi All,

I wrote to my CO and sent the PCC. Also asked her to check the Med status since it was uploaded by IOM yesterday. Got the following response:

"I can see that medicals for you and all family members are currently being processed. As soon as I have an outcome I will be intouch. You are more than welcome to drop me a line the week after next if you have not heard from me."

The wait is now in the final stage i guess...... anxiety at its high at the moment.....


----------



## Wardaji

opfian said:


> Partner visas have limited quota and usually it gets consumed quickly. You have to wait till july 1.


Great now wait another 2 months  to travel


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> now this raise a whole new series of questions. we were about to plan out that how to get our pcc in minimum time. n now i see that if in same city we changed three homes as tenant then do u think we require three pcc?? i dont think so but please guide me or any new to PCC.


Dude its not like this ... Not for city atleast. DIBP requires Pakistani PCC to be signed by SSP. So how many SSPs are there in a single city?


----------



## blacknight_81

jassmine said:


> Asalamoalaikum,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine.
> 
> Today i got an email from a CO asking me for PCC before the period of my marriage. I have already submitted my PCC but it is from the date of my marriage.
> 
> I heard they asked for 2 PCC when the city u lived in before marriage is different but that's not true in my case.
> 
> Should i email her and clarify or should i make another PCC....(its so hassle and was bad experience before  )
> 
> It is also irritating to get replies from different CO now all the time
> 
> Has anyone faced such issue? Any suggestion seniors?
> 
> Thanks



Wa alaikum salam, 

You made a mistake while getting your first PCC. Clearance certificate should cover all the addresses you have lived in last 10 years, either it be from same city, same country or even different countries! It is logical for them to ask for pcc for the address you have lived prior to your marriage since in your pcc they must have mentioned the duration of the your stay at your current address.

You should get a new pcc, mentioning both (or more) address you have lived at in last 10 years for at least 12 months. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Wardaji

People who applied after us got it so who said quota is finished must be luck


----------



## jassmine

opfian said:


> Strange!! Never heard of it before



These Co's are 'Lakeer ka faqeer' actually


----------



## shiraz

No it doesn't. When you apply for PCC they ask you for all your addresses what you live in last 10 years.

The PCC issued contains list of all addresses with dates so its a single PCC.

Atleast this is how it is for Lahore region.

-shiraz



samy25 said:


> now this raise a whole new series of questions. we were about to plan out that how to get our pcc in minimum time. n now i see that if in same city we changed three homes as tenant then do u think we require three pcc??
> 
> i dont think so but please guide me or any new to PCC.


----------



## asad747

shiraz said:


> No it doesn't. When you apply for PCC they ask you for all your addresses what you live in last 10 years.
> 
> The PCC issued contains list of all addresses with dates so its a single PCC.
> 
> Atleast this is how it is for Lahore region.
> 
> -shiraz



Can anyone share the the PCC having 2 addresses?? This is what PCC of KHI looks like (see attachment)... doesn't seem like it can accommodate mulltiple addresses??


----------



## tevta

*Job market in Australia*

Hello members

I have arrived in Australia about 3 months ago. The job situation here seems very flat particularly for engineers. We get to see hundreds of jobs on websites but in reality there aint much here as most of the jobs posted are ghost or fake and only meant for collection of statistical data. However in IT sector there are some jobs available but they require a very specific and high skill set. For all those who are doing good jobs, I would suggest to take a month off from your job and make a visit to Australia. Analyse the situation and then take any decisiin. Never take ant decision in a hurry particularly regarding to quitting your jobs.

Regards


----------



## blacknight_81

tevta said:


> Hello members
> 
> I have arrived in Australia about 3 months ago. The job situation here seems very flat particularly for engineers. We get to see hundreds of jobs on websites but in reality there aint much here as most of the jobs posted are ghost or fake and only meant for collection of statistical data. However in IT sector there are some jobs available but they require a very specific and high skill set. For all those who are doing good jobs, I would suggest to take a month off from your job and make a visit to Australia. Analyse the situation and then take any decisiin. Never take ant decision in a hurry particularly regarding to quitting your jobs.
> 
> Regards


What is your field?


----------



## blacknight_81

asad747 said:


> Can anyone share the the PCC having 2 addresses?? This is what PCC of KHI looks like (see attachment)... doesn't seem like it can accommodate mulltiple addresses??


Even if you believe it cannot accomodate, it still does show the duration of the period you have lived at that particular address. CO will naturally be curious about the addresses you have lived at prior to the mentioned address (if they fall under 10 years time AND if you have declared them in your application). 

So for you, you can check with the KHI police department if they issue PCC with two (or more) address, or you simply get more than one PCC.

For Lahore, PCC can definitely accomodate more than one address. I have attached a sample letter with this post.


----------



## showib49

*IGIS Complaint*

I complaint to OIGIS and got a standard reply. It means security checks are still in process.

*"
I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.

This office is the Office of the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security (OIGIS) and we do not process visa applications or make security assessments. We do, however, oversee the agency that conducts security assessments if one is required as part of the application process.

The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. We contact ASIO for information about visa applications to check ASIO’s handling of any security assessment associated with the application. 

We are able to check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) can do this.

I have now conducted an inquiry into this case and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.

Please note that, in the experience of this office, the timeframes provided on the DIBP website for the processing of visa applications are a general guide only. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by November 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.

On behalf of
The Office of the Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security
"*


----------



## opfian

showib49 said:


> I complaint to OIGIS and got a standard reply. It means security checks are still in process. " I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application. This office is the Office of the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security (OIGIS) and we do not process visa applications or make security assessments. We do, however, oversee the agency that conducts security assessments if one is required as part of the application process. The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. We contact ASIO for information about visa applications to check ASIO&#146;s handling of any security assessment associated with the application. We are able to check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) can do this. I have now conducted an inquiry into this case and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage. Please note that, in the experience of this office, the timeframes provided on the DIBP website for the processing of visa applications are a general guide only. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by November 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry. On behalf of The Office of the Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security "


I rcvd the same :/


----------



## showib49

opfian said:


> I rcvd the same :/


Your team and CO?


----------



## opfian

showib49 said:


> Your team and CO?


4 bg


----------



## opfian

opfian said:


> 4 bg


mb i mean


----------



## showib49

opfian said:


> mb i mean


we have same team with different CO


----------



## drweb

*Immi grant notification*

Dear All,

This is to inform you that yesterday *Mon, May 19, 2014 at 11:22 AM *by the *GRACE OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH*, i have received my GOLDEN EMAIL. with landing period date : 1*5/Jan/2014*. you all can find my timeline in my signature.

I am really thankful to all forum members. and SPECIALLY MY FRIEND MSVAYANI SHAHID VAYANI.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL 189's as well.


----------



## zakinaeem

drweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you that yesterday *Mon, May 19, 2014 at 11:22 AM *by the *GRACE OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH*, i have received my GOLDEN EMAIL. with landing period date : 1*5/Jan/2014*. you all can find my timeline in my signature.
> 
> I am really thankful to all forum members. and SPECIALLY MY FRIEND MSVAYANI SHAHID VAYANI.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL 189's as well.


Congrats yo!


----------



## Usmann_

drweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you that yesterday Mon, May 19, 2014 at 11:22 AM by the GRACE OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH, i have received my GOLDEN EMAIL. with landing period date : 15/Jan/2014. you all can find my timeline in my signature.
> 
> I am really thankful to all forum members. and SPECIALLY MY FRIEND MSVAYANI SHAHID VAYANI.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL 189's as well.


congrats... 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## Rabee

Hi Friends, this is what happened with me today,,,I went for medical testing and got high blood pressure for some reason I don't get. the lowest measurement was 140/90 after they made me lay down for some 10 minutes. Some results were around 160/110 !!!!

Other thing is the urine analysis, got high blood % and now waiting for microscopy results. it appears my meds will be referred again to MOC like what happened in last year's testing.

I also discovered that my 8 years daughter needs spectacles ...


You can now imagine how I feel


----------



## mirza_755

drweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you that yesterday *Mon, May 19, 2014 at 11:22 AM *by the *GRACE OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH*, i have received my GOLDEN EMAIL. with landing period date : 1*5/Jan/2014*. you all can find my timeline in my signature.
> 
> I am really thankful to all forum members. and SPECIALLY MY FRIEND MSVAYANI SHAHID VAYANI.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL 189's as well.


Congrats brother


----------



## Usmann_

Rabee said:


> Hi Friends, this is what happened with me today,,,I went for medical testing and got high blood pressure for some reason I don't get. the lowest measurement was 140/90 after they made me lay down for some 10 minutes. Some results were around 160/110 !!!!
> 
> Other thing is the urine analysis, got high blood % and now waiting for microscopy results. it appears my meds will be referred again to MOC like what happened in last year's testing.
> 
> I also discovered that my 8 years daughter needs spectacles ...
> 
> You can now imagine how I feel


may Allah help and bless ya.. and ur Angel Ameen but dun worry they give -tive med. results for high risk viruses and diseases... rest get doc and eat healthy ... ban all chestrol and oily stuff on urself.

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Rabee said:


> Hi Friends, this is what happened with me today,,,I went for medical testing and got high blood pressure for some reason I don't get. the lowest measurement was 140/90 after they made me lay down for some 10 minutes. Some results were around 160/110 !!!!
> 
> Other thing is the urine analysis, got high blood % and now waiting for microscopy results. it appears my meds will be referred again to MOC like what happened in last year's testing.
> 
> I also discovered that my 8 years daughter needs spectacles ...
> 
> 
> You can now imagine how I feel



140/90 is borderline HIGH but it should not trigger a referral to MOC because a 140/90 reading is not dangerous, it's just the highest allowable point at which your body doesnt need meds for it

but 160/110 is really high. Are you on any blood pressure meds? If not, get your BP checked again today and tomorrow and only then go for meds. You need at least a few consistently high readings before taking up meds for it. Dont worry. 

were you stressed at the time of your medical examination? cut down on salt and fats, drink lots of water.


----------



## Naveed539

Hi Rabee,

I can understand how does it feel like...High blood pressure in young person results from:::
1. Inherited traits from either parent
2. Aggressive nature and anxiety
3. A Serious medical issue such as Kidney or Thyroid issues

But i anticipate that you have some level of anxiety which has triggered your adrenal glands to secrete too much adrenaline in your blood, which ultimately has risen your BP...But its always wise enough to get it checked for any underlying medical condition if any...

Best of luck for your health and Visa grant...

God may keep you healthy as Health is Wealth.

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## Rabee

Thank you friends and congrats Abbas
I will have to check it with the doctor later. Maybe this visa is the cause of all my diseases


----------



## Waqarali20005

drweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you that yesterday *Mon, May 19, 2014 at 11:22 AM *by the *GRACE OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH*, i have received my GOLDEN EMAIL. with landing period date : 1*5/Jan/2014*. you all can find my timeline in my signature.
> 
> I am really thankful to all forum members. and SPECIALLY MY FRIEND MSVAYANI SHAHID VAYANI.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL 189's as well.


Congrats!!


----------



## Usmann_

Rabee said:


> Thank you friends and congrats Abbas
> I will have to check it with the doctor later. Maybe this visa is the cause of all my diseases


insha'Allah dun worry.. keep ur choice in Allah's choice.. he will never let ya down..  rest assure that if Allah had not willed ... he wont let ya 2 medicals.. insha'Allah he wills ur visa 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## showib49

drweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you that yesterday *Mon, May 19, 2014 at 11:22 AM *by the *GRACE OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH*, i have received my GOLDEN EMAIL. with landing period date : 1*5/Jan/2014*. you all can find my timeline in my signature.
> 
> I am really thankful to all forum members. and SPECIALLY MY FRIEND MSVAYANI SHAHID VAYANI.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL 189's as well.



Congrats Bro. Have safe journey man


----------



## zakinaeem

*189 VISA GRANTED!*

Happy to announce that I have been granted visa early morning today 7:17AM, very next day of PCC submission. [Entry date 05/OCT/2014]

Its been one hell of a ride but paid off in full. You all have been brilliant and extremely helpful, and I wouldn't be wrong in saying that you've all taught me something in a way or the other. 

I wish us all speedy grants and a bright future ahead. More soon.


----------



## mirza_755

zakinaeem said:


> *189 VISA GRANTED!*
> 
> Happy to announce that I have been granted visa early morning today 7:17AM, very next day of PCC submission. [Entry date 05/OCT/2014]
> 
> Its been one hell of a ride but paid off in full. You all have been brilliant and extremely helpful, and I wouldn't be wrong in saying that you've all taught me something in a way or the other.
> 
> I wish us all speedy grants and a bright future ahead. More soon.


Congrats. Best of luck in new life in Australia


----------



## fadiexpart

drweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you that yesterday *Mon, May 19, 2014 at 11:22 AM *by the *GRACE OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH*, i have received my GOLDEN EMAIL. with landing period date : 1*5/Jan/2014*. you all can find my timeline in my signature.
> 
> I am really thankful to all forum members. and SPECIALLY MY FRIEND MSVAYANI SHAHID VAYANI.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL 189's as well.


wonderful news bro ....wish you the best for you future... cheers
May Allah bless you... amen


----------



## opfian

zakinaeem said:


> 189 VISA GRANTED! Happy to announce that I have been granted visa early morning today 7:17AM, very next day of PCC submission. [Entry date 05/OCT/2014] Its been one hell of a ride but paid off in full. You all have been brilliant and extremely helpful, and I wouldn't be wrong in saying that you've all taught me something in a way or the other. I wish us all speedy grants and a bright future ahead. More soon.



Congratulation!!! 

Mashallah finally u hav it in ur hand.


----------



## asad747

zakinaeem said:


> *189 VISA GRANTED!*
> 
> Happy to announce that I have been granted visa early morning today 7:17AM, very next day of PCC submission. [Entry date 05/OCT/2014]
> 
> Its been one hell of a ride but paid off in full. You all have been brilliant and extremely helpful, and I wouldn't be wrong in saying that you've all taught me something in a way or the other.
> 
> I wish us all speedy grants and a bright future ahead. More soon.



Thats great News. Masha Allah... Many Congrats Zaki .... All 189ers were keeping your timeline as a Reference.... So i am very hopeful that 189s will come more frequently now


----------



## opfian

asad747 said:


> Thats great News. Masha Allah... Many Congrats Zaki .... All 189ers were keeping your timeline as a Reference.... So i am very hopeful that 189s will come more frequently now



Means he was the one holding us  .. jk


----------



## RazaF

zakinaeem said:


> *189 VISA GRANTED!*
> 
> Happy to announce that I have been granted visa early morning today 7:17AM, very next day of PCC submission. [Entry date 05/OCT/2014]
> 
> Its been one hell of a ride but paid off in full. You all have been brilliant and extremely helpful, and I wouldn't be wrong in saying that you've all taught me something in a way or the other.
> 
> I wish us all speedy grants and a bright future ahead. More soon.


Congratulations and Best of Luck


----------



## fadiexpart

zakinaeem said:


> *189 VISA GRANTED!*
> 
> Happy to announce that I have been granted visa early morning today 7:17AM, very next day of PCC submission. [Entry date 05/OCT/2014]
> 
> Its been one hell of a ride but paid off in full. You all have been brilliant and extremely helpful, and I wouldn't be wrong in saying that you've all taught me something in a way or the other.
> 
> I wish us all speedy grants and a bright future ahead. More soon.



WOW WOW WOW

so happy for you zaki bro ...

Blessings all the way in sha Allah.


----------



## Waqarali20005

zakinaeem said:


> *189 VISA GRANTED!*
> 
> Happy to announce that I have been granted visa early morning today 7:17AM, very next day of PCC submission. [Entry date 05/OCT/2014]
> 
> Its been one hell of a ride but paid off in full. You all have been brilliant and extremely helpful, and I wouldn't be wrong in saying that you've all taught me something in a way or the other.
> 
> I wish us all speedy grants and a bright future ahead. More soon.


CONGRATS!! a big wowwwwwwwww for you. May Allah bless you ll the way.... Have a blessed life ahead in Aussie land... hopefully you will watch cricket world cup next year there....


----------



## aussimmi

great to see grants coming in at a regular frequency now. Has someone updated the sheet??


----------



## Hiki

Ohhhh wow wow !!! Many many congratulations !! Where is our treat now  visa grants for people like you increase our motivation n brings us expectations ... Once again congratulations


----------



## Hiki

zakinaeem said:


> *189 VISA GRANTED!*
> 
> Happy to announce that I have been granted visa early morning today 7:17AM, very next day of PCC submission. [Entry date 05/OCT/2014]
> 
> Its been one hell of a ride but paid off in full. You all have been brilliant and extremely helpful, and I wouldn't be wrong in saying that you've all taught me something in a way or the other.
> 
> I wish us all speedy grants and a bright future ahead. More soon.


Ohhhh wow wow !!! Many many congratulations !! Where is our treat now  visa grants for people like you increase our motivation n brings us expectations ... Once again congratulations


----------



## bhura

zakinaeem said:


> *189 VISA GRANTED!*
> 
> Happy to announce that I have been granted visa early morning today 7:17AM, very next day of PCC submission. [Entry date 05/OCT/2014]
> 
> Its been one hell of a ride but paid off in full. You all have been brilliant and extremely helpful, and I wouldn't be wrong in saying that you've all taught me something in a way or the other.
> 
> I wish us all speedy grants and a bright future ahead. More soon.


Many Congrats man,
Wish you all the best.


----------



## exxpat

aussimmi said:


> great to see grants coming in at a regular frequency now. Has someone updated the sheet??


Congratulations Zaki  - Yes the time sheet is updated.


----------



## adila

I applied in feb 2013 but still no med call and no Pcc........


----------



## AKFZ

Hi, I have a question and i'd be glad if anyone have info regrading that. I am going on a vacation for approx 15 days,so do i have to inform my co? and should I use the same team email that we've previously been corresponding at as someone said that now there isn't just one co looking after our cases.


----------



## opfian

Smith_is_back said:


> Dear All, Can anybody comment that from 189 and 190 tracks, which is a faster option for a Pakistani applicant with 65 points? I have been told by a close friend (who is himself 189 applicant) that 190 is faster for Pakistani applicants. But I don't see a logical reason for that (plz correct me if I am wrong) becoz I think that Pakistan cases are only delayed becoz of external checks. And in my humble opinion, external checks are the same for 189 and 190 (right?) P.S. I am new to this forum and trying to search and read as many stuff as possible on this forum, so if this information is already posted in some thread, forgive me in advance. Regards,



I recommend you to go through all posts of this particular topic. You will have very good idea.

Recently pace of 190 visa grants for Pakistanis have declined.


----------



## fahadyaqoob

05/01/2014.. Means the date is already passed 

I am sure it is 2015.. Congrates BTW..




drweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you that yesterday *Mon, May 19, 2014 at 11:22 AM *by the *GRACE OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH*, i have received my GOLDEN EMAIL. with landing period date : 1*5/Jan/2014*. you all can find my timeline in my signature.
> 
> I am really thankful to all forum members. and SPECIALLY MY FRIEND MSVAYANI SHAHID VAYANI.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL 189's as well.


----------



## opfian

Smith_is_back said:


> Thanks for the reply opfian, already doing this, still, if I could grab a clue


189 is worth waiting,in my opinion...if u want to move ASAP, 190 can be an option. However, its pace has recently declined.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Smith_is_back said:


> Thanks for the reply opfian, already doing this, still, if I could grab a clue


external checks are the main difference between 190 and 189. 190ers are usually not subject to external checks..

P.S. dont try to find logic in these things, as there in none...


----------



## TV Buff

Smith_is_back said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can anybody comment that from 189 and 190 tracks, which is a faster option for a Pakistani applicant with 65 points?
> 
> I have been told by a close friend (who is himself 189 applicant) that 190 is faster for Pakistani applicants. But I don't see a logical reason for that (plz correct me if I am wrong) becoz I think that Pakistan cases are only delayed becoz of external checks.
> 
> And in my humble opinion, external checks are the same for 189 and 190 (right?)
> 
> P.S.
> I am new to this forum and trying to search and read as many stuff as possible on this forum, so if this information is already posted in some thread, forgive me in advance.
> 
> Regards,


Your friend is right. 190 visa applications are processed quicker than 189. The reason being that subclass 190 has a higher priority (3) as compared to 189 (4). Hence 190 applicants get preference over 189 when the applications are being processed.


----------



## TV Buff

zakinaeem said:


> *189 VISA GRANTED!*
> 
> Happy to announce that I have been granted visa early morning today 7:17AM, very next day of PCC submission. [Entry date 05/OCT/2014]
> 
> Its been one hell of a ride but paid off in full. You all have been brilliant and extremely helpful, and I wouldn't be wrong in saying that you've all taught me something in a way or the other.
> 
> I wish us all speedy grants and a bright future ahead. More soon.


Congratulations Zaki! Hope this grant brings with itself a lot of joy and happiness to you always!


----------



## MusaBilal

Anyone got a grant recently?


----------



## msaeed

Congrats guys for you grants....its been a good week in terms of grants...


----------



## hassan111

Dear Mates,

I need your guidance over matter of PCC, I was born in KSA and lived there for 10 years. Moved to Pak in 1994, and have been living in Sialkot since then except for 2002 to 2006 period,during which I lived in Lahore for stuides.
I have been able to get PCC from Sialkot but time period mentioned is since birth till date.

Please guide me, do I need to change my" from period" since birth to 1994?
and do I need PCC from Lahore for 2002-2006 period?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Hunny1234

Congrats zaki and others who got grant great !!!!

Question wats the difference between 189 and 175? Is the processing priority same for both?

If yes then why am I not getting med call at least

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Hunny1234

How many pending 175 cases till now any updates ?

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## blacknight_81

hassan111 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I need your guidance over matter of PCC, I was born in KSA and lived there for 10 years. Moved to Pak in 1994, and have been living in Sialkot since then except for 2002 to 2006 period,in which I lived in Lahore for stuides.
> I have been able to get PCC from Sialkot but time period mentioned is since birth till date.
> 
> Please guide me, do I need to change my" from period" since birth to 1994?
> and do I need PCC from Lahore for 2002-2006 period?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.


Did you mention missing period in your application? If yes, then you may have to. If not, then simply ignore it.


----------



## blacknight_81

Hunny1234 said:


> How many pending 175 cases till now any updates ?
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


I have similar timeline to yours, but I was asked for PCC and meds last week.


----------



## opfian

MusaBilal said:


> Anyone got a grant recently?


Ya zaki got it like 5 hrs ago


----------



## opfian

TV Buff said:


> Your friend is right. 190 visa applications are processed quicker than 189. The reason being that subclass 190 has a higher priority (3) as compared to 189 (4). Hence 190 applicants get preference over 189 when the applications are being processed.


I think u did notice resent change in 190 processing it


----------



## opfian

An other 189er, who applied in oct 2012 got his med/pcc call


----------



## hassan111

blacknight_81 said:


> Did you mention missing period in your application? If yes, then you may have to. If not, then simply ignore it.


Actually I hav`nt submitted Form 80 yet. But in visa application I have mentioned place of birth as KSA and have mentioned that I have moved to Pak in 1994. 

PCC as I have understood is requried for last 10 years so in no case I will be requiring from KSA but it is mistake that from period is typed as since birth instead of 1994.

For 2002--2006 period I have mentioned my degree, university and city. So it is obvious that I would have been living in Lahore as it as full time degree.

Please guide.


----------



## jassmine

Congrats!!!

Is ur initial entry date June 2014 or Jan 2015???




drweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you that yesterday *Mon, May 19, 2014 at 11:22 AM *by the *GRACE OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH*, i have received my GOLDEN EMAIL. with landing period date : 1*5/Jan/2014*. you all can find my timeline in my signature.
> 
> I am really thankful to all forum members. and SPECIALLY MY FRIEND MSVAYANI SHAHID VAYANI.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL 189's as well.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

zakinaeem said:


> *189 VISA GRANTED!*
> 
> Happy to announce that I have been granted visa early morning today 7:17AM, very next day of PCC submission. [Entry date 05/OCT/2014]
> 
> Its been one hell of a ride but paid off in full. You all have been brilliant and extremely helpful, and I wouldn't be wrong in saying that you've all taught me something in a way or the other.
> 
> I wish us all speedy grants and a bright future ahead. More soon.


Zaki bhai iss pe tou ak aur dance banta hai. ZAKI BHAI zaki zaki zaki zaki zaki bhai   

Jokes apart a very big congratulations to u. Very well deserved. May Allah bless u. Have fun n board the plane soon


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Congrats to all who get silver n golden emails. Good luck for the rest!!!


----------



## blacknight_81

hassan111 said:


> Actually I hav`nt submitted Form 80 yet. But in visa application I have mentioned place of birth as KSA and have mentioned that I have moved to Pak in 1994.
> 
> PCC as I have understood is requried for last 10 years so in no case I will be requiring from KSA but it is mistake that from period is typed as since birth instead of 1994.
> 
> For 2002--2006 period I have mentioned my degree, university and city. So it is obvious that I would have been living in Lahore as it as full time degree.
> 
> Please guide.


Yes, for KSA, PCC is not required since it should only account for the last 10 years.

For Sialkot PCC, you should get duration corrected. If you can get 1994-2014, I believe that will do. 

Still if you like, go ahead and get it from Lahore as well. It isn't that difficult.


----------



## hassan111

blacknight_81 said:


> Yes, for KSA, PCC is not required since it should only account for the last 10 years.
> 
> For Sialkot PCC, you should get duration corrected. If you can get 1994-2014, I believe that will do.
> 
> Still if you like, go ahead and get it from Lahore as well. It isn't that difficult.


Thank you Sir, your help is much appreciated.


----------



## hammadmirza

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share the timeline for 190 Grant vs 189 ? I have gone through this thread and obviously 189 takes ~18 months atleast for Pakistan as its High risk country.

But what are the average timeframes for 190 Grant ?

Regards


----------



## fmasaud84

opfian said:


> An other 189er, who applied in oct 2012 got his med/pcc call


Wrong post


----------



## opfian

fmasaud84 said:


> Wrong post


Wt ?????


----------



## saqibaliali

do we have a spreadsheet?


----------



## exxpat

saqibaliali said:


> do we have a spreadsheet?


yes we have - See the link in my signature please.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Smith_is_back said:


> Hi Opfian,
> 
> just came across a thread which has a link to a PDF having information saying that a proof of funds (15K AUD) is required for QLD SS, it means other states might as well require such proof (correct me, if wrong, plzzz).
> 
> http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Settlement-Funds-skilled.pdf
> 
> Therefore, I am putting a full stop to my research on 190 visa here.
> 
> And sticking with my 189 EOI.
> 
> I wish, I get a grant in coming round
> 
> Regards,


NSW does not require funds but their quota has been exhausted, so for 190 from NSW u have to wait till July 14.


----------



## blacknight_81

exxpat said:


> yes we have - See the link in my signature please.



LOL OMG who made this and how?! and he is keeping track of it!


----------



## syeralia

zakinaeem said:


> *189 VISA GRANTED!*
> 
> Happy to announce that I have been granted visa early morning today 7:17AM, very next day of PCC submission. [Entry date 05/OCT/2014]
> 
> Its been one hell of a ride but paid off in full. You all have been brilliant and extremely helpful, and I wouldn't be wrong in saying that you've all taught me something in a way or the other.
> 
> I wish us all speedy grants and a bright future ahead. More soon.



Congrates Mate u have waited a long time wishing u success in life


----------



## exxpat

blacknight_81 said:


> LOL OMG who made this and how?! and he is keeping track of it!


I made this and updating it as well. Whats the big deal?


----------



## drweb

THank you all.

INSHALLAH soon after performing HAJJ, will be flying to Sydney approximately in November INSHALLAH.


----------



## opfian

drweb said:


> THank you all. INSHALLAH soon after performing HAJJ, will be flying to Sydney approximately in November INSHALLAH.


Nice plan


----------



## ahmed84

Today this thought came to my mind:

*Many of us here are at the final stage of a lawful and proper immigration process to a 1st world nation. We are going there as skilled people and not like thousands of our countrymen whose their only option is to go through illegal ways or to marry someone. 

Passing the tough education, experience and language requirements and being able to pay the high price means we have better chance to be successful there due to our skills and knowledge. Many local people in Australia might not even have the same skills as you.

It also means we are already successful in our own country and we are looking for another place frankly just to improve our lifestyle and not out of necessity. That's why the wait shouldn't bother us. 

We should enjoy everyday of our life now and aim to be better everyday. We should be grateful to Allah swt for his blessings in each day. Life is good for you and it will inshallah get better so don't let waiting extra months bother you. *


----------



## Usmann_

ahmed84 said:


> Today this thought came to my mind:
> 
> Many of us here are at the final stage of a lawful and proper immigration process to a 1st world nation. We are going there as skilled people and not like thousands of our countrymen whose their only option is to go through illegal ways or to marry someone.
> 
> Passing the tough education, experience and language requirements and being able to pay the high price means we have better chance to be successful there due to our skills and knowledge. Many local people in Australia might not even have the same skills as you.
> 
> It also means we are already successful in our own country and we are looking for another place frankly just to improve our lifestyle and not out of necessity. That's why the wait shouldn't bother us.
> 
> We should enjoy everyday of our life now and aim to be better everyday. We should be grateful to Allah swt for his blessings in each day. Life is good for you and it will inshallah get better so don't let waiting extra months bother you.


nice thought.. 
Alhamdulilah for every situation.. 
but most of us maybe are still searching for a better life maybe?? like a backup if we get unstable in our home countries...

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## Hunny1234

What I observed last one month Diac focusing 189 than 190 
175 176 are desperate cases

Also one thing since I mentioned little gaps between joining university and college they questioned on it, now I think it wasn't necessary as they raised a question 2 months back on it and then slept even if I gave justification 

Stupid agent never suggested on this an my precious time and Money wasted

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## sibostan

Same info has been asked twice by team 13 for my spouse. Once in September and again in April. And IGIS responded that my application is still under security checks 




Hunny1234 said:


> What I observed last one month Diac focusing 189 than 190
> 175 176 are desperate cases
> 
> Also one thing since I mentioned little gaps between joining university and college they questioned on it, now I think it wasn't necessary as they raised a question 2 months back on it and then slept even if I gave justification
> 
> Stupid agent never suggested on this an my precious time and Money wasted
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## zakinaeem

Thank you all for the wishes. Apologies for not acknowledging earlier, its been a manic day at work. I'll keep y'all posted of the plan and happenings. Feel free to send through queries/questions


----------



## Faani

My ACS assessment result is not so good 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 12/03 - 03/14 (10yrs 3mths)

Position: Senior Software Engineer

Employer: XYZ

Country: PAKISTAN

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake 

*Iam left with 2 years of experience. so if i apply without claiming points for experince, do i still have to attach acs assessment letter during eoi and visa application process
???

thank*


----------



## TV Buff

Faani said:


> My ACS assessment result is not so good
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 12/03 - 03/14 (10yrs 3mths)
> 
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> 
> Employer: XYZ
> 
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake
> 
> *Iam left with 2 years of experience. so if i apply without claiming points for experince, do i still have to attach acs assessment letter during eoi and visa application process
> ???
> 
> thank*


Yes you do. You need to have your skills assessed no matter what.


----------



## kaga

jassmine said:


> These Co's are 'Lakeer ka faqeer' actually


They are just doing their jobs by following the protocols i guess.


----------



## Hunny1234

Guys I've got PCC from the country I'm living in doe me and wife in feb 2014 it was valid for 3 months but now expired, should I get the new one? I was waiting for PCC med call but unfortunately didn't get it in last 100 days

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Waqarali20005

Hunny1234 said:


> Guys I've got PCC from the country I'm living in doe me and wife in feb 2014 it was valid for 3 months but now expired, should I get the new one? I was waiting for PCC med call but unfortunately didn't get it in last 100 days
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


PCC are generally valid for one year regardless of their expiry date mentioned on the document itself......


----------



## opfian

Hunny1234 said:


> Guys I've got PCC from the country I'm living in doe me and wife in feb 2014 it was valid for 3 months but now expired, should I get the new one? I was waiting for PCC med call but unfortunately didn't get it in last 100 days 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


If u uploaded it in DIBP portal within its 3 months validity period, it will be considered as valid by DIBP for a period of one year.


I hope it will help.


----------



## Hunny1234

Thanks guys I didn't upload PCC till now and I

Want to avoid hassle of issuing a new one kindly suggest 
Thanks

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## bhura

Hunny1234 said:


> Thanks guys I didn't upload PCC till now and I
> 
> Want to avoid hassle of issuing a new one kindly suggest
> Thanks
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


If you haven't uploaded its expired I guess, ,I would suggest you upload on the system and wait till your Med/PCC call, in case your CO asks for the same you will have to get it again.

Good luck


----------



## Mack1982

Faani said:


> My ACS assessment result is not so good
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 12/03 - 03/14 (10yrs 3mths)
> 
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> 
> Employer: XYZ
> 
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake
> 
> *Iam left with 2 years of experience. so if i apply without claiming points for experince, do i still have to attach acs assessment letter during eoi and visa application process
> ???
> 
> thank*


Yes. The ACS letter provides three important pieces of information:

- you are skilled in your nominated occupation
- validated your education
- validates your experience


----------



## itstudent1985

*190 Visa Granted*

Dear All,

This is to inform you all that today i have received my 190-Grant 

My timelines are:

Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
Visa : 23 December 2013
Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
Grant : 22nd May 2014
Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014


The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office). I have been a silent reader of this forum and I would like to thanks my friend Zuhair,Sathiya Selan, Roposh, Bee and everybody else in this forum for their precious advise/information.

Thanks/Regards,


----------



## opfian

itstudent1985 said:


> Dear All, This is to inform you all that today i have received my 190-Grant  My timelines are: Vic-SS : 16th November 2013 Visa : 23 December 2013 Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014 Medical Completed: 16th February 2014 Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014 Grant : 22nd May 2014 Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014 The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office). I have been a silent reader of this forum and I would like to thanks my friend Zuhair,Sathiya Selan, Roposh, Bee and everybody else in this forum for their precious advise/information. Thanks/Regards,


Congrats!!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

itstudent1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today i have received my 190-Grant
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
> Visa : 23 December 2013
> Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
> Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
> Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
> Grant : 22nd May 2014
> Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014
> 
> 
> The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office). I have been a silent reader of this forum and I would like to thanks my friend Zuhair,Sathiya Selan, Roposh, Bee and everybody else in this forum for their precious advise/information.
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


Mabrook!!


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi all,
in last april 2013 i had submmited my visa fee with my wife n son as non-migrants...and later after 2 months i frontloaded my medical.
during the whole tenure ..i have been asked for many documents etc requirements they usually send.
recently i received the medical call with following textommiting few lines for privacy)

Main Applicant
ABDUL HASEEB BABAR
I have not requested you do re-do medicals as they are vaild till 15/07/2014 - this means if you can have all the other requested document in by this date you
would need to enter australia by 15/07/2014. Please indicate if this is possible for
you.

Evidence of Character
● Overseas Police Clearance - National -
Non-Migrating Applicant(s)
SARA SHAFIQ

Evidence of Character
Evidence of Health hap id XXXXXX

Mohammad Zain-UL-Abadein

Evidence of Health hap id XXXXXX




this become quite interesting that i only need to provide details of my wife n son not mine....as my medical is still valid.
i am confuse with this requirements....do they asking me to provide medical n police report asap and they will issue me visa before 15july2014..
or they will ask for my medical again....
what is this situation...kindly describe me..please also review my timeline at bottom


----------



## auspak 87

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi all,
> in last april 2013 i had submmited my visa fee with my wife n son as non-migrants...and later after 2 months i frontloaded my medical.
> during the whole tenure ..i have been asked for many documents etc requirements they usually send.
> recently i received the medical call with following textommiting few lines for privacy)
> 
> Main Applicant
> ABDUL HASEEB BABAR
> I have not requested you do re-do medicals as they are vaild till 15/07/2014 - this means if you can have all the other requested document in by this date you
> would need to enter australia by 15/07/2014. Please indicate if this is possible for
> you.
> 
> Evidence of Character
> ● Overseas Police Clearance - National -
> Non-Migrating Applicant(s)
> SARA SHAFIQ
> 
> Evidence of Character
> Evidence of Health hap id XXXXXX
> 
> Mohammad Zain-UL-Abadein
> 
> Evidence of Health hap id XXXXXX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this become quite interesting that i only need to provide details of my wife n son not mine....as my medical is still valid.
> i am confuse with this requirements....do they asking me to provide medical n police report asap and they will issue me visa before 15july2014..
> or they will ask for my medical again....
> what is this situation...kindly describe me..please also review my timeline at bottom


Hey buddy the CO is basically asking you whether you are ready to enter Australia by the 15/07/2014 bcos till then your medicals are valid. After that your medicals might expire and u will need to redo them. They are gonna grant u the visa but just wanna confirm whether ur fine with entry date


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

the requirements they asked has already being provided...what should i expect now...the visa???


----------



## asad747

auspak 87 said:


> Hey buddy the CO is basically asking you whether you are ready to enter Australia by the 15/07/2014 bcos till then your medicals are valid. After that your medicals might expire and u will need to redo them. They are gonna grant u the visa but just wanna confirm whether ur fine with entry date



Perhaps you can redo your medical/pcc along with your wife & son . In this way You will get extended entry time period. If you will submit only wife & son than Entry date will be given based on your old medical/pcc. which is short duration.


----------



## auspak 87

Haseeb.hasan said:


> the requirements they asked has already being provided...what should i expect now...the visa???


yup you should b getting the grant notification anytime now. so when did they request for these docs and when did u submit it in?


----------



## exxpat

Haseeb.hasan said:


> the requirements they asked has already being provided...what should i expect now...the visa???


You need to show your consent to accept that entry date.

For your wife and son, you need to provide medicals as he/she has given you HAP IDs. For your wife you need police clearance certificate from local police station.

If you can manage these before your medicals expire, you will be granted visa inshallah.


----------



## Usmann_

itstudent1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today i have received my 190-Grant
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
> Visa : 23 December 2013
> Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
> Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
> Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
> Grant : 22nd May 2014
> Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014
> 
> The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office). I have been a silent reader of this forum and I would like to thanks my friend Zuhair,Sathiya Selan, Roposh, Bee and everybody else in this forum for their precious advise/information.
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


congrats... 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## drweb

Thanks to all. 

and Best of luck.


----------



## Ad90210

itstudent1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today i have received my 190-Grant
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
> Visa : 23 December 2013
> Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
> Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
> Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
> Grant : 22nd May 2014
> Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014
> 
> 
> The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office). I have been a silent reader of this forum and I would like to thanks my friend Zuhair,Sathiya Selan, Roposh, Bee and everybody else in this forum for their precious advise/information.
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


Congrats


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

auspak 87 said:


> yup you should b getting the grant notification anytime now. so when did they request for these docs and when did u submit it in?


i have been asked the requirements on this 2 may2014 and medical is uploaded but polic report is still in process.hope will get it in couple of days


----------



## Hunny1234

Dear all 

This is to inform you today I didn't get the grant but taken big class of my agent Sho may be busy in grabbing more business then focusing smaller details of already launched cases
I asked him he could have suggested on form 80 details of education gap etc which actually aren't there but only result dates and next college joining date difference

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## OzPak

Haseeb.hasan said:


> i have been asked the requirements on this 2 may2014 and medical is uploaded but polic report is still in process.hope will get it in couple of days


Did they extend your PCC expiry since you had already front loaded them earlier last year?


----------



## showib49

itstudent1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today i have received my 190-Grant
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
> Visa : 23 December 2013
> Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
> Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
> Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
> Grant : 22nd May 2014
> Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014
> 
> 
> The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office). I have been a silent reader of this forum and I would like to thanks my friend Zuhair,Sathiya Selan, Roposh, Bee and everybody else in this forum for their precious advise/information.
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


Congrats Bro


----------



## FAIS

Salam Alaikum everyone,

Tomorrow is the last day of the week and I pray to Allah (swt) that people get what they are waiting for (grants). 

May Allah (swt) guide us in fulfilling our obligations and duties in the best manner possible regardless of where we live in this world.

May Allah (swt) turn this migration in our favor and always guide us and our families to the right path. 

May Allah (swt) make this migration a means of going to Paradise. 

Ameen


----------



## Usmann_

FAIS said:


> Salam Alaikum everyone,
> 
> Tomorrow is the last day of the week and I pray to Allah (swt) that people get what they are waiting for (grants).
> 
> May Allah (swt) guide us in fulfilling our obligations and duties in the best manner possible regardless of where we live in this world.
> 
> May Allah (swt) turn this migration in our favor and always guide us and our families to the right path.
> 
> May Allah (swt) make this migration a means of going to Paradise.
> 
> Ameen


Ameen..
Jazaka'Allah khair for sweet words nd Prayers.. 
And May Allah swt will whats best for you and all members!! Ameen 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## Moji

Finally......... Got the Grant

Wish everyone a speedy grant


----------



## gkkumar

Moji said:


> Finally......... Got the Grant
> 
> Wish everyone a speedy grant


Congrats buddy 189 or 190? Also your timelines please for the sake of mobile users..


----------



## Moji

gkkumar said:


> Congrats buddy 189 or 190? Also your timelines please for the sake of mobile users..


Thanks pal, it was 189. 

189 Lodged: 4/9/12 | CO Allocated:16/10/12 | PCC/Med Req: 5/5/14 | Grant: 23/5/14


----------



## mirza_755

Moji said:


> Finally......... Got the Grant
> 
> Wish everyone a speedy grant


Congrats ..............


----------



## ScorpKing

somebody share the number of IOM islamabad..Phone: (92 51) 2876948, 2873526, these two numbers are not working


----------



## syeralia

Moji said:


> Finally......... Got the Grant
> 
> Wish everyone a speedy grant


Congrates dear


----------



## umm e abu

My medical has been submitted to immi on 11 may by medical examiner, I want to know is there any form or something I need to upload myself, cause my health status is still requested.


----------



## aussimmi

umm e abu said:


> My medical has been submitted to immi on 11 may by medical examiner, I want to know is there any form or something I need to upload myself, cause my health status is still requested.


im in a similar situation. My meds were uploaded on 19-May. the link for meds is gone from the online application but the health status is still showing requested...


----------



## FAIS

umm e abu said:


> My medical has been submitted to immi on 11 may by medical examiner, I want to know is there any form or something I need to upload myself, cause my health status is still requested.


Just one day before I received the grant letter, my wife's medical were in 'requested' state. Also, there were many documents that I supplied during the processing period of my application on request of my case officers and I submitted them through both emails and online portal, however, there status appeared as 'required' till the last day.


----------



## ScorpKing

Guys can you please tell me how to get PCC from rawalpindi. Can I get it from anywhere in pindi or I have to go to particular police station?


----------



## ScorpKing

also Can i get it from my birth city? I have been living in Pindi from last 12 years now


----------



## Usmann_

ScorpKing said:


> Guys can you please tell me how to get PCC from rawalpindi. Can I get it from anywhere in pindi or I have to go to particular police station?


read up a few posts.. opfian, FAIS and other senior members had that convo

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## umm e abu

FAIS said:


> Just one day before I received the grant letter, my wife's medical were in 'requested' state. Also, there were many documents that I supplied during the processing period of my application on request of my case officers and I submitted them through both emails and online portal, however, there status appeared as 'required' till the last day.


Congratulation bro! thx for UR info, and good luck or UR future in Australia


----------



## Waqarali20005

ScorpKing said:


> also Can i get it from my birth city? I have been living in Pindi from last 12 years now


I heard from a senior member few days ago where he said that you can have it from your birth city. Usually police guys will ask you to go to the city which is mentioned on your ID card as present address, unless you have current lease agreement for pindi or isb... I am from Isb as well.. so let me know how it worked?


----------



## Waqarali20005

Done with medical today..


----------



## Waqarali20005

ScorpKing said:


> somebody share the number of IOM islamabad..Phone: (92 51) 2876948, 2873526, these two numbers are not working


u can try their UAN by adding Isb code before the number
i.e. 051111-466-472

else you can see following information from http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/Pakistan.aspx
Street address

IOM Islamabad Sub Office
House 14, Street 84,
G-6/4 
Islamabad

Telephone

+92 51 111 466 472
+92 306 292 2575
+92 307 537 1776


----------



## ScorpKing

Waqarali20005 said:


> I heard from a senior member few days ago where he said that you can have it from your birth city. Usually police guys will ask you to go to the city which is mentioned on your ID card as present address, unless you have current lease agreement for pindi or isb... I am from Isb as well.. so let me know how it worked?


sure waqar sb


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Assalaam O alaikum! I am applying from Pakistan. im done filling out the evisa forms and now im about to submit it. but im in a trouble. i do not have a credit card, however I have enough fundsy to pay for my and my family members visa which amounts up to 8 lacs and 33 thousand rupees. Even if i had a credit card, i dont think its limit would be this much. Please help! is there any other way possible to pay for my visa?


----------



## Mani2k

sanazahidkhan said:


> Assalaam O alaikum! I am applying from Pakistan. im done filling out the evisa forms and now im about to submit it. but im in a trouble. i do not have a credit card, however I have enough fundsy to pay for my and my family members visa which amounts up to 8 lacs and 33 thousand rupees. Even if i had a credit card, i dont think its limit would be this much. Please help! is there any other way possible to pay for my visa?


 You need a help of someone living abroad to pay on your behalf, thats the simple solution ... Tough one is you need to consult your bank and ask a way around.


----------



## Usmann_

sanazahidkhan said:


> Assalaam O alaikum! I am applying from Pakistan. im done filling out the evisa forms and now im about to submit it. but im in a trouble. i do not have a credit card, however I have enough fundsy to pay for my and my family members visa which amounts up to 8 lacs and 33 thousand rupees. Even if i had a credit card, i dont think its limit would be this much. Please help! is there any other way possible to pay for my visa?


those people except bank drafts ... ask your CO...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## bazidkhan

sanazahidkhan said:


> Assalaam O alaikum! I am applying from Pakistan. im done filling out the evisa forms and now im about to submit it. but im in a trouble. i do not have a credit card, however I have enough fundsy to pay for my and my family members visa which amounts up to 8 lacs and 33 thousand rupees. Even if i had a credit card, i dont think its limit would be this much. Please help! is there any other way possible to pay for my visa?


W.salam.
You have only one option. contact any friend/relative in abroad to pay on your behalf. 
No other way. we have did the same thing. best of luck


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> Salam Alaikum everyone, Tomorrow is the last day of the week and I pray to Allah (swt) that people get what they are waiting for (grants). May Allah (swt) guide us in fulfilling our obligations and duties in the best manner possible regardless of where we live in this world. May Allah (swt) turn this migration in our favor and always guide us and our families to the right path. May Allah (swt) make this migration a means of going to Paradise. Ameen



Ameen!! May Allah guide us to follow right path.


----------



## opfian

Moji said:


> Thanks pal, it was 189. 189 Lodged: 4/9/12 | CO Allocated:16/10/12 | PCC/Med Req: 5/5/14 | Grant: 23/5/14


Cograts


----------



## Wardaji

Allhumdulilah visa granted but with a glitch my daughter who is 4 month old her visa is not mentioned. Email came around 5 so can't call case officer till another 2 days but what I don't understand why did he say July in first place and limited visas :/


----------



## sultanshah

Dear seniours,

I am BSc Electrical engineer with specialization in communications. My CO has assessed me as an Engineering technologist. My question is this that is it compulsory to do job as engineering technologist only I can do job in any field like electrical engineering..thnx


----------



## opfian

sultanshah said:


> Dear seniours, I am BSc Electrical engineer with specialization in communications. My CO has assessed me as an Engineering technologist. My question is this that is it compulsory to do job as engineering technologist only I can do job in any field like electrical engineering..thnx


Its recommended not mandatory.


----------



## opfian

Wardaji said:


> Allhumdulilah visa granted but with a glitch my daughter who is 4 month old her visa is not mentioned. Email came around 5 so can't call case officer till another 2 days but what I don't understand why did he say July in first place and limited visas :/



Mabroook ... U can drop a mail to CO on start of next week. I think they will sort it out quickly.


----------



## Wardaji

opfian said:


> Mabroook ... U can drop a mail to CO on start of next week. I think they will sort it out quickly.


JzakAllah khyr for ur quick replies May Allah make it easy for all who are waiting for grants


----------



## sanazahidkhan

plz someone koi batao na after submitting evisa how long does it take to be assigned a co?


----------



## bhura

sanazahidkhan said:


> plz someone koi batao na after submitting evisa how long does it take to be assigned a co?


As of 19 may all 189 applicants till 28 feb are allocated to case officers 
Next update will be in mid June
Search current allocation dates on skillselect website 

Regards 
Bhura


----------



## Usmann_

Wardaji said:


> JzakAllah khyr for ur quick replies May Allah make it easy for all who are waiting for grants


mabrook pa ji lekin vetassess walon ko bhy dua deydo :/ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## sanazahidkhan

is there any email address where i can get my query regarding other payment options resolved? thanks in advance


----------



## bhura

sanazahidkhan said:


> is there any email address where i can get my query regarding other payment options resolved? thanks in advance


As per my understanding the only way to pay ur visa fees is by debt/credit card
They don't accept any other payment method.

Regards
Bhura


----------



## bhura

sanazahidkhan said:


> bhura bhai mere paas debit card tou hai! lekin kisi nay bataya hain k pakistan ka debit card nahi use karsaktay woh sirf swipe karsaktau hein??? i have scb debit card


Plz call ur bank and ask them if you can do this transaction 
They ll confirm you otherwise u need to find someone who can pay on ur behalf and then you can pay back
This is most common option our Pakistani friends are using


----------



## bhura

sanazahidkhan said:


> shukria. i will call standard chartered tomm first thing in the morning in sha Allah. kya museebat hai cant use ure own money the way u want to in my beloved country. *sigh*


Good luck.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Another week passed..............so many 189ers waiting they should process things faster atleast now. Any more 2012 candidate got medical requests? how about IGIS anyone complaint recently and got positive response? I cant wait any longer now too much time they have already consumed. Its been nearly 19 months now!!!


----------



## Supersid228

*Mr*



Waqar Hemani said:


> Another week passed..............so many 189ers waiting they should process things faster atleast now. Any more 2012 candidate got medical requests? how about IGIS anyone complaint recently and got positive response? I cant wait any longer now too much time they have already consumed. Its been nearly 19 months now!!!


Dear waqar, relax i have seen your posts here so many times and i know u deserve a quick response now from immi. Bcoz i am an acountant general 189 applied on 25th jan 2014 and just recieved grant this week. In october last year when i asked my case officer about the status of my application i got a reply saying that it will take an other 17 months from october this year so i was not expecting the grant this year at all but i just got it. All i can advise you is that dont get frustrated or upset about this delayed process you will get your grant 100%.


----------



## Hiki

Waqar Hemani said:


> Another week passed..............so many 189ers waiting they should process things faster atleast now. Any more 2012 candidate got medical requests? how about IGIS anyone complaint recently and got positive response? I cant wait any longer now too much time they have already consumed. Its been nearly 19 months now!!!


Yes i lodged complaint with IGIS last week and the answer was as expected that your case is under process and there is no delay in your process . We understand that its been more then 1 year


----------



## ScorpKing

I got the medical request for my son and PCC call yesterday


----------



## Naveed539

Hi scorpking,

Did your CO asked you to redo your medicals as you applied in 2012 or extended the same...whats your first initial entry date...?


----------



## ScorpKing

Naveed539 said:


> Hi scorpking,
> 
> Did your CO asked you to redo your medicals as you applied in 2012 or extended the same...whats your first initial entry date...?


he extended the same ..but prob initial date is in august this year..so I am thinking of asking her and redoing the medical


----------



## Naveed539

This is what my concern is...I wanted to ask that what should be the way out, by which i may be able to redo my medical in order to have extended initial validity date...?

It is further added that i have recently added my spouse after getting married, so should i postpone the provision of my spouse medicals & pcc till the time my case is near to finalization...so that i have a way to have the extended validity date for me and my spouse...?

But will non-provision of my spouse medicals & pcc really restrict my grant or i may still get the grant and her grant is restricted rather...?

Please comment,


----------



## Hiki

Guys tell me have anyone of you have put any dependant applicant with your application ? Other than wife and kids! In any case 189 or 190 ...?


----------



## Naveed539

Any one's opinion please...?


----------



## AbbasHosseini

hi everyone, 

for newly married people( not defacto or anything else), what documents did your CO ask in order to have your partner added avoiding the one fail, all fail policy? 

how can you prove the 12 months cohabitation requirement when you get married without living with the partner prior to visa application? 

Thanks.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Naveed539 said:


> This is what my concern is...I wanted to ask that what should be the way out, by which i may be able to redo my medical in order to have extended initial validity date...?
> 
> It is further added that i have recently added my spouse after getting married, so should i postpone the provision of my spouse medicals & pcc till the time my case is near to finalization...so that i have a way to have the extended validity date for me and my spouse...?
> 
> But will non-provision of my spouse medicals & pcc really restrict my grant or i may still get the grant and her grant is restricted rather...?
> 
> Please comment,


you can re-do your meds and PCC to extend your initial entry date. if CO has requested for spouce meds and PCC, you can always ask them kindly whether it's possible to delay it because security checks take long time..and see what CO responds.


----------



## _shel

For spouse dependent on skilled visas you do not need 12 months living together. 

You need to prove marriage, living together since you married and shared life.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Supersid228 said:


> Dear waqar, relax i have seen your posts here so many times and i know u deserve a quick response now from immi. Bcoz i am an acountant general 189 applied on 25th jan 2014 and just recieved grant this week. In october last year when i asked my case officer about the status of my application i got a reply saying that it will take an other 17 months from october this year so i was not expecting the grant this year at all but i just got it. All i can advise you is that dont get frustrated or upset about this delayed process you will get your grant 100%.



Thanks for motivation. But sometimes u get frustrated. Anyways therevis nothing much we can do than wait.


----------



## Hunny1234

Hi Waqar 

See my timelines

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Mack1982

AbbasHosseini said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> for newly married people( not defacto or anything else), what documents did your CO ask in order to have your partner added avoiding the one fail, all fail policy?
> 
> how can you prove the 12 months cohabitation requirement when you get married without living with the partner prior to visa application?
> 
> Thanks.


I just submitted my marriage certificate and her National ID (which states the husband name) .Till now the CO hasn't asked for any further evidence even though she is in Pakistan and I live is U.A.E.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Hunny1234 said:


> Hi Waqar
> 
> See my timelines
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


I know bro i have seen u many times posting as well. I think u r the only left 175 on the forum. I can feel ur pain. We all can only pray now to get it done as soon as possible.


----------



## esm1985

Hello Everyone,

I am in the process of lodging 189 visa application. I have 2 questions

1- Is it necessary to upload "attested copy scans"? If I just upload colored scans of documents (passport, salary slips, degrees/transcripts, marriage certificate etc) WITHOUT getting attestation stamp on each colored copy. Will that be ok?

2- Documents upload option remains available throughout visa processing time? like for now I have all the documents but my payslips are missing. It would take around a month or so to arrange my old salary slips. So should I lodge the visa application now with available documents? and after 4/6 weeks when I have the remaining docs upload them as well.. Or wait for all docs to be available and then lodge the application after 4/6 weeks?

Best Regards


----------



## Hasnain

One of my friend applied in November 2012. His wife IELTS expired in March 2014, today he has received medical call and the CO is asking for proof of functional English for his wife IELTS was invalid at the time of application but now it is not valid.

Please advise what should my friend do. Should he write to CO that IELTS was still valid at the time of application or please advise any other solution.


----------



## opfian

esm1985 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am in the process of lodging 189 visa application. I have 2 questions 1- Is it necessary to upload "attested copy scans"? If I just upload colored scans of documents (passport, salary slips, degrees/transcripts, marriage certificate etc) WITHOUT getting attestation stamp on each colored copy. Will that be ok? 2- Documents upload option remains available throughout visa processing time? like for now I have all the documents but my payslips are missing. It would take around a month or so to arrange my old salary slips. So should I lodge the visa application now with available documents? and after 4/6 weeks when I have the remaining docs upload them as well.. Or wait for all docs to be available and then lodge the application after 4/6 weeks? Best Regards



1. You only need to upload coloured scanned copies.

2. Most of the options remain available. However CO requires you to submit requested docs with in 28 days of formal request.


----------



## opfian

Hasnain said:


> One of my friend applied in November 2012. His wife IELTS expired in March 2014, today he has received medical call and the CO is asking for proof of functional English for his wife IELTS was invalid at the time of application but now it is not valid. Please advise what should my friend do. Should he write to CO that IELTS was still valid at the time of application or please advise any other solution.


IELETS shud be valid at the time of submission. So it should be considered by CO. Moreover, DIBP considers IELETS as valid for 03 years, from date of test.


----------



## samy25

please guide where to go for med in Islamabad?


----------



## blacknight_81

*Pakistan - Panel physicians*



samy25 said:


> please guide where to go for med in Islamabad?



Check this page, it has all the information you are looking for:

Pakistan


----------



## Waqarali20005

Wardaji said:


> Allhumdulilah visa granted but with a glitch my daughter who is 4 month old her visa is not mentioned. Email came around 5 so can't call case officer till another 2 days but what I don't understand why did he say July in first place and limited visas :/


congrats! share you timelines as well bro!


----------



## Waqarali20005

samy25 said:


> please guide where to go for med in Islamabad?


Aziz Medical centre,

Book an appointment online through their website.

Administration Department
Aziz Medical Center
# 1, Street # 16, F 6/3
Islamabad, Pakistan

Phone +92 51 2873191
+92 51 2873192
Fax: +92 51 2873193
http://www.amcpk.com


----------



## blacknight_81

*Ielts*



Hasnain said:


> One of my friend applied in November 2012. His wife IELTS expired in March 2014, today he has received medical call and the CO is asking for proof of functional English for his wife IELTS was invalid at the time of application but now it is not valid.
> 
> Please advise what should my friend do. Should he write to CO that IELTS was still valid at the time of application or please advise any other solution.


As Opfian has mentioned, IELTS is valid for 3 years for Australian immigration purpose. Is this doesn't work out, you can always get a letter from college/university stating that the medium of instruction of English (if that was the case).


----------



## Waqarali20005

blacknight_81 said:


> As Opfian has mentioned, IELTS is valid for 3 years for Australian immigration purpose. Is this doesn't work out, you can always get a letter from college/university stating that the medium of instruction of English (if that was the case).


But for spouse IelTS, they mentioned that it should be done within 12 months of lodging application...... may be CO asking for the proof has got anything to do with this provision??


----------



## samy25

which one is better IOM or aziz medical center


----------



## ScorpKing

samy25 said:


> which one is better iom or aziz medical center


iom ....


----------



## Hunny1234

Any 175 who still didn't get medical call on this forum or anybody know anybody out of this forum

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## TV Buff

Hunny1234 said:


> Any 175 who still didn't get medical call on this forum or anybody know anybody out of this forum
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


Nope. Just you.


----------



## Hunny1234

Guys suggest what should I do now ?

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## samy25

my company deduct the tax . so what is source of getting form 16 and fill by company. please guide


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> please guide where to go for med in Islamabad?





Originally Posted by ScorpKing
somebody share the number of IOM islamabad..Phone: (92 51) 2876948, 2873526, these two numbers are not working
u can try their UAN by adding Isb code before the number
i.e. 051111-466-472

else you can see following information from http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Location.../Pakistan.aspx
Street address

IOM Islamabad Sub Office
House 14, Street 84,
G-6/4 
Islamabad

Telephone

+92 51 111 466 472
+92 306 292 2575
+92 307 537 1776


----------



## Arsen

Dear Friends,
Hope you are doing well.

on 25 may 2014 ,I sent PCC certificates to Adelaide team mail box , but i didn't receive auto reply email stating "thank you for contacting adelaide gsm..."

In addition, in immiaccount after uploading PCC , the "requested" status changed to" required" but doesn't change to received yet.

Please advice whether I should sent an email to case officer to confirm? what is your recommendation?

Your cooperation will be appreciated in advance.


----------



## blacknight_81

Arsen said:


> Dear Friends,
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> on 25 may 2014 ,I sent PCC certificates to Adelaide team mail box , but i didn't receive auto reply email stating "thank you for contacting adelaide gsm..."
> 
> In addition, in immiaccount after uploading PCC , the "requested" status changed to" required" but doesn't change to received yet.
> 
> Please advice whether I should sent an email to case officer to confirm? what is your recommendation?
> 
> Your cooperation will be appreciated in advance.


Yes, that will be a good idea!


----------



## _shel

Arsen said:


> Dear Friends,
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> on 25 may 2014 ,I sent PCC certificates to Adelaide team mail box , but i didn't receive auto reply email stating "thank you for contacting adelaide gsm..."
> 
> In addition, in immiaccount after uploading PCC , the "requested" status changed to" required" but doesn't change to received yet.
> 
> Please advice whether I should sent an email to case officer to confirm? what is your recommendation?
> 
> Your cooperation will be appreciated in advance.


 Ignore online status. It is a computer programme not a human. 
The online status is not always updated or relevant. A human is required to change the status *if* they remember. Which they frequently do not given we have seen people granted with items showing as requested. 

If you want to harass your case officer go for it, sure they'll appreciate it.


----------



## Arsen

_shel said:


> Ignore online status. It is a computer programme not a human.
> The online status is not always updated or relevant. A human is required to change the status *if* they remember. Which they frequently do not given we have seen people granted with items showing as requested.


Thanks for your quick reply

So you recommend to send an email to case officer to confirm or its not necessary in your point of view?


----------



## _shel

I dont think it is worth it, they will get on with processing and contact you if they need anything. If they dont need anything else from you they have no reason to email you constantly telling you what hey are doing. If they had not received what you sent by the date they had given they would contact you again, if you sent it and no contact you can assume they have it or they would be telling you off! 


Hopefully they need nothing and you will next hear from them for visa grant.


----------



## samy25

Dear Opifan

plz guide :
my company deduct the tax . so what is source of getting form 16 and fill by company. please guide


----------



## Waqarali20005

ScorpKing said:


> iom ....


I didn't know IOM performs medical examination, i thought they Aziz Medical Centre is the only one performing medicals in islamabad.

Thanks for information


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> Dear Opifan plz guide : my company deduct the tax . so what is source of getting form 16 and fill by company. please guide


File ur tax returns with FBR, if you have NTN number.


----------



## samy25

i have NTN but how it will cover my previous years story?


----------



## shiraz

samy25 said:


> i have NTN but how it will cover my previous years story?


You need to ask your employer to issue you a tax deduction certificate for every year in question. No need to go to FBR for tax return.


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> i have NTN but how it will cover my previous years story?


I think FBR allows u to file returns of past 05 years. I suggest u to approach FBR directly.

FBR = Federal Board of Revenue


----------



## opfian

shiraz said:


> You need to ask your employer to issue you a tax deduction certificate for every year in question. No need to go to FBR for tax return.


Or u can ask employer finance dept to issue a certificate with monthly breakdown of tax deduction in an itemized manner. However, FBR returns are recommended.


----------



## bhura

*189 Medical call*



opfian said:


> IELETS shud be valid at the time of submission. So it should be considered by CO. Moreover, DIBP considers IELETS as valid for 03 years, from date of test.


Thanks Opfian,

I have received the medical and PCC request today.

thanks for your support my friends and I wish you all the best.

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Thanks Opfian, I have received the medical and PCC request today. thanks for your support my friends and I wish you all the best. Regards, Bhura



Congrats dude


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqarali20005 said:


> I didn't know IOM performs medical examination, i thought they Aziz Medical Centre is the only one performing medicals in islamabad.
> 
> Thanks for information


after conducting medicals it says *"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."* in my immiaccount. I think this does not mean anything, as only CO will determine whether anymore tests are required or not and my CO is still lost .....i mean not allocated.... any thoughts???


----------



## opfian

Waqarali20005 said:


> after conducting medicals it says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." in my immiaccount. I think this does not mean anything, as only CO will determine whether anymore tests are required or not and my CO is still lost .....i mean not allocated.... any thoughts???



My thought ... Ignore portal msgs


----------



## Waqarali20005

opfian said:


> My thought ... Ignore portal msgs


Ignored


----------



## Rendezvous

Guys do you know how much time(Average) it takes for grant after PCCs and meds are submitted...


----------



## aussimmi

Rendezvous said:


> Guys do you know how much time(Average) it takes for grant after PCCs and meds are submitted...


one week and counting


----------



## Rendezvous

Thanks Aussimi.. I submitted mine on 11th May 2014. So we are in the same boat


----------



## Avatar82

bhura said:


> Thanks Opfian,
> 
> I have received the medical and PCC request today.
> 
> thanks for your support my friends and I wish you all the best.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bhura


Oh yar great great news n best of luck bro! At least some oldies like me n Opfian can fancy our chances to get the same soon


----------



## showib49

bhura said:


> Thanks Opfian,
> 
> I have received the medical and PCC request today.
> 
> thanks for your support my friends and I wish you all the best.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bhura


Congrats Bro and Best of Luck


----------



## sibostan

Hi members, anyone else here who has been contacted by team 13 more than once?


----------



## ahmed84

Recently I have been experimenting with different job hunting strategies in Australia and USA.

I work in higher education sector and I found that I usually get a good response when I target job ads in websites related to higher education sector. It is clear that when you apply in generic career sites like seek or indeed or monster, there are simply too many people who might use the same technology as you (e.g. C#, JAVA, SharePoint...etc) and unfortunately ready to spam any job even not related to their experience. 

Forget about career sites and focus your search on websites/forums/user groups/social networks closely related to your field, I think you will have better chance in landing at least a phone interview.


----------



## ssaifuddin

sibostan said:


> Hi members, anyone else here who has been contacted by team 13 more than once?


Yes they contact me twice. What exactly you want to know about them?
They are support to your actual CO


----------



## esm1985

Hello Everyone,

I am about to lodge application for visa 189. Can anyone please tell, for my 3 year old son what identification doc I need to upload, other than passport? 
I have this union council computerized birth certificate but it has spelling mistakes so I dont want to upload it as it is.
Secondly, I have computerized Nadra Form.B but its in Urdu. So is it acceptable to translate it in English and upload FormB? Or is it better to correct spelling mistakes on birth certificate and use it instead?

Thanks


----------



## sibostan

Thanx for reply. I want to know if these info requests by team 13 , a part of security checks?? or the application has yet to enter security checks??:confused2:



ssaifuddin said:


> Yes they contact me twice. What exactly you want to know about them?
> They are support to your actual CO


----------



## bhura

Hello friends,

I have booked my medicals for tomorrow but I am having throat infection and bit of cough,
please suggest shall I go for my medicals or postpone it.
ur expert opinion is requested.

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## Hunny1234

According to my agent due to new format of form 80 and additional info based on new form and no grant quota for 175 you'll get further processing not before July 2014.... They always have nice answers available

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## blacknight_81

*Family Registration Certificate*



esm1985 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am about to lodge application for visa 189. Can anyone please tell, for my 3 year old son what identification doc I need to upload, other than passport?
> I have this union council computerized birth certificate but it has spelling mistakes so I dont want to upload it as it is.
> Secondly, I have computerized Nadra Form.B but its in Urdu. So is it acceptable to translate it in English and upload FormB? Or is it better to correct spelling mistakes on birth certificate and use it instead?
> 
> Thanks


You will need *Family Registration Certificate* (FRC by NADRA) to show your relationship to your family members i.e. your wife and your son. This certificate has all the required information to prove your relationships, it also shows civil id number of your dependants. 

With this document, you will need to provide them with Civil Id copies and their translations, copies of passports, birth certificates and copy of your Marriage certificate (in English). 

If you have discrepancy of name/details in any of the these documents, it is best to get it corrected before submitting your application, otherwise it will only add to the processing time.


----------



## Usmann_

sibostan said:


> Thanx for reply. I want to know if these info requests by team 13 , a part of security checks?? or the application has yet to enter security checks??:confused2:


what kind of info did they ask??


----------



## FAIS

esm1985 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am about to lodge application for visa 189. Can anyone please tell, for my 3 year old son what identification doc I need to upload, other than passport?
> I have this union council computerized birth certificate but it has spelling mistakes so I dont want to upload it as it is.
> Secondly, I have computerized Nadra Form.B but its in Urdu. So is it acceptable to translate it in English and upload FormB? Or is it better to correct spelling mistakes on birth certificate and use it instead?
> 
> Thanks


As blacknight_81 has mentioned, you can provide FRC for now, but you need to get your son's birth certificate corrected as this is a very important document for your child and may be needed later by the CO. Then you will have 28 days to furnish it.


----------



## mashaikh

Hi Experts,

I am new to this forum. I have recently got the PCC and medical request, and i have few questions in mind.
1- How can I get the HAP ID?
2- I am a type 2 diabetic patient but my sugar levels are under control and HBA1C is around 6.2 to 6.4. Do you think it will impact my Health requirements and can result in rejection. Do they check for Diabetes?


----------



## blacknight_81

*Hap id*



mashaikh said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have recently got the PCC and medical request, and i have few questions in mind.
> 1- How can I get the HAP ID?
> 2- I am a type 2 diabetic patient but my sugar levels are under control and HBA1C is around 6.2 to 6.4. Do you think it will impact my Health requirements and can result in rejection. Do they check for Diabetes?


HAP ID must have been given in your request for health checks. It is usually sent in a separate PDF document detailing requirements. 

Not sure about Diabetes, since they have only mentioned TB, HIV, Hepatitis and being over weight in the Health form...


----------



## blacknight_81

FAIS said:


> As blacknight_81 has mentioned, you can provide FRC for now, but you need to get your son's birth certificate corrected as this is a very important document for your child and may be needed later by the CO. Then you will have 28 days to furnish it.


AND you might need it when you will 'finally' apply for your Australian passport!


----------



## mashaikh

blacknight_81 said:


> HAP ID must have been given in your request for health checks. It is usually sent in a separate PDF document detailing requirements.
> 
> Not sure about Diabetes, since they have only mentioned TB, HIV, Hepatitis and being over weight in the Health form...


I have checked all the documents provided by the case officer but couldnt find the HAP ID details. Below are the information provided to me in the request details pdf file.

In reply please quote:
Client Name: XXXX XXXX
Date of Birth: XX XXXX XXXX
Client ID: XXXXXX
File Number XXXXXX/XXXXXX
Transaction Reference Number: XXXXXXXXXX
Visa Application Charge Receipt Number: XXXXXXXXXX
Visa Class: Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
Date of Visa Application: XX XXXXX XXXX
Case Officer: XXXX XXXXX
Transmission Method: Email
Nominated Occupation: xxxxxx xxxxxxxx
Australian New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO): xxxxxx

Moreover, in the health form 0171i, below is mentioned under the overweight 
"If you are assessed as being obese, some exploration of related medical conditions (which can exist or be emerging) will be made. *These include diabetes, heart disease (including hypertension) and arthritis. Such conditions may mean that you are assessed as not meeting the health requirement*"


----------



## TV Buff

:lalala:


mashaikh said:


> I have checked all the documents provided by the case officer but couldnt find the HAP ID details. Below are the information provided to me in the request details pdf file.
> 
> In reply please quote:
> Client Name: XXXX XXXX
> Date of Birth: XX XXXX XXXX
> Client ID: XXXXXX
> File Number XXXXXX/XXXXXX
> Transaction Reference Number: XXXXXXXXXX
> Visa Application Charge Receipt Number: XXXXXXXXXX
> Visa Class: Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
> Date of Visa Application: XX XXXXX XXXX
> Case Officer: XXXX XXXXX
> Transmission Method: Email
> Nominated Occupation: xxxxxx xxxxxxxx
> Australian New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO): xxxxxx
> 
> Moreover, in the health form 0171i, below is mentioned under the overweight
> "If you are assessed as being obese, some exploration of related medical conditions (which can exist or be emerging) will be made. *These include diabetes, heart disease (including hypertension) and arthritis. Such conditions may mean that you are assessed as not meeting the health requirement*"


Hey buddy, could you please share your timeline? Also, did you apply for 189?


----------



## TV Buff

mashaikh said:


> I have checked all the documents provided by the case officer but couldnt find the HAP ID details. Below are the information provided to me in the request details pdf file.
> 
> In reply please quote:
> Client Name: XXXX XXXX
> Date of Birth: XX XXXX XXXX
> Client ID: XXXXXX
> File Number XXXXXX/XXXXXX
> Transaction Reference Number: XXXXXXXXXX
> Visa Application Charge Receipt Number: XXXXXXXXXX
> Visa Class: Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
> Date of Visa Application: XX XXXXX XXXX
> Case Officer: XXXX XXXXX
> Transmission Method: Email
> Nominated Occupation: xxxxxx xxxxxxxx
> Australian New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO): xxxxxx
> 
> Moreover, in the health form 0171i, below is mentioned under the overweight
> "If you are assessed as being obese, some exploration of related medical conditions (which can exist or be emerging) will be made. *These include diabetes, heart disease (including hypertension) and arthritis. Such conditions may mean that you are assessed as not meeting the health requirement*"


Btw, you can get your HAP ID by logging into your immi account and clicking on the 'organize your health assessment' link


----------



## mashaikh

TV Buff said:


> :lalala:
> 
> Hey buddy, could you please share your timeline? Also, did you apply for 189?


Invitation: 16th Nov 2012 189 Application Lodged: 29th Nov 2012 CO Assigned: 7th Dec 2012 Documents Submitted: 18th Dec 2012


----------



## esm1985

blacknight_81 said:


> AND you might need it when you will 'finally' apply for your Australian passport!


thanks for the clarification. So i guess its best to get a correct birth certificate now. Can you please tell should I submit my PCC and Med before the CO is assigned? I know normally it is recommended to do it like this, but it seems like for Pakistanis the timelines are really long so there is a chance that PCC and Med will expire during this processing delay. What is recommended in case of Pak applicants?


----------



## Waqarali20005

an indian guy got his grant on 27th of may, he applied on 2nd may, just sharing his timeline for your info!!! i am really jealous.. 



> 221111 - Accountant | Subclass 189 | IELTS 7 | SA by CPA | EOI : 60 points 21 Mar'14 | Invitation: 28 Apr'14 | Visa Lodged: 02 May'14 | Docs upload: 10 May'14 | PCC: 20 May'14 | Medical Exam: 21 May'14 | CO contact: 23 May'14 | Grant: 27 May'14 |


----------



## Hunny1234

Wow

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Santhosh.15

Waqarali20005 said:


> an indian guy got his grant on 27th of may, he applied on 2nd may, just sharing his timeline for your info!!! i am really jealous..


I know. I am sorry that our brothers from neighbouring country had to wait so long. Hopefully you guys too will have quicker grants soon.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Hunny1234

Hahaha

Santosh you know it's not possible

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## indiference

I got my Meds and PCC call yesterday............, I am happy but doubtful since i got the Meds call in May 2009 as well and after that their rules changed and my poor case was kept on hold for no reason. 

Well lets hope things will go smoother this time  , need your prayers .

Additionally some help as well from those who have recently conducted their medicals from Dubai or Sharjah. Last time i got it done from Al-Zahra hospital but now i can see on DIBP site that there is only one Authorized clinic in Dubai doing these checks i.e. London Clinic. Are you guys aware of any other one? can smoking 1 pack a day can come as an observation during these checks? 

For PCC, i am living in Dubai for almost 11 years now and during these 11 years, I have traveled to and fro to Pakistan almost 18 time but the over all the cumulative stay duration was less than 1 year in Pakistan. Do i still need to submit the PCC from Pakistan as well? I have queried by CO in this regard as well but he is gonna take his sweet time to respond therefore seeking your advice on this.


----------



## esm1985

blacknight_81 said:


> You will need *Family Registration Certificate* (FRC by NADRA) to show your relationship to your family members i.e. your wife and your son. This certificate has all the required information to prove your relationships, it also shows civil id number of your dependants.
> 
> With this document, you will need to provide them with Civil Id copies and their translations, copies of passports, birth certificates and copy of your Marriage certificate (in English).
> 
> If you have discrepancy of name/details in any of the these documents, it is best to get it corrected before submitting your application, otherwise it will only add to the processing time.


Thanks blacknight bro. The problem is I am out of Pakistan for the next 40/50 days atleast. I think its not possible to get FRC from Nadra if the person is not present at the spot. is it? Any way around this? Or any other option please, I mean not only for my son, but also for me and my wife we dont have birth certificates because in our times there was no such concept.. So What doc should we submit to show relationship with our father and mother.. Passport and CNIC is enough?


----------



## Hunny1234

Hello indifference 

I can't believe you can wait so long bro

You could have applied in another category of visa in between

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Waqarali20005 said:


> an indian guy got his grant on 27th of may, he applied on 2nd may, just sharing his timeline for your info!!! i am really jealous..


lol u only talking about Permanent Residence. I know few Indian and Nepalese who applied P.R with me are happily now CITIZEN. lol


----------



## Waqarali20005

esm1985 said:


> Thanks blacknight bro. The problem is I am out of Pakistan for the next 40/50 days atleast. I think its not possible to get FRC from Nadra if the person is not present at the spot. is it? Any way around this? Or any other option please, I mean not only for my son, but also for me and my wife we dont have birth certificates because in our times there was no such concept.. So What doc should we submit to show relationship with our father and mother.. Passport and CNIC is enough?


you can ask your wife is she is here.....or any other member of your family...to get FRC


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqar Hemani said:


> lol u only talking about Permanent Residence. I know few Indian and Nepalese who applied P.R with me are happily now CITIZEN. lol


I can feel the pain hiden behind your "lol".


----------



## Hunny1234

LOL

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## sibostan

Dubai london clinic in Festival city is right place. They are very efficient, and in my experience the status of the meds changed within 4 days on the online application. Good luck





indiference said:


> I got my Meds and PCC call yesterday............, I am happy but doubtful since i got the Meds call in May 2009 as well and after that their rules changed and my poor case was kept on hold for no reason.
> 
> Well lets hope things will go smoother this time  , need your prayers .
> 
> Additionally some help as well from those who have recently conducted their medicals from Dubai or Sharjah. Last time i got it done from Al-Zahra hospital but now i can see on DIBP site that there is only one Authorized clinic in Dubai doing these checks i.e. London Clinic. Are you guys aware of any other one? can smoking 1 pack a day can come as an observation during these checks?
> 
> For PCC, i am living in Dubai for almost 11 years now and during these 11 years, I have traveled to and fro to Pakistan almost 18 time but the over all the cumulative stay duration was less than 1 year in Pakistan. Do i still need to submit the PCC from Pakistan as well? I have queried by CO in this regard as well but he is gonna take his sweet time to respond therefore seeking your advice on this.


----------



## Talha_

*DIAC has asked to provide the details of Gaps in between Education and Employment.*


Dear All, 

I have been asked to provide the following information:


Employment history:

Please clarify the following periods of employment/unemployment. Please ensure that you include the physical street address of the business (a PO Box is not acceptable), your occupation and position within the company and the main type of product or service provided by the business. If you were unemployed during any period, please include a separate line for each period, include:

1. How you occupied your time (examples: travelling European cities, studying English and surfing in Hawaii, volunteer work for Red Cross, etc)
2. How you financially supported yourself during periods of unemployment

Please ensure that there are no gaps between entries. Please do not use abbreviations or acronyms.
Date from (month/year) Date until (month/year) Employer name (no acronyms or abbreviations) Full address of employer Nature of business Occupation Position

*November 2005 to May 2006
April 2001 to January 2002 * 



There are two gaps which they have inquired for.

*April 2001 to January 2002 * 
This is the time when I got done with the intermediate and was preparing for university admissions at a test preparation center. I have found the ID card they issued. The issue date is June 2001 and was valid up to Nov 2001. That covers pretty much but the problem is that the second name in my father's name is incorrect on this card.

*November 2005 to May 2006*
This is the period when I graduated and was looking for the job.

What if someone has no proof to justify the gaps in between ? Do you have any idea how should I reply to these questions ? Any pointers ?


Many Thanks,
Talha_


----------



## Hunny1234

Brother recently they asked same information which I provided promptly 
Actually they just need written justification they didn't demand any testimony at least from me.


----------



## Santhosh.15

sibostan said:


> Dubai london clinic in Festival city is right place. They are very efficient, and in my experience the status of the meds changed within 4 days on the online application. Good luck


I second that opinion about Dubai London Clinic @ Fesitival city. Flat 20 mins, my meds were completed and results uploaded on 03rd day. Not much crowded and a efficient staff.

Good luck.


----------



## adila

Are they really gonna reject our medicals if we r overweight.....i'm scared as me and my daughter(8 years) are quite overweight........


----------



## aussimmi

o man the wait is just too frustrating..... my meds were uploaded on the 19th of may and CO asked me to wait a week before contacting her again for an update. is there anyone here who also got their meds done in the last 10 days??? On the online application the status of meds is still showing as required but the link for meds is gone saying that no further meds are required for this applicant.


----------



## Waqarali20005

adila said:


> Are they really gonna reject our medicals if we r overweight.....i'm scared as me and my daughter(8 years) are quite overweight........


not really, only TB and Cancer may lead to rejection, being overweight is not really a condition, it may lead to complexities like Diabetes, high blood pressure and heart problem etc. i read somewhere if your condition is likely to cost them more than 35,000 AUD in first 5 years, then ur visa is likely to be rejected. so you can assess where you stand? its just obesity or you have other complexities related to obesity??/


----------



## sibostan

Dear All,
Allhumdulilah I've recieved my grant notification this morning. (189 Developer/Programmer). Our first entry date is 29 September 2014. Thank you all for creating this very useful pool of information. And I wish all a speedy grant. Inshallah


----------



## mhaqs

sibostan said:


> Dear All,
> Allhumdulilah I've recieved my grant notification this morning. (189 Developer/Programmer). Our first entry date is 29 September 2014. Thank you all for creating this very useful pool of information. And I wish all a speedy grant. Inshallah


Congratulations man. I lodged on the the 26th, one day before you. I sure hope, mine is near.


----------



## shiraz

*Statutory Declaration Format*

Can someone provide me statutory declaration format. I need this to show my mother dependency.

CO has recently asked for further proof regarding my mother's dependency on me.

-shiraz


----------



## adila

sibostan said:


> Dear All,
> Allhumdulilah I've recieved my grant notification this morning. (189 Developer/Programmer). Our first entry date is 29 September 2014. Thank you all for creating this very useful pool of information. And I wish all a speedy grant. Inshallah


Congratulationss Friend
 lucky u.........


----------



## samy25

they ask in form 80 "original date of issue" other than date of issue.. what to write? my first passport lost but i do not know when did it was issued. so what to do?


----------



## blacknight_81

samy25 said:


> they ask in form 80 "original date of issue" other than date of issue.. what to write? my first passport lost but i do not know when did it was issued. so what to do?


Just write the year it was issued in and explain it to your CO that you have lost it.


----------



## blacknight_81

esm1985 said:


> Thanks blacknight bro. The problem is I am out of Pakistan for the next 40/50 days atleast. I think its not possible to get FRC from Nadra if the person is not present at the spot. is it? Any way around this? Or any other option please, I mean not only for my son, but also for me and my wife we dont have birth certificates because in our times there was no such concept.. So What doc should we submit to show relationship with our father and mother.. Passport and CNIC is enough?


In my personal experience, aussie immi people always insist on Birth certificate. You have to get that at least, then national id cards and passports.


----------



## Waqarali20005

sibostan said:


> Dear All,
> Allhumdulilah I've recieved my grant notification this morning. (189 Developer/Programmer). Our first entry date is 29 September 2014. Thank you all for creating this very useful pool of information. And I wish all a speedy grant. Inshallah


Mubarak brother..


----------



## FAIS

indiference said:


> I got my Meds and PCC call yesterday............, I am happy but doubtful since i got the Meds call in May 2009 as well and after that their rules changed and my poor case was kept on hold for no reason.
> 
> Well lets hope things will go smoother this time  , need your prayers .
> 
> Additionally some help as well from those who have recently conducted their medicals from Dubai or Sharjah. Last time i got it done from Al-Zahra hospital but now i can see on DIBP site that there is only one Authorized clinic in Dubai doing these checks i.e. London Clinic. Are you guys aware of any other one? can smoking 1 pack a day can come as an observation during these checks?
> 
> For PCC, i am living in Dubai for almost 11 years now and during these 11 years, I have traveled to and fro to Pakistan almost 18 time but the over all the cumulative stay duration was less than 1 year in Pakistan. Do i still need to submit the PCC from Pakistan as well? I have queried by CO in this regard as well but he is gonna take his sweet time to respond therefore seeking your advice on this.


If the cumulative stay is less than a year, you don't need to submit a PCC from Pakistan. You should only apply for the one if your case officer insists on providing it.

I got my meds done at Dubai London Clinic - Jumeirah. I remember doctor asked me some questions from a check list and there was a question related to smoking. However, I don't think it will have any impact on your case.

By the way, a question with a hidden advice: Why don't you quit smoking and tell them that you have quit?


----------



## FAIS

sibostan said:


> Dear All,
> Allhumdulilah I've recieved my grant notification this morning. (189 Developer/Programmer). Our first entry date is 29 September 2014. Thank you all for creating this very useful pool of information. And I wish all a speedy grant. Inshallah


Now your next challenge is to find a good cheap flight. Isn't it?

Mabrook by the way.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

recently my CO asked me for the medical of my wife n child,not mine...as i front loaded it.... all the requirements ha been provided..and waiting for visa...remember me in your prayers..btw my co also asked me that my medical is expiring in july2014..so can i enter Australia before that....making the hopes high that i would get the grant v soon IA


----------



## FAIS

samy25 said:


> they ask in form 80 "original date of issue" other than date of issue.. what to write? my first passport lost but i do not know when did it was issued. so what to do?


I couldn't find my first passport at the time of application and I mentioned in the form 80 that the passport had been lost and that I was stating approximate issuance and expiry months/ years in the form.

Then after three months, my case officer requested information about my first passport again, and I explained to him in the email that I had lost it. I stated the approximate month/ year of issuance and expiry again and attached my current passport page that shows my previous passport number.

I found it later and notified my case officer through email. 

Good thing was that, the actual passport issuance and expiry dates were very different (almost one year different in both dates) but the CO didn't raise any concern.


----------



## samy25

FAIS said:


> I couldn't find my first passport at the time of application and I mentioned in the form 80 that the passport had been lost and that I was stating approximate issuance and expiry months/ years in the form.
> 
> Then after three months, my case officer requested information about my first passport again, and I explained to him in the email that I had lost it. I stated the approximate month/ year of issuance and expiry again and attached my current passport page that shows my previous passport number.
> 
> I found it later and notified my case officer through email.
> 
> Good thing was that, the actual passport issuance and expiry dates were very different (almost one year different in both dates) but the CO didn't raise any concern.


so in original issue date we need to write lost passport or first passport ever issue date?


----------



## FAIS

samy25 said:


> so in original issue date we need to write lost passport or first passport ever issue date?


If you are asking about form 80, you can explain it as additional information in part T.


----------



## FAIS

samy25 said:


> so in original issue date we need to write lost passport or first passport ever issue date?


Sorry now I understand your question. I have just noted that there have been many changes in form 80 since I filled it last year. Please ignore my previous reply.

In Pakistan, a new passport is issued in lieu of the old/ expired passport. That's why, I believe you should mention your current passport issue date and this will be your original date of issue as well. 

Question 12 refers to the old passport. You can mention the fact there that your passport has been lost. 

In section T, you may give any extra details about your lost/ expired passport(s).


----------



## lovetosmack

@shiraz: Can you kindly respond to your PM ?


----------



## indiference

FAIS said:


> If the cumulative stay is less than a year, you don't need to submit a PCC from Pakistan. You should only apply for the one if your case officer insists on providing it. I got my meds done at Dubai London Clinic - Jumeirah. I remember doctor asked me some questions from a check list and there was a question related to smoking. However, I don't think it will have any impact on your case. By the way, a question with a hidden advice: Why don't you quit smoking and tell them that you have quit?


Thanks, but i guess i myself wont get convinced that i have left smoking so it would be hard for me to get the convinced  . About the police clearance i also feel that i dont need for pakistan but to be on the safe side i have asked my CO since i dont want any last minute hassle.


----------



## Hunny1234

Thank you usmann

Hello indifference 
What is making you wait since six years, looks something is seriously


----------



## Avatar82

Guys I got the med n pcc call yesterday


----------



## sikandarskhan

sibostan said:


> Dear All,
> Allhumdulilah I've recieved my grant notification this morning. (189 Developer/Programmer). Our first entry date is 29 September 2014. Thank you all for creating this very useful pool of information. And I wish all a speedy grant. Inshallah


Conrgats Bro :clap2:


----------



## showib49

sibostan said:


> Dear All,
> Allhumdulilah I've recieved my grant notification this morning. (189 Developer/Programmer). Our first entry date is 29 September 2014. Thank you all for creating this very useful pool of information. And I wish all a speedy grant. Inshallah



Congrats man. Best of Luck for your journey. God Bless you.:roll:


----------



## indiference

Hunny1234 said:


> Hello indifference I can't believe you can wait so long bro You could have applied in another category of visa in between 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


Yaa, well actually i didnt waited all this long, i had so much going on in my life that i had forgotton about it, they reminded me about my case in nov 2012 when my CO asked me for the form 80 and besides everything happens when it is ought to happen, i feel i need this now and not before.


----------



## FAIS

indiference said:


> Thanks, but i guess i myself wont get convinced that i have left smoking so it would be hard for me to get the convinced  . About the police clearance i also feel that i dont need for pakistan but to be on the safe side i have asked my CO since i dont want any last minute hassle.


That's why I am advising you to quit smoking. After that you can tell them with complete peace of mind that you have already quit.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

congrats avatar82.


----------



## sonia85PR

Congratulations and best of luck for the new episode of your life




sibostan said:


> Dear All,
> Allhumdulilah I've recieved my grant notification this morning. (189 Developer/Programmer). Our first entry date is 29 September 2014. Thank you all for creating this very useful pool of information. And I wish all a speedy grant. Inshallah


----------



## sonia85PR

Hi All!

I got 189 invite on May 26th, planning to apply by the end of July.

just wondering who else on this thread is in the same boat


----------



## msohaibkhan

sonia85PR said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I got 189 invite on May 26th, planning to apply by the end of July.
> 
> just wondering who else on this thread is in the same boat


In any case you need to apply within 60 days of invitation, so plan accordingly.


----------



## sonia85PR

*Nadra Related Query*

I am offshore for next couple of months so can't go to Nadra office myself for FRC and to the union council office for Birth-Certificate.

Can anyone else from my family do this on my behalf?


----------



## Waqarali20005

sonia85PR said:


> I am offshore for next couple of months so can't go to Nadra office myself for FRC and to the union council office for Birth-Certificate.
> 
> Can anyone else from my family do this on my behalf?


yes they can..


----------



## Hunny1234

Congrats avtar82


----------



## Hunny1234

anybody update spreadsheet


----------



## Arsen

Dear Friends,

I got PCC and Medical call on 16 may, and My med finalized on 25 May,I also uploded PCC certificates on 26 May. Today I got this message from my team:
"all outstanding documents have been provided, we will advise when your application is ready for finalisation. "

In addition I lodged on June 2013 and contacted by team 13 three times.

Please advise, is My case near Finalization?


----------



## opfian

No med/pcc calls today :/


----------



## FAIS

Hi Guys,

I have heard that TOEFL is now being accepted as an alternate to IELTS. It's a good news for those who think TOEFL is easier of the two.

FAIS


----------



## syeralia

Lodge the complaint to IGIS lets see when i got the answer from them


----------



## badar64

Avatar82 said:


> Guys I got the med n pcc call yesterday


congratulations Avatar82


----------



## OzPak

Hi All,

I've just got a question in regards to PCC, how often do case officers allow extension of the validity if the PCC have expired? I had uploaded mine back in April '13 upon request from my CO and i really don't want to go through the process again of getting PCC from three different countries where I have lived before because of the long process times & hassle.

I haven't got my Med/PCC call as of yet. 

Thanks


----------



## adila

Avatar82 said:


> Guys I got the med n pcc call yesterday


Congratulationssss


----------



## Rendezvous

Got my Visa(189) Granted today. Thanks guys for all your wonderful insights and help!


----------



## sonia85PR

Rendezvous said:


> Got my Visa(189) Granted today. Thanks guys for all your wonderful insights and help!


wow, congrats mate


----------



## badar64

Rendezvous said:


> Got my Visa(189) Granted today. Thanks guys for all your wonderful insights and help!


Many hearty congrats Rendezvous


----------



## Mani2k

Rendezvous said:


> Got my Visa(189) Granted today. Thanks guys for all your wonderful insights and help!


Congratulations brother


----------



## opfian

Rendezvous said:


> Got my Visa(189) Granted today. Thanks guys for all your wonderful insights and help!



Congrats...!!


----------



## mirza_755

Rendezvous said:


> Got my Visa(189) Granted today. Thanks guys for all your wonderful insights and help!


Many Many Congrats Brother


----------



## aussimmi

Rendezvous said:


> Got my Visa(189) Granted today. Thanks guys for all your wonderful insights and help!


Great news Rendezvous! Your timeline is almost same as mine. I got done with my meds on 15-May..... hopefully i should also be sharing good news soon


----------



## Waqarali20005

Rendezvous said:


> Got my Visa(189) Granted today. Thanks guys for all your wonderful insights and help!


Masha Allah! good news at the end of the day!


----------



## Rendezvous

aussimmi said:


> Great news Rendezvous! Your timeline is almost same as mine. I got done with my meds on 15-May..... hopefully i should also be sharing good news soon


Yes Aussimi. Yours is just around the corner. I can smell it
Good Luck and stay blessed


----------



## Hiki

Everyday grants are coming now which is a very good thing indeed ... The bad thing is that not a single tik tok on my application ... Everything is silent ... Dont know what is meant by this silence ...


----------



## indiference

FAIS said:


> That's why I am advising you to quit smoking. After that you can tell them with complete peace of mind that you have already quit.


Fais, i have started working on your advice and i went for an initial checkup as well prior to the main course, the dr was laughing , he said you want to quit smoking just cause of immigration and not to improve your health...... he said i am just being extra conscious about it and should just go for the meds without being worried. 

In all cases, i am planning to quit smoking. 

Additionally, my CO came back saying that even if my stay in Pakistan during the last 10 years is less than 1 year but i still need to submit PCC from Pakistan since its my home country....It seems it all depends on the mood of the CO and not what is their policy .


----------



## indiference

Rendezvous said:


> Got my Visa(189) Granted today. Thanks guys for all your wonderful insights and help!


Congrats!! All the best


----------



## sikandarskhan

Rendezvous said:


> Got my Visa(189) Granted today. Thanks guys for all your wonderful insights and help!


Congrats..... :clap2:


----------



## ehsanm

Rendezvous said:


> Got my Visa(189) Granted today. Thanks guys for all your wonderful insights and help!




We are on exact dates but i am awaiting for the grant today, please pray for me .. Allah Kareem


----------



## ehsanm

cant you request status


----------



## Hunny1234

Guys question,

According to my timeline Co and team 13 already asked on form 80 two times will they ask again on my current country of residence or my current location before the medical request ?? as I'm expecting my med request soon.

People share your experiences

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Hiki said:


> Everyday grants are coming now which is a very good thing indeed ... The bad thing is that not a single tik tok on my application ... Everything is silent ... Dont know what is meant by this silence ...


same here bro. I can understand


----------



## Hunny1234

Same here no tik tok here too

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Avatar82

Guys need help. I am in Dubai n family in Pak. My question is can I do my medical here and there in Pak? Would there be any problem?


----------



## samy25

please guide as i am applying visa n filling information.

1- i have masters but they assessed it equal to Diploma. So, in 'qualification' should i choose Diploma for my masters or 'masters degree'????

please guide


----------



## aussimmi

any grant notifications today???? the wait is killing me


----------



## aussimmi

samy25 said:


> please guide as i am applying visa n filling information.
> 
> 1- i have masters but they assessed it equal to Diploma. So, in 'qualification' should i choose Diploma for my masters or 'masters degree'????
> 
> please guide


choose diploma. you have to go by what the assessing body has written....


----------



## FAIS

Avatar82 said:


> Guys need help. I am in Dubai n family in Pak. My question is can I do my medical here and there in Pak? Would there be any problem?


You shouldn't face any problem. 

When my CO requested meds, I was in UAE and my family was in Pakistan. We underwent assessment separately and with 10-12 days gap in between. I went first, to Dubai London Clinic, my family went to IOM Karachi.


----------



## shehpar

hi. what is the average timelines for a pakistani to get the immigration after submitting all documents to case officer.. please see my timelines and advise when should i expect grant?


----------



## exxpat

shehpar said:


> hi. what is the average timelines for a pakistani to get the immigration after submitting all documents to case officer.. please see my timelines and advise when should i expect grant?


Please see the link to Pakistani Applicants Time Sheet in my signature. Roughly speaking it will take 12-14 months from the date of visa lodgement.


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> please guide as i am applying visa n filling information. 1- i have masters but they assessed it equal to Diploma. So, in 'qualification' should i choose Diploma for my masters or 'masters degree'???? please guide



Choose as per assessment outcome


----------



## bhura

Guys
Done with the medicals and Dubai London clinic will upload it in next week.
All other documents uploaded 
Waiting for the golden mail
Good luck to everyone 
Cheers
Bhura


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Guys Done with the medicals and Dubai London clinic will upload it in next week. All other documents uploaded Waiting for the golden mail Good luck to everyone Cheers Bhura


Good luck dear!


----------



## Santhosh.15

bhura said:


> Guys
> Done with the medicals and Dubai London clinic will upload it in next week.
> All other documents uploaded
> Waiting for the golden mail
> Good luck to everyone
> Cheers
> Bhura


Oh good. DLC jumeirah or fesitival city ?? I did at fesitival city, they uploaded in 2 days and very helpful.


----------



## bhura

DLC at jumeirah they said they ll do it in five working days


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> DLC at jumeirah they said they ll do it in five working days



Is it easy to get appt?

Do they conduct meds on weekends?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Anyone except RABEE got medical request from Team 33 or even 34?


----------



## sultanshah

salam
Anyone gave IELTS on 17 May?...my result still not uploaded


----------



## fasi1980

so now i have my signatures ....


----------



## Appleaday

hi all,

I took medical on 27th and now my online application says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
It means medical has been submitted and cleared ?


----------



## bhura

fasi1980 said:


> so now i have my signatures ....


Nothing has changed on my evisa as dr told me they will only upload my medicals by Tuesday or Wednesday 

Regards 
Bhura


----------



## bhura

Waqar Hemani said:


> Good on u  Now good luck for the golden email soon  btw which team did u get? team 33?


My team is 4 and this is 3rd CO.

Regards 
Bhura


----------



## sultanshah

Dear Seniours,
I have been assessed by Engineers Australia as Engineering Technologist (233914) with additional work experience of 4 years. I plan to claim 5 points for work experience. I have heard rumours that DIAC deducts 2 years initial work experience. Please advise me whether its true or not. If so then I will not be able to claim 5 points.
Regards


----------



## Appleaday

sultanshah said:


> Dear Seniours,
> I have been assessed by Engineers Australia as Engineering Technologist (233914) with additional work experience of 4 years. I plan to claim 5 points for work experience. I have heard rumours that DIAC deducts 2 years initial work experience. Please advise me whether its true or not. If so then I will not be able to claim 5 points.
> Regards


Nop, I had 3 yrs and 11 months experience and still i claimed 05 points


----------



## indiference

opfian said:


> Is it easy to get appt? Do they conduct meds on weekends?


They do give appointments for saturday but that is normally after a long wait, i called them 2 days ago for the appointment on saturday but they said the only available saturday is by the end of june. Therefore if you plan to front load meds then this is fine else you will have to plan for a weekday. 

Btw few years ago the meds were more easier in uae, there were a couple of authroized hospitals performing the meds so appointments were easier and faster plus they would even do it during the evenings. I dont know what made them change and monopolize it to one hospital.


----------



## opfian

indiference said:


> They do give appointments for saturday but that is normally after a long wait, i called them 2 days ago for the appointment on saturday but they said the only available saturday is by the end of june. Therefore if you plan to front load meds then this is fine else you will have to plan for a weekday. Btw few years ago the meds were more easier in uae, there were a couple of authroized hospitals performing the meds so appointments were easier and faster plus they would even do it during the evenings. I dont know what made them change and monopolize it to one hospital.


Thanks for detailed info.


----------



## Hunny1234

Opfian did u get med request ?

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## esm1985

Hi Friends,

There is a field in visa form 189 to add all previous countries of residence. I have visited few countries during my job each for a duration of 1/2/3 months. I am not sure will that count as country of residence as I was on short assignments from my employer.


----------



## opfian

Hunny1234 said:


> Opfian did u get med request ? 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(



Nah dude not yet, i just wanted to know how it works in dubai


----------



## adila

opfian said:


> Thanks for detailed info.


Did they do any job verification for u?
MIne was done last may so its almost an year passed.


----------



## opfian

adila said:


> Did they do any job verification for u? MIne was done last may so its almost an year passed.



I dont think so.


----------



## azfar_siddiqui

*Official 189 processing time is 3 months*

Hello friends,

I am pretty confused about the skill migration 189 visa processing time. At their official website its clearly mentioned that it takes 3 months. This time period should include police certificate verification and other stuff. Can anyone let me know why its mentioned 3 months, and in reality its taking around 10-12 months (for high risk countries) ?

Thanks.


----------



## mashaikh

Hi Guys,

I want to know that if i have lived in 4 different places in my city and out of which 2 places were in the same vicinity, and the other 2 were in different areas. Now, there is 1 place where i have lived for less than 8 months.. do i still have to get the PCC from that areas Police Station.


----------



## fmasaud84

bhura said:


> My team is 4 and this is 3rd CO.
> 
> Regards
> Bhura


Mine is team4 as well and yes i have 3 or 4 CO so far


----------



## fmasaud84

Waqar Hemani said:


> same here bro. I can understand


Like they say " you are not alone"


----------



## blacknight_81

mashaikh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to know that if i have lived in 4 different places in my city and out of which 2 places were in the same vicinity, and the other 2 were in different areas. Now, there is 1 place where i have lived for less than 8 months.. do i still have to get the PCC from that areas Police Station.


You would only need PCC from your city police (in case of Lahore, SP office). Make sure to put down all the addresses you have lived in the form while submitting your application for PCC.


----------



## mashaikh

blacknight_81 said:


> You would only need PCC from your city police (in case of Lahore, SP office). Make sure to put down all the addresses you have lived in the form while submitting your application for PCC.


I am from Karachi. Now i have been asking this from many friends who have submitted PCC earlier, but they are saying that each area has a Police station and we need to get the PCC from all the Police stations where i have lived. Now i was checking the immi.gov.au website and found somewhere written that we need to get the PCC where we have lived 12 or more months cumulatively, but is it for a different city or for a certain address even within a city not sure.


----------



## blacknight_81

mashaikh said:


> I am from Karachi. Now i have been asking this from many friends who have submitted PCC earlier, but they are saying that each area has a Police station and we need to get the PCC from all the Police stations where i have lived. Now i was checking the immi.gov.au website and found somewhere written that we need to get the PCC where we have lived 12 or more months cumulatively, but is it for a different city or for a certain address even within a city not sure.


Based on forms on this site:

Karachi Police » Character Certificate

It seems like you can actually get 5 PCCs for Karachi city only! 

I believe, you just need to get one and that should do.


----------



## zahoorahmed

Hi,

I received the following e-mail message as a reply from DIAC:

"At this stage there are no further documents pending. In terms of processing, the department will now ensure that all of the legal requirements are met in relation to your application. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible."


My timeline:

(1) 175 Application submitted: 23-Feb-2010
(2) Case Officer assigned: 26-Mar-2014
(3) Medical submitted: 27-Apr-2014
(4) PCC submitted: 6-May-2014


Questions:

(a) How long likely my application is going to take to get finazlied, at this stage?

(b) Generally, medical and police certificate are asked at the last stage so why the above e-mail is talking about "national security checks"? Esp. in context that I am Pakistani national (High Risk Country), how much time this security check will likely take?


Really really thanks in advance, for any feedback on this!!!!

Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## shakeelMelb

hi guys am Shakeel, i got EOI on 3rd Dec 2013 and Applied visa 189 on 4th Dec 2014, case open on feb 2014 and still now its processing...i have done wid Medical and police checks from here but till feb now its June started..didn't hear any news from them..i appiled for ICT Web Developer..any updates would be appreciated...
Sad Shakeel.


----------



## fmasaud84

Hi,

In this forum i have seen many applicants from UAE as well.
I was thinking this can be a good idea to meet up just to know each other, and I believe this is always helpful in this stage and for future as well.

Please reply if you agree.

Thank you


----------



## zahoorahmed

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In this forum i have seen many applicants from UAE as well.
> I was thinking this can be a good idea to meet up just to know each other, and I believe this is always helpful in this stage and for future as well.
> 
> Please reply if you agree.
> 
> Thank you


Very good idea! I will be interested.


----------



## Usmann_

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In this forum i have seen many applicants from UAE as well.
> I was thinking this can be a good idea to meet up just to know each other, and I believe this is always helpful in this stage and for future as well.
> 
> Please reply if you agree.
> 
> Thank you


sure bro .. anytime.. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> Hi, I received the following e-mail message as a reply from DIAC: "At this stage there are no further documents pending. In terms of processing, the department will now ensure that all of the legal requirements are met in relation to your application. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible." My timeline: (1) 175 Application submitted: 23-Feb-2010 (2) Case Officer assigned: 26-Mar-2014 (3) Medical submitted: 27-Apr-2014 (4) PCC submitted: 6-May-2014 Questions: (a) How long likely my application is going to take to get finazlied, at this stage? (b) Generally, medical and police certificate are asked at the last stage so why the above e-mail is talking about "national security checks"? Esp. in context that I am Pakistani national (High Risk Country), how much time this security check will likely take? Really really thanks in advance, for any feedback on this!!!! Regards, Zahoor


Hi Zahoor, 

It seems that your security checks are in progress and from expereince i can say that from the time they have started it can take from 12 to 18 months for pakistani applicants under visa class 175 skilled independant. Therefore submitting meds and PCC at this stage is not furitfull. The replying mentioning PCC and meds is cause its a generic reply that they send to all irrespective of weather the candidate is from high or low risk countries. When your meds and PCC are required you would be asked specifically for them.


----------



## indiference

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi, In this forum i have seen many applicants from UAE as well. I was thinking this can be a good idea to meet up just to know each other, and I believe this is always helpful in this stage and for future as well. Please reply if you agree. Thank you


Yes we surely can plan a meet up and share expereinces.


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> Hi Zahoor,
> 
> It seems that your security checks are in progress and from expereince i can say that from the time they have started it can take from 12 to 18 months for pakistani applicants under visa class 175 skilled independant. Therefore submitting meds and PCC at this stage is not furitfull. The replying mentioning PCC and meds is cause its a generic reply that they send to all irrespective of weather the candidate is from high or low risk countries. When your meds and PCC are required you would be asked specifically for them.


Dear indiference:

I submitted my Medical and all police certificates on the explicit request from Case Officer. I didn't submitted them upfront (on my own).

In fact, when my Case Officer assigned, she asked for only two things and nothing else: Health (Medical checks) & Character (Police Certificates).

I have understanding that both Medical and Police Certificate(s) are subject to expiry. So, logically they should only ask it when case is in the final stages.

Please comment.

Thanks!

Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## fmasaud84

indiference said:


> Yes we surely can plan a meet up and share expereinces.


Do you and other guys live in dubai ?


----------



## Rendezvous

Guys can someone guide me to Australian rules for Citizenship Application once PR is issued. I.e. how much time i have to stay there before an application can be launched for a Passport?

Can i study a degree course(say MBA) and still count this duration towards elgibility as dictated above?

Can i apply for a student loan to finance my studies?

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## indiference

fmasaud84 said:


> Do you and other guys live in dubai ?


I live in sharjah but work in Dubai.


----------



## indiference

Rendezvous said:


> Guys can someone guide me to Australian rules for Citizenship Application once PR is issued. I.e. how much time i have to stay there before an application can be launched for a Passport?
> 
> Can i study a degree course(say MBA) and still count this duration towards elgibility as dictated above?
> 
> Can i apply for a student loan to finance my studies?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback!


What are the current residence requirements?


2.	If you became a permanent resident on or after 1 July 2007 the residence requirement is:
o	You must have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for 4 years immediately before applying, including 1 year as a permanent resident, and
o	You must not have been absent from Australia for more than 1 year during the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year immediately before applying.


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> Dear indiference:
> 
> I submitted my Medical and all police certificates on the explicit request from Case Officer. I didn't submitted them upfront (on my own).
> 
> In fact, when my Case Officer assigned, she asked for only two things and nothing else: Health (Medical checks) & Character (Police Certificates).
> 
> I have understanding that both Medical and Police Certificate(s) are subject to expiry. So, logically they should only ask it when case is in the final stages.
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Zahoor


Did you submitted Form 80 already? I was also asked for police clearance and Meds by my Ex case officer in April 2009 and then there was long silence of about 4 years and was again contacted by a different case office in Nov 2012 for form 80. Anyhow that was a different time with recession being at its peak and immigration rules changes frequently.

Typically once a case office is assigned, he/she would request for form 80, following which they would initiate external security checks, which can range some where between 12 to 18 months. It has also been observed that in few cases form 80 was not at all requested, you might be one of those lucky ones . Have high hopes, you already have waited for long, InshAllah these meds and PCC would positively bring an end to you long wait.


----------



## Hasnain

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In this forum i have seen many applicants from UAE as well.
> I was thinking this can be a good idea to meet up just to know each other, and I believe this is always helpful in this stage and for future as well.
> 
> Please reply if you agree.
> 
> Thank you



I would be on board for this. Please do suggest venue, date and time for gathering.

Insha'Allah everyone would get their grant soon.


----------



## fmasaud84

Hasnain said:


> I would be on board for this. Please do suggest venue, date and time for gathering.
> 
> Insha'Allah everyone would get their grant soon.


Please PM me whoever is interested .


----------



## saqibaliali

Inbox me(Or to Fawad) your email address and calling number.We will arrange the event.



fmasaud84 said:


> Please PM me whoever is interested .


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> Did you submitted Form 80 already? I was also asked for police clearance and Meds by my Ex case officer in April 2009 and then there was long silence of about 4 years and was again contacted by a different case office in Nov 2012 for form 80. Anyhow that was a different time with recession being at its peak and immigration rules changes frequently.
> 
> Typically once a case office is assigned, he/she would request for form 80, following which they would initiate external security checks, which can range some where between 12 to 18 months. It has also been observed that in few cases form 80 was not at all requested, you might be one of those lucky ones . Have high hopes, you already have waited for long, InshAllah these meds and PCC would positively bring an end to you long wait.


Yes, Form-80 was asked in August 2013. I have now created my signature with all important timeline events.

Is it confirm that asking for Form-80 means start of Security Check. Even if CO is not assigned at that time. In my case, Form-80 was asked earlier then the CO allocation, as my signature stating it also.

Please comments.

Thanks!

Zahoor


----------



## saqibaliali

Fawad and Two other members have inboxed me with their email and contact numbers.
Rest who are interested in event, please send me details.I will drop email to interested people requested time and venue suggestions.




saqibaliali said:


> Inbox me(Or to Fawad) your email address and calling number.We will arrange the event.


----------



## _shel

Rendezvous said:


> Guys can someone guide me to Australian rules for Citizenship Application once PR is issued. I.e. how much time i have to stay there before an application can be launched for a Passport?
> 
> Can i study a degree course(say MBA) and still count this duration towards elgibility as dictated above?
> 
> Can i apply for a student loan to finance my studies?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback!


 Any legal residence is counted but if you have yet to move to Australia you have 4 years yet.

Student loans are only available to citizens.


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> Yes, Form-80 was asked in August 2013. I have now created my signature with all important timeline events.
> 
> Is it confirm that asking for Form-80 means start of Security Check. Even if CO is not assigned at that time. In my case, Form-80 was asked earlier then the CO allocation, as my signature stating it also.
> 
> Please comments.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Zahoor


Many times the CO is allocated but you would not know unless they require some docs from your side, apparently this seems to be your case. In my point of view (nothing certified just my observation), form 80 is requested for 2 main reasons. 

1- DIBP wants to be updated with any change of circumstances including travel history, education, job changes etc... esp in the cases where it has been a while since the application was logged. 
2- They use this information for external and internal checks. 

It seems your checks started when you submitted form 80 and now they are completed else you wouldn't have got the meds and PCC request. 

In the end, these are all assumptions, noone can tell you exactly whats happening with your case except for you CO and normally he wont be bothered unless he require some information from your side.


----------



## mashaikh

Hi,

In my Health declaration, when i select 'Yes' for having Diabetes, the option is given to provide details. Can someone advise what details should i mention... like what medicines i am taking ?

Please suggest.


----------



## opfian

_shel said:


> This is not true. How about linking your source? All school education to age 18 is free to Citizens and PR holders attending public schools. All university education is fee based, payable upfront BUT citizens can obtain loans from the government to pay their contribution to the fee, the government pays a contribution as well. PR holders get no contribution from the government and no access to loans. They can access commonwealth suported (reduced fee) places. There is no returning of fees by the government.



Thanks for clarification


----------



## Waqarali20005

mashaikh said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my Health declaration, when i select 'Yes' for having Diabetes, the option is given to provide details. Can someone advise what details should i mention... like what medicines i am taking ?
> 
> Please suggest.


you can give details like, how long since u have been diagnosed? what measures do you take to control your diabetes? are you taking regular medicines? and any other complexities developed due to diabetes?

You should give as much information as you can...


----------



## Naveed539

Hi all,

I want to ask that i have recently added my spouse in my application 1-2 weeks earlier, and after that i have been asked to provide information about gaps in employment and education section by Team 13...

Today i have been asked to provide *New Medicals & PCC for myself* as old will be expired on 14th July, 2014 and Medicals & PCC for my spouse by GSM Case Officer, Team 34...?

Does this imply that my routine processing checks are over or not really...?

Comment please,


----------



## zahoorahmed

Naveed539 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to ask that i have recently added my spouse in my application 1-2 weeks earlier, and after that i have been asked to provide information about gaps in employment and education section by Team 13...
> 
> Today i have been asked to provide *New Medicals & PCC for myself* as old will be expired on 14th July, 2014 and Medicals & PCC for my spouse by GSM Case Officer, Team 34...?
> 
> Does this imply that my routine processing checks are over or not really...?
> 
> Comment please,


(1) I was also asked for the explanation of gaps in employment and education by Team13 just after few days of CO assignment.

(2) What do you mean they are asking for NEW medical & PCC? Did you earlier sent it on your own - that few people probably called FL (Frontload)?


----------



## zahoorahmed

mashaikh said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my Health declaration, when i select 'Yes' for having Diabetes, the option is given to provide details. Can someone advise what details should i mention... like what medicines i am taking ?
> 
> Please suggest.


Like may be since when you have that? Or are you on some medicines or insulin etc..?


----------



## Naveed539

Dear ZahoorAhmad,

No it was asked by CO earlier even back in 2013 as reflected in my signatures...But now they have demanded fresh medicals & PCC...


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> Many times the CO is allocated but you would not know unless they require some docs from your side, apparently this seems to be your case. In my point of view (nothing certified just my observation), form 80 is requested for 2 main reasons.
> 
> 1- DIBP wants to be updated with any change of circumstances including travel history, education, job changes etc... esp in the cases where it has been a while since the application was logged.
> 2- They use this information for external and internal checks.
> 
> It seems your checks started when you submitted form 80 and now they are completed else you wouldn't have got the meds and PCC request.
> 
> In the end, these are all assumptions, noone can tell you exactly whats happening with your case except for you CO and normally he wont be bothered unless he require some information from your side.


Hi indiference,

Agree with the comments.

Actually because of the same reasons I was very confused. I don't know whether my Security Checks are even started or not? And even if they are start, they are at what stage?

These questions extremely important to have an idea of finalization of my case. But as you rightly said no one can sure say that.

Cheers,


----------



## adila

My friend got married to an Australian National girl.....both of them r resident in Saudi Arabia...... what is the procedure For Him to get the Australian Nationality if he wants to.


----------



## adila

I am Overweight and a patient of Hypertension like my Bp used to stay relly high but since i am using medicine its v much under control........IF I recieve medical calll(InshaAllah)....i am scared


----------



## girlaussie

As his Partner/husband is Australian Citizen so he should go for Partner Visa, 

for offshore apply 309/100 Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) 

for onshore 820/801 Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie



adila said:


> My friend got married to an Australian National girl.....both of them r resident in Saudi Arabia...... what is the procedure For Him to get the Australian Nationality if he wants to.


----------



## exxpat

Naveed539 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to ask that i have recently added my spouse in my application 1-2 weeks earlier, and after that i have been asked to provide information about gaps in employment and education section by Team 13...
> 
> Today i have been asked to provide *New Medicals & PCC for myself* as old will be expired on 14th July, 2014 and Medicals & PCC for my spouse by GSM Case Officer, Team 34...?
> 
> Does this imply that my routine processing checks are over or not really...?
> 
> Comment please,


From the trend so far, it seems your checks are over and you just need to provide them the medical and PCC and you will get your grant In Sha Allah.


----------



## AKFZ

Hey, does any one of you know if its necessary to inform CO if you are leaving for vacation ?


----------



## Waqarali20005

AKFZ said:


> Hey, does any one of you know if its necessary to inform CO if you are leaving for vacation ?


if you are travelling abroad then you should....


----------



## zahoorahmed

AKFZ said:


> Hey, does any one of you know if its necessary to inform CO if you are leaving for vacation ?


It is as such not required. Unless you are going on some long vacations and you will not be accessible through your contact details for a long time. For example, you will not be able to access e-mail, phone etc...

Otherwise I don't see any reason to update about it.

Hope it help!

Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## AKFZ

Waqarali20005 said:


> if you are travelling abroad then you should....


Thanks !


----------



## AKFZ

zahoorahmed said:


> It is as such not required. Unless you are going on some long vacations and you will not be accessible through your contact details for a long time. For example, you will not be able to access e-mail, phone etc...
> 
> Otherwise I don't see any reason to update about it.
> 
> Hope it help!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Zahoor




Thanks, I just read somewhere that if you leave your current address for more than 14 days so one should inform, so was just wondering that whether its for vacation as well or if we temporarily shift to other address. Anyways thanks for your response.


----------



## aussimmi

guys any grants today for those who gave medicals last month?? mine were submitted to DIBP on the 19-May and CO says that they are still with the medical officer...... not sure if they have been referred or just under normal processing. on emedical site, the meds status is shown as complete for all three tests.....


----------



## zahoorahmed

aussimmi said:


> guys any grants today for those who gave medicals last month?? mine were submitted to DIBP on the 19-May and CO says that they are still with the medical officer...... not sure if they have been referred or just under normal processing. on emedical site, the meds status is shown as complete for all three tests.....


Hi aussimmi:

I submitted my medical in April and PCC in May. Still waiting for Grant.

But I am confused about Security Check processing. When it was actually started. At which stage it is. Because Security Check can significantly affect on when you will get grant. 

In your case at any stage Form-80 were asked (After lodging application)? Because many think it indicate Security Checks, probably.

I wish you and all other get GRANT very soon.

Cheers,


----------



## aussimmi

zahoorahmed said:


> Hi aussimmi:
> 
> I submitted my medical in April and PCC in May. Still waiting for Grant.
> 
> But I am confused about Security Check processing. When it was actually started. At which stage it is. Because Security Check can significantly affect on when you will get grant.
> 
> In your case at any stage Form-80 were asked (After lodging application)? Because many think it indicate Security Checks, probably.
> 
> I wish you and all other get GRANT very soon.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi zahoor,

When the CO was allocated, she asked only for evidence of overseas work experience. Form 80 was submitted along with the visa application. Team 13 contacted me in Dec 2013 asking for additional details on unemployment period.

The CO had however confirmed in Sept 2013 that the external checks are in process during one of our email communications. The CO had advised me not to undergo medicals at that time. Finally last month on the 12-May the CO requested for medical and PCC... and since then there has been a very impatient wait so far


----------



## samy25

i am ready with every document to lodge.... but how to pay the fee from Pak???????????????????? i am trying friends overseas but no luck yet...please guide


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> i am ready with every document to lodge.... but how to pay the fee from Pak???????????????????? i am trying friends overseas but no luck yet...please guide


Best way is to pay through an overseas friend/relative


----------



## opfian

zahoorahmed said:


> It is as such not required. Unless you are going on some long vacations and you will not be accessible through your contact details for a long time. For example, you will not be able to access e-mail, phone etc... Otherwise I don't see any reason to update about it. Hope it help! Regards, Zahoor


Agreed!!


----------



## zahoorahmed

aussimmi said:


> Hi zahoor,
> 
> When the CO was allocated, she asked only for evidence of overseas work experience. Form 80 was submitted along with the visa application. Team 13 contacted me in Dec 2013 asking for additional details on unemployment period.
> 
> The CO had however confirmed in Sept 2013 that the external checks are in process during one of our email communications. The CO had advised me not to undergo medicals at that time. Finally last month on the 12-May the CO requested for medical and PCC... and since then there has been a very impatient wait so far


Hi aussimmi,

Although it is always very difficult to tell anything for sure in immigration processing, but I would be in much better position to comments on things, if you write a very detailed timeline with all possible major/minor events mentioned.

My timeline is mentioned in my signature.

By comparing my experience, my timeline and your timeline I will comments on that.

However, in general it looks that either your Security Checks are finished or near to finish.

Once you will write your detailed timeline, I will comment further on it.

Cheers,

Zahoor


----------



## MusaBilal

Is it a usual delay in grant? I have lodged visa app in mid Feb, no response of any kind yet on CO allocation / delay email, etc.

Anyone knows how to reach DIBP for follow up.

I am on 190 sub class

Cheers


----------



## indiference

guys, i am having a hard time trying to find the link of immi.gov.au to check the progress of my online application, it was fairly simple earlier but now the link to check the progress of an online application takes to a ImmiAccount page, has something changed? little help please. 

Btw i logged in few days ago, till then it wasn't changed.


----------



## ahmed84

indiference said:


> guys, i am having a hard time trying to find the link of immi.gov.au to check the progress of my online application, it was fairly simple earlier but now the link to check the progress of an online application takes to a ImmiAccount page, has something changed? little help please.
> 
> Btw i logged in few days ago, till then it wasn't changed.


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## indiference

ahmed84 said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Thanks Ahmed, I have figured it out, they have changed how it use to be before, now we need to create an immiaccount and then have to import our application, following which we can check the status, upload documents and perform other functions. 

It would be decent if they would have informed us prior to making this change via e-mail. 

Anyhow all is well that ends well, i can see my status now


----------



## bhura

Hi friends
Medicals uploaded by clinic today
Fingers crossed waiting for the golden mail
Wish you guys all the best for ur speedy grants 

Cheers 
Bhura


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Hi friends Medicals uploaded by clinic today Fingers crossed waiting for the golden mail Wish you guys all the best for ur speedy grants Cheers Bhura


Grant is on its way!!!!! weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fasi1980

bhura said:


> Hi friends
> Medicals uploaded by clinic today
> Fingers crossed waiting for the golden mail
> Wish you guys all the best for ur speedy grants
> 
> Cheers
> Bhura


Oh Yes i just seen mines are also uploaded.
now i also dont have health examination link anymore.


----------



## ahmed84

I contacted the case officer to extend my medicals and he accepted and extended it to september 2014. My question is does this mean I shouldn't expect anything until september? I am thinking now I shouldn't have requested the extension.


----------



## FAIS

After looking at the timelines of some people here, who have lodged applications in 2012 under 175 and 189, I feel blessed Alhamdulillah.

I missed June 30, 2012 deadline of applying under 175 and thought that I would never get the visa again due to significant changes. Then again I couldn't apply due to certain personal reasons under 189 for another 8 months and felt that it was not in my favor and I should leave the plan of migration. But now I feel that this delay was in fact a blessing in disguise mashaa Allah. 

Reason for mentioning my story is that we make plans for ourselves and Allah make certain plans for us as well. Initially we think that things are not going in the right direction. People who are experiencing significant delays in their visa processing may come to know in the future that in fact this delay has done a favor to them. 

So guys please stay put and always pray to Allah for your and your family's betterment and thank Him for everything, for the delays and even if you aren't granted with the visa. Maybe this delay or refusal has hidden something good in it.

And pray for the people who have been granted, not only for worldly gains but for the hereafter as well. Your one prayer may change the lives of others inshaa Allah.


----------



## Waqarali20005

FAIS said:


> After looking at the timelines of some people here, who have lodged applications in 2012 under 175 and 189, I feel blessed Alhamdulillah.
> 
> I missed June 30, 2012 deadline of applying under 175 and thought that I would never get the visa again due to significant changes. Then again I couldn't apply due to certain personal reasons under 189 for another 8 months and felt that it was not in my favor and I should leave the plan of migration. But now I feel that this delay was in fact a blessing in disguise mashaa Allah.
> 
> Reason for mentioning my story is that we make plans for ourselves and Allah make certain plans for us as well. Initially we think that things are not going in the right direction. People who are experiencing significant delays in their visa processing may come to know in the future that in fact this delay has done a favor to them.
> 
> So guys please stay put and always pray to Allah for your and your family's betterment and thank Him for everything, for the delays and even if you aren't granted with the visa. Maybe this delay or refusal has hidden something good in it.
> 
> And pray for the people who have been granted, not only for worldly gains but for the hereafter as well. Your one prayer may change the lives of others inshaa Allah.


I agree with you. BTW your timeline is not visible to me......  can you share your time line please? via your signature?


----------



## msohaibkhan

MusaBilal said:


> Is it a usual delay in grant? I have lodged visa app in mid Feb, no response of any kind yet on CO allocation / delay email, etc.
> 
> Anyone knows how to reach DIBP for follow up.
> 
> I am on 190 sub class
> 
> Cheers


Since its official and mentioned in the website that COs (for 190 class) are allocated to the cases filed upto 01 March. Your CO should have contacted you. YOu may reach DIBP on the number 00 61 1300 364 613. Please let us know about the outcome of the conversation with them.


----------



## ziakhalid

exxpat said:


> From the trend so far, it seems your checks are over and you just need to provide them the medical and PCC and you will get your grant In Sha Allah.


Just one suggestion for excel sheet
if you could highlight those applicant who already got their medical calls with different colour.


----------



## syeralia

Any grant or MED/PCC call for today


----------



## OzPak

insanesanatic;4155281.[/quote said:


> Don't know which part of Australia you live in but theres definitely some incorrect information in the above. You definitely can't claim your whole tuition fee through tax exemptions. Citizens get an education loan from the government which does need to be paid back in full through instalments deducted from your pay when you reach a certain salary threshold. In regards to centrelink youth allowance not every Australian is automatically eligible for these privileges as there are certain criteria that need to be satisfied.


----------



## ScorpKing

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## bhura

after submitting everything wait is very difficult..
good luck everyone.


----------



## bhura

how we know medical is finalized or referred?
medical links for all the family members are disappeared now.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi,
guys need some of your expert opinion
i have been asked to upload the medical of ,y wife n child which i did last month 20 i think and it was uploaded uptill 24....now i received an email ..very short...i.e.
_Hi
Thanks for your email. I will note this information.
I am just waiting on the medicals for the spouse to be cleared from the MOC. I will let you know when this is finalised.
Regards
LM
Position Number xxx
Visa Processing Officer - Team x
General Skilled Migration - Adelaide _


what is it mean..where is medical verifying....my wife has conceived last week before medical but she is non-migrant


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> how we know medical is finalized or referred? medical links for all the family members are disappeared now.



Hmmmmm million $ question


----------



## samy25

*ISLAMABAD PCC*


1- Down load PCC form from Home (fill it and do the needful)
2-Go to G 11 main commissioner office n meat admin of SSP. they will mark it
3-go to your police station and area DCP for stamp and signature
4- go Back to G11 and submit
5- get the certificate next day 



we have been through from friday to now and with out any problem we have our PCC.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

samy25 said:


> *ISLAMABAD PCC*
> 
> 
> 1- Down load PCC form from Home (fill it and do the needful)
> 2-Go to G 11 main commissioner office n meat admin of SSP. they will mark it
> 3-go to your police station and area DCP for stamp and signature
> 4- go Back to G11 and submit
> 5- get the certificate next day
> 
> 
> 
> we have been through from friday to now and with out any problem we have our PCC.


i had made it recently from lahore..and it was one windows operation..
they gave me form..which i filled and attached the passport copies..then they verify information and also snapped a picture from camera..but i received my pcc after 4 days..but at HOME via TCS


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> ISLAMABAD PCC 1- Down load PCC form from Home (fill it and do the needful) 2-Go to G 11 main commissioner office n meat admin of SSP. they will mark it 3-go to your police station and area DCP for stamp and signature 4- go Back to G11 and submit 5- get the certificate next day  we have been through from friday to now and with out any problem we have our PCC.



Great


----------



## samy25

Haseeb.hasan said:


> i had made it recently from lahore..and it was one windows operation..
> they gave me form..which i filled and attached the passport copies..then they verify information and also snapped a picture from camera..but i received my pcc after 4 days..but at HOME via TCS


wow lahore is great  ... but in islamabad itsnt like that


----------



## samy25

guys last day i asked a questions but couldnt find answer please guide... u r all MashALLAh near grants now help people like us ..

in form 80 what to write in citizen ship granted year for parents..? as they born before pakistan born


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

samy25 said:


> guys last day i asked a questions but couldnt find answer please guide... u r all MashALLAh near grants now help people like us ..
> 
> in form 80 what to write in citizen ship granted year for parents..? as they born before pakistan born


i wrote 'hindustan' not india and citizenship is Pakistan and date was 14 aug 1947


----------



## samy25

my frind is asking for payment that what is verification after paying the fee from credit card... guys please guide


----------



## Waqarali20005

samy25 said:


> my frind is asking for payment that what is verification after paying the fee from credit card... guys please guide


they will send you an invoice and a receipt for payment...


----------



## samy25

Waqarali20005 said:


> they will send you an invoice and a receipt for payment...


in email? n after how much time?


----------



## fadiexpart

bhura said:


> how we know medical is finalized or referred?
> medical links for all the family members are disappeared now.


once meds finalized, following text will come up in my experience..

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


----------



## fadiexpart

ahmed84 said:


> I contacted the case officer to extend my medicals and he accepted and extended it to september 2014. My question is does this mean I shouldn't expect anything until september? I am thinking now I shouldn't have requested the extension.


mine meds were extended in last december for 6 months and now even six months gave gone and now the message on e-visa page shows 



The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


so things are getting little complicated in term of meds and its request by CO..

regards


----------



## FAIS

Waqarali20005 said:


> I agree with you. BTW your timeline is not visible to me......  can you share your time line please? via your signature?


Added the signature


----------



## MusaBilal

Goodness, can anyone confirm how long does it take for visa grant for Pakistani applicants on 190 subclass.

I am shocked to see people waiting for over a year now.

*Has anyone ever got the grant in 2-3 months?*


----------



## MusaBilal

FAIS said:


> Added the signature


Hey Fais, its been nearly three months since I lodged my visa app and no sign of CO or any intimation yet.

Just wondering were you notified that security checks will be conducted or expected time it could take to get the grant?

Do they conduct security checks for all pakis?

Thanks


----------



## FAIS

MusaBilal said:


> Hey Fais, its been nearly three months since I lodged my visa app and no sign of CO or any intimation yet.
> 
> Just wondering were you notified that security checks will be conducted or expected time it could take to get the grant?
> 
> Do they conduct security checks for all pakis?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, a CO notified me that my application was being subjected to external checks that could take from 6-12 months. But then I received requests for additional information 4 times from three different COs. Though, those requests seemed to be related to security assessment. For example, they asked several questions around my travel history, visa labels, bank statements, etc.

Regarding your second question, I am not aware. But reading comments on this thread, it appears that all Pakistanis are subjected to security checks.


----------



## MusaBilal

FAIS said:


> Yes, a CO notified me that my application was being subjected to external checks that could take from 6-12 months. But then I received requests for additional information 4 times from three different COs. Though, those requests seemed to be related to security assessment. For example, they asked several questions around my travel history, visa labels, bank statements, etc.
> 
> Regarding your second question, I am not aware. But reading comments on this thread, it appears that all Pakistanis are subjected to security checks.


Thanks FAIS


----------



## msohaibkhan

MusaBilal said:


> Goodness, can anyone confirm how long does it take for visa grant for Pakistani applicants on 190 subclass.
> 
> I am shocked to see people waiting for over a year now.
> 
> *Has anyone ever got the grant in 2-3 months?*


Brother, you have wrong stats. Pakistanis normally get 190 visa between 3 to 6 months. People who waited for over an year can be counted on fingers. This time they are taking time because of exhausted visa planned levels which will be reset in July Insha'Allah. And last but not the least, the current wait is not only confined to Pakistanis but it is for all the nationalities. Remember I'm talking about 190 visa class, not 189


----------



## MusaBilal

msohaibkhan said:


> Brother, you have wrong stats. Pakistanis normally get 190 visa between 3 to 6 months. People who waited for over an year can be counted on fingers. This time they are taking time because of exhausted visa planned levels which will be reset in July Insha'Allah. And last but not the least, the current wait is not only confined to Pakistanis but it is for all the nationalities. Remember I'm talking about 190 visa class, not 189


Happy to know if that's the case.


----------



## javaidiqbal

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear all
> 
> Has anyone who applied in April been allocated CO yet? I am 190 applicant
> 
> Thanks


I applied on 25th March and no CO yet; I am also 190. 

BTW; did you submit new form 80 as you applied in April 14.


----------



## ssaifuddin

opfian said:


> Dude if u ask me, 189 is worth waiting. Rest is ur choice.


Hi Ofians

Can you please tell me how 189 is better if he has state sponcer from Victoia.
The 2 common destination of interest for Pakistanis are Melbourne & Sydnay.
189 need lot of patience and the advantage is he can work anywhere.. so best working place would be either Sydney or Melboune..

Please suggest..If 189 has really a good edge I would like to hear and enjoy as I am in the queue of 189.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## hassan111

Dear Mates,

I have a query, do we need to get the PCC attested from Foriegn affairs in Islamabad?

Thanks


----------



## opfian

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Ofians Can you please tell me how 189 is better if he has state sponcer from Victoia. The 2 common destination of interest for Pakistanis are Melbourne & Sydnay. 189 need lot of patience and the advantage is he can work anywhere.. so best working place would be either Sydney or Melboune.. Please suggest..If 189 has really a good edge I would like to hear and enjoy as I am in the queue of 189. regards Saifuddin



I thought to pass ur question, as i never wanted to drag my self in a discussion which may end up without convincing either of the parties.

Well for me, being in a position to make a choice is way way better than having none or very limited.

Secondly i just used his profession title on Seek.com (one of the most popular job portal in ANZ) and got encouraging results. 

Having 100+ Job options all in four major cities is better than having 12 options in sponsored state (btw 100+ part didn't include Melbourne as work location)


----------



## easternsolo

Alhumdulillah Got 189 Visa Grant Today


My timelines are as follow

EOI Sub: 19-12-12; 
Invi: 07-01-13; 
PCC (PK & DXB) & Med *(DXB) Sub: 25-03-13;
SOME ADDITIONAL INFORMATION : 10 2013 (From Team 13)
Med & PCC (2nd request because it was expired): 07 May 2014
Grant: 03 Jun 2014 

Wish quick grants for all Pakistanis.


----------



## bhura

hassan111 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I have a query, do we need to get the PCC attested from Foriegn affairs in Islamabad?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Hassan,

you dont need to get any of your documents attested if its in color and you scan as color.
I guess you have a colored photograph in your PCC so you dont require to get any attestation.


regards,

Bhura


----------



## Santhosh.15

easternsolo said:


> Alhumdulillah Got 189 Visa Grant Today
> 
> My timelines are as follow
> 
> EOI Sub: 19-12-12;
> Invi: 07-01-13;
> PCC (PK & DXB) & Med *(DXB) Sub: 25-03-13;
> SOME ADDITIONAL INFORMATION : 10 2013 (From Team 13)
> Med & PCC (2nd request because it was expired): 07 May 2014
> Grant: 03 Jun 2014
> 
> Wish quick grants for all Pakistanis.


Patience is Virtue. Congratulations buddy. God bless.


----------



## syeralia

easternsolo said:


> Alhumdulillah Got 189 Visa Grant Today
> 
> 
> My timelines are as follow
> 
> EOI Sub: 19-12-12;
> Invi: 07-01-13;
> PCC (PK & DXB) & Med *(DXB) Sub: 25-03-13;
> SOME ADDITIONAL INFORMATION : 10 2013 (From Team 13)
> Med & PCC (2nd request because it was expired): 07 May 2014
> Grant: 03 Jun 2014
> 
> Wish quick grants for all Pakistanis.



Congrates mate


----------



## opfian

easternsolo said:


> Alhumdulillah Got 189 Visa Grant Today My timelines are as follow EOI Sub: 19-12-12; Invi: 07-01-13; PCC (PK & DXB) & Med *(DXB) Sub: 25-03-13; SOME ADDITIONAL INFORMATION : 10 2013 (From Team 13) Med & PCC (2nd request because it was expired): 07 May 2014 Grant: 03 Jun 2014  Wish quick grants for all Pakistanis.



Congrats!!!


----------



## bhura

Hi friends 
My home telephone and current office address( same company) is changed.
Is this a change in circumstances ?
Shall I inform this to my Co?
Kindly advise

Regards


----------



## FAIS

bhura said:


> Hi friends
> My home telephone and current office address( same company) is changed.
> Is this a change in circumstances ?
> Shall I inform this to my Co?
> Kindly advise
> 
> Regards


Don't know about home phone number, but change of office address is definitely a critical one in my opinion, specially is the phone number has also changed.

In any case, sending a two liner to keep your CO informed is always a good idea.


----------



## fasi1980

bhura said:


> Hi friends
> My home telephone and current office address( same company) is changed.
> Is this a change in circumstances ?
> Shall I inform this to my Co?
> Kindly advise
> 
> Regards


I think you shouldn't as you are close to grant it might produce more delays. they need this change of circumstances information during the course of security checks and those are already been done.. If you tell them now this time might it will open up again for another 3 months delay. relax and wait for a month and see if there would be any thing CO will ask you directly.


----------



## opfian

@insanesanatic & @_shel please stop it, this argument is serving no benefit for members. 

Let us continue with our healthy discussion.


----------



## FAIS

Sorry guys,

Please ignore my earlier post if the discussion has ended. 

And thanks opfian for the great advice.


----------



## chalaa

easternsolo said:


> Alhumdulillah Got 189 Visa Grant Today
> 
> 
> My timelines are as follow
> 
> EOI Sub: 19-12-12;
> Invi: 07-01-13;
> PCC (PK & DXB) & Med *(DXB) Sub: 25-03-13;
> SOME ADDITIONAL INFORMATION : 10 2013 (From Team 13)
> Med & PCC (2nd request because it was expired): 07 May 2014
> Grant: 03 Jun 2014
> 
> Wish quick grants for all Pakistanis.



congrats bro!
Can you please tell us if the medical and pcc in 2013 was done on CO's request or u front loaded? and what date has been given to u for 1st entry?


----------



## indiference

easternsolo said:


> Alhumdulillah Got 189 Visa Grant Today My timelines are as follow EOI Sub: 19-12-12; Invi: 07-01-13; PCC (PK & DXB) & Med *(DXB) Sub: 25-03-13; SOME ADDITIONAL INFORMATION : 10 2013 (From Team 13) Med & PCC (2nd request because it was expired): 07 May 2014 Grant: 03 Jun 2014  Wish quick grants for all Pakistanis.


Congrats buddy....all the best!


----------



## TV Buff

Happy to inform you guys that I just received my PCC request!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

TV Buff said:


> Happy to inform you guys that I just received my PCC request!


once again congrats bro. Very happy, finally heading towards grant. I have just called after hearing ur news and as expected mine is still under security check  anyways happy that atleast they are working.


----------



## usman.shahid

Waqar Hemani said:


> Inshallah Soon


Waqar did u call your CO directly or their contact center number? Did they tell you explicitly that security checks are still in progress or they said generally that application is in process? please let me know. Which team you are from?


----------



## usman.shahid

Anyone from Team 2 who applied for 189 visa in 2012 and still waiting??? please reply


----------



## Waqar Hemani

usman.shahid said:


> Waqar did u call your CO directly or their contact center number? Did they tell you explicitly that security checks are still in progress or they said generally that application is in process? please let me know. Which team you are from?


i used to call directly to my CO as i have his number but since last 1 month they have changed the system. Now 2 or 3 teams are looking all the cases in collaboration, which means no specific case officer anymore. Therefore I called my Team directly, I got the number from the email they send as a reply, and the visa officer there check my application in her system and informed me specifically that Checks are going on, on my application.


----------



## ScorpKing

Seems like medical of my son has been finalized, but still no mail


----------



## usman.shahid

Waqar Hemani said:


> i used to call directly to my CO as i have his number but since last 1 month they have changed the system. Now 2 or 3 teams are looking all the cases in collaboration, which means no specific case officer anymore. Therefore I called my Team directly, I got the number from the email they send as a reply, and the visa officer there check my application in her system and informed me specifically that Checks are going on, on my application.


I also tried to call my team but everytime i call i hear that "the number you have dialed is not available in your area" I am calling 0061 1300 131 881. 

which number you are calling and what is your wait time on call?

tell me your team please


----------



## Waqar Hemani

usman.shahid said:


> I also tried to call my team but everytime i call i hear that "the number you have dialed is not available in your area" I am calling 0061 1300 131 881.
> 
> which number you are calling and what is your wait time on call?
> 
> tell me your team please


I am calling on landline of my team. My team is 33, every team has different number. I dont know about urs.


----------



## usman.shahid

Waqar Hemani said:


> And u cant call on 1300 number outside australia. For outside australia u have to call the normal landline number with area code. If you want team 33 number I can inbox u but then if ur team is different they wouldnt be able to help.


i have team 2 number but it was just written 131 881 only. i added 0061 1300 myself. plz inbox me team 33 number


----------



## fasi1980

Dear Guys as of today 4-06-2014 i have been granted PR VISA for Australia ...........


----------



## opfian

TV Buff said:


> Happy to inform you guys that I just received my PCC request!



Great ... Get them arranged ASAP


----------



## opfian

fasi1980 said:


> Dear Guys as of today 4-06-2014 i have been granted PR VISA for Australia ...........



Congratulations dear!!!


----------



## mirza_755

fasi1980 said:


> Dear Guys as of today 4-06-2014 i have been granted PR VISA for Australia ...........


Congrats


----------



## msohaibkhan

usman.shahid said:


> I also tried to call my team but everytime i call i hear that "the number you have dialed is not available in your area" I am calling 0061 1300 131 881.
> 
> which number you are calling and what is your wait time on call?
> 
> tell me your team please


Try the number from Zong. I earlier tried on Mobilink and got the same recording as you got, but Zong carried the call successfully to that number.


----------



## bhura

fasi1980 said:


> Dear Guys as of today 4-06-2014 i have been granted PR VISA for Australia ...........


Congrats man best of luck for your future in Australia
What is ur team no. ?
We did Medicals on same date from same clinic 

Regards


----------



## Mani2k

usman.shahid said:


> Anyone from Team 2 who applied for 189 visa in 2012 and still waiting??? please reply


Mine is Team 2 and still waiting.....


----------



## ScorpKing

fasi1980 said:


> Dear Guys as of today 4-06-2014 i have been granted PR VISA for Australia ...........


Congrats dude...your and my time line are almost same..submitted PCC on 2nd


----------



## fasi1980

bhura said:


> Congrats man best of luck for your future in Australia
> What is ur team no. ?
> We did Medicals on same date from same clinic
> 
> Regards


Its Team 2


----------



## usman.shahid

msohaibkhan said:


> Try the number from Zong. I earlier tried on Mobilink and got the same recording as you got, but Zong carried the call successfully to that number.


Did u call the same number? If i call their general inquiry number +61 1300 364 613 then I am able to get through. However cant call GSM Team 2 number i.e. 131 881.


----------



## adila

fasi1980 said:


> Dear Guys as of today 4-06-2014 i have been granted PR VISA for Australia ...........


Congratulaionssss!!!!!!!!!1.Best of Luck man


----------



## exxpat

fasi1980 said:


> Dear Guys as of today 4-06-2014 i have been granted PR VISA for Australia ...........


Congratulations man 

So far we have got 7 grants in May (6 189 and 1 was 175) and 2 (189) in June and we have at least 7 in pipeline for bhura, Tv Buff, Umme-abu, Rabi, Avatar82, aussimmi and contracts_engineer who all got medical calls in last two months and have been waiting well over 16 months.

And In Sha Allah we shall get more than that - people waiting over 18+ months deserve a good news for their patience.


----------



## fasi1980

usman.shahid said:


> plz share ur CO initials....i am also from Team 2


I sent you a PM about it


----------



## Mani2k

usman.shahid said:


> plz share your CO initials Mani


Earlier it was SB but after the new changes, don't know...


----------



## opfian

exxpat said:


> Congratulations man  So far we have got 7 grants in May (6 189 and 1 was 175) and 2 (189) in June and we have at least 7 in pipeline for bhura, Tv Buff, Umme-abu, Rabi, Avatar82, aussimmi and contracts_engineer who all got medical calls in last two months and have been waiting well over 16 months. And In Sha Allah we shall get more than that - people waiting over 18+ months deserve a good news for their patience.




Thanks for update


----------



## fasi1980

Wish you all Good future, quick and earliest grants. We really deserve it.. we have been tested through our patients...


----------



## ScorpKing

exxpat said:


> Congratulations man
> 
> So far we have got 7 grants in May (6 189 and 1 was 175) and 2 (189) in June and we have at least 7 in pipeline for bhura, Tv Buff, Umme-abu, Rabi, Avatar82, aussimmi and contracts_engineer who all got medical calls in last two months and have been waiting well over 16 months.
> 
> And In Sha Allah we shall get more than that - people waiting over 18+ months deserve a good news for their patience.


You missed me...


----------



## exxpat

ScorpKing said:


> You missed me...


unintentional purely  but you know you are the king and how dare your CO ignores you for another month


----------



## TV Buff

Hey guys, I had pre-arranged my medicals and PCCs as soon as people started getting medical calls a month ago. I submitted my PCCs earlier today as soon as I got a request for PCCs. Very glad to inform everyone that I received my PR just now! Hope everyone on the forum gets their grant soon too! My prayers are with you!


----------



## ScorpKing

TV Buff said:


> Hey guys, I had pre-arranged my medicals and PCCs as soon as people started getting medical calls a month ago. I submitted my PCCs earlier today as soon as I got a request for PCCs. Very glad to inform everyone that I received my PR just now! Hope everyone on the forum gets their grant soon too! My prayers are with you!


Congrats dude


----------



## TheExpatriate

Congratulations Fasi1980 ....... well deserved celebration after a long, grilling wait.

Question is, I can see from ur timeline that PCC/Meds were only requested about 3 weeks ago, does it mean that PCC/Meds will only be requested ONCE you clear a Sec check, or it's irrelevant? I mean, if the CO requests ur Meds/PCC, does it mean you skipped the check?


----------



## TheExpatriate

TV Buff said:


> Hey guys, I had pre-arranged my medicals and PCCs as soon as people started getting medical calls a month ago. I submitted my PCCs earlier today as soon as I got a request for PCCs. Very glad to inform everyone that I received my PR just now! Hope everyone on the forum gets their grant soon too! My prayers are with you!


Congrats. Same day grant  WOW man


----------



## TV Buff

TheExpatriate said:


> Congrats. Same day grant  WOW man


Yes! Congratulations to you too buddy!


----------



## TheExpatriate

TV Buff said:


> Yes! Congratulations to you too buddy!


I am still waiting ....... Let's hope I won't wait for long ........


----------



## Rabee

Congrats TV-Buff, this is the greatest news I am really happy for you...
Hope I will follow you soon as we had the same COs.

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S::::::::::::::::::T V - B u f f !*
:fencing::horn:




TV Buff said:


> Hey guys, I had pre-arranged my medicals and PCCs as soon as people started getting medical calls a month ago. I submitted my PCCs earlier today as soon as I got a request for PCCs. Very glad to inform everyone that I received my PR just now! Hope everyone on the forum gets their grant soon too! My prayers are with you!


----------



## adila

TV Buff said:


> Hey guys, I had pre-arranged my medicals and PCCs as soon as people started getting medical calls a month ago. I submitted my PCCs earlier today as soon as I got a request for PCCs. Very glad to inform everyone that I received my PR just now! Hope everyone on the forum gets their grant soon too! My prayers are with you!


Great.............................So June 6 is one of the Golden Days of ur life....MashAllah
:clap2:


----------



## TV Buff

Thanks everyone! Hope your wait ends soon too!


----------



## msohaibkhan

usman.shahid said:


> Did u call the same number? If i call their general inquiry number +61 1300 364 613 then I am able to get through. However cant call GSM Team 2 number i.e. 131 881.


Yes the same number i.e. +16 131 881. You may also reach them via Warid


----------



## opfian

TV Buff said:


> Hey guys, I had pre-arranged my medicals and PCCs as soon as people started getting medical calls a month ago. I submitted my PCCs earlier today as soon as I got a request for PCCs. Very glad to inform everyone that I received my PR just now! Hope everyone on the forum gets their grant soon too! My prayers are with you!



Wow congrats


----------



## mohsin_jawed

Mani2k said:


> Earlier it was SB but after the new changes, don't know...


Mine is team 2 as well. First CO initials were RL and recently it has changed to AF.


----------



## mohsin_jawed

TV Buff said:


> Hey guys, I had pre-arranged my medicals and PCCs as soon as people started getting medical calls a month ago. I submitted my PCCs earlier today as soon as I got a request for PCCs. Very glad to inform everyone that I received my PR just now! Hope everyone on the forum gets their grant soon too! My prayers are with you!


Congratulations. Just a quick question, were you asked to resumbit updated form 80 in between? I was only asked to give dates of unemployment when the CO was assigned. After that I haven`t been contacted at all.


----------



## adila

mohsin_jawed said:


> Congratulations. Just a quick question, were you asked to resumbit updated form 80 in between? I was only asked to give dates of unemployment when the CO was assigned. After that I haven`t been contacted at all.


Same here.... i was asked about my Form80 and to justify a few questions about taxation.... Later i was never contacted again....
Were u asked about ur PCC and Medical or you ...FrontLoaded thm?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

TV Buff said:


> Hey guys, I had pre-arranged my medicals and PCCs as soon as people started getting medical calls a month ago. I submitted my PCCs earlier today as soon as I got a request for PCCs. Very glad to inform everyone that I received my PR just now! Hope everyone on the forum gets their grant soon too! My prayers are with you!


Congrats again and agin and again and again :rockon:


----------



## usman.shahid

msohaibkhan said:


> Yes the same number i.e. +16 131 881. You may also reach them via Warid


Its +61 not +16. I tried from Warid number as well but no success. Can u tell me the complete number that u dialed? i guess there is something to dial between +61 and 131


----------



## mohsin_jawed

adila said:


> Same here.... i was asked about my Form80 and to justify a few questions about taxation.... Later i was never contacted again....
> Were u asked about ur PCC and Medical or you ...FrontLoaded thm?


Ohh I see. Hoping that they don`t ask for it again. I frontloaded them both in Jan 2013.


----------



## usman.shahid

TV Buff said:


> Thanks everyone! Hope your wait ends soon too!


Congrats for your grant


----------



## aussimmi

TV Buff said:


> Hey guys, I had pre-arranged my medicals and PCCs as soon as people started getting medical calls a month ago. I submitted my PCCs earlier today as soon as I got a request for PCCs. Very glad to inform everyone that I received my PR just now! Hope everyone on the forum gets their grant soon too! My prayers are with you!


great news!! Congrats!


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> Try the number from Zong. I earlier tried on Mobilink and got the same recording as you got, but Zong carried the call successfully to that number.


what is the outcome? do you advise others like me to call them and inquire about CO allocation?


----------



## Waqarali20005

samy25 said:


> guys last day i asked a questions but couldnt find answer please guide... u r all MashALLAh near grants now help people like us ..
> 
> in form 80 what to write in citizen ship granted year for parents..? as they born before pakistan born


14 aug 1947!


----------



## Waqarali20005

samy25 said:


> in email? n after how much time?


you can print that receipt and invoice ffrom IMMI account as well. they email this receipt immediately....


----------



## Waqarali20005

easternsolo said:


> Alhumdulillah Got 189 Visa Grant Today
> 
> 
> My timelines are as follow
> 
> EOI Sub: 19-12-12;
> Invi: 07-01-13;
> PCC (PK & DXB) & Med *(DXB) Sub: 25-03-13;
> SOME ADDITIONAL INFORMATION : 10 2013 (From Team 13)
> Med & PCC (2nd request because it was expired): 07 May 2014
> Grant: 03 Jun 2014
> 
> Wish quick grants for all Pakistanis.


Congrats!


----------



## Waqarali20005

hassan111 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I have a query, do we need to get the PCC attested from Foriegn affairs in Islamabad?
> 
> Thanks


no, attestation is required for PCC..atleast i never heard of it..


----------



## ssaifuddin

opfian said:


> I thought to pass ur question, as i never wanted to drag my self in a discussion which may end up without convincing either of the parties.
> 
> Well for me, being in a position to make a choice is way way better than having none or very limited.
> 
> Secondly i just used his profession title on Seek.com (one of the most popular job portal in ANZ) and got encouraging results.
> 
> Having 100+ Job options all in four major cities is better than having 12 options in sponsored state (btw 100+ part didn't include Melbourne as work location)


Thanks Opfians,

I agreed with your point of view.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## msohaibkhan

usman.shahid said:


> Its +61 not +16. I tried from Warid number as well but no success. Can u tell me the complete number that u dialed? i guess there is something to dial between +61 and 131


Yes it was +61, sorry for the typo. I simply dialed 00 61 131 881. I tried that number again via Zong before writing this post just to reconfirm, it carried me directly to DIBP IVR.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> what is the outcome? do you advise others like me to call them and inquire about CO allocation?


Brother, I didn't ask anything and disconnected the line after hearing IVR from DIBP which started as "welcome to department of.....". The objective was just to ensure that the number is valid and approachable from Pakistan. After ensuring, I saved that in my phonebook in case of any future correspondence needed.

I'm currently waiting for next update in CO allocation page of DIBP, will call them if two conditions are met:

1) the date declared in the page is after my visa lodging date.
2) I am not allocated CO by then


----------



## TV Buff

mohsin_jawed said:


> Congratulations. Just a quick question, were you asked to resumbit updated form 80 in between? I was only asked to give dates of unemployment when the CO was assigned. After that I haven`t been contacted at all.


Thanks everyone! Overwhelmed and humbled by all your kind wishes! I was only asked for form 80 in november 2012 when I got the CO allocated. Never got contacted by anyone again.


----------



## fasi1980

TheExpatriate said:


> Congratulations Fasi1980 ....... well deserved celebration after a long, grilling wait.
> 
> Question is, I can see from ur timeline that PCC/Meds were only requested about 3 weeks ago, does it mean that PCC/Meds will only be requested ONCE you clear a Sec check, or it's irrelevant? I mean, if the CO requests ur Meds/PCC, does it mean you skipped the check?


Ofcourse when case officer sees as all the security checks are cleared and candidate is genuine then he asks for Medical and PCC to grant the visa.


----------



## sikandarskhan

TV Buff said:


> Hey guys, I had pre-arranged my medicals and PCCs as soon as people started getting medical calls a month ago. I submitted my PCCs earlier today as soon as I got a request for PCCs. Very glad to inform everyone that I received my PR just now! Hope everyone on the forum gets their grant soon too! My prayers are with you!


Congratulation hoto:


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Good morning guys. New morning, new beginning. Congrats to whoover got grant and medical request yesterday other than tvbuff. Hopefully we will get 1 or 2 grants today as well


----------



## ziakhalid

*Mkz*



usman.shahid said:


> Anyone from Team 2 who applied for 189 visa in 2012 and still waiting??? please reply



I am with Team2 still waiting for SC to complete and my CO initial is JS

261111| IELTS: 21.07.2012| ACS Ack +Ve: 03.08.2012| EOI: 13.11.2012| Visa ldgd: 17.12.12| PCC & Medicals: 29.12.12| CO and F80: 10/02/13 | Grant: .... ?


----------



## usman.shahid

ziakhalid said:


> I am with Team2 still waiting for SC to complete and my CO initial is JS
> 
> 261111| IELTS: 21.07.2012| ACS Ack +Ve: 03.08.2012| EOI: 13.11.2012| Visa ldgd: 17.12.12| PCC & Medicals: 29.12.12| CO and F80: 10/02/13 | Grant: .... ?


I also applied 189 on 16.12.12. waiting for SC to complete. I also applied for 190 and my timeline shows for 190 visa but also waiting for 190 to complete as I think its also in SC.

Did team 13 contact you for updated information or any gaps in education or employment?


----------



## asad747

ziakhalid said:


> I am with Team2 still waiting for SC to complete and my CO initial is JS
> 
> 261111| IELTS: 21.07.2012| ACS Ack +Ve: 03.08.2012| EOI: 13.11.2012| Visa ldgd: 17.12.12| PCC & Medicals: 29.12.12| CO and F80: 10/02/13 | Grant: .... ?



I am with Team 2 CO initials MM . Contacted by her twice for some answers in form 80. No other contact since april 2013.


----------



## Hiki

opfian said:


> You hav applied for both 189 and 190?
> 
> Cud u plz share timeline for both


Hi ... Can anyone tell me which documents are required to enter new born baby in your application ... Birth certificate , form b , frc , and passport ???


----------



## bhura

samy25 said:


> please guide wat to write in date for current employement


If there is no option to write "current", then write today's date.

Regards,

bhura


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> Congrats to all who got grants. i am about to lodge my visa today Allah ka shukar. i want to ask as i am filing pages that : what date is to write in "date to" for my current employment. i mean i want to write present or current but system is not allowing me.. wat to write then



You can mention current and enter today's date.

All this will info will be processed by humans, in case of any confusion they can revert back. Important thing is lodging application ASAP with available CORRECT info so that you can be part of the queue.


----------



## asad747

samy25 said:


> wat u wrote for on going employment while lodging the visa



Write the date on which you are going to submit the Visa Application... Thats what i wrote when lodged by Visa application.


----------



## Hiki

opfian said:


> I always followed one rule "whatever info you can provide, you should provide. Your CO is sitting thousands of miles away and he is only relying on docs u r sharing wid him.


Yes that is true we have been doing this but now we want to add new born baby so will his passport be also be needed ?


----------



## opfian

Hiki said:


> Yes that is true we have been doing this but now we want to add new born baby so will his passport be also be needed ?


In my opinion ... OFCOURSE


----------



## MusaBilal

How long is it taking for grants with 190?

I have heard they are processed fairly quickly compared to 189s? 

is that true?


----------



## asad747

Hiki said:


> Yes that is true we have been doing this but now we want to add new born baby so will his passport be also be needed ?


Passport & birthday certificate are must.. Get CRC as NADRA document are more authentic & acceptable. 

For CRC you don't need to take your baby. So you can get it in a week after birth... But for Passport you must take you baby to passport office.. Both these can be done within month's time easily.


----------



## samy25

opfian said:


> You can mention current and enter today's date.
> 
> All this will info will be processed by humans, in case of any confusion they can revert back. Important thing is lodging application ASAP with available CORRECT info so that you can be part of the queue.


i have Allhumdu liilah lodged the application.. thanks to u all.. now please guide where is the link of uploading documents?
____________


----------



## blacknight_81

Hiki said:


> Yes that is true we have been doing this but now we want to add new born baby so will his passport be also be needed ?


You will need to fill in form 1022 alongwith with passport copy of your newborn. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf


----------



## ziakhalid

usman.shahid said:


> I also applied 189 on 16.12.12. waiting for SC to complete. I also applied for 190 and my timeline shows for 190 visa but also waiting for 190 to complete as I think its also in SC.
> 
> Did team 13 contact you for updated information or any gaps in education or employment?


No contact at all from Team 13, I am also in same situation.
I could apply for state sponsorship and even employer sponsorship. I am afraid, if it goes for SC again than it will be just waste of money. 

(On Shore) 261111| IELTS: 21.07.2012| ACS Ack +Ve: 03.08.2012| EOI: 13.11.2012| Visa ldgd: 17.12.12| PCC & Medicals: 29.12.12| CO and F80: 10/02/13 | Grant: .... ?


----------



## opfian

samy25 said:


> i have Allhumdu liilah lodged the application.. thanks to u all.. now please guide where is the link of uploading documents? ____________



U need to login DIBP portal ... Browse ... Attach doc ... Select appropriate doc type from drop down list ... Enter manual description ... There u go


----------



## opfian

ziakhalid said:


> No contact at all from Team 13, I am also in same situation. I could apply for state sponsorship and even employer sponsorship. I am afraid, if it goes for SC again than it will be just waste of money. (On Shore) 261111| IELTS: 21.07.2012| ACS Ack +Ve: 03.08.2012| EOI: 13.11.2012| Visa ldgd: 17.12.12| PCC & Medicals: 29.12.12| CO and F80: 10/02/13 | Grant: .... ?



Same here, never contacted by any team since lodging of application


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Those who are not contacted by anyone since submitting the document very first time. Dont worry, as we have example of TVBuff who was also never contacted by anyone after the first time he submitted all the documents and he got grant yesterday. So dont worry people just hang in there and wait for ur turn


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> Those who are not contacted by anyone since submitting the document very first time. Dont worry, as we have example of TVBuff who was also never contacted by anyone after the first time he submitted all the documents and he got grant yesterday. So dont worry people just hang in there and wait for ur turn



Keeping in view the fact of no contact, Really TVBUFF's call was a big relief


----------



## FAIS

Guys,

Those who have received grant should remain in touch through this forum at least for some time so that they can help other members with their applications. We have been blessed and one way to thank Allah is to keep in touch and help others as well. 

I know many of us who have been granted visas are still regular commentators on this forum. This is just a reminder to those who have left.

Best regards, 
FAIS


----------



## fmasaud84

FAIS said:


> Guys,
> 
> Those who have received grant should remain in touch through this forum at least for some time so that they can help other members with their applications. We have been blessed and one way to thank Allah is to keep in touch and help others as well.
> 
> I know many of us who have been granted visas are still regular commentators on this forum. This is just a reminder to those who have left.
> 
> Best regards,
> FAIS


wow a quick grant comparing to others 

mubarak ho !


----------



## fmasaud84

ziakhalid said:


> No contact at all from Team 13, I am also in same situation.
> I could apply for state sponsorship and even employer sponsorship. I am afraid, if it goes for SC again than it will be just waste of money.
> 
> (On Shore) 261111| IELTS: 21.07.2012| ACS Ack +Ve: 03.08.2012| EOI: 13.11.2012| Visa ldgd: 17.12.12| PCC & Medicals: 29.12.12| CO and F80: 10/02/13 | Grant: .... ?


we have similar timelines


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> Brother, I didn't ask anything and disconnected the line after hearing IVR from DIBP which started as "welcome to department of.....". The objective was just to ensure that the number is valid and approachable from Pakistan. After ensuring, I saved that in my phonebook in case of any future correspondence needed.
> 
> I'm currently waiting for next update in CO allocation page of DIBP, will call them if two conditions are met:
> 
> 1) the date declared in the page is after my visa lodging date.
> 2) I am not allocated CO by then


waiting till mid of june then...


----------



## Hiki

asad747 said:


> Passport & birthday certificate are must.. Get CRC as NADRA document are more authentic & acceptable.
> 
> For CRC you don't need to take your baby. So you can get it in a week after birth... But for Passport you must take you baby to passport office.. Both these can be done within month's time easily.


Thanks brother


----------



## Hiki

blacknight_81 said:


> You will need to fill in form 1022 alongwith with passport copy of your newborn.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf


Thanks


----------



## samy25

... Do we need to upload only pdf or jpg also acceptable.


----------



## bhura

*189 granted!*

just checked my online application and found that my application status is finalized and visa is granted.
hoping for grant email tomorrow.
Thanks for your support and wish you all the best.

Best Regards,

Bhura Lal


----------



## Pothik

bhura said:


> *189 granted!*
> 
> just checked my online application and found that my application status is finalized and visa is granted.
> hoping for grant email tomorrow.
> Thanks for your support and wish you all the best.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Bhura Lal


Hi.

Beside waiting for the mail you can download the grant letter from online applications. it is available over there also.

Congrats and best of luck.


----------



## Mani2k

bhura said:


> *189 granted!*
> 
> just checked my online application and found that my application status is finalized and visa is granted.
> hoping for grant email tomorrow.
> Thanks for your support and wish you all the best.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Bhura Lal


Many congratz bhura.... Happy to hear that.. keep praying for us too


----------



## FAIS

bhura said:


> *189 granted!*
> 
> just checked my online application and found that my application status is finalized and visa is granted.
> hoping for grant email tomorrow.
> Thanks for your support and wish you all the best.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Bhura Lal


Great news. So one way is to regularly check the application status through online portal rather then waiting for the email. Everyone please check inshaa Allah there is something similar waiting on your online application portals.

Congrats again Bhura.


----------



## blacknight_81

*Information on Immi website*



samy25 said:


> ... Do we need to upload only pdf or jpg also acceptable.


I would suggest you to read all the instruction provided on this link:

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

Then go to Visa Application tab and click it. You will find a lot of useful information there. 

In that page, from Document checklist drop down menu, you will find guidelines on attaching document:

Attach documents to an online application

If you still need additional information, which is not provided there, feel free to ask.


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> 189 granted! just checked my online application and found that my application status is finalized and visa is granted. hoping for grant email tomorrow. Thanks for your support and wish you all the best. Best Regards, Bhura Lal



Congrats dude!!!!


----------



## ahmed84

bhura said:


> *189 granted!*
> 
> just checked my online application and found that my application status is finalized and visa is granted.
> hoping for grant email tomorrow.
> Thanks for your support and wish you all the best.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Bhura Lal


Mashallah. Congrats bro! Enjoy the well deserved celebration!

I have a question guys, if instead of requesting new meds the case officer extended my meds validity. Is that a good sign?


----------



## syeralia

bhura said:


> *189 granted!*
> 
> just checked my online application and found that my application status is finalized and visa is granted.
> hoping for grant email tomorrow.
> Thanks for your support and wish you all the best.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Bhura Lal



Great dear Congrates


----------



## Waqarali20005

bhura said:


> *189 granted!*
> 
> just checked my online application and found that my application status is finalized and visa is granted.
> hoping for grant email tomorrow.
> Thanks for your support and wish you all the best.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Bhura Lal


it seems things are getting easier for Pakistani Applicants! Masha Allah another grant for pakistanis.....


----------



## fasi1980

bhura said:


> *189 granted!*
> 
> just checked my online application and found that my application status is finalized and visa is granted.
> hoping for grant email tomorrow.
> Thanks for your support and wish you all the best.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Bhura Lal


So here you go as welllllllllll ..... Congrats Buddy..Finally you will be having a splashing email in your box.


----------



## aussimmi

bhura said:


> *189 granted!*
> 
> just checked my online application and found that my application status is finalized and visa is granted.
> hoping for grant email tomorrow.
> Thanks for your support and wish you all the best.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Bhura Lal


Congrats Bhura!!!
20 days since medical exam and still waiting....... i think right now i am acting just like my 3 year old....... are we there yet....... are we there yet 

Tomorrow is the last day of the week and I hope that i wake up in the morning and see some golden email in my inbox


----------



## bhura

aussimmi said:


> Congrats Bhura!!!
> 20 days since medical exam and still waiting....... i think right now i am acting just like my 3 year old....... are we there yet....... are we there yet
> 
> Tomorrow is the last day of the week and I hope that i wake up in the morning and see some golden email in my inbox


Aussiimmi,

wish you all the best for golden mail tomorrow.

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## zahoorahmed

bhura said:


> *189 granted!*
> 
> just checked my online application and found that my application status is finalized and visa is granted.
> hoping for grant email tomorrow.
> Thanks for your support and wish you all the best.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Bhura Lal


hearty congrats bhura!!!!

wish you good luck in your journey!


----------



## zahoorahmed

TV Buff said:


> Hey guys, I had pre-arranged my medicals and PCCs as soon as people started getting medical calls a month ago. I submitted my PCCs earlier today as soon as I got a request for PCCs. Very glad to inform everyone that I received my PR just now! Hope everyone on the forum gets their grant soon too! My prayers are with you!


Many Many congrats TV Buff!!!!!!


----------



## usman.shahid

I applied for 189 in Dec 2012 and submitted Form 80 in Dec 2012 at that time. CO was assigned in Feb 2013 and told me that my external checks are started. Then Team 13 contacted me for updated Form 80 in March 2014...Is this a good sign or bad? why they asked for form 80 again? God forbid, does it mean that SC was started after submitting second time form 80? If so, what were they doing since Dec 2012?? Seniors please advise...

My timeline in signature is for 190 visa....so dont look at it. 189 is another application that I applied before 190


----------



## zahoorahmed

hi, what about plan to meet-up? Any updates?


----------



## zahoorahmed

FAIS said:


> Added the signature


Hi FAIS,

You mentioned in your timeline that your Security Checks started after PCC-n-Health. How do you know your Security Checks started at that time? Is it your assumption or CO clearly indicated that your Sec. Checks start then? And at that time did you re-submit your Form-80 / 1221 and CV etc..?

Please clarify thanks! I am in same confusion, if you see my signature/timeline i m not sure whether my Sec. checks are started or if yes when they were started?

Thanks!


----------



## fadiexpart

bhura said:


> *189 granted!*
> 
> just checked my online application and found that my application status is finalized and visa is granted.
> hoping for grant email tomorrow.
> Thanks for your support and wish you all the best.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Bhura Lal


mubrook bro, Blessings all the way in sha Allah


----------



## FAIS

zahoorahmed said:


> Hi FAIS,
> 
> You mentioned in your timeline that your Security Checks started after PCC-n-Health. How do you know your Security Checks started at that time? Is it your assumption or CO clearly indicated that your Sec. Checks start then? And at that time did you re-submit your Form-80 / 1221 and CV etc..?
> 
> Please clarify thanks! I am in same confusion, if you see my signature/timeline i m not sure whether my Sec. checks are started or if yes when they were started?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Zahoor,

Yes CO clearly indicated about the external checks from security agencies which could take between 6-12 months. 

I received another email in October 2013 about the status of the external checks.


FAIS


----------



## bhura

Hi 


This is my perception that all 2012 and early 2013 candidate will get their grants in this months, as they will try to finish pending cases before new quota will come on july 2014.

very very good luck for all the brothers waiting for their grants.

Cheers

Bhura


----------



## fmasaud84

bhura said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> This is my perception that all 2012 and early 2013 candidate will get their grants in this months, as they will try to finish pending cases before new quota will come on july 2014.
> 
> very very good luck for all the brothers waiting for their grants.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Bhura


maybe .. but some of us are still waiting for the medical and pcc call 

I can see recommended for my medical and i can see the link Organise your health examinations as well .

not sure if i should go ahead and get this done.


----------



## usman.shahid

fmasaud84 said:


> maybe .. but some of us are still waiting for the medical and pcc call
> 
> I can see recommended for my medical and i can see the link Organise your health examinations as well .
> 
> not sure if i should go ahead and get this done.


I agree with you, finishing all pending cases of 2012 may not be possible as some of us are still waiting for medical call and PCC. Medicals finalization and grant all done in June end seems difficult. May Allah be with us all.


----------



## fasi1980

A Question poped up in my mind that what are the procedure to transfer all my household items such as Bed set sofa set computers and kitchen stuff and sound systems etc. from dubai to sydney any advice?


----------



## Appleaday

usman.shahid said:


> I applied for 189 in Dec 2012 and submitted Form 80 in Dec 2012 at that time. CO was assigned in Feb 2013 and told me that my external checks are started. Then Team 13 contacted me for updated Form 80 in March 2014...Is this a good sign or bad? why they asked for form 80 again? God forbid, does it mean that SC was started after submitting second time form 80? If so, what were they doing since Dec 2012?? Seniors please advise...
> 
> My timeline in signature is for 190 visa....so dont look at it. 189 is another application that I applied before 190



I was also asked to submit form 80 and 1221 again last week, it said that its been more than 12 months so I have to submit an updated filled form.


----------



## Appleaday

guys,

I have lived on my current address( DHA karachi) for past 04 years, and I submitted my PCC last week covering the 04 years. Now the CO says "This Police clearance you provided only covers the period from 2010 – current. We require he clearance to cover the last 10 years. Please obtain a clearance to cover the remaining time period."

So now I have to obtain one more PCC from the area of my previous residence(F.B area , karachi) , right ? .Has anyone been asked something like that ?


----------



## _shel

Everybody needs to submit PCCs from each country they have lived for 12 months or more in the last 10 years. 

If you can not obtain a single national PCC covering the whole period you will have to submit sepetate ones.


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Hi This is my perception that all 2012 and early 2013 candidate will get their grants in this months, as they will try to finish pending cases before new quota will come on july 2014. very very good luck for all the brothers waiting for their grants. Cheers Bhura




Well said.


----------



## Hiki

opfian said:


> Well said.


If you add a dependant family member other the wife and kids in your application will that have any negative effects on your visa process ... Like delaying in the grant ?


----------



## blacknight_81

Appleaday said:


> guys,
> 
> I have lived on my current address( DHA karachi) for past 04 years, and I submitted my PCC last week covering the 04 years. Now the CO says "This Police clearance you provided only covers the period from 2010 – current. We require he clearance to cover the last 10 years. Please obtain a clearance to cover the remaining time period."
> 
> So now I have to obtain one more PCC from the area of my previous residence(F.B area , karachi) , right ? .Has anyone been asked something like that ?


Yes, the requirement clearly mentions PCC covering last 10 years, for the places you have lived for 12 months or more.


----------



## showib49

Hi,

Today I received an email from EOI and they mentioned that my EOI is going to expire in 04 July 2014. What does it mean? Any one else has this kind of email?


----------



## opfian

Hiki said:


> If you add a dependant family member other the wife and kids in your application will that have any negative effects on your visa process ... Like delaying in the grant ?



As per a member named Naveed on this forum, it doesnt delay ur app. He confirmed it with his CO twice during telephonic conference.


----------



## zahoorahmed

fasi1980 said:


> A Question poped up in my mind that what are the procedure to transfer all my household items such as Bed set sofa set computers and kitchen stuff and sound systems etc. from dubai to sydney any advice?


I already got quotation for this but it is very expensive and not worth doing.

Sending small stuffs using Cargo is good option anyway.


----------



## Khuldun

After following this thread for a very long time, I would like to update my status here. I have finally submitted an EOI for Accountant(General) with date of effect 1-Jun-2014 with 60 points.

My journey uptil now have been a rocky one and I expect the same to continue as well. 

I decided to go ahead with the Immigration plan after the Election results of 2013 and started gathering all the information and documents required for submitting an EOI. I spent more than 2 months trying to convince my ex employer to furnish me with a Employers Reference letter for the experience assessment in the prescribed format since they were not comfortable issuing such a detailed letter. Once I got all the documents for the qualifications and skills assessment ready, I cleared my IELTS and thereafter I applied for the assessment through CPA Australia, who after a 2 months provided me with a negative assessment as they deemed that my CA qualification had not covered ' Accounting Theory'! Long story short, another couple of months later I got them to issue a fresh assessment under a new Occupation Code, Finance Manager which by the time was already removed from SOL. I restarted my journey with Institute of Public Accountants of Australia and got my assessments done for Accountant (General) in another 3 months. 

So here I am now, with 60 points waiting for the invite and in the mean time I am also sitting for the IELTS GT to improve my score and hopefully push up the points to 70. My understanding is that General IELTS would be required in any case for immigration purpose later on.


----------



## badar64

Appleaday said:


> guys,
> 
> I have lived on my current address( DHA karachi) for past 04 years, and I submitted my PCC last week covering the 04 years. Now the CO says "This Police clearance you provided only covers the period from 2010 – current. We require he clearance to cover the last 10 years. Please obtain a clearance to cover the remaining time period."
> 
> So now I have to obtain one more PCC from the area of my previous residence(F.B area , karachi) , right ? .Has anyone been asked something like that ?


Appleaday can you please elaborate the process of obtaining your PCC as I have a case similar to u. Thank you.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

any one contacted adelaide-gsm-team 13 ever?


----------



## bhura

Dear friends 
I have received the grant letter today my initial entry date is 22 November 2015.
I thank all of the forum members and thanks for your help and support during last one and half year.
I wish all of you best of your luck with your speedy grants.

Regards 

Bhura


----------



## Santhosh.15

bhura said:


> Dear friends
> I have received the grant letter today my initial entry date is 22 November 2015.
> I thank all of the forum members and thanks for your help and support during last one and half year.
> I wish all of you best of your luck with your speedy grants.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bhura


My friend

Hearty Congratulations. Extremely happy for you. God bless..

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## ScorpKing

bhura said:


> Dear friends
> I have received the grant letter today my initial entry date is 22 November 2015.
> I thank all of the forum members and thanks for your help and support during last one and half year.
> I wish all of you best of your luck with your speedy grants.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bhura



Congrats dude...have fun


----------



## usman.shahid

i think DIBP is ignoring all Dec 2012 applicants. Those who applied before Dec and after Dec in early 2013 are getting grants


----------



## Mani2k

usman.shahid said:


> i think DIBP is ignoring all Dec 2012 applicants. Those who applied before Dec and after Dec in early 2013 are getting grants


 i agree with this :-(


----------



## usman.shahid

msohaibkhan said:


> Yes it was +61, sorry for the typo. I simply dialed 00 61 131 881. I tried that number again via Zong before writing this post just to reconfirm, it carried me directly to DIBP IVR.


Hi Sohaib,
I have been trying with Zong as well but could not connect, I get "Call Failed" message everytime. But once my balance got deducted, dont know how? In which city you are located? Lahore or Karachi?


----------



## usman.shahid

Mani2k said:


> i agree with this :-(


you are also from Team 2? I believe this team 2 has got some problem...


----------



## ziakhalid

usman.shahid said:


> you are also from Team 2? I believe this team 2 has got some problem...


Strongly Agreed


261111| IELTS: 21.07.2012| ACS Ack +Ve: 03.08.2012| EOI: 13.11.2012| Visa ldgd: 17.12.12| PCC & Medicals: 29.12.12| CO and F80: 10/02/13 | Grant: .... ?


----------



## haq82

Seniors: Please advise, (I have been asked to submit PCC and Medicals couple of weeks back - I am 189 Applicant and application date is Dec 26, 2014 ... I asked my CO to extend my medicals and i received the following email) - MY QUESTION IS SHOULD I ASK CO WHY ONE OF US HAS A DIFFERENT EXPIRY DATE - It may be because of referred Medicals).

Now: 
1. Is it advisable to ask, for "Z's" Medicals to be valid till July 2014 which CO already mentioned, or just do it and send the CO.
2. Should we all (applicant's) go through the medicals again.
3. Should i just send the CO the New Medical result for "Z" only without asking anything. 

My PCC will be ready by next week and i hope to send back "Z's Medicals" and "PCC for me and spouse" by next week.

Here is the email from my CO:

""""""""""""""
Please note that the department is only authorised to extend the medicals for 6 months (once only).

Hence, I am able to extend the below medicals for 6 months which will make the below medicals valid until 22/10/2014.

1.A
2.S
3.H

However, 4.Z's----- medicals extended for 6 months will bring his new expiry date to 24/07/2014. Hence, he is required to undertake medicals.

Please note that if your application is not decision ready by October then you are all required to undertake medicals again.
"""""""""""""""""""""


What i was thinking at this time was to just do the medicals for Z" and together with PCC send them bacl Any recommendations?


----------



## samy25

guys do DIBP sends any letter via postal mail to your address as all of us are working and there will be no body to receive any letter. at any stage if they send , please let me know so we do some arrangement to collect.


----------



## blacknight_81

Guys, how much do they are charge for medical examination in Pakistan? Some of you must have get it done recently.
Also what tests they usually ask for?


----------



## usman.shahid

Seniors plz advise, if someone applied two applications, one earlier and second after 8 months of first application, then are the security checks for two applications conducted separately and independently or security checks of second application can delay the first application as well as they started later then that of first application? Any thoughts, opinions please share.


----------



## usman.shahid

blacknight_81 said:


> Guys, how much do they are charge for medical examination in Pakistan? Some of you must have get it done recently.
> Also what tests they usually ask for?


Its 5600 in Lahore for adults


----------



## Waqarali20005

blacknight_81 said:


> Guys, how much do they are charge for medical examination in Pakistan? Some of you must have get it done recently.
> Also what tests they usually ask for?


charge varies around 5-6 K.. usually they examine, blood, urine, chest x-ray and physical health etc... some times they test for hepatitis b and c...


----------



## msohaibkhan

bhura said:


> Dear friends
> I have received the grant letter today my initial entry date is 22 November 2015.
> I thank all of the forum members and thanks for your help and support during last one and half year.
> I wish all of you best of your luck with your speedy grants.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bhura


Congrats. Are you sure that initial entry date is Nov 2015, or is it Nov 2014??


----------



## msaeed

bhura said:


> Dear friends
> I have received the grant letter today my initial entry date is 22 November 2015.
> I thank all of the forum members and thanks for your help and support during last one and half year.
> I wish all of you best of your luck with your speedy grants.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bhura


Congratulations Bhura, really happy for you that you got your grant..


----------



## msohaibkhan

usman.shahid said:


> Hi Sohaib,
> I have been trying with Zong as well but could not connect, I get "Call Failed" message everytime. But once my balance got deducted, dont know how? In which city you are located? Lahore or Karachi?


I am located in Karachi.


----------



## msaeed

I have just received email from CO that my medical has been returned as meets with undertaking, so I think good news in near but still till now CO has not requested the Proof of functional English for my wife, I think that will be the indication that my Grant is just around the corner..


----------



## blacknight_81

usman.shahid said:


> Its 5600 in Lahore for adults


Can you please provide breakdown of this cost?


----------



## haq82

Seniors: Please advise, (I have been asked to submit PCC and Medicals couple of weeks back - I am 189 Applicant and application date is Dec 26, 2014 ... I asked my CO to extend my medicals and i received the following email) - MY QUESTION IS SHOULD I ASK CO WHY ONE OF US HAS A DIFFERENT EXPIRY DATE - It may be because of referred Medicals).

Now: 
1. Is it advisable to ask, for "Z's" Medicals to be valid till July 2014 which CO already mentioned, or just do it and send the CO.
2. Should we all (applicant's) go through the medicals again.
3. Should i just send the CO the New Medical result for "Z" only without asking anything. 

My PCC will be ready by next week and i hope to send back "Z's Medicals" and "PCC for me and spouse" by next week.

Here is the email from my CO:

""""""""""""""
Please note that the department is only authorised to extend the medicals for 6 months (once only).

Hence, I am able to extend the below medicals for 6 months which will make the below medicals valid until 22/10/2014.

1.A
2.S
3.H

However, 4.Z's----- medicals extended for 6 months will bring his new expiry date to 24/07/2014. Hence, he is required to undertake medicals.

Please note that if your application is not decision ready by October then you are all required to undertake medicals again.
"""""""""""""""""""""


What i was thinking at this time was to just do the medicals for Z" and together with PCC send them bacl Any recommendations?


----------



## indiference

Guys little help.....i have received my PCC from pakistan, lahore but they have provided me with the PCC until 2012 as they say that they can only provide uptil my last visit to Pakistan. I will be getting from UAE as well since i am permanent resident of Dubai.....is the PCC from lahore until 2012 is fine?


----------



## blacknight_81

indiference said:


> Guys little help.....i have received my PCC from pakistan, lahore but they have provided me with the PCC until 2012 as they say that they can only provide uptil my last visit to Pakistan. I will be getting from UAE as well since i am permanent resident of Dubai.....is the PCC from lahore until 2012 is fine?


Does it show issue date? If yes, than it should be perfectly valid. If not, you can tell this information to your CO who may not object to it.


----------



## blacknight_81

haq82 said:


> Seniors: Please advise, (I have been asked to submit PCC and Medicals couple of weeks back - I am 189 Applicant and application date is Dec 26, 2014 ... I asked my CO to extend my medicals and i received the following email) - MY QUESTION IS SHOULD I ASK CO WHY ONE OF US HAS A DIFFERENT EXPIRY DATE - It may be because of referred Medicals).
> 
> Now:
> 1. Is it advisable to ask, for "Z's" Medicals to be valid till July 2014 which CO already mentioned, or just do it and send the CO.
> 2. Should we all (applicant's) go through the medicals again.
> 3. Should i just send the CO the New Medical result for "Z" only without asking anything.
> 
> My PCC will be ready by next week and i hope to send back "Z's Medicals" and "PCC for me and spouse" by next week.
> 
> Here is the email from my CO:
> 
> """"""""""""""
> Please note that the department is only authorised to extend the medicals for 6 months (once only).
> 
> Hence, I am able to extend the below medicals for 6 months which will make the below medicals valid until 22/10/2014.
> 
> 1.A
> 2.S
> 3.H
> 
> However, 4.Z's----- medicals extended for 6 months will bring his new expiry date to 24/07/2014. Hence, he is required to undertake medicals.
> 
> Please note that if your application is not decision ready by October then you are all required to undertake medicals again.
> """""""""""""""""""""
> 
> 
> What i was thinking at this time was to just do the medicals for Z" and together with PCC send them bacl Any recommendations?


I believe you should follow what your CO has asked you to do.


----------



## Waqarali20005

blacknight_81 said:


> Can you please provide breakdown of this cost?


they don't provide any breakdown of this cost..


----------



## indiference

bhura said:


> Dear friends I have received the grant letter today my initial entry date is 22 November 2015. I thank all of the forum members and thanks for your help and support during last one and half year. I wish all of you best of your luck with your speedy grants. Regards Bhura


Congrats buddy, all the best.

1 question though, is your first entry date nov 2014 or nov 2015 as what i am aware is that they will provide max 1 year duration depending on the validity of PCC or medicals which ever expires first.


----------



## blacknight_81

Waqarali20005 said:


> they don't provide any breakdown of this cost..


Okay thanks!


----------



## indiference

blacknight_81 said:


> Does it show issue date? If yes, than it should be perfectly valid. If not, you can tell this information to your CO who may not object to it.


Yes it does shows the issue date as 04 june 2014 and it has a stamp tht it was issued without the presence of the applicant.

So i should just forward it to my CO without being worried?


----------



## Mani2k

usman.shahid said:


> you are also from Team 2? I believe this team 2 has got some problem...


Patience is virtue.. hope for the best


----------



## blacknight_81

indiference said:


> Yes it does shows the issue date as 04 june 2014 and it has a stamp tht it was issued without the presence of the applicant.
> 
> So i should just forward it to my CO without being worried?


YES, and write a note that they have issued up till 2012 because that is the last time you were there… Insha Allah it will be alright!


----------



## indiference

blacknight_81 said:


> YES, and write a note that they have issued up till 2012 because that is the last time you were there&#133; Insha Allah it will be alright!


The issue is tht the last time i was in pakistan was in 2013 but still they have issued uptil 2012. Do you think if i simply submit without mentioning anything, it would be accepted? Since it is from pakistani authorities not from my side. Getting it changed would take another 10 days. Whats your suggestion?


----------



## bhura

Sorry guys 
Correction my initial entry date is 22 may 2015

Regards


----------



## saeeds

How to check for 189 case that medical has been finalized?


----------



## saeeds

mohsin_jawed said:


> Mine is team 2 as well. First CO initials were RL and recently it has changed to AF.


Mine is also team 2 and guess what my first CO was also RL and now AF...same as yours.....


----------



## Avatar82

bhura said:


> Dear friends
> I have received the grant letter today my initial entry date is 22 November 2015.
> I thank all of the forum members and thanks for your help and support during last one and half year.
> I wish all of you best of your luck with your speedy grants.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bhura


Many many congrats bro...can u tell me in exactly how many days u got the grant once after u submitted ur med n pcc


----------



## ab1303

Seniors please advise,

Just going through submitted docs to DIBP, I realized that I had made some mistakes on Form80 while answering Q46, List, in chronological order, the addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia).

While answering Q46 on Form80, I mistakenly mentioned that during Nov 2008 - June 2009 , I lived in China where as actually

Nov 2008 - June 2009, I stayed in my home country residential address
and June 2009 - July 2009, I stayed in China.

Should I be concerned or not ????? SHEL etc please comment


----------



## AUSA

If your CO assigned, send him revised form 80 & explain in email.. You hve to correct it as living 1 year in china make u liable to provide PCC from china .. In actuall case fr 1 month u dont need pcc., if co not assigned wait for him & update accordingly


----------



## msaeed

Dear All,

What does TRIM means in the subject line of an email from CO..


----------



## saeeds

msaeed said:


> Dear All,
> 
> What does TRIM means in the subject line of an email from CO..


"The Requirement Is Met" or "The Requirement Is Mandatory ". I have read both of the mentioned descriptions in forums. I am not sure which one is correct.

Regards,
Saeed


----------



## blacknight_81

indiference said:


> Yes it does shows the issue date as 04 june 2014 and it has a stamp tht it was issued without the presence of the applicant.
> 
> So i should just forward it to my CO without being worried?


Send it! what's the worst can happen? He will ask for a new one…stop worrying


----------



## Usmann_

bhura said:


> Dear friends
> I have received the grant letter today my initial entry date is 22 November 2015.
> I thank all of the forum members and thanks for your help and support during last one and half year.
> I wish all of you best of your luck with your speedy grants.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bhura


Mabrook bhura bhai  best of luck wid new life


----------



## indiference

blacknight_81 said:


> Send it! what's the worst can happen? He will ask for a new one&#133;stop worrying


You are right.....thanks Man


----------



## Appleaday

King_of_the_ring said:


> any one contacted adelaide-gsm-team 13 ever?


yes .. just few days back they asked for form 80 and 1221 again saying that its been over 12 months ..


----------



## retro

I am sorry if this query has been resolved earlier, but since I can't find the relevant post I'd really appreciate it if someone could either direct me to it or post a quick reply over here.

In Forms 80 and 1221, what is the date 'citizenship' has been granted? Is it the date of birth or is it the date on the domicile/other relevant document e.g. CNIC.

Similarly, there is a question asking the same info for parents. I don't think they had birth certificates/passports other documentary evidence back then, so do we just put in a date of birth and date citizenship granted without any evidence ?


----------



## _shel

retro said:


> I am sorry if this query has been resolved earlier, but since I can't find the relevant post I'd really appreciate it if someone could either direct me to it or post a quick reply over here.
> 
> In Forms 80 and 1221, what is the date 'citizenship' has been granted? Is it the date of birth or is it the date on the domicile/other relevant document e.g. CNIC.
> 
> Similarly, there is a question asking the same info for parents. I don't think they had birth certificates/passports other documentary evidence back then, so do we just put in a date of birth and date citizenship granted without any evidence ?


 Date of Birth if the country you were born in, even if the country didn't exist then, no evidence needed. 

If for a secondary citizenship the date it was granted.


----------



## zahoorahmed

saeeds said:


> "The Requirement Is Met" or "The Requirement Is Mandatory ". I have read both of the mentioned descriptions in forums. I am not sure which one is correct.
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


I opened one separate thread few days back on the same subject matter and got three opinions:

(1) The Requirement Is Met
(2) The Requirement Is Mandatory
(3) HP TRIM Software's auto tagging (in subject line) {I believe this is true!}}

In my opinion I strongly believe it is nothing but the tag attached by HP TRIM software.

See the below link discussing this matter:

TRIM: in Subject line of Cataloged Email? - HP Enterprise Business Community

Hope this help!

Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## zahoorahmed

msaeed said:


> Dear All,
> 
> What does TRIM means in the subject line of an email from CO..


I opened one separate thread few days back on the same subject matter and got three opinions:

(1) The Requirement Is Met
(2) The Requirement Is Mandatory
(3) HP TRIM Software's auto tagging (in subject line) {I believe this is true!}}

In my opinion I strongly believe it is nothing but the tag attached by HP TRIM software.

See the below link discussing this matter:

TRIM: in Subject line of Cataloged Email? - HP Enterprise Business Community

Hope this help!

Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## zahoorahmed

saeeds said:


> How to check for 189 case that medical has been finalized?


You can use the following link:

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## bhura

Avatar82 said:


> Many many congrats bro...can u tell me in exactly how many days u got the grant once after u submitted ur med n pcc


Hi Avatar
I submitted Pcc 02 June and medical uploaded by clinic on same day 
I got grant letter after 4 days 
Regards


----------



## chalaa

zahoorahmed said:


> You can use the following link:
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Zahoor



Thanks bro.

When I am trying to get status on my application, it always gives this error "A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry."

Is HAP ID is same as "Health Request ID" provided to me by my case officer?


----------



## indiference

chalaa said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> When I am trying to get status on my application, it always gives this error "A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry."
> 
> Is HAP ID is same as "Health Request ID" provided to me by my case officer?


Use only the numeric of your HAP ID instead of using the entire with the alphabets "HAP"


----------



## blacknight_81

retro said:


> I am sorry if this query has been resolved earlier, but since I can't find the relevant post I'd really appreciate it if someone could either direct me to it or post a quick reply over here.
> 
> In Forms 80 and 1221, what is the date 'citizenship' has been granted? Is it the date of birth or is it the date on the domicile/other relevant document e.g. CNIC.
> 
> Similarly, there is a question asking the same info for parents. I don't think they had birth certificates/passports other documentary evidence back then, so do we just put in a date of birth and date citizenship granted without any evidence ?


You should use Date of Birth, incase you need a proof, attach FRC document.


----------



## usmanakbar07

bhura said:


> Hi Avatar
> I submitted Pcc 02 June and medical uploaded by clinic on same day
> I got grant letter after 4 days
> Regards


Hi bhura,

I was wondering how you managed to apply from abroad. I am currently in saudi arabia. Is it possible to apply from outside your country of origin? If yes, then how to manage it? Any guidance in general will be helpful.

P.S.
I have done IELTS (7 each) and the next process is to get my qualification(CDR) and experience assessed by EA.

Regards,
Usman


----------



## ScorpKing

Cant login to my account...anyone else facing the same issue?


----------



## syeralia

i can login no prob in it


----------



## blacknight_81

usmanakbar07 said:


> Hi bhura,
> 
> I was wondering how you managed to apply from abroad. I am currently in saudi arabia. Is it possible to apply from outside your country of origin? If yes, then how to manage it? Any guidance in general will be helpful.
> 
> P.S.
> I have done IELTS (7 each) and the next process is to get my qualification(CDR) and experience assessed by EA.
> 
> Regards,
> Usman


Exactly what you want to apply from abroad?


----------



## ozstyle

ASA brothers.

One of my pakistani Friend is an 189 applicant, recently got PCC call from his CO, He has lived in Karachi for more then 12months in 10years and now he has been relocated to dubai since june 2013. Now, can anybody in this forum help him out in acquiring PCC from karachi. Further more, his previous pakistan pcc was from karachi issues on 1 april 2013 and since the CO has requested for update PCC, i suppose he needs to provide UAE PCC and PAK PCC.

Can anybody in this forum help him please. like if anybody who knows someone specific thr who can get it for him.

regards


----------



## blacknight_81

ozstyle said:


> ASA brothers.
> 
> One of my pakistani Friend is an 189 applicant, recently got PCC call from his CO, He has lived in Karachi for more then 12months in 10years and now he has been relocated to dubai since june 2013. Now, can anybody in this forum help him out in acquiring PCC from karachi. Further more, his previous pakistan pcc was from karachi issues on 1 april 2013 and since the CO has requested for update PCC, i suppose he needs to provide UAE PCC and PAK PCC.
> 
> Can anybody in this forum help him please. like if anybody who knows someone specific thr who can get it for him.
> 
> regards


Do not suppose things. He might be able to get away with the current PCC he has from Karachi, and getting a new one from UAE. He just have to inform CO of his relocation.

In case they still insist on latest PCC from Karachi, he can either go to Pakistan embassy and apply from there, or get someone else to do it on his behalf in Karachi.


----------



## Avatar82

bhura said:


> Hi Avatar
> I submitted Pcc 02 June and medical uploaded by clinic on same day
> I got grant letter after 4 days
> Regards


That was really fast


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

Any 189 grants from Brisbane gsm team 33?


----------



## bhura

usmanakbar07 said:


> Hi bhura,
> 
> I was wondering how you managed to apply from abroad. I am currently in saudi arabia. Is it possible to apply from outside your country of origin? If yes, then how to manage it? Any guidance in general will be helpful.
> 
> P.S.
> I have done IELTS (7 each) and the next process is to get my qualification(CDR) and experience assessed by EA.
> 
> Regards,
> Usman


Usman
My brother has applied on my behalf from Karachi
If you have any relative he can get it for you easily
You just need to give some chai pani

Regards 
Bhura


----------



## muhammad.bilal

Hi Everyone,

I received Visa invite under 189 in the second round of May 2014. I lodged my visa application couple of days ago through ImmiAccount which is showing my application status as "Submitted".

1. Although the status has changed, I did not get any confirmation email. Is this something to worry about?
2. I don't see any document listed in the Next steps for me (and my family) to upload. Do they take sometime because I assumed it is an auto process so as soon as you submit your visa app, you can start uploading documents. Is there any time they take to acknowledge a visa app?

Thanks.


----------



## Talha_

Hunny1234 said:


> Brother recently they asked same information which I provided promptly
> Actually they just need written justification they didn't demand any testimony at least from me.


Thanks for your reply, so just gave written statement ? and how many months of Gaps are there in your case?

Thanks,
Talha_


----------



## saeeds

zahoorahmed said:


> You can use the following link:
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Zahoor


It shows the status "complete" and it status that DIBP has received the medical. My question is that does the status changes further to something like "finalized" or any thing else? 

Brothers who recently got grant can you please confirm?

Regards,
Saeed


----------



## indiference

hello guys, anyone got his medical done recently from dubai london clinic festival city branch? i got it on 2nd july and till now they have not uploaded my results, they say it would take 10 days  . anyone else got the similar delay?


----------



## msaeed

indiference said:


> hello guys, anyone got his medical done recently from dubai london clinic festival city branch? i got it on 2nd july and till now they have not uploaded my results, they say it would take 10 days  . anyone else got the similar delay?


I did it from Jumeriah Branch and it was uploaded in 5 days..


----------



## indiference

usmanakbar07 said:


> Hi bhura,
> 
> I was wondering how you managed to apply from abroad. I am currently in saudi arabia. Is it possible to apply from outside your country of origin? If yes, then how to manage it? Any guidance in general will be helpful.
> 
> P.S.
> I have done IELTS (7 each) and the next process is to get my qualification(CDR) and experience assessed by EA.
> 
> Regards,
> Usman


If you are talking about applying for PCC, its fairly simple, you can apply even if you are not in the country, they simple put a stamp on the PCC mentioning that it was issued without the applicant being present. 
However, it can only be applied by a blood relative i.e. father, wife, brother or sister. 
Please note that i am talking about lahore here, other cities might have different rules.


----------



## Santhosh.15

indiference said:


> hello guys, anyone got his medical done recently from dubai london clinic festival city branch? i got it on 2nd july and till now they have not uploaded my results, they say it would take 10 days  . anyone else got the similar delay?


I did there. They uploaded in 3 days. Dont worry they will upload in a day or two, i am positive it wouldn't 10 days.


----------



## indiference

msaeed said:


> I did it from Jumeriah Branch and it was uploaded in 5 days..


When did you get your meds done? can you tell me the dates when you went for it and when the results were uploaded?

I think these days the request for meds are more, that might be causing the delay but not sure, in any case 10 days is freaking too much.


----------



## indiference

Santhosh.15 said:


> I did there. They uploaded in 3 days. Dont worry they will upload in a day or two, i am positive it wouldn't 10 days.


I hope so but today when i checked with them , they said wait till Wednesday.


----------



## Santhosh.15

indiference said:


> I hope so but today when i checked with them , they said wait till Wednesday.


I did last month on one Thurshday and it was uploaded on a Monday. Dont worry, You should be fine buddy.


----------



## malisajj

indiference said:


> hello guys, anyone got his medical done recently from dubai london clinic festival city branch? i got it on 2nd july and till now they have not uploaded my results, they say it would take 10 days  . anyone else got the similar delay?


Hi. I got my medical done at the Festival City branch on 01-Jun along with my family. 

The results were updated for all of us today and the link for health examination scheduling is replaced with statement "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection".

This means you should be expecting your results to be updated in a day or two.


----------



## Santhosh.15

malisajj said:


> Hi. I got my medical done at the Festival City branch on 01-Jun along with my family.
> 
> The results were updated for all of us today and the link for health examination scheduling is replaced with statement "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection".
> 
> This means you should be expecting your results to be updated in a day or two.


Ooppss...So many people at same place....Cheers to that !!


----------



## indiference

malisajj said:


> Hi. I got my medical done at the Festival City branch on 01-Jun along with my family.
> 
> The results were updated for all of us today and the link for health examination scheduling is replaced with statement "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection".
> 
> This means you should be expecting your results to be updated in a day or two.


Grt..


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> Grt..


I did my medical in jumeira branch of DLC. And my results were uploaded in 3 days only.


----------



## zahoorahmed

Appleaday said:


> yes .. just few days back they asked for form 80 and 1221 again saying that its been over 12 months ..


Did they clearly mentioned it is required for Security Checks? Or they said something like updating records / smoothing application processing?


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> I did my medical in jumeira branch of DLC. And my results were uploaded in 3 days only.


It seems i am the only lucky one suffering from this delay


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> It seems i am the only lucky one suffering from this delay


What status you are getting for eMedical, following link?

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## zahoorahmed

fasi1980 said:


> A Question poped up in my mind that what are the procedure to transfer all my household items such as Bed set sofa set computers and kitchen stuff and sound systems etc. from dubai to sydney any advice?


There are two options:

(1) Cargo
(2) Mover (very expensive)

You should go for Cargo option for smaller stuffs but for bigger stuffs it wouldn't be feasible unless you has some luxury items. I already went through this and reach to conclusion that Cargo option for smaller and expensive stuffs is worth doing but but furniture etc...

Hope it help!


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> What status you are getting for eMedical, following link?
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Its still giving me the same page which needs to be printed for referral letter


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> Its still giving me the same page which needs to be printed for referral letter


Hopefully it will be uploaded in couple of days max. no worries...


----------



## zahoorahmed

saeeds said:


> It shows the status "complete" and it status that DIBP has received the medical. My question is that does the status changes further to something like "finalized" or any thing else?
> 
> Brothers who recently got grant can you please confirm?
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


As far as I know this is the final status. It will remain 'Completed' till end. I never read any post on the forum stating any other status. 

Before showing 'Completed' it might show Referred etc... but once is completed it is done.


----------



## blacknight_81

zahoorahmed said:


> I did my medical in jumeira branch of DLC. And my results were uploaded in 3 days only.


How much did it cost?


----------



## zahoorahmed

blacknight_81 said:


> How much did it cost?


for myself around 600 AED+
my 5-year old son 300 AED+
my wife 800 AED+ (because she was pregnant and some other tests were required)

TOTAL: about 1700 AED (don't remember exact amount)

Hope it help!


----------



## zahoorahmed

ScorpKing said:


> Cant login to my account...anyone else facing the same issue?


Are you talking about ImmiAccount?

I'm using it without any issue and almost login daily to see status...


----------



## blacknight_81

zahoorahmed said:


> for myself around 600 AED+
> my 5-year old son 300 AED+
> my wife 800 AED+ (because she was pregnant and some other tests were required)
> 
> TOTAL: about 1700 AED (don't remember exact amount)
> 
> Hope it help!


Seriously! We have been ripped  I wish I knew this beforehand. I paid equivalent of 4000+ AED here in Kuwait…could have gone to Dubai and still saved money :|


----------



## Santhosh.15

zahoorahmed said:


> for myself around 600 AED+
> my 5-year old son 300 AED+
> my wife 800 AED+ (because she was pregnant and some other tests were required)
> 
> TOTAL: about 1700 AED (don't remember exact amount)
> 
> Hope it help!


Buddy, its 650 AED per adult.


----------



## zahoorahmed

blacknight_81 said:


> Seriously! We have been ripped  I wish I knew this beforehand. I paid equivalent of 4000+ AED here in Kuwait…could have gone to Dubai and still saved money :|


So you paid 4000 AED for similar scenario as mine (i.e. two adults + one child)?

It is really too much!


----------



## blacknight_81

zahoorahmed said:


> So you paid 4000 AED for similar scenario as mine (i.e. two adults + one child)?
> 
> It is really too much!



Yes exactly (2 adults + infant)! and I believe there is only 1 approved clinic in Kuwait 

Following was the breakdown:

Medical examination + processing: 61 KD
X-Ray: 20 KD
Urine analysis: 20 KD
HIV test: 5 KD

I thought It should be similar in UAE :/ From now on I will advise my friends to visit Dubai to get it done!


----------



## chalaa

indiference said:


> Use only the numeric of your HAP ID instead of using the entire with the alphabets "HAP"




Thanks..I am using only numeric number. 567XXX285X1...my health request id does not contain any alphabets...do i have to add anything in this id? or how can i get hap id for my health request id?


----------



## zahoorahmed

Santhosh.15 said:


> Buddy, its 650 AED per adult.


true!


----------



## zahoorahmed

chalaa said:


> Thanks..I am using only numeric number. 567XXX285X1...my health request id does not contain any alphabets...do i have to add anything in this id? or how can i get hap id for my health request id?


(1) Family name: Make sure your are entering Family name correct. It should be your Surname.

(2) HAP ID: HAP ID is pure 7 digit number generally starts with '5': Like this: 5xxxxxx

(3) Date of birth: Use calender button to make you are not using incorrect format/syntax

(4) Type in the character you see or hear: Type in correctly

If all is well and still you are not able to login then better contact your CO

Hope it help!


----------



## indiference

chalaa said:


> Thanks..I am using only numeric number. 567XXX285X1...my health request id does not contain any alphabets...do i have to add anything in this id? or how can i get hap id for my health request id?


login to your immAccount https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

Click on your application and then click on organize your health requirements, a pop up window will open, there you can see your HAP ID if you have already filled in the questionnaire, if not fill in the questionnaire and your HAP ID will be there. 

you can access then your medical page directly as well through https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## chalaa

indiference said:


> login to your immAccount https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> Click on your application and then click on organize your health requirements, a pop up window will open, there you can see your HAP ID if you have already filled in the questionnaire, if not fill in the questionnaire and your HAP ID will be there.
> 
> you can access then your medical page directly as well through https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient




Thanks Zahoor and Indifference!

I am entering correct surname/lastname, date of birth (using date control popup) and capthca characters....Furthermore my health request id is 9 digits that starts with 9 and my wife's health request id is 10 digits long and starts with 1....these ids were given to us by CO when we received first correspondence from them in which they advised to go for medicals...
@ Indifference....In my eVisa portal, I do not see organize health and it shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"...may be because we are already done with medicals 1 year ago...My CO never informed me on the results of the medicals


----------



## zahoorahmed

chalaa said:


> Thanks Zahoor and Indifference!
> 
> I am entering correct surname/lastname, date of birth (using date control popup) and capthca characters....Furthermore my health request id is 9 digits that starts with 9 and my wife's health request id is 10 digits long and starts with 1....these ids were given to us by CO when we received first correspondence from them in which they advised to go for medicals...
> @ Indifference....In my eVisa portal, I do not see organize health and it shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"...may be because we are already done with medicals 1 year ago...My CO never informed me on the results of the medicals


"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection" means that your Health Checks are clear and they are no more required.

I don't know why your HAP IDs are so different. Even your one and your wife's HAP ID have different number of total digits. Little strange!


----------



## zahoorahmed

My case is likely going through Security Checks.

I'm not not sure when exactly Security Checks were started and how much time approximately they will take.

So far I have only contacted/followed DIBP for the status/update etc... And just got standard replies.

By going thru this forum's threads and I came to know about IGIS. People generally mention they contacted IGIS for updates. 

As I never contacted IGIS before just wondering should I do it? 

Awaiting for the valuable comments ESP by those already contacted IGIS.

TIA!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Appleaday

zahoorahmed said:


> Did they clearly mentioned it is required for Security Checks? Or they said something like updating records / smoothing application processing?


Yup it seemed a standard reply " We note that the most recent Form 80 on file is over 12 months old – please provide a new and updated Form 80 reflecting all CURRENT details " ... Nothing is mentioned about security check .. One week before this email i asked about my visa application status n they said that its under security checks .. So i concur that its not necessary that after form 80 is submitted security checks will start again .. I definatly hope so


----------



## zahoorahmed

Appleaday said:


> Yup it seemed a standard reply " We note that the most recent Form 80 on file is over 12 months old &#150; please provide a new and updated Form 80 reflecting all CURRENT details " ... Nothing is mentioned about security check .. One week before this email i asked about my visa application status n they said that its under security checks .. So i concur that its not necessary that after form 80 is submitted security checks will start again .. I definatly hope so


Yes true. Very likely your security Checks r going on. And this all in that relation.

Wish you good luck and may you get your application finalized soon.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zahoorahmed

ab1303 said:


> Seniors please advise,
> 
> Just going through submitted docs to DIBP, I realized that I had made some mistakes on Form80 while answering Q46, List, in chronological order, the addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia).
> 
> While answering Q46 on Form80, I mistakenly mentioned that during Nov 2008 - June 2009 , I lived in China where as actually
> 
> Nov 2008 - June 2009, I stayed in my home country residential address
> and June 2009 - July 2009, I stayed in China.
> 
> Should I be concerned or not ????? SHEL etc please comment


You must send correction form

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> My case is likely going through Security Checks. I'm not not sure when exactly Security Checks were started and how much time approximately they will take. So far I have only contacted/followed DIBP for the status/update etc... And just got standard replies. By going thru this forum's threads and I came to know about IGIS. People generally mention they contacted IGIS for updates. As I never contacted IGIS before just wondering should I do it? Awaiting for the valuable comments ESP by those already contacted IGIS. TIA! Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


There is no harm in contacting them, they respond to max 3 queries so go ahead and do it, i had contacted them in dec 2013 and they replied telling me that my checks are going as per the routine and there is no unusual delay, additionally they adviced to revert incase my application was not finalized until june 2014, that gave me an idea that there might be some movement in my case before june and there was as i was meds and PCC during may end. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> There is no harm in contacting them, they respond to max 3 queries so go ahead and do it, i had contacted them in dec 2013 and they replied telling me that my checks are going as per the routine and there is no unusual delay, additionally they adviced to revert incase my application was not finalized until june 2014, that gave me an idea that there might be some movement in my case before june and there was as i was meds and PCC during may end.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks indiference!

I will do it. And get back to you if I need any additional info from you on this.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> There is no harm in contacting them, they respond to max 3 queries so go ahead and do it, i had contacted them in dec 2013 and they replied telling me that my checks are going as per the routine and there is no unusual delay, additionally they adviced to revert incase my application was not finalized until june 2014, that gave me an idea that there might be some movement in my case before june and there was as i was meds and PCC during may end.
> 
> I hope this helps.


They could be contacted by sending mail on: [email protected]?


----------



## msaeed

Hello Everyone,

Do DIBP guys work on Sundays also, I had uploaded the form 815 for Health undertaking on Friday evening and today (Sunday) the status got changed from required to received in the immi portal, that's really strange and surprising.


----------



## opfian

zahoorahmed said:


> They could be contacted by sending mail on: [email protected]?



They have a dedicated form for the same on their website. You may use the standard method, instead of sending an email.


----------



## _shel

msaeed said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Do DIBP guys work on Sundays also, I had uploaded the form 815 for Health undertaking on Friday evening and today (Sunday) the status got changed from required to received in the immi portal, that's really strange and surprising.


 If you uploaded and not emailed it doesnt even mean a human has seen it. Computer system recognises you uploaded = changes status messages.


----------



## msaeed

_shel said:


> If you uploaded and not emailed it doesnt even mean a human has seen it. Computer system recognises you uploaded = changes status messages.


I had also emailed the 815 form to CO and at the same time i.e Friday evening I uploaded it on the immi account as well, till yesterday it was showing required and today turned to received..


----------



## zahoorahmed

opfian said:


> They have a dedicated form for the same on their website. You may use the standard method, instead of sending an email.


Thanks opfian! I will use the form.

indiference indicated that we can max do three queries with IGIS so I wanted to properly utilize this and not waste any attempt. I am thinking to ask following two question to get the updates about Security Checks:

(1) When my Security Assessments were actually started, by IGIS / ASIO?

(2) When should I roughly expect the finalization of these Security Assessments conducted by IGIS / ASIO?

Any comments on that? Should I add/amend my questions?

TIA!


----------



## zahoorahmed

opfian said:


> They have a dedicated form for the same on their website. You may use the standard method, instead of sending an email.


I check their website and there is one 'ONLINE COMPLAINT FORM'.

I was just wondering should I use it. As I'm actually NOT complaining for anything. I just mean to do simple 'query' about the status etc...


----------



## ahmed84

Most probably they wont answer any of your questions. They have a standard reply that your case has no delays and it is progressing normally. Another possible outcome is If they say they didn't find a case under your file which would mean your security checks are over. 

Only case officers can tell you when your case was referred to security checks. 




zahoorahmed said:


> Thanks opfian! I will use the form.
> 
> indiference indicated that we can max do three queries with IGIS so I wanted to properly utilize this and not waste any attempt. I am thinking to ask following two question to get the updates about Security Checks:
> 
> (1) When my Security Assessments were actually started, by IGIS / ASIO?
> 
> (2) When should I roughly expect the finalization of these Security Assessments conducted by IGIS / ASIO?
> 
> Any comments on that? Should I add/amend my questions?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## malisajj

Hi Guys,
It appears through forum posts etc that in comparison to 189, the 190 processing time for Pakistani applicants is much less (like 4-5 months after lodging the online application)
Does anyone know if this is true and why is it so?
I understand that 190 is higher priority however apparently the main cause for delay is external checks. It should be same for both 189 and 190. Or am I missing something.

Also are there any 189 applicants who submitted application after Jun 2013 and have received the grant in less than a year?


----------



## zahoorahmed

ahmed84 said:


> Most probably they wont answer any of your questions. They have a standard reply that your case has no delays and it is progressing normally. Another possible outcome is If they say they didn't find a case under your file which would mean your security checks are over.
> 
> Only case officers can tell you when your case was referred to security checks.


Thanks Ahmed!

I will check this with my CO as well.

Actually I drafted these questions with two things in mind:

(a) Probably there is no harm in asking - at most they will not reply it and reply with their standard version (as this generally also happen in communication with DIBP)

(b) In view of comments by 'indefernce', he was told by IGIS about when you should he query again if his case is not finalized by that time (in his case it was June 2014) so I wanted to try my luck - may be I will get some hint also.

Please comment.

Thanks!


----------



## zahoorahmed

malisajj said:


> Hi Guys,
> It appears through forum posts etc that in comparison to 189, the 190 processing time for Pakistani applicants is much less (like 4-5 months after lodging the online application)
> Does anyone know if this is true and why is it so?
> I understand that 190 is higher priority however apparently the main cause for delay is external checks. It should be same for both 189 and 190. Or am I missing something.
> 
> Also are there any 189 applicants who submitted application after Jun 2013 and have received the grant in less than a year?


Dear malisajj,

In my understand even Security Checks delay differs depending on your Visa type. As far I know it is actually not same for all.


----------



## _shel

zahoorahmed said:


> Dear malisajj,
> 
> In my understand even Security Checks delay differs depending on your Visa type. As far I know it is actually not same for all.


 True and state sponsored has always been quicker because it is a response to and trying to fulfil the states needs. 

The checks may or may not be exactly the same for 189 & 190 but those doing them would push through those with higher priority first. 

They are also doing checks, be them to different levels, on all the other visa types, family, temp work visas etc so high case load slows them.


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> Thanks Ahmed! I will check this with my CO as well. Actually I drafted these questions with two things in mind: (a) Probably there is no harm in asking - at most they will not reply it and reply with their standard version (as this generally also happen in communication with DIBP) (b) In view of comments by 'indefernce', he was told by IGIS about when you should he query again if his case is not finalized by that time (in his case it was June 2014) so I wanted to try my luck - may be I will get some hint also. Please comment. Thanks!


Dear zahoor,

I agree with Ahmed84, they have standard reply and they will not specifically answer your questions. They will just let you know if your case is with them and is being processed as usual. They will tell you a month to revert incase your case is being processed by them and is not finalized by then.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

zahoorahmed said:


> My case is likely going through Security Checks.
> 
> I'm not not sure when exactly Security Checks were started and how much time approximately they will take.
> 
> So far I have only contacted/followed DIBP for the status/update etc... And just got standard replies.
> 
> By going thru this forum's threads and I came to know about IGIS. People generally mention they contacted IGIS for updates.
> 
> As I never contacted IGIS before just wondering should I do it?
> 
> Awaiting for the valuable comments ESP by those already contacted IGIS.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


are you sure your case still undergoing security checks? I noticed in your timeline that your were asked to prove new meds and pccs by CO in march...and med/pcc request after 12+ months of application allocation usually means checks are over right? 

Maybe your meds are referred to the MOC? Why would CO ask for meds and PCC if application is still going through mandatory character checks..


----------



## zahoorahmed

AbbasHosseini said:


> are you sure your case still undergoing security checks? I noticed in your timeline that your were asked to prove new meds and pccs by CO in march...and med/pcc request after 12+ months of application allocation usually means checks are over right?
> 
> Maybe your meds are referred to the MOC? Why would CO ask for meds and PCC if application is still going through mandatory character checks..


Dear Abbas,

I'm not very sure. But when I asked my co about status she said collectively that my health, character and national security checks are going on. 

I'm sure my Heath checks are clear. I submitted 40+ days back. On immiaccount it is no Heath check required. On emedical all statuses are shown as completed. Character is nothing but police certificates those were also clear. So, what is left is Security Check.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## _shel

zahoorahmed said:


> Dear Abbas,
> 
> I'm not very sure. But when I asked my co about status she said collectively that my health, character and national security checks are going on.
> 
> I'm sure my Heath checks are clear. I submitted 40+ days back. On immiaccount it is no Heath check required. On emedical all statuses are shown as completed. Character is nothing but police certificates those were also clear. So, what is left is Security Check.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


 I only just noticed you applied in 2010  I really hope your checks are done with soon and you get your visa.


----------



## zahoorahmed

_shel said:


> I only just noticed you applied in 2010  I really hope your checks are done with soon and you get your visa.


Thanks for encouraging words! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## indiference

malisajj said:


> Hi Guys, It appears through forum posts etc that in comparison to 189, the 190 processing time for Pakistani applicants is much less (like 4-5 months after lodging the online application) Does anyone know if this is true and why is it so? I understand that 190 is higher priority however apparently the main cause for delay is external checks. It should be same for both 189 and 190. Or am I missing something. Also are there any 189 applicants who submitted application after Jun 2013 and have received the grant in less than a year?


Nothing authentic, just my observation......external check do not require 1 year to 18 months to be completed, probably the work involved takes around 3 to 6 months max, however the differenciation between 189 and 190 checks comes from the subclass priority, 190 are prioritized, therefore the results are faster.


----------



## waseem_expat

hello friends,
Alhamdolilah, I received much-awaited Med and PCC call on 3rd June 2014  I have a small confusion regarding PCC, I would appreciate if seniors could assist me in this regard.

Background:
I was born and raised in Mirpurkhas. In Aug, 2002 I moved to karachi and have been living here since then. This makes my stay in Karachi of around 12 years. 

Query:
I am getting PCC from Karachi ( covering the time Aug-2002 till Date) but do I need to get a PCC from Mirpurkhas as well (to cover time since my birth to Aug-2002) ?

Thank you,
Waseem


----------



## usman.shahid

waseem_expat said:


> hello friends,
> Alhamdolilah, I received much-awaited Med and PCC call on 3rd June 2014  I have a small confusion regarding PCC, I would appreciate if seniors could assist me in this regard.
> 
> Background:
> I was born and raised in Mirpurkhas. In Aug, 2002 I moved to karachi and have been living here since then. This makes my stay in Karachi of around 12 years.
> 
> Query:
> I am getting PCC from Karachi ( covering the time Aug-2002 till Date) but do I need to get a PCC from Mirpurkhas as well (to cover time since my birth to Aug-2002) ?
> 
> Thank you,
> Waseem


Congrats on getting silver email, this is very fast indeed. People from 2012 period are still waiting. Dont know how they are processing applications. Those who applied in 2013 are getting speedy grants.


----------



## _shel

waseem_expat said:


> hello friends,
> Alhamdolilah, I received much-awaited Med and PCC call on 3rd June 2014  I have a small confusion regarding PCC, I would appreciate if seniors could assist me in this regard.
> 
> Background:
> I was born and raised in Mirpurkhas. In Aug, 2002 I moved to karachi and have been living here since then. This makes my stay in Karachi of around 12 years.
> 
> Query:
> I am getting PCC from Karachi ( covering the time Aug-2002 till Date) but do I need to get a PCC from Mirpurkhas as well (to cover time since my birth to Aug-2002) ?
> 
> Thank you,
> Waseem


 Can you not obtain a national police check covering the whole period? 

That aside you only need to obtaian any the CO tells you to get covering the last 10 years at least. If the CO doesnt ask for it I wouldnt waste my time and money trying to get it.


----------



## waseem_expat

Thanks _shell.



_shel said:


> Can you not obtain a national police check covering the whole period?


AFAIK, They dont provide and nation wide police check in Pakistan. They provide PCC per local police station. In simpler terms If you lived in two cities you would get two separate PCCs.



_shel said:


> That aside you only need to obtaian any the CO tells you to get covering the last 10 years at least. If the CO doesnt ask for it I wouldnt waste my time and money trying to get it.


My CO didn't not mention any time period. I was simply asked to get a PCC. So I am not sure whether I need to cover all time period or just last 10 years PCC would suffice.

Can someone please provide a link where this 10 year limit is mentioned.

Thanks.


----------



## blacknight_81

waseem_expat said:


> Thanks _shell.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, They dont provide and nation wide police check in Pakistan. They provide PCC per local police station. In simpler terms If you lived in two cities you would get two separate PCCs.
> 
> 
> My CO didn't not mention any time period. I was simply asked to get a PCC. So I am not sure whether I need to cover all time period or just last 10 years PCC would suffice.
> 
> Can someone please provide a link where this 10 year limit is mentioned.
> 
> Thanks.


You only need to get it from Karachi, since you have lived there for the last 10 years. 

Usually when CO asks for specific information, they send PDF document detailing everything. Anyhow, link to the detail is as followed:

Character and police certificate requirements

Click Police certificates for the details you are looking for.


----------



## _shel

Character and police certificate requirements
When is a police certificate required?

If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.

The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.


----------



## ahmed84

If it won't take much effort and time, I suggest you get it to save time. Although they say DIAB only concerned about last 10 years, my case officer asked me to provide all my travel history back to when I was 10 years old. 




waseem_expat said:


> Thanks _shell.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, They dont provide and nation wide police check in Pakistan. They provide PCC per local police station. In simpler terms If you lived in two cities you would get two separate PCCs.
> 
> 
> My CO didn't not mention any time period. I was simply asked to get a PCC. So I am not sure whether I need to cover all time period or just last 10 years PCC would suffice.
> 
> Can someone please provide a link where this 10 year limit is mentioned.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## blacknight_81

ahmed84 said:


> If it won't take much effort and time, I suggest you get it to save time. Although they say DIAB only concerned about last 10 years, my case officer asked me to provide all my travel history back to when I was 10 years old.


Travel history and police certificates are two different things...


----------



## waseem_expat

Thanks guys for your help. As per your advice and comments, I think I should get it done from Karachi only. In case my CO isn't satisfied with last 12 yrs PCC, I hope he/she will request for another PCC and give me another 28 days to get it done.


----------



## blacknight_81

waseem_expat said:


> Thanks guys for your help. As per your advice and comments, I think I should get it done from Karachi only. In case my CO isn't satisfied with last 12 yrs PCC, I hope he/she will request for another PCC and give me another 28 days to get it done.


Exactly! Good luck


----------



## malisajj

indiference said:


> Nothing authentic, just my observation......external check do not require 1 year to 18 months to be completed, probably the work involved takes around 3 to 6 months max, however the differenciation between 189 and 190 checks comes from the subclass priority, 190 are prioritized, therefore the results are faster.


Thank you all for your response. 
BTW will front loading PCC help in expediting external checks?

Also does any one on this forum or any one you know from Pakistan who applied for 189 after jun 2013 and got a grant?
Just need to have an idea about min time


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> Nothing authentic, just my observation......external check do not require 1 year to 18 months to be completed, probably the work involved takes around 3 to 6 months max, however the differenciation between 189 and 190 checks comes from the subclass priority, 190 are prioritized, therefore the results are faster.


Agree!


----------



## zahoorahmed

waseem_expat said:


> hello friends,
> Alhamdolilah, I received much-awaited Med and PCC call on 3rd June 2014  I have a small confusion regarding PCC, I would appreciate if seniors could assist me in this regard.
> 
> Background:
> I was born and raised in Mirpurkhas. In Aug, 2002 I moved to karachi and have been living here since then. This makes my stay in Karachi of around 12 years.
> 
> Query:
> I am getting PCC from Karachi ( covering the time Aug-2002 till Date) but do I need to get a PCC from Mirpurkhas as well (to cover time since my birth to Aug-2002) ?
> 
> Thank you,
> Waseem


Dear Waseem,

The rule is very simple. You need to get PCC for all places where you have lived for last 10 years. However, if you live in some country for less than 1 year in total then if should is not required.

In your case, you live in Karachi since 2002 for about 12 years and no where else.

So you just need to get PCC covering your Karachi time.

Make you you get multiple PCCs to cover all Karachi time if you have changed addressed in these long 12 years.

Hope this help!


----------



## zahoorahmed

waseem_expat said:


> Thanks guys for your help. As per your advice and comments, I think I should get it done from Karachi only. In case my CO isn't satisfied with last 12 yrs PCC, I hope he/she will request for another PCC and give me another 28 days to get it done.


Most likely your CO will not ask for PCC before KHI time.

Good luck!!!


----------



## zahoorahmed

waseem_expat said:


> Thanks _shell.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, They dont provide and nation wide police check in Pakistan. They provide PCC per local police station. In simpler terms If you lived in two cities you would get two separate PCCs.
> 
> 
> My CO didn't not mention any time period. I was simply asked to get a PCC. So I am not sure whether I need to cover all time period or just last 10 years PCC would suffice.
> 
> Can someone please provide a link where this 10 year limit is mentioned.
> 
> Thanks.


In Pakistan, PCC is not just CITY-level, but AREA-level.

If you lived in two different areas (having two difference main Police Station) within a city. You will get two PCCs not one.

I am sure about Karachi, as I went thru it. May be other cities are different in Pakistan - I don't know.


----------



## waseem_expat

zahoorahmed said:


> Make you you get multiple PCCs to cover all Karachi time if you have changed addressed in these long 12 years.


Thank you Zahoor Ahmed, I do have changed addresses twice but both of them were in the same area covered by same police station. I just moved from one street to the next street. In this case I think only one PCC would suffice. right ?

AFAIK, Pakistani PCC mentions only one address. So I will put the latest address on it and request to have it made for all 12 years.


----------



## imranhassan852

malisajj said:


> Thank you all for your response.
> BTW will front loading PCC help in expediting external checks?
> 
> Also does any one on this forum or any one you know from Pakistan who applied for 189 after jun 2013 and got a grant?
> Just need to have an idea about min time


Dear,
I applied (paid the immi fee) on 29-Oct-13. CO asked for some more documents on 01-Dec-13 which I submitted by end of Dec-13. Since then its all quite. I hope that CO will ask for PCC & Medics now. But when, i dont know.
Please share your updates also.


----------



## samy25

what should i submit... FBr tax acknowledgement receipt year wise or copy of returns year wise?

please help


----------



## malisajj

imranhassan852 said:


> Dear,
> I applied (paid the immi fee) on 29-Oct-13. CO asked for some more documents on 01-Dec-13 which I submitted by end of Dec-13. Since then its all quite. I hope that CO will ask for PCC & Medics now. But when, i dont know.
> Please share your updates also.


Thanks for input. Hopefully you will get the PCC & Medics request when the time is right for you.

I have applied first week of May this year and uploaded all documents (as per my understanding) except PCC from Pakistan. Have had no contact from CO as yet. 

Did the CO ask you for Form-80 or Form 1221?


----------



## zahoorahmed

waseem_expat said:


> Thank you Zahoor Ahmed, I do have changed addresses twice but both of them were in the same area covered by same police station. I just moved from one street to the next street. In this case I think only one PCC would suffice. right ?
> 
> AFAIK, Pakistani PCC mentions only one address. So I will put the latest address on it and request to have it made for all 12 years.


Dear Waseem,

It actually depends on how many addresses you have mentioned in your Form-80 and/or 1221 etc..

Bottom-line: Your PCC must not contradictory with those form's data.

For example, if in your form you have mentioned Address1 (for 2002-2007) & Address2 (for 2007-2014) and even if these two addresses fall in the same area you need to prepare two PCC(s) because on PCC address is mentioned.

You can't mention the latest address only in case if you have mentioned two addresses in the forms.

Hope it help.

If you have further query in this connection feel free to revert back.


----------



## samy25

what should i submit... FBr tax acknowledgement receipt year wise or copy of returns year wise?

please help


----------



## zahoorahmed

samy25 said:


> what should i submit... FBr tax acknowledgement receipt year wise or copy of returns year wise?
> 
> please help


What is context? Please elaborate your question.


----------



## samy25

zahoorahmed said:


> What is context? Please elaborate your question.


i mean as tax document what should i submit. i have Income tax returns plus acknowledgement slips containing all the summary of year. so as tax doc what should i upload


----------



## zahoorahmed

samy25 said:


> i mean as tax document what should i submit. i have Income tax returns plus acknowledgement slips containing all the summary of year. so as tax doc what should i upload


The general rule of thumb is to upload all possible evidences as possible. It always help and make your processing smooth and swift. I would recommend to upload whatever you have.

Hope it help!


----------



## zahoorahmed

:tea:

To remind you all guys in Dubai(UAE) those wanted meet-up, somewhere.

What are updates?

Any plans?


----------



## imranhassan852

malisajj said:


> Thanks for input. Hopefully you will get the PCC & Medics request when the time is right for you.
> 
> I have applied first week of May this year and uploaded all documents (as per my understanding) except PCC from Pakistan. Have had no contact from CO as yet.
> 
> Did the CO ask you for Form-80 or Form 1221?


I had uploaded my Form 80 and Form 1221 with my application. So he did not need to ask me for that. However, he asked me for relavant docs of my son who was born after I lodged my application. I also submitted those documents. Lets c now.


----------



## Waqarali20005

zahoorahmed said:


> Dear Waseem,
> 
> It actually depends on how many addresses you have mentioned in your Form-80 and/or 1221 etc..
> 
> Bottom-line: Your PCC must not contradictory with those form's data.
> 
> For example, if in your form you have mentioned Address1 (for 2002-2007) & Address2 (for 2007-2014) and even if these two addresses fall in the same area you need to prepare two PCC(s) because on PCC address is mentioned.
> 
> You can't mention the latest address only in case if you have mentioned two addresses in the forms.
> 
> Hope it help.
> 
> If you have further query in this connection feel free to revert back.


i don't really understand this phenomena for getting PCC for every address, like in my case , i lived in a hostel in 2004 since 2007, then i changed quite few places within islamabad.... i don't have tenancy agreements or anything which can prove my residence in that area and police stations require such proof.... what should be does in such case?


----------



## zahoorahmed

Waqarali20005 said:


> i don't really understand this phenomena for getting PCC for every address, like in my case , i lived in a hostel in 2004 since 2007, then i changed quite few places within islamabad.... i don't have tenancy agreements or anything which can prove my residence in that area and police stations require such proof.... what should be does in such case?


Dear Waqar,

The main point is that you PCCs must not be contradictory with your Form-80/1221's data. Whatever addresses you have mentioned there in the forms, your PCCs must be accordingly.

The core issue is that in Pakistan, PCC is 'area-based' - that's the basic headache. On top of that you can only mention 'one' address in PCC. 

So, if you have lived in two areas (even within same police station jurisdiction) you need to have two PCCs mentioning those two address.

As far as the tenancy agreement is concern, it is not the issue and you don't need to prove it at that level.

It is worth to mention that on this forum I have read one similar case in which CO asked to more PCCs to cover all 10 year time period. And in that case, the issue was also with 'multiple addresses'.


----------



## zahoorahmed

Waqarali20005 said:


> i don't really understand this phenomena for getting PCC for every address, like in my case , i lived in a hostel in 2004 since 2007, then i changed quite few places within islamabad.... i don't have tenancy agreements or anything which can prove my residence in that area and police stations require such proof.... what should be does in such case?


I would like to add one more point here that in my case Police didn't ask for any proof of residence. They simply asked me to fill the form (with all details including address field) and they simply accepted it.


----------



## waseem_expat

Waqarali20005 said:


> i don't really understand this phenomena for getting PCC for every address, like in my case , i lived in a hostel in 2004 since 2007, then i changed quite few places within islamabad.... i don't have tenancy agreements or anything which can prove my residence in that area and police stations require such proof.... what should be does in such case?


Just make sure you PCC doesn't outright contradict Form 80 addresses. 
As I see it, CO is mostly concerned with the date and undersigned authority. Addresses may or may not match 100%. PCC request simply asks to provide a PCC per country, covering the time of your stay. 

did you mention all those addresses (hostel and other places) in your form 80 ?


----------



## indiference

Guys Question.....how soon after the clinic uploads the meds do reflected on the immi account page?


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> Guys Question.....how soon after the clinic uploads the meds do reflected on the immi account page?


In my case it was reflected in max. 3-4 days.


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> Guys Question.....how soon after the clinic uploads the meds do reflected on the immi account page?


In my case on ImmiAccount it start showing 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.' under my name and my son's name after 3-4 days only.

However, under my wife's name it was still showing 'Organise your health examinations’ for about two weeks or so and then it turned into 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.' finally of her as well.


----------



## Waqarali20005

waseem_expat said:


> Just make sure you PCC doesn't outright contradict Form 80 addresses.
> As I see it, CO is mostly concerned with the date and undersigned authority. Addresses may or may not match 100%. PCC request simply asks to provide a PCC per country, covering the time of your stay.
> 
> did you mention all those addresses (hostel and other places) in your form 80 ?


yes i did, because the question asked was:



> Your address history for the last 10 years
> Include:
> • addresses inside and outside Australia
> • *places you resided for study/work*
> • refugee camps
> • *any other place you have resided such as share houses, university residences and temporary accommodation.*


----------



## Waqarali20005

zahoorahmed said:


> I would like to add one more point here that in my case Police didn't ask for any proof of residence. They simply asked me to fill the form (with all details including address field) and they simply accepted it.


 @Zahoorahmed: are you from islamabad? As i am living in Islamabad and the police stations here do require proof of residence, either the address be mentioned on ID card or you should have a tenancy agreement ....... i think if CO asks, i will try to first explain this situation, if he insists, then will see what can be done...


----------



## zahoorahmed

Waqarali20005 said:


> @Zahoorahmed: are you from islamabad? As i am living in Islamabad and the police stations here do require proof of residence, either the address be mentioned on ID card or you should have a tenancy agreement ....... i think if CO asks, i will try to first explain this situation, if he insists, then will see what can be done...


No. I am from Karachi.

I understand your situation is little complex.

Actually this is all because of our Pakistani PCC format: (1) It is area-based (neither national level nor even city-level) (2) On top of that Address is also mentioned

I got PCC from two other countries and it is simple and trouble free - both national-level (and without address mentioned)


----------



## waseem_expat

Waqarali20005 said:


> @Zahoorahmed: are you from islamabad? As i am living in Islamabad and the police stations here do require proof of residence, either the address be mentioned on ID card or you should have a tenancy agreement ....... i think if CO asks, i will try to first explain this situation, if he insists, then will see what can be done...


by the way, for proof of residence they asked me to provide a Gas or Electricity bill. I am from Karachi.

So you are going to get a single PCC with your latest address on it, for whole 10 years ?


----------



## zahoorahmed

waseem_expat said:


> by the way, for proof of residence they asked me to provide a Gas or Electricity bill. I am from Karachi.
> 
> So you are going to get a single PCC with your latest address on it, for whole 10 years ?


Single PCC with latest address encompassing the entire time-period will contradict with your Form-80/1221 data. 

Anything that is contradicting with your Form-80/1221 data will be cause of issue.


----------



## zahoorahmed

zahoorahmed said:


> :tea:
> 
> To remind you all guys in Dubai(UAE) those wanted meet-up, somewhere.
> 
> What are updates?
> 
> Any plans?


I can coordinate such meeting. My pleasure!

Anyone interested can PM me with his e-mail address and contact number.


----------



## Waqarali20005

waseem_expat said:


> by the way, for proof of residence they asked me to provide a Gas or Electricity bill. I am from Karachi.
> 
> So you are going to get a single PCC with your latest address on it, for whole 10 years ?


I will get a PCC from My home town, and will try to explain my CO that my HOME has always been this address, whilst other addresses were temporary arrangements with my friends and classmates.... address on all of statutory documents for me is of the home etc... I hope it helps..


----------



## Waqarali20005

zahoorahmed said:


> Single PCC with latest address encompassing the entire time-period will contradict with your Form-80/1221 data.
> 
> Anything that is contradicting with your Form-80/1221 data will be cause of issue.


but i will present my case thoroughly for CO's consideration..... may be in the form of a cover letter with PCC..


----------



## zahoorahmed

Waqarali20005 said:


> I will get a PCC from My home town, and will try to explain my CO that my HOME has always been this address, whilst other addresses were temporary arrangements with my and classmates.... address on all of statutory documents for me is of the home etc... I hope it helps..


Agree!


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> In my case on ImmiAccount it start showing 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.' under my name and my son's name after 3-4 days only. However, under my wife's name it was still showing 'Organise your health examinations&#146; for about two weeks or so and then it turned into 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.' finally of her as well.


For you and your son, it turned to no health examination required after 3 days of you taking the med exams or after 3 days of the meds being uploaded by the clinic?


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> For you and your son, it turned to no health examination required after 3 days of you taking the med exams or after 3 days of the meds being uploaded by the clinic?


after uploading by the clinic

Medical done on: 22 April
Uploaded on: 25 April
Reflected on ImmiAccount 28/29 april


----------



## indiference

Waqarali20005 said:


> I will get a PCC from My home town, and will try to explain my CO that my HOME has always been this address, whilst other addresses were temporary arrangements with my friends and classmates.... address on all of statutory documents for me is of the home etc... I hope it helps..


I dont its an issue if you apply for PCC from ur home town mentioning that you have been living there since birth.....do this and your issue is resolved.


----------



## indiference

malisajj said:


> Thank you all for your response.
> BTW will front loading PCC help in expediting external checks?
> 
> Also does any one on this forum or any one you know from Pakistan who applied for 189 after jun 2013 and got a grant?
> Just need to have an idea about min time


PCC has no relation with external checks else CO would request it before they start with external checks therefore it wont expedite your external checks by any means. 

Well i am not sure if any 189 applicant who applied after june 2013 have got the grant or not but probably not since many applicants from 2012 are still waiting for a decision but then again you never know.


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> In Pakistan, PCC is not just CITY-level, but AREA-level.
> 
> If you lived in two different areas (having two difference main Police Station) within a city. You will get two PCCs not one.
> 
> I am sure about Karachi, as I went thru it. May be other cities are different in Pakistan - I don't know.


In lahore its different, even if you have lived in different areas within lahore, you request for the PCC from the SP office, where on their provided form you list down all your addresses irrespective of their locations within lahore, the SP office then circulate those details among the respective police stations and acquire clearance from there, in the end the SP office consolidate the results onto one certificate and send it via courier.


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> The general rule of thumb is to upload all possible evidences as possible. It always help and make your processing smooth and swift. I would recommend to upload whatever you have.
> 
> Hope it help!


True


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> :tea:
> 
> To remind you all guys in Dubai(UAE) those wanted meet-up, somewhere.
> 
> What are updates?
> 
> Any plans?


We can plan it over the week end...i am in for it.


----------



## indiference

Waqarali20005 said:


> i don't really understand this phenomena for getting PCC for every address, like in my case , i lived in a hostel in 2004 since 2007, then i changed quite few places within islamabad.... i don't have tenancy agreements or anything which can prove my residence in that area and police stations require such proof.... what should be does in such case?


Think about it, i am sure you will find a way


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> after uploading by the clinic
> 
> Medical done on: 22 April
> Uploaded on: 25 April
> Reflected on ImmiAccount 28/29 april


Thanks


----------



## malisajj

indiference said:


> PCC has no relation with external checks else CO would request it before they start with external checks therefore it wont expedite your external checks by any means.
> 
> Well i am not sure if any 189 applicant who applied after june 2013 have got the grant or not but probably not since many applicants from 2012 are still waiting for a decision but then again you never know.



Yeah can only speculate. 
Its interesting though that PCC is requested after extensive and detailed security check


----------



## mohsin_jawed

waseem_expat said:


> hello friends,
> Alhamdolilah, I received much-awaited Med and PCC call on 3rd June 2014  I have a small confusion regarding PCC, I would appreciate if seniors could assist me in this regard.
> 
> Background:
> I was born and raised in Mirpurkhas. In Aug, 2002 I moved to karachi and have been living here since then. This makes my stay in Karachi of around 12 years.
> 
> Query:
> I am getting PCC from Karachi ( covering the time Aug-2002 till Date) but do I need to get a PCC from Mirpurkhas as well (to cover time since my birth to Aug-2002) ?
> 
> Thank you,
> Waseem


Thats a good news, congratulations. Would you able to tell what was your team number please?


----------



## Avatar82

Guys regarding PCC..my case is simple I.e. living in one area since last 12 yrs but in my wife case our marriage is now 5 yrs old n before that she lived in other area obviously. My question is that do I need to make two PCC for my wife from my area station n from the other one where she lived before marriage or one PCC would suffice from my area.
Urgent reply would be helpful as I am running short of days to fulfil PCC request by CO


----------



## TheExpatriate

indiference said:


> PCC has no relation with external checks else CO would request it before they start with external checks therefore it wont expedite your external checks by any means.
> 
> Well i am not sure if any 189 applicant who applied after june 2013 have got the grant or not but probably not since many applicants from 2012 are still waiting for a decision but then again you never know.


so if your PCCs have been requested, does that mean you are not going to be subjected to the E.S.C?


----------



## Diablo170

Hi all. My question is regarding translation of documents that are not in English. Do we need to include translations of documents such as NICs and birth certificates which are part English part Urdu but have the same information in both languages?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Diablo170 said:


> Hi all. My question is regarding translation of documents that are not in English. Do we need to include translations of documents such as NICs and birth certificates which are part English part Urdu but have the same information in both languages?


I think not. I have some bilingual documents (Arabic/English) that I did not have to translate.


----------



## zahoorahmed

Avatar82 said:


> Guys regarding PCC..my case is simple I.e. living in one area since last 12 yrs but in my wife case our marriage is now 5 yrs old n before that she lived in other area obviously. My question is that do I need to make two PCC for my wife from my area station n from the other one where she lived before marriage or one PCC would suffice from my area.
> Urgent reply would be helpful as I am running short of days to fulfil PCC request by CO


Yes definitely two PCCs for your wife.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zahoorahmed

Diablo170 said:


> Hi all. My question is regarding translation of documents that are not in English. Do we need to include translations of documents such as NICs and birth certificates which are part English part Urdu but have the same information in both languages?


Translation is not required for documents those are partly english and partly urdu. Bottom line: English is there!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> We can plan it over the week end...i am in for it.


Please PM me both your email and cell number so I can coordinate.

Others pls also PM me accordingly.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> In lahore its different, even if you have lived in different areas within lahore, you request for the PCC from the SP office, where on their provided form you list down all your addresses irrespective of their locations within lahore, the SP office then circulate those details among the respective police stations and acquire clearance from there, in the end the SP office consolidate the results onto one certificate and send it via courier.


So it means it Karachi specific issue. Or at least not encompassing entire Pakistan.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## blacknight_81

Avatar82 said:


> Guys regarding PCC..my case is simple I.e. living in one area since last 12 yrs but in my wife case our marriage is now 5 yrs old n before that she lived in other area obviously. My question is that do I need to make two PCC for my wife from my area station n from the other one where she lived before marriage or one PCC would suffice from my area.
> Urgent reply would be helpful as I am running short of days to fulfil PCC request by CO


You need PCC for all those places you or your wife have lived at, for last 10 years (excluding addresses with less than 12 month stay)

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## blacknight_81

Diablo170 said:


> Hi all. My question is regarding translation of documents that are not in English. Do we need to include translations of documents such as NICs and birth certificates which are part English part Urdu but have the same information in both languages?


As far as I remember, pakistani cnic is completely in Urdu, so you definitely need to get it translated. I am not aware of birth certificate.
Think from a perspective of a foreigner, would he/she be able to read and make sense of that document/id? If not, then get it translated.


----------



## indiference

TheExpatriate said:


> so if your PCCs have been requested, does that mean you are not going to be subjected to the E.S.C?


In most cases PCC and meds are requested at the final stange, before visa grant and the initial date of entry in australia is also determined by their expiry date, which ever expires first.


----------



## aussimmi

The wait is over 

Got the grant for myself and the family just an hour back. Alhamdolillah! 
One journey ends and another begins..... We were two when we started the journey...... We are four at the end of the first one  let's see how many we are at the end of it all.

My prayers and wishes for all those waiting for meds and security clearance. Hang in there!


----------



## Diablo170

aussimmi said:


> The wait is over
> 
> Got the grant for myself and the family just an hour back. Alhamdolillah!
> One journey ends and another begins..... We were two when we started the journey...... We are four at the end of the first one  let's see how many we are at the end of it all.
> 
> My prayers and wishes for all those waiting for meds and security clearance. Hang in there!


Congratulations bro. Great news.


----------



## Diablo170

Hello forum seniors. I'll be applying for 189 visa on the weekend and had a bunch of queries.

A. Can I use my father's credit card to make the payment? Mine doesn't have a 6k AUD limit?

B. My invitation is valid until August. If I do not apply by June, will the new visa rules that become effective as of July 2014 apply to me?

C. I'm uploading the following documents with my application. Do I need anything else?

1. IELTS report
2. Engineers Australia letter - qualifications and work experience)
3. Colored passports x 3 (self, wife and son - who is 4.5 months old)
4. NICs x 2 (self and wife) - Latest types with English and Urdu info
5. Colored Birth certificate x 2 (self and son - do not have wife's) - English and Urdu info
6. Colored marriage certificate x 1 in English
7. Passport size photos x 3 labelled scanned (self, wife and son)
8. Employment references
9. Employment contracts, payslips, tax returns
10. Registration as engineer (Pakistan Engineering Council)
11. CV (do I need this?)
12. Degree and transcripts (bachelors and MBA (even if not claiming points for this?)
13. Certificates for matriculation and intermediate but not transcripts.
14. Form 80
15. Letter of functional English from wife's university
16. Police character certificate (self and wife)


----------



## opfian

Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


----------



## mirza_755

aussimmi said:


> The wait is over
> 
> Got the grant for myself and the family just an hour back. Alhamdolillah!
> One journey ends and another begins..... We were two when we started the journey...... We are four at the end of the first one  let's see how many we are at the end of it all.
> 
> My prayers and wishes for all those waiting for meds and security clearance. Hang in there!


Congrats


----------



## adila

opfian said:


> Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


\\


gr8 congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
now i will wait for mine as i had a feeling that i will get my med and pcc call after Ophian..Pray for me plzzz


----------



## mirza_755

opfian said:


> Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


Congrats in advance


----------



## Waqarali20005

aussimmi said:


> The wait is over
> 
> Got the grant for myself and the family just an hour back. Alhamdolillah!
> One journey ends and another begins..... We were two when we started the journey...... We are four at the end of the first one  let's see how many we are at the end of it all.
> 
> My prayers and wishes for all those waiting for meds and security clearance. Hang in there!


Mabrook!


----------



## zahoorahmed

aussimmi said:


> The wait is over
> 
> Got the grant for myself and the family just an hour back. Alhamdolillah!
> One journey ends and another begins..... We were two when we started the journey...... We are four at the end of the first one  let's see how many we are at the end of it all.
> 
> My prayers and wishes for all those waiting for meds and security clearance. Hang in there!


Hearty congrats bro!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## opfian

adila said:


> \\ gr8 congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now i will wait for mine as i had a feeling that i will get my med and pcc call after Ophian..Pray for me plzzz



Inshallah u will get it soon!!


----------



## saeeds

aussimmi said:


> The wait is over
> 
> Got the grant for myself and the family just an hour back. Alhamdolillah!
> One journey ends and another begins..... We were two when we started the journey...... We are four at the end of the first one  let's see how many we are at the end of it all.
> 
> My prayers and wishes for all those waiting for meds and security clearance. Hang in there!


Masha Allah....Alf Mabrook ! 


You have same occupation as mine 263111. So where are you planning to land in OZ? Hope to be in touch with you inshaAllah in OZ as well....

Regards,
Saeed


----------



## indiference

opfian said:


> Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


Mabrook!!


----------



## adila

opfian said:


> Inshallah u will get it soon!!


INshAllah


----------



## Waqar Hemani

congrats opfian..........now i m feeling the heat, when will my number come????


----------



## indiference

aussimmi said:


> The wait is over  Got the grant for myself and the family just an hour back. Alhamdolillah! One journey ends and another begins..... We were two when we started the journey...... We are four at the end of the first one  let's see how many we are at the end of it all. My prayers and wishes for all those waiting for meds and security clearance. Hang in there!


Grt congrats.......all the best for your new life


----------



## opfian

aussimmi said:


> The wait is over  Got the grant for myself and the family just an hour back. Alhamdolillah! One journey ends and another begins..... We were two when we started the journey...... We are four at the end of the first one  let's see how many we are at the end of it all. My prayers and wishes for all those waiting for meds and security clearance. Hang in there!


Mashallah mabroook and best of luck for your next bog move!!!


----------



## BOLT

Really happy for you Opfian. Congratulations

I hope we will be getting the call soon too.



opfian said:


> Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


----------



## olways

opfian said:


> Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


Congrats brother! Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## Usmann_

opfian said:


> Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


Mabrook ya rayal..


----------



## Rabee

Congrats opfian and aussimmi!


----------



## waseem_expat

mohsin_jawed said:


> Thats a good news, congratulations. Would you able to tell what was your team number please?


team34.


----------



## samy25

@waqarali20005:

if u do not have prooof for ur residence .. go for affidavit . then your police station will ack and will stamp. 
i am doing the same for my previous addresses and i am told to this by SSP office


----------



## MusaBilal

aussimmi said:


> The wait is over
> 
> Got the grant for myself and the family just an hour back. Alhamdolillah!
> One journey ends and another begins..... We were two when we started the journey...... We are four at the end of the first one  let's see how many we are at the end of it all.
> 
> My prayers and wishes for all those waiting for meds and security clearance. Hang in there!


Congrats.


----------



## jassmine

Yes u would required to have 2 PCCs of your wife as my CO also requested that.




Avatar82 said:


> Guys regarding PCC..my case is simple I.e. living in one area since last 12 yrs but in my wife case our marriage is now 5 yrs old n before that she lived in other area obviously. My question is that do I need to make two PCC for my wife from my area station n from the other one where she lived before marriage or one PCC would suffice from my area.
> Urgent reply would be helpful as I am running short of days to fulfil PCC request by CO


----------



## waseem_expat

Diablo170 said:


> Hi all. My question is regarding translation of documents that are not in English. Do we need to include translations of documents such as NICs and birth certificates which are part English part Urdu but have the same information in both languages?


Just make sure every detail written in Urdu is also available in English too. For Instance, our new NICs (the one which has a chip built in) are not fully bilingual. Addresses are only in Urdu. Get it translated. 

However, Nadra marriage certificate, birth certificate are proper bilingual certificates.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Usmann_ said:


> Mabrook ya rayal..


LOL ...... last thing to expect in an International Forum in the Australia section in a mainly Pakistani thread is local Emirati Arabic dialect


----------



## blacknight_81

Diablo170 said:


> Hello forum seniors. I'll be applying for 189 visa on the weekend and had a bunch of queries.
> 
> A. Can I use my father's credit card to make the payment? Mine doesn't have a 6k AUD limit?
> 
> B. My invitation is valid until August. If I do not apply by June, will the new visa rules that become effective as of July 2014 apply to me?
> 
> C. I'm uploading the following documents with my application. Do I need anything else?
> 
> 1. IELTS report
> 2. Engineers Australia letter - qualifications and work experience)
> 3. Colored passports x 3 (self, wife and son - who is 4.5 months old)
> 4. NICs x 2 (self and wife) - Latest types with English and Urdu info
> 5. Colored Birth certificate x 2 (self and son - do not have wife's) - English and Urdu info
> 6. Colored marriage certificate x 1 in English
> 7. Passport size photos x 3 labelled scanned (self, wife and son)
> 8. Employment references
> 9. Employment contracts, payslips, tax returns
> 10. Registration as engineer (Pakistan Engineering Council)
> 11. CV (do I need this?)
> 12. Degree and transcripts (bachelors and MBA (even if not claiming points for this?)
> 13. Certificates for matriculation and intermediate
> but not transcripts.
> 14. Form 80
> 15. Letter of functional English from wife's university
> 16. Police character certificate (self and wife)


All looks good. You can use any credit card, either it be yours or anyones else. 

In my opinion, following is NOT required:

1. Registration as engineer (Pakistan Engineering Council)
2. CV
3. Certificates for matriculation and intermediate but not transcripts.

You can upload MBA degree, just to prove your 'occupation' during that period of time. 

Let me know if you need any further help.


----------



## TheExpatriate

waseem_expat said:


> team34.


team34 in which city?


----------



## blacknight_81

TheExpatriate said:


> LOL ...... last thing to expect in an International Forum in the Australia section in a mainly Pakistani thread is local Emirati Arabic dialect


AND an egyptian commenting on it!


----------



## waseem_expat

TheExpatriate said:


> team34 in which city?


which city ? I am located in Karachi .. but if you are asking about team34 .. I dont know


----------



## TheExpatriate

waseem_expat said:


> Karachi.


sorry if I did not ask clearly. I meant, team34 in which city in Australia (which DIBP Office) ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

blacknight_81 said:


> AND an egyptian commenting on it!


LOL ...... true that ..... 

sorry for barging in on the Pakistani thread, we're all brothers afterall aren't we?


----------



## waseem_expat

TheExpatriate said:


> sorry if I did not ask clearly. I meant, team34 in which city in Australia (which DIBP Office) ?


ahan.. no idea  .. never bothered to check


----------



## TheExpatriate

waseem_expat said:


> ahan.. no idea  .. never bothered to check


it's in the initial contact email, or the email address you send documents/correspondence to.


----------



## waseem_expat

TheExpatriate said:


> it's in the initial contact email, or the email address you send documents/correspondence to.


Brisbane


----------



## blacknight_81

TheExpatriate said:


> LOL ...... true that .....
> 
> sorry for barging in on the Pakistani thread, we're all brothers afterall aren't we?


Ofcourse you are most welcome buddy!


----------



## zahoorahmed

opfian said:


> Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


congrats opfian!


----------



## malisajj

zahoorahmed said:


> I can coordinate such meeting. My pleasure!
> 
> Anyone interested can PM me with his e-mail address and contact number.


I am interested too to join however not allowed to send a PM yet. Can you please send me your email and I will respond with my contact details
Thx


----------



## ahmed84

I just noticed your time line and it is extremely long! I wonder what is happening with your case! Any idea?





zahoorahmed said:


> congrats opfian!


----------



## TheExpatriate

waseem_expat said:


> Brisbane


I am team 34 Brisbane as well. Good luck.



blacknight_81 said:


> Ofcourse you are most welcome buddy!


Thanks Bro


----------



## Hiki

opfian said:


> Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


Oh wow !!! Many many congratulations ... So happy for you !!! This means this i will also get some updates very soon inshAllah


----------



## adila

Hiki said:


> Oh wow !!! Many many congratulations ... So happy for you !!! This means this i will also get some updates very soon inshAllah


R u in the same team as opfian...


----------



## zahoorahmed

ahmed84 said:


> I just noticed your time line and it is extremely long! I wonder what is happening with your case! Any idea?


I contacted my CO recently couple of times and came to know that my Security Checks are going on.

Generally, the Medical & PCC are the final steps and after submitting that you get the grant most within a month. In my case SC are still going on. 

Even I am not very sure whether the SC are started just now after submission of Medical-n-PCC or it were started earlier when I submitted my Form-80/1221 & CV in Sep. 2013.

This SC part has made me really very confuse.


----------



## zahoorahmed

malisajj said:


> I am interested too to join however not allowed to send a PM yet. Can you please send me your email and I will respond with my contact details
> Thx


I have PM you my e-mail address. Please check your messages and send me your contact details.

I will update you over the same, shortly.


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> I have PM you my e-mail address. Please check your messages and send me your contact details.
> 
> I will update you over the same, shortly.


can an Egyptian tag along?


----------



## Mani2k

Heartiest Congratulations to Opfian and aussimmi. Good luck for the next big move. 

Just for curiosity, anyone left from 2012 who are awaiting for Meds/PCC or grant?


----------



## zahoorahmed

*** My 'Security Check' confusion!  ***

(When my Security Checks were actually started?)



Dear Friends,

As you can see in my Timeline in my signature that my Medical-n-PCCs are done and submitted. In general, ideally, as per my experience with the other's timelines so far, I should get my GRANT by now or 'at the most' it should be received shortly. In general, Medical-n-PCCs are requested when the Security Checks are over.

HOWEVER, when I am contacting my CO now, she is saying my case is going thru Security Checks and it might take minimum '6 months or more' - Standard Reply... 

Possibility # 1: My Security checks were actually initiated in Sep-2013; when I submitted, on request of DIBP, important particulars (Form 80/1221 & CV) {Good for me!}

Possibility # 2: My Security checks are just started in May-2014; after the submission of Medical-n-PCCs {Bad for me!}


Few important points to note:

(A) My CO only start talking about Security Checks, after the submission of Medical-n-PCCs - never before.

(B) When I submitted Form80/1221 & CV, it was on request from DIBP and the subject and contents of mail were as below. It was NOT explicitly mentioned that it is asked for 'Security Checks'.

From: [email protected]
Subject line: Request for important personal particulars...
Contents of mail: (few important chunks)

'to request further information to assist in the smooth allocation and processing of this application...'

'Allocation of your application: Please note that a case officer has not been allocated at this time. However applications in Priority Group 5 are scheduled to be allocated over the next twelve months and the information below is required to progress this application. Application documentation will be only assessed after a case officer has been allocated, and therefore online checklists will not be updated until that time.'

'As some time has passed since the lodgement of this application, please provide the following information and/or documentation at your earliest opportunity within 28 days of this email.'

'Please provide: Form 80, Form 1221 & Curriculum vitae (CV)'

(C) Despite my multiple queries with my Case Officer, she is not actually confirming 'when' my Security Checks were started and just replying with standard replies.

(D) My CO is just assigned to me in Mar-2014.


It is very vital question for me to understand that 'when' my Security Checks were actually started as it will significantly effect on the time I'll get my GRANT.

Please comment with your experience to elaborate my case. Thanks!

TIA!

Warm Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## zahoorahmed

zahoorahmed said:


> I have PM you my e-mail address. Please check your messages and send me your contact details.
> 
> I will update you over the same, shortly.


I got your contact details. I will contact you shortly.

Please others also PM me those want to be included in meet-up. 

Thanks!


----------



## zahoorahmed

ahmed84 said:


> I just noticed your time line and it is extremely long! I wonder what is happening with your case! Any idea?


Dear Ahmed, 

I have posted a very detailed query regarding my Security Check confusion.

Please comment.

TIA!


----------



## zakinaeem

opfian said:


> Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


Dik khush jar ditta jay!


----------



## fmasaud84

zahoorahmed said:


> I got your contact details. I will contact you shortly.
> 
> Please others also PM me those want to be included in meet-up.
> 
> Thanks!


You have my contact details already


----------



## fmasaud84

Mani2k said:


> Heartiest Congratulations to Opfian and aussimmi. Good luck for the next big move.
> 
> Just for curiosity, anyone left from 2012 who are awaiting for Meds/PCC or grant?


Yes


----------



## ahmed84

WOW. but your application was submitted in 2010. How come there was nothing going on until 2013????



zahoorahmed said:


> I contacted my CO recently couple of times and came to know that my Security Checks are going on.
> 
> Generally, the Medical & PCC are the final steps and after submitting that you get the grant most within a month. In my case SC are still going on.
> 
> Even I am not very sure whether the SC are started just now after submission of Medical-n-PCC or it were started earlier when I submitted my Form-80/1221 & CV in Sep. 2013.
> 
> This SC part has made me really very confuse.


----------



## fmasaud84

opfian said:


> Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


when you say call .. is it a phone call or just an e-mail ? 

just curious


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> when you say call .. is it a phone call or just an e-mail ?
> 
> just curious


email ...... "call for Meds/PCCs" not a call per se


----------



## adila

TheExpatriate said:


> email ...... "call for Meds/PCCs" not a call per se


I hope khi attacks ka hamaray security checks pe asar na ho...InshaAllah


----------



## TheExpatriate

adila said:


> I hope khi attacks ka hamaray security checks pe asar na ho...InshaAllah



Sorry, I don't speak Urdu .......


----------



## Hiki

adila said:


> R u in the same team as opfian...


Yes dear ...


----------



## showib49

opfian said:


> Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


Congratulation Brother . So much happy to know about your news. Once again congrats bro. Mabroook


----------



## Waqarali20005

My problem: after providing each and every document to DIBP, i realised that the name on my wife's passport is spelled differently..... i remember something like that in form 80 but i have even submitted form 80.... what is the recourse for me now? should i have to change her name's spellings on the passport? is there any other option available to me?


----------



## zahoorahmed

fmasaud84 said:


> You have my contact details already


Yes fmasaud84 I have your contact number - you sent me via PM. Pls also PM me your email address so I can sent program details. FYI, so far 4 peoples are interested in this meet-up plan, including myself.

(1) fmasaud84
(2) malisajj
(3) indiference
(4) zahoorahmed (myself)

I'm likely making program for this coming weekend. So all other interested please contact me ASAP and avail this opportunity.

Thanks!

See you guys!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqarali20005 said:


> My problem: after providing each and every document to DIBP, i realised that the name on my wife's passport is spelled differently..... i now have even submitted form 80.... what is the recourse for me now? should i have to change her name's spellings on the passport? is their any other option available to me?


if it's a simple name difference (as in Ahmad versus Ahmed versus Ahamed), you can overlook it, or if you wanna be a perfectionist, write to the case officer and tell them that there is a minor difference and if there is anything you should do about it.

if it's not a simple difference, then most definitely you need to submit form 1023


----------



## olways

zahoorahmed said:


> *** My 'Security Check' confusion!  ***
> 
> (When my Security Checks were actually started?)
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> As you can see in my Timeline in my signature that my Medical-n-PCCs are done and submitted. In general, ideally, as per my experience with the other's timelines so far, I should get my GRANT by now or 'at the most' it should be received shortly. In general, Medical-n-PCCs are requested when the Security Checks are over.
> 
> HOWEVER, when I am contacting my CO now, she is saying my case is going thru Security Checks and it might take minimum '6 months or more' - Standard Reply...
> 
> Possibility # 1: My Security checks were actually initiated in Sep-2013; when I submitted, on request of DIBP, important particulars (Form 80/1221 & CV) {Good for me!}
> 
> Possibility # 2: My Security checks are just started in May-2014; after the submission of Medical-n-PCCs {Bad for me!}
> 
> Few important points to note:
> 
> (A) My CO only start talking about Security Checks, after the submission of Medical-n-PCCs - never before.
> 
> (B) When I submitted Form80/1221 & CV, it was on request from DIBP and the subject and contents of mail were as below. It was NOT explicitly mentioned that it is asked for 'Security Checks'.
> 
> From: [email protected]
> Subject line: Request for important personal particulars...
> Contents of mail: (few important chunks)
> 
> 'to request further information to assist in the smooth allocation and processing of this application...'
> 
> 'Allocation of your application: Please note that a case officer has not been allocated at this time. However applications in Priority Group 5 are scheduled to be allocated over the next twelve months and the information below is required to progress this application. Application documentation will be only assessed after a case officer has been allocated, and therefore online checklists will not be updated until that time.'
> 
> 'As some time has passed since the lodgement of this application, please provide the following information and/or documentation at your earliest opportunity within 28 days of this email.'
> 
> 'Please provide: Form 80, Form 1221 & Curriculum vitae (CV)'
> 
> (C) Despite my multiple queries with my Case Officer, she is not actually confirming 'when' my Security Checks were started and just replying with standard replies.
> 
> (D) My CO is just assigned to me in Mar-2014.
> 
> It is very vital question for me to understand that 'when' my Security Checks were actually started as it will significantly effect on the time I'll get my GRANT.
> 
> Please comment with your experience to elaborate my case. Thanks!
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Warm Regards,
> 
> Zahoor


Zahoor, brother! I am afraid your security checks just started. When you were asked for Form 80, it was not a request from your CO. In my humble opinion, it is CO who assesses your application and sends it out for security checks once internal checks are completed. Wish you speedy grant bro.


----------



## zahoorahmed

olways said:


> Zahoor, brother! I am afraid your security checks just started. When you were asked for Form 80, it was not a request from your CO. In my humble opinion, it is CO who assesses your application and sends it out for security checks once internal checks are completed. Wish you speedy grant bro.


Thanks olways for the comments.

I'm also thinking the same way. Though it is really tough for me to know but I also think that probably this is reality.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

:blah:


fmasaud84 said:


> Yes


Me too :/


----------



## Waqarali20005

TheExpatriate said:


> if it's a simple name difference (as in Ahmad versus Ahmed versus Ahamed), you can overlook it, or if you wanna be a perfectionist, write to the case officer and tell them that there is a minor difference and if there is anything you should do about it.
> 
> if it's not a simple difference, then most definitely you need to submit form 1023


its written as ALIYA in passport while in other documents its ALIA...


----------



## malisajj

When I was working in Pakistan my tax returns were filed by our company and I dont have any receipts. 
Is there a link I can use to download the income tax return details from efbr site. I was not able to find this service on fbr site but someone mentioned (I think on this forum) that it is possible to get a stamped copy from fbr?

Else I will have to request from previous company I guess


----------



## blacknight_81

Waqarali20005 said:


> its written as ALIYA in passport while in other documents its ALIA...


Your passport name will be the final one. Inform this to your CO and ask his/her opinion about it.

Meanwhile, try to get that fixed as well.


----------



## Diablo170

Guys I need advice. While I have all my other documents ready, I'm not too sure whether to front load PCC and meds. My concern is that PCC is valid only for 6 months in Pakistan. Our country is not in the top priority list for DIBP and I'm quite sure that my 189 grant with 65 points will take longer than 6 months so I may need to redo PCC. Regarding meds I'm not sure if they can be front loaded but even if they can be, isn't it better to wait for the department to ask for them as you would then be sure that all other checks have been completed on your case and only the last step i.e. meds remain. Suggestions?


----------



## haq82

Yes, and with almost same timeline as of yours ... I am awaiting my PCC from Rawalpindi, medicals extended for 3 applicants till october and for one i just did that yesterday and the link says "No health ... " ... I will hopefully be sending the PCC's to my CO this weekend or by next week. 

(Medicals and PCC's were requested by my like 3-weeks back)




Mani2k said:


> Heartiest Congratulations to Opfian and aussimmi. Good luck for the next big move.
> 
> Just for curiosity, anyone left from 2012 who are awaiting for Meds/PCC or grant?


----------



## Waqarali20005

blacknight_81 said:


> Your passport name will be the final one. Inform this to your CO and ask his/her opinion about it.
> 
> Meanwhile, try to get that fixed as well.


CO - allocation is still pending.....i wanted a direct grant


----------



## Mani2k

haq82 said:


> Yes, and with almost same timeline as of yours ... I am awaiting my PCC from Rawalpindi, medicals extended for 3 applicants till october and for one i just did that yesterday and the link says "No health ... " ... I will hopefully be sending the PCC's to my CO this weekend or by next week.
> 
> (Medicals and PCC's were requested by my like 3-weeks back)


In that case you are luckier than me bro, as I am still waiting for the meds/PCC call  and Almighty know how long I have to wait :confused2:

How come your meds extended till October? Did you request to your CO or did he himself extended it? Also plz mention your team and its initials.


----------



## blacknight_81

Waqarali20005 said:


> CO - allocation is still pending.....i wanted a direct grant


We all do, don't we?! 

Anyhow, get your passport name corrected. It will save you hassle later on.


----------



## exxpat

opfian said:


> Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


Heartiest congrats Opfian


----------



## exxpat

> The wait is over Got the grant for myself and the family just an hour back. Alhamdolillah! One journey ends and another begins..... We were two when we started the journey...... We are four at the end of the first one let's see how many we are at the end of it all. My prayers and wishes for all those waiting for meds and security clearance. Hang in there!


Ma Sha Allah - all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> Thanks olways for the comments. I'm also thinking the same way. Though it is really tough for me to know but I also think that probably this is reality.


I agree with Olways......


----------



## indiference

Waqarali20005 said:


> its written as ALIYA in passport while in other documents its ALIA...


Doesnt seems like an issue but best is to take consent of case officer .


----------



## indiference

Diablo170 said:


> Guys I need advice. While I have all my other documents ready, I'm not too sure whether to front load PCC and meds. My concern is that PCC is valid only for 6 months in Pakistan. Our country is not in the top priority list for DIBP and I'm quite sure that my 189 grant with 65 points will take longer than 6 months so I may need to redo PCC. Regarding meds I'm not sure if they can be front loaded but even if they can be, isn't it better to wait for the department to ask for them as you would then be sure that all other checks have been completed on your case and only the last step i.e. meds remain. Suggestions?


Better to wait till you are requested to submit PCC and meds unless you want to risk the effort and money involved to redo them. I suggest wait unless requested.


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> I agree with Olways......


Yeah, I understand. 

Thanks for your feedback on this.


----------



## usman.shahid

my CO told me back in Feb 2013 when CO was assigned to my 189 visa application that my app is referred for external checks and it takes almost 12 months for these checks to complete. Now in March 2014 Team 13 asked for most recent form 80 and form 1221. Does it mean that SC was actually started after this i.e. March 2014?


----------



## zahoorahmed

usman.shahid said:


> my CO told me back in Feb 2013 when CO was assigned to my 189 visa application that my app is referred for external checks and it takes almost 12 months for these checks to complete. Now in March 2014 Team 13 asked for most recent form 80 and form 1221. Does it mean that SC was actually started after this i.e. March 2014?


Dear Usman,

Security Checks are most of the times little ambiguous and vague; in a sense that there are confusion about when they were actually started and where they are standing now.

However, in your case your CO explicitly mentioned in Feb-2013 that your application is referred for external checks so it was most likely started at that time.

The request from Team13 regarding recent Form-80 and Form-1221 may or may not be part of that SC.

I would recommend you to also query IGIS/ASIO on this. This may give you some valuable lead.


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> Dear Usman,
> 
> Security Checks are most of the times little ambiguous and vague; in a sense that there are confusion about when they were actually started and where they are standing now.
> 
> However, in your case your CO explicitly mentioned in Feb-2013 that your application is referred for external checks so it was most likely started at that time.
> 
> The request from Team13 regarding recent Form-80 and Form-1221 may or may not be part of that SC.
> 
> I would recommend you to also query IGIS/ASIO on this. This may give you some valuable lead.


can you actually contact them?


----------



## zahoorahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> can you actually contact them?


Yes, certainly.


----------



## zahoorahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> can you actually contact them?


ASIO can't be directly contacted but thru IGIS. When you will contact IGIS they will internally contact ASIO and get back to you within 5 working days. You application must be at-least 12 months old - this is their requirement.

NOTE: IGIS is the umbrella organization that manage SIX security agencies including ASIO.

Hope it helps!


----------



## waseem_expat

TheExpatriate said:


> can you actually contact them?


@TheExpatriate: were you asked by your CO to do the meds and PCC ? or did you front loaded those ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> ASIO can't be directly contacted but thru IGIS. When you will contact IGIS they will internally contact ASIO and get back to you within 5 working days. You application must be at-least 12 months old - this is their requirement.
> 
> NOTE: IGIS is the umbrella organization that manage SIX security agencies including ASIO.
> 
> Hope it helps!


12 months old refers to lodgement date?


----------



## zahoorahmed

zahoorahmed said:


> ASIO can't be directly contacted but thru IGIS. When you will contact IGIS they will internally contact ASIO and get back to you within 5 working days. You application must be at-least 12 months old - this is their requirement.
> 
> NOTE: IGIS is the umbrella organization that manage SIX security agencies including ASIO.
> 
> Hope it helps!


The communication model is:

DIBP <<speaks to>> ASIO <<speaks to>> IGIS <<speaks to>> YOU!


----------



## TheExpatriate

waseem_expat said:


> @TheExpatriate: were you asked by your CO to do the meds and PCC ? or did you front loaded those ?


CO requested them on initial contact


----------



## zahoorahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> 12 months old refers to lodgement date?


Yes, you application must be lodged at-least 1-year back. Otherwise, IGIS will not entertain your inquiry.


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> Yes, you application must be lodged at-least 1-year back. Otherwise, IGIS will not entertain your inquiry.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## usman.shahid

zahoorahmed said:


> Yes, you application must be lodged at-least 1-year back. Otherwise, IGIS will not entertain your inquiry.


I contacted IGIS and they said every thing is normal and i may contact them after 6 months again. their standard reply


----------



## zahoorahmed

usman.shahid said:


> I contacted IGIS and they said every thing is normal and i may contact them after 6 months again. their standard reply


Can you paste here their reply 'excluding' any personal or sensitive information?


----------



## haq82

Mani2k said:


> In that case you are luckier than me bro, as I am still waiting for the meds/PCC call  and Almighty know how long I have to wait :confused2:
> 
> How come your meds extended till October? Did you request to your CO or did he himself extended it? Also plz mention your team and its initials.


I asked them as through the forum I came to know that diac can extend medicals for 6 months . I requested , however one of us has medical expiry date including 6 Months extension as July 2014. CO said have to redo for that. Interestingly we all 4 went for medicals same day last year. Probably 3 of us got referred medicals and luckily was accepted late so still valid .


----------



## haq82

haq82 said:


> I asked them as through the forum I came to know that diac can extend medicals for 6 months . I requested , however one of us has medical expiry date including 6 Months extension as July 2014. CO said have to redo for that. Interestingly we all 4 went for medicals same day last year. Probably 3 of us got referred medicals and luckily was accepted late so still valid .


When I got CO's email for medical n pcc, I thought why not give a try for medical extension


----------



## opfian

exxpat said:


> Heartiest congrats Opfian



Thanks 

I wish u all a speedy silver/golden coated mail.


----------



## opfian

cud someone please advise how this medical examination proceed


----------



## zahoorahmed

opfian said:


> cud someone please advise how this medical examination proceed


Before going clinic you must bring all required documents (passport, few filled forms, hap Id, referral letter etc...) [you should check the complete list with clinic]

Once you are at clinic (after taking appointment):

(1) clinic will take your passport for identity check + all other documents
(2) they will give you one form to fill
(3) nurse will take your vitals (I.e. blood pressure, weight, eye check and temperature)
(4) X-ray will be taken (majorly for tuberculosis test)
(5) blood will be taken for HIV test
(6) urine sample will be taken
(7)your picture will be taken by clinic staff
(8) doctor will physically examine you thoroughly and will also filled few parts of the forms in in front of you 
(9) payment at the end and finish

The above step might be little here and there but you will go thru all of them

Hope it help!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## BOLT

yep! i am still waiting 



Mani2k said:


> Heartiest Congratulations to Opfian and aussimmi. Good luck for the next big move.
> 
> Just for curiosity, anyone left from 2012 who are awaiting for Meds/PCC or grant?


----------



## opfian

zahoorahmed said:


> Before going clinic you must bring all required documents (passport, few filled forms, hap Id, referral letter etc...) [you should check the complete list with clinic] Once you are at clinic (after taking appointment): (1) clinic will take your passport for identity check + all other documents (2) they will give you one form to fill (3) nurse will take your vitals (I.e. blood pressure, weight, eye check and temperature) (4) X-ray will be taken (majorly for tuberculosis test) (5) blood will be taken for HIV test (6) urine sample will be taken (7)your picture will be taken by clinic staff (8) doctor will physically examine you thoroughly and will also filled few parts of the forms in in front of you (9) payment at the end and finish The above step might be little here and there but you will go thru all of them Hope it help! Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




Which forms are required to be filled before visiting clinic?

I have filled a declaration form and system generated a referral letter. Beside this any other form is also required to be filled before visiting med center?


----------



## ahmedkhoja

opfian said:


> Which forms are required to be filled before visiting clinic?
> 
> I have filled a declaration form and system generated a referral letter. Beside this any other form is also required to be filled before visiting med center?


If you read the emedical letter it will detail all the required documents. You will need emedical letter for each applicant and passport copies (two for adults and one for kids). You also need to take your original passports.


----------



## retro

opfian said:


> Alhamdullilah!!! Got medical and PCC call today.


Mabrook and all the best Opfian!.......


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

AOA. alhamdolilah today i have received the grant notification.

Regards


----------



## Santhosh.15

Contracts_Engineer said:


> AOA. alhamdolilah today i have received the grant notification.
> 
> Regards


Wowww...Congrats buddy !!!!


----------



## opfian

Contracts_Engineer said:


> AOA. alhamdolilah today i have received the grant notification.
> 
> Regards



Mashallah ... mabrook!!


----------



## retro

Contracts_Engineer said:


> AOA. alhamdolilah today i have received the grant notification.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations and all the best for the future!


----------



## Mani2k

Contracts_Engineer said:


> AOA. alhamdolilah today i have received the grant notification. Regards


 Many congratz


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Contracts_Engineer said:


> AOA. alhamdolilah today i have received the grant notification.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations


----------



## zahoorahmed

Contracts_Engineer said:


> AOA. alhamdolilah today i have received the grant notification.
> 
> Regards


Was! Hearty congrats bro! 

Wish you a happy new life ahead....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zahoorahmed

opfian said:


> Which forms are required to be filled before visiting clinic?
> 
> I have filled a declaration form and system generated a referral letter. Beside this any other form is also required to be filled before visiting med center?


The below mentioned two forms and other documents to bring:

(1) Form-160(For adults only)

(2) Form-26 (For All)

(3) Referral letter with HAP IDs mentioned

(4) Identity document (Original Passport)

(5) Two passport-size photographs (with white background)

(6) Vaccination card for kids (not necessary but better to bring for the safe-side - it might be asked)


----------



## zahoorahmed

zahoorahmed said:


> The below mentioned two forms and other documents to bring:
> 
> (1) Form-160(For adults only)
> 
> (2) Form-26 (For All)
> 
> (3) Referral letter with HAP IDs mentioned
> 
> (4) Identity document (Original Passport)
> 
> (5) Two passport-size photographs (with white background)
> 
> (6) Vaccination card for kids (not necessary but better to bring for the safe-side - it might be asked)


One more thing, forms must NOT be filled completely before visiting clinic. Only required sections should be filled and rest must be filled in clinic in front of doctor and other staff etc...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## indiference

Contracts_Engineer said:


> AOA. alhamdolilah today i have received the grant notification.
> 
> Regards


Congrats


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Congrats all who got grant and medical call yesterday. Finally all heading towards a good end of a long journey.


----------



## Jamaloo

*jamaloo*



Waqar Hemani said:


> Congrats all who got grant and medical call yesterday. Finally all heading towards a good end of a long journey.


Brother you aer still waiting i mean you must have landed uptill now , my prayers for you


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Jamaloo said:


> Brother you aer still waiting i mean you must have landed uptill now , my prayers for you


I am still waiting, i havent even get medical call yet. But i m onshore candidate which means i m already in australia.


----------



## malisajj

malisajj said:


> When I was working in Pakistan my tax returns were filed by our company and I dont have any receipts.
> Is there a link I can use to download the income tax return details from efbr site. I was not able to find this service on fbr site but someone mentioned (I think on this forum) that it is possible to get a stamped copy from fbr?
> 
> Else I will have to request from previous company I guess


Any ideas?


----------



## opfian

malisajj said:


> Any ideas?


Yes you can still do it. As per Pakistani tax law you can file tax for past X number of years (how many years ... That i dont remember)

Simple discuss your case with FBR staff. I think they can sort it out


----------



## Australia1

Waqar Hemani said:


> I am still waiting, i havent even get medical call yet. But i m onshore candidate which means i m already in australia.


Hello, Greetings from a fellow accountant in Bangladesh. Cant help asking you about the job market for accountants in Australia at the moment. You may be better aware of the market as you are already there. Whats your take on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## malisajj

opfian said:


> Yes you can still do it. As per Pakistani tax law you can file tax for past X number of years (how many years ... That i dont remember)
> 
> Simple discuss your case with FBR staff. I think they can sort it out


Dear opfian,
I was paying tax. Just need the proof of tax returns


----------



## zahoorahmed

Update regarding meet-up program for Dubai guys:

So far 6 persons are participating:

1. Fmasaud84
2. Indiference
3. Kashifhameed45
4. Malisajj
5. Usmann_
6. Zahoorahmed (myself)

I'm coordinating the plan. other Dubai guys are most welcome to join. Please send me your contact details via Private Message. So I can add you in it and update you about the program.

We are likely to meet on this coming weekend. So, please hurry up.

Cheers,

Zahoor

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Contracts_Engineer

Thank you Indiference, Zahoorahmed, Ahmedkhoja, Mani2k, Retro, Opfian and Santhosh15.

My best wishes and prayers for your speedy grants and smooth settlement in Australia !!!

Regards


----------



## blacknight_81

opfian said:


> Which forms are required to be filled before visiting clinic?
> 
> I have filled a declaration form and system generated a referral letter. Beside this any other form is also required to be filled before visiting med center?


I have gone through them recently, and I only took filled emedical referrel letters (with HAP IDs) and passport copies. Everything else is now being done in the system (online), no paper documents required anymore.


----------



## TheExpatriate

blacknight_81 said:


> I have gone through them recently, and I only took filled emedical referrel letters (with HAP IDs) and passport copies. Everything else is now being done in the system (online), no paper documents required anymore.


I have done my medicals back home and my wife's here ........ back home they did not need the forms ...... here they needed them ........ some clinics are still living in the past


----------



## opfian

malisajj said:


> Dear opfian, I was paying tax. Just need the proof of tax returns


Yes my explanation was for the same


----------



## opfian

blacknight_81 said:


> I have gone through them recently, and I only took filled emedical referrel letters (with HAP IDs) and passport copies. Everything else is now being done in the system (online), no paper documents required anymore.


Thanks


----------



## adila

opfian said:


> Yes my explanation was for the same


Mine too.about tax docs


----------



## waseem_expat

zahoorahmed said:


> Before going clinic you must bring all required documents (passport, few filled forms, hap Id, referral letter etc...) [you should check the complete list with clinic]
> 
> Once you are at clinic (after taking appointment):
> 
> (1) clinic will take your passport for identity check + all other documents
> (2) they will give you one form to fill
> (3) nurse will take your vitals (I.e. blood pressure, weight, eye check and temperature)
> (4) X-ray will be taken (majorly for tuberculosis test)
> (5) blood will be taken for HIV test
> (6) urine sample will be taken
> (7)your picture will be taken by clinic staff
> (8) doctor will physically examine you thoroughly and will also filled few parts of the forms in in front of you
> (9) payment at the end and finish
> 
> The above step might be little here and there but you will go thru all of them
> 
> Hope it help!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Which one is a referral letter ? 
the one which is created by eMedical System ( https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient ). It contains Hap Id, credentials and answers to all those "Have you ever been diagnosed with Tuberculosis (TB)" type of questions ?


----------



## blacknight_81

waseem_expat said:


> Which one is a referral letter ?
> the one which is created by eMedical System ( https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient ). It contains Hap Id, credentials and answers to all those "Have you ever been diagnosed with Tuberculosis (TB)" type of questions ?


Yes.


----------



## zahoorahmed

waseem_expat said:


> Which one is a referral letter ?
> the one which is created by eMedical System ( https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient ). It contains Hap Id, credentials and answers to all those "Have you ever been diagnosed with Tuberculosis (TB)" type of questions ?


Yes Referral letter is the one with your HAP ID and all other details.

In my case, I was unable to download it from the system due to some technical issue; so my CO sent it to me via e-mail.


----------



## waseem_expat

zahoorahmed said:


> The below mentioned two forms and other documents to bring:
> 
> (1) Form-160(For adults only)
> 
> (2) Form-26 (For All)
> 
> (3) Referral letter with HAP IDs mentioned
> 
> (4) Identity document (Original Passport)
> 
> (5) Two passport-size photographs (with white background)
> 
> (6) Vaccination card for kids (not necessary but better to bring for the safe-side - it might be asked)


The email I received for Medical didn't mention any of the forms (160 or 26) nor were the photos mentioned anywhere. The email asked me only to fill up a form online (eMedical).

When did you get your medicals done and from where ? one of my friends also mentioned form 126 and 26.. Its a bit confusing. I think they have recently changed something  

can anyone else (who has done medical recently) also comment please ?


----------



## msaeed

Dear All any input will be highly appreciated..

My meds were referred to MOC on 1st May and then CO emailed me on 5th June that they are cleared and requested me to fill up the health undertaking form 815, I did it the same day, now I am waiting for next step which in my view should be the proof of my wife's functional English as till now CO has not asked me about this, I think if this is requested by CO within next week then it will be more or less clear that Grant is just around the corner ???????..

Am I to optimistic..


----------



## zahoorahmed

waseem_expat said:


> The email I received for Medical didn't mention any of the forms (160 or 26) nor were the photos mentioned anywhere. The email asked me only to fill up a form online (eMedical).
> 
> When did you get your medicals done and from where ? one of my friends also mentioned form 126 and 26.. Its a bit confusing. I think they have recently changed something
> 
> can anyone else (who has done medical recently) also comment please ?


I just gone thru my medical recently, in April 2014.

Yes, in my case also these forms were not mentioned in the e-mail I received from CO. But these are mandatory forms and clinic will not process your medical without these two forms.

(1) Form26 is for 'General Medical Examination' (for all)
(2) Form160 is for 'Radiological report on chest x-ray' (for adults only)


----------



## TheExpatriate

msaeed said:


> Dear All any input will be highly appreciated..
> 
> My meds were referred to MOC on 1st May and then CO emailed me on 5th June that they are cleared and requested me to fill up the health undertaking form 815, I did it the same day, now I am waiting for next step which in my view should be the proof of my wife's functional English as till now CO has not asked me about this, I think if this is requested by CO within next week then it will be more or less clear that Grant is just around the corner ???????..
> 
> Am I to optimistic..


were your PCCs requested or FL'ed?


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> I just gone thru my medical recently, in April 2014.
> 
> Yes, in my case also these forms were not mentioned in the e-mail I received from CO. But these are mandatory forms and clinic will not process your medical without these two forms.
> 
> (1) Form26 is for 'General Medical Examination' (for all)
> (2) Form160 is for 'Radiological report on chest x-ray' (for adults only)


Stupid DLC requires it, back home they told me they were abolished long ago.


----------



## zahoorahmed

msaeed said:


> Dear All any input will be highly appreciated..
> 
> My meds were referred to MOC on 1st May and then CO emailed me on 5th June that they are cleared and requested me to fill up the health undertaking form 815, I did it the same day, now I am waiting for next step which in my view should be the proof of my wife's functional English as till now CO has not asked me about this, I think if this is requested by CO within next week then it will be more or less clear that Grant is just around the corner ???????..
> 
> Am I to optimistic..


I see in your timeline that you just lodged your application in Dec-2013 - only few months back.

I believe you will go thru the Security Checks those are pretty time consuming and your finalization will not be that quick.


----------



## waseem_expat

zahoorahmed said:


> I just gone thru my medical recently, in April 2014.
> 
> Yes, in my case also these forms were not mentioned in the e-mail I received from CO. But these are mandatory forms and clinic will not process your medical without these two forms.
> 
> (1) Form26 is for 'General Medical Examination' (for all)
> (2) Form160 is for 'Radiological report on chest x-ray' (for adults only)


Thanks Zahoor I will fill up those forms and take with me. and photographs too.. lets not take any chances


----------



## islamabad dude

hi all


----------



## blacknight_81

waseem_expat said:


> Thanks Zahoor I will fill up those forms and take with me. and photographs too.. lets not take any chances


Or you can call up your medical center and ask them the requirements...


----------



## waseem_expat

blacknight_81 said:


> Or you can call up your medical center and ask them the requirements...


while booking the appointment, they told me only to bring referral letters, passport copies and orig. passport.


----------



## TheExpatriate

waseem_expat said:


> while booking the appointment, they told me only to bring referral letters, passport copies and orig. passport.


then don't fill or take the forms. I did it and then tossed them when I did my medical as the clinic didn't take them. Waste of paper, toner, and time !


----------



## islamabad dude

i need some help with my case.

1- i did my BBA from preston university in Pakistan from 2004-2008 (4 yrs)
did my MBA from Alkhair university pakistan from 2008-2010.

Did any one ever applied to vetasses using qualifications from these two universities and had any problems? both are hec recognized.
I want to apply for HR advisor role to vetassess.

2- My job role has always been in HR but it is mostly during the time i was studying from 2004- 2010. i also have post qualification experience from 2010 -2013.

how much experience would be considered. On vetasses website it states, tat for post qualification they need 1 yr with highly relevant field (which i have) and Pre-qualification employment requirement for groups B, C, D and F to be assessed at the required
skill level:  Group B – five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly
relevant employment at the required skill level in the last 5 years before applying.


so would my experience during studies be counted or not?

I also have PMP certification as well as PMI-ACP certification. I heard tat certifications are counted too.

I am an ex Australian PR holder which lapsed in 2010 and was not renewed. so applying from scratch. would it have any impact from my old PR?


----------



## indiference

Hello friends..... I am glad to inform you that i have recieved my grant letter today.......it was a long wait during which many times i thought of taking my application back and forget about the idea, primarily cause i felt i dont need it anymore and its not worth it, however something within me forced me to let it be and to decide it at a later stage once i have the option available. Life is strange and goes through many unexpected turns....though i always beleive that everything happens for a purpose and when the time is right. 

I am really thankful to all of you to be supportive and considerate towards me, this thread really feels like a family community where everyone seeks one common goal and is willing to help even though they hardly know each other.


----------



## Santhosh.15

indiference said:


> Hello friends..... I am glad to inform you that i have recieved my grant letter today.......it was a long wait during which many times i thought of taking my application back and forget about the idea, primarily cause i felt i dont need it anymore and its not worth it, however something within me forced me to let it be and to decide it at a later stage once i have the option available. Life is strange and goes through many unexpected turns....though i always beleive that everything happens for a purpose and when the time is right.
> 
> I am really thankful to all of you to be supportive and considerate towards me, this thread really feels like a family community where everyone seeks one common goal and is willing to help even though they hardly know each other.


Wooww....great news and finally long wait is Worth. 

Party hard my friend. Cheers.


----------



## opfian

zahoorahmed said:


> I just gone thru my medical recently, in April 2014. Yes, in my case also these forms were not mentioned in the e-mail I received from CO. But these are mandatory forms and clinic will not process your medical without these two forms. (1) Form26 is for 'General Medical Examination' (for all) (2) Form160 is for 'Radiological report on chest x-ray' (for adults only)



I chked in immi.gov.au, but couldnt fond form 160. Will u b kind enuff to share the link


----------



## Waqarali20005

opfian said:


> I chked in immi.gov.au, but couldnt fond form 160. Will u b kind enuff to share the link


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf


----------



## Waqarali20005

indiference said:


> Hello friends..... I am glad to inform you that i have recieved my grant letter today.......it was a long wait during which many times i thought of taking my application back and forget about the idea, primarily cause i felt i dont need it anymore and its not worth it, however something within me forced me to let it be and to decide it at a later stage once i have the option available. Life is strange and goes through many unexpected turns....though i always beleive that everything happens for a purpose and when the time is right.
> 
> I am really thankful to all of you to be supportive and considerate towards me, this thread really feels like a family community where everyone seeks one common goal and is willing to help even though they hardly know each other.


wonderful news.... May you have a blessed life in Australia..


----------



## indiference

Usmann_ said:


> O mabrook bhaiiiiiiii...... u deserved it!!!! Partian kro and jb namaz parho hmry lie b dua krna...


Thanks  yes definately will pray for the speedy grant of all brothers here


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> Hello friends..... I am glad to inform you that i have recieved my grant letter today.......it was a long wait during which many times i thought of taking my application back and forget about the idea, primarily cause i felt i dont need it anymore and its not worth it, however something within me forced me to let it be and to decide it at a later stage once i have the option available. Life is strange and goes through many unexpected turns....though i always beleive that everything happens for a purpose and when the time is right.
> 
> I am really thankful to all of you to be supportive and considerate towards me, this thread really feels like a family community where everyone seeks one common goal and is willing to help even though they hardly know each other.


Many many congrats indiference!!!

I am so happy for you to know about this. 

We were planned to meet on this coming weekend. We will share your happiness together!!!

Once again, lot of congrats to you!!!


----------



## indiference

Waqarali20005 said:


> wonderful news.... May you have a blessed life in Australia..


Thanks Waqar, inshAllah u will get it soon as well


----------



## opfian

islamabad dude said:


> i need some help with my case. 1- i did my BBA from preston university in Pakistan from 2004-2008 (4 yrs) did my MBA from Alkhair university pakistan from 2008-2010. Did any one ever applied to vetasses using qualifications from these two universities and had any problems? both are hec recognized. I want to apply for HR advisor role to vetassess. 2- My job role has always been in HR but it is mostly during the time i was studying from 2004- 2010. i also have post qualification experience from 2010 -2013. how much experience would be considered. On vetasses website it states, tat for post qualification they need 1 yr with highly relevant field (which i have) and Pre-qualification employment requirement for groups B, C, D and F to be assessed at the required skill level:  Group B – five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant employment at the required skill level in the last 5 years before applying. so would my experience during studies be counted or not? I also have PMP certification as well as PMI-ACP certification. I heard tat certifications are counted too. I am an ex Australian PR holder which lapsed in 2010 and was not renewed. so applying from scratch. would it have any impact from my old PR?



Better call them and seek their advice. They normally have data for all universities with programs offered and courses taught in particular program.


----------



## opfian

indiference said:


> Hello friends..... I am glad to inform you that i have recieved my grant letter today.......it was a long wait during which many times i thought of taking my application back and forget about the idea, primarily cause i felt i dont need it anymore and its not worth it, however something within me forced me to let it be and to decide it at a later stage once i have the option available. Life is strange and goes through many unexpected turns....though i always beleive that everything happens for a purpose and when the time is right. I am really thankful to all of you to be supportive and considerate towards me, this thread really feels like a family community where everyone seeks one common goal and is willing to help even though they hardly know each other.



Mabrooook

Can u plz PM me ur cell no?


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> Many many congrats indiference!!! I am so happy for you to know about this.  We were planned to meet on this coming weekend. We will share your happiness together!!! Once again, lot of congrats to you!!!


Thanks buddy  , InshAllah you will get it soon as well.


----------



## opfian

Waqarali20005 said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf


Thanks dear


----------



## TheExpatriate

indiference said:


> Thanks buddy  , InshAllah you will get it soon as well.


May Allah grant you lots of Thawab for your outstanding patience ....... On a side note, I have a similar story of awaiting of PR (For another country) since 2007 and I don't expect a grant before 2022 at least    ...... I need some of your inspiration


----------



## islamabad dude

I was hoping to find an answer on the forum if anyone have had any experience with it.


----------



## TheExpatriate

islamabad dude said:


> I was hoping to find an answer on the forum if anyone have had any experience with it.


with what?


----------



## TheExpatriate

islamabad dude said:


> i need some help with my case below "TheExpatriate" .
> 
> 1- i did my BBA from preston university in Pakistan from 2004-2008 (4 yrs)
> did my MBA from Alkhair university pakistan from 2008-2010.
> 
> Did any one ever applied to vetasses using qualifications from these two universities and had any problems? both are hec recognized.
> I want to apply for HR advisor role to vetassess.
> 
> 2- My job role has always been in HR but it is mostly during the time i was studying from 2004- 2010. i also have post qualification experience from 2010 -2013.
> 
> how much experience would be considered. On vetasses website it states, tat for post qualification they need 1 yr with highly relevant field (which i have) and Pre-qualification employment requirement for groups B, C, D and F to be assessed at the required
> skill level:  Group B – five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly
> relevant employment at the required skill level in the last 5 years before applying.
> 
> 
> so would my experience during studies be counted or not?
> 
> I also have PMP certification as well as PMI-ACP certification. I heard tat certifications are counted too.
> 
> I am an ex Australian PR holder which lapsed in 2010 and was not renewed. so applying from scratch. would it have any impact from my old PR?




I think you are better off opening a separate thread with a clear title about ur issue and for sure u will get lots of responses


----------



## islamabad dude

I am new to this and not sure how to open up a new thread and ask questions. I dont know how to use this site yet. Plz advise. Thanks


----------



## zahoorahmed

islamabad dude said:


> I am new to this and not sure how to open up a new thread and ask questions. I dont know how to use this site yet. Plz advise. Thanks


You are placing your question on the very right thread.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mithu93ku

islamabad dude said:


> i need some help with my case below "TheExpatriate" .
> 
> 1- i did my BBA from preston university in Pakistan from 2004-2008 (4 yrs)
> did my MBA from Alkhair university pakistan from 2008-2010.
> 
> Did any one ever applied to vetasses using qualifications from these two universities and had any problems? both are hec recognized.
> I want to apply for HR advisor role to vetassess.
> 
> 2- My job role has always been in HR but it is mostly during the time i was studying from 2004- 2010. i also have post qualification experience from 2010 -2013.
> 
> how much experience would be considered. On vetasses website it states, tat for post qualification they need 1 yr with highly relevant field (which i have) and Pre-qualification employment requirement for groups B, C, D and F to be assessed at the required
> skill level:  Group B – five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly
> relevant employment at the required skill level in the last 5 years before applying.
> 
> 
> so would my experience during studies be counted or not?
> 
> I also have PMP certification as well as PMI-ACP certification. I heard tat certifications are counted too.
> 
> I am an ex Australian PR holder which lapsed in 2010 and was not renewed. so applying from scratch. would it have any impact from my old PR?


For better understanding your Qualification and Experience , you could apply for VETASSESS advisory service which would cost only 130 AUD and it is very fast outcome within 1-2 weeks. 
From my knowledge, Your experiences would count from after your degree completed.


----------



## opfian

indiference said:


> Thanks buddy  , InshAllah you will get it soon as well.


Cud u plz chk ur pm, i need to ask question abt med


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> Thanks buddy  , InshAllah you will get it soon as well.


BTW, which First Entry Date mentioned is mentioned on your grant. The earliest expiry date of PCC/Medical?

Thanks!


----------



## indiference

Contracts_Engineer said:


> Thank you Indiference, Zahoorahmed, Ahmedkhoja, Mani2k, Retro, Opfian and Santhosh15. My best wishes and prayers for your speedy grants and smooth settlement in Australia !!! Regards


You are most welcome, hopefully we will meet in Australia if we end up landing in the same city


----------



## indiference

blacknight_81 said:


> I have gone through them recently, and I only took filled emedical referrel letters (with HAP IDs) and passport copies. Everything else is now being done in the system (online), no paper documents required anymore.


Well i got mine done on 2nd june and the clinic specifically asked me to bring and fill in the other 2 forms along with referral letter, the dr requested me to sign them as well on them in his presence.


----------



## indiference

TheExpatriate said:


> May Allah grant you lots of Thawab for your outstanding patience ....... On a side note, I have a similar story of awaiting of PR (For another country) since 2007 and I don't expect a grant before 2022 at least    ...... I need some of your inspiration


Your timeline says you have lodged your application in march 2014!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

indiference said:


> Your timeline says you have lodged your application in march 2014!!!


Yes ......apparently you read my post a little bit too quickly. 

I applied for PR to another country in 2007 and I am still waiting and it most definitely won't come in before 8 more years


----------



## TheExpatriate

indiference said:


> Well i got mine done on 2nd june and the clinic specifically asked me to bring and fill in the other 2 forms along with referral letter, the dr requested me to sign them as well on them in his presence.


DLC are stupid ....... unfortunately


----------



## waseem_expat

indiference said:


> Well i got mine done on 2nd june and the clinic specifically asked me to bring and fill in the other 2 forms along with referral letter, the dr requested me to sign them as well on them in his presence.


those two other forms were 160 and 26 ? did they also ask you to bring 2 passport sized pics ?


----------



## msaeed

zahoorahmed said:


> I see in your timeline that you just lodged your application in Dec-2013 - only few months back.
> 
> I believe you will go thru the Security Checks those are pretty time consuming and your finalization will not be that quick.


My visa is 190 which is state sponsorship and 190 is processed quicker then 189, I got CO allocated already and he has also requested for Med and PCC in Feb so that is the reason why I am thinking that after getting my medical cleared the next step should be the grant..


----------



## msaeed

TheExpatriate said:


> were your PCCs requested or FL'ed?


Med and PCC requested by CO not front loaded..


----------



## indiference

opfian said:


> Cud u plz chk ur pm, i need to ask question abt med


Dear Opfian, replied to your message.


----------



## TheExpatriate

msaeed said:


> Med and PCC requested by CO not front loaded..


Once you are good to go for the grant you will be asked to either pay the second vac payment OR provide the proof. 

If you already have the proof I'd say upload it right now and save yourself this - albeit minor - delay


----------



## msaeed

TheExpatriate said:


> Once you are good to go for the grant you will be asked to either pay the second vac payment OR provide the proof.
> 
> If you already have the proof I'd say upload it right now and save yourself this - albeit minor - delay


Actually I want CO to ask for it, because then I will be 100 percent sure that the grant in arriving soon ...I want to see email from my dear CO, who hardly sends any, so I can feel that some one is working on my case....


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> Dear Opfian, replied to your message.


Dear indiference, what is First Entry date you got on your grant? Thanks!


----------



## usman.shahid

indiference said:


> Hello friends..... I am glad to inform you that i have recieved my grant letter today.......it was a long wait during which many times i thought of taking my application back and forget about the idea, primarily cause i felt i dont need it anymore and its not worth it, however something within me forced me to let it be and to decide it at a later stage once i have the option available. Life is strange and goes through many unexpected turns....though i always beleive that everything happens for a purpose and when the time is right.
> 
> I am really thankful to all of you to be supportive and considerate towards me, this thread really feels like a family community where everyone seeks one common goal and is willing to help even though they hardly know each other.


Many congrats for your grant. Were you ever contacted by Team 13 ever for questions or for updated form 80?


----------



## indiference

waseem_expat said:


> those two other forms were 160 and 26 ? did they also ask you to bring 2 passport sized pics ?


Yes those forms are 160 and 26 and yes they requested for 2 pics as well.


----------



## indiference

TheExpatriate said:


> DLC are stupid ....... unfortunately


Well unfortunately we dont have much choice than to abide by their rules since they are the only ones in UAE performing these tests.


----------



## usman.shahid

usman.shahid said:


> Many congrats for your grant. Were you ever contacted by Team 13 ever for questions or for updated form 80?


Indifference, Were you ever contacted by Team 13 ever for questions or for updated form 80?


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> Dear indiference, what is First Entry date you got on your grant? Thanks!


22nd may 2015....no idea how they came up with this date, my PCC had 2nd june as issue date and meds were uploaded on 9th june.


----------



## usman.shahid

indiference said:


> Well unfortunately we dont have much choice than to abide by their rules since they are the only ones in UAE performing these tests.


Were you ever contacted by Team 13 ever for questions or for updated form 80?


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> 22nd may 2015....no idea how they came up with this date, my PCC had 2nd june as issue date and meds were uploaded on 9th june.


thanks!


----------



## indiference

usman.shahid said:


> Many congrats for your grant. Were you ever contacted by Team 13 ever for questions or for updated form 80?


Thanks Usman, no i wasnt ever contacted by team 13 although i was requested for some additional infromation by my CO in may 2013 regarding travel history details.


----------



## msaeed

indiference said:


> Hello friends..... I am glad to inform you that i have recieved my grant letter today.......it was a long wait during which many times i thought of taking my application back and forget about the idea, primarily cause i felt i dont need it anymore and its not worth it, however something within me forced me to let it be and to decide it at a later stage once i have the option available. Life is strange and goes through many unexpected turns....though i always beleive that everything happens for a purpose and when the time is right.
> 
> I am really thankful to all of you to be supportive and considerate towards me, this thread really feels like a family community where everyone seeks one common goal and is willing to help even though they hardly know each other.


Many many congratulation for your grant, you patience is commendable..


----------



## Hunny1234

Congrats indifference,

When did u upload med PCC and how much time taken after med PCC request ?

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## indiference

msaeed said:


> Many many congratulation for your grant, you patience is commendable..


Thanks Saeed  .....i guess DIBP tried their best to get rid of me but then they finally gave up....lol


----------



## indiference

Hunny1234 said:


> Congrats indifference, When did u upload med PCC and how much time taken after med PCC request ? 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


It took 2 days for the grant after the meds were uploaded.


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> It took 2 days for the grant after the meds were uploaded.


We were discussing your delay in the reflection of your medical results. But actually there was blessing in disguise. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Hunny1234

MashAllah

Only 2 days 
Wow wow wow

Anything special about your case other than applied longtime before 

175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

indiference said:


> Hello friends..... I am glad to inform you that i have recieved my grant letter today.......it was a long wait during which many times i thought of taking my application back and forget about the idea, primarily cause i felt i dont need it anymore and its not worth it, however something within me forced me to let it be and to decide it at a later stage once i have the option available. Life is strange and goes through many unexpected turns....though i always beleive that everything happens for a purpose and when the time is right.
> 
> I am really thankful to all of you to be supportive and considerate towards me, this thread really feels like a family community where everyone seeks one common goal and is willing to help even though they hardly know each other.


Cheers brother, have a prosperous life ahead and do remember us in ur prayers.


----------



## FnF

hi new to this forum,

I got medical request few days before and submitted med and PCC.

Also let me know as a Pakistani applicant of 189 visa how long maximum and minimum it can take before I get the grant letter? 

My med and PCC is fresh so how much max 1st landing period can I get ?


----------



## mithu93ku

indiference said:


> Thanks Saeed  .....i guess DIBP tried their best to get rid of me but then they finally gave up....lol


DIBP tested your nerve and you won the race and I salute you for the long this long fight. :yo:


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> We were discussing your delay in the reflection of your medical results. But actually there was blessing in disguise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thats true Zahoor......Well actually when i followed up repeatedly with the clinic they told me that normally they dont this long but since the Dr who was suppose to review my reports was out of country for 4 days due to which my meds upload was delayed.  . I felt like giving them a tough reply but then i controlled myself. 

Are we still meeting on friday?


----------



## indiference

Hunny1234 said:


> MashAllah
> 
> Only 2 days
> Wow wow wow
> 
> Anything special about your case other than applied longtime before
> 
> 175 visa | applied 29 June 2012 | CO assigned 14 sep 2012 | second form 80 request feb 15 2014 | job gaps justification 17 march 2014 | med/PCC waiting :-(


We have people on this forum who got same day grant as well


----------



## indiference

FnF said:


> hi new to this forum,
> 
> I got medical request few days before and submitted med and PCC.
> 
> Also let me know as a Pakistani applicant of 189 visa how long maximum and minimum it can take before I get the grant letter?
> 
> My med and PCC is fresh so how much max 1st landing period can I get ?


Can you please share your timelines? if the decision is made immediately after you have submitted your PCC and Meds than you can expect approx +11 months but if the grant is delayed, subtract the delay period from 11 months. 

These are just estimation based on typical case scenarios, it has also been observed that in certain cases, where meds were referred for a particular individual, the 1st entry dates were different than the provided assumptions.


----------



## FnF

Fine thanks a lot indifference.

Also I want to know, Is the medical always submitted to MOC or case officer can also verify it to decid all is well with the medical - so that he can grant the next day of medicals submitted ??

For my case I still didn't upload my PCC which should be ready in few days but as per clinic the med will be uploaded in a day or two. 

Keeping this in view any comments..


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Fine thanks a lot indifference.
> 
> Also I want to know, Is the medical always submitted to MOC or case officer can also verify it to decid all is well with the medical - so that he can grant the next day of medicals submitted ??
> 
> For my case I still didn't upload my PCC which should be ready in few days but as per clinic the med will be uploaded in a day or two.
> 
> Keeping this in view any comments..


were your Meds/PCCs requested or you are front-loading them?


----------



## FnF

Requested


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Requested


You're on track for a speedy grant insha Allah. Calm down (I know it's easier said than done. I check my Immi Account 10 times a day as if it will change in a minute) .......


----------



## FnF

Actually I'm free lance and I've a job offer for half a year project so I need to give six months commitment to the employer 
Was wondering if I should join this project and give this commitment or wait for grant and travel straight away with family to Ausi - bit confused


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Actually I'm free lance and I've a job offer for half a year project so I need to give six months commitment to the employer
> Was wondering if I should join this project and give this commitment or wait for grant and travel straight away with family to Ausi - bit confused


Well ..... u r in the same boat as myself ..... 

It's easy, you will get one year from the min(PCC, Meds) ...... so it's gonna be 10 months maybe

However, let's say they give you only 1 month, and you're still committed for 3 months with your client ....... simple, fly on a weekend (Saturday early morning) ...... stamp in, stamp out, fly back on the first flight back, arrive Sunday, relax ..... and your visa is now valid for 5 years from the grant date ......

In my humble opinion this is the LEAST of your concerns in this matter


----------



## FnF

It's a huge investment of return ticket for me wife and two children


----------



## malisajj

FnF said:


> Requested


When did you lodge application?


----------



## FnF

So planning to go for good


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> It's a huge investment of return ticket for me wife and two children


if you have to choose between 

a- losing the visa (money, effort, chance that might never return ...etc.)

b- losing the current job

c- losing ticket money

which one would you rather choose?


----------



## FnF

a

Ofcourse


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> a
> 
> Ofcourse


u r kidding aren't you?


----------



## zahoorahmed

indiference said:


> There is no harm in contacting them, they respond to max 3 queries so go ahead and do it, i had contacted them in dec 2013 and they replied telling me that my checks are going as per the routine and there is no unusual delay, additionally they adviced to revert incase my application was not finalized until june 2014, that gave me an idea that there might be some movement in my case before june and there was as i was meds and PCC during may end.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Dear indiference,

In connection to your reply above, it is really very interesting that when you contacted IGIS in Dec-2013 they advised to revert incase your application is not finalized unitl June-2014. And it finalized on the exact same month!!!

So that was a big clue and indication for you that is materialized now.

Please tell me whether IGIS explicitly wrote June-2014 in their reply or you calculate that month on their standard reply of 'wait for 6 month etc...'?


----------



## FnF

I will lose rather a I'm sorry

Il lose c and b

Rather a

Hello expatriate 

So do you think should I wait for grant and go immediately forever or should I accept the job offer?


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> I will lose rather a I'm sorry
> 
> Il lose c and b
> 
> Rather a
> 
> Hello expatriate
> 
> So do you think should I wait for grant and go immediately forever or should I accept the job offer?


if I were you, and I am pretty much in the same boat since I am about to sign a 12 month contract, I will go for Option C. Keep the 6 months job (economy is really bad in Oz now), work it through, then go ...... I am planning - once I am insha Allah granted - to go there on a weekend to do first entry and come back. Losing a few grands on tickets is better than losing the visa, and if you have a contract now, better finish it than break it off to go face the unknown


----------



## Appleaday

indiference said:


> Hello friends..... I am glad to inform you that i have recieved my grant letter today.......it was a long wait during which many times i thought of taking my application back and forget about the idea, primarily cause i felt i dont need it anymore and its not worth it, however something within me forced me to let it be and to decide it at a later stage once i have the option available. Life is strange and goes through many unexpected turns....though i always beleive that everything happens for a purpose and when the time is right.
> 
> I am really thankful to all of you to be supportive and considerate towards me, this thread really feels like a family community where everyone seeks one common goal and is willing to help even though they hardly know each other.


congratz man !! seeing your timeline you really deserve an applause, that is a hell of a wait  .. best of luck in the new life


----------



## FnF

I agree with you expatriate


----------



## Waqar Hemani

indiference said:


> Thats true Zahoor......Well actually when i followed up repeatedly with the clinic they told me that normally they dont this long but since the Dr who was suppose to review my reports was out of country for 4 days due to which my meds upload was delayed.  . I felt like giving them a tough reply but then i controlled myself.
> 
> Are we still meeting on friday?


Congrats heaps bro. U seriously have a big heart to wait all this long. Good luck for future. Have fun coz u deserve it :roll:


----------



## indiference

Waqar Hemani said:


> Congrats heaps bro. U seriously have a big heart to wait all this long. Good luck for future. Have fun coz u deserve it :roll:


Thanks Waqar


----------



## Waqar Hemani

DIBP hasnt requested me medical and pcc but I have front load my medical last month and pcc today because I dont wanna waste time. Hopefully Inshallah I will get something positive soon.


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> Dear indiference, In connection to your reply above, it is really very interesting that when you contacted IGIS in Dec-2013 they advised to revert incase your application is not finalized unitl June-2014. And it finalized on the exact same month!!! So that was a big clue and indication for you that is materialized now. Please tell me whether IGIS explicitly wrote June-2014 in their reply or you calculate that month on their standard reply of 'wait for 6 month etc...'?


Dear Zahoor, they explicitly mentioned June


----------



## indiference

Appleaday said:


> congratz man !! seeing your timeline you really deserve an applause, that is a hell of a wait  .. best of luck in the new life


Thanks Appleaday


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Australia1 said:


> Hello, Greetings from a fellow accountant in Bangladesh. Cant help asking you about the job market for accountants in Australia at the moment. You may be better aware of the market as you are already there. Whats your take on this? Thanks in advance.


Although I don't wanna discourage you but to be honest for Accountants, Australia doesnt have a good market. The main reason is every single south asian student is studying Accounting here, same as what I did but I came here to study accounting genuinely and not just for PR, since the moment cookery is out of PR list everyone switched from Cookery to Accounts. Even local aussies are finding it very hard since last 2 years to 3 years to find accounting jobs. The only thing that can give u success is if you have C.A, ACCA or ICMA with 3 4 years experience of some multinational. Nonetheless, luck also matters alot. Please dont get disappoint by reading my reply. Keep working hard and you will get success Inshallah


----------



## indiference

Guys Question......my visa grant says that it is valid until June 2019, no travel is allowed after this date and the first entry date should not be later than May 2015, my question is that shouldnt the visa validity start from the first date of entry or it starts from the visa grant date?.... I am some what confused about this point......logically the 5 years PR visa should start from the first date of entry and not from the grant time but the letter says otherwise.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

indiference said:


> Guys Question......my visa grant says that it is valid until June 2019, no travel is allowed after this date and the first entry date should not be later than May 2015, my question is that shouldnt the visa validity start from the first date of entry or it starts from the visa grant date?.... I am some what confused about this point......logically the 5 years PR visa should start from the first date of entry and not from the grant time but the letter says otherwise.


Its from the date of grant. All Australian Visas work like that.


----------



## Rabee

Hi Friends, here is my new problem:
After submitting my new meds and PCCs from Dubai, the CO noted that my wife is required to submit a PCC from Syria as she lived 8.5 years here in UAE and 1.5 years in Syria during the last 10 years.

Syria is at war and we can't bring this document easily 

any suggestions?


----------



## zahoorahmed

Rabee said:


> Hi Friends, here is my new problem:
> After submitting my new meds and PCCs from Dubai, the CO noted that my wife is required to submit a PCC from Syria as she lived 8.5 years here in UAE and 1.5 years in Syria during the last 10 years.
> 
> Syria is at war and we can't bring this document easily
> 
> any suggestions?


No need to worry about.

The CO is always very understanding about all such situation. In fact, even if you read thoroughly the letter from your CO it would be stated that just in case if you're unable to acquire police certificate, show your maximum evidences to demonstrate that you tried your best or something like that.

I would suggest you to try your best submit all your workings/effort. It wouldn't be a big problem.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TheExpatriate

Rabee said:


> Hi Friends, here is my new problem:
> After submitting my new meds and PCCs from Dubai, the CO noted that my wife is required to submit a PCC from Syria as she lived 8.5 years here in UAE and 1.5 years in Syria during the last 10 years.
> 
> Syria is at war and we can't bring this document easily
> 
> any suggestions?


Welcome to my world. Same thing happened.

We told our CO that the Syrian consulate in Dubai told us that we cannot request it from the consulate and have to go there and she waived it for us. Did not even require a stat. declaration

Furthermore, bring to your CO attention that in the Character requirements (which explains how to get police reports from each and every country), it says explicitly that 


Go to Syria and click on Police Check, it will say at the very end : " non-resident non-citizens cannot obtain a certificate." . If you are neither Syrian NOR holding a Syrian residence visa and residing in Syria you can NOT obtain the report


----------



## opfian

TheExpatriate said:


> Welcome to my world. Same thing happened. We told our CO that the Syrian consulate in Dubai told us that we cannot request it from the consulate and have to go there and she waived it for us. Did not even require a stat. declaration Furthermore, bring to your CO attention that in the Character requirements (which explains how to get police reports from each and every country), it says explicitly that Go to Syria and click on Police Check, it will say at the very end : " non-resident non-citizens cannot obtain a certificate." . If you are neither Syrian NOR holding a Syrian residence visa and residing in Syria you can NOT obtain the report



Very well explained.


----------



## indiference

Waqar Hemani said:


> Its from the date of grant. All Australian Visas work like that.


This makes citizenship eligibility tougher, the delay you do for your first visit will also be accounted towards the total 5 years of your visa


----------



## TheExpatriate

indiference said:


> This makes citizenship eligibility tougher, the delay you do for your first visit will also be accounted towards the total 5 years of your visa



not really. To become a citizen you need to live 4 years with maximum total absence of 12 months, out of which maximum 90 days in the last year.....


----------



## indiference

TheExpatriate said:


> not really. To become a citizen you need to live 4 years with maximum total absence of 12 months, out of which maximum 90 days in the last year.....


So effectively we need to stay for full 3 years out of total 4 years after first entry?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

indiference said:


> So effectively we need to stay for full 3 years out of total 4 years after first entry?


yes


----------



## TheExpatriate

indiference said:


> So effectively we need to stay for full 3 years out of total 4 years after first entry?


No

Effectively, you need to live 4 years ...... 

Total absence outside Australia in 4 years must be < 12 months

Absence in the fourth year < 90 days (not additional 90, 90 days out of the 12 months total absence).

Suppose you made your initial entry and went back home, then after two years you move to Australia ...... You still have three years of your visa.

You lived the three years with total absence of - say - 8 months.

You have to be INSIDE when your visa expires otherwise you can't go back, then apply for RRV or Resident Return Visa, if and only if you plan to exit Australia. If you're going to live in Australia, you don't need a new visa since the visa is for ENTRY not for RESIDENCE

At the end of your visa you will have lived 3 years. You need to live one more year, although you still have 4 months absence "balance", you can only be absent 90 days max, then you become eligible to apply


Applying for Citizenship does NOT have to be during your original visa validity period


----------



## Rabee

Many thanks The Expatriate for the information. My wife is non-resident Syrian. We'lll make a "genuine attempt" and see if things will work. Amazing is how they check the documents in such detail! I myself have just realized that my wife is here with me since 8.5 years not 10


----------



## Australia1

Waqar Hemani said:


> Although I don't wanna discourage you but to be honest for Accountants, Australia doesnt have a good market. The main reason is every single south asian student is studying Accounting here, same as what I did but I came here to study accounting genuinely and not just for PR, since the moment cookery is out of PR list everyone switched from Cookery to Accounts. Even local aussies are finding it very hard since last 2 years to 3 years to find accounting jobs. The only thing that can give u success is if you have C.A, ACCA or ICMA with 3 4 years experience of some multinational. Nonetheless, luck also matters alot. Please dont get disappoint by reading my reply. Keep working hard and you will get success Inshallah


Thanks for the detailed reply mate. I also had a similar feeling about accounting job market. I am an ACCA and to get into the local market I have registered myself with AU CPA. I think I will have to sit for four cpa exams to call myself a cpa. Hope these will help. Hope to get in touch with u more going forward.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Rabee said:


> Many thanks The Expatriate for the information. My wife is non-resident Syrian. We'lll make a "genuine attempt" and see if things will work. Amazing is how they check the documents in such detail! I myself have just realized that my wife is here with me since 8.5 years not 10


in such case you have to try to get it through relatives/friends in Syria if you have any ...... otherwise, tell the CO it is not possible !


----------



## Waqar Hemani

TheExpatriate said:


> No
> 
> Effectively, you need to live 4 years ......
> 
> Total absence outside Australia in 4 years must be < 12 months
> 
> Absence in the fourth year < 90 days (not additional 90, 90 days out of the 12 months total absence).
> 
> Suppose you made your initial entry and went back home, then after two years you move to Australia ...... You still have three years of your visa.
> 
> You lived the three years with total absence of - say - 8 months.
> 
> You have to be INSIDE when your visa expires otherwise you can't go back, then apply for RRV or Resident Return Visa, if and only if you plan to exit Australia. If you're going to live in Australia, you don't need a new visa since the visa is for ENTRY not for RESIDENCE
> 
> At the end of your visa you will have lived 3 years. You need to live one more year, although you still have 4 months absence "balance", you can only be absent 90 days max, then you become eligible to apply
> 
> 
> Applying for Citizenship does NOT have to be during your original visa validity period


i didnt knew this. thanks


----------



## smakazmi

indiference said:


> Hello friends..... I am glad to inform you that i have recieved my grant letter today.......it was a long wait during which many times i thought of taking my application back and forget about the idea, primarily cause i felt i dont need it anymore and its not worth it, however something within me forced me to let it be and to decide it at a later stage once i have the option available. Life is strange and goes through many unexpected turns....though i always beleive that everything happens for a purpose and when the time is right.
> 
> I am really thankful to all of you to be supportive and considerate towards me, this thread really feels like a family community where everyone seeks one common goal and is willing to help even though they hardly know each other.


Congrats!


----------



## FAIS

indiference said:


> So effectively we need to stay for full 3 years out of total 4 years after first entry?


Yes. Look at the example below:

Initial Entry Date (left Australia the same day): 01-Jan-2015
Subsequent entry to settle permanently: 01-Jan-2016
Citizenship eligibility date: 01-Jan-2019 (provided you have no absences in the three years)

There is a calculator provided on immigration website for you to play with the dates.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do


----------



## indiference

TheExpatriate said:


> No Effectively, you need to live 4 years ...... Total absence outside Australia in 4 years must be < 12 months Absence in the fourth year < 90 days (not additional 90, 90 days out of the 12 months total absence). Suppose you made your initial entry and went back home, then after two years you move to Australia ...... You still have three years of your visa. You lived the three years with total absence of - say - 8 months. You have to be INSIDE when your visa expires otherwise you can't go back, then apply for RRV or Resident Return Visa, if and only if you plan to exit Australia. If you're going to live in Australia, you don't need a new visa since the visa is for ENTRY not for RESIDENCE At the end of your visa you will have lived 3 years. You need to live one more year, although you still have 4 months absence "balance", you can only be absent 90 days max, then you become eligible to apply Applying for Citizenship does NOT have to be during your original visa validity period


Thanks , very useful information.


----------



## ScorpKing

My application status has been changed to finalized but haven't received the email from CO yet


----------



## zahoorahmed

Update: Meet-up plan (at Dubai)

Dear Friends,

As you are aware of the meet-up program (@ Dubai), I have sent details on your e-mail address. Please have a look.

Participants (total: Eight)

(1) fmasaud84
(2) malisajj
(3) indiference
(4) Hasnain
(5) TheExpatriate
(6) kashifhameed45
(7) Usmann_
(8) zahoorahmed (myself)

All others are most welcome to still contact me (via PM) so I can add them in this program. FYI, program date is: 13th June 2014 (Friday) [Tomorrow]. So hurry-up!

See you guys!!!

Cheers,

Zahoor


----------



## zahoorahmed

ScorpKing said:


> My application status has been changed to finalized but haven't received the email from CO yet


Many congrats! InshAllah you will get it by tomorrow.

I have seen people saying that they sometime get their grant-letter via e-mail next business day and ImmiAccount is updated earlier - as it is a direct system.


----------



## ScorpKing

ImmiAccount is updated and its written Granted againt my, my wife's and my kid's name


----------



## zahoorahmed

ScorpKing said:


> ImmiAccount is updated and its written Granted againt my, my wife's and my kid's name


many many congrats dear!!!!


----------



## FnF

Hello expatriate


My understanding says these 12 months count within four years so if some have to live out for a total of 12 months exactly or less during the last four years of his stay in Ausi, this absence will
be counted as four years spent as permanent resident in Ausi - I'm considering it just like an annual vacation from a multinational company.


----------



## zahoorahmed

ScorpKing said:


> ImmiAccount is updated and its written Granted againt my, my wife's and my kid's name


What it is exactly saying by the way 'Finalized' or 'Granted'?


----------



## ScorpKing

zahoorahmed said:


> What it is exactly saying by the way 'Finalized' or 'Granted'?


Finalized against the application and Granted against the name of each applicant.


----------



## TheExpatriate

FAIS said:


> Yes. Look at the example below:
> 
> Initial Entry Date (left Australia the same day): 01-Jan-2015
> Subsequent entry to settle permanently: 01-Jan-2016
> Citizenship eligibility date: 01-Jan-2019 (provided you have no absences in the three years)
> 
> There is a calculator provided on immigration website for you to play with the dates.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do


Well this does not mean YOU HAVE TO. and doesn't contradict with what I have written, as the example ..... if you entered on Jan 15, left for 12 months, came back then lived for 3 years straight without a single day of absence, you qualify for the citizenship based on the rules I mentioned in my earlier comment




FnF said:


> Hello expatriate
> 
> 
> My understanding says these 12 months count within four years so if some have to live out for a total of 12 months exactly or less during the last four years of his stay in Ausi, this absence will
> be counted as four years spent as permanent resident in Ausi - I'm considering it just like an annual vacation from a multinational company.


yes ...... and no more than 90 days in the 4th year


----------



## zahoorahmed

ScorpKing said:


> Finalized against the application and Granted against the name of each applicant.


Great!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## indiference

ScorpKing said:


> ImmiAccount is updated and its written Granted againt my, my wife's and my kid's name


Mabrook .....All the best

I guess this month is the best in terms of ratio of grants for Pakistanis


----------



## djmalik

ScorpKing said:


> My application status has been changed to finalized but haven't received the email from CO yet


from where can we check such status?
I really don't like this new ImmiAccount


----------



## adila

indiference said:


> Mabrook .....All the best
> 
> I guess this month is the best in terms of ratio of grants for Pakistanis


I wish the ones waiting like us get the silver mails within this months.
InshaAllah


----------



## Waqarali20005

ScorpKing said:


> Finalized against the application and Granted against the name of each applicant.


Mabrook!


----------



## zahoorahmed

I recently contacted IGIS and queried regarding my ongoing Security Checks. It is very crucial for me to understand that when my Security Checks were actually started; as it will significantly affect my grant-letter timing.

Seeing my detailed timeline in Signature; one can conclude whether SC were actually started in Sept-2013 or just now in May-2104.

Important point to note, in IGIS reply e-mail 'file reference' was mentioned like this: "File reference: 2013/xx".

Does it mean my case was given by DIBP and initiated by ASIO/IGIS in 2013?

Comments please.

Thanks!


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> I recently contacted IGIS and queried regarding my ongoing Security Checks. It is very crucial for me to understand that when my Security Checks were actually started; as it will significantly affect my grant-letter timing.
> 
> Seeing my detailed timeline in Signature; one can conclude whether SC were actually started in Sept-2013 or just now in May-2104.
> 
> Important point to note, in IGIS reply e-mail 'file reference' was mentioned like this: "File reference: 2013/xx".
> 
> Does it mean my case was given by DIBP and initiated by ASIO/IGIS in 2013?
> 
> Comments please.
> 
> Thanks!


Possibly, since you neither lodged the application nor were requested to provide PCC/Meds in 2013, so apparently this is it. I am speculating of course.


----------



## zahoorahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> Possibly, since you neither lodged the application nor were requested to provide PCC/Meds in 2013, so apparently this is it. I am speculating of course.


Thanks for the comments.

Yeah, I was holding the same opinion.


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Yeah, I was holding the same opinion.


Looks like you were flagged in August 2013 and it started when you provided your particulars in September.

If you are granted tomorrow morning expect to foot the bill for the meetup  and I will be ordering the fanciest dish


----------



## zahoorahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> If you are granted tomorrow morning expect to foot the bill for the meetup  and I will be ordering the fanciest dish


If your 'if' is materialized then 'YES' my pleasure!


----------



## showib49

Dear Expats,

While seeing my time line. Please guide me rather should I contact my CO again. I contacted my CO on March 10, 2014 and got reply on March 13, 2014. In his reply he told me that there is nothing to update me and he will update me as soon as there would be any updates. 

I don't even know rather my application is in security checks or not. Should I mail him again to ask for status?


----------



## blacknight_81

showib49 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> While seeing my time line. Please guide me rather should I contact my CO again. I contacted my CO on March 10, 2014 and got reply on March 13, 2014. In his reply he told me that there is nothing to update me and he will update me as soon as there would be any updates.
> 
> I don't even know rather my application is in security checks or not. Should I mail him again to ask for status?



Well, email won't really do much in my opinion but then one email once a month does not constitute spam either, so go ahead! wish you all the best


----------



## zahoorahmed

showib49 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> While seeing my time line. Please guide me rather should I contact my CO again. I contacted my CO on March 10, 2014 and got reply on March 13, 2014. In his reply he told me that there is nothing to update me and he will update me as soon as there would be any updates.
> 
> I don't even know rather my application is in security checks or not. Should I mail him again to ask for status?


Dear showib49,

I would recommend you to contact IGIS for the Security Checks updates. It will likely give you some valuable leads/hints.

As you applied in 2012 you are entitled to query with IGIS as they only entertain queries of the application where application is at-least 1 year old. Your application is more than 1-year old so you can query them.

Hope it helps!


----------



## opfian

zahoorahmed said:


> I recently contacted IGIS and queried regarding my ongoing Security Checks. It is very crucial for me to understand that when my Security Checks were actually started; as it will significantly affect my grant-letter timing. Seeing my detailed timeline in Signature; one can conclude whether SC were actually started in Sept-2013 or just now in May-2104. Important point to note, in IGIS reply e-mail 'file reference' was mentioned like this: "File reference: 2013/xx". Does it mean my case was given by DIBP and initiated by ASIO/IGIS in 2013? Comments please. Thanks!


I think it shows when ur case was referred to ASIO


----------



## zahoorahmed

opfian said:


> I think it shows when ur case was referred to ASIO


Thanks opfian!

I was also thinking the same way.

And if it is so it is good for me as my SC was started earlier...


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Salam everyone. Hope some of our fellows will get good news today. Meanwhile I wanna know how many 2012 or early 2013 189ers left for medical calls? Can everyone please reply to my comment. Lets make a small list.

1. Waqar Hemani


----------



## fmasaud84

Waqar Hemani said:


> Salam everyone. Hope some of our fellows will get good news today. Meanwhile I wanna know how many 2012 or early 2013 189ers left for medical calls? Can everyone please reply to my comment. Lets make a small list.
> 
> 1. Waqar Hemani


2- Faisal Masaud


----------



## asad747

fmasaud84 said:


> 2- Faisal Masaud


3 - Asad


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Thanks faisal and asad. Lets see how many more?


----------



## shahidyoyo

Waqar Hemani said:


> Salam everyone. Hope some of our fellows will get good news today. Meanwhile I wanna know how many 2012 or early 2013 189ers left for medical calls? Can everyone please reply to my comment. Lets make a small list.
> 
> 1. Waqar Hemani


Hi..iam still waiting fr medical and pcc call.applied 25 sept 2012.co allocation nov 8
4. Yahya shahid


----------



## ziakhalid

Waqar Hemani said:


> Thanks faisal and asad. Lets see how many more?


Sorry Waqar, I just left your list.

Alhamdulillah Happy to inform you guys that I just received my PCC request!

261111 (Onshore): Ielts (21 july 2012), EOI Submitted: 13 Nov 2012, Points: 60, Invitation and Visa Applied: 17-Dec-2012 , Medical /PCC Upfront: 2-01-13, CO: 10-02-13, SEC started: 25-02-2013, Medical Official Request: 12-06-2014, Waiting for new PCC, Grant: IA soon


----------



## Waqar Hemani

ziakhalid said:


> Sorry Waqar, I just left your list.
> 
> Alhamdulillah Happy to inform you guys that I just received my PCC request!
> 
> 261111 (Onshore): Ielts (21 july 2012), EOI Submitted: 13 Nov 2012, Points: 60, Invitation and Visa Applied: 17-Dec-2012 , Medical /PCC Upfront: 2-01-13, CO: 10-02-13, SEC started: 25-02-2013, Medical Official Request: 12-06-2014, Waiting for new PCC, Grant: IA soon


haha congrats brother no need to say sorry. I will be very happy if everyone left my list soon including me


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

AOA/Hi guys,
Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


----------



## TheExpatriate

Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


congratulations.

If I were you I'd fly a little earlier than that. if some bad weather happens and flight gets delayed a few days you'd be in trouble ......


----------



## ziakhalid

Waqar Hemani said:


> haha congrats brother no need to say sorry. I will be very happy if everyone left my list soon including me


Thanks Waqar,

I wish same for everyone, IA you will get your very soon.


----------



## shiraz

Congrats Haseeb



Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


----------



## ahmed84

Waqar Hemani said:


> Salam everyone. Hope some of our fellows will get good news today. Meanwhile I wanna know how many 2012 or early 2013 189ers left for medical calls? Can everyone please reply to my comment. Lets make a small list.
> 
> 1. Waqar Hemani


Ahmed. Applied on 13 march and front loaded my medical. My medical is extended to end of september.


----------



## fadiexpart

Waqar Hemani said:


> Salam everyone. Hope some of our fellows will get good news today. Meanwhile I wanna know how many 2012 or early 2013 189ers left for medical calls? Can everyone please reply to my comment. Lets make a small list.
> 
> 1. Waqar Hemani


2.fadiexpart [ Meds done but nothing else (12/12/12)]


----------



## olways

Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


My heartiest congratulations brother! Wish you all the best in your new life.


----------



## Hiki

Waqar Hemani said:


> Salam everyone. Hope some of our fellows will get good news today. Meanwhile I wanna know how many 2012 or early 2013 189ers left for medical calls? Can everyone please reply to my comment. Lets make a small list.
> 
> 1. Waqar Hemani


4.hiki


----------



## showib49

blacknight_81 said:


> Well, email won't really do much in my opinion but then one email once a month does not constitute spam either, so go ahead! wish you all the best



Thanks bro, I think you are right I shouldn't mail and wait to see for any update. Thanks for your prompt reply


----------



## showib49

Waqar Hemani said:


> Salam everyone. Hope some of our fellows will get good news today. Meanwhile I wanna know how many 2012 or early 2013 189ers left for medical calls? Can everyone please reply to my comment. Lets make a small list.
> 
> 1. Waqar Hemani


showib49 ---> I lodged my application on November 22, 2012


----------



## showib49

zahoorahmed said:


> Dear showib49,
> 
> I would recommend you to contact IGIS for the Security Checks updates. It will likely give you some valuable leads/hints.
> 
> As you applied in 2012 you are entitled to query with IGIS as they only entertain queries of the application where application is at-least 1 year old. Your application is more than 1-year old so you can query them.
> 
> Hope it helps!


Bro thanks for your reply. I complained to IGIS and got a standard reply on May 20, 2014 in which they mentioned that they have inquired about my case from ASIO and your application is going through proper channel. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by November 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.


----------



## samy25

is there any pakistani who lodged in 2014 for 189 n got visa?

do u know any?

as others are getting grants in 4 days n 10 days of time even


----------



## Mani2k

5. Mani2k


----------



## TheExpatriate

samy25 said:


> is there any pakistani who lodged in 2014 for 189 n got visa?
> 
> do u know any?
> 
> as others are getting grants in 4 days n 10 days of time even


it's a mix of : 1- not being subjected to ESC, 2- frontloading everything, 3- not getting your medicals referred, and 4- getting a CO real fast.

Only #2 you can control, 1, 3 and 4 are out of your control.


----------



## adila

Waqar Hemani said:


> Salam everyone. Hope some of our fellows will get good news today. Meanwhile I wanna know how many 2012 or early 2013 189ers left for medical calls? Can everyone please reply to my comment. Lets make a small list.
> 
> 1. Waqar Hemani


Adil feb 2013


----------



## olways

TheExpatriate said:


> it's a mix of : 1- not being subjected to ESC, 2- frontloading everything, 3- not getting your medicals referred, and 4- getting a CO real fast.
> 
> Only #2 you can control, 1, 3 and 4 are out of your control.


Well said. IMHO, you are so right!


----------



## zoyakhan

samy25 said:


> is there any pakistani who lodged in 2014 for 189 n got visa?
> 
> do u know any?
> 
> as others are getting grants in 4 days n 10 days of time even


A friend of mine got the grant in less than 6 months and i believe that it took that long because she had to put a lot of effort in getting some document and after that she immediately got the grant. But she had been living out of pakistan for a very long time. 

I dont know if I even have a CO or not. 
Being a female living abroad for some time, I thought I might get an advantage but I have no freaking idea how they give the grants. People who are getting grants in a few days are not from Pakistan. 

I wish everyone (including myself) speedy grants !


----------



## TheExpatriate

zoyakhan said:


> A friend of mine got the grant in less than 6 months and i believe that it took that long because she had to put a lot of effort in getting some document and after that she immediately got the grant. But she had been living out of pakistan for a very long time.
> 
> I dont know if I even have a CO or not.
> Being a female living abroad for some time, I thought I might get an advantage but I have no freaking idea how they give the grants. People who are getting grants in a few days are not from Pakistan.
> 
> I wish everyone (including myself) speedy grants !


I think the fact that you live and hold a residence visa of another country which in its own has its strict security check measures gives you an advantage for sure


----------



## mohsin_jawed

Waqar Hemani said:


> Salam everyone. Hope some of our fellows will get good news today. Meanwhile I wanna know how many 2012 or early 2013 189ers left for medical calls? Can everyone please reply to my comment. Lets make a small list.
> 
> 1. Waqar Hemani


Mohsin Jawed


----------



## usman.shahid

Waqar Hemani said:


> Salam everyone. Hope some of our fellows will get good news today. Meanwhile I wanna know how many 2012 or early 2013 189ers left for medical calls? Can everyone please reply to my comment. Lets make a small list.
> 
> 1. Waqar Hemani


8. Usman Shahid. Applied 189 on 16-Dec-2012


----------



## zoyakhan

TheExpatriate said:


> I think the fact that you live and hold a residence visa of another country which in its own has its strict security check measures gives you an advantage for sure


Perhaps this is also an illusion, as I mentioned that the CO did not contact me yet so I dont know whether they assigned me one or not.

Secondly, even the onshore Pakistanis are taking a considerable time to get the PR. 

But then we all are in the same boat. So lets be hopeful.


----------



## Waqarali20005

what is the link of excel sheet whihc was maintained by MSShoaib?


----------



## zahoorahmed

Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


Many congrats Haseeb!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zahoorahmed

showib49 said:


> Bro thanks for your reply. I complained to IGIS and got a standard reply on May 20, 2014 in which they mentioned that they have inquired about my case from ASIO and your application is going through proper channel. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by November 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.


Dear showib49,

Tell me in their email which year is mentioned in file reference and correspondence reference?

I also contacted them recently and in my case:

File reference: 2013/xx
Correspondence reference: 2014/xxx

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## msaeed

Health Undertaking signed and returned back on 5th June, till now no response from CO which is always a different one every time I receive an email from DIBP, I am a 190 applicant....


----------



## Diablo170

Hello friends. Need help. I need to pay AUD 6k for my visa application. I have the cash but do not have a credit card with that limit. Neither does a close friend or relative have it. But I believe I will be able to find someone through my father who is able to help out. My question is aren't there other options available for payment? I've heard of prepaid credit cards but do banks in Pakistan even offer those? Faysal or SCB do not allow prepayment for credit limit enhancement for this transaction. Need ideas. Quick!!


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

well you can directly pay in the bank account of DIAC....ask them you can do it via international fund transfer...or even western union or wallstreet..


----------



## BOLT

Waqar Hemani said:


> Salam everyone. Hope some of our fellows will get good news today. Meanwhile I wanna know how many 2012 or early 2013 189ers left for medical calls? Can everyone please reply to my comment. Lets make a small list.
> 
> 1. Waqar Hemani


10. BOLT

btw I emailed my CO two weeks ago for an update. today I got reply from different CO but same T4 who has asked me to resend updated Form 80, 1221 and my CV.

Is it good or bad or they are just keeping me busy


----------



## TheExpatriate

zoyakhan said:


> Perhaps this is also an illusion, as I mentioned that the CO did not contact me yet so I dont know whether they assigned me one or not.
> 
> Secondly, even the onshore Pakistanis are taking a considerable time to get the PR.
> 
> But then we all are in the same boat. So lets be hopeful.


Avg time to get a co is now 10 wk


----------



## msohaibkhan

Haseeb.hasan said:


> well you can directly pay in the bank account of DIAC....ask them you can do it via international fund transfer...or even western union or wallstreet..


Haseeb, I doubt this. As far as I know, payment can only be made via credit card from overseas. If you are so sure that direct bank transfers or western union can help, then please share the source of this info.


----------



## Australia1

msaeed said:


> Health Undertaking signed and returned back on 5th June, till now no response from CO which is always a different one every time I receive an email from DIBP, I am a 190 applicant....


Hello brother, why were u required to sign health undertaking? I think if all other documents are ok u will be granted next month when quota becomes available for 190.


----------



## Diablo170

msohaibkhan said:


> Haseeb, I doubt this. As far as I know, payment can only be made via credit card from overseas. If you are so sure that direct bank transfers or western union can help, then please share the source of this info.


Yes. Correct. Credit card is the only possible payment mode as per my info too.


----------



## mithu93ku

msaeed said:


> Health Undertaking signed and returned back on 5th June, till now no response from CO which is always a different one every time I receive an email from DIBP, I am a 190 applicant....


Have patience man. Your grant is around the corner.


----------



## mithu93ku

Haseeb.hasan said:


> well you can directly pay in the bank account of DIAC....ask them you can do it via international fund transfer...or even western union or wallstreet..


Nup he can not pay directly to DIBP account. see more here...
How to pay for an application


----------



## mithu93ku

Diablo170 said:


> Yes. Correct. Credit card is the only possible payment mode as per my info too.


You can consider this also...
"if you are outside Australia, you can pay by international money order made payable to Department of Immigration and Border Protection, and drawn on a bank with representation in Australia."


----------



## msohaibkhan

mithu93ku said:


> You can consider this also...
> "if you are outside Australia, you can pay by international money order made payable to Department of Immigration and Border Protection, and drawn on a bank with representation in Australia."


Yes, but there are very rare chances that Pakistan postal services allow or offer international money order services.


----------



## mithu93ku

msohaibkhan said:


> Yes, but there are very rare chances that Pakistan postal services allow or offer international money order services.


Same here in Bangladesh.


----------



## opfian

Guys Paki system is still a big sh*t


----------



## msaeed

Australia1 said:


> Hello brother, why were u required to sign health undertaking? I think if all other documents are ok u will be granted next month when quota becomes available for 190.


Due to the history of old healed TB, there were extensive and lengthy tests done by a specialist pulmonologist which itself took around 3 months and then his report was uploaded to DIBP on 1st May after that CO told me to sign health undertaking..


----------



## msaeed

mithu93ku said:


> Have patience man. Your grant is around the corner.


I hope so, applied on 16th December as 190 applicant, CO still has to ask for my wife's functional English proof and once that is requested then I think I should be relaxed and just wait for the grant..


----------



## exxpat

zahoorahmed said:


> Many congrats Haseeb!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


That is not being maintained for a long time since Shoaib left the forum. I decided to maintain a new one and you can refer to the link in my signatures.

Thanks,


----------



## exxpat

Waqar Hemani said:


> Salam everyone. Hope some of our fellows will get good news today. Meanwhile I wanna know how many 2012 or early 2013 189ers left for medical calls? Can everyone please reply to my comment. Lets make a small list.
> 
> 1. Waqar Hemani


If you like, you can refer to the sheet in my signatures. I try to keep it up to date.


----------



## exxpat

Ok here is full list of 189 applicants who applied in 2012 and 2013 (till march 30) and they havent got medical & PCC request so far. Please rectify if i have listed someone erroneously. Thanks,

AdilA
ahsan86
ammad1258
asad747
AUSD
Exxpat
fmasaud84
Insanesanatic
irizvi
Jassmine
Kami MF
mani2k
mary484
mohsin_jawed
Muhammed Nauman
Mustafaa
n3o
nazir
ozpak
Roomizah
Saeeds
ShahidYoyo
Shahri
smmansoor
softhearted
Sunnyyy


----------



## Hiki

exxpat said:


> Ok here is full list of 189 applicants who applied in 2012 and 2013 (till march 30) and they havent got medical & PCC request so far. Please rectify if i have listed someone erroneously. Thanks,
> 
> AdilA
> ahsan86
> ammad1258
> asad747
> AUSD
> Exxpat
> fmasaud84
> Insanesanatic
> irizvi
> Jassmine
> Kami MF
> mani2k
> mary484
> mohsin_jawed
> Muhammed Nauman
> Mustafaa
> n3o
> nazir
> ozpak
> Roomizah
> Saeeds
> ShahidYoyo
> Shahri
> smmansoor
> softhearted
> Sunnyyy


Brother n30 has got his visa a month back . You havent added me in the list .. As my medicals were done in march 2013 but they are expired now and no further notice on anything yet ...


----------



## showib49

exxpat said:


> Ok here is full list of 189 applicants who applied in 2012 and 2013 (till march 30) and they havent got medical & PCC request so far. Please rectify if i have listed someone erroneously. Thanks,
> 
> AdilA
> ahsan86
> ammad1258
> asad747
> AUSD
> Exxpat
> fmasaud84
> Insanesanatic
> irizvi
> Jassmine
> Kami MF
> mani2k
> mary484
> mohsin_jawed
> Muhammed Nauman
> Mustafaa
> n3o
> nazir
> ozpak
> Roomizah
> Saeeds
> ShahidYoyo
> Shahri
> smmansoor
> softhearted
> Sunnyyy


Hi brother,

I am also an 189 applicant . One correction in the sheet in my case. My CO requested me some documents on *December 14, 2012*. So CO assigned to me on this date not on December 31, 2012. 

This is a woderfull effort bro . Thanks from my side and from everyone.


----------



## opfian

exxpat said:


> Ok here is full list of 189 applicants who applied in 2012 and 2013 (till march 30) and they havent got medical & PCC request so far. Please rectify if i have listed someone erroneously. Thanks,
> 
> AdilA
> ahsan86
> ammad1258
> asad747
> AUSD
> Exxpat
> fmasaud84
> Insanesanatic
> irizvi
> Jassmine
> Kami MF
> mani2k
> mary484
> mohsin_jawed
> Muhammed Nauman
> Mustafaa
> n3o
> nazir
> ozpak
> Roomizah
> Saeeds
> ShahidYoyo
> Shahri
> smmansoor
> softhearted
> Sunnyyy



Sunnyyy <=== he got med call already but not active on forum


----------



## BOLT

exxpat said:


> Ok here is full list of 189 applicants who applied in 2012 and 2013 (till march 30) and they havent got medical & PCC request so far. Please rectify if i have listed someone erroneously. Thanks,
> 
> AdilA
> ahsan86
> ammad1258
> asad747
> AUSD
> Exxpat
> fmasaud84
> Insanesanatic
> irizvi
> Jassmine
> Kami MF
> mani2k
> mary484
> mohsin_jawed
> Muhammed Nauman
> Mustafaa
> n3o
> nazir
> ozpak
> Roomizah
> Saeeds
> ShahidYoyo
> Shahri
> smmansoor
> softhearted
> Sunnyyy



You forgot me! 

all efforts appreciated bro!


----------



## BOLT

BOLT said:


> 10. BOLT
> 
> btw I emailed my CO two weeks ago for an update. today I got reply from different CO but same T4 who has asked me to resend updated Form 80, 1221 and my CV.
> 
> Is it good or bad or they are just keeping me busy



anyone? any idea?


----------



## blacknight_81

exxpat said:


> Ok here is full list of 189 applicants who applied in 2012 and 2013 (till march 30) and they havent got medical & PCC request so far. Please rectify if i have listed someone erroneously. Thanks,
> 
> AdilA
> ahsan86
> ammad1258
> asad747
> AUSD
> Exxpat
> fmasaud84
> Insanesanatic
> irizvi
> Jassmine
> Kami MF
> mani2k
> mary484
> mohsin_jawed
> Muhammed Nauman
> Mustafaa
> n3o
> nazir
> ozpak
> Roomizah
> Saeeds
> ShahidYoyo
> Shahri
> smmansoor
> softhearted
> Sunnyyy


I think it will be a good idea to make an open list, where every member can edit/add their own details.


----------



## exxpat

Hiki said:


> Brother n30 has got his visa a month back . You havent added me in the list .. As my medicals were done in march 2013 but they are expired now and no further notice on anything yet ...


Ok updated the sheet - added Hiki and Bolt and updated the status for Sunny and Showib49. I couldnt find n3o's grant date; if anyone knows, please update here.

Regarding blacknight_81's suggestion of making sheet publicly editable, i have no issues but what if someone accidentally/mischieviously deleted few records, then we shall be in trouble. Another viable solution is to delegate "Edit" role to multiple people on this forum (say all 189ers  if they are willing to share their email addresses).

Thanks,


----------



## exxpat

BOLT said:


> anyone? any idea?


A change is always refreshing  i have another CO from T4 but she has never updated me on anything. If i were you, i would definitely be happy.


----------



## opfian

blacknight_81 said:


> I think it will be a good idea to make an open list, where every member can edit/add their own details.



No way ... earlier a list was lost due to same reason


----------



## Diablo170

Are colored scanned copies of original documents sufficient for filling visa or do we need to make colored copies of originals and get all of them certified?


----------



## blacknight_81

Diablo170 said:


> Are colored scanned copies of original documents sufficient for filling visa or do we need to make colored copies of originals and get all of them certified?


Coloured scans should do.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi guys,
please tell me that visa label is necessary on passport or not...do flying from pakistan or to australia need the visa stamped on passport?


----------



## Usmann_

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys,
> please tell me that visa label is necessary on passport or not...do flying from pakistan or to australia need the visa stamped on passport?


No its nt nessacary but u shud take ur e-visa copy with you and the grant letter ...

Best ov luck 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
... IELTS training started...


----------



## umm e abu

Hey guys!! I hv submitted pcc and health to immi, how long they usually take to grant visa? Plzz reply &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Appleaday

BOLT said:


> anyone? any idea?


i also got an email from Adelaide team 13 team requesting to resend form 80 and 1220 again saying that previously sent forms are now one year old. I think it just there procedure and has no effect on security checks or application progess.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Usmann_ said:


> No its nt nessacary but u shud take ur e-visa copy with you and the grant letter ...
> 
> Best ov luck
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...


I beg to differ, my friend who's a PR, travelled from Muscat to Melbourne via Doha ...... they grilled him in Muscat and Doha airports. Sometimes VEVO is down, sometimes you stop over in a country and you don't speak the language and the officer there never heard of e-visa. 

Pay the $80 and spare yourself this BS .... after spending at least $5K I don't think $80 is a big deal



umm e abu said:


> Hey guys!! I hv submitted pcc and health to immi, how long they usually take to grant visa? Plzz reply ��




Post your timeline please. Did your CO request them?


----------



## _shel

TheExpatriate said:


> I beg to differ, my friend who's a PR, travelled from Muscat to Melbourne via Doha ...... they grilled him in Muscat and Doha airports. Sometimes VEVO is down, sometimes you stop over in a country and you don't speak the language and the officer there never heard of e-visa.
> 
> Pay the $80 and spare yourself this BS .... after spending at least $5K I don't think $80 is a big deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your timeline please. Did your CO request them?


 I'd agree. I've only ever flew from Manchester UK to Sydney stopping in Singapore and there is always one. The girl at the check in desk, immigration officer or even the guy at the gate after managing to get past all those other officials tries to stop you boarding. 

Not a lot to spend to ensure you have an more relaxed journey.


----------



## TheExpatriate

_shel said:


> I'd agree. I've only ever flew from Manchester UK to Sydney stopping in Singapore and there is always one. The girl at the check in desk, immigration officer or even the guy at the gate after managing to get past all those other officials tries to stop you boarding.
> 
> Not a lot to spend to ensure you have an more relaxed journey.


And you're British (visa on arrival anyways in Australia) ...... LOL.....Imagine the rest of us


----------



## Usmann_

TheExpatriate said:


> I beg to differ, my friend who's a PR, travelled from Muscat to Melbourne via Doha ...... they grilled him in Muscat and Doha airports. Sometimes VEVO is down, sometimes you stop over in a country and you don't speak the language and the officer there never heard of e-visa.
> 
> Pay the $80 and spare yourself this BS .... after spending at least $5K I don't think $80 is a big deal


Thats incase of stop over .. 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
... IELTS training started...


----------



## exxpat

umm e abu said:


> Hey guys!! I hv submitted pcc and health to immi, how long they usually take to grant visa? Plzz reply ��


If the medicals are not referred, then it can take max 28 days or minimum few hours. But expect it after 7-10 days. The lower the expectations, the higher the happiness


----------



## umm e abu

exxpat said:


> If the medicals are not referred, then it can take max 28 days or minimum few hours. But expect it after 7-10 days. The lower the expectations, the higher the happiness


Okk thx bro &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mashaikh

Hi Guys,

After giving the medical in Dubai London Clinic last week, how can i check whether medical report has been uploaded and submitted. Moreover, how to check whether medical has been referred.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Usmann_ said:


> Thats incase of stop over ..
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...


even in Muscat where he embarked they grilled him


$80 is definitely not worth the hassle believe me


----------



## opfian

TheExpatriate said:


> I beg to differ, my friend who's a PR, travelled from Muscat to Melbourne via Doha ...... they grilled him in Muscat and Doha airports. Sometimes VEVO is down, sometimes you stop over in a country and you don't speak the language and the officer there never heard of e-visa. Pay the $80 and spare yourself this BS .... after spending at least $5K I don't think $80 is a big deal Post your timeline please. Did your CO request them?



Agreeeed!!


----------



## umm e abu

mashaikh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After giving the medical in Dubai London Clinic last week, how can i check whether medical report has been uploaded and submitted. Moreover, how to check whether medical has been referred.


Brother!! Dubai London clinic gave me a call after submitting medical, after 1 wk of submission I checked on emedical client, so it was appearing there. U just need to open emedical client window, fill the small info then a page will open, u ll find something like print this page, click on this link then a new window will open and there u can see whole info. Here is the link. .https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## khansahab

millinium_bug said:


> Dear all,
> My medicals get referred on 10-03-2014 and now status showing Medical Finalized on 11-04-2014 .......
> 
> Just want to ask you how much time it will took more for grant notification?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar



How do we know whether the medicals have been referred or not?

In my case, they changed from incomplete to referred to awaiting Grading and then completed. Only after the status changed to completed, the results were submitted to DIBP.

It all happened with 4-5 days.

Anyone who can help me out on that please.


----------



## TheExpatriate

mashaikh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After giving the medical in Dubai London Clinic last week, how can i check whether medical report has been uploaded and submitted. Moreover, how to check whether medical has been referred.


If the "arrange health checks" link below your name disappears your medicals were uploaded. Referral is done only when you receive an email


----------



## Pothik

TheExpatriate said:


> even in Muscat where he embarked they grilled him
> 
> 
> $80 is definitely not worth the hassle believe me


Understand. But in case I do not take it as it is going to cost me $240  does Malaysia Airport create any problem as i know Bangladesh Airport does not create any problem. 

May be after going there when i start earning money in $ then get the label posted in Australia.

please suggest


----------



## TheExpatriate

Pothik said:


> Understand. But in case I do not take it as it is going to cost me $240  does Malaysia Airport create any problem as i know Bangladesh Airport does not create any problem.
> 
> May be after going there when i start earning money in $ then get the label posted in Australia.
> 
> please suggest


I am not sure if you can get a label in Australia, I think you need to get it at a consulate/embassy (again, not sure and I might be wrong).

I don't know about Malaysia, but again, having a label is REALLY worth it ...... Also, some countries like Turkey will welcome you and give you visa on arrival if you are an Australian PR provided that it is not an e-visa.


Anyways it's your call ...... my friend was harassed for too long ...... and almost missed his flight, in such case he would've lost more than $240


----------



## umm e abu

exxpat said:


> If the medicals are not referred, then it can take max 28 days or minimum few hours. But expect it after 7-10 days. The lower the expectations, the higher the happiness


Brother!! How would I know that my medical has been referred?


----------



## MusaBilal

TheExpatriate said:


> I am not sure if you can get a label in Australia, I think you need to get it at a consulate/embassy (again, not sure and I might be wrong).
> 
> I don't know about Malaysia, but again, having a label is REALLY worth it ...... Also, some countries like Turkey will welcome you and give you visa on arrival if you are an Australian PR provided that it is not an e-visa.
> 
> 
> Anyways it's your call ...... my friend was harassed for too long ...... and almost missed his flight, in such case he would've lost more than $240


I know it from one of my colleagues who immigrated last year, he got his label done at the Sydney airport upon first arrival.


----------



## khansahab

Desi Munda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Alhamdulillah, i finally got my grant today.
> 
> Please let me know the process of Passport Visa Label in Karachi.
> 
> Thanks


How would I know if my medicals have been referred to MOC or not?


----------



## FnF

Guys how long will take after before visa grant after medical status shown completed in the emedical section ?


----------



## FnF

Quested by CO


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Quested by CO


were PCCs requested and provided as well?


----------



## djmalik

MusaBilal said:


> I know it from one of my colleagues who immigrated last year, he got his label done at the Sydney airport upon first arrival.


do we have to pay 80$ even if we get the label from Australia?


----------



## TheExpatriate

djmalik said:


> do we have to pay 80$ even if we get the label from Australia?


yes

all the information about visa label, cost, forms to get them ...etc. are here

Visa Labels


----------



## FnF

Guys my child is 3 years and as per clinic they dont need med examination for him for immigration 
Is it anybody's experience


----------



## FnF

Hello expatriate 

I'm required provide 2 PCCs from 2 different countries 
I've provided one and second one il be in 2-3 days so how long will it take from now? Thank you


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Guys my child is 3 years and as per clinic they dont need med examination for him for immigration
> Is it anybody's experience


this is WRONG. My daughter is 3 years and a few months and was subjected to medicals (even though she's non-accompanying !)

The thing is, 3 year olds only have to take the physician examination .... no x-ray and no urine/blood work


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Hello expatriate
> 
> I'm required provide 2 PCCs from 2 different countries
> I've provided one and second one il be in 2-3 days so how long will it take from now? Thank you


if your PCCs and Meds are requested and provided, and meds are NOT referred, then it's a few weeks .....


----------



## FnF

Clinic has uploaded the medicals and status is competed shown
One of the PCC provided
Second PCC in 2 days will be provided

Three year child was examined physically but no X-ray and blood actually I meant


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Clinic has uploaded the medicals and status is competed shown
> One of the PCC provided
> Second PCC in 2 days will be provided
> 
> Three year child was examined physically but no X-ray and blood actually I meant


yes this is right. My older daughter (5+ years) had to give urine and get her eyesight checked.


----------



## FnF

Should I expect 2 weeks before grant?

Will they submit meds to MOC and why ? This may take long ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Should I expect 2 weeks before grant?
> 
> Will they submit meds to MOC and why ? This may take long ?


God only knows ...... just relax. I sent everything two weeks ago and last weekend I got an email from the CO (via my agent) asking for one of the original PCCs since my agent forgot and sent the translation without the original ...... she sent it right away. Hopefully this means they are working on everything.


Share your entire timeline so we can have better judgement with you.


Sending Meds to the MOC is the DIBP discretion in case they see something on your reports that is worth further investigations/tests ....... You will never know if they will be sent or not unless you get an email that you have been referred (or if you query the CO) ......Having them sent to MOC means you 1- might just pass without any further requests, OR 2- might be required to do more checks


----------



## FnF

Ok thanks definitely to relax now as its the final stage hopefully.
generally worst to least worst case scenario approximate time till grant any idea ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Ok thanks definitely to relax now as its the final stage hopefully.
> generally worst to least worst case scenario approximate time till grant any idea ?


Share your detailed timeline please


----------



## FnF

189 visa

July 2012

CO assigned oct 2012


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> 189 visa
> 
> July 2012
> 
> CO assigned oct 2012


DETAILED timeline ...... When was form 80 requested/provided, when were your meds requested/provided .....etc. 

The less details you give the less help people here can provide


----------



## FnF

Form 80 15 oct 2012

Second form 80 march 2014

Meds request 3 June 2014

Meds uploaded 12 June 2014


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Form 80 15 oct 2012
> 
> Second form 80 march 2014
> 
> Meds request 3 June 2014
> 
> Meds uploaded 12 June 2014


were the PCCs requested with the Meds on June 3rd as well?

If yes, then hopefully you will get your grant in a week or two from sending all PCCs/Meds, EXCEPT if your meds get referred, in such case expect 3-6 more months


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Dear All,

I undertook my medicals on June 2 with my family (Front loaded) and got the message for whole family that "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection..

However, this morning when I have logged in, my status has changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.". It is the same as previous for rest of the family. 

Can someone please shed light on this?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I undertook my medicals on June 2 with my family (Front loaded) and got the message for whole family that "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection..
> 
> However, this morning when I have logged in, my status has changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.". It is the same as previous for rest of the family.
> 
> Can someone please shed light on this?
> 
> Thanks



happened to all of us .... don't worry ..... it will keep changing for a few days (sometimes it will change few times per hour) until it settles


----------



## FnF

Hello expatriate 

Yes PCC were requested with medical

And why should they refer to MOC?


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Hello expatriate
> 
> Yes PCC were requested with medical
> 
> And why should they refer to MOC?


You keep asking the same question and you never read the answers 

this is subject to their discretion ....... they MIGHT see something on a report that MIGHT call for referral to MOC ....... again I am saying *MIGHT*

Getting referred means either one of two things. 1- getting cleared ..... 2- asking for further checks and THEN getting cleared or rejected.


----------



## FnF

If your health examination report shows no significant health conditions, your visa processing officer may be able to clear your health results without referring them to a MOC. This will depend on where you completed your health examinations.
Which countries are probably risky enough for the results to be forwarded to MOC even when there is no significant health conditions presnt ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> If your health examination report shows no significant health conditions, your visa processing officer may be able to clear your health results without referring them to a MOC. This will depend on where you completed your health examinations.
> Which countries are probably risky enough for the results to be forwarded to MOC even when there is no significant health conditions presnt ?


I absolutely have no idea to be honest.

Where was that mentioned?


----------



## shehpar

Hi Guys,

what is the average time for CO response regarding specific queries?


----------



## TheExpatriate

@FnF ...... chill dude ...... nothing you do now can or will change the outcome ....... CHILL and wait for further communication from your CO. Do not bombard him/her with your queries. relax, and wait for the grant.

If you're referred there is nothing to worry about as long as you do not have a serious health issue.


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> what is the average time for CO response regarding specific queries?


Depends on their workload and the type of the query. For instance my CO waived the Syria PCC for my spouse in a few days


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> Depends on their workload and the type of the query. For instance my CO waived the Syria PCC for my spouse in a few days


Dear "TheExpatriate",

From last correspondance, CO told that they are no longer assign dedicated COs to independent applications in order to speedup the process. But I observed that after this process their response time is not increased. Minimum 7 day upto ??


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Dear "TheExpatriate",
> 
> From last correspondance, CO told that they are no longer assign dedicated COs to independent applications in order to speedup the process. But I observed that after this process their response time is not increased. Minimum 7 day upto ??


Depends on the team/city where your application is processed


----------



## ahmedkhoja

TheExpatriate said:


> happened to all of us .... don't worry ..... it will keep changing for a few days (sometimes it will change few times per hour) until it settles


Thanks. I thought it might be a sign CO has been assigned


----------



## TheExpatriate

ahmedkhoja said:


> Thanks. I thought it might be a sign CO has been assigned


if CO is assigned you will get an initial contact email. Period !


----------



## FnF

Thank you expatriate Appreciate dear for your response


----------



## girlaussie

I travelled, after my grant, from Srilanka with one stop in Kuala Lumpur, had absolutely no problem. I kept copy of me grant letter just incase but not really asked at the immigration. Although, sometime it's good to avoid unnecessary questioning and get visa stamped, in me case I didn't 've much time so flew straight away hence not much bothered as anyway 'The Australian Government does not require you to have a visa label placed into your passport for travel to Australia'  

Interestingly, me husband who has visa stamped in his passport was asked/questioned couple of times but never me 

Girl Aussie




Pothik said:


> Understand. But in case I do not take it as it is going to cost me $240  does Malaysia Airport create any problem as i know Bangladesh Airport does not create any problem.
> 
> May be after going there when i start earning money in $ then get the label posted in Australia.
> 
> please suggest


----------



## perfect stranger

girlaussie said:


> I travelled, after my grant, from Srilanka with one stop in Kuala Lumpur, had absolutely no problem. I kept copy of me grant letter just incase but not really asked at the immigration. Although, sometime it's good to avoid unnecessary questioning and get visa stamped, in me case I didn't 've much time so flew straight away hence not much bothered as anyway 'The Australian Government does not require you to have a visa label placed into your passport for travel to Australia'
> 
> Interestingly, me husband who has visa stamped in his passport was asked/questioned couple of times but never me
> 
> Girl Aussie


I agree with that. Personal and experiences from friends flying from Pakistan, Kuwait, Qatar, UAE and making transit at big airports such as Singapore, HongKong etc, visa label is never being asked. In fact the airline guys just check the visa grant copy when you are doing checkin and afterwards none of the immigrations, airline staff of transiting or original airports ask for the visa label.


----------



## opfian

Just got done with my meds. Doc told me that it can take between 4-7 days to get feedback on meds.


----------



## exxpat

umm e abu said:


> Brother!! How would I know that my medical has been referred?


No one knows this - Normally if there is a slightly prolonged delay in grant after providing medicals, people believe the medicals must have been referred. But lets stay positive and expect it in this week In Sha Allah.


----------



## Appleaday

opfian said:


> Just got done with my meds. Doc told me that it can take between 4-7 days to get feedback on meds.


hey opfian, you got the medical call ? means your security checks done ?
by the way its good to see people before me in the queue getting their cases finalized  best of luck to all !!


----------



## BOLT

opfian said:


> Just got done with my meds. Doc told me that it can take between 4-7 days to get feedback on meds.


best of luck Opfian. It is just matter of days for you now inshallah.


----------



## shehpar

Did any Pakistani get grant who applied in July 2013?


----------



## opfian

BOLT said:


> best of luck Opfian. It is just matter of days for you now inshallah.



Inshallah !!


----------



## opfian

Appleaday said:


> hey opfian, you got the medical call ? means your security checks done ? by the way its good to see people before me in the queue getting their cases finalized  best of luck to all !!


Yup hust hold on - you're next!


----------



## msohaibkhan

TheExpatriate said:


> I am not sure if you can get a label in Australia, I think you need to get it at a consulate/embassy (again, not sure and I might be wrong).
> 
> I don't know about Malaysia, but again, having a label is REALLY worth it ...... Also, some countries like Turkey will welcome you and give you visa on arrival if you are an Australian PR provided that it is not an e-visa.
> 
> 
> Anyways it's your call ...... my friend was harassed for too long ...... and almost missed his flight, in such case he would've lost more than $240


I second this. Getting visa label is always advisable. Even in Karachi airport, my friend had very tough time in immigration counter as he didn't had the visa label. The officer had no idea of what grant letter is, finally he agreed to let him depart after proving that the letter came from authenticated Australian source. He then arranged to print his email of grant and showed to the officer.

Summing up, you never know if you come across with some ignorant officer which will cost you a lot in terms of money as well as mental agony.


----------



## umm e abu

exxpat said:


> No one knows this - Normally if there is a slightly prolonged delay in grant after providing medicals, people believe the medicals must have been referred. But lets stay positive and expect it in this week In Sha Allah.


Thx bro!!! I really like the way u replied me thxxx alott


----------



## opfian

msohaibkhan said:


> I second this. Getting visa label is always advisable. Even in Karachi airport, my friend had very tough time in immigration counter as he didn't had the visa label. The officer had no idea of what grant letter is, finally he agreed to let him depart after proving that the letter came from authenticated Australian source. He then arranged to print his email of grant and showed to the officer. Summing up, you never know if you come across with some ignorant officer which will cost you a lot in terms of money as well as mental agony.


Convinced!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

guys ...... $80 per person is nothing ....... after spending a ton on IELTS, ACS, Visa fee, IELTS for wife, medicals, translations, attestations ....... and you guys waste your time debating a $80  ?


----------



## msohaibkhan

TheExpatriate said:


> guys ...... $80 per person is nothing ....... after spending a ton on IELTS, ACS, Visa fee, IELTS for wife, medicals, translations, attestations ....... and you guys waste your time debating a $80  ?


BTW why everyone is quoting $80 as visa label fee? If I'm not wrong the fee is $70.


----------



## ScorpKing

which is the best city for software engineers with .net background?


----------



## girlaussie

The charge for a visa label is PKR 7,500 (equivalent AU$80+)

Pg17 - Evidencing Visas at the Australian High Commission, Islamabad - Australian High Commission

Girl Aussie



msohaibkhan said:


> BTW why everyone is quoting $80 as visa label fee? If I'm not wrong the fee is $70.


----------



## indiference

TheExpatriate said:


> guys ...... $80 per person is nothing ....... after spending a ton on IELTS, ACS, Visa fee, IELTS for wife, medicals, translations, attestations ....... and you guys waste your time debating a $80  ?


Do we need to go to the Australia Visa application center in WAFI Mall in Dubai for the visa Label? is it processed on the same day or do they take few time? or do we need to courier them the passport for stamping? Please shed some light on this.


----------



## Bret Hart

TheExpatriate said:


> guys ...... $80 per person is nothing ....... after spending a ton on IELTS, ACS, Visa fee, IELTS for wife, medicals, translations, attestations ....... and you guys waste your time debating a $80  ?


Agreed...

Why the hell are we stuck with the label issue???... Come on lets broaden our horizon & talk about the grants.

$80 are peanuts as we have already spent thousands of $$$ on application fee, IELTS, assessment.e.t.c

I won't mind spending even $100 on the label once I receive that golden mail...

Best of luck guyz! :tea:


----------



## Bret Hart

indiference said:


> Do we need to go to the Australia Visa application center in WAFI Mall in Dubai for the visa Label? is it processed on the same day or do they take few time? or do we need to courier them the passport for stamping? Please shed some light on this.


FYI

*24 November 2012: Visa Evidencing Charge in effect from 24 November 2012*

Effective 24 November 2012,if an Australian visa holder wishes to have a visa label affixed in a passport there will be an application process and additional charge.

VFS visa application centres across GCC are able to accept an application for visa evidencing and this will be forwarded to the Australian Consulate General in Dubai for processing.

More information on this application process and Visa Evidencing Charge (VEC) kindly refer to the Visa Type Section on our website.

For all further queries,
Kindly contact any of the AVAC staff or,
Email us on [email protected] or,
Call us on 00971 4 2055900


----------



## sultanshah

Dear seniours,

I gave Ielts test 2 times with last test result as 7,7,7,6.5. I need 7 in each band. I gave through British Council. Please advise me on my third attempt should I take test through IDP Australia or British council.

Thnx


----------



## indiference

Bret Hart said:


> FYI
> 
> *24 November 2012: Visa Evidencing Charge in effect from 24 November 2012*
> 
> Effective 24 November 2012,if an Australian visa holder wishes to have a visa label affixed in a passport there will be an application process and additional charge.
> 
> VFS visa application centres across GCC are able to accept an application for visa evidencing and this will be forwarded to the Australian Consulate General in Dubai for processing.
> 
> More information on this application process and Visa Evidencing Charge (VEC) kindly refer to the Visa Type Section on our website.
> 
> For all further queries,
> Kindly contact any of the AVAC staff or,
> Email us on [email protected] or,
> Call us on 00971 4 2055900


Thanks, Btw Bret Hart was one of my favorite wrestler as well , one of the best and few of the genuine wrestlers ever, though he had a short career but till the time he was there, he rocked .


----------



## _shel

sultanshah said:


> Dear seniours,
> 
> I gave Ielts test 2 times with last test result as 7,7,7,6.5. I need 7 in each band. I gave through British Council. Please advise me on my third attempt should I take test through IDP Australia or British council.
> 
> Thnx


 It makes no difference whatsoever. The test is universal, you will get the same result wherever you take it. 

What matters is that you are fully prepared, practice, practice and more practice. 

Though when are you planning on applying? From November you can use tests other than IELTS.


----------



## Bret Hart

sultanshah said:


> Dear seniours,
> 
> I gave Ielts test 2 times with last test result as 7,7,7,6.5. I need 7 in each band. I gave through British Council. Please advise me on my third attempt should I take test through IDP Australia or British council.
> 
> Thnx


You better try with AEO this time, I am sure you will get the desired result... I personally have experienced that AEO guyz are bit lenient. In fact if you go for poll, you would find more votes for IDP.

I hate that bloody British Council and their staff in Pakistan. If you ever have had the experience of appearing for British exam, then you would know what I am talking about. BC staff is very rude,aggressive & overcautious. Further, I think they charge more for IELTS than AEO... 

You see there is no such existence of British Council in Pakistan anymore. You cannot interact with their representatives one to one, just call them --->pay them--->get your service ... I would rather call them leeches present here to benefit their own economy.

Sorry, do spare me if I have been harsh but that is the truth.

Go for IDP!!!


----------



## Bret Hart

indiference said:


> Thanks, Btw Bret Hart was one of my favorite wrestler as well , one of the best and few of the genuine wrestlers ever, though he had a short career but till the time he was there, he rocked .


Thanx indiference,

BH even today is my hero who provided us great entertainment. I regularly follow his tweets and posts on fb.

You are absolutely right, he is indeed one of the few genuine wrestlers whose life was full of turmoil, especially after the death of his brother Owen.

I often watch his wrestlings to bring back the great memories of childhood when the life was stress-free.

Btw congrats on getting the grant. No! based on your timeline a better phrase would be 'snatching the grant'...lol

TC.


----------



## opfian

Bret Hart said:


> Thanx indiference, BH even today is my hero who provided us great entertainment. I regularly follow his tweets and posts on fb. You are absolutely right, he is indeed one of the few genuine wrestlers whose life was full of turmoil, especially after the death of his brother Owen. I often watch his wrestlings to bring back the great memories of childhood when the life was stress-free. Btw congrats on getting the grant. No! based on your timeline a better phrase would be 'snatching the grant'...lol TC.


I always liked The Edge ... He was sensational!!


----------



## indiference

opfian said:


> I always liked The Edge ... He was sensational!!


Bret Hart was of the era when He along with Hulk Hogan, Ultimate warrior and Shan Michael ruled the arena......edge is comparatively new to them. It brings back childhood memories and old school days


----------



## Bret Hart

indiference said:


> Bret Hart was of the era when He along with Hulk Hogan, Ultimate warrior and Shan Michael ruled the arena......edge is comparatively new to them. It brings back childhood memories and old school days


The Edge was relatively new Opfian. Bret Hart, Shawn Michael, Macho Man, Razor Ramon, British Bull Dog .e.t.c They were pioneers of the ring who established WWF (Former name of WWE).

Wish I could get that era back with the real stars.

Wrestling nowadays is no more than a trash full of vulgarity, with women shown for promotion.


----------



## Usmann_

indiference said:


> Bret Hart was of the era when He along with Hulk Hogan, Ultimate warrior and Shan Michael ruled the arena......edge is comparatively new to them. It brings back childhood memories and old school days


Shawn and oven shortened the bret hart's career.. my fav was shawn 
Micheals .. he was awesum with his martial arts wrestling style.. then ultimate warrior ..hulk hogan ..undertaker etc... old tymes were really classic :/.. now wwe then wwf SUCKS!!

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
... IELTS training started...


----------



## hajan

Dear Brothers,

Who have got Golden email and arranging them self for flight, I will encourage you to watch 'Australian border security' on youtube and get familiar your self about immigration, customs and other agencies at airport and avoid any problem may you face. 

Thanks


----------



## Waqar Hemani

exxpat said:


> Ok here is full list of 189 applicants who applied in 2012 and 2013 (till march 30) and they havent got medical & PCC request so far. Please rectify if i have listed someone erroneously. Thanks,
> 
> AdilA
> ahsan86
> ammad1258
> asad747
> AUSD
> Exxpat
> fmasaud84
> Insanesanatic
> irizvi
> Jassmine
> Kami MF
> mani2k
> mary484
> mohsin_jawed
> Muhammed Nauman
> Mustafaa
> n3o
> nazir
> ozpak
> Roomizah
> Saeeds
> ShahidYoyo
> Shahri
> smmansoor
> softhearted
> Sunnyyy


Thanks brother. I asked for the list because ur excel sheet wasnt up to date. Anyways appreciate your effort and time. Plus one thing I would like to rectify, those people who front loaded medical are shown in ur list as got medical call, like my case. I havent got medical call but I had front loaded everything. So please correct that in ur sheet. And I am missing from this list


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Thanks all who replied to my earlier post regarding who havent received medical call yet. Appreciate everyone's output. Now we got a short list in front of us. This shows almost half of 2012 and early 2013 candidates remaining for medical call in against of those who already got.

Since new week has started today, lets hope more and more people clear from this list Inshallah. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## usman.shahid

Waqar Hemani said:


> Thanks brother. I asked for the list because ur excel sheet wasnt up to date. Anyways appreciate your effort and time. Plus one thing I would like to rectify, those people who front loaded medical are shown in ur list as got medical call, like my case. I havent got medical call but I had front loaded everything. So please correct that in ur sheet. And I am missing from this list


you have missed my name in this list. I applied 189 in Dec 2012 and also replied specially to above query to add my name, how could you miss it? my timeline shows for 190 only as i also applied for 190 in 2013.


----------



## ScorpKing

Got the grant on 12th and received email today....Happy and Sad at the same time


----------



## olways

ScorpKing said:


> Got the grant on 12th and received email today....Happy and Sad at the same time


Congratulations! Wish you all the best in your future endeavors.


----------



## ScorpKing

olways said:


> Congratulations! Wish you all the best in your future endeavors.


Thanks olways...may you have a quick grant


----------



## opfian

ScorpKing said:


> Got the grant on 12th and received email today....Happy and Sad at the same time


Congrats!!


----------



## opfian

Bret Hart said:


> The Edge was relatively new Opfian. Bret Hart, Shawn Michael, Macho Man, Razor Ramon, British Bull Dog .e.t.c They were pioneers of the ring who established WWF (Former name of WWE). Wish I could get that era back with the real stars. Wrestling nowadays is no more than a trash full of vulgarity, with women shown for promotion.



anyways, at end of the day - WWE is a scripted drama


----------



## usman.shahid

ScorpKing said:


> Got the grant on 12th and received email today....Happy and Sad at the same time


congrats! Do u have any international travel history?


----------



## ScorpKing

usman.shahid said:


> congrats! Do u have any international travel history?


nope..i dont have any international travel history.


----------



## fhassan

Waqar Hemani said:


> Thanks all who replied to my earlier post regarding who havent received medical call yet. Appreciate everyone's output. Now we got a short list in front of us. This shows almost half of 2012 and early 2013 candidates remaining for medical call in against of those who already got.
> 
> Since new week has started today, lets hope more and more people clear from this list Inshallah. Good luck everyone!!!


Hi Waqar 

Can you add me to the list as well please ? I applied for 189 on 1st of March, 2013 and have not received medical or PCC call yet. I have front loaded medicals though. It's been sixteen months since I lodged my application and the whole process is really frustrating considering amount of money, energy which has gone into it and extremely slow processing of the case


----------



## asad747

Reporting 189 GRANT

My friend got his grant today. His timeline is as follows;

Name: Ahmed
Application date: 12 Nov 2012
CO T33 Assign & F80/MED/PCC request: 20 Dec 2012
T13 Request F80 again: Nov 2013
Med/PCC request Again: Mar 2014
Visa Grant: 13 Jun 2014
Last Entry: 15 nov 2014


----------



## waseem_expat

FnF said:


> Guys my child is 3 years and as per clinic they dont need med examination for him for immigration
> Is it anybody's experience


Your child would need to appear for Physical Medical Examination but there wont be any chest x-ray for him/her. I guess children are exempted from urine test as well.


----------



## hajan

asad747 said:


> Reporting 189 GRANT
> 
> My friend got his grant today. His timeline is as follows;
> 
> Name: Ahmed
> Application date: 12 Nov 2012
> CO T33 Assign & F80/MED/PCC request: 20 Dec 2012
> T13 Request F80 again: Nov 2013
> Med/PCC request Again: Mar 2014
> Visa Grant: 13 Jun 2014
> Last Entry: 15 nov 2014




wow the last entry is very near! how come if Med are done in Mar :croc:


----------



## hajan

ScorpKing said:


> Got the grant on 12th and received email today....Happy and Sad at the same time


Congratulations.....


----------



## ScorpKing

hajan said:


> Congratulations.....


my initial entry date is 7th August 2014


----------



## asad747

hajan said:


> wow the last entry is very near! how come if Med are done in Mar :croc:


Yes thats quite surprising for him as well.. But i guess nothing can be done now. Its printed on Grant letter


----------



## bond_bhai

asad747 said:


> Reporting 189 GRANT
> 
> My friend got his grant today. His timeline is as follows;
> 
> Name: Ahmed
> Application date: 12 Nov 2012
> CO T33 Assign & F80/MED/PCC request: 20 Dec 2012
> T13 Request F80 again: Nov 2013
> Med/PCC request Again: Mar 2014
> Visa Grant: 13 Jun 2014
> Last Entry: 15 nov 2014


Congrats Ahmed!
All the best


----------



## adila

Any1 got PCC or Med request this morning????


----------



## perfect stranger

Bret Hart said:


> Agreed...
> 
> Why the hell are we stuck with the label issue???... Come on lets broaden our horizon & talk about the grants.
> 
> $80 are peanuts as we have already spent thousands of $$$ on application fee, IELTS, assessment.e.t.c
> 
> I won't mind spending even $100 on the label once I receive that golden mail...
> 
> Best of luck guyz! :tea:


Yes, I guess issue is not whether its expensive or not. It is at all not required as it is a facility given by Australian government. One of my friends sent visa labelling to Islamabad and they returned it saying Australia visa is now label free and not required.
So, I think if someone wants to spend extra cash, its on his or her own wish, but not required at all.


----------



## Mani2k

Alhamdulillah... Received the Meds/PCC request today


----------



## usman.shahid

Mani2k said:


> Alhamdulillah... Received the Meds/PCC request today


Heartiest congratulations....please let me know do you have any international travel history? Your timeline is almost same as mine, i applied on 16 Dec 2012.


----------



## opfian

Mani2k said:


> Alhamdulillah... Received the Meds/PCC request today


Mabrooook


----------



## hajan

ScorpKing said:


> my initial entry date is 7th August 2014


What does this means 'initial entry date' ? cant travel before this date?out:


----------



## ScorpKing

hajan said:


> What does this means 'initial entry date' ? cant travel before this date?out:


have to be there before this date


----------



## TheExpatriate

hajan said:


> What does this means 'initial entry date' ? cant travel before this date?out:


No ... MUST enter for the first time BEFORE this day, otherwise you forfeit the visa


----------



## msohaibkhan

opfian said:


> anyways, at end of the day - WWE is a scripted drama


Don't mind guys. Can we get back to relevant discussions??


----------



## Mani2k

usman.shahid said:


> Heartiest congratulations....please let me know do you have any international travel history? Your timeline is almost same as mine, i applied on 16 Dec 2012.


Thanks.

Yes I have a travel history but only to UAE.


----------



## Mani2k

opfian said:


> Mabrooook


Thanks Opfian...


----------



## hajan

ScorpKing said:


> have to be there before this date


Wow really..... must pack things very fast. and I really encourage you to watch 'Australian border security' on youtube and get familiar your self about immigration, customs and other agencies at airport and avoid any problem may you face. 

Congratulations again....


----------



## opfian

Mani2k said:


> Thanks Opfian...



Did u hav ur meds in DLC?


----------



## Naveed539

*Hi*

Hi ScorpKing,

I wonder how come your IED is August, 2014 as You have done Medicals and PCC recently...?

Did you inquired your CO that how this happened...?

Anybody who can shed light over this query...?


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Waqar Hemani said:


> Thanks brother. I asked for the list because ur excel sheet wasnt up to date. Anyways appreciate your effort and time. Plus one thing I would like to rectify, those people who front loaded medical are shown in ur list as got medical call, like my case. I havent got medical call but I had front loaded everything. So please correct that in ur sheet. And I am missing from this list



Hi Waqar,
Please add me in the list. I applied on 6th Nov 2013. No update after the T13 requests.
Regards,


----------



## FnF

Hi guys

Have heard we can request CO the grant to be delayed even after providing medical and pcc upon request from CO - ofcourse in certain circumstances only.
How is it possible ??


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Have heard we can request CO the grant to be delayed even after providing medical and pcc upon request from CO - ofcourse in certain circumstances only.
> How is it possible ??


question is why would you delay the grant ?????


----------



## shahidyoyo

Hi everyone.
Don't you guys think tht people who have applied in sept and oct 2012 are not getting as many medical pcc calls as compared to people who have applied in November and December.or is it just me thinking tht way.....and sometimes I think onshore people are neglected.....my opinion


----------



## Mani2k

opfian said:


> Did u hav ur meds in DLC?


DLC??? Sorry don't know what is DLC


----------



## TheExpatriate

Mani2k said:


> DLC??? Sorry don't know what is DLC


Dubai London Clinic


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi Opian

I case initially move very fast but now I do not have any idea what is going on.
I submitted application 3Feb2014 after 1 month I got CO 3rd or 4th of March 2014 with request of form 80 and PCC and medical. I submit all on march 28. 31 March Team 13 contacted me for additional doc. I submitted same day. Then again Team 13 contact me on 30 April 2014. I replied on 3rd of May. Then after no contact from there side.

What do you suggest. 

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## bhura

Flight booked for 15 July Abu Dhabi Sydney 

Wish you all the best


----------



## Mani2k

TheExpatriate said:


> Dubai London Clinic


OH OK.. No I live in Karachi so did meds with IOM... again booked an appointment with IOM


----------



## Mani2k

bhura said:


> Flight booked for 15 July Abu Dhabi Sydney
> 
> Wish you all the best


Best of luck bhura... wish you all the best


----------



## usman.shahid

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi everyone.
> Don't you guys think tht people who have applied in sept and oct 2012 are not getting as many medical pcc calls as compared to people who have applied in November and December.or is it just me thinking tht way.....and sometimes I think onshore people are neglected.....my opinion


Its your way of thinking, i applied in Dec 2012 and waiting


----------



## shehpar

Waqar Hemani said:


> Thanks all who replied to my earlier post regarding who havent received medical call yet. Appreciate everyone's output. Now we got a short list in front of us. This shows almost half of 2012 and early 2013 candidates remaining for medical call in against of those who already got.
> 
> Since new week has started today, lets hope more and more people clear from this list Inshallah. Good luck everyone!!!


please add me in the sheet. below is my timelines.


----------



## opfian

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Opian I case initially move very fast but now I do not have any idea what is going on. I submitted application 3Feb2014 after 1 month I got CO 3rd or 4th of March 2014 with request of form 80 and PCC and medical. I submit all on march 28. 31 March Team 13 contacted me for additional doc. I submitted same day. Then again Team 13 contact me on 30 April 2014. I replied on 3rd of May. Then after no contact from there side. What do you suggest. regards Saifuddin


I suggest you to be calm and live your life


----------



## opfian

bhura said:


> Flight booked for 15 July Abu Dhabi Sydney Wish you all the best


Best of luck


----------



## adila

Mani2k said:


> Alhamdulillah... Received the Meds/PCC request today


Congratulations. ....


----------



## bazidkhan

bhura said:


> Flight booked for 15 July Abu Dhabi Sydney
> 
> Wish you all the best


Best of luck with your new journey. .
Can you tell us that what is the price of the air tickets now a days and witch air line did you selected for flying to OZ.. I just want to have an idea. . Thanks


----------



## FAIS

bhura said:


> Flight booked for 15 July Abu Dhabi Sydney
> 
> Wish you all the best


I have booked a return ticket to Melbourne for August 14 (Dubai - Melbourne). I was looking for the cheaper options and then found out this cheapest fare on a 787 dreamliner. 

Can anyone guess the name of this airline? Hints: Very cheap tickets, fly to very few destinations in Australia and 40% of their fleet is 787 dreamliners. Any wild guess?


----------



## showib49

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi everyone.
> Don't you guys think tht people who have applied in sept and oct 2012 are not getting as many medical pcc calls as compared to people who have applied in November and December.or is it just me thinking tht way.....and sometimes I think onshore people are neglected.....my opinion


No brother its your thinking. I applied on November 22, 2012 and still waiting for PCC and medical call.


----------



## showib49

Mani2k said:


> Alhamdulillah... Received the Meds/PCC request today


Congrats bro. :rockon:


----------



## TheExpatriate

FAIS said:


> I have booked a return ticket to Melbourne for August 14 (Dubai - Melbourne). I was looking for the cheaper options and then found out this cheapest fare on a 787 dreamliner.
> 
> Can anyone guess the name of this airline? Hints: Very cheap tickets, fly to very few destinations in Australia and 40% of their fleet is 787 dreamliners. Any wild guess?


Singapore airlines is cheaper than Emirates and Etihad


----------



## blacknight_81

bhura said:


> Flight booked for 15 July Abu Dhabi Sydney
> 
> Wish you all the best


Did you book through IOM? How much are you paying for it?


----------



## FAIS

TheExpatriate said:


> Singapore airlines is cheaper than Emirates and Etihad


The airline I am talking about is even cheaper than Cathay Pacific.


----------



## bhura

I am flying with etihad to BKK, one week stay in BKK and then with Scoot airlines from BKK to Sydney all one way tickets 
This is cheapest option available now
Plz check cleartrip.ae for more options 

Regards 
Bhura


----------



## bhura

FAIS said:


> The airline I am talking about is even cheaper than Cathay Pacific.


royal brunei


----------



## FAIS

bhura said:


> royal brunei


Bang on!


----------



## msaeed

FAIS said:


> Bang on!


There is not much difference in fares, return fare for for 2 adults, one child and one infant from Dubai to Melbourne it is showing AED 13000 where as Cathay pacific and Singapore airlines is 15000..


----------



## FAIS

msaeed said:


> There is not much difference in fares, return fare for for 2 adults, one child and one infant from Dubai to Melbourne it is showing AED 13000 where as Cathay pacific and Singapore airlines is 15000..


It depends on your travel dates. I tried multiple dates with many airlines. Royal Brunei was always a cheaper option and it saved me around AED 5000.

For 2 adults, 1 child and an infant, Brunei shows 11,895 AED on certain dates of August. On the same dates, Cathay is showing AED 18,000 (including tax). Isn't it a big difference?


----------



## esm1985

AslamoAlaikum everyone,

I have been invited on the basis of my EOI to apply for visa 189. The expiry date of invitation is 25Jul2014..
My question is if i apply after 1st July 2014 (usually change in immigration rules expected on this date), will old rules apply on my application or the new ones?

For example if my nominated occupation is in SOL list before 1st July, but gets removed afterwards.. Will I be able to apply even then (considering that I have been invited before 1st July) ??

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

esm1985 said:


> AslamoAlaikum everyone, I have been invited on the basis of my EOI to apply for visa 189. The expiry date of invitation is 25Jul2014.. My question is if i apply after 1st July 2014 (usually change in immigration rules expected on this date), will old rules apply on my application or the new ones? For example if my nominated occupation is in SOL list before 1st July, but gets removed afterwards.. Will I be able to apply even then (considering that I have been invited before 1st July) ?? Regards


Invitation locks ur place, but anyyways why the wait?


----------



## esm1985

TheExpatriate said:


> Invitation locks ur place, but anyyways why the wait?


Dear Expatriate

Thanks for your reply.. Actually I am applying with my family and the total fee will be around AUD6200.. So all the wait is bcoz of this problem,,, I am still searching for a way to pay this.. I mean I have the money but no VISA/Master card. It has become a real headache for me to get VISA/Master card with such high limit in Pakistan.. So if any Pakistani friend can suggest some way around this like some bank offering prepaid visa credit card or something? 

Thanks


----------



## _shel

FAIS said:


> It depends on your travel dates. I tried multiple dates with many airlines. Royal Brunei was always a cheaper option and it saved me around AED 5000.
> 
> For 2 adults, 1 child and an infant, Brunei shows 11,895 AED on certain dates of August. On the same dates, Cathay is showing AED 18,000 (including tax). Isn't it a big difference?


 Try flights stopping anywhere but Singapore, they have highest airport tax around. Will bump the price up a lot. 



esm1985 said:


> AslamoAlaikum everyone,
> 
> I have been invited on the basis of my EOI to apply for visa 189. The expiry date of invitation is 25Jul2014..
> My question is if i apply after 1st July 2014 (usually change in immigration rules expected on this date), will old rules apply on my application or the new ones?
> 
> For example if my nominated occupation is in SOL list before 1st July, but gets removed afterwards.. Will I be able to apply even then (considering that I have been invited before 1st July) ??
> 
> Regards


 SOL has already been announced with no occupations removed and no rule changes are happening.


----------



## esm1985

Dear All,

I am applying with family for visa 189 and the total fee will be around AUD6200., I am still searching for a way to pay this.. I mean I have the money but no VISA/Master card. It has become a real headache for me to get VISA/Master card with such high limit in Pakistan.. So if any Pakistani friend can suggest some way around this like some bank offering prepaid visa credit card or something?

Thanks


----------



## Aayan

Dear All , 

Today we got our grant ... thanks to Allah Subhan talaa & this forum . 


My Timelines are below . 
Visa - 189 
Visa apply : 22 May 2013 
CO Assign : 9 Aug 2013 .(form 80 & 1221 ask to Submit).
20 May 2014 Med & Pcc mail recived 
28 May Medical done from DLC ( at DFC ) .
Medical result submitted by DLC 2 June 2014
PCC Dubai & PAK (KHI) Submitted at 7 June 
Grant issued 16 June 2014.


----------



## opfian

esm1985 said:


> Dear All, I am applying with family for visa 189 and the total fee will be around AUD6200., I am still searching for a way to pay this.. I mean I have the money but no VISA/Master card. It has become a real headache for me to get VISA/Master card with such high limit in Pakistan.. So if any Pakistani friend can suggest some way around this like some bank offering prepaid visa credit card or something? Thanks



Look for an overseas relative/frnd , who can pay on your behalf


----------



## Naveed539

Many congrats for the grant Aayan,

What is your Initial entry date by the way...?


----------



## Bret Hart

Aayan said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> Today we got our grant ... thanks to Allah Subhan talaa & this forum .
> 
> 
> My Timelines are below .
> Visa - 189
> Visa apply : 22 May 2013
> CO Assign : 9 Aug 2013 .(form 80 & 1221 ask to Submit).
> 20 May 2014 Med & Pcc mail recived
> 28 May Medical done from DLC ( at DFC ) .
> Medical result submitted by DLC 2 June 2014
> PCC Dubai & PAK (KHI) Submitted at 7 June
> Grant issued 16 June 2014.



Congrats Aayan, that was too quick!


----------



## adila

Aayan said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> Today we got our grant ... thanks to Allah Subhan talaa & this forum .
> 
> My Timelines are below .
> Visa - 189
> Visa apply : 22 May 2013
> CO Assign : 9 Aug 2013 .(form 80 & 1221 ask to Submit).
> 20 May 2014 Med & Pcc mail recived
> 28 May Medical done from DLC ( at DFC ) .
> Medical result submitted by DLC 2 June 2014
> PCC Dubai & PAK (KHI) Submitted at 7 June
> Grant issued 16 June 2014.


Congratulations. ..it was really v quick mashallah


----------



## zahoorahmed

Aayan said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> Today we got our grant ... thanks to Allah Subhan talaa & this forum .
> 
> My Timelines are below .
> Visa - 189
> Visa apply : 22 May 2013
> CO Assign : 9 Aug 2013 .(form 80 & 1221 ask to Submit).
> 20 May 2014 Med & Pcc mail recived
> 28 May Medical done from DLC ( at DFC ) .
> Medical result submitted by DLC 2 June 2014
> PCC Dubai & PAK (KHI) Submitted at 7 June
> Grant issued 16 June 2014.


Congrats dear!

It's really quick MA!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## opfian

Aayan said:


> Dear All , Today we got our grant ... thanks to Allah Subhan talaa & this forum . My Timelines are below . Visa - 189 Visa apply : 22 May 2013 CO Assign : 9 Aug 2013 .(form 80 & 1221 ask to Submit). 20 May 2014 Med & Pcc mail recived 28 May Medical done from DLC ( at DFC ) . Medical result submitted by DLC 2 June 2014 PCC Dubai & PAK (KHI) Submitted at 7 June Grant issued 16 June 2014.



Mabrooook


----------



## djmalik

_shel said:


> Try flights stopping anywhere but Singapore, they have highest airport tax around. Will bump the price up a lot.
> 
> SOL has already been announced with no occupations removed and no rule changes are happening.


how does airport tax effect transit passengers? I mean the stay will be merely for less than a day, how can that impact your pocket so much?


----------



## olways

Aayan said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> Today we got our grant ... thanks to Allah Subhan talaa & this forum .
> 
> My Timelines are below .
> Visa - 189
> Visa apply : 22 May 2013
> CO Assign : 9 Aug 2013 .(form 80 & 1221 ask to Submit).
> 20 May 2014 Med & Pcc mail recived
> 28 May Medical done from DLC ( at DFC ) .
> Medical result submitted by DLC 2 June 2014
> PCC Dubai & PAK (KHI) Submitted at 7 June
> Grant issued 16 June 2014.


Wow, good to see some changes in grant speed. My Heartiest Congratulations!


----------



## hajan

Aayan said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> Today we got our grant ... thanks to Allah Subhan talaa & this forum .
> 
> 
> My Timelines are below .
> Visa - 189
> Visa apply : 22 May 2013
> CO Assign : 9 Aug 2013 .(form 80 & 1221 ask to Submit).
> 20 May 2014 Med & Pcc mail recived
> 28 May Medical done from DLC ( at DFC ) .
> Medical result submitted by DLC 2 June 2014
> PCC Dubai & PAK (KHI) Submitted at 7 June
> Grant issued 16 June 2014.


Congratulation.... and all the best for your future


----------



## usman.shahid

Dear All,

Alhamdullilah I have got my 189 visa grant today. Cheers! Hope everyone who is waiting get speedy grants.

Now I want to withdraw my second application for 190 visa. Someone please let me know the procedure to do that...I have emailed the written request in word document and scanned it after signing to my CO. Is this enough or I need to fill some form for official request to withdraw the 190 visa application? Please advise.


----------



## ahmed84

Congrats Usman. But did you apply for 189 AND 190? and then got 189 before 190?? 



usman.shahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Alhamdullilah I have got my 189 visa grant today. Cheers! Hope everyone who is waiting get speedy grants.
> 
> Now I want to withdraw my second application for 190 visa. Someone please let me know the procedure to do that...I have emailed the written request in word document and scanned it after signing to my CO. Is this enough or I need to fill some form for official request to withdraw the 190 visa application? Please advise.


----------



## hajan

usman.shahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Alhamdullilah I have got my 189 visa grant today. Cheers! Hope everyone who is waiting get speedy grants.
> 
> Now I want to withdraw my second application for 190 visa. Someone please let me know the procedure to do that...I have emailed the written request in word document and scanned it after signing to my CO. Is this enough or I need to fill some form for official request to withdraw the 190 visa application? Please advise.


Many Many congratulations :cheer2:... where u will move?


----------



## opfian

usman.shahid said:


> Dear All, Alhamdullilah I have got my 189 visa grant today. Cheers! Hope everyone who is waiting get speedy grants. Now I want to withdraw my second application for 190 visa. Someone please let me know the procedure to do that...I have emailed the written request in word document and scanned it after signing to my CO. Is this enough or I need to fill some form for official request to withdraw the 190 visa application? Please advise.



Congrats!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

usman.shahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Alhamdullilah I have got my 189 visa grant today. Cheers! Hope everyone who is waiting get speedy grants.
> 
> Now I want to withdraw my second application for 190 visa. Someone please let me know the procedure to do that...I have emailed the written request in word document and scanned it after signing to my CO. Is this enough or I need to fill some form for official request to withdraw the 190 visa application? Please advise.


Alhumdulillah, may be its time for you to update your signature  and please don't forget to add some smilies in your signature


----------



## Waqarali20005

Aayan said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> Today we got our grant ... thanks to Allah Subhan talaa & this forum .
> 
> 
> My Timelines are below .
> Visa - 189
> Visa apply : 22 May 2013
> CO Assign : 9 Aug 2013 .(form 80 & 1221 ask to Submit).
> 20 May 2014 Med & Pcc mail recived
> 28 May Medical done from DLC ( at DFC ) .
> Medical result submitted by DLC 2 June 2014
> PCC Dubai & PAK (KHI) Submitted at 7 June
> Grant issued 16 June 2014.


Congrats bro!!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

congrats brother usman and aayan


----------



## Waqar Hemani

i m getting a feeling that somehow this week is slower than last week in terms of grants and medical call


----------



## waseem_expat

esm1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am applying with family for visa 189 and the total fee will be around AUD6200., I am still searching for a way to pay this.. I mean I have the money but no VISA/Master card. It has become a real headache for me to get VISA/Master card with such high limit in Pakistan.. So if any Pakistani friend can suggest some way around this like some bank offering prepaid visa credit card or something?
> 
> Thanks


esm,

first see if you have a friend/relative abroad. 
1. Ask them to pay on your behalf. you give him/her your immi account details. he logs in to immi account and puts in credit card details on his own and pays.

2. You take his credit card details and do it yourself.

you can wire them the money (in PKR to AED, Dollar etc) through western union, money gram from Pakistan. you may wire the money before the transaction or after the transaction.


----------



## usman.shahid

ahmed84 said:


> Congrats Usman. But did you apply for 189 AND 190? and then got 189 before 190??


Yes i applied for 190 in 2013 in a hope that it will come much sooner but 189 has come before that


----------



## usman.shahid

hajan said:


> Many Many congratulations :cheer2:... where u will move?


planning to move Melbourne


----------



## shehpar

usman.shahid said:


> planning to move Melbourne


Congratz...


----------



## registerme

Aayan said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> Today we got our grant ... thanks to Allah Subhan talaa & this forum .
> 
> My Timelines are below .
> Visa - 189
> Visa apply : 22 May 2013
> CO Assign : 9 Aug 2013 .(form 80 & 1221 ask to Submit).
> 20 May 2014 Med & Pcc mail recived
> 28 May Medical done from DLC ( at DFC ) .
> Medical result submitted by DLC 2 June 2014
> PCC Dubai & PAK (KHI) Submitted at 7 June
> Grant issued 16 June 2014.


 
Contrats bro. Whats your international travel history? How many countries?


----------



## shehpar

registerme said:


> Contrats bro. Whats your international travel history? How many countries?


Dear Aayan,

Seems your timelines is near to mine as well. so I should expect grant next month INSHALLAH ?


----------



## _shel

djmalik said:


> how does airport tax effect transit passengers? I mean the stay will be merely for less than a day, how can that impact your pocket so much?


 You pay an airport tax as part of your ticket price to land. Does not matter if you are entering the country or in transit.


----------



## hajan

usman.shahid said:


> planning to move Melbourne


congratulations again.... all the very best


----------



## olways

usman.shahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Alhamdullilah I have got my 189 visa grant today. Cheers! Hope everyone who is waiting get speedy grants.
> 
> Now I want to withdraw my second application for 190 visa. Someone please let me know the procedure to do that...I have emailed the written request in word document and scanned it after signing to my CO. Is this enough or I need to fill some form for official request to withdraw the 190 visa application? Please advise.


Super! So happy for you Usman. Wish you all the best bro!


----------



## shehpar

Aayan said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> Today we got our grant ... thanks to Allah Subhan talaa & this forum .
> 
> 
> My Timelines are below .
> Visa - 189
> Visa apply : 22 May 2013
> CO Assign : 9 Aug 2013 .(form 80 & 1221 ask to Submit).
> 20 May 2014 Med & Pcc mail recived
> 28 May Medical done from DLC ( at DFC ) .
> Medical result submitted by DLC 2 June 2014
> PCC Dubai & PAK (KHI) Submitted at 7 June
> Grant issued 16 June 2014.


Dear Aayan,

Seems your timelines is near to mine as well. so I should expect grant next month INSHALLAH ?


----------



## ScorpKing

IOM islamabad valid contact number anyone?


----------



## blacknight_81

ScorpKing said:


> IOM islamabad valid contact number anyone?


+92 51 111 466 472
+92 306 292 2575
+92 307 537 1776


Don't they work?


----------



## Shixmo

Hello All

Anyone experienced being changed from one team to another. Our application was originally with Adelaide team 7 when we lodged our application, then moved to Adelaide team 23 and now back to Adelaide team 7.

Also we have been asked not to redo our medicals yet but requested for renewed PCC.
Is this an indicator of anything?


----------



## zahoorahmed

I remained little busy these days so was pretty inactive on the forum.

Regarding Dubai Meet-up program, just wanted to share that we had wonderful meeting on last weekend and following members participated in that:

1. TheExpatriate
2. malisajj
3. fmasaud84
4. kashifhameed45
5. zahoorahmed (myself)

I'll inshAllah arrange such programs in future as well and welcome all others to join to make it more enjoyable and beneficial.

Cheers,


----------



## zahoorahmed

usman.shahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Alhamdullilah I have got my 189 visa grant today. Cheers! Hope everyone who is waiting get speedy grants.
> 
> Now I want to withdraw my second application for 190 visa. Someone please let me know the procedure to do that...I have emailed the written request in word document and scanned it after signing to my CO. Is this enough or I need to fill some form for official request to withdraw the 190 visa application? Please advise.


Many congrats Usman!

Wish you a very happy new life ahead.


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> I remained little busy these days so was pretty inactive on the forum.
> 
> Regarding Dubai Meet-up program, just wanted to share that we had wonderful meeting on last weekend and following members participated in that:
> 
> 1. TheExpatriate
> 2. malisajj
> 3. fmasaud84
> 4. kashifhameed45
> 5. zahoorahmed (myself)
> 
> I'll inshAllah arrange such programs in future as well and welcome all others to join to make it more enjoyable and beneficial.
> 
> Cheers,


It was a pleasure meeting all of you guys ........ Zahoor, Ali, Faisal, Kashif .....


----------



## msohaibkhan

ScorpKing said:


> IOM islamabad valid contact number anyone?


+92 306 292 2575 is responding, I talked on this number yesterday

Further, appointments can also be booked by emailing at [email protected] 
I got their reply in 4 hours. While writing email, do mention the following:

Name(s) of primary and secondary applicants
Passport numbers of all applicants
HAP IDs of all applicants
Date of births of all
Visa subclass
TRN (though not mandatory but it is recommended)
2 valid contact numbers


----------



## fmasaud84

TheExpatriate said:


> It was a pleasure meeting all of you guys ........ Zahoor, Ali, Faisal, Kashif .....


Same here

It was fun and i like that place as well


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> Same here
> 
> It was fun and i like that place as well


whoever gets the grant invites the group that came on the first meetup to dinner at that place


----------



## fmasaud84

Waqar Hemani said:


> i m getting a feeling that somehow this week is slower than last week in terms of grants and medical call


It is slow at all if you have applied between nov and dec 2012


----------



## raufafridi2003

Is there any possibility that DIBP cab do the security check foe 190 applicants??

Why I am worried because I have applied for 190 september last year. And they are sending the same email again and again and not getting that lucky email stating my grant.
Anyone who suffered like me and what was known reasons? 

Cheers


----------



## olways

raufafridi2003 said:


> Is there any possibility that DIBP cab do the security check foe 190 applicants??
> 
> Why I am worried because I have applied for 190 september last year. And they are sending the same email again and again and not getting that lucky email stating my grant.
> Anyone who suffered like me and what was known reasons?
> 
> Cheers


I am waiting since July. I also applied for 190 and getting the same response as you did. IMHO, security checks are done by external agencies and thus, DIBP can't help us with timing.


----------



## raufafridi2003

olways said:


> I am waiting since July. I also applied for 190 and getting the same response as you did. IMHO, security checks are done by external agencies and thus, DIBP can't help us with timing.


Have you been told by the case officer that your case is pending due to security checks??


----------



## TheExpatriate

raufafridi2003 said:


> Is there any possibility that DIBP cab do the security check foe 190 applicants??
> 
> Why I am worried because I have applied for 190 september last year. And they are sending the same email again and again and not getting that lucky email stating my grant.
> Anyone who suffered like me and what was known reasons?
> 
> Cheers


I don't know who came up with the idea that 190 = no check !


----------



## raufafridi2003

TheExpatriate said:


> I don't know who came up with the idea that 190 = no check !


In all my emails my CO has never told me that my application is under security checks. And its almost 9 months since I have lodged my application. 
What do you think I can axpect the probable cause of delay to my application??


----------



## zahoorahmed

** For the sake of knowledge enrichment and to be clear-headed **

IMHO, few factors those generally affect the speed of your visa-processing:
===========================================================================
(IN A NUTSHELL)

Note: We must consider the below points before anticipating the time we may likely receive the grant.



MEDIUM-to-MAJOR factors:
(i.e. months-to-years)


(1) Visa type/category: 175 / 189 / 190... (e.g. 190 is faster than 189)

(2) Visa Priority Group: 3/4/5... (e.g. 4 is faster than 5) [sometimes we overlook this factor when we are comparing our case with others of the same visa type/category]

(3) SS (State Sponsorship): Yes / No (In general, having state sponsorship expedites the processing.)

(4) Employer Sponsorship: Yes / No (If you have employer sponsorship, it will greatly expedites your processing.)

(5) Your / your spouse's nationality: High-risk / Low-risk country (The high-risk country's security checks may take significantly longer)

(6) Timing of your application: The timing of your application may also have significant affect on your application because any DIBP law may change in your favor or against. As far as I know, generally DIBP changes the policies July, each year.


MINOR-to-MEDIUM factors:
(i.e. days-to-months)


(1) PCC-n-Medical's FL (frontloading): If you FL (frontload) your PCC-n-Medical on 'right time' and other requirements are met before their expiry; it will help you in minimizing the delay. However, at maximum, this action can make your application processing faster by few months.

(2) Travel history: More travel history (esp. in high-risk countries) means more security checks

(3) Number of PCCs required: More PCCs means more processing required.

(4) Application's medium of submission: Paper-based / Online (i.e. online is faster than paper-based)

(5) Team-n-city: Which city and/or team is handling your visa processing may also have affect on your visa processing.

(6) CO (Case Officer): Few case-officers are faster compared to others - human factor.

(7) Medical referred: Yes / No (If medical is referred, it will create delay in your processing)

(8) Your response: If you are responding to your CO's request(S) faster, it will naturally expedite the processing

(9) Follow-up: I have noted that sometimes reasonable follow-up is required just to remind your CO about sometime pending on his/her side. However, the follow-up must be always reasonable.



PS: You all are requested to shed light on the above; to make the list more realistic by adding/amending the points... Thanks!


----------



## TheExpatriate

raufafridi2003 said:


> In all my emails my CO has never told me that my application is under security checks. And its almost 9 months since I have lodged my application.
> What do you think I can axpect the probable cause of delay to my application??


Did you ask what is the cause of delay and get a straight answer?


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> ** For the sake of knowledge enrichment and to be clear-headed **
> 
> IMHO, few factors those generally affect the speed of your visa-processing:
> ===========================================================================
> (IN A NUTSHELL)
> 
> Note: We must consider the below points before anticipating the time we may likely receive the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> MEDIUM-to-MAJOR factors:
> (i.e. months-to-years)
> 
> 
> (1) Visa type/category: 175 / 189 / 190... (e.g. 190 is faster than 189)
> 
> (2) Visa Priority Group: 3/4/5... (e.g. 4 is faster than 5) [sometimes we overlook this factor when we are comparing our case with others of the same visa type/category]
> 
> (3) SS (State Sponsorship): Yes / No (In general, having state sponsorship expedites the processing.)
> 
> (4) Employer Sponsorship: Yes / No (If you have employer sponsorship, it will greatly expedites your processing.)
> 
> (5) Your / your spouse's nationality: High-risk / Low-risk country (The high-risk country's security checks may take significantly longer)
> 
> (6) Timing of your application: The timing of your application may also have significant affect on your application because any DIBP law may change in your favor or against. As far as I know, generally DIBP changes the policies July, each year.
> 
> 
> MINOR-to-MEDIUM factors:
> (i.e. days-to-months)
> 
> 
> (1) PCC-n-Medical's FL (frontloading): If you FL (frontload) your PCC-n-Medical on 'right time' and other requirements are met before their expiry; it will help you in minimizing the delay. However, at maximum, this action can make your application processing faster by few months.
> 
> (2) Travel history: More travel history (esp. in high-risk countries) means more security checks
> 
> (3) Number of PCCs required: More PCCs means more processing required.
> 
> (4) Application's medium of submission: Paper-based / Online (i.e. online is faster than paper-based)
> 
> (5) Team-n-city: Which city and/or team is handling your visa processing may also have affect on your visa processing.
> 
> (6) CO (Case Officer): Few case-officers are faster compared to others - human factor.
> 
> (7) Medical referred: Yes / No (If medical is referred, it will create delay in your processing)
> 
> (8) Your response: If you are responding to your CO's request(S) faster, it will naturally expedite the processing
> 
> (9) Follow-up: I have noted that sometimes reasonable follow-up is required just to remind your CO about sometime pending on his/her side. However, the follow-up must be always reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: You all are requested to shed light on the above; to make the list more realistic by adding/amending the points... Thanks!




two questions :

timing of the application : so is it better to apply earlier than July or later?

follow up : what is the reasonable amount of follow up ? monthly? every 2 months ? etc.?


----------



## usman.shahid

zahoorahmed said:


> Many congrats Usman!
> 
> Wish you a very happy new life ahead.


thanks zahoor


----------



## malisajj

TheExpatriate said:


> whoever gets the grant invites the group that came on the first meetup to dinner at that place


I second that 
And yes it was great meeting you guys. Should continue such gatherings (hopefully larger) in future


----------



## raufafridi2003

TheExpatriate said:


> Did you ask what is the cause of delay and get a straight answer?


Yes so many times. I am getting the same email again and again. In fact last time my case officer's supervisor sent me an email stating different points which could dwlay the process
1. Prioirties and direction for different sub classes
2. Minister allocation of seats to a specific sub class


----------



## FAIS

Hi guys,

Don't know if this is the right place to post this question.

I have a job interview tomorrow. The Big4 accounting firm that will be interveiwing me is located in NZ and the location of posting is Wellington.

I haven't applied for the job but I think they got my CV from the central database of that firm's career website. But I am ok with that as New Zealand is also a good place to live or at least to start the career in that region.

Now I need your input on the following:

1 - What should be the expected salary for a person with 9 - 10 years of Internal/ Information Systems audit experience? I searched job sites but I couldn't get any salary survey for Wellington.

2 - Do you guys have any idea about the cost of living in Wellington? Any pros/ cons of moving there?

3 - (This is a silly one) What's the reason that I applied for an Australian migrant visa and now I am wanting to join a company in NZ. What's motivating me to migrate to NZ? Any ideas how to respond to this question? The lady has already indicated the discussion points to me. 

Although, NZ and Australia both are fine with me, but I thought alot but couldn't think of a justification on the third question.

For those who don't know, NZ grants a resident visa on arrival to the holders of Australian PR visa. This visa also leads to NZ citizenship subject to certain physical presence requirements. I think I am getting interview call due to this reason.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## zahoorahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> two questions :
> 
> timing of the application : so is it better to apply earlier than July or later?
> 
> follow up : what is the reasonable amount of follow up ? monthly? every 2 months ? etc.?


* My comments to your two questions *

(a) Timing of the application: If you see that you're able make required points and things are good for you 'now'. You should better expedite your working and try to do it ASAP, before July. You never know things may go against you. You should not take risk of waiting for July’s amendment in the anticipation of some law changing in your favor.

(b) Follow-up : It totally depends. For example, my CO didn't provide me HAP ID on time and gave me 28 days deadline to submit the medical so in that case I followed her up every 3-4 days, until I received it. In few cases, may be even doing monthly follow-up would be too much, for example, if you keep asking the same question 'What is status of my application’; ignoring your CO's previous replies and comments.


----------



## TheExpatriate

FAIS said:


> For those who don't know, NZ grants a resident visa on arrival to the holders of Australian PR visa. This visa also leads to NZ citizenship subject to certain physical presence requirements. I think I am getting interview call due to this reason.
> 
> Any ideas guys?


it does NOT lead to citizenship. The special visa you get upon arrival to NZ as an Australian PR actually lapses the moment you leave NZ. You will need to apply for NZ PR in order to continue to the path to citizenship


----------



## ahmed84

I kind of agree with the lady that your decision is unusual. You might have your own reasons but generally people believe Australia has better job market and economy that NZ. That's why more NZ people go to work in Australia than the reverse. Also Australian citizenship is more respected around the world. 

If I were you, I think I won't take the job and this job interview shows that your qualifications are desirable and interesting so I think you won't find a problem finding a better job in Australia. 





FAIS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Don't know if this is the right place to post this question.
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow. The Big4 accounting firm that will be interveiwing me is located in NZ and the location of posting is Wellington.
> 
> I haven't applied for the job but I think they got my CV from the central database of that firm's career website. But I am ok with that as New Zealand is also a good place to live or at least to start the career in that region.
> 
> Now I need your input on the following:
> 
> 1 - What should be the expected salary for a person with 9 - 10 years of Internal/ Information Systems audit experience? I searched job sites but I couldn't get any salary survey for Wellington.
> 
> 2 - Do you guys have any idea about the cost of living in Wellington? Any pros/ cons of moving there?
> 
> 3 - (This is a silly one) What's the reason that I applied for an Australian migrant visa and now I am wanting to join a company in NZ. What's motivating me to migrate to NZ? Any ideas how to respond to this question? The lady has already indicated the discussion points to me.
> 
> Although, NZ and Australia both are fine with me, but I thought alot but couldn't think of a justification on the third question.
> 
> For those who don't know, NZ grants a resident visa on arrival to the holders of Australian PR visa. This visa also leads to NZ citizenship subject to certain physical presence requirements. I think I am getting interview call due to this reason.
> 
> Any ideas guys?


----------



## adila

TheExpatriate said:


> two questions :
> 
> timing of the application : so is it better to apply earlier than July or later?
> 
> follow up : what is the reasonable amount of follow up ? monthly? every 2 months ? etc.?


What do u think? Yhe flow of . Pcc and grants will slow down in July due to new rules and stuff?


----------



## TheExpatriate

adila said:


> What do u think? Yhe flow of . Pcc and grants will slow down in July due to new rules and stuff?


so if I sent my final PCC a week ago and I do not get it before end of June, I am gonna be delayed for a long time  ?


----------



## zahoorahmed

adila said:


> What do u think? Yhe flow of . Pcc and grants will slow down in July due to new rules and stuff?


In general, the July rules-n-polices effects the entire visa processing; now it depends on the rules itself whether they are positive or negative, for your case.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

Just for the Info
i have received my grant this 13 with a little windows of IED i.e july15...and flying next month upto 10....


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> In general, the July rules-n-polices effects the entire visa processing; now it depends on the rules itself whether they are positive or negative, for your case.


even those who lodged already in - say - March like me?


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> even those who lodged already in - say - March like me?


What changes are those and how it effects existing applications? please see my timelines and advise.. Will I be affected as well?


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> Hi guys, Don't know if this is the right place to post this question. I have a job interview tomorrow. The Big4 accounting firm that will be interveiwing me is located in NZ and the location of posting is Wellington. I haven't applied for the job but I think they got my CV from the central database of that firm's career website. But I am ok with that as New Zealand is also a good place to live or at least to start the career in that region. Now I need your input on the following: 1 - What should be the expected salary for a person with 9 - 10 years of Internal/ Information Systems audit experience? I searched job sites but I couldn't get any salary survey for Wellington. 2 - Do you guys have any idea about the cost of living in Wellington? Any pros/ cons of moving there? 3 - (This is a silly one) What's the reason that I applied for an Australian migrant visa and now I am wanting to join a company in NZ. What's motivating me to migrate to NZ? Any ideas how to respond to this question? The lady has already indicated the discussion points to me. Although, NZ and Australia both are fine with me, but I thought alot but couldn't think of a justification on the third question. For those who don't know, NZ grants a resident visa on arrival to the holders of Australian PR visa. This visa also leads to NZ citizenship subject to certain physical presence requirements. I think I am getting interview call due to this reason. Any ideas guys?



With 189 visa, can i live in NZ as well?


----------



## _shel

opfian said:


> With 189 visa, can i live in NZ as well?


 You can with any Australian PR visa BUT it is a residents visa you get on arrival NOT PR. 

You can apply for PR in NZ if certain requirements are met but until you get NZ PR your residence in NZ is based on your Australian PR. Once your Australian PR expires so does your NZ residence if you dont yet have NZ PR.. 

As you may know to be eligible for a return residence visa or citizenship in Australia you need to actually live in Australia. So if you have spent the whole time in NZ or anywhere else you would not be eligible for either so would need to apply all over again if you wanted to go live there.


----------



## usman.shahid

FAIS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Don't know if this is the right place to post this question.
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow. The Big4 accounting firm that will be interveiwing me is located in NZ and the location of posting is Wellington.
> 
> I haven't applied for the job but I think they got my CV from the central database of that firm's career website. But I am ok with that as New Zealand is also a good place to live or at least to start the career in that region.
> 
> Now I need your input on the following:
> 
> 1 - What should be the expected salary for a person with 9 - 10 years of Internal/ Information Systems audit experience? I searched job sites but I couldn't get any salary survey for Wellington.
> 
> 2 - Do you guys have any idea about the cost of living in Wellington? Any pros/ cons of moving there?
> 
> 3 - (This is a silly one) What's the reason that I applied for an Australian migrant visa and now I am wanting to join a company in NZ. What's motivating me to migrate to NZ? Any ideas how to respond to this question? The lady has already indicated the discussion points to me.
> 
> Although, NZ and Australia both are fine with me, but I thought alot but couldn't think of a justification on the third question.
> 
> For those who don't know, NZ grants a resident visa on arrival to the holders of Australian PR visa. This visa also leads to NZ citizenship subject to certain physical presence requirements. I think I am getting interview call due to this reason.
> 
> Any ideas guys?


are you in Australia right now? Have you flown to Aus?


----------



## fhassan

opfian said:


> With 189 visa, can i live in NZ as well?


Hi Opifan , If you visit New Zealand immigration website it clearly states under ' people who do not need a visa' section that an individual does not need separate work/living visa for NZ if he/she has Australian PR ( 189 is skilled independent PR) 

You will find it clearly written under 'requirements' for 'working towards residence in New Zealand ' in work section. I hope it helps because I cannot post exact link on forum


----------



## fhassan

FAIS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Don't know if this is the right place to post this question.
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow. The Big4 accounting firm that will be interveiwing me is located in NZ and the location of posting is Wellington.
> 
> I haven't applied for the job but I think they got my CV from the central database of that firm's career website. But I am ok with that as New Zealand is also a good place to live or at least to start the career in that region.
> 
> Now I need your input on the following:
> 
> 1 - What should be the expected salary for a person with 9 - 10 years of Internal/ Information Systems audit experience? I searched job sites but I couldn't get any salary survey for Wellington.
> 
> 2 - Do you guys have any idea about the cost of living in Wellington? Any pros/ cons of moving there?
> 
> 3 - (This is a silly one) What's the reason that I applied for an Australian migrant visa and now I am wanting to join a company in NZ. What's motivating me to migrate to NZ? Any ideas how to respond to this question? The lady has already indicated the discussion points to me.
> 
> Although, NZ and Australia both are fine with me, but I thought alot but couldn't think of a justification on the third question.
> 
> For those who don't know, NZ grants a resident visa on arrival to the holders of Australian PR visa. This visa also leads to NZ citizenship subject to certain physical presence requirements. I think I am getting interview call due to this reason.
> 
> Any ideas guys?


Hi Fais

Congratulation on interview opportunity. I am an engineer however I shall try to answer your questions on basis of my knowledge AU/NZ markets as I have worked in AU construction industry for a while 

1- Minimum salary expectation for a person of your experience is usually between 100,000 and 120,000 AUD/NZD per annum. I have seen this trend in Australian construction industry and I am talking about senior project engineers to project managers. You can also use seek and indeed to find exact packages being offered to people of your experience and job description 

2- I won't be able to answer second question as I have not lived in NZ. However , AU is an expensive country to live in as compared to NZ. If you are single person and have moderate expenses, you will not require more than 1500 dollars a month for rent, food and bills in Australia

3- In my opinion, New Zealand economy is on a rise as a result of economic reforms they made couple of years back. Australian market is conservative while New Zealand is more progressive. You would want to work in an economy like that where you have more opportunities to grow as professional. 

I hope that helps. All the best for your future


----------



## TheExpatriate

fhassan said:


> Hi Opifan , If you visit New Zealand immigration website it clearly states under ' people who do not need a visa' section that an individual does not need separate work/living visa for NZ if he/she has Australian PR ( 189 is skilled independent PR)
> 
> You will find it clearly written under 'requirements' for 'working towards residence in New Zealand ' in work section. I hope it helps because I cannot post exact link on forum


yes but this visa (PR upon arrival in NZ for Australian PRs/Citizens) lapses the moment you leave NZ, and if you live in NZ it doesn't count as residence in Australia so if you stay long enough in NZ and do not get NZ PROPER PR, you risk losing both


----------



## mshokat

*Med and PCC Call*

Hello Dear Pakistani Bros,
I am a quite reader of this forum. I have received Medical and PCC for 189 Visa today. I am based in the US and have traveled several countries in the past, due to this travel history it took longer for security clearance as expected. Good luck to all my Pakistani brothers and sisters who have waited so long, please hold steady and IA all will get good news soon as 189 applications seems moving at some pace now. 

Visa: 189
ANSZO Code: 261112
Applied: Oct 24/2012
Form 80: several times during the process
Med & PCC: June 16/2014.


----------



## FAIS

ahmed84 said:


> I kind of agree with the lady that your decision is unusual. You might have your own reasons but generally people believe Australia has better job market and economy that NZ. That's why more NZ people go to work in Australia than the reverse. Also Australian citizenship is more respected around the world.
> 
> If I were you, I think I won't take the job and this job interview shows that your qualifications are desirable and interesting so I think you won't find a problem finding a better job in Australia.


Thanks man. I also don't think that I should take this job unless the offer is ridiculously lucrative. It's in very initial stages and I think that it will be a good exercise for me atleast. 

By the way, I didn't apply for that job. It's an unusual question from the lady that why someone wants to come to NZ even if he didn't apply initially.


----------



## FAIS

fhassan said:


> Hi Fais
> 
> Congratulation on interview opportunity. I am an engineer however I shall try to answer your questions on basis of my knowledge AU/NZ markets as I have worked in AU construction industry for a while
> 
> 1- Minimum salary expectation for a person of your experience is usually between 100,000 and 120,000 AUD/NZD per annum. I have seen this trend in Australian construction industry and I am talking about senior project engineers to project managers. You can also use seek and indeed to find exact packages being offered to people of your experience and job description
> 
> 2- I won't be able to answer second question as I have not lived in NZ. However , AU is an expensive country to live in as compared to NZ. If you are single person and have moderate expenses, you will not require more than 1500 dollars a month for rent, food and bills in Australia
> 
> 3- In my opinion, New Zealand economy is on a rise as a result of economic reforms they made couple of years back. Australian market is conservative while New Zealand is more progressive. You would want to work in an economy like that where you have more opportunities to grow as professional.
> 
> I hope that helps. All the best for your future



Thanks. 


I have found somewhere that payscales are better in Auckland. Don't know about Wellington though. It's mentioned in a salary survey on one of the job websites that internal auditors with 9+ years of experience get 100,000 - 200,000 NZ$ in Auckland. 

I liked your third point. Noted with thanks.


----------



## FAIS

usman.shahid said:


> are you in Australia right now? Have you flown to Aus?


No, not yet. I am visiting Australia this August with my family but its a very short trip.


----------



## FAIS

TheExpatriate said:


> it does NOT lead to citizenship.


I don't agree with this part. 


Two of the six general requirements for the grant of Citizenship are:

- The person should have New Zealand residence.
- The person was physically present in New Zealand, and have had his/ her New Zealand residence for the last five years before applying for citizenship.

*New Zealand Residence:*

‘New Zealand residence’ means you have a residence permit, a residence visa, or a permanent residence visa issued by Immigration New Zealand *OR* you are an Australian citizen or permanent resident.

Your NZ residence visa expires the moment you leave NZ. However this doesn't mean that your NZ residence also expires *IF* you have Australian PR.

Here is the link:

General Requirements for a Grant of New Zealand Citizenship - dia.govt.nz


----------



## ziakhalid

FAIS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Don't know if this is the right place to post this question.
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow. The Big4 accounting firm that will be interveiwing me is located in NZ and the location of posting is Wellington.
> 
> I haven't applied for the job but I think they got my CV from the central database of that firm's career website. But I am ok with that as New Zealand is also a good place to live or at least to start the career in that region.
> 
> Now I need your input on the following:
> 
> 1 - What should be the expected salary for a person with 9 - 10 years of Internal/ Information Systems audit experience? I searched job sites but I couldn't get any salary survey for Wellington.
> 
> 2 - Do you guys have any idea about the cost of living in Wellington? Any pros/ cons of moving there?
> 
> 3 - (This is a silly one) What's the reason that I applied for an Australian migrant visa and now I am wanting to join a company in NZ. What's motivating me to migrate to NZ? Any ideas how to respond to this question? The lady has already indicated the discussion points to me.
> 
> Although, NZ and Australia both are fine with me, but I thought alot but couldn't think of a justification on the third question.
> 
> For those who don't know, NZ grants a resident visa on arrival to the holders of Australian PR visa. This visa also leads to NZ citizenship subject to certain physical presence requirements. I think I am getting interview call due to this reason.
> 
> Any ideas guys?


I would suggest go for NZ, as it is good family place to live and less expensive. Llater it would be easy for you to find job in Australia. Australian market is not good at the moment and it will give you more competitive position to find better job in Australia.


----------



## hajan

Haseeb.hasan said:


> Just for the Info
> i have received my grant this 13 with a little windows of IED i.e july15...and flying next month upto 10....


Congratulation.... and I really cant understand nowadays policy of immi to allow very little time for people to prepare themselves for IE


----------



## FAIS

ziakhalid said:


> I would suggest go for NZ, as it is good family place to live and less expensive.


This will be the only reason if I ever consider this job. Don't know how much my NZ experience is worth to me in Australia. But if I get a good offer with prospects of growth, I might consider settling in NZ permanently.

You are right, people in Australia (specially accountants and auditors) are struggling to find good jobs at the moment.


----------



## bukhari

Hello Everyone,
Does anyone know what is up with Qantas Offices in Lahore and Karachi. I have been trying to call them but no one picks up the phone since last two days.
Has something gone wrong which I don't know about. The addresses of the offices are very obscure as well..


----------



## leon1

Hi friends

I have applied for 189 (code 263312) in oct 2012, co was assigned in nov 2012. Already sent several status update queries to CO but every time got response that its under routine check. 
Last week for the first time , team 13 contacted me to peovide some clarification like educational history since primary, gaps, employment history, 
Acronyms definition from paragraphs of my cv. They never asked me for resubmission of form 80.

NOW I am bit confused and disappointed that after this long time they are still gathering this basic info and in doubt that if they really started security checks for me.


----------



## FnF

Guys since I've provided my med PCC to co upon their request and now I'm expecting my grant in 2 months time kindly give opinion on job search strategy in Ausi. 
How should I go about now without visa in hand or physically present in Ausi. 
How should I take help of Internet for job search?
One of my friend living in Ausi told the employers prefer face to face interviews as they won't be able to get references for a new comer in Ausi from outside.
Please shed light on job search tips for a new comer in Ausi.


----------



## blacknight_81

bukhari said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Does anyone know what is up with Qantas Offices in Lahore and Karachi. I have been trying to call them but no one picks up the phone since last two days.
> Has something gone wrong which I don't know about. The addresses of the offices are very obscure as well..


Hi Bukhari, 

I believe Qantas does not fly directly to Karachi. The usual route was Karachi to Bangkok via Cathay Pacific, and Qantas onwards.

After the recent Karachi airport attacks, Cathay Pacific has decided to suspend their flights from June onwards. Check this:
Cathay Pacific to suspend all Pakistan flights after Karachi airport attack | South China Morning Post

This might explain why you cannot get through so called 'Qantas' office. 

P.S I like your timeline!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

The wait is getting ridiculously hard. No call even today for medical


----------



## fadiexpart

FnF said:


> Guys since I've provided my med PCC to co upon their request and now I'm expecting my grant in 2 months time kindly give opinion on job search strategy in Ausi.
> How should I go about now without visa in hand or physically present in Ausi.
> How should I take help of Internet for job search?
> One of my friend living in Ausi told the employers prefer face to face interviews as they won't be able to get references for a new comer in Ausi from outside.
> Please shed light on job search tips for a new comer in Ausi.


bro, i was requested medical in dec 2012 and from that date i am still waiting for anything as a next step ..........

wish you all the best hope Allah give you what you want and that way you want amen


----------



## adila

Waqar Hemani said:


> The wait is getting ridiculously hard. No call even today for medical


Agreee...its getting slower day by day....:frusty:


----------



## bukhari

Yeah, Qantas was taking Cathy/PIA/Emirates to fly o Bangkok. Also my agent just confirmed that Emirates has also put a halt on flights from Karachi. Only option is Thai and even for that they are not sure. Its a S*** situation and guessing it is going to be worse as time passes. I better book the ticket from Lahore and get the hell out of here asap.

Thanks for liking the Timeline b.t.w.. I like to giving everything a little persona touch.. 



blacknight_81 said:


> Hi Bukhari,
> 
> I believe Qantas does not fly directly to Karachi. The usual route was Karachi to Bangkok via Cathay Pacific, and Qantas onwards.
> 
> After the recent Karachi airport attacks, Cathay Pacific has decided to suspend their flights from June onwards. Check this:
> Cathay Pacific to suspend all Pakistan flights after Karachi airport attack | South China Morning Post
> 
> This might explain why you cannot get through so called 'Qantas' office.
> 
> P.S I like your timeline!


----------



## FnF

Hello fadiexpat


Your timelines??


----------



## fadiexpart

FnF said:


> Hello fadiexpat
> 
> 
> Your timelines??



it is in my signature please go through it ....


----------



## imranhassan852

Haseeb.hasan said:


> Just for the Info
> i have received my grant this 13 with a little windows of IED i.e july15...and flying next month upto 10....


Dear Haseeb,

A few questions I would like to get the answers for:

I received Medical & PCC request from CO (Team 8) yesterday. 
1- Do I need to obtain PCC from all locations of my stay in PAK? I stayed at 3 different location in past 10 years.
2- Did you "pay" some amount to our legendary police for obtaining PCC or it was a normal procedure? how much time did it take to issue the PCC?
3- I didnt upload my PCC upfront so how much time CO normally takes for GRANT after submitting PCC & MED?


----------



## imranhassan852

Gents,

A few questions for advice to all of you:

I received Medical & PCC request from CO (Team 8) yesterday. 
1- Do I need to obtain PCC from all locations of my stay in PAK? I stayed at 3 different location in past 10 years.
2- Did any one of you "pay" some amount to our legendary police for obtaining PCC or it was a normal procedure? how much time did it take to issue the PCC?
3- I didnt upload my PCC upfront so how much time CO normally takes for GRANT after submitting PCC & MED? 

Please note that my current location is Saudia.


----------



## blacknight_81

imranhassan852 said:


> Gents,
> 
> A few questions for advice to all of you:
> 
> I received Medical & PCC request from CO (Team 8) yesterday.
> 1- Do I need to obtain PCC from all locations of my stay in PAK? I stayed at 3 different location in past 10 years.
> 2- Did any one of you "pay" some amount to our legendary police for obtaining PCC or it was a normal procedure? how much time did it take to issue the PCC?
> 3- I didnt upload my PCC upfront so how much time CO normally takes for GRANT after submitting PCC & MED?
> 
> Please note that my current location is Saudia.


1. Yes, for all the addresses you have stayed for 12 or more months in last 10 years. 

2. In Lahore, it usually takes couple of weeks only. Paying 'some' amount to the person who comes from Police station to verify your address is not unheard of. 

3. It depends on your timeline. If 12 months have passed, you may get your Grant in few days time after uploading PCC and MED.


----------



## FnF

It's been close to 19 months since CO assigned


Guys since I've provided my med PCC to co upon their request and now I'm expecting my grant in 2 months time kindly give opinion on job search strategy in Ausi. 
How should I go about now without visa in hand or physically present in Ausi. 
How should I take help of Internet for job search?
One of my friend living in Ausi told the employers prefer face to face interviews as they won't be able to get references for a new comer in Ausi from outside.
Please shed light on job search tips for a new comer in Ausi.


----------



## shah-sawar

MusaBilal said:


> How long is it taking for grants with 190?
> 
> I have heard they are processed fairly quickly compared to 189s?
> 
> is that true?


Yes, thats absolutely true. For Pakistanis, 190 is taking around 6 to 8 months max.


----------



## shah-sawar

FAIS said:


> Guys,
> 
> Those who have received grant should remain in touch through this forum at least for some time so that they can help other members with their applications. We have been blessed and one way to thank Allah is to keep in touch and help others as well.
> 
> I know many of us who have been granted visas are still regular commentators on this forum. This is just a reminder to those who have left.
> 
> Best regards,
> FAIS


Hi FAIS, mate u r one lucky fellow. U got a 189 visa grant in an year. Well that is simply amazing coz I have been attached with this forum for the last few months and I know very well that for Pakisanis it is taking around 2 years (more or less). U should be thankful to Allah for this reward. Also when and where are u planning to go to Australia?


----------



## Rabee

Submitted everything including Syrian PCC since 15/6/2014 and yet no news  oh dear i wish they know how much we count on this visa grant!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Rabee said:


> Submitted everything including Syrian PCC since 15/6/2014 and yet no news  oh dear i wish they know how much we count on this visa grant!


Non-Citizen Non-Residents do not need a PCC from Syria (waived by the DIBP)


----------



## Rabee

My wife is Non-Resident Syrian. we were lucky her father obtained PCC for her in 2 days! - already uploaded online now since 15/6



TheExpatriate said:


> Non-Citizen Non-Residents do not need a PCC from Syria (waived by the DIBP)


----------



## TheExpatriate

Rabee said:


> My wife is Non-Resident Syrian. we were lucky her father obtained PCC for her in 2 days!


Before I knew it wasn't required I tried to go to the Syrian Consulate in Dubai ....... needless to say ...... THANKS GOD I DID NOT HAVE TO DEAL WITH THESE PEOPLE. (I mean consulate people, not Syrians)


----------



## shehpar

bukhari said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Does anyone know what is up with Qantas Offices in Lahore and Karachi. I have been trying to call them but no one picks up the phone since last two days.
> Has something gone wrong which I don't know about. The addresses of the offices are very obscure as well..


Please contact with Emirates as Qanatas has now agreement with Emirates to merge their flights. like from lhr to dubai - emirates and then from dubai to aus - Quantas.


----------



## shehpar

hajan said:


> Congratulation.... and I really cant understand nowadays policy of immi to allow very little time for people to prepare themselves for IE


Hi,

It totally depends on medical / PCC expiry which ever comes first. If you CO ask for new PCC / meds just before grant then assume IED by 1 yr from that time.


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Hi,
> 
> It totally depends on medical / PCC expiry which ever comes first. If you CO ask for new PCC / meds just before grant then assume IED by 1 yr from that time.


this is why I see that frontloading medicals and PCCs is a big mistake


----------



## blacknight_81

*Grant*

Hi guys, 

By the grace of Allah Almighty (SWT), I have received my grant letter today. 
*
Visa Grant Date:* 18 June 2014

*Must Make First Entry to Australia Before:* 19 May 2015

*Visa: *Independent (subclass 175)

Keep up the good work and thank you all who have contributed to this very helpful thread so far. 


You can check my timeline below, in case of any questions, please do ask!


----------



## Avatar82

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of Allah Almighty (SWT), I have received my grant letter today.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 18 June 2014
> 
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before: 19 May 2015
> 
> Keep up the good work and thank you all who have contributed to this very helpful thread so far.
> 
> You can check my timeline below, in case of any questions, please do ask!


Congrats Bro...pls share ur complete timeline


----------



## mirza_755

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of Allah Almighty (SWT), I have received my grant letter today.
> 
> *Visa Grant Date:* 18 June 2014
> 
> *Must Make First Entry to Australia Before:* 19 May 2015
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work and thank you all who have contributed to this very helpful thread so far.
> 
> 
> You can check my timeline below, in case of any questions, please do ask!


Congrats


----------



## syeralia

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of Allah Almighty (SWT), I have received my grant letter today.
> 
> *Visa Grant Date:* 18 June 2014
> 
> *Must Make First Entry to Australia Before:* 19 May 2015
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work and thank you all who have contributed to this very helpful thread so far.
> 
> 
> You can check my timeline below, in case of any questions, please do ask!


Congrates dear r u 175 applicant


----------



## blacknight_81

syeralia said:


> Congrates dear r u 175 applicant


Yes.


----------



## zahoorahmed

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of Allah Almighty (SWT), I have received my grant letter today.
> *
> Visa Grant Date:* 18 June 2014
> 
> *Must Make First Entry to Australia Before:* 19 May 2015
> 
> *Visa: *Independent (subclass 175)
> 
> Keep up the good work and thank you all who have contributed to this very helpful thread so far.
> 
> 
> You can check my timeline below, in case of any questions, please do ask!


Many congrats blacknight_81!

Can you please share your detailed timeline, I am also 175. I need to compare my TL with yours.

Thanks!

Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## blacknight_81

zahoorahmed said:


> Many congrats blacknight_81!
> 
> Can you please share your detailed timeline, I am also 175. I need to compare my TL with yours.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Zahoor



Ask me!


----------



## leon1

Hello friends

I have applied for 189 (code 263312) in oct 2012, co was assigned in nov 2012. Already sent several status update queries to CO but every time got response that its under routine check. 
Last week for the first time , team 13 contacted me to peovide some clarification like educational history since primary, gaps, employment history, 
Acronyms definition from paragraphs of my cv. They never asked me for resubmission of form 80.

NOW I am bit confused and disappointed that after this long time they are still gathering this basic info and in doubt that if they really started security checks for me. 
Is anyone else facing same situation. 
Please suggest what to do, any other authority where I can launch my complain. 

Regards

Leon


----------



## Hunny1234

*hunny*



TheExpatriate said:


> this is why I see that frontloading medicals and PCCs is a big mistake


many many congrats

please share your timelines


----------



## zahoorahmed

blacknight_81 said:


> Ask me!


Dear blacknight_81,

I saw your following timeline by clicking the link: http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/.../9/4/4/8/2.jpg

175 Visa Applied: 28th June 2012
Acknowledgement: 11th September 2012
CO: 11th September 2012
Medical: 2nd June 2014
Police: 17th June 2014
Grant: 18th June 2014

Please share the following details, for my understanding and comparison:

(1) You were in which priority group? (3/4/5?) {My case: Priority Group-5}
(2) When you are asked for the Form-80 and/or Form-1221 and/or update CV? {My case: Oct./Sep 2013}
(3) Do you have any idea when your Security Checks were started? I mean CO ever mentioned in the e-mail etc?
(4) When you was requested for the Medical and PCC? {My case: Mar-2014}
(5) What's your field? Software Development / System Administration? {My case: System Administration}

Many thanks!

Zahoor


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunny1234 said:


> many many congrats
> 
> please share your timelines


I did not get my visa yet


----------



## blacknight_81

zahoorahmed said:


> Dear blacknight_81,
> 
> I saw your following timeline by clicking the link: http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/.../9/4/4/8/2.jpg
> 
> 175 Visa Applied: 28th June 2012
> Acknowledgement: 11th September 2012
> CO: 11th September 2012
> Medical: 2nd June 2014
> Police: 17th June 2014
> Grant: 18th June 2014
> 
> Please share the following details, for my understanding and comparison:
> 
> (1) You were in which priority group? (3/4/5?) {My case: Priority Group-5}
> (2) When you are asked for the Form-80 and/or Form-1221 and/or update CV? {My case: Oct./Sep 2013}
> (3) Do you have any idea when your Security Checks were started? I mean CO ever mentioned in the e-mail etc?
> (4) When you was requested for the Medical and PCC? {My case: Mar-2014}
> (5) What's your field? Software Development / System Administration? {My case: System Administration}
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Zahoor


I will try to answer:

*(1) You were in which priority group? 
*
Group-4 (175, SOL Schedule-1)

*(2) When you are asked for the Form-80 and/or Form-1221 and/or update CV? 
*
At the time of CO allocation, September 2012. Never asked for any update after that. I spent around 40 days to clarify all the questions my CO had about my application at that time e.g. job gaps, reference letters, etc.

*(3) Do you have any idea when your Security Checks were started? I mean CO ever mentioned in the e-mail etc?*

Must have mentioned some reference to external checks, but I can't exactly remember when.

*(4) When you was requested for the Medical and PCC?*

May-2014

*(5) What's your field? Software Development / System Administration?*

Telecom Engineer, ANZSCO code: 263311


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> Dear blacknight_81,
> 
> I saw your following timeline by clicking the link: http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/.../9/4/4/8/2.jpg
> 
> 175 Visa Applied: 28th June 2012
> Acknowledgement: 11th September 2012
> CO: 11th September 2012
> Medical: 2nd June 2014
> Police: 17th June 2014
> Grant: 18th June 2014
> 
> Please share the following details, for my understanding and comparison:
> 
> (1) You were in which priority group? (3/4/5?) {My case: Priority Group-5}
> (2) When you are asked for the Form-80 and/or Form-1221 and/or update CV? {My case: Oct./Sep 2013}
> (3) Do you have any idea when your Security Checks were started? I mean CO ever mentioned in the e-mail etc?
> (4) When you was requested for the Medical and PCC? {My case: Mar-2014}
> (5) What's your field? Software Development / System Administration? {My case: System Administration}
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Zahoor



Your visa is around the corner insha Allah Zahoor ......


----------



## FnF

Hello blacknight

How long it took you to grant after submitting uploading PCC and med ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Hello blacknight
> 
> How long it took you to grant after submitting uploading PCC and med ?


If you spend a few minutes reading earlier comments you'd know ....... but apparently, you always take the easy route and ask questions ...... you sometimes ask a question twice after someone has answered it to you.

PLEASE ....... Read the posts before asking !


----------



## zahoorahmed

blacknight_81 said:


> I will try to answer:
> 
> *(1) You were in which priority group?
> *
> Group-4 (175, SOL Schedule-1)
> 
> *(2) When you are asked for the Form-80 and/or Form-1221 and/or update CV?
> *
> At the time of CO allocation, September 2012. Never asked for any update after that. I spent around 40 days to clarify all the questions my CO had about my application at that time e.g. job gaps, reference letters, etc.
> 
> *(3) Do you have any idea when your Security Checks were started? I mean CO ever mentioned in the e-mail etc?*
> 
> Must have mentioned some reference to external checks, but I can't exactly remember when.
> 
> *(4) When you was requested for the Medical and PCC?*
> 
> May-2014
> 
> *(5) What's your field? Software Development / System Administration?*
> 
> Telecom Engineer, ANZSCO code: 263311


Many thanks dear!


----------



## zahoorahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> Your visa is around the corner insha Allah Zahoor ......


Thanks for the soothing words and best wishes dear!

Seeing my timeline, you can easily get the idea of my frustration-level. The delay is now really getting on my nerves...  I applied in Feb-2010


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> Thanks for the soothing words and best wishes dear!
> 
> Seeing my timeline, you can easily get the idea of my frustration-level. The delay is now really getting on my nerves...  I applied in Feb-2010


to be honest, I envy you for your strength. Masha Allah ! I would've collapsed long ago already ......


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> this is why I see that frontloading medicals and PCCs is a big mistake


If you are a risk taker, you can ask your CO to extend your IED. For that CO will ask for fresh PCC and medicals in order to extend upto 1 yr max.


----------



## FnF

Dear expatriate 

My friend I'm asking blacknight 
But I like your response hahahaha 

Actually my agent says it il take 2-3 months after recently submitting PCC med but can see it took only one month after PCC med of blacknight.

Kind of urgent for me


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Dear expatriate
> 
> My friend I'm asking blacknight
> But I like your response hahahaha
> 
> Actually my agent says it il take 2-3 months after recently submitting PCC med but can see it took only one month after PCC med of blacknight.
> 
> Kind of urgent for me


I mean blacknight has already written his detailed timeline.

Anyways, you can call DIBP they will give u detailed status


----------



## opfian

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of Allah Almighty (SWT), I have received my grant letter today.
> *
> Visa Grant Date:* 18 June 2014
> 
> *Must Make First Entry to Australia Before:* 19 May 2015
> 
> *Visa: *Independent (subclass 175)
> 
> Keep up the good work and thank you all who have contributed to this very helpful thread so far.
> 
> 
> You can check my timeline below, in case of any questions, please do ask!




MAbrooooooooooooooooook brother!!!


----------



## FnF

Guys how to check online status of application 

Anyone please share the link


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Guys how to check online status of application
> 
> Anyone please share the link


ImmiAccount


If you have an Immiaccount, login with it

If not, create one and import your application into it


----------



## FnF

My agent must have Immi account Can I create one for me ?

Till few weeks before was using trn passport details to check online status but that link isn't available on dibp site anymore


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> My agent must have Immi account Can I create one for me ?
> 
> Till few weeks before was using trn passport details to check online status but that link isn't available on dibp site anymore


You can create your own and import your application using TRN # and other personal details, when it asks you in what capacity are you importing, you choose "Applicant" ...... this way your application will co-exist on both your and your agent's immi accounts.


----------



## msaeed

Today I have received the famous delay email from my CO for 190 applicants, last week I sent her an email inquiring about the status of my application after submitting the health undertaking, so what should I make out of this email, does this mean that as soon as July will start I will receive the grant or my case is just frozen till the planning level is reset, below is the content of the email..

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## softhearted

exxpat said:


> Ok here is full list of 189 applicants who applied in 2012 and 2013 (till march 30) and they havent got medical & PCC request so far. Please rectify if i have listed someone erroneously. Thanks,
> 
> AdilA
> ahsan86
> ammad1258
> asad747
> AUSD
> Exxpat
> fmasaud84
> Insanesanatic
> irizvi
> Jassmine
> Kami MF
> mani2k
> mary484
> mohsin_jawed
> Muhammed Nauman
> Mustafaa
> n3o
> nazir
> ozpak
> Roomizah
> Saeeds
> ShahidYoyo
> Shahri
> smmansoor
> softhearted
> Sunnyyy


Hi All,

As this is the list of all those who are still not asked for Med/PCC, I am not one of these. Kindly update my status in the online excel sheet.

I was asked for providing Meds/PCC for my family on March 25, 2014. PCC was uploaded on 5th April and Meds were done on 10th April. I was quite happy as this was way quicker then the ongoing trend for 189ers, but now I think that the always changing COs might have asked that a bit earlier.

The reason why I think this is when I asked the CO after 1 month of meds, he replied that though the PCC has been received, and all the Medicals for my family are clear, yet the application is still undergoing departmental checks. So the belief that the Meds/PCC can only be asked after your SC are completed is just an hypothesis.

But my life was much relaxed before the meds were asked. Now I think that a count down has started and I am just holding all my recent plans. But this is how life is. Wait n See game is on, though not liking it, but enjoying it.....

Congrats to all the recent grantees, and best of luck for all awaitees......

Cheers


----------



## adila

softhearted said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As this is the list of all those who are still not asked for Med/PCC, I am not one of these. Kindly update my status in the online excel sheet.
> 
> I was asked for providing Meds/PCC for my family on March 25, 2014. PCC was uploaded on 5th April and Meds were done on 10th April. I was quite happy as this was way quicker then the ongoing trend for 189ers, but now I think that the always changing COs might have asked that a bit earlier.
> 
> The reason why I think this is when I asked the CO after 1 month of meds, he replied that though the PCC has been received, and all the Medicals for my family are clear, yet the application is still undergoing departmental checks. So the belief that the Meds/PCC can only be asked after your SC are completed is just an hypothesis.
> 
> But my life was much relaxed before the meds were asked. Now I think that a count down has started and I am just holding all my recent plans. But this is how life is. Wait n See game is on, though not liking it, but enjoying it.....
> 
> Congrats to all the recent grantees, and best of luck for all awaitees......
> 
> Cheers


God has better plns fir us


----------



## indiference

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of Allah Almighty (SWT), I have received my grant letter today.
> *
> Visa Grant Date:* 18 June 2014
> 
> *Must Make First Entry to Australia Before:* 19 May 2015
> 
> *Visa: *Independent (subclass 175)
> 
> Keep up the good work and thank you all who have contributed to this very helpful thread so far.
> 
> 
> You can check my timeline below, in case of any questions, please do ask!


Congrats, where are planning to move and by when? i have almost the same last date of entry as your.


----------



## indiference

zahoorahmed said:


> Thanks for the soothing words and best wishes dear!
> 
> Seeing my timeline, you can easily get the idea of my frustration-level. The delay is now really getting on my nerves...  I applied in Feb-2010


Zahoor, stay strong buddy, believe me it will come your way when you would need it the most, its just not the time yet . I am saying this from experience.


----------



## indiference

msaeed said:


> Today I have received the famous delay email from my CO for 190 applicants, last week I sent her an email inquiring about the status of my application after submitting the health undertaking, so what should I make out of this email, does this mean that as soon as July will start I will receive the grant or my case is just frozen till the planning level is reset, below is the content of the email..
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.


Which visa sub class did you applied for?

From the response it seems that your visa sub class might have reached its cap, although the refresh is just around the corner so doesn't seems something to worry about.


----------



## indiference

indiference said:


> Which visa sub class did you applied for?
> 
> From the response it seems that your visa sub class might have reached its cap, although the refresh is just around the corner so doesn't seems something to worry about.


Got it, you visa sub class is 190, i missed it earlier.


----------



## hajan

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of Allah Almighty (SWT), I have received my grant letter today.
> *
> Visa Grant Date:* 18 June 2014
> 
> *Must Make First Entry to Australia Before:* 19 May 2015
> 
> *Visa: *Independent (subclass 175)
> 
> Keep up the good work and thank you all who have contributed to this very helpful thread so far.
> 
> 
> You can check my timeline below, in case of any questions, please do ask!


Many Many congratulations brother  
Where you will be heading to?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Today I got reply back from immigration on inquiring the status. That we can't give you time frame and its still under some checks. God forbid but i m getting feeling that ASIO is nearly finished with its quota and now they are delaying in checks of the remaining candidate. I am saying this because if you see the trend of people getting medical calls has dropped and I am too damn sure that the delay is caused by security check and not by immigration themselves. Because when I had attached my new PCC(immigration didn't request, I front loaded) they change the status to received in 3 days and now they did reply to my email within 7 days. This means they are working but its that sh*t security checks that doing delays.


----------



## ahmed84

Does every team have different contact number or it is one general line? I'm looking for Adelaide team 6 phone number. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

ahmed84 said:


> Does every team have different contact number or it is one general line? I'm looking for Adelaide team 6 phone number. Any help is appreciated.


every gsm center(Adelaide, Brisbane, etc) have different numbers and every gsm has 2 3 teams. Like I know about team 33 and 34 have same number. I got their number from the email they sent in the signature of CO but some CO write some don't.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I might be wrong. Its just my observation because when I called them, the automated machine was saying "Welcome to Brisbane General Skill Migration Center" So this is how i have guessed that a GSM center has one line.


----------



## Rabee

الحمد لله

Dear Friends,
I'm happy to share that I have received the grant letter today 19/6/2014. It wasn't possible without your help and support. I wish you all, the Pakistani friends, and all the visitors of this invaluable thread to have your grants soonest.


Timeline:



> 189 | *EAust* 12/12/12 | *Invited* 7/1/13 | *Applied* 24/1/13 | *CO* 25/04/13 (T31) | *MED* 11/2/13 | *Cleared MED* 15/06/13 | *New CO* (T33) 15/6/13 | *Add Docs Team 13* 18/7/13 | *New Meds requested due to expiry* 15/5/14 *Additional PCC* 12/6/14 | *Grant :* 19/6/2014


----------



## haq82

Rabee said:


> الحمد لله
> 
> Dear Friends,
> I'm happy to share that I have received the grant letter today 19/6/2014. It wasn't possible without your help and support. I wish you all, the Pakistani friends, and all the visitors of this invaluable thread to have your grants soonest.
> 
> 
> Timeline:


Congratulations! Time for celebrations!

A quick question, once you submitted the PCC and Medicals, dod you got any reply from them like this 
"
Thank you for your email.



The requested documents have been received.



We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.



The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that I will do all I can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible."

As i also submitted my PCC and Medicals on June 12, 2014 - Status changed to received online on June 15, 2014 ... And today i got this standard email 

Any one else who got the golden emails - having such experience?

-------------------------------


----------



## Waqar Hemani

haq82 said:


> Congratulations! Time for celebrations!
> 
> A quick question, once you submitted the PCC and Medicals, dod you got any reply from them like this
> "
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> The requested documents have been received.
> 
> 
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that I will do all I can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible."
> 
> As i also submitted my PCC and Medicals on June 12, 2014 - Status changed to received online on June 15, 2014 ... And today i got this standard email
> 
> Any one else who got the golden emails - having such experience?
> 
> -------------------------------


I got exactly the same reply today. The difference is I wasnt asked for medicals and PCC but i did myself and submitted to them with the query about status of my application and they replied me the exact same text. I thought my security clearance is not done yet thats why. 

Did u received medical call officially or u front loaded ?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Rabee said:


> الحمد لله
> 
> Dear Friends,
> I'm happy to share that I have received the grant letter today 19/6/2014. It wasn't possible without your help and support. I wish you all, the Pakistani friends, and all the visitors of this invaluable thread to have your grants soonest.
> 
> 
> Timeline:


my heartiest congratulations to u bro. Ur team and my team is same. Good luck for future


----------



## haq82

I got request for Medicals and PCC ... 3/4 of the Medicals could be extended till October as CO's have margin to extend medicals by 6 months. 

However, i got one medical redone and PCC's sent on June 12, 2014. 

I also, believe it may be because we inquired so CO's asked to submit PCC and Medicals and security checks may still be in proces


----------



## Waqar Hemani

haq82 said:


> I got request for Medicals and PCC ... 3/4 of the Medicals could be extended till October as CO's have margin to extend medicals by 6 months.
> 
> However, i got one medical redone and PCC's sent on June 12, 2014.
> 
> I also, believe it may be because we inquired so CO's asked to submit PCC and Medicals and security checks may still be in proces


yes i agree with u. Medical request without inquiring about the case is a REAL SILVER EMAIL. But if you ask about status of application and CO told u to go for medical then its for sure he/she is buying time nothing else.


----------



## opfian

Rabee said:


> الحمد لله Dear Friends, I'm happy to share that I have received the grant letter today 19/6/2014. It wasn't possible without your help and support. I wish you all, the Pakistani friends, and all the visitors of this invaluable thread to have your grants soonest. Timeline:



Mashalllah mabrooook


----------



## FAIS

Rabee said:


> الحمد لله
> 
> Dear Friends,
> I'm happy to share that I have received the grant letter today 19/6/2014. It wasn't possible without your help and support. I wish you all, the Pakistani friends, and all the visitors of this invaluable thread to have your grants soonest.
> 
> 
> Timeline:


Mabroooook.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Rabee said:


> الحمد لله
> 
> Dear Friends,
> I'm happy to share that I have received the grant letter today 19/6/2014. It wasn't possible without your help and support. I wish you all, the Pakistani friends, and all the visitors of this invaluable thread to have your grants soonest.
> 
> 
> Timeline:


Ma shaa Allah!


----------



## FAIS

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of Allah Almighty (SWT), I have received my grant letter today.
> *
> Visa Grant Date:* 18 June 2014
> 
> *Must Make First Entry to Australia Before:* 19 May 2015
> 
> *Visa: *Independent (subclass 175)
> 
> Keep up the good work and thank you all who have contributed to this very helpful thread so far.
> 
> 
> You can check my timeline below, in case of any questions, please do ask!


Great, Mabrook!


----------



## Australia1

Rabee said:


> الحمد لله
> 
> Dear Friends,
> I'm happy to share that I have received the grant letter today 19/6/2014. It wasn't possible without your help and support. I wish you all, the Pakistani friends, and all the visitors of this invaluable thread to have your grants soonest.
> 
> 
> Timeline:


Congratulations Rabee. Are you also an expat in another country?


----------



## fhassan

Waqar Hemani said:


> Today I got reply back from immigration on inquiring the status. That we can't give you time frame and its still under some checks. God forbid but i m getting feeling that ASIO is nearly finished with its quota and now they are delaying in checks of the remaining candidate. I am saying this because if you see the trend of people getting medical calls has dropped and I am too damn sure that the delay is caused by security check and not by immigration themselves. Because when I had attached my new PCC(immigration didn't request, I front loaded) they change the status to received in 3 days and now they did reply to my email within 7 days. This means they are working but its that sh*t security checks that doing delays.


It is very annoying for sure Waqar. Even more annoying is the fact that people from countries with better security ranking than Pakistan, who might have even applied after us, would get their decisions quicker than us. They would therefore also contribute towards filling spots for skilled migration while our cases are still pending. I have seen people from Germany, Vietnam, Venezuela and Scotland applying 4 to 6 months after I applied, receiving their grants and jobs and moving on with their lives. However we are still stuck in ridiculously consuming cycle of generic responses and checks. Indeed we do not live in a fair world


----------



## ahmed84

Thank you Waqar. My case officer is different everytime and they don't put phone numbers in the email. Anyway I can get the number??



Waqar Hemani said:


> every gsm center(Adelaide, Brisbane, etc) have different numbers and every gsm has 2 3 teams. Like I know about team 33 and 34 have same number. I got their number from the email they sent in the signature of CO but some CO write some don't.


----------



## FAIS

Hey guys,

Just to update you, interview went well with NZ employer yesterday. They are offering me now. Position is good, experience will be very good and I think it will be counted as local experience with Aus employers. However, the offer is approximately half of what I am earning here in UAE. I am a little disappointed but then the prospective employer sent me the average salaries earned by NZ'ers and the expected expenses, the offer seems to be above average. I think Aus employers cannot match the earning levels as well. 

So, I am planning to stay here in UAE for a while now after Visa validation. Will move to Aus or NZ after three years.


----------



## Rabee

Thanks Australia 1, I am living in Dubai



Australia1 said:


> Congratulations Rabee. Are you also an expat in another country?


----------



## Waqarali20005

blacknight_81 said:


> I will try to answer:
> 
> *(1) You were in which priority group?
> *
> Group-4 (175, SOL Schedule-1)
> 
> *(2) When you are asked for the Form-80 and/or Form-1221 and/or update CV?
> *
> At the time of CO allocation, September 2012. Never asked for any update after that. I spent around 40 days to clarify all the questions my CO had about my application at that time e.g. job gaps, reference letters, etc.
> 
> *(3) Do you have any idea when your Security Checks were started? I mean CO ever mentioned in the e-mail etc?*
> 
> Must have mentioned some reference to external checks, but I can't exactly remember when.
> 
> *(4) When you was requested for the Medical and PCC?*
> 
> May-2014
> 
> *(5) What's your field? Software Development / System Administration?*
> 
> Telecom Engineer, ANZSCO code: 263311


COngrats fro your grant brother!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

fhassan said:


> It is very annoying for sure Waqar. Even more annoying is the fact that people from countries with better security ranking than Pakistan, who might have even applied after us, would get their decisions quicker than us. They would therefore also contribute towards filling spots for skilled migration while our cases are still pending. I have seen people from Germany, Vietnam, Venezuela and Scotland applying 4 to 6 months after I applied, receiving their grants and jobs and moving on with their lives. However we are still stuck in ridiculously consuming cycle of generic responses and checks. Indeed we do not live in a fair world


Bro u talking about countries like Germany and Scotland. I have got friends here from our neighbor "The so called Great and very safe India" and Nepal they got PR in like 1 month and their citizenship is due now because its been more than a year. Others who applied after 6 months from my application will also be applying for citizenship soon. Anyways u can't do much than waiting.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

ahmed84 said:


> Thank you Waqar. My case officer is different everytime and they don't put phone numbers in the email. Anyway I can get the number??


yes CO would be different every time they reply back because now team handles the case and not just 1 specific CO. Some CO write phone numbers some don't. I will inbox u the number I got


----------



## TheExpatriate

FAIS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just to update you, interview went well with NZ employer yesterday. They are offering me now. Position is good, experience will be very good and I think it will be counted as local experience with Aus employers. However, the offer is approximately half of what I am earning here in UAE. I am a little disappointed but then the prospective employer sent me the average salaries earned by NZ'ers and the expected expenses, the offer seems to be above average. I think Aus employers cannot match the earning levels as well.
> 
> So, I am planning to stay here in UAE for a while now after Visa validation. Will move to Aus or NZ after three years.


Reality check : forget about getting a UAE salary in Aus/NZ. Besides the tax issue as well.


----------



## shahidyoyo

*Med and pcc*

Hi guys...
Just an update. My agent has jus sent me an email that the co has requested for pcc AFP and medical.
Let's see what happens





Applied on 25 sept 2012
Co ...10 November 2012
Team 13 contacted me in jan 2014


----------



## blacknight_81

hajan said:


> Many Many congratulations brother
> Where you will be heading to?


Thank you!

Not sure yet but I believe most the jobs related to my field are in big cities (Sydney, Melbourne etc.) that's where I will end up. 

Next step is to fish for job now, will start contacting people/recruiters soons.


----------



## blacknight_81

indiference said:


> Congrats, where are planning to move and by when? i have almost the same last date of entry as your.


Thank you. 

Will wait and research job market and then make a move. Probably Melbourne.


----------



## _shel

FAIS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just to update you, interview went well with NZ employer yesterday. They are offering me now. Position is good, experience will be very good and I think it will be counted as local experience with Aus employers. However, the offer is approximately half of what I am earning here in UAE. I am a little disappointed but then the prospective employer sent me the average salaries earned by NZ'ers and the expected expenses, the offer seems to be above average. I think Aus employers cannot match the earning levels as well.
> 
> So, I am planning to stay here in UAE for a while now after Visa validation. Will move to Aus or NZ after three years.


 You will never get an offer in any country equivalent or higher than what you are getting in UAE. 
Cost of living will also jump dramatically in NZ & Australia so ability to save and/or have the same standard of living is near impossible. 
If its high wages you are after you should stay where you are. Tax issues and more international employers means the employers there can offer more and you get more in your pocket.


----------



## ScorpKing

Guys...i am software engineer with .Net experience of over 7.5 years...Sydney or Melbourne?

please suggest


----------



## fhassan

ScorpKing said:


> Guys...i am software engineer with .Net experience of over 7.5 years...Sydney or Melbourne?
> 
> please suggest


Congrats ScorpKing on your grant. I suggest you should use job search engines like seek, indeed, my career and career one to gauge which city has better opportunities for a person like yourself.


----------



## malisajj

Hi, 
I lodged my 189 application on 4-May-14. Not assigned a CO yet.
I have not been living in Pakistan since 2010. I have an opportunity of obtaining PCC from Pakistan this month. 

If I frontload this PCC now (without request from CO), at a later stage will CO request the Pakistan PCC again (considering I have not lived there after the issuance of PCC) or just the PCC of current country where I am living? 

And if I submit PCC from Pakistan now and CO does not ask for a new one, how will this affect the initial date of entry


----------



## ScorpKing

fhassan said:


> Congrats ScorpKing on your grant. I suggest you should use job search engines like seek, indeed, my career and career one to gauge which city has better opportunities for a person like yourself.


Thanks hassan...Sydney seems suitable...I am going to sydney baki Allah ki merzi


----------



## zahoorahmed

Rabee said:


> الحمد لله
> 
> Dear Friends,
> I'm happy to share that I have received the grant letter today 19/6/2014. It wasn't possible without your help and support. I wish you all, the Pakistani friends, and all the visitors of this invaluable thread to have your grants soonest.
> 
> 
> Timeline:


Heartily congrats Rabee!


----------



## ahmed84

As others said: no other countries currently in the world pay good tax-free cash like Gulf countries. So your plan sounds good...stay one or two years in UAE and make good savings and then decide where to go next. But this might delay your citizenship process and I think if you get an Australian passport you can come back to UAE and get double or three times what you are getting now. 

Personally, I know that getting the income level I have in KSA will be tough but I don't plan to move to Australia to work again for someone else. Australia is business friendly country and offers many opportunities to start your own business which is something I can't do in Saudi. The real freedom is being your own boss.

Wish you the best bro.





FAIS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just to update you, interview went well with NZ employer yesterday. They are offering me now. Position is good, experience will be very good and I think it will be counted as local experience with Aus employers. However, the offer is approximately half of what I am earning here in UAE. I am a little disappointed but then the prospective employer sent me the average salaries earned by NZ'ers and the expected expenses, the offer seems to be above average. I think Aus employers cannot match the earning levels as well.
> 
> So, I am planning to stay here in UAE for a while now after Visa validation. Will move to Aus or NZ after three years.


----------



## showib49

Rabee said:


> الحمد لله
> 
> Dear Friends,
> I'm happy to share that I have received the grant letter today 19/6/2014. It wasn't possible without your help and support. I wish you all, the Pakistani friends, and all the visitors of this invaluable thread to have your grants soonest.
> 
> 
> Timeline:


Congrats bro :rockon:


----------



## blacknight_81

malisajj said:


> Hi,
> I lodged my 189 application on 4-May-14. Not assigned a CO yet.
> I have not been living in Pakistan since 2010. I have an opportunity of obtaining PCC from Pakistan this month.
> 
> If I frontload this PCC now (without request from CO), at a later stage will CO request the Pakistan PCC again (considering I have not lived there after the issuance of PCC) or just the PCC of current country where I am living?
> 
> And if I submit PCC from Pakistan now and CO does not ask for a new one, how will this affect the initial date of entry


1. Front loading PCC: It may help to reduce overall processing time. 

2. If processing is not complete at the expiry of PCC (12 months), then CO will ask for a fresh certificate.

3. Last date to enter is either your PCC issue date, Med completion date or the date you uploaded everything.


----------



## FAIS

ahmed84 said:


> As others said: no other countries currently in the world pay good tax-free cash like Gulf countries. So your plan sounds good...stay one or two years in UAE and make good savings and then decide where to go next. But this might delay your citizenship process and I think if you get an Australian passport you can come back to UAE and get double or three times what you are getting now.
> 
> Personally, I know that getting the income level I have in KSA will be tough but I don't plan to move to Australia to work again for someone else. Australia is business friendly country and offers many opportunities to start your own business which is something I can't do in Saudi. The real freedom is being your own boss.
> 
> Wish you the best bro.


Yes, my plan is the same. I will try to save some money in the next two to three years and then move. Hopefully, I can start a small business that my wife can run without my full time assistance and I will continue with my career job.

Another company from Australia has contacted me for a telephone interview today. These calls of interviews and job offer have given me a good idea that where I stand at the moment and what are the prospects of getting a job quickly in Aus/ NZ. I hope job market will not become saturated for Internal/ Information systems auditors in the next three years. But if it does, I will regret my decision I am taking today. 

Anyway, I haven't rejected the offer yet and still discussing it with my other family members. Inshaa Allah we will come up with a good plan of action. Will keep bugging you guys as well for guidance.


----------



## msaeed

wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..

Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..

Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


----------



## opfian

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4.. Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in.. Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..



Congratulations dear!!


----------



## zahoorahmed

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


Many many congrats!!!!


----------



## hajan

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


Congratulation.... and wishing u and u r family all the best


----------



## zahoorahmed

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


Dear msaeed,

Which city and team was handling your case?


----------



## olways

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


Heartiest congratulations brother! Wish you all the best.


----------



## Waqarali20005

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


Thats a wonderful news....... a big woww... Alhumdulillah!


----------



## adila

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## msaeed

Thanks a ton every one for wishing, I hope and pray that every one gets there grant soon..

My CO was from GSM Brisbane..


----------



## perfect stranger

_shel said:


> You will never get an offer in any country equivalent or higher than what you are getting in UAE.
> Cost of living will also jump dramatically in NZ & Australia so ability to save and/or have the same standard of living is near impossible.
> If its high wages you are after you should stay where you are. Tax issues and more international employers means the employers there can offer more and you get more in your pocket.


Other than attracting people with lucrative salary offers, Middle East dont have much to offer. There are no long term benefits in ME countries like getting citizenship, child education or any sort of assistance. Middle East is good for short term prospects but not feasible for a long term settlement IMO.


----------



## adila

perfect stranger said:


> Other than attracting people with lucrative salary offers, Middle East dont have much to offer. There are no long term benefits in ME countries like getting citizenship, child education or any sort of assistance. Middle East is good for short term prospects but not feasible for a long term settlement IMO.


But ppl like us earninv in SR without any tax will find it hard in OZ but v opt for it. As no long term benefits.


----------



## TheExpatriate

perfect stranger said:


> Other than attracting people with lucrative salary offers, Middle East dont have much to offer. There are no long term benefits in ME countries like getting citizenship, child education or any sort of assistance. Middle East is good for short term prospects but not feasible for a long term settlement IMO.


EXACTLY MY POINT. When someone asks me that stupid question "why are you applying for immigration to Australia? You don't like Dubai?????"

I do like it. But it's not permanent. I am hanging by a thread here (work visa) .... If I lose my job I have to go home, if i get sick or get disabled by an accident I have to go home, if I retire I have to go home ....... no PR, no citizenship, no unemployment, no retirement/pension ...... the situation back home in my country is not favourable, so I need to re-base to a new home, which is Australia


----------



## perfect stranger

TheExpatriate said:


> EXACTLY MY POINT. When someone asks me that stupid question "why are you applying for immigration to Australia? You don't like Dubai?????"
> 
> I do like it. But it's not permanent. I am hanging by a thread here (work visa) .... If I lose my job I have to go home, if i get sick or get disabled by an accident I have to go home, if I retire I have to go home ....... no PR, no citizenship, no unemployment, no retirement/pension ...... the situation back home in my country is not favourable, so I need to re-base to a new home, which is Australia


Yes right and ironically, the mindset of people here .. they offer UK, Canada, Australia passport holders more salary than other Asians. So if some one is really keen to work in Middle East, they can always come back but after getting passport.


----------



## Santhosh.15

perfect stranger said:


> Yes right and ironically, the mindset of people here .. they offer UK, Canada, Australia passport holders more salary than other Asians. So if some one is really keen to work in Middle East, they can always come back but after getting passport.


Hmmm....Sounds like a PLAN !!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

TheExpatriate said:


> EXACTLY MY POINT. When someone asks me that stupid question "why are you applying for immigration to Australia? You don't like Dubai?????"
> 
> I do like it. But it's not permanent. I am hanging by a thread here (work visa) .... If I lose my job I have to go home, if i get sick or get disabled by an accident I have to go home, if I retire I have to go home ....... no PR, no citizenship, no unemployment, no retirement/pension ...... the situation back home in my country is not favourable, so I need to re-base to a new home, which is Australia


You had hit the nail right on its head. Precisely my point is also same about Dubai and migrating to Australia. 

Back home it is still bit better but not sure for how long


----------



## darian21

Hi Friends, 

Recently I have been issued a new passport and now I am filling up Form 929. I have a confusion related to a question on this form.

Here is a list of my passports. 

Expired	Expired	Expired	Current
1st Passport	2nd Passport	3rd Passport	4th Passport
Issue date	25-Nov-99	28-Feb-05	8-Nov-09	24-Apr-14
Expiry date	14-Nov-04	27-Feb-10	7-Nov-14	23-Apr-19
Number	H11XXX6	KEXX193	EM13XX31	EM13XX32

Three passports are expired. The forms question 14 asks about other passports held by applicant. I have provided only one which is recently expired (EM13XX31). 

The question is, do they require me to provide details of all previous passports or only the previous???
I’m guessing only last passport should be mentioned. If all previous passports then, they have provided space for only two. Do they want all previous passports???

Thanks for you valuable reply in advance


----------



## TheExpatriate

darian21 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Recently I have been issued a new passport and now I am filling up Form 929. I have a confusion related to a question on this form.
> 
> Here is a list of my passports.
> 
> Expired	Expired	Expired	Current
> 1st Passport	2nd Passport	3rd Passport	4th Passport
> Issue date	25-Nov-99	28-Feb-05	8-Nov-09	24-Apr-14
> Expiry date	14-Nov-04	27-Feb-10	7-Nov-14	23-Apr-19
> Number	H11XXX6	KEXX193	EM13XX31	EM13XX32
> 
> Three passports are expired. The forms question 14 asks about other passports held by applicant. I have provided only one which is recently expired (EM13XX31).
> 
> The question is, do they require me to provide details of all previous passports or only the previous???
> I’m guessing only last passport should be mentioned. If all previous passports then, they have provided space for only two. Do they want all previous passports???
> 
> Thanks for you valuable reply in advance



did you mention the other previous passports in Form 80 or not?


----------



## usman.shahid

Waqar Hemani said:


> Bro u talking about countries like Germany and Scotland. I have got friends here from our neighbor "The so called Great and very safe India" and Nepal they got PR in like 1 month and their citizenship is due now because its been more than a year. Others who applied after 6 months from my application will also be applying for citizenship soon. Anyways u can't do much than waiting.


How come their citizenship is due so soon? citizenship is granted after 4 years of stay, right?


----------



## usman.shahid

ScorpKing said:


> Guys...i am software engineer with .Net experience of over 7.5 years...Sydney or Melbourne?
> 
> please suggest


Both Sydney and Melbourne have good number of opportunities for IT/Software people. I have heard that 90% of IT jobs are in Sydney and Melbourne. I am also .NET professional


----------



## Bret Hart

perfect stranger said:


> Other than attracting people with lucrative salary offers, Middle East dont have much to offer. There are no long term benefits in ME countries like getting citizenship, child education or any sort of assistance. Middle East is good for short term prospects but not feasible for a long term settlement IMO.


Agreed...

Royal Arabs only bear u as long as there is a requirement or vacancy for a skilled/non-skilled labour. 

In exchange for your services they do pay hefty salaries & bonuses in comparison to what is being paid in the west, and that too tax-free. But on the other hand they damn care about your future, pension plans, never own you permanently & could expel you from the country on short notice at any time . 

The biggest issue which itches me is relating to human rights violation in the Gulf, you need to remain low profile & should try not to ever mess up with a local even if its not your fault. Becoz in case u decide to go to the court its most likely that the verdict would be given in favor of the local.

Conclusion: If u do care about your family only consider ME as a transit station & consider moving to the west or east, i.e. Australasia instead, even if it means earning lower than what is being offered in the Middle East.

To put in my two cents worth, do remain loyal to that respective country which offers you its prestigious citizenship coz *'Citizenship is not a right, it's a privilege'*!!!


----------



## FAIS

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..



Great, congrats. :smile:


----------



## FAIS

Bret Hart said:


> Agreed...
> 
> Royal Arabs only bear u as long as there is a requirement or vacancy for a skilled/non-skilled labour.
> 
> In exchange for your services they do pay hefty salaries & bonuses in comparison to what is being paid in the west, and that too tax-free. But on the other hand they damn care about your future, pension plans, never own you permanently & could expel you from the country on short notice at any time .
> 
> The biggest issue which itches me is relating to human rights violation in the Gulf, you need to remain low profile & should try not to ever mess up with a local even if its not your fault. Becoz in case u decide to go to the court its most likely that the verdict would be given in favor of the local.
> 
> Conclusion: If u do care about your family only consider ME as a transit station & consider moving to the west or east, i.e. Australasia instead, even if it means earning lower than what is being offered in the Middle East.
> 
> To put in my two cents worth, do remain loyal to that respective country which offers you its prestigious citizenship coz *'Citizenship is not a right, it's a privilege'*!!!



True. The only thing is that how long can we stay at this 'transit station'.


----------



## msaeed

Guys for the people with State Sponsorship visa 190 is it mandatory to travel to the sponsored state for initial entry or we can go to any city within Australia and come back, for example I have 190 visa sponsored from Perth so can I plan my journey to Melbourne or Sydney instead of Perth, would my visa be validated in this way or I have to land in Perth..


----------



## FAIS

perfect stranger said:


> Yes right and ironically, the mindset of people here .. they offer UK, Canada, Australia passport holders more salary than other Asians. So if some one is really keen to work in Middle East, they can always come back but after getting passport.


The situation is changing. Now they ask about the original nationality. One of my friends who is a UK national now was offered more than what Pakistani/ Indians usually get, but far less than the native British people. 

Class system at its peak....


----------



## Bret Hart

msaeed said:


> Guys for the people with State Sponsorship visa 190 is it mandatory to travel to the sponsored state for initial entry or we can go to any city within Australia and come back, for example I have 190 visa sponsored from Perth so can I plan my journey to Melbourne or Sydney instead of Perth, would my visa be validated in this way or I have to land in Perth..



If I am not wrong the initial point of entry shouldn't be an issue with 190 subclass. You may enter Australia from Sydney, Adelaide, Melbourne or any city but your ultimate destination for the initial two years period should be the state that has sponsored you.


----------



## perfect stranger

Bret Hart said:


> Agreed...
> 
> Royal Arabs only bear u as long as there is a requirement or vacancy for a skilled/non-skilled labour.
> 
> In exchange for your services they do pay hefty salaries & bonuses in comparison to what is being paid in the west, and that too tax-free. But on the other hand they damn care about your future, pension plans, never own you permanently & could expel you from the country on short notice at any time .
> 
> The biggest issue which itches me is relating to human rights violation in the Gulf, you need to remain low profile & should try not to ever mess up with a local even if its not your fault. Becoz in case u decide to go to the court its most likely that the verdict would be given in favor of the local.
> 
> Conclusion: If u do care about your family only consider ME as a transit station & consider moving to the west or east, i.e. Australasia instead, even if it means earning lower than what is being offered in the Middle East.
> 
> To put in my two cents worth, do remain loyal to that respective country which offers you its prestigious citizenship coz *'Citizenship is not a right, it's a privilege'*!!!



Very true my friend. I like how you referred "ME as a transit station". Excellent reference


----------



## perfect stranger

FAIS said:


> The situation is changing. Now they ask about the original nationality. One of my friends who is a UK national now was offered more than what Pakistani/ Indians usually get, but far less than the native British people.
> 
> Class system at its peak....


Probably people who live here in ME and immigrate, dont even consider coming back here. Probably your friend would have moved from Pakistan to UK, may be thats why he is considering job here, otherwise majority people immigrating from ME dont like to spend more time here once they have opportunity to move and not to come back even if they get passport.


----------



## er_viral

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


Gr8!!!! Congratulations!!! I need to submit functional English Requirement for my wife, it was asked by CO. Waiting for test date and result...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## FAIS

perfect stranger said:


> Probably people who live here in ME and immigrate, dont even consider coming back here. Probably your friend would have moved from Pakistan to UK, may be thats why he is considering job here, otherwise majority people immigrating from ME dont like to spend more time here once they have opportunity to move and not to come back even if they get passport.


No my friend, lot of people want to come back and they are coming back (not for ever of course). I personally know some people here in UAE. 

Specially people who want to save enough money in their earlier part of life stay here for a while before migrating and settling somewhere else. Some people migrate, take passport, comeback, save enough money and then go back again.

Both approaches work fine if you take your decision keeping other factors in control.


----------



## waseem_expat

Friends,

I am about to upload my Karachi PCC on immi account but there is a small confusion. 
Which document type needs to be selected in attach document window ? 
Should it be "Overseas Police Clearance - National" or "Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local"

For reference please see the image attached.

Thanks,


----------



## leon1

waseem_expat said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am about to upload my Karachi PCC on immi account but there is a small confusion.
> Which document type needs to be selected in attach document window ?
> Should it be "Overseas Police Clearance - National" or "Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local"
> 
> For reference please see the image attached.
> 
> Thanks,


I guess , You can select National. 
As it is pcc for your home country for all the places you lived in last 10 years.


----------



## leon1

leon1 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have applied for 189 (code 263312) in oct 2012, co was assigned in nov 2012. Already sent several status update queries to CO but every time got response that its under routine check.
> Last week for the first time , team 13 contacted me to peovide some clarification like educational history since primary, gaps, employment history,
> Acronyms definition from paragraphs of my cv. They never asked me for resubmission of form 80.
> 
> NOW I am bit confused and disappointed that after this long time they are still gathering this basic info and in doubt that if they really started security checks for me.
> Is anyone else facing same situation.
> Please suggest what to do, any other authority where I can launch my complain.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Leon


It seems no one want to reply my query


----------



## ahmed84

You'd be surprised by the number of people who migrate and then plan to come back to ME. Many people like the easy life here.



perfect stranger said:


> Probably people who live here in ME and immigrate, dont even consider coming back here. Probably your friend would have moved from Pakistan to UK, may be thats why he is considering job here, otherwise majority people immigrating from ME dont like to spend more time here once they have opportunity to move and not to come back even if they get passport.


----------



## darian21

yes i mentioned all passports in FORM 80


----------



## darian21

TheExpatriate said:


> did you mention the other previous passports in Form 80 or not?


yes i mentioned all passports in FORM 80


----------



## Naveed539

leon1 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have applied for 189 (code 263312) in oct 2012, co was assigned in nov 2012. Already sent several status update queries to CO but every time got response that its under routine check.
> Last week for the first time , team 13 contacted me to peovide some clarification like educational history since primary, gaps, employment history,
> Acronyms definition from paragraphs of my cv. They never asked me for resubmission of form 80.
> 
> NOW I am bit confused and disappointed that after this long time they are still gathering this basic info and in doubt that if they really started security checks for me.
> Is anyone else facing same situation.
> Please suggest what to do, any other authority where I can launch my complain.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Leon


Hi Leon,

I am in the same boat as well...I was for the first time contacted by Team 13 on 29 May, 2014 for the explanation of gaps contained in education and employment...More strange thing is that on 2nd June, 2014 i was requested for Medicals & PCC (2nd time) as i already went for the same in april, 2013...

This is something which has put me under confusion too...Looks like Either case is near to finalization or still to undergo those routine checks...

Do share me with your opinion too,

Regards,


----------



## leon1

Naveed539 said:


> Hi Leon,
> 
> I am in the same boat as well...I was for the first time contacted by Team 13 on 29 May, 2014 for the explanation of gaps contained in education and employment...More strange thing is that on 2nd June, 2014 i was requested for Medicals & PCC (2nd time) as i already went for the same in april, 2013...
> 
> This is something which has put me under confusion too...Looks like Either case is near to finalization or still to undergo those routine checks...
> 
> Do share me with your opinion too,
> 
> Regards,


It seems the team 13 is managing and pushing the long pending cases. And hope that our case will be finalised. 

The reason why you asked for pcc is that your previous one is expired as same has limited validity. I think 6 months for pcc and 1 year for medical. 

Btw when you launched your visa application.

Br
Leon


----------



## FAIS

*Pakistani Truck Art in Australia*

Hi guys,

Look at the attached picture. I have just seen it on a Pakistani newspaper's website (jang.com.pk).

This is just to bring smile on the faces of those frustrated by the delays!


----------



## indiference

Waqar Hemani said:


> yes i agree with u. Medical request without inquiring about the case is a REAL SILVER EMAIL. But if you ask about status of application and CO told u to go for medical then its for sure he/she is buying time nothing else.


Well i dont think, CO needs to buy time or negotiate with us, they bluntly will tell you that the case is still in progress.

If anyone is advised to go for medical upon seeking case updates then the meds might genuinely be required.


----------



## indiference

fhassan said:


> It is very annoying for sure Waqar. Even more annoying is the fact that people from countries with better security ranking than Pakistan, who might have even applied after us, would get their decisions quicker than us. They would therefore also contribute towards filling spots for skilled migration while our cases are still pending. I have seen people from Germany, Vietnam, Venezuela and Scotland applying 4 to 6 months after I applied, receiving their grants and jobs and moving on with their lives. However we are still stuck in ridiculously consuming cycle of generic responses and checks. Indeed we do not live in a fair world


Well, i can relate to your flustration, though i dont think that anyone getting a grant earlier can ever fill a spot which was meant for you. you will surely get what is in your fate. 

Secondly, its a fact that Pakistan is a very high risk country as categorized by Australia but the good news is that they are still accepting immigrants from Pakistan, look at it this way and you wont feel being left out


----------



## zoyakhan

leon1 said:


> It seems the team 13 is managing and pushing the long pending cases. And hope that our case will be finalised.
> 
> The reason why you asked for pcc is that your previous one is expired as same has limited validity. I think 6 months for pcc and 1 year for medical.
> 
> Btw when you launched your visa application.
> 
> Br
> Leon


The expiry is 1 yr for both medical and pcc.. at least this is what they say:

For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.

thanks/


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> Hi guys, Look at the attached picture. I have just seen it on a Pakistani newspaper's website (jang.com.pk). This is just to bring smile on the faces of those frustrated by the delays!



Check the quote "love is life"


----------



## Naveed539

leon1 said:


> It seems the team 13 is managing and pushing the long pending cases. And hope that our case will be finalised.
> 
> The reason why you asked for pcc is that your previous one is expired as same has limited validity. I think 6 months for pcc and 1 year for medical.
> 
> Btw when you launched your visa application.
> 
> Br
> Leon


Well i launched my application on 31 jan, 2013...You can see my rest of details in my signatures...Have you been asked for fresh Medicals / Pcc by CO...?


----------



## pakiapplicant123

Did anyone receive the email that tou have a mesaage in skillselect but there waa no mesaage...?? I got it today


----------



## FAIS

usman1984 said:


> Did anyone receive the email that tou have a mesaage in skillselect but there waa no mesaage...?? I got it today


I received it two hours back although my EOI has already been removed and there is no account associated with my EOI ID now. 

Maybe some error in the system.


----------



## malisajj

FAIS said:


> I received it two hours back although my EOI has already been removed and there is no account associated with my EOI ID now.
> 
> Maybe some error in the system.


I got it too. Apparently it is to notify about the maintenance downtime message that is being displayed on the main page


----------



## _shel

malisajj said:


> I got it too. Apparently it is to notify about the maintenance downtime message that is being displayed on the main page


 Agree, bound to be something stupid like that. They've done it before, getting lots of people excited there may be good news and it was just a system rather than personal message.


----------



## TheExpatriate

_shel said:


> Agree, bound to be something stupid like that. They've done it before, getting lots of people excited there may be good news and it was just a system rather than personal message.


when you're Australian you might not get the notion of being excited about an email allowing you to come to the country ........


----------



## fhassan

indiference said:


> Well, i can relate to your flustration, though i dont think that anyone getting a grant earlier can ever fill a spot which was meant for you. you will surely get what is in your fate.
> 
> Secondly, its a fact that Pakistan is a very high risk country as categorized by Australia but the good news is that they are still accepting immigrants from Pakistan, look at it this way and you wont feel being left out


Hello Indifference , the reason I mention spots is because each skilled visa stream has a fixed number of places in every year's program . Someone who might have applied after me with shorter span of checks will fill that place before I do. Secondly, one should have higher sense of one's self as an individual of a certain nation . There's a dearth of skills in labour market and our skills fulfil that gap. That's why our and applications of people of other nations are still being accepted and processed. However that is just my opinion


----------



## _shel

TheExpatriate said:


> when you're Australian you might not get the notion of being excited about an email allowing you to come to the country ........


 You think I'm Australian? 

You think I dont get why your guys get excited, anxious, angry and frustrated?

Then you haven't read many of my posts. Been there done that myself 3 times!


----------



## TheExpatriate

_shel said:


> You think I'm Australian?
> 
> You think I dont get why your guys get excited, anxious, angry and frustrated?
> 
> Then you haven't read many of my posts. Been there done that myself 3 times!


I am sorry I am misunderstood. I meant the DIBP guys letting their system send unnecessary emails and put everyone's hopes up, I was seconding your post actually ........


----------



## Avatar82

Guys what does this mean:
"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
After I have completed my medical the statement of medical required has changed to the above sentence.


----------



## imranhassan852

Dears,

Can you please share which Documents are required to apply for PCC in Pakistan?

According to my information, following are required:

1- Passport copy
2- CNIC Copy
2- Address
4- Photograph
5- Letter from DIBP for obtaining PCC

About point # 05 above, from where this letter can be obtained? We print our Referral Letter for MED from our immi account. Is this the same for PCC?


----------



## mohsin_jawed

haq82 said:


> Congratulations! Time for celebrations!
> 
> A quick question, once you submitted the PCC and Medicals, dod you got any reply from them like this
> "
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> The requested documents have been received.
> 
> 
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that I will do all I can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible."
> 
> As i also submitted my PCC and Medicals on June 12, 2014 - Status changed to received online on June 15, 2014 ... And today i got this standard email
> 
> Any one else who got the golden emails - having such experience?
> 
> -------------------------------


I also got the exact same reply from Adelaide Team 2. I sent an email to them two weeks back asking them about the status of my application and they replied today.


----------



## indiference

fhassan said:


> Hello Indifference , the reason I mention spots is because each skilled visa stream has a fixed number of places in every year's program . Someone who might have applied after me with shorter span of checks will fill that place before I do. Secondly, one should have higher sense of one's self as an individual of a certain nation . There's a dearth of skills in labour market and our skills fulfil that gap. That's why our and applications of people of other nations are still being accepted and processed. However that is just my opinion


Well....i replied in response to your obvious frustration and meant no offence to you as an individual, however there are certain facts that we need to accept, we as a nation have a lot which is of major concern to other nations, now let that be a media Propaganda , an exaggeration or an illusion but it does exist and demands our acceptance. On the other hand there is nothing which is compensating these concerns, look at our literacy rate, our education system, our industry standard, in-short we are not special. We are like any other 3rd world country with extra baggage. I am proud Pakistani and is extremely close to my roots however i keep my eyes open and accept things which are there.....after all no nation is perfect and there is always room for improvement. 

As for the skills shortage in Australia, they have plenty of applicants , much more than they require even if we are taken out of the equation.


----------



## indiference

Avatar82 said:


> Guys what does this mean:
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> After I have completed my medical the statement of medical required has changed to the above sentence.


This means they have received your meds.


----------



## indiference

imranhassan852 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Can you please share which Documents are required to apply for PCC in Pakistan?
> 
> According to my information, following are required:
> 
> 1- Passport copy
> 2- CNIC Copy
> 2- Address
> 4- Photograph
> 5- Letter from DIBP for obtaining PCC
> 
> About point # 05 above, from where this letter can be obtained? We print our Referral Letter for MED from our immi account. Is this the same for PCC?


1-4 are required, no need for 5th one , you do not need any letter from DIBP from obtaining PCC. 

If you are from lahore, just go to SP office and you will get it from there within 10 days.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

usman.shahid said:


> How come their citizenship is due so soon? citizenship is granted after 4 years of stay, right?


I am talking about those who are in australia since last 5 years. Came as student and applied for PR after studies.


----------



## hajan

waseem_expat said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am about to upload my Karachi PCC on immi account but there is a small confusion.
> Which document type needs to be selected in attach document window ?
> Should it be "Overseas Police Clearance - National" or "Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local"
> 
> For reference please see the image attached.
> 
> Thanks,


State/Local bro


----------



## ahmed84

Today I got an email from a case officer asking me whether I could meet an initial entry date of 13 August 2014 or else I have to provide new medicals & PCC. Hopefully good news.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

ahmed84 said:


> Today I got an email from a case officer asking me whether I could meet an initial entry date of 13 August 2014 or else I have to provide new medicals & PCC. Hopefully good news.


wow excellent news bro. Ur grant is just around the corner for sure


----------



## Waqar Hemani

so in 3 hours this week will finish in australia. Hope next week will bring something good for the remaining candidates..............................................


----------



## ahmed84

Inshallah bro! Now if only it could come in the next three hours you mentioned. :bump2:


Waqar Hemani said:


> wow excellent news bro. Ur grant is just around the corner for sure


----------



## raufafridi2003

If anyone of you with the pending grants wants to call CO then do it today because friday is a happy day just because everybody wait for weekend. I have seen in the previous posts that giving them a call worked out for few guys. 

Stay blessed


----------



## x10sive

*PCC from UAE*

Hello everyone,

I am new to this thread and wants to share a problem to get your feedback and suggestions.

I was employed in company in Karachi. They sent me for projects to UAE (Abu Dhabi) where they have their partner company (Visa arrangements done by them). So I was like an outsource resource. 

BTW I belongs to IT sector so those who belongs to IT sector knows this is very common in our field.

I normally stayed there, complete projects and comes back to Pakistan and then went back for new one.

One day I got call from my boss in Pakistan to come back and not to worry about the project since he had some issues with his partner company until it resolves.

I followed his ordered and came back to Pakistan. The story ends here.

Now DIAC asked me to get the PCC from UAE since I lived more then 12 months there. 

I applied the PCC from UAE but they are not issuing it and also not mentioning any reason. I was going through some forums and came to know that if there is any issue they dont issue certificate. 

I asked someone to check about it who informed me that the company who arranged visa for me while i was working in UAE, they placed a complain against me that i was absconded so they can cancel my visa in my absence and get someone else to finish the project. 

It was a complete surprise for me since i only new that the visa expired if you do not enter 6 months from the date of your exit. i never knew that we need to cancel it.

I have their number so I called them and explain the scenario to take back his complain but they are cooperating and now not even picking up my calls.

*I want you to please suggest me what to do now ? Specially those who are in UAE are requested to shed some light on it ? *


----------



## waseem_expat

indiference said:


> 1-4 are required, no need for 5th one , you do not need any letter from DIBP from obtaining PCC.
> 
> If you are from lahore, just go to SP office and you will get it from there within 10 days.


Dont know about Lahore but in Karachi, in addition to above, you will have to fill a police inquiry form which requires NIC copies and signatures of two neighbours and optionally gas/electricity bill.


----------



## ahmed84

I suggest you explain to the situation to the case officer and at the end of the email ask them what they would prefer you do to solve the situation. This last bit often helps a lot. 

I had a similar dilemma related to employment history and the case officer was very helpful and actually waived the requirement for me. 




x10sive said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread and wants to share a problem to get your feedback and suggestions.
> 
> I was employed in company in Karachi. They sent me for projects to UAE (Abu Dhabi) where they have their partner company (Visa arrangements done by them). So I was like an outsource resource.
> 
> BTW I belongs to IT sector so those who belongs to IT sector knows this is very common in our field.
> 
> I normally stayed there, complete projects and comes back to Pakistan and then went back for new one.
> 
> One day I got call from my boss in Pakistan to come back and not to worry about the project since he had some issues with his partner company until it resolves.
> 
> I followed his ordered and came back to Pakistan. The story ends here.
> 
> Now DIAC asked me to get the PCC from UAE since I lived more then 12 months there.
> 
> I applied the PCC from UAE but they are not issuing it and also not mentioning any reason. I was going through some forums and came to know that if there is any issue they dont issue certificate.
> 
> I asked someone to check about it who informed me that the company who arranged visa for me while i was working in UAE, they placed a complain against me that i was absconded so they can cancel my visa in my absence and get someone else to finish the project.
> 
> It was a complete surprise for me since i only new that the visa expired if you do not enter 6 months from the date of your exit. i never knew that we need to cancel it.
> 
> I have their number so I called them and explain the scenario to take back his complain but they are cooperating and now not even picking up my calls.
> 
> *I want you to please suggest me what to do now ? Specially those who are in UAE are requested to shed some light on it ? *


----------



## djmalik

ahmed84 said:


> Today I got an email from a case officer asking me whether I could meet an initial entry date of 13 August 2014 or else I have to provide new medicals & PCC. Hopefully good news.


so did you agree for the 13th Aug?


----------



## ahmed84

After such long wait, of course I did. :smile: 



djmalik said:


> so did you agree for the 13th Aug?


----------



## blacknight_81

x10sive said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread and wants to share a problem to get your feedback and suggestions.
> 
> I was employed in company in Karachi. They sent me for projects to UAE (Abu Dhabi) where they have their partner company (Visa arrangements done by them). So I was like an outsource resource.
> 
> BTW I belongs to IT sector so those who belongs to IT sector knows this is very common in our field.
> 
> I normally stayed there, complete projects and comes back to Pakistan and then went back for new one.
> 
> One day I got call from my boss in Pakistan to come back and not to worry about the project since he had some issues with his partner company until it resolves.
> 
> I followed his ordered and came back to Pakistan. The story ends here.
> 
> Now DIAC asked me to get the PCC from UAE since I lived more then 12 months there.
> 
> I applied the PCC from UAE but they are not issuing it and also not mentioning any reason. I was going through some forums and came to know that if there is any issue they dont issue certificate.
> 
> I asked someone to check about it who informed me that the company who arranged visa for me while i was working in UAE, they placed a complain against me that i was absconded so they can cancel my visa in my absence and get someone else to finish the project.
> 
> It was a complete surprise for me since i only new that the visa expired if you do not enter 6 months from the date of your exit. i never knew that we need to cancel it.
> 
> I have their number so I called them and explain the scenario to take back his complain but they are cooperating and now not even picking up my calls.
> 
> I want you to please suggest me what to do now ? Specially those who are in UAE are requested to shed some light on it ?


Were you there on employment visa?


----------



## TheExpatriate

blacknight_81 said:


> Were you there on employment visa?


Apparently. All other single-entry visas (tourism, family visit, business visit/mission ...etc.) are automatically cancelled upon your exit. Residence/Employment visas are not

I have seen it happen many times, people leave the UAE without cancelling their visas and their sponsors then have to report them to MOL as absconding, which in turn reports it to MOI ......

Only one who can lift it is the sponsor ...... 

I'd also advice him to try to call MOL 

Ministry of Labour


----------



## x10sive

blacknight_81 said:


> Were you there on employment visa?


Yes my employer's partner company issued me employment visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate

I think in such fix where you are, enlisting a local UAE lawyer is worth the investment. As absconder you can neither get the CGC nor enter the country again ......


----------



## x10sive

TheExpatriate said:


> Apparently. All other single-entry visas (tourism, family visit, business visit/mission ...etc.) are automatically cancelled upon your exit. Residence/Employment visas are not
> 
> I have seen it happen many times, people leave the UAE without cancelling their visas and their sponsors then have to report them to MOL as absconding, which in turn reports it to MOI ......
> 
> Only one who can lift it is the sponsor ......
> 
> I'd also advice him to try to call MOL


My friend checked with MOL they informed him about this complain and mentioned that only the sponsor can take back his complain and I called them many time but the sponsor is not interested to do any favor.


----------



## TheExpatriate

x10sive said:


> My friend checked with MOL they informed him about this complain and mentioned that only the sponsor can take back his complain and I called them many time but the sponsor is not interested to do any favor.


can your friend visit the sponsor and talk to them in person?


----------



## x10sive

TheExpatriate said:


> I think in such fix where you are, enlisting a local UAE lawyer is worth the investment. As absconder you can neither get the CGC nor enter the country again ......


After this.. I spoke to a lawyer who informed that filing a case will cost around 20K Dhs which is alot of money for someone living in PK. Also he told me that the chances to win against a local guy is very very low. 

So i don't think its somehow wise to file and pay so much money when we know that the court will not give their verdict against their nationals.


----------



## Australia1

ahmed84 said:


> After such long wait, of course I did. :smile:


Congratulations in advance brother. Are you also an expat in another country? Looks like expats are getting grants relatively faster.


----------



## blacknight_81

blacknight_81 said:


> Were you there on employment visa?


Explain this to your CO:

1. You applied for UAE PCC but they have not issued it so far (show receipt)

2. Then explain what could be the reason i.e. You worked for your employer partner and returned back to your original company/country because of the employer's dispute. DO NOT say this in definite tone, since you have no way of knowing it (since embassy never gave you this detail). 

If CO insists on more detail, get a letter from your employer on their letter head stating the same thing i.e. they asked you to come back during the contract.


----------



## ahmed84

Australia1 said:


> Congratulations in advance brother. Are you also an expat in another country? Looks like expats are getting grants relatively faster.


Thank you bro!! Yes i live and work in saudi but I don't think whether you are living overseas matters.


----------



## msaeed

x10sive said:


> My friend checked with MOL they informed him about this complain and mentioned that only the sponsor can take back his complain and I called them many time but the sponsor is not interested to do any favor.


This is true, if you don't cancel your visa before exiting UAE the sponsor can complain about you that you are an absconder and this results in a breach of law so definitely no PCC will be issues..

I will advice you to some how get hold of the right person in that company and explain him everything, you are suffering because of bad blood between your BOSS and that company.

Ask your friend or any relative living in UAE to visit that company in person and explain everything very humbly and politely to them, at the end if nothing works then softly give them the offer of paying some money in return of revoking this complain.

This happens very regularly here, companies do lift bans and complains against a person if you pay them the money they invested on your visa or little more..

I don't see any other way out of it, and I am afraid that if you explain this to your CO then you never know it might be taken as a PCC not being getting issues because of an offense or breaking law of that country, you have to be very sure that CO is going to believe what you tell her and that this is the only reason of PCC not getting issues, before that try to get any record or letter related to that complain submitted by your sponsor to MOL, may be you can request for the information of complain lodged by your sponsor from MOL so that it can be used as a proof when you send email to CO..


----------



## TheExpatriate

I agree with msaeed ..... I am NOT in favor of trying to play dumb with the CO, I am in favor of straightening things up with ex-sponsor and MOL then getting the PCC.

You can show receipts to the CO and let them know it is taking sometime for some reason.


----------



## x10sive

msaeed said:


> This is true, if you don't cancel your visa before exiting UAE the sponsor can complain about you that you are an absconder and this results in a breach of law so definitely no PCC will be issues..
> 
> I will advice you to some how get hold of the right person in that company and explain him everything, you are suffering because of bad blood between your BOSS and that company.
> 
> Ask your friend or any relative living in UAE to visit that company in person and explain everything very humbly and politely to them, at the end if nothing works then softly give them the offer of paying some money in return of revoking this complain.
> 
> This happens very regularly here, companies do lift bans and complains against a person if you pay them the money they invested on your visa or little more..
> 
> I don't see any other way out of it, and I am afraid that if you explain this to your CO then you never know it might be taken as a PCC not being getting issues because of an offense or breaking law of that country, you have to be very sure that CO is going to believe what you tell her and that this is the only reason of PCC not getting issues, before that try to get any record or letter related to that complain submitted by your sponsor to MOL, may be you can request for the information of complain lodged by your sponsor from MOL so that it can be used as a proof when you send email to CO..



The company in UAE was not very big this is the reason they were asking overseas companies to outsource their resources in order to do the projects. 

The owner of the company is a local guy who handles all the matters by himself or with his brother. A friend of mine who is working in AD visited them since I knew that people many times takes the money they invested and takes back the complain but he is not accepting it and saying that the laws are very strict and I cannot do much about it. 

There must be a reason behind it. May be his dispute to my employer but this is what i knew so far.

If you see there is no offense or law breaking from my side since I only followed order of my employer and was assuming that when the matter resolves I will come back. In-fact I am still unaware about the actual dispute between my employer and his partner.

Now the Issue is if I explain this to my CO. I only have the receipt of my PCC application which I have submitted. MOL did not issue any letter or anything in writing about it. If you ask status about someone they only tells you verbally. So i cannot request any documented proofs from any ministry which i can share with my email to my CO.


----------



## blacknight_81

x10sive said:


> The company in UAE was not very big this is the reason they were asking overseas companies to outsource their resources in order to do the projects.
> 
> The owner of the company is a local guy who handles all the matters by himself or with his brother. A friend of mine who is working in AD visited them since I knew that people many times takes the money they invested and takes back the complain but he is not accepting it and saying that the laws are very strict and I cannot do much about it.
> 
> There must be a reason behind it. May be his dispute to my employer but this is what i knew so far.
> 
> If you see there is no offense or law breaking from my side since I only followed order of my employer and was assuming that when the matter resolves I will come back. In-fact I am still unaware about the actual dispute between my employer and his partner.
> 
> Now the Issue is if I explain this to my CO. I only have the receipt of my PCC application which I have submitted. MOL did not issue any letter or anything in writing about it. If you ask status about someone they only tells you verbally. So i cannot request any documented proofs from any ministry which i can share with my email to my CO.


That is the whole point, you haven't done anything wrong. Your company sent you there, and they asked you to come back. 

My opinion is still same what I stated few posts back.


----------



## TheExpatriate

blacknight_81 said:


> That is the whole point, you haven't done anything wrong. Your company sent you there, and they asked you to come back.
> 
> My opinion is still same what I stated few posts back.


how can he prove that on paper?


----------



## blacknight_81

TheExpatriate said:


> how can he prove that on paper?


1. He applied for PCC, was not issued, no reason was given. (receipt as evidence)

2. He should get a letter from current employer stating that he worked on off-shore project in UAE.

3. He can show payslips, bank statement showing salary being paid for that period in his Pakistani account. 

4. Explain this to CO, that I worked there but came back without cancelling my Visa. This might be a reason why UAE Embassy has not issued my PCC. I only came to know recently that one needs to get visa cancelled before leaving, but this wasn't explained to me by my company neither it was my responsibility.


----------



## ahmed84

Is there a way to check and print the status of your uae visa online or from the immigration office? 

Again, I think telling the case officer your circumstances is the best option if you've exhausted everything. Collect everything and other PCC that are required and send them at once and explain why only the UAE one is missing. 

I would advise to tell him as soon as possible to avoid wasting precious time from the 28 days they usually give you to collect documents. They might ask you to submit another document that might additional time. 




x10sive said:


> The company in UAE was not very big this is the reason they were asking overseas companies to outsource their resources in order to do the projects.
> 
> The owner of the company is a local guy who handles all the matters by himself or with his brother. A friend of mine who is working in AD visited them since I knew that people many times takes the money they invested and takes back the complain but he is not accepting it and saying that the laws are very strict and I cannot do much about it.
> 
> There must be a reason behind it. May be his dispute to my employer but this is what i knew so far.
> 
> If you see there is no offense or law breaking from my side since I only followed order of my employer and was assuming that when the matter resolves I will come back. In-fact I am still unaware about the actual dispute between my employer and his partner.
> 
> Now the Issue is if I explain this to my CO. I only have the receipt of my PCC application which I have submitted. MOL did not issue any letter or anything in writing about it. If you ask status about someone they only tells you verbally. So i cannot request any documented proofs from any ministry which i can share with my email to my CO.


----------



## adila

blacknight_81 said:


> 1. He applied for PCC, was not issued, no reason was given. (receipt as evidence)
> 
> 2. He should get a letter from current employer stating that he worked on off-shore project in UAE.
> 
> 3. He can show payslips, bank statement showing salary being paid for that period in his Pakistani account.
> 
> 4. Explain this to CO, that I worked there but came back without cancelling my Visa. This might be a reason why UAE Embassy has not issued my PCC. I only came to know recently that one needs to get visa cancelled before leaving, but this wasn't explained to me by my company neither it was my responsibility.


Nice answer


----------



## x10sive

blacknight_81 said:


> 1. He applied for PCC, was not issued, no reason was given. (receipt as evidence)
> 
> 2. He should get a letter from current employer stating that he worked on off-shore project in UAE.
> 
> 3. He can show payslips, bank statement showing salary being paid for that period in his Pakistani account.
> 
> 4. Explain this to CO, that I worked there but came back without cancelling my Visa. This might be a reason why UAE Embassy has not issued my PCC. I only came to know recently that one needs to get visa cancelled before leaving, but this wasn't explained to me by my company neither it was my responsibility.



I already have provided your point number 2 and 3 in the beginning of my application as this was required to claim point for the experience. What remains is the PCC receipt and a verbal explanation which i am confused will be suffice to satisfy the CO.


----------



## blacknight_81

x10sive said:


> I already have provided your point number 2 and 3 in the beginning of my application as this was required to claim point for the experience. What remains is the PCC receipt and a verbal explanation which i am confused will be suffice to satisfy the CO.


Send them again to back up your explanation.


----------



## x10sive

ahmed84 said:


> Is there a way to check and print the status of your uae visa online or from the immigration office?
> 
> Again, I think telling the case officer your circumstances is the best option if you've exhausted everything. Collect everything and other PCC that are required and send them at once and explain why only the UAE one is missing.
> 
> I would advise to tell him as soon as possible to avoid wasting precious time from the 28 days they usually give you to collect documents. They might ask you to submit another document that might additional time.


Nopes, There is no way to check and print status of UAE visa online. If there is I would be a happy person.

I am also thinking to explain this to CO since i see no other way. Unless the sponsor do something about it. I am still chasing him and calling him daily assuming he do something about it. But there is no surety. 

But only thing which i am afraid of that i am not sure how CO will takes it. If there is a way to satisfy CO with any document proof anyone knows which can be obtained..


----------



## TheExpatriate

blacknight_81 said:


> 1. He applied for PCC, was not issued, no reason was given. (receipt as evidence)
> 
> 2. He should get a letter from current employer stating that he worked on off-shore project in UAE.
> 
> 3. He can show payslips, bank statement showing salary being paid for that period in his Pakistani account.
> 
> 4. Explain this to CO, that I worked there but came back without cancelling my Visa. This might be a reason why UAE Embassy has not issued my PCC. I only came to know recently that one needs to get visa cancelled before leaving, but this wasn't explained to me by my company neither it was my responsibility.


1- Receipt is evidence of applying not non-receiving. Put yourself in the CO's shoes and tell me how to know if he received it and it had a conviction and decided to hide it or not?

2- Still doesn't mean he did not violate the law, which is what the CO wants.

3- Again, we're not proving employment, we're trying to improve non-conviction.

4- Agree on that one, but still it COULD pass or not, risky gamble here.



ahmed84 said:


> Is there a way to check and print the status of your uae visa online or from the immigration office?
> 
> Again, I think telling the case officer your circumstances is the best option if you've exhausted everything. Collect everything and other PCC that are required and send them at once and explain why only the UAE one is missing.
> 
> I would advise to tell him as soon as possible to avoid wasting precious time from the 28 days they usually give you to collect documents. They might ask you to submit another document that might additional time.


I think from the immigration but he's not in the country and probably he's been banned.


----------



## TheExpatriate

x10sive said:


> Nopes, There is no way to check and print status of UAE visa online. If there is I would be a happy person.
> 
> I am also thinking to explain this to CO since i see no other way. Unless the sponsor do something about it. I am still chasing him and calling him daily assuming he do something about it. But there is no surety.
> 
> But only thing which i am afraid of that i am not sure how CO will takes it. If there is a way to satisfy CO with any document proof anyone knows which can be obtained..


Ask a friend in the UAE, who might now an Emirati guy, to go talk to him, he'll listen to an Emirati (or even expat Arab) better than a Pakistani (and I am really sorry to say that and in no way I do consider anyone superior/inferior to anyone) ..... Ask him to tell him that you do not even want to come back to the UAE, but your future in a third country (Australia) is stuck because of that piece of paper showing no conviction, which you cannot get until he clears it. Ramadan is around the corner and ask the guy to remind him of that and it's the month of forgiveness, besides the poor little guy (you) should not bear the mistake of your company and end up stuck because of it.


Worth trying


----------



## ahmed84

This might work inshallah so give it a try. 



TheExpatriate said:


> Ask a friend in the UAE, who might now an Emirati guy, to go talk to him, he'll listen to an Emirati (or even expat Arab) better than a Pakistani (and I am really sorry to say that and in no way I do consider anyone superior/inferior to anyone) ..... Ask him to tell him that you do not even want to come back to the UAE, but your future in a third country (Australia) is stuck because of that piece of paper showing no conviction, which you cannot get until he clears it. Ramadan is around the corner and ask the guy to remind him of that and it's the month of forgiveness, besides the poor little guy (you) should not bear the mistake of your company and end up stuck because of it.
> 
> 
> Worth trying


----------



## indiference

x10sive said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this thread and wants to share a problem to get your feedback and suggestions. I was employed in company in Karachi. They sent me for projects to UAE (Abu Dhabi) where they have their partner company (Visa arrangements done by them). So I was like an outsource resource. BTW I belongs to IT sector so those who belongs to IT sector knows this is very common in our field. I normally stayed there, complete projects and comes back to Pakistan and then went back for new one. One day I got call from my boss in Pakistan to come back and not to worry about the project since he had some issues with his partner company until it resolves. I followed his ordered and came back to Pakistan. The story ends here. Now DIAC asked me to get the PCC from UAE since I lived more then 12 months there. I applied the PCC from UAE but they are not issuing it and also not mentioning any reason. I was going through some forums and came to know that if there is any issue they dont issue certificate. I asked someone to check about it who informed me that the company who arranged visa for me while i was working in UAE, they placed a complain against me that i was absconded so they can cancel my visa in my absence and get someone else to finish the project. It was a complete surprise for me since i only new that the visa expired if you do not enter 6 months from the date of your exit. i never knew that we need to cancel it. I have their number so I called them and explain the scenario to take back his complain but they are cooperating and now not even picking up my calls. I want you to please suggest me what to do now ? Specially those who are in UAE are requested to shed some light on it ?


Buddy, your PCC is a bit complicated.....in my opinion, the most fesible option for you would be to let your friend visit the company is dubai and sort it out with them, maybe you can offer them compensation for the damages that might have caused them due to your sudden disappearance in terms of visa expenses and all. Your original company in khi should assist you in this as you followed their instructions. 

For future, just a peice of advice, always be aware of the labour laws in the country/city where you are working or intend to work, companies can sometimes make you do things for their personal gains which might negatively effect your future. 

If the mentioned approach doesnt work then you need to be straight with your CO by providing him/her your issue details which are necessary to be communicated, do not mention about you being under absconding category in UAE. Just let them know that since you were hired as an outsource resource from pakistan via your parent company in khi and later due to disputes between the companies you were advised by your parent company to return, which angered the client and resulted in a complain against you. As a result you are facing challenges to acquire the PCC from UAE. A letter from your current employer certifying this would really be helpful.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi,
i am writing to get information about the cheap flights to Melbourne from Islamabad...i need to enter by 15 July 2014..so need an early flight (like a week before)....guide me if i can get a discounted rate...how i can find???...i had tried Thai and Emirates and they cost more than 92K


----------



## blacknight_81

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi,
> i am writing to get information about the cheap flights to Melbourne from Islamabad...i need to enter by 15 July 2014..so need an early flight (like a week before)....guide me if i can get a discounted rate...how i can find???...i had tried Thai and Emirates and they cost more than 92K


Check with them:

Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration

[email protected]


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

i had contacted them...on telephone they don't respond quickly...tried 8-10 times in a single day 
then i sent the email...they replied with an email adress of IOM Islamabad...then i forwarded the email to ISB IOM and till now its 7th day since 13 june when i received the Visa....


----------



## FAIS

x10sive said:


> Nopes, There is no way to check and print status of UAE visa online. If there is I would be a happy person.
> 
> I am also thinking to explain this to CO since i see no other way. Unless the sponsor do something about it. I am still chasing him and calling him daily assuming he do something about it. But there is no surety.
> 
> But only thing which i am afraid of that i am not sure how CO will takes it. If there is a way to satisfy CO with any document proof anyone knows which can be obtained..


More than immigration, this issue may create problems for you in future. Your whole career may be at stake.

I am not giving any suggestion to help you with the immigration. What I am suggesting is for a longer term as this issue may haunt you time and again.

First of all, you need to show a proof to your CO that your statement is true. To do this, ask your company in Pakistan to provide you with a letter addressed to DIAC mentioning:

1 - that you were the company's employee and were sent to UAE on <date> to work as an outsourced employee with another company <company name>
2 - that being an employee of the company, you were bound to follow its instructions. 
3 - that there were some contractual issues with the company in UAE and you were called back on <date> without even informing them. This resulted in the visa cancellation issues that are now preventing the auhtorities in UAE from providing you a good conduct certificate. 
4 - that you are completely absolved of any any guilt in that matter.

Your company will hesitate to write the wording in blue as there is no proof that you are not being issued a good conduct certificate because of only this reason.

On the other hand, keep trying with the UAE employer to resolve the issue as suggested by other forum members. Some suggestions are very good such as sending someone to the employer.

If your company in Pakistan doesn't provide with this letter, tell them that you are free to take any legal action because it is due to their illegal instructions that you are facing problems. I can tell you that sending a small legal notice shall do the job but this is very extreme step. Anyway, nothing is important than your career at this stage.

If nothing works, there is an arbitration council (don't know the exact name of it) in UAE to solve any disputed matters between employees and employers. Contact them while you are in Pakistan and tell them in detail about your case. They help people alot. It's a free service for those who cannot afford court cases. 

Immediately after receiving your request in writing, they will call the employer who will be bound to appear before the council on the given date. I think you will be excused from appearing.

The council resolves the issues and your employer may agree to take back the complain against you in exchangne of some money. 

I have seen that 90% of the decisions go in favor of the employees. Again its an arbitration council and its decisions cannot be forced. But employers usually (our company lawyer said in 99% cases) respect the decisions of this council.

The above suggestion is provided with a longer term perspective not to resolve any issues with the Australian immigration. Other forum members may provide better advice on immi issues.


----------



## FAIS

FAIS said:


> More than immigration, this issue may create problems for you in future. Your whole career may be at stake.
> 
> I am not giving any suggestion to help you with the immigration. What I am suggesting is for a longer term as this issue may haunt you time and again.
> 
> First of all, you need to show a proof to your CO that your statement is true. To do this, ask your company in Pakistan to provide you with a letter addressed to DIAC mentioning:
> 
> 1 - that you were the company's employee and were sent to UAE on <date> to work as an outsourced employee with another company <company name>
> 2 - that being an employee of the company, you were bound to follow its instructions.
> 3 - that there were some contractual issues with the company in UAE and you were called back on <date> without even informing them. This resulted in the visa cancellation issues that are now preventing the auhtorities in UAE from providing you a good conduct certificate.
> 4 - that you are completely absolved of any any guilt in that matter.
> 
> Your company will hesitate to write the wording in blue as there is no proof that you are not being issued a good conduct certificate because of only this reason.
> 
> On the other hand, keep trying with the UAE employer to resolve the issue as suggested by other forum members. Some suggestions are very good such as sending someone to the employer.
> 
> If your company in Pakistan doesn't provide with this letter, tell them that you are free to take any legal action because it is due to their illegal instructions that you are facing problems. I can tell you that sending a small legal notice shall do the job but this is very extreme step. Anyway, nothing is important than your career at this stage.
> 
> If nothing works, there is an arbitration council (don't know the exact name of it) in UAE to solve any disputed matters between employees and employers. Contact them while you are in Pakistan and tell them in detail about your case. They help people alot. It's a free service for those who cannot afford court cases.
> 
> Immediately after receiving your request in writing, they will call the employer who will be bound to appear before the council on the given date. I think you will be excused from appearing.
> 
> The council resolves the issues and your employer may agree to take back the complain against you in exchangne of some money.
> 
> I have seen that 90% of the decisions go in favor of the employees. Again its an arbitration council and its decisions cannot be forced. But employers usually (our company lawyer said in 99% cases) respect the decisions of this council.
> 
> The above suggestion is provided with a longer term perspective not to resolve any issues with the Australian immigration. Other forum members may provide better advice on immi issues.


If your Pakistani company writes the sentence in blue in the above suggested letter, there is fair chance that your CO will exempt you from UAE PCC given that you provide your CO with the contract between your company and UAE company and other relevant documents. You may have to provide a statutory declaration as well.


----------



## FnF

Hello friends 

I've requested for pakistan PCC and the date I mentioned in application of PCC was since birth till June 2014.
But when I received PCC today I found the duration of PCC mentioned is since birth till jan 2013 - looks like its by mistake.

PLEASE note I'm a Pakistani resident since almost 8 years so does it matter still the PCC timeline should still be from birth till date or since birth till jan 2013 is fine??

Thank you


----------



## FnF

Hello friends 

I've requested for pakistan PCC and the date I mentioned in application of PCC was since birth till June 2014.
But when I received PCC today I found the duration of PCC mentioned is since birth till jan 2013 - looks like its by mistake.

PLEASE note I'm not a Pakistani resident since almost 8 years so does it matter still the PCC timeline should still be from birth till date or since birth till jan 2013 is fine??

Thank you


----------



## FnF

Hello


----------



## Australia1

ahmed84 said:


> Thank you bro!! Yes i live and work in saudi but I don't think whether you are living overseas matters.


Most applicants who got granted 189 are expats.i think it does matter as expats are already following strict rules and this adds to the confidence of whoever doing the security check.


----------



## ahmed84

Could be, but I think that applies if you are in western country coz saudi arabia is also considered a high risk country somehow. :crazy:

One weird thing I realized today is my PCC is supposed to have expired last may. But in the email the case officer said I will only need to redo PCC from saudi if I choose an initial entry date later than August. My medical was extended before to 22 September.

I think no one really can tell what goes in DIBP's mind. 



Australia1 said:


> Most applicants who got granted 189 are expats.i think it does matter as expats are already following strict rules and this adds to the confidence of whoever doing the security check.


----------



## Usmann_

Rabee said:


> الحمد لله
> 
> Dear Friends,
> I'm happy to share that I have received the grant letter today 19/6/2014. It wasn't possible without your help and support. I wish you all, the Pakistani friends, and all the visitors of this invaluable thread to have your grants soonest.
> 
> Timeline:


Mubarkan uncle g 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
... IELTS training started...


----------



## Usmann_

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


Mubark sir g.... mojan kro 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
... IELTS training started...


----------



## indiference

FnF said:


> Hello friends I've requested for pakistan PCC and the date I mentioned in application of PCC was since birth till June 2014. But when I received PCC today I found the duration of PCC mentioned is since birth till jan 2013 - looks like its by mistake. PLEASE note I'm a Pakistani resident since almost 8 years so does it matter still the PCC timeline should still be from birth till date or since birth till jan 2013 is fine?? Thank you


If till date you are living in pakistan then the PCC should be till june2014, its no problem, you can get it changed by contacting them again. But if you are living in another country and last time you visited pakistan was in jan 2013 then this is the Reason why they have mentioned it till Jan 2013 and this will be accepted by CO provided in your form 80 your travel history also states the same.


----------



## malisajj

ahmed84 said:


> One weird thing I realized today is my PCC is supposed to have expired last may. But in the email the case officer said I will only need to redo PCC from saudi if I choose an initial entry date later than August. My medical was extended before to 22 September.
> 
> I think no one really can tell what goes in DIBP's mind.


I think it makes sense as you were not living in Pakistan after the PCC was issued. I posted a similar question about front loading pakistan's pcc now (without co request) as I have not been living in Pakistan since 2010

And yes congrats on the grant


----------



## opfian

A friend of mine is planning to visit Australia on his 189 Visa for initial visit. I seek your support to answer below questions raised by him.


1) Does he need to inform DIBP or any other department about his arrival? or Does he need to register himself with any department? Remember he is on 189 Visa


2) As he is visiting Australia for one month, is there anything that he can do make his first visit more fruitful? like apply for bank account, or applying for a driving liscence or Medi Link? Please comment


3) We heard that IOM offers discounted ticket. How he can avail it ?

4) How long he has to stay in Australia in order to get Passport?

5) He is a married guy with one kid. Is he entitled to any kind of support from Australian Government?


----------



## opfian

imranhassan852 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Can you please share which Documents are required to apply for PCC in Pakistan?
> 
> According to my information, following are required:
> 
> 1- Passport copy
> 2- CNIC Copy
> 2- Address
> 4- Photograph
> 5- Letter from DIBP for obtaining PCC
> 
> About point # 05 above, from where this letter can be obtained? We print our Referral Letter for MED from our immi account. Is this the same for PCC?



If you are getting it from Islamabad, you need all including No 5. You can present requirement letter which clearly says that you need Police Clearance Certificate


----------



## opfian

x10sive said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread and wants to share a problem to get your feedback and suggestions.
> 
> I was employed in company in Karachi. They sent me for projects to UAE (Abu Dhabi) where they have their partner company (Visa arrangements done by them). So I was like an outsource resource.
> 
> BTW I belongs to IT sector so those who belongs to IT sector knows this is very common in our field.
> 
> I normally stayed there, complete projects and comes back to Pakistan and then went back for new one.
> 
> One day I got call from my boss in Pakistan to come back and not to worry about the project since he had some issues with his partner company until it resolves.
> 
> I followed his ordered and came back to Pakistan. The story ends here.
> 
> Now DIAC asked me to get the PCC from UAE since I lived more then 12 months there.
> 
> I applied the PCC from UAE but they are not issuing it and also not mentioning any reason. I was going through some forums and came to know that if there is any issue they dont issue certificate.
> 
> I asked someone to check about it who informed me that the company who arranged visa for me while i was working in UAE, they placed a complain against me that i was absconded so they can cancel my visa in my absence and get someone else to finish the project.
> 
> It was a complete surprise for me since i only new that the visa expired if you do not enter 6 months from the date of your exit. i never knew that we need to cancel it.
> 
> I have their number so I called them and explain the scenario to take back his complain but they are cooperating and now not even picking up my calls.
> 
> *I want you to please suggest me what to do now ? Specially those who are in UAE are requested to shed some light on it ? *



I must say it was very unfortunate. However, there is solution to every problem. You may refer to below link and contact them on given contact number. I must say you may also seek some help from any friend/relative living in UAE. You should provide him all the documentation (including email/written communication from your boss to leave the project. 

May Allah make it easy for you.

https://es.adpolice.gov.ae/gccr/Mai...&PC=ENConditions.aspx&tlt=Conditions to apply


----------



## opfian

waseem_expat said:


> Dont know about Lahore but in Karachi, in addition to above, you will have to fill a police inquiry form which requires NIC copies and signatures of two neighbours and optionally gas/electricity bill.




Same kind of crap is there in Islamabad. In short, police is putting their verification responsibility on neighbors and gazetted officers ... pretty Lame!!!


----------



## opfian

ahmed84 said:


> I suggest you explain to the situation to the case officer and at the end of the email ask them what they would prefer you do to solve the situation. This last bit often helps a lot.
> 
> I had a similar dilemma related to employment history and the case officer was very helpful and actually waived the requirement for me.




niceeeee!!


----------



## zoyakhan

opfian said:


> If you are getting it from Islamabad, you need all including No 5. You can present requirement letter which clearly says that you need Police Clearance Certificate



I did not need to provide a letter for obtaining PCC. I submitted the forms in G-11 and after verification from the respective police stations, they gave me the PCC signed and stamped by the SSP.


----------



## _shel

opfian said:


> A friend of mine is planning to visit Australia on his 189 Visa for initial visit. I seek your support to answer below questions raised by him.
> 
> 
> 1) Does he need to inform DIBP or any other department about his arrival? or Does he need to register himself with any department? Remember he is on 189 Visa
> 
> 
> 2) As he is visiting Australia for one month, is there anything that he can do make his first visit more fruitful? like apply for bank account, or applying for a driving liscence or Medi Link? Please comment
> 
> 
> 3) We heard that IOM offers discounted ticket. How he can avail it ?
> 
> 4) How long he has to stay in Australia in order to get Passport?
> 
> 5) He is a married guy with one kid. Is he entitled to any kind of support from Australian Government?



1, nope, just passing through immigration control tells them he has validated. 

2, he cant register for centerlink or medicare until he is resident ie living in Australia. He could open a bank account online and activate it when he visits. 

3, 

4, 4 years, with some allowable absences. 

5, not until he is actually living there. When they do move permanently yes there are some allowances from centerlink dependent on the household incone.


----------



## FAIS

_shel said:


> 1, nope, just passing through immigration control tells them he has validated.
> 
> 2, he cant register for centerlink or medicare until he is resident ie living in Australia. He could open a bank account online and activate it when he visits.
> 
> 3,
> 
> 4, 4 years, with some allowable absences.
> 
> 5, not until he is actually living there. When they do move permanently yes there are some allowances from centerlink dependent on the household incone.


Just want to add that if his only purpose is validation of visa, he shouldn't do much there. Certain activities will make him resident for taxation purpose and his foreign income will be subject to same tax rates as for the Australian residents.

These activities include registering for Medicare and Centerlink.


----------



## ahmed84

Maybe you are right bro & Thank you!



malisajj said:


> I think it makes sense as you were not living in Pakistan after the PCC was issued. I posted a similar question about front loading pakistan's pcc now (without co request) as I have not been living in Pakistan since 2010
> 
> And yes congrats on the grant


----------



## ahmed84

Really?? I thought Australia doesn't tax overseas income like US. 




FAIS said:


> Just want to add that if his only purpose is validation of visa, he shouldn't do much there. Certain activities will make him resident for taxation purpose and his foreign income will be subject to same tax rates as for the Australian residents.
> 
> These activities include registering for Medicare and Centerlink.


----------



## _shel

ahmed84 said:


> Really?? I thought Australia doesn't tax overseas income like US.


 No Australia taxes all of your worldwide income from all sources. 

What they don't do is tax non resident citizens. Unlike the USA who taxes citizens even if they have never lived in the USA.


----------



## Australia1

ahmed84 said:


> Could be, but I think that applies if you are in western country coz saudi arabia is also considered a high risk country somehow. :crazy:
> 
> One weird thing I realized today is my PCC is supposed to have expired last may. But in the email the case officer said I will only need to redo PCC from saudi if I choose an initial entry date later than August. My medical was extended before to 22 September.
> 
> I think no one really can tell what goes in DIBP's mind.


Hi, how did u manage to extend your medical? Did u just email your co? I might also put such request to my co. Was it extended by 6 months?


----------



## ahmed84

Yeah I requested an extension by email and the case officer gave 6 months. 



Australia1 said:


> Hi, how did u manage to extend your medical? Did u just email your co? I might also put such request to my co. Was it extended by 6 months?


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> Just want to add that if his only purpose is validation of visa, he shouldn't do much there. Certain activities will make him resident for taxation purpose and his foreign income will be subject to same tax rates as for the Australian residents. These activities include registering for Medicare and Centerlink.


He is visiting for validation purpose. His visa was granted recently with very short period for initial entry.

So he shud not register for medicare and centerlink??


----------



## _shel

opfian said:


> He is visiting for validation purpose. His visa was granted recently with very short period for initial entry.
> 
> So he shud not register for medicare and centerlink??


 He cant. He needs evidence of his own residential address in Australia, a lease etc they will want evidence of having permanently moved ie shipping bill, proof if house sale, job contracted being finished etc back home. 

Aside that unless you are actually living in Australia you are not entitled to either. If you leave for a substantial period after living there so does your entitlement until you are resident again.


----------



## FAIS

opfian said:


> He is visiting for validation purpose. His visa was granted recently with very short period for initial entry.
> 
> So he shud not register for medicare and centerlink??


Some people do get registered in medicare and centerlink by renting their relative's property and then go back with their medicare cards. In my honest opinion, this is fraud. But then they realise later that their foreign income has become taxable.

Residency for taxation works very differently than immigration residency. Both Australian taxation office and DIAC follow different rules of ascertaining residency.

Your friend can open an online bank account. This is the only one thing that is useful when he is visiting Australia for visa validation.


----------



## _shel

Hysterical, it most certainly is fraud, a criminal act and if they get no other punishment they get to pay tax they didnt have to if they had not have been so stupid :rofl:


----------



## FAIS

_shel said:


> Hysterical, it most certainly is fraud, a criminal act and if they get no other punishment they get to pay tax they didnt have to if they had not have been so stupid :rofl:


Imagine the punishment: Filing three years tax returns in Australia on Middle East income.


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> Imagine the punishment: Filing three years tax returns in Australia on Middle East income.



*** Riz Faints ** :faint2:*


----------



## indiference

malisajj said:


> I think it makes sense as you were not living in Pakistan after the PCC was issued. I posted a similar question about front loading pakistan's pcc now (without co request) as I have not been living in Pakistan since 2010 And yes congrats on the grant


I read your question but wasnt able to respond then, the CO will request you to provide a fresh PCC even if you havent been living in Pakistan. In my case i am outside Pakistan for 12 years and my last visit to pakistan was in dec 2012 but still CO requested me for a fresh PCC even when i had earlier submited the PCC in dec 2012.

I even asked that as per your rules i need to provide PCC for countries where i have lived during the last 10 years and the commulative stay should be 1 year, and both of these things are not applicable on me but still he insisted so i provided as requested.


----------



## msaeed

FAIS said:


> Some people do get registered in medicare and centerlink by renting their relative's property and then go back with their medicare cards. In my honest opinion, this is fraud. But then they realise later that their foreign income has become taxable.
> 
> Residency for taxation works very differently than immigration residency. Both Australian taxation office and DIAC follow different rules of ascertaining residency.
> 
> Your friend can open an online bank account. This is the only one thing that is useful when he is visiting Australia for visa validation.


Dear FAIS and SHEL kindly give your valuable thoughts about the validation trip for 190 visa, is it mandatory to travel to and from Perth ( WA ) which has sponsored me..I would like to visit Sydney or Melbourne for a validation purpose and then come back, so by not landing in Perth would I create any issues for my self related to the the visa rules and immigration procedures..

I am planning to move permanently after 2 years..


----------



## adila

Let's wait for MOnday........lets see who are the lucky ones to get the silver or Golden emails::::


----------



## TheExpatriate

adila said:


> Let's wait for MOnday........lets see who are the lucky ones to get the silver or Golden emails::::


It will come when it is destined to come

I am brushing it off. Rode my bike for 400 kms all night long (cafe hopping with friends on their bikes and watched France-Switzerland game)


Live on ... You had, have, and will have a life with or without this visa


And remember ... Love comes when you least expect it (i mean the love of the DIBP LOL)


----------



## Arsen

Dear Friends
Today Morning I tried to log in to my immiaccount, but it says "invalid username and password".
after 3 attempts , it says I have just 2 more time to log in and after that my account will be locked.
I tried forth time , but problem still exist.Iam pretty sure that i enter them correcrtly.
I have just one more time. i am not sure its a system glitch or not. Please Advise what should I do now? I am scared of trying fifth time.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Arsen said:


> Dear Friends Today Morning I tried to log in to my immiaccount, but it says "invalid username and password". after 3 attempts , it says I have just 2 more time to log in and after that my account will be locked. I tried forth time , but problem still exist.Iam pretty sure that i enter them correcrtly. I have just one more time. i am not sure its a system glitch or not. Please Advise what should I do now? I am scared of trying fifth time.


Just reset it


----------



## Arsen

TheExpatriate said:


> Just reset it


U mean Reset my password?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Arsen said:


> U mean Reset my password?


Yes


----------



## Arsen

TheExpatriate said:


> Yes


In your opinion what is the reason for this problem? i successfully entered to my account yesterday. a few minutes ago I checked immi website and there is this message:

"There will be a planned system outage from 2pm to 6pm 21 June 2014 AEST (UTC +10). The current time in Canberra is: 14:21 PM, 21 June. "

Can u plz check ur own immiaccount and tell me what it says?

ur cooperation is appreciated in advance Bro.


----------



## ahmed84

Arsen said:


> In your opinion what is the reason for this problem? i successfully entered to my account yesterday. a few minutes ago I checked immi website and there is this message:
> 
> "There will be a planned system outage from 2pm to 6pm 21 June 2014 AEST (UTC +10). The current time in Canberra is: 14:21 PM, 21 June. "
> 
> Can u plz check ur own immiaccount and tell me what it says?
> 
> ur cooperation is appreciated in advance Bro.


I also experienced this issue today. Try to login from a different browser than your usual one. That worked for me.


----------



## Arsen

ahmed84 said:


> I also experienced this issue today. Try to login from a different browser than your usual one. That worked for me.


Thanks very much Bro.


----------



## FAIS

msaeed said:


> Dear FAIS and SHEL kindly give your valuable thoughts about the validation trip for 190 visa, is it mandatory to travel to and from Perth ( WA ) which has sponsored me..I would like to visit Sydney or Melbourne for a validation purpose and then come back, so by not landing in Perth would I create any issues for my self related to the the visa rules and immigration procedures..
> 
> I am planning to move permanently after 2 years..


Check your Grant Detail. If it mentions that you "*Must Make First Entry to Western Australia Before | <Date>*", you will have to enter Western Australia.

I am sure you will find "*Must Make First Entry to Australia Before | <Date>*", meaning that you can enter from anywhere in Australia.

Now check visa conditions section. Does it impose any special condition on your first entry? I am sure it doesn't. 

In fact, there is no visa condition that requires you to live in WA for two years. State nomination means that you have signed an agreement with WA government (not the Federal government) to live and work in the WA for two years. This is because they also considered that your skills will land you a job in WA and your stay will benefit them. 

I will not suggest you to break agreement (although there are no legal repercussions in doing so), however, if you later realise that you couldn't find a suitable employment in WA and are getting job offers from other states, you should request WA government to release you from this commitment. They generally do so as they also don't want you to start claiming benefits.

Again this is your moral obligation, not the legal one. This is because your visa condition doesn't say that your visa will be invalidated if you do not live in WA for two years.

Your case officer who sent you the grant email will respond to you if you ask him/ her the same question. People who have emailed their COs earlier have recieved the reply that they are not required to live in a particular state. Please send your CO an email and let us know what is his/ her response.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Arsen said:


> In your opinion what is the reason for this problem? i successfully entered to my account yesterday. a few minutes ago I checked immi website and there is this message:
> 
> "There will be a planned system outage from 2pm to 6pm 21 June 2014 AEST (UTC +10). The current time in Canberra is: 14:21 PM, 21 June. "
> 
> Can u plz check ur own immiaccount and tell me what it says?
> 
> ur cooperation is appreciated in advance Bro.



Sorry, my cell phone battery died, and by the time I came back home, it was already into the outage (can't login)


----------



## pakiapplicant123

So what do you do when the CO says the case is with external agencies...what does that mean? What do i do? Sit n wait?


----------



## FnF

Hello friends 

I've requested for pakistan PCC and the date I mentioned in application of PCC was since birth till June 2014.
But when I received PCC today I found the duration of PCC mentioned is since birth till jan 2013 - looks like its by mistake.

PLEASE note I'm not a Pakistani resident since almost 8 years so does it matter still the PCC timeline should still be from birth till date or since birth till jan 2013 is fine??

Thank you


----------



## Arsen

TheExpatriate said:


> Sorry, my cell phone battery died, and by the time I came back home, it was already into the outage (can't login)


Thanks Very Much Bro.


----------



## TheExpatriate

usman1984 said:


> So what do you do when the CO says the case is with external agencies...what does that mean? What do i do? Sit n wait?


no other choice, and expect a long wait (minimum one year, no maximum)


----------



## hsizan

usman1984 said:


> So what do you do when the CO says the case is with external agencies...what does that mean? What do i do? Sit n wait?


External security checks and it also means that it gonna b finalized soon..gud luck


----------



## blacknight_81

FnF said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I've requested for pakistan PCC and the date I mentioned in application of PCC was since birth till June 2014.
> But when I received PCC today I found the duration of PCC mentioned is since birth till jan 2013 - looks like its by mistake.
> 
> PLEASE note I'm not a Pakistani resident since almost 8 years so does it matter still the PCC timeline should still be from birth till date or since birth till jan 2013 is fine??
> 
> Thank you


You need PCC for last 10 years. The certificate should show last 10 years, since the one you got is till 2013, it will not work. Get a new one, ask them to rectify it.


----------



## msaeed

FAIS said:


> Check your Grant Detail. If it mentions that you "*Must Make First Entry to Western Australia Before | <Date>*", you will have to enter Western Australia.
> 
> I am sure you will find "*Must Make First Entry to Australia Before | <Date>*", meaning that you can enter from anywhere in Australia.
> 
> Now check visa conditions section. Does it impose any special condition on your first entry? I am sure it doesn't.
> 
> In fact, there is no visa condition that requires you to live in WA for two years. State nomination means that you have signed an agreement with WA government (not the Federal government) to live and work in the WA for two years. This is because they also considered that your skills will land you a job in WA and your stay will benefit them.
> 
> I will not suggest you to break agreement (although there are no legal repercussions in doing so), however, if you later realise that you couldn't find a suitable employment in WA and are getting job offers from other states, you should request WA government to release you from this commitment. They generally do so as they also don't want you to start claiming benefits.
> 
> Again this is your moral obligation, not the legal one. This is because your visa condition doesn't say that your visa will be invalidated if you do not live in WA for two years.
> 
> Your case officer who sent you the grant email will respond to you if you ask him/ her the same question. People who have emailed their COs earlier have recieved the reply that they are not required to live in a particular state. Please send your CO an email and let us know what is his/ her response.



Thanks a lot FIAS, yes it says Australia instead of Western Australia, *"Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 4 September"* so it means for validation trip no need to land in Perth at all, for permanent move definitely I will go to Perth as it has sponsored me and will hope for the best, if nothing works out in first 6 months then I would not have any choice other then requesting for the release from State Sponsorship.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

Rabee said:


> الحمد لله
> 
> Dear Friends,
> I'm happy to share that I have received the grant letter today 19/6/2014. It wasn't possible without your help and support. I wish you all, the Pakistani friends, and all the visitors of this invaluable thread to have your grants soonest.
> 
> Timeline:


Congrats rabee, what's ur initial date of entry?


----------



## Rabee

Thanks Sikandar, it should be before 7/May/2015 (around 1 year from my medicals - see my signature)


----------



## FAIS

msaeed said:


> Thanks a lot FIAS, yes it says Australia instead of Western Australia, *"Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 4 September"* so it means for validation trip no need to land in Perth at all, for permanent move definitely I will go to Perth as it has sponsored me and will hope for the best, if nothing works out in first 6 months then I would not have any choice other then requesting for the release from State Sponsorship.


No problem bro.

I also advise you to send an email to your CO and enlighten us all with the response.

Regards,


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

Rabee said:


> Thanks Sikandar, it should be before 7/May/2015 (around 1 year from my medicals - see my signature)


Thanks Rabee, sorry to bother as signatures don't appear on the forums app on my cell phone.


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> Check your Grant Detail. If it mentions that you "Must Make First Entry to Western Australia Before | <Date>", you will have to enter Western Australia. I am sure you will find "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before | <Date>", meaning that you can enter from anywhere in Australia. Now check visa conditions section. Does it impose any special condition on your first entry? I am sure it doesn't. In fact, there is no visa condition that requires you to live in WA for two years. State nomination means that you have signed an agreement with WA government (not the Federal government) to live and work in the WA for two years. This is because they also considered that your skills will land you a job in WA and your stay will benefit them. I will not suggest you to break agreement (although there are no legal repercussions in doing so), however, if you later realise that you couldn't find a suitable employment in WA and are getting job offers from other states, you should request WA government to release you from this commitment. They generally do so as they also don't want you to start claiming benefits. Again this is your moral obligation, not the legal one. This is because your visa condition doesn't say that your visa will be invalidated if you do not live in WA for two years. Your case officer who sent you the grant email will respond to you if you ask him/ her the same question. People who have emailed their COs earlier have recieved the reply that they are not required to live in a particular state. Please send your CO an email and let us know what is his/ her response.



Things aint that easy. I agree he can live anywhere but Citizenship will be ultimately effected. Things are not that easy as you are assuming, otherwise every 190 visa holder cud have settled at place of his own choice.


----------



## opfian

FnF said:


> Hello friends I've requested for pakistan PCC and the date I mentioned in application of PCC was since birth till June 2014. But when I received PCC today I found the duration of PCC mentioned is since birth till jan 2013 - looks like its by mistake. PLEASE note I'm not a Pakistani resident since almost 8 years so does it matter still the PCC timeline should still be from birth till date or since birth till jan 2013 is fine?? Thank you



Pakistani pcc shud be upto date till you were not settled abroad. You shud ignore frequent trips to Pakistan that you take to meet your family on vocations


----------



## opfian

msaeed said:


> Thanks a lot FIAS, yes it says Australia instead of Western Australia, "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 4 September" so it means for validation trip no need to land in Perth at all, for permanent move definitely I will go to Perth as it has sponsored me and will hope for the best, if nothing works out in first 6 months then I would not have any choice other then requesting for the release from State Sponsorship.



I think u r putting urself in unnecessary trouble. You shud land in state of your spnsorship (most of the states also require you to inforn them abt arrival)


----------



## shehpar

Guy,

Was there any experience with anyone where medical was pending due to their wife's pregnancy and immediately after submitting medical, granted visa?

for instance, you had your medicals last year but found that your wife was pregnant and her medical was put on hold. then after 9 months submitted her and new born medical, immediately after that you were granted your visa...


----------



## msaeed

opfian said:


> I think u r putting urself in unnecessary trouble. You shud land in state of your spnsorship (most of the states also require you to inforn them abt arrival)


Dear opfian, thanks for your reply, yes for the permanent move what you have pointed out is true but just for a validation trip we can travel to any city in the country and come back, once I will be moving permanently I have to stay and wok in WA for 2 years for sure otherwise definitely it will create issues in future for me, right now my only query was about the validation trip and for that I have read other threads also and what I realized is that it is fine if you don't land in Perth during the validation trip..

I will send an email also to my CO who granted me the VISA to find out..


----------



## opfian

msaeed said:


> Dear opfian, thanks for your reply, yes for the permanent move what you have pointed out is true but just for a validation trip we can travel to any city in the country and come back, once I will be moving permanently I have to stay and wok in WA for 2 years for sure otherwise definitely it will create issues in future for me, right now my only query was about the validation trip and for that I have read other threads also and what I realized is that it is fine if you don't land in Perth during the validation trip.. I will send an email also to my CO who granted me the VISA to find out..



Sure, you may also chk FAQs section of 190 visa on sponsoring state's website. They might require you to inform them abt arrival and attend an orientation session.


----------



## FAIS

opfian said:


> Things aint that easy. I agree he can live anywhere but Citizenship will be ultimately effected. Things are not that easy as you are assuming, otherwise every 190 visa holder cud have settled at place of his own choice.


Hi opian,

Fortunately for 190 visa holders (and unfortunately for the sponsoring states of course), the visa doesn't specify any condition related to spending a minimum period in sponsoring state. 

One of my friends emailed the state that sponsored him. He actually mentioned in his email that he couldn't find a suitable job while staying 7-8 months in the state. They informed him that legally he could live and work in any state. They reminded him of his *moral* obligation of living there for atleast two years. However, they informed that if he would still like to change the state, he should contact them again and they will remove his name from their database.

Only people who breach visa conditions face problems with citizenship applications and there is no visa condition that specifies minimum stay at all unlike with 489 visa which has this kind of condition (and that's why it is a provisional visa). Meaning the person may not be able to get PR if he/ she breaches this condition.

I am not at all an advocate of breaching the moral obligation. However, if there is a need to do that, he/ she should contact sponsoring state to get himself released from this commitment. This is the most appropriate way. 

And I fully agree with you on keeping them informed about current residential address and to register with them. They track the number of places available for nominated occupations. When a person is out of their register, it means they may sponsor someone else to fill the place. If the migrant doesn't keep them informed about his movement to and from sponsoring state (specially for a long term), their occupation quotas will fill very quickly and this will create problems for other genuine 190 applicants.


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> Hi opian, Fortunately for 190 visa holders (and unfortunately for the sponsoring states of course), the visa doesn't specify any condition related to spending a minimum period in sponsoring state. One of my friends emailed the state that sponsored him. He actually mentioned in his email that he couldn't find a suitable job while staying 7-8 months in the state. They informed him that legally he could live and work in any state. They reminded him of his moral obligation of living there for atleast two years. However, they informed that if he would still like to change the state, he should contact them again and they will remove his name from their database. Only people who breach visa conditions face problems with citizenship applications and there is no visa condition that specifies minimum stay at all unlike with 489 visa which has this kind of condition (and that's why it is a provisional visa). Meaning the person may not be able to get PR if he/ she breaches this condition. I am not at all an advocate of breaching the moral obligation. However, if there is a need to do that, he/ she should contact sponsoring state to get himself released from this commitment. This is the most appropriate way. And I fully agree with you on keeping them informed about current residential address and to register with them. They track the number of places available for nominated occupations. When a person is out of their register, it means they may sponsor someone else to fill the place. If the migrant doesn't keep them informed about his movement to and from sponsoring state (specially for a long term), their occupation quotas will fill very quickly and this will create problems for other genuine 190 applicants.


I agree with you, but why most of the 190 applicants dont opt for this option? In my opinion they shud be better informed than us ( who are not present Australia) . A friend of mine was on 176 visa and stayed in SA for an year but cudnt secure a professional job (later he moved to Canada as his CA immigration was also approved). He also told me he was getting a professional role in Melbourne but he didnt move due to his Visa status.

What i feel is that, still there is something which stops SS immigrants from moving to a different state. Rest if someone can come up with an example who got citizenship afterwards, will clear our doubts.


----------



## FAIS

opfian said:


> I agree with you, but why most of the 190 applicants dont opt for this option? In my opinion they shud be better informed than us ( who are not present Australia) . A friend of mine was on 176 visa and stayed in SA for an year but cudnt secure a professional job (later he moved to Canada as his CA immigration was also approved). He also told me he was getting a professional role in Melbourne but he didnt move due to his Visa status.
> 
> What i feel is that, still there is something which stops SS immigrants from moving to a different state. Rest if someone can come up with an example who got citizenship afterwards, will clear our doubts.



Most of the 190 applicants do not know about this option and they fear that their citizenship application would be affected. This is the only reason in my opinion. 

If your friend had inquired from the state, they would have released him from moral commitment. 190 has recently started so you will not find any case related to citizenship. However, you may read the FAQ section on WA government website that requires immigrants to apply for their release (again applying for release is not legally required but a good practice and a moral obligation). See the question and the answer below:

_Q: I received State sponsorship or nomination from Western Australia. Am I able to relocate to another State even though I have not resided in Western Australia for two years?
A: 
By accepting State sponsorship or nomination you signed an agreement with the Government of Western Australia and made a commitment to live and work in Western Australia for a period of two years. To relocate you must apply to Skilled Migration Western Australia for a release from this commitment._

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Frequentquestionsaboutstatesponsorship.aspx

As I said, it is a commitment. Had there been a legal repurcussion, they would have mentioned it clearly in this section. 

It was very unfortunate that your friend left Australia, as in my opinion, Australia is much better a place to settle than Canada.

Again, legally speaking, immigrants on 190 visa don't need a formal release from the commitment but it is a moral responsibility on them to at least inform the state without the support of which, they wouldn't have been granted this visa.


----------



## Hunny1234

blacknight_81 said:


> You need PCC for last 10 years. The certificate should show last 10 years, since the one you got is till 2013, it will not work. Get a new one, ask them to rectify it.



thanks Blacknight, dear as i told im settled outside pakistan since 8 years so still i need one for last ten years ?


----------



## Hunny1234

opfian said:


> Pakistani pcc shud be upto date till you were not settled abroad. You shud ignore frequent trips to Pakistan that you take to meet your family on vocations


thanks opfian, i checked my agent he says its fine, hopefully no issues with it and as per form 80 also im not settled in pakistan since 8 years now, so looks like it should work fine.


----------



## FnF

that's fine


----------



## Hunny1234

okay


----------



## blacknight_81

Hunny1234 said:


> thanks Blacknight, dear as i told im settled outside pakistan since 8 years so still i need one for last ten years ?


It should be of last 10 years, corresponding to the addresses you lived, Pakistan or not.


----------



## immi_aus

Dear fellows 

One of my friends has has launched his application in April 2014,Now at the time of uploading his document he read his ACS letter thoroughly and came to know ACS they did not consider his initial two years of experience.

He has four years of total experience.He claims 5 point for experience (3 years or more) in his visa application.Now he is quite worried. He has claim 60 points in visa 189.

I would highly appreciate your experienced advice that what he should do now?


----------



## TheExpatriate

immi_aus said:


> Dear fellows
> 
> One of my friends has has launched his application in April 2014,Now at the time of uploading his document he read his ACS letter thoroughly and came to know ACS they did not consider his initial two years of experience.
> 
> He has four years of total experience.He claims 5 point for experience (3 years or more) in his visa application.Now he is quite worried. He has claim 60 points in visa 189.
> 
> I would highly appreciate your experienced advice that what he should do now?


Now his EOI where he claimed the points is invalid, accordingly the invitation he received is invalid (since he claimed 5 points he did not deserve which pushed him ahead in the invitation queue) and his application will be rejected since it was based on an invalid invitation.

Exact same scenario happened with a friend of a friend and he lost everything


----------



## BOLT

FAIS said:


> _Q: I received State sponsorship or nomination from Western Australia. Am I able to relocate to another State even though I have not resided in Western Australia for two years?
> A:
> By accepting State sponsorship or nomination you signed an agreement with the Government of Western Australia and made a commitment to live and work in Western Australia for a period of two years. To relocate you must apply to Skilled Migration Western Australia for a release from this commitment._
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Frequentquestionsaboutstatesponsorship.aspx
> 
> As I said, it is a commitment. Had there been a legal repurcussion, they would have mentioned it clearly in this section.
> 
> It was very unfortunate that your friend left Australia, as in my opinion, Australia is much better a place to settle than Canada.
> 
> Again, legally speaking, immigrants on 190 visa don't need a formal release from the commitment but it is a moral responsibility on them to at least inform the state without the support of which, they wouldn't have been granted this visa.


i've been reading your and Opfian discussion. I feel your referred FAQ strengthens Opfian's stance. The FAQ clearly reads that one MUST apply for getting release from the commitment. What could be more LEGAL than this statement. 

So even if, someone, ever applied for release from commitment and the state released the person on sympathetic grounds, then it only proves that the State authorities waived off restrictions for that particular applicant, which is very much legal itself. Now, if for example lot of 190 applicants start doing this, of course then the State will start declining the applications to curb the misuse.

Still this is my understanding, which could be wrong.


----------



## masimshehzad

Australia offers Pakistani asylum-seekers $3k to return home: report - World - DAWN.COM


----------



## _shel

masimshehzad said:


> Australia offers Pakistani asylum-seekers $3k to return home: report - World - DAWN.COM


 Nothing new, assisted return has been happening for many years in all developed countries. 

Usually its those that don't actually have a genuine claim to asylum take it up. Many didn't realise the conditions they would be living in for so long while they waited for some status, free money & flights can sound good. The conditions in Australia are particularly bad, more frequently behind locked doors for the duration. 

Saves the government money of having to house and provide for those which didnt have a claim to begin with. 

Those that believe they have a genuine claim reject the offer and wait out their application hearing even if it means living in poverty for several years but eventually getting their status sorted. 

Love how the labour government is complaining about the practice in the article but they did it for years themselves.


----------



## indiference

opfian said:


> Things aint that easy. I agree he can live anywhere but Citizenship will be ultimately effected. Things are not that easy as you are assuming, otherwise every 190 visa holder cud have settled at place of his own choice.


Agreed


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> Now his EOI where he claimed the points is invalid, accordingly the invitation he received is invalid (since he claimed 5 points he did not deserve which pushed him ahead in the invitation queue) and his application will be rejected since it was based on an invalid invitation.
> 
> Exact same scenario happened with a friend of a friend and he lost everything


Hi,

What will happen if someone got ACS before march 2013 (without points deduction)?


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Hi,
> 
> What will happen if someone got ACS before march 2013 (without points deduction)?


I don't understand the question. Can you please elaborate a little more on the case at hand?


----------



## Hrsid

Waqar Hemani said:


> yes CO would be different every time they reply back because now team handles the case and not just 1 specific CO. Some CO write phone numbers some don't. I will inbox u the number I got


@waqar.. Thats a relief. I was clueless about why the CO replying is different now


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> I don't understand the question. Can you please elaborate a little more on the case at hand?


I received my ACS in march 2013 when deduction was not happening. But after april / may my friend got ACS with deduction. I applied for EOI in may and got invitation in july 2014. Now my question is whether CO evaluate me based on ACS or current rules?


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> I received my ACS in march 2013 when deduction was not happening. But after april / may my friend got ACS with deduction. I applied for EOI in may and got invitation in july 2014. Now my question is whether CO evaluate me based on ACS or current rules?


can you copy the ACS report and remove employer names etc.


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> can you copy the ACS report and remove employer names etc.


Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 27
February 2013.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your XXXXXX completed XXXX has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your Master of Computer Science from XXXXXX completed
XXXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing
Your Bachelor of Science from XXXXX has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
Dates: 01/05 - 01/07 (2yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Developer/Support Engineer
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX
Dates: 01/07 - 10/08 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: Senior Software Developer
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX
Dates: 10/08 - 10/09 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: XXXX
Country: XXXX
Page 2
Dates: 02/10 - 10/12 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: XXXXXX
Dates: 10/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 4mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: XXXXX
Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
makes no representation regarding:
• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT
Professional.
Yours sincerely,


----------



## blacknight_81

shehpar said:


> I received my ACS in march 2013 when deduction was not happening. But after april / may my friend got ACS with deduction. I applied for EOI in may and got invitation in july 2014. Now my question is whether CO evaluate me based on ACS or current rules?


I think this should answer your question:

How long is my result letter valid for? | Australian Computer Society


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 27
> February 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
> the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> Your XXXXXX completed XXXX has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> Your Master of Computer Science from XXXXXX completed
> XXXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
> computing
> Your Bachelor of Science from XXXXX has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> Dates: 01/05 - 01/07 (2yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Developer/Support Engineer
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: XXXXX
> Dates: 01/07 - 10/08 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Software Developer
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: XXXXX
> Dates: 10/08 - 10/09 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: XXXX
> Page 2
> Dates: 02/10 - 10/12 (2yrs 8mths)
> Position: XXXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: XXXXXX
> Dates: 10/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 4mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: XXXXX
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
> makes no representation regarding:
> • The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
> • The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
> This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
> The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT
> Professional.
> Yours sincerely,




If you do not have a similar statement to the following :

"The following employment after December 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."



then there is no deduction.


----------



## TheExpatriate

blacknight_81 said:


> I think this should answer your question:
> 
> How long is my result letter valid for? | Australian Computer Society


I believe he is not asking re the validity. He's asking if he can claim the total experience or if there would be a 2 or 4 year deduction.


----------



## shehpar

blacknight_81 said:


> I think this should answer your question:
> 
> How long is my result letter valid for? | Australian Computer Society


Its already mentioned in my letter as well that validity is 24 months. My question is CO will evaluate strictly based on this or as per current rules where deduction happens?


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Its already mentioned in my letter as well that validity is 24 months. My question is CO will evaluate strictly based on this or as per current rules where deduction happens?


deduction happens at the ACS stage.


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> deduction happens at the ACS stage.


So it means that I am safe :cheer2::whoo:


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> So it means that I am safe :cheer2::whoo:


yep


----------



## blacknight_81

TheExpatriate said:


> I believe he is not asking re the validity. He's asking if he can claim the total experience or if there would be a 2 or 4 year deduction.


Obviously it is the validity which decides if he can claim points against the ACS assessment he holds. 

*PS.* He already mentioned in his original question that there was NO deduction by ACS.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gration-time-pakistanis-1222.html#post4345825


----------



## Arsen

Dear Friends,
I am little bit confused about medicals.
according to referral letter ,my results submitted to DIBP and status shows" Completed".
But in IMMIaccount the status still shows "requested" , but the link " organise your health examination" changed to " no health examination required..." .
How can I know my medicals is finalized or not?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Arsen said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am little bit confused about medicals.
> according to referral letter ,my results submitted to DIBP and status shows" Completed".
> But in IMMIaccount the status still shows "requested" , but the link " organise your health examination" changed to " no health examination required..." .
> How can I know my medicals is finalized or not?


Requested is irrelevant


----------



## Arsen

TheExpatriate said:


> Requested is irrelevant


What Do You Mean?! Can You Please Explain Clearly?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Arsen said:


> What Do You Mean?! Can You Please Explain Clearly?


I mean you're all set ....... don't worry and relax


----------



## Arsen

TheExpatriate said:


> I mean you're all set ....... don't worry and relax


 Thanks very much Bro,

You mean my meds is finalized or it takes a few weeks to become finalized?

My meds submitted on 25 may and the message " no health examination ....." appeared on the same day.


----------



## zahoorahmed

Arsen said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am little bit confused about medicals.
> according to referral letter ,my results submitted to DIBP and status shows" Completed".
> But in IMMIaccount the status still shows "requested" , but the link " organise your health examination" changed to " no health examination required..." .
> How can I know my medicals is finalized or not?


Hi Arsen,

You need to do nothing if on ImmiAccount it is saying 'no health examination required...' and on eMedical it is showing 'Completed'.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Arsen said:


> Thanks very much Bro,
> 
> You mean my meds is finalized or it takes a few weeks to become finalized?
> 
> My meds submitted on 25 may and the message " no health examination ....." appeared on the same day.


It only means your medicals were written up and uploaded by the clinic. Unless you get an email from the CO that you were referred OR asking for more checks, you're fine.


----------



## Arsen

zahoorahmed said:


> Hi Arsen,
> 
> You need to do nothing if on ImmiAccount it is saying 'no health examination required...' and on eMedical it is showing 'Completed'.



Thanks very much Zahoorahmed,

I am just curious about the waiting time after submitting the medicals.what is the next step? also, my case officer sent an email an told me:"All outstanding documents have been provided, we will advise when your application is ready for finalization."

Please advise


----------



## TheExpatriate

Arsen said:


> Thanks very much Zahoorahmed,
> 
> I am just curious about the waiting time after submitting the medicals.what is the next step? also, my case officer sent an email an told me:"All outstanding documents have been provided, we will advise when your application is ready for finalization."
> 
> Please advise


post your timelines please.


----------



## zahoorahmed

Arsen said:


> Thanks very much Zahoorahmed,
> 
> I am just curious about the waiting time after submitting the medicals.what is the next step? also, my case officer sent an email an told me:"All outstanding documents have been provided, we will advise when your application is ready for finalization."
> 
> Please advise


Please share your detailed timeline only then anyone can comment on that.


----------



## Arsen

TheExpatriate said:


> post your timelines please.


App lodged(189) : June 2013

Form 80 , 1221 and Cv requested by team 13 : July 2013- sent august 2013

case officer asked for further info: august 2013

Team 13 asked questions about employment gap and my primary education: November 2013

MED / PCC Request by case officer: MAY 2014

also, i am married with one child.

Thanks for advise, greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Arsen said:


> App lodged(189) : June 2013
> 
> Form 80 , 1221 and Cv requested by team 13 : July 2013- sent august 2013
> 
> case officer asked for further info: august 2013
> 
> Team 13 asked questions about employment gap and my primary education: November 2013
> 
> MED / PCC Request by case officer: MAY 2014
> 
> also, i am married with one child.
> 
> Thanks for advise, greatly appreciated.


Looks like soon enough you will be firing the confetti and fireworks here


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> Looks like soon enough you will be firing the confetti and fireworks here


Dear Expatrirate, What about my.... I am feeling to be in same queue. Please see my timelines.


----------



## Arsen

TheExpatriate said:


> Looks like soon enough you will be firing the confetti and fireworks here


Thanks Bro, 

In ur own opinion, my SC is over now?


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Dear Expatrirate, What about my.... I am feeling to be in same queue. Please see my timelines.


were the Meds/PCCs requested by your CO?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Arsen said:


> Thanks Bro,
> 
> In ur own opinion, my SC is over now?


looks like it .....


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> were the Meds/PCCs requested by your CO?


"PCC, Meds, Form 80, Form 1221 Submitted June 2nd 2014"


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> "PCC, Meds, Form 80, Form 1221 Submitted June 2nd 2014"


I am asking, did he request them, or you sent them anyways?


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> I am asking, did he request them, or you sent them anyways?


After CO assignment, they sent an attachement to me having this point mentioned

"Required to undergo health examinations for your visa
You are required to undergo a health examination(s) to determine if you meet the health
requirement for the grant of an Australian permanent visa.
Please make arrangements to undergo these examinations as outlined in the instructions below
so that your results can be forwarded to the Department as soon as possible, and processing of
your visa application can continue."


----------



## shehpar

shehpar said:


> After CO assignment, they sent an attachement to me having this point mentioned
> 
> "Required to undergo health examinations for your visa
> You are required to undergo a health examination(s) to determine if you meet the health
> requirement for the grant of an Australian permanent visa.
> Please make arrangements to undergo these examinations as outlined in the instructions below
> so that your results can be forwarded to the Department as soon as possible, and processing of
> your visa application can continue."


By the way, I have submitted on "Med&PPC:17Sep13"


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> After CO assignment, they sent an attachement to me having this point mentioned
> 
> "Required to undergo health examinations for your visa
> You are required to undergo a health examination(s) to determine if you meet the health
> requirement for the grant of an Australian permanent visa.
> Please make arrangements to undergo these examinations as outlined in the instructions below
> so that your results can be forwarded to the Department as soon as possible, and processing of
> your visa application can continue."


So he did NOT request PCCs? I do not see any request in your attachment regarding PCCs.


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> So he did NOT request PCCs? I do not see any request in your attachment regarding PCCs.


After that paragraph, other requirement was PCC from UAE.


----------



## shehpar

shehpar said:


> After that paragraph, other requirement was PCC from UAE.


CHARACTER REQUIREMENTS
Evidence of Character
In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character test. Both
applicants must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where they have lived
for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years, these 12 months are calculated cumulatively,
not consecutively. Police Clearances from the UAE are required.
Country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance is at
Which character requirements apply to you?.
● If you are unable to obtain an offshore police clearance certificate it is in your best interests
to demonstrate to us, with documentary evidence where possible, that you have made a
genuine attempt to obtain the relevant certificates. Evidence of the following may
demonstrate a genuine attempt:
● Sending a request to the relevant authorities in the country from where you are required to
obtain a police clearance;
● Making several attempts to contact the relevant authorities in the country from where you
are required to obtain a police clearance if they do not respond to your initial request;
● Asking your relatives/friends living in the country from where you are required to obtain
a police clearance, authorising them if required, to seek the penal clearance on your behalf;
● Providing all the identity details or documents, if available, that are required by the
authorities of the country from where you are requesting a police clearance;
● Paying the fee charged by the relevant authorities to provide an offshore police clearance


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> After that paragraph, other requirement was PCC from UAE.


OK .... one more thing, are you going to do the Wife and Newborn Meds tomorrow? or this is a typo in your signature.


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> OK .... one more thing, are you going to do the Wife and Newborn Meds tomorrow? or this is a typo in your signature.


 already done. they will going to provide them by tomorrow or probably today.


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> already done. they will going to provide them by tomorrow or probably today.


Insha Allah you will get it very soon then .... best of luck


----------



## TheExpatriate

let me know if they request you to refresh your PCC


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> Insha Allah you will get it very soon then .... best of luck


INSHALLAH.... thanks for your wishes... :thumb:


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> let me know if they request you to refresh your PCC


Sure. but I pray that they grant me in first attempt


----------



## zahoorahmed

Arsen said:


> App lodged(189) : June 2013
> 
> Form 80 , 1221 and Cv requested by team 13 : July 2013- sent august 2013
> 
> case officer asked for further info: august 2013
> 
> Team 13 asked questions about employment gap and my primary education: November 2013
> 
> MED / PCC Request by case officer: MAY 2014
> 
> also, i am married with one child.
> 
> Thanks for advise, greatly appreciated.


Dear Arsen,

Likely your SC are over so that's why your CO requested for MED/PCC in MAY-14. However, still there are chances that your SC are still on and not yet finished. In my case, my CO asked my PCC/Med but still my SC are going on. Though, the difference is that my case is of different Visa type and priority group.

To make it sure I would suggest you to contact both CO and IGIS on this. It will give you clues.

My best wishes for you and I wish your SC are over in that case you will receive a good news very soon. InshAllah!


----------



## zahoorahmed

Arsen said:


> App lodged(189) : June 2013
> 
> Form 80 , 1221 and Cv requested by team 13 : July 2013- sent august 2013
> 
> case officer asked for further info: august 2013
> 
> Team 13 asked questions about employment gap and my primary education: November 2013
> 
> MED / PCC Request by case officer: MAY 2014
> 
> also, i am married with one child.
> 
> Thanks for advise, greatly appreciated.


One more thing I would like to add.

Generally, after MED/PCC submission things are very quick and ppls get their GRANT shortly. So, if there is considerable delay it is pretty clear indication that SC are still on. When you submitted your last document - either medical or PCCs?


----------



## Arsen

zahoorahmed said:


> One more thing I would like to add.
> 
> Generally, after MED/PCC submission things are very quick and ppls get their GRANT shortly. So, if there is considerable delay it is pretty clear indication that SC are still on. When you submitted your last document - either medical or PCCs?


Thanks very much for your quick reply.

Both PCC/MED submitted on 25 may ,and on 29 may I received an email from "GSM Allocated " mentioning:"All outstanding documents have been provided, we will advise when your application is ready for finalization."


----------



## zahoorahmed

Arsen said:


> Thanks very much for your quick reply.
> 
> Both PCC/MED submitted on 25 may ,and on 29 may I received an email from "GSM Allocated " mentioning:"All outstanding documents have been provided, we will advise when your application is ready for finalization."


As I said earlier, it seems that likely your SC are over, I hope so.

But it is better to just drop query on IGIS, there is no harm, it may give you some lead.

About 24 days are passed since you submitted your last document and generally in this time ppls get their grant. But it is sometimes little delayed too so no need to worry about much.


----------



## TheExpatriate

I'd say he should check with the CO, and if he says it's in SC, then IGIS


----------



## TheExpatriate

For instance, I provided everything 20 days ago ....... Nothing yet except the notification of a missing document


----------



## Arsen

zahoorahmed said:


> As I said earlier, it seems that likely your SC are over, I hope so.
> 
> But it is better to just drop query on IGIS, there is no harm, it may give you some lead.
> 
> About 24 days are passed since you submitted your last document and generally in this time ppls get their grant. But it is sometimes little delayed too so no need to worry about much.


Thanks very much for your reply Bro,

I hope a speedy Grant for all of us.


----------



## imranhassan852

Dears,

A few questions related to preparation of PCC:

1- I lived at two different locations in Pakistan during last 10 years. So can I apply for PCC at both places simultaneously or PCC to be prepared from the place of my permanent address first and then from other locations?

2- I lived in Multan from 2007 to 2013 and in Lahore from 2003 to 2007. But my permanent address is from Sargodha where I lived more than 10 years ago (have been out of my home city for more than 10 years). Officer from Lahore Police Station said that PCC will first be issued from Sargodha (my permanent address) and then from lahore.

Need your valued feedback gents. I am confused alot now.


----------



## FAIS

BOLT said:


> i've been reading your and Opfian discussion. I feel your referred FAQ strengthens Opfian's stance. The FAQ clearly reads that one MUST apply for getting release from the commitment. What could be more LEGAL than this statement.
> 
> So even if, someone, ever applied for release from commitment and the state released the person on sympathetic grounds, then it only proves that the State authorities waived off restrictions for that particular applicant, which is very much legal itself. Now, if for example lot of 190 applicants start doing this, of course then the State will start declining the applications to curb the misuse.
> 
> Still this is my understanding, which could be wrong.


I didn’t want to go into that much detail but had to clarify confusion about subclass 190. More than anything, the career of people going to Australia on subclass 190 visa is important. If they don’t find any suitable employment in there sponsoring state, they shouldn’t waste time and relocate if any good opportunity comes on their way in other non-sponsoring states. 

The use of word ‘must’ doesn’t make anything legal. In fact you have to have a legislation/ regulation/ or (if there is no legislation) a legally binding agreement in place (but that too can be challenged in the court of law). In the case of subclass 190 visas, first of all there is no legally binding agreement in place. Secondly, any other agreement is superseded by the pertinent legislation currently in applicable. 

Provided below is the comparison of relevant migration regulations that govern the skilled visas 189 and 190. They are current as of June 02, 2014.

Text in ‘red’ and ‘blue’ are the only differences between regulations pertinent to visa subclasses 189 and 190. Text in ‘blue’ is the addition in 190 regulation.

Also, if you notice 190.6 below, it specifies the only condition that may be imposed in both subclass 189 and 190. The condition is identified as 8515 that states: _“The holder of the visa must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entering Australia”_. Those who have received 189 or 190 visas know that this is the only condition imposed on the secondary applicants. Now please identify how many differences are there in the below text between subclass 189 and subclass 190. I am sure you may not find any difference that says holder must live in the sponsoring state in regulation pertinent to subclass 190.

_*Subclass 190—Skilled—Nominated*

*190.1—Interpretation*

Note 1: For registered course, relevant assessing authority and skilled occupation: see regulation 1.03.

Note 2: Regulation 1.03 also provides that competent English has the meaning set out in regulation 1.15C.

Note 3: There are no interpretation provisions specific to this Part.

*190.2—Primary criteria*

Note: The primary criteria for the grant of a Subclass 190 visa must be satisfied by at least one member of a family unit. The other members of the family unit who are applicants for a visa of this subclass need satisfy only the secondary criteria.

All criteria must be satisfied at the time a decision is made on the application.

190.21—Criteria

190.211 
The applicant was invited, in writing, by the Minister to apply for the visa.

190.212 
(1) At the time of invitation to apply for the visa:

(a) the relevant assessing authority had assessed the applicant’s skills as suitable for the applicant’s nominated skilled occupation; and

(b) the assessment was not for a Subclass 485 (Temporary Graduate) visa.

(2) If the assessment was made on the basis of a qualification obtained in Australia while the applicant held a student visa, the qualification was obtained as a result of studying a registered course.

190.213 
At the time of invitation to apply for the visa, the applicant had competent English.

190.214 
(1) The applicant’s score, when assessed in relation to the visa under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act, is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa.

(2) The applicant’s score, when assessed in relation to the visa under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act, is not less than the qualifying score for that Subdivision.

Note: Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act provides for the application of a points system under which applicants for relevant visas are given an assessed score based on a prescribed number of points for particular attributes, assessed against the relevant pool mark and pass mark: see sections 92 to 96 of the Act.

The prescribed points and the manner of their allocation are provided for in Division 2.6 and Schedule 6D of these Regulations. Pool marks and pass marks are set from time to time by the Minister by instrument: see section 96 of the Act.

190.215 
The nominating State or Territory government agency has not withdrawn the nomination.

190.216 
(1) The applicant satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003, 4004, 4005, 4010, 4020 and 4021.

(2) If the applicant had turned 18 at the time of application, the applicant satisfies public interest criterion 4019.

(3) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who is an applicant for a Subclass 190 visa satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003, 4004, 4005, 4010 and 4020.

(4) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who:

(a) is an applicant for a Subclass 190 visa; and
(b) had turned 18 at the time of application;
satisfies public interest criterion 4019.

(5) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who:

(a) is an applicant for a Subclass 190 visa; and
(b) has not turned 18;
satisfies public interest criteria 4015 and 4016.

(6) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who is not an applicant for a Subclass 190 visa:

(a) satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003 and 4004; and
(b) satisfies public interest criterion 4005, unless it would be unreasonable to require the person to undergo assessment in relation to that criterion.

190.217

(1) The applicant satisfies special return criteria 5001, 5002 and 5010.

(2) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who is an applicant for a Subclass 190 visa satisfies special return criteria 5001, 5002 and 5010.

*190.3—Secondary criteria*

Note: These criteria are for applicants who are members of the family unit of a person who satisfies the primary criteria. All criteria must be satisfied at the time a decision is made on the application.

190.31—Criteria

190.311 

The applicant:

(a) is a member of the family unit of a person who holds a Subclass 190 visa granted on the basis of satisfying the primary criteria for the grant of the visa; and

(b) made a combined application with that person.

190.312 

(1) The applicant satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003, 4004, 4005, 4010, 4020 and 4021.

(2) If the applicant had turned 18 at the time of application, the applicant satisfies public interest criterion 4019.

(3) If the applicant has not turned 18, the applicant satisfies public interest criteria 4017 and 4018.

190.313 
The applicant satisfies special return criteria 5001, 5002 and 5010.

*190.4—Circumstances applicable to grant*

190.411 

The applicant may be in or outside Australia when the visa is granted, but not in immigration clearance.

Note: The second instalment of visa application charge must be paid before the visa can be granted.

*190.5—When visa is in effect*

190.511 

Permanent visa permitting the holder to travel to and enter Australia for 5 years from the date of grant.

*190.6—Conditions*

190.611 
If the applicant is outside Australia when the visa is granted:

(a) first entry must be made before the date specified by the Minister; and
(b) if the applicant satisfies the secondary criteria for the grant of the visa, condition 8515 may be imposed._


----------



## FAIS

Now please look at the list of conditions that may be imposed on subclass 489 visa as governed by the pertinent regulation. Specially, we have to refer to condition 8539 (para 489.611) that states:

_"While the holder is in Australia, the holder must live, study and work only in an area specified by the Minister in an instrument in writing for item 6A1001 of Schedule 6A or item 6D101 of Schedule 6D, as in force:
(a) when the visa was granted; or
(b) if the holder has held more than 1 visa that is subject to this condition—when the first of those visas was granted."_

_*489 Visa Conditions*_

_489.6—Conditions
489.611 
If the applicant who satisfied the primary criteria for the grant of the visa was nominated by a State or Territory government agency, condition 8539 must be imposed.

489.612 
If the applicant who satisfied the primary criteria for the grant of the visa was sponsored by a person, condition 8549 must be imposed.

489.613 

(1) If condition 8539 was imposed on the visa held at the time of application by the applicant who satisfied the primary criteria for the grant of the visa in the Second Provisional Visa stream, condition 8539 must be imposed.

(2) If:

(a) an applicant is granted a Subclass 489 visa on the basis of satisfying the secondary criteria; and

(b) the applicant who satisfied the primary criteria also holds another General Skilled Migration visa on which condition 8539 has been imposed;
condition 8539 must be imposed.

489.614 

(1) If condition 8549 was imposed on the visa held at the time of application by the applicant who satisfied the primary criteria for the grant of the visa in the Second Provisional Visa stream, condition 8549 must be imposed.

(2) If:

(a) an applicant is granted a Subclass 489 visa on the basis of satisfying the secondary criteria; and

(b) the applicant who satisfied the primary criteria also holds another General Skilled Migration visa on which condition 8549 has been imposed;
condition 8549 must be imposed.

489.615 
If the applicant is outside Australia when the visa is granted:

(a) first entry must be made before a date specified by the Minister; and
(b) if the applicant satisfies the secondary criteria for the grant of the visa, condition 8515 may be imposed._


----------



## caprio

my case is also being delayed and probably it is for the same reason


----------



## FAIS

The reason to refer to the migration regulations is to inform my fellow visa holders that there is no difference in the conditions imposed on 189 and 190 visa. However, there are significant differences in the conditions listed for subclass 489 visa. One of the conditions that may be imposed on 489 visa holders requires them to live in a specified area for a specified time.

If 190 visa had the similar condition, it would have been listed in the regulation. 

Again, I am not an advocate of breaching moral obligations. It is the state that nominated the visa holders and it is because of this nomination, he/ she has been granted the visa. But "Australia" also wants that the "Permanent Residents" become tax payers and take part in the progress of the country rather than sitting idle or doing unskilled jobs and later become less useful for the country because of significant gaps in employment that reduces their skillsets. Australia doesn't want to lose the talent and that's why holders are granted "Permanent Resident" status.

And that's why 489 is not a permanent visa. If Australia realises that the holder hasn't contributed in the progress of a particular territory, subsequent PR visa may be refused.

Also, states do not have any involvement in awarding citizenship. If holders of 189 or 190 haven't breached any visa condition (and there is no visa condition related to minimum stay in any particular territory), the holder is normally granted with the citizenship provided all other citizenship requirements are met. 

I have also asked my friend to forward me the email sent to him when he wanted release from his commitment. When I get that, I will paste the same here (after hiding unnecessary details).


----------



## _shel

FAIS said:


> The reason to refer to the migration regulations is to inform my fellow visa holders that there is no difference in the conditions imposed on 189 and 190 visa. However, there are significant differences in the conditions listed for subclass 489 visa. One of the conditions that may be imposed on 489 visa holders requires them to live in a specified area for a specified time.
> 
> If 190 visa had the similar condition, it would have been listed in the regulation.
> 
> Again, I am not an advocate of breaching moral obligations.
> 
> *SNIPPED*
> .


 If you are not an advocate of it why do you continue to bleat on and on about it? 

You are right though.


----------



## FAIS

_shel said:


> If you are not an advocate of it why do you continue to bleat on and on about it?
> 
> You are right though.


So that people do not leave Australia without fully understanding their rights and obligations. Australia needs skilled people. It doesn't want skilled people to leave. Is it wrong?

And thanks for agreeing with me.


----------



## _shel

FAIS said:


> So that people do not leave Australia without fully understanding their rights and obligations. Australia needs skilled people. It doesn't want skilled people to leave. Is it wrong?
> 
> And thanks for agreeing with me.


 Of course they dont want them to leave. They would rather they stuck it out in the state for as long as possible but leave no way. 

The only problems they see are..

1, too many people flocking to the major cities. Meaning they cant find work as their are too many people fighting for the same job. So more unemployment for migrants and citizens alike. 

2, Their needs are not met ie they 'need' or want people to live in specific areas and they are not. 

But given born citizens dont want to live in and cant find work in some of these places they cant expect migrants to be able to any easier. They need the infrastructure in such areas, homes, schools, medical services and more importantly businesses before they could ever make it a legal requirement to force you to stay.


----------



## FAIS

_shel said:


> Of course they dont want them to leave. They would rather they stuck it out in the state for as long as possible but leave no way.
> 
> The only problems they see are..
> 
> 1, too many people flocking to the major cities. Meaning they cant find work as their are too many people fighting for the same job. So more unemployment for migrants and citizens alike.
> 
> 2, Their needs are not met ie they 'need' or want people to live in specific areas and they are not.
> 
> But given born citizens dont want to live in and cant find work in some of these places they cant expect migrants to be able to any easier. They need the infrastructure in such areas, homes, schools, medical services and more importantly businesses before they could ever make it a legal requirement to force you to stay.



That's the best explanation I have read. In fact, they mention almost the same reasons in their response to anyone who wants a release from commitment. But you have elaborated it quite beautifully.


By the way, do you have any idea why the government is not making it a requirement (I mean adding a condition of stay on 190 visa). I undertand that they will have to convert it into a provisional visa but then the valid problems you have listed can be addressed.


----------



## FAIS

_shel said:


> Of course they dont want them to leave. They would rather they stuck it out in the state for as long as possible but leave no way.
> 
> The only problems they see are..
> 
> 1, too many people flocking to the major cities. Meaning they cant find work as their are too many people fighting for the same job. So more unemployment for migrants and citizens alike.
> 
> 2, Their needs are not met ie they 'need' or want people to live in specific areas and they are not.
> 
> But given born citizens dont want to live in and cant find work in some of these places they cant expect migrants to be able to any easier. They need the infrastructure in such areas, homes, schools, medical services and more importantly businesses before they could ever make it a legal requirement to force you to stay.


By the way, I am also facing a dilemma. I am in the final stages of being offered a very good job in NZ. After I informed them about my current pay, they are considering changing the grade altogether and offering me 'Manager' position. I don't think I will be offered this position easily in Aus because of tough compitition.

The thing is, I got Aus PR and now planning to accept a job in NZ. Not feeling good about it for the same reasons.


----------



## _shel

FAIS said:


> That's the best explanation I have read. In fact, they mention almost the same reasons in their response to anyone who wants a release from commitment. But you have elaborated it quite beautifully.
> 
> 
> By the way, do you have any idea why the government is not making it a requirement (I mean adding a condition of stay on 190 visa). I undertand that they will have to convert it into a provisional visa but then the valid problems you have listed can be addressed.


 No idea really why it is not a legal requirement. I thought when they changed the visas from 176 to 190 they would bring that in but no. 

I think they probably feel it would be too restrictive. They have strict restrictions on the 489 already, to do such on the 190 would be denying themselves applications from skilled professionals who would simply apply to other countries. 

They cant really attach such restrictions to a PR visa anyway. They would then have a situation of having different classes of PR, which is not fair or equal and goes against what Australia strives for. Permanent residence is just that, without restriction or demand on you.


----------



## FAIS

_shel said:


> I think they probably feel it would be too restrictive. They have strict restrictions on the 489 already, to do such on the 190 would be denying themselves applications from skilled professionals who would simply apply to other countries.
> 
> They cant really attach such restrictions to a PR visa anyway. They would then have a situation of having different classes of PR, which is not fair or equal and goes against what Australia strives for. Permanent residence is just that, without restriction or demand on you.


So true!


----------



## retro

I hate to break up the discussion on the technicalities of the different visa classes but I just noticed FAIS's occupation and was pleasantly surprised to see a fellow internal auditor. While we have a number of accountants over here, its great to run into someone from the same profession.

As you've already gotten your visa, maybe you can pass around some of your wisdom so that the rest of us can pick up a few pointers and expedite our process.

Coming back to the profession bit, how's the job market at present for internal auditors both in Oz and NZ?


----------



## usman.shahid

anyone please give me IOM Lahore phone number for concession fares...


----------



## marium.batool

I am new to this forum. 

I have one query that I have 3 years of experience but ACS cut my two years of experience.

Can i claim points for 3 years in my EOI? will DAIC follow ACS or have different rule for experience?


----------



## _shel

marium.batool said:


> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have one query that I have 3 years of experience but ACS cut my two years of experience.
> 
> Can i claim points for 3 years in my EOI? will DAIC follow ACS or have different rule for experience?


 They follow ACS bar work experience gained after your assessment for which you simply provide additional references and pay slips. 

Do not claim prior to the date ACS stated you became skilled.


----------



## opfian

marium.batool said:


> I am new to this forum. I have one query that I have 3 years of experience but ACS cut my two years of experience. Can i claim points for 3 years in my EOI? will DAIC follow ACS or have different rule for experience?


Welcome aboard!

DIBP will consider ACS assessment. I am afraid you will not be able to claim 03 years experience.


----------



## marium.batool

Is there any written proof of your statement.Is anyone gone through same situation?

If you read computer network and system engineer occupation it is written you require bachelor degree only for skill experience.

I think its just ACS rule not DAIC


----------



## blacknight_81

marium.batool said:


> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have one query that I have 3 years of experience but ACS cut my two years of experience.
> 
> Can i claim points for 3 years in my EOI? will DAIC follow ACS or have different rule for experience?


They will follow ACS assessment report.


----------



## blacknight_81

usman.shahid said:


> anyone please give me IOM Lahore phone number for concession fares...


Try getting quotes from local travel agents, I am sure someone can come up with good price.


----------



## FAIS

marium.batool said:


> Is there any written proof of your statement.Is anyone gone through same situation?
> 
> If you read computer network and system engineer occupation it is written you require bachelor degree only for skill experience.
> 
> I think its just ACS rule not DAIC


DIAC will consider the experience after the date you become skilled according to ACS.

So if ACS has included your two (out of total three) years of experience to consider you skilled, you cannot claim any points for those two years. If all three years of experience is post skilled (i.e. experience gained after the date when ACS considered you skilled), DIAC will consider three years and you can claim points for all provided you meet all other requirements.


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> DIAC will consider the experience after the date you become skilled according to ACS. So if ACS has included your two (out of total three) years of experience to consider you skilled, you cannot claim any points for those two years. If all three years of experience is post skilled (i.e. experience gained after the date when ACS considered you skilled), DIAC will consider three years and you can claim points for all provided you meet all other requirements.



She clearly mentioned 02 years are not considered by ACS. In this case she shud avoid claiming 03 year work experience from DIBP.

In order to meet DIBP threshold of minimum score, she can look for an alternative of work experience like higher score in IELETS.


----------



## TheExpatriate

marium.batool said:


> Is there any written proof of your statement.Is anyone gone through same situation?
> 
> If you read computer network and system engineer occupation it is written you require bachelor degree only for skill experience.
> 
> I think its just ACS rule not DAIC



I have a friend of a friend who did this, got rejected, and lost all the money

Wanna try? be my guest ......... just don't forget to report back here afterwards.


Everyone here is trying to advice you for the sake of helping you, no one is misleading you


----------



## FAIS

opfian said:


> She clearly mentioned 02 years are not considered by ACS. In this case she shud avoid claiming 03 year work experience from DIBP.
> 
> In order to meet DIBP threshold of minimum score, she can look for an alternative of work experience like higher score in IELETS.


ACS didn't consider the two years experience at all or ACS considered this experience as part of skills assessment due to which she is left with only one year post skilled work experience. 

She didn't clearly specify this. 

In anycase, you are right that she should follow ACS assessment to be on the safest side.


----------



## FAIS

retro said:


> I hate to break up the discussion on the technicalities of the different visa classes but I just noticed FAIS's occupation and was pleasantly surprised to see a fellow internal auditor. While we have a number of accountants over here, its great to run into someone from the same profession.
> 
> As you've already gotten your visa, maybe you can pass around some of your wisdom so that the rest of us can pick up a few pointers and expedite our process.
> 
> Coming back to the profession bit, how's the job market at present for internal auditors both in Oz and NZ?


This seems to be a very formal request 

Nothing special, I used to upload additional documents and then after some days I used to send the same documents to my CO through email. A couple of times, I noted that the status on the online application portal changed to 'received' after I sent email containing already uploaded documents. 

It was like waking someone up from 'deep sleep'. I also kept asking him questions (not on the status but on change in circumstances). For example, I visited Pakistan and UK during processing and sent him a short email asking if he requires my updated travel history. We changed our residence in Pakistan and I sent an email to him if he needs to update anything in my application

You know, these sort of questions remind them about us from time to time and about our application that's on their table. Some questions do make them open the file and you feel progress on your application. 

As far as profession is concerned, I also have extensive information systems audit and computer assisted audit techniques (CAATs) experience. During the processing of my visa, I received one email from Australia and one from NZ asking about the progress on the application. I think Big4 firms in Australia need broad experience. What I mean of broad experience is 'Jack of All'. 

If someone doesn't have broad experience, he/ she should have very specialized experience of a particular industry/ business process/ system to be considered in the industry. Auditiing of banks/ insurace companies/ mining industry is one of the skills highly regarded in Australia and agricultural/ healthcare sectors audit is regarded in NZ (even in big4 firms). This is my observation and may be wrong. In systems, if you have extensive internal audit experience related to SAP, you may get very high salary very soon.

Job market seems to be good as I have already received two calls after grant and one is almost in the final stages. Don't know about future though as situations sometimes change quite rapidly.

What I suggest, you register your skills on different recruiters and all the big4 firms websites. Keep your CV updated and send occasional emails to the recruitters handling specific jobs to remain in touch with them. If they have provided their numbers, don't hesitate to give them a call once your visa has been finalized to update them on your availability. 

Hope above helps.


----------



## usman.shahid

do we need to get protector stamp in passport before we fly Australia on 189 visa? those who have traveled before share your experiences also...


----------



## blacknight_81

usman.shahid said:


> do we need to get protector stamp in passport before we fly Australia on 189 visa? those who have traveled before share your experiences also...


Well technically you shouldn't be required to get it since it only applies if you hold 'work visa' and travelling out of the country for that reason.


----------



## opfian

usman.shahid said:


> do we need to get protector stamp in passport before we fly Australia on 189 visa? those who have traveled before share your experiences also...


Its a lame stamp with no practical use, limited to work visas only


----------



## _shel

opfian said:


> Its a lame stamp with no practical use, limited to work visas only


 What is a protector stamp?


----------



## TheExpatriate

_shel said:


> What is a protector stamp?


Pakistanis travelling on work visas require it ....... just a way to collect fees.

Same as in Egypt, I need to renew a "Work Permit for working overseas" every year if I travel on work visas ! Just a lame way to make money off the "rich *******s who work overseas" .......


----------



## shehpar

Guys, A Quick question. When CO asks for PCC / Meds, what is the mode of communications. Means, just sends an attachement having document list / request details or directly send email text body?


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Guys, A Quick question. When CO asks for PCC / Meds, what is the mode of communications. Means, just sends an attachement having document list / request details or directly send email text body?


What difference would that make? Whatever or However he requests, you have to send the documents anyways


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> What difference would that make? Whatever or However he requests, you have to send the documents anyways


Dear Expatriate,

Thanks for your reply. I am just trying to get the idea. whether the documents were required by default as a process or intentionally by CO for granting visa?


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Dear Expatriate,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am just trying to get the idea. whether the documents were required by default as a process or intentionally by CO for granting visa?


still it is not indicative. I received my requests in PDFs ........ and they were not generic as they had - for instance - a specific request for my IELTS report with a specific TRF#


----------



## blacknight_81

_shel said:


> What is a protector stamp?


This should answer your question:

Bureau of Emigration and Overseas Employment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## retro

Should I be sending work related documents (payslips,employer reference letter, tax returns and bank statements) with my visa application when I'm not claiming any work experience points?


----------



## haq82

Guys please advise : PCC and Medicals requested by CO in May, i submitted them this July 12, 2014. After that i asked CO is he needs anything else , he replied standard email. Which seems to me probably that my security checks might still be in process or vice versa.

Today i went for my wife medicals and got the news that she is pregnant. Good news alhamdulillah ... The question is:

1. Should i inform CO to delay decision ? As my wife is pregnant.

2. Or should i remain quiet and wait for a month, and if i get anything positive then plan to immigrate so that birth takes place inside autralia.

Any advise/ comments .. As i have no idea what is legal and better decision at this stage? As i might be just close to granted australian immigration? Probably


----------



## TheExpatriate

haq82 said:


> Guys please advise : PCC and Medicals requested by CO in May, i submitted them this July 12, 2014. After that i asked CO is he needs anything else , he replied standard email. Which seems to me probably that my security checks might still be in process or vice versa. Today i went for my wife medicals and got the news that she is pregnant. Good news alhamdulillah ... The question is: 1. Should i inform CO to delay decision ? As my wife is pregnant. 2. Or should i remain quiet and wait for a month, and if i get anything positive then plan to immigrate so that birth takes place inside autralia. Any advise/ comments .. As i have no idea what is legal and better decision at this stage? As i might be just close to granted australian immigration? Probably


1- you must inform ASAP 

2- no


----------



## haq82

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- you must inform ASAP 2- no


 is it mentioned somewhere that its not possible to immigrate with pregnancy .., what if i had got my grant yesterday and today i came to know that my wife is pregnant ??


----------



## haq82

haq82 said:


> is it mentioned somewhere that its not possible to immigrate with pregnancy .., what if i had got my grant yesterday and today i came to know that my wife is pregnant ??


 i know ethically it may not be correct? Any reference where it is stated so that i can let me CO know with that detail.


----------



## _shel

haq82 said:


> is it mentioned somewhere that its not possible to immigrate with pregnancy .., what if i had got my grant yesterday and today i came to know that my wife is pregnant ??


 Why does it say that and where is that mentioned? 

If you can complete an application, including medicals, then are fit to fly to Australia it can be done start to finish while pregnant. No reason why not. 

CO needs to know about it but it more for their information because until baby is born their is no additional info needed in respect of the pregnancy.


----------



## girlaussie

No, I did without any problem, it has got nothing to do with the immigration, I mean if she already cleared her medicals & you both got your grants then just FLY. It shouldn't be a problem really.

Girl Aussie



haq82 said:


> is it mentioned somewhere that its not possible to immigrate with pregnancy .., what if i had got my grant yesterday and today i came to know that my wife is pregnant ??


----------



## indiference

FAIS said:


> I didn’t want to go into that much detail but had to clarify confusion about subclass 190. More than anything, the career of people going to Australia on subclass 190 visa is important. If they don’t find any suitable employment in there sponsoring state, they shouldn’t waste time and relocate if any good opportunity comes on their way in other non-sponsoring states. The use of word ‘must’ doesn’t make anything legal. In fact you have to have a legislation/ regulation/ or (if there is no legislation) a legally binding agreement in place (but that too can be challenged in the court of law). In the case of subclass 190 visas, first of all there is no legally binding agreement in place. Secondly, any other agreement is superseded by the pertinent legislation currently in applicable. Provided below is the comparison of relevant migration regulations that govern the skilled visas 189 and 190. They are current as of June 02, 2014. Text in ‘red’ and ‘blue’ are the only differences between regulations pertinent to visa subclasses 189 and 190. Text in ‘blue’ is the addition in 190 regulation. Also, if you notice 190.6 below, it specifies the only condition that may be imposed in both subclass 189 and 190. The condition is identified as 8515 that states: “The holder of the visa must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entering Australia”. Those who have received 189 or 190 visas know that this is the only condition imposed on the secondary applicants. Now please identify how many differences are there in the below text between subclass 189 and subclass 190. I am sure you may not find any difference that says holder must live in the sponsoring state in regulation pertinent to subclass 190. Subclass 190—Skilled—Nominated 190.1—Interpretation Note 1: For registered course, relevant assessing authority and skilled occupation: see regulation 1.03. Note 2: Regulation 1.03 also provides that competent English has the meaning set out in regulation 1.15C. Note 3: There are no interpretation provisions specific to this Part. 190.2—Primary criteria Note: The primary criteria for the grant of a Subclass 190 visa must be satisfied by at least one member of a family unit. The other members of the family unit who are applicants for a visa of this subclass need satisfy only the secondary criteria. All criteria must be satisfied at the time a decision is made on the application. 190.21—Criteria 190.211 The applicant was invited, in writing, by the Minister to apply for the visa. 190.212 (1) At the time of invitation to apply for the visa: (a) the relevant assessing authority had assessed the applicant’s skills as suitable for the applicant’s nominated skilled occupation; and (b) the assessment was not for a Subclass 485 (Temporary Graduate) visa. (2) If the assessment was made on the basis of a qualification obtained in Australia while the applicant held a student visa, the qualification was obtained as a result of studying a registered course. 190.213 At the time of invitation to apply for the visa, the applicant had competent English. 190.214 (1) The applicant’s score, when assessed in relation to the visa under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act, is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa. (2) The applicant’s score, when assessed in relation to the visa under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act, is not less than the qualifying score for that Subdivision. Note: Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act provides for the application of a points system under which applicants for relevant visas are given an assessed score based on a prescribed number of points for particular attributes, assessed against the relevant pool mark and pass mark: see sections 92 to 96 of the Act. The prescribed points and the manner of their allocation are provided for in Division 2.6 and Schedule 6D of these Regulations. Pool marks and pass marks are set from time to time by the Minister by instrument: see section 96 of the Act. 190.215 The nominating State or Territory government agency has not withdrawn the nomination. 190.216 (1) The applicant satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003, 4004, 4005, 4010, 4020 and 4021. (2) If the applicant had turned 18 at the time of application, the applicant satisfies public interest criterion 4019. (3) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who is an applicant for a Subclass 190 visa satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003, 4004, 4005, 4010 and 4020. (4) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who: (a) is an applicant for a Subclass 190 visa; and (b) had turned 18 at the time of application; satisfies public interest criterion 4019. (5) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who: (a) is an applicant for a Subclass 190 visa; and (b) has not turned 18; satisfies public interest criteria 4015 and 4016. (6) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who is not an applicant for a Subclass 190 visa: (a) satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003 and 4004; and (b) satisfies public interest criterion 4005, unless it would be unreasonable to require the person to undergo assessment in relation to that criterion. 190.217 (1) The applicant satisfies special return criteria 5001, 5002 and 5010. (2) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who is an applicant for a Subclass 190 visa satisfies special return criteria 5001, 5002 and 5010. 190.3—Secondary criteria Note: These criteria are for applicants who are members of the family unit of a person who satisfies the primary criteria. All criteria must be satisfied at the time a decision is made on the application. 190.31—Criteria 190.311 The applicant: (a) is a member of the family unit of a person who holds a Subclass 190 visa granted on the basis of satisfying the primary criteria for the grant of the visa; and (b) made a combined application with that person. 190.312 (1) The applicant satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003, 4004, 4005, 4010, 4020 and 4021. (2) If the applicant had turned 18 at the time of application, the applicant satisfies public interest criterion 4019. (3) If the applicant has not turned 18, the applicant satisfies public interest criteria 4017 and 4018. 190.313 The applicant satisfies special return criteria 5001, 5002 and 5010. 190.4—Circumstances applicable to grant 190.411 The applicant may be in or outside Australia when the visa is granted, but not in immigration clearance. Note: The second instalment of visa application charge must be paid before the visa can be granted. 190.5—When visa is in effect 190.511 Permanent visa permitting the holder to travel to and enter Australia for 5 years from the date of grant. 190.6—Conditions 190.611 If the applicant is outside Australia when the visa is granted: (a) first entry must be made before the date specified by the Minister; and (b) if the applicant satisfies the secondary criteria for the grant of the visa, condition 8515 may be imposed.


Well.....for sub class 190, if the visa holder will not fulfil their obligatation of 2 years stay in a specific state , it will eventually impact their citizenship. After you apply for citizenship, they take 3 to 6 months time to approve your citizenship and during this time they verify the details against the committments towards the visa provided. If this obligation was not there then most people will opt for this as a short cut to get PR since the federal one takes much longer time.

The core is to understand why state sponsored visa's are quicker i.e cause they want those states to develop in certain skills and fulfil the shortage. I dont think there should be any doubt about this visa obligations, we can interpret words as we want but in the end they are very clear with their message. I would advice all sub class 190 visa holder to take this into consideration and not to risk their long term objective.


----------



## haq82

girlaussie said:


> No, I did without any problem, it has got nothing to do with the immigration, I mean if she already cleared her medicals & you both got your grants then just FLY. It shouldn't be a problem really. Girl Aussie


 but i have not been granted visa .. Our medicals extended till october 22


----------



## indiference

marium.batool said:


> Is there any written proof of your statement.Is anyone gone through same situation? If you read computer network and system engineer occupation it is written you require bachelor degree only for skill experience. I think its just ACS rule not DAIC


DIBP will go with what ACS has validated therefore you cant claim points for 3 years work expereince.

ACS validates work expereince relevant to your selected occupation and in most cases will rule out your experience prior to completing your basic education required for that occupation or if that work expereince is not closely related to your selected occupation.


----------



## perfect stranger

indiference said:


> Well.....for sub class 190, if the visa holder will not fulfil their obligatation of 2 years stay in a specific state , it will eventually impact their citizenship. After you apply for citizenship, they take 3 to 6 months time to approve your citizenship and during this time they verify the details against the committments towards the visa provided. If this obligation was not there then most people will opt for this as a short cut to get PR since the federal one takes much longer time.
> 
> The core is to understand why state sponsored visa's are quicker i.e cause they want those states to develop in certain skills and fulfil the shortage. I dont think there should be any doubt about this visa obligations, we can interpret words as we want but in the end they are very clear with their message. I would advice all sub class 190 visa holder to take this into consideration and not to risk their long term objective.


I have also read on this forum, that failing to spend first 2 years in sponsoring state may cause problem in citizenship. Just for peace of mind, we should stay in the sponsoring state for 2 years. Its really not that long period to have a peace of mind, other than keeping the citizenship at stake.


----------



## TheExpatriate

haq82 said:


> is it mentioned somewhere that its not possible to immigrate with pregnancy .., what if i had got my grant yesterday and today i came to know that my wife is pregnant ??


well let me explain to you

1- In the initial contact, it says you MUST inform of any changes in circumstances (pregnancy, employment, address ...etc.)

2- If your wife hasn't done medicals yet, she cannot do the X-Ray until after birth (recommended by the Australian government), or until second trimester with lead shields (if you agree to take the risk, which some doctors say is OK), or to exempt her from the X-Ray until she delivers and make her sign an undertaking to do so, but this is only applicable if she has NOT lived in/visited a high risk TB country for a total of 90 days in the last five years. Pakistan IS high risk ..... List is here www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/1163i-supplement.pdf


3- If your wife passed the medicals, then it's your duty to inform, and it will NOT delay your grant, and in such case, if you are not granted before birth, you can add the baby to the application ..... 

4- Don't mess with DIBP, whatever you do will chase you down and bite you in the behind


----------



## FAIS

indiference said:


> Well.....for sub class 190, if the visa holder will not fulfil their obligatation of 2 years stay in a specific state , it will eventually impact their citizenship. After you apply for citizenship, they take 3 to 6 months time to approve your citizenship and during this time they verify the details against the committments towards the visa provided. If this obligation was not there then most people will opt for this as a short cut to get PR since the federal one takes much longer time.
> 
> The core is to understand why state sponsored visa's are quicker i.e cause they want those states to develop in certain skills and fulfil the shortage. I dont think there should be any doubt about this visa obligations, we can interpret words as we want but in the end they are very clear with their message. I would advice all sub class 190 visa holder to take this into consideration and not to risk their long term objective.


Thanks for informing us about what is purposely hidden in the acts, legislations and regulations. Everyone is deceiving us even the reps from sponsoring states and COs.

People should put their careers and quality life on risk by spending 2 years rather jobless than accepting offers from other states and pay taxes.

Like your suggestion.


----------



## FAIS

perfect stranger said:


> I have also read on this forum, that failing to spend first 2 years in sponsoring state may cause problem in citizenship. Just for peace of mind, we should stay in the sponsoring state for 2 years. Its really not that long period to have a peace of mind, other than keeping the citizenship at stake.


Well that's your choice if you can survive for 2 years without job or doing odd job, go ahead. Some people don't compromise on their careers.

For example, I will rather leave the country if I am not satisfied with my job without thinking about citizenship.


----------



## _shel

FAIS said:


> Well that's your choice if you can survive for 2 years without job or doing odd job, go ahead. Some people don't compromise on their careers.
> 
> For example, I will rather leave the country if I am not satisfied with my job without thinking about citizenship.


 There is nothing in Law to stop someone getting citizenship or a return residents visa if they do not fulfil their obligation to the state. 

What they _could_ do, though it would be some internal policy rather than Law or even the norm, is drag out your application. You will still get it if you meet the criteria, of which fulfilling the obligation to the state is not one, but it _could_ take longer.

But even that is hearsay, I've not seen anything offical, just what various applicants claim has happened to them and it most definetly is not Law.


----------



## FAIS

_shel said:


> There is nothing in Law to stop someone getting citizenship or a return residents visa if they do not fulfil their obligation to the state.
> 
> What they _could_ do, though it would be some internal policy rather than Law or even the norm, is drag out your application. You will still get it if you meet the criteria, of which fulfilling the obligation to the state is not one, but it _could_ take longer.
> 
> But even that is hearsay, I've not seen anything offical, just what various applicants claim has happened to them and it most definetly is not Law.


Hey _shel,

Tell me you are doing MARA course or are already qualified. Am I right?


----------



## _shel

FAIS said:


> Hey _shel,
> 
> Tell me you are doing MARA course or are already qualified. Am I right?


 Nope, legally trained but in the UK. You need to be an Australian citizen to be MARA registered which I'm not


----------



## opfian

_shel said:


> Nope, legally trained but in the UK. You need to be an Australian citizen to be MARA registered which I'm not


Can we get MARA agent training in AU? How much does it cost?


----------



## FAIS

_shel said:


> Nope, legally trained but in the UK. You need to be an Australian citizen to be MARA registered which I'm not


Ohh, I thought you were dual national. Actually I have noticed that you seem to have very good grip on Australian immigration laws. 

Unfortunate that they have this requirement.


----------



## FAIS

I also thought that PR holders can register as well.


----------



## FAIS

opfian said:


> Can we get MARA agent training in AU? How much does it cost?


You may want to look at this webpage.

https://www.mara.gov.au/becoming-an-agent/registration-process/


----------



## perfect stranger

FAIS said:


> Well that's your choice if you can survive for 2 years without job or doing odd job, go ahead. Some people don't compromise on their careers.
> 
> For example, I will rather leave the country if I am not satisfied with my job without thinking about citizenship.



Sure leaving country is good option.. but where to go, return to ME where we are treated like slaves or return to our own country which is getting unstable day by day.

Choice should be made considering our future generation, not just our liking or not about the job. Having said that I know many families who sacrificed their stable jobs in Middle East or Pakistan just to have a safe and secure future for their kids. And 20 years down the line, I see those people more happy than those who preferred to stay back either in Pakistan or Middleeast for liking of their jobs 

Also those who didnt get their desired job initially within 2-3 years have excellent career jobs after few years time.


----------



## msaeed

Thank you so much every one for chipping in with your suggestions and counter arguments on the issue of 190 visa, specially FAIS, Shel, Expatriate, Opfian and all other friends, well I am the culprit who started this discussion but initially it was only intended to find out if I can travel to any city of Australia other then my sponsored state i.e WA, but over the time the discussion has got evolved and has become very informative and intriguing with arguments mainly revolving around the repercussions of not fulfilling the state sponsorship commitment..

For 190ers like me the issue of state sponsorship's commitment will always remain a puzzle as no one knows exactly about what kind of issue we might face if we don't stay in the sponsored stare for 2 years. for me as of now I have no plans of moving to other states once I will settle down in Perth for the first 6 months, if during this time I don't get my desired job then definitely I will contact the WA immigration for release letter..

On a side note did any one previously traveled through Royal Brunei for Australia with small kids, how good or bad is this airline, is it advisable to go for that long journey on this airline, there is only a 3 hours layover time at Brunei airport, the fares are very attractive..


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> You may want to look at this webpage. https://www.mara.gov.au/becoming-an-agent/registration-process/


I thought, I cud hav a quick answer without going into details 

Thanks for sharig the link


----------



## sultanshah

salam,

How are you. Please can you tell me what is the cost of medicals in islamabad and how much time it takes. also plz tell me how much time it takes for PCC in islamabad and its cost.

Regards


----------



## FAIS

perfect stranger said:


> Sure leaving country is good option.. but where to go, return to ME where we are treated like slaves or return to our own country which is getting unstable day by day.
> 
> Choice should be made considering our future generation, not just our liking or not about the job. Having said that I know many families who sacrificed their stable jobs in Middle East or Pakistan just to have a safe and secure future for their kids. And 20 years down the line, I see those people more happy than those who preferred to stay back either in Pakistan or Middleeast for liking of their jobs
> 
> Also those who didnt get their desired job initially within 2-3 years have excellent career jobs after few years time.


As I said, people are free to choose what they think better for them. For me, by Allah's blessing, I have survived and survived well. 

I went to UK in 2004 for the first time on student visa, Big4 called me for second interview in Birmingham, came to know that my grandfather had been diagnosed with cancer, came back and joined another Big4 in Pakistan. Still don't regret that decision. Family came first than my career.

2008 after his death, applied for UK HSMP, got it, couldn't get a job in UK due to recession, got a good offer from another Big4 in ME, sacrificed HSMP. Don't regret the decision as I now own a business in one of the UAE's states. Will never regret my decision inshaa Allah.

Most of my freinds have got their citizenships and you may find it difficult to digest that they want to come to ME for the past two years but not finding any luck. Last year, I went to UK on a training. Met all my friends during my stay. One of them said that the british passport is worth 20 million Pakistani rupees (they are accountants/ auditors so have their own justification of calculations that I don't challenge) and this is the only saving he has after spending 8 long years in UK. For some people it is really a good saving, for others, it is not. 

Reason to tell you all this is that every person thinks and plans differently. The only thing that makes you successful in life other than Allah SWT is informed decisions (that too require Allah's blessings). This is what I am striving for to let people know about their rights and obligations as 190 visa holders so that if someone like me gives priority to his career, he/ she can take right decision at the right time.

Now that's my last post on this subject, let's pray that everyone gets grant letter soon and these grant letters bring happiness in our lives.

Thanks.


----------



## adila

FAIS said:


> As I said, people are free to choose what they think better for them. For me, by Allah's blessing, I have survived and survived well.
> 
> I went to UK in 2004 for the first time on student visa, Big4 called me for second interview in Birmingham, came to know that my grandfather had been diagnosed with cancer, came back and joined another Big4 in Pakistan. Still don't regret that decision. Family came first than my career.
> 
> 2008 after his death, applied for UK HSMP, got it, couldn't get a job in UK due to recession, got a good offer from another Big4 in ME, sacrificed HSMP. Don't regret the decision as I now own a business in one of the UAE's states. Will never regret my decision inshaa Allah.
> 
> Most of my freinds have got their citizenships and you may find it difficult to digest that they want to come to ME for the past two years but not finding any luck. Last year, I went to UK on a training. Met all my friends during my stay. One of them said that the british passport is worth 20 million Pakistani rupees (they are accountants/ auditors so have their own justification of calculations that I don't challenge) and this is the only saving he has after spending 8 long years in UK. For some people it is really a good saving, for others, it is not.
> 
> Reason to tell you all this is that every person thinks and plans differently. The only thing that makes you successful in life other than Allah SWT is informed decisions (that too require Allah's blessings). This is what I am striving for to let people know about their rights and obligations as 190 visa holders so that if someone like me gives priority to his career, he/ she can take right decision at the right time.
> 
> Now that's my last post on this subject, let's pray that everyone gets grant letter soon and these grant letters bring happiness in our lives.
> 
> Thanks.


Ameeen


----------



## perfect stranger

FAIS said:


> As I said, people are free to choose what they think better for them. For me, by Allah's blessing, I have survived and survived well.
> 
> I went to UK in 2004 for the first time on student visa, Big4 called me for second interview in Birmingham, came to know that my grandfather had been diagnosed with cancer, came back and joined another Big4 in Pakistan. Still don't regret that decision. Family came first than my career.
> 
> 2008 after his death, applied for UK HSMP, got it, couldn't get a job in UK due to recession, got a good offer from another Big4 in ME, sacrificed HSMP. Don't regret the decision as I now own a business in one of the UAE's states. Will never regret my decision inshaa Allah.
> 
> Most of my freinds have got their citizenships and you may find it difficult to digest that they want to come to ME for the past two years but not finding any luck. Last year, I went to UK on a training. Met all my friends during my stay. One of them said that the british passport is worth 20 million Pakistani rupees (they are accountants/ auditors so have their own justification of calculations that I don't challenge) and this is the only saving he has after spending 8 long years in UK. For some people it is really a good saving, for others, it is not.
> 
> Reason to tell you all this is that every person thinks and plans differently. The only thing that makes you successful in life other than Allah SWT is informed decisions (that too require Allah's blessings). This is what I am striving for to let people know about their rights and obligations as 190 visa holders so that if someone like me gives priority to his career, he/ she can take right decision at the right time.
> 
> Now that's my last post on this subject, let's pray that everyone gets grant letter soon and these grant letters bring happiness in our lives.
> 
> Thanks.



Agree with you. However I was just referring to one of the post of a member on this forum, who was asked to fullfil the 2 years state sponsorship when he applied for citizen. So probably you may be right, but seems some of the people have face difficulty while violating the commitment.

About ME, it is fast loosing its charm, probably your friends will realize their mistake if they leave their well settled life and come here. Anyways I dont want to start any debate about problems of ME, otherwise we can dedicate a new thread to it. Just IMO, ME have failed to retain people and even well settled families here are moving out. (and ofcourse you know why).


----------



## Omer316

*Grant Update*

Hi All,

I have been following this thread for a while now to get some insights into how others are tracking in terms of visa processing time and see where I stand with my application. But luckily my visa has now been finalized so I wont be returning to this thread however, I did notice that you guys keep a log of all the applicants in a spreadsheet for your analysis so I though I will share my details as well:

Visa type: 189 (skilled independent - male Paki with no dependants)
Occupation: Accountant (General)
Date applied: 18/11/2012. (front loaded all docs)
Date Granted: 17/06/2014. (meds, PC requested on 16/06/14)
Reason for delay: Potential external security checks and dumb CO (asked me 3 times for resume as apparently he couldn't 'see' the attachment  

feel free to add my details!

Best Luck


----------



## olways

Omer316 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while now to get some insights into how others are tracking in terms of visa processing time and see where I stand with my application. But luckily my visa has now been finalized so I wont be returning to this thread however, I did notice that you guys keep a log of all the applicants in a spreadsheet for your analysis so I though I will share my details as well:
> 
> Visa type: 189 (skilled independent - male Paki with no dependants)
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Date applied: 18/11/2012. (front loaded all docs)
> Date Granted: 17/06/2014. (meds, PC requested on 16/06/14)
> Reason for delay: Potential external security checks and dumb CO (asked me 3 times for resume as apparently he couldn't 'see' the attachment
> 
> feel free to add my details!
> 
> Best Luck


Congratulations brother. All the best in the future.


----------



## Australia1

Omer316 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while now to get some insights into how others are tracking in terms of visa processing time and see where I stand with my application. But luckily my visa has now been finalized so I wont be returning to this thread however, I did notice that you guys keep a log of all the applicants in a spreadsheet for your analysis so I though I will share my details as well:
> 
> Visa type: 189 (skilled independent - male Paki with no dependants)
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Date applied: 18/11/2012. (front loaded all docs)
> Date Granted: 17/06/2014. (meds, PC requested on 16/06/14)
> Reason for delay: Potential external security checks and dumb CO (asked me 3 times for resume as apparently he couldn't 'see' the attachment
> 
> feel free to add my details!
> 
> Best Luck


Congratulations. When did you do your medicals?


----------



## zahoorahmed

Omer316 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while now to get some insights into how others are tracking in terms of visa processing time and see where I stand with my application. But luckily my visa has now been finalized so I wont be returning to this thread however, I did notice that you guys keep a log of all the applicants in a spreadsheet for your analysis so I though I will share my details as well:
> 
> Visa type: 189 (skilled independent - male Paki with no dependants)
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Date applied: 18/11/2012. (front loaded all docs)
> Date Granted: 17/06/2014. (meds, PC requested on 16/06/14)
> Reason for delay: Potential external security checks and dumb CO (asked me 3 times for resume as apparently he couldn't 'see' the attachment
> 
> feel free to add my details!
> 
> Best Luck


Many congrats Omer!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Omer316

Australia1 said:


> Congratulations. When did you do your medicals?


correction: submitted meds and PC on 16/06/14 ... 

onshore, Medibank


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Apparently no body receive any good news(medical or grant) yesterday and today so far. Not a good sign :/


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqar Hemani said:


> Apparently no body receive any good news(medical or grant) yesterday and today so far. Not a good sign :/


I have seen some grants yesterday on other threads ........


----------



## Australia1

Omer316 has reported his grant in the previous page just before.


----------



## babajani

Congrats buddy


----------



## FAIS

msaeed said:


> Thank you so much every one for chipping in with your suggestions and counter arguments on the issue of 190 visa, specially FAIS, Shel, Expatriate, Opfian and all other friends, well I am the culprit who started this discussion but initially it was only intended to find out if I can travel to any city of Australia other then my sponsored state i.e WA, but over the time the discussion has got evolved and has become very informative and intriguing with arguments mainly revolving around the repercussions of not fulfilling the state sponsorship commitment..
> 
> For 190ers like me the issue of state sponsorship's commitment will always remain a puzzle as no one knows exactly about what kind of issue we might face if we don't stay in the sponsored stare for 2 years. for me as of now I have no plans of moving to other states once I will settle down in Perth for the first 6 months, if during this time I don't get my desired job then definitely I will contact the WA immigration for release letter..
> 
> On a side note did any one previously traveled through Royal Brunei for Australia with small kids, how good or bad is this airline, is it advisable to go for that long journey on this airline, there is only a 3 hours layover time at Brunei airport, the fares are very attractive..


I have booked Royal Brunei and I am travelling with my children. This is my first travel with this airline. 

From Dubai, they fly 787 dreamliner. The plane itself has good reputation because of leg space, quite cabin etc. Don't know if Royal Brunei has changed the seat configurations though.

I have booked a continuous journey on both legs. Now I am thinking of staying in Darr As Salaam for a day on Dubai-Melbourne leg as there is only less than three hours stay on that airport with my current booking. I may have to pay extra for this change but you know with children it is necessary.

If you are travelling with children and have not booked yet, consider staying in Brunei for a day so that your family can take rest. You will have to apply for a transit visa and I am sure you will not face any problem in getting that.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

those who r granted recently from Pakistan: did they contacted ur employers ? One of my letter is from my ex-boss, who may retire soon... thinking in this regard!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Australia1 said:


> Omer316 has reported his grant in the previous page just before.


omar's grant was on 17/6 so not this week.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

TheExpatriate said:


> I have seen some grants yesterday on other threads ........


for which countries?


----------



## saeeds

I had sent an query email to Case Officer yesterday but to my surprise I didn't get the auto reply from Adelaide Team 2 like " Thank you for contacting Adelaide GSM Team 2". I was wondering why this happened as I always get an auto reply and it give you acknowledgement that email has reached the desired inbox. Did someone else face the same issue? Should i re send the email?

Regards,
Saeed


----------



## haq82

saeeds said:


> I had sent an query email to Case Officer yesterday but to my surprise I didn't get the auto reply from Adelaide Team 2 like " Thank you for contacting Adelaide GSM Team 2". I was wondering why this happened as I always get an auto reply and it give you acknowledgement that email has reached the desired inbox. Did someone else face the same issue? Should i re send the email?
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed



It also happened to me, i think they have problem with autoreply. 

Funny thing was that i sent 7 times same email , thinking that it probably is problem at my side (It was just net slow and my computer was giving not responding + i was nto getting auto response) ....

After a couple of days when my CO respnded, he started the email with "It is not necessary for you to send the email 7 - times " and then further details ....


----------



## saeeds

haq82 said:


> It also happened to me, i think they have problem with autoreply.
> 
> Funny thing was that i sent 7 times same email , thinking that it probably is problem at my side (It was just net slow and my computer was giving not responding + i was nto getting auto response) ....
> 
> After a couple of days when my CO respnded, he started the email with "It is not necessary for you to send the email 7 - times " and then further details ....


Thank you bro for the quick response....its really funny that u sent the email 7 times and the response of the CO it was really hilarious  

Regards,
Saeed


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqar Hemani said:


> for which countries?


Not keeping track to be honest


----------



## haq82

TheExpatriate said:


> Not keeping track to be honest


Expatriate you from which team ? Mine is Adelaide 2 , it seems we have close timelines ... i also uploaded PCC on 12 June ... and got 3 of medicals extended till october 22 and one was redoen as it was requested by CO that it is clsoe to expire so i have to get it redone. I did that on 12 june. 

Looking for email at night;s and waiting it hard. Although we waited a lot  ... best wishes and prayers for everyone, and what is best.


----------



## adila

King_of_the_ring said:


> those who r granted recently from Pakistan: did they contacted ur employers ? One of my letter is from my ex-boss, who may retire soon... thinking in this regard!


I am not granted visa but yes they contacted my company fir verifications, in june 2013


----------



## TheExpatriate

haq82 said:


> Expatriate you from which team ? Mine is Adelaide 2 , it seems we have close timelines ... i also uploaded PCC on 12 June ... and got 3 of medicals extended till october 22 and one was redoen as it was requested by CO that it is clsoe to expire so i have to get it redone. I did that on 12 june.
> 
> Looking for email at night;s and waiting it hard. Although we waited a lot  ... best wishes and prayers for everyone, and what is best.


Brisbane 34.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

TheExpatriate said:


> Not keeping track to be honest


Ok. We can atleast say no grants or medical this week so far for Pakistanis.


----------



## samy25

all of you got verification calls or some of them.???? as i provided my company exchange number . 
plus guys any pakistani got speedy grant or no chance at all even frontloading all doc n meds???


----------



## opfian

Omer316 said:


> Hi All, I have been following this thread for a while now to get some insights into how others are tracking in terms of visa processing time and see where I stand with my application. But luckily my visa has now been finalized so I wont be returning to this thread however, I did notice that you guys keep a log of all the applicants in a spreadsheet for your analysis so I though I will share my details as well: Visa type: 189 (skilled independent - male Paki with no dependants) Occupation: Accountant (General) Date applied: 18/11/2012. (front loaded all docs) Date Granted: 17/06/2014. (meds, PC requested on 16/06/14) Reason for delay: Potential external security checks and dumb CO (asked me 3 times for resume as apparently he couldn't 'see' the attachment  feel free to add my details! Best Luck


Cograts


----------



## haq82

JUST REPHRASING MY QUERY ON THIS FORUM YESTERDAY:

All the answers i got were missing these two points:
1. I am awaiting decision on 189 Application.
2. PCC and Medicals (FOR ALL APPLICANTS INCLUDING SPOUSE VALID & ALREADY ACCEPTED TILL OCTOBER 22, 2014).

Now, here are the details and query i would like expert opitions.:

I am a 189 Applicant : Awaiting PR visa finalization from a high risk country. Applied in December 2012. 
1. My medicals including all applicants included with my application are valid till October 22, 2014.
2. PCC & All documents as requested including Form 80 etc as requested by my CO are sent. The last email from my CO was, yes we have received all the documents. - The email also contains the standard text, department cannot provide with any timelines, etc etc, ... Teh last email was on June 12, 2014.
3.Yesterday (June 23, 2014) i came to know that my spouse is 5 weeks pregnant (Her medicals are valid till October 22, 2014) as CO extended it for 6 months.

My question is : 
1. Should i inform CO regarding my wife's pregnancy.
2. Will that impact the decision?
3. Can i wait till Medical expires for the decision and inform the CO near to medical expiry that she is pregnant? - I know this step leads to waiting time till birth of new child?
4. Legally is it allowed if we are granted visa say in a months time. and we land in Australia by before October (Medicals Validitiy) and Child birth takes place in Australia? is it something to be considered? inform CO about?


----------



## shehpar

haq82 said:


> JUST REPHRASING MY QUERY ON THIS FORUM YESTERDAY:
> 
> All the answers i got were missing these two points:
> 1. I am awaiting decision on 189 Application.
> 2. PCC and Medicals (FOR ALL APPLICANTS INCLUDING SPOUSE VALID & ALREADY ACCEPTED TILL OCTOBER 22, 2014).
> 
> Now, here are the details and query i would like expert opitions.:
> 
> I am a 189 Applicant : Awaiting PR visa finalization from a high risk country. Applied in December 2012.
> 1. My medicals including all applicants included with my application are valid till October 22, 2014.
> 2. PCC & All documents as requested including Form 80 etc as requested by my CO are sent. The last email from my CO was, yes we have received all the documents. - The email also contains the standard text, department cannot provide with any timelines, etc etc, ... Teh last email was on June 12, 2014.
> 3.Yesterday (June 23, 2014) i came to know that my spouse is 5 weeks pregnant (Her medicals are valid till October 22, 2014) as CO extended it for 6 months.
> 
> My question is :
> 1. Should i inform CO regarding my wife's pregnancy.
> 2. Will that impact the decision?
> 3. Can i wait till Medical expires for the decision and inform the CO near to medical expiry that she is pregnant? - I know this step leads to waiting time till birth of new child?
> 4. Legally is it allowed if we are granted visa say in a months time. and we land in Australia by before October (Medicals Validitiy) and Child birth takes place in Australia? is it something to be considered? inform CO about?


In any case, you need to inform about that. Please see my timelines, same happend to me.


----------



## haq82

shehpar said:


> In any case, you need to inform about that. Please see my timelines, same happend to me.


Wife&New Born Med:23Jun14? Means? Please elaborate?


----------



## shehpar

haq82 said:


> Wife&New Born Med:23Jun14? Means? Please elaborate?


When i went for medical then found that my wife is pregnant and they are not going to do x-rays, when I informed my CO on that, her reply was you will not grant any visa even you do medical with risk of fetus. she has to deliver before granting a visa. so I had to wait for 9 months.


----------



## ahmed84

I think you ask the CO for their opinion. I asked the case officer to extend my medical and he gave me a choice to either have a very near initial entry date or give new medical. I think your CO will ask you to decide since your wife can still travel without risk on her life or the baby. 

Once you have the grant you are officially an Australian permanent resident so I don't see any problem having your baby in Australia. He/she will automatically be an Australian citizen. 



haq82 said:


> JUST REPHRASING MY QUERY ON THIS FORUM YESTERDAY:
> 
> All the answers i got were missing these two points:
> 1. I am awaiting decision on 189 Application.
> 2. PCC and Medicals (FOR ALL APPLICANTS INCLUDING SPOUSE VALID & ALREADY ACCEPTED TILL OCTOBER 22, 2014).
> 
> Now, here are the details and query i would like expert opitions.:
> 
> I am a 189 Applicant : Awaiting PR visa finalization from a high risk country. Applied in December 2012.
> 1. My medicals including all applicants included with my application are valid till October 22, 2014.
> 2. PCC & All documents as requested including Form 80 etc as requested by my CO are sent. The last email from my CO was, yes we have received all the documents. - The email also contains the standard text, department cannot provide with any timelines, etc etc, ... Teh last email was on June 12, 2014.
> 3.Yesterday (June 23, 2014) i came to know that my spouse is 5 weeks pregnant (Her medicals are valid till October 22, 2014) as CO extended it for 6 months.
> 
> My question is :
> 1. Should i inform CO regarding my wife's pregnancy.
> 2. Will that impact the decision?
> 3. Can i wait till Medical expires for the decision and inform the CO near to medical expiry that she is pregnant? - I know this step leads to waiting time till birth of new child?
> 4. Legally is it allowed if we are granted visa say in a months time. and we land in Australia by before October (Medicals Validitiy) and Child birth takes place in Australia? is it something to be considered? inform CO about?


----------



## haq82

shehpar said:


> When i went for medical then found that my wife is pregnant and they are not going to do x-rays, when I informed my CO on that, her reply was you will not grant any visa even you do medical with risk of fetus. she has to deliver before granting a visa. so I had to wait for 9 months.


True that was my 3rd point ...

My scenario is : Our Medicals including my wife are valid till October 22, 2014. NO NEED TO DO X-RAYS .... 

Here i want sugegstions! ... If my application gets finalized before this date and i enter australia. Any one with such experience? or advises?


----------



## mshoaib

*Medical: Child significantly underweight*

Hi everyone..

Many congratulations to all the members who have got the recent grants.

I have been following this thread for quite sometime and it has really helped me in getting answers to most of the questions that came to my mind. Following is my brief profile and question for you answer.

Sub-Class: 189 Independent
Visa Lodged: June 2013
CO assigned: Aug 2013
Form 80 Submitted: Jan 2014
Meds/PCC requested: June 2014
Meds submitted: The panel doctor gave 24th June (a would be submission date)
PCC: Not yet received from local PS
No. of Dependents: 3 (Wife and two kids)

I have done the meds in Karachi last week. All went well except one thing. My daughter who is 12 months of age has been diagnosed as significantly underweight (less than 3rd centile as qouted by the panel doctor). Her weight is 7kg and as per the chart, 3rd centile for 12 months baby is 7.8kg. The panel doctor did ask various details about her health and the follow-up that we did since her birth from time to time.

The panel doctor gave us two options to chose from. One is referral to AKUH for further diagnosis and second is case submission to DIBP (which as per penal doctor would be referred later on with probability of 0.5). Since, it was not probable to get an appointment from a specialist peaditrician (AKUH) within a week time and the deadline to submit the meds are near, I opted for the second option.

Has anyone come across the similar situation during the meds, if any, what were the results and the implications of not opting the option 1.

Regards

Shoaib


----------



## FAIS

mshoaib said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> Many congratulations to all the members who have got the recent grants.
> 
> I have been following this thread for quite sometime and it has really helped me in getting answers to most of the questions that came to my mind. Following is my brief profile and question for you answer.
> 
> Sub-Class: 189 Independent
> Visa Lodged: June 2013
> CO assigned: Aug 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: Jan 2014
> Meds/PCC requested: June 2014
> Meds submitted: The panel doctor gave 24th June (a would be submission date)
> PCC: Not yet received from local PS
> No. of Dependents: 3 (Wife and two kids)
> 
> I have done the meds in Karachi last week. All went well except one thing. My daughter who is 12 months of age has been diagnosed as significantly underweight (less than 3rd centile as qouted by the panel doctor). Her weight is 7kg and as per the chart, 3rd centile for 12 months baby is 7.8kg. The panel doctor did ask various details about her health and the follow-up that we did since her birth from time to time.
> 
> The panel doctor gave us two options to chose from. One is referral to AKUH for further diagnosis and second is case submission to DIBP (which as per penal doctor would be referred later on with probability of 0.5). Since, it was not probable to get an appointment from a specialist peaditrician (AKUH) within a week time and the deadline to submit the meds are near, I opted for the second option.
> 
> Has anyone come across the similar situation during the meds, if any, what were the results and the implications of not opting the option 1.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shoaib


Hi Shoaib,

Can you access medical reports of your child on your online visa portal? I accessed my family's reports to check if the doctors have identified any problem that could impact decision. Let us know what the report says (if there is no confidentiality issue) and the forum members may then be able to respond to your query.


----------



## indiference

perfect stranger said:


> Sure leaving country is good option.. but where to go, return to ME where we are treated like slaves or return to our own country which is getting unstable day by day.
> 
> Choice should be made considering our future generation, not just our liking or not about the job. Having said that I know many families who sacrificed their stable jobs in Middle East or Pakistan just to have a safe and secure future for their kids. And 20 years down the line, I see those people more happy than those who preferred to stay back either in Pakistan or Middleeast for liking of their jobs
> 
> Also those who didnt get their desired job initially within 2-3 years have excellent career jobs after few years time.


Agreed, these decisions are much bigger than what meets the eye.


----------



## FAIS

FAIS said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> 
> Can you access medical reports of your child on your online visa portal? I accessed my family's reports to check if the doctors have identified any problem that could impact decision. Let us know what the report says (if there is no confidentiality issue) and the forum members may then be able to respond to your query.


Sorry man, I accessed online information sheet not the results. You need to know about the 501 Medical Examination Results that are not available to you. 

Anyway, had you doctor indicated anything to you about what could be the result of 501 Medical examination?


----------



## mshoaib

FAIS said:


> Sorry man, I accessed online information sheet not the results. You need to know about the 501 Medical Examination Results that are not available to you.
> 
> Anyway, had you doctor indicated anything to you about what could be the result of 501 Medical examination?


Well the doctor said that grant would be delayed if the referral come from the Case Officer / MOC, however, the probability is 50%. If I would go for the Specialist examination before submission then the grant could come much early. 

But again, the appointment would not be possible in such short time and I indicated the same to Panel Doctor. Thus, opting for the submission of result (the same is suggested by my agent) instead of referral.

I will ask my agent to check the details online if available. Hope everything goes well.

Regards

Shoaib


----------



## TheExpatriate

mshoaib said:


> Well the doctor said that grant would be delayed if the referral come from the Case Officer / MOC, however, the probability is 50%. If I would go for the Specialist examination before submission then the grant could come much early.
> 
> But again, the appointment would not be possible in such short time and I indicated the same to Panel Doctor. Thus, opting for the submission of result (the same is suggested by my agent) instead of referral.
> 
> I will ask my agent to check the details online if available. Hope everything goes well.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shoaib


You can check yourself if it has been uploaded or not here

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Rah1x

Hi,

I have a small confusion here,

The Australian High Commission in our country says that the visa application must be lodged via Australian Visa Application Centres (AVACs). However, the Invitation from skillselect I got doesnt say so, instead it gave me the regular link to immiAccount (like the rest of you).. I have already filled the immiAccount form and ready for submission. What to do now?!!

Also, they are saying something about biometric stuff (I suppose thumb and photo)... Will the CO ask for that? 

Thanks..


----------



## TheExpatriate

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a small confusion here,
> 
> The Australian High Commission in our country says that the visa application must be lodged via Australian Visa Application Centres (AVACs). However, the Invitation from skillselect I got doesnt say so, instead it gave me the regular link to immiAccount (like the rest of you).. I have already filled the immiAccount form and ready for submission. What to do now?!!
> 
> Also, they are saying something about biometric stuff (I suppose thumb and photo)... Will the CO ask for that?
> 
> Thanks..


what visa # are u applying for?


----------



## Rah1x

theexpatriate said:


> what visa # are u applying for?


189


----------



## mshoaib

TheExpatriate said:


> You can check yourself if it has been uploaded or not here


Thanks. 

I will check again as not update has been available on the mentioned portal.


----------



## adila

Waqar Hemani said:


> Ok. We can atleast say no grants or medical this week so far for Pakistanis.


YeA thts what I mentioned earlier. ...it will get slower as their new yeart is about to start.


----------



## mshoaib

mshoaib said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I will check again as not update has been available on the mentioned portal.


The medicals have been submitted to DIBP by the clinic, however, it only shows a status that 501 - Medical Examination and others have been completed. No information about the findings or reports or grading from the penal doctor.

Is there anyway of finding the report or grading on the medical submitted using eMedical.

Regards

Shoaib


----------



## TheExpatriate

mshoaib said:


> The medicals have been submitted to DIBP by the clinic, however, it only shows a status that 501 - Medical Examination and others have been completed. No information about the findings or reports or grading from the penal doctor.
> 
> Is there anyway of finding the report or grading on the medical submitted using eMedical.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shoaib


Nope. You can only tell if it's uploaded or not. CO is the one who decides to either A- pass you, B- Fail you (God forbid, happens only in extreme cases such as someone with a very bad case), C- refer your medicals to MOC.


----------



## Rah1x

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a small confusion here,
> 
> The Australian High Commission in our country says that the visa application must be lodged via Australian Visa Application Centres (AVACs). However, the Invitation from skillselect I got doesnt say so, instead it gave me the regular link to immiAccount (like the rest of you).. I have already filled the immiAccount form and ready for submission. What to do now?!!
> 
> Also, they are saying something about biometric stuff (I suppose thumb and photo)... Will the CO ask for that?
> 
> Thanks..


Anyone? visa subclass 189..


----------



## mshoaib

Rah1x said:


> Anyone? visa subclass 189..


I am 189 applicant. I submitted the application using ImmiAccount. 

You either apply online using the ImmiAccount or through local AVAC. The applicants who file the application online are not required to submit the biometrics (as mentioned in the Exclusions sections of the document from AVAC). The online application is fast and all information is readily available to the case office.

For any queries, please feel free to ask.

Regards

Shoaib


----------



## Rah1x

mshoaib said:


> I am 189 applicant. I submitted the application using ImmiAccount.
> 
> You either apply online using the ImmiAccount or through local AVAC. The applicants who file the application online are not required to submit the biometrics (as mentioned in the Exclusions sections of the document from AVAC). The online application is fast and all information is readily available to the case office.
> 
> For any queries, please feel free to ask.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shoaib


Oh, thanks sir.. thanks a lot for the reply..


Could you please also tell me a few other things?

1. PCC & Medical: Did you submit this at the start? or after the request from CO?

2. Payment: is there any other way to pay the fees? as I am unable to find someone with such large credit limits...

3. Financial status: did you submit any evidence? like bank statements?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Rah1x said:


> Oh, thanks sir.. thanks a lot for the reply..
> 
> 
> Could you please also tell me a few other things?
> 
> 1. PCC & Medical: Did you submit this at the start? or after the request from CO?
> 
> 2. Payment: is there any other way to pay the fees? as I am unable to find someone with such large credit limits...
> 
> 3. Financial status: did you submit any evidence? like bank statements?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


1- Better NOT frontload them as they might expire and then u'd lose money and time

2- no idea

3- Only for some states (which implies 190 not 189) ........ not required for 189


----------



## mshoaib

Rah1x said:


> Oh, thanks sir.. thanks a lot for the reply..
> 
> 
> Could you please also tell me a few other things?
> 
> 1. PCC & Medical: Did you submit this at the start? or after the request from CO?
> 
> 2. Payment: is there any other way to pay the fees? as I am unable to find someone with such large credit limits...
> 
> 3. Financial status: did you submit any evidence? like bank statements?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


1. I acutally used the services of an agent. He advised me to wait for the CO call as Meds and PCC have an expiry date. Waiting for the CO call will left you out with good amount time to wind up the things and relocate. If you front-load the medical and PCC, it may speed up your process but if you case is finalized, say after 10 months from the date of Medical, you will be left with only two months to make the initial entry. And if the medical expires before a decision is made on your application then you need to repeat the medical. So its better to wait for CO call.

2. Credit Card is the only mode of payment in online application. If you apply through local AVAC, you can deposit using the Bank Draft. 

3. No need to show any financial status. Its 189 visa, skill migration program. All you need is the skillset which is in demand in Aus.

Regards

Shoaib


----------



## Rah1x

Thanks guyz, thanks for the answers...


----------



## ahmed84

My browser started to crash when I open ImmiAccount page. I guess this is its way of saying: please stop checking this page every other minute for god sake.


----------



## opfian

ahmed84 said:


> My browser started to crash when I open ImmiAccount page. I guess this is its way of saying: please stop checking this page every other minute for god sake.



Wow same is happening with me also on Firefox, i switched to chrome ~


----------



## ahmed84

Oh I thought it was only me! Yeah it happens in Firefox. I think the javascript that shows "Loading" message in the page is the problem. 



opfian said:


> Wow same is happening with me also on Firefox, i switched to chrome ~


----------



## indiference

Guys..Question!

Inorder to be eligible for Citizenship one must stay within Australia for 4 years out which a total of 1 year absence is permissible provided that during the last year i.e. 4th, the absence is of no more than 3 months.

Keeping this into view, my question is, does your stay timer starts from the time you first land in Australia on your PR visa i.e. your validation trip or does it starts from the time when you actually start living there permanently?


----------



## _shel

If you have never been to Australia before, from the day you validate. So if you return a year later to live there you can get citizenship 3 years later if you dont leave the country.

If you have been to Australia before all visits and periods living there on any visa can count towards the residence requirements.


----------



## indiference

_shel said:


> If you have never been to Australia before, from the day you validate. So if you return a year later to live there you can get citizenship 3 years later if you dont leave the country.
> 
> If you have been to Australia before all visits and periods living there on any visa can count towards the residence requirements.


Thanks.


----------



## BOLT

ahmed84 said:


> My browser started to crash when I open ImmiAccount page. I guess this is its way of saying: please stop checking this page every other minute for god sake.


absolutely true. btw it is still working in Safari on Mac. I wish it stops too coz there is really no use of opening this page daily, which I always do unconsciously. I don't understand purpose of this ImmiAccount because it is rarely updated and no uploaded documents accepted through it.

In my view DIBP has provided this account so that we should have something to play with, something to keep us busy.


----------



## opfian

BOLT said:


> absolutely true. btw it is still working in Safari on Mac. I wish it stops too coz there is really no use of opening this page daily, which I always do unconsciously. I don't understand purpose of this ImmiAccount because it is rarely updated and no uploaded documents accepted through it. In my view DIBP has provided this account so that we should have something to play with, something to keep us busy.


LolZZzzz


----------



## mashaikh

Rah1x said:


> Oh, thanks sir.. thanks a lot for the reply..
> 
> 
> Could you please also tell me a few other things?
> 
> 1. PCC & Medical: Did you submit this at the start? or after the request from CO?
> 
> 2. Payment: is there any other way to pay the fees? as I am unable to find someone with such large credit limits...
> 
> 3. Financial status: did you submit any evidence? like bank statements?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


For payment, you can check with the bank. May be if you deposit the amount into your credit card prior to the payment, that may increase the credit limit.. not sure but one of my friend did this in UAE and was able to do a transaction online for twice the limit.


----------



## Avatar82

Omer316 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while now to get some insights into how others are tracking in terms of visa processing time and see where I stand with my application. But luckily my visa has now been finalized so I wont be returning to this thread however, I did notice that you guys keep a log of all the applicants in a spreadsheet for your analysis so I though I will share my details as well:
> 
> Visa type: 189 (skilled independent - male Paki with no dependants)
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Date applied: 18/11/2012. (front loaded all docs)
> Date Granted: 17/06/2014. (meds, PC requested on 16/06/14)
> Reason for delay: Potential external security checks and dumb CO (asked me 3 times for resume as apparently he couldn't 'see' the attachment
> 
> feel free to add my details!
> 
> Best Luck


How did you got the grant in just 1 day...pls clarify
Thanks!


----------



## _shel

Omer316 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while now to get some insights into how others are tracking in terms of visa processing time and see where I stand with my application. But luckily my visa has now been finalized so I wont be returning to this thread however, I did notice that you guys keep a log of all the applicants in a spreadsheet for your analysis so I though I will share my details as well:
> 
> Visa type: 189 (skilled independent - male Paki with no dependants)
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Date applied:* 18/11/2012*. (front loaded all docs)
> Date Granted: *17/06/2014*. (meds, PC requested on 16/06/14)
> Reason for delay: Potential external security checks and dumb CO (asked me 3 times for resume as apparently he couldn't 'see' the attachment
> 
> feel free to add my details!
> 
> Best Luck





Avatar82 said:


> How did you got the grant in just 1 day...pls clarify
> Thanks!


 Read that again


----------



## ahmed84

Alhamdolulilah I got my grant today.  My initial entry date is 13 August 2014.


----------



## olways

ahmed84 said:


> Alhamdolulilah I got my grant today.  My initial entry date is 13 August 2014.


Congratulations brother. Well-deserved grant after all this wait. Make sure to validate your visa by stated date.


----------



## ahmed84

Thank you very much bro!



olways said:


> Congratulations brother. Well-deserved grant after all this wait. Make sure to validate your visa by stated date.


----------



## Australia1

ahmed84 said:


> Alhamdolulilah I got my grant today.  My initial entry date is 13 August 2014.


Congratulations bro. How come your initial entry date is so near? when did you upload your med and pcc? Thanks.


----------



## hajan

ahmed84 said:


> Alhamdolulilah I got my grant today.  My initial entry date is 13 August 2014.


Many Many congratulations..... finally the day come to you

Your subclass? when did you submit PCC?Med?


----------



## Santhosh.15

ahmed84 said:


> Alhamdolulilah I got my grant today.  My initial entry date is 13 August 2014.


Congrats brother.


----------



## ahmed84

Thank you very much guys. I'm under subclass 189. 

The entry date is near because I front loaded my medical & PCC way back in March 2013. Fortunately the case officer extended the medical to 22 September 2014 but not sure if they did the same regarding PCC. 

They asked me last friday if I'm ok with this entry date or otherwise I will have to resubmit the medical and PCC.


----------



## haq82

Does any one who got grant after submitting their PCC Medicals requested by CO = received such email? Actually i want to get an idea from the experience here that my SC are over or not - Any one who got a grant within a month of submitting their PCC/Medicals and after submitting their PCC/Medicals received this email from their CO>?

----------------
Thank you for your email.



The requested documents have been received.



We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.



The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that I will do all I can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.

---------------------

Any comments?


----------



## haq82

ahmed84 said:


> Thank you very much guys. I'm under subclass 189.
> 
> The entry date is near because I front loaded my medical & PCC way back in March 2013. Fortunately the case officer extended the medical to 22 September 2014 but not sure if they did the same regarding PCC.
> 
> They asked me last friday if I'm ok with this entry date or otherwise I will have to resubmit the medical and PCC.


Good News ... Congrats buddy!

Cheers!


----------



## ahmed84

This is their standard reply and I've seen people get this and after couple days get the grant so inshallah your grant is around the corner. 



haq82 said:


> Does any one who got grant after submitting their PCC Medicals requested by CO = received such email? Actually i want to get an idea from the experience here that my SC are over or not - Any one who got a grant within a month of submitting their PCC/Medicals and after submitting their PCC/Medicals received this email from their CO>?
> 
> ----------------
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> The requested documents have been received.
> 
> 
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that I will do all I can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Any comments?


----------



## hajan

haq82 said:


> Does any one who got grant after submitting their PCC Medicals requested by CO = received such email? Actually i want to get an idea from the experience here that my SC are over or not - Any one who got a grant within a month of submitting their PCC/Medicals and after submitting their PCC/Medicals received this email from their CO>?
> 
> ----------------
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> The requested documents have been received.
> 
> 
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that I will do all I can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Any comments?


Your grant is around the corner InshaAllah


----------



## FAIS

ahmed84 said:


> Alhamdolulilah I got my grant today.  My initial entry date is 13 August 2014.


Mabroooook!


----------



## Auzi2012

Dear All

I am requesting your opinion on the following:

What if somebody have not completed his/her employment contract and leave the organisation without serving notice period. Would it effect him/her passing the character test for Australia.


----------



## shehpar

Guys. need help. After submitting my pending medical, my application status changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

What does that mean?

At the same time, I asked CO regarding the status and got the below email 

"Thank you for your email.

Your application is still undergoing routine external checks.

Once these checks are completed, we will be in contact with you.

Regards
"

Does it means that I am far away from grant or its just their usual reply?


----------



## opfian

ahmed84 said:


> Alhamdolulilah I got my grant today.  My initial entry date is 13 August 2014.



Congrats cud u plz share ur time line


----------



## indiference

Auzi2012 said:


> Dear All I am requesting your opinion on the following: What if somebody have not completed his/her employment contract and leave the organisation without serving notice period. Would it effect him/her passing the character test for Australia.


it wont have any impact on your PCC, PCC is only for criminal record checks and this is not a criminal offense.


----------



## opfian

shehpar said:


> Guys. need help. After submitting my pending medical, my application status changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for." What does that mean? At the same time, I asked CO regarding the status and got the below email "Thank you for your email. Your application is still undergoing routine external checks. Once these checks are completed, we will be in contact with you. Regards " Does it means that I am far away from grant or its just their usual reply?



This means sit back b relax. It is under process.


----------



## shehpar

Guys. need help. After submitting my pending medical, my application status changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

What does that mean?

At the same time, I asked CO regarding the status and got the below email 

"Thank you for your email.

Your application is still undergoing routine external checks.

Once these checks are completed, we will be in contact with you.

Regards
"

Does it means that I am far away from grant or its just their usual reply?


----------



## indiference

ahmed84 said:


> Alhamdolulilah I got my grant today.  My initial entry date is 13 August 2014.


Congrats.....whats your occupation and which city/state are you planning to move too?


----------



## shehpar

opfian said:


> This means sit back b relax. It is under process.


Before I submit my wife's and new born medicals, my medical status was "no health examination". please see my timelines for idea. also reposted the edited post.


----------



## indiference

haq82 said:


> Does any one who got grant after submitting their PCC Medicals requested by CO = received such email? Actually i want to get an idea from the experience here that my SC are over or not - Any one who got a grant within a month of submitting their PCC/Medicals and after submitting their PCC/Medicals received this email from their CO>? ---------------- Thank you for your email. The requested documents have been received. We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies. The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that I will do all I can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible. --------------------- Any comments?


Well....i uploaded them upon request from CO and didnt received such e-mail although i have received the same emails during followup of my application when my SC was inprogress.


----------



## Auzi2012

Dear All

I am requesting your opinion on the following:

What if somebody have not completed his/her employment contract and leave the organisation without serving notice period. Would it effect him/her passing the character test for Australia.


----------



## haq82

indiference said:


> Well....i uploaded them upon request from CO and didnt received such e-mail although i have received the same emails during followup of my application when my SC was inprogress.



Thank you - Did you inquired CO after submitting Medicals and PCC ... I actually inquired and they responsded after 7 days ... Did you got any communication before your grant after submitting Medcials / PCC?


----------



## indiference

Auzi2012 said:


> Dear All I am requesting your opinion on the following: What if somebody have not completed his/her employment contract and leave the organisation without serving notice period. Would it effect him/her passing the character test for Australia.


As commented earlier....it wont have any impact since it has nothing to do with your character assessment although it might effect your expereince verification if that is not already done. So from character point of view dont worry about it.


----------



## Auzi2012

indiference said:


> As commented earlier....it wont have any impact since it has nothing to do with your character assessment although it might effect your expereince verification if that is not already done. So from character point of view dont worry about it.



Thanks buddy. In my case i am not claiming any points for the experience. It is Saudi employer. Per my understanding PCC is not issued to non-resident of Saudi Arab, instead copy of exit visa along with letter from previous employer is required in lieu of PCC. This is the point of concern as when i would present my employer letter it will include a statement termination with cause and in cause it includes not service notice period


----------



## usman.shahid

someone please give me phone number of IOM Lahore where I can contact them for concessional fares of flights to Australia. thanks


----------



## girlaussie

Country Profile - International Organization for Migration

See if this helps.

Girl Aussie



usman.shahid said:


> someone please give me phone number of IOM Lahore where I can contact them for concessional fares of flights to Australia. thanks


----------



## haq82

haq82 said:


> Thank you - Did you inquired CO after submitting Medicals and PCC ... I actually inquired and they responsded after 7 days ... Did you got any communication before your grant after submitting Medcials / PCC?


Hello Indifference!

Was there any communication with your CO between your PCC / Medical submission till Grant?


----------



## samy25

ahmed84 said:


> Alhamdolulilah I got my grant today.  My initial entry date is 13 August 2014.


congrats ahmed...

btw r u pakistani and offshore applicant?


----------



## shehpar

opfian said:


> This means sit back b relax. It is under process.


Just checked now. again changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

dont know whats happening over there. I am feeling a grant soon.. may be a silly thinking..... ALLAH knows better.


----------



## opfian

shehpar said:


> Just checked now. again changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." dont know whats happening over there. I am feeling a grant soon.. may be a silly thinking..... ALLAH knows better.



Cud u plz share ur time line? I did my meds on 15th


----------



## exxpat

ahmed84 said:


> Alhamdolulilah I got my grant today.  My initial entry date is 13 August 2014.


Many congratulations Ahmed. All the best for your future in Aus.


----------



## shehpar

opfian said:


> Cud u plz share ur time line? I did my meds on 15th


Please see my signatures.


----------



## Arsen

haq82 said:


> Does any one who got grant after submitting their PCC Medicals requested by CO = received such email? Actually i want to get an idea from the experience here that my SC are over or not - Any one who got a grant within a month of submitting their PCC/Medicals and after submitting their PCC/Medicals received this email from their CO>?
> 
> ----------------
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> The requested documents have been received.
> 
> 
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that I will do all I can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Any comments?



I submitted my MED/PCC on 25 may upon CO request, and after 4 days I got this message from "GSM Allocated":

"All outstanding documents have been provided, we will advise when your application is ready for finalization."

I dont have any Idea whats going on .No update till now


----------



## indiference

Auzi2012 said:


> Thanks buddy. In my case i am not claiming any points for the experience. It is Saudi employer. Per my understanding PCC is not issued to non-resident of Saudi Arab, instead copy of exit visa along with letter from previous employer is required in lieu of PCC. This is the point of concern as when i would present my employer letter it will include a statement termination with cause and in cause it includes not service notice period


I dont think this would be an issue.


----------



## indiference

haq82 said:


> Hello Indifference! Was there any communication with your CO between your PCC / Medical submission till Grant?


No, after my meds and PCC were uploaded, i got the grant in 3 days


----------



## indiference

usman.shahid said:


> someone please give me phone number of IOM Lahore where I can contact them for concessional fares of flights to Australia. thanks


Do they really provide concessional fares?? Maybe as per the guidelines but i heard this is not practised....anyone got it ?


----------



## Abu_Yahya

ahmed84 said:


> Alhamdolulilah I got my grant today.  My initial entry date is 13 August 2014.


Congrats!

Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Friends,

Need some help.
I changed my address recently same city in KSA.
Should I submit Form 929 to update the residential address?
There is no update on my case, neither any CO contacted me after Team13.

Regards,


----------



## _shel

indiference said:


> Do they really provide concessional fares?? Maybe as per the guidelines but i heard this is not practised....anyone got it ?


 If you get a quote from them then do some comparisons with airlines adding the cost of extra baggage that IOM give you will see they are not really discounted very much if at all. 

They are mainly for refugees etc and the 'discounted' fares you pay support the flights they give them.


----------



## mashaikh

Hi Guys,

Its been almost 10 days since my medical was submitted by Dubai London Clinic and but still on my immiaccount, the link for "Organise your Health examination" is appearing and even for my dependents as well. 

Does it mean that the department has not received our medicals or it is referred?

Also, i have submitted the PCC on 18th June, and have not got any updates from the CO.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Congrats Shoaib !!! 


millinium_bug said:


> Dear Brother and Sisters,
> 
> Alhamdulilah, by the grace of Allah Almighty, i got my grant today .......
> Though it was a long journey and took around 2 years. I am really thankful to all members whole helped me over here ......
> All members who are waiting for their grants, are in my prayers .......
> 
> And this is not just end of the story, in fact starting of a new journey ...... and i need your prayers and support in this regard.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar (millinium_bug)


----------



## olways

Guys, is there anyone who is waiting for his 190 visa since last year? I am about to celebrate my 1st year anniversary in a couple of days. I applied in July, 2013.


----------



## haq82

mashaikh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its been almost 10 days since my medical was submitted by Dubai London Clinic and but still on my immiaccount, the link for "Organise your Health examination" is appearing and even for my dependents as well.
> 
> Does it mean that the department has not received our medicals or it is referred?
> 
> Also, i have submitted the PCC on 18th June, and have not got any updates from the CO.


your timelines?


----------



## TheExpatriate

mashaikh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its been almost 10 days since my medical was submitted by Dubai London Clinic and but still on my immiaccount, the link for "Organise your Health examination" is appearing and even for my dependents as well.
> 
> Does it mean that the department has not received our medicals or it is referred?
> 
> Also, i have submitted the PCC on 18th June, and have not got any updates from the CO.


Check here if the results were uploaded or not. Immi Account glitches a lot regarding medicals.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## mashaikh

haq82 said:


> your timelines?


SOL: 261313 | ACS: 7Sep12 | IELTS: OA 7 | EOI: 11Sep12 (189) | Invite: 16Nov12 | Ldgd: 19Nov12 | CO: 6Dec12 | Form 80/Docs sub: 14Dec12 | External Checks: 27May14 | Medical Submitted: 15Jun14 | PCC Submitted: 18Jun14 | Current Status: Awaiting Grant


----------



## mashaikh

TheExpatriate said:


> Check here if the results were uploaded or not. Immi Account glitches a lot regarding medicals.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


I have already checked on this site and it says that medical was submitted on 15th June'14. My confusion is, when does the medical get referred, is it after the CLinic submitted the report and then CO mark it for referred... as one of my friend just appeared for his medical 2 days back and his organise health examination link is now removed and some text is appearing as no further medical examination required.


----------



## retro

*'Record of Responses' / Online Visa Application Form
*

Hi guys. I was filling up the above-stated visa application form with my agent and I seem to be stuck with one particular question which is as follows:

Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
*Yes*

Duration of overseas
employment:
*3 years in the past 10 years*

My situation is that in my EOI I have claimed 1.5 years as closely related to my nominated occupation and a result I have not gotten any points for that. So I have to put in the ans to the 1st question as 'Yes'. The second question is more trickier because my migration agent says that there is no other option but to fill in 3 years in the online form and that i can explain that to the CO later on. However IMO by selecting the closest option of 3 years, I am misrepresenting the facts of my case and this can have serious consequences.

I just wanted to confirm if what the migration agent is telling me is true i.e. the form doesn't have any timeframe of less than 3 years to fill in as a response. If that is the case, should I go ahead with the visa application because I am not sure a glitch in the form is a valid reason for misreporting?


----------



## TheExpatriate

mashaikh said:


> I have already checked on this site and it says that medical was submitted on 15th June'14. My confusion is, when does the medical get referred, is it after the CLinic submitted the report and then CO mark it for referred... as one of my friend just appeared for his medical 2 days back and his organise health examination link is now removed and some text is appearing as no further medical examination required.


Work flow for medicals

Scenario 1 : Applicants go to clinic --> Clinic uploads results (facts, as they do NOT decide, they just report facts) --> CO evaluates medicals --> CO Approves/Rejects medicals.


Scenario 2 : Applicants go to clinic --> Clinic uploads results (facts, as they do NOT decide, they just report facts) --> CO evaluates medicals --> CO Decides to refer medicals --> MOC evaluates medicals --> MOC either approves or rejects or requests further checks ..


The medicals link in ImmiAccount is IRRELEVANT


----------



## mashaikh

TheExpatriate said:


> Work flow for medicals
> 
> Scenario 1 : Applicants go to clinic --> Clinic uploads results (facts, as they do NOT decide, they just report facts) --> CO evaluates medicals --> CO Approves/Rejects medicals.
> 
> 
> Scenario 2 : Applicants go to clinic --> Clinic uploads results (facts, as they do NOT decide, they just report facts) --> CO evaluates medicals --> CO Decides to refer medicals --> MOC evaluates medicals --> MOC either approves or rejects or requests further checks ..
> 
> 
> The medicals link in ImmiAccount is IRRELEVANT


Thanks man. 

Is it OK to ask the CO if medicals are referred or finalized?


----------



## TheExpatriate

mashaikh said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Is it OK to ask the CO if medicals are referred or finalized?


Some people ask it, but - and this is 100% my personal opinion - I wouldn't ask that ....... it might cause some suspicion.

You can ask re your case status ....... if meds are referred the CO would definitely tell u


----------



## opfian

shehpar said:


> Please see my signatures.


I wonder why signature of some members dont display in my fone :/


----------



## opfian

mashaikh said:


> Hi Guys, Its been almost 10 days since my medical was submitted by Dubai London Clinic and but still on my immiaccount, the link for "Organise your Health examination" is appearing and even for my dependents as well. Does it mean that the department has not received our medicals or it is referred? Also, i have submitted the PCC on 18th June, and have not got any updates from the CO.


I did my med on 15th n waiting...


----------



## TheExpatriate

opfian said:


> I wonder why signature of some members dont display in my fone :/


if you're using the ExpatForum app, go to settings and turn on "display signatures"


----------



## mashaikh

opfian said:


> I did my med on 15th n waiting...


Does the Organise health link still available on your immi account?


----------



## TheExpatriate

mashaikh said:


> Does the Organise health link still available on your immi account?


yar WALLAH it's irrelevant


----------



## shehpar

opfian said:


> I wonder why signature of some members dont display in my fone :/


Here is my timelines;

189-261312-Pt.60||ACS:11Feb13/29Apr13||EOI:10May13/15Jul13||Visa App:18Jul13|Team :31Jul13|CO:10Sep13|Med&PPC:17Sep13|Wife&New Born Med:24Jun14|Grant: INSHALLAH Soon...


----------



## opfian

TheExpatriate said:


> if you're using the ExpatForum app, go to settings and turn on "display signatures"


Im using IOS app and its already enabled. I can see yours but i cant see his :/


----------



## opfian

mashaikh said:


> Does the Organise health link still available on your immi account?


No it says sum thing like "no health chks required for this candidate" and status is "requested".

Whereas my information sheet was uploaded in emedical in 18th June


----------



## opfian

shehpar said:


> Here is my timelines; 189-261312-Pt.60||ACS:11Feb13/29Apr13||EOI:10May13/15Jul13||Visa App:18Jul13|Team :31Jul13|CO:10Sep13|Med&PPC:17Sep13|Wife&New Born Med:24Jun14|Grant: INSHALLAH Soon...



Meds were done yesterday ... They take 2-3 days to upload them


----------



## shehpar

opfian said:


> Meds were done yesterday ... They take 2-3 days to upload them


Medicals uploaded yesterday. done on 19th.


----------



## haq82

Those who recently got grants . specially the ones who extended their medicals requesting CO ... Were your "organize medicals links remained same" or they were chnaged to "No health examination ... " when your CO mentioned that he/she has extended the medicals?

As My CO said on June 1st week that he is able to extend medicals for 3/4 of the applications till October 22 ... .And for 1/4 i would have to do it again, which i did on 12th June /// For this applicant the link changed the same day to "No Health .... " However, for 3/4 applicants whose medicals were extended by CO still stated ... "Organize health examinations ... "

Any observations/ comments? specially for the recent grant holders whose medicals extended?


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi guys
i have recently received my grant..and it is reflected on IMMI-ACCOUNT also...the status of my wife n son is still processing as they non-migrant...please tell me whats the purpose of "processing",ideally it shud be finished.as when i need to apply for spouse visa,i would be applying separately.


----------



## Shixmo

Anyone who has experienced this?


Shixmo said:


> Hello All
> 
> Anyone experienced being changed from one team to another. Our application was originally with Adelaide team 7 when we lodged our application, then moved to Adelaide team 23 and now back to Adelaide team 7.
> 
> Also we have been asked not to redo our medicals yet but requested for renewed PCC.
> Is this an indicator of anything?


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

basically the team remain same....different team take care of different tasks...for example information gathering and missing information is handled by another team....so your team is not changed..also pcc have validity and normally it expires in 6 month to 1 year...i had submitted pcc 2 times....


----------



## Shixmo

Thank you. I guess its just the usual procedure.


----------



## ahmed84

Thank you guys!

I'm originally from Somalia and my timeline is:

Developer Programmer-261312

IELTS (L 8.5, R 7.5, W 7, S 7) 01/Dec/2012
ACS +ve 05/Feb/2013 
EOI 14/Feb/2013 (60 points)
Invitation 18 Feb 2014
Application Submitted 13 March 2013
Medical Front load 15 March 2013
PCC (Malaysia) 1st April 2013
PCC (Yemen) 08 April 2013
CO Assigned 15 April 2013
Additional Employment Docs 18 April 2013
PCC (SAUDI) 20 May 2013
Team 13 Contact : 11 Nov 2013
IGIS Inquiry : 12 May 2014
CO Extend Medical : 03 June 2014
Grant : 25 June 2014

I plan to land in Melbourne inshallah.


----------



## blacknight_81

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys
> i have recently received my grant..and it is reflected on IMMI-ACCOUNT also...the status of my wife n son is still processing as they non-migrant...please tell me whats the purpose of "processing",ideally it shud be finished.as when i need to apply for spouse visa,i would be applying separately.


You got grant letter just for yourself or does it mention your dependents as well? 

If you have three grant letters , then immi status does not matter.


----------



## opfian

Just wanted to share this.


----------



## indiference

Sharing some stats that i found on internet :
__________________________________________________________________

Consumer Prices in Sydney are 66.31% higher than in Dubai
Consumer Prices Including Rent in Sydney are 46.83% higher than in Dubai
Rent Prices in Sydney are 24.58% higher than in Dubai
Restaurant Prices in Sydney are 54.56% higher than in Dubai
Groceries Prices in Sydney are 74.63% higher than in Dubai
Local Purchasing Power in Sydney is 6.95% lower than in Dubai
___________________________________________________________

Consumer Prices in Melbourne are 61.43% higher than in Dubai
Consumer Prices Including Rent in Melbourne are 27.62% higher than in Dubai
Rent Prices in Melbourne are 11.01% lower than in Dubai
Restaurant Prices in Melbourne are 55.42% higher than in Dubai
Groceries Prices in Melbourne are 73.77% higher than in Dubai
Local Purchasing Power in Melbourne is 2.48% lower than in Dubai


----------



## qasimn1234

Hello,

I am an ACCA Member.

I completed my last paper after three years gap. Because of my Professional job, I never attempted the last paper and it took me three years to realize and finally attempt the paper.

My concern is would CPA Australia recognize my qualification equivalent to Bachelors degree for Immigration purposes?

Please help

Thanks in advance


----------



## Australia1

qasimn1234 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an ACCA Member.
> 
> I completed my last paper after three years gap. Because of my Professional job, I never attempted the last paper and it took me three years to realize and finally attempt the paper.
> 
> My concern is would CPA Australia recognize my qualification equivalent to Bachelors degree for Immigration purposes?
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks in advance


I can confirm that cpa wilk assess your acca membership as equivalent to a Au bachelors degree. I have done the same. So you are ok to go ahead.


----------



## retro

qasimn1234 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an ACCA Member.
> 
> I completed my last paper after three years gap. Because of my Professional job, I never attempted the last paper and it took me three years to realize and finally attempt the paper.
> 
> My concern is would CPA Australia recognize my qualification equivalent to Bachelors degree for Immigration purposes?
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks in advance


I did my qualifications assessment from IPA and they assessed my ACCA membership as equivalent to Bachelors degree. So I don't think you should have any issues with that.


----------



## qasimn1234

Thanks for your help! Appreciate that.


----------



## sultanshah

Australia1 said:


> I can confirm that cpa wilk assess your acca membership as equivalent to a Au bachelors degree. I have done the same. So you are ok to go ahead.


salam bro,

My brother is doing ACCA but he left when only four papers were left. Is it compulsory that your all papers should be completed for bachelors degree assessment?..thnx


----------



## FAIS

sultanshah said:


> salam bro,
> 
> My brother is doing ACCA but he left when only four papers were left. Is it compulsory that your all papers should be completed for bachelors degree assessment?..thnx


Does he have that ACCA Oxford Brookes degree? If yes, he will be assessed as equivalent to Aus bachelors degree. Otherwise he will have to get full membership to be equivalent.


----------



## Australia1

sultanshah said:


> salam bro,
> 
> My brother is doing ACCA but he left when only four papers were left. Is it compulsory that your all papers should be completed for bachelors degree assessment?..thnx


If he has the oxford brookes degree he may qualify. But this depends on which subject he is left with as cpa has 9 mandatory subject requirements aswell. Please refer to cpa website for the subject requirements.


----------



## chalaa

Hi everyone,

Till yesterday I was getting below message in my eVisa portal for me and my wife 
"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"

but from today morning I noticed that it changed to below:
"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


Does anyone know what does this means?

For my kid still the same message "No health examinations are required..." is appearing...

Me and my went through medical test 1 year ago like in April 2013 and my kid's medical was done in May 2013...

any ideas???


----------



## fakhan

chalaa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Till yesterday I was getting below message in my eVisa portal for me and my wife
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 
> but from today morning I noticed that it changed to below:
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Does anyone know what does this means?
> 
> For my kid still the same message "No health examinations are required..." is appearing...
> 
> Me and my went through medical test 1 year ago like in April 2013 and my kid's medical was done in May 2013...
> 
> any ideas???


As I understand through various sources, medical is valid for one year. Since , your last medical is going to be expire, you are receiving that message. Now, it's up to CO whether to consider the one you submitted before or to advice a new one.


----------



## siddhi817

I have an irrelevant thing to ask but still I will appreciate if some one takes out time to answer my query

EA assessed my case positively and dispatched the result on 19th May,2014 .. but till date I haven't received my outcome and neither the post office has affirmed receiving any letter bound for Pakistan from Australia. I wrote to EA guys and they send me a document for duplicate copy 

does it take this much long to reach Pakistan by standard Australian Post or my outcome has been misplaced ?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

ahmed84 said:


> Thank you very much guys. I'm under subclass 189.
> 
> The entry date is near because I front loaded my medical & PCC way back in March 2013. Fortunately the case officer extended the medical to 22 September 2014 but not sure if they did the same regarding PCC.
> 
> They asked me last friday if I'm ok with this entry date or otherwise I will have to resubmit the medical and PCC.


Congrats brother ahmed. Wish u good luck for future


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Only 1 grant this week and no medical calls. Its already thursday, so my fear was right they have slowed down processing again. It may be relevant to mention that my 2 Pakistani onshore friends applied for student visa couple of months ago and they received it within weeks. But 2 more onshore Pakistanis applied last month and their visas are on hold, immigration taking longer time for them. Apparently they have slowed down working on all Pakistani Applications. I hope this long wait will not turn into months.


----------



## ahmed84

Waqar Hemani said:


> Congrats brother ahmed. Wish u good luck for future


Thank you bro! Wish a speedy grant for every single one in this forum.


----------



## hajan

ahmed84 said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> I'm originally from Somalia and my timeline is:
> 
> Developer Programmer-261312
> 
> IELTS (L 8.5, R 7.5, W 7, S 7) 01/Dec/2012
> ACS +ve 05/Feb/2013
> EOI 14/Feb/2013 (60 points)
> Invitation 18 Feb 2014
> Application Submitted 13 March 2013
> Medical Front load 15 March 2013
> PCC (Malaysia) 1st April 2013
> PCC (Yemen) 08 April 2013
> CO Assigned 15 April 2013
> Additional Employment Docs 18 April 2013
> PCC (SAUDI) 20 May 2013
> Team 13 Contact : 11 Nov 2013
> IGIS Inquiry : 12 May 2014
> CO Extend Medical : 03 June 2014
> Grant : 25 June 2014
> 
> I plan to land in Melbourne inshallah.


Congratulation Brother.... its time for your celebration....


----------



## opfian

Today while reading PDF docs requesting my PCC/Med request received on 10th June, i observed that my address mentioned on letter was not correct. It had old address of mine in UAE rather than the current one.

I sent an email to CO for arranging correction. Do I need to fill form 929?


----------



## haq82

opfian said:


> Today while reading PDF docs requesting my PCC/Med request received on 10th June, i observed that my address mentioned on letter was not correct. It had old address of mine in UAE rather than the current one.
> 
> I sent an email to CO for arranging correction. Do I need to fill form 929?


I think CO will tell you if required > Email is OK ... That's what i would have done.


----------



## FAIS

opfian said:


> Today while reading PDF docs requesting my PCC/Med request received on 10th June, i observed that my address mentioned on letter was not correct. It had old address of mine in UAE rather than the current one.
> 
> I sent an email to CO for arranging correction. Do I need to fill form 929?


I changed my address within UAE during visa processing. Just sent an email to my CO and received a response in three days from him that they have updated my records. No form was asked to fill.


----------



## samy25

Guys any one among us from pakistan who lodged visa in April, May or June 2014?


----------



## malisajj

samy25 said:


> Guys any one among us from pakistan who lodged visa in April, May or June 2014?


I lodged 189 on 04-May


----------



## opfian

Thanks haq and FAIS


----------



## samy25

malisajj said:


> I lodged 189 on 04-May


haaa...u still waiting for Co... so i shud sleep


----------



## blacknight_81

siddhi817 said:


> I have an irrelevant thing to ask but still I will appreciate if some one takes out time to answer my query
> 
> EA assessed my case positively and dispatched the result on 19th May,2014 .. but till date I haven't received my outcome and neither the post office has affirmed receiving any letter bound for Pakistan from Australia. I wrote to EA guys and they send me a document for duplicate copy
> 
> does it take this much long to reach Pakistan by standard Australian Post or my outcome has been misplaced ?


5-6 weeks is a usual time for ordinary international post, so I guess you shouldn't be that worried. 

As for the duplicate document, you asked them to send it by post again? If that is the case, you should simply ask them to send you a scanned copy of your certificate. 

I did the same and it worked for me .


----------



## showib49

Dear All,

My status on online portal is still in progress but I am not seeing my documents status its showing "Granted" on 26 June 2014. But I didn't receive any email from my CO. Is this granted or not ?


----------



## malisajj

samy25 said:


> haaa...u still waiting for Co... so i shud sleep


Last week I was contacted by Team 13 inquiring about some more information related to Form 80.

Also status for attachments I uploaded changed to "received" with time. 

Not sure if I have been assigned an individual as CO or a team is looking at my documents 

It seems from other threads etc., may be now the work load is shared by a team or number of teams rather than a single case officer. And they will contact you in case some additional information or document is required. Though this may be just my perception.

In any case CO allocation (first contact) can take 2 months or more and your application is not even a month old 

Have you uploaded evidence documents and form 80?


----------



## TheExpatriate

showib49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My status on online portal is still in progress but I am not seeing my documents status its showing "Granted" on 26 June 2014. But I didn't receive any email from my CO. Is this granted or not ?


congrats, email is sometimes delayed


----------



## blacknight_81

showib49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My status on online portal is still in progress but I am not seeing my documents status its showing "Granted" on 26 June 2014. But I didn't receive any email from my CO. Is this granted or not ?


There should be a link there to Grant letter. If not, just wait for CO email! 

Congrats in advance:rockon:


----------



## showib49

blacknight_81 said:


> There should be a link there to Grant letter. If not, just wait for CO email!
> 
> Congrats in advance:rockon:


Yes there is a link for grant letter but when I click there it just show my My Application


----------



## ahmed84

showib49 said:


> Yes there is a link for grant letter but when I click there it just show my My Application


No worries, it should arrive soon. Congrats! :high5:


----------



## waseem_expat

*PCC: typo in address*

I just noticed that my wife's PCC has a typo in address. Scheme No 3 is miswritten as Scheme No 2. Unfortunately, I have already emailed the PCC to my CO (3 days ago).

what do you think I should do ? should I inform CO about the mistake or should I let it be.
Do they do cross checking of PCCs ?


----------



## blacknight_81

waseem_expat said:


> I just noticed that my wife's PCC has a typo in address. Scheme No 3 is miswritten as Scheme No 2. Unfortunately, I have already emailed the PCC to my CO (3 days ago).
> 
> what do you think I should do ? should I inform CO about the mistake or should I let it be.
> Do they do cross checking of PCCs ?


Wait, meanwhile try to get it corrected at your end.


----------



## opfian

waseem_expat said:


> I just noticed that my wife's PCC has a typo in address. Scheme No 3 is miswritten as Scheme No 2. Unfortunately, I have already emailed the PCC to my CO (3 days ago). what do you think I should do ? should I inform CO about the mistake or should I let it be. Do they do cross checking of PCCs ?


I suggest you to be always honest and provide whatever information you have.

You may inform you CO. There are good chances that new PCC will not be asked as Sheme 2 must be in the same city as that of Scheme 3. In Pakistan PCCs are issued on city based (issued by SSP office, normally one city has one SSP)


----------



## opfian

opfian said:


> I suggest you to be always honest and provide whatever information you have. You may inform you CO. There are good chances that new PCC will not be asked as Sheme 2 must be in the same city as that of Scheme 3. In Pakistan PCCs are issued on city based (issued by SSP office, normally one city has one SSP)


City basis*


----------



## waseem_expat

opfian said:


> I suggest you to be always honest and provide whatever information you have.
> 
> You may inform you CO. There are good chances that new PCC will not be asked as Sheme 2 must be in the same city as that of Scheme 3. In Pakistan PCCs are issued on city based (issued by SSP office, normally one city has one SSP)


yeah I am thinking on the same lines.. I hope they do not ask me to redo it


----------



## waseem_expat

blacknight_81 said:


> Wait, meanwhile try to get it corrected at your end.


it would be more complicated if I email CO that address in PCC was incorrect but I got it fixed and here is a new one. 
She may get the idea that I knew about the mistake but didn;t inform her right away.


----------



## opfian

waseem_expat said:


> yeah I am thinking on the same lines.. I hope they do not ask me to redo it


I am done with my med and PCC. 

After submitting both to CO, I realized that the mailing address given on my PCC/Med request letter from CO is showing my old address. I sent an email to CO for correcting it.


----------



## opfian

blacknight_81 said:


> Wait, meanwhile try to get it corrected at your end.


What is the point in taking correction pain when you are not submitting it?


----------



## indiference

opfian said:


> Today while reading PDF docs requesting my PCC/Med request received on 10th June, i observed that my address mentioned on letter was not correct. It had old address of mine in UAE rather than the current one. I sent an email to CO for arranging correction. Do I need to fill form 929?


Even for me they have mentioned the old address, i guess they are taking initial case submission details.


----------



## BOLT

Hi Everyone.

I received the Medical / PCC request today.


----------



## opfian

BOLT said:


> Hi Everyone. I received the Medical / PCC request today.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Mubarakaaaaaan !!!!


----------



## haq82

BOLT said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I received the Medical / PCC request today.


Congrats? Whats your occupation Code?


----------



## shehpar

Hi Guys,

Does any one has idea on expats living in UAE. how long it takes for external checks. its more or less than a person living in pakistan? Also external checks means, check from UAE security or pakistan as well, if expat is in UAE for five years and currently in UAE as well?


----------



## opfian

shehpar said:


> Hi Guys, Does any one has idea on expats living in UAE. how long it takes for external checks. its more or less than a person living in pakistan? Also external checks means, check from UAE security or pakistan as well, if expat is in UAE for five years and currently in UAE as well?



For me, I think being in UAE for more than 05 years didnt help me in expediting my security check process. Many applicants settled in Pakistan got quicker response.


----------



## shehpar

opfian said:


> For me, I think being in UAE for more than 05 years didnt help me in expediting my security check process. Many applicants settled in Pakistan got quicker response.


Does it mean that UAE security is taking longer? or is it both UAE and Pak?


----------



## opfian

shehpar said:


> Does it mean that UAE security is taking longer? or is it both UAE and Pak?


This is a million dollar question for HR Country nationals. Why it takes so long? What is the main reason behind delay? What if the person lived in a LR country during past few years?

No one has answer to it


----------



## blacknight_81

opfian said:


> What is the point in taking correction pain when you are not submitting it?


Just in case they ask you for it!


----------



## blacknight_81

waseem_expat said:


> it would be more complicated if I email CO that address in PCC was incorrect but I got it fixed and here is a new one.
> She may get the idea that I knew about the mistake but didn;t inform her right away.


What's wrong with that? You noticed a mistake and got new one made. As simple as that. 

Address on PCC is not a significant information in my opinion, by informing them about it you are infact asking them to halt your process while you prepare for new PCC....I wouldn't do that.


----------



## blacknight_81

shehpar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does any one has idea on expats living in UAE. how long it takes for external checks. its more or less than a person living in pakistan? Also external checks means, check from UAE security or pakistan as well, if expat is in UAE for five years and currently in UAE as well?


More countries you have lived, longer will be the security checks. Since you are a Pakistani citizen, they will need clearance from Pakistan (FIA) as well as UAE's security services.


----------



## shehpar

blacknight_81 said:


> More countries you have lived, longer will be the security checks. Since you are a Pakistani citizen, they will need clearance from Pakistan (FIA) as well as UAE's security services.


So the bottom line is.. whether UAE is taking more or FIA? Furthemore, what is the average time for a pakistani to get clearance?


----------



## blacknight_81

shehpar said:


> So the bottom line is.. whether UAE is taking more or FIA? Furthemore, what is the average time for a pakistani to get clearance?


For 189, 12 to 18 months.


----------



## adila

shehpar said:


> So the bottom line is.. whether UAE is taking more or FIA? Furthemore, what is the average time for a pakistani to get clearance?


I don't get it INDIANS get it in few days. It means their security agencies r v quick.....ha..


----------



## opfian

blacknight_81 said:


> Just in case they ask you for it!


Then why not to tell CO and submit it again. No need to take chances.


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Guys.. I lodged my application for 189 on 28th March and today I got medical and PCC request.. Just wanted to inquire if anyone else got the PCC and Med request so quickly.. Any news if the process is speed up a bit??? 

I have heard of some cases of 189 finalized within 8 months as well.. Correct me if I am mistaken..


----------



## malisajj

fahadyaqoob said:


> Guys.. I lodged my application for 189 on 28th March and today I got medical and PCC request.. Just wanted to inquire if anyone else got the PCC and Med request so quickly.. Any news if the process is speed up a bit???
> 
> I have heard of some cases of 189 finalized within 8 months as well.. Correct me if I am mistaken..


Wow this is quick
Hopefully the process has sped up and this is not one off case

Can you share few more details like when the CO was assigned, did the CO ask for any further documents (form 80 etc) or you front-loaded everything except pcc and med


----------



## blacknight_81

opfian said:


> Then why not to tell CO and submit it again. No need to take chances.


Loss of processing time i.e. time between informing and submitting new one.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

I have Recieved a request from dibp to resubmit the application in a different format, is this normal?


----------



## mhaqs

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> I have Recieved a request from dibp to resubmit the application in a different format, is this normal?


Not at all normal. This can be the beginning of something new.


----------



## haq82

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> I have Recieved a request from dibp to resubmit the application in a different format, is this normal?


Your timelines? I also never heard such request ...


----------



## zoyakhan

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> I have Recieved a request from dibp to resubmit the application in a different format, is this normal?


Just make sure its DIBP.. and not a scam to get ur personal info.


----------



## _shel

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> I have Recieved a request from dibp to resubmit the application in a different format, is this normal?


 Where did the request come from and from what email? 
What format do they want it in? Did they send you forms? 

Definitely be very cautious.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

_shel said:


> Where did the request come from and from what email?
> What format do they want it in? Did they send you forms?
> 
> Definitely be very cautious.


My agent has Recieved the email and informed me, will share details once I recieve it.


----------



## asad747

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> My agent has Recieved the email and informed me, will share details once I recieve it.


Thats the strangest thing. How can it be a different format as its Online application?? May be they asked for your CV/Resume in different format?

please do share the exact requirement they mentioned.


----------



## asad747

Immigrant_2907 said:


> Is there any Pakistani? I need to talk about my visa fee.
> Today i submitted my visa fee of 6250 AUS$ which would be 643,750 Rs after coverting in Pakistani currency. By this proportion i have been charged by 103rs per aus $, which is actually 93.5 rupees today. I was really shocked with the hidden charges. Can any one plz share his experience here, just for the second opinion and confirmation.


There are no hidden charges. Banks apply "Foreign transaction Charges" upto 3.5% on Credit Card payments in foreign currencies . Kindly check "Schedule of Charges" list on your bank's website. It will be clearly mentioned there.


----------



## Immigrant_2907

Its 3% on Standard Chartered Bank with 1 rupee per dollar.


----------



## haq82

Guys! Is there any difference between Case Officer and Visa Processing Office - Upto december last year my application was with SK (Case Officer in Signatures),

recently i am dealing with FB (Visa Processing Officer in Signatures since May 2014).


----------



## samy25

malisajj said:


> Last week I was contacted by Team 13 inquiring about some more information related to Form 80.
> 
> Also status for attachments I uploaded changed to "received" with time.
> 
> Not sure if I have been assigned an individual as CO or a team is looking at my documents
> 
> It seems from other threads etc., may be now the work load is shared by a team or number of teams rather than a single case officer. And they will contact you in case some additional information or document is required. Though this may be just my perception.
> 
> In any case CO allocation (first contact) can take 2 months or more and your application is not even a month old
> 
> Have you uploaded evidence documents and form 80?


yeah i upload every thing... even pcc and medicals... stay with me so we can give HOSLA to each other time to time .. pus i am not contacted by any team even ...

btw what did they ask u about form 80 if u provide them full filled form..


----------



## FAIS

fahadyaqoob said:


> Guys.. I lodged my application for 189 on 28th March and today I got medical and PCC request.. Just wanted to inquire if anyone else got the PCC and Med request so quickly.. Any news if the process is speed up a bit???
> 
> I have heard of some cases of 189 finalized within 8 months as well.. Correct me if I am mistaken..


Please check my signatures.


----------



## Immigrant_2907

Thtats really too quick but it takes long to reach at final stage. In one of my friend's case, 15 months have been passed since submitting documents for DBIP. However for 190 visa, it takes 6-8 months these days after submitting DBIP.


----------



## showib49

Dear All,

By the Grace of Allah I have received golden mail today. Thanks to all for sharing such a great information. Planning to move in August. My Entry date is 22 September 2014. Praying for all of you for speedy grant. I know this wait is so killing. God bless you all.


----------



## shiraz

Congrats



showib49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the Grace of Allah I have received golden mail today. Thanks to all for sharing such a great information. Planning to move in August. My Entry date is 22 September 2014. Praying for all of you for speedy grant. I know this wait is so killing. God bless you all.


----------



## haq82

showib49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the Grace of Allah I have received golden mail today. Thanks to all for sharing such a great information. Planning to move in August. My Entry date is 22 September 2014. Praying for all of you for speedy grant. I know this wait is so killing. God bless you all.


Party time !!! ... Congrats!


----------



## nazarwaheed

can anyone here help me out?
Got a 'negative' outcome on my 2 years BA degree and 2 year MSC degree.
the officer said the qualification level is below the required level

I was applying for the University Lecturer.

what is the best route for me now?


----------



## FAIS

showib49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the Grace of Allah I have received golden mail today. Thanks to all for sharing such a great information. Planning to move in August. My Entry date is 22 September 2014. Praying for all of you for speedy grant. I know this wait is so killing. God bless you all.


Congrats on getting this week's last grant for Pakistani people on this forum (unless someone has forgotten to update us).


----------



## opfian

showib49 said:


> Dear All, By the Grace of Allah I have received golden mail today. Thanks to all for sharing such a great information. Planning to move in August. My Entry date is 22 September 2014. Praying for all of you for speedy grant. I know this wait is so killing. God bless you all.


Congrats bro


----------



## adila

showib49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the Grace of Allah I have received golden mail today. Thanks to all for sharing such a great information. Planning to move in August. My Entry date is 22 September 2014. Praying for all of you for speedy grant. I know this wait is so killing. God bless you all.


Congratssssssssssss


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

showib49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the Grace of Allah I have received golden mail today. Thanks to all for sharing such a great information. Planning to move in August. My Entry date is 22 September 2014. Praying for all of you for speedy grant. I know this wait is so killing. God bless you all.


Congrats


----------



## sultanshah

opfian said:


> Congrats bro


salam..

Entry date is the date on or before which u have to enter Australia compulsory or on or after this date?..

thnx


----------



## djmalik

sultanshah said:


> salam..
> 
> Entry date is the date on or before which u have to enter Australia compulsory or on or after this date?..
> 
> thnx


on or before.. if entry is missed then after this date your grant is void


----------



## opfian

sultanshah said:


> salam.. Entry date is the date on or before which u have to enter Australia compulsory or on or after this date?.. thnx


You must pass border immigration before that date or your visa will be void.


----------



## indiference

showib49 said:


> Dear All, By the Grace of Allah I have received golden mail today. Thanks to all for sharing such a great information. Planning to move in August. My Entry date is 22 September 2014. Praying for all of you for speedy grant. I know this wait is so killing. God bless you all.


Congrats!!


----------



## indiference

opfian said:


> You must pass border immigration before that date or your visa will be void.


You havent heard from your CO yet? You should have got the golden email by now, i suppose the CO is holding back the last grant of the quota safe for you


----------



## showib49

I need help. If I want to submit case of my wife now then what what are the documents I may need to submit her case. How can I show CO we are living together? As she has her ID Card where address of her home town is mentioned. Please guide me in this regard and how much time it will take to process her case. I got married last year in March 2013.


----------



## blacknight_81

showib49 said:


> I need help. If I want to submit case of my wife now then what what are the documents I may need to submit her case. How can I show CO we are living together? As she has her ID Card where address of her home town is mentioned. Please guide me in this regard and how much time it will take to process her case. I got married last year in March 2013.


How come you never included her in your application before finalization of your visa? What exactly were you waiting for?


----------



## opfian

indiference said:


> You havent heard from your CO yet? You should have got the golden email by now, i suppose the CO is holding back the last grant of the quota safe for you


Lolz i feel the same. Waiting for my Golden mail..


----------



## Appleaday

guys, though I emailed the PCC to CO and uploaded it also on the application two weeks back, still the following message is displayed in the application "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" . Is it normal ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Appleaday said:


> guys, though I emailed the PCC to CO and uploaded it also on the application two weeks back, still the following message is displayed in the application "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" . Is it normal ?


Perfectly normal


----------



## nazarwaheed

showib49 said:


> I need help. If I want to submit case of my wife now then what what are the documents I may need to submit her case. How can I show CO we are living together? As she has her ID Card where address of her home town is mentioned. Please guide me in this regard and how much time it will take to process her case. I got married last year in March 2013.


if you already got the grant (PR) and want to apply for your spouse. then you will have to start fresh for her by applying through one of those visas which are for spouses and follow those steps.

the proof can be as many as of the followings:
1. Marriage Certificate
2. Wedding Pictures (Canadian Immigrations asks for such stuff, this may also be helpful here).
3. Passport (mentioning you as her husband on it).
4. joint bank account (if not open it if you can, this is also very legit proof).


rest good luck


----------



## malisajj

samy25 said:


> yeah i upload every thing... even pcc and medicals... stay with me so we can give HOSLA to each other time to time .. pus i am not contacted by any team even ...
> 
> btw what did they ask u about form 80 if u provide them full filled form..


I got the first email like 8 weeks after lodging application. And they will contact you if they need more information or documents. 
I was asked about some further details that I missed in form 80 like if I did any job during the gap period after my pre grad and before joining the university.

Now that you have uploaded everything just sit back and relax (I know easier said than done). IMHO we can not guess the time it will take and the only plan one can make is to reserve budget for a possible trip for first entry trip (As you have already submitted PCV/ med).


----------



## _shel

showib49 said:


> I need help. If I want to submit case of my wife now then what what are the documents I may need to submit her case. How can I show CO we are living together? As she has her ID Card where address of her home town is mentioned. Please guide me in this regard and how much time it will take to process her case. I got married last year in March 2013.


 I do hope you declared her in your application? DIBP will not be very impressed if they feel you have triex to circumvent immigration rules by not declaring her. 

You also cant sponsor a spouse until you are usually resident in Australia. It will cost you another $4000 and you will likely be seperated for 12 months while her visa is processed.


----------



## FAIS

showib49 said:


> I need help. If I want to submit case of my wife now then what what are the documents I may need to submit her case. How can I show CO we are living together? As she has her ID Card where address of her home town is mentioned. Please guide me in this regard and how much time it will take to process her case. I got married last year in March 2013.


You messed up big time if you didn't declare your marriage before your application was finalized. Even if your wife was a non migrating dependent, she would've been asked to go through meds.

Now don't know for sure what impact this might have on your visa as:

1 - You didn't keep them updated on your very important "change in circumstances"; and
2 - Your wife didn't go through the meds and you were granted with a "PR".

Tell us that you declared your marriage and your wife went through the meds before grant!


----------



## showib49

FAIS said:


> You messed up big time if you didn't declare your marriage before your application was finalized. Even if your wife was a non migrating dependent, she would've been asked to go through meds.
> 
> Now don't know for sure what impact this might have on your visa as:
> 
> 1 - You didn't keep them updated on your very important "change in circumstances"; and
> 2 - Your wife didn't go through the meds and you were granted with a "PR".
> 
> Tell us that you declared your marriage and your wife went through the meds before grant!


I didn't mention my wife in my application at all. I know its a big big mistake. Now what you guys suggest me. What should I do?


----------



## showib49

_shel said:


> I do hope you declared her in your application? DIBP will not be very impressed if they feel you have triex to circumvent immigration rules by not declaring her.
> 
> You also cant sponsor a spouse until you are usually resident in Australia. It will cost you another $4000 and you will likely be seperated for 12 months while her visa is processed.


I didn't mention her in my application. Now what should I do?


----------



## showib49

blacknight_81 said:


> How come you never included her in your application before finalization of your visa? What exactly were you waiting for?


I was not focusing on Aus Immigration. Actually I was ready to move Maskat for my new job. And really it was a big mistake that I didn't mention her in my application.


----------



## shiraz

showib49 said:


> I was not focusing on Aus Immigration. Actually I was ready to move Maskat for my new job. And really it was a big mistake that I didn't mention her in my application.


This is unbelievable. How can anyone make such a mistake.

The only option I now see is to inform your CO that you somehow missed your wife details and would now like to add her.


----------



## FAIS

showib49 said:


> I didn't mention my wife in my application at all. I know its a big big mistake. Now what you guys suggest me. What should I do?


Considering the dates of your PCC and Meds, I think you probably provided your form 80 after your marriage. Did you select "Never married or been in a de facto relationship" in your form? If yes, you can't simply say that "you missed or forgot to update DIAC about your marriage". It's a deliberate misstatement in your form 80 (as likely considered by them) and your case will be dealt with according to law which many of us are not aware of.

On the second last page of form 80, it's stated that giving false or misleading information is a serious offence! Don't know how you will deal with this situation. But certainly, just saying you missed won't do any good.


----------



## _shel

showib49 said:


> I didn't mention her in my application. Now what should I do?


 I dont care how busy or unfocused on migration you were. You are asked on several forums for your spouses details and you choose to omit her details. You also signed several forms to state the information you gave was true and you understood the punishments for providing false or misleading information.

DIBP are going to perceive it as a deliberate act on your part and there is not much you can do now if you have your visa. 

By applying for your wifes visa you are informing them of what you did, no way around that.


----------



## girlaussie

https://www.immi.gov.au/migration-fraud/document-fraud.htm

'It is a serious offence to misrepresent yourself, or one of your family members when making an application for an Australian visa. This includes making false or misleading statements, or submitting false information or false documents with your application.

Even if someone else completes your application for you, you are responsible for it.

On 2 April 2011, the department introduced a Public Interest Criterion (PIC) which allows certain visa applications to be refused where false or misleading information is provided to the department.'

Girl Aussie



showib49 said:


> I was not focusing on Aus Immigration. Actually I was ready to move Maskat for my new job. And really it was a big mistake that I didn't mention her in my application.


----------



## girlaussie

How can someone 'somehow missed' wife's detail for immigration??i don't think it was an unintentional act.

Girl Aussie



shiraz said:


> This is unbelievable. How can anyone make such a mistake.
> 
> The only option I now see is to inform your CO that you somehow missed your wife details and would now like to add her.


----------



## girlaussie

Yeah sure you were not focused hence totally ignored to add family relations in your application. 

According to DIAC 'false or partial declaration could be seen as a more serious issue of character'

Girl Aussie



showib49 said:


> I was not focusing on Aus Immigration. Actually I was ready to move Maskat for my new job. And really it was a big mistake that I didn't mention her in my application.


----------



## FAIS

I think the only option left for showib49 is to notify DIBP through forms 1022 and/ or 1023. Other forum members may indicate exactly which form should be filled.

But showib49 remember, there are some warnings on both of these forms including the below:

• If you do not comply with section 104 of the Act and notify the department of your new circumstances, your visa is liable to be cancelled under the Migration Act 1958.
• If you have been granted a visa, the information you provide on this form will be taken into account in deciding whether the visa should be cancelled.


----------



## Bret Hart

showib49 said:


> I was not focusing on Aus Immigration. Actually I was ready to move Maskat for my new job. And really it was a big mistake that I didn't mention her in my application.


Unfortunately u r not left with many options dude due to a masterpiece blunder u made.

Though u have been granted a visa u need to inform DIBP about this mistake immediately.

And let me be very clear, it is quite likely that DIBP would revoke your visa based on concealment of a major fact but u don't have any other option left apart from taking a risk and see how luck responds.

Otherwise, lets assume u continue to hide this fact from DIBP you would never ever be able to sponsor your spouse & kids from the subject spouse to Australia. Further u would have to bear the catastrophic consequences in case they find out later, so I m sure that won't be acceptable to you.

And trust me, I am not trying to scare u at all. Deception in the application is taken very seriously by DIBP & unfortunately you would have to pay price for it.

Good Luck.

Bret


----------



## msaeed

showib49 said:


> I didn't mention her in my application. Now what should I do?


I agree with all the comments and feedback other members are giving in reply to your situation, the only thing you can do now is to apply for your spouse's visa once you move permanently to Australia as you can not process her visa without being permanently moved to Australia and it will take another 12 months for you to get her visa once you apply for it onshore..


----------



## TheExpatriate

*@showib49* I think it's about time you enlist a GOOD lawyer (not agent, lawyer) and invest some hard earned cash on it, and still there would be no guarantees. You f***ed up big time and if I am your CO I think I'd revoke the visa since I cannot find any possible way this was an honest mistake


----------



## yrazvi

I applied for my visa (subclass 189) on 17 May 2014. The website says that it takes 3 months to process. Has anyone been lucky enough to gain it in 3 months? Some of my friends have been lucky enough to have their visa processed within 3 months; they were in Pakistan but had applied for 190 visa subclass. 

Do you know if the immigration sends all Pakistani applicants to the "external security checks"? 

Thanks, 

Yasir.


----------



## stariq178

showib49 said:


> I was not focusing on Aus Immigration. Actually I was ready to move Maskat for my new job. And really it was a big mistake that I didn't mention her in my application.


Not to be insensitive.. But this is absolutely Hilarious .. Someone going through Loads of Forms and missing that they have a wife...


----------



## TheExpatriate

stariq178 said:


> Not to be insensitive.. But this is absolutely Hilarious .. Someone going through Loads of Forms and missing that they have a wife...


LOL I second that. I am finding it hard to swallow given the gazillion questions in visa app form, form 80, form 1221 about spouse, relationship status.....etc.


So you missed out your status and wrote "single", you missed out and answered "no" to the question asking if you have a spouse, you missed out on her information.


Dude, you could not convince a few forum members, how will DIBP buy that?


----------



## shehpar

Guys.. seems that we are going out of scope of the subject discussion.


----------



## FAIS

TheExpatriate said:


> LOL I second that. I am finding it hard to swallow given the gazillion questions in visa app form, form 80, form 1221 about spouse, relationship status.....etc.
> 
> 
> So you missed out your status and wrote "single", you missed out and answered "no" to the question asking if you have a spouse, you missed out on her information.
> 
> 
> Dude, you could not convince a few forum members, how will DIBP buy that?


If he submitted all his forms before marriage, I think he has a little (read 1%) chance of getting through...... But really, I am just thinking, what could be the motivation of not mentioning his family during visa application? In March 2013, there was no additional visa charge for family members and the spouse visa process would've been seamless and quick (as opposed to one year delay with 0.00001% chance of success now). 

Seriously, I want to help bro Showib49 (and I know many of us are probably thinking in the same manner). He has invested money and valuable time to get his visa and now he is on the verge of losing it. I am really worried for him. 

Chances are, he will be served with a notice of cancellation in which he will be required to explain the reasons of his actions. If he tells us the real motivation of not including his family, we may help him in drafting the appropriate response. 

Right now, nobody believes that he just "missed".


----------



## FAIS

yrazvi said:


> I applied for my visa (subclass 189) on 17 May 2014. The website says that it takes 3 months to process. Has anyone been lucky enough to gain it in 3 months? Some of my friends have been lucky enough to have their visa processed within 3 months; they were in Pakistan but had applied for 190 visa subclass.
> 
> Do you know if the immigration sends all Pakistani applicants to the "external security checks"?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Yasir.



For 189, as far as I know, no Pakistani has been granted with the visa within 12 months. 

For 190, I personally know someone from Pakistan who recieved in 4-5 months of visa application. 

You may also consult the spreadsheet maintained to get an idea of the processing times for Pakistani applicants. I don't remember the link to this spreadsheet but other forum members may paste it. 

And yes, all Pakistani applicants go through the same external security checks.


----------



## exxpat

FAIS said:


> For 189, as far as I know, no Pakistani has been granted with the visa within 12 months.
> 
> For 190, I personally know someone from Pakistan who recieved in 4-5 months of visa application.
> 
> You may also consult the spreadsheet maintained to get an idea of the processing times for Pakistani applicants. I don't remember the link to this spreadsheet but other forum members may paste it.
> 
> And yes, all Pakistani applicants go through the same external security checks.



Here is the Url to the sheet

http://1drv.ms/1fV4sZL


----------



## FAIS

exxpat said:


> Here is the Url to the sheet
> 
> http://1drv.ms/1fV4sZL


Could you please update my timeline. I lodged my 189 application on 03 May 2013 not in March 2013.

Thanks.


----------



## Diablo170

Guys quick question. Is it really important to mention the exact education dates i.e. day, month and year. I'm only sure of the month and the year for my bachelors and MBA but not the precise day. In my form 80 I'm not even entirely sure of the month for intermediate (class 12) and before.


----------



## blacknight_81

Diablo170 said:


> Guys quick question. Is it really important to mention the exact education dates i.e. day, month and year. I'm only sure of the month and the year for my bachelors and MBA but not the precise day. In my form 80 I'm not even entirely sure of the month for intermediate (class 12) and before.


Try to be coherent while mentioning your education/work history. Do not leave gaps. Give reasons for the gaps. 

Keep these pointers in mind while filling your form. You should try to remember/find out almost exact month and years of your education and list them down in a way that there isn't any significant gap between different stages.


----------



## FAIS

Diablo170 said:


> Guys quick question. Is it really important to mention the exact education dates i.e. day, month and year. I'm only sure of the month and the year for my bachelors and MBA but not the precise day. In my form 80 I'm not even entirely sure of the month for intermediate (class 12) and before.


I provided the following:

*Completion Dates:*
Exact dates of my SSC and HSC mark sheets. 

*Start Dates*
Approximate dates for both HSC and SSC.


----------



## MusaBilal

Any grants lately 190 applicants?


----------



## MusaBilal

Who's the admin of Pak Applicants excel sheet? 
I am unable to add my timeline there. :/


----------



## MusaBilal

*Fact Sheet Migration Program*

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/21managing.htm#a

Interpretations?


----------



## exxpat

MusaBilal said:


> Who's the admin of Pak Applicants excel sheet?
> I am unable to add my timeline there. :/


I am maintaining the sheet. I have added you now.

@FAIS - rectified your lodgement date.

Thanks,


----------



## shehpar

exxpat said:


> I am maintaining the sheet. I have added you now.
> 
> @FAIS - rectified your lodgement date.
> 
> Thanks,


Can you please add me as well? My timeslines are in my signatures.


----------



## exxpat

shehpar said:


> Can you please add me as well? My timeslines are in my signatures.


You are already added


----------



## mashaikh

exxpat said:


> You are already added


Kindly add my timeline as well.


----------



## shehpar

exxpat said:


> You are already added


Thanks.


----------



## shehpar

mashaikh said:


> Kindly add my timeline as well.


How do you know that your external checks were started on 27th May, 2103?


----------



## exxpat

mashaikh said:


> Kindly add my timeline as well.


Done


----------



## imranhassan852

Dears,

This forum is really helping us all a lot. Thanks for the contribution from all of you.

1 - My status has changed from "Arrange Medical" to "No Medical examination required". What does this mean?
2 - How can I check the outcome of my medical. It was done last week. I want to know the status.


regards,

Imran


----------



## shehpar

imranhassan852 said:


> Dears,
> 
> This forum is really helping us all a lot. Thanks for the contribution from all of you.
> 
> 1 - My status has changed from "Arrange Medical" to "No Medical examination required". What does this mean?
> 2 - How can I check the outcome of my medical. It was done last week. I want to know the status.
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> Imran


Dear Imran,

Did you received explicit email for medical / pcc or its first email from team / co to submit form80,medicals etc??


----------



## imranhassan852

shehpar said:


> Dear Imran,
> 
> Did you received explicit email for medical / pcc or its first email from team / co to submit form80,medicals etc??


I received two emails from CO. First was in Dec-2013 when he asked for Birth Certificates. I uploaded my family's Form 80 upfront and CO didnt ask anything about Form 80.

Now on 17-Jun-14, CO asked to undergo Med and provide PCC for all family.

regards,

Imran


----------



## muhammed.nauman

exxpat said:


> Done


Dear exxpat, could you please update my timeline based on my signature,
Thanks,
Nauman


----------



## zoyakhan

exxpat said:


> Done


Kindly add me as well.

Regards,
Zoya.


----------



## blacknight_81

*eMedical client*



imranhassan852 said:


> Dears,
> 
> This forum is really helping us all a lot. Thanks for the contribution from all of you.
> 
> 1 - My status has changed from "Arrange Medical" to "No Medical examination required". What does this mean?
> 2 - How can I check the outcome of my medical. It was done last week. I want to know the status.
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> Imran


You can check it here:

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Guys need your support for the latest procedure to get the PCC from Lahore. What are the documents required and which office to contact. I am not in Pakistan and my blood relative will have to arrange for me.

Regards


----------



## indiference

fahadyaqoob said:


> Guys need your support for the latest procedure to get the PCC from Lahore. What are the documents required and which office to contact. I am not in Pakistan and my blood relative will have to arrange for me. Regards


Your blood relative can go to the SSP office in lahore and provide the following documents :

-Your ID card copy
-Your passport copy
-Your passport size pictures.
-Copy of your bataka and emirates ID if your in UAE if any other country than provide similar documents.
-Fill in the form which will be provided by SSP office.

Once the form is submitted it will be delivered at your address within 10 working days


----------



## fahadyaqoob

indiference said:


> Your blood relative can go to the SSP office in lahore and provide the following documents :
> 
> -Your ID card copy
> -Your passport copy
> -Your passport size pictures.
> -Copy of your bataka and emirates ID if your in UAE if any other country than provide similar documents.
> -Fill in the form which will be provided by SSP office.
> 
> Once the form is submitted it will be delivered at your address within 10 working days



Thanks dear..


----------



## showib49

Ohhhh Guys you all are right. I submit my Form 80 in Feb 2013 and I got married in June 2013 and . and after submitting form 80 I was never asked for form 80 again. Any how thanks for your comments.


----------



## _shel

showib49 said:


> Ohhhh Guys you all are right. I submit my Form 80 in Feb 2013 and I got married in June 2013 and . and after submitting form 80 I was never asked for form 80 again. Any how thanks for your comments.


 But you missed the warning on the bottom of every form and email sent to you including your grant notification that you must inform them of a change of circumstances? 

You didnt consider your new wife a change of circumstances?


----------



## Bret Hart

showib49 said:


> Ohhhh Guys you all are right. I submit my Form 80 in Feb 2013 and I got married in June 2013 and . and after submitting form 80 I was never asked for form 80 again. Any how thanks for your comments.


My friend we are standing in June 14 & u got married in June 13, exactly a year ago. 

U won't be asked for Form 80 again & again. How on earth would your CO know that your marital status changed? Obviously you are expected to inform them!

It won't be easy for you to convince the CO as you had plenty of time to update about your circumstance change.

Anyway, I would suggest u to consult an experienced agent & see what they advice.

Or else take a chance and submit form 1022 & see how CO responds.

Best,
Bret


----------



## TheExpatriate

Bret Hart said:


> Anyway, I would suggest u to consult an experienced agent & see what they advice.
> 
> Or else take a chance and submit form 1022 & see how CO responds.
> 
> Best,
> Bret


NO ..... sending the form and "taking a chance" is too risky without proper legal advice, and by legal I mean a lawyer not an agent .... agents are jerks who barely know how to fill forms and their legal knowledge is marginal.


----------



## indiference

imranhassan852 said:


> Dears, This forum is really helping us all a lot. Thanks for the contribution from all of you. 1 - My status has changed from "Arrange Medical" to "No Medical examination required". What does this mean? 2 - How can I check the outcome of my medical. It was done last week. I want to know the status. regards, Imran


 No medical required is a good news, consider it as an acknowledgement that DIPB have recieved your meds, if they were requested and not front loaded, sit back, relax and wait for the golder email within few days or at worst a month.


----------



## indiference

imranhassan852 said:


> Dears, This forum is really helping us all a lot. Thanks for the contribution from all of you. 1 - My status has changed from "Arrange Medical" to "No Medical examination required". What does this mean? 2 - How can I check the outcome of my medical. It was done last week. I want to know the status. regards, Imran


 No medical required is a good news, consider it as an acknowledgement that DIPB has recieved your meds, if they were requested and not front loaded, sit back, relax and wait for the golder email within few days or at worst a month


----------



## opfian

indiference said:


> No medical required is a good news, consider it as an acknowledgement that DIPB has recieved your meds, if they were requested and not front loaded, sit back, relax and wait for the golder email within few days or at worst a month



It shud be with in few days


----------



## Waqar Hemani

opfian said:


> It shud be with in few days


how come ur grant hasnt come yet? When did u submit ur medical ?


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> how come ur grant hasnt come yet? When did u submit ur medical ?


It was uploaded by med center on 18th june. I think there is quota issue as end of year is approaching.


----------



## exxpat

muhammed.nauman said:


> Dear exxpat, could you please update my timeline based on my signature,
> Thanks,
> Nauman


Updated. Thanks,


----------



## exxpat

zoyakhan said:


> Kindly add me as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Zoya.


Done. Thanks,


----------



## Waqar Hemani

opfian said:


> It was uploaded by med center on 18th june. I think there is quota issue as end of year is approaching.


How long man...............i am really frustrated :/


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> How long man...............i am really frustrated :/



Inshallah it will be granted soon ... Hold your patience!


----------



## Immigrant_2907

AOA. I am applying for Sub-class 190 (State Sponseship) I have just paid my fee of 6000$. Can any one please tell me how long it will take to get visa from now onward?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Guys anyone call their visa officer last week? I am thinking to call and ask. Though my agent asked them on 15 june when he submitted my PCC, just because pcc expired i front loaded again no request was done by dibp, and they replied on 19th that normal processing going on and thanks for sending us new pcc. Its been 16 17 days, do u think i should call ? or i m panicking for nothing? Problem is i cant wait any longer my 20 million things are stuck just because of this PR.


----------



## Immigrant_2907

AOA. I am applying for Sub-class 190 (State Sponseship) I have just paid my fee of 6000$. Can any one please tell me how long it will take to get visa from now onward?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Immigrant_2907 said:


> AOA. I am applying for Sub-class 190 (State Sponseship) I have just paid my fee of 6000$. Can any one please tell me how long it will take to get visa from now onward?


6 to 8 months max. if i m not wrong.


----------



## Immigrant_2907

Thanks Waqar. I have heard the same.


----------



## olways

Waqar Hemani said:


> 6 to 8 months max. if i m not wrong.


11 months passed and the wait is still on... Applied for 190 last July.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

olways said:


> 11 months passed and the wait is still on... Applied for 190 last July.


sorry bro.........i can feel ur pain


----------



## Immigrant_2907

Which state you have applied for? I think it varies from state to state. I applied for South Australia


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> sorry bro.........i can feel ur pain


U r an onshore 189 applicant rite?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

opfian said:


> U r an onshore 189 applicant rite?


yes


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Waqar Hemani said:


> Guys anyone call their visa officer last week? I am thinking to call and ask. Though my agent asked them on 15 june when he submitted my PCC, just because pcc expired i front loaded again no request was done by dibp, and they replied on 19th that normal processing going on and thanks for sending us new pcc. Its been 16 17 days, do u think i should call ? or i m panicking for nothing? Problem is i cant wait any longer my 20 million things are stuck just because of this PR.


anyone???


----------



## Immigrant_2907

You should call. They would definitely give priority to your case as it has already been too late


----------



## ScorpKing

olways said:


> 11 months passed and the wait is still on... Applied for 190 last July.


Hosla Man....will be granted soon inshallah


----------



## fhassan

Waqar Hemani said:


> anyone???


Hello Waqar. I am onshore applicant as well. I front loaded my documents when I first lodged my application but I am now waiting for them to request. I would suggest to wait for a week or two before calling them up as your agent made inquiry fairly recently. Fingers crossed that we receive some form of update sooner than later


----------



## waseem_expat

opfian said:


> It was uploaded by med center on 18th june. I think there is quota issue as end of year is approaching.


lets hope we all get the grants as soon as quota is replenished .. July 1st


----------



## zahoorahmed

Which countries are 'officially' low-risk / high-risk, in DIBP's perspective?

I know the link: https://www.immi.gov.au/immigration/eta-eligible-passports.htm and it clearly says: "This is the list of ETA eligible passports which are considered low risk." But there are many countries not mentioned in the said list and for them ESC (External Security Checks) are very swift, for example: India, South Africa etc... So these examples will be considered Low-risk or high-risk?

I'm not sure if all ETA Eligible Passports are low-risk and all other are high-risk? Is it really so?


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> Which countries are 'officially' low-risk / high-risk, in DIBP's perspective?
> 
> I know the link: https://www.immi.gov.au/immigration/eta-eligible-passports.htm and it clearly says: "This is the list of ETA eligible passports which are considered low risk." But there are many countries not mentioned in the said list and for them ESC (External Security Checks) are very swift, for example: India, South Africa etc... So these examples will be considered Low-risk or high-risk?
> 
> I'm not sure if all ETA Eligible Passports are low-risk and all other are high-risk? Is it really so?


I think LR/HR in this case is ECONOMIC LR/HR not security .... Your country could be an economic HR but a security LR (such as India for instance, you cannot let Indians visit Australia without a pre-arranged visa, however Indians applying for visas do not have to go through the ESC hoops) ......


----------



## zahoorahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> I think LR/HR in this case is ECONOMIC LR/HR not security .... Your country could be an economic HR but a security LR (such as India for instance, you cannot let Indians visit Australia without a pre-arranged visa, however Indians applying for visas do not have to go through the ESC hoops) ......


Thanks Expatriate!

Fine, so can we have a 'official' list of high-risk countries (the 'security' one) to simply know where ESC will be lengthy? Is there such official list/link you know?


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> Thanks Expatriate!
> 
> Fine, so can we have a 'official' list of high-risk countries (the 'security' one) to simply know where ESC will be lengthy? Is there such official list/link you know?


I don't think so .. doesn't look to be published somewhere .....


----------



## adila

waseem_expat said:


> lets hope we all get the grants as soon as quota is replenished .. July 1st


What do u mean by qouta is replenished. ..I am s5ill waiting for med call. Does it mean tht my application is void if qouta is over


----------



## TheExpatriate

adila said:


> What do u mean by qouta is replenished. ..I am s5ill waiting for med call. Does it mean tht my application is void if qouta is over


relax .... 1- 190 quota is over, not 189, 2- those who applied after it was over, are awaiting the new quota in the new fiscal year (tomorrow !)


----------



## _shel

TheExpatriate said:


> I don't think so .. doesn't look to be published somewhere .....


 If you are not eligible for an ETA you are high risk...

https://www.immi.gov.au/immigration/eta-eligible-passports.htm


----------



## TheExpatriate

_shel said:


> If you are not eligible for an ETA you are high risk...
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/immigration/eta-eligible-passports.htm



I understand, but apparently, there are many High Risk countries that do not undergo security checks, apparently this high risk (ETA) thing is an more of an economical than a security thing ......


----------



## zahoorahmed

_shel said:


> If you are not eligible for an ETA you are high risk...
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/immigration/eta-eligible-passports.htm


There are few countries those are no mentioned in this list so apparently should fall under the category of High-risk and should go through lengthy Security Checks. But it is not so. For example, India that is not in this list and enjoy swift Security Checks.


----------



## shahidyoyo

Hi everyone.
Done with my medical today...hopefully everything will be gud...jus blood pressure was on the higher side 139/70.shd be alright.
Jus waiting fr pak police clearance and AFP to arrive as soon as possible.
Let's hope fr the best


----------



## indiference

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi everyone. Done with my medical today...hopefully everything will be gud...jus blood pressure was on the higher side 139/70.shd be alright. Jus waiting fr pak police clearance and AFP to arrive as soon as possible. Let's hope fr the best


Good luck


----------



## FAIS

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi everyone.
> Done with my medical today...hopefully everything will be gud...jus blood pressure was on the higher side 139/70.shd be alright.
> Jus waiting fr pak police clearance and AFP to arrive as soon as possible.
> Let's hope fr the best


You are probably fasting. BP is usually on a higher side when fasting. I had approx. the same last Ramadan when I went through the assessment. I was a little worried as well but doctor told me about it and put a note on my assessment papers. So don't worry, you will be fine. Good luck!


----------



## shahidyoyo

FAIS said:


> You are probably fasting. BP is usually on a higher side when fasting. I had approx. the same last Ramadan when I went through the assessment. I was a little worried as well but doctor told me about it and put a note on my assessment papers. So don't worry, you will be fine. Good luck!


Hi.
I actually didn't fast today just to make sure things go normal. I actually have a very low blood pressure... The lower one stays at 50.and the upper one is normal...that's why I had to make sure I eat before going for the test.. The doctor reckons high blood pressure was due to anxiety as I don't like being pricked with needles. When she checked it at the end... It was normal and left a note that the blood pressure was high due to anxiety and nothing else. She said that's normal and isn't a prob since u r note over weight or anything....let's hope fr the best...


----------



## indiference

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi. I actually didn't fast today just to make sure things go normal. I actually have a very low blood pressure... The lower one stays at 50.and the upper one is normal...that's why I had to make sure I eat before going for the test.. The doctor reckons high blood pressure was due to anxiety as I don't like being pricked with needles. When she checked it at the end... It was normal and left a note that the blood pressure was high due to anxiety and nothing else. She said that's normal and isn't a prob since u r note over weight or anything....let's hope fr the best...


Dont worry , its perfectly fine, worst case even if they consider it high, its not a deciding factor for your PR, its a common illness these days, Relax


----------



## zahoorahmed

From 1 July 2014, the Migration Regulations 1994 (the Regulations) are amended to increase the prescribed amount of Visa Evidence Charge (VEC) from AUD70 to AUD150. The VEC is a charge payable if a person requests a visa label affixed to their passport as evidence of their visa grant. Visa status, work and travel conditions and entitlements may be viewed online free of charge.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> From 1 July 2014, the Migration Regulations 1994 (the Regulations) are amended to increase the prescribed amount of Visa Evidence Charge (VEC) from AUD70 to AUD150. The VEC is a charge payable if a person requests a visa label affixed to their passport as evidence of their visa grant. Visa status, work and travel conditions and entitlements may be viewed online free of charge. Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Let us get the visa and then the $80 extra is not such a big deal


----------



## Waqar Hemani

fhassan said:


> Hello Waqar. I am onshore applicant as well. I front loaded my documents when I first lodged my application but I am now waiting for them to request. I would suggest to wait for a week or two before calling them up as your agent made inquiry fairly recently. Fingers crossed that we receive some form of update sooner than later


thanks bro for the reply. Problem is time is running fast, i m even thinking to go for 190 since 14 july 190 nsw will open for accountants but after waiting for nearly 20 months its seriously bursting my mind. Dont know what to do whom to call. Even not getting medical call  :smash::smash::smash::smash::smash:


----------



## Waqar Hemani

my ielts and degree assessments are already two years old and these documents expire in 3 years time which means only 1 year left. God forbid if they reject PR for some reason I don't wanna do ielts 7 each again to get my degree assessed. Accountant needs 7 each to assess degree and i know how i got that by putting extra ordinary efforts!!! This is what I am worried about and thinking to apply 190 as well to be on safe side.

I know i m thinking too negative but then what positive happened with us in all this time???


----------



## zahoorahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> Let us get the visa and then the $80 extra is not such a big deal


That's very true!

Actually I was looking at all July 2014 amendments and found nothing very special affecting us either negative or positive except this minor stuff so wanted to enlighten others on the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqar Hemani said:


> my ielts and degree assessments are already two years old and these documents expire in 3 years time which means only 1 year left. God forbid if they reject PR for some reason I don't wanna do ielts 7 each again to get my degree assessed. Accountant needs 7 each to assess degree and i know how i got that by putting extra ordinary efforts!!! This is what I am worried about and thinking to apply 190 as well to be on safe side.
> 
> I know i m thinking too negative but then what positive happened with us in all this time???


Why do you think that visa can be rejected. If you are confident that your application was genuine and valid, then Insha'Allah you will get the visa sooner or later. Have some faith in God.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

msohaibkhan said:


> Why do you think that visa can be rejected. If you are confident that your application was genuine and valid, then Insha'Allah you will get the visa sooner or later. Have some faith in God.


thanks for motivation, i have faith in God He is the the one who is there for us always. But brother those who spend hell student life in this country knows the importance of PR and u can expect anything from them. I still remember my friends were left hopeless after spending nearly $50000 in studying cookery and hairdressing because immigration removed these occupation from SOL in 2010


----------



## shehpar

Waqar Hemani said:


> thanks for motivation, i have faith in God He is the the one who is there for us always. But brother those who spend hell student life in this country knows the importance of PR and u can expect anything from them. I still remember my friends were left hopeless after spending nearly $50000 in studying cookery and hairdressing because immigration removed these occupation from SOL in 2010


Hi,

All those changes what ever they are only applicable for applicant who would apply after 1st July, 2014. Why are you so worried with those changes?


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqar Hemani said:


> thanks for motivation, i have faith in God He is the the one who is there for us always. But brother those who spend hell student life in this country knows the importance of PR and u can expect anything from them. I still remember my friends were left hopeless after spending nearly $50000 in studying cookery and hairdressing because immigration removed these occupation from SOL in 2010


Since you have successfully lodged your application, you don't need to be worried of any change or adverse circumstances with regards to occupation list or any immigration rules. You have already waited for 20 months, you grant is just round the corner Insha'Allah.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I know all the new rules does not apply on me but still u never know. In 2007 immigration minister intervene and cap all the skilled migration, they even return the money and said apply under new laws. And this capping law still active. I know its a very rare and worst scenario but until i don't get pr in my hand i can expect anything.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqar Hemani said:


> I know all the new rules does not apply on me but still u never know. In 2007 immigration minister intervene and cap all the skilled migration, they even return the money and said apply under new laws. And this capping law still active. I know its a very rare and worst scenario but until i don't get pr in my hand i can expect anything.


I agree but I do not see such adverse measures taking place in the near future


----------



## hajan

Salam Brothers,

What is meant by 'Completed' on each of medical test?

Does this means cleared?


----------



## TheExpatriate

hajan said:


> Salam Brothers,
> 
> What is meant by 'Completed' on each of medical test?
> 
> Does this means cleared?


No. Just uploaded by the clinic.


----------



## zahoorahmed

*** For: 175ers (Group Priority: 5) applicants ***

Dear 175ers (G5),

I have created one comprehensive excel sheet, specific for 175ers (G5) applicants. They are facing a very painful long delay.

Please furnish your timeline and data and I will update it in the said sheet. 

For example purpose, I have put my information in the below questions:

(01) Forum's username / nickname?: zahoorahmed
(02) Visa Category?: 175
(03) Visa Priority Group?: 5
(04) Nationality (HR / LR)?: HR (Pakistan)
(05) Visa application lodged on?: 20th Feb. 2010
(06) When 'updated' Form-80 requested? (if any): 26th Aug. 2013
(07) When 'updated' Form-80 submitted? (if any): 15th Sep. 2013
(08) CO allocated on?: 24th Mar. 2014
(10) When MED-n-PCC requested?: 24th Mar. 2014
(11) When MED submitted?: 26th Apr. 2014
(12) When PCC submitted?: 9th May 2014
(13) When LAST document submitted?: 9th May 2014
(14) Visa Granted?: NOT YET!!!

I'll keep updating this sheet and will upload as well.

Cheers,

Zahoor


----------



## hajan

TheExpatriate said:


> No. Just uploaded by the clinic.


Then which status will show that they are cleared? any idea?


----------



## TheExpatriate

hajan said:


> Then which status will show that they are cleared? any idea?


It doesn't ...... :/ you can query your CO about it


----------



## zahoorahmed

hajan said:


> Then which status will show that they are cleared? any idea?


*1* ImmiAccount: In my case, when we went through the medical after few days I checked my ImmiAccount and found that under my name and my son's name it was showing: "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." However for my wife it was still showing 'Organize your health checks etc..' for many days and after about 2 weeks it turned into "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." as well. So, this gives a clue that this message counts and it is not changed when medical is just received.

*2* eMedical: I check after many days this portal so it was showing 'Completed' for all of us. But I have seen posts on the forum saying it states like: * In-processing * Referred etc... so 'Completed' also counts here.

Summary:

I believe if eMedical is saying 'Completed' and ImmiAccount is saying 'No health examinations..." then all is OK hopefully.


----------



## waseem_expat

TheExpatriate said:


> It doesn't ...... :/ you can query your CO about it


when the medical link is replaced by a text stating Medical are not required etc etc... 
does not this indicate that the medical results have been approved by CO ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

waseem_expat said:


> when the medical link is replaced by a text stating Medical are not required etc etc...
> does not this indicate that the medical results have been approved by CO ?


No ... just received.


----------



## adila

Waqar Hemani said:


> my ielts and degree assessments are already two years old and these documents expire in 3 years time which means only 1 year left. God forbid if they reject PR for some reason I don't wanna do ielts 7 each again to get my degree assessed. Accountant needs 7 each to assess degree and i know how i got that by putting extra ordinary efforts!!! This is what I am worried about and thinking to apply 190 as well to be on safe side.
> 
> I know i m thinking too negative but then what positive happened with us in all this time???


Im getting same feelings. ...don't worry. Leav it on god...he can amd will decide better fr us..


----------



## ali_jaff

Came back to forum after a long long time. Guyz can you please update as to how many ppl have recieved 189 Grant as of yet.


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*189 PCC and Medical*

Alhamdulillah got a pcc and medical call today from team 2.


----------



## opfian

mohsin_jawed said:


> Alhamdulillah got a pcc and medical call today from team 2.



Congrats dear


----------



## zahoorahmed

mohsin_jawed said:


> Alhamdulillah got a pcc and medical call today from team 2.


congrats!


----------



## prseeker

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Opian
> 
> I case initially move very fast but now I do not have any idea what is going on.
> I submitted application 3Feb2014 after 1 month I got CO 3rd or 4th of March 2014 with request of form 80 and PCC and medical. I submit all on march 28. 31 March Team 13 contacted me for additional doc. I submitted same day. Then again Team 13 contact me on 30 April 2014. I replied on 3rd of May. Then after no contact from there side.
> 
> What do you suggest.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Hey how have u been ..long time . Any news on the grant ?


----------



## fahadyaqoob

prseeker said:


> Hey how have u been ..long time . Any news on the grant ?


Hi Pseeker

Looking at your timelines. Please confirm you got your grant for 189 in 4-5 months time?


----------



## imranhassan852

blacknight_81 said:


> You can check it here:
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Dear,

I checked on the link provided by you. "Exam Status" is showing "Completed". What does this mean? I want to check whether I have cleared my medical or not.


----------



## blacknight_81

imranhassan852 said:


> Dear,
> 
> I checked on the link provided by you. "Exam Status" is showing "Completed". What does this mean? I want to check whether I have cleared my medical or not.


Unfortunately, the only way to find that out is by emailing your CO.


----------



## ssaifuddin

prseeker said:


> Hey how have u been ..long time . Any news on the grant ?


Hi PR Seeker

Brother still waiting, Yesterday I sent email to my CO. Waiting for reply. 

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## fakhan

I have got y grant today, finally.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## mhaqs

fakhan said:


> I have got y grant today, finally.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Congrats man, please mention your timeline.


----------



## indiference

fakhan said:


> I have got y grant today, finally. Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Congrats, please share your timeline.


----------



## fakhan

Timeline: SS:25-10-13, Lodged:26-11-13, CO:16-01-14, Med:23-01-14 expt. wife, PCC:02-02-13, Med (wife & new born):12-06-14, Grant (Class 190):01-07-14

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## FAIS

fakhan said:


> Timeline: SS:25-10-13, Lodged:26-11-13, CO:16-01-14, Med:23-01-14 expt. wife, PCC:02-02-13, Med (wife & new born):12-06-14, Grant (Class 190):01-07-14
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Very quick mashaa Allah.


----------



## fakhan

FAIS said:


> Very quick mashaa Allah.


Thank you all.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## zahoorahmed

fakhan said:


> Timeline: SS:25-10-13, Lodged:26-11-13, CO:16-01-14, Med:23-01-14 expt. wife, PCC:02-02-13, Med (wife & new born):12-06-14, Grant (Class 190):01-07-14
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


This one was which states's sponsorship?


----------



## fakhan

zahoorahmed said:


> This one was which states's sponsorship?


Moving to Canberra, ACT

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## zahoorahmed

fakhan said:


> Moving to Canberra, ACT
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Wish you good luck on your new life ahead!


----------



## lovetosmack

fakhan said:


> Timeline: SS:25-10-13, Lodged:26-11-13, CO:16-01-14, Med:23-01-14 expt. wife, PCC:02-02-13, Med (wife & new born):12-06-14, Grant (Class 190):01-07-14
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


@fakhan: When is your Initial Entry by date on the visa letter ? I see that the PCC is already expired. Is it okay ?


----------



## fakhan

lovetosmack said:


> @fakhan: When is your Initial Entry by date on the visa letter ? I see that the PCC is already expired. Is it okay ?


According to DIBP, PCC expires after one year, regardless of time limit stated on PCC. My initial date of entry is 28-01-15.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## djmalik

Hi guys, 

I sent an inquiry mail to my CO but for some reason I didn't get any auto-response which is kind of weird. Did anybody else also faced the same thing?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Good finally our people start getting med and grants. congrats to the lucky ones. Good luck


----------



## blacknight_81

djmalik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I sent an inquiry mail to my CO but for some reason I didn't get any auto-response which is kind of weird. Did anybody else also faced the same thing?


Yes, it happens sometime. Your email should have gone through anyhow.


----------



## zahoorahmed

djmalik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I sent an inquiry mail to my CO but for some reason I didn't get any auto-response which is kind of weird. Did anybody else also faced the same thing?


You sent mail on some particular CO email address or some team's common/group email address?

Even in case of common/group email address I have faced issue of receiving the auto-response little late because of some technical issue.

So no need to worry it sometimes happens.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> Good finally our people start getting med and grants. congrats to the lucky ones. Good luck


Dont worry dear, soon it will land to our inboxes as well.


----------



## ibtasamlatif

exxpat said:


> You are already added


Hi

Can you add me as well please?


----------



## ibtasamlatif

Hi Guys

I have a few questions and I would appreciate if you can answer them please.

1. I have applied for skill assesment on 26 may. I have 2.5 years of work experience. By the time I apply for PR visa i will have 3 years of exp adding 5 more points to existing 60 (including state sponsorshp) making it total of 65. I would like to know that when applying for PR visa, shall I include the 5 extra points which are not be assesed by E.A?

2. Once a person has got state sponsorship, what are his chances of getting the P.R visa?

3. Do more points increase the chances of immigration visa? I mean ive got 60 points already. Adding 5 more through experience as mentioned above. 
I got 8,8.5,9 and 7.5 in ielts (unfortunately .5 less) a total of 8.5. Shal i try again n to get 8 in all for 10 more points?


----------



## indiference

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hi Guys I have a few questions and I would appreciate if you can answer them please. 1. I have applied for skill assesment on 26 may. I have 2.5 years of work experience. By the time I apply for PR visa i will have 3 years of exp adding 5 more points to existing 60 (including state sponsorshp) making it total of 65. I would like to know that when applying for PR visa, shall I include the 5 extra points which are not be assesed by E.A? 2. Once a person has got state sponsorship, what are his chances of getting the P.R visa? 3. Do more points increase the chances of immigration visa? I mean ive got 60 points already. Adding 5 more through experience as mentioned above. I got 8,8.5,9 and 7.5 in ielts (unfortunately .5 less) a total of 8.5. Shal i try again n to get 8 in all for 10 more points?


1) you will get experience points for only the experience validated by skill accessing authority
2)once your skills, experience are validated and SS is approved, you have 90% chances of successful PR, provided you have not submitted any wrong or misleading information and you have carefully calculated the required eligibility points.
3) more points will only expedite the invitation to apply process, the rest will take its normal course.


----------



## FAIS

indiference said:


> 1) you will get experience points for only the experience validated by skill accessing authority


Are you sure about this?


----------



## x10sive

FAIS said:


> Are you sure about this?


yes thats true


----------



## siddhi817

indiference said:


> 1) you will get experience points for only the experience validated by skill accessing authority
> .




are you sure ? because I know many who havent opted for relevant skilled employment assessment by the EA, but still they managed to lodge EOI. Please clarify or provide me any valid link :S; I have recently been assessed but was completely unaware of this point. If its true, then I should apply for experience assessment asap.


----------



## FAIS

x10sive said:


> yes thats true


Maybe not.

Some other experienced members may shed some more light on this issue. 

My friend didn't have to go through the skills assessment again with ACS for the same role with the same company. He applied with additional salary slips and bank statements to show the continued employment and has been granted with the visa.


----------



## FAIS

siddhi817 said:


> are you sure ? because I know many who havent opted for relevant skilled employment assessment by the EA, but still they managed to lodge EOI. Please clarify or provide me any valid link :S; I have recently been assessed but was completely unaware of this point. If its true, then I should apply for experience assessment asap.


Please apply for the skills assessment to be on a safer side.


----------



## malisajj

indiference said:


> 2)once your skills, experience are validated and SS is approved, you have 90% chances of successful PR, provided you have not submitted any wrong or misleading information and you have carefully calculated the required eligibility points.


Adding to point above if all your claims are valid then as per my understanding you can still be rejected on basis of medical condition (e.g. positive HIV) or unacceptable criminal record.


----------



## lovetosmack

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 1. I have applied for skill assesment on 26 may. I have 2.5 years of work experience. By the time I apply for PR visa i will have 3 years of exp adding 5 more points to existing 60 (including state sponsorshp) making it total of 65. I would like to know that _when applying for PR visa, shall I include the 5 extra points which are not be assesed by E.A_?


What do you mean when applying for PR visa ? There is a bit of confusion around this point. Can you explain clearly the below:

* When will you raise the EOI ? If already raised, how many years have you claimed in this one ?
* How many years have the EA recognized ? Please mention from & to month/year.
* When are you planning to lodge the visa application ?
* Did you already get State Sponsorship or is it in progress ?


----------



## FAIS

malisajj said:


> Adding to point above if all your claims are valid then as per my understanding you can still be rejected on basis of medical condition (e.g. positive HIV) or unacceptable criminal record.


That's why indiference has mentioned '90 % chance'


----------



## malisajj

FAIS said:


> That's why indiference has mentioned '90 % chance'


Yeah just wanted to add to his point what attributes to 10%


----------



## indiference

FAIS said:


> Maybe not. Some other experienced members may shed some more light on this issue. My friend didn't have to go through the skills assessment again with ACS for the same role with the same company. He applied with additional salary slips and bank statements to show the continued employment and has been granted with the visa.


This happens on case to case bases but as a thumb rule, work, education and expereince are validated by relevant skill accessing authroities and only then is accepted by DIBP.


----------



## indiference

siddhi817 said:


> are you sure ? because I know many who havent opted for relevant skilled employment assessment by the EA, but still they managed to lodge EOI. Please clarify or provide me any valid link :S; I have recently been assessed but was completely unaware of this point. If its true, then I should apply for experience assessment asap.


Please share your profession and experience/education details to guide you better. However even without knowing these details, i am quite certain that you should apply for the assessment.


----------



## syeralia

indiference said:


> Please share your profession and experience/education details to guide you better. However even without knowing these details, i am quite certain that you should apply for the assessment.


What I think is
Engineers Aust only access the degree via CDR according to comp element it never access the employment exp

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## BOLT

syeralia said:


> What I think is
> Engineers Aust only access the degree via CDR according to comp element it never access the employment exp
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


Engineers Australia (EA) definitely does employment experience assessment and its relevance to qualifications. I got it done back in 2012. Although employment assessment is not mandatory from EA for claiming points but it helps a lot and usually DIBP does not question their judgement.


----------



## siddhi817

indiference said:


> Please share your profession and experience/education details to guide you better. However even without knowing these details, i am quite certain that you should apply for the assessment.



I am an electrical engineer with 5 years of professional experience in installation, commissioning, testing and maintenance of avionics sub-systems. I have been assessed as engg technologist by the EA, though I applied for electrical engineer (I am ok with it as it is on State sponsorship for Victoria and ACT).


----------



## siddhi817

opfian said:


> They must have mentioned period for which you hav rcvd +ve assesment


no, surprisingly they havent


----------



## opfian

siddhi817 said:


> no, surprisingly they havent


How much did u pay for assessment? Normally they charge 200$ extra to mention time period on assessment letter


----------



## siddhi817

opfian said:


> How much did u pay for assessment? Normally they charge 200$ extra to mention time period on assessment letter


well it was a standard assessment; only 620 AUD was credited. I dint opt for relevant assessment, as it was suggested by few peers was optional and not a necessary thing. 

Even I talked to an Indian on this forum who lodged EOI without relevant skilled employment assessment and he was granted 189 visa


----------



## syeralia

opfian said:


> They must have mentioned period for which you hav rcvd +ve assesment


No they never As I got my EA assess in 2008 and now when I request they send me updates letter with almost same wording with ANZCO code and both the gym thy never mention the employment period

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## immu999

off the topic sorry. 

After applying online partner visa, the applicant have to go to gerrys for biometrics. do they need a copy of your form or just the applicant for biometrics along with pics? 
tried calling them but they never pick or reply to emails.

appreciate your reply. 

Regards,


----------



## immu999

mshoaib said:


> I am 189 applicant. I submitted the application using ImmiAccount.
> 
> You either apply online using the ImmiAccount or through local AVAC. The applicants who file the application online are not required to submit the biometrics (as mentioned in the Exclusions sections of the document from AVAC). The online application is fast and all information is readily available to the case office.
> 
> For any queries, please feel free to ask.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shoaib


applied yesterday, and they say that no one will touch your case until you provide biometrics.

i think the policy have changed now.


----------



## Rah1x

immu999 said:


> applied yesterday, and they say that no one will touch your case until you provide biometrics.
> 
> i think the policy have changed now.


How did you apply? Online? Or via avac?


----------



## Rah1x

I am getting confused between immiAccount and avac... where to apply?


----------



## opfian

syeralia said:


> No they never As I got my EA assess in 2008 and now when I request they send me updates letter with almost same wording with ANZCO code and both the gym thy never mention the employment period Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


I did mine in 2012 and paid 500$ assessment fee plus 200$ extra for comments regarding employment period


----------



## ibtasamlatif

lovetosmack said:


> What do you mean when applying for PR visa ? There is a bit of confusion around this point. Can you explain clearly the below:
> 
> * When will you raise the EOI ? If already raised, how many years have you claimed in this one ?
> * How many years have the EA recognized ? Please mention from & to month/year.
> * When are you planning to lodge the visa application ?
> * Did you already get State Sponsorship or is it in progress ?




Hi

PR means the final Permenant Residency Visa after invitation to apply is received. 

I have only applied for skill assesment with engineers australia at the moment. I have BE in electrical engineering and MSc in Engineering Business Management. 2.5 years of work experience and by the time my SS will be issued "fingers crossed" I will have 3 years of work experience giving me 5 extra points.

Its is written on EA website that work experience validation is not mandatory but can be done on request

Plus shall I appear for IELTS again to get 8 in all as my current result is 8,8.5,9 and 7.5 to get 10 extra points?

Thanks


----------



## indiference

Missed out on a rather important post, belated Ramadan Kareem to all forum members.... Inshallah this holy month of prosperity, kindness and blessings will bring a positive end to the wait of all the deserving applicants. May Allah shower us with all His countless blessings and kindness during this month......Ameen


----------



## Bret Hart

indiference said:


> Missed out on a rather important post, belated Ramadan Kareem to all forum members.... Inshallah this holy month of prosperity, kindness and blessings will bring a positive end to the wait of all the deserving applicants. May Allah shower us with all His countless blessings and kindness during this month......Ameen



Thanx mate... JazakAllah!


----------



## olways

indiference said:


> Missed out on a rather important post, belated Ramadan Kareem to all forum members.... Inshallah this holy month of prosperity, kindness and blessings will bring a positive end to the wait of all the deserving applicants. May Allah shower us with all His countless blessings and kindness during this month......Ameen


Thanks a lot bro!


----------



## opfian

indiference said:


> Missed out on a rather important post, belated Ramadan Kareem to all forum members.... Inshallah this holy month of prosperity, kindness and blessings will bring a positive end to the wait of all the deserving applicants. May Allah shower us with all His countless blessings and kindness during this month......Ameen



Well said ... Ramadhan Kareem!!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Wish to inform u all........

....
...
..
....
....
....
....
....
...
....
......
......
.....
......
....
.......
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
I got pcc call just now :clap2::dance:


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Ramadan Kareem everyone.


----------



## Australia1

Waqar Hemani said:


> Wish to inform u all........
> 
> ....
> ...
> ..
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ...
> ....
> ......
> ......
> .....
> ......
> ....
> .......
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> I got pcc call just now :clap2::dance:


Congratulations. All your recent worry has or about to come to an end. Which team are you allocated to, brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## olways

Waqar Hemani said:


> Wish to inform u all........
> 
> Super...a little bit more bro and you will get what you wanted. Very happy for you.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

funny thing is they have asked for my new passport as well which i did provided them in 2013 and my new pcc which i already sent to them on 13 june, it is from my date of birth to the last day of mine in pakistan back in 2009 but immigration saying since you visited pakistan twice in the period and ur stay is more than 60 days so u need to provide police check until ur last visit to pakistan. My agent to told me he will argue with them and try to solve it. Lets see if not then i have to provide till date. Whatever the case is, finally i m gone through the stage of security clearance


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Australia1 said:


> Congratulations. All your recent worry has or about to come to an end. Which team are you allocated to, brisbane or Adelaide?


Brisbane team 33


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Thanks Australia1 and olways  Wish u guys get positive news soon too


----------



## Waqar Hemani

indiference said:


> Missed out on a rather important post, belated Ramadan Kareem to all forum members.... Inshallah this holy month of prosperity, kindness and blessings will bring a positive end to the wait of all the deserving applicants. May Allah shower us with all His countless blessings and kindness during this month......Ameen


Ameen. What u said is really true. I got pcc call in Ramadan


----------



## olways

Waqar Hemani said:


> Thanks Australia1 and olways  Wish u guys get positive news soon too


BTW, did they also ask you to get a new medical check up?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

olways said:


> BTW, did they also ask you to get a new medical check up?


I have re-done it myself in may 2014


----------



## Australia1

Waqar Hemani said:


> Brisbane team 33


I am with the same team...we are buddies now


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Australia1 said:


> I am with the same team...we are buddies now


InshaAllah you will get soon too


----------



## fhassan

Waqar Hemani said:


> Wish to inform u all........
> 
> ....
> ...
> ..
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ...
> ....
> ......
> ......
> .....
> ......
> ....
> .......
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> I got pcc call just now :clap2::dance:



Congrats mate. Wishing you a speedy grant


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Thanks mate. Same for u


----------



## shahidyoyo

Waqar Hemani said:


> Wish to inform u all........
> 
> ....
> ...
> ..
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ...
> ....
> ......
> ......
> .....
> ......
> ....
> .......
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> I got pcc call just now :clap2::dance:


Congrats...ull get it soon..inshallah


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqar Hemani said:


> Thanks mate. Same for u


wow! thats great!!


----------



## Arsen

40 days passed from PCC/MED results submission.
Still No Update.
I hope golden Grant letter for all u guys in RAMADAN .


----------



## samy25

we are wondering too....  ...


----------



## immu999

Rah1x said:


> How did you apply? Online? Or via avac?


I applied it online, to save time BUT
Even if you apply online, you will have to visit AVAC for Biometrics, and the fees for doing it is PKR 9270. 

aren't they charging too much for taking finger prints and a photograph?


----------



## samy25

AVAC required for 189/190...........????????????????
i dont guess it is....


----------



## FAIS

Waqar Hemani said:


> my new pcc which i already sent to them on 13 june, it is from my date of birth to the last day of mine in pakistan back in 2009 but immigration saying since you visited pakistan twice in the period and ur stay is more than 60 days so u need to provide police check until ur last visit to pakistan. My agent to told me he will argue with them and try to solve it.


So finally very good news from your side. DIBP is probably following your posts on this forum and when they have realized you have had enough of this visa processing delay, they have sent you PCC request. 

Man, I suggest you to not argue with them on any request. Just provide what they are asking for. I know the process of getting a PCC in Pakistan is very complicated, but you don't want to land into any other trouble or delay by arguing on a very small issue. You may never know that probably they have the visa typed for you on their system and the moment you provide your PCC, they put the relevant dates on it and release the email.


----------



## adila

Waqar Hemani said:


> Brisbane team 33


Congratulations. ..I feel I am left alone....waiting fr the silver emsil....plz pray for me


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> Wish to inform u all........ .... ... .. .... .... .... .... .... ... .... ...... ...... ..... ...... .... ....... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... I got pcc call just now :clap2::dance:



Finally 

Congrats


----------



## saeeds

Asalamoalikum,

By the grace of Almighty Allah we have been granted Australian permanent residence visa today. We have to make first entry to Australia before 23rd April 2015. Thanks a lot for all your support and prayers. Prayers are needed for future as well....It has been a very long journey and I went through lots of emotional and financial high and lows during the process.

It all started when my Canadian immigration case was "deleted" by ministerial instruction in 2012. For me it was a shocker as I always felt that I'll go to Canada. I have my brother , my uncles in Toronto and my case was a clear and strong one with 72 points but Allah had planned something else for me and my case was deleted. I appealed through lawyer ( through a group and had to pay 500$ for the case) and waited and waited and eventually we lost the case. It looked like a dead end for me. I had not changed my job due to this Canada immigration process and lots of other things were on halt due to immigration thing. I was clueless as what to do now and felt very helpless. That was really gloomy period for me. Then my wife encouraged me to apply for Australia I had never thought about Australian immigration before that , even many of my friends went for ACS for 175/176 category but I always thought that I'll be landing in Canada but that was not the case.

Practically I started my process in June 2012 by applying for ACS and then went for my IELTS in September 2012. I had done all the research work through internet for visa filing and specially this forum helped me a lot. I filed my case on 14th Sep 2012 on skillselect and guess what my case was selected within 2 hours of my application as I had 70 points. I was over the moon and thought that I would be in Australia by Jan or feb 2013...... but I never knew that we belonged to HRI country and my case was going through "routine processing" I only realized this by searching the key words "routine processing" on this forum . Things were dark again and frustration level reached its peak. I went to hibernation and just sent few emails to my CO for inquiry in 16 months just to let her know that I am still alive. The team 13 contacted me in Dec 2013 and after that there was complete silence again for 4 months and suddenly I was asked for Medical in April 2014 by a different CO. I have to admit that I never shared my silver mail on this forum as I was afraid and nervous that what would happen now , reason was that I was hypertensive and I had been taking medicine for blood pressure. I went to my doctor few days before my medical appointment and he checked my BP and said everything is normal and you don’t have to worry . I told him that I am getting nervous and afraid of rejection due to my BP. He calmed me down and said being hypertensive is normal these days. Then I went to Lab and had my creatinine test conducted just to be on the save side. The test results were normal. Then after couple of days I went with my wife and daughter for medicals in IOM Karachi. We had done all the tests and time came for BP measurement and it was not a surprise to me that my readings were 160/100. The doctor was very nice person and supportive and asked me if I was tense I said YES and told him that I am taking medicines for BP as well ( I had mentioned that in the case history as well) he asked me to relax and told that he would take the readings again in 10 mins and even after 10 mins the readings were still 160/100. I thought that’s it ! I am not gonna pass the medicals and my fear had come true. Then they took rest of the readings and went through the physical examination and started asking about my BP condition and they said I am very young to be hypertensive etc etc they took the reading for the final time and it was same as before. Then I told them about my fear of hospitals / injections and that I usually take the readings at home and they are pretty normal usually. Then I told them about the creatinine test report. They asked me to provide the report. I gave them the lab report and I think that the test that I gone through on my own helped a lot and they looked bit satisfied by that. After few days the reports were uploaded to DIBP and I was sure that mine was graded as B due to BP issue. I knew that I have to wait for few months before my medical can be finalized by MOC. But this wait was very painful as I was unaware as how they will treat my case. I kept seeing grant updates on this forum and felt happy for all my Pakistani brothers but never knew as what would be the outcome of my case. After very long wait of more than two months I sent a query email to my 2nd CO and guess what he told me that " Your case is going through routine processing" I felt totally dejected and was thinking about inquiring IGIS and just today got the Golden email.... .

I wish all waiting for their silver/golden emails best of luck and don’t lose hope in Allah. We plan and Allah plans and Allah is the best of planners !


----------



## RazaF

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah we have been granted Australian permanent residence visa today. .............. !


Congrats and Best of Luck for your furture


----------



## MusaBilal

*Alhamdulillah Visa Granted today *


----------



## FAIS

Looks like grants/ silver emails are pouring in Alhamdolillah.

Many congrats Saeeds and MusaBilal. 

Rest of the applicants who are still waiting in queue, please fasten your seatbelts as your journey to your new life may begin very soon inshaa Allah.


----------



## FAIS

opfian said:


> Finally
> 
> Congrats


Now it's your turn.  

I suppose many of us are waiting for an update from your side. Don't know why I am feeling a golden/ silver email landing in your inbox in the next 5-6 working days!


----------



## Rah1x

immu999 said:


> I applied it online, to save time BUT
> Even if you apply online, you will have to visit AVAC for Biometrics, and the fees for doing it is PKR 9270.
> 
> aren't they charging too much for taking finger prints and a photograph?


Ok. So how did you pay? I mean which bank's credit card you used? I cant seem to find a card with high limits to pay the fees...


----------



## zahoorahmed

MusaBilal said:


> *Alhamdulillah Visa Granted today *


Many many congrats MusaBilal!


----------



## ehsanm

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah we have been granted Australian permanent residence visa today. We have to make first entry to Australia before 23rd April 2015. Thanks a lot for all your support and prayers. Prayers are needed for future as well....It has been a very long journey and I went through lots of emotional and financial high and lows during the process.
> 
> It all started when my Canadian immigration case was "deleted" by ministerial instruction in 2012. For me it was a shocker as I always felt that I'll go to Canada. I have my brother , my uncles in Toronto and my case was a clear and strong one with 72 points but Allah had planned something else for me and my case was deleted. I appealed through lawyer ( through a group and had to pay 500$ for the case) and waited and waited and eventually we lost the case. It looked like a dead end for me. I had not changed my job due to this Canada immigration process and lots of other things were on halt due to immigration thing. I was clueless as what to do now and felt very helpless. That was really gloomy period for me. Then my wife encouraged me to apply for Australia I had never thought about Australian immigration before that , even many of my friends went for ACS for 175/176 category but I always thought that I'll be landing in Canada but that was not the case.
> 
> Practically I started my process in June 2012 by applying for ACS and then went for my IELTS in September 2012. I had done all the research work through internet for visa filing and specially this forum helped me a lot. I filed my case on 14th Sep 2012 on skillselect and guess what my case was selected within 2 hours of my application as I had 70 points. I was over the moon and thought that I would be in Australia by Jan or feb 2013...... but I never knew that we belonged to HRI country and my case was going through "routine processing" I only realized this by searching the key words "routine processing" on this forum . Things were dark again and frustration level reached its peak. I went to hibernation and just sent few emails to my CO for inquiry in 16 months just to let her know that I am still alive. The team 13 contacted me in Dec 2013 and after that there was complete silence again for 4 months and suddenly I was asked for Medical in April 2014 by a different CO. I have to admit that I never shared my silver mail on this forum as I was afraid and nervous that what would happen now , reason was that I was hypertensive and I had been taking medicine for blood pressure. I went to my doctor few days before my medical appointment and he checked my BP and said everything is normal and you don’t have to worry . I told him that I am getting nervous and afraid of rejection due to my BP. He calmed me down and said being hypertensive is normal these days. Then I went to Lab and had my creatinine test conducted just to be on the save side. The test results were normal. Then after couple of days I went with my wife and daughter for medicals in IOM Karachi. We had done all the tests and time came for BP measurement and it was not a surprise to me that my readings were 160/100. The doctor was very nice person and supportive and asked me if I was tense I said YES and told him that I am taking medicines for BP as well ( I had mentioned that in the case history as well) he asked me to relax and told that he would take the readings again in 10 mins and even after 10 mins the readings were still 160/100. I thought that’s it ! I am not gonna pass the medicals and my fear had come true. Then they took rest of the readings and went through the physical examination and started asking about my BP condition and they said I am very young to be hypertensive etc etc they took the reading for the final time and it was same as before. Then I told them about my fear of hospitals / injections and that I usually take the readings at home and they are pretty normal usually. Then I told them about the creatinine test report. They asked me to provide the report. I gave them the lab report and I think that the test that I gone through on my own helped a lot and they looked bit satisfied by that. After few days the reports were uploaded to DIBP and I was sure that mine was graded as B due to BP issue. I knew that I have to wait for few months before my medical can be finalized by MOC. But this wait was very painful as I was unaware as how they will treat my case. I kept seeing grant updates on this forum and felt happy for all my Pakistani brothers but never knew as what would be the outcome of my case. After very long wait of more than two months I sent a query email to my 2nd CO and guess what he told me that " Your case is going through routine processing" I felt totally dejected and was thinking about inquiring IGIS and just today got the Golden email.... .
> 
> I wish all waiting for their silver/golden emails best of luck and don’t lose hope in Allah. We plan and Allah plans and Allah is the best of planners !



Congrats brother ... may Allah give you all the blessing and happiness in future.

Pray for us all as well 

:usa2:


----------



## immu999

Rah1x said:


> Ok. So how did you pay? I mean which bank's credit card you used? I cant seem to find a card with high limits to pay the fees...


i was able to find someone's card. 
you can also pay by bank draft. tough they charge you a high amount. 

details are here Australia Visa Information - Pakistan - Visa Types


----------



## ibtasamlatif

Hi

Do one need to submit bank statement and salary slips before s.s and final visa?

If so then for how many months?


----------



## MusaBilal

*Initial Entry Date*

i I was looking for some basic info on initial entry guidelines but couldn't find.

Experts, need your support on few basic questions:

1. Upon Initial Entry, is it mandatory to enter into the Sponsoring State or one can go to a different state first and come to the Sponsoring State later?

If that's possible, what are the things to do upon arrival and in the relevant Sponsoring State offices, if any?

2. Can we activate the visa / get the visa label at any airport?

3. How to enroll in Centrelink / Medical care?

4. How to get a bank account before making the initial entry?

5. Any requirements for tax registration?

6. What is the minimum period of stay?

7. What correspondence is required with the sponsoring state?

Please feel free to add anything that's missed out.

Cheers


----------



## MusaBilal

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hi
> 
> Do one need to submit bank statement and salary slips before s.s and final visa?
> 
> If so then for how many months?


I think its not always the case, sometimes they just dont ask.


----------



## lovetosmack

rt00021 said:


> As Sami said earlier, don't know why but processing time in case of Pakistanis and Bangladeshis is quite long. On the other hand, Indians have got the grant quite quickly. I was just going through various threads and this is what I realize. How true is it? Is the documentation system of the country a reason for delay? Also, most of the guys I see are for 190 and very few for 189 visa. May be that's the reason for the long delay! Just wondering.. I have a few Pakistani friends who are waiting too..


Why? That's because unfortunately almost all Pakistanis have to undergo security clearances which is not present for Indians. That's just Australia's point of view. Security Clearances take anywhere from 6-12 months.


----------



## ibtasamlatif

MusaBilal said:


> I think its not always the case, sometimes they just dont ask.


Im asking to prepare my case in advance n to be ready for anythng


----------



## ibtasamlatif

Thanks alot bro for ur help

Any other suggestions?


----------



## FAIS

MusaBilal said:


> i I was looking for some basic info on initial entry guidelines but couldn't find.
> 
> Experts, need your support on few basic questions:
> 
> 1. Upon Initial Entry, is it mandatory to enter into the Sponsoring State or one can go to a different state first and come to the Sponsoring State later?
> 
> If that's possible, what are the things to do upon arrival and in the relevant Sponsoring State offices, if any?
> 
> 2. Can we activate the visa / get the visa label at any airport?
> 
> 3. How to enroll in Centrelink / Medical care?
> 
> 4. How to get a bank account before making the initial entry?
> 
> 5. Any requirements for tax registration?
> 
> 6. What is the minimum period of stay?
> 
> 7. What correspondence is required with the sponsoring state?
> 
> Please feel free to add anything that's missed out.
> 
> Cheers



1. No, it is not mandatory to land in your sponsoring state. However, it is your moral obligation (not legal) to spend your 'first' two years in the sponsoring state unless you get a release from your moral commitment from that state. 

Please visit the wesbite of your sponsoring state to read about the things to do upon arrival.

2. Yes.

3. You need to have a permanent address in Australia to register in Centerlink/ Medicare. To do this, you first have to lease/ purchase an accomodation in Australia and transfer utilities to your name to show to the departments that you are not 'temporarily' living in Australia. 

4. National Australian Bank (NAB) opens an account online for free. Other banks also open the accounts but they charge certain monthly fees. Accounts that are opened online can only be used to deposit money unless they are fully activated by visiting the branch and showing your original passport/ visa details. I have opened my account in NAB and everything was sorted out in a week. Now I have to activate it when I will land there.

5. You have to be 'usually resident' in Australia to become tax resident. Unless you are employed, I don't see it necessary to go and visit Australian Taxation Office (ATO) for any reason. When you get the job soon inshaa Allah, your employer will guide you when applying for Tax File Number (TFN). Tax on employment income is usually deducted at source (just like in Pakistan). If you are starting a business, you may visit ATO website to apply for TFN when you are settled in Australia.

Please visit: https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/Tax-file-number/Applying-for-a-TFN/

6. There is no minimum period of stay in Australia specified on your 190/ 189 visa.

7. When you arrive in your sponsoring state, you need to inform them about your whereabouts. This can be done by registering yourself on the website of your sponsoring state.


If you are going to Australia for validating your visa only, you don't need to get TFN, or register for Centerlink/ Medicare. There are very unclear rules of when one becomes tax resident of Australia and I suspect that registering on Centerlink/ Medicare will make you tax resident. Australian tax residents are taxed on their foreign income at the same tax rates as in Australia unless they are in countries that have special agreements with Australia. So when you return to Australia, you will have to declare your foreign income and pay tax on it.

Good luck!


----------



## zahoorahmed

lovetosmack said:


> Why? That's because unfortunately almost all Pakistanis have to undergo security clearances which is not present for Indians. That's just Australia's point of view. Security Clearances take anywhere from 6-12 months.


Security Checks are most confusing and irritating part of the entire immigration process - esp. for high-risk country national.

In many cases, as also mine, applicant is not even aware 'when' the SC were actually started and max how much it’s going to take. I contacted my CO many times on this and tried to get this information and got nothing but frustration by having common/standard replies... 

If they at-least let applicant know when their SC were actually started and max. how much time it will take - it could give lot of help.


----------



## indiference

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum, By the grace of Almighty Allah we have been granted Australian permanent residence visa today. We have to make first entry to Australia before 23rd April 2015. Thanks a lot for all your support and prayers. Prayers are needed for future as well....It has been a very long journey and I went through lots of emotional and financial high and lows during the process. It all started when my Canadian immigration case was "deleted" by ministerial instruction in 2012. For me it was a shocker as I always felt that I'll go to Canada. I have my brother , my uncles in Toronto and my case was a clear and strong one with 72 points but Allah had planned something else for me and my case was deleted. I appealed through lawyer ( through a group and had to pay 500$ for the case) and waited and waited and eventually we lost the case. It looked like a dead end for me. I had not changed my job due to this Canada immigration process and lots of other things were on halt due to immigration thing. I was clueless as what to do now and felt very helpless. That was really gloomy period for me. Then my wife encouraged me to apply for Australia I had never thought about Australian immigration before that , even many of my friends went for ACS for 175/176 category but I always thought that I'll be landing in Canada but that was not the case. Practically I started my process in June 2012 by applying for ACS and then went for my IELTS in September 2012. I had done all the research work through internet for visa filing and specially this forum helped me a lot. I filed my case on 14th Sep 2012 on skillselect and guess what my case was selected within 2 hours of my application as I had 70 points. I was over the moon and thought that I would be in Australia by Jan or feb 2013...... but I never knew that we belonged to HRI country and my case was going through "routine processing" I only realized this by searching the key words "routine processing" on this forum . Things were dark again and frustration level reached its peak. I went to hibernation and just sent few emails to my CO for inquiry in 16 months just to let her know that I am still alive. The team 13 contacted me in Dec 2013 and after that there was complete silence again for 4 months and suddenly I was asked for Medical in April 2014 by a different CO. I have to admit that I never shared my silver mail on this forum as I was afraid and nervous that what would happen now , reason was that I was hypertensive and I had been taking medicine for blood pressure. I went to my doctor few days before my medical appointment and he checked my BP and said everything is normal and you don&#146;t have to worry . I told him that I am getting nervous and afraid of rejection due to my BP. He calmed me down and said being hypertensive is normal these days. Then I went to Lab and had my creatinine test conducted just to be on the save side. The test results were normal. Then after couple of days I went with my wife and daughter for medicals in IOM Karachi. We had done all the tests and time came for BP measurement and it was not a surprise to me that my readings were 160/100. The doctor was very nice person and supportive and asked me if I was tense I said YES and told him that I am taking medicines for BP as well ( I had mentioned that in the case history as well) he asked me to relax and told that he would take the readings again in 10 mins and even after 10 mins the readings were still 160/100. I thought that&#146;s it ! I am not gonna pass the medicals and my fear had come true. Then they took rest of the readings and went through the physical examination and started asking about my BP condition and they said I am very young to be hypertensive etc etc they took the reading for the final time and it was same as before. Then I told them about my fear of hospitals / injections and that I usually take the readings at home and they are pretty normal usually. Then I told them about the creatinine test report. They asked me to provide the report. I gave them the lab report and I think that the test that I gone through on my own helped a lot and they looked bit satisfied by that. After few days the reports were uploaded to DIBP and I was sure that mine was graded as B due to BP issue. I knew that I have to wait for few months before my medical can be finalized by MOC. But this wait was very painful as I was unaware as how they will treat my case. I kept seeing grant updates on this forum and felt happy for all my Pakistani brothers but never knew as what would be the outcome of my case. After very long wait of more than two months I sent a query email to my 2nd CO and guess what he told me that " Your case is going through routine processing" I felt totally dejected and was thinking about inquiring IGIS and just today got the Golden email.... . I wish all waiting for their silver/golden emails best of luck and don&#146;t lose hope in Allah. We plan and Allah plans and Allah is the best of planners !


Mabrook


----------



## opfian

MusaBilal said:


> Alhamdulillah Visa Granted today



Congrats!!!!


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> Now it's your turn.  I suppose many of us are waiting for an update from your side. Don't know why I am feeling a golden/ silver email landing in your inbox in the next 5-6 working days!



Yes dear ... Waiting for it 

Thanks for your warm wishes!!


----------



## hsizan

Can anyone tell what to do afyer geting grant...i mean any formalities or documentation?


----------



## girlaussie

Yeah celebration I guess  

Well no further documentation is required after a grant, book a flight, pack your stuff & fly, isn't it simple!!

Girl Aussie



hsizan said:


> Can anyone tell what to do afyer geting grant...i mean any formalities or documentation?


----------



## MusaBilal

FAIS said:


> 1. No, it is not mandatory to land in your sponsoring state. However, it is your moral obligation (not legal) to spend your 'first' two years in the sponsoring state unless you get a release from your moral commitment from that state.
> 
> Please visit the wesbite of your sponsoring state to read about the things to do upon arrival.
> 
> 2. Yes.
> 
> 3. You need to have a permanent address in Australia to register in Centerlink/ Medicare. To do this, you first have to lease/ purchase an accomodation in Australia and transfer utilities to your name to show to the departments that you are not 'temporarily' living in Australia.
> 
> 4. National Australian Bank (NAB) opens an account online for free. Other banks also open the accounts but they charge certain monthly fees. Accounts that are opened online can only be used to deposit money unless they are fully activated by visiting the branch and showing your original passport/ visa details. I have opened my account in NAB and everything was sorted out in a week. Now I have to activate it when I will land there.
> 
> 5. You have to be 'usually resident' in Australia to become tax resident. Unless you are employed, I don't see it necessary to go and visit Australian Taxation Office (ATO) for any reason. When you get the job soon inshaa Allah, your employer will guide you when applying for Tax File Number (TFN). Tax on employment income is usually deducted at source (just like in Pakistan). If you are starting a business, you may visit ATO website to apply for TFN when you are settled in Australia.
> 
> Please visit: https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/Tax-file-number/Applying-for-a-TFN/
> 
> 6. There is no minimum period of stay in Australia specified on your 190/ 189 visa.
> 
> 7. When you arrive in your sponsoring state, you need to inform them about your whereabouts. This can be done by registering yourself on the website of your sponsoring state.
> 
> 
> If you are going to Australia for validating your visa only, you don't need to get TFN, or register for Centerlink/ Medicare. There are very unclear rules of when one becomes tax resident of Australia and I suspect that registering on Centerlink/ Medicare will make you tax resident. Australian tax residents are taxed on their foreign income at the same tax rates as in Australia unless they are in countries that have special agreements with Australia. So when you return to Australia, you will have to declare your foreign income and pay tax on it.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks very much FAIS for the info. very helpful, must say.

For the time being, we intent to go for visa activation with plans for permanent migration a year later may be.
So in such circumstances, should i not register for Centrelink?
Foreign income tax seems to be a tricky one, i work in Qatar and not sure if i need to declare my current income or pay tax on that right away??


----------



## hsizan

girlaussie said:


> Yeah celebration I guess
> 
> Well no further documentation is required after a grant, book a flight, pack your stuff & fly, isn't it simple!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Aaa celebrations...yes ofcourse


----------



## FAIS

MusaBilal said:


> Thanks very much FAIS for the info. very helpful, must say.
> 
> For the time being, we intent to go for visa activation with plans for permanent migration a year later may be.
> So in such circumstances, should i not register for Centrelink?
> Foreign income tax seems to be a tricky one, i work in Qatar and not sure if i need to declare my current income or pay tax on that right away??



You can register for Centrelink online today but there is no use of it unless you are an Australian resident. Australian residence (from Australian Human Services standpoint) means that you have spent 104 weeks in total in Australia. 

You don't need to pay any tax on your foreign income if you are not 'resident for taxation purposes'. When you finally settle in Australia (for example, rent/ purchase an accommodation and intend to live in Australia for at least six months of an income year), you will become resident for tax purposes in Australia. Only after that, your foreign income will be considered taxable under Australian laws.

I suggest that you avoid any unneeded registrations at this stage that bring you nearer to becoming a tax resident. What you need right now is just validation of your visa.


----------



## _shel

FAIS said:


> You can register for Centrelink online today but there is no use of it unless you are an Australian resident. Australian residence (from Australian Human Services standpoint) means that you have spent 104 weeks in total in Australia.
> 
> You don't need to pay any tax on your foreign income if you are not 'resident for taxation purposes'. When you finally settle in Australia (for example, rent/ purchase an accommodation and intend to live in Australia for at least six months of an income year), you will become resident for tax purposes in Australia. Only after that, your foreign income will be considered taxable under Australian laws.
> 
> I suggest that you avoid any unneeded registrations at this stage that bring you nearer to becoming a tax resident. What you need right now is just validation of your visa.


 You actually cant register for centerlink or medicare until you are resident in Australia with a residential address. 

After online centerlink registration a letter is sent to your Australian residential address with an appointment to go in with all your ID documents. At this appointment they ask for evidence of having moved permanently ie a shipping invoice from having moved all your household goods, proof of house sale back in your own country etc.


----------



## mithu93ku

rt00021 said:


> I have hardly come across anyone facing security checks among my friends in my country. Is it specific to any country?


Yes, Applicants of 189 from HR country like Bangladesh, Pakistan.....


----------



## _shel

mithu93ku said:


> Yes, Applicants of 189 from HR country like Bangladesh, Pakistan.....


 I've seen others being told they are undergoing security checks but non seem to wait anywhere near as long as applicants from Bangladesh and Pakistan. 

I mean what are they doing, sending some guy round the country on foot to question every citizen about you to find out your background. Seems like it sometimes the length of time they take.


----------



## mithu93ku

_shel said:


> I've seen others being told they are undergoing security checks but non seem to wait anywhere near as long as applicants from Bangladesh and Pakistan.
> 
> I mean what are they doing, sending some guy round the country on foot to question every citizen about you to find out your background. Seems like it sometimes the length of time they take.


One of 189 Bangladeshi applicant was asked for husband's school name and address by CO! Assume they are visiting spouse school for external security check in person.


----------



## FAIS

_shel said:


> You actually cant register for centerlink or medicare until you are resident in Australia with a residential address.
> 
> After online centerlink registration a letter is sent to your Australian residential address with an appointment to go in with all your ID documents. At this appointment they ask for evidence of having moved permanently ie a shipping invoice from having moved all your household goods, proof of house sale back in your own country etc.


Well, you can get online customer access number by providing your foreign address in your online registration form.

However, you can't claim any benefit with this registration unless you increase your access level and meet the criteria for claiming that benefit. That's what I meant when I wrote that one can register online but it is of no use!


----------



## _shel

FAIS said:


> Well, you can get online customer access number by providing your foreign address in your online registration form.
> 
> However, you can't claim any benefit with this registration unless you increase your access level and meet the criteria for claiming that benefit. That's what I meant when I wrote that one can register online but it is of no use!


 Indeed, takes forever to increase access anyway even when in the country and having shown them all your documents! 

I've lost our CRN, will have to find it. But you are right, it doesn't do much though bar let you log in until you get there.


----------



## TheExpatriate

_shel said:


> Indeed, takes forever to increase access anyway even when in the country and having shown them all your documents! I've lost our CRN, will have to find it. But you are right, it doesn't do much though bar let you log in until you get there.


What is CRN?


----------



## FAIS

_shel said:


> I've seen others being told they are undergoing security checks but non seem to wait anywhere near as long as applicants from Bangladesh and Pakistan.
> 
> I mean what are they doing, sending some guy round the country on foot to question every citizen about you to find out your background. Seems like it sometimes the length of time they take.


I think it is the security agencies in these countries that take too much time to respond to any queries coming from IGIS.

In Pakistan, there are more than 10 intelligence agencies and none shares record with others (meaning no central database) as far as I understand (based on some credible information) due to the nature of investigations they are carrying out currently. 

Pakistan is going through some critical times (as it has always been since its creation) and responding to queries related to a visa applicant that too after gathering information from different intelligence agencies is least priority for them (don't know who is 'them' here, CID, CIA, FIA, MI, IB, ISI etc etc etc). This is the only possible reason apparent at this moment.

Don't know why Bangladesh response is so slow though.


----------



## FAIS

TheExpatriate said:


> What is CRN?


Customer Reference Number!


----------



## _shel

TheExpatriate said:


> What is CRN?


 Customer Reference Number for centerlink services. 

You will be issued one when you register with them and only need it to use their services, initally only if you have kids as otherwise centerlink offers nothing to childless migrants.


----------



## TheExpatriate

_shel said:


> Customer Reference Number for centerlink services. You will be issued one when you register with them and only need it to use their services, initally only if you have kids as otherwise centerlink offers nothing to childless migrants.


How about migrants with offshore children?


----------



## MusaBilal

_shel said:


> I've seen others being told they are undergoing security checks but non seem to wait anywhere near as long as applicants from Bangladesh and Pakistan.
> 
> I mean what are they doing, sending some guy round the country on foot to question every citizen about you to find out your background. Seems like it sometimes the length of time they take.


I have observed people have longer timelines on 189 subclass, not sure if it is relevant to processing times in any way.

Thankfully I got my grant (190) just in time, the 2 months delay was common to many applicants per finished visa quota for 2013-14

Is there really something official about processing delays to pakistani applicants?


----------



## fhassan

FAIS said:


> I think it is the security agencies in these countries that take too much time to respond to any queries coming from IGIS.
> 
> In Pakistan, there are more than 10 intelligence agencies and none shares record with others (meaning no central database) as far as I understand (based on some credible information) due to the nature of investigations they are carrying out currently.
> 
> Pakistan is going through some critical times (as it has always been since its creation) and responding to queries related to a visa applicant that too after gathering information from different intelligence agencies is least priority for them (don't know who is 'them' here, CID, CIA, FIA, MI, IB, ISI etc etc etc). This is the only possible reason apparent at this moment.
> 
> Don't know why Bangladesh response is so slow though.


I fail to understand what makes security checks faster for a 190 visa applicant. I appreciate that 190 visa has a higher priority as compared to 189 visa. But how does this priority make Pakistani/Australian intelligence agencies complete checks faster for an applicant


----------



## fhassan

The information shared on this forum is very helpful and I am really thankful to all the contributors here. I am 189 applicant and have been waiting for an outcome or some sort of request for 17 months now. I have been interviewed for quite a few opportunities in Australia but my application always remain unsuccessful because I don't have PR. This really affects my career aspirations, professional development and mental well-being. 

I shall be grateful if someone could help me with following questions 

1- Should I apply for state sponsorship /nomination ?
2- Will that make case processing faster in my case?
3- If I apply for state nomination , do I have to lodge a separate application or can I include that in my ongoing application 
4- Is it a wise move to do so or should I keep waiting ?

Thank you all for your help in advance.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

FAIS said:


> So finally very good news from your side. DIBP is probably following your posts on this forum and when they have realized you have had enough of this visa processing delay, they have sent you PCC request.
> 
> Man, I suggest you to not argue with them on any request. Just provide what they are asking for. I know the process of getting a PCC in Pakistan is very complicated, but you don't want to land into any other trouble or delay by arguing on a very small issue. You may never know that probably they have the visa typed for you on their system and the moment you provide your PCC, they put the relevant dates on it and release the email.


thanks brother. The problem is they are asking for PCC for the periods I have stayed in Pakistan which is for nearly 30 days each time i visited pakistan. Which means 2 more PCC anyways my agent has already email them lets see if they will insist I will make it then.


----------



## Waqarali20005

indiference said:


> Missed out on a rather important post, belated Ramadan Kareem to all forum members.... Inshallah this holy month of prosperity, kindness and blessings will bring a positive end to the wait of all the deserving applicants. May Allah shower us with all His countless blessings and kindness during this month......Ameen


May all of us have a blessed month of Ramadan!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

adila said:


> Congratulations. ..I feel I am left alone....waiting fr the silver emsil....plz pray for me


dont worry u will get soon too Insha'Allah


----------



## _shel

TheExpatriate said:


> How about migrants with offshore children?


 Nothing. Children need to have PR *and* be resident in Australia *and* vaccinated to Australian standards, checked by an Australian doctor, to get anything for them.


----------



## fmasaud84

Just now checked my email and i have got an email requesting for medical and uae pcc

=)


----------



## RazaF

_shel said:


> Nothing. Children need to have PR *and* be resident in Australia *and* vaccinated to Australian standards, checked by an Australian doctor, to get anything for them.


Would you please give an idea, how much payment per month (on an average / aproximate) can a family get initially with no job in hand (say for first 6 months during theri stay in OZ) provided that there is one child aged below 3 years or so?


----------



## _shel

RazaF said:


> Would you please give an idea, how much payment per month (on an average / aproximate) can a family get initially with no job in hand (say for first 6 months during theri stay in OZ) provided that there is one child aged below 3 years or so?


 a few hundred dollars, certainly not enough to live on. The childs age or your job status is not really relevant. They take into account income over the past year from all sources worldwide. 
The amount you get goes up and down depending on income, if your wife doesnt intend on working you wont get childcare benefits.


----------



## BOLT

Guys, I have a situation.

Yesterday I emailed PCC to my CO at her team email address. I got an automated reply that this inbox is no longer available and any documents should be sent to [email protected] for quicker response.

The question is when I emailed docs to said address, I did not get any reply. Is it normal?


----------



## opfian

fmasaud84 said:


> Just now checked my email and i have got an email requesting for medical and uae pcc =)


Congrats


----------



## BOLT

opfian said:


> Chk if its the same email id mentioned in PDF letter requesting more info


The email add in PDF is the one where I used to correspond with my CO previously. I emailed docs to that email address and got an automated reply saying this inbox is not available anymore (including some other) and I should email docs to new address.

But there is no feedback from the new address


----------



## indiference

BOLT said:


> The email add in PDF is the one where I used to correspond with my CO previously. I emailed docs to that email address and got an automated reply saying this inbox is not available anymore (including some other) and I should email docs to new address. But there is no feedback from the new address


Upload docs on ur immiAccount


----------



## BOLT

indiference said:


> Upload docs on ur immiAccount


yes, this is what I have done. thanks.


----------



## shehpar

BOLT said:


> Guys, I have a situation.
> 
> Yesterday I emailed PCC to my CO at her team email address. I got an automated reply that this inbox is no longer available and any documents should be sent to [email protected] for quicker response.
> 
> The question is when I emailed docs to said address, I did not get any reply. Is it normal?


DIBP has now changed the process of CO allocation. Once your application is submitted, they will assign a case coordinator, who will collect documents from you / or you front load those documents. then they assign processing team like adelaide, brisbane, etc.. there is no dedicated CO anymore.


----------



## FAIS

fhassan said:


> I fail to understand what makes security checks faster for a 190 visa applicant. I appreciate that 190 visa has a higher priority as compared to 189 visa. But how does this priority make Pakistani/Australian intelligence agencies complete checks faster for an applicant


190 visa belongs to an entirely different priority group. The processing is faster from DIBP and IGIS for 190 visa applicants. The queues are shorter due to a relatively small number of applicants. COs are assigned faster and there are less delays to process the received information. 

External checks are subject to the same processing delays for all applicants regardless of their visa sub class. My observation for Pakistani applicants is that the external security checks are taking from 6-15 months. For example, my security checks started in August and CO contacted (an indication of the end of security checks) for additional information in April of the following year (approx. 7-8 months spent on external checks).


----------



## shehpar

FAIS said:


> 190 visa belongs to an entirely different priority group. The processing is faster from DIBP and IGIS for 190 visa applicants. The queues are shorter due to a relatively small number of applicants. COs are assigned faster and there are less delays to process the received information.
> 
> External checks are subject to the same processing delays for all applicants regardless of their visa sub class. My observation for Pakistani applicants is that the external security checks are taking from 6-15 months. For example, my security checks started in August and CO contacted (an indication of the end of security checks) for additional information in April of the following year (approx. 7-8 months spent on external checks).


Hi FAIS,

your timelines seems same as mine. please advise, when you got notified that your checks were started? Also, what would you expect in my case of grant?


----------



## opfian

shehpar said:


> DIBP has now changed the process of CO allocation. Once your application is submitted, they will assign a case coordinator, who will collect documents from you / or you front load those documents. then they assign processing team like adelaide, brisbane, etc.. there is no dedicated CO anymore.



Well i dont know i am not getting same treatment. Last email from DIBP was sent by same CO who was assigned on my case, back in 2012.


----------



## shehpar

opfian said:


> Well i dont know i am not getting same treatment. Last email from DIBP was sent by same CO who was assigned on my case, back in 2012.


This is what i received from DIBP

"

General Skilled Migration has changed the manner in which we process visas to add efficiencies for clients. Therefore you are no longer assigned an individual case officer, rather your case will be actively managed by a team. The new email address is XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

"


----------



## FAIS

shehpar said:


> Hi FAIS,
> 
> your timelines seems same as mine. please advise, when you got notified that your checks were started? Also, what would you expect in my case of grant?


I received an email from my CO in August 2013 that my application was going through external checks which might take 6 - 12 months.

Looking at your timelines, it seems that you applied after 2 months of my application. If your external checks have already been completed, you should expect grant very soon (may be in this month inshaa Allah).


----------



## BOLT

shehpar said:


> DIBP has now changed the process of CO allocation. Once your application is submitted, they will assign a case coordinator, who will collect documents from you / or you front load those documents. then they assign processing team like adelaide, brisbane, etc.. there is no dedicated CO anymore.


You must be right but for me It's always been the same team and same CO. Besides, this wasn't the question . thanks anyway.


----------



## leon1

Dear friends

Hope you are doing well. One of my friends recently got scholarship from his government for phd in australia. He is from middle east and his wife is already Australian citizen but they are living in middle east.
He will enter to Australia on student visa and will live there till the phd completion then will have to return to his country. Will it be possible for him to get the PR and citizenship in this time. How he should apply, I mean the time and visa category. 

Please share your suggestions

Regards

Leon


----------



## TheExpatriate

leon1 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Hope you are doing well. One of my friends recently got scholarship from his government for phd in australia. He is from middle east and his wife is already Australian citizen but they are living in middle east.
> He will enter to Australia on student visa and will live there till the phd completion then will have to return to his country. Will it be possible for him to get the PR and citizenship in this time. How he should apply, I mean the time and visa category.
> 
> Please share your suggestions
> 
> Regards
> 
> Leon


He can get there on a student visa, then his wife can apply for him for an onshore spouse visa, then once he gets the spouse PR (TR or PR depending on the length of their marriage), he can claim up to three years spent as a student for his citizenship period (e.g. : if he lived 3+ years, he only needs to live 1 year on a PR to become a citizen)


----------



## Luqman

Guys after a long wait, I have been granted the visa 190. Grant letters must have been sent to my agent but on ImmiAccount the link for grant letters isn't working. Any way to make it work?


----------



## leon1

Thanks dear. This is really good news for him.



TheExpatriate said:


> He can get there on a student visa, then his wife can apply for him for an onshore spouse visa, then once he gets the spouse PR (TR or PR depending on the length of their marriage), he can claim up to three years spent as a student for his citizenship period (e.g. : if he lived 3+ years, he only needs to live 1 year on a PR to become a citizen)


----------



## ab1303

FAIS said:


> I received an email from my CO in August 2013 that my application was going through external checks which might take 6 - 12 months.
> 
> Looking at your timelines, it seems that you applied after 2 months of my application. If your external checks have already been completed, you should expect grant very soon (may be in this month inshaa Allah).


Hi Fais,
Did your CO explicitly told you about external checks and the time frame. Whenever I asked my CO, they either didn't respond or responded with a standard email reply, nothing specific...


----------



## FAIS

Yes, he told me specifically about external checks and I never asked him about about it. What I asked was related to my attachments that were not going through due to size limitations. So I sent the email from my office address and asked him if he can accept it. His reply was affirmative with external checks information.


----------



## FAIS

leon1 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Hope you are doing well. One of my friends recently got scholarship from his government for phd in australia. He is from middle east and his wife is already Australian citizen but they are living in middle east.
> He will enter to Australia on student visa and will live there till the phd completion then will have to return to his country. Will it be possible for him to get the PR and citizenship in this time. How he should apply, I mean the time and visa category.
> 
> Please share your suggestions
> 
> Regards
> 
> Leon



I hope that he doesn't have an official passport. 

In Pakistan, government employees who go abroad to study are mostly provided with the official passports and I don't think these passports can be used for any reason other than the purpose mentioned in the letter of support provided by govt. This is to force him / her to comply with the minimum stay period in the country after completion of sponsored study. 

Even if a person wants to go on vacation, he needs government permission before applying any visa.


----------



## FnF

Hello guys 

How to apply a job while sitting outside of australia and there is no residential address?

Is it possible to get an Internet rerouted number and use someone else's address ?


----------



## opfian

FnF said:


> Hello guys How to apply a job while sitting outside of australia and there is no residential address? Is it possible to get an Internet rerouted number and use someone else's address ?



You can buy Australian number from Skype


----------



## FnF

Very good and how to use address ?


----------



## opfian

FnF said:


> Very good and how to use address ?



Skype dont sell online Addresses


----------



## shehpar

FAIS said:


> I received an email from my CO in August 2013 that my application was going through external checks which might take 6 - 12 months.
> 
> Looking at your timelines, it seems that you applied after 2 months of my application. If your external checks have already been completed, you should expect grant very soon (may be in this month inshaa Allah).


Inshallah.

What is your date of entry as you did your medicals and pcc last year?


----------



## FAIS

Now you won't believe that they have given me till October 30, 2014 to validate visa despite my medicals were performed in August last year.


----------



## FAIS

I have also noticed just now that they have put a condition on my 5 year old child that he can't marry before first entry.  and my other child is exempted from this condition. I mean what were they thinking when they prepared the visa documents!


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> I have also noticed just now that they have put a condition on my 5 year old child that he can't marry before first entry.  and my other child is exempted from this condition. I mean what were they thinking when they prepared the visa documents!


Lolzz


----------



## shehpar

Guys,

If doctor refer secondary applicant's medical to MOC, how long would it take to get the clearance?


----------



## msohaibkhan

FnF said:


> Very good and how to use address ?


Online skype number is the good idea, but never try to deceive the recruiters or employers. Always mention your current address on the CV whether it is of Australia or Pakistan. The objective of getting skype number should just be to facilitate recruiters. If they come to know that you played with them, they will probably blacklist you and would never entertain your application in future.


----------



## shehpar

shehpar said:


> Guys,
> 
> If doctor refer secondary applicant's medical to MOC, how long would it take to get the clearance?


Can you please respond?


----------



## opfian

shehpar said:


> Can you please respond?



Well it varies and mainly depends upon how much load does panel has at the moment.

I think it should be answered with in a month.


----------



## fmasaud84

FAIS said:


> I have also noticed just now that they have put a condition on my 5 year old child that he can't marry before first entry.  and my other child is exempted from this condition. I mean what were they thinking when they prepared the visa documents!


Haha

Good one


----------



## sultanshah

salam,

Can I give IELTS academic for 189 and 190 visa?

Regards


----------



## opfian

sultanshah said:


> salam, Can I give IELTS academic for 189 and 190 visa? Regards


I dont think so


----------



## adila

opfian said:


> I dont think so


True u can't. .take General module its easier


----------



## blacknight_81

sultanshah said:


> salam,
> 
> Can I give IELTS academic for 189 and 190 visa?
> 
> Regards


I don't see why that would be a problem.


----------



## opfian

blacknight_81 said:


> I don't see why that would be a problem.


I think, I read in migration booklet that General IELETS id the requirement


----------



## Australia1

sultanshah said:


> salam,
> 
> Can I give IELTS academic for 189 and 190 visa?
> 
> Regards


Yes you can. I have done academic myself. In fact, for accountants academic is a must to be assessed positive by the skill assessment authority.

CPA Australia - Requirements and criteria


----------



## FAIS

opfian said:


> I think, I read in migration booklet that General IELETS id the requirement


For visa application, one can complete any. For skills assessments, the requirement may vary. For example, accountants need to write exam in academic format.

So if the applicant is an accountant, he must complete ielts to be able to use it at both forums.


----------



## msohaibkhan

sultanshah said:


> salam,
> 
> Can I give IELTS academic for 189 and 190 visa?
> 
> Regards


You can give either i.e. General or Academic. Since General is easier,it is advised to go for that unless your skill assessor require Academic specifically (likewise in the cases of Accountants). Summing up, you can sit for either.


----------



## FnF

Hello shoaib khan 

When I apply online it asks residential address so that's the challenge so I can't even apply online.

Phone number isn't an issue apparently


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> For visa application, one can complete any. For skills assessments, the requirement may vary. For example, accountants need to write exam in academic format. So if the applicant is an accountant, he must complete ielts to be able to use it at both forums.



Thanks for sharing info. Its is something new for me.


----------



## opfian

I was just wondering how many calls, inquiries and man-hours DIBP has saved by creating online account. All the applicants can go to website login and play it with everyday.


----------



## shehpar

opfian said:


> I was just wondering how many calls, inquiries and man-hours DIBP has saved by creating online account. All the applicants can go to website login and play it with everyday.


Arount 10-11 times everyday


----------



## opfian

shehpar said:


> Arount 10-11 times everyday



Ops thats really a very high figure. I open it like once a day.


----------



## Waqarali20005

fmasaud84 said:


> Haha
> 
> Good one


Nice condition


----------



## msohaibkhan

FnF said:


> Hello shoaib khan
> 
> When I apply online it asks residential address so that's the challenge so I can't even apply online.
> 
> Phone number isn't an issue apparently


Thats it my friend. You are saying yourself that they want an Australian address, means they want the applicant who are physically present in Australia. Then why to mislead them??


----------



## fmasaud84

Which forms we should fill and take with us for the medicals ?


----------



## ahmedkhoja

fmasaud84 said:


> Which forms we should fill and take with us for the medicals ?


When you generated the Hap ID, it gives option to print form. You need to take the form alongwith original passport. Take a copy of the passport with you


----------



## BOLT

besides your passports, photographs and HAP ID prints, you should fill and take along Form 26 (for every member) and Forms 160 (all aged 11 and more) with you.


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> Which forms we should fill and take with us for the medicals ?


besides your passports, photographs and HAP ID prints, you should fill and take along Form 26 (for every member) and Forms 160 (all aged 11 and more) with you.


----------



## mithu93ku

BOLT said:


> besides your passports, photographs and HAP ID prints, you should fill and take along Form 26 (for every member) and Forms 160 (all aged 11 and more) with you.


HAP ID and passport is good enough! Rest of the jobs will done by clinic .


----------



## ScorpKing

Anyone flying to Sydney after EID?


----------



## BOLT

mithu93ku said:


> HAP ID and passport is good enough! Rest of the jobs will done by clinic .


Yes, but it only wastes time at clinic. 

besides, it also depends on the staff wether they give these to you or fill themselves. Usually the later is true and you have to fill all forms manually whereas same can be completed on computer at home and just print them out. 

Also, these forms have explicit instructions for completing certain sections before visiting and certain sections (declaration and signature etc) in the presence of physician. Like when we reached at clinic, just because I had everything completed, our medical examination started immediately although there were few applicants prior to us. They were all busy filling their forms.

anyway, suit yourself


----------



## msohaibkhan

BOLT said:


> besides your passports, photographs and HAP ID prints, you should fill and take along Form 26 (for every member) and Forms 160 (all aged 11 and more) with you.


I recently have gone thorugh medicals from IOM karachi. They only required original passport, its copies and HAP ID referral letter, thats all. Photographs were captured by them (clinic) at the spot and there were no further forms to be taken with you.


----------



## blacknight_81

ScorpKing said:


> Anyone flying to Sydney after EID?


What makes you ask?


----------



## muhammad.bilal

Hi Folks,

I have a query related to PCC. I have lodged 189 visa a month ago and i am planning to get PCC and medical once the CO asks for it.

1. Should i just wait for the CO to ask for PCC and Medical or go for it now since it has been a month i lodged my app?

2. I have lived in the same city throughout my life but in different districts (i.e. under different police stations) due to change of home. Do I need to get PCC from all of them or just the current district as the city is same?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku

BOLT said:


> Yes, but it only wastes time at clinic.
> 
> besides, it also depends on the staff wether they give these to you or fill themselves. Usually the later is true and you have to fill all forms manually whereas same can be completed on computer at home and just print them out.
> 
> Also, these forms have explicit instructions for completing certain sections before visiting and certain sections (declaration and signature etc) in the presence of physician. Like when we reached at clinic, just because I had everything completed, our medical examination started immediately although there were few applicants prior to us. They were all busy filling their forms.
> 
> anyway, suit yourself


I had filled and printed the form and went to my clinic but they rejected these and filled by stuff themselves. So, all depends on clinic where you go.


----------



## opfian

mithu93ku said:


> I had filled and printed the form and went to my clinic but they rejected these and filled by stuff themselves. So, all depends on clinic where you go.


It is clearly mentioned on form - which part to be filled by applicant and which part to be filled by physician/ radiologist. 

I think you filled their part and they felt like you can take away their job


----------



## fmasaud84

opfian said:


> It is clearly mentioned on form - which part to be filled by applicant and which part to be filled by physician/ radiologist.
> 
> I think you filled their part and they felt like you can take away their job


Thanks guys 

I think i will fill and take with me but i wont give them 

And wait for them to ask


----------



## zahoorahmed

fmasaud84 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I think i will fill and take with me but i wont give them
> 
> And wait for them to ask


It's very simple you just need to properly fill 'applicant' sections ONLY and leave other parts. They (doctor and radiologist) will fill-in their respective section(s) by themselves. They are daily doing it - they know. I went thru exactly like this in DLC.


----------



## blacknight_81

muhammad.bilal said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a query related to PCC. I have lodged 189 visa a month ago and i am planning to get PCC and medical once the CO asks for it.
> 
> 1. Should i just wait for the CO to ask for PCC and Medical or go for it now since it has been a month i lodged my app?
> 
> 2. I have lived in the same city throughout my life but in different districts (i.e. under different police stations) due to change of home. Do I need to get PCC from all of them or just the current district as the city is same?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Wait for CO to ask. Front loading does not always mean faster processing.

2. If you are in Karachi, you would probably need to get more than 1 certificate. For Lahore or Islamabad, one is sufficient.


----------



## sultanshah

msohaibkhan said:


> You can give either i.e. General or Academic. Since General is easier,it is advised to go for that unless your skill assessor require Academic specifically (likewise in the cases of Accountants). Summing up, you can sit for either.


acctually the grading criteria in reading for GT and AC is different. In Gt if you get 30/40 ur score is 6 while in AC 30/40 is 7. I am struggling to get 7. last score was 7,7,7 and 6.5 in reading.

tc


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Aas salam walaikum and Good morning everyone. Good luck for the new week. Hope we will hear some goody good news from all of the forum members Insha'Allah. Take care. Allah Nigheyban!


----------



## adila

Waqar Hemani said:


> Aas salam walaikum and Good morning everyone. Good luck for the new week. Hope we will hear some goody good news from all of the forum members Insha'Allah. Take care. Allah Nigheyban!


Thnx
InshaAllah


----------



## fhassan

FAIS said:


> 190 visa belongs to an entirely different priority group. The processing is faster from DIBP and IGIS for 190 visa applicants. The queues are shorter due to a relatively small number of applicants. COs are assigned faster and there are less delays to process the received information.
> 
> External checks are subject to the same processing delays for all applicants regardless of their visa sub class. My observation for Pakistani applicants is that the external security checks are taking from 6-15 months. For example, my security checks started in August and CO contacted (an indication of the end of security checks) for additional information in April of the following year (approx. 7-8 months spent on external checks).



Hello Fais, Thank you for reply. Do you think it would be wise to apply for state nomination at this point considering that my 189 application has been in process for 17 months now ? If I decide to apply for nomination, Can I include that in my current application or do I have to lodge an entirely new application ? Please share your thoughts on this


----------



## olways

fhassan said:


> Hello Fais, Thank you for reply. Do you think it would be wise to apply for state nomination at this point considering that my 189 application has been in process for 17 months now ? If I decide to apply for nomination, Can I include that in my current application or do I have to lodge an entirely new application ? Please share your thoughts on this


Bro, I applied for 190 and have been waiting for almost a year. I don't think it is a good idea to apply for 190 after having waited for 17 months.


----------



## Immigrant_2907

It might take 6-8 weeks if applicant has been diagnosed active or inactive Tuberculosis.


----------



## siddhi817

EA sent me my outcome by post on 19th of May 2014, but I havent received the letter till date. The EA guys asked me to send a request for duplicate copy. I asked them about the courier services, to which they replied that I have to arrange the courier to pick up the letter.

Has anyone lost his letter and went through the same procedure ? if yes, then please mind telling me the most reliable courier service that will not only pick up the letter from the EA guys, but also deliver it to my doorstep ?


----------



## BOLT

siddhi817 said:


> EA sent me my outcome by post on 19th of May 2014, but I havent received the letter till date. The EA guys asked me to send a request for duplicate copy. I asked them about the courier services, to which they replied that I have to arrange the courier to pick up the letter.
> 
> Has anyone lost his letter and went through the same procedure ? if yes, then please mind telling me the most reliable courier service that will not only pick up the letter from the EA guys, but also deliver it to my doorstep ?


ask them to send scanned copy through email.


----------



## siddhi817

I do have a scanned copy but it has a water mark image that says," not for submission to immigration"; I cannot upload this scanned copy for lodging an EOI.


----------



## FAIS

fhassan said:


> Hello Fais, Thank you for reply. Do you think it would be wise to apply for state nomination at this point considering that my 189 application has been in process for 17 months now ? If I decide to apply for nomination, Can I include that in my current application or do I have to lodge an entirely new application ? Please share your thoughts on this


I don't see another application under another category is of any benefit to you at this stage.

Your case is probably on the verge of finalization and by applying for 190 means:

1) adding nomination time from the sponsoring state; 

2) withdrawing your application and submitting a new EOI;

3) investing more money for nothing (if you are including your family, you will have to pay for each member as opposed to the free inclusion two years back);

4) increasing your processing time from DIBP end (they will probably start from scratch, even if they consider not to go through the external checks again and that too is highly unlikely); and

5) limiting your settlement options during first two years of visa grant (if you are in a different state currently, you will have to move to the sponsoring state right away).

I might be wrong in some of my above assumptions and a qualified agent can only guide you in your case. However, IMHO, 17 months means you are almost there and there is no need to take any step or decision in haste that may take you back to square one. 

Bro, what I suggest you to just stop thinking about your application as if you have never applied. The time will pass so quickly even if it takes 10 more years. Right now, one day probably equals to 10 years for you.


----------



## shalimar

siddhi817 said:


> EA sent me my outcome by post on 19th of May 2014, but I havent received the letter till date. The EA guys asked me to send a request for duplicate copy. I asked them about the courier services, to which they replied that I have to arrange the courier to pick up the letter.
> 
> Has anyone lost his letter and went through the same procedure ? if yes, then please mind telling me the most reliable courier service that will not only pick up the letter from the EA guys, but also deliver it to my doorstep ?



Yes, this happened to someone I know. He arranged for his duplicate letter to be delivered to his personal contact in Australia and got a scanned copy from him.


----------



## BOLT

siddhi817 said:


> I do have a scanned copy but it has a water mark image that says," not for submission to immigration"; I cannot upload this scanned copy for lodging an EOI.


You do not need to upload or submit it. When I applied in Dec 2012, it only required the reference number of outcome letter from EA and CO never asked for it till date.

I am pretty much sure that their databases are linked.


----------



## opfian

FAIS said:


> I don't see another application under another category is of any benefit to you at this stage. Your case is probably on the verge of finalization and by applying for 190 means: 1) adding nomination time from the sponsoring state; 2) withdrawing your application and submitting a new EOI; 3) investing more money for nothing (if you are including your family, you will have to pay for each member as opposed to the free inclusion two years back); 4) increasing your processing time from DIBP end (they will probably start from scratch, even if they consider not to go through the external checks again and that too is highly unlikely); and 5) limiting your settlement options during first two years of visa grant (if you are in a different state currently, you will have to move to the sponsoring state right away). I might be wrong in some of my above assumptions and a qualified agent can only guide you in your case. However, IMHO, 17 months means you are almost there and there is no need to take any step or decision in haste that may take you back to square one. Bro, what I suggest you to just stop thinking about your application as if you have never applied. The time will pass so quickly even if it takes 10 more years. Right now, one day probably equals to 10 years for you.



Strongly agree with your analysis.


----------



## RazaF

BOLT said:


> You do not need to upload or submit it. When I applied in Dec 2012, it only required the reference number of outcome letter from EA and CO never asked for it till date.
> 
> I am pretty much sure that their databases are linked.


In immi account, there is a link to upload skill assessment result, so scan copy would be needed.


----------



## blacknight_81

RazaF said:


> In immi account, there is a link to upload skill assessment result, so scan copy would be needed.


But he can apply for now and upload the document later!


----------



## anamina

zahoorahmed said:


> It's very simple you just need to properly fill 'applicant' sections ONLY and leave other parts. They (doctor and radiologist) will fill-in their respective section(s) by themselves. They are daily doing it - they know. I went thru exactly like this in DLC.


Hi zahoor can you please clarify WHY there is such a huge gap between you lodging you visa and your medicals ??? I applied for visa 189 on june 13 2014 and would like to know what are the general time lines for pakistanis to get grants ! my medical is tomorrow 8th july 2014 and ive already uploaded PCC. NO sign on CO yet ?? any guidance will be highly appreciated


----------



## opfian

anamina said:


> Hi zahoor can you please clarify WHY there is such a huge gap between you lodging you visa and your medicals ??? I applied for visa 189 on june 13 2014 and would like to know what are the general time lines for pakistanis to get grants ! my medical is tomorrow 8th july 2014 and ive already uploaded PCC. NO sign on CO yet ?? any guidance will be highly appreciated


Did ur CO explicitly ask u to submit pcc/med??


----------



## zahoorahmed

anamina said:


> Hi zahoor can you please clarify WHY there is such a huge gap between you lodging you visa and your medicals ??? I applied for visa 189 on june 13 2014 and would like to know what are the general time lines for pakistanis to get grants ! my medical is tomorrow 8th july 2014 and ive already uploaded PCC. NO sign on CO yet ?? any guidance will be highly appreciated


Hi anamina,

I belong to Visa “Subclass 175 (Priority Group 5)”. This visa subclass is even discontinued now and it is now history. This visa subclass suffered a lot!!! And they are still in pain those also belong to some high-risk country (e.g. Pakistan, Iran…). And our ordeal is still ongoing...  

BTW, it’s a very long story why this happened with 175ers (G5).

Having said that you do not need to compare 189 visa with us. Your situation will be different and you should rather compare the timeline of 189ers.

Hope it helps!


----------



## anamina

zahoorahmed said:


> Hi anamina,
> 
> I belong to Visa “Subclass 175 (Priority Group 5)”. This visa subclass is even discontinued now and it is now history. This visa subclass suffered a lot!!! And they are still in pain those also belong to some high-risk country (e.g. Pakistan, Iran…). And our ordeal is still ongoing...
> 
> BTW, it’s a very long story why this happened with 175ers (G5).
> 
> Having said that you do not need to compare 189 visa with us. Your situation will be different and you should rather compare the timeline of 189ers.
> 
> Hope it helps!


Oh no thats horrible ! Hope and pray your issue is resolved quickly. Cnt imagine how hard it must be to wait so long


----------



## anamina

opfian said:


> Did ur CO explicitly ask u to submit pcc/med??


Hey opfian ! We dont have a CO yet. But our agent suggested we get our meds done and got us an appointment and gave us our hap ID plus medical form. PCC she had requested even earlier along with our other documents which have been uploaded on the 16 june 2014. Any idea regarding timelinea for visa 189 ?


----------



## zahoorahmed

anamina said:


> Oh no thats horrible ! Hope and pray your issue is resolved quickly. Cnt imagine how hard it must be to wait so long


Thnx!


----------



## shiraz

anamina said:


> Hey opfian ! We dont have a CO yet. But our agent suggested we get our meds done and got us an appointment and gave us our hap ID plus medical form. PCC she had requested even earlier along with our other documents which have been uploaded on the 16 june 2014. Any idea regarding timelinea for visa 189 ?



Your agent is making a mistake in my opinion. 189 Visa grant for Pakistanis and Bangladeshis takes atleast 18 months. COs usually request for medical and pcc after 12 months of visa application.


----------



## anamina

Oh that's such a long time ! I thought it would take 6 months max. Ill speak to my agent and share these concerns with her thanks for the help


----------



## imranhassan852

Dears,

My Meds and PCC are both completed and uploaded. I have follwoing queries:

1- The status of Character Certificate at my visa page changed from "Requested" to "Required" after uploading the PCC. What does this mean?
2- Status of my Form 80 is still "Requested" despite that the Form is already uploaded.
3- Meds are already uploaded at DIAC link by the Doctor but it is still appearing as "Requested" at my visa page. However, the message at the bottom of visa page is "No Meds requried for this applicant". Is it normal?
4- CO requested for "PCC - National". However, in PAK, the PCC is issued by city police of our province. Is it OK?

regards,

Imran


----------



## opfian

anamina said:


> Hey opfian ! We dont have a CO yet. But our agent suggested we get our meds done and got us an appointment and gave us our hap ID plus medical form. PCC she had requested even earlier along with our other documents which have been uploaded on the 16 june 2014. Any idea regarding timelinea for visa 189 ?


Well of its the case then you should wait for allocation of CO before proceeding with med/PCC. On an average, 189ers hailing from Pakistan are facing a delay of 18 months.


----------



## shehpar

opfian said:


> Well of its the case then you should wait for allocation of CO before proceeding with med/PCC. On an average, 189ers hailing from Pakistan are facing a delay of 18 months.


Not for all, like FAIS got grant in 14 monts I guess.


----------



## opfian

shehpar said:


> Not for all, like FAIS got grant in 14 monts I guess.


Average bro :/

Otherwise one member named maham got it in 3 months.


----------



## FAIS

shehpar said:


> Not for all, like FAIS got grant in 14 monts I guess.


I got the grant in 12 months, don't know why... With initial entry way beyond the expiry date of my meds and pcc, and with a condition on my 5 year old: 'NOT MARRY BEFORE FIRST ENTRY'. Not my fault 

I have noticed that COs do not ask you to provide the meds and PCC twice. If the Meds and PCC that you have submitted upon request are expired, they just send you the grant letter directly. That was what happened in my case.

However, if you 'front-load', they may ask you to provide again. So I suggest all the applicants to wait for the COs request and then submit.


----------



## FAIS

opfian said:


> Average bro :/
> 
> Otherwise one member named maham got it in 3 months.


Yeah I agree, 9-15 months is the average. More than 15 or less than 9 is an exception.


----------



## shahidyoyo

Hi,
AFP and Pakistani police clearance forwarded to co today. Medicals done on last Monday. Now the wait begins again..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abrar warriach

zahoorahmed said:


> Hi anamina,
> 
> I belong to Visa “Subclass 175 (Priority Group 5)”. This visa subclass is even discontinued now and it is now history. This visa subclass suffered a lot!!! And they are still in pain those also belong to some high-risk country (e.g. Pakistan, Iran…). And our ordeal is still ongoing...
> 
> BTW, it’s a very long story why this happened with 175ers (G5).
> 
> Having said that you do not need to compare 189 visa with us. Your situation will be different and you should rather compare the timeline of 189ers.
> 
> Hope it helps!


Wish you quick grant bro :smile:


----------



## zahoorahmed

Abrar warriach said:


> Wish you quick grant bro :smile:


Thanks for your best wishes!


----------



## softhearted

Hello All & Ramadan Kareem,

Today I received an email from DIBP, with no news other then a standard reply that the increased time in my visa processing may be causing concerns to me and my family but the application is progressing as usual.

I wonder why they sent me this email, as I was thinking to email about the status inquiry, they probably read my mind


----------



## siddiqij

I read this post and found it very useful.

I was wondering if applying from UAE would make any difference to the timeline?


----------



## _shel

FAIS said:


> I got the grant in 12 months, don't know why... With initial entry way beyond the expiry date of my meds and pcc, and with a condition on my 5 year old: 'NOT MARRY BEFORE FIRST ENTRY'. Not my fault
> 
> I have noticed that COs do not ask you to provide the meds and PCC twice. If the Meds and PCC that you have submitted upon request are expired, they just send you the grant letter directly. That was what happened in my case.
> 
> However, if you 'front-load', they may ask you to provide again. So I suggest all the applicants to wait for the COs request and then submit.


 Interesting re your medicals, what date do you need to validate by?


----------



## imranhassan852

Dears,

My Meds and PCC are both completed and uploaded. I have follwoing queries:

1- The status of Character Certificate at my visa page changed from "Requested" to "Required" after uploading the PCC. What does this mean?
2- Status of my Form 80 is still "Requested" despite that the Form is already uploaded.
3- Meds are already uploaded at DIAC link by the Doctor but it is still appearing as "Requested" at my visa page. However, the message at the bottom of visa page is "No Meds requried for this applicant". Is it normal?
4- CO requested for "PCC - National". However, in PAK, the PCC is issued by city police of our province. Is it OK?

regards,

Imran


----------



## TheExpatriate

imranhassan852 said:


> Dears,
> 
> My Meds and PCC are both completed and uploaded. I have follwoing queries:
> 
> 1- The status of Character Certificate at my visa page changed from "Requested" to "Required" after uploading the PCC. What does this mean?
> 2- Status of my Form 80 is still "Requested" despite that the Form is already uploaded.
> 3- Meds are already uploaded at DIAC link by the Doctor but it is still appearing as "Requested" at my visa page. However, the message at the bottom of visa page is "No Meds requried for this applicant". Is it normal?
> 4- CO requested for "PCC - National". However, in PAK, the PCC is issued by city police of our province. Is it OK?
> 
> regards,
> 
> Imran



1 to 3 are all perfectly normal and should not be of concern. 

4 I don't know


----------



## opfian

TheExpatriate said:


> 1 to 3 are all perfectly normal and should not be of concern. 4 I don't know


4th is also OK. It should be issued by SSP of respective city


----------



## FAIS

_shel said:


> Interesting re your medicals, what date do you need to validate by?


October 31, 2014


----------



## TheExpatriate

FAIS said:


> I got the grant in 12 months, don't know why... With initial entry way beyond the expiry date of my meds and pcc, and with a condition on my 5 year old: 'NOT MARRY BEFORE FIRST ENTRY'. Not my fault
> 
> I have noticed that COs do not ask you to provide the meds and PCC twice. If the Meds and PCC that you have submitted upon request are expired, they just send you the grant letter directly. That was what happened in my case.
> 
> However, if you 'front-load', they may ask you to provide again. So I suggest all the applicants to wait for the COs request and then submit.


I think your meds were referred and cleared in October 2013 and hence the IED of October 2014


----------



## FAIS

TheExpatriate said:


> I think your meds were referred and cleared in October 2013 and hence the IED of October 2014


Oh I thought that medicals are valid for one year from the result date and they don't give you ied beyond validity of meds or PCC (whichever earlier).


----------



## FAIS

TheExpatriate said:


> I think your meds were referred and cleared in October 2013 and hence the IED of October 2014


Oh I thought that medicals are valid for one year from the result date and they don't give you ied beyond validity of meds or PCC (whichever earlier).

Thanks for updating me!


----------



## anamina

Can anyone tells me what happens during the medical ? I have to take ny 3 yr old too and now wondering what actually the 501 entails ? Do they strip u naked and check your skin for moles tags etc ? I heard this somewhere !


----------



## TheExpatriate

anamina said:


> Can anyone tells me what happens during the medical ? I have to take ny 3 yr old too and now wondering what actually the 501 entails ? Do they strip u naked and check your skin for moles tags etc ? I heard this somewhere !


they checked mine with the stethoscope and that's it ......


----------



## hajan

anamina said:


> Can anyone tells me what happens during the medical ? I have to take ny 3 yr old too and now wondering what actually the 501 entails ? Do they strip u naked and check your skin for moles tags etc ? I heard this somewhere !


Yes, I was checked with only underwear  cos they found some people having major surgery and didn't inform


----------



## zahoorahmed

anamina said:


> Can anyone tells me what happens during the medical ? I have to take ny 3 yr old too and now wondering what actually the 501 entails ? Do they strip u naked and check your skin for moles tags etc ? I heard this somewhere !


Yes, in few cases they do. In my case also it happened.


----------



## AirBourne

siddhi817 said:


> I do have a scanned copy but it has a water mark image that says," not for submission to immigration"; I cannot upload this scanned copy for lodging an EOI.


Hey Bro,

I arranged pickup through DHL as advised by EA. DHL did manage to deliver my original letter at my doorstep but they did take their time with it. Delivery from AUS to UK took about 10 days as opposed to 7 days as promised by DHL.

You will need to call DHL Australia to arrange for a pick up time and location. Make sure you get a Waybill reference number from them as soon as your letter is picked up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheExpatriate

FAIS said:


> Oh I thought that medicals are valid for one year from the result date and they don't give you ied beyond validity of meds or PCC (whichever earlier).
> 
> Thanks for updating me!


validity of medicals is one year from the date they are CLEARED not SUBMITTED


----------



## haq82

"In Progress" > "Processing"  ... "In Progress" > "Processing" ............


----------



## TheExpatriate

haq82 said:


> "In Progress" > "Processing"  ... "In Progress" > "Processing" ............


welcome to my world


----------



## siddhi817

AirBourne said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> I arranged pickup through DHL as advised by EA. DHL did manage to deliver my original letter at my doorstep but they did take their time with it. Delivery from AUS to UK took about 10 days as opposed to 7 days as promised by DHL.
> 
> You will need to call DHL Australia to arrange for a pick up time and location. Make sure you get a Waybill reference number from them as soon as your letter is picked up.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Hey thanks Airbourne for answering my query. Well, I talked to another user here who hasnt recieved his letter either and he was told by the CO that it will take 6 - 8 weeks time. I was assessed on 19th May and he was assessed on 30th May. I have decided to wait and in the meanwhile I will retake my IELTS. if I dint get the letter by 1st week of august, then I will go for duplicate copy


but does it matter, that one should have a EA letter before applying for state migration nomination or the EOI later ? wont the CID suffice ?


----------



## waseem_expat

anamina said:


> Can anyone tells me what happens during the medical ? I have to take ny 3 yr old too and now wondering what actually the 501 entails ? Do they strip u naked and check your skin for moles tags etc ? I heard this somewhere !


In Karachi IOM, they ask male adults to take their shirts off and examine the upper body for operation marks etc. Having upper body checked, nurse/doctor asks to roll their trousers up (from your ankles to knees ) and examines the shins and knees.

Nearly same procedure is done with female adults by female doctor/nurse. they don't ask one to take all of their clothes off. One keeps wearing his/her under garments. 

Adults go through urine test + blood test + chest x-ray as well.

For children under 5, they take child's weight, height and head size. No blood test, urine test or x-ray.


----------



## FAIS

TheExpatriate said:


> validity of medicals is one year from the date they are CLEARED not SUBMITTED


I have read on one website (website of the Australian embassy in USA) that _"Health and police clearances are valid for 12 months from the date of completion/issue. In some circumstances medicals may be valid for a lesser period (for example, if you are subject to a health undertaking requiring you to report to health authorities on arrival in Australia). *Whichever of these clearances expires first will determine the "initial entry date" by which you must have entered Australia.*"_

My medical examination status was marked "completed" on July 27, and my family's was marked on August 07, 2014. PCC (UAE) was issued on August 01, 2013. PCC (Pak) was issued on August 07, 2014. So, based on the above rule, the initial entry date should be calculated from my first PCC issue date (if we, for the time being, consider that medicals were not cleared until October 2013). That's my opinion. 

But I am happy for whatever happened. I got the IED that suits me.


----------



## opfian

No grants/med calls today??

My meds/PCC were uploaded on 22 July, since then no news from DIBP.


----------



## anamina

guys just got done with the medical ! was pretty simple ! i wonder how long they take to upload results online ? also its very stressful to see that pakistani peoples timelines are sooooo long as compared to egypt india etc ! im seeing people that have applied in early 2013 getting requests from CO's in 2014!!! thats mad !


----------



## AirBourne

siddhi817 said:


> Hey thanks Airbourne for answering my query. Well, I talked to another user here who hasnt recieved his letter either and he was told by the CO that it will take 6 - 8 weeks time. I was assessed on 19th May and he was assessed on 30th May. I have decided to wait and in the meanwhile I will retake my IELTS. if I dint get the letter by 1st week of august, then I will go for duplicate copy
> 
> 
> but does it matter, that one should have a EA letter before applying for state migration nomination or the EOI later ? wont the CID suffice ?



I am not sure about state sponsorship. As far as submitting EOI is concerned, you should be able to submit that since you don't need to upload anything when submitting an EOI. Once you are invited to apply for a visa, then you would need a scanned copy of your skills assessment.

Now, if you need to improve your IELTS score then you can wait and submit your EOI with an improved score. However, if you are already past or equal to the 60 point mark then why not submit the EOI now? The earlier the better?


----------



## zahoorahmed

opfian said:


> No grants/med calls today??
> 
> My meds/PCC were uploaded on 22 July, since then no news from DIBP.


22 July?


----------



## opfian

zahoorahmed said:


> 22 July?


June to be exact


----------



## TheExpatriate

opfian said:


> June to be exact


Fasting is taking its toll on you, isn't it


----------



## adila

opfian said:


> No grants/med calls today??
> 
> My meds/PCC were uploaded on 22 July, since then no news from DIBP.


im waiting for my PCC/MED call? Am i alone or any1 from from early 2013 still with me?


----------



## indiference

sultanshah said:


> salam, Can I give IELTS academic for 189 and 190 visa? Regards


As per my information, you can give acedemic as well, from immigration prespective it doesnt matter since acedemic is much tougher than general.


----------



## fahadyaqoob

adila said:


> im waiting for my PCC/MED call? Am i alone or any1 from from early 2013 still with me?


Did you check with your CO. I have seen couple of cases where applicants have received Medical and PCC call once they inquire their status from CO.


----------



## adila

fahadyaqoob said:


> Did you check with your CO. I have seen couple of cases where applicants have received Medical and PCC call once they inquire their status from CO.


I never contacted my CO


----------



## fahadyaqoob

adila said:


> I never contacted my CO


Send him an email and most probably you will receive Med and PCC call..


----------



## OzPak

adila said:


> im waiting for my PCC/MED call? Am i alone or any1 from from early 2013 still with me?


Im in the same boat. Still waiting for official MED/PCC call as well

:fencing: :juggle: :noidea:


----------



## adila

fahadyaqoob said:


> Send him an email and most probably you will receive Med and PCC call..


I will ask my agent. 
Thanx hope it works...


----------



## Diablo170

siddhi817 said:


> I do have a scanned copy but it has a water mark image that says," not for submission to immigration"; I cannot upload this scanned copy for lodging an EOI.


Hi Siddhi. I also never received my letter. Had to get an affidavit made for EA to make a new one. You'll need a duplicate as a copy will not work. I had mine couriered to my uncle in Australia who emailed a scan copy to me. In my case CO would not send a scanned copy despite repeated requests. I also couldn't get it done through DHL as they and EA couldn't reach an agreement on the modalities. But I guess they eventually would have, I just didn't try hard enough.


----------



## Bret Hart

I have no other option apart from acknowledging that Lyari footballers should be given a chance to play against Brazil. In fact Lyarianz would perform better !!!

0 - 7

Gut gemacht Deutschen danke !


----------



## indiference

anamina said:


> Can anyone tells me what happens during the medical ? I have to take ny 3 yr old too and now wondering what actually the 501 entails ? Do they strip u naked and check your skin for moles tags etc ? I heard this somewhere !


In my case, they took my x-ray, blood, urine sample and only checked my heartbeat, guess they wanted to be sure that i wasnt lieing about me being alive  , rest the dr just asked some random questions about where in australia do i want to go and what i do for a living etc...


----------



## hajan

شکر الحمد لله

Today Granted 189 - Time for Celebrations 

My Timeline:

Pro: 263111 | Subclass: 189 | Appl/Ack 20/12/12 | Docs Upl eVisa: 20/12/12 | Front Loded Med: 26/12/12 | Front Loded PCC: 20/1/13 | CO: 21/02/2013 | Med/PCC Call 13/06/2014 |
Re-Med 28/06/2014 | Re- PCC 8/7/2014 | Grant: 9/7/2014 | IED: 16/06/2015 | Will Move Inshaallah with family from Malaysia in Oct 2014 to Melbourne


----------



## mirza_755

hajan said:


> شکر الحمد لله
> 
> Today Granted 189 - Time for Celebrations
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Pro: 263111 | Subclass: 189 | Appl/Ack 20/12/12 | Docs Upl eVisa: 20/12/12 | Front Loded Med: 26/12/12 | Front Loded PCC: 20/1/13 | CO: 21/02/2013 | Med/PCC Call 13/06/2014 |
> Re-Med 28/06/2014 | Re- PCC 8/7/2014 | Grant: 9/7/2014 | IED: 16/06/2015 | Will Move Inshaallah with family from Malaysia in Oct 2014 to Melbourne


Congratulations. ..


----------



## raufafridi2003

hajan said:


> شکر الحمد لله
> 
> Today Granted 189 - Time for Celebrations
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Pro: 263111 | Subclass: 189 | Appl/Ack 20/12/12 | Docs Upl eVisa: 20/12/12 | Front Loded Med: 26/12/12 | Front Loded PCC: 20/1/13 | CO: 21/02/2013 | Med/PCC Call 13/06/2014 |
> Re-Med 28/06/2014 | Re- PCC 8/7/2014 | Grant: 9/7/2014 | IED: 16/06/2015 | Will Move Inshaallah with family from Malaysia in Oct 2014 to Melbourne


Congratulations bro. Enjoy the happy moments


----------



## shahidyoyo

Hi everyone
A very long journey has finally come to an end.
Alhumdulliah finally got my grant today after about 22 months.
:lalala:
Thanks everyone for the support and help.
Hopefully everyone will get there grant soon
Inshallah


----------



## raufafridi2003

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi everyone
> A very long journey has finally come to an end.
> Alhumdulliah finally got my grant today after about 22 months.
> :lalala:
> Thanks everyone for the support and help.
> Hopefully everyone will get there grant soon
> Inshallah


Congratulation bro. Stay blessed and happy in your future


----------



## syeralia

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi everyone
> A very long journey has finally come to an end.
> Alhumdulliah finally got my grant today after about 22 months.
> :lalala:
> Thanks everyone for the support and help.
> Hopefully everyone will get there grant soon
> Inshallah


Congrates dear

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## Waqar Hemani

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi everyone
> A very long journey has finally come to an end.
> Alhumdulliah finally got my grant today after about 22 months.
> :lalala:
> Thanks everyone for the support and help.
> Hopefully everyone will get there grant soon
> Inshallah


Mabrook Habibi :bump2:


----------



## waseem_expat

hajan said:


> شکر الحمد لله
> 
> Today Granted 189 - Time for Celebrations
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Pro: 263111 | Subclass: 189 | Appl/Ack 20/12/12 | Docs Upl eVisa: 20/12/12 | Front Loded Med: 26/12/12 | Front Loded PCC: 20/1/13 | CO: 21/02/2013 | Med/PCC Call 13/06/2014 |
> Re-Med 28/06/2014 | Re- PCC 8/7/2014 | Grant: 9/7/2014 | IED: 16/06/2015 | Will Move Inshaallah with family from Malaysia in Oct 2014 to Melbourne


congratulations  .. best of luck for the journey ahead

by the way "Re-Med 28/06/2014 " means second meds were submitted on 28/06/2014. right ?


----------



## opfian

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi everyone A very long journey has finally come to an end. Alhumdulliah finally got my grant today after about 22 months. :lalala: Thanks everyone for the support and help. Hopefully everyone will get there grant soon Inshallah


Congrats bro


----------



## shahidyoyo

Waqar Hemani said:


> Mabrook Habibi :bump2:


Shukrun ya Habiba...


----------



## indiference

hajan said:


> شکر الحمد لله Today Granted 189 - Time for Celebrations My Timeline: Pro: 263111 | Subclass: 189 | Appl/Ack 20/12/12 | Docs Upl eVisa: 20/12/12 | Front Loded Med: 26/12/12 | Front Loded PCC: 20/1/13 | CO: 21/02/2013 | Med/PCC Call 13/06/2014 | Re-Med 28/06/2014 | Re- PCC 8/7/2014 | Grant: 9/7/2014 | IED: 16/06/2015 | Will Move Inshaallah with family from Malaysia in Oct 2014 to Melbourne


Grt Mashallah, Mabrook.


----------



## hajan

waseem_expat said:


> congratulations  .. best of luck for the journey ahead
> 
> by the way "Re-Med 28/06/2014 " means second meds were submitted on 28/06/2014. right ?


Yes Brother as I front loaded but expired


----------



## exxpat

Many congrats Shahid and Hajan  All the best for your future plans.


----------



## mashaikh

Hi Guys,

After multiple requests for the updates, today i got the email from another CO that "I confirm that your health record has been located as being undertaken and we are currently awaiting finalisation by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth."

My wife and kid organise health link has been removed but mine is still appearing. 

Any idea how much time the MOC takes?


----------



## BOLT

Congratulations to Shahid, Hajan and all who got grant or med/pcc call.


----------



## BOLT

Forgive my ignorance but can someone enlighten me how to know wether medicals are referred to MOC?


----------



## mashaikh

BOLT said:


> Forgive my ignorance but can someone enlighten me how to know wether medicals are referred to MOC?


I came to know from CO.


----------



## MusaBilal

Happy to see the grants comin... Grrrreat!!!!


----------



## FAIS

hajan said:


> شکر الحمد لله
> 
> Today Granted 189 - Time for Celebrations
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Pro: 263111 | Subclass: 189 | Appl/Ack 20/12/12 | Docs Upl eVisa: 20/12/12 | Front Loded Med: 26/12/12 | Front Loded PCC: 20/1/13 | CO: 21/02/2013 | Med/PCC Call 13/06/2014 |
> Re-Med 28/06/2014 | Re- PCC 8/7/2014 | Grant: 9/7/2014 | IED: 16/06/2015 | Will Move Inshaallah with family from Malaysia in Oct 2014 to Melbourne


Great news. Congrats. Best of luck for your future


----------



## FAIS

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi everyone
> A very long journey has finally come to an end.
> Alhumdulliah finally got my grant today after about 22 months.
> :lalala:
> Thanks everyone for the support and help.
> Hopefully everyone will get there grant soon
> Inshallah


Finally the news you were waiting for after a long wait. Congrats and best of luck for your future.


----------



## mashaikh

mashaikh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After multiple requests for the updates, today i got the email from another CO that "I confirm that your health record has been located as being undertaken and we are currently awaiting finalisation by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth."
> 
> My wife and kid organise health link has been removed but mine is still appearing.
> 
> Any idea how much time the MOC takes?


Also, is it possible that they will ask to perform some other tests related to my disease as I have mentioned Diabetes Type 2.


----------



## indiference

mashaikh said:


> Also, is it possible that they will ask to perform some other tests related to my disease as I have mentioned Diabetes Type 2.


They can request for additional checks/ test if deemed necessary for the decision.


----------



## lovetosmack

mashaikh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After multiple requests for the updates, today i got the email from another CO that "I confirm that your health record has been located as being undertaken and we are currently awaiting finalisation by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth."
> 
> My wife and kid organise health link has been removed but mine is still appearing.
> 
> Any idea how much time the MOC takes?


mashaikh : How did you send multiple requests ? To your CO or the team ? Email of Phone call ? Can you please explain ?


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Today after sending my PCC to Team 8, I received an automatic reply that Team 2, Team 4 and Team 8 email addresses are no longer available. All the documents should be send to [email protected].. Also, I didnt receive any automatic reply after sending email to this address.

Things are changing quiet quickly in DIPB, hopefully moving in a better direction.


----------



## mashaikh

lovetosmack said:


> mashaikh : How did you send multiple requests ? To your CO or the team ? Email of Phone call ? Can you please explain ?


Through email only, like 1 email every week for the followup on my medicals submission.


----------



## niamch

By the grace of Almighty God, we have received our grant email for 189 visa for the entire family of 5 today. My wife is main applicant (lashmash on this forum) based in Kuwait. We logged visa on 30 November 2012. Our CO requested us to submit police reports ( UK, Pakistan and Kuwait) and Medicals in Jan 2013. It has been a detailed and thorough evidence gathering and facts finding process as my mother and I along with 2 kids were included as my wife's dependant. 

I have an extensive travel history across the world with a frequency of at least two trips a month due to the nature of my job. The CO and the immigration department got interested in finding out more details about me and my job. This led to further evidence collection and different enquiries for almost a year. 

Finally we were asked to resubmit Medicals and current Location police reports in May 2014 which were submitted in early June. Got grant email today 9 July 2014.

I enjoyed reading the posts on this forum and different experiences on this thread. Please update the spread sheet accordingly.

Many thanks to everyone and best wishes for all those who are waiting to start a new life in Australia.


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Friends.. Which authority do the security checks for our cases. I read in this forum previously that some of the guys send email to a particular department inquiring about the status of security check.

Can you please share the email address?


----------



## zahoorahmed

fahadyaqoob said:


> Friends.. Which authority do the security checks for our cases. I read in this forum previously that some of the guys send email to a particular department inquiring about the status of security check.
> 
> Can you please share the email address?


Actually ASIO conduct our Security Checks. But we can't contact them directly. There is body IGIS that supervise ASIO and can be contacted to inquire about our Security Check's status. They in turn contact ASIO and update us.

There two ways to contact IGIS:

(1) On their website there is form to contact them
(2) E-mail: : [email protected] 

Hope it helps!


----------



## fahadyaqoob

zahoorahmed said:


> Actually ASIO conduct our Security Checks. But we can't contact them directly. There is body IGIS that supervise ASIO and can be contacted to inquire about our Security Check's status. They in turn contact ASIO and update us.
> 
> There two ways to contact IGIS:
> 
> (1) On their website there is form to contact them
> (2) E-mail: : [email protected]
> 
> Hope it helps!


Thanks a lot Zahoorahmed.. Thats what i was looking for..


----------



## opfian

niamch said:


> By the grace of Almighty God, we have received our grant email for 189 visa for the entire family of 5 today. My wife is main applicant (lashmash on this forum) based in Kuwait. We logged visa on 30 November 2012. Our CO requested us to submit police reports ( UK, Pakistan and Kuwait) and Medicals in Jan 2013. It has been a detailed and thorough evidence gathering and facts finding process as my mother and I along with 2 kids were included as my wife's dependant. I have an extensive travel history across the world with a frequency of at least two trips a month due to the nature of my job. The CO and the immigration department got interested in finding out more details about me and my job. This led to further evidence collection and different enquiries for almost a year. Finally we were asked to resubmit Medicals and current Location police reports in May 2014 which were submitted in early June. Got grant email today 9 July 2014. I enjoyed reading the posts on this forum and different experiences on this thread. Please update the spread sheet accordingly. Many thanks to everyone and best wishes for all those who are waiting to start a new life in Australia.


Congrats!!


----------



## Bret Hart

niamch said:


> By the grace of Almighty God, we have received our grant email for 189 visa for the entire family of 5 today. My wife is main applicant (lashmash on this forum) based in Kuwait. We logged visa on 30 November 2012. Our CO requested us to submit police reports ( UK, Pakistan and Kuwait) and Medicals in Jan 2013. It has been a detailed and thorough evidence gathering and facts finding process as my mother and I along with 2 kids were included as my wife's dependant.
> 
> I have an extensive travel history across the world with a frequency of at least two trips a month due to the nature of my job. The CO and the immigration department got interested in finding out more details about me and my job. This led to further evidence collection and different enquiries for almost a year.
> 
> Finally we were asked to resubmit Medicals and current Location police reports in May 2014 which were submitted in early June. Got grant email today 9 July 2014.
> 
> I enjoyed reading the posts on this forum and different experiences on this thread. Please update the spread sheet accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone and best wishes for all those who are waiting to start a new life in Australia.


Congrats dear. Wishing u all the best!!!!


----------



## IashSmash

I have got 189 visa grant today on 7 July 2014


----------



## fmasaud84

IashSmash said:


> I have got 189 visa grant today on 7 July 2014


When did you get your medical and pcc call ?


----------



## FAIS

IashSmash said:


> I have got 189 visa grant today on 7 July 2014



Congrats!


----------



## FAIS

niamch said:


> By the grace of Almighty God, we have received our grant email for 189 visa for the entire family of 5 today. My wife is main applicant (lashmash on this forum) based in Kuwait. We logged visa on 30 November 2012. Our CO requested us to submit police reports ( UK, Pakistan and Kuwait) and Medicals in Jan 2013. It has been a detailed and thorough evidence gathering and facts finding process as my mother and I along with 2 kids were included as my wife's dependant.
> 
> I have an extensive travel history across the world with a frequency of at least two trips a month due to the nature of my job. The CO and the immigration department got interested in finding out more details about me and my job. This led to further evidence collection and different enquiries for almost a year.
> 
> Finally we were asked to resubmit Medicals and current Location police reports in May 2014 which were submitted in early June. Got grant email today 9 July 2014.
> 
> I enjoyed reading the posts on this forum and different experiences on this thread. Please update the spread sheet accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone and best wishes for all those who are waiting to start a new life in Australia.


Congrats and best of luck for your future!


----------



## IashSmash

Thanks FAIS


----------



## IashSmash

fmasaud84 said:


> When did you get your medical and pcc call ?


We got the request on 26th of May and submitted everything on 6th of June


----------



## opfian

IashSmash said:


> We got the request on 26th of May and submitted everything on 6th of June


Congrats


----------



## IashSmash

Sorry for wrong input of date it is 9th of July of course. Just got very excited about the news.


----------



## opfian

IashSmash said:


> Sorry for wrong input of date it is 9th of July of course. Just got very excited about the news.



Np you have the leverage to make such minor mistakes now


----------



## FAIS

IashSmash said:


> Sorry for wrong input of date it is 9th of July of course. Just got very excited about the news.


Who cares if it's 7th or 9th. You got the grant, that's the news!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Congrats to all who got grants. Wish u good luck


----------



## blacknight_81

niamch said:


> By the grace of Almighty God, we have received our grant email for 189 visa for the entire family of 5 today. My wife is main applicant (lashmash on this forum) based in Kuwait. We logged visa on 30 November 2012. Our CO requested us to submit police reports ( UK, Pakistan and Kuwait) and Medicals in Jan 2013. It has been a detailed and thorough evidence gathering and facts finding process as my mother and I along with 2 kids were included as my wife's dependant.
> 
> I have an extensive travel history across the world with a frequency of at least two trips a month due to the nature of my job. The CO and the immigration department got interested in finding out more details about me and my job. This led to further evidence collection and different enquiries for almost a year.
> 
> Finally we were asked to resubmit Medicals and current Location police reports in May 2014 which were submitted in early June. Got grant email today 9 July 2014.
> 
> I enjoyed reading the posts on this forum and different experiences on this thread. Please update the spread sheet accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone and best wishes for all those who are waiting to start a new life in Australia.


Congratulations!


----------



## Usmann_

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi everyone
> A very long journey has finally come to an end.
> Alhumdulliah finally got my grant today after about 22 months.
> :lalala:
> Thanks everyone for the support and help.
> Hopefully everyone will get there grant soon
> Inshallah


Mabrrroookkkkk sir...

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
... IELTS training started...


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Day by day the wait is becoming more unbearable. For God Sake give us all PR now its too long :smash:


----------



## anamina

Does anyone know how lonng IOM takes to upload results for medical for 189 ?


----------



## waseem_expat

anamina said:


> Does anyone know how lonng IOM takes to upload results for medical for 189 ?


on average 2-4 days.


----------



## haq82

anamina said:


> Does anyone know how lonng IOM takes to upload results for medical for 189 ?


Mine were uploaded same day evening. However, from the forum i have seen people discussing it can take upto 3 days or so. Second time medicals were done by Aziz Medical and they too were uploaded the same day.


----------



## anamina

waseem_expat said:


> on average 2-4 days.


Waseem you got your medical call almost a yr after CO allocation . My agent made me do our medical without the request or even allocation of a CO ! Was there a particular reason for delay in your case or was it due to us being high risk and the security checks ? Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## waseem_expat

yesterday was a good day, 4 grants in a row  Lets see how today fares
Keep them coming !!!


----------



## waseem_expat

anamina said:


> Waseem you got your medical call almost a yr after CO allocation . My agent made me do our medical without the request or even allocation of a CO ! Was there a particular reason for delay in your case or was it due to us being high risk and the security checks ? Thanks for your quick reply


anamina, I did my medicals+PCC when I was requested by CO. And yes, you are right the reason of delay was Pakistan being a HR country and indeterministic timeline of security checks. 

I dont know why your agent asked you to load them upfront but I hope it truns out better for you


----------



## shahidyoyo

waseem_expat said:


> yesterday was a good day, 4 grants in a row  Lets see how today fares
> Keep them coming !!!


It defiantly was a really good day...4 grants ...it wud be the first day ever on this platform wen 4 pakis got grants...


----------



## shehpar

Hi Guys,

Can I add my mother as Immigrant application while my application is "In process"? What would be the impact?


----------



## shehpar

shahidyoyo said:


> It defiantly was a really good day...4 grants ...it wud be the first day ever on this platform wen 4 pakis got grants...


What was their date of application?


----------



## Hiki

Today we got the medical and pcc request ... 
but with a glitch ... that is we have 4 applicants and 1 dependant applicant so there is no medical and pcc request for dependant ? what could be the reason ?


----------



## IashSmash

:lalala:All the best to all of you. It is really a long waiting for our case as it was unique. I hope your's will proceed much quicker then mine. Proud tobe Pakistani and hope to earn respect for my country.


----------



## haq82

IashSmash said:


> :lalala:All the best to all of you. It is really a long waiting for our case as it was unique. I hope your's will proceed much quicker then mine. Proud tobe Pakistani and hope to earn respect for my country.


Many Congrats buddy! Party time ... Celebrations  ... Enjoy the time.

btw how many dependants in your application? were you requested for PCC and Medicals > MOST IMPORTANTLY : How many times after PCC and Medicals you requested for status updates and what do the responded?


----------



## IashSmash

haq82 said:


> Many Congrats buddy! Party time ... Celebrations  ... Enjoy the time.
> 
> btw how many dependants in your application? were you requested for PCC and Medicals > MOST IMPORTANTLY : How many times after PCC and Medicals you requested for status updates and what do the responded?


Apart from my husband I've 3 dependants in my application those are my children (2) and my mother-in-law.. Yes we were requested for PCC and Medicals you can see details in my signature below that we were requested twice for that. Along with these request they'll ask for your updated CVs etc.


----------



## haq82

IashSmash said:


> Apart from my husband I've 3 dependants in my application those are my children (2) and my mother-in-law.. Yes we were requested for PCC and Medicals you can see details in my signature below that we were requested twice for that. Along with these request they'll ask for your updated CVs etc.


Nice ... and how many times after Medical and PCC call you requested for Status updates from your CO? How did he/she responded (generic emails etc?)

My timelines are near to yours  so that's why curious how things went on your application!


----------



## MusaBilal

IashSmash said:


> :lalala:All the best to all of you. It is really a long waiting for our case as it was unique. I hope your's will proceed much quicker then mine. Proud tobe Pakistani and hope to earn respect for my country.


Congrats IashSmash


----------



## MusaBilal

Who's planning a trip around sept end?


----------



## IashSmash

haq82 said:


> Nice ... and how many times after Medical and PCC call you requested for Status updates from your CO? How did he/she responded (generic emails etc?)
> 
> My timelines are near to yours  so that's why curious how things went on your application!


Well, we have Migration Agent doing that job for us. According to my experience thay respond well to our queries through our MA.


----------



## blacknight_81

Hiki said:


> Today we got the medical and pcc request ...
> but with a glitch ... that is we have 4 applicants and 1 dependant applicant so there is no medical and pcc request for dependant ? what could be the reason ?


Better to check with your CO!


----------



## fmasaud84

IashSmash said:


> We got the request on 26th of May and submitted everything on 6th of June


Good.

i have received the meds and pcc request recently as well.

so did they refer your medicals ? as they have taken around 1 month time.


----------



## leon1

Hello friends

I am really glad to share that I just received the grant letter for 189 visa class, what you call it golden email.
It was a long waiting but Alhamdulillah it came at the perfect time.

There is a small issue ; we renewed our passports few months back and updated the same to online account and co but the grant letter is showing the old passport number. 

Will it be an issue, however I have already wrote email to the CO who sent the golden email. 

Regards
Leon


----------



## mirza_755

leon1 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I am really glad to share that I just received the grant letter for 189 visa class, what you call it golden email.
> It was a long waiting but Alhamdulillah it came at the perfect time.
> 
> There is a small issue ; we renewed our passports few months back and updated the same to online account and co but the grant letter is showing the old passport number.
> 
> Will it be an issue, however I have already wrote email to the CO who sent the golden email.
> 
> Regards
> Leon


Congrats brother...............BTW could you plz share your signature with CO and Team info


----------



## leon1

Simple stupid question. . How to do that from andriod phone 



mirza_755 said:


> Congrats brother...............BTW could you plz share your signature with CO and Team info


----------



## lovetosmack

leon1 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I am really glad to share that I just received the grant letter for 189 visa class, what you call it golden email.
> It was a long waiting but Alhamdulillah it came at the perfect time.
> 
> There is a small issue ; we renewed our passports few months back and updated the same to online account and co but the grant letter is showing the old passport number.
> 
> Will it be an issue, however I have already wrote email to the CO who sent the golden email.
> 
> Regards
> Leon


You have to fill Form929 & email it to your CO, team & also fax it to DIBP. Once done, wait for a week and check in the VeVO website. It should reflect your new passport details. If not, you will face issues at the airport when entering Australia.


----------



## opfian

leon1 said:


> Hello friends I am really glad to share that I just received the grant letter for 189 visa class, what you call it golden email. It was a long waiting but Alhamdulillah it came at the perfect time. There is a small issue ; we renewed our passports few months back and updated the same to online account and co but the grant letter is showing the old passport number. Will it be an issue, however I have already wrote email to the CO who sent the golden email. Regards Leon


 Congrats bro


----------



## IashSmash

fmasaud84 said:


> Good.
> 
> i have received the meds and pcc request recently as well.
> 
> so did they refer your medicals ? as they have taken around 1 month time.


I don't know maybe. I didn't ask them just waited for the result.


----------



## FAIS

leon1 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I am really glad to share that I just received the grant letter for 189 visa class, what you call it golden email.
> It was a long waiting but Alhamdulillah it came at the perfect time.
> 
> There is a small issue ; we renewed our passports few months back and updated the same to online account and co but the grant letter is showing the old passport number.
> 
> Will it be an issue, however I have already wrote email to the CO who sent the golden email.
> 
> Regards
> Leon


Congrats. 

As you have already emailed CO about the expired/ canceled passports, just wait for his reply. I don't think it should be a problem keeping in view that it's their mistake because you already informed them about the renewal.

Best of luck for your future.


----------



## shehpar

leon1 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I am really glad to share that I just received the grant letter for 189 visa class, what you call it golden email.
> It was a long waiting but Alhamdulillah it came at the perfect time.
> 
> There is a small issue ; we renewed our passports few months back and updated the same to online account and co but the grant letter is showing the old passport number.
> 
> Will it be an issue, however I have already wrote email to the CO who sent the golden email.
> 
> Regards
> Leon


Your timelines please....


----------



## leon1

leon1 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I am really glad to share that I just received the grant letter for 189 visa class, what you call it golden email.
> It was a long waiting but Alhamdulillah it came at the perfect time.
> 
> There is a small issue ; we renewed our passports few months back and updated the same to online account and co but the grant letter is showing the old passport number.
> 
> Will it be an issue, however I have already wrote email to the CO who sent the golden email.
> 
> Regards
> Leon





shehpar said:


> Your timelines please....


IELTS CLEARED NOV 2011|
ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA ASSESSMENT JUNE 2012|
EOI SUBMITTED JULY 2012|
INVITATION OCT 2012|
Visa Applied OCT 2012|
Co Assigned NOV 2012| adelaide team2
REQUEST FOR INFO/DOCUMENTS NOV 2012|
FRONT LOADED MEDICAL & PCC APRIL 2014|
Additional info request by team13 JUNE 2014|
VISA GRANT JULY 2014 , BY ADELAIDE TEAM 8


----------



## leon1

opfian said:


> Congrats bro


Thanks opfian and other friends.


----------



## TheExpatriate

leon1 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I am really glad to share that I just received the grant letter for 189 visa class, what you call it golden email.
> It was a long waiting but Alhamdulillah it came at the perfect time.
> 
> There is a small issue ; we renewed our passports few months back and updated the same to online account and co but the grant letter is showing the old passport number.
> 
> Will it be an issue, however I have already wrote email to the CO who sent the golden email.
> 
> Regards
> Leon


Congrats masha Allah

Did you fill form 929? You need to fill it ANYTIME your passport details change during processing or even after the grant.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Masha'Allah Masha'Allah rain of grants and medicals......Congrats to all those who received it yesterday


----------



## leon1

leon1 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I am really glad to share that I just received the grant letter for 189 visa class, what you call it golden email.
> It was a long waiting but Alhamdulillah it came at the perfect time.
> 
> There is a small issue ; we renewed our passports few months back and updated the same to online account and co but the grant letter is showing the old passport number.
> 
> Will it be an issue, however I have already wrote email to the CO who sent the golden email.
> 
> Regards
> Leon





TheExpatriate said:


> Congrats masha Allah
> 
> Did you fill form 929? You need to fill it ANYTIME your passport details change during processing or even after the grant.


Yes I did on the same day we renewed our passports. but I only uploaded the scanned copies of passport and form 929 to my online account and informed the CO about uploading. After few days both were showing as received on online account. 

Do I need to phyaically send the new 929 with the via grant number and new passport info. If yes then exactly on which mailing address. 

Regards 
Leon


----------



## Waqar Hemani

opfian said:


> R u done wid ur meds n pcc??


I did both in may this year but they asking me to do pcc again because i visited Pakistan 2 times for 62 days altogether and my current pcc states that I resided on my home address in Pakistan from my D.O.B to 2009. My agent has already sent them email last week that their is no point in asking for pcc since my PCC clearly states the issue date of certificate which is may 2014 hence its covers up everything uptil 2014. Anyways I will wait till monday tuesday if not I will make new PCC to finish this but it gonna be headache to explain all this to our Police people coz they have standard layout and they dont really listen to anyone.


----------



## FAIS

Waqar Hemani said:


> I did both in may this year but they asking me to do pcc again because i visited Pakistan 2 times for 62 days altogether and my current pcc states that I resided on my home address in Pakistan from my D.O.B to 2009. My agent has already sent them email last week that their is no point in asking for pcc since my PCC clearly states the issue date of certificate which is may 2014 hence its covers up everything uptil 2014. Anyways I will wait till monday tuesday if not I will make new PCC to finish this but it gonna be headache to explain all this to our Police people coz they have standard layout and they dont really listen to anyone.


Had you not waited for the COs response to your request to rethink on his decision asking you one more PCC, you would have had got one from Police and supplied it by now. 

Man it only takes 3-4 working days (a week at most) to get a PCC in Karachi. I got one in 4 hours but I went through 'another' route.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Here we go........Shukar Alhamdullilah I have received grant leyter nearly an hour ago!!!! Thank you everyone on this forum. It was tough journey but u all kept me holding like brothers. Thank you so very much. I pray to ALLAH to make all my friends journey easy and short. May ALLAH bless you all with grants soon!!! ALLAH Nigheban!


----------



## Hiki

Waqar Hemani said:


> Here we go........Shukar Alhamdullilah I have received grant leyter nearly an hour ago!!!! Thank you everyone on this forum. It was tough journey but u all kept me holding like brothers. Thank you so very much. I pray to ALLAH to make all my friends journey easy and short. May ALLAH bless you all with grants soon!!! ALLAH Nigheban!


Oh wow ... many many many congrats for ur grant ... now that you and shahidyoyo got ur grants inshAllah all of us will get our grants very soon inshAllah ...


----------



## Hiki

Yesterday I received medical and pcc call ..


----------



## FAIS

Waqar Hemani said:


> Here we go........Shukar Alhamdullilah I have received grant leyter nearly an hour ago!!!! Thank you everyone on this forum. It was tough journey but u all kept me holding like brothers. Thank you so very much. I pray to ALLAH to make all my friends journey easy and short. May ALLAH bless you all with grants soon!!! ALLAH Nigheban!


Hey man you shouldn't have let me waste my 2 mins on previous comment. Good news are not kept secret for one hour. 

Congrats and best of luck. 

So are you planning to buy a one-way or a return ticket?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

FAIS said:


> Hey man you shouldn't have let me waste my 2 mins on previous comment. Good news are not kept secret for one hour.
> 
> Congrats and best of luck.
> 
> So are you planning to buy a one-way or a return ticket?


Lol sorry bro but I was busy calling home and relatives. I m buying return but next year to visit Pakistan coz I m in Australia already since 2009


----------



## FAIS

Waqar Hemani said:


> Lol sorry bro but I was busy calling home and relatives. I m buying return but next year to visit Pakistan coz I m in Australia already since 2009


Ohh didn't see your current location. Now change your signature as well.  Heartiest congrats!


----------



## waseem_expat

Waqar Hemani said:


> Here we go........Shukar Alhamdullilah I have received grant leyter nearly an hour ago!!!! Thank you everyone on this forum. It was tough journey but u all kept me holding like brothers. Thank you so very much. I pray to ALLAH to make all my friends journey easy and short. May ALLAH bless you all with grants soon!!! ALLAH Nigheban!


Masha Allah.. heartiest congratulations my friend


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqar Hemani said:


> Here we go........Shukar Alhamdullilah I have received grant leyter nearly an hour ago!!!! Thank you everyone on this forum. It was tough journey but u all kept me holding like brothers. Thank you so very much. I pray to ALLAH to make all my friends journey easy and short. May ALLAH bless you all with grants soon!!! ALLAH Nigheban!


Alhumdulillah that is a great news indeed.... your patience has finally paid off and now your belief on TAQDEER should have increased. You got your grant when you needed it the most....


----------



## Bret Hart

lane:


Waqar Hemani said:


> Here we go........Shukar Alhamdullilah I have received grant leyter nearly an hour ago!!!! Thank you everyone on this forum. It was tough journey but u all kept me holding like brothers. Thank you so very much. I pray to ALLAH to make all my friends journey easy and short. May ALLAH bless you all with grants soon!!! ALLAH Nigheban!




Many congrats bro. Its good to hear that they have started considering Pakistanis too ... If I m not wrong they have lifted embargo on grants to Pakistanis since mid of June ... May we all get grant soon before the end of Ramadan as the best Eidhi of our lives ....


----------



## Mani2k

Waqar Hemani said:


> Here we go........Shukar Alhamdullilah I have received grant leyter nearly an hour ago!!!! Thank you everyone on this forum. It was tough journey but u all kept me holding like brothers. Thank you so very much. I pray to ALLAH to make all my friends journey easy and short. May ALLAH bless you all with grants soon!!! ALLAH Nigheban!


Many congrats brother ...


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Guys

Got my 190 grant today. Applied on April 2


----------



## BOLT

Waqar Hemani said:


> Here we go........Shukar Alhamdullilah I have received grant leyter nearly an hour ago!!!! Thank you everyone on this forum. It was tough journey but u all kept me holding like brothers. Thank you so very much. I pray to ALLAH to make all my friends journey easy and short. May ALLAH bless you all with grants soon!!! ALLAH Nigheban!


Wow! these are really good news. Mabrooooook.


----------



## BOLT

ahmedkhoja said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my 190 grant today. Applied on April 2


Congrats!

Now I am also really thinking that DIBP has changed their policy for Pakis


----------



## ibtasamlatif

*Points Query*

Hi Guys

I am planning to apply under 190 category. After state sponsorship my points are going to be 60 as I dont have 3 years of work experience at the moment.

I want to ask you guys that shall I continue the immigration process with 60 points or wait till my 3 year work experience is going to be over and reappear for IELTS to get more points?


----------



## opfian

ahmedkhoja said:


> Guys Got my 190 grant today. Applied on April 2



Congrats


----------



## shiraz

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am planning to apply under 190 category. After state sponsorship my points are going to be 60 as I dont have 3 years of work experience at the moment.
> 
> I want to ask you guys that shall I continue the immigration process with 60 points or wait till my 3 year work experience is going to be over and reappear for IELTS to get more points?


As you can already qualify there is no need to wait and get more points.

The only advantage more points can give you is to get you an invite earlier.


----------



## _shel

Google translate is great but we only use English on the forum please.


----------



## anamina

BOLT said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Now I am also really thinking that DIBP has changed their policy for Pakis


Dear BOLT what have you heard regarding the change in policies please share or provide a link to the relevant information


----------



## FAIS

zakinaeem said:


> YEH huee na baat! Chaa gaya Thaa kar ke!



For Shel: 

"This is the news! (you have) taken (the world) by storm, with a bang!"

Not exact, but tried at least


----------



## FAIS

FAIS said:


> For Shel:
> 
> "This is the news! (you have) taken (the world) by storm, with a bang!"
> 
> Not exact, but tried at least


Another possible translation:

"(you're) all over it, with a bang!"


----------



## Bret Hart

FAIS said:


> Another possible translation:
> 
> "(you're) all over it, with a bang!"



I can anticipate that Shel would be having a command over Urdu language very soon.

Thanx for bearing us Shel...


----------



## Mani2k

Yar can any body tell me whats going on with the COs?? Whom I have been communicating since the assigning of application, seems to be no longer available and some random guys from unknown team replying very vague answers. :-(


----------



## ibtasamlatif

opfian said:


> Did you already get positive assessment from relevant authority? Whats ur profession? For EA, you were required to have at least 03 yrs of experience to get positive assessment.


My profession is electrical engineer. i have passed onto my details to EA and should be getting a reply v soon. EA never mentioned that i needed 03 years to get positive assesment....


----------



## BOLT

anamina said:


> Dear BOLT what have you heard regarding the change in policies please share or provide a link to the relevant information


Dear anamina, please pay attention. 

it was only my gut feeling based on the med/pcc calls and grants those started coming like rain since june for Pakistanis. nothing else


----------



## anamina

Haha sorry I got too excited. Never been fan of waiting.im sure in this case we allfeel the same way


----------



## mshoaib

*One Application two immi accounts*

I wonder if its possible to access the same application using two immi accounts.


----------



## TheExpatriate

mshoaib said:


> I wonder if its possible to access the same application using two immi accounts.


Yes it is


----------



## opfian

ibtasamlatif said:


> My profession is electrical engineer. i have passed onto my details to EA and should be getting a reply v soon. EA never mentioned that i needed 03 years to get positive assesment....


Is it? Back in 2012 when i got my EA Assessment, it required 03 yrs work experience.

I wonder if some other member can confirm the same


----------



## ibtasamlatif

opfian said:


> Is it? Back in 2012 when i got my EA Assessment, it required 03 yrs work experience.
> 
> I wonder if some other member can confirm the same


Which occupation did you went for and how many years of experience do you have?


----------



## opfian

ibtasamlatif said:


> which occupation did you went for and how many years of experience do you have?


te, 7+


----------



## fmasaud84

Waqar Hemani said:


> Masha'Allah Masha'Allah rain of grants and medicals......Congrats to all those who received it yesterday


True 

Congrats for your grant


----------



## ibtasamlatif

opfian said:


> Is it? Back in 2012 when i got my EA Assessment, it required 03 yrs work experience.
> 
> I wonder if some other member can confirm the same


Can somebody else shed light on this one as well please!!!!!


----------



## showib49

hi All,
I want to get ticket from Lahore to Sydney. any one please help me to get a cheqper one. any one know contact detail of IOM?


----------



## TheExpatriate

showib49 said:


> hi All,
> I want to get ticket from Lahore to Sydney. any one please help me to get a cheqper one. any one know contact detail of IOM?


what is IOM?


----------



## BOLT

showib49 said:


> hi All,
> I want to get ticket from Lahore to Sydney. any one please help me to get a cheqper one. any one know contact detail of IOM?


I think you are looking for this

IOM Australia


----------



## FAIS

BOLT said:


> I think you are looking for this
> 
> IOM Australia


I think they only provide one way tickets.


----------



## syeralia

ibtasamlatif said:


> Can somebody else shed light on this one as well please!!!!!


Even in 2008 when I applied for EA they required 3 years exp

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## usman.shahid

Hello everyone, I have heard that Australian job market is worse these days and companies are shedding hundreds of jobs and there are job cuts and layoffs going. Manufacturing and Mining sector's boom is over now and people are finding it hard to get a job. There is 6% unemployment rate highest in last decade. 
I would like other people on this forum to share their experiences as well, those who have already landed there and those who are preparing to go soon, let us know what they have heard or faced in regard to job market situation, especially IT jobs


----------



## blacknight_81

*Skill assessment by EA*



ibtasamlatif said:


> Can somebody else shed light on this one as well please!!!!!



Check 3.b on this website:

Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia

There is a requirement of at least 3 years of work experience only in case you have asked for "*Additional Assessment Services* " i.e. assessment of your work experience by EA. If you have only applied for qualification assessment, then there is no such requirement. 

Hit 'Thanks' if you find this post helpful.


----------



## blacknight_81

Guys, 

What is the best route/cheapest route from Lahore to Sydney or Melbourne?


----------



## shiraz

blacknight_81 said:


> Guys,
> 
> What is the best route/cheapest route from Lahore to Sydney or Melbourne?


I think taking Thai to Bangkok or Singapore and then continuing onwards on a regional low cost airline would be cheapest.


----------



## FAIS

usman.shahid said:


> Hello everyone, I have heard that Australian job market is worse these days and companies are shedding hundreds of jobs and there are job cuts and layoffs going. Manufacturing and Mining sector's boom is over now and people are finding it hard to get a job. There is 6% unemployment rate highest in last decade.
> I would like other people on this forum to share their experiences as well, those who have already landed there and those who are preparing to go soon, let us know what they have heard or faced in regard to job market situation, especially IT jobs


I think you are right. My brother lives in Perth and a couple of his friends have been laid off. One was working in mining industry and is a geologist, other one is related to automotive industry and is an engineer. 

They told my brother that in recent months, due to decline in exports of the iron ore specially to China, the mining industry is dying slowly. 

Automotive is another big industry in Australia. Some of the manufacturers have already closed operations. Three of the current big six manufacturers are also in the process of closing their manufacturing divisions in Australia (I think Ford has already closed last month, and Toyota and one other has announced closing its operations in the next three years). Closing of Toyota will be a big setback.

A lot of people are being laid off (including accountants, engineers, geologists, IT professionals etc) from mining and automotive industries and they are now trying to find employment in other sectors making the job market more saturated day by day. 

One of my brother's friend got a home loan and is now finding it difficult to pay it back. He has been jobless for the past 4 months (not "jobless" in strict sense as he is doing odd jobs but yes, he hasn't find relevant role).

Students are also reporting that due to filling of places by regular workers, part timers are finding it very difficult to maintain their jobs.

So situation is very tight currently but Australia has come out of these kind of situations in the past and it will recover again. Let's hope for the a better future in Australia.


----------



## Bret Hart

Hi fellows,

I got a question & would appreciate someone's valuable advice.

Actually, I lived in different countries, therefore, submitted different PCCs to my CO. PCC belonging to my previous country of stay is about to expire soon.

So my question is that would I be asked to resubmit PCC of previous address, i.e, do PCCs of all addresses we stayed at need to be valid prior to the grant of visa (initial entry) or only the PCC that pertains to current address needs to be valid & will suffice.

Thanx...

Best,
Bret


----------



## Bret Hart

FAIS said:


> I think you are right. My brother lives in Perth and a couple of his friends have been laid off. One was working in mining industry and is a geologist, other one is related to automotive industry and is an engineer.
> 
> They told my brother that in recent months, due to decline in exports of the iron ore specially to China, the mining industry is dying slowly.
> 
> Automotive is another big industry in Australia. Some of the manufacturers have already closed operations. Three of the current big six manufacturers are also in the process of closing their manufacturing divisions in Australia (I think Ford has already closed last month, and Toyota and one other has announced closing its operations in the next three years). Closing of Toyota will be a big setback.
> 
> A lot of people are being laid off (including accountants, engineers, geologists, IT professionals etc) from mining and automotive industries and they are now trying to find employment in other sectors making the job market more saturated day by day.
> 
> One of my brother's friend got a home loan and is now finding it difficult to pay it back. He has been jobless for the past 4 months (not "jobless" in strict sense as he is doing odd jobs but yes, he hasn't find relevant role).
> 
> Students are also reporting that due to filling of places by regular workers, part timers are finding it very difficult to maintain their jobs.
> 
> So situation is very tight currently but Australia has come out of these kind of situations in the past and it will recover again. Let's hope for the a better future in Australia.


I totally agree with your point that Australia would come out of this situation soon. 

Unlike Canada & few other countries who mainly depend on U.S for trades, Australia has many strong trading partners like China, Japan, Singapore, India, South Korea, Thailand, Germany & US. And I guess this is the reason Australia never went into recession despite the global economic crisis, started in late 2007.

Especially, China & Far Eastern countries are robust economies, tackling the unemployment very well and prospering day by day...

Australian think tanks would definitely be working day & night on counter policies to deal with the upcoming scenario.

So, I hope the situation would not remain the same and would get better in future.

Assume the economic conditions of Pakistan for a while, worst comes to worst, we would still be better off in Oz!

Be optimistic guys !


----------



## blacknight_81

Bret Hart said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I got a question & would appreciate someone's valuable advice.
> 
> Actually, I lived in different countries, therefore, submitted different PCCs to my CO. PCC belonging to my previous country of stay is about to expire soon.
> 
> So my question is that would I be asked to resubmit PCC of previous address, i.e, do PCCs of all addresses we stayed at need to be valid prior to the grant of visa (initial entry) or only the PCC that pertains to current address needs to be valid & will suffice.
> 
> Thanx...
> 
> Best,
> Bret


Most probably, you won't be asked to re-submit for previous addresses.


----------



## riz80

Hi Guys,

I am from Lahore. I need to know if the work experience counts after your degree or they count overall work experience while giving you points? 

I am consulting with a local immigration company called Zarnab for my Australian visa, so far, they've not given me any satisfied answer. I am Cisco network engineer and worked as ICT project manager for almost 7 years. My over all experience is around 11 years.

There are few problems with my case. Ideally, I'd fall in 189 skilled immigrant visa category, but I hold 14 years of education. I was a BCS (computer sciences) student but due to some family problems, i had to drop out from college and go back home. I then later completed a simple B.A degree instead but i got CCNA/CCNP/CCIE local degrees from lahore corvit college and continued with my job.

Last month, i've given online Cisco exam and now I am Certified Cisco Engineer. I fall in "Network Administrator 263112" skilled immigration program category. I've consulted with 3 different firms and all of them have given me different answers. One of them said, I can't apply for Australian visa at all and i should forget about because i don't have 16 years of education, rather i should apply for Canadian skilled program visa. One company said now i need 3 more years experience to apply for the visa and then I'll get it. The last company Zarnab said, I totally qualify for 189 visa and i'll get it fore sure. And if for some reason, they decline it, they'll apply for (either 457 or 489 skilled program visa, i forgot exact name) for me, based on that visa, i can to Australia on temporary work visa for 4 years and then within 2 years i can apply for PR Visa, although this sounds shaddy to me and i don't do anything without proper research.

The thing is, they are asking for $3000 visa fee, i am not a super rich person, i don't want to waste my money and 2 years of life and then don't get a visa at all in end, or go on a wrong visa and then get in trouble.

Any suggestions/help would be welcomed and greatly appreciated. Should i just apply or wait for 3 years to get more experience? 

I am 34 years old married guy and I have 2 years old kid.


----------



## Bret Hart

Thanx blacknight_81 for the rapid response...

Shel what do u suggest???would I be asked to resubmit PCC of previous address, i.e, do PCCs of all addresses we stayed at need to be valid prior to the grant of visa (initial entry) or only the PCC that pertains to current address needs to be valid & will suffice.

Thanx...

Best,
Bret[/QUOTE


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Thank you everyone for the wishes and i really love the translations done by forum members of zaki's wish that was funny 

This forum really looks different after receiving grant  anyways I wish all of u a very very good luck may Allah bless all of you with grants soon! and I am sorry for being the most negative person on this forum so thanks for bearing me and my negativity all this long  Lastly if anyone got upset with me in this all long journey then i really apologies from the bottom of my heart hope you all will forgive me in this holy month of Ramadan. Sorry to syeralia as well coz i remember i had argument with him few months ago.

I will try to remain in touch with this forum but u all know life is busy here and it will be hard. Good luck and Allah Nigheyban!


----------



## opfian

Waqar Hemani said:


> Thank you everyone for the wishes and i really love the translations done by forum members of zaki's wish that was funny  This forum really looks different after receiving grant  anyways I wish all of u a very very good luck may Allah bless all of you with grants soon! and I am sorry for being the most negative person on this forum so thanks for bearing me and my negativity all this long  Lastly if anyone got upset with me in this all long journey than i really apologies from the bottom of my heart hope you all will forgive me in this holy month of Ramadan. Sorry to syeralia as well coz i remember i had argument with him few months ago. I will try to remain in touch with this forum but u all know life is busy here and it will be hard. Good luck and Allah Nigheyban!



Best of luck bro


----------



## shehpar

Any grants / golden / silver mails??


----------



## ibtasamlatif

opfian said:


> First, i suggest u not to go with Zarnab. I know a guy whose case was messed up by them.
> 
> I read somewhere, If your are CCIE certified (wid a ccie num) they can consider it as diploma then u can goto TRA for skill assessment. You may search through forum for it.
> 
> You dont need to go for an 'engineer' profession code. Even a network technician assessment can get you a 189/190 visa. I strongly recommend to do ur home work before lodging ur case.


Hey Dude.

Just saw your post here. Why do you suggest not to go with Zarnab and what happened to the guy you mentioned. Can you elaborate on this please?


----------



## ibtasamlatif

opfian said:


> His case was finalized in almost 4 yrs due to poor/lame communication from Zarnab's side with DIBP(DIAC at that time).
> 
> My frnd told me their email writing skills were worst than a matric student. Moreover, they got attitude problem while dealing with clients.


I am not saying you are wrong but two of my friends got their 189 smoothly using Zarnab services. one got in 2011 and one just a few weeks ago.

I have heard that they are the best out there. Well Allah knows the best as we dont know the other side of the story


----------



## ibtasamlatif

opfian said:


> Great! I wish you best of luck, in case u r also proceeding with Zarnab


Thanks for the wishes.

I was thinking of contacting them but now your comments have made me double minded. :confused2:


----------



## olways

Here is the list of people who I think will get their grant pretty soon (hopefully this week):
Avatar82 
Opfian
fadiexpart
mani2k
fmasaud


----------



## olways

olways said:


> Here is the list of people who I think will get their grants pretty soon (hopefully this week):
> Avatar82
> Opfian
> fadiexpart
> mani2k
> fmasaud
> mhaqs


----------



## olways

The avarage time from visa lodgement date to grant for people who applied in 2012 and already got the PR is around 590 days.


----------



## shehpar

Why not me??


----------



## olways

shehpar said:


> Why not me??


I wish grant for all of us brother, including you. But the people above have waited the most and their timelines have well exceeded or almost close to 590 days.


----------



## riz80

opfian said:


> First, i suggest u not to go with Zarnab. I know a guy whose case was messed up by them.
> 
> I read somewhere, If your are CCIE certified (wid a ccie num) they can consider it as diploma then u can goto TRA for skill assessment. You may search through forum for it.
> 
> You dont need to go for an 'engineer' profession code. Even a network technician assessment can get you a 189/190 visa. I strongly recommend to do ur home work before lodging ur case.


Thank you for the reply bro. I am not going with zarnab as i am reading bad reviews about them on this forum. I am thinking to do all things by myself. 


I also completed my CCIE (security) last month. My question is still there, would they consider my overall 11 years of experience or the experience i'll gain after CCIE? Because without work experience, I only get 55 points.


----------



## opfian

riz80 said:


> Thank you for the reply bro. I am not going with zarnab as i am reading bad reviews about them on this forum. I am thinking to do all things by myself. I also completed my CCIE (security) last month. My question is still there, would they consider my overall 11 years of experience or the experience i'll gain after CCIE? Because without work experience, I only get 55 points.



In case of EA, you are given positive assessment for the experience which is obtained after completion of your education.

I am sure other evaluating authorities like ACS and TRA must be also considering the same fact.


----------



## shazz03

*still waiting since dec 2012*

Hello, 

I have applied 189 Skilled Migration Visa on December 2012. I am still waiting for decision. In my last conversation with case officer was on 27th March 2014 and she replied back.

"I have completed a review on your application. Currently the Department is awaiting the results of external agency checks."

Wait is still going on ... any suggestion??


----------



## haq82

Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...


This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.

Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....


----------



## syeralia

haq82 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...
> 
> This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.
> 
> Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....


Congrates

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## opfian

haq82 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ... This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back. Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....


Congratssss


----------



## shehpar

haq82 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...
> 
> 
> This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.
> 
> Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....


Congtraz...


----------



## olways

haq82 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...
> 
> This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.
> 
> Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....


565 days of wait is over! Heartiest congratulations!


----------



## Waqarali20005

haq82 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...
> 
> 
> This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.
> 
> Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....


Congrats!!


----------



## haq82

opfian said:


> One question ... R u applying wid family or single?


Spouse and two kids.


----------



## waseem_expat

haq82 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...
> 
> 
> This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.
> 
> Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....


awesome  ... congrats


----------



## exxpat

haq82 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...
> 
> 
> This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.
> 
> Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....


Congrats man  best wishes for your future move.


----------



## shehpar

Hi,

Kindly share the updated tracking sheet link?


----------



## Avatar82

olways said:


> Here is the list of people who I think will get their grant pretty soon (hopefully this week):
> Avatar82
> Opfian
> fadiexpart
> mani2k
> fmasaud


Insha Allah


----------



## Avatar82

haq82 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...
> 
> This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.
> 
> Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....


Congrats mate


----------



## chalaa

haq82 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...
> 
> 
> This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.
> 
> Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....



Congrats bro .


----------



## chalaa

Hello everyone,

I read few posts on this forum that their CO them about actual statuses of their application. like medical has been finalized or its with security checks. In my case my CO had never informed me on the actual status and always they send me the standard replies. Is this possible that my security checks are not yet started by DIP?

below is my timeline

Application loged: 15th Dec 2012 , CO assigned: 16 Feb 2013 , PCC Med Request :16th feb 2013, Medical and PCC Submitted for myself, wife and kid: May 2013, I have sent them status enquiries on 13th May and 13 july 2014 but received standard replies, no comments on medical and/or security checks.

Moreover can anyone please share the url for application status sheet and add my timelines in the sheet?


----------



## a_iqbal

muhammad.bilal said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a query related to PCC. I have lodged 189 visa a month ago and i am planning to get PCC and medical once the CO asks for it.
> 
> 1. Should i just wait for the CO to ask for PCC and Medical or go for it now since it has been a month i lodged my app?
> 
> 2. I have lived in the same city throughout my life but in different districts (i.e. under different police stations) due to change of home. Do I need to get PCC from all of them or just the current district as the city is same?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You must wait until CO asks you to do so, He will provide you HAP ids for you medical. 
you have to do seperate PCC if you had lived at one single place for 10 yr or more.


----------



## fmasaud84

haq82 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...
> 
> 
> This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.
> 
> Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....


Congrats !!! what is the date for your first entry ?


----------



## fmasaud84

olways said:


> Here is the list of people who I think will get their grant pretty soon (hopefully this week):
> Avatar82
> Opfian
> fadiexpart
> mani2k
> fmasaud


In Sha Allah 


for me this may take sometimes since i have not submitted my medicals so far


----------



## fmasaud84

Waqar Hemani said:


> Thank you everyone for the wishes and i really love the translations done by forum members of zaki's wish that was funny
> 
> This forum really looks different after receiving grant  anyways I wish all of u a very very good luck may Allah bless all of you with grants soon! and I am sorry for being the most negative person on this forum so thanks for bearing me and my negativity all this long  Lastly if anyone got upset with me in this all long journey then i really apologies from the bottom of my heart hope you all will forgive me in this holy month of Ramadan. Sorry to syeralia as well coz i remember i had argument with him few months ago.
> 
> I will try to remain in touch with this forum but u all know life is busy here and it will be hard. Good luck and Allah Nigheyban!


Important thing is keep in touch !!! 

i have seen in past that most of the users disappear. which is sad !


----------



## a_iqbal

siddhi817 said:


> EA sent me my outcome by post on 19th of May 2014, but I havent received the letter till date. The EA guys asked me to send a request for duplicate copy. I asked them about the courier services, to which they replied that I have to arrange the courier to pick up the letter.
> 
> Has anyone lost his letter and went through the same procedure ? if yes, then please mind telling me the most reliable courier service that will not only pick up the letter from the EA guys, but also deliver it to my doorstep ?


Thats DHL and OCS. First try look for that, that which company will prrovide you service to Barton. you have to book courier at karachi and letter will be delivered to you by hand.


----------



## a_iqbal

siddhi817 said:


> I do have a scanned copy but it has a water mark image that says," not for submission to immigration"; I cannot upload this scanned copy for lodging an EOI.


you cant use the mailed copy of the letter, you have to arrange courier for original letter that would be used for online submission


----------



## a_iqbal

siddhi817 said:


> I do have a scanned copy but it has a water mark image that says," not for submission to immigration"; I cannot upload this scanned copy for lodging an EOI.





FAIS said:


> I don't see another application under another category is of any benefit to you at this stage.
> 
> Your case is probably on the verge of finalization and by applying for 190 means:
> 
> 1) adding nomination time from the sponsoring state;
> 
> 2) withdrawing your application and submitting a new EOI;
> 
> 3) investing more money for nothing (if you are including your family, you will have to pay for each member as opposed to the free inclusion two years back);
> 
> 4) increasing your processing time from DIBP end (they will probably start from scratch, even if they consider not to go through the external checks again and that too is highly unlikely); and
> 
> 5) limiting your settlement options during first two years of visa grant (if you are in a different state currently, you will have to move to the sponsoring state right away).
> 
> I might be wrong in some of my above assumptions and a qualified agent can only guide you in your case. However, IMHO, 17 months means you are almost there and there is no need to take any step or decision in haste that may take you back to square one.
> 
> Bro, what I suggest you to just stop thinking about your application as if you have never applied. The time will pass so quickly even if it takes 10 more years. Right now, one day probably equals to 10 years for you.


Dear fais,

Its very frustrating to keep waiting and waiting, I have been waiting since aug 2013 and its almost a year. sometimes I feel like i would never get that visa. this is a pathetic stress for us who are waiting for that much long time


----------



## a_iqbal

shiraz said:


> Your agent is making a mistake in my opinion. 189 Visa grant for Pakistanis and Bangladeshis takes atleast 18 months. COs usually request for medical and pcc after 12 months of visa application.


my opinion is different as, my CO had immediately asked for medical and PCC soon he was assigned to me. very next month after the lodgement, I had done my medical and PCC. Regarding the timelines I am waiting for 11 months, God knows when it will be ended.


----------



## shehpar

a_iqbal said:


> my opinion is different as, my CO had immediately asked for medical and PCC soon he was assigned to me. very next month after the lodgement, I had done my medical and PCC. Regarding the timelines I am waiting for 11 months, God knows when it will be ended.


This is the same case with me. I think this is what we are calling "Front-loaded". Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## haq82

fmasaud84 said:


> Congrats !!! what is the date for your first entry ?


October 22 as i didnt re-do the medicals and requested to be extended.


----------



## opfian

olways said:


> Here is the list of people who I think will get their grant pretty soon (hopefully this week): Avatar82 Opfian fadiexpart mani2k fmasaud


Inshallah, expecting it soon


----------



## a_iqbal

shehpar said:


> This is the same case with me. I think this is what we are calling "Front-loaded". Please correct me if I am wrong.


I am not sure of this term "Front loaded", but my CO had immediately requested for the said docs. 18 months are too much, I hope Allah bless with early grant to all of us.


----------



## a_iqbal

opfian said:


> Inshallah, expecting it soon


Pray for us too. I am also praying for my grant


----------



## a_iqbal

FAIS said:


> I got the grant in 12 months, don't know why... With initial entry way beyond the expiry date of my meds and pcc, and with a condition on my 5 year old: 'NOT MARRY BEFORE FIRST ENTRY'. Not my fault
> 
> I have noticed that COs do not ask you to provide the meds and PCC twice. If the Meds and PCC that you have submitted upon request are expired, they just send you the grant letter directly. That was what happened in my case.
> 
> However, if you 'front-load', they may ask you to provide again. So I suggest all the applicants to wait for the COs request and then submit.


Yes, I have also heard same from my agent that he havnt done any medical twice for his clients that visa grant come in 12 months time. hope same for all


----------



## shiraz

a_iqbal said:


> my opinion is different as, my CO had immediately asked for medical and PCC soon he was assigned to me. very next month after the lodgement, I had done my medical and PCC. Regarding the timelines I am waiting for 11 months, God knows when it will be ended.


This is what I'm saying for Pakistanis, applicant will not be moved to medical processing state until after security checks are complete (at least 12 months from visa application). It doesn't matter if the medicals were asked by CO. 

I was also asked to provide PCC and medicals as soon as I was assigned CO but I did not go for it. Instead I asked the CO to defer medicals and PCC until after my security checks are complete and he happily obliged.




shehpar said:


> This is the same case with me. I think this is what we are calling "Front-loaded". Please correct me if I am wrong.


Front loading is different. Its if you voluntarily go for medicals and PCC without any request from CO. But in above scenario its outcome is pretty similar.


----------



## shehpar

shiraz said:


> This is what I'm saying for Pakistanis, applicant will not be moved to medical processing state until after security checks are complete (at least 12 months from visa application). It doesn't matter if the medicals were asked by CO.
> 
> I was also asked to provide PCC and medicals as soon as I was assigned CO but I did not go for it. Instead I asked the CO to defer medicals and PCC until after my security checks are complete and he happily obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front loading is different. Its if you voluntarily go for medicals and PCC without any request from CO. But in above scenario its outcome is pretty similar.


Dear,
After CO is assigned, they sent me one PDF, where PCC and medical request was there. "Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf"

Does it mean tha CO asked it intentionally and indicates some process start?


----------



## fmasaud84

haq82 said:


> October 22 as i didnt re-do the medicals and requested to be extended.


so if i do my medicals and pcc now what date i should expect ?


----------



## shehpar

fmasaud84 said:


> so if i do my medicals and pcc now what date i should expect ?


1 year after medical / pcc submittion.


----------



## shiraz

shehpar said:


> Dear,
> After CO is assigned, they sent me one PDF, where PCC and medical request was there. "Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf"
> 
> Does it mean tha CO asked it intentionally and indicates some process start?


Not necessarily. These PDFs and checklist are designed generically. They are not tailored for "special treatment" being meted out to us.


----------



## shehpar

shiraz said:


> Not necessarily. These PDFs and checklist are designed generically. They are not tailored for "special treatment" being meted out to us.


No. In the PDF, it was mentioned specifically, the PCC from UAE and Masters Degree, and last employers , and Mecial with the HAP ID guide. 

Yes the template seems generic but ther eare containers in the document which were variable based on the applicant.

Generally, they keep track of all communication as PDFs in order to provide during any conflict timings.


----------



## blacknight_81

riz80 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am from Lahore. I need to know if the work experience counts after your degree or they count overall work experience while giving you points?
> 
> I am consulting with a local immigration company called Zarnab for my Australian visa, so far, they've not given me any satisfied answer. I am Cisco network engineer and worked as ICT project manager for almost 7 years. My over all experience is around 11 years.
> 
> There are few problems with my case. Ideally, I'd fall in 189 skilled immigrant visa category, but I hold 14 years of education. I was a BCS (computer sciences) student but due to some family problems, i had to drop out from college and go back home. I then later completed a simple B.A degree instead but i got CCNA/CCNP/CCIE local degrees from lahore corvit college and continued with my job.
> 
> Last month, i've given online Cisco exam and now I am Certified Cisco Engineer. I fall in "Network Administrator 263112" skilled immigration program category. I've consulted with 3 different firms and all of them have given me different answers. One of them said, I can't apply for Australian visa at all and i should forget about because i don't have 16 years of education, rather i should apply for Canadian skilled program visa. One company said now i need 3 more years experience to apply for the visa and then I'll get it. The last company Zarnab said, I totally qualify for 189 visa and i'll get it fore sure. And if for some reason, they decline it, they'll apply for (either 457 or 489 skilled program visa, i forgot exact name) for me, based on that visa, i can to Australia on temporary work visa for 4 years and then within 2 years i can apply for PR Visa, although this sounds shaddy to me and i don't do anything without proper research.
> 
> The thing is, they are asking for $3000 visa fee, i am not a super rich person, i don't want to waste my money and 2 years of life and then don't get a visa at all in end, or go on a wrong visa and then get in trouble.
> 
> Any suggestions/help would be welcomed and greatly appreciated. Should i just apply or wait for 3 years to get more experience?
> 
> I am 34 years old married guy and I have 2 years old kid.


If you have to spend money, which I think you would need to (based on history you have given), go with Advisoary Service by VETASSES. They will guide you in right manner:fingerscrossed:.


----------



## fahadyaqoob

shehpar said:


> This is the same case with me. I think this is what we are calling "Front-loaded". Please correct me if I am wrong.


Now a days, Most of the COs are asking to submit Medical and PCC once the application is lodged.. I am optimistic the processes are changing fast and moving towards betterment. Look at my timelines for details!!


----------



## adila

shazz03 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied 189 Skilled Migration Visa on December 2012. I am still waiting for decision. In my last conversation with case officer was on 27th March 2014 and she replied back.
> 
> "I have completed a review on your application. Currently the Department is awaiting the results of external agency checks."
> 
> Wait is still going on ... any suggestion??


I am with u . I applied in feb 2013


----------



## siddhi817

a_iqbal said:


> you cant use the mailed copy of the letter, you have to arrange courier for original letter that would be used for online submission


Thanks


----------



## sultanshah

Salam,

Dear bros I need advice. I fulfill both 189 and 190 criteria. Please advise me with which visa category I should proceed in terms of Pakistani circumstances and processing time.

Regards


----------



## Bret Hart

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> 
> Dear bros I need advice. I fulfill both 189 and 190 criteria. Please advise me with which visa category I should proceed in terms of Pakistani circumstances and processing time.
> 
> Regards


If I am not wrong it depends on the state where you intend to settle in. If your profession is listed in the state sponsored occupation list of the respective state where you wish to move to , then certainly 190 is recommended as the application process of 190 is much faster than 189.

If you make up your mind for 190 subclass then do ensure that job prospects relating to your profession are bright in the state that you would like to be sponsored by.


----------



## ziakhalid

Shukar Alhamdullilah I have received grant letter just now! Thank you everyone on this forum. May ALLAH bless you all with grants soon

My Timeline:

Pro: 261111 | Subclass: 189 | Appl/Ack 17/12/12 | Docs Upl eVisa: 17/12/12 | Front Loded Med: 01/012/13 | Front Loded PCC: 20/12/12 | CO: 21/02/2013 | Med/PCC Call 12/06/2014 |
Re-Med 08/07/2014 | Re- PCC 18/6/2014 | Grant: 15/7/2014 | IED: NA | On Shore applicant


----------



## sultanshah

Bret Hart said:


> If I am not wrong it depends on the state where you intend to settle in. If your profession is listed in the state sponsored occupation list of the respective state where you wish to move to , then certainly 190 is recommended as the application process of 190 is much faster than 189.
> 
> If you make up your mind for 190 subclass then do ensure that job prospects relating to your profession are bright in the state that you would like to be sponsored by.


thanks for your reply..well my occupation is engineering technologist and i am interested for NSW. It contains my occupaqtion.

Question 1: I complete 10 points for 5 years work experience on 30 August. In states self assessment form it says to have these points at the time of invitation. please clearify that are they talking about the invitation when I apply or the invitation when DIBP invites to apply after state nomination approval.

Regards


----------



## opfian

ziakhalid said:


> Shukar Alhamdullilah I have received grant letter just now! Thank you everyone on this forum. May ALLAH bless you all with grants soon My Timeline: Pro: 261111 | Subclass: 189 | Appl/Ack 17/12/12 | Docs Upl eVisa: 17/12/12 | Front Loded Med: 01/012/13 | Front Loded PCC: 20/12/12 | CO: 21/02/2013 | Med/PCC Call 12/06/2014 | Re-Med 08/07/2014 | Re- PCC 18/6/2014 | Grant: 15/7/2014 | IED: NA | On Shore applicant



Congrats


----------



## zed.

*Wait is finally over*

Long time lurker first time poster. Just created this account to share my timeline. 
I received my grant letter today for 189. here is my time line.

EOI: 07/07/2012 - Invite: 07/01/2013 - Applied: 09/01/2013 - Front Loaded PCC/Meds: 15/01/2013 - CO Allocated: 15/03/2013 - Redone Meds: 03-02-2014 - AFP Clearance Call: 30/06/2014 - Grant: 15/07/2014


----------



## MIK83

AoA all,
Alhamdulillah, v've been granted 190(NSW) visas for all our family.sorry for updating so late as m due to submit my PhD thesis in two weeks time.so, wouldn't be coming to this forum any soon.sorry for that but been waiting for this moment so long.so I hope u all understand.just created my account to post this msg to bring positiveness & smile on all Pakistani face.my details r e-visa applied on 12/03/2014(everything loaded upfront).case officer first contact (delay email) was on 02/07/2014.visas granted on 07/07/2014. IED 07/02/2015


----------



## opfian

MIK83 said:


> AoA all, Alhamdulillah, v've been granted 190(NSW) visas for all our family.sorry for updating so late as m due to submit my PhD thesis in two weeks time.so, wouldn't be coming to this forum any soon.sorry for that but been waiting for this moment so long.so I hope u all understand.just created my account to post this msg to bring positiveness & smile on all Pakistani face.my details r e-visa applied on 12/03/2014(everything loaded upfront).case officer first contact (delay email) was on 02/07/2014.visas granted on 07/07/2014. IED 07/02/2015


Congratss


----------



## waseem_expat

zed. said:


> Long time lurker first time poster. Just created this account to share my timeline.
> I received my grant letter today for 189. here is my time line.
> 
> EOI: 07/07/2012 - Invite: 07/01/2013 - Applied: 09/01/2013 - Front Loaded PCC/Meds: 15/01/2013 - CO Allocated: 15/03/2013 - Redone Meds: 03-02-2014 - AFP Clearance Call: 30/06/2014 - Grant: 15/07/2014


congrats zed 
are you an onshore applicant ?


----------



## waseem_expat

zed. said:


> Long time lurker first time poster. Just created this account to share my timeline.
> I received my grant letter today for 189. here is my time line.
> 
> EOI: 07/07/2012 - Invite: 07/01/2013 - Applied: 09/01/2013 - Front Loaded PCC/Meds: 15/01/2013 - CO Allocated: 15/03/2013 - Redone Meds: 03-02-2014 - AFP Clearance Call: 30/06/2014 - Grant: 15/07/2014



and by the way thanks for creating the account just to share this news ... news of another Pakistani getting a grant heartens and lifts our spirits  ... best of luck!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

MIK83 said:


> AoA all,
> Alhamdulillah, v've been granted 190(NSW) visas for all our family.sorry for updating so late as m due to submit my PhD thesis in two weeks time.so, wouldn't be coming to this forum any soon.sorry for that but been waiting for this moment so long.so I hope u all understand.just created my account to post this msg to bring positiveness & smile on all Pakistani face.my details r e-visa applied on 12/03/2014(everything loaded upfront).case officer first contact (delay email) was on 02/07/2014.visas granted on 07/07/2014. IED 07/02/2015


Congrats!


----------



## Waqarali20005

zed. said:


> Long time lurker first time poster. Just created this account to share my timeline.
> I received my grant letter today for 189. here is my time line.
> 
> EOI: 07/07/2012 - Invite: 07/01/2013 - Applied: 09/01/2013 - Front Loaded PCC/Meds: 15/01/2013 - CO Allocated: 15/03/2013 - Redone Meds: 03-02-2014 - AFP Clearance Call: 30/06/2014 - Grant: 15/07/2014


Mabrook brother!


----------



## msohaibkhan

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> 
> Dear bros I need advice. I fulfill both 189 and 190 criteria. Please advise me with which visa category I should proceed in terms of Pakistani circumstances and processing time.
> 
> Regards


Go for 190. I also fulfilled both 189 & 190 criteria, but went for 190 actually. 190 is lot quicker for Pakistanis i.e. around 3 to 6 months


----------



## olways

msohaibkhan said:


> Go for 190. I also fulfilled both 189 & 190 criteria, but went for 190 actually. 190 is lot quicker for Pakistanis i.e. around 3 to 6 months


I have been waiting since last July even though I have applied for 190. In a couple of days I will celebrate my first anniversary.


----------



## hassan111

olways said:


> I have been waiting since last July even though I have applied for 190. In a couple of days I will celebrate my first anniversary.


Thats strange

Any known reason for this prolong processing time? like medical referal, partner medcial, new born ETC


----------



## Waqarali20005

olways said:


> I have been waiting since last July even though I have applied for 190. In a couple of days I will celebrate my first anniversary.


would you please share your timelines? nd what are the reasons for such delay? have your CO talked to you in this regard?


----------



## Avatar82

ziakhalid said:


> Shukar Alhamdullilah I have received grant letter just now! Thank you everyone on this forum. May ALLAH bless you all with grants soon
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Pro: 261111 | Subclass: 189 | Appl/Ack 17/12/12 | Docs Upl eVisa: 17/12/12 | Front Loded Med: 01/012/13 | Front Loded PCC: 20/12/12 | CO: 21/02/2013 | Med/PCC Call 12/06/2014 |
> Re-Med 08/07/2014 | Re- PCC 18/6/2014 | Grant: 15/7/2014 | IED: NA | On Shore applicant


Congrats Bro!


----------



## Avatar82

zed. said:


> Long time lurker first time poster. Just created this account to share my timeline.
> I received my grant letter today for 189. here is my time line.
> 
> EOI: 07/07/2012 - Invite: 07/01/2013 - Applied: 09/01/2013 - Front Loaded PCC/Meds: 15/01/2013 - CO Allocated: 15/03/2013 - Redone Meds: 03-02-2014 - AFP Clearance Call: 30/06/2014 - Grant: 15/07/2014


Congrats mate!


----------



## olways

olways said:


> I have been waiting since last July even though I have applied for 190. In a couple of days I will celebrate my first anniversary.


My CO is not explicit enough in his replies. He keeps telling me that my case is undergoing routine checking procedures. In my personal opinion, my application was referred to security checks. 

Applied: July, 2013
CO: October, 2013


----------



## zahidss

Hi,

Anyone with the CO: LW, Team 4, Adelaide.

Applied (189): 29-DEC, CO: 26-02-13, Required Docs Submit: 25-03-13, No update till today, Asked CO about status update got standard reply last month 11-Jun.

Living in UK from last 3 years. More then 18 month gone but still waiting for PCC/MED call.


----------



## zed.

Thanks all.



waseem_expat said:


> congrats zed
> are you an onshore applicant ?


Yes I was an onshore applicant.


----------



## fmasaud84

zahidss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone with the CO: LW, Team 4, Adelaide.
> 
> Applied (189): 29-DEC, CO: 26-02-13, Required Docs Submit: 25-03-13, No update till today, Asked CO about status update got standard reply last month 11-Jun.
> 
> Living in UK from last 3 years. More then 18 month gone but still waiting for PCC/MED call.


I think you will get soon


----------



## leon1

I think the dedicated CO assignment has been changed and now a team of COs is assigned for all the cases. From last March whenever I put any query to my CO I got replies from different COs from different teams of one area and some times from visa processing officers. 

Please read below notice.

IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address

We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:

[email protected].

To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected].

The following mail boxes will no longer be available:

· [email protected]

· [email protected]

· [email protected]

If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend.


----------



## fhassan

It's been raining grants here. Congrats to all you fellas who recieved grants recently. 17 months and counting here :S


----------



## waseem_expat

fhassan said:


> It's been raining grants here. Congrats to all you fellas who recieved grants recently. 17 months and counting here :S


have you got med/pcc call yet ? 
please share your detailed timeline as well.


----------



## fhassan

waseem_expat said:


> have you got med/pcc call yet ?
> please share your detailed timeline as well.


I am still waiting for PCC and med call waseem. However I front loaded med and PCC when I lodged my application. My detailed time line is as follows 

EOI lodged : 23 Jan 2013
Invitation recieved : 4 Feb 2013
Medicals front loaded : 25 Feb 2013
Application lodged: 1 Mar 2013
AFP Clearance front loaded : 8 Mar 2013
Additional info requested: 2 Aug 2013
Further request : Awaiting
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## waseem_expat

fhassan said:


> I am still waiting for PCC and med call waseem. However I front loaded med and PCC when I lodged my application. My detailed time line is as follows
> 
> EOI lodged : 23 Jan 2013
> Invitation recieved : 4 Feb 2013
> Medicals front loaded : 25 Feb 2013
> Application lodged: 1 Mar 2013
> AFP Clearance front loaded : 8 Mar 2013
> Additional info requested: 2 Aug 2013
> Further request : Awaiting
> Grant : Awaiting


You need to contact your CO but don't just ask for status. they do not entertain such requests, at most you will receive a standard reply. You query should make them pull your file and look it up. They sometimes forget we exist and need a gentle nudge 

I would suggest you to email your CO that It has been more than a year since you did you meds, does he/she want you to redo the the meds. or something like that.


----------



## leon1

waseem_expat said:


> You need to contact your CO but don't just ask for status. they do not entertain such requests, at most you will receive a standard reply. You query should make them pull your file and look it up. They sometimes forget we exist and need a gentle nudge
> 
> I would suggest you to email your CO that It has been more than a year since you did you meds, does he/she want you to redo the the meds. or something like that.


Agree with waseem

I like his approach. 

Regards

Leon


----------



## anamina

Hi guys urgent question. We did our medical on the 8 of july and it still hasn't been uploaded. IOM claims itvtakes 48 hr to upload the results yet ours re still not up and no one is telling us the status despite many e mails and calls. Can anyone tell me if this has happened to them ? Any suggestions on what I should do next ?


----------



## blacknight_81

anamina said:


> Hi guys urgent question. We did our medical on the 8 of july and it still hasn't been uploaded. IOM claims itvtakes 48 hr to upload the results yet ours re still not up and no one is telling us the status despite many e mails and calls. Can anyone tell me if this has happened to them ? Any suggestions on what I should do next ?


Are you sure they are not uploaded? Have you checked emedical client website?

If they haven't, you should check with IOM again.


----------



## FAIS

leon1 said:


> I think the dedicated CO assignment has been changed and now a team of COs is assigned for all the cases. From last March whenever I put any query to my CO I got replies from different COs from different teams of one area and some times from visa processing officers.
> 
> Please read below notice.
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
> 
> We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
> 
> [email protected].
> 
> To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected].
> 
> The following mail boxes will no longer be available:
> 
> · [email protected]
> 
> · [email protected]
> 
> · [email protected]
> 
> If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend.



Don't know why it took so long for DIBP to implement this efficient process. 

It means they are now managing and working on a centralized list. Considerable time can be saved now as there are times in these kind of processes when one team starts recieving back the requested information of several cases that are parked in a queue while some members of the other teams do not have anything to do. Now they can pick any case from the list of 'available-for-further-processing' and start working on it rightaway.


----------



## FAIS

zahidss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone with the CO: LW, Team 4, Adelaide.
> 
> Applied (189): 29-DEC, CO: 26-02-13, Required Docs Submit: 25-03-13, No update till today, Asked CO about status update got standard reply last month 11-Jun.
> 
> Living in UK from last 3 years. More then 18 month gone but still waiting for PCC/MED call.


As per the updated process which many other forum members have indicated, probably CO and a particular team don't matter anymore. Send a gentle reminder (like the one suggested by forum member waseem_expat) to Adelaide team and see what they respond.


----------



## exxpat

zahidss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone with the CO: LW, Team 4, Adelaide.
> 
> Applied (189): 29-DEC, CO: 26-02-13, Required Docs Submit: 25-03-13, No update till today, Asked CO about status update got standard reply last month 11-Jun.
> 
> Living in UK from last 3 years. More then 18 month gone but still waiting for PCC/MED call.


Yes i have the same CO. She is not that proactive and encouraging like few other COs but she does respond to queries within 7 days. I am also into 16th month of application and I wrote her couple of days ago about status update; expecting an update from her soon. Just stay positive


----------



## haq82

It may not be relevant here, but i seek guidance from seniors and people who may have experienced this:

On VEVO i am getting error 3, please call xx for assistance - i am the primary applicant.
Secondary applicant and 2x migrating dependents included in my application are ok on VEVO.

Any one faced this scenario?


----------



## TheExpatriate

haq82 said:


> It may not be relevant here, but i seek guidance from seniors and people who may have experienced this:
> 
> On VEVO i am getting error 3, please call xx for assistance - i am the primary applicant.
> Secondary applicant and 2x migrating dependents included in my application are ok on VEVO.
> 
> Any one faced this scenario?


Spamming the forum on multiple threads will not get you much help. Reply on ONE relevant thread OR create a new thread


----------



## Haseeb22

Hi.
Although I posted this on another thread as well but posting it here to get more relevant replies as this is specific to Pakistan cases
I Applied 189 on April 27th' 13, got my PCC & Meds cleared in Feb 2014. All the other documents are uploaded as well and there is no document for which status is coming as "Required" 
Logically my time frame expired in April ' 14 but since I did not get any grant, I applied for an additional applicant for my new born child. Since it was to be sent as an e-mail, so i sent the additional applicant form along with the payment information, my new born child's passport scanned copies, my and my spouse's updated Form 80 (on the new format & including my child's information). The e-mail was sent on 20th June 2014. I called DIAC day before yesterday and according to them they cannot see if the CO received any e-mail, I asked if i should re-send the e-mail but the CSR advised me to wait for another 2 weeks. Secondly although I have uploaded new Form 80's in the immi account as well but I can still see an active link to "complete the character assessment for this applicant"
Any advise? Comments?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Again SPAM


----------



## Haseeb22

TheExpatriate said:


> Again SPAM


My apologies. Will be careful


----------



## shehpar

My question. Will CO ask for new born payment. In my case they just asked for 1022 and nothing else. My newborn is now listed in my application.


----------



## shehpar

By the way TheExpatriate, posting same thing on multiple threads is not always spam as there are chances to have more expert on different locations.


----------



## Haseeb22

shehpar said:


> My question. Will CO ask for new born payment. In my case they just asked for 1022 and nothing else. My newborn is now listed in my application.


if it was 189, they will. the cost is around $880 AUD.
When did you inform your CO about the birth of your child?


----------



## shehpar

Immediately after. She just asked for form and passport and birth certificate


----------



## ambitious

*TheExpatriate*

Dear TheExpatriate,

GRANT July 17th 14 

Congrats. You didn't share the news just updated the signature that's not fair..  :behindsofa:

Awaiting your loud announcement.


----------



## ambitious

*No more medical calls this week!*

Hi,

It seems no further medical/pcc calls received this week! Is it true to people have forgot to update the forum?


----------



## Haseeb22

shehpar said:


> Immediately after. She just asked for form and passport and birth certificate


Actually my question was before July 1st or after that. Because the fee structure Changed a little. In my case, the form i was asked to upload Included the Payment form. She might ask you for Payment afterwards


----------



## TheExpatriate

ambitious said:


> Dear TheExpatriate,
> 
> GRANT July 17th 14
> 
> Congrats. You didn't share the news just updated the signature that's not fair..  :behindsofa:
> 
> Awaiting your loud announcement.


I did man, on the 189 and 190 applicants thread. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6185.html#post4634977


----------



## FAIS

TheExpatriate said:


> I did man, on the 189 and 190 applicants thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6185.html#post4634977


Congrats buddy. Best of luck for your future.

You picture says "In progress". Are you waiting for the visa validation trip?


----------



## syeralia

Haseeb22 said:


> Actually my question was before July 1st or after that. Because the fee structure Changed a little. In my case, the form i was asked to upload Included the Payment form. She might ask you for Payment afterwards


check this 
https://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/visa-application-charges-exemptions.htm


----------



## ambitious

TheExpatriate said:


> I did man, on the 189 and 190 applicants thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6185.html#post4634977


Hi,

Sorry I didn't saw that thread. Anyhow have a blessed Ramadhan and remember us in your prayers. Waiting since 6 Dec. 2012.


----------



## samy25

TheExpatriate said:


> I did man, on the 189 and 190 applicants thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6185.html#post4634977


congratulation... n i am so surprised rather envy  that 2014 march u applied n got the grant.. 
r u currently in pk or anywhere else?


----------



## ambitious

samy25 said:


> congratulation... n i am so surprised rather envy  that 2014 march u applied n got the grant..
> r u currently in pk or anywhere else?


Hi,

He is not Pakistani.

He is originally from Egypt. Expat in UAE


----------



## samy25

ambitious said:


> Hi,
> 
> He is not Pakistani.
> 
> He is originally from Egypt. Expat in UAE


fishhhhhhhhh   .....see how my mind is working  ...


----------



## fahadyaqoob

FAIS said:


> Don't know why it took so long for DIBP to implement this efficient process.
> 
> It means they are now managing and working on a centralized list. Considerable time can be saved now as there are times in these kind of processes when one team starts recieving back the requested information of several cases that are parked in a queue while some members of the other teams do not have anything to do. Now they can pick any case from the list of 'available-for-further-processing' and start working on it rightaway.


But are we getting any auto reply after the first one as I am not getting any response what so ever. I send my PCC on 8th July and since then there is no acknowledgement/ response from them.


----------



## DanJaf

Hi everyone!
I have been following this thread for a very long time but never bothered to participate. 
I applied on 15 march 2013 as 189 applicant, since then waiting for medical / pcc call and visa grant.
Right now i m in contact with an Australian emloyer who is interested in hiring me, may get the contract letter by this week. In this situation, Which visa would be suitable for me? As I have no hopes for my 189 coming in 2-3 months,Will the work visa effect my 189 application? .
Please advice.


----------



## FAIS

fahadyaqoob said:


> But are we getting any auto reply after the first one as I am not getting any response what so ever. I send my PCC on 8th July and since then there is no acknowledgement/ response from them.


I think they have not configured the auto-acknowledgement feature for newly created email addresses. 

Don't worry, if you have sent it to the right email address and your email is not bounced back due to the size limitation or any other problem, you are safe.

When I sent the email it contained many files and the attachment size exceeded the allowed limit due to some image files. My email bounced back (by my own email domain) and the bounced email notification was delivered to a different folder (I have many folders in my inbox). When I didn't receive a usual acknowledgement notification, I immediately suspected and looked at the emails in other folders. Good thing that I found it and then sent the docs in multiple emails after zipping them.

You can look into the above possibility as well.


----------



## fahadyaqoob

FAIS said:


> I think they have not configured the auto-acknowledgement feature for newly created email addresses.
> 
> Don't worry, if you have sent it to the right email address and your email is not bounced back due to the size limitation or any other problem, you are safe.
> 
> When I sent the email it contained many files and the attachment size exceeded the allowed limit due to some image files. My email bounced back (by my own email domain) and the bounced email notification was delivered to a different folder (I have many folders in my inbox). When I didn't receive a usual acknowledgement notification, I immediately suspected and looked at the emails in other folders. Good thing that I found it and then sent the docs in multiple emails after zipping them.
> 
> You can look into the above possibility as well.


I'll do that.. Just another quick question.. My meds were received by DIBP on 12th July. When the status is expected to be changed and how to get the status of the medical.


----------



## TheExpatriate

FAIS said:


> Congrats buddy. Best of luck for your future.
> 
> You picture says "In progress". Are you waiting for the visa validation trip?


No just missed out. Now changed



samy25 said:


> congratulation... n i am so surprised rather envy  that 2014 march u applied n got the grant..
> r u currently in pk or anywhere else?





ambitious said:


> Hi,
> 
> He is not Pakistani.
> 
> He is originally from Egypt. Expat in UAE


ambitious beat me to answering your question, samy25



samy25 said:


> fishhhhhhhhh   .....see how my mind is working  ...


Lack of coffee in Ramadan can do more than that


----------



## fahadyaqoob

riz6 said:


> Alhamdullilah!! With the grace of almighty Allah
> 
> I have received my 189 Visa grant today, two hours ago. I extend my thanks to all of you for the support you have extended during this journey.
> 
> My application was filed back in 2012, if I look back it seems to be a very long period but after having grant letter in my hand – it paid off. I wish all of you speedy grants.
> 
> *Advice to all applicants:* Don`t make this grant to ride on your nerves. It will come when it has to come.


Congrates dude!!!


----------



## ambitious

riz6 said:


> Alhamdullilah!! With the grace of almighty Allah
> 
> I have received my 189 Visa grant today, two hours ago. I extend my thanks to all of you for the support you have extended during this journey.
> 
> My application was filed back in 2012, if I look back it seems to be a very long period but after having grant letter in my hand – it paid off. I wish all of you speedy grants.
> 
> *Advice to all applicants:* Don`t make this grant to ride on your nerves. It will come when it has to come.


:dance: :dance: :dance: time

Congrates.


----------



## exxpat

riz6 said:


> Alhamdullilah!! With the grace of almighty Allah
> 
> I have received my 189 Visa grant today, two hours ago. I extend my thanks to all of you for the support you have extended during this journey.
> 
> My application was filed back in 2012, if I look back it seems to be a very long period but after having grant letter in my hand – it paid off. I wish all of you speedy grants.
> 
> *Advice to all applicants:* Don`t make this grant to ride on your nerves. It will come when it has to come.


There you go  Many congrats. Whats the initial entry date? Moving anytime soon?


----------



## Australia1

riz6 said:


> Alhamdullilah!! With the grace of almighty Allah
> 
> I have received my 189 Visa grant today, two hours ago. I extend my thanks to all of you for the support you have extended during this journey.
> 
> My application was filed back in 2012, if I look back it seems to be a very long period but after having grant letter in my hand – it paid off. I wish all of you speedy grants.
> 
> *Advice to all applicants:* Don`t make this grant to ride on your nerves. It will come when it has to come.


Congratulations bro. Goodluck for future


----------



## zahoorahmed

riz6 said:


> Alhamdullilah!! With the grace of almighty Allah
> 
> I have received my 189 Visa grant today, two hours ago. I extend my thanks to all of you for the support you have extended during this journey.
> 
> My application was filed back in 2012, if I look back it seems to be a very long period but after having grant letter in my hand – it paid off. I wish all of you speedy grants.
> 
> *Advice to all applicants:* Don`t make this grant to ride on your nerves. It will come when it has to come.


Many congrats dear!


----------



## waseem_expat

riz6 said:


> Alhamdullilah!! With the grace of almighty Allah
> 
> I have received my 189 Visa grant today, two hours ago. I extend my thanks to all of you for the support you have extended during this journey.
> 
> My application was filed back in 2012, if I look back it seems to be a very long period but after having grant letter in my hand – it paid off. I wish all of you speedy grants.
> 
> *Advice to all applicants:* Don`t make this grant to ride on your nerves. It will come when it has to come.


heartiest congratulations Opfian :yo: .. what's you IED ?
seems like you have created another account what happened to Opfian one ?


----------



## FAIS

riz6 said:


> Alhamdullilah!! With the grace of almighty Allah
> 
> I have received my 189 Visa grant today, two hours ago. I extend my thanks to all of you for the support you have extended during this journey.
> 
> My application was filed back in 2012, if I look back it seems to be a very long period but after having grant letter in my hand – it paid off. I wish all of you speedy grants.
> 
> *Advice to all applicants:* Don`t make this grant to ride on your nerves. It will come when it has to come.


Great news. Congrats.


----------



## Avatar82

riz6 said:


> Alhamdullilah!! With the grace of almighty Allah
> 
> I have received my 189 Visa grant today, two hours ago. I extend my thanks to all of you for the support you have extended during this journey.
> 
> My application was filed back in 2012, if I look back it seems to be a very long period but after having grant letter in my hand – it paid off. I wish all of you speedy grants.
> 
> Advice to all applicants: Don`t make this grant to ride on your nerves. It will come when it has to come.


Many many congrats. ..here as well


----------



## BOLT

fahadyaqoob said:


> But are we getting any auto reply after the first one as I am not getting any response what so ever. I send my PCC on 8th July and since then there is no acknowledgement/ response from them.


I am not getting automated reply either. However, status on ImmiAccount changed to received after few days


----------



## BOLT

riz6 said:


> Alhamdullilah!! With the grace of almighty Allah
> 
> I have received my 189 Visa grant today, two hours ago. I extend my thanks to all of you for the support you have extended during this journey.
> 
> My application was filed back in 2012, if I look back it seems to be a very long period but after having grant letter in my hand – it paid off. I wish all of you speedy grants.
> 
> *Advice to all applicants:* Don`t make this grant to ride on your nerves. It will come when it has to come.


Congratulations to you Opfian! and best wishes for the future.


----------



## Bret Hart

riz6 said:


> Alhamdullilah!! With the grace of almighty Allah
> 
> I have received my 189 Visa grant today, two hours ago. I extend my thanks to all of you for the support you have extended during this journey.
> 
> My application was filed back in 2012, if I look back it seems to be a very long period but after having grant letter in my hand – it paid off. I wish all of you speedy grants.
> 
> *Advice to all applicants:* Don`t make this grant to ride on your nerves. It will come when it has to come.


Congrats dear... Its a party time!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Hiki

riz6 said:


> Alhamdullilah!! With the grace of almighty Allah
> 
> I have received my 189 Visa grant today, two hours ago. I extend my thanks to all of you for the support you have extended during this journey.
> 
> My application was filed back in 2012, if I look back it seems to be a very long period but after having grant letter in my hand – it paid off. I wish all of you speedy grants.
> 
> *Advice to all applicants:* Don`t make this grant to ride on your nerves. It will come when it has to come.


Oh wow man ... many many congratulations man ... very happy for .. you were one of the oldest applicant ... now we have hope for ourselves ... thumbs up man  ... 
and olways was right he was expecting your grant this week


----------



## Waqarali20005

riz6 said:


> Alhamdullilah!! With the grace of almighty Allah
> 
> I have received my 189 Visa grant today, two hours ago. I extend my thanks to all of you for the support you have extended during this journey.
> 
> My application was filed back in 2012, if I look back it seems to be a very long period but after having grant letter in my hand – it paid off. I wish all of you speedy grants.
> 
> Advice to all applicants: Don`t make this grant to ride on your nerves. It will come when it has to come.


Masha Allah


----------



## syeralia

riz6 said:


> Thanks my dear


Congrates dear really happy for u

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## Haseeb22

syeralia said:


> check this
> https://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/visa-application-charges-exemptions.htm


Quite informative, actually when i clicked on adding additional applicant link in my immi account, I was redirected to form 1436 therefore i filled and uploaded the same. I will send 1022 tomorrow morning. Thank for sharing though


----------



## Haseeb22

fahadyaqoob said:


> I'll do that.. Just another quick question.. My meds were received by DIBP on 12th July. When the status is expected to be changed and how to get the status of the medical.


it should change say in a week or so, even if it doesn't, no need to worry.
Not your CO neither your medical clinic will tell you the outcome. No one will


----------



## Mani2k

Congratulation Opfian cum riz6 on your grant... 
Much awaited news from you, very happy for you.

I don't know why but cant locate your grant post on my phone app.. :-/


----------



## Naveed539

Hi Everyone,

Alhamdulilah I have just received my *189 Visa grant* few minutes ago...The interesting thing is that after reading Opfian/Riz grant news, i just called DIBP few minutes ago to inquire about my case and they said we just got your case finalised from external agencies two days ago.... i asked that does that mean i am close to grant, *he laughed and said Yessssss...
*
The other interesting thing is that, i just got married 2 months earlier and planned to add my spouse in my application, irrespective of the fact that it could delay my visa grant too...That was just because of the suggestion of some of my senior expats like Espresso and many others...So i would like to add this unique info that adding your spouse in your visa application at any stage won,t affect your grant...So for all those, who have not added their spouse on such grounds, i would ask them to do same at the earliest to save money and time...*I think this is only something which i can give to this forum since prior to addition of my spouse, i never came across with example of anybody who added spouse at later stages and got grant unaffected and therefore i was somehow undecessive too....
*

Thirdy your inquiry to IGIS does makes sense too, perhaps a wake up call esp if your have applied times ago...lolz

My IED is 18 May, 2015... 

Thank you everybody...Wish every waiting person sooner grants.


----------



## Avatar82

Naveed539 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulilah I have just received my 189 Visa grant few minutes ago...The interesting thing is that after reading Opfian/Riz grant news, i just called DIBP few minutes ago to inquire about my case and they said we just got your case finalised from external agencies two days ago.... i asked that does that mean i am close to grant, he laughed and said Yessssss...
> 
> The other interesting thing is that, i just got married 2 months earlier and planned to add my spouse in my application, irrespective of the fact that it could delay my visa grant too...That was just because of the suggestion of some of my senior expats like Espresso and many others...So i would like to add this unique info that adding your spouse in your visa application at any stage won,t affect your grant...So for all those, who have not added their spouse on such grounds, i would ask them to do same at the earliest to save money and time...I think this is only something which i can give to this forum since prior to addition of my spouse, i never came across with example of anybody who added spouse at later stages and got grant unaffected and therefore i was somehow undecessive too....
> 
> 
> Thirdy your inquiry to IGIS does makes sense too, perhaps a wake up call esp if your have applied times ago...lolz
> 
> My IED is 18 May, 2015...
> 
> Thank you everybody...Wish every waiting person sooner grants.


Congrats bro!


----------



## shehpar

Guys. Where is the updated sheet?


----------



## olways

Avatar82 said:


> Congrats bro!


Avatar82, you are next bro. Get ready for the ride bro


----------



## olways

Naveed539, big congrats bro! BTW, when did you enquired help from IGIS?


----------



## Naveed539

olways said:


> Naveed539, big congrats bro! BTW, when did you enquired help from IGIS?


around 1.5 week ago, i contacted IGIS for first time and they replied that there is no such delay etc...But finally being paid off today.


----------



## Bret Hart

Naveed539 said:


> around 1.5 week ago, i contacted IGIS for first time and they replied that there is no such delay etc...But finally being paid off today.



Many many congrats mate... You have received your Edhi in advance. 


Just a quick question, though u mentioned that u received PCC & Med call in June-14, when did u actually appear for MED and submitted your PCC???

Secondly, I submitted my PCC & MED in early Nov-13, so considering the 12 months validity of both Med & PCC, would I be required to submit PCC & MED again or could they be extended by DIBP by any chance???


----------



## Naveed539

Bret Hart said:


> Many many congrats mate... You have received your Edhi in advance.
> 
> 
> Just a quick question, though u mentioned that u received PCC & Med call in June-14, when did u actually appear for MED and submitted your PCC???
> 
> Secondly, I submitted my PCC & MED in early Nov-13, so considering the 12 months validity of both Med & PCC, would I be required to submit PCC & MED again or could they be extended by DIBP by any chance???


I appeared for Medicals on 13th June, 2014 and they were finalized on 14th July, 2014...

Well the date of expiry of my earlier medicals (2013) was in this july and CO had the option to extend the same by 6 months or so...But i requested my CO to give me HAP ID for the redoing of my medicals as i wanted a delayed and extended IED...So i reappeared for Med and PCC upon my own consent...Because i plan to go there by April or May next...

Hope it helps


----------



## zed.

DanJaf said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been following this thread for a very long time but never bothered to participate.
> I applied on 15 march 2013 as 189 applicant, since then waiting for medical / pcc call and visa grant.
> Right now i m in contact with an Australian emloyer who is interested in hiring me, may get the contract letter by this week. In this situation, Which visa would be suitable for me? As I have no hopes for my 189 coming in 2-3 months,Will the work visa effect my 189 application? .
> Please advice.


Your prospective employer can apply 457 visa for you and it shouldn't affect your 189 application. In case you receive 189 visa while your 457 visa application is in progress, you will have to withdraw 457 visa application.


----------



## syeralia

Naveed539 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulilah I have just received my 189 Visa grant few minutes ago...The interesting thing is that after reading Opfian/Riz grant news, i just called DIBP few minutes ago to inquire about my case and they said we just got your case finalised from external agencies two days ago.... i asked that does that mean i am close to grant, he laughed and said Yessssss...
> 
> The other interesting thing is that, i just got married 2 months earlier and planned to add my spouse in my application, irrespective of the fact that it could delay my visa grant too...That was just because of the suggestion of some of my senior expats like Espresso and many others...So i would like to add this unique info that adding your spouse in your visa application at any stage won,t affect your grant...So for all those, who have not added their spouse on such grounds, i would ask them to do same at the earliest to save money and time...I think this is only something which i can give to this forum since prior to addition of my spouse, i never came across with example of anybody who added spouse at later stages and got grant unaffected and therefore i was somehow undecessive too....
> 
> 
> Thirdy your inquiry to IGIS does makes sense too, perhaps a wake up call esp if your have applied times ago...lolz
> 
> My IED is 18 May, 2015...
> 
> Thank you everybody...Wish every waiting person sooner grants.


Convgrates bro

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## ambitious

Naveed539 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulilah I have just received my *189 Visa grant* few minutes ago...The interesting thing is that after reading Opfian/Riz grant news, i just called DIBP few minutes ago to inquire about my case and they said we just got your case finalised from external agencies two days ago.... i asked that does that mean i am close to grant, *he laughed and said Yessssss...
> *
> The other interesting thing is that, i just got married 2 months earlier and planned to add my spouse in my application, irrespective of the fact that it could delay my visa grant too...That was just because of the suggestion of some of my senior expats like Espresso and many others...So i would like to add this unique info that adding your spouse in your visa application at any stage won,t affect your grant...So for all those, who have not added their spouse on such grounds, i would ask them to do same at the earliest to save money and time...*I think this is only something which i can give to this forum since prior to addition of my spouse, i never came across with example of anybody who added spouse at later stages and got grant unaffected and therefore i was somehow undecessive too....
> *
> 
> Thirdy your inquiry to IGIS does makes sense too, perhaps a wake up call esp if your have applied times ago...lolz
> 
> My IED is 18 May, 2015...
> 
> Thank you everybody...Wish every waiting person sooner grants.


Hi,

You really deserve a very enjoyable EID, as your prayers in this Ramadhan has been answered, so rest assure that whatever you prayed for these days will be fulfilled in your best interest.

Offer some additional prayers during these bless time, and remember us in your prayers as well.

Good luck for your future endeavors.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Naveed539 said:


> around 1.5 week ago, i contacted IGIS for first time and they replied that there is no such delay etc...But finally being paid off today.


Congrats!


----------



## Mani2k

Naveed539 said:


> I appeared for Medicals on 13th June, 2014 and they were finalized on 14th July, 2014... Well the date of expiry of my earlier medicals (2013) was in this july and CO had the option to extend the same by 6 months or so...But i requested my CO to give me HAP ID for the redoing of my medicals as i wanted a delayed and extended IED...So i reappeared for Med and PCC upon my own consent...Because i plan to go there by April or May next... Hope it helps


 Many many congratulation bro


----------



## shiraz

Naveed539 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulilah I have just received my *189 Visa grant* few minutes ago...The interesting thing is that after reading Opfian/Riz grant news, i just called DIBP few minutes ago to inquire about my case and they said we just got your case finalised from external agencies two days ago.... i asked that does that mean i am close to grant, *he laughed and said Yessssss...
> *
> The other interesting thing is that, i just got married 2 months earlier and planned to add my spouse in my application, irrespective of the fact that it could delay my visa grant too...That was just because of the suggestion of some of my senior expats like Espresso and many others...So i would like to add this unique info that adding your spouse in your visa application at any stage won,t affect your grant...So for all those, who have not added their spouse on such grounds, i would ask them to do same at the earliest to save money and time...*I think this is only something which i can give to this forum since prior to addition of my spouse, i never came across with example of anybody who added spouse at later stages and got grant unaffected and therefore i was somehow undecessive too....
> *
> 
> Thirdy your inquiry to IGIS does makes sense too, perhaps a wake up call esp if your have applied times ago...lolz
> 
> My IED is 18 May, 2015...
> 
> Thank you everybody...Wish every waiting person sooner grants.


Congrats Naveed.

I wanted to ask you about IGIS inquiry. Did you do that? What was there response? Do you think making an IGIS inquiry speeds up your case?

-shiraz


----------



## roze

Hi EveryOne

I am new to this thread

My timeline is below


----------



## Naveed539

shiraz said:


> Congrats Naveed.
> 
> I wanted to ask you about IGIS inquiry. Did you do that? What was there response? Do you think making an IGIS inquiry speeds up your case?
> 
> -shiraz


Well I sent an inquiry almost a week ago and they replied that their is no such delay in my case by asio and my case is still undergoing security checks...And I should contact them in Jan 15 if I son,t get my grant till that time...But finally I got my grant today.


----------



## newyearboy

Dear Naveed539,

Bro congrants on your grant firstly.How did you sent an inquiry to IGIS and what was the reference you have given for the identification of your case?would you please provide us the contact information of IGIS so that i can also contact them

Thanks


----------



## DanJaf

zed. said:


> Your prospective employer can apply 457 visa for you and it shouldn't affect your 189 application. In case you receive 189 visa while your 457 visa application is in progress, you will have to withdraw 457 visa application.


Thanks zed. 
Are you currently in Australia?


----------



## Naveed539

newyearboy said:


> Dear Naveed539,
> 
> Bro congrants on your grant firstly.How did you sent an inquiry to IGIS and what was the reference you have given for the identification of your case?would you please provide us the contact information of IGIS so that i can also contact them
> 
> Thanks


Well I sent enquiry and gave them my visa details like D.o b, Trn number etc...and I got reply in 2 days...You can comfortably have their contact email address by going through the website of igis yourself which is self explanatory.

I would suggest you to contact them only, if it has been more than 12 months since you lodged your application...


----------



## shehpar

Could someone update the sheet as most of them got the grant.

http://1drv.ms/1fV4sZL


----------



## adila

:redface: :Cry::Cry:


----------



## shehpar

adila said:


> :redface: :Cry::Cry:


?????


----------



## fmasaud84

Naveed539 said:


> Well I sent an inquiry almost a week ago and they replied that their is no such delay in my case by asio and my case is still undergoing security checks...And I should contact them in Jan 15 if I son,t get my grant till that time...But finally I got my grant today.


I have added my spouse in the application after the lodgement and recently i have received my medical/pcc call as well.


----------



## exxpat

shehpar said:


> Could someone update the sheet as most of them got the grant.
> 
> http://1drv.ms/1fV4sZL


Hello Shehpar,

Can you or someone from this forum can take the responsibility to maintain the sheet? I am a bit busy with my schedule in coming days and wont be able to maintain it. 

Whosoever can take up the job, can download the sheet or i can send him and then he can take it from there on. Thank you,

Exxpat


----------



## usmanakbar07

Hi seniors,

I am currently working in Saudi Arabia as an electrical engineer. I took IELTS couple months back and got minimum 7 each. Now, the next phase is to get my degree and experience assessed by Engineers Australia. The issue is that I don't have any permanent address here in the kingdom. I have to move constantly due to the nature of my job. While going through the application form, I only found the option for current address and none other. It'd be convenient for me if,somehow, i can get the assessment letter in my home country (pakistan). Any of my family member can receive it. Please seniors, help out.

Regards,
Usman


----------



## Qzee

newyearboy said:


> Dear Naveed539,
> 
> Bro congrants on your grant firstly.How did you sent an inquiry to IGIS and what was the reference you have given for the identification of your case?would you please provide us the contact information of IGIS so that i can also contact them
> 
> Thanks


New yearbook...see the info on igis website under immigration matters. I am new so unable to post links. I wish I knew about this before. I was asked to get medicals after 2 years of my application and every time I followed up, my co would tell me that it's under routine processing/external checks


----------



## malisajj

usmanakbar07 said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> I am currently working in Saudi Arabia as an electrical engineer. I took IELTS couple months back and got minimum 7 each. Now, the next phase is to get my degree and experience assessed by Engineers Australia. The issue is that I don't have any permanent address here in the kingdom. I have to move constantly due to the nature of my job. While going through the application form, I only found the option for current address and none other. It'd be convenient for me if,somehow, i can get the assessment letter in my home country (pakistan). Any of my family member can receive it. Please seniors, help out.
> 
> Regards,
> Usman


They will send you a soft copy through email. Do not need a hard copy.


----------



## Pak_Aussie

Naveed539 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulilah I have just received my *189 Visa grant* few minutes ago...The interesting thing is that after reading Opfian/Riz grant news, i just called DIBP few minutes ago to inquire about my case and they said we just got your case finalised from external agencies two days ago.... i asked that does that mean i am close to grant, *he laughed and said Yessssss...
> *
> The other interesting thing is that, i just got married 2 months earlier and planned to add my spouse in my application, irrespective of the fact that it could delay my visa grant too...That was just because of the suggestion of some of my senior expats like Espresso and many others...So i would like to add this unique info that adding your spouse in your visa application at any stage won,t affect your grant...So for all those, who have not added their spouse on such grounds, i would ask them to do same at the earliest to save money and time...*I think this is only something which i can give to this forum since prior to addition of my spouse, i never came across with example of anybody who added spouse at later stages and got grant unaffected and therefore i was somehow undecessive too....
> *
> 
> Thirdy your inquiry to IGIS does makes sense too, perhaps a wake up call esp if your have applied times ago...lolz
> 
> My IED is 18 May, 2015...
> 
> Thank you everybody...Wish every waiting person sooner grants.


Congrats!!! Have u checked your grant status on VEVO?


----------



## Diablo170

Qzee said:


> New yearbook...see the info on igis website under immigration matters. I am new so unable to post links. I wish I knew about this before. I was asked to get medicals after 2 years of my application and every time I followed up, my co would tell me that it's under routine processing/external checks


What are you talking about?


----------



## Qzee

Diablo170 said:


> What are you talking about?


Newyearboy wanted to know how to get in touch with Igis. Igis has a website and gives details on their website under Immigration matters


----------



## a_iqbal

Naveed539 said:


> Well I sent an inquiry almost a week ago and they replied that their is no such delay in my case by asio and my case is still undergoing security checks...And I should contact them in Jan 15 if I son,t get my grant till that time...But finally I got my grant today.


Congrats
Pray for us as well


----------



## a_iqbal

usmanakbar07 said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> I am currently working in Saudi Arabia as an electrical engineer. I took IELTS couple months back and got minimum 7 each. Now, the next phase is to get my degree and experience assessed by Engineers Australia. The issue is that I don't have any permanent address here in the kingdom. I have to move constantly due to the nature of my job. While going through the application form, I only found the option for current address and none other. It'd be convenient for me if,somehow, i can get the assessment letter in my home country (pakistan). Any of my family member can receive it. Please seniors, help out.
> 
> Regards,
> Usman


Yes, Coordinate with oyur family members to set up courier from pakistan. in this way. you will get the courier in pakistan. but mention in initial documentation with EA that your mailing address would be pakistan.


----------



## blacknight_81

usmanakbar07 said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> I am currently working in Saudi Arabia as an electrical engineer. I took IELTS couple months back and got minimum 7 each. Now, the next phase is to get my degree and experience assessed by Engineers Australia. The issue is that I don't have any permanent address here in the kingdom. I have to move constantly due to the nature of my job. While going through the application form, I only found the option for current address and none other. It'd be convenient for me if,somehow, i can get the assessment letter in my home country (pakistan). Any of my family member can receive it. Please seniors, help out.
> 
> Regards,
> Usman


While making your application, write a cover letter and mention that you want it to be delivered to a different address. 

Moreover, you can ask them not to post it and get it picked up by courier of your choice by yourself.


----------



## a_iqbal

Qzee said:


> Newyearboy wanted to know how to get in touch with Igis. Igis has a website and gives details on their website under Immigration matters


Can they provide input regarding your application's security checks ???


----------



## usmanakbar07

malisajj said:


> They will send you a soft copy through email. Do not need a hard copy.


Thanks but as per my understanding, EA doesn't send any soft copy of the assessment letter. Maybe ACS does. As you are from UAE, i have another querry regarding experience verification. As you might know, here in KSA, our salary is tax free. So how to submit tax returns? And also, as is common in KSA, I receive my salary in cash. So, there is no bank statement to support my claim. Did you face the same problem and what's the way out?


----------



## usmanakbar07

blacknight_81 said:


> While making your application, write a cover letter and mention that you want it to be delivered to a different address.
> 
> Moreover, you can ask them not to post it and get it picked up by courier of your choice by yourself.



Thanks, any link from where i can get more information regarding the courier option you talked about? And as per the payment, as i don't have credit card, I know EA accepts cheque and money order as well. My question is that the cheque is to be send with the initial application? No account number needed? And any info. required from EA of the bank from which EA will withdraw the fee?


----------



## Qzee

a_iqbal said:


> Can they provide input regarding your application's security checks ???


I didn't try myself but from the information on their website, it seems like they would in case of delayed applications. Its worth a try!


----------



## MusaBilal

July's been a very blissful month so far with grants coming in fast.


----------



## malisajj

usmanakbar07 said:


> Thanks but as per my understanding, EA doesn't send any soft copy of the assessment letter. Maybe ACS does. As you are from UAE, i have another querry regarding experience verification. As you might know, here in KSA, our salary is tax free. So how to submit tax returns? And also, as is common in KSA, I receive my salary in cash. So, there is no bank statement to support my claim. Did you face the same problem and what's the way out?


Oh ok. Yes ACS sends results through Email 
I guess you have got the advice from other member. Additionally you can also try emailing EA and request them to send color scanned copy through email along with delivering to your home country address. You can mention your situation. Worth trying.

Regarding tax returns, I am still waiting for CO :|, so can not say anything with 100% certainty. 
However we know for sure DIBP deals with many applicants from tax free countries and in case you are working in tax free country you are not expected to obviously submit tax returns as evidence. 
Tax return is one of the documents to prove your employment but it is not mandatory. You can submit other documents from your company mentioning your salary.

Just to give you an idea, I have uploaded reference letter; offer letter; a few salary slips (electronic); salary review letters; memos (on company letterhead) for payment of house allowance, children school fees etc; and salary certificate.


----------



## usmanakbar07

malisajj said:


> Oh ok. Yes ACS sends results through Email
> I guess you have got the advice from other member. Additionally you can also try emailing EA and request them to send color scanned copy through email along with delivering to your home country address. You can mention your situation. Worth trying.
> 
> Regarding tax returns, I am still waiting for CO :|, so can not say anything with 100% certainty.
> However we know for sure DIBP deals with many applicants from tax free countries and in case you are working in tax free country you are not expected to obviously submit tax returns as evidence.
> Tax return is one of the documents to prove your employment but it is not mandatory. You can submit other documents from your company mentioning your salary.
> 
> Just to give you an idea, I have uploaded reference letter; offer letter; a few salary slips (electronic); salary review letters; memos (on company letterhead) for payment of house allowance, children school fees etc; and salary certificate.


Thanks alot .
I hope you get call for Med & PCC soon. Do you have to go back to Pak for medicals? Or DIBP will recommend some hospital in UAE?


----------



## malisajj

usmanakbar07 said:


> Thanks alot .
> I hope you get call for Med & PCC soon. Do you have to go back to Pak for medicals? Or DIBP will recommend some hospital in UAE?


you are welcome 

You can get health assessment done from Pakistan or Saudi. No restriction from DIBP. It may be cheaper in Pakistan though.

Once you lodge your application there will be a link to arrange the health assessment. You will get a unique ref. called HapId. Using this HapId the panel medical center (from any country) can upload/send your results to DIBP.
The following link lists the panel physicians for Saudi Arabia:

Saudi Arabia


----------



## blacknight_81

usmanakbar07 said:


> Thanks, any link from where i can get more information regarding the courier option you talked about? And as per the payment, as i don't have credit card, I know EA accepts cheque and money order as well. My question is that the cheque is to be send with the initial application? No account number needed? And any info. required from EA of the bank from which EA will withdraw the fee?


You would need to arrange it yourself with local courier (if you want to get it delivered to Saudi), or ask someone to do it on your behalf in Pakistan (check DHL, OCS etc.)

As for the payment, I do not believe you can send cheque overseas. You should check payment instructions in EA's guidance notes. If you can't do it by credit card, other possible way would be to Bank draft made for EA. For this you would need to know exactly who should be addressed in that draft.

As for the tax returns, you are not expected to show them since you live in a tas free country, but they probably expect to see your bank statement showing monthly income. Your best chance is by getting salary certificate, monthly salary slips, work contract, and any other document which can prove your job and earnings. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## letstalk

My friend received his grant, but letter is showing his old passport which was expired in 2010. 

He applied for 189 visa in 2012 i.e. he always used new passport information in his application. Please advise how to get it updated


----------



## fahadyaqoob

letstalk said:


> My friend received his grant, but letter is showing his old passport which was expired in 2010.
> 
> He applied for 189 visa in 2012 i.e. he always used new passport information in his application. Please advise how to get it updated


Send an email to the CO.


----------



## blacknight_81

letstalk said:


> My friend received his grant, but letter is showing his old passport which was expired in 2010.
> 
> He applied for 189 visa in 2012 i.e. he always used new passport information in his application. Please advise how to get it updated


Use form 929.


----------



## usmanakbar07

blacknight_81 said:


> You would need to arrange it yourself with local courier (if you want to get it delivered to Saudi), or ask someone to do it on your behalf in Pakistan (check DHL, OCS etc.)
> 
> As for the payment, I do not believe you can send cheque overseas. You should check payment instructions in EA's guidance notes. If you can't do it by credit card, other possible way would be to Bank draft made for EA. For this you would need to know exactly who should be addressed in that draft.
> 
> As for the tax returns, you are not expected to show them since you live in a tas free country, but they probably expect to see your bank statement showing monthly income. Your best chance is by getting salary certificate, monthly salary slips, work contract, and any other document which can prove your job and earnings.
> 
> Hope it helps.



Thanks a lot. I went through EA MSA booklet and found the following text regarding the payment:

*The following methods of payment are acceptable:
• An international bank draft or cheque made out to
‘Engineers Australia’ in Australian dollars drawn on an
Australian office of a bank operating in Australia
• An international money order made out to ‘Engineers
Australia’ in Australian dollars
• A credit card authorisation on your Visa, Mastercard
or American Express card*

Now the only thing that bugs me is that there isn't any info. regarding the bank. And as per my understanding, it is a must for a cheque/draft.


----------



## blacknight_81

usmanakbar07 said:


> Thanks a lot. I went through EA MSA booklet and found the following text regarding the payment:
> 
> The following methods of payment are acceptable:
> &#149; An international bank draft or cheque made out to
> &#145;Engineers Australia&#146; in Australian dollars drawn on an
> Australian office of a bank operating in Australia
> &#149; An international money order made out to &#145;Engineers
> Australia&#146; in Australian dollars
> &#149; A credit card authorisation on your Visa, Mastercard
> or American Express card
> 
> Now the only thing that bugs me is that there isn't any info. regarding the bank. And as per my understanding, it is a must for a cheque/draft.


For Draft, bank info is not necessary. Currency and receiver info should be correct.


----------



## shehpar

Hi Friends,

Congratulations to all those who got their GRANTS and Best of luck for this week starting from tomorrow. May ALLAH bless all of us with GRANTS during the holy month of Ramadan... Ameen.


----------



## roze

New Week... New Hopes


----------



## aussimmi

Hey All,

Just wanted to wish all those waiting a speedy grant. Is there anyone on this forum who has recently moved their household goods to Australia. I am looking for reliable shipper who can move my house from Lahore to Sydney...... any suggestions???

I am moving on the 23-August and will get the household goods in Sept/Oct.


----------



## aussimmi

Hey All,

Just wanted to wish all those waiting a speedy grant. Is there anyone on this forum who has recently moved their household goods to Australia. I am looking for reliable shipper who can move my house from Lahore to Sydney...... any suggestions???

I am moving on the 23-August and will get the household goods in Sept/Oct.


----------



## shazz03

aussimmi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just wanted to wish all those waiting a speedy grant. Is there anyone on this forum who has recently moved their household goods to Australia. I am looking for reliable shipper who can move my house from Lahore to Sydney...... any suggestions???
> 
> I am moving on the 23-August and will get the household goods in Sept/Oct.


I would suggest dont ship everything from Pakistan to Australia. Amount you will pay for shipping within same amount or less you will be able to purchase new items.

It is better to take necessary things from Pakistan not everything.


----------



## leon1

Hi dears

Which number I should call to DIBP- Australia from out side australia to ask for my passport information update status.
Please share the complete number with dialing codes.


----------



## Avatar82

YAY just got the GRANT...I am so happy
Thanks to everyone who supported me, advised me n helped me out during this time.
Wish everyone a speedy GRANT
My IED is 11th June 2015.


----------



## Mani2k

Avatar82 said:


> YAY just got the GRANT...I am so happy
> Thanks to everyone who supported me, advised me n helped me out during this time.
> Wish everyone a speedy GRANT
> My IED is 11th June 2015.


Congratz bro


----------



## olways

Avatar82 said:


> YAY just got the GRANT...I am so happy
> Thanks to everyone who supported me, advised me n helped me out during this time.
> Wish everyone a speedy GRANT
> My IED is 11th June 2015.


Congrats brother. I was mistaken by one day. Your grant should have come last week.


----------



## ambitious

Avatar82 said:


> YAY just got the GRANT...I am so happy
> Thanks to everyone who supported me, advised me n helped me out during this time.
> Wish everyone a speedy GRANT
> My IED is 11th June 2015.


Congratulations!!! Time to start planning for the big move.
All the best.


----------



## Avatar82

olways said:


> Congrats brother. I was mistaken by one day. Your grant should have come last week.


One day does not matter much.. I would say your prediction was up to the mark


----------



## ambitious

olways said:


> Congrats brother. I was mistaken by one day. Your grant should have come last week.



Great Guess!!:hail::hail: What about the rest?


----------



## shazz03

ambitious said:


> Great Guess!!:hail::hail: What about the rest?


Congratz ... 

i have applied on dec 2012 getting very frustrated.


----------



## Immigrant_2907

Congrats. But they took so much time. neary 2.5 years. What about 190 visa processing time?


----------



## MusaBilal

Avatar82 said:


> YAY just got the GRANT...I am so happy
> Thanks to everyone who supported me, advised me n helped me out during this time.
> Wish everyone a speedy GRANT
> My IED is 11th June 2015.


Congrats


----------



## AKFZ

Avatar82 said:


> YAY just got the GRANT...I am so happy
> Thanks to everyone who supported me, advised me n helped me out during this time.
> Wish everyone a speedy GRANT
> My IED is 11th June 2015.


Congrats ! 
Please can anyone share the link of updated sheet.


----------



## ambitious

shazz03 said:


> Congratz ...
> 
> i have applied on dec 2012 getting very frustrated.


Me too!!!!
Don't worry everything will happen in your best interest.
I have set this aside and have planned for Hajj-e-Baitullah. Insha Allah.


----------



## olways

Immigrant_2907 said:


> Congrats. But they took so much time. neary 2.5 years. What about 190 visa processing time?


In my case, I applied for 190 last July and I am still waiting. Very frustrating...but nothing much I can do.


----------



## ali_jaff

Good to see people getting 189 grants. Also its now established that estimated time for 189ers is around 18 months. 

My 189 application was lodged in June 2013 and if all goes OK Insha Allah i should be getting my grant by Feb 2015. 

Again congrats to all those getting grants and hope they have a bright future ahead. May Allah bless you all in this blessed month.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Avatar82 said:


> YAY just got the GRANT...I am so happy
> Thanks to everyone who supported me, advised me n helped me out during this time.
> Wish everyone a speedy GRANT
> My IED is 11th June 2015.


Congrats for the grant! Btw, my brother's medical were submitted to DIBP by the clinic on the 17th of June ( according to e-heath) 

So far no grant. When was your medical submitted to DIBP? 

good luck and congrats again, 

thanx

Abbas


----------



## letstalk

Avatar82 said:


> YAY just got the GRANT...I am so happy Thanks to everyone who supported me, advised me n helped me out during this time. Wish everyone a speedy GRANT My IED is 11th June 2015.


Congrats


----------



## Avatar82

AbbasHosseini said:


> Congrats for the grant! Btw, my brother's medical were submitted to DIBP by the clinic on the 17th of June ( according to e-heath)
> 
> So far no grant. When was your medical submitted to DIBP?
> 
> good luck and congrats again,
> 
> thanx
> 
> Abbas


It was submitted on 18th June and PCC on 20th June so you can see they took exactly 1 month to issue the Grant. 
Hopefully your brother will get in this week Insha Allah.


----------



## fmasaud84

Hi,

if medical and PCC is requested for the main applicant and dependent. 

do they issue the grant for each applicant separate ? i mean if the main applicant submit his meds and pcc .. will the DIBP wait for the dependent's medcs and pcc as well to finalize the case or they will finalize the case for one applicant and then wait for the second's documents ?

i hope my question makes some sense ...


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Avatar82 said:


> It was submitted on 18th June and PCC on 20th June so you can see they took exactly 1 month to issue the Grant.
> Hopefully your brother will get in this week Insha Allah.


Thanks for your response. yeah we hope to get the grant within the next 1-2 weeks.. We emailed his CO but she did not really respond back. We just asked if meds are finalized etc but no response. 

Anyway, the med/pcc request came in on the 4th of june, PCC was submitted on the 10ths and meds were uploaded on the 17th. 

I hope his security checks are over otherwise this would be a false hope for us. I am just a bit concerned since the med/pcc request came in in response to an status update email that was sent to CO. [ the email was in regards to the validity of his first MED which was done in Jan 2013). the response email, a new CO (KD ) responded saying that his meds can be only extended by 6 months, valid till 24th of june and then 1hour after this email, she sent another email asking for PCC and MEDS. So I dont know why she did not ask for it in the first email but instead requested that within an hour after her first email. Her email also mentioned something like " on behalf of team 14 GSM Brisbane ". I have never heard of this team before. 

Anyway, will see how things go. 

thx


----------



## zahoorahmed

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> if medical and PCC is requested for the main applicant and dependent.
> 
> do they issue the grant for each applicant separate ? i mean if the main applicant submit his meds and pcc .. will the DIBP wait for the dependent's medcs and pcc as well to finalize the case or they will finalize the case for one applicant and then wait for the second's documents ?
> 
> i hope my question makes some sense ...


The grant will not be separate; once you will receive the grant-letter it will be for all, in one. So if for one person both Med-n-PCC are already cleared, they will wait until all other applicants are also cleared before issuing grant.

That's my understanding and observation.


----------



## Bret Hart

Avatar82 said:


> YAY just got the GRANT...I am so happy
> Thanks to everyone who supported me, advised me n helped me out during this time.
> Wish everyone a speedy GRANT
> My IED is 11th June 2015.



Congrats bro...You have now become a foreigner....Its a party time...:first:


----------



## OzPak

*MED/PCC Official Request*

Hi All,

Just letting you all know that today I have received my official Medical/PCC call eace:

Hopefully the wait shall be over soon.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## usman.shahid

is there anyone who is unable to see his/her visa details in VEVO? I am facing a problem with VEVO, whenever I search my visa details in VEVO by entering TRN or visa grant number i get error message "An error has occurred, please call 131 881.....bla bla bla" and my details are not searched. what is this? anyone in similar situation? i request all fresh visa holders to check their details in VEVO and tell me the results


----------



## letstalk

usman.shahid said:


> is there anyone who is unable to see his/her visa details in VEVO? I am facing a problem with VEVO, whenever I search my visa details in VEVO by entering TRN or visa grant number i get error message "An error has occurred, please call 131 881.....bla bla bla" and my details are not searched. what is this? anyone in similar situation? i request all fresh visa holders to check their details in VEVO and tell me the results


I get same error with TRN number but with GRANT NUMBER i can see my details.


----------



## letstalk

OzPak said:


> Hi All, Just letting you all know that today I have received my official Medical/PCC call eace: Hopefully the wait shall be over soon. Best of luck to all!


Congrats


----------



## shehpar

Best of luck for tomorrow.... inshaAllah


----------



## shehpar

usman.shahid said:


> is there anyone who is unable to see his/her visa details in VEVO? I am facing a problem with VEVO, whenever I search my visa details in VEVO by entering TRN or visa grant number i get error message "An error has occurred, please call 131 881.....bla bla bla" and my details are not searched. what is this? anyone in similar situation? i request all fresh visa holders to check their details in VEVO and tell me the results


Hi Usman.Shahid,

Did you get the grant? You signature seems not updated if you already got.


----------



## Hiki

*guys need some help*

Hi .. I need some help and suggestions.
1. We have previously done med and pcc on 26 march 2013 .
2.in july start we added new baby in the application .
3. After which on 7 july we recieved medical n pcc call again for all the applicants and also got hap ids .so we booked medical on 21 july with iom lslamabad . The problem arises over here . When we went to iom and were registering the tabs were not opening for the old applicants . Only the new applicants tab was opening . So the staff told us that it could be technical fault for which iom wil contact DIBP and we were advised to mail co as well about the problem . They did ouf medical though so when tabs are availble they will upload the results .. 

So now I need help and suggestions that what coukd be the reason for this and what will be its solution and has anyone faced this problem .


----------



## letstalk

Hiki said:


> Hi .. I need some help and suggestions.
> 1. We have previously done med and pcc on 26 march 2013 .
> 2.in july start we added new baby in the application .
> 3. After which on 7 july we recieved medical n pcc call again for all the applicants and also got hap ids .so we booked medical on 21 july with iom lslamabad . The problem arises over here . When we went to iom and were registering the tabs were not opening for the old applicants . Only the new applicants tab was opening . So the staff told us that it could be technical fault for which iom wil contact DIBP and we were advised to mail co as well about the problem . They did ouf medical though so when tabs are availble they will upload the results ..
> 
> So now I need help and suggestions that what coukd be the reason for this and what will be its solution and has anyone faced this problem .




simple seek guidance from your CO


----------



## shazz03

usman.shahid said:


> is there anyone who is unable to see his/her visa details in VEVO? I am facing a problem with VEVO, whenever I search my visa details in VEVO by entering TRN or visa grant number i get error message "An error has occurred, please call 131 881.....bla bla bla" and my details are not searched. what is this? anyone in similar situation? i request all fresh visa holders to check their details in VEVO and tell me the results


Yeah i am getting same error ... i have exactly same timeline as yours.. fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:... hope fully we will get it soon inshAllah.


----------



## zed.

Avatar82 said:


> YAY just got the GRANT...I am so happy
> Thanks to everyone who supported me, advised me n helped me out during this time.
> Wish everyone a speedy GRANT
> My IED is 11th June 2015.


Congrats man.


----------



## Najhass

*Contact No. for GSM Adelaide*

Can anyone plz advise on which phone number to call to inquire about the visa status? I think 131881 is to be used from within Australia.


----------



## siddiqij

Hi Everyone

I submitted my 189 application on 31 May 2014.

I was wondering if at any point in time DIBP asks for bank statements? Or is there any minimum amount they want you to have in your bank account else the application can be rejected?


----------



## blacknight_81

siddiqij said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I submitted my 189 application on 31 May 2014.
> 
> I was wondering if at any point in time DIBP asks for bank statements? Or is there any minimum amount they want you to have in your bank account else the application can be rejected?


No there is no financial requirement on your behalf, but you need to show your earning for the job classification under which you have applied. For this reason, bank statement with monthly income (salary/pay) is usually a good source of verification.


----------



## siddiqij

blacknight_81 said:


> No there is no financial requirement on your behalf, but you need to show your earning for the job classification under which you have applied. For this reason, bank statement with monthly income (salary/pay) is usually a good source of verification.


Thanks. 

Somehow I am unable to add my timeline as my signature in this forum. It says "you are not allowed to have signature".

Any tips?


----------



## usmanakbar07

siddiqij said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Somehow I am unable to add my timeline as my signature in this forum. It says "you are not allowed to have signature".
> 
> Any tips?


You need to have atleast 5 posts to get these perks.


----------



## fhassan

Still waiting for any update, document request or best case scenario 'The Grant'


----------



## Blue Bird

Hi Folks,
Now a days what is the time frame to get the grant for visa subclass 190 for Pakistan?:fingerscrossed:

Regards,


----------



## syeralia

Avatar82 said:


> YAY just got the GRANT...I am so happy
> Thanks to everyone who supported me, advised me n helped me out during this time.
> Wish everyone a speedy GRANT
> My IED is 11th June 2015.


Wow great congratez

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## zed.

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Folks,
> Now a days what is the time frame to get the grant for visa subclass 190 for Pakistan?:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,


From what I have observed on this forum, it usually takes 1-3 months for 190.


----------



## aspide44

Aoa All, 
Hope everyone is doing great and having the blessings of Ramazan. 
I need some information regarding the inquiry of my case. My case officer seems sleeping and despite several emails i am unable to get any response from them regarding the status of my case.
Can any one tell me alternative way like helpline/phone to inquire the status as i have seen here that some blog members mentioned they got their status updated via call. 

it has been 16months since i lodged my case and over 13 months since i submitted my medicals.

thanks,
Regards


----------



## MusaBilal

shehpar said:


> Hi Usman.Shahid,
> 
> Did you get the grant? You signature seems not updated if you already got.


@usman if your grant letter is for more than one person then use individual visa grant numbers to search the details.


----------



## usman.shahid

shazz03 said:


> Yeah i am getting same error ... i have exactly same timeline as yours.. fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:... hope fully we will get it soon inshAllah.


I already got the grant on 17th June. Have u also got or still waiting? I am getting error upon visa details checking in VEVO...what about you?


----------



## usman.shahid

MusaBilal said:


> @usman if your grant letter is for more than one person then use individual visa grant numbers to search the details.


its only for one person...


----------



## DanJaf

fhassan said:


> Still waiting for any update, document request or best case scenario 'The Grant'


I also applied 189 in march 2013, got medical and pcc request today after 16 months.


----------



## Blue Bird

zed. said:


> From what I have observed on this forum, it usually takes 1-3 months for 190.


Hi Zed,
As per my observation we are in High Risk country and it will delay our processing. What do you say on this?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shehpar

DanJaf said:


> I also applied 189 in march 2013, got medical and pcc request today after 16 months.


Congratz for that. By they way, did you follow up with them on regular basis and how frequent you contacted them?


----------



## DanJaf

shehpar said:


> Congratz for that. By they way, did you follow up with them on regular basis and how frequent you contacted them?


I didnt contact them for almost a year but in march 2014 I asked for the status, which they said "there is no further update on the status of your application".
I frontloaded the police certificates in May 2014 and asked if I should do the medicals as well, they didnt reply. 
I even lodged a complaint on igis , they didnt reply either!
And today I recieved medicals and pcc request .
I hope they dont take that much time for visa grant!


----------



## shehpar

DanJaf said:


> I didnt contact them for almost a year but in march 2014 I asked for the status, which they said "there is no further update on the status of your application".
> I frontloaded the police certificates in May 2014 and asked if I should do the medicals as well, they didnt reply.
> I even lodged a complaint on igis , they didnt reply either!
> And today I recieved medicals and pcc request .
> I hope they dont take that much time for visa grant!


inshaAllah


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

Any one getting request from Adelaide gsm team 13 to provide full address for the past 30 years?


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Any one getting request from Adelaide gsm team 13 to provide full address for the past 30 years?


This is something new..


----------



## ehsanm

fahadyaqoob said:


> This is something new..


Well i go that request, team 13 is support team filling in the gaps or adding additional information 

:laser:


----------



## Dec12

Naveed539 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulilah I have just received my *189 Visa grant* few minutes ago...The interesting thing is that after reading Opfian/Riz grant news, i just called DIBP few minutes ago to inquire about my case and they said we just got your case finalised from external agencies two days ago.... i asked that does that mean i am close to grant, *he laughed and said Yessssss...
> *
> The other interesting thing is that, i just got married 2 months earlier and planned to add my spouse in my application, irrespective of the fact that it could delay my visa grant too...That was just because of the suggestion of some of my senior expats like Espresso and many others...So i would like to add this unique info that adding your spouse in your visa application at any stage won,t affect your grant...So for all those, who have not added their spouse on such grounds, i would ask them to do same at the earliest to save money and time...*I think this is only something which i can give to this forum since prior to addition of my spouse, i never came across with example of anybody who added spouse at later stages and got grant unaffected and therefore i was somehow undecessive too....
> *
> 
> Thirdy your inquiry to IGIS does makes sense too, perhaps a wake up call esp if your have applied times ago...lolz
> 
> My IED is 18 May, 2015...
> 
> Thank you everybody...Wish every waiting person sooner grants.


Hi Naveed,

I was just wondering that how did you contact the DIAB? Is it via email or through phone? if its via phone, can you please share that contact number with us please?


----------



## softhearted

Dec12 said:


> Hi Naveed,
> 
> I was just wondering that how did you contact the DIAB? Is it via email or through phone? if its via phone, can you please share that contact number with us please?


Hi,

You can contact them at 0061 300 364613. They take a while to pick up so be patient and have enough time while calling.

Cheers.


----------



## Naveed539

Dec12 said:


> Hi Naveed,
> 
> I was just wondering that how did you contact the DIAB? Is it via email or through phone? if its via phone, can you please share that contact number with us please?


Well i contacted them by telephone calls...The good thing is that it will be a Local call plus it will be attended in first or second minute instantly perhaps this number is specifically for gsm applicants seeking updates...You should tell your application details and then the concerned CO will have a look at your application and let you know of fresh status...
This is the number.

*0061731367000*

Hope it helps,

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## DanJaf

softhearted said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can contact them at 0061 300 364613. They take a while to pick up so be patient and have enough time while calling.
> 
> Cheers.


May I ask have you received grant? Your timeline says you submitted medicals in april...


----------



## siddiqij

ehsanm said:


> Well i go that request, team 13 is support team filling in the gaps or adding additional information
> 
> :laser:


Team 13 contacted me for additional info in first week of July, but only for last 10 years.


----------



## FAIS

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Any one getting request from Adelaide gsm team 13 to provide full address for the past 30 years?


They only ask this in case the applicant has opted "yes" for criminal past.


----------



## zed.

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Zed,
> As per my observation we are in High Risk country and it will delay our processing. What do you say on this?:fingerscrossed:


I'm not sure who is administrating this spreadsheet because it needs an update. Anyway, it will give you some idea of 190 processing times for Pakistanis.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## bhura

Hello friends 
Sorry for long absence I arrived at Sydney last week.
Weather is very cold and have couple of interviews in next week 
Need your prayers 
Congrats to all who got their grants and best of luck for those who are waiting 

Best regards 

Bhura


----------



## sam1051

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Any one getting request from Adelaide gsm team 13 to provide full address for the past 30 years?


I have heard from my agent that some times they (DIBP) ask about full address for past 30 years, without mentioning any specific team. 

Though team 13 requested me last month to provide clarification for all education starting with Primary School, include street addresses for all, courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and street address of institution, country and name of course studied), how each educational course was funded how i occupied my time between study periods and how i was supported financially. 

No reply / acknowlodgement from team 13 after my clarification so far


----------



## letstalk

bhura said:


> Hello friends Sorry for long absence I arrived at Sydney last week. Weather is very cold and have couple of interviews in next week Need your prayers Congrats to all who got their grants and best of luck for those who are waiting Best regards Bhura



Great!!!


----------



## shazz03

Thanks to Naveed, who provide number to call Immigration. 

I called them today regarding visa status. She said call back tomorrow because she was unable to understand why it is took lot of time to grant but after sometimes she emailed me and requested AFP police check. 

It is good to call them and ask for status may be they are sleeping or something....


----------



## aspide44

Naveed539 said:


> Well i contacted them by telephone calls...The good thing is that it will be a Local call plus it will be attended in first or second minute instantly perhaps this number is specifically for gsm applicants seeking updates...You should tell your application details and then the concerned CO will have a look at your application and let you know of fresh status...
> This is the number.
> 
> *0061731367000*
> 
> Hope it helps,
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed



Great Help indeed. I called them today, and it was very cheap call. The lady told me that my case is still in external checks and she can't give me any deadline, and even if medicals has validity of 12 months we can extend for 6 months more. However she said i will require PCC again. 

----------------------------------------------------------
[EOI] : 7April 2013 [INVITATION] -19 APRIL 2013 - [APPLIED] 23 APRIL 2013 - [CO] 29 APRIL 2013 - [MEDICAL/PCC/FORM80] MAY 8 2013. [PROGRESS] EXTERNAL SECURITY CHECKS [GRANT] InshAllah Soon


----------



## waseem_expat

aspide44 said:


> Great Help indeed. I called them today, and it was very cheap call. The lady told me that my case is still in external checks and she can't give me any deadline, and even if medicals has validity of 12 months we can extend for 6 months more. However she said i will require PCC again.


hi aspide44,

Is there any requirement to call DIAB, like your application must have been lodged at least 12,18 month ago ? or you can just inquire about your case any time ?


----------



## blacknight_81

sam1051 said:


> I have heard from my agent that some times they (DIBP) ask about full address for past 30 years, without mentioning any specific team.
> 
> Though team 13 requested me last month to provide clarification for all education starting with Primary School, include street addresses for all, courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and street address of institution, country and name of course studied), how each educational course was funded how i occupied my time between study periods and how i was supported financially.
> 
> No reply / acknowlodgement from team 13 after my clarification so far


A part from addresses of past 30 years, everything else you have mentioned is pretty usual. This information is required by Form 80 in any case.


----------



## shehpar

waseem_expat said:


> hi aspide44,
> 
> Is there any requirement to call DIAB, like your application must have been lodged at least 12,18 month ago ? or you can just inquire about your case any time ?


No. You can call them at any time.


----------



## Australia1

aspide44 said:


> Great Help indeed. I called them today, and it was very cheap call. The lady told me that my case is still in external checks and she can't give me any deadline, and even if medicals has validity of 12 months we can extend for 6 months more. However she said i will require PCC again.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> [EOI] : 7April 2013 [INVITATION] -19 APRIL 2013 - [APPLIED] 23 APRIL 2013 - [CO] 29 APRIL 2013 - [MEDICAL/PCC/FORM80] MAY 8 2013. [PROGRESS] EXTERNAL SECURITY CHECKS [GRANT] InshAllah Soon


Hi, the number you called, is this only applicable to applicants who are allocated to Adelaide team? Just wondering if I can also call the number as I am allocated to Brisbane. Thanks.


----------



## lovetosmack




----------



## mhaqs

Guys, I just received my medical/pcc call. But I'll need to delay it since my wife is pregnant. And now I'm stuck between Germany and Australia :S.

Germany's employer is giving me a job and relocation benefits but I need to undergo all that visa hassle once again, but Australia's done but I'll need to search for a job. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Waqarali20005

mhaqs said:


> Guys, I just received my medical/pcc call. But I'll need to delay it since my wife is pregnant. And now I'm stuck between Germany and Australia :S.
> 
> Germany's employer is giving me a job and relocation benefits but I need to undergo all that visa hassle once again, but Australia's done but I'll need to search for a job. What do you guys suggest?


go where you have a job!


----------



## fmasaud84

mhaqs said:


> Guys, I just received my medical/pcc call. But I'll need to delay it since my wife is pregnant. And now I'm stuck between Germany and Australia :S.
> 
> Germany's employer is giving me a job and relocation benefits but I need to undergo all that visa hassle once again, but Australia's done but I'll need to search for a job. What do you guys suggest?


Germany has different language
In germany will you have PR ?

How long does it take to become citizen

There are things which you need to consider in your long term plans


On the other hand, germany has many countires attached you can visit many countries more
But still not sure how often you would do that


Plus the weather there is snowfall in germany and in winter it is veru cold and you will always have issue with the language.

So you must do some research.


----------



## BOLT

mhaqs said:


> Guys, I just received my medical/pcc call. But I'll need to delay it since my wife is pregnant. And now I'm stuck between Germany and Australia :S.
> 
> Germany's employer is giving me a job and relocation benefits but I need to undergo all that visa hassle once again, but Australia's done but I'll need to search for a job. What do you guys suggest?


it is sooooo obvious. go for Australian PR meaning long term benefits, no language problems and definitely you will get job there as well, don't worry.


----------



## aspide44

Australia1 said:


> Hi, the number you called, is this only applicable to applicants who are allocated to Adelaide team? Just wondering if I can also call the number as I am allocated to Brisbane. Thanks.


I am also allocated to team "Brisbane". So you can inquire your status too . I think its general number, not specific to any team.


----------



## aspide44

mhaqs said:


> Guys, I just received my medical/pcc call. But I'll need to delay it since my wife is pregnant. And now I'm stuck between Germany and Australia :S.
> 
> Germany's employer is giving me a job and relocation benefits but I need to undergo all that visa hassle once again, but Australia's done but I'll need to search for a job. What do you guys suggest?


I am IT guy and work for German company and keep on roaming between Pakistan and Germany. I have also applied for PR.

I can give to advise on following basis

Pros
-Compared to Australia , Germany has Great job market
-Opportunity to Grow
-If you get blue card its a great deal and you can work in any European country
-Europe is best place to visit and live.

Cons
-Very cold in terms of weather (for some people winters are not good option)
-Language
-People are not that friendly.
-If you don't have blue card (your employer decides) , then you wife must learn German to come to Germany and may take months.

Hope that helps
Cheers


----------



## blacknight_81

mhaqs said:


> Guys, I just received my medical/pcc call. But I'll need to delay it since my wife is pregnant. And now I'm stuck between Germany and Australia :S.
> 
> Germany's employer is giving me a job and relocation benefits but I need to undergo all that visa hassle once again, but Australia's done but I'll need to search for a job. What do you guys suggest?


Go for Germany, since you have job offer, I guess visa stuff won't take that long. Once you guys are done with the pregnancy, do the paperwork for Australian immigration and make a validation trip as well. 

You will then be in a better position to decide for your future. 

**A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush**


----------



## mhaqs

BOLT said:


> it is sooooo obvious. go for Australian PR meaning long term benefits, no language problems and definitely you will get job there as well, don't worry.





fmasaud84 said:


> Germany has different language
> In germany will you have PR ?
> 
> How long does it take to become citizen
> 
> There are things which you need to consider in your long term plans
> 
> 
> On the other hand, germany has many countires attached you can visit many countries more
> But still not sure how often you would do that
> 
> 
> Plus the weather there is snowfall in germany and in winter it is veru cold and you will always have issue with the language.
> 
> So you must do some research.


Thanks for the quick reply guys, much appreciated. Here's the fact list:

- German visa is also longterm category D national visa. It means anything longer than 3 months, so it's close enough to PR. If you stay long enough, you can apply for citizenship.
- The language is Deutsch. I'm Level 2 fluent in German (still apprentice) as I learned it through university and later after. But wife and kid don't.
- I've also heard that winter is harsh in Germany. But that can be tamed, although I'll have to take much greater care of my child.
- The company hiring me is bearing the costs of visa and relocation, which is a huge plus.
- I'm a video game developer and Europe's video game scene is really good, where as Australia's Game development industry is practically dead.

Here's the list of cons:

- The tax cuts in Germany are so heavy that even if you earn a lot, you're not left with much to save and expend. Around 39%.
- German schools are free but teach the curriculum in German, which is problematic for my child because I'd like the child to learn English at school and Urdu at home. 3+ languages is too much to undertake.
- I don't know anyone in Germany but I do know people in Australia.

What do guys say now? @shel?



BOLT said:


> Go for Germany, since you have job offer, I guess visa stuff won't take that long. Once you guys are done with the pregnancy, do the paperwork for Australian immigration and make a validation trip as well.
> 
> You will then be in a better position to decide for your future.
> 
> *A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush*


That's what I had in mind given I can expend that much savings for tickets to Australia and Germany . 



BOLT said:


> I am IT guy and work for German company and keep on roaming between Pakistan and Germany. I have also applied for PR.
> 
> I can give to advise on following basis
> 
> Pros
> -Compared to Australia , Germany has Great job market
> -Opportunity to Grow
> -If you get blue card its a great deal and you can work in any European country
> -Europe is best place to visit and live.
> 
> Cons
> -Very cold in terms of weather (for some people winters are not good option)
> -Language
> -People are not that friendly.
> -If you don't have blue card (your employer decides) , then you wife must learn German to come to Germany and may take months.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Cheers


That's really good advice. Thanks for that. And it coincides with what I said earlier. I guess I'll have to take some time and weigh me options.


----------



## fmasaud84

mhaqs said:


> Thanks for the quick reply guys, much appreciated. Here's the fact list:
> 
> - German visa is also longterm category D national visa. It means anything longer than 3 months, so it's close enough to PR. If you stay long enough, you can apply for citizenship.
> - The language is Deutsch. I'm Level 2 fluent in German (still apprentice) as I learned it through university and later after. But wife and kid don't.
> - I've also heard that winter is harsh in Germany. But that can be tamed, although I'll have to take much greater care of my child.
> - The company hiring me is bearing the costs of visa and relocation, which is a huge plus.
> - I'm a video game developer and Europe's video game scene is really good, where as Australia's Game development industry is practically dead.
> 
> Here's the list of cons:
> 
> - The tax cuts in Germany are so heavy that even if you earn a lot, you're not left with much to save and expend. Around 39%.
> - German schools are free but teach the curriculum in German, which is problematic for my child because I'd like the child to learn English at school and Urdu at home. 3+ languages is too much to undertake.
> - I don't know anyone in Germany but I do know people in Australia.
> 
> What do guys say now? @shel?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I had in mind given I can expend that much savings for tickets to Australia and Germany .
> 
> 
> 
> That's really good advice. Thanks for that. And it coincides with what I said earlier. I guess I'll have to take some time and weigh me options.


why you cant have both ?

Australian PR is valid for long time as well . just make the first entry and decide later.

after reading more details which you have provided. I feel Germany will suit you more than Australia


----------



## softhearted

DanJaf said:


> May I ask have you received grant? Your timeline says you submitted medicals in april...


Dear DanJaf,

I am still waiting for it.........


----------



## Dec12

Thanks Naveed, 

It worked, as I had a chance to talk to the DIAB. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Dec12

Thanks Naveed,

It did help me as I got a chance to talk to the DIAB directly. Appreciate you help.


----------



## DanJaf

Can anyone tell me the procedure to get health checks in jeddah? And how much fees they charge?


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

sam1051 said:


> I have heard from my agent that some times they (DIBP) ask about full address for past 30 years, without mentioning any specific team.
> 
> Though team 13 requested me last month to provide clarification for all education starting with Primary School, include street addresses for all, courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and street address of institution, country and name of course studied), how each educational course was funded how i occupied my time between study periods and how i was supported financially.
> 
> No reply / acknowlodgement from team 13 after my clarification so far


Thanks Sam,
Hope things get moving soon.

Regards


----------



## Naveed539

Its such a great feeling that I was of help to many people...

I hope we would further be able to assist each other in the days to come...Hope People don't get selfish to the point of grant only including myself, rather continue to guide some of our junior fellow countrymen too...Plus I would suggest that all grant holders should be in contact on some common forum e.g Skype so as to be help full for each other regarding Post grant issues.

God bless you all.

Regards
Naveed


----------



## blacknight_81

DanJaf said:


> Can anyone tell me the procedure to get health checks in jeddah? And how much fees they charge?


There are quite a few them. Check 'Panel physician' on this link:

Saudi Arabia

Call them to find out charges. If you are planning visit to Pakistan, it MIGHT get it done cheaper there.


----------



## roze

Hi

I applied for my 190 Visa on 14 Apr 2014 and Got CO allocation on 08 July 2014......
While looking at various time lines I got Stressful  being Pakistani we have to wait too Long.


----------



## Waqarali20005

roze said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for my 190 Visa on 14 Apr 2014 and Got CO allocation on 08 July 2014......
> While looking at various time lines I got Stressful  being Pakistani we have to wait too Long.


I applied on 7 april and still no sign of CO


----------



## roze

Waqarali20005 said:


> I applied on 7 april and still no sign of CO



Call DIBP as I did.

I did not get any e mail or nothing
I called DIBP and representative told me that my Case is allocated to Team 23.

Did you call or Not?


----------



## Bret Hart

fmasaud84 said:


> Germany has different language
> In germany will you have PR ?
> 
> How long does it take to become citizen
> 
> There are things which you need to consider in your long term plans
> 
> 
> On the other hand, germany has many countires attached you can visit many countries more
> But still not sure how often you would do that
> 
> 
> Plus the weather there is snowfall in germany and in winter it is veru cold and you will always have issue with the language.
> 
> So you must do some research.


Agreed.

East or West, Australia is the best!

No language barrier, excellent weather (from snowy to hot), welcoming people + awesome beaches.

Though Germany is economically a very strong country, the German language is not an easy one to learn...

I have spent quite a sufficient time in Europe & don't recommend it for long term... Its only good for tourism...

But that's my view, so do some research, listen to your heart & then make a final decision...


----------



## fmasaud84

roze said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for my 190 Visa on 14 Apr 2014 and Got CO allocation on 08 July 2014......
> While looking at various time lines I got Stressful  being Pakistani we have to wait too Long.


Dont worry you will get it In Sha Allah.


----------



## mshokat

*189 Visa Grant!!!!*

AOA All,
By the grace of Allah, got the 189 Visa grant today. 

ANZSCO: 261112, Visa:189, Applied: Oct/2012, Med/PCC Call: 17 June/2014, Med/PCC Submitted: 17 June to 21 July, Initial Entry: 17 June/2015.


----------



## Naveed539

Bret Hart said:


> Hi Naveed,
> 
> Thanx a lot for providing us the number. It was really useful and I was astonished to witness that a call connected within seconds, really appreciate your assistance dear. But unfortunately, received the same "routine processing reply" from the call recipient ...
> 
> Can anyone plz clarify what it means when someone from DIBP tells that "case under routine processing". Are they referring to external checks or int + external checks??? This is the first I time I gave them a call after 11 months of filing the application. Where do I stand now???
> 
> 
> Would appreciate your reply...



Well when someone from that call center tells you that *"Your case is still undergoing External / Routine processing checks"*...It implies with no doubts further, that your case is being currently handled by ASIO for external checks. However please be informed that this is the routine checks, for which the correspondents from that specific call centres don,t have any sort of control upon...Though they can access your application and even see when you contacted them last time, what was the last correspondance by DIBP to a applicant by email or telephone either.

It is my personnel opinion that the contacting the IGIS some times yields better output but only for those applicants who have passed more than 15-16 months with no grant...

What i have observed so far is, that 189 candidates timelines from the lodging of application to the grant of visa lies somewhere in 16-18 months... 

Lastly if anybody been contacted by Team 13 after a span of 12 months, that surely is a Green signal for near to the completion of these checks...but those who been contacted after 10-12 months of lodging of application.

Again this is all what my personnel exp is and should not be taken as formal...As DIBP is the only concerned authority to give a formal statement over this regarding every individual case.

God bless you all,

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## Waqarali20005

I heard that uploading evidence of polio vaccination at the time of visa application is a must for pakistan and few other countries? i am trying to search the link for this information. Any one knows anything about it?


----------



## mirza_755

mshokat said:


> AOA All,
> By the grace of Allah, got the 189 Visa grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112, Visa:189, Applied: Oct/2012, Med/PCC Call: 17 June/2014, Med/PCC Submitted: 17 June to 21 July, Initial Entry: 17 June/2015.


Congrats .................


----------



## softhearted

What a beautiful morning this is, so was the email I received couple of hours back. 

YEAH, I got the GRANT. Alhamdulillah.

I pray for all the people still waiting to get their grants soon.

Cheers...


----------



## shiraz

softhearted said:


> What a beautiful morning this is, so was the email I received couple of hours back.
> 
> YEAH, I got the GRANT. Alhamdulillah.
> 
> I pray for all the people still waiting to get their grants soon.
> 
> Cheers...



congrats


----------



## waseem_expat

softhearted said:


> What a beautiful morning this is, so was the email I received couple of hours back.
> 
> YEAH, I got the GRANT. Alhamdulillah.
> 
> I pray for all the people still waiting to get their grants soon.
> 
> Cheers...


Congratulations ... this news made "meethi Eid" even more sweet for you


----------



## MusaBilal

softhearted said:


> What a beautiful morning this is, so was the email I received couple of hours back.
> 
> YEAH, I got the GRANT. Alhamdulillah.
> 
> I pray for all the people still waiting to get their grants soon.
> 
> Cheers...


Congrats!


----------



## mashaikh

waseem_expat said:


> hi aspide44,
> 
> Is there any requirement to call DIAB, like your application must have been lodged at least 12,18 month ago ? or you can just inquire about your case any time ?


You can call and inquire about it, the agent will ask the TRN, date of application and DOB and then will provide the details like in my case she said we are only waiting for the finalization of medical from MOC which is beyond their control and can take several months  .


----------



## MusaBilal

mshokat said:


> AOA All,
> By the grace of Allah, got the 189 Visa grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112, Visa:189, Applied: Oct/2012, Med/PCC Call: 17 June/2014, Med/PCC Submitted: 17 June to 21 July, Initial Entry: 17 June/2015.


Congrats!


----------



## mashaikh

softhearted said:


> What a beautiful morning this is, so was the email I received couple of hours back.
> 
> YEAH, I got the GRANT. Alhamdulillah.
> 
> I pray for all the people still waiting to get their grants soon.
> 
> Cheers...


Many congratulations dear.. hope the rest of your journey will be great too and soon you will be settled in OZ land.


----------



## waseem_expat

mashaikh said:


> You can call and inquire about it, the agent will ask the TRN, date of application and DOB and then will provide the details like in my case she said we are only waiting for the finalization of medical from MOC which is beyond their control and can take several months  .


A month has already passed since you submitted your Meds. I hope you will get the grant by mid of Sep.. tops.


----------



## Waqarali20005

mshokat said:


> AOA All,
> By the grace of Allah, got the 189 Visa grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112, Visa:189, Applied: Oct/2012, Med/PCC Call: 17 June/2014, Med/PCC Submitted: 17 June to 21 July, Initial Entry: 17 June/2015.


Congrats!


----------



## chalaa

Naveed539 said:


> Well when someone from that call center tells you that *"Your case is still undergoing External / Routine processing checks"*...It implies with no doubts further, that your case is being currently handled by ASIO for external checks. However please be informed that this is the routine checks, for which the correspondents from that specific call centres don,t have any sort of control upon...Though they can access your application and even see when you contacted them last time, what was the last correspondance by DIBP to a applicant by email or telephone either.
> 
> It is my personnel opinion that the contacting the IGIS some times yields better output but only for those applicants who have passed more than 15-16 months with no grant...
> 
> What i have observed so far is, that 189 candidates timelines from the lodging of application to the grant of visa lies somewhere in 16-18 months...
> 
> Lastly if anybody been contacted by Team 13 after a span of 12 months, that surely is a Green signal for near to the completion of these checks...but those who been contacted after 10-12 months of lodging of application.
> 
> Again this is all what my personnel exp is and should not be taken as formal...As DIBP is the only concerned authority to give a formal statement over this regarding every individual case.
> 
> God bless you all,
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed


Hi Naveed,

I have applied in Dec 2012 but haven't received my grant get, so it has been 19+ months, would u advise me to lodge complain with IGIS? can you please tell me inform me on the procedure to make complain?


----------



## Naveed539

chalaa said:


> Hi Naveed,
> 
> I have applied in Dec 2012 but haven't received my grant get, so it has been 19+ months, would u advise me to lodge complain with IGIS? can you please tell me inform me on the procedure to make complain?


Yes i would surely ask you with force to contact IGIS since you have lodged your application times ago...You should be able to launch a complain byfilling your details in contact us part on IGIS website.

Best of luck,


----------



## qaisarkaleem

Hello everyone 
Employment 
I have claimed 15 points of experience , i got employment letter signed fro HR but Do i need to submit payslips of each month for last 10 yrs and bank statement of each month for last 10 yrs? Kindly reply because i only have record for last 4 years .


----------



## twister292

A little side-track from visa applicants, but I have completed my citizenship procedure as well.

My PR was granted 10-Jan-13, I applied for citizenship 26-Feb-14 after returning from a trip to Pakistan, had my test 14-Mar-14, ceremony on 8-July-14, applied for passport on 9-July-14 and passport finalised on 21-July-14.


----------



## mshokat

MusaBilal said:


> Congrats!


Thanks bro.


----------



## mshokat

Waqarali20005 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## blacknight_81

qaisarkaleem said:


> Hello everyone
> Employment
> I have claimed 15 points of experience , i got employment letter signed fro HR but Do i need to submit payslips of each month for last 10 yrs and bank statement of each month for last 10 yrs? Kindly reply because i only have record for last 4 years .


Pay slips, tax returns, bank statements and any other document which can prove your legal employment. Simple letter from HR is usually not sufficient.


----------



## siddiqij

I lodged my 189 visa on 31 May 2014 and my medicals on 9 June 2014.

In my emedical client it says that the Medicals were submitted to DIBP on 12 June 2014.

Also the link for health requirement is gone from immiAccount and it says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

I was reading some other posts which says MOC takes 5 weeks or more to process the health examination results.

Is there anyway I can know that the MOC processing is complete?


----------



## haq82

twister292 said:


> A little side-track from visa applicants, but I have completed my citizenship procedure as well. My PR was granted 10-Jan-13, I applied for citizenship 26-Feb-14 after returning from a trip to Pakistan, had my test 14-Mar-14, ceremony on 8-July-14, applied for passport on 9-July-14 and passport finalised on 21-July-14.


You applied for citizenship after 1 year of PR. I heard there is a requirement to be in Australia for at least 3-4 years before you apply for citizenship. Is it possible or you have other circumstances ?


----------



## shehpar

siddiqij said:


> I lodged my 189 visa on 31 May 2014 and my medicals on 9 June 2014.
> 
> In my emedical client it says that the Medicals were submitted to DIBP on 12 June 2014.
> 
> Also the link for health requirement is gone from immiAccount and it says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> I was reading some other posts which says MOC takes 5 weeks or more to process the health examination results.
> 
> Is there anyway I can know that the MOC processing is complete?


Contact your CO. They will update you regarding the status of medicals.


----------



## qaisarkaleem

blacknight_81 said:


> Pay slips, tax returns, bank statements and any other document which can prove your legal employment. Simple letter from HR is usually not sufficient.


Thanks for reply ! I m working in same company fr last 9 yrs , do i need to submit pay slips for each month of last 9"yrs cos i hav only record of last 4 yrs , same is the case wth bank statement .


----------



## samy25

Does it matter if you never been abroad to get grant? As i have seen many members who got grants they already are expats in some other country.. does it really matter?

As i never been abroad for job.


----------



## samy25

n any one from pak who applied after april 2014... got any contact email from CO?


----------



## expat-malik

qaisarkaleem said:


> Thanks for reply ! I m working in same company fr last 9 yrs , do i need to submit pay slips for each month of last 9"yrs cos i hav only record of last 4 yrs , same is the case wth bank statement .


The 'ideal' way is to submit monthly pay slips, along with bank statements that show those pay amounts in your account. 

I did not have all pay slips so what I did was I submitted one per year for the latest 3 years, my original offer letter at the company which mentioned monthly/annual salary, and increment/bonus letters for the initial years (whatever I could find) mentioning revised annual salary and bonus amount. I highlighted all salary lines in my bank statements which shows consistent monthly amount transferred in my account by company.
All this, along with the letter from HR also stating latest monthly salary. You can also try getting a letter from employer mentioning monthly salaries for the past years ( I couldn't get this, though ).

Basically any and all evidence that you can provide to them that can be cross-referenced through 2 or more documents is the best route...

At the end if you don't have everything, provide what you can, and if they are not convinced they will do employer verification ( like calling you employer to verify), which itself should not be an issue if you've worked for 9 yrs with same employer...


----------



## waseem_expat

qaisarkaleem said:


> Thanks for reply ! I m working in same company fr last 9 yrs , do i need to submit pay slips for each month of last 9"yrs cos i hav only record of last 4 yrs , same is the case wth bank statement .


The thing is you need to convince your CO that you really worked somewhere professionally. Just a letter from your HR is not convincing enough. The more documents you add (preferably from different sources e.g. Banks, FBR etc) the more convincing your story appears to the guy (CO) sitting thousands of miles away.

You need to search your documents archive and dig out every convincing document. I even emailed my office punch card and various Medical Insurance cards to CO.


----------



## zulfiqar_haider

samy25 said:


> Does it matter if you never been abroad to get grant? As i have seen many members who got grants they already are expats in some other country.. does it really matter?
> 
> As i never been abroad for job.


security clearance procedure from other countries might be more quick, not like Pakistani security agencies who work on such a slow pace


----------



## shehpar

waseem_expat said:


> The thing is you need to convince your CO that you really worked somewhere professionally. Just a letter from your HR is not convincing enough. The more documents you add (preferably from different sources e.g. Banks, FBR etc) the more convincing your story appears to the guy (CO) sitting thousands of miles away.
> 
> You need to search your documents archive and dig out every convincing document. I even emailed my office punch card and various Medical Insurance cards to CO.


Hi,

In my case, CO asked me to provide payslips for first 3 months after joining and last three months before leaving. May be in your case, you can provide the same and additional to that, if your company is paying you through Bank then bank statement will also be additive. Furthermore, since you work for the same company so Tax certificate will also be ideal for you.


----------



## hanali

Seniors please guide.

I want to apply for state sponsorship from NT. NT wants a proof of assets and financial capacity of 50000 Australian Dollars.

My wife has some property in her name and one account is also maintained in her name with some amount in it.

Can I submit these two sources along with my bank statements to substantiate my claims of financial capacity?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shukti

can anyone give me the contact no of gsm Adelaide team 8...


----------



## javaidiqbal

*It's a Grant*

:horn::horn::horn:*Got Direct grant today*:horn::horn::horn:

Good luck to all waiting grant; got grant exactly after 4 months on blessed day of Juma tul Wida.


----------



## hanali

javaidiqbal said:


> :horn::horn::horn:*Got Direct grant today*:horn::horn::horn:
> 
> Good luck to all waiting grant; got grant exactly after 4 months on blessed day of Juma tul Wida.


Great, Mabrook


----------



## BOLT

javaidiqbal said:


> :horn::horn::horn:*Got Direct grant today*:horn::horn::horn:
> 
> Good luck to all waiting grant; got grant exactly after 4 months on blessed day of Juma tul Wida.


wow! great news .....mabrook


----------



## donshoaibuc

Dear Forumites,

I uploaded my PCC to my immi account and sent email to my CO if I need to send these docs to team 13 and inquired about the status of my case. It's been 10 days and have not received any reply from CO and status of docs if also required and not received. Any comments on this delay from CO...........


----------



## Bret Hart

javaidiqbal said:


> :horn::horn::horn:*Got Direct grant today*:horn::horn::horn:
> 
> Good luck to all waiting grant; got grant exactly after 4 months on blessed day of Juma tul Wida.



Many Many Congrats...

Plz remember us in your prayers...


----------



## indiference

roze said:


> Hi I applied for my 190 Visa on 14 Apr 2014 and Got CO allocation on 08 July 2014...... While looking at various time lines I got Stressful  being Pakistani we have to wait too Long.


Well....thats the reality...best to accept it


----------



## Diablo170

Congrats to all the guys who've gotten their grants recently. I'm wondering do they even do external checks for 190 applicants? Doesn't make too much sense not to i.e. being sponsored by a state shouldn't reduce an applicant's risk in any way. Thoughts?


----------



## a_iqbal

Waqarali20005 said:


> I heard that uploading evidence of polio vaccination at the time of visa application is a must for pakistan and few other countries? i am trying to search the link for this information. Any one knows anything about it?


Yes, Polio vaccination card is must for Pakistani travelers traveling any where in the world. you can make the card from any govt hospital and validity is 1 yr from the date of issue. i guess uploading is not must but you must carry the card while you are taking your flight.


----------



## a_iqbal

Naveed539 said:


> Well when someone from that call center tells you that *"Your case is still undergoing External / Routine processing checks"*...It implies with no doubts further, that your case is being currently handled by ASIO for external checks. However please be informed that this is the routine checks, for which the correspondents from that specific call centres don,t have any sort of control upon...Though they can access your application and even see when you contacted them last time, what was the last correspondance by DIBP to a applicant by email or telephone either.
> 
> It is my personnel opinion that the contacting the IGIS some times yields better output but only for those applicants who have passed more than 15-16 months with no grant...
> 
> What i have observed so far is, that 189 candidates timelines from the lodging of application to the grant of visa lies somewhere in 16-18 months...
> 
> Lastly if anybody been contacted by Team 13 after a span of 12 months, that surely is a Green signal for near to the completion of these checks...but those who been contacted after 10-12 months of lodging of application.
> 
> Again this is all what my personnel exp is and should not be taken as formal...As DIBP is the only concerned authority to give a formal statement over this regarding every individual case.
> 
> God bless you all,
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed


Dear, 
I have the same condition like that, I have contacted by team 13 just after the 10 months of lodgement of application regarding some additional info required. do you think that our checks were just to be completed??? how much time more we should expect in grant ??


----------



## Naveed539

a_iqbal said:


> Dear,
> I have the same condition like that, I have contacted by team 13 just after the 10 months of lodgement of application regarding some additional info required. do you think that our checks were just to be completed??? how much time more we should expect in grant ??



Well I think you will be close to grant...that's what my exposure and personnel opinion stands for.


----------



## Waqarali20005

a_iqbal said:


> Yes, Polio vaccination card is must for Pakistani travelers traveling any where in the world. you can make the card from any govt hospital and validity is 1 yr from the date of issue. i guess uploading is not must but you must carry the card while you are taking your flight.


I know carrying this certificate is must but now uploading has also being made compulsory


----------



## Armageddon

Waqarali20005 said:


> I know carrying this certificate is must but now uploading has also being made compulsory


please share the source/reference of this information!


----------



## owais83

guys whats the difference between an admin officer and a case officer ?


----------



## mashaikh

siddiqij said:


> I lodged my 189 visa on 31 May 2014 and my medicals on 9 June 2014.
> 
> In my emedical client it says that the Medicals were submitted to DIBP on 12 June 2014.
> 
> Also the link for health requirement is gone from immiAccount and it says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> I was reading some other posts which says MOC takes 5 weeks or more to process the health examination results.
> 
> Is there anyway I can know that the MOC processing is complete?


I think your medical is not referred to MOC, because i inquired about my case and they told me that my medical is referred to MOC and in my case the link is not disappeared. One reason is that may be if they required more tests for me than i have to use the same link again. But if you want to get the confirmation you can call at 0061731367000.


----------



## softhearted

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how do I contact IOM for asking about the tickets and their other provisions?

Softhearted


----------



## sultanshah

Salam,

Dear friends I have been assessed 5 years work experience by engineers australia for electrical engineer. Will the DIBP consider all these 5 years or there is a probability that it might deduct any experience.

Regards


----------



## blacknight_81

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> 
> Dear friends I have been assessed 5 years work experience by engineers australia for electrical engineer. Will the DIBP consider all these 5 years or there is a probability that it might deduct any experience.
> 
> Regards


You will most probably have to prove your employment of 5 years. Usually they do not deduct any.


----------



## fmasaud84

mashaikh said:


> I think your medical is not referred to MOC, because i inquired about my case and they told me that my medical is referred to MOC and in my case the link is not disappeared. One reason is that may be if they required more tests for me than i have to use the same link again. But if you want to get the confirmation you can call at 0061731367000.


so in my case .. can I assume that my medicals were ok and i should get something from CO soon ? 

i have done my medicals on 15th July and they have submitted on 17th of July. since then that medical link has disappeared.


----------



## owais83

I have a question , does the request of F80 and F 1221 means that I have been assigned a case officer ? I am confused


----------



## Diablo170

owais83 said:


> I have a question , does the request of F80 and F 1221 means that I have been assigned a case officer ? I am confused


Yes


----------



## zahoorahmed

owais83 said:


> I have a question , does the request of F80 and F 1221 means that I have been assigned a case officer ? I am confused


No. Not necessarily.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## donshoaibuc

zahoorahmed said:


> No. Not necessarily.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Zahoor,

I uploaded my PCC on immiaccount 10 days ago and emailed to CO about it but have not received any reply. Is this normal or there is something else I should do. Please advise........


----------



## zahoorahmed

donshoaibuc said:


> Hi Zahoor,
> 
> I uploaded my PCC on immiaccount 10 days ago and emailed to CO about it but have not received any reply. Is this normal or there is something else I should do. Please advise........


Generally it should be acknowledged by the CO as you have already sent e-mail. But sometimes they are late in reply. The response time varies CO to CO.

You may also send the followup e-mail to get the acknowledgement if you really want to get confirmation.


----------



## qaisarkaleem

expat-malik said:


> The 'ideal' way is to submit monthly pay slips, along with bank statements that show those pay amounts in your account.
> 
> I did not have all pay slips so what I did was I submitted one per year for the latest 3 years, my original offer letter at the company which mentioned monthly/annual salary, and increment/bonus letters for the initial years (whatever I could find) mentioning revised annual salary and bonus amount. I highlighted all salary lines in my bank statements which shows consistent monthly amount transferred in my account by company.
> All this, along with the letter from HR also stating latest monthly salary. You can also try getting a letter from employer mentioning monthly salaries for the past years ( I couldn't get this, though ).
> 
> Basically any and all evidence that you can provide to them that can be cross-referenced through 2 or more documents is the best route..
> At the end if you don't have everything, provide what you can, and if they are not convinced they will do employer verification ( like calling you employer to verify), which itself should not be an issue if you've worked for 9 yrs with same employer...




Thanks dear


----------



## Hasnain

Hasnain said:


> Hi, AOA and hello to everyone
> 
> I have decided to break my silence after long time. I am also 189 and lodged application in Jan-2013. Meds and PCC were requested by CO and I submitted in March-2013. Further documents were asked in May and June-13 and were submitted accordingly.
> 
> Waiting since then and now its my 12th month going on after lodging application.
> 
> I hope and pray that all applicants will get their grant in coming days (very near future) and this painful waiting time will be over as it is not letting most of us plan anything.
> 
> Insha'Allah all would be fine soon.
> 
> Keep praying""""""""
> 
> IELTS R8.5, L8.5, S7.5, W7.5 / 189 Visa Lodged Jan-13 / Meds and PCC requested by CO Mar-13 / Grant: Insha'Allah Soon!!!



Still waiting... Still my case in security checks as per CO. 
Are there any more applicants from Jan 2013 waiting for grants...? Please share. Wait is killing me.


----------



## donshoaibuc

Very True, the wait time is too much. Is there something we can do, raise our voice to the concerned authorities and try to expedite the procedure of security checks.........


----------



## shazz03

Hasnain said:


> Still waiting... Still my case in security checks as per CO.
> Are there any more applicants from Jan 2013 waiting for grants...? Please share. Wait is killing me.


i have logged my case on 16th Dec 2012 still waiting for Grant ... same issue external Security checks.


----------



## roze

I lodge my 190 Visa and CO allocation as well 3 weeks back
Did 190 will also take long to get the Grant?


----------



## Hasnain

shazz03 said:


> i have logged my case on 16th Dec 2012 still waiting for Grant ... same issue external Security checks.


Dear
I can understand your pain also. Only thing we can do is to stay strong and pray for everyone. God bless us all.


----------



## fmasaud84

shazz03 said:


> i have logged my case on 16th Dec 2012 still waiting for Grant ... same issue external Security checks.


I think you will get something soon.

I have applied on 19th dec 2012 and got my medical and pcc call recently.


----------



## fmasaud84

donshoaibuc said:


> Hi Zahoor,
> 
> I uploaded my PCC on immiaccount 10 days ago and emailed to CO about it but have not received any reply. Is this normal or there is something else I should do. Please advise........


Check the status in immi account.

I have uploaded my pcc and sent via email as well and the status has changed to received with todays date.


----------



## fmasaud84

roze said:


> I lodge my 190 Visa and CO allocation as well 3 weeks back
> Did 190 will also take long to get the Grant?


Since u r female applicant + 190. Therefore, this should not take long to get the grant.


----------



## fmasaud84

donshoaibuc said:


> Very True, the wait time is too much. Is there something we can do, raise our voice to the concerned authorities and try to expedite the procedure of security checks.........


Raise ur voice to concerned authority ( God) only he can help otherwise this takes time.


----------



## a_iqbal

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> 
> Dear friends I have been assessed 5 years work experience by engineers australia for electrical engineer. Will the DIBP consider all these 5 years or there is a probability that it might deduct any experience.
> 
> Regards


no, only ACS is deducting experience in the new policy. EA is not deducting any experience as per my knowledege


----------



## Naveed539

shazz03 said:


> i have logged my case on 16th Dec 2012 still waiting for Grant ... same issue external Security checks.


Hey Bro...Looking at the recent trend of grants, it is well evident that you are close to VISA GRANT as cases from backlog are finalized side by side...I am aware of the pain, that might be pinching you but still as a muslim you must keep a belief that there must be something good enough in this as well, as God always does best for us...

I know lot of people who were frustrated because of late grants, but now they said the delay was good for them since they were better able to deal with Financial Stability plus Administrative management of things before BIG MOVE to Australia...

Even same holds true for myself...Utilize this precious time to stay max with your Family as being homesick and lonely is the only *BIG cost*, that one has to bear while traveling to a place 1000 km away from your loved ones...

If social cost (The cost of leaving our loved ones back home) could have been some thing tangible and measurable, i am sure this would have been something times greater than what we have actually paid for VISA GRANT.

I wish you all best of luck and a speedy grant.

Wishing everybody at this fabulous forum a Advance Eid greetings.

Kind Regards,
Naveed


----------



## ambitious

shazz03 said:


> i have logged my case on 16th Dec 2012 still waiting for Grant ... same issue external Security checks.


Hi there,

Don't worry and hold on. I am senior than you by 10 days and still floating... 

Everything will get sorted soon. Just cheer up and enjoy your life. Rather than :behindsofa:


----------



## ambitious

Naveed539 said:


> Hey Bro...Looking at the recent trend of grants, it is well evident that you are close to VISA GRANT as cases from backlog are finalized side by side...I am aware of the pain, that might be pinching you but still as a muslim you must keep a belief that there must be something good enough in this as well, as God always does best for us...
> 
> I know lot of people who were frustrated because of late grants, but now they said the delay was good for them since they were better able to deal with Financial Stability plus Administrative management of things before BIG MOVE to Australia...
> 
> Even same holds true for myself...Utilize this precious time to stay max with your Family as being homesick and lonely is the only *BIG cost*, that one has to bear while traveling to a place 1000 km away from your loved ones...
> 
> If social cost (The cost of leaving our loved ones back home) could have been some thing tangible and measurable, i am sure this would have been something times greater than what we have actually paid for VISA GRANT.
> 
> I wish you all best of luck and a speedy grant.
> 
> Wishing everybody at this fabulous forum a Advance Eid greetings.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Naveed


Hi Naveed,

I totally agree with you, the things which we don't feel of much value today will be most precious tomorrow. We will miss everything which we have here today, even the traffic on the road, noise on the street, call for prayers etc. May God Bless everyone before the month ends; and make this EID the most Memorable for ALL. Ameen.


----------



## roze

*Thanks*



fmasaud84 said:


> Since u r female applicant + 190. Therefore, this should not take long to get the grant.


but still m worried


----------



## shazz03

Thanks. guys ...

you all are great support ... hopefully you all get speedy Grant... 

I would suggest keep in touch with your Case Officer ... but not too often because it will further delay your case.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Hi Everyone, my brother's case has some issue and i wanted to share with you and ask for your help and advice ( would be good to see if anyone was in the same situation) 

Well let me start by his timeline, 189 lodged 16dec2012, CO 20FEB, medical/pcc call on the 4th2014 of june and he submitted Iran and AFP and medicals altogether on the 17th of June. Medicals were cleared on the 20th July and 2 days later a different CO emailed saying case is decison-ready and a new overseas police check is now required. [ over the past 1.5 years they only asked for Iran and AFP police check, but never Malaysia PCC)

They want a Malaysia PCC which he resided between the age of 17 and 18.5 in 2004-2006 period. Getting the Malaysia police check is a nightmare, apparently it can take up to 4 months but this is not the problem. The problem is that although we applied online for the police check, but the malaysia high commission website says that " non-residents MUST HAVE proof of 12 months minimum stay in order to get it otherwise application will be invalid or delayed upon allocation by royal police officer. 

The passport he held 10 years ago was long gone and he has changed 2 passports since so we have no proof of visa stamps or anything and we used his new passport to lodge the online PCC application form ( which only accepts passports with at least 6 months validity left). 

Now we are worried and do not know what to do. I emailed their emabssy in Iran and no response, i have emailed their consulate in melbourne and perth and canberra and still no response. I called the foreign ministery of Malaysia and the person over the phone said she doesnt know and asked me to call back again after eid-fitrr. 

Is it possible to sign a statutory declaration form and ask CO if she can waive this PCC requirement? If the waiver request is denied, will they reject his application or just ask us to wait further for the online PCC application to see how it goes? 

I am really worried please help me.
thx


----------



## blacknight_81

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi Everyone, my brother's case has some issue and i wanted to share with you and ask for your help and advice ( would be good to see if anyone was in the same situation)
> 
> Well let me start by his timeline, 189 lodged 16dec2012, CO 20FEB, medical/pcc call on the 4th2014 of june and he submitted Iran and AFP and medicals altogether on the 17th of June. Medicals were cleared on the 20th July and 2 days later a different CO emailed saying case is decison-ready and a new overseas police check is now required. [ over the past 1.5 years they only asked for Iran and AFP police check, but never Malaysia PCC)
> 
> They want a Malaysia PCC which he resided between the age of 17 and 18.5 in 2004-2006 period. Getting the Malaysia police check is a nightmare, apparently it can take up to 4 months but this is not the problem. The problem is that although we applied online for the police check, but the malaysia high commission website says that " non-residents MUST HAVE proof of 12 months minimum stay in order to get it otherwise application will be invalid or delayed upon allocation by royal police officer.
> 
> The passport he held 10 years ago was long gone and he has changed 2 passports since so we have no proof of visa stamps or anything and we used his new passport to lodge the online PCC application form ( which only accepts passports with at least 6 months validity left).
> 
> Now we are worried and do not know what to do. I emailed their emabssy in Iran and no response, i have emailed their consulate in melbourne and perth and canberra and still no response. I called the foreign ministery of Malaysia and the person over the phone said she doesnt know and asked me to call back again after eid-fitrr.
> 
> Is it possible to sign a statutory declaration form and ask CO if she can waive this PCC requirement? If the waiver request is denied, will they reject his application or just ask us to wait further for the online PCC application to see how it goes?
> 
> I am really worried please help me.
> thx


Yes, it can be waived if you can prove that you have made every attempt to obtain Malaysian PCC.


----------



## msohaibkhan

roze said:


> but still m worried


Irrespective of gender, 190 visa cases are finalized within 3 to 6 months for Pakistanis


----------



## twister292

haq82 said:


> You applied for citizenship after 1 year of PR. I heard there is a requirement to be in Australia for at least 3-4 years before you apply for citizenship. Is it possible or you have other circumstances ?


I was on a student visa for 5 years before that.

Citizenship needs 4 years in Australia, of which at least one year has to be on PR.


----------



## perfect stranger

twister292 said:


> I was on a student visa for 5 years before that.
> 
> Citizenship needs 4 years in Australia, of which at least one year has to be on PR.


For citizenship, do we need PCC from places lived in places in last 10 years (like for PR) or do we need to get from all countries we lived since 18th birthday.

Say in case when applying for citizenship, I would not have lived in Pakistan for more than 1 year, stil do I have to submit PCC for Pakistan when applying for citizenship.


From the following requirement from immigration site, it seems that we only need PCC from countries post PR where we have lived more than 12 months 

You will need to provide original penal clearance certificates from overseas countries if, since the grant of your permanent Australian visa:

you lived or travelled overseas since the age of 18 years or over, and 
the total time spent overseas added up to 12 months or more, and 
the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days, or 
you are requested to do so by the department.


http://www.citizenship.gov.au/applying/files/pid_docs/conferral_checklist/


----------



## fmasaud84

after the submission of medicals and pcc What is avg time for the grant ?


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> after the submission of medicals and pcc What is avg time for the grant ?


yeah .... I want to know that too. especially for the CO, you and me both are with


----------



## fmasaud84

mlsroofing said:


> Not more 12 months


Bro i know this

I was asking about avg time which other applicants are facing

My pcc has updated to received but medicals are still showing requested in the immi account


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> yeah .... I want to know that too. especially for the CO, you and me both are with


I thought you have received ur grant already


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> I thought you have received ur grant already


I wish that was true but still waiting. Last week she replied that they are waiting finalisation of our meds, which were uploaded on 1st July.

The ImmiAccount login page is showing information about polio vaccination. Did CO tell you explicitly anything about it? or anyone else?


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> I wish that was true but still waiting. Last week she replied that they are waiting finalisation of our meds, which were uploaded on 1st July.
> 
> The ImmiAccount login page is showing information about polio vaccination. Did CO tell you explicitly anything about it? or anyone else?


I have uploaded my meds on 17th July and for my wife on 23rd of July , PCC uploaded on 17th July as well.

I have sent a couple of emails to CO as there is an issue with my HAP ID.

CO had sent an email requesting for Meds and she had mentioned a HAP ID. However, when i printed my referral letter from IMMI account that had a different HAP ID and my medicals are against that HAP ID.

I have informed CO about this but no reply so far.

i have read about the polio on the website but CO hasnt asked anything. this will not apply to me since i have not been to pakistan for 28 days or more after the 5th May but my Wife may have to get this certificate.

what do they finalise in the meds ?


----------



## amirali

Naveed539 said:


> Well when someone from that call center tells you that *"Your case is still undergoing External / Routine processing checks"*...It implies with no doubts further, that your case is being currently handled by ASIO for external checks. However please be informed that this is the routine checks, for which the correspondents from that specific call centres don,t have any sort of control upon...Though they can access your application and even see when you contacted them last time, what was the last correspondance by DIBP to a applicant by email or telephone either.
> 
> It is my personnel opinion that the contacting the IGIS some times yields better output but only for those applicants who have passed more than 15-16 months with no grant...
> 
> What i have observed so far is, that 189 candidates timelines from the lodging of application to the grant of visa lies somewhere in 16-18 months...
> 
> Lastly if anybody been contacted by Team 13 after a span of 12 months, that surely is a Green signal for near to the completion of these checks...but those who been contacted after 10-12 months of lodging of application.
> 
> Again this is all what my personnel exp is and should not be taken as formal...As DIBP is the only concerned authority to give a formal statement over this regarding every individual case.
> 
> God bless you all,
> 
> Regards,
> Naveed


My Timeline is quite similar to yours Naveed.

189 EOI submitted Onshore : 18/01/2013
Invitation to apply: 26/01/2013
Application Lodged: 30/01/2013
PCC and Medicals front loaded: 22/03/2013
CO allocated and requested Form80: 06/04/2013
Additional info requested by CO (mainly regarding Form80): 20/07/2013

Requested Info was Submitted within few days and CO confirmed the External checks had begun and predicted the outcome of security checks to come through by "at least" May/June 2014 !!

Official Medical call: 20/03/2014 (and finalized within 3 weeks)
Official AFP call: 28/04/2014 (and finalized within 2 weeks)

Application Status inquiry was made to CO in June 2014 as she had given me some sort of time frame the year before and a different officer (not my initial CO) replied with a general statement saying " routine checks are being done by external agencies....."

An Inquiry was made to IGIS (after above status inquiry to DIBP) and they came back with a general reply saying everything is normal and suggesting to contact them again after 6 months.

Team 13 contacted me few days ago (Almost 18 months after my lodgement !!) requesting an updated form80 and resume with explanation for all gaps in between employment ! and include addresses for all education institutions including my primary schools, etc..

I am under the impression that my security check will take even longer now as ASIO need to perform additional checks as per my updated Form 80 because I made two trips overseas to my home country (Iran) after lodgement of my application.

Just wondering what is your thoughts on this ? 
How was your experience in dealing with Team13 ? How long should I expect to my visa grant from now considering that they contacted me so late (after 18 months !) asking for more info ? 


Thanks
Amir


----------



## Hasnain

amirali said:


> My Timeline is quite similar to yours Naveed.
> 
> 189 EOI submitted Onshore : 18/01/2013
> Invitation to apply: 26/01/2013
> Application Lodged: 30/01/2013
> PCC and Medicals front loaded: 22/03/2013
> CO allocated and requested Form80: 06/04/2013
> Additional info requested by CO (mainly regarding Form80): 20/07/2013
> 
> Requested Info was Submitted within few days and CO confirmed the External checks had begun and predicted the outcome of security checks to come through by "at least" May/June 2014 !!
> 
> Official Medical call: 20/03/2014 (and finalized within 3 weeks)
> Official AFP call: 28/04/2014 (and finalized within 2 weeks)
> 
> Application Status inquiry was made to CO in June 2014 as she had given me some sort of time frame the year before and a different officer (not my initial CO) replied with a general statement saying " routine checks are being done by external agencies....."
> 
> An Inquiry was made to IGIS (after above status inquiry to DIBP) and they came back with a general reply saying everything is normal and suggesting to contact them again after 6 months.
> 
> Team 13 contacted me few days ago (Almost 18 months after my lodgement !!) requesting an updated form80 and resume with explanation for all gaps in between employment ! and include addresses for all education institutions including my primary schools, etc..
> 
> I am under the impression that my security check will take even longer now as ASIO need to perform additional checks as per my updated Form 80 because I made two trips overseas to my home country (Iran) after lodgement of my application.
> 
> Just wondering what is your thoughts on this ?
> How was your experience in dealing with Team13 ? How long should I expect to my visa grant from now considering that they contacted me so late (after 18 months !) asking for more info ?
> 
> Thanks
> Amir


Brother, which team is having your case? My timeline is almost (exactly) same with you. CO asked for med and pcc and all submitted since Apr 2013. Since then "routine checks going on"..... But I have not heard after July 2014 when I submitted additional documents (same as you)... Kindly share your team and be patient... Insha'Allah your grant is on the way!!! Cheers


----------



## Hasnain

Hasnain said:


> Brother, which team is having your case? My timeline is almost (exactly) same with you. CO asked for med and pcc and all submitted since Apr 2013. Since then "routine checks going on"..... But I have not heard after July 2014 when I submitted additional documents (same as you)... Kindly share your team and be patient... Insha'Allah your grant is on the way!!! Cheers


Sorry, correction....
Brother, which team is having your case? My timeline is almost (exactly) same with you. CO asked for med and pcc and all submitted since Apr 2013. Since then "routine checks going on"..... But I have not heard after July 2013 (not 2014... Typing error) when I submitted additional documents (same as you)... Kindly share your team and be patient... Insha'Allah your grant is on the way!!! Cheers


----------



## amirali

Hasnain said:


> Brother, which team is having your case? My timeline is almost (exactly) same with you. CO asked for med and pcc and all submitted since Apr 2013. Since then "routine checks going on"..... But I have not heard after July 2014 when I submitted additional documents (same as you)... Kindly share your team and be patient... Insha'Allah your grant is on the way!!! Cheers


Team 7 Adelaide !
have you been contacted by team 13 recently ?


----------



## Hasnain

amirali said:


> Team 7 !
> Were you contacted by team 13 recently ?


Brother, I am with Brisbane 33(Initial few months it was Team 34). Since beginning only one CO replied me always but last month (June 2014) they said that its the whole team taking care of the case and not one CO... So I with T33 Brisbane... Never contacted by anyone else... IA we will get grant soon. Plz PM me your contact details.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Hi everyone, 

Does anyone have experience with Malaysian PCC procedure? 

there are lots of conflicting information on this both on their embassies websites and forums [ most comments are dated back to 2005-2008]. Some say it's a simple online application ( which we did that for my brother) and some say you still need to post documents to either embassy or malaysia. 

Some say its only online and once the status says " approved", a print out version can be collected at consulate counter upon payment. 

I have called their embassy and every time they tell me something different and this is really getting really frustrating. they do not reply to my emails. I called Malaysia and they also bounce me around over the phone and act extremely unresponsive. Their embassies websites are old and look like they havent been updated in years. 

I dont know what to do, please help me if you can.
thx


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Hasnain said:


> Sorry, correction....
> Brother, which team is having your case? My timeline is almost (exactly) same with you. CO asked for med and pcc and all submitted since Apr 2013. Since then "routine checks going on"..... But I have not heard after July 2013 (not 2014... Typing error) when I submitted additional documents (same as you)... Kindly share your team and be patient... Insha'Allah your grant is on the way!!! Cheers


My checks started in December 2013 according to CO

they were finalized sometime in May, meds and PCCs were requested in june and grant after a few weeks. Hopefully you will get yours soon.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Sooooo happy for u!!!!!!!


----------



## hassan111

ASA Friends,

By Grace of Almighty Allah, I have recieved 190 visa grant email today morning....

My timeline can be seen in signature.


Thanks


----------



## donshoaibuc

Congratulations Hasan111


----------



## sultanshah

hassan111 said:


> ASA Friends,
> 
> By Grace of Almighty Allah, I have recieved 190 visa grant email today morning....
> 
> My timeline can be seen in signature.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Salam

Hassan how r u. I congratulate you on ur success. Please tell me you applied as a single person or with family. you uploaded the medicals and PCC frontload or when asked by the CO. any other documents he asked apart from the requires documents. Please can you also outline what documents you submitted. A help and guidance from you will be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Sultan Shah


----------



## hassan111

sultanshah said:


> Salam
> 
> Hassan how r u. I congratulate you on ur success. Please tell me you applied as a single person or with family. you uploaded the medicals and PCC frontload or when asked by the CO. any other documents he asked apart from the requires documents. Please can you also outline what documents you submitted. A help and guidance from you will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sultan Shah


Thanks Sultan.

I applied as single person(not married yet). Yes I uploaded medical,pcc and form 80 upfront. I never had any communication with CO, infact I never knew that I have been allocated a co.
Regarding uploaded documents, below is list.

Personal: Passport, snap, birth certificate and its translation, driving licence, PCC and form80.
Educational: Matric, inter certificates, BS degree and transcript, EA assessment letter.
Employement: Joining letter, Letter from HR, letter from line manager stating job responsibilites, pay slips for whole duration, bank statement, traning certificates, promotion letters.

Giving as much as evidence as u can for points claimed is the key. I would recomend uploading pcc, medical and form 80 upfront. Try to figure out appropiate time via trend people are getting CO allocations and grants and upload dovs according to it.

Feel free for any query.

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## sanazahidkhan

*loading upfront*

How do u load someting upfront? N link for form 89?? Thanks!!


----------



## roze

Hi
Can AnyOne elaborate about Polio Vaccination Certificate ?
My Co has been allocated since 3 weeks... I uploaded my all documents in immi account even my Medical as well.
Now any suggestion or Idea about Polio Vaccination Certificate?

Best Reagards


----------



## hassan111

sanazahidkhan said:


> How do u load someting upfront? N link for form 89?? Thanks!!


in right corner attached document tab, if you select evidence type "Charachter Evidence of" then in document type " Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" is appearing.

Thats how I uploaded it.

THanks


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> I have uploaded my meds on 17th July and for my wife on 23rd of July , PCC uploaded on 17th July as well.
> 
> I have sent a couple of emails to CO as there is an issue with my HAP ID.
> 
> CO had sent an email requesting for Meds and she had mentioned a HAP ID. However, when i printed my referral letter from IMMI account that had a different HAP ID and my medicals are against that HAP ID.
> 
> I have informed CO about this but no reply so far.
> 
> i have read about the polio on the website but CO hasnt asked anything. this will not apply to me since i have not been to pakistan for 28 days or more after the 5th May but my Wife may have to get this certificate.
> 
> what do they finalise in the meds ?



As far as I know DIBP finalises meds if test results are within limits (whatever they have set) otherwise they refer meds to Medical Officer of Commonwealth (MOC) for detailed analysis and further tests, if required.

the former should take around 4-6 weeks and later 3-4 months.


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> As far as I know DIBP finalises meds if test results are within limits (whatever they have set) otherwise they refer meds to Medical Officer of Commonwealth (MOC) for detailed analysis and further tests, if required.
> 
> the former should take around 4-6 weeks and later 3-4 months.


so i must wait for a month at least even if they have not referred my medical
is there any way to know if medicals have been referred ?


----------



## fmasaud84

roze said:


> Hi
> Can AnyOne elaborate about Polio Vaccination Certificate ?
> My Co has been allocated since 3 weeks... I uploaded my all documents in immi account even my Medical as well.
> Now any suggestion or Idea about Polio Vaccination Certificate?
> 
> Best Reagards


have you been to pakistan for 28 days or more after 5th may ?


----------



## Haseeb22

Well my agent received an email from my CO (Not the one originally I had, this time the name in signature was different). CO confirmed that my new born baby has been added to the application (which later got confirmed as baby's name started appearing in the immi account) plus asked to arrange health examinations by just sending the HAP ID, lucky me that I got the email at 7 in the evening n got health examination appointment for next day noon, and, to my surprise, the health examination cleared in less than 24 hours. Along with the HAP e mail, CO said that since primary n secondary applicant's (me n my wife) PCC are expired so new ones should be uploaded (this means they are actually going through the documents) does this mean anything? Positive or Negative?


----------



## mshoaib

*PIC and External Checks*

AoA

I have a recent communication with the CO over the medical and pcc status which were submitted a month ago after the CO called for it.

In his reply, he mentioned the Public Interest Criteria (PIC) and external checks. Are these two linked with each other and what exactly is the PICs, any checklist 

mshoaib


----------



## mshoaib

Haseeb22 said:


> Well my agent received an email from my CO (Not the one originally I had, this time the name in signature was different). CO confirmed that my new born baby has been added to the application (which later got confirmed as baby's name started appearing in the immi account) plus asked to arrange health examinations by just sending the HAP ID, lucky me that I got the email at 7 in the evening n got health examination appointment for next day noon, and, to my surprise, the health examination cleared in less than 24 hours. Along with the HAP e mail, CO said that since primary n secondary applicant's (me n my wife) PCC are expired so new ones should be uploaded (this means they are actually going through the documents) does this mean anything? Positive or Negative?


How do you know that Medicals are cleared. Did the CO specifically mention it ?


----------



## fmasaud84

mshoaib said:


> AoA
> 
> I have a recent communication with the CO over the medical and pcc status which were submitted a month ago after the CO called for it.
> 
> In his reply, he mentioned the Public Interest Criteria (PIC) and external checks. Are these two linked with each other and what exactly is the PICs, any checklist
> 
> mshoaib


what is your timeline ?


----------



## roze

fmasaud84 said:


> have you been to pakistan for 28 days or more after 5th may ?


Yes am here in Pakistan since 2months


----------



## Haseeb22

mshoaib said:


> How do you know that Medicals are cleared. Did the CO specifically mention it ?


Because in the IMMI account, it says "No medical examination required for this applicant based on the information provided to the department"


----------



## mshoaib

fmasaud84 said:


> what is your timeline ?


Please see the signature


----------



## mshoaib

Haseeb22 said:


> Because in the IMMI account, it says "No medical examination required for this applicant based on the information provided to the department"


Good one. 

What would be status if the Meds are referred....any idea?


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> so i must wait for a month at least even if they have not referred my medical
> is there any way to know if medicals have been referred ?


Few weeks ago, I also asked the same question on forum but could not get definite answer except to ask CO. Unfortunately, our CO is not telling us. Last reply to my email was also from someone else 10 days ago who just said that they are waiting for finalisation of my meds. He/she did not mention anything about referral to MOC.

One forum member whose meds have been referred to MOC still has "Organise Health Examinations bla bla" link active on ImmiAccount, which in my case disappeared when meds were uploaded.

However, in my case Evidence of Health still shows 'Requested' whereas PCC status changed to 'Received' after few days when I uploaded.


----------



## BOLT

Haseeb22 said:


> Because in the IMMI account, it says "No medical examination required for this applicant based on the information provided to the department"


No, unfortunately it does not mean necessarily clearance of meds. It actually means that meds has been uploaded by the clinic.

My status in immiaccount also turned as above the day meds were uploaded but even after 20 days CO specifically told me that they are still waiting for finalisation of meds.


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> Few weeks ago, I also asked the same question on forum but could not get definite answer except to ask CO. Unfortunately, our CO is not telling us. Last reply to my email was also from someone else 10 days ago who just said that they are waiting for finalisation of my meds. He/she did not mention anything about referral to MOC.
> 
> One forum member whose meds have been referred to MOC still has "Organise Health Examinations bla bla" link active on ImmiAccount, which in my case disappeared when meds were uploaded.
> 
> However, in my case Evidence of Health still shows 'Requested' whereas PCC status changed to 'Received' after few days when I uploaded.


yes .. exactly the same for me as well.

the status of PCC has changed to received but for Health still shows requested.

as i know that my BP was fine , Urine was ok as well since this information i had from the hospital . for HIV , TB and Hep.. etc we have every 2 years check up in UAE for visa renewal so i never had any issue with that. 

i am just curious usually my CO replies fast but now since 17th of July i have not received any reply . 

lets see !!!


----------



## Haseeb22

mshoaib said:


> Good one.
> 
> What would be status if the Meds are referred....any idea?


Then the original link will stay there and where it says "Received" it would say "Referred"


----------



## Naveed539

amirali said:


> My Timeline is quite similar to yours Naveed.
> 
> 189 EOI submitted Onshore : 18/01/2013
> Invitation to apply: 26/01/2013
> Application Lodged: 30/01/2013
> PCC and Medicals front loaded: 22/03/2013
> CO allocated and requested Form80: 06/04/2013
> Additional info requested by CO (mainly regarding Form80): 20/07/2013
> 
> Requested Info was Submitted within few days and CO confirmed the External checks had begun and predicted the outcome of security checks to come through by "at least" May/June 2014 !!
> 
> Official Medical call: 20/03/2014 (and finalized within 3 weeks)
> Official AFP call: 28/04/2014 (and finalized within 2 weeks)
> 
> Application Status inquiry was made to CO in June 2014 as she had given me some sort of time frame the year before and a different officer (not my initial CO) replied with a general statement saying " routine checks are being done by external agencies....."
> 
> An Inquiry was made to IGIS (after above status inquiry to DIBP) and they came back with a general reply saying everything is normal and suggesting to contact them again after 6 months.
> 
> Team 13 contacted me few days ago (Almost 18 months after my lodgement !!) requesting an updated form80 and resume with explanation for all gaps in between employment ! and include addresses for all education institutions including my primary schools, etc..
> 
> I am under the impression that my security check will take even longer now as ASIO need to perform additional checks as per my updated Form 80 because I made two trips overseas to my home country (Iran) after lodgement of my application.
> 
> Just wondering what is your thoughts on this ?
> How was your experience in dealing with Team13 ? How long should I expect to my visa grant from now considering that they contacted me so late (after 18 months !) asking for more info ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Amir




Hi Amir,

After going through details in your case, It is my very strong opinion that You are close to your Visa grant...As things happened exactly in the same way with me...I was contacted by Team 13 regarding explanation of missing gaps etc...And then after a month or two, I got my VISA...

So i would anticipate that you are very much close to grant as per my exposure and opinion.

Happy Eid greetings and Best of luck for Grant,

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## Waqarali20005

CO asked me to provide polio vaccination certificate


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqarali20005 said:


> I heard that uploading evidence of polio vaccination at the time of visa application is a must for pakistan and few other countries? i am trying to search the link for this information. Any one knows anything about it?


confirmed by CO!!! even the massge is appearing on Immiaccount


----------



## Haseeb22

Waqarali20005 said:


> confirmed by CO!!! even the massge is appearing on Immiaccount


Not asked by my CO neither there is any link in my immi account


----------



## shehpar

mshoaib said:


> Please see the signature


Hi mshoaib,

have you received specific email from CO to submit the medical / pcc or it was part of some generic checklist? as I can see from your timelines that you had received call after one year.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Haseeb22 said:


> Not asked by my CO neither there is any link in my immi account


this is what it says in immiaccount login page



> •Visa applicants, applying from outside Australia, who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria, _Pakistan_, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, _on or after 5 May 2014_ should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio. Failure to provide the certificate may result in delays processing your application.
> 
> This measure is in response to the World Health Organization.s declaration of wild poliovirus transmission as a Public Health Emergency of International Concern.
> 
> For further information, please refer to http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/threats-public-health.html


----------



## siddiqij

hassan111 said:


> Thanks Sultan.
> 
> I applied as single person(not married yet). Yes I uploaded medical,pcc and form 80 upfront. I never had any communication with CO, infact I never knew that I have been allocated a co.
> Regarding uploaded documents, below is list.
> 
> Personal: Passport, snap, birth certificate and its translation, driving licence, PCC and form80.
> Educational: Matric, inter certificates, BS degree and transcript, EA assessment letter.
> Employement: Joining letter, Letter from HR, letter from line manager stating job responsibilites, pay slips for whole duration, bank statement, traning certificates, promotion letters.
> 
> Giving as much as evidence as u can for points claimed is the key. I would recomend uploading pcc, medical and form 80 upfront. Try to figure out appropiate time via trend people are getting CO allocations and grants and upload dovs according to it.
> 
> Feel free for any query.
> 
> Thanks
> Hassan


Firstly, Congratulations on getting the grant. Wish you a great life in Australia. 

I wanted to know if you uploaded all documents as certified or were you being selective with certification of some documents?


----------



## khalidshaikh

Hi All,

I submitted Meds and PCC on 18 June 2014 for 189 SI visa and after 1 month I sent mail to my CO asking for update on my case. CO from Adelaide GSM team 8 initials JN replied the following. Any one has idea regarding this, does it means that my application is going through security check and how long can it take for pakistani applicants??? Please assist.....

QUOTE

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.

UNQUOTE


----------



## BOLT

khalidshaikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted Meds and PCC on 18 June 2014 for 189 SI visa and after 1 month I sent mail to my CO asking for update on my case. CO from Adelaide GSM team 8 initials JN replied the following. Any one has idea regarding this, does it means that my application is going through security check and how long can it take for pakistani applicants??? Please assist.....
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> UNQUOTE


he absolutely did not tell you anything and just acted lazy and copy pasted standard reply. it means nothing.


----------



## muddassar

*Sub Class 189*

Dear Friends,
I have applied for GSM Sub Class 189, my Time Line is as:

EOI Submitted: 28-May-2014
Invitation to Apply: 09-June-2014
Paid Visa Fee: 15-June-2014
Med Submitted: 20-June-2014
PCC Submitted: 10-July-2014
Form80 & All other Docs Uploaded: 20-July-2014
Online Immi Account Status: Processing

My question is, I don't have any intimation about assigning of CO to my application?
any idea how long usually it takes to get assisgned CO?
Also after CO assigned, usually how long it will take to grant visa (any estimate)?
Thanks for your support in advnce


----------



## mshoaib

shehpar said:


> Hi mshoaib,
> 
> have you received specific email from CO to submit the medical / pcc or it was part of some generic checklist? as I can see from your timelines that you had received call after one year.


The CO specifically asked for Medical and PCC and provided the HAP IDs for all the members included in the application. The link on immi account has been turned to "No medical examination required...." for all members. 

I followed up with the CO on the status and he replied as follows:



> At present your application is undergoing external checking and the timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> All applicants must satisfy Public Interest Criteria (PIC’s) and Case Officers in some cases must rely on advice external to DIBP in making a decision regarding an applicant’s ability to satisfy the PIC’s.
> 
> Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time and I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. Some cases may take many months to finalise.
> 
> We are following up on the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application.


I had never heard the PIC term but when I researched it says two things "Identity" and "Bogus Documents". 

What exactly they mean by "External Check" and is PIC linked with the external checks.


----------



## mohsin_jawed

I sent an email to my case officer to confirm whether they have received updated PCC and medical and this is the reply I got:

*Thank you for your email.

You medical results have begun to be assessed by our Global Health unit in Sydney however, they are not yet finalised. Hopefully the assessment will complete in the coming week/s.*

Really praying for the grant in the next week.


----------



## Waqarali20005

mshoaib said:


> The CO specifically asked for Medical and PCC and provided the HAP IDs for all the members included in the application. The link on immi account has been turned to "No medical examination required...." for all members.
> 
> I followed up with the CO on the status and he replied as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard the PIC term but when I researched it says two things "Identity" and "Bogus Documents".
> 
> What exactly they mean by "External Check" and is PIC linked with the external checks.


PIC is a new name of external security checks wherein the focus is to check your identity i.e. you are who you claim to be ; and the genuineness of your educational and other documents presented to the DIBP. Visa can be refused if you can not satisfy the department about your identity.


----------



## hassan111

siddiqij said:


> Firstly, Congratulations on getting the grant. Wish you a great life in Australia.
> 
> I wanted to know if you uploaded all documents as certified or were you being selective with certification of some documents?


Thanks,

I only uploaded certified copy of employment contract as I only have the photocopy not the original one, all other docs were scanned and uploaded.

Only copies need to be certified.


----------



## blacknight_81

*Processing times – skilled migration applications affected by processing priorities*

People interested to know time it takes for visa to process should consult this web link:

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


----------



## Haseeb22

Waqarali20005 said:


> this is what it says in immiaccount login page


Thanks, but I doesn't state anywhere in my account but I will email it to the CO anyways


----------



## BOLT

muddassar said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have applied for GSM Sub Class 189, my Time Line is as:
> 
> EOI Submitted: 28-May-2014
> Invitation to Apply: 09-June-2014
> Paid Visa Fee: 15-June-2014
> Med Submitted: 20-June-2014
> PCC Submitted: 10-July-2014
> Form80 & All other Docs Uploaded: 20-July-2014
> Online Immi Account Status: Processing
> 
> My question is, I don't have any intimation about assigning of CO to my application?
> any idea how long usually it takes to get assisgned CO?
> Also after CO assigned, usually how long it will take to grant visa (any estimate)?
> Thanks for your support in advnce


see following page to estimate allocation times, notice that it is updated today.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## fmasaud84

mohsin_jawed said:


> I sent an email to my case officer to confirm whether they have received updated PCC and medical and this is the reply I got:
> 
> *Thank you for your email.
> 
> You medical results have begun to be assessed by our Global Health unit in Sydney however, they are not yet finalised. Hopefully the assessment will complete in the coming week/s.*
> 
> Really praying for the grant in the next week.


when did you submit your medical, and when did you get this reply from CO ?


----------



## Diablo170

BOLT said:


> see following page to estimate allocation times, notice that it is updated today.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Surely this is not the case. March allocated now?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Diablo170 said:


> Surely this is not the case. March allocated now?


please read the exact words. It says earliest allocation dates not latest allocation dates. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Diablo170

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> please read the exact words. It says earliest allocation dates not latest allocation dates.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Oh okay. Missed that. Not very useful this. So what they're basically saying is that all 189 applications up till March have been allocated?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Diablo170 said:


> Oh okay. Missed that. Not very useful this. So what they're basically saying is that all 189 applications up till March have been allocated?


Indeed. 

I think most of us will sail through within timelines of 3 months given by DIBP unless any of us are subjected to scrutiny of experience points claimed , background checks, Medicals being referred. 

Wishing best of luck for best results to all of us. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## roze

Today Contacted by Team 07 for some additional Document...

Is there anyone who's application is allocated to Team 07... Kindly Share your experience.


----------



## Hasnain

sultanshah said:


> if u have made this effort to write this message then plz u should also make some extra effort to tell us what additional documents were requested..otherwise we have no interest in your msg.
> 
> regards


Brother
Take it easy, we are all facing same situation. Plz stay calm. He just had a question... That's it. Thanks for understanding in positive spirit


----------



## roze

sultanshah said:


> if u have made this effort to write this message then plz u should also make some extra effort to tell us what additional documents were requested..otherwise we have no interest in your msg.
> 
> regards


hmmm
No worries
If You are not Interested to reply


----------



## Hasnain

roze said:


> hmmm
> No worries
> If You are not Interested to reply


My humble request... Plz stay united...


----------



## Hiki

hassan111 said:


> ASA Friends,
> 
> By Grace of Almighty Allah, I have recieved 190 visa grant email today morning....
> 
> My timeline can be seen in signature.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Congrats dear ... can you tell me that have you previously studied from Australia ?


----------



## Aadilnaeem

*PCC from paksitan question*

Dears 

I need a suggestion. I have frontloaded my PCC for Pakistan-Quetta and Kuwait in Feb2013 and then CO asked for form 80 within which I have provided stay time from 1990-2004 as of Quetta. Now team4 has requested officially to submit Medicals and PCC for Pakistan & Kuwait again. Now deli-ma is my parents moved to another city in 2013 and address on my Pakistan ID is also changed. Do I have to take PCC from New city or I have to take PCC from Quetta as well? Because now address on form80 will be different or I can request not to mention stay time on PCC

Regards
Adil


----------



## Haseeb22

Aadilnaeem said:


> Dears
> 
> I need a suggestion. I have frontloaded my PCC for Pakistan-Quetta and Kuwait in Feb2013 and then CO asked for form 80 within which I have provided stay time from 1990-2004 as of Quetta. Now team4 has requested officially to submit Medicals and PCC for Pakistan & Kuwait again. Now deli-ma is my parents moved to another city in 2013 and address on my Pakistan ID is also changed. Do I have to take PCC from New city or I have to take PCC from Quetta as well? Because now address on form80 will be different or I can request not to mention stay time on PCC
> 
> Regards
> Adil


Where are you RIGHT NOW? Submit PCC for that, plus for Kuwait. PCC's are country Specific, not state or city Specific. For example if I stayed in Manchester and Luton during 1998-2005, I will Provide PCC for United Kingdom, not for Those 2 cities. I hope that answers your questions


----------



## Haseeb22

roze said:


> Today Contacted by Team 07 for some additional Document...
> 
> Is there anyone who's application is allocated to Team 07... Kindly Share your experience.


Lately all the teams had there Members shuffled or Entirely Changed, so past Experiences won't Matter any more


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Haseeb22 said:


> Where are you RIGHT NOW? Submit PCC for that, plus for Kuwait. PCC's are country Specific, not state or city Specific. For example if I stayed in Manchester and Luton during 1998-2005, I will Provide PCC for United Kingdom, not for Those 2 cities. I hope that answers your questions



Currently I am in Kuwait from last 10 years and have no problem in obtaining PCC for Kuwait
But i am confused about Pakistan PCC as previously i have front loaded pcc taken from quetta but now since my parents moved to faisalabad and i have also changed my permanent address on my NId so i eill be getting pcc from faislabad and they mentioned period of stay in that city which can cause the problem and i cannot obtain pcc from quetta since my famy left from there.


----------



## donshoaibuc

Yes Aadilnaem, this is a problem for us Pakistanis, since our PCC are issued from city police station and duration is also mentioned on it. One of my friends had to arrange PCC from both Karachi where he stayed till 25 years of age and then Lahore where he stays currently. He showed his previous expired ID in Karachi Police Station and took PCC from there and then with his current ID took PCC from Lahore. Also note that your blood relative can go on your behalf and obtain PCC. These days the local nazim, court registrar, nikah registrar etc. signatures are also required as witnesses.

Other forum mates can share their experiences as well.


----------



## donshoaibuc

To be more elaborate, signature is required from only one of the local authorities I mentioned in the post.


----------



## fhassan

Start of 18th month today since I lodged application. When is this wait going to be over ?


----------



## Hasnain

fhassan said:


> Start of 18th month today since I lodged application. When is this wait going to be over ?


For me, 19th month started last week and still waiting. I was asked to submit PCC, Form 80 and Meds in Mar 2013 which I did in Apr 2013. Early. July 2013 additional info submitted to CO about family relationship, job, traveling, etc. Its been 16 months even after submission of Med and PCC... Let's hope for good IA. 
My question is, would I be asked to submit PCC and Med again?


----------



## shazz03

*Application status*

Hi,

I called to DIAC and then my case officer asked for Police check. i have submitted police check 2 days ago. 

Should i call them again to ask for my application status?


----------



## fhassan

Hasnain said:


> For me, 19th month started last week and still waiting. I was asked to submit PCC, Form 80 and Meds in Mar 2013 which I did in Apr 2013. Early. July 2013 additional info submitted to CO about family relationship, job, traveling, etc. Its been 16 months even after submission of Med and PCC... Let's hope for good IA.
> My question is, would I be asked to submit PCC and Med again?


Hi Hasnain, Medicals and pcc stay valid for a year as per my knowledge however I have noticed that case officers extended duration of these documents for members on this forum. 

Fingers crossed that we receive some form of update soon


----------



## fhassan

shazz03 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called to DIAC and then my case officer asked for Police check. i have submitted police check 2 days ago.
> 
> Should i call them again to ask for my application status?


Hi Shaz, I would suggest to call them next week. did you call the Brisbane number or the general 1300 number ?


----------



## shazz03

fhassan said:


> Hi Shaz, I would suggest to call them next week. did you call the Brisbane number or the general 1300 number ?


yes i called on Brisbane number.


----------



## blacknight_81

Haseeb22 said:


> Where are you RIGHT NOW? Submit PCC for that, plus for Kuwait. PCC's are country Specific, not state or city Specific. For example if I stayed in Manchester and Luton during 1998-2005, I will Provide PCC for United Kingdom, not for Those 2 cities. I hope that answers your questions


PCC is not country specific at least in case of Pakistan. There is no single police force for the country, hence you need to get clearance from authority related to your address.


----------



## blacknight_81

Aadilnaeem said:


> Dears
> 
> I need a suggestion. I have frontloaded my PCC for Pakistan-Quetta and Kuwait in Feb2013 and then CO asked for form 80 within which I have provided stay time from 1990-2004 as of Quetta. Now team4 has requested officially to submit Medicals and PCC for Pakistan & Kuwait again. Now deli-ma is my parents moved to another city in 2013 and address on my Pakistan ID is also changed. Do I have to take PCC from New city or I have to take PCC from Quetta as well? Because now address on form80 will be different or I can request not to mention stay time on PCC
> 
> Regards
> Adil


You will need to furnish following documents:

1. Current PCC from Kuwait, since your current address is of Kuwait. 

2. You need to submit PCC for your stay in Quetta, from 1990-2004. I believe you have done this previously, but it has expired now. There are two things to consider now:
2.1. You should technically be able to acquire PCC from Quetta by showing them your old CNIC, and ask them to provide clearance till 2004.
2.2. You can argue with CO that since you do not live in Quetta anymore, you should not be required to resubmit PCC for that location again.

My suggestions would be:

1. Submit fresh PCC from Kuwait.

2. Submit old PCC for Quetta.

and see how it goes. Meanwhile, try to get fresh PCC from Quetta as well. Message me if you need any help.


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Hi shoaib

Your friend has been asked to provide PCC from
Both location or on the safe side he got PCC from both location? Other problem is now i don't have any ID with Quetta's address as nadra has taken old id card while issuing a new one. Only thing i have is the PCC issued from Quetta last year.


----------



## mohsin_jawed

fmasaud84 said:


> when did you submit your medical, and when did you get this reply from CO ?


I received a medical and PCC call on 1st of July 2014. I got my medicals done on 10th of July and on the same day, I sent an email to the CO enclosing updated PCC and let her know that I have undergone medicals. My medicals were uploaded on 15th of July but since I did not receive any acknowledgment or confirmation from my case officer, I decided to send another email and that was sent on 22nd of July. On 24th of July, I received an email stating:

*"Thank you for your email.

You medical results have begun to be assessed by our Global Health unit in Sydney however, they are not yet finalised. Hopefully the assessment will complete in the coming week/s."*

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## Haseeb22

Aadilnaeem said:


> Currently I am in Kuwait from last 10 years and have no problem in obtaining PCC for Kuwait
> But i am confused about Pakistan PCC as previously i have front loaded pcc taken from quetta but now since my parents moved to faisalabad and i have also changed my permanent address on my NId so i eill be getting pcc from faislabad and they mentioned period of stay in that city which can cause the problem and i cannot obtain pcc from quetta since my famy left from there.


See, the basic rule is that you have to get a PCC From every place that you lived in for more than Twelve Months in the last ten years or so. Here's what I would do if I would be at your place, I would send a form 929 to the CO Informing them of Change of permanent address, then get a PCC made From Kuwait and Fsd, simple? Now Take any utility Bill copy of your quetta home and follow the Same Procedure that you did to Obtain the Certificate earlier.


----------



## Haseeb22

blacknight_81 said:


> You will need to furnish following documents:
> 
> 1. Current PCC from Kuwait, since your current address is of Kuwait.
> 
> 2. You need to submit PCC for your stay in Quetta, from 1990-2004. I believe you have done this previously, but it has expired now. There are two things to consider now:
> 2.1. You should technically be able to acquire PCC from Quetta by showing them your old CNIC, and ask them to provide clearance till 2004.
> 2.2. You can argue with CO that since you do not live in Quetta anymore, you should not be required to resubmit PCC for that location again.
> 
> My suggestions would be:
> 
> 1. Submit fresh PCC from Kuwait.
> 
> 2. Submit old PCC for Quetta.
> 
> and see how it goes. Meanwhile, try to get fresh PCC from Quetta as well. Message me if you need any help.


Him arguing with CO will only get him negative view because one HAS to submit PCC from every place they have lived in past 10-15 years for more than 12 months


----------



## Haseeb22

Aadilnaeem said:


> Currently I am in Kuwait from last 10 years and have no problem in obtaining PCC for Kuwait
> But i am confused about Pakistan PCC as previously i have front loaded pcc taken from quetta but now since my parents moved to faisalabad and i have also changed my permanent address on my NId so i eill be getting pcc from faislabad and they mentioned period of stay in that city which can cause the problem and i cannot obtain pcc from quetta since my famy left from there.


http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/character-police/requirements.aspx
See this link Adil. If you are in Kuwait from past 10 years then u only need PCC from Kuwait


----------



## blacknight_81

Haseeb22 said:


> Him arguing with CO will only get him negative view because one HAS to submit PCC from every place they have lived in past 10-15 years for more than 12 months


Exactly my point, he has been living in Kuwait for last 10 years, so technically he should only be required to submit PCC from Kuwait. Since he applied last year 2013, it wasn't exactly 10 years then. 

Anyhow, he needs to submit PCC from Pakistan because:
1. He provided it from Quetta in first place. 12 months have passed, so they want new one.
2. He has given permanent address of Pakistan. 
3. He was born in Pakistan.

If he has given Quetta address as permanent, he should notify DIAC of this change. By doing this, he should then submit new PCC from Faisalabad and old PCC from Quetta.


----------



## Asher.

*Regarding the PCC:*

Does the PCC have to be addressed to someone in particular or is it generic?


----------



## Haseeb22

Asher. said:


> Regarding the PCC:
> 
> Does the PCC have to be addressed to someone in particular or is it generic?


Its generic, Google its images


----------



## Haseeb22

blacknight_81 said:


> Exactly my point, he has been living in Kuwait for last 10 years, so technically he should only be required to submit PCC from Kuwait. Since he applied last year 2013, it wasn't exactly 10 years then.
> 
> Anyhow, he needs to submit PCC from Pakistan because:
> 1. He provided it from Quetta in first place. 12 months have passed, so they want new one.
> 2. He has given permanent address of Pakistan.
> 3. He was born in Pakistan.
> 
> If he has given Quetta address as permanent, he should notify DIAC of this change. By doing this, he should then submit new PCC from Faisalabad and old PCC from Quetta.


When I applied in 2013 I gave PCC for Rawalpindi Pakistan and Manchester United Kingdom, but now when new ones were requested, I only gave for Rawalpindi because its been almost 11 years since I am living here


----------



## donshoaibuc

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi shoaib Your friend has been asked to provide PCC from Both location or on the safe side he got PCC from both location? Other problem is now i don't have any ID with Quetta's address as nadra has taken old id card while issuing a new one. Only thing i have is the PCC issued from Quetta last year.


He was asked to do so by his agent.........


----------



## obi1987

*Procedure for EOI*

Can Anyone tell me what are the requirements for EOI.
I have done Bachelor Degree in Computer Engineering and having 3 year Experience.


----------



## aus_goer

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Malaysian PCC procedure?
> 
> there are lots of conflicting information on this both on their embassies websites and forums [ most comments are dated back to 2005-2008]. Some say it's a simple online application ( which we did that for my brother) and some say you still need to post documents to either embassy or malaysia.
> 
> Some say its only online and once the status says " approved", a print out version can be collected at consulate counter upon payment.
> 
> I have called their embassy and every time they tell me something different and this is really getting really frustrating. they do not reply to my emails. I called Malaysia and they also bounce me around over the phone and act extremely unresponsive. Their embassies websites are old and look like they havent been updated in years.
> 
> I dont know what to do, please help me if you can.
> thx


Hello AbbasHosseini 

I recently got PCC from Malaysia. The procedure is pretty simple. You can file it online, but you have to upload your passport page and your visa page in your application. It takes about 15 days, once approved, you can collect it from foreign office by paying RM 20.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Haseeb22

obi1987 said:


> Can Anyone tell me what are the requirements for EOI.
> I have done Bachelor Degree in Computer Engineering and having 3 year Experience.


Google ACS Australia and you will get to Know the Requirements. It's the skill Assessment authority of IT Professionals


----------



## Haseeb22

blacknight_81 said:


> PCC is not country specific at least in case of Pakistan. There is no single police force for the country, hence you need to get clearance from authority related to your address.


For Rawalpindi, it's Punjab police that gives you the certificate, so basically it's state police Specific, However the office locations May be different


----------



## roze

Haseeb22 said:


> Lately all the teams had there Members shuffled or Entirely Changed, so past Experiences won't Matter any more


Thanks Haseeb


----------



## roze

Hasnain said:


> My humble request... Plz stay united...


Dear I am


----------



## Hasnain

roze said:


> Dear I am


I appreciate Bro!


----------



## HFZ

Dear Friends,

By the grace of God, we (Primary + Spouce + 2 kids) got our 189 grant early this week 28.07.2014 after a long wait. We all got separate Visa's where First entry date for every family member is 28 October 2014.

Separate Visa's with Initial entry deadline 28 Oct 2014 means that all 4 of us need to visit in order to validate our Visas or validation of only Primary is sufficient.....??????

All seniors are requested to comment.

Wish all of you a speedy grant.


----------



## MusaBilal

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we (Primary + Spouce + 2 kids) got our 189 grant early this week 28.07.2014 after a long wait. We all got separate Visa's where First entry date for every family member is 28 October 2014.
> 
> Separate Visa's with Initial entry deadline 28 Oct 2014 means that all 4 of us need to visit in order to validate our Visas or validation of only Primary is sufficient.....??????
> 
> All seniors are requested to comment.
> 
> Wish all of you a speedy grant.


Congrats  
I think u all have to check in prior to first entry date in order to validate visas.


----------



## Haseeb22

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we (Primary + Spouce + 2 kids) got our 189 grant early this week 28.07.2014 after a long wait. We all got separate Visa's where First entry date for every family member is 28 October 2014.
> 
> Separate Visa's with Initial entry deadline 28 Oct 2014 means that all 4 of us need to visit in order to validate our Visas or validation of only Primary is sufficient.....??????
> 
> All seniors are requested to comment.
> 
> Wish all of you a speedy grant.


Congrats. You all have to Arrive "TOGETHER" at the date to Validate the visa


----------



## fmasaud84

mohsin_jawed said:


> I received a medical and PCC call on 1st of July 2014. I got my medicals done on 10th of July and on the same day, I sent an email to the CO enclosing updated PCC and let her know that I have undergone medicals. My medicals were uploaded on 15th of July but since I did not receive any acknowledgment or confirmation from my case officer, I decided to send another email and that was sent on 22nd of July. On 24th of July, I received an email stating:
> 
> *"Thank you for your email.
> 
> You medical results have begun to be assessed by our Global Health unit in Sydney however, they are not yet finalised. Hopefully the assessment will complete in the coming week/s."*
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin


Thanks for the reply

I think i have similar case .. pcc and meds requested on 4th July , which i have submitted on 17th July. However, no further communication from CO so i assume this is same with me .


----------



## fmasaud84

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we (Primary + Spouce + 2 kids) got our 189 grant early this week 28.07.2014 after a long wait. We all got separate Visa's where First entry date for every family member is 28 October 2014.
> 
> Separate Visa's with Initial entry deadline 28 Oct 2014 means that all 4 of us need to visit in order to validate our Visas or validation of only Primary is sufficient.....??????
> 
> All seniors are requested to comment.
> 
> Wish all of you a speedy grant.


what is your timeline ?


----------



## fmasaud84

Hasnain said:


> I appreciate Bro!


She is a she !


----------



## shehpar

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we (Primary + Spouce + 2 kids) got our 189 grant early this week 28.07.2014 after a long wait. We all got separate Visa's where First entry date for every family member is 28 October 2014.
> 
> Separate Visa's with Initial entry deadline 28 Oct 2014 means that all 4 of us need to visit in order to validate our Visas or validation of only Primary is sufficient.....??????
> 
> All seniors are requested to comment.
> 
> Wish all of you a speedy grant.


Congtraz... your time line please???


----------



## Hasnain

fmasaud84 said:


> She is a she !


Oooo ooooo! Correction..... Sis!


----------



## AbbasHosseini

aus_goer said:


> Hello AbbasHosseini
> 
> I recently got PCC from Malaysia. The procedure is pretty simple. You can file it online, but you have to upload your passport page and your visa page in your application. It takes about 15 days, once approved, you can collect it from foreign office by paying RM 20.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Aus_goer, 

thanks heaps for the reply!! . Indeed it is such a relief to know that the current processing time is about 2-3 weeks these days. Just one thing if you could please clarify, when i filled in the online application for my brother, the e-consular webpage only asked to upload a photo, and passbook bio-page.. So we did not upload the Malaysia visa stamps on his first passport ( which expired 5 years ago ) . Is this gonna cause a problem? 


Besides, by foreign office, you mean we can collect it from any Malaysian embassy overseas yeah? Or does it have to be only picked up from Malaysia? did you pick yours from Pakistan or Malaysia? 

Thanks, 
Abbas


----------



## roze

Hasnain said:


> I appreciate Bro!


By the way i am not Bro  I am Female


----------



## Hasnain

roze said:


> By the way i am not Bro  I am Female


I already corrected... Sis!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Haseeb22 said:


> Congrats. You all have to Arrive "TOGETHER" at the date to Validate the visa


You seem to be very confident on it. Can you please quote the source of this info. As per the general understanding of most of the forum members, arriving TOGETHER is not necessary, rather arriving before Initial Entry Date is necessary irrespective of the fact that they arrive separately on different dates or arrive together.


----------



## hanali

hanali said:


> Seniors please guide.
> 
> I want to apply for state sponsorship from NT. NT wants a proof of assets and financial capacity of 50000 Australian Dollars.
> 
> My wife has some property in her name and one account is also maintained in her name with some amount in it.
> 
> Can I submit these two sources along with my bank statements to substantiate my claims of financial capacity?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Hi All

Awaiting the comments from seniors to guide me in my application process.


----------



## jiwani

What do you mean delay because of your wife pregnancy? Can't you get PR if your wife is pregnant?


----------



## roze

Hasnain said:


> I already corrected... Sis!


Thanks


----------



## imranhassan852

Waqar Hemani said:


> Lol sorry bro but I was busy calling home and relatives. I m buying return but next year to visit Pakistan coz I m in Australia already since 2009


heartiest congrts to you. All the best for future


----------



## Haseeb22

msohaibkhan said:


> You seem to be very confident on it. Can you please quote the source of this info. As per the general understanding of most of the forum members, arriving TOGETHER is not necessary, rather arriving before Initial Entry Date is necessary irrespective of the fact that they arrive separately on different dates or arrive together.


I actually spoke to a MARA agent in Perth Australia sometime back, paid him fee for his consultancy and asked him quite a lot of questions, amongst those questions , this was included as well. For 189 applicants, its essential for all the visa holders to arrive together


----------



## Aadilnaeem

blacknight_81 said:


> You will need to furnish following documents: 1. Current PCC from Kuwait, since your current address is of Kuwait. 2. You need to submit PCC for your stay in Quetta, from 1990-2004. I believe you have done this previously, but it has expired now. There are two things to consider now: 2.1. You should technically be able to acquire PCC from Quetta by showing them your old CNIC, and ask them to provide clearance till 2004. 2.2. You can argue with CO that since you do not live in Quetta anymore, you should not be required to resubmit PCC for that location again. My suggestions would be: 1. Submit fresh PCC from Kuwait. 2. Submit old PCC for Quetta. and see how it goes. Meanwhile, try to get fresh PCC from Quetta as well. Message me if you need any help.


I managed to get PCC from faisalabad in which under period of stay line, they have mentioned permanently settled. Now u am trying to get one from Quetta while showing them my old pcc for period upto 2012


----------



## FAIS

Haseeb22 said:


> I actually spoke to a MARA agent in Perth Australia sometime back, paid him fee for his consultancy and asked him quite a lot of questions, amongst those questions , this was included as well. For 189 applicants, its essential for all the visa holders to arrive together


It's not necessary for all the applicants to make the initial entry together. There is no such condition attached to subclass 189 visa. 

It was a requirement for subclass 175 visa that secondary applicants must arrive WITH or AFTER primary applicant when making first entry. They have now removed this requirement completely.


----------



## FAIS

hanali said:


> Hi All
> 
> Awaiting the comments from seniors to guide me in my application process.


Looking at the requirement, it seems that they will take your wife's assets into consideration. This is based on my understanding of the following, mentioned on their website:

_*"Evidence of your financial capacity / net assets to settle in the NT (any support networks you have in the NT will be taken into consideration)."*_

So if they are considering any support networks in NT, why wouldn't they consider your wife's support in terms of net assets. 

I may be wrong though. The appropriate way of going forward for you is to call or email them directly to get a definite answer.


----------



## muhammad.bilal

Hi Friends,

Any idea how long they are taking for CO assignment these days? It has been 8 weeks since I lodged my visa app under 189.


----------



## shehpar

Best of luck for tomorrow! May this week bring grants for all of us. Ameen.


----------



## Hasnain

shehpar said:


> Best of luck for tomorrow! May this week bring grants for all of us. Ameen.


Aameen Sum Aameen


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hello everyone
can anybody tell me that external security checks are done before or after the CO allocation? and how many people go through external security checks? 
any guidance will be appreciated.


----------



## BOLT

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello everyone
> can anybody tell me that external security checks are done before or after the CO allocation? and how many people go through external security checks?
> any guidance will be appreciated.


CO decides wether to ask for external checks through ASIO or not, so definitely its after CO allocation.

Almost every applicant from Pakistan (or very high risk countries) goes through external checks. However, priority and urgency is decided by DIBP (your CO). So ASIO completes checks for 190 applicants much quicker than 189 applicants. Every 190 applicants actually pushes back 189 applicant in priority list.


----------



## Diablo170

King_of_the_ring said:


> Its b33n 3.75 months. No sc3n3 of a CO. Only t3am 13 contact3d my ag3nt
> 
> my '3' k3y is brok3n so pardon m3 pls.


I'm no expert but doesn't a contact by them mean that your case is allocated?


----------



## hanali

FAIS said:


> Looking at the requirement, it seems that they will take your wife's assets into consideration. This is based on my understanding of the following, mentioned on their website:
> 
> _*"Evidence of your financial capacity / net assets to settle in the NT (any support networks you have in the NT will be taken into consideration)."*_
> 
> So if they are considering any support networks in NT, why wouldn't they consider your wife's support in terms of net assets.
> 
> I may be wrong though. The appropriate way of going forward for you is to call or email them directly to get a definite answer.


Thanks FAIS. I will email NT immigration team with my query.


----------



## samy25

Guys.. please help me in following fear:

I never been out of pakistan. as i saw most of u already expat in middle east etc. WIll it make any difference? 
my case will be complicated or easy to go ????


----------



## samy25

muhammad.bilal said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Any idea how long they are taking for CO assignment these days? It has been 8 weeks since I lodged my visa app under 189.


i ve applied on 5th june ...no luck yet  no CO
what is ur time line?


----------



## shazz03

Hi,

Normally, case officer takes 3 months to be assigned. I applied in dec 12 and my CO assigned in feb 13.


----------



## fhassan

Start of yet another week. There should be points for applicants patience as well. 18 months and counting :S


----------



## owais83

fhassan said:


> Start of yet another week. There should be points for applicants patience as well. 18 months and counting :S


dont worry bro , your Case officer allocation is just around the corner . 

check the link below, they are done with 10 March , so you will get yours within a week *fingers crossed *

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## fmasaud84

Hi,

what is the telephone number for Adelaide office if i want to contact my CO ?

thank you


----------



## owais83

muhammad.bilal said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Any idea how long they are taking for CO assignment these days? It has been 8 weeks since I lodged my visa app under 189.




Same Boat as you , applied on 7th may , no CO yet , although I did get requests for F80 from team 13 admin officer .Check the link below frequently , you will know , how long it will take for CO to be assigned to you r case.

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## immi_aus

I applied for 189 in dec 2013 and received MED/PCC request in june 2014.

Any idea is my security check cleared or will it start after medical processed?


----------



## fhassan

owais83 said:


> dont worry bro , your Case officer allocation is just around the corner .
> 
> check the link below, they are done with 10 March , so you will get yours within a week *fingers crossed *
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


Hi Owais. Thanks for forwarding this link. I lodged my 189 application in March 2013. However I am unable to determine whether my case has been assigned to a team or whether sec checks have been completed for my application . Can you please further share your analysis on my app based on my time line.

I front loaded my meds and PCC in feb 2013 and immigration requested further info in Aug 2013. I keep mailing them once every 2 to 3 months however I am being told that app is still going through routine checks . I d really appreciate if you could help me further understand it. Regards, Hassan


----------



## owais83

fhassan said:


> Hi Owais. Thanks for forwarding this link. I lodged my 189 application in March 2013. However I am unable to determine whether my case has been assigned to a team or whether sec checks have been completed for my application . Can you please further share your analysis on my app based on my time line.
> 
> I front loaded my meds and PCC in feb 2013 and immigration requested further info in Aug 2013. I keep mailing them once every 2 to 3 months however I am being told that app is still going through routine checks . I d really appreciate if you could help me further understand it. Regards, Hassan


I am rather newer to this , as I have applied in May 2014 ,normally for other countries it does not takes long , once the CO has been assigned and the necessary documents are provided, unfortunately , we belong to high risk countries, so the routine check I believe is the security checks most probably , which is mostly done by third parties and not DIBP or DIAC .

Normal waiting time is 16 to 18 months for Paki passports , so I think you must have a CO by now , another possibility is that ,if you have loaded all the documents up front , you will not get notified by CO as they usually contact when there is a need of additional documents. Hopefully you grant is near :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fhassan

owais83 said:


> I am rather newer to this , as I have applied in May 2014 ,normally for other countries it does not takes long , once the CO has been assigned and the necessary documents are provided, unfortunately , we belong to high risk countries, so the routine check I believe is the security checks most probably , which is mostly done by third parties and not DIBP or DIAC .
> 
> Normal waiting time is 16 to 18 months for Paki passports , so I think you must have a CO by now , another possibility is that ,if you have loaded all the documents up front , you will not get notified by CO as they usually contact when there is a need of additional documents. Hopefully you grant is near :fingerscrossed:


Thank you Owais


----------



## hassan111

samy25 said:


> Guys.. please help me in following fear:
> 
> I never been out of pakistan. as i saw most of u already expat in middle east etc. WIll it make any difference?
> my case will be complicated or easy to go ????


No bro, there will be no issue ISA.

Almost same senario with me, no travel history but didnt had any issue getting grant.


----------



## fadiexpart

oyea team 33 Brisbane, wake up please .............. cheers


----------



## chalaa

fadiexpart said:


> oyea team 33 Brisbane, wake up please .............. cheers



I have same CO team...and I don't know why they aren't even replying my emails.. they always used to reply in a week but this time I sent them one email on 18th july followed by a reminder on 31st to get only a huge silence from them


----------



## shehpar

Guys,

need help. if one is having diabetes 300+ and also taking medicine to control it? What will be affect on medical. will they grade it or strictly fail?


----------



## samy25

hassan111 said:


> No bro, there will be no issue ISA.
> 
> Almost same senario with me, no travel history but didnt had any issue getting grant.


I m not Bro  i am female applicant .. 

Thank you much for clearing this.. u r lucky with 190. i applied for vic ss but got 189 invite first so i rushed for it and with draw my vic ss.. now waiting n waiting so such thoughts come across the mind


----------



## Hasnain

fadiexpart said:


> oyea team 33 Brisbane, wake up please .............. cheers


Me too in same team. Prayers for everyone's quick grant. Already 19th month started since lodgment. Insha'Allah soon everything would be fine. Aameen!


----------



## Hasnain

samy25 said:


> I m not Bro  i am female applicant ..
> 
> Thank you much for clearing this.. u r lucky with 190. i applied for vic ss but got 189 invite first so i rushed for it and with draw my vic ss.. now waiting n waiting so such thoughts come across the mind


Lol!!! There is a lot of confusion as I also called another female forum member (Roze) Bro but actually she is Sis! Stay strong... Grant is around the very near corner!


----------



## Hasnain

immi_aus said:


> I applied for 189 in dec 2013 and received MED/PCC request in june 2014.
> 
> Any idea is my security check cleared or will it start after medical processed?


Yes mate (no bro or sis... Lol)!
Only your CO (or team) can only confirm it. From my side, get ready for the grant! Cheers!


----------



## samy25

Hasnain said:


> Lol!!! There is a lot of confusion as I also called another female forum member (Roze) Bro but actually she is Sis! Stay strong... Grant is around the very near corner!


lol...so this happened to u usually 

any ways do not know if it is near or not as now 189 seems very slow after July 14, though my case is pretty simple...no visits abroad and one place of job of 8 years ..let see What is for me in the box


----------



## Hasnain

samy25 said:


> lol...so this happened to u usually
> 
> any ways do not know if it is near or not as now 189 seems very slow after July 14, though my case is pretty simple...no visits abroad and one place of job of 8 years ..let see What is for me in the box


It does not happen usually... but once it happened... and by the way, I did not call you bro. It was Hassan111. lol...

IA your grant is near... Cheers!!!


----------



## fadiexpart

*tean 33 Brisbane*



chalaa said:


> I have same CO team...and I don't know why they aren't even replying my emails.. they always used to reply in a week but this time I sent them one email on 18th july followed by a reminder on 31st to get only a huge silence from them


well i sent email couple of months back and replied by another case officer with the information that my Co is on leave. 

after that i sent them email and there was no reply at all. 

anyways i believe in all good or all for good and it will be the best (in sha Allah ..)

again cheers.......


----------



## FAIS

shehpar said:


> Guys,
> 
> need help. if one is having diabetes 300+ and also taking medicine to control it? What will be affect on medical. will they grade it or strictly fail?


I don't think it diabetes has any significant effect on the visa application specially if it is adequately controlled through medicine, and the applicant is not exposed to other health risks that are likely to get worse due to diabetes, in which case, the applicant is referred for a more thorough examination.

Think (like an immigration case officer) about the costs and benefits related to a skilled person (suffering from a common condition such as diabetes). Will Australia benefit more from the applicant's skillsets or will he/ she prove more costly for Australia in the long run? 

Contagious deseases like HIV and TB may prove very expensive for Australia. Applicants with contagious deseases like these have increased likelihood of being denied from entering Australia. On the other hand, Diabetes being a non contagious condition doesn't have any signficant effect on the Australian economy. So I don't think applicant needs to worry about the health examinations unless Allah has some other plans for him outside of Australia


----------



## FAIS

chalaa said:


> I have same CO team...and I don't know why they aren't even replying my emails.. they always used to reply in a week but this time I sent them one email on 18th july followed by a reminder on 31st to get only a huge silence from them


Don't just send a casual follow up email. If you have an update on your part, inform them. If you don't have any update, ask a question. If you don't have any question, create one  

For example, ask them that if you change your job now, what will be the affect on your visa application. I am sure CO will be compelled to answer your query 

I had many subsequent updates and complications in my case that kept us (myself and the CO) busy whole year, and I got my 189 visa in 12 months. This is 'a little' quicker considering processing time of other Pakistani applicants.


----------



## FAIS

samy25 said:


> lol...so this happened to u usually
> 
> any ways do not know if it is near or not as now 189 seems very slow after July 14, though my case is pretty simple...no visits abroad and one place of job of 8 years ..let see What is for me in the box


Your case is very straight forward. We can reasonably assume that your case will not take more than six months to finalize. 

So, you should start checking airline tickets....


----------



## Asher.

How does one go about arranging a medical examination? I tried calling on the numbers for IOM: 

051-111-466-472
0306-2922575
0307-5371776

But they never pick up and all I get on the UAN is a recording of "email for appointments at [email protected]"? Is that the only way to arrange a medical or am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## FAIS

Hasnain said:


> It does not happen usually... but once it happened... and by the way, I did not call you bro. It was Hassan111. lol...
> 
> IA your grant is near... Cheers!!!


LOL.

Typical confusion period after Eid when people usually return from extended holiday break and reduced working hours, and recover from LBDN (Look Busy Do Nothing) kind of attitude during Ramadan.


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Asher. said:


> How does one go about arranging a medical examination? I tried calling on the numbers for IOM:
> 
> 051-111-466-472
> 0306-2922575
> 0307-5371776
> 
> But they never pick up and all I get on the UAN is a recording of "email for appointments at [email protected]"? Is that the only way to arrange a medical or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks


Drop email. They respond promptly and book your appointment. I even rescheduled my appointment over email.


----------



## _shel

FAIS said:


> I don't think it diabetes has any significant effect on the visa application specially if it is adequately controlled through medicine, and the applicant is not exposed to other health risks that are likely to get worse due to diabetes, in which case, the applicant is referred for a more thorough examination.
> 
> Think (like an immigration case officer) about the costs and benefits related to a skilled person (suffering from a common condition such as diabetes). Will Australia benefit more from the applicant's skillsets or will he/ she prove more costly for Australia in the long run?
> 
> Contagious deseases like HIV and TB may prove very expensive for Australia. Applicants with contagious deseases like these have increased likelihood of being denied from entering Australia. On the other hand, Diabetes being a non contagious condition doesn't have any signficant effect on the Australian economy. So I don't think applicant needs to worry about the health examinations unless Allah has some other plans for him outside of Australia


 Any benefit a migrant might bring is not taken into account at all. They look at costs to Australia only. Costs such as medicare, education, medicine, centerlink, social care. If it is too much you dont get a visa. Their is much more to meeting the healtb criteria than concern about contagious illnesses. Any possibility the migrant could pay for some of this themselves is not taken into account because their is nothing in Law to force them to pay. The Law states you are entitled to x y z and they assume you will use it if you can, which is mainly true. 

Unmanaged diabetes can have significant costs in medicine, centerlink and health care, especially for children, the elderly and obese patients. If you look after yourself and recent medical reports show that its not so much a concern.


----------



## Asher.

I sent them an email this morning... no response so far. Any idea how much time they take to respond usually?


----------



## FAIS

_shel said:


> Any benefit a migrant might bring is not taken into account at all. They look at costs to Australia only. Costs such as medicare, education, medicine, centerlink, social care. If it is too much you dont get a visa. Their is much more to meeting the healtb criteria than concern about contagious illnesses. Any possibility the migrant could pay for some of this themselves is not taken into account because their is nothing in Law to force them to pay. The Law states you are entitled to x y z and they assume you will use it if you can, which is mainly true.
> 
> Unmanaged diabetes can have significant costs in medicine, centerlink and health care, especially for children, the elderly and obese patients. If you look after yourself and recent medical reports show that its not so much a concern.


Thanks for clarifying. I thought they consider both (benefits and costs). Anyway, as you said, managed diabetes is not much of a concern. However, if the applicant has other conditions that may get worse in future due to diabetes, the outcome may be different.


----------



## _shel

FAIS said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I thought they consider both (benefits and costs). Anyway, as you said, managed diabetes is not much of a concern. However, if the applicant has other conditions that may get worse in future due to diabetes, the outcome may be different.


 Afraid not but they can look at the benefit to an Australian citizen. So employer sponsored visas or spouse or child visas have some allowances that an be made if the sponsor is a citizen. 

Diabetes isnt a worry though unless you were particularly unhealthy and not managing it well. They are more worried about renal illness, cancer, tb, life long learning disabilities etc which need long term expensive treatment, management or welfare.


----------



## shehpar

FAIS said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I thought they consider both (benefits and costs). Anyway, as you said, managed diabetes is not much of a concern. However, if the applicant has other conditions that may get worse in future due to diabetes, the outcome may be different.


What if you dont declare the diabities at all. is there any way they can diagose if you have taken medicine?


----------



## mashaikh

shehpar said:


> Guys,
> 
> need help. if one is having diabetes 300+ and also taking medicine to control it? What will be affect on medical. will they grade it or strictly fail?


Well, I am diabetic and I have mentioned the same in my medicals, But my diabetes is very controlled. Many users in this forum suggested me to mention the same as it will not affect my case. Currently the case is with MOC and still have to wait for few months to find the outcome. BTW this 300+ is fasting or random.. and what about HBA1C?

is there anyone in this forum who have got the grant and having Diabetes?


----------



## _shel

shehpar said:


> What if you dont declare the diabities at all. is there any way they can diagose if you have taken medicine?


 Considering they take vials of blood and urine that wouldn't be wise. It would also be visa fraud that'll land you a rejection and ban from the country.


----------



## _shel

mashaikh said:


> Well, I am diabetic and I have mentioned the same in my medicals, But my diabetes is very controlled. Many users in this forum suggested me to mention the same as it will not affect my case. Currently the case is with MOC and still have to wait for few months to find the outcome. BTW this 300+ is fasting or random.. and what about HBA1C?
> 
> is there anyone in this forum who have got the grant and having Diabetes?


 I've seen several people get PR visas with diabetes. I have epilepsy and got my visa just fine. Its really not an issue if its managed and not causing other health issues.


----------



## Asher.

_shel said:


> I've seen several people get PR visas with diabetes. I have epilepsy and got my visa just fine. Its really not an issue if its managed and not causing other health issues.


Hi _shel,

Do you know anyone with Thalassemia who got PR?

Thanks


----------



## Hasnain

Asher. said:


> Hi _shel,
> 
> Do you know anyone with Thalassemia who got PR?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Shel and other members

Since discussion is going on, I have a question also. Allergies like asthma due to dust, also needs to be declared? Especially in kids it is getting very common now a days. Is there any list of diseases which can guide any applicant towards declaration? If so, it would be helpful for all forum members to have this information.

Thanks and advance


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

ahmedkhoja said:


> Drop email. They respond promptly and book your appointment. I even rescheduled my appointment over email.


Try aziz medical complex in islamabad. convenient address. you can get the number from website. and they upload your medical with in 2-3 days. we have been to them twice now and they are good.


----------



## _shel

Hasnain said:


> Hi Shel and other members
> 
> Since discussion is going on, I have a question also. Allergies like asthma due to dust, also needs to be declared? Especially in kids it is getting very common now a days. Is there any list of diseases which can guide any applicant towards declaration? If so, it would be helpful for all forum members to have this information.
> 
> Thanks and advance


 Unless severe in that they were under a hospital for it, being prescribed medicine such as steroids etc no. Normal day to day illness they dont want to know about, just if it requires treatment by consultants or stays in hospital. Anything a Gp treats is day to day and not relevant. There are questions on the medical form that will guide you.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Good morning

You application has been allocated and a visa processing officer will be looking at it soon. You should receive a request for any required information/documentation shortly.

Regards

AF
Visa Processing Officer, GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection

I got this email on 30th July 2014. What does this mean? No sign of CO yet.


----------



## Hasnain

_shel said:


> Unless severe in that they were under a hospital for it, being prescribed medicine such as steroids etc no. Normal day to day illness they dont want to know about, just if it requires treatment by consultants or stays in hospital. Anything a Gp treats is day to day and not relevant. There are questions on the medical form that will guide you.


Thanks for this useful information as it can be a guideline for all forum members.


----------



## BOLT

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Good morning
> 
> You application has been allocated and a visa processing officer will be looking at it soon. You should receive a request for any required information/documentation shortly.
> 
> Regards
> 
> AF
> Visa Processing Officer, GSM Adelaide
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> I got this email on 30th July 2014. What does this mean? No sign of CO yet.



What else do you need for CO allocation and the email you received is just few days back. CO must be going through your application and whatever documents you have uploaded. So he/she will ask you for further information, whatever required.

CO is not there to establish acquaintance with applicants  and say 'hi' rather they only contact for requesting more information and telling you about outcome.


----------



## Haseeb22

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Good morning
> 
> You application has been allocated and a visa processing officer will be looking at it soon. You should receive a request for any required information/documentation shortly.
> 
> Regards
> 
> AF
> Visa Processing Officer, GSM Adelaide
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> I got this email on 30th July 2014. What does this mean? No sign of CO yet.


CO only contact if they need anything, if they don't, you will get your grant without even a single e mail From CO


----------



## samy25

Hasnain said:


> It does not happen usually... but once it happened... and by the way, I did not call you bro. It was Hassan111. lol...
> 
> IA your grant is near... Cheers!!!


lol too much of hotch potch ....

and thanks for the wishhh


----------



## samy25

FAIS said:


> Your case is very straight forward. We can reasonably assume that your case will not take more than six months to finalize.
> 
> So, you should start checking airline tickets....


seriously ?  
May Allah bless us all with speedy grant


----------



## samy25

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Good morning
> 
> You application has been allocated and a visa processing officer will be looking at it soon. You should receive a request for any required information/documentation shortly.
> 
> Regards
> 
> AF
> Visa Processing Officer, GSM Adelaide
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> I got this email on 30th July 2014. What does this mean? No sign of CO yet.


u will get it soonnn.. as u r 190 applicant


----------



## ambitious

*Good News !! Jan 2013*

Sorry for the belated Eid Mubarak !!

I am glad to share the news for all those like me who are waiting since 2012 and early 2013; one of my friend who applied in Jan. 2013, did his Medicals and PCC frontload in Feb. 2013, got CO in Apr. 2013 who asked for From 80; Medical got cleared from MOC in May 2013 than a long wait started. Kept enquiring via email and got standard template reply Security Check under process. After getting the phone number which was posted by Naveed on this forum few days back, he called them on 24th July 2014. The guy who picked the phone checked asked for BCC # and other info to verify that the caller is the real applicant told him that is security check was cleared a day back and that would he be able to travel in 3 months if he extends his medical? (to which he agreed) and asked him to get an new PCC. Which he did and uploaded on 28th July 2014 (day before eid) after that there was no reply from the CO, so again after a week yesterday he called that same number and spoke to that same guy who had not viewed his email even after a week so when he called the CO checked the PCC email and told him fine I'm sending you the VISA in a moment, and by the time he disconnected the phone and logged into his email account the much awaited "GOLDEN EMAIL" was sitting there.

So moral of the story is just don't rely on email, please call them after a decent time gap (atleast 4 - 6 weeks gap) since your last query and it should yield result for you.

Please pray for us who are waiting since over 20 months now.

Have a nice day!

Regards


----------



## Hasnain

ambitious said:


> Sorry for the belated Eid Mubarak !!
> 
> I am glad to share the news for all those like me who are waiting since 2012 and early 2013; one of my friend who applied in Jan. 2013, did his Medicals and PCC frontload in Feb. 2013, got CO in Apr. 2013 who asked for From 80; Medical got cleared from MOC in May 2013 than a long wait started. Kept enquiring via email and got standard template reply Security Check under process. After getting the phone number which was posted by Naveed on this forum few days back, he called them on 24th July 2014. The guy who picked the phone checked asked for BCC # and other info to verify that the caller is the real applicant told him that is security check was cleared a day back and that would he be able to travel in 3 months if he extends his medical? (to which he agreed) and asked him to get an new PCC. Which he did and uploaded on 28th July 2014 (day before eid) after that there was no reply from the CO, so again after a week yesterday he called that same number and spoke to that same guy who had not viewed his email even after a week so when he called the CO checked the PCC email and told him fine I'm sending you the VISA in a moment, and by the time he disconnected the phone and logged into his email account the much awaited "GOLDEN EMAIL" was sitting there.
> 
> So moral of the story is just don't rely on email, please call them after a decent time gap (atleast 4 - 6 weeks gap) since your last query and it should yield result for you.
> 
> Please pray for us who are waiting since over 20 months now.
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> Regards


Prayers for everyone after reading this good news.

Following is the post by Naveed (bro) in case anyone is looking for it.

"Well i contacted them by telephone calls...The good thing is that it will be a Local call plus it will be attended in first or second minute instantly perhaps this number is specifically for gsm applicants seeking updates...You should tell your application details and then the concerned CO will have a look at your application and let you know of fresh status...
This is the number.

0061731367000

Hope it helps,

Regards,
Naveed"


----------



## fmasaud84

ambitious said:


> Sorry for the belated Eid Mubarak !!
> 
> I am glad to share the news for all those like me who are waiting since 2012 and early 2013; one of my friend who applied in Jan. 2013, did his Medicals and PCC frontload in Feb. 2013, got CO in Apr. 2013 who asked for From 80; Medical got cleared from MOC in May 2013 than a long wait started. Kept enquiring via email and got standard template reply Security Check under process. After getting the phone number which was posted by Naveed on this forum few days back, he called them on 24th July 2014. The guy who picked the phone checked asked for BCC # and other info to verify that the caller is the real applicant told him that is security check was cleared a day back and that would he be able to travel in 3 months if he extends his medical? (to which he agreed) and asked him to get an new PCC. Which he did and uploaded on 28th July 2014 (day before eid) after that there was no reply from the CO, so again after a week yesterday he called that same number and spoke to that same guy who had not viewed his email even after a week so when he called the CO checked the PCC email and told him fine I'm sending you the VISA in a moment, and by the time he disconnected the phone and logged into his email account the much awaited "GOLDEN EMAIL" was sitting there.
> 
> So moral of the story is just don't rely on email, please call them after a decent time gap (atleast 4 - 6 weeks gap) since your last query and it should yield result for you.
> 
> Please pray for us who are waiting since over 20 months now.
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> Regards


Thanks for sharing this info

I tried to call them today but it was a different number which nobody answerd and i disconnected the call after 20 mins

I will try this number


----------



## jiwani

Why do you guys call the case officer yourselves? Haven't you hired immigration agents?


----------



## ambitious

Hi,

Please try to call this number. There won't be wait of more than couple of seconds.

Best Regards



fmasaud84 said:


> Thanks for sharing this info
> 
> I tried to call them today but it was a different number which nobody answerd and i disconnected the call after 20 mins
> 
> I will try this number


----------



## 2optimistic

Hello everyone, 
I am 189 applicant, I lodged my application on 15 march 2013. I was requested for medical and pcc on 22 july 2014. Uploaded the pcc and medical was done on 2nd of August. Does anyone have an idea how much time it takes to clear the medicals?or how far is my grant??


----------



## samy25

jiwani said:


> Why do you guys call the case officer yourselves? Haven't you hired immigration agents?


till date i guess most of us didnt need any agent.


----------



## fmasaud84

ambitious said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please try to call this number. There won't be wait of more than couple of seconds.
> 
> Best Regards


Yes i called australian time 3:50 PM and there was an auto answer that we work till 4 PM only.


----------



## fmasaud84

2optimistic said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am 189 applicant, I lodged my application on 15 march 2013. I was requested for medical and pcc on 22 july 2014. Uploaded the pcc and medical was done on 2nd of August. Does anyone have an idea how much time it takes to clear the medicals?or how far is my grant??


I am curious as well


----------



## mshoaib

2optimistic said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am 189 applicant, I lodged my application on 15 march 2013. I was requested for medical and pcc on 22 july 2014. Uploaded the pcc and medical was done on 2nd of August. Does anyone have an idea how much time it takes to clear the medicals?or how far is my grant??


Just want to share the experience of Meds/PCC with you.

I got the MED/PCC request some two months ago during 1st week of June. Meds were done on 19th June and uploaded by IOM on 24th June. PCC was forwarded to CO on 30th June. However, I didn't upload the Med Submission Report and the PCC on ImmiAccount at that time. 

Followed up with CO just before Eid and his reply was the application was under routine processing. Then I realized that the ImmiAccount shows the status "Requested" against Health Evidence and Police Clearance, though the Medical Link was removed from there. 

I uploaded the medical submission report (eMedical version) and the PCC on immi account on 29th July and status turned to "Required"

On 3rd August, the status turned to "Received". I followed up with CO today specifically asking the Medical/PCC status and his reply was:



> The health assessments and PCC’s have been received and accepted for all family members.
> 
> The application is now undergoing continued routine processing


 

So the conclusion is if the link for Medical has disappeared from ImmiAccount and the status turned to "Received", it is accepted without any referrence to MOC. The time for acceptance of Meds/PCC varies from case to case.

Regards

mshoaib


----------



## 2optimistic

mshoaib said:


> Just want to share the experience of Meds/PCC with you.
> 
> I got the MED/PCC request some two monthospitalgo during 1st week of June. Meds were done on 19th June and uploaded by IOM on 24th June. PCC was forwarded to CO on 30th June. However, I didn't upload the Med Submission Report and the PCC on ImmiAccount at that time.
> 
> Followed up with CO just before Eid and his reply was the application was under routine processing. Then I realized that the ImmiAccount shows the status "Requested" against Health Evidence and Police Clearance, though the Medical Link was removed from there.
> 
> I uploaded the medical submission report (eMedical version) and the PCC on immi account on 29th July and status turned to "Required"
> 
> On 3rd August, the status turned to "Received". I followed up with CO today specifically asking the Medical/PCC status and his reply was:
> 
> 
> 
> So the conclusion is if the link for Medical has disappeared from ImmiAccount and the status turned to "Received", it is accepted without any referrence to MOC. The time for acceptance of Meds/PCC varies from case to case.
> 
> Regards
> 
> mshoaib


May I ask what is medical submission report?
According to my info the hospital have a direct connection with the immigration and they upload the reports on thier own, they said they wont be telling me wether they have uploaded or not I have to check my immi account for that. 
Where did you get medical submission report?


----------



## mshoaib

2optimistic said:


> May I ask what is medical submission report?
> According to my info the hospital have a direct connection with the immigration and they upload the reports on thier own, they said they wont be telling me wether they have uploaded or not I have to check my immi account for that.
> Where did you get medical submission report?


You can check whether the Medical has been uploaded by the clinic or not using the following URL:

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Use the Last Name, Date of Birth and HAP ID to login for each member of the family. Make sure you use "H" as prefix in the HAP ID.

Click on the button "Print Information Sheet" at the bottom left of the page. This will tell you when the medical was uploaded by the clinic. Save the file as PDF and attach it to the Immi Account.

Regards

mshoaib


----------



## jiwani

Having a migration agent takes a lot of burden off your head...I am doing everything through a migration agent


----------



## mshoaib

jiwani said:


> Having a migration agent takes a lot of burden off your head...I am doing everything through a migration agent


Takes off your burden but at a good amount of cost.

Since then the DIBP has levied the visa charges for secondary applicants and kids, I don't think that it would be feasible for anyone to hire the migration agent and pay extra $$$.

Though I used the services (privately) of an experienced agent working at a renowned Migration Consulting firm at a reasonable cost, I would not recommend anyone if the case is simple and straight forward. Secondly, it only delays the finalization of one's case as you have to communicate with CO through your agent. 

I now realized that my grant would have come earlier had I communicated to CO directly and had access to Immi Account. An example of this is the addition of New Born, Form 80 and Meds/PCC call. The guy informed me about 10 days after the CO's request and submitted the documents on last day of the deadline and that after many reminders.

Timely submission of documents can significantly squeeze the overall time for grant. And be sure to use the latest versions of the forms available at DIBP.

Regards

mshoaib


----------



## Hasnain

mshoaib said:


> You can check whether the Medical has been uploaded by the clinic or not using the following URL:
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Use the Last Name, Date of Birth and HAP ID to login for each member of the family. Make sure you use "H" as prefix in the HAP ID.
> 
> Click on the button "Print Information Sheet" at the bottom left of the page. This will tell you when the medical was uploaded by the clinic. Save the file as PDF and attach it to the Immi Account.
> 
> Regards
> 
> mshoaib


Hi mate
I have tired to use this link several times but it is not working for me. Let's say I enter my name, DOB & Hap ID is 8888888888 and then we have to add H888...
Still not working. Any further advise from ur side wud be highly appreciated.
Thanks !


----------



## mshoaib

Hasnain said:


> Hi mate
> I have tired to use this link several times but it is not working for me. Let's say I enter my name, DOB & Hap ID is 8888888888 and then we have to add H888...
> Still not working. Any further advise from ur side wud be highly appreciated.
> Thanks !


Well there isn't any other thing. 

Make sure you are entering the Last Name (the one provided to DIBP and in your Passport), DOB and HAP ID. If the HAP ID is 123456 then use H123456.

Last but not the least, enter the correct code as seen in the image.

Regards

mshoaib


----------



## jiwani

Yes that's right immigration agents really do nothing until you force them to bt at least there is someone to guide you as the process is quite cumbersome


----------



## 2optimistic

mshoaib said:


> Well there isn't any other thing.
> 
> Make sure you are entering the Last Name (the one provided to DIBP and in your Passport), DOB and HAP ID. If the HAP ID is 123456 then use H123456.
> 
> Last but not the least, enter the correct code as seen in the image.
> 
> Regards
> 
> mshoaib


Thanks for the info, i can see the form but there is no information regarding the upload of medicals , i think its too early for me to investigate as its been only 3 days since I did medicals.
However I think i dont need to upload this document ,since it is generated by thier own department and it is not even mentioned in the list if required or recieved...
There is no harm in uploading though!


----------



## ambitious

Hi,

Please try to call them at around 5.00 a.m. pst (after offering your fajr prayers).

Regards.



fmasaud84 said:


> Yes i called australian time 3:50 PM and there was an auto answer that we work till 4 PM only.


----------



## ambitious

Hi,

I really had some bad experience with one of the best agent in the market. His unusual delay cost me both considerable amount of financial & time loss. But still if you are too busy to read couple of pages and find some good forum like this, it is worth paying them hefty amount.

May God Bless Us All.

Regards.



jiwani said:


> Yes that's right immigration agents really do nothing until you force them to bt at least there is someone to guide you as the process is quite cumbersome


----------



## fahadyaqoob

2optimistic said:


> Thanks for the info, i can see the form but there is no information regarding the upload of medicals , i think its too early for me to investigate as its been only 3 days since I did medicals.
> However I think i dont need to upload this document ,since it is generated by thier own department and it is not even mentioned in the list if required or recieved...
> There is no harm in uploading though!


If you can see the picture on your form and at the bottom the clinic name with status completed means your results are sent by the clinic..


----------



## roze

mshoaib said:


> You can check whether the Medical has been uploaded by the clinic or not using the following URL:
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Use the Last Name, Date of Birth and HAP ID to login for each member of the family. Make sure you use "H" as prefix in the HAP ID.
> 
> Click on the button "Print Information Sheet" at the bottom left of the page. This will tell you when the medical was uploaded by the clinic. Save the file as PDF and attach it to the Immi Account.
> 
> Regards
> 
> mshoaib



Thanks for detail Information.
Is it necessary to upload the information sheet in immi account


----------



## FAIS

roze said:


> Thanks for detail Information.
> Is it necessary to upload the information sheet in immi account


It is not necessary at all. Infact, I accessed medical information sheets from immi account.


----------



## showib49

Hi All,

I am moving to Australia on 20th of August from Lahore. Can any one please tell me rather should I need Polio Certificate? Further Can I open a bank account while sitting over here if yes which bank you are preferring ? I am moving to Canberra and later I'll decide where to move.


----------



## adila

being dishearted i left the forum...and now just came to see is there any1 else still waiting with me


----------



## Hasnain

adila said:


> being dishearted i left the forum...and now just came to see is there any1 else still waiting with me


Please don't be dishearted. Cheers! There are many here waiting for the golden mail. Keep praying for everyone and we will sail through together. Aameen!


----------



## Mani2k

adila said:


> being dishearted i left the forum...and now just came to see is there any1 else still waiting with me


yes i am


----------



## blacknight_81

showib49 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am moving to Australia on 20th of August from Lahore. Can any one please tell me rather should I need Polio Certificate? Further Can I open a bank account while sitting over here if yes which bank you are preferring ? I am moving to Canberra and later I'll decide where to move.


Yes, polio certificate is required.


----------



## BOLT

adila said:


> being dishearted i left the forum...and now just came to see is there any1 else still waiting with me


you've got a huge company here 

yes indeed it is frustrating but do not lose heart, some sailed through and some are waiting just like you.


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> you've got a huge company here
> 
> yes indeed it is frustrating but do not lose heart, some sailed through and some are waiting just like you.


I agree


----------



## roze

FAIS said:


> It is not necessary at all. Infact, I accessed medical information sheets from immi account.


How you assess it in Immi Account?


----------



## roze

Just Keep Hope


----------



## fhassan

Hello forum members , does anyone have contact number for Adelaide team ?


----------



## 2optimistic

OMG the biggest surprise of my life, received the visa grant notice today Alhamdolillah. First entry allowed is before 20 march 2015..

Truely I was a bit shocked to see this, I wonder did they ever recieve my medicals or not? My health examination status never changed to recieved or anything else.The emedical link never showed any positive signs. I even called my clinic yesterday to upload it soon, they said they usually do that in 7 days. Well whatever happens, happens for the best!

I Thank Allah (SWT) for blessing me with this, and taking away all my tensions. He is the best decision maker. May this migration brings positivity in our lifes.
I also want to thank this forum which guided me when I was confused. Thanks alot guys!!


----------



## fhassan

2optimistic said:


> OMG the biggest surprise of my life, received the gisa grant notice today Alhamdolillah. First entry allowed is before 20 march 2015..
> Truely I was a bit shocked to see this, I wonder did they ever recieve my medicals or not? My health examination status never changed to recieved or anything else.The emedical link never showed any positive signs. I even called my clinic yesterday to upload it soon, they said they usually do that in 7 days. Well whatever happens, happens for the best!
> I Thank Allah (SWT) for blessing me with this, and taking away all my tensions. He is the best decision maker. May this migration brings positivity in our lifes.
> I also want to thank this forum which guided me when I was confused. Thanks alot guys!!


Congrats 2optimistic. Hope the rest of us receive our grants or requests soon as this wait is excruciating


----------



## fmasaud84

2optimistic said:


> OMG the biggest surprise of my life, received the visa grant notice today Alhamdolillah. First entry allowed is before 20 march 2015..
> 
> Truely I was a bit shocked to see this, I wonder did they ever recieve my medicals or not? My health examination status never changed to recieved or anything else.The emedical link never showed any positive signs. I even called my clinic yesterday to upload it soon, they said they usually do that in 7 days. Well whatever happens, happens for the best!
> 
> I Thank Allah (SWT) for blessing me with this, and taking away all my tensions. He is the best decision maker. May this migration brings positivity in our lifes.
> I also want to thank this forum which guided me when I was confused. Thanks alot guys!!


Did you call them ?

And Congrats !!!


----------



## Hasnain

2optimistic said:


> OMG the biggest surprise of my life, received the visa grant notice today Alhamdolillah. First entry allowed is before 20 march 2015..
> 
> Truely I was a bit shocked to see this, I wonder did they ever recieve my medicals or not? My health examination status never changed to recieved or anything else.The emedical link never showed any positive signs. I even called my clinic yesterday to upload it soon, they said they usually do that in 7 days. Well whatever happens, happens for the best!
> 
> I Thank Allah (SWT) for blessing me with this, and taking away all my tensions. He is the best decision maker. May this migration brings positivity in our lifes.
> I also want to thank this forum which guided me when I was confused. Thanks alot guys!!


Congrats and AlhamdiliAllah!
May Allah SWT bring happiness in everyone's life. Aameen!


----------



## BOLT

2optimistic said:


> OMG the biggest surprise of my life, received the visa grant notice today Alhamdolillah. First entry allowed is before 20 march 2015..
> 
> Truely I was a bit shocked to see this, I wonder did they ever recieve my medicals or not? My health examination status never changed to recieved or anything else.The emedical link never showed any positive signs. I even called my clinic yesterday to upload it soon, they said they usually do that in 7 days. Well whatever happens, happens for the best!
> 
> I Thank Allah (SWT) for blessing me with this, and taking away all my tensions. He is the best decision maker. May this migration brings positivity in our lifes.
> I also want to thank this forum which guided me when I was confused. Thanks alot guys!!


wow! this is really good news. congratulations.


----------



## Visionary

2optimistic said:


> OMG the biggest surprise of my life, received the visa grant notice today Alhamdolillah. First entry allowed is before 20 march 2015..
> 
> Truely I was a bit shocked to see this, I wonder did they ever recieve my medicals or not? My health examination status never changed to recieved or anything else.The emedical link never showed any positive signs. I even called my clinic yesterday to upload it soon, they said they usually do that in 7 days. Well whatever happens, happens for the best!
> 
> I Thank Allah (SWT) for blessing me with this, and taking away all my tensions. He is the best decision maker. May this migration brings positivity in our lifes.
> I also want to thank this forum which guided me when I was confused. Thanks alot guys!!


Congrats !


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> wow! this is really good news. congratulations.


I have called them today and they said that my medicals are clear which I have uploaded on 17th July . However, my wife's medicals are still pending ( uploaded on 25th july )and they are waiting to be cleared after that they will finalize the applications. he said maybe a couple of weeks more.

but he asked to send form 80 for my wife as well. i have sent mine already.


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> I have called them today and they said that my medicals are clear which I have uploaded on 17th July . However, my wife's medicals are still pending ( uploaded on 25th july )and they are waiting to be cleared after that they will finalize the applications. he said maybe a couple of weeks more.
> 
> but he asked to send form 80 for my wife as well. i have sent mine already.


Seems good. please let me know following that

which number did you call?

how many members you have on your application?

when did you upload your Form80 as I also uploaded just mine and not for my wife. CO should have clearly asked for my wife as well.

finally, I thought our CO KS is 'she' and not 'he'


----------



## ambitious

Hi,

Its same number for both Adelaide and Brisbane.

Please try this # 0061731367000.

Best timing is from 9am to 11 am Australia time.

Good Luck.



fhassan said:


> Hello forum members , does anyone have contact number for Adelaide team ?


----------



## ambitious

Don't worry dear your grant is days away now forget weeks. Just start packing.



fmasaud84 said:


> I have called them today and they said that my medicals are clear which I have uploaded on 17th July . However, my wife's medicals are still pending ( uploaded on 25th july )and they are waiting to be cleared after that they will finalize the applications. he said maybe a couple of weeks more.
> 
> but he asked to send form 80 for my wife as well. i have sent mine already.


----------



## ambitious

Congr8's to you and your family. Finally your loooooong wait is over. 

May Allah grant you success in your future endeavors.



2optimistic said:


> OMG the biggest surprise of my life, received the visa grant notice today Alhamdolillah. First entry allowed is before 20 march 2015..
> 
> Truely I was a bit shocked to see this, I wonder did they ever recieve my medicals or not? My health examination status never changed to recieved or anything else.The emedical link never showed any positive signs. I even called my clinic yesterday to upload it soon, they said they usually do that in 7 days. Well whatever happens, happens for the best!
> 
> I Thank Allah (SWT) for blessing me with this, and taking away all my tensions. He is the best decision maker. May this migration brings positivity in our lifes.
> I also want to thank this forum which guided me when I was confused. Thanks alot guys!!


----------



## 2optimistic

fmasaud84 said:


> Did you call them ?
> 
> And Congrats !!!


Thankyou all !!!!! 
No, I never called them. We just had email correspondence.


----------



## ambitious

Never leave hope. Everything happens in our best interest. InshaAllah everyone will get to their desired destination.



adila said:


> being dishearted i left the forum...and now just came to see is there any1 else still waiting with me


----------



## BOLT

ambitious said:


> Don't worry dear your grant is days away now forget weeks. Just start packing.


Yes! I agree. these won't be weeks and just few days Inshallah.


----------



## bilal1

By the Grace of ALLAH and DUA of my parents, i got the visa grant notification today.

I might be senior in terms of time lines for 190 visa. My case got a big delay, don't know the reason but there should be some best done by Allah on this delay.

This forum is excellent and i don't have words to express for the members

--------------
Visa lodged = 20 Nov 2012
CO allocation = 20 Feb 2013
Medical Requested = 19 June 2014
Medical Done (Islamabad) = 27 June 2014
Medical submitted to DIAC = 30 June 2014 
Grant = 06 Aug 2014
First entry = 19 June 2015
-----------
:third:ray2::cool2:
Really v happy to post here


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> Yes! I agree. these won't be weeks and just few days Inshallah.


In sha Allah

what about you ? did you call them ?


----------



## FAIS

roze said:


> How you assess it in Immi Account?


Don't know the process now but when I accessed my immi account last year, there was a link provided. Clicking it would take me to the health information sheets.


----------



## bilal1

Congrates.


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> In sha Allah
> 
> what about you ? did you call them ?


No I did not, but asked you following;

which number did you call?

how many members you have on your application?

when did you upload your Form80 as I also uploaded just mine and not for my wife. CO should have clearly asked for my wife as well.


----------



## bilal1

*Congrates.*



2optimistic said:


> OMG the biggest surprise of my life, received the visa grant notice today Alhamdolillah. First entry allowed is before 20 march 2015..
> 
> Truely I was a bit shocked to see this, I wonder did they ever recieve my medicals or not? My health examination status never changed to recieved or anything else.The emedical link never showed any positive signs. I even called my clinic yesterday to upload it soon, they said they usually do that in 7 days. Well whatever happens, happens for the best!
> 
> I Thank Allah (SWT) for blessing me with this, and taking away all my tensions. He is the best decision maker. May this migration brings positivity in our lifes.
> I also want to thank this forum which guided me when I was confused. Thanks alot guys!!


Congrates.


----------



## BOLT

bilal1 said:


> By the Grace of ALLAH and DUA of my parents, i got the visa grant notification today.
> 
> I might be senior in terms of time lines for 190 visa. My case got a big delay, don't know the reason but there should be some best done by Allah on this delay.
> 
> This forum is excellent and i don't have words to express for the members
> 
> --------------
> Visa lodged = 20 Nov 2012
> CO allocation = 20 Feb 2013
> Medical Requested = 19 June 2014
> Medical Done (Islamabad) = 27 June 2014
> Medical submitted to DIAC = 30 June 2014
> Grant = 06 Aug 2014
> First entry = 19 June 2015
> -----------
> :third:ray2::cool2:
> Really v happy to post here



Congratulations, especially after such an ordeal as you experienced just like 189 applicants.


----------



## usman.shahid

showib49 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am moving to Australia on 20th of August from Lahore. Can any one please tell me rather should I need Polio Certificate? Further Can I open a bank account while sitting over here if yes which bank you are preferring ? I am moving to Canberra and later I'll decide where to move.


I am also going to Australia on 20th August to validate my visa. Which airline you are going with and at what time? I am going to Melbourne.


----------



## bilal1

BOLT said:


> Congratulations, especially after such an ordeal as you experienced just like 189 applicants.



Yeah, My case goes too long, like 175, but "all is well that's end well". Really Thankful to Allah for such a blessing and My parents. 
Special thanks to all the members of this forum. Really v helpful.


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> No I did not, but asked you following;
> 
> which number did you call?
> 
> how many members you have on your application?
> 
> when did you upload your Form80 as I also uploaded just mine and not for my wife. CO should have clearly asked for my wife as well.


I have called the same number which was mentioned in Naveed's post .

I was alone when i lodged the application but than later got married and i have added my wife as well.

I have uploaded my application long time back. The reason why they are asking for form 80 for my wife is that they had asked me to provide uae pcc for me and my wife and i told them that my wife has not lived in the UAE for 12 months or more.

So they want form 80 since that has all the details and they need a written confirmation and form 80 is a type of that written confirmation.

I think you should call them in this way u may get the information


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> Seems good. please let me know following that
> 
> which number did you call?
> 
> how many members you have on your application?
> 
> when did you upload your Form80 as I also uploaded just mine and not for my wife. CO should have clearly asked for my wife as well.
> 
> finally, I thought our CO KS is 'she' and not 'he'


Haha i had missed this post About the CO ..there was another guy who answered the phone.

It was not KS and he just asked me the TRN . Date of birth etc and gave me the details


----------



## MusaBilal

bilal1 said:


> By the Grace of ALLAH and DUA of my parents, i got the visa grant notification today.
> 
> I might be senior in terms of time lines for 190 visa. My case got a big delay, don't know the reason but there should be some best done by Allah on this delay.
> 
> This forum is excellent and i don't have words to express for the members
> 
> --------------
> Visa lodged = 20 Nov 2012
> CO allocation = 20 Feb 2013
> Medical Requested = 19 June 2014
> Medical Done (Islamabad) = 27 June 2014
> Medical submitted to DIAC = 30 June 2014
> Grant = 06 Aug 2014
> First entry = 19 June 2015
> -----------
> :third:ray2::cool2:
> Really v happy to post here


Congratulations


----------



## FAIS

showib49 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am moving to Australia on 20th of August from Lahore. Can any one please tell me rather should I need Polio Certificate? Further Can I open a bank account while sitting over here if yes which bank you are preferring ? I am moving to Canberra and later I'll decide where to move.



If you have lived for more than 28 days (continuously or intermittently) since May 05, 2014 in any of the following countries (or combination of any of the following countries), you need a polio vaccination certificate.

Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia, Syria

However, there is a tricky part. As per WHO, the polio vaccination needs to be administered atleast 4 weeks prior to the international travel to be effective. Actually it should be administered between 4 weeks and 12 months per WHO recommendations. However, I don't know if this recommendation is strictly followed by the Australian authorities. 

Even if they don't apply this recommendation, you should go to your health provider immediately to get it done and get a certificate. Don't Wait for Pakistani authorities to administer the vaccine at the airport.

You can open a free account online with National Australian Bank (NAB) before even landing in Australia. You can only deposit funds in this account until you show the bank your original passport after landing. 

I have opened an account with NAB and already have a meeting arranged with a customer rep upon my arrival to fully activate my account and get an ATM .


----------



## bilal1

MusaBilal said:


> Congratulations


Thanks


----------



## Mani2k

2optimistic said:


> OMG the biggest surprise of my life, received the visa grant notice today Alhamdolillah. First entry allowed is before 20 march 2015..
> 
> Truely I was a bit shocked to see this, I wonder did they ever recieve my medicals or not? My health examination status never changed to recieved or anything else.The emedical link never showed any positive signs. I even called my clinic yesterday to upload it soon, they said they usually do that in 7 days. Well whatever happens, happens for the best!
> 
> I Thank Allah (SWT) for blessing me with this, and taking away all my tensions. He is the best decision maker. May this migration brings positivity in our lifes.
> I also want to thank this forum which guided me when I was confused. Thanks alot guys!!


Many congrats bro!


----------



## usman.shahid

FAIS said:


> If you have lived for more than 28 days (continuously or intermittently) since May 05, 2014 in any of the following countries (or combination of any of the following countries), you need a polio vaccination certificate.
> 
> Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia, Syria
> 
> However, there is a tricky part. As per WHO, the polio vaccination needs to be administered atleast 4 weeks prior to the international travel to be effective. Actually it should be administered between 4 weeks and 12 months per WHO recommendations. However, I don't know if this recommendation is strictly followed by the Australian authorities.
> 
> Even if they don't apply this recommendation, you should go to your health provider immediately to get it done and get a certificate. Don't Wait for Pakistani authorities to administer the vaccine at the airport.
> 
> You can open a free account online with National Australian Bank (NAB) before even landing in Australia. You can only deposit funds in this account until you show the bank your original passport after landing.
> 
> I have opened an account with NAB and already have a meeting arranged with a customer rep upon my arrival to fully activate my account and get an ATM .


FAIS when and where are you moving in Australia? And what is your profession? I am also moving on 20th...


----------



## kazy

As Salamalikum

Bhai i need some information regarding immigrating to Australia. Can u guys help me?

Guide me to some good consultant.


----------



## 2optimistic

FAIS said:


> If you have lived for more than 28 days (continuously or intermittently) since May 05, 2014 in any of the following countries (or combination of any of the following countries), you need a polio vaccination certificate.
> 
> Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia, Syria
> 
> However, there is a tricky part. As per WHO, the polio vaccination needs to be administered atleast 4 weeks prior to the international travel to be effective. Actually it should be administered between 4 weeks and 12 months per WHO recommendations. However, I don't know if this recommendation is strictly followed by the Australian authorities.
> 
> Even if they don't apply this recommendation, you should go to your health provider immediately to get it done and get a certificate. Don't Wait for Pakistani authorities to administer the vaccine at the airport.
> 
> You can open a free account online with National Australian Bank (NAB) before even landing in Australia. You can only deposit funds in this account until you show the bank your original passport after landing.
> 
> I have opened an account with NAB and already have a meeting arranged with a customer rep upon my arrival to fully activate my account and get an ATM .


Thanks Fais for the information. The polio vaccine instructions are mentioned in my grant letter too, I live in dubai and havent been to pakistan since march 2014 but I have a plan to visit for few days, do u think I have to provide this certificate too? Their statement is a bit confusing! !
I think there should be a thread about post visa grant issues.


----------



## FAIS

usman.shahid said:


> FAIS when and where are you moving in Australia? And what is your profession? I am also moving on 20th...


I am just going there on August 14 to validate my visa. I am flying from Dubai to Melbourne and will be there till 26 August. I am an internal auditor.

Permanent move, not decided yet. Maybe in next three years.


----------



## FAIS

2optimistic said:


> Thanks Fais for the information. The polio vaccine instructions are mentioned in my grant letter too, I live in dubai and havent been to pakistan since march 2014 but I have a plan to visit for few days, do u think I have to provide this certificate too? Their statement is a bit confusing! !
> I think there should be a thread about post visa grant issues.


In my opinion, you should receive the vaccination. There is no harm in getting vaccinated again even if you are already vaccinated.


----------



## Qzee

Hi Mohsin,

I applied in June 2012 under 176. Got medical and PCC call on July 2 and submitted everything on July 18. On July 24, in response to my email, i was told that "health assessments are currently undergoing further assessment". I am not sure what that means but i read somewhere on immi website that health assessments from certain countries are referred to a Medical Officer of Commonwealth for further assessment. I haven't heard from CO/Visa processing officer since than. I wonder how much more time this will take. I got state sponsorship to get benefit of fast processing but clearly it didn't work out for me!







mohsin_jawed said:


> I received a medical and PCC call on 1st of July 2014. I got my medicals done on 10th of July and on the same day, I sent an email to the CO enclosing updated PCC and let her know that I have undergone medicals. My medicals were uploaded on 15th of July but since I did not receive any acknowledgment or confirmation from my case officer, I decided to send another email and that was sent on 22nd of July. On 24th of July, I received an email stating:
> 
> *"Thank you for your email.
> 
> You medical results have begun to be assessed by our Global Health unit in Sydney however, they are not yet finalised. Hopefully the assessment will complete in the coming week/s."*
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin


----------



## cloudops

*Medical Assessment Query*

Hi Guys,

I got a Medical and PCC call on 6th July,2014. They asked me for health assessment and required for all applicants. I follow the attached doc they provided me for getting HAP ID from my Immi account. 

I able to get IDs for myself and partner but the option "Organise your health Examination" (which is required to be filled inorder to get HAP ID) is not showing up against my 1 year old kid application rather its showing this message.

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


Do anyone know why is it so and do they require Medical examine for a 1 year old kid ?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## blacknight_81

cloudops said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a Medical and PCC call on 6th July,2014. They asked me for health assessment and required for all applicants. I follow the attached doc they provided me for getting HAP ID from my Immi account.
> 
> I able to get IDs for myself and partner but the option "Organise your health Examination" (which is required to be filled inorder to get HAP ID) is not showing up against my 1 year old kid application rather its showing this message.
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> 
> Do anyone know why is it so and do they require Medical examine for a 1 year old kid ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Yes, it is required for your child. Check with your CO for HAP ID. You will not be able to get health examination for your child without it.


----------



## Qzee

Hi Cloudops,

Although i am done with the medical and already submitted, i have the same message on my immi account for all applicants including my two sons. I emailed my CO for HAP IDs and got them via email within a day. Do the same. Write to your CO and ask ID for your son. Regards




cloudops said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a Medical and PCC call on 6th July,2014. They asked me for health assessment and required for all applicants. I follow the attached doc they provided me for getting HAP ID from my Immi account.
> 
> I able to get IDs for myself and partner but the option "Organise your health Examination" (which is required to be filled inorder to get HAP ID) is not showing up against my 1 year old kid application rather its showing this message.
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> 
> Do anyone know why is it so and do they require Medical examine for a 1 year old kid ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## cloudops

blacknight_81 said:


> Yes, it is required for your child. Check with your CO for HAP ID. You will not be able to get health examination for your child without it.


Thanks Qzee. Any idea why the option is not showing up for my kid ? I already asked my CO for that. Waiting for his response.


----------



## Qzee

No idea. Like i said its still not showing in my immi account. I guess it doesnt make a difference. Call your CO if its already been 2-3 days since you asked




cloudops said:


> Thanks Qzee. Any idea why the option is not showing up for my kid ? I already asked my CO for that. Waiting for his response.


----------



## cloudops

Qzee said:


> Hi Cloudops,
> 
> Although i am done with the medical and already submitted, i have the same message on my immi account for all applicants including my two sons. I emailed my CO for HAP IDs and got them via email within a day. Do the same. Write to your CO and ask ID for your son. Regards


Thanks Qzee. Waiting for CO response.


----------



## cloudops

blacknight_81 said:


> Yes, it is required for your child. Check with your CO for HAP ID. You will not be able to get health examination for your child without it.



Thanks blacknight.


----------



## cloudops

*Iom*

Guys,

Two more queries.

Today, I tried to call at IOM Lahore provided number to book my appointment and no one was picking it up.(time was inbetween 1-2 PM)... whats the procedure to take up the appointment and Polio Certificate is also issued by the same department >????
or Do i need to get that from some where else. Someone told me to get Polio Certificate from Govt. Hospital (i-e Jinnah Hospital Lahore).


Please advice.


Cheers.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Got Co mail today
Team Adelaide 7
she asked for form 80 of my spouse, letter from uni that medium of instruction was in english and polio certificates for all of us.


----------



## babajani

kazy said:


> As Salamalikum
> 
> Bhai i need some information regarding immigrating to Australia. Can u guys help me?
> 
> Guide me to some good consultant.


Dear plz tell us about your qualifications experience etc. Only then wee will
Be able to help you.
Regards


----------



## babajani

roze said:


> Just Keep Hope


Hi Roze

Many many congrats on your visa grabt.I was looking for the news on this thread but found it on another.
i was following your posts and timelines very closely as i have also goy QLD inviteand will be lodging the visa in few days.
God bless you.


----------



## indiference

FAIS said:


> If you have lived for more than 28 days (continuously or intermittently) since May 05, 2014 in any of the following countries (or combination of any of the following countries), you need a polio vaccination certificate. Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia, Syria However, there is a tricky part. As per WHO, the polio vaccination needs to be administered atleast 4 weeks prior to the international travel to be effective. Actually it should be administered between 4 weeks and 12 months per WHO recommendations. However, I don't know if this recommendation is strictly followed by the Australian authorities. Even if they don't apply this recommendation, you should go to your health provider immediately to get it done and get a certificate. Don't Wait for Pakistani authorities to administer the vaccine at the airport. You can open a free account online with National Australian Bank (NAB) before even landing in Australia. You can only deposit funds in this account until you show the bank your original passport after landing. I have opened an account with NAB and already have a meeting arranged with a customer rep upon my arrival to fully activate my account and get an ATM .


Is the polio vaccination certificate even required if one has already got the visa grant? For adults and kids both? In pakistan from where can i get this certificate?


----------



## Qzee

Hi,

For appointment, send IOM an email at [email protected]. Give details of all everyone included in your application i.e, Name, passport number, date of birth, HAP ID and contact numbers. IOM usually replies within a couple of days with the appointment details. 

Polio certificate is not issued by IOM. Has someone asked you for it? I got mine from Lahore airport and needed it because i was travelling abroad. I have not provided it to CO and have not even been asked to do so!






QUOTE=cloudops;4838313]Guys,

Two more queries.

Today, I tried to call at IOM Lahore provided number to book my appointment and no one was picking it up.(time was inbetween 1-2 PM)... whats the procedure to take up the appointment and Polio Certificate is also issued by the same department >????
or Do i need to get that from some where else. Someone told me to get Polio Certificate from Govt. Hospital (i-e Jinnah Hospital Lahore).


Please advice.


Cheers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## blacknight_81

indiference said:


> Is the polio vaccination certificate even required if one has already got the visa grant? For adults and kids both? In pakistan from where can i get this certificate?


It is required for anyone who has lived in Pakistan for at least four weeks and wants to travel abroad.

You can get it done in any public/govt. hospital.


----------



## FAIS

indiference said:


> Is the polio vaccination certificate even required if one has already got the visa grant? For adults and kids both? In pakistan from where can i get this certificate?


I believe one needs a certificate if he/ she has travelled any of the listed countries and has lived there for more than 28 days after May 05, 2014. 

Practically, it is not possible for immgration officers at Australian airport to check your entry and exit stamps. However, they may question you about your past travels and then you will have to provide accurate info. At that moment, they may ask you to provide a certificate. Don't know what will happen if one doesn't provide a certificate. Some good airports do have health desks set up to deal with such cases. I am not aware if Australian ports have these desks and that too provide vaccination service. But I am sure the person will not be returned if he/ she doesn't produce one when asked. I know you will not wait for such procedures at an Australian airport after taking a long flight.

If you are in Karachi, Agha Khan hospital has been authorized by Sindh government to provide the government-issued ‘International Certificate for Polio Vaccination’. I don't know about other cities though.

Please click on the link below for further information:

Polio Vaccination Requirements


----------



## fmasaud84

Hi,

Can you please advise what is the best solution for this ?

i have received the below email from CO

-------------
Thank-you for your email enquiry.

We have received the results of your medical examination and are currently awaiting the following evidence:

Completed Form 80 for your spouse
UAE Police Certificate for your spouse
Pakistan Police Certificate for yourself
----------------------

I will send them the form 80 . However, my wife has not lived in UAE therefore her PCC is not required which i will inform them. 

regarding my Pakistan PCC .. i have given them this already in the past and recently they had asked me only for my fresh UAE PCC which i have sent already. I dont know why they are asking for Pakistan PCC again . coz this will be headache to get that since i am not in Pakistani. 

I had given them another PCC as well ( for Ukraine ) but they did not ask me for that again.


----------



## shehpar

cloudops said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a Medical and PCC call on 6th July,2014. They asked me for health assessment and required for all applicants. I follow the attached doc they provided me for getting HAP ID from my Immi account.
> 
> I able to get IDs for myself and partner but the option "Organise your health Examination" (which is required to be filled inorder to get HAP ID) is not showing up against my 1 year old kid application rather its showing this message.
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> 
> Do anyone know why is it so and do they require Medical examine for a 1 year old kid ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi couldops,

what is your timeline for visa application?


----------



## FAIS

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please advise what is the best solution for this ?
> 
> i have received the below email from CO
> 
> -------------
> Thank-you for your email enquiry.
> 
> We have received the results of your medical examination and are currently awaiting the following evidence:
> 
> Completed Form 80 for your spouse
> UAE Police Certificate for your spouse
> Pakistan Police Certificate for yourself
> ----------------------
> 
> I will send them the form 80 . However, my wife has not lived in UAE therefore her PCC is not required which i will inform them.
> 
> regarding my Pakistan PCC .. i have given them this already in the past and recently they had asked me only for my fresh UAE PCC which i have sent already. I dont know why they are asking for Pakistan PCC again . coz this will be headache to get that since i am not in Pakistani.
> 
> I had given them another PCC as well ( for Ukraine ) but they did not ask me for that again.


If your Pakistani police certificate is old enough that needs replacement, I am afraid you will have to comply with the requirement. 

If you are in Dubai, Pakistani embassy can help you in getting one. A friend of mine applied through Pakistan embassy in Abu Dhabi two years back. It was a very straight forward process back then.


----------



## shehpar

Not a good news for applicants in waiting list....

Terror touches down: visa fraud, migration crime ‘rampant,’ Immigration Department files reveal


----------



## fmasaud84

FAIS said:


> If your Pakistani police certificate is old enough that needs replacement, I am afraid you will have to comply with the requirement.
> 
> If you are in Dubai, Pakistani embassy can help you in getting one. A friend of mine applied through Pakistan embassy in Abu Dhabi two years back. It was a very straight forward process back then.


Not that simple.. anything to do with Pakistani embassy or consulate is not that simple


----------



## msohaibkhan

Dear Friends

I am pleased to inform that I, along with my wife and two kids, have Alhamdulillah been granted 190 visa.

There have been many ups and downs in the process which I have tabled and shared as attachment:


----------



## fmasaud84

shehpar said:


> Not a good news for applicants in waiting list....
> 
> Terror touches down: visa fraud, migration crime â€˜rampant,â€™ Immigration Department files reveal


why? if applicant is genuine !!!


----------



## shehpar

fmasaud84 said:


> why? if all is genuine !!!


Delays..............


----------



## fmasaud84

FAIS said:


> If your Pakistani police certificate is old enough that needs replacement, I am afraid you will have to comply with the requirement.
> 
> If you are in Dubai, Pakistani embassy can help you in getting one. A friend of mine applied through Pakistan embassy in Abu Dhabi two years back. It was a very straight forward process back then.


I had submitted Pakistani PCC on 28/02/2013


----------



## shehpar

Hi Seniors,

I can see that 190's got their visa quickly. Is there any way I can apply for 190 as well. I have already applied for 189.


----------



## fmasaud84

shehpar said:


> Delays..............


what to do man .. these idiots i mean those making things difficult for us and making our name bad ... killing innocent people .. i dont know what do they follow !!!


----------



## shehpar

fmasaud84 said:


> what to do man .. these idiots i mean those making things difficult for us and making our name bad ... killing innocent people .. i dont know what do they follow !!!


ALLAH knows the best. My Only concern is whenever such situation are likely to happen then officer tries to show that he is strict... bla bla... and affects the applicant.

Paki's are already on the hit list of those victims. 

Let's see.. how many grants in next couple of days / weeks ...


----------



## AKFZ

Hey, guys i called diac 2 weeks back and i was told that routine checks by external agencies still in progress. Yesterday i got a reply for igis that ASIO does not have any such case and i should contact DIBP. Do you think its too early to call DIAC again?


----------



## ambitious

Congrates !!!

All the Best for your future endeavors. 



msohaibkhan said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I, along with my wife and two kids, have Alhamdulillah been granted 190 visa.
> 
> There have been many ups and downs in the process which I have tabled and shared as attachment:


----------



## Sasl12

fmasaud84 said:


> I am curious as well


Hi There, My medicals were received on the 23rd july, along with PC. My CO has come back to me confirming that PC has been received and Medicals are being cleared. Will inform you Soon. 

I guess you need to wait for at least 4 weeks before you get the Grant letter. Just chill


----------



## shehpar

AKFZ said:


> Hey, guys i called diac 2 weeks back and i was told that routine checks by external agencies still in progress. Yesterday i got a reply for igis that ASIO does not have any such case and i should contact DIBP. Do you think its too early to call DIAC again?


Hi,

When I contacted IGIS, they replied that I should contact after Jan, 2015. hope for the best.


----------



## fmasaud84

Sasl12 said:


> Hi There, My medicals were received on the 23rd july, along with PC. My CO has come back to me confirming that PC has been received and Medicals are being cleared. Will inform you Soon.
> 
> I guess you need to wait for at least 4 weeks before you get the Grant letter. Just chill


lately CO has informed that medicals are ok and they need PCC again


----------



## msohaibkhan

shehpar said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I can see that 190's got their visa quickly. Is there any way I can apply for 190 as well. I have already applied for 189.


Yes you can apply for 190 simultaneously with 189. You will have the option to withdraw any of the application after the outcome of one. Visa fee cannot be adjusted in any case, you have to pay new fee for new application.


----------



## FAIS

shehpar said:


> Not a good news for applicants in waiting list....
> 
> Terror touches down: visa fraud, migration crime ‘rampant,’ Immigration Department files reveal


I don't expect any changes in the timelines for Paksitanis ad they are already suffering from long waiting times.


----------



## shehpar

FAIS said:


> I don't expect any changes in the timelines for Paksitanis ad they are already suffering from long waiting times.


hope so...


----------



## donshoaibuc

msohaibkhan said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I, along with my wife and two kids, have Alhamdulillah been granted 190 visa.
> 
> There have been many ups and downs in the process which I have tabled and shared as attachment:


Congratulations brother. It was mostly UP though


----------



## donshoaibuc

fmasaud84 said:


> why? if applicant is genuine !!!


The report is too much dramatised.


----------



## Sasl12

fmasaud84 said:


> lately CO has informed that medicals are ok and they need PCC again


They ask for PCC only if they are expired, usually the validity for PCC is 3 to 6 months, depending on the country regulations,


----------



## msohaibkhan

donshoaibuc said:


> Congratulations brother. It was mostly UP though


yes, all is well if ends well


----------



## FAIS

msohaibkhan said:


> yes, all is well if ends well


Congrats man!


----------



## bilal1

*Congrates*



msohaibkhan said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I, along with my wife and two kids, have Alhamdulillah been granted 190 visa.
> 
> There have been many ups and downs in the process which I have tabled and shared as attachment:



Congrates


----------



## 2optimistic

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please advise what is the best solution for this ?
> 
> i have received the below email from CO
> 
> -------------
> Thank-you for your email enquiry.
> 
> We have received the results of your medical examination and are currently awaiting the following evidence:
> 
> Completed Form 80 for your spouse
> UAE Police Certificate for your spouse
> Pakistan Police Certificate for yourself
> ----------------------
> 
> I will send them the form 80 . However, my wife has not lived in UAE therefore her PCC is not required which i will inform them.
> 
> regarding my Pakistan PCC .. i have given them this already in the past and recently they had asked me only for my fresh UAE PCC which i have sent already. I dont know why they are asking for Pakistan PCC again . coz this will be headache to get that since i am not in Pakistani.
> 
> I had given them another PCC as well ( for Ukraine ) but they did not ask me for that again.





I think u should Submit it again sometimes they dont receive the document and ask for it again. It happened to me when I uploaded my uae pcc, and after one month they officially requested for the same . I sent an email to my CO attaching the uae pcc, and wrote that this Pcc was issued a month ago, is this acceptable? Later, They confirmed that its acceptable.


----------



## shanish

*Grant Approved*

Hi All

I had applied for 190 visa in Feb 2014 which has been recently granted, Allhamdolillah :happy:. I have been a silent reader on the forum however i must acknowledge that this forum has been of a great help to me.

I plan to move to Perth. Is there any forum/thread/web site where i can meet up Pakistanis living there ? or any one from this forum planning to move / currently living in Perth.

Regards,


----------



## fmasaud84

2optimistic said:


> I think u should Submit it again sometimes they dont receive the document and ask for it again. It happened to me when I uploaded my uae pcc, and after one month they officially requested for the same . I sent an email to my CO attaching the uae pcc, and wrote that this Pcc was issued a month ago, is this acceptable? Later, They confirmed that its acceptable.


mine has expired as i have submitted that back in Feb 2013  so i guess i have to get this again


----------



## 2optimistic

fmasaud84 said:


> mine has expired as i have submitted that back in Feb 2013  so i guess i have to get this again


Lol, thats a different case then. All the best


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

I have been contacted by 2 teams. team 07 asked for
Polio certificates
wife form 80
letter from wife university for medium of education in english
then by team 13 saying that their task is only to gather information and they need my detailed CV along with duties and responsibilities and references.
i want to ask those who have had a grant. what questions do they generally ask from references? and how many references are generally ok? i am thinking at least 2 for every career episode.
Quick reply requested.


----------



## Hasnain

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> I have been contacted by 2 teams. team 07 asked for
> Polio certificates
> wife form 80
> letter from wife university for medium of education in english
> then by team 13 saying that their task is only to gather information and they need my detailed CV along with duties and responsibilities and references.
> i want to ask those who have had a grant. what questions do they generally ask from references? and how many references are generally ok? i am thinking at least 2 for every career episode.
> Quick reply requested.


Hi mate...
Generally the person who signed your experience letter would be contacted. In my case I scanned visiting cards of the CEO/ Owner/ HR Manager. These people received emails to confirm my experience. So I attached one visiting card per experience letter. 
Hope this would help! Others can also contribute to this answer.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Hasnain said:


> Hi mate...
> Generally the person who signed your experience letter would be contacted. In my case I scanned visiting cards of the CEO/ Owner/ HR Manager. These people received emails to confirm my experience. So I attached one visiting card per experience letter.
> Hope this would help! Others can also contribute to this answer.


referees receive call from Australia or australian embassy in pak? or just emails? and can any one explain what exactly they are asked?


----------



## Hasnain

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> referees receive call from Australia or australian embassy in pak? or just emails? and can any one explain what exactly they are asked?


My references received emails. But keep in mind that immigration can call them also. Generally in email they confirm if the experience certificate is true or not!
Emails or calls can be done from Aus or any other Embassy in the world.
Hope this answer would help.


----------



## adila

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> referees receive call from Australia or australian embassy in pak? or just emails? and can any one explain what exactly they are asked?


in my case they called my references. twice and then contacted them thru email too...


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Hasnain said:


> My references received emails. But keep in mind that immigration can call them also. Generally in email they confirm if the experience certificate is true or not!
> Emails or calls can be done from Aus or any other Embassy in the world.
> Hope this answer would help.


My references are solid. and know me very well and willing to provide all the required information. Just that i work in an organization where it is possible that at times they are not available to take calls or their phones are jammed etc. so just a little worried in this sense.


----------



## Hasnain

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> My references are solid. and know me very well and willing to provide all the required information. Just that i work in an organization where it is possible that at times they are not available to take calls or their phones are jammed etc. so just a little worried in this sense.


Don't worry. All would be fine.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Hasnain said:


> Don't worry. All would be fine.


InshaAllah


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hi spreadsheet admin

Please update my signatures in the spreadsheet maintained for Pakistani applicants


----------



## mshoaib

Hasnain said:


> My references received emails. But keep in mind that immigration can call them also. Generally in email they confirm if the experience certificate is true or not!
> Emails or calls can be done from Aus or any other Embassy in the world.
> Hope this answer would help.


What if the company doesn't exist anymore and gone out of operation some 5 years back. Whom would be contacted in that case as the contact numbers and email are not valid any more.


----------



## mshoaib

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> I have been contacted by 2 teams. team 07 asked for
> Polio certificates
> wife form 80
> letter from wife university for medium of education in english
> then by team 13 saying that their task is only to gather information and they need my detailed CV along with duties and responsibilities and references.
> i want to ask those who have had a grant. what questions do they generally ask from references? and how many references are generally ok? i am thinking at least 2 for every career episode.
> Quick reply requested.


In my case, I was contacted by team 13 asking for resume and form 80 and other details as you mentioned. But it was also mentioned that they were not the case officer for your case and if I was contacted by the case officer then I should continue to communicate with the case officer. 

On the very next day, I got an email from my CO. So I just ignored the email from team 13 and submitted the documents to CO.


----------



## shiraz

adila said:


> in my case they called my references. twice and then contacted them thru email too...





Hasnain said:


> My references received emails. But keep in mind that immigration can call them also. Generally in email they confirm if the experience certificate is true or not!
> Emails or calls can be done from Aus or any other Embassy in the world.
> Hope this answer would help.


Hi Adila and Hasnain,

My 189 was lodged in May 2013 but I was never asked to submit references. When was the verification done in your cases (after how many months of lodging visa)?

I'm not aware of any verification call to my employers. Do you think they will do verification after this much time in my case?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

mshoaib said:


> In my case, I was contacted by team 13 asking for resume and form 80 and other details as you mentioned. But it was also mentioned that they were not the case officer for your case and if I was contacted by the case officer then I should continue to communicate with the case officer.
> 
> On the very next day, I got an email from my CO. So I just ignored the email from team 13 and submitted the documents to CO.


Same here. It was mentioned in the mail that they ate not co. So i ahould submit cv and reference to co or should ask co that they need it or not?


----------



## 2optimistic

Irrelevant to the discussion but useful information about the things to carry while traveling to Australia.

Arriving in Australia - Declare it! - Department of Agriculture



.


----------



## FnF

Hello all is it necessary to visit australia every year if I'm a permanent immigrant of australia and working outside australia ?


----------



## noni125

Hi, 
Are there any specific hospitals from where polio vaccination certificates are acceptable? Can I take it from a private hospital as well? Any stamps needed on it? Please advice


----------



## Hasnain

mshoaib said:


> What if the company doesn't exist anymore and gone out of operation some 5 years back. Whom would be contacted in that case as the contact numbers and email are not valid any more.


Yes mate... I can only express my personal opinion as I am not a authority in this regard.
You may mention to your CO that company has gone out of operations. Secondly, get your work experience declaration which may be signed by one of your ex-colleagues working with you in that company. CO may contact that colleague of yours...
Other seniors can put more light in this regard...
Cheers!


----------



## Hasnain

shiraz said:


> Hi Adila and Hasnain,
> 
> My 189 was lodged in May 2013 but I was never asked to submit references. When was the verification done in your cases (after how many months of lodging visa)?
> 
> I'm not aware of any verification call to my employers. Do you think they will do verification after this much time in my case?


In my case, my previous companies were contacted in three months after I had submitted my experience letters (certificates). I also scanned and attached visiting cards of the ones who signed my experience letters.

In my opinion, they might do your employment verification and it can be done in many different ways. But again, your CO knows better. 

Do not worry, if they still need any further document which would help them in verification, they would ask you to provide it.

Chill!


----------



## Waqarali20005

noni125 said:


> Hi,
> Are there any specific hospitals from where polio vaccination certificates are acceptable? Can I take it from a private hospital as well? Any stamps needed on it? Please advice


For travelling outside pakistan, the Vaccination certificates must be obtained from any GOVERNMENT HOSPITAL. You would need your passport and ID card copy, moreover, the Certificate must be signed by Medical Officer of a government Hospital. 

For AUstralian immigration purposes, their is no such requirement and a certificate from any private hospital should ideally suffice. 

I obtained certificates for international travel little while ago and provided same to the immigration authorities and suggest you to do the same


----------



## Waqarali20005

FnF said:


> Hello all is it necessary to visit australia every year if I'm a permanent immigrant of australia and working outside australia ?


I dont think so, their is no such visa condition. But if you do not stay their for four years, you will not be eligible for nationality and once five years pass away, you would need a resident return visa to enter australia.


----------



## mshoaib

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Same here. It was mentioned in the mail that they ate not co. So i ahould submit cv and reference to co or should ask co that they need it or not?


I think you should keep one point of contact and that is none other than CO.


----------



## mshoaib

noni125 said:


> Hi,
> Are there any specific hospitals from where polio vaccination certificates are acceptable? Can I take it from a private hospital as well? Any stamps needed on it? Please advice


Well you can have it from Aga Khan Hosp. Karachi.

Polio Vaccination Requirement for Travellers


----------



## mshoaib

Hasnain said:


> In my case, my previous companies were contacted in three months after I had submitted my experience letters (certificates). I also scanned and attached visiting cards of the ones who signed my experience letters.
> 
> In my opinion, they might do your employment verification and it can be done in many different ways. But again, your CO knows better.
> 
> Do not worry, if they still need any further document which would help them in verification, they would ask you to provide it.
> 
> Chill!


So whats the status now for your application...is it still in External Checks / Routine Processing or not. 

If you could specifically mention the status of the documents on Immi Account as I am having the status of all documents as "Received" and CO specifically told me that Medicals and PCC have been accepted as well but the application is currently under routine processing / external checks.


----------



## fmasaud84

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please advise what is the best solution for this ?
> 
> i have received the below email from CO
> 
> -------------
> Thank-you for your email enquiry.
> 
> We have received the results of your medical examination and are currently awaiting the following evidence:
> 
> Completed Form 80 for your spouse
> UAE Police Certificate for your spouse
> Pakistan Police Certificate for yourself
> ----------------------


I think after this email i can assume that my security checks and medicals all are ok now they just need these documents to finalize my application


----------



## hamzie

Glad ive run into this site and thread

Born in brazil.. pakistani passport

Applied for 189.. external checks commenced on November 25, 2013.
Still waiting.
Studying medicine on international fees atm. The quicker this happens the quicker ill move onto Fee-help


----------



## bilal1

*Congrates*



shanish said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had applied for 190 visa in Feb 2014 which has been recently granted, Allhamdolillah :happy:. I have been a silent reader on the forum however i must acknowledge that this forum has been of a great help to me.
> 
> I plan to move to Perth. Is there any forum/thread/web site where i can meet up Pakistanis living there ? or any one from this forum planning to move / currently living in Perth.
> 
> Regards,


Congrates on your grant


----------



## bilal1

Waqarali20005 said:


> For travelling outside pakistan, the Vaccination certificates must be obtained from any GOVERNMENT HOSPITAL. You would need your passport and ID card copy, moreover, the Certificate must be signed by Medical Officer of a government Hospital.
> 
> For AUstralian immigration purposes, their is no such requirement and a certificate from any private hospital should ideally suffice.
> 
> I obtained certificates for international travel little while ago and provided same to the immigration authorities and suggest you to do the same


Ive taken the polio certificate from BBH Rawalpindi, its really simple. Any govt. hospital can provide the certificate. Just fill the form with your details. Two drops of vaccine, and take the certificate signed by medical superintendent. That's it


----------



## bilal1

*Need Opinion*

Hi Guys,
I need experience suggestions from seniors. 
I am planning to fly Adelaide in Feb 2015. My passport is going to expire on 15th March 2015. Can i fly and renew my password from Australia, or i may renew it from Pakistan and then fly. As i heard my passport should have 6 month validity before flying.

Thanx.


----------



## shehpar

Seniors, Your suggestions please???


I have started my full time job in 2005 with my education in morning after I completed technical diploma but passed my masters in 2007, as per old ACS, they have calculated my exp from 2005 till now based on which i claimed 15 pts. 

Kindly advise if same will be considered by DIBP or will be any issues, I am curious to know that. 

Regards,


----------



## showib49

usman.shahid said:


> I am also going to Australia on 20th August to validate my visa. Which airline you are going with and at what time? I am going to Melbourne.


HI Bro I am moving via Emirates from Lahore to Sydney. My flight timing is 3:00 AM from Lahore. and really sorry for late reply.


----------



## usmanakbar07

*Help Regarding Experience Claims*

Hi All,

So, here is my dilemma. I got my degree (Elect. Engg.) in Sept,2011 and joined a company in Feb,2012 in Saudi Arabia. Now as I was on a 'work visit visa', I had to leave kingdom after approx. 6 months (Aug,2012). Before leaving the kingdom, same company offered me to come back with a new 'permanent visa'. But due to some hick ups in the process, a lot of time was wasted. I was back in the kingdom in March,2013. 
Now my confusion is that what about the missing 6 months in between. I am pretty sure i can't claim points for this period. Even if i do, i won't be able to prove it. As i was not even in saudi arabia during that duration. So, what should i do? 
- Should I get one experience letter from feb,12 to aug,14? As i was technically employed by the same company. Can this gap be justified and is there any chance that EA will consider this? 
-Or should i get two separate experience letters for the two periods excluding the 6 months gap in between?? Do i need separate job agreement letter for these periods as well?

Any help in this regard will be much appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## Haseeb22

bilal1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need experience suggestions from seniors.
> I am planning to fly Adelaide in Feb 2015. My passport is going to expire on 15th March 2015. Can i fly and renew my password from Australia, or i may renew it from Pakistan and then fly. As i heard my passport should have 6 month validity before flying.
> 
> Thanx.


Some flights even deny you boarding if u have less than 6 months validity on your passport, call DIAC for that. If u can, get your passport renewed and keep the old one along with it while traveling


----------



## Haseeb22

usmanakbar07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So, here is my dilemma. I got my degree (Elect. Engg.) in Sept,2011 and joined a company in Feb,2012 in Saudi Arabia. Now as I was on a 'work visit visa', I had to leave kingdom after approx. 6 months (Aug,2012). Before leaving the kingdom, same company offered me to come back with a new 'permanent visa'. But due to some hick ups in the process, a lot of time was wasted. I was back in the kingdom in March,2013.
> Now my confusion is that what about the missing 6 months in between. I am pretty sure i can't claim points for this period. Even if i do, i won't be able to prove it. As i was not even in saudi arabia during that duration. So, what should i do?
> - Should I get one experience letter from feb,12 to aug,14? As i was technically employed by the same company. Can this gap be justified and is there any chance that EA will consider this?
> -Or should i get two separate experience letters for the two periods excluding the 6 months gap in between?? Do i need separate job agreement letter for these periods as well?
> 
> Any help in this regard will be much appreciated. Cheers!


Even if u get a straight job letter from Feb 12 to Apr 14, Ur Form 80 will clearly state that u weren't in saudia for 6 months in between so basically u need 2 separate job letters, DON'T FORGE anything


----------



## usmanakbar07

Haseeb22 said:


> Even if u get a straight job letter from Feb 12 to Apr 14, Ur Form 80 will clearly state that u weren't in saudia for 6 months in between so basically u need 2 separate job letters, DON'T FORGE anything


Thanks.
I won't forge anything. But i am worried that i might give some false info unintentionally and get rejected consequently. I just need to know how to proceed with the documents in my case so there isn't any problem in the future.Cheers!


----------



## bilal1

Haseeb22 said:


> Some flights even deny you boarding if u have less than 6 months validity on your passport, call DIAC for that. If u can, get your passport renewed and keep the old one along with it while traveling


Thanks for the suggestion Haseeb.
Well ill renew my passport that's better anyways, however after renewal of passport how and to whome i should inform about this change.


----------



## FAIS

usmanakbar07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So, here is my dilemma. I got my degree (Elect. Engg.) in Sept,2011 and joined a company in Feb,2012 in Saudi Arabia. Now as I was on a 'work visit visa', I had to leave kingdom after approx. 6 months (Aug,2012). Before leaving the kingdom, same company offered me to come back with a new 'permanent visa'. But due to some hick ups in the process, a lot of time was wasted. I was back in the kingdom in March,2013.
> Now my confusion is that what about the missing 6 months in between. I am pretty sure i can't claim points for this period. Even if i do, i won't be able to prove it. As i was not even in saudi arabia during that duration. So, what should i do?
> - Should I get one experience letter from feb,12 to aug,14? As i was technically employed by the same company. Can this gap be justified and is there any chance that EA will consider this?
> -Or should i get two separate experience letters for the two periods excluding the 6 months gap in between?? Do i need separate job agreement letter for these periods as well?
> 
> Any help in this regard will be much appreciated. Cheers!


I went through the same process and know exactly what you should do. Assessment authority didn't ask me a single question but my CO seemed a little concerned. But when I supplied the following, he got satisfied:

1 - Bank statement showing that I was being paid during my absence from KSA.
2 - Salary slips of those periods
3 - Letter from employer stating that I was working remotely on certain projects while in Pakistan (this is very important letter and must be arranged unless you were not working full time)

If you are able to prove to your CO that you were working remotely and was getting paid, there is no risk in ommiting the gap. I even had the backup of my work emails in outlook format that could prove my full time employment but CO didn't ask me otherwise I would have provided a sample of such emails as well. 

So if you think that you were working remotely and can prove your employment through bank statements, service letter, salary slips and emails (only after getting permission from your employer), you are good to go.


----------



## usmanakbar07

Haseeb22 said:


> Even if u get a straight job letter from Feb 12 to Apr 14, Ur Form 80 will clearly state that u weren't in saudia for 6 months in between so basically u need 2 separate job letters, DON'T FORGE anything





FAIS said:


> I went through the same process and know exactly what you should do. Assessment authority didn't ask me a single question but my CO seemed a little concerned. But when I supplied the following, he got satisfied:
> 
> 1 - Bank statement showing that I was being paid during my absence from KSA.
> 2 - Salary slips of those periods
> 3 - Letter from employer stating that I was working remotely on certain projects while in Pakistan (this is very important letter and must be arranged unless you were not working full time)
> 
> If you are able to prove to your CO that you were working remotely and was getting paid, there is no risk in ommiting the gap. I even had the backup of my work emails in outlook format that could prove my full time employment but CO didn't ask me otherwise I would have provided a sample of such emails as well.
> 
> So if you think that you were working remotely and can prove your employment through bank statements, service letter, salary slips and emails (only after getting permission from your employer), you are good to go.


Well, the thing is that I wasn't working or being paid while I was in pakistan. I was just waiting for my visa to be processed. In this case, any suggestions. I am not worried about losing experience points but rather about giving some false info. unintentionally. I just want to know how to present my case as it is but in a way that it isn't confusing. 
Cheers!


----------



## FAIS

usmanakbar07 said:


> Well, the thing is that I wasn't working or being paid while I was in pakistan. I was just waiting for my visa to be processed. In this case, any suggestions. I am not worried about losing experience points but rather about giving some false info. unintentionally. I just want to know how to present my case as it is but in a way that it isn't confusing.
> Cheers!


Then it's very simple. Effectively, you were not in full time paid employment while waiting for your visa. State this fact when you are asked by your CO to justify gap in two different periods of the same employment.


----------



## usmanakbar07

FAIS said:


> Then it's very simple. Effectively, you were not in full time paid employment while waiting for your visa. State this fact when you are asked by your CO to justify gap in two different periods of the same employment.


What about agreements and experience letters? Two contracts and one experience letter or two contracts and two experience letters?


----------



## TheExpatriate

bilal1 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Haseeb.
> Well ill renew my passport that's better anyways, however after renewal of passport how and to whome i should inform about this change.


Form 929 .... send it to nearest DIBP office/Australian mission along with a copy of the new passport


----------



## FAIS

usmanakbar07 said:


> What about agreements and experience letters? Two contracts and one experience letter or two contracts and two experience letters?


1 - Your original agreement (no need to make a seperate agreement)
2 - One experience letter
3 - Letter from your employer, stating that although you were employed, you were unable to attend the work during such and such period due to certain visa issues and you were neither working in that period nor getting paid.

The best is, if you can combine items 2 and 3. But since organizations do not normally deviate from the approved experience letter formats, I am afraid you will have to get two seperate letters.


----------



## bilal1

TheExpatriate said:


> Form 929 .... send it to nearest DIBP office/Australian mission along with a copy of the new passport


Emailing the filled form 929 to case officer will work or its important to submit hard copy of form 929 + new passport copy in AUSTRALIAN HIGH COMMISSION 
ISLAMABAD.

Thanks for the help


----------



## TheExpatriate

bilal1 said:


> Emailing the filled form 929 to case officer will work or its important to submit hard copy of form 929 + new passport copy in AUSTRALIAN HIGH COMMISSION
> ISLAMABAD.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Email is fine


----------



## bilal1

TheExpatriate said:


> Email is fine


Thats great, Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005

bilal1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need experience suggestions from seniors.
> I am planning to fly Adelaide in Feb 2015. My passport is going to expire on 15th March 2015. Can i fly and renew my password from Australia, or i may renew it from Pakistan and then fly. As i heard my passport should have 6 month validity before flying.
> 
> Thanx.


You would need to renew your passport as in my opinion having less than 6 months validity of your passport you may not travel internationally


----------



## nuked

Assalam-o-Alaikum brothers and sisters, I've missed the forum a lot but couldn't help it due to busy life and initial stages of settling down. Alhamdulillah been very blessed in many ways, job, home, family, friends and what not, it's fajr getting ready for work. Throw in your questions I will try and write my experiences soon.
Regards, Salam and best wishes to all.


----------



## bilal1

Waqarali20005 said:


> You would need to renew your passport as in my opinion having less than 6 months validity of your passport you may not travel internationally


Thanks Waqar,
On the safe side i have same strategy to renew my passport and notify CO by emailing form 929.


----------



## shehpar

Seniors, Your suggestions please???


I have started my full time job in 2005 with my education in morning after I completed technical diploma but passed my masters in 2007, as per old ACS, they have calculated my exp from 2005 till now based on which i claimed 15 pts. 

Kindly advise if same will be considered by DIBP or will be any issues, I am curious to know that. 

Regards,


----------



## Waqarali20005

nuked said:


> Assalam-o-Alaikum brothers and sisters, I've missed the forum a lot but couldn't help it due to busy life and initial stages of settling down. Alhamdulillah been very blessed in many ways, job, home, family, friends and what not, it's fajr getting ready for work. Throw in your questions I will try and write my experiences soon.
> Regards, Salam and best wishes to all.


long time no see brother.... have a lot of questions which will be thrown towards you one by one.. :wave:


----------



## FAIS

shehpar said:


> Seniors, Your suggestions please???
> 
> 
> I have started my full time job in 2005 with my education in morning after I completed technical diploma but passed my masters in 2007, as per old ACS, they have calculated my exp from 2005 till now based on which i claimed 15 pts.
> 
> Kindly advise if same will be considered by DIBP or will be any issues, I am curious to know that.
> 
> Regards,


Very complicated situation. Why don't you ask ACS directly? Can they reassess your qualifications and experience again at a discounted price?

DIBP performs an independent assessment of the experience. They do however consider the assessment of the assessing authority but there is no surity they will award the same points as advised to you by ACS.

If you don't want to ask ACS, please get assistance of an experienced agent.


----------



## fmasaud84

nuked said:


> Assalam-o-Alaikum brothers and sisters, I've missed the forum a lot but couldn't help it due to busy life and initial stages of settling down. Alhamdulillah been very blessed in many ways, job, home, family, friends and what not, it's fajr getting ready for work. Throw in your questions I will try and write my experiences soon.
> Regards, Salam and best wishes to all.


Wa Alaikum Aslaam !

When did you move there ?

When did you find job ? 

in which suburb you are living there ?

did you find any difficulty in anything ? 

is this good if a person dont resign from current job but come to Australia for one month to look for job and just in case if he doesnt get any he can come back and then do the same again after few months ?

I will ask more questions i hope you are willing to answer


----------



## Hasnain

18.5 months passed since lodgment and still waiting 
Medical and PCC asked by CO, submitted in Apr 2013.
Don't know when it would be granted, I hope soon.
Prayers for all.


----------



## fmasaud84

Hasnain said:


> 18.5 months passed since lodgment and still waiting
> Medical and PCC asked by CO, submitted in Apr 2013.
> Don't know when it would be granted, I hope soon.
> Prayers for all.



you should hear soon . i had applied in in Dec 2012 and received the meds calls which i have done already and my CO has confirmed that they have received the results and now they are asking for Fresh PCC to finalize the application .


----------



## registerme

Hasnain said:


> 18.5 months passed since lodgment and still waiting
> Medical and PCC asked by CO, submitted in Apr 2013.
> Don't know when it would be granted, I hope soon.
> Prayers for all.


Bro, do you have long travel history? 

Its already 15 months for me


----------



## Hasnain

fmasaud84 said:


> you should hear soon . i had applied in in Dec 2012 and received the meds calls which i have done already and my CO has confirmed that they have received the results and now they are asking for Fresh PCC to finalize the application .


My med was done in Mar 2013 and PCC submitted Apr 2013. My med is almost 16.5 months old and PCC already expired.
My all plans are stuck as I can not make any long term commitment at the moment. Really do not know where and what to proceed since every thing is depending on grant.
Prayers for all!


----------



## fmasaud84

Hasnain said:


> My med was done in Mar 2013 and PCC submitted Apr 2013. My med is almost 16.5 months old and PCC already expired.
> My all plans are stuck as I can not make any long term commitment at the moment. Really do not know where and what to proceed since every thing is depending on grant.
> Prayers for all!


I think your CO asked for your Meds and PCC too early ! therefore they may ask you for them again. 

i hope next month you will get some good news . 

What is ur occupation ?


----------



## BOLT

Calls / Grants been too slow since few weeks :ballchain: 

wake up DIBP .....

Lets pray that everyone gets good news at the earliest ray:


----------



## fhassan

Been waiting for almost 18 months now. Very sad and depressed


----------



## Hasnain

fmasaud84 said:


> I think your CO asked for your Meds and PCC too early ! therefore they may ask you for them again.
> 
> i hope next month you will get some good news .
> 
> What is ur occupation ?


You are right. CO asked for Med & PCC and I may have to do it again. I am a Finance Professional.
Prayers for all!


----------



## Hasnain

fhassan said:


> Been waiting for almost 18 months now. Very sad and depressed


Don't be sad. Cheers Mate!


----------



## Qzee

Hi Hasnain, i applied in June 12 and still waiting. Medical and PCC done last month. Waiting now. All the best for the grant





Hasnain said:


> My med was done in Mar 2013 and PCC submitted Apr 2013. My med is almost 16.5 months old and PCC already expired.
> My all plans are stuck as I can not make any long term commitment at the moment. Really do not know where and what to proceed since every thing is depending on grant.
> Prayers for all!


----------



## shehpar

FAIS said:


> Very complicated situation. Why don't you ask ACS directly? Can they reassess your qualifications and experience again at a discounted price?
> 
> DIBP performs an independent assessment of the experience. They do however consider the assessment of the assessing authority but there is no surity they will award the same points as advised to you by ACS.
> 
> If you don't want to ask ACS, please get assistance of an experienced agent.


Hi FAIS,

Thanks for your reply. If you can see my timeline. I already applied based on the ACS letter and got invitation based on the information provided during EOI filing. I hope they should have some system which validates the minimum education and experience start based on which the points were calculated and EOI issued.

Furthermore, what is meaningful if I do re-evaluation even after application submission.


----------



## adila

registerme said:


> Bro, do you have long travel history?
> 
> Its already 15 months for me


i AM with u all ...getting disappointed now 
Mera number kab aye ga


----------



## Hasnain

adila said:


> i AM with u all ...getting disappointed now
> Mera number kab aye ga


Don't worry. IA soon we all will get our grants! It is natural to be eager, but we have to stay positive! Cheers Mates!


----------



## FAIS

shehpar said:


> Hi FAIS,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. If you can see my timeline. I already applied based on the ACS letter and got invitation based on the information provided during EOI filing. I hope they should have some system which validates the minimum education and experience start based on which the points were calculated and EOI issued.
> 
> Furthermore, what is meaningful if I do re-evaluation even after application submission.


Apologies for overlooking your application detail in signature.

*1- What did your assessment letter mention with regards to your qualification? "bachelor degree equivalent" or only "recognized by assessing authority"*

If it is not equivalent to degree but recognized by assessing authority, you will be awarded 10 points only. 


*2- How many years of experience did ACS validate at skill level?*

If all your post 2005 experience was considered at "skill level" by ACS, you may be awarded 15 points. This is a likely outcome as in most cases, DIBP usually go by the assessing authority's opinion. Still, your case is quite complicated. 

DIBP only validates the EOI claims during application processing. Any false claims may lead to rejection.

You are right, there is no point of getting ACS advisory as your application is over one year old. Now you should only wait for your CO's opinion. He may ask you to submit an ACS advisory letter though as I have found on another thread mentioning a similar case as yours. But since your CO hasn't asked for it yet, I think your CO has already assessed the experience in your favor.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/375849-acs-advisory-letter.html


----------



## shehpar

FAIS said:


> Apologies for overlooking your application detail in signature.
> 
> *1- What did your assessment letter mention with regards to your qualification? "bachelor degree equivalent" or only "recognized by assessing authority"*
> 
> If it is not equivalent to degree but recognized by assessing authority, you will be awarded 10 points only.
> 
> 
> *2- How many years of experience did ACS validate at skill level?*
> 
> If all your post 2005 experience was considered at "skill level" by ACS, you may be awarded 15 points. This is a likely outcome as in most cases, DIBP usually go by the assessing authority's opinion. Still, your case is quite complicated.
> 
> DIBP only validates the EOI claims during application processing. Any false claims may lead to rejection.
> 
> You are right, there is no point of getting ACS advisory as your application is over one year old. Now you should only wait for your CO's opinion. He may ask you to submit an ACS advisory letter though as I have found on another thread mentioning a similar case as yours. But since your CO hasn't asked for it yet, I think your CO has already assessed the experience in your favor.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/375849-acs-advisory-letter.html


Dear FAIS,

Thanks for your reply. here is an excerpt from my ACS letter.

"
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Microsoft Certified Professional Developer from Microsoft completed February 2008 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your Master of Computer Science from XXXXXXXXXXXXX completed
September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing
Your Bachelor of Science from XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX completed August 2005 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:

Dates: 01/05 - xxxxxxxxx
Dates: xxxxxxxxxxx
Dates: xxxxxxx
Dates: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Dates: xxxxxxxx 02/13 
"

letter issued in April 2013.


----------



## shehpar

shehpar said:


> Dear FAIS,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. here is an excerpt from my ACS letter.
> 
> "
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
> the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> Your Microsoft Certified Professional Developer from Microsoft completed February 2008 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> Your Master of Computer Science from XXXXXXXXXXXXX completed
> September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
> computing
> Your Bachelor of Science from XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX completed August 2005 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> 
> Dates: 01/05 - xxxxxxxxx
> Dates: xxxxxxxxxxx
> Dates: xxxxxxx
> Dates: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Dates: xxxxxxxx 02/13
> "
> 
> letter issued in April 2013.


Furthermore, when generally CO tells the result of information provided? After security checks for immediate assessment at the time of documents submission? I am already waiting for one year and hope that will get the grant inshAllah as CO is only waiting for external checks.


----------



## FAIS

shehpar said:


> Dear FAIS,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. here is an excerpt from my ACS letter.
> 
> "
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
> the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> Your Microsoft Certified Professional Developer from Microsoft completed February 2008 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> Your Master of Computer Science from XXXXXXXXXXXXX completed
> September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
> computing
> Your Bachelor of Science from XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX completed August 2005 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> 
> Dates: 01/05 - xxxxxxxxx
> Dates: xxxxxxxxxxx
> Dates: xxxxxxx
> Dates: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Dates: xxxxxxxx 02/13
> "
> 
> letter issued in April 2013.



ACS has not explicitly mentioned that the experience from 01/05 to 02/13 is at "skill level". Is this a normal practice by ACS? I am asking this question because it leaves a room for CO's decision. 

Given your selected occupation is at skill level 1, in my opinion, your skilled experience will be calculated from September 2007 unless a different date of "skilled experience" is provided in the letter.


----------



## shehpar

FAIS said:


> ACS has not explicitly mentioned that the experience from 01/05 to 02/13 is at "skill level". Is this a normal practice by ACS? I am asking this question because it leaves a room for CO's decision.
> 
> Given your selected occupation is at skill level 1, in my opinion, your skilled experience will be calculated from September 2007 unless a different date of "skilled experience" is provided in the letter.


Skilled experience is not introduced in new ACS format?

Furthermore, when generally CO tells the result of information provided. after security checks for immediate assessment at the time of documents submission? I am already waiting for one year and hope that will get the grant inshAllah as CO is only waiting for external checks.


----------



## FAIS

shehpar said:


> Skilled experience is not introduced in new ACS format?
> 
> Furthermore, when generally CO tells the result of information provided. after security checks for immediate assessment at the time of documents submission? I am already waiting for one year and hope that will get the grant inshAllah as CO is only waiting for external checks.


Yes, this is a good indication in your case. Inshaa Allah you will get the grant soon.


----------



## shehpar

FAIS said:


> Yes, this is a good indication in your case. Inshaa Allah you will get the grant soon.


inshaAllah


----------



## Mani2k

*Got 189 Visa Granted*

Alhamdulillah yesterday received my grant notification. :xmasunwrap: 

This forum has been a great support to me and I pray to almighty ALLAH that all awaiting members get their grants soon.

Wish you all the very best of luck.

 :humble:


----------



## mirza_755

Mani2k said:


> Alhamdulillah yesterday received my grant notification. :xmasunwrap:
> 
> This forum has been a great support to me and I pray to almighty ALLAH that all awaiting members get their grants soon.
> 
> Wish you all the very best of luck.
> 
> :humble:


Congrats .....................


----------



## fmasaud84

Mani2k said:


> Alhamdulillah yesterday received my grant notification. :xmasunwrap:
> 
> This forum has been a great support to me and I pray to almighty ALLAH that all awaiting members get their grants soon.
> 
> Wish you all the very best of luck.
> 
> :humble:


Congrat !!! 

they are irritating me now . since cases are not only with one CO. 

my case has been so far with 6 -7 COs and whatever i discuss with one CO i get the same question from another CO.

i hope i can get my Grant in this week.


----------



## AbbasHosseini

congrats to people who recently got grants and best wishes to anyone whos awaiting. 

Anyway, just a quick update on my brothers side.

He submitted his Malaysia PCC on the 6th of August ( as per COs request on the 26th Juy), 

so far no grant...any ideas when we should drop a call to CO, or maybe an EMail. 

his timeline : 

189 lodged 16 dec 2012 , CO 10/Feb 2013, med request 4th june 2014, PCC request reminder by a different CO 26/july/2014, and finally PCC submitted on 6/august. 

meds were orignanly referred and were cleared in exactly 35 days.


----------



## fmasaud84

AbbasHosseini said:


> congrats to people who recently got grants and best wishes to anyone whos awaiting.
> 
> Anyway, just a quick update on my brothers side.
> 
> He submitted his Malaysia PCC on the 6th of August ( as per COs request on the 26th Juy),
> 
> so far no grant...any ideas when we should drop a call to CO, or maybe an EMail.
> 
> his timeline :
> 
> 189 lodged 16 dec 2012 , CO 10/Feb 2013, med request 4th june 2014, PCC request reminder by a different CO 26/july/2014, and finally PCC submitted on 6/august.
> 
> meds were orignanly referred and were cleared in exactly 35 days.


your brother , Mani and my timelines are very close


----------



## Mani2k

fmasaud84 said:


> Congrat !!!
> 
> they are irritating me now . since cases are not only with one CO.
> 
> my case has been so far with 6 -7 COs and whatever i discuss with one CO i get the same question from another CO.
> 
> i hope i can get my Grant in this week.


Insha'Allah you will


----------



## Hasnain

Mani2k said:


> Alhamdulillah yesterday received my grant notification. :xmasunwrap:
> 
> This forum has been a great support to me and I pray to almighty ALLAH that all awaiting members get their grants soon.
> 
> Wish you all the very best of luck.
> 
> :humble:


Alhamduli-Allah! Great News. I am happy for your success. Mubarkaan (Congratulations).

To all forum members: Please pray for everyone and stay positive while waiting for your grants.


----------



## Sasl12

*Finally*

Dear All, Firstly this is an amazing blog, so hats off to all. I have been a very silent member. Secondly I have received my Grant this morning. My timelines are as follows;

EOI Submitted: 6th Jan 2013 for Internal Auditor 189 visa 
Invitation and Application: 23rd Jan 2013
Application and Documents Submitted:23rd Jan 2013.
Additional Information requested June 2013 and replied immediately. (questions on gaps during studies, and passport details) 
Med and PCC: 14th July. 
Medical done 16th July, and received in Sydney office of Med on: 23rd July.
PCC Sent: 22nd July.
form 80 for partner requested and submitted: 30th July
Grant: 12th August.
Entry Date: 16th July 2015.

P.S. I was in Sydney at the time I launched my application and moved out of Sydney earlier this year to Middle East. Hence application has been considered as off shore.


----------



## mirza_755

Sasl12 said:


> Dear All, Firstly this is an amazing blog, so hats off to all. I have been a very silent member. Secondly I have received my Grant this morning. My timelines are as follows;
> 
> EOI Submitted: 6th Jan 2013 for Internal Auditor 189 visa
> Invitation and Application: 23rd Jan 2013
> Application and Documents Submitted:23rd Jan 2013.
> Additional Information requested June 2013 and replied immediately. (questions on gaps during studies, and passport details)
> Med and PCC: 14th July.
> Medical done 16th July, and received in Sydney office of Med on: 23rd July.
> PCC Sent: 22nd July.
> form 80 for partner requested and submitted: 30th July
> Grant: 12th August.
> Entry Date: 16th July 2015.
> 
> P.S. I was in Sydney at the time I launched my application and moved out of Sydney earlier this year to Middle East. Hence application has been considered as off shore.


Congrats Brother


----------



## Hasnain

Sasl12 said:


> Dear All, Firstly this is an amazing blog, so hats off to all. I have been a very silent member. Secondly I have received my Grant this morning. My timelines are as follows;
> 
> EOI Submitted: 6th Jan 2013 for Internal Auditor 189 visa
> Invitation and Application: 23rd Jan 2013
> Application and Documents Submitted:23rd Jan 2013.
> Additional Information requested June 2013 and replied immediately. (questions on gaps during studies, and passport details)
> Med and PCC: 14th July.
> Medical done 16th July, and received in Sydney office of Med on: 23rd July.
> PCC Sent: 22nd July.
> form 80 for partner requested and submitted: 30th July
> Grant: 12th August.
> Entry Date: 16th July 2015.
> 
> P.S. I was in Sydney at the time I launched my application and moved out of Sydney earlier this year to Middle East. Hence application has been considered as off shore.


Congratulations!


----------



## fmasaud84

Sasl12 said:


> Dear All, Firstly this is an amazing blog, so hats off to all. I have been a very silent member. Secondly I have received my Grant this morning. My timelines are as follows;
> 
> EOI Submitted: 6th Jan 2013 for Internal Auditor 189 visa
> Invitation and Application: 23rd Jan 2013
> Application and Documents Submitted:23rd Jan 2013.
> Additional Information requested June 2013 and replied immediately. (questions on gaps during studies, and passport details)
> Med and PCC: 14th July.
> Medical done 16th July, and received in Sydney office of Med on: 23rd July.
> PCC Sent: 22nd July.
> form 80 for partner requested and submitted: 30th July
> Grant: 12th August.
> Entry Date: 16th July 2015.
> 
> P.S. I was in Sydney at the time I launched my application and moved out of Sydney earlier this year to Middle East. Hence application has been considered as off shore.


Congrat !!!

did you call them after all this ? 

I have submitted my meds on 17th July and they have asked my wife's form 80 which I have sent them on 9th Aug


----------



## ambitious

Hi

Congrats Mani2k, Sasl12.

Hasnain, Mirza, fmsaud84 and all those waiting for over 18 months; tie your buckles, your turn is soon.

Good Luck.


----------



## bilal1

adila said:


> i AM with u all ...getting disappointed now
> Mera number kab aye ga


Dudes, don't be dis-heart. The good news will be just near. you can take my example i waited for approx 20 months on 190 subclass.
Don't be disappointed, the good news is just coming


----------



## bilal1

Mani2k said:


> Alhamdulillah yesterday received my grant notification. :xmasunwrap:
> 
> This forum has been a great support to me and I pray to almighty ALLAH that all awaiting members get their grants soon.
> 
> Wish you all the very best of luck.
> 
> :humble:


Congrates dude


----------



## bilal1

Sasl12 said:


> Dear All, Firstly this is an amazing blog, so hats off to all. I have been a very silent member. Secondly I have received my Grant this morning. My timelines are as follows;
> 
> EOI Submitted: 6th Jan 2013 for Internal Auditor 189 visa
> Invitation and Application: 23rd Jan 2013
> Application and Documents Submitted:23rd Jan 2013.
> Additional Information requested June 2013 and replied immediately. (questions on gaps during studies, and passport details)
> Med and PCC: 14th July.
> Medical done 16th July, and received in Sydney office of Med on: 23rd July.
> PCC Sent: 22nd July.
> form 80 for partner requested and submitted: 30th July
> Grant: 12th August.
> Entry Date: 16th July 2015.
> 
> P.S. I was in Sydney at the time I launched my application and moved out of Sydney earlier this year to Middle East. Hence application has been considered as off shore.


Congrates


----------



## bilal1

TheExpatriate said:


> Form 929 .... send it to nearest DIBP office/Australian mission along with a copy of the new passport


Guys, I've applied to renew my passport yesterday from ISB. There i came to know that the passport number will be changed by 1 digit. So will there be changes in my grant latter and they will issue me the new grant latter with new passport number or i have to attach my previous passport with the new one and everything remain same.

Seniors Please share your experience. Thanks


----------



## rackspace

bilal1 said:


> Guys, I've applied to renew my passport yesterday from ISB. There i came to know that the passport number will be changed by 1 digit. So will there be changes in my grant latter and they will issue me the new grant latter with new passport number or i have to attach my previous passport with the new one and everything remain same.
> 
> Seniors Please share your experience. Thanks


Fill out this form and send it back.

www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf


----------



## fhassan

bilal1 said:


> Guys, I've applied to renew my passport yesterday from ISB. There i came to know that the passport number will be changed by 1 digit. So will there be changes in my grant latter and they will issue me the new grant latter with new passport number or i have to attach my previous passport with the new one and everything remain same.
> 
> Seniors Please share your experience. Thanks


Hi Bilal you have to inform immigration about new passport once it is issued. They update their records as per the information you provide.There is a form you need to fill out in order to update them about change. Department maintains all this information electronically. You will need to carry both your passports when you travel. The new passport will also bear number of your old passport and if grant letter is issued against old passport , they will be able to verify through your documents. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mani2k

bilal1 said:


> Congrates dude


Thanks dude


----------



## TheExpatriate

bilal1 said:


> Guys, I've applied to renew my passport yesterday from ISB. There i came to know that the passport number will be changed by 1 digit. So will there be changes in my grant latter and they will issue me the new grant latter with new passport number or i have to attach my previous passport with the new one and everything remain same.
> 
> Seniors Please share your experience. Thanks


in all countries a new passport = new passport #. 

They will not issue a new letter, they will re-link your visa to your new passport


----------



## bilal1

rackspace said:


> Fill out this form and send it back.
> 
> www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf



Thanks dear, ive downloaded the form but on which email address should i mail form 929. or should i send it to my case officer ?


----------



## bilal1

TheExpatriate said:


> in all countries a new passport = new passport #.
> 
> They will not issue a new letter, they will re-link your visa to your new passport



Thanks dear, would they issue me any document for re-linking or its just their internal formality. Ill use the same grant #


----------



## bilal1

Mani2k said:


> Thanks dude


Pleasures. 
When are you planning to move and in which state ?


----------



## bilal1

fhassan said:


> Hi Bilal you have to inform immigration about new passport once it is issued. They update their records as per the information you provide.There is a form you need to fill out in order to update them about change. Department maintains all this information electronically. You will need to carry both your passports when you travel. The new passport will also bear number of your old passport and if grant letter is issued against old passport , they will be able to verify through your documents. Hope this helps.



Thanks hassan,
Really helpful information for me.
can you please highlight the immigration email address ?

Thanx-


----------



## TheExpatriate

bilal1 said:


> Thanks dear, would they issue me any document for re-linking or its just their internal formality. Ill use the same grant #


no document, but it will reflect on VEVO


----------



## Mani2k

bilal1 said:


> Pleasures.
> When are you planning to move and in which state ?


In Sydney hopefully in next couple of month.


----------



## bilal1

TheExpatriate said:


> no document, but it will reflect on VEVO


Thanx


----------



## BOLT

Today I called DIBP for status of my application and medicals.

The person informed me that they have received my medicals but he is unable to tell me status of my family member medicals. 

As far as finalisation of application, he said it is still being assessed and I should keep checking my email inbox for any further communication or outcome.

The call was not very informative. What all this means? any comments?


----------



## darian21

I want to wish everyone who got 189 visas recently the very best. Also a speedy visa grant to the ones who are still waiting patiently for so long. 

Happy independence day everyone.


----------



## usmanakbar07

FAIS said:


> 1 - Your original agreement (no need to make a seperate agreement)
> 2 - One experience letter
> 3 - Letter from your employer, stating that although you were employed, you were unable to attend the work during such and such period due to certain visa issues and you were neither working in that period nor getting paid.
> 
> The best is, if you can combine items 2 and 3. But since organizations do not normally deviate from the approved experience letter formats, I am afraid you will have to get two seperate letters.


Thanks FAIS.
I talked to my Project Manager and he is willing to verify the experience. In this case, I am also thinking about preparing just one letter. Would you be so kind to give some input regarding the format? I mean how to mention the gap and duration clearly so that there isn't any confusion.

Regards,
Usman


----------



## zoyakhan

Aoa

Need some help. Finally after 15 weeks I have a case officer. She is asking for my birth certificate. Like most Pakistanis I do not have one. May be my parents had one but they cannot find that document from stoneage any where now. 
I was confident that I had my DOB on my O/A level certificates but its not there, I just checked. 
The next thing I have my DOB on is (apart passport):
1. my UG transcript, 
2.ID card (i have the latest in english)
3.and domicile. 

I have already provided them domicile as a DOB proof but she did not even brought it up.

I am not in Pakistan at the moment to go to court and sign a declaration. Anyone who had been in a similar situation?

thanks.


----------



## ehsanm

Go to NADRA , they are issuing new one


----------



## owais83

zoyakhan said:


> Aoa
> 
> Need some help. Finally after 15 weeks I have a case officer. She is asking for my birth certificate. Like most Pakistanis I do not have one. May be my parents had one but they cannot find that document from stoneage any where now.
> I was confident that I had my DOB on my O/A level certificates but its not there, I just checked.
> The next thing I have my DOB on is (apart passport):
> 1. my UG transcript,
> 2.ID card (i have the latest in english)
> 3.and domicile.
> 
> I have already provided them domicile as a DOB proof but she did not even brought it up.
> 
> I am not in Pakistan at the moment to go to court and sign a declaration. Anyone who had been in a similar situation?
> 
> thanks.



As far as I know , there should be two documents that should mention you DOB , it's mentioned in my SSC certificate and passport , I did although submit my birth certificate .

When was the case officer assigned to you exactly , as I applied on 7th of May , I was requested F80 ,CV and F 1221 ,it was not requested by the CO, but the admin officer from Team 13 , where it was mentioned that they are not responsible for processing the visa application .Did you front load all of your documents ?.


----------



## zoyakhan

owais83 said:


> As far as I know , there should be two documents that should mention you DOB , it's mentioned in my SSC certificate and passport , I did although submit my birth certificate .
> 
> When was the case officer assigned to you exactly , as I applied on 7th of May , I was requested F80 ,CV and F 1221 ,it was not requested by the CO, but the admin officer from Team 13 , where it was mentioned that they are not responsible for processing the visa application .Did you front load all of your documents ?.


I did not study in the Matric system so I do not have a SSC certificate. I think I should send them all other things e.g. passport, CNIC etc and perhaps they agree. 

I was assigned a case officer today. I front loaded everything including the medicals and pcc. 

thanks.


----------



## MusaBilal

I think passport scan should suffice for DOB.


----------



## expat-malik

zoyakhan said:


> Aoa Need some help. Finally after 15 weeks I have a case officer. She is asking for my birth certificate. Like most Pakistanis I do not have one. May be my parents had one but they cannot find that document from stoneage any where now. I was confident that I had my DOB on my O/A level certificates but its not there, I just checked. The next thing I have my DOB on is (apart passport): 1. my UG transcript, 2.ID card (i have the latest in english) 3.and domicile. I have already provided them domicile as a DOB proof but she did not even brought it up. I am not in Pakistan at the moment to go to court and sign a declaration. Anyone who had been in a similar situation? thanks.


The birth certificate is issued by the union council office of the area where your birth hospital is located... 
Any close blood relative of yours can go and get it issued from there (brother, father etc).... They have to fill a form with your and your parents NIC copies...


----------



## expat-malik

They normally take 1-7 days for issuing the birth certificate...


----------



## zoyakhan

expat-malik said:


> The birth certificate is issued by the union council office of the area where your birth hospital is located...
> Any close blood relative of yours can go and get it issued from there (brother, father etc).... They have to fill a form with your and your parents NIC copies...



thanks. That is like going from karachi to khyber  I will try that. 

You have uploaded the PCC/Med with/without CO request? I am just curious to know that since you had been asked to submit all documents (I assume med+pcc as well), so why is there a delay.

thanks.


----------



## bilal1

zoyakhan said:


> Aoa
> 
> Need some help. Finally after 15 weeks I have a case officer. She is asking for my birth certificate. Like most Pakistanis I do not have one. May be my parents had one but they cannot find that document from stoneage any where now.
> I was confident that I had my DOB on my O/A level certificates but its not there, I just checked.
> The next thing I have my DOB on is (apart passport):
> 1. my UG transcript,
> 2.ID card (i have the latest in english)
> 3.and domicile.
> 
> I have already provided them domicile as a DOB proof but she did not even brought it up.
> 
> I am not in Pakistan at the moment to go to court and sign a declaration. Anyone who had been in a similar situation?
> 
> thanks.


Probably birth certificate is required to confirm your age. I hope your color scan passport can be fine for CO instead of birth certificate. You can give family form B which can be obtain from Nadra by any member of your family. I provide passport scan and form B instead of birth certificate and it worked perfectly.


----------



## zoyakhan

bilal1 said:


> Probably birth certificate is required to confirm your age. I hope your passport can be fine for CO instead of birth certificate. You can give family form B which can be obtain from Nadra.


I already provided domicile which has the family tree with everyone's DOB. In fact I should ask CO to consider PP+domicile+CNIC.

As others suggested I will look for getting a new certificate or request my parents to search again if they can find it. 

thanks everyone for the replies.


----------



## expat-malik

zoyakhan said:


> thanks. That is like going from karachi to khyber  I will try that. You have uploaded the PCC/Med with/without CO request? I am just curious to know that since you had been asked to submit all documents (I assume med+pcc as well), so why is there a delay. thanks.


In my case, in the first email I got from CO, he asked for MEDs and PCCs for all family members. Looking at the trend of paki applicants going into long security checks, I asked CO that if my case is going through the same scenario, I would like to postpone MEDs/PCC till security checks are complete in order to avoid re-doing them later.. CO replied back with his agreement to postpone till security checks completion.. So, basically have not uploaded MEDs/PCC yet.. Waiting for green light from CO(s) which might take roughly 12-18 months from the date of application...


----------



## expat-malik

zoyakhan said:


> thanks. That is like going from karachi to khyber  I will try that. You have uploaded the PCC/Med with/without CO request? I am just curious to know that since you had been asked to submit all documents (I assume med+pcc as well), so why is there a delay. thanks.


P.S. To get the birth certificate, you may want to take a "direct flight" from karachi to khyber... (If you know what I mean)...


----------



## msohaibkhan

zoyakhan said:


> Aoa
> 
> Need some help. Finally after 15 weeks I have a case officer. She is asking for my birth certificate. Like most Pakistanis I do not have one. May be my parents had one but they cannot find that document from stoneage any where now.
> I was confident that I had my DOB on my O/A level certificates but its not there, I just checked.
> The next thing I have my DOB on is (apart passport):
> 1. my UG transcript,
> 2.ID card (i have the latest in english)
> 3.and domicile.
> 
> I have already provided them domicile as a DOB proof but she did not even brought it up.
> 
> I am not in Pakistan at the moment to go to court and sign a declaration. Anyone who had been in a similar situation?
> 
> thanks.


Form-B will also suffice. CNIC and passport is perhaps not the alternate for B/C as mother's name is not mentioned there. DIBP wants to confirm mother name from any official document like b/c or form-B

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

On a side note, Happy Independence Day


----------



## zoyakhan

msohaibkhan said:


> Form-B will also suffice. CNIC and passport is perhaps not the alternate for B/C as mother's name is not mentioned there. DIBP wants to confirm mother name from any official document like b/c or form-B
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Well if it is just about the mother's name then its there on the domicile. I think we gave away the form B when the ID card was made...


----------



## zoyakhan

expat-malik said:


> In my case, in the first email I got from CO, he asked for MEDs and PCCs for all family members. Looking at the trend of paki applicants going into long security checks, I asked CO that if my case is going through the same scenario, I would like to postpone MEDs/PCC till security checks are complete in order to avoid re-doing them later.. CO replied back with his agreement to postpone till security checks completion.. So, basically have not uploaded MEDs/PCC yet.. Waiting for green light from CO(s) which might take roughly 12-18 months from the date of application...


Ahan.. My assumption was that meds/pcc request means that grant is around the corner. 
All the best, we all are in the same boat.


----------



## fadiexpart

Just paid Vac 2 as requested, after re submission of PCC from lahore..

please pray for me ..

regards


----------



## ambitious

fadiexpart said:


> Just paid Vac 2 as requested, after re submission of PCC from lahore..
> 
> please pray for me ..
> 
> regards


Mubarak Ho!!

Its all done and dusted for you now. Its time to chill man.:rockon:

btw did you redo your Medical and PCC if yes when? or did you got an extension for medical for how long? As I also frontload last year.

All the best and regards


----------



## FnF

Guys I'm applying jobs in australia after I've got my PR. I've almost 9 months remaking to do first landing. 

I wish I've to take one way flight that is possible if get a job in australia. I'm eyeing for a job in Sydney or Melbourne or Perth.

A little confused on should I leave my set job here in dubai and go Aussie. Please suggest.

Also during upcoming eid holidays which is the cheapest airline to reach Sydney Melbourne or Perth ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

fadiexpart said:


> Just paid Vac 2 as requested, after re submission of PCC from lahore..
> 
> please pray for me ..
> 
> regards


VAC2 payment = grant in 2-3 working days


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Guys I'm applying jobs in australia after I've got my PR. I've almost 9 months remaking to do first landing.
> 
> I wish I've to take one way flight that is possible if get a job in australia. I'm eyeing for a job in Sydney or Melbourne or Perth.
> 
> A little confused on should I leave my set job here in dubai and go Aussie. Please suggest.
> 
> Also during upcoming eid holidays which is the cheapest airline to reach Sydney Melbourne or Perth ?


try Singaporean


----------



## aspide44

Hey All,
I have received second Medical and PCC call from my case officer. they have advised me to do following steps. 

1 - Login in to your ImmiAccount available at www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/
immiaccount.aspx
2-Check the ‘next steps’ for your online application
3-Click on the Organise your Health Examinations link from within your visa application
4-Consent to using the eMedical system and record your medical history.
This information must be provided before your immigration health examinations commence,
as the panel physician will take this information into account when conducting your medical
examination.
5-Print out your eMedical referral letter. This letter contains your HAP ID.

*The problem is i can not find the link described in step number 3 . Also what docs should i take along with ? *


Best Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

aspide44 said:


> Hey All,
> I have received second Medical and PCC call from my case officer. they have advised me to do following steps.
> 
> 1 - Login in to your ImmiAccount available at www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/
> immiaccount.aspx
> 2-Check the ‘next steps’ for your online application
> 3-Click on the Organise your Health Examinations link from within your visa application
> 4-Consent to using the eMedical system and record your medical history.
> This information must be provided before your immigration health examinations commence,
> as the panel physician will take this information into account when conducting your medical
> examination.
> 5-Print out your eMedical referral letter. This letter contains your HAP ID.
> 
> *The problem is i can not find the link described in step number 3 . Also what docs should i take along with ? *
> 
> 
> Best Regards


reply to the CO mentioning this


----------



## aspide44

Can any one tell me what is health/medical examination fee ? We are 3 candidates . Me, my wife and my 2 years old daughter. 

Due to security reasons Medical examination office is closed in Lahore 

Best Regards


----------



## RazaF

aspide44 said:


> Can any one tell me what is health/medical examination fee ? We are 3 candidates . Me, my wife and my 2 years old daughter.
> 
> Due to security reasons Medical examination office is closed in Lahore
> 
> Best Regards


It would cost you around 14000 PKR for your family of 3 (IOM Karachi rates almost 5 months back)


----------



## fmasaud84

TheExpatriate said:


> VAC2 payment = grant in 2-3 working days


i still doubt after my today's communication  and i think this is because of many COs working on one application.


----------



## fadiexpart

ambitious said:


> Mubarak Ho!!
> 
> Its all done and dusted for you now. Its time to chill man.:rockon:
> 
> btw did you redo your Medical and PCC if yes when? or did you got an extension for medical for how long? As I also frontload last year.
> 
> All the best and regards


i was requested Meds by case officer so meds are still valid plus my wife and newborn daughter done there meds on july 2013.

yeah i got extension for meds and just submitted PCC again.

regards-fahad


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> i still doubt after my today's communication  and i think this is because of many COs working on one application.


I told you yesterday to hold off for another week. You did not listen.

But seriously, VAC2 = immediate grant


----------



## ambitious

fadiexpart said:


> i was requested Meds by case officer so meds are still valid plus my wife and newborn daughter done there meds on july 2013.
> 
> yeah i got extension for meds and just submitted PCC again.
> 
> regards-fahad


IC. Sorry but just want to clear 1 thing. You did your medical on 12-12-12 so it is already over 20 months since you did your medical and still he gave you extension? So what is your entry date if you don't mind?

As your reply will be a big relief for many like me who had already done (or asked to do) medical and its over 18- 20 months and are thinking that they'll ask us to redo medical?

Regards


----------



## msohaibkhan

aspide44 said:


> Can any one tell me what is health/medical examination fee ? We are 3 candidates . Me, my wife and my 2 years old daughter.
> 
> Due to security reasons Medical examination office is closed in Lahore
> 
> Best Regards


It wiould cost you PKR 14,000 for 2 adults and one infant


----------



## darian21

Hi 

It has been a while since updated spreadsheet was linked. I request it to be shared again so that the applicants waiting for grant can reassess where they stand in the queue.


----------



## owais83

TheExpatriate said:


> I told you yesterday to hold off for another week. You did not listen.
> 
> But seriously, VAC2 = immediate grant


Do we have to pay a fee again ? What is Vac 2 exactly.


----------



## letstalk

Mani2k said:


> Alhamdulillah yesterday received my grant notification. :xmasunwrap: This forum has been a great support to me and I pray to almighty ALLAH that all awaiting members get their grants soon. Wish you all the very best of luck.  :humble:



Mashallah congrats!!


----------



## letstalk

FnF said:


> Guys I'm applying jobs in australia after I've got my PR. I've almost 9 months remaking to do first landing. I wish I've to take one way flight that is possible if get a job in australia. I'm eyeing for a job in Sydney or Melbourne or Perth. A little confused on should I leave my set job here in dubai and go Aussie. Please suggest. Also during upcoming eid holidays which is the cheapest airline to reach Sydney Melbourne or Perth ?


Dude i think you should not leave your job. You may visit and assess the situation.


----------



## letstalk

FnF said:


> Guys I'm applying jobs in australia after I've got my PR. I've almost 9 months remaking to do first landing. I wish I've to take one way flight that is possible if get a job in australia. I'm eyeing for a job in Sydney or Melbourne or Perth. A little confused on should I leave my set job here in dubai and go Aussie. Please suggest. Also during upcoming eid holidays which is the cheapest airline to reach Sydney Melbourne or Perth ?


I am also planning to travel during Eid Ul Adha from Abu Dhabi to Sydney


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Well now i have had two requests from team 13 for inofrmation. First was my cv ans now employer detail of my contact in australia. He iw my brother in law. Documents asked by CO have also been dispatched about 5 days ago. 
Anyone having team 7. CO initials AP.


----------



## FnF

Hello letstalk

The problem is my employer won't give me time off other than eid il Adha as I'm still not a head count of my company so I think to assess the situation in Aussie need at least one month what do you say on this ??


----------



## TheExpatriate

owais83 said:


> Do we have to pay a fee again ? What is Vac 2 exactly.


English Language charge for an adult secondary applicant if they do not meet the functional English requirements


----------



## zoyakhan

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Well now i have had two requests from team 13 for inofrmation. First was my cv ans now employer detail of my contact in australia. He iw my brother in law. Documents asked by CO have also been dispatched about 5 days ago.
> Anyone having team 7. CO initials AP.


Yes same CO. 
You mentioned that team 13 asked for CV. What did CO ask for?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

zoyakhan said:


> Yes same CO.
> You mentioned that team 13 asked for CV. What did CO ask for?


well CO asked for
polio certificates for all of us
wife form 80
letter from wife uni that medium of instruction was in english. 

now waiting for a reply or if they need something else


----------



## zoyakhan

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well CO asked for
> polio certificates for all of us
> wife form 80
> letter from wife uni that medium of instruction was in english.
> 
> now waiting for a reply or if they need something else



Ok..
I have recently read many posts about polio vaccine certificate? From whom are they asking polio certificates? Is it also related to medical or is it completely independent of that.

thanks.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

zoyakhan said:


> Ok..
> I have recently read many posts about polio vaccine certificate? From whom are they asking polio certificates? Is it also related to medical or is it completely independent of that.
> 
> thanks.


World health org has declared pakistan a polio hazard so everyone traveling outside pakistan needs to be vaccinated and polio card is a proof of that. compulsory for everyone. can be obtained from any govt hospital.


----------



## zoyakhan

ok thanks.


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> i still doubt after my today's communication  and i think this is because of many COs working on one application.


what communication did you had with CO? what did she say?


----------



## zoyakhan

BOLT said:


> what communication did you had with CO? what did she say?


she wanted my birth certificate.


----------



## TheExpatriate

BOLT said:


> what communication did you had with CO? what did she say?


he called, and it wasn't that pleasant


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

in my immi account it is showing in the last line

Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment - Liability documentation - Joint	06/08/2014	Requested	Attach document

what exactly is this thing? CO hs not asked for anything.


----------



## taz_mt

*timelines*

First of all, thanks to all the contributors here, great information.

I have recently lodged my 189 application, and I was planning on frontloading the pcc and meds, but looking at the timelines for Pakistani applicants, I guess I'm just going to wait.



My timeline
IELTS 7-6-2014 9.0/7.5/8.0/7.0, ACS Applied 2-7-2014 Positive 21-7-2014
EOI Submit 21-7-2014 Invited (65 points) 28-7-2014, 189 Lodged 14-8-2014, CO ? Meds? PCC ? Grant ?

Still a long way to go I guess. 

wishing good luck to everyone who is waiting. congrats to all those who got their grants.


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> what communication did you had with CO? what did she say?


CO had sent me an email that they have received my medicals results and now they are waiting for form 80 for my wife and PCC.

after sending these I called them yesterday and there was a lady she told me that they are still waiting for the medical results and this may take 1 month more so call us after 1 month.

i told her that i have got this email from CO but she said no this is the status and call us after one month.

so i am not sure who is right .


----------



## mah

imtiazmt said:


> First of all, thanks to all the contributors here, great information.
> 
> I have recently lodged my 189 application, and I was planning on frontloading the pcc and meds, but looking at the timelines for Pakistani applicants, I guess I'm just going to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline
> IELTS 7-6-2014 9.0/7.5/8.0/7.0, ACS Applied 2-7-2014 Positive 21-7-2014
> EOI Submit 21-7-2014 Invited (65 points) 28-7-2014, 189 Lodged 14-8-2014, CO ? Meds? PCC ? Grant ?
> 
> Still a long way to go I guess.
> 
> wishing good luck to everyone who is waiting. congrats to all those who got their grants.


I can see your location is Kuwait, therefore, should be treated with time span of 12 to 18 weeks.

Good luck


----------



## mah

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> in my immi account it is showing in the last line
> 
> Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment - Liability documentation - Joint	06/08/2014	Requested	Attach document
> 
> what exactly is this thing? CO hs not asked for anything.


Your are supposed to send Form 80 (filled, signed and scanned) copy. if you have not sent.

In case you sent then need to wait.......


Good luck


----------



## mah

owais83 said:


> Do we have to pay a fee again ? What is Vac 2 exactly.


VAC 2 fee means English tuition classes fee for those who travelling with you and can not meet minimum English requirements.

Good luck


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

mah said:


> Your are supposed to send Form 80 (filled, signed and scanned) copy. if you have not sent.
> 
> In case you sent then need to wait.......
> 
> 
> Good luck


thanx Mah

well i have sent my form 80 and it is already in received status. here the interesting thing is liability documentation-joint and the status showing requested. i am trying to understand what exactly is liability documentation-joint and to whom my CO has requested it. 
can anyone explain that?


----------



## bilal1

zoyakhan said:


> Ok..
> I have recently read many posts about polio vaccine certificate? From whom are they asking polio certificates? Is it also related to medical or is it completely independent of that.
> 
> thanks.


polio vaccine certificate is separate/independent from medical examination. Getting polio vaccination certificate from govt. hospital is max one day job.


----------



## owais83

mah said:


> VAC 2 fee means English tuition classes fee for those who travelling with you and can not meet minimum English requirements.
> 
> Good luck


thanks for the good info, I am single and going alone , although I do have friends who might need that , so can you send a link.


----------



## mah

owais83 said:


> thanks for the good info, I am single and going alone , although I do have friends who might need that , so can you send a link.


 Step 1. Choose answer NO for minimum english requirement question for spouse while lodging eVisa application. 17 pages info

Step2. CO will send you invoice with payment details and link. ( approx 5000 dollars )

Once VAC 2 paid , grant letter is on the way

Good luck


----------



## taz_mt

mah said:


> I can see your location is Kuwait, therefore, should be treated with time span of 12 to 18 weeks.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the info.
That's good to know.


----------



## adidas

*190*

Hi All, 
what is current time line for 190 visa, I mean after submitting the application, someone told me its going to be huge sue to external security check for high risk countries (Pak). 

please share your experience.

Regards


----------



## sam1051

I have recently received call for medical and i have been instructed by IOM to bring polio certificate along me, when i come for medical. U can get polio certificate from any government hospital free of cost and it hardly takes 2-5mins



zoyakhan said:


> Ok..
> I have recently read many posts about polio vaccine certificate? From whom are they asking polio certificates? Is it also related to medical or is it completely independent of that.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## zoyakhan

sam1051 said:


> I have recently received call for medical and i have been instructed by IOM to bring polio certificate along me, when i come for medical. U can get polio certificate from any government hospital free of cost and it hardly takes 2-5mins


thanks. I did not live in pakistan for more than 4 weeks in the past few months so I believe I do not need it


----------



## mah

after 1 may 2014 if you have spent total 4 weeks in Pak then polio vaccination is mandatory

Good luck


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Dear all,

Which airline is recommended for Karachi to Sydney route? Don't know if Qantas is an option anymore. Can't decide between emirates and etihad


----------



## mah

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Which airline is recommended for Karachi to Sydney route? Don't know if Qantas is an option anymore. Can't decide between emirates and etihad


1. Emirates
2. Qatar Airways
3. Singapore Airline

good luck


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> CO had sent me an email that they have received my medicals results and now they are waiting for form 80 for my wife and PCC.
> 
> after sending these I called them yesterday and there was a lady she told me that they are still waiting for the medical results and this may take 1 month more so call us after 1 month.
> 
> i told her that i have got this email from CO but she said no this is the status and call us after one month.
> 
> so i am not sure who is right .


They are strange people. This Thursday when I called, the guy told me that my medicals have been received and he cannot tell me about my family. Also that my application is going under routine assessment and he cannot give any timeframe as every application is different. Actually he was telling me exactly what they reply in their standard email


----------



## mah

BOLT said:


> They are strange people. This Thursday when I called, the guy told me that my medicals have been received and he cannot tell me about my family. Also that my application is going under routine assessment and he cannot give any timeframe as every application is different. Actually he was telling me exactly what they reply in their standard email


Stay cool, everything will be ok

INSHALLAH


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> They are strange people. This Thursday when I called, the guy told me that my medicals have been received and he cannot tell me about my family. Also that my application is going under routine assessment and he cannot give any timeframe as every application is different. Actually he was telling me exactly what they reply in their standard email


you have got the same reply but..... i did not  

as per e-mail i can expected the result anytime but as per phone call i have to wait for one more month.

i am not in hurry to go there.. but i just want this to end so i can stop thinking about this and focus on other things  

both of us have applied in Dec 2012 and both of us have got the med and pcc call almost the same time. 

lets see what will happen .


----------



## sam1051

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Which airline is recommended for Karachi to Sydney route? Don't know if Qantas is an option anymore. Can't decide between emirates and etihad


U might can try Thai airline. Its like PKR 66,000 one way but only 20 kg luggage is allowed for economy class


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> you have got the same reply but..... i did not
> 
> as per e-mail i can expected the result anytime but as per phone call i have to wait for one more month.
> 
> i am not in hurry to go there.. but i just want this to end so i can stop thinking about this and focus on other things
> 
> both of us have applied in Dec 2012 and both of us have got the med and pcc call almost the same time.
> 
> lets see what will happen .


I think she said one month just to ensure you do not bother them every other day. There seems to be no other reason why it should take one more month.


----------



## msohaibkhan

adidas said:


> Hi All,
> what is current time line for 190 visa, I mean after submitting the application, someone told me its going to be huge sue to external security check for high risk countries (Pak).
> 
> please share your experience.
> 
> Regards


Fortunately, the 190 timelines for Pakistanis are same as of others i.e. 2 months to 5 months. It is 189 visa, for which Pakistanis wait so much longer for their external checks to be completed.


----------



## Qzee

Hi, i got medical call on July 2 and uploaded on July 18. I was not asked for polio certificates by IOM. I am still waiting for grant. Should i provide polio certificate to my CO, though they have nit asked for it or there is no need?




QUOTE=sam1051;4937234]I have recently received call for medical and i have been instructed by IOM to bring polio certificate along me, when i come for medical. U can get polio certificate from any government hospital free of cost and it hardly takes 2-5mins[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheExpatriate

Qzee said:


> Hi, i got medical call on July 2 and uploaded on July 18. I was not asked for polio certificates by IOM. I am still waiting for grant. Should i provide polio certificate to my CO, though they have nit asked for it or there is no need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=sam1051;4937234]I have recently received call for medical and i have been instructed by IOM to bring polio certificate along me, when i come for medical. U can get polio certificate from any government hospital free of cost and it hardly takes 2-5mins


[/QUOTE]


rule of thumb : do not provide what you were not asked for


----------



## Haseeb22

Has anyone noticed that on the main immi account login page, it states that the people who have stayed more than 28 days in a list of countries including Pakistan need to provide Polio certificate? And it clearly states that failure in providing the certificate may delay the process. Has anyone's CO asked for it by far?


----------



## BOLT

Hi everyone

if I am travelling abroad on short trip then do I need to email Form 1022 to CO? or should I just inform her without it?

also, does it effect visa processing in any way?

experienced members are requested for an answer.


----------



## expatdude

Hello Friends,

Its been ages for me i am not using this form because my circumstances are not good, once again today i logged in as i need prayers of all of your its been 6 months for me here in Australia and struggling for field Job. Its an earnest request to all of my friends please pray for me so that i can get the Job here in my field. I will soon share my all experience with you guys.

-expatdude


----------



## mithu93ku

expatdude said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Its been ages for me i am not using this form because my circumstances are not good, once again today i logged in as i need prayers of all of your its been 6 months for me here in Australia and struggling for field Job. Its an earnest request to all of my friends please pray for me so that i can get the Job here in my field. I will soon share my all experience with you guys.
> 
> -expatdude


Sorry, to hear the situation of you. If you find time please keep posting here mate. You are in my prayer list expatdude.


----------



## Haseeb22

expatdude said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Its been ages for me i am not using this form because my circumstances are not good, once again today i logged in as i need prayers of all of your its been 6 months for me here in Australia and struggling for field Job. Its an earnest request to all of my friends please pray for me so that i can get the Job here in my field. I will soon share my all experience with you guys.
> 
> -expatdude


What place you at, your target job? I will see n try if I can at least get u something


----------



## FnF

Recently got grant for PR. 

I'm planning for 2 weeks trip to Sydney and Melbourne during eid for me and my family 2+2.

Have calculated its costing me 15k Aus dollar for this trip ( flights , 4 star hotel, some attractions).

That is dam expensive guys. I just want to live there for a while don't have plan for settle immediately.

Please present me cheaper options.


----------



## Haseeb22

FnF said:


> Recently got grant for PR.
> 
> I'm planning for 2 weeks trip to Sydney and Melbourne during eid for me and my family 2+2.
> 
> Have calculated its costing me 15k Aus dollar for this trip ( flights , 4 star hotel, some attractions).
> 
> That is dam expensive guys. I just want to live there for a while don't have plan for settle immediately.
> 
> Please present me cheaper options.


Return tickets won't cost u any leas than 800K, rest u can lessen down on living, that is Ur hotel choice


----------



## FnF

Is it worth spending this huge amount for just a look n feel trip for 10-14 days ?


----------



## fmasaud84

FnF said:


> Recently got grant for PR.
> 
> I'm planning for 2 weeks trip to Sydney and Melbourne during eid for me and my family 2+2.
> 
> Have calculated its costing me 15k Aus dollar for this trip ( flights , 4 star hotel, some attractions).
> 
> That is dam expensive guys. I just want to live there for a while don't have plan for settle immediately.
> 
> Please present me cheaper options.


Try for hotel aparment than hotel which u may find cheaper.

Hotels r expansive there and service is not as good as Dubai.

Try to stay away from CBD any suburb close by will make the difference in the hotel cost.

U should get tickets in 6-7k and hotel 3k max

So within 9-11k range


----------



## fmasaud84

FnF said:


> Is it worth spending this huge amount for just a look n feel trip for 10-14 days ?


This is up to you but i think you can go alone to validate if this is ur main purpose and save this money for actual move


----------



## BOLT

expatdude said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Its been ages for me i am not using this form because my circumstances are not good, once again today i logged in as i need prayers of all of your its been 6 months for me here in Australia and struggling for field Job. Its an earnest request to all of my friends please pray for me so that i can get the Job here in my field. I will soon share my all experience with you guys.
> 
> -expatdude


May Allah help you and us all.


----------



## FnF

May God help you and what is field of professional experience precisely ?


----------



## BOLT

anyone !!!



BOLT said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> if I am travelling abroad on short trip then do I need to email Form 1022 to CO? or should I just inform her without it?
> 
> also, does it effect visa processing in any way?
> 
> experienced members are requested for an answer.


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> anyone !!!


I did not


----------



## FnF

*FnF*



fmasaud84 said:


> This is up to you but i think you can go alone to validate if this is ur main purpose and save this money for actual move


thanks fmasaud84 for your input

Well If the whole family got the visa then logically all should validate together, what you say? plus I have 9 month still remaining for the validation 

If i would have a job there it would be a different scenario we could book a one way ticket.


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> This is up to you but i think you can go alone to validate if this is ur main purpose and save this money for actual move


Whole family must validate or they lose their visas


----------



## fmasaud84

FnF said:


> thanks fmasaud84 for your input
> 
> Well If the whole family got the visa then logically all should validate together, what you say? plus I have 9 month still remaining for the validation
> 
> If i would have a job there it would be a different scenario we could book a one way ticket.


you can go alone and validate for yourself in future for your family can move with you . this is what i know.


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> you can go alone and validate for yourself in future for your family can move with you . this is what i know.


but if they do not validate before the FED, it's gone


----------



## sultanshah

salam..how much it takes to get PCC in islamabad?

Regards


----------



## fmasaud84

TheExpatriate said:


> but if they do not validate before the FED, it's gone


yes dont listen me but you can not ignore TheExpatriate's words. i can confirm that he has PhD in these matters


----------



## FnF

Thanks both guys 

I think its better for all to go together if its validation then later on can go alone to see job situation and ask family to join upon reasonable settlement let us say 3 months or more, agreed ??


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> yes dont listen me but you can not ignore TheExpatriate's words. i can confirm that he has PhD in these matters


LOL. Apparently you learned that the hard way .....


----------



## expat-malik

BOLT said:


> anyone !!!


I recently inquired DIBP on the same and I got the reply that upon my return, I have to submit a form 1022. He also mentioned that this has to happen each and every time a trip abroad is undertaken.


----------



## Haseeb22

sultanshah said:


> salam..how much it takes to get PCC in islamabad?
> 
> Regards


Its free but time consuming


----------



## bilal1

expatdude said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Its been ages for me i am not using this form because my circumstances are not good, once again today i logged in as i need prayers of all of your its been 6 months for me here in Australia and struggling for field Job. Its an earnest request to all of my friends please pray for me so that i can get the Job here in my field. I will soon share my all experience with you guys.
> 
> -expatdude


May Allah help you in getting your field job.


----------



## bilal1

sultanshah said:


> salam..how much it takes to get PCC in islamabad?
> 
> Regards


2 weeks Approx. and free in cost.


----------



## mashaikh

Assalam-o-Alaikum All,

Alhumdulillah I have got the Golden email today and my first entry date is 18th Jun 15.

Thanks everyone on this forum who helped and will continue to helped till I land in Australia.

Wish a speedy grant for everyone waiting.

May Allah make this journey easy for us and for others too. Please remember us in your prayers.


----------



## fmasaud84

mashaikh said:


> Assalam-o-Alaikum All,
> 
> Alhumdulillah I have got the Golden email today and my first entry date is 18th Jun 15.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum who helped and will continue to helped till I land in Australia.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for everyone waiting.
> 
> May Allah make this journey easy for us and for others too. Please remember us in your prayers.


Congrat !! 

when are you planning to land ?


----------



## BOLT

mashaikh said:


> Assalam-o-Alaikum All,
> 
> Alhumdulillah I have got the Golden email today and my first entry date is 18th Jun 15.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum who helped and will continue to helped till I land in Australia.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for everyone waiting.
> 
> May Allah make this journey easy for us and for others too. Please remember us in your prayers.


Congratulations and best of luck in future.

Could you share how many members you had on your application?


----------



## darian21

expat-malik said:


> I recently inquired DIBP on the same and I got the reply that upon my return, I have to submit a form 1022. He also mentioned that this has to happen each and every time a trip abroad is undertaken.


I have been travelling extensively for business and pleasure since lodging application. The trips were never more then two weeks duration. Should I also submit Form 1022 for travel history since July 2013?


----------



## darian21

mashaikh said:


> Assalam-o-Alaikum All,
> 
> Alhumdulillah I have got the Golden email today and my first entry date is 18th Jun 15.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum who helped and will continue to helped till I land in Australia.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for everyone waiting.
> 
> May Allah make this journey easy for us and for others too. Please remember us in your prayers.


Congratulations ....


----------



## BOLT

darian21 said:


> I have been travelling extensively for business and pleasure since lodging application. The trips were never more then two weeks duration. Should I also submit Form 1022 for travel history since July 2013?


I just received reply from my CO that I do not need to submit or even inform DIBP about short trips abroad for business or holidays. Rather F1022 should be used to inform about employment change etc.


----------



## mirza_755

mashaikh said:


> Assalam-o-Alaikum All,
> 
> Alhumdulillah I have got the Golden email today and my first entry date is 18th Jun 15.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum who helped and will continue to helped till I land in Australia.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for everyone waiting.
> 
> May Allah make this journey easy for us and for others too. Please remember us in your prayers.


Warm Congratulations ...............


----------



## mashaikh

fmasaud84 said:


> Congrat !!
> 
> when are you planning to land ?


Thanks mate. Not in a hurry,... will be going next year end but will plan to have first entry by next year March hopefully. InshaAllah.


----------



## haron110

*PCC_Lahore*

A'salam-o-Alikum Wa'Rehmatullah...

Dear Brothers/Sisters!

I need to know how to obtain PCC from Lahore (Pakistan)?
Currently I am in Oman. So, can I authorize someone to obtain it for me?
How and where to approach in Lahore?

Any help will be appreciated, thanking you in advance.



Regards,
Haroon


----------



## bilal1

mashaikh said:


> Assalam-o-Alaikum All,
> 
> Alhumdulillah I have got the Golden email today and my first entry date is 18th Jun 15.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum who helped and will continue to helped till I land in Australia.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for everyone waiting.
> 
> May Allah make this journey easy for us and for others too. Please remember us in your prayers.



Congrates & good luck for your future.


----------



## bilal1

mashaikh said:


> Thanks mate. Not in a hurry,... will be going next year end but will plan to have first entry by next year March hopefully. InshaAllah.


Which state you are planning to land ?


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Ask one of your blood relative to go to SSP office in Lahore with following documents.

1. Passport copy
2. NIC copy
3. Oman Residence permit copy.
4. Blue back ground photos 3
5. Form to be filled will be provided by them.
6. 100 Rs for TCS charges.

Once you submit all these, they will send the PCC at your home address within 10 days.





haron110 said:


> A'salam-o-Alikum Wa'Rehmatullah...
> 
> Dear Brothers/Sisters!
> 
> I need to know how to obtain PCC from Lahore (Pakistan)?
> Currently I am in Oman. So, can I authorize someone to obtain it for me?
> How and where to approach in Lahore?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated, thanking you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Haroon


----------



## blacknight_81

owais83 said:


> thanks for the good info, I am single and going alone , although I do have friends who might need that , so can you send a link.





sam1051 said:


> U might can try Thai airline. Its like PKR 66,000 one way but only 20 kg luggage is allowed for economy class


I have heard from my friend that you can request Thai air for extra baggage at no extra cost.


----------



## asad747

guys just need little clarification.

Team 13 has requested me to provide following;

"Please clarify education in particular Primary School and include street address for institution"

Do i need to provide Schools from 1-10th class?? Bcos the thing is that The School where i studied from 1-4th class is closed now.... 

Or should i just mention 9-10 as (Secondary School Certificate) and 11-12 as (Higher School Certificate) that i already mentioned in form80 though.

anyone?


----------



## expat-malik

BOLT said:


> I just received reply from my CO that I do not need to submit or even inform DIBP about short trips abroad for business or holidays. Rather F1022 should be used to inform about employment change etc.


LoL!!! This is hilarious! This is the exact opposite of what my CO said... I was told to submit each and every time.... For all trips abroad.. 

Anyhow, I guess the best policy is to ask your CO and do what he/she says!
Not sure how this will work with the recent multiple CO scenario, though!!!!!!


----------



## blacknight_81

asad747 said:


> guys just need little clarification.
> 
> Team 13 has requested me to provide following;
> 
> "Please clarify education in particular Primary School and include street address for institution"
> 
> Do i need to provide Schools from 1-10th class?? Bcos the thing is that The School where i studied from 1-4th class is closed now....
> 
> Or should i just mention 9-10 as (Secondary School Certificate) and 11-12 as (Higher School Certificate) that i already mentioned in form80 though.
> 
> anyone?


You need to provide as much info as you can. Include all the schools you went to.


----------



## fadiexpart

ambitious said:


> IC. Sorry but just want to clear 1 thing. You did your medical on 12-12-12 so it is already over 20 months since you did your medical and still he gave you extension? So what is your entry date if you don't mind?
> 
> As your reply will be a big relief for many like me who had already done (or asked to do) medical and its over 18- 20 months and are thinking that they'll ask us to redo medical?
> 
> Regards



medical is still valid and entry date will come with visa ........cheers


----------



## zoyakhan

FnF said:


> Recently got grant for PR.
> 
> I'm planning for 2 weeks trip to Sydney and Melbourne during eid for me and my family 2+2.
> 
> Have calculated its costing me 15k Aus dollar for this trip ( flights , 4 star hotel, some attractions).
> 
> That is dam expensive guys. I just want to live there for a while don't have plan for settle immediately.
> 
> Please present me cheaper options.



Go to airbnb website. You will find some cheap apartments. Usually weekly rent comes cheaper there.


----------



## imranrk

I have lodged my application on July 24 and uploaded all relevant documents including work references & Form 80. Now waiting for CO to be allocated. Shall I go for Medical and PCC too? or should I wait until CO asks me to go for it?


----------



## zoyakhan

FnF said:


> Recently got grant for PR.
> 
> I'm planning for 2 weeks trip to Sydney and Melbourne during eid for me and my family 2+2.
> 
> Have calculated its costing me 15k Aus dollar for this trip ( flights , 4 star hotel, some attractions).
> 
> That is dam expensive guys. I just want to live there for a while don't have plan for settle immediately.
> 
> Please present me cheaper options.


Also check flights from emirates. Today, they sent me some cheap flight options starting from 125,000 PKR, but i am not sure for which dates. I think flights should cost you around 650k PKR (since you mentioned you have kids so that would reduce the price) and if you check apartments on airbnb then they would cost something between 1500 - 2000 AUD for 2 weeks. 
I believe you can have the trip in less than 11k AUD.


----------



## ehsanm

Well have you looked at singapore airline

another cheaper option is to fly to Malaysia, stay couple of days, and take air asia, you will be able to enjoy another country, rest and move

My advice to you is to look for a place in suburb which would cost cheaper compare to city, but commuting would be hefty 

there is always a trade off, australia is an expensive country and they are willing to milk you in any manner, remember to declare everything on the flight card as the minimum fine for the undeclared item is 250 AUD

best of luck enjoy the new world


----------



## BOLT

expat-malik said:


> LoL!!! This is hilarious! This is the exact opposite of what my CO said... I was told to submit each and every time.... For all trips abroad..
> 
> Anyhow, I guess the best policy is to ask your CO and do what he/she says!
> Not sure how this will work with the recent multiple CO scenario, though!!!!!!


I think the requirement varies based on the stage of the application processing. Like if external security checks are underway then they might need information promptly and if these checks are over then it may not matter that much. I know that my external checks were completed in June 14. so may be this is the reasons CO is not interested in my holidays travel


----------



## expat-malik

BOLT said:


> I think the requirement varies based on the stage of the application processing. Like if external security checks are underway then they might need information promptly and if these checks are over then it may not matter that much. I know that my external checks were completed in June 14. so may be this is the reasons CO is not interested in my holidays travel


That makes a lot of sense!

Thanks for that!


----------



## mah

imranrk said:


> I have lodged my application on July 24 and uploaded all relevant documents including work references & Form 80. Now waiting for CO to be allocated. Shall I go for Medical and PCC too? or should I wait until CO asks me to go for it?


Your location is UAE, you should go for medical ASAP


----------



## haron110

*Thanks dear*

Dear Fahad, thanks for the updated info I shall try this through my sister who resides in Lahore but if that AZADI March thing'y gets off... 


fahadyaqoob said:


> Ask one of your blood relative to go to SSP office in Lahore with following documents.
> 
> 1. Passport copy
> 2. NIC copy
> 3. Oman Residence permit copy.
> 4. Blue back ground photos 3
> 5. Form to be filled will be provided by them.
> 6. 100 Rs for TCS charges.
> 
> Once you submit all these, they will send the PCC at your home address within 10 days.


----------



## hamzanajam

Hello All, Assalamualaikum.
I am planning to short visit to Aus this sept for 2 weeks before my last entry date/to validate my PR, Quick question below.
What important necessary things need to be done during my stay (like getting tax number, Bank accounts opening (which would be a preferred bank), Centerlink, Medicare etc).


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Assalam o alaikum everyone. I submitted my application for 189 visa on the 7th of june 2014. I am the main applicant. Uploaded all required documents for myself my hubby and three kids.Havent been assigned a CO yet. However, under my husbands profile there is a new option of form 80. Do we also have to upload his 12th grade marksheet or certificate with it? Also...has this happened with anyone else that u have been given a link to submit this form before being assigned a CO? DO u think they might ask for my form 80 at a later date? My issue is that my highschool diploma and transcripts are all in Pakistan and i am currently residing in saudi arabia. Also should we get our medicals done or is it too early for that?? Thanks for being patient with me and answering my questions.


----------



## zoyakhan

sanazahidkhan said:


> Assalam o alaikum everyone. I submitted my application for 189 visa on the 7th of june 2014. I am the main applicant. Uploaded all required documents for myself my hubby and three kids.Havent been assigned a CO yet. However, under my husbands profile there is a new option of form 80. Do we also have to upload his 12th grade marksheet or certificate with it? Also...has this happened with anyone else that u have been given a link to submit this form before being assigned a CO? DO u think they might ask for my form 80 at a later date? My issue is that my highschool diploma and transcripts are all in Pakistan and i am currently residing in saudi arabia. Also should we get our medicals done or is it too early for that?? Thanks for being patient with me and answering my questions.


It is normal to get the form 80 link. I got my CO assigned after 2 months of the submission of form 80. 
Everyone suggests that Pakistanis should get the medicals done once CO gives a green signal. Rest is upto you. I got mine done because I was in pakistan and it was much cheaper than getting them in europe.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

zoyakhan said:


> It is normal to get the form 80 link. I got my CO assigned after 2 months of the submission of form 80.
> Everyone suggests that Pakistanis should get the medicals done once CO gives a green signal. Rest is upto you. I got mine done because I was in pakistan and it was much cheaper than getting them in europe.


But zoya im not in Pakistan right now. I have a permanent saudi visa.my husband has a permnent job here


----------



## shazz03

Hi,

Has anyone got their PR who applied it on December 2012?


----------



## TheExpatriate

hamzanajam said:


> Hello All, Assalamualaikum.
> I am planning to short visit to Aus this sept for 2 weeks before my last entry date/to validate my PR, Quick question below.
> What important necessary things need to be done during my stay (like getting tax number, Bank accounts opening (which would be a preferred bank), Centerlink, Medicare etc).


DON'T do any of that, especially tax number, Centrelink and Medicare. You MIGHT end up being tax liable on your foreign income.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sanazahidkhan said:


> But zoya im not in Pakistan right now. I have a permanent saudi visa.my husband has a permnent job here


Permanent Saudi Visa? Never heard of that ......


----------



## mashaikh

BOLT said:


> Congratulations and best of luck in future.
> 
> Could you share how many members you had on your application?


Myself, wife and 1 child.


----------



## mashaikh

bilal1 said:


> Which state you are planning to land ?


My plan is to settle in Melbourne as most of my friends are living there, but initially i will go to Sydney to stay with my cousin. Let see how things goes.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

TheExpatriate said:


> Permanent Saudi Visa? Never heard of that ......


Resident visa yaar?


----------



## haron110

*PCC_Form*

Good Morning All,

Do anyone have copy of the form which they ask at the PCC request time in Lahore?

Because if someone can share I can fill up all details and hand over to my relative in Lahore once for all. No need to visit them again and again.

I already got a checklist from one of the members "Fahad" as a prompt reply, so if i know the details in form will be appreciated too...


Regards,
Haroon.


----------



## hamzanajam

TheExpatriate said:


> Permanent Saudi Visa? Never heard of that ......


---


----------



## hamzanajam

TheExpatriate said:


> DON'T do any of that, especially tax number, Centrelink and Medicare. You MIGHT end up being tax liable on your foreign income.


I am based in Pakistan and I am filing tax return here. Even then I will be liable to file tax after my entry in Aus?.


----------



## TheExpatriate

hamzanajam said:


> I am based in Pakistan and I am filing tax return here. Even then I will be liable to file tax after my entry in Aus?.


entry does not make you liable, Medicare, Centrelink WILL make you liable


----------



## TheExpatriate

sanazahidkhan said:


> Resident visa yaar?


yes that is not permanent. Permanent is like 189/190 in Australia (you can live permanently)


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Hello everyone
I want to cal these guys tomorrow. Tell mewhat is the best service to use. And what is best time to call. And number for adelaide gsm?


----------



## waseem_expat

shazz03 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone got their PR who applied it on December 2012?


shazz,
I have seen nearly a dozen posts of PR (189 - Application Date Nov/Dec 12 ) on the forum in June/July 2014.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Hello everyone
> I want to cal these guys tomorrow. Tell mewhat is the best service to use. And what is best time to call. And number for adelaide gsm?


Skype to Phone. But do NOT buy Australia subscription because it does not cover shared call costs numbers (13* numbers such as GSM Adelaide's #)


----------



## fahadyaqoob

haron110 said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Do anyone have copy of the form which they ask at the PCC request time in Lahore?
> 
> Because if someone can share I can fill up all details and hand over to my relative in Lahore once for all. No need to visit them again and again.
> 
> I already got a checklist from one of the members "Fahad" as a prompt reply, so if i know the details in form will be appreciated too...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Haroon.


I think better to get it from them as it is just basic details and can be filled in 5 minutes being there.


----------



## hamzanajam

TheExpatriate said:


> entry does not make you liable, Medicare, Centrelink WILL make you liable


Thanks. One more question. I can still file zero tax return since I wouldn't have an income there (Since I am not living there and filing tax return in the location where I am residing) right?


----------



## twister292

TheExpatriate said:


> entry does not make you liable, Medicare, Centrelink WILL make you liable



Incorrect.

Tax returns are only required if:

1. Your annual income inside Australia exceeds AU$18,200 or
2. Any tax has been deducted from your payments


If you are not living in Australia, you will only be taxed on Australian-derived income at non-resident tax rates.

However, you wont be getting Centrelink benefits while you're outside Australia, so no harm getting a TFN. And same for medicare.

You _should_ get Medicare and TFN registered.


----------



## twister292

hamzanajam said:


> Thanks. One more question. I can still file zero tax return since I wouldn't have an income there (Since I am not living there and filing tax return in the location where I am residing) right?


You dont have to file a tax return in Australia if your Australian-sourced income is less than AU$18,200 in a given financial year.

Next round of tax returns in Australia will be due after 1 July 2015.


----------



## mhm6078

twister292 said:


> You dont have to file a tax return in Australia if your Australian-sourced income is less than AU$18,200 in a given financial year.
> 
> Next round of tax returns in Australia will be due after 1 July 2015.


ok. slight correction. If u work on tax in Australia even for one week during the whole financial year in which ur pay was greater than $350 some tax will be deducted (with held) by ur employer. at the end of FY, u file a tax return to ATO to claim it back.

If during the FY, ur cumulative pay was less than $18,200 u'll get all the tax back. 

What I mean is, suppose u worked here only for a few months at more than $350 a week (or $1400 a month), u will have some tax to claim back even if ur cumulative pay is way less than $18,200. and to claim back, u need to file tax return.

bottom line, u file a tax return for whatever u earn here.

- Haroon


----------



## mhm6078

By the way, since I've just joined the forum, I feel I should introduce myself.

so, As salaam o Alaikum everyone,
I'm Haroon. currently living in Sydney. I'm on a student visa. have submitted my file for skills assessment to Engineers Australia. plan to file for 189 after receiving positive assessment IA at the end of October. 

looking forward to engage with u guys on various discussions at this forum.


----------



## omer haroon

Hi guys.. I want to get an Australian skype number etc and divert it to my local Pakistan number to start applying for jobs. 
Please advise me about the cheapest options available to achieve this. Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

omer haroon said:


> Hi guys.. I want to get an Australian skype number etc and divert it to my local Pakistan number to start applying for jobs.
> Please advise me about the cheapest options available to achieve this. Thanks


it will not divert to your number, it will ring on your Skype client (computer, smartphone ...etc.) if it is connected to the Internet and signed on to Skype


----------



## blacknight_81

sanazahidkhan said:


> But zoya im not in Pakistan right now. I have a permanent saudi visa.my husband has a permnent job here



Even if you live in Saudi, you can get your medicals done anywhere you want.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> Skype to Phone. But do NOT buy Australia subscription because it does not cover shared call costs numbers (13* numbers such as GSM Adelaide's #)


What exactly should i buy on skype? And how much? And what number to call? And best time to call?


----------



## TheExpatriate

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> What exactly should i buy on skype? And how much? And what number to call? And best time to call?


I don't know the number for GSM Adelaide (my case was with GSM Brisbane). 

Buy Skype Credit. $25 USD would be more than enough for a few calls. Last time I called a 13* number it cost me $3.21 for 12 minutes call. 


Best time to call is Tuesday to Thursday 10 AM Australia time.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> I don't know the number for GSM Adelaide (my case was with GSM Brisbane).
> 
> Buy Skype Credit. $25 USD would be more than enough for a few calls. Last time I called a 13* number it cost me $3.21 for 12 minutes call.
> 
> Best time to call is Tuesday to Thursday 10 AM Australia time.


Thanx a lot. Do they accept pakistani visa or master card on skype. I have both so can use either. And i guess it will take longer than 12min as people are saying these days it rales around an hour.


----------



## FnF

Please recommend an service that can divert calls from an australian number to my local number where I live. The condition is I don't have to be connected to Internet necessarily to get this call diverted to my local number.

I want to hear response from employers on my job applications.


----------



## blacknight_81

sanazahidkhan said:


> But zoya im not in Pakistan right now. I have a permanent saudi visa.my husband has a permnent job here





FnF said:


> Please recommend an service that can divert calls from an australian number to my local number where I live. The condition is I don't have to be connected to Internet necessarily to get this call diverted to my local number.
> 
> I want to hear response from employers on my job applications.


You can use skype forwarding service. 

I am using dial2call but I am not very happy with it since cannot call out from that number and CLI does not work most of the time. A part from that, voice quality is good.


----------



## FnF

Thanks black_night

Please guide me how to subscribe for a virtual australian number and forward all calls from this number to my local num whr I live.
Can't see dial2call has this service.

Whereas Skype forwarding is like giving Skype of to employer, employer will call in this Skype id and call forwarded to my local number, is this the served you're talking about on Skype???


----------



## Hasnain

Hi Fellows & AOA

Does anyone know or Is there anyone from Jan or Feb 2013 who got grant?
Things are moving very slow... 

Prayers for everyone's speedy grant!


----------



## twister292

Edit:

If you are inside Australia (resident), then your tax starts at AU$18,200

If you are a non-resident but generate Australian income, it's taxable from the first dollar.

However, as a non-resident Centrelink wont pay you, so do get a TFN if on a short visit.


----------



## zoyakhan

sanazahidkhan said:


> But zoya im not in Pakistan right now. I have a permanent saudi visa.my husband has a permnent job here


You can get your medical done from any country. My point is that I submitted mine right away because it was way cheaper to get them done in pakistan than getting it done from europe (since i live in europe now). I hope you got my point. 

It is recommended that pakistanis should get the medical done once CO asks because the processing time for pakistanis is quite long, whereas after 1 yr the medical expires.


----------



## blacknight_81

FnF said:


> Thanks black_night
> 
> Please guide me how to subscribe for a virtual australian number and forward all calls from this number to my local num whr I live.
> Can't see dial2call has this service.
> 
> Whereas Skype forwarding is like giving Skype of to employer, employer will call in this Skype id and call forwarded to my local number, is this the served you're talking about on Skype???


Buy skype number first, then forward it to your local number. It is not very complicated. Once you are called on that number, you can either receive that call on skype client or your forwarded number (as per your settings).

Dial2call also gives virtual number. It is up to you if you want to receive call on gtalk, skype or your forwarded number.

Note that you would need to pay extra (per min) on receiving calls, if you have set it to forward.


----------



## immu999

Hi. 
My PR is expiring in 2018, anyone knows what is the maximum stretch I can do to migrate? Can I start living on the very last month, before my PR expires? 

Regards,


----------



## TheExpatriate

immu999 said:


> Hi.
> My PR is expiring in 2018, anyone knows what is the maximum stretch I can do to migrate? Can I start living on the very last month, before my PR expires?
> 
> Regards,


did you do the first entry trip?

if you land one day before expiry you can live until you die there if you want, but if you leave you won't be able to come back


----------



## immu999

TheExpatriate said:


> did you do the first entry trip?
> 
> if you land one day before expiry you can live until you die there if you want, but if you leave you won't be able to come back


My first entry was in 2013 and PR will expire in 2018. 
I am referring to lawful stay, which leads to citizenship. If i start living in OZ in 2018, will they renew my visa to complete 4 years?


----------



## TheExpatriate

immu999 said:


> My first entry was in 2013 and PR will expire in 2018.
> I am referring to lawful stay, which leads to citizenship. If i start living in OZ in 2018, will they renew my visa to complete 4 years?


yes it will be lawful. Please do not imply I am suggesting anything unlawful !!!

Your visa expires in 2018 == your entry rights expire, however your residence rights are FOREVER. You can enter one day before expiry (although I wouldn't recommend waiting until the last day because if flight is cancelled u r screwed), and live forever and and ever, and after 4 years become a citizen. Only catch is if the visa expires and you are OUT you cannot go, and if it expires and you are IN, if you leave you cannot return. 

If you wish to resume travelling freely, you can apply for RRV, two years after living there

However, even if you don't get RRV, you are a legal permanent resident who can apply for citizenship after 4 years !


----------



## twister292

TheExpatriate said:


> did you do the first entry trip?
> 
> if you land one day before expiry you can live until you die there if you want, but if you leave you won't be able to come back


Correct.

If you intend to travel beyond the date of the initial visa, you need to apply for an RRV (Resident Return Visa).

the RRV visa has its own conditions, usually requiring staying inside AU for 2 years out of the previous 5.


----------



## FnF

Hello expatriate 

So if he is out if Ausi at the time of expiry in 2018, can't he apply for RRV while he is living outside Ausi ?

As far as i know staying inside Ausi at the time of PR RRV can be applied.


----------



## FnF

Anybody please share the cheapest and decent place to live in Sydney and Melbourne for a
Weeks. I want to go and activate the visa with wife and children.
Please share any links


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Hello expatriate
> 
> So if he is out if Ausi at the time of expiry in 2018, can't he apply for RRV while he is living outside Ausi ?
> 
> As far as i know staying inside Ausi at the time of PR RRV can be applied.


u can't apply for RRV from outside unless you have very strong ties to the country and it's not guaranteed even then.


----------



## immu999

TheExpatriate said:


> yes it will be lawful. Please do not imply I am suggesting anything unlawful !!!
> 
> Your visa expires in 2018 == your entry rights expire, however your residence rights are FOREVER. You can enter one day before expiry (although I wouldn't recommend waiting until the last day because if flight is cancelled u r screwed), and live forever and and ever, and after 4 years become a citizen. Only catch is if the visa expires and you are OUT you cannot go, and if it expires and you are IN, if you leave you cannot return.
> 
> If you wish to resume travelling freely, you can apply for RRV, two years after living there
> 
> However, even if you don't get RRV, you are a legal permanent resident who can apply for citizenship after 4 years !


thanks,
RRV usually gets rejected, i haven't seen much people granted this visa. 
but anyways, i was checking.. i have plans to be there at least 1-2 years before my visa expires.


----------



## TheExpatriate

immu999 said:


> thanks,
> RRV usually gets rejected, i haven't seen much people granted this visa.
> but anyways, i was checking.. i have plans to be there at least 1-2 years before my visa expires.


says who? if you lived two years it won't be rejected ........ 

Even if you lived less than two years, moved your family, got a job, put your children in school(s), you have a good chance of getting it .....


----------



## immu999

TheExpatriate said:


> says who? if you lived two years it won't be rejected ........
> 
> Even if you lived less than two years, moved your family, got a job, put your children in school(s), you have a good chance of getting it .....


i mean, if i dont go and my PR expires THEN i apply RRV offshore. it usually gets rejected. 

unless you have solid reasons to back up your case,


----------



## TheExpatriate

immu999 said:


> i mean, if i dont go and my PR expires THEN i apply RRV offshore. it usually gets rejected.
> 
> unless you have solid reasons to back up your case,


RRV offshore is 99% rejected ..... RRV onshore with 2 years of living there is ALMOST guaranteed, RRV onshore with less than 2 years but with good ties as explained above is also a good chance (but they might give u only 1 year RRV not 5 in that case)


----------



## immu999

TheExpatriate said:


> RRV offshore is 99% rejected ..... RRV onshore with 2 years of living there is ALMOST guaranteed, RRV onshore with less than 2 years but with good ties as explained above is also a good chance (but they might give u only 1 year RRV not 5 in that case)


agree. best thing is to have a baby born in OZ (for married couples), it makes your case strong.


----------



## TheExpatriate

immu999 said:


> agree. best thing is to have a baby born in OZ (for married couples), it makes your case strong.



Best thing is to live 2 years so u don't have to beg an officer to convince them of ur case ....... 


these restrictions are in place to prevent people from getting PR and using it as a "spare tyre"


----------



## immu999

TheExpatriate said:


> Best thing is to live 2 years so u don't have to beg an officer to convince them of ur case .......
> 
> 
> these restrictions are in place to prevent people from getting PR and using it as a "spare tyre"


things were different in 2012/13 and they are different now.. government, policies, everything is changing making it quite difficult for people to start a living. 

if things will get even worse, it will surely be my "Spare tyre"


----------



## TheExpatriate

immu999 said:


> things were different in 2012/13 and they are different now.. government, policies, everything is changing making it quite difficult for people to start a living.
> 
> if things will get even worse, it will surely be my "Spare tyre"


if you leave your spare tyre unused for a long time, don't be surprised if - by the time you need it - you find it has become flat !


----------



## msohaibkhan

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Thanx a lot. Do they accept pakistani visa or master card on skype. I have both so can use either. And i guess it will take longer than 12min as people are saying these days it rales around an hour.


Brother why are you getting into this. Calling from Pakistan to Australian landline is already very cheap, even cheaper than what is offered by skype etc. i.e. Max Rs. 2 / min. So just grab your cell phone and make a call.


----------



## msohaibkhan

immu999 said:


> Hi.
> My PR is expiring in 2018, anyone knows what is the maximum stretch I can do to migrate? Can I start living on the very last month, before my PR expires?
> 
> Regards,


Yes you can, but you will not able to re-enter Australia if you make an exit for any purpose before getting citizenship. For re-entering you would need Resident return visa which has some strict criteria to be fulfilled.


----------



## darian21

Is there anyone tracking 189 visa grant spreadsheet. Please share updated sheet. Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> Yes you can, but you will not able to re-enter Australia if you make an exit for any purpose before getting citizenship. For re-entering you would need Resident return visa which has some strict criteria to be fulfilled.


Just saw your signature, great to know that you have been granted visa...... You might have shared this news on the forum but somehow i missed it as i was away from internet for last few weeks...

Congrats for that


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> Just saw your signature, great to know that you have been granted visa...... You might have shared this news on the forum but somehow i missed it as i was away from internet for last few weeks...
> 
> Congrats for that


Thanks brother. Yes I did share that on the forum, certainly you missed my post .


----------



## FnF

I wish to do some productive things there like social security, bank account and VoIP number.

My question is since I'm not going to permanently settle in near future so will it be fine to start with my social security and start paying taxes even if I'm not resident there so that it makes my case strong when I actually settle in Ausi.


----------



## FnF

I mean after i land for first landing for a few weeks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

paying tax while overseas is a WASTE OF MONEY and won't make any case any stronger.


----------



## adila

Finally..............................
Got my Med and PCC call.....:whoo:
:cheer2:


----------



## darian21

adila said:


> Finally..............................
> Got my Med and PCC call.....:whoo:
> :cheer2:


Good luck


----------



## BOLT

adila said:


> Finally..............................
> Got my Med and PCC call.....:whoo:
> :cheer2:


Congratulations !


----------



## fmasaud84

FnF said:


> I wish to do some productive things there like social security, bank account and VoIP number.
> 
> My question is since I'm not going to permanently settle in near future so will it be fine to start with my social security and start paying taxes even if I'm not resident there so that it makes my case strong when I actually settle in Ausi.


Bro you have alot of money coz u r trying to find the ways to spend that


----------



## bilal1

shazz03 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone got their PR who applied it on December 2012?


I applied in Nov 2012 and got PR in Aug 2014.


----------



## bilal1

adila said:


> Finally..............................
> Got my Med and PCC call.....:whoo:
> :cheer2:


Congrates.


----------



## zoyakhan

*189 visa grant.*

Alhamdulillah, I got the grant today. It would be nice if someone please update the excel sheet. 
My timeline was relatively short as compared to what I have observed on the forums, though I had to wait for the case officer for more than 3 months. 

I am really very thankful to everyone on the forum for their support. I would be more than happy to answer any questions which may be helpful in reducing the waiting time of other people (though I do not think that I did anything differently). 

I also pray that may Allah swt end the wait of all those who are waiting for the grant. 

-Zoya


----------



## mah

darian21 said:


> Good luck



Have you applied from UAE ?


----------



## BOLT

zoyakhan said:


> Alhamdulillah, I got the grant today. It would be nice if someone please update the excel sheet.
> My timeline was relatively short as compared to what I have observed on the forums, though I had to wait for the case officer for more than 3 months.
> 
> I am really very thankful to everyone on the forum for their support. I would be more than happy to answer any questions which may be helpful in reducing the waiting time of other people (though I do not think that I did anything differently).
> 
> I also pray that may Allah swt end the wait of all those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> -Zoya


Congratulations. 

It is indeed a short timeline. I have only seen this much short for another Pakistani applicant, Maham, who exactly applied on the date when I did but she got the 189 grant just like you in May 2013. Anyway, I feel happy that at least there are some country mates who got their grant so quickly. So, once again, congrats. Also, thanks for wishing us quick grant, really we are frustrated now. Its been 20+ months now.


----------



## Mani2k

BOLT said:


> Congratulations. It is indeed a short timeline. I have only seen this much short for another Pakistani applicant, Maham, who exactly applied on the date when I did but she got the 189 grant just like you in May 2013. Anyway, I feel happy that at least there are some country mates who got their grant so quickly. So, once again, congrats. Also, thanks for wishing us quick grant, really we are frustrated now. Its been 20+ months now.


Congratulations to zoya..

Don't loose hope mate, your grant is on your way .. Just be patient


----------



## haron110

*Patience ...*

I can understand everyone's feeling especially those who have applied long back. But our Faith in PATIENCE is our success...

May ALLAH(S.W.T) Bless us all... Do not loose hope friends.

Remember in your prayers,
Haroon


----------



## BOLT

Mani2k said:


> Congratulations to zoya..
> 
> Don't loose hope mate, your grant is on your way .. Just be patient


Insha Allah


----------



## FnF

Guys how much should I budget a fine room rent in sydney and Melbourne for 7 days in each city with my family. 
Also is it fine to stay in room with family??
Anybody have experience and research on this???


----------



## bilal1

zoyakhan said:


> Alhamdulillah, I got the grant today. It would be nice if someone please update the excel sheet.
> My timeline was relatively short as compared to what I have observed on the forums, though I had to wait for the case officer for more than 3 months.
> 
> I am really very thankful to everyone on the forum for their support. I would be more than happy to answer any questions which may be helpful in reducing the waiting time of other people (though I do not think that I did anything differently).
> 
> I also pray that may Allah swt end the wait of all those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> -Zoya


Congrates.


----------



## bilal1

BOLT said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> It is indeed a short timeline. I have only seen this much short for another Pakistani applicant, Maham, who exactly applied on the date when I did but she got the 189 grant just like you in May 2013. Anyway, I feel happy that at least there are some country mates who got their grant so quickly. So, once again, congrats. Also, thanks for wishing us quick grant, really we are frustrated now. Its been 20+ months now.


Just wait for some more time. u'll get the grant v soon.


----------



## bilal1

haron110 said:


> I can understand everyone's feeling especially those who have applied long back. But our Faith in PATIENCE is our success...
> 
> May ALLAH(S.W.T) Bless us all... Do not loose hope friends.
> 
> Remember in your prayers,
> Haroon



True, I might be the single case on the forum who waited 20 months for 190 visa. Don't know the reason till now. Just have patience and have faith in Allah. All of you will get grant InshAllah sooner or latter what ever is better for you.


----------



## Hasnain

bilal1 said:


> Just wait for some more time. u'll get the grant v soon.


Hi & AOA
After one year and two months after submitting additional documents, today I received request from team 13 to submit form 80 and some additional information. My meds, PCC and first firm 80 were submitted in Mar+Apr 2013 upon CO's request.
Does it mean my security check is complete and grant is near?
By the way, I am Jan 2013 applicant (application lodgment).
Thanks in advance for replies!


----------



## FnF

In order to travel australia do I only have to print our grant letters because there is no sticker in passport ??


----------



## Hasnain

FnF said:


> In order to travel australia do I only have to print our grant letters because there is no sticker in passport ??


It would be enough. You can also check the verification online.


----------



## Hasnain

FnF said:


> In order to travel australia do I only have to print our grant letters because there is no sticker in passport ??


http://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/vevo/vevo-overview.aspx

Use the above link. Cheers!


----------



## waseem_expat

zoyakhan said:


> Alhamdulillah, I got the grant today. It would be nice if someone please update the excel sheet.
> My timeline was relatively short as compared to what I have observed on the forums, though I had to wait for the case officer for more than 3 months.
> 
> I am really very thankful to everyone on the forum for their support. I would be more than happy to answer any questions which may be helpful in reducing the waiting time of other people (though I do not think that I did anything differently).
> 
> I also pray that may Allah swt end the wait of all those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> -Zoya


Congrats Zoya 

I would infer from your post that you are a female and Primary applicant of you case. right ? Could you please also let us know how many dependants were in your application.

Thanks.


----------



## anamina

waseem_expat said:


> Congrats Zoya
> 
> I would infer from your post that you are a female and Primary applicant of you case. right ? Could you please also let us know how many dependants were in your application.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes zoya I would like to know the same as I too am a female primary applicant for subclass 189. I have 2 dependents. My husband and my 3 yr old daughter


----------



## bilal1

Hasnain said:


> Hi & AOA
> After one year and two months after submitting additional documents, today I received request from team 13 to submit form 80 and some additional information. My meds, PCC and first firm 80 were submitted in Mar+Apr 2013 upon CO's request.
> Does it mean my security check is complete and grant is near?
> By the way, I am Jan 2013 applicant (application lodgment).
> Thanks in advance for replies!


Hi Hasnain,
Email from team 13 is a good sign. Seems your case is moving towards finalization. Cheers.


----------



## samy25

zoyakhan said:


> Alhamdulillah, I got the grant today. It would be nice if someone please update the excel sheet.
> My timeline was relatively short as compared to what I have observed on the forums, though I had to wait for the case officer for more than 3 months.
> 
> I am really very thankful to everyone on the forum for their support. I would be more than happy to answer any questions which may be helpful in reducing the waiting time of other people (though I do not think that I did anything differently).
> 
> I also pray that may Allah swt end the wait of all those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> -Zoya



Congrats Zoya 

I am just assuming to have a faster grant like you as i am a female applicant like u ...but u may call it day dreaming 

btw i PM u , hope to have a reply

regards

Samy


----------



## haron110

Dear All,

My question might be discussed before because I have seen it somewhere but don't remember exactly where.

1)- If I create my "immi account" and try to import my application in that, will it impact anything on my visa processing?
2)- Secondly, will my agent gonna come to know about this importing?

Because I feel like everyone here is tracking their own apps and I am not.


Regards,
Haroon


----------



## samy25

anamina said:


> Yes zoya I would like to know the same as I too am a female primary applicant for subclass 189. I have 2 dependents. My husband and my 3 yr old daughter



Hi Anamina

Stay close , i am a female applicant too n applied on 5th june  with a simplest case i guess.. no visits abroad and only one organization for exp .. i cant gve more simple treat to DIBP


----------



## fmasaud84

samy25 said:


> Hi Anamina
> 
> Stay close , i am a female applicant too n applied on 5th june  with a simplest case i guess.. no visits abroad and only one organization for exp .. i cant gve more simple treat to DIBP



isn't this discrimination  that female cases getting solved in a couple of months and males taking 2 years ? :'(


----------



## TheExpatriate

haron110 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My question might be discussed before because I have seen it somewhere but don't remember exactly where.
> 
> 1)- If I create my "immi account" and try to import my application in that, will it impact anything on my visa processing?
> 2)- Secondly, will my agent gonna come to know about this importing?
> 
> Because I feel like everyone here is tracking their own apps and I am not.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Haroon


If I get a dollar for every time I see this question here I would've settled my mortgage long ago lol


1- No

2- No


----------



## samy25

fmasaud84 said:


> isn't this discrimination  that female cases getting solved in a couple of months and males taking 2 years ? :'(


plz do not be sad... its our tradition..isnt it ? that let the women go first


----------



## haron110

*Thanks buddy*

Ha ha ha ......  Really like the way you have replied, I gonna track my app INSHALLAH myself this weekend.

Thanks mate.

Regards,
Haroon



TheExpatriate said:


> If I get a dollar for every time I see this question here I would've settled my mortgage long ago lol
> 
> 
> 1- No
> 
> 2- No


----------



## adila

I need help;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
I got med and Pcc call but got my passport renewd also...shall I inform them first and then do the medicals or what...................


----------



## fadiexpart

Alhamduliah ...just received grant letter for me my wife and kids... fist entry date is 7th of Oct 2014.

thank you very much for all the goodness i found here.


regards-fahad


----------



## zoyakhan

waseem_expat said:


> Congrats Zoya
> 
> I would infer from your post that you are a female and Primary applicant of you case. right ? Could you please also let us know how many dependants were in your application.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks. 

Yes I am the primary female applicant. Since I am single, there were no dependents.


----------



## zoyakhan

samy25 said:


> plz do not be sad... its our tradition..isnt it ? that let the women go first


Actually, I also feel that this was the case. Another female friend of mine also got the grant in about 6-7 months.


----------



## imranrk

fadiexpart said:


> Alhamduliah ...just received grant letter for me my wife and kids... fist entry date is 7th of Oct 2014.
> 
> thank you very much for all the goodness i found here.
> 
> 
> regards-fahad


Congrats Fahad


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> isn't this discrimination  that female cases getting solved in a couple of months and males taking 2 years ? :'(


Chill Faisal, let's go for a shisha and Koshary tonight to chill


----------



## samy25

now feeling more good being female


----------



## TheExpatriate

samy25 said:


> now feeling more good being female


LOL. Don't rub it in please.


----------



## Rah1x

Hi,

I have just submitted the application... Could someone please tell me if the documents I have to attach can be certified from the same person/authority as I did for my ACS assessment? Or if a Notary Public is mandatory?

Thanks..


----------



## mah

zoyakhan said:


> Actually, I also feel that this was the case. Another female friend of mine also got the grant in about 6-7 months.


Since your location is Germany, therefore, case executed speedy 

Good luck


----------



## Waqarali20005

One more question from those who are Accountant by profession and have membership of Institute of Cost and Management Accountants of Pakistan ! 
any one who got successful assessment from ICAA based on ICMAP membership?


----------



## mah

fadiexpart said:


> Alhamduliah ...just received grant letter for me my wife and kids... fist entry date is 7th of Oct 2014.
> 
> thank you very much for all the goodness i found here.
> 
> 
> regards-fahad



many many congratulationssssssssss

Good luck


----------



## mah

samy25 said:


> now feeling more good being female



No dears, it is matter of usual country of residence.

@The Expatriate , isn't it ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

mah said:


> No dears, it is matter of usual country of residence.
> 
> @The Expatriate , isn't it ?


probably a mixture of both, as we have seen some Pakistani members here who got married after their ESC was cleared, and added their wives to the application, and received their grants in due course (their wives were not subjected to ESC). 

Also some Pakistani males here have been waiting for too long albeit living in well-developed countries, even onshore Pakistanis were facing delays.


----------



## mah

TheExpatriate said:


> probably a mixture of both, as we have seen some Pakistani members here who got married after their ESC was cleared, and added their wives to the application, and received their grants in due course (their wives were not subjected to ESC).
> 
> Also some Pakistani males here have been waiting for too long albeit living in well-developed countries, even onshore Pakistanis were facing delays.



Is that the case, I didn't know, then the better option to get married than 'feeling more good being female', that is pathetic.


----------



## TheExpatriate

mah said:


> Is that the case, I didn't know, then the better option to get married than 'feeling more good being female', that is pathetic.


I don't understand


----------



## anamina

samy25 said:


> Hi Anamina
> 
> Stay close , i am a female applicant too n applied on 5th june  with a simplest case i guess.. no visits abroad and only one organization for exp .. i cant gve more simple treat to DIBP


Same here samy. Do you have dependents in your application ? What occupation have you applied in ? Good luck to us


----------



## samy25

mah said:


> Is that the case, I didn't know, then the better option to get married than 'feeling more good being female', that is pathetic.


lol...my statement was particularly for females


----------



## samy25

anamina said:


> Same here samy. Do you have dependents in your application ? What occupation have you applied in ? Good luck to us


business analyst and my hubby is dependent


----------



## blacknight_81

adila said:


> I need help;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> I got med and Pcc call but got my passport renewd also...shall I inform them first and then do the medicals or what...................


Your old passport is invalidated for almost every purpose now. You cannot get your medicals done using expired/cancelled document.

You need to inform your CO of your new passport. Once the information is received and changed in the system, you should then print medical form from the website with new details and go for medical.


----------



## fmasaud84

fadiexpart said:


> Alhamduliah ...just received grant letter for me my wife and kids... fist entry date is 7th of Oct 2014.
> 
> thank you very much for all the goodness i found here.
> 
> 
> regards-fahad


Congrat ... !! did you receive the grant letter now ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

fadiexpart said:


> Alhamduliah ...just received grant letter for me my wife and kids... fist entry date is 7th of Oct 2014.
> 
> thank you very much for all the goodness i found here.
> 
> 
> regards-fahad


Congrats man, but such a close call for the FED. What are your plans?


----------



## fmasaud84

TheExpatriate said:


> Chill Faisal, let's go for a shisha and Koshary tonight to chill


I am in .. lets plan


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> I am in .. lets plan


Call me !


----------



## mashaikh

fadiexpart said:


> Alhamduliah ...just received grant letter for me my wife and kids... fist entry date is 7th of Oct 2014.
> 
> thank you very much for all the goodness i found here.
> 
> 
> regards-fahad


Best of Luck mate.


----------



## bilal1

fadiexpart said:


> Alhamduliah ...just received grant letter for me my wife and kids... fist entry date is 7th of Oct 2014.
> 
> thank you very much for all the goodness i found here.
> 
> 
> regards-fahad


Congrates and good luck.


----------



## bilal1

fmasaud84 said:


> I am in .. lets plan


Whats the location ?


----------



## Appleaday

Got my 189 grant today 
Best of luck to all applicants still waiting..


----------



## waseem_expat

Appleaday said:


> Got my 189 grant today
> Best of luck to all applicants still waiting..


congratulations man ... 
you applied in April 13 and got the grant in Aug 14 ... that is pretty fast  best of luck for the journey ahead.


----------



## cloudops

*Medical Assessment Query*

Hi Guys,

Today, I' m done with Health examination for myself and my family. How I can verify or check my medical status if thats uploaded or not ?


Thanks in advance


----------



## mah

cloudops said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today, I' m done with Health examination for myself and my family. How I can verify or check my medical status if thats uploaded or not ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


 Allow 3 to 4 working days at least then you can check on e medical site


----------



## TheExpatriate

cloudops said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today, I' m done with Health examination for myself and my family. How I can verify or check my medical status if thats uploaded or not ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## bilal1

Appleaday said:


> Got my 189 grant today
> Best of luck to all applicants still waiting..


Congrates.


----------



## bilal1

cloudops said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today, I' m done with Health examination for myself and my family. How I can verify or check my medical status if thats uploaded or not ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


visit the link
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## ehsanonline

Usual case officer allocation time for pakistani applicants ?? submitted my 489 Visa Application on 20th Aug 2014


----------



## saeeds

Asalamoalikum,

Guys I'll be flying to Sydney on 27th of August via Thai Air from Karachi. Wish me luck ! Any forum members already in Sydney please let me know your contact info.... I have arranged the accommodation and will be luking for job options as Computer network engineer.... 

Best of luck to all the members here for their success.....

Regards,
Saeed


----------



## waseem_expat

ehsanonline said:


> Usual case officer allocation time for pakistani applicants ?? submitted my 489 Visa Application on 20th Aug 2014


Please visit this link.
https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## zoyakhan

ehsanonline said:


> Usual case officer allocation time for pakistani applicants ?? submitted my 489 Visa Application on 20th Aug 2014


Well as far as I have seen, there is no hard and fast rule. Sometimes it takes a few days and sometimes it takes months. 
Even if you do not get the case officer for a few months then dont get worried. No one knows their criteria. However, the dibp link listed above can give you an idea about the maximum wait you may have to do.


----------



## ehsanonline

btw i havent attached the medical & Police Clearance with the online application. As far as my understanding, my case officer will ask me to do so then i will submit that. Is that correct ??


----------



## mah

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> Guys I'll be flying to Sydney on 27th of August via Thai Air from Karachi. Wish me luck ! Any forum members already in Sydney please let me know your contact info.... I have arranged the accommodation and will be luking for job options as Computer network engineer....
> 
> Best of luck to all the members here for their success.....
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


Wish you all good luck dear


----------



## imranrk

ehsanonline said:


> btw i havent attached the medical & Police Clearance with the online application. As far as my understanding, my case officer will ask me to do so then i will submit that. Is that correct ??


Same here. I have uploaded everything except Meds/PCC just because normally it takes long before visa is granted and Meds/PCC are expired meanwhile so we would have to do them again. However, in some cases if you upload everything upfront you might get lucky and get a direct grant


----------



## samy25

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> Guys I'll be flying to Sydney on 27th of August via Thai Air from Karachi. Wish me luck ! Any forum members already in Sydney please let me know your contact info.... I have arranged the accommodation and will be luking for job options as Computer network engineer....
> 
> Best of luck to all the members here for their success.....
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


wish u all the very best.. n must share ur flight exp plus airport exp in pak in case u r nt having label on passport.


----------



## AKFZ

Hi, got 189 grant today for self husband and 2 kids. I would really suggest all those applicants whose duration has exceeded 12 months to contact IGIS. And rather than emailing CO, just give them a call and discuss,for me it worked, thanks Naveed for sharing the number of Brisbane team.


----------



## mah

AKFZ said:


> Hi, got 189 grant today for self husband and 2 kids. I would really suggest all those applicants whose duration has exceeded 12 months to contact IGIS. And rather than emailing CO, just give them a call and discuss,for me it worked, thanks Naveed for sharing the number of Brisbane team.




Many many congratulations......

so a call made your day.

it makes difference.............


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqarali20005 said:


> One more question from those who are Accountant by profession and have membership of Institute of Cost and Management Accountants of Pakistan !
> any one who got successful assessment from ICAA based on ICMAP membership?


Any one ???


----------



## Heizeberg

AKFZ said:


> Hi, got 189 grant today for self husband and 2 kids. I would really suggest all those applicants whose duration has exceeded 12 months to contact IGIS. And rather than emailing CO, just give them a call and discuss,for me it worked, thanks Naveed for sharing the number of Brisbane team.


Congrats! Do you recommend we file a complaint with IGIS or we make a phone call? From what I've gathered they tell most applicants that everything is normal and to make anther inquiry in another 6 months.


----------



## AKFZ

Heizeberg said:


> Congrats! Do you recommend we file a complaint with IGIS or we make a phone call? From what I've gathered they tell most applicants that everything is normal and to make anther inquiry in another 6 months.


Firstly, email Igis with your application details and ask about status for your application. They usually reply within 2 days. I was told that ASIO has no such case with them which means external checks are completed. And then i called DIAC. If your application has exceeded 12 months,there is no harm in contacting IGIS.


----------



## Heizeberg

AKFZ said:


> Firstly, email Igis with your application details and ask about status for your application. They usually reply within 2 days. I was told that ASIO has no such case with them which means external checks are completed. And then i called DIAC. If your application has exceeded 12 months,there is no harm in contacting IGIS.


Useful info, thanks. When did you contact IGIS?


----------



## fmasaud84

mah said:


> Many many congratulations......
> 
> so a call made your day.
> 
> it makes difference.............



I have read this that calling was good so i thought i will follow the same 

My CO had told in the email that they have received our medical results and now they are waiting for other documents. which i have sent so i thought i will call 

buttttttttt when i called the lady on the phone told me that they are waiting for the medical results and this will take one more month so call us after one month..!!!!!


----------



## mah

fmasaud84 said:


> I have read this that calling was good so i thought i will follow the same
> 
> My CO had told in the email that they have received our medical results and now they are waiting for other documents. which i have sent so i thought i will call
> 
> buttttttttt when i called the lady on the phone told me that they are waiting for the medical results and this will take one more month so call us after one month..!!!!!



wondering, what were the missing documents CO awaited ?


----------



## aus_goer

Hi guys

I got my grant today . I would like to thank all the members here, who have helped immensely in the case. I was a silent observer, but the information helped me file my case myself.

I applied for the 190 visa on 9th May,2014, and got a grant today that is 22nd August, 2014.

Wishing a speedy grant for all of you too.


----------



## fmasaud84

mah said:


> wondering, what were the missing documents CO awaited ?


Completed Form 80 for your spouse ( This has been sent )
UAE Police Certificate for your spouse ( is not required since she has not lived 12 months or more in UAE )
Pakistan Police Certificate for yourself ( is not required since I have not lived 60 days or more since Feb 2014 )


----------



## owais83

I am being requested educational , employment , travel and, details . I already have submitted F 80 , I dont know wat the hell is going on


----------



## Future_ozzy

It's Ok.. It's been a trend that COs are asking many folks for docs which they have already submitted...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## mah

aus_goer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got my grant today . I would like to thank all the members here, who have helped immensely in the case. I was a silent observer, but the information helped me file my case myself.
> 
> I applied for the 190 visa on 9th May,2014, and got a grant today that is 22nd August, 2014.
> 
> Wishing a speedy grant for all of you too.


congrats dear, 

you applied in May 2014 and got grant Aug 2014.

Wondering what was your location when you applied eVisa (usual country of residence) ?

Good luck for rest.


----------



## aus_goer

mah said:


> congrats dear,
> 
> you applied in May 2014 and got grant Aug 2014.
> 
> Wondering what was your location when you applied eVisa (usual country of residence) ?
> 
> Good luck for rest.


I am currently living in Malaysia. When I applied, I was living here as well.


----------



## cloudops

That link only showing up the general information ? how can i know if my medical is uploaded ?


----------



## cloudops

bilal1 said:


> visit the link
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient



This link only showing Client information. How can we ensure if medical is uploaded ???


----------



## cloudops

cloudops said:


> That link only showing up the general information ? how can i know if my medical is uploaded ?





cloudops said:


> This link only showing Client information. How can we ensure if medical is uploaded ???


Ok got it guys. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mah

aus_goer said:


> I am currently living in Malaysia. When I applied, I was living here as well.


Thats great to know, so location matters

Thanks


----------



## fmasaud84

mah said:


> Thats great to know, so location matters
> 
> Thanks


His visa is 190 and 190 process is fast comparing to 189.

Location doesnt matter


----------



## aus_goer

fmasaud84 said:


> His visa is 190 and 190 process is fast comparing to 189.
> 
> Location doesnt matter


I think he is right. I have seen some Pakistanis getting grants who are in Pakistan within the same timelines.


----------



## mah

aus_goer said:


> I think he is right. I have seen some Pakistanis getting grants who are in Pakistan within the same timelines.


Within same timelines means 3 to 4 months ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Heizeberg said:


> Congrats! Do you recommend we file a complaint with IGIS or we make a phone call? From what I've gathered they tell most applicants that everything is normal and to make anther inquiry in another 6 months.


IGIS won't entertain an inquiry unless you lodged more than a year ago.

You are from a very high risk country and you live in another very high risk country, I believe it will take some time.


----------



## Heizeberg

TheExpatriate said:


> IGIS won't entertain an inquiry unless you lodged more than a year ago.
> 
> You are from a very high risk country and you live in another very high risk country, I believe it will take some time.


Thanks. I lodged 14 months ago. I'm from Iran and I live in Iran, I don't know where the Afghanistan has come from on my profile :s


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I could not understand what leads 190 appliers having their clearance finishes off so quick. Though they belong to the same country and place.

Its not logically plausible to have huge variations in 'clearance time' for 189 and 190ers belonging to the same country[ not talking about exceptional cases]. The only thing that may be possible is that if there are 4 ppl's cases resolved of 190 there would be only one case for 189 or some what similar ratios.

Even if its a priority case, then waiting for 1.5 - 2 years hmmm it does not make sense to me . May be I am wrong but still too much 'confusing'.

In other words, ppl having 190 would be finished off their two year residency requirement by the time 189ers visa would be approved. In other words, there is NOT much difference for Pakis either to go for 189 or 190 PROVIDED they are lucky enough to grab a slice out of the 'state sponsorship nomination'.

Just random thoughts on a random forum


----------



## Heizeberg

If the 190 wasn't considered a permanent visa, and for example one needed to spend a specific amount of time residing in a given state, then be granted PR, then it would seem plausible that the security checks which take so much time be conducted once the applicant files for PR. Having said that most male 190 applicants from Iran face a 15 month wait at best, while the 190 applicants from pakistan usually get it in 6 months. However for 189 visas applicants from both countries face roughly the same processing times. I can't figure out how these checks work for the life of me.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Heizeberg said:


> Thanks. I lodged 14 months ago. I'm from Iran and I live in Iran, I don't know where the Afghanistan has come from on my profile :s


Then you definitely should inquire


----------



## TheExpatriate

Because 190 has higher processing priority and apparently higher ESC priority


----------



## shukti

TheExpatriate said:


> IGIS won't entertain an inquiry unless you lodged more than a year ago.
> 
> You are from a very high risk country and you live in another very high risk country, I believe it will take some time.


I haven't crossed one year.. but after I mailedigis about my security check status they said my case is not with asio...


----------



## mah

Heizeberg said:


> Thanks. I lodged 14 months ago. I'm from Iran and I live in Iran, I don't know where the Afghanistan has come from on my profile :s



go to Quick Links - > Edit Your Details


----------



## bilal1

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> Guys I'll be flying to Sydney on 27th of August via Thai Air from Karachi. Wish me luck ! Any forum members already in Sydney please let me know your contact info.... I have arranged the accommodation and will be luking for job options as Computer network engineer....
> 
> Best of luck to all the members here for their success.....
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


Good luck.


----------



## bilal1

AKFZ said:


> Hi, got 189 grant today for self husband and 2 kids. I would really suggest all those applicants whose duration has exceeded 12 months to contact IGIS. And rather than emailing CO, just give them a call and discuss,for me it worked, thanks Naveed for sharing the number of Brisbane team.


Congrates on your grant. cheers


----------



## bilal1

aus_goer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got my grant today . I would like to thank all the members here, who have helped immensely in the case. I was a silent observer, but the information helped me file my case myself.
> 
> I applied for the 190 visa on 9th May,2014, and got a grant today that is 22nd August, 2014.
> 
> Wishing a speedy grant for all of you too.


Special congratulations on your speedy grant.


----------



## bilal1

cloudops said:


> This link only showing Client information. How can we ensure if medical is uploaded ???


This link will show you the status that if your medicals are submitted to DIBP or not along with the submission date.


----------



## bilal1

I've finally renewed my passport and notify GSM team 2 about this change by sending form 929 and two pages of passport (2nd page contains my previous passport number).

There is no reply from GSM team 2 Adelaide as two days passed. Will they reply me about when the done changes in their system or just update their record. Till now i am opening my VEVO by entering previous passport.

Please suggest.


----------



## Bret Hart

AKFZ said:


> Hi, got 189 grant today for self husband and 2 kids. I would really suggest all those applicants whose duration has exceeded 12 months to contact IGIS. And rather than emailing CO, just give them a call and discuss,for me it worked, thanks Naveed for sharing the number of Brisbane team.



Hi AKFZ,

Many many congrats on receiving the speedy grant!!! YOU FINALLY MADE IT!!!!. It would have been one of the best days of your life when you signed in & checked your inbox or else came to know through agent, isn't it?

Dear as I am reaching the 12 months timeline since I lodged my 189 application, I would truly appreciate if u answer few of my questions with reference to contacting IGIS:-

1. What was your mode of contact to IGIS, Email or phone? their contact number or email address plz!

2. If you contacted IGIS via email what were the contents of your email? I mean what information did u provide in the mail, and the concerns specifically addressed.

Your swift response shall be extremely appreciated.

Wish u all the best.

Best,
Bret Hart


----------



## ssaifuddin

shukti said:


> I haven't crossed one year.. but after I mailedigis about my security check status they said my case is not with asio...


Boss, May I get IGIS email. Alse ur advise on my timeline,,, should I ping them or wait 


regards
saifuddin


----------



## aus_goer

mah said:


> Within same timelines means 3 to 4 months ?


Yes


----------



## syeralia

i dont know how long i have to wait more but now its starts irritating me 
Praying for the speedy grant to every one


----------



## AKFZ

Bret Hart said:


> Hi AKFZ,
> 
> Many many congrats on receiving the speedy grant!!! YOU FINALLY MADE IT!!!!. It would have been one of the best days of your life when you signed in & checked your inbox or else came to know through agent, isn't it?
> 
> Dear as I am reaching the 12 months timeline since I lodged my 189 application, I would truly appreciate if u answer few of my questions with reference to contacting IGIS:-
> 
> 1. What was your mode of contact to IGIS, Email or phone? their contact number or email address plz!
> 
> 2. If you contacted IGIS via email what were the contents of your email? I mean what information did u provide in the mail, and the concerns specifically addressed.
> 
> Your swift response shall be extremely appreciated.
> 
> Wish u all the best.
> 
> 
> Best,
> Bret Hart




thanks a lot, it truly was a great feeling but the real thing starts now i.e. planning how and when to go!.

IGIS email ( [email protected])

In subject ,you may write GSM application status inquiry

In content , firstly write your application details ,like TRN, application date, applicant name , date of birth, country . And then just ask the status.


----------



## mah

aus_goer said:


> Yes



Then it is very hard to understand the methodology they are following

good luck


----------



## shiraz

You can also contact IGIS from there webiste form.

Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security





Bret Hart said:


> Hi AKFZ,
> 
> Many many congrats on receiving the speedy grant!!! YOU FINALLY MADE IT!!!!. It would have been one of the best days of your life when you signed in & checked your inbox or else came to know through agent, isn't it?
> 
> Dear as I am reaching the 12 months timeline since I lodged my 189 application, I would truly appreciate if u answer few of my questions with reference to contacting IGIS:-
> 
> 1. What was your mode of contact to IGIS, Email or phone? their contact number or email address plz!
> 
> 2. If you contacted IGIS via email what were the contents of your email? I mean what information did u provide in the mail, and the concerns specifically addressed.
> 
> Your swift response shall be extremely appreciated.
> 
> Wish u all the best.
> 
> Best,
> Bret Hart


----------



## Bret Hart

AKFZ said:


> thanks a lot, it truly was a great feeling but the real thing starts now i.e. planning how and when to go!.
> 
> IGIS email ( [email protected])
> 
> In subject ,you may write GSM application status inquiry
> 
> In content , firstly write your application details ,like TRN, application date, applicant name , date of birth, country . And then just ask the status.



Thanx a lot.... Appreciate.


----------



## blacknight_81

bilal1 said:


> I've finally renewed my passport and notify GSM team 2 about this change by sending form 929 and two pages of passport (2nd page contains my previous passport number).
> 
> There is no reply from GSM team 2 Adelaide as two days passed. Will they reply me about when the done changes in their system or just update their record. Till now i am opening my VEVO by entering previous passport.
> 
> Please suggest.


They should.


----------



## fmasaud84

This is the new status in the immi account about health check

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

I wonder if this is different for other people ?


----------



## mah

fmasaud84 said:


> This is the new status in the immi account about health check
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> I wonder if this is different for other people ?


Same here due to system upgrade yesterday


----------



## fmasaud84

mah said:


> Same here due to system upgrade yesterday


your medical has been finalised or still pending ?


----------



## mah

Done and dusted in 30 july


----------



## fmasaud84

mah said:


> Done and dusted in 30 july


no I mean have you received a confirmation from DIBP that your medicals have been finalised ?


----------



## mah

fmasaud84 said:


> no I mean have you received a confirmation from DIBP that your medicals have been finalised ?


i don't have such correspondence from DIBP. 

However, i personally checked with doctor she said all is fine. Nothing to do more...........

Good luck


----------



## mah

fmasaud84 said:


> no I mean have you received a confirmation from DIBP that your medicals have been finalised ?



Did you receive ?


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> This is the new status in the immi account about health check
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> I wonder if this is different for other people ?


same here!


----------



## fmasaud84

mah said:


> Did you receive ?


Yes , they told me this over the phone and in the email as well that my medical has been finalised.

as per this text it seems that they are telling that they have received the medicals from the hospital and after that they have checked them and they have finalized them. 

earlier there was not such text this is something new .


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> Yes , they told me this over the phone and in the email as well that my medical has been finalised.
> 
> as per this text it seems that they are telling that they have received the medicals from the hospital and after that they have checked them and they have finalized them.
> 
> earlier there was not such text this is something new .


if only you listened to some guy who told you not to call on that day ....... *sigh* ....


----------



## Hasnain

Hi Fellows
AOA... Team 13 requested updated form 80, 1221 and CV.
Submitted today... Keeping fingers crossed...
As per my last query here, one forum member advised that my security checks may be over. Anyone else can comment on it?
One quick query: My medicals were done at almost end of Mar 2013 and I submitted my PCC in mid of April 2013. I never came to know if my medical was referred and I also do not know when it was cleared.
Would I be asked to resubmit medical and PCC?
Thanks in advance for replies.....


----------



## malisajj

Hi. 
My question is for people residing outside pakistan:
Did CO ask you to submit polio vaccination certificate?

I have been asked to submit this.

I have not visited pakistan or any other listed countries for more than 28 days after May 2014.

I have responded by email explaining the above however will the polio vaccination certificate from DHA (dubai) suffice as they have explicitly mentioned "issued by government of Pakistan"?


----------



## mah

malisajj said:


> Hi.
> My question is for people residing outside pakistan:
> Did CO ask you to submit polio vaccination certificate?
> 
> I have been asked to submit this.
> 
> I have not visited pakistan or any other listed countries for more than 28 days after May 2014.
> 
> I have responded by email explaining the above however will the polio vaccination certificate from DHA (dubai) suffice as they have explicitly mentioned "issued by government of Pakistan"?



Condition is correct, 28 days after May 2014. 

Not sure, why CO asked when it does not apply on you


Check with Dubai London Clinic, Jumeirah


----------



## bilal1

Hasnain said:


> Hi Fellows
> AOA... Team 13 requested updated form 80, 1221 and CV.
> Submitted today... Keeping fingers crossed...
> As per my last query here, one forum member advised that my security checks may be over. Anyone else can comment on it?
> One quick query: My medicals were done at almost end of Mar 2013 and I submitted my PCC in mid of April 2013. I never came to know if my medical was referred and I also do not know when it was cleared.
> Would I be asked to resubmit medical and PCC?
> Thanks in advance for replies.....



Team 13 is a good sign, your case is now moving to finalization. Your CO might ask you for re-medical & PCC as 1 year pass you done your medical.


----------



## malisajj

mah said:


> Condition is correct, 28 days after May 2014.
> 
> Not sure, why CO asked when it does not apply on you
> 
> Check with Dubai London Clinic, Jumeirah


Yes that is what I was wondering.

BTW from my research, DHA travelers clinic issues the certificate in Dubai.


----------



## mah

malisajj said:


> Yes that is what I was wondering.
> 
> BTW from my research, DHA travelers clinic issues the certificate in Dubai.




Does not know much about DHA travelers clinic, just ring them and discuss the matter.

Please do share your experience.

we might be asked the same in near future

Good luck


----------



## TheExpatriate

mah said:


> Does not know much about DHA travelers clinic, just ring them and discuss the matter.
> 
> Please do share your experience.
> 
> we might be asked the same in near future
> 
> Good luck


it's that clinic in Satwa/Mankhool that provides vaccines for travellers such as Meningitis for Hajj/Omra travelers ....etc.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

Hasnain said:


> Hi Fellows
> AOA... Team 13 requested updated form 80, 1221 and CV.
> Submitted today... Keeping fingers crossed...
> As per my last query here, one forum member advised that my security checks may be over. Anyone else can comment on it?
> One quick query: My medicals were done at almost end of Mar 2013 and I submitted my PCC in mid of April 2013. I never came to know if my medical was referred and I also do not know when it was cleared.
> Would I be asked to resubmit medical and PCC?
> Thanks in advance for replies.....


Hi hasnain,
I am pretty much on the same boat. Case submitted Nov 12, medical and Pcc done Feb 
13, contacted by team 13 for form 80 and 1221 which were submitted two weeks back, again contacted by team 13 for adresses for past 30 years which were submitted last week. The wait seems never-ending


----------



## malisajj

TheExpatriate said:


> it's that clinic in Satwa/Mankhool that provides vaccines for travellers such as Meningitis for Hajj/Omra travelers ....etc.


There is one in Mankhool and other in Barsha inside health centre. 
They sit there from 8:00 am till 2:00 pm Sun-Thr. 
No appointment needed. You can just walk in.


----------



## TheExpatriate

malisajj said:


> There is one in Mankhool and other in Barsha inside health centre.
> They sit there from 8:00 am till 2:00 pm Sun-Thr.
> No appointment needed. You can just walk in.


Yes, I went there with two of my friends for Meningitis vaccine when we went for Umra last year.


----------



## malisajj

TheExpatriate said:


> Yes, I went there with two of my friends for Meningitis vaccine when we went for Umra last year.


BTW thanks for initial info to call 800-DHA . It helped


----------



## blacknight_81

blacknight_81 said:


> Buy skype number first, then forward it to your local number. It is not very complicated. Once you are called on that number, you can either receive that call on skype client or your forwarded number (as per your settings).
> 
> Dial2call also gives virtual number. It is up to you if you want to receive call on gtalk, skype or your forwarded number.
> 
> Note that you would need to pay extra (per min) on receiving calls, if you have set it to forward.



It is DID2call and NOT DIAL2CALL. Apologies for mistake.


----------



## syeralia

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Hi hasnain,
> I am pretty much on the same boat. Case submitted Nov 12, medical and Pcc done Feb
> 13, contacted by team 13 for form 80 and 1221 which were submitted two weeks back, again contacted by team 13 for adresses for past 30 years which were submitted last week. The wait seems never-ending


Me on the same boat as well but time line differs mentioned in sig team 13 contacted a month ago for the clarification of Gap b/w education n jobs sent that 2 week before my medical has also been expire according to immi account now wondering whats else they want. praying for speedy grant for all of us


----------



## Hasnain

syeralia said:


> Me on the same boat as well but time line differs mentioned in sig team 13 contacted a month ago for the clarification of Gap b/w education n jobs sent that 2 week before my medical has also been expire according to immi account now wondering whats else they want. praying for speedy grant for all of us


AOA Syeralia Jee,

Do not worry. Although a lot of time has passed (more than 15 months) for you since lodgement, InshaAllah you will get the grant soon.

Team 13 contacted me after almost 19 months of my visa application lodgement... 
As far as my previous employers told me, they have already confirmed my employment in may be April 2013. So employment verification is not pending.

I have a question once again, what is team 13 for? I have read before that may be they are linked with security checks or they are assisting other teams in gathering and processing information... Would they again verify my employment (employment checks)???

Any comments from anyone about what team 13 is exactly doing with updated form 80 and 1221?

Prayers for everyone's speedy grant! Thanks in advance for reply...


----------



## bilal1

*Visa Label*

AOA All,
Anyone gone through the latest procedure to paste visa label on Passport. Please share the procedure, timelines and cost. I am planning to paste the visa label om my passport. 

Anyone done it from Islamabad ?
Thanks.


----------



## syeralia

Hasnain said:


> AOA Syeralia Jee,
> 
> Do not worry. Although a lot of time has passed (more than 15 months) for you since lodgement, InshaAllah you will get the grant soon.
> 
> Team 13 contacted me after almost 19 months of my visa application lodgement...
> As far as my previous employers told me, they have already confirmed my employment in may be April 2013. So employment verification is not pending.
> 
> I have a question once again, what is team 13 for? I have read before that may be they are linked with security checks or they are assisting other teams in gathering and processing information... Would they again verify my employment (employment checks)???
> 
> Any comments from anyone about what team 13 is exactly doing with updated form 80 and 1221?
> 
> Prayers for everyone's speedy grant! Thanks in advance for reply...


Hasnain i have exp of 8 years out of which 7 years and 8 months in my present company and they have not yet inquired abt my job verification my EA approved in 2009 and after that due to some reasons i coldnt apply at that tym now let See InshaAllah we all will get our grant in couple of months as far as Role of Team 13 is concern i think they only act as a bridge btw us and CO what i think


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

mah said:


> SNIPPED


Inshallah, it should be a matter of weeks not months now.


----------



## syeralia

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Inshallah, it should be a matter of weeks not months now.


Now its tyme to say Nara Haidreee

YAa Ali


----------



## fmasaud84

despite i was told not to call on monday by guru  i still called them coz of a dream which showed that i have the grant email lol 

well this time the person over the phone looked at my application he took a while.

he said he will check my application and he will send me email if there is anything else pending. otherwise wait to get your application finalised.

so i am not gonna call them anymore for two weeks at least


----------



## fmasaud84

I have to update again . that I have got my grant letter just now after calling them.  

However, my First entry date is very short. is there anyone who has requested to extend that ? what was the response ?


----------



## fadiexpart

TheExpatriate said:


> Congrats man, but such a close call for the FED. What are your plans?


yeah flying on 5th of Sept with family .. in sha Allah ... hosing taken for 1065/month , now looking for a car. job hunting is already in progress ......

pary for me please .....

regards-fahad


----------



## mirza_755

fmasaud84 said:


> I have to update again . that I have got my grant letter just now after calling them.
> 
> However, my First entry date is very short. is there anyone who has requested to extend that ? what was the response ?


Congratulations brother ..............


----------



## sam1051

Team 13 contacted me nearly 3 months after lodgement of my application and requested complete educational history, name and address of school , colleges etc. Its bit confusing what actually Team 13 does. 






Hasnain said:


> AOA Syeralia Jee,
> 
> Do not worry. Although a lot of time has passed (more than 15 months) for you since lodgement, InshaAllah you will get the grant soon.
> 
> Team 13 contacted me after almost 19 months of my visa application lodgement...
> As far as my previous employers told me, they have already confirmed my employment in may be April 2013. So employment verification is not pending.
> 
> I have a question once again, what is team 13 for? I have read before that may be they are linked with security checks or they are assisting other teams in gathering and processing information... Would they again verify my employment (employment checks)???
> 
> Any comments from anyone about what team 13 is exactly doing with updated form 80 and 1221?
> 
> Prayers for everyone's speedy grant! Thanks in advance for reply...


----------



## Australia1

fmasaud84 said:


> I have to update again . that I have got my grant letter just now after calling them.
> 
> However, my First entry date is very short. is there anyone who has requested to extend that ? what was the response ?


Congratulations. I wonder why your first entry date is short as you have submitted your medical and pcc only last month!


----------



## bilal1

fadiexpart said:


> yeah flying on 5th of Sept with family .. in sha Allah ... hosing taken for 1065/month , now looking for a car. job hunting is already in progress ......
> 
> pary for me please .....
> 
> regards-fahad


Congrates.


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> I have to update again . that I have got my grant letter just now after calling them.
> 
> However, my First entry date is very short. is there anyone who has requested to extend that ? what was the response ?


Congratulations! This is really good news. 

I will call them tomorrow morning as well. Lets see what happens.


----------



## fmasaud84

Australia1 said:


> Congratulations. I wonder why your first entry date is short as you have submitted your medical and pcc only last month!


I have asked them the same thing

I have lived in ukraine , Pakistan and UAE i am living in UAE since 2008 and i have provided them PCC for pak and ukraine in Feb 2013 maybe this is the reason .. but i have given my uae latest pcc and my medical is fresh


----------



## blacknight_81

fadiexpart said:


> yeah flying on 5th of Sept with family .. in sha Allah ... hosing taken for 1065/month , now looking for a car. job hunting is already in progress ......
> 
> pary for me please .....
> 
> regards-fahad


Can you share details of housing you got?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mah

fmasaud84 said:


> I have to update again . that I have got my grant letter just now after calling them.
> 
> However, my First entry date is very short. is there anyone who has requested to extend that ? what was the response ?



Congrats dear.......Finally the day came.......


----------



## mah

Guys,

Can anyone tell me please, what is PCC fee in Pakistan (in general)

Thanks


----------



## Hasnain

mah said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me please, what is PCC fee in Pakistan (in general)
> 
> Thanks


Its free! But if u want to pay, I will not refuse.


----------



## mah

Hasnain said:


> Its free! But if u want to pay, I will not refuse.




If you could arrange PCC for me, i would not mind paying you


----------



## Hasnain

mah said:


> If you could arrange PCC for me, i would not mind paying you


I take my words back as I am not SSP office... Lol...
You have to get it on your own!


----------



## mah

Hasnain said:


> I take my words back as I am not SSP office... Lol...
> You have to get it on your own!




Thanks for info


----------



## babajani

Hey Guys

Lodged my 190 application on 20th August. Wish me luck.

Regards


----------



## bilal1

mah said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me please, what is PCC fee in Pakistan (in general)
> 
> Thanks


Its free.


----------



## bilal1

babajani said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Lodged my 190 application on 20th August. Wish me luck.
> 
> Regards


Wish you good luck.


----------



## fmasaud84

.....


----------



## mah

babajani said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Lodged my 190 application on 20th August. Wish me luck.
> 
> Regards




Good luck dear


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> .....


what?


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*Medical Finalised!!*

Just called immigration department and was told that my medicals are finalized and now they just need to do the final review. Praying for the grant now !!


----------



## fmasaud84

mohsin_jawed said:


> Just called immigration department and was told that my medicals are finalized and now they just need to do the final review. Praying for the grant now !!


you should have this by now ?


----------



## fmasaud84

TheExpatriate said:


> what?


i posted something by mistake and i was not able to delete that so i made this dots


----------



## BOLT

mohsin_jawed said:


> Just called immigration department and was told that my medicals are finalized and now they just need to do the final review. Praying for the grant now !!


Hi. I also called today. Our medicals were finalised last week. The guy said it is in processing and it may take one day, month or year. 

I don't know what does that mean. 

Last month, IGIS confirmed me that ASIO does not have my application anymore and I should contact DIBP. 

Sick and tired of this wait


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> i posted something by mistake and i was not able to delete that so i made this dots


fmasaud84 what number did you call yesterday? Because this 0061731367000 number clearly says that it is for GSM Brisbane.


----------



## hamzie

BOLT said:


> Hi. I also called today. Our medicals were finalised last week. The guy said it is in processing and it may take one day, month or year.
> 
> I don't know what does that mean.
> 
> Last month, IGIS confirmed me that ASIO does not have my application anymore and I should contact DIBP.
> 
> Sick and tired of this wait


wow man
you applied for 189 in dec 12 and still havent got it 

My 189 was in dec 13 and im getting sick of waiting already!!


----------



## BOLT

hamzie said:


> wow man
> you applied for 189 in dec 12 and still havent got it
> 
> My 189 was in dec 13 and im getting sick of waiting already!!


I wish you good luck


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> fmasaud84 what number did you call yesterday? Because this 0061731367000 number clearly says that it is for GSM Brisbane.


i called the same number and i did not listen anything that if this is for brisbane  

I just wanted to hear what is your TRN and what is your date of birth and what is your name  

so i called the same number. i think they will send you the grant soon if nothing is pending


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> I wish you good luck


i think you will get soon. just call again.

remember i called and a lady told me we are waiting for your medicals and call us after one month 

but i call after one week and i have got my grant right after that call.

so every country has lazy people


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> i called the same number and i did not listen anything that if this is for brisbane
> 
> I just wanted to hear what is your TRN and what is your date of birth and what is your name
> 
> so i called the same number. i think they will send you the grant soon if nothing is pending


Insha Allah we will get soon. Thanks


----------



## owais83

I have seen some ppl getting the request for f 80 after 1 year or more whereas some get after 2 months, I got mines after 5 weeks of submission .Is it true that team 13 collects documents for verification checks ?
Did any one get their grants rite after the submission of f 80 ?

Thanx


----------



## samy25

when i see ppl getting grant in other forums.. i feeel a bit down... as ppl applied in may even june n july getting grants.. m talking abt 189.

is there any Jan/feb/march2014 applicant from pakistan who r still under no consideration???


----------



## BOLT

samy25 said:


> when i see ppl getting grant in other forums.. i feeel a bit down... as ppl applied in may even june n july getting grants.. m talking abt 189.
> 
> is there any Jan/feb/march2014 applicant from pakistan who r still under no consideration???


When I applied in Dec 2012, I did not know this thread and was looking at other general forums where people were getting grants in weeks. Literally some I saw getting grant in days. I was considering the same for me and my family but slowly the hope started to shatter once few months passed and then I landed on this thread :Cry:

Consider 18+ months and anything earlier would be a bonus. Some (i think 2-3) female Pakistani applicants got their grant in 4-5 months. These are exceptions and you might be one of them.

This all I am talking about 189 && Pakistani


----------



## msohaibkhan

mah said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me please, what is PCC fee in Pakistan (in general)
> 
> Thanks


For Karachi, officially there is no fees but you are unfortunately expected to spend couple of thousand rupees for the same, and that too after lot of negotiations.


----------



## sultanshah

I want to discuss one problem with you. I am working as an electrical engineer for a contractor since last 9 months. I report directly to the owner of the company and there is no manager or any middle man. only 5 persons in the company excluding labor and lower staff. The problem is this that owner of the company is not issuing me a reference letter. for salaries they gave me a cross cheque only every month and no payslip. please suggest me what should I do in this problem.

Regards


----------



## babajani

bilal1 said:


> Wish you good luck.


hi bilal

Your timelines show that you got your 190 visa in 18-20 months. I thought this period is only for 189 visas and 190 are quicker. why ur application took so much time. Thanks


----------



## bilal1

babajani said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Lodged my 190 application on 20th August. Wish me luck.
> 
> Regards


Best of luck dude.


----------



## bilal1

mohsin_jawed said:


> Just called immigration department and was told that my medicals are finalized and now they just need to do the final review. Praying for the grant now !!



Congrates on your pre-grant. Get ready


----------



## bilal1

babajani said:


> hi bilal
> 
> Your timelines show that you got your 190 visa in 18-20 months. I thought this period is only for 189 visas and 190 are quicker. why ur application took so much time. Thanks


I don't know exactly the reason of delay, but my case was v slow from the beginning. Case office allocation was v late (Approx 3 months), waited for extended security checks. Well, I suffer 189 timelines while having 190 case . Might be some seniors can give concluding remarks of my type of case.


----------



## Hasnain

bilal1 said:


> I don't know exactly the reason of delay, but my case was v slow from the beginning. Case office allocation was v late (Approx 3 months), waited for extended security checks. Well, I suffer 189 timelines while having 190 case . Might be some seniors can give concluding remarks of my type of case.


189 visa.... More than19 months passed since lodgment... Still waiting


----------



## samy25

Good mon guys

Got CO 

requested doc: 1221, husband's Ielts, husbands form 80 (though i already provided)

@anamina and @sajid wat abt u guys?


----------



## darian21

Hi

I want to share telephone contact information for GSM Adelaide Office for all those who have waited for over a year so that they may contact and ask for their status before calling department of immigration and border protection.

1300 364 613 (if calling from outside Australia dial the 
international code +61)
Online enquiry form: Help and support 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf


Good luck


----------



## anamina

samy25 said:


> Good mon guys
> 
> Got CO
> 
> requested doc: 1221, husband's Ielts, husbands form 80 (though i already provided)
> 
> @anamina and @sajid wat abt u guys?


NO CO yet samy


----------



## syeralia

darian21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to share telephone contact information for GSM Adelaide Office for all those who have waited for over a year so that they may contact and ask for their status before calling department of immigration and border protection.
> 
> 1300 364 613 (if calling from outside Australia dial the
> international code +61)
> Online enquiry form: Help and support
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf
> 
> 
> Good luck


Did u call or not my team is also 2


----------



## cloudops

darian21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to share telephone contact information for GSM Adelaide Office for all those who have waited for over a year so that they may contact and ask for their status before calling department of immigration and border protection.
> 
> 1300 364 613 (if calling from outside Australia dial the
> international code +61)
> Online enquiry form: Help and support
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf
> 
> 
> Good luck


Thanks alot bud


----------



## darian21

syeralia said:


> Did u call or not my team is also 2


I am planning to call them in a couple of days.


----------



## Waqarali20005

A question! how many days normally does it take to add new born in an application?


----------



## BOLT

darian21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to share telephone contact information for GSM Adelaide Office for all those who have waited for over a year so that they may contact and ask for their status before calling department of immigration and border protection.
> 
> 1300 364 613 (if calling from outside Australia dial the
> international code +61)
> Online enquiry form: Help and support
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf
> 
> 
> Good luck


Dear this number is for GSM Help Desk and not specific to GSM Adelaide. Once you call this number, it specifically says that contact your CO if one has been allocated. 

The GSM Brisbane contact that Naveed shared on forum is really helpful for Brisbane applicants. If similar number can be found for Adelaide then it would be great.

Anyway, I had one CO number of Team 4 Adelaide and called him today morning. However, he said that my CO (KS) is not around and he advised me not to call on these direct numbers. He further added that calling on telephone numbers has no worth and usually inaccurate information is passed casually. He suggested me that I should always email my CO because the response would be official, accurate and recorded. 

I have observed the same with my little experience. Usually (not always) telephonic conversations have left applicants in anxiety due to contradicting information. Sometimes coincidences make people happy that they called and grant email received. I have carefully analysed few instances and found out that these applicants were otherwise due for their grants. What I mean to say is that even if they had not called, they would have received the golden email anyway.

However, in some cases, people did gain few days by calling.


----------



## BOLT

anamina said:


> NO CO yet samy


Delayed CO allocation does not mean delayed processing of application. I suggest you prepare as many documents as possible and upload these before allocation of CO. Only exceptions are Medical and PCC.

In these documents, accuracy of information is also important, otherwise your CO will come back to you asking after two to three weeks.


----------



## mah

samy25 said:


> Good mon guys
> 
> Got CO
> 
> requested doc: 1221, husband's Ielts, husbands form 80 (though i already provided)
> 
> @anamina and @sajid wat abt u guys?



That’s great and building up confidence.


----------



## syeralia

Waqarali20005 said:


> A question! how many days normally does it take to add new born in an application?


My new born add in 4 days even b4 havng passport

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## blacknight_81

syeralia said:


> My new born add in 4 days even b4 havng passport
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


What does that suppose to mean?


----------



## Waqarali20005

blacknight_81 said:


> What does that suppose to mean?


Adding her before her passport? isn't it strange? Have ou filled form 1436? Isent them form 1022 right after her birth on 2nd aug, and uploaded passport along with Birth certificate and Identity document yesterday....... lets hope they add her within this week so that her medical can be done.. i am planning on calling them day after tomorrow if nothing happens by tomorrow.


----------



## syeralia

Waqarali20005 said:


> Adding her before her passport? isn't it strange? Have ou filled form 1436? Isent them form 1022 right after her birth on 2nd aug, and uploaded passport along with Birth certificate and Identity document yesterday....... lets hope they add her within this week so that her medical can be done.. i am planning on calling them day after tomorrow if nothing happens by tomorrow.


Dear i just email tp co a abt my new birn with bc n infrm him thhat pp is in process he rply that new brn added n sent me the ppp whn i have that my portal shows my newborn in list

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## sultanshah

sultanshah said:


> I want to discuss one problem with you. I am working as an electrical engineer for a contractor since last 9 months. I report directly to the owner of the company and there is no manager or any middle man. only 5 persons in the company excluding labor and lower staff. The problem is this that owner of the company is not issuing me a reference letter. for salaries they gave me a cross cheque only every month and no payslip. please suggest me what should I do in this problem.
> 
> Regards


Anyone please?


----------



## zahoorahmed

syeralia said:


> Dear i just email tp co a abt my new birn with bc n infrm him thhat pp is in process he rply that new brn added n sent me the ppp whn i have that my portal shows my newborn in list
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


So you mean, for adding newborn to your existing application, Form-1436 and the associated fee etc. is not required? It's free?


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> So you mean, for adding newborn to your existing application, Form-1436 and the associated fee etc. is not required? It's free?


this is what I heard, it's free if you add a newborn post lodgement, pre grant


----------



## syeralia

zahoorahmed said:


> So you mean, for adding newborn to your existing application, Form-1436 and the associated fee etc. is not required? It's free?


Oooo yes they didnt ask evn a single penny nor thy want any form when i got the pp just coloured scan n sent to co

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## zahoorahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> this is what I heard, it's free if you add a newborn post lodgement, pre grant


thanks TheExpatriate


----------



## zahoorahmed

syeralia said:


> Oooo yes they didnt ask evn a single penny nor thy want any form when i got the pp just coloured scan n sent to co
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


great! thanks syeralia


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> thanks TheExpatriate


see you on Friday


----------



## athar.dcsian

*How to fill Qualification in EOI?*

Hi,

May be I am posting the query on wrong thread generally but this is related to Pakistani Education system that's why I guess someone can respond on this.

I am filling Qualification section in EOI and need to confirm the correct input.

My qualification

B.Sc. - 2 years - Majors: Mathematics, Statistics, Computer Science.
MCS - 2 years - Major: Computer Science.
MS - 2 years - Major: Computer Science.

As per ACS, my B.Sc+MCS = AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
while MS = AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

Please confirm if I am filling it correctly:

*1) B.Sc. *= Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
Course = Maths, Statistics, Computer Sc.
Duration = Jan 2000 - July 2002

*2) MCS* = Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology
Course = Computer Science
Duration = Jan 2003 - Dec 2004

*3) MS* = Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology
Course = Computer Science
Duration = Aug 2007 - Jun 2010

Thanks,
Athar


----------



## syeralia

zahoorahmed said:


> great! thanks syeralia


Your wellcome well its our duty to share our experiances khair rememb me in prayers

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## syeralia

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> May be I am posting the query on wrong thread generally but this is related to Pakistani Education system that's why I guess someone can respond on this.
> 
> I am filling Qualification section in EOI and need to confirm the correct input.
> 
> My qualification
> 
> B.Sc. - 2 years - Majors: Mathematics, Statistics, Computer Science.
> MCS - 2 years - Major: Computer Science.
> MS - 2 years - Major: Computer Science.
> 
> As per ACS, my B.Sc+MCS = AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> while MS = AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Please confirm if I am filling it correctly:
> 
> 1) B.Sc. = Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> Course = Maths, Statistics, Computer Sc.
> Duration = Jan 2000 - July 2002
> 
> 2) MCS = Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> Course = Computer Science
> Duration = Jan 2000 - July 2002
> 
> 3) MS = Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> Course = Computer Science
> Duration = Aug 2007 - Jun 2010
> 
> Thanks,
> Athar


How come that ur bsc n mcs are on same time jan 2000 to july 2002

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## athar.dcsian

syeralia said:


> How come that ur bsc n mcs are on same time jan 2000 to july 2002
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


Thanks for notification. It was copy/paste mistake. I have corrected the actual post too.

2) MCS[/B] = Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology
Course = Computer Science
Duration = Jan 2003 - Dec 2004


----------



## Aussie786

*190 Granted*

Hi All,
I got my grant today for 190 visa!
This forum has been really helpful in giving me answers to the questions that pop up in everyone's mind during the process. I lodged the VIC sponsored 263111 application on 27th Mar 2014, the process would have been much quicker, but was delayed due to the quota exhaustion before July 2014. My CO was assigned on 2nd of July but I only found that out once I had called up the DIBP and enquired about my case. They informed me that my case was with Brisbane team 32 and gave me the Brisbane email for further correspondence. I dropped Them an email on 14th July and got contacted by the CO on 18th with a request for some additional docs related to my employment history. Some of my observations during the process are listed below for those still in the process. Hope this helps those looking for any answers:

My friend and I applied together with exactly the same experience (same company we worked for in UK) I got asked for additional evidence of employment but he wasn't so I guess its completely on the CO's will. Its best to upload all the emp evidence you have anyway so the CO is in a better position to decide and you can dream of a direct grant landing someday in your mailbox 

My friend was asked to complete form 80 but I was never asked for it, so again some random stuff going on here given we have identical experience and and lived in the same places.

Both mine and my friend's medicals were referred to MOC despite me being in great health and no history of ailment. Having lived in a HR country could be at play here.

Lastly, if you already have a CO assigned, its always a good idea to call up your CO for the most up to date info rather than having assumptions or trying to make deductions from other people's cases, each case is different and only your CO can tell what they think about your case. I called up my CO and got the grant in 10 mins after my medicals were cleared by MOC. Be courteous and polite with the CO and don't ask too many annoying questions and they will be really helpful. If you have lots of confusing queries try writing them down with clear questions before you ring them up.

190 seems to be back on the fast track now as compared to 189, some lucky ones got early 189's though during the quota exhaustion!

Hope this helps and best of luck to all those still in process.


----------



## owais83

Aussie786 said:


> Hi All,
> I got my grant today for 190 visa!
> This forum has been really helpful in giving me answers to the questions that pop up in everyone's mind during the process. I lodged the VIC sponsored 263111 application on 27th Mar 2014, the process would have been much quicker, but was delayed due to the quota exhaustion before July 2014. My CO was assigned on 2nd of July but I only found that out once I had called up the DIBP and enquired about my case. They informed me that my case was with Brisbane team 32 and gave me the Brisbane email for further correspondence. I dropped Them an email on 14th July and got contacted by the CO on 18th with a request for some additional docs related to my employment history. Some of my observations during the process are listed below for those still in the process. Hope this helps those looking for any answers:
> 
> My friend and I applied together with exactly the same experience (same company we worked for in UK) I got asked for additional evidence of employment but he wasn't so I guess its completely on the CO's will. Its best to upload all the emp evidence you have anyway so the CO is in a better position to decide and you can dream of a direct grant landing someday in your mailbox
> 
> My friend was asked to complete form 80 but I was never asked for it, so again some random stuff going on here given we have identical experience and and lived in the same places.
> 
> Both mine and my friend's medicals were referred to MOC despite me being in great health and no history of ailment. Having lived in a HR country could be at play here.
> 
> Lastly, if you already have a CO assigned, its always a good idea to call up your CO for the most up to date info rather than having assumptions or trying to make deductions from other people's cases, each case is different and only your CO can tell what they think about your case. I called up my CO and got the grant in 10 mins after my medicals were cleared by MOC. Be courteous and polite with the CO and don't ask too many annoying questions and they will be really helpful. If you have lots of confusing queries try writing them down with clear questions before you ring them up.
> 
> 190 seems to be back on the fast track now as compared to 189, some lucky ones got early 189's though during the quota exhaustion!
> 
> Hope this helps and best of luck to all those still in process.


Wow.. congrats.

The reason for your early grant is that your case was with the brisbane team as they are very quick with the process and hence the grant.

Unfortunately most of us are stuck with adelaide team.

Can you kindly provide the fone number or a link that mentions it ? I know it has been provided alot of times on this thread , but I am in no mood to scroll n search at the moment thanx n good luck .


----------



## Aussie786

owais83 said:


> Wow.. congrats.
> 
> The reason for your early grant is that your case was with the brisbane team as they are very quick with the process and hence the grant.
> 
> Unfortunately most of us are stuck with adelaide team.
> 
> Can you kindly provide the fone number or a link that mentions it ? I know it has been provided alot of times on this thread , but I am in no mood to scroll n search at the moment thanx n good luck .


The friend I mentioned earlier got his grant today from the Adelaide team, so its down to the case rather than the teams themselves.

What phone number are u referring to ?


----------



## mah

Aussie786 said:


> Hi All,
> I got my grant today for 190 visa!
> This forum has been really helpful in giving me answers to the questions that pop up in everyone's mind during the process. I lodged the VIC sponsored 263111 application on 27th Mar 2014, the process would have been much quicker, but was delayed due to the quota exhaustion before July 2014. My CO was assigned on 2nd of July but I only found that out once I had called up the DIBP and enquired about my case. They informed me that my case was with Brisbane team 32 and gave me the Brisbane email for further correspondence. I dropped Them an email on 14th July and got contacted by the CO on 18th with a request for some additional docs related to my employment history. Some of my observations during the process are listed below for those still in the process. Hope this helps those looking for any answers:
> 
> My friend and I applied together with exactly the same experience (same company we worked for in UK) I got asked for additional evidence of employment but he wasn't so I guess its completely on the CO's will. Its best to upload all the emp evidence you have anyway so the CO is in a better position to decide and you can dream of a direct grant landing someday in your mailbox
> 
> My friend was asked to complete form 80 but I was never asked for it, so again some random stuff going on here given we have identical experience and and lived in the same places.
> 
> Both mine and my friend's medicals were referred to MOC despite me being in great health and no history of ailment. Having lived in a HR country could be at play here.
> 
> Lastly, if you already have a CO assigned, its always a good idea to call up your CO for the most up to date info rather than having assumptions or trying to make deductions from other people's cases, each case is different and only your CO can tell what they think about your case. I called up my CO and got the grant in 10 mins after my medicals were cleared by MOC. Be courteous and polite with the CO and don't ask too many annoying questions and they will be really helpful. If you have lots of confusing queries try writing them down with clear questions before you ring them up.
> 
> 190 seems to be back on the fast track now as compared to 189, some lucky ones got early 189's though during the quota exhaustion!
> 
> Hope this helps and best of luck to all those still in process.


Congratssssssss


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*Visa Granted!!*

Alhamdulillah by the grace of Almighty, I got the visa grant today for subclass 189. 

I would like to thank all the members here who have helped me and kept giving me hopes.

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## Waqarali20005

mohsin_jawed said:


> Alhamdulillah by the grace of Almighty, I got the visa grant today for subclass 189.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members here who have helped me and kept giving me hopes.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin


Ma Shaa Allah, thats great...


----------



## FAIS

Hi friends,

I have returned from the visa validation trip of 13 days yesterday. We landed in Melbourne and liked it very much. It turned out in the end that a period of two weeks for visiting Melbourne is not enough. 

We didn't experience any racism at all although we moved a lot in and around the city. I rented a car and adjusted myself for the left-hand/ right-hand and some strange rules quickly. People drive very carefully and if one drives under speed limits in the right lane, he doesn't face any problem like tailgating in GCC where you have to keep an eye on your back mirror more than on what's ahead. If you are planning to rent a car, you should either opt for navigation system or download maps of Australia before you land. I rented car with navigation system so didn’t face any problem at all. 

I don't think one will find it difficult to get an odd job while searching for a career one. My wife just popped into a big retail fashion store where job vacancy was available while shopping and she almost landed a job at a good hourly rate. But as our intention was just to check the market conditions, she didn't accept it.

The moment we arrived in Australia, our status on VEVO changed to “Onshore”. Now again it is showing “Offshore”. So those people who think that buying an Australian contact number from Skype would be of any help to them are living in a fool’s paradise. Most of the employers have access to VEVO system where they can check the details of your visa and making a false statement before an interview call would make their case weak.

Those who want to know the immigration handling at Aussie airports should watch Border Security Australia’s Frontline episodes on Youtube. You have to declare if you are bringing certain things on landing form. This includes food items of any kind (including baby milk powder). You have to fill form for kids as well. Strangely, you will have to fill similar forms upon your exit.

Australia is very expensive when it comes to groceries and restaurants. Make sure you have enough money after spending on your accommodation and travelling. For a couple with two children who are not planning to cook initially is $ 75 – 125 per day depending on your lifestyle. This doesn’t include any trips to tourist destinations. 

Please do ask me any questions you have and I will try to answer them based on my experience.


----------



## FAIS

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> May be I am posting the query on wrong thread generally but this is related to Pakistani Education system that's why I guess someone can respond on this.
> 
> I am filling Qualification section in EOI and need to confirm the correct input.
> 
> My qualification
> 
> B.Sc. - 2 years - Majors: Mathematics, Statistics, Computer Science.
> MCS - 2 years - Major: Computer Science.
> MS - 2 years - Major: Computer Science.
> 
> As per ACS, my B.Sc+MCS = AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> while MS = AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Please confirm if I am filling it correctly:
> 
> *1) B.Sc. *= Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> Course = Maths, Statistics, Computer Sc.
> Duration = Jan 2000 - July 2002
> 
> *2) MCS* = Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> Course = Computer Science
> Duration = Jan 2003 - Dec 2004
> 
> *3) MS* = Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> Course = Computer Science
> Duration = Aug 2007 - Jun 2010
> 
> Thanks,
> Athar


Yes that's fine. You should write what's on your Degree Certificate but claim points based on your ACS assessment results.


----------



## twister292

FAIS said:


> We didn't experience any racism at all although we moved a lot in and around the city. I rented a car and adjusted myself for the left-hand/ right-hand and some strange rules quickly. People drive very carefully and if one drives under speed limits in the right lane, he doesn't face any problem like tailgating in GCC where you have to keep an eye on your back mirror more than on what's ahead.


While it's true that traffic here is much more disciplined than the Gulf (driving standards in the GCC are appalling to use the mildest of words), driving under the limit in the right lane is not appreciated here, at least not on the larger roads and freeways. Most traffic here in good weather will keep at the speed limit or close to it. In fact driving more than 10kph under the limit can get you booked if conditions are good.

Wet weather driving is much more challenging here than the Gulf though.

Exceeding the speed limit...don't even try. The fines for speeding are eye-watering.


----------



## letstalk

FAIS said:


> Hi friends, I have returned from the visa validation trip of 13 days yesterday. We landed in Melbourne and liked it very much. It turned out in the end that a period of two weeks for visiting Melbourne is not enough. We didn't experience any racism at all although we moved a lot in and around the city. I rented a car and adjusted myself for the left-hand/ right-hand and some strange rules quickly. People drive very carefully and if one drives under speed limits in the right lane, he doesn't face any problem like tailgating in GCC where you have to keep an eye on your back mirror more than on what's ahead. If you are planning to rent a car, you should either opt for navigation system or download maps of Australia before you land. I rented car with navigation system so didn&#146;t face any problem at all. I don't think one will find it difficult to get an odd job while searching for a career one. My wife just popped into a big retail fashion store where job vacancy was available while shopping and she almost landed a job at a good hourly rate. But as our intention was just to check the market conditions, she didn't accept it. The moment we arrived in Australia, our status on VEVO changed to &#147;Onshore&#148;. Now again it is showing &#147;Offshore&#148;. So those people who think that buying an Australian contact number from Skype would be of any help to them are living in a fool&#146;s paradise. Most of the employers have access to VEVO system where they can check the details of your visa and making a false statement before an interview call would make their case weak. Those who want to know the immigration handling at Aussie airports should watch Border Security Australia&#146;s Frontline episodes on Youtube. You have to declare if you are bringing certain things on landing form. This includes food items of any kind (including baby milk powder). You have to fill form for kids as well. Strangely, you will have to fill similar forms upon your exit. Australia is very expensive when it comes to groceries and restaurants. Make sure you have enough money after spending on your accommodation and travelling. For a couple with two children who are not planning to cook initially is $ 75 &#150; 125 per day depending on your lifestyle. This doesn&#146;t include any trips to tourist destinations. Please do ask me any questions you have and I will try to answer them based on my experience.


Great ... Thanks for your detailed input ... I am also planning to make initial entry trip for 2 weeks, soon after Eid ul Adha.

I have few questions 

1. Did you stamp your visa on passport or you relied on hard copy of grant letter? Did you face any difficulty at immigration?

2. Is it a good idea or register your self with medicare and other agencies? Or shall we postpone it till we fully settle there.

3. For how long i can drive on OZ roads without getting their local license? Can we get our UAE liscense converted to OZ liscence?


----------



## FAIS

twister292 said:


> While it's true that traffic here is much more disciplined than the Gulf (driving standards in the GCC are appalling to use the mildest of words), driving under the limit in the right lane is not appreciated here, at least not on the larger roads and freeways. Most traffic here in good weather will keep at the speed limit or close to it. In fact driving more than 10kph under the limit can get you booked if conditions are good.
> 
> Wet weather driving is much more challenging here than the Gulf though.
> 
> Exceeding the speed limit...don't even try. The fines for speeding are eye-watering.


Lol. Sorry for the confusion. I meant to say "correct lane". For me, the correct lane is always next to the fastest or third lane on the highway if you are driving per the road flow and not exceeding your limit. I have seen over speeding in Australia as well but you don't need to worry if you are not in the right most lane.

Please also consider "under the limit" means "not exceeding the limit at any time" specially when the road safety cameras are operating as there is no buffer in Australia unlike UAE's 20 km buffer. So 100 means 100 on highways.


----------



## blacknight_81

FAIS said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have returned from the visa validation trip of 13 days yesterday. We landed in Melbourne and liked it very much. It turned out in the end that a period of two weeks for visiting Melbourne is not enough.
> 
> We didn't experience any racism at all although we moved a lot in and around the city. I rented a car and adjusted myself for the left-hand/ right-hand and some strange rules quickly. People drive very carefully and if one drives under speed limits in the right lane, he doesn't face any problem like tailgating in GCC where you have to keep an eye on your back mirror more than on what's ahead. If you are planning to rent a car, you should either opt for navigation system or download maps of Australia before you land. I rented car with navigation system so didn’t face any problem at all.
> 
> I don't think one will find it difficult to get an odd job while searching for a career one. My wife just popped into a big retail fashion store where job vacancy was available while shopping and she almost landed a job at a good hourly rate. But as our intention was just to check the market conditions, she didn't accept it.
> 
> The moment we arrived in Australia, our status on VEVO changed to “Onshore”. Now again it is showing “Offshore”. So those people who think that buying an Australian contact number from Skype would be of any help to them are living in a fool’s paradise. Most of the employers have access to VEVO system where they can check the details of your visa and making a false statement before an interview call would make their case weak.
> 
> Those who want to know the immigration handling at Aussie airports should watch Border Security Australia’s Frontline episodes on Youtube. You have to declare if you are bringing certain things on landing form. This includes food items of any kind (including baby milk powder). You have to fill form for kids as well. Strangely, you will have to fill similar forms upon your exit.
> 
> Australia is very expensive when it comes to groceries and restaurants. Make sure you have enough money after spending on your accommodation and travelling. For a couple with two children who are not planning to cook initially is $ 75 – 125 per day depending on your lifestyle. This doesn’t include any trips to tourist destinations.
> 
> Please do ask me any questions you have and I will try to answer them based on my experience.


Hi Faiz, 

Thank you for sharing this with us. 

Would you be able to pass out information regarding the kind of accomodation you got? where was it located? how did you get it? how much you paid for it?

What do you need to rent a car (passport, international driving license etc.), and related cost?

Anything else which you may have missed in your earlier post

Thanks in advance!


----------



## imranrk

mohsin_jawed said:


> Alhamdulillah by the grace of Almighty, I got the visa grant today for subclass 189.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members here who have helped me and kept giving me hopes.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin


MashaAllah, great news!!! Many congratulations and all the best for your move. Look forward to hear about your experiences


----------



## FAIS

letstalk said:


> Great ... Thanks for your detailed input ... I am also planning to make initial entry trip for 2 weeks, soon after Eid ul Adha.
> 
> I have few questions
> 
> 1. Did you stamp your visa on passport or you relied on hard copy of grant letter? Did you face any difficulty at immigration?
> 
> 2. Is it a good idea or register your self with medicare and other agencies? Or shall we postpone it till we fully settle there.
> 
> 3. For how long i can drive on OZ roads without getting their local license? Can we get our UAE liscense converted to OZ liscence?


That's great. You will enjoy your trip inshaa Allah.

1. No, I didn't have visas pasted on my passport but I carried a copy of the grant letter in my hand luggage. I didn't have to take it out during the entire trip though even the airline staff didn't ask for my visas. They had access to VEVO system. My wife didn't know about this visa evidence exemption and she asked me how could they allow us entering into Australia without even seeing our visas? However, if you are travelling from Pakistan, I would suggest carrying the grant letter copies with you to the immigration. 

2. I only opened a bank account with NAB. There is no need to register for medicare or centerlink until you settle there. 

3. For three months from your first entry. UAE license cannot be converted but is acceptable when you are driving during your first three months.


----------



## FAIS

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi Faiz,
> 
> Thank you for sharing this with us.
> 
> Would you be able to pass out information regarding the kind of accomodation you got? where was it located? how did you get it? how much you paid for it?
> 
> What do you need to rent a car (passport, international driving license etc.), and related cost?
> 
> Anything else which you may have missed in your earlier post
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I booked a one bedroom serviced apartment in ALUXSTAY Bell City thorugh Agoda (they offered the cheapest rate) but it turned out to be a small studio. I actually tried to save on the accomodation too much and spend the saved money on tours. They provided me a baby cot for free.

I paid under $ 100 per day (that's the applicable rate if you book for more that 7 nights). However, I had to pay $ 7 per day for parking (pre booking is required to avail this rate). In Bell City, they have a cheaper "Sleep and Go" option and a more expensive "Rydges". I chose the middle one "Aluxstay". For a couple with one child this is the best. With two children, it's small. 

If you want to spend more time relaxing in the hotel, you should get a bigger room. They have bigger rooms and two bedroom apartments available as well. However, if you spend 10 AM to 8 PM outside, try to save some money on your accomodation. 

The hotel is 30 mins drive from Airport, 20 mins from CBD and 5 - 8 mins from Sydney road that has many Pakistani/ Indian restaurants. We used to go to Sydney road on almost every evening. The hotel is also located 5 mins drive from two mosques. 

Among the many restaurants on Sydney road, Lazzat Kadah, Shan Restaurant and Cafe and Bonfire Cafe are the best. Actually eating good Pakistani food is one of my favourite hobbies so I spent good time finding restaurants. 

Don't hesitate to ask me if you have more questions.


----------



## twister292

FAIS said:


> Lol. Sorry for the confusion. I meant to say "correct lane". For me, the correct lane is always next to the fastest or third lane on the highway if you are driving per the road flow and not exceeding your limit. I have seen over speeding in Australia as well but you don't need to worry if you are not in the right most lane.
> 
> Please also consider "under the limit" means "not exceeding the limit at any time" specially when the road safety cameras are operating as there is no buffer in Australia unlike UAE's 20 km buffer. So 100 means 100 on highways.


There is actually a tolerance for the camera built in. Generally a tolerance of 4-8 kph is there depending on the actual speed zone. Moreover, cars in Australia tend to have a slightly higher speed showing on the speedo than your true speed. SO if the camera in a 100 zone snaps you, they generally trigger at around 107kph. But a camera-detected speed of 107 will show on your speedo as 110 or thereabouts...so there's no real excuse.

These 2 tolerances combined give you some leeway, but if you get flashed, you'll get pinged hard. Speeding fines start from about $200, and grow rapidly from there. Speeding by more than 25kph gets you disqualified from driving for 1 month.

There is a system of demerit points across Australia for licenses; if you have a full license, accumulating more than 12 demerit points over 3 years will get your license suspended.


----------



## FAIS

twister292 said:


> There is actually a tolerance for the camera built in. Generally a tolerance of 4-8 kph is there depending on the actual speed zone. Moreover, cars in Australia tend to have a slightly higher speed showing on the speedo than your true speed. SO if the camera in a 100 zone snaps you, they generally trigger at around 107kph. But a camera-detected speed of 107 will show on your speedo as 110 or thereabouts...so there's no real excuse.
> 
> These 2 tolerances combined give you some leeway, but if you get flashed, you'll get pinged hard. Speeding fines start from about $200, and grow rapidly from there. Speeding by more than 25kph gets you disqualified from driving for 1 month.
> 
> There is a system of demerit points across Australia for licenses; if you have a full license, accumulating more than 12 demerit points over 3 years will get your license suspended.


This is not true for Australia only. The speedometers on cars in any country show a higher speed. It's because of the air resistance/ friction of tyres and a allowance setup by the car manufacturer. So 107 on your car's meter is 100 kmph if you measure it with your GPS speedometer that shows the most accurate speed. If you exceed 100 on your GPS speedometer while driving any car, camera will catch you. There was a case in UK when a person sued authorities on false overspeeding ticket. He showed the history of his GPS that did not exceed the speed limit any time during the day in question. Court accepted the GPS evidence and he got his claim approved. You may find about this case if you google it.

Every car has different speedometer settings. It is better to not exceed speed of the car as you never know the allowance manufacturer has setup in your car. A friend of mine had a difference of only 2 kilometers between GPS and cars speedometer installed on a Hyundei Accent.


----------



## letstalk

FAIS said:


> I booked a one bedroom serviced apartment in ALUXSTAY Bell City thorugh Agoda (they offered the cheapest rate) but it turned out to be a small studio. I actually tried to save on the accomodation too much and spend the saved money on tours. They provided me a baby cot for free. I paid under $ 100 per day (that's the applicable rate if you book for more that 7 nights). However, I had to pay $ 7 per day for parking (pre booking is required to avail this rate). In Bell City, they have a cheaper "Sleep and Go" option and a more expensive "Rydges". I chose the middle one "Aluxstay". For a couple with one child this is the best. With two children, it's small. If you want to spend more time relaxing in the hotel, you should get a bigger room. They have bigger rooms and two bedroom apartments available as well. However, if you spend 10 AM to 8 PM outside, try to save some money on your accomodation. The hotel is 30 mins drive from Airport, 20 mins from CBD and 5 - 8 mins from Sydney road that has many Pakistani/ Indian restaurants. We used to go to Sydney road on almost every evening. The hotel is also located 5 mins drive from two mosques. Among the many restaurants on Sydney road, Lazzat Kadah, Shan Restaurant and Cafe and Bonfire Cafe are the best. Actually eating good Pakistani food is one of my favourite hobbies so I spent good time finding restaurants. Don't hesitate to ask me if you have more questions.



Just wanted to add, you can also find good offers through AirBnB


----------



## samy25

Do u think airbnb safe to stay with strangers. i mean they are indviduals on airbnb not the companies.. but yes there rates r faaaar cheap as low as 35 dollar per night


----------



## TheExpatriate

FAIS said:


> That's great. You will enjoy your trip inshaa Allah.
> 
> 1. No, I didn't have visas pasted on my passport but I carried a copy of the grant letter in my hand luggage. I didn't have to take it out during the entire trip though even the airline staff didn't ask for my visas. They had access to VEVO system. My wife didn't know about this visa evidence exemption and she asked me how could they allow us entering into Australia without even seeing our visas? However, if you are travelling from Pakistan, I would suggest carrying the grant letter copies with you to the immigration.
> 
> 2. I only opened a bank account with NAB. There is no need to register for medicare or centerlink until you settle there.
> 
> 3. For three months from your first entry. UAE license cannot be converted but is acceptable when you are driving during your first three months.


Six months in Victoria, not three. 

Three months in NSW. Three months in QLD. 

Dunno about other states


----------



## samy25

@ fais.... if you open ur bank account in NAB then should u wire money initially while being in pakistan or wat?


----------



## FAIS

samy25 said:


> @ fais.... if you open ur bank account in NAB then should u wire money initially while being in pakistan or wat?


I live in UAE so I am unaware of the transfer method from a Pakistani bank. From UAE, it is very easy. I have an online account that can be used to transfer money to any foreign bank account.

Check with your bank in Pakistan about the best and cheapest method to transfer the money to a foreign bank account. By the way, there is no need to transfer any money into your bank account until you fully activate it. Even after activation, there is no minimum amount to be maintained in your NAB account. Just before you plan to permanently settle there, transfer the money using the method suggested by your bank.


----------



## FAIS

TheExpatriate said:


> Six months in Victoria, not three.
> 
> Three months in NSW. Three months in QLD.
> 
> Dunno about other states


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## BOLT

Congratulations!

why my CO is sleeping 



mohsin_jawed said:


> Alhamdulillah by the grace of Almighty, I got the visa grant today for subclass 189.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members here who have helped me and kept giving me hopes.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin


----------



## Majid Laghari

Dear friends

I have applied for visa subclass 489 on 7th July its about to finish 7th week ... still waiting for CO.... 
Can any friend guide... how much time it takes to allocate CO? 
Currently I am living in Saudi Arabia... I need guidance .... how to get PCC in Saudi arabia?

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## samy25

FAIS said:


> I live in UAE so I am unaware of the transfer method from a Pakistani bank. From UAE, it is very easy. I have an online account that can be used to transfer money to any foreign bank account.
> 
> Check with your bank in Pakistan about the best and cheapest method to transfer the money to a foreign bank account. By the way, there is no need to transfer any money into your bank account until you fully activate it. Even after activation, there is no minimum amount to be maintained in your NAB account. Just before you plan to permanently settle there, transfer the money using the method suggested by your bank.


you mean if i open an account with NAB then i can deposit money once i land there. how much i can carry with me while travelling? i mean if me n spouse both have limits seperatly to carry money.. please explain a lil for newbee


----------



## chiku2006

Guys I went through this thread and was shocked to see that some of you are waiting for over two years and still waiting. What is the reason of this delay for applicants from Pakistan?

Hats off to your patience and courage guys !!


----------



## usman936

Friends,

I have received Med / PCC request yesterday. Following is my time line;

Skilled Independent 189
Plant and Production Engineer
EOI submitted: 15-Jun-2013
Invited on: 17-Jun-2013
Lodged on: 18-Jun-2013
CO Assigned: 28-Aug-2013
Team 13 request info: 27-Nov-2013
Med / PCC request: 27-Aug-2014
Grant: ????

Polio vacc. certificate is also requested by CO along with Med / PCC. I was on vacations and recently came from Pakistan and got Polio vacc / certificate from Karachi airport. Hope same will be acceptable.

Thanks


----------



## FAIS

samy25 said:


> you mean if i open an account with NAB then i can deposit money once i land there. how much i can carry with me while travelling? i mean if me n spouse both have limits seperatly to carry money.. please explain a lil for newbee


You can open a bank account with NAB online and deposit money even before you land in Australia. However, you cannot withdraw any money until you show the bank your passport and another government issued ID (like NICOP or Driving Licence) for activation of your account. This can only be done after landing. My suggestion is:

1 - Open an online bank account with Australian bank.
2 - At least 2-3 weeks before you travel, deposit money in you Aussie account through normal banking channels. Check money exchanges in Pakistan as they provide this service as well. 
3 - Access your online aussie account to see if the money has been deposited. If not, clear any issues *"before you travel"*.
4 - Carry some money when you travel (A$ 2000 is enough if you have VISA or Mastercard debit/ credit card) in order for you to survive for at least 15 days. This allowance is for getting a check book and ATM in Australia. 

You can carry unlimited cash to Australia. The only thing is that you have to declare if you are carrying AUD $ 10,000 (whether in A$ or an equivalent in foreign currency or a combination of both). 

As you have to fill the declaration form individually at the Australian airport, I suppose legally both you and your husband have seperate AUD $ 10,000 limits. However, I will suggest you to declare even if both you and your husband have more than A$ 10,000 combined. There is no harm in declaring the money even if you are carrying AUD 1,000,000. But if you don't declare, there are very serious repurcussions. 

Just be aware that you have to pass Pakistani customs as well and different set of limits are applicable at Pakistani airports for importing and exporting PKR and declaring foreign currency notes. As far as I know, you cannot export more than PKR 500 but there is no limit on exporting any amount of foreign currency if you declare. I am not aware of the limit though. 

Carrying cash is however not suggested....


----------



## OzPak

*189 Visa Granted!*

Hi all,

I would like to let you all know that today I've finally got my 189 visa grant. It has been a long ride and I'd like to thank everyone in this forum for their support and not making me feel like the only one out there.

Wish you all best of luck with your grants!


----------



## perfect stranger

FAIS said:


> You can open a bank account with NAB online and deposit money even before you land in Australia. However, you cannot withdraw any money until you show the bank your passport and another government issued ID (like NICOP or Driving Licence) for activation of your account. This can only be done after landing. My suggestion is:
> 
> 1 - Open an online bank account with Australian bank.
> 2 - At least 2-3 weeks before you travel, deposit money in you Aussie account through normal banking channels. Check money exchanges in Pakistan as they provide this service as well.
> 3 - Access your online aussie account to see if the money has been deposited. If not, clear any issues *"before you travel"*.
> 4 - Carry some money when you travel (A$ 2000 is enough if you have VISA or Mastercard debit/ credit card) in order for you to survive for at least 15 days. This allowance is for getting a check book and ATM in Australia.
> 
> You can carry unlimited cash to Australia. The only thing is that you have to declare if you are carrying AUD $ 10,000 (whether in A$ or an equivalent in foreign currency or a combination of both).
> 
> As you have to fill the declaration form individually at the Australian airport, I suppose legally both you and your husband have seperate AUD $ 10,000 limits. However, I will suggest you to declare even if both you and your husband have more than A$ 10,000 combined. There is no harm in declaring the money even if you are carrying AUD 1,000,000. But if you don't declare, there are very serious repurcussions.
> 
> Just be aware that you have to pass Pakistani customs as well and different set of limits are applicable at Pakistani airports for importing and exporting PKR and declaring foreign currency notes. As far as I know, you cannot export more than PKR 500 but there is no limit on exporting any amount of foreign currency if you declare. I am not aware of the limit though.
> 
> Carrying cash is however not suggested....


Very useful information. Also one thing as once leaving UAE for good, we have to cancel our existing credit cards and bankaccounts , is there any international prepaid credit you have used ? I have heard about Fardan exchange providing prepaid credit cards without any need for bank account. (TravelEZ Visa Prepaid Card)


----------



## TheExpatriate

perfect stranger said:


> Very useful information. Also one thing as once leaving UAE for good, we have to cancel our existing credit cards and bankaccounts , is there any international prepaid credit you have used ? I have heard about Fardan exchange providing prepaid credit cards without any need for bank account. (TravelEZ Visa Prepaid Card)


he did not leave for good, he went for a landing trip and came back


----------



## perfect stranger

TheExpatriate said:


> he did not leave for good, he went for a landing trip and came back


Yes, I know  I was asking for this information for myself as I will be leaving for good soon.


----------



## TheExpatriate

perfect stranger said:


> Yes, I know  I was asking for this information for myself as I will be leaving for good soon.


open an Australian account from here, get the debit and credit cards sent over to you here, transfer all your money to the Australian account, use the cards once you arrive there.


----------



## mah

OzPak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to let you all know that today I've finally got my 189 visa grant. It has been a long ride and I'd like to thank everyone in this forum for their support and not making me feel like the only one out there.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck with your grants!


Thats great news, congrats.


----------



## mah

chiku2006 said:


> Guys I went through this thread and was shocked to see that some of you are waiting for over two years and still waiting. What is the reason of this delay for applicants from Pakistan?
> 
> Hats off to your patience and courage guys !!


Thanks Cheeku for understandings and appreciations.

What else could be the reason other than security checks.

We have been unfortunate in this regard


----------



## chiku2006

mah said:


> Thanks Cheeku for understandings and appreciations.
> 
> What else could be the reason other than security checks.
> 
> We have been unfortunate in this regard


Thats really sad... you guys are bearing the brunt for no fault of yours...


----------



## mah

chiku2006 said:


> Thats really sad... you guys are bearing the brunt for no fault of yours...



You are certainly true however nothing can be done

I have applied from Dubai and been living here since 2006 , still not sure how long i would have to wait
Thanks


----------



## FAIS

TheExpatriate said:


> open an Australian account from here, get the debit and credit cards sent over to you here, transfer all your money to the Australian account, use the cards once you arrive there.


1 - Debit card (ATM) is only issued after full activation of account. So he needs to go there first and show his original IDs. 

2 - NAB doesn't send debit card to a foreign address.

He needs to transfer the money after opening an account online while in UAE (before landing). He can access his funds after landing, getting his account activated and getting debit card/ cheque book in Australia.


----------



## perfect stranger

FAIS said:


> 1 - Debit card (ATM) is only issued after full activation of account. So he needs to go there first and show his original IDs.
> 
> 2 - NAB doesn't send debit card to a foreign address.
> 
> He needs to transfer the money after opening an account online while in UAE (before landing). He can access his funds after landing, getting his account activated and getting debit card/ cheque book in Australia.



Yes right and in that case prepaid credit card might come in handy if we need to book online for hotels and flights.


----------



## TheExpatriate

FAIS said:


> 1 - Debit card (ATM) is only issued after full activation of account. So he needs to go there first and show his original IDs.
> 
> 2 - NAB doesn't send debit card to a foreign address.
> 
> He needs to transfer the money after opening an account online while in UAE (before landing). He can access his funds after landing, getting his account activated and getting debit card/ cheque book in Australia.



I said a bank account, not a NAB Bank account. Different banks have different rules


I opened an HSBC account from here, got it activated, got the debit card, pin, security device, cheque book, and deposit book all mailed over here.


----------



## perfect stranger

TheExpatriate said:


> I said a bank account, not a NAB Bank account. Different banks have different rules
> 
> 
> I opened an HSBC account from here, got it activated, got the debit card, pin, security device, cheque book, and deposit book all mailed over here.


I can see as Australian residential address as one of the requirements on their website. But as you got it , so probably UAE address will be enough. How much time it took you to to receive debit card etc ? Any yearly charges or minimum balance requirements ?

You must be 18 years of age or older.
You must have an Australian residential address.
For overseas residents, please contact our HSBC Sales Team at +61 02 9005 8519 or your local HSBC International Banking Centre (IBC).

Also in case of NAB / HSBC online account creation for joint applicants, can we open joint account online and then I can activate once I land there, in case my wife will join me after few months?

Having a good bank and credit card history in uae will be of any help in getting credit cards in HSBC Australia quickly?

As I have hsbc account in uae as well, would it be ok to leave the uae hsbc account open and keep using the use hsbc credit cards?


----------



## BOLT

Chiku actually we do not have any other option except to wait, only thing missing out of what you mentioned is 'patience' 



chiku2006 said:


> Guys I went through this thread and was shocked to see that some of you are waiting for over two years and still waiting. What is the reason of this delay for applicants from Pakistan?
> 
> Hats off to your patience and courage guys !!


----------



## TheExpatriate

perfect stranger said:


> I can see as Australian residential address as one of the requirements on their website. But as you got it , so probably UAE address will be enough. How much time it took you to to receive debit card etc ? Any yearly charges or minimum balance requirements ?
> 
> You must be 18 years of age or older.
> You must have an Australian residential address.
> For overseas residents, please contact our HSBC Sales Team at +61 02 9005 8519 or your local HSBC International Banking Centre (IBC).
> 
> Also in case of NAB / HSBC online account creation for joint applicants, can we open joint account online and then I can activate once I land there, in case my wife will join me after few months?
> 
> Having a good bank and credit card history in uae will be of any help in getting credit cards in HSBC Australia quickly?
> 
> As I have hsbc account in uae as well, would it be ok to leave the uae hsbc account open and keep using the use hsbc credit cards?



No Australian address was required, no activation required, account is already active, debit card is active (took about 2 weeks to arrive) 


Check out this thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/517778-opening-account-my-experience.html


----------



## bilal1

samy25 said:


> Good mon guys
> 
> Got CO
> 
> requested doc: 1221, husband's Ielts, husbands form 80 (though i already provided)
> 
> @anamina and @sajid wat abt u guys?


Congrates.


----------



## Khuldun

Hi Everyone,

I just got the 189 invite for Accountant (General) - ANZSCO 221111 today. I am now trying to fill in the online visa application and had a few questions which hopefully some of the more experienced members here can answer:

1. I have read alot about forms 80, 1193 etc on these forums. Where and when do I need to fill them up. Are they only relevant for offline applications or online applications as well?

2. There was a question regarding Intended State of Residence in Australia. While I do have inclination towards Victoria and New South Wales, I am just not sure at this point of time. Is leaving it 'Unknown' reasonable?

3. Non Migrating dependants? I have working parents who still have daily full time jobs and have a brother who has a job back home as well, none of them are dependent on me nor do they have any inclination of immigrating towards Australia, do I still need to provide each and every one of their details and later be required to submit their medicals and PCC as well? (b) If later my brother decides to go for immigration as well, would it be advisable to add him on my application or should he proceed with his own 189 application? (He is a dentist)

4. Please advise the best possible method for getting PCC done from Lahore and Dubai. I was reading on the immi website that I can get my Pakistan PCC done from Pakistan Counsulate in Dubai as well, however, I need not find any such service on their website.

Thanks in advance


----------



## aspide44

Hey All,
Hope everyone is doing great. I need to know one thing . I have read many signatures of applicants that 

"Medical Call Received"
"Medical Submitted"
"Medical Finalized"

I don't exactly get what is "Medical Finalized" ? Can any one explain? I recently had my medicals and i had check my eMedical Status just now and it is saying my medicals are submitted to DIBP. and status is set to "complete" . is that "Medical Finalized" means?

Best Regards


----------



## BOLT

Finalised means that your medicals have been cleared by the authorised physician panel DIBP (which i think is in Sydney) and are acceptable for immigration. You won't find this 'clearance' or 'finalised' info from eMedical. Either your CO or ImmiAccount status will inform you.

btw total steps for medical are as following:

1. Official Med/PCC call 'Request' from CO
2. Medical results 'Uploaded' or 'Submitted' by the Clinic (that date you will see in eMedical form)
3. Subsequently, either your medicals will be 'Received' and/or cleared or they will be 'Referred' to MOC (Medical Officer of Commonwealth) for further tests.

I hope this helps.



aspide44 said:


> Hey All,
> Hope everyone is doing great. I need to know one thing . I have read many signatures of applicants that
> 
> "Medical Call Received"
> "Medical Submitted"
> "Medical Finalized"
> 
> I don't exactly get what is "Medical Finalized" ? Can any one explain? I recently had my medicals and i had check my eMedical Status just now and it is saying my medicals are submitted to DIBP. and status is set to "complete" . is that "Medical Finalized" means?
> 
> Best Regards


----------



## aspide44

Thank you for such a detailed answer. Where can i find the "Clarence" status on my immiAccount ? and usually how much time it takes to finalize ?


Regards





BOLT said:


> Finalised means that your medicals have been cleared by the authorised physician panel DIBP (which i think is in Sydney) and are acceptable for immigration. You won't find this 'clearance' or 'finalised' info from eMedical. Either your CO or ImmiAccount status will inform you.
> 
> btw total steps for medical are as following:
> 
> 1. Official Med/PCC call 'Request' from CO
> 2. Medical results 'Uploaded' or 'Submitted' by the Clinic (that date you will see in eMedical form)
> 3. Subsequently, either your medicals will be 'Received' and/or cleared or they will be 'Referred' to MOC (Medical Officer of Commonwealth) for further tests.
> 
> I hope this helps.


----------



## BOLT

Khuldun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just got the 189 invite for Accountant (General) - ANZSCO 221111 today. I am now trying to fill in the online visa application and had a few questions which hopefully some of the more experienced members here can answer:
> 
> 1. I have read alot about forms 80, 1193 etc on these forums. Where and when do I need to fill them up. Are they only relevant for offline applications or online applications as well?
> 
> 2. There was a question regarding Intended State of Residence in Australia. While I do have inclination towards Victoria and New South Wales, I am just not sure at this point of time. Is leaving it 'Unknown' reasonable?
> 
> 3. Non Migrating dependants? I have working parents who still have daily full time jobs and have a brother who has a job back home as well, none of them are dependent on me nor do they have any inclination of immigrating towards Australia, do I still need to provide each and every one of their details and later be required to submit their medicals and PCC as well? (b) If later my brother decides to go for immigration as well, would it be advisable to add him on my application or should he proceed with his own 189 application? (He is a dentist)
> 
> 4. Please advise the best possible method for getting PCC done from Lahore and Dubai. I was reading on the immi website that I can get my Pakistan PCC done from Pakistan Counsulate in Dubai as well, however, I need not find any such service on their website.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi

1. Form 80 & Form 1221 is required for External Security Checks etc and will be requested by your CO. Yes these apply to online applicants as well.

2. I wrote 'Unknown' too but CO specifically asked me through email that I should mention something. Others may have different experience.

3. If they re actually not dependant (as it seems to be the case) then do not include them as dependant non-migrating

4. Someone from UAE should answer this question


----------



## BOLT

aspide44 said:


> Thank you for such a detailed answer. Where can i find the "Clarence" status on my immiAccount ? and usually how much time it takes to finalize ?
> 
> 
> Regards


The ImmiAccount may show either 'Received' or 'Referred' (if referred to MOC) but usually this account is not updated, so do not worry. The final statement should be your CO email. Usually medicals are finalised from 2-6 weeks.

Another important status in ImmiAccount will be following text:

"Meeting the health requirement

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


Having said all this, may I ask you wether you undertook these medical examinations on your CO request or have you front loaded by yourself? If later is true then you should not be worried at this moment.

For Pakistani 189 applicants, it is recommended that they should not front load Medicals and PCC because they most probably will undergo external security checks and by the time these are complete medicals and PCC would expire.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Khuldun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just got the 189 invite for Accountant (General) - ANZSCO 221111 today. I am now trying to fill in the online visa application and had a few questions which hopefully some of the more experienced members here can answer:
> 
> 1. I have read alot about forms 80, 1193 etc on these forums. Where and when do I need to fill them up. Are they only relevant for offline applications or online applications as well?
> 
> 2. There was a question regarding Intended State of Residence in Australia. While I do have inclination towards Victoria and New South Wales, I am just not sure at this point of time. Is leaving it 'Unknown' reasonable?
> 
> 3. Non Migrating dependants? I have working parents who still have daily full time jobs and have a brother who has a job back home as well, none of them are dependent on me nor do they have any inclination of immigrating towards Australia, do I still need to provide each and every one of their details and later be required to submit their medicals and PCC as well? (b) If later my brother decides to go for immigration as well, would it be advisable to add him on my application or should he proceed with his own 189 application? (He is a dentist)
> 
> 4. Please advise the best possible method for getting PCC done from Lahore and Dubai. I was reading on the immi website that I can get my Pakistan PCC done from Pakistan Counsulate in Dubai as well, however, I need not find any such service on their website.
> 
> Thanks in advance


4- If your residence visa is a Dubai visa (not any of the other six Emirates), and you have been a holder of a Dubai residence visa for 6 months at least (regardless of your ACTUAL residence address), you can apply

a- in person at CID HQ in Abu Hail
b- in person at any police station
c- online at www.dubaipolice.gov.ae and you can even pay 20 AED extra and get it couriered to you. If you have already an Emirates ID Card, ignore the message at the end that asks you to appear in a police station for the fingerprints, since they already have them on your ID and will get it from there (this is what happened with me exactly)


----------



## aspide44

I uploaded on CO request, and in fact that was my second medical call after 16months. (First medical was requested right after lodgement of visa and those meds are expired now).

this is exactly my status is . 

"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."





BOLT said:


> The ImmiAccount may show either 'Received' or 'Referred' (if referred to MOC) but usually this account is not updated, so do not worry. The final statement should be your CO email. Usually medicals are finalised from 2-6 weeks.
> 
> Another important status in ImmiAccount will be following text:
> 
> "Meeting the health requirement
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> 
> Having said all this, may I ask you wether you undertook these medical examinations on your CO request or have you front loaded by yourself? If later is true then you should not be worried at this moment.
> 
> For Pakistani 189 applicants, it is recommended that they should not front load Medicals and PCC because they most probably will undergo external security checks and by the time these are complete medicals and PCC would expire.


----------



## Khuldun

Thank you, TheExpatriate.

I am clear about the requirement for the Dubai PCC, however, I just wanted to inquire if I can get my Pakistan PCC done from Dubai as well.


----------



## AUSA

Khuldun said:


> Thank you, TheExpatriate.
> 
> I am clear about the requirement for the Dubai PCC, however, I just wanted to inquire if I can get my Pakistan PCC done from Dubai as well.


yes you can get from dubai but the process will be difficult knowing consulate coopertion here so better you get it done from pakistan either if you know someone there or if you go to pakistan for a vacation.


----------



## waseem_expat

Khuldun said:


> Thank you, TheExpatriate.
> 
> I am clear about the requirement for the Dubai PCC, however, I just wanted to inquire if I can get my Pakistan PCC done from Dubai as well.


check mamooinpakistan.com .. I have never had any experience with them but they are in this market since a long time.


----------



## haron110

*PCC_Lahore*

A'salam-o-Alikum Wa'Rehmatullah...

From Lahore is very simple and easy; with the help of this forum I am was able to submit my PCC_Lahore very easily. Ask any one of your blood-relative to go SP Operations office (DPO), opp. GCU Lahore on Mall Road.
There they gotta submit following:
1)- Your CNIC copy
2)- Your Passport copy
3)- Your Dubai Res.ID copy
4)- Your Photograph PP size (blue back ground)
5)- Their CNIC copy (blood-relative)
Make sure they take three (3) copies each even photos, fill in the form in English and Urdu. Pay them Rs. 100, PCC at your door step within 10 days.

Regards,
Haroon



Khuldun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just got the 189 invite for Accountant (General) - ANZSCO 221111 today. I am now trying to fill in the online visa application and had a few questions which hopefully some of the more experienced members here can answer:
> 
> 1. I have read alot about forms 80, 1193 etc on these forums. Where and when do I need to fill them up. Are they only relevant for offline applications or online applications as well?
> 
> 2. There was a question regarding Intended State of Residence in Australia. While I do have inclination towards Victoria and New South Wales, I am just not sure at this point of time. Is leaving it 'Unknown' reasonable?
> 
> 3. Non Migrating dependants? I have working parents who still have daily full time jobs and have a brother who has a job back home as well, none of them are dependent on me nor do they have any inclination of immigrating towards Australia, do I still need to provide each and every one of their details and later be required to submit their medicals and PCC as well? (b) If later my brother decides to go for immigration as well, would it be advisable to add him on my application or should he proceed with his own 189 application? (He is a dentist)
> 
> 4. Please advise the best possible method for getting PCC done from Lahore and Dubai. I was reading on the immi website that I can get my Pakistan PCC done from Pakistan Counsulate in Dubai as well, however, I need not find any such service on their website.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## bilal1

Aussie786 said:


> Hi All,
> I got my grant today for 190 visa!
> This forum has been really helpful in giving me answers to the questions that pop up in everyone's mind during the process. I lodged the VIC sponsored 263111 application on 27th Mar 2014, the process would have been much quicker, but was delayed due to the quota exhaustion before July 2014. My CO was assigned on 2nd of July but I only found that out once I had called up the DIBP and enquired about my case. They informed me that my case was with Brisbane team 32 and gave me the Brisbane email for further correspondence. I dropped Them an email on 14th July and got contacted by the CO on 18th with a request for some additional docs related to my employment history. Some of my observations during the process are listed below for those still in the process. Hope this helps those looking for any answers:
> 
> My friend and I applied together with exactly the same experience (same company we worked for in UK) I got asked for additional evidence of employment but he wasn't so I guess its completely on the CO's will. Its best to upload all the emp evidence you have anyway so the CO is in a better position to decide and you can dream of a direct grant landing someday in your mailbox
> 
> My friend was asked to complete form 80 but I was never asked for it, so again some random stuff going on here given we have identical experience and and lived in the same places.
> 
> Both mine and my friend's medicals were referred to MOC despite me being in great health and no history of ailment. Having lived in a HR country could be at play here.
> 
> Lastly, if you already have a CO assigned, its always a good idea to call up your CO for the most up to date info rather than having assumptions or trying to make deductions from other people's cases, each case is different and only your CO can tell what they think about your case. I called up my CO and got the grant in 10 mins after my medicals were cleared by MOC. Be courteous and polite with the CO and don't ask too many annoying questions and they will be really helpful. If you have lots of confusing queries try writing them down with clear questions before you ring them up.
> 
> 190 seems to be back on the fast track now as compared to 189, some lucky ones got early 189's though during the quota exhaustion!
> 
> Hope this helps and best of luck to all those still in process.



Congrates.


----------



## cloudops

*Medical Assessment Query*

Hi Guys,

A quick question, how we can check and verify if medical examination stage has been changed from Complete to Finalized ?? 

Do we need to download the health examination sheet from following link and it will show you the current status of your medical ??

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Thanks in Advance


Cheers


----------



## BOLT

go 2 to 3 pages back. I explained in detail



cloudops said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick question, how we can check and verify if medical examination stage has been changed from Complete to Finalized ??
> 
> Do we need to download the health examination sheet from following link and it will show you the current status of your medical ??
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## letstalk

samy25 said:


> Do u think airbnb safe to stay with strangers. i mean they are indviduals on airbnb not the companies.. but yes there rates r faaaar cheap as low as 35 dollar per night


A friend of mine visited Melbourne from UAE, he arranged accommodation through Airbnb. As per him it was a good experience.


----------



## bilal1

mohsin_jawed said:


> Alhamdulillah by the grace of Almighty, I got the visa grant today for subclass 189.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members here who have helped me and kept giving me hopes.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin


Congrates bro


----------



## letstalk

Khuldun said:


> Thank you, TheExpatriate. I am clear about the requirement for the Dubai PCC, however, I just wanted to inquire if I can get my Pakistan PCC done from Dubai as well.



Dont use embassy/consulate services for getting Pakistani PCC.

They use a very complicated channel which can span over months plus there are good chances that your application may be lost by any of the involved authority. Therefore i suggest you to seek help from your family/friend in Pakistan to obtain PCC.

I heard they follow below channel:-
Embassy > Foreign Ministry > Interior Ministry > IG, SSP, Local PS


----------



## saeeds

samy25 said:


> wish u all the very best.. n must share ur flight exp plus airport exp in pak in case u r nt having label on passport.


Asalamoalikum,

I have reached Sydney safe and sound Alhamdulilah. Weather is bit cold for us . Thai Air was good enough, both leg of flights were fine however Bangkok-Sydney was bit better. We had a transit of 1 hours and 20 mins and it was just good enough to reach the 747 and boarding process, as we had to walk a lot at Bangkok airport. Caution : be careful about your hand carry weight specially if you are traveling with family coz you have to drag all of that for around a kilometer.
We had not labeled visa on our passports and it didnt create any issues at any of the airports. Be sure to keep photocopies of the grant notification as they usually want to keep that. We are living in a unit in shared accommodation with a Pakistani family, so it has been a very comfortable few days as everything is available and they are very helpful. Have registered with medicare and opened our bank accounts at NAB. Going through central link and other basic registrations.
Please let me know if any other information is required.

Regards,
Saeed


----------



## niamch

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum, I have reached Sydney safe and sound Alhamdulilah. Weather is bit cold for us . Thai Air was good enough, both leg of flights were fine however Bangkok-Sydney was bit better. We had a transit of 1 hours and 20 mins and it was just good enough to reach the 747 and boarding process, as we had to walk a lot at Bangkok airport. Caution : be careful about your hand carry weight specially if you are traveling with family coz you have to drag all of that for around a kilometer. We had not labeled visa on our passports and it didnt create any issues at any of the airports. Be sure to keep photocopies of the grant notification as they usually want to keep that. We are living in a unit in shared accommodation with a Pakistani family, so it has been a very comfortable few days as everything is available and they are very helpful. Have registered with medicare and opened our bank accounts at NAB. Going through central link and other basic registrations. Please let me know if any other information is required. Regards, Saeed


 congratulations. Did you book accommodation via airbnb?


----------



## twister292

FAIS said:


> This is not true for Australia only. The speedometers on cars in any country show a higher speed. It's because of the air resistance/ friction of tyres and a allowance setup by the car manufacturer. So 107 on your car's meter is 100 kmph if you measure it with your GPS speedometer that shows the most accurate speed. If you exceed 100 on your GPS speedometer while driving any car, camera will catch you. There was a case in UK when a person sued authorities on false overspeeding ticket. He showed the history of his GPS that did not exceed the speed limit any time during the day in question. Court accepted the GPS evidence and he got his claim approved. You may find about this case if you google it.
> 
> Every car has different speedometer settings. It is better to not exceed speed of the car as you never know the allowance manufacturer has setup in your car. A friend of mine had a difference of only 2 kilometers between GPS and cars speedometer installed on a Hyundei Accent.



Little trivia-ish, but you cannot use a commercially available GPS unit as an excuse to fight a speeding ticket here. The cameras are professionally calibrated and their readings hold more weight to the law here.

Australia has specific set of design rules for cars...the one pertaining to speedos states that the speedo in a car must not show a lower than true speed, but overstatement is allowed to up to 10%+4...so if your speedo is showing 100, you could be anywhere between 87.72 to 100.

In practice most cars are a lot more accurate...the Australian-made Holden (GM) VF Commodore and Ford FG2 Falcon are both within 2-3kph.

That said, the important point is, road rules are enforced here, and they are enforced with substantial weight of the law thrown in behind them.


----------



## bilal1

OzPak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to let you all know that today I've finally got my 189 visa grant. It has been a long ride and I'd like to thank everyone in this forum for their support and not making me feel like the only one out there.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck with your grants!


Congrates bro.


----------



## bilal1

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> I have reached Sydney safe and sound Alhamdulilah. Weather is bit cold for us . Thai Air was good enough, both leg of flights were fine however Bangkok-Sydney was bit better. We had a transit of 1 hours and 20 mins and it was just good enough to reach the 747 and boarding process, as we had to walk a lot at Bangkok airport. Caution : be careful about your hand carry weight specially if you are traveling with family coz you have to drag all of that for around a kilometer.
> We had not labeled visa on our passports and it didnt create any issues at any of the airports. Be sure to keep photocopies of the grant notification as they usually want to keep that. We are living in a unit in shared accommodation with a Pakistani family, so it has been a very comfortable few days as everything is available and they are very helpful. Have registered with medicare and opened our bank accounts at NAB. Going through central link and other basic registrations.
> Please let me know if any other information is required.
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed



Great bro, good luck.


----------



## Hiki

Signature Updated . 
Hi can anyone plz guide that after medicals finalised in how much days can we expect grant .


----------



## mah

Hiki said:


> Signature Updated .
> Hi can anyone plz guide that after medicals finalised in how much days can we expect grant .


Looking at your timelines sounds that you gonna get sooner


----------



## Cognos Man

W-Salaam, Congrats Saeed.. How did you manage accommodation from outside OZ?

Best regards,



saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> I have reached Sydney safe and sound Alhamdulilah. Weather is bit cold for us . Thai Air was good enough, both leg of flights were fine however Bangkok-Sydney was bit better. We had a transit of 1 hours and 20 mins and it was just good enough to reach the 747 and boarding process, as we had to walk a lot at Bangkok airport. Caution : be careful about your hand carry weight specially if you are traveling with family coz you have to drag all of that for around a kilometer.
> We had not labeled visa on our passports and it didnt create any issues at any of the airports. Be sure to keep photocopies of the grant notification as they usually want to keep that. We are living in a unit in shared accommodation with a Pakistani family, so it has been a very comfortable few days as everything is available and they are very helpful. Have registered with medicare and opened our bank accounts at NAB. Going through central link and other basic registrations.
> Please let me know if any other information is required.
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


----------



## riz80

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> I have reached Sydney safe and sound Alhamdulilah. Weather is bit cold for us . Thai Air was good enough, both leg of flights were fine however Bangkok-Sydney was bit better. We had a transit of 1 hours and 20 mins and it was just good enough to reach the 747 and boarding process, as we had to walk a lot at Bangkok airport. Caution : be careful about your hand carry weight specially if you are traveling with family coz you have to drag all of that for around a kilometer.
> We had not labeled visa on our passports and it didnt create any issues at any of the airports. Be sure to keep photocopies of the grant notification as they usually want to keep that. We are living in a unit in shared accommodation with a Pakistani family, so it has been a very comfortable few days as everything is available and they are very helpful. Have registered with medicare and opened our bank accounts at NAB. Going through central link and other basic registrations.
> Please let me know if any other information is required.
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


congrats saeed.. how did you manage your accommodation? before or after arriving? also how much are you paying if you dont mind telling


----------



## Avatar82

letstalk said:


> Dont use embassy/consulate services for getting Pakistani PCC.
> 
> They use a very complicated channel which can span over months plus there are good chances that your application may be lost by any of the involved authority. Therefore i suggest you to seek help from your family/friend in Pakistan to obtain PCC.
> 
> I heard they follow below channel:-
> Embassy > Foreign Ministry > Interior Ministry > IG, SSP, Local PS


----------



## BOLT

Avatar82 said:


>


I thought I am the only one left from 2012. How many else are there  ???

You were requested Meds/PCC on 27th May 14, how come you haven't got the grant? when exactly your meds were uploaded by your clinic and when these got cleared??? or these got referred to MOC ?


----------



## Avatar82

BOLT said:


> I thought I am the only one left from 2012. How many else are there  ???
> 
> You were requested Meds/PCC on 27th May 14, how come you haven't got the grant? when exactly your meds were uploaded by your clinic and when these got cleared??? or these got referred to MOC ?


Bro I have already got my Grant on 21st July Alhumdulilah and had shared that on the forum


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

BOLT said:


> I thought I am the only one left from 2012. How many else are there  ???
> 
> You were requested Meds/PCC on 27th May 14, how come you haven't got the grant? when exactly your meds were uploaded by your clinic and when these got cleared??? or these got referred to MOC ?


Waiting for 189 since Nov 12, so you are not the only one. Chill.


----------



## BOLT

Avatar82 said:


> Bro I have already got my Grant on 21st July Alhumdulilah and had shared that on the forum


Your non-updated signatures almost gave me heart attack , so please update it. Thanks


----------



## BOLT

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Waiting for 189 since Nov 12, so you are not the only one. Chill.


who else is waiting since 2012? Lets make a quick list and strengthen each other's hope


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> who else is waiting since 2012? Lets make a quick list and strengthen each other's hope


i am not waiting anymore =)


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> i am not waiting anymore =)


don't rub it in :flame:


----------



## letstalk

BOLT said:


> I thought I am the only one left from 2012. How many else are there  ??? You were requested Meds/PCC on 27th May 14, how come you haven't got the grant? when exactly your meds were uploaded by your clinic and when these got cleared??? or these got referred to MOC ?



Aww may you get your golden mail soon bro!!


----------



## syeralia

I pray to Allah the current situation of Pakistan have no bad impact on our cases

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## blacknight_81

syeralia said:


> I pray to Allah the current situation of Pakistan have no bad impact on our cases
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


And no long term bad effect to Pakistan as well!


----------



## Avatar82

BOLT said:


> Your non-updated signatures almost gave me heart attack , so please update it. Thanks


Hope my signature is ok now


----------



## TheExpatriate

letstalk said:


> Wts ur current location and when you are planning your initial entry?


My profile and signature are accurate and updated. My location is Dubai and landing planned for first week of October


----------



## TheExpatriate

syeralia said:


> I pray to Allah the current situation of Pakistan have no bad impact on our cases
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


I don't think it has to do with the country's situation. My country had a Coup D'Etat, my wife's country is almost in a civil war at the moment, and we got the visas in due time


Even worse, my country has sentenced an Australian journalist to jail based on NO EVIDENCE (just for working for an anti-regime TV station) ...... That was before my grant ..... nothing happened.


----------



## cloudops

Guys: Just added my signatures


----------



## bilal1

syeralia said:


> I pray to Allah the current situation of Pakistan have no bad impact on our cases
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


Amin


----------



## bilal1

blacknight_81 said:


> And no long term bad effect to Pakistan as well!


Amin


----------



## imranrk

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> I have reached Sydney safe and sound Alhamdulilah. Weather is bit cold for us . Thai Air was good enough, both leg of flights were fine however Bangkok-Sydney was bit better. We had a transit of 1 hours and 20 mins and it was just good enough to reach the 747 and boarding process, as we had to walk a lot at Bangkok airport. Caution : be careful about your hand carry weight specially if you are traveling with family coz you have to drag all of that for around a kilometer.
> We had not labeled visa on our passports and it didnt create any issues at any of the airports. Be sure to keep photocopies of the grant notification as they usually want to keep that. We are living in a unit in shared accommodation with a Pakistani family, so it has been a very comfortable few days as everything is available and they are very helpful. Have registered with medicare and opened our bank accounts at NAB. Going through central link and other basic registrations.
> Please let me know if any other information is required.
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


Congrats. Are you planning to settle down or is it a validation trip? and How much did it cost you for the ticket, accommodation etc? All the best for rest of your stay!!


----------



## Hiki

I m waiting


----------



## letstalk

TheExpatriate said:


> My profile and signature are accurate and updated. My location is Dubai and landing planned for first week of October




Great. I m in abu dhabi. Planning to land after eid ul adha


----------



## Hasnain

Hiki said:


> I m waiting


 Me too!


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

Hasnain said:


> Me too!


Good to know I am not the only one left.


----------



## BOLT

Thanks for everyone's good wishes and lets pray that we all get grants and/or medical calls in this week which is starting in few hours


----------



## Waqarali20005

some one please let me know how can i call this number from 131 881 from pakistan? what prefixes etc are required. this is the contact number of DIBP Adelaide office. Anyone how previously called them??


----------



## waseem_expat

Hiki said:


> Signature Updated .
> Hi can anyone plz guide that after medicals finalised in how much days can we expect grant .


If your med are not referred you are likely to get the grant letter in 2 weeks.


----------



## waseem_expat

syeralia said:


> I pray to Allah the current situation of Pakistan have no bad impact on our cases
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


hoping the same


----------



## waseem_expat

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Good to know I am not the only one left.


@Sikandar and @Hasnain,

as per your signatures, you did your med+pcc way back in Mar-13. I would suggest you to email/phone your respective COs and ask them to redo your Med and PCC. It will save you a few months as you will definitely be asked to redo meds and PCC in near future, when your CO wakes up or your SC is finalized.


----------



## BOLT

waseem_expat said:


> If your med are not referred you are likely to get the grant letter in 2 weeks.


Medicals for me and my family cleared on or before 18th August. Still waiting for grant


----------



## BOLT

Waqarali20005 said:


> some one please let me know how can i call this number from 131 881 from pakistan? what prefixes etc are required. this is the contact number of DIBP Adelaide office. Anyone how previously called them??


Said number is for GSM Help Desk and can be called from within Australia. When calling from outside Australia you should dial +61 1300 364 613

I never called this number but various people on other forums say that one needs to wait for 15 to 20 minutes till your call is attended. Let us know your experience.


----------



## Waqarali20005

BOLT said:


> Said number is for GSM Help Desk and can be called from within Australia. When calling from outside Australia you should dial +61 1300 364 613
> 
> I never called this number but various people on other forums say that one needs to wait for 15 to 20 minutes till your call is attended. Let us know your experience.


i think the time to call is over today as its already 05 pm in sydney... will call them in morning tomorrow and sure will let you know about my expereince. thanks for updating


----------



## Qzee

Hi Everyone,

Just got the email i have been waiting for over a year now!!! Finally got the Immi grant notification...Extremely happy and wish all those waiting a very good luck...Planning validation visit in December...thinking Sydney...Best regards QZee


----------



## waseem_expat

BOLT said:


> Medicals for me and my family cleared on or before 18th August. Still waiting for grant


your External Security Checks are over ?


----------



## Waqarali20005

Qzee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just got the email i have been waiting for over a year now!!! Finally got the Immi grant notification...Extremely happy and wish all those waiting a very good luck...Planning validation visit in December...thinking Sydney...Best regards QZee


Congrats, Alhumdulillah


----------



## Mani2k

Guys a question for you....
I am unable to check the details of visa on VEVO instead getting some 'error(3)' and the errors states that call 131 881 for resolution. I cannot ring this number outside Australia, in Pakistan Australian High Commission can't help me in this. Does anyone having same issue? I can check the details of my dependents on VEVO i.e wife and my daughter, but not mine


----------



## mah

Qzee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just got the email i have been waiting for over a year now!!! Finally got the Immi grant notification...Extremely happy and wish all those waiting a very good luck...Planning validation visit in December...thinking Sydney...Best regards QZee


After long wait........anyways.....Finally, done.

Congrats


----------



## blacknight_81

Mani2k said:


> Guys a question for you....
> I am unable to check the details of visa on VEVO instead getting some 'error(3)' and the errors states that call 131 881 for resolution. I cannot ring this number outside Australia, in Pakistan Australian High Commission can't help me in this. Does anyone having same issue? I can check the details of my dependents on VEVO i.e wife and my daughter, but not mine



There is a thread dedicated to this issue, please check below for the link:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/142125-vevo-error-3-a.html


----------



## BOLT

waseem_expat said:


> your External Security Checks are over ?


CO never told me specifically when ESC started and whether completed or not but I do assume that these are complete due to following situation.

I complained to IGIS in Feb 14 and they said that my application is with ASIO and everything is proceeding normal. I was told to contact IGIS again if my application is not finalised till Aug 14. So I complained to IGIS again on 1st August 14 and got reply that ASIO does not have my application now and I should contact DIBP for status updates.

Am I right to assume that my ESC are done???


----------



## waseem_expat

BOLT said:


> CO never told me specifically when ESC started and whether completed or not but I do assume that these are complete due to following situation.
> 
> I complained to IGIS in Feb 14 and they said that my application is with ASIO and everything is proceeding normal. I was told to contact IGIS again if my application is not finalised till Aug 14. So I complained to IGIS again on 1st August 14 and got reply that ASIO does not have my application now and I should contact DIBP for status updates.
> 
> Am I right to assume that my ESC are done???


yes, It suggests that your ESC are done. why don't you give your CO or DIBP a call, you will get an accurate picture of your case.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Bhaio got my grant today in the morning. One of the best mornings ever. Thanx everyone for being patient and helping eachother. We are family of 4. Will moving to perth in mid oct. Any one want to join?


----------



## BOLT

waseem_expat said:


> yes, It suggests that your ESC are done. why don't you give your CO or DIBP a call, you will get an accurate picture of your case.


Thanks for quick reply. I called last week on Brisbane number (do not have CO or adelaide number) but standard reply. I emailed today and got standard reply after 30 minutes from another visa processing officer.

Should I forward IGIS response and email CO asking that if my ESC is done, Meds/PCC are done then they are waiting for what? I mean referring IGIS email to DIBP is ok ???


----------



## waseem_expat

BOLT said:


> Thanks for quick reply. I called last week on Brisbane number (do not have CO or adelaide number) but standard reply. I emailed today and got standard reply after 30 minutes from another visa processing officer.
> 
> Should I forward IGIS response and email CO asking that if my ESC is done, Meds/PCC are done then they are waiting for what? I mean referring IGIS email to DIBP is ok ???


Emailing your CO and asking for status is not going to work. they will again send you a standard reply. They discourage status queries. Phone usally works as you get a better non-standard reply. 

I would say give it a month, Insha Allah you will get your grant before Oct.


----------



## mah

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Bhaio got my grant today in the morning. One of the best mornings ever. Thanx everyone for being patient and helping eachother. We are family of 4. Will moving to perth in mid oct. Any one want to join?


Less than 5 months, great 

Congratsssss


----------



## Qzee

Hi Sarfraz,

Congratulations. I got the grant today also but mine took more than 2 years. Anyway better late than never. I have a WA sponsorship and we are a family of 4 too. We are thinking about moving to Perth but not before December. You have a SA sponsorship? Good luck with the move. Regards QZee



sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Bhaio got my grant today in the morning. One of the best mornings ever. Thanx everyone for being patient and helping eachother. We are family of 4. Will moving to perth in mid oct. Any one want to join?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Qzee said:


> Hi Sarfraz,
> 
> Congratulations. I got the grant today also but mine took more than 2 years. Anyway better late than never. I have a WA sponsorship and we are a family of 4 too. We are thinking about moving to Perth but not before December. You have a SA sponsorship? Good luck with the move. Regards QZee


well i will initially move to perth as i have some family members there. after all formalities i will try different looking for a job. and may subsequently move to Adelaide. or may not move there at all. let see. stay in touch. which city r u based in? pm me ur cell.


----------



## letstalk

Qzee said:


> Hi Everyone, Just got the email i have been waiting for over a year now!!! Finally got the Immi grant notification...Extremely happy and wish all those waiting a very good luck...Planning validation visit in December...thinking Sydney...Best regards QZee



Congrats bro


----------



## BOLT

waseem_expat said:


> Emailing your CO and asking for status is not going to work. they will again send you a standard reply. They discourage status queries. Phone usally works as you get a better non-standard reply.
> 
> I would say give it a month, Insha Allah you will get your grant before Oct.


Insha Allah.

Many congrats to Sarfaraz Ahmed and Qzee for their grants


----------



## Qzee

Thank you everyone


----------



## Hasnain

Qzee said:


> Hi Sarfraz,
> 
> Congratulations. I got the grant today also but mine took more than 2 years. Anyway better late than never. I have a WA sponsorship and we are a family of 4 too. We are thinking about moving to Perth but not before December. You have a SA sponsorship? Good luck with the move. Regards QZee


Congrats Bro!


----------



## saeeds

imranrk said:


> Congrats. Are you planning to settle down or is it a validation trip? and How much did it cost you for the ticket, accommodation etc? All the best for rest of your stay!!


Thanks, I am planning to settle down. The tickets are of 66000 PKR for adult and 58000 PKR for my daughter of 6 years. Its even cheaper than Emirates via IOM . IOM was offering me 83000PKR for adult but they do give you luggage of 40 KG per person. I did the calculation and Thai was 45000 PKR cheaper for three tickets as compared to Emirates via IOM and Thai allowed us 30 KG per person unofficially as we were on immigration visa and traveling for the first time. So it was a good decision in the end for me.
As i mentioned I am on a shared accommodation with a Pakistani family and I have to pay 800$ per month for rent including the bills ( electricity , water & internet).
DO let me know if any other information is required.

Regards,
Saeed


----------



## indiference

Qzee said:


> Hi Everyone, Just got the email i have been waiting for over a year now!!! Finally got the Immi grant notification...Extremely happy and wish all those waiting a very good luck...Planning validation visit in December...thinking Sydney...Best regards QZee


Congrats....wish you all the best.


----------



## indiference

BOLT said:


> CO never told me specifically when ESC started and whether completed or not but I do assume that these are complete due to following situation. I complained to IGIS in Feb 14 and they said that my application is with ASIO and everything is proceeding normal. I was told to contact IGIS again if my application is not finalised till Aug 14. So I complained to IGIS again on 1st August 14 and got reply that ASIO does not have my application now and I should contact DIBP for status updates. Am I right to assume that my ESC are done???


Yes, appearantly you SC are completed.


----------



## Avatar82

saeeds said:


> Thanks, I am planning to settle down. The tickets are of 66000 PKR for adult and 58000 PKR for my daughter of 6 years. Its even cheaper than Emirates via IOM . IOM was offering me 83000PKR for adult but they do give you luggage of 40 KG per person. I did the calculation and Thai was 45000 PKR cheaper for three tickets as compared to Emirates via IOM and Thai allowed us 30 KG per person unofficially as we were on immigration visa and traveling for the first time. So it was a good decision in the end for me.
> As i mentioned I am on a shared accommodation with a Pakistani family and I have to pay 800$ per month for rent including the bills ( electricity , water & internet).
> DO let me know if any other information is required.
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


The fares that you have mentioned for Thai are via IOM or directly via Thai airways?
And secondly are you traveling from Karachi?


----------



## x10sive

*Need Help*



x10sive said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread and wants to share a problem to get your feedback and suggestions.
> 
> I was employed in company in Karachi. They sent me for projects to UAE (Abu Dhabi) where they have their partner company (Visa arrangements done by them). So I was like an outsource resource.
> 
> BTW I belongs to IT sector so those who belongs to IT sector knows this is very common in our field.
> 
> I normally stayed there, complete projects and comes back to Pakistan and then went back for new one.
> 
> One day I got call from my boss in Pakistan to come back and not to worry about the project since he had some issues with his partner company until it resolves.
> 
> I followed his ordered and came back to Pakistan. The story ends here.
> 
> Now DIAC asked me to get the PCC from UAE since I lived more then 12 months there.
> 
> I applied the PCC from UAE but they are not issuing it and also not mentioning any reason. I was going through some forums and came to know that if there is any issue they dont issue certificate.
> 
> I asked someone to check about it who informed me that the company who arranged visa for me while i was working in UAE, they placed a complain against me that i was absconded so they can cancel my visa in my absence and get someone else to finish the project.
> 
> It was a complete surprise for me since i only new that the visa expired if you do not enter 6 months from the date of your exit. i never knew that we need to cancel it.
> 
> I have their number so I called them and explain the scenario to take back his complain but they are cooperating and now not even picking up my calls.
> 
> *I want you to please suggest me what to do now ? Specially those who are in UAE are requested to shed some light on it ? *


Guys a quick update and need your help and suggestions. I have informed DIBP about the issue I was facing that they are not issuing me the certificate for above mentioned reason. 

Since i have applied the certificate I send them copy of the receipt which they accepted as a proof of application. Now they want a proof that what I am saying is true and the reason of not issuing certificate is not something else. 

Does anyone know or can ask someone who may know if there is a possible to get a passport status document which will show the issue is complaint and nothing else ?


----------



## darian21

Since i have been waiting for a year now for Medical and PCC should I generate HAPID and front load medicals.

Should I call IGIS as CO did not answer my last email sent a month ago?

Thanks in advance for you inputs


----------



## waseem_expat

darian21 said:


> Since i have been waiting for a year now for Medical and PCC should I generate HAPID and front load medicals.
> 
> Should I call IGIS as CO did not answer my last email sent a month ago?
> 
> Thanks in advance for you inputs


your application is 1.1 yr old, do not front load Meds and PCC yet as these determine your Initial Entry Date. 

It is likely that your SC is still in progress and it still may take a few months more. I would suggest you to launch a complaint with IGIS. This will give you current status your SC. 

Wait till December at least before front loading the Meds.


----------



## BOLT

darian21 said:


> Since i have been waiting for a year now for Medical and PCC should I generate HAPID and front load medicals.
> 
> Should I call IGIS as CO did not answer my last email sent a month ago?
> 
> Thanks in advance for you inputs



Do complaint with IGIS, most probably they will respond that things are in routine and you should contact them after six months. In this case, you should wait few more months (4-6) before front loading Meds / PCC.

If you are lucky, then you may get that your application is not with them meaning your external checks are over, in this case go ahead with Meds / PCC.


----------



## BOLT

x10sive said:


> Guys a quick update and need your help and suggestions. I have informed DIBP about the issue I was facing that they are not issuing me the certificate for above mentioned reason.
> 
> Since i have applied the certificate I send them copy of the receipt which they accepted as a proof of application. Now they want a proof that what I am saying is true and the reason of not issuing certificate is not something else.
> 
> Does anyone know or can ask someone who may know if there is a possible to get a passport status document which will show the issue is complaint and nothing else ?


Although people in UAE may suggest some other solutions but in my view you should at least get a certificate from your boss in Karachi stating all this on company letterhead. Then notarise it with maximum stamps etc. Send this to DIBP.


----------



## x10sive

BOLT said:


> Although people in UAE may suggest some other solutions but in my view you should at least get a certificate from your boss in Karachi stating all this on company letterhead. Then notarise it with maximum stamps etc. Send this to DIBP.


I have already prepare that and shared it with DIBP. Need help to get a status document from UAE. Anyone ?


----------



## blacknight_81

x10sive said:


> I have already prepare that and shared it with DIBP. Need help to get a status document from UAE. Anyone ?


If your question is related to PCC, which is not being issued, then try contacting them by email (dubai police) and ask them the reason. 

This might work.


----------



## omer haroon

saeeds said:


> Thanks, I am planning to settle down. The tickets are of 66000 PKR for adult and 58000 PKR for my daughter of 6 years. Its even cheaper than Emirates via IOM . IOM was offering me 83000PKR for adult but they do give you luggage of 40 KG per person. I did the calculation and Thai was 45000 PKR cheaper for three tickets as compared to Emirates via IOM and Thai allowed us 30 KG per person unofficially as we were on immigration visa and traveling for the first time. So it was a good decision in the end for me.
> As i mentioned I am on a shared accommodation with a Pakistani family and I have to pay 800$ per month for rent including the bills ( electricity , water & internet).
> DO let me know if any other information is required.
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


Salam saeed..

Is the price you quoted from lahore or karachi and to which australian city?
Also, how did u find this pakistani family to share accomodation with?? please guide


----------



## anamina

So its official , I have a CO now !!!! 2nd Sept ! but they have asked for alot of things including bank statements , spouse English despite the fact that we submitted his O and A level results. forms 80 and 1221 for us both. Im a bit very worried about the bank statements as mine are pretty bad ( big spender ) ... amitferns we both applied on the same date , I have a feeling you're next and you might even get a direct grant as you don't have a lazy agent messing up your appication


----------



## AUSA

anamina said:


> So its official , I have a CO now !!!! 2nd Sept ! but they have asked for alot of things including bank statements , spouse English despite the fact that we submitted his O and A level results. forms 80 and 1221 for us both. Im a bit very worried about the bank statements as mine are pretty bad ( big spender ) ... amitferns we both applied on the same date , I have a feeling you're next and you might even get a direct grant as you don't have a lazy agent messing up your appication


You dont have to worry .. Bank statement is to prove paid employment .. It does not matter how much u spend & left in ur account as long as ur salary transfer & shows in bank statement.. Resent spouse english proof & hopefully CO will accept it ..


----------



## anamina

AUSA said:


> You dont have to worry .. Bank statement is to prove paid employment .. It does not matter how much u spend & left in ur account as long as ur salary transfer & shows in bank statement.. Resent spouse english proof & hopefully CO will accept it ..


another issue is that I started work in 2010 as an architect in pakistan. They have asked me for my registration as an architect from 2010 to 2014 but i only registered myself in Aug 2013 because here in Pak you do not really need a regsitration UNLESS you are opening up your own firm. If i tell this to the CO will they accept it ??? I am very worried. I dont know why they want my registration, afterall I did get a positive assessment from their architects board for my profession !!


----------



## blacknight_81

anamina said:


> another issue is that I started work in 2010 as an architect in pakistan. They have asked me for my registration as an architect from 2010 to 2014 but i only registered myself in Aug 2013 because here in Pak you do not really need a regsitration UNLESS you are opening up your own firm. If i tell this to the CO will they accept it ??? I am very worried. I dont know why they want my registration, afterall I did get a positive assessment from their architects board for my profession !!


Just state this fact to your CO and it should be fine.


----------



## darian21

anamina said:


> another issue is that I started work in 2010 as an architect in pakistan. They have asked me for my registration as an architect from 2010 to 2014 but i only registered myself in Aug 2013 because here in Pak you do not really need a regsitration UNLESS you are opening up your own firm. If i tell this to the CO will they accept it ??? I am very worried. I dont know why they want my registration, afterall I did get a positive assessment from their architects board for my profession !!


Hi anamina

you have mentioned ACS as your assessment body in your signature. Isnt it supposed to be AACA ???


----------



## samy25

anamina said:


> another issue is that I started work in 2010 as an architect in pakistan. They have asked me for my registration as an architect from 2010 to 2014 but i only registered myself in Aug 2013 because here in Pak you do not really need a regsitration UNLESS you are opening up your own firm. If i tell this to the CO will they accept it ??? I am very worried. I dont know why they want my registration, afterall I did get a positive assessment from their architects board for my profession !!


first of all bank statement they need for transferred salary proof.... 
plus give them ur registration what ever date is there and plus provide them explanation that what is the working practice in Pakistan. in support if u can manage provide them a letter from your employer explaining that registration was not mandatory for your job at that time.

hope all will be well and yes, book IELTS for spouse as i am going through even band 5 will be enough.
btw anamina PM me ur CO and team.. as mine is 7


----------



## shehpar

BOLT said:


> Do complaint with IGIS, most probably they will respond that things are in routine and you should contact them after six months. In this case, you should wait few more months (4-6) before front loading Meds / PCC.
> 
> If you are lucky, then you may get that your application is not with them meaning your external checks are over, in this case go ahead with Meds / PCC.


I did my complaint last week and received the following response. 

"You recently made a complaint about a visa application to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security. We have not identified any unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case and there are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage.



I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago. Many factors can affect the length of time taken to process a visa, including:
• visa type
• the complexity of the case, 
• the planning levels and priority for the visa category
• the number of applications lodged.

Every year the Australian Government sets the overall migration program as part of the Budget process. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) has a responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted overall and within each visa category are in accordance with the planning levels. 

The length of time taken to process a visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application. Many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note you may be able to assist the DIBP by contacting your case officer to confirm there is no missing information in your visa application. Missing information can contribute significantly to visa processing times.



More information can be obtained from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

If you still do not know the outcome of the visa application by March 2015 please contact us again. "

What does that mean? Is it still with them?


----------



## shiraz

shehpar said:


> I did my complaint last week and received the following response.
> 
> "You recently made a complaint about a visa application to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security. We have not identified any unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case and there are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago. Many factors can affect the length of time taken to process a visa, including:
> • visa type
> • the complexity of the case,
> • the planning levels and priority for the visa category
> • the number of applications lodged.
> 
> Every year the Australian Government sets the overall migration program as part of the Budget process. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) has a responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted overall and within each visa category are in accordance with the planning levels.
> 
> The length of time taken to process a visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application. Many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note you may be able to assist the DIBP by contacting your case officer to confirm there is no missing information in your visa application. Missing information can contribute significantly to visa processing times.
> 
> 
> 
> More information can be obtained from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> If you still do not know the outcome of the visa application by March 2015 please contact us again. "
> 
> What does that mean? Is it still with them?


I also complained to IGIS a few days ago and received the same response to contact after March 2015.

This basically means our cases are still with them.

-shiraz


----------



## BOLT

It means that your External Security Checks are currently in progress and they expect to complete these before March 2015.

In my point of view, you should not front load your Meds/PCC at this time. Wait till Jan 15 at least.



shehpar said:


> I did my complaint last week and received the following response.
> 
> "You recently made a complaint about a visa application to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security. We have not identified any unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case and there are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that this visa application was lodged some time ago. Many factors can affect the length of time taken to process a visa, including:
> • visa type
> • the complexity of the case,
> • the planning levels and priority for the visa category
> • the number of applications lodged.
> 
> Every year the Australian Government sets the overall migration program as part of the Budget process. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) has a responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted overall and within each visa category are in accordance with the planning levels.
> 
> The length of time taken to process a visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application. Many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note you may be able to assist the DIBP by contacting your case officer to confirm there is no missing information in your visa application. Missing information can contribute significantly to visa processing times.
> 
> 
> 
> More information can be obtained from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> If you still do not know the outcome of the visa application by March 2015 please contact us again. "
> 
> What does that mean? Is it still with them?


----------



## anamina

samy25 said:


> first of all bank statement they need for transferred salary proof....
> plus give them ur registration what ever date is there and plus provide them explanation that what is the working practice in Pakistan. in support if u can manage provide them a letter from your employer explaining that registration was not mandatory for your job at that time.
> 
> hope all will be well and yes, book IELTS for spouse as i am going through even band 5 will be enough.
> btw anamina PM me ur CO and team.. as mine is 7


samy ! agent hasnt disclosed CO name or anything she just forwarded me the attachments , Ill ask her this week and tell you , I am going to get a letter from the employer stating this , i had already sent them my registration dated aug 2013 but they particularly asked for registration from 2010 ( the yr i started work ) Now im feeling very worried that they might not overlook this !


----------



## samy25

anamina said:


> samy ! agent hasnt disclosed CO name or anything she just forwarded me the attachments , Ill ask her this week and tell you , I am going to get a letter from the employer stating this , i had already sent them my registration dated aug 2013 but they particularly asked for registration from 2010 ( the yr i started work ) Now im feeling very worried that they might not overlook this !


Do not worry, go to your employer for letter addressing specific need .
plus as i understand u have imported ur application so u can see elodgement page .. Did u try view correspondence page? u can find email from CO in that too.


----------



## anamina

samy25 said:


> Do not worry, go to your employer for letter addressing specific need .
> plus as i understand u have imported ur application so u can see elodgement page .. Did u try view correspondence page? u can find email from CO in that too.


NO can't see any correspondence under the view correspondence section. But the lawyer received the mail in the e mail she has created for me. Apparently it was lying in the spam folder. We r submitting husband's primary school and higher studies of 4 yrs certification as proof of his functional English. No ielts.


----------



## adila

BOLT said:


> It means that your External Security Checks are currently in progress and they expect to complete these before March 2015.
> 
> In my point of view, you should not front load your Meds/PCC at this time. Wait till Jan 15 at least.


BOLT did u get ur Grant?


----------



## fmasaud84

saeeds said:


> Asalamoalikum,
> 
> I have reached Sydney safe and sound Alhamdulilah. Weather is bit cold for us . Thai Air was good enough, both leg of flights were fine however Bangkok-Sydney was bit better. We had a transit of 1 hours and 20 mins and it was just good enough to reach the 747 and boarding process, as we had to walk a lot at Bangkok airport. Caution : be careful about your hand carry weight specially if you are traveling with family coz you have to drag all of that for around a kilometer.
> We had not labeled visa on our passports and it didnt create any issues at any of the airports. Be sure to keep photocopies of the grant notification as they usually want to keep that. We are living in a unit in shared accommodation with a Pakistani family, so it has been a very comfortable few days as everything is available and they are very helpful. Have registered with medicare and opened our bank accounts at NAB. Going through central link and other basic registrations.
> Please let me know if any other information is required.
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


Hi,

how was the thai air plane and seats ?


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Okay so finally i have been assigned a CO frm team 7 and she has asked to submit for 80 and 1221. Also she wants our polio ce


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Okay so finally i have been assigned a CO frm team 7 and she has asked to submit for 80 and 1221. Also she wantS our polio certificates. My question is that in form 1221 where it asks our intended date of travel to austrlia. Shud we leave it blank or what? And there is another question that asks what do u intend to gain frm this trip..what do have to write there?


----------



## esm1985

sanazahidkhan said:


> Okay so finally i have been assigned a CO frm team 7 and she has asked to submit for 80 and 1221. Also she wants our polio ce


Hi Sana,

Can you please share your timeline? Visa application date? and 189 or 190?

Regards


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Also does anyone have an idea that after sumitting meds hownlong it will take to receive a grant?


----------



## sanazahidkhan

So sorry..ok so my application was submitted on june 7th. For subclass 189. CO assigned on august 26th. And asked for meds for all of us.polio certificates.form 80 and 1221 for me and my hubby. Im in a dilemma as well. I traveled to saudi arabia on the 9th of june so i did travel with a polio certificate but its from a local clinic! Not the one with pakistani govt logo on top.i came here on my hubbys visa.hes working here. And they have clearly said that they need the official polio certificates. What should i do? I cant go back to pak to get them? Wud be quite expensive! Plz help


----------



## TheExpatriate

sanazahidkhan said:


> So sorry..ok so my application was submitted on june 7th. For subclass 189. CO assigned on august 26th. And asked for meds for all of us.polio certificates.form 80 and 1221 for me and my hubby. Im in a dilemma as well. I traveled to saudi arabia on the 9th of june so i did travel with a polio certificate but its from a local clinic! Not the one with pakistani govt logo on top.i came here on my hubbys visa.hes working here. And they have clearly said that they need the official polio certificates. What should i do? I cant go back to pak to get them? Wud be quite expensive! Plz help


can't you get the Polio vaccine certificate in KSA ?


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Yea i guess i will have to check into that...hmmph..how bout my form 1221 question anyone?


----------



## esm1985

sanazahidkhan said:


> So sorry..ok so my application was submitted on june 7th. For subclass 189. CO assigned on august 26th. And asked for meds for all of us.polio certificates.form 80 and 1221 for me and my hubby. Im in a dilemma as well. I traveled to saudi arabia on the 9th of june so i did travel with a polio certificate but its from a local clinic! Not the one with pakistani govt logo on top.i came here on my hubbys visa.hes working here. And they have clearly said that they need the official polio certificates. What should i do? I cant go back to pak to get them? Wud be quite expensive! Plz help


Don't you have any relative/friend doctor working in Govt hospital in Pak? He/She should be able to help you.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sanazahidkhan said:


> Okay so finally i have been assigned a CO frm team 7 and she has asked to submit for 80 and 1221. Also she wantS our polio certificates. My question is that in form 1221 where it asks our intended date of travel to austrlia. Shud we leave it blank or what? And there is another question that asks what do u intend to gain frm this trip..what do have to write there?



Intended date : leave blank

Which question # about gain from trip?


----------



## gemini10

Hello
I am new on this site. Me and my husband planning to apply immigration of australia but we r so confused that should we apply through consultant or not? We r going to apply on visa 189. My husband is a telecom engoneer. We afraid that if we apply online we can do some mistakes.
Can u guys suggest me what should we do?
What should be the probability of rejection?
Majority people apply through consultant or apply by their own?
Thankyou
Regards
Sheema


----------



## Najhass

Has anyone been assigned Team 32, Adelaide? if yes could you please provide their phone number?


----------



## Omair

Anybody who's application for 189 with *Brisbane Team 33*, please reply.


----------



## Hasnain

Omair said:


> Anybody who's application for 189 with Brisbane Team 33, please reply.


I am having team 33!


----------



## Mechanical Engineer

Hi All,

I am Shafeeq UL Hassan from Bangladesh, since Pakistani and Bangladeshis fall in high security risk countries thought of asking for help from my Pakistani vbrothers. I have been appointed CO today who has asked me to submit medicals & PCC. I want to delay my IED, can I request the CO to get the routine processing of my application done and when its over then I may submit the medical & PCC? I want to delay my IED as much as possible, does anyone has such an experience? Please help!

Thanks.


----------



## Hasnain

Mechanical Engineer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Shafeeq UL Hassan from Bangladesh, since Pakistani and Bangladeshis fall in high security risk countries thought of asking for help from my Pakistani vbrothers. I have been appointed CO today who has asked me to submit medicals & PCC. I want to delay my IED, can I request the CO to get the routine processing of my application done and when its over then I may submit the medical & PCC? I want to delay my IED as much as possible, does anyone has such an experience? Please help!
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, you can ask to do Meds after Security Checks. It will not have any negative impact on your application.


----------



## shoaib.pk

*190 Visa Processing Time for Pakistanis*

Hi everyone,

I just joined the forum and I want to ask about visa processing time for 190.

I lodged my visa on May 25, 2014 (190, South Australia)
After receiving medical PCC and for 80 form 1221, uploaded all the docs on Sep 01. I talked to my consultant and he told me that it may take another 2-3 months to receive grant email. But looking at you guys timelines, i think its too much. Could anyone tell me how long it could take to process the visa? Regards.


----------



## shoaib.pk

sheema said:


> Hello
> I am new on this site. Me and my husband planning to apply immigration of australia but we r so confused that should we apply through consultant or not? We r going to apply on visa 189. My husband is a telecom engoneer. We afraid that if we apply online we can do some mistakes.
> Can u guys suggest me what should we do?
> What should be the probability of rejection?
> Majority people apply through consultant or apply by their own?
> Thankyou
> Regards
> Sheema


Hi, im also a telecom engineer and i have applied for 190 visa. Though im doing it through a consultant but having talked to a few friends who are doing that themselves, i think its not that difficult. A lot of help is available online. Refer to official sites and also the online forums.


----------



## Waqarali20005

COs now a days are really going slow, i uploaded passport and birth certificates of my newborn child etc etc. to my CO on 27th of August. He/She responded on 2nd sep stating that they need child's passport to generate her HAP ID but at the same time they added her in my application and even passport number was mentioned in visa application summary included in Co's email. Apparently they failed to see her passport and asked for that again, which i attached and sent them on the same day. Till date i am unable to generate Health referral letter for her because of lack of HAP ID. Ideally, HAP ID should have been generated the moment my CHild was added to the application. I had some urgent travelling plans in next week, but if this thing gets delayed, i might have to defer intended travelling, which is really frustrating me. In my opinion the Case Officers should be responsible enough to see whether the documents have been attached or not. I don't know who should i contact as repetitive emails to CO will definitely offend him/her.Any suggestions??


----------



## a_iqbal

Omair said:


> Anybody who's application for 189 with *Brisbane Team 33*, please reply.


yes, my application is with team 33 brisbane


----------



## bilal1

Qzee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just got the email i have been waiting for over a year now!!! Finally got the Immi grant notification...Extremely happy and wish all those waiting a very good luck...Planning validation visit in December...thinking Sydney...Best regards QZee


Congrates Qzee on your awaited grant.
In which state you are going to land ?


----------



## bilal1

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Bhaio got my grant today in the morning. One of the best mornings ever. Thanx everyone for being patient and helping eachother. We are family of 4. Will moving to perth in mid oct. Any one want to join?


Congrates bro.


----------



## mah

Qzee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just got the email i have been waiting for over a year now!!! Finally got the Immi grant notification...Extremely happy and wish all those waiting a very good luck...Planning validation visit in December...thinking Sydney...Best regards QZee


Good to see, congrats dear.


----------



## gemini10

shoaib.pk said:


> Hi, im also a telecom engineer and i have applied for 190 visa. Though im doing it through a consultant but having talked to a few friends who are doing that themselves, i think its not that difficult. A lot of help is available online. Refer to official sites and also the online forums.


Thankyou so much shoaib.


----------



## bilal1

saeeds said:


> Thanks, I am planning to settle down. The tickets are of 66000 PKR for adult and 58000 PKR for my daughter of 6 years. Its even cheaper than Emirates via IOM . IOM was offering me 83000PKR for adult but they do give you luggage of 40 KG per person. I did the calculation and Thai was 45000 PKR cheaper for three tickets as compared to Emirates via IOM and Thai allowed us 30 KG per person unofficially as we were on immigration visa and traveling for the first time. So it was a good decision in the end for me.
> As i mentioned I am on a shared accommodation with a Pakistani family and I have to pay 800$ per month for rent including the bills ( electricity , water & internet).
> DO let me know if any other information is required.
> 
> Regards,
> Saeed


Thanks saad, The fare is from KHI ?


----------



## athar.dcsian

*Tax Document*

Can someone please guide about tax document which needs to be submitted as employment evidence. 

Actually, I left the company 7 years back but I have monthly salary slips that show tax deduction as well. Will the salary slips and a tax deduction certificate from company will be sufficient for DIBP? or do I need something else?

Regards,
Athar


----------



## shoaib.pk

athar.dcsian said:


> Can someone please guide about tax document which needs to be submitted as employment evidence.
> 
> Actually, I left the company 7 years back but I have monthly salary slips that show tax deduction as well. Will the salary slips and a tax deduction certificate from company will be sufficient for DIBP? or do I need something else?
> 
> Regards,
> Athar


Call the HR department of your company for tax deduction certificates because that's where i got my payslips and tax deduction certificates from. As proofs of my professional experience, i provided (1) reference/experience letter with joining and leaving dates of a company (2) Payslips (3) Bank Statements of my salary account (4) Tax deduction certificates.


----------



## BOLT

adila said:


> BOLT did u get ur Grant?


Not yet. Still waiting. Pray for us


----------



## athar.dcsian

shoaib.pk said:


> Call the HR department of your company for tax deduction certificates because that's where i got my payslips and tax deduction certificates from. As proofs of my professional experience, i provided (1) reference/experience letter with joining and leaving dates of a company (2) Payslips (3) Bank Statements of my salary account (4) Tax deduction certificates.


Hi Shoaib,

So do you mean HR will already have my tax deduction certificate OR will they contact with FBR to get one? If later, is this hard process for them as my case is very old now (7 years back)?

Thanks,
Athar


----------



## shoaib.pk

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> 
> So do you mean HR will already have my tax deduction certificate OR will they contact with FBR to get one? If later, is this hard process for them as my case is very old now (7 years back)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Athar


Depends upon how well managed your company is. If they have your record, it can be done in a day or two.


----------



## athar.dcsian

shoaib.pk said:


> Depends upon how well managed your company is. If they have your record, it can be done in a day or two.


Sorry. I still didn't get this completely. Do you mean companies are used to have it already OR do they request FBR when required (as in my case)?


----------



## zahoorahmed

athar.dcsian said:


> Sorry. I still didn't get this completely. Do you mean companies are used to have it already OR do they request FBR when required (as in my case)?



They will get it on your request.


----------



## shoaib.pk

athar.dcsian said:


> Sorry. I still didn't get this completely. Do you mean companies are used to have it already OR do they request FBR when required (as in my case)?


They have to get it from FBR, but for that they need to have your complete employment history. There are very ill managed companies who often dont have record of their employees for long. There is another way you could try, go to FBR site and find your NTN number by entering your CNIC no. Then call FBR helpline and ask them if you could have your tax payment record yourself.


----------



## hammadmirza

@sarfraz.ahmed: congratulations for the grant 

I see you are on 190 / SA, i think that means you have to live and work for first 2 years in SA. Correct me if i am wrong, that period starts from your first date of entry in Australia or from the date of grant if onshore.

So can you really stay in Perth or maybe work as well ?

Just curious because i am also in process of 190 / VIC and i was under the impression i have to live in VIC for my first 2 years.



sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well i will initially move to perth as i have some family members there. after all formalities i will try different looking for a job. and may subsequently move to Adelaide. or may not move there at all. let see. stay in touch. which city r u based in? pm me ur cell.


----------



## gemini10

shoaib.pk said:


> Call the HR department of your company for tax deduction certificates because that's where i got my payslips and tax deduction certificates from. As proofs of my professional experience, i provided (1) reference/experience letter with joining and leaving dates of a company (2) Payslips (3) Bank Statements of my salary account (4) Tax deduction certificates.


These tax deduction certificates are needed foe acs assessment or needed after acs assessment?


----------



## hammadmirza

sheema said:


> These tax deduction certificates are needed foe acs assessment or needed after acs assessment?


As part of the visa application for 189 / 190 or 489, when invited.


----------



## mah

zahoorahmed said:


> They will get it on your request.


i can't believe in your timelines, what the hack is going on ...............?


----------



## shoaib.pk

sheema said:


> These tax deduction certificates are needed foe acs assessment or needed after acs assessment?


These are required when you lodge visa. For skills assessment they are not required. If you have to get assessment as telecom engineer, the relevant authority is "Engineers Australia". You could visit their website for documents check list. Its roughly an experience letter from the company with Job descriptions listed, academic certificates, passport copy, and IELTS certificate with at least 6 bands in every module. Academic certificates and passport copies need to be verified by Notary Public. You also need to write CDRs. I got assessment in 2010 though applying for visa now. The procedure and required docs may have changed a little. Please confirm from Engineers Australia website.


----------



## gemini10

hammadmirza said:


> As part of the visa application for 189 / 190 or 489, when invited.


Ok..thankyou much.


----------



## BOLT

mah said:


> i can't believe in your timelines, what the hack is going on ...............?


I agree. There is something seriously wrong. Does DIBP intentionally delay our cases ???


----------



## whittakers

hi anyone pls with kidney disease who got PR visa?thank you.:-0


----------



## TheExpatriate

whittakers said:


> hi anyone pls with kidney disease who got PR visa?thank you.:-0


kidney disease is one of the major rejection reasons because of the "prejudice to access" rule. Sorry


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hammadmirza said:


> @sarfraz.ahmed: congratulations for the grant
> 
> I see you are on 190 / SA, i think that means you have to live and work for first 2 years in SA. Correct me if i am wrong, that period starts from your first date of entry in Australia or from the date of grant if onshore.
> 
> So can you really stay in Perth or maybe work as well ?
> 
> Just curious because i am also in process of 190 / VIC and i was under the impression i have to live in VIC for my first 2 years.


that 2 years can start any time when you are in Australia. doesnot have to be the first 2 years.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

shoaib.pk said:


> They have to get it from FBR, but for that they need to have your complete employment history. There are very ill managed companies who often dont have record of their employees for long. There is another way you could try, go to FBR site and find your NTN number by entering your CNIC no. Then call FBR helpline and ask them if you could have your tax payment record yourself.


well for my application I sent only 1 year tax statement. 3 years account statement and 9 years salary slips. i have claimed points for experience also and they were satisfied. your tax statement IS NOT provided by FBR. It is by your employer because they deduct and submit income tax to . it is called form 48 i think.


----------



## Omair

Qzee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just got the email i have been waiting for over a year now!!! Finally got the Immi grant notification...Extremely happy and wish all those waiting a very good luck...Planning validation visit in December...thinking Sydney...Best regards QZee


Best of luck!


----------



## Waqarali20005

I need help from those who are already based in Sydney..

I sent my documents for qualification assessment to ICAA. They dispatched the outcome letter on Aug 02, 2014 which i have not received till date. Now they are saying that they are willing to reprint the letter for me and gave me the option of arranging a pick up? my question is, which courier company provides such service to pakistan?


----------



## _shel

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> that 2 years can start any time when you are in Australia. doesnot have to be the first 2 years.


 Wrong, its meant to be the first 2 years from when you migrate.


----------



## hammadmirza

Quoting the declaration Form for Victoria SS

_2.	If the application is successful, my dependents and I intend to live in Victoria for at least two years. I understand that this two year commitment commences from the time that my sponsored visa is granted if I am already living in Victoria; or upon my arrival in Australia if I am currently living overseas.​_


----------



## shoaib.pk

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well for my application I sent only 1 year tax statement. 3 years account statement and 9 years salary slips. i have claimed points for experience also and they were satisfied. your tax statement IS NOT provided by FBR. It is by your employer because they deduct and submit income tax to . it is called form 48 i think.


I didn't provide tax certificate for my last year as my current employer told me that FBR can not issue certificate unless the fiscal year ends, so I thought may be the FBR issues these certificates. There is one more thing i asked but didn't get a complete answer. I applied for 190 (South Australia) on May 25, got call for medical and PCC which were uploaded on Sep 2. Approximately how much time it ll take from now onwards to receive grand letter? My consultant told me around 2 months, a friend said less than a month while some on internet are saying that got after 2 weeks. So whats the average time for issuance of grant?


----------



## Hasnain

20th month passing since lodgment! Wait is killing me!
Prayers for everyone's quick grant!


----------



## registerme

Hasnain said:


> 20th month passing since lodgment! Wait is killing me!
> Prayers for everyone's quick grant!


Hasnain, do u have long travel history? Or travel to high risk countries?


----------



## BOLT

Hasnain said:


> 20th month passing since lodgment! Wait is killing me!
> Prayers for everyone's quick grant!


I waited patiently from Dec 12 to June 14. This 'wait' mindset started when CO requested for Med/PCC in Jun 14. Now as per IGIS my external checks are complete and as per CO medicals are clear but still no grant 

Best thing is to quit thinking about it and continue routine life, if one can do that


----------



## Waqarali20005

BOLT said:


> I waited patiently from Dec 12 to June 14. This 'wait' mindset started when CO requested for Med/PCC in Jun 14. Now as per IGIS my external checks are complete and as per CO medicals are clear but still no grant
> 
> Best thing is to quit thinking about it and continue routine life, if one can do that


I suggest you to sit back, relax, chill out and help other forum members if you can by answering their questions. Visa will be issued to you when you are destined for it...


----------



## BOLT

Waqarali20005 said:


> I suggest you to sit back, relax, chill out and help other forum members if you can by answering their questions. Visa will be issued to you when you are destined for it...


Yeah! this is what (helping others) I am trying to do these days


----------



## Hasnain

registerme said:


> Hasnain, do u have long travel history? Or travel to high risk countries?


I have been to three countries other than Pakistan. No high risk country among these.


----------



## Hasnain

BOLT said:


> I waited patiently from Dec 12 to June 14. This 'wait' mindset started when CO requested for Med/PCC in Jun 14. Now as per IGIS my external checks are complete and as per CO medicals are clear but still no grant
> 
> Best thing is to quit thinking about it and continue routine life, if one can do that


Thanks for motivation. But the issue is my life is stuck as I can not plan anything right now. Can't accept new job, change house, etc.
Let's pray for quick grant!


----------



## Hasnain

Waqarali20005 said:


> I suggest you to sit back, relax, chill out and help other forum members if you can by answering their questions. Visa will be issued to you when you are destined for it...


My meds and PCC were requested by CO and done in Mar and Apr 2013.
Don't know if I have do redo meds and PCC..
Another uncertainty!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> I need help from those who are already based in Sydney..
> 
> I sent my documents for qualification assessment to ICAA. They dispatched the outcome letter on Aug 02, 2014 which i have not received till date. Now they are saying that they are willing to reprint the letter for me and gave me the option of arranging a pick up? my question is, which courier company provides such service to pakistan?


Brother, same happened to me, already elaborated in my timelines. Interesting thing is that I never received the original doc till yet. I took the services of DHL for doc pickup service which costed something PKR 7,000 to me. 

BTW, I'm unable to understand why did u re-send documents for assessment now, in such later stage, what circumstances forced you to do so. I hope I haven't missed anything in your original post.


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> Brother, same happened to me, already elaborated in my timelines. Interesting thing is that I never received the original doc till yet. I took the services of DHL for doc pickup service which costed something PKR 7,000 to me.
> 
> BTW, I'm unable to understand why did u re-send documents for assessment now, in such later stage, what circumstances forced you to do so. I hope I haven't missed anything in your original post.


Ah, i forgot, thanks for reminding, i will go for the same option. BTW i sent documents for qualification assessment, with a motive of pursuing the qualification, not for migration assessment.


----------



## registerme

Hasnain said:


> Thanks for motivation. But the issue is my life is stuck as I can not plan anything right now. Can't accept new job, change house, etc.
> Let's pray for quick grant!


Is your case still in security checks? When was the last time you contacted IGIS?


----------



## Waqarali20005

I found this article at BBC News which is worth sharing! Its about travel restrictions on Australian citizens to certain countries without any valid reason

BBC News - Australia plans tougher travel laws over terrorism fears


----------



## Hasnain

registerme said:


> Is your case still in security checks? When was the last time you contacted IGIS?


Apparently, its in security checks. First time contacted IGIS in May 2014. Got standard reply and that I should check back in Nov if SC done or not!


----------



## _shel

Waqarali20005 said:


> I found this article at BBC News which is worth sharing! Its about travel restrictions on Australian citizens to certain countries without any valid reason
> 
> BBC News - Australia plans tougher travel laws over terrorism fears


 No reason? You feel travelling abroad to be a terrorist is ok? 

Most developed countries have adopted this stance but it doesn't apply to everyone. Certain citizens travelling to certain countries will be stopped, some will have their passports withdrawn, others will be able to travel.


----------



## Waqarali20005

_shel said:


> No reason? You feel travelling abroad to be a terrorist is ok?
> 
> Most developed countries have adopted this stance but it doesn't apply to everyone. Certain citizens travelling to certain countries will be stopped, some will have their passports withdrawn, others will be able to travel.


i was just sharing...


----------



## mah

Hasnain said:


> My meds and PCC were requested by CO and done in Mar and Apr 2013.
> Don't know if I have do redo meds and PCC..
> Another uncertainty!


Generally, validity is one year.

Most probably, you have to redo.

Observe patience dear.

Good luck


----------



## TheExpatriate

_shel said:


> No reason? You feel travelling abroad to be a terrorist is ok?
> 
> Most developed countries have adopted this stance but it doesn't apply to everyone. Certain citizens travelling to certain countries will be stopped, some will have their passports withdrawn, others will be able to travel.


_shel, the word "for no reason" comes from the news piece and means the ban applies to those travelling to those countries for no good reason for their trip/travel to those countries......


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

shoaib.pk said:


> I didn't provide tax certificate for my last year as my current employer told me that FBR can not issue certificate unless the fiscal year ends, so I thought may be the FBR issues these certificates. There is one more thing i asked but didn't get a complete answer. I applied for 190 (South Australia) on May 25, got call for medical and PCC which were uploaded on Sep 2. Approximately how much time it ll take from now onwards to receive grand letter? My consultant told me around 2 months, a friend said less than a month while some on internet are saying that got after 2 weeks. So whats the average time for issuance of grant?


Well it depends on your documents. If you have provided them all the information theu need it may take 2-3 weeks. Otherwise they will ask for more information and that will add another 2-3 weeka and this exercise wil contineu till theu think theu have enough information to male a decesion. So be patient and just keep peoviding them everything they ask for. And after you have uploaded or emailed somethimg just send a status updaye request 2 weeks after that or just call them.


----------



## gemini10

Hello
I m new in this forum. I just want to ask that are you guys applying through consultant or by your own? My husband also wants to apply,consultants are charging 100k to 200k and its too much. I also want to apply online but afraid of rejection.
Thankyou


----------



## shoaib.pk

sheema said:


> Hello
> I m new in this forum. I just want to ask that are you guys applying through consultant or by your own? My husband also wants to apply,consultants are charging 100k to 200k and its too much. I also want to apply online but afraid of rejection.
> Thankyou


100-200K isn't expensive. Consultants change more than that. To reduce the cost further, you could start with getting your skills assessment from concerned authority yourself and then go to consultant. Its not a complicated procedure. Write CDRs (check online for help), get your academic certificates and passport copies notarized, get at least 6 band in each module of the IELTS exam (only the main applicant). Visit the website of assessment authority, like for engineers, its "Engineers Australia".


----------



## gemini10

Tax certificate means? Company will give us or we hav to take them from fbr?


----------



## shoaib.pk

sheema said:


> Tax certificate means? Company will give us or we hav to take them from fbr?


The HR department of your company provides payslips and tax deduction certificates. These are required when you have been "Invited" and you have to lodge visa. Not required for skills assessment. First do IELTS, if the main applicant get at least 7 bands, 10 extra points will be awarded, which are helpful in case you dont meet criteria. If you have 60 points, then 6 bands in each module are enough.


----------



## gemini10

shoaib.pk said:


> 100-200K isn't expensive. Consultants change more than that. To reduce the cost further, you could start with getting your skills assessment from concerned authority yourself and then go to consultant. Its not a complicated procedure. Write CDRs (check online for help), get your academic certificates and passport copies notarized, get at least 6 band in each module of the IELTS exam (only the main applicant). Visit the website of assessment authority, like for engineers, its "Engineers Australia".


We are planning to apply online on visa 189 and choose ACS as an assessment authority. I need some sample of experience letter. If Anybody can share please share.
Is there anyone who is a telecom engineer n got positive acs result on visa 189 under code 263111(computer network and systems engineer).


----------



## shoaib.pk

sheema said:


> We are planning to apply online on visa 189 and choose ACS as an assessment authority. I need some sample of experience letter. If Anybody can share please share.
> Is there anyone who is a telecom engineer n got positive acs result on visa 189 under code 263111(computer network and systems engineer).


I am a telecom engineer and I got assessment from "Engineers Australia" as Telecom Networks Engineer. Experience letter is in standard format with clearly mentioning the joining and leaving dates for all the companies you have worked for. Letter for assessment should include job descriptions as well. when you are to LODGE visa (not assessment), you should provide more proofs than just a letter. Payslips, tax certificates, bank statements etc.


----------



## gemini10

shoaib.pk said:


> I am a telecom engineer and I got assessment from "Engineers Australia" as Telecom Networks Engineer. Experience letter is in standard format with clearly mentioning the joining and leaving dates for all the companies you have worked for. Letter for assessment should include job descriptions as well. when you are to LODGE visa (not assessment), you should provide more proofs than just a letter. Payslips, tax certificates, bank statements etc.


Ohhh thanks.. this will help me alottt 😊


----------



## bilal1

shoaib.pk said:


> I didn't provide tax certificate for my last year as my current employer told me that FBR can not issue certificate unless the fiscal year ends, so I thought may be the FBR issues these certificates. There is one more thing i asked but didn't get a complete answer. I applied for 190 (South Australia) on May 25, got call for medical and PCC which were uploaded on Sep 2. Approximately how much time it ll take from now onwards to receive grand letter? My consultant told me around 2 months, a friend said less than a month while some on internet are saying that got after 2 weeks. So whats the average time for issuance of grant?


4 to 6 weeks is the standard time after submission of medicals. 
When you lodge your case, and what's your occupation code ?


----------



## bilal1

BOLT said:


> I waited patiently from Dec 12 to June 14. This 'wait' mindset started when CO requested for Med/PCC in Jun 14. Now as per IGIS my external checks are complete and as per CO medicals are clear but still no grant
> 
> Best thing is to quit thinking about it and continue routine life, if one can do that


That's the best policy


----------



## Visionary

sheema said:


> We are planning to apply online on visa 189 and choose ACS as an assessment authority. I need some sample of experience letter. If Anybody can share please share.
> Is there anyone who is a telecom engineer n got positive acs result on visa 189 under code 263111(computer network and systems engineer).


I recently got invited in 263111, you can check the timeline in my signature. let me know if you need any info.


----------



## Visionary

Does anyone know if the Pakistani PCC is accepted by DIBP from any city in Pakistan or should it match the city in the Permanent Address section on the CNIC ?


----------



## shoaib.pk

Visionary said:


> Does anyone know if the Pakistani PCC is accepted by DIBP from any city in Pakistan or should it match the city in the Permanent Address section on the CNIC ?


My consultant asked me to provide PCC for all the district which i have lived in last 10 years. So that included my hometown and two other districts. On the other hand my friend was asked for PCC for Malaysia, he couldn't provide that but was granted visa.


----------



## shoaib.pk

letstalk said:


> Ur consultant must be new in oz immigration biz


He's not new, but he told me the more documents and proofs you provide, the better it is.


----------



## Avatar82

sheema said:


> Hello
> I m new in this forum. I just want to ask that are you guys applying through consultant or by your own? My husband also wants to apply,consultants are charging 100k to 200k and its too much. I also want to apply online but afraid of rejection.
> Thankyou


Dear
The process is not that difficult as it can be done on your own. I did it by myself with the help of friends who got their Grants n those who were doing it at that time. Consultants sometimes make your process very slow and there is no guarantee that you will get the visa through them. Dont find this as a demotivating factor but it happens. Though its up to you to go through the consultant or your own. But if going through the consultant do check his reputation.


----------



## sultanshah

Dear seniours,

Salam, I have an urjent question from you..I have 4 years work experience which is also assessed by engineers australia. I want to claim 3 years work experience. I am jobless for last 9 months. would this affect my chances of visa grant coz of the reason that I am jobless since last 9 months?

A quick reply would be appreciated..thnx


----------



## TheExpatriate

sultanshah said:


> Dear seniours,
> 
> Salam, I have an urjent question from you..I have 4 years work experience which is also assessed by engineers australia. I want to claim 3 years work experience. I am jobless for last 9 months. would this affect my chances of visa grant coz of the reason that I am jobless since last 9 months?
> 
> A quick reply would be appreciated..thnx


nope it wouldn't.


----------



## sultanshah

TheExpatriate said:


> nope it wouldn't.


thanks buddy..if I dont claim the work experience points accessed by Engineers Australia, will that be also ok?

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

sultanshah said:


> thanks buddy..if I dont claim the work experience points accessed by Engineers Australia, will that be also ok?
> 
> Regards


why wouldn't you? who would throw away more points?


----------



## blacknight_81

Visionary said:


> Does anyone know if the Pakistani PCC is accepted by DIBP from any city in Pakistan or should it match the city in the Permanent Address section on the CNIC ?


Usually PCC from Pakistan mentions your address on it. If there is a mismatch of address (between PCC and what you have mentioned in your application), surely it will raise few eyebrows.


----------



## shiraz

*Medical and PCC Call Received*

Hi All,

I've received my medical and PCC call today. 

I had contacted IGIS about 2 weeks ago and they replied that 

"We have not identified any unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case and there are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage."

and advised "If you still do not know the outcome of the visa application by March 2015 please contact us again. "

Do you guys think they are done with security checks? Has anyone else experienced this?

-shiraz


----------



## Visionary

shoaib.pk said:


> He's not new, but he told me the more documents and proofs you provide, the better it is.



Which consultant have you contracted?


----------



## syeralia

shiraz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've received my medical and PCC call today.
> 
> I had contacted IGIS about 2 weeks ago and they replied that
> 
> "We have not identified any unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case and there are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage."
> 
> and advised "If you still do not know the outcome of the visa application by March 2015 please contact us again. "
> 
> Do you guys think they are done with security checks? Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> -shiraz


What is ur occupation and how many countries have u visited till noe


----------



## shehpar

shiraz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've received my medical and PCC call today.
> 
> I had contacted IGIS about 2 weeks ago and they replied that
> 
> "We have not identified any unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case and there are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage."
> 
> and advised "If you still do not know the outcome of the visa application by March 2015 please contact us again. "
> 
> Do you guys think they are done with security checks? Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> -shiraz


I got the same reply from IGIS two weeks back but no medical / pcc call yet


----------



## shehpar

shiraz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've received my medical and PCC call today.
> 
> I had contacted IGIS about 2 weeks ago and they replied that
> 
> "We have not identified any unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case and there are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage."
> 
> and advised "If you still do not know the outcome of the visa application by March 2015 please contact us again. "
> 
> Do you guys think they are done with security checks? Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> -shiraz


By the way, you have done smart job by not submitting medicals to them. It's just waste of money at initial stage...


----------



## shiraz

syeralia said:


> What is ur occupation and how many countries have u visited till noe


I applied under 261311 Analyst Programmer

Dont have any extensive international travel except a 1 week trip to US


----------



## syeralia

shiraz said:


> I applied under 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 
> Dont have any extensive international travel except a 1 week trip to US


Dont know what happed to my CO, my timeline is same as urs lets see when i got the silver email Praying for speedy grant to every one


----------



## bym007

Visionary said:


> I recently got invited in 263111, you can check the timeline in my signature. let me know if you need any info.


Hi Visionary, I submitted my ACS Assessment Documents (263111) on 03-09-14. How long do they take to respond ? I know I should get used to the waiting game.

What steps can I take or documents I could prepare in the meantime to save some time ?

Thanks


----------



## Visionary

bym007 said:


> Hi Visionary, I submitted my ACS Assessment Documents (263111) on 03-09-14. How long do they take to respond ? I know I should get used to the waiting game.
> 
> What steps can I take or documents I could prepare in the meantime to save some time ?
> 
> Thanks


Normally if you prepared your documents in a well defined format that fulfills all the conditions in the ACS guidlines, you can expect a reply within 3 weeks. If documents are out of standard with messy information , ACS takes longer.

You can arrange all the DIBP requirements from now, birth certificate, passport scans, marriage certficate, translations of all non-english documents like NIC, Nikkah. etc... Passport size photographs, degree, transcripts, etc, all the above scanned in COLOR. there are many more docs, like payslips, bank statements... the more docs u provide to prove you are a genuine individual the more easier for DIBP.

Insurance , tax etc is also a good document.


----------



## bym007

Visionary said:


> Normally if you prepared your documents in a well defined format that fulfills all the conditions in the ACS guidlines, you can expect a reply within 3 weeks. If documents are out of standard with messy information , ACS takes longer.
> 
> You can arrange all the DIBP requirements from now, birth certificate, passport scans, marriage certficate, translations of all non-english documents like NIC, Nikkah. etc... Passport size photographs, degree, transcripts, etc, all the above scanned in COLOR. there are many more docs, like payslips, bank statements... the more docs u provide to prove you are a genuine individual the more easier for DIBP.
> 
> Insurance , tax etc is also a good document.


Thanks for your reply.
1. Where can I find a comprehensive check list of documents ?
2. Do these documents need to be stamped by notary etc ?
3. Any tips from your experience ?


----------



## letstalk

Visionary said:


> Which consultant have you contracted?



Are you done with ccie??


----------



## BOLT

syeralia said:


> Dont know what happed to my CO, my timeline is same as urs lets see when i got the silver email Praying for speedy grant to every one


Comparing timelines is one of the myths usually immi-seekers do. It fetches nothing but frustration. 

Everyone is unique and DIBP knows this . so stop comparing and you will feel better.


----------



## syeralia

BOLT said:


> Comparing timelines is one of the myths usually immi-seekers do. It fetches nothing but frustration.
> 
> Everyone is unique and DIBP knows this . so stop comparing and you will feel better.


Ya i know but being optimistic it gives u a bit of hope as well

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## shiraz

BOLT said:


> Comparing timelines is one of the myths usually immi-seekers do. It fetches nothing but frustration.
> 
> Everyone is unique and DIBP knows this . so stop comparing and you will feel better.


I don't think its a myth. Applications are usually processed in a first come first serve manner although there can be exceptions based on circumstances.


----------



## annie_chow

Hi Guys

Anyone over here who has the ANZSCO code 222311 or 224712 and has just submitted for a Vetasses assessment? Any idea how long it might take for them to reply for us Pakistani's? 

My husband and I submitted our applications together but his online status changed to 'In Progress' the day after our Uni doc's were received by them but mine is still stuck at 'Lodged'. Any one else face the same issue?


----------



## _shel

shiraz said:


> I don't think its a myth. Applications are usually processed in a first come first serve manner although there can be exceptions based on circumstances.


 You're right, they are processed first come first served but those exceptions usually related to the applicants life, can drag the process out. Where they grew up, went to uni, have worked and visited and how well all those places keep records and how willing they are to share them quickly if they kept them. If they didnt keep them, many dont in some countries, it takes forever whilst DIBP verify things by other means, usually extremely lengthy external checks  

So unless its someone with an identical life to you. Grew up in the same town, went to the same school, worked in all the same organisations, families all lived and worked in identical places (yes they check your family out too) there is not much point comparing. Sad though that having a sibling who is a wanderer, living and working all over, that they cant get info on easily can hold your application up


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> Comparing timelines is one of the myths usually immi-seekers do. It fetches nothing but frustration.
> 
> Everyone is unique and DIBP knows this . so stop comparing and you will feel better.


Hi

Whats new from ur side?


----------



## Visionary

bym007 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 1. Where can I find a comprehensive check list of documents ?
> 2. Do these documents need to be stamped by notary etc ?
> 3. Any tips from your experience ?


1- if you are applying under 189 Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist 
2- Scan of original in COLOR do not require to be notorized, anything scanned as non-color or photocopy shall require notorization.
3-Best prepare as much as documentation before hand as you can, leave PCC, Meds untill CO asks for them but do check the PCC process in countries you have lived in so that when asked you can immediately apply and get one .


----------



## Visionary

letstalk said:


> Are you done with ccie??


Alhumdulilah yes.


----------



## Romrio

shoaib.pk said:


> I am a telecom engineer and I got assessment from "Engineers Australia" as Telecom Networks Engineer. Experience letter is in standard format with clearly mentioning the joining and leaving dates for all the companies you have worked for. Letter for assessment should include job descriptions as well. when you are to LODGE visa (not assessment), you should provide more proofs than just a letter. Payslips, tax certificates, bank statements etc.


how long did the Engineers Australia positive assessment take from time you submitted your docs to them?


----------



## syeralia

Got the Silver email my CO asked me to submitt medical but not even a single word for PCC i dont know why but Thanks God Atleast an step forward


----------



## registerme

syeralia said:


> Got the Silver email my CO asked me to submitt medical but not even a single word for PCC i dont know why but Thanks God Atleast an step forward


Congrats. I am also May 2013 applicant but 
no silver email yet. Bro, whats your travel history? 
Were you contacted by team 13?


----------



## shiraz

syeralia said:


> Got the Silver email my CO asked me to submitt medical but not even a single word for PCC i dont know why but Thanks God Atleast an step forward


congrats. and u were complaining yesterday


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi
> 
> Whats new from ur side?


I am asking same question to CO, again and again. So nothing new really


----------



## syeralia

registerme said:


> Congrats. I am also May 2013 applicant but
> no silver email yet. Bro, whats your travel history?
> Were you contacted by team 13?


I have been to japan n ksa n team 13 ask for gap a month back

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## Hasnain

syeralia said:


> Got the Silver email my CO asked me to submitt medical but not even a single word for PCC i dont know why but Thanks God Atleast an step forward


Congrats Syra Jee!
Please pray for me also!


----------



## syeralia

Hasnain said:


> Congrats Syra Jee!
> Please pray for me also!


InshaAllah mola will shower the blessings on all momineen

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## syeralia

shiraz said:


> congrats. and u were complaining yesterday


Ya Allah the all mighty knows the best

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## Roda

Hi All!

I just received my Med and PC call on 5th September. 
My question is as i am living in USA for last 11 years and my visits to pakistan are less then 6months in total. But they still asked the PC for overseas.
Do you think should i get the pc from my home town (my main address) or from the city where i studied?

thanks for your help,


----------



## letstalk

Visionary said:


> Alhumdulilah yes.


Which technology/stream?


----------



## blacknight_81

Roda said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I just received my Med and PC call on 5th September.
> My question is as i am living in USA for last 11 years and my visits to pakistan are less then 6months in total. But they still asked the PC for overseas.
> Do you think should i get the pc from my home town (my main address) or from the city where i studied?
> 
> thanks for your help,


It depends on the addresses you have given them while submitting your application. Your PCC needs to reflect those addresses.


----------



## cloudops

Hi Guys,

Team 13 asked me for to additional information to cover the period of primary, middle and high school. (Do i need to provide information of my education starting from birth ?)

Another requirement: They asked me for a prior passport, if no travel please explain why you were in possession of the prior passport and why you possess the current passport.

(As i never traveled aboard and i possess current passport as my previous passport was expired.) 

Is that the right answer ? or do i need to provide any additional details ? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## BOLT

cloudops said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Team 13 asked me for to additional information to cover the period of primary, middle and high school. (Do i need to provide information of my education starting from birth ?)
> 
> Another requirement: They asked me for a prior passport, if no travel please explain why you were in possession of the prior passport and why you possess the current passport.
> 
> (As i never traveled aboard and i possess current passport as my previous passport was expired.)
> 
> Is that the right answer ? or do i need to provide any additional details ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



No not from birth  rather from Primary as they have asked.

You can tell them why you got first passport. Like you may have intended to go for vacation or honeymoon or Umra / Hajj but could not go and then that passport expired. Whatever is the truth, you just inform them.


----------



## Hiki

Today I called co again to ask about the progress because our med have finalised 2 weeks back . So surprizingly co told that the application has again went into external security checks ... had anyone faced the same problem before ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hiki said:


> Today I called co again to ask about the progress because our med have finalised 2 weeks back . So surprizingly co told that the application has again went into security checks for the dependant applicant ... had anyone faced the same problem before ?


did you recently add an adult dependant ?


----------



## Hiki

TheExpatriate said:


> did you recently add an adult dependant ?


No from the start of the application there was an adult unmarried dependant (young brother) in the application ... 
The co told me that the application has gone to security checks now i m not confirmed whether its of dependant or overall application


----------



## BOLT

Hiki said:


> Today I called co again to ask about the progress because our med have finalised 2 weeks back . So surprizingly co told that the application has again went into external security checks ... had anyone faced the same problem before ?


Telephonic statements are not official. Really they are frustrating. I think he/she just wanted to discourage calls so she said this.

Was you able to talk to your CO or just any case officer?


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> Telephonic statements are not official. Really they are frustrating. I think he/she just wanted to discourage calls so she said this.
> 
> Was you able to talk to your CO or just any case officer?


No it was just a random officer i guess because i have a female co and this was a male


----------



## BOLT

Hiki said:


> No it was just a random officer i guess because i have a female co and this was a male


previously people have got these random replies. what number did you call and your application is lodged in which office (like adelaide, brisbane etc)


----------



## Hiki

Hiki said:


> No it was just a random officer i guess because i have a female co and this was a male


I am confused about this how come everything have been done and it took almost 19 months for 2nd med n pcc and now again they are saying that the application has gone for ext security checks


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> previously people have got these random replies. what number did you call and your application is lodged in which office (like adelaide, brisbane etc)


So can you tell me please that those people who got these random replies what happened to their application afterwards


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> previously people have got these random replies. what number did you call and your application is lodged in which office (like adelaide, brisbane etc)


And my team is brisbane 33


----------



## BOLT

Hiki said:


> So can you tell me please that those people who got these random replies what happened to their application afterwards


They got their grant in routine, almost as expected. So really relax and do not worry. You will get the grant soon insha Allah.

Which number did you call and your application is assigned to which office?


----------



## registerme

Hiki said:


> So can you tell me please that those people who got these random replies what happened to their application afterwards


Just send an inquiry to IGIS and you will know whether your case is really in security checks.


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> They got their grant in routine, almost as expected. So really relax and do not worry. You will get the grant soon insha Allah.
> 
> Which number did you call and your application is assigned to which office?


Its team 33 brisbane . And number is +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## Hiki

registerme said:


> Just send an inquiry to IGIS and you will know whether your case is really in security checks.


Yes i am also looking to email IGIS .. thanks man


----------



## Waqarali20005

I am getting mad , asking same documents time and again does not make any sense  and COs should be able to check what is left and what have been received........


----------



## BOLT

registerme said:


> Just send an inquiry to IGIS and you will know whether your case is really in security checks.


Yes Hiki. Best is to inquire from IGIS.


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> Yes Hiki. Best is to inquire from IGIS.


Yes i am doing it now ... thankyou very much ...


----------



## BOLT

Hiki said:


> Yes i am doing it now ... thankyou very much ...


Let us know as well what do they reply.


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> Let us know as well what do they reply.


Yes sure


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Guys,

I have been away from this forum for a while.
I am nearing 12 months period since the lodgement of 189 (Oct 2014).
Is it good idea to give a call to DIBP since my medical is going to expire in Oct?
Please advise if there is a contact no for applicants who are not assigned or never contacted by a CO. I was never contacted by any CO except Team 13.

Regards,


----------



## mah

Waqarali20005 said:


> I am getting mad , asking same documents time and again does not make any sense  and COs should be able to check what is left and what have been received........


Cool down, again send it dear.


----------



## imranhassan852

I have seen a number of people calling the CO's to know progress of their cases. I personally believe that close followup slows down the overall process.
I would rather suggest to be patient and wait for automatic updates from your CO. DIAC is a highly competent department with highly effective people. Patience will help our cause.


----------



## TheExpatriate

imranhassan852 said:


> I have seen a number of people calling the CO's to know progress of their cases. I personally believe that close followup slows down the overall process.
> I would rather suggest to be patient and wait for automatic updates from your CO. DIAC is a highly competent department with highly effective people. Patience will help our cause.


if ur case is delayed, a call could help. I called and got my grant in 20 minutes. But I wouldn't recommend calling more than once a month if u r in the final stages, or once every 3 months if not


----------



## Australia1

TheExpatriate said:


> if ur case is delayed, a call could help. I called and got my grant in 20 minutes. But I wouldn't recommend calling more than once a month if u r in the final stages, or once every 3 months if not


So true....I called dibp twice. 5 minutes after the first call I got pcc request. And the second call yielded in a grant exactly after 1 hour. Again, we shouldn't call them two often.


----------



## Waqarali20005

imranhassan852 said:


> I have seen a number of people calling the CO's to know progress of their cases. I personally believe that close followup slows down the overall process.
> I would rather suggest to be patient and wait for automatic updates from your CO. DIAC is a highly competent department with highly effective people. Patience will help our cause.


I agree to disagree that " DIAC is a highly competent department with highly effective people".


----------



## bym007

Just wanted to update all and ask a few questions if I may.

I submitted my skills assessment on 03-09/14 and this morning got a positive response. Not without hiccups though, as my current country/employment is in Saudi Arabia and the letter says Sao Tome and Principle...  I sent an email back to the assessment officer, CC'ing assessment email address to get this corrected.

So my first question, I did my Bachelors in 2002, and started working, then I did my Post Graduate Certificate in 2005 and continued working. The letter accepts both qualifications as per the Australian standard.

It also listed all of my work history, but says that "The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

Does that mean my eperience since January 2007 has been counted, because of my Post Graduate Certificate graduation date, and not since my Bachelors ?

Also, need to ask if it is advisable to re-request a new assessment without the post graduate certificate, to get more than 8 years experience (almost 10 years in my case), or take it as it is ?

Second question, how can I get the 5 points for spouse ? She is a doctor working in Saudi Arabia. Does she need to take IELTS test before I submit EoI ?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## TheExpatriate

bym007 said:


> Just wanted to update all and ask a few questions if I may.
> 
> I submitted my skills assessment on 03-09/14 and this morning got a positive response. Not without hiccups though, as my current country/employment is in Saudi Arabia and the letter says Sao Tome and Principle...  I sent an email back to the assessment officer, CC'ing assessment email address to get this corrected.
> 
> So my first question, I did my Bachelors in 2002, and started working, then I did my Post Graduate Certificate in 2005 and continued working. The letter accepts both qualifications as per the Australian standard.
> 
> It also listed all of my work history, but says that "The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
> and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> Does that mean my eperience since January 2007 has been counted, because of my Post Graduate Certificate graduation date, and not since my Bachelors ?
> 
> Also, need to ask if it is advisable to re-request a new assessment without the post graduate certificate, to get more than 8 years experience (almost 10 years in my case), or take it as it is ?
> 
> Second question, how can I get the 5 points for spouse ? She is a doctor working in Saudi Arabia. Does she need to take IELTS test before I submit EoI ?
> 
> Thanks for reading.


can you post the whole result letter here, and mask out the personal info (univ. name, employer names) and then only we can give you better and accurate answers


----------



## blacknight_81

bym007 said:


> Just wanted to update all and ask a few questions if I may.
> 
> I submitted my skills assessment on 03-09/14 and this morning got a positive response. Not without hiccups though, as my current country/employment is in Saudi Arabia and the letter says Sao Tome and Principle...  I sent an email back to the assessment officer, CC'ing assessment email address to get this corrected.
> 
> So my first question, I did my Bachelors in 2002, and started working, then I did my Post Graduate Certificate in 2005 and continued working. The letter accepts both qualifications as per the Australian standard.
> 
> It also listed all of my work history, but says that "The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
> and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> Does that mean my eperience since January 2007 has been counted, because of my Post Graduate Certificate graduation date, and not since my Bachelors ?
> 
> Also, need to ask if it is advisable to re-request a new assessment without the post graduate certificate, to get more than 8 years experience (almost 10 years in my case), or take it as it is ?
> 
> Second question, how can I get the 5 points for spouse ? She is a doctor working in Saudi Arabia. Does she need to take IELTS test before I submit EoI ?
> 
> Thanks for reading.


You can only get 5 points for your spouse, if she can get her profession accredited by Australian standards...


----------



## syeralia

I got mcc request 2 days bk but prob is co didt send hap id and i cannot got hap id as in my immi account arrange medical is not showing seniors any idea wat would happb

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## blacknight_81

syeralia said:


> I got mcc request 2 days bk but prob is co didt send hap id and i cannot got hap id as in my immi account arrange medical is not showing seniors any idea wat would happb
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


Have you tried emailing them back?


----------



## syeralia

blacknight_81 said:


> Have you tried emailing them back?


My agent will email today regrding this

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## Waqarali20005

syeralia said:


> I got mcc request 2 days bk but prob is co didt send hap id and i cannot got hap id as in my immi account arrange medical is not showing seniors any idea wat would happb
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


email them at [email protected] stating your TRN and file reference number etc... to be precise this is the massage that appeared on immiaccount login page few days ago 



> Health examinations
> Some clients may be experiencing issues when clicking on the ‘Organise your health examinations’ link from ImmiAcccount. If this does not work, please try again after an hour. If this is still unsuccessful, please email [email protected] and our staff will assist you to access eMedical Client to complete the required steps to organise your health examinations


----------



## bym007

TheExpatriate said:


> can you post the whole result letter here, and mask out the personal info (univ. name, employer names) and then only we can give you better and accurate answers


I attached my assessment letter with this email. Kindly review and update with your thoughts.
Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

bym007 said:


> I attached my assessment letter with this email. Kindly review and update with your thoughts.
> Thanks.



the thing is, ACS does not qualify experience done during studying. If you can prove that your Masters degree was an evening-class program and you worked full time straight from Bachelors graduation and ask them to reconsider the deduction of 2 years to commence from May 2002 (effectively accepting your experience from December 2005 instead) 


Right now with the attached letter, you can claim 6 years 10 months, which would grant you 10 points. Wrong country can be corrected, but if you apply EOI before receiving the corrected letter (if you will not go for the review), *make sure to lodge your visa with both letters and an explanation that only the correction of country took place*.


I would say, if your M.Sc. was full time, then they are right and you have to work with that 6 years 10 months assessed.

Moreover, even if you successfully review it, you will end up with 7 years 11 months, which means you have to wait one more month before lodging EOI.

Can you tell me your score particulars?


----------



## samy25

guys I filled "by birth" in form 80 where ever it is required . is it right or i should have write "by descent" ????????


----------



## TheExpatriate

samy25 said:


> guys I filled "by birth" in form 80 where ever it is required . is it right or i should have write "by descent" ????????


Does your country give citizenship to anyone born in the country (jus soli - *the right of the soil*), such as the US ? In such case it would be by birth

Does your country give citizenship only to you if your parent(s) is from the country, regardless of where you were born (jus sanguinis - *the right of blood*) ? in such case it's by descent

Does your country give it by birth OR descent depending on where you were born (such as Australia, Canada, US) ? In such case, pick the scenario that applies to you


----------



## kaashiif

*Changing Language ability before submitting visa application*

I have been using this forum to get information about 189 visa. I have got invite in last week of August and now I am confused as ACS deducted 2 years of my experience from Total of more than 8 years of experience, Now I am thinking to upgrading my Language ability by improving on my IELTS band overall to 7 currently I have overall 6. So question is can I change it after getting invitation and before submitting actual visa application?


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been away from this forum for a while.
> I am nearing 12 months period since the lodgement of 189 (Oct 2014).
> Is it good idea to give a call to DIBP since my medical is going to expire in Oct?
> Please advise if there is a contact no for applicants who are not assigned or never contacted by a CO. I was never contacted by any CO except Team 13.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Guys,
Any response?

Regards,


----------



## shiraz

kaashiif said:


> I have been using this forum to get information about 189 visa. I have got invite in last week of August and now I am confused as ACS deducted 2 years of my experience from Total of more than 8 years of experience, Now I am thinking to upgrading my Language ability by improving on my IELTS band overall to 7 currently I have overall 6. So question is can I change it after getting invitation and before submitting actual visa application?



I you've already got invite why would you want to improve score?


----------



## TheExpatriate

kaashiif said:


> I have been using this forum to get information about 189 visa. I have got invite in last week of August and now I am confused as ACS deducted 2 years of my experience from Total of more than 8 years of experience, Now I am thinking to upgrading my Language ability by improving on my IELTS band overall to 7 currently I have overall 6. So question is can I change it after getting invitation and before submitting actual visa application?


question : you got an invite, based on deducted experience, or you missed out and wrote all of your experience without deduction in the EOI?

If the answer is based on proper EOI, then you do not need to do any of that now, you got your invite, proceed with the application

If the answer is based on overclaimed experience, there is nothing you can do now with the EOI since it's locked. You need to let the invitation lapse then re-apply properly


----------



## TheExpatriate

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any response?
> 
> Regards,


I'd say check with IGIS first, if you are still under ESC, then sit and wait, if not, give DIBP a call


----------



## kaashiif

TheExpatriate said:


> question : you got an invite, based on deducted experience, or you missed out and wrote all of your experience without deduction in the EOI?
> 
> If the answer is based on proper EOI, then you do not need to do any of that now, you got your invite, proceed with the application
> 
> If the answer is based on overclaimed experience, there is nothing you can do now with the EOI since it's locked. You need to let the invitation lapse then re-apply properly


I made a mistake and mentioned all of experience as closely related, but I think we have an option to change Language Ability in visa application as well, so question is if I change it will it be acceptable? I can go for IELTS exam on 2nd October and last date of my EOI expiry is 28th October so if I get 7 band overall I can claim 10 points which will compensate my 5 points which I will be loosing after 2 years deduction right now I have 60 with 8 years of experience.


----------



## TheExpatriate

kaashiif said:


> I made a mistake and mentioned all of experience as closely related, but I think we have an option to change Language Ability in visa application as well, so question is if I change it will it be acceptable? I can go for IELTS exam on 2nd October and last date of my EOI expiry is 28th October so if I get 7 band overall I can claim 10 points which will compensate my 5 points which I will be loosing after 2 years deduction right now I have 60 with 8 years of experience.


Nope. Too late. You overclaimed on experience. It's not just a matter of points, you need to prove all your claims in the EOI, and one MAJOR claim contradicts with ACS result.

Take the IELTS again, then re-apply, you will get invited shortly and then apply


----------



## mhm6078

TheExpatriate said:


> Nope. Too late. You overclaimed on experience. It's not just a matter of points, you need to prove all your claims in the EOI, and one MAJOR claim contradicts with ACS result.
> 
> Take the IELTS again, then re-apply, you will get invited shortly and then apply


That's absolutely correct. 

The pdf booklet states on Page 10 "The points score assessed _(by the immigration authority)_ must also be equal or greater to the value of the points that were claimed in the EOI". 

And this does not just apply to the overall score. It applies to the points you claim for each and every section of the points table.

Also, did the original poster submit an EOI even before receiving the skills assessment outcome from the ACS? 

If the answer to that question is YES, do not ever proceed with this application buddy. 

Also, another thought. As the immigration authorities make their own assessment of your work experience and may reject or reduce applicants' claimed number of years with relevant work experience (even if the assessing authority accepted it), it is not mandatory for the number of years to be the same on assessment outcome and the EOI. For example, if the someone does cross 8 years threshold during or after the assessment from the skills assessing authority, he should be able to claim more points if he submits EOI after crossing the 8 years threshold. The only catch should be the evidence he needs to provide to substantiate his claims (salary slips/bank statements/job contracts/tax papers and what not).

What do you think TheExpatriate?


----------



## TheExpatriate

mhm6078 said:


> That's absolutely correct.
> 
> The pdf booklet states on Page 10 "The points score assessed _(by the immigration authority)_ must also be equal or greater to the value of the points that were claimed in the EOI".
> 
> And this does not just apply to the overall score. It applies to the points you claim for each and every section of the points table.
> 
> Also, did the original poster submit an EOI even before receiving the skills assessment outcome from the ACS?
> 
> If the answer to that question is YES, do not ever proceed with this application buddy.
> 
> Also, another thought. As the immigration authorities make their own assessment of your work experience and may reject or reduce applicants' claimed number of years with relevant work experience (even if the assessing authority accepted it), it is not mandatory for the number of years to be the same on assessment outcome and the EOI. For example, if the someone does cross 8 years threshold during or after the assessment from the skills assessing authority, he should be able to claim more points if he submits EOI after crossing the 8 years threshold. The only catch should be the evidence he needs to provide to substantiate his claims (salary slips/bank statements/job contracts/tax papers and what not).
> 
> What do you think TheExpatriate?


If you stay in the same role at the same company yes you can claim it......


----------



## bym007

TheExpatriate said:


> the thing is, ACS does not qualify experience done during studying. If you can prove that your Masters degree was an evening-class program and you worked full time straight from Bachelors graduation and ask them to reconsider the deduction of 2 years to commence from May 2002 (effectively accepting your experience from December 2005 instead)
> 
> 
> Right now with the attached letter, you can claim 6 years 10 months, which would grant you 10 points. Wrong country can be corrected, but if you apply EOI before receiving the corrected letter (if you will not go for the review), *make sure to lodge your visa with both letters and an explanation that only the correction of country took place*.
> 
> 
> I would say, if your M.Sc. was full time, then they are right and you have to work with that 6 years 10 months assessed.
> 
> Moreover, even if you successfully review it, you will end up with 7 years 11 months, which means you have to wait one more month before lodging EOI.
> 
> Can you tell me your score particulars?


I get your point. The thing is that the second or more recent course is only a Certificate (Post Graduate Certificate). It is not Masters. So I am losing points due to a certification.

Is there any way for me to reclaim my points, by requesting a re-assessment by stating the above reasoning to ACS ? Thanks for replying.


----------



## TheExpatriate

bym007 said:


> I get your point. The thing is that the second or more recent course is only a Certificate (Post Graduate Certificate). It is not Masters. So I am losing points due to a certification.
> 
> Is there any way for me to reclaim my points, by requesting a re-assessment by stating the above reasoning to ACS ? Thanks for replying.


was it full time study? this is the question .....


----------



## bym007

TheExpatriate said:


> was it full time study? this is the question .....


Yes full time.


----------



## TheExpatriate

bym007 said:


> Yes full time.


this is the problem ...... I don't know if you can claim without it or not. Try replying to the ACS CO, asking them to correct Sao Tome, mention that since your Bachelor is qualified, why did the deduction start after the masters, and ask him to re-evaluate that


----------



## kaashiif

*ACS Assessment*

If one of your job is mentioned as insufficient documentation and at the time of Visa application you provide proof with sufficient documentation are they going to include it in your points or you need to get another ACS assessment with sufficient documentation?


----------



## leo128

You don't need another assessment but you need to provide enough prove for your claimed points so it can be justified.


----------



## TheExpatriate

kaashiif said:


> If one of your job is mentioned as insufficient documentation and at the time of Visa application you provide proof with sufficient documentation are they going to include it in your points or you need to get another ACS assessment with sufficient documentation?


No .... You cannot claim points on something ACS rejected either for insufficient documentation or for irrelevance.


----------



## dm360

Hi Brothers

I have claimed the 8+ yr employment experience. I am filing tax since 2009 so can show only 5 years tax return and salary slips for same period. I have all the reference letters and 9 yrs bank statements so would that be fine?


----------



## bym007

dm360 said:


> Hi Brothers
> 
> I have claimed the 8+ yr employment experience. I am filing tax since 2009 so can show only 5 years tax return and salary slips for same period. I have all the reference letters and 9 yrs bank statements so would that be fine?


I received my ACS response this morning for 263111. I had submitted only my reference letters and educational documents (certificates + mark sheets). I had no tax papers or payslips.

They responsed with a +ve response within 8 days in my case. HTH.


----------



## kaashiif

TheExpatriate said:


> No .... You cannot claim points on something ACS rejected either for insufficient documentation or for irrelevance.


I have asked same question from ACS. Here is question 

Hi,

Thanks for the ACS assessment, I received today.

However, I have two questions on my assessment:

1. "The Following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code".

--> What does this mean? Does it mean that the only experience gained after May 2008 will be considered by DIAC when assessing my application.

2. Now the confusing part to me is that the experience prior to May 2008, starting from March 2006 is also mentioned in positive assessment. Please clarify this confusion so that I can go ahead with filing my application with DIAC. In my opinion, employment after March 2006 should be considered as it's in positive assessment.

I am attaching my ACS letter in PDF format which has been sent to me today.

Thanks.

here is response.
Dear Kashif,

Thank you for your email,

Your accepted employment that is listed in the result letter has all been accepted as closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.

The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.

Your experience between March 2006 to May 2008 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application.

As your Bachelor was relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 2 years’ experience which was completed in May 2008.

May 2008 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.


After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information

Regards,


----------



## dm360

bym007 said:


> I received my ACS response this morning for 263111. I had submitted only my reference letters and educational documents (certificates + mark sheets). I had no tax papers or payslips.
> 
> They responsed with a +ve response within 8 days in my case. HTH.


Hi Bro

I am talking abt 189 visa lodgement not ACS. Any brother? plz help.

Any case did u see u had gone thru only reference letters?


----------



## TheExpatriate

bym007 said:


> I received my ACS response this morning for 263111. I had submitted only my reference letters and educational documents (certificates + mark sheets). I had no tax papers or payslips.
> 
> They responsed with a +ve response within 8 days in my case. HTH.


ACS does not verify the authenticity of references and does not require any evidences (Taxation, bank statements, pay slips) ..... DIBP does that, not ACS



kaashiif said:


> 1. "The Following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code".
> 
> --> What does this mean? Does it mean that the only experience gained after May 2008 will be considered by DIAC when assessing my application.
> 
> 2. Now the confusing part to me is that the experience prior to May 2008, starting from March 2006 is also mentioned in positive assessment. Please clarify this confusion so that I can go ahead with filing my application with DIAC. In my opinion, employment after March 2006 should be considered as it's in positive assessment.



1- Positive assessment means your employment is positive. "Employment After" means you can only claim after this date. 

2- they deducted two years because your degree is a relevant bachelor degree earned overseas. This is the MINIMUM deduction for someone who did not go to college in Australia


----------



## TheExpatriate

dm360 said:


> Hi Bro
> 
> I am talking abt 189 visa lodgement not ACS. Any brother? plz help.
> 
> Any case did u see u had gone thru only reference letters?


No ...... DIBP will never be satisfied with only a reference letter


----------



## dm360

TheExpatriate said:


> No ...... DIBP will never be satisfied with only a reference letter


I can provide the bank statement , current company's salary statement about gross salary and tax deducted during older period 2007 to 2009. 

Problem is in my last exployment during 2006 , I dont have salary slip only reference letter and bank statment proof

I started filing tax returns since 2009.


----------



## babajani

dm360 said:


> Hi Brothers
> 
> I have claimed the 8+ yr employment experience. I am filing tax since 2009 so can show only 5 years tax return and salary slips for same period. I have all the reference letters and 9 yrs bank statements so would that be fine?


Hello Dear,

I think the documents you have will be sufficient for proving your work experience . 

The key is to convince the case officer of your employment claims .You can use any documents you think are relevant for this purpose.Be it salary slips, bank statements, tax papers, insurance papers etc.

If you can provide him bank statements showing salary transfers from your company, I don't think the CO would have any objection on your employment claims. If its possible tell the CO the reasons you cant obtain tax papers for that period for eg. Below tax income etc

Hope it helps.


----------



## TheExpatriate

dm360 said:


> I can provide the bank statement , current company's salary statement about gross salary and tax deducted during older period 2007 to 2009.
> 
> Problem is in my last exployment during 2006 , I dont have salary slip only reference letter and bank statment proof
> 
> I started filing tax returns since 2009.


More than enough


----------



## showib49

Dear All,

I am 189 applicant and residing in Canberra right now. Any one need my help regarding every thing I will be glad to help. 

One of my friend is on student visa in Sydney, he has done BBA and MBA from Pakistan and he wants to apply for Northern Territories State Sponsor Ship. Some one told me that NT only provide State sponsor if a job is being offered. Can any one help in this regards?

Further he worked as a sales and marketing manager for 20 hours a week during his studies. So his experience will be considered for immigration?


----------



## showib49

Its really hard to get a job in Australia. I am here from 21-Aug-2014 and so far I could not find any job. I was trying for PHP Developer jobs but now I am looking for any casual job but so far not succeeded. Seniors or any other member can you please help me how can I find a job?


----------



## _shel

It takes much longer than a couple of weeks to get a job in Australia, or most countries! You could be looking at 3-6 months, its a highly competitive market. Dont over sell yourself but be confident in what you can do.


----------



## retro

I was wondering if someone could clarify the Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) requirement. I am in the process of lodging my visa application and as per my understanding the PCC is required for all places you've stayed in for at least 12 months during the past 10 years. However my agent reckons the CO could ask for a PCC for an overseas stay of 12months or more even before the 10 year period. I've been resident in Pakistan for almost 19 years now and yet the agent says that because I stayed abroad before that time frame for more than 12 months , the CO could ask for a PCC from that country. I tried going through the requirement but I'm still confused.

'If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.

The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.'

The first para implies that if you've over 16 then a PCC is required for all the places you've resided in for at least 12 months during the last 10 years. The second para is apparently contradictory because it stipulates that you need a PCC from the age of 16 to date for every place you've lived in.

A clarification would be really appreciated.


----------



## blacknight_81

retro said:


> I was wondering if someone could clarify the Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) requirement. I am in the process of lodging my visa application and as per my understanding the PCC is required for all places you've stayed in for at least 12 months during the past 10 years. However my agent reckons the CO could ask for a PCC for an overseas stay of 12months or more even before the 10 year period. I've been resident in Pakistan for almost 19 years now and yet the agent says that because I stayed abroad before that time frame for more than 12 months , the CO could ask for a PCC from that country. I tried going through the requirement but I'm still confused.
> 
> 'If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.
> 
> The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.'
> 
> The first para implies that if you've over 16 then a PCC is required for all the places you've resided in for at least 12 months during the last 10 years. The second para is apparently contradictory because it stipulates that you need a PCC from the age of 16 to date for every place you've lived in.
> 
> A clarification would be really appreciated.


There is no reason to be worried about. Go ahead without foreign PCC.


----------



## ali_jaff

After 15 months of zero correspondence finally CO asked me for medical few weeks back. CO also requested to re-submit PCC which I did this week alnog with the medicals. Guys any idea how long it takes to get the final news after the medical is done?
Btw my subclass is 189


----------



## shiraz

ali_jaff said:


> After 15 months of zero correspondence finally CO asked me for medical few weeks back. CO also requested to re-submit PCC which I did this week alnog with the medicals. Guys any idea how long it takes to get the final news after the medical is done?
> Btw my subclass is 189


It will probably take couple of months more just my guess. What is your timeline? When did you lodge application?


----------



## jakb

Hi Everyone

Who should you get your documents certified from for acs in pakistan and how much does it cost approximately??


----------



## ali_jaff

shiraz said:


> It will probably take couple of months more just my guess. What is your timeline? When did you lodge application?


I lodged my application in May last year(2013). And submitted all my documents by mid June after which CO sent me the standard reply that my name is in security check and that SC will take a year to complete after which this is his first correspondence, asking me to submit PCC and do my medical


----------



## Waqarali20005

ali_jaff said:


> I lodged my application in May last year(2013). And submitted all my documents by mid June after which CO sent me the standard reply that my name is in security check and that SC will take a year to complete after which this is his first correspondence, asking me to submit PCC and do my medical


means your grant is just around the corner, Congrats in Advance...


----------



## Waqarali20005

I wonder WHY people WHO lodged applications in AUG 14 are getting "impatient' while those who are waiting for more than an year are cool ...... i don't know what to say....


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqarali20005 said:


> I wonder WHY people WHO lodged applications in AUG 14 are getting "impatient' while those who are waiting for more than an year are cool ...... i don't know what to say....


beats me, brother ..... really beats me .....


----------



## Waqarali20005

TheExpatriate said:


> beats me, brother ..... really beats me .....


on top of it, their comments suggests as if they are currently on oxygen mask and can only breathe if they get PR...


----------



## Hasnain

Waqarali20005 said:


> on top of it, their comments suggests as if they are currently on oxygen mask and can only breathe if they get PR...


Lol! I am in my 20th month since lodgment. Med n PCC done as instructed by CO in Mar n Apr 2013. Team 13 asked for updated form 80, 1221 & CV in Aug 2014 (last month).
Don't know what's going on.
Only can hope for the best!
Let's pray for the best!


----------



## shiraz

Hasnain said:


> Lol! I am in my 20th month since lodgment. Med n PCC done as instructed by CO in Mar n Apr 2013. Team 13 asked for updated form 80, 1221 & CV in Aug 2014 (last month).
> Don't know what's going on.
> Only can hope for the best!
> Let's pray for the best!



Any idea why they asked for pdated form 80, 1221 & CV in Aug 2014?

Was there any change in your circumstances?


----------



## Hasnain

shiraz said:


> Any idea why they asked for pdated form 80, 1221 & CV in Aug 2014?
> 
> Was there any change in your circumstances?


My first form 80 and 1221 was submitted in Apr 2013. Since one year had passed, that might be the reason for updated forms.
Change in circumstances, not really. Only one travel to Pakistan for vacations and one rented flat shifted (in Dubai its common to move from one flat to another due to high rents). I already updated CO when I moved my residential apartment.
So, in short, no change in circumstances other than two mentioned above.
Let's hope and pray for best.


----------



## samy25

btw Any pakistani 189 of 2014 who got the grant yet..? i guess no one...  indians getting with in one to three month.........


----------



## showib49

Seniors please help 

One of my friend is on student visa in Sydney, he has done BBA and MBA from Pakistan and he wants to apply for Northern Territories State Sponsor Ship. Some one told me that NT only provide State sponsor if a job is being offered. Can any one help in this regards?

Further he worked as a sales and marketing manager for 20 hours a week during his studies. So his experience will be considered for immigration?


----------



## Hiki

Hi ... after talking to random officer on wednesday i again called on thursday and this time i talked with my co ... she discussed the problem with me in details about the security check problem ... she told me that our security check is in progress from since 12 months .. and in august team 13 adelaide had asked for some little additional information which is now currently in security checks . Further she told me that my security check finalizing and grant wil take place anytime between 10 to 60 days which is final ... so lets hope for the best ... thanks bolt and expatriate .


----------



## BOLT

Hiki said:


> Hi ... after talking to random officer on wednesday i again called on thursday and this time i talked with my co ... she discussed the problem with me in details about the security check problem ... she told me that our security check is in progress from since 12 months .. and in august team 13 adelaide had asked for some little additional information which is now currently in security checks . Further she told me that my security check finalizing and grant wil take place anytime between 10 to 60 days which is final ... so lets hope for the best ... thanks bolt and expatriate .


This is encouraging. 

btw did you ever inquire from IGIS for your application status? I mean how do you know that it went AGAIN into external security checks?


----------



## mah

samy25 said:


> btw Any pakistani 189 of 2014 who got the grant yet..? i guess no one...  indians getting with in one to three month.........


Few Pakistani expats got it.

I dont think, there would be any applicant of 2014 from Pakistan who got grant.

If i am at fault, please correct.

Thanks


----------



## N.Ali

mah said:


> Few Pakistani expats got it.
> 
> I dont think, there would be any applicant of 2014 from Pakistan who got grant.
> 
> If i am at fault, please correct.
> 
> Thanks


except one female applicant...


----------



## indiference

jakb said:


> Hi Everyone Who should you get your documents certified from for acs in pakistan and how much does it cost approximately??


Go to the court, there are a lot of people( advocates) sitting outside the courts who will charge i suppose 10rs per page for doing true copy attestation, take ur originals along with you so he can verify.


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> This is encouraging.
> 
> btw did you ever inquire from IGIS for your application status? I mean how do you know that it went AGAIN into external security checks?


Yes i have inquired 1 time from IGIS in april 2014 and at that time application was in external security checks and IGIS told me that if you didnt get grant till nov 2014 then contact us again .
Yesterday co told me that application hasnt gone again in security check rather it is currently in security since last 12 months ... and she also told me that security check timings are from 9 months till max 14 months . So ours is 12 months now .. and good thing is that she told me that we will have grant within 10 to 60 days anytime in between


----------



## bym007

I just need to check with experienced members here. At what stage does my wife need to give her IELTS and what score does she need ?

I just got my ACS +ve response, and I will be submitting my Vic EoI soon.
Thanks.


----------



## blacknight_81

*IELTS for spouse*



bym007 said:


> I just need to check with experienced members here. At what stage does my wife need to give her IELTS and what score does she need ?
> 
> I just got my ACS +ve response, and I will be submitting my Vic EoI soon.
> Thanks.


Well if you can get a certificate from her college/university which confirms that medium of education was english, that should be more than enough. If this is not possible, then she needs to get at least 4.5 in IELTS. Check following link for further information:

How can I prove I have functional English?

She needs to get this done before EOI.


----------



## BOLT

blacknight_81 said:


> Well if you can get a certificate from her college/university which confirms that medium of education was english, that should be more than enough. If this is not possible, then she needs to get at least 4.5 in IELTS. Check following link for further information:
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> She needs to get this done before EOI.


She does need proof of functional english but I do not think it is mandatory before EOI. He can lodge application and subsequently when CO asks for various documents at that time this proof of functional english is required. as per my knowledge it should be ok till CO asks for vac2 fee etc.


----------



## blacknight_81

BOLT said:


> She does need proof of functional english but I do not think it is mandatory before EOI. He can lodge application and subsequently when CO asks for various documents at that time this proof of functional english is required. as per my knowledge it should be ok till CO asks for vac2 fee etc.


Yes you are right, since no points are claimed for it.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Spouse English does not have to be provided until visa is decision-ready, but it's always better to prepare and be ready in advance, but do not delay your EOI or visa lodging for that reason


----------



## gemini10

Hello
I want to ask that documents required for acs process should all be in one pdf file or there should be three pdf files,one for educational document second one for experiece letter and third one for passport and personal information.

Thankyou


----------



## dm360

National Cadet Corps , NCC question:

During lates 90s and early 2000s every college student attended 20 days military training. How is it mentioned in form 80. I believe many would have forgotten the duration and platoons etc?


----------



## TheExpatriate

dm360 said:


> National Cadet Corps , NCC question:
> 
> During lates 90s and early 2000s every college student attended 20 days military training. How is it mentioned in form 80. I believe many would have forgotten the duration and platoons etc?


Is it military or paramilitary? Was it just a training or enrollment and active service?


----------



## BOLT

dm360 said:


> National Cadet Corps , NCC question:
> 
> During lates 90s and early 2000s every college student attended 20 days military training. How is it mentioned in form 80. I believe many would have forgotten the duration and platoons etc?


It is not a military service. It is civil defence and actually whatever it is, Form 80 is not asking this.


----------



## BOLT

Hiki said:


> Yes i have inquired 1 time from IGIS in april 2014 and at that time application was in external security checks and IGIS told me that if you didnt get grant till nov 2014 then contact us again .
> Yesterday co told me that application hasnt gone again in security check rather it is currently in security since last 12 months ... and she also told me that security check timings are from 9 months till max 14 months . So ours is 12 months now .. and good thing is that she told me that we will have grant within 10 to 60 days anytime in between


This is quite some information. So it means that ESC cannot take more than 14 months.

Can we imply from said discussion with CO that an application cannot go into ESC twice? any comments by anyone? _shel ?


----------



## usmanakbar07

I got my degree (Elect. Engg.) in Sept,2011 and joined a company in Feb,2012 in Saudi Arabia. Now as I was on a 'work visit visa', I had to leave kingdom after approx. 6 months (Aug,2012). Before leaving the kingdom, same company offered me to come back with a new 'permanent visa'. But due to some hick ups in the process, a lot of time was wasted. I was back in the kingdom in March,2013. I wasn't paid during this duration neither i performed any services for the mentioned company. 
Now my confusion is that what about the missing 6 months in between. I am pretty sure i can't claim points for this period as I was umemployed. I am planning to prepare a single reference letter which clearly states that I was waiting for my visa to get processed during these 6 months. I was not employed by the company during this duration. I don't want to claim points for this period.

Can anyone help me with the format of the letter as it is quite confusing and especially to explain this in a couple of lines gets more tricky. I just want to explain the situation in a manner so that there is no ambiguity regarding my case and duration of experience. Any help will be great. Cheers!!!


----------



## shiraz

usmanakbar07 said:


> I got my degree (Elect. Engg.) in Sept,2011 and joined a company in Feb,2012 in Saudi Arabia. Now as I was on a 'work visit visa', I had to leave kingdom after approx. 6 months (Aug,2012). Before leaving the kingdom, same company offered me to come back with a new 'permanent visa'. But due to some hick ups in the process, a lot of time was wasted. I was back in the kingdom in March,2013. I wasn't paid during this duration neither i performed any services for the mentioned company.
> Now my confusion is that what about the missing 6 months in between. I am pretty sure i can't claim points for this period as I was umemployed. I am planning to prepare a single reference letter which clearly states that I was waiting for my visa to get processed during these 6 months. I was not employed by the company during this duration. I don't want to claim points for this period.
> 
> Can anyone help me with the format of the letter as it is quite confusing and especially to explain this in a couple of lines gets more tricky. I just want to explain the situation in a manner so that there is no ambiguity regarding my case and duration of experience. Any help will be great. Cheers!!!


Nothing to be confused about. You can ask your employer to mention two different time periods when you worked there.

Sent from my A900 using Expat Forum


----------



## usmanakbar07

shiraz said:


> Nothing to be confused about. You can ask your employer to mention two different time periods when you worked there.
> 
> Sent from my A900 using Expat Forum


Well the thing is that there I did no job in between but was waiting for my visa processing. And it seems odd that there isn't any description of the period in between. How can i mention these in a better way.


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> This is quite some information. So it means that ESC cannot take more than 14 months.
> 
> Can we imply from said discussion with CO that an application cannot go into ESC twice? any comments by anyone? _shel ?


Well as far as i have my knowledge and what my co told me i can say that application goes in ESC only once . But all the requirements in between if asked like some data required by team 13 it is all needed for the ESC and they ask for it . And once ESC are cleared you get the grant ... seniors can comment on it ...


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> This is quite some information. So it means that ESC cannot take more than 14 months.
> 
> Can we imply from said discussion with CO that an application cannot go into ESC twice? any comments by anyone? _shel ?


Bolt from your signature timeline it seems that we have almost the same dates . And it also seems to me that your application is also in ESC and i think and i hope that we both will get our grants together or near .. and InshAllah very soon we will be hearing it from one another


----------



## blacknight_81

usmanakbar07 said:


> Well the thing is that there I did no job in between but was waiting for my visa processing. And it seems odd that there isn't any description of the period in between. How can i mention these in a better way.


You can describe this period while filling out form 80. There is no reason to be worried about, you simply need to get reference letters for the time you were employed.


----------



## usmanakbar07

blacknight_81 said:


> You can describe this period while filling out form 80. There is no reason to be worried about, you simply need to get reference letters for the time you were employed.


Currently, I need it for EA assessment. I just want to make sure that everything is stated clearly so that they are in a position to make decision. If it is confusing they might not even know how much experience i have. Should I mention the 6 months gap in the reference letter? What do you suggest the pattern of the letter be?


----------



## blacknight_81

usmanakbar07 said:


> Currently, I need it for EA assessment. I just want to make sure that everything is stated clearly so that they are in a position to make decision. If it is confusing they might not even know how much experience i have. Should I mention the 6 months gap in the reference letter? What do you suggest the pattern of the letter be?


Simply state the time period you worked for. In my opinion, EA will not be concerned about the unemployed intervals you had.


----------



## BOLT

Hiki said:


> Bolt from your signature timeline it seems that we have almost the same dates . And it also seems to me that your application is also in ESC and i think and i hope that we both will get our grants together or near .. and InshAllah very soon we will be hearing it from one another


Thanks for wishing me grant in near future. Yes Indeed these look alike but usually difference in circumstances makes processing timelines different. I have wife and three kids as dependants, military background and lot of foreign visits. Also, as per IGIS feedback in first week of August 2014, my ESC are over. 

I pray that we get our grants soon with Allah's blessing.


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> Thanks for wishing me grant in near future. Yes Indeed these look alike but usually difference in circumstances makes processing timelines different. I have wife and three kids as dependants, military background and lot of foreign visits. Also, as per IGIS feedback in first week of August 2014, my ESC are over.
> 
> I pray that we get our grants soon with Allah's blessing.


Hmm thats very good news that your ESC have finished . I think you wil get your grant in this week .if you dont hear anything so than i think a call to your co will do your work .


----------



## twister292

mhm6078 said:


> ok. slight correction. If u work on tax in Australia even for one week during the whole financial year in which ur pay was greater than $350 some tax will be deducted (with held) by ur employer. at the end of FY, u file a tax return to ATO to claim it back.
> 
> If during the FY, ur cumulative pay was less than $18,200 u'll get all the tax back.
> 
> What I mean is, suppose u worked here only for a few months at more than $350 a week (or $1400 a month), u will have some tax to claim back even if ur cumulative pay is way less than $18,200. and to claim back, u need to file tax return.
> 
> bottom line, u file a tax return for whatever u earn here.
> 
> - Haroon


Largely correct;

You only have to file a tax return if tax has been _deducted_ from your salary.

In Australia most companies pay fortnightly (convention is to pay every alternate thursday)...

The standard formula for tax deduction goes like this:

(Pay in given fortnight) x (26.071) x (tax slab/rate for that income bracket).

So taxation will start at $698/fortnight yes.


----------



## adila

HOw long is it taking these days to get your Grant after you submit PCC and Medical upon CO requests.


----------



## zahidss

*Visa Grant*

HI, AOA

By the grace of ALLAH I have got the grant after long patience. Below is my full timeline, Please pray for me for the future. InshaAllah all brothers and sister will get their grant very soon.

Visa Lodge: 29-Dec-12
CO Allocation: 26-Feb-13 (Ask for Form-80 and supporting Docs)
Docs Upload: 24-March-13
IGIS Inquiry: May-14, Got reply to ask again in NOV-14 if no outcome.
Med-PCC & Form-80 Request by CO: 07-Aug-14
MED Uploaded: 15-Aug-14
PCC & Form-80: Upload 04-Sep-14
Visa Grant: 12-Sept-14

Thanks to ALLAH once again.


----------



## Haseeb22

So I have the golden email ☺ moving next month


----------



## BOLT

zahidss said:


> HI, AOA
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH I have got the grant after long patience. Below is my full timeline, Please pray for me for the future. InshaAllah all brothers and sister will get their grant very soon.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 29-Dec-12
> CO Allocation: 26-Feb-13 (Ask for Form-80 and supporting Docs)
> Docs Upload: 24-March-13
> IGIS Inquiry: May-14, Got reply to ask again in NOV-14 if no outcome.
> Med-PCC & Form-80 Request by CO: 07-Aug-14
> MED Uploaded: 15-Aug-14
> PCC & Form-80: Upload 04-Sep-14
> Visa Grant: 12-Sept-14
> 
> Thanks to ALLAH once again.



Congrats Zahid. Wish you all the best for future.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

zahidss said:


> HI, AOA
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH I have got the grant after long patience. Below is my full timeline, Please pray for me for the future. InshaAllah all brothers and sister will get their grant very soon.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 29-Dec-12
> CO Allocation: 26-Feb-13 (Ask for Form-80 and supporting Docs)
> Docs Upload: 24-March-13
> IGIS Inquiry: May-14, Got reply to ask again in NOV-14 if no outcome.
> Med-PCC & Form-80 Request by CO: 07-Aug-14
> MED Uploaded: 15-Aug-14
> PCC & Form-80: Upload 04-Sep-14
> Visa Grant: 12-Sept-14
> 
> Thanks to ALLAH once again.


Congrats mate, do pray for us.


----------



## darian21

zahidss said:


> HI, AOA
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH I have got the grant after long patience. Below is my full timeline, Please pray for me for the future. InshaAllah all brothers and sister will get their grant very soon.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 29-Dec-12
> CO Allocation: 26-Feb-13 (Ask for Form-80 and supporting Docs)
> Docs Upload: 24-March-13
> IGIS Inquiry: May-14, Got reply to ask again in NOV-14 if no outcome.
> Med-PCC & Form-80 Request by CO: 07-Aug-14
> MED Uploaded: 15-Aug-14
> PCC & Form-80: Upload 04-Sep-14
> Visa Grant: 12-Sept-14
> 
> Thanks to ALLAH once again.


Congratulations. Wish you all the best


----------



## letstalk

zahidss said:


> HI, AOA By the grace of ALLAH I have got the grant after long patience. Below is my full timeline, Please pray for me for the future. InshaAllah all brothers and sister will get their grant very soon. Visa Lodge: 29-Dec-12 CO Allocation: 26-Feb-13 (Ask for Form-80 and supporting Docs) Docs Upload: 24-March-13 IGIS Inquiry: May-14, Got reply to ask again in NOV-14 if no outcome. Med-PCC & Form-80 Request by CO: 07-Aug-14 MED Uploaded: 15-Aug-14 PCC & Form-80: Upload 04-Sep-14 Visa Grant: 12-Sept-14 Thanks to ALLAH once again.



Congrats


----------



## BOLT

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Congrats mate, do pray for us.


Hi Sikandar. Did you contact your CO or IGIS for updates? You should have got Med/PCC call by now.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

BOLT said:


> Hi Sikandar. Did you contact your CO or IGIS for updates? You should have got Med/PCC call by now.


Done with my medicals and pcc in Feb 2013, guess Will have to redo it soon


----------



## Hasnain

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Done with my medicals and pcc in Feb 2013, guess Will have to redo it soon


Did you do meds and PCC in CO's request?


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

*No CO assigned after 9 weeks*

Dear All, 

I lodged my 189 application (fees paid) on July 8th 2014,
its been almost 9 weeks and no signs of CO.

Is it normal? what shud I do? any help appreciated 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

Hasnain said:


> Did you do meds and PCC in CO's request?


Yes dear.


----------



## BOLT

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 application (fees paid) on July 8th 2014,
> its been almost 9 weeks and no signs of CO.
> 
> Is it normal? what shud I do? any help appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance


You should wait ! It is normal.


----------



## BOLT

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Yes dear.


Have you lodged complaint with IGIS? if yes what was their feedback?


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

BOLT said:


> Have you lodged complaint with IGIS? if yes what was their feedback?


Asked my co for update he requested form 80 and 1221 again, sent details will ask for an update again.


----------



## BOLT

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Asked my co for update he requested form 80 and 1221 again, sent details will ask for an update again.


I suggest you should ask IGIS. They reply within a week wether your application is still in external checks or these have been completed.


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> Congrats Zahid. Wish you all the best for future.


Whats new ?


----------



## zahidss

InshaAllah next is your turn.



BOLT said:


> Congrats Zahid. Wish you all the best for future.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

BOLT said:


> I suggest you should ask IGIS. They reply within a week wether your application is still in external checks or these have been completed.


Thanks bolt,
Will ask my agent to send an email to IGIS.


----------



## Hasnain

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Yes dear.


Same is my case and u shared several times here. Med n PCC requested by CO and submitted in Mar n Apr 2013. Form 80 n 1221, updated sent on 23 August 2014.

Don't know if Med n PCC would be asked again. Best wishes n prayers for all.


----------



## zoyakhan

Aoa,

A colleague of mine who is an onshore applicant has been asked to upload form 1221. He is worried if it means external security checks. I thought I should ask this question on this forum.

Do all Pakistanis applications undergo lengthy external security checks and does form 1221 is a normal thing to be asked for? Anyone has an idea about the timeline of onshore Paki applicants. 

thanks.
Zoya.


----------



## TheExpatriate

zoyakhan said:


> Aoa,
> 
> A colleague of mine who is an onshore applicant has been asked to upload form 1221. He is worried if it means external security checks. I thought I should ask this question on this forum.
> 
> Do all Pakistanis applications undergo lengthy external security checks and does form 1221 is a normal thing to be asked for? Anyone has an idea about the timeline of onshore Paki applicants.
> 
> thanks.
> Zoya.



I was requested to submit 1221, and I did not go through ESC ..... I am not Pakistani but I hope this answers your question about 1221 relation to ESC


----------



## zoyakhan

TheExpatriate said:


> I was requested to submit 1221, and I did not go through ESC ..... I am not Pakistani but I hope this answers your question about 1221 relation to ESC


thanks. This means 1221 is not a bad thing always.
It still remains a question the average processing time of onshore Paki applicants. Any thoughts..


----------



## TheExpatriate

zoyakhan said:


> thanks. This means 1221 is not a bad thing always.
> It still remains a question the average processing time of onshore Paki applicants. Any thoughts..


actually the funny thing is. 90% of the questions in 1221 are there in 80 ..... I couldn't get it why they wanted it .... lol



For onshore people, I do not understand what's the rush? they get BVs anyways and can stay and work until PR is approved, and the time on the BV counts as well towards the three-out-of-four years for citizenship.


----------



## zoyakhan

TheExpatriate said:


> actually the funny thing is. 90% of the questions in 1221 are there in 80 ..... I couldn't get it why they wanted it .... lol
> 
> 
> 
> For onshore people, I do not understand what's the rush? they get BVs anyways and can stay and work until PR is approved, and the time on the BV counts as well towards the three-out-of-four years for citizenship.



Well it is the uncertainty which bothers all the time


----------



## TheExpatriate

zoyakhan said:


> Well it is the uncertainty which bothers all the time


if you have no health issues, did not lie/overclaim, never did anything bad, you will eventually get the visa. Believe it or not, all that ESC for onshore applicants is just routine. If they have anything on you, you will be on a flight back home before you can even blink .......


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> Whats new ?


Still waiting


----------



## twister292

TheExpatriate said:


> For onshore people, I do not understand what's the rush? they get BVs anyways and can stay and work until PR is approved, and the time on the BV counts as well towards the three-out-of-four years for citizenship.


Bridging Visas are a royal pain to work with...most employers will consider them neither permanent nor temporary...

Plus you need permission to travel/exit as well.


----------



## imranhassan852

Waqarali20005 said:


> I agree to disagree that " DIAC is a highly competent department with highly effective people".


Well your feedback is interesting. Can you share your observation as this can help us all. How did you find DIAC as "inefficient or ineffective"?


----------



## Waqarali20005

imranhassan852 said:


> Well your feedback is interesting. Can you share your observation as this can help us all. How did you find DIAC as "inefficient or ineffective"?


asking for the documents again and again which were already shared with them and not responding to queries in a timely manner and even the answers provided are not what was asked.... this is what i experienced..


----------



## BOLT

imranhassan852 said:


> Well your feedback is interesting. Can you share your observation as this can help us all. How did you find DIAC as "inefficient or ineffective"?


Well I am also of the opinion that DIBP is just as efficient as usual 'public sectors' are. It may be 100s of times better than our public sector but it is definitely 100 times pathetic than their private sector. 

For instance

1. ImmiAccount never reflects actual status. I may be exaggerating but non on this thread has any trust / confidence on this website.

2. COs seldom respond what the question is and mostly just send the standard reply.

3. Even after months of submitting documents, they wake up and ask for some questions.

4. Repeated requests for same documents by various COs.

5. DIBP staff became efficient in June / July even for Pakistanis and similar high risk countries, usual holy months for annual reports: a typical lousy public sector behaviour and look at their efficiency just after those months.

6. Hiding actual status of application is usually (not always) means covering their lousiness. Imagine if ImmiAccount reflects actual status updates then why on earth would we email or call COs???

Anyway, because their systems are 100s of times better than ours, this is why we all are migrating otherwise they are waaaay behind some developed systems like US.

cheers!


----------



## cloudops

*Medical Assessment Query*

Hi Guys,

Whats the best way to check about if your medical has been finalized or not. 

I had gone through my medical on 19th Aug,2014.



thanks in advance.


----------



## x10sive

*GSM Adelaide*

Did you one here speak to his / her CO from GSM Adelaide ? 

If yes then what is the number to contact them and what is the best time to speak to them in PST ?


----------



## BOLT

cloudops said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Whats the best way to check about if your medical has been finalized or not.
> 
> I had gone through my medical on 19th Aug,2014.
> 
> thanks in advance.



Email CO or call on any available numbers and if you are lucky someone may inform you. 

best of luck!


----------



## BOLT

x10sive said:


> Did you one here speak to his / her CO from GSM Adelaide ?
> 
> If yes then what is the number to contact them and what is the best time to speak to them in PST ?


Somehow someone found a good Brisbane GSM office number but not for Adelaide. I am also searching since months for general inquiry Adelaide GSM Office. The Brisbane office guys usually see our (adelaide) application online status and respond. 

I had one number of Adelaide (CO of another applicant) but he did not connect me to my CO and also advised not to call on direct numbers.


----------



## BOLT

One applicant on another forum got automated reply from GSM Office meaning that every email or call to CO would result in delayed processing times for that applicant.

happy queries


----------



## x10sive

BOLT said:


> Somehow someone found a good Brisbane GSM office number but not for Adelaide. I am also searching since months for general inquiry Adelaide GSM Office. The Brisbane office guys usually see our (adelaide) application online status and respond.
> 
> I had one number of Adelaide (CO of another applicant) but he did not connect me to my CO and also advised not to call on direct numbers.


What is the initials of that CO ?


----------



## Waqarali20005

BOLT said:


> One applicant on another forum got automated reply from GSM Office meaning that every email or call to CO would result in delayed processing times for that applicant.
> 
> happy queries


but it does not mean the delay will be caused only for the caller. In my opinion what they are saying is that they have limited time for work and time they spend on giving status updated to applicants would have otherwise been spent on finalising the applications . Thats why they have now included it in automated reply. so the Caller or mailer is not only doing wrong with his application, rather each and every applicant is effected by his call/email. So my application is getting delayed due to callers here... laziness of CO has got nothing to do with this....


----------



## BOLT

Waqarali20005 said:


> but it does not mean the delay will be caused only for the caller. In my opinion what they are saying is that they have limited time for work and time they spend on giving status updated to applicants would have otherwise been spent on finalising the applications . Thats why they have now included it in automated reply. so the Caller or mailer is not only doing wrong with his application, rather each and every applicant is effected by his call/email. So my application is getting delayed due to callers here... laziness of CO has got nothing to do with this....


Brother why everyone is desperate to get application status update??? 
Why ImmiAccount is not updated? 

because it is their right to get an update but applicants do not have any way to get feedback. Also, number of such applicants is not much because most of the applicants are getting their grant within 3-4 months anyway. Some percentage even get direct grant without any CO contact. So applicants like us (those who go in ESC) are only few. So really no one is delaying your grant except CO 

If I were designing their service process, I would have asked COs to provide monthly status updates to their applicants. Let me say that if DIBP were a private group, they would've already implemented this.

anyway, nothing we can do except waiting.


----------



## ehsanonline

Hi All 
I have applied for 489 Visa and submitted the application on 20th Aug 2014. Its almost a month now and CO has not been assigned. 

Just wanted to know, what is the time frame for CO assignment to newly launched cases. There is no such information available on Immi website. Moreover, how long would it take (approx time) for the final outcome of my case ??


----------



## BOLT

x10sive said:


> What is the initials of that CO ?


Aussie786 gave me the number but did not mention CO initials.


----------



## x10sive

BOLT said:


> Aussie786 gave me the number but did not mention CO initials.


But when you called him did he mentioned you his name ?


----------



## sadeed

*189 time after application submission.*

Hello, guys, I recently got my EOI for 189, will submit the application in a week or two, Can someone comment on the time required after submission till the grant is made.


----------



## blacknight_81

sadeed said:


> Hello, guys, I recently got my EOI for 189, will submit the application in a week or two, Can someone comment on the time required after submission till the grant is made.


18+ months.


----------



## BOLT

x10sive said:


> But when you called him did he mentioned you his name ?


I asked for my CO. He said she is not around and this is not her desk.... blah blah


----------



## BOLT

ehsanonline said:


> Hi All
> I have applied for 489 Visa and submitted the application on 20th Aug 2014. Its almost a month now and CO has not been assigned.
> 
> Just wanted to know, what is the time frame for CO assignment to newly launched cases. There is no such information available on Immi website. Moreover, how long would it take (approx time) for the final outcome of my case ??


CO allocation times keeps changing and IT IS available on immi website (you are looking on your immiAccount). just dig in or search here on this thread. many people including me shared the link to CO allocation times.

189 processing takes 18+ months if your case goes for external security checks. 

Usually information is available on forum in various threads including this one but new members prefer to post a question instead of searching for it


----------



## fzaheer

*Health Link enabled*

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for the long mail.

I had applied for 175 back in Jun12. Yes that is right. 

After i provided the form 80 there was no request by anyone to send any more info.

In the last three months, i have been asked two times to provide some additional info.

Now maybe a week/10 days ago, i started getting this red error in the immiacount that unable to retreive health requirements. This error has been corrected and now i see the 'Organise your health examination'.

However my agent says he has not received any mail from CO, and the enabling of this link does not mean that the CO has asked for it. It is only when the CO asks that i should do the medical.

Just asking the experienced people here, as to what do they think. SHould i do medical or wait for the COs mail.

Rgds
fzaheer


----------



## blacknight_81

fzaheer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the long mail.
> 
> I had applied for 175 back in Jun12. Yes that is right.
> 
> After i provided the form 80 there was no request by anyone to send any more info.
> 
> In the last three months, i have been asked two times to provide some additional info.
> 
> Now maybe a week/10 days ago, i started getting this red error in the immiacount that unable to retreive health requirements. This error has been corrected and now i see the 'Organise your health examination'.
> 
> However my agent says he has not received any mail from CO, and the enabling of this link does not mean that the CO has asked for it. It is only when the CO asks that i should do the medical.
> 
> Just asking the experienced people here, as to what do they think. SHould i do medical or wait for the COs mail.
> 
> Rgds
> fzaheer


Call them!


----------



## mah

fzaheer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the long mail.
> 
> I had applied for 175 back in Jun12. Yes that is right.
> 
> After i provided the form 80 there was no request by anyone to send any more info.
> 
> In the last three months, i have been asked two times to provide some additional info.
> 
> Now maybe a week/10 days ago, i started getting this red error in the immiacount that unable to retreive health requirements. This error has been corrected and now i see the 'Organise your health examination'.
> 
> However my agent says he has not received any mail from CO, and the enabling of this link does not mean that the CO has asked for it. It is only when the CO asks that i should do the medical.
> 
> Just asking the experienced people here, as to what do they think. SHould i do medical or wait for the COs mail.
> 
> Rgds
> fzaheer


June 2012, it is been long time.

You should have been contacting CO at least every 3 months. Soeak to them.


----------



## BOLT

Hi everyone.

Today I called Brisbane Number. The greeting message has changed and it appears that DIBP has turned it to a GSM General Enquiry Number for Brisbane and Adelaide both. Because greetings now asks to email either Brisbane or Adelaide GSM team as alternate.

Anyway, luckily the lady turned out nice contrary to my previous experiences, pulled out records and discussed my application in detail. In short, she said that my application is in final review and I should hear outcome by the end of this month. 

The number is 0061 7 3136 7000 which is already available on the forum.

You can also try your luck.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

*CO assigned*

CO assigned after 71 days of lodgment
Updated the tracker sheet


----------



## TheExpatriate

BOLT said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Today I called Brisbane Number. The greeting message has changed and it appears that DIBP has turned it to a GSM General Enquiry Number for Brisbane and Adelaide both. Because greetings now asks to email either Brisbane or Adelaide GSM team as alternate.
> 
> Anyway, luckily the lady turned out nice contrary to my previous experiences, pulled out records and discussed my application in detail. In short, she said that my application is in final review and I should hear outcome by the end of this month.
> 
> The number is 0061 7 3136 7000 which is already available on the forum.
> 
> You can also try your luck.


does her name start with a P?


----------



## mah

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> CO assigned after 71 days of lodgment
> Updated the tracker sheet
> docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


How you came to know CO has been assigned ?

Did you call ?


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

No, I did not call.
I got an email from my CO and he requested docs

Also, when I logged in to my immi-account, I could see the same email in correspondence section.





mah said:


> How you came to know CO has been assigned ?
> 
> Did you call ?


----------



## mah

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> No, I did not call.
> I got an email from my CO and he requested docs
> 
> Also, when I logged in to my immi-account, I could see the same email in correspondence section.


So it means , correspondence section works 

What type of docs you have been asked ?

Thanks


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

mah said:


> So it means , correspondence section works
> 
> What type of docs you have been asked ?
> 
> Thanks


 Yes it works

Following docs were asked
*For Me:*

Evidence of Character
Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
Evidence of Skills Assessment
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
Evidence of Health , HAP ID: *****
Evidence of Character
● Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment

*For My Spouse:*

Evidence of Character
Evidence of English Language Ability
Please refer to the attached information sheet.
Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
Marriage Certificate
Evidence of Health , HAP ID: ******
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document


----------



## mah

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Yes it works
> 
> Following docs were asked
> *For Me:*
> 
> Evidence of Character
> Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
> Evidence of Skills Assessment
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> Evidence of Health , HAP ID: *****
> Evidence of Character
> ● Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> 
> *For My Spouse:*
> 
> Evidence of Character
> Evidence of English Language Ability
> Please refer to the attached information sheet.
> Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
> Marriage Certificate
> Evidence of Health , HAP ID: ******
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document



Any of the above mentioned docs were uploaded in advance ? 

Thanks and good luck


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

mah said:


> Any of the above mentioned docs were uploaded in advance ?
> 
> Thanks and good luck


No, I haven't uploaded any thing at all.



CO told me to upload all the specified docs within 28 days, which I can manage.

However, I will request CO to gimme additional time for Spouse's IELTS and her meds

as she is expecting and "Big Event" is due in early OCT 

Seniors! any advice on this from you guys?????


----------



## mah

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> No, I haven't uploaded any thing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> CO told me to upload all the specified docs within 28 days, which I can manage.
> 
> However, I will request CO to gimme additional time for Spouse's IELTS and her meds
> 
> as she is expecting and "Big Event" is due in early OCT
> 
> Seniors! any advice on this from you guys?????


I believe, you can request CO for more time with genuine reasons and proofs. There should not be any harms.

Good luck


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Today I called Brisbane Number. The greeting message has changed and it appears that DIBP has turned it to a GSM General Enquiry Number for Brisbane and Adelaide both. Because greetings now asks to email either Brisbane or Adelaide GSM team as alternate.
> 
> Anyway, luckily the lady turned out nice contrary to my previous experiences, pulled out records and discussed my application in detail. In short, she said that my application is in final review and I should hear outcome by the end of this month.
> 
> The number is 0061 7 3136 7000 which is already available on the forum.
> 
> You can also try your luck.


Its very good news ... i told you that your grant is just around the corner inshallah you will get in in this month


----------



## asad747

Guys i have a problem

My CO requested for medical & PCC . But the problem is IOM is not giving dates before 13th October.... and My deadline of CO will expire on 30th September.. I tried to explain ION lady on phone but she is persistent that no appointments available.

pls tell me what to do now?? Will CO extend the deadline??


----------



## TheExpatriate

asad747 said:


> Guys i have a problem
> 
> My CO requested for medical & PCC . But the problem is IOM is not giving dates before 13th October.... and My deadline of CO will expire on 30th September.. I tried to explain ION lady on phone but she is persistent that no appointments available.
> 
> pls tell me what to do now?? Will CO extend the deadline??


book October 13th, present the CO with the facts above, the IOM contacts, if you can get them to email you this .....


----------



## shiraz

There is another medical center available in lahore with the name WilCare. Details are available on Pakistan

You can also check with them.




asad747 said:


> Guys i have a problem
> 
> My CO requested for medical & PCC . But the problem is IOM is not giving dates before 13th October.... and My deadline of CO will expire on 30th September.. I tried to explain ION lady on phone but she is persistent that no appointments available.
> 
> pls tell me what to do now?? Will CO extend the deadline??


----------



## Waqarali20005

asad747 said:


> Guys i have a problem
> 
> My CO requested for medical & PCC . But the problem is IOM is not giving dates before 13th October.... and My deadline of CO will expire on 30th September.. I tried to explain ION lady on phone but she is persistent that no appointments available.
> 
> pls tell me what to do now?? Will CO extend the deadline??


if you are in Pakistan then try Aziz medical centre in Islamabad... they can give you prompt appointment.

Pakistan
you can confirm from here...


----------



## Waqarali20005

shiraz said:


> There is another medical center available in lahore with the name WilCare. Details are available on Pakistan
> 
> You can also check with them.


if you are from Lahore, even then book with Aziz Medical centre and travelling to isb is a matter of 4 hours via motorway.... i booked appointment for my child at 10 am for the same day....


----------



## asad747

I'm in khi these days. Can't travel to other cities


----------



## x10sive

BOLT said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Today I called Brisbane Number. The greeting message has changed and it appears that DIBP has turned it to a GSM General Enquiry Number for Brisbane and Adelaide both. Because greetings now asks to email either Brisbane or Adelaide GSM team as alternate.
> 
> Anyway, luckily the lady turned out nice contrary to my previous experiences, pulled out records and discussed my application in detail. In short, she said that my application is in final review and I should hear outcome by the end of this month.
> 
> The number is 0061 7 3136 7000 which is already available on the forum.
> 
> You can also try your luck.


What time you called in PST ?


----------



## BOLT

TheExpatriate said:


> does her name start with a P?


I really did not ask her this


----------



## BOLT

Waqarali20005 said:


> if you are in Pakistan then try Aziz medical centre in Islamabad... they can give you prompt appointment.
> 
> Pakistan
> you can confirm from here...


Yes, Aziz Medical in F-6 Islamabad is very good and expeditious.


----------



## BOLT

x10sive said:


> What time you called in PST ?


Precisely at 8 AM in Pakistan.


----------



## darian21

The message on immiAccount has changed from "Organise your health examinations" to below


Meeting the health requirement
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
*Organise your health examinations.*
Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused. If this page has not been updated and the person has completed their health electronically, it is advised they check that the clinic has submitted the results before contacting the department. For advice on how to do this see: Electronic health processing.
*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*

Does this mean i should appear for Medical test? 

Should i also arrange PCC?

Please note that CO has not made any contact for the above requirements.


----------



## sam1051

Hello Asad,

Dont worry too much about dead line. CO extend dead line. Just communicate your CO your appointment date before dead line and explain him / her reason for that. I couldn't meet dead line for medical as well and i communicated the same to CO. 

Secondly, IOM karachi rarely attend phone calls. Either phone lines are engaged or mobile number are switched off. You better book an appointment through e mail. Though they are bit slow in replying e mails, normally they reply e mail next day evening. Take it easy!!!



asad747 said:


> I'm in khi these days. Can't travel to other cities


----------



## letstalk

Planning to make my initial entry on 9th Oct ... any one planning for Sydney??


----------



## syeralia

I have a problem my co ask for medical but on immi account organize health link is not there so couldnt get my hap id i sent an email to [email protected] but 3 days has passd but no ans so i will send n reninder and also to my co snr any suggestion

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


----------



## blacknight_81

syeralia said:


> I have a problem my co ask for medical but on immi account organize health link is not there so couldnt get my hap id i sent an email to [email protected] but 3 days has passd but no ans so i will send n reninder and also to my co snr any suggestion
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


Ask your CO.


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> Well I am also of the opinion that DIBP is just as efficient as usual 'public sectors' are. It may be 100s of times better than our public sector but it is definitely 100 times pathetic than their private sector.
> 
> For instance
> 
> 1. ImmiAccount never reflects actual status. I may be exaggerating but non on this thread has any trust / confidence on this website.
> 
> 2. COs seldom respond what the question is and mostly just send the standard reply.
> 
> 3. Even after months of submitting documents, they wake up and ask for some questions.
> 
> 4. Repeated requests for same documents by various COs.
> 
> 5. DIBP staff became efficient in June / July even for Pakistanis and similar high risk countries, usual holy months for annual reports: a typical lousy public sector behaviour and look at their efficiency just after those months.
> 
> 6. Hiding actual status of application is usually (not always) means covering their lousiness. Imagine if ImmiAccount reflects actual status updates then why on earth would we email or call COs???
> 
> Anyway, because their systems are 100s of times better than ours, this is why we all are migrating otherwise they are waaaay behind some developed systems like US.
> 
> cheers!


Except one time i always got a good response and answer to my every email

Whenever i sent two emails they replied me back with the reply they mention that we have got your two emails

I am sorry that you are facing such situation


----------



## fmasaud84

letstalk said:


> Planning to make my initial entry on 9th Oct ... any one planning for Sydney??


Going on 10oct  sydney


----------



## darian21

Good Luck


----------



## ehsanonline

blacknight_81 said:


> 18+ months.


How much time required for 489 visa processing ??

From last one month i am waiting for the CO allocation .. is this normal ??


----------



## usman936

usman936 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have received Med / PCC request yesterday. Following is my time line;
> 
> Skilled Independent 189
> Plant and Production Engineer
> EOI submitted: 15-Jun-2013
> Invited on: 17-Jun-2013
> Lodged on: 18-Jun-2013
> CO Assigned: 28-Aug-2013
> Team 13 request info: 27-Nov-2013
> Med / PCC request: 27-Aug-2014
> Grant: ????
> 
> Polio vacc. certificate is also requested by CO along with Med / PCC. I was on vacations and recently came from Pakistan and got Polio vacc / certificate from Karachi airport. Hope same will be acceptable.
> 
> Thanks


Folks,

Finally I have received 189 visa grant yesterday. Following is the final timeline;

Skilled Independent 189
Plant and Production Engineer
EOI submitted: 15-Jun-2013
Invited on: 17-Jun-2013
Lodged on: 18-Jun-2013
CO Assigned: 28-Aug-2013
Team 13 request info: 27-Nov-2013
Med / PCC request: 27-Aug-2014
Med / PCC Submit: 04-Sep-2014
Grant: 15-Sep-2014

Thanks every one for your continual support and keep the forum alive.


----------



## Hasnain

usman936 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Finally I have received 189 visa grant yesterday. Following is the final timeline;
> 
> Skilled Independent 189
> Plant and Production Engineer
> EOI submitted: 15-Jun-2013
> Invited on: 17-Jun-2013
> Lodged on: 18-Jun-2013
> CO Assigned: 28-Aug-2013
> Team 13 request info: 27-Nov-2013
> Med / PCC request: 27-Aug-2014
> Med / PCC Submit: 04-Sep-2014
> Grant: 15-Sep-2014
> 
> Thanks every one for your continual support and keep the forum alive.


Many congratulations. I'm very happy for your success! Cheers!


----------



## blacknight_81

ehsanonline said:


> How much time required for 489 visa processing ??
> 
> From last one month i am waiting for the CO allocation .. is this normal ??


Check this link and see what you can make of it:

Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


----------



## usman936

Hasnain said:


> Many congratulations. I'm very happy for your success! Cheers!


Thanks man. InshAllah you will also get your grant soon.


----------



## zoyakhan

ehsanonline said:


> How much time required for 489 visa processing ??
> 
> From last one month i am waiting for the CO allocation .. is this normal ??


I got mine after 3.5 months. I think your delay is pretty normal.


----------



## BOLT

usman936 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Finally I have received 189 visa grant yesterday. Following is the final timeline;
> 
> Skilled Independent 189
> Plant and Production Engineer
> EOI submitted: 15-Jun-2013
> Invited on: 17-Jun-2013
> Lodged on: 18-Jun-2013
> CO Assigned: 28-Aug-2013
> Team 13 request info: 27-Nov-2013
> Med / PCC request: 27-Aug-2014
> Med / PCC Submit: 04-Sep-2014
> Grant: 15-Sep-2014
> 
> Thanks every one for your continual support and keep the forum alive.


Congratulations. Especially because you got your grant in relatively shorter time.

For the rest of us, could you share following details so that we can model DIBP behaviour in better way 

Number of dependants on your application
Number of your sisters/brothers
Number of above residing/immigrants out of Pakistan
Number of your visits/stays abroad

This is on voluntary basis. btw I had all of above in high number


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> Except one time i always got a good response and answer to my every email
> 
> Whenever i sent two emails they replied me back with the reply they mention that we have got your two emails
> 
> I am sorry that you are facing such situation



Hi fmasaud84. Good that you are visiting this forum regularly despite you got your grant. Also wish you best of luck for your journey.

However, respectfully I would point out that you forgot your own posts here. I remember that:-

a) At times you called DIBP but didn't get response. rather once the lady told you entirely different story than what was informed to you through email and you got extremely disturbed.

b) You got repeated and incorrect demands from different COs for PCC of your spouse.

c) You received first entry date too short despite you submitted fresh meds and PCC, which led you to a problem where you were wondering how to validate visa for your wife. I hope it is solved now.

anyway, happy travelling. 

General note for all of us. I am not cribbing against DIBP here. I am saying that besides their good procedures, there is still a lot of room for improvement. I posted feedback on DIBP website back in Feb 14. This was comprehensive feedback with appreciations, critique and many suggestions to improve the service. I received numerous replies from their almost all levels of chain of command. They explained to me what cannot be done and what they would try. I do not know what has been done but I believe constructive feedback is always good.

I think if DIBP gets considerable number of such feedbacks, they will further improve this service. I may not get its benefit but I am hopeful that brothers and sisters from Pakistan and similar situation countries will be benefitted.

Cheers!


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> Hi fmasaud84. Good that you are visiting this forum regularly despite you got your grant. Also wish you best of luck for your journey.
> 
> However, respectfully I would point out that you forgot your own posts here. I remember that:-
> 
> a) At times you called DIBP but didn't get response. rather once the lady told you entirely different story than what was informed to you through email and you got extremely disturbed.
> 
> b) You got repeated and incorrect demands from different COs for PCC of your spouse.
> 
> c) You received first entry date too short despite you submitted fresh meds and PCC, which led you to a problem where you were wondering how to validate visa for your wife. I hope it is solved now.
> 
> anyway, happy travelling.
> 
> General note for all of us. I am not cribbing against DIBP here. I am saying that besides their good procedures, there is still a lot of room for improvement. I posted feedback on DIBP website back in Feb 14. This was comprehensive feedback with appreciations, critique and many suggestions to improve the service. I received numerous replies from their almost all levels of chain of command. They explained to me what cannot be done and what they would try. I do not know what has been done but I believe constructive feedback is always good.
> 
> I think if DIBP gets considerable number of such feedbacks, they will further improve this service. I may not get its benefit but I am hopeful that brothers and sisters from Pakistan and similar situation countries will be benefitted.
> 
> Cheers!


I am not saying that you are complaining without any reason bro. you are right there are things which should not happen but still they are good. they cant be perfect there are mistakes as there are different kind of people working for them.

The thing which you have mentioned is the one which i have faced and i have mentioned ( except one thing ) and that was over the phone. but a guru in this forum had told me that i may face such issue if i call over the weekend. few small things where they asked the document again and it was because they were not sure if my wife is in the UAE or in Pakistan, and they did not know that if my wife has lived overseas for more than 1 years. 

I am still not sure why my FED is so short. 

i have read your last post and I feel that In Sha Allah you will get the grant soon. I have gone through this time and I have felt this situation therefore, I can understand you.

yes, i am going to validate my visa with a 1 week trip. 

is anyone else flying to validate their visa during 10th Oct - 15thOct ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> is anyone else flying to validate their visa during 10th Oct - 15thOct ?


traitor


----------



## letstalk

fmasaud84 said:


> Going on 10oct  sydney


Great 


Wt is your current location?


----------



## letstalk

usman936 said:


> Folks, Finally I have received 189 visa grant yesterday. Following is the final timeline; Skilled Independent 189 Plant and Production Engineer EOI submitted: 15-Jun-2013 Invited on: 17-Jun-2013 Lodged on: 18-Jun-2013 CO Assigned: 28-Aug-2013 Team 13 request info: 27-Nov-2013 Med / PCC request: 27-Aug-2014 Med / PCC Submit: 04-Sep-2014 Grant: 15-Sep-2014 Thanks every one for your continual support and keep the forum alive.



Congratssssss


----------



## TheExpatriate

letstalk said:


> Great Wt is your current location?


He is in DXB


----------



## kangaroo2014

usman936 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Finally I have received 189 visa grant yesterday. Following is the final timeline;
> 
> Skilled Independent 189
> Plant and Production Engineer
> EOI submitted: 15-Jun-2013
> Invited on: 17-Jun-2013
> Lodged on: 18-Jun-2013
> CO Assigned: 28-Aug-2013
> Team 13 request info: 27-Nov-2013
> Med / PCC request: 27-Aug-2014
> Med / PCC Submit: 04-Sep-2014
> Grant: 15-Sep-2014
> 
> Thanks every one for your continual support and keep the forum alive.


Congrats


----------



## usman936

Please see my replies below point wise. And feel free to contact for further details if any. 



BOLT said:


> Congratulations. Especially because you got your grant in relatively shorter time.
> 
> For the rest of us, could you share following details so that we can model DIBP behaviour in better way
> 
> Number of dependants on your application
> Spouse and 2 kids
> Number of your sisters/brothers
> 3 sis only
> Number of above residing/immigrants out of Pakistan
> All r in Pak
> Number of your visits/stays abroad
> Plenty of visits with in middle eastern countries and Europe
> This is on voluntary basis. btw I had all of above in high number


----------



## mah

usman936 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Finally I have received 189 visa grant yesterday. Following is the final timeline;
> 
> Skilled Independent 189
> Plant and Production Engineer
> EOI submitted: 15-Jun-2013
> Invited on: 17-Jun-2013
> Lodged on: 18-Jun-2013
> CO Assigned: 28-Aug-2013
> Team 13 request info: 27-Nov-2013
> Med / PCC request: 27-Aug-2014
> Med / PCC Submit: 04-Sep-2014
> Grant: 15-Sep-2014
> 
> Thanks every one for your continual support and keep the forum alive.


congrats dear. 

it is good to hear.


----------



## fmasaud84

TheExpatriate said:


> traitor


haha .. maybe next time man  sorry but you will hand over to me as you will be coming back when i will reach there


----------



## darian21

usman936 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Finally I have received 189 visa grant yesterday. Following is the final timeline;
> 
> Skilled Independent 189
> Plant and Production Engineer
> EOI submitted: 15-Jun-2013
> Invited on: 17-Jun-2013
> Lodged on: 18-Jun-2013
> CO Assigned: 28-Aug-2013
> Team 13 request info: 27-Nov-2013
> Med / PCC request: 27-Aug-2014
> Med / PCC Submit: 04-Sep-2014
> Grant: 15-Sep-2014
> 
> Thanks every one for your continual support and keep the forum alive.


Congratulations. I have one question. Did CO request Med PCC through email or it appeared as required on your immiAccount?


----------



## ytommyla

Hi everybody!
I need help!!!!!!!
60 points
IELTS - 18.08.2013
EA (Aeronautical Engineer) husband – 18.12.2013 – 28.04.2014
SA SS (190) - 02.06.2014 
Visa lodged – 20.06.2014
CO: 20.08.2014, asked 80 and 1221 forms
PCC and MED - 01.09.2014
Our agent wrote us that CO asked yesterday (17.09.2014) both CV – husband and my (I’m not the first applicant). 
Moreover, I left the service of my work *29th of August,* as my husband has a lot of business trip (longer than 2 weeks) and we decided that I should accompany him.
However, we don’t know that we must write about this changes to CO. We asked the agent about our problem, she doesn’t answer a letter. 
What should we do? I can’t sent my CV from employer, as I am unemployed.


----------



## BOLT

Hi ytommyla

Your CO may not be replying to you because you have an agent as authorised recipient. 

However, I do not really see any problem here. Your CO is just asking your and husbands CV. It has nothing to do wether you are currently employed or not. Just prepare your CV and mention employment periods. Of course your last employment will not be mentioned as 'current'.

Even if primary applicant (your husband) claimed 5 points for spouse, still those points are for qualification and not experience.

I hope it helps.




ytommyla said:


> Hi everybody!
> I need help!!!!!!!
> 60 points
> IELTS - 18.08.2013
> EA (Aeronautical Engineer) husband – 18.12.2013 – 28.04.2014
> SA SS (190) - 02.06.2014
> Visa lodged – 20.06.2014
> CO: 20.08.2014, asked 80 and 1221 forms
> PCC and MED - 01.09.2014
> Our agent wrote us that CO asked yesterday (17.09.2014) both CV – husband and my (I’m not the first applicant).
> Moreover, I left the service of my work *29th of August,* as my husband has a lot of business trip (longer than 2 weeks) and we decided that I should accompany him.
> However, we don’t know that we must write about this changes to CO. We asked the agent about our problem, she doesn’t answer a letter.
> What should we do? I can’t sent my CV from employer, as I am unemployed.


----------



## umm e abu

Hi everyone!!! Got my grant two days back, thx for my Almighty and the people of forum who really helped me out, thx for your support .


----------



## BOLT

umm e abu said:


> Hi everyone!!! Got my grant two days back, thx for my Almighty and the people of forum who really helped me out, thx for your support .


Congratulations.

You got your medical call on 5th May and your meds were uploaded on 11th May. This is quite a long time for grant. I think yours and my CO are friends 

When did you submit your PCC?


----------



## letstalk

umm e abu said:


> Hi everyone!!! Got my grant two days back, thx for my Almighty and the people of forum who really helped me out, thx for your support .


Congrats


----------



## letstalk

Just wondering if any of PR holders recently got married and applied for their spouse visa


----------



## usman936

darian21 said:


> Congratulations. I have one question. Did CO request Med PCC through email or it appeared as required on your immiAccount?


I received an email from CO with the reqd docs check list attached (meds and PCC). And on Immi account status has changed from required to requested for both as well.

Thanks


----------



## mashaikh

hi guys,

anyone has taken Polio Vaccine certificate recently from Dubai. I am planning for the 1st entry in November and have seen the instructions in the Grant Letter that citizens for few countries required to have Polio Vaccine certificate, Pakistan is also there in that list. Also, please advise if i need to get it for my child as he already has his vaccine certificate in which all his vaccinations are mentioned.

Moreover, wanted to share a news about my friend who got his Grant Letter yesterday for 189 subclass. He applied last year in June, and since he front uploaded his medicals and PCC therefore he got the first entry date for next month.


----------



## ytommyla

thank u for support and advice) I feel better
waiting for grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## samy25

letstalk said:


> Just wondering if any of PR holders recently got married and applied for their spouse visa


u r just wondering or planning to get married  ?


----------



## samy25

BOLT said:


> Hi ytommyla
> 
> Your CO may not be replying to you because you have an agent as authorised recipient.
> 
> 
> Even if primary applicant (your husband) claimed 5 points for spouse, still those points are for qualification and not experience.
> 
> I hope it helps.


please guide me on this point Bolt. as per my knowledge when u claim spouse points u need to get assessment for spouse so it means exp matters along side education of spouse??


----------



## TheExpatriate

mashaikh said:


> hi guys,
> 
> anyone has taken Polio Vaccine certificate recently from Dubai. I am planning for the 1st entry in November and have seen the instructions in the Grant Letter that citizens for few countries required to have Polio Vaccine certificate, Pakistan is also there in that list. Also, please advise if i need to get it for my child as he already has his vaccine certificate in which all his vaccinations are mentioned.
> 
> Moreover, wanted to share a news about my friend who got his Grant Letter yesterday for 189 subclass. He applied last year in June, and since he front uploaded his medicals and PCC therefore he got the first entry date for next month.


Call Dubai Health Authority - 800-DHA (800-342). Ask about the nearest Travelers' Clinic to you. There is one in Mankhool (the one I know of).


----------



## Waqarali20005

samy25 said:


> u r just wondering or planning to get married  ?


he is wondering to get married......


----------



## samy25

Waqarali20005 said:


> he is wondering to get married......


Wondering usually starts after getting married... Good luck @letstalk  .. i hope auzi cant stop PR holders to bring their spouses


----------



## blacknight_81

samy25 said:


> please guide me on this point Bolt. as per my knowledge when u claim spouse points u need to get assessment for spouse so it means exp matters along side education of spouse??


Qualification assessment and experience assessment are two separate things, and are usually charged separately by assessing authorities.


----------



## samy25

so for spouse points we need qualification assessment or exp assessment?


----------



## waseem_expat

umm e abu said:


> Hi everyone!!! Got my grant two days back, thx for my Almighty and the people of forum who really helped me out, thx for your support .


congratulations  ... Could you please share your timeline.


----------



## umm e abu

BOLT said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> You got your medical call on 5th May and your meds were uploaded on 11th May. This is quite a long time for grant. I think yours and my CO are friends
> 
> When did you submit your PCC?


Brother actually I didn't notice that we hv to submit pcc report for 10 yrs, so i submitted only from 2008 till to date, then she emailed me in June to make a separate for previous yrs, so that's y it took so long I submitted in aug and got grant after 20 days. Lol bro actually emailed for another pcc comes from different CO, and grant is granted by someone else.


----------



## usman936

samy25 said:


> so for spouse points we need qualification assessment or exp assessment?


For wife I think qualification assessment is sufficient as I did the same for my spouse.


----------



## BOLT

samy25 said:


> so for spouse points we need qualification assessment or exp assessment?


Only qualification assessment.


----------



## BOLT

umm e abu said:


> Brother actually I didn't notice that we hv to submit pcc report for 10 yrs, so i submitted only from 2008 till to date, then she emailed me in June to make a separate for previous yrs, so that's y it took so long I submitted in aug and got grant after 20 days. Lol bro actually emailed for another pcc comes from different CO, and grant is granted by someone else.


Oh! this makes me worried because I also submitted PCC from 2006 to 2014 that makes 8 years. I submitted on 1st July and it changed to 'Received' in two days. Since then I am asking CO again and again if there is anything outstanding and she never mentioned anything. Two days back when I called, the processing officer said we have everything needed and my case is in final review. 

I pray this doesn't give me a surprise. anyone who got grant with such PCCs?


----------



## samy25

BOLT said:


> Only qualification assessment.


serious.. pitty i was so unaware.. my sister wanted to start the process but just lacking 5 points and i thought for spouse points , her husband needs to be in same sol with occupation assessment..

now what i understand that related to sol occupation her husband only needs to assess qualification. for example if there is youth worker in sol then he should only need to assess his masters degree in sociology? plus ielts

Am i right???


----------



## TheExpatriate

samy25 said:


> so for spouse points we need qualification assessment or exp assessment?


both. She needs to qualify to an ANZSCO Code in the same occupation list as yours.


----------



## Waqarali20005

TheExpatriate said:


> both. She needs to qualify to an ANZSCO Code in the same occupation list as yours.


No, its not like that...... she needs to qualify and meet the requirements of any ANZSCO code..... does not necessarily be the same code...


> ou can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> 
> were under 50 years of age
> had at least competent English
> had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
> had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.


however, it needs to be on the same skilled occupation list, means if your occupation is on CSOL, then her occupation should also be on CSOL.... this is what i infer and also i have seen few cases where Spouse skill points were claimed but both were in different occupations..


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqarali20005 said:


> No, its not like that...... she needs to qualify and meet the requirements of any ANZSCO code..... does not necessarily be the same code...
> 
> 
> however, it needs to be on the same skilled occupation list, means if your occupation is on CSOL, then her occupation should also be on CSOL.... this is what i infer and also i have seen few cases where Spouse skill points were claimed but both were in different occupations..


and where did I say it needs to be the same code?????????????? I said in the same occupation *LIST*


----------



## samy25

i got the idea for same list.... but qualification only or experience also... i got two opinions.. now what?
plz guide


----------



## TheExpatriate

samy25 said:


> i got the idea for same list.... but qualification only or experience also... i got two opinions.. now what?
> plz guide


she needs to be accepted/assessed for an ANZSCO Code, depending on the code and the relevant authority, this will depend.


----------



## Waqarali20005

samy25 said:


> i got the idea for same list.... but qualification only or experience also... i got two opinions.. now what?
> plz guide


experience will only be needed when it is required by the assessing authority...fro example VETASSESS usually requires one year of post qualification experience to get a positive assessment. While some assessing authorities only require an academic and/or professional qualification.


----------



## Waqarali20005

TheExpatriate said:


> and where did I say it needs to be the same code?????????????? I said in the same occupation *LIST*


*SORRY* my mistake  i misunderstood your posts..


----------



## BOLT

anyone? 



BOLT said:


> Oh! this makes me worried because I also submitted PCC from 2006 to 2014 that makes 8 years. I submitted on 1st July and it changed to 'Received' in two days. Since then I am asking CO again and again if there is anything outstanding and she never mentioned anything. Two days back when I called, the processing officer said we have everything needed and my case is in final review.
> 
> I pray this doesn't give me a surprise. anyone who got grant with such PCCs?


----------



## TheExpatriate

BOLT said:


> Oh! this makes me worried because I also submitted PCC from 2006 to 2014 that makes 8 years. I submitted on 1st July and it changed to 'Received' in two days. Since then I am asking CO again and again if there is anything outstanding and she never mentioned anything. Two days back when I called, the processing officer said we have everything needed and my case is in final review.
> 
> I pray this doesn't give me a surprise. anyone who got grant with such PCCs?


where were you before 2006? same place you were after 2006?


----------



## BOLT

TheExpatriate said:


> where were you before 2006? same place you were after 2006?


Islamabad and Rawalpindi are twin cities, I am sure you must be knowing otherwise google. Before 2006 I was in Rawalpindi and then moved to Islamabad and at the end (last few months) again moved to rawalpindi.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate

BOLT said:


> Islamabad and Rawalpindi are twin cities, I am sure you must be knowing otherwise google. Before 2006 I was in Rawalpindi and then moved to Islamabad and at the end (last few months) again moved to rawalpindi.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't really know about Pakistani PCCs. Do you have to provide a PCC per city?


----------



## blacknight_81

BOLT said:


> anyone?


why you submitted only for 8 years?


----------



## BOLT

TheExpatriate said:


> I don't really know about Pakistani PCCs. Do you have to provide a PCC per city?


Now this is getting interesting. No and Yes. No because DIBP never mentions this.

probably "Yes" because when we go to SSP office for a particular city for PCC, the office only issues PCC for the period one stayed in that area. I was luckily in Islamabad which is the Capital. So I got it from there in Dec 2012 and now as well.

However, CO never mentioned anything since Dec 2012 that I need it for previous years as well. Considering the same thing that it should be OK I submitted PCC this time as well from 2006 on 1st July 14. Again, CO has not asked for PCC of previous years.


----------



## nazarwaheed

Hi

back to you guys for help !!
I have NSW SN190 right. Now i got an offer of scholarship from Canberra, thats ACT. Can i study there? does that or not violate the moral contract of living and working and studying in NSW for the first 2 years. If i dont take this opportunity i will never get it again 

what shall i do???


regards


----------



## Waqarali20005

TheExpatriate said:


> I don't really know about Pakistani PCCs. Do you have to provide a PCC per city?


unfortunately yes... @ BOLT: wait for your CO. I think he may not ask you about this any more


----------



## BOLT

Waqarali20005 said:


> unfortunately yes... @ BOLT: wait for your CO. I think he may not ask you about this any more


yes this is what I hope too. Thanks for support.


----------



## shoaib.pk

BOLT said:


> anyone?


My friend submitted PCC for Pakistan UK, he was then asked to submit for Malaysia also which he couldn't. Nevertheless, he was granted visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate

shoaib.pk said:


> My friend submitted PCC for Pakistan UK, he was then asked to submit for Malaysia also which he couldn't. Nevertheless, he was granted visa.


if you cannot arrange a PCC due to policy (e.g.: KSA does not give PCCs to non-residents/ex-residents) or due to circumstances (e.g.: PCC from a country that's in a war now and travelling there counts as suicide, such as Syria, Iraq ...etc. ) , this is a different situation


----------



## umm e abu

BOLT said:


> Oh! this makes me worried because I also submitted PCC from 2006 to 2014 that makes 8 years. I submitted on 1st July and it changed to 'Received' in two days. Since then I am asking CO again and again if there is anything outstanding and she never mentioned anything. Two days back when I called, the processing officer said we have everything needed and my case is in final review.
> 
> I pray this doesn't give me a surprise. anyone who got grant with such PCCs?


Bro !!! No worries u will get the grant letter soon,


----------



## umm e abu

waseem_expat said:


> congratulations  ... Could you please share your timeline.


Bro!! My timeline is submitted application in jan2013, CO march 2013, then my security checks started in nov, may 2014 pcc and medical call, grant sept 2014


----------



## mah

umm e abu said:


> Hi everyone!!! Got my grant two days back, thx for my Almighty and the people of forum who really helped me out, thx for your support .


Congratssss


----------



## BOLT

Waqarali20005 said:


> *SORRY* my mistake  i misunderstood your posts..


Hey Waqar, your signature says you got your grant today. Congratulations!


----------



## Waqarali20005

Guys, its official, got the grant today at 3 am. Calling them for follow up yesterday was a great idea and it worked for me.... Alhumdulillah... The help and support that i received from here is immense.. I don't have words to thank you guys....I won't mention any names because everyone contributed towards my grant. Every piece of information i got from this forum showed me the way ahead like a watch tower...


----------



## mah

Waqarali20005 said:


> Guys, its official, got the grant today at 3 am. Calling them for follow up yesterday was a great idea and it worked for me.... Alhumdulillah... The help and support that i received from here is immense.. I don't have words to thank you guys....I won't mention any names because everyone contributed towards my grant. Every piece of information i got from this forum showed me the way ahead like a watch tower...


07 Apr 2014, less than 6 months.

Thats great.


Congratssss dear, enjoy the party


----------



## Australia1

Waqarali20005 said:


> Guys, its official, got the grant today at 3 am. Calling them for follow up yesterday was a great idea and it worked for me.... Alhumdulillah... The help and support that i received from here is immense.. I don't have words to thank you guys....I won't mention any names because everyone contributed towards my grant. Every piece of information i got from this forum showed me the way ahead like a watch tower...


Congratulations!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> Guys, its official, got the grant today at 3 am. Calling them for follow up yesterday was a great idea and it worked for me.... Alhumdulillah... The help and support that i received from here is immense.. I don't have words to thank you guys....I won't mention any names because everyone contributed towards my grant. Every piece of information i got from this forum showed me the way ahead like a watch tower...


Congrats brother. I'm very happy for u. Now what are the plans, moving permanently or just a validation trip?


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> Congrats brother. I'm very happy for u. Now what are the plans, moving permanently or just a validation trip?


Thanks Sohaib, It will be a permanent move, but not sure when...


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqarali20005 said:


> Thanks Sohaib, It will be a permanent move, but not sure when...


what's your FED?


----------



## Waqarali20005

TheExpatriate said:


> what's your FED?


its 28th of May 2015. exactly one year after submission of medicals..


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Guys, its official, got the grant today at 3 am. Calling them for follow up yesterday was a great idea and it worked for me.... Alhumdulillah... The help and support that i received from here is immense.. I don't have words to thank you guys....I won't mention any names because everyone contributed towards my grant. Every piece of information i got from this forum showed me the way ahead like a watch tower...


Congrats dear


----------



## Waqarali20005

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Congrats dear


thanks!!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

since April 2014, today is the first day when i have not yet logged in my ImmiAccount..


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqarali20005 said:


> its 28th of May 2015. exactly one year after submission of medicals..


Masha Allah you have enough leeway (8 months) ....... plan it well and carefully man


----------



## mah

Waqarali20005 said:


> since April 2014, today is the first day when i have not yet logged in my ImmiAccount..


, obviously.

Max 6 months wait is ok. However, people are waiting from 2012 

You are lucky, being in Pak your case is been too faster.

Good luck for journey


----------



## Waqarali20005

mah said:


> , obviously.
> 
> Max 6 months wait is ok. However, people are waiting from 2012
> 
> You are lucky, being in Pak your case is been too faster.
> 
> Good luck for journey


actually i am from 190 rather 189.... thats why it took 6 months. I pray all of you may get your visas very soon


----------



## mah

Waqarali20005 said:


> actually i am from 190 rather 189.... thats why it took 6 months. I pray all of you may get your visas very soon


I understand , but ESC takes longer time.


----------



## BOLT

mah said:


> I understand , but ESC takes longer time.


No, ESC are prioritised by DIBP. When you lodge a complaint with IGIS, their first reply also explains this. So for 190 applicants, the same security checks takes shorter time. 

Actually, as I understand, whenever there is a 190 applicant, it pushes back 189 applicants in queue because they are from higher processing priority group. It matters a lot for those applicants who are 189 and go into ESC.


----------



## waseem_expat

Waqarali20005 said:


> Guys, its official, got the grant today at 3 am. Calling them for follow up yesterday was a great idea and it worked for me.... Alhumdulillah... The help and support that i received from here is immense.. I don't have words to thank you guys....I won't mention any names because everyone contributed towards my grant. Every piece of information i got from this forum showed me the way ahead like a watch tower...


congratulations bro  .. I hope, soon we will be hearing a similar announcement from BOLT too..


----------



## BOLT

waseem_expat said:


> congratulations bro  .. I hope, soon we will be hearing a similar announcement from BOLT too..


wow! I am happy that I have well wishers. insha Allah and "aap ky mun mein ghee shakker".

But Waseem you have submitted your meds almost a month prior to me. What about your security checks? did you check from IGIS or did your CO tell you anything?


----------



## Hiki

Hi i have a small question that my office address has changed in this month so now please tell me should i inform my co about this or not as security is in final stages . Or if not ... and if i need to inform what will be the procedure for it ...


----------



## Hiki

Also this that in 2013 last year they had called my employer and had done all the verification .. so now my question is that can they again call my employer ? Can they re do the checks on my office etc ? So for that reason so i need to tell my co about the address change etc ?


----------



## retro

Waqarali20005 said:


> Guys, its official, got the grant today at 3 am. Calling them for follow up yesterday was a great idea and it worked for me.... Alhumdulillah... The help and support that i received from here is immense.. I don't have words to thank you guys....I won't mention any names because everyone contributed towards my grant. Every piece of information i got from this forum showed me the way ahead like a watch tower...


Congrats and all the best bro!


----------



## BOLT

Hiki said:


> Also this that in 2013 last year they had called my employer and had done all the verification .. so now my question is that can they again call my employer ? Can they re do the checks on my office etc ? So for that reason so i need to tell my co about the address change etc ?


Form 1022 can be used to inform changes in circumstances. 

But only address change of office is nothing that important, especially if same phone numbers also got shifted to new address in the same city. On the other hand, you may inform your CO about this using said form so that it doesn't bother you anymore


----------



## letstalk

samy25 said:


> u r just wondering or planning to get married  ?


Planning to get married


----------



## letstalk

samy25 said:


> Wondering usually starts after getting married... Good luck @letstalk  .. i hope auzi cant stop PR holders to bring their spouses



Ya they cant, but they can delay their landing in ozland


----------



## TheExpatriate

PR Holders should subject potential wives to Meds and PCCs before granting them approval to marry them. LMAO


----------



## letstalk

TheExpatriate said:


> PR Holders should subject potential wives to Meds and PCCs before granting them approval to marry them. LMAO



Lolzzz i hope no body takes it serious


----------



## TheExpatriate

letstalk said:


> Lolzzz i hope no body takes it serious


and ask her to fill Form 80 before Nikah ..... LMAO


----------



## BOLT

TheExpatriate said:


> and ask her to fill Form 80 before Nikah ..... LMAO


Lets stop at filled Form 80 only and do not subject her to ESC, otherwise she will miss "Rukhsati"


----------



## kangaroo2014

Congrats Waqar 



Waqarali20005 said:


> Guys, its official, got the grant today at 3 am. Calling them for follow up yesterday was a great idea and it worked for me.... Alhumdulillah... The help and support that i received from here is immense.. I don't have words to thank you guys....I won't mention any names because everyone contributed towards my grant. Every piece of information i got from this forum showed me the way ahead like a watch tower...


----------



## TheExpatriate

BOLT said:


> Lets stop at filled Form 80 only and do not subject her to ESC, otherwise she will miss "Rukhsati"


ESC would already be done by your mother (the groom's mother) whether you like it or not, and you cannot prioritize it or do anything about it


----------



## TheExpatriate

btw, what does Rukhsati mean? in Arabic this literally means "My license" ..... lol


----------



## kangaroo2014

Dear waqar,

Have you uploaded the Polio vaccination certificate?



kangaroo2014 said:


> Congrats Waqar


----------



## mah

TheExpatriate said:


> btw, what does Rukhsati mean? in Arabic this literally means "My license" ..... lol


It means, departure of girl after marriage to groom's home


----------



## letstalk

TheExpatriate said:


> ESC would already be done by your mother (the groom's mother) whether you like it or not, and you cannot prioritize it or do anything about it



Lol this discussion is going sum where else

I wonder how long it takes to get spouse visa grant


----------



## TheExpatriate

letstalk said:


> Lol this discussion is going sum where else
> 
> I wonder how long it takes to get spouse visa grant


depending on the mother's mood, your rank within your siblings (if you're an only child/eldest male child/youngest male child), it will take forever


----------



## letstalk

TheExpatriate said:


> depending on the mother's mood, your rank within your siblings (if you're an only child/eldest male child/youngest male child), it will take forever





hahahahha


by the way are you landing on 4th Oct, i`ll follow you on 9th Inshallah


----------



## TheExpatriate

letstalk said:


> hahahahha
> 
> 
> by the way are you landing on 4th Oct, i`ll follow you on 9th Inshallah


where will you be landing? I am returning 10th isA .....


----------



## khalidshaikh

I have seen many post where when DIBP was called for case followup, people got the visa grant in next few days, but this is in case of 190.

Has anyone got visa grant for 189 like this?


----------



## TheExpatriate

khalidshaikh said:


> I have seen many post where when DIBP was called for case followup, people got the visa grant in next few days, but this is in case of 190.
> 
> Has anyone got visa grant for 189 like this?




Me. 23 minutes from calling


----------



## letstalk

TheExpatriate said:


> where will you be landing? I am returning 10th isA .....


Syd

Landing 10

Return 24


----------



## mashaikh

Anyone, who have got Australian PR, moving to Australia (Perth) from Dubai in next few months, please let me know.


----------



## bilal1

Roda said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I just received my Med and PC call on 5th September.
> My question is as i am living in USA for last 11 years and my visits to pakistan are less then 6months in total. But they still asked the PC for overseas.
> Do you think should i get the pc from my home town (my main address) or from the city where i studied?
> 
> thanks for your help,


Congrates on ur silver mail


----------



## bilal1

babajani said:


> Hello Dear,
> 
> I think the documents you have will be sufficient for proving your work experience .
> 
> The key is to convince the case officer of your employment claims .You can use any documents you think are relevant for this purpose.Be it salary slips, bank statements, tax papers, insurance papers etc.
> 
> If you can provide him bank statements showing salary transfers from your company, I don't think the CO would have any objection on your employment claims. If its possible tell the CO the reasons you cant obtain tax papers for that period for eg. Below tax income etc
> 
> Hope it helps.


@ Danish, i hope 5 yrs employment proofs will be enough.


----------



## bilal1

ali_jaff said:


> After 15 months of zero correspondence finally CO asked me for medical few weeks back. CO also requested to re-submit PCC which I did this week alnog with the medicals. Guys any idea how long it takes to get the final news after the medical is done?
> Btw my subclass is 189



Congrates.


----------



## indiference

letstalk said:


> hahahahha by the way are you landing on 4th Oct, i`ll follow you on 9th Inshallah


Btw did you got the answer to your initial query? How long does it take to sponsor spouse visa for a PR holder? And can this only be done once you are in Australia?


----------



## Waqarali20005

kangaroo2014 said:


> Dear waqar,
> 
> Have you uploaded the Polio vaccination certificate?


yup.. that was the only thing asked by me..


----------



## Waqarali20005

TheExpatriate said:


> btw, what does Rukhsati mean? in Arabic this literally means "My license" ..... lol


yup, it means now you are "licensed" to take your wife with you


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqarali20005 said:


> yup, it means now you are "licensed" to take your wife with you


by the Roads and Transport Authority? what tests do you take for that? LOL


----------



## _shel

indiference said:


> Btw did you got the answer to your initial query? How long does it take to sponsor spouse visa for a PR holder? And can this only be done once you are in Australia?


 You are eligible to sponsor a parter once you have validated your visa and are 'usally resident' in Australia. 

She applies for the 309/100 visa which takes about 12 months to grant. She may only get a temporary visa first depending how long you have been married.


----------



## waseem_expat

BOLT said:


> wow! I am happy that I have well wishers. insha Allah and "aap ky mun mein ghee shakker".
> 
> But Waseem you have submitted your meds almost a month prior to me. What about your security checks? did you check from IGIS or did your CO tell you anything?


I checked with IGIS. my case is still with them. they asked me to contact again in Mar 15


----------



## TheExpatriate

waseem_expat said:


> I checked with IGIS. my case is still with them. they asked me to contact again in Mar 15


this means they plan to close your case anytime before Mar 15, doesn't necessarily mean you will wait all the way till then. Stay strong yarr


----------



## Waqarali20005

TheExpatriate said:


> by the Roads and Transport Authority? what tests do you take for that? LOL


its not like driving license, its like arms license....


----------



## TheExpatriate

waqarali20005 said:


> its not like driving license, its like arms license....


loooooooool


----------



## waseem_expat

TheExpatriate said:


> this means they plan to close your case anytime before Mar 15, doesn't necessarily mean you will wait all the way till then. Stay strong yarr


I think Its IGIS' standard reply. It does not have anything to do with when ESC are getting finished. They simply tell you to stay put and don't disturb them again for next 6 months  
and yes my case may also get finalized before that.


----------



## Waqarali20005

keeping in mind the system issues by DIBP, should we apply for visa labels? it will be like additional cost of 600 Aud++


----------



## greenthumbs

Waqarali20005 said:


> keeping in mind the system issues by DIBP, should we apply for visa labels? it will be like additional cost of 600 Aud++


Does asking of PCC means finalised grant


----------



## Waqarali20005

greenthumbs said:


> Does asking of PCC means finalised grant


in most of the cases..


----------



## nonee17

Dears,

What is IGIS ? is it someone who does the background checks, and it takes whole lot of time for pakis ?


----------



## x10sive

shoaib.pk said:


> My friend submitted PCC for Pakistan UK, he was then asked to submit for Malaysia also which he couldn't. Nevertheless, he was granted visa.


please check my message and reply


----------



## greenthumbs

greenthumbs said:


> Does asking of PCC means finalised grant


Spouse's proficiency asked n ielts test date is in nov.can we give intermidiate marksheet/school certificate stating her medium of instruction was english in lieu of ielts?


----------



## TheExpatriate

greenthumbs said:


> Spouse's proficiency asked n ielts test date is in nov.can we give intermidiate marksheet/school certificate stating her medium of instruction was english in lieu of ielts?


Are you claiming points on your spouse? If no, then the medium of instruction is more than enough


----------



## greenthumbs

TheExpatriate said:


> Are you claiming points on your spouse? If no, then the medium of instruction is more than enough


No we are not claiming any points for spouse


----------



## esm1985

Hello Everyone,

As you can see from my signature, I have been contacted by CO 11 days ago and she asked for medicals. I requested her to postpone my medicals, until all security checks etc are completed as I don't want to do them again after a year. Now 11 days have passed but still no reply from her. What should I do know? Should I proceed with appointment for medicals as my 28days deadline is approaching? Or should i wait for her reply? I am confused.

Regards


----------



## letstalk

indiference said:


> Btw did you got the answer to your initial query? How long does it take to sponsor spouse visa for a PR holder? And can this only be done once you are in Australia?



Nop :/ i am still looking for answers


----------



## _shel

esm1985 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> As you can see from my signature, I have been contacted by CO 11 days ago and she asked for medicals. I requested her to postpone my medicals, until all security checks etc are completed as I don't want to do them again after a year. Now 11 days have passed but still no reply from her. What should I do know? Should I proceed with appointment for medicals as my 28days deadline is approaching? Or should i wait for her reply? I am confused.
> 
> Regards


 If you were asked to do something do it or you risk them making a decision based on the information they have. Which means rejection if you have not passed the medical requirements.


----------



## letstalk

_shel said:


> You are eligible to sponsor a parter once you have validated your visa and are 'usally resident' in Australia. She applies for the 309/100 visa which takes about 12 months to grant. She may only get a temporary visa first depending how long you have been married.


Even temporary visa takes 12 months??


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqarali20005 said:


> keeping in mind the system issues by DIBP, should we apply for visa labels? it will be like additional cost of 600 Aud++


anyone? also please don't hijack my question....


----------



## blacknight_81

esm1985 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> As you can see from my signature, I have been contacted by CO 11 days ago and she asked for medicals. I requested her to postpone my medicals, until all security checks etc are completed as I don't want to do them again after a year. Now 11 days have passed but still no reply from her. What should I do know? Should I proceed with appointment for medicals as my 28days deadline is approaching? Or should i wait for her reply? I am confused.
> 
> Regards


Write to them again or try calling them.


----------



## BOLT

waseem_expat said:


> I checked with IGIS. my case is still with them. they asked me to contact again in Mar 15


It almost means ESC will finish before Mar 15. If you know staring month for ESC then these should not take more than 14 months in any case.

So you can get grant any day


----------



## BOLT

Waqarali20005 said:


> its not like driving license, its like arms license....


I didn't know the word "Rukhsati" I used would go this far !!!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

anyone from Isb. planning to travel in mid oct to sydney?


----------



## perfect stranger

Waqarali20005 said:


> anyone? also please don't hijack my question....


Dont waste your money on visa label. None of the entities ask for it. Your grant letter is more than enough.


----------



## _shel

letstalk said:


> Even temporary visa takes 12 months??


 Not all visas take forever to be granted, some here have waited a long time but you guys a probably only 1% of all applicants from Pakistan! 

Who knows how far along his security checks are but its not really relevant. He was asked to do something within x days. Has not had a response to say he can postpone = huge risk if CO has gone on leave and will make decision when they get back minus his medical.


----------



## indiference

_shel said:


> Not all visas take forever to be granted, some here have waited a long time but you guys a probably only 1% of all applicants from Pakistan! Who knows how far along his security checks are but its not really relevant. He was asked to do something within x days. Has not had a response to say he can postpone = huge risk if CO has gone on leave and will make decision when they get back minus his medical.


I guess two subjects got mixed here, actually letstalk was referring to your earlier response to spouse visa subject, that weather the temperory visa also takes 12 months to be granted for the spouse? Or u mentioned 12 months for the permanent visa 

I was also waiting for that to be answered.


----------



## _shel

indiference said:


> I guess two subjects got mixed here, actually letstalk was referring to your earlier response to spouse visa subject, that weather the temperory visa also takes 12 months to be granted for the spouse? Or u mentioned 12 months for the permanent visa
> 
> I was also waiting for that to be answered.


Confused.com  

Yes, 12 months for spouse visas inc fiancee visa, regardless of which they grant. Best to apply offshore for the spouse visa then apply for a long stay tourist visa. Hopefully you could get 6 to 12 months tourist visa allowing you to stay together until the spouse visa is granted.


----------



## indiference

_shel said:


> Confused.com  Yes, 12 months for spouse visas inc fiancee visa, regardless of which they grant. Best to apply offshore for the spouse visa then apply for a long stay tourist visa. Hopefully you could get 6 to 12 months tourist visa allowing you to stay together until the spouse visa is granted.


Thanks


----------



## letstalk

Waqarali20005 said:


> anyone from Isb. planning to travel in mid oct to sydney?


On 10th from isb to sydney via Abu Dhabi


----------



## letstalk

_shel said:


> Confused.com  Yes, 12 months for spouse visas inc fiancee visa, regardless of which they grant. Best to apply offshore for the spouse visa then apply for a long stay tourist visa. Hopefully you could get 6 to 12 months tourist visa allowing you to stay together until the spouse visa is granted.



Thanks


----------



## sadeed

*Previous countries of residence question on online application form*

Dear All,

Can anyone help on this, while updating online 189 Application form using the immi account I have come accross the following question which has confused me that whether the answer can be *NO* if one has made short trips of 15-30 days.

Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence

Secondly what payment options we have if the credit card does not allow the limit equivalent to the total visa payment. Can we use the visa debit card instead of the credit card.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## _shel

If you had a residence or student visa = yes
If you had a tourist or short business visa = no


----------



## aspide44

Hi,
I have been asked by case officer to submit Form80 again. The reason he gave is that "information is 12 months older". but interestingly he didn't ask for Form80 against my wife. does any one knows why they ask to resubmit the Form80?

Another untoward thing happened that our case was being processed by Team 33 Brisbane. Now we are asked to contact and send further information to team 13 Adelaide; another question mark for me . :S . any clues ?


Regards


----------



## samy25

aspide44 said:


> Hi,
> I have been asked by case officer to submit Form80 again. The reason he gave is that "information is 12 months older". but interestingly he didn't ask for Form80 against my wife. does any one knows why they ask to resubmit the Form80?
> 
> Another untoward thing happened that our case was being processed by Team 33 Brisbane. Now we are asked to contact and send further information to team 13 Adelaide; another question mark for me . :S . any clues ?
> 
> 
> Regards


no clues in fact . this is just cute randomness from DIBP. n yes provide them what ever and whenever they ask asap.


----------



## TheExpatriate

aspide44 said:


> Hi,
> I have been asked by case officer to submit Form80 again. The reason he gave is that "information is 12 months older". but interestingly he didn't ask for Form80 against my wife. does any one knows why they ask to resubmit the Form80?
> 
> Another untoward thing happened that our case was being processed by Team 33 Brisbane. Now we are asked to contact and send further information to team 13 Adelaide; another question mark for me . :S . any clues ?
> 
> 
> Regards


Team 13 is a data collector/pre-processing team


----------



## fzaheer

*Med Call*

Hi Friends,

I have finally received an email asking for med and pcc. I have some questions now

Re the pcc from Lahore, how to get it within 28 days while being in UAE. I am sure others have got it, can someone share a contact ?

Re the ppc in UAE, i already applied today. It will be addressed to Australia Consulate Dubai. Is this fine?

Finally, how long does it usualy take from here and what is the process. If the passport is expiring in the next few months does it have any impact?

Thanks everyone.

Rgds


----------



## TheExpatriate

fzaheer said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have finally received an email asking for med and pcc. I have some questions now
> 
> Re the pcc from Lahore, how to get it within 28 days while being in UAE. I am sure others have got it, can someone share a contact ?
> 
> Re the ppc in UAE, i already applied today. It will be addressed to Australia Consulate Dubai. Is this fine?
> 
> Finally, how long does it usualy take from here and what is the process. If the passport is expiring in the next few months does it have any impact?
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Rgds



My Dubai PCC was addressed to Immigration Dept in Australia


----------



## waseem_expat

aspide44 said:


> Hi,
> I have been asked by case officer to submit Form80 again. The reason he gave is that "information is 12 months older". but interestingly he didn't ask for Form80 against my wife. does any one knows why they ask to resubmit the Form80?
> 
> Another untoward thing happened that our case was being processed by Team 33 Brisbane. Now we are asked to contact and send further information to team 13 Adelaide; another question mark for me . :S . any clues ?
> 
> 
> Regards


yeah they often ask you to resubmit form 80 when the last one is a year old. By the way , don't worry yourself unnecessarily about which team asks what and why, just provide them whatever is requested. This way the ordeal (getting Aus PR) will be a bit less strenuous


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

I was contacted by my CO for the first time on 16th September and was asked to upload bunch of docs for me and my wife. I was given 28 days "response time" for this.

On 17th I emailed my CO that I am not able to submit Meds and IELTS of my wife as we are expecting a baby soon , and therefore please extend my "response time" by 2 months at least.

No news from CO after that :shocked:
has my email landed into CO's junk folder?

wot to do now? call em? or wait for a couple of more days?

:help:


----------



## mashaikh

sadeed said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can anyone help on this, while updating online 189 Application form using the immi account I have come accross the following question which has confused me that whether the answer can be *NO* if one has made short trips of 15-30 days.
> 
> Previous countries of residence
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence
> 
> Secondly what payment options we have if the credit card does not allow the limit equivalent to the total visa payment. Can we use the visa debit card instead of the credit card.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The question related to usual country of residence is needed to be answered for those who have lived in multiple countries, like I am living in Dubai but i have lived earlier in Pakistan, so i need to mention Yes and have to provide the details for all family members meeting this criteria. 

For credit card payment, either use any of your friend who lived abroad, or you can deposit the amount in advance which increase the limit of your card transaction.. i am not sure if its works in Pakistan, but it surely works in UAE.

Moreover, now there are many options for the payment i have seen in the information, but i have not seen the payment options page in the application recently.

Good Luck.


----------



## Diablo170

Contacted by Team 23 Adelaide today after almost 3 months of lodging. They've requested PCC and Medicals for the family. They also need degree and transcripts of my wife to ascertain functional English. Lastly, they also need my wife's birth certificate.
I believe I will be able to arrange everything in 28 days, except for the wife's birth certificate which is lost. Any thoughts on what to do about it?


----------



## badar64

JaanKhan, 

My circumstances and my CO contact date are both exactly the same as yours. 

I too was asked by my CO on 16th Sept 2014 to submit additional docs. I have mailed my CO for an extension of another 30 days, but have not heard from him yet.



JaanKhan(261313) said:


> I was contacted by my CO for the first time on 16th September and was asked to upload bunch of docs for me and my wife. I was given 28 days "response time" for this.
> 
> On 17th I emailed my CO that I am not able to submit Meds and IELTS of my wife as we are expecting a baby soon , and therefore please extend my "response time" by 2 months at least.
> 
> No news from CO after that :shocked:
> has my email landed into CO's junk folder?
> 
> wot to do now? call em? or wait for a couple of more days?
> 
> :help:


----------



## badar64

You can either get an FRC from NADRA (which is usually provided on spot) or you can provide your wife's matriculation or intermediate certificates as proof, both of them will contain the candidates D.o.B.



Diablo170 said:


> Contacted by Team 23 Adelaide today after almost 3 months of lodging. They've requested PCC and Medicals for the family. They also need degree and transcripts of my wife to ascertain functional English. Lastly, they also need my wife's birth certificate.
> I believe I will be able to arrange everything in 28 days, except for the wife's birth certificate which is lost. Any thoughts on what to do about it?


----------



## Waqarali20005

badar64 said:


> JaanKhan,
> 
> My circumstances and my CO contact date are both exactly the same as yours.
> 
> I too was asked by my CO on 16th Sept 2014 to submit additional docs. I have mailed my CO for an extension of another 30 days, but have not heard from him yet.


28 days response time is a standard thing. If you are unable to provide them any document within this deadline, then at least give them a proof that either you have paid for the IELTS or Medicals or you are unable to do the same because your wife is expecting. BTW, you should have filled form 1022 at the time when your wife got pregnant.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Diablo170 said:


> Contacted by Team 23 Adelaide today after almost 3 months of lodging. They've requested PCC and Medicals for the family. They also need degree and transcripts of my wife to ascertain functional English. Lastly, they also need my wife's birth certificate.
> I believe I will be able to arrange everything in 28 days, except for the wife's birth certificate which is lost. Any thoughts on what to do about it?


Birth certificates can easily be obtained from your local union council/municipal committee. and usually it does not take too much time. Providing anything like intermediate certificate will need to be justified and is usually accepted only when your country does not issue Birth certificates. Rule of thumb, provide them what they want....


----------



## Waqarali20005

mashaikh said:


> The question related to usual country of residence is needed to be answered for those who have lived in multiple countries, like I am living in Dubai but i have lived earlier in Pakistan, so i need to mention Yes and have to provide the details for all family members meeting this criteria.
> 
> For credit card payment, either use any of your friend who lived abroad, or you can deposit the amount in advance which increase the limit of your card transaction.. i am not sure if its works in Pakistan, but it surely works in UAE.
> 
> Moreover, now there are many options for the payment i have seen in the information, but i have not seen the payment options page in the application recently.
> 
> Good Luck.


Currently credit card is the only option for international applicants. 

Pakistan based credit cards does not allow advance deposits up to a certain limit which is way below then the fee payment...


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Waqarali20005 said:


> 28 days response time is a standard thing. If you are unable to provide them any document within this deadline, then at least give them a proof that either you have paid for the IELTS or Medicals or you are unable to do the same because your wife is expecting. BTW, you should have filled form 1022 at the time when your wife got pregnant.


Thanks for the reply Waqarali20005.
I applied on 8th July 2014 and at that time wife was already pregnant for like 7 months.
Therefore, I thought that I would inform CO about this when he would contact.
It is wrong?

Also, please advise that when you say "provide them a proof", does it mean to email them the Gynaecologist's certificates?


----------



## Waqarali20005

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Thanks for the reply Waqarali20005.
> I applied on 8th July 2014 and at that time wife was already pregnant for like 7 months.
> Therefore, I thought that I would inform CO about this when he would contact.
> It is wrong?
> 
> Also, please advise that when you say "provide them a proof", does it mean to email them the Gynaecologist's certificates?


yes you should provide Gynaecologist's certificates. WHat you did is ok... 1022 is needed only if she became pregnant after you lodge your visa... now you can simply intimate him and send the certificate.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Waqarali20005 said:


> yes you should provide Gynaecologist's certificates. WHat you did is ok... 1022 is needed only if she became pregnant after you lodge your visa... now you can simply intimate him and send the certificate.


Thank you for the kind advice


----------



## shiraz

Diablo170 said:


> Contacted by Team 23 Adelaide today after almost 3 months of lodging. They've requested PCC and Medicals for the family. They also need degree and transcripts of my wife to ascertain functional English. Lastly, they also need my wife's birth certificate.
> I believe I will be able to arrange everything in 28 days, except for the wife's birth certificate which is lost. Any thoughts on what to do about it?


I had provided passport copies in lieu of birth certificates and they were accepted.


----------



## fmasaud84

TheExpatriate said:


> My Dubai PCC was addressed to Immigration Dept in Australia


Mine as well


----------



## blacknight_81

fmasaud84 said:


> Mine as well


I don't think it matters.


----------



## aspide44

Hi All,
I need some guidance. I was asked by my case officer last month to submit pcc and medicals and Form80 for second time and it has been 18 months since i lodged my case. When i called DIBP recently , it appeared my security clearance is either over or near to it (as they didn't mention it clearly, and told that they usually demand for medicals when security clearance is over).

I just found that my wife is pregnant . If i inform DIBP will this further delay my case? as i assume that my grant is near now ... Should i inform case officer about it or wait a little more?

Best Regards


----------



## blacknight_81

aspide44 said:


> Hi All,
> I need some guidance. I was asked by my case officer last month to submit pcc and medicals and Form80 for second time and it has been 18 months since i lodged my case. When i called DIBP recently , it appeared my security clearance is either over or near to it (as they didn't mention it clearly, and told that they usually demand for medicals when security clearance is over).
> 
> I just found that my wife is pregnant . If i inform DIBP will this further delay my case? as i assume that my grant is near now ... Should i inform case officer about it or wait a little more?
> 
> Best Regards


Since you have been aasked for Medicals, there is a little chance to hide this fact.


----------



## shehpar

Assalam O Alykum,

Alhamdulilah... got grant today morning. May Allah shower his blessings on all of us and fulfill our needs. Ameen.

Thanks to all who helped me at every stage.


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Assalam O Alykum,
> 
> Alhamdulilah... got grant today morning. May Allah shower his blessings on all of us and fulfill our needs. Ameen.
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me at every stage.


change your avatar 

congrats


----------



## BOLT

shehpar said:


> Assalam O Alykum,
> 
> Alhamdulilah... got grant today morning. May Allah shower his blessings on all of us and fulfill our needs. Ameen.
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me at every stage.


wow! congrats man. you got the grant the day you submitted PCC. this should be the standard.

congrats once again.


----------



## Waqarali20005

aspide44 said:


> Hi All,
> I need some guidance. I was asked by my case officer last month to submit pcc and medicals and Form80 for second time and it has been 18 months since i lodged my case. When i called DIBP recently , it appeared my security clearance is either over or near to it (as they didn't mention it clearly, and told that they usually demand for medicals when security clearance is over).
> 
> I just found that my wife is pregnant . If i inform DIBP will this further delay my case? as i assume that my grant is near now ... Should i inform case officer about it or wait a little more?
> 
> Best Regards


hiding something or lying in visa application is never recommended....


----------



## Waqarali20005

shehpar said:


> Assalam O Alykum,
> 
> Alhamdulilah... got grant today morning. May Allah shower his blessings on all of us and fulfill our needs. Ameen.
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me at every stage.


Masha Allah!


----------



## TheExpatriate

aspide44 said:


> Hi All,
> I need some guidance. I was asked by my case officer last month to submit pcc and medicals and Form80 for second time and it has been 18 months since i lodged my case. When i called DIBP recently , it appeared my security clearance is either over or near to it (as they didn't mention it clearly, and told that they usually demand for medicals when security clearance is over).
> 
> I just found that my wife is pregnant . If i inform DIBP will this further delay my case? as i assume that my grant is near now ... Should i inform case officer about it or wait a little more?
> 
> Best Regards


1- Lying will get you nowhere, and omission is lying as well, and DIBP SPECIFICALLY requires any applicant getting pregnant to report it ASAP.

2- If your wife is well far along (close to delivery), it's better actually to delay the grant until you add the new baby


----------



## shehpar

BOLT said:


> wow! congrats man. you got the grant the day you submitted PCC. this should be the standard.
> 
> congrats once again.


After 30 min of submitting pcc, i got the grant.


----------



## Bret Hart

shehpar said:


> Assalam O Alykum,
> 
> Alhamdulilah... got grant today morning. May Allah shower his blessings on all of us and fulfill our needs. Ameen.
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me at every stage.


Congratulations Shehpar,


It's a great news. That's not too late.

It would allow us not to loose hope. 

Hope we get ours too, shortly.

Enjoy the party mate!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just a quick question, what is the initial entry date you have been allotted? Based on your signature, were u not required to go for medical again?

Thanx....


----------



## mah

shehpar said:


> Assalam O Alykum,
> 
> Alhamdulilah... got grant today morning. May Allah shower his blessings on all of us and fulfill our needs. Ameen.
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me at every stage.



Congrats dear


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

shehpar said:


> Assalam O Alykum,
> 
> Alhamdulilah... got grant today morning. May Allah shower his blessings on all of us and fulfill our needs. Ameen.
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me at every stage.


Congrats dear,

Do prey for us


----------



## babajani

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- Lying will get you nowhere, and omission is lying as well, and DIBP SPECIFICALLY requires any applicant getting pregnant to report it ASAP.
> 
> Dear,
> 
> Can you please mention the source of this information ? I have nowhere read any thing on immi website about it.
> 
> Regards


----------



## _shel

babajani said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Lying will get you nowhere, and omission is lying as well, and DIBP SPECIFICALLY requires any applicant getting pregnant to report it ASAP.
> 
> Dear,
> 
> Can you please mention the source of this information ? I have nowhere read any thing on immi website about it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been sent any emails fro your CO? It is specifically stated on all correspondence from them that all changes in circumstances must be reported. Thibk you'll find pregnancy is a change in circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> It is also on the DIBP website, I can't be bothered to find it right now
Click to expand...


----------



## imranhassan852

Dear Senior members.

I have some queries as below. your guidance is requested plz.

On 29-Oct-14 it will be exactly 01 year for my 189 application. My meds are already done and Police clearance also submitted. hopefully decision is also not so far. At the same time, my 12 months in KSA will also be completed on 30-Oct-14.

1- Will I need to submit new Police Clearance certificate from KSA on completion of 12 months here or it will depend on CO?

2- If I submit new Police Clearance Certificate (Say new one is submitted on 01-Dec-2014), what will be the "First Entry Date"? Will it be 30-Nov-15 or it will be with reference to my first submission of PCC/Meds.

3- I applied with family. First Entry is mandatory for all family members to validate visa or is it enough if only myself first go to OZ?

your responses will be appreciated.


----------



## imranhassan852

shehpar said:


> After 30 min of submitting pcc, i got the grant.


congrts Shehpar.

Plz share your FED. and plz refer to my questions posted today and please reply to those ones.


----------



## Roda

Hi Experts,

I need an advice. I received Medical call on September 5th. But i am not able to do the medicals because first my son had flu and he was on antibiotic and then my wife and now the clinic where you can do in New jersey is closed due to Jewish holiday. the appointment which i got is for 29th September but my 28 days will be over on 2nd October.
Clinic is saying that it will take them 10 business days to efile.
My question is do you think CO will give me extra days. or it has to be in between 28 days.
I am don with the PCC.

i will appreciate your opinion.

thanks,
Jawad


----------



## shehpar

Hi imran, my initial entry date is march 2015.
1st question. Depends of co. In my case, she didnt ask for re medical but unpadted pcc.
2nd question. Every family member has initial entry date mentioned and its actually common date sync with main applicant so all applicants should reach before that. But of course main application should reach first or together.


----------



## indiference

Roda said:


> Hi Experts, I need an advice. I received Medical call on September 5th. But i am not able to do the medicals because first my son had flu and he was on antibiotic and then my wife and now the clinic where you can do in New jersey is closed due to Jewish holiday. the appointment which i got is for 29th September but my 28 days will be over on 2nd October. Clinic is saying that it will take them 10 business days to efile. My question is do you think CO will give me extra days. or it has to be in between 28 days. I am don with the PCC. i will appreciate your opinion. thanks, Jawad


You can provide evidence of your reservation with the clinic to the CO and mention when they will upload the results. This shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## indiference

imranhassan852 said:


> Dear Senior members. I have some queries as below. your guidance is requested plz. On 29-Oct-14 it will be exactly 01 year for my 189 application. My meds are already done and Police clearance also submitted. hopefully decision is also not so far. At the same time, my 12 months in KSA will also be completed on 30-Oct-14. 1- Will I need to submit new Police Clearance certificate from KSA on completion of 12 months here or it will depend on CO? 2- If I submit new Police Clearance Certificate (Say new one is submitted on 01-Dec-2014), what will be the "First Entry Date"? Will it be 30-Nov-15 or it will be with reference to my first submission of PCC/Meds. 3- I applied with family. First Entry is mandatory for all family members to validate visa or is it enough if only myself first go to OZ? your responses will be appreciated.


1) it will depend on CO, he/she can request for Saudi PCC.
2) if you submit new PCC in Dec 2014, then by that time your stay in saudi is already over 1 year so then you must submit for all countries where you have lived for over 1 year including Saudi. The initial date of entry depends on MEDs and PCC, which ever expires first decides that so if you submit only new PCC, your initial entry date will be considered from your previously submited meds.
3) Validation trip is necessary for all the applicants in your application.


----------



## babajani

_shel said:


> babajani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been sent any emails fro your CO? It is specifically stated on all correspondence from them that all changes in circumstances must be reported. Thibk you'll find pregnancy is a change in circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> It is also on the DIBP website, I can't be bothered" to find it right now
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Shel
> 
> I might be wrong but I believe that getting pregnant does not in any way qualifies the "change in circumstance" as defined by the DIBP. The DIBP site specifically says
> 
> "If any of your circumstances change,* such that an answer in your application or information given to the department is no longer correct*, you must inform the department as soon as possible."
> 
> Now getting pregnant does not changes answer to any question (havent come across any question asking if the applicant is pregnant ) neither it makes any information provided incorrect. So technically it is not a change of circumstance until birth.
> 
> Secondly Mr. Expatriate was so sure about informing the CO about pregnancy specifically that I thought it is explicitly mentioned somewhere .
> 
> No offence to any one I am just setting the records straight . It is better to inform the CO about the pregnancy but not compulsory at all. I believe if someone has already completed all requirements of the visa including the medicals and expecting the grant soon, there is no need to inform the CO about the pregnancy.
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...


----------



## BOLT

babajani said:


> _shel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Shel
> 
> Now getting pregnant does not changes answer to any question (havent come across any question asking if the applicant is pregnant ) neither it makes any information provided incorrect. So technically it is not a change of circumstance until birth.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much relevant it is but Forms 26 and 160 ask about pregnancy specifically. These forms are required for medical examinations.
> 
> It seems that you can delay this info till asked for medicals by CO.
Click to expand...


----------



## letstalk

shehpar said:


> Assalam O Alykum, Alhamdulilah... got grant today morning. May Allah shower his blessings on all of us and fulfill our needs. Ameen. Thanks to all who helped me at every stage.


Congrats


----------



## samy25

Guys, please guide me whoever already have grants. do all of you had verification calls for employment ? as i receive no call yet so tryn to figure out the distance from verification call to grant..


----------



## TheExpatriate

samy25 said:


> Guys, please guide me whoever already have grants. do all of you had verification calls for employment ? as i receive no call yet so tryn to figure out the distance from verification call to grant..


got called by the embassy on July 9th, they received confirmation from my employers on 10th, on 17th I called back, they said we did not receive it yet but once we receive it we will finalize your application, it could take about two weeks.

20 minutes later, grant email comes in


----------



## samy25

TheExpatriate said:


> got called by the embassy on July 9th, they received confirmation from my employers on 10th, on 17th I called back, they said we did not receive it yet but once we receive it we will finalize your application, it could take about two weeks.
> 
> 20 minutes later, grant email comes in


what do u mean that they received one day later..

i mean if embassy called they may be ask one straight question if u r employee here or not? then y one day later..


----------



## TheExpatriate

samy25 said:


> what do u mean that they received one day later..
> 
> i mean if embassy called they may be ask one straight question if u r employee here or not? then y one day later..


9th July : received a call from the embassy, asking me for many details about my work, and then asking me for a way to contact my employers (two large multinationals with no published HR contacts, I gave them the contacts)

10th July : they spoke and emailed my employers, and received their confirmation

17th July : I called DIBP, they said we did not receive the embassy feedback yet, once we receive it we'll finalize your case, give us a couple of weeks.

20 minutes after the call I was granted the visa (Apparently she dug through the emails, found the embassy reply, and BANG !)


----------



## aspide44

Hi,
In case of visa class 189 , on first entry Is it mandatory that primary application should fly first or together with secondary applicant? or secondary applicant can go first ?

Best Regards


----------



## samy25

i didnt get any call yet ...


----------



## TheExpatriate

aspide44 said:


> Hi,
> In case of visa class 189 , on first entry Is it mandatory that primary application should fly first or together with secondary applicant? or secondary applicant can go first ?
> 
> Best Regards


each applicant can fly whenever they please before the first entry date comes.

Together, primary first then secondary, secondary first then primary .... doesn't matter



samy25 said:


> i didnt get any call yet ...



How did you find out you are under verification then?


----------



## Waqarali20005

aspide44 said:


> Hi,
> In case of visa class 189 , on first entry Is it mandatory that primary application should fly first or together with secondary applicant? or secondary applicant can go first ?
> 
> Best Regards


it depends, if there's any such condition on your visa or not. in my visa there is no such condition..


----------



## samy25

How did you find out you are under verification then?[/QUOTE]


i mean then what elase.

they said we do not need any thing else. i have provided every thing already .. so no hint of grant . then may be this is the only thing ledt..

my mind says so


----------



## TheExpatriate

samy25 said:


> How did you find out you are under verification then?



i mean then what elase.

they said we do not need any thing else. i have provided every thing already .. so no hint of grant . then may be this is the only thing ledt..

my mind says so [/QUOTE]

189 or 190?


----------



## letstalk

samy25 said:


> Guys, please guide me whoever already have grants. do all of you had verification calls for employment ? as i receive no call yet so tryn to figure out the distance from verification call to grant..



I worked in large organizations and it is difficult to confirm if HR received the call. However I can confirm my manager didnt receive any verification call.


So I think employment verification call cannot be counted as an important milestone in processing of your application.


----------



## fmasaud84

samy25 said:


> Guys, please guide me whoever already have grants. do all of you had verification calls for employment ? as i receive no call yet so tryn to figure out the distance from verification call to grant..


Got call when i applied for a visit visa but i have no idea if they called for pr application.


----------



## samy25

Thank u guys for input: i will tell if i get any.

@expatriate it 189
btw cant feel able to hold me back.. will call em again on Monday ;P


----------



## TheExpatriate

samy25 said:


> Thank u guys for input: i will tell if i get any.
> 
> @expatriate it 189
> btw cant feel able to hold me back.. will call em again on Monday ;P


Dude. 3 months is too short to finalize ESC for a 189 applicant (you applied in June)  sorry to be the one who is peeing on your parade, but you should not expect a grant in 3-4 months


----------



## shehpar

Bret Hart said:


> Congratulations Shehpar,
> 
> 
> It's a great news. That's not too late.
> 
> It would allow us not to loose hope.
> 
> Hope we get ours too, shortly.
> 
> Enjoy the party mate!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just a quick question, what is the initial entry date you have been allotted? Based on your signature, were u not required to go for medical again?
> 
> Thanx....


Yes bro. Alhamdulilah... When there is Allah's decision then nobody can stop you. My medical was expired but they given me six months extension and IED is March, 2015.


----------



## shehpar

Guys,

I am getting error in VEVO since the day of grant. Could any one help me?


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Guys, I am getting error in VEVO since the day of grant. Could any one help me?


What are you querying with? TRN ?


----------



## samy25

TheExpatriate said:


> Dude. 3 months is too short to finalize ESC for a 189 applicant (you applied in June)  sorry to be the one who is peeing on your parade, but you should not expect a grant in 3-4 months


lol... u r right but when i read posts in other threadz and watching guys , getting grants in month n half ... i wish for the same


----------



## mah

samy25 said:


> lol... u r right but when i read posts in other threadz and watching guys , getting grants in month n half ... i wish for the same


It does not happen same for all applicants , especially for those who are in / belong to High Risk countries. Many factors are involved .


----------



## Waqarali20005

i assume protector stamp and NICOP etc is not needed for travelling from Islamabad!! can some one confirm my understanding/?? actually Thai AIr representative emphasised on getting these things. I researched over the internet and reached to the conclusion that technically speaking they should not ask me as i am not o employer sponsored visa.... but you never know these morons sitting at the airports... trying to steal everything from "future rich" people


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqarali20005 said:


> i assume protector stamp and NICOP etc is not needed for travelling from Islamabad!! can some one confirm my understanding/?? actually Thai AIr representative emphasised on getting these things. I researched over the internet and reached to the conclusion that technically speaking they should not ask me as i am not o employer sponsored visa.... but you never know these morons sitting at the airports... trying to steal everything from "future rich" people


Do you have these stupid things in Pakistan as well? in Egypt we have "Overseas work permit" which we have to renew annually ..... So I need my government's permit to work overseas, stupid huh?


----------



## blacknight_81

Waqarali20005 said:


> i assume protector stamp and NICOP etc is not needed for travelling from Islamabad!! can some one confirm my understanding/?? actually Thai AIr representative emphasised on getting these things. I researched over the internet and reached to the conclusion that technically speaking they should not ask me as i am not o employer sponsored visa.... but you never know these morons sitting at the airports... trying to steal everything from "future rich" people


Technically speaking, you don't need protector, but apply for NICOP if you want to, it might be required later on.


----------



## blacknight_81

TheExpatriate said:


> Do you have these stupid things in Pakistan as well? in Egypt we have "Overseas work permit" which we have to renew annually ..... So I need my government's permit to work overseas, stupid huh?


They caught this idea recently, perhaps from Egypt!


----------



## TheExpatriate

blacknight_81 said:


> They caught this idea recently, perhaps from Egypt!


I only had to do it once when I got caught without it, most of the time, they don't even check, and one time I gave them the old permit and they never looked at the expiry date.

Who are they to make me pay money for my work overseas ????? !!! I am not living there, not "enjoying" any "services", any subsidies, I am actually making way for another person in my field to get my job, and I am bringing in foreign currency.


----------



## blacknight_81

TheExpatriate said:


> I only had to do it once when I got caught without it, most of the time, they don't even check, and one time I gave them the old permit and they never looked at the expiry date.
> 
> Who are they to make me pay money for my work overseas ????? !!! I am not living there, not "enjoying" any "services", any subsidies, I am actually making way for another person in my field to get my job, and I am bringing in foreign currency.


But you can access consular services from Egyptian embassy, can't you?


----------



## TheExpatriate

blacknight_81 said:


> But you can access consular services from Egyptian embassy, can't you?


Egyptian Consular Services are a JOKE ...... Too expensive (4-10 times as much), too slow (a service that takes a day back home, take literally 2 months from a consulate), rude, very short working hours ...... 

A passport back home costs 135 EGP and takes 3 days, a passport from Dubai costs 450 AED (900 EGP, 6.7 times more !) and takes 6-8 weeks .....


----------



## blacknight_81

TheExpatriate said:


> Egyptian Consular Services are a JOKE ...... Too expensive (4-10 times as much), too slow (a service that takes a day back home, take literally 2 months from a consulate), rude, very short working hours ......
> 
> A passport back home costs 135 EGP and takes 3 days, a passport from Dubai costs 450 AED (900 EGP, 6.7 times more !) and takes 6-8 weeks .....


Hehe... all this is kind of true with our embassy services as well but I guess that's the logic behind these 'permits' or whatever you may call them.


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> What are you querying with? TRN ?


Yes Expatriate, I tried with both TRN, Visa Grant number.. but still Error(3) is coming...


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Yes Expatriate, I tried with both TRN, Visa Grant number.. but still Error(3) is coming...


It should work with the VGN ...... TRN has been problematic for a good part of the year already


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> It should work with the VGN ...... TRN has been problematic for a good part of the year already


This is what I am getting after submit

"Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page"


----------



## Waqarali20005

shehpar said:


> This is what I am getting after submit
> 
> "Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page"


you should be least concerned about this vevo error.... the system used by border security is different and you would not have any problem while going to Aussie..


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> This is what I am getting after submit
> 
> "Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page"


can u fill the form, take a snapshot (blur your details) and show it here?


----------



## gemini10

Hello
one question i want to ask on behalf of my friend whose running his business but his english proficiency is not good. Is there any possibilty of australian immigration for those people who are illiterate or literate but not good in english so cant give ielts. How they can apply or under which case they can apply for australian immigration?

Thankyou


----------



## TheExpatriate

sheema said:


> Hello
> one question i want to ask on behalf of my friend whose running his business but his english proficiency is not good. Is there any possibilty of australian immigration for those people who are illiterate or literate but not good in english so cant give ielts. How they can apply or under which case they can apply for australian immigration?
> 
> Thankyou


does he have enough money to invest in a business in Australia? They have less strict criteria for the investor visas


----------



## gemini10

Yes he has..


----------



## TheExpatriate

sheema said:


> Yes he has..


look for the investor/business stream on Immi.gov.au. I believe they have far more relaxed criteria for English language/age.


----------



## BOLT

sheema said:


> Yes he has..


wow! he has spare either 1.5 million or 5 million Australian dollars


----------



## gemini10

TheExpatriate said:


> look for the investor/business stream on Immi.gov.au. I believe they have far more relaxed criteria for English language/age.


Really?


----------



## blacknight_81

sheema said:


> Really?


5 million to be invested for at least 4 years.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sheema said:


> Really?


 yes

If you bring this much money why would they care??


----------



## gemini10

TheExpatriate said:


> yes
> 
> If you bring this much money why would they care??


Ohk.. 😁 he dost have that much 😁 is there any other way?


----------



## TheExpatriate

sheema said:


> Ohk.. 😁 he dost have that much 😁 is there any other way?


I really don't know. Please take a tour in Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection and check for investor visas and their requirements. My knowledge is mainly about GSM since I applied for 189 .......


----------



## Hiki

*All members help needed*

Hi ... Seniors and all other members i need some advises from you guys . read my post then please answer the questions. 
today morning i got a big surprise from my co . after 20 months of my process, after 13 months of security checks today these thing have been asked .
Please provide these documents for further processing.
1. Main applicant PCC . ( latest already submitted on 7 aug 2014 upon co request of medical and pcc)
2. Secondary applicant (wife) . 1.PCC ( latest already submitted on 7 aug 2014 upon co request of medical and pcc). 2nd. form 80 and form 1221 ( already submitted in March 2013 ). 3rd Full Cv ( already submitted before). 4th Academic transcripts ( already submitted before in 2013).
3. Secondary applicant also as dependent (brother). 1. PCC ( latest already submitted on 7 aug 2014 upon co request of medical and pcc). 2nd evidence of member of family unit ( already submitted 2 times upon co request in 2013 and in aug 2014 ). 3rd Academic transcripts ( already submitted). 4th Form 47a ( already submitted). 5th Form 80 and 1221 ( already submitted) . 6th proof that dependent is not married and is dependent on main applicant. ( these documents were previously asked in aug 2014 which have all been submitted in aug 2014 . also FRC have been submitted.)

NOW the point is that all the above documents have been submitted in 2013 at start of the process .. some documents were asked in aug 2014 which have also been submitted . 2nd time medical and pcc were done in july and aug 2014 . So now the question is that has our process JUST started from the beginning ? has all of our data been vanished or deleted ? what could be the reason that all of the data has been asked again ?

I m very tensed for this now . it has been 20 months now since i logged my application and 2 weeks back on phone call with my co she told me that our security check is in its 12 months which she told me that its in last stages and our process will be finalized anywhere between 10 to 60 days and today i got this .


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hiki said:


> Hi ... Seniors and all other members i need some advises from you guys . read my post then please answer the questions.
> today morning i got a big surprise from my co . after 20 months of my process, after 13 months of security checks today these thing have been asked .
> Please provide these documents for further processing.
> 1. Main applicant PCC . ( latest already submitted on 7 aug 2014 upon co request of medical and pcc)
> 2. Secondary applicant (wife) . 1.PCC ( latest already submitted on 7 aug 2014 upon co request of medical and pcc). 2nd. form 80 and form 1221 ( already submitted in March 2013 ). 3rd Full Cv ( already submitted before). 4th Academic transcripts ( already submitted before in 2013).
> 3. Secondary applicant also as dependent (brother). 1. PCC ( latest already submitted on 7 aug 2014 upon co request of medical and pcc). 2nd evidence of member of family unit ( already submitted 2 times upon co request in 2013 and in aug 2014 ). 3rd Academic transcripts ( already submitted). 4th Form 47a ( already submitted). 5th Form 80 and 1221 ( already submitted) . 6th proof that dependent is not married and is dependent on main applicant. ( these documents were previously asked in aug 2014 which have all been submitted in aug 2014 . also FRC have been submitted.)
> 
> NOW the point is that all the above documents have been submitted in 2013 at start of the process .. some documents were asked in aug 2014 which have also been submitted . 2nd time medical and pcc were done in july and aug 2014 . So now the question is that has our process JUST started from the beginning ? has all of our data been vanished or deleted ? what could be the reason that all of the data has been asked again ?
> 
> I m very tensed for this now . it has been 20 months now since i logged my application and 2 weeks back on phone call with my co she told me that our security check is in its 12 months which she told me that its in last stages and our process will be finalized anywhere between 10 to 60 days and today i got this .



If you still have fresh/recent Meds/PCCs, bring it to the CO's attention.


----------



## Hiki

TheExpatriate said:


> If you still have fresh/recent Meds/PCCs, bring it to the CO's attention.


Yes i have fresh medicals and pcc .. on july 22 2014 we have done medicals upon co request and on 7 aug submitted pcc ... should i call them on monday ? Also in the last couple of weeks i have called them thrice for different problems


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hiki said:


> Yes i have fresh medicals and pcc .. on july 22 2014 we have done medicals upon co request and on 7 aug submitted pcc ... should i call them on monday ? Also in the last couple of weeks i have called them thrice for different problems


No need to call

reply to the request, and mention for each and every document requested, when it was provided exactly. Give references (HAP IDs) if necessary, or re-attach documents to your email (PCCs, evidence of family dependence ...etc.), as it won't hurt to do so.


----------



## Hiki

TheExpatriate said:


> No need to call
> 
> reply to the request, and mention for each and every document requested, when it was provided exactly. Give references (HAP IDs) if necessary, or re-attach documents to your email (PCCs, evidence of family dependence ...etc.), as it won't hurt to do so.


Re attaching all the documents is not a problem .. the problem is that why has it been requested again ?


----------



## blacknight_81

Hiki said:


> Re attaching all the documents is not a problem .. the problem is that why has it been requested again ?


I don't think anyone here is in a position to answer this question completely. Someone may have overlooked information you have already provided. If you haven't uploaded required documents, then do it now, if you have, then attach them to reply mail once again.

Don't stress too much, just do what they want you to do


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hiki said:


> Re attaching all the documents is not a problem .. the problem is that why has it been requested again ?


Relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax

It must be a human mistake or a system glitch, and one CO was working on your case overlooked for a reason or another these information and re-requested them.

Do not call. Just reply as I instructed you, and see how it will get from there. If you do not get a reply till Thursday, only then call them


----------



## Hiki

TheExpatriate said:


> Relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax
> 
> It must be a human mistake or a system glitch, and one CO was working on your case overlooked for a reason or another these information and re-requested them.
> 
> Do not call. Just reply as I instructed you, and see how it will get from there. If you do not get a reply till Thursday, only then call them


Oki ... i will be sending all the documents today again as all requested documents are present in soft form with me .. also as u said i wil send hap ids too ... thankyou very much ... God bless you !


----------



## mah

Hiki said:


> Oki ... i will be sending all the documents today again as all requested documents are present in soft form with me .. also as u said i wil send hap ids too ... thankyou very much ... God bless you !


That is the only one option left with you

Good luck


----------



## BOLT

Dear Hiki

I am also of the opinion that it is some kind of error and you should remind CO about your previous emails in which you sent docs and also resend these.

Hopefully there should not be any problem.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Hiki said:


> Hi ... Seniors and all other members i need some advises from you guys . read my post then please answer the questions.
> today morning i got a big surprise from my co . after 20 months of my process, after 13 months of security checks today these thing have been asked .
> Please provide these documents for further processing.
> 1. Main applicant PCC . ( latest already submitted on 7 aug 2014 upon co request of medical and pcc)
> 2. Secondary applicant (wife) . 1.PCC ( latest already submitted on 7 aug 2014 upon co request of medical and pcc). 2nd. form 80 and form 1221 ( already submitted in March 2013 ). 3rd Full Cv ( already submitted before). 4th Academic transcripts ( already submitted before in 2013).
> 3. Secondary applicant also as dependent (brother). 1. PCC ( latest already submitted on 7 aug 2014 upon co request of medical and pcc). 2nd evidence of member of family unit ( already submitted 2 times upon co request in 2013 and in aug 2014 ). 3rd Academic transcripts ( already submitted). 4th Form 47a ( already submitted). 5th Form 80 and 1221 ( already submitted) . 6th proof that dependent is not married and is dependent on main applicant. ( these documents were previously asked in aug 2014 which have all been submitted in aug 2014 . also FRC have been submitted.)
> 
> NOW the point is that all the above documents have been submitted in 2013 at start of the process .. some documents were asked in aug 2014 which have also been submitted . 2nd time medical and pcc were done in july and aug 2014 . So now the question is that has our process JUST started from the beginning ? has all of our data been vanished or deleted ? what could be the reason that all of the data has been asked again ?
> 
> I m very tensed for this now . it has been 20 months now since i logged my application and 2 weeks back on phone call with my co she told me that our security check is in its 12 months which she told me that its in last stages and our process will be finalized anywhere between 10 to 60 days and today i got this .


call him and tell him that you just send them all of the documents... they are currently experiencing some technical problems and are unable to locate the documents through emails. so talk to your co and tell him that you send all of these vide your email dated.... I think it s a good sign, as none of these documents needs any further scrutiny, they will have to just see these documents and issue your visa. If you are able to help your co to locate your emails while on phone, you may get your grant in an hour or so...


----------



## Hiki

Waqarali20005 said:


> call him and tell him that you just send them all of the documents... they are currently experiencing some technical problems and are unable to locate the documents through emails. so talk to your co and tell him that you send all of these vide your email dated.... I think it s a good sign, as none of these documents needs any further scrutiny, they will have to just see these documents and issue your visa. If you are able to help your co to locate your emails while on phone, you may get your grant in an hour or so...


Thankyou very much for the encouragement brother ...lets pray that it happens like what you said .. so on sunday i will resend all the documents and on monday morning all i will give a call to them and do as you said ... and will hope for the best than  thanks ..


----------



## letstalk

Hiki said:


> Thankyou very much for the encouragement brother ...lets pray that it happens like what you said .. so on sunday i will resend all the documents and on monday morning all i will give a call to them and do as you said ... and will hope for the best than  thanks ..


Best of luck dear


----------



## shehpar

Hiki said:


> Hi ... Seniors and all other members i need some advises from you guys . read my post then please answer the questions.
> today morning i got a big surprise from my co . after 20 months of my process, after 13 months of security checks today these thing have been asked .
> Please provide these documents for further processing.
> 1. Main applicant PCC . ( latest already submitted on 7 aug 2014 upon co request of medical and pcc)
> 2. Secondary applicant (wife) . 1.PCC ( latest already submitted on 7 aug 2014 upon co request of medical and pcc). 2nd. form 80 and form 1221 ( already submitted in March 2013 ). 3rd Full Cv ( already submitted before). 4th Academic transcripts ( already submitted before in 2013).
> 3. Secondary applicant also as dependent (brother). 1. PCC ( latest already submitted on 7 aug 2014 upon co request of medical and pcc). 2nd evidence of member of family unit ( already submitted 2 times upon co request in 2013 and in aug 2014 ). 3rd Academic transcripts ( already submitted). 4th Form 47a ( already submitted). 5th Form 80 and 1221 ( already submitted) . 6th proof that dependent is not married and is dependent on main applicant. ( these documents were previously asked in aug 2014 which have all been submitted in aug 2014 . also FRC have been submitted.)
> 
> NOW the point is that all the above documents have been submitted in 2013 at start of the process .. some documents were asked in aug 2014 which have also been submitted . 2nd time medical and pcc were done in july and aug 2014 . So now the question is that has our process JUST started from the beginning ? has all of our data been vanished or deleted ? what could be the reason that all of the data has been asked again ?
> 
> I m very tensed for this now . it has been 20 months now since i logged my application and 2 weeks back on phone call with my co she told me that our security check is in its 12 months which she told me that its in last stages and our process will be finalized anywhere between 10 to 60 days and today i got this .


Dear, Frankly speaking, CO really doesn't know about external checks. Same happened to me when I asked four weeks back to CO over phone and she told not to expect something before Christmas. But Alhamdullilah, Suddenly I got response to my question regarding my wife's passport expiration that my checks were over and I had to submit my PCC. That's all. Just after 30 minutes of PCC, I got the grant for four.


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> can u fill the form, take a snapshot (blur your details) and show it here?


Dear Expatriate, Doesn't matter whether to paste the form over here if blurred. The exact error message which I posted is coming whenever I put my valid information. Otherwise, error is coming like no match found, etc...


----------



## Diablo170

Hello all. I got the medical call 3 days back. The problem is that the earliest available IOM appointment in Karachi is past the 28 days deadline for me. It's not feasible for me to travel to Lahore or Islamabad due to work. Is it a big deal if I asked for an extension? Is an extra 2 weeks from the day of the appointment sufficient time for DIBP to get the results?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Diablo170 said:


> Hello all. I got the medical call 3 days back. The problem is that the earliest available IOM appointment in Karachi is past the 28 days deadline for me. It's not feasible for me to travel to Lahore or Islamabad due to work. Is it a big deal if I asked for an extension? Is an extra 2 weeks from the day of the appointment sufficient time for DIBP to get the results?


reply to your CO asking them for extension based on the above circumstances and I am sure they will comply


----------



## bilal1

zahidss said:


> HI, AOA
> 
> By the grace of ALLAH I have got the grant after long patience. Below is my full timeline, Please pray for me for the future. InshaAllah all brothers and sister will get their grant very soon.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 29-Dec-12
> CO Allocation: 26-Feb-13 (Ask for Form-80 and supporting Docs)
> Docs Upload: 24-March-13
> IGIS Inquiry: May-14, Got reply to ask again in NOV-14 if no outcome.
> Med-PCC & Form-80 Request by CO: 07-Aug-14
> MED Uploaded: 15-Aug-14
> PCC & Form-80: Upload 04-Sep-14
> Visa Grant: 12-Sept-14
> 
> Thanks to ALLAH once again.



Congrates


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

Congrats bro


----------



## bilal1

syeralia said:


> I have a problem my co ask for medical but on immi account organize health link is not there so couldnt get my hap id i sent an email to [email protected] but 3 days has passd but no ans so i will send n reninder and also to my co snr any suggestion
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Expat Forum


Take the HAP ID from your CO.


----------



## bilal1

usman936 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Finally I have received 189 visa grant yesterday. Following is the final timeline;
> 
> Skilled Independent 189
> Plant and Production Engineer
> EOI submitted: 15-Jun-2013
> Invited on: 17-Jun-2013
> Lodged on: 18-Jun-2013
> CO Assigned: 28-Aug-2013
> Team 13 request info: 27-Nov-2013
> Med / PCC request: 27-Aug-2014
> Med / PCC Submit: 04-Sep-2014
> Grant: 15-Sep-2014
> 
> Thanks every one for your continual support and keep the forum alive.



Congrates & best of luck,
which city you are planning to land ?


----------



## bilal1

umm e abu said:


> Hi everyone!!! Got my grant two days back, thx for my Almighty and the people of forum who really helped me out, thx for your support .


Many congrates & best of luck


----------



## bilal1

Waqarali20005 said:


> Guys, its official, got the grant today at 3 am. Calling them for follow up yesterday was a great idea and it worked for me.... Alhumdulillah... The help and support that i received from here is immense.. I don't have words to thank you guys....I won't mention any names because everyone contributed towards my grant. Every piece of information i got from this forum showed me the way ahead like a watch tower...


Many congrates waqar & best of luck


----------



## bilal1

Waqarali20005 said:


> actually i am from 190 rather 189.... thats why it took 6 months. I pray all of you may get your visas very soon


Waqar, which state sponsor you ? and when you are planning to move ?


----------



## bilal1

theexpatriate said:


> btw, what does rukhsati mean? In arabic this literally means "my license" ..... Lol


lol


----------



## bilal1

TheExpatriate said:


> depending on the mother's mood, your rank within your siblings (if you're an only child/eldest male child/youngest male child), it will take forever


lolz


----------



## bilal1

shehpar said:


> Assalam O Alykum,
> 
> Alhamdulilah... got grant today morning. May Allah shower his blessings on all of us and fulfill our needs. Ameen.
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me at every stage.


Many congrates and best of luck


----------



## mashaikh

bilal1 said:


> Take the HAP ID from your CO.


This happens with me as well, but not to worry. You can create the HAP Id yourself, my submitting the My Health Declaration application. It will not cost anything, and will just add another Health Declaration application under your Immi Account. You will just have to fill up the online forms and submit it. I guess the link was available on the Immi Account application page on right side, otherwise just Google it with "My Health declaration" and you will get it. 

best of Luck!


----------



## Waqarali20005

bilal1 said:


> Waqar, which state sponsor you ? and when you are planning to move ?


NSW.... in mid october In Shaa Allah


----------



## olways

Guys, is there anyone else who is having issues with opening online app from immi account?


----------



## Waqarali20005

olways said:


> Guys, is there anyone else who is having issues with opening online app from immi account?


every one!!


----------



## waseem_expat

Dear friends I need your advice on the following. 

In Aug 2013 I resigned my job to start working on my own (freelance work, software development consultation etc). Following the procedure, I filled form 1022 stating that I was unemployed and looking to start software development consultancy.

After some struggle of a month or two I got in touch with a firm and started providing them offshore consultation and development services. Things worked out well and I am still doing the business with them.

Now the question is, do I need to update my CO about this or do I need to send them another form 1022 ?

Thanks,
Waseem


----------



## TheExpatriate

waseem_expat said:


> Dear friends I need your advice on the following.
> 
> In Aug 2013 I resigned my job to start working on my own (freelance work, software development consultation etc). Following the procedure, I filled form 1022 stating that I was unemployed and looking to start software development consultancy.
> 
> After some struggle of a month or two I got in touch with a firm and started providing them offshore consultation and development services. Things worked out well and I am still doing the business with them.
> 
> Now the question is, do I need to update my CO about this or do I need to send them another form 1022 ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Waseem


another 1022 would be in order


----------



## waseem_expat

TheExpatriate said:


> another 1022 would be in order


I fear it has gotten too late.. CO may ask why didn't I inform them earlier


----------



## owais83

waseem_expat said:


> I fear it has gotten too late.. CO may ask why didn't I inform them earlier


Well , why didn't you then ?


----------



## waseem_expat

owais83 said:


> Well , why didn't you then ?


because it was kind of a freelance work .. sort of on and off thingy ... it took time to stable it


----------



## TheExpatriate

waseem_expat said:


> I fear it has gotten too late.. CO may ask why didn't I inform them earlier


you are told to do so ASAP.

Better late than never, if you inform late and apologize for not being able to do so earlier, is better than if they find out much later


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Dear Members,

ALLAH blessed me with a cute son on 27th September, 2014.

I still have no reply from CO, regarding my request to extend the "Response time frame".

Also, I still have not uploaded my Form-80.
What should I do now? do I need to fill Form 1022? or submitting Form-80 alone is fine?

Regards,




Waqarali20005 said:


> yes you should provide Gynaecologist's certificates. WHat you did is ok... 1022 is needed only if she became pregnant after you lodge your visa... now you can simply intimate him and send the certificate.


----------



## TheExpatriate

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> ALLAH blessed me with a cute son on 27th September, 2014.
> 
> I still have no reply from CO, regarding my request to extend the "Response time frame".
> 
> Also, I still have not uploaded my Form-80.
> What should I do now? do I need to fill Form 1022? or submitting Form-80 alone is fine?
> 
> Regards,


To add your son submit form 1436 along with the baby's passport and BC.

Upload Form 80 as well. Don't forget to add the new child int he Children section


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Thank you for your kind reply.




TheExpatriate said:


> To add your son submit form 1436 along with the baby's passport and BC.
> 
> Upload Form 80 as well. Don't forget to add the new child int he Children section


----------



## FnF

Guys anybody let me know upon my first landing i want to return back after first landing so what all
are necessary things to do upon first landing ?

Some friend told me after his first landing in canada he got the PR card and its something which is mandatory to get for canada. Is it the case for australia as well?
Please suggest


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Guys anybody let me know upon my first landing i want to return back after first landing so what all
> are necessary things to do upon first landing ?
> 
> Some friend told me after his first landing in canada he got the PR card and its something which is mandatory to get for canada. Is it the case for australia as well?
> Please suggest


nothing ..... u can stamp in, turn around, stamp out and board the first flight out. Canada is different than Australia.


----------



## FnF

Thank you very much expatriate 


Please refer me any link on DIAC website to get confirmation officially


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Thank you very much expatriate
> 
> 
> Please refer me any link on DIAC website to get confirmation officially


There is no such link with a direct information, however, your condition is to do a first entry, there is no such thing as a PR card, the eVisa is more than enough to enter the country, even a label is not required. Many members here have done it, I am doing it next week, friends I know personally have done it. Do not worry and overthink everything.


----------



## zahidss

Planning to move in JAN-15 and Melbourne city.


----------



## farhanghafoor

Dear all, could somebody plz tell which number to call for status inquiry, my application is pending for last 18 months.


----------



## adila

HI all,
i was born in Saudi Arabia,
left all my life in KSA , got married here and still living here with kids, y DIAC needs my POlice clearance from Pakistan,


----------



## samy25

00617313670000


----------



## letstalk

adila said:


> HI all, i was born in Saudi Arabia, left all my life in KSA , got married here and still living here with kids, y DIAC needs my POlice clearance from Pakistan,


Its better to cooperate with them rather starting an argument


----------



## ahszar

farhanghafoor said:


> Dear all, could somebody plz tell which number to call for status inquiry, my application is pending for last 18 months.


Have you tried contacting them through email first? Calling may cost you fortune because of waiting times. But others on this forum say they got connected with iin 2 minutes. Have a look here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-6559.html

No harm in trying, though.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Awan's opinion said:


> If you lived in any country for 12 months *continuously *you need to provide PCC. So if you never lived in Pakistan no pcc as per DIaBP guidance


Not continuously, cumulatively


----------



## ahszar

Awan's opinion said:


> If you lived in any country for 12 months continuously you need to provide PCC. So if you never lived in Pakistan no pcc as per DIaBP guidance


Staying in Saudi for one's life still leaves them Pakistani national. I'm not sure, but I guess being a passport holder of some country would require a person to submit their PCC from there.


----------



## samy25

Guys... any one from pakistan 189(2014 applicant) other than zoyakhan who got the grant ?


----------



## ali_sajjad86

samy25 said:


> Guys... any one from pakistan 189(2014 applicant) other than zoyakhan who got the grant ?


I am still waiting  Applied
Timelines you can have a look in my signature !! Keeping my fingers crossed:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## bilal1

zahidss said:


> Planning to move in JAN-15 and Melbourne city.


Great zahid,
I am on 7th Jan -15


----------



## Undefined

Hello guys,

Will be applying 189 next month. Any benefit of applying onshore other than living rights in Australia until 189 approval?

Do onshore applications take less processing time?

Thanks.


----------



## Khamoshie

Hello guys,

I am new to this forum and would like to get the opinion of experienced members on a news that I recently heard from a friend. From what he told me case officers these days are asking for medicals and PCCs immediately after they start reviewing the visa application. This is applicable in particular to HR countries .. the CO would rather not waste his/her time and energy in making confirmation calls and employment verification for an applicant who has a high probability of being rejected anyway. So they ask for medicals and PCCs immediately .. this allows them to have more grounds (failed medical / missed document submission deadlines) for rejection without going into the tedious process document verification...I am not sure if this is true however so far I have 03 cases in which the applicant was asked to submit medicals and PCC within 01 month after CO allocation. Two out of three applicants were rejected and the third one is still waiting for confirmation for more than 06 months now.... Has anyone else heard of something similar?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Khamoshie said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would like to get the opinion of experienced members on a news that I recently heard from a friend. From what he told me case officers these days are asking for medicals and PCCs immediately after they start reviewing the visa application. This is applicable in particular to HR countries .. the CO would rather not waste his/her time and energy in making confirmation calls and employment verification for an applicant who has a high probability of being rejected anyway. So they ask for medicals and PCCs immediately .. this allows them to have more grounds (failed medical / missed document submission deadlines) for rejection without going into the tedious process document verification...I am not sure if this is true however so far I have 03 cases in which the applicant was asked to submit medicals and PCC within 01 month after CO allocation. Two out of three applicants were rejected and the third one is still waiting for confirmation for more than 06 months now.... Has anyone else heard of something similar?


why were they rejected? Meds or PCCs? they would've been rejected anyways sooner or later.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Hi Members,

Can anybody guide about the following?

1. What is the procedure to apply for PCC at S.P. office? 
2. Does Pakistani police have a predefined format of the PCC? (I really doubt it )
3. If not then where to get the Form/Format, which is to be signed by the S.P. ?
4. For infant's passport, what is the procedure? same as adults? is there any minimum age limit for applying passport in Pak?

Any help appreciated,

Thanks in advance


----------



## Khamoshie

TheExpatriate said:


> why were they rejected? Meds or PCCs? they would've been rejected anyways sooner or later.


Thats exactly the point... If the candidate fails his/ her meds or Pcc the case officer doesnt have to waste his/ her time and resources. The point is that contrary to what most people say , meds and pcc call is not necessarily the last step before you get your Visa... For most candidates it might be the first step.


----------



## Khamoshie

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Can anybody guide about the following?
> 
> 1. What is the procedure to apply for PCC at S.P. office?
> 2. Does Pakistani police have a predefined format of the PCC? (I really doubt it )
> 3. If not then where to get the Form/Format, which is to be signed by the S.P. ?
> 4. For infant's passport, what is the procedure? same as adults? is there any minimum age limit for applying passport in Pak?
> 
> Any help appreciated,
> 
> Thanks in advance


1)You have to do this through your local district police station. 
2) Yes they do. 
3)Your local police station will fill the form for you. You will have to visit them with your NIC, passport and 02 passport sized photographs. They may or may not ask for request letters from your CO. 
4)There is no age limit. The procedure is the same..just make sure that you have already made B-form and birth certificate of your baby.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Thank you for your kind reply Khamoshie!

Do they have option to make PCC in English? or one needs to get it translated afterwards?
Also, how long it takes? can we speed up the process by adding wheels to the file? 




Khamoshie said:


> 1)You have to do this through your local district police station.
> 2) Yes they do.
> 3)Your local police station will fill the form for you. You will have to visit them with your NIC, passport and 02 passport sized photographs. They may or may not ask for request letters from your CO.
> 4)There is no age limit. The procedure is the same..just make sure that you have already made B-form and birth certificate of your baby.


----------



## Khamoshie

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Thank you for your kind reply Khamoshie!
> 
> Do they have option to make PCC in English? or one needs to get it translated afterwards?
> Also, how long it takes? can we speed up the process by adding wheels to the file?


The PCC letter is issued in English so there is no need for translation. For me the PCC took only 04 days (Soldier Bazar District, Karachi), my Wife's PCC on the other hand came in around 02 weeks (Karimabad District, Karachi). The founder of our nation will definitely help you if you want to speed up the process...although its not really required unless you are specifically asked for it.


----------



## samy25

@khamoshiee

but u didnt mention the reason that why they got rejection? as DIBP never rejects any one without any strong ground.


----------



## samy25

ali_sajjad86 said:


> I am still waiting  Applied
> Timelines you can have a look in my signature !! Keeping my fingers crossed:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


why do not u make a call.. that will help you inshALLAH..


----------



## sam1051

Dear Khamoshie,

I would agree with samy that DIBP never reject application without strong reason / ground. As u mentioned that ur new in this forum but if u check out recent posts, you will notice that many applicants has delayed medicals, mainly for their wives due to obvious reasons and they have got grant. If that would be the case, more than 50% applicants wouldnt have been granted visa. Infact in rare cases visa is been granted with out even submitting PCC as long as applicant can prove that he/she has made efforts to obtain PCC.



Khamoshie said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would like to get the opinion of experienced members on a news that I recently heard from a friend. From what he told me case officers these days are asking for medicals and PCCs immediately after they start reviewing the visa application. This is applicable in particular to HR countries .. the CO would rather not waste his/her time and energy in making confirmation calls and employment verification for an applicant who has a high probability of being rejected anyway. So they ask for medicals and PCCs immediately .. this allows them to have more grounds (failed medical / missed document submission deadlines) for rejection without going into the tedious process document verification...I am not sure if this is true however so far I have 03 cases in which the applicant was asked to submit medicals and PCC within 01 month after CO allocation. Two out of three applicants were rejected and the third one is still waiting for confirmation for more than 06 months now.... Has anyone else heard of something similar?


----------



## Khamoshie

sam1051 said:


> Dear Khamoshie,
> 
> I would agree with samy that DIBP never reject application without strong reason / ground. As u mentioned that ur new in this forum but if u check out recent posts, you will notice that many applicants has delayed medicals, mainly for their wives due to obvious reasons and they have got grant. If that would be the case, more than 50% applicants wouldnt have been granted visa. Infact in rare cases visa is been granted with out even submitting PCC as long as applicant can prove that he/she has made efforts to obtain PCC.


Below is the brief outline of the 02 cases that I am talking about:

Candidate #1:
Electrical Engineer
EA: Nov 2013
EOI (65 pts): Dec 2013
Invite and lodgment: Feb 2014
CO: March 2014
The applicant did not have documented proofs of one of his previous employments (with the exception of a Black and white Xerox of signed offer letter), he was also waiting for experience letters from 02 of his other employers. He also did not have his or his wives’ birth certificates.
April 2014: CO requested him to provide all *missing docs and PCC/Meds at the same time.* Normally one would assume that a Med/PCC call means that the visa application is at its final stages… however this case was clearly different…the CO asked for Meds even before the applicant was able to provide proof for the points he had claimed. To cut a long story short he underwent meds took PCCs and was able to upload the documents within the 28 days time frame... with the exception of employment proofs for one of his x-employer (it used to be a locally run Saudi Firm which has long closed…). In July 2014 he received rejection from his CO pitting that he wans’t able to provide sufficient proofs against the claimed points. Case closed .

Candidate #2:
Chemical Engineer
EA: Jun 2013
EOI (65 pts): Jan 2013
Invite and lodgement: Feb 2014
CO: April 2014
The applicant used to work in KSA and had to flee the country due to problems with his Kafeel aka sponsor (people living and working in KSA would understand this). Before leaving the country he had made sure to get copies of his bank statements and off-course emptied his bank account. In my opinion he had sufficient documentation to back up his employment claims (ample pay slips, company appreciation letters, bank statement…etc)

May 2014: CO requested him to provide Meds and PCC. Due to obvious reasons he was unable to obtain PCC from Saudi Arabia. Note that anyone who leaves the kingdom (whether on final exit visa or by running away) cannot get PCC from KSA. In such cases the applicant is required to provide copies of his final exit visa as a proof that he has left the Kingdom. The applicant was unable to provide any of these and this consequently led to rejection of his application.


----------



## samy25

Khamoshie said:


> Below is the brief outline of the 02 cases that I am talking about:
> 
> Candidate #1:
> Electrical Engineer
> EA: Nov 2013
> EOI (65 pts): Dec 2013
> Invite and lodgment: Feb 2014
> CO: March 2014
> The applicant did not have documented proofs of one of his previous employments (with the exception of a Black and white Xerox of signed offer letter), he was also waiting for experience letters from 02 of his other employers. He also did not have his or his wives’ birth certificates.
> April 2014: CO requested him to provide all *missing docs and PCC/Meds at the same time.* Normally one would assume that a Med/PCC call means that the visa application is at its final stages… however this case was clearly different…the CO asked for Meds even before the applicant was able to provide proof for the points he had claimed. To cut a long story short he underwent meds took PCCs and was able to upload the documents within the 28 days time frame... with the exception of employment proofs for one of his x-employer (it used to be a locally run Saudi Firm which has long closed…). In July 2014 he received rejection from his CO pitting that he wans’t able to provide sufficient proofs against the claimed points. Case closed .
> 
> Candidate #2:
> Chemical Engineer
> EA: Jun 2013
> EOI (65 pts): Jan 2013
> Invite and lodgement: Feb 2014
> CO: April 2014
> The applicant used to work in KSA and had to flee the country due to problems with his Kafeel aka sponsor (people living and working in KSA would understand this). Before leaving the country he had made sure to get copies of his bank statements and off-course emptied his bank account. In my opinion he had sufficient documentation to back up his employment claims (ample pay slips, company appreciation letters, bank statement…etc)
> 
> May 2014: CO requested him to provide Meds and PCC. Due to obvious reasons he was unable to obtain PCC from Saudi Arabia. Note that anyone who leaves the kingdom (whether on final exit visa or by running away) cannot get PCC from KSA. In such cases the applicant is required to provide copies of his final exit visa as a proof that he has left the Kingdom. The applicant was unable to provide any of these and this consequently led to rejection of his application.


first case is obvious that why he got rejection.. btw he should go for deceleration or other alternates if company is closed.. but as u said he didn't provide things so picture is clear...

in second case he claimed points for a job who he did is Saudia and he couldn't provide PCC for that period.. so case is weak.. but he still may be if he could have talk to CO about obtaining pcc ..he might get lucky ...


----------



## shiraz

Khamoshie said:


> Below is the brief outline of the 02 cases that I am talking about:
> 
> Candidate #1:
> Electrical Engineer
> EA: Nov 2013
> EOI (65 pts): Dec 2013
> Invite and lodgment: Feb 2014
> CO: March 2014
> The applicant did not have documented proofs of one of his previous employments (with the exception of a Black and white Xerox of signed offer letter), he was also waiting for experience letters from 02 of his other employers. He also did not have his or his wives’ birth certificates.
> April 2014: CO requested him to provide all *missing docs and PCC/Meds at the same time.* Normally one would assume that a Med/PCC call means that the visa application is at its final stages… however this case was clearly different…the CO asked for Meds even before the applicant was able to provide proof for the points he had claimed. To cut a long story short he underwent meds took PCCs and was able to upload the documents within the 28 days time frame... with the exception of employment proofs for one of his x-employer (it used to be a locally run Saudi Firm which has long closed…). In July 2014 he received rejection from his CO pitting that he wans’t able to provide sufficient proofs against the claimed points. Case closed .
> 
> Candidate #2:
> Chemical Engineer
> EA: Jun 2013
> EOI (65 pts): Jan 2013
> Invite and lodgement: Feb 2014
> CO: April 2014
> The applicant used to work in KSA and had to flee the country due to problems with his Kafeel aka sponsor (people living and working in KSA would understand this). Before leaving the country he had made sure to get copies of his bank statements and off-course emptied his bank account. In my opinion he had sufficient documentation to back up his employment claims (ample pay slips, company appreciation letters, bank statement…etc)
> 
> May 2014: CO requested him to provide Meds and PCC. Due to obvious reasons he was unable to obtain PCC from Saudi Arabia. Note that anyone who leaves the kingdom (whether on final exit visa or by running away) cannot get PCC from KSA. In such cases the applicant is required to provide copies of his final exit visa as a proof that he has left the Kingdom. The applicant was unable to provide any of these and this consequently led to rejection of his application.


Please don't paint as if DIBP is conspiring against applicants from HR countries.

The fact that CO "usually" asks for every thing including PCC and medicals at the time they start processing the application is well known and is not a new criteria.


----------



## Khamoshie

shiraz said:


> Please don't paint as if DIBP is conspiring against applicants from HR countries.
> 
> The fact that CO "usually" asks for every thing including PCC and medicals at the time they start processing the application is well known and is not a new criteria.


I'm not painting anyone with anything ... I've read in several discussions that Meds and PCCs are requested at the final stages of the application... and not before that... however this seems to not be the case, if I am not misunderstanding your statement above.


----------



## shiraz

Khamoshie said:


> I'm not painting anyone with anything ... I've read in several discussions that Meds and PCCs are requested at the final stages of the application... and not before that... however this seems to not be the case, if I am not misunderstanding your statement above.




Yes you understood correctly. In come cases meds and pcc are requested at the time CO is assigned he starts to look at your case.

However in some other cases meds and pcc are requested at the final stages of application.


----------



## morani

Hello everyone... i'm relatively new to the forum if not totally... and yes from Pakistan


----------



## ahszar

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> I am filling form 80 for 189 Australian Visa. In Address Section, They are asking about residence history for the past 10 years where you stayed for job, study etc.
> I am doing job in marketing at different locations since past 10 years. I have changed various locations and different rented homes even at one location. Now, I also don't remember the exact home addresses (House No.) of many locations except current one.
> However, my permanent address is same that is printed on my Identity card.
> 
> What should I do? Should I mention my permanent address from Birth till to date which is printed in ID card or mention several rented addresses at various locations. Please advise, I am confused what to do now?


Have you been in same country or have you also traveled abroad for your job?


----------



## Waqarali20005

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> I am filling form 80 for 189 Australian Visa. In Address Section, They are asking about residence history for the past 10 years where you stayed for job, study etc.
> I am doing job in marketing at different locations since past 10 years. I have changed various locations and different rented homes even at one location. Now, I also don't remember the exact home addresses (House No.) of many locations except current one.
> However, my permanent address is same that is printed on my Identity card.
> 
> What should I do? Should I mention my permanent address from Birth till to date which is printed in ID card or mention several rented addresses at various locations. Please advise, I am confused what to do now?


mentioned those which you remember... never try to hide something from DIBP


----------



## waseem_expat

Khamoshie said:


> I'm not painting anyone with anything ... I've read in several discussions that Meds and PCCs are requested at the final stages of the application... and not before that... however this seems to not be the case, if I am not misunderstanding your statement above.


I agree with you on that nowadays COs are requesting meds + PCC as soon as they start reviewing the application. I have seen various posts on this very forum lately to confirm this. It used to be different previously, when CO would ask for PCC only in last stages of visa app.

It think they are optimizing/changing the process for instance your application is not assigned to a single CO any more but a whole team.


----------



## kaashiif

*Deemed Date for ACS*

I called DIAC guys today to ask about the deemed date mentioned in ACS certificate and response was they will consider full experience provided candidate is able to give proves for the whole employment period. Many people are confused on this and this is 2nd time I called them after calling them last week and got same response from them. 

So I think ACS deemed should be ignored and candidates should proceed with their full experience for points calculation instead of calculating after deemed date.


----------



## TheExpatriate

kaashiif said:


> I called DIAC guys today to ask about the deemed date mentioned in ACS certificate and response was they will consider full experience provided candidate is able to give proves for the whole employment period. Many people are confused on this and this is 2nd time I called them after calling them last week and got same response from them. So I think ACS deemed should be ignored and candidates should proceed with their full experience for points calculation instead of calculating after deemed date.


I think they misunderstood the question because several people on the forum here were rejected because of this issue


----------



## kaashiif

I clearly asked them how can they misunderstand? Can you name a few who got rejected precisely because of this reason?


----------



## hammadmirza

Hi Guys,

Thanks to Allah I got my Visa grant in last week. Timeline is updated.

Good luck to my fellow members awaiting grant 

Havent yet planned when i will move, but ofcourse soon and Melbourne InshaAllah!

Anyone moving around january / february 2015 ?

Best Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

kaashiif said:


> I clearly asked them how can they misunderstand? Can you name a few who got rejected precisely because of this reason?


do a search and you will find out. I do not know them personally, but there are several cases here .... this is considered overclaim of points.


----------



## Diablo170

Quick question. I've gotten the PCC for myself and my wife. The PCC doesn't state if it's national level. It's signed by the SSP district south Karachi. Shall I upload it as a local/state clearance or national? I doubt if the police issues any other kind of clearance certificate. I'm concerned because the request from my CO clearly states Pakistan Police clearance.


----------



## zoyakhan

As far as I know they issue just one kind of pcc. I uploaded it as a national pcc.


----------



## Hiki

shiraz said:


> Yes you understood correctly. In come cases meds and pcc are requested at the time CO is assigned he starts to look at your case.
> 
> However in some other cases meds and pcc are requested at the final stages of application.


I second you on this statement ... its totally correct what you said that co can ask meds n pcc at start sometimes and sometimes at final stage ... also the meds can be asked twice ... its my personal experience see my timelines ... 1st meds n pcc in march 2013 after co assnged and 2nd in july 2014 and still we are waiting for grant ... its totally luck


----------



## morani

what is the approximate waiting time (189) nowadays between CO assignment and Grant assuming that all the documents are submitted even the meds and the PCC???


----------



## bilal1

hammadmirza said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks to Allah I got my Visa grant in last week. Timeline is updated.
> 
> Good luck to my fellow members awaiting grant
> 
> Havent yet planned when i will move, but ofcourse soon and Melbourne InshaAllah!
> 
> Anyone moving around january / february 2015 ?
> 
> Best Regards


Congrates hammad & best of luck.


----------



## bilal1

hammadmirza said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks to Allah I got my Visa grant in last week. Timeline is updated.
> 
> Good luck to my fellow members awaiting grant
> 
> Havent yet planned when i will move, but ofcourse soon and Melbourne InshaAllah!
> 
> Anyone moving around january / february 2015 ?
> 
> Best Regards


I'm moving to Melbourne on 7th Jan 2015. IA


----------



## zoyakhan

kaashiif said:


> I clearly asked them how can they misunderstand? Can you name a few who got rejected precisely because of this reason?


Yes probably they misunderstood the question. My friend had the same problem and after the deeming0date, the claimed experience was short by a few days. However, the CO was nice and acknowledged that she did not understand the deeming date issue and since her points were already very very high, she got the grant. Otherwise we have seen people getting their visas rejected solely on this basis.


----------



## shehpar

hammadmirza said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks to Allah I got my Visa grant in last week. Timeline is updated.
> 
> Good luck to my fellow members awaiting grant
> 
> Havent yet planned when i will move, but ofcourse soon and Melbourne InshaAllah!
> 
> Anyone moving around january / february 2015 ?
> 
> Best Regards


Hi, congratz. I am planning to visit in the mid of december this year inshaaAllah...


----------



## zahidss

And congrats for the big achievement. Thanks to Allah.


----------



## indiference

Diablo170 said:


> Quick question. I've gotten the PCC for myself and my wife. The PCC doesn't state if it's national level. It's signed by the SSP district south Karachi. Shall I upload it as a local/state clearance or national? I doubt if the police issues any other kind of clearance certificate. I'm concerned because the request from my CO clearly states Pakistan Police clearance.


If this is the only city you have lived then upload as national since for you it is representing national level clearace, there is no authority in pakistan which issue country level PCC and DIBP would be aware of this as well however if you have recieved multiple PCC from different cities where you have lived than upload them as state/local PCC.


----------



## mah

hammadmirza said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks to Allah I got my Visa grant in last week. Timeline is updated.
> 
> Good luck to my fellow members awaiting grant
> 
> Havent yet planned when i will move, but ofcourse soon and Melbourne InshaAllah!
> 
> Anyone moving around january / february 2015 ?
> 
> Best Regards



Lodged: 22/06/2014, waooo

Congratss dear


----------



## sam1051

I have uploaded PCC from SSP district south Karachi too and i never got any objection from CO yet so i assume your PCC is enough. Do not make your life difficult 




Diablo170 said:


> Quick question. I've gotten the PCC for myself and my wife. The PCC doesn't state if it's national level. It's signed by the SSP district south Karachi. Shall I upload it as a local/state clearance or national? I doubt if the police issues any other kind of clearance certificate. I'm concerned because the request from my CO clearly states Pakistan Police clearance.


----------



## aspide44

Hi All,
Just wanted to share my bad experience with CO. 

My CO requested for Medicals/PCC and sent me HAP IDs in a PDF attachment. I uploaded my PCC after 3 days . But When i went to WilCare Lahore for medicals , they told our HAP ID's are not valid. 

I called DIBP , and CO told me that my HAP ID's are not linked with the case, so she linked the ID's and said we are good to go. After the call i tried to login on eMedicals, and i was not able to login. Then i called again, the guy told that my HAP ID's are not correct. the guy on phone took about 15 mins and issued me new HAP ID's and fortunately i was able to login to eMedical account this time. 

After serveral days i called DIBP again and asked about my case status she said we have not received your PCC. i told i submitted my PCC about a month ago and she then traced back my emails and said "Oh yeah it's here" and then she said we don't need any thing for now. 

After 3/4 days CO asked to send Form80 Again. and since then it's total quiet. 

The reason for sharing my experience is that CO are not mistake proof. call them at-least twice a month and keep them awake. 

Hope that helps,

Regards


----------



## waseem_expat

Diablo170 said:


> Quick question. I've gotten the PCC for myself and my wife. The PCC doesn't state if it's national level. It's signed by the SSP district south Karachi. Shall I upload it as a local/state clearance or national? I doubt if the police issues any other kind of clearance certificate. I'm concerned because the request from my CO clearly states Pakistan Police clearance.


local/state clearance. I did the same.
doesn't matter by the way. They accept both.


----------



## shehpar

*Relocating to Australia*

Dear Friends,

Need expert advise from those who already been settelled in AUS. 

Now I am planning to move (initially for entry only) for 15 days. What do I need to do after I reach?

Additional to above, following specific questions;

1. Which bank is good to open an account, probably want something for non-interest banking?

2. What legal steps to take in order to get proof of residence like PR card, ID or anything?

3. Do I need to start Taxation process, will they start deducting tax on my transferrable money to AUS account?

4. Will I need health insurance from here while staying in AUS?

5. About schooling, I have my one child studying in FS-1, do I need to have anything before I moved?

6. What about polio vaccination here in Dubai?

7. If I need to travel from Sydney to Melbourne or other state, What is the best and cheap way to do?

8. What is the starting point to explore AUS, the norms, find job, contacts, etc??

9. Do we need to mention over there at different location while doing any legal steps that we are just here to visit for few days?

10. How much money does in need to initially settle there / visit for 15 days by considering 2 adults + 2 children?

11. And most important, Which state is the best to live, work, study, social, weather (cold preferably), and cost wise effective?

---------

I know all above questions are quiet lenghty but it will also add help to others as most people want to have answers to those.


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Dear Friends, Need expert advise from those who already been settelled in AUS. Now I am planning to move (initially for entry only) for 15 days. What do I need to do after I reach? Additional to above, following specific questions; 1. Which bank is good to open an account, probably want something for non-interest banking? 2. What legal steps to take in order to get proof of residence like PR card, ID or anything? 3. Do I need to start Taxation process, will they start deducting tax on my transferrable money to AUS account? 4. Will I need health insurance from here while staying in AUS? 5. About schooling, I have my one child studying in FS-1, do I need to have anything before I moved? 6. What about polio vaccination here in Dubai? 7. If I need to travel from Sydney to Melbourne or other state, What is the best and cheap way to do? 8. What is the starting point to explore AUS, the norms, find job, contacts, etc?? 9. Do we need to mention over there at different location while doing any legal steps that we are just here to visit for few days? 10. How much money does in need to initially settle there / visit for 15 days by considering 2 adults + 2 children? 11. And most important, Which state is the best to live, work, study, social, weather (cold preferably), and cost wise effective? --------- I know all above questions are quiet lenghty but it will also add help to others as most people want to have answers to those.


2- none

3- not if you live overseas 

4- if u r going temporarily, yes

If you settle down, medicare will cover you 


6- available at travelers' clinic in Mankhoul (call 800 DHA)

9- no


----------



## Khamoshie

Hiki said:


> I second you on this statement ... its totally correct what you said that co can ask meds n pcc at start sometimes and sometimes at final stage ... also the meds can be asked twice ... its my personal experience see my timelines ... 1st meds n pcc in march 2013 after co assnged and 2nd in july 2014 and still we are waiting for grant ... its totally luck


 I do hope and pray that you get your grant soon .... Kudos for your patience... had I been in your place I would have given up already ...


----------



## mah

Khamoshie said:


> I do hope and pray that you get your grant soon .... Kudos for your patience... had I been in your place I would have given up already ...


Initially sounds the same , however, with passage of time you come to an agreement.

Good luck


----------



## Awan's

kaashiif said:


> I called DIAC guys today to ask about the deemed date mentioned in ACS certificate and response was they will consider full experience provided candidate is able to give proves for the whole employment period. Many people are confused on this and this is 2nd time I called them after calling them last week and got same response from them.
> 
> So I think ACS deemed should be ignored and candidates should proceed with their full experience for points calculation instead of calculating after deemed date.


No never. It's wrong. They clearly stated only SKILLED EXPERIENCE COUNTS FOR POINTS BY ACS.

If you still get 60 points with deductions of experience go ahead fill incorrect information form and save yourself and money


----------



## Awan's

Diablo170 said:


> Quick question. I've gotten the PCC for myself and my wife. The PCC doesn't state if it's national level. It's signed by the SSP district south Karachi. Shall I upload it as a local/state clearance or national? I doubt if the police issues any other kind of clearance certificate. I'm concerned because the request from my CO clearly states Pakistan Police clearance.


State it as national and it's enough inshaa Allah


----------



## Danav_Singh

Saleem Hamad said:


> hi all its nice to see Pakistanis getting Grants
> anyone here got SS vic in 233211 profession plz share i have posted in the vic state nomination thread but its all Indian's there and they never reply except to indian posts
> 
> i hope to hear on this its in the wrong thread but i may hear a good guide on it from you guys


This is a serious racist comment and full of hate. Noone in this forum thinks like you do. if there is noone who applied for same code as yours then how they gonna reply to you? dont bring down the level of discussion to such levels.


----------



## hasanryaz

*Granted PR*

AoA Guys,

I've been a rather quiet follower of the forum. Got the PR grant today Alhamdulilah. For the benefit of the community here, I thought I should share my detailed time line.

20/05/13 - Received invitation to apply for Subclass 189 Skilled Independent
*27/05/13 - Lodged eVisa (Subclass 189) onshore*; all documents uploaded within 1 week including medical (all documents certified by a JP)
27/05/13 - Bridging Visa A - Primary applicant
05/08/13 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
12/06/14 - Acknowledgement received - addition of spouse
18/06/14 - Request for supporting documents for spouse
24/06/14 - Bridging Visa A - Spouse
01/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
31/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
29/08/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
*16/09/14 - Request for medical*
30/09/14 - Medical conducted
*03/10/14 - Granted PR*

Regards,
H


----------



## mah

hasanryaz said:


> AoA Guys,
> 
> I've been a rather quiet follower of the forum. Got the PR grant today Alhamdulilah. For the benefit of the community here, I thought I should share my detailed time line.
> 
> 20/05/13 - Received invitation to apply for Subclass 189 Skilled Independent
> *27/05/13 - Lodged eVisa (Subclass 189) onshore*; all documents uploaded within 1 week including medical (all documents certified by a JP)
> 27/05/13 - Bridging Visa A
> 05/08/13 - Additional info requested by Team 13 (gaps in Form 80 etc)
> 12/06/14 - Acknowledgement of spouse being added as an Additional Applicant
> 18/06/14 - Request for supporting documents (medical; police certificate; evidence of relationship etc.); Note: Applied onshore; spouse British citizen and perhaps why didn't have to go through external checks
> 24/06/14 - Bridging Visa A granted for spouse
> 01/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 (Clarification of abbreviations used in employer's names etc.)
> 31/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 (Gaps in addresses, education and employment)
> 29/08/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 (Confirmation of email, DOB and place of birth of sibling already in Australia)
> *16/09/14 - Request for medical*
> 30/09/14 - Medical conducted
> *03/10/14 - Granted PR*
> 
> Regards,
> H



Congrats dear, long journey ended


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hello every one
I have been granted a visa and now I have got a new passport. where do i send the form 929? please share the email address.
thanx


----------



## indiference

Saleem Hamad said:


> hi all its nice to see Pakistanis getting Grants anyone here got SS vic in 233211 profession plz share i have posted in the vic state nomination thread but its all Indian's there and they never reply except to indian posts i hope to hear on this its in the wrong thread but i may hear a good guide on it from you guys


Well.... I do not have the answer to your question however please avoid discrimantion and putting such comments about other nationalities. Its a friendly forum where everyone is there to help each other towards one objective irrespective of their origin.


----------



## Awan's

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello every one
> I have been granted a visa and now I have got a new passport. where do i send the form 929? please share the email address.
> thanx


Send it to your co earlier correspondence email


----------



## Bret Hart

hasanryaz said:


> AoA Guys,
> 
> I've been a rather quiet follower of the forum. Got the PR grant today Alhamdulilah. For the benefit of the community here, I thought I should share my detailed time line.
> 
> 20/05/13 - Received invitation to apply for Subclass 189 Skilled Independent
> *27/05/13 - Lodged eVisa (Subclass 189) onshore*; all documents uploaded within 1 week including medical (all documents certified by a JP)
> 27/05/13 - Bridging Visa A - Primary applicant
> 05/08/13 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 12/06/14 - Acknowledgement received - addition of spouse
> 18/06/14 - Request for supporting documents for spouse
> 24/06/14 - Bridging Visa A - Spouse
> 01/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 31/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 29/08/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> *16/09/14 - Request for medical*
> 30/09/14 - Medical conducted
> *03/10/14 - Granted PR*
> 
> Regards,
> H



Congrats dear...


Finally, the painful journey has come to an end... Pray for us too...


----------



## blacknight_81

indiference said:


> Well.... I do not have the answer to your question however please avoid discrimantion and putting such comments about other nationalities. Its a friendly forum where everyone is there to help each other towards one objective irrespective of their origin.


Spot on!


----------



## hasanryaz

Thank you. 

Another couple of friends in Melbourne and Sydney received their PRs last week. They had applied around 05/2013 as well. 

Best of luck to everyone waiting.

H


----------



## adila

Born in ksa. brought up in KSA , got married here,,,,, now my case officer needs my PCC from Pakistan....WHy?


----------



## Visionary

adila said:


> Born in ksa. brought up in KSA , got married here,,,,, now my case officer needs my PCC from Pakistan....WHy?


Because your nationality is Pakistani. CO can ask PCC from origin country.


----------



## showib49

Dear All,

I applied for spouse visa and Pakistan Islamabad Immigration department required following two things. Can you please guide me regarding these two documents and if you can please give me its pattern I will be grateful. We don't know anyone in Australia having PR or Citizen. then how can we provide form 888? Please guide me. in this case. My wife is in Pakistan.

Affidavit/Statutory declaration written by at least 2 persons from family
members in Pakistan in order to witness and support your relationship.
Persons who provide these statements should state reason of how they
believe in your relationship, how they are related to the applicant/sponsor
and they should attach their photocopy of NIC or Passport. These
statements should be attested by an oath commissioner.

Statutory declaration (Form 888) by supporting witnesses relating to a
partner visa application (at least 2 persons and please state how the
supporting witness related to the applicant/sponsor). You should attach
photocopy of the witness’s Australian passport or evidence of permanent
residency.


----------



## fzaheer

hasanryaz said:


> AoA Guys,
> 
> I've been a rather quiet follower of the forum. Got the PR grant today Alhamdulilah. For the benefit of the community here, I thought I should share my detailed time line.
> 
> 20/05/13 - Received invitation to apply for Subclass 189 Skilled Independent
> *27/05/13 - Lodged eVisa (Subclass 189) onshore*; all documents uploaded within 1 week including medical (all documents certified by a JP)
> 27/05/13 - Bridging Visa A - Primary applicant
> 05/08/13 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 12/06/14 - Acknowledgement received - addition of spouse
> 18/06/14 - Request for supporting documents for spouse
> 24/06/14 - Bridging Visa A - Spouse
> 01/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 31/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 29/08/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> *16/09/14 - Request for medical*
> 30/09/14 - Medical conducted
> *03/10/14 - Granted PR*
> 
> Regards,
> H


Hi Hasanryaz, 
Congrats on your grant and all the best for your future. Can you tell me when did you provide the PCC. 
Rgds Faisal


----------



## hasanryaz

fzaheer said:


> Hi Hasanryaz,
> Congrats on your grant and all the best for your future. Can you tell me when did you provide the PCC.
> Rgds Faisal


Thanks Faisal. 

I had front loaded my PCC from Pakistan. They didn't ask for them to be submitted again since I didn't spend more than 3 months in Pakistan. However, I had to resubmit my AFP certificate as it lapses after 12 months.


----------



## indiference

adila said:


> Born in ksa. brought up in KSA , got married here,,,,, now my case officer needs my PCC from Pakistan....WHy?


Well thats cause its your country of origin and you hold the pakistani passport.


----------



## indiference

hasanryaz said:


> AoA Guys,
> 
> I've been a rather quiet follower of the forum. Got the PR grant today Alhamdulilah. For the benefit of the community here, I thought I should share my detailed time line.
> 
> 20/05/13 - Received invitation to apply for Subclass 189 Skilled Independent
> *27/05/13 - Lodged eVisa (Subclass 189) onshore*; all documents uploaded within 1 week including medical (all documents certified by a JP)
> 27/05/13 - Bridging Visa A - Primary applicant
> 05/08/13 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 12/06/14 - Acknowledgement received - addition of spouse
> 18/06/14 - Request for supporting documents for spouse
> 24/06/14 - Bridging Visa A - Spouse
> 01/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 31/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 29/08/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> *16/09/14 - Request for medical*
> 30/09/14 - Medical conducted
> *03/10/14 - Granted PR*
> 
> Regards,
> H


Congrats....all the best for the upcoming challenges.


----------



## indiference

mah said:


> Initially sounds the same , however, with passage of time you come to an agreement.
> 
> Good luck


True.....time is the best teacher.


----------



## indiference

Awan's opinion said:


> No never. It's wrong. They clearly stated only SKILLED EXPERIENCE COUNTS FOR POINTS BY ACS.
> 
> If you still get 60 points with deductions of experience go ahead fill incorrect information form and save yourself and money


Agreed, only the experience certified by ACS is counted towards the claimed points.


----------



## mhm6078

hasanryaz said:


> AoA Guys,
> 
> I've been a rather quiet follower of the forum. Got the PR grant today Alhamdulilah. For the benefit of the community here, I thought I should share my detailed time line.
> 
> 20/05/13 - Received invitation to apply for Subclass 189 Skilled Independent
> *27/05/13 - Lodged eVisa (Subclass 189) onshore*; all documents uploaded within 1 week including medical (all documents certified by a JP)
> 27/05/13 - Bridging Visa A - Primary applicant
> 05/08/13 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 12/06/14 - Acknowledgement received - addition of spouse
> 18/06/14 - Request for supporting documents for spouse
> 24/06/14 - Bridging Visa A - Spouse
> 01/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 31/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 29/08/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> *16/09/14 - Request for medical*
> 30/09/14 - Medical conducted
> *03/10/14 - Granted PR*
> 
> Regards,
> H


many congratulations Hasan. im looking forward to file a 189 onshore application in a month or so. but I have to say im a little surprised to see such a timeline for an onshore application. not that it matters if one does eventually gets the PR, but still...


----------



## indiference

mhm6078 said:


> many congratulations Hasan. im looking forward to file a 189 onshore application in a month or so. but I have to say im a little surprised to see such a timeline for an onshore application. not that it matters if one does eventually gets the PR, but still...


As what i have observed about many other applicants, it doesnt really matter if the applicant is onshore or offshore, the usual time for pakistani 189 applicant is somewhere btw 12-18 months and for 190 its about 6 months.


----------



## _shel

indiference said:


> As what i have observed about many other applicants, it doesnt really matter if the applicant is onshore or offshore, the usual time for pakistani 189 applicant is somewhere btw 12-18 months and for 190 its about 6 months.


 There isn't any difference, if anything onshore applicants are given less priority because they are onshore and usually have the privilege of accessing some services and working already, so what's the rush.

Offshore applicants are the priority to get them into the country and working to meet the countries needs. 

Its not shown in the priority processing for skilled visas yet, it was previously for the old 175/176. But you can see it if you look at processing priorities for other visas, onshore is always longer.


----------



## adila

Guys......plz guide me . Which is yhe cheapest way/airlines to reach Melbourne. .. from ksa/uae..any idea


----------



## TheExpatriate

adila said:


> Guys......plz guide me . Which is yhe cheapest way/airlines to reach Melbourne. .. from ksa/uae..any idea


Malaysian from UAE to Oz is quite cheap, so is Singaporean and Royal Brunei


----------



## babajani

indiference said:


> As what i have observed about many other applicants, it doesnt really matter if the applicant is onshore or offshore, the usual time for pakistani 189 applicant is somewhere btw 12-18 months and for 190 its about 6 months.


Isnt it 3-4 months for 190ers ? I have seen many Pakistanis getting their grants within this period ? What say you ?


----------



## taz_mt

babajani said:


> Isnt it 3-4 months for 190ers ? I have seen many Pakistanis getting their grants within this period ? What say you ?


For Pakistanis in Pakistan the wait times are longer than Pakistanis applying from elsewhere


----------



## leo128

HR Countries, please expect "External Security check by external agencies".

That mean it can add up to 12 months time in application.


----------



## mah

imtiazmt said:


> For Pakistanis in Pakistan the wait times are longer than Pakistanis applying from elsewhere


Generally, it works. However, there is no assurance.


----------



## blacknight_81

imtiazmt said:


> For Pakistanis in Pakistan the wait times are longer than Pakistanis applying from elsewhere


I am not sure about that.


----------



## indiference

babajani said:


> Isnt it 3-4 months for 190ers ? I have seen many Pakistanis getting their grants within this period ? What say you ?


Noone can be sure, all cases are different however i stated from my observation, Exceptions are always there, though consider 6 months if its sooner its better.


----------



## indiference

imtiazmt said:


> For Pakistanis in Pakistan the wait times are longer than Pakistanis applying from elsewhere


Not true....it doesnt matter where you are, if your passport is from a high risk country, it would take longer. Infact it has been observed that if the travel history is less, it tends to give you and edge in terms of time taken to finalize the case.


----------



## girlaussie

1: Statutory declaration from family members: applicant can ask any of her family member to briefly state about the relationship between you two on a plain paper, it should be signed and certified by some gazetted officer. Statement should explain how do they know the applicant's partner, how they feel about the relationship between applicant & her partner. There is no set pattern so they have to write in their own words.

2: for form 888, if you are the sponsor then I believe you are already living/settled in Australia then this should not be a problem, if your colleague/friends know about your relationship simply ask them, like they know your partner through you so they can make a statement.

Let us know if you need any assistance.

Girl Aussie




showib49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for spouse visa and Pakistan Islamabad Immigration department required following two things. Can you please guide me regarding these two documents and if you can please give me its pattern I will be grateful. We don't know anyone in Australia having PR or Citizen. then how can we provide form 888? Please guide me. in this case. My wife is in Pakistan.
> 
> Affidavit/Statutory declaration written by at least 2 persons from family
> members in Pakistan in order to witness and support your relationship.
> Persons who provide these statements should state reason of how they
> believe in your relationship, how they are related to the applicant/sponsor
> and they should attach their photocopy of NIC or Passport. These
> statements should be attested by an oath commissioner.
> 
> Statutory declaration (Form 888) by supporting witnesses relating to a
> partner visa application (at least 2 persons and please state how the
> supporting witness related to the applicant/sponsor). You should attach
> photocopy of the witness’s Australian passport or evidence of permanent
> residency.


----------



## taz_mt

indiference said:


> Not true....it doesnt matter where you are, if your passport is from a high risk country, it would take longer. Infact it has been observed that if the travel history is less, it tends to give you and edge in terms of time taken to finalize the case.


my statement is based on comparisons in timelines in both cases, mostly it is true. Pakistanis in Pakistan mostly wait 12-18 months (even more), overseas Pakistanis 6-8 months.

just an observation.

I guess it all depends.


----------



## leo128

Agreed with indifference , it doesn't matter for time line that from where you are applying , all is matter 
1. Your passport belong to which country.
2. Individual scrutiny and individual situation.
Only common is 1st point and due to 2nd point all cases are different it can be security, health check, point claimed, dependent included, experienced claimed etc...
So nothing much to debate for HR countries it is the process and we should be ready for max time taking for application but I do agreed also that some cases got fast process but again it's depend on individual cases.

Just to share my timeline I got visa after 18 months whereas all docs were front loaded and medical provided on time as requested.
So if I break it mean 12 month was only for security check and remaining 6 months were actual visa process.
Hopefully it can help for some guys in waiting.
Good luck guys.


----------



## olways

leo128 said:


> Just to share my timeline I got visa after 18 months whereas all docs were front loaded and medical provided on time as requested.
> So if I break it mean 12 month was only for security check and remaining 6 months were actual visa process.
> Hopefully it can help for some guys in waiting.
> Good luck guys.


Congrats buddy! Wish you all the best


----------



## newyearboy

Dear Fellows,

I am a candidate of 189 and i lodged my visa application from Dubai,United Arab Emirates.
Recently i recieved an email from adelaide gsm team and they are asking me to do the medicals but now a days i am in pakistan on eid vaccations.

Can i undergo my medical in my home country or it is mendatory to do the medical in the same country where you lodged your application?

Please guide me.Regards


----------



## Khamoshie

newyearboy said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I am a candidate of 189 and i lodged my visa application from Dubai,United Arab Emirates.
> Recently i recieved an email from adelaide gsm team and they are asking me to do the medicals but now a days i am in pakistan on eid vaccations.
> 
> Can i undergo my medical in my home country or it is mendatory to do the medical in the same country where you lodged your application?
> 
> Please guide me.Regards


You can get it done from any country.


----------



## Khamoshie

leo128 said:


> Agreed with indifference , it doesn't matter for time line that from where you are applying , all is matter
> 1. Your passport belong to which country.
> 2. Individual scrutiny and individual situation.
> Only common is 1st point and due to 2nd point all cases are different it can be security, health check, point claimed, dependent included, experienced claimed etc...
> So nothing much to debate for HR countries it is the process and we should be ready for max time taking for application but I do agreed also that some cases got fast process but again it's depend on individual cases.


Our Neighbouring country is also HR right? I have seen at-least 10 different cases in which my friends from India got their grant with 4-5 months. Pakistanis on the other hand... well you know


----------



## indiference

imtiazmt said:


> my statement is based on comparisons in timelines in both cases, mostly it is true. Pakistanis in Pakistan mostly wait 12-18 months (even more), overseas Pakistanis 6-8 months. just an observation. I guess it all depends.


I have been outside pakistan for 12 years and it took them 18 months to grant me a visa after CO was allocated. few of my friends whom i know personally applied under 175,176,189,190 and all got it in the timelines i stated before and they were living outside pakistan either in dubai, US, UK or else where. What i have stated is what i have observed during last 6 years. 

In summary it doesnt make a difference however other circumstance plays a greater role.


----------



## indiference

newyearboy said:


> Dear Fellows, I am a candidate of 189 and i lodged my visa application from Dubai,United Arab Emirates. Recently i recieved an email from adelaide gsm team and they are asking me to do the medicals but now a days i am in pakistan on eid vaccations. Can i undergo my medical in my home country or it is mendatory to do the medical in the same country where you lodged your application? Please guide me.Regards


Yes you can undergo medicals anywhere in the world, just check the authorized clinic/hospital in the city you are in and schedule with them.


----------



## indiference

Khamoshie said:


> Our Neighbouring country is also HR right? I have seen at-least 10 different cases in which my friends from India got their grant with 4-5 months. Pakistanis on the other hand... well you know


Well....its not official as in not being on the immigration site but pakistan along with few other countries is considered as a very high risk country as a result the security checks tend to be much longer than the usual high risk countries e.g india.


----------



## Khamoshie

newyearboy said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I am a candidate of 189 and i lodged my visa application from Dubai,United Arab Emirates.
> Recently i recieved an email from adelaide gsm team and they are asking me to do the medicals but now a days i am in pakistan on eid vaccations.
> 
> Can i undergo my medical in my home country or it is mendatory to do the medical in the same country where you lodged your application?
> 
> Please guide me.Regards



Check out the following link.. 
Pakistan


----------



## girlaussie

You can arrange your health examinations with a panel physician from any country who are appointed to perform Australian immigration health examinations.

Check this link for more info:

Pakistan

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie



newyearboy said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Can i undergo my medical in my home country or it is mendatory to do the medical in the same country where you lodged your application?
> 
> Please guide me.Regards


----------



## imranrk

Got Contacted by CO (Adelaide Team 02) the morning when I was leaving for a 3-day road trip to Oman. Just got back last night and saw the email.

CO has requested following docs:

- Resume
- Meds & PCC
- Form 1221 (for me & wife)
- Form 80 (for wife)
- Evidence of English language ability (for wife)

They have also requested the following:

*Evidence of Overseas Work Experience*
Tax documents for the last 5 years OR Pay slips with corresponding bank statements showing salary being deposited (3 entries per year)

I need help for the following:

1. _Resume_: Is there a specific format I should follow? Please provide a link/sample.
2. _Evidence of Overseas Work Experience_: I have already submitted work reference letters for all of my previous employers and sent pay slips from my current employer along with the reference letter. It might get difficult (impossible) for me to get Tax documents so I am thinking to go with providing pay slips along with bank statements. One confusion here, for my very first employer, I mistakenly checked it as "Relevant" in my EOI and application both so I am going to submit form 1023 for that correction. Shall I still submit pay slips/bank statements for that employment even though I am not claiming points for it? 

Your feedbacks are highly appreciated.


----------



## bilal1

hasanryaz said:


> AoA Guys,
> 
> I've been a rather quiet follower of the forum. Got the PR grant today Alhamdulilah. For the benefit of the community here, I thought I should share my detailed time line.
> 
> 20/05/13 - Received invitation to apply for Subclass 189 Skilled Independent
> *27/05/13 - Lodged eVisa (Subclass 189) onshore*; all documents uploaded within 1 week including medical (all documents certified by a JP)
> 27/05/13 - Bridging Visa A - Primary applicant
> 05/08/13 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 12/06/14 - Acknowledgement received - addition of spouse
> 18/06/14 - Request for supporting documents for spouse
> 24/06/14 - Bridging Visa A - Spouse
> 01/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 31/07/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> 29/08/14 - Additional info requested by Team 13 - Primary applicant
> *16/09/14 - Request for medical*
> 30/09/14 - Medical conducted
> *03/10/14 - Granted PR*
> 
> Regards,
> H


congrates & best of luck


----------



## Hasnain

Hi All forum members
I am breaking my silence once again. My timeline:
Application lodged: Jan 2013
First medical, PCC, Form 80 requested by CO: in March and April 2013 (submitted all requirements)
Further documents: June and July 2013 approx.
Inquired IGIS in May 2014: got standard reply and was asked to contact again in Nov 2014 if outcome not decided
Updated Form 80 and 1221: Aug 2014
Second Medical: Sep 2014 (showing finalized in immi log in)
Updated PCCs: Sep 2014
At the time of second medical request CO mentioned that SC is still in progress but my first medical has expired. That's why, I was asked to go for medicals again.
Its my 21 month going on since lodgment.
Desperately waiting for grant.
Can anyone suggest how long it will take to get grant?
Your replies would be highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Visionary

Hasnain said:


> Hi All forum members
> I am breaking my silence once again. My timeline:
> Application lodged: Jan 2013
> First medical, PCC, Form 80 requested by CO: in March and April 2013 (submitted all requirements)
> Further documents: June and July 2013 approx.
> Inquired IGIS in May 2014: got standard reply and was asked to contact again in Nov 2014 if outcome not decided
> Updated Form 80 and 1221: Aug 2014
> Second Medical: Sep 2014 (showing finalized in immi log in)
> Updated PCCs: Sep 2014
> At the time of second medical request CO mentioned that SC is still in progress but my first medical has expired. That's why, I was asked to go for medicals again.
> Its my 21 month going on since lodgment.
> Desperately waiting for grant.
> Can anyone suggest how long it will take to get grant?
> Your replies would be highly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!



I believe you got a Grant around the corner now , sit tight. Insha Allah


----------



## mah

imranrk said:


> Got Contacted by CO (Adelaide Team 02) the morning when I was leaving for a 3-day road trip to Oman. Just got back last night and saw the email.
> 
> CO has requested following docs:
> 
> - Resume
> - Meds & PCC
> - Form 1221 (for me & wife)
> - Form 80 (for wife)
> - Evidence of English language ability (for wife)
> 
> They have also requested the following:
> 
> *Evidence of Overseas Work Experience*
> Tax documents for the last 5 years OR Pay slips with corresponding bank statements showing salary being deposited (3 entries per year)
> 
> I need help for the following:
> 
> 1. _Resume_: Is there a specific format I should follow? Please provide a link/sample.
> 2. _Evidence of Overseas Work Experience_: I have already submitted work reference letters for all of my previous employers and sent pay slips from my current employer along with the reference letter. It might get difficult (impossible) for me to get Tax documents so I am thinking to go with providing pay slips along with bank statements. One confusion here, for my very first employer, I mistakenly checked it as "Relevant" in my EOI and application both so I am going to submit form 1023 for that correction. Shall I still submit pay slips/bank statements for that employment even though I am not claiming points for it?
> 
> Your feedbacks are highly appreciated.



1. Upload the updated resume what you submitted for ACS
2. I also could not get tax docs however submitted max possible salary slips with bank statement and CO never asked me about tax docs.


----------



## mah

Hasnain said:


> Hi All forum members
> I am breaking my silence once again. My timeline:
> Application lodged: Jan 2013
> First medical, PCC, Form 80 requested by CO: in March and April 2013 (submitted all requirements)
> Further documents: June and July 2013 approx.
> Inquired IGIS in May 2014: got standard reply and was asked to contact again in Nov 2014 if outcome not decided
> Updated Form 80 and 1221: Aug 2014
> Second Medical: Sep 2014 (showing finalized in immi log in)
> Updated PCCs: Sep 2014
> At the time of second medical request CO mentioned that SC is still in progress but my first medical has expired. That's why, I was asked to go for medicals again.
> Its my 21 month going on since lodgment.
> Desperately waiting for grant.
> Can anyone suggest how long it will take to get grant?
> Your replies would be highly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!


Its been too long for you, i understand pain of wait.

Wish you very good luck dear.

May you get grant soon


----------



## leo128

It's really too long for you to wait, hopefully a good news will be coming right after EID.
Good luck


----------



## Hasnain

mah said:


> Its been too long for you, i understand pain of wait.
> 
> Wish you very good luck dear.
> 
> May you get grant soon


It's not only painful but very unsettling to see other nationalities getting quick grants.
Hope for the best and pray for me please.
Prayers for everyone from my side!


----------



## Awan's

Hasnain said:


> Hi All forum members
> I am breaking my silence once again. My timeline:
> Application lodged: Jan 2013
> First medical, PCC, Form 80 requested by CO: in March and April 2013 (submitted all requirements)
> Further documents: June and July 2013 approx.
> Inquired IGIS in May 2014: got standard reply and was asked to contact again in Nov 2014 if outcome not decided
> Updated Form 80 and 1221: Aug 2014
> Second Medical: Sep 2014 (showing finalized in immi log in)
> Updated PCCs: Sep 2014
> At the time of second medical request CO mentioned that SC is still in progress but my first medical has expired. That's why, I was asked to go for medicals again.
> Its my 21 month going on since lodgment.
> Desperately waiting for grant.
> Can anyone suggest how long it will take to get grant?
> Your replies would be highly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!


It seems your case was in security checks. Have you get this type of information from your CO


----------



## indiference

Hasnain said:


> Hi All forum members I am breaking my silence once again. My timeline: Application lodged: Jan 2013 First medical, PCC, Form 80 requested by CO: in March and April 2013 (submitted all requirements) Further documents: June and July 2013 approx. Inquired IGIS in May 2014: got standard reply and was asked to contact again in Nov 2014 if outcome not decided Updated Form 80 and 1221: Aug 2014 Second Medical: Sep 2014 (showing finalized in immi log in) Updated PCCs: Sep 2014 At the time of second medical request CO mentioned that SC is still in progress but my first medical has expired. That's why, I was asked to go for medicals again. Its my 21 month going on since lodgment. Desperately waiting for grant. Can anyone suggest how long it will take to get grant? Your replies would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


Observing from other cases and Considering the reply from IGIS, your case should be finalized before Nov or max within nov. Just stay put, Your grant is around the corner buddy.


----------



## TheExpatriate

newyearboy said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I am a candidate of 189 and i lodged my visa application from Dubai,United Arab Emirates.
> Recently i recieved an email from adelaide gsm team and they are asking me to do the medicals but now a days i am in pakistan on eid vaccations.
> 
> Can i undergo my medical in my home country or it is mendatory to do the medical in the same country where you lodged your application?
> 
> Please guide me.Regards


your home country, your residence country, or a third country, doesn't matter.

P.S : I live in Dubai and I did my meds in Egypt while my spouse did them in Dubai ... no questions asked from the CO !


----------



## TheExpatriate

Khamoshie said:


> Our Neighbouring country is also HR right? I have seen at-least 10 different cases in which my friends from India got their grant with 4-5 months. Pakistanis on the other hand... well you know


not all HR countries are born the same. This is an observation btw not a stated fact or rule by the government


----------



## Hasnain

Awan's opinion said:


> It seems your case was in security checks. Have you get this type of information from your CO


Its mentioned in my post that SC still in progress!


----------



## Hasnain

indiference said:


> Observing from other cases and Considering the reply from IGIS, your case should be finalized before Nov or max within nov. Just stay put, Your grant is around the corner buddy.


Thanks for the post and info.


----------



## leo128

I understand your feeling Hasnain, it's not your fault that if process got more time with Very HR countries like us but trust me we are still going through it , that mean we are hard nation and can do it.
Always be optimistic and look for the positive side my friend. If we are getting tough time but still we are getting through that mean we can do it even if it's hard or very hard for us.
Good luck as above said by bro you must be getting grant by NOV.
Take care


----------



## Khamoshie

Hasnain said:


> It's not only painful but very unsettling to see other nationalities getting quick grants.
> Hope for the best and pray for me please.
> Prayers for everyone from my side!


And thats exactly the reason why we're all trying to run away from out homeland for Good!


----------



## Khamoshie

imranrk said:


> Got Contacted by CO (Adelaide Team 02) the morning when I was leaving for a 3-day road trip to Oman. Just got back last night and saw the email.
> 
> CO has requested following docs:
> 
> - Resume
> - Meds & PCC
> - Form 1221 (for me & wife)
> - Form 80 (for wife)
> - Evidence of English language ability (for wife)
> 
> They have also requested the following:
> 
> *Evidence of Overseas Work Experience*
> Tax documents for the last 5 years OR Pay slips with corresponding bank statements showing salary being deposited (3 entries per year)
> 
> I need help for the following:
> 
> 1. _Resume_: Is there a specific format I should follow? Please provide a link/sample.
> 2. _Evidence of Overseas Work Experience_: I have already submitted work reference letters for all of my previous employers and sent pay slips from my current employer along with the reference letter. It might get difficult (impossible) for me to get Tax documents so I am thinking to go with providing pay slips along with bank statements. One confusion here, for my very first employer, I mistakenly checked it as "Relevant" in my EOI and application both so I am going to submit form 1023 for that correction. Shall I still submit pay slips/bank statements for that employment even though I am not claiming points for it?
> 
> Your feedbacks are highly appreciated.


For evidence of overseas work experience, just try your best to submit every possible piece of paper that you can, be it salary slips, appraisal letters, training certificates mentioning your name and company...if you have the employment contract or a copy of your original Job offer send that also. Many people in this forum including myself have done the same.

BTW my CO is also from Adelaide Team 2 and from what I have seen team 2 is not the best when it comes to immediate responses...keep us posted on further updates.


----------



## Hasnain

leo128 said:


> I understand your feeling Hasnain, it's not your fault that if process got more time with Very HR countries like us but trust me we are still going through it , that mean we are hard nation and can do it.
> Always be optimistic and look for the positive side my friend. If we are getting tough time but still we are getting through that mean we can do it even if it's hard or very hard for us.
> Good luck as above said by bro you must be getting grant by NOV.
> Take care


Thanks for encouragement! Let's see! 
Prayers for everyone!


----------



## imranhassan852

Gents!

Although its early to ask but still an imp question.

Once citizenship is awarded, is there any requirement to keep citizenship active? like any annual visits to OZ (if any one leaves OZ after getting Citizeship).


----------



## Khamoshie

imranhassan852 said:


> Gents!
> 
> Although its early to ask but still an imp question.
> 
> Once citizenship is awarded, is there any requirement to keep citizenship active? like any annual visits to OZ (if any one leaves OZ after getting Citizeship).


Based on your timeline I predict that you would be getting a Grant soon (probably before the year ends...) so its not too early for you .


----------



## Khamoshie

Another questions for the forum members... on the immi account page what does the last updated date signify? rather .. does it have any significance at all??


----------



## indiference

Khamoshie said:


> Another questions for the forum members... on the immi account page what does the last updated date signify? rather .. does it have any significance at all??


Ignore the dates and status on immi account, they do not signify anything unless it says application finalized.


----------



## ab1303

I seek advice from senior members particularly and others who can help.... 

I am into 18 months of visa application. I submitted med + PCC for both myself and wife in April 2014. I feel that I am nearing grant but my wife is also 6 weeks pregnant.

Now I want to ask that since being from Pakistan, my wife and I needs *POLIO VACCINATION* certificate to travel abroad, but I read that it is not safe during pregnancy. So what should I do in case IED for my wife and self comes to be April 2015.

Has anyone else came across such a situation... Any help would be great...

POLIO Vaccination during pregnancy ?? for residents of countries required to get certificate before travel


----------



## Khamoshie

ab1303 said:


> I seek advice from senior members particularly and others who can help....
> 
> I am into 18 months of visa application. I submitted med + PCC for both myself and wife in April 2014. I feel that I am nearing grant but my wife is also 6 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Now I want to ask that since being from Pakistan, my wife and I needs *POLIO VACCINATION* certificate to travel abroad, but I read that it is not safe during pregnancy. So what should I do in case IED for my wife and self comes to be April 2015.
> 
> Has anyone else came across such a situation... Any help would be great...
> 
> POLIO Vaccination during pregnancy ?? for residents of countries required to get certificate before travel


Congratulations... I do hope and pray that your newborn opens his/her eyes in a country where he /she would be treated as a reapectful citizen and would not have her rights taken away... No offense to the members of this forum however you should be directing this question to ur wives gynecologist first. Its better to take advice from a medical professional first and then look for opinions / options on the next line of action.


----------



## leo128

congrats ab1303, 

You definitely need medical professional's advice, because there is guideline for pregnancy and vaccines

Here is an example

"It depends on the type of vaccine you're considering. In general, doctors recommend that pregnant women avoid any vaccines that use live, attenuated (weakened) viruses, such as the MMR (measles, mumps, rubella) shot. In theory the weakened virus could give you an infection that you then could pass on to your baby. Vaccines that contain inactivated (or killed) viruses, such as the flu (influenza) shot, are generally considered safe during pregnancy. But you should always discuss the pros and cons of vaccines with your doctor or midwife before receiving any — especially during pregnancy."


----------



## _shel

ab1303 said:


> I seek advice from senior members particularly and others who can help....
> 
> I am into 18 months of visa application. I submitted med + PCC for both myself and wife in April 2014. I feel that I am nearing grant but my wife is also 6 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Now I want to ask that since being from Pakistan, my wife and I needs *POLIO VACCINATION* certificate to travel abroad, but I read that it is not safe during pregnancy. So what should I do in case IED for my wife and self comes to be April 2015.
> 
> Has anyone else came across such a situation... Any help would be great...
> 
> POLIO Vaccination during pregnancy ?? for residents of countries required to get certificate before travel


 None of the polio vaccines are recommended in pregnancy. As the certificate is compulsory it looks like you will be waiting until she delivers. That is the type of thing they would hold grant for.


----------



## Khamoshie

ali_sajjad86 said:


> *SNIPPED*.


Dude seriously ??  

I would not recommend this... remember that she is going to deliver in OZ if you do this... and if there is the slightest hint of things heading South.. it might turn up in the investigation that she was not vaccinated ... there is supposed to be a blood test to confirm if Polio vaccine is indeed in the blood stream...


----------



## Khamoshie

ali_sajjad86 said:


> *SNIPPED*


I hear you bro.... Just one of the many perks of being the citizen of the land of the pure.... My heart bleeds at the current situation of what was percieved to be the ideal haven on Earth.... We have become the laughing stock of the world :sad:... This is the very reason why educated people are desperately trying to leave the country.... I used to live the slogan " love Pakistan or leave Pakistan" and eventually circumstances dragged me from the former to the latter....in a way im still living by it


----------



## TheExpatriate

Khamoshie said:


> We have become the laughing stock of the world :sad:...



I beg to differ. Egypt remains to hold that title exclusively. Especially after the HIV Cure discovered by the Military general that (and I quote what he literally said) "takes the virus from the patient, turns it into a skewer of Kebab and gives it back to the patient to feed on it".


----------



## _shel

TheExpatriate said:


> I beg to differ. Egypt remains to hold that title exclusively. Especially after the HIV Cure discovered by the Military general that (and I quote what he literally said) "takes the virus from the patient, turns it into a skewer of Kebab and gives it back to the patient to feed on it".



Hope he was locked in a secure hospital after saying that, he must have been mad!


----------



## TheExpatriate

_shel said:


> Hope he was locked in a secure hospital after saying that, he must have been mad!


Actually he is well promoted and highly regarded by the military commanders, the junta president, and the Fascist citizens who support the Junta ..... 

Which is why we still hold the title of the laughing stock of the world.


P.S: some people stopped taking their HIV and Hep C meds in hope of being "cured" by this new invention, and the military claims they have cured hundreds of people already !


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

Hi All,

At the time of filling in my visa application, I mentioned about my parents as 

...........dependent but not migrating to Australia...........

However, I added my spouse and two kids as dependent migrating to Australia. The issue is that my online immi account suggest me to submit medicals, PCC and Form 1221 for my parents too. Such information for my wife and kids (fee paid) is understandable but why for parents (no fee paid)?

My parents neither plan nor interested to migrate.

What should I do to fix this?
P.S. I have not been allocated CO yet.


----------



## _shel

All non migrating dependents need both medical and pcc because DIBP wont split families. If they would not qualify for a visa at a later date they are reluctant to grant you one as they would be splitting dependents. 

You need to remove them from your application because they are not your dependents by DIBP rules if both parents are alive. Adults, other than your spouse need to be single to be classed as dependent.


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

Thank you very much, which Form should I upload then? or should I wait for CO to be allocated and then clarify with him/her?

Please advise the form to be filled (I have to remove both parents from application)


----------



## _shel

Notification of incorrect answers, cant remember the number! Fill & upload and CO will get it when you are allocated.


----------



## imranrk

Dear Seniors,

I have been allocated CO a few days back and has been asked for some additional docs like Form 1221, wife english language proof etc. My question is, however, related to another matter. After lodging the application, I realized that I mistakenly marked my 1st job as 'Relevant' even though ACS did not include it in their assessment as 'Relevant'. 

My question is; should I inform my CO about this mistake and wait for his reply OR should I upload Form 1023 along with other docs he has requested and inform CO at that time? I am waiting for my Meds, PCC and other docs to be sorted out and it might take a couple of weeks.

Kindly suggest the better way to handle this.


----------



## TheExpatriate

_shel said:


> Notification of incorrect answers, cant remember the number! Fill & upload and CO will get it when you are allocated.


Form 1023


----------



## TheExpatriate

imranrk said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have been allocated CO a few days back and has been asked for some additional docs like Form 1221, wife english language proof etc. My question is, however, related to another matter. After lodging the application, I realized that I mistakenly marked my 1st job as 'Relevant' even though ACS did not include it in their assessment as 'Relevant'.
> 
> My question is; should I inform my CO about this mistake and wait for his reply OR should I upload Form 1023 along with other docs he has requested and inform CO at that time? I am waiting for my Meds, PCC and other docs to be sorted out and it might take a couple of weeks.
> 
> Kindly suggest the better way to handle this.


To better help you

Question 1 : What did you write in the EOI? Does EOI match with ACS or with eVisa?

Question 2 : Does this job add up to your points tally by increasing your years of experience?

Question 3 : If Answer to Q2 is yes, what is your score before and after this?


----------



## imranrk

TheExpatriate said:


> To better help you
> 
> Question 1 : What did you write in the EOI? Does EOI match with ACS or with eVisa?
> 
> Question 2 : Does this job add up to your points tally by increasing your years of experience?
> 
> Question 3 : If Answer to Q2 is yes, what is your score before and after this?


1. Details in EOI and eVisa are same. Marked it as 'Relevant' in both. Actually, I did not know it has to be in sync with ACS assessment. I got to know this later on after application. ACS think it is not relevant due to that 2 year rule

2. No, even if I exclude this job, points will remain same. Claiming 65 pts in total (including 5 years work exp as per july 2014)


----------



## TheExpatriate

imranrk said:


> 1. Details in EOI and eVisa are same. Marked it as 'Relevant' in both. Actually, I did not know it has to be in sync with ACS assessment. I got to know this later on after application. ACS think it is not relevant due to that 2 year rule
> 
> 2. No, even if I exclude this job, points will remain same. Claiming 65 pts in total (including 5 years work exp as per july 2014)


As of the EOI date, would the points have changed?


----------



## sultanshah

salam..what is the cost for medicals for one person in Islamabad. how much time does it takes and its validility..I am going for 190 visa so should I upload the medicals upfront?

Regards.


----------



## imranrk

TheExpatriate said:


> As of the EOI date, would the points have changed?


As of EOI date, well, yes. I would be 3 months short of 5 years


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Is there a problem in Immi Account login today? All day i was trying to log in but it keep on giving me an error. Has anyone else faced this problem?


----------



## indiference

anyone traveled with royal brunei recently to Australia? how was the experience?


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

No issues at all. Working perfectly fine.


----------



## leo128

There is no issue with immiaccount.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

mshahidrazzaq said:


> No issues at all. Working perfectly fine.


Thankyou so much. May be than they are going to give me the grant lol ( wishful thinking)


----------



## redgrape

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Thankyou so much. May be than they are going to give me the grant lol ( wishful thinking)


I am having an issue myself, i am able to successfully login to immiaccount, but when i try to enter the application itself its taking ages to load an error message. Maybe the issue is random and not affecting all applicants.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

redgrape said:


> I am having an issue myself, i am able to successfully login to immiaccount, but when i try to enter the application itself its taking ages to load an error message. Maybe the issue is random and not affecting all applicants.


thanks mate! i thought may be i am going to get the grant today  Yea same issue i am facing .. was wishing to get the grant today  .. no worries soon hopefully. thanks for replying mate! appreciate it:rockon:


----------



## Khamoshie

ali_sajjad86 said:


> thanks mate! i thought may be i am going to get the grant today  Yea same issue i am facing .. was wishing to get the grant today  .. no worries soon hopefully. thanks for replying mate! appreciate it:rockon:


Aapka number bhee aaiga.... INSHA'ALLAH


----------



## Khamoshie

sultanshah said:


> salam..what is the cost for medicals for one person in Islamabad. how much time does it takes and its validility..I am going for 190 visa so should I upload the medicals upfront?
> 
> Regards.


No idea about the cost however I would personally not recommend front loading of meds and pcc... Unfortunately for Pakistanis the chances of timely grant are extremely rare most people on this forum have had their meds done twice owing to the seemingly never ending time frames for security checks.. Just hold on and wait for the CO to ask for meds... Front loading only helps people from countries for which the average time frames are shorter then 12 months...


----------



## TheExpatriate

indiference said:


> anyone traveled with royal brunei recently to Australia? how was the experience?


My Australian colleague in Dubai is singing their praises. I chose Singaporean because it's a Star Alliance member and this trip bumped me to Gold status


----------



## indiference

TheExpatriate said:


> My Australian colleague in Dubai is singing their praises. I chose Singaporean because it's a Star Alliance member and this trip bumped me to Gold status


Thats good, the air fare difference between them
And others is significant so was just wondering if there is a catch.

Between how is your trip going so far, i am planning for my first visit end of nov. Any suggestions? Things i should consider for the validation trip?


----------



## fzaheer

*After PCC/Med*

Hi All,

Finally i got the call for PCC/Med couple of weeks ago. I have already submitted the PCC as well as the Meds.

Now my question is what happens next. Should i call them or wait. I checked with the Hospital and they said the meds are all ok. How long is the wait now ?

Rgds
Faisal


----------



## asifali

Hello Everyone

I need your opinion on contacting case officer directly because my immigration agent is not responding satisfactorily nor they are contacting case officer. Below is the time line of my application.
Timeline:
Applied 189 visa (System Analyst): 16 Jan 2013
C/O Allocated: 5/03/2013
Requested for further information: 26/06/2013
Medical Request: 3/06/2014 (Also new case officer allocated)
Team 13 requested updated forms 80 and 1221: 27/08/2014
Further information requested by team 13 regarding gaps in education: 15/09/2014

Thanks


----------



## asad747

ab1303 said:


> I seek advice from senior members particularly and others who can help....
> 
> I am into 18 months of visa application. I submitted med + PCC for both myself and wife in April 2014. I feel that I am nearing grant but my wife is also 6 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Now I want to ask that since being from Pakistan, my wife and I needs *POLIO VACCINATION* certificate to travel abroad, but I read that it is not safe during pregnancy. So what should I do in case IED for my wife and self comes to be April 2015.
> 
> Has anyone else came across such a situation... Any help would be great...
> 
> POLIO Vaccination during pregnancy ?? for residents of countries required to get certificate before travel


Although as per WHO standards , pregnant women are NOT Exempted from vaccination. However its best to consult your gynecologist and there might be some other conditions which can interact with OPV. 

For your reference i am attaching back of Polio Vaccine card which has instructions for pregnant women.


----------



## msohaibkhan

sultanshah said:


> salam..what is the cost for medicals for one person in Islamabad. how much time does it takes and its validility..I am going for 190 visa so should I upload the medicals upfront?
> 
> Regards.


IOM charges around PKR 5,400 for an adult. Since you are 190 applicant, there is no harm is frontloading medicals, rather it is preferable to do so even in the case of Pakistanis (190 visa applicants). Visa timelines for 190 visa of Pakistanis are not significantly different from other nationalities, so go ahead with it.


----------



## gemini10

Hello everyone
I need your help guys. What educational docs should i submit?
Transcript plus degree
Inter marksheet and certificate
Matric marksheet and certificate

I have to submit inter and matric certificates or not?

Thankyou


----------



## taz_mt

fzaheer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally i got the call for PCC/Med couple of weeks ago. I have already submitted the PCC as well as the Meds.
> 
> Now my question is what happens next. Should i call them or wait. I checked with the Hospital and they said the meds are all ok. How long is the wait now ?
> 
> Rgds
> Faisal


Can you please update your timeline in your signature?

Advice is to wait.

Thanks and good luck


----------



## indiference

imtiazmt said:


> Can you please update your timeline in your signature? Advice is to wait. Thanks and good luck


Well now you just wait, nothing more is required. You should expect the grant anytime after meds are uploaded, in my case i got it in 2 or 3 days but many others got it much later. Lets say few more weeks max.


----------



## indiference

sheema said:


> Hello everyone I need your help guys. What educational docs should i submit? Transcript plus degree Inter marksheet and certificate Matric marksheet and certificate I have to submit inter and matric certificates or not? Thankyou


Yes submit all what you have mentioned.


----------



## fzaheer

imtiazmt said:


> Can you please update your timeline in your signature?
> 
> Advice is to wait.
> 
> Thanks and good luck


Thanks Imtiazmt. Am waiting patiently but i hope it gets through soon now layball:

Rgds


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Been through Medical today, for self and wife's medicals.
Medical-Centre staff told me that they will update our medicals by themselves and they will not return us Form-160 and Form-26.

Only thing they gave me is a receipt of the fee I paid showing the medical-exams we went through.

Now, need confirmation from seniors that I did not missed any thing.
Actually, I got confused when I saw an option to upload Meds in my Immi-account.

If medical-centres/hospitals dont give you Form-126/60 back, then how come there is an option in the immi-account to upload Form-126/60 (under evidence of health)?? hwell:


----------



## leo128

Medical will be uploaded by panel doctor at e-medical automatically including any report or form.
They are right they will not give u medical results, however you can request a copy of test results with paying extra charges.
You can follow same e medical link which you have received and using your HAP ID to check online if your medical are submitted to DIBP or not.


----------



## asifali

Please help me with below

Hello Everyone

I need your opinion on contacting case officer directly because my immigration agent is not responding satisfactorily nor they are contacting case officer. Below is the time line of my application.
Timeline:
Applied 189 visa (System Analyst): 16 Jan 2013
C/O Allocated: 5/03/2013
Requested for further information: 26/06/2013
Medical Request: 3/06/2014 (Also new case officer allocated)
Team 13 requested updated forms 80 and 1221: 27/08/2014
Further information requested by team 13 regarding gaps in education: 15/09/2014

Thanks


----------



## leo128

Hi Asif,
By rule you have put your agent as your representative in your application so he is the point of contact for CO, however you can withdraw this option any time and CO will start contacting you, you need to follow the procedure for this as they defined. But still you can call any time to DIBP and speak to your CO.
But CO has right to say anytime that his contact point for your case is your agent, so if you are not happy with your agent then better you withdraw his name as your point of contact and start contacting yourself directly with CO. 
Later I can send you the link and way how to withdraw your agent as point of contact if you can't find?
Thx


----------



## dear2ujan

Hello Friends 

I have lodged visa application around one week before. What is the ideal processing time for Pakistani?


----------



## taz_mt

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have lodged visa application around one week before. What is the ideal processing time for Pakistani?



why are you asking the same questions in different threads, that too after receiving answers from various members?


----------



## Khamoshie

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have lodged visa application around one week before. What is the ideal processing time for Pakistani?


Minimum 12 months after CO allocation...


----------



## taz_mt

Khamoshie said:


> Minimum 12 months after CO allocation...


can you please share ur timeline in ur signature?

thanks


----------



## dear2ujan

imtiazmt said:


> why are you asking the same questions in different threads, that too after receiving answers from various members?[/QUOTE
> 
> As per IMMI Website, ideal processing time in 189 is 3 months irrespective of Low/High risk countries. But as per info received from various members in Expat, minimum time is 12 months. So, I posted this thread in various forums so as to get idea about actual timeline


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Thank you for the comment 



leo128 said:


> Medical will be uploaded by panel doctor at e-medical automatically including any report or form.
> They are right they will not give u medical results, however you can request a copy of test results with paying extra charges.
> You can follow same e medical link which you have received and using your HAP ID to check online if your medical are submitted to DIBP or not.


----------



## Khamoshie

imtiazmt said:


> can you please share ur timeline in ur signature?
> 
> thanks


Mine is almost similar to yours....


----------



## Khamoshie

> As per IMMI Website, ideal processing time in 189 is 3 months irrespective of Low/High risk countries. But as per info received from various members in Expat, minimum time is 12 months. So, I posted this thread in various forums so as to get idea about actual timeline


Thats the irony... Average processing times for other high risk countries are within 4-6 months however Pakistan seems to be an exceptional case... although you may get lucky..... Keep ur hopes up and keep us posted...


----------



## dear2ujan

Khamoshie said:


> Thats the irony... Average processing times for other high risk countries are within 4-6 months however Pakistan seems to be an exceptional case... although you may get lucky..... Keep ur hopes up and keep us posted...


Thanks. Your case is near to completion as four months are passed since visa lodgement. Wish you best of luck. Need your prayers in urgent processing of my case


----------



## dear2ujan

One more query, what is form 1221 and why CO demanded about this form? I already submitted form 80. If 1221 is compulsory, then i may complete and submit it before CO nomination. As i heard in forum that if you have uploaded all necessary documentation, then CO may process that case early. Please guide and share the attachment of 1221 form. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hiki

One small query ... for dependent variable --- in previous form 80 we didnt mention that passport is lost and current is new passport ... so now in current form 80 should i mention details about old passport ... i.that it was lost and its no etc ?


----------



## mhaqs

Guys, I need some help over here. I made a mistake because I got busy with a job offer I received from Germany and started processing that. Here's the deal:

My CO asked for my medicals/pcc including my wife's in July. I submitted the PCC's immediately but I requested them to delay the medicals until my wife is done with her pregnancy. They granted the extension. However, I could have completed my medicals, which I didn't and it completely ran out of my mind that the maximum time to delay a document submission is 28 days. That limit has long passed and today I remembered that I made a blunder.

Now since different CO's respond to every request, today my CO only mentioned medicals for my wife and did not mention mine. He said that a decision could be taken based on the current information.

I'm probably done here?


----------



## ali_sajjad86

mhaqs said:


> Guys, I need some help over here. I made a mistake because I got busy with a job offer I received from Germany and started processing that. Here's the deal: My CO asked for my medicals/pcc including my wife's in July. I submitted the PCC's immediately but I requested them to delay the medicals until my wife is done with her pregnancy. They granted the extension. However, I could have completed my medicals, which I didn't and it completely ran out of my mind that the maximum time to delay a document submission is 28 days. That limit has long passed and today I remembered that I made a blunder. Now since different CO's respond to every request, today my CO only mentioned medicals for my wife and did not mention mine. He said that a decision could be taken based on the current information. I'm probably done here?


Whats the harm in getting the medical done now? Just download the hap ID page from your online application and get it done anyway just in case!!
The amount of money immigration people charge, they should overlook mistakes like these specially when the process of applicant from pakistan for 189 is above 12 months mostly and CO usually asked for another medical/pcc after 1 year if the application is still under process. 
I front loaded everything and still waiting for the grant i am sure they are going to ask for another medical anyway. 
So if your wife haven't done with her medical yet no problem get your done now to be on the safer side. 
CO s are working as teams now instead of individually assigned like before. This is the reply i got from mine a while back when i contacted mine:
"We are now working under a ‘Collective Case Management’ (CCM) system where appliants are not assigned to an individual case officer but a team. Therefore any further correspondence or enquiries should be sent to [email protected]"


----------



## Bravo

You also have to add your child into your visa application. I think you have to fill Form 1022 (Changes in circumstances).


----------



## Bravo

Dear Seniors,

I have applied for 189 in November 2012, submitted my Meds and PCC in March 2013, then started the long security check waiting period. In Sep 2014, CO asked me to submit PCC and Meds. Now my wife is 32 weeks pregnant and can't undergo meds and POLIO vacc, my question is:

1. Should I do my med and PCC (of both) and inform CO.

2. Should I fill in Form 1022 and inform CO, wait for the child birth and add child into my visa application then proceed to PCC and meds.

3. Any better advice... 

Thanks,
Bravo.


----------



## blacknight_81

Bravo said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have applied for 189 in November 2012, submitted my Meds and PCC in March 2013, then started the long security check waiting period. In Sep 2014, CO asked me to submit PCC and Meds. Now my wife is 32 weeks pregnant and can't undergo meds and POLIO vacc, my question is:
> 
> 1. Should I do my med and PCC (of both) and inform CO.
> 
> 2. Should I fill in Form 1022 and inform CO, wait for the child birth and add child into my visa application then proceed to PCC and meds.
> 
> 3. Any better advice...
> 
> Thanks,
> Bravo.


1. No just PCC.
2. Yes.
3. Ask for extension on meds for BOTH of you.


----------



## indiference

Bravo said:


> Dear Seniors, I have applied for 189 in November 2012, submitted my Meds and PCC in March 2013, then started the long security check waiting period. In Sep 2014, CO asked me to submit PCC and Meds. Now my wife is 32 weeks pregnant and can't undergo meds and POLIO vacc, my question is: 1. Should I do my med and PCC (of both) and inform CO. 2. Should I fill in Form 1022 and inform CO, wait for the child birth and add child into my visa application then proceed to PCC and meds. 3. Any better advice... Thanks, Bravo.


Agree with blacknight suggestion.


----------



## leo128

Agreed


----------



## indiference

[quote="mshahidrazzaq;545995![/quote]

There are a couple of other nationaities as well that undergo similar checks and timlines e.g. egypt, syria,bangladesh and probably few others. Its not entirely about a country being identified as very high risk but also the processes defined by each respective government to fulfil the criterias of DIBP. E.g. India is a high risk country but their government has defined channels which assists DIBP to fulfil their requirements earlier. May Allah bless Pakistan would be the right statement and one day i would like to return back and would want to advice other nationalities on how to get pakistani immigration.


----------



## sultanshah

Salam..

Does BIBP asks for bank statements to verify salaries?..anyone from Pakistan who has experienced this?

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

indiference said:


> There are a couple of other nationaities as well that undergo similar checks and timlines e.g. *egypt*, syria,bangladesh and probably few others. Its not entirely about a country being identified as very high risk but also the processes defined by each respective government to fulfil the criterias of DIBP. E.g. India is a high risk country but their government has defined channels which assists DIBP to fulfil their requirements earlier. May Allah bless Pakistan would be the right statement and one day i would like to return back and would want to advice other nationalities on how to get pakistani immigration.


Not true (about Egypt). Check my timeline (and other Egyptians' timelines)


----------



## TheExpatriate

sultanshah said:


> Salam..
> 
> Does BIBP asks for bank statements to verify salaries?..anyone from Pakistan who has experienced this?
> 
> Regards


they ask for them from everyone not just Pakistanis


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

indiference said:


> There are a couple of other nationaities as well that undergo similar checks and timlines e.g. egypt, syria,bangladesh and probably few others. Its not entirely about a country being identified as very high risk but also the processes defined by each respective government to fulfil the criterias of DIBP. E.g. India is a high risk country but their government has defined channels which assists DIBP to fulfil their requirements earlier. May Allah bless Pakistan would be the right statement and one day i would like to return back and would want to advice other nationalities on how to get pakistani immigration.


liked more your later part of message. ONE DAY  Yes One Day!


----------



## indiference

TheExpatriate said:


> Not true (about Egypt). Check my timeline (and other Egyptians' timelines)


Ok, egypt excluded.


----------



## indiference

sultanshah said:


> Salam.. Does BIBP asks for bank statements to verify salaries?..anyone from Pakistan who has experienced this? Regards


Its one of the ways to prove your claimed employment records are legtimate and it is requested from everyone however some applicants might not comply to this as not all companies deposit salaries in bank accounts, in this case you can provide all other necessary form of evidences e.g. Salary slips, business cards, appreciation letters, promotion/increment letters and whatever you can find which can prove that you have been working with the company you have claimed. Infrom Your CO accordingly.


----------



## BOLT

Hi Bravo and bravo for your patience.

When exactly you received Med/PCC call, I mean on which date of Sep?

In my view you should do following:

1. Do your Meds
2. Submitted PCC for both of you
3. Ask for Extension for your wife only. Then of course, add your child to application and do Meds for your wife.

This will save lot of time for your grant.

best of luck and pray for all of us waiting for golden or silver emails.






Bravo said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have applied for 189 in November 2012, submitted my Meds and PCC in March 2013, then started the long security check waiting period. In Sep 2014, CO asked me to submit PCC and Meds. Now my wife is 32 weeks pregnant and can't undergo meds and POLIO vacc, my question is:
> 
> 1. Should I do my med and PCC (of both) and inform CO.
> 
> 2. Should I fill in Form 1022 and inform CO, wait for the child birth and add child into my visa application then proceed to PCC and meds.
> 
> 3. Any better advice...
> 
> Thanks,
> Bravo.


----------



## BOLT

Hi Everyone. I have a peculiar question.

Does one has to be in the country where he lodged application to receive grant? It may seem a silly question but this is what happens when stuff is not moving as expected  

I am travelling abroad since many weeks and not in Pakistan. CO told me not to inform her about my short visits abroad. So is there any such condition anyone read anywhere ???


----------



## zain01

Hello Everyone,

I was an on-shore applicant, been reading this forum for sometime now. 

More than happy to help anyone. 

My timeline:

189 Applied: Jul -2013

Additional documents: Sep - 14

Grant: 10, October - 14

Zain


----------



## leo128

Welcome aboard Zain.
Just visited forum regularly and help anyone whoever need help, it will be a big support.
You will be noticing highlighted topics where anyone need help.
Thx


----------



## indiference

BOLT said:


> Hi Everyone. I have a peculiar question. Does one has to be in the country where he lodged application to receive grant? It may seem a silly question but this is what happens when stuff is not moving as expected  I am travelling abroad since many weeks and not in Pakistan. CO told me not to inform her about my short visits abroad. So is there any such condition anyone read anywhere ???


Being an offshore applicant, which i suppose you are, the only condition is being out of australia at the time of grant, there are no other condition as such on international travel or being in the same country from where you applied unless its australia.


----------



## hope786

Hi, I have a question about the Marriage Registration Certificate which gets issued by Nadra.
Can anyone please help me on this.

Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005

hope786 said:


> Hi, I have a question about the Marriage Registration Certificate which gets issued by Nadra.
> Can anyone please help me on this.
> 
> Thanks


what is your question?


----------



## hope786

Waqarali20005 said:


> hope786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have a question about the Marriage Registration Certificate which gets issued by Nadra.
> Can anyone please help me on this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> what is your question?
Click to expand...

Thanks


I got married to my husband this year in pakistan faisalabad,
On our marriage certificate under Nationality they have put me down as pakistani, but im british.

And also for our age they have calculated our age wrong from the day of marriage.

For example its in this format;

9 days 7 months 23 years


----------



## leo128

Hi hope786,
Share the issue/question first then may be some one can able to help you.


----------



## leo128

It's can be amended , you can read from nadra website.
Your husband has to put up request for correction.


----------



## hope786

Thanks leo128, 
My situation is above.

Really stressed about it.

Is the age meant to be written in that format?

And i do have a pakistani Id card


----------



## TheExpatriate

hope786 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> I got married to my husband this year in pakistan faisalabad,
> On our marriage certificate under Nationality they have put me down as pakistani, but im british.
> 
> And also for our age they have calculated our age wrong from the day of marriage.
> 
> For example its in this format;
> 
> 9 days 7 months 23 years


Are you a Pakistani British, or Only British?

If the former, then according to International Law, you are considered ONLY Pakistani by the Pakistani government, and this is right.

If the latter, it's wrong and you have to get it corrected and/or reissued.


----------



## hope786

Im a british pakistani,
The only reason im confused is because my lawyer is saying that it should only state british under nationality


----------



## leo128

Hi hope786,
If you have pakistani Id card that mean it deemed consider you are pakistani, there is no reason to mention your nationality as British until unless you don't have pakistani nationality. Keeping this in regards information is correct to consider you as Pakistani.


----------



## hope786

Thanks leo128 

And what about the format that the age is written in?

Is it meant to be written as

?? Day ?? Month ?? Years


If so then they have calculated it wrong.


----------



## hope786

And sorry its a visa card that i have, not an ID Card


----------



## owais83

Just uploaded my time line , any one with similar timelines ?
Thanx


----------



## hope786

This is the card that I have.

Government Of Pakistan 
National Identity Card
Overseas Pakistanis


----------



## TheExpatriate

hope786 said:


> Im a british pakistani,
> The only reason im confused is because my lawyer is saying that it should only state british under nationality


In Pakistan you are ONLY a Pakistani .....


----------



## TheExpatriate

hope786 said:


> This is the card that I have.
> 
> Government Of Pakistan
> National Identity Card
> Overseas Pakistanis


NICOP means you are Pakistani as well.


----------



## indiference

hope786 said:


> This is the card that I have. Government Of Pakistan National Identity Card Overseas Pakistanis


You are dual national, that is ok you can get it changed, go to your relevant union council office, they will help you, it first needs to be corrected from your marriage certificate and then the union council will forward it to nadra. Dont worry about it, it can be changed.


----------



## hope786

I got married on the 7th of march 2014


For my age they have put down

6 days 7 months 23 years

Which i feel is calculated wrong


And my hubby's is

0 days 8 months 29 years


So i dont know how they have calculated it to this 


This is the only thing holding us back in applying.

I just dont know whats write and whats wrong .


Thanks to everyone who have replied back and helped me out.
Extreamly appreciate it.


----------



## gemini10

Guys i need your help..
I m just confused in making pdf docs..my husband worked for three companies so the experience letters should be in one pdf or i ha to make three diifferwnt pdf for three experience letters?
And transcript n degree should be in one pdf or should be in two different pdf like trancript in one pdf and degree in another pdf..please help me out
Thankyou


----------



## gemini10

Guys i need your help..
All employment reference letter should be in one pdf or three employment letters should be in three pdf docs?
Transcript and degree shpuld be in one pdf or in two different pdfs???
Thankyou


----------



## bym007

Dears,

I completed my IELTS (7+ in each band), and ACS positive outcome. I am sitting at 60 points now. To apply for independent 189 visa;

What are the next steps? Sorry I am not lazy or anything, but there is so much information, that it can be confusing for a newbie 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hope786

If I calculate it using the age calculator on the internet then it says that my hubby's should be :

15 days 7 months 29 years


Mine comes up as :

6 days 8 months 23 years


----------



## gemini10

Please help me out..these pdf docs comfusing me..three experience letters should be in one pdf or in three different pdf? Transcript and degree should be in two different pdfs or in one pdf? How do you made your pdfs?


----------



## gemini10

bym007 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I completed my IELTS (7+ in each band), and ACS positive outcome. I am sitting at 60 points now. To apply for independent 189 visa;
> 
> What are the next steps? Sorry I am not lazy or anything, but there is so much information, that it can be confusing for a newbie
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Please help me out..these pdf docs comfusing me..three experience letters should be in one pdf or in three different pdf? Transcript and degree should be in two different pdfs or in one pdf? How do you made your pdfs?


----------



## BOLT

samy25 said:


> Just wondering as I don't have nadra marriage certificate. I submitted original nikha Nama plus translation notrised. Is dat fine or I shud go get nadra certificate.


Its enough!


----------



## BOLT

sheema said:


> Please help me out..these pdf docs comfusing me..three experience letters should be in one pdf or in three different pdf? Transcript and degree should be in two different pdfs or in one pdf? How do you made your pdfs?


sheema it really doesn't matter wether one pdf or different pdf for every document. I don't understand what is freaking you out.

just email these to your CO.

But if you are adamant to put everything in one pdf then it is different for windows and for mac. which system you are using?


----------



## indiference

sheema said:


> Guys i need your help.. All employment reference letter should be in one pdf or three employment letters should be in three pdf docs? Transcript and degree shpuld be in one pdf or in two different pdfs??? Thankyou


You are freaking out for no reason, just relax, this doesnt matter, it really not relevant however if you really want an ADVISE what you can do is keep all similar kind of documents in 1 pdf and others in another so in this way you will have few bundled pdfs and easier to manager. What i did was having my graduation mark sheets, transcript and degree in one, certifications all in one, bank statements all in one, all experience letters in one, passport copies in one. Police clerance in one and so on and so forth.


----------



## hope786

hope786 said:


> If I calculate it using the age calculator on the internet then it says that my hubby's should be :
> 
> 15 days 7 months 29 years
> 
> 
> Mine comes up as :
> 
> 6 days 8 months 23 years






Hi, is it meant to be this way?


----------



## asifali

leo128 said:


> Hi Asif,
> By rule you have put your agent as your representative in your application so he is the point of contact for CO, however you can withdraw this option any time and CO will start contacting you, you need to follow the procedure for this as they defined. But still you can call any time to DIBP and speak to your CO.
> But CO has right to say anytime that his contact point for your case is your agent, so if you are not happy with your agent then better you withdraw his name as your point of contact and start contacting yourself directly with CO.
> Later I can send you the link and way how to withdraw your agent as point of contact if you can't find?
> Thx


Thanks Leo much appreciated.


----------



## gemini10

Thankyou so much guys..actually this is for the first time we are applying so little worried infact not little too much worried about each and everything :grin: but still u guys help me out..thankyou so much..i applied yesterday and today when i checked i m on stage 4..can u guys tell me how much time now it will take to complete stage 4?i think stage 4 will take time but how much dont know..


----------



## indiference

sheema said:


> Thankyou so much guys..actually this is for the first time we are applying so little worried infact not little too much worried about each and everything :grin: but still u guys help me out..thankyou so much..i applied yesterday and today when i checked i m on stage 4..can u guys tell me how much time now it will take to complete stage 4?i think stage 4 will take time but how much dont know..


Which visa category did you applied under? Or are ypu referring to ACS skills assessment? Please provide more details.


----------



## gemini10

189 visa application
anzesco code 263111-computer network and systems engineer


----------



## gemini10

My visa application is 189 and ANZESCO code is 263111- computer network and systems engineer and applied through ACS..


----------



## indiference

sheema said:


> 189 visa application anzesco code 263111-computer network and systems engineer


189 for pakistani applicant can take some where from 12 to 18 months to finalize.


----------



## gemini10

What about acs result?how much time it will take?


----------



## indiference

sheema said:


> What about acs result?how much time it will take?


3 to 6 weeks.


----------



## gemini10

Thankyou&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## bym007

sheema said:


> My visa application is 189 and ANZESCO code is 263111- computer network and systems engineer and applied through ACS..


Sheema, I got my experience and qualifications recognised by ACS for same category 263111 in Sep '14. I submitted my documents on 4/Sep and received a positive outcome on 11/Sep. So this can change from person to person.

Also, from experience I will remind you that the experience is only counted after last degree or certificate. In my case, I have a Bachelors + Post Grad Certificate and the gap between them is about 3 years. I declared both, so they recognised both certificates, but now my experience is only being counted after my PGC. Ideally, if they counted my experience since I got my BCS degree, it would count as 8+ years of experience, but now it is about 6 years.

Let me know if you need any further help.
HTH.


----------



## waseem_expat

hope786 said:


> I got married on the 7th of march 2014
> For my age they have put down
> 6 days 7 months 23 years
> Which i feel is calculated wrong
> And my hubby's is
> 0 days 8 months 29 years


this age "6 days 7 months 23 years" is your age at the time of your marriage.
this is calculated as Your_Date_Of_Birth - Date_of_Marriage

calculate this on your own and match it with what's written on the marriage certificate.


----------



## bym007

I am ready with ACS + IELTS results. I want to submt EoI for 189 (I have 60 points). What documents do I need to complete the EoI?


Thanks.


----------



## gemini10

sheema said:


> Please help me out..these pdf docs comfusing me..three experience letters should be in one pdf or in three different pdf? Transcript and degree should be in two different pdfs or in one pdf? How do you made your pdfs?





bym007 said:


> Sheema, I got my experience and qualifications recognised by ACS for same category 263111 in Sep '14. I submitted my documents on 4/Sep and received a positive outcome on 11/Sep. So this can change from person to person.
> 
> Also, from experience I will remind you that the experience is only counted after last degree or certificate. In my case, I have a Bachelors + Post Grad Certificate and the gap between them is about 3 years. I declared both, so they recognised both certificates, but now my experience is only being counted after my PGC. Ideally, if they counted my experience since I got my BCS degree, it would count as 8+ years of experience, but now it is about 6 years.
> 
> Let me know if you need any further help.
> HTH.


thankyou so much..i will definitely ask u if i get any problem..are you applying through consultant?


----------



## waseem_expat

sultanshah said:


> Salam..
> 
> Does BIBP asks for bank statements to verify salaries?..anyone from Pakistan who has experienced this?
> 
> Regards


yes they do ask for Bank Statements. In addition to Bank Statements provide them any other official letters/proofs which add credibility to your claims. I even sent them scanned Insurance cards and office id card.


----------



## bym007

waseem_expat said:


> yes they do ask for Bank Statements. In addition to Bank Statements provide them any other official letters/proofs which add credibility to your claims. I even sent them scanned Insurance cards and office id card.


I used to live and have work experience from the UK. But when I moved from the UK, I threw away (by means of burning) a lot of my documents, as I had a lot of paperwork collected over 8.5 years, which was quite expensive to move. I have some payslips and year end tax payment slips from my work to show + reference letters, which I already shared with ACS.

Do I still need bank statements , which will be very difficult to obtain now.

Please advise.


----------



## waseem_expat

bym007 said:


> I am ready with ACS + IELTS results. I want to submt EoI for 189 (I have 60 points). What documents do I need to complete the EoI?
> 
> Thanks.


you don't need any documents to file EOI. just go ahead and fill the form. Documents will be required when you Lodge the application.


----------



## waseem_expat

bym007 said:


> I used to live and have work experience from the UK. But when I moved from the UK, I threw away (by means of burning) my documents, as I had a lot of paperwork collected over 8.5 years, which was expensive to move. I have some payslips and year end tax payment slips from my work to show + reference letters, which I already shared with ACS.
> 
> Do I still need bank statements , which will be very difficult to obtain now.
> 
> Please advise.


They don't specifically ask for Bank Statements. They want you to provide them proofs (from different sources e.g. your company, bank, tax dept etc) that you actually worked full time and what work experience you claim is right.

I would advise you to. 
1. put some extra effort and try to get the statements. Not necessarily covering whole period. check your email archive for e-statements etc.

2. you must have paid Tax. Get some kind of letter from UK Tax Dept for the Tax you paid each year.

3. provide them with you appraisal/promotion/review letters. If you have discarded those, see if you can get a copy from your company.


----------



## hope786

waseem_expat said:


> hope786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got married on the 7th of march 2014
> For my age they have put down
> 6 days 7 months 23 years
> Which i feel is calculated wrong
> And my hubby's is
> 0 days 8 months 29 years
> 
> 
> 
> this age "6 days 7 months 23 years" is your age at the time of your marriage.
> this is calculated as Your_Date_Of_Birth - Date_of_Marriage
> 
> calculate this on your own and match it with what's written on the marriage certificate.
Click to expand...





Thanks for your message, 

Yes its meant to be showing how old you were on the day of your wedding I did but it is wrong, 
I done it on the age calculator on the internet and my hubby's came up

15 days 8 months 29 years

And mine came up as

6 days 8 months and 23 years



Wedding day 7 march 2014

Hubby's date of birth 
20 july 1984

My date of birth
29 june 1990

If someone else can please check and see what they got, would really appreciate it.
And will also know that way if ive calculated it rite.


Thankyou


----------



## blacknight_81

hope786 said:


> Thanks for your message,
> 
> Yes its meant to be showing how old you were on the day of your wedding I did but it is wrong,
> I done it on the age calculator on the internet and my hubby's came up
> 
> 15 days 8 months 29 years
> 
> And mine came up as
> 
> 6 days 8 months and 23 years
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding day 7 march 2014
> 
> Hubby's date of birth
> 20 july 1984
> 
> My date of birth
> 29 june 1990
> 
> If someone else can please check and see what they got, would really appreciate it.
> And will also know that way if ive calculated it rite.
> 
> 
> Thankyou



Check your NICOP, if that has correct date of birth. If it does, then it you will need to get your marriage certificate corrected. If not, then you need get your NICOP corrected first.


----------



## samy25

Any excel sheet for Pakistani applicants in particular???


----------



## fmasaud84

Anyone in sydney for visa validation ?


----------



## waseem_expat

Nadra does not mention DOB on Marriage Certificate, only Marriage date. DOB is only used to calculate the age at the time of Marriage.

Check the certificate If your marriage date is correctly mentioned then It seems like Nadra made a clerical mistake and entered you DOB wrong in their system.

Have someone go the the Nadra office along with original documents and point out the mistake. They will provide a rectified certificate. 
I had mine corrected and re-issued twice.



hope786 said:


> Thanks for your message,
> 
> Yes its meant to be showing how old you were on the day of your wedding I did but it is wrong,
> I done it on the age calculator on the internet and my hubby's came up
> 
> 15 days 8 months 29 years
> 
> And mine came up as
> 
> 6 days 8 months and 23 years
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding day 7 march 2014
> 
> Hubby's date of birth
> 20 july 1984
> 
> My date of birth
> 29 june 1990
> 
> If someone else can please check and see what they got, would really appreciate it.
> And will also know that way if ive calculated it rite.
> 
> 
> Thankyou


----------



## hope786

waseem_expat said:


> Nadra does not mention DOB on Marriage Certificate, only Marriage date. DOB is only used to calculate the age at the time of Marriage.
> 
> Check the certificate If your marriage date is correctly mentioned then It seems like Nadra made a clerical mistake and entered you DOB wrong in their system.
> 
> Have someone go the the Nadra office along with original documents and point out the mistake. They will provide a rectified certificate.
> I had mine corrected and re-issued twice.
> 
> 
> 
> hope786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your message,
> 
> Yes its meant to be showing how old you were on the day of your wedding I did but it is wrong,
> I done it on the age calculator on the internet and my hubby's came up
> 
> 15 days 8 months 29 years
> 
> And mine came up as
> 
> 6 days 8 months and 23 years
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding day 7 march 2014
> 
> Hubby's date of birth
> 20 july 1984
> 
> My date of birth
> 29 june 1990
> 
> If someone else can please check and see what they got, would really appreciate it.
> And will also know that way if ive calculated it rite.
> 
> 
> Thankyou
Click to expand...


Thanks waseem_expat 

As one of my friend showed me hers and hers was like this:

24 years 00 month 00 day


and also heard that the forms can change.

but will try and get hubby to find out from the office.

to make the changes what docs will they need?

Im sure the original certificate, anything else?
As i will need to post it out to pakistan.

thanks once again.


----------



## bym007

I just submitted my EOI application, and there is something wrong about my work experience. Basically, here is a summary of my experience:

Company 1: from 05/02 till 06/03

Company 2: from 01/05 till 10/10

Company 3: from 01/11 till 02/12

Company 4: from 09/12 till now

Now I finished my degree in Jan 2005, so my ACS assessment says that my experience will start counting from Jan 2007 (after deducting 2 years of experience). When I submit my information, it does not take this into account and start counting from Jan 2005 automatically. This makes me look like claiming experience for 8+ years, while I am claiming experience for 5+ years.

How do I correct this ?


----------



## adila

Yayyyyyy got my visa grant
Finallyyyyyyyy


----------



## BOLT

adila said:


> Yayyyyyy got my visa grant
> Finallyyyyyyyy


Congratulations


----------



## shiraz

bym007 said:


> I just submitted my EOI application, and there is something wrong about my work experience. Basically, here is a summary of my experience:
> 
> Company 1: from 05/02 till 06/03
> 
> Company 2: from 01/05 till 10/10
> 
> Company 3: from 01/11 till 02/12
> 
> Company 4: from 09/12 till now
> 
> Now I finished my degree in Jan 2005, so my ACS assessment says that my experience will start counting from Jan 2007 (after deducting 2 years of experience). When I submit my information, it does not take this into account and start counting from Jan 2005 automatically. This makes me look like claiming experience for 8+ years, while I am claiming experience for 5+ years.
> 
> How do I correct this ?


You have to mark your experience before jan 07 as irrelevant


----------



## bym007

shiraz said:


> You have to mark your experience before jan 07 as irrelevant


I have a job starting in Jan 2005 till Oct 2010. Shall I break up this job in 2 parts. One from Jan 2005 - Dec 2006 and another from Jan 2007 onwards ?

Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

bym007 said:


> I have a job starting in Jan 2005 till Oct 2010. Shall I break up this job in 2 parts. One from Jan 2005 - Dec 2006 and another from Jan 2007 onwards ?
> 
> Thanks.


this is exactly how it should be


----------



## indiference

adila said:


> Yayyyyyy got my visa grant Finallyyyyyyyy


Congrats


----------



## syeralia

adila said:


> Yayyyyyy got my visa grant
> Finallyyyyyyyy


congrates dear u onshore or offshore


----------



## bym007

adila said:


> Yayyyyyy got my visa grant
> Finallyyyyyyyy


Congratulations!


----------



## adila

syeralia said:


> congrates dear u onshore or offshore


I live in saudi arabia. .I hav no idea abt the difference between onshore or offshore


----------



## waseem_expat

adila said:


> I live in saudi arabia. .I hav no idea abt the difference between onshore or offshore


onshore = in Australia
offshore = out of Australia


----------



## aspide44

Hi, 
I need the email/contact , where some of our blog members used to complaint about slow processing and i remember that dept used to reply with the status of the case .

I had my 2nd medicals uploaded on August 28th 2014 , and every else document requested was sent to them . While i called , the CO told that we have every thing and we will contact you in coming days and your application is being processed actively. It has been 18 months since i lodged application.

I don't know what's taking them too long. 

Kindly give me contact/email where i can lodge my complaint . 

Thanks,
Best Regards


----------



## ali_sajjad86

aspide44 said:


> Hi,
> I need the email/contact , where some of our blog members used to complaint about slow processing and i remember that dept used to reply with the status of the case .
> 
> I had my 2nd medicals uploaded on August 28th 2014 , and every else document requested was sent to them . While i called , the CO told that we have every thing and we will contact you in coming days and your application is being processed actively. It has been 18 months since i lodged application.
> 
> I don't know what's taking them too long.
> 
> Kindly give me contact/email where i can lodge my complaint .
> 
> Thanks,
> Best Regards


same here mate. it been 12 months for me since i launched my application front loaded complete documentation. The only thing changed in between was the birth of my baby; we added him now even his medical n everything is approved still no grant yet. i did launched a complaint to IGIS. people who do security checks. If your application is 1 year or old they let you launch the online complaint, I got a reply after about 10days that there is no as such delay from our department internally, these things take time. they did say that if i dont get a reply by April next year contact them again. 
Hope this helps! I am keeping my :fingerscrossed: lets see


----------



## BOLT

Its 22+ months for me. My Meds were cleared on 18 August and they every time reply that it is in 'routine processing'.

anyway, let me share that due to ISIS, security is on high alert in Australia and things for us are progressing little slow. so do not loose hope as I am still holding high spirits somehow.

if you want to check completion of external checks then ask from IGIS through following web:

Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

and if you want to launch a complaint directly to DIBP then use following:

Feedback – About our Service

Both departments do reply. However, I would suggest that even if you decide to complain, do not use any aggressive or rude language.

best of luck





aspide44 said:


> Hi,
> I need the email/contact , where some of our blog members used to complaint about slow processing and i remember that dept used to reply with the status of the case .
> 
> I had my 2nd medicals uploaded on August 28th 2014 , and every else document requested was sent to them . While i called , the CO told that we have every thing and we will contact you in coming days and your application is being processed actively. It has been 18 months since i lodged application.
> 
> I don't know what's taking them too long.
> 
> Kindly give me contact/email where i can lodge my complaint .
> 
> Thanks,
> Best Regards


----------



## shehpar

Hi guys,

I haven't visit Pakistan since last November. Do we still need to have polio shots? Also, from where we can have this in dubai and how much it costs?

Another question is from where we can get the info on which is allowed and not allowed to bring in Australia. I also need some links where specifically medicines are mentioned which are forbid to bring.


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I haven't visit Pakistan since last November. Do we still need to have polio shots? Also, from where we can have this in dubai and how much it costs?
> 
> Another question is from where we can get the info on which is allowed and not allowed to bring in Australia. I also need some links where specifically medicines are mentioned which are forbid to bring.


Dubai Travelers Clinic in Mankhoul. Call DHA (800-DHA) for further details.


----------



## malisajj

shehpar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I haven't visit Pakistan since last November. Do we still need to have polio shots? Also, from where we can have this in dubai and how much


I was asked by co to provide polio vaccination evidence for all applicants, though we have not been to Pakistan this year except for a week's visit.
Anyways I got it done from travelers clinic in the DHA medical center located in Barsha opposite Al barsha Mall. They are available from 8:00 am till 2:00 pm on weekdays. No need for appointment.
The financial damage was AED 170 per person (20 for vaccination and 150 for consultation). They will enter the details of vaccination in WHO vaccination card. I got it stamped from the clinic. Scanned the card along with receipt as evidence.
PS: It is injection and not drops which was a scary surprise for my kids


----------



## kangaroo2014

bym007 said:


> Congratulations!


Alhamdullilah I got my grant as well 

I pray for all of those who are waiting, Inshallah you'll get it soon.


----------



## Waqarali20005

anyone travelling to sydney from isb on 17th??


----------



## samy25

any excel sheet for Pakistani applicants


----------



## asad747

BOLT said:


> Its 22+ months for me. My Meds were cleared on 18 August and they every time reply that it is in 'routine processing'.
> 
> anyway, let me share that due to ISIS, security is on high alert in Australia and things for us are progressing little slow. so do not loose hope as I am still holding high spirits somehow.
> 
> if you want to check completion of external checks then ask from IGIS through following web:
> 
> Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> 
> and if you want to launch a complaint directly to DIBP then use following:
> 
> Feedback – About our Service
> 
> Both departments do reply. However, I would suggest that even if you decide to complain, do not use any aggressive or rude language.
> 
> best of luck





BOLT.. Did u front loaded medical or was it requested by CO??


----------



## BOLT

asad747 said:


> BOLT.. Did u front loaded medical or was it requested by CO??


First time I front loaded in Dec 12 but second time CO asked for these in June 14, which got cleared in Aug 14.

btw I am surprised to see your timeline. have you not received your Medical/PCC call yet?


----------



## asad747

BOLT said:


> First time I front loaded in Dec 12 but second time CO asked for these in June 14, which got cleared in Aug 14.
> 
> btw I am surprised to see your timeline. have you not received your Medical/PCC call yet?


I have received it 2 weeks back


----------



## BOLT

samy25 said:


> any excel sheet for Pakistani applicants


there is one. just browse few pages back and you will find it.


----------



## samy25

BOLT said:


> there is one. just browse few pages back and you will find it.


got it......but it is nt updated


----------



## farhanghafoor

Hi guys, just a little advice needed plz. I front loaded my whole family's meds in Apr 2013. then there were usual security checks initiated. Just few days ago my CO asked for Meds & PCC for me and PCC only for my wife. I m wondering why didn't he ask for my wife's med? I have been emailing my co but he doesn't respond.


----------



## BOLT

samy25 said:


> got it......but it is nt updated


I wish you a speedy grant but as you are 189 applicant and it will take some time anyway. so I suggest you to volunteer for maintaining this excel sheet for rest of us


----------



## bilal1

sultanshah said:


> salam..what is the cost for medicals for one person in Islamabad. how much time does it takes and its validility..I am going for 190 visa so should I upload the medicals upfront?
> 
> Regards.


5,500/- From Aziz medical center F-6 Islamabad


----------



## farhanghafoor

farhanghafoor said:


> Hi guys, just a little advice needed plz. I front loaded my whole family's meds in Apr 2013. then there were usual security checks initiated. Just few days ago my CO asked for Meds & PCC for me and PCC only for my wife. I m wondering why didn't he ask for my wife's med? I have been emailing my co but he doesn't respond.


Anyone plz?


----------



## ali_sajjad86

farhanghafoor said:


> Anyone plz?


If you are worried, and in online application under medical it shows its required get the medical done. The link that gives you your HAP ID. Just check your online application. Its not a big deal man relax. They can ask for medicals all the way up to the last. 
I got everything done upfront as well back in Oct'13 still no grant yet. Meds/PCC expired now i am afraid CO will ask the same from me as well. Until now my online account shows that the medical has been finalized for this applicant and we dont need anything else at the moment. 
Hope this answer your question. 

Goodluck


----------



## BOLT

farhanghafoor said:


> Hi guys, just a little advice needed plz. I front loaded my whole family's meds in Apr 2013. then there were usual security checks initiated. Just few days ago my CO asked for Meds & PCC for me and PCC only for my wife. I m wondering why didn't he ask for my wife's med? I have been emailing my co but he doesn't respond.


CO can extend medical validity for almost four months from the date when medicals are expiring (one year when these got cleared). In your case that extension is also seems expired. CO should have asked for your wife's medicals. anyway there is nothing to be worried as he/she must have missed.

What your ImmiAccount shows? if it says arrange medicals for your wife then use that link. if it doesn't then do not worry and get the rest of things done. For your wife, you have already sent emails. so send another reminder to CO with reference to your previous emails.


----------



## farhanghafoor

BOLT said:


> CO can extend medical validity for almost four months from the date when medicals are expiring (one year when these got cleared). In your case that extension is also seems expired. CO should have asked for your wife's medicals. anyway there is nothing to be worried as he/she must have missed.
> 
> What your ImmiAccount shows? if it says arrange medicals for your wife then use that link. if it doesn't then do not worry and get the rest of things done. For your wife, you have already sent emails. so send another reminder to CO with reference to your previous emails.


Many thanx for your responses, the immiAccounts for my wife and daughters show that there is nothing needed for these applicant at the moment and there is no need to contact the department in this regard. I have sent several reminders to my CO trying to clarify this but he simple doesn't respond.


----------



## samy25

BOLT said:


> I wish you a speedy grant but as you are 189 applicant and it will take some time anyway. so I suggest you to volunteer for maintaining this excel sheet for rest of us


na karien .... depression will rise more


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Dear members,

I uploaded my Form-80, 1221 and 1022 on 13th october 2014.
14th october 2014 was the last date for the submission but CO has neither responded, nor changed the status from required to received in my immi-account

Now, I got invitation from an Australian client to visit him in November for finalizing the details of a project.

Hopefully, will be applying for a visit visa to Australia, next week.

What to do now? I mean what forms to be filled?

I am asking here because CO never responds and I dont want to call, as I already called DIBP 2 weeks back

Any help is appreciated


----------



## leo128

Hi,
As suggested always on this forum once you upload documents then send same documents by email also to your co.
Btw online status not frequently updated so only correct person to address and give actual status is your CO.
I recommend that when you call DIBP then request to speak to your CO.


----------



## owais83

samy25 said:


> na karien .... depression will rise more


I saw the time line few days back , and seems like no one is interested in keeping the records anymore, I think it would be a good idea to maintain it again , as it will give the new applicants and idea , and we will know too how things are going .


----------



## letstalk

Landed in sydney on 10th Oct ... I didnt stamp visa on my passport ... Everything went fine, immigration department is very cooperative. Btw sydney airport is very bz and it can take u bit longer.


----------



## bym007

I just needed to check, the documents that are sent are uploaded to the system after EOI invitation is received. Is there a need for actual documents ?

The reason I am asking this question is because I have electronic Payslips. Do I need to request hard copy of these payslips from ex-employer ?

Thanks.


----------



## leo128

You don't need hard copies as long as your evidence are real and can be counter verified, they may ask your bank statements also which can reflect your salaries transfer etc...


----------



## Hasnain

Dear Seniors, Forum Members and Forum Administrator (Shel),

Kindly provide me with guidance about the following:

Is it necessary for all applicants (primary and secondary) to enter Australia before the "arrival date" mentioned on their grant?

If no, then what would be the procedure to reapply for those secondary applicants who can not make it to Australia before first arrival date?

I would be highly thankful for all replies in this regard.

Hasnain


----------



## Hiki

Hasnain said:


> Dear Seniors, Forum Members and Forum Administrator (Shel),
> 
> Kindly provide me with guidance about the following:
> 
> Is it necessary for all applicants (primary and secondary) to enter Australia before the "arrival date" mentioned on their grant?
> 
> If no, then what would be the procedure to reapply for those secondary applicants who can not make it to Australia before first arrival date?
> 
> I would be highly thankful for all replies in this regard.
> 
> Hasnain


Yes ... it is necessary for all the applicants primary and secondary to enter australia before 1st intial entry date ...


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hasnain said:


> Dear Seniors, Forum Members and Forum Administrator (Shel),
> 
> Kindly provide me with guidance about the following:
> 
> Is it necessary for all applicants (primary and secondary) to enter Australia before the "arrival date" mentioned on their grant?
> 
> If no, then what would be the procedure to reapply for those secondary applicants who can not make it to Australia before first arrival date?
> 
> I would be highly thankful for all replies in this regard.
> 
> Hasnain


spouse : reapply for spouse visa, pay multiples of what you initially paid, wait until you live in Australia before you can apply, and wait about a year until her visa is ready

Children : reapply for child visa, pay multiples of what you initially paid, wait until you live in Australia before you can apply, and wait about a year until her visa is ready


It's a no-brainer to let their visas lapse to be honest


----------



## Hasnain

TheExpatriate said:


> spouse : reapply for spouse visa, pay multiples of what you initially paid, wait until you live in Australia before you can apply, and wait about a year until her visa is ready
> 
> Children : reapply for child visa, pay multiples of what you initially paid, wait until you live in Australia before you can apply, and wait about a year until her visa is ready
> 
> It's a no-brainer to let their visas lapse to be honest


Thanks for the reply. I would like to ask that is there any negative affect on other applicants if all if the applicants who got grant does not enter Australia before the first entry date?

For example: In one application there is wife, husband and one child, and due to certain reasons only wife and husband enter Australia before first entry date and child can not make it there within that time frame. Then, would it have any negative impact on husband and wife's residency till citizenship?

Your replies would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hasnain said:


> Thanks for the reply. I would like to ask that is there any negative affect on other applicants if all if the applicants who got grant does not enter Australia before the first entry date?
> 
> For example: In one application there is wife, husband and one child, and due to certain reasons only wife and husband enter Australia before first entry date and child can not make it there within that time frame. Then, would it have any negative impact on husband and wife's residency till citizenship?
> 
> Your replies would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info.


it won't but it will separate the family. If it happens, you will have to go to Australia alone, then establish residence, then apply for the child, then wait for more than 1 year (with you onshore and the child - and probably the mother - offshore).


----------



## rahimvrani

Hi guys my file is stuck in Standard checking - My medical & PCC done on 08 October now case officer has told me to wait for for atleast 6 - 12 months . can anyone tell me what they mead by STANDARD CHECKING


----------



## shiraz

rahimvrani said:


> Hi guys my file is stuck in Standard checking - My medical & PCC done on 08 October now case officer has told me to wait for for atleast 6 - 12 months . can anyone tell me what they mead by STANDARD CHECKING


What is your timeline


----------



## rahimvrani

*189 Lodge 25 June 2014 - Case Officer 8 September 2014 - Medical & PCC 07 October - Grant Waiting *

** received email from case officer - PCC & medical received now waiting for standard check will take 6-12 months


----------



## BOLT

rahimvrani said:


> *189 Lodge 25 June 2014 - Case Officer 8 September 2014 - Medical & PCC 07 October - Grant Waiting *
> 
> ** received email from case officer - PCC & medical received now waiting for standard check will take 6-12 months


Standard Checks for Pakistanis (or HR) means both Internal and External Checks.

External checks take up to 14 months. this means you will have to do medicals and PCC etc again.

anyway I wish you get your grant earlier.


----------



## syeralia

BOLT said:


> Standard Checks for Pakistanis (or HR) means both Internal and External Checks.
> 
> External checks take up to 4 months. this means you will have to do medicals and PCC etc again.
> 
> anyway I wish you get your grant earlier.



Hi Bolt what about ur grant i think u called DIBP last month n they reply that u will get the grant in the end of running month


----------



## BOLT

syeralia said:


> Hi Bolt what about ur grant i think u called DIBP last month n they reply that u will get the grant in the end of running month


I emailed few days back referring the same call and got standard reply that it is still in 'Routine Processing'. I was really hoping that if the lady said by the end september then I would definitely get it but no luck yet. 

I request everyone to pray for me.


----------



## babajani

Hey guys !!!

Need your help and suggestions on the following .

-Got Pcc ,medical and form 80 request yesterday.though I had submitted form 80 earlier. Any suggestions why they have requested it again?

-- My wife is pregnant and we are expecting the baby in Jan begining. What is the best course of action for me? Should I go 4 med or request for postponing them for whole family?

---Which one is better IOM or Aziz medical center in ISB.

----Can I get all other tests done for ny wife expcept the XRay?

Thanks in advance for your kind suggestions


----------



## blacknight_81

babajani said:


> Hey guys !!!
> 
> Need your help and suggestions on the following .
> 
> -Got Pcc ,medical and form 80 request yesterday.though I had submitted form 80 earlier. Any suggestions why they have requested it again?
> 
> -- My wife is pregnant and we are expecting the baby in Jan begining. What is the best course of action for me? Should I go 4 med or request for postponing them for whole family?
> 
> ---Which one is better IOM or Aziz medical center in ISB.
> 
> ----Can I get all other tests done for ny wife expcept the XRay?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your kind suggestions


Postpone meds for the whole family.


----------



## indiference

letstalk said:


> Landed in sydney on 10th Oct ... I didnt stamp visa on my passport ... Everything went fine, immigration department is very cooperative. Btw sydney airport is very bz and it can take u bit longer.


Great, do keep us updated with your expereinces.


----------



## leo128

Hi babajani, 
Medical for your wife not possible during pregnancy. So best way is you update your case officer and ask for his advice.


----------



## leo128

Congrats, a question immigration department very cooperative you mean @Pak or @Aus?
Because if its @Aus that make sense but if its @Pak that is a surprise and a good improvement.





letstalk said:


> Landed in sydney on 10th Oct ... I didnt stamp visa on my passport ... Everything went fine, immigration department is very cooperative. Btw sydney airport is very bz and it can take u bit longer.


----------



## syeralia

BOLT said:


> I emailed few days back referring the same call and got standard reply that it is still in 'Routine Processing'. I was really hoping that if the lady said by the end september then I would definitely get it but no luck yet.
> 
> I request everyone to pray for me.


InshaAllah you will get this month btw i also asked by the CO for PCC n MCC though i have submitted the PCC on 2nd of oct n PCC was done on 15th of oct but i don know why my mcc not yet upload while my wife n sons mcc has been uploaded lets see wat will happen Pray for me n all the applicant to get speedy grant


----------



## UU!

Hi Fellows,

I was living abroad, came back to Pak few months back... due to relocation my residential address and job details are changed.... Kindly advice if I have to update this information in my application via form 1022?

Secondly, I have to add our new born baby in the application... can you please let me know whether I have to pay any additional cost for this?

Following is brief history of my application...

I applied for 175 and got Meds & PCC in request last year in November... We had to stop the further processing of our application as we were expecting our new comer at that time... Now I have already sent new born's passport and birth certificate to CO 5 days back waiting for him to add our new comer in our application....

BR


----------



## owais83

rahimvrani said:


> *189 Lodge 25 June 2014 - Case Officer 8 September 2014 - Medical & PCC 07 October - Grant Waiting *
> 
> ** received email from case officer - PCC & medical received now waiting for standard check will take 6-12 months


Hi there , we share almost similar timelines , I would like to know that how did you contact the CO , as in my case don't even know if I have a CO assigned yet , is there any email or phone number where they will entertain me , and not ask me to contact through my agent, I just want to know the status of my application.

Thanks


----------



## fmasaud84

Hi Bolt r u still waiting for grant??


----------



## letstalk

indiference said:


> Great, do keep us updated with your expereinces.


Sure


----------



## letstalk

leo128 said:


> Congrats, a question immigration department very cooperative you mean @Pak or @Aus? Because if its @Aus that make sense but if its @Pak that is a surprise and a good improvement.


Well i travelled from abu dhabi so cant comment about Pakistani immigration staff.

Australians authorities didn't even ask single question.


----------



## leo128

Australia Immigration has no problem they can check everything online, even now you will go for centerlink or any other registration , you wont have any problem as well because they can check all your status online.
But PAK Immig is really big question mark.

You can see the latest news below where we are heading, 
Islamabad replaces Manila at top of list of world’s worst airports | World news | The Guardian

And Govt has no roadmap for any such improvement etc..


----------



## shehpar

babajani said:


> Hey guys !!!
> 
> Need your help and suggestions on the following .
> 
> -Got Pcc ,medical and form 80 request yesterday.though I had submitted form 80 earlier. Any suggestions why they have requested it again?
> 
> -- My wife is pregnant and we are expecting the baby in Jan begining. What is the best course of action for me? Should I go 4 med or request for postponing them for whole family?
> 
> ---Which one is better IOM or Aziz medical center in ISB.
> 
> ----Can I get all other tests done for ny wife expcept the XRay?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your kind suggestions


Well, For my case, it worked excellent to have separate medical. Please see my timelines to get the idea. When CO asked for the medicals, next day I came to know that my wife was pregnant and the refused her medical x-ray. So myself and my son did medical and wife only did blood tests and then after delivery she and my daughter had remaining x-rays only. 

The edge I got here is my wife medicals was in effect 1 year after mine. So luckily Alhamdulilah, CO just asked for my PCC and extend my medicals to six months and got grant with 6months IED.

Security doesn't matter with pregnancy, it is a parallel activity. So i advise you to go for your medicals.


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi Bolt r u still waiting for grant??


unfortunately, Yes 

CO told me last month that I will get the grant by the end of that month but still no news. anyway how was your trip to Sydney? or are you still there?


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> unfortunately, Yes
> 
> CO told me last month that I will get the grant by the end of that month but still no news. anyway how was your trip to Sydney? or are you still there?


Sad to know that u r still waiting.
Did your CO tell you that why such delay?

My trip was very good much better than the last time i was there . A couple of days were rainy otherwise weather was lovely specially the freshness in the air you dont feel in dubai .

I am already back and going back to my work in dubai but with a little bit different feelings


----------



## BOLT

fmasaud84 said:


> Sad to know that u r still waiting.
> Did your CO tell you that why such delay?
> 
> My trip was very good much better than the last time i was there . A couple of days were rainy otherwise weather was lovely specially the freshness in the air you dont feel in dubai .
> 
> I am already back and going back to my work in dubai but with a little bit different feelings


the reply is as always 'Routine Processing' 

Yes it must be different feelings at work and a bit carefree. when are you planning to do the big move?


----------



## hanali

Seniors please advise.

1. What is the condition for 190 Visa other than 2 years commitment to work and live in that particular state?
2. How soon you have to move for permanent residence in that particular state after 190 Visa grant?
3. Can you validate your 190 Visa initially and return for permanent residence later (say, after 2 years or so)?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## blacknight_81

UU! said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> I was living abroad, came back to Pak few months back... due to relocation my residential address and job details are changed.... Kindly advice if I have to update this information in my application via form 1022?
> 
> Secondly, I have to add our new born baby in the application... can you please let me know whether I have to pay any additional cost for this?
> 
> Following is brief history of my application...
> 
> I applied for 175 and got Meds & PCC in request last year in November... We had to stop the further processing of our application as we were expecting our new comer at that time... Now I have already sent new born's passport and birth certificate to CO 5 days back waiting for him to add our new comer in our application....
> 
> BR


You have to inform them about relocation and new child by filling out form 1022. 

You will not be asked for additional payment for adding your child. 

Hit *Thanks* if this has helped you.


----------



## TheExpatriate

hanali said:


> Seniors please advise.
> 
> 1. What is the condition for 190 Visa other than 2 years commitment to work and live in that particular state?
> 2. How soon you have to move for permanent residence in that particular state after 190 Visa grant?
> 3. Can you validate your 190 Visa initially and return for permanent residence later (say, after 2 years or so)?
> 
> Appreciate your help.


1- No
2- Within the five years of visa validity
3- Yes


----------



## rahimvrani

Thanks dude .... i think the internal check are already done as i got my temporary residence 3 months ago ... its look likt the external check have to be done and because of our sleepy FIA people ot will take that long .. some indian national gettting there residency in 2 months and i know people who got there resideny in 3 days as well.


----------



## leo128

Hi, external check is not only dependent on FIA, so you can't blame anyone where it got delay.
But it is process we don't know how it works so we can't say where it get delayed.


----------



## indiference

leo128 said:


> Hi, external check is not only dependent on FIA, so you can't blame anyone where it got delay. But it is process we don't know how it works so we can't say where it get delayed.


External checks depend on many things, priority is defined by you visa category and then comes your country of passport either its high risk or low risk and in the end comes the processes defined by your respective country.


----------



## rahimvrani

what i have read & also confirm with some FIA people it goes to a ministry in a secure envolope .. so the country ranking play the vital role in sorting the checks as i know pakistan comes in high risk .. i have also been advised by the Case officer it will take 6 - 12 months but some of my pakistani friends got there clearnce in 8 months so finger crossed


----------



## darian21

*Pcc*

I want to inform that i received my PCC request mail on 16-10.2014 

I can arrange for Dubai PCC in two days. 

I dont know how to get Rawalpindi PCC while being here in UAE.


----------



## cloudops

*Got Grant today*

Hi Guys,

By the Grace of Almighty ALLAH and prayer of my parents, I got grant today. Thanks everyone for your help here, specially BOLT and Blacknight_81. 

BOLT i'm pretty much sure that you will be getting your grant pretty soon as for now patience is a key ...

I still remember i submitted my EOI on 1 July,2012 and all I do till now is wait and pray ..

My first entry needs to be before 19th August,2015 (same date i have my medical 19th August, like 1 year is a validity to make first entry).


----------



## malisajj

darian21 said:


> I want to inform that i received my PCC request mail on 16-10.2014
> 
> I can arrange for Dubai PCC in two days.
> 
> I dont know how to get Rawalpindi PCC while being here in UAE.


Congrats on receiving the silver email 

I guess a close blood relative can get PCC on your behalf. And if possible avoid mentioning that you are outside the country


----------



## BOLT

Hi Cloudops. 

Congratulations for the golden email and thanks for wishing me quick grant. I am happy that your ordeal is over  and I was able to help you in any way.




cloudops said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty ALLAH and prayer of my parents, I got grant today. Thanks everyone for your help here, specially BOLT and Blacknight_81.
> 
> BOLT i'm pretty much sure that you will be getting your grant pretty soon as for now patience is a key ...
> 
> I still remember i submitted my EOI on 1 July,2012 and all I do till now is wait and pray ..
> 
> My first entry needs to be before 19th August,2015 (same date i have my medical 19th August, like 1 year is a validity to make first entry).


----------



## bym007

Congrats buddy, and I hope everything goes well for you ..


----------



## darian21

darian21 said:


> I want to inform that i received my PCC request mail on 16-10.2014
> 
> I can arrange for Dubai PCC in two days.
> 
> I dont know how to get Rawalpindi PCC while being here in UAE.



The case officer has sent visa application summary along with request for PCC. Is that normal?
Does CO want me to confirm the details on summary????


----------



## BOLT

darian21 said:


> The case officer has sent visa application summary along with request for PCC. Is that normal?
> Does CO want me to confirm the details on summary????


it is pretty much normal.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Which page is the excel sheet for pakistanis?


----------



## olways

Hi. I am still waiting for my 190 app to be finalized. Today, I am celebrating 15 months waiting time since lodgment. Since i have been here for a long time, I have closely watched the timelines of other forum friends. I believe the following people should have gotten their grants by now since their timelines exceed the average (~600 days):

1. BOLT ( ~660 days)
2. mhaqs (670 days)
3. lalon (669 days)
4. asad747 (667 days)
5. Hiki (645 days)
6. num_tareq (622 days)

I sincerely wish all of you faster grants. Also, these people are very close to the finish line: 

7. Jassmine (595 days)
8. softhearted (591 days)
9. farhanghafoor (581 days)
10. ahmedmunir (547 days)

Thanks and wish everyone faster grants.


----------



## rahimvrani

olways - hopefully you will be getting it too your grant is in the loop & inshallah the day of your dream is not FAR !!!


----------



## mhaqs

olways said:


> Hi. I am still waiting for my 190 app to be finalized. Today, I am celebrating 15 months waiting time since lodgment. Since i have been here for a long time, I have closely watched the timelines of other forum friends. I believe the following people should have gotten their grants by now since their timelines exceed the average (~600 days):
> 
> 1. BOLT ( ~660 days)
> 2. mhaqs (670 days)
> 3. lalon (669 days)
> 4. asad747 (667 days)
> 5. Hiki (645 days)
> 6. num_tareq (622 days)
> 
> I sincerely wish all of you faster grants. Also, these people are very close to the finish line:
> 
> 7. Jassmine (595 days)
> 8. softhearted (591 days)
> 9. farhanghafoor (581 days)
> 10. ahmedmunir (547 days)
> 
> Thanks and wish everyone faster grants.


I thought I'd drop a note here, since I was mentioned. I haven't received my grant yet. I think it's mostly because I delayed it myself because of becoming a father and recently requested them to add the newborn. BOLT hasn't received the grant as well. 

I'll definitely update the forum once I receive any updates from IMMI.


----------



## asad747

mhaqs said:


> I thought I'd drop a note here, since I was mentioned. I haven't received my grant yet. I think it's mostly because I delayed it myself because of becoming a father and recently requested them to add the newborn. BOLT hasn't received the grant as well.
> 
> I'll definitely update the forum once I receive any updates from IMMI.




Pretty good work olways 

i'm in the same boat as mhaqs. Got medical done last week. Now keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: :juggle:


----------



## BOLT

wow! pretty good statistics.

I thank you for good wishes and pray that you get your grant asap too because, i guess, you are also well above 190 average waiting time.



olways said:


> Hi. I am still waiting for my 190 app to be finalized. Today, I am celebrating 15 months waiting time since lodgment. Since i have been here for a long time, I have closely watched the timelines of other forum friends. I believe the following people should have gotten their grants by now since their timelines exceed the average (~600 days):
> 
> 1. BOLT ( ~660 days)
> 2. mhaqs (670 days)
> 3. lalon (669 days)
> 4. asad747 (667 days)
> 5. Hiki (645 days)
> 6. num_tareq (622 days)
> 
> I sincerely wish all of you faster grants. Also, these people are very close to the finish line:
> 
> 7. Jassmine (595 days)
> 8. softhearted (591 days)
> 9. farhanghafoor (581 days)
> 10. ahmedmunir (547 days)
> 
> Thanks and wish everyone faster grants.


----------



## olways

Thank you guys for kind wishes. We will get the golden letter sooner or later. (In sha Allah)


----------



## goingtoau

Hi Bret Hart, I have seen in a forum that you have a UK ban and u have applied for the 189 in the last year. So what is your current status? Are you still waiting or did receive some news from DIBP ?

BTW, I am new to this forum


----------



## goingtoau

Hi Guys,

I have a spousal visa refusal for Canada( Canada PR) in Aug 2012 . I have applied for 189 visa on 17th September 2014. Now, I am a divorcee. 

So does this spousal visa refusal can impact my 189 visa ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

goingtoau said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a spousal visa refusal for Canada( Canada PR) in Aug 2012 . I have applied for 189 visa on 17th September 2014. Now, I am a divorcee.
> 
> So does this spousal visa refusal can impact my 189 visa ?


what was the refusal reason?


----------



## goingtoau

TheExpatriate said:


> what was the refusal reason?


My ex-wife had a previous marriage but the divorce paper was not authentic as per CIC (Canada)

So they denied to accept our marriage. This was the the reason as it was a sposal visa so got refused


----------



## TheExpatriate

goingtoau said:


> My ex-wife had a previous marriage but the divorce paper was not authentic as per CIC (Canada)
> 
> So they denied to accept our marriage. This was the the reason as it was a sposal visa so got refused


I do not think it will be an issue, however you have to declare it in Form 80.


----------



## goingtoau

TheExpatriate said:


> I do not think it will be an issue, however you have to declare it in Form 80.


Sorry to bother you, but why do you think it wont be an issue ? I am happy to hear this and I pray also the same still want to know your thought on this 

Are you quite sure ? 

BTW, I have submitted the form 80 and mentioned this fact there too and I have submitted for 1221 also


----------



## Bret Hart

goingtoau said:


> Hi Bret Hart, I have seen in a forum that you have a UK ban and u have applied for the 189 in the last year. So what is your current status? Are you still waiting or did receive some news from DIBP ?
> 
> BTW, I am new to this forum


Hi goingtoau,

That was my friend's case. He had received a ban due to betrayal by the agent and that was only for a year.

He had disclosed all the facts in Form 80 and consequently, received a grant few months ago.

Now he his enjoying his life in Melbourne...

So no need to worry, just disclose all the facts to DIBP and everything should be OK.

All the best...


----------



## goingtoau

Bret Hart said:


> Hi goingtoau,
> 
> That was my friend's case. He had received a ban due to betrayal by the agent and that was only for a year.
> 
> He had disclosed all the facts in Form 80 and consequently, received a grant few months ago.
> 
> Now he his enjoying his life in Melbourne...
> 
> So no need to worry, just disclose all the facts to DIBP and everything should be OK.
> 
> All the best...


That is an inspiration to me bro....A zillion thanks to you  take care...I did that honestly in my form 80 and 1221. I front loaded the forms.


----------



## TheExpatriate

goingtoau said:


> Sorry to bother you, but why do you think it wont be an issue ? I am happy to hear this and I pray also the same still want to know your thought on this
> 
> Are you quite sure ?
> 
> BTW, I have submitted the form 80 and mentioned this fact there too and I have submitted for 1221 also


it was not based on security or fraud and was not a criminal case.


----------



## Bret Hart

goingtoau said:


> That is an inspiration to me bro....A zillion thanks to you  take care...I did that honestly in my form 80 and 1221. I front loaded the forms.


Dear,

Refusals by DIBP are given on strong grounds. You can't get refusal just bcoz of the fact that u did a blunder in the past, and even that too u r declaring in your current application. An officer would have to justify the refusal coz u reserve the right to approach MRT.

Don't panic. We all learn from our mistakes. As there is a saying 'Honesty is the best policy'. Tell them everything before they tell u.

You are on a right track and hopefully u would get it...

TC...


----------



## TheExpatriate

Bret Hart said:


> Dear,
> 
> Refusals by DIBP are given on strong grounds. You can't get refusal just bcoz of the fact that u did a blunder in the past, and even that too u r declaring in your current application. An officer would have to justify the refusal coz u reserve the right to approach MRT.
> 
> Don't panic. We all learn from our mistakes. As there is a saying 'Honesty is the best policy'. Tell them everything before they tell u.
> 
> You are on a right track and hopefully u would get it...
> 
> TC...


there are no MRT rights for 189/190 applicants from offshore btw


----------



## goingtoau

Thanks a lot to both of you for showing such a positive attitude towards my doubt


----------



## Bret Hart

TheExpatriate said:


> there are no MRT rights for 189/190 applicants from offshore btw


Correct. What I meant was the Appeal


----------



## TheExpatriate

Bret Hart said:


> Correct. What I meant was the Appeal


still, there is no appeal for an offshore applicant without an onshore sponsor


----------



## TheExpatriate

goingtoau said:


> Thanks a lot to both of you for showing such a positive attitude towards my doubt


you are welcome, most importantly, be forward and honest with DIBP/CO, provide ALL details, do not lie (even lying by omission) and you will pull through


----------



## hope786

Hi there, i have another question, Im applying for my hubbys visa in a few weeks,

And when in sha allah my hubby gets his visa i will need to send him money to get his flight ticket,
So is it best to send that money over now before we apply? As that way i can give the receipt etc with my supporting docs and will it be good for my case?

Thank you


----------



## leo128

Hi, it won't help much showing receipt of money send for ticket etc..
Btw these days co do ask more evidence of your marriage relation other then marriage certificate so you may have to provide some evidence which can help you to prove about your relation.


----------



## hope786

leo128 said:


> Hi, it won't help much showing receipt of money send for ticket etc..
> Btw these days co do ask more evidence of your marriage relation other then marriage certificate so you may have to provide some evidence which can help you to prove about your relation.



Thanks for your reply, 
Yes i do have further evidence, sach as, greeting cards- parcel receipts, whatsapp records,skype records, screen shots of whatsapp, skype, viber chats/calls and also calls made from my phone also.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

just after submitting PCC (for me and my wife) today, I found that my wife's PCC was not signed by the S.S.P. , although his stamp was there.

I am planning to get it signed first thing tomorrow morning but how to deal with CO and DIBP now?



Should I email the signed PCC right away ? and explain to CO that it was Police department's mistake and I am also partially responsible for it as I should have checked it


Or, let the CO figure it out and ask for the signed form?


some one please advise


----------



## TheExpatriate

leo128 said:


> Hi, it won't help much showing receipt of money send for ticket etc..
> Btw these days co do ask more evidence of your marriage relation other then marriage certificate so you may have to provide some evidence which can help you to prove about your relation.


in my case they simply accepted the marriage certificate, never asked for any proofs.


----------



## Awan's

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> just after submitting PCC (for me and my wife) today, I found that my wife's PCC was not signed by the S.S.P. , although his stamp was there.
> 
> I am planning to get it signed first thing tomorrow morning but how to deal with CO and DIBP now?
> 
> 1. Should I email the signed PCC right away ? and explain to CO that it was Police department's mistake and I am only partially responsible for it as I should have checked it
> 2. Or, let the CO figure it out by himself and wait if he asks for the signed form?
> 
> some one please advise


Just get the signed one and email to case officer the new signed one telling the mistake by police department

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> just after submitting PCC (for me and my wife) today, I found that my wife's PCC was not signed by the S.S.P. , although his stamp was there.
> 
> I am planning to get it signed first thing tomorrow morning but how to deal with CO and DIBP now?
> 
> 1. Should I email the signed PCC right away ? and explain to CO that it was Police department's mistake and I am only partially responsible for it as I should have checked it
> 2. Or, let the CO figure it out by himself and wait if he asks for the signed form?
> 
> some one please advise


being honest and doing things right is always best. Get it signed, then re-upload it with a letter to explain that you noticed after the first upload that the signature was missing and you sorted it out and hence you are re-uploading


----------



## pak

AOA,
Allhamdolillah today I received an email from GSM intimating that my security clearance is over. I have been asked to submit the medicals and police Clearance.


----------



## ssaifuddin

As Salaam u Alykum All,

I just want to get 1 statistic about visa 189 applicant from Pakistan.

1 - All the applicant waiting for more than 15 month had applied on their own or MARA agent?
2 - Is there any applicant applied through MARA agent got earlier grant?
3 - Need direct advice for me....I am living in Middle East (KUWAIT) and want to stay in Pakistan with my parent before going to Australia. Is it against my case that I change my country and move to High Risk country? Can I expect my grant before February 2015??? If yes I will not join any job in Pakistan and stay at home all the day with my family.

suggest please

regards


----------



## pak

AOA, Can any advice me the process of getting PCC from Pakistan (Lahore). I am currently residing in UAE (Abu Dhabi). Can anyone else apply on my behalf in Pakistan or I have to visit personally? do I need to take some letter from Pakistan embassy in UAE (Abu Dhabi)?. 
Also any information on PCC from UAE (Abu Dhabi) as I am here for the last one year.... Please help!


----------



## danish160

pak said:


> AOA, Can any advice me the process of getting PCC from Pakistan (Lahore). I am currently residing in UAE (Abu Dhabi). Can anyone else apply on my behalf in Pakistan or I have to visit personally? do I need to take some letter from Pakistan embassy in UAE (Abu Dhabi)?.
> Also any information on PCC from UAE (Abu Dhabi) as I am here for the last one year.... Please help!


W salam. I don't think you will need to be here in Pakistan to get a PCC. Anyone can get it on your behalf. You will need to gather, the following docs:

1. Your own CNIC copy
2. Father's CNIC copy
3. Passport copy
4. Utility bills copies (Gas, electricity)
5. Photos (4)
6. CNIC copies of two witnesses

It should not cost any money to get a PCC here. But if you get it through a third party (like those clerks in government offices), they will charge you money and get it done with verification in a lot less time.


----------



## adee

pak said:


> AOA,
> Allhamdolillah today I received an email from GSM intimating that my security clearance is over. I have been asked to submit the medicals and police Clearance.


Great. The funny thing is they asked me for PCc and medicals in sep 2014 and in oct 14 upon my inquirt they told me my visa is still in process with external agencies!


----------



## adee

pak said:


> AOA, Can any advice me the process of getting PCC from Pakistan (Lahore). I am currently residing in UAE (Abu Dhabi). Can anyone else apply on my behalf in Pakistan or I have to visit personally? do I need to take some letter from Pakistan embassy in UAE (Abu Dhabi)?.
> Also any information on PCC from UAE (Abu Dhabi) as I am here for the last one year.... Please help!


Your blood relationship can do it without your precense. Its simple and free of cost procedure requiring an individual to fill a form and get it attested by two people in your neighborhood. Then get security clearance from relevant police station. Then submit it to dpo/ssp office and get it in next day.


----------



## ssaifuddin

As Salaam u Alykum All,

I just want to get 1 statistic about visa 189 applicant from Pakistan.

1 - All the applicant waiting for more than 15 month had applied on their own or MARA agent?
2 - Is there any applicant applied through MARA agent got earlier grant?
3 - Need direct advice for me....I am living in Middle East (KUWAIT) and want to stay in Pakistan with my parent before going to Australia. Is it against my case that I change my country and move to High Risk country? Can I expect my grant before February 2015??? If yes I will not join any job in Pakistan and stay at home all the day with my family.

suggest please

regards


----------



## shiraz

ssaifuddin said:


> As Salaam u Alykum All,
> 
> I just want to get 1 statistic about visa 189 applicant from Pakistan.
> 
> 1 - All the applicant waiting for more than 15 month had applied on their own or MARA agent?
> 2 - Is there any applicant applied through MARA agent got earlier grant?
> 3 - Need direct advice for me....I am living in Middle East (KUWAIT) and want to stay in Pakistan with my parent before going to Australia. Is it against my case that I change my country and move to High Risk country? Can I expect my grant before February 2015??? If yes I will not join any job in Pakistan and stay at home all the day with my family.
> 
> suggest please
> 
> regards


Moving from Kuwait to Pakistan will not change the time required for security checks.


----------



## taz_mt

ssaifuddin said:


> As Salaam u Alykum All,
> 
> I just want to get 1 statistic about visa 189 applicant from Pakistan.
> 
> 1 - All the applicant waiting for more than 15 month had applied on their own or MARA agent?
> 2 - Is there any applicant applied through MARA agent got earlier grant?
> 3 - Need direct advice for me....I am living in Middle East (KUWAIT) and want to stay in Pakistan with my parent before going to Australia. Is it against my case that I change my country and move to High Risk country? Can I expect my grant before February 2015??? If yes I will not join any job in Pakistan and stay at home all the day with my family.
> 
> suggest please
> 
> regards


it will not make any difference, whether you wait for your grant in Kuwait or in Pakistan.

As for when you can expect your grant. No one knows.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

imtiazmt said:


> it will not make any difference, whether you wait for your grant in Kuwait or in Pakistan. As for when you can expect your grant. No one knows.


In my opinion it will. Firstly you need to inform the CO as its change in circumstances. Secondly they will ask at a later stage how you have spend your free time. Pakistan being a high security risk country has these issues.


----------



## fzaheer

*Grant Received*

Hi Friends,

Finally i have received the grant.

probably i am one of the last 175ers. It is quite a relief to finally get the news and wait is over. Now the next task begins. Planning the move.

I wish all the people who are waiting for grants, a speedy resolution.

My only observation in my case was that, if you call them they usually respond very quickly. However i know there is no general rule.

After submitting my PCC/Meds, i called them after waiting for 2 weeks. Only 2 hours after the call, my visa was granted. 

It would be great to talk to people who are planning there move to Australia in the next few months, so if you are one of them please message me so we can share ideas.

And thanks again to everyone here who are so helpful

Rgds
Faisal


----------



## olways

Wow, heartiest congratulations bro! Before you start planning your next move, have some time for celebration.


----------



## Rah1x

Hi guyz,

could somebody tell me if I need a police certificate from local police station? or from anywhere else?

Also, how long does it take to get a correct one?

Thanks..


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

I recently got my PCC from Islamabad and it took like 3 days but in some cases time duration can be longer depending upon the staff of local Police Station.

I got mine for Islamabad, it should be same for other cities (guess so), otherwise, the staff at SSP office will guide you about the process.


Anyways, I been through following steps


1. Got a form from S.S.P. office (they have separate forms for immigration purpose).
2. Filled the form, pasted one passport size photo on the form, and attached 2 extra photos.
3. Attached CNIC copies of two neighbours and got their signatures on the Form.
4. Got the Form attested.
5. Attached proof of residence (Registry of home). (you can attach utilities bills as well)
6. Went to the local police station and submitted the form their.
7. Local police station told me to collect it from another police station on the next day, as the DSP there had to sign it.
7. Collected the form from that other police station and submitted it to the S.S.P. office. They told me to come back on next day.
8. Went there on the next day for collection

 




Rah1x said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> could somebody tell me if I need a police certificate from local police station? or from anywhere else?
> 
> Also, how long does it take to get a correct one?
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## fmasaud84

BOLT said:


> the reply is as always 'Routine Processing'
> 
> Yes it must be different feelings at work and a bit carefree. when are you planning to do the big move?


In sha Allah in aug 2015 or feb 2016

But i think we should all be in touch as we are now


----------



## Lord Raven

Dear Expats,

Can anyone help me out here? I applied for EA assessment on 30th September, they received my application on 3rd October and deducted my fee. Since then there has been no communication between EA and me, shouldn't I receive a confirmation email or a receipt of payment via mail? And, do they really take 13 weeks to assess your application?

Kindly advise.
Thanks!


----------



## Lord Raven

Dear Expats,

Can anyone help me out here? I applied for EA assessment on 30th September, they received my application on 3rd October and deducted my fee. Since then there has been no communication between EA and me, shouldn't I receive a confirmation email or a receipt of payment via mail? And, do they really take 13 weeks to assess your application?

Kindly advise.
Thanks!


----------



## Awan's

Lord Raven said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Can anyone help me out here? I applied for EA assessment on 30th September, they received my application on 3rd October and deducted my fee. Since then there has been no communication between EA and me, shouldn't I receive a confirmation email or a receipt of payment via mail? And, do they really take 13 weeks to assess your application?
> 
> Kindly advise.
> Thanks!


They will send you CID no. Through post. And then they never liked to be contacted untill you get knowledge by auto reply processing email that your cid date cases are processed

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## indiference

fzaheer said:


> Hi Friends, Finally i have received the grant. probably i am one of the last 175ers. It is quite a relief to finally get the news and wait is over. Now the next task begins. Planning the move. I wish all the people who are waiting for grants, a speedy resolution. My only observation in my case was that, if you call them they usually respond very quickly. However i know there is no general rule. After submitting my PCC/Meds, i called them after waiting for 2 weeks. Only 2 hours after the call, my visa was granted. It would be great to talk to people who are planning there move to Australia in the next few months, so if you are one of them please message me so we can share ideas. And thanks again to everyone here who are so helpful Rgds Faisal


Congrats.


----------



## indiference

ssaifuddin said:


> As Salaam u Alykum All, I just want to get 1 statistic about visa 189 applicant from Pakistan. 1 - All the applicant waiting for more than 15 month had applied on their own or MARA agent? 2 - Is there any applicant applied through MARA agent got earlier grant? 3 - Need direct advice for me....I am living in Middle East (KUWAIT) and want to stay in Pakistan with my parent before going to Australia. Is it against my case that I change my country and move to High Risk country? Can I expect my grant before February 2015??? If yes I will not join any job in Pakistan and stay at home all the day with my family. suggest please regards


1) Applying on your own or via Mara agent doesnt make any difference in terms of time, the only difference it makes is that your agent will provide guidance and will do follow-ups, in my opinion, its best to file your case yourself, you have more control and can be on top of things.
2) same as above.
3) if you are a Pakistani, which i assume you are since you mentioned your parents live in Pakistan then as of now you will remain to be from a high risk country irrespective of where you are live, shifting back to Pakistan wont make any difference to your visa processing time. Expect the grant within 3-6 months if its 190 and within 12-18 months if its 189.


----------



## blacknight_81

Lord Raven said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Can anyone help me out here? I applied for EA assessment on 30th September, they received my application on 3rd October and deducted my fee. Since then there has been no communication between EA and me, shouldn't I receive a confirmation email or a receipt of payment via mail? And, do they really take 13 weeks to assess your application?
> 
> Kindly advise.
> Thanks!



Send them an email to check.


----------



## ssaifuddin

indiference said:


> 1) Applying on your own or via Mara agent doesnt make any difference in terms of time, the only difference it makes is that your agent will provide guidance and will do follow-ups, in my opinion, its best to file your case yourself, you have more control and can be on top of things.
> 2) same as above.
> 3) if you are a Pakistani, which i assume you are since you mentioned your parents live in Pakistan then as of now you will remain to be from a high risk country irrespective of where you are live, shifting back to Pakistan wont make any difference to your visa processing time. Expect the grant within 3-6 months if its 190 and within 12-18 months if its 189.


Thank you Boss for detail reply.

2 days back I visit MARA agent for student visa for my friend. They told us that they are not dealing with student visa.

There I said by chance that I already applied for 189 and they shocked that why I did not get grant till now..And they said that even we did cases for Pakistani and they got grant in 4 month. That's why I asked this question on forum.

You said " within 12-18 months if its 189 " from date of application or from now. As you can see my timeline in my signatue.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## samy25

one of the frustrating day... having issues with employer.. n i knt leave the job as i know it will result in my employer verification issues... my employer is just not very cooperative when it comes to leaving the job...

 

lets pray...


----------



## hanali

Lord Raven said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Can anyone help me out here? I applied for EA assessment on 30th September, they received my application on 3rd October and deducted my fee. Since then there has been no communication between EA and me, shouldn't I receive a confirmation email or a receipt of payment via mail? And, do they really take 13 weeks to assess your application?
> 
> Kindly advise.
> Thanks!


For me, my receipt of EA payment arrived after 45 days.

DO not worry. If you do not get it in reasonable time, then send them email with all details. What I have found during my interactions with EA, they are always very supportive.


----------



## immi4

Title

Join Date

Posts

Liked

Rep

Hi
Plz help me out as well. I went thru medicals yesterday for sub 190 and was further told to do ECG as they couldn't detect my pulse. Doc didn't comment much except that there r changes in the ECG scan. From what i could see my heartbeat was 54-55 power min n normal is 60-100.
Really worried if this will effect my visa grant. Ny1 went thru the same. ???


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Applying for visitor visa sub class 600 (business stream) on coming Monday.

This is clearly change of circumstances, I believe.

Filling a Form-1022 is enough?or should I ask the CO for guidance?

Actually, CO never responds to my emails (I have sent 4 emails and got response of 2 only after I called DIBP).


----------



## TheExpatriate

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Applying for visitor visa sub class 600 (business stream) on coming Monday.
> 
> This is clearly change of circumstances, I believe.
> 
> Filling a Form-1022 is enough?or should I ask the CO for guidance?
> 
> Actually, CO never responds to my emails (I have sent 4 emails and got response of 2 only after I called DIBP).


careful, if your PR gets decided, then your tourist visa, it will cease your PR.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Really? do you have any reference for this?

I think, I should call DIBP for advice, wot u say?



TheExpatriate said:


> careful, if your PR gets decided, then your tourist visa, it will cease your PR.


----------



## indiference

ssaifuddin said:


> Thank you Boss for detail reply. 2 days back I visit MARA agent for student visa for my friend. They told us that they are not dealing with student visa. There I said by chance that I already applied for 189 and they shocked that why I did not get grant till now..And they said that even we did cases for Pakistani and they got grant in 4 month. That's why I asked this question on forum. You said " within 12-18 months if its 189 " from date of application or from now. As you can see my timeline in my signatue. regards Saifuddin


Agents will tell you anything and everything to get money out of you, there are several examples of that on this forum and others as well. 
You do not have to take my word for 189 timline, you can check on this thread itself and come up with a conclusion. 
12-18 momths for 189 is from the time of application.


----------



## BOLT

samy25 said:


> one of the frustrating day... having issues with employer.. n i knt leave the job as i know it will result in my employer verification issues... my employer is just not very cooperative when it comes to leaving the job...
> 
> 
> 
> lets pray...


job verification is not done only through calling employer. if you have salary slips, signed contract, nomination letter, pay slips etc then your employer may not even get a call.

having said this, it does not mean that you kick your employer


----------



## TheExpatriate

indiference said:


> Agents will tell you anything and everything to get money out of you, there are several examples of that on this forum and others as well.
> You do not have to take my word for 189 timline, you can check on this thread itself and come up with a conclusion.
> 12-18 momths for 189 is from the time of application.


this is why I loved my agent. He always painted it black to crush my expectations, unlike other agents who make it look rosy like that one quoted (I believe he wanted to make ssaifuddin regret not applying with them!) ..... My agent would tell me ..... ACS : 5 months ..... CO : 5-6 months if not more. Processing : 1-2 years.


----------



## indiference

samy25 said:


> one of the frustrating day... having issues with employer.. n i knt leave the job as i know it will result in my employer verification issues... my employer is just not very cooperative when it comes to leaving the job...  lets pray...


I went through a similar patch few years back, can feel you, just stay put, you are on the right track...few more months and then your employer will also feel you 😀 , its a disaster for an employer to lose a dedicated and committed resource.


----------



## BOLT

sportsmen do have slower heart rates, are you one?

usually physician in medical centre is not enough qualified to comment on ECG. very good medical specialist or a cardiologist can tell you better. 

relax, if you have such a lower pulse rate because you are a sportsman then you need not to worry. its on better side.





immi4 said:


> Title
> 
> Join Date
> 
> Posts
> 
> Liked
> 
> Rep
> 
> Hi
> Plz help me out as well. I went thru medicals yesterday for sub 190 and was further told to do ECG as they couldn't detect my pulse. Doc didn't comment much except that there r changes in the ECG scan. From what i could see my heartbeat was 54-55 power min n normal is 60-100.
> Really worried if this will effect my visa grant. Ny1 went thru the same. ???


----------



## indiference

TheExpatriate said:


> this is why I loved my agent. He always painted it black to crush my expectations, unlike other agents who make it look rosy like that one quoted (I believe he wanted to make ssaifuddin regret not applying with them!) ..... My agent would tell me ..... ACS : 5 months ..... CO : 5-6 months if not more. Processing : 1-2 years.


Buddy, you never needed an agent, you could have easily pulled it off....you are in the process of becoming an agent yourself....i bet you will be a realistic one and not the typical rip offs 😛


----------



## sanazahidkhan

I know right indiference....no one ever needs an agent. Even i did everything myself.my husband just got the grunt work done like the pcc and attestations.u just need to have patience.actually u need more of that when u have an agent!!


----------



## ghazanfar110

Dear Seniors ,

Hi ,I am new to this forum and I would like to ask few questions related to my case..

I have done the assessment through ACS and the outcome says " The following employement after September 2009 is considered ...."
My total experience is from Sept 2007 till date ..
I have also submitted EOI and recieved 189 visa invitation on 13th Oct..

the question is ,during submission of EOI and filling the experience part I mistakenly mention experience from Sept 2009 instead of Oct 2009 (Since ACS outcome is The following employement after September 2009 is considered ....") should I move on to lodge visa ? I read in many forums where it says that we have to prove the claims which we made in EOI. So this difference of 1 month will be an issue or not?

Thanks in advance


----------



## darian21

I have emailed and uploaded PCC documents from Pakistan and UAE. Now the wait begins...


----------



## blacknight_81

ghazanfar110 said:


> Dear Seniors ,
> 
> Hi ,I am new to this forum and I would like to ask few questions related to my case..
> 
> I have done the assessment through ACS and the outcome says " The following employement after September 2009 is considered ...."
> My total experience is from Sept 2007 till date ..
> I have also submitted EOI and recieved 189 visa invitation on 13th Oct..
> 
> the question is ,during submission of EOI and filling the experience part I mistakenly mention experience from Sept 2009 instead of Oct 2009 (Since ACS outcome is The following employement after September 2009 is considered ....") should I move on to lodge visa ? I read in many forums where it says that we have to prove the claims which we made in EOI. So this difference of 1 month will be an issue or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Does this change your overall points? If not, then I don't think it will be big problem.


----------



## blacknight_81

darian21 said:


> I have emailed and uploaded PCC documents from Pakistan and UAE. Now the wait begins...


Good luck!


----------



## ghazanfar110

blacknight_81 said:


> Does this change your overall points? If not, then I don't think it will be big problem.


No it won't ..if I include Sept 2009 then total experience to date is 5 years and 1 months or if I count from October 2009 (As per ACS outcome) then total experience to date is exactly 5 years. Should I proceed to apply visa?


----------



## hope786

Hi there, I have another question hope someone can help me.
My husband sat his english test on the 27th of last month : 
A1 ESOL 
For Spouse Visa
By City And Guilds Lahore

And was wondering when he would get his result and certificate?

Im really worried in-case its not here in time as all the rest of our documents are ready, and wanting to apply in 2 weeks time In Sha Allah.

Thank you


----------



## immi4

Nope m not a sports man unfortunately but i was told by one of the docs at the IOM that if i in don't get any call within 72 hours that is by Friday then Insha Allah ol should b good. ... If i do geta call then further tests will be done. One more day to go... really anxious...
Does ny1 know how long max time taken to upload mcc


----------



## Hasnain

Dear Forum Members, my colleagues for almost two years, Seniors and Juniors!

I want to share this happy news that, AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah, I have received my grant.

Long waiting time is over. During 21 months since lodgment, it was an up and down journey. My advise to all is that please stay positive. Sooner or later your turn would come. During waiting time, the best thing you can do is to plan your stay there. Importantly which city you would settle and how much savings you would bring there to support yourself initially.

Its been a pleasure using this forum. I would request you all to pray for my stay in Australia. 

Wishing everyone good luck!


----------



## Waqarali20005

Hasnain said:


> Dear Forum Members, my colleagues for almost two years, Seniors and Juniors!
> 
> I want to share this happy news that, AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah, I have received my grant.
> 
> Long waiting time is over. During 21 months since lodgment, it was an up and down journey. My advise to all is that please stay positive. Sooner or later your turn would come. During waiting time, the best thing you can do is to plan your stay there. Importantly which city you would settle and how much savings you would bring there to support yourself initially.
> 
> Its been a pleasure using this forum. I would request you all to pray for my stay in Australia.
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck!


Alhumdulillah


----------



## RazaF

Hasnain said:


> Dear Forum Members, my colleagues for almost two years, Seniors and Juniors!
> 
> I want to share this happy news that, AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah, I have received my grant.
> 
> Long waiting time is over. During 21 months since lodgment, it was an up and down journey. My advise to all is that please stay positive. Sooner or later your turn would come. During waiting time, the best thing you can do is to plan your stay there. Importantly which city you would settle and how much savings you would bring there to support yourself initially.
> 
> Its been a pleasure using this forum. I would request you all to pray for my stay in Australia.
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck!


Congratulations 
Best of Luck !


----------



## bluelady

*Current processing time 189*

Hi all,
can you please share your experience about current processing time for pak applicants, on immi web it say 3 months but off-course its not the fact. 

Please share your thoughts, i would like to know before I submit my application.


Regards


----------



## samy25

sanazahidkhan said:


> I know right indiference....no one ever needs an agent. Even i did everything myself.my husband just got the grunt work done like the pcc and attestations.u just need to have patience.actually u need more of that when u have an agent!!


sana r u the main applicant? and what is your time line?


----------



## samy25

RazaF said:


> Congratulations
> Best of Luck !


@razaF

just saw ur time line.. didnt u call or had any contact with DIBP after april?


----------



## samy25

BOLT said:


> job verification is not done only through calling employer. if you have salary slips, signed contract, nomination letter, pay slips etc then your employer may not even get a call.
> 
> having said this, it does not mean that you kick your employer




@bolt and @indeference
i have provide exp letter.. salary slips random. and bank statement showing salray and tax returns ... even then i am scared to get out of this job just coz of verification as i know my org.. the day i will come out ..no one would give reply properly..

now adys less employers need committed resource , they just need roborts with saying yes state only... 

I do say yes  robotic-ally  but deep down get v frustrate


----------



## RazaF

samy25 said:


> @razaF
> 
> just saw ur time line.. didnt u call or had any contact with DIBP after april?


Yes, You are right.. no contact after april.


----------



## samy25

Hasnain said:


> Dear Forum Members, my colleagues for almost two years, Seniors and Juniors!
> 
> I want to share this happy news that, AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah, I have received my grant.
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck!


heartiest congratulations.... now start praying for all ov us


----------



## samy25

@husnain

and did u receive employment verification call or not?


----------



## BOLT

Hasnain said:


> Dear Forum Members, my colleagues for almost two years, Seniors and Juniors!
> 
> I want to share this happy news that, AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah, I have received my grant.
> 
> Long waiting time is over. During 21 months since lodgment, it was an up and down journey. My advise to all is that please stay positive. Sooner or later your turn would come. During waiting time, the best thing you can do is to plan your stay there. Importantly which city you would settle and how much savings you would bring there to support yourself initially.
> 
> Its been a pleasure using this forum. I would request you all to pray for my stay in Australia.
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck!



Congratulations and pray for us all


----------



## Hasnain

samy25 said:


> heartiest congratulations.... now start praying for all ov us


Thank you to all for best wishes. I have been praying for all and would continue to do so.

Best wishes and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hasnain

samy25 said:


> @husnain
> 
> and did u receive employment verification call or not?


Yes, employer verifications (three employment verifications) were done in April 2013.


----------



## Hasnain

BOLT said:


> Congratulations and pray for us all


Thank you Bolt for best wishes. And I do pray for you and all forum members.

Best regards


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 State Sponsored or Family Sponsored*

Dear Experts,,

Is there anyone waiting for CO regarding 489 Visa category...


regards

Rizwan


----------



## rahimvrani

Hi Rizwan please go to immi.gov.au & write Allocation date 489 in serach box you will find the tabale which shouw till what date they have allocate the CO.



*Visa 189 Lodge 26 June | Case officer 9 september | medical & PPC done 9 october | Grant Waiting on shore*


----------



## hope786

Hi there, I have another question hope someone can help me.
My husband sat his english test on the 27th of last month : 
A1 ESOL 
For Spouse Visa
By City And Guilds Lahore

And was wondering when he would get his result and certificate?

Im really worried in-case its not here in time as all the rest of our documents are ready, and wanting to apply in 2 weeks time .

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

hope786 said:


> Hi there, I have another question hope someone can help me.
> My husband sat his english test on the 27th of last month :
> A1 ESOL
> For Spouse Visa
> By City And Guilds Lahore
> 
> And was wondering when he would get his result and certificate?
> 
> Im really worried in-case its not here in time as all the rest of our documents are ready, and wanting to apply in 2 weeks time .
> 
> Thanks


what is A1 ESOL?


----------



## hope786

Level A1 through ESOL by City and Guilds


----------



## syeralia

Hasnain said:


> Dear Forum Members, my colleagues for almost two years, Seniors and Juniors!
> 
> I want to share this happy news that, AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah, I have received my grant.
> 
> Long waiting time is over. During 21 months since lodgment, it was an up and down journey. My advise to all is that please stay positive. Sooner or later your turn would come. During waiting time, the best thing you can do is to plan your stay there. Importantly which city you would settle and how much savings you would bring there to support yourself initially.
> 
> Its been a pleasure using this forum. I would request you all to pray for my stay in Australia.
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck!



Congrates dear Nara Haidery


----------



## taz_mt

Hasnain said:


> Dear Forum Members, my colleagues for almost two years, Seniors and Juniors!
> 
> I want to share this happy news that, AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah, I have received my grant.
> 
> Long waiting time is over. During 21 months since lodgment, it was an up and down journey. My advise to all is that please stay positive. Sooner or later your turn would come. During waiting time, the best thing you can do is to plan your stay there. Importantly which city you would settle and how much savings you would bring there to support yourself initially.
> 
> Its been a pleasure using this forum. I would request you all to pray for my stay in Australia.
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck!


congratulations, all the best for the future


----------



## blacknight_81

hope786 said:


> Level A1 through ESOL by City and Guilds


Check with ESOL guys about the timeline.


----------



## hope786

This is the one that he has done;


City & Guilds International Speaking and Listening IESOL Diploma at A1 level.


----------



## hope786

blacknight_81 said:


> hope786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Level A1 through ESOL by City and Guilds
> 
> 
> 
> Check with ESOL guys about the timeline.
Click to expand...


Thanks blacknight_81, yes he's tried to contact them but there is no answer.

How long does it normally take to get the result?

I think you get the online result quicker and then you get the actual certificate later.

Confused


----------



## indiference

Hasnain said:


> Dear Forum Members, my colleagues for almost two years, Seniors and Juniors! I want to share this happy news that, AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah, I have received my grant. Long waiting time is over. During 21 months since lodgment, it was an up and down journey. My advise to all is that please stay positive. Sooner or later your turn would come. During waiting time, the best thing you can do is to plan your stay there. Importantly which city you would settle and how much savings you would bring there to support yourself initially. Its been a pleasure using this forum. I would request you all to pray for my stay in Australia. Wishing everyone good luck!


Congrats


----------



## BOLT

*Change of Name Request*

Hi Guys & Gals

Looking at speed at which GSM Teams are processing our cases (especially after ESC, Med/PCC) I will have to request _shell to change my name from BOLT to SNAIL 

this was on lighter side but seriously guys, i mean any delay is understandable while ESC are being done but after submission/clearance of everything what is taking this DIBP so long to complete the 'routine processing'. 

i mean why people from other countries are getting grants who lodged their application after our security clearance && Med/PCC done? 
   :yell:


----------



## indiference

samy25 said:


> @bolt and @indeference i have provide exp letter.. salary slips random. and bank statement showing salray and tax returns ... even then i am scared to get out of this job just coz of verification as i know my org.. the day i will come out ..no one would give reply properly.. now adys less employers need committed resource , they just need roborts with saying yes state only... I do say yes  robotic-ally  but deep down get v frustrate


Are you certain that they will reply properly till you are there? The way you have portraid your employer, i dont think they will provide a positive assessment knowing that if they do you will get immigration which will finally result in you quiting the job. Anyhow, dont bother yourself with this, provide other related evidences like incriment letters, promotion letter, business card, appreciation certificates etc.... I never got employee verficiation done, i assume that was cause i gave then too many supporting documents.


----------



## nadia.sidd82

hello members,

This is my first post in the forum!

I got my Pakistani degree assessed by CPA Australia and its equivalent to Australian Bachelors Degree. 
Currently, I have stepped in the last semester of my Master's Course from Australia.

Claim of points:
Age: 30
Ielts: 10
Education: 15
Total: 55.

My concern is whether I will get 5 points extra after completion of my Masters on: "qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian study requirement" ?
So that I can easily lodge PR soon after completion of my studies. Is it possible?

Please help


----------



## nadia.sidd82

Any other recommendations would be welcomed


----------



## GinjaNINJA

nadia.sidd82 said:


> hello members,
> 
> This is my first post in the forum!
> 
> I got my Pakistani degree assessed by CPA Australia and its equivalent to Australian Bachelors Degree.
> Currently, I have stepped in the last semester of my Master's Course from Australia.
> 
> Claim of points:
> Age: 30
> Ielts: 10
> Education: 15
> Total: 55.
> 
> My concern is whether I will get 5 points extra after completion of my Masters on: "qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian study requirement" ?
> So that I can easily lodge PR soon after completion of my studies. Is it possible?
> 
> Please help


Yes you ll get 5 points for having Australian Education if your Masters is a 2 year course.


----------



## indiference

nadia.sidd82 said:


> hello members, This is my first post in the forum! I got my Pakistani degree assessed by CPA Australia and its equivalent to Australian Bachelors Degree. Currently, I have stepped in the last semester of my Master's Course from Australia. Claim of points: Age: 30 Ielts: 10 Education: 15 Total: 55. My concern is whether I will get 5 points extra after completion of my Masters on: "qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian study requirement" ? So that I can easily lodge PR soon after completion of my studies. Is it possible? Please help


A state sponsorship will also land you with the additionally 5 points that you need. Master will be considered as equivalent of its of 2 years.


----------



## nadia.sidd82

indiference said:


> A state sponsorship will also land you with the additionally 5 points that you need. Master will be considered as equivalent of its of 2 years.


Cheers mate. I don't have relevant experience which can earn me points on State Sponsorship! I know my bad. hehe 
I didnt get you, if its a 2 year program, would that earn me 5 points; is that what you mean?


----------



## nadia.sidd82

Thanks a heap!


----------



## GinjaNINJA

nadia.sidd82 said:


> Cheers mate. I don't have relevant experience which can earn me points on State Sponsorship! I know my bad. hehe
> I didnt get you, if its a 2 year program, would that earn me 5 points; is that what you mean?


Yep thats what i mean. Masters degree can be a 1yr, 1.5yr or 2 yrs.
To get 5 points for Australian Education it has to be 2yrs.
Guessing you are in 4th session (semester) once done you ll get 5 points.
Goodluck.


----------



## nadia.sidd82

GinjaNINJA said:


> Yep thats what i mean. Masters degree can be a 1yr, 1.5yr or 2 yrs.
> To get 5 points for Australian Education it has to be 2yrs.
> Guessing you are in 4th session (semester) once done you ll get 5 points.
> Goodluck.


You got me right Ninja! Yeah, just began my 4th Semester.
Cheers mate for such a detailed reply. 
YAY! I am so overwhelmed.


----------



## adee

BOLT said:


> Hi Guys & Gals
> 
> Looking at speed at which GSM Teams are processing our cases (especially after ESC, Med/PCC) I will have to request _shell to change my name from BOLT to SNAIL
> 
> this was on lighter side but seriously guys, i mean any delay is understandable while ESC are being done but after submission/clearance of everything what is taking this DIBP so long to complete the 'routine processing'.
> 
> i mean why people from other countries are getting grants who lodged their application after our security clearance && Med/PCC done?
> :yell:


Bolt: I was surprised too that why after submitting PCC and medical it is taking time to grant visa. With this confusion I spoke to DIBP today and after my 8 mins conversation with them I can safely conclude that there is no single rule being followed by case officers. They have guidelines provided by DIBP regarding high risk and low risk countries and it is up to case officer how he or she concludes a visa application. If case officer wants application to go through ESC they its his/her jurisdiction. Yes it is more probable for high risk country applications to undergo ESC which is the biggest factor contributing to longer processing time. And ESC is another world and average time for high risk countries depend on many factors such as workload of ASIO itself and the organization and implementation of security clearance procedures of the high risk countries itself, time zones, level of communication between two countries and many more. And this all amounts in general to the total of 12-18 months of ESC. In rare cases it would go to 24 months and beyond. Not to forget DIBP is working in parallel on other aspects of application while ESC is in process. 
Yes you can initiate a complaint to IGIS if your application is taking 12 months or more but be assured that you might get the same reply as ASIO and DIBP are sync most of the time but the effort worth taking. At least it would give you a clear indication of when to knock the doors of DIBP next time and if IGIS gives you an estimate of X MONTH for your ESC then it's highly likely be accurate. 
Secondly when to ask for PCC and medical truly depends on CO, it may and may not be an indication of a coming visa grant. Because character requirements are different than security checks, having PCC done may be and may not necessarily accelerate your ESC.
I am not a frequent user of this forum but I do read posts occasionally. 

In a nutshell, don't compare your case with others. It will frustrate you more when you see grants coming for others and not for you. Always remember DIBP evaluates each case on its own there is no single formula of processing.


----------



## leo128

Hi Ade,
Nice detailed post explaining everything, I truly agreed with your all points except one that during ESC DIBP is working in parallel, I think it's not the actual case. Yes they are separate but they only do form processing they won't proceed for pcc or medical during ESC process. And most of time you can see people got response from DIBP only stating your ESC is in process , you have to wait for that meaning DIBP /CO almost put that file a side and do nothing until ESC completed. 
So simply if ESC activated I don't think so there is any expedite in it or any time saving of anything working in parallel by CO.
Thanks


----------



## hamzie

adee said:


> Bolt: I was surprised too that why after submitting PCC and medical it is taking time to grant visa. With this confusion I spoke to DIBP today and after my 8 mins conversation with them I can safely conclude that there is no single rule being followed by case officers. They have guidelines provided by DIBP regarding high risk and low risk countries and it is up to case officer how he or she concludes a visa application. If case officer wants application to go through ESC they its his/her jurisdiction. Yes it is more probable for high risk country applications to undergo ESC which is the biggest factor contributing to longer processing time. And ESC is another world and average time for high risk countries depend on many factors such as workload of ASIO itself and the organization and implementation of security clearance procedures of the high risk countries itself, time zones, level of communication between two countries and many more. And this all amounts in general to the total of 12-18 months of ESC. In rare cases it would go to 24 months and beyond. Not to forget DIBP is working in parallel on other aspects of application while ESC is in process.
> Yes you can initiate a complaint to IGIS if your application is taking 12 months or more but be assured that you might get the same reply as ASIO and DIBP are sync most of the time but the effort worth taking. At least it would give you a clear indication of when to knock the doors of DIBP next time and if IGIS gives you an estimate of X MONTH for your ESC then it's highly likely be accurate.
> Secondly when to ask for PCC and medical truly depends on CO, it may and may not be an indication of a coming visa grant. Because character requirements are different than security checks, having PCC done may be and may not necessarily accelerate your ESC.
> I am not a frequent user of this forum but I do read posts occasionally.
> 
> In a nutshell, don't compare your case with others. It will frustrate you more when you see grants coming for others and not for you. Always remember DIBP evaluates each case on its own there is no single formula of processing.


that clears things nicely.
Thanks

when you guys were waiting for a grant, would you often call immigration to ask about your application - or is it pointless as theyll just give a generic answer?


----------



## BOLT

adee said:


> Bolt: I was surprised too that why after submitting PCC and medical it is taking time to grant visa. With this confusion I spoke to DIBP today and after my 8 mins conversation with them I can safely conclude that there is no single rule being followed by case officers. They have guidelines provided by DIBP regarding high risk and low risk countries and it is up to case officer how he or she concludes a visa application. If case officer wants application to go through ESC they its his/her jurisdiction. Yes it is more probable for high risk country applications to undergo ESC which is the biggest factor contributing to longer processing time. And ESC is another world and average time for high risk countries depend on many factors such as workload of ASIO itself and the organization and implementation of security clearance procedures of the high risk countries itself, time zones, level of communication between two countries and many more. And this all amounts in general to the total of 12-18 months of ESC. In rare cases it would go to 24 months and beyond. Not to forget DIBP is working in parallel on other aspects of application while ESC is in process.
> Yes you can initiate a complaint to IGIS if your application is taking 12 months or more but be assured that you might get the same reply as ASIO and DIBP are sync most of the time but the effort worth taking. At least it would give you a clear indication of when to knock the doors of DIBP next time and if IGIS gives you an estimate of X MONTH for your ESC then it's highly likely be accurate.
> Secondly when to ask for PCC and medical truly depends on CO, it may and may not be an indication of a coming visa grant. Because character requirements are different than security checks, having PCC done may be and may not necessarily accelerate your ESC.
> I am not a frequent user of this forum but I do read posts occasionally.
> 
> In a nutshell, don't compare your case with others. It will frustrate you more when you see grants coming for others and not for you. Always remember DIBP evaluates each case on its own there is no single formula of processing.


Thank you for detailed reply. You are right in whatever you have said but unfortunately this wasn't my point.

Please consider following two situations.

1. An applicant from HR country applies. His ESC starts and after about 19 months IGIS informs that these are cleared and complete. after that DIBP asks to submit Meds/PCC. after further two months these also get cleared. Lets say this point in time is T0

2. After T0, many more persons from non HR country apply and get grant even before finalisation of application discussed above. 

Now, how do you compare these two situations. why DIBP is unable to finalise application in the same time after T0 for both situations.

Further, brother I am not discussing just about me. There are many more also waiting in similar situation. I believe that there must be a reason for this but as DIBP has not made processing steps transparent, so we all keep guessing.


----------



## hamzie

bolt reading your signature is so depressing


----------



## a_iqbal

Dear Brothers & Sisters,

I seek advise from senior and experienced members. 
I have applied on class 189 and lodged my application in August 2013, and I have still been waiting for grant, as 14 months are gone. 
I had provided med/pcc on CO demand in Oct 2013 which will be expired in oct 2014. The problem is that now I am 5 months pregnant and my migration agent is advising me to fill change of circumstances form and inform the expected delivery date to the CO. As per my migration agent it is possible that CO might grant visa soon after knowing the delivery date of baby.

Kindly advise what would be better in this regard, 
I feel, informing the CO at this moment would defer not only grant outcome but also med/pcc re-call; (my med are expired in oct 2014 so need to re do ).
or
should I inform the CO straight away to expect speedy grant.


----------



## blacknight_81

a_iqbal said:


> Dear Brothers & Sisters,
> 
> I seek advise from senior and experienced members.
> I have applied on class 189 and lodged my application in August 2013, and I have still been waiting for grant, as 14 months are gone.
> I had provided med/pcc on CO demand in Oct 2013 which will be expired in oct 2014. The problem is that now I am 5 months pregnant and my migration agent is advising me to fill change of circumstances form and inform the expected delivery date to the CO. As per my migration agent it is possible that CO might grant visa soon after knowing the delivery date of baby.
> 
> Kindly advise what would be better in this regard,
> I feel, informing the CO at this moment would defer not only grant outcome but also med/pcc re-call; (my med are expired in oct 2014 so need to re do ).
> or
> should I inform the CO straight away to expect speedy grant.


You should inform them and see what happens. I believe that would be best for you.


----------



## hamzanajam

Hi All,
We have a PR for Australia and made our entry to Aus in Sep 14 and are Of-shore now. My spouse's Visa is expiring in Jan 15. What should I do when I get the new passport, since we did not have a Visa label, only Electronic Visa (which would be referring to the old passport once the new passport is issued).
I understand if we had a Visa label we could attach the old passport with the new one and travel. What should be done in this case?

Regards and Thanks,
Hamza Najam


----------



## mithu93ku

hamzanajam said:


> Hi All,
> We have a PR for Australia and made our entry to Aus in Sep 14 and are Of-shore now. My spouse's Visa is expiring in Jan 15. What should I do when I get the new passport, since we did not have a Visa label, only Electronic Visa (which would be referring to the old passport once the new passport is issued).
> I understand if we had a Visa label we could attach the old passport with the new one and travel. What should be done in this case?
> 
> Regards and Thanks,
> Hamza Najam


You should submit form 929 in your nearest australian embassy ;or Fax or mail to one of the addresses in form 929.
How can I update my address or passport details?


----------



## indiference

a_iqbal said:


> Dear Brothers & Sisters, I seek advise from senior and experienced members. I have applied on class 189 and lodged my application in August 2013, and I have still been waiting for grant, as 14 months are gone. I had provided med/pcc on CO demand in Oct 2013 which will be expired in oct 2014. The problem is that now I am 5 months pregnant and my migration agent is advising me to fill change of circumstances form and inform the expected delivery date to the CO. As per my migration agent it is possible that CO might grant visa soon after knowing the delivery date of baby. Kindly advise what would be better in this regard, I feel, informing the CO at this moment would defer not only grant outcome but also med/pcc re-call; (my med are expired in oct 2014 so need to re do ). or should I inform the CO straight away to expect speedy grant.


Informing the CO is your best bet.


----------



## sultanshah

Dear brothers:

I have submitted EOI 189 with 65 points today..what are my chances in the 28th october invitation round.thnx


----------



## bym007

sultanshah said:


> Dear brothers:
> 
> I have submitted EOI 189 with 65 points today..what are my chances in the 28th october invitation round.thnx


Good chances. More than those with 60 points, and less than those who submitted with 65 points prior to you. Its all relative. Inshallah you will get your invite.


----------



## TheExpatriate

bym007 said:


> Good chances. More than those with 60 points, and less than those who submitted with 65 points prior to you. Its all relative. Inshallah you will get your invite.


No .... it's not a "good" chance, it's not "relative". It's a 100% chance, if your score is higher than the current cut-off score


----------



## letstalk

sultanshah said:


> Dear brothers: I have submitted EOI 189 with 65 points today..what are my chances in the 28th october invitation round.thnx


If current cut off is 60 points then you have very bright to get incitation in next round.

All applicants scoring higher than last cut off get invitation immediately.


----------



## goingtoau

@letstalk, did you get any employment verification? I mean employment verification call.


----------



## 100junaid

Dear all,

please advise which visa should i go for? i have got positive skill assesment for the occupation: engineering technologist and possess 60 points to apply for 189 but i ve heard 189 is a lengthy process, can take up to 18 months. as far as 190 is concerned, i have only victoria state available for my application but i ve heard victoria rejects a lot of applications...so im in a dilemma for choosing 189 or 190....please advise..


----------



## hanali

100junaid said:


> Dear all,
> 
> please advise which visa should i go for? i have got positive skill assesment for the occupation: engineering technologist and possess 60 points to apply for 189 but i ve heard 189 is a lengthy process, can take up to 18 months. as far as 190 is concerned, i have only victoria state available for my application but i ve heard victoria rejects a lot of applications...so im in a dilemma for choosing 189 or 190....please advise..


Its simple. Apply for Victoria SS (190) and wait for approximately 12 weeks. If unsuccessful, apply for 189.

If you end up applying for 189, then this additional 3 months delay is nothing as you will wait for your grant for about 18-24 months anyway.


----------



## sultanshah

Dear brothers thanks for your kind reply..lets see what happens tonight..

I was born in Islamabad which is capital..then since birth I have lived, studied and worked here..and address is same since birth..are there any chances that i will not be reffered fot external security checks and thus my case maybe be finalized in 3 to 6 months.

Regards


----------



## bym007

I just received my EoI invite with 60 points on 189. Check your emails!


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

Hi Bolt,
I know how you feel, waiting for my grant since Nov 12. Got medical and PCC in March 2013. Got Another Medical and PCC a week ago, submitting it next week and the wait begins again.

Hang on you are not alone!

Cheers
Sikandar




BOLT said:


> Thank you for detailed reply. You are right in whatever you have said but unfortunately this wasn't my point.
> 
> Please consider following two situations.
> 
> 1. An applicant from HR country applies. His ESC starts and after about 19 months IGIS informs that these are cleared and complete. after that DIBP asks to submit Meds/PCC. after further two months these also get cleared. Lets say this point in time is T0
> 
> 2. After T0, many more persons from non HR country apply and get grant even before finalisation of application discussed above.
> 
> Now, how do you compare these two situations. why DIBP is unable to finalise application in the same time after T0 for both situations.
> 
> Further, brother I am not discussing just about me. There are many more also waiting in similar situation. I believe that there must be a reason for this but as DIBP has not made processing steps transparent, so we all keep guessing.


----------



## BOLT

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Hi Bolt,
> I know how you feel, waiting for my grant since Nov 12. Got medical and PCC in March 2013. Got Another Medical and PCC a week ago, submitting it next week and the wait begins again.
> 
> Hang on you are not alone!
> 
> Cheers
> Sikandar


thanks mate for boosting morale .... 

lets pray this wait ends now with grant inshaAllah


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

BOLT said:


> thanks mate for boosting morale ....
> 
> lets pray this wait ends now with grant inshaAllah


Inshallah mate!


----------



## Hasnain

BOLT said:


> thanks mate for boosting morale ....
> 
> lets pray this wait ends now with grant inshaAllah


Don't worry mates. Let's pray and stay positive. InShaAllah, you will get your grants soon! You have been waiting patiently, now its the final run and your grant would be there! All of this painful wait would seem like a dream (though it was a tough one).

Cheers Mates!


----------



## bym007

Quick question for others here: I received my EOI Invite today and I am filling up my application. I wanted to know when and how much fee will I have to pay. We are a family of 3 (dad, mom and a daughter of 5 years). I calculated once and the total was about AUD 5k. But I also read somewhere this is not paid all at once.

Can someone kindly share link to visa fees page ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

bym007 said:


> Quick question for others here: I received my EOI Invite today and I am filling up my application. I wanted to know when and how much fee will I have to pay. We are a family of 3 (dad, mom and a daughter of 5 years). I calculated once and the total was about AUD 5k. But I also read somewhere this is not paid all at once.
> 
> Can someone kindly share link to visa fees page ?


around $6300 actually, all paid at once


----------



## shehpar

Hi Guys,

Kindly share your experience if you have visited for couple of days. We are family of 4 and planning for a visit of 14 days.


----------



## shehpar

Guys, Any info of getting Aussie license within 1 week if there is any exemption for UAE license holder?


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Guys, Any info of getting Aussie license within 1 week if there is any exemption for UAE license holder?


you cannot get it in a week, UAE licence is not recognized, however, you can drive on it after your first entry for some time depending on the state (VIC : 6 months, NSW : 3 months, QLD 3 months ...etc.)


----------



## bym007

Duplicate post.


----------



## bym007

TheExpatriate said:


> around $6300 actually, all paid at once


Thanks. I needed to check something else too. I believe my wife has yet to give IELTS. Does that make any difference to her fee ?

And can she appear in Academic version or General ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

bym007 said:


> Thanks. I needed to check something else too. I believe my wife has yet to give IELTS. Does that make any difference to her fee ?
> 
> And can she appear in Academic version or General ?


General, 4.5 overall, or letter from her university stating the medium of instruction was English, or letter from her primary AND secondary schools stating the same.

If all the above fails, there is an additional $5K


----------



## Bret Hart

Hi fellows,

It has been 14 months since I lodged my 189 application. I went for Medicals in early November upon the request of the CO and also submitted the PCCs.

Can anyone tell would I be asked to go for Medicals again or its just the PCC that I would be required to submit again. I have heard some cases where the CO did extend the Meds and asked the applicant to only resubmit the PCC.

Moreover, I would appreciate if someone could tell that based on my timelines when should I expect the PCC/MED request from the DIBP ???

Thanx...


----------



## leo128

Hi,
You can request to CO for extension of your medical, he/she can give you up to 6 month extension, however he can ask you if you want to have longer IED then get new med.
You may need another 4 month till your grant so considering that you will have only 2 or 3 months for your IED if you extended previous medical.


----------



## zain01

Bret Hart said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> It has been 14 months since I lodged my 189 application. I went for Medicals in early November upon the request of the CO and also submitted the PCCs.
> 
> Can anyone tell would I be asked to go for Medicals again or its just the PCC that I would be required to submit again. I have heard some cases where the CO did extend the Meds and asked the applicant to only resubmit the PCC.
> 
> Moreover, I would appreciate if someone could tell that based on my timelines when should I expect the PCC/MED request from the DIBP ???
> 
> Thanx...


It is quite likely that you will need to take your medical examination for the second time.


----------



## zain01

shehpar said:


> Guys, Any info of getting Aussie license within 1 week if there is any exemption for UAE license holder?


You need to sit for written test and then practical test. This process can roughly take 3 to 5 months.


----------



## expat.ict

so the processing time for pakistanis is long only for the 189 VISA or same for the 190 VISA too??
i read somewhere people were saying for 190 its not that long is it true??

anyone here on 190 visa still have not got the grant yet??
i already got the invite for 189 so not sure if i go for it or reapply for 190 later


----------



## olways

expat.ict said:


> so the processing time for pakistanis is long only for the 189 VISA or same for the 190 VISA too?? i read somewhere people were saying for 190 its not that long is it true?? anyone here on 190 visa still have not got the grant yet?? i already got the invite for 189 so not sure if i go for it or reapply for 190 later


I have been waiting for my 190 visa since July 2013. Although in general 4/5 people get their visas in about 6 months, there is still a 20% possibility that one can end up waiting for as long as the 189ers.


----------



## TheExpatriate

zain01 said:


> You need to sit for written test and then practical test. This process can roughly take 3 to 5 months.


why so long??


----------



## expat.ict

olways said:


> I have been waiting for my 190 visa since July 2013. Although in general 4/5 people get their visas in about 6 months, there is still a 20% possibility that one can end up waiting for as long as the 189ers.


Ohh, i hope you get it soon insha allah!!

so what is the fastest processing time for 189 for pakistanis so far?? anyone??

does it matter if you apply from within pakistan or you apply from any other country where you are working?


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

Meray Azeez Hum Wattano (My beloved country fellows).

Just chill, what ever you do, its going to take on average 18 months from the date of case officer appointed for 189 but for 190 category it may be around 6 to 9 months. Just chill!

I have lot of close circle friends who had similar outcomes.


----------



## olways

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Meray Azeez Hum Wattano (My beloved country fellows). Just chill, what ever you do, its going to take on average 18 months from the date of case officer appointed for 189 but for 190 category it may be around 6 to 9 months. Just chill! I have lot of close circle friends who had similar outcomes.


Totally agree. I have observed similar timelines per each visa category. Thanks mshahidrazzaq.


----------



## zain01

TheExpatriate said:


> why so long??


First you need to pass your written test. Once that's done, you need to take practical test.

Normally, you need to wait around 1 to 2 months for your turn. Of-course, if you fail you take it again and again you need to wait for around 1 to 2 months.

To expedite the process, you can go through driving schools and they will charge you around $150 to $200 more. The up side is that you can sit for the test in one week's time. 

You can find more information on the relevant state sites.


----------



## TheExpatriate

zain01 said:


> First you need to pass your written test. Once that's done, you need to take practical test.
> 
> Normally, you need to wait around 1 to 2 months for your turn. Of-course, if you fail you take it again and again you need to wait for around 1 to 2 months.
> 
> To expedite the process, you can go through driving schools and they will charge you around $150 to $200 more. The up side is that you can sit for the test in one week's time.
> 
> You can find more information on the relevant state sites.


so a driving school could cut short through the process. It's worth it to pay $200 if it will accelerate the process by a few months .....


----------



## leo128

Hi expat.ic,
It doesn't matter from where you apply visa, your passport will determine your time.
Btw 189 could not expect in short time for HR countries.
190 yes could be shorter.


----------



## Bret Hart

leo128 said:


> Hi,
> You can request to CO for extension of your medical, he/she can give you up to 6 month extension, however he can ask you if you want to have longer IED then get new med.
> You may need another 4 month till your grant so considering that you will have only 2 or 3 months for your IED if you extended previous medical.


thanx dear for the useful info...


----------



## Bret Hart

zain01 said:


> It is quite likely that you will need to take your medical examination for the second time.


Thanks for the info...

Appreciate.


----------



## Blue Bird

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Meray Azeez Hum Wattano (My beloved country fellows).
> 
> Just chill, what ever you do, its going to take on average 18 months from the date of case officer appointed for 189 but for 190 category it may be around 6 to 9 months. Just chill!
> 
> I have lot of close circle friends who had similar outcomes.


Hi,
As per one tracking sheet the average calcutaion is as follows

Name	Visa Lodged ANZSCO Code	Visa Type	CO Allocated Meds / PCC Grant Time Duration
roze	14-Apr-14 232112	190	8-Jul-14 4-Jun-14	6-Aug-14 4 months	
hassan	14-Apr-14 263312	190 28-May-14 30-Jul-14 3 Months 
math76	26-Apr-14 223111	190	28-Jul-14 30-Jun-14	14-Aug-14 4 Months	
Sid.sami 6-May-14 223111	190	1-Aug-14 12-May-14	11-Aug-14 3 Months	
sremton 6-May-14 223111	190 11-May-14 23-Jul-14 2 Months 
ausgoer 9-May-14 261212	190	6-Aug-14 13-Aug-14	22-Aug-14 3 Months	
FaysalM 4-Jul-14 261313	190	16-Sep-14 4-Jul-14 
Blue Bird 16-Jul-14	225412	190	28-Aug-14 20-Jul-14 
Usman 23-Jul-14	261111	190	9-Sep-14 28-Aug-14 
Babajani	20-Aug-14	221112	190	16-Oct-14 
enzee	29-Aug-14	261311	190	15-Oct-14 14 Oct


----------



## expat.ict

leo128 said:


> Hi expat.ic,
> It doesn't matter from where you apply visa, your passport will determine your time.
> Btw 189 could not expect in short time for HR countries.
> 190 yes could be shorter.


not sure if i did mistake only opted for 189, where i could have easily got the SS as i already had 60 points and wud have applied for 190 so that could get it faster


----------



## MIAG

Dear Members,

Need few queries to be answered by your expert opinions:

1. I have applied (Class 190) through a registered agent from pakistan, can I check my visa status in the portal myself from any link?
2. I received an intimation for my PCC and MCC which is uploaded on 23/10/2014, how long do you think visa is granted?
3. After PCC and MCC request, does that mean all security checks have been completed and only grant is to be done?

Regards,
MIAG


----------



## TheExpatriate

MIAG said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Need few queries to be answered by your expert opinions:
> 
> 1. I have applied (Class 190) through a registered agent from pakistan, can I check my visa status in the portal myself from any link?
> 2. I received an intimation for my PCC and MCC which is uploaded on 23/10/2014, how long do you think visa is granted?
> 3. After PCC and MCC request, does that mean all security checks have been completed and only grant is to be done?
> 
> Regards,
> MIAG


1- Create an ImmiAccount on immi.gov.au, import your application to it using your TRN, DOB ...etc.

2- Few weeks/months 

3- No idea but anyways SC for 190 is much faster than 189


----------



## MIAG

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- Create an ImmiAccount on immi.gov.au, import your application to it using your TRN, DOB ...etc.
> 
> 2- Few weeks/months
> 
> 3- No idea but anyways SC for 190 is much faster than 189


TheExpatriate: creating an Imm Account and trasfering/importing my application will affect the work which is managed by my agent ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

MIAG said:


> TheExpatriate: creating an Imm Account and trasfering/importing my application will affect the work which is managed by my agent ?


No it won't


----------



## babajani

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> As per one tracking sheet the average calcutaion is as follows
> 
> Name	Visa Lodged ANZSCO Code	Visa Type	CO Allocated Meds / PCC Grant Time Duration
> roze	14-Apr-14 232112	190	8-Jul-14 4-Jun-14	6-Aug-14 4 months
> hassan	14-Apr-14 263312	190 28-May-14 30-Jul-14 3 Months
> math76	26-Apr-14 223111	190	28-Jul-14 30-Jun-14	14-Aug-14 4 Months
> Sid.sami 6-May-14 223111	190	1-Aug-14 12-May-14	11-Aug-14 3 Months
> sremton 6-May-14 223111	190 11-May-14 23-Jul-14 2 Months
> ausgoer 9-May-14 261212	190	6-Aug-14 13-Aug-14	22-Aug-14 3 Months
> FaysalM 4-Jul-14 261313	190	16-Sep-14 4-Jul-14
> Blue Bird 16-Jul-14	225412	190	28-Aug-14 20-Jul-14
> Usman 23-Jul-14	261111	190	9-Sep-14 28-Aug-14
> Babajani	20-Aug-14	221112	190	16-Oct-14
> enzee	29-Aug-14	261311	190	15-Oct-14 14 Oct


Quite True !!!

waqarali20005 who is a very active member on this forum may have gotten his grant on time but because of additional dependent , his time increased. 

My timeline will also be longer than average because I am also waiting for an additional applicant to come to this world. :welcome:


----------



## babajani

olways said:


> I have been waiting for my 190 visa since July 2013. Although in general 4/5 people get their visas in about 6 months, there is still a 20% possibility that one can end up waiting for as long as the 189ers.


Dear Olways

I feel sad for your long ordeal but frankly speaking I have been following this forum for the last 8 months and haven't seen a single 190 applicant from Pakistan who has waited for this long.

There was a guy back from Sep or Oct last year, raufafridi, whose case went for external security check but even then he was granted in 9 months and that also because of filled quota for 190.

I am sure there is something extraordinary with your case and it is definitely an exception. Anyways I wish you get you grant quickly.

Regards


----------



## jfm

Hi everyone

I am new on this forum. Have been a silent viewer of this forum for an year almost. i have one question for the members. I am a 189 applicant and as per my co request submitted by pcc and meds for the family on 10th sep 2014. pcc status has not been converted into received and medicals have not been received either, although its written for every applicant that no further medicals are required. In short my account has not been updated since 28th august 2014. my wife's ielts score was twice uploaded in aug 2014 but its status still shows required. have written to the co through consulted but no response so far. kindly advise!


----------



## Hasnain

jfm said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new on this forum. Have been a silent viewer of this forum for an year almost. i have one question for the members. I am a 189 applicant and as per my co request submitted by pcc and meds for the family on 10th sep 2014. pcc status has not been converted into received and medicals have not been received either, although its written for every applicant that no further medicals are required. In short my account has not been updated since 28th august 2014. my wife's ielts score was twice uploaded in aug 2014 but its status still shows required. have written to the co through consulted but no response so far. kindly advise!


Hi

Brother, don't worry about online status. My online status even till the day of grant, did not change and kept showing same status as it showed on first day. 

"No further medicals required" means that your meds have been finalized (same was the case with me). Other than that, for me, all documents showed "required" even before one minute of my grant.

Don't worry mate, just pray and stay calm. 

Best wishes!


----------



## Rah1x

Hi guyz, 

i have a small issue here, i am trying to get police clearence certificate.. they told me to get nadra cnic verification.. 
So what doea that even mean? I have cnic, and its from nadra... isnt that enough?!!

need help quick.. thanks..


----------



## pak

Dear friends, many thanks for updating me for the process of PCC from Lahore. 
I live in different cities of Pakistan (Islamabad, Rawalpindi, Wah Cantt etc.) during the last 10 years. All more than 6 months. Though my home town is Lahore and currently I am in UAE, do I need to get PCC from all these places ? Kindly help.


----------



## leo128

Hi Pak,
You need to get police clearance from the city which you show as your residence in your application, btw city level doesn't matter much one police clearance from the place of your residence will be fine enough as long as it mention you are cleared.
Also you may need to get pcc from UAE also if it's 12 or more then 12 months there.


----------



## cyberkidpk

hi all

I got the PR this jan and validated in May 2014 before returning to work in Malaysia.
The validation trip was a short 2 day one, just explored Perth etc.

I got married after I got the PR i.e. in April therefore obviously my spouse was not there in the application.

Now I want to apply for 309 but it says that a sponsor to be USUAL RESIDENT of Australia.
I do not plan to move there alone but with my spouse, and currently saving for the big move.(approx 2.5 years)

Now documentation wise, I have proof of marriage, photos, her supplementary credit card, her and my bank correspondence address to the same place, her dependent visa with me as dependent for malaysia, hotel stays slips, joint air travel tickets, form 888 from Australian PR holders, marriage certificate, reception cards, gift slips etc

Should i open up a savings account and send some money there staying offshore? or should i just show the CO my bank statements from Malaysia and Pakistan to affirm that we are saving as a couple for the big move.
Also, my wife is not currently working in malaysia as there is no need but should I ask her to work so that she can contribute to the bills here?

please advice.


----------



## jfm

Hasnain said:


> Hi
> 
> Brother, don't worry about online status. My online status even till the day of grant, did not change and kept showing same status as it showed on first day.
> 
> "No further medicals required" means that your meds have been finalized (same was the case with me). Other than that, for me, all documents showed "required" even before one minute of my grant.
> 
> Don't worry mate, just pray and stay calm.
> 
> Best wishes!


Thanks a lot and congrats for your grant Hasnain. Any idea how long is the processing time after pcc and meds. So far my case is going relatively fast as i applied for 189 in june 2014.

Regards


----------



## indiference

Guys question....if you open an account in Australia, get it activated and then start depositing money in it while being out of Australia, will that amount be subjected to any tax deduction? This question is considering that you have not yet started living in Australia on permanent bases but planning to do so down the line. Comments are welcomed.


----------



## TheExpatriate

indiference said:


> Guys question....if you open an account in Australia, get it activated and then start depositing money in it while being out of Australia, will that amount be subjected to any tax deduction? This question is considering that you have not yet started living in Australia on permanent bases but planning to do so down the line. Comments are welcomed.


Taxation happens only when you LIVE in Australia. This money will not be tax liable

HOWEVER, on another side, AUD has lost significant value recently. from $0.93 to $0.87 USD, and IMF still forecasts it will go down to $0.75 by 2015. You live in the UAE and get paid in AED which is pegged to USD, which means any loss in AUD vs. USD is a loss for you as well.

Saving up in AUD is a BIG mistake now.

Check the graphs here for 1y and 2y patterns.

XE.com - AUD/USD Chart

XE.com - AUD/USD Chart


----------



## TheExpatriate

cyberkidpk said:


> hi all
> 
> I got the PR this jan and validated in May 2014 before returning to work in Malaysia.
> The validation trip was a short 2 day one, just explored Perth etc.
> 
> I got married after I got the PR i.e. in April therefore obviously my spouse was not there in the application.
> 
> Now I want to apply for 309 but it says that a sponsor to be USUAL RESIDENT of Australia.
> *I do not plan to move there alone but with my spouse*, and currently saving for the big move.(approx 2.5 years)
> 
> Now documentation wise, I have proof of marriage, photos, her supplementary credit card, her and my bank correspondence address to the same place, her dependent visa with me as dependent for malaysia, hotel stays slips, joint air travel tickets, form 888 from Australian PR holders, marriage certificate, reception cards, gift slips etc
> 
> Should i open up a savings account and send some money there staying offshore? or should i just show the CO my bank statements from Malaysia and Pakistan to affirm that we are saving as a couple for the big move.
> Also, my wife is not currently working in malaysia as there is no need but should I ask her to work so that she can contribute to the bills here?
> 
> please advice.



You cannot move to Australia with your wife. Full stop. You have to move, settle there, then apply for her, then she has to be offshore for her visa grant.


----------



## asad747

Rah1x said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> i have a small issue here, i am trying to get police clearence certificate.. they told me to get nadra cnic verification..
> So what doea that even mean? I have cnic, and its from nadra... isnt that enough?!!
> 
> need help quick.. thanks..


CNIC verification can be done by any " NADRA SAHULAT GHAR " There are many shops all over which has Nadra Shulat Ghar board hanging (Usually they also do easy paisa and all other similar **** as well  ).. Just ask them if they do CNIC verification. They will give u small slip with verification code & charges about 50 rs.


----------



## Hasnain

jfm said:


> Thanks a lot and congrats for your grant Hasnain. Any idea how long is the processing time after pcc and meds. So far my case is going relatively fast as i applied for 189 in june 2014.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Brother! Please don't be disappointed to look my timeline. I submitted first Med+PCC in Mar 2013. It got expired. Renewed Med+PCC submitted again in .... September 2014 & August 2014 respectively. Got grant recently.

Let's pray and hope for the best!


----------



## syeralia

Hasnain said:


> Thanks Brother! Please don't be disappointed to look my timeline. I submitted first Med+PCC in Mar 2013. It got expired. Renewed Med+PCC submitted again in .... September 2014 & August 2014 respectively. Got grant recently.
> 
> Let's pray and hope for the best!


Pray for me as well i resubmitted my PCC and medd on Co request on 15th of Oct


----------



## indiference

TheExpatriate said:


> Taxation happens only when you LIVE in Australia. This money will not be tax liable HOWEVER, on another side, AUD has lost significant value recently. from $0.93 to $0.87 USD, and IMF still forecasts it will go down to $0.75 by 2015. You live in the UAE and get paid in AED which is pegged to USD, which means any loss in AUD vs. USD is a loss for you as well. Saving up in AUD is a BIG mistake now. Check the graphs here for 1y and 2y patterns. XE.com - AUD/USD Chart XE.com - AUD/USD Chart


Thanks a lot for the advice, i was thinking of depositing specific sum of money to the AUD account every month, however it doesnt seems fesible now after going through this analysis.


----------



## TheExpatriate

indiference said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice, i was thinking of depositing specific sum of money to the AUD account every month, however it doesnt seems fesible now after going through this analysis.


Minor correction to what I said. You'd be tax liable to any interest earned on the money deposited in Australia (but not the money itself), but I think you need to be a millionaire to have enough money to generate enough interest above the taxation threshold


----------



## aspide44

Aoa all,
Alhamdullilah just received my visa 189. it includes my baby and wife It took me exactly one and half year and lots of patience , but finally feeling good to have it . I thank you all for their help on this blog and at the same time best wishes for rest of the people.

__________________
*EOI Recv* 21 April 2013 *Visa 189 Ldge* 23th April 2013 *CO allocated *29 April 2013 *First Form 80 Sub* 7 May 2013 * First-Med Submitted* May 16 2013 *First-PCC submitted* 17May2013 *SecondPCC submitted* 22Aug 2014 *Second-Med submitted* 28Aug2014 * Second-Form80 submitted* October 06 2014 *Second-Form80 changes submitted* October 20th 2014 *Grant* 28 October 2014 *First Entry* Aug 2015


----------



## asad747

aspide44 said:


> Aoa all,
> Alhamdullilah just received my visa 189. it includes my baby and wife It took me exactly one and half year and lots of patience , but finally feeling good to have it . I thank you all for their help on this blog and at the same time best wishes for rest of the people.
> 
> 
> __________________
> *EOI Recv* 21 April 2013 *Visa 189 Ldge* 23th April 2013 *CO allocated *29 April 2013 *First Form 80 Sub* 7 May 2013 * First-Med Submitted* May 16 2013 *First-PCC submitted* 17May2013 *SecondPCC submitted* 22Aug 2014 *Second-Med submitted* 28Aug2014 * Second-Form80 submitted* October 06 2014 *Second-Form80 changes submitted* October 20th 2014 *Grant* 28 October 2014 *First Entry* Aug 2015



Thats a great news. Many Congratulations. Kindly pray for us as well


----------



## longwaiting

*Waiting*

Salam Every one. 
I am new to this forum. Look for 175 applicants still waiting for their Med Call.

I am 175 applicant. Applied: 06-2012, CO Assigned: 08-2012


----------



## indiference

TheExpatriate said:


> Minor correction to what I said. You'd be tax liable to any interest earned on the money deposited in Australia (but not the money itself), but I think you need to be a millionaire to have enough money to generate enough interest above the taxation threshold


Lol.....The threshold level is i suppose AUD 18000/-, yup that gonna reach a lot of principal amount to generate that much interest.


----------



## expat.ict

jfm said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new on this forum. Have been a silent viewer of this forum for an year almost. i have one question for the members. I am a 189 applicant and as per my co request submitted by pcc and meds for the family on 10th sep 2014. pcc status has not been converted into received and medicals have not been received either, although its written for every applicant that no further medicals are required. In short my account has not been updated since 28th august 2014. my wife's ielts score was twice uploaded in aug 2014 but its status still shows required. have written to the co through consulted but no response so far. kindly advise!


Bro, good to hear from a 189 applicant. Can you please share your timeline of EOI lodging, invite and visa lodge and other dates in time line.

I got invite for 189 but i m very confused as to go for it or wait it to expire and then apply for State sponsorship with 190 code as all people are saying 190 applicants getting grant in around 6 months or less


----------



## expat.ict

Hasnain said:


> Hi
> 
> Brother, don't worry about online status. My online status even till the day of grant, did not change and kept showing same status as it showed on first day.
> 
> "No further medicals required" means that your meds have been finalized (same was the case with me). Other than that, for me, all documents showed "required" even before one minute of my grant.
> 
> Don't worry mate, just pray and stay calm.
> 
> Best wishes!



Congrats bro,

can you please update your signature and put the grant date for others to know


----------



## expat.ict

longwaiting said:


> Salam All.
> Looking for GSM 175 applicants who are still waiting for their medical calls.
> I am a 175 applicant with the following details:
> Applied: 06-2012
> CO Assigned: 08-2012


you tried calling them and speak to the DIBP


----------



## TheExpatriate

longwaiting said:


> Salam All.
> Looking for GSM 175 applicants who are still waiting for their medical calls.
> I am a 175 applicant with the following details:
> Applied: 06-2012
> CO Assigned: 08-2012


We have one member, Zahoorahmed, who is waiting since 2010. We have a few recent 175 grantees, indeference who applied in 2007, and another recent grantee (I cannot remember his name unfortunately)


----------



## msohaibkhan

Rah1x said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> i have a small issue here, i am trying to get police clearence certificate.. they told me to get nadra cnic verification..
> So what doea that even mean? I have cnic, and its from nadra... isnt that enough?!!
> 
> need help quick.. thanks..


I got that done from a small photostat shop (NADRA esahulat franchise also) located in Main Ayesha Manzil, next to Dhamthal sweets (Opposite Aga Khan Maternity Hospital). You can check that out on the following link to map

https://www.google.com/maps/place/e...o!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0xbbcab80645d213d2


----------



## samy25

zahoorahmed said:


> yeah *longwaiting*, as *TheExpatriate *mentioned I applied in 2010 and still waiting for the grant. My details are in my signature. FYI, I have created one e-mail group specifically for 175 visa applicants those are still waiting for the grant and all are from HR country - the LR country applicants already got the grant. We frequently communicate over that e-mail group. You can send me your e-mail address using Private Message and I will add you too - it's very helpful as we all are in the same boat.


y dont u call them zahoor?


----------



## Rah1x

Hi Guyz,

I have 2 questions..

1) Did you submit a scanned and certified copy of Skills Assessment? Or directly the PDF sile that came from the sills assessment authority?

2) Can I get a copy of medical reports? Or IOM only uploads it and never give it to the applicant?

Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

samy25 said:


> y dont u call them zahoor?


he did so many times.


----------



## jfm

aspide44 said:


> Aoa all,
> Alhamdullilah just received my visa 189. it includes my baby and wife It took me exactly one and half year and lots of patience , but finally feeling good to have it . I thank you all for their help on this blog and at the same time best wishes for rest of the people.
> 
> __________________
> *EOI Recv* 21 April 2013 *Visa 189 Ldge* 23th April 2013 *CO allocated *29 April 2013 *First Form 80 Sub* 7 May 2013 * First-Med Submitted* May 16 2013 *First-PCC submitted* 17May2013 *SecondPCC submitted* 22Aug 2014 *Second-Med submitted* 28Aug2014 * Second-Form80 submitted* October 06 2014 *Second-Form80 changes submitted* October 20th 2014 *Grant* 28 October 2014 *First Entry* Aug 2015


Congrats!! and wish you all the best!


----------



## bym007

aspide44 said:


> Aoa all,
> Alhamdullilah just received my visa 189. it includes my baby and wife It took me exactly one and half year and lots of patience , but finally feeling good to have it . I thank you all for their help on this blog and at the same time best wishes for rest of the people.
> 
> __________________
> *EOI Recv* 21 April 2013 *Visa 189 Ldge* 23th April 2013 *CO allocated *29 April 2013 *First Form 80 Sub* 7 May 2013 * First-Med Submitted* May 16 2013 *First-PCC submitted* 17May2013 *SecondPCC submitted* 22Aug 2014 *Second-Med submitted* 28Aug2014 * Second-Form80 submitted* October 06 2014 *Second-Form80 changes submitted* October 20th 2014 *Grant* 28 October 2014 *First Entry* Aug 2015


Good luck!


----------



## bym007

indiference said:


> Guys question....if you open an account in Australia, get it activated and then start depositing money in it while being out of Australia, will that amount be subjected to any tax deduction? This question is considering that you have not yet started living in Australia on permanent bases but planning to do so down the line. Comments are welcomed.


If you need to keep money in an offshore account, I will PM you my account details


----------



## bym007

If I was born in KSA, then after high school lived in Pak for about 5 years for education, then moved to UK for about 8+ years, and now back in KSA for last 2+ years. My passport is Pakistani.

Am I still a HR candidate? I know this can be a subjective discussion, but I wanted to hear the word on the street.


----------



## TheExpatriate

bym007 said:


> If I was born in KSA, then after high school lived in Pak for about 5 years for education, then moved to UK for about 8+ years, and now back in KSA for last 2+ years. My passport is Pakistani.
> 
> Am I still a HR candidate? I know this can be a subjective discussion, but I wanted to hear the word on the street.


yes you are ... Even a Saudi citizen (not a resident) is HR....


----------



## adee

bym007 said:


> If I was born in KSA, then after high school lived in Pak for about 5 years for education, then moved to UK for about 8+ years, and now back in KSA for last 2+ years. My passport is Pakistani.
> 
> Am I still a HR candidate? I know this can be a subjective discussion, but I wanted to hear the word on the street.


Your passport determines your country not the country of residence. Living in UK and KSA means you have yo obtain police Clearances from these two countries as well.


----------



## bym007

TheExpatriate said:


> General, 4.5 overall, or letter from her university stating the medium of instruction was English, or letter from her primary AND secondary schools stating the same.
> 
> If all the above fails, there is an additional $5K


When is the latest time to submit her IELTS score card or letter from university? I have to submit everything before 26-Dec-14, and my wife has not even booked her IELTS yet.


----------



## TheExpatriate

bym007 said:


> When is the latest time to submit her IELTS score card or letter from university? I have to submit everything before 26-Dec-14, and my wife has not even booked her IELTS yet.


No you do not have to submit ANYTHING (IELTS or anything else) before 26 Dec.

You just need to fill the eVisa online form and pay the fees. You have ample time to submit Documents, and wife's IELTS is required before the grant, which is not before a year at least, however I urge you not to leave things till the last moment and book her test ASAP (but no rush, you do not need it before Dec)


----------



## bym007

TheExpatriate said:


> No you do not have to submit ANYTHING (IELTS or anything else) before 26 Dec.
> 
> You just need to fill the eVisa online form and pay the fees. You have ample time to submit Documents, and wife's IELTS is required before the grant, which is not before a year at least, however I urge you not to leave things till the last moment and book her test ASAP (but no rush, you do not need it before Dec)


Thanks. By eVisa you mean the details in the ImmiAccount portal. Correct ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

bym007 said:


> Thanks. By eVisa you mean the details in the ImmiAccount portal. Correct ?


no. You go to SkillSelect to your EOI then click Apply Visa, it will launch a 17-page application for you to fill with information about you and your dependents


----------



## Blue Bird

Hi Guys,
I have heard that immigration security clearance teams are bit busy for G20 Meeting in Brisbane. Please confirm
12 Nov to 14 Nov L20 Summit Brisbane
13 Nov to 14 Nov B20 meeting Brisbane
15 Nov to 16 Nov Finance Ministers meeting Brisbane
15 Nov to 16 Nov G20 Leaders' Summit Brisbane

:juggle:


----------



## indiference

bym007 said:


> If you need to keep money in an offshore account, I will PM you my account details


Lol....you got a little late, someone else gave me their account number just 5 min ago


----------



## bym007

TheExpatriate said:


> no. You go to SkillSelect to your EOI then click Apply Visa, it will launch a 17-page application for you to fill with information about you and your dependents


Just a heads up for future reference.

I clicked on "Apply Visa" and followed through the menu's etc. It turns out that it does redirect to immi.gov.au, which is ImmiAccount for "Electronic Lodgement of Visa".

Nontheless, previously I had created an ImmiAccount and pulled information from SS website. Thanks.


----------



## akashif

Dear Group Members,

We have recently submitted our PCCs & Meds. Any wild guesses when should we be expecting our grant? 

Regards,


----------



## adee

akashif said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> We have recently submitted our PCCs & Meds. Any wild guesses when should we be expecting our grant?
> 
> Regards,


Depends if your Security clearance has been done or not. If SC is done thrnt probably week or two otherwise no absole answer


----------



## adee

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have heard that immigration security clearance teams are bit busy for G20 Meeting in Brisbane. Please confirm
> 12 Nov to 14 Nov L20 Summit Brisbane
> 13 Nov to 14 Nov B20 meeting Brisbane
> 15 Nov to 16 Nov Finance Ministers meeting Brisbane
> 15 Nov to 16 Nov G20 Leaders' Summit Brisbane
> 
> :juggle:


Security clearance is done by security agencies not DIBP


----------



## leo128

SC are external security agencies not from DIBP or immigration.


----------



## nabbas85

My timelines for 457 visa are:

Application Lodged with medicals:9th Sept 
Nomination Approved: 25th Sep
Form 80 request: 10th Oct
Visa granted: 27th Oct


----------



## Blue Bird

Dear
I have written same thing the security agencies are busy to clear Brisbane for G20 in November which will slightly affect on immigration outcomes.


----------



## MIAG

How many applicants from Pakistan got their visas from the july batch?


----------



## Blue Bird

MIAG said:


> How many applicants from Pakistan got their visas from the july batch?


MIAG,
3 Pakistani candidates belongs to July batch and all are awaiting
FaysalM: CO : 16 September : Grant : Awaiting
Blue Bird: CO : 28 August : Grant : Awaiting
Usman: CO : 09 September : Grant : Awaiting

August :
Babajani: CO : 16th October : Grant : Awaiting
ENZEE : CO : 15th October: Grant Awaiting

Regards,


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Please note that I am the 4th one from July batch, please see my signatures



Blue Bird said:


> MIAG,
> 3 Pakistani candidates belongs to July batch and all are awaiting
> FaysalM: CO : 16 September : Grant : Awaiting
> Blue Bird: CO : 28 August : Grant : Awaiting
> Usman: CO : 09 September : Grant : Awaiting
> 
> August :
> Babajani: CO : 16th October : Grant : Awaiting
> ENZEE : CO : 15th October: Grant Awaiting
> 
> Regards,


----------



## MIAG

Blue Bird said:


> MIAG,
> 3 Pakistani candidates belongs to July batch and all are awaiting
> FaysalM: CO : 16 September : Grant : Awaiting
> Blue Bird: CO : 28 August : Grant : Awaiting
> Usman: CO : 09 September : Grant : Awaiting
> 
> August :
> Babajani: CO : 16th October : Grant : Awaiting
> ENZEE : CO : 15th October: Grant Awaiting
> 
> Regards,


Just need to wait.... nothing much any one can do at this stage!!


----------



## Blue Bird

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Please note that I am the 4th one from July batch, please see my signatures


I am sorry these are visa sub class 190.


----------



## leo128

Hi Bluebird,
Can you share the source from where it is stated that agencies are busy ?
Just to let everyone know so that people can have get updated info from same reference.
Thx


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

Case Officer Assigned today : Adelaide Team 2. Only medicals is requested... I think count down starts today?


----------



## shoaib.pk

Dear Friends, I have received my grant today. It was a long wait during which you guys were a lot of help. Thank you all. Stay blessed and I pray you receive your grants very soon.


----------



## taz_mt

shoaib.pk said:


> Dear Friends, I have received my grant today. It was a long wait during which you guys were a lot of help. Thank you all. Stay blessed and I pray you receive your grants very soon.


perfect, congratulations. all the best for your future.


----------



## samy25

today asked contacted by team 13 asked for some explanation regarding some gaps.. replied promptly...


----------



## MYI

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Case Officer Assigned today : Adelaide Team 2. Only medicals is requested... I think count down starts today?


Dear,

Adelaide Team 2 is also assigned to me as well (assigned 21 Oct), i applied for visa 189 and i am currently residing in saudia... they asked for my medical, saudi PCC & form 1221 .i have already uploaded and emailed Medical & Saudi PCC but i have sent a query to them regarding completing form 1221 but they didn't responded yet.

Can anyone tell if Pakistanis living abroad like Middle east, getting grant early as compared to one living in paksitan.

Dear All,

I am new member and i have applied for visa 189 and want to add my timeline as others member did... how can i add it


----------



## samy25

MYI said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new member and i have applied for visa 189 and want to add my timeline as others member did... how can i add it


click on control panel and click on edit signature ... so add ur time line there


----------



## Visionary

Anyone got allocated a CO after applying in Sept 14 ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

longwaiting said:


> Thanks zahoorahmed.
> What reply are you getting if you try contacting the CO? You have an idea about what is causing the delay?
> 
> Please add me to the group as well.
> taoo4all<>hotmail.com
> 
> you will need to replace <> with @ in the address.


175 PG5 is delayed since 190 and 189 are both PG3 and PG4 respectively, this is why 175 PG5 applicants keep getting pushed down.


----------



## TheExpatriate

longwaiting said:


> But according to the immigation website the GSM 175 class is still PG4
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


there are 175ers who are PG4 and others - like zahoorahmed - who are PG5, depending on the ANZSCO Code.

In the same page you are quoting you will see 175 under both PG4 and PG5


----------



## longwaiting

TheExpatriate said:


> there are 175ers who are PG4 and others - like zahoorahmed - who are PG5, depending on the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> In the same page you are quoting you will see 175 under both PG4 and PG5


My ANZSCO is on the SoL so I guess I should be on PG4. 

Any idea on the timelines on the last 175 case which got a MC. That might help me guess where i stand.


----------



## TheExpatriate

longwaiting said:


> My ANZSCO is on the SoL so I guess I should be on PG4.
> 
> Any idea on the timelines on the last 175 case which got a MC. That might help me guess where i stand.


MC?


----------



## longwaiting

Medical Call.
pardon me if I have not yet gotten used to the jargon used on this forum.


----------



## TheExpatriate

longwaiting said:


> Medical Call.
> pardon me if I have not yet gotten used to the jargon used on this forum.


how about PCC?


----------



## longwaiting

I haven't received a request for medical or PCC yet


----------



## danish160

Guys, I have a little confusion. 

I recently got email from GSM brisbane team requesting for PCC and medicals. I have taken the medical exam with IOM karachi and uploaded PCC on e-lodgement application. 

Q1. Before uploading, the progress column in the online application was showing 'Requested' for PCC. Now it has changed to 'Required' and it is the same for 5 days now. I have sent a query to my CO abt this but they have not replied yet. Is it something to be worried about ?

Q2. IOM says they will upload medical results directly. How would I know about the status of my medical test? 

Your response will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## zahoorahmed

longwaiting said:


> My ANZSCO is on the SoL so I guess I should be on PG4.
> 
> Any idea on the timelines on the last 175 case which got a MC. That might help me guess where i stand.


@ longwaiting

What's the "ANZSCO Code" you applied under?

It will tell exactly you are in G4 or G5


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

danish160 said:


> Guys, I have a little confusion.
> 
> I recently got email from GSM brisbane team requesting for PCC and medicals. I have taken the medical exam with IOM karachi and uploaded PCC on e-lodgement application.
> 
> Q1. Before uploading, the progress column in the online application was showing 'Requested' for PCC. Now it has changed to 'Required' and it is the same for 5 days now. I have sent a query to my CO abt this but they have not replied yet. Is it something to be worried about ?
> 
> Q2. IOM says they will upload medical results directly. How would I know about the status of my medical test?
> 
> Your response will be appreciated. Thanks.


For your question 2, please visit the following link for details...

Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## MIAG

below link only shows the details of the applicant, it does not show the status: any idea guyz !!

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## adee

MYI said:


> Dear,
> 
> Adelaide Team 2 is also assigned to me as well (assigned 21 Oct), i applied for visa 189 and i am currently residing in saudia... they asked for my medical, saudi PCC & form 1221 .i have already uploaded and emailed Medical & Saudi PCC but i have sent a query to them regarding completing form 1221 but they didn't responded yet.
> 
> Can anyone tell if Pakistanis living abroad like Middle east, getting grant early as compared to one living in paksitan.


It doesn't matter living in other country. KsA is a high risk country as well.
By the way for 189 visa and being an applicant from high risk country;means we are talking about a time frame ranging from 12-24 months provided if SECURITY checks are requested by DIBP.


----------



## danish160

mshahidrazzaq said:


> For your question 2, please visit the following link for details...
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination


I have already arranged and taken my medical examination. I am just curious about its status because there is no way to know that.


----------



## jfm

shoaib.pk said:


> Dear Friends, I have received my grant today. It was a long wait during which you guys were a lot of help. Thank you all. Stay blessed and I pray you receive your grants very soon.


Congrats! and wish u all the best for the future!


----------



## Bret Hart

adee said:


> It doesn't matter living in other country. KsA is a high risk country as well.
> By the way for 189 visa and being an applicant from high risk country;means we are talking about a time frame ranging from 12-24 months provided if SECURITY checks are requested by DIBP.


I guess it is the riskiest country on this earth... This Talibani /Al Qaeda epidemic originated from KSA... I'm afraid that's a bitter truth...


----------



## MYI

adee said:


> It doesn't matter living in other country. KsA is a high risk country as well.
> By the way for 189 visa and being an applicant from high risk country;means we are talking about a time frame ranging from 12-24 months provided if SECURITY checks are requested by DIBP.


Thanks, I was hoping that i might get it early. However, My friend who applied from KSA for 190 just got the grant after 5 days the CO was Allocated and asked him to submit Medical.


----------



## TheExpatriate

MYI said:


> Thanks, I was hoping that i might get it early. However, My friend who applied from KSA for 190 just got the grant after 5 days the CO was Allocated and asked him to submit Medical.


where is he from and what visa did he apply for? these two factors are sometimes VERY significant. Example : a Pakistani applying for 190 would get his visa LONG before a fellow Pakistani applying for 189


----------



## MYI

TheExpatriate said:


> where is he from and what visa did he apply for? these two factors are sometimes VERY significant. Example : a Pakistani applying for 190 would get his visa LONG before a fellow Pakistani applying for 189


He was a Pakistani, working in saudi arabia and he applied for 190 visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate

MYI said:


> He was a Pakistani, working in saudi arabia and he applied for 190 visa.


190 is the key factor here


----------



## jfm

How much are the chances of getting a grant earlier after getting medicals and pcc call incase of 189?

Anyone!


----------



## TheExpatriate

jfm said:


> How much are the chances of getting a grant earlier after getting medicals and pcc call incase of 189?
> 
> Anyone!


When did you lodge? what is your gender and family situation?


----------



## jfm

TheExpatriate said:


> When did you lodge? what is your gender and family situation?


Applied for 189 visa on 11th June, 2014 and completed medicals and pcc in early September 2014. My wife and two daughters are applicants along with me and I am an engineer.


----------



## TheExpatriate

jfm said:


> Applied for 189 visa on 11th June, 2014 and completed medicals and pcc in early September 2014. My wife and two daughters are applicants along with me and I am an engineer.


I'd hate to bust your balls, but you are looking at 12-24 months


----------



## Lord Raven

What is the email address please?

The auto-replying one does not tell you anything. Just that turn out is 13 weeks and the currently processed applications.



blacknight_81 said:


> Send them an email to check.


----------



## Lord Raven

Dear you're right, unnecessarily corresponding with them only delays your case time.



Awan's opinion said:


> They will send you CID no. Through post. And then they never liked to be contacted untill you get knowledge by auto reply processing email that your cid date cases are processed
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Lord Raven

I think I better wait in that case.

What is the email address, I only know the one that sends you an auto-reply.



hanali said:


> For me, my receipt of EA payment arrived after 45 days.
> 
> DO not worry. If you do not get it in reasonable time, then send them email with all details. What I have found during my interactions with EA, they are always very supportive.


----------



## waseem_expat

A friend of mine got the grant on 28 Oct 14. He lodged 189 application in June 2013 and did his Med + PCC in May 2014. He has wife and a kid as dependants.


----------



## mshoaib

waseem_expat said:


> A friend of mine got the grant on 28 Oct 14. He lodged 189 application in June 2013 and did his Med + PCC in May 2014. He has wife and a kid as dependants.


Good to know that. 

Based on the timelines, I see my grant coming somewhere in next month IA.


----------



## waseem_expat

mshoaib said:


> Good to know that.
> 
> Based on the timelines, I see my grant coming somewhere in next month IA.


we both have similar timelines.. I will be keeping an eye on your posts


----------



## taz_mt

do they usually notify you that your application is now under ESC? 
or you only find out once you ask them?


----------



## Waqarali20005

Once upon a time this forum had members like Nuked, Expat dude, Bee, Mshoaib, Millenium Bug and many others who just simply disappeared after getting the visa grant... Guys we need you. come back. @ Shel, you should consider adding a future of tagging a member, like we do in FB or twitter etc..


----------



## mshoaib

waseem_expat said:


> we both have similar timelines.. I will be keeping an eye on your posts


BTW, whats the status of your application. 

Mine is ESC as being communicated since last 3 months.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Quick question. If in my account for form 80 it shows "NOT REQUIRED" does that mean my security checks are completed ??


----------



## TheExpatriate

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Quick question. If in my account for form 80 it shows "NOT REQUIRED" does that mean my security checks are completed ??


document status is rubbish ...... completely irrelevant.


----------



## MYI

Dear Guys,

I have applied for 189 visa on 23rd August 2014, Attached all documents except medical and PCC by 28 August, Co was allocated on 21st October (Adelaide Team 2) asking me to submit PCC, Medical & form 1221. All the documents submitted on 27 October... Now waiting.

I need to know once the CO asked for medical and PCC how much time do they require to give grant as nearly all my documents are submitted... I am only applying for myself no dependent.


----------



## TheExpatriate

MYI said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa on 23rd August 2014, Attached all documents except medical and PCC by 28 August, Co was allocated on 21st October (Adelaide Team 2) asking me to submit PCC, Medical & form 1221. All the documents submitted on 27 October... Now waiting.
> 
> I need to know once the CO asked for medical and PCC how much time do they require to give grant as nearly all my documents are submitted... I am only applying for myself no dependent.


12 to 18 months supposedly


----------



## jfm

anybody have an idea when a case is sent for external security checks. Like getting a medical and pcc call means either the security checks have been completed or they are not required? 

my personal opinion is that they won't ask for medical and pcc if they have yet to finish external security checks because security checks can take very long.


----------



## TheExpatriate

jfm said:


> anybody have an idea when a case is sent for external security checks. Like getting a medical and pcc call means either the security checks have been completed or they are not required?
> 
> my personal opinion is that they won't ask for medical and pcc if they have yet to finish external security checks because security checks can take very long.


Recently it has been noticed that for HR applicants, they request Meds/PCCs before beginning ESC, and then when ESC concludes, they request them again if if they had expired

they actually DO ask for them BEFORE, and the reasoning is, if you - God forbid - fail Meds/PCCs, then they can reject you and save the effort, time and money required to process the lengthy ESC


----------



## jfm

TheExpatriate said:


> Recently it has been noticed that for HR applicants, they request Meds/PCCs before beginning ESC, and then when ESC concludes, they request them again if if they had expired
> 
> they actually DO ask for them BEFORE, and the reasoning is, if you - God forbid - fail Meds/PCCs, then they can reject you and save the effort, time and money required to process the lengthy ESC


Can you quote any reference regarding this policy of DIBP?


----------



## TheExpatriate

jfm said:


> Can you quote any reference regarding this policy of DIBP?


There is no reference and it is not a policy.... actually, if you scour DIBP website you won't even find a mention of ESC or anything of this sort.

Just go through the hundreds of pages in this thread and you will see that I am right about it ...... I have not seen even ONE male Pakistani 189 applicant not going through the ESC ...... Even females, I have only seen one or two Female Pakistani 189ers go swiftly through ..... An initial (shortly after lodgement) Meds/PCC Call for a Male Pakistani 189er means nothing unfortunately I am sorry to say so.

Again, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it's better to manage your expectations and definitely false hope is not something you want to fall victim to


----------



## bym007

TheExpatriate said:


> There is no reference and it is not a policy.... actually, if you scour DIBP website you won't even find a mention of ESC or anything of this sort.
> 
> Just go through the hundreds of pages in this thread and you will see that I am right about it ...... I have not seen even ONE male Pakistani 189 applicant not going through the ESC ...... Even females, I have only seen one or two Female Pakistani 189ers go swiftly through ..... An initial (shortly after lodgement) Meds/PCC Call for a Male Pakistani 189er means nothing unfortunately I am sorry to say so.
> 
> Again, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it's better to manage your expectations and definitely false hope is not something you want to fall victim to


^^ The man/woman is on the money!


----------



## taz_mt

TheExpatriate said:


> There is no reference and it is not a policy.... actually, if you scour DIBP website you won't even find a mention of ESC or anything of this sort.
> 
> Just go through the hundreds of pages in this thread and you will see that I am right about it ...... I have not seen even ONE male Pakistani 189 applicant not going through the ESC ...... Even females, I have only seen one or two Female Pakistani 189ers go swiftly through ..... An initial (shortly after lodgement) Meds/PCC Call for a Male Pakistani 189er means nothing unfortunately I am sorry to say so.
> 
> Again, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it's better to manage your expectations and definitely false hope is not something you want to fall victim to


thats true, 

but i had asked this earlier, do they notify you however that you are now under ESC, so one can start counting down, or is this something they ussually dont announce?


----------



## TheExpatriate

imtiazmt said:


> thats true,
> 
> but i had asked this earlier, do they notify you however that you are now under ESC, so one can start counting down, or is this something they ussually dont announce?


No. They do not send announcements, but if you inquire (via email or phone), they will tell you that you are under security check.


----------



## Bret Hart

TheExpatriate said:


> Recently it has been noticed that for HR applicants, they request Meds/PCCs before beginning ESC, and then when ESC concludes, they request them again if if they had expired
> 
> they actually DO ask for them BEFORE, and the reasoning is, if you - God forbid - fail Meds/PCCs, then they can reject you and save the effort, time and money required to process the lengthy ESC



Strongly agree... I have gone through the same situation, which means that I would probably have to pay for MEDs again ... that's ridiculous... 

Wish I was Pakistani with an Indian nationality !!! I would have been settled in OZ by now instead of consistently hearing that ESC are being undertaken...

Being Pakistani nowadays requires a lot of patience ... I feel really sad to acknowledge that we r treated like slaves who are powerless and abused all the time, but still we can't object. 

No one trusts us and is eager to listen to us. All thanks to our toxic politics, incompetent govt and corrupt system...

Even if Jinnah was alive today, he would have been the first ones to emigrate.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Bret Hart said:


> Strongly agree... I have gone through the same situation, which means that I would probably have to pay for MEDs again ... that's ridiculous...
> 
> Wish I was Pakistani with an Indian nationality !!! I would have been settled in OZ by now instead of consistently hearing that ESC are being undertaken...
> 
> Being Pakistani nowadays requires a lot of patience ... I feel really sad to acknowledge that we r treated like slaves who are powerless and abused all the time, but still we can't object.
> 
> No one trusts us and is eager to listen to us. All thanks to our toxic politics, incompetent govt and corrupt system...
> 
> Even if Jinnah was alive today, he would have been the first ones to emigrate.


Probably Muhammad Bin Qassim would've immigrated himself. LOL

Egyptians aren't far better than Pakistanis, I can perfectly relate to your plight as I need a visa to travel to ALMOST everywhere ..... and getting one is never easy. Even some Arab countries don't want Egyptian workers on work visas anymore


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Dear All,

Appreciate if someone can guide me in respect of below queries:

1. Has anyone utilized a professional resume writer? I am thinking of hiring one to improve my chances. Any suggestions

2. I intend to apply for my parents tourist visa application before moving in Feb 2015. Form asks where they can stay and arranging insurance. Can anyone please guide me in this respect?

Thanks


----------



## Bret Hart

TheExpatriate said:


> Probably Muhammad Bin Qassim would've immigrated himself. LOL
> 
> Egyptians aren't far better than Pakistanis, I can perfectly relate to your plight as I need a visa to travel to ALMOST everywhere ..... and getting one is never easy. Even some Arab countries don't want Egyptian workers on work visas anymore


LOLz!!! Correct mate ....Unfortunately, we're all in the same boat.

Don't know who to blame, our ancestors or luck???

You're right!!!these GCC rascals are too racist & arrogant. They consider themselves as superpower & don't treat well the people from less-fortunate countries...


----------



## mithu93ku

Hi ahmedkhoja,
1. you can write your own resume . Follow
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...al-resume-writing-australian-job-hunting.html
2. First, You have to eligible to apply visitor visa for your parents . (i.e -Your current residential address in Australia, Your telephone numbers, Employment status ).


----------



## rooks

TheExpatriate said:


> There is no reference and it is not a policy.... actually, if you scour DIBP website you won't even find a mention of ESC or anything of this sort.
> 
> Just go through the hundreds of pages in this thread and you will see that I am right about it ...... I have not seen even ONE male Pakistani 189 applicant not going through the ESC ...... Even females, I have only seen one or two Female Pakistani 189ers go swiftly through ..... An initial (shortly after lodgement) Meds/PCC Call for a Male Pakistani 189er means nothing unfortunately I am sorry to say so.
> 
> Again, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it's better to manage your expectations and definitely false hope is not something you want to fall victim to


Dear Expatriate,

Thank you for your precious and in depth commentary. Please let me know how do they handle 190??

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

rooks said:


> Dear Expatriate,
> 
> Thank you for your precious and in depth commentary. Please let me know how do they handle 190??
> 
> Thanks


190 is way faster than 189


----------



## rooks

TheExpatriate said:


> 190 is way faster than 189


Agreed, but now the immigration site does not relate 189 or 190 to HR countries! rather it states 03 months for both


----------



## mithu93ku

rooks said:


> Agreed, but now the immigration site does not relate 189 or 190 to HR countries! rather it states 03 months for both


3 months for both but percentage is 70-75. We are in those 25-30 %.


----------



## TheExpatriate

rooks said:


> Agreed, but now the immigration site does not relate 189 or 190 to HR countries! rather it states 03 months for both


Look at timelines of Pakistani and Bangladeshi applicants for both visas on this forum and you will realise the stark difference. 190 goes through in 3-6 months while 189 takes 1-2 years.


----------



## rooks

mithu93ku said:


> 3 months for both but percentage is 70-75. We are in those 25-30 %.


Thank you mithu93ku, by the way how are civil engineering jobs down under?


----------



## mithu93ku

rooks said:


> Thank you mithu93ku, by the way how are civil engineering jobs down under?


Hi rooks,
I had just completed my IED , yet to move permanently. I am an architect not from civil engineering though I am in construction industry . 
Construction Industry is in its peak in Australia now. So, high demand of civil engineering jobs is expected.


----------



## sultanshah

Dear brothers,

I have a question. I am an electrical engineer from Pakistan. I have 5 years work experience which is also assessed by engineers Australia. If I complete 60 points (190 visa) without claiming points for work experience, will DIBP create any problem or issue?. Acctually I am not confident about my employers. My last employer has winded up the company and there is an issue with my new employer.

points distribution:
age: 30, qualification: 15, IELTS: 10, Nomination: 5. total: 60 points.

Please discuss.

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

sultanshah said:


> Dear brothers,
> 
> I have a question. I am an electrical engineer from Pakistan. I have 5 years work experience which is also assessed by engineers Australia. If I complete 60 points (190 visa) without claiming points for work experience, will DIBP create any problem or issue?. Acctually I am not confident about my employers. My last employer has winded up the company and there is an issue with my new employer.
> 
> points distribution:
> age: 30, qualification: 15, IELTS: 10, Nomination: 5. total: 60 points.
> 
> Please discuss.
> 
> Regards


some states will only accept people with a minimum # of years of experience


----------



## sultanshah

TheExpatriate said:


> some states will only accept people with a minimum # of years of experience


NSW has no requirement for work experience


----------



## shehpar

Bret Hart said:


> Strongly agree... I have gone through the same situation, which means that I would probably have to pay for MEDs again ... that's ridiculous...
> 
> Wish I was Pakistani with an Indian nationality !!! I would have been settled in OZ by now instead of consistently hearing that ESC are being undertaken...
> 
> Being Pakistani nowadays requires a lot of patience ... I feel really sad to acknowledge that we r treated like slaves who are powerless and abused all the time, but still we can't object.
> 
> No one trusts us and is eager to listen to us. All thanks to our toxic politics, incompetent govt and corrupt system...
> 
> Even if Jinnah was alive today, he would have been the first ones to emigrate.


Hi Friend,

You seem to be frustrated from pakistan or being a pakistani. Why dont you believe on your fate? If ALLAH wants you to immigrate then you will get even without your consent but if there is something decided different than what you want then no one can help you in this. 
Stay calm, there is nothing wrong in being pakistani. its about the process / background checks and most important the profession on which you intend to move.


----------



## Waqarali20005

sultanshah said:


> NSW has no requirement for work experience


As long as you achieve 60 points, There would be no issue at all.


----------



## Waqarali20005

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Appreciate if someone can guide me in respect of below queries:
> 
> 1. Has anyone utilized a professional resume writer? I am thinking of hiring one to improve my chances. Any suggestions
> 
> 2. I intend to apply for my parents tourist visa application before moving in Feb 2015. Form asks where they can stay and arranging insurance. Can anyone please guide me in this respect?
> 
> Thanks


You can apply for parents visit visa only aftr moving to australia pwrmanently.


----------



## girlaussie

1: Do some online research, you will find plenty Australian resume templates, that would be good to start with. 

2: You can't sponsor till you meet the 'Usual Resident' criteria which means you live & work in Australia. 

Girl Aussie



ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Appreciate if someone can guide me in respect of below queries:
> 
> 1. Has anyone utilized a professional resume writer? I am thinking of hiring one to improve my chances. Any suggestions
> 
> 2. I intend to apply for my parents tourist visa application before moving in Feb 2015. Form asks where they can stay and arranging insurance. Can anyone please guide me in this respect?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Blue Bird

Quote:
Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
July:
FaysalM: CO : 16 September : Grant : Awaiting
Blue Bird: CO : 28 August : Grant : Awaiting
Usman: CO : 09 September : Grant : Awaiting
Rooks: CO : 12 October : Grant : Awaiting

August :
Babajani: CO : 16th October : Grant : Awaiting
ENZEE : CO : 15th October: Grant :Awaiting

Regards,
Any update on July applicants:juggle:


----------



## girlaussie

this is so funny but probably very true 

Girl Aussie 



Bret Hart said:


> Even if Jinnah was alive today, he would have been the first ones to emigrate.


----------



## zain01

Bret Hart said:


> LOLz!!! Correct mate ....Unfortunately, we're all in the same boat.
> 
> Don't know who to blame, our ancestors or luck???
> 
> You're right!!!these GCC rascals are too racist & arrogant. They consider themselves as superpower & don't treat well the people from less-fortunate countries...


I have read your comments before as well and let me try to give you the answers and comments on your irrational statements

1) Wish I was Pakistani with an Indian nationality .

Comments- I certainly wish you were not a Pakistani either, if these minor things have made you forgotten what our beautiful country Pakistan has given us; it is quite likely that you will never appreciate anything. 

2) Being Pakistani nowadays requires a lot of patience ... I feel really sad to acknowledge that we r treated like slaves who are powerless and abused all the time, but still we can't object.

Comments: Please speak for yourself, myself and others certainly don't feel that way.

3) No one trusts us and is eager to listen to us. All thanks to our toxic politics, incompetent govt and corrupt system.

Comments: Spot on! and this system was developed by??? It wasn't like this in 1947 or was it?

4)Even if Jinnah was alive today, he would have been the first ones to emigrate.

Comments: what do you mean by Jinna? It's Mr Jinnah. The country you are so desperate to migrate to, people don't take last name like that (you call dogs like that). Have some respect for others. And I would strongly reject your opinion. If Mr Jinnah was alive, things would have been so much better. 

5)these GCC rascals are too racist & arrogant. They consider themselves as superpower & don't treat well the people from less-fortunate countries.

Comments: You are way out of line over here. Racist? who isn't? No one is arrogant, I think scrutiny was the word you were after. I feel very fortunate that I am from Pakistan. If you feel less fortunate, please don't generalise.

I hope when you will land in Australia you'll be more polite.

Thanks,

Zain


----------



## jfm

TheExpatriate said:


> There is no reference and it is not a policy.... actually, if you scour DIBP website you won't even find a mention of ESC or anything of this sort.
> 
> Just go through the hundreds of pages in this thread and you will see that I am right about it ...... I have not seen even ONE male Pakistani 189 applicant not going through the ESC ...... Even females, I have only seen one or two Female Pakistani 189ers go swiftly through ..... An initial (shortly after lodgement) Meds/PCC Call for a Male Pakistani 189er means nothing unfortunately I am sorry to say so.
> 
> Again, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it's better to manage your expectations and definitely false hope is not something you want to fall victim to


You are right, but i have seen many cases of friends who have been granted visa within a few months but they were mostly 190 applicants. Why aren't these long external checks used for these applicants from Pakistan. Why is there a special treatment for 189 applicants from Pakistan


----------



## zain01

jfm said:


> You are right, but i have seen many cases of friends who have been granted visa within a few months but they were mostly 190 applicants. Why aren't these long external checks used for these applicants from Pakistan. Why is there a special treatment for 189 applicants from Pakistan


I was an on-shore applicant and it take me around 15 months. I investigated this matter and you will be surprised to know that it is not Australian Government who hold your visa, it is Pakistan's Government who is not helpful at all.

Why Indian or other high risk countries get security clearance straight away? Unlike Pakistan, other countries are using on-line system for security verification that Immi has access to.

With Pakistan external security check; it is all paper based. We all know how motivated people are back in Pakistan to do their job, I won't go into that. 

When you will come to Australia and if unfortunately you need to call 'High commission of Pakistan in Australia'. They will treat you like crap, they don't even greet you and most likely will hang the call on your face.


----------



## jfm

zain01 said:


> I was an on-shore applicant and it take me around 15 months. I investigated this matter and you will be surprised to know that it is not Australian Government who hold your visa, it is Pakistan's Government who is not helpful at all.
> 
> Why Indian or other high risk countries get security clearance straight away? Unlike Pakistan, other countries are using on-line system for security verification that Immi has access to.
> 
> With Pakistan external security check; it is all paper based. We all know how motivated people are back in Pakistan to do their job, I won't go into that.
> 
> When you will come to Australia and if unfortunately you need to call 'High commission of Pakistan in Australia'. They will treat you like crap, they don't even greet you and most likely will hang the call on your face.


Ok! but why are the external checks done quicker by the same authorities for 190 applicants and it takes like ever for 189 applicants


----------



## zain01

jfm said:


> Ok! but why are the external checks done quicker by the same authorities for 190 applicants and it takes like ever for 189 applicants


Good question - 190 is on priority 1, I am assuming they process 190 security application fairly quickly. Maybe they don't distribute the workload equally(70% 190 and 30% 189) Or, when they don't have any 190s around they process 189.


----------



## girlaussie

I guess the only reason is the feature of both subclass 189/190 : 

189 Features: This visa is for points-tested skilled workers who are *not* sponsored by an employer or family member or nominated by a state or territory government.

190 Features: This visa is for points-tested skilled workers who *are nominated* by a state or territory government agency.

Hence the priority & security check for both subclass varies.

Girl Aussie 



zain01 said:


> Good question - 190 is on priority 1, I am assuming they process 190 security application fairly quickly. Maybe they don't distribute the workload equally(70% 190 and 30% 189) Or, when they don't have any 190s around they process 189.


----------



## xxx

Hi
How much time ESC takes if applicant is resident of GCC contry for past 3 years? Does it takes comparatively more time since it requires security check from original as well as resident country? 

Thanks
xxx


----------



## TheExpatriate

jfm said:


> You are right, but i have seen many cases of friends who have been granted visa within a few months but they were mostly *190 applicants. *Why aren't these long external checks used for these applicants from Pakistan. Why is there a special treatment for 189 applicants from Pakistan


the keyword in your comment above is 190. 

190 is Priority Group 3, 189 is Priority Group 4. Hence 190 - including its security check - is streamlined and is much faster than 189.


----------



## TheExpatriate

xxx said:


> Hi
> How much time ESC takes if applicant is resident of GCC contry for past 3 years? Does it takes comparatively more time since it requires security check from original as well as resident country?
> 
> Thanks
> xxx


no difference unfortunately. We have many Pakistani members who have been living in the UAE for years and all of them waited or are still waiting for their grant for a long time


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Not funny, its sad 



girlaussie said:


> this is so funny but probably very true
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## xxx

What does ESC involves? Is it only about character?


----------



## TheExpatriate

xxx said:


> What does ESC involves? Is it only about character?


No body knows. However, I believe they look for any character concern, suspicious connections to any illegal organizations ...etc.


----------



## Khamoshie

TheExpatriate said:


> Recently it has been noticed that for HR applicants, they request Meds/PCCs before beginning ESC, and then when ESC concludes, they request them again if if they had expired
> 
> they actually DO ask for them BEFORE, and the reasoning is, if you - God forbid - fail Meds/PCCs, then they can reject you and save the effort, time and money required to process the lengthy ESC


Couldn't agree more...in fact my first post on this thread was about the same issue...I was accused of "stereotyping" and "painting case officers with false allegations" ...Somehow my Pakistani brothers still have their hopes up high...

Unfortunately the cleared ESC does not necessarily translate into grant... One of my friends who applied for 189 in early 2013 and underwent Meds in about the same period recently got confirmation of cleared ESC and was obviously asked to undergo meds again... his kid (now almost 16 months old) is developmentally delayed and unable to walk yet (although he has no medical conditions whatsoever.. he is just a late bloomer)... and guess what the medicals of his kid were referred and rejected this time around... the result...months of waiting... hundreds of thousands of rupees... loads of efforts and hopes... wasted and went down the drain... things would have been different had he received a timely grant....


----------



## samy25

@expatriate..

in my case last i called to be assured if my doc has been received , they said that all are recieved , it looks fine and we do not need any thing else. plus your application is with external agencies for routine processing.

but yesterday i got an email from team 13 and they wanted me to explain the gap ( in form 80)between middle school and high school break and how i supported my self financially  

.
my query is that if application was with external security then how team 13 is on initial stage of processing .. confuseeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## GinjaNINJA

samy25 said:


> @expatriate..
> 
> in my case last i called to be assured if my doc has been received , they said that all are recieved , it looks fine and we do not need any thing else. plus your application is with external agencies for routine processing.
> 
> but yesterday i got an email from team 13 and they wanted me to explain the gap ( in form 80)between middle school and high school break and how i supported my self financially
> 
> .
> my query is that if application was with external security then how team 13 is on initial stage of processing .. confuseeeeeeeeeeed


As far as I know Team 13 is responsible for security checks. Hence the gap question was chucked at ya.


----------



## samy25

GinjaNINJA said:


> As far as I know Team 13 is responsible for security checks. Hence the gap question was chucked at ya.


oh welll ... i thought team 13 is for early preparation and processing before CO allocation...


----------



## sunnyalt

*189 Visa Processing*

Hello Everyone,

I need some advice. I emailed my CO a few weeks ago about the status of my application and this was his reply:

______________________

We are still waiting for outcome of the checks mentioned below. You and your spouse have met all other requirements.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive time frame for finalization of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalized as quickly as possible.

______________________

Now my question is: 

Has my application undergone external security checks? 

Anyone call help me what CO means with all this information?

Thanks


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I could not understand the fact how is it possible that those guys who applied for 190 visa can get through the security checks so quick (like lightening fast) but 189 visa applicants get delayed (I meant the HR country guys). 

Probably (which is my thinking and it MAY be wrong), they purposefully linger on the case so that if there is something '-ve' or bad about a particular applicant which he/she is (IF)hiding, it can surface in this time duration of 'quarantine'. Or in other words they wanna check 500% (as per their thinking) that the guy from HR country whom they are letting in is 'Mr. Clean' and 'Mr. Right' 

Another thing which I had seen is that, if the applicant is 'SHE' and married (from HR country), they (SHE AND HER SPOUSE) get the visa results in normal 4-6 months (quick 189 time window) which does not make sense to me. I am referring to her spouse.

Whatever be the scenario, we(HR country ppl) lose 2+ precious years of our lives just thinking and making plans and losing time. It takes hardly 1.5 years to get a MS degree from any TOP US schools if you have 'enough' skills. Just my two cents about the WORTH of '2+ years'. 

As you said above of losing sorrowful journey of visa application and things like that in my case :

I lost 400,000 $ worth scholarship FROM ONE OF THEIR BEST SCHOOL AT THE BEST PLACE ON PLANET EARTH IN OZ LAND which was 100% free (from visa application fees till the health insurance of the last day of my stay) and I competed among 25,000 students and due to a **** 'ego' problem of our country bureaucracy I could NOT get my 'rightful' documentation and could NOT fly. Even that was so worth full that Aussies themselves don't get it. 

So, I had to gave up the scholarship. But 1/2 part of giving up my scholarship had a hand in this delaying of this immigration process. I STILL FEEL THE PAIN of losing that due to this process. Thanks to our 'SONS OF SOILS' that they malign our country name so much that showing our identity to the people of the world becomes a sin .

^^ Sorry for being so long but its just a matter of fact.


----------



## mfa

hi all,

if one has 60 points under 189 , does it makes sense to retake IELTS to increase points to 70 ? please advise , how much it can be beneficial ?


----------



## waseem_expat

mfa said:


> hi all,
> 
> if one has 60 points under 189 , does it makes sense to retake IELTS to increase points to 70 ? please advise , how much it can be beneficial ?


Points only increase your chance of getting the Invitation( EOI ). It has no effect on your visa processing. I haven't looked at SkillSet numbers lately but I believe people with 60 points are getting the Invitation in first draw.


----------



## emran

Hi Guys,

After a long Hiatus, I came back to this forum with a question and sincere advice from seniors. 

I have received 7 in all IELTS and will be claiming 10 points. The problem is that I currently have 60 points in 189 visa with 32 age. My occupation 263111 is only listed in this visa. 

I only have 9 months till I will be 33 years old on 24th July. Should I apply for this Visa now? Or should I wait, till my occupation is in the 190 visa list?

What is the current processing time for 189 visa?

Regards,


----------



## danish160

sunnyalt said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need some advice. I emailed my CO a few weeks ago about the status of my application and this was his reply:
> 
> ______________________
> 
> We are still waiting for outcome of the checks mentioned below. You and your spouse have met all other requirements.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive time frame for finalization of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalized as quickly as possible.
> 
> ______________________
> 
> Now my question is:
> 
> Has my application undergone external security checks?
> 
> Anyone call help me what CO means with all this information?
> 
> Thanks



It is a very generic response. It doesn't even mention that your application in under external security checks. Actually I didnt find the external security checks and list of high risk countries anywhere on the DIAC site. We cant argue with them over this matter. It is worth mentioning that, things have gotten better with the new process and at least some of us are getting the visa grant quickly. 

I will advise you to be patient and pray. Thats what I am doing


----------



## mfa

emran said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long Hiatus, I came back to this forum with a question and sincere advice from seniors.
> 
> I have received 7 in all IELTS and will be claiming 10 points. The problem is that I currently have 60 points in 189 visa with 32 age. My occupation 263111 is only listed in this visa.
> 
> I only have 9 months till I will be 33 years old on 24th July. Should I apply for this Visa now? Or should I wait, till my occupation is in the 190 visa list?
> 
> What is the current processing time for 189 visa?
> 
> Regards,


I have same question in correlation to this , "Age" points are counted from time of submitting documents for Skill assessment or its taken into count from the time of lodging "EOI" . plz advise.

what's the current processing time for skill assessment from Pakistan.


----------



## Waqarali20005

mfa said:


> I have same question in correlation to this , "Age" points are counted from time of submitting documents for Skill assessment or its taken into count from the time of lodging "EOI" . plz advise.
> 
> what's the current processing time for skill assessment from Pakistan.


at the time of visa invitation. i.e the day when you was invited to apply for a visa


----------



## emran

Thanks Waqar,

Just one more thing. I am currently 32 and 3 months old. Would that put me in the 33 years old bracket which has 25 points or I can still get 30 as I am currently not 33?

Regards,


----------



## Khamoshie

King_of_the_ring said:


> I could not understand the fact how is it possible that those guys who applied for 190 visa can get through the security checks so quick (like lightening fast) but 189 visa applicants get delayed (I meant the HR country guys).
> 
> Probably (which is my thinking and it MAY be wrong), they purposefully linger on the case so that if there is something '-ve' or bad about a particular applicant which he/she is (IF)hiding, it can surface in this time duration of 'quarantine'. Or in other words they wanna check 500% (as per their thinking) that the guy from HR country whom they are letting in is 'Mr. Clean' and 'Mr. Right'
> 
> Another thing which I had seen is that, if the applicant is 'SHE' and married (from HR country), they (SHE AND HER SPOUSE) get the visa results in normal 4-6 months (quick 189 time window) which does not make sense to me. I am referring to her spouse.
> 
> Whatever be the scenario, we(HR country ppl) lose 2+ precious years of our lives just thinking and making plans and losing time. It takes hardly 1.5 years to get a MS degree from any TOP US schools if you have 'enough' skills. Just my two cents about the WORTH of '2+ years'.
> 
> As you said above of losing sorrowful journey of visa application and things like that in my case :
> 
> I lost 400,000 $ worth scholarship FROM ONE OF THEIR BEST SCHOOL AT THE BEST PLACE ON PLANET EARTH IN OZ LAND which was 100% free (from visa application fees till the health insurance of the last day of my stay) and I competed among 25,000 students and due to a **** 'ego' problem of our country bureaucracy I could NOT get my 'rightful' documentation and could NOT fly. Even that was so worth full that Aussies themselves don't get it.
> 
> So, I had to gave up the scholarship. But 1/2 part of giving up my scholarship had a hand in this delaying of this immigration process. I STILL FEEL THE PAIN of losing that due to this process. Thanks to our 'SONS OF SOILS' that they malign our country name so much that showing our identity to the people of the world becomes a sin .
> 
> ^^ Sorry for being so long but its just a matter of fact.


Sorry to hear that brother.... And the 2 wasted years are for Pakistanis only... I have been closely monitoring different threads in this forum and have come to the conclusion that somehow the 600 days time frame applies only to Pakistani 189ers .... Enjoy the green passport while u can ....


----------



## msohaibkhan

Bret Hart said:


> Strongly agree... I have gone through the same situation, which means that I would probably have to pay for MEDs again ... that's ridiculous...
> 
> Wish I was Pakistani with an Indian nationality !!! I would have been settled in OZ by now instead of consistently hearing that ESC are being undertaken...
> 
> Being Pakistani nowadays requires a lot of patience ... I feel really sad to acknowledge that we r treated like slaves who are powerless and abused all the time, but still we can't object.
> 
> No one trusts us and is eager to listen to us. All thanks to our toxic politics, incompetent govt and corrupt system...
> 
> Even if Jinnah was alive today, he would have been the first ones to emigrate.


My friend, if Father of the Nation, Mr. Muhammad Ali Jinnah was alive today, then you probably would have not been in the race of immigration at all, and very possibly Aussies and other first world citizens would have wished to migrate to Pakistan





.


----------



## adee

msohaibkhan said:


> My friend, if Father of the Nation, Mr. Muhammad Ali Jinnah was alive today, then you probably would have not been in the race of immigration at all, and very possibly Aussies and other first world citizens would have wished to migrate to Pakistan
> 
> .


There is no point in feeling tumbling on something that was not the choice you made. It is true that Pakistan is not enjoying a loveable reputation all over the world but it is also true that one shouldn't not feel ashamed of his country of origin. Immigration has always been part of human race and there is no question on people going for the thingst they deemed appropriate for them. humans are always attracted towards the stuff they don't have so people attractions towards well developed countries is natural. I also wish that Pakistan could be the 1st choice for immigrants but it didntt happen.


----------



## dragoman

Bret Hart said:


> Strongly agree... I have gone through the same situation, which means that I would probably have to pay for MEDs again ... that's ridiculous...
> 
> Wish I was Pakistani with an Indian nationality !!! I would have been settled in OZ by now instead of consistently hearing that ESC are being undertaken...
> 
> Being Pakistani nowadays requires a lot of patience ... I feel really sad to acknowledge that we r treated like slaves who are powerless and abused all the time, but still we can't object.
> 
> No one trusts us and is eager to listen to us. All thanks to our toxic politics, incompetent govt and corrupt system...
> 
> Even if Jinnah was alive today, he would have been the first ones to emigrate.



Indian nationality doesn't guarantee a quick visa , I am waiting for past 18 months and still no Grant .

Yes , but along with Indian Nationality I have all the VHRC names associated on my passport : Afghanistan , Pakistan & Bangladesh.

Thanks to my Fathers external ministry job in India which gave him this wonderful opportunity to visit all these countries . 

Yes would agree even if your name is associated with a VHRC , you are doomed . Sorry but this is a bitter truth which I have realized now .

Dragoman


----------



## Bret Hart

adee said:


> There is no point in feeling tumbling on something that was not the choice you made. It is true that Pakistan is not enjoying a loveable reputation all over the world but it is also true that one shouldn't not feel ashamed of his country of origin. Immigration has always been part of human race and there is no question on people going for the thingst they deemed appropriate for them. humans are always attracted towards the stuff they don't have so people attractions towards well developed countries is natural. I also wish that Pakistan could be the 1st choice for immigrants but it didntt happen.


By looking at the current circumstances it is evident and seems to be an undeniable fact that Pakistan would remain the same or even get worse in the coming 5 to 10 years... This corruption epidemic has brought this country onto ventilator, who is taking its last breath. You can't expect even the simplest work to be done unless u pay at least a small monetary contribution in the name of "Chai Paani" here... 

According to the 2014 Henley Visa Restrictions Index Pakistani passport is ranked 92nd in the world (tied with Somalia and above only Iraq and Afghanistan)...

To some extent I agree with your view that immigration is a normal course. But our circumstances r slightly different from the other world. We are more like refugees who are not only emigrating for economic and monetary reasons, but also for security reasons... Our fears have intensified as we frequently hear the news of target killing, abduction and bomb blasts. In fact these issues have become the topic of our agenda and life is full of uncertainty...


----------



## Bret Hart

dragoman said:


> Indian nationality doesn't guarantee a quick visa , I am waiting for past 18 months and still no Grant .
> 
> Yes , but along with Indian Nationality I have all the VHRC names associated on my passport : Afghanistan , Pakistan & Bangladesh.
> 
> Thanks to my Fathers external ministry job in India which gave him this wonderful opportunity to visit all these countries .
> 
> Yes would agree even if your name is associated with a VHRC , you are doomed . Sorry but this is a bitter truth which I have realized now .
> 
> Dragoman


I agree with u my friend...though I was kidding earlier . 

Whether u r Pakistani, Indian or Bangladeshi, it doesn't matter at all. We're all in the same boat desperate to establish ourselves in one of the developed nations. 

Its not a matter of any particular nationality, its all about the outbreak of terrorism and radicalism which is spreading across the world & making skilled people like us suffer.

Unfortunately, these fanatics are covering themselves in the veil of Islam & its the Muslims who have suffered the most...

All the best.


----------



## TheExpatriate

samy25 said:


> @expatriate.. in my case last i called to be assured if my doc has been received , they said that all are recieved , it looks fine and we do not need any thing else. plus your application is with external agencies for routine processing. but yesterday i got an email from team 13 and they wanted me to explain the gap ( in form 80)between middle school and high school break and how i supported my self financially  . my query is that if application was with external security then how team 13 is on initial stage of processing .. confuseeeeeeeeeeed


Team 13 is an information collector/preprocessor


Usually they get information requested by external agencies from applicants


----------



## bym007

I am facing a dilemma! Please help me.

I got invited to 189 in Oct, so I have time till end of Dec to file my application.
I have Skills assessment through ACS 263111.
I am looking at long waiting times.

So I started wondering, if it makes sense to let my invitation lapse, and see my luck for 190 invite in Feb '15. Actually, I am interested in moving to Vic, as I have some family in Melbourne.

Please help me make up my mind!


----------



## rooks

Blue Bird said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
> July:
> FaysalM: CO : 16 September : Grant : Awaiting
> Blue Bird: CO : 28 August : Grant : Awaiting
> Usman: CO : 09 September : Grant : Awaiting
> Rooks: CO : 12 October : Grant : Awaiting
> 
> August :
> Babajani: CO : 16th October : Grant : Awaiting
> ENZEE : CO : 15th October: Grant :Awaiting
> 
> Regards,
> Any update on July applicants:juggle:


Dear Bluebird,

Slight correction - CO Allocation was 12 Sep 14, and to update you, Patience i believe is the key! be it grant or life


----------



## rooks

mithu93ku said:


> Hi rooks,
> I had just completed my IED , yet to move permanently. I am an architect not from civil engineering though I am in construction industry .
> Construction Industry is in its peak in Australia now. So, high demand of civil engineering jobs is expected.


Thank you bro


----------



## rooks

mithu93ku said:


> Hi rooks,
> I had just completed my IED , yet to move permanently. I am an architect not from civil engineering though I am in construction industry .
> Construction Industry is in its peak in Australia now. So, high demand of civil engineering jobs is expected.


Thank you bro


----------



## bym007

bym007 said:


> I am facing a dilemma! Please help me.
> 
> I got invited to 189 in Oct, so I have time till end of Dec to file my application.
> I have Skills assessment through ACS 263111.
> I am looking at long waiting times.
> 
> So I started wondering, if it makes sense to let my invitation lapse, and see my luck for 190 invite in Feb '15. Actually, I am interested in moving to Vic, as I have some family in Melbourne.
> 
> Please help me make up my mind!


Anyone ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

bym007 said:


> Anyone ?


Lets say you apply for 189 today. Outcome might be max 15 months or less.
190 scenario 
wait till feb 2015 = 4 months
State nomination = 3 months if NSW and 4 months if VIC(if successfully applied)
visa outcome = 6 months 
190 Total = 13 - 14 months 

Applying for NSW SS is a mess its like a lottery & VIC SS has high rate of rejection.
Moreover you never no if both NSW and VIC will include ICT related occupation in their list.

Its gamble you decide.
189 is still the best bet.


----------



## TheExpatriate

bym007 said:


> I am facing a dilemma! Please help me.
> 
> I got invited to 189 in Oct, so I have time till end of Dec to file my application.
> I have Skills assessment through ACS 263111.
> I am looking at long waiting times.
> 
> So I started wondering, if it makes sense to let my invitation lapse, and see my luck for 190 invite in Feb '15. Actually, I am interested in moving to Vic, as I have some family in Melbourne.
> 
> Please help me make up my mind!


what if you let it lapse, then you could not get an SS for a multitude of reasons (ICT Occupation closed, did not catch the invitation short window, or got rejected by the state) ...... then retried for 189 and you could not get an invitation on time.

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush


----------



## bym007

TheExpatriate said:


> A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush


I guess this summarises everything. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## mfa

hi guys,

also facing a quandary

I qualify for 189 with 60 points and 8 years skilled experience.

but here is the problem.

first job taken in 2005-2007 ( 2 years experience ) , I have appointment letter, employment contract, increment letter, promotion letter, several salary slips for this job including last salary slip but I have some unfortunate ending (an internal fight turned into big issue) and eventually HR refused to give experience letter and any other technical experience letter (after all my requests and apologizes)

option1 : shall I use all above documents ( contract, salary slips, increment letter, promotion letter) alongwith using an experience letter from a friend (( due to same job nature) and just changing the personal details ( I know how bad it sounds, but HR is not listening after all my efforts)....I do have technical experience letters for other 6 years experience ( last jobs taken between 2007 until 2014)

- if employment verification is done with above employer , my job duties , period of employment will be correct , the only thing , which can go wrong , is HR person can tell that this person clearance is pending and was not issued experience letter. But if enough evidence is provided , this employer may not be contacted at all.

option2 : I shall not claim points for these 2 years but then I lack 60 points....the only try I can make is to retake IELTS ( General training ) and try to secure 7 in each module. 

plz give your opinion/ advise and try to help me out in making critical decision.

thanking you in advance.

Moeen


----------



## TheExpatriate

If you are in IT, then at the very least, ACS will deduct two years anyway


----------



## SuperMan1983

Guys please note my time lines waiting for my grant:

Visa lodged: June 26,2014
Visa: 189 Accountant
Case officer requested additional info: 16th September 2014
Team: Adelaide team 7
Grant: fingers crossed


----------



## emran

Guys just a quick question. I am 32 years and 3 months old. Am I in 32 or 33 year age bracket?

Please reply,


----------



## TheExpatriate

emran said:


> Guys just a quick question. I am 32 years and 3 months old. Am I in 32 or 33 year age bracket? Please reply,


32

Age is locked in when you get invited


----------



## Blue Bird

rooks said:


> Dear Bluebird,
> 
> Slight correction - CO Allocation was 12 Sep 14, and to update you, Patience i believe is the key! be it grant or life


*July 190 applicants:*
FaysalM: CO : 16 September : Grant : Awaiting 
Blue Bird: CO : 28 August : Grant : Awaiting
Usman: CO : 09 September : Grant : Awaiting
Rooks: CO : 12 September : Grant : Awaiting
MIAG: CO : 09 October : Grant : Awaiting


http://tinyurl.com/visa190AU there is problem with tracking sheet. Have any one noticed?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## indiference

jfm said:


> Ok! but why are the external checks done quicker by the same authorities for 190 applicants and it takes like ever for 189 applicants


Its simple, ESC do not take all the time, its the priorty as well, in my expereince ESC do not take more than 3 to 6 months but in the case of 189 these check are actioned at a later stage where as in case of 190 they are done earlier though time taken in the same but the start date varies. Its all about when they come out of the pile and get initiated. For an applicant they are started as soon as the CO tells you but in reality they are acted upon differently by the relevant authorities bases on priorities.


----------



## indiference

samy25 said:


> @expatriate.. in my case last i called to be assured if my doc has been received , they said that all are recieved , it looks fine and we do not need any thing else. plus your application is with external agencies for routine processing. but yesterday i got an email from team 13 and they wanted me to explain the gap ( in form 80)between middle school and high school break and how i supported my self financially  . my query is that if application was with external security then how team 13 is on initial stage of processing .. confuseeeeeeeeeeed


Security checks are with external agencies not with DIBP, they have no visibility nor control over them. Team 13 will only contact you if there are any gaps in your applications and will pass on the relevant information to the concerned.


----------



## indiference

sunnyalt said:


> Hello Everyone, I need some advice. I emailed my CO a few weeks ago about the status of my application and this was his reply: ______________________ We are still waiting for outcome of the checks mentioned below. You and your spouse have met all other requirements. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia&#146;s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive time frame for finalization of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalized as quickly as possible. ______________________ Now my question is: Has my application undergone external security checks? Anyone call help me what CO means with all this information? Thanks


This is a standard reply and it means that your case is still under external checks.


----------



## indiference

King_of_the_ring said:


> I could not understand the fact how is it possible that those guys who applied for 190 visa can get through the security checks so quick (like lightening fast) but 189 visa applicants get delayed (I meant the HR country guys). Probably (which is my thinking and it MAY be wrong), they purposefully linger on the case so that if there is something '-ve' or bad about a particular applicant which he/she is (IF)hiding, it can surface in this time duration of 'quarantine'. Or in other words they wanna check 500% (as per their thinking) that the guy from HR country whom they are letting in is 'Mr. Clean' and 'Mr. Right'  Another thing which I had seen is that, if the applicant is 'SHE' and married (from HR country), they (SHE AND HER SPOUSE) get the visa results in normal 4-6 months (quick 189 time window) which does not make sense to me. I am referring to her spouse. Whatever be the scenario, we(HR country ppl) lose 2+ precious years of our lives just thinking and making plans and losing time. It takes hardly 1.5 years to get a MS degree from any TOP US schools if you have 'enough' skills. Just my two cents about the WORTH of '2+ years'. As you said above of losing sorrowful journey of visa application and things like that in my case : I lost 400,000 $ worth scholarship FROM ONE OF THEIR BEST SCHOOL AT THE BEST PLACE ON PLANET EARTH IN OZ LAND which was 100% free (from visa application fees till the health insurance of the last day of my stay) and I competed among 25,000 students and due to a **** 'ego' problem of our country bureaucracy I could NOT get my 'rightful' documentation and could NOT fly. Even that was so worth full that Aussies themselves don't get it. So, I had to gave up the scholarship. But 1/2 part of giving up my scholarship had a hand in this delaying of this immigration process. I STILL FEEL THE PAIN of losing that due to this process. Thanks to our 'SONS OF SOILS' that they malign our country name so much that showing our identity to the people of the world becomes a sin . ^^ Sorry for being so long but its just a matter of fact.


Sending an application for a ride i.e. ESC is at the sole discretion of the CO and they do this for most of the HR applicant however in some case they do tend to skip it based on their expert judgement mostly in case of female but few male applicants as well.
We all should keep in mind that being granted a PR for any country is not our right but a privillage for which we are dependent on that respective country and their rules and regulation. Sorry to hear about your loss but being practical, you never gained it so technically you can not lose what you dont have  , though it was an oppertunity missed. 
Be ready and prepared something bigger and better might be headed your way and stop worries about things that you can not control......its a waste of energy.


----------



## indiference

emran said:


> Hi Guys, After a long Hiatus, I came back to this forum with a question and sincere advice from seniors. I have received 7 in all IELTS and will be claiming 10 points. The problem is that I currently have 60 points in 189 visa with 32 age. My occupation 263111 is only listed in this visa. I only have 9 months till I will be 33 years old on 24th July. Should I apply for this Visa now? Or should I wait, till my occupation is in the 190 visa list? What is the current processing time for 189 visa? Regards,


If i were you, i would apply immidately apply for 189 visa where my occupation is listed, besides 189 visa is better than 190 in all ways except for less processing time.


----------



## indiference

mfa said:


> I have same question in correlation to this , "Age" points are counted from time of submitting documents for Skill assessment or its taken into count from the time of lodging "EOI" . plz advise. what's the current processing time for skill assessment from Pakistan.


Points are calculated from the time of lodging EOI, current processing time for 189 pakistani is 12-18 months and for 190 its 3-6 months.


----------



## indiference

emran said:


> Thanks Waqar, Just one more thing. I am currently 32 and 3 months old. Would that put me in the 33 years old bracket which has 25 points or I can still get 30 as I am currently not 33? Regards,


Until you 33rd birthday you are still 32 years of age.


----------



## indiference

adee said:


> There is no point in feeling tumbling on something that was not the choice you made. It is true that Pakistan is not enjoying a loveable reputation all over the world but it is also true that one shouldn't not feel ashamed of his country of origin. Immigration has always been part of human race and there is no question on people going for the thingst they deemed appropriate for them. humans are always attracted towards the stuff they don't have so people attractions towards well developed countries is natural. I also wish that Pakistan could be the 1st choice for immigrants but it didntt happen.


Couldnt agree more!


----------



## Blue Bird

Days count as on 03.11.2014

April 190Applicants:
Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting :juggle6 Months-15 Days)

July 190 applicants:
FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting:juggle: (3 Months-30 Days)
Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : Awaiting :juggle3 Months-18 Days)
Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting :juggle3 Months-11 Days)
Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting:juggle: (3 Months-12 Days)
MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting :juggle3 Months-4 Days)


----------



## Blue Bird

s there any team other then Brisbane and Adelaide? Because my additional fee for family addition was deducted by "Department of Immigration Belconnen"

Is Belconnen another team?


----------



## indiference

Bret Hart said:


> By looking at the current circumstances it is evident and seems to be an undeniable fact that Pakistan would remain the same or even get worse in the coming 5 to 10 years... This corruption epidemic has brought this country onto ventilator, who is taking its last breath. You can't expect even the simplest work to be done unless u pay at least a small monetary contribution in the name of "Chai Paani" here... According to the 2014 Henley Visa Restrictions Index Pakistani passport is ranked 92nd in the world (tied with Somalia and above only Iraq and Afghanistan)... To some extent I agree with your view that immigration is a normal course. But our circumstances r slightly different from the other world. We are more like refugees who are not only emigrating for economic and monetary reasons, but also for security reasons... Our fears have intensified as we frequently hear the news of target killing, abduction and bomb blasts. In fact these issues have become the topic of our agenda and life is full of uncertainty...


Although this is not the right place to have such a discussion but since you brought it up, i will chip in with my comments, first and foremost, Pakistan has a bright future in the coming 5 to 10 years, things will change for the best....Pakistan has survived through much tougher times and now things are improving...stop watching GEO and ARY and things are peaceful. Recently i availed many government services while being in pakistan including dealing with wapda, police, LDA and did not even paid a penny( bribe) and everything went smooth. Media projects things differently, sitting out of the country, we feel the country is burning and its the end but in reality its quite different, we roam around at 3 in the night and AlhamduAllah never encounter an unfortunate incidents. Although crime and curruption is every where in the world even in Australia or the world super power i.e. USA yet these are 1st world countries.
Yes, given the current circumstances, things are not ideal in Pakistan but this is phase which will pass out, the foundations are strong.


----------



## indiference

Bret Hart said:


> I agree with u my friend...though I was kidding earlier . Whether u r Pakistani, Indian or Bangladeshi, it doesn't matter at all. We're all in the same boat desperate to establish ourselves in one of the developed nations. Its not a matter of any particular nationality, its all about the outbreak of terrorism and radicalism which is spreading across the world & making skilled people like us suffer. Unfortunately, these fanatics are covering themselves in the veil of Islam & its the Muslims who have suffered the most... All the best.


True!


----------



## mfa

TheExpatriate said:


> If you are in IT, then at the very least, ACS will deduct two years anyway


mine is under Engineers Australia 263312(telecom network engineer)...do you know if they also deduct 2 years from total experience and how to prevent it


----------



## expat.ict

bym007 said:


> I guess this summarises everything. Thanks for the feedback.


Bro, I had the same dilemma but as the other member advised I thnk 189 is still the best option. Better to wait a few months more than to wait forever.


----------



## expat.ict

I have a confusion, I submitted my EOI and in education details when they asked to put all qualification from high school to highest level, I only put my high school/college details and my degree details only. I did not put detail for my school which is the 10 year study we do until 10th grade before we go to college. But I see some people mentioned their school details too. Now I already got the invite and if i submit visa, should I only mention the college and University degree detail?
I did not do anything wrong in filing EOI? did i?

Pls help


----------



## TheExpatriate

expat.ict said:


> I have a confusion, I submitted my EOI and in education details when they asked to put all qualification from high school to highest level, I only put my high school/college details and my degree details only. I did not put detail for my school which is the 10 year study we do until 10th grade before we go to college. But I see some people mentioned their school details too. Now I already got the invite and if i submit visa, should I only mention the college and University degree detail? I did not do anything wrong in filing EOI? did i? Pls help


School details are required in Form 80, not EOI


----------



## expat.ict

TheExpatriate said:


> School details are required in Form 80, not EOI


thanks!!

so it doesnt matter if I did not mention in EOI, I can mention in Visa form and should not be any issue right


----------



## TheExpatriate

It is not even required in EOI


----------



## darian21

Hi

the immiaccount login page is giving following error 

"An error has occurred
We are sorry, the expected page cannot currently be displayed. Please close this window and return to the Immigration web site to try again."

Is anyone else getting the same error??


----------



## darian21

darian21 said:


> Hi
> 
> the immiaccount login page is giving following error
> 
> "An error has occurred
> We are sorry, the expected page cannot currently be displayed. Please close this window and return to the Immigration web site to try again."
> 
> Is anyone else getting the same error??


Nevermind they have mentioned following 

"We are aware that some users are experiencing issues accessing ImmiAccount with Mozilla Firefox 30.0 and difficulties downloading some file types. Further information, including possible alternative steps, is available on the system maintenance and technical issues page.

We apologise for any inconvenience these issues might cause."


----------



## darian21

Although i have uploaded my character certificates on 24/10/2014 the progress column still shows required and not received... 

"Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local 24/10/2014 Required "

How long does it generally take to change to Received????


----------



## expat.ict

darian21 said:


> Although i have uploaded my character certificates on 24/10/2014 the progress column still shows required and not received...
> 
> "Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local 24/10/2014 Required "
> 
> How long does it generally take to change to Received????


I read in some other post by a member that sometimes it stays like this "the status" until the day you get the grant.


----------



## Future_ozzy

expat.ict said:


> I read in some other post by a member that sometimes it stays like this "the status" until the day you get the grant.


Not true in all cases..its better to call after week or two and check with DIBP if they have received the document.

I had 7-8 of my docs showing as required ,as per other's inputs I thought maybe it's a system glitch but when I called DIBP one month after last document was sent I came to know they do not see those docs at their end.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Bret Hart

indiference said:


> Although this is not the right place to have such a discussion but since you brought it up, i will chip in with my comments, first and foremost, Pakistan has a bright future in the coming 5 to 10 years, things will change for the best....Pakistan has survived through much tougher times and now things are improving...stop watching GEO and ARY and things are peaceful. Recently i availed many government services while being in pakistan including dealing with wapda, police, LDA and did not even paid a penny( bribe) and everything went smooth. Media projects things differently, sitting out of the country, we feel the country is burning and its the end but in reality its quite different, we roam around at 3 in the night and AlhamduAllah never encounter an unfortunate incidents. Although crime and curruption is every where in the world even in Australia or the world super power i.e. USA yet these are 1st world countries.
> Yes, given the current circumstances, things are not ideal in Pakistan but this is phase which will pass out, the foundations are strong.


There is nothing wrong in being optimistic but we need to be realistic too.

I guess u r from Punjab where the overall situation is not that bad.

Get feedback from people of Karachi where the situation has become seriously alarming. Target killing & abduction are on their peak & people avoid going out in late hours.

It's true that even superpowers are infected with corruption but analyze their security statistics, they're in no way comparable to ours...

Finally, I strongly agree that Pakistani media is not trustworthy, especially GEO which is working on foreign agenda. Mir Shakil has become a godfather of Pakistan operating from DXB...


----------



## SuperMan1983

darian21 said:


> Although i have uploaded my character certificates on 24/10/2014 the progress column still shows required and not received...
> 
> "Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local 24/10/2014 Required "
> 
> How long does it generally take to change to Received????


My case officer requested additional info on September 16, 2014, I uploaded the requisites on September 23, only on October 13 they were marked as received.


----------



## Khamoshie

Bret Hart said:


> There is nothing wrong in being optimistic but we need to be realistic too.
> 
> I guess u r from Punjab where the overall situation is not that bad.
> 
> Get feedback from people of Karachi where the situation has become seriously alarming. Target killing & abduction are on their peak & people avoid going out in late hours.
> 
> It's true that even superpowers are infected with corruption but analyze their security statistics, they're in no way comparable to ours...
> 
> Finally, I strongly agree that Pakistani media is not trustworthy, especially GEO which is working on foreign agenda. Mir Shakil has become a godfather of Pakistan operating from DXB...


Ditto..... Being a Karachiite a day never passes that Im not concerned about the well being of my family... I am worried about raising my 9 month old in an environment where he will grow up with nothing but frustration and fear. I fear for his future and it frustrates me that I can do nothing about it... Having spent a good part of my life struggling and having faced many atrocities I do not want my kid to share the same fate... Desperate is the only word that describes my feelings... The only way to ensure atleast some level of security for my son and a secure future for him is to somehow raise him up with anything other then the green passport. Atleast he would not be looked down upon as the national of a failed country....


----------



## sanazahidkhan

mfa said:


> mine is under Engineers Australia 263312(telecom network engineer)...do you know if they also deduct 2 years from total experience and how to prevent it


They never deducted my experience years!


----------



## owais83

sanazahidkhan said:


> They never deducted my experience years!


Usually work experince is deducted if it's not relevant. If your work experince is relevant to your profession then they won't deduct your work experince.


----------



## Bret Hart

Khamoshie said:


> Ditto..... Being a Karachiite a day never passes that Im not concerned about the well being of my family... I am worried about raising my 9 month old in an environment where he will grow up with nothing but frustration and fear. I fear for his future and it frustrates me that I can do nothing about it... Having spent a good part of my life struggling and having faced many atrocities I do not want my kid to share the same fate... Desperate is the only word that describes my feelings... The only way to ensure atleast some level of security for my son and a secure future for him is to somehow raise him up with anything other then the green passport. Atleast he would not be looked down upon as the national of a failed country....


Completely agree mate. I too think exactly the same way about my son's future. I don't want him to face and go through what I have been going through.

See what happened in Canada when the whole nation got shaken by the death of a single soldier in Ottawa shooting. Here dozens of people are crushed like cattle on daily basis but it makes no difference...

I love this country but regret to say that it's not the same where I spent my childhood. Wish I could rewind those rich memories...

I heard lots of tales about how wonderful this country was from my grandparents when I was a kid. But it makes me really sad to confess that I wouldn't probably see that safe,economically strong and respected nation ever again.


----------



## darian21

Future_ozzy said:


> Not true in all cases..its better to call after week or two and check with DIBP if they have received the document.
> 
> I had 7-8 of my docs showing as required ,as per other's inputs I thought maybe it's a system glitch but when I called DIBP one month after last document was sent I came to know they do not see those docs at their end.
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks ... Could you please share the number on which i can call. I applied to GSM Adelaide office.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

darian21 said:


> Thanks ... Could you please share the number on which i can call. I applied to GSM Adelaide office.


Yesss plz i also need a no


----------



## King_of_the_ring

@indifference: 

I had visa papers in hand AND TICKeTS BOOKeD! 
It was NOT something I didn't had. I had to inform university that I am giving up on your scholarship pls give it to someone else


----------



## indiference

King_of_the_ring said:


> @indifference: I had visa papers in hand AND TICKeTS BOOKeD!  It was NOT something I didn't had. I had to inform university that I am giving up on your scholarship pls give it to someone else


Dont worry buddy, you will get it this time.


----------



## Waqarali20005

sanazahidkhan said:


> yesss plz i also need a no


+61736367000


----------



## MYI

owais83 said:


> Usually work experince is deducted if it's not relevant. If your work experince is relevant to your profession then they won't deduct your work experince.



Dear I am also from saudi and my timeline is nearly the same as yours... I will be following you up now... but my question is why CO is not assigned to you yet?


----------



## usmanakbar07

*PCC Saudia*



owais83 said:


> Usually work experince is deducted if it's not relevant. If your work experince is relevant to your profession then they won't deduct your work experince.


Can you tell how did you get saudi PCC? The whole process briefly if you will. Also, as per my understanding, you are required to have some kind of letter from CO for PCC request. Kindly elaborate. You will be helping me a lot. Thanks & cheers.


----------



## TheExpatriate

usmanakbar07 said:


> Can you tell how did you get saudi PCC? The whole process briefly if you will. Also, as per my understanding, you are required to have some kind of letter from CO for PCC request. Kindly elaborate. You will be helping me a lot. Thanks & cheers.


For current residents of KSA, CO will send an email to the Australian embassy in Riyadh, you will have to collect that letter physically, stamp it from the Saudi Ministry of Foreign Affairs (to attest the Australian diplomat signature on it), then head to the Ministry of Interior to request your PCC.

For ex-residents, getting a PCC is impossible, so the exit visa/stamp plus a letter from your last employer are satisfactory to DIBP


----------



## usmanakbar07

TheExpatriate said:


> For current residents of KSA, CO will send an email to the Australian embassy in Riyadh, you will have to collect that letter physically, stamp it from the Saudi Ministry of Foreign Affairs (to attest the Australian diplomat signature on it), then head to the Ministry of Interior to request your PCC.
> 
> For ex-residents, getting a PCC is impossible, so the exit visa/stamp plus a letter from your last employer are satisfactory to DIBP


Yeah, Thanks. But in his (owais) case, he hasn't been assigned a CO yet, as per his timeline. That's what confusing. I thought maybe there is some easier way to get it done. Thanks anyways


----------



## bilal1

adila said:


> Yayyyyyy got my visa grant
> Finallyyyyyyyy


Congratulations


----------



## bilal1

kangaroo2014 said:


> Alhamdullilah I got my grant as well
> 
> I pray for all of those who are waiting, Inshallah you'll get it soon.


Congratulations bro


----------



## bilal1

BOLT said:


> unfortunately, Yes
> 
> CO told me last month that I will get the grant by the end of that month but still no news. anyway how was your trip to Sydney? or are you still there?


Don't be sad Bolt. Just few more days


----------



## bilal1

cloudops said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty ALLAH and prayer of my parents, I got grant today. Thanks everyone for your help here, specially BOLT and Blacknight_81.
> 
> BOLT i'm pretty much sure that you will be getting your grant pretty soon as for now patience is a key ...
> 
> I still remember i submitted my EOI on 1 July,2012 and all I do till now is wait and pray ..
> 
> My first entry needs to be before 19th August,2015 (same date i have my medical 19th August, like 1 year is a validity to make first entry).


Congrates bro


----------



## TheExpatriate

usmanakbar07 said:


> Yeah, Thanks. But in his (owais) case, he hasn't been assigned a CO yet, as per his timeline. That's what confusing. I thought maybe there is some easier way to get it done. Thanks anyways


In his signature it says :

*Team 13's Request for F-80 & F-1221:21st June 2014
*

So probably Team 13 sent him the letter !


----------



## owais83

usmanakbar07 said:


> Yeah, Thanks. But in his (owais) case, he hasn't been assigned a CO yet, as per his timeline. That's what confusing. I thought maybe there is some easier way to get it done. Thanks anyways


The Expatriate is right, but if you want to front load your PCC , you will have to send an email to the Australian Embassy in Riyadh , requesting for a PCC request letter, you will have to attach your iqama and passport copies in your email along with your TRN .There is a fee of 350 Riyals , which you can either pay at the embassy or the aramex service when they deliver the letter to you. Once you have your PCC request letter from the embassy , have it attested from the ministry of foreign affairs and take it to the police station , where they will take your finger prints and ask you to come back after 2 weeks . I thought it would be extremely difficult to get PCC from Saudi authorities , but amazingly it was the easiest of all the processes.


----------



## MYI

usmanakbar07 said:


> Can you tell how did you get saudi PCC? The whole process briefly if you will. Also, as per my understanding, you are required to have some kind of letter from CO for PCC request. Kindly elaborate. You will be helping me a lot. Thanks & cheers.


Dear, 
You first have to wait for CO to ask you for Saudi PCC.... I did the same.. CO will send you an Email with the request and if you are living in Riyadh then you have to forward the same Email to Riyadh Embassy Email Address with your details ( Name, Passport #, Iqama #, telephone number and City of your residence.) do attach all these documents as well... Embassy will call you in a day or two when the arabic request letter is ready and they will give you an appointment to pick that up from Embassy or consulate.

Take that arabic letter to Ministry of Foreign Office to get it attested (SAR30), then take that letter with passport copy and a color photo of yours to CID office in riyadh (Or the city where you are residing)... they will take your finger prints on the form and will give you a date that is 3 days after your submission date to pick up your letter.. there is no fees for it...

If you live in riyadh and want to know the location do let me know will provide you the coordinates for the required offices you need to visit.


----------



## dear2ujan

sanazahidkhan said:


> They never deducted my experience years!


Please share your timeline....


----------



## usmanakbar07

owais83 said:


> The Expatriate is right, but if you want to front load your PCC , you will have to send an email to the Australian Embassy in Riyadh , requesting for a PCC request letter, you will have to attach your iqama and passport copies in your email along with your TRN .There is a fee of 350 Riyals , which you can either pay at the embassy or the aramex service when they deliver the letter to you. Once you have your PCC request letter from the embassy , have it attested from the ministry of foreign affairs and take it to the police station , where they will take your finger prints and ask you to come back after 2 weeks . I thought it would be extremely difficult to get PCC from Saudi authorities , but amazingly it was the easiest of all the processes.


Thanks a lot for this useful info. I am currently living in Makkah. So, I can arrange it all by staying here in Makkah, right? Or do I have to go to riyadh for getting the letter attested from ministry office?


----------



## TheExpatriate

usmanakbar07 said:


> I am currently living in Makkah.


I am very envious of you right now ..... MSA !


----------



## usmanakbar07

TheExpatriate said:


> I am very envious of you right now ..... MSA !


Many of my friends feel the same way. I feel extremely lucky


----------



## TheExpatriate

usmanakbar07 said:


> Many of my friends feel the same way. I feel extremely lucky


you most definitely are .....


----------



## owais83

usmanakbar07 said:


> Thanks a lot for this useful info. I am currently living in Makkah. So, I can arrange it all by staying here in Makkah, right? Or do I have to go to riyadh for getting the letter attested from ministry office?


You can have your letter delivered to you by aramex ,they charge their fee of 150 SR so all in all it will cost you 500 SR, after that you can get it attested from the ministry in Makkah .


----------



## usmanakbar07

*Translation of Letter*



owais83 said:


> You can have your letter delivered to you by aramex ,they charge their fee of 150 SR so all in all it will cost you 500 SR, after that you can get it attested from the ministry in Makkah .


One more question.... Is translation of any letter involved at any stage of this process? and if it is, what's the procedure for translation? Translators are also registered or something, right?

And from what i understand aramex will charge this 150 for delivery from Riyadh to Makkah and the 350 is embassy's fee. The 350 fee can be avoided if i wait for my CO to mail me the letter-PCC request- to be forwarded to the Australian Embassy in Riyadh.


----------



## Blue Bird

Visa 189 rocks !!!


----------



## MYI

owais83 said:


> You can have your letter delivered to you by aramex ,they charge their fee of 150 SR so all in all it will cost you 500 SR, after that you can get it attested from the ministry in Makkah .


I didnt got your point for 350 SAR fees by Embassy, I am residing in Riyadh and they didn't ask for any money. However, for delivery charges i cant comment since i collect it on person.

regarding time period for PCC .. I submitted the request on thursday and got it on sunday just in 2 days...


----------



## usmanakbar07

MYI said:


> I didnt got your point for 350 SAR fees by Embassy, I am residing in Riyadh and they didn't ask for any money. However, for delivery charges i cant comment since i collect it on person.
> 
> regarding time period for PCC .. I submitted the request on thursday and got it on sunday just in 2 days...


that is in case you want to upload the PCC at the initial stage of application and not wait for the CO's request for PCC. You got a request from your CO for PCC, which you would've showed to the embassy people for the issuance of the letter. In that case, it's free.


----------



## usmanakbar07

MYI said:


> I didnt got your point for 350 SAR fees by Embassy, I am residing in Riyadh and they didn't ask for any money. However, for delivery charges i cant comment since i collect it on person.
> 
> regarding time period for PCC .. I submitted the request on thursday and got it on sunday just in 2 days...


Is translation of any letter involved at any stage of this process? and if it is, what's the procedure for translation?


----------



## TheExpatriate

usmanakbar07 said:


> Is translation of any letter involved at any stage of this process? and if it is, what's the procedure for translation?


Embassies usually issue letters in the local language.


----------



## MYI

usmanakbar07 said:


> Is translation of any letter involved at any stage of this process? and if it is, what's the procedure for translation?


Embassy will give you letters in both English and Arabic, you just need letter in Arabic, attest it and follow the step stated before.. and once you receive the PCC then translate it to English ... you don't have to certify the PCC and its English translation just color scan would be enough.


----------



## usmanakbar07

MYI said:


> Embassy will give you letters in both English and Arabic, you just need letter in Arabic, attest it and follow the step stated before.. and once you receive the PCC then translate it to English ... you don't have to certify the PCC and its English translation just color scan would be enough.


For translating PCC, any translator would work or he/she has to be registered?


----------



## TheExpatriate

usmanakbar07 said:


> For translating PCC, any translator would work or he/she has to be registered?


Any translator, wanna be super sure, find a NAATI translator

Enter or find a Translator or Interpreter


----------



## MYI

usmanakbar07 said:


> For translating PCC, any translator would work or he/she has to be registered?


For me, I just went to a translator and get it done  he stamped the translation with his stamp mentioning his license no on it.


----------



## usmanakbar07

MYI said:


> For me, I just went to a translator and get it done  he stamped the translation with his stamp mentioning his license no on it.


I guess that will have to do for me as well


----------



## letstalk

Blue Bird said:


> Visa 189 rocks !!!



Indeed it rox .. I realized during my stay for initial entry


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

letstalk said:


> Indeed it rox .. I realized during my stay for initial entry


Does the government provide some form of welcome pack to guide you in your initial entry?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Does the government provide some form of welcome pack to guide you in your initial entry?


LOL ... No


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

TheExpatriate said:


> LOL ... No


Hehe they should though, would be helpful.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

dear2ujan said:


> Please share your timeline....


Applied for visa SI 189
Applied on 7 June 2014
CO allocated on 26 August 2014 asked for form 80 and 1221, Medicals and polio cert
Everything submitted by 15th of September 2014
Team 13 contacted on 23 October 2014 to explain gaps in emplyment for spouse.
Sent explanation on 31 Oct 2014


----------



## MYI

Dear All,

CO has asked me to submit PCC, Medicals and Form 1221, I have submitted all except form 1221 as i need to make one clarification in order to fill that form. Its been more then 7 workings days CO hasn't replied yet... how many days should i wait to give him a reminder mail or calling is a good idea?


----------



## danish160

letstalk said:


> Indeed it rox .. I realized during my stay for initial entry


Can you point out some benefits of 189 visa which the 190 visa does not have?


----------



## Blue Bird

189 is independent visa rather 190 is dependent visa by state.
In 189 you can live move every where freely rather in 190 we have to spend 2 years in designated state.


----------



## registerme

I got my 189 visa grant notification today. : )

My timeline:

Visa applied : 23 may 2013
Request for form 80 from team 13: 17 july 2013
Form 80 submitted to team 13: 7 aug 2013
More info requested by team 13: 18 nov 2013
Medical / pcc call: 24 sept 2014
Grant: 3rd nov 2014


----------



## Blue Bird

Congrats Registerme


----------



## adila

registerme said:


> I got my 189 visa grant notification today. : )
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Visa applied : 23 may 2013
> Request for form 80 from team 13: 17 july 2013
> Form 80 submitted to team 13: 7 aug 2013
> More info requested by team 13: 18 nov 2013
> Medical / pcc call: 24 sept 2014
> Grant: 3rd nov 2014


Congrats


----------



## sanazahidkhan

registerme said:


> I got my 189 visa grant notification today. : )
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Visa applied : 23 may 2013
> Request for form 80 from team 13: 17 july 2013
> Form 80 submitted to team 13: 7 aug 2013
> More info requested by team 13: 18 nov 2013
> Medical / pcc call: 24 sept 2014
> Grant: 3rd nov 2014


Heyyy congrtulations!!!!


----------



## bilal1

pak said:


> AOA,
> Allhamdolillah today I received an email from GSM intimating that my security clearance is over. I have been asked to submit the medicals and police Clearance.


Congrates bro on ur silver mail.


----------



## bilal1

fzaheer said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally i have received the grant.
> 
> probably i am one of the last 175ers. It is quite a relief to finally get the news and wait is over. Now the next task begins. Planning the move.
> 
> I wish all the people who are waiting for grants, a speedy resolution.
> 
> My only observation in my case was that, if you call them they usually respond very quickly. However i know there is no general rule.
> 
> After submitting my PCC/Meds, i called them after waiting for 2 weeks. Only 2 hours after the call, my visa was granted.
> 
> It would be great to talk to people who are planning there move to Australia in the next few months, so if you are one of them please message me so we can share ideas.
> 
> And thanks again to everyone here who are so helpful
> 
> Rgds
> Faisal


Congrates bro, on your long awaited grant.


----------



## bilal1

samy25 said:


> one of the frustrating day... having issues with employer.. n i knt leave the job as i know it will result in my employer verification issues... my employer is just not very cooperative when it comes to leaving the job...
> 
> 
> 
> lets pray...


Relax till your grant.


----------



## bilal1

Hasnain said:


> Dear Forum Members, my colleagues for almost two years, Seniors and Juniors!
> 
> I want to share this happy news that, AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah AlhamduliAllah, I have received my grant.
> 
> Long waiting time is over. During 21 months since lodgment, it was an up and down journey. My advise to all is that please stay positive. Sooner or later your turn would come. During waiting time, the best thing you can do is to plan your stay there. Importantly which city you would settle and how much savings you would bring there to support yourself initially.
> 
> Its been a pleasure using this forum. I would request you all to pray for my stay in Australia.
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck!


congrates hasnain and good luck


----------



## Blue Bird

Congrats husnain


----------



## MYI

Dear All,

CO has asked me to submit PCC, Medicals and Form 1221, I have submitted all except form 1221 as i need to make one clarification in order to fill that form. Its been more then 7 workings days CO hasn't replied yet... how many days should i wait to give him a reminder mail or calling is a good idea?


----------



## zahoorahmed

fzaheer said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally i have received the grant.
> 
> probably i am one of the last 175ers. It is quite a relief to finally get the news and wait is over. Now the next task begins. Planning the move.
> 
> I wish all the people who are waiting for grants, a speedy resolution.
> 
> My only observation in my case was that, if you call them they usually respond very quickly. However i know there is no general rule.
> 
> After submitting my PCC/Meds, i called them after waiting for 2 weeks. Only 2 hours after the call, my visa was granted.
> 
> It would be great to talk to people who are planning there move to Australia in the next few months, so if you are one of them please message me so we can share ideas.
> 
> And thanks again to everyone here who are so helpful
> 
> Rgds
> Faisal


Congrats Faisal!

Were you G4 or G5 applicant?


----------



## BOLT

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Hehe they should though, would be helpful.


Your question is genuinely valid. 

Policies keep changing though. Few years back they use to provide few thousand AUD as initial settlement fund. Likewise AUD 4000 for new born too. These subsequently got removed during recent budgets (i think 5 to 6 years earlier)

Still, you start getting something like nutrition fund for kids. its around AUD 500 ~ 600 per kid per month till you get a job. You can consider this as welcome package.


----------



## BOLT

registerme said:


> I got my 189 visa grant notification today. : )
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Visa applied : 23 may 2013
> Request for form 80 from team 13: 17 july 2013
> Form 80 submitted to team 13: 7 aug 2013
> More info requested by team 13: 18 nov 2013
> Medical / pcc call: 24 sept 2014
> Grant: 3rd nov 2014


congrats indeed.


----------



## girlaussie

This was called Baby Bonus & the exact amount was $5000 which is no more effective (after March 2014) but to get any financial assistance you have to meet certain requirements, like residency, income, household etc. In general, there is a waiting period of 2 years after PR so nothing comes straight away.

Where did you get this information, can you please share any link:
'you start getting something like nutrition fund for kids. its around AUD 500 ~ 600 per kid per month till you get a job'??

Are you talking about Family Tax Benefit A & B? If yes, then still one has to meet the residency eligibility, meet income test. It also depends on your actual family income, how many children you have, and how old they are.

These are the maximum amounts of Family Tax Benefit Part A you can get for each child fortnightly: 

0-12 years	$176.82
13-19 years	$230.02
0-19 years in an approved care organisation	$56.70

Maximum amounts of Family Tax Benefits Part B

under 5 years	$150.36	
5–18 years	$105.00	

'Support For New Arrivals to Australia' Please check this link: 

Support for new arrivals to Australia

Girl Aussie 



BOLT said:


> Likewise AUD 4000 for new born too. These subsequently got removed during recent budgets (i think 5 to 6 years earlier)
> 
> Still, you start getting something like nutrition fund for kids. its around AUD 500 ~ 600 per kid per month till you get a job. You can consider this as welcome package.


----------



## BOLT

Let me get the grant email and then I will research further 

and thank you for letting us down as I thought we will start getting something 



girlaussie said:


> This was called Baby Bonus & the exact amount was $5000 which is no more effective (after March 2014) but to get any financial assistance you have to meet certain requirements, like residency, income, household etc. In general, there is a waiting period of 2 years after PR so nothing comes straight away.
> 
> Where did you get this information, can you please share any link:
> 'you start getting something like nutrition fund for kids. its around AUD 500 ~ 600 per kid per month till you get a job'??
> 
> Are you talking about Family Tax Benefit A & B? If yes, then still one has to meet the residency eligibility, meet income test. It also depends on your actual family income, how many children you have, and how old they are.
> 
> These are the maximum amounts of Family Tax Benefit Part A you can get for each child fortnightly:
> 
> 0-12 years	$176.82
> 13-19 years	$230.02
> 0-19 years in an approved care organisation	$56.70
> 
> Maximum amounts of Family Tax Benefits Part B
> 
> under 5 years	$150.36
> 5–18 years	$105.00
> 
> 'Support For New Arrivals to Australia' Please check this link:
> 
> Support for new arrivals to Australia
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## girlaussie

This was shared after 'the grant' & 'Personal Experience'  

Just to assist you with your 'Future/Further Research' this is the link to start with:

Australian Government Department of Human Services

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



BOLT said:


> Let me get the grant email and then I will research further


----------



## hasanabbas19

Just received my first email from CO. Have asked for my resume and forms 80 and 1221.


----------



## longwaiting

zahoorahmed said:


> @ longwaiting
> 
> What's the "ANZSCO Code" you applied under?
> 
> It will tell exactly you are in G4 or G5


Hi zahoorahmed,
I have added details to my signature below. I droped an email to by CO but not getting an response from them.


----------



## BOLT

girlaussie said:


> This was shared after 'the grant' & 'Personal Experience'
> 
> Just to assist you with your 'Future/Further Research' this is the link to start with:
> 
> Australian Government Department of Human Services
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


I take it as compliment that you are wishing me 'quick grant'  btw my relatives over there (who are citizens since many years) told me this all and even calculated what I will get.

the only problem is my CO, who thinks that I will take her job (leaving her jobless) and this is why she is delaying our grant email as much as possible.


----------



## FAIS

BOLT said:


> the only problem is my CO, who thinks that I will take her job (leaving her jobless) and this is why she is delaying our grant email as much as possible.


Lolz.


----------



## taz_mt

FAIS said:


> Lolz.


FAIS, how did you find out the ESC start date, as it states in your signature 13-8-2013?


----------



## MYI

taz_mt said:


> FAIS, how did you find out the ESC start date, as it states in your signature 13-8-2013?


As per your signature, Adelaide team 2 has been assigned to you. mine is also same and they sent me the mail for additional docs on 21 oct 14... i uploaded all the required docs and asked for one query and still waiting for their reply... :confused2:


----------



## MYI

Guys...

Is there any 189ers from Riyadh, KSA... Lets meet together


----------



## immi4

Hi
Is it possible wit family that the main applicant goes to Australia first and can the family follow suit after few months but before the entry date? Or is it that everyone should enter together? Confused! !


----------



## adila

MYI said:


> Guys...
> 
> Is there any 189ers from Riyadh, KSA... Lets meet together


I am from Dammam and InshaAllah will b leaving in December.


----------



## MYI

adila said:


> I am from Dammam and InshaAllah will b leaving in December.


Good to her that you got your grant... just need to know that how come CO asked for your medicals and PCC at a very later stage. However for me, the CO has asked for my medical and Saudi PCC at a very early stage ... since i have lodged the 189 visa on 23rd august and front loaded all the docs except saudi PCC and medical... the CO was assigned on 21st of Oct and asked to perform medical and provide Saudi PCC since pakistan PCC was already front loaded...


----------



## TheExpatriate

immi4 said:


> Hi
> Is it possible wit family that the main applicant goes to Australia first and can the family follow suit after few months but before the entry date? Or is it that everyone should enter together? Confused! !


yes any of the family members can travel on any date alone or together in any order of applicants as long as all of them enter before the FED


----------



## MYI

Dear expatriate,

CO has asked me to submit PCC, Medicals and Form 1221, I have submitted all except form 1221 as i need to make one clarification in order to fill that form. Its been more then 7 workings days CO hasn't replied yet... how many days should i wait to give him a reminder mail or calling is a good idea?


----------



## TheExpatriate

MYI said:


> Dear expatriate,
> 
> CO has asked me to submit PCC, Medicals and Form 1221, I have submitted all except form 1221 as i need to make one clarification in order to fill that form. Its been more then 7 workings days CO hasn't replied yet... how many days should i wait to give him a reminder mail or calling is a good idea?


what clarification do you need, maybe we can help you here


----------



## MYI

TheExpatriate said:


> what clarification do you need, maybe we can help you here


Dear Expatriate,

Its something personal related to my family...


----------



## bilal1

expat.ict said:


> so the processing time for pakistanis is long only for the 189 VISA or same for the 190 VISA too??
> i read somewhere people were saying for 190 its not that long is it true??
> 
> anyone here on 190 visa still have not got the grant yet??
> i already got the invite for 189 so not sure if i go for it or reapply for 190 later


Depends, as my 190 case took approx. 18th months to get finalized, but as per experience 190 cases took less time then 189


----------



## bilal1

aspide44 said:


> Aoa all,
> Alhamdullilah just received my visa 189. it includes my baby and wife It took me exactly one and half year and lots of patience , but finally feeling good to have it . I thank you all for their help on this blog and at the same time best wishes for rest of the people.
> 
> __________________
> *EOI Recv* 21 April 2013 *Visa 189 Ldge* 23th April 2013 *CO allocated *29 April 2013 *First Form 80 Sub* 7 May 2013 * First-Med Submitted* May 16 2013 *First-PCC submitted* 17May2013 *SecondPCC submitted* 22Aug 2014 *Second-Med submitted* 28Aug2014 * Second-Form80 submitted* October 06 2014 *Second-Form80 changes submitted* October 20th 2014 *Grant* 28 October 2014 *First Entry* Aug 2015


Congrates


----------



## bilal1

babajani said:


> Dear Olways
> 
> I feel sad for your long ordeal but frankly speaking I have been following this forum for the last 8 months and haven't seen a single 190 applicant from Pakistan who has waited for this long.
> 
> There was a guy back from Sep or Oct last year, raufafridi, whose case went for external security check but even then he was granted in 9 months and that also because of filled quota for 190.
> 
> I am sure there is something extraordinary with your case and it is definitely an exception. Anyways I wish you get you grant quickly.
> 
> Regards


@babajani. My 190 also gone extraordinary


----------



## bilal1

shoaib.pk said:


> Dear Friends, I have received my grant today. It was a long wait during which you guys were a lot of help. Thank you all. Stay blessed and I pray you receive your grants very soon.


Congrates


----------



## olways

bilal1 said:


> @babajani. My 190 also gone extraordinary


Indeed, bilal1 has the longest waiting time among 190 visa applicants that I know. I personally don't have anything extraordinary in my case. I have been getting the same response from my CO that my case is undergoing routine procedures. I have my spouse and two wonderful kids included in my application. I even paid the 2VAC fee for my spouse last year upon CO's request. I believe the best I can do is to be patient. In sha Allah, my grant is around the corner.

@bilal1, have you had anything in your case that would cause such delay? I am glad that you got your grant my friend and hope no one could ever beat you in your timelines.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

MYI said:


> Guys...
> 
> Is there any 189ers from Riyadh, KSA... Lets meet together


Im from Khobar


----------



## FAIS

taz_mt said:


> FAIS, how did you find out the ESC start date, as it states in your signature 13-8-2013?


CO informed me.


----------



## taz_mt

FAIS said:


> CO informed me.


thanks,

your timeline is quite encouraging.


----------



## zahoorahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> yes any of the family members can travel on any date alone or together in any order of applicants as long as all of them enter before the FED


And the only condition is that primary applicant must enter either first or along with other secondary applicant(s) .It's is not OK if secondary applicant enters first and primary not yet done the initial entry.


----------



## MYI

sanazahidkhan said:


> Im from Khobar


Nice to see people from near by areas... whats your timeline?


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> And the only condition is that primary applicant must enter either first or along with other secondary applicant(s) .It's is not OK if secondary applicant enters first and primary not yet done the initial entry.


that was applicable to 175/176 only. Not anymore, 189 and 190 do not carry this condition and secondary applicant(s) can travel before the primary applicant


----------



## jazzee

registerme said:


> I got my 189 visa grant notification today. : )
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Visa applied : 23 may 2013
> Request for form 80 from team 13: 17 july 2013
> Form 80 submitted to team 13: 7 aug 2013
> More info requested by team 13: 18 nov 2013
> Medical / pcc call: 24 sept 2014
> Grant: 3rd nov 2014


Hello registerme,

Congratulations...........
How much time buffer you got for your first entry?

Thanks,


----------



## vicky I&C

*urgent*

hi friends
my question is i ve 8 years of Instrumentation and control engineer experience (Industry based) i ve applied for Electronics Engineer Assessment To EA and have forgot to mention the Anzco code on form as it didnt asked but have mentioned in assessment applying for "Electronics Engineer" what should i do 
my time line is
Ilets 10/7/2014***Ilets result	24-07-2014***cdr Completion	29-08-2014***EA Docs Sending	2/9/2014***EA Officail Recipt	5/9/2014.***EA outcome ?awaiting ***


----------



## girlaussie

Yes I wish you & all others who are waiting to get speedy grant.

Well, the figures I stated were all from human services websites & these vary from case to case (as one has to meet the income test criteria too).

Nah, that poor girl is probably doing her job only. I don't think it's 'She' who is delaying but it's overall the system which literally takes a minute job to complete in 1 year.

Girl Aussie



BOLT said:


> I take it as compliment that you are wishing me 'quick grant'  btw my relatives over there (who are citizens since many years) told me this all and even calculated what I will get.
> 
> the only problem is my CO, who thinks that I will take her job (leaving her jobless) and this is why she is delaying our grant email as much as possible.


----------



## Waqarali20005

immi4 said:


> Hi
> Is it possible wit family that the main applicant goes to Australia first and can the family follow suit after few months but before the entry date? Or is it that everyone should enter together? Confused! !


Yes it is possible! most of the people do this. going their first and calling the family after wards!


----------



## Waqarali20005

zahoorahmed said:


> And the only condition is that primary applicant must enter either first or along with other secondary applicant(s) .It's is not OK if secondary applicant enters first and primary not yet done the initial entry.


this used to be a specific visa condition for this. Now a days there is no such condition any more.. details of the conditions can be seen at http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_reg/mr1994227/sch8.html


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqarali20005 said:


> this used to be a specific visa condition for this. Now a days there is no such condition any more.. details of the conditions can be seen at http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_reg/mr1994227/sch8.html



this is the specific visa condition which is being mentioned here!

*8502 * The holder of the visa must not enter Australia before the entry to Australia of a person specified in the visa.


----------



## FAIS

Waqarali20005 said:


> this is the specific visa condition which is being mentioned here!
> 
> *8502 * The holder of the visa must not enter Australia before the entry to Australia of a person specified in the visa.


I think this condition is still applicable for 175/176 visas. Any 175/176 applicants who are being granted visas now may find this condition on their visas. Now we don't know which visa has 'immi4' been granted.


----------



## immi4

Thx guys fr th info... still awaiting my visas subclass 190 &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## imranrk

MYI said:


> As per your signature, Adelaide team 2 has been assigned to you. mine is also same and they sent me the mail for additional docs on 21 oct 14... i uploaded all the required docs and asked for one query and still waiting for their reply... :confused2:


Same here. They never reply back


----------



## syeralia

Can any one please share the contact no for GSM adeilade Team2 plzzz


----------



## MYI

imranrk said:


> Same here. They never reply back


What Should I do??????? Should i call them ??? as its an important query because once its answered i will my 1221 form accordingly..


----------



## MYI

syeralia said:


> Can any one please share the contact no for GSM adeilade Team2 plzzz



07 3136 7000 ( This is the number mentioned in the Email which i received from Adelaide team 2 )


----------



## bilal1

Waqarali20005 said:


> Once upon a time this forum had members like Nuked, Expat dude, Bee, Mshoaib, Millenium Bug and many others who just simply disappeared after getting the visa grant... Guys we need you. come back. @ Shel, you should consider adding a future of tagging a member, like we do in FB or twitter etc..


Totally agreed. Need them back on forum


----------



## taz_mt

MYI said:


> 07 3136 7000 ( This is the number mentioned in the Email which i received from Adelaide team 2 )


thats funny, because the email i received from adelaide team 2 has the telephone number reomved from it, so it says telephone: and next to it nothing is typed.

may be its a new practice, not giving out direct team tel numbers to applicants.

they must be tired of all the calls they are getting


----------



## King_of_the_ring

It takes 5 month to have a GC in your mail box in USA and it takes 2 years just to get a PR letter.

Just a thought!


----------



## MYI

taz_mt said:


> thats funny, because the email i received from adelaide team 2 has the telephone number reomved from it, so it says telephone: and next to it nothing is typed.
> 
> may be its a new practice, not giving out direct team tel numbers to applicants.
> 
> they must be tired of all the calls they are getting


Actually For me the case officer has given his position number with the number in his signature below


----------



## mfa

King_of_the_ring said:


> It takes 5 month to have a GC in your mail box in USA and it takes 2 years just to get a PR letter.
> 
> Just a thought!


so which one is better, Green card of US or PR for AUS in the longer run


----------



## TheExpatriate

mfa said:


> so which one is better, Green card of US or PR for AUS in the longer run


GC .... I am eagerly waiting for mine


----------



## King_of_the_ring

@expatriate: How come? family immigration  ?


----------



## MIAG

SO... How many July Visa (190) Lodged applicants remaining......


----------



## Usman_

MIAG said:


> SO... How many July Visa (190) Lodged applicants remaining......


I am from July gang and still waiting for the grant ...


----------



## taz_mt

and we are back..


----------



## bilal1

samy25 said:


> @expatriate..
> 
> in my case last i called to be assured if my doc has been received , they said that all are recieved , it looks fine and we do not need any thing else. plus your application is with external agencies for routine processing.
> 
> but yesterday i got an email from team 13 and they wanted me to explain the gap ( in form 80)between middle school and high school break and how i supported my self financially
> 
> .
> my query is that if application was with external security then how team 13 is on initial stage of processing .. confuseeeeeeeeeeed


Team 13 is a good sign, get ready now


----------



## TheExpatriate

bilal1 said:


> Team 13 is a good sign, get ready now


team 13 is NOT a processing team, it's for data collection and preprocessing only


----------



## bilal1

emran said:


> Guys just a quick question. I am 32 years and 3 months old. Am I in 32 or 33 year age bracket?
> 
> Please reply,


You are in 32 yrs bracket right now


----------



## TheExpatriate

emran said:


> Guys just a quick question. I am 32 years and 3 months old. Am I in 32 or 33 year age bracket?
> 
> Please reply,


if you are already invited, it doesn't matter because your age at invitation is what matters, even if you get the visa 10 years from now !


----------



## bilal1

registerme said:


> I got my 189 visa grant notification today. : )
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Visa applied : 23 may 2013
> Request for form 80 from team 13: 17 july 2013
> Form 80 submitted to team 13: 7 aug 2013
> More info requested by team 13: 18 nov 2013
> Medical / pcc call: 24 sept 2014
> Grant: 3rd nov 2014


Congrates bro


----------



## bilal1

olways said:


> Indeed, bilal1 has the longest waiting time among 190 visa applicants that I know. I personally don't have anything extraordinary in my case. I have been getting the same response from my CO that my case is undergoing routine procedures. I have my spouse and two wonderful kids included in my application. I even paid the 2VAC fee for my spouse last year upon CO's request. I believe the best I can do is to be patient. In sha Allah, my grant is around the corner.
> 
> @bilal1, have you had anything in your case that would cause such delay? I am glad that you got your grant my friend and hope no one could ever beat you in your timelines.


lol @olways, yeah bro, i am on the top in timelines and i wish no one (190) from forum beat me in terms of timelines. 
Well, my case was pretty simple, i was also amazed that what took so long in finalizing my case.
I think there was some subclass mistake from CO on which my case took exactly same time as of 175/189.


----------



## MIAG

bilal1 said:


> lol @olways, yeah bro, i am on the top in timelines and i wish no one (190) from forum beat me in terms of timelines.
> Well, my case was pretty simple, i was also amazed that what took so long in finalizing my case.
> I think there was some subclass mistake from CO on which my case took exactly same time as of 175/189.



congrats bilal


----------



## MYI

Hows Adelaide Team 2 ????? any experience...


----------



## sanazahidkhan

sanazahidkhan said:


> Applied for visa SI 189
> Applied on 7 June 2014
> CO allocated on 26 August 2014 asked for form 80 and 1221, Medicals and polio cert
> Everything submitted by 15th of September 2014
> Team 13 contacted on 23 October 2014 to explain gaps in emplyment for spouse.
> Sent explanation on 31 Oct 2014


Why did they ask for my medicals so soon???


----------



## MIAG

sanazahidkhan said:


> Why did they ask for my medicals so soon???


Compared to other 189 applicants i think your's would be faster as they have announced that they will try and complete the cases with in decided timelines since july 2014.


----------



## BOLT

MIAG said:


> Compared to other 189 applicants i think your's would be faster as they have announced that they will try and complete the cases with in decided timelines since july 2014.


where did they announce? any reference?


----------



## FAIS

sanazahidkhan said:


> Why did they ask for my medicals so soon???


Your progress is very similar to mine. The first email from CO was infact a request to submit my medicals/ PCC/ Form 80. After a month of submission, I received an email from another team requesting explanation on gaps between different employment and study periods. In think you will get your grant letter in the next 5-6 months.


----------



## Khamoshie

vicky I&C said:


> hi friends
> my question is i ve 8 years of Instrumentation and control engineer experience (Industry based) i ve applied for Electronics Engineer Assessment To EA and have forgot to mention the Anzco code on form as it didnt asked but have mentioned in assessment applying for "Electronics Engineer" what should i do
> my time line is
> Ilets 10/7/2014***Ilets result	24-07-2014***cdr Completion	29-08-2014***EA Docs Sending	2/9/2014***EA Officail Recipt	5/9/2014.***EA outcome ?awaiting ***


Doesn't matter... In fact even if you keep the applied for field empty in the form, they will access based on the information you provided... I have a friend who is an electronic Engineer by qualification but all his 8 years of experience had been as a Power systems (Electrical Engineer) he therefore left the applied for field empty.... EA did come back to him for clarification (Electronics vs Electrical) and in the end gave him positive assessment as an Electrical / Electronics Engineering Technologist...


----------



## Khamoshie

MYI said:


> Good to her that you got your grant... just need to know that how come CO asked for your medicals and PCC at a very later stage. However for me, the CO has asked for my medical and Saudi PCC at a very early stage ... since i have lodged the 189 visa on 23rd august and front loaded all the docs except saudi PCC and medical... the CO was assigned on 21st of Oct and asked to perform medical and provide Saudi PCC since pakistan PCC was already front loaded...


Is your CO "FB" from Team 2???


----------



## Khamoshie

MIAG said:


> Compared to other 189 applicants i think your's would be faster as they have announced that they will try and complete the cases with in decided timelines since july 2014.


I don\t think so.... from what I know the new faster processing timelines apply only to applications lodged after July 2014....Mine was on 10 of June and I too got an early request for MEDs and PCC...however this is a routine now... COs are doing this in order to avoid wasting time money and efforts on HR (particularly Pakistani) candidates and see if they can be rejected immediately on medicals / Character grounds... as a rule of thumb ... for a Pakistani 189er an early medical call means that you will not be hearing any good news for at-least the next 12 months...


----------



## bilal1

MYI said:


> Hows Adelaide Team 2 ????? any experience...


A bit slow as per my and my gang applicants experience. I was also from Adelaide team 2 and the good thing about them is they promptly reply emails.


----------



## bilal1

MIAG said:


> congrats bilal


Thanks MAIG.


----------



## syeralia

bilal1 said:


> Thanks MAIG.


Bilal do u have any contact no of GSM adelaide Team 2 i think i should call them


----------



## Khamoshie

bilal1 said:


> A bit slow as per my and my gang applicants experience. I was also from Adelaide team 2 and the good thing about them is they promptly reply emails.


Now that's discouraging


----------



## MYI

bilal1 said:


> A bit slow as per my and my gang applicants experience. I was also from Adelaide team 2 and the good thing about them is they promptly reply emails.


@ Bilal1,

I have emailed them 10 days before for an important matter but they didnt replied yet... getting  , should i call them? do you have their number. please guide.


----------



## MYI

Khamoshie said:


> Is your CO "FB" from Team 2???


@khamoshie,

I didnt get your point what does "FB" means


----------



## TheExpatriate

MYI said:


> @khamoshie,
> 
> I didnt get your point what does "FB" means


Facebook  ?

I believe he means the initials.

Btw, DIBP has stopped assigning COs to cases, now they work on CCM (Collective Case Management) where every team works on all the cases assigned to the team


----------



## Khamoshie

TheExpatriate said:


> Facebook  ?
> 
> I believe he means the initials.
> 
> Btw, DIBP has stopped assigning COs to cases, now they work on CCM (Collective Case Management) where every team works on all the cases assigned to the team


And yet a lifetime passes before a sigh takes its effect....(yes you're right it is Ghalib)


----------



## MYI

TheExpatriate said:


> Facebook  ?
> 
> I believe he means the initials.
> 
> Btw, DIBP has stopped assigning COs to cases, now they work on CCM (Collective Case Management) where every team works on all the cases assigned to the team


the email which i receive is from the case officer mentioning his name, desigation i.e case officer and position number however the email from which it was mailed contain gsm. adelaide team 2
:confused2:


----------



## TheExpatriate

MYI said:


> the email which i receive is from the case officer mentioning his name, desigation i.e case officer and position number however the email from which it was mailed contain gsm. adelaide team 2 :confused2:


 next email will be from the same team but a different person etc.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Khamoshie said:


> I don\t think so.... from what I know the new faster processing timelines apply only to applications lodged after July 2014....Mine was on 10 of June and I too got an early request for MEDs and PCC...however this is a routine now... COs are doing this in order to avoid wasting time money and efforts on HR (particularly Pakistani) candidates and see if they can be rejected immediately on medicals / Character grounds... as a rule of thumb ... for a Pakistani 189er an early medical call means that you will not be hearing any good news for at-least the next 12 months...


Even if you applied from another country?


----------



## sanazahidkhan

FAIS said:


> Your progress is very similar to mine. The first email from CO was infact a request to submit my medicals/ PCC/ Form 80. After a month of submission, I received an email from another team requesting explanation on gaps between different employment and study periods. In think you will get your grant letter in the next 5-6 months.


Hope so!! Good luck to u as well fais! Hope u get ur grant soon


----------



## sanazahidkhan

MIAG said:


> Compared to other 189 applicants i think your's would be faster as they have announced that they will try and complete the cases with in decided timelines since july 2014.


Praying to Allah for the same miag


----------



## sanazahidkhan

For those who have kids I want to know whether ur kids are currently enrolled in an american school or british school? This is especially a question for those applying from Saudi Arabia. Currently my kiddo is in the british system but im not quite satisfied so i want to bring her to the american system (i studied in the american system) She is in grade 2 right now. Would that affect her in any way? I mean since im sure the curriculum in Australia must be somewhat closer to the british system? Im assuming ofcourse. I have no idea....anyone else?


----------



## Leb

FAIS said:


> Your progress is very similar to mine. The first email from CO was infact a request to submit my medicals/ PCC/ Form 80. After a month of submission, I received an email from another team requesting explanation on gaps between different employment and study periods. In think you will get your grant letter in the next 5-6 months.


Dear Fais,
I noticed from your timelines that ur visa expiry date exceeded ur meds validity by a couple of months; did ur CO ask u to redo ur meds. 
I am a lebanese and my country seems to be HR. as well.


----------



## syeralia

Today I called GSM Adelaide office regarding update of my case the man over there replied very nicely only ask about that how u send PCC whether Upload or email i replied upload then his answer was give some time i will contact u soon and bbye couldn't get this


----------



## MIAG

Khamoshie said:


> I don\t think so.... from what I know the new faster processing timelines apply only to applications lodged after July 2014....Mine was on 10 of June and I too got an early request for MEDs and PCC...however this is a routine now... COs are doing this in order to avoid wasting time money and efforts on HR (particularly Pakistani) candidates and see if they can be rejected immediately on medicals / Character grounds... as a rule of thumb ... for a Pakistani 189er an early medical call means that you will not be hearing any good news for at-least the next 12 months...


things have changed to better, You never know. I have seen few cases where 189 applicants got their whole process finanilzed in 15 months !!


----------



## FAIS

sanazahidkhan said:


> Hope so!! Good luck to u as well fais! Hope u get ur grant soon


I have already got mine. That's why I wrote that you will get yours in 5-6 months.


----------



## MYI

syeralia said:


> Today I called GSM Adelaide office regarding update of my case the man over there replied very nicely only ask about that how u send PCC whether Upload or email i replied upload then his answer was give some time i will contact u soon and bbye couldn't get this


Could you please give the number for gsm Adelaide team 2 number and can tell how much time they took to answer your call as i am hearing from other peoples that they make you wait for 20 to 25 minutes


----------



## MIAG

MYI said:


> Could you please give the number for gsm Adelaide team 2 number and can tell how much time they took to answer your call as i am hearing from other peoples that they make you wait for 20 to 25 minutes



according to your timelimes in your signature your case is going fine and i dont think you should call any one- but simply wait till the given period.


----------



## taz_mt

MYI said:


> Could you please give the number for gsm Adelaide team 2 number and can tell how much time they took to answer your call as i am hearing from other peoples that they make you wait for 20 to 25 minutes


if you don't mind me asking , whats the rush? 
why is there a need to call them now?


----------



## taz_mt

MIAG said:


> according to your timelimes in your signature your case is going fine and i dont think you should call any one- but simply wait till the given period.


exactly.


----------



## a_iqbal

MIAG said:


> things have changed to better, You never know. I have seen few cases where 189 applicants got their whole process finanilzed in 15 months !!


Yes, Surely. I feel the same way. My case is also in the 13th month after CO assigned to me. GSM brisbane not only very nicely responded to my medical expiry query but also extended my medicals and pcc for 6 and 3 months respectively. 
They also provided me the status of my and my husband security checks but also provided us indicative initial entry date i.e. 1st feb 2015. As my security checks are complete and my husband's security checks are near to complete. 

at this time CO has asked for polio certificates from us.


----------



## FAIS

sanazahidkhan said:


> For those who have kids I want to know whether ur kids are currently enrolled in an american school or british school? This is especially a question for those applying from Saudi Arabia. Currently my kiddo is in the british system but im not quite satisfied so i want to bring her to the american system (i studied in the american system) She is in grade 2 right now. Would that affect her in any way? I mean since im sure the curriculum in Australia must be somewhat closer to the british system? Im assuming ofcourse. I have no idea....anyone else?


My kid is following British curriculum in UAE. He is in year 1 and has just turned 6. 
You are probably not satisfied because American system is one year ahead when it comes to child age and learning. What children learn in year 1 in American system, they learn in year 2 in British system. But then you have to consider the fact that UK system consists of 13 years of schooling, while US school system runs till grade 12. But it doesn’t mean that the children finish their high school one year later as US system only accept children in Grade 1 who are 6-7 years old while UK system accepts 5-6 years old children in year 1.

In the initial years (grade 1-5), parents feel that children in US system are learning more than the children in UK system of the same grade because of the above reason. But this difference decreases over time and by the time child passes high school (year 12 in US, Year 13 in UK), the level of knowledge of children of both systems is almost the same. Infact, a lot of people think that children coming from UK system are more knowledgeable than the children who followed US system. This is because US curriculum focuses on broader coverage of ‘several’ subjects while UK system focuses on deeper coverage of relatively ‘fewer’ subjects. 

In my personal opinion (and I may be wrong), UK system is better than US. I want my child to decide, while he is in his final years of school, which degree he is going to pursue. I don’t want him to follow subjects in school that may not help him in his university. He can learn those subjects in a library when he has time. 
You can visit the following links to learn about both systems:

The U.K. school system vs. the U.S. school system (why weâ€™re losing) | Daily Sundial


----------



## FAIS

Leb said:


> Dear Fais,
> I noticed from your timelines that ur visa expiry date exceeded ur meds validity by a couple of months; did ur CO ask u to redo ur meds.
> I am a lebanese and my country seems to be HR. as well.


What I have noticed (in my case and other applicants cases as well) is that they don't request the medical report and PCC twice. However, if you front load your medical and PCC, they may ask you if the certficates have expired.

So it's better you wait for your CO to request the meds and PCC than front load them.


----------



## olways

FAIS said:


> What I have noticed (in my case and other applicants cases as well) is that they don't request the medical report and PCC twice. However, if you front load your medical and PCC, they may ask you if the certficates have expired. So it's better you wait for your CO to request the meds and PCC than front load them.


Nice observation. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MYI

MIAG said:


> according to your timelimes in your signature your case is going fine and i dont think you should call any one- but simply wait till the given period.


Actually i have asked a query from the CO to answer in order for me to submit form 1221 as its related to my family. 

and i already mentioned in the mail that based on CO answer i will complete the requested form 1221 and it already 12 days i sent them the mail and they didnt responded yet. :confused2:


----------



## MYI

taz_mt said:


> if you don't mind me asking , whats the rush?
> why is there a need to call them now?


@taz mt,

Reason i have explained above. kindly guide :noidea:


----------



## taz_mt

MYI said:


> @taz mt,
> 
> Reason i have explained above. kindly guide :noidea:


i have a similar situation.

CO asked for tax documents and they are not available in the country i live in, infact there is no such thing as "tax" where i am. So i asked them via email. Its been 13 days since i asked. i know they usually take 2-3 weeks to respond (from the feedback received on this forum)

But I am not going to call them, and i will wait for their email response.

I did however send them an email reminder after 7 days.

The point is COs don't like or want us calling them on the phone. This is the reason they have started removing direct telephone numbers from the email correspondence they send us.

So we should take a hint, and let them do their jobs.


----------



## MYI

taz_mt said:


> i have a similar situation.
> 
> CO asked for tax documents and they are not available in the country i live in, infact there is no such thing as "tax" where i am. So i asked them via email. Its been 13 days since i asked. i know they usually take 2-3 weeks to respond (from the feedback received on this forum)
> 
> But I am not going to call them, and i will wait for their email response.
> 
> I did however send them an email reminder after 7 days.
> 
> The point is COs don't like or want us calling them on the phone. This is the reason they have started removing direct telephone numbers from the email correspondence they send us.
> 
> So we should take a hint, and let them do their jobs.


Thanks, yes you are correct, I think i should send them my first reminder email for the followup and then i will wait for their response


----------



## mhaqs

taz_mt said:


> i have a similar situation.
> 
> CO asked for tax documents and they are not available in the country i live in, infact there is no such thing as "tax" where i am. So i asked them via email. Its been 13 days since i asked. i know they usually take 2-3 weeks to respond (from the feedback received on this forum)
> 
> But I am not going to call them, and i will wait for their email response.
> 
> I did however send them an email reminder after 7 days.
> 
> The point is COs don't like or want us calling them on the phone. This is the reason they have started removing direct telephone numbers from the email correspondence they send us.
> 
> So we should take a hint, and let them do their jobs.


What are you saying? There is no tax in Pakistan? Where do you live in Pakistan and which profession are you in to not pay taxes?


----------



## bym007

mhaqs said:


> What are you saying? There is no tax in Pakistan? Where do you live in Pakistan and which profession are you in to not pay taxes?


His location is KSA. Which is tax heaven


----------



## taz_mt

mhaqs said:


> What are you saying? There is no tax in Pakistan? Where do you live in Pakistan and which profession are you in to not pay taxes?


i live in Kuwait


----------



## MIAG

MYI said:


> @taz mt,
> 
> Reason i have explained above. kindly guide :noidea:



No reply means everything is ok- keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

FAIS said:


> I have already got mine. That's why I wrote that you will get yours in 5-6 months.


Masha Allah!! Great news really. Youre making my hopes high  otherwise i wasnt expecting anything before december 2015. As everyone is suggesting it takes almost 18 months from the date of submission.


----------



## bilal1

syeralia said:


> Bilal do u have any contact no of GSM adelaide Team 2 i think i should call them


Well, i don't have their contact number as i never called them, but i believe it's shared previously by someone on forum.


----------



## bilal1

Khamoshie said:


> Now that's discouraging


I just shared the experience, might be now the same team got efficiency in finalizing the cases so don't be sad or discourage.


----------



## bilal1

MYI said:


> @ Bilal1,
> 
> I have emailed them 10 days before for an important matter but they didnt replied yet... getting  , should i call them? do you have their number. please guide.


@MYI, i think some seniors could give experienced suggestion, as far as i think you should give them a reminder / update email on matter and if there is no response in 3 working day, give them a call.


----------



## owais83

I emailed @ [email protected] and this is the reply i received today .Is it a standard reply ? did any one received the same ,kindly share your experiences.Below is my e-mail and their reply for you information.

My e-mail to GSM Team Adelaide.

Dear Sir/Madam,



I have applied for PR under subclass 189 around 5 and half months ago , I was requested for several documents , which I had provided, after that I didn't hear anything from you guys , I just want to know the status of my application ;i.e., have I been assigned a CO , if yes can I have their email address for future references .



I shall be very thankful to you .



With Regards,
Owais

Team Adelaide's reply

Dear Mr Owais,



Thank you for your email



Please note a case officer has already assessed your application. However, the department’s processes have changed and now we are working under collective management system and no case officer is allocated to a particular application but all applications are processed by all case officers.



Your application is still under assessment



We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are conducted by other agencies; and all this can take some time.



The timing for the completion of checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured that we will do all we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.







Kind Regards





General Skilled Migration – Adelaide

Department of Immigration and Border Protection



Email: [email protected]

Website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Phone numbers:

Offshore clients: 07 3136 7000

Onshore clients: 1800 720 656


----------



## bilal1

MIAG said:


> No reply means everything is ok- keep your fingers crossed.


Agree. I once gave form 1221 and there was no reply on that from CO. Nothing goes wrong till grant. So once your done your part (email) you are on safe side.


----------



## asad747

Alhumdulilah i've received grant today. It has been a long journey . Now start of a new phase of life 

My Complete timeline is as follows;

*Occupation: * Systems Analyst
*Visa Type: * SI 189
*Visa Applied:* 26th December 2012
*CO assigned: * 27th February 2013
*Form 80 Req/Sub:* 26th March 2013
*Employer Verification: * 9th April 2013
*New Born Addition:* 1st September 2014
*Medical/PCC Request:* 13th September 2014
*Medical/PCC Submit:* 13th October
*Grant: * 6th November 2014
*Initial Entry Date: * 10th September 2015
*Plan to Move: * Not decided (May be around march 2015)


Thank you all of you for providing great community support & i wish all of you speedy grant.


----------



## syeralia

By the Grace of All Mighty Allah and prayers of MOM i got Sadqa e Panjatn in form of Golden email Thanks to all of u for supporting and praying for all of u a speedy grant


----------



## olways

asad747 said:


> Alhumdulilah i've received grant today. It has been a long journey . Now start of a new phase of life  My Complete timeline is as follows; Occupation: Systems Analyst Visa Type: SI 189 Visa Applied: 26th December 2012 CO assigned: 27th February 2013 Form 80 Req/Sub: 26th March 2013 Employer Verification: 9th April 2013 New Born Addition: 1st September 2014 Medical/PCC Request: 13th September 2014 Medical/PCC Submit: 13th October Grant: 6th November 2014 Initial Entry Date: 10th September 2015 Plan to Move: Not decided (May be around march 2015) Thank you all of you for providing great community support & i wish all of you speedy grant.


Let me be first to congatilulare you my friend.


----------



## olways

syeralia said:


> By the Grace of All Mighty Allah and prayers of MOM i got Sadqa e Panjatn in form of Golden email Thanks to all of u for supporting and praying for all of u a speedy grant


Heartiest congratulations!


----------



## BOLT

Congratulations to asad747 and syeralia. 

Two grants in single day... that was used to be in July ... best of luck to both of you.


----------



## MIAG

Any one has been requested for Polio Certificates ?


----------



## sanazahidkhan

MIAG said:


> Any one has been requested for Polio Certificates ?


Yupp i have


----------



## a_iqbal

owais83 said:


> I emailed @ [email protected] and this is the reply i received today .Is it a standard reply ? did any one received the same ,kindly share your experiences.Below is my e-mail and their reply for you information.
> 
> My e-mail to GSM Team Adelaide.
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for PR under subclass 189 around 5 and half months ago , I was requested for several documents , which I had provided, after that I didn't hear anything from you guys , I just want to know the status of my application ;i.e., have I been assigned a CO , if yes can I have their email address for future references .
> 
> 
> 
> I shall be very thankful to you .
> 
> 
> 
> With Regards,
> Owais
> 
> Team Adelaide's reply
> 
> Dear Mr Owais,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email
> 
> 
> 
> Please note a case officer has already assessed your application. However, the department’s processes have changed and now we are working under collective management system and no case officer is allocated to a particular application but all applications are processed by all case officers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your application is still under assessment
> 
> 
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are conducted by other agencies; and all this can take some time.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for the completion of checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured that we will do all we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Skilled Migration – Adelaide
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> 
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Phone numbers:
> 
> Offshore clients: 07 3136 7000
> 
> Onshore clients: 1800 720 656




Yes, this is standard email, I have got same email like it,


----------



## hanali

What a wonderful news. Two grants in a day is amazing. 

Heartiest congratulations to asad747 and syeralia!!! For others, Happy waiting


----------



## syeralia

I want to ask one thing should i go for HEC attestation and PEC Regestration or it is use less


----------



## Bret Hart

syeralia said:


> By the Grace of All Mighty Allah and prayers of MOM i got Sadqa e Panjatn in form of Golden email Thanks to all of u for supporting and praying for all of u a speedy grant


Congrats...


----------



## sanazahidkhan

syeralia said:


> I want to ask one thing should i go for HEC attestation and PEC Regestration or it is use less


U didnt have to get hec attestation for ur degreee assessment?


----------



## Khamoshie

sanazahidkhan said:


> Even if you applied from another country?


Yep...


----------



## immi4

sanazahidkhan said:


> Yupp i have


Sanazahidkhan could u plz share ur timeline. ...
We also have been asked for polio certificates although v did submit it with our medicals. I wonder what's next....... feeling anxious


----------



## Leb

asad747 said:


> Alhumdulilah i've received grant today. It has been a long journey . Now start of a new phase of life
> 
> My Complete timeline is as follows;
> 
> *Occupation: * Systems Analyst
> *Visa Type: * SI 189
> *Visa Applied:* 26th December 2012
> *CO assigned: * 27th February 2013
> *Form 80 Req/Sub:* 26th March 2013
> *Employer Verification: * 9th April 2013
> *New Born Addition:* 1st September 2014
> *Medical/PCC Request:* 13th September 2014
> *Medical/PCC Submit:* 13th October
> *Grant: * 6th November 2014
> *Initial Entry Date: * 10th September 2015
> *Plan to Move: * Not decided (May be around march 2015)
> 
> 
> Thank you all of you for providing great community support & i wish all of you speedy grant.


Congrats.......


----------



## Leb

syeralia said:


> By the Grace of All Mighty Allah and prayers of MOM i got Sadqa e Panjatn in form of Golden email Thanks to all of u for supporting and praying for all of u a speedy grant


Congrats.... I am counting based on your timelines that I need another 7-9 months


----------



## akashif

owais83 said:


> I emailed @ [email protected] and this is the reply i received today .Is it a standard reply ? did any one received the same ,kindly share your experiences.Below is my e-mail and their reply for you information.
> 
> My e-mail to GSM Team Adelaide.
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for PR under subclass 189 around 5 and half months ago , I was requested for several documents , which I had provided, after that I didn't hear anything from you guys , I just want to know the status of my application ;i.e., have I been assigned a CO , if yes can I have their email address for future references .
> 
> 
> 
> I shall be very thankful to you .
> 
> 
> 
> With Regards,
> Owais
> 
> Team Adelaide's reply
> 
> Dear Mr Owais,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email
> 
> 
> 
> Please note a case officer has already assessed your application. However, the department’s processes have changed and now we are working under collective management system and no case officer is allocated to a particular application but all applications are processed by all case officers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your application is still under assessment
> 
> 
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are conducted by other agencies; and all this can take some time.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for the completion of checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured that we will do all we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Skilled Migration – Adelaide
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> 
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Phone numbers:
> 
> Offshore clients: 07 3136 7000
> 
> Onshore clients: 1800 720 656


Hi owais83,

I got the exact same reply from my CO upon follow up. 

Br,


----------



## asad747

syeralia said:


> I want to ask one thing should i go for HEC attestation and PEC Regestration or it is use less



well since now u have the grant. You will need not need HEC attestation in Australia... however if later in point to decided to move to middleeast they may require it... so harm in getting it done in advance if u have spare time.


----------



## emran

Well, I have applied for the EOI for 189 visa for 263111 occupation on 60 points. Lets see when I will get the invite.

Hope for the Best.


----------



## aspide44

Hi, 
I have quick question. I am traveling to Melbourne in coming months. I got my grant recently. Do i need to stamp the visa on my passport? i have read that its not necessary. 

If i don't stamp the visa , what necessary docs should i be showing to the immigration officer at Lahore Airport?
The Grant Letter with passport and visa numbers on it ?

Please clear.

Best Regards
Imran


----------



## immi4

How is it that everyone from july batch got their grants and none from adelaide team 4.....


----------



## n3o

*Got Grant Alhamdulilah*

Alhamdulilah got the golden email. See timeline below in signature.


----------



## Celley

n3o said:


> Alhamdulilah got the golden email. See timeline below in signature.


Timeline ???


----------



## waseem_expat

Today when I opened my email account, I saw an email from brisbane team. When I looked at the title I couldn't believe my eyes  .... the title read "IMMI Grant Notification" hurry!!!!! the Golden Email !!! finally   .. 

Alhamdolilah, received the grant this morning after a long wait of around 17 months. First entry is allowed till June 2015.. 

I wish luck to all others waiting for PR. Inshall Allah you will get the grants too and hopefully earlier than expected. 

Thanks,
Waseem


----------



## BOLT

congrats to n3o and waseem_expat

the teams have awakened except team 4 adelaide. 

Hiki get ready, inshallah we are next


----------



## BOLT

Celley said:


> Timeline ???


Celley what is your timeline ???


----------



## BossLadyMo

Medicals for me, spouse and kids (newborn included) was recently submitted. I got in touch with DIBP 2 days after*meds were*submitted, to confirm receipt of PCC and Meds, as deadline was running close and wanted to be sure they had received it. The lady I spoke to said all our meds had been referred. We are all healthy, no prior or existing conditions...newborn is in perfect condition, older kid has hit all milestones for his age, hubby and I are perfectly healthy...and we were told everything was fine with us. So I was surprised the lady mentioned we ALL had been referred.But one thing she said was that it usually takes a week to clear. But from what I have read so far, referred medicalstake at least 3 weeks to clear...so I was surprised she mentioned a week.

Has anyone experienced/heard of such where healthy applicants with no significant issues have been referred?

Has anyone heard of medicals clearing in a week?

Or was I referred because of the country and continent I'm from?


----------



## enzee

BossLadyMo said:


> Medicals for me, spouse and kids (newborn included) was recently submitted. I got in touch with DIBP 2 days after*meds were*submitted,
> .......
> Or was I referred because of the country and continent I'm from?


I believe you answered it yourself at the end, EBOLA VIRUS is one of the main concerns of Australian Govt at the moment and i remember reading a news that DIBP has stopped granting visas from some African countries. 

I hope you get your grant soon, good luck


----------



## BossLadyMo

Nigeria is Ebola free...the countries listed by the Australian govt were Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea. 

I wonder!


----------



## BOLT

syeralia said:


> BOLT y r u not callling to DIBP again


really I am fed up of calling and emailing. there is no use of all that. when grant is destined to come, inshallah it will come.

I have compromised with the fact that DIBP is a typical public sector organisation and nothing more one should expect. besides genuine factors, it is luck that who got which team, as it appears that teams have productivity differences as well. anyway now I am just chilling out 

best of luck to you and all who got grants. just remember us in your prayers


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> really I am fed up of calling and emailing. there is no use of all that. when grant is destined to come, inshallah it will come.
> 
> I have compromised with the fact that DIBP is a typical public sector organisation and nothing more one should expect. besides genuine factors, it is luck that who got which team, as it appears that teams have productivity differences as well. anyway now I am just chilling out
> 
> best of luck to you and all who got grants. just remember us in your prayers


Unfortunately bolt i got a very negative response from IGIS ... On moday i emailed IGIS ... So now i have left the hope ... I m posting the reply from IGIS ...


----------



## Hiki

Guys i emailed IGIS on monday ... Previously IGIS in may told me that if i didnt get grant i should contact them in november so i did contact ... This is the reply i got ... 

Dear Sir

You have made a complaint to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security and I note you have previously contacted this office in May 2014.



We do not process visa applications or make security assessments. The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. We are able to review ASIO actions to provide assurance that they are legal and proper.



Visa applications often take more than 12 months to process, particularly if they require a security assessment. If your visa application was lodged less than 12 months ago, we do not ordinarily take any action. Also, if we have already looked into a complaint about this visa application in the last 6 months, we might not take any further action at this time.

We may use the information you have provided to contact ASIO or the Department of Immigration and Border Protection about this visa application in order to check the handling of any security assessment which may be associated with the application. 



We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct them to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection may be able to prioritise your application in extenuating circumstances.

Where we identify an issue requiring resolution, we liaise with the relevant agencies about the issue. Where possible we will advise you in general terms of the outcome. Please note that it may be two to four weeks before we are able to respond to you.

So now what is meant by this ?


----------



## adee

Hiki said:


> Guys i emailed IGIS on monday ... Previously IGIS in may told me that if i didnt get grant i should contact them in november so i did contact ... This is the reply i got ...
> 
> Dear Sir
> 
> You have made a complaint to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security and I note you have previously contacted this office in May 2014.
> 
> We do not process visa applications or make security assessments. The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. We are able to review ASIO actions to provide assurance that they are legal and proper.
> 
> Visa applications often take more than 12 months to process, particularly if they require a security assessment. If your visa application was lodged less than 12 months ago, we do not ordinarily take any action. Also, if we have already looked into a complaint about this visa application in the last 6 months, we might not take any further action at this time.
> 
> We may use the information you have provided to contact ASIO or the Department of Immigration and Border Protection about this visa application in order to check the handling of any security assessment which may be associated with the application.
> 
> We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct them to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection may be able to prioritise your application in extenuating circumstances.
> 
> Where we identify an issue requiring resolution, we liaise with the relevant agencies about the issue. Where possible we will advise you in general terms of the outcome. Please note that it may be two to four weeks before we are able to respond to you.
> 
> So now what is meant by this ?


How much time has elapsed since you applied for visa? If less than 12 months expect nothing from them. Even more than 12 months they are of no good.
Stop worrying yourself as long as you have submitted all what is required. The emails and phone calls to them will not necessarily speed up but chances are that they might get pissed up and you may end up in having more delay.


----------



## adee

BOLT said:


> really I am fed up of calling and emailing. there is no use of all that. when grant is destined to come, inshallah it will come.
> 
> I have compromised with the fact that DIBP is a typical public sector organisation and nothing more one should expect. besides genuine factors, it is luck that who got which team, as it appears that teams have productivity differences as well. anyway now I am just chilling out
> 
> best of luck to you and all who got grants. just remember us in your prayers


Bolt: I undet your frustration. Its pretty natural that u have been waiting beyond thr normal with nothing progress on your case. And other with similar circumstances getting their grants double up the frustration. Just do one thing stop checking emails or this forum for 15 days or check your email or forum twice a month.  I know its hard and tempting but it will ease your stress.


----------



## Hiki

adee said:


> How much time has elapsed since you applied for visa? If less than 12 months expect nothing from them. Even more than 12 months they are of no good.
> Stop worrying yourself as long as you have submitted all what is required. The emails and phone calls to them will not necessarily speed up but chances are that they might get pissed up and you may end up in having more delay.


Well i think you should see my timeline then you will have some idea ... Its been 22 months now ... Thy ask for docs again n again n no progress huh !!!


----------



## n3o

Celley said:


> Timeline ???


*189* | *ACS +ve:* 30/9/11 | *EOI:*04/8/12 | *189 Invite:* 1/11 | *Lodged:* 29/12/12 | *CO:* 08/3/13 | *T-13:* 11/10/13 | *Med & PCC Requested:* 15/5/14 | *Med & PCC Submitted:* 28/5/14 | Grant: 06/11/14 :second:


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Guys do you think occupation matters in case of 189? Or anyone on sol list is treated the same way? What i meant is , within 189 processing do they process them as first come first serve basis or different professions get different priorities ?
Any idea? My application completed 13months yesterday. Hoping to get the grant soon


----------



## BOLT

Hiki this is pretty much normal 'kind of automated' response. I do not understand why you are saying it as' negative'.

Wait for 1 to 2 weeks for their actual reply. I am sure they will tell you that your checks are over. actually they will tell you that they do not have your application anymore.

in short this is absolutely NOT negative.





Hiki said:


> Guys i emailed IGIS on monday ... Previously IGIS in may told me that if i didnt get grant i should contact them in november so i did contact ... This is the reply i got ...
> 
> Dear Sir
> 
> You have made a complaint to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security and I note you have previously contacted this office in May 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> We do not process visa applications or make security assessments. The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. We are able to review ASIO actions to provide assurance that they are legal and proper.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa applications often take more than 12 months to process, particularly if they require a security assessment. If your visa application was lodged less than 12 months ago, we do not ordinarily take any action. Also, if we have already looked into a complaint about this visa application in the last 6 months, we might not take any further action at this time.
> 
> We may use the information you have provided to contact ASIO or the Department of Immigration and Border Protection about this visa application in order to check the handling of any security assessment which may be associated with the application.
> 
> 
> 
> We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct them to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection may be able to prioritise your application in extenuating circumstances.
> 
> Where we identify an issue requiring resolution, we liaise with the relevant agencies about the issue. Where possible we will advise you in general terms of the outcome. Please note that it may be two to four weeks before we are able to respond to you.
> 
> So now what is meant by this ?


----------



## BOLT

adee said:


> Bolt: I undet your frustration. Its pretty natural that u have been waiting beyond thr normal with nothing progress on your case. And other with similar circumstances getting their grants double up the frustration. Just do one thing stop checking emails or this forum for 15 days or check your email or forum twice a month.  I know its hard and tempting but it will ease your stress.


thank you adee for such a good tips 

they really work ............. if one can do these


----------



## BOLT

n3o said:


> *189* | *ACS +ve:* 30/9/11 | *EOI:*04/8/12 | *189 Invite:* 1/11 | *Lodged:* 29/12/12 | *CO:* 08/3/13 | *T-13:* 11/10/13 | *Med & PCC Requested:* 15/5/14 | *Med & PCC Submitted:* 28/5/14 | Grant: 06/11/14 :second:


n3o did someone contact you for any further info between submission of Med/PCC and your grant? I mean any communication from May till Nov?


----------



## bilal1

asad747 said:


> Alhumdulilah i've received grant today. It has been a long journey . Now start of a new phase of life
> 
> My Complete timeline is as follows;
> 
> *Occupation: * Systems Analyst
> *Visa Type: * SI 189
> *Visa Applied:* 26th December 2012
> *CO assigned: * 27th February 2013
> *Form 80 Req/Sub:* 26th March 2013
> *Employer Verification: * 9th April 2013
> *New Born Addition:* 1st September 2014
> *Medical/PCC Request:* 13th September 2014
> *Medical/PCC Submit:* 13th October
> *Grant: * 6th November 2014
> *Initial Entry Date: * 10th September 2015
> *Plan to Move: * Not decided (May be around march 2015)
> 
> 
> Thank you all of you for providing great community support & i wish all of you speedy grant.



Congrates asad


----------



## bilal1

syeralia said:


> By the Grace of All Mighty Allah and prayers of MOM i got Sadqa e Panjatn in form of Golden email Thanks to all of u for supporting and praying for all of u a speedy grant


Congrates.


----------



## bilal1

aspide44 said:


> Hi,
> I have quick question. I am traveling to Melbourne in coming months. I got my grant recently. Do i need to stamp the visa on my passport? i have read that its not necessary.
> 
> If i don't stamp the visa , what necessary docs should i be showing to the immigration officer at Lahore Airport?
> The Grant Letter with passport and visa numbers on it ?
> 
> Please clear.
> 
> Best Regards
> Imran


Grant letter hard copy and passport. keep one print-out with you and one in backup.
When ur travelling to Melbourne ?


----------



## bilal1

waseem_expat said:


> Today when I opened my email account, I saw an email from brisbane team. When I looked at the title I couldn't believe my eyes  .... the title read "IMMI Grant Notification" hurry!!!!! the Golden Email !!! finally   ..
> 
> Alhamdolilah, received the grant this morning after a long wait of around 17 months. First entry is allowed till June 2015..
> 
> I wish luck to all others waiting for PR. Inshall Allah you will get the grants too and hopefully earlier than expected.
> 
> Thanks,
> Waseem


Congrates waseem

Really happy to see quick grants


----------



## Jamaloo

Why time line for we Pakistanis is toooo long ?????????????????????????????Risk countries is also all SAARC countries which include india srilanka ,bangladesh .................its i think its a conspiracy they want to suppress Pakistani ........................its so sad .....................


----------



## bilal1

Hi, few question,
1. How much money we can take with us while traveling to Australia. 
2. Whats the procedure to transfer the money from Pakistan to Australia.
3. Whats the deduction in terms of transferring the money. What's the deduction rules if amount is exceeded to a certain limit or just flat rate to every transaction. 
4. Senior experience of transferring / carrying money while travel to Aus.

Thanx-Bilal


----------



## TheExpatriate

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Guys do you think occupation matters in case of 189? Or anyone on sol list is treated the same way? What i meant is , within 189 processing do they process them as first come first serve basis or different professions get different priorities ?
> Any idea? My application completed 13months yesterday. Hoping to get the grant soon


I don't think so.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Jamaloo said:


> Why time line for we Pakistanis is toooo long ?????????????????????????????Risk countries is also all SAARC countries which include india srilanka ,bangladesh .................its i think its a conspiracy they want to suppress Pakistani ........................its so sad .....................


Surely is sad....they treat us according to the "harkatein" of our leaders....now we have a new one in the UK


----------



## ali_sajjad86

TheExpatriate said:


> I don't think so.


Thanks


----------



## ali_sajjad86

BOLT said:


> Hiki this is pretty much normal 'kind of automated' response. I do not understand why you are saying it as' negative'. Wait for 1 to 2 weeks for their actual reply. I am sure they will tell you that your checks are over. actually they will tell you that they do not have your application anymore. in short this is absolutely NOT negative.


I agree with bolt. Not at all a negative reply. Relax mate. 
This is what i got when i launched my complaint after exactly 12 months and 1 minute ( lol  )

"Dear Sir,
You recently made a complaint to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security about a visa application. We have not identified any unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case and there are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage.

We understand that this visa application was lodged in October 2013 and some time has now elapsed without finalisation. Many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. The length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.

If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by April 2015 please contact us again."


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> Hiki this is pretty much normal 'kind of automated' response. I do not understand why you are saying it as' negative'.
> 
> Wait for 1 to 2 weeks for their actual reply. I am sure they will tell you that your checks are over. actually they will tell you that they do not have your application anymore.
> 
> in short this is absolutely NOT negative.


Thanks bolt for being so encouraging and hopefull...its been more than a month nw that i have resend all the docs they asked for ... Till today they are silent again .. Dont know how much time or months will it take now  anyhw lets hope for the best and the best ... I think bolt you and i will get the grnt on same day inshAllah


----------



## King_of_the_ring

@Jamalooo: Bhai ho jamaloooo ... sabar anta sabar ... we are a very well cursed nation due to atrocities we have done without our own ppl and others. So, if you have lodged your application totally forget about it as of now till Dec 2015. I myself is like that. I filed my eoi in oct 2013 and I had lost ALL HOPeS for having an ITA. But one day it popped up in my agent's inbox like a miracle  after 6 months. 

Now, what am I seeing here. Just totally forget about it for a while. Thinks like u played a gamble and it may or may not come your way. It's not only about our rulers our nation itself just Gone NUTS!

Sorry Sana its not all about rulers


----------



## Jamaloo

sanazahidkhan said:


> Surely is sad....they treat us according to the "harkatein" of our leaders....now we have a new one in the UK


Sana i really dont think so about our harkatain but its an imagethat has been created ...................sorry to say but defintely not apply in 189 .....................
I will rather go for 190 or 489 .thats a thumb rule now :faint:


----------



## Jamaloo

*King of ur own ring*



King_of_the_ring said:


> @Jamalooo: Bhai ho jamaloooo ... sabar anta sabar ... we are a very well cursed nation due to atrocities we have done without our own ppl and others. So, if you have lodged your application totally forget about it as of now till Dec 2015. I myself is like that. I filed my eoi in oct 2013 and I had lost ALL HOPeS for having an ITA. But one day it popped up in my agent's inbox like a miracle  after 6 months.
> 
> Now, what am I seeing here. Just totally forget about it for a while. Thinks like u played a gamble and it may or may not come your way. It's not only about our rulers our nation itself just Gone NUTS!
> 
> Sorry Sana its not all about rulers


dEAR kING OF RING .........So big name ................lolz....................first of all i have not yet applied by the Grace of almighty ...............................and I WILL DEFINITELY GO FOR 190 now in december ...........................................or it could be 489 ...............just gonna live in rural are of NSW ............and get a path way for PR to Aus................... i think those Pakistanis who have gone for 189 HAS COMMITED A mistake .........sorry for youi all


----------



## Celley

BOLT said:


> Celley what is your timeline ???


I have applied in first week of May 2013, CO assigned in June 2013 and got MED/PCC Call in May 2014. Today i have completed 18 months


----------



## sanazahidkhan

sanazahidkhan said:


> Surely is sad....they treat us according to the "harkatein" of our leaders....now we have a new one in the UK


Just wanted to clarify i was talking about the one who faced tomatoes n eggs at an airport in the UK.....LOL


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Jamaloo said:


> Sana i really dont think so about our harkatain but its an imagethat has been created ...................sorry to say but defintely not apply in 189 ..................... I will rather go for 190 or 489 .thats a thumb rule now :faint:


Well you cant compare 189 with 489. You will find this out once you reach there. I admit processing is abit slow for 189 but as they say good thing comes to those who wait. 
If someone is not going for 189 at least he should go for 190. I have previously lived in Australia and Seen so many people around me trying to go things quick and landing them in trouble at a later stage. If immigration is something that you don't need right now trust me 189 worth the wait. For example for me i am working in Dubai at a very good place, tax free salary. There is no way i'll get the same initially in Australia. I applied for 189 as i can wait. People who want to do things quick, and can get points without a problem go for 190. Its far better than 489 and gives some decent rights as well. 
Anyhow goodluck to all  wish me luck as well!!


----------



## ali_jaff

By grace of Almighty Allah, my 189 application has been approved. After 18 months of patience, the wait is finally over. Thank you guys for all the info and guidance. Would have been in complete dark without this page.


----------



## ali_jaff

Celley said:


> I have applied in first week of May 2013, CO assigned in June 2013 and got MED/PCC Call in May 2014. Today i have completed 18 months


My timeline is exactly the same. Got my grant today. I am certain you will get yours in few days. Don't worry just have faith in Allah.


----------



## Celley

ali_jaff said:


> My timeline is exactly the same. Got my grant today. I am certain you will get yours in few days. Don't worry just have faith in Allah.


Thanks for your well wishes bro, i am hoping so 
But you got it today?? I mean today is saturday, Can we expect grants on saturdays too


----------



## ali_jaff

It is dated few days back but so happens that my agent forwarded it to me today.


----------



## ahmedkhoja

ali_jaff said:


> By grace of Almighty Allah, my 189 application has been approved. After 18 months of patience, the wait is finally over. Thank you guys for all the info and guidance. Would have been in complete dark without this page.


Congratulations


----------



## syeralia

Can any senior Guide me what will be the best time for Big move keeping in mind that i have two kids age 4 year and other one is of 5 months well any thing like centre link will be applicable on me or not if yes than what amount will be given by them seniors plz guide me


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

ali_jaff said:


> By grace of Almighty Allah, my 189 application has been approved. After 18 months of patience, the wait is finally over. Thank you guys for all the info and guidance. Would have been in complete dark without this page.


Congrats brother.


----------



## mshoaib

waseem_expat said:


> Today when I opened my email account, I saw an email from brisbane team. When I looked at the title I couldn't believe my eyes  .... the title read "IMMI Grant Notification" hurry!!!!! the Golden Email !!! finally   ..
> 
> Alhamdolilah, received the grant this morning after a long wait of around 17 months. First entry is allowed till June 2015..
> 
> I wish luck to all others waiting for PR. Inshall Allah you will get the grants too and hopefully earlier than expected.
> 
> Thanks,
> Waseem


Heartliest congratulations...


----------



## jazzee

Hello All,

Received my Visa Grant letter Yesterday (07-Nov-14). My visa application date was 21-Feb-13.

Could any one please share a link or details on what are mandatory post-migration steps, like registering to Medicare, opening a bank account & how much time it may take for all these things. 

I'm planning to go to Melbourne for 12 day to 2 weeks, will it be enough for those mandatory things?

Thanks,


----------



## n3o

BOLT said:


> n3o did someone contact you for any further info between submission of Med/PCC and your grant? I mean any communication from May till Nov?


yes i was asked for some info in between


----------



## TheExpatriate

jazzee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received my Visa Grant letter Yesterday (07-Nov-14). My visa application date was 21-Feb-13.
> 
> Could any one please share a link or details on what are mandatory post-migration steps, like registering to Medicare, opening a bank account & how much time it may take for all these things.
> 
> I'm planning to go to Melbourne for 12 day to 2 weeks, will it be enough for those mandatory things?
> 
> Thanks,


if u r going for 2 weeks, just open a bank account, don't do medicare or anything else till you move there permanently.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Is there anyone here who kni


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Is there anyone here who knows how much money a family of 2 adults and 3 kids (aged 8,5,and 2) might require initially? I mean like the monthly expense and then ofcourse money needed initially to settle down in a decent 2bhk apartment.


----------



## Waqarali20005

sanazahidkhan said:


> Is there anyone here who knows how much money a family of 2 adults and 3 kids (aged 8,5,and 2) might require initially? I mean like the monthly expense and then ofcourse money needed initially to settle down in a decent 2bhk apartment.


Cost of Living in Australia. Prices in Australia. Updated Nov 2014

this may help you


----------



## bilal1

ali_jaff said:


> By grace of Almighty Allah, my 189 application has been approved. After 18 months of patience, the wait is finally over. Thank you guys for all the info and guidance. Would have been in complete dark without this page.


Congrates ali.


----------



## bilal1

jazzee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received my Visa Grant letter Yesterday (07-Nov-14). My visa application date was 21-Feb-13.
> 
> Could any one please share a link or details on what are mandatory post-migration steps, like registering to Medicare, opening a bank account & how much time it may take for all these things.
> 
> I'm planning to go to Melbourne for 12 day to 2 weeks, will it be enough for those mandatory things?
> 
> Thanks,


Congrates bro


----------



## mashaikh

waseem_expat said:


> Today when I opened my email account, I saw an email from brisbane team. When I looked at the title I couldn't believe my eyes  .... the title read "IMMI Grant Notification" hurry!!!!! the Golden Email !!! finally   ..
> 
> Alhamdolilah, received the grant this morning after a long wait of around 17 months. First entry is allowed till June 2015..
> 
> I wish luck to all others waiting for PR. Inshall Allah you will get the grants too and hopefully earlier than expected.
> 
> Thanks,
> Waseem


dude you are lucky to get it in 15 months time.. it took 21 months for me to get that Golden Email .. Pack your bag buddy .. Aussies are waiting for you


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> Cost of Living in Australia. Prices in Australia. Updated Nov 2014
> 
> this may help you


Thanks!


----------



## jbilal23

jazzee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received my Visa Grant letter Yesterday (07-Nov-14). My visa application date was 21-Feb-13.
> 
> Could any one please share a link or details on what are mandatory post-migration steps, like registering to Medicare, opening a bank account & how much time it may take for all these things.
> 
> I'm planning to go to Melbourne for 12 day to 2 weeks, will it be enough for those mandatory things?
> 
> Thanks,


Have you ever requested to submit the medicals and PCC again before visa grant?


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

jazzee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received my Visa Grant letter Yesterday (07-Nov-14). My visa application date was 21-Feb-13.
> 
> Could any one please share a link or details on what are mandatory post-migration steps, like registering to Medicare, opening a bank account & how much time it may take for all these things.
> 
> I'm planning to go to Melbourne for 12 day to 2 weeks, will it be enough for those mandatory things?
> 
> Thanks,


Congrats


----------



## jazzee

TheExpatriate said:


> if u r going for 2 weeks, just open a bank account, don't do medicare or anything else till you move there permanently.


Thanks Expatriate......


----------



## jazzee

jbilal23 said:


> Have you ever requested to submit the medicals and PCC again before visa grant?


Yes, I submitted PCC again, but not medical.


----------



## fzaheer

jazzee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received my Visa Grant letter Yesterday (07-Nov-14). My visa application date was 21-Feb-13.
> 
> Could any one please share a link or details on what are mandatory post-migration steps, like registering to Medicare, opening a bank account & how much time it may take for all these things.
> 
> I'm planning to go to Melbourne for 12 day to 2 weeks, will it be enough for those mandatory things?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Jazee,

Congrats.

Take a look at (welcome to Australia booklet published by Aus Gov) https://www.dss.gov.au/sites/default/files/documents/02_2014/eng_access.pdf

Rgds


----------



## BOLT

Congratulations to all who got grants recently.

It appears that the DIBP is trying to finalise as many cases as possible before christmas, just like they did in June/July before yearly closing.

Lets pray we (all expecting their grants) do not miss this train otherwise DIBP will be dead again during Dec 14 - Jan 15 timeframe.


----------



## fzaheer

sanazahidkhan said:


> Is there anyone here who knows how much money a family of 2 adults and 3 kids (aged 8,5,and 2) might require initially? I mean like the monthly expense and then ofcourse money needed initially to settle down in a decent 2bhk apartment.


Hi,

It is dependent on many variables. Here is my take on this

Select a suburb, select accomo type (apartment/house) = this will impact your rent, for a 2 bed accomo, it can range from $300 to $600 per week

Grocery- again depends on your lifestyle = $2000++ 

Other expense would be transport related (car, bus, train, fuel etc)

Utilities (elec, phone, internet, gas etc)

I would suggest you budget at least $4K per month plus more for the first few months as the settling costs would be more like buying stuff etc.

Best of Luck

Disclaimer: It is only my opinion and although it is based on some research, but i have not been there yet. So it is better to get other opinion from ppl who are actually there.


----------



## fzaheer

BOLT said:


> Congratulations to all who got grants recently.
> 
> It appears that the DIBP is trying to finalise as many cases as possible before christmas, just like they did in June/July before yearly closing.
> 
> Lets pray we (all expecting their grants) do not miss this train otherwise DIBP will be dead again during Dec 14 - Jan 15 timeframe.


Hi Bolt,

I can relate to your situation.It took my case around 28 months to finalize. 

I do think you are very close as they already asked you for meds/pcc, so i dont think it is gonna take you much longer. It is pretty difficult to take your mind off this especially after they ask for meds/pcc, so i suggest you start planning for the move as believe me, that is a pretty challenging task. Deciding a city and suburb, schools, etc are tricky and that can be a good pasttime for you now 

best of luck and wish you quick grant.

Rgds


----------



## fzaheer

TheExpatriate said:


> if u r going for 2 weeks, just open a bank account, don't do medicare or anything else till you move there permanently.


Hi,

You can open a bank account while still in your home country

Look at banks like nab, anz etc who offer online bank opening for migrants. They will open the account and you can even do money transfer. Once you land just show them your passport within first 6 weeks and account gets activated. They will even give you the debit card. So once you land, your account is almost active and already open.

Do check the relevant bank websites for the latest info.

Rgds


----------



## TheExpatriate

fzaheer said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can open a bank account while still in your home country
> 
> Look at banks like nab, anz etc who offer online bank opening for migrants. They will open the account and you can even do money transfer. Once you land just show them your passport within first 6 weeks and account gets activated. They will even give you the debit card. So once you land, your account is almost active and already open.
> 
> Do check the relevant bank websites for the latest info.
> 
> Rgds


I opened an account, activated it, received the debit card, credit card, cheque book, deposit book, online security device, even before setting foot in Australia, and did not require to activate it.

However, I was referring to the original comment about what he needs to do in the two weeks.


----------



## fzaheer

syeralia said:


> Can any senior Guide me what will be the best time for Big move keeping in mind that i have two kids age 4 year and other one is of 5 months well any thing like centre link will be applicable on me or not if yes than what amount will be given by them seniors plz guide me


Hi,

I am not a senior here, infact just got my grant few weeks ago.

However, schools start generally in last week of Jan, so that maybe a good time to plan backwards. However for admission, they need lease/buy agreement. It might take you 2/3 weeks to get a rental as i have heard for first timers, rental is a bit tough. so that means you should be there by 7th of Jan to start your rental search. 

Having mentioned above, the school in your encatchment area is legally bound to give your kids admission any time you move in there, but if you want to ensure kids join from beginning of year then the jan timeline is a good starting point.

However now that i read your kids ages as say are 4, it depends on month of birth on what grade they will go to. Take a look at Calculator - Early Childhood Education - The Department of Education to get an idea.

From jobs perspective, i have heard jan is a good time, however i am no position to tell you if that is really valid or not. 

Rgds
Faisal


----------



## BOLT

yeah! actually it became quite frustrating after Med/PCC call otherwise I had taken it something trivial. 



fzaheer said:


> Hi Bolt,
> 
> I can relate to your situation.It took my case around 28 months to finalize.
> 
> I do think you are very close as they already asked you for meds/pcc, so i dont think it is gonna take you much longer. It is pretty difficult to take your mind off this especially after they ask for meds/pcc, so i suggest you start planning for the move as believe me, that is a pretty challenging task. Deciding a city and suburb, schools, etc are tricky and that can be a good pasttime for you now
> 
> best of luck and wish you quick grant.
> 
> Rgds


----------



## fzaheer

TheExpatriate said:


> I opened an account, activated it, received the debit card, credit card, cheque book, deposit book, online security device, even before setting foot in Australia, and did not require to activate it.
> 
> However, I was referring to the original comment about what he needs to do in the two weeks.


Hi TheExpatriate,

Can you share which bank was that and what was the process for doing that.

Rgds


----------



## TheExpatriate

fzaheer said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> 
> Can you share which bank was that and what was the process for doing that.
> 
> Rgds


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/517778-opening-account-my-experience.html


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

BOLT said:


> yeah! actually it became quite frustrating after Med/PCC call otherwise I had taken it something trivial.


Hehe, I can relate to this frustration as I have given medical and PCC twice and still waiting!!!!! Last one was sent on 29th October.


----------



## irizvi

Got the grant recently but they have given me only 4 months to do first entry, is it common?


----------



## MMS

Hi everyone,

Can someone advise what is an average time for Pakistanis residing in UAE for visa grant?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

MMS said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone advise what is an average time for Pakistanis residing in UAE for visa grant?
> 
> Thanks


living in the UAE makes no difference, we have several members here living in the UAE and duly waiting 

We even have one awaiting for 175 visa since 2010, and a recent 175 grantee who got it few months ago after waiting since 2008


----------



## MMS

TheExpatriate said:


> living in the UAE makes no difference, we have several members here living in the UAE and duly waiting We even have one awaiting for 175 visa since 2010, and a recent 175 grantee who got it few months ago after waiting since 2008


And what about Visa 190?


----------



## TheExpatriate

irizvi said:


> Got the grant recently but they have given me only 4 months to do first entry, is it common?


 yes because one of your meds/PCCs expires soon


----------



## TheExpatriate

MMS said:


> And what about Visa 190?


 probably 3-6 months


----------



## Jamaloo

*190 visa*



MMS said:


> And what about Visa 190?



190 takes 6 months to 8 months 
Dear MMS its my advice to you never ever go for for 189 ....................but i would say that all Pakistani dont you ever DARE to opt for 189 ..........................it has been taking long time upto 18 months ...................
Its rather better to go for state sponsorship .


----------



## MMS

Jamaloo said:


> 190 takes 6 months to 8 months Dear MMS its my advice to you never ever go for for 189 ....................but i would say that all Pakistani dont you ever DARE to opt for 189 ..........................it has been taking long time upto 18 months ................... Its rather better to go for state sponsorship .


Dear 

I have applied for visa 190 on 25 October this year. After getting invitation from SA. 

But why there is so much difference for 190 and 189 since both r permanent residency ? Any idea


----------



## TheExpatriate

MMS said:


> Dear
> 
> I have applied for visa 190 on 25 October this year. After getting invitation from SA.
> 
> But why there is so much difference for 190 and 189 since both r permanent residency ? Any idea


190 is PG3, 189 is PG4, having higher priority means faster processing and prioritized security checking


----------



## MMS

TheExpatriate said:


> 190 is PG3, 189 is PG4, having higher priority means faster processing and prioritized security checking


Agreed 
I went through a thread on sub class 190 forum that one of Pakistani got 190 visa in less then two months . I guess it was his lucky day 

Thanks guys God bless us all.


----------



## BOLT

MMS said:


> Dear
> 
> I have applied for visa 190 on 25 October this year. After getting invitation from SA.
> 
> But why there is so much difference for 190 and 189 since both r permanent residency ? Any idea


a million dollar question but still unanswered.

probably DIBP thinks that only those applying for 189 from HR countries (especially Pakistan) can be terrorists  so they refer them for ESC.


----------



## TheExpatriate

MMS said:


> Agreed
> I went through a thread on sub class 190 forum that one of Pakistani got 190 visa in less then two months . I guess it was his lucky day
> 
> Thanks guys God bless us all.


with 190 it is not that impossible, with 189 especially for a Pakistani it is. 

The fastest 190 I have ever seen is my friend - albeit not Pakistani - who did not frontload anything, got a CO in 7 days, was given 28 days to give Meds/PCCs/All Documents.

He did Meds about a week later, then uploaded EVERYTHING (we're talking a massive batch of documents) after 25 days at 9 AM, got the visa at 10 AM LOL


----------



## bilal1

bilal1 said:


> Hi, few question,
> 1. How much money we can take with us while traveling to Australia.
> 2. Whats the procedure to transfer the money from Pakistan to Australia.
> 3. Whats the deduction in terms of transferring the money. What's the deduction rules if amount is exceeded to a certain limit or just flat rate to every transaction.
> 4. Senior experience of transferring / carrying money while travel to Aus.
> 
> Thanx-Bilal



Seeking a reply from seniors


----------



## MMS

TheExpatriate said:


> with 190 it is not that impossible, with 189 especially for a Pakistani it is. The fastest 190 I have ever seen is my friend - albeit not Pakistani - who did not frontload anything, got a CO in 7 days, was given 28 days to give Meds/PCCs/All Documents. He did Meds about a week later, then uploaded EVERYTHING (we're talking a massive batch of documents) after 25 days at 9 AM, got the visa at 10 AM LOL


That is to good to be true I am sure even he was not prepared financially/emotionally


----------



## adee

MMS said:


> That is to good to be true I am sure even he was not prepared financially/emotionally


Those of you who are very concerned about prolonged ESC, please refer to Australia national audit website and ASIO yearly report 2013-2014.
I skimmed through text with conclusion that delays in ESC are primarily due to DIBP keep on changing their priorities plus until recently the quality of documentation from DIBP to ASIO was also considered as reason for delay. It is also to be noted that there has never been any formal process agreed between DIBP & ASIO and of course no time lines set between them.
imagine how do they work! Just recently they started streamlining their coordination. So guys just relax until both of these beauracratic organization settle up a clear defined process for security assessment. 
I read it also that security assessment takes around 3-6 months although in a very exceptional cases it can be done in 1 day.
Well I always had a feeling that DIBP has more control over prioritizing the security assessment after all DIBP is client organization to ASIO.


----------



## adee

Jamaloo said:


> 190 takes 6 months to 8 months
> Dear MMS its my advice to you never ever go for for 189 ....................but i would say that all Pakistani dont you ever DARE to opt for 189 ..........................it has been taking long time upto 18 months ...................
> Its rather better to go for state sponsorship .


te="MMS;5701186"]

That is to good to be true I am sure even he was not prepared financially/emotionally[/quote]

Those of you who are very concerned about prolonged ESC, please refer to Australia national audit website and ASIO yearly report 2013-2014.
I skimmed through text with conclusion that delays in ESC are primarily due to DIBP keep on changing their priorities plus until recently the quality of documentation from DIBP to ASIO was also considered as reason for delay. It is also to be noted that there has never been any formal process agreed between DIBP & ASIO and of course no time lines set between them.
imagine how do they work! Just recently they started streamlining their coordination. So guys just relax until both of these beauracratic organization settle up a clear defined process for security assessment. 
I read it also that security assessment takes around 3-6 months although in a very exceptional cases it can be done in 1 day.
Well I always had a feeling that DIBP has more control over prioritizing the security assessment after all DIBP is client organization to ASIO.


----------



## syeralia

irizvi said:


> Got the grant recently but they have given me only 4 months to do first entry, is it common?


its from ur date of MCC


----------



## hamzie

Just got asked for additional information: Health examinations 
for 189 visa

Will try do this ASAP.
Typically how long after submitting these results do we get granted 189? or is it really variable


----------



## irizvi

syeralia said:


> its from ur date of MCC


But they just asked us to do Medical again, so our MCC is hardly 3 weeks old


----------



## TheExpatriate

hamzie said:


> Just got asked for additional information: Health examinations
> for 189 visa
> 
> Will try do this ASAP.
> Typically how long after submitting these results do we get granted 189? or is it really variable


expect the visa 18 to 24 months from lodging the visa application


----------



## taz_mt

I might be over analyzing here, but what is the difference between a case officer and a visa processing officer.

got an email from gsm adelaide today, saying we have all the documents required from you at this point, we will contact you in due course if anything further is required.

and the person sending it is a visa processing officer, heard this for the first time, so was wondering.


----------



## syeralia

hamzie said:


> Just got asked for additional information: Health examinations
> for 189 visa
> 
> Will try do this ASAP.
> Typically how long after submitting these results do we get granted 189? or is it really variable


mine one finalize in 10 working days and last day i called DIBP


----------



## King_of_the_ring

If there is no coordination b/w the two, in other words apni qaum kay logon kay tu har jaghan lag gaaaey  sorry bro its a reality ...


----------



## King_of_the_ring

waste of straight 2 years :'( 

come on its my precious 2 years of life. Why wasting.


----------



## MYI

imtiazmt said:


> I might be over analyzing here, but what is the difference between a case officer and a visa processing officer.
> 
> got an email from gsm adelaide today, saying we have all the documents required from you at this point, we will contact you in due course if anything further is required.
> 
> and the person sending it is a visa processing officer, heard this for the first time, so was wondering.


What happened to your tax document query you asked from the CO... did he replied anything to that.... i am also waiting for the answer for a query send to Adelaide team two case officer ( 15 days ago) .... In how many days you received the reply?


----------



## taz_mt

MYI said:


> What happened to your tax document query you asked from the CO... did he replied anything to that.... i am also waiting for the answer for a query send to Adelaide team two case officer ( 15 days ago) .... In how many days you received the reply?


this is the reply for that email.

so basically they are saying, we ve got all we need. no more info required. so tax document questions gets answered.


----------



## MYI

imtiazmt said:


> this is the reply for that email.
> 
> so basically they are saying, we ve got all we need. no more info required. so tax document questions gets answered.


Good... in How many days you get the reply for email as i have send them a reminder email after 12 days...


----------



## samzmavz

Hi Guys, can you please guide how important is 'Birth Certificate' for visa application for 189? i have got birth certificates for my kids but not for me and my wife.


----------



## taz_mt

MYI said:


> Good... in How many days you get the reply for email as i have send them a reminder email after 12 days...


15 days


----------



## Waqarali20005

samzmavz said:


> Hi Guys, can you please guide how important is 'Birth Certificate' for visa application for 189? i have got birth certificates for my kids but not for me and my wife.


Very important!!


----------



## mshoaib

samzmavz said:


> Hi Guys, can you please guide how important is 'Birth Certificate' for visa application for 189? i have got birth certificates for my kids but not for me and my wife.


You can use Passports as proof of identity. Additionally, an FRC document issued by NADRA can also be submitted in lie of birth certificates.

Shoaib


----------



## samzmavz

mshoaib said:


> You can use Passports as proof of identity. Additionally, an FRC document issued by NADRA can also be submitted in lie of birth certificates.
> 
> Shoaib


thanks a lot. that was exactly the answer i was looking for


----------



## hamzie

Hey guys

Would I need to submit an overseas police check.. if i was under 18 years of age when residing there?


----------



## TheExpatriate

hamzie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Would I need to submit an overseas police check.. if i was under 18 years of age when residing there?


any country where you spent 1 year in the last 10 years after turning *16*


----------



## hamzie

Thanks


----------



## msohaibkhan

samzmavz said:


> Hi Guys, can you please guide how important is 'Birth Certificate' for visa application for 189? i have got birth certificates for my kids but not for me and my wife.


That's very important as that is the only document where you mother's name is mentioned. CNIC or passport can not be used as an alternate. Having said that, don't forget that you do need to provide CNIC and Passport as well and they serve the separate purposes.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

So here it is, 24 months after my visa application, exactly on my birthday I received the best gift ever. Allhamdulillah, got my grant!!! 

Thank you all for your guidance and prayers, its a been a long and frustrating journey and you guys have been the best companions ever. Cheers! 

Initial entry October 2015, planning to move alone first in Jan 2015 and ask wife to come over once I settle down. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## adee

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> So here it is, 24 months after my visa application, exactly on my birthday I received the best gift ever. Allhamdulillah, got my grant!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your guidance and prayers, its a been a long and frustrating journey and you guys have been the best companions ever. Cheers!
> 
> Initial entry October 2015, planning to move alone first in Jan 2015 and ask wife to come over once I settle down. Will keep you guys updated.


Great. 2 years wait turned fruitful.


----------



## danish160

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> So here it is, 24 months after my visa application, exactly on my birthday I received the best gift ever. Allhamdulillah, got my grant!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your guidance and prayers, its a been a long and frustrating journey and you guys have been the best companions ever. Cheers!
> 
> Initial entry October 2015, planning to move alone first in Jan 2015 and ask wife to come over once I settle down. Will keep you guys updated.


Congrats Sikandar!


----------



## BOLT

Congratulations Sikandar and best of luck 



Sikandar Razzaq said:


> So here it is, 24 months after my visa application, exactly on my birthday I received the best gift ever. Allhamdulillah, got my grant!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your guidance and prayers, its a been a long and frustrating journey and you guys have been the best companions ever. Cheers!
> 
> Initial entry October 2015, planning to move alone first in Jan 2015 and ask wife to come over once I settle down. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

BOLT said:


> Congratulations Sikandar and best of luck


Thank you bolt, you will get your soon inshallah, have Faith!!


----------



## syeralia

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> So here it is, 24 months after my visa application, exactly on my birthday I received the best gift ever. Allhamdulillah, got my grant!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your guidance and prayers, its a been a long and frustrating journey and you guys have been the best companions ever. Cheers!
> 
> Initial entry October 2015, planning to move alone first in Jan 2015 and ask wife to come over once I settle down. Will keep you guys updated.


Congrates and Happy birthday dear


----------



## asad747

irizvi said:


> But they just asked us to do Medical again, so our MCC is hardly 3 weeks old


Irfan bhai same happened with my friend , after 2nd medical he was given only 4 months  .... COs sometimes mess up  anyways u've got it .. 4 months are sufficient to do entry visit if you are not prepared to move permanently as yet.


----------



## asad747

samzmavz said:


> Hi Guys, can you please guide how important is 'Birth Certificate' for visa application for 189? i have got birth certificates for my kids but not for me and my wife.


Birth Certificate is an important document not just for immigration. Its very easy these days to get your Birth Certificate. Just to goto You local Union Council Office. They will issue you one with "Late Entry". Pretty easy & straight forward process.


----------



## chalaa

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> So here it is, 24 months after my visa application, exactly on my birthday I received the best gift ever. Allhamdulillah, got my grant!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your guidance and prayers, its a been a long and frustrating journey and you guys have been the best companions ever. Cheers!
> 
> Initial entry October 2015, planning to move alone first in Jan 2015 and ask wife to come over once I settle down. Will keep you guys updated.


congrats bro ...did you go for medical again? or CO gave you extension?


----------



## hanali

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> So here it is, 24 months after my visa application, exactly on my birthday I received the best gift ever. Allhamdulillah, got my grant!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your guidance and prayers, its a been a long and frustrating journey and you guys have been the best companions ever. Cheers!
> 
> Initial entry October 2015, planning to move alone first in Jan 2015 and ask wife to come over once I settle down. Will keep you guys updated.


Congratz and best wishes for the future.

I like your plan as it is more sensible to bring family when everything has been arranged in order.


----------



## rooks

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> So here it is, 24 months after my visa application, exactly on my birthday I received the best gift ever. Allhamdulillah, got my grant!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your guidance and prayers, its a been a long and frustrating journey and you guys have been the best companions ever. Cheers!
> 
> Initial entry October 2015, planning to move alone first in Jan 2015 and ask wife to come over once I settle down. Will keep you guys updated.


Congrats Man ! you deserve it


----------



## bilal1

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> So here it is, 24 months after my visa application, exactly on my birthday I received the best gift ever. Allhamdulillah, got my grant!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your guidance and prayers, its a been a long and frustrating journey and you guys have been the best companions ever. Cheers!
> 
> Initial entry October 2015, planning to move alone first in Jan 2015 and ask wife to come over once I settle down. Will keep you guys updated.


Great news. Congrates.
In which state you are planning to land, also which date in January ?


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

bilal1 said:


> Great news. Congrates.
> In which state you are planning to land, also which date in January ?


Sydney inshallah, mid Jan probably. Anyone coming?


----------



## FAIS

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> So here it is, 24 months after my visa application, exactly on my birthday I received the best gift ever. Allhamdulillah, got my grant!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your guidance and prayers, its a been a long and frustrating journey and you guys have been the best companions ever. Cheers!
> 
> Initial entry October 2015, planning to move alone first in Jan 2015 and ask wife to come over once I settle down. Will keep you guys updated.


I never thought that DIBP gives birthday gifts as well.  Good luck.


----------



## UNK

Dear All,
I have applied for visa 189... i have one family problem, i am married and my wife who is British national have left me and now residing in UK and totaly not in contact since last two year. i have tried contacting her but her parents dont let her talk to me. so practically we are separated but no documentation i am waiting for them to come back inorder to solve the matter what ever the result is.

the reason for telling the history is that... during the period i have applied for 189 for my self only and mentioned in the online form that there are no dependent family member migrating with me but when my CO contacted me he asked for my wife medical and police checks i informed him the whole story and told him that me and mywife are practically separated but nothing is documented neither i want it that and since i have no contact with her neither she visit Egypt to solve the matter i cant provide the required documents for my wife but i forwarded the CO with all my wife related documents except the medical and PCC..

I sent the CO with the full history and asked him the advice but he didn't replied to all my queries just replied with the general statement that you have to provide Medical and PCC of your family whether they are migrating or not... and all my quires remained answered

Kindly Advice....


----------



## TheExpatriate

UNK said:


> Dear All,
> I have applied for visa 189... i have one family problem, i am married and my wife who is British national have left me and now residing in UK and totaly not in contact since last two year. i have tried contacting her but her parents dont let her talk to me. so practially we are separated but no documentation i am waiting for them to come back inorder to solve the matter what ever the result is.


divorce her in absentia if you were married in Egypt (unless you are a Copt, in which case you are trapped  ), otherwise the CO will never let your application go through without a proof of separation and/or divorce proceedings and/or PCC/Meds for her

What did you mention in your application's marital status field?

and I do not understand why an Egyptian would post an irrelevant issue in the Pakistani thread !


----------



## UNK

UNK said:


> Dear All,
> I have applied for visa 189... i have one family problem, i am married and my wife who is British national have left me and now residing in UK and totaly not in contact since last two year. i have tried contacting her but her parents dont let her talk to me. so practically we are separated but no documentation i am waiting for them to come back inorder to solve the matter what ever the result is.
> 
> the reason for telling the history is that... during the period i have applied for 189 for my self only and mentioned in the online form that there are no dependent family member migrating with me but when my CO contacted me he asked for my wife medical and police checks i informed him the whole story and told him that me and mywife are practically separated but nothing is documented neither i want it that and since i have no contact with her neither she visit Egypt to solve the matter i cant provide the required documents for my wife but i forwarded the CO with all my wife related documents except the medical and PCC..
> 
> I sent the CO with the full history and asked him the advice but he didn't replied to all my queries just replied with the general statement that you have to provide Medical and PCC of your family whether they are migrating or not... and all my quires remained answered
> 
> Kindly Advice....


What options do i have now...


----------



## UNK

TheExpatriate said:


> divorce her in absentia if you were married in Egypt (unless you are a Copt, in which case you are trapped  ), otherwise the CO will never let your application go through without a proof of separation and/or divorce proceedings and/or PCC/Meds for her
> 
> What did you mention in your application's marital status field?
> 
> and I do not understand why an Egyptian would post an irrelevant issue in the Pakistani thread !


Sorry it was a mistake ... i made the account in a hurry...

I don't want to divorce her .. i want to solve the matter just waiting for her..


----------



## TheExpatriate

UNK said:


> Sorry it was a mistake ... i made the account in a hurry...
> 
> I don't want to divorce her .. i want to solve the matter just waiting for her..


the CO won't hold the application for too long till you solve your domestic issues,

You need to 1- Specify your current marital status (separated/married)
2- If she fails to produce Meds and PCCs you will be rejected.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

UNK said:


> Sorry it was a mistake ... i made the account in a hurry...
> 
> I don't want to divorce her .. i want to solve the matter just waiting for her..


May Allah soften her heart and make things easy for you. Im so happy to hear u say that u dont want to divorce her. You dont want to do something Allah dislikes im sure Allah swt will help you. Good luck!


----------



## TheExpatriate

sanazahidkhan said:


> May Allah soften her heart and make things easy for you. Im so happy to hear u say that u dont want to divorce her. You dont want to do something Allah dislikes im sure Allah swt will help you. Good luck!


Off topic : the Hadeeth that says that divorce is the most hated Halal to Allah is an INVALID one !


----------



## BOLT

TheExpatriate said:


> Off topic : the Hadeeth that says that divorce is the most hated Halal to Allah is an INVALID one !


I wanted to highlight this but stopped as probably this is inappropriate forum. But as you have initiated then let me add as well.

Unfortunately, this hadith is quoted so much in sub continent that I can't explain it to you. The couple would live a miserable life, fighting and misbehaving with each other, but would not separate because of social and religious pressures due to this and similar hadith. I think social part is inherited as you can very well understand. Surprisingly, the divorcee (lady) faces extreme difficulty for getting remarried (with a good proposal) because polygamy is also disliked despite it is was allowed in all divine religions (Judaism, christianity and islam) and only Islam limits it to four.

anyway, for general consumption, this Hadith is invalid or should we say it is not a Hadith.


----------



## TheExpatriate

BOLT said:


> I wanted to highlight this but stopped as probably this is inappropriate forum. But as you have initiated then let me add as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, this hadith is quoted so much *in sub continent *that I can't explain it to you. The couple would live a miserable life, fighting and misbehaving with each other, but would not separate because of social and religious pressures due to this and similar hadith. I think social part is inherited as you can very well understand. Surprisingly, the divorcee (lady) faces extreme difficulty for getting remarried (with a good proposal) because polygamy is also disliked despite it is was allowed in all divine religions (Judaism, christianity and islam) and only Islam limits it to four.
> 
> anyway, for general consumption, this Hadith is invalid or should we say it is not a Hadith.


I beg to differ, not just the subcontinent, in the Arab world, everyone says it as if it's a fact of life.


----------



## UNK

Guys...

Can i ask the CO to give me 4 to 5 months to solve the issues because i think or i should withdraw my application.... what options do i have ???


----------



## TheExpatriate

UNK said:


> Guys...
> 
> Can i ask the CO to give me 4 to 5 months to solve the issues because i think or i should withdraw my application.... what options do i have ???


You can try that, but it's subject to CO's discretion


----------



## UNK

TheExpatriate said:


> You can try that, but it's subject to CO's discretion


if CO refuses to give that time should i withdraw the application.??? and wait till the decision is made for my marital status.


----------



## TheExpatriate

UNK said:


> if CO refuses to give that time should i withdraw the application.??? and wait till the decision is made for my marital status.


what did you state in your application in marital state?


----------



## Future_ozzy

UNK said:


> if CO refuses to give that time should i withdraw the application.??? and wait till the decision is made for my marital status.


Brother if you were so worried about sorting out things with your wife then you should not have applied for PR..

If u were taking chances then it was wrong..

Anyways I hope things work out for you.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## UNK

TheExpatriate said:


> what did you state in your application in marital state?


I stated as married... but at the time of lodging the 189 application there is an online form which you have to fill .. there it as asked for any dependent family member not migrating with you... i selected No as my wife is not dependent on me currently... and also for form 80 and form 1221 i requested the CO to what status i should put after explaining him all the issues... but in his reply he didn't ans anything.


----------



## TheExpatriate

UNK said:


> I stated as married... but at the time of lodging the 189 application there is an online form which you have to fill .. there it as asked for any dependent family member not migrating with you... i selected No as my wife is not dependent on me currently... and also for form 80 and form 1221 i requested the CO to what status i should put after explaining him all the issues... but in his reply he didn't ans anything.


Send form 1022 (Change of Circumstances) and mention your marital status as Separated.


----------



## UNK

TheExpatriate said:


> Send form 1022 (Change of Circumstances) and mention your marital status as Separated.


Will they require any separation document as i dont have any...


----------



## bilal1

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Sydney inshallah, mid Jan probably. Anyone coming?


I am moving in first week of January IA, city is Melbourne


----------



## TheExpatriate

UNK said:


> Will they require any separation document as i dont have any...


Mention that in Pakistan there is no such thing, and you are not divorced yet.

If you can obtain a record from Pakistani Immigration of her exit from Pakistan to prove she bailed out on you (sorry), you can use that as substantial evidence.

Mention also that she refuses to communicate with you


----------



## bilal1

UNK said:


> Guys...
> 
> Can i ask the CO to give me 4 to 5 months to solve the issues because i think or i should withdraw my application.... what options do i have ???


If there is no other way out, you could try this one.


----------



## UNK

TheExpatriate said:


> Mention that in Pakistan there is no such thing, and you are not divorced yet.
> 
> If you can obtain a record from Pakistani Immigration of her exit from Pakistan to prove she bailed out on you (sorry), you can use that as substantial evidence.
> 
> Mention also that she refuses to communicate with you


Thanks... i will try now.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Anyone travelling from Pakistan (Islamabad) to Sydney in feb via emirates? i am getting a good deal from IOM on 10th feb for my family. I thought if any of you people are travelling with the family then i should attach both families...


----------



## waseem_expat

Waqarali20005 said:


> Anyone travelling from Pakistan (Islamabad) to Sydney in feb via emirates? i am getting a good deal from IOM on 10th feb for my family. I thought if any of you people are travelling with the family then i should attach both families...


can you please share details of the deal ..


----------



## sanazahidkhan

I thought thai air was the cheapest....it doesnt go to australia??


----------



## sanazahidkhan

sanazahidkhan said:


> I thought thai air was the cheapest....it doesnt go to australia??


Starting from 111,278. Might be cheaper if u get it thru sum agent?


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

syeralia said:


> Congrates and Happy birthday dear


Thanks, when are you planning to leave?


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

FAIS said:


> I never thought that DIBP gives birthday gifts as well.  Good luck.


Thanks


----------



## syeralia

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Thanks, when are you planning to leave?


InshaAllah in Mid Jan


----------



## Waqarali20005

waseem_expat said:


> can you please share details of the deal ..


you need to Contact IOM @ [email protected] and ask them about seat availabiltiy. They have contracts with Emirates only and the option is available for people travelling first time on PR. good thing, you get 40 Kg of baggage allowance. But you need to contact them well before intended travel date.


----------



## Waqarali20005

sanazahidkhan said:


> I thought thai air was the cheapest....it doesn't go to australia??


Thai AIr is fully booked for Australia for Dec and Jan. I travelled through Thai and got a one way ticket in 85,000 from Isb to Sydney.


----------



## Bret Hart

Waqarali20005 said:


> you need to Contact IOM @ [email protected] and ask them about seat availabiltiy. They have contracts with Emirates only and the option is available for people travelling first time on PR. good thing, you get 40 Kg of baggage allowance. But you need to contact them well before intended travel date.


Thanx for sharing a useful information. 

Just a quick question, if we purchase through IOM does Emirates offer any special rates to first time movers?

Does it charge extra amount for the 40 kg baggage allowance?


----------



## Waqarali20005

Bret Hart said:


> Thanx for sharing a useful information.
> 
> Just a quick question, if we purchase through IOM does Emirates offer any special rates to first time movers?
> 
> Does it charge extra amount for the 40 kg baggage allowance?


yes, the rate they charge is 85,000 PKR for one side... and no extra charge for baggage


----------



## MIAG

I am not getting this: till this morning health requirement remarks said: health has been finanlised for this applicant....... and status was requested..-- now status is still requested and remarks says: 

Meeting the health requirement This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

It does not say that i have failed my health or something- but this should be the initial remarks rather stating health has been finanlised for this applicant. and wat does recomended mean ?


----------



## danish160

MIAG said:


> I am not getting this: till this morning health requirement remarks said: health has been finanlised for this applicant....... and status was requested..-- now status is still requested and remarks says:
> 
> Meeting the health requirement This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> It does not say that i have failed my health or something- but this should be the initial remarks rather stating health has been finanlised for this applicant. and wat does recomended mean ?


Exactly same happened with me today. It was showing 'Health has been finalized ... " and now it is showing this new message. Note that in both status updates, they keep saying that there is no need to contact the department. These kind of status messages are so difficult to understand. 

Please tell me what is the status of your PCC document on the online application. Mine says "required" although the CO has confirmed that they have received it.


----------



## MIAG

danish160 said:


> Exactly same happened with me today. It was showing 'Health has been finalized ... " and now it is showing this new message. Note that in both status updates, they keep saying that there is no need to contact the department. These kind of status messages are so difficult to understand.
> 
> Please tell me what is the status of your PCC document on the online application. Mine says "required" although the CO has confirmed that they have received it.


PCC and MCC both says requested.....


----------



## jfm

MIAG said:


> PCC and MCC both says requested.....


I am also facing the same problem. Health exam done on sep 11 2014 the status is still required. For PCC and my wife's ielts score its the same case since two months. have tried to contact my co through my consultant twice but no luck so far.


----------



## jfm

MIAG said:


> I am not getting this: till this morning health requirement remarks said: health has been finanlised for this applicant....... and status was requested..-- now status is still requested and remarks says:
> 
> Meeting the health requirement This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> It does not say that i have failed my health or something- but this should be the initial remarks rather stating health has been finanlised for this applicant. and wat does recomended mean ?


i had the same issue today!


----------



## dm360

salam guys,

I have submitted 189 visa and on phase of documents uploading. While everybody I see is uploading colored scanned images , websites seems strict about sending only certified copies. It really confusing, anybody can help ? any recent applicant?


----------



## Bret Hart

Waqarali20005 said:


> yes, the rate they charge is 85,000 PKR for one side... and no extra charge for baggage


Thanx a lot mate.

This rate is quite impressive, especially if one is passionate to experience A380 flight non-stop from DXB to MEL/SYD.


Great...


----------



## Waqarali20005

dm360 said:


> salam guys,
> 
> I have submitted 189 visa and on phase of documents uploading. While everybody I see is uploading colored scanned images , websites seems strict about sending only certified copies. It really confusing, anybody can help ? any recent applicant?


They give you choice, you can scan the original documents in colour or certified photocopies of the original documents but again the certified copies should also be coloured scanned.


----------



## waseem_expat

dm360 said:


> salam guys,
> 
> I have submitted 189 visa and on phase of documents uploading. While everybody I see is uploading colored scanned images , websites seems strict about sending only certified copies. It really confusing, anybody can help ? any recent applicant?


One needs to send a "certified copy" when the document has to be sent by post i.e. sending a hard copy. This used to happen in olden days. Now immigration system is fully online. 
So if you are uploading a scanned document, a coloured scan would suffice.


----------



## waseem_expat

danish160 said:


> Exactly same happened with me today. It was showing 'Health has been finalized ... " and now it is showing this new message. Note that in both status updates, they keep saying that there is no need to contact the department. These kind of status messages are so difficult to understand.
> 
> Please tell me what is the status of your PCC document on the online application. Mine says "required" although the CO has confirmed that they have received it.


@danish, @jfm, @MIAG,

Please don't lose your sleep over what status immi website shows. These often do not reflect the real status. These are updated mostly by CO and in some cases by system. CO more than often neglect to updated the statuses.


----------



## MIAG

waseem_expat said:


> @danish, @jfm, @MIAG,
> 
> Please don't lose your sleep over what status immi website shows. These often do not reflect the real status. These are updated mostly by CO and in some cases by system. CO more than often neglect to updated the statuses.


yea... maybe u r right.... at this moment status shown are supposedly meaningless untill the CO directly sends an email.


----------



## bilal1

dm360 said:


> salam guys,
> 
> I have submitted 189 visa and on phase of documents uploading. While everybody I see is uploading colored scanned images , websites seems strict about sending only certified copies. It really confusing, anybody can help ? any recent applicant?


Colored scanned copy would be fine.


----------



## Hrsid

Dear All...

In case of Pakistanis (Visa 189), being a HR country, Is there a way to guess if Security Checks are over or not?

Some people on other threads/forums say that request for medical/pcc is a good hint. But in case of Pakistanis, many believe that security checks might continue well after med/pcc.

In my case (see timelines) there was a good 7 months gap between sending all documents that CO (and Team-13) initially asked for, and the request for med/pcc. Can I assume those 7 months were used for SC ?

Thanks in advance for any guidance...


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

Hrsid said:


> Dear All...
> 
> In case of Pakistanis (Visa 189), being a HR country, Is there a way to guess if Security Checks are over or not?
> 
> Some people on other threads/forums say that request for medical/pcc is a good hint. But in case of Pakistanis, many believe that security checks might continue well after med/pcc.
> 
> In my case (see timelines) there was a good 7 months gap between sending all documents that CO (and Team-13) initially asked for, and the request for med/pcc. Can I assume those 7 months were used for SC ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any guidance...


I would recommend not to assume sc is over and raise hopes. Better to forget Abt it, the wait becomes less painful. I know since I have waited for 2 years.


----------



## FAIS

Hrsid said:


> Dear All...
> 
> In case of Pakistanis (Visa 189), being a HR country, Is there a way to guess if Security Checks are over or not?
> 
> Some people on other threads/forums say that request for medical/pcc is a good hint. But in case of Pakistanis, many believe that security checks might continue well after med/pcc.
> 
> In my case (see timelines) there was a good 7 months gap between sending all documents that CO (and Team-13) initially asked for, and the request for med/pcc. Can I assume those 7 months were used for SC ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any guidance...


When you get the visa, it means your SCs are over


----------



## retro

I just got a call from my migration agent to arrange for the medicals and PCC. I am still wondering about how to get the PCC bcos I've heard the list of required documents is extensive. So I decided to go with the medicals first. Just a few queries:

- Can I get an appointment via e-mail?
- Do the pics have to be of any particular specification apart from them being recent and passport size cos I wear glasses and I've also heard its white background only?

Thanks.


----------



## waseem_expat

retro said:


> I just got a call from my migration agent to arrange for the medicals and PCC. I am still wondering about how to get the PCC bcos I've heard the list of required documents is extensive. So I decided to go with the medicals first. Just a few queries:
> 
> - Can I get an appointment via e-mail?
> - Do the pics have to be of any particular specification apart from them being recent and passport size cos I wear glasses and I've also heard its white background only?
> 
> Thanks.


1. Yes. Email here: [email protected]
2. You don't need need to carry any pics with you. They will photograph you on the spot.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

waseem_expat said:


> 1. Yes. Email here: [email protected]
> 2. You don't need need to carry any pics with you. They will photograph you on the spot.


Pcc is not extensive, I got mine done in one day just take photocopies of passports, nic, pictures and utility bills that's all.


----------



## retro

Thanks Waseem . 

Any tips for obtaining the PCC from Karachi quickly. I've heard that you require numerous documents like attested copies of own CNIC, passport, parents' CNIC, two neighbours' CNICs, utility bills etc. Surely there must be a faster way and less complicated way.....


----------



## retro

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Pcc is not extensive, I got mine done in one day just take photocopies of passports, nic, pictures and utility bills that's all.


Any utility Bill? I don't have one in my name.

Pictures? Passport size pics alright and how many?

CNICs? I don't think I'll be able to get my neighbours' CNIC copies, we're not exactly chums and people are apprehensive about giving their CNIC copy to someone else. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Undefined

Does exact age matter on marriage certificate?

My says 25 Y 00 M 00 D


----------



## danish160

Hrsid said:


> Dear All...
> 
> In case of Pakistanis (Visa 189), being a HR country, Is there a way to guess if Security Checks are over or not?
> 
> Some people on other threads/forums say that request for medical/pcc is a good hint. But in case of Pakistanis, many believe that security checks might continue well after med/pcc.
> 
> In my case (see timelines) there was a good 7 months gap between sending all documents that CO (and Team-13) initially asked for, and the request for med/pcc. Can I assume those 7 months were used for SC ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any guidance...


Hi Hrsid, I am in the same position as you. My CO requested medicals and PCC in mid October. I have submitted it and since then I have been checking my email and online application everyday multiple times. A few days back i was relaxed and busy in my life, had almost forgot about my visa application but now I cant get it out of my mind. :frusty:


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

retro said:


> Any utility Bill? I don't have one in my name.
> 
> Pictures? Passport size pics alright and how many?
> 
> CNICs? I don't think I'll be able to get my neighbours' CNIC copies, we're not exactly chums and people are apprehensive about giving their CNIC copy to someone else. I know I wouldn't.


Any utility bill with your address, three pictures, no need for neighbors cnic, use some fresh notes and it will be done in no time, relax.


----------



## waseem_expat

Undefined said:


> Does exact age matter on marriage certificate?
> 
> My says 25 Y 00 M 00 D


I would strongly suggest to get the date fixed. CO may object.
As a general rule, there should be no contradiction between any of your official document. We, Pakistani's, need to be extra careful as we are citizens of an HR country.


----------



## mshoaib

Got the reply from GSM Adelaide after 22 days with the same message that ESC are being carried out. Now entering into 18th month since lodgement. Praying to get the grant before 19th month start...


----------



## Jamaloo

*visa 489*



MMS said:


> Dear mshoaib
> 
> Really sad but INS SHA ALLAH u will get the golden mail very soon my prayers r with u.
> What visa u applied for 189 or 190?


These guys eith visa 489 are getting grand faster . although its a pAth way to PR ...WHAT are the dis advantages of this visa other that you are depriced of medical and insurance facilities ??????please share your views ?


----------



## rooks

Dear All,

My agent called! and my heart skipped a beat as he never calls. I said are you expecting any news from us and I said yes and he said its a YES from Australia.

Thank you guys for all your support and love all the best for guys who await their Grants


----------



## mshoaib

MMS said:


> Dear mshoaib
> 
> Really sad but INS SHA ALLAH u will get the golden mail very soon my prayers r with u.
> What visa u applied for 189 or 190?


Its 189.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

rooks said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My agent called! and my heart skipped a beat as he never calls. I said are you expecting any news from us and I said yes and he said its a YES from Australia.
> 
> Thank you guys for all your support and love all the best for guys who await their Grants


Congrats boy, whens you leaving?


----------



## rooks

MMS said:


> Rocks u finally RoCK


Thank you mms, all the best for you too


----------



## rooks

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Congrats boy, whens you leaving?


Thank you Sikander, want to go for landing in Mar 2015 and would decide later in 2015. What about u?


----------



## retro

rooks said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My agent called! and my heart skipped a beat as he never calls. I said are you expecting any news from us and I said yes and he said its a YES from Australia.
> 
> Thank you guys for all your support and love all the best for guys who await their Grants


Congratulations and all the best for the move.

My agent gave me a call as well although he only wanted me to arrange the medicals and PCC........


----------



## immi4

rooks said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My agent called! and my heart skipped a beat as he never calls. I said are you expecting any news from us and I said yes and he said its a YES from Australia.
> 
> Thank you guys for all your support and love all the best for guys who await their Grants


Congrats rooks...v hav also lodged on july 29...i guess one if the vry few applicants from july batch who still haven't got grants... ur grant uplifted my spirits. .. hope ours is next Insha Allah
Best of luck fr the new life


----------



## sanazahidkhan

immi4 said:


> Congrats rooks...v hav also lodged on july 29...i guess one if the vry few applicants from july batch who still haven't got grants... ur grant uplifted my spirits. .. hope ours is next Insha Allah
> Best of luck fr the new life


Which visa did yall.apply for


----------



## bilal1

rooks said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My agent called! and my heart skipped a beat as he never calls. I said are you expecting any news from us and I said yes and he said its a YES from Australia.
> 
> Thank you guys for all your support and love all the best for guys who await their Grants


Good news rooks. Congrates on your YES from Australia


----------



## SuperMan1983

rooks said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My agent called! and my heart skipped a beat as he never calls. I said are you expecting any news from us and I said yes and he said its a YES from Australia.
> 
> Thank you guys for all your support and love all the best for guys who await their Grants


Many congrats. Rocks. I hope they will speed up the process of 189 as well for Pakistani nationals.


----------



## Hyden

In a nutshell, use our common sense when using the any cost of living information. Think this, two people will not agree they pay the same price when eating in a 'decent' restaurant in the same town. They just can't give you a guesstimate.


----------



## rooks

MMS said:


> Mr Rocking
> 
> What visa u applied for and when


I applied for 190(Civil Engineer) on 24 Sep 2014


----------



## rooks

SuperMan1983 said:


> Many congrats. Rocks. I hope they will speed up the process of 189 as well for Pakistani nationals.


Thanks Superman ! trust me it is going well. All the best for you


----------



## SuperMan1983

rooks said:


> Thanks Superman ! trust me it is going well. All the best for you


Yes this is what my agent is always telling me but I have not seen any single Pakistani who got 189 before completing a period of 12 months form the date of lodgement, how ever it is true that 189 processing time has been reduced from 1 year to 3 months probably in June this year and which is the only reason of our hope for quick grants for Pakis as well. Well quick grants for Pakis means visa granted in less than 12 months from the date of lodgement unlike Indians or Srilankan who granted within 3 months.

Can you tell me about which team processed ur visa I mean your case officers team and did any time during your case progression team 13 from Adelaide contacted you.

I am hoping for the best!


----------



## rooks

SuperMan1983 said:


> Yes this is what my agent is always telling me but I have not seen any single Pakistani who got 189 before completing a period of 12 months form the date of lodgement, how ever it is true that 189 processing time has been reduced from 1 year to 3 months probably in June this year and which is the only reason of our hope for quick grants for Pakis as well. Well quick grants for Pakis means visa granted in less than 12 months from the date of lodgement unlike Indians or Srilankan who granted within 3 months.
> 
> Can you tell me about which team processed ur visa I mean your case officers team and did any time during your case progression team 13 from Adelaide contacted you.
> 
> I am hoping for the best!


Well you are right! since 189 has an added advantage so it is given less priority. Time frame being reduced to 03 months is correct. Adelaide Team handled the job and they just asked for PCC and Medicals. I didn't provide Pakistan PCC as my duration total in the last ten years in Pakistan is less than 365 days. I was also afraid they might ask about Polio Verification but after PCC (UAE only) and Medicals they just came back with the answer and no further documentation was asked. 

So just be patient and things will fall in place inshAllah


----------



## Waqarali20005

*Just for a big laughter!*

Australia Needs 2.8 Million Qualified Skilled Workers to Plug the Skill Shortages - See more at: Highly Qualified Immigrants are in Demand in Australia 

Just a big laughter!


----------



## TheExpatriate

waqarali20005 said:


> australia needs 2.8 million qualified skilled workers to plug the skill shortages - see more at: highly qualified immigrants are in demand in australia
> 
> just a big laughter!


buahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahha


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Come on guys!
Lets hope for the best inshallah we all will get jobs in AU.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Come on guys!
> Lets hope for the best inshallah we all will get jobs in AU.


well your statement is reasonable, claiming there is a gap of 2.8 Million that is eagerly waiting to be filled by immigrants is NOT.


----------



## Waqarali20005

TheExpatriate said:


> well your statement is reasonable, claiming there is a gap of 2.8 Million that is eagerly waiting to be filled by immigrants is NOT.


we will fill this gap by inviting talented people from all around the world but before filling this gap you should have local experience!!! God knows where the heck is this local experience gonna come?


----------



## HassanZ

Hello Everyone,

I would like to ask a question from the experienced people here. I am planning to start my immigration process soon. For the assessment, there is a particular requirement from vetassess that says,

"A verified copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript sent directly in a sealed envelope from the awarding body to VETASSESS".

My question is that I have three degrees B.A from University of Peshawar, B.Ed from AIOU, and MA from Punjab University. How am I going to fulfill the requirement of vetassess's above statement?

i have checked with universities and they sent the verification to the candidate directly and not to any other authorities. Is HEC in any position to help? Has anyone experienced the same issue? How did you go about solving this condition from vetassess?

An urgent help is requested.


----------



## immi4

Sub class 190...lodged on july 29 on...meds n pcc by 23oct... no news yet 😣


----------



## shiraz

AoA All,

With the blessings of Allah I've received the Grant notification today. 

-shiraz


----------



## olways

shiraz said:


> AoA All, With the blessings of Allah I've received the Grant notification today. -shiraz


Congratulations my friend. The true planning begins now.


----------



## MIAG

Guys, i called up to immi team today-- and they changed my status of medical and Pcc as 'received'- what else is remaining now ??


----------



## rooks

miag said:


> guys, i called up to immi team today-- and they changed my status of medical and pcc as 'received'- what else is remaining now ??


grant !


----------



## MIAG

rooks said:


> grant !



Rooks! congrats man..... best of luck buddy.

Tell me, ahen the status is changed to received after how long do you think the grant comes ?


----------



## a_iqbal

HassanZ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to ask a question from the experienced people here. I am planning to start my immigration process soon. For the assessment, there is a particular requirement from vetassess that says,
> 
> "A verified copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript sent directly in a sealed envelope from the awarding body to VETASSESS".
> 
> My question is that I have three degrees B.A from University of Peshawar, B.Ed from AIOU, and MA from Punjab University. How am I going to fulfill the requirement of vetassess's above statement?
> 
> i have checked with universities and they sent the verification to the candidate directly and not to any other authorities. Is HEC in any position to help? Has anyone experienced the same issue? How did you go about solving this condition from vetassess?
> 
> 
> An urgent help is requested.


Dear brother, 
Kindly note in this regard, there must be a key occupation on which you are applying. if all degrees are connected to the occupation then you will have to talk to individual's university admin department regarding the direct courier facility whether they offer or not. I feel all of the above stated universities must have this facility. as my husband had sent his degrees directly from university of Karachi to Vetesses. they sent his duplicate degrees to Vetessess. 
you again try to communicate with university authorities regarding the matter otherwise communicate vetessess for the problem and see what they respond you.


----------



## samy25

HassanZ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to ask a question from the experienced people here. I am planning to start my immigration process soon. For the assessment, there is a particular requirement from vetassess that says,
> 
> "A verified copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript sent directly in a sealed envelope from the awarding body to VETASSESS".
> 
> My question is that I have three degrees B.A from University of Peshawar, B.Ed from AIOU, and MA from Punjab University. How am I going to fulfill the requirement of vetassess's above statement?
> 
> i have checked with universities and they sent the verification to the candidate directly and not to any other authorities. Is HEC in any position to help? Has anyone experienced the same issue? How did you go about solving this condition from vetassess?
> 
> An urgent help is requested.


I did the same ... so dont worry... get all ur transcripts verified from all universities in sealed envelope addressing you but do not break the seal or open the envelope. 
collect all three , put them in one envelope along with vet assess application form plus notrised degrees etc and courier this one envelope to vet asses..


----------



## samzmavz

Guidance required: PCC for my spouse will be from her home town where she was living before marriage. What I want to know is that once I get that will I need to renew it again after one year or will it remain valid as she doesn’t live there anymore so as such that PCC getting expired really shouldn’t matter.


----------



## samy25

samzmavz said:


> Guidance required: PCC for my spouse will be from her home town where she was living before marriage. What I want to know is that once I get that will I need to renew it again after one year or will it remain valid as she doesn’t live there anymore so as such that PCC getting expired really shouldn’t matter.


if getting PCC from her home town is bit difficult then u apply for pcc smartly.. i mean first lodged the visa and then if it is 189 then get her pcc after 6 months.. but if it is 190 then
get her pcc after a month of lodging.


----------



## Undefined

I have a question regarding my wife's previous name.

Before marriage her name as per passport was 

First name: AAA BBB Last name: CCC

However, on her marriage certificate her name is written as 

First name: AAA Last name: CCC

Now the BBB being her father's first name is missing from her name in marriage certificate, should I be concerned regarding this?


----------



## retro

shiraz said:


> AoA All,
> 
> With the blessings of Allah I've received the Grant notification today.
> 
> -shiraz



Congrats bro!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Undefined said:


> I have a question regarding my wife's previous name.
> 
> Before marriage her name as per passport was
> 
> First name: AAA BBB Last name: CCC
> 
> However, on her marriage certificate her name is written as
> 
> First name: AAA Last name: CCC
> 
> Now the BBB being her father's first name is missing from her name in marriage certificate, should I be concerned regarding this?


I don't think that there should be any concern. Just upload the marriage certificate and wait for their query, which is very unlikely to come Insha'Allah.


----------



## syeralia

Hi senior members i wanted to ask one thing i got my Golden email on 6th nov now my wifes passport has been renewed i wanted to ask what will be the process to update the DIBP about this or i should attach the old Passport with the new one plz reply


----------



## TheExpatriate

syeralia said:


> Hi senior members i wanted to ask one thing i got my Golden email on 6th nov now my wifes passport has been renewed i wanted to ask what will be the process to update the DIBP about this or i should attach the old Passport with the new one plz reply


Form 929 + color scan of both passports


----------



## syeralia

TheExpatriate said:


> Form 929 + color scan of both passports


and send to whom my CO ????


----------



## rooks

MIAG said:


> Rooks! congrats man..... best of luck buddy.
> 
> Tell me, ahen the status is changed to received after how long do you think the grant comes ?


Thanks! 

MIAG see from the visa tracker i can average that Pakistanis range from 3-6 months max and general average is from 3-4 months

so just be patient and inshAllah it will work


----------



## TheExpatriate

syeralia said:


> and send to whom my CO ????


yes, or DIBP or AHC ......


----------



## shouab

Hi Guyz,
I am planning to do my assessment from ACS i have completed my Degree in July,2005 but my work experience is starting from Feb,2005. I need maximum points to reach the 60 points mark for my experience. so kindly suggest me which time should i apply for my assessment to get maximum points.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate

experience prior to graduation will not be counted


----------



## bym007

shouab said:


> Hi Guyz,
> I am planning to do my assessment from ACS i have completed my Degree in July,2005 but my work experience is starting from Feb,2005. I need maximum points to reach the 60 points mark for my experience. so kindly suggest me which time should i apply for my assessment to get maximum points.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


There is a good chance that they will deduct 2 years of your experience after your graduation date. So keep this in mind before starting off.

In your case, it is likely they will count your experience from July 2007.


----------



## waseem_expat

TheExpatriate said:


> yes, or DIBP or AHC ......


whats DIBP and AHC 
DIBP = DIAC ?

any idea how long do they take it to update the details in VEVO ?


----------



## shouab

bym007 said:


> There is a good chance that they will deduct 2 years of your experience after your graduation date. So keep this in mind before starting off.
> 
> In your case, it is likely they will count your experience from July 2007.


So what is the best time for me to apply for assessment as i will be 32 years old in October 2014. thats another thing i need to consider


----------



## bym007

shouab said:


> So what is the best time for me to apply for assessment as i will be 32 years old in October 2014. thats another thing i need to consider


October 2014 already passed by. We are in November 2014. Did you mean October 2015 ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

waseem_expat said:


> whats DIBP and AHC
> DIBP = DIAC ?
> 
> any idea how long do they take it to update the details in VEVO ?


DIBP (formerly DIAC)

AHC = Australian High Commission


----------



## shouab

bym007 said:


> October 2014 already passed by. We are in November 2014. Did you mean October 2015 ?


yes sorry its 2015


----------



## imran391

I am applying for state sponsorship of NT. May I know if anyone is living there, I need some information and also I need to put his name and details in the application form.
Any help will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

rooks said:


> Thank you Sikander, want to go for landing in Mar 2015 and would decide later in 2015. What about u?


Planning to make the move in end Jan to mid Feb.


----------



## imran391

Need someone in Darwin so that I can make some reference.
Please reply


----------



## leo128

You need to complete minimum posts required also verify your email address which you have given when created login on forum.


----------



## indiference

Headed to Aus this weekend for the validation trip, any advices or suggestions are welcome. Will be visiting melbourne, sydney and brisbane, altogether for 2 weeks. Any suggestions on mobile plans with cheap data and international calls? Must see places? DOs and DONT?


----------



## TheExpatriate

indiference said:


> Headed to Aus this weekend for the validation trip, any advices or suggestions are welcome. Will be visiting melbourne, sydney and brisbane, altogether for 2 weeks. Any suggestions on mobile plans with cheap data and international calls? Must see places? DOs and DONT?


Vodafone $40 package is good, and when I got it it was for $20 (50% discount, which I am not sure if it still applies or not)


----------



## bilal1

shiraz said:


> AoA All,
> 
> With the blessings of Allah I've received the Grant notification today.
> 
> -shiraz


Congrates shiraz


----------



## bilal1

TheExpatriate said:


> Form 929 + color scan of both passports


I did the same, worked perfect. Sent to CO


----------



## bilal1

waseem_expat said:


> whats DIBP and AHC
> DIBP = DIAC ?
> 
> any idea how long do they take it to update the details in VEVO ?


@waseem, i was in same situation. Same suggestion TheExpatriate gave to me. I renewed my passport after the grant. There was no change in the VEVO, however i was replied by the CO on email that they updated my new information and no change is required in grant details. 
You have to attached both old and new passports together.


----------



## HassanZ

a_iqbal said:


> Dear brother,
> Kindly note in this regard, there must be a key occupation on which you are applying. if all degrees are connected to the occupation then you will have to talk to individual's university admin department regarding the direct courier facility whether they offer or not. I feel all of the above stated universities must have this facility. as my husband had sent his degrees directly from university of Karachi to Vetesses. they sent his duplicate degrees to Vetessess.
> you again try to communicate with university authorities regarding the matter otherwise communicate vetessess for the problem and see what they respond you.


Thank you for sharing the information. Sincerely appreciated.


----------



## TV Buff

Hi guys! So I'm planning to get married next year and I'm trying to read up about the Partner Visa 309/100. Has anyone of you applied for this visa? I'm confused if the partner is supposed to lodge the application online or in person if they're back in Pakistan? What documents do I need? Can anyone please share their experience if they've been through a similar process?


----------



## a_iqbal

Dear All,

In last email from DIBP, they informed me that my case is still in routine processing. and if the case is successful the initial entry date is 1/feb/2015. meanwhile they asked me of polio certificates. 

is there anyone who can advise what does it mean when they have provided initial entry date and visa grant is still pending...


----------



## TheExpatriate

a_iqbal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> In last email from DIBP, they informed me that my case is still in routine processing. and if the case is successful the initial entry date is 1/feb/2015. meanwhile they asked me of polio certificates.
> 
> is there anyone who can advise what does it mean when they have provided initial entry date and visa grant is still pending...


this is the date of your oldest valid Meds/PCC. It means no matter when the visa is granted, you will have to enter before that date

If that date comes before you get the visa, they will ask you to renew the meds/PCCs


----------



## samy25

a_iqbal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> In last email from DIBP, they informed me that my case is still in routine processing. and if the case is successful the initial entry date is 1/feb/2015. meanwhile they asked me of polio certificates.
> 
> is there anyone who can advise what does it mean when they have provided initial entry date and visa grant is still pending...


what is ur timeline btw... r u 2013 applicant?
with 189?


----------



## a_iqbal

TheExpatriate said:


> this is the date of your oldest valid Meds/PCC. It means no matter when the visa is granted, you will have to enter before that date
> 
> If that date comes before you get the visa, they will ask you to renew the meds/PCCs


they have already extended my medicals for 6 months and pcc for 3 months.


----------



## a_iqbal

samy25 said:


> what is ur timeline btw... r u 2013 applicant?
> with 189?


yes I Lodged my application in Aug 2013. with 189


----------



## TheExpatriate

a_iqbal said:


> they have already extended my medicals for 6 months and pcc for 3 months.


yes, and after the extension, what is the earliest date of both?


----------



## girlaussie

Application can be made Online or Paper, in both cases 309/100 applicant has to be offshore at the time of filing & grant. Applicant has to make appointment with VFS for Biometric & document submission. 

This is the link of AHC Pakistan: 

Pg9 - Migration Visas - Australian High Commission

& this is the Partner Visa 309/100 Check list from Pakistan: 

http://www.pakistan.highcommission.gov.au/files/islm/120822-pg9-partner.pdf

Before submit application one should read Partner Migration booklet for more info: 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf

Hope this helps, please ask if you have more questions.

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



TV Buff said:


> Hi guys! So I'm planning to get married next year and I'm trying to read up about the Partner Visa 309/100. Has anyone of you applied for this visa? I'm confused if the partner is supposed to lodge the application online or in person if they're back in Pakistan? What documents do I need? Can anyone please share their experience if they've been through a similar process?


----------



## MMS

a_iqbal said:


> Dear All, In last email from DIBP, they informed me that my case is still in routine processing. and if the case is successful the initial entry date is 1/feb/2015. meanwhile they asked me of polio certificates. is there anyone who can advise what does it mean when they have provided initial entry date and visa grant is still pending...


Dear Iqbal

Polio certificate is not an issue you can go to any clinic get the polio vaccination and tell them to give u certificates which will mention the same that xyz person has been given the polio vaccination on this date 
Upload the same on immi account and the email that u have been exchanging with the CO

Hope this helps


----------



## waseem_expat

bilal1 said:


> @waseem, i was in same situation. Same suggestion TheExpatriate gave to me. I renewed my passport after the grant. There was no change in the VEVO, however i was replied by the CO on email that they updated my new information and no change is required in grant details.
> You have to attached both old and new passports together.


bilal,

shouldn't there be a change in VEVO as you know VEVO mentions your passport number. If VEVO doesn't get updated it will contain the number of a passport which is not valid any more. 

another question, by sending email to CO you mean sending email to [email protected] or some other generic team email address ... right ?


----------



## Sun10

a_iqbal said:


> they have already extended my medicals for 6 months and pcc for 3 months.


Hi Iqbal,
How do you know that they have extended your medical for 6 months?


----------



## imranrk

Just to update, I received an email from Adelaide Team 13 asking about GAP during Jul 2003 to Sep 2003 (the time when I passed my college and was applying for university admission).

Is it OK if I reply him back via Email or should I give the details in writing on a paper?


----------



## MMS

imranrk said:


> Just to update, I received an email from Adelaide Team 13 asking about GAP during Jul 2003 to Sep 2003 (the time when I passed my college and was applying for university admission). Is it OK if I reply him back via Email or should I give the details in writing on a paper?


It's scary if they don't even let go these small gaps I also have 5 months gap between graduation and masters  what will I do if they ask :'(


----------



## retro

How can you substantiate any 'gaps' in case of educational qualifications? 

I don't have any 'start' dates for most of my educational qualifications. Just certificates for my O and A LEVEL exams which state that I passed so and so exams on such exam session.

Similarly unlike academic qualifications from a university, professional qualifications like ACCA/CA etc. don't mention any start date on your certificates, just the date you qualified.


----------



## TV Buff

girlaussie said:


> Application can be made Online or Paper, in both cases 309/100 applicant has to be offshore at the time of filing & grant. Applicant has to make appointment with VFS for Biometric & document submission.
> 
> This is the link of AHC Pakistan:
> 
> Pg9 - Migration Visas - Australian High Commission
> 
> & this is the Partner Visa 309/100 Check list from Pakistan:
> 
> http://www.pakistan.highcommission.gov.au/files/islm/120822-pg9-partner.pdf
> 
> Before submit application one should read Partner Migration booklet for more info:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf
> 
> Hope this helps, please ask if you have more questions.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks heaps! I'm sure i'll come up with some questions to bother you once i'm done reading the links!


----------



## rahimvrani

Can belive imranrk .. your timeline is very very similar to mine.


----------



## mashaikh

Going for a validation trip to Australia for one week on Friday Insha Allah, will visit Sydney and Melbourne. Anyone going through Emirates this Friday morning?


----------



## girlaussie

Yeah sure, not a problem. 

Good Luck!!!

Girl Aussie 



TV Buff said:


> Thanks heaps! I'm sure i'll come up with some questions to bother you once i'm done reading the links!


----------



## a_iqbal

Sun10 said:


> Hi Iqbal,
> How do you know that they have extended your medical for 6 months?


 GSM adelaide has sent me in an email that, they have extended it,


----------



## samy25

MMS said:


> It's scary if they don't even let go these small gaps I also have 5 months gap between graduation and masters  what will I do if they ask :'(


Dont worry about gaps.. if they ask explain them truth fully.. if u are busy in uni admission then describe it accordingly... if you are dependent on parent , tell them as it is... they just dont let the time blank or not defined.. so explain the gaps accordingly


----------



## MIAG

samy25 said:


> Dont worry about gaps.. if they ask explain them truth fully.. if u are busy in uni admission then describe it accordingly... if you are dependent on parent , tell them as it is... they just dont let the time blank or not defined.. so explain the gaps accordingly


You can even mention Unemployed and with parents- reason for admission or whatever it was.


----------



## MMS

MIAG said:


> You can even mention Unemployed and with parents- reason for admission or whatever it was.


Thanks guys 

Basically just have to be honest even if that does not suit ure ego


----------



## taz_mt

Hi everyone, 

Last communication received from Adelaide GSM, 10 days ago states , " We have all the documents we require from you at this time".

So what now?, do i consider this start of ESC for my application? or not yet?

please share your opinion. Thanks


----------



## engrushahbaz

Fellow 
Today I got email from department that they refuse my case and didn’t give me grant. I applied for Visa in August 2013.My category is 263111 computer networks professional and I applied in 189 subclass. In their refusal letter they mention that your experience is less than 8 years. My professional experience started from April 2005 but in letter from ACS they consider my experience from April 2007 and department consider ACS experience from April 2007.How ever in ACS letter they count my previous experience .I need a advise from expat in that forum that what should I do as they didn’t allow me to go for appeal and my whole amount whom I invested got wasted .


----------



## taz_mt

engrushahbaz said:


> Fellow
> Today I got email from department that they refuse my case and didn’t give me grant. I applied for Visa in August 2013.My category is 263111 computer networks professional and I applied in 189 subclass. In their refusal letter they mention that your experience is less than 8 years. My professional experience started from April 2005 but in letter from ACS they consider my experience from April 2007 and department consider ACS experience from April 2007.How ever in ACS letter they count my previous experience .I need a advise from expat in that forum that what should I do as they didn’t allow me to go for appeal and my whole amount whom I invested got wasted .


i am confused, first you say ACS considered your experience from 2007 , and then later you say ACS counts your previous experience as well, how is that possible?

can you elaborate a bit.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

imtiazmt said:


> i am confused, first you say ACS considered your experience from 2007 , and then later you say ACS counts your previous experience as well, how is that possible?
> 
> can you elaborate a bit.


He's overclaimed points guys.
ACS assesses all your professional experinece but depending on the qualification certain initial years are tagged as unskilled or deducted in other words.
In his case he faced min 2yrs of deduction or exp tagged as unskilled & work points can only be claimed after the SKILLED DATE. He's claimed points for the entire period including unskilled which might have resulted him crossing the 60 point threshold. Technically he did not have 60 points.


----------



## taz_mt

GinjaNINJA said:


> He's overclaimed points guys.
> ACS assesses all your professional experinece but depending on the qualification certain initial years are tagged as unskilled or deducted in other words.
> In his case he faced min 2yrs of deduction or exp tagged as unskilled & work points can only be claimed after the SKILLED DATE. He's claimed points for the entire period including unskilled which might have resulted him crossing the 60 point threshold. Technically he did not have 60 points.


that explains it, i guess


----------



## malisajj

GinjaNINJA said:


> He's overclaimed points guys.
> ACS assesses all your professional experinece but depending on the qualification certain initial years are tagged as unskilled or deducted in other words.
> In his case he faced min 2yrs of deduction or exp tagged as unskilled & work points can only be claimed after the SKILLED DATE. He's claimed points for the entire period including unskilled which might have resulted him crossing the 60 point threshold. Technically he did not have 60 points.


It is weird that it took 14 months to get this response. Such cases should be sorted out before ESC


----------



## GinjaNINJA

malisajj said:


> It is weird that it took 14 months to get this response. Such cases should be sorted out before ESC


True that. Took too long. In normal cases overclaimed points are rejected literally within a month. If he used an agent its all agents fault.


----------



## TheExpatriate

engrushahbaz said:


> Fellow
> Today I got email from department that they refuse my case and didn’t give me grant. I applied for Visa in August 2013.My category is 263111 computer networks professional and I applied in 189 subclass. In their refusal letter they mention that your experience is less than 8 years. My professional experience started from April 2005 but in letter from ACS they consider my experience from April 2007 and department consider ACS experience from April 2007.How ever in ACS letter they count my previous experience .I need a advise from expat in that forum that what should I do as they didn’t allow me to go for appeal and my whole amount whom I invested got wasted .


you overclaimed mate, sorry .... You should've included only 2007 onwards.

Your only way is to re-apply for EOI and visa all over again.


----------



## Qantas

engrushahbaz said:


> Fellow
> Today I got email from department that they refuse my case and didn’t give me grant. I applied for Visa in August 2013.My category is 263111 computer networks professional and I applied in 189 subclass. In their refusal letter they mention that your experience is less than 8 years. My professional experience started from April 2005 but in letter from ACS they consider my experience from April 2007 and department consider ACS experience from April 2007.How ever in ACS letter they count my previous experience .I need a advise from expat in that forum that what should I do as they didn’t allow me to go for appeal and my whole amount whom I invested got wasted .




Really sorry for u... Thats ridiculous... They should have told u before ESC ...


----------



## khalidshaikh

Experience deduction applies to those who received ACS assessment after April 2013. When did you received your assessment from ACS?




engrushahbaz said:


> Fellow
> Today I got email from department that they refuse my case and didn’t give me grant. I applied for Visa in August 2013.My category is 263111 computer networks professional and I applied in 189 subclass. In their refusal letter they mention that your experience is less than 8 years. My professional experience started from April 2005 but in letter from ACS they consider my experience from April 2007 and department consider ACS experience from April 2007.How ever in ACS letter they count my previous experience .I need a advise from expat in that forum that what should I do as they didn’t allow me to go for appeal and my whole amount whom I invested got wasted .


----------



## khalidshaikh

Can any one can advise why 189 grant take so long for Pakistanis, whereas 190 grant is very very fast. Is there any difference of checks between both types of visa. Can any once shed some light.


----------



## Qantas

How to display timelines? Can't find "signature" option in Control panel


----------



## rahimvrani

khalidshaikh said:


> Can any one can advise why 189 grant take so long for Pakistanis, whereas 190 grant is very very fast. Is there any difference of checks between both types of visa. Can any once shed some light.


---

190 take around 8 to 10 month reason - 190 is a state PR so State will do all the secueirty check & everything just to let you know every state have different teams who do the work from them & state take normally 800 to 900 applicants in 6 months time...

189 take around 13 to 18 months specially for pakistanis you know the reason why ..189 is the whole DIBP thing so it take alot of time from the start of the application till end .. 189 normally get 800 application a month from all around the world so you can see the differance ..type of workload they get .. 
for external check for us (pakistanis) will take time as our FIA immigation ministrey sleep 10 months out of 12 months in a year 

Hope it explians

Rahim V

Visa - *189*|Applied - *June2014* |CO - *Sep 2014*|PCC & Med - *Oct 2014*|Addtiona Info form 80 - *Oct 2014*|Grant - *Waiting*


----------



## alee1986

Hi,
I've seen that 189 Visa processing time is reduced from 18 months to just 3months this year.
Due to that reason, several applicants are getting DIRECT GRANTS within 2months of the VISA lodging date.
Important is that most of these direct grants are for Indians. But comparatively, I have never seen DIRECT GRANTS for Pakistanis.

I have few questions related to it. Will be grateful if someone can answer.

1) Since July 2014, did any Pakistani who lodged his VISA after this period got the grant within 3 months??
2) Have there been any DIRECT GRANTS for Pakistanis ever??



Thanks


----------



## rahimvrani

alee1986 said:


> Hi,
> I've seen that 189 Visa processing time is reduced from 18 months to just 3months this year.
> Due to that reason, several applicants are getting DIRECT GRANTS within 2months of the VISA lodging date.
> Important is that most of these direct grants are for Indians. But comparatively, I have never seen DIRECT GRANTS for Pakistanis.
> 
> I have few questions related to it. Will be grateful if someone can answer.
> 
> 1) Since July 2014, did any Pakistani who lodged his VISA after this period got the grant within 3 months??
> 2) Have there been any DIRECT GRANTS for Pakistanis ever??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


There wont be any direct grant for Pakistanis & i dont think any got the grant who have lodge there case since July 2014.. Pakistan come in high Risk as well as india but for external check indian ministry is more cooperative then pakistanis .. thats why they getting direct grant ..
i know an indian guy who got PR before his student visa expired its tool him only 23 days to grant after lodging application for 189


----------



## MIAG

engrushahbaz said:


> Fellow
> Today I got email from department that they refuse my case and didn’t give me grant. I applied for Visa in August 2013.My category is 263111 computer networks professional and I applied in 189 subclass. In their refusal letter they mention that your experience is less than 8 years. My professional experience started from April 2005 but in letter from ACS they consider my experience from April 2007 and department consider ACS experience from April 2007.How ever in ACS letter they count my previous experience .I need a advise from expat in that forum that what should I do as they didn’t allow me to go for appeal and my whole amount whom I invested got wasted .


Sorry to hear about this buddy! but get your EOI done and go for 190 this time to save time. Consult few ppl before u apply for visa.


----------



## rahimvrani

MIAG said:


> Sorry to hear about this buddy! but get your EOI done and go for 190 this time to save time. Consult few ppl before u apply for visa.


HI MIAG .. check my time is very very similar to yours .. only the visa subclass is change .. you will get grant before me

Rahim V


----------



## MIAG

rahimvrani said:


> HI MIAG .. check my time is very very similar to yours .. only the visa subclass is change .. you will get grant before me
> 
> Rahim V


yup! it is similar- but where do you get the info for the application has gone for security check ?

17th Nov i called up the brisbane team- they checked my file and requested polio certificates which were emaile there and then- straight away they changed my PCC and MCC status as received.


----------



## rahimvrani

MIAG said:


> yup! it is similar- but where do you get the info for the application has gone for security check ?
> 
> 17th Nov i called up the brisbane team- they checked my file and requested polio certificates which were emaile there and then- straight away they changed my PCC and MCC status as received.


My lawyer has forward me the email from case officer .. menting "waiting for standard check to be complete it will take 6 or 12 month & its out of DIBP end"

Regards 

Rahim V


----------



## taz_mt

imtiazmt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Last communication received from Adelaide GSM, 10 days ago states , " We have all the documents we require from you at this time".
> 
> So what now?, do i consider this start of ESC for my application? or not yet?
> 
> please share your opinion. Thanks


any comments on this folks?

thanks


----------



## rahimvrani

imtiazmt said:


> any comments on this folks?
> 
> thanks



Yup they are working on your file & they dont want any docs at this point of time.


----------



## MIAG

imtiazmt said:


> any comments on this folks?
> 
> thanks


On an average they are taking 3-4 months to process after initiall visa lodge for 190- 189ers had to wait for longer earlier- but since the change in processing time it has been observed that they are being processed within 3-4 months as well on an average. You cant excatly be sure where your case is lying- so its better not to think too much abt it- just rely on the average processing times and keep a light followup as well.


----------



## blacknight_81

Qantas said:


> How to display timelines? Can't find "signature" option in Control panel



Go to QUICK LINKS and press Edit Signature.


----------



## MIAG

Qantas said:


> How to display timelines? Can't find "signature" option in Control panel


You need to post minimum 5 comments/reply before signature field can be enabled.


----------



## Qantas

MIAG said:


> You need to post minimum 5 comments/reply before signature field can be enabled.


Thanks...appreciate...


----------



## Qantas

blacknight_81 said:


> Go to QUICK LINKS and press Edit Signature.


thanks...


----------



## khalidshaikh

Dears,

I sent mail to my visa processing team to check for visa status of my 189 visa. In reply he mentioned that they are waiting for advise from team 13 that the internal checking process has been completed.

Can any one advise what is difference between internal and external checks and does case goes for external check after internal checks are over.



189| visa applied 16/Jan/2014, PCC/medicals 18/Jun/2014


----------



## bilal1

Hi waseem,
Well no change in VEVO, old passport number is on VEVO till now. As per case officer, there is no need to re-issue the grant latter or any other changes. By this i think we need to have old passport attached with new one. Secondly i labeled my passport for safe side keeping the conflict in view as you have and i presented both the passports to AHC. They pasted the label on new passport. 

yup right, I replied the same email from which i got the grant. It was general group email from Adelaide GSM team 2.

Other seniors, Please share your thoughts on it. @TheExpatriate, what you say on this ????? 



waseem_expat said:


> bilal,
> 
> shouldn't there be a change in VEVO as you know VEVO mentions your passport number. If VEVO doesn't get updated it will contain the number of a passport which is not valid any more.
> 
> another question, by sending email to CO you mean sending email to [email protected] or some other generic team email address ... right ?


----------



## bilal1

Generally the ask for two things,
1. Gaps, and how you spend that time.
2. How do you support yourself financially.

So be honest. In gaps you can reflect that you would be waiting for the admission in college / UNI and on second question you can ask that financially you supported by your parents. 

BUT, if there is any other reason for the GAPS / or any other person in family support you financially you please mention the correct thing 




MMS said:


> It's scary if they don't even let go these small gaps I also have 5 months gap between graduation and masters  what will I do if they ask :'(


----------



## bilal1

engrushahbaz said:


> Fellow
> Today I got email from department that they refuse my case and didn’t give me grant. I applied for Visa in August 2013.My category is 263111 computer networks professional and I applied in 189 subclass. In their refusal letter they mention that your experience is less than 8 years. My professional experience started from April 2005 but in letter from ACS they consider my experience from April 2007 and department consider ACS experience from April 2007.How ever in ACS letter they count my previous experience .I need a advise from expat in that forum that what should I do as they didn’t allow me to go for appeal and my whole amount whom I invested got wasted .


Really v sorry to hear it. Try again buddy, but this time be careful by calculating points correctly. You please take the help of seniors @ this forums.


----------



## TheExpatriate

bilal1 said:


> Hi waseem,
> Well no change in VEVO, old passport number is on VEVO till now. As per case officer, there is no need to re-issue the grant latter or any other changes. By this i think we need to have old passport attached with new one. Secondly i labeled my passport for safe side keeping the conflict in view as you have and i presented both the passports to AHC. They pasted the label on new passport.
> 
> yup right, I replied the same email from which i got the grant. It was general group email from Adelaide GSM team 2.
> 
> Other seniors, Please share your thoughts on it. @TheExpatriate, what you say on this ?????


forget about what's displayed on VEVO, and since anyways you have a label on the new one, having the old one makes no sense ..... but anyways, when you search in VEVO using the new passport number, does it yield any results?


----------



## bilal1

TheExpatriate said:


> forget about what's displayed on VEVO, and since anyways you have a label on the new one, having the old one makes no sense ..... but anyways, when you search in VEVO using the new passport number, does it yield any results?


Hay TheExpatriate you rocks , WOW i just checked the vevo right after your message and amazingly for me the vevo updated with my new passport number . It reflects all information with the new passport number. Then again i put old passport number to cross check and it reflect the same information with previous passport number too. 

Previously when i checked it gave me error, that "information is incorrect" but now i can fetch my grant details by entering new passport number. 

@ waseem i hope the last conflict in mind is also over now. You please follow the same steps as i did


----------



## MIAG

what are the routine checks ? i have been told by the team that nothing further is required at the moment and its under routine checks- cannot define any timelines !!!!
My medical and Police Clearance status states as received on 17-Nov-2014.


----------



## msohaibkhan

bilal1 said:


> Hay TheExpatriate you rocks , WOW i just checked the vevo right after your message and amazingly for me the vevo updated with my new passport number . It reflects all information with the new passport number. Then again i put old passport number to cross check and it reflect the same information with previous passport number too.
> 
> Previously when i checked it gave me error, that "information is incorrect" but now i can fetch my grant details by entering new passport number.
> 
> @ waseem i hope the last conflict in mind is also over now. You please follow the same steps as i did


Hi,

Since I am in Karachi, can you please guide me the procedure to get the visa label on the passport. What should be the medium to send original passports to AHC?


----------



## Waqarali20005

*why?*



msohaibkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since I am in Karachi, can you please guide me the procedure to get the visa label on the passport. What should be the medium to send original passports to AHC?


Why you want to have a label??


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> Why you want to have a label??


Due to same reason, I have renewed my passport and you better know about the ignorance level of our Pakistani airport personnel. Since, DIBP don't issue revised grant letters, so it will be safer to get the label on my passport alone and to avoid any dispute or conflict.


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> Due to same reason, I have renewed my passport and you better know about the ignorance level of our Pakistani airport personnel. Since, DIBP don't issue revised grant letters, so it will be safer to get the label on my passport alone and to avoid any dispute or conflict.


its upto you but your new passport would have your old passport number.. so won't be an issue. If you have notified DIBP through form 929 then their would be no issue at all. Also airline issued boarding passes are usually an evidence that the person has a valid i.e. Ok to Board visa.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> its upto you but your new passport would have your old passport number.. so won't be an issue. If you have notified DIBP through form 929 then their would be no issue at all. Also airline issued boarding passes are usually an evidence that the person has a valid i.e. Ok to Board visa.


Suggestion noted. BTW are you sure that new passport contains the old passport number? I doubt it doesn't.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

msohaibkhan said:


> Suggestion noted. BTW are you sure that new passport contains the old passport number? I doubt it doesn't.


I agree with you mate. Better get a stamp on your passport just to be on the safer side. 
Anyhow the answer to your question is yes. On 1st page there is a stamp saying the holder of this passport has an earlier passport with xxx number. That number is usually written by hand. Plus your new passport no. will be one no. more in the last digit. i-e for me: 91 original : new 92 ( last 2 digits )
Hope this helps. !!


----------



## waseem_expat

ali_sajjad86 said:


> I agree with you mate. Better get a stamp on your passport just to be on the safer side.
> Anyhow the answer to your question is yes. On 1st page there is a stamp saying the holder of this passport has an earlier passport with xxx number. That number is usually written by hand. Plus your new passport no. will be one no. more in the last digit. i-e for me: 91 original : new 92 ( last 2 digits )
> Hope this helps. !!


Thanks Sajjad. 
I once tried to find if my old passport number was mentioned on a new passport. I only checked the Bio Page (one with Pic, Name and other details) and thought that they didn't mention it. 

After reading your post I rechecked my passport. And yes old passport number is mentioned on my new passport's Page two. Just a minor update/correction to your Post, good thing is it is not handwritten it is Printed (just like other data in passport)


----------



## waseem_expat

Can someone please let me know if I need to get a NICOP or Protector made before I fly to Australia ?

I have heard that NICOP is required even if you are migrating


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> Suggestion noted. BTW are you sure that new passport contains the old passport number? I doubt it doesn't.


see on the signature page!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

waseem_expat said:


> Can someone please let me know if I need to get a NICOP or Protector made before I fly to Australia ?
> 
> I have heard that NICOP is required even if you are migrating


nopes.i flied recently and have not been asked at all for any of these things. You would have probably heard from the representative of Thai AIr.. . Just chill and take couple of prints of your grant notification and your passport copies (which will remain with you )


----------



## waseem_expat

Waqarali20005 said:


> nope...


I just checked NADRA website. It mentions NICOP as mandatory 
http://www.nadra.gov.pk/index.php/nicophome

*"*NICOP is meant for Pakistanis who are working and / or living abroad. *NICOP is also a mandatory requirement for Pakistani citizens holding a visa for a country (other than Pakistan) valid for more than Six months."*


----------



## msohaibkhan

waseem_expat said:


> Can someone please let me know if I need to get a NICOP or Protector made before I fly to Australia ?
> 
> I have heard that NICOP is required even if you are migrating


As long as your CNIC is valid, no NICOP is required. However, if it's likely that CNIC will be expired before expiry of your passport, then you will definitely need to approach Pakistan High Commission in Australia for CNIC renewal or for even Passport renewal. Then you will need to apply for NICOP first as they don't take applications for CNICs at all. So I'd suggest you to get your CNIC renewed now (i.e from NADRA in Pakistan) if you think that will expire before expiry of your passport. I hope I was able to explain


----------



## waseem_expat

msohaibkhan said:


> As long as your CNIC is valid, no NICOP is required. However, if it's likely that CNIC will be expired before expiry of your passport, then you will definitely need to approach Pakistan High Commission in Australia for CNIC renewal or for even Passport renewal. Then you will need to apply for NICOP first as they don't take applications for CNICs at all. So I'd suggest you to get your CNIC renewed now (i.e from NADRA in Pakistan) if you think that will expire before expiry of your passport. I hope I was able to explain


My NIC is valid till 2020. So I guess I am good not getting NICOP made.


----------



## msohaibkhan

waseem_expat said:


> My NIC is valid till 2020. So I guess I am good not getting NICOP made.


Yes hopefully. Even if it is needed, then you can get that anytime from Pak High Commission, so there is no risk if one don't get NICOP before departing to a new country.


----------



## bilal1

msohaibkhan said:


> Suggestion noted. BTW are you sure that new passport contains the old passport number? I doubt it doesn't.


200% sure, as i have old passport number just on next to bio-data page


----------



## bilal1

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since I am in Karachi, can you please guide me the procedure to get the visa label on the passport. What should be the medium to send original passports to AHC?


Well, Gerry's performed logistics for me. You can call Gerry's office in Karachi and check for the documents needed to get label. They will be responsible for your original passport. Key point is, take care of the receiving receipt of your documents as if you lost it, you'll be in trouble.

As far as i remember i submitted the following

1. Form 1405
2. copy of your grant letter
3. bank draft in the favor of Australian High Commission. (Please confirm latest amount)
4. Request letter
5. Amount which Gerry's take for this service (In cash at their office)


----------



## Qantas

No grants today... :frusty:


----------



## Waqarali20005

Qantas said:


> Hi msohaibkhan,
> 
> To request a visa label you can choose any of the two options:
> 
> *Option 1) Submit your passport at an Australian Visa Application Centre (AVAC) in KHI, LHE or ISB*
> 
> AVAC Website: Australia Visa Information - Pakistan - Visa Types - Obtaining a Visa Label
> 
> VEC payment (PKR 14,200) and Form 1405. Please note, you will also be required to pay a processing fee (PKR 6,490).
> 
> 
> *Option 2) Send your passport directly to the Australian High Commission Islamabad (AHC) by courier or mail*
> 
> AHC Website for details: Pg17 - Evidencing Visas at the Australian High Commission, Islamabad - Australian High Commission
> 
> Passports sent directly by courier or mail to the Australian High Commission must include:
> • a demand draft of (PKR 14,200) payable at a bank branch in Islamabad in favour of the ‘Australian High Commission, Islamabad’ , and
> • a completed Form 1405, and should be sent to:
> 
> The Visa Office
> Australian High Commission (AHC)
> Diplomatic Enclave No.1 Sector G-5/4
> Islamabad
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Please note from 1 July 2014, the new VEC will be AUD 150 *(PKR 14,200) *and the new AVAC visa evidencing service fee will be *PKR 6,490* per application.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *If you choose option 1 *you will pay : PKR 14,200 (VEC) + 6,490 (Processing fee) = PKR 20,690
> 
> *If you choose option 2 *you will pay : PKR 14,200 (VEC) Only
> 
> My advice: Choose Option 2 send your passport directly to Australian High Commission and save Rs 6,490 ... It's a hell of a lot of amount!!!
> 
> Hope the info I provided is sufficient...
> 
> TC...


well 20,960 is also hell of an amount.....


----------



## expat.ict

Hi Fellows,

Befire I lodge my visa application, i have one question or confusion.

When I got my ACS letter i had 4 different companies work experience and at that time i was still working in the 4th company and then after few months i moved to another new one which I am still working in after few months gap. They did not count the first 2 different companies work experience as skilled and also 3 months for the third company also as not skilled. The ACS submission date was 31st July 2013 and they counted until then and I continued worked in the same company for few more months.

Then I presented all the experiences in EOI, Before ACS letter issued and after ACS letter period as below, and claimed points accordingly to the experience they counted in ACS upto the months level and split it up to months level

Aug 2007 till sept 2008 --- 1st company -- In EOI I marked as Irrelevant exp and did not claim points
Sept 2008 till sept 2009 --- 2nd company -- In EOI I marked as Irrelevant exp and did not claim points
_*Oct 2009 till Nov 2012 --- 3rd company -- In EOI I marked as Irrelevant exp and did not claim points
Nov 2012 till April 2012 --- Same 3rd company -- I marked as relevant and claimed points*
*Aug 2012 till July 2013 --- 4th company ---- I marked as relevant and claimed points
Aug 2013 till sept 2013 --- same 4th company but since ACS letter was dated until july only so i did not claim points for these months*_
March 2014 till DATE --- 5th company -- I also mentioned in EOI but marked as irrelevant since not assessed.

So, i split my 3rd company experience and 4th company experience in two parts and only claimed the exact months experience as per ACS letter. So, I did the right thing by including all experiences and only claimed as per ACS letter??

Secondly, for the experiences which was not assessed by ACS but I still mentioned in EOI, I dont have to provide any documents for those?? that is exp letter, salary slips etc for the exp they did not assessed??


----------



## Rizwan125

*Airline Ticket*

Dear,

Can u someone help in purchasing cheap open ticket from lhr to sydney at the end of this month???

someone told if u travel first time,,u will get some discount???

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## Waqarali20005

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Can u someone help in purchasing cheap open ticket from lhr to sydney at the end of this month???
> 
> someone told if u travel first time,,u will get some discount???
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rizwan


contact IOM islamabad office @ [email protected] from Monday to Friday 9-5. But if you are contacting him now then you will find a ticket only in feb end and by that time Thai Air will give you the same price which IOM is giving you after discount... End of this month is Nov end? then you may get something from Thai Air but if it is Dec end then it is not possible to get a cheap ticket. You should check online for prices at Thai air's website or contact Thai Air's office in Lhr Contact Centers - Thai Airways


----------



## imran391

Dear All
I am pakistani living in Qatar and looking for Aus Immigration through NT SS.
I need to list few names as my friends living in NT. Currently I have no friend there so I will be very thankful if someone can share me the details of few persons living there. It will help and strengthen my application. Please send me Private Message with details
Will be very thankful to you

Thanks


----------



## Qantas

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Can u someone help in purchasing cheap open ticket from lhr to sydney at the end of this month???
> 
> someone told if u travel first time,,u will get some discount???
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rizwan


No way mate... it's a Christmas season. People from all over the world, especially, westerners would be heading to Aus for holidays...

Don't expect cheap tickets at all until mid Jan...


----------



## Awan's

Qantas said:


> No way mate... it's a Christmas season. People from all over the world, especially, westerners would be heading to Aus for holidays...
> 
> Don't expect cheap tickets at all until mid Jan...


Have you PR? If so contact IOM for cheap tickets

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sam657

Qantas said:


> Hi msohaibkhan,
> 
> To request a visa label you can choose any of the two options:
> 
> *Option 1) Submit your passport at an Australian Visa Application Centre (AVAC) in KHI, LHE or ISB*
> 
> AVAC Website: Australia Visa Information - Pakistan - Visa Types - Obtaining a Visa Label
> 
> VEC payment (PKR 14,200) and Form 1405. Please note, you will also be required to pay a processing fee (PKR 6,490).
> 
> 
> *Option 2) Send your passport directly to the Australian High Commission Islamabad (AHC) by courier or mail*
> 
> AHC Website for details: Pg17 - Evidencing Visas at the Australian High Commission, Islamabad - Australian High Commission
> 
> Passports sent directly by courier or mail to the Australian High Commission must include:
> • a demand draft of (PKR 14,200) payable at a bank branch in Islamabad in favour of the ‘Australian High Commission, Islamabad’ , and
> • a completed Form 1405, and should be sent to:
> 
> The Visa Office
> Australian High Commission (AHC)
> Diplomatic Enclave No.1 Sector G-5/4
> Islamabad
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Please note from 1 July 2014, the new VEC will be AUD 150 *(PKR 14,200) *and the new AVAC visa evidencing service fee will be *PKR 6,490* per application.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *If you choose option 1 *you will pay : PKR 14,200 (VEC) + 6,490 (Processing fee) = PKR 20,690
> 
> *If you choose option 2 *you will pay : PKR 14,200 (VEC) Only
> 
> My advice: Choose Option 2 send your passport directly to Australian High Commission and save Rs 6,490 ... It's a hell of a lot of amount!!!
> 
> Hope the info I provided is sufficient...
> 
> TC...


Qantas! would u plz explain me that is it mandatory to get visa evidencing label on passport? while on page 17 of Australian high comission which u mentiond it is cleary said that people can travel without label on their pasports.

Im quite confused now as if it is not required why would someone want to spend 14,200 PKR.

Kindly explain


----------



## sam657

Dear thank you for ur guidance but i was actually trying to understand that if iot is not required , then why previously lenghty explanation of getting label was provided to "msohaibkhan"


----------



## MMS

sam657 said:


> Dear thank you for ur guidance but i was actually trying to understand that if iot is not required , then why previously lenghty explanation of getting label was provided to "msohaibkhan"


It's ok


----------



## sam657

Qantas said:


> Dear Sam,
> 
> As I said it's not mandatory but you won't regret...
> 
> Anyway, the decision is yours...


Thank you so much Qantas. Its such a nice help


----------



## Jamaloo

*Worth Spending*



sam657 said:


> Thank you so much Qantas. Its such a nice help


Dear sAM i think you must go for that visa label . this will pay you in future .

I think Qantas is correct this label is much authentic than the Grant letter in eyes of an Employer .


----------



## girlaussie

I don't know who are those 'few people' who shared such information but that's not true, bank can easily verify your visa status through online system, your copy of grant letter (at the time of applying) would work perfectly well at Centrelink for Medicare card & claims. For driver licence RTA can also verify status online without any problem. 

The Grant Letter on paper itself is as much CREDIBLE as the visa sticker on passport as it comes from the same Authority. 

Developed Nations which you mentioned don't really need Australian Visa evidence as they are very much aware of Australian No Visa Label. I traveled from Srilanka after me grant and to me surprise I was not even bothered once for visa label.

So you don't really need to waste your money on this. 

Girl Aussie



Qantas said:


> Moreover, few people who successfully landed in Aus have shared their stories that they had trouble while opening bank accounts, registering with Medicare, claiming citizenship of a child born there, as visa grant letters were not accepted by the organizations and they wanted to see more authentic evidence (label) on the immigrants' passports...though ridiculous!!!
> 
> I do understand that 14,200 is a substantial amount but trust me it's worth paying and it does make some sense as the sticker issued by Govt, pasted on the passport is more than credible than a cheap A4 print (grant letter).
> 
> Why should this cost bother u when u have already spent a lot on your way to getting such a sacred visa???
> 
> Moving ahead visa label would certainly benefit you in future. For instance, if you apply for visas to other developed nations (US, Schengen, Canada) they are more interested in the credible evidence which is issued by the Govt, gummed to your passport to prove your status.


----------



## girlaussie

For Employer-Your honesty, work experience, skills are important NOT the Visa Label in your passport.

Girl Aussie 



Jamaloo said:


> Dear sAM i think you must go for that visa label . this will pay you in future .
> 
> I think Qantas is correct this label is much authentic than the Grant letter in eyes of an Employer .


----------



## mfa

hi guys,

sorry for posting irrlevant to this forum...anyone can help me in below



Today i have applied online for Engineers Australia "Standard" assessment using "CDR method " ( without ticking additional relevant skilled employment) and paid fee for this 635 AUS $.

I have more than 8 years experience , which i will claim during EOI.

I read some threads , where , ppl have mentioned that, its must to tick additional relevant skilled employment for claiming points during EOI.

Please can anybody comment on additional assessment is mandatory for more than 3 years skilled experieince or not ?


----------



## asad747

girlaussie said:


> For Employer-Your honesty, work experience, skills are important NOT the Visa Label in your passport.
> 
> Girl Aussie



Its true that VISA LABEL is not mandatory . Many of my friends have recently traveled from Pakistan on immigration visa and they didn't encounter any issues at Pakistani airports. I am also planning to travel without label. Just take with you Grant letter Or Print of VEVO result incase you updated your passport.

anyone with your passport no & dob can verify your visa status via VEVO . So none of the employers or any other department will need your visa label. Save that money to spend in Australia


----------



## amirali1982

rahimvrani said:


> HI MIAG .. check my time is very very similar to yours .. only the visa subclass is change .. you will get grant before me
> 
> Rahim V


Hi Rahim and MIAG...

Mine is close to yours as well.... I applied in May 2014, done with med and pcc in september ... still waiting for the grant...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## amirali1982

Qantas said:


> No grants today... :frusty:


Yea sometimes its frustrating....!!


----------



## sam657

mfa said:


> hi guys,
> 
> sorry for posting irrlevant to this forum...anyone can help me in below
> 
> 
> 
> Today i have applied online for Engineers Australia "Standard" assessment using "CDR method " ( without ticking additional relevant skilled employment) and paid fee for this 635 AUS $.
> 
> I have more than 8 years experience , which i will claim during EOI.
> 
> I read some threads , where , ppl have mentioned that, its must to tick additional relevant skilled employment for claiming points during EOI.
> 
> Please can anybody comment on additional assessment is mandatory for more than 3 years skilled experience or not ?


As far as my knowledge is concerned! u need to have ur experience assessed if u want to claim points for work experience. If u r not claiming work experience points then its optional.

Send an inquiry email to engineer australia to ask them that on this stage how can u apply for additional assessment before it gets late.


----------



## SuperMan1983

amirali1982 said:


> Hi Rahim and MIAG...
> 
> Mine is close to yours as well.... I applied in May 2014, done with med and pcc in september ... still waiting for the grant...:fingerscrossed:


What is your visa subclass 189 or 190

Have you been allocated team 13 yet or did investigated any thing from you yet?


----------



## ali_sajjad86

sam657 said:


> As far as my knowledge is concerned! u need to have ur experience assessed if u want to claim points for work experience. If u r not claiming work experience points then its optional. Send an inquiry email to engineer australia to ask them that on this stage how can u apply for additional assessment before it gets late.


I dont think so. I got my skills assessment done back in 2011 while i applied my visa 189 in october 2013. I didnt had any experience at that time to get accessed. I just added experience letters bank statements and contracts copies as mentioned on the website to claim points 5 for my 3 years of experience back in 2013. 
I disnt receive an out come yet though. I am seriously afraid after reading your comment. If thats correct i have made a big mistake.


----------



## Oz Boy

Guys what is the avg 189 visa processing time for Pakistanis nowadays???


----------



## rahimvrani

SuperMan1983 said:


> What is your visa subclass 189 or 190
> 
> Have you been allocated team 13 yet or did investigated any thing from you yet?


--
Hi Amirali1982 & superman1983

my visa is 189.. i think we all are on same boat .. yes my is Team 13


----------



## rahimvrani

amirali1982 said:


> Hi Rahim and MIAG...
> 
> Mine is close to yours as well.... I applied in May 2014, done with med and pcc in september ... still waiting for the grant...:fingerscrossed:


Hi bro,

yeah man we all in the same boat .. i tihink ur grant will come first 

Regards,

Rahim V


----------



## N.Ali

*PCC from Karachi having Multiple Residential Addresses*

I have to submit PCC for last 10 years. I have been in Karachi for the said period but live at different residential address located under different Police station.

*Details are as under:*


Dec-00 To Jan-07 Federal B. Area, Block Xx, Karachi (Joharabad Police Station)

Jan-07 To Jan-09 Flat # Xxx, Xxx Apartment Gulzar-E-Hijri,	Karachi (Sachal Police Station)

Jan-09 To May-12 Flat # Yyy, Xxx Apartment Gulzar-E-Hijri, Karachi (Sachal Police Station)

May-12 Till date Flat # Zzz, Xxx Apartment Gulzar-E-Hijri, Karachi (Sachal Police Station)


Now my question is that as PCC from Karachi has single address, do I have to submit multiple PCC from each Police stations covering duration of stay within that station or single PCC having current residential address with entire duration (Dec 2000 – till date) could serve the purpose. 

Awaiting for prompt responses and suggestions.


N.Ali


----------



## darian21

*Grant*



darian21 said:


> Although i have uploaded my character certificates on 24/10/2014 the progress column still shows required and not received...
> 
> "Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local 24/10/2014  Required "
> 
> How long does it generally take to change to Received????


So finally today i called the number after 30 days of PCC submission to ask them whats going on. This was the first time i called them. She was very nice and told me that she will review my application and give decision today.

After 5 minutes i received my grant notification. Alhamdolillah.

First entry date is September 25 2015 as i had my Medicals around that date. Thank you all for keeping this forum alive ... it surely helped.


----------



## amirali1982

N.Ali said:


> I have to submit PCC for last 10 years. I have been in Karachi for the said period but live at different residential address located under different Police station.
> 
> *Details are as under:*
> 
> 
> Dec-00 To Jan-07 Federal B. Area, Block Xx, Karachi (Joharabad Police Station)
> 
> Jan-07 To Jan-09 Flat # Xxx, Xxx Apartment Gulzar-E-Hijri,	Karachi (Sachal Police Station)
> 
> Jan-09 To May-12 Flat # Yyy, Xxx Apartment Gulzar-E-Hijri, Karachi (Sachal Police Station)
> 
> May-12 Till date Flat # Zzz, Xxx Apartment Gulzar-E-Hijri, Karachi (Sachal Police Station)
> 
> 
> Now my question is that as PCC from Karachi has single address, do I have to submit multiple PCC from each Police stations covering duration of stay within that station or single PCC having current residential address with entire duration (Dec 2000 – till date) could serve the purpose.
> 
> Awaiting for prompt responses and suggestions.
> 
> 
> N.Ali



You will need to make two PCC for Joharabad Policy Station and one for Sachal Police Station.... I needed to make 4 as i lived in 4 different areas covered under different police station.

In Sachal pcc they will list down your three addresses and duration.


----------



## N.Ali

amirali1982 said:


> You will need to make two PCC for Joharabad Policy Station and one for Sachal Police Station.... I needed to make 4 as i lived in 4 different areas covered under different police station.
> 
> In Sachal pcc they will list down your three addresses and duration.


thanks...


----------



## amirali1982

SuperMan1983 said:


> What is your visa subclass 189 or 190
> 
> Have you been allocated team 13 yet or did investigated any thing from you yet?


My visa subclass is 189.... I've been assigned team 2, not sure whats the difference between team 13 and team 2. They inquired about PCC and Med from me in August.... no news since I submitted all of this in September....


----------



## taz_mt

darian21 said:


> So finally today i called the number after 30 days of PCC submission to ask them whats going on. This was the first time i called them. She was very nice and told me that she will review my application and give decision today.
> 
> After 5 minutes i received my grant notification. Alhamdolillah.
> 
> First entry date is September 25 2015 as i had my Medicals around that date. Thank you all for keeping this forum alive ... it surely helped.


congrats, perfect.


----------



## taz_mt

amirali1982 said:


> My visa subclass is 189.... I've been assigned team 2, not sure whats the difference between team 13 and team 2. They inquired about PCC and Med from me in August.... no news since I submitted all of this in September....


Team 13 is an administrative team that helps other teams with verifying information and collecting information, it does not grant visas.

Team 2 is a visa processing team.


----------



## bilal1

*Driving License*

Hi guys,
What are the steps required to obtain driving license from Australia, when i have Pakistani license for over 8 years.
Do i need to attest it from foreign office, will it be of any help in getting Australian driving license ??

Please guide / suggest.

Bilal


----------



## bdapplicant

Hey congrats. But, how did you know that your external checking was done? 



darian21 said:


> So finally today i called the number after 30 days of PCC submission to ask them whats going on. This was the first time i called them. She was very nice and told me that she will review my application and give decision today.
> 
> After 5 minutes i received my grant notification. Alhamdolillah.
> 
> First entry date is September 25 2015 as i had my Medicals around that date. Thank you all for keeping this forum alive ... it surely helped.


----------



## girlaussie

You will need to pass knowledge & driving tests as Pakistan comes under 'Non-Recognised Country' 

Check this link: 

Moving to NSW - Licence - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services

Girl Aussie 



bilal1 said:


> Hi guys,
> What are the steps required to obtain driving license from Australia, when i have Pakistani license for over 8 years.
> Do i need to attest it from foreign office, will it be of any help in getting Australian driving license ??
> 
> Please guide / suggest.
> 
> Bilal


----------



## TheExpatriate

girlaussie said:


> You will need to pass knowledge & driving tests as Pakistan comes under 'Non-Recognised Country'
> 
> Check this link:
> 
> Moving to NSW - Licence - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services
> 
> Girl Aussie


yes, but having the 8+ years (3+ is the requirement by the way) of a non-recognised licence will serve two purposes

1- Driving for the first 3 months after initial entry on a PR

2- Getting a Full Unrestricted licence after passing all the tests (no Ps)


----------



## bilal1

darian21 said:


> So finally today i called the number after 30 days of PCC submission to ask them whats going on. This was the first time i called them. She was very nice and told me that she will review my application and give decision today.
> 
> After 5 minutes i received my grant notification. Alhamdolillah.
> 
> First entry date is September 25 2015 as i had my Medicals around that date. Thank you all for keeping this forum alive ... it surely helped.


Congrates.


----------



## bilal1

girlaussie said:


> You will need to pass knowledge & driving tests as Pakistan comes under 'Non-Recognised Country'
> 
> Check this link:
> 
> Moving to NSW - Licence - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks, well i am going to SA so will be following SA rules of license for migrants.


----------



## bilal1

TheExpatriate said:


> yes, but having the 8+ years (3+ is the requirement by the way) of a non-recognised licence will serve two purposes
> 
> 1- Driving for the first 3 months after initial entry on a PR
> 
> 2- Getting a Full Unrestricted licence after passing all the tests (no Ps)



Thanks a lot bro,
1. Do i need any attestation for / to be eligible for given two purposes?
2. Do i need to register my existing driving license to drive initially for 3 months on PR?
3. In how much time i can give the test to get full unrestricted license ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

bilal1 said:


> Thanks a lot bro,
> 1. Do i need any attestation for / to be eligible for given two purposes?
> 2. Do i need to register my existing driving license to drive initially for 3 months on PR?
> 3. In how much time i can give the test to get full unrestricted license ?


1- if the license is in English, no ..... if not, you need an official NAATI-certified translation to English, and you need to carry both the original and the translation with you every time you are driving.

2- No

3- No idea, depends from state to state and depends on how long is the queue for the test ......


----------



## girlaussie

sure, this link will probably assist you: 

https://www.sa.gov.au/topics/transp...al-motorists/driving-with-an-overseas-licence

Girl Aussie



bilal1 said:


> Thanks, well i am going to SA so will be following SA rules of license for migrants.


----------



## auspak 87

Hey Guys

Visa granted today!!!!!!

PCC was requested on the 27 October 2014 and Visa granted on the 24th of Nov 2014 after a phone call reminder


----------



## letstalk

auspak 87 said:


> Hey Guys Visa granted today!!!!!! PCC was requested on the 27 October 2014 and Visa granted on the 24th of Nov 2014 after a phone call reminder [/QUOTE
> 
> Mabrooooook!!


----------



## bilal1

auspak 87 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Visa granted today!!!!!!
> 
> PCC was requested on the 27 October 2014 and Visa granted on the 24th of Nov 2014 after a phone call reminder



Congrates bro.


----------



## bilal1

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- if the license is in English, no ..... if not, you need an official NAATI-certified translation to English, and you need to carry both the original and the translation with you every time you are driving.
> 
> 2- No
> 
> 3- No idea, depends from state to state and depends on how long is the queue for the test ......


Thanks TheExpatriate, yeah its in English.
As per the link i have to do the following

- a theory test, 
- a hazard perception test, and 
- a practical driving test, with an Authorised Examiner.


----------



## bilal1

girlaussie said:


> sure, this link will probably assist you:
> 
> https://www.sa.gov.au/topics/transp...al-motorists/driving-with-an-overseas-licence
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks a lot, just read the link before your post and given a online practices test too


----------



## ali_sajjad86

I just saw this on my immi account. A total of almost 14 months have been completed for my 189 application. Does this mean i have to do the medicals again? Visa grant soon? Can anyone thro some light on it? I am putting the comment as below: _"Meeting the health requirement This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates. Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."_ :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## TheExpatriate

ali_sajjad86 said:


> I just saw this on my immi account. A total of almost 14 months have been completed for my 189 application. Does this mean i have to do the medicals again? Visa grant soon? Can anyone thro some light on it? I am putting the comment as below: "Meeting the health requirement This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates. Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter." :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I think you will get a second meds call once you clear SC


----------



## ali_sajjad86

TheExpatriate said:


> I think you will get a second meds call once you clear SC


I see. I thought CO's these days are extending the medicals/PCCs. 
Anyhow this might mean SC is near to completion. Wishful thinking on my part


----------



## taz_mt

ali_sajjad86 said:


> I see. I thought CO's these days are extending the medicals/PCCs.
> Anyhow this might mean SC is near to completion. Wishful thinking on my part


I have seen them extend the meds and PCC in some cases, you might request and see what they respond. Else just go through it again.. in any case, good luck!


----------



## ali_sajjad86

imtiazmt said:


> I have seen them extend the meds and PCC in some cases, you might request and see what they respond. Else just go through it again.. in any case, good luck!


Thanks mate  will do


----------



## TheExpatriate

ali_sajjad86 said:


> I see. I thought CO's these days are extending the medicals/PCCs.
> Anyhow this might mean SC is near to completion. Wishful thinking on my part


I think they usually give short extensions, like 6 months ....... anyways, I think once the Meds call comes in, you would know your clock is ticking


----------



## TheExpatriate

imtiazmt said:


> I have seen them extend the meds and PCC in some cases, you might request and see what they respond. Else just go through it again.. in any case, good luck!


I would say renew the meds and PCCs, otherwise you might get slapped with a too-short FED and end up having to rush to Australia with your family in an inconvenient time (during school year, in an expensive peak season, in a time where it's too cold there ...etc. etc.)


----------



## ali_sajjad86

TheExpatriate said:


> I would say renew the meds and PCCs, otherwise you might get slapped with a too-short FED and end up having to rush to Australia with your family in an inconvenient time (during school year, in an expensive peak season, in a time where it's too cold there ...etc. etc.)


I see. So do you think i should get medicals done anyway? How can i do that with a HAP ID? I am on vacation i am getting PCC from pk made to be on the safer side. From dubai it will hardly take 3/4 days. Will get that done once/IF CO asked. 
I hope the case is in finalization. Lets see. Will keep forum friends posted with all the updates.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ali_sajjad86 said:


> I see. So do you think i should get medicals done anyway? How can i do that with a HAP ID? I am on vacation i am getting PCC from pk made to be on the safer side. From dubai it will hardly take 3/4 days. Will get that done once/IF CO asked.
> I hope the case is in finalization. Lets see. Will keep forum friends posted with all the updates.


did they request them already ? did you get a meds call?


----------



## TheExpatriate

also do you remember the particular date you did Meds?


----------



## ali_sajjad86

TheExpatriate said:


> also do you remember the particular date you did Meds?


Nope i just saw this comment that i mentioned above. Previously it was stated no further documentation is required. 
I remember exactly all dates man. 
Was invited on 06/10/2013
Applied same day
Medicals 23/10/2013 ( front loaded)
PCC 23/10/2013 ( front loaded)


----------



## TheExpatriate

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Nope i just saw this comment that i mentioned above. Previously it was stated no further documentation is required.
> I remember exactly all dates man.
> Was invited on 06/10/2013
> Applied same day
> Medicals 23/10/2013 ( front loaded)
> PCC 23/10/2013 ( front loaded)


I hate to bust your balls, but I think the note is just because Meds have expired. Do not do them till you are asked for them again


----------



## ali_sajjad86

TheExpatriate said:


> I hate to bust your balls, but I think the note is just because Meds have expired. Do not do them till you are asked for them again


Yup i guess so. I am not doing anything yet. Lets see. Man this wait is killing me. Everyday when i read something new i get afraid i might have messed up something in my application lol
Lets see. Keeping fingers crossed. 
Thanks for quick responses mate.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Yup i guess so. I am not doing anything yet. Lets see. Man this wait is killing me. Everyday when i read something new i get afraid i might have messed up something in my application lol
> Lets see. Keeping fingers crossed.
> Thanks for quick responses mate.


we're all this man

a friend of mine is going through the wait, and every day he comes up with a virtual reason for potential rejection. Last one was that he's single and they only want families LOOOOOOOOL


insha Allah it will get over soon


----------



## ali_sajjad86

TheExpatriate said:


> we're all this man a friend of mine is going through the wait, and every day he comes up with a virtual reason for potential rejection. Last one was that he's single and they only want families LOOOOOOOOL insha Allah it will get over soon


lol.
Inshallah


----------



## Waqarali20005

TheExpatriate said:


> we're all this man
> 
> a friend of mine is going through the wait, and every day he comes up with a virtual reason for potential rejection. Last one was that he's single and they only want families LOOOOOOOOL
> 
> 
> insha Allah it will get over soon


A forum member was like that ( i prefer not to name him)! but i never saw him again after he got his grant! may be if he read his posts, he would have laughed at what he used to think about the visa and the grant! Unarguably he became the factory of negative thoughts


----------



## Waqarali20005

i referred a friend to a consultant, he told him that as you are single and therefore are not eligible for immigration. So you should try student visa. I recon he must have been into this commission thingy!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqarali20005 said:


> i referred a friend to a consultant, he told him that as you are single and therefore are not eligible for immigration. So you should try student visa. I recon he must have been into this commission thingy!


was it a MARA consultant?


----------



## rahimvrani

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Nope i just saw this comment that i mentioned above. Previously it was stated no further documentation is required.
> I remember exactly all dates man.
> Was invited on 06/10/2013
> Applied same day
> Medicals 23/10/2013 ( front loaded)
> PCC 23/10/2013 ( front loaded)


uld calll your case officer & ask the update rather then sending an email.. ur application already crossed 12 months of waiting.

Regards,

Rahim V


----------



## ali_sajjad86

rahimvrani said:


> uld calll your case officer & ask the update rather then sending an email.. ur application already crossed 12 months of waiting. Regards, Rahim V


There is no single CO now as far as i know. Last time when i called my CO, this is the reply i got:

"Thank you for your phone call.

We are now working under a ‘Collective Case Management’ (CCM) system where applicants are not assigned to an individual case officer but a team. Therefore any further correspondence or enquiries shoild be sent to [email protected]"


----------



## rahimvrani

ali_sajjad86 said:


> There is no single CO now as far as i know. Last time when i called my CO, this is the reply i got:
> 
> "Thank you for your phone call.
> 
> We are now working under a ‘Collective Case Management’ (CCM) system where applicants are not assigned to an individual case officer but a team. Therefore any further correspondence or enquiries shoild be sent to [email protected]"


Have to check online the status of your application .. does it says Finalization or pending ?

its seams like you also stuck with the security check or ur med is expired.

Regards,

Rahim V


----------



## ali.shair

Hi Can anybody Update regarding the Status of 190 Western Australia Nomination. Has anybody received any Nomination recently??


----------



## msohaibkhan

bilal1 said:


> Thanks a lot bro,
> 1. Do i need any attestation for / to be eligible for given two purposes?
> 2. Do i need to register my existing driving license to drive initially for 3 months on PR?
> 3. In how much time i can give the test to get full unrestricted license ?


As per the experience of fellow Pakistanis in Australia, you will need to get the NOC letter from the driving license office and get that NOC attested from Ministry of Foreign Affiars in Pakistan. After then, you will need to get that NOC attested from Pakistan Embassy in Australia in order to avoid P licenses and proceed for the test of full unrestricted license. Otherwise, you will need to get through the whole procedure like P1, P2 and so on. Needless to say that your Pakistani license should be atleast 3 years old.


----------



## samy25

Dear ALL

i need advice from you guys for my sis case: she has a degree in Defense and diplomat studies and have 8 years work exp as research / policy analyst. it is in CSOL but couldnot find in any state list for offshore applicant.
guide me for the following , what option should be better:

1 : she should wait for my immigration and then apply for 489 family ( i dont know when i will be eligible to sponsor any..after grant)

2: she should take admission in some other field in australia to be in the list for 190 but in that case she wont be able to provide relevant work exp.


any other pathway if you know ..must guide ..just a hint.. i will do research on my own.

thanks
samy


----------



## Waqarali20005

samy25 said:


> Dear ALL
> 
> i need advice from you guys for my sis case: she has a degree in Defense and diplomat studies and have 8 years work exp as research / policy analyst. it is in CSOL but couldnot find in any state list for offshore applicant.
> guide me for the following , what option should be better:
> 
> 1 : she should wait for my immigration and then apply for 489 family ( i dont know when i will be eligible to sponsor any..after grant)
> 
> 2: she should take admission in some other field in australia to be in the list for 190 but in that case she wont be able to provide relevant work exp.
> 
> 
> any other pathway if you know ..must guide ..just a hint.. i will do research on my own.
> 
> thanks
> samy


1 - First option is very remote, as in order for you to sponsor her, she still has to be in SOL. Further, you need to be living in a designated area to sponsor her. usually you can sponsor any your relative after two to three years.

2 - This seems viable but a bit expensive and if she needs experience points then it to make it to 60 then this option is also difficult to exercise.

3 - Try to search anzscosearch.com to see if this partiulat occupation is being sponsred by any state? or try 489 regional sponsorship..


----------



## maxxy03

Hi there, 

I don't know if someone has asked this question before or not but just wanted to know is there a major difference if you apply for a 189 visa onshore or offshore, especially in regards to processing time of application ?


----------



## samy25

Can any one apply for 189 or 190 while he/she will be on student visa... i mean in case her occupation comes in lists in upcoming years?

plus if you lived for 5 years in Australia on student visa can u apply for citizen ship?


----------



## maxxy03

samy25 said:


> can she apply for 189 or 190 while she will be on student visa... i mean in case her occupation comes in lists in upcoming years?


I think she would need her occupation to be on SOL before she can apply for a 189 visa, not sure about 190 as I applied for a 189 myself and did some research on it


----------



## Oz Boy

darian21 said:


> So finally today i called the number after 30 days of PCC submission to ask them whats going on. This was the first time i called them. She was very nice and told me that she will review my application and give decision today.
> 
> After 5 minutes i received my grant notification. Alhamdolillah.
> 
> First entry date is September 25 2015 as i had my Medicals around that date. Thank you all for keeping this forum alive ... it surely helped.



Congrats mate... 

All the Best...


----------



## Oz Boy

auspak 87 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Visa granted today!!!!!!
> 
> PCC was requested on the 27 October 2014 and Visa granted on the 24th of Nov 2014 after a phone call reminder



Congrats dear... It's your day...

Did u redo your Medicals or did they extend it?


----------



## Oz Boy

girlaussie said:


> You will need to pass knowledge & driving tests as Pakistan comes under 'Non-Recognised Country'
> Check this link:
> 
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi girlaussie,

I got a UK Driving License though not am not UK citizen, would I have to appear for driving test or can exchange it with OZ one straight away?

Secondly, upon exchange do OZ Licensing authorities retain the original applicant's D. license or do they return that as well?


----------



## maxxy03

Oz Boy said:


> Hi girlaussie,
> 
> I got a UK Driving License though not am not UK citizen, would I have to appear for driving test or can exchange it with OZ one straight away?
> 
> Secondly, upon exchange do OZ Licensing authorities retain the original applicant's D. license or do they return that as well?


you can get an australian driving license on the basis of UK driving license. you don't need to be a UK citizen for that and secondly they would give your UK license as well.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Oz Boy said:


> Hi girlaussie,
> 
> I got a UK Driving License though not am not UK citizen, would I have to appear for driving test or can exchange it with OZ one straight away?
> 
> Secondly, upon exchange do OZ Licensing authorities retain the original applicant's D. license or do they return that as well?


this is Australia not UAE  yes you don't need to be a citizen of the licence country ...... 

I envy you LOL


----------



## Oz Boy

TheExpatriate said:


> this is Australia not UAE  yes you don't need to be a citizen of the licence country ......
> 
> I envy you LOL



lolz... I don't get the logic of these Arab Bedouins.


----------



## expat.ict

expat.ict said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Befire I lodge my visa application, i have one question or confusion.
> 
> When I got my ACS letter i had 4 different companies work experience and at that time i was still working in the 4th company and then after few months i moved to another new one which I am still working in after few months gap. They did not count the first 2 different companies work experience as skilled and also 3 months for the third company also as not skilled. The ACS submission date was 31st July 2013 and they counted until then and I continued worked in the same company for few more months.
> 
> Then I presented all the experiences in EOI, Before ACS letter issued and after ACS letter period as below, and claimed points accordingly to the experience they counted in ACS upto the months level and split it up to months level
> 
> Aug 2007 till sept 2008 --- 1st company -- In EOI I marked as Irrelevant exp and did not claim points
> Sept 2008 till sept 2009 --- 2nd company -- In EOI I marked as Irrelevant exp and did not claim points
> _*Oct 2009 till Nov 2012 --- 3rd company -- In EOI I marked as Irrelevant exp and did not claim points
> Nov 2012 till April 2012 --- Same 3rd company -- I marked as relevant and claimed points*
> *Aug 2012 till July 2013 --- 4th company ---- I marked as relevant and claimed points
> Aug 2013 till sept 2013 --- same 4th company but since ACS letter was dated until july only so i did not claim points for these months*_
> March 2014 till DATE --- 5th company -- I also mentioned in EOI but marked as irrelevant since not assessed.
> 
> So, i split my 3rd company experience and 4th company experience in two parts and only claimed the exact months experience as per ACS letter. So, I did the right thing by including all experiences and only claimed as per ACS letter??
> 
> Secondly, for the experiences which was not assessed by ACS but I still mentioned in EOI, I dont have to provide any documents for those?? that is exp letter, salary slips etc for the exp they did not assessed??


Anyone would like to comment??? there is so much confusion in filing the info in visa application


----------



## Oz Boy

maxxy03 said:


> you can get an australian driving license on the basis of UK driving license. you don't need to be a UK citizen for that and secondly they would give your UK license as well.


Great...Feeling much relieved... Thanks...


----------



## girlaussie

You don't necessarily have to be a UK Citizen. As UK comes under Recognized country list so if you hold a current UK licence (not a learner), or one that expired within the last five years then you may be exempt from knowledge and/or driving tests.

Yes you will get Australian Licence upon exchange but still require to prove your identity/address etc. RTA will return your UK license too but that won't be recognised and has no authority while you hold Australian licence.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



Oz Boy said:


> Hi girlaussie,
> 
> I got a UK Driving License though not am not UK citizen, would I have to appear for driving test or can exchange it with OZ one straight away?
> 
> Secondly, upon exchange do OZ Licensing authorities retain the original applicant's D. license or do they return that as well?


----------



## girlaussie

nor me 



Oz Boy said:


> I don't get the logic of these Arab Bedouins.


----------



## athar.dcsian

*Functional English*

Hi,

To provide *proof of functional language for spouse*, will the certificate from school/college be enough? If the person has studied from English medium school and then XI/XII as well from private college.

Can someone please guide and share such letter format.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## maxxy03

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> To provide *proof of functional language for spouse*, will the certificate from school/college be enough? If the person has studied from English medium school and then XI/XII as well from private college.
> 
> Can someone please guide and share such letter format.
> 
> Regards,
> Athar


No Athar, It has to be either any English Standard test like IELTS, TOFEL or any other if english is not their first language.


----------



## mhaqs

maxxy03 said:


> No Athar, It has to be either any English Standard test like IELTS, TOFEL or any other if english is not their first language.


Please do not give advice to someone, if you do not have enough knowledge.

@athar, the immi page states the following:


Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

maxxy03 said:


> No Athar, It has to be either any English Standard test like IELTS, TOFEL or any other if english is not their first language.


Wrong . doesnt have to be IELTS.
@athar. To prove functional english you have two options
1. Get a letter from school or university that medium of instruction is English or
2. IELTS 4.5 overall


----------



## TheExpatriate

maxxy03 said:


> No Athar, It has to be either any English Standard test like IELTS, TOFEL or any other if english is not their first language.


WRONG



> How can I prove I have functional English?
> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> You are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand, or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.
> An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> A positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English.
> *Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> **Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> *Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
> *Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> *The functional level of the Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test certified by the relevant testing body. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.


Source : 

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## maxxy03

GinjaNINJA said:


> Wrong . doesnt have to be IELTS.
> @athar. To prove functional english you have two options
> 1. Get a letter from school or university that medium of instruction is English or
> 2. IELTS 4.5 overall


@Athar, I am sorry. I didn't noticed that you were asking about a spouse, I was thought you were asking about yourself. My Apologies :nerd:


----------



## mhm6078

hi everyone,

since the day I landed here in Aus on a student visa (573) last July, most of the guys i've met have been asserting that a student, being on-shore, can only file for PR, more specifically 189 skilled independent visa, (based on his/her previous education and work experience etc. as per any specific occupation in SOL) either within 6 months of landing here or only after completion of his/her studies. when i ask them for reference, all they can ever say is, 'that is what our lawyer has told us, its true for sure'. i even met an indian guy who is now a citizen, he said he didnt know abt this 'rule' (his words) and it had already been too late for him. so he had to finish his degree here, and then apply for PR etc.

as per my research, there is nothing whatsoever on immi website that says an international student cannot apply for 189 at any given time. to me the two visas are mutually exclusive altogether. all you need to apply for 189 is meet the criteria as specified by skillselect, and that is it. it doesnt matter if you are on a 573, or any other visa for that matter, as long as that visa is still valid and it doesnt come with the '8503 No Further Stay' condition.

i would like the experts to state their say on this please.

Regards,
Haroon


----------



## TheExpatriate

mhm6078 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> since the day I landed here in Aus on a student visa (573) last July, most of the guys i've met have been asserting that a student, being on-shore, can only file for PR, more specifically 189 skilled independent visa, (based on his/her previous education and work experience etc. as per any specific occupation in SOL) either within 6 months of landing here or only after completion of his/her studies. when i ask them for reference, all they can ever say is, 'that is what our lawyer has told us, its true for sure'. i even met an indian guy who is now a citizen, he said he didnt know abt this 'rule' (his words) and it had already been too late for him. so he had to finish his degree here, and then apply for PR etc.
> 
> as per my research, there is nothing whatsoever on immi website that says an international student cannot apply for 189 at any given time. to me the two visas are mutually exclusive altogether. all you need to apply for 189 is meet the criteria as specified by skillselect, and that is it. it doesnt matter if you are on a 573, or any other visa for that matter, as long as that visa is still valid and it doesnt come with the '8503 No Further Stay' condition.
> 
> i would like the experts to state their say on this please.
> 
> Regards,
> Haroon



if you can meet 189 conditions, you can apply any time. you are right, they are wrong


----------



## Zahid Nisar

*please share more info about your case*



zoyakhan said:


> I got mine after 3.5 months. I think your delay is pretty normal.


Zoyakhan your case seems to me very interesting, before that I seen cases from Pakistan that required a wait from 12-18 months. I need more information regarding your case. Can you plz share. Did you apply from Pakistan? what special you did when you lodged application? Based on this information I need to plan my MS degree here in Pakistan. Can you please share, are there any other cases you find similar to yours. Please reply. Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

Zahid Nisar said:


> Zoyakhan your case seems to me very interesting, before that I seen cases from Pakistan that required a wait from 12-18 months. I need more information regarding your case. Can you plz share. Did you apply from Pakistan? what special you did when you lodged application? Based on this information I need to plan my MS degree here in Pakistan. Can you please share, are there any other cases you find similar to yours. Please reply. Thanks


Female applying from Germany ..... definitely both facts played a big role in clearing her case faster. 

Male Pakistanis applying for 189 are in for the long wait unfortunately


----------



## ali_sajjad86

TheExpatriate said:


> Female applying from Germany ..... definitely both facts played a big role in clearing her case faster. Male Pakistanis applying for 189 are in for the long wait unfortunately


Agreed!
For women, the processing is fast. As the usual processing time is 3 months and immi guys try to get 75% of the cases within those times. If you dont go through SC this is the time frame. Most people from India are getting visas within that time as well. But the biggest thing goes in her favor is being a women. 
My family has French passports and i have lived in Aus while doing my masters since i came back i was working in dubai with a US based firm. Still now its 14th month for my 189 application. 
May Allah makes things easy for all ameen


----------



## TheExpatriate

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Agreed!
> For women, the processing is fast. As the usual processing time is 3 months and immi guys try to get 75% of the cases within those times. If you dont go through SC this is the time frame. Most people from India are getting visas within that time as well. But the biggest thing goes in her favor is being a women.
> My family has French passports and i have lived in Aus while doing my masters since i came back i was working in dubai with a US based firm. Still now its 14th month for my 189 application.
> May Allah makes things easy for all ameen


and you had H1B visas before as well .... It's crazy man


----------



## ali_sajjad86

TheExpatriate said:


> and you had H1B visas before as well .... It's crazy man


Exactly. I hate this stuff. I have this US H1B for 5 years now and long term french visa. Still its 14th month  and things are only getting worse with this polio thing going on in pk, now God forbid if any other out break will happen it will be a mess


----------



## TheExpatriate

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Exactly. I hate this stuff. I have this US H1B for 5 years now and long term french visa. Still its 14th month  and things are only getting worse with this polio thing going on in pk, now God forbid if any other out break will happen it will be a mess



a short while ago there was a guy on the forum from a very high risk Arab country that also goes through the same anguish, he kept asking every single question about every single thing that might waive off the ESC. He thought having visit visas to the western countries would help. I used your case to convince him lol


----------



## ali_sajjad86

TheExpatriate said:


> a short while ago there was a guy on the forum from a very high risk Arab country that also goes through the same anguish, he kept asking every single question about every single thing that might waive off the ESC. He thought having visit visas to the western countries would help. I used your case to convince him lol


lol  glad to be useful mate  even as an example !!
May Allah grant us all visas soon !! Ameen


----------



## TheExpatriate

ali_sajjad86 said:


> lol  glad to be useful mate  even as an example !!
> May Allah grant us all visas soon !! Ameen


believe me the visa is a small step. Planning your move and making lots of decisions (career, financial, time ...etc.) is very difficult


----------



## ali_sajjad86

TheExpatriate said:


> believe me the visa is a small step. Planning your move and making lots of decisions (career, financial, time ...etc.) is very difficult


No doubt. It a very difficult call to leave a really good paying job, going to Aus and starting from zero again. Whatsoever planning you do its not enough. I have made best/worse case scenarios excel spread sheets. Putting all my knowledge into planning this move. I was there before as a student now things will be very different. Lets see. Honestly its a very hard call and a real test you are absolutely right.


----------



## Oz Boy

auspak 87 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Visa granted today!!!!!!
> 
> PCC was requested on the 27 October 2014 and Visa granted on the 24th of Nov 2014 after a phone call reminder



Congrats!!! 

What is your IED?

Were u not asked to do Medical again?


----------



## Oz Boy

TheExpatriate said:


> believe me the visa is a small step. Planning your move and making lots of decisions (career, financial, time ...etc.) is very difficult



Don't scare us dude. I strongly disagree, it's not a small step, it's indeed one of the major steps which is about to change our lives...

Nevertheless, time settles everything...

Lets all be optimistic!!! :grouphug:


----------



## TheExpatriate

Oz Boy said:


> Don't scare us dude. I strongly disagree, it's not a small step, it's indeed one of the major steps which is about to change our lives...
> 
> Nevertheless, time settles everything...
> 
> Lets all be optimistic!!! :grouphug:


Believe me the visa is the tip of the iceberg. Planning your move, choosing a state and a suburb/city to live, finding a job, ...etc. are way more difficult than getting the visa


----------



## MIAG

Guys ! Grant received today, Al Hamdu Lil Allah.

This forum is quite informative to share better views and helping others. Best of luck to All Of You.


----------



## rahimvrani

MIAG said:


> Guys ! Grant received today, Al Hamdu Lil Allah.
> 
> This forum is quite informative to share better views and helping others. Best of luck to All Of You.


Congrates MIAG .. remember i told you .. u'll get it before me  .. 

happy for you Bro 

Regards

Rahim V


----------



## athar.dcsian

> @athar, the immi page states the following:
> 
> 
> Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> How can I prove I have functional English?





Thanks.

So as per above rule, does it mean DIAC will accept the letter from School (1st - 10th Class) + College (11th - 12th Class) for English medium language?

would that be enough?


----------



## auspak 87

Oz Boy said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> What is your IED?
> 
> Were u not asked to do Medical again?


Hey buddy i was not asked to redo my medicals as they extended it to march 2015. Im an onshore applicant but my wife has received an initial entry date of march 2015 as she is offshore


----------



## Omair

Hey, what was your team?


----------



## Waqarali20005

athar.dcsian said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So as per above rule, does it mean DIAC will accept the letter from School (1st - 10th Class) + College (11th - 12th Class) for English medium language?
> 
> would that be enough?


Yes, as it worked for me..


----------



## bilal1

TheExpatriate said:


> we're all this man
> 
> a friend of mine is going through the wait, and every day he comes up with a virtual reason for potential rejection. Last one was that he's single and they only want families LOOOOOOOOL
> 
> 
> insha Allah it will get over soon



LOLz


----------



## bilal1

msohaibkhan said:


> As per the experience of fellow Pakistanis in Australia, you will need to get the NOC letter from the driving license office and get that NOC attested from Ministry of Foreign Affiars in Pakistan. After then, you will need to get that NOC attested from Pakistan Embassy in Australia in order to avoid P licenses and proceed for the test of full unrestricted license. Otherwise, you will need to get through the whole procedure like P1, P2 and so on. Needless to say that your Pakistani license should be atleast 3 years old.


Thanks mshoaibkhan,
Well, i got this same information from another friend of mine in Australia. Well i got the NOC from license issuing authority and now i am going to make it attest from ministry of foreign affairs.
I was not confirmed about to make it attest also from Pakistan Embassy in Australia but ill defiantly do that once i reach there.
Well the critical part is its copy based, not card one and its from Gilgit. I hope that doesn't matter as on NOC its written Govt. of Pakistan, so any city belong to Pakistan will work. Whats your suggestion on that. I have 8 yrs old driving license Alhumdolillah, so its a plus.

Once again Thanks shoaib bhai.


----------



## Omair

auspak 87 said:


> Hey buddy i was not asked to redo my medicals as they extended it to march 2015. Im an onshore applicant but my wife has received an initial entry date of march 2015 as she is offshore


What was your team?


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hi folks

I am wondering if anyone got his/her driving license NOC issued from Clifton Karachi branch, I want to know the following:

*If they are familiar with this letter
*Documents required
*Fees to be paid (official + unofficial)

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## msohaibkhan

bilal1 said:


> Thanks mshoaibkhan,
> Well, i got this same information from another friend of mine in Australia. Well i got the NOC from license issuing authority and now i am going to make it attest from ministry of foreign affairs.
> I was not confirmed about to make it attest also from Pakistan Embassy in Australia but ill defiantly do that once i reach there.
> Well the critical part is its copy based, not card one and its from Gilgit. I hope that doesn't matter as on NOC its written Govt. of Pakistan, so any city belong to Pakistan will work. Whats your suggestion on that. I have 8 yrs old driving license Alhumdolillah, so its a plus.
> 
> Once again Thanks shoaib bhai.


You are welcome brother. I don't think that there would be any issue in license if its paper based, afterall you are getting NOC and MOFA attestation as well; so I think it will be more than enough. Cheers


----------



## athar.dcsian

Waqarali20005 said:


> Yes, as it worked for me..


Thanks Waqar.

If you don't mind, can you please share both letters (SSC and HSC) formats with me on following Email address.

[email protected]

Regards,
Athar


----------



## waseem_expat

bilal1 said:


> Thanks mshoaibkhan,
> Well, i got this same information from another friend of mine in Australia. Well i got the NOC from license issuing authority and now i am going to make it attest from ministry of foreign affairs.
> I was not confirmed about to make it attest also from Pakistan Embassy in Australia but ill defiantly do that once i reach there.
> Well the critical part is its copy based, not card one and its from Gilgit. I hope that doesn't matter as on NOC its written Govt. of Pakistan, so any city belong to Pakistan will work. Whats your suggestion on that. I have 8 yrs old driving license Alhumdolillah, so its a plus.
> 
> Once again Thanks shoaib bhai.


Bilal, 
what does this NOC letter state ? 
I will have to get a similar one from Karachi. I was wondering what letter should I ask them to provide me.


----------



## waseem_expat

athar.dcsian said:


> Thanks Waqar.
> 
> If you don't mind, can you please share both letters (SSC and HSC) formats with me on following Email address.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Regards,
> Athar


I have uploaded the sample on following URL. 
http://i58.tinypic.com/155te9t.jpg

hope it gets the job done for you.


----------



## athar.dcsian

waseem_expat said:


> I have uploaded the sample on following URL.
> http://i58.tinypic.com/155te9t.jpg
> 
> hope it gets the job done for you.


Thank you so much Waseem.
It helps a lot.

Please confirm me if such letter is only required from School? OR from College (for XI & XII) as well?


----------



## samy25

guys, can any one apply for immigration onshore if he or she on student visa???


----------



## TheExpatriate

samy25 said:


> guys, can any one apply for immigration onshore if he or she on student visa???


on any visa that has no "No further stay" condition


----------



## waseem_expat

athar.dcsian said:


> Thank you so much Waseem.
> It helps a lot.
> 
> Please confirm me if such letter is only required from School? OR from College (for XI & XII) as well?


better get from both.


----------



## waseem_expat

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I am wondering if anyone got his/her driving license NOC issued from Clifton Karachi branch, I want to know the following:
> 
> *If they are familiar with this letter
> *Documents required
> *Fees to be paid (official + unofficial)
> 
> Thanks in anticipation


shoaib,

please see the following ( from Driving License )

"In case of Pakistani Driving License, they should first be verified from the license issuing authorities in Pakistan by obtaining a *NOC / Verification letter* from them and thereafter have them attested from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Islamabad or its Camp Offices at Karachi, Lahore, Peshawar & Quetta and thereafter sent to High Commission or Consulate General for attestation in original."

and from another post

" It was a simple NOC stating that I'm the genuine holder of this driving licence number: ______, issued on ______ and valid till __________ on traffic police's letter head and stamped by them."

I think, considering the current number of Aus immigrants, license office would definitely know about it.


----------



## MIAG

Y is the VEVO link not working since morning ??


----------



## bilal1

MIAG said:


> Guys ! Grant received today, Al Hamdu Lil Allah.
> 
> This forum is quite informative to share better views and helping others. Best of luck to All Of You.


Congrates bro.


----------



## bilal1

msohaibkhan said:


> You are welcome brother. I don't think that there would be any issue in license if its paper based, afterall you are getting NOC and MOFA attestation as well; so I think it will be more than enough. Cheers


Thanks shoaib bhai, the info relaxed me. Else i was in thinking to apply for ISB card based license. 

BR-Bilal


----------



## auspak 87

Omair said:


> What was your team?


It was team 33 brisbane


----------



## rahimvrani

auspak 87 said:


> It was team 33 brisbane


Hi Auspak.. my and ur time line is also much similar the differance is the year .. i am also and onshore applicant (Sydney) .. can you tell me did the mention "STANDARD CHECK" when they sent ur file for external security ?

Regards

Rahim V


----------



## rahimvrani

Hi guys,

is anyone from team 07 ?

regards,

Rahim V


----------



## samy25

rahimvrani said:


> hi guys,
> 
> is anyone from team 07 ?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> rahim v


me :d


----------



## bilal1

waseem_expat said:


> Bilal,
> what does this NOC letter state ?
> I will have to get a similar one from Karachi. I was wondering what letter should I ask them to provide me.


In my NOC its written:

--------------------
No Objection Certificate:
Certified that the license No. -----------/-- in respect of ------MY NAME------- S/O -------------------- R/O -------------Address------------ has been issued from the office of motor licensing authority / superintendent of police, for LTV and allowed to registered his/her driving license in any post office of Pakistan from one month form the issue of this certificate. Dated -----------today date----------
----------------------

I hope this NOC works. but i have to register my license again to post office now.


----------



## rahimvrani

samy25 said:


> me :d


awsome .. even ur & my timeline is very similar ... did they adv about ur security check ?


----------



## SuperMan1983

rahimvrani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> is anyone from team 07 ?
> 
> regards,
> 
> Rahim V


Me 2


----------



## Omair

auspak 87 said:


> It was team 33 brisbane


Hey

Did they ask you for form 80 again, after a year? Thanks


----------



## samzmavz

Hi Guys, i applied for aus student visa in 07/08 and got my visa in feb 08 got it re-validated in jul 08 as i deferred my course however due to some reasons i couldn't go again. now i m in process of filling my 189 application do i need to declare this information and if yes how and where? as i couldn't find any related field/area in the application or on form80.


----------



## UU!

Salam & Hi Fellow Members...

I got that Magic Email this morning.... I'm really thankful to the group members for The Guidance and Help...

BR...


----------



## waseem_expat

If someone's passport is to expire in 3 months, Can they still travel on it ? they already have Aus PR visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate

waseem_expat said:


> If someone's passport is to expire in 3 months, Can they still travel on it ? they already have Aus PR visa.


depends on where you are travelling from, some countries won't let you exit ......


----------



## bym007

Hey all,

I just submitted my EOI application, and whilst doing it, I noticed that my daughter's passport expires in about 3 months time in March 2015. As I had 1 month left to submit my EOI (expiry 27-12-2014), I didnot want to wait for my daughter's passport to be renewed. I will start the process of passport renewal shortly. 

Have I taken the right approach to file the EOI application first, and then pursue the passport renewal process, feeling that it may take a while from the Pak Consulate in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.

Kindly comment. Thanks.


----------



## bilal1

UU! said:


> Salam & Hi Fellow Members...
> 
> I got that Magic Email this morning.... I'm really thankful to the group members for The Guidance and Help...
> 
> BR...


Congrates on ur Magic Email bro.


----------



## bilal1

waseem_expat said:


> If someone's passport is to expire in 3 months, Can they still travel on it ? they already have Aus PR visa.


I think that passport should have 6 month validity, but i am not confirm. In my case i was also having 2 months before flying so i renewed my passport.


----------



## pak

I received the Grant letter on 26th Nov.

Thanks mates for the continuous support and guidance.


----------



## pak

Dear Friends,
For those who are in the process of PCCs, I would like to share my experience from Lahore.
The process is very simple, all that is required to be done is to go to the Police Facilitation Center in Liberty Market Parking. Fill the form, provide copy of identity documents and photographs. They will charge only 100/200 Rs and after 10 days you will get the PCCs through TCS on your specified address.


----------



## Omair

UU! said:


> Salam & Hi Fellow Members...
> 
> I got that Magic Email this morning.... I'm really thankful to the group members for The Guidance and Help...
> 
> BR...


Congratulations!


----------



## waseem_expat

TheExpatriate said:


> depends on where you are travelling from, some countries won't let you exit ......


from Pakistan. 
TheExpatriate, what's the rule in your country?


----------



## waseem_expat

bilal1 said:


> I think that passport should have 6 month validity, but i am not confirm. In my case i was also having 2 months before flying so i renewed my passport.


6 months validity is required to request a visa. 
I am not sure what's the rule about travelling. I assume as long as one's passport is valid for whole travel duration they are allowed to travel. but that's just my hunch.


----------



## samy25

rahimvrani said:


> awsome .. even ur & my timeline is very similar ... did they adv about ur security check ?


no , when i called last months , they just said it may take from 6 to 12 months after CO allocation... i cant bang my head on them to ask WHYYY thou' I want to  .. so waiting :juggle:


----------



## rahimvrani

samy25 said:


> no , when i called last months , they just said it may take from 6 to 12 months after CO allocation... i cant bang my head on them to ask WHYYY thou' I want to  .. so waiting :juggle:


you got ur case officer from team 7 ?

they email me "standard check will take 6-12 months" 

so all i can do is wait


----------



## bilal1

pak said:


> I received the Grant letter on 26th Nov.
> 
> Thanks mates for the continuous support and guidance.


Many congrates.


----------



## TheExpatriate

waseem_expat said:


> from Pakistan.
> TheExpatriate, what's the rule in your country?


Six months validity required

I'd say renew your passport at home before you move, because usually overseas renewals are more expensive and much slower.


----------



## samy25

rahimvrani said:


> you got ur case officer from team 7 ?
> 
> they email me "standard check will take 6-12 months"
> 
> so all i can do is wait


u r already there... ur wait is in a bit better condition than ours  ... 
btw r u student or doing a job?


----------



## bym007

bym007 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI application, and whilst doing it, I noticed that my daughter's passport expires in about 3 months time in March 2015. As I had 1 month left to submit my EOI (expiry 27-12-2014), I didnot want to wait for my daughter's passport to be renewed. I will start the process of passport renewal shortly.
> 
> Have I taken the right approach to file the EOI application first, and then pursue the passport renewal process, feeling that it may take a while from the Pak Consulate in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Kindly comment. Thanks.


Any ideas folks ?


----------



## samy25

bym007 said:


> Any ideas folks ?


i guess, it will not effect ur EOI.. u better go submitting EOI and by the time when u will get invitation to submit the case , i hope u will have new passport of ur daughter. 
and when u will upload documents , u should upload new one which will have older passport number on next leaf.. scan that page too. n upload. 

ask others too... but i am 90 percent sure that it should be a hurdle to submit EOI.


----------



## bym007

samy25 said:


> i guess, it will not effect ur EOI.. u better go submitting EOI and by the time when u will get invitation to submit the case , i hope u will have new passport of ur daughter.
> and when u will upload documents , u should upload new one which will have older passport number on next leaf.. scan that page too. n upload.
> 
> ask others too... but i am 90 percent sure that it should be a hurdle to submit EOI.


Sorry if I did not make myself very clear, I realised that the passport is expiring when I was filling up my application. I had already been invited last month and now filling up the application forms. I will of course go ahead and renew my daughter's passport shortly.


----------



## sultanshah

Hi guys,

Is the security check timeline same for Islamabad residents and residents of other provinces?


----------



## ali_sajjad86

sultanshah said:


> Hi guys, Is the security check timeline same for Islamabad residents and residents of other provinces?


Its the same for all mate. I am not even a resident of pak now still its my 14th month for 189.


----------



## sam657

hello seniors ! i need ur expert advise regarding the medicals.

my medicals are due in 10 days. I never had medical issues. But i have been smoking for the last 5 years, around 15 to 18 cigarettes a day.Im sure i havnt had tuberculosis but im still worried, that smoking wud cause some problem in medical or not as im not the only person on earth who smokes.

Any smoking-fellow here who have been gone through medicals plz clarify??


----------



## TheExpatriate

sam657 said:


> hello seniors ! i need ur expert advise regarding the medicals.
> 
> my medicals are due in 10 days. I never had medical issues. But i have been smoking for the last 5 years, around 15 to 18 cigarettes a day.Im sure i havnt had tuberculosis but im still worried, that smoking wud cause some problem in medical or not as im not the only person on earth who smokes.
> 
> Any smoking-fellow here who have been gone through medicals plz clarify??


you are not the only smoker ....... don't worry ..... smoking effect on the lungs in X-Ray is COMPLETELY different than TB's effect. Don't worry at all


----------



## ali_sajjad86

sam657 said:


> hello seniors ! i need ur expert advise regarding the medicals. my medicals are due in 10 days. I never had medical issues. But i have been smoking for the last 5 years, around 15 to 18 cigarettes a day.Im sure i havnt had tuberculosis but im still worried, that smoking wud cause some problem in medical or not as im not the only person on earth who smokes. Any smoking-fellow here who have been gone through medicals plz clarify??


Dont worry so much mate. If you are so worried just skip smoking until your medicals are done. There is nothing to worry anyway


----------



## Oz Boy

sultanshah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is the security check timeline same for Islamabad residents and residents of other provinces?



Its same for all Pakistanis irrespective of your location... 

In this aspect our motto definitely applies:

Unity, Faith, Discipline....


----------



## sam657

TheExpatriate said:


> you are not the only smoker ....... don't worry ..... smoking effect on the lungs in X-Ray is COMPLETELY different than TB's effect. Don't worry at all


Thanx dear , u r such a great help. or i would say. "A free online and fastest consultant"


----------



## sam657

TheExpatriate said:


> you are not the only smoker ....... don't worry ..... smoking effect on the lungs in X-Ray is COMPLETELY different than TB's effect. Don't worry at all


Dear TheExpatriate! i have another confusing problem hope u would suggest.

In visa application i will put my wife and 4 months son under non-migrating family(as im migrating alone for the time being) and my parents and siblings under "other family" as they are not dependent on me.

1- do i need to have medicals/pcc for my wife and son as well even though they are not migrating

2- Is there any way i can avoid having there medicals by putting them in other family members?

3- if medicals required for them as well then would that be same medical as me(the only migrating person)

4- and if put my wife and son under in non-migrating this time, How difficult it would be to bring them to australia once i get settled there after an year?

Kindly clarify


----------



## Awan's

sam657 said:


> Dear TheExpatriate! i have another confusing problem hope u would suggest.
> 
> In visa application i will put my wife and 4 months son under non-migrating family(as im migrating alone for the time being) and my parents and siblings under "other family" as they are not dependent on me.
> 
> 1- do i need to have medicals/pcc for my wife and son as well even though they are not migrating
> 
> 2- Is there any way i can avoid having there medicals by putting them in other family members?
> 
> 3- if medicals required for them as well then would that be same medical as me(the only migrating person)no
> 
> 4- and if put my wife and son under inyes non-migrating this time, How difficult it would be to bring them to australia once i get settled there after an year?
> 
> Kindly clarify


1 yes
2 no don't do this then you will not able to apply their dependent visa later
3 same medical
4 then you will not able to apply their dependent visa later and yes the cost will be around Rs. 235000 per person later

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

sam657 said:


> Dear TheExpatriate! i have another confusing problem hope u would suggest.
> 
> In visa application i will put my wife and 4 months son under non-migrating family(as im migrating alone for the time being) and my parents and siblings under "other family" as they are not dependent on me.
> 
> 1- do i need to have medicals/pcc for my wife and son as well even though they are not migrating
> 
> 2- Is there any way i can avoid having there medicals by putting them in other family members?
> 
> 3- if medicals required for them as well then would that be same medical as me(the only migrating person)
> 
> 4- and if put my wife and son under in non-migrating this time, How difficult it would be to bring them to australia once i get settled there after an year?
> 
> Kindly clarify


Do not add anyone other than your dependents on the application, not your siblings, not your parents. Mention them only in Form 80 in the family section, but do not add them as applicants.

1- Yes

2- No

3- Yes

4- Better add them now, for simplicity and it's also cheaper


----------



## sam657

Awan's opinion said:


> 1 yes
> 2 no don't do this then you will not able to apply their dependent visa later
> 3 same medical
> 4 then you will not able to apply their dependent visa later and yes the cost will be around Rs. 235000 per person later
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Awan and The Expatriate now just confused about the question # 4

Would the cost 235000 be the only problem or adding them as dependant wud be proble?
while i have already declared them dependants?


----------



## TheExpatriate

you have two paths 

1- Include wife and kid as FULL secondary applicants, pay now, get their PRs immediately with you

2- Include wife and kid as non-migrating dependents, pass their meds and the wife's PCCs, get your PR, move to Australia, apply for child and spouse visa, repeat Meds (for them), PCCs (for you and your wife), wait for 1-2 years, spend much more than what you would've spent in your PR app as secondary applicants.


----------



## sam657

TheExpatriate said:


> you have two paths
> 
> 1- Include wife and kid as FULL secondary applicants, pay now, get their PRs immediately with you
> 
> 2- Include wife and kid as non-migrating dependents, pass their meds and the wife's PCCs, get your PR, move to Australia, apply for child and spouse visa, repeat Meds (for them), PCCs (for you and your wife), wait for 1-2 years, spend much more than what you would've spent in your PR app as secondary applicants.


Now i understood every thing, thank you dear


----------



## sultanshah

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Its the same for all mate. I am not even a resident of pak now still its my 14th month for 189.


i READ ON A DIFFERENT FORUM THAT WHEN ASKED TO DIBP ABOUT SUCH DELAY THERE REPLY WAS THAT IT IS THE DELAY FROM THE PAKISTANI POLICE OFFICIALS NOT US. SO 190 VISA DOES NOT HAVE ANY SECURITY CHECKS. ALSO INDIAN SECURITY CHECK IS ONLINE SO THEY TIME IS LESS.


----------



## fmasaud84

anyone planning to move in Jan-Feb 2016 ?


----------



## fmasaud84

sam657 said:


> Thanx dear , u r such a great help. or i would say. "A free online and fastest consultant"


dont tell him this .

he will start charging !


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> anyone planning to move in Jan-Feb 2016 ?


me !


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> dont tell him this .
> 
> he will start charging !


you are quite a meanie, aren't you?


----------



## imranrk

I called adelaide team yesterday to check my application status. Officer on the line was quite helpful and confirmed that they have received all the documents and there is nothing required from my side, as of now. 

He also confirmed that my application is now under external security checks and the average time for the checks to complete is 12 months. 

I take this as another milestone in my application, and feel very relaxed now  Hope it all ends well, Inshallah


----------



## mhaqs

Guys, I might be one of the older applicants in line for the the grant. Alhumdulillah, I just woke up and checked my mail and the Grant notification was awaiting me for my wife and kid as well. The initial entry date is October 15th.

This forum has been a beacon of hope during tiresome times. Thanks to everyone and I will continue to be active as I have been on this forum. I'd like to help people through the intricacies of Aus visa because I'd like to give something back to the community.


----------



## bilal1

mhaqs said:


> Guys, I might be one of the older applicants in line for the the grant. Alhumdulillah, I just woke up and checked my mail and the Grant notification was awaiting me for my wife and kid as well. The initial entry date is October 15th.
> 
> This forum has been a beacon of hope during tiresome times. Thanks to everyone and I will continue to be active as I have been on this forum. I'd like to help people through the intricacies of Aus visa because I'd like to give something back to the community.


Congrates bro


----------



## bilal1

sam657 said:


> hello seniors ! i need ur expert advise regarding the medicals.
> 
> my medicals are due in 10 days. I never had medical issues. But i have been smoking for the last 5 years, around 15 to 18 cigarettes a day.Im sure i havnt had tuberculosis but im still worried, that smoking wud cause some problem in medical or not as im not the only person on earth who smokes.
> 
> Any smoking-fellow here who have been gone through medicals plz clarify??


Smoking is not a problem sam, but be honest while answering doctor questions.


----------



## maxxy03

mhaqs said:


> Guys, I might be one of the older applicants in line for the the grant. Alhumdulillah, I just woke up and checked my mail and the Grant notification was awaiting me for my wife and kid as well. The initial entry date is October 15th.
> 
> This forum has been a beacon of hope during tiresome times. Thanks to everyone and I will continue to be active as I have been on this forum. I'd like to help people through the intricacies of Aus visa because I'd like to give something back to the community.


Congrats and good luck for your future


----------



## girlaussie

And mind you before your wife/kids apply for their visa, you as Sponsor has to meet the 'Usual Resident' criteria means you live & work in Australia. Processing time from Pakistan for Partner Visa is 9-12 months- longgggg wait & high cost. 

Girl Aussie 



TheExpatriate said:


> 2- Include wife and kid as non-migrating dependents, pass their meds and the wife's PCCs, get your PR, move to Australia, apply for child and spouse visa, repeat Meds (for them), PCCs (for you and your wife), wait for 1-2 years, spend much more than what you would've spent in your PR app as secondary applicants.


----------



## TheExpatriate

girlaussie said:


> And mind you before your wife/kids apply for their visa, you as Sponsor has to meet the 'Usual Resident' criteria means you live & work in Australia. Processing time from Pakistan for Partner Visa is 9-12 months- longgggg wait & high cost.
> 
> Girl Aussie


this is what I said 



> 2- Include wife and kid as non-migrating dependents, pass their meds and the wife's PCCs, get your PR, *move to Australia, *apply for child and spouse visa, repeat Meds (for them), PCCs (for you and your wife), wait for 1-2 years, spend much more than what you would've spent in your PR app as secondary applicants.


----------



## olways

mhaqs said:


> Guys, I might be one of the older applicants in line for the the grant. Alhumdulillah, I just woke up and checked my mail and the Grant notification was awaiting me for my wife and kid as well. The initial entry date is October 15th. This forum has been a beacon of hope during tiresome times. Thanks to everyone and I will continue to be active as I have been on this forum. I'd like to help people through the intricacies of Aus visa because I'd like to give something back to the community.


 I'm so happy for you bro. Finally you got your golden email. Now it's time to celebrate. I wish you all the best in the future. Make dua for the rest of us.


----------



## girlaussie

I further clarified the word 'Move' 

Girl Aussie 



TheExpatriate said:


> this is what I said


----------



## sultanshah

imranrk said:


> I called adelaide team yesterday to check my application status. Officer on the line was quite helpful and confirmed that they have received all the documents and there is nothing required from my side, as of now.
> 
> He also confirmed that my application is now under external security checks and the average time for the checks to complete is 12 months.
> 
> I take this as another milestone in my application, and feel very relaxed now  Hope it all ends well, Inshallah


Hi bro, please can u tell me what is ur city in Pakistan. Also u provided police certificate for only this city or any other city aswell

Regards


----------



## alee1986

Can anyone please PM me the contact number of adelaide team??

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sultanshah

mhaqs said:


> Guys, I might be one of the older applicants in line for the the grant. Alhumdulillah, I just woke up and checked my mail and the Grant notification was awaiting me for my wife and kid as well. The initial entry date is October 15th.
> 
> This forum has been a beacon of hope during tiresome times. Thanks to everyone and I will continue to be active as I have been on this forum. I'd like to help people through the intricacies of Aus visa because I'd like to give something back to the community.


Hi bro how r u. I congratulate u on your grant. Please can u tell me what is ur city in pakistan, also u provided PCC for only one city or any other city aswell. where u reffered to external security checks?

Regards


----------



## mhaqs

sultanshah said:


> Hi bro how r u. I congratulate u on your grant. Please can u tell me what is ur city in pakistan, also u provided PCC for only one city or any other city aswell. where u reffered to external security checks?
> 
> Regards


Yes, i indeed only provided PCC for Rawalpindi and I live in Wah Cantt. I was referred to security checks in Aug 2013. I kind of delayed my application by adding my wife and child later in the timeline.

Thanks everyone for the wishes.


----------



## imranrk

sultanshah said:


> Hi bro, please can u tell me what is ur city in Pakistan. Also u provided police certificate for only this city or any other city aswell
> 
> Regards


Originally from lahore, and have only provided PCC from lahore as I have never stayed in any other city


----------



## SuperMan1983

alee1986 said:


> Can anyone please PM me the contact number of adelaide team??
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Here you go bro, try to call them at 4:00 am Pakistan time. Waiting time would be 5 mins. Good luck:

+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## expat.ict

Hi all,

I will apply visa very soon, Do I need to attest the PCC and the salary slips as well along with other documents??

While attesting documents, Passport whole book has to be attested if it contains visa on different pages or just the data pages(1st and 2nd page) has to be attested and submit??


----------



## TheExpatriate

expat.ict said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will apply visa very soon, Do I need to attest the PCC and the salary slips as well along with other documents??
> 
> While attesting documents, Passport whole book has to be attested if it contains visa on different pages or just the data pages(1st and 2nd page) has to be attested and submit??


no attestation required. this is Australia not the GCC


----------



## imranrk

I am flying to Pak from UAE for 3 weeks in coming month. Is there a need to inform CO about this? :confused2:


----------



## TheExpatriate

imranrk said:


> I am flying to Pak from UAE for 3 weeks in coming month. Is there a need to inform CO about this? :confused2:


yes


----------



## ali_sajjad86

TheExpatriate said:


> yes


Why is that? Before the visa allocation they usually ask for an updated form 80 in it you can update the details. Other than that i dont see any reason of letting CO know about any travel. For my work assignment i travel all over GCC. If this is correct, i need to send an email to him every week!! I seriously dont think its required. Anyhow i might be wrong. 
One thing i am sure about is, you do not need to let them know about the change in address in home country , only notify them if your current living address changes. I uploaded form for change of address; some one from gsm emailed me that only notify us if your dubai address changes; we do not need to know about any permanent address changes in your home country.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Why is that? Before the visa allocation they usually ask for an updated form 80 in it you can update the details. Other than that i dont see any reason of letting CO know about any travel. For my work assignment i travel all over GCC. If this is correct, i need to send an email to him every week!! I seriously dont think its required. Anyhow i might be wrong.
> One thing i am sure about is, you do not need to let them know about the change in address in home country , only notify them if your current living address changes. I uploaded form for change of address; some one from gsm emailed me that only notify us if your dubai address changes; we do not need to know about any permanent address changes in your home country.


I read somewhere that if you change your address for more than 14 days you need to inform the CO, he said he's going for 3 weeks.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

TheExpatriate said:


> I read somewhere that if you change your address for more than 14 days you need to inform the CO, he said he's going for 3 weeks.


Hmmm. If you change your address not visit i think. But as i said i might be wrong you are much more experienced than me mate. 
I spent 30 days in france back in july, 5 months in US earlier this year. Didnt notify anyone. I might have messed something up  hope not !


----------



## hanali

Seniors Please advise.

I have assessment from EA as Electrical Engineer (233311). I have been working with Leading Telecom Operators while my focus has always been on Electrical (Power Related) technologies.

More than a year ago I got a job purely in Telecom Field (Copper and Fiber Transmission and Fiber Systems, Routers, Switching etc.).

Filled EOI (189) as Electrical Engineer (233311) and got invite. Now applying for visa but confused.

Although I mentioned my recent job as "not relevant" in EOI, but still confused if I should be currently in my nominated occupation at the time I apply for visa or I can go ahead and fill visa application with the true and correct information.

Appreciate any help and guidance. Accept my apologies in advance if this question has already been answered somewhere in this thread.


----------



## mithu93ku

Hi hanali,
DIBP will count your last ten year relevant experiences. So, you are fine with current job not relevant. 



hanali said:


> Seniors Please advise.
> 
> I have assessment from EA as Electrical Engineer (233311). I have been working with Leading Telecom Operators while my focus has always been on Electrical (Power Related) technologies.
> 
> More than a year ago I got a job purely in Telecom Field (Copper and Fiber Transmission and Fiber Systems, Routers, Switching etc.).
> 
> Filled EOI (189) as Electrical Engineer (233311) and got invite. Now applying for visa but confused.
> 
> Although I mentioned my recent job as "not relevant" in EOI, but still confused if I should be currently in my nominated occupation at the time I apply for visa or I can go ahead and fill visa application with the true and correct information.
> 
> Appreciate any help and guidance. Accept my apologies in advance if this question has already been answered somewhere in this thread.


----------



## waseem_expat

fmasaud84 said:


> anyone planning to move in Jan-Feb 2016 ?


I am thinking about doing a validation trip.


----------



## hanali

mithu93ku said:


> Hi hanali,
> DIBP will count your last ten year relevant experiences. So, you are fine with current job not relevant.


Thanks mithu93ku.


----------



## Waqarali20005

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Why is that? Before the visa allocation they usually ask for an updated form 80 in it you can update the details. Other than that i dont see any reason of letting CO know about any travel. For my work assignment i travel all over GCC. If this is correct, i need to send an email to him every week!! I seriously dont think its required. Anyhow i might be wrong.
> One thing i am sure about is, you do not need to let them know about the change in address in home country , only notify them if your current living address changes. I uploaded form for change of address; some one from gsm emailed me that only notify us if your dubai address changes; we do not need to know about any permanent address changes in your home country.


till the time you receive your visa, you are required to update your CO about every trip and every change in address as it forms part of your security clearance procedures


----------



## ali_sajjad86

waseem_expat said:


> I am thinking about doing a validation trip.


I am


----------



## bilal1

Guys, Resigned today, the current job / assignments.


----------



## waseem_expat

bilal1 said:


> Guys, Resigned today, the current job / assignments.


when are you flying .. got the tickets ?


----------



## expat.ict

TheExpatriate said:


> no attestation required. this is Australia not the GCC


Thank you, I have checked another post regarding what documents to send but still I would appreciate if you guys can take a look at below documents and advise me if I am missing something and also what forms Do I need to provide along with the Visa application like form 80 or some other forms which I have seen in people posts here.

Birth certificate
CNIC Smart card
Passport first 2 pages
BE Degree copy
BE Transcript copy
Higher secondary school transcripts/certificate
ACS assessment letter copy
IELTS copy (Do I need to ask British council to send directly to them or copy is enough)?
Work Experience letters for all jobs for which I claimed points in EOI
salary slips (one for each quarter)

For work experiences I have 2 jobs for which I claimed points and 3 which I could not claimed points because of Assessment letter, so , I only need to submit the letters for the one I claimed points??

What forms need to submit alongwith visa app??


----------



## MMS

expat.ict said:


> Thank you, I have checked another post regarding what documents to send but still I would appreciate if you guys can take a look at below documents and advise me if I am missing something and also what forms Do I need to provide along with the Visa application like form 80 or some other forms which I have seen in people posts here. Birth certificate CNIC Smart card Passport first 2 pages BE Degree copy BE Transcript copy Higher secondary school transcripts/certificate ACS assessment letter copy IELTS copy (Do I need to ask British council to send directly to them or copy is enough)? Work Experience letters for all jobs for which I claimed points in EOI salary slips (one for each quarter) For work experiences I have 2 jobs for which I claimed points and 3 which I could not claimed points because of Assessment letter, so , I only need to submit the letters for the one I claimed points?? What forms need to submit alongwith visa app??


Get polio vaccination certificates as well just in case


----------



## Waqarali20005

Oz Boy said:


> It seems Qantas was right.
> 
> :
> 
> • Evidence of one parent’s permanent residence in Australia (if available), for example a passport with a visa granting permanent residence or permanent entry stamp [/B]


A grant letter is sufficient and appropriate evidence of Australian Permanent residency as their is a database where all of the information regarding your visa is stored and can be accessed via the information displayed on the grant letter!


----------



## imranrk

expat.ict said:


> Thank you, I have checked another post regarding what documents to send but still I would appreciate if you guys can take a look at below documents and advise me if I am missing something and also what forms Do I need to provide along with the Visa application like form 80 or some other forms which I have seen in people posts here.
> 
> Birth certificate
> CNIC Smart card
> Passport first 2 pages
> BE Degree copy
> BE Transcript copy
> Higher secondary school transcripts/certificate
> ACS assessment letter copy
> IELTS copy (Do I need to ask British council to send directly to them or copy is enough)?
> Work Experience letters for all jobs for which I claimed points in EOI
> salary slips (one for each quarter)
> 
> For work experiences I have 2 jobs for which I claimed points and 3 which I could not claimed points because of Assessment letter, so , I only need to submit the letters for the one I claimed points??
> 
> What forms need to submit alongwith visa app??


better prepare Form 80 as well, they are most probably going to ask for it anyway.


----------



## syeralia

hi mates 
Planing to move on 19th of jan to Melbourne with my familly for good any suggestion from senior what to have in luggage and which things are not allowed to carry


----------



## girlaussie

Check this link for info: 

Arriving travellers

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



syeralia said:


> hi mates
> Planing to move on 19th of jan to Melbourne with my familly for good any suggestion from senior what to have in luggage and which things are not allowed to carry


----------



## jfm

Hi everybody!

I have a few queries:

a) I had been requested for medicals and PCC in August 2014. Loaded both of them for my family but my account has not been updated. And they still say requested/required.

b) loaded ielts score twice for my wife in August, 2014 it still says requested.

c) My account was last updated in August 2014.

I have requested my consultant twice to write to dibp, but he hasn't recieved any feedback.

Can I talk directly with my case officer or I will have to go through my consultant.

One last thing, is work experience assessment required from Engineers Australia. I have only assessed my qualifications. I have claimed 09 years of experience in my 189 application.

Kindly advise!


----------



## amirali1982

*DIAC Number??*

Guys,

I want to call DIAC... my CO team is Adelaide 2. I am trying on these number and I have to wait for 1 hour+ each time and no one picks up the call. Please guide me if there is another number to contact them for status of the Visa Lodgement? or what options to select when calling. I have already wasted about 3+ hours in waiting and about 4-5K cost calls...

These are the numbers i'm dialing on:

+61 1300 364613
+61 131 881


----------



## rahimvrani

amirali1982 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I want to call DIAC... my CO team is Adelaide 2. I am trying on these number and I have to wait for 1 hour+ each time and no one picks up the call. Please guide me if there is another number to contact them for status of the Visa Lodgement? or what options to select when calling. I have already wasted about 3+ hours in waiting and about 4-5K cost calls...
> 
> These are the numbers i'm dialing on:
> 
> +61 1300 364613
> +61 131 881


hi amirali1982 .. u r calling the wrong # mate ..

please call this # which only cost you 3 rupees per min .. call at 4am pakistan time

+61 8 8303 2420
... i think its for GSM SA
regards,

Rahim V


----------



## expat.ict

imranrk said:


> better prepare Form 80 as well, they are most probably going to ask for it anyway.


Ok Thank you, 

In form 80 they ask for all employments details, but some other member advised before, if you are not claiming points for certain employment than you don't need to provide documentary evidence for those. So, I have 2 different employments before Assessment letter which they did not count as relevant and 1 after the assessment which I am still doing, so i put those in EOI details but marked as non relevant and did not cliam points.
So, should I do the same in form 80 mention all employments?? but then how about documents(exp letters and salary slips)? should I provide these documents((the exp letters and salary slips)) only for employments for which I am claiming points or for all employments before or after assessment??

Secondly, I am working in Malaysia on Employment Pass only. So, while filling EOI i selected my usual country of residence as Malaysia. Is this correct? (in the definition they mentioned any longer term stay other than visit visa is your usual country of residence) because in Part E of form 80 under International Travels they asked to mention any work visit outside my usualy country of residence so in this case my usual country of residence at that time was Pakistan but now it should be Malaysia right?


----------



## malisajj

Do not bother about the documents status on online account. It is similar for my requested documents. However on calling DIBP they confirmed that documents have been received and nothing is pending on my end at the moment. Online account still shows them as pending and last update date is when the documents were requested.

You can also call them directly to confirm.

In my case I also sent an email before I called and got the same response as on the phone. They responded within a week.

For your last question, someone from engineering field can answer you better (i am from IT). According to my understanding it is not required to get EA work assessment but can help along with other work related evidence to strengthen your claim



jfm said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I have a few queries:
> 
> a) I had been requested for medicals and PCC in August 2014. Loaded both of them for my family but my account has not been updated. And they still say requested/required.
> 
> b) loaded ielts score twice for my wife in August, 2014 it still says requested.
> 
> c) My account was last updated in August 2014.
> 
> I have requested my consultant twice to write to dibp, but he hasn't recieved any feedback.
> 
> Can I talk directly with my case officer or I will have to go through my consultant.
> 
> One last thing, is work experience assessment required from Engineers Australia. I have only assessed my qualifications. I have claimed 09 years of experience in my 189 application.
> 
> Kindly advise!


----------



## amirali1982

rahimvrani said:


> hi amirali1982 .. u r calling the wrong # mate ..
> 
> please call this # which only cost you 3 rupees per min .. call at 4am pakistan time
> 
> +61 8 8303 2420
> ... i think its for GSM SA
> regards,
> 
> Rahim V


Hi Rahim, 

I wrote this question when I was on waiting on 131881 number... just after reading your answer my call was picked up. They told me that my application is in final stages and there is nothing that needs to be provided from my end. Lets see what happens next. They didn't tell me that my application is in external checks so ...:fingerscrossed:

By the way I made this call using skype credits from my smartphone and 53:33 mins costed about 3.87USD only.. (Alternative option for people who don't have PTCL at home)


----------



## bilal1

waseem_expat said:


> when are you flying .. got the tickets ?


InshAllah on 7th Jan-2015 & yes ticket is ready.


----------



## bilal1

syeralia said:


> hi mates
> Planing to move on 19th of jan to Melbourne with my familly for good any suggestion from senior what to have in luggage and which things are not allowed to carry


Yeah, same question from myside too.


----------



## raheel24

My cousin has 10 years experience in sales and marketing (IT related Sales) and from last 5 years he is working as Sales Manager but his academic qualification is Intermediate. Is he eligible to apply for immigration??

Looking forward for some answers


----------



## mithu93ku

If Intermediate = 12 class, it is highly unlikely that your cousin would get a positive assessment.  



raheel24 said:


> My cousin has 10 years experience in sales and marketing (IT related Sales) and from last 5 years he is working as Sales Manager but his academic qualification is Intermediate. Is he eligible to apply for immigration??
> 
> Looking forward for some answers


----------



## raheel24

mithu93ku said:


> If Intermediate = 12 class, it is highly unlikely that your cousin would get a positive assessment.


Thanks a lot


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All 

Is it possible to share direct phone number of GSM. Adelaide Team4.

Also what Info I must note on paper before calling them.

regards
Saifuddin



amirali1982 said:


> Hi Rahim,
> 
> I wrote this question when I was on waiting on 131881 number... just after reading your answer my call was picked up. They told me that my application is in final stages and there is nothing that needs to be provided from my end. Lets see what happens next. They didn't tell me that my application is in external checks so ...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> By the way I made this call using skype credits from my smartphone and 53:33 mins costed about 3.87USD only.. (Alternative option for people who don't have PTCL at home)


----------



## danish160

You should have your Application ID and File Number in front of you, when you call them. They can also ask for your date of birth to lookup your application.


----------



## ssaifuddin

danish160 said:


> You should have your Application ID and File Number in front of you, when you call them. They can also ask for your date of birth to lookup your application.


Danish Brother

You told everything but no Numbers 

Where to call

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## danish160

I dont have that info, sorry. You should look for their phone number in the emails you have received from them. Thats how I found it.


----------



## danish160

ssaifuddin said:


> Danish Brother
> 
> You told everything but no Numbers
> 
> Where to call
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Ok so I searched through the forums here and found this. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/259041-gsm-team-4-adelaide-co-ks-2.html#post5145897

I hope it helps.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Thank you Danish





danish160 said:


> Ok so I searched through the forums here and found this.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/259041-gsm-team-4-adelaide-co-ks-2.html#post5145897
> 
> I hope it helps.


----------



## emran

Hey Guys,

I want to know that my Saudi PCC will expire at the end of December. My Family medical will expire on 9th January 2015 same as my Pakistani PCC. 

I was told by some people that if I lodge my application before the expiry of any one these documents, then they remain valid for the CO for the decision. 

Is that true?

Regards,


----------



## malisajj

For DIBP, the PCC and Medical are valid for 1 year from the date of issue, irrespective of the expiry date on the PCC document.

As you are 189 applicant, the grant will most likely take more than a year and your PCCs and Medical will expire before the grant. You will need to resubmit PCC and redo the medical.

Also consider that your initial entry date is calculated based on expiry date of PCCs or Medical (whichever is expiring earliest). So it is better to do medical and get PCCs near the grant date or when requested. 



emran said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I want to know that my Saudi PCC will expire at the end of December. My Family medical will expire on 9th January 2015 same as my Pakistani PCC.
> 
> I was told by some people that if I lodge my application before the expiry of any one these documents, then they remain valid for the CO for the decision.
> 
> Is that true?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## rahimvrani

amirali1982 said:


> Hi Rahim,
> 
> I wrote this question when I was on waiting on 131881 number... just after reading your answer my call was picked up. They told me that my application is in final stages and there is nothing that needs to be provided from my end. Lets see what happens next. They didn't tell me that my application is in external checks so ...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> By the way I made this call using skype credits from my smartphone and 53:33 mins costed about 3.87USD only.. (Alternative option for people who don't have PTCL at home)


Hi mate .. its a good .. my visa was lodge just after a month of yours .. i hope you will get the grant soon & then me ... thats good they told you that .. hey your external check wont happened because ur application is offshore thats why 
Regards,

Rahim V


----------



## bluelady

*189 current processing time?*

Hi all
can you please advice *what is current processing time for 189 visa these days*, Someone mention that they have started quick processing for HR countries. 

I have already got invitation from EOI and now ready to submit the application.

I dont want to be the part of massive queue waiting for 189 decision. 

your opinion is valued to me..


Regards,
Irum


----------



## syeralia

bilal1 said:


> InshAllah on 7th Jan-2015 & yes ticket is ready.


Which flight n how much it cost


----------



## sam657

Hey mates ! can any one explain please

1- Is passport required for even non-migrating depenants(wife+4 month son) for medical examination (passports are not issued yet) at Medical and Radiology Clinic eHealth
IOM Lahore Sub Office

2- How much would be aggregate cost of medicals for 3. ( me+wife + 4 months infant)


----------



## emran

sam657 said:


> Hey mates ! can any one explain please
> 
> 1- Is passport required for even non-migrating depenants(wife+4 month son) for medical examination (passports are not issued yet) at Medical and Radiology Clinic eHealth
> IOM Lahore Sub Office
> 
> 2- How much would be aggregate cost of medicals for 3. ( me+wife + 4 months infant)


Bro, 

I have paid 14,000 PKR in January 2014 for myself, Wife and 1 year and 4 months old son, in the Lahore IOM Clinic.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

sam657 said:


> Hey mates ! can any one explain please
> 
> 1- Is passport required for even non-migrating depenants(wife+4 month son) for medical examination (passports are not issued yet) at Medical and Radiology Clinic eHealth
> IOM Lahore Sub Office
> 
> 2- How much would be aggregate cost of medicals for 3. ( me+wife + 4 months infant)


1. Passport is required.
2. It would be around 14k.


----------



## sam657

Thank You Imran and sikandar


----------



## expat.ict

another question what will be the answer for this question below? on section 10/17 of the immiaccount while filing details to lodge VISA

"Non-migrating dependent family members"

Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

I am the only applicant and no one will migrate or apply visa at this stage with me, I have 1 brother and 1 sister and both parents living in Pakistan. If I get Visa and PR then later after 2 or 3 years I may sponsor my brother or sister. So, is the answer is a "NO"??


----------



## expat.ict

Hi All,

While filling details in Immi account for lodging VISA, under "Usual Country of Residence" section, i am confused what to fill.

I am currently working in Malaysia on employment Pass, but it is not the permanent Residence like we get in AUS or Canada, Before in EOI I slected country of residence as Malaysia as their they menioned if your stay is longer and you are not on visit visa then its your country of Malaysia.

So, is it correct my country of usual residence is Malaysia now?? as they asking for residential address and phone number which all are Malaysian now, I am not living in my country since March 2014 and even before that I was living in Malaysia from 2009 to 2012.

So, I just select Malaysia and put my malaysian address and phone numbers??


----------



## shiraz

expat.ict said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While filling details in Immi account for lodging VISA, under "Usual Country of Residence" section, i am confused what to fill.
> 
> I am currently working in Malaysia on employment Pass, but it is not the permanent Residence like we get in AUS or Canada, Before in EOI I slected country of residence as Malaysia as their they menioned if your stay is longer and you are not on visit visa then its your country of Malaysia.
> 
> So, is it correct my country of usual residence is Malaysia now?? as they asking for residential address and phone number which all are Malaysian now, I am not living in my country since March 2014 and even before that I was living in Malaysia from 2009 to 2012.
> 
> So, I just select Malaysia and put my malaysian address and phone numbers??


Yes this is correct. Usual country of residence is where you live and work. You dont have to permanent resident there.


----------



## xxx

Hi All,

I recently got my grant letter. Being Pakistani, what are arrangements recommended before landing to Australia?

Response along with relevant thread link will be very helpful.

Regards
xxx


----------



## retro

I got an e-mail from my CO (first contact) via my agent. The CO says he's started looking at my application and that he wants a whole set of docs. as per an attached checklist which includes medical exam and PCC within 4 weeks. I thought the whole visa application thing involved numerous steps spread out over a number of months such as assignment of CO, additional info such as Form 80,1221 and finally the requirement for PCC and meds. I am a bit puzzled as to why my CO wants everything at once. Is this the norm?


----------



## MMS

retro said:


> I got an e-mail from my CO (first contact) via my agent. The CO says he's started looking at my application and that he wants a whole set of docs. as per an attached checklist which includes medical exam and PCC within 4 weeks. I thought the whole visa application thing involved numerous steps spread out over a number of months such as assignment of CO, additional info such as Form 80,1221 and finally the requirement for PCC and meds. I am a bit puzzled as to why my CO wants everything at once. Is this the norm?


Please share your timeline


----------



## retro

I'm not sure how to put the timeline on my profile but my details are as follows:

- 189 Lodged - Sept. 2014
- Docs. uploaded - Oct. 2014
- CO Assigned and all Docs. requested - Nov. 2014
- Meds and PCC done - Dec. 2014

Still confused why all the docs. are requested in one go.


----------



## MMS

retro said:


> I'm not sure how to put the timeline on my profile but my details are as follows: - 189 Lodged - Sept. 2014 - Docs. uploaded - Oct. 2014 - CO Assigned and all Docs. requested - Nov. 2014 - Meds and PCC done - Dec. 2014 Still confused why all the docs. are requested in one go.


Nothing to worry about its actually a good sign meaning if u r able to provide all docs together u will get grant quicker
Try to provide all docs ASAP


----------



## Hiki

HI can seniors guide me that recently all my requirements on my account have being changed from required to received ... i have send my docs time to time in 2 3 months on co request but now it is saying before each document that received ...So what does it mean ?


----------



## syeralia

Hiki said:


> HI can seniors guide me that recently all my requirements on my account have being changed from required to received ... i have send my docs time to time in 2 3 months on co request but now it is saying before each document that received ...So what does it mean ?


This mean or co has now update ur portal


----------



## expat.ict

retro said:


> I'm not sure how to put the timeline on my profile but my details are as follows:
> 
> - 189 Lodged - Sept. 2014
> - Docs. uploaded - Oct. 2014
> - CO Assigned and all Docs. requested - Nov. 2014
> - Meds and PCC done - Dec. 2014
> 
> Still confused why all the docs. are requested in one go.


What is your ANZSCO code?? it is a good sign i guess


----------



## expat.ict

I have another confusion, 

Under EMployment History in Immi account, the imported my emp history from EOI, where I split UP my 2 different working experiences in 2 different companies as 4 based on the assessment letter, and the did not assess other 2 years exp before that so this 2 years I claimed as not relevant, then after assessment I am working in another company and its been more than 8 months.

So, 3 small questions,
They asking to put job description here, so I mention all the working experiences before assessment/after assessment, assessed/not assessed, relevant/not relevant here??

below that they asking "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" and under that "Duration of overseas employment" and the options are less than 3 years, 3 years , 5 years and so on. ACS assessed my more than 5 years of working exp and only gave me points for 3 years and 5 months. My 2 years exp of first 2 jobs they did not find skilled and now after assessment I have another 8 months exp.
So, what choice I select here under this sub question??????? 3 years or 5 years??

Thirdly, people advised before if you are not claiming points for certain exp then no need to provide documents as evidence for those, but do we still need to mention here??? in immi account and in form 80?? what if they ask for evidence than?


----------



## N.Ali

*Got 189 Grant*

By the grace of god, I got my 189 visa grant on 4 December 2014. I have updated my new PCC as requested by CO on 3/12 and got visa next day.

my timeline is as under:

*189: Lodged: 26-Aug 2013* | Form 80 with PCC and all Docs: 5 Sep 2013 | Med : Oct 2013 | *CO Assigned: 21-Oct-2013* | 2nd PCC Requested: 21 Nov 2014 | PCC Submitted: 3-Dec-2014 | *Grant: 4-Dec-2014*

Thanks to all the forum members for providing continuous guidance and motivation throughout the long waiting period and wishing all the best to applicants for their speedy grants.

regards,

N. Ali


----------



## imranrk

N.Ali said:


> By the grace of god, I got my 189 visa grant on 4 December 2014. I have updated my new PCC as requested by CO on 3/12 and got visa next day.
> 
> my timeline is as under:
> 
> *189: Lodged: 26-Aug 2013* | Form 80 with PCC and all Docs: 5 Sep 2013 | Med : Oct 2013 | *CO Assigned: 21-Oct-2013* | 2nd PCC Requested: 21 Nov 2014 | PCC Submitted: 3-Dec-2014 | *Grant: 4-Dec-2014*
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for providing continuous guidance and motivation throughout the long waiting period and wishing all the best to applicants for their speedy grants.
> 
> regards,
> 
> N. Ali


Congrats N. Ali, what is your initial entry date?


----------



## 733513

N.Ali said:


> By the grace of god, I got my 189 visa grant on 4 December 2014. I have updated my new PCC as requested by CO on 3/12 and got visa next day.
> 
> my timeline is as under:
> 
> *189: Lodged: 26-Aug 2013* | Form 80 with PCC and all Docs: 5 Sep 2013 | Med : Oct 2013 | *CO Assigned: 21-Oct-2013* | 2nd PCC Requested: 21 Nov 2014 | PCC Submitted: 3-Dec-2014 | *Grant: 4-Dec-2014*
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for providing continuous guidance and motivation throughout the long waiting period and wishing all the best to applicants for their speedy grants.
> 
> regards,
> 
> N. Ali


Congrats N.Ali. Could you please tell us if you were ever contacted by Team 13 during the processing of your application?

Thanks.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Congratulation Man. This is 2nd birthday for you.

I need some information from your experience.
1- Team 13 contacted you in between your process?
2- How many time you email them for asking status of your application?

Wish you good start in new home.

regards
Saifuddin



N.Ali said:


> By the grace of god, I got my 189 visa grant on 4 December 2014. I have updated my new PCC as requested by CO on 3/12 and got visa next day.
> 
> my timeline is as under:
> 
> *189: Lodged: 26-Aug 2013* | Form 80 with PCC and all Docs: 5 Sep 2013 | Med : Oct 2013 | *CO Assigned: 21-Oct-2013* | 2nd PCC Requested: 21 Nov 2014 | PCC Submitted: 3-Dec-2014 | *Grant: 4-Dec-2014*
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for providing continuous guidance and motivation throughout the long waiting period and wishing all the best to applicants for their speedy grants.
> 
> regards,
> 
> N. Ali


----------



## syeralia

What happened with the bolt he is not visible for long tyme did he get grant ???


----------



## KitKaat

Guys/Girls
From your experience how long does form 80 take for processing ? Is it true that it takes average 12 months?


----------



## BOLT

syeralia said:


> What happened with the bolt he is not visible for long tyme did he get grant ???


Still waiting. 

But now it is because of me as I changed job, actually moved to another country 

I have updated CO with Form 1022. Lets see what happens next. anyway I don't expect anything till mid January 15 due to holidays.

@ Hiki: status change means nothing

@KitKat: I have completed 24 months since lodgment


----------



## N.Ali

imranrk said:


> Congrats N. Ali, what is your initial entry date?


Initial Entry date: 7th April 2015


----------



## KitKaat

24 months thats indeed long waiting !!! But Inshallah you'll get the grant soon 

I've been waiting my partner visa application for 14 months since lodging the application and form 80 is 9 months still under process :-(

Good luck everyone


----------



## emran

Hi Guys, I have checked everyone's timeline and I couldn't put my finger on something for Visa 189.

Why is there so much difference for some people? 

There are some guys who have been waiting for more than a year while others have applied in August or June 2014 and got their visa for 189 in November or Start of December.

What is the technique to expedite the visa process for 189 other than front loading all the documents? Which documents can be sent later and won't affect the time?

Cheers....


----------



## N.Ali

ssaifuddin said:


> Congratulation Man. This is 2nd birthday for you.
> 
> I need some information from your experience.
> 1- Team 13 contacted you in between your process?
> 2- How many time you email them for asking status of your application?
> 
> Wish you good start in new home.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


1 - No. Nobody contacted me except for initial email informing about routing checking in Oct 13.
2 - I did not asked for status update at any moment. I'm mentally prepared from the start that average processing time for 189 pakistani applicants are around 15-18 months.


----------



## sam657

Hey guys. is anyone experiencing difficulty accessing immi account for uploading dos since yesterday?

im trying to upload docs but since yesterday it gets stuck in the midlle and the information and tabs on the page are not populated fully?

any one with same problem?


----------



## syeralia

BOLT said:


> Still waiting.
> 
> But now it is because of me as I changed job, actually moved to another country
> 
> I have updated CO with Form 1022. Lets see what happens next. anyway I don't expect anything till mid January 15 due to holidays.
> 
> @ Hiki: status change means nothing
> 
> @KitKat: I have completed 24 months since lodgment


InshaAllah u will get before the holidays starts


----------



## malisajj

emran said:


> Hi Guys, I have checked everyone's timeline and I couldn't put my finger on something for Visa 189.
> 
> Why is there so much difference for some people?
> 
> There are some guys who have been waiting for more than a year while others have applied in August or June 2014 and got their visa for 189 in November or Start of December.
> 
> What is the technique to expedite the visa process for 189 other than front loading all the documents? Which documents can be sent later and won't affect the time?
> 
> Cheers....


It takes 12 to 18 months for Pakistani 189 applicants

I do not think there are any Pakistani 189 applicants (at least on this forum) who applied in Jun/Aug 2014 and have got the grant


----------



## emran

malisajj said:


> It takes 12 to 18 months for Pakistani 189 applicants
> 
> I do not think there are any Pakistani 189 applicants (at least on this forum) who applied in Jun/Aug 2014 and have got the grant


This 12 to 18 months starts when you lodge the visa or starting from ACS verification?


----------



## malisajj

emran said:


> This 12 to 18 months starts when you lodge the visa or starting from ACS verification?


After lodging the visa. 
The external security check itself takes around 1 year and APPARENTLY it starts after verification from DIBP/ team 13 that all documents are in place and there are no gaps in form 80


----------



## malisajj

KitKaat said:


> Guys/Girls
> From your experience how long does form 80 take for processing ? Is it true that it takes average 12 months?


I guess you are refering to external security checks. As per standard reply from DIBP it can take around 12 months.


----------



## expat.ict

expat.ict said:


> I have another confusion,
> 
> Under EMployment History in Immi account, the imported my emp history from EOI, where I split UP my 2 different working experiences in 2 different companies as 4 based on the assessment letter, and the did not assess other 2 years exp before that so this 2 years I claimed as not relevant, then after assessment I am working in another company and its been more than 8 months.
> 
> So, 3 small questions,
> They asking to put job description here, so I mention all the working experiences before assessment/after assessment, assessed/not assessed, relevant/not relevant here??
> 
> below that they asking "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" and under that "Duration of overseas employment" and the options are less than 3 years, 3 years , 5 years and so on. ACS assessed my more than 5 years of working exp and only gave me points for 3 years and 5 months. My 2 years exp of first 2 jobs they did not find skilled and now after assessment I have another 8 months exp.
> So, what choice I select here under this sub question??????? 3 years or 5 years??
> 
> Thirdly, people advised before if you are not claiming points for certain exp then no need to provide documents as evidence for those, but do we still need to mention here??? in immi account and in form 80?? what if they ask for evidence than?


I will really appreciate if someone can pls advise me
please please please 
I dont have much time left and I am facing some complicated situation here while putting some of my details ...I need to submit visa fees by next week


----------



## syeralia

expat.ict said:


> I will really appreciate if someone can pls advise me
> please please please
> I dont have much time left and I am facing some complicated situation here while putting some of my details ...I need to submit visa fees by next week


U should only claim point for 3 years as ACS assess ur exp for 3 years other wise ur money ur time will wastte u can check in this forum previous page that the cases are refused due to this


----------



## Visionary

Dear members,
I have a question i would like to ask seniors here. 
Do overseas Pakistanis , living and working in another country for ex. KSA also go through the security checks ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Visionary said:


> Dear members,
> I have a question i would like to ask seniors here.
> Do overseas Pakistanis , living and working in another country for ex. KSA also go through the security checks ?


yes


----------



## sultanshah

TheExpatriate said:


> yes


Dear brother,

As u are an experienced person I would like to ask you a question.

My occupation is Engineering technologist and with 7 IELTS band I am eligible for both Victoria state sponsorship 190 visa and also 189 Independent visa. I belong to Islamabad Pakistan which is the capital of Pakistan. I have lived here since my childhood. Now considering the security checks please suggest me for what visa should I go for.

I have already filed an EOI with 60 points on 5th december andhave not yet applied for state sponsorship. SS can take upto 12 weeks.

Regards Sultan Shah.


----------



## retro

At the 'CO allocation stage' , did u guys get a detailed e-mail from your CO wherein there's a checklist of required docs incl. police clearance and medical exams and a detailed explanation of individual checklist requirements attached to it? 

I thought the PCC and medical exams were the final stage in the application process.


----------



## sultanshah

retro said:


> At the 'CO allocation stage' , did u guys get a detailed e-mail from your CO wherein there's a checklist of required docs incl. police clearance and medical exams and a detailed explanation of individual checklist requirements attached to it?
> 
> I thought the PCC and medical exams were the final stage in the application process.


dear brother its a chance for u to upload all the documents at one go..please pm me ur mobile number then we can discuss in detail.


----------



## sultanshah

emran said:


> Hi Guys, I have checked everyone's timeline and I couldn't put my finger on something for Visa 189.
> 
> Why is there so much difference for some people?
> 
> There are some guys who have been waiting for more than a year while others have applied in August or June 2014 and got their visa for 189 in November or Start of December.
> 
> What is the technique to expedite the visa process for 189 other than front loading all the documents? Which documents can be sent later and won't affect the time?
> 
> Cheers....


tell me any example from pakistan who has applied in july 2014 and has received grant?


----------



## bilal1

syeralia said:


> Which flight n how much it cost


Its THAI and cost is 82K


----------



## MMS

sultanshah said:


> tell me any example from pakistan who has applied in july 2014 and has received grant?


There was a guy in this forum who from Pakistan got 190 visa in 2 months can't remember his name but u can search the tracker


----------



## bilal1

N.Ali said:


> By the grace of god, I got my 189 visa grant on 4 December 2014. I have updated my new PCC as requested by CO on 3/12 and got visa next day.
> 
> my timeline is as under:
> 
> *189: Lodged: 26-Aug 2013* | Form 80 with PCC and all Docs: 5 Sep 2013 | Med : Oct 2013 | *CO Assigned: 21-Oct-2013* | 2nd PCC Requested: 21 Nov 2014 | PCC Submitted: 3-Dec-2014 | *Grant: 4-Dec-2014*
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for providing continuous guidance and motivation throughout the long waiting period and wishing all the best to applicants for their speedy grants.
> 
> regards,
> 
> N. Ali



Congrates Ali


----------



## bilal1

emran said:


> This 12 to 18 months starts when you lodge the visa or starting from ACS verification?


After you lodge visa


----------



## SuperMan1983

sultanshah said:


> tell me any example from pakistan who has applied in july 2014 and has received grant?


Hi

For sure now a days 190 for Pakistanis is being processed within 3 to 6 months after the date of lodgemet

189 is more safe as you can work and live in any state of Aussie. For Pakistanis it usually takes 12 months plus. However keep one thing in mind from July 2014 189 processing time has been reduced to 3 months. I am not sure this will impact Pakistanis. My self has lodged 189 in June 2014 and still waiting for grant.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## syeralia

bilal1 said:


> Its THAI and cost is 82K


Mine is also Thai cost me 68k


----------



## rooks

sultanshah said:


> tell me any example from pakistan who has applied in july 2014 and has received grant?


Me !


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Hello guys!
Alhumdullah i received my grant notification today 8th December. Its in complete 14 months. 
I am so thankful to forum members specially Mr shel, expatriate and few others. My initial entry is in april 2015. 
As one of my friends here on the forum said real journey begins here 
Wish me luck and keep me in prayers. 
Adios!
Ali


----------



## olways

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hello guys! Alhumdullah i received my grant notification today 8th December. Its in complete 14 months. I am so thankful to forum members specially Mr shel, expatriate and few others. My initial entry is in april 2015. As one of my friends here on the forum said real journey begins here  Wish me luck and keep me in prayers. Adios! Ali


Congratulations bro. May your upcoming journey be super easy with full of exciting moments and unforgettable memories.


----------



## bym007

Quick question, I am uploading my documents. So I see a list of "recommended" documents. Some of these are plain necessary ie Birth Certificate, IELTS score sheet etc. But there are some I dont know about.

Q1. For my wife, there is a evidence of custody requirement in documents to be uploaded. Is it required or can I skip this ? Same goes for my daughter?

Q2. There are document requirements for daughter, who is 5 years old regarding the Language, Relationship, CCC and Health. Does she require these as well. What is the requirement for under 18's.

Q3. My Birth Certificate is printed on an abnormal paper size. Not A4, Not Letter. Only God know what format is that being Saudi Arabia. When I scan my Birth Certificate, I normally loose some paper on either left or right side, missing some portion of a date (all written in Arabic). Should I make an effort to find a large format scanner and have it scanned completely, or will this be accepted ? I am attaching 2 different copies of the same scan. Please comment if these will be accepted. I have prepared authorised English translations of these, which are on standard A4 papers.




















Thanks.


----------



## Leb

N.Ali said:


> Initial Entry date: 7th April 2015


Congrats N.Ali... From your timelines and ur intialt entry dates, it seems that DIBP didn't ask you to redo the Meds. despite the fact that Meds. expired on Oct. 2013... Did DIBP extended your Meds. for another 6 months meaning to say ur meds. Validity is 18 months. 
If this is true, I think we can expect daster grants in the coming months. 
Pray for us guys to have faster grants.


----------



## KitKaat

Hey Leb
Just wanna ask you about form 80 (external check) how long it took for you ? 
My partner is syrian thats why i ask, because we are still waiting for form 80 to come back

We applied 8th Oct 2013


----------



## msohaibkhan

bym007 said:


> Quick question, I am uploading my documents. So I see a list of "recommended" documents. Some of these are plain necessary ie Birth Certificate, IELTS score sheet etc. But there are some I dont know about.
> 
> Q1. For my wife, there is a evidence of custody requirement in documents to be uploaded. Is it required or can I skip this ? Same goes for my daughter?
> 
> Q2. There are document requirements for daughter, who is 5 years old regarding the Language, Relationship, CCC and Health. Does she require these as well. What is the requirement for under 18's.
> 
> Q3. My Birth Certificate is printed on an abnormal paper size. Not A4, Not Letter. Only God know what format is that being Saudi Arabia. When I scan my Birth Certificate, I normally loose some paper on either left or right side, missing some portion of a date (all written in Arabic). Should I make an effort to find a large format scanner and have it scanned completely, or will this be accepted ? I am attaching 2 different copies of the same scan. Please comment if these will be accepted. I have prepared authorised English translations of these, which are on standard A4 papers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


A1. No

A2. Health checkup is required for daughter

A3.I uploaded all the documents using my android smart phone's app called "Cam Scanner" You can scan large documents too with that app. You should must give that a try. Cheers


----------



## bym007

msohaibkhan said:


> A1. No
> 
> A2. Health checkup is required for daughter
> 
> A3.I uploaded all the documents using my android smart phone's app called "Cam Scanner" You can scan large documents too with that app. You should must give that a try. Cheers


Downloaded the Cam Scanner, and its awesome!
Is it recommended to go for the Medicals now, or wait for the CO to request it?

Thanks.


----------



## waseem_expat

expat.ict said:


> another question what will be the answer for this question below? on section 10/17 of the immiaccount while filing details to lodge VISA
> 
> "Non-migrating dependent family members"
> 
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> I am the only applicant and no one will migrate or apply visa at this stage with me, I have 1 brother and 1 sister and both parents living in Pakistan. If I get Visa and PR then later after 2 or 3 years I may sponsor my brother or sister. So, is the answer is a "NO"??


if you are an unmarried person, your answer should be NO. Your parents and siblings are not considered as your dependants, generally.


----------



## waseem_expat

Flying to Perth on 25th Dec 14, Insha Allah. Going for a validation trip with wife and child.


----------



## olways

waseem_expat said:


> Flying to Perth on 25th Dec 14, Insha Allah. Going for a validation trip with wife and child.


Have a pleasant trip bro and all the best.


----------



## sultanshah

SuperMan1983 said:


> Hi
> 
> For sure now a days 190 for Pakistanis is being processed within 3 to 6 months after the date of lodgemet
> 
> 189 is more safe as you can work and live in any state of Aussie. For Pakistanis it usually takes 12 months plus. However keep one thing in mind from July 2014 189 processing time has been reduced to 3 months. I am not sure this will impact Pakistanis. My self has lodged 189 in June 2014 and still waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Salam,

well i know about 190..acctually he was talking about 189, so i meant any one from 189 who got grant after july 2014..also I think 190 processing was reduced to 3 months from July 2013..plz correct me on this


----------



## Visionary

bym007 said:


> Quick question, I am uploading my documents. So I see a list of "recommended" documents. Some of these are plain necessary ie Birth Certificate, IELTS score sheet etc. But there are some I dont know about.
> 
> Q1. For my wife, there is a evidence of custody requirement in documents to be uploaded. Is it required or can I skip this ? Same goes for my daughter?
> 
> Q2. There are document requirements for daughter, who is 5 years old regarding the Language, Relationship, CCC and Health. Does she require these as well. What is the requirement for under 18's.
> 
> Q3. My Birth Certificate is printed on an abnormal paper size. Not A4, Not Letter. Only God know what format is that being Saudi Arabia. When I scan my Birth Certificate, I normally loose some paper on either left or right side, missing some portion of a date (all written in Arabic). Should I make an effort to find a large format scanner and have it scanned completely, or will this be accepted ? I am attaching 2 different copies of the same scan. Please comment if these will be accepted. I have prepared authorised English translations of these, which are on standard A4 papers.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I know how you are feeling about the irregular sized papers in KSA, however i got mine scanned at my office which has a big photocopier + scanner, Why not try if you have some at work, or drop by , i can help you in it (if you are in Riyadh) 

On another note, i observe you have a similiar application as mine and almost close timelines. do PM me.


----------



## Visionary

bym007 said:


> Downloaded the Cam Scanner, and its awesome!
> Is it recommended to go for the Medicals now, or wait for the CO to request it?
> 
> Thanks.


In KSA you have to wait for CO assignment to get your HAP ID.

What about PCC how are you are arranging it from PK ?


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> Hey Leb
> Just wanna ask you about form 80 (external check) how long it took for you ?
> My partner is syrian thats why i ask, because we are still waiting for form 80 to come back
> 
> We applied 8th Oct 2013


Hi kitkaat,
The form 80 has nothing to do with external checks. Your partner must have been contacted by team 13. This team usualy asks for additional information to close the gaps in one's history while form 80 is usualy asked by the CO. 
To summurize, provided that all the requested documents are sumitted, the grant takes 14 to 20 months from the visa lodging date.


----------



## KitKaat

Hey Leb
Actually our CO submit form 80 to ASIO in late March this year and he said once it cleared he will grant the visa.

And we are still waiting :-(
It's 309/100 subclass Visa


----------



## msohaibkhan

bym007 said:


> Downloaded the Cam Scanner, and its awesome!
> Is it recommended to go for the Medicals now, or wait for the CO to request it?
> 
> Thanks.


Since you are 189 applicant, better to wait for CO's request.


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> Hey Leb
> Actually our CO submit form 80 to ASIO in late March this year and he said once it cleared he will grant the visa.
> 
> And we are still waiting :-(
> It's 309/100 subclass Visa


Just wait, let's hope it is only a matter of 12-18 months.


----------



## KitKaat

Hey Leb thanks for the reply
Yeah i hope it's no more than 18 months I am here alone with 2 kids ... one with autistic... :-( can't handle all responsibilities by myself ...... 

I am very disappointed with all these delays :-(


----------



## bym007

Visionary said:


> In KSA you have to wait for CO assignment to get your HAP ID.
> 
> What about PCC how are you are arranging it from PK ?


Hey,

Thanks for the input. I need to arrange my wife's PCC from Pakistan, but I still dont know whether to get it done now or wait for CO's request. I am sending you a PM now.


----------



## Visionary

Another question i would like to ask seniors here, i shall be deferring medicals for 4 months as our family is expecting a newborn. Do security check start as soon as visa is applied or after all documents (medicals + pcc ) are submitted. Anyone with a similar experience please share your views.
Thanks


----------



## expat.ict

Hi guys,

I am stuck on these 2 questions in Immi account, 

first is what is the significance of word "immediately" in below question under employment history

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

The problem is My assessment was done on 31st July 2013 and than later I quite that job and after gap of few months joined another company in March 2014 and still working in this new company. So I should select "Yes"?? Because only if I select Yes then only they present me the options to select "Duration of overseas employment" which in my case is 3 years as per ACS letter. Its not a problem right if after ACS assessment I am working in some company for which I have not assessed the experience?? I oot the required score for IELTS only in October 2014 that is why since ACS result was valid and my points were 60 so I did not reassess my emperience.

The second question is "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"

Now I am working in Malaysia, so, I put my usual country of residence as Malaysia so what should I do here? are they talking about other dependant applicant or me? I am the only applicant.


----------



## Visionary

If your new job description and designation is the same as the one in the old company, you can select yes and put in the required information.
Does your ACS assessment give you 3 years after deducting 2 years of total experience ?

The question means if your partner or children has lived in any other country other than malaysia.



expat.ict said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am stuck on these 2 questions in Immi account,
> 
> first is what is the significance of word "immediately" in below question under employment history
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> The problem is My assessment was done on 31st July 2013 and than later I quite that job and after gap of few months joined another company in March 2014 and still working in this new company. So I should select "Yes"?? Because only if I select Yes then only they present me the options to select "Duration of overseas employment" which in my case is 3 years as per ACS letter. Its not a problem right if after ACS assessment I am working in some company for which I have not assessed the experience?? I oot the required score for IELTS only in October 2014 that is why since ACS result was valid and my points were 60 so I did not reassess my emperience.
> 
> The second question is "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
> 
> Now I am working in Malaysia, so, I put my usual country of residence as Malaysia so what should I do here? are they talking about other dependant applicant or me? I am the only applicant.


----------



## expat.ict

Visionary said:


> If your new job description and designation is the same as the one in the old company, you can select yes and put in the required information.
> Does your ACS assessment give you 3 years after deducting 2 years of total experience ?
> 
> The question means if your partner or children has lived in any other country other than malaysia.


Hi,

The designation is different, but role is kinda same but its not assessed.

ACS deduct my 2 years and still I managed to get more than 3 years exp as skilled
they assessed as skilled exp starting from Dec 2009 till April 2012, and then August 2012 till July 2013. But then as I mentioned I started workign in some other company and that expereince is not assessed So I should sitll select yes right?? because if I dont select Yes they dont present the options of selecting total exp as 3 years to claim points...


----------



## Visionary

expat.ict said:


> Hi,
> 
> The designation is different, but role is kinda same but its not assessed.
> 
> ACS deduct my 2 years and still I managed to get more than 3 years exp as skilled
> they assessed as skilled exp starting from Dec 2009 till April 2012, and then August 2012 till July 2013. But then as I mentioned I started workign in some other company and that expereince is not assessed So I should sitll select yes right?? because if I dont select Yes they dont present the options of selecting total exp as 3 years to claim points...


I believe you can go ahead with the application as you have to back you claims made in EOI , and you can by submitting payslips and reference letters, however seniors can advise better .


----------



## Bellucci_001

*External Check*

Does anyone know what they look out for or check during external security checks.

Any reason why it takes a very long time?

Thanks


----------



## hamzie

Hey guys I applied for my 189 with brisbane gsm team 33
I was asked for PCC and meds which i submitted 3 weeks ago and havent heard back since.
I emailed my case officer too about 3 weeks ago asking a question.. and the email said they need 7 business days to reply
its obviously been a lot more than that

Is there a way to contact them via phone and ask whats going on? and if there is a way, should i do that?

Visa application for 189 was submitted back in Sept 2013


----------



## syeralia

expat.ict said:


> Hi,
> 
> The designation is different, but role is kinda same but its not assessed.
> 
> ACS deduct my 2 years and still I managed to get more than 3 years exp as skilled
> they assessed as skilled exp starting from Dec 2009 till April 2012, and then August 2012 till July 2013. But then as I mentioned I started workign in some other company and that expereince is not assessed So I should sitll select yes right?? because if I dont select Yes they dont present the options of selecting total exp as 3 years to claim points...


Don't go for it otherwise it will b waste of our money


----------



## syeralia

hamzie said:


> Hey guys I applied for my 189 with brisbane gsm team 33
> I was asked for PCC and meds which i submitted 3 weeks ago and havent heard back since.
> I emailed my case officer too about 3 weeks ago asking a question.. and the email said they need 7 business days to reply
> its obviously been a lot more than that
> 
> Is there a way to contact them via phone and ask whats going on? and if there is a way, should i do that?
> 
> Visa application for 189 was submitted back in Sept 2013


Give them a call in pak morning 4oclock u will got golden email


----------



## hamzie

syeralia said:


> Give them a call in pak morning 4oclock u will got golden email


but how would i go about calling them


----------



## danish160

syeralia said:


> Give them a call in pak morning 4oclock u will got golden email


@syeralia:
I wish it was that simple. A few weeks back, I saw some people saying on the forum that they called DIAC and got the visa grant on same day. Naturally I gave them a call the very next morning and they gave me same reply (which they gave on email) i.e. 'your security checks are in progress. These are done by external agencies and we cant give you a timeframe'. 

I am not trying to be negative. I guess it is a matter of luck. Calling them is not a bad idea at all, it may escalate your application. It definitely gives u a direct response because emails require a delay of a week. So, you should go for it. 

@hamzie:
Their number is 0061-07-31367000. I am with Brisbane GSM team 33 as well and my timeline is similar to your, I hope we get our grants soon.


----------



## expat.ict

syeralia said:


> Don't go for it otherwise it will b waste of our money


Bro, can u please elaborate a bit more on this, you mean I should not select yes and should not go for this visa application?? Because if I dont select yes then its not giving me option to choose my years of overseas experience which is '3' years....

So what do I do now...


----------



## Haadka

Salaam guys,


For those asking about KSA health check, you can actually do it before CO is assigned. even you can do saudi PCC, but since most probably we will do ESC, it is better to wait for the CO to ask for it. Otherwise you might need to do it again.


----------



## Haadka

Visionary said:


> Another question i would like to ask seniors here, i shall be deferring medicals for 4 months as our family is expecting a newborn. Do security check start as soon as visa is applied or after all documents (medicals + pcc ) are submitted. Anyone with a similar experience please share your views.
> Thanks


When Team 13 contacts you, it means preparing external checks to for kick off. You get assured of ESC after getting status update reply saying you are undergoing checks by external agencies. In my case team 13 contacted me after CO asked for PCC and added a new born.

So yea no ESC before getting a CO. But for medical and PCC I suggest to wait until the CO asks for it.


----------



## ssaifuddin

*Immigration Time For Pakistanis*

Dear All

I have no idea how and who delete the thread for immigration time for Pakistani.

I request all to join back.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## owais83

yea , I was browsed it early in the morning and then somewhere at noon it was gone


----------



## MMS

Can some1 delete the whole thread?


----------



## TheExpatriate

MMS said:


> Can some1 delete the whole thread?


mods/admins


----------



## MMS

TheExpatriate said:


> mods/admins


But can they delete for no reason


----------



## TheExpatriate

MMS said:


> But can they delete for no reason


No idea why it happened. Try messaging _shel or espresso


----------



## _shel

I can do as I wish  

But its not deleted, its still there but its name has been changed to High Risk applicants due to complaints. 

Simply all threads aimed at one group of people are going to be renamed, merged or deleted from now on.


----------



## talexpat

But is it fair to call us, the innocent Pakistanis as High Risk applicants?


----------



## Armageddon

_shel said:


> I can do as I wish
> 
> But its not deleted, its still there but its name has been changed to High Risk applicants due to complaints.
> 
> Simply all threads aimed at one group of people are going to be renamed, merged or deleted from now on.


Hi _shel, can you please share the link for this name changed thread? I'm unable to locate it... :confused2:


----------



## _shel

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/108446-immigration-time-high-risk-applicants.html


----------



## mainak

talexpat said:


> But is it fair to call us, the innocent Pakistanis as High Risk applicants?


Sorry but yes - because DIBP thinks so - the country as a whole carries that picture to DIBP - not you as an individual

Finally, you are not alone there - multiple other (mainly East African) countries are there


----------



## waseem_expat

_shel said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/108446-immigration-time-high-risk-applicants.html


_shel, this link appears to be broken.


----------



## Armageddon

thanks _shel


----------



## Armageddon

@_shel:

it says I don't have the permission to access this page, whereas before name change of this thread I could, what could have gone wrong?


----------



## Armageddon

mainak said:


> Sorry but yes - because DIBP thinks so - the country as a whole carries that picture to DIBP - not you as an individual
> 
> Finally, you are not alone there - multiple other (mainly East African) countries are there


true...


----------



## Visionary

Access to the renamed link is restricted :/


----------



## hanali

_shel said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/108446-immigration-time-high-risk-applicants.html


When I open the link, I get the following message.

**********
hanali, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

You are still a junior member that has made less than 5 posts on the site. There are some restrictions placed on new member accounts such not being able to post links, not having a profile page, not being able to use the Private Messaging facility. After you have made 5 posts we will look at upgrading your account to an Active Member status when all the restrictions will be lifted.
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
**********


----------



## _shel

Visionary said:


> Access to the renamed link is restricted :/





hanali said:


> When I open the link, I get the following message.
> 
> **********
> hanali, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> You are still a junior member that has made less than 5 posts on the site. There are some restrictions placed on new member accounts such not being able to post links, not having a profile page, not being able to use the Private Messaging facility. After you have made 5 posts we will look at upgrading your account to an Active Member status when all the restrictions will be lifted.
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> **********


 Calm down, moderators do have a life away from the forum and cant jump to requests as soon as you post at all times.


----------



## BOLT

Hi _shel

I don't know what complaints you got but anyway its fine except one thing.

Shouldn't it be like 'Immigration time for Applicants from High Risk Countries' instead of what it is right now?

We all are not 'High Risk Applicants' after all


----------



## _shel

According to DIBP policy you are, along with most of Africa and some of the middle east and asia. 

Does it really matter? Its ok to have a thread for applicants from one particular country but not for a catagory assigned to the same country which makes it less exclusionary?


----------



## samy25

any grant update from 2013 applicants?


----------



## KitKaat

I am from 2013 and still waiting :"(

Anyone?


----------



## danish160

I am August 2013 applicant. Waiting for ESC to complete.


----------



## samy25

i think 2013 applicants should call now


----------



## MMS

Dear all 

With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.

Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.

All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.

Remember me in your wishes 


Timeline: visa lodged 25 October 2014, Medicals 9 November PCC 15 November, direct grant 11 December 2014.


----------



## jbilal23

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.
> 
> Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.
> 
> All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.
> 
> Remember me in your wishes
> 
> 
> Timeline: visa lodged 25 October 2014, Medicals 9 November PCC 15 November, direct grant 11 December 2014.


What was your subclass 189 0r 190 and did u had any dependent other than wife and children?


----------



## MMS

jbilal23 said:


> What was your subclass 189 0r 190 and did u had any dependent other than wife and children?


It Was 190 
No I had three dependents wife and two children.


----------



## KitKaat

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.
> 
> Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.
> 
> All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.
> 
> Remember me in your wishes
> 
> Timeline: visa lodged 25 October 2014, Medicals 9 November PCC 15 November, direct grant 11 December 2014.



Mabroooook !!  hope you have enjoyable life in Australia

Congratulations 

Good Luck everyone ♡


----------



## MMS

KitKaat said:


> Mabroooook !!  hope you have enjoyable life in Australia Congratulations  Good Luck everyone ♡


Thanks a lot


----------



## emran

MMS Congrats bro.

Why does it take more time for External checks for 189 but not for 190?

1 year for External checks is too much for Pakistanis...


----------



## bilal1

waseem_expat said:


> Flying to Perth on 25th Dec 14, Insha Allah. Going for a validation trip with wife and child.


Good luck


----------



## Faris_ksa

emran said:


> MMS Congrats bro.
> 
> Why does it take more time for External checks for 189 but not for 190?
> 
> 1 year for External checks is too much for Pakistanis...


so from what i have seen here 190 process faster than 189 for External checks, we all know that 189 is better and you can go anywhere while 190 you have to work in that state for 2 years. 

do you think it is worth to wait for 189 rather than going for 190?

i am about to file my EOI & i am from a high risk country, so i am confused which one to go for ?


----------



## bym007

Faris_ksa said:


> so from what i have seen here 190 process faster than 189 for External checks, we all know that 189 is better and you can go anywhere while 190 you have to work in that state for 2 years.
> 
> do you think it is worth to wait for 189 rather than going for 190?
> 
> i am about to file my EOI & i am from a high risk country, so i am confused which one to go for ?


I was in the same boat as yourself, as I asked people here. So basically, when you start calculating the waiting time, you have to include how long you need to wait to get an invite from a state. In my case, I had an 189 invite in hand, and I could have to wait for 3-4 months to get an invitation from NSW or Vic. After the invite, the usual process of filing your documents and waiting for CO and so on and so forth.

So I felt, that by the time I receive my 190 invite, I would have already filed my documents, assigned a CO and perhaps spend 2 months into the process. So I decided to follow the 189 route.

You need to think, if you can wait for say 6-9 months extra in your current location/work etc etc, its probably best to go through 189, so you will have broader options once you land in Aus. However, if you are in rush to leave current place/job etc, you can try through 190.

In either case, you can select 189 and 190 both in your EoI application, and go from there.


----------



## mshoaib

So far 18 months have passed since application submission and still the ESC are going on....thats what I got in response from Adelaide GSM team when I called them today.

On further queries, the guy told that they have got every thing and there was no need to contact the department. The decision would be taken when the ESC were over.

No idea when the wait is over.


----------



## owais83

Faris_ksa said:


> so from what i have seen here 190 process faster than 189 for External checks, we all know that 189 is better and you can go anywhere while 190 you have to work in that state for 2 years.
> 
> do you think it is worth to wait for 189 rather than going for 190?
> 
> I am about to file my EOI & i am from a high risk country, so i am confused which one to go for ?


well , no doubt 189 is better , but apparently not for us Pakistanis, it would be better if you go for 190 rather than 189 ,and I have read on a forum that it is not mandatory to stay in the nominated state, it's just that the state sponsoring you wants you to stay there , but if you get a job elsewhere you can easily move, so there are no conditions of staying in nominated state even for 190 .


----------



## KitKaat

mshoaib said:


> So far 18 months have passed since application submission and still the ESC are going on....thats what I got in response from Adelaide GSM team when I called them today.
> 
> On further queries, the guy told that they have got every thing and there was no need to contact the department. The decision would be taken when the ESC were over.
> 
> No idea when the wait is over.


You serious! 18 months is really too long :-(
I am at 14 and losing my hopes :"(


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> You serious! 18 months is really too long :-(
> I am at 14 and losing my hopes :"(


 I liked your comment of loosing hope... U r there in the dream land, come and see here the ..... Land. 

I am in KSA by the way.


----------



## bym007

Leb said:


> I liked your comment of loosing hope... U r there in the dream land, come and see here the ..... Land.
> 
> I am in KSA by the way.


I know your feeling, as I am also in Jeddah. But I feel its better to utilise the waiting time to research, plan and $$$ave for your landing. That way, you will land in style!


----------



## bym007

owais83 said:


> I have read on a forum that it is not mandatory to stay in the nominated state, it's just that the state sponsoring you wants you to stay there , but if you get a job elsewhere you can easily move, so there are no conditions of staying in nominated state even for 190 .


Please share the link to this information.


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> I liked your comment of loosing hope... U r there in the dream land, come and see here the ..... Land.
> 
> I am in KSA by the way.


I am here by myself with my two children. I am living with abnormal child, its massive responsibility. "Paradise without people you love is unbearable" ahhh I think I am gonna die soon. Please read "alfathah" for my soul. lol


----------



## MMS

Faris_ksa said:


> so from what i have seen here 190 process faster than 189 for External checks, we all know that 189 is better and you can go anywhere while 190 you have to work in that state for 2 years. do you think it is worth to wait for 189 rather than going for 190? i am about to file my EOI & i am from a high risk country, so i am confused which one to go for ?


It's a long debate if u ask me if ure category is available in state u want to go then why apply 189 and wait forever and having said that most of the states are developed and worth going so better to apply for 190 as all the benefits are same other then state compulsion.
Thanks


----------



## MMS

bym007 said:


> I was in the same boat as yourself, as I asked people here. So basically, when you start calculating the waiting time, you have to include how long you need to wait to get an invite from a state. In my case, I had an 189 invite in hand, and I could have to wait for 3-4 months to get an invitation from NSW or Vic. After the invite, the usual process of filing your documents and waiting for CO and so on and so forth. So I felt, that by the time I receive my 190 invite, I would have already filed my documents, assigned a CO and perhaps spend 2 months into the process. So I decided to follow the 189 route. You need to think, if you can wait for say 6-9 months extra in your current location/work etc etc, its probably best to go through 189, so you will have broader options once you land in Aus. However, if you are in rush to leave current place/job etc, you can try through 190. In either case, you can select 189 and 190 both in your EoI application, and go from there.



Don't agree wait time might be long for NSW and VIC but again they don't have much occupation in them. Plus even if u go on 189 in these states u have a very tough competition in finding a job. 
I still think 190 is a simpler option 
Just my opinion


----------



## saleh91

Hello there,

Anyone have experience with processing time for Visa 476? I just lodge my application 2 weeks ago, but after reading this thread it seems like a long wait.


----------



## Leb

MMS said:


> Don't agree wait time might be long for NSW and VIC but again they don't have much occupation in them. Plus even if u go on 189 in these states u have a very tough competition in finding a job.
> I still think 190 is a simpler option
> Just my opinion


I completely agree with u. I admit it was a mistake to apply for 189 instead of 190. But that time I wasn't aware of the ESC.


----------



## hanali

Need advise, anyone please help.

I have uploaded many docs in immi account not knowing the naming requirements for the docs. Is this ok or may cause problem later?

Is there a way to remove the submitted docs and attach correct ones? Or I can let it go and not worry?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MMS

hanali said:


> Need advise, anyone please help. I have uploaded many docs in immi account not knowing the naming requirements for the docs. Is this ok or may cause problem later? Is there a way to remove the submitted docs and attach correct ones? Or I can let it go and not worry? Thanks in advance.


Till u have uploaded in correct head u r fine and even if u did not it will not have a negative impact at max CO will ask for docs again if he cannot find them.


----------



## darian21

I want to understand the activities to be performed during my first entry. I donot want to move there permanatly for a year but i want to make first entry in Jan 2015.

The general advice is to get 
1. phone sim ( makes sense)
2. Bank account (makes sense. What is the minimum amount i can open bank account. Any suggestion which bank suits expats)
3. Apply for Tax file number. ( i will not be earning there so is this really required .. Pls it take 28 days for them to issue one. I can be there for 28 days) 
4. Enroll with Mdicare ( i will not be living there so does it make sense to get medicare card)


----------



## _shel

darian21 said:


> I want to understand the activities to be performed during my first entry. I donot want to move there permanatly for a year but i want to make first entry in Jan 2015.
> 
> The general advice is to get
> 1. phone sim ( makes sense)
> 2. Bank account (makes sense. What is the minimum amount i can open bank account. Any suggestion which bank suits expats)
> 3. Apply for Tax file number. ( i will not be earning there so is this really required .. Pls it take 28 days for them to issue one. I can be there for 28 days)
> 4. Enroll with Mdicare ( i will not be living there so does it make sense to get medicare card)


 You dont need to do any of this during your first entry. Some you are not allowed to do if you are not staying. 

Just validate your visa by passing through immigration control then go home. Nothing else is needed.


----------



## bym007

darian21 said:


> I want to understand the activities to be performed during my first entry. I donot want to move there permanatly for a year but i want to make first entry in Jan 2015.
> 
> The general advice is to get
> 1. phone sim ( makes sense)
> 2. Bank account (makes sense. What is the minimum amount i can open bank account. Any suggestion which bank suits expats)
> 3. Apply for Tax file number. ( i will not be earning there so is this really required .. Pls it take 28 days for them to issue one. I can be there for 28 days)
> 4. Enroll with Mdicare ( i will not be living there so does it make sense to get medicare card)


1. From what I have gathered, a SIM card is a small detail in the big picture. You will probably get it /need it when ever you visit a foreign land to avoid high roaming costs.

2. @TheExpatriate mentioned somewhere previously that he managed to open a bank account and received Debit cards/cheque books etc etc while staying in Dubai even before the first landing. So your choice there really.

3. TFN is a big issue I guess. From what I understand, if you get a TFN and move back to Pakistan/whereever, you are liable to pay tax on whatever income you made in that time frame. So I will advise you to double check this detail. I am sure experienced members will chime in.

4. Medicare: No idea about its enrollment.

Remember to see and enjoy the country where you plan to spend atleast few years of your life. You chose to spend money to get there, so might as well enjoy during the stay


----------



## letstalk

darian21 said:


> I want to understand the activities to be performed during my first entry. I donot want to move there permanatly for a year but i want to make first entry in Jan 2015. The general advice is to get 1. phone sim ( makes sense) 2. Bank account (makes sense. What is the minimum amount i can open bank account. Any suggestion which bank suits expats) 3. Apply for Tax file number. ( i will not be earning there so is this really required .. Pls it take 28 days for them to issue one. I can be there for 28 days) 4. Enroll with Mdicare ( i will not be living there so does it make sense to get medicare card)



I did my entry visit in october before coming back to UAE. Below points will summarize my point of view 

1. Do buy a sim. Choose some network which also offers international roaming. I bought Lebara, though its cheap but it dont offer roaming

2. Do open a back account. NAB is a good option. They dont have min balance limit plus they offer u online banking. They also have non-interest option named "daily account". You can ask CSR for more details.

3. I didnt find any benefit in registering myself for TFN. One should apply for it when you are settled and earning out of their economy.

4. Its better to apply for medicare as soon as you reach there. God forbid if you need any medical care during your visit it can serve the purpose. It takes them 10 mins to process your application and card is delivered to you in a week time.


----------



## _shel

letstalk said:


> I did my entry visit in october before coming back to UAE. Below points will summarize my point of view
> 
> 1. Do buy a sim. Choose some network which also offers international roaming. I bought Lebara, though its cheap but it dont offer roaming
> 
> 2. Do open a back account. NAB is a good option. They dont have min balance limit plus they offer u online banking. They also have non-interest option named "daily account". You can ask CSR for more details.
> 
> 3. I didnt find any benefit in registering myself for TFN. One should apply for it when you are settled and earning out of their economy.
> 
> *4. Its better to apply for medicare as soon as you reach there. God forbid if you need any medical care during your visit it can serve the purpose. It takes them 10 mins to process your application and card is delivered to you in a week time.*


*
*

This would be fraud. Only residents in Australia are entitled to medicare, not permanent residents but people with PR or citizenship who reside permanently in Australia.


----------



## 733513

_shel said:


> [/B]
> 
> This would be fraud. Only residents in Australia are entitled to medicare, not permanent residents but people with PR or citizenship who reside permanently in Australia.


You're also entitled for medicare if you are in Australia and have applied for a permanent residence, so from the day you apply for it you become eligible for it.

I'm not too sure its fraud to have medicare whilst you're overseas. Do you know of any official web page documenting its illegal or inappropriate doing so?


----------



## syeralia

_shel said:


> This would be fraud. Only residents in Australia are entitled to medicare, not permanent residents but people with PR or citizenship who reside permanently in Australia.


Will we b entitle for centre link family tax benefit


----------



## _shel

syeralia said:


> Will we b entitle for centre link family tax benefit


 Not until Australia is your permanent home. If you are visiting then returning home no.


----------



## _shel

sugarboy said:


> You're also entitled for medicare if you are in Australia and have applied for a permanent residence, so from the day you apply for it you become eligible for it.
> 
> I'm not too sure its fraud to have medicare whilst you're overseas. Do you know of any official web page documenting its illegal or inappropriate doing so?


 You really need to stop informing people to commit illegal acts. You have filled in the medicare form, did you actually read it and the declaration at the bottom? 

You are only entitled to it when you apply for PR onshore because the assumption is you will be granted. Going abroad for short holidays is not a problem but extended stays are. 

You think the Australian tax payer would be happy to pay for the health care of millions of occasional visitors to Australia who are not paying tax themselves?

Eligibility for Medicare Card

_*Everyone who lives in Australia*—excluding Norfolk Island residents—is eligible for a Medicare card if they:

hold Australian citizenship
hold New Zealand citizenship (documentation required). More information on the Medicare enrolment for New Zealand citizens page
have been issued with a permanent visa
have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa), have permission to work in Australia or can prove relationship to an Australian Citizen — other requirements may also apply. Call us for more information_


You will see those words 'live in' on ever delaration. Hence why holidays out of Australia are fine as australia is still your home. If you are making first landing, dont have a home in Australia, dont know when you are returning you are NOT 'living there'

Medicare enrolment for returning residents

*Documents to confirm residency*_
You need to provide two documents from the lists below to prove your residency* in Australia*. Documents must be originals or certified copies. Photocopying isn’t available from Medicare Service Centres so please prepare them before visiting us.

*Documents from another country*
Sale of property (sale agreement)
Cessation of lease agreement for rental of property
Termination of employment (acceptance of resignation by employer)
Transit document for household goods and/or furniture
Closure of bank accounts, cancellation of health or property/contents insurance

*Documents from Australia*
Purchase of property (purchase agreement), gas/electricity account/s in same name
Lease agreement for rental of property, gas/electricity accounts in same name
Evidence of employment
Evidence of children at school/university
Private health insurance in Australia, property/contents insurance or opening of bank account[._


Is that enough 'official' evidence for you?


----------



## Leb

syeralia said:


> Will we b entitle for centre link family tax benefit


After landing is one of the most critical issues that we must be prepared for. Really till this moment I didn't find someone or an informative website to explain our real eligibility as new landers for the centerlink benefits. Fir example: University financial Aid, unemployment aid, etc. on the other hand will I pay taxes if my family onshore while I am offshore financing their stay in Aussie. Seniors please guide us.


----------



## saleh91

Ohey Kitkaat,

I was asking you about the "La Hukum" from syria, but that thread was removed. so basically it only needs to be certified by the syrian ministry of interior affairs no need for foreign affairs? also, is it ok if it says that I live in Latakia although I don't?

Regards


----------



## _shel

saleh91 said:


> Ohey Kitkaat,
> 
> I was asking you about the "La Hukum" from syria, but that thread was removed. so basically it only needs to be certified by the syrian ministry of interior affairs no need for foreign affairs? also, is it ok if it says that I live in Latakia although I don't?
> 
> Regards


 Its never ok to lie as part of your visa application.


----------



## _shel

Leb said:


> After landing is one of the most critical issues that we must be prepared for. Really till this moment I didn't find someone or an informative website to explain our real eligibility as new landers for the centerlink benefits. Fir example: University financial Aid, unemployment aid, etc. on the other hand will I pay taxes if my family onshore while I am offshore financing their stay in Aussie. Seniors please guide us.


 New residents are not entitled to centrelink including unemployment, until they have lived in Australia for 2 years. 
Paying tax doesnt change that, you need 2 years physical residence. 

Disability and old age pensions require 10 years residence. 

University financial loans is only available to citizens. PR get to pay local fees and get a small reduction in the fees but they must be paid upfront. 

Those with children can claim family tax benefit which is based on worldwide income. If both parents are working they can claim help with childcare fees. 

Tax residence depends where your home is and how much time you spend in Australia over the year.


----------



## KitKaat

saleh91 said:


> Ohey Kitkaat,
> 
> I was asking you about the "La Hukum" from syria, but that thread was removed. so basically it only needs to be certified by the syrian ministry of interior affairs no need for foreign affairs? also, is it ok if it says that I live in Latakia although I don't?
> 
> Regards


Hi there Saleh 
I did answer you on that thread but seems you missed reading before it got deleted.

My partner didn't get the "La hukom" certified by foreign affairs. 

I think you mean it will says that you are originally from that place not currently residing there.


----------



## _shel

KitKaat said:


> Hi there Saleh
> I did answer you on that thread but seems you missed reading before it got deleted.
> 
> My partner didn't get the "La hukom" certified by foreign affairs.
> 
> I think you mean it will says that you are originally from that place not currently residing there.


 You do realise nothing was deleted they were merged, hence still available in this thread


----------



## Leb

_shel said:


> New residents are not entitled to centrelink including unemployment, until they have lived in Australia for 2 years.
> Paying tax doesnt change that, you need 2 years physical residence.
> 
> Disability and old age pensions require 10 years residence.
> 
> University financial loans is only available to citizens. PR get to pay local fees and get a small reduction in the fees but they must be paid upfront.
> 
> Those with children can claim family tax benefit which is based on worldwide income. If both parents are working they can claim help with childcare fees.
> 
> Tax residence depends where your home is and how much time you spend in Australia over the year.


Thank you shel..


----------



## saleh91

KitKaat said:


> Hi there Saleh
> I did answer you on that thread but seems you missed reading before it got deleted.
> 
> My partner didn't get the "La hukom" certified by foreign affairs.
> 
> I think you mean it will says that you are originally from that place not currently residing there.


No it says that "محل الاقامة الحالي" which translates to "location of current residence". Also, I just noticed that it's written on it that it's only effective for 3 month from date of issue.  pfft the problem is that the only place to issue it, is from within syria since the syrian embassy is Saudi Arabia is closed, well they are closed in most countries for that matter :S


----------



## _shel

saleh91 said:


> No it says that "محل الاقامة الحالي" which translates to "location of current residence". Also, I just noticed that it's written on it that it's only effective for 3 month from date of issue.  pfft the problem is that the only place to issue it, is from within syria since the syrian embassy is Saudi Arabia is closed, well they are closed in most countries for that matter :S


 Contact your co about it. Given the situation there Australia will be willing to accept some not standard government documents. They are known to accept PCC not being issued from countries at war.


----------



## syeralia

_shel said:


> New residents are not entitled to centrelink including unemployment, until they have lived in Australia for 2 years.
> Paying tax doesnt change that, you need 2 years physical residence.
> 
> Disability and old age pensions require 10 years residence.
> 
> University financial loans is only available to citizens. PR get to pay local fees and get a small reduction in the fees but they must be paid upfront.
> 
> Those with children can claim family tax benefit which is based on worldwide income. If both parents are working they can claim help with childcare fees.
> 
> Tax residence depends where your home is and how much time you spend in Australia over the year.


This family tax benefit will start after 2 years or from the day I permanently move


----------



## KitKaat

saleh91 said:


> No it says that "محل الاقامة الحالي" which translates to "location of current residence". Also, I just noticed that it's written on it that it's only effective for 3 month from date of issue.  pfft the problem is that the only place to issue it, is from within syria since the syrian embassy is Saudi Arabia is closed, well they are closed in most countries for that matter :S


How come you are out of syria and still saying you are currently residing in Syria ! Try to fix it or maybe discuss the issue with your CO and highlight this issue. Good luck


----------



## TheExpatriate

saleh91 said:


> No it says that "محل الاقامة الحالي" which translates to "location of current residence". Also, I just noticed that it's written on it that it's only effective for 3 month from date of issue.  pfft the problem is that the only place to issue it, is from within syria since the syrian embassy is Saudi Arabia is closed, well they are closed in most countries for that matter :S


all PCCs are valid for immigration purposes in Australia for one year from issuance, regardless of what expiry dates are written on them


----------



## SuperMan1983

Guys 

I have a question specifically from the members of high risk countries who have already been granted their 189 visa 

My application was lodged on June 2014 with all docentation including PCC and medical, however my case officer requested PCC, my cv and form 80 again on September 2014. I provided the same documents again. Then on my question to the status of my application I received a stander response that it's under routine checks and they cannot tell the completion time now and that all the required info has been received. 

Pleae note that all those documents which were requested in September were marked as recived on October 2014 and team 13 contacted my agent on November 2014. 

Now the stargane thing that all those documents which were marked as recived
On October 2014 were again Marked as received on December 10, 2014. I don't know what does this means?

Let me know if anyone else has witnessed similar sort of situation 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Waqarali20005

please advise if some one is travelling from Islamabad to sydney in mid january?


----------



## Waqarali20005

syeralia said:


> This family tax benefit will start after 2 years or from the day I permanently move


from Day 01..


----------



## Leb

Waqarali20005 said:


> from Day 01..


I am confused... How R U so sure? Is there any document or link to refer to?


----------



## thewall

Leb said:


> I am confused... How R U so sure? Is there any document or link to refer to?


*Payments for families*

if your global Family income is under certain ceiling (eg. <100k)


----------



## MMS

SuperMan1983 said:


> Guys I have a question specifically from the members of high risk countries who have already been granted their 189 visa My application was lodged on June 2014 with all docentation including PCC and medical, however my case officer requested PCC, my cv and form 80 again on September 2014. I provided the same documents again. Then on my question to the status of my application I received a stander response that it's under routine checks and they cannot tell the completion time now and that all the required info has been received. Pleae note that all those documents which were requested in September were marked as recived on October 2014 and team 13 contacted my agent on November 2014. Now the stargane thing that all those documents which were marked as recived On October 2014 were again Marked as received on December 10, 2014. I don't know what does this means? Let me know if anyone else has witnessed similar sort of situation Sent from my iPhone


If additional documents have been sent for more then three weeks u can give them a call no harm in it.

I have read in this forum that team 13 is for ESC. U can double check with them by calling them and if that's the case they would let u know.


----------



## FnF

Guys i wana transfer money from pakistan to Australia 

Pls let me know anybody's experience how to go about it 

I guess bank transfer will change me huge bank fees

Is there any restriction to transfer amounts from pakistan to other countries especially if its a big sum

Pls suggest


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear friends

My daughter passport is renewed. I filled form 929. Now what to do at signature space.

Should I sign or keep it blank.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## msohaibkhan

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear friends
> 
> My daughter passport is renewed. I filled form 929. Now what to do at signature space.
> 
> Should I sign or keep it blank.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


I'd suggest to keep that blank and send scanned copy of only Bio page of passport along with the Form 929.


----------



## MMS

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear friends My daughter passport is renewed. I filled form 929. Now what to do at signature space. Should I sign or keep it blank. regards Saifuddin


The sign space on the passport is blank so keep it that way 
If that's what u r asking


----------



## FnF

Anybody on my last query pls????


----------



## samy25

SuperMan1983 said:


> Guys
> 
> I have a question specifically from the members of high risk countries who have already been granted their 189 visa
> 
> My application was lodged on June 2014 with all docentation including PCC and medical, however my case officer requested PCC, my cv and form 80 again on September 2014. I provided the same documents again. Then on my question to the status of my application I received a stander response that it's under routine checks and they cannot tell the completion time now and that all the required info has been received.
> 
> Pleae note that all those documents which were requested in September were marked as recived on October 2014 and team 13 contacted my agent on November 2014.
> 
> Now the stargane thing that all those documents which were marked as recived
> On October 2014 were again Marked as received on December 10, 2014. I don't know what does this means?
> 
> Let me know if anyone else has witnessed similar sort of situation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



ME
same happened from June to date. i observed my date changed to 9th december from 13 october on already received documents,.

So what is the clue? Did u call or find any hint??


----------



## bilal1

Heartiest congratulations on your direct grant bro.
When ur planning to move ?



MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.
> 
> Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.
> 
> All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.
> 
> Remember me in your wishes
> 
> 
> Timeline: visa lodged 25 October 2014, Medicals 9 November PCC 15 November, direct grant 11 December 2014.


----------



## MMS

bilal1 said:


> Heartiest congratulations on your direct grant bro. When ur planning to move ?


Thanks a lot man, move is still in plan phase may be early March or April


----------



## FnF

Guys i wana transfer money from pakistan to Australia 

Pls let me know anybody's experience how to go about it 

I guess bank transfer will change me huge bank fees

Is there any restriction to transfer amounts from pakistan to other countries especially if its a big sum

Pls suggest


----------



## expat.ict

Hi Guys,

Can anyone tell me if there is an other way of paying the Visa fees via Immi Account?? other than credit/debit card??

My payment was declined and then I asked the bank they said its due to the limit and the highest limit the told me is still few hundreds less than the visa fees, the visa fees is 3520 AUD and my limit I think is around 3300 I guess.

I have the Debit Card with Mastercard feature, I can not get any credit card here as I applied already and all banks rejected as I m a foreigner here.

What do I do?? ask a colleague or friend here to use their credit card and send money to their account??


----------



## TheExpatriate

expat.ict said:


> What do I do?? ask a colleague or friend here to use their credit card and send money to their account??


yes

I paid for a couple of my friends already and it went through, one of them got his visa already.


----------



## expat.ict

TheExpatriate said:


> yes
> 
> I paid for a couple of my friends already and it went through, one of them got his visa already.


sighhh....
so hard...will have to explain this situation to all of the people who I ask for it and then not sure if anyone will agree or not ....


----------



## sam1051

Dear FnF,

U need to open foreign currency account (may be USD / GBP or Euro account) in any bank in Pakistan. Preferably branch should be at some location where u can easily deposit foreign currency notes into your account safely and conveniently. There is no restriction to transfer money from foreign currency bank account out of Pakistan. You will be charged $25-$30 by Pakistani bank and nearly same amount by Australian bank. So around $50-$60 in total.

Regards





FnF said:


> Guys i wana transfer money from pakistan to Australia
> 
> Pls let me know anybody's experience how to go about it
> 
> I guess bank transfer will change me huge bank fees
> 
> Is there any restriction to transfer amounts from pakistan to other countries especially if its a big sum
> 
> Pls suggest


----------



## TheExpatriate

expat.ict said:


> sighhh....
> so hard...will have to explain this situation to all of the people who I ask for it and then not sure if anyone will agree or not ....


no traveler/prepaid cards ?


----------



## Awan's

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is an other way of paying the Visa fees via Immi Account?? other than credit/debit card??
> 
> My payment was declined and then I asked the bank they said its due to the limit and the highest limit the told me is still few hundreds less than the visa fees, the visa fees is 3520 AUD and my limit I think is around 3300 I guess.
> 
> I have the Debit Card with Mastercard feature, I can not get any credit card here as I applied already and all banks rejected as I m a foreigner here.
> 
> What do I do?? ask a colleague or friend here to use their credit card and send money to their account??


Yes you can pay from anyone's credit card
Just get their details and pay fees

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## SuperMan1983

samy25 said:


> ME
> same happened from June to date. i observed my date changed to 9th december from 13 october on already received documents,.
> 
> So what is the clue? Did u call or find any hint??


Wow what a co incidence 

No I did'nt called them. I prefer to wait!

However the date changed only happened to certain requested documents which are usually reviewed by team 13. What about you?


----------



## greenthumbs

SuperMan1983 said:


> Wow what a co incidence
> 
> No I did'nt called them. I prefer to wait!
> 
> However the date changed only happened to certain requested documents which are usually reviewed by team 13. What about you?


My date changed from sept to 12 dec yesterday and all docs which were stated required are now changed to recieved


----------



## alpha007

Can anyone recommend me good consultant in Lahore ?
What is your review about Zarnab ?


----------



## samy25

SuperMan1983 said:


> Wow what a co incidence
> 
> No I did'nt called them. I prefer to wait!
> 
> However the date changed only happened to certain requested documents which are usually reviewed by team 13. What about you?


ya my documents which were requested by co in sep , only they got changed in status.. watever the science.... m wishing for speedy grant. 

plus wishing n praying that last night incident in sydeny may not effect our cases..
MAy Allah Bless this world


----------



## samy25

alpha007 said:


> Can anyone recommend me good consultant in Lahore ?
> What is your review about Zarnab ?


y not doing it urself...
save money, have control on ur case


----------



## Hiki

*189 visa granted*

AlhamdulliAllah today on 16th December I got the 189 grant ... i didnt got any email .. i was just going through my portal and found that we have got the visa ... we got the visa of 4 persons till now ... But there is one problem that there is one dependent applicant and that grant havent came yet ... on the portal it is written with the dependent applicant that case finalized and department will contact you ... so now i dont know what is meant by this ... 
And best of luck for all the pending cases .. but remember that forget about your case and you wil get your visa ....


----------



## sultanshah

samy25 said:


> ya my documents which were requested by co in sep , only they got changed in status.. watever the science.... m wishing for speedy grant.
> 
> plus wishing n praying that last night incident in sydeny may not effect our cases..
> MAy Allah Bless this world


what about security checks..remember security checks take 12 months to complete apart from visa application process.


----------



## Seva

I am planning to apply for 190 visa with 65 points. I have already gotten my invitation. I have been living in Australia fir almost 4 years and have left in just once for a conference for a week. Can anyone let me know how long I need to wait to get my visa? How long for security check? Does not leaving Australia for a year make any difference in the security check period? I am from a very high risk country.
Thanks


----------



## BOLT

see .... what did I tell you few days back 

Hearteous congratulations.



Hiki said:


> AlhamdulliAllah today on 16th December I got the 189 grant ... i didnt got any email .. i was just going through my portal and found that we have got the visa ... we got the visa of 4 persons till now ... But there is one problem that there is one dependent applicant and that grant havent came yet ... on the portal it is written with the dependent applicant that case finalized and department will contact you ... so now i dont know what is meant by this ...
> And best of luck for all the pending cases .. but remember that forget about your case and you wil get your visa ....


----------



## Hiki

BOLT said:


> see .... what did I tell you few days back
> 
> Hearteous congratulations.


Thanks very much ... inshAllah you will also get your grant very soon in these coming days ... but tell me what to do about the dependent applicant grant ... its written that its finalized and dept will contact you ...


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hiki said:


> Thanks very much ... inshAllah you will also get your grant very soon in these coming days ... but tell me what to do about the dependent applicant grant ... its written that its finalized and dept will contact you ...


give them a call


----------



## BOLT

yes, call them like Expatriate said.




Hiki said:


> Thanks very much ... inshAllah you will also get your grant very soon in these coming days ... but tell me what to do about the dependent applicant grant ... its written that its finalized and dept will contact you ...


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

All the documents I submitted are shown as received in the immi-account portal except "Form-80", although, I submitted it 2 months back.


Does it mean that my file has not been transferred to Team-13 for security-checks?

Can anyone comment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bilal1

Yes, you can ask your friends to do it if they have limit, else if you have any reference in Australia, he / she can pay your fee.



expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is an other way of paying the Visa fees via Immi Account?? other than credit/debit card??
> 
> My payment was declined and then I asked the bank they said its due to the limit and the highest limit the told me is still few hundreds less than the visa fees, the visa fees is 3520 AUD and my limit I think is around 3300 I guess.
> 
> I have the Debit Card with Mastercard feature, I can not get any credit card here as I applied already and all banks rejected as I m a foreigner here.
> 
> What do I do?? ask a colleague or friend here to use their credit card and send money to their account??


----------



## bilal1

Congrates bro.



Hiki said:


> AlhamdulliAllah today on 16th December I got the 189 grant ... i didnt got any email .. i was just going through my portal and found that we have got the visa ... we got the visa of 4 persons till now ... But there is one problem that there is one dependent applicant and that grant havent came yet ... on the portal it is written with the dependent applicant that case finalized and department will contact you ... so now i dont know what is meant by this ...
> And best of luck for all the pending cases .. but remember that forget about your case and you wil get your visa ....


----------



## Jzk

Hi Everyone.I didn't directly seek help from this forum as I hired a consultant but i did to through it every now and then to keep up.I came to Australia on a 475 visa and recently got my 887 Permanent visa so just wanted to tell you folks that yes Pakistanis or other high risk Country applicants are getting the 475 to 887 visa and I think not everyone is put through the security check.I am from Pakistan too and applied 887 visa on 22nd September 2014 and got my PR today i.e. 16 Dec 2014

Good luck with your applications.Cheers


----------



## TheExpatriate

Jzk said:


> Hi Everyone.I didn't directly seek help from this forum as I hired a consultant but i did to through it every now and then to keep up.I came to Australia on a 475 visa and recently got my 887 Permanent visa so just wanted to tell you folks that yes Pakistanis or other high risk Country applicants are getting the 475 to 887 visa and I think not everyone is put through the security check.I am from Pakistan too and applied 887 visa on 22nd September 2014 and got my PR today i.e. 16 Dec 2014 Good luck with your applications.Cheers


Some visa types process faster, 190 for instance


----------



## 733513

Jzk said:


> Hi Everyone.I didn't directly seek help from this forum as I hired a consultant but i did to through it every now and then to keep up.I came to Australia on a 475 visa and recently got my 887 Permanent visa so just wanted to tell you folks that yes Pakistanis or other high risk Country applicants are getting the 475 to 887 visa and I think not everyone is put through the security check.I am from Pakistan too and applied 887 visa on 22nd September 2014 and got my PR today i.e. 16 Dec 2014
> 
> Good luck with your applications.Cheers


Very fortunate mate, great news and all the best for your future endeavors.

I applied on 30th December 2013, still waiting for my 887.

I think it depends on when your application is assessed, if at that that time DIBP policy and guidelines matches your profile then they send your case for ESC.

In any case, good luck guys.


----------



## bilal1

Hi guys,
Anyone used NAB (National Australia Bank) service "Pre-open your Australian bank account before you leave home".

I just go through the link and I hope its the best way to open an account in NAB before landing in Australia. Please follow the link below and share remarks / experience. 

Moving to Australia - NAB

BR-Bilal


----------



## Waqarali20005

bilal1 said:


> Hi guys,
> Anyone used NAB (National Australia Bank) service "Pre-open your Australian bank account before you leave home".
> 
> I just go through the link and I hope its the best way to open an account in NAB before landing in Australia. Please follow the link below and share remarks / experience.
> 
> Moving to Australia - NAB
> 
> BR-Bilal


I opened an account with NAB before arriving here. You can deposit the money from overseas but can not withdraw until you visit their branch and show them your proof of identity.


----------



## emran

Hey Guys,

As I have seen the external checks in Pakistan, it takes up till 12 months for us 189 visas. As for applicants from India takes less.

Our agencies need to be a little proactive as this is really an insane amount of times. If we compare the application with 190 visas. Same Country same agencies, but less priority.


----------



## KitKaat

emran said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> As I have seen the external checks in Pakistan, it takes up till 12 months for us 189 visas. As for applicants from India takes less.
> 
> Our agencies need to be a little proactive as this is really an insane amount of times. If we compare the application with 190 visas. Same Country same agencies, but less priority.



What about partner visa (309/100)you dont know how long that take ?

Our form 80 went to "ASIO" in late march. Thats 9 months and i am not sure how long gonna take


----------



## emran

KitKaat said:


> What about partner visa (309/100)you dont know how long that take ?
> 
> Our form 80 went to "ASIO" in late march. Thats 9 months and i am not sure how long gonna take


I am not sure about Partner visa. 

But I have uploaded all my documents, including Form 80 for myself and wife, PCC Pakistan and Medical which was done on 9th January 2014 (which I think I have to do again as it will expire). So, with all documents front loaded. Lets see when is the outcome.


----------



## KitKaat

emran said:


> I am not sure about Partner visa.
> 
> But I have uploaded all my documents, including Form 80 for myself and wife, PCC Pakistan and Medical which was done on 9th January 2014 (which I think I have to do again as it will expire). So, with all documents front loaded. Lets see when is the outcome.


Ask your CO when did he/she sends form 80 to ASIO. Btw, goodluck


----------



## TheExpatriate

KitKaat said:


> Ask your CO when did he/she sends form 80 to ASIO. Btw, goodluck


there is no such thing as "Form 80 to ASIO"

ASIO does ESC based on all documents, Form 80 does not signify ESC.

I was asked for 80 and 1221 for myself, and 80 for my wife, and we weren't subjected to ESC.


You can always ask about the status, but DIBP will not reveal when ASIO started or finished their work. You can also inquire with IGIS about your ESC status, only if/when you have applied more than 1 year ago


----------



## _shel

I filled form 80 several times, i also filled it for my then 9 month old son. Fairly sure my baby didnt have external security checks.


----------



## KitKaat

TheExpatriate said:


> there is no such thing as "Form 80 to ASIO"
> 
> ASIO does ESC based on all documents, Form 80 does not signify ESC.
> 
> I was asked for 80 and 1221 for myself, and 80 for my wife, and we weren't subjected to ESC.
> 
> You can always ask about the status, but DIBP will not reveal when ASIO started or finished their work. You can also inquire with IGIS about your ESC status, only if/when you have applied more than 1 year ago


My CO didnt mention that ESC thing... what is stand for ? I've nearly gonna hit 15 months since lodging my partner visa and still waiting I am not sure why does it take that long and I don't know where does it gonna take too ..


----------



## _shel

15 months thats shocking! You from Pakistan? Male/Female?


----------



## KitKaat

_shel said:


> 15 months thats shocking! You from Pakistan? Male/Female?


No my partner is from Syria and we have been together 7 years we have 2 kids one with autism and one is going to be 5 years old this 25th of Dec :-( .. she's gonna have her birthday without her father.


----------



## TheExpatriate

KitKaat said:


> No my partner is from Syria and we have been together 7 years we have 2 kids one with autism and one is going to be 5 years old this 25th of Dec :-( .. she's gonna have her birthday without her father.


how long have you been apart?


----------



## KitKaat

TheExpatriate said:


> how long have you been apart?


3 months


----------



## Hiki

today i called DIBP for the remaining pending grant of the dependent applicant (brother of main applicant) .. let me tell you that till know whatever docs have co asked regarding the dependent applicant we have provided that as required and on proper time ... So Co told me that till now they are not properly satisfied with the dependents case ... co also told that they are reviewing it and checking it again ... so seniors tell me that what can we do in this case ... Each and every doc was proper original and sent as other docs were sent ... They also told that in jan they will contact us


----------



## _shel

KitKaat said:


> No my partner is from Syria and we have been together 7 years we have 2 kids one with autism and one is going to be 5 years old this 25th of Dec :-( .. she's gonna have her birthday without her father.


 You realise there is a high likelihood your child may not be granted a visa. Which means you would not also?


----------



## KitKaat

_shel said:


> You realise there is a high likelihood your child may not be granted a visa. Which means you would not also?


I think you misunderstood, I am Australian and both my daughters too.


----------



## _shel

KitKaat said:


> I think you misunderstood, I am Australian and both my daughters too.


 Yes, for some reason I thought you were in Syria and he had PR!! Well that is good then, immigration is a nightmare when it comes to childhood health. 

What have they said about the delay? There is a 12 month processing time and they are well over it. I would be getting your MP involved. They can usually write a few letters and make a few phone calls to get things moving.


----------



## KitKaat

_shel said:


> Yes, for some reason I thought you were in Syria and he had PR!! Well that is good then, immigration is a nightmare when it comes to childhood health.
> 
> What have they said about the delay? There is a 12 month processing time and they are well over it. I would be getting your MP involved. They can usually write a few letters and make a few phone calls to get things moving.


Yeah well we used to live there for sometime, but we flew from there and left our house and belongings. After awhile once we left everything gone, we then went to Egypt - Alex and applied Visa 309 in Cairo. I did lodge a complain to the IGIS and to the DIBP. Then again wrote a compain to Scott Morrison - the minister. I spoke to them all, external check is out of their jurisdiction and they don't have any authority over them. According to them - Ofcourse.


----------



## _shel

Yes, they always say that. Of course they could control it if they felt they should be bothered. Not right to be this far over standard processing times for a spouse visa. Spouses of Australian citizens should never be hindered in the process like this. I'd still see your MP, harass them in fact phoning daily until they do something.


----------



## dm360

AoA guys, Can somebody guide me to obtain PCC in Pakistan. For last 6 years I am living in Islamabad , before that I was in karachi for 10 years. How to obtain PCC from both cities?


----------



## samy25

dm360 said:


> AoA guys, Can somebody guide me to obtain PCC in Pakistan. For last 6 years I am living in Islamabad , before that I was in karachi for 10 years. How to obtain PCC from both cities?


i dont know abt karachi but for islamabad i can guide you

1- download form from islamabad police website
2- fill it accordingly and attach required stuff
3-Go to SSp office (G-11) commissioner office building and get it marked for your related police station
4- Go to police station of your residential area (marked by SSp office) and get it stamped and verified . 
5- get back to SSp office with stamped form and submit, they will tell you the time when to collect


----------



## Hiki

today i called DIBP for the remaining pending grant of the dependent applicant (brother of main applicant) .. let me tell you that till know whatever docs have co asked regarding the dependent applicant we have provided that as required and on proper time ... So Co told me that till now they are not properly satisfied with the dependents case ... co also told that they are reviewing it and checking it again ... so seniors tell me that what can we do in this case ... Each and every doc was proper original and sent as other docs were sent ... They also told that in jan they will contact us


----------



## _shel

If your brother is an adult it is very hard to prove dependence and not unusual for it to be rejected. Sisters are easier to add from some countries but adult men would generally be working and able to take care of themselves.


----------



## samy25

Hiki said:


> today i called DIBP for the remaining pending grant of the dependent applicant (brother of main applicant) .. let me tell you that till know whatever docs have co asked regarding the dependent applicant we have provided that as required and on proper time ... So Co told me that till now they are not properly satisfied with the dependents case ... co also told that they are reviewing it and checking it again ... so seniors tell me that what can we do in this case ... Each and every doc was proper original and sent as other docs were sent ... They also told that in jan they will contact us


how old your brother is?


----------



## dm360

Dear bro , Only Islamabad PCC will be OK for me or should I get last city's as well?
Also , my wife married to me this year and she was also living in another city before marriage so does she need 2 PCCs as well.




samy25 said:


> i dont know abt karachi but for islamabad i can guide you
> 
> 1- download form from islamabad police website
> 2- fill it accordingly and attach required stuff
> 3-Go to SSp office (G-11) commissioner office building and get it marked for your related police station
> 4- Go to police station of your residential area (marked by SSp office) and get it stamped and verified .
> 5- get back to SSp office with stamped form and submit, they will tell you the time when to collect


----------



## Hiki

samy25 said:


> how old your brother is?


24 years .... but as u know Pakistan is different from foreign countries .. People dont get jobs so easily and timely and they are dependent rather on brothers or parents ...


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hiki said:


> 24 years .... but as u know Pakistan is different from foreign countries .. People dont get jobs so easily and timely and they are dependent rather on brothers or parents ...


well, you're applying for immigration to Australia, and Australian laws/rules apply. Family = nuclear family, not extended family. Family means spouse and kids. 

I highly doubt you'd be able to pull it


----------



## TheExpatriate

I recall an Egyptian 190 applicant here who was forced at the end to withdraw his mother as a dependent since DIBP wasn't satisfied. 

Adult brother is highly unlikely to get through


----------



## samy25

i agree...


----------



## samy25

dm360 said:


> Dear bro , Only Islamabad PCC will be OK for me or should I get last city's as well?
> Also , my wife married to me this year and she was also living in another city before marriage so does she need 2 PCCs as well.


Yes,
last ten years PCC of every place you and your wife have been lived.


----------



## MMS

TheExpatriate said:


> I recall an Egyptian 190 applicant here who was forced at the end to withdraw his mother as a dependent since DIBP wasn't satisfied.
> 
> Adult brother is highly unlikely to get through



This is the first time i am seeing this i was under impression it is either all or none. 

So basically DIBP takes each case as independent?


----------



## TheExpatriate

MMS said:


> This is the first time i am seeing this i was under impression it is either all or none.
> 
> So basically DIBP takes each case as independent?


All or none for health, character, and immigration fraud cases. Sometimes when there are no such concerns, however you do not meet their definition of "dependence", without making bogus claims or submitting bogus documents, they are willing to talk about letting it go through without that unapproved dependent.


----------



## Hrsid

Dear Forum mates,

Got the grant on 11-Dec-14 (Alhamdulillah). Would like to thank each and everyone, who assisted all the way through in one way or another 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hiki

TheExpatriate said:


> I recall an Egyptian 190 applicant here who was forced at the end to withdraw his mother as a dependent since DIBP wasn't satisfied.
> 
> Adult brother is highly unlikely to get through


Well in these almost 2 years DIBP have asked several times about different type of documents for the dependent case ... We have provided each and every document as they have asked on time ... some docs were even made by the notary public as well ... other docs were mainly attested by notary ... So now can you guide me please that what kind of other docs can we provide to satisfy them ... thanks


----------



## _shel

Hiki said:


> Well in these almost 2 years DIBP have asked several times about different type of documents for the dependent case ... We have provided each and every document as they have asked on time ... some docs were even made by the notary public as well ... other docs were mainly attested by notary ... So now can you guide me please that what kind of other docs can we provide to satisfy them ... thanks


 Probably not much. Unless your brother is mentally challanged you will find it difficult ti get him granted. 

Are your parents alive?
Is he working or studying? 
If studying has he been continuously since leaving school? 
Why is he unable to work?
When did he become your dependent?
Where do you all live? In the same home? Owned by who?


----------



## danish160

Hrsid said:


> Dear Forum mates,
> 
> Got the grant on 11-Dec-14 (Alhamdulillah). Would like to thank each and everyone, who assisted all the way through in one way or another
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Congratulations! Can you tell me when did u receive the call for Medical/PCC or did you upload before CO's request? And when did your ESC start?


----------



## Hiki

_shel said:


> Probably not much. Unless your brother is mentally challanged you will find it difficult ti get him granted.
> 
> Are your parents alive?
> Is he working or studying?
> If studying has he been continuously since leaving school?
> Why is he unable to work?
> When did he become your dependent?
> Where do you all live? In the same home? Owned by who?


Yes parents are alive
Studying but it just finished
hmm studies is almost continous
well as you are from england and situation here in pakistan is quite different so no job till now .
hmmm dependent since 8 9 years
live in same house which is owned by father....


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hiki said:


> Yes parents are alive
> Studying but it just finished
> hmm studies is almost continous
> well as you are from england and situation here in pakistan is quite different so no job till now .
> hmmm dependent since 8 9 years
> live in same house which is owned by father....


Sorry Bhai .... looks - to me - like it won't fly 

I hope I turn out to be wrong


----------



## _shel

Hiki said:


> Yes parents are alive
> Studying but it just finished
> hmm studies is almost continous
> well as you are from england and situation here in pakistan is quite different so no job till now .
> hmmm dependent since 8 9 years
> live in same house which is owned by father....


 So he is not your dependent. Your parents are alive thus if he is anyones dependent he is theres not yours. Shown by the fact you live in your fathers home.
He is no longer studying and 25 = not dependent. 

My being from England has nothing to do with Australian migration Law, neither has the situation in Pakistan.


----------



## TheExpatriate

_shel said:


> So he is not your dependent. Your parents are alive thus if he is anyones dependent he is theres not yours. Shown by the fact you live in your fathers home.
> He is no longer studying and 25 = not dependent.
> 
> My being from England has nothing to do with Australian migration Law, neither has the situation in Pakistan.


yes, even your OWN child that is older than 18, once graduated OR turned 25 whichever comes first, cannot be sponsored on a child visa ....... and again, brother in Australia is not a dependent and is not immediate family.


My "brother" visa for the US is going to take no less than 15-20 years because of similar factors, brothers being last in priority


----------



## _shel

Exactly, applicants with children age 18 & 19 who have not gone to university or college have their application rejected because are adults and they should be working and taking care of themselves. Quite irrelevant that they dont have a job or even cant find one. Its based on Australian values and that is what they consider to be an independent person.


----------



## Oz Boy

Hrsid said:


> Dear Forum mates,
> 
> Got the grant on 11-Dec-14 (Alhamdulillah). Would like to thank each and everyone, who assisted all the way through in one way or another
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Congrats mate ... 

Hope we get ours too in 2014 ...

Best of Luck


----------



## 733513

Hrsid said:


> Dear Forum mates,
> 
> Got the grant on 11-Dec-14 (Alhamdulillah). Would like to thank each and everyone, who assisted all the way through in one way or another
> 
> Good luck to everyone!



Hello,

Congratulations and all the best.

Can you please shed some more light on the following two events in your timeline:

1. Team 13 Form80&1221 request 04-Sep-13

When did you submit these docs to Team 13?

2. Team 13 additional info request 01-Oct -13

What did they ask for you here?

It looks like it takes approx 14 months for ESC to complete.


----------



## 733513

Oz Boy said:


> Congrats mate ...
> 
> Hope we get ours too in 2014 ...
> 
> Best of Luck



Oz Boy, were you ever contacted by Team 13?


----------



## BOLT

Hiki I can understand that you want to sponsor your brother or support him through dependent visa, which shows your sincerity as brother.

But seriously, he is considered dependent on your parents. This is same wether Pakistani or any other national. Your parents are alive 'mashallah' and he is quite an adult. If this is the situation that you mentioned, I am sorry to say that DIBP will not give him visa, unless your brother is extremely lucky.

However, let me suggest you the more appropriate way. Drop him from application, go Australia and in few years or asap possible, sponsor him. Not only that he will get extra points but for his move, he will be having his elder brother in Aussie and he can then very comfortably get settled. In this way he will be avoiding all hardships that you will be going through once you move now.

Even more appropriate would be if you can first get him admitted in a university for postgraduate program or get a job for him. subsequently he can apply for PR. 




Hiki said:


> Yes parents are alive
> Studying but it just finished
> hmm studies is almost continous
> well as you are from england and situation here in pakistan is quite different so no job till now .
> hmmm dependent since 8 9 years
> live in same house which is owned by father....


----------



## Oz Boy

sugarboy said:


> Oz Boy, were you ever contacted by Team 13?


Yup twice in early 2014.

Once regarding my education and finally regarding my travel history...


----------



## IA_

Hi,
By the Grace of GOD, I got my Grant, subclass 189. All documents including meds, pcc, Form 80,1221 etc were front loaded. 

I just want to inform all my fellow countrymen that your cases are not being delayed intentionally by immi department. IMMI department is not having any discretion with respect to countries. the delaying of cases are dependent on individual bases only.

I know some other people from Pak whose cases are finalized within 3 months after visa lodging and they all have applied after 1 July 2014.

Complete your documentation in all aspects. Notarized them in the best way. Submit all the documents which you think are appropriate and please please please dont wait for the CO assignment. 

Dont wait for the CO email and then go for PCC and meds. Do them before time. Try to frontload all the documents.


Complete details are as follows:

IELTS: 7 March 2014 (7 in all)
ACS Submitted: 10 June 2014 (261111)
ACS +ve: 2 July 2014

EOI submitted: 5 July 2014
EOI Accepted: 7 August 2014

VISA lodged: 8 Sep 2014
CO allocated: 4 Nov 2014
Grant: 16 Dec 2014


Thanks. I hope that all my fellow countrymen will get their grants soon.



Take Care
IA_


----------



## IA_

I would like to thank this forum as I was a silent user and never did any posts before. But I have followed all the main threads and get all the guidance from this FORUM.

I have not hired any agent. Applied as an independent applicant.


----------



## Oz Boy

IA_ said:


> Hi,
> By the Grace of GOD, I got my Grant, subclass 189. All documents including meds, pcc, Form 80,1221 etc were front loaded.
> 
> I just want to inform all my fellow countrymen that your cases are not being delayed intentionally by immi department. IMMI department is not having any discretion with respect to countries. the delaying of cases are dependent on individual bases only.
> 
> I know some other people from Pak whose cases are finalized within 3 months after visa lodging and they all have applied after 1 July 2014.
> 
> Complete your documentation in all aspects. Notarized them in the best way. Submit all the documents which you think are appropriate and please please please dont wait for the CO assignment.
> 
> Dont wait for the CO email and then go for PCC and meds. Do them before time. Try to frontload all the documents.
> 
> 
> Complete details are as follows:
> 
> IELTS: 7 March 2014 (7 in all)
> ACS Submitted: 10 June 2014 (261111)
> ACS +ve: 2 July 2014
> 
> EOI submitted: 5 July 2014
> EOI Accepted: 7 August 2014
> 
> VISA lodged: 8 Sep 2014
> Grant: 16 Dec 2014
> 
> 
> Thanks. I hope that all my fellow countrymen will get their grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Take Care
> IA_



Oh wow what a speedy grant...

Many many congratulations mate... 

You r indeed very lucky... We have been waiting since August 2013 and still got no clue...

It seems that DIBP and ASIO have streamlined their processes for Pakistanis. I know few 189 applicants who applied after Jun-14 and got their grants in 3 to 4 months time...

Oh God, this wait is killing me, am losing hope to survive...


----------



## IA_

Oz Boy said:


> Oh wow what a speedy grant...
> 
> Many many congratulations mate...
> 
> You r indeed very lucky... We have been waiting since August 2013 and still got no clue...
> 
> It seems that DIBP and ASIO have streamlined their processes for Pakistanis. I know few 189 applicants who applied after Jun-14 and got their grants in 3 to 4 months time...
> 
> Oh God, this wait is killing me, am losing hope to survive...




Dont lose hope brother. GOD be with you. You will be granted soon.
I know its a tough time but you will get success


----------



## 733513

Oz Boy said:


> Oh wow what a speedy grant...
> 
> Many many congratulations mate...
> 
> You r indeed very lucky... We have been waiting since August 2013 and still got no clue...
> 
> It seems that DIBP and ASIO have streamlined their processes for Pakistanis. I know few 189 applicants who applied after Jun-14 and got their grants in 3 to 4 months time...
> 
> Oh God, this wait is killing me, am losing hope to survive...


Correct, new applicants seems like are not subject to ESC (Great for them).

However, it seems like everyone applied before this policy change will have to wait for their results to come through before their case can be progressed. I hope I am wrong 

Hang in there mate, hopefully its closing in for you.

Hope they treat everyone reasonably equally.


----------



## Oz Boy

Thanks bro...

I fail to understand the way DIBP is dealing with the cases, why don't they put earlier cases on priority???

It's completely ridiculous to hear that those applicants who applied after the revised processing times are dealt within the new time frame whereas those applied earlier are placed on the bottom... It should be dealt on FIFO basis..

Don't take me wrong, I m just talking about the principles. Glad to hear that cases r moving forward at fast pace, especially yours is definitely a positive sign...

Do remember us in your prayers... 

TC...



IA_ said:


> Dont lose hope brother. GOD be with you. You will be granted soon.
> I know its a tough time but you will get success


----------



## 733513

Oz Boy said:


> Thanks bro...
> 
> I fail to understand the way DIBP is dealing with the cases, why don't they put earlier cases on priority???
> 
> It's completely ridiculous to hear that those applicants who applied after the revised processing times are dealt within the new time frame whereas those applied earlier are placed on the bottom... It should be dealt on FIFO basis..
> 
> Don't take me wrong, I m just talking about the principles. Glad to hear that cases r moving forward at fast pace, especially yours is definitely a positive sign...
> 
> Do remember us in your prayers...
> 
> TC...


Yeah agreed on principal.

I just hope they have a plan to streamline old applications as well. I doubt it, but can only hope for it. Its basically like if you're selling cigarettes and doubt someone's age and ask for their ID and they say they don't have one on them, then you technically can't sell them the cigarettes without actually looking at a valid ID. I don't think ASIO will cancel all of the old ESCs (Although they have cancelled a whole bunch of humanitarian visa security referrals in the past).

Also Recently the government introduced TPV and SHEV for almost 30k IMA's (Legacy Caseload). I fear that once this starts to get processed ASIO checks will start taking longer as these applications will be treated and resolved on a priority basis.

Anyway, would love to see as many grants as possible.


----------



## IA_

I can understand your situation Oz bro.

I posted about my case just for showing that there are positive cases as well. Because when I was going through this blog, I always had following regrets that 

- I have mistakenly applied for 189 and I should have applied for 190
- I felt regret that people from my country are suffering from a lengthy processing of grant.


When I get th grant, i thought to make an account on this blog and share with my brothers of PK that there is a hope.

I personally know a number of people who got grants in 3-4 months and they all are from PK but they never ever returned to this forum after getting Grant.

But I thought to share a positive hope with my brothers. So dont worry my brothers. You all will get the grant soon.


----------



## IA_

Also I have noticed one thing that PK guys are hesitant in uploading everything at the time of lodging their VISAs.

They used to wait till last hour and used to upload Meds and PCC when the CO asks. Also people dont upload form 80.

Please try to front load all the documents so that CO cant be bothered and ask you to upload more documents.


----------



## IA_

A positive thing about Indian immigration aspirants is that they frontload each and everything when they are lodging their VISAs.

We should learn this as well.

Dont worry brothers, you all will get grants soon.


----------



## bilal1

Congrates bro.



Hrsid said:


> Dear Forum mates,
> 
> Got the grant on 11-Dec-14 (Alhamdulillah). Would like to thank each and everyone, who assisted all the way through in one way or another
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bilal1

Special congrates bro,
Superb timelines as 189 case applicant.



IA_ said:


> Hi,
> By the Grace of GOD, I got my Grant, subclass 189. All documents including meds, pcc, Form 80,1221 etc were front loaded.
> 
> I just want to inform all my fellow countrymen that your cases are not being delayed intentionally by immi department. IMMI department is not having any discretion with respect to countries. the delaying of cases are dependent on individual bases only.
> 
> I know some other people from Pak whose cases are finalized within 3 months after visa lodging and they all have applied after 1 July 2014.
> 
> Complete your documentation in all aspects. Notarized them in the best way. Submit all the documents which you think are appropriate and please please please dont wait for the CO assignment.
> 
> Dont wait for the CO email and then go for PCC and meds. Do them before time. Try to frontload all the documents.
> 
> 
> Complete details are as follows:
> 
> IELTS: 7 March 2014 (7 in all)
> ACS Submitted: 10 June 2014 (261111)
> ACS +ve: 2 July 2014
> 
> EOI submitted: 5 July 2014
> EOI Accepted: 7 August 2014
> 
> VISA lodged: 8 Sep 2014
> CO allocated: 4 Nov 2014
> Grant: 16 Dec 2014
> 
> 
> Thanks. I hope that all my fellow countrymen will get their grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Take Care
> IA_


----------



## srmumtaz

AlhamdulliAllah; i got the grant on 18 Dec 2014. 
Although i was a silent follower of this thread; but i thank each and every active member on this page. You thoughts and views were very helpful. And the post were very good time killing in the events of waiting frustration 

Patience is the key guys. Also chase the external security authorities for updates on your case, and front load everything.

i think they have picked up speed; as can be seen on my signature, it took me 15months.

Wish everyone best of luck. 
SRMUMTAZ


----------



## srmumtaz

Does someone has experience with bringing old parents to australia? where the parents were not part of the application process.

TIA
SRMUMTAZ


----------



## Leb

srmumtaz said:


> AlhamdulliAllah; i got the grant on 18 Dec 2014.
> Although i was a silent follower of this thread; but i thank each and every active member on this page. You thoughts and views were very helpful. And the post were very good time killing in the events of waiting frustration
> 
> Patience is the key guys. Also chase the external security authorities for updates on your case, and front load everything.
> 
> i think they have picked up speed; as can be seen on my signature, it took me 15months.
> 
> Wish everyone best of luck.
> SRMUMTAZ


U guys are giving me the patience to wait. I will complete 12 months after one week. 
By the way mumtaz, u lodged in 2012 or 2013?


----------



## srmumtaz

Leb said:


> U guys are giving me the patience to wait. I will complete 12 months after one week.
> By the way mumtaz, u lodged in 2012 or 2013?


whopps, my bad, just realised the year mistake. it was 2013. updated the signature aswell.


----------



## TheExpatriate

srmumtaz said:


> Does someone has experience with bringing old parents to australia? where the parents were not part of the application process.
> 
> TIA
> SRMUMTAZ


You need to move to Australia, live 2 years minimum, then sponsor them for contributory parent visa (costs roughly $80K for both parents, $14K out of which are refunded after 10 years minus any centrelink payments they received during these years) .....


----------



## TheExpatriate

Leb said:


> U guys are giving me the patience to wait. I will complete 12 months after one week.
> By the way mumtaz, u lodged in 2012 or 2013?


you can contact IGIS after that week to ask them about your ESC status with ASIO


----------



## Oz Boy

IA_ said:


> Also I have noticed one thing that PK guys are hesitant in uploading everything at the time of lodging their VISAs.
> 
> They used to wait till last hour and used to upload Meds and PCC when the CO asks. Also people dont upload form 80.
> 
> Please try to front load all the documents so that CO cant be bothered and ask you to upload more documents.


Appreciate your contribution mate...

You are correct in saying that many people wait till last hour instructions from CO.

Well in my case, I have already submitted the renewed PCC. So much so that I have also uploaded my Polio Vaccination certificate, what else could u expect?

Hope we get ours in the coming week...


----------



## Leb

TheExpatriate said:


> you can contact IGIS after that week to ask them about your ESC status with ASIO


Do u think it helps speeding my application up? Or I should wait for the average 15 months? I remember Bolt contacted them with no result!!! and How to contact IGIS by the way?


----------



## sultanshah

IA_ said:


> Hi,
> By the Grace of GOD, I got my Grant, subclass 189. All documents including meds, pcc, Form 80,1221 etc were front loaded.
> 
> I just want to inform all my fellow countrymen that your cases are not being delayed intentionally by immi department. IMMI department is not having any discretion with respect to countries. the delaying of cases are dependent on individual bases only.
> 
> I know some other people from Pak whose cases are finalized within 3 months after visa lodging and they all have applied after 1 July 2014.
> 
> Complete your documentation in all aspects. Notarized them in the best way. Submit all the documents which you think are appropriate and please please please dont wait for the CO assignment.
> 
> Dont wait for the CO email and then go for PCC and meds. Do them before time. Try to frontload all the documents.
> 
> 
> Complete details are as follows:
> 
> IELTS: 7 March 2014 (7 in all)
> ACS Submitted: 10 June 2014 (261111)
> ACS +ve: 2 July 2014
> 
> EOI submitted: 5 July 2014
> EOI Accepted: 7 August 2014
> 
> VISA lodged: 8 Sep 2014
> CO allocated: 4 Nov 2014
> Grant: 16 Dec 2014
> 
> 
> Thanks. I hope that all my fellow countrymen will get their grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Take Care
> IA_


Salam,

Bro I would like to congratulate you on your success. please can you tell me that you applied from pakistan or abroad. Also please tell me your city in Pakistan and you made PCC for what period. I am from Islamabad and complete 65 points. I was relectant to apply for 189 but after seeing your post it has given me a new hope and encouraged me to rethink over my decision. Please do reply me. thnx


----------



## Oz Boy

Hi Expatriate,

is Balance of Family test required for Contributory parent visa?

How could a person sponsor his parents if he is only one of the children to settle in Aus?



TheExpatriate said:


> You need to move to Australia, live 2 years minimum, then sponsor them for contributory parent visa (costs roughly $80K for both parents, $14K out of which are refunded after 10 years minus any centrelink payments they received during these years) .....


----------



## TheExpatriate

Leb said:


> Do u think it helps speeding my application up? Or I should wait for the average 15 months? I remember Bolt contacted them with no result!!! and How to contact IGIS by the way?


I don't think it would hurt, since IGIS will nudge ASIO, if it's not done, they at least "pinged" it ...... if it's done, it means you're in the last mile ...... 


Google for IGIS page and find their contact us link


----------



## TheExpatriate

Oz Boy said:


> Hi Expatriate,
> 
> is Balance of Family test required for Contributory parent visa?
> 
> How could a person sponsor his parents if he is only one of the children to settle in Aus?


yes required, and if you're one of two, you can, if you're one of 3+, you can't


----------



## 733513

srmumtaz said:


> AlhamdulliAllah; i got the grant on 18 Dec 2014.
> Although i was a silent follower of this thread; but i thank each and every active member on this page. You thoughts and views were very helpful. And the post were very good time killing in the events of waiting frustration
> 
> Patience is the key guys. Also chase the external security authorities for updates on your case, and front load everything.
> 
> i think they have picked up speed; as can be seen on my signature, it took me 15months.
> 
> Wish everyone best of luck.
> SRMUMTAZ


Congratulations..

Can I ask if you were ever contacted by Team 13 for more information, and if so when was that?

Thanks a lot for sharing your good news with us, it helps us hang in there.


----------



## Waqarali20005

TheExpatriate said:


> yes required, and if you're one of two, you can, if you're one of 3+, you can't


What if i am one of 7


----------



## expat.ict

After submitting the Visa fees now the account shows me the documents page to be uploaded/attached. The main page at bottom contains specific 7 or 8 documents asked to upload and the top right have one button to attach more supporting documents.

My question is if I upload documents now, so later can i Upload additional documents?? like tax certificates I would like to upload later or salary increment letter i would like to upload later, possible? or they will freeze the link as soon as i upload major documents mentioned at the bottom?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqarali20005 said:


> What if i am one of 7


you can't


----------



## srmumtaz

sugarboy said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> Can I ask if you were ever contacted by Team 13 for more information, and if so when was that?
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing your good news with us, it helps us hang in there.


no i wasnt contacted by team 13. i had front loaded everything including medicals and pcc. The only thing they asked me in the whole 15 months waiting period was the new PCC. i was granted the visa the same day i submitted new pcc.

in my opinion, if your application has been more than 12 months in the waiting period, you should ping the ESC agency (Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security) and then follow up with your case office atleast once every 3 months.

hope this help.
BR
SRMUMTAZ


----------



## IA_

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> 
> Bro I would like to congratulate you on your success. please can you tell me that you applied from pakistan or abroad. Also please tell me your city in Pakistan and you made PCC for what period. I am from Islamabad and complete 65 points. I was relectant to apply for 189 but after seeing your post it has given me a new hope and encouraged me to rethink over my decision. Please do reply me. thnx



Thanks bro.
I have applied from PK. For PCC, I have mentioned all the addresses from birth till now.

65 points will help u a lot in early EOI selection. Thats great bro.

Do go for 189 bro as you are eligible and already have 65 in IELTs. Dont forget to frontload each and every document.

With respect to DIAC processing, 190 have higher priority as compared to 189. But in my point of view, for 190 one has to go through the state level processing which 189 is exempted.

So if all goes ideally then both 189 and 190 have the same duration approx.


----------



## sultanshah

IA_ said:


> Thanks bro.
> I have applied from PK. For PCC, I have mentioned all the addresses from birth till now.
> 
> 65 points will help u a lot in early EOI selection. Thats great bro.
> 
> Do go for 189 bro as you are eligible and already have 65 in IELTs. Dont forget to frontload each and every document.
> 
> With respect to DIAC processing, 190 have higher priority as compared to 189. But in my point of view, for 190 one has to go through the state level processing which 189 is exempted.
> 
> So if all goes ideally then both 189 and 190 have the same duration approx.


Thanks for your reply..please can you tell me your city in Pakistan..

Regards


----------



## malisajj

IA_ said:


> Thanks bro.
> I have applied from PK. For PCC, I have mentioned all the addresses from birth till now.
> 
> 65 points will help u a lot in early EOI selection. Thats great bro.
> 
> Do go for 189 bro as you are eligible and already have 65 in IELTs. Dont forget to frontload each and every document.
> 
> With respect to DIAC processing, 190 have higher priority as compared to 189. But in my point of view, for 190 one has to go through the state level processing which 189 is exempted.
> 
> So if all goes ideally then both 189 and 190 have the same duration approx.


Congrats IA_

It is heartening to see Pakistanis getting quick grant. However just wondering if these cases went through ESC or not. And if they did, it means somehow the ESC process has improved (time wise)


----------



## Hrsid

danish160 said:


> Congratulations! Can you tell me when did u receive the call for Medical/PCC or did you upload before CO's request? And when did your ESC start?


No, upfront submission of med/pcc isnt a gud idea for HR countries. CO asked for mine on 4th Jun 2014.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> What if i am one of 7


Then 3 of your siblings need to get the PR in Australia and get there settled for 2 years. Needless to mention that you'd still need $80k as contributory visa fees. There is also a category of non-contributory visa but the waiting time is more than 30 years as published by DIBP.


.


----------



## bilal1

Congrates bro



srmumtaz said:


> AlhamdulliAllah; i got the grant on 18 Dec 2014.
> Although i was a silent follower of this thread; but i thank each and every active member on this page. You thoughts and views were very helpful. And the post were very good time killing in the events of waiting frustration
> 
> Patience is the key guys. Also chase the external security authorities for updates on your case, and front load everything.
> 
> i think they have picked up speed; as can be seen on my signature, it took me 15months.
> 
> Wish everyone best of luck.
> SRMUMTAZ


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> Then 3 of your siblings need to get the PR in Australia and get there settled for 2 years. Needless to mention that you'd still need $80k as contributory visa fees. There is also a category of non-contributory visa but the waiting time is more than 30 years as published by DIBP.
> 
> 
> .


We are seven basically but five of us are settled in UK i.e. National, I am here and one is in Pakistan. But the UK Govt says why she can't reside with the one in Pak or Aus? and why in UK? We are stuck only because one of us is in Pakistan and she can't move to UK permanently. My father is not alive, only the mother. My siblings in uk have talked to few lawyers and everyone said than even if one of you is settled in Pak, its next to impossible for her to get settlement visa for uk. I would really like to get a way around.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> We are seven basically but five of us are settled in UK i.e. National, I am here and one is in Pakistan. But the UK Govt says why she can't reside with the one in Pak or Aus? and why in UK? We are stuck only because one of us is in Pakistan and she can't move to UK permanently. My father is not alive, only the mother. My siblings in uk have talked to few lawyers and everyone said than even if one of you is settled in Pak, its next to impossible for her to get settlement visa for uk. I would really like to get a way around.


That is indeed very unfair that UK doesn't allow her even after having more than 71% of her children living there as PR. Would have your 5 siblings been PR of Australia, then her case could definitely be considered. However, you may bring her as a visitor in Australia for max of 12 months.


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> That is indeed very unfair that UK doesn't allow her even after having more than 71% of her children living there as PR. Would have your 5 siblings been PR of Australia, then her case could definitely be considered. However, you may bring her as a visitor in Australia for max of 12 months.


they are not only on PR, they are UK CITIZENS, and yes it is very unfair... yes i am thinking of bringing her over but that would still require me to stay here for 2 years as minimum and sign a security bond of upto 5,000 AUD.


----------



## expat.ict

Hi Guys,

Do I Only need to provide documents for the "Work Experience" for which I am claiming points?? or I should provide documents for my all work experiences??

Like I have experience in 5 different companies, out of which ACS only assessed the third and fourth one, so the first 2 and the "last current one" is not assessed.
So should I only provide the (work reference letter, salary slips, offer letters, tax certificate) for the third and fourth employment only for which ACS assessed my exp??

Secondly, the scanned copies of the certified copies of documents are not that perfectly clear, so is it ok if I upload 2 files for each like, the original scan copy and the certified scanned copy??


----------



## samy25

IA_ said:


> Also I have noticed one thing that PK guys are hesitant in uploading everything at the time of lodging their VISAs.
> 
> They used to wait till last hour and used to upload Meds and PCC when the CO asks. Also people dont upload form 80.
> 
> Please try to front load all the documents so that CO cant be bothered and ask you to upload more documents.


congrats ...
infact u gave a new hope n thrill /. I did the same as u said , all front load even polio certificates, they asked about just a gap in form 80 ...
i thought mine is the simplest case ever as i never had any travel history abroad and living in same city from last twenty years n blah blah..

i called up twice and they mentioned that now its under ecs... EHHH so much confusion when ever i try to relate my case with any thing..

sitting down n praying for all of us..

please mention if anything else u know (btw were u the single applicant)?


----------



## sultanshah

samy25 said:


> congrats ...
> infact u gave a new hope n thrill /. I did the same as u said , all front load even polio certificates, they asked about just a gap in form 80 ...
> i thought mine is the simplest case ever as i never had any travel history abroad and living in same city from last twenty years n blah blah..
> 
> i called up twice and they mentioned that now its under ecs... EHHH so much confusion when ever i try to relate my case with any thing..
> 
> sitting down n praying for all of us..
> 
> please mention if anything else u know (btw were u the single applicant)?


processing time changed from 12 months to 3 months after 1 july 2014. so might be your case processed according to old rule where as his according to new rule.


----------



## emran

sultanshah said:


> processing time changed from 12 months to 3 months after 1 july 2014. so might be your case processed according to old rule where as his according to new rule.


Hi Bro,

I have applied on 8 December 2014. So, this means the time process for me is also 3 months?

Also, can you please give the link for this detail? 

I would be thankful.


----------



## sultanshah

emran said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I have applied on 8 December 2014. So, this means the time process for me is also 3 months?
> 
> Also, can you please give the link for this detail?
> 
> I would be thankful.


I hope so bro..for link plz see immi.gov.au website


----------



## talexpat

This is really good news if the processing time has dramatically reduced for Pakistani applicants. Hoping to get fast response for all of us.


Does anyone has link to tracker for 189 Pakistani applicants?


----------



## MMS

talexpat said:


> This is really good news if the processing time has dramatically reduced for Pakistani applicants. Hoping to get fast response for all of us. Does anyone has link to tracker for 189 Pakistani applicants?


I think the time has changed for 190 but for 189 I still know few people on this forum who r waiting for almost 6 months


----------



## talexpat

BTW did anyone notice that DIBP Booklet-6 for GSM visas has vanished from below link 

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/booklets.htm

Perhaps, its time to get it updated....


----------



## Naveed539

Hi all,

Hope everybody will be fine and doing well...

Is there anyone who plans to move to Brisbane, Queensland in next 6 months...?

Regards,


----------



## MMS

talexpat said:


> BTW did anyone notice that DIBP Booklet-6 for GSM visas has vanished from below link https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/booklets.htm Perhaps, its time to get it updated....


What's a booklet-6


----------



## sikandarskhan

Alhumdullilah I got my 189 visa grant today! It was dream come true! 

It took around 13 Months from CO allocation. I hope I'll able to get job in OZ before arriving there! 

Thanks to all my friends of Expat Forum!


----------



## Leb

sikandarskhan said:


> Alhumdullilah I got my 189 visa grant today! It was dream come true!
> 
> It took around 13 Months from CO allocation. I hope I'll able to get job in OZ before arriving there!
> 
> Thanks to all my friends of Expat Forum!


Congratulations... I realized that grants are faster than before even for the 2013 applications, 13 months seems to be put in records categories for HR contries.


----------



## talexpat

MMS said:


> What's a booklet-6


DIBP Booklet-6 details available GSM visa options. I have attached the latest version of it when it was available at DIBP.

Maybe a newer version of it is about to come up soon....but the mystery of its disappearance is yet to be solved like MH370...


----------



## Leb

sikandarskhan said:


> Alhumdullilah I got my 189 visa grant today! It was dream come true!
> 
> It took around 13 Months from CO allocation. I hope I'll able to get job in OZ before arriving there!
> 
> Thanks to all my friends of Expat Forum!


Sikandar, did CO ask you to renew your Meds? And what was ur first entry date?


----------



## danish160

sultanshah said:


> I hope so bro..for link plz see immi.gov.au website


I could not find this information anywhere that DIAC is not doing ESC for cases submitted after July, 2014. Can you provide source for this?


----------



## sultanshah

danish160 said:


> I could not find this information anywhere that DIAC is not doing ESC for cases submitted after July, 2014. Can you provide source for this?


here you go:


Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


----------



## TheExpatriate

sultanshah said:


> here you go:
> 
> 
> Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


it has always been 3 months on that page, that does not include external checks


----------



## malisajj

sultanshah said:


> here you go:
> 
> Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


The processing time for 189 changed to 3 months from 12 months in March this year. This does not mean that 189 applicants from HR countries do not undergo ESCs any more. 

Also note the following statement on this page:
"We aim to process 75 per cent of applications within the timeframes detailed below. It should be noted that individual actual processing times will vary depending on a range of factors."


----------



## Leb

Anyone knows when DIBP are off for christmas holiday.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Leb said:


> Anyone knows when DIBP are off for christmas holiday.


no idea, I think they work but with reduced workforce, because some emergency visas are sometimes required (imagine for instance if someone lost their passport and got a new one during the holidays and need to process 929 to travel to Australia) 


Last year I was simmering on a slow burner waiting for ACS and they were off for 3 weeks from 22nd to 12th ....... Got my report on the 12th itself ...... it was ready and the @#[email protected]# just did not click finalise or submit or whatever it is


----------



## sikandarskhan

Leb said:


> Sikandar, did CO ask you to renew your Meds? And what was ur first entry date?


No CO didnt ask for medical and my IED is 20th Jun.


----------



## sultanshah

there is recently a case from pakistan where a person got his 189 visa in 3 months


----------



## TheExpatriate

sultanshah said:


> there is recently a case from pakistan where a person got his 189 visa in 3 months


and that proves what? the page has mentioned it's 3 months for almost a year, and only recently 1-2 cases got early finalisation .......


----------



## TheExpatriate

your argument is simply invalid. The page mentions processing time as 3 months even since I started my process ... yet, only recently very few cases finished within the timelines (and no one knows the particulars of the cases anyways), had the page been an indicator, then ALL those who applied since March would've been granted by now at most !


----------



## msohaibkhan

Leb said:


> Anyone knows when DIBP are off for christmas holiday.


That's what posted on their verified FB page:

"It’s been a busy year for us, and we'd like to wish you all a safe and happy holiday season. We're taking a break and will be back online on 5 January 2015. If you have any urgent enquiries, you can contact us here: Help and support, except during the public holidays."


----------



## RazaF

TheExpatriate said:


> your argument is simply invalid. The page mentions processing time as 3 months even since I started my process ... yet, only recently very few cases finished within the timelines (and no one knows the particulars of the cases anyways), had the page been an indicator, then ALL those who applied since March would've been granted by now at most !


Thts True. I applied in March and the processing time before my application lodgement was reduced to 3 months. There are many others who applied during that timeframe and are still waiting. They have become silent members of this forum and some of them dont even see this forum too often. However, the recent one or two cases of grants within 3 months, gives hope but will have to wait and see how it goes further.


----------



## mfa

hi all,

is there any way to pay visa fees to DIAC (6500 AUD plus) from Pakistan (unable to pay due to limit issue and at the moment not able to find any one in pakistan with this limit) , other than below method.

1- asking some relative to pay from abroad using their credit/debit card


thanks,
Moeen


----------



## Diablo170

Credit card is the only payment means DIBP accepts. So you'll need to find someone with that limit locally or abroad to pay.


----------



## msohaibkhan

mfa said:


> hi all,
> 
> is there any way to pay visa fees to DIAC (6500 AUD plus) from Pakistan (unable to pay due to limit issue and at the moment not able to find any one in pakistan with this limit) , other than below method.
> 
> 1- asking some relative to pay from abroad using their credit/debit card
> 
> 
> thanks,
> Moeen


Brother, unfortunately you need to arrange to pay via credit card only, ask any friend or relative abroad.


----------



## bilal1

Congrates bro.





sikandarskhan said:


> Alhumdullilah I got my 189 visa grant today! It was dream come true!
> 
> It took around 13 Months from CO allocation. I hope I'll able to get job in OZ before arriving there!
> 
> Thanks to all my friends of Expat Forum!


----------



## _shel

msohaibkhan said:


> Brother, unfortunately you need to arrange to pay via credit card only, ask any friend or relative abroad.


 Do you guys not get visa debit cards with your bank account? They accept that.


----------



## talexpat

But how would a VISA debit card work when it requires OTP (One-time password) for every transaction and CVV2 status to be OPEN?

Like with my bank, I have to enter OTP received via SMS every time I make VISA transaction online. Most probably, credit card works only.


----------



## Visionary

In KSA you dont need the OTP for this transaction (visa payment) ONLY , it wont ask for it. Atleast mine didnt.




talexpat said:


> But how would a VISA debit card work when it requires OTP (One-time password) for every transaction and CVV2 status to be OPEN?
> 
> Like with my bank, I have to enter OTP received via SMS every time I make VISA transaction online. Most probably, credit card works only.


----------



## Visionary

They are currently off until 5th Jan.
Join their FB page it has such updates frequently 


Leb said:


> Anyone knows when DIBP are off for christmas holiday.


----------



## sikandarskhan

bilal1 said:


> Congrates bro.


Thanks Bilal. Have you moved to Oz or planning to move?


----------



## msohaibkhan

_shel said:


> Do you guys not get visa debit cards with your bank account? They accept that.


Debit cards issued in Pakistan cannot be used for online purchases, the reason is unknown to the most. I hope someone from banking sector may have a clue on this.


----------



## TheExpatriate

msohaibkhan said:


> Debit cards issued in Pakistan cannot be used for online purchases, the reason is unknown to the most. I hope someone from banking sector may have a clue on this.


same applies to Egypt, something about high risk of CC/DC fraud


----------



## sultanshah

msohaibkhan said:


> Debit cards issued in Pakistan cannot be used for online purchases, the reason is unknown to the most. I hope someone from banking sector may have a clue on this.


who says debit cards cant be used for online purchases?..debit cards the one one with visa or mastercard logo can be used for online purchases. i have used many times to buy things from england. I paid my engineers australia fees through it. only the problem is its limit. the gold card has the maximum limit of 350,000 Rs per day.

Regards


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

I think my case has been progressing faster than many, could anybody see my time line and predict when should i expect visa grant? In fact, medical i delayed intentionally otherwise I could have sent month earlier.

Best Regards,


----------



## malisajj

mshahidrazzaq said:


> I think my case has been progressing faster than many, could anybody see my time line and predict when should i expect visa grant? In fact, medical i delayed intentionally otherwise I could have sent month earlier.
> 
> Best Regards,


It depends on external checks. If your case is under ESC then it can take around 1 year. 
However recently there have been a few grants for applicants from Pakistan and Bangladesh within 3-4 months

It is common now for co to request health check, irrespective of ESC status


----------



## Leb

mshahidrazzaq said:


> I think my case has been progressing faster than many, could anybody see my time line and predict when should i expect visa grant? In fact, medical i delayed intentionally otherwise I could have sent month earlier.
> 
> Best Regards,


Yeah, I think ur case will be finalized within a month from now since you applied after 1 july 2014. Similar cases have been observed to have their visas granted within 3 - 4 months. Let's hope to apply this rule to all post june 2014 applicants.


----------



## msohaibkhan

sultanshah said:


> who says debit cards cant be used for online purchases?..debit cards the one one with visa or mastercard logo can be used for online purchases. i have used many times to buy things from england. I paid my engineers australia fees through it. only the problem is its limit. the gold card has the maximum limit of 350,000 Rs per day.
> 
> Regards


That's good to know. Would you mind sharing the name of the bank whose Debit cards could be used for online purchases? Though it is off the topic but that info will really be helpful to many. Thanks


----------



## malisajj

Leb said:


> Yeah, I think ur case will be finalized within a month from now since you applied after 1 july 2014. Similar cases have been observed to have their visas granted within 3 - 4 months. Let's hope to apply this rule to all post june 2014 applicants.


Have all/majority of the july/aug 2014 applicants got their visa or few of them?

It is a positive trend but cannot be sure at this point that all applicants post jul 2014 will get grant in 3-4 months


----------



## Leb

malisajj said:


> Have all/majority of the july/aug 2014 applicants got their visa or few of them?
> 
> It is a positive trend but cannot be sure at this point that all applicants post jul 2014 will get grant in 3-4 months


Nothing is sure but as long as u are not contacted by team 13 u can keep ur expectations high.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Leb said:


> Nothing is sure but as long as u are not contacted by team 13 u can keep ur expectations high.


lack of team 13 communication is not an indication of anything. Probably your documents checked out and they did not need any further documents/info for the ESC


----------



## malisajj

Leb said:


> Nothing is sure but as long as u are not contacted by team 13 u can keep ur expectations high.


The quick grants have shown that it is possible in 3-4 months however should still expect a possible delay of around 1 year or more. so all new applicants should keep that in mind that the time frame for Pakistani 189 applicants is not certain. 
i will be careful in suggesting to anyone that they will get grant in 3 months.

my suggestion would be to not make any plans (or quit jobs etc  ) unless you have the grant in hand else it will be very difficult to concentrate on your daily life.
the only thing one can do is to keep enough amount available for a possible validation trip


----------



## KitKaat

According to my Case officer, my partner's form 80 has been referred to the external agency to do the 'background check' on March 2014 and we applied on Oct 2013. Currently I am very confused, I don't know where it might get too. Guys I need your assistant with this matter, regarding those 'background check' 'External security check' or whatever you call it, how long do those normally take ? (Partner is Syrian)

For a reference: we applied partner visa subclass 309

Btw, good luck with you guys


----------



## sultanshah

msohaibkhan said:


> That's good to know. Would you mind sharing the name of the bank whose Debit cards could be used for online purchases? Though it is off the topic but that info will really be helpful to many. Thanks


Askari Bank visa debit card


----------



## zahoorahmed

I have one query regarding my one friend who is turning 32 in May 2015 that will effect his points - he is already at the threshold of 65 points.

Query: Age is calculated as per when you submit EOI or the actual application (after getting invitation)?


----------



## zahoorahmed

zahoorahmed said:


> I have one query regarding my one friend who is turning 32 in May 2015 that will effect his points - he is already at the threshold of 65 points.
> 
> Query: Age is calculated as per when you submit EOI or the actual application (after getting invitation)?


Furthermore, if he is 32 years and few months (i.e. more than 32 years and less than 33 years) how many points he will get 30 or 25?

DIBP's pionts for AGE: 30 Points for "25–32 years" ~ 25 Points for "33–39 years"


----------



## malisajj

zahoorahmed said:


> Furthermore, if he is 32 years and few months (i.e. more than 32 years and less than 33 years) how many points he will get 30 or 25?
> 
> DIBP's pionts for AGE: 30 Points for "25&#150;32 years" ~ 25 Points for "33&#150;39 years"


30 points in this case if some one is below 33
For your first question not sure but when submitting EOI you just enter date of birth and points are calculated automatically so it should be age at the time of eoi submission


----------



## MMS

zahoorahmed said:


> I have one query regarding my one friend who is turning 32 in May 2015 that will effect his points - he is already at the threshold of 65 points. Query: Age is calculated as per when you submit EOI or the actual application (after getting invitation)?


Please note age will be considered at the time of invitation either from state or DIBP and not at the time u lodged EOI


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> I have one query regarding my one friend who is turning 32 in May 2015 that will effect his points - he is already at the threshold of 65 points.
> 
> Query: Age is calculated as per when you submit EOI or the actual application (after getting invitation)?


he'll lose points when turns 33 not 32

and points count on invitation day regardless of visa grant date


----------



## zahoorahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> he'll lose points when turns 33 not 32
> 
> and points count on invitation day regardless of visa grant date


Thanks for the reply.

On the second part, actually question was not regarding grant. it was regarding age calculation at the time EOI submission or actual submission of application (that we do after getting invitation).


----------



## Waqarali20005

zahoorahmed said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> On the second part, actually question was not regarding grant. it was regarding age calculation at the time EOI submission or actual submission of application (that we do after getting invitation).


your signature really turned me speechless.. u started off in 2009...
is there any particular reason of this delay... i means its 5th year of your application...


----------



## thewall

Waqarali20005 said:


> your signature really turned me speechless.. u started off in 2009...
> is there any particular reason of this delay... i means its 5th year of your application...



signature already mention 175 Priority 5, processing for this group is unfortunately very slow, often depends on if/any place left annually, after allocation of group 1~4


----------



## TheExpatriate

zahoorahmed said:


> Thanks for the reply. On the second part, actually question was not regarding grant. it was regarding age calculation at the time EOI submission or actual submission of application (that we do after getting invitation).


 neither

At the time of receiving the invitation


----------



## thewall

zahoorahmed said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> On the second part, actually question was not regarding grant. it was regarding age calculation at the time EOI submission or actual submission of application (that we do after getting invitation).


EoI is Real-time, it has built-in :clock:

if he doesn't get Invite before he turns 33, system will deduct 5 points end of 32 year 364 days 23 hr, 59 min 59 sec :juggle:


----------



## zahoorahmed

thewall said:


> signature already mention 175 Priority 5, processing for this group is unfortunately very slow, often depends on if/any place left annually, after allocation of group 1~4


Yeah. But now at-least CO is assigned to our cases and even ESC is started. This new year is likely the year of grant for us.


----------



## expat.ict

Guys,

Appreciate if someone can give me a quick reply here regarding PCC, the immi documents checklist says

"police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age."


In my PCC from my country they have put duration of stay at my home is from 2002 to 2014, is that OK?? My age is 30 so it means at 2002 I was 18 years of age and it means its missing the period from 16 years to 18 years time. But it covers the last 10 years already as per immi account comment. So, I am confused if I ask them to re issue the PCC with correction and put by birth till 2014?? the PCC costing me around 50 USD already


----------



## Diablo170

My company is moving me to Hong Kong for a year long assignment soon. At what time do I need to inform DIBP? Also, if I get the 189 visa while I'm there, is it okay to fly out of HK to Aus for the validation trip?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Diablo170 said:


> My company is moving me to Hong Kong for a year long assignment soon. At what time do I need to inform DIBP? Also, if I get the 189 visa while I'm there, is it okay to fly out of HK to Aus for the validation trip?


tell them once you actually move there. You can fly out of any country in the world.


----------



## mfa

hi guys,

can anyone share which documents are required as a proof for dependents ( spouse , kids ) , while lodging visa application for 189 visa subclause.

1- Marriage certificate translated in english and notary attestation

2- do one need NADAR family registration 

3- birth certificate translation to english is rquired ?

thanks,
Moeen


----------



## msohaibkhan

mfa said:


> hi guys,
> 
> can anyone share which documents are required as a proof for dependents ( spouse , kids ) , while lodging visa application for 189 visa subclause.
> 
> 1- Marriage certificate translated in english and notary attestation
> 
> 2- do one need NADAR family registration
> 
> 3- birth certificate translation to english is rquired ?
> 
> thanks,
> Moeen


1- Yes
2- No, but your wife's CNIC and passport should reflect your name (i.e. husband's name), not her father's name
3- Yes


----------



## mfa

msohaibkhan said:


> 1- Yes
> 2- No, but your wife's CNIC and passport should reflect your name (i.e. husband's name), not her father's name
> 3- Yes


thanks Shoaib.

Does translated marriage and certificate also need Ministry of foreign affairs stamp?


----------



## TheExpatriate

mfa said:


> thanks Shoaib.
> 
> Does translated marriage and certificate also need Ministry of foreign affairs stamp?


attestation not required


----------



## siddhi817

Ok guys, first of all wish you a happy new year and I pray we all get successful in our endeavors for australian immigration

I applied for NSW SS on 22nd OCT, 2014. Received an email on 17th December, 2014 regarding payment of fees, which I did on the same day. I hope to get invitation to apply for VISA next week.

Now meanwhile, I got interviewed and selected for a job in Saudi Arabia. I may proceed to Jeddah by end of Jan. Till now, I have been living and working in Karachi since 2009 and my parents live in Rawalpindi. 

Now 

1. Should I apply for visa after landing in Saudi ? if yes, what documents should I get ready before leaving Pakistan ? if no, then what present address should I mention in the application ? Karachi or Rawalpindi ?

2. Do I need to get PCC from both Karachi and Rawalpindi ? or a PCC from RWP would suffice ?

3. Is birth certificate part of document checklist for visa application ? I dont have a NADRA computerized birth certificate. is this an issue ?

4. How do I pay visa fee ? someone suggested me to visit a money ex-changer; has any one checked on them ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

1- Why wait? Apply as soon as possible, whether before or after moving to KSA

2- No idea

3- No idea

4- Credit/Debit cards


----------



## MMS

siddhi817 said:


> Ok guys, first of all wish you a happy new year and I pray we all get successful in our endeavors for australian immigration I applied for NSW SS on 22nd OCT, 2014. Received an email on 17th December, 2014 regarding payment of fees, which I did on the same day. I hope to get invitation to apply for VISA next week. Now meanwhile, I got interviewed and selected for a job in Saudi Arabia. I may proceed to Jeddah by end of Jan. Till now, I have been living and working in Karachi since 2009 and my parents live in Rawalpindi. Now 1. Should I apply for visa after landing in Saudi ? if yes, what documents should I get ready before leaving Pakistan ? if no, then what present address should I mention in the application ? Karachi or Rawalpindi ? 2. Do I need to get PCC from both Karachi and Rawalpindi ? or a PCC from RWP would suffice ? 3. Is birth certificate part of document checklist for visa application ? I dont have a NADRA computerized birth certificate. is this an issue ? 4. How do I pay visa fee ? someone suggested me to visit a money ex-changer; has any one checked on them ?



As expat said apply as soon as possible 

1. Apply as soon as possible
2. U need PCC FROM Rawalpindi if that's URE main home land, mind u if u r in Karachi u can also get there PCC it's not a big deal preferably upload both cause it won't take long u apply for visa and apply for both PCC it should be ready in a week time and upload it then
3 u need to have a NADRA birth certificate (it is in English and Urdu) apply that as well and upload it
4 debit or Visa card


----------



## malisajj

siddhi817 said:


> 3. Is birth certificate part of document checklist for visa application ? I dont have a NADRA computerized birth certificate. is this an issue ?


Any of the following can be used as evidence of age:
1) Municipality birth cert.
2) NADRA FRC
3) NADRa child registration cert. 
4) in some cases people have used matric cert

Regarding PCC: Not sure but your karachi pcc should cover 2009 to present period, so you will need pcc from both cities


----------



## MMS

siddhi817 said:


> Ok guys, first of all wish you a happy new year and I pray we all get successful in our endeavors for australian immigration I applied for NSW SS on 22nd OCT, 2014. Received an email on 17th December, 2014 regarding payment of fees, which I did on the same day. I hope to get invitation to apply for VISA next week. Now meanwhile, I got interviewed and selected for a job in Saudi Arabia. I may proceed to Jeddah by end of Jan. Till now, I have been living and working in Karachi since 2009 and my parents live in Rawalpindi. Now 1. Should I apply for visa after landing in Saudi ? if yes, what documents should I get ready before leaving Pakistan ? if no, then what present address should I mention in the application ? Karachi or Rawalpindi ? 2. Do I need to get PCC from both Karachi and Rawalpindi ? or a PCC from RWP would suffice ? 3. Is birth certificate part of document checklist for visa application ? I dont have a NADRA computerized birth certificate. is this an issue ? 4. How do I pay visa fee ? someone suggested me to visit a money ex-changer; has any one checked on them ?


Sorry ure query for 3 question the birth certificate is not issued by NADRA it's issued by local council and that has to be notarized. There are 99 percent chances they will ask cause us being from high risk country


----------



## MMS

malisajj said:


> Birth certificate is issued by municipality not NADRA. I guess you are refering to NADRA child registration certificate (was b-form before) which is issued for children until they are 18 years. you can also get FRC (family reg. cert.) from NADRA which includes parents information and place of birth. Any of the following can be used as evidence of age: 1) Municipality birth cert. 2) NADRA FRC 3) child registration cert. 4) in some cases people have used matric cert Regarding PCC: Not sure but your karachi pcc should cover 2009 to present period, so you will need pcc from both cities


There is a BC issued by provincial govt that is provided by local council it is an authentic document


----------



## malisajj

MMS said:


> There is a BC issued by provincial govt that is provided by local council it is an authentic document


Ok. Yeah the point is that any such document issued by a government entity, that has dob, parents name, and place of birth, can suffice as evidence of age. It is better to provide at least 2 documents as evidence of age.
DIBP does not specifically ask for NADRA certificate however it is easy to get (1 day process as far as I remember) and is very suitable for the cause


----------



## MMS

malisajj said:


> Ok. Yeah the point is that any such document issued by a government entity, that has dob, parents name, and place of birth, can suffice as evidence of age. It is better to provide at least 2 documents as evidence of age. DIBP does not specifically ask for NADRA certificate however it is easy to get (1 day process as far as I remember) and is very suitable for the cause


 yeh I think it still takes no more then a day


----------



## msohaibkhan

mfa said:


> thanks Shoaib.
> 
> Does translated marriage and certificate also need Ministry of foreign affairs stamp?


No, simply get the nikah nama translated from notary public. If you have NADRA marriage certificate, then you donot need the translation as that certificate is itself bilingual


----------



## msohaibkhan

siddhi817 said:


> Ok guys, first of all wish you a happy new year and I pray we all get successful in our endeavors for australian immigration
> 
> I applied for NSW SS on 22nd OCT, 2014. Received an email on 17th December, 2014 regarding payment of fees, which I did on the same day. I hope to get invitation to apply for VISA next week.
> 
> Now meanwhile, I got interviewed and selected for a job in Saudi Arabia. I may proceed to Jeddah by end of Jan. Till now, I have been living and working in Karachi since 2009 and my parents live in Rawalpindi.
> 
> Now
> 
> 1. Should I apply for visa after landing in Saudi ? if yes, what documents should I get ready before leaving Pakistan ? if no, then what present address should I mention in the application ? Karachi or Rawalpindi ?
> 
> 2. Do I need to get PCC from both Karachi and Rawalpindi ? or a PCC from RWP would suffice ?
> 
> 3. Is birth certificate part of document checklist for visa application ? I dont have a NADRA computerized birth certificate. is this an issue ?
> 
> 4. How do I pay visa fee ? someone suggested me to visit a money ex-changer; has any one checked on them ?


1. Apply ASAP, doesn't matter where you are. Try to arrange all the docs from checklist. If applying in Pakistan, then mention Karachi address as present address. Don't forget to upload form 1022 (change of circumstances) after moving to KSA, in order to let DIBP know about your new address and place of residence

2. Yes you need PCC from both cities. PCC is actually required for all the places of residence during last 10 years.

3. NO worries if you don't have NADRA birth certificate. Municipal certificate is sufficient, however don't forget to get that translated if it is in urdu

4. Credit card or Debit card


----------



## siddhi817

Thanks guys for guiding me on this issue 

so, can I get medical and PCC done before lodging the visa ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

siddhi817 said:


> Thanks guys for guiding me on this issue
> 
> so, can I get medical and PCC done before lodging the visa ?


no need. Wait till they are requested


----------



## siddhi817

but what if CO contacts me in feb ? I would be in saudi arabia by 30th jan IA ... shdnt I keep them ready ?


----------



## talexpat

I don't why we all Pakistanis as well as our immigration agents still advise to wait until the CO asks for Med/PCC. Although we are HR applicants and cases usually take around 12-18 months, but isn't the processing fast now after July 2014 as I have observed in this forum.


----------



## TheExpatriate

siddhi817 said:


> but what if CO contacts me in feb ? I would be in saudi arabia by 30th jan IA ... shdnt I keep them ready ?


Can't you get them with the help of a relative?



talexpat said:


> I don't why we all Pakistanis as well as our immigration agents still advise to wait until the CO asks for Med/PCC. Although we are HR applicants and cases usually take around 12-18 months, but isn't the processing fast now after July 2014 as I have observed in this forum.



Having a handful of cases finalised fast in the course of 6 months is not an indication of anything. Processing has been the same before and after July 2014. Getting early PCCs will mean either a very short FED or having to renew your PCCs during the course of your application. I'd say wait till they are requested.


----------



## hamzie

I really thought id have gotten my grant my the end of 2014 

When do these guys open again?
meds and pcc were handing 3/12


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

I got a 6-months visit visa (sub class 600 business visitor stream) after lodging my 189.

Will this change in circumstances be beneficial to my PR-application in any sense???

thanks in advance for your kind replies


----------



## samy25

hamzie said:


> I really thought id have gotten my grant my the end of 2014
> 
> When do these guys open again?
> meds and pcc were handing 3/12


they are open.

i called up today , n ds time i got the the response that my application is going through internal processing while when i called up in late November i was told that my application is going through external sec checks.. 

telling you guys if we can take something out from this  ... as nowadays its my fav pass time to read others post and calculate accordingly and get............nothing


----------



## TheExpatriate

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> I got a 6-months visit visa (sub class 600 business visitor stream) after lodging my 189. Will this change in circumstances be beneficial to my PR-application in any sense??? thanks in advance for your kind replies


No impact whatsoever, positive or negative


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Thanks for your comment TheExpatriate!

I was assuming that this visit visa may take me into a less-risk-applicants pool from the high-risk-applicants pool and may lead to a shorter security checks :heh:



TheExpatriate said:


> No impact whatsoever, positive or negative


----------



## hanali

A quick question.

Am I right in assuming that as I came to saudi in July 2014 and have not completed one year, I do not need to provide PCC for Saudi?


----------



## Celley

*Alhamdullilah Got my 189 visa grant today (the first working day of 2015). I guess this would be the first grant of of 2015  feeling myself very lucky mashaALLAH. I haven't imagined that my new year would be this much exciting 

*


----------



## samy25

Celley said:


> *Alhamdullilah Got my 189 visa grant today (the first working day of 2015). I guess this would be the first grant of of 2015  feeling myself very lucky mashaALLAH. I haven't imagined that my new year would be this much exciting
> 
> *


celley congartulations ..... now time to give detail.. ur time line any other detail.. n time of grant received


----------



## bdapplicant

Congrats. share your timeline pls



Celley said:


> *Alhamdullilah Got my 189 visa grant today (the first working day of 2015). I guess this would be the first grant of of 2015  feeling myself very lucky mashaALLAH. I haven't imagined that my new year would be this much exciting
> 
> *


----------



## taz_mt

Celley said:


> *Alhamdullilah Got my 189 visa grant today (the first working day of 2015). I guess this would be the first grant of of 2015  feeling myself very lucky mashaALLAH. I haven't imagined that my new year would be this much exciting
> 
> *


congratulations, please share your timeline


----------



## hamzie

Celley said:


> *Alhamdullilah Got my 189 visa grant today (the first working day of 2015). I guess this would be the first grant of of 2015  feeling myself very lucky mashaALLAH. I haven't imagined that my new year would be this much exciting
> 
> *


congrats!

When did you submit your meds and pcc?


----------



## talexpat

Yes , please share your timeline soon.....


----------



## MMS

Celley said:


> Alhamdullilah Got my 189 visa grant today (the first working day of 2015). I guess this would be the first grant of of 2015  feeling myself very lucky mashaALLAH. I haven't imagined that my new year would be this much exciting


Nice Celley 

Congrats and have a blessed life ahead


----------



## MMS

I guess Celley is to excited to reply


----------



## TheExpatriate

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Thanks for your comment TheExpatriate!
> 
> I was assuming that this visit visa may take me into a less-risk-applicants pool from the high-risk-applicants pool and may lead to a shorter security checks :heh:


some people here were actually studying/working in Australia/Europe/US with valid residence/student/work visas and it did not matter. Take *malisajj* for instance.

A visit visa requires much less stringent checks usually.


----------



## TheExpatriate

hanali said:


> A quick question.
> 
> Am I right in assuming that as I came to saudi in July 2014 and have not completed one year, I do not need to provide PCC for Saudi?


unless otherwise requested by your CO, generally no.


----------



## Celley

*Sorry mates for let you all waiting as I was busy celebrating 
Here's the details:

Applied 189 : 10 May 2013 
CO Assigned: 6 June 2013 
Form 80 Submitted: 26th June 2013 
T-13 Contacted for additional info : 22 December 2013 
Med/PCC Call: 4th May 2014. 
Med/PCC Submitted: 15th May 2014
Visa Grant: 2nd January 2015(6 a.m = 1 p.m in Brisbane )

It took 19 months, although it was a long wait but its worth waiting! 
Good luck to you all!*


----------



## TheExpatriate

Celley said:


> *Sorry mates for let you all waiting as I was busy celebrating
> Here's the details:
> 
> Applied 189 : 10 May 2013
> CO Assigned: 6 June 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: 26th June 2013
> T-13 Contacted for additional info : 22 December 2013
> Med/PCC Call: 4th May 2014.
> Med/PCC Submitted: 15th May 2014
> Visa Grant: 2nd January 2015(6 a.m = 1 p.m in Brisbane )
> 
> It took 19 months, although it was a long wait but its worth waiting!
> Good luck to you all!*


isn't it the sweetest email you will ever receive in your life  ?


----------



## Celley

TheExpatriate said:


> isn't it the sweetest email you will ever receive in your life  ?


Oh yes it is, just experienced this today


----------



## 733513

Celley said:


> Oh yes it is, just experienced this today


Congrats Celley, this serves as the hope for the rest of the people waiting. All the best and enjoy your grant.

Can you please share with us when did you end up submitting information to Team 13 in December? Also, did they ever contact you back after the initial request?

Thanks


----------



## Celley

sugarboy said:


> Congrats Celley, this serves as the hope for the rest of the people waiting. All the best and enjoy your grant.
> 
> Can you please share with us when did you end up submitting information to Team 13 in December? Also, did they ever contact you back after the initial request?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. Submitted the info very next day i.e 23rd Dec. No they never contacted again.


----------



## emran

Hey Guys,

I have a question. I have already applied for 263111 occupation 189 visa on 8-12-14 and paid the Application fee. I checked today and found that my occupation is now available in Victoria Sate and I am eligible to apply for 190 as well. Before it was not there.

Do you think I can lodge another 190 visa? I know I will have to pay additional fees and if I get the grant I cannot refund the other fee. 

The only reason to do this is to expedite the visa process as of 189 it can take minimum 1 year.


----------



## sikandarskhan

Celley said:


> *Sorry mates for let you all waiting as I was busy celebrating
> Here's the details:
> 
> Applied 189 : 10 May 2013
> CO Assigned: 6 June 2013
> Form 80 Submitted: 26th June 2013
> T-13 Contacted for additional info : 22 December 2013
> Med/PCC Call: 4th May 2014.
> Med/PCC Submitted: 15th May 2014
> Visa Grant: 2nd January 2015(6 a.m = 1 p.m in Brisbane )
> 
> It took 19 months, although it was a long wait but its worth waiting!
> Good luck to you all!*


Dear Celley,

What is your plan for moving to AUS? Month? City in AUS?

Regards,
Sikandar


----------



## sultanshah

emran said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question. I have already applied for 263111 occupation 189 visa on 8-12-14 and paid the Application fee. I checked today and found that my occupation is now available in Victoria Sate and I am eligible to apply for 190 as well. Before it was not there.
> 
> Do you think I can lodge another 190 visa? I know I will have to pay additional fees and if I get the grant I cannot refund the other fee.
> 
> The only reason to do this is to expedite the visa process as of 189 it can take minimum 1 year.


I would recommend you to stick with 189. Victoria rejects many applications.


----------



## emran

sultanshah said:


> I would recommend you to stick with 189. Victoria rejects many applications.


you mean reject the Invitation or the whole 190 visa?


----------



## sultanshah

emran said:


> you mean reject the Invitation or the whole 190 visa?


reject the nomination application. very competitive..stick to 189. dont worry if it takes long..you are on the right path


----------



## MMS

sultanshah said:


> reject the nomination application. very competitive..stick to 189. dont worry if it takes long..you are on the right path


But can someone apply for 189 and 190 ?

Dint knew that :0


----------



## sood2gagan

Hello all,

I have got 6 each in ielts and expecting state sponsorship?? Could anyone tell which are the best states who give sponsorship on 6 each. Does those states are good for living?? How long do i need to work in that state. I m a mech engineer and expecting some job in same field.


----------



## Celley

sikandarskhan said:


> Dear Celley,
> 
> What is your plan for moving to AUS? Month? City in AUS?
> 
> Regards,
> Sikandar


Will move to Melbourne in the first week of March.


----------



## Roda

Hi All,

Just wanted to update that i got my PR on 24th December. 
Thanks everyone for your input...


----------



## sood2gagan

Hello, what is the difference between the cdr and other options like Washington accord etc?? Is cdr is recommended upon other three.. If yes .why??


----------



## sood2gagan

Roda said:


> Hi All, Just wanted to update that i got my PR on 24th December. Thanks everyone for your input...


 congrats man!! Did u applied for the state sponsorship??


----------



## Roda

189 bro...


----------



## danish160

Roda said:


> 189 bro...


Hi Roda, can you plz share ur timelines?


----------



## hamzie

danish160 said:


> Hi Roda, can you plz share ur timelines?


its his sig
ACS(261312) +VE 10/23/2012, IELTS L=8,R=7.5,W=7.5,S=8,EOI(65) 189, 10-24-2012, invite=:Nov-1-12,Visa Lodge/Ack = 26/12;26/12,CO= March 25th 2013, Form 80 =04-01-13,PCC/Med = 5th Sept 2014Grant=24 Dec 14


----------



## sultanshah

Dear applicants, for photograph please suggest me how to label the photograph with name for 189 application.
Regards


----------



## msohaibkhan

sultanshah said:


> Dear applicants, for photograph please suggest me how to label the photograph with name for 189 application.
> Regards


I don't remember that photograph was needed. Please correct me if wrong.


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> I don't remember that photograph was needed. Please correct me if wrong.


photograph is indeed needed.. Just rename the picture


----------



## hamzie

Anyone here with team 33?


----------



## sultanshah

Waqarali20005 said:


> photograph is indeed needed.. Just rename the picture


I think photograph should be printed with you name..thats what I understood


----------



## ninjusto

sultanshah said:


> Dear applicants, for photograph please suggest me how to label the photograph with name for 189 application.
> Regards


Just use a Photo editing software like Paint or Photoshop, copy your image to a white background and type your full name underneath it in a black label.


----------



## sultanshah

ninjusto said:


> Just use a Photo editing software like Paint or Photoshop, copy your image to a white background and type your full name underneath it in a black label.


Yeah I did like it..


----------



## MMS

Waqarali20005 said:


> photograph is indeed needed.. Just rename the picture


Waqas picture is not required at all


----------



## bilal1

Hi guys,
Leaving for Melbourne today InshAllah. Request is to DUA for good future and quick settlement.
Thanks, will share the experience after landing IA.

Regards,
Bilal


----------



## olways

bilal1 said:


> Hi guys,
> Leaving for Melbourne today InshAllah. Request is to DUA for good future and quick settlement.
> Thanks, will share the experience after landing IA.
> 
> Regards,
> Bilal


Have a safe trip bro. Wish you all the best IA.


----------



## Waqarali20005

bilal1 said:


> Hi guys,
> Leaving for Melbourne today InshAllah. Request is to DUA for good future and quick settlement.
> Thanks, will share the experience after landing IA.
> 
> Regards,
> Bilal


Welcome to the club brother!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

MMS said:


> Waqas picture is not required at all


It is mentioned in the documents checklist! Nobody asked me for the picture as i provided them without being asked. Infact i provided everything upfront without being asked. I even uploaded family pictures as a proof of family unit..


----------



## mshoaib

Dear All

I am extremely happy to share the news that I have got the golden email today. It took almost 20 months for 189 grant but its good to be free to move to any state is Aus. While making the application, I was bit puzzled on 190 and 189 visa but I chose 189 and Alhamdolillah it all went well.

My FED is 19th June, 2015, exactly one year after the medical expiry and my initial plan is to move to Sydney alone (mid Feb), spend couple of months, get back to Pak (mid April) and wind up the things and move with family (spouse and two kids) in May, 2015.

Any suggestions on what to lookout for are welcomed.

Regards

Shoaib


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

I am with Brisbane Team 33, wot up? 



hamzie said:


> Anyone here with team 33?


----------



## samy25

mshoaib said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am extremely happy to share the news that I have got the golden email today. It took almost 20 months for 189 grant but its good to be free to move to any state is Aus. While making the application, I was bit puzzled on 190 and 189 visa but I chose 189 and Alhamdolillah it all went well.
> 
> My FED is 19th June, 2015, exactly one year after the medical expiry and my initial plan is to move to Sydney alone (mid Feb), spend couple of months, get back to Pak (mid April) and wind up the things and move with family (spouse and two kids) in May, 2015.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to lookout for are welcomed.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shoaib


congratulations alot.....
its a good news  .. i didnt see you in forum for quite some time.. but i am so happy for you..pray for the rest


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> photograph is indeed needed.. Just rename the picture


well I didn't file mine or any of the family. Not requested by CO either.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> photograph is indeed needed.. Just rename the picture


well I didn't file mine or any of the family. Not requested by CO either. But you are right to advise in favour as I have just come across with the new checklist where picture is now included as mandatory requirement.


----------



## dear2ujan

I am pleased to inform all my friends on this forum that I have received Direct Visa Grant today. Thanks to Almight Allah and thanks to you all. This all happened due to your prayers and best wishes.


Keep remember me in your prayers. Best wishes to you for getting direct grant


----------



## gullu

dear2ujan said:


> I am pleased to inform all my friends on this forum that I have received Direct Visa Grant today. Thanks to Almight Allah and thanks to you all. This all happened due to your prayers and best wishes.
> 
> 
> Keep remember me in your prayers. Best wishes to you for getting direct grant


That is quick. Never seen this much quick response for any Pakistani application. Congratulations.


----------



## mfa

dear2ujan said:


> I am pleased to inform all my friends on this forum that I have received Direct Visa Grant today. Thanks to Almight Allah and thanks to you all. This all happened due to your prayers and best wishes.
> 
> 
> Keep remember me in your prayers. Best wishes to you for getting direct grant



Congrats, very fast ...it seems DIAC is processing within 3 months new applicants


----------



## MMS

dear2ujan said:


> I am pleased to inform all my friends on this forum that I have received Direct Visa Grant today. Thanks to Almight Allah and thanks to you all. This all happened due to your prayers and best wishes. Keep remember me in your prayers. Best wishes to you for getting direct grant


Congratulations nice to c our region getting visas on time


----------



## gullu

mfa said:


> Congrats, very fast ...it seems DIAC is processing within 3 months new applicants


That is very unusual for HR applicants.


----------



## Waqarali20005

mshoaib said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am extremely happy to share the news that I have got the golden email today. It took almost 20 months for 189 grant but its good to be free to move to any state is Aus. While making the application, I was bit puzzled on 190 and 189 visa but I chose 189 and Alhamdolillah it all went well.
> 
> My FED is 19th June, 2015, exactly one year after the medical expiry and my initial plan is to move to Sydney alone (mid Feb), spend couple of months, get back to Pak (mid April) and wind up the things and move with family (spouse and two kids) in May, 2015.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to lookout for are welcomed.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shoaib


Bring your family with you and move only once...


----------



## 733513

mshoaib said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am extremely happy to share the news that I have got the golden email today. It took almost 20 months for 189 grant but its good to be free to move to any state is Aus. While making the application, I was bit puzzled on 190 and 189 visa but I chose 189 and Alhamdolillah it all went well.
> 
> My FED is 19th June, 2015, exactly one year after the medical expiry and my initial plan is to move to Sydney alone (mid Feb), spend couple of months, get back to Pak (mid April) and wind up the things and move with family (spouse and two kids) in May, 2015.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to lookout for are welcomed.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shoaib


Congrats MShoaib,

Can I please ask you the exact date when Form 80 was submitted by you in Jan 22014?


----------



## mshoaib

sugarboy said:


> Congrats MShoaib,
> 
> Can I please ask you the exact date when Form 80 was submitted by you in Jan 22014?


It was submitted during 1st week of Jan, 2014.


----------



## hamzie

dear2ujan said:


> I am pleased to inform all my friends on this forum that I have received Direct Visa Grant today. Thanks to Almight Allah and thanks to you all. This all happened due to your prayers and best wishes.
> 
> 
> Keep remember me in your prayers. Best wishes to you for getting direct grant


thats a ridiculous timeline!
congrats


----------



## siddiqij

Dear Members

I have recently attempted my IELTS again and I have score of 8 in all sections. Since I lodged my application on 31 May 2014, is it a good idea to upload my recent IELTS TRF? Would it have any positive impact on my application?


----------



## malisajj

siddiqij said:


> Dear Members
> 
> I have recently attempted my IELTS again and I have score of 8 in all sections. Since I lodged my application on 31 May 2014, is it a good idea to upload my recent IELTS TRF? Would it have any positive impact on my application?


It is really good score, however it will not have any impact now on processing as you got the invite and already lodged the application.


----------



## sultanshah

dear2ujan said:


> I am pleased to inform all my friends on this forum that I have received Direct Visa Grant today. Thanks to Almight Allah and thanks to you all. This all happened due to your prayers and best wishes.
> 
> 
> Keep remember me in your prayers. Best wishes to you for getting direct grant


Congrats brother.

Please can you tell me the following:

1) onshore or offshore.
2) your city and PCC from one city or more.
3) Did DIBP gave a verification call to your employer or not.

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

siddiqij said:


> Dear Members
> 
> I have recently attempted my IELTS again and I have score of 8 in all sections. Since I lodged my application on 31 May 2014, is it a good idea to upload my recent IELTS TRF? Would it have any positive impact on my application?


it counts only to get a faster invitation. 

don't confuse your CO, he might see a TRF with a date later than EOI and reject you


----------



## Oz Boy

Congrats dear...



mshoaib said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am extremely happy to share the news that I have got the golden email today. It took almost 20 months for 189 grant but its good to be free to move to any state is Aus. While making the application, I was bit puzzled on 190 and 189 visa but I chose 189 and Alhamdolillah it all went well.
> 
> My FED is 19th June, 2015, exactly one year after the medical expiry and my initial plan is to move to Sydney alone (mid Feb), spend couple of months, get back to Pak (mid April) and wind up the things and move with family (spouse and two kids) in May, 2015.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to lookout for are welcomed.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shoaib


----------



## dear2ujan

gullu said:


> That is quick. Never seen this much quick response for any Pakistani application. Congratulations.


Thanks a lot bro....Wish you best of luck. Main trick to get immediate grant is to submit all documents in advance before CO allocation like educational, personal, professional, salary slips, income tax returns, PCC, Medicals, Form 80, Form 1220 etc.


----------



## dear2ujan

mshoaib said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am extremely happy to share the news that I have got the golden email today. It took almost 20 months for 189 grant but its good to be free to move to any state is Aus. While making the application, I was bit puzzled on 190 and 189 visa but I chose 189 and Alhamdolillah it all went well.
> 
> My FED is 19th June, 2015, exactly one year after the medical expiry and my initial plan is to move to Sydney alone (mid Feb), spend couple of months, get back to Pak (mid April) and wind up the things and move with family (spouse and two kids) in May, 2015.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to lookout for are welcomed.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shoaib


Congrats......


----------



## dear2ujan

mfa said:


> Congrats, very fast ...it seems DIAC is processing within 3 months new applicants


Thanks a lot


----------



## dear2ujan

MMS said:


> Congratulations nice to c our region getting visas on time


Thanks


----------



## dear2ujan

hamzie said:


> thats a ridiculous timeline!
> congrats


Thanks


----------



## dear2ujan

sultanshah said:


> Congrats brother.
> 
> Please can you tell me the following:
> 
> 1) onshore or offshore.
> 2) your city and PCC from one city or more.
> 3) Did DIBP gave a verification call to your employer or not.
> 
> Regards



Thanks.
1) Offshore
2) City where your belong. Get PCC only from one city and upload it in advance
3) Not sure


----------



## SuperMan1983

dear2ujan said:


> Thanks a lot bro....Wish you best of luck. Main trick to get immediate grant is to submit all documents in advance before CO allocation like educational, personal, professional, salary slips, income tax returns, PCC, Medicals, Form 80, Form 1220 etc.


Hey many congrats for speedy grant!

Question: have ever been contacted by team 13?

I applied with full documentation but unfortunately contacted by team 13 regarding some info in form 80 and a result I believe that my case is now stuck in external checks and now god knows how much time it will take to finalise. By the way I applied in June 2014


----------



## samy25

dear2ujan said:


> Thanks.
> 1) Offshore
> 2) City where your belong. Get PCC only from one city and upload it in advance
> 3) Not sure


please confirm as you were the single applicant and never been contacted team 13?

@asim khan same query for u .. 

congrats both you but please reply to all of us so we can assess our positions


----------



## hanali

I tried to locate information about how to get UAE PCC from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, but cannot find it now.

Can someone guide me how to get UAE PCC from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate

hanali said:


> I tried to locate information about how to get UAE PCC from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, but cannot find it now.
> 
> Can someone guide me how to get UAE PCC from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If you were a resident of Dubai, apply online on Dubai Police website

Otherwise, apply online on UAE MOI website.


----------



## hanali

TheExpatriate said:


> If you were a resident of Dubai, apply online on Dubai Police website
> 
> Otherwise, apply online on UAE MOI website.



Hi,

No, I was resident of Abu Dhabi for approximately 5 years and left for Saudi in 2014.

I have checked the UAE MOI website. What I understand from website, is that, for using the service "ISSUE POLICE CLEARANCE CENTIFICALE", you must be in UAE and visit the office for finalization of documentation.

It does not give any option for previous residents. Can you confirm that?


----------



## TheExpatriate

hanali said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, I was resident of Abu Dhabi for approximately 5 years and left for Saudi in 2014.
> 
> I have checked the UAE MOI website. What I understand from website, is that, for using the service "ISSUE POLICE CLEARANCE CENTIFICALE", you must be in UAE and visit the office for finalization of documentation.
> 
> It does not give any option for previous residents. Can you confirm that?


HYG

Ministry of Interior MOI - E-Services


http://www.moi.gov.ae/en/eservices/login.aspx?sType=26


----------



## AUSA

Hi You have to make finger print from local police in Saudi, get it certified from MOFA,UAE consulate & then apply online & send the finger print card to Dubai police.. You ll get back your UAE PC within 1 to 2 weeks 
process is available online, 
If still doubt & possible then pay a visit to UAE consulate in Saudi


----------



## TheExpatriate

AUSA said:


> Hi You have to make finger print from local police in Saudi, get it certified from MOFA,UAE consulate & then apply online & send the finger print card to Dubai police.. You ll get back your UAE PC within 1 to 2 weeks
> process is available online,
> If still doubt & possible then pay a visit to UAE consulate in Saudi


Dubai Police processes only Dubai Residents' PCCs, MOI processes the other six emirates


----------



## talexpat

Hi *samy25*,

Please advise how come you were contacted first by Team 7 and later on by Team-13 as per your signature.

Isn't the case solved by a single team from start to finish?


----------



## TheExpatriate

talexpat said:


> Hi *samy25*,
> 
> Please advise how come you were contacted first by Team 7 and later on by Team-13 as per your signature.
> 
> Isn't the case solved by a single team from start to finish?


Team 13 is an information collector/pre-processor mainly for ESC

And even for people who did not go through ESC, I was with Team 34, and my grant letter was emailed by Team 33


----------



## dear2ujan

SuperMan1983 said:


> Hey many congrats for speedy grant!
> 
> Question: have ever been contacted by team 13?
> 
> I applied with full documentation but unfortunately contacted by team 13 regarding some info in form 80 and a result I believe that my case is now stuck in external checks and now god knows how much time it will take to finalise. By the way I applied in June 2014


No. Direct Grant


----------



## dear2ujan

samy25 said:


> please confirm as you were the single applicant and never been contacted team 13?
> 
> @asim khan same query for u ..
> 
> congrats both you but please reply to all of us so we can assess our positions



I applied with family. No contact by team 13. Direct grant


----------



## sultanshah

dear2ujan said:


> I applied with family. No contact by team 13. Direct grant


salam.how to apply for medicals?..I have received invitation and have filled the online visa form but not yet submitted it. I am from Islamabad.

Also please tell me that you uploaded color scans of original skilled employment documents or certified color copies of the originals..

I am waiting for your reply brother.

Tc


----------



## ahsan_abbas

sultanshah said:


> salam.how to apply for medicals?..I have received invitation and have filled the online visa form but not yet submitted it. I am from Islamabad.
> 
> Also please tell me that you uploaded color scans of original skilled employment documents or certified color copies of the originals..
> 
> I am waiting for your reply brother.
> 
> Tc


If you want to frontload medicals, you have to create HAP ID which can be created after you have submitted the online form. On the documents upload page you will find a sub section for Meeting the health requirements. Here you have to fill a simple health questionnaire after which you would be given a HAP ID. You then have to take appointment from authorized clinic based on this HAP ID.

On your second query, you may upload (original) color scanned copies. DIBP also accepts it.


----------



## sultanshah

ahsan_abbas said:


> If you want to frontload medicals, you have to create HAP ID which can be created after you have submitted the online form. On the documents upload page you will find a sub section for Meeting the health requirements. Here you have to fill a simple health questionnaire after which you would be given a HAP ID. You then have to take appointment from authorized clinic based on this HAP ID.
> 
> On your second query, you may upload (original) color scanned copies. DIBP also accepts it.


thnx bro for your reply

Regards


----------



## samy25

talexpat said:


> Hi *samy25*,
> 
> Please advise how come you were contacted first by Team 7 and later on by Team-13 as per your signature.
> 
> Isn't the case solved by a single team from start to finish?


team 7 email i got that my case have been allocated and they need form 80 and 1221 for my husband. which i already uploaded but they ask again for reason best known to them..

then a month later i got email from team 13 and they asked the need to know about a gap (which was exam break when my husband was in FSC ) so we explained that its a exam break and financial he was dependent on parents.. till date they never asked a single thing/ question about me..


----------



## KitKaat

Anyone have an idea about those external secuirty checks? How exactly takes time to finalize??? Some people says 6 months some says from 8-9 months and some says from 9-12 months. My form 80 hit the 10 months since my CO send it to the external agency, according to him.


----------



## malisajj

KitKaat said:


> Anyone have an idea about those external secuirty checks? How exactly takes time to finalize??? Some people says 6 months some says from 8-9 months and some says from 9-12 months. My form 80 hit the 10 months since my CO send it to the external agency, according to him.


It takes around 12 months however there is no specific timeframe


----------



## TheExpatriate

KitKaat said:


> Anyone have an idea about those external secuirty checks? How exactly takes time to finalize??? Some people says 6 months some says from 8-9 months and some says from 9-12 months. My form 80 hit the 10 months since my CO send it to the external agency, according to him.


you need to escalate to IGIS ...... Speak to your MP, make a fuss in the local media about the family that is split because of stupid paperwork and the inhumane situation your family is suffering from.


Squeaky wheel gets the grease. NOW SQUEAK !


----------



## KitKaat

TheExpatriate said:


> you need to escalate to IGIS ...... Speak to your MP, make a fuss in the local media about the family that is split because of stupid paperwork and the inhumane situation your family is suffering from.
> 
> Squeaky wheel gets the grease. NOW SQUEAK !


Actually the IGIS told me not to contact them before Feb 2015


----------



## TheExpatriate

KitKaat said:


> Actually the IGIS told me not to contact them before Feb 2015


Do everything else then. Don't sit and wait. Activism is the solution to your problem.

Many Egyptian-Syrian mixed families are also separated because the Fascist government of Egypt is not letting Syrians in anymore even those who are long-time married to Egyptians. WTF is wrong with this world? Why do good people have to suffer for everyone's faults and mistakes?


----------



## KitKaat

TheExpatriate said:


> Do everything else then. Don't sit and wait. Activism is the solution to your problem.
> 
> Many Egyptian-Syrian mixed families are also separated because the Fascist government of Egypt is not letting Syrians in anymore even those who are long-time married to Egyptians. WTF is wrong with this world? Why do good people have to suffer for everyone's faults and mistakes?


My partner in Egypt right now and I am here suffering the consequences of this visa application process. I talk to everyone even the damn minister.


----------



## TheExpatriate

KitKaat said:


> My partner in Egypt right now and I am here suffering the consequences of this visa application process. I talk to everyone even the damn minister.


it's good he's in Egypt, just ask him to lay low and keep a low profile, Fascism is running amok in the country, people reporting on their neighbors, officers are more than happy to get one more case (albeit false) in their records against a "Syrian spy" ...... And of course, tell him to NEVER leave the country unless he's heading to Australia with the long-awaited visa, otherwise he'll never be let back in.

if all fails, he can head to Khartoum or Kuala Lumpur, they are two "Syrian havens" that still allow Syrians in without a prior visa. I have a handful of Syrian friends living peacefully in Khartoum.


----------



## KitKaat

TheExpatriate said:


> it's good he's in Egypt, just ask him to lay low and keep a low profile, Fascism is running amok in the country, people reporting on their neighbors, officers are more than happy to get one more case (albeit false) in their records against a "Syrian spy" ...... And of course, tell him to NEVER leave the country unless he's heading to Australia with the long-awaited visa, otherwise he'll never be let back in.
> 
> if all fails, he can head to Khartoum or Kuala Lumpur, they are two "Syrian havens" that still allow Syrians in without a prior visa. I have a handful of Syrian friends living peacefully in Khartoum.



Maybe thats in Cairo but in Alex everything is fine ...


----------



## KitKaat

TheExpatriate said:


> it's good he's in Egypt, just ask him to lay low and keep a low profile, Fascism is running amok in the country, people reporting on their neighbors, officers are more than happy to get one more case (albeit false) in their records against a "Syrian spy" ...... And of course, tell him to NEVER leave the country unless he's heading to Australia with the long-awaited visa, otherwise he'll never be let back in.
> 
> if all fails, he can head to Khartoum or Kuala Lumpur, they are two "Syrian havens" that still allow Syrians in without a prior visa. I have a handful of Syrian friends living peacefully in Khartoum.


What do you think 
Is it good idea to write to IGIS again especially after my child incident today, she got injured and I took her to the hospital emergency. First when I saw the blood I froze like 5 minutes after that all I did was screaming and trying to get the tissues. Thank God she's fine now and I am glad we didnt make any car accidents because I was shaken all the way to the hospital.


----------



## TheExpatriate

KitKaat said:


> What do you think
> Is it good idea to write to IGIS again especially after my child incident today, she got injured and I took her to the hospital emergency. First when I saw the blood I froze like 5 minutes after that all I did was screaming and trying to get the tissues. Thank God she's fine now and I am glad we didnt make any car accidents because I was shaken all the way to the hospital.


write to anyone and to everyone who'd make a difference.


----------



## dear2ujan

sultanshah said:


> salam.how to apply for medicals?..I have received invitation and have filled the online visa form but not yet submitted it. I am from Islamabad.
> 
> Also please tell me that you uploaded color scans of original skilled employment documents or certified color copies of the originals..
> 
> I am waiting for your reply brother.
> 
> Tc


First of all, submit your online visa application. Then go to document upload checklist. Add certified / attested colour scan copies of all transcripts whether educational (Degess, Transcripts)/ professional (Experience letters, Salary slips, Income tax statement) / personal (passport, CNIC, birth certificate )etc. At the end of document upload, you will see medical requirement icon. Just click that icon. Your HAP ID will be created automatically and system will take all your personal passport information and medical history. Print the HAP ID form. Take appointment of medical from Australian Registered Hospitals through HAP ID and Passport.

Hope, I replied all your queries. Feel free to write in case of any further information


----------



## hanali

If anyone has gone through medical in Riyadh - KSA, please advise the process and the requirements for me and my wife?


----------



## talexpat

hanali said:


> If anyone has gone through medical in Riyadh - KSA, please advise the process and the requirements for me and my wife?


Dear,

I am currently gathering information for Medicals here too. 

Two hospitals exist on panel for Riyadh. See link below:
Saudi Arabia

*AlWarood Medical Center* - Cost 950 SAR - Walk-in (No appointment required), Timings: 9-12 pm, 4-9 pm (I don't remember exactly, call them up please)

*Dr Sulaiman Al Habib Medical Group* - Must be slightly expensive, didn't call them yet.

Thanks


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

ANZSCO Code 232611,?.*Skill Assessment Outcome: 05 March 2013 (Expiry 05 March 2015),?.*IELTS: (L-8.5,R-7.5,W-7,S-7: Overall - 7.5) ? 17 April 2014,? Points 60,?. *EOI 07 June 14,?. Application Lodged 05 August 2014, CO Assigned 14 Oct 2014, Medical and Tax Returns Submission: 15 Nov 2014, Grant: Awaited?
My case officer is Farede Bake, team 2. I have not received grant yet in spite of numerous calls n email to them. They even do not give any time line. I just wait for any response from my case officer these days.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

ANZSCO Code 232611, Skill Assessment Outcome: 05 March 2013 (Expiry 05 March 2015), IELTS: (L-8.5,R-7.5,W-7,S-7: Overall - 7.5) 17 April 2014, Points 60, EOI 07 June 14, Application Lodged 05 August 2014, CO Assigned 14 Oct 2014, Medical and Tax Returns Submission: 15 Nov 2014, Grant: Awaited, My case officer is Farede Bake, team 2. I have not received grant yet in spite of numerous calls n emails to them. They even do not give any time line. I just wait for any response from my case officer these days.


----------



## ninjusto

It really seems that processing is faster for high risk applications. I got my grant yesterday!
Thanks everyone for your support and helpful information.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ninjusto said:


> It really seems that processing is faster for high risk applications. I got my grant yesterday!
> Thanks everyone for your support and helpful information.


Great 

Mabrook ya zalameh


----------



## ninjusto

Shokran habibi


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Can anybody share thread of time frame for Pakistanis?


----------



## talexpat

*Pakistani PCC- KHI*

Guys,

I have not yet a PCC request yet but just wondering what time period would be written on "living on this address from ___ to ____ for the last ___ years___months" since I spent only 2007 to 2011 doing my bachelors, rest were small-duration vacation trips to KHI from RUH?

Any advise?


----------



## t189

Hi Everyone,
I'm glad to inform that yesterday I got my visa grant. I'm an onshore applicant and I front loaded all the documents. This is my first post in this forum but I've been following this forum for the past few months. Thanks everyone for helping out each other. This forum is a great source of information for all the expats. I wish everyone a speedy grant. Cheers 

My Timeline
Visa Applied(189): 12/09/14
Direct Grant: 09/01/14


----------



## TheExpatriate

t189 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm glad to inform that yesterday I got my visa grant. I'm an onshore applicant and I front loaded all the documents. This is my first post in this forum but I've been following this forum for the past few months. Thanks everyone for helping out each other. This forum is a great source of information for all the expats. I wish everyone a speedy grant. Cheers
> 
> My Timeline
> Visa Applied(189): 12/09/14
> Direct Grant: 09/01/14


You got granted 8 months before lodging  ?


----------



## M_Asim

*Wife Visa*

Dear All, I've been away from this forum for a while and I guess a lot has changed (even the name of the forum). I got my 175 visa in Jan 2014 and made entry last year in August 2014. Now I am back in Pakistan and planning to get a wife :fingerscrossed: and take her to Australia. Can someone please guide me how to apply for spouse visa, what are the requirements and steps, and how long does it take. Thanks


----------



## t189

TheExpatriate said:


> You got granted 8 months before lodging  ?


oops..its 09/01/15


----------



## girlaussie

She will apply Partner Visa 309/100. But you as Sponsor has to meet the Usual Resident criteria means you live & work in Australia. Below is the link to AHC Islamabad to get more info on fees & how to apply etc.

Pg9 - Migration Visas - Australian High Commission

This is the Partner Migration booklet which you/she must read before applying:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf

This is the Partner Visa checklist from AHC Islamabad:

http://www.pakistan.highcommission.gov.au/files/islm/120822-pg9-partner.pdf

Good luck & if you have any questions please ask.

Girl Aussie



M_Asim said:


> Dear All, I've been away from this forum for a while and I guess a lot has changed (even the name of the forum). I got my 175 visa in Jan 2014 and made entry last year in August 2014. Now I am back in Pakistan and planning to get a wife :fingerscrossed: and take her to Australia. Can someone please guide me how to apply for spouse visa, what are the requirements and steps, and how long does it take. Thanks


----------



## sanazahidkhan

can i see the timeline thru the EF application?


----------



## malisajj

sanazahidkhan said:


> can i see the timeline thru the EF application?


I suppose you are asking about viewing signatures in EF mobile app?
It is possible on iOS: more -> settings -> forum reading options -> set the "show signatures" to on.

This functionality is not available on android


----------



## bilal1

Hi all, AOA
Landed Melbourne Alhumdolillah. Everything remain fine and find no difficult on airport or anywhere. 
Any questions more then welcome.


----------



## imranrk

bilal1 said:


> Hi all, AOA
> Landed Melbourne Alhumdolillah. Everything remain fine and find no difficult on airport or anywhere.
> Any questions more then welcome.


Congrats  Did you get label on passport?


----------



## mshoaib

Oz Boy said:


> Congrats dear...


Thanks Oz Boy. 

I pray you get your grant soon IA.

Regards

Shoaib


----------



## dear2ujan

Hello guys!

I am planning to go to Sydney as Skilled Immigrant. Can anyone, what type of registeration they do at the time of first entry like Resident Card, Medicare, Centerlink etc.
Has anyone passed through this procedure? Please guide me with complete documentation requirement 

Would appreciate kind advise


----------



## redgrape

ninjusto said:


> It really seems that processing is faster for high risk applications. I got my grant yesterday!
> Thanks everyone for your support and helpful information.


Congrats and good to hear that External Checks were skipped for a Lebanese, i submitted my last pending document yesterday, hope i will be also lucky


----------



## _shel

dear2ujan said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am planning to go to Sydney as Skilled Immigrant. Can anyone, what type of registeration they do at the time of first entry like Resident Card, Medicare, Centerlink etc.
> Has anyone passed through this procedure? Please guide me with complete documentation requirement
> 
> Would appreciate kind advise


 You dont need to do any of this at first entry. In fact you are not entitled to any of this until you are physically resident in Australia, not visiting as you are when validating your visa. 

Validating requires you to pass through immigration control anywhere in Australia. Thats it, you can then go home.


----------



## dear2ujan

_shel said:


> You dont need to do any of this at first entry. In fact you are not entitled to any of this until you are physically resident in Australia, not visiting as you are when validating your visa.
> 
> Validating requires you to pass through immigration control anywhere in Australia. Thats it, you can then go home.


I have plan for residency there. What will be applicable to me?


----------



## FnF

Guys if I want to delay my first landing is there a possibility for it?

I mean let us say my first landing date is 1st march and I don't land before this date what are the possibilities to delay from this date ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

FnF said:


> Guys if I want to delay my first landing is there a possibility for it?
> 
> I mean let us say my first landing date is 1st march and I don't land before this date what are the possibilities to delay from this date ?


NIL, unless you REALLY have some force-majeure reason (too sick, too far along in pregnancy) ..... and still it's not guaranteed.

Jump on a plane on a weekend, go and come back the same day, not worth it to lose your hard-earned PR


----------



## FnF

Ok thanks expatriate


----------



## girlaussie

If you are moving Permanently then you should open Bank Account, register with Medicare, for Centrelink you probably have to wait for 2 years, get Drivers Licence. 

Girl Aussie 



dear2ujan said:


> I have plan for residency there. What will be applicable to me?


----------



## asad747

Guys can anyone tell me What is the way to Send money to Australian Bank Account Other than opening foreign currency account here.

I heard you can not do wire transfers to personal accounts in Australia (only education etc are allowed). Can we send it through money exchangers??


----------



## mshoaib

girlaussie said:


> If you are moving Permanently then you should open Bank Account, register with Medicare, for Centrelink you probably have to wait for 2 years, get Drivers Licence.
> 
> Girl Aussie



I guess there are certain benefits which can be availed like Family Tax Benefits A&B immediately as it doesn't say 2 years requirement just an eligible visa e.g. PR plus Living in Australia.

Regards

Shoaib


----------



## mfa

hi guys,

within Pakistan, anyone know, if some money exchangers provide facility to use prepaid credit or debit card to use online i.e. to pay australian visa fee ?


----------



## bilal1

imranrk said:


> Congrats  Did you get label on passport?


Yes.


----------



## talexpat

talexpat said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have not yet a PCC request yet but just wondering what time period would be written on "living on this address from ___ to ____ for the last ___ years___months" since I spent only 2007 to 2011 doing my bachelors, rest were small-duration vacation trips to KHI from RUH?
> 
> Any advise?


Please someone know the answer to this person's query  ...


----------



## ehsanm

Well if you have stayed more then 3 months it is considered major stay

N u will request a pc. For the whole timeline


----------



## MMS

Hi guys 

any one moved from Pakistan to australia without visa label? 
Wanted to check if that's any issue in Lahore airport or its fine ?


----------



## mshoaib

MMS said:


> Hi guys
> 
> any one moved from Pakistan to australia without visa label?
> Wanted to check if that's any issue in Lahore airport or its fine ?


Its mentioned in the Grant Notification that Australia is a Label Free country and other governments and immigration officers know about this. So it doesn't make any sense to get a label which is not required anywhere.

What I would suggest it to attach the print-out of the grant notice to your passport and it would be fine.

I would be leaving for Sydney by end of Feb 2015 without any label.

Regards

Shoaib


----------



## MMS

mshoaib said:


> Its mentioned in the Grant Notification that Australia is a Label Free country and other governments and immigration officers know about this. So it doesn't make any sense to get a label which is not required anywhere. What I would suggest it to attach the print-out of the grant notice to your passport and it would be fine. I would be leaving for Sydney by end of Feb 2015 without any label. Regards Shoaib


Yeh I know it says that on grant letter but again u know how Pakistani boarding and custom people are.
I am leaving early FEB without the label to so would let u know


----------



## girlaussie

Yeah sure if moving with 'Family- Kids' then can check Centrelink for Family Tax benefits A & B.

Girl Aussie 



mshoaib said:


> I guess there are certain benefits which can be availed like Family Tax Benefits A&B immediately as it doesn't say 2 years requirement just an eligible visa e.g. PR plus Living in Australia.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shoaib


----------



## Kamm

Got the Grant mail today.
Alhamdulillah!


----------



## MMS

Kamm said:


> Got the Grant mail today. Alhamdulillah!


Congrats man


----------



## gullu

Kamm said:


> Got the Grant mail today.
> Alhamdulillah!


Congratulations!!


----------



## sultanshah

Kamm said:


> Got the Grant mail today.
> Alhamdulillah!


Salam

Congratulations. Please can you tell us what additional documents did team 13 requested you?

Regards


----------



## bdapplicant

Congrats. Did you called DIBP or received the rant without calling them.



Kamm said:


> Got the Grant mail today.
> Alhamdulillah!


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Well unfortunately someone has messed up the trekker sheet


----------



## sultanshah

ahsan_abbas said:


> Well unfortunately someone has messed up the trekker sheet


hi

any contact with department or you called them?


----------



## Naveed539

Hi All,

Hope everybody be fine and doing well...

I want to inquire about the best suited airlines *(Discounted)* from Islamabad, Pak to Sydney, Australia...?

I will really appreciate if any of the expat could tell his / her recommendations in this regard...?

Regards,


----------



## 733513

Kamm said:


> Got the Grant mail today.
> Alhamdulillah!


Many Congratulations Kamm.

Just a quickie, did they ask you to resubmit your PCC or Medical during the time your visa was processing?


----------



## girlaussie

You can check Thai Airline if you like

Girl Aussie



Naveed539 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everybody be fine and doing well...
> 
> I want to inquire about the best suited airlines *(Discounted)* from Islamabad, Pak to Sydney, Australia...?
> 
> I will really appreciate if any of the expat could tell his / her recommendations in this regard...?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## mfa

hi all,

can we pay 189 visa application fee at Australian Service Delivery Partner "VFS Global" offices in Pakistan ?

what to do if one does not have credit card with required amount ?


----------



## Leo1986

ahsan_abbas said:


> Well unfortunately someone has messed up the trekker sheet


it's fixed 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## rahimvrani

Still waiting for the Grant !!!


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Who wanna go to Aussiland ?

30 Photos Proving Australia is the Most Insane Place | Diply


----------



## Kamm

Thanks everyone.

Sultanshah: they requested an updated from 80. 

Bdapplicant: no I didn't call anyone, I was offered a role in Aug and stopped worrying abt grant since then

Sugarboy: no they didn't request any resubmission. Even though I travelled to Pak in Aug 2014 for abt 10 days.
& nice name, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't have it if u knew what it 'actually' meant - LOL

Sent from Phone: So please excuse brevity, typos, and autocorrect errors!


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Leo1986 said:


> it's fixed
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


Thanks man!


----------



## Sun10

Kamm said:


> Got the Grant mail today.
> Alhamdulillah!


Congrats Mate. I am also an December 2013 applicant.


----------



## RazaF

One of my friends who applied 189 in November 2013 has got his grant today.

Unfortunately his IED is very short i-e he has to enter before Feb 2. 

Anyone else with such a short entry deadline?


----------



## 733513

RazaF said:


> One of my friends who applied 189 in November 2013 has got his grant today.
> 
> Unfortunately his IED is very short i-e he has to enter before Feb 2.
> 
> Anyone else with such a short entry deadline?


That's good news. Any more details on his case? (As to when his file was being sent for security checks)?


----------



## samy25

today in my office we got a call from foreigner lady and she was investigating about what our organization's operations? she didn't mention from where she calling and why she calling. 

i am just trying not to relate this call to my case  but my mind runs random .... and raising stupid questions if it is a call from DIBP..... lol

btw guys...does it happen usually ??? i mean do they call this way??
Note : this is what happened to you when you don't hear from DIBP


----------



## TheExpatriate

RazaF said:


> One of my friends who applied 189 in November 2013 has got his grant today.
> 
> Unfortunately his IED is very short i-e he has to enter before Feb 2.
> 
> Anyone else with such a short entry deadline?


probably he has a med/PCC done last Feb, hence the very short FED


----------



## imranrk

Just to update this forum, one of my friends who applied for 189 in November 2013 got his grant in Jan 1st week (in almost 13 months). He had his med/Pcc call in Oct 2014. His FED is mid June 2015


----------



## Oz Boy

I lodged my 189 application in Aug 2013....Still no clue when it will be finalized!!! Now I have started losing my temper...:mad2:

Is there anyone else in the same boat who applied in or before Aug 13 and still waiting???


----------



## samy25

Oz Boy said:


> I lodged my 189 application in Aug 2013....Still no clue when it will be finalized!!! Now I have started losing my temper...:mad2:
> 
> Is there anyone else in the same boat who applied in or before Aug 13 and still waiting???


Didnt you call them ?


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Is the time required to 189 visa grant for Pakistanis is still around a year or year and half or is it changed? I have read somewhere that some Pakistanis are granted within 3 months (the standard time).

I have applied in Nov-14, when can I realistically assume to be granted the 189 visa? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MMS

ahsan_abbas said:


> Is the time required to 189 visa grant for Pakistanis is still around a year or year and half or is it changed? I have read somewhere that some Pakistanis are granted within 3 months (the standard time).
> 
> I have applied in Nov-14, when can I realistically assume to be granted the 189 visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



There is no hard and fast rule for that but normally 190 visas are taking much less time where as most of 189 are going through ESC and that delays the visa. Make sure you have uploaded all documents upfront including PCC and Medicals and you might be able to get it in 3 to 6 months.


----------



## samy25

ahsan_abbas said:


> Is the time required to 189 visa grant for Pakistanis is still around a year or year and half or is it changed? I have read somewhere that some Pakistanis are granted within 3 months (the standard time).
> 
> I have applied in Nov-14, when can I realistically assume to be granted the 189 visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Any time


----------



## Omair

Oz Boy said:


> I lodged my 189 application in Aug 2013....Still no clue when it will be finalized!!! Now I have started losing my temper...:mad2:
> 
> Is there anyone else in the same boat who applied in or before Aug 13 and still waiting???


I've similar timeline. Applied in July. It is very annoying now.


----------



## olways

Omair said:


> I've similar timeline. Applied in July. It is very annoying now.


I applied in July of 2013 as well for 190 and the wait is still ON.


----------



## rahimvrani

i think you guys should contact DIBP if the 18 month time fram has been pass.


----------



## msohaibkhan

ahsan_abbas said:


> Is the time required to 189 visa grant for Pakistanis is still around a year or year and half or is it changed? I have read somewhere that some Pakistanis are granted within 3 months (the standard time).
> 
> I have applied in Nov-14, when can I realistically assume to be granted the 189 visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Very soon Insha'Allah, in a month or two hopefully


----------



## owais83

olways said:


> I applied in July of 2013 as well for 190 and the wait is still ON.


You should contact DIBP, 190 usually takes 3 to 6 months ,in rare cases it has gone beyond that time frame.


----------



## imranrk

Just been asked to pay the VAC 2 payment.

I hope the grant is nearby too, inshallah ray2: 

Any idea, how long should I expect it to take?


----------



## TheExpatriate

imranrk said:


> Just been asked to pay the VAC 2 payment.
> 
> I hope the grant is nearby too, inshallah ray2:
> 
> Any idea, how long should I expect it to take?


You're in the last mile


----------



## imranrk

TheExpatriate said:


> You're in the last mile


I really hope so  

Already blushing with excitement


----------



## hanali

talexpat said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am currently gathering information for Medicals here too.
> 
> Two hospitals exist on panel for Riyadh. See link below:
> Saudi Arabia
> 
> AlWarood Medical Center - Cost 950 SAR - Walk-in (No appointment required), Timings: 9-12 pm, 4-9 pm (I don't remember exactly, call them up please)
> 
> Dr Sulaiman Al Habib Medical Group - Must be slightly expensive, didn't call them yet.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I visited alwarood medical center and was charged 1860 (for main applicant 1050 and for 18+ dependent 810) for me and my wife. The process is simple and easy. Take only passports and emedical forms prints. Take 2 passport size photos in case they ask. But they never asked us.

They said it usually gets uploaded within 3-5 days.


----------



## samy25

imranrk said:


> I really hope so
> 
> Already blushing with excitement


Thank you for sharing such update..it keeps us hanging in there...


----------



## samzmavz

hi guys, my wife (secondary applicant) appeared for ielts after we lodged our visa application so i didnt mention any thing about her ielts (in fact mentioned that she has not appeared for ielts). now that she had taken ielts should i just directly upload her result or do i need to mention it somewhere or need to inform someone also?


----------



## samy25

samzmavz said:


> hi guys, my wife (secondary applicant) appeared for ielts after we lodged our visa application so i didnt mention any thing about her ielts (in fact mentioned that she has not appeared for ielts). now that she had taken ielts should i just directly upload her result or do i need to mention it somewhere or need to inform someone also?


you should upload the result out come in immi account against her documents


----------



## TheExpatriate

samzmavz said:


> hi guys, my wife (secondary applicant) appeared for ielts after we lodged our visa application so i didnt mention any thing about her ielts (in fact mentioned that she has not appeared for ielts). now that she had taken ielts should i just directly upload her result or do i need to mention it somewhere or need to inform someone also?


upload them under evidence of English for spouse. 

And anyways if you get requested for VAC2, you just reply with the IELTS report


----------



## mah

imranrk said:


> Just been asked to pay the VAC 2 payment.
> 
> I hope the grant is nearby too, inshallah ray2:
> 
> Any idea, how long should I expect it to take?



Sounds VAC2 day today 

FYI, I paid VAC2 on 21 October 2014 and no grant so far.

Good luck.


----------



## samzmavz

mah said:


> Sounds VAC2 day today
> 
> FYI, I paid VAC2 on 21 October 2014 and no grant so far.
> 
> Good luck.


did they asked for VAC2 or you just did it on your own???


----------



## mah

samzmavz said:


> did they asked for VAC2 or you just did it on your own???


You can't make on your own, need invoice code for payment.


----------



## haseeb1017

Hi Everyone,

Thanks to Allah got a golden email early morning... I have been silent observer of this forum, and received lot of help. Will be glad to help if any one requires some.

I have already updated the tracker for reference.

Thanks.


----------



## olways

haseeb1017 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to Allah got a golden email early morning... I have been silent observer of this forum, and received lot of help. Will be glad to help if any one requires some.
> 
> I have already updated the tracker for reference.
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats bro. Wish you all the best. Can you plz post your timelines here as well?


----------



## dear2ujan

Kamm said:


> Got the Grant mail today.
> Alhamdulillah!


Congratulations.


----------



## dear2ujan

Hello guys

My friend lodged visa application of his own in 17th Oct. Now, he wants to add family. For that, he submitted form 1436 for each individual member. Now, how to pay the fee online for each individual member?


----------



## dear2ujan

haseeb1017 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to Allah got a golden email early morning... I have been silent observer of this forum, and received lot of help. Will be glad to help if any one requires some.
> 
> I have already updated the tracker for reference.
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats


----------



## waseem_expat

MMS said:


> Yeh I know it says that on grant letter but again u know how Pakistani boarding and custom people are.
> I am leaving early FEB without the label to so would let u know


MMS, I just did my validation trip last month from Karachi airport. I didn't get visa label on my passport either. 
You are right some "BaBa Jee's" in custom would fuss about it if you dont have the visa stamped. But don;t worry, Keep your grant letter with you and tell them its an eVisa just like UAE's. In my case Baba Jee consulted another guy and they let us go. 

No need to spend 15-20K on label. I know some of other people too who took off from Karachi airport and without visa label.


----------



## ahsan_abbas

waseem_expat said:


> MMS, I just did my validation trip last month from Karachi airport. I didn't get visa label on my passport either.
> You are right some "BaBa Jee's" in custom would fuss about it if you dont have the visa stamped. But don;t worry, Keep your grant letter with you and tell them its an eVisa just like UAE's. In my case Baba Jee consulted another guy and they let us go.
> 
> No need to spend 15-20K on label. I know some of other people too who took off from Karachi airport and without visa label.


 Bye Bye "BaBa Jee's"


----------



## MMS

waseem_expat said:


> MMS, I just did my validation trip last month from Karachi airport. I didn't get visa label on my passport either. You are right some "BaBa Jee's" in custom would fuss about it if you dont have the visa stamped. But don;t worry, Keep your grant letter with you and tell them its an eVisa just like UAE's. In my case Baba Jee consulted another guy and they let us go. No need to spend 15-20K on label. I know some of other people too who took off from Karachi airport and without visa label.


Thanks for the info will def not do label as we r family of four meaning I have to spend 600 aud. 

Will keep u guys posted


----------



## gullu

haseeb1017 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to Allah got a golden email early morning... I have been silent observer of this forum, and received lot of help. Will be glad to help if any one requires some.
> 
> I have already updated the tracker for reference.
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats. Please share your timeline.


----------



## bdapplicant

Congrats. Pls share your timeline



haseeb1017 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to Allah got a golden email early morning... I have been silent observer of this forum, and received lot of help. Will be glad to help if any one requires some.
> 
> I have already updated the tracker for reference.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## gullu

dear2ujan said:


> Hello guys
> 
> My friend lodged visa application of his own in 17th Oct. Now, he wants to add family. For that, he submitted form 1436 for each individual member. Now, how to pay the fee online for each individual member?


Hi dear2ujan,
I didn't add my family either. Could you please tell me that when is it safe to add family at later stage?


----------



## hamzie

guyssssssssssssssss i got it todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!

thanks to this forum for the support and info
i know how painful it is for people who havent got it to read people getting it - makes you anxious about when youll get yours
just be patient

I emailed and called, harassed them.. eventually they put me on an urgent list and got it about 1 week after


----------



## olways

hamzie said:


> guyssssssssssssssss i got it todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!
> 
> thanks to this forum for the support and info
> i know how painful it is for people who havent got it to read people getting it - makes you anxious about when youll get yours
> just be patient
> 
> I emailed and called, harassed them.. eventually they put me on an urgent list and got it about 1 week after


Congratulations bro. Please provide us with detailed timelines. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gullu

hamzie said:


> guyssssssssssssssss i got it todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!
> 
> thanks to this forum for the support and info
> i know how painful it is for people who havent got it to read people getting it - makes you anxious about when youll get yours
> just be patient
> 
> I emailed and called, harassed them.. eventually they put me on an urgent list and got it about 1 week after


Congrats. Please share your timeline.


----------



## samy25

he applied in sep 2013


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

My wife also appeared for IELTS few days back (result is not out yet)

I strongly hope that she will be able to score 4.5 overall.

But suppose, if she can't, then what options I am left with?

I mean will DIBP give me a second chance? or I will have to pay the VAC-2 

Seniors please advice.




TheExpatriate said:


> upload them under evidence of English for spouse.
> 
> And anyways if you get requested for VAC2, you just reply with the IELTS report


----------



## dear2ujan

gullu said:


> Hi dear2ujan,
> I didn't add my family either. Could you please tell me that when is it safe to add family at later stage?


Suggest to add this in start


----------



## bdapplicant

Congrats share your timeline pls



hamzie said:


> guyssssssssssssssss i got it todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!
> 
> thanks to this forum for the support and info
> i know how painful it is for people who havent got it to read people getting it - makes you anxious about when youll get yours
> just be patient
> 
> I emailed and called, harassed them.. eventually they put me on an urgent list and got it about 1 week after


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Friends,

Wanted to share with you that I have received Medical & PCC request today from GSM Brisbane Team 33.
Seems like my 'SC' are over.

Regards,


----------



## 733513

Kamm said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Sultanshah: they requested an updated from 80.
> 
> Bdapplicant: no I didn't call anyone, I was offered a role in Aug and stopped worrying abt grant since then
> 
> Sugarboy: no they didn't request any resubmission. Even though I travelled to Pak in Aug 2014 for abt 10 days.
> & nice name, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't have it if u knew what it 'actually' meant - LOL
> 
> Sent from Phone: So please excuse brevity, typos, and autocorrect errors!


Hi mate,

When did you end up submitting updated form 80?


----------



## dm360

*Is it necessary that form 1022 / 1023 should be filled by primary app*

Hi Guys

I have a question ,

I ,primary applicant,have to notify DIPB about employment situation of my wife (not claiming her point). How should I fill form 1022. Right now , my wife has filled it using her name etc on 1st fill-able page (number 3) and then mentioning her employment change situation. Also, mentioning me and kids where it asked on page 3,13 Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any dependants who are/were included in your application?

I am bit confused as it seems my information being a primary applicant should be on first page and wife/kids detail should go on next page and change of circumstances should be mentioned as my wife xxxx yyyy's left old job at abc company and so on.

Put it simple , is it necessary that form 1022 / 1023 should be filled by primary applicant?


----------



## hamzie

Applied for visa in sept 2013
Team 13 additional info 10/9/13
CO 13/11/13
Med PCC 10/11/14
Grant 15/1/15


----------



## TheExpatriate

hamzie said:


> Applied for visa in sept 2013
> Team 13 additional info 10/9/13
> CO 13/11/13
> Med PCC 10/11/14
> Grant 15/1/15


Congrats


----------



## dm360

Hi Guys , sorry for pushing. Can somebody come forward to help in this?




dm360 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a question ,
> 
> I ,primary applicant,have to notify DIPB about employment situation of my wife (not claiming her point). How should I fill form 1022. Right now , my wife has filled it using her name etc on 1st fill-able page (number 3) and then mentioning her employment change situation. Also, mentioning me and kids where it asked on page 3,13 Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any dependants who are/were included in your application?
> 
> I am bit confused as it seems my information being a primary applicant should be on first page and wife/kids detail should go on next page and change of circumstances should be mentioned as my wife xxxx yyyy's left old job at abc company and so on.
> 
> Put it simple , is it necessary that form 1022 / 1023 should be filled by primary applicant?


----------



## danish160

hamzie said:


> Applied for visa in sept 2013
> Team 13 additional info 10/9/13
> CO 13/11/13
> Med PCC 10/11/14
> Grant 15/1/15


Congratulations! When do you plan to leave?


----------



## danish160

Hi guys, it gives me great pleasure to share that I got my visa grant on 13th Jan, 2015. 

It took exactly 13 months after ESC started. Thanks to all of you for sharing such valuable information.


----------



## Oz Boy

Congrats...



hamzie said:


> Applied for visa in sept 2013
> Team 13 additional info 10/9/13
> CO 13/11/13
> Med PCC 10/11/14
> Grant 15/1/15


----------



## gullu

danish160 said:


> Hi guys, it gives me great pleasure to share that I got my visa grant on 13th Jan, 2015.
> 
> It took exactly 13 months after ESC started. Thanks to all of you for sharing such valuable information.


Congratulation!!


----------



## hanali

Congratulations to danish160, hamzie, haseeb1017 and Kamm.

Happy waiting for all remaining applicants. Remain patient and motivated. Do not panic. The grants are coming....


----------



## _shel

dm360 said:


> Hi Guys , sorry for pushing. Can somebody come forward to help in this?


 You fill it, you are the applicant. 

Have you attempted to claim spouse points?


----------



## OZHope

hamzie said:


> Applied for visa in sept 2013
> Team 13 additional info 10/9/13
> CO 13/11/13
> Med PCC 10/11/14
> Grant 15/1/15


Congratulations


----------



## haseeb1017

olways said:


> Congrats bro. Wish you all the best. Can you plz post your timelines here as well?



189(Onshore) 263111 Computer Network and Systems, with 65 points| ACS applied: 29-July-2014, ACS +ive: 31-July-2014, EOI submitted: 04-Aug-2014, Invitation: 11-Aug-2014, Application Submitted(including fee + frontloaded all docs): 23-Aug-2014, CO assigned: 28-Nov-2014, Additional info uploaded: 04-Dec-2014, Grant: 15-Jan-2015......


----------



## Seva

haseeb1017 said:


> 189(Onshore) 263111 Computer Network and Systems, with 65 points| ACS applied: 29-July-2014, ACS +ive: 31-July-2014, EOI submitted: 04-Aug-2014, Invitation: 11-Aug-2014, Application Submitted(including fee + frontloaded all docs): 23-Aug-2014, CO assigned: 28-Nov-2014, Additional info uploaded: 04-Dec-2014, Grant: 15-Jan-2015......


congrats. were you onshore or offshore?


----------



## rahimvrani

haseeb1017 said:


> 189(Onshore) 263111 Computer Network and Systems, with 65 points| ACS applied: 29-July-2014, ACS +ive: 31-July-2014, EOI submitted: 04-Aug-2014, Invitation: 11-Aug-2014, Application Submitted(including fee + frontloaded all docs): 23-Aug-2014, CO assigned: 28-Nov-2014, Additional info uploaded: 04-Dec-2014, Grant: 15-Jan-2015......


Congrates haseeb i m onshore as well .. & my timeline is very smiliar to you .. hope will get the grant soon.


----------



## Seva

Seva said:


> congrats. were you onshore or offshore?


oh I just noticed in your signature you are an onshore applicant. Are you from a high risk country? it seems security check didn't take that long for you. I am wondering that do I need to upload my country's police check at the time of applying or I can upload it later?


----------



## Huy

More than 90% of applicants are locating in high risk countries, so don't worry too much, but applicants from Muslim countries may be less priority right now i think.


----------



## haseeb1017

rahimvrani said:


> Congrates haseeb i m onshore as well .. & my timeline is very smiliar to you .. hope will get the grant soon.


Insha Allah very soon you will get the grant.

______________
189(Onshore) 263111 Computer Network and Systems, with 65 points| ACS applied: 29-July-2014, ACS +ive: 31-July-2014, EOI submitted: 04-Aug-2014, Invitation: 11-Aug-2014, Application Submitted(including fee + frontloaded all docs): 23-Aug-2014, CO assigned: 28-Nov-2014, Additional info uploaded: 04-Dec-2014, Grant: 15-Jan-2015......


----------



## haseeb1017

Seva said:


> oh I just noticed in your signature you are an onshore applicant. Are you from a high risk country? it seems security check didn't take that long for you. I am wondering that do I need to upload my country's police check at the time of applying or I can upload it later?


Yes i am from high risk country (Pakistan). It is always better to upload everything in advance before even CO asks for anything, which I did in my case.

_____________
189(Onshore) 263111 Computer Network and Systems, with 65 points| ACS applied: 29-July-2014, ACS +ive: 31-July-2014, EOI submitted: 04-Aug-2014, Invitation: 11-Aug-2014, Application Submitted(including fee + frontloaded all docs): 23-Aug-2014, CO assigned: 28-Nov-2014, Additional info uploaded: 04-Dec-2014, Grant: 15-Jan-2015......


----------



## hamzie

Thanks everyone

@danish i was an onshore applicant


----------



## Genome01

Hi Everyone, this is my first post on this forum, however I am not new to this forum, as I have been reading this forum since I applied for my 189 visa in July 2014. 
I have found this forum very uplifting, during my depressive waiting period, all the wonderful success stories gave me renewed hope. So, thank you.
I received my grant on 14/01/15, I applied onshore and I am from Karachi, Pakistan. 
I wish you all, who are waiting for grants, quick grants.


----------



## hamzie

congrats genome
that was so quick!


----------



## KitKaat

Anyone here is waiting for the grant more than 15 months ? My ESC lodged before 10 months and not sure how long gonna take .... I'd like to hear from HR applicants their opinion regarding this ESC timeline


----------



## olways

KitKaat said:


> Anyone here is waiting for the grant more than 15 months ? My ESC lodged before 10 months and not sure how long gonna take .... I'd like to hear from HR applicants their opinion regarding this ESC timeline


I applied 18 months ago. I also wonder how long it takes to get the visa finalized. Hopefully we will get it soon.


----------



## KitKaat

olways said:


> I applied 18 months ago. I also wonder how long it takes to get the visa finalized. Hopefully we will get it soon.


I hope so 
When did you referred to the ESC process?


----------



## mashaikh

hamzie said:


> guyssssssssssssssss i got it todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!
> 
> thanks to this forum for the support and info
> i know how painful it is for people who havent got it to read people getting it - makes you anxious about when youll get yours
> just be patient
> 
> I emailed and called, harassed them.. eventually they put me on an urgent list and got it about 1 week after


Hi Hazmie,

Are you an onshore applicant? If not when are you planning to move?


----------



## olways

KitKaat said:


> I hope so
> When did you referred to the ESC process?


I believe it should be sometime in November of 2013. That's when they started to reply with standard email about routine health and character checks. But I might be wrong. They have never specifically told me about the date.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Guys!
Any thoughts for the following???




JaanKhan(261313) said:


> My wife also appeared for IELTS few days back (result is not out yet)
> 
> I strongly hope that she will be able to score 4.5 overall.
> 
> But suppose, if she can't, then what options I am left with?
> 
> I mean will DIBP give me a second chance? or I will have to pay the VAC-2
> 
> Seniors please advice.


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> Anyone here is waiting for the grant more than 15 months ? My ESC lodged before 10 months and not sure how long gonna take .... I'd like to hear from HR applicants their opinion regarding this ESC timeline


I have been waiting for 12.5 months since lodging. I hope we all get the grant soon.


----------



## 733513

Leb said:


> I have been waiting for 12.5 months since lodging. I hope we all get the grant soon.


Hi Leb,

Looking at the trend, it seems like your grant should be around the corner (Within 2-3) weeks. Fingers crossed and keep us informed.

Good luck.


----------



## Oz Boy

KitKaat said:


> Anyone here is waiting for the grant more than 15 months ? My ESC lodged before 10 months and not sure how long gonna take .... I'd like to hear from HR applicants their opinion regarding this ESC timeline



I am... Applied in Aug 2013, still got no clue...


----------



## Leb

Oz Boy said:


> I am... Applied in Aug 2013, still got no clue...


I have a friend having the same August 2013 timeline, he called DIBP last week, they said the case is still in the external check.


----------



## imranrk

Alhamdulillah, got my grant today  FED is October 2015


----------



## SuperMan1983

imranrk said:


> Alhamdulillah, got my grant today  FED is October 2015


Wow and congrats!

Now atleast this has given me hope, that even after the involvement of team 13 the grant was faster

Question: with how many dependents did u applied? And did u made a phone call for the status or the grant was itself without any call ?


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> I have been waiting for 12.5 months since lodging. I hope we all get the grant soon.


I hope so ..


----------



## KitKaat

Oz Boy said:


> I am... Applied in Aug 2013, still got no clue...


Thats really long time ... mine is Oct 2013 and still waiting for the external check


----------



## mehak1915

Hi All,

I want to ask one query.

If one is entitled towards exemption from Income Tax in Australia as being the PR holder while studying any course in university level provided also that he has got his wife and a kid at home as well and wife is a house wife....?

I would really appreciate, if some one could respond to the said query,

Regards,


----------



## TheExpatriate

mehak1915 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to ask one query.
> 
> If one is entitled towards exemption from Income Tax in Australia as being the PR holder while studying any course in university level provided also that he has got his wife and a kid at home as well and wife is a house wife....?
> 
> I would really appreciate, if some one could respond to the said query,
> 
> Regards,


It's simple : 

1- You live in Australia --> you pay tax on both onshore and offshore income

2- You don't live in Australia --> you do not pay tax on offshore income, you only pay on onshore income (e.g.: if you have property in Australia that is rented out)


----------



## imranhassan852

imranrk said:


> Alhamdulillah, got my grant today  FED is October 2015


congrts IMRAN


----------



## imranhassan852

Dears,

Is there anyone who obtained PCC from KSA? kindly share procedure for obtaining PCC from KSA.


----------



## mehak1915

Thank you very much for the reply.

But i was asking that if my husband is studying a course in University at Australia, and i and my one kid stay at home...All of us are holding PR Visa...Then will Income tax be levied on salary of my husband as he is also a student in some course at australian Uni...Means we are onshore but husband still studying and doing part time job as well...Please clarify.


----------



## imranrk

SuperMan1983 said:


> Wow and congrats!
> 
> Now atleast this has given me hope, that even after the involvement of team 13 the grant was faster
> 
> Question: with how many dependents did u applied? And did u made a phone call for the status or the grant was itself without any call ?


3 dependents (wife and 2 kids). No, I was planning to make a call today but I found the email


----------



## imranrk

samy25 said:


> Imrank kindly share ur timeline as I knt see on fone. Wen team 13 contacted you?


Here you go:

189 (261313) |Invite: May 26 2014 |Lodged: July 2014 |CO (Adelaide Team 2): Oct 2014 |Meds/PCC: Oct 2014 |Team 13 Additional Info: Nov 2014 |VAC2 Paid: Jan 14 2015 |Grant: Jan 16 2015


----------



## mshoaib

Aoa

Has anyone opened the bank account online and transferred money into it prior to land in Australia? Which bank should I prefer among the Commonwealth,Westpac and NAB?

Regards

Shoaib


----------



## sultanshah

imranrk said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 189 (261313) |Invite: May 26 2014 |Lodged: July 2014 |CO (Adelaide Team 2): Oct 2014 |Meds/PCC: Oct 2014 |Team 13 Additional Info: Nov 2014 |VAC2 Paid: Jan 14 2015 |Grant: Jan 16 2015


what additional info they asked for?


----------



## samy25

Strange feeling. I feel so happy and excited wen ever some one get grant from Pakistan. It's like I m having it. Nowadays being on forum is the name of joy n seeing other getting grants ??


----------



## SuperMan1983

samy25 said:


> Strange feeling. I feel so happy and excited wen ever some one get grant from Pakistan. It's like I m having it. Nowadays being on forum is the name of joy n seeing other getting grants ??


Sammy this what communicated by them to me couple of days before 

"Dear Mr , 

Thank you for your enquiry

We are seeking to process this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are conducted by other agencies; and all this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured that we will do all e can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.

Kind Regards


General Skilled Migration – Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


And my application was lodged on June 26, 2014 and team 13 contacted me in November 2014

Now only god know where is my grant ?


----------



## amhalabi

imranhassan852 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Is there anyone who obtained PCC from KSA? kindly share procedure for obtaining PCC from KSA.


Yes, it's simple and easy, just follow the following steps:
- first, wait until you receive an email from CO asking for PCC. If you don't want to wait then you have to pay around SAR 340 for each applicant.
- once you received the email, forward it to the Australian embassy. Look for their emails at their website.
- Within two days to a week, the embassy will give you a letter which you provide to criminal evidences "Adelah Jena Eiah". Send me a private message to give you the location in Riyadh.
- the letter, a photo, copy of your passport and Iqama to be given to criminals evidences and you'll receive the certificate after 3 to 5 days.
- you have to do the same for all applicant and you have to take them with you as fingerprints are taken. There's a special section for women to apply from and women should go and apply by themselves, but anyone can receive. The certificate once it's done.


----------



## talexpat

imranhassan852 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Is there anyone who obtained PCC from KSA? kindly share procedure for obtaining PCC from KSA.


If you have not been requested yet for PCC by CO, you may take "PCC request letter" from Pakistan Embassy Riyadh - Welfare Section against your application. Include Iqama and passport copies, then embassy welfare section will prepare "PCC request letter" on the spot. It then has to be stamped by MOFA and then proceed to CID station located in Deerah.

Detailed procedure in below links:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/143440-pcc-no-previous-conviction-certificate-saudi-arabia.html

Below link from a different forum, almost the same procedure (with COMPLETE location details), ignore Canadian part :eyebrows::

Saudi PCC from Riyadh


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> Strange feeling. I feel so happy and excited wen ever some one get grant from Pakistan. It's like I m having it. Nowadays being on forum is the name of joy n seeing other getting grants ??


Same as here especially from HR countries who waited so long to get it


----------



## samy25

SuperMan1983 said:


> Sammy this what communicated by them to me couple of days before
> 
> "Dear Mr ,
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry
> 
> We are seeking to process this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are conducted by other agencies; and all this can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured that we will do all e can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> 
> General Skilled Migration – Adelaide
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> 
> And my application was lodged on June 26, 2014 and team 13 contacted me in November 2014
> 
> Now only god know where is my grant ?



today i called up and they clearly told me that every thing is ready to go but my application is going through external sec checks . as soon as they will get the response , they will let me know. 

i promptly lodge my complain with IGIS though i know that i didnt cross the 12 months after applying.. but i thought i shud just ping IGIS too..


----------



## carry7

*Carry*

Dear Samy,

at what number did you call?

Thanks



samy25 said:


> today i called up and they clearly told me that every thing is ready to go but my application is going through external sec checks . as soon as they will get the response , they will let me know.
> 
> i promptly lodge my complain with IGIS though i know that i didnt cross the 12 months after applying.. but i thought i shud just ping IGIS too..


----------



## sanny

Hi guys .. i applied my 190 visa in september 2013 ..case officer allocated in october 2013 .. Team 13 contacted in november 2013 i send my all documents upfront .. after november 2013 till yesterday i haven't got any response from my case officer .. but today morning i have received an email asking me to provide them my updated overseas police clearance and AFP .... please tell me where i m standing .... thank u


----------



## TheExpatriate

sanny said:


> Hi guys .. i applied my 190 visa in september 2013 ..case officer allocated in october 2013 .. Team 13 contacted in november 2013 i send my all documents upfront .. after november 2013 till yesterday i haven't got any response from my case officer .. but today morning i have received an email asking me to provide them my updated overseas police clearance and AFP .... please tell me where i m standing .... thank u


probably your ESC has successfully concluded but now your PCCs have expired so they need fresh PCCs to give you the grant


----------



## sanny

Thank u for ur prompt reply.. i wish what u said will happened in real as well.. its been 16 months we r waiting for outcome. My medical has also expired so do u think they ask for medical again...


----------



## carry7

*Carry7*

Dear Samy25,

Can you please share the number on which you called?

thank you.

Regards,

Carry



samy25 said:


> today i called up and they clearly told me that every thing is ready to go but my application is going through external sec checks . as soon as they will get the response , they will let me know.
> 
> i promptly lodge my complain with IGIS though i know that i didnt cross the 12 months after applying.. but i thought i shud just ping IGIS too..


----------



## malisajj

sanny said:


> Thank u for ur prompt reply.. i wish what u said will happened in real as well.. its been 16 months we r waiting for outcome. My medical has also expired so do u think they ask for medical again...


Have you contacted IGIS to check the status of your ESC?


----------



## samy25

carry7 said:


> dear samy,
> 
> at what number did you call?
> 
> Thanks


0061731367000


----------



## samy25

malisajj said:


> Have you contacted IGIS to check the status of your ESC?


Didnt you call them yet?


----------



## malisajj

samy25 said:


> Didnt you call them yet?


No. Apparently they entertain complaints only if application is more than year old.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sanny said:


> Thank u for ur prompt reply.. i wish what u said will happened in real as well.. its been 16 months we r waiting for outcome. My medical has also expired so do u think they ask for medical again...


sometimes they ask for new meds, sometimes they extend their validity ....... 

In all cases, hopefully before March you will be granted


----------



## carry7

*Carry7*

Thank you 



samy25 said:


> 0061731367000


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Does someone know where this police station is in Jeddah?
I heard it is near television station - Kandara but do not know the exact place.
I have also been asked by the CO for PCC and Medical.

Best Regards,



talexpat said:


> If you have not been requested yet for PCC by CO, you may take "PCC request letter" from Pakistan Embassy Riyadh - Welfare Section against your application. Include Iqama and passport copies, then embassy welfare section will prepare "PCC request letter" on the spot. It then has to be stamped by MOFA and then proceed to CID station located in Deerah.
> 
> Detailed procedure in below links:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/143440-pcc-no-previous-conviction-certificate-saudi-arabia.html
> 
> Below link from a different forum, almost the same procedure (with COMPLETE location details), ignore Canadian part :eyebrows::
> 
> Saudi PCC from Riyadh


----------



## mfa

hi all,

anyone who recently lodged visa (189) can confirm how many FRC (Family registration certificates) are required ? I heard for married people you need 3 ( father, father-in-law,yours)

can anyone confirm ?

also, when Pakistani CNIC and Passport shows, date of birth, why , a separate "birth certificate" is required which is issued by union council ?


----------



## gullu

mfa said:


> hi all,
> 
> anyone who recently lodged visa (189) can confirm how many FRC (Family registration certificates) are required ? I heard for married people you need 3 ( father, father-in-law,yours)
> 
> can anyone confirm ?
> 
> also, when Pakistani CNIC and Passport shows, date of birth, why , a separate "birth certificate" is required which is issued by union council ?


Regarding your computerised birth certificate, it is just their DIBP's requirement. Old format birth certificate or Form B are valid anymore. You can easily get your birth certificate from UC within few hours, if you know some agent.


----------



## imranrk

sultanshah said:


> what additional info they asked for?


Gap clarification between degree & job, resume, form 1221, payslips and bank statements


----------



## Oz Boy

Guys,

Now I m losing hope to survive... have been waiting since Aug 13... Always hear a same response upon contacting DIBP " Your case is undergoing external checks"...

I guess DIBP & IGIS have administered anesthesia in my case... I am becoming quite frustrated now...Just want to hear the outcome whether positive or negative... That's completely ridiculous! What the hell is my mistake if I was born in HR country??? 

Finally, lodged complaint with IGIS today for the first time... Do you think it was a right decision???


----------



## 733513

Oz Boy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Now I m losing hope to survive... have been waiting since Aug 13... Always hear a same response upon contacting DIBP " Your case is undergoing external checks"...
> 
> I guess DIBP & IGIS have administered anesthesia in my case... I am becoming quite frustrated now...Just want to hear the outcome whether positive or negative... That's completely ridiculous! What the hell is my mistake if I was born in HR country???
> 
> Finally, lodged complaint with IGIS today for the first time... Do you think it was a right decision???


Oz Boy, just hang in there you've gone through most of it..don't let it slip for the last mile. If I were you I would have probably done the same.


----------



## KitKaat

Oz Boy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Now I m losing hope to survive... have been waiting since Aug 13... Always hear a same response upon contacting DIBP " Your case is undergoing external checks"...
> 
> I guess DIBP & IGIS have administered anesthesia in my case... I am becoming quite frustrated now...Just want to hear the outcome whether positive or negative... That's completely ridiculous! What the hell is my mistake if I was born in HR country???
> 
> Finally, lodged complaint with IGIS today for the first time... Do you think it was a right decision???


Same as here
Everytime whenever we call them they always telling us thats still undergoing external checks.

I can't contact the IGIS because they told me not to contact them again until Feb2015 so I am still waiting for those 10 days to pass and I hope I don't need that contact 

Hey Oz when did your application form 80 referred for the external check ?


----------



## sultanshah

imranrk said:


> Gap clarification between degree & job, resume, form 1221, payslips and bank statements


Salam,

Thanks for your reply. 

Did you gave payslips earlier also?..if so how many.

Also please tell me how many payslips they have asked for now.

Regards


----------



## BOLT

Dear Oz Boy

I can indeed understand your feelings. Please look at my timeline. Best thing is to forget about immigration. 

I waisted 18 months because I had halted all my life plans. Few months back, I resumed my normal life. Changed job and moved out of Pakistan. Now, I am so happy that I will not move to aussie for few years or so even if grant comes today. God has always better plans for those who trust Him.

Interestingly, few weeks back I changed ImmiAccount password and now forgot it. I am feeling so relieved now I can't explain 

relax and do not halt your life. just move on.

best of luck to all.




Oz Boy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Now I m losing hope to survive... have been waiting since Aug 13... Always hear a same response upon contacting DIBP " Your case is undergoing external checks"...
> 
> I guess DIBP & IGIS have administered anesthesia in my case... I am becoming quite frustrated now...Just want to hear the outcome whether positive or negative... That's completely ridiculous! What the hell is my mistake if I was born in HR country???
> 
> Finally, lodged complaint with IGIS today for the first time... Do you think it was a right decision???


----------



## Oz Boy

KitKaat said:


> Same as here
> Everytime whenever we call them they always telling us thats still undergoing external checks.
> 
> I can't contact the IGIS because they told me not to contact them again until Feb2015 so I am still waiting for those 10 days to pass and I hope I don't need that contact
> 
> Hey Oz when did your application form 80 referred for the external check ?


They never told me when my case was referred for the external checks...However, I was asked to submit Form 80 in late Oct, 2013.


----------



## rahimvrani

samy25 said:


> 0061731367000


Thanks Samy for the # .. i contacted the # & there was no hold time .. i spoke to one of the immi lady advsing me WE DONT NEED ANY DOC ANYMORE & EVERYTHING IS FINE """" IT WONT TAKE LONG NOW """"

also told she will send me the email .. i hope to get the grant soon inshallah 

Thanks for the # bro.


----------



## SuperMan1983

rahimvrani said:


> Thanks Samy for the # .. i contacted the # & there was no hold time .. i spoke to one of the immi lady advsing me WE DONT NEED ANY DOC ANYMORE & EVERYTHING IS FINE """" IT WONT TAKE LONG NOW """"
> 
> also told she will send me the email .. i hope to get the grant soon inshallah
> 
> Thanks for the # bro.


Wow, I hope u will get it today

Did u asked if ur checks are concluded?

I to have the same time line as your even the allocation date for case officer. My team is 7 Adelaide, which one is yours?

Good luck


----------



## samzmavz

so pretty much done with all things pending at my end. Hopefully nothing further ll be required and things will sail smoothly IA


----------



## tosss

Hello all,

I have a simple inquiry.
I am from jordan and my wife is from lebanon. We both have been working in UAE for more than 3 years now.
I was wondering if our visa processing time will be long? and if so, what is the criteria ? I always thought that it will be a fast process.


----------



## mashaikh

mshoaib said:


> Aoa
> 
> Has anyone opened the bank account online and transferred money into it prior to land in Australia? Which bank should I prefer among the Commonwealth,Westpac and NAB?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shoaib


I have opened the account in CommonWealth.. it has many branches.. where ever you go in Australia you will find a branch.


----------



## samy25

rahimvrani said:


> Thanks Samy for the # .. i contacted the # & there was no hold time .. i spoke to one of the immi lady advsing me WE DONT NEED ANY DOC ANYMORE & EVERYTHING IS FINE """" IT WONT TAKE LONG NOW """"
> 
> also told she will send me the email .. i hope to get the grant soon inshallah
> 
> Thanks for the # bro.


tell me the date u lodge...........


----------



## carry7

*Carry7*

Dear All,

Can anyone tell which form we have to update regarding our recent International trip?

Thank you.

Regards,

Carry7


----------



## Auzi2012

Dear Concerned

I have applied for 190 and visa have been granted. I have received CO email regarding visa and grant letter, however same have not been updated in VEVO. Further on online status in my account have been changed to finalized and a new tab have been shown stating "grant letter", however no grant letter is attached.
Any idea?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Auzi2012 said:


> Dear Concerned
> 
> I have applied for 190 and visa have been granted. I have received CO email regarding visa and grant letter, however same have not been updated in VEVO. Further on online status in my account have been changed to finalized and a new tab have been shown stating "grant letter", however no grant letter is attached.
> Any idea?


Congrats


----------



## Auzi2012

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


Thanks buddy

Any idea about my query???


----------



## TheExpatriate

Auzi2012 said:


> Dear Concerned
> 
> I have applied for 190 and visa have been granted. I have received CO email regarding visa and grant letter, however same have not been updated in VEVO. Further on online status in my account have been changed to finalized and a new tab have been shown stating "grant letter", however no grant letter is attached.
> Any idea?


Re "view grant letter", if you applied through an agent, this link won't work and you need to get the grant letter from your agent.

Re VEVO, there is a well known bug for querying VEVO using TRN, try using Visa Grant Number (from the grant letter)


----------



## Auzi2012

TheExpatriate said:


> Re "view grant letter", if you applied through an agent, this link won't work and you need to get the grant letter from your agent.
> 
> Re VEVO, there is a well known bug for querying VEVO using TRN, try using Visa Grant Number (from the grant letter)


Thanks

I haven't used any agent.

I have also tried VEVO using grant number without any luck.

Is it something to worry about


----------



## TheExpatriate

Auzi2012 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I haven't used any agent.
> 
> I have also tried VEVO using grant number without any luck.
> 
> Is it something to worry about


Where did you get the grant number from if you cannot view the grant letter ???!!!


----------



## Auzi2012

TheExpatriate said:


> Where did you get the grant number from if you cannot view the grant letter ???!!!


I have received a CO email which includes visa grant notice


----------



## TheExpatriate

Auzi2012 said:


> I have received a CO email which includes visa grant notice


contact the department, there could be a tech glitch that needs to be worked out.


----------



## Auzi2012

TheExpatriate said:


> contact the department, there could be a tech glitch that needs to be worked out.


Ahan Thanks

Bit curious whether have you ever came to know about any other person who faces the same glitch.


----------



## gullu

Auzi2012 said:


> Dear Concerned
> 
> I have applied for 190 and visa have been granted. I have received CO email regarding visa and grant letter, however same have not been updated in VEVO. Further on online status in my account have been changed to finalized and a new tab have been shown stating "grant letter", however no grant letter is attached.
> Any idea?


Congrats Auzi2012!! Please share your timeline.


----------



## Auzi2012

gullu said:


> Congrats Auzi2012!! Please share your timeline.


Thanks buddy

Applied in October 2013
Granted January 2015 
Total time around 15 months.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Auzi2012 said:


> Ahan Thanks
> 
> Bit curious whether have you ever came to know about any other person who faces the same glitch.


many people faced many glitches. You have a grant letter and application status changed to finalised/granted, nothing to worry about

Someone on the forum had a VEVO glitch and calling the dept worked it out


----------



## Auzi2012

TheExpatriate said:


> many people faced many glitches. You have a grant letter and application status changed to finalised/granted, nothing to worry about
> 
> Someone on the forum had a VEVO glitch and calling the dept worked it out


Thanks mate.


----------



## KitKaat

I hate January :/


----------



## expat-malik

Hi guys, 

Just wanted to update the forum that I have received medical and PCC call yesterday, 19th of Jan 2015.


----------



## gullu

expat-malik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to update the forum that I have received medical and PCC call yesterday, 19th of Jan 2015.


They already requested you Med and PCC on 18-Mar-2014. What was that?


----------



## samy25

KitKaat said:


> I hate January :/


Do not hate it.. May be jan is the grant month for you


----------



## expat-malik

gullu said:


> They already requested you Med and PCC on 18-Mar-2014. What was that?


They requested when CO was allocated. At the time, all Pakistani applicants were going through security checks of 12-18 months and I was not in a rush either, so I requested CO to delay Meds/PCC until the security checks are completed. I did that to avoid re-doing Meds/PCC and/or avoid a very short Initial entry deadline.


----------



## 733513

expat-malik said:


> They requested when CO was allocated. At the time, all Pakistani applicants were going through security checks of 12-18 months and I was not in a rush either, so I requested CO to delay Meds/PCC until the security checks are completed. I did that to avoid re-doing Meds/PCC and/or avoid a very short Initial entry deadline.


That's very smart expart-malik. Can I please ask you a couple of questions?

1. When was your security checks referred? On CO allocation or Team 13 request?

2. What did team 13 requested you in April?

Thanks and good luck


----------



## samy25

Did u ever lodge complain with IGIS?


----------



## expat-malik

sugarboy said:


> That's very smart expart-malik. Can I please ask you a couple of questions?
> 
> 1. When was your security checks referred? On CO allocation or Team 13 request?
> 
> 2. What did team 13 requested you in April?
> 
> Thanks and good luck





sugarboy said:


> That's very smart expart-malik. Can I please ask you a couple of questions?
> 
> 1. When was your security checks referred? On CO allocation or Team 13 request?
> 
> 2. What did team 13 requested you in April?
> 
> Thanks and good luck




Honestly I don't have an idea when the checks were referred cause they never informed me. I would presume that when the original request was made for Meds/PCC and I got them postponed, the ticker would have started. 

Team 13 basically asked for gaps in my high school education which were related to waiting for results after Matric/FSc, plus an abbreviation in the name of one of the companies I worked for.

And I never contacted IGIS cause on their website, they say that you should only complain if you have passed the 12 month timeline from date of application. Which is Feb 2015 in my case.


----------



## Leb

Don't you think guys that complaining to IGIS would open the beehive and make the CO annoyed and then starting to request unlimited documents!!!


----------



## 733513

Leb said:


> Don't you think guys that complaining to IGIS would open the beehive and make the CO annoyed and then starting to request unlimited documents!!!


Hi Leb, The CO doesn't even get to know if you make a complaint to IGIS. The complaint is for ASIO and not for DIBP.


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> Do not hate it.. May be jan is the grant month for you


I don't think so. I lost hope, after January finishes I must lodge complain to the stupid IGIS. They told me to write to them again if nothing happen till Feb 2015


----------



## talexpat

expat-malik said:


> They requested when CO was allocated. At the time, all Pakistani applicants were going through security checks of 12-18 months and I was not in a rush either, so I requested CO to delay Meds/PCC until the security checks are completed. I did that to avoid re-doing Meds/PCC and/or avoid a very short Initial entry deadline.


That's really good if COs allow to delay Meds/PCC. Secondly do you agree that security checks don't take much long nowadays as we can see from cases lodged after July 2014. You know what I mean.


----------



## expat-malik

talexpat said:


> That's really good if COs allow to delay Meds/PCC. Secondly do you agree that security checks don't take much long nowadays as we can see from cases lodged after July 2014. You know what I mean.


Yes, looking at the recent trends, if I were applying now, I would've also front loaded MEDs/PCCs.. But back then, this was not the case..


----------



## talexpat

expat-malik said:


> Yes, looking at the recent trends, if I were applying now, I would've also front loaded MEDs/PCCs.. But back then, this was not the case..


That's why I am front-loading MEDs/PCCs too. I did medicals already on 17th this month but not yet reflected in ImmiAccount, probably because lazy medical center didn't upload yet.

For PCC, I have received Saudi PCC this week but my lazy agent refuses to upload and saying that we will upload it together with your Pakistani PCC once you receive it. Does this make any difference? Or it will be better impression on CO if we upload what we already have, Saudi PCC?

Shukran!!


----------



## rahimvrani

samy25 said:


> tell me the date u lodge...........


hi Samy 

i lodge on 26 June 2014 i am an onshore applicant

yes email received it was with the GRANT ... i got in 7 months ... yes i m with Team 7 as well .. u need to contact that # as well... although i had an agent in sydney still i perfer to call the # .. i cant belive it i am a PR now .. Aus Passport is due 21 Jan 2016


----------



## rahimvrani

SuperMan1983 said:


> Wow, I hope u will get it today
> 
> Did u asked if ur checks are concluded?
> 
> I to have the same time line as your even the allocation date for case officer. My team is 7 Adelaide, which one is yours?
> 
> Good luck


Hi Super man

yes email received it was with the GRANT ... i got in 7 months ... yes i m with Team 7 as well .. u need to contact that # as well... although i had an agent in sydney still i perfer to call the # .. i cant belive it i am a PR now .. Aus Passport is due 21 Jan 2016


----------



## SuperMan1983

rahimvrani said:


> Hi Super man
> 
> yes email received it was with the GRANT ... i got in 7 months ... yes i m with Team 7 as well .. u need to contact that # as well... although i had an agent in sydney still i perfer to call the # .. i cant belive it i am a PR now .. Aus Passport is due 21 Jan 2016


Many congratulations Rahim

May I know if your agent is a registered migration agent?
Because I have called them once in October 2014 I guess and they told me that they have informed every thing to my agent and I shall contact my agent.

Further last week I have received a standard email that my case is under standard checks which included medical and national security. Howeve my time lines are almost same as yours excel grant date.


----------



## rahimvrani

SuperMan1983 said:


> Many congratulations Rahim
> 
> May I know if your agent is a registered migration agent?
> Because I have called them once in October 2014 I guess and they told me that they have informed every thing to my agent and I shall contact my agent.
> 
> Further last week I have received a standard email that my case is under standard checks which included medical and national security. Howeve my time lines are almost same as yours excel grant date.


---

yes he is a wellknown registered agent you can google him "australian immigration law services his name is Karl konard ...

i will be very honest you my file was sent to pak in Oct 2014 & you know how it work .. so i used my contact to clear my file asap & i got the result as my agent was shocked too .. as normal pak applicant have to wait 8 month for external check to be complete


----------



## msalmank

AOA All,

By the grace of Allah, we have Alhumdulillah received our grant just now. We're very excited...!!

Our initial entry date is Feb 21, which gives us a month to get everything sorted out.

Even though i haven't been active on this forum that much in the last few months, but i wanted to thank everyone here for their guidance initially. This is a very informational and a helpful forum indeed!

Best of luck to you all!

Regards,
Salman Khalid.


----------



## Leb

msalmank said:


> AOA All,
> 
> By the grace of Allah, we have Alhumdulillah received our grant just now. We're very excited...!!
> 
> Our initial entry date is Feb 21, which gives us a month to get everything sorted out.
> 
> Even though i haven't been active on this forum that much in the last few months, but i wanted to thank everyone here for their guidance initially. This is a very informational and a helpful forum indeed!
> 
> Best of luck to you all!
> 
> Regards,
> Salman Khalid.


Congrats Salman.... Your IED is very short, pleaae share with us your Meds. and PCC dates. 
By the way, the first thing I did an hour ago was to check my immi account. But infortunately no good news yet. 
I wish uou good luck.


----------



## msalmank

Leb said:


> Congrats Salman.... Your IED is very short, pleaae share with us your Meds. and PCC dates.
> By the way, the first thing I did an hour ago was to check my immi account. But infortunately no good news yet.
> I wish uou good luck.


I front-loaded all documents including the PCC and going for my medicals before the CO was allocated. To this day i'm unsure of when the CO was actually allocated to my case. 

I got my medicals done on the 19th of February, and got the PCC on the 21st of February... The IED is based off of a year after the PCC date.

(I updated my signature)

And good luck with your application, inshAllah you'll get your grant soon too


----------



## Oz Boy

Congrats buddy,

You r lucky that u got it within a year... look at my timeline...

Remember us in your prayers.

All the best!





msalmank said:


> AOA All,
> 
> By the grace of Allah, we have Alhumdulillah received our grant just now. We're very excited...!!
> 
> Our initial entry date is Feb 21, which gives us a month to get everything sorted out.
> 
> Even though i haven't been active on this forum that much in the last few months, but i wanted to thank everyone here for their guidance initially. This is a very informational and a helpful forum indeed!
> 
> Best of luck to you all!
> 
> Regards,
> Salman Khalid.


----------



## bluelady

*Urgent Inquiry - Form 80 and 1221*

Hi All,
I am the primary applicant in my case, can you please advise on following questions;

1.do I need form 80 and 1221 for my husband also as he is secondary applicant and I am not claiming any point for him.

2.do I need Polio certificate for both of us, he is in Pakistan and got his and we have already uploaded it but I am in Australia and wondering if need also?

3.I have submitted my 189 application last week, what you think how long it ll take to get the decision. 

4.My overseas police clearance was issued from pak in May 2014 which is now 8 months old, what reckon should I start making arrangements for fresh one? 


Your valued advice is appreciated. 

Regards,


----------



## rahimvrani

Oz Boy said:


> Congrats buddy,
> 
> You r lucky that u got it within a year... look at my timeline...
> 
> Remember us in your prayers.
> 
> All the best!


OZ Boy u seriously need to call that # .. which was mention by samy25


----------



## bluelady

Hi Rahim,
can you please give us a clue which department your file went to in pak. 

Regards,




rahimvrani said:


> ---
> 
> yes he is a wellknown registered agent you can google him "australian immigration law services his name is Karl konard ...
> 
> i will be very honest you my file was sent to pak in Oct 2014 & you know how it work .. so i used my contact to clear my file asap & i got the result as my agent was shocked too .. as normal pak applicant have to wait 8 month for external check to be complete


----------



## SuperMan1983

rahimvrani said:


> ---
> 
> yes he is a wellknown registered agent you can google him "australian immigration law services his name is Karl konard ...
> 
> i will be very honest you my file was sent to pak in Oct 2014 & you know how it work .. so i used my contact to clear my file asap & i got the result as my agent was shocked too .. as normal pak applicant have to wait 8 month for external check to be complete


Ok great!

Can you tell me to whom did they send our files for verification in Pakistan?

Regards


----------



## bluelady

*Urgent Inquiry - Form 80 and 1221*

Hi All,
I am the primary applicant in my case, can you please advise on following questions;

1.do I need form 80 and 1221 for my husband also as he is secondary applicant and I am not claiming any point for him.

2.do I need Polio certificate for both of us, he is in Pakistan and got his and we have already uploaded it but I am in Australia and wondering if need also?

3.I have submitted my 189 application last week, what you think how long it ll take to get the decision. 

4.My overseas police clearance was issued from pak in May 2014 which is now 8 months old, what reckon should I start making arrangements for fresh one? 


Your valued advice is appreciated. 

Regards,


----------



## carry7

Congratulations Salman! All the Best!



msalmank said:


> AOA All,
> 
> By the grace of Allah, we have Alhumdulillah received our grant just now. We're very excited...!!
> 
> Our initial entry date is Feb 21, which gives us a month to get everything sorted out.
> 
> Even though i haven't been active on this forum that much in the last few months, but i wanted to thank everyone here for their guidance initially. This is a very informational and a helpful forum indeed!
> 
> Best of luck to you all!
> 
> Regards,
> Salman Khalid.


----------



## samy25

bluelady said:


> Hi All,
> I am the primary applicant in my case, can you please advise on following questions;
> 
> 1.do I need form 80 and 1221 for my husband also as he is secondary applicant and I am not claiming any point for him.
> 
> 2.do I need Polio certificate for both of us, he is in Pakistan and got his and we have already uploaded it but I am in Australia and wondering if need also?
> 
> 3.I have submitted my 189 application last week, what you think how long it ll take to get the decision.
> 
> 4.My overseas police clearance was issued from pak in May 2014 which is now 8 months old, what reckon should I start making arrangements for fresh one?
> 
> 
> Your valued advice is appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


1- i will recommend you to frontload both forms for your husband in advance as i submitted form 80 in advance but still they asked for 1221. and now i have seen they do ask for atleast every male from HR country.

2- see the requirement for polio cert to be in pakistan, in ur case you can be exempted if you not in pak but still take it if any possibility. 

3- As per trend people who applied after july from HR country they are getting swift grants.. may be with in 3 to 4 month.

4- submitt the same as it is not expired and do it again if they ask. i think your aus Pcc will be more important if you in auzi..


----------



## gullu

msalmank said:


> AOA All,
> 
> By the grace of Allah, we have Alhumdulillah received our grant just now. We're very excited...!!
> 
> Our initial entry date is Feb 21, which gives us a month to get everything sorted out.
> 
> Even though i haven't been active on this forum that much in the last few months, but i wanted to thank everyone here for their guidance initially. This is a very informational and a helpful forum indeed!
> 
> Best of luck to you all!
> 
> Regards,
> Salman Khalid.


Congratulations Salman Khalid!!


----------



## mshoaib

mashaikh said:


> I have opened the account in CommonWealth.. it has many branches.. where ever you go in Australia you will find a branch.


Have you deposited any amount in your Aus Bank Account? 

I just want to make sure that you get speedy transfer of money into it.

Regards

Shoaib


----------



## sultanshah

msalmank said:


> AOA All,
> 
> By the grace of Allah, we have Alhumdulillah received our grant just now. We're very excited...!!
> 
> Our initial entry date is Feb 21, which gives us a month to get everything sorted out.
> 
> Even though i haven't been active on this forum that much in the last few months, but i wanted to thank everyone here for their guidance initially. This is a very informational and a helpful forum indeed!
> 
> Best of luck to you all!
> 
> Regards,
> Salman Khalid.


Salam,

Congrats bro,

Please can you tell me whether your employer was contacted for verification or not..also please tell me that did you assessed your work experience also from assessing authority?..your PCC was from which city.

Regards


----------



## Khalid Sami

Alhamdolilah, got the grant..

Visa applied: 4th feb, 2014
Visa grant : 20th jan, 2015

189 off shore applicant..


----------



## rahimvrani

bluelady said:


> Hi All,
> I am the primary applicant in my case, can you please advise on following questions;
> 
> 1.do I need form 80 and 1221 for my husband also as he is secondary applicant and I am not claiming any point for him.
> 
> 2.do I need Polio certificate for both of us, he is in Pakistan and got his and we have already uploaded it but I am in Australia and wondering if need also?
> 
> 3.I have submitted my 189 application last week, what you think how long it ll take to get the decision.
> 
> 4.My overseas police clearance was issued from pak in May 2014 which is now 8 months old, what reckon should I start making arrangements for fresh one?
> 
> 
> Your valued advice is appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Bluelady,

yes both of u need to fill form 80 & 1221 .. me n my wife did as well .. u can submite ur pak police check which is valid till May 2015 .. u dont need polio certificate.. give atleast 6 moths after submitting everything


----------



## carry7

Congratulations Khalid!



Khalid Sami said:


> Alhamdolilah, got the grant..
> 
> Visa applied: 4th feb, 2014
> Visa grant : 20th jan, 2015
> 
> 189 off shore applicant..


----------



## samy25

Khalid Sami said:


> Alhamdolilah, got the grant..
> 
> Visa applied: 4th feb, 2014
> Visa grant : 20th jan, 2015
> 
> 189 off shore applicant..


Congratulations... n m happy they are crawling towards june


----------



## imranrk

bluelady said:


> Hi All,
> I am the primary applicant in my case, can you please advise on following questions;
> 
> 1.do I need form 80 and 1221 for my husband also as he is secondary applicant and I am not claiming any point for him.
> 
> 2.do I need Polio certificate for both of us, he is in Pakistan and got his and we have already uploaded it but I am in Australia and wondering if need also?
> 
> 3.I have submitted my 189 application last week, what you think how long it ll take to get the decision.
> 
> 4.My overseas police clearance was issued from pak in May 2014 which is now 8 months old, what reckon should I start making arrangements for fresh one?
> 
> 
> Your valued advice is appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


1. Yes
2. No, I don't think so
3. Anything between 6 months and 2 years
4. CO would most probably ask for a fresh one (even if he doesn't it's better to be ready)


----------



## kalim kashif

Khalid Sami said:


> Alhamdolilah, got the grant..
> 
> Visa applied: 4th feb, 2014
> Visa grant : 20th jan, 2015
> 
> 189 off shore applicant..


Congratulations, Was your case sent for external security check?


----------



## gullu

Khalid Sami said:


> Alhamdolilah, got the grant..
> 
> Visa applied: 4th feb, 2014
> Visa grant : 20th jan, 2015
> 
> 189 off shore applicant..


Congratulations!!


----------



## msalmank

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> 
> Congrats bro,
> 
> Please can you tell me whether your employer was contacted for verification or not..also please tell me that did you assessed your work experience also from assessing authority?..your PCC was from which city.
> 
> Regards


AOA,

The employer was not contacted for verification. Additionally, i even switched jobs a few months back (i did send the contract copy, etc. to the CO).

Yes, i got my skills assessed from the ACS. As for PCC, i got it from Islamabad (G-11). I only got the PCC for 1 year as the IMMI website said that was the requirement and more years may need to be provided for if the CO asks, which he thankfully didn't as then i would have had to go to different areas for PCC as i've moved a bit in the last 10 years.

Regards.
Salman Khalid


----------



## msalmank

Khalid Sami said:


> Alhamdolilah, got the grant..
> 
> Visa applied: 4th feb, 2014
> Visa grant : 20th jan, 2015
> 
> 189 off shore applicant..


Congratulations!!! I think All february applicants are starting to get their grants now


----------



## Khalid Sami

Yes and security checks completed in nov,14.


----------



## Khalid Sami

kalim kashif said:


> Khalid Sami said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alhamdolilah, got the grant..
> 
> Visa applied: 4th feb, 2014
> Visa grant : 20th jan, 2015
> 
> 189 off shore applicant..
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Was your case sent for external security check?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## malisajj

Khalid Sami said:


> Yes and security checks completed in nov,14.


Congratulations Khalid

Were you asked for Med/PCC in Nov?


----------



## Khalid Sami

malisajj said:


> Khalid Sami said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and security checks completed in nov,14.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Khalid
> 
> Were you asked for Med/PCC in Nov?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Leb

Gentlemen,
I feel very happy to see a good deal of grants for HR applicants, but in the same time, I do feel concerned about my status as I am a Dec. 2013 applicants and my case is still pending in ECS. Am I alone having this situation or many others have the same case ( I mean 2013 applicants)?


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> Gentlemen,
> I feel very happy to see a good deal of grants for HR applicants, but in the same time, I do feel concerned about my status as I am a Dec. 2013 applicants and my case is still pending in ECS. Am I alone having this situation or many others have the same case ( I mean 2013 applicants)?



Yeah quite normal for middle eastern applicants. Same as here Oct 2013 
Still stuck in the ESC


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> Yeah quite normal for middle eastern applicants. Same as here Oct 2013
> Still stuck in the ESC


I heard u complained to IGIS, when was that?


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> Yeah quite normal for middle eastern applicants. Same as here Oct 2013
> Still stuck in the ESC


Only you?


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> I heard u complained to IGIS, when was that?



I will lodge the second complain in Feb. I lodged my first one in July 2014 but the CO sends our form 80 to ESC in March 2014. I heard from few expertise that's at least takes 12 months to get finalized. What about you?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Leb said:


> Gentlemen,
> I feel very happy to see a good deal of grants for HR applicants, but in the same time, I do feel concerned about my status as I am a Dec. 2013 applicants and my case is still pending in ECS. Am I alone having this situation or many others have the same case ( I mean 2013 applicants)?


trying to cheer you up


----------



## carry7

Dear All,

Can anyone tell which form we have to update regarding our recent International trip?

Thank you.

Regards,

Carry7


----------



## Leb

Hi guys.... Where is everyone... Why can't I hear grants today...


----------



## gullu

Leb said:


> Hi guys.... Where is everyone... Why can't I hear grants today...


I cant see much activity on Visa Tracker file


----------



## Leb

gullu said:


> I cant see much activity on Visa Tracker file


Would you provide me with the tracker link?


----------



## gullu

Leb said:


> Would you provide me with the tracker link?


Here it is. At the moment November 17th applicants are getting grant or CO allocation. Two more weeks to go 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## Leb

gullu said:


> Here it is. At the moment November 17th applicants are getting grant or CO allocation. Two more weeks to go
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


Thank you. But I think there is one list for HR contries right?


----------



## gullu

Leb said:


> Thank you. But I think there is one list for HR contries right?


I am not aware for that. If anyone has link then please share.

Thanks


----------



## ahsan_abbas

gullu said:


> I am not aware for that. If anyone has link then please share.
> 
> Thanks


Please update your signature. It would help us.

Thanks.


----------



## imranhassan852

gents.

an important query.

What if I fail to Stay for 4 years in OZ out of first 5 years during my PR visa? Could I still apply for Citizenship or I will have to apply for visa extension? And if the PR visa is extended by DIBP, will the count start from "Zero" or my previous stay will continue until 4 years mark is reached.

appreciated if any one could share any sort of "links"


----------



## anamina

Hi i got my grant today !! Had applied on Jun 13 2014 ! Thanks for everyone's help and best of luck !


----------



## fhz

Hi,

How can I know whether my case has been sent to Pakistan for ESC or not?


----------



## gullu

anamina said:


> Hi i got my grant today !! Had applied on Jun 13 2014 ! Thanks for everyone's help and best of luck !


Congratulations!!


----------



## gullu

ahsan_abbas said:


> Please update your signature. It would help us.
> 
> Thanks.


Just updated.


----------



## gullu

An Indian guy who applied on December 06, 2014 got grant today. Anyone else from December applicant got grant or CO allocation notice? Please update.


----------



## carry7

Congrats! 



anamina said:


> Hi i got my grant today !! Had applied on Jun 13 2014 ! Thanks for everyone's help and best of luck !


----------



## ahsan_abbas

gullu said:


> An Indian guy who applied on December 06, 2014 got grant today. Anyone else from December applicant got grant or CO allocation notice? Please update.


Well someone has messed up with tracker sheet. Indian guy VRS has not received any grant. He has cleared it '189 & 190 visa applicants' thread.


----------



## ahsan_abbas

fhz said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can I know whether my case has been sent to Pakistan for ESC or not?


Please update your signature; it is helpful for everyone. You can edit your signature once you have posted more or less 10 posts on this forum.


----------



## samy25

anamina said:


> Hi i got my grant today !! Had applied on Jun 13 2014 ! Thanks for everyone's help and best of luck !


my heart is beating so fast.............  anamina... u made my day... congratulations alot


----------



## gullu

anamina said:


> Hi i got my grant today !! Had applied on Jun 13 2014 ! Thanks for everyone's help and best of luck !


Congratulations!! Please share your complete timeline.


----------



## Leb

anamina said:


> Hi i got my grant today !! Had applied on Jun 13 2014 ! Thanks for everyone's help and best of luck !


Congratulations


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

My spouse got 4.5 in IELTS today 
One more hurdle crossed
Lets see, how many remaining

:boxing:


----------



## samy25

anamina u had team 7 ..right?


----------



## samy25

in june i guess.. superman , bilal and me left


----------



## fhz

Hi Ahsan,

I just joined the forum so cannot have a signature. However, my details are below:

CO: Adelaide Team 6
Subclass: 189 || ANZCO: Telecommunications Engineer || Points: 60
EOI: 24Mar14 || 
Applied: 07-Apr-14 || Form 80, Form 1221: June 14 || PCC & Med: 29 Aug 14


----------



## mah

anamina said:


> Hi i got my grant today !! Had applied on Jun 13 2014 ! Thanks for everyone's help and best of luck !


Congrats


----------



## samzmavz

gullu said:


> Just updated.


our timelines are quite similar... and there are couple of other ppl here with similar timelines like Ahsan Abbas and coldcup. which occupation code have u applied against?
and all the best...


----------



## samy25

fhz said:


> Hi Ahsan,
> 
> I just joined the forum so cannot have a signature. However, my details are below:
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 6
> Subclass: 189 || ANZCO: Telecommunications Engineer || Points: 60
> EOI: 24Mar14 ||
> Applied: 07-Apr-14 || Form 80, Form 1221: June 14 || PCC & Med: 29 Aug 14


hold the rope.... we are getting it soon  insha ALLAH


----------



## fhz

I hope so


----------



## gullu

samzmavz said:


> our timelines are quite similar... and there are couple of other ppl here with similar timelines like Ahsan Abbas and coldcup. which occupation code have u applied against?
> and all the best...


261313	Software Engineer


----------



## QasimAslam

Hi All, 
I am following this forum for about one and half months now. Within this period i have realized we Pakistanis are children of a lesser God.

My situation is a bit more difficult, i am a Pakistani and on top of it i am an expat in Yemen. 

Already 4.5 months passed for 190. Still waiting!!! and i think they started security checks for me. Can't say how much more time they will take.

My medical is finalized, but my spouse medical is still with MOC(since yemen medicals are not e-medical).

only one question: when should i expect my visa?


----------



## SuperMan1983

anamina said:


> Hi i got my grant today !! Had applied on Jun 13 2014 ! Thanks for everyone's help and best of luck !


Many congrats!

Can you please share your timelines and team details ?

Did you made a call or granted without asking any status updates ?

Regards


----------



## taz_mt

Waiting for DIBP to be back at work on Tuesday 27 Jan, until then, relax everyone.


----------



## Oz Boy

Don't worry u r not alone... I am Aug, 2013 applicant... still waiting...now losing patience!



Leb said:


> Gentlemen,
> I feel very happy to see a good deal of grants for HR applicants, but in the same time, I do feel concerned about my status as I am a Dec. 2013 applicants and my case is still pending in ECS. Am I alone having this situation or many others have the same case ( I mean 2013 applicants)?


----------



## talexpat

taz_mt said:


> Waiting for DIBP to be back at work on Tuesday 27 Jan, until then, relax everyone.



Correction : Monday 26 Jan...:juggle:


----------



## RazaF

Alhamdolillah Got Grant Yesterday!
Applied with spouse and a kid.
Entry to be done by Oct 30, 2015
Thanks & Wish you all a very speedy grant 

My grant letter is showing my old passport number, however on Vevo its showing the latest one. Details of spouse and kid are ok on Grant Letter as well as VEVO.


----------



## talexpat

Hi,

Question to Pakistani applicants with pakistani mentality..

Why would your AGENT (with good reputation and expensive) strongly advise you to discontinue your individual ImmiAccount due to so-called technical issues? Is it that he has got irritated due to close follow-ups??


----------



## mah

RazaF said:


> Alhamdolillah Got Grant Yesterday!
> Applied with spouse and a kid.
> Entry to be done by Oct 30, 2015
> Thanks & Wish you all a very speedy grant
> 
> My grant letter is showing my old passport number, however on Vevo its showing the latest one. Details of spouse and kid are ok on Grant Letter as well as VEVO.


Congrats


----------



## bluelady

*Post lodgement document from CO*

Hello All,
can you please share your experience what additional documents CO or team 13 etc requested you after lodgement of your application.

your valued feedback will help other in filling these loopholes. 


Regards,


----------



## QasimAslam

talexpat said:


> Correction : Monday 26 Jan...:juggle:


26th January is Australia Day, so it is off.


----------



## 733513

RazaF said:


> Alhamdolillah Got Grant Yesterday!
> Applied with spouse and a kid.
> Entry to be done by Oct 30, 2015
> Thanks & Wish you all a very speedy grant
> 
> My grant letter is showing my old passport number, however on Vevo its showing the latest one. Details of spouse and kid are ok on Grant Letter as well as VEVO.


Great news, really happy to see this news especially your timeline.

Can you please help us with the following questions:

1. What type of additional Information was asked from you on 14th April 2014?
2. Did team 13 ever contact you?
3. Do you have any idea if you case went for external security checking and if it did when was it?

Thanks mate..


----------



## talexpat

QasimAslam said:


> 26th January is Australia Day, so it is off.


Why so many holidays. its becoming Pakistan as well... We need Visa grants, not COs taking off...


----------



## RazaF

sugarboy said:


> Great news, really happy to see this news especially your timeline.
> 
> Can you please help us with the following questions:
> 
> 1. What type of additional Information was asked from you on 14th April 2014?
> 2. Did team 13 ever contact you?
> 3. Do you have any idea if you case went for external security checking and if it did when was it?
> 
> Thanks mate..


1. Requested Meds only
2. Team 13 asked info regarding gaps in education i-e btw SSC & HSC as well as HSC and Uni. no contact after that.
3. No idea when it started


----------



## 733513

RazaF said:


> 1. Requested Meds only
> 2. Team 13 asked info regarding gaps in education i-e btw SSC & HSC as well as HSC and Uni. no contact after that.
> 3. No idea when it started


Great, thanks for your prompt response - highly appreciated.

Which date Team 13 contacted you?


----------



## RazaF

sugarboy said:


> Great, thanks for your prompt response - highly appreciated.
> 
> Which date Team 13 contacted you?


Team 13 and CO contacted on the same data i-e April 11, 2014


----------



## QasimAslam

talexpat said:


> Why so many holidays. its becoming Pakistan as well... We need Visa grants, not COs taking off...


They have 11 or 12 public holidays per year. They also like having days off like us, especially when it comes with weekend, making it a long weekend. 

They will take their time for decisions, their public holidays OR our calls or emails to them also does not matter that much. Especially for us Pakistanis/HR countries.


----------



## Leb

Oz Boy said:


> Don't worry u r not alone... I am Aug, 2013 applicant... still waiting...now losing patience!


Are u planning to submit a complain to IGIS?


----------



## sanazahidkhan

anamina said:


> Hi i got my grant today !! Had applied on Jun 13 2014 ! Thanks for everyone's help and best of luck !


hey plz share ur timeline!! and what country u r from. were u a 189 applicant?


----------



## imranrk

imranhassan852 said:


> gents.
> 
> an important query.
> 
> What if I fail to Stay for 4 years in OZ out of first 5 years during my PR visa? Could I still apply for Citizenship or I will have to apply for visa extension? And if the PR visa is extended by DIBP, will the count start from "Zero" or my previous stay will continue until 4 years mark is reached.
> 
> appreciated if any one could share any sort of "links"


Good question. Does anyone know the answer? :confused2:


----------



## 733513

imranrk said:


> Good question. Does anyone know the answer? :confused2:


You will not be able to apply for citizenship if you fail to satisfy the residency criteria. Residency criteria is as follows:

1. Total 4 year lawful residency in Australia (Can be on any visa)
2. Out of those 4 years, at least one year must be as a PR
3. Must not be out of Australia for 12 months in those 4 years and no more than 90 days in the last one year.

To extend the PR visa, you need to apply for Return Resident Visa Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157).

If you fail to satisfy any of the above 3 points, your Residency criteria counter starts from 0.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mfa

sugarboy said:


> You will not be able to apply for citizenship if you fail to satisfy the residency criteria. Residency criteria is as follows:
> 
> 1. Total 4 year lawful residency in Australia (Can be on any visa)
> 2. Out of those 4 years, at least one year must be as a PR
> 3. Must not be out of Australia for 12 months in those 4 years and no more than 90 days in the last one year.
> 
> To extend the PR visa, you need to apply for Return Resident Visa Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157).
> 
> If you fail to satisfy any of the above 3 points, your Residency criteria counter starts from 0.
> 
> Hope this helps.


In other words, out of those 4 years , in effect, 3 years cumulative stay is required ? 

for example, is below understanding correct and will it suffice citizenship rquremtns ?

PR activated : 01 Jan 2016
Continuous Stay in Australia : 01 Jan 2018 until 01 Jan 2021


----------



## imranhassan852

mfa said:


> In other words, out of those 4 years , in effect, 3 years cumulative stay is required ?
> 
> for example, is below understanding correct and will it suffice citizenship rquremtns ?
> 
> PR activated : 01 Jan 2016
> Continuous Stay in Australia : 01 Jan 2018 until 01 Jan 2021


I think it will not suffice the citizen criteria. atleast 4 years stay is required. 

My question is, what if we could not stay for first 2 years in AUS? however, we moved after 2 years of First entry which means we completed 3 years continuous stay during first 5 yrs.

confusion still exists.


----------



## imranhassan852

dears,

Can we request CO to extend FED (First entry date)? I am expecting my grant soon and FED as per my MEDS & PCC would be July 2015 (I hope). But I want to extend my FED. is it possible?


----------



## 733513

imranhassan852 said:


> I think it will not suffice the citizen criteria. atleast 4 years stay is required.
> 
> My question is, what if we could not stay for first 2 years in AUS? however, we moved after 2 years of First entry which means we completed 3 years continuous stay during first 5 yrs.
> 
> confusion still exists.


Yes, you are right. It will not suffice for Citizenship criteria.

PR Granted 1 Jan 2016
Residency: 1 Jan 2018 until 1 Jan 2021 (That's just 3 years)

Your residency counter only starts when you physically enter Australia.

You'll be eligible for citizenship on 1 Jan 2022 (According to current rules).

In the above scenario, you must not leave Australia for more than 12 months between 1 Jan 2018 until 1 Jan 2022 and must not be absent from Australia for 90 days between 1 Jan 2021 - 1 Jan 22.


----------



## imranhassan852

sugarboy said:


> Yes, you are right. It will not suffice for Citizenship criteria.
> 
> PR Granted 1 Jan 2016
> Residency: 1 Jan 2018 until 1 Jan 2021 (That's just 3 years)
> 
> Your residency counter only starts when you physically enter Australia.
> 
> You'll be eligible for citizenship on 1 Jan 2022 (According to current rules).
> 
> In the above scenario, you must not leave Australia for more than 12 months between 1 Jan 2018 until 1 Jan 2022 and must not be absent from Australia for 90 days between 1 Jan 2021 - 1 Jan 22.


thats clear now upto 2021. However, what is the process to extend our stay in AUS beyond 1 Jan 2021 (when 5 yrs would complete)? Any justifications needed to strengthen the case? 

Could you please share any LINK to the information, if you have.

Plz also visit this page for citizenship calculator.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do


----------



## 733513

imranhassan852 said:


> thats clear now upto 2021. However, what is the process to extend our stay in AUS beyond 1 Jan 2021 (when 5 yrs would complete)? Any justifications needed to strengthen the case?
> 
> Could you please share any LINK to the information, if you have.
> 
> Plz also visit this page for citizenship calculator.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do


Your PR visa allows you indefinite stay in Australia. It gives you 5 years permit to travel in and out of Australia. So even after the end of 5 years if you are on shore, you may remain legally onshore for as long as you like. However after 5 years you won't be able to re-enter Australia if you depart.

If you need more than 5 years to satisfy the citizenship criteria or for any other reasons, you may apply for Return Resident Visa (Basically a 5 year extension to your existing PR visa allowing you to travel in and out of Australia for the next 5 years): Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)

To be able to be granted Return Resident Visa you will need to show close ties to Australia. So for example if you were absent from Australia for 4 years out of 5 then it might be difficult to establish that you have close ties to Australia. Actual criteria from IMMI website is below:

Subclass 155 Resident Return visa:

You might be able to be granted this visa if you:

have spent a period totalling two years in the last five years in Australia as either an Australian permanent resident or citizen (the 'residence requirement').
have not spent two of the last five years in Australia as a permanent resident or citizen, but can satisfy the processing officer that you have substantial business, cultural, employment or personal ties of benefit to Australia, and:
are lodging while in Australia and can show compelling reasons for any continuous absence from Australia of more than five years;
are lodging while overseas, were a permanent resident or citizen when you last departed Australia and can show compelling reasons for any continuous absence from Australia of more than five years;
are lodging while overseas, were a permanent resident or citizen in the last 10 years and can show compelling reasons for absence(s) over five years;
have not spent two of the last five years in Australia as a permanent resident or citizen, but are the partner or dependent family member of a person who holds a subclass 155 visa, or who has also applied for a Resident Return visa and satisfies criteria for grant.

Hope this helps.


----------



## imranhassan852

sugarboy said:


> Your PR visa allows you indefinite stay in Australia. It gives you 5 years permit to travel in and out of Australia. So even after the end of 5 years if you are on shore, you may remain legally onshore for as long as you like. However after 5 years you won't be able to re-enter Australia if you depart.
> 
> If you need more than 5 years to satisfy the citizenship criteria or for any other reasons, you may apply for Return Resident Visa (Basically a 5 year extension to your existing PR visa allowing you to travel in and out of Australia for the next 5 years): Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)
> 
> To be able to be granted Return Resident Visa you will need to show close ties to Australia. So for example if you were absent from Australia for 4 years out of 5 then it might be difficult to establish that you have close ties to Australia. Actual criteria from IMMI website is below:
> 
> Subclass 155 Resident Return visa:
> 
> You might be able to be granted this visa if you:
> 
> have spent a period totalling two years in the last five years in Australia as either an Australian permanent resident or citizen (the 'residence requirement').
> have not spent two of the last five years in Australia as a permanent resident or citizen, but can satisfy the processing officer that you have substantial business, cultural, employment or personal ties of benefit to Australia, and:
> are lodging while in Australia and can show compelling reasons for any continuous absence from Australia of more than five years;
> are lodging while overseas, were a permanent resident or citizen when you last departed Australia and can show compelling reasons for any continuous absence from Australia of more than five years;
> are lodging while overseas, were a permanent resident or citizen in the last 10 years and can show compelling reasons for absence(s) over five years;
> have not spent two of the last five years in Australia as a permanent resident or citizen, but are the partner or dependent family member of a person who holds a subclass 155 visa, or who has also applied for a Resident Return visa and satisfies criteria for grant.
> 
> Hope this helps.


good consolidated info. Thanks for sharing. Its clear now.


----------



## mfa

sugarboy said:


> Yes, you are right. It will not suffice for Citizenship criteria.
> 
> PR Granted 1 Jan 2016
> Residency: 1 Jan 2018 until 1 Jan 2021 (That's just 3 years)
> 
> Your residency counter only starts when you physically enter Australia.
> 
> You'll be eligible for citizenship on 1 Jan 2022 (According to current rules).
> 
> In the above scenario, you must not leave Australia for more than 12 months between 1 Jan 2018 until 1 Jan 2022 and must not be absent from Australia for 90 days between 1 Jan 2021 - 1 Jan 22.


i 'm sorry , still didn't get it ...

but as per rules, in 4 years you can stay away for 12 months ( not more than this) so this effectively reduces the cumulative timeperiod to 3 years ?

In calculator, what is the difference between "lawful residence date " and "Permanent Residence Date" ?


----------



## imranhassan852

mfa said:


> i 'm sorry , still didn't get it ...
> 
> but as per rules, in 4 years you can stay away for 12 months ( not more than this) so this effectively reduces the cumulative timeperiod to 3 years ?
> 
> In calculator, what is the difference between "lawful residence date " and "Permanent Residence Date" ?


both dates are same. you can simulate by entering different dates.


----------



## mfa

imranhassan852 said:


> both dates are same. you can simulate by entering different dates.


OK...if i enter below, it gives Citizenship requirements Met ...which , means you can stay continously out for 2 years after making first entry...

Lawful Residence Date: 01 Jan 2016 ( first entry date after PR granted)
Permanent Residence Date : 01 Jan 2016 ( first entry date after PR granted)
Intended date of lodgement: 01 Jan 2021

Period outside Australia : 02 Jan 2016 until 31 December 2017


----------



## 733513

imranhassan852 said:


> both dates are same. you can simulate by entering different dates.


Both dates are not the same.

Lawful Residence Date = Date when you first arrived in Australia (Can be a tourist visa, Student Visa, 457 Visa or a PR visa etc)

Permanent Residence Date = Date when you first arrived in Australia on a visa which allows you to stay permanently in Australia

For an offshore PR applicant both dates will be the same. For an onshore applicant both dates are going to be different.


----------



## 733513

mfa said:


> OK...if i enter below, it gives Citizenship requirements Met ...which , means you can stay continously out for 2 years after making first entry...
> 
> Lawful Residence Date: 01 Jan 2016 ( first entry date after PR granted)
> Permanent Residence Date : 01 Jan 2016 ( first entry date after PR granted)
> Intended date of lodgement: 01 Jan 2021
> 
> Period outside Australia : 02 Jan 2016 until 31 December 2017


Yes, the key is to make that first entry  That's what initiates your residency counter.


----------



## Naveed539

Does anybody know the procedure of applying for Queensland Driving License...The information is insufficeint to the extent that i heard about that nowadays almost every state requires the individual to hold a NO other than overseas license in order for the conversion of the same to Australian DL...Can anybody from his / her experience confirm me that Queensland state have such requirement too as it is not clear from their website...?

Kind Regards,


----------



## TheExpatriate

Naveed539 said:


> Does anybody know the procedure of applying for Queensland Driving License...The information is insufficeint to the extent that i heard about that nowadays almost every state requires the individual to hold a NO other than overseas license in order for the conversion of the same to Australian DL...Can anybody from his / her experience confirm me that Queensland state have such requirement too as it is not clear from their website...?
> 
> Kind Regards,


what is a NO?


----------



## Naveed539

TheExpatriate said:


> what is a NO?



NoC stands for No Objection Certificate or Verification Letter in other words.


----------



## girlaussie

No that's not true, you can check other states RTA website for more detail, all they want is: 'If you can’t provide your overseas licence, you will need to provide a letter from the overseas licence issuing authority confirming your licence details and status, or a letter from a relevant consulate or diplomatic office (based on information received from the overseas licence issuing authority) confirming your licence details and status'

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



Naveed539 said:


> Does anybody know the procedure of applying for Queensland Driving License...The information is insufficeint to the extent that i heard about that nowadays almost every state requires the individual to hold a NO other than overseas license in order for the conversion of the same to Australian DL...Can anybody from his / her experience confirm me that Queensland state have such requirement too as it is not clear from their website...?
> 
> Kind Regards,


----------



## Leb

Hi guys,
Any lebanese or middle eastern in the forum waiting for subclass 189. 
I am really panic about my situation as two friends of mine are waiting for their grants, one applied in 2009 and the other on 15 August 2013.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Do we have a list of ppl waiting for their grants from high risk countries pls ? Here ??

Name/Nick --------- Date of Application ------- Visa Type ------- Country 

& For haven's sake, talk in another thread about Nationalities. Don't play with emotions of 'poor souls' lols


----------



## TheExpatriate

Leb said:


> Hi guys,
> Any lebanese or middle eastern in the forum waiting for subclass 189.
> I am really panic about my situation as two friends of mine are waiting for their grants, one applied in 2009 and the other on 15 August 2013.


2009 is another story. He applied for 175 or 176, and if he was (probably) back then put on PG5, he's in for the long wait. Several applicants here are still waiting, and some PG5 applicants have been waiting even longer. PG4 also could expect long waits.

This has happened when DIAC in 2012 shifted from 175/176 to the new SkillSelect (189/190) to cap and throttle the number of applications, many people were abandoned in the 175/176 island.

We had an applicant here who applied for 175 PG5 in 2008 and just got granted last June.


As for August 2013 or December 2013, this is pretty normal for all high risk applicants, the wait has always been 12 to 18 months. I know it is not a pleasant thing, but hang in there buddy. 

It wouldn't hurt to call DIBP every month or two to give them a wake up call about your application, and if you exceed 12 months since lodging, complaining to IGIS would also help


----------



## samy25

King_of_the_ring said:


> Do we have a list of ppl waiting for their grants from high risk countries pls ? Here ??
> 
> Name/Nick --------- Date of Application ------- Visa Type ------- Country
> 
> & For haven's sake, talk in another thread about Nationalities. Don't play with emotions of 'poor souls' lols


Nick --------- Date of Application ------- Visa Type ------- Country

Samy25--------5 june-----189-----Pak
Bilal-------------6 June------189----pak
Super man----- -------189----Pak






please guys fill the rest


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> Nick --------- Date of Application ------- Visa Type ------- Country
> 
> Samy25--------5 june-----189-----Pak
> Bilal-------------6 June------189----pak
> Super man----- -------189----Pak
> 
> please guys fill the rest



Kitkaat -------8th Oct 2013------309-----Syria


----------



## SuperMan1983

Thank you Sammy

SuperMan; 189; June 26, 2014

Question: Sammy did u asked DIPB when exactly ur's ESC started ?


----------



## samy25

SuperMan1983 said:


> Thank you Sammy
> 
> SuperMan; 189; June 26, 2014
> 
> Question: Sammy did u asked DIPB when exactly ur's ESC started ?


No.. i do not know the date. i called jan first week and got this response.

Samy25--------5 june-----189-----Pak
Bilal-------------6 June------189----pak
Super man----- 26june-------189----Pak
Kitkaat -------8th Oct 2013------309-----Syria


----------



## 733513

Samy25--------5 june-----189-----Pak
Bilal-------------6 June------189----pak
Super man----- 26june-------189----Pak
Kitkaat -------8th Oct 2013------309-----Syria
Sugarboy------ 30th December 2013-----887----Pak


----------



## fhz

Samy25--------5 june-----189-----Pak
Bilal-------------6 June------189----pak
Super man----- 26june-------189----Pak
Kitkaat -------8th Oct 2013------309-----Syria
Sugarboy------ 30th December 2013-----887----Pak 
Fhz-------------7th April 2014-----------189---------Pak


----------



## malisajj

Samy25--------5 june-----189-----Pak
Bilal-------------6 June------189----pak
Super man----- 26june-------189----Pak
Kitkaat -------8th Oct 2013------309-----Syria
Sugarboy------ 30th December 2013-----887----Pak
Fhz-------------7th April 2014-----------189---------Pak
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014-----189----Pak


----------



## mah

Samy25--------5 june-----189-----Pak
Bilal-------------6 June------189----pak
Super man----- 26june-------189----Pak
Kitkaat -------8th Oct 2013------309-----Syria
Sugarboy------ 30th December 2013-----887----Pak
Fhz-------------7th April 2014-----------189---------Pak
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014-----189----Pak
MAH------------29th July 2014 -----189----Pak


----------



## sam1051

Samy25--------5 june-----189-----Pak
Bilal-------------6 June------189----pak
Super man----- 26june-------189----Pak
Kitkaat -------8th Oct 2013------309-----Syria
Sugarboy------ 30th December 2013-----887----Pak
Fhz-------------7th April 2014-----------189---------Pak
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014-----189----Pak
MAH------------29th July 2014 -----189----Pak
SAM1051------------03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak


----------



## emran

Samy25--------5 june-----189-----Pak
Bilal-------------6 June------189----pak
Super man----- 26june-------189----Pak
Kitkaat -------8th Oct 2013------309-----Syria
Sugarboy------ 30th December 2013-----887----Pak
Fhz-------------7th April 2014-----------189---------Pak
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014-----189----Pak
MAH------------29th July 2014 -----189----Pak
SAM1051------------03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
emran----------------08 December 2014--189---Pak


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Samy25--------5 june-----189-----Pak
Bilal-------------6 June------189----pak
Super man----- 26june-------189----Pak
Kitkaat -------8th Oct 2013------309-----Syria
Sugarboy------ 30th December 2013-----887----Pak
Fhz-------------7th April 2014-----------189---------Pak
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014-----189----Pak
MAH------------29th July 2014 -----189----Pak
SAM1051------------03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
emran----------------08 December 2014--189---Pak
JaanKhan(261313)--------08th July 2014----189----Pak


----------



## samy25

stay together guys.......
good luck


----------



## samy25

Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
JaanKhan(261313--08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
emran----------------08 December 2014---189----Pak

A bit organised view


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> stay together guys.......
> good luck


Inshalla we will 
Stay positive all


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
JaanKhan(261313--08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
emran----------------08 December 2014---189----Pak


----------



## Oz Boy

Oz Boy--------28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
JaanKhan(261313--08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
emran----------------08 December 2014---189----Pak


I am the oldest I guess!


----------



## jeddahksa

Oz Boy--------28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
JaanKhan(261313--08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
emran----------------08 December 2014---189----Pak
jeddahksa--------- 04 June 2014 ------- 189 ------- Pak





Oz Boy said:


> Oz Boy--------28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
> Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
> Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
> Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
> Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
> SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
> Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
> Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
> Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
> SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
> Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
> MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
> JaanKhan(261313--08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
> emran----------------08 December 2014---189----Pak
> 
> 
> I am the oldest I guess!


----------



## jeddahksa

a friend of mine lodged his application in aug 2013 got his grant on 5th dec 2014.

i am guessing an average time of 15 months is going on for PAKISTAN nationals for 189 visa...this is my assumption again.


----------



## waseem_expat

guys I have renewed my passport and I need to update DIBP and Australian High Commission about it. I have a few questions in this regard. 

1. There is a question in Form 929, "Details of other passport(s) held by the applicant/visa holder"
Do I need to put in the details of my previous expired passports here ? or it is for if you have another country's passport.

2. How do I send the Form 929 and Passport Scans to DIBP? email or post ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

only current passports


----------



## farishkj

TheExpatriate said:


> 2009 is another story. He applied for 175 or 176, and if he was (probably) back then put on PG5, he's in for the long wait. Several applicants here are still waiting, and some PG5 applicants have been waiting even longer. PG4 also could expect long waits. This has happened when DIAC in 2012 shifted from 175/176 to the new SkillSelect (189/190) to cap and throttle the number of applications, many people were abandoned in the 175/176 island. We had an applicant here who applied for 175 PG5 in 2008 and just got granted last June. As for August 2013 or December 2013, this is pretty normal for all high risk applicants, the wait has always been 12 to 18 months. I know it is not a pleasant thing, but hang in there buddy. It wouldn't hurt to call DIBP every month or two to give them a wake up call about your application, and if you exceed 12 months since lodging, complaining to IGIS would also help


Wow does that apply for Jordanians too? I lodges visa January13 190 visa.


----------



## imranhassan852

dears,

Can we request CO to extend FED (First entry date)? I am expecting my grant soon and FED as per my MEDS & PCC would be July 2015 (I hope). But I want to extend my FED. is it possible?


----------



## 733513

imranhassan852 said:


> dears,
> 
> Can we request CO to extend FED (First entry date)? I am expecting my grant soon and FED as per my MEDS & PCC would be July 2015 (I hope). But I want to extend my FED. is it possible?


I guess by redoing your meds and pcc's.

On the other hand, there's nothing wrong with politely asking the CO, maybe he/she can extend it for you without the renewals. 

Its unlikely but I have seen applicants with them getting a FED longer than when their PCC AND/OR Medicals expire.


----------



## amirali1982

samy25 said:


> Nick --------- Date of Application ------- Visa Type ------- Country
> 
> Samy25--------5 june-----189-----Pak
> Bilal-------------6 June------189----pak
> Super man----- -------189----Pak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please guys fill the rest



amir ----- 20 may 14 -----189 offshore -- pak


----------



## waseem_expat

imranhassan852 said:


> dears,
> 
> Can we request CO to extend FED (First entry date)? I am expecting my grant soon and FED as per my MEDS & PCC would be July 2015 (I hope). But I want to extend my FED. is it possible?


Usually CO consult the applicant when FED is too short i.e. 2, 3 months. If applicant is unwilling to travel at such a short notice. CO asks them to redo PCC (and optionally Meds too) and new FED is assigned as per PCC/Med.

In case when you get the grant without any prior discussion of FED, you are stuck with it. They don't change the FED afterwards (except extreme cases).


----------



## samy25

amirali1982 said:


> amir ----- 20 may 14 -----189 offshore -- pak


Oz Boy--------28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
amir ----- 20 may 14 -----189 offshore -- pak[
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
JaanKhan(261313--08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
emran----------------08 December 2014---189----Pak
jeddahksa--------- 04 June 2014 ------- 189 ------- Pak


----------



## BOLT

Oz Boy said:


> I am the oldest I guess!


No, you are not. Even I am not oldest

Bolt-------- Dec 2012--------189----PaK

Oz Boy--------28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
JaanKhan(261313--08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
emran----------------08 December 2014---189----Pak


----------



## Leb

TheExpatriate said:


> 2009 is another story. He applied for 175 or 176, and if he was (probably) back then put on PG5, he's in for the long wait. Several applicants here are still waiting, and some PG5 applicants have been waiting even longer. PG4 also could expect long waits.
> 
> This has happened when DIAC in 2012 shifted from 175/176 to the new SkillSelect (189/190) to cap and throttle the number of applications, many people were abandoned in the 175/176 island.
> 
> We had an applicant here who applied for 175 PG5 in 2008 and just got granted last June.
> 
> 
> As for August 2013 or December 2013, this is pretty normal for all high risk applicants, the wait has always been 12 to 18 months. I know it is not a pleasant thing, but hang in there buddy.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to call DIBP every month or two to give them a wake up call about your application, and if you exceed 12 months since lodging, complaining to IGIS would also help


Thank u very much for your clarification. Really I haven't met anyone has this much of information.


----------



## jeddahksa

Bolt-------- Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy-------- 28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
amir ----- 20 may 14 -----189 offshore -- pak[
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
jeddahksa--------- 04 June 2014 ------- 189 ------- Pak
SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
JaanKhan -- 08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
emran----------- 08 December 2014---189----Pak


----------



## Leb

BOLT said:


> No, you are not. Even I am not oldest
> 
> Bolt-------- Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> 
> Oz Boy--------28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
> Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
> Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
> Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
> Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
> SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
> Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
> Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
> Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
> SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
> Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
> MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
> JaanKhan(261313--08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
> emran----------------08 December 2014---189----Pak


Leb---------------- 27 December 2013-----189-----Lebanese.


----------



## 733513

Leb said:


> Leb---------------- 27 December 2013-----189-----Lebanese.


Hi Leb,

Did you update your PC in Jan 2015 yourself or it was requested by Immi?


----------



## Leb

sugarboy said:


> Hi Leb,
> 
> Did you update your PC in Jan 2015 yourself or it was requested by Immi?


Myself without getting any request.


----------



## mhm6078

Bolt-------- Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy-------- 28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
amir ----- 20 may 14 -----189 offshore -- pak[
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
jeddahksa--------- 04 June 2014 ------- 189 ------- Pak
SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
JaanKhan -- 08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
emran----------- 08 December 2014---189----Pak

mhm6078 (haroon) ------ 04 December 2014 --- 189 Onshore --- Pak

... adding myself to the list!


----------



## jfm

Bolt-------- Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy-------- 28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
amir ----- 20 may 14 -----189 offshore -- pak[
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
jeddahksa--------- 04 June 2014 ------- 189 ------- Pak
SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
JaanKhan -- 08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
emran----------- 08 December 2014---189----Pak

mhm6078 (haroon) ------ 04 December 2014 --- 189 Onshore --- Pak
jfm --- 11 June, 2014----189 --Pak


----------



## Leb

jfm said:


> Bolt-------- Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> Oz Boy-------- 28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
> Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
> Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
> Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
> Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
> SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
> amir ----- 20 may 14 -----189 offshore -- pak[
> Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
> Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
> Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
> jeddahksa--------- 04 June 2014 ------- 189 ------- Pak
> SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
> Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
> MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
> JaanKhan -- 08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
> emran----------- 08 December 2014---189----Pak
> 
> mhm6078 (haroon) ------ 04 December 2014 --- 189 Onshore --- Pak
> jfm --- 11 June, 2014----189 --Pak


You forgot me guys


----------



## expat-malik

Added myself to the list also....




Bolt-------- Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy-------- 28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
expat-malik-----24-Feb-2014-------189------Pak
SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
amir ----- 20 may 14 -----189 offshore -- pak[
jeddahksa--------- 04 June 2014 ------- 189 ------- Pak
Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
jfm --- 11 June, 2014----189 --Pak
Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
JaanKhan -- 08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
mhm6078 (haroon) ------ 04 December 2014 --- 189 Onshore --- Pak
emran----------- 08 December 2014---189----Pak


----------



## imranhassan852

waseem_expat said:


> Usually CO consult the applicant when FED is too short i.e. 2, 3 months. If applicant is unwilling to travel at such a short notice. CO asks them to redo PCC (and optionally Meds too) and new FED is assigned as per PCC/Med.
> 
> In case when you get the grant without any prior discussion of FED, you are stuck with it. They don't change the FED afterwards (except extreme cases).


thanks for info. I wish that I could get the extension.


----------



## talexpat

Added myself to the list also....


Bolt-------- Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy-------- 28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
expat-malik-----24-Feb-2014-------189------Pak
SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
amir ----- 20 may 14 -----189 offshore -- pak[
jeddahksa--------- 04 June 2014 ------- 189 ------- Pak
Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
jfm --- 11 June, 2014----189 --Pak
Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
JaanKhan -- 08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
talexpat-----17th Nov 2014----189----Pak
mhm6078 (haroon) ------ 04 December 2014 --- 189 Onshore --- Pak
emran----------- 08 December 2014---189----Pak


----------



## Leb

talexpat said:


> Added myself to the list also....
> 
> 
> Bolt-------- Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> Oz Boy-------- 28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
> Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
> Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
> Leb-------------27 Dec 2013-----------189-----lebanon
> Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
> expat-malik-----24-Feb-2014-------189------Pak
> SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
> Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
> Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
> amir ----- 20 may 14 -----189 offshore -- pak[
> jeddahksa--------- 04 June 2014 ------- 189 ------- Pak
> Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
> Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
> SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
> jfm --- 11 June, 2014----189 --Pak
> Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
> MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
> JaanKhan -- 08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
> talexpat-----17th Nov 2014----189----Pak
> mhm6078 (haroon) ------ 04 December 2014 --- 189 Onshore --- Pak
> emran----------- 08 December 2014---189----Pak


Updated


----------



## Oz Boy

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
mhm6078(haroon)04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak




more organized version...


----------



## Leb

We almost reached the end of today in OZ, I have no good news so far😞😞😞. What about others??


----------



## manik_aml

I had lodged my application on 19 April 2014 still I haven't got any final decision. on Jan 13, 2015 case officer gave me HAP ID for my new born baby and I have got the medical done very next day. in my immi account it is showing health has been finalized but more than 2 weeks has passed without any updates. I wrote a letter to my case officer but haven't got any reply yet. Can any one suggest me why this delay is happening because most of my friend who had applied after August 2015 has already got visa.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

already added


----------



## jeddahksa

Hi,

I would like to ask a question that my cousin lodged his 189 application at Dec 2013 and uploaded all his forms including form 80 , his medical / PCC was called on July 2014 and in between Dec 2013 - July 2014 CO / Team 13 asked 2wice for asking gaps in study periods.
now 2 days ago DIBP emailed him asking to send form 80 again current.
Is this normal that asking Form 80 again after almost 13 months ?

Kindly guide us.

Thanks


----------



## badar64

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
mhm6078(haroon)04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak


----------



## TheExpatriate

jeddahksa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask a question that my cousin lodged his 189 application at Dec 2013 and uploaded all his forms including form 80 , his medical / PCC was called on July 2014 and in between Dec 2013 - July 2014 CO / Team 13 asked 2wice for asking gaps in study periods.
> now 2 days ago DIBP emailed him asking to send form 80 again current.
> Is this normal that asking Form 80 again after almost 13 months ?
> 
> Kindly guide us.
> 
> Thanks


well, they request, you oblige ..... nothing to worry about OR to do other than give what they ask for


----------



## owais83

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
mhm6078(haroon)04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak


----------



## Leb

jeddahksa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask a question that my cousin lodged his 189 application at Dec 2013 and uploaded all his forms including form 80 , his medical / PCC was called on July 2014 and in between Dec 2013 - July 2014 CO / Team 13 asked 2wice for asking gaps in study periods.
> now 2 days ago DIBP emailed him asking to send form 80 again current.
> Is this normal that asking Form 80 again after almost 13 months ?
> 
> Kindly guide us.
> 
> Thanks


Who emailed from DIBP, case officer or team 13? If case officer, I may congratulate your friend soon.


----------



## hasnainhyder1

*Timelines*

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
mhm6078(haroon)04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak


----------



## ytommyla

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> mhm6078(haroon)04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak


We are waiting for a visa too


----------



## samy25

ytommyla said:


> We are waiting for a visa too


Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 june---------------189 russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
mhm6078(haroon)04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak


----------



## msohaibkhan

waseem_expat said:


> guys I have renewed my passport and I need to update DIBP and Australian High Commission about it. I have a few questions in this regard.
> 
> 1. There is a question in Form 929, "Details of other passport(s) held by the applicant/visa holder"
> Do I need to put in the details of my previous expired passports here ? or it is for if you have another country's passport.
> 
> 2. How do I send the Form 929 and Passport Scans to DIBP? email or post ?


1. Leave blank if you have no other passport other than of your home country
2. Scan & email


----------



## amirali1982

BOLT said:


> No, you are not. Even I am not oldest
> 
> Bolt-------- Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> 
> Oz Boy--------28 Aug 2013--------189----PaK
> Kitkaat ------- 8th Oct 2013--------309-----Syria
> Abu_Yahya ------ 6th Nov 2013 ------ 189 ---Pak
> Sugarboy------ 30th Dec 2013-------887----Pak
> Fhz------------- 7th April 2014--------189----Pak
> SAM1051----- 03rd April 2014 -----189----Pak
> Malisajj------ 4th May 2014--------189----Pak
> Samy25-------- 5 june 2014----------189-----Pak
> Bilal------------- 6 June 2014---------189-----pak
> SanaZahid Khan-- 9 June 2014---------189-----Pak
> Super man----- 26june 2014---------189-----Pak
> MAH------------ 29th July 2014 ------189----Pak
> JaanKhan(261313--08th July 2014-------189-----Pak
> emran----------------08 December 2014---189----Pak


BOLT, I read in another post that you have stop tracking your application and even lost your password. I just want to tell you about one of a case with one of my friend's friend that he also did not get any email or status update, and when he called to inquire about his application they said that your visa is already issues. After that call his vevo and status were updated. 

I would advice you to call them as a followup and also get your password revived. May be you have the same case and you have already got your visa?


----------



## amirali1982

samy25 said:


> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 june---------------189 russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> mhm6078(haroon)04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak


Yar please sort this list according to date for motivation and also you can change my name from amir to amirali1982...


----------



## waseem_expat

jeddahksa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask a question that my cousin lodged his 189 application at Dec 2013 and uploaded all his forms including form 80 , his medical / PCC was called on July 2014 and in between Dec 2013 - July 2014 CO / Team 13 asked 2wice for asking gaps in study periods.
> now 2 days ago DIBP emailed him asking to send form 80 again current.
> Is this normal that asking Form 80 again after almost 13 months ?
> 
> Kindly guide us.
> 
> Thanks


It is a usual practice. They often ask you to resend form 80 when the last one is a year old.


----------



## KitKaat

I think February may brings with it lot of good news, do you guys/girls agree?


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> I think February may brings with it lot of good news, do you guys/girls agree?


Hope so, however, I am still betting on January. 😃😃😃


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

AoA Guys,

I got visa grant within 4 months and 13 days. Look at my timeline.
i wish you all early grant too.

SHAHID RAZZAQ


----------



## jeddahksa

Congrats Dear Shahid,

What was your visa class ?

Thanks & good luck for your future 




mshahidrazzaq said:


> AoA Guys,
> 
> I got visa grant within 4 months and 13 days. Look at my timeline.
> i wish you all early grant too.
> 
> SHAHID RAZZAQ


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

189 Accountant


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

Why my name removed? May be I got grant so that's why? I lodged 31 Aug 2014 189. Visa grant 14Jan2015. No security checks for me.

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak[/QUOTE]


----------



## taz_mt

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Why my name removed? May be I got grant so that's why? I lodged 31 Aug 2014 189. Visa grant 14Jan2015. No security checks for me.
> 
> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
> taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
> mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak


[/QUOTE]


yes , I think the list was meant for those who are still waiting.


----------



## gullu

mshahidrazzaq said:


> AoA Guys,
> 
> I got visa grant within 4 months and 13 days. Look at my timeline.
> i wish you all early grant too.
> 
> SHAHID RAZZAQ


Congratulations Shahid!!


----------



## Abu_Yahya

mshahidrazzaq said:


> AoA Guys,
> 
> I got visa grant within 4 months and 13 days. Look at my timeline.
> i wish you all early grant too.
> 
> SHAHID RAZZAQ



Congrats Buddy!
That's really quick!

Regards,


----------



## SuperMan1983

mshahidrazzaq said:


> AoA Guys,
> 
> I got visa grant within 4 months and 13 days. Look at my timeline.
> i wish you all early grant too.
> 
> SHAHID RAZZAQ


Man U are the most lucky person, I think we did a mistake by applying in June 2014, can you please let me know if team 13 ever contacted you.


----------



## rahimvrani

Inshallah everyone will get the grant soon .. either today or tommorow


----------



## coldcup

SuperMan1983 said:


> Man U are the most lucky person, I think we did a mistake by applying in June 2014, can you please let me know if team 13 ever contacted you.


Where does it say the documents are recieved? I checked last time and it had the status of uploaded.


----------



## samzmavz

coldcup said:


> Where does it say the documents are recieved? I checked last time and it had the status of uploaded.


on e-lodgement page where u upload ur docs. once they are uploaded the 'progress' column shows 'Recieved'. if u chk now i m sure u ll see it


----------



## samy25

read in other thread

zahra nasreen got the grant today ... 5 aug 2014 --189

congrats zahra


----------



## Leb

Leb said:


> Hi guys,
> Any lebanese or middle eastern in the forum waiting for subclass 189.
> I am really panic about my situation as two friends of mine are waiting for their grants, one applied in 2009 and the other on 15 August 2013.


My friend who lodged his application on 15 August 2013 got his grant today. His IED is 15 April 2015. All his PCC s and medical are expired but still got the grant. 
I think the 2013s are at the last mile.


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> My friend who lodged his application on 15 August 2013 got his grant today. His IED is 15 April 2015. All his PCC s and medical are expired but still got the grant.
> I think the 2013s are at the last mile.


That's really good news!
Do you know how long was the secuirty check took for him ?


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> That's really good news!
> Do you know how long was the secuirty check took for him ?


Since sep. 2013.


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> Since sep. 2013.


So that mean, it took him 16 months only for the security check part to finalize!!!! OMG


----------



## Oz Boy

Leb said:


> My friend who lodged his application on 15 August 2013 got his grant today. His IED is 15 April 2015. All his PCC s and medical are expired but still got the grant.
> I think the 2013s are at the last mile.


That's a great news... Hope mine is near too!


----------



## Leb

Oz Boy said:


> That's a great news... Hope mine is near too!


I published the news especialy to motivate you.


----------



## Leb

Any one knows how to view the grant letter noting that my friend has an agent. Can we do it using vevo?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Leb said:


> Any one knows how to view the grant letter noting that my friend has an agent. Can we do it using vevo?


no, he has to get it from the agent.

VEVO will show you the entitlement but not the original grant letter and will not have the visa grant # on it


----------



## carry7

Congrats Shahid  All the best!



mshahidrazzaq said:


> AoA Guys,
> 
> I got visa grant within 4 months and 13 days. Look at my timeline.
> i wish you all early grant too.
> 
> SHAHID RAZZAQ


----------



## carry7

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak


----------



## Leb

carry7 said:


> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
> taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
> mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak


Who is next to be ommitted from the list??


----------



## 733513

Leb said:


> Who is next to be ommitted from the list??


I wish you and I hope tomorrow


----------



## letstalk

I hope all the old 189ers, especially from Pakistan have already received grants


----------



## coldcup

samzmavz said:


> on e-lodgement page where u upload ur docs. once they are uploaded the 'progress' column shows 'Recieved'. if u chk now i m sure u ll see it


are you claiming points for work experience as well? and if yes is your work experience from pakistan or middle east?


----------



## Leb

sugarboy said:


> I wish you and I hope tomorrow


Thank you very much, I think there is no harm to get the grants together😉😉😉


----------



## jeddahksa

Hi,

Can you please tell me did your employers received any call for your employment verifications.

Thanks & Regards 




letstalk said:


> I hope all the old 189ers, especially from Pakistan have already received grants


----------



## Bravo

Dear All,

Got the golden email......Thanks to the forum members for their valuable support and best wishes for queue members....


----------



## taz_mt

Bravo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got the golden email......Thanks to the forum members for their valuable support and best wishes for queue members....


finally the wait is over, congratulations, all the best.


----------



## MYI

Dear All,

I have received an unexpected Email of my 189 Visa Grant ( Alhamdolillah )... It was totally a shock for me as i was of the view that it will take around an year more to get the Grant... But Alhamdolilah i have received it in only 5 month of my application for which i am very thankfull to Allah.

I also want to thank all of you for helping me during all that time however i have left this forum for quite some time because it was making my wait difficult but i didn't knew it will happen so quick...

Thanks to all..


----------



## Oz Boy

letstalk said:


> I hope all the old 189ers, especially from Pakistan have already received grants



I'm still waiting bro


----------



## babajani

MYI said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received an unexpected Email of my 189 Visa Grant ( Alhamdolillah )... It was totally a shock for me as i was of the view that it will take around an year more to get the Grant... But Alhamdolilah i have received it in only 5 month of my application for which i am very thankfull to Allah.
> 
> I also want to thank all of you for helping me during all that time however i have left this forum for quite some time because it was making my wait difficult but i didn't knew it will happen so quick...
> 
> Thanks to all..


Congratulations Dear.

It seems DIBP has reduced the grant time for Pakistanis after Aug 14. Good sign for future applicants from our blessed country.


----------



## Oz Boy

Congrats mate... 

All the Best...



Bravo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got the golden email......Thanks to the forum members for their valuable support and best wishes for queue members....


----------



## SuperMan1983

MYI said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received an unexpected Email of my 189 Visa Grant ( Alhamdolillah )... It was totally a shock for me as i was of the view that it will take around an year more to get the Grant... But Alhamdolilah i have received it in only 5 month of my application for which i am very thankfull to Allah.
> 
> I also want to thank all of you for helping me during all that time however i have left this forum for quite some time because it was making my wait difficult but i didn't knew it will happen so quick...
> 
> Thanks to all..


Congrats! Lucky you...

I assume that ur cases was not referred to ESC 

I wish I would have also allocated Adelaide team 2. They appears to be more efficient and aren't refferinh ppl with ESC


----------



## MYI

SuperMan1983 said:


> Congrats! Lucky you...
> 
> I assume that ur cases was not referred to ESC
> 
> I wish I would have also allocated Adelaide team 2. They appears to be more efficient and aren't refferinh ppl with ESC


Thanks buddy, 

it totally depends on luck, when adelaide team 2 was assigned to me .. people have told me that they are slow movers so i kept a target of 2 years in getting the grant but i found them very cooperative however they took 15 days all the time in replying to my mail but at the end its the early grant which matters.


----------



## MYI

babajani said:


> Congratulations Dear.
> 
> It seems DIBP has reduced the grant time for Pakistanis after Aug 14. Good sign for future applicants from our blessed country.


i wish that should be the case for everyone...


----------



## taz_mt

MYI said:


> i wish that should be the case for everyone...


congratulations .. I share the same team as you, 

all the best.


----------



## samzmavz

coldcup said:


> are you claiming points for work experience as well? and if yes is your work experience from pakistan or middle east?


i am (7 years) and experience is from Pakistan only.


----------



## gullu

MYI said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received an unexpected Email of my 189 Visa Grant ( Alhamdolillah )... It was totally a shock for me as i was of the view that it will take around an year more to get the Grant... But Alhamdolilah i have received it in only 5 month of my application for which i am very thankfull to Allah.
> 
> I also want to thank all of you for helping me during all that time however i have left this forum for quite some time because it was making my wait difficult but i didn't knew it will happen so quick...
> 
> Thanks to all..


Congratulations!!


----------



## samy25

taz_mt said:


> congratulations .. I share the same team as you,
> 
> all the best.


next seems you...........good luck


----------



## samy25

Daily two grants for Pak....

May the keep the habit consistent


----------



## rahimvrani

samy25 said:


> Daily two grants for Pak....
> 
> May the keep the habit consistent


Samy soon you will get the Grant .. just wait for your turn.. i know its very fustrating but your day will come inshallah


----------



## samy25

rahimvrani said:


> Samy soon you will get the Grant .. just wait for your turn.. i know its very fustrating but your day will come inshallah


checking the mail first thing in morning and after having nothing next is checking forum to get the happy wave if some one else gets the grant from Pakistan.

This forum no doubt became an essential part of daily life


----------



## samy25

rahimvrani said:


> Samy soon you will get the Grant .. just wait for your turn.. i know its very fustrating but your day will come inshallah


checking the mail first thing in morning and after having nothing next is checking forum to get the happy wave if some one else gets the grant from Pakistan.

This forum no doubt became an essential part of daily life


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Bravo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got the golden email......Thanks to the forum members for their valuable support and best wishes for queue members....


Many Congratulations :second:


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> checking the mail first thing in morning and after having nothing next is checking forum to get the happy wave if some one else gets the grant from Pakistan.
> 
> This forum no doubt became an essential part of daily life


Same as here lol


----------



## ahsan_abbas

MYI said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received an unexpected Email of my 189 Visa Grant ( Alhamdolillah )... It was totally a shock for me as i was of the view that it will take around an year more to get the Grant... But Alhamdolilah i have received it in only 5 month of my application for which i am very thankfull to Allah.
> 
> I also want to thank all of you for helping me during all that time however i have left this forum for quite some time because it was making my wait difficult but i didn't knew it will happen so quick...
> 
> Thanks to all..


Many Congratulations :second:


----------



## carry7

Congrats Bravo! All the best  



Bravo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got the golden email......Thanks to the forum members for their valuable support and best wishes for queue members....


----------



## carry7

Congrats MYI! That was pretty quick MashAllah  



MYI said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received an unexpected Email of my 189 Visa Grant ( Alhamdolillah )... It was totally a shock for me as i was of the view that it will take around an year more to get the Grant... But Alhamdolilah i have received it in only 5 month of my application for which i am very thankfull to Allah.
> 
> I also want to thank all of you for helping me during all that time however i have left this forum for quite some time because it was making my wait difficult but i didn't knew it will happen so quick...
> 
> Thanks to all..


----------



## ahsan_abbas

carry7 said:


> Congrats MYI! That was pretty quick MashAllah


Hi Carry7

Please edit your signature. It would help all of us.

Thanks.


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Going by the tracker sheet, it seems only one grant is granted today


----------



## jeddahksa

Hi all,
One of my friend(Pakistani) applied in Nov 2013 and he got grant today after like 14 months and 14 days and he submitted the PCC / Meds on dec 2013 and before getting grant DIBP asked for new PCC only but not the medicals. After submission of his PCC he got the grant in 2 days.
and his IED is 15 june 2015.

So it seems many grants for PAK came.


----------



## carry7

Hi Ahsan,

I dont know how to to do it.

Please help!

Thank you



ahsan_abbas said:


> Hi Carry7
> 
> Please edit your signature. It would help all of us.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## gullu

Bravo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got the golden email......Thanks to the forum members for their valuable support and best wishes for queue members....


Congratulations!!


----------



## carry7

Signatures Done


----------



## waseem_expat

I am putting it here as it might help people who may find themselves in the same situation.

*Updating your renewed passport details with DIBP after visa grant.*


1. Fill out the Form 929. Sign and Scan. Convert it to PDF.
2. Color scan your new passport (No need to get it certified/attested). Convert it to PDF as well.
3. Attach both PDFs and send the email to DBIP email address from which you received the grant. Mine was [email protected] 

Please note. your case officer is not supposed to update your passport details once the visa has been granted. So dont keep your hopes very high for this method to work. It may or may not work.

4. Give it 6-7 working days. If you are lucky they will update the records. Keep checking VEVO with your new passport number every day.

If it doesn't work. 
1. Get a copy of your new passport attested/certified.
2. Take your Filled and Signed Form 929 and attested passport copy and post those to Sydney DIPB office.
get the address details from: Offices in Australia
3. Keep checking VEVO with your new passport details.


*My case*
-- I had done both at the same time. i.e. sent the email and sent the physical docs through TCS (courier service) same day (cost me PKR 3000). After 3 days, got an email reply from DIBP that my details had been updated. I verified it from VEVO as well. 
By the way my TCS parcel is still on its way  .. TCS guys told me that it would reach to its destination tomorrow. So I would suggest others to give it a week before sending the physical docs.


Thanks,
Waseem


----------



## Leb

samy25 said:


> checking the mail first thing in morning and after having nothing next is checking forum to get the happy wave if some one else gets the grant from Pakistan.
> 
> This forum no doubt became an essential part of daily life


As if you were talking about me.


----------



## coldcup

Guys it would be highly appreciated and helpful if you can share what additional info case officers or teams ask. Because 90% of potential migrants know about basic medical pcc and form 80 calls but the same 90% aren't aware of what additional information they might ask.

Thank you.


----------



## talexpat

Dears, 

Since my CO requested for Med/PCCs/Form 80 on 22nd Jan, my agent has not yet forwarded any of my document as I am waiting for only remaining document : Pakistani PCC. 

Any idea if DIBP might have started any background checks already or they initiate once they receive all Med/PCCs/Form 80?

If so, is my case is currently in ON-HOLD state .... :confused2:


----------



## tumut

Hi Everyone!

I had submitted my application in Feb 2014. PCC / Meds were submitted in July 2014. Contacted DIBP in Aug 2014 and they informed that the application is going through ESC and this can take 3 to 6 months. DIBP contacted me in end Nov 2014 and asked to submit AFP National Police Clearance. At this point i thought that the application might be finalized and they are getting this last document. I submitted this and then waited for 2 months until yesterday i contacted them and got this reply.

"Thank you for your email.

Your AFP has been received.

This application is undergoing routine processed which can take some time. Once this has been completed you will be notified.

Thank you for your patience and understanding."

While contacting DIBP, i also copied the e-mail to my case officer e-mail address. I received an automatic reply saying that she is on leave until 2nd Feb.

Now, the reply above says "processed" this "d" is getting me chew my nails :suspicious:.

P.S. How do i put my timeline in the signature? :confused2::confused2:


----------



## malisajj

tumut said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I had submitted my application in Feb 2014. PCC / Meds were submitted in July 2014. Contacted DIBP in Aug 2014 and they informed that the application is going through ESC and this can take 3 to 6 months. DIBP contacted me in end Nov 2014 and asked to submit AFP National Police Clearance. At this point i thought that the application might be finalized and they are getting this last document. I submitted this and then waited for 2 months until yesterday i contacted them and got this reply.
> 
> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your AFP has been received.
> 
> This application is undergoing routine processed which can take some time. Once this has been completed you will be notified.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and understanding."
> 
> While contacting DIBP, i also copied the e-mail to my case officer e-mail address. I received an automatic reply saying that she is on leave until 2nd Feb.
> 
> Now, the reply above says "processed" this "d" is getting me chew my nails :suspicious:.
> 
> P.S. How do i put my timeline in the signature? :confused2::confused2:


Hi
Based on the response you got in Aug, you may get the grant soon.

However "processed" seems to be just a spelling mistake. It is a standard response but someone actually typed it (not copy paste ). 
In the response to my inquiry email, it was written "no further documents are requirements" instead of "required"

For editing signature go to Quick Links -> edit signature from web version


----------



## Leb

malisajj said:


> Hi
> Based on the response you got in Aug, you may get the grant soon.
> 
> However "processed" seems to be just a spelling mistake. It is a standard response but someone actually typed it (not copy paste ).
> In the response to my inquiry email, it was written "no further documents are requirements" instead of "required"
> 
> For editing signature go to Quick Links -> edit signature from web version


Where are the grants?


----------



## samy25

Leb said:


> Where are the grants?


no where  till now


----------



## mah

*Fyi.*

Polio Vaccination Certificate has been asked today.


----------



## malisajj

samy25 said:


> no where  till now


Yeah another week gone. 
May the next week bring more grants esp for ppl who have been waiting longer than a year


----------



## tumut

malisajj said:


> Hi
> Based on the response you got in Aug, you may get the grant soon.
> 
> However "processed" seems to be just a spelling mistake. It is a standard response but someone actually typed it (not copy paste ).
> In the response to my inquiry email, it was written "no further documents are requirements" instead of "required"
> 
> For editing signature go to Quick Links -> edit signature from web version


Thanks malisajj for the info on signature.

I am praying to get this soon.


----------



## taz_mt

mah said:


> Polio Vaccination Certificate has been asked today.


you are almost there, inshaAllah. Good Luck


----------



## bdapplicant

when you expect to have your grant? 
When T-13 made contact with you? 
Did you communicate with DIBP? 
Did they say any timeline regarding your grant?



malisajj said:


> Yeah another week gone.
> May the next week bring more grants esp for ppl who have been waiting longer than a year


----------



## Oz Boy

Same here... Seems that we r almost there!



mah said:


> Polio Vaccination Certificate has been asked today.


----------



## QasimAslam

talexpat said:


> Dears,
> 
> Since my CO requested for Med/PCCs/Form 80 on 22nd Jan, my agent has not yet forwarded any of my document as I am waiting for only remaining document : Pakistani PCC.
> 
> Any idea if DIBP might have started any background checks already or they initiate once they receive all Med/PCCs/Form 80?
> 
> If so, is my case is currently in ON-HOLD state .... :confused2:


I think they start background checks after receiving form 80. 

I provided my medical/PCC on 11th November, then DIBP asked for form 80 and form 1221 which my agent provided on 20th of December. When I enquired about my status on 8th January, they told me my checks have started.


----------



## malisajj

bdapplicant said:


> when you expect to have your grant?
> When T-13 made contact with you?
> Did you communicate with DIBP?
> Did they say any timeline regarding your grant?


T13 contacted me around last week of June 14 asking for details of gap before joining univ.
According to last email communication with dibp around last week of oct my case is going through ESC and it would take upto 12 months for ESC to complete.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Hi everybody! As I received my grant, I have to enter Aus before 14 June 15. Can anybody tell me how much minimum time I have to stay there during my first entry?


----------



## Bravo

Dear Forum Members,

I have got the grant for myself, spouse and daughter last week. Need help on the following:

1. My spouse passport expires in 4 months and our IED is June 2015, do I have to renew her passport or can she travel on the same.

2. For validation trip, do we have to enroll/register overself at any office in OZ or just entry at airport(immigration) is enough.

Seniors please advice.

Thanks,
Bravo.


----------



## Leb

Bravo said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I have got the grant for myself, spouse and daughter last week. Need help on the following:
> 
> 1. My spouse passport expires in 4 months and our IED is June 2015, do I have to renew her passport or can she travel on the same.
> 
> 2. For validation trip, do we have to enroll/register overself at any office in OZ or just entry at airport(immigration) is enough.
> 
> Seniors please advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bravo.


Gongratulations, really long time my friend. I wish you good luck in your new life there.


----------



## Oz Boy

Bravo said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I have got the grant for myself, spouse and daughter last week. Need help on the following:
> 
> 1. My spouse passport expires in 4 months and our IED is June 2015, do I have to renew her passport or can she travel on the same.
> 
> 2. For validation trip, do we have to enroll/register overself at any office in OZ or just entry at airport(immigration) is enough.
> 
> Seniors please advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bravo.



Congrats mate...All the Best

You might find the following helpful;

Ans 1: There shouldn't be any problem as long as her passport is valid. However, you could take another route. Get her a new passport and fill out Form 929 and submit it to DIBP along with the copy of her new passport. They would transfer her visa on the new passport and update it on VEVO. ( Takes roughly around 10 days so shouldn't be a problem)

Ans 2: In order to validate your visa you just need to pass through the Immigrations (Passport Control) & Customs counter, get your passport stamped and take the very next return flight ...That's it ... Peanuts isn't it?

Others please correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## QasimAslam

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Hi everybody! As I received my grant, I have to enter Aus before 14 June 15. Can anybody tell me how much minimum time I have to stay there during my first entry?


I think that does not matter. You only have to make an entry, get your visa/PR validated, and can return even on the next day. 

If you want to be citizen, you have to live for four years with 3 months absence in each year. Then you can apply. 

If you have other plans, and travel in and out of Australia frequently, then you have to stay atleast two years out of five years to get a resident return visa 155/157.


----------



## QasimAslam

Oz Boy said:


> Congrats mate...All the Best
> 
> You might find the following helpful;
> 
> Ans 1: There shouldn't be any problem as long as her passport is valid. However, you could take another route. Get her a new passport and fill out Form 929 and submit it to DIBP along with the copy of her new passport. They would transfer her visa on the new passport and update it on VEVO. ( Takes roughly around 10 days so shouldn't be a problem)
> 
> Ans 2: In order to validate your visa you just need to pass through the Immigrations (Passport Control) & Customs counter, get your passport stamped and take the very next return flight ...That's it ... Peanuts isn't it?
> 
> Others please correct me if I'm wrong...


Normally Pakistani FIA at airport does not allow to travel if your passport expiry date is less than 6 months. It is better to change Passport. 

If you have a short trip, maybe they will allow, not sure.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

What wrong have we June 2014 people done?  people who have applied after us are getting their grants..... mashaAllah


----------



## bluelady

Hello everyone,

I am looking for a recommended detailed and complete list of document for primary and secondary applicant. 

I have already seen the provided by DIBP on their website, but I am interested to see a comprehensive list from a successful candidate. 

Please share your experience also for assistance. 

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## girlaussie

No minimum time, once arrive pass immigration & customs & you are good to go back if you like. 

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



Zahra Nasreen said:


> Hi everybody! As I received my grant, I have to enter Aus before 14 June 15. Can anybody tell me how much minimum time I have to stay there during my first entry?


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

girlaussie said:


> No minimum time, once arrive pass immigration & customs & you are good to go back if you like.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Girl Aussie


This visa is till 2020, after 2020 I have to renew it. My question is whether they will ask about my stay in Aus from 2015 to 2020 at the time of renewal? What if I can not stay in Aus from 2015 to 2020?


----------



## girlaussie

Once you met the initial entry date you will have 5 years to move Permanently, say you move just one day before the expiry date, no one gonna ask you why not before or now, this is not DIBP problem. As you can't extend PR but can only go for Resident Return Visa which is only required if you wish to re enter Australia anytime after 2020. You are free to live, work even after the expiry of this PR in Australia without any problem but in any time after 2020 you wish to exit & re- enter Australia you would definitely require RRV visa which has it's own requirement like strong ties with Australia-partner, kids or job etc.

Girl Aussie



Zahra Nasreen said:


> This visa is till 2020, after 2020 I have to renew it. My question is whether they will ask about my stay in Aus from 2015 to 2020 at the time of renewal? What if I can not stay in Aus from 2015 to 2020?


----------



## Oz Boy

Zahra Nasreen said:


> This visa is till 2020, after 2020 I have to renew it. My question is whether they will ask about my stay in Aus from 2015 to 2020 at the time of renewal? What if I can not stay in Aus from 2015 to 2020?


To make it more simple, for instance, if u move to Aus just a day before the expiry of your PR in 2020 you would have to spend 2 years continuous to show strong ties with the country and to make yourself eligible for 5 years RRV.


----------



## zahidss

*Flying in March-2015*

Hi,

First of all wish to all the expats who got grants and best of luck others for speedy grants. 

I am planning to move in March, is there anyone who also planning to fly in march please contact me. 

Thanks


----------



## Oz Boy

zahidss said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all wish to all the expats who got grants and best of luck others for speedy grants.
> 
> I am planning to move in March, is there anyone who also planning to fly in march please contact me.
> 
> Thanks


Where r u moving to?


----------



## QasimAslam

Oz Boy said:


> Where r u moving to?


Hi Oz Boy, My timeline is nearly the same as you, only difference is 190 Subclass. if already your ESC has started? how long will it take us to get the grants? any idea.


----------



## zahidss

Melbourne InshaAllah. 




Oz Boy said:


> Where r u moving to?


----------



## babajani

QasimAslam said:


> Hi Oz Boy, My timeline is nearly the same as you, only difference is 190 Subclass. if already your ESC has started? how long will it take us to get the grants? any idea.


Hello Qasim

Your timeline and his timeline are approx. 1 year apart. He lodged in August 2013. 

And why don't you call or mail DIBP to know if your case is in ESC or not? 

And no one can tell for sure when will you get your grant so chill out and be patient.

Personally , I believe you will get your grant in a month or two . Its a fact that being a Pakistani and living in Yemen is something DIBP considers high risk . But not all cases are send for ESC. So lets hope you will get your grant soon.

Good things come to those who wait.

Regards


----------



## FAIS

Zahra Nasreen said:


> This visa is till 2020, after 2020 I have to renew it. My question is whether they will ask about my stay in Aus from 2015 to 2020 at the time of renewal? What if I can not stay in Aus from 2015 to 2020?



Your visa is a permanent resident visa. This means that it doesn't require any renewal if you are in Australia. The expiry you are referring to is the travel facility expiry. Once your current travel facility expires (i.e. in 2020), you will not be able to enter Australia without another travel facility. This travel facility comes with the Resident Return Visa.

Depending on your circumstances and previous stay in Australia, your next travel facility will be either:

1 - Valid for five years; 
2 - Valid for one year; or
3 - Valid for three months

*1 - Five years travel facility: *To get travel facility of five years, you will have to spend 2 of the last 5 years in Australia. This period can even start on the last day of your current travel facility period (as girlaussie rightly pointed out). Suppose you arrive in Australia on the last day of your current travel facility, and then spend two continuous years in Australia, you will fulfill the condition of getting another five years facility. 

*2 - One year travel facility:* You didn't spend two years in the last five years but have compelling reasons for leaving *AND* substantial ties of benefits to Australia, you get one year travel facility.

*3 - Three months travel facility:* You spent at least one day in the last five years and have compelling reasons of leaving Australia, you get 3 months travel facility. 

There are other scenarios, but most of them make you eligible for only three months. Please visit the following webpage for all the other scenarios. 

Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)


----------



## Oz Boy

QasimAslam said:


> Hi Oz Boy, My timeline is nearly the same as you, only difference is 190 Subclass. if already your ESC has started? how long will it take us to get the grants? any idea.



I have tried to put the same question before DIBP but they never disclose the status of my ESC...


No idea when they are going to finalize our cases... Just hang on mate! We r almost there!!!


----------



## babajani

FAIS said:


> Your visa is a permanent resident visa. This means that it doesn't require any renewal if you are in Australia. The expiry you are referring to is the travel facility expiry. Once your current travel facility expires (i.e. in 2020), you will not be able to enter Australia without another travel facility. This travel facility comes with the Resident Return Visa.
> 
> Depending on your circumstances and previous stay in Australia, your next travel facility will be either:
> 
> 1 - Valid for five years;
> 2 - Valid for one year; or
> 3 - Valid for three months
> 
> *1 - Five years travel facility: *To get travel facility of five years, you will have to spend 2 of the last 5 years in Australia. This period can even start on the last day of your current travel facility period (as girlaussie rightly pointed out). Suppose you arrive tin Australia on the last day of your current travel facility, and then spend two continuous years in Australia, you will fulfill the condition of getting another five years facility.
> 
> *2 - One year travel facility:* You didn't spend two years in the last five years but have compelling reasons for leaving *AND* substantial ties of benefits to Australia, you get one year travel facility.
> 
> *3 - Three months travel facility:* You spent at least one day in the last five years and have compelling reasons of leaving Australia, you get 3 months travel facility.
> 
> There are other scenarios, but most of them make you eligible for only three months. Please visit the following webpage for all the other scenarios.
> 
> Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)


Thumbs up Dear !

Very nicely explained .


----------



## carry7

*International Trip*

Dear All,

Can anyone tell which form we have to update regarding our recent International trip?

Thank you.

Regards,

Carry7


----------



## imranrk

carry7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can anyone tell which form we have to update regarding our recent International trip?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Carry7


If you are travelling for more than 14 days, just inform your CO via email about your trip. That should be enough


----------



## bym007

Hi all,

I got CO assigned this morning and received an email demanding Medicals, PCC and wife's English competence evidence.
Thanks.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

bym007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got CO assigned this morning and received an email demanding Medicals, PCC and wife's English competence evidence.
> Thanks.


Hi,

That's really quick... seems like no SC for you 
Wish you a quick grant!

Regards,


----------



## gullu

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's really quick... seems like no SC for you
> Wish you a quick grant!
> 
> Regards,


I think they have changed the process. Now they ask for Medicals and PCC right after allocation of CO and then they decide for security check.


----------



## taz_mt

no HR grants today?


----------



## bym007

gullu said:


> I think they have changed the process. Now they ask for Medicals and PCC right after allocation of CO and then they decide for security check.


Thats correct, I heard that for High Risk Countries, they request PCC and Health certificates at the beginning to avoid lengthy paperwork. I guess many candidates would have failed at this stage alone, so they can focus on right applicants.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## bym007

taz_mt said:


> no HR grants today?


I saw 2 grants this morning in the Visa Tracker.


----------



## gullu

bym007 said:


> I saw 2 grants this morning in the Visa Tracker.


But those grants were not for HR applicants :/


----------



## hasnainhyder1

Dear Mates,

Quick question: I lodged my 189 visa application on 21st December 2014 (65 points) and I am from High Risk country (Pakistan). 

When do you think the Grant will come?

Thank you so much.


----------



## KitKaat

I am losing hope everyone 

<<<16 months and still waiting :'(( :'((


----------



## QasimAslam

KitKaat said:


> I am losing hope everyone
> 
> <<<16 months and still waiting :'(( :'((


Don't worry, we all are on the same ship.

Try calling DIBP on +61 731 367 000 or send email to [email protected]. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## QasimAslam

KitKaat said:


> I am losing hope everyone
> 
> <<<16 months and still waiting :'(( :'((


One question, have you considered applying for Canada, it is open these days and it is cheap also.


----------



## hasnainhyder1

QasimAslam said:


> One question, have you considered applying for Canada, it is open these days and it is cheap also.


Agreed, Canada has recently launched it's Express Entry Visa for Skilled Workers.

The wait times are less than 6 months (that's what they are saying), the visa fee is around USD 500. They do require a financial statement to the tune of 10k USD if I am not mistaken.


----------



## QasimAslam

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Agreed, Canada has recently launched it's Express Entry Visa for Skilled Workers.
> 
> The wait times are less than 6 months (that's what they are saying), the visa fee is around USD 500. They do require a financial statement to the tune of 10k USD if I am not mistaken.


some corrections. 

Since April, 2014, they are processing applications within 6 months. 

Express entry started from 1st Jan, 2015. The initial process is a little bit changed, rest is same.

initial application fees = 550 CAD per person.
later Visa fees = 490 CAD per person. 

Financial statement required = 14700 CAD = 12500 USD


----------



## hasnainhyder1

QasimAslam said:


> some corrections.
> 
> Since April, 2014, they are processing applications within 6 months.
> 
> Express entry started from 1st Jan, 2015. The initial process is a little bit changed, rest is same.
> 
> initial application fees = 550 CAD per person.
> later Visa fees = 490 CAD per person.
> 
> Financial statement required = 14700 CAD = 12500 USD


Thank you for the corrections Qasim. 
That's a sharp reply.
Have you also applied for the Canadian immigration?


----------



## QasimAslam

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Thank you for the corrections Qasim.
> That's a sharp reply.
> Have you also applied for the Canadian immigration?


Yes, i have sent my file already, don't know when it will come under process. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KitKaat

QasimAslam said:


> One question, have you considered applying for Canada, it is open these days and it is cheap also.


Unfortunately its a spouse visa, we don't have any other choice!


----------



## samy25

KitKaat said:


> I am losing hope everyone
> 
> <<<16 months and still waiting :'(( :'((


Do not be down.. people got the grant even after 25 months.. now you can contact IGIS again and do the call rather complaint online and let them know that your family apart since long.. and call DIBP also..

m praying for you

stay blessed


----------



## QasimAslam

KitKaat said:


> Unfortunately its a spouse visa, we don't have any other choice!


Oh, different story then. Are you from Pakistan. 

Look for 189/190 : 

normal processing time is 3 months, but for Pakistanis it takes 6-12 months. 

for Partner visa: 
check link https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm

it shows 8 months for high risk, and if you are Pakistani, it will take its time. don't worry and don't lose hope. Make your target 2.5 years, if queued, then security checks etc. 

Being Pakistanis/HR, we have to bear this.


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> Do not be down.. people got the grant even after 25 months.. now you can contact IGIS again and do the call rather complaint online and let them know that your family apart since long.. and call DIBP also..
> 
> m praying for you
> 
> stay blessed



Thank you Samy
Yesterday I lodged my third complain to the IGIS and waiting for the reply. I need your prayers brothers and sisters :'(


----------



## KitKaat

QasimAslam said:


> Oh, different story then. Are you from Pakistan.
> 
> Look for 189/190 :
> 
> normal processing time is 3 months, but for Pakistanis it takes 6-12 months.
> 
> for Partner visa:
> check link https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm
> 
> it shows 8 months for high risk, and if you are Pakistani, it will take its time. don't worry and don't lose hope. Make your target 2.5 years, if queued, then security checks etc.
> 
> Being Pakistanis/HR, we have to bear this.



Yes mine is different story, my partner is Syrian and we lodged Visa Subclass 309, they told us its normally takes 12 months for HR countries, but I don't believe them anymore. :"(


----------



## QasimAslam

KitKaat said:


> Yes mine is different story, my partner is Syrian and we lodged Visa Subclass 309, they told us its normally takes 12 months for HR countries, but I don't believe them anymore. :"(


Don't worry dear. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## KitKaat

QasimAslam said:


> Don't worry dear. Let's hope for the best.


Inshallah


----------



## SohailAnwar

Hi Guys
I am from Pakistan living in Lahore since 1992
Here is my details
Visa Class: 189 ICT Business Analyst
Apply for Online VISA ---------------------------------------------------July 23, 2014
Additional Documents requested by CO-----------------------------October 02, 2014
Documents requested (Birth Certificates (Me and My Wife), Form 80, Medical, PCC and Form 1221)
All documents are uploaded with medical Till--------------------------------October 23, 2014
Asked for the Visa Application Status on-------------------------------------December 08, 2014
Got the below reply from GSM Adelaide on----------------------------------December 18, 2014



> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.
> This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive time frame for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.


*How much time I have to wait for this? Can anyone predict please. Thanks*


----------



## bym007

SohailAnwar said:


> Hi Guys
> I am from Pakistan living in Lahore since 1992
> Here is my details
> Visa Class: 189 ICT Business Analyst
> Apply for Online VISA ---------------------------------------------------July 23, 2014
> Additional Documents requested by CO-----------------------------October 02, 2014
> Documents requested (Birth Certificates (Me and My Wife), Form 80, Medical, PCC and Form 1221)
> All documents are uploaded with medical Till--------------------------------October 23, 2014
> Asked for the Visa Application Status on-------------------------------------December 08, 2014
> Got the below reply from GSM Adelaide on----------------------------------December 18, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> *How much time I have to wait for this? Can anyone predict please. Thanks*


This seems like a generic reply, which means nothing. Just wait and pray.


----------



## Oz Boy

By the grace of ALLAH I have received my grant today after showing tremendous amount of patience. That was long wait but eventually it was fruitful.

My IED is 15th, August 2015

Thank you all for staying in touch on this forum as a family member... 

I would suggest to all those who have been waiting for more than 15 months to lodge their complaint with IGIS, at least once....Trust me!It did work for me!

Thanks shel and other seniors for hosting this wonderful forum... It is indeed a great source of information for applicants...

Wish all those who r waiting a speedy grant.... We just need to hang in there guys, sooner or later it definitely comes!


----------



## Leb

Oz Boy said:


> By the grace of ALLAH I have received my grant today after showing tremendous amount of patience. That was long wait but eventually it was fruitful.
> 
> My IED is 15th, August 2015
> 
> Thank you all for staying in touch on this forum as a family member...
> 
> I would suggest to all those who have been waiting for more than 15 months to lodge their complaint with IGIS, at least once....Trust me!It did work for me!
> 
> Thanks shel and other seniors for hosting this wonderful forum... It is indeed a great source of information for applicants...
> 
> Wish all those who r waiting a speedy grant.... We just need to hang in there guys, sooner or later it definitely comes!


Congratulations, I told you that my friend who has similar timeline got his grant on 28 of January. 

Wish you all the best. Please pray for me to get my grant soon.


----------



## mah

Oz Boy said:


> By the grace of ALLAH I have received my grant today after showing tremendous amount of patience. That was long wait but eventually it was fruitful.
> 
> My IED is 15th, August 2015
> 
> Thank you all for staying in touch on this forum as a family member...
> 
> I would suggest to all those who have been waiting for more than 15 months to lodge their complaint with IGIS, at least once....Trust me!It did work for me!
> 
> Thanks shel and other seniors for hosting this wonderful forum... It is indeed a great source of information for applicants...
> 
> Wish all those who r waiting a speedy grant.... We just need to hang in there guys, sooner or later it definitely comes!


Many many congrats dear


----------



## gullu

Oz Boy said:


> By the grace of ALLAH I have received my grant today after showing tremendous amount of patience. That was long wait but eventually it was fruitful.
> 
> My IED is 15th, August 2015
> 
> Thank you all for staying in touch on this forum as a family member...
> 
> I would suggest to all those who have been waiting for more than 15 months to lodge their complaint with IGIS, at least once....Trust me!It did work for me!
> 
> Thanks shel and other seniors for hosting this wonderful forum... It is indeed a great source of information for applicants...
> 
> Wish all those who r waiting a speedy grant.... We just need to hang in there guys, sooner or later it definitely comes!


Congratulations brother!! Finally a grant for most active member of forum


----------



## Oz Boy

Leb said:


> Congratulations, I told you that my friend who has similar timeline got his grant on 28 of January.
> 
> Wish you all the best. Please pray for me to get my grant soon.



Thanks mate...

Keep yourself on standby, you will hear the news any moment...

All the Best...


----------



## Oz Boy

gullu said:


> Congratulations brother!! Finally a grant for most active member of forum


Thanks mate... Quite active & one of the oldest.... lolzz


Wish u all the best...


----------



## KitKaat

Oz Boy said:


> By the grace of ALLAH I have received my grant today after showing tremendous amount of patience. That was long wait but eventually it was fruitful.
> 
> My IED is 15th, August 2015
> 
> Thank you all for staying in touch on this forum as a family member...
> 
> I would suggest to all those who have been waiting for more than 15 months to lodge their complaint with IGIS, at least once....Trust me!It did work for me!
> 
> Thanks shel and other seniors for hosting this wonderful forum... It is indeed a great source of information for applicants...
> 
> Wish all those who r waiting a speedy grant.... We just need to hang in there guys, sooner or later it definitely comes!


Mashallah, just now after praying salat al fajr here in Australia 5:25 AM I read your post, many many congratulations. You deserve it, I am happy for you .


----------



## KitKaat

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak
^
^
^ 
Updated the list, I hope February bring us the good news for all of us ♡


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> Mashallah, just now after praying salat al fajr here in Australia 5:25 AM I read your post, many many congratulations. You deserve it, I am happy for you .


Pray for us sister


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> Pray for us sister


Inshallah


----------



## SuperMan1983

bym007 said:


> This seems like a generic reply, which means nothing. Just wait and pray.


Hi

I have received this reply twice. One in October 2014 and other in January 2015

Cheers


----------



## rahimvrani

Oz Boy said:


> Thanks mate... Quite active & one of the oldest.... lolzz
> 
> 
> Wish u all the best...


Congrates OZ Boy


----------



## tumut

rahimvrani said:


> ---
> 
> yes he is a wellknown registered agent you can google him "australian immigration law services his name is Karl konard ...
> 
> i will be very honest you my file was sent to pak in Oct 2014 & you know how it work .. so i used my contact to clear my file asap & i got the result as my agent was shocked too .. as normal pak applicant have to wait 8 month for external check to be complete


Hi rahim,

Congratulation on getting you visa. Being an onshore applicant, i have a question for you. Where do they send the ECS file in pak? Who can i contact to get my file moving? I had applied in Feb 2014. Contacted DIBP and they said that my case is under security checks. 

Cheers.


----------



## rahimvrani

tumut said:


> Hi rahim,
> 
> Congratulation on getting you visa. Being an onshore applicant, i have a question for you. Where do they send the ECS file in pak? Who can i contact to get my file moving? I had applied in Feb 2014. Contacted DIBP and they said that my case is under security checks.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi tumut,

Thanks for that ... u need a contact in FIA to get ur file clear from security check as ur file has been sent by ASIo to FIA .. now its up to pak FIA how quick they finish the work .. & u know how long they take.

regards,

Rahim V


----------



## carry7

Congrats Dear! All the Best 




Oz Boy said:


> By the grace of ALLAH I have received my grant today after showing tremendous amount of patience. That was long wait but eventually it was fruitful.
> 
> My IED is 15th, August 2015
> 
> Thank you all for staying in touch on this forum as a family member...
> 
> I would suggest to all those who have been waiting for more than 15 months to lodge their complaint with IGIS, at least once....Trust me!It did work for me!
> 
> Thanks shel and other seniors for hosting this wonderful forum... It is indeed a great source of information for applicants...
> 
> Wish all those who r waiting a speedy grant.... We just need to hang in there guys, sooner or later it definitely comes!


----------



## usmanakbar07

Hey guys,

I am a pakistani national currently working in saudi arabia. I have been working here for almost two years now. I do go to pakistan annually for a vacation of a month or so. My question is:

- while filling EOI, what will be my country of usual residence?


----------



## may97

Oz Boy said:


> By the grace of ALLAH I have received my grant today after showing tremendous amount of patience. That was long wait but eventually it was fruitful.
> 
> My IED is 15th, August 2015
> 
> Thank you all for staying in touch on this forum as a family member...
> 
> I would suggest to all those who have been waiting for more than 15 months to lodge their complaint with IGIS, at least once....Trust me!It did work for me!
> 
> Thanks shel and other seniors for hosting this wonderful forum... It is indeed a great source of information for applicants...
> 
> Wish all those who r waiting a speedy grant.... We just need to hang in there guys, sooner or later it definitely comes!


Hi oz boy i have almost the same time as you i applied in July 2013 but i m onshore
when did your file gone to external check and how long it took to get EC done but anyway congrats you after long wait


----------



## sam1051

By Grace of Allah, I got my grant today. Thanks all forum member for your support and wish every one speedy grant iA.


----------



## carry7

Congrats Sam! All the best 



sam1051 said:


> By Grace of Allah, I got my grant today. Thanks all forum member for your support and wish every one speedy grant iA.


----------



## taz_mt

sam1051 said:


> By Grace of Allah, I got my grant today. Thanks all forum member for your support and wish every one speedy grant iA.


10 months, not bad at all.. congrats, have fun.


----------



## taz_mt

Oz Boy said:


> By the grace of ALLAH I have received my grant today after showing tremendous amount of patience. That was long wait but eventually it was fruitful.
> 
> My IED is 15th, August 2015
> 
> Thank you all for staying in touch on this forum as a family member...
> 
> I would suggest to all those who have been waiting for more than 15 months to lodge their complaint with IGIS, at least once....Trust me!It did work for me!
> 
> Thanks shel and other seniors for hosting this wonderful forum... It is indeed a great source of information for applicants...
> 
> Wish all those who r waiting a speedy grant.... We just need to hang in there guys, sooner or later it definitely comes!




congratulations, have fun


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I just imported my application via TRN # just to view the status of my application coz my agent was not responding and I wanted to see the status of it. I hope it does not affect any thing?


----------



## samzmavz

Hi Guys. Received an email from CO today asking for spouse PCC before marriage. Have already applied for that and hopefully ll b uploading that in couple of days IA. 
Pak applicants from DEC get ready 
CO is from adelaide team 4. whats the word about this team ?
(Signatures and tracker updated)


----------



## taz_mt

King_of_the_ring said:


> I just imported my application via TRN # just to view the status of my application coz my agent was not responding and I wanted to see the status of it. I hope it does not affect any thing?


it will not affect anything...


----------



## Jasper2014

My 189 visa CO asked current polio vaccination certificate. Is it possible to get the certificate in Australia? I am an onshore application. Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

usmanakbar07 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a pakistani national currently working in saudi arabia. I have been working here for almost two years now. I do go to pakistan annually for a vacation of a month or so. My question is:
> 
> - while filling EOI, what will be my country of usual residence?


Saudi Arabia


----------



## King_of_the_ring

How difficult it is to be patient and nerve wrecking wait ... somebody comes and see high risk applicants :S


----------



## samy25

congratulations OZ boy and sams..... today is ur day... dont forget us in prayers..


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Oz Boy said:


> By the grace of ALLAH I have received my grant today after showing tremendous amount of patience. That was long wait but eventually it was fruitful.
> 
> My IED is 15th, August 2015
> 
> Thank you all for staying in touch on this forum as a family member...
> 
> I would suggest to all those who have been waiting for more than 15 months to lodge their complaint with IGIS, at least once....Trust me!It did work for me!
> 
> Thanks shel and other seniors for hosting this wonderful forum... It is indeed a great source of information for applicants...
> 
> Wish all those who r waiting a speedy grant.... We just need to hang in there guys, sooner or later it definitely comes!



Congrats Buddy!
The wait is finally over 

Regards,


----------



## sam1051

Thanks, Wish u speedy grant





samy25 said:


> congratulations OZ boy and sams..... today is ur day... dont forget us in prayers..


----------



## gullu

CO assigned today and asked for Medicals and PCC.


----------



## SohailAnwar

KitKaat said:


> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
> taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
> mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak
> ^
> ^
> ^
> Updated the list, I hope February bring us the good news for all of us ♡


Hi, My name is Muhammad Sohail Anwar, Can you please include me as well in your list. I will be very thankful to you and waiting for the Grant.

ANZSCO Code: ICT Business Analyst (261111) | Subclass: 189 | Visa Application Submission: July 23, 2014 | Form 80, 1221, PCC & Medicals Request: October 02, 2014 | Form 80, 1221, PCC & Medicals Submitted: October 23, 2014 | Grant: Waiting


----------



## SohailAnwar

*List Updated*

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak
--------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: ICT Business Analyst (261111) | Subclass: 189 | Visa Application Submission: July 23, 2014 | Form 80, 1221, PCC & Medicals Request: October 02, 2014 | Form 80, 1221, PCC & Medicals Submitted: October 23, 2014 | Grant: Waiting


----------



## amirali1982

King_of_the_ring said:


> I just imported my application via TRN # just to view the status of my application coz my agent was not responding and I wanted to see the status of it. I hope it does not affect any thing?


I had done the same as well. I don't think its dangerous unless you don't upload irrelevant information or delete your application by mistake.

Later on just to check if everything is alright with my application I called DIBP to ask if my application is fine and they said that there is nothing wrong with my application and I just need to wait for the Grant. So I was pretty relaxed than.


----------



## QasimAslam

Congrats Oz Boy and Sam. 

I have updated on tracker as well.


----------



## Oz Boy

may97 said:


> Hi oz boy i have almost the same time as you i applied in July 2013 but i m onshore
> when did your file gone to external check and how long it took to get EC done but anyway congrats you after long wait


Started somewhere in Nov 13 and completed in Jan 15


----------



## Oz Boy

Thank you guys for all your well wishes... 

Don't lose hope, you definitely get when the time is right!!!

All the Best!


----------



## coldcup

samzmavz said:


> Hi Guys. Received an email from CO today asking for spouse PCC before marriage. Have already applied for that and hopefully ll b uploading that in couple of days IA.
> Pak applicants from DEC get ready
> CO is from adelaide team 4. whats the word about this team ?
> (Signatures and tracker updated)


Glad you have now proceed to the next step. 
have you uploaded your wife's ielts and form 1022? my wife's ilets exam is on 7 feb and medicals are also pending.

and what evidence have you provided against your Birth certificate?


----------



## Oz Boy

Thanks a lot dear. Your grant is just around the corner...

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. :fingerscrossed:



KitKaat said:


> Mashallah, just now after praying salat al fajr here in Australia 5:25 AM I read your post, many many congratulations. You deserve it, I am happy for you .


----------



## Oz Boy

Do anyone have any idea how to contact IOM regarding subsidized air fares?


----------



## 733513

carry7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can anyone tell which form we have to update regarding our recent International trip?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Carry7


I just emailed it to my Case Processing Team and they will update the records based on that.


----------



## gullu

Oz Boy said:


> Do anyone have any idea how to contact IOM regarding subsidized air fares?


Oz Boy let us know what you find regarding subsidized air fares and extra luggage facility. Here are numbers of IOM Islamabad

Tel. Number:
051-111466472
0306-2922575
0307-5371776


----------



## Haadka

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak



Just Adding myself @ (05 Aug 2014) I like this more than Google docs  

Congratulations to all especially OZ Boy


----------



## Oz Boy

gullu said:


> Oz Boy let us know what you find regarding subsidized air fares and extra luggage facility. Here are numbers of IOM Islamabad
> 
> Tel. Number:
> 051-111466472
> 0306-2922575
> 0307-5371776


Thanx a lot. Will let u know once I get the quotation...


----------



## sunnyalt

*Congrats*



sam1051 said:


> By Grace of Allah, I got my grant today. Thanks all forum member for your support and wish every one speedy grant iA.


Congrats Sam,

I'm truly surprised that my timeline is very similar to yours with a couple of differences, however I'm still waiting for my Grant. The only two differences are:

- I added my spouse later during the processing of my application.
- I am an Onshore applicant.


----------



## tumut

rahimvrani said:


> Hi tumut,
> 
> Thanks for that ... u need a contact in FIA to get ur file clear from security check as ur file has been sent by ASIo to FIA .. now its up to pak FIA how quick they finish the work .. & u know how long they take.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Rahim V


Hi Rahim,

Thanks for the info. This will definitely help. Will try to get hold of someone over there.

Cheers.


----------



## tumut

Oz Boy said:


> Do anyone have any idea how to contact IOM regarding subsidized air fares?


Hi Oz Boy,

I am wondering why you want to go to IOM for air fares when you can go straight to any travel agent.

You can get a quote from 3-4 travel agents and see what works for you. Depending on where you want to land, your travel time will vary with varying airlines. In general, i have seen that thai airways is the quickest one. You ask the travel agent to arrange for extra baggage (free of charge). You get 20kgs for economy class and travel agent can arrange for an extra 10 Kgs. On the top of this, you have 7 Kgs of your hand carry.

I would suggest you to get a return ticket with a validity of 1 year. This will cost you less as compared to one way airfare. Charge for changing the return flight date is peanuts. 

The return flight is a good option considering home sickness, any emergencies and lastly that your parents, family members would like to see you atleast after a year.

Hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## sam1051

yes our time line is very similar, normally onshore applicants get grants earlier than off shore applicants. Hope your grant is around corner.




sunnyalt said:


> Congrats Sam,
> 
> I'm truly surprised that my timeline is very similar to yours with a couple of differences, however I'm still waiting for my Grant. The only two differences are:
> 
> - I added my spouse later during the processing of my application.
> - I am an Onshore applicant.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

When will my grant come.......................... :*(


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Haadka said:


> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak
> Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
> taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
> mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
> mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak
> 
> 
> 
> Just Adding myself @ (05 Aug 2014) I like this more than Google docs
> 
> Congratulations to all especially OZ Boy


Adding myself... 

Applied on 19th Nov with all documents frontloaded.... have not yet heard anything from CO.....


----------



## samzmavz

coldcup said:


> Glad you have now proceed to the next step.
> have you uploaded your wife's ielts and form 1022? my wife's ilets exam is on 7 feb and medicals are also pending.
> 
> and what evidence have you provided against your Birth certificate?


yes i have uploaded her result. if he asks you for the same they will give you a time of 28 days initially to provide the documents so u need not to worry. 
i have not provided form 1022 nor have been asked to so far and same is the case with birth certificates of me n my wife. documents that i have provided are my nic, passport and FRC. i am hoping they wont ask for birth certificates 
all the best.


----------



## mah

*Grant*

ALHAMDULILLAH !!!

Grant letter has been received.

Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.

Good Luck


----------



## bym007

mah said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH !!!
> 
> Grant letter has been received.
> 
> Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.
> 
> Good Luck


Mashallah, congratulations and good luck for the future!


----------



## gullu

mah said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH !!!
> 
> Grant letter has been received.
> 
> Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.
> 
> Good Luck


Congratulations!!


----------



## samy25

mah said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH !!!
> 
> Grant letter has been received.
> 
> Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.
> 
> Good Luck


MAny many many congrats......... 

lucky guys.. please must share the experience that  :

what time u got the grant
over email or immi account 
any other imp info

as this will give us more breathing space for rest of us 

congratulations alot again


----------



## malisajj

mah said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH !!!
> 
> Grant letter has been received.
> 
> Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.
> 
> Good Luck


Congrats buddy and best of luck for the new life in Australia


----------



## coldcup

samzmavz said:


> yes i have uploaded her result. if he asks you for the same they will give you a time of 28 days initially to provide the documents so u need not to worry.
> i have not provided form 1022 nor have been asked to so far and same is the case with birth certificates of me n my wife. documents that i have provided are my nic, passport and FRC. i am hoping they wont ask for birth certificates
> all the best.


when did your wife give ielts exam? i am nervous about my wife's score, hope she score 4.5.
i have provided passport and FRC in lieu of birth certificate.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Heartiest Congratulations mah!
you are a lucky one 




mah said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH !!!
> 
> Grant letter has been received.
> 
> Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## Abu_Yahya

mah said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH !!!
> 
> Grant letter has been received.
> 
> Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.
> 
> Good Luck


Congratulations!
Wish you a happy life ahead..

Regards,


----------



## KitKaat

mah said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH !!!
> 
> Grant letter has been received.
> 
> Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.
> 
> Good Luck


Mashallah, congratulations !!... may Allah bring all the good news to all of us this month


----------



## redgrape

mah said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH !!!
> 
> Grant letter has been received.
> 
> Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.
> 
> Good Luck


Congrats! did you contact DIBP again before your grant?


----------



## taz_mt

mah said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH !!!
> 
> Grant letter has been received.
> 
> Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.
> 
> Good Luck


awesome.. congratulations..


----------



## taz_mt

mah said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH !!!
> 
> Grant letter has been received.
> 
> Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.
> 
> Good Luck


Whats your IED?


----------



## ahsan_abbas

mah said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH !!!
> 
> Grant letter has been received.
> 
> Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.
> 
> Good Luck


Lots of Congratulations :second:


----------



## mah

samy25 said:


> MAny many many congrats.........
> 
> lucky guys.. please must share the experience that  :
> 
> what time u got the grant
> over email or immi account
> any other imp info
> 
> as this will give us more breathing space for rest of us
> 
> congratulations alot again


Thank you

7:51 am , Dubai Time
Total 3 mails fron DIBP (CO allocation, Vac2, PVC)
Imp- do PVC , which I did not do in advance

Good luck


----------



## mah

redgrape said:


> Congrats! did you contact DIBP again before your grant?


No, only once last year in order to get VAC2 payment confirmation


----------



## mah

taz_mt said:


> Whats your IED?


04 Aug 2015


----------



## gullu

coldcup said:


> when did your wife give ielts exam? i am nervous about my wife's score, hope she score 4.5.
> i have provided passport and FRC in lieu of birth certificate.


Please add your signature.


----------



## fhz

Congrats Mah. Best of luck.

Can you please elaborate what "more info" they required from you?. Thanks


----------



## ahsan_abbas

mah said:


> Thank you
> 
> 7:51 am , Dubai Time
> Total 3 mails fron DIBP (CO allocation, Vac2, PVC)
> Imp- do PVC , which I did not do in advance
> 
> Good luck


What is PVC?


----------



## fhz

Hi Guys,

I have a small query regarding my friend who applied for TR few years back. He did 1st entry but could not move due to personal reasons and his visa is expiring in March 2016. Moreover, the subclass he got, has been discontinued. Can you suggest what is the way forward for him?

Thanks


----------



## imranrk

mah said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH !!!
> 
> Grant letter has been received.
> 
> Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.
> 
> Good Luck


Congrats 

What is your first entry date? And where are you heading?


----------



## _shel

fhz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a small query regarding my friend who applied for TR few years back. He did 1st entry but could not move due to personal reasons and his visa is expiring in March 2016. Moreover, the subclass he got, has been discontinued. Can you suggest what is the way forward for him?
> 
> Thanks


 Move to Australia before march 2016. If he does not his visa will expire and he wont qualify for a return residents visa. 

If he moves to Australia he will get in time qualify and can live there forever but will need the return residents visa if he wishes to leave and re enter.


----------



## fhz

Thanks Shel


----------



## samy25

ahsan_abbas said:


> What is PVC?


what is pvc ?


----------



## mah

samy25 said:


> what is pvc ?


Polio Vaccination Certificate


----------



## mah

imranrk said:


> Congrats
> 
> What is your first entry date? And where are you heading?



Thanks dear, as you spoke, I will get in Feb. So it is done. Thank you

04 Aug 2015, Sydney

Will ring u this eve


----------



## fhz

I believe Polio Vaccination Certificate is required for candidates who applied visa after 5th May 2014 (info taken from website)


----------



## gullu

fhz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a small query regarding my friend who applied for TR few years back. He did 1st entry but could not move due to personal reasons and his visa is expiring in March 2016. Moreover, the subclass he got, has been discontinued. Can you suggest what is the way forward for him?
> 
> Thanks


A permanent visa has two important dates. 

One is the date by which you must enter Australia to validate your visa. That date is usually 12 months from the date of your earliest medical or PCC.

The other is the date on which your re-entry rights to Australia expire. It will be 5 years from the date of GRANT of the visa (not 5 years from the date you validate).

You can come for a short trip (you actually only need to go through the immigration gate and could then leave the country) to validate your visa and you then have several years to actually make the move if that suits your circumstances. During the 5 years in which you have re-entry rights, you can come and go as you please. If you stay in Australia after the 5 years, you can stay forever even if you never apply for citizenship. If you are overseas or go overseas after the re-entry rights expire, you can only re-enter Australia as a PR if you have a Resident Return visa. 

On the following, see Visa applicants > Who could get this visa for conditions:
Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157) Resident Return visa

You friend has passed all 5 years after date of grant to move. That means he has 1 month of re-entry rights. After that 1 month he will no longer have rights to re-enter. But he can definitely live in Australia as long as he can.

He can't apply for citizenship at the moment (as it has it's own set of criteria, the important one being he must be resident in Australia for 4+ years).

He could go down the route of RRV, but for that he needs to have either (a) spent a period totalling 2 years in the last 5 years in Australia as a PR, or (b) if he has not spent 2 of the past 5 years in Australia as a PR then he must show he has substantial business, cultural, employment or personal ties of benefit to Australia. See the link to the RRV page.

So, one should never leave it too long into the 5 year period to make the move


----------



## samy25

@ mah.. 
means u did not get the grant email.. it was in immi account???


----------



## samzmavz

coldcup said:


> when did your wife give ielts exam? i am nervous about my wife's score, hope she score 4.5.
> i have provided passport and FRC in lieu of birth certificate.


she appeared after i applied, in first week of Dec. While u r waiting for the result you can look into the option of getting a certificate from her educational institute stating her medium of education was english. 

*Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
*Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

and there is always an option for re appearing for IELTS


----------



## mah

samy25 said:


> @ mah..
> means u did not get the grant email.. it was in immi account???


I should say grant is the 4th mail, now it is reconciled


----------



## samy25

ahsan_abbas said:


> What is PVC?





mah said:


> I should say grant is the 4th mail, now it is reconciled


lol  .........


----------



## fhz

Thanks for your reply.

But my concern is that my friend is not a Permanent resident. He has state sponsored TR. Does he need resident returen visa too? Or the provedure is different to renew the visa?


----------



## malisajj

fhz said:


> I believe Polio Vaccination Certificate is required for candidates who applied visa after 5th May 2014 (info taken from website)


Well I was asked for it and I applied on 4th May 2014  (before 5th May)

Actually it has nothing to do with when you applied. The website says that PVC is required in case applicant has lived for more than 28 days after 5th May 2014 in any of the countries with polio risk.

Please note that even the above rule doesn't hold true for me as I am living in UAE. 

It is recommended to front load PVC


----------



## Golam Munir

Plz include me.

189 (261111), Application date: 6th Dec 2014. From Bangladesh. CO:?? 




taz_mt said:


> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak, Grant 04 Feb 2015
> Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
> taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
> mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
> mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak
> .
> .
> .
> .
> List updated


----------



## tahanpaa

taz_mt said:


> Include it yourself
> 
> copy the list insert your record in appropriate place based on app date, and repost the list here..


I think pakistan mostly in high risk coutry. Pardon me if there is any wrong.


----------



## Leb

mah said:


> Polio Vaccination Certificate


Congrats Mah....


----------



## gullu

tahanpaa said:


> I think pakistan mostly in high risk coutry. Pardon me if there is any wrong.


Yes. You are lucky that you are not from Pakistan :heh:


----------



## carry7

Congrats Mah! All the Best 



mah said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH !!!
> 
> Grant letter has been received.
> 
> Thanking you all so much for support and guidance.
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## babajani

gullu said:


> Yes. You are lucky that you are not from Pakistan :heh:


And very lucky that You dont have Gullu's in your country.:lol:


----------



## babajani

Hello All,

An update on my case. 

My newborn has been added to the application by the CO on 03 FEb , 12 days after sending her passport.

I called IOM for appointment and was not happy to know that they earliest appointment they can give me is 16th Feb. Now I cant switch my health provider otherwise I would have gone to Aziz medical center. So now have to wait for medicals.

I would highly recommend Aziz Medical over IOM if one wish to do their medicals quickly.

Regards


----------



## mah

babajani said:


> And very lucky that You dont have Gullu's in your country.:lol:


 and BUTs as well 

Lol


----------



## kalim kashif

sam1051 said:


> By Grace of Allah, I got my grant today. Thanks all forum member for your support and wish every one speedy grant iA.


Congratulations brother, Was your case sent for external security check?


----------



## SuperMan1983

samy25 said:


> what is pvc ?


Polio vaccination


----------



## talexpat

*Unusual or Normal : Form 80 request*

Dears,

My CO direct asked in his/her *first *appearance for my Meds+PCC+Form 80. 

Is it all normal to request for Form 80 considering i am a Pakistani applicant?

Or Form 80 is not requested every time at *first *?

I believe asking form 80 means ESC and consequently delay in visa grant. 

Your suggestions please.


----------



## rahimvrani

talexpat said:


> Dears,
> 
> My CO direct asked in his/her *first *appearance for my Meds+PCC+Form 80.
> 
> Is it all normal to request for Form 80 considering i am a Pakistani applicant?
> 
> Or Form 80 is not requested every time at *first *?
> 
> I believe asking form 80 means ESC and consequently delay in visa grant.
> 
> Your suggestions please.


Asking form 80 on first contact is normal .. form 80 give them more info about the applicant & then team 33(admin team) will analize the form .. & ask more info if they want.


----------



## hasnainhyder1

There is a Pakistani person named Sarwan who applied for the visa on 28th Nov and has gotten a Grant on 4rth Feb.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

Good to see quick grants for Pakistani's.


----------



## samy25

Direct? M wondering why ain't they gvng grants. Waking up early to check emails n then landing on forum even on public holiday ?, it can't be normal?


----------



## malisajj

samy25 said:


> Direct? M wondering why ain't they gvng grants. Waking up early to check emails n then landing on forum even on public holiday ?, it can't be normal?


The medical term for this behavior is PGAD. Pre-grant anxiety disorder  
and you are not the only one suffering from it

will be cured with your grant soon


----------



## KitKaat

malisajj said:


> The medical term for this behavior is PGAD. Pre-grant anxiety disorder
> and you are not the only one suffering from it
> 
> will be cured with your grant soon



Hahah .... I think I am having this disorder aswell lol


----------



## XINGSINGH

malisajj said:


> The medical term for this behavior is PGAD. Pre-grant anxiety disorder
> and you are not the only one suffering from it
> 
> will be cured with your grant soon


Lovely


----------



## gullu

ahsan_abbas said:


> Furthermore, they have asked for birth certificate of me and my wife. Now, I have submitted Pakistani National Identity Card copies in place of birth certificate. We do have our birth certificates issued by the hospital but do not have official birth certificates issued by government. So what should I do. Should I now officially prepare our computerized birth certificates from NADRA? Will it now be possible from NADRA. Please help.
> Thanks.


Your local Union Council is responsible for issuing Computerised Birth Certificate. If you contact an agent, you will get it in few hours.


----------



## ahsan_abbas

gullu said:


> Your local Union Council is responsible for issuing Computerised Birth Certificate. If you contact an agent, you will get it in few hours.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## QasimAslam

ahsan_abbas said:


> Thanks for your help.


Hi Ahsan, if you haven't got your Birth Certificate made from Union Council yet, i am wondering you might not have got your marriage certificate from your union council as well! 

have you got your FRC's(Family Registration Certificates) from NADRA also?


----------



## samy25

Lol. Welcome to PGAD club. One of the symptom is that you create unique reason for grant delay on regular basis. To me ,my husband'a heavy mustaches is the possible reason of long esc.


----------



## sam1051

Email required documents to team 23. Dont simply upload them on immi account. Because status of my medical and PCC was appearing as "Requested" in immi account until i got grant. Yet at same time team 23 acknowledged through e mail that they have received PCC and medical. I wonder if they ever check / update immi account subsequently except at grant stage. 




ahsan_abbas said:


> Just received an email from DIBP. They are asking for employment evidence even though I have submitted each and every doc required. I have been employed in the same company from 2008 till date. I have submitted bank statements from 2008 till DEC-2009 and couple of pay slips to reflect salary in the period 2010-14. I have been asked to provide bank statement for 2010-14 period. I would hopefully be able to provide it by tomorrow.
> 
> Furthermore, they have asked for birth certificate of me and my wife. Now, I have submitted Pakistani National Identity Card copies in place of birth certificate. We do have our birth certificates issued by the hospital but do not have official birth certificates issued by government. So what should I do. Should I now officially prepare our computerized birth certificates from NADRA? Will it now be possible from NADRA. Please help.
> 
> Furthermore, should I forward these documents in reply to the email by Adelaide Team 23 or should upload it on immi account?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Haadka

talexpat said:


> Dears,
> 
> My CO direct asked in his/her *first *appearance for my Meds+PCC+Form 80.
> 
> Is it all normal to request for Form 80 considering i am a Pakistani applicant?
> 
> Or Form 80 is not requested every time at *first *?
> 
> I believe asking form 80 means ESC and consequently delay in visa grant.
> 
> Your suggestions please.


It is not. Only when they tell you so, you are under ESC

One of my friends is from a HR country and he applied from KSA. He was required to submit form 80 and he was not subjected to ESC. Also there are case here where Team 13 contacted applicants and yet they were not subjected to an ESC too.


----------



## bym007

Haadka said:


> It is not. Only when they tell you so, you are under ESC
> 
> One of my friends is from a HR country and he applied from KSA. He was required to submit form 80 and he was not subjected to ESC. Also there are case here where Team 13 contacted applicants and yet they were not subjected to an ESC too.


Hey, I am fairly new to the game, and I am somewhat confused. Who are Team 13 and how do you know, who is handling your case ?

I received an initial email from CO rrquesting some documents, suggesting to be from Brisbane (if I remember correctly). Is there any additional information in this email or Immi account, and does it make any difference about who is handling one's case ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultanshah

bym007 said:


> Hey, I am fairly new to the game, and I am somewhat confused. Who are Team 13 and how do you know, who is handling your case ?
> 
> I received an initial email from CO rrquesting some documents, suggesting to be from Brisbane (if I remember correctly). Is there any additional information in this email or Immi account, and does it make any difference about who is handling one's case ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Salam

Well I dont know about the team as I have not been assigned any CO yet.

Please can you tell me what documents your CO requested you?

Regards


----------



## malisajj

bym007 said:


> Hey, I am fairly new to the game, and I am somewhat confused. Who are Team 13 and how do you know, who is handling your case ?
> 
> I received an initial email from CO rrquesting some documents, suggesting to be from Brisbane (if I remember correctly). Is there any additional information in this email or Immi account, and does it make any difference about who is handling one's case ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


DIBP have changed their modus operandi. Now the case is not allocated to one CO or team. You may be contacted by different teams on different occassions. Not sure how the work load is distributed and should not make a difference. Just try to front-load (before being asked)as much evidence as possible including PCC and medical (as even candidates from high risk countries are getting direct grant now). Also submit form 80 and make sure there is no missing information in form 80 like old passport details. Explaina gaps betweens 2 jobs etc.

Team 13 apparently does screening of information provided. It seems they focus on form 80, because they mostly contact the candidates in case there is some missing information or gaps in information provided in form 80 e.g. unexplained gap between 2 jobs etc


----------



## talexpat

Dears,

I need your advise regarding how many PCCs I require for Pakistan since I have stayed at below locations:


City: Karachi, District : Central, X town, My permanent address as per CNIC

City: Karachi, District : East, Y town, temporary stay of 10 months and 15 days cumulative

Do I need PCC of my permanent address as per CNIC ONLY?
I believe PCC is required based on cities regardless of number of addresses you stay in the same city.

Thanks.


----------



## rahimvrani

talexpat said:


> Dears,
> 
> I need your advise regarding how many PCCs I require for Pakistan since I have stayed at below locations:
> 
> 
> City: Karachi, District : Central, X town, My permanent address as per CNIC
> 
> City: Karachi, District : East, Y town, temporary stay of 10 months and 15 days cumulative
> 
> Do I need PCC of my permanent address as per CNIC ONLY?
> I believe PCC is required based on cities regardless of number of addresses you stay in the same city.
> 
> Thanks.


you only need PCC is from one city .. dosent matter how many address have you change .. as long as you have PCC from Khi any districk .. thats fine ... i was moved 3 time in 15 years in Khi .. but i only made one PCC from the address which is on my NIC .. 

regards,

Rahim V


----------



## samy25

why no grants ..yesterday and today  ... feeling greedy


----------



## rahimvrani

samy25 said:


> why no grants ..yesterday and today  ... feeling greedy


Samy i know it difficult but stop thinking about Grant & you will get it soon 

its like impossible sa I M POSSIBLE:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> why no grants ..yesterday and today  ... feeling greedy


Yes very weird!!! Inshallah next week God shall send us some good news ..


----------



## samy25

rahimvrani said:


> Samy i know it difficult but stop thinking about Grant & you will get it soon
> 
> its like impossible sa I M POSSIBLE:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


rahim   .....i copy paste ur msg in my mind but system giving error


----------



## mah

samy25 said:


> why no grants ..yesterday and today  ... feeling greedy


Everyone will get , INSHALLAH, best of luck next week.


----------



## farishkj

I'm a Jordanian born and raised in UAE. Am I considered a high risk applicant?


----------



## QasimAslam

farishkj said:


> I'm a Jordanian born and raised in UAE. Am I considered a high risk applicant?



The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible. 

This is the list of ETA eligible passports which are considered low risk.

Andorra
Austria
Belgium
Brunei
Canada
Denmark
Finland
France
Germany
Greece
Hong Kong (SAR)
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Malaysia
Malta
Monaco
The Netherlands
Norway
Portugal
Republic of San Marino
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Taiwan
United Kingdom - British Citizen
United Kingdom - British National (Overseas)
United States of America
Vatican City.

SOURCE: 

1. https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm
2. https://www.immi.gov.au/immigration/eta-eligible-passports.htm


----------



## QasimAslam

farishkj said:


> I'm a Jordanian born and raised in UAE. Am I considered a high risk applicant?


Now, as you belong to high risk countries, there is classification. Some countries authorities respond better to DIBP, and some dont. 

Being a Jordanian and resident of UAE will not delay anything for you. You can get grant in 2-4 months max.


----------



## farishkj

QasimAslam said:


> Now, as you belong to high risk countries, there is classification. Some countries authorities respond better to DIBP, and some dont. Being a Jordanian and resident of UAE will not delay anything for you. You can get grant in 2-4 months max.


That's great news. Thank you so much for prompt reply Qasim! Wish you all the best bro.


----------



## KitKaat

QasimAslam said:


> Now, as you belong to high risk countries, there is classification. Some countries authorities respond better to DIBP, and some dont.
> 
> Being a Jordanian and resident of UAE will not delay anything for you. You can get grant in 2-4 months max.


I know one Palestinian raised in UAE and applied on July 2013 and got the grant Dec 2014. Thats 17 months waiting!


----------



## QasimAslam

KitKaat said:


> I know one Palestinian raised in UAE and applied on July 2013 and got the grant Dec 2014. Thats 17 months waiting!


Palestine, Lebanon, recently Arab revolutionized countries, Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan have different story altogether. Their organisations take time in replying DIBP.

Jordan, Kuwait, Qatar, UAE, Saudia don't have any issues. They have streamlined processes.


----------



## farishkj

KitKaat said:


> I know one Palestinian raised in UAE and applied on July 2013 and got the grant Dec 2014. Thats 17 months waiting!


I'm guessing palestine would be considered a high risk country like Pakistan and the rest. Don't think they'd be treated like jordanian applicants. My bro applied in 2012 from Amman and I'm sure it took few months. Nothing close to 17. Guess it was 6 or 7


----------



## farishkj

QasimAslam said:


> Palestine, Lebanon, recently Arab revolutionized countries, Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan have different story altogether. Their organisations take time in replying DIBP. Jordan, Kuwait, Qatar, UAE, Saudia don't have any issues. They have streamlined processes.


 I would guess so the same. Jordan and UAE are in very good terms with australia and are very safe. No issues in both countries


----------



## KitKaat

Hey guys 

I am very worried the IGIS didn't reply to my complaint. I did lodge it last Sunday and I received automatic message from them that they will respond to my complain within 5 working days ! Today is the fifth working day here in Australia and still haven't heard from them! Last year I lodged my first one and they were very fast to reply back!! Could any one here explain to me why this happening? Does anyone here went through similar to this situation?


----------



## olways

KitKaat said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am very worried the IGIS didn't reply to my complaint. I did lodge it last Sunday and I received automatic message from them that they will respond to my complain within 5 working days ! Today is the fifth working day here in Australia and still haven't heard from them! Last year I lodged my first one and they were very fast to reply back!! Could any one here explain to me why this happening? Does anyone here went through similar to this situation?


No worries. I sent mine on Jan 5, got their reply on Jan. 20 saying that they will look into my case. Also, in their email they mentioned that it might take up to 4 weeks for them to get back to me. And, since then.... silence


----------



## fhz

I have a small query regarding my friend who applied for TR (475) few years back. He did 1st entry but could not move due to personal reasons and his visa is expiring in March 2016. Moreover, the subclass he got, has been discontinued. 

My friend is not a Permanent resident. He has state sponsored TR. Does he need resident returen visa too? Or the procedure is different to renew the visa? Can you suggest what is the way forward for him?

Cheers


----------



## KitKaat

olways said:


> No worries. I sent mine on Jan 5, got their reply on Jan. 20 saying that they will look into my case. Also, in their email they mentioned that it might take up to 4 weeks for them to get back to me. And, since then.... silence


First time happened with me like this, with my other two complaints they were pretty fast with their replying. I hope with this delay they'll come up with good news.


----------



## QasimAslam

fhz said:


> I have a small query regarding my friend who applied for TR (475) few years back. He did 1st entry but could not move due to personal reasons and his visa is expiring in March 2016. Moreover, the subclass he got, has been discontinued.
> 
> My friend is not a Permanent resident. He has state sponsored TR. Does he need resident returen visa too? Or the procedure is different to renew the visa? Can you suggest what is the way forward for him?
> 
> Cheers


He must check his visa conditions. 

Do know much about this visa or TR, he must check conditions first and if possible move there before expiry. 

RRV has some requirements, he must fulfill them.


----------



## fhz

QasimAslam said:


> He must check his visa conditions.
> 
> Do know much about this visa or TR, he must check conditions first and if possible move there before expiry.
> 
> RRV has some requirements, he must fulfill them.


Does he need RRV too as he has TR


----------



## QasimAslam

Can someone explain to me what is IGIS? is it an Australian Security Check Agency? 

In Pakistan, someone mentioned FIA do the security/background checks. 

How this ESC process goes? Kindly explain. 

If i want to check my ESC status, what is the procedure?


----------



## QasimAslam

fhz said:


> Does he need RRV too as he has TR


Don't know much about TR dear, Check TR Visa conditions first and then RRV requirements. 

One question, you are telecommunications engineer, are you from MCS, NUST?


----------



## fhz

QasimAslam said:


> Don't know much about TR dear, Check TR Visa conditions first and then RRV requirements.
> 
> One question, you are telecommunications engineer, are you from MCS, NUST?


Yes  u too?


----------



## QasimAslam

fhz said:


> Yes  u too?


yup, TCC15.


----------



## fhz

QasimAslam said:


> yup, TCC15.


Cool...17 here


----------



## QasimAslam

fhz said:


> Cool...17 here


sent you personal message.


----------



## KitKaat

QasimAslam said:


> Can someone explain to me what is IGIS? is it an Australian Security Check Agency?
> 
> In Pakistan, someone mentioned FIA do the security/background checks.
> 
> How this ESC process goes? Kindly explain.
> 
> If i want to check my ESC status, what is the procedure?




IGIS stands for Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## girlaussie

'475-Regional Sponsored Visa allows applicant to live and work or study in a Specified Regional Area in Australia for up to three years. After he/she lived in a Specified Regional Area in Australia for at least two years, and worked full time for periods totalling at least one year, he/she can apply for permanent residence' as your friend has never moved so his visa will expire in 2016, he can't renew nor apply RRV as he doesn't really meet the criteria, hence he probably has no option but to go for new visa.

Girl Aussie 



fhz said:


> I have a small query regarding my friend who applied for TR (475) few years back. He did 1st entry but could not move due to personal reasons and his visa is expiring in March 2016. Moreover, the subclass he got, has been discontinued.
> 
> My friend is not a Permanent resident. He has state sponsored TR. Does he need resident returen visa too? Or the procedure is different to renew the visa? Can you suggest what is the way forward for him?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Khamoshie

sanazahidkhan said:


> When will my grant come.......................... :*(


Your timeline is almost a replica of mine. Hope that we get there soon


----------



## FAIS

QasimAslam said:


> Can someone explain to me what is IGIS? is it an Australian Security Check Agency?
> 
> In Pakistan, someone mentioned FIA do the security/background checks.
> 
> How this ESC process goes? Kindly explain.
> 
> If i want to check my ESC status, what is the procedure?


Today is Saturday and I have nothing to do, so I thought to write a detailed process of ESC. Hope this will help everyone in understanding where are their cases stuck.

IGIS - Inspector General of Intelligence and Security - Australia. 

They contact FIA in Pakistan through email. 

FIA people send the documents to printer and then they realize it is short of ink. The cartridge that they had purchased the week earlier is in someones house to print his/ her children's homework sheets.

Then FIA sends a query to facilities department to purchase new cartridges.

This triggers another long bureaucratic process of purchasing and approvals.

Then an investigation is launched to investigate the ink purchased last week. 

The investigation takes 3 months. 

Eventually the person who took the ink to his home is identified and the investigation committee suggests an action against that employee. 

But the committee later realizes that the individual belongs to a political family and if the report goes out, an investigation will be launched against the committee members.

So they drop the charges and blame "Na Maloom Afrad" (unidentified people).

Eventually after another 3 months long bureaucratic process, the purchasing department purchases the cartridges. 

But by that time, they forget about why they purchased the printer cartridges. 

Applicant sends an email to IGIS. IGIS sends an email to FIA. FIA responds back that they are still investigating. 

FIA realizes that this is why they purchased the ink.

They sent the query to other security agencies within Pakistan, CIA, CID, ISI etc etc.

Each security agency starts the printer cartridge process explained above.

This takes another 6 months. Total becomes 12 months.

Applicant sends another query to IGIS. IGIS sends another reminder to FIA. FIA sends reminder to other security agencies.

They print your identification papers, start looking for any cases in their files, complete the process in one day. 

But they forget to send the result of of criminal history checks to FIA.

They sleep on the results, FIA sleeps and IGIS forgets completely about it. 

Applicant sends the query to IGIS.

IGIS sends a final query to FIA telling them that if they don't reply within a week, they will consider the applicant clear.

FIA wakes up, copy and paste the email from IGIS and send it to other agencies. 

But they forget to delete the signatures of IGIS and paste them in the email. 

This initiates an internal fight between agencies over this irresponsible behavior. Other agencies blame FIA that they might have sent some emails of these agencies to outside world just like what they did with IGIS email.

IGIS waits for the email and after a week, sends the clearance to CO.


----------



## QasimAslam

FAIS said:


> Today is Saturday and I have nothing to do, so I thought to write a detailed process of ESC. Hope this will help everyone in understanding where are their cases stuck.
> 
> IGIS - Inspector General of Intelligence and Security - Australia.
> 
> They contact FIA in Pakistan through email.
> 
> FIA people send the documents to printer and then they realize it is short of ink. The cartridge that they had purchased the week earlier is in someones house to print his/ her children's homework sheets.
> 
> Then FIA sends a query to facilities department to purchase new cartridges.
> 
> This triggers another long bureaucratic process of purchasing and approvals.
> 
> Then an investigation is launched to investigate the ink purchased last week.
> 
> The investigation takes 3 months.
> 
> Eventually the person who took the ink to his home is identified and the investigation committee suggests an action against that employee.
> 
> But the committee later realizes that the individual belongs to a political family and if the report goes out, an investigation will be launched against the committee members.
> 
> So they drop the charges and blame "Na Maloom Afrad" (unidentified people).
> 
> Eventually after another 3 months long bureaucratic process, the purchasing department purchases the cartridges.
> 
> But by that time, they forget about why they purchased the printer cartridges.
> 
> Applicant sends an email to IGIS. IGIS sends an email to FIA. FIA responds back that they are still investigating.
> 
> FIA realizes that this is why they purchased the ink.
> 
> They sent the query to other security agencies within Pakistan, CIA, CID, ISI etc etc.
> 
> Each security agency starts the printer cartridge process explained above.
> 
> This takes another 6 months. Total becomes 12 months.
> 
> Applicant sends another query to IGIS. IGIS sends another reminder to FIA. FIA sends reminder to other security agencies.
> 
> They print your identification papers, start looking for any cases in their files, complete the process in one day.
> 
> But they forget to send the result of of criminal history checks to FIA.
> 
> They sleep on the results, FIA sleeps and IGIS forgets completely about it.
> 
> Applicant sends the query to IGIS.
> 
> IGIS sends a final query to FIA telling them that if they don't reply within a week, they will consider the applicant clear.
> 
> FIA wakes up, copy and paste the email from IGIS and send it to other agencies.
> 
> But they forget to delete the signatures of IGIS and paste them in the email.
> 
> This initiates an internal fight between agencies over this irresponsible behavior. Other agencies blame FIA that they might have sent some emails of these agencies to outside world just like what they did with IGIS email.
> 
> IGIS waits for the email and after a week, sends the clearance to CO.


Funny but true... LOL


----------



## hanali

FAIS said:


> Today is Saturday and I have nothing to do, so I thought to write a detailed process of ESC. Hope this will help everyone in understanding where are their cases stuck.
> 
> IGIS - Inspector General of Intelligence and Security - Australia.
> 
> They contact FIA in Pakistan through email.
> 
> FIA people send the documents to printer and then they realize it is short of ink. The cartridge that they had purchased the week earlier is in someones house to print his/ her children's homework sheets.
> 
> Then FIA sends a query to facilities department to purchase new cartridges.
> 
> This triggers another long bureaucratic process of purchasing and approvals.
> 
> Then an investigation is launched to investigate the ink purchased last week.
> 
> The investigation takes 3 months.
> 
> Eventually the person who took the ink to his home is identified and the investigation committee suggests an action against that employee.
> 
> But the committee later realizes that the individual belongs to a political family and if the report goes out, an investigation will be launched against the committee members.
> 
> So they drop the charges and blame "Na Maloom Afrad" (unidentified people).
> 
> Eventually after another 3 months long bureaucratic process, the purchasing department purchases the cartridges.
> 
> But by that time, they forget about why they purchased the printer cartridges.
> 
> Applicant sends an email to IGIS. IGIS sends an email to FIA. FIA responds back that they are still investigating.
> 
> FIA realizes that this is why they purchased the ink.
> 
> They sent the query to other security agencies within Pakistan, CIA, CID, ISI etc etc.
> 
> Each security agency starts the printer cartridge process explained above.
> 
> This takes another 6 months. Total becomes 12 months.
> 
> Applicant sends another query to IGIS. IGIS sends another reminder to FIA. FIA sends reminder to other security agencies.
> 
> They print your identification papers, start looking for any cases in their files, complete the process in one day.
> 
> But they forget to send the result of of criminal history checks to FIA.
> 
> They sleep on the results, FIA sleeps and IGIS forgets completely about it.
> 
> Applicant sends the query to IGIS.
> 
> IGIS sends a final query to FIA telling them that if they don't reply within a week, they will consider the applicant clear.
> 
> FIA wakes up, copy and paste the email from IGIS and send it to other agencies.
> 
> But they forget to delete the signatures of IGIS and paste them in the email.
> 
> This initiates an internal fight between agencies over this irresponsible behavior. Other agencies blame FIA that they might have sent some emails of these agencies to outside world just like what they did with IGIS email.
> 
> IGIS waits for the email and after a week, sends the clearance to CO.


Wow man. What a funny but true depiction of affairs with ESC Process.


----------



## KitKaat

Fais ... very funny hahaahah ... i reckon it might also happens with the other countries too lol .....


----------



## samy25

Lol. Copy it to DIBP Facebook tooo.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

What a shame? B/c of their our own ppl's bullsh** so many lost 2 precious years of their lives :'(.

Well, our country runs on ignore mood and no accountability mode. So, that's what we face because of them inside/outside the country :'(.


----------



## FAIS

samy25 said:


> Lol. Copy it to DIBP Facebook tooo.


Lol. You want FIA to send an email to IGIS telling that I am a criminal and that the earlier information provided to IGIS was incorrect so that they can wait for my landing at a Pakistani airport with Gulaab Jamans.



No, I won't do it unless I want my visa cancelled....


----------



## sultanshah

FAIS said:


> Today is Saturday and I have nothing to do, so I thought to write a detailed process of ESC. Hope this will help everyone in understanding where are their cases stuck.
> 
> IGIS - Inspector General of Intelligence and Security - Australia.
> 
> They contact FIA in Pakistan through email.
> 
> FIA people send the documents to printer and then they realize it is short of ink. The cartridge that they had purchased the week earlier is in someones house to print his/ her children's homework sheets.
> 
> Then FIA sends a query to facilities department to purchase new cartridges.
> 
> This triggers another long bureaucratic process of purchasing and approvals.
> 
> Then an investigation is launched to investigate the ink purchased last week.
> 
> The investigation takes 3 months.
> 
> Eventually the person who took the ink to his home is identified and the investigation committee suggests an action against that employee.
> 
> But the committee later realizes that the individual belongs to a political family and if the report goes out, an investigation will be launched against the committee members.
> 
> So they drop the charges and blame "Na Maloom Afrad" (unidentified people).
> 
> Eventually after another 3 months long bureaucratic process, the purchasing department purchases the cartridges.
> 
> But by that time, they forget about why they purchased the printer cartridges.
> 
> Applicant sends an email to IGIS. IGIS sends an email to FIA. FIA responds back that they are still investigating.
> 
> FIA realizes that this is why they purchased the ink.
> 
> They sent the query to other security agencies within Pakistan, CIA, CID, ISI etc etc.
> 
> Each security agency starts the printer cartridge process explained above.
> 
> This takes another 6 months. Total becomes 12 months.
> 
> Applicant sends another query to IGIS. IGIS sends another reminder to FIA. FIA sends reminder to other security agencies.
> 
> They print your identification papers, start looking for any cases in their files, complete the process in one day.
> 
> But they forget to send the result of of criminal history checks to FIA.
> 
> They sleep on the results, FIA sleeps and IGIS forgets completely about it.
> 
> Applicant sends the query to IGIS.
> 
> IGIS sends a final query to FIA telling them that if they don't reply within a week, they will consider the applicant clear.
> 
> FIA wakes up, copy and paste the email from IGIS and send it to other agencies.
> 
> But they forget to delete the signatures of IGIS and paste them in the email.
> 
> This initiates an internal fight between agencies over this irresponsible behavior. Other agencies blame FIA that they might have sent some emails of these agencies to outside world just like what they did with IGIS email.
> 
> IGIS waits for the email and after a week, sends the clearance to CO.


Well according to the resources I know a laywer is hired by the Australian embassy and that laywer goes to the security branch from where the PCC is issued. The laywer just verifies the PCC and that is done within 2 minutes. I am from Islamabad and this is what the security branch told me which sits in G-11 commissioner office.

Might be the process is slowed done for other remote cities where that laywer sleeps and goes for verification only when 20 to 30 cases are gathered and he verifies them in one go.


----------



## SuperMan1983

sultanshah said:


> Well according to the resources I know a laywer is hired by the Australian embassy and that laywer goes to the security branch from where the PCC is issued. The laywer just verifies the PCC and that is done within 2 minutes. I am from Islamabad and this is what the security branch told me which sits in G-11 commissioner office.
> 
> Might be the process is slowed done for other remote cities where that laywer sleeps and goes for verification only when 20 to 30 cases are gathered and he verifies them in one go.


I am not sure if this is correct. I believe PCC has not to do with ESC. It's only now that they request PCC earlier. If u refer previous cases PCC was only requested after the completion of ESC. 

Further if PCC is linked with ESC then how come they ask for revised PCC if one year expired in finishing ESC ?


----------



## sultanshah

SuperMan1983 said:


> I am not sure if this is correct. I believe PCC has not to do with ESC. It's only now that they request PCC earlier. If u refer previous cases PCC was only requested after the completion of ESC.
> 
> Further if PCC is linked with ESC then how come they ask for revised PCC if one year expired in finishing ESC ?


I have a relative in FIA..will confirm from him.

Well this means PCC are also verified.

tc


----------



## FAIS

sultanshah said:


> I have a relative in FIA..will confirm from him.
> 
> Well this means PCC are also verified.
> 
> tc


Man don't tell your relative that I have told everyone about the printer cartridge problem.


----------



## FAIS

I believe this is all because of decentralized record keeping and that too paper based. They don't have a central computerized database from where they can check the criminal history of an individual.


----------



## sultanshah

FAIS said:


> I believe this is all because of decentralized record keeping and that too paper based. They don't have a central computerized database from where they can check the criminal history of an individual.


yes thats true. India has computerised system and they check online and verify the ESC in days back to IGIS. 

Maybe for cities like Islamabad, Rawalpindi and Lahore the ESC are quick as compared to other cities. I live just a few blocks away from FIA head office..lol...I hope I am not subjected to ESC...if so then will do contact them.


----------



## Golam Munir

Does anyone know how Bangladeshi authority process ESC? Which local organization is responsible for carrying out security check inside Bangladesh on behalf of Australia?


----------



## fhz

girlaussie said:


> '475-Regional Sponsored Visa allows applicant to live and work or study in a Specified Regional Area in Australia for up to three years. After he/she lived in a Specified Regional Area in Australia for at least two years, and worked full time for periods totalling at least one year, he/she can apply for permanent residence' as your friend has never moved so his visa will expire in 2016, he can't renew nor apply RRV as he doesn't really meet the criteria, hence he probably has no option but to go for new visa.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Girl Aussie. This information can help him plan his future. Much appreciated


----------



## Khamoshie

Haadka said:


> It is not. Only when they tell you so, you are under ESC
> 
> One of my friends is from a HR country and he applied from KSA. He was required to submit form 80 and he was not subjected to ESC. Also there are case here where Team 13 contacted applicants and yet they were not subjected to an ESC too.


How did you find out that your ESC in underway? I'm seven months into my visa application and have sent a couple of reminders to DIAC... in both instances I got the standard automated reply...Is there anyway to confirm if ESC is on going?


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Khamoshie said:


> Your timeline is almost a replica of mine. Hope that we get there soon


 in sha Allah......plz let me know if u hear something good !!


----------



## Abu_Yahya

FAIS said:


> Today is Saturday and I have nothing to do, so I thought to write a detailed process of ESC. Hope this will help everyone in understanding where are their cases stuck.
> 
> IGIS - Inspector General of Intelligence and Security - Australia.
> 
> They contact FIA in Pakistan through email.
> 
> FIA people send the documents to printer and then they realize it is short of ink. The cartridge that they had purchased the week earlier is in someones house to print his/ her children's homework sheets.
> 
> Then FIA sends a query to facilities department to purchase new cartridges.
> 
> This triggers another long bureaucratic process of purchasing and approvals.
> 
> Then an investigation is launched to investigate the ink purchased last week.
> 
> The investigation takes 3 months.
> 
> Eventually the person who took the ink to his home is identified and the investigation committee suggests an action against that employee.
> 
> But the committee later realizes that the individual belongs to a political family and if the report goes out, an investigation will be launched against the committee members.
> 
> So they drop the charges and blame "Na Maloom Afrad" (unidentified people).
> 
> Eventually after another 3 months long bureaucratic process, the purchasing department purchases the cartridges.
> 
> But by that time, they forget about why they purchased the printer cartridges.
> 
> Applicant sends an email to IGIS. IGIS sends an email to FIA. FIA responds back that they are still investigating.
> 
> FIA realizes that this is why they purchased the ink.
> 
> They sent the query to other security agencies within Pakistan, CIA, CID, ISI etc etc.
> 
> Each security agency starts the printer cartridge process explained above.
> 
> This takes another 6 months. Total becomes 12 months.
> 
> Applicant sends another query to IGIS. IGIS sends another reminder to FIA. FIA sends reminder to other security agencies.
> 
> They print your identification papers, start looking for any cases in their files, complete the process in one day.
> 
> But they forget to send the result of of criminal history checks to FIA.
> 
> They sleep on the results, FIA sleeps and IGIS forgets completely about it.
> 
> Applicant sends the query to IGIS.
> 
> IGIS sends a final query to FIA telling them that if they don't reply within a week, they will consider the applicant clear.
> 
> FIA wakes up, copy and paste the email from IGIS and send it to other agencies.
> 
> But they forget to delete the signatures of IGIS and paste them in the email.
> 
> This initiates an internal fight between agencies over this irresponsible behavior. Other agencies blame FIA that they might have sent some emails of these agencies to outside world just like what they did with IGIS email.
> 
> IGIS waits for the email and after a week, sends the clearance to CO.



This is hilarious...but unfortunately very true...this is the case with almost all the public sector departments in our beloved homeland.

Regards,


----------



## TheExpatriate

Lmaaaaaao fais


----------



## letstalk

FAIS said:


> Today is Saturday and I have nothing to do, so I thought to write a detailed process of ESC. Hope this will help everyone in understanding where are their cases stuck. IGIS - Inspector General of Intelligence and Security - Australia. They contact FIA in Pakistan through email. FIA people send the documents to printer and then they realize it is short of ink. The cartridge that they had purchased the week earlier is in someones house to print his/ her children's homework sheets. Then FIA sends a query to facilities department to purchase new cartridges. This triggers another long bureaucratic process of purchasing and approvals. Then an investigation is launched to investigate the ink purchased last week. The investigation takes 3 months. Eventually the person who took the ink to his home is identified and the investigation committee suggests an action against that employee. But the committee later realizes that the individual belongs to a political family and if the report goes out, an investigation will be launched against the committee members. So they drop the charges and blame "Na Maloom Afrad" (unidentified people). Eventually after another 3 months long bureaucratic process, the purchasing department purchases the cartridges. But by that time, they forget about why they purchased the printer cartridges. Applicant sends an email to IGIS. IGIS sends an email to FIA. FIA responds back that they are still investigating. FIA realizes that this is why they purchased the ink. They sent the query to other security agencies within Pakistan, CIA, CID, ISI etc etc. Each security agency starts the printer cartridge process explained above. This takes another 6 months. Total becomes 12 months. Applicant sends another query to IGIS. IGIS sends another reminder to FIA. FIA sends reminder to other security agencies. They print your identification papers, start looking for any cases in their files, complete the process in one day. But they forget to send the result of of criminal history checks to FIA. They sleep on the results, FIA sleeps and IGIS forgets completely about it. Applicant sends the query to IGIS. IGIS sends a final query to FIA telling them that if they don't reply within a week, they will consider the applicant clear. FIA wakes up, copy and paste the email from IGIS and send it to other agencies. But they forget to delete the signatures of IGIS and paste them in the email. This initiates an internal fight between agencies over this irresponsible behavior. Other agencies blame FIA that they might have sent some emails of these agencies to outside world just like what they did with IGIS email. IGIS waits for the email and after a week, sends the clearance to CO.



Its was shameful, but its the truth.


----------



## amirali1982

MashaAllah, I got call from my agent today that I got visa on 5-feb-2015....


----------



## Leb

Congrats..... Please pray for us to get the grant soon as well.


----------



## taz_mt

amirali1982 said:


> MashaAllah, I got call from my agent today that I got visa on 5-feb-2015....


congrats.. have fun


----------



## SuperMan1983

amirali1982 said:


> MashaAllah, I got call from my agent today that I got visa on 5-feb-2015....


Many congrats


----------



## SuperMan1983

amirali1982 said:


> MashaAllah, I got call from my agent today that I got visa on 5-feb-2015....


Amirali

Were u contacted by team 13 or if u are aware, was ur case referred for ESC?

Cheers


----------



## sam657

Guys i have a question if some brother can help. I have got the grant letter and planning to move. I have been granted 489 state sponsored visa(NSW) . Doi need a"Protector " kind of thing on my passport or visa? ususallypeople going to middle east on work visa have to get the protector

kindly help


----------



## SuperMan1983

taz_mt said:


> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
> amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak, Grant 04 Feb 2015
> Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
> taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
> mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
> mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak
> .
> .
> .
> .
> List updated


Wow Alhamdulillah this list is updating every week. Ishallah sooner or later the grant date will also me mentioned in front of our ID's


----------



## SuperMan1983

rahimvrani said:


> you only need PCC is from one city .. dosent matter how many address have you change .. as long as you have PCC from Khi any districk .. thats fine ... i was moved 3 time in 15 years in Khi .. but i only made one PCC from the address which is on my NIC ..
> 
> regards,
> 
> Rahim V
> 
> Dear Rahim
> 
> Do you know exactly which department is responsible in clearing ESC from FIA?
> 
> Is that Emigration department in FIA?
> 
> Regards
> 
> SuperMan


----------



## tumut

KitKaat said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am very worried the IGIS didn't reply to my complaint. I did lodge it last Sunday and I received automatic message from them that they will respond to my complain within 5 working days ! Today is the fifth working day here in Australia and still haven't heard from them! Last year I lodged my first one and they were very fast to reply back!! Could any one here explain to me why this happening? Does anyone here went through similar to this situation?


Hi KitKaat,

I was planning to lodge a complaint with IGIS. As you have done this a couple of time, therefore, i thought of getting the advise on following.

1- While filing the complaint, the system says that if your application is less than 12 months old, IGIS may decide to take no action on the complaint. My application is 11 months 10 days old. Do you recon if i file a complaint?

2- In the further information section, they ask you, "What action do you want?". What is the best description to put in against this section.

3- Also, in the same section, they ask you, "Anything else you think that would assist in responding?". What do you normally put over here.

Cheers.


----------



## KitKaat

tumut said:


> Hi KitKaat,
> 
> I was planning to lodge a complaint with IGIS. As you have done this a couple of time, therefore, i thought of getting the advise on following.
> 
> 1- While filing the complaint, the system says that if your application is less than 12 months old, IGIS may decide to take no action on the complaint. My application is 11 months 10 days old. Do you recon if i file a complaint?
> 
> 2- In the further information section, they ask you, "What action do you want?". What is the best description to put in against this section.
> 
> 3- Also, in the same section, they ask you, "Anything else you think that would assist in responding?". What do you normally put over here.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi there Tumut

1. I Suggest wait 20 days more to complete the 12 months period.

2. With my first email that I send to IGIS, I asked them two questions, they were, a. Did you receive any referral from DIAC regarding my partner application? B. When that security check finishes? 

3.I normally write on plain email enquiry in my hotmail inbox. I just write out my daily difficulty stories and describes my horrible situations over here alone. We applied Visa subclass 309. You can also add if you have any difficulties you are facing. Its upto you, good luck.


----------



## tumut

KitKaat said:


> Hi there Tumut
> 
> 1. I Suggest wait 20 days more to complete the 12 months period.
> 
> 2. With my first email that I send to IGIS, I asked them two questions, they were, a. Did you receive any referral from DIAC regarding my partner application? B. When that security check finishes?
> 
> 3.I normally write on plain email enquiry in my hotmail inbox. I just write out my daily difficulty stories and describes my horrible situations over here alone. We applied Visa subclass 309. You can also add if you have any difficulties you are facing. Its upto you, good luck.


Hi KitKaat,

Thank for the details. I guess i will wait for some more days.

Cheers.


----------



## rahimvrani

Dear Rahim

Do you know exactly which department is responsible in clearing ESC from FIA?

Is that Emigration department in FIA?

Regards

SuperMan[/QUOTE]

hi super man .. the immingration dept in FIA do all the checking & then it submited to australian embassy in islamabad

check this link out might help.

Federal Investigation Agency - Government of Pakistan

regards,

Rahim V


----------



## fhz

Hi Guys,

Alhamdolillah got my grant today. Thanks everyone for the support and guidance. My IED is 18th August 2015.

Regards


----------



## samy25

congratulations a lot..................


----------



## samy25

What time you got it?? email or immiaccount ... share us the detail


----------



## SuperMan1983

rahimvrani said:


> Dear Rahim
> 
> Do you know exactly which department is responsible in clearing ESC from FIA?
> 
> Is that Emigration department in FIA?
> 
> Regards
> 
> SuperMan


hi super man .. the immingration dept in FIA do all the checking & then it submited to australian embassy in islamabad



check this link out might help.

Federal Investigation Agency - Government of Pakistan

regards,

Rahim V[/QUOTE]

Thanks man!


----------



## fhz

samy25 said:


> What time you got it?? email or immiaccount ... share us the detail


I received an email from the department at around 4:18AM PST this morning.


----------



## gullu

fhz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdolillah got my grant today. Thanks everyone for the support and guidance. My IED is 18th August 2015.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations!!


----------



## sunnyalt

VISA GRANT.......

Dear Friends,

I'm extremely pleased to tell everyone that me and my wife got 189 Visa grant today Alhamdullilah. 

I have no words to describe my happiness. Thanks to Allah for his blessings. I wish all those people best of luck who are waiting for their grants...


----------



## Leb

fhz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdolillah got my grant today. Thanks everyone for the support and guidance. My IED is 18th August 2015.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations.


----------



## zahidss

Congrats Mate. Wish you good luck for new Life.


----------



## zahidss

Congrats mate. Good luck for future.


----------



## zahidss

congrats......


----------



## gullu

sunnyalt said:


> VISA GRANT.......
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm extremely pleased to tell everyone that me and my wife got 189 Visa grant today Alhamdullilah.
> 
> I have no words to describe my happiness. Thanks to Allah for his blessings. I wish all those people best of luck who are waiting for their grants...


Congratulations!!


----------



## Leb

sunnyalt said:


> VISA GRANT.......
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm extremely pleased to tell everyone that me and my wife got 189 Visa grant today Alhamdullilah.
> 
> I have no words to describe my happiness. Thanks to Allah for his blessings. I wish all those people best of luck who are waiting for their grants...


Congratulations...


----------



## am_aamer

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak, Grant 04 Feb 2015
Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
Am---------------- 18 Oct 2014 --------189--PK,
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak
.
.
.
.


----------



## amirali1982

SuperMan1983 said:


> Amirali
> 
> Were u contacted by team 13 or if u are aware, was ur case referred for ESC?
> 
> Cheers


I was not contacted by Team 13 because I had uploaded the docs team 13 normally asks for during visa lodge. Actually I had uploaded all docs during visa lodge besided pcc and med and the co only asked for pcc and med and next stage was grant.

I did call dibp in nov i think and asked if anything is pending from my side, actually i wanted to hear if my case is in ESC or not, i asked too politely and softly....The dibp agent told me in nov that i don't need to submit anything else, everything looks fine and I just need to wait a little more... so i did not thought of digging more information about esc as other told on the forum that if the case is at ESC dibp agent tells that immediately...

So I am not sure if my case went in ESC, and if it went there then was it there long or not?


----------



## amirali1982

am_aamer said:


> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak, Grant 04 Feb 2015
> Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
> taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
> mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
> Am_aamer---------------- 18 Oct 2014 --------189--PK,
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
> mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak
> .
> .
> .
> .



removed "amir----------------20 May 2014 --------189 offshore--Pak" from the list as this was entered by me, with incomplete name and incorrect info, asked previously to updated it but not one did...so correcting it myself


----------



## QasimAslam

fhz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdolillah got my grant today. Thanks everyone for the support and guidance. My IED is 18th August 2015.
> 
> Regards


Congrats Bro. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## Leb

taz_mt said:


> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----PaK
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- PaK- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
> sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak, Grant 04 Feb 2015
> Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
> taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
> mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak, Grant 14 Jan 2015
> Am_aamer---------------- 18 Oct 2014 --------189--PK,
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
> mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak
> .
> .
> .
> 
> list updated


What happend to 2013??? Why their process is still very slow??? Does anyone know?


----------



## sam657

Guys i have a question if some brother can help. I have got the grant letter and planning to move. I have been granted 489 state sponsored visa(NSW) . Doi need a"Protector " kind of thing on my passport or visa? ususallypeople going to middle east on work visa have to get the protector

kindly help


----------



## QasimAslam

sultanshah said:


> yes thats true. India has computerised system and they check online and verify the ESC in days back to IGIS.
> 
> Maybe for cities like Islamabad, Rawalpindi and Lahore the ESC are quick as compared to other cities. I live just a few blocks away from FIA head office..lol...I hope I am not subjected to ESC...if so then will do contact them.


Hi Sultan, 
I am from Lahore. Should i expect an early reply from FIA to IGIS. 

One more thing, since ESC starts after providing Form 80, which contains all information about the applicant/applicants. Do they check each and every detail i.e., all details related to schooling, job and residence etc. 

Normally, CCPO office Lahore enquires the related police station to check about the whereabouts of the primary and secondary applicant. Then a personnel from related Police Station visits home of both applicants to check the correct address, after that he checks his police station records for any case against the applicant and replies to CCPO office with the required info, which then provides the PCC. It takes about 10 days.

Above procedure is known by everyone here, what i want to ask here, what does FIA do different which takes so much time. :confused2:


----------



## KitKaat

2013 is a nightmare to them, they try to ignore it


----------



## samy25

sam657 said:


> Guys i have a question if some brother can help. I have got the grant letter and planning to move. I have been granted 489 state sponsored visa(NSW) . Doi need a"Protector " kind of thing on my passport or visa? ususallypeople going to middle east on work visa have to get the protector
> 
> kindly help


there is a visa labeling service if you wish too.. other wise check your status with vevo.. if it is okay than you are good to go with grant letter..

btw i do not about protector thing


----------



## KitKaat

Today I received mail letter from our local MP (Member Parliament). He told me that the department of Immigration told him that the application is currently awaiting completion of outstanding mandatory checks!!! Also he wrote a letter to the Australian Embassy in Egypt advising them of my struggles. 

I found MP and the minister of Immigration is no use. I am disappointed and devastated


----------



## QasimAslam

QasimAslam said:


> Hi Sultan,
> I am from Lahore. Should i expect an early reply from FIA to IGIS.
> 
> One more thing, since ESC starts after providing Form 80, which contains all information about the applicant/applicants. Do they check each and every detail i.e., all details related to schooling, job and residence etc.
> 
> Normally, CCPO office Lahore enquires the related police station to check about the whereabouts of the primary and secondary applicant. Then a personnel from related Police Station visits home of both applicants to check the correct address, after that he checks his police station records for any case against the applicant and replies to CCPO office with the required info, which then provides the PCC. It takes about 10 days.
> 
> Above procedure is known by everyone here, what i want to ask here, what does FIA do different which takes so much time. :confused2:


Hi Sultan, 
Would you suggest contacting FIA, in case i dont get grant in near future? Since, people are writing IGIS don't care about the complaint if ESC is less than 12 months old!!!


----------



## bdapplicant

Brothers and Sisters, here comes the Good News.

I have received my grant today. Thanks for your all out support and motivation during this long awaited period.


----------



## FAIS

sam657 said:


> Guys i have a question if some brother can help. I have got the grant letter and planning to move. I have been granted 489 state sponsored visa(NSW) . Doi need a"Protector " kind of thing on my passport or visa? ususallypeople going to middle east on work visa have to get the protector
> 
> kindly help


No protector stamp is needed on visas that are not sponsored by an employer. If Pak immigration guys ask you for a protector stamp at airport, it means that they want "something else". You know what I mean...


----------



## sam657

FAIS said:


> No protector stamp is needed on visas that are not sponsored by an employer. If Pak immigration guys ask you for a protector stamp at airport, it means that they want "something else". You know what I mean...


oh i understand, thank you, but scared too as i cant predict how much they wwoud open their mouth to bark a airport has any one ever faced this situation?


----------



## amirali1982

sam657 said:


> Guys i have a question if some brother can help. I have got the grant letter and planning to move. I have been granted 489 state sponsored visa(NSW) . Doi need a"Protector " kind of thing on my passport or visa? ususallypeople going to middle east on work visa have to get the protector
> 
> kindly help



Bro, protector is required on a working visa. 189 and 190 are not working visa but immigration visas, so its not required on them. But as you have got 489, which I think is a working visa so it should be required on it, I am not sure, but you should double check about the nature of your visa class.


----------



## KitKaat

bdapplicant said:


> Brothers and Sisters, here comes the Good News.
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks for your all out support and motivation during this long awaited period.


Congratulations brother!!!!! ..... please add your timeline and when did your application referred to ESC and when did it finalized?
Good luck with your life in Australia


----------



## girlaussie

Protector Certificate is required when you have the employment contract and VISA from your employer, this certainly doesn't apply to 489 state visa as neither you have the contract nor you got visa through your employer. You should be able to travel without any problem. Simply carry your grant letter & you good to go.

Girl Aussie



sam657 said:


> Guys i have a question if some brother can help. I have got the grant letter and planning to move. I have been granted 489 state sponsored visa(NSW) . Doi need a"Protector " kind of thing on my passport or visa? ususallypeople going to middle east on work visa have to get the protector
> 
> kindly help


----------



## bdapplicant

Thanks a ton. Here is my timeline. I am not sure when my application referred to ESC but when i made contact with DIBP in NOV they said my app was in routine checking. I called Jan 30 and then also they said my routine checking was going on.

VET Asses: 18/12/2013; IELTS: 15/02/2014 L-8,R-7,W-7,S-8 Avg-7.5; EOI: 24/03/2014; Invitation(189): 24/03/2014; Application Lodge.:30/04/2014; PCC 05/07/2014; Adelaide T13 Req Form 80:16/06/2014; Submitted: 08/07/2014; Req Passport Travel Pages: 19/07/2014; Submitted : 20/07/2014; Medical:12/08/2014;Req Tax Docs and Wife Edu Docs- 25/08/2014; Submitted: 28/08/2014 Called DIBP 30 Jan , 2015 and DIBP suggested to update PCC; Grant: February 09, 2015



KitKaat said:


> Congratulations brother!!!!! ..... please add your timeline and when did your application referred to ESC and when did it finalized?
> Good luck with your life in Australia


----------



## sultanshah

QasimAslam said:


> Hi Sultan,
> Would you suggest contacting FIA, in case i dont get grant in near future? Since, people are writing IGIS don't care about the complaint if ESC is less than 12 months old!!!


Hi Qasim,

I think you should wait for one more month. Maybe your grant comes within a week. Have you tried calling the CO fro your status?. By this also many people have got their grants. I will get in touch with my relative and will find out all the information relating to ESC. then I will be able to tell you whom to contact in FIA. 

Regards


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Brother, it depends on your luck and to some extent on your confidence 
I left Islamabad Airport on Feb 06 for Sydney on a visitor visa.
No body barked at me at all 
they didn't even asked to search my hand-carry





sam657 said:


> oh i understand, thank you, but scared too as i cant predict how much they wwoud open their mouth to bark a airport has any one ever faced this situation?


----------



## tumut

sam657 said:


> Guys i have a question if some brother can help. I have got the grant letter and planning to move. I have been granted 489 state sponsored visa(NSW) . Doi need a"Protector " kind of thing on my passport or visa? ususallypeople going to middle east on work visa have to get the protector
> 
> kindly help


Hi Sam657,

The Protector of Immigrants registration is required if you are hired by an overseas employer or if a manpower supplier agent is Pakistan is taking you abroad for a project. When you apply for the protector stamp, you need to have 2 things in hand (apart from your passport, photographs, ID card, etc)

1- Visa Stamp on your passport or a Visa Grant Letter.
2- You employment contract.

In your case, you are not sponsored by an employer to work in Australia and the visa is not organized by an employer. You also don't have an employment contract in hand. Therefore, you can't get the protector stamp any ways.

I don't have my passport in hand to show you how a protector stamp looks like. It has 3 things mentioned on it.

1- Name of Employer
2- Country of Employment
3- Date the stamp is issued.

In a nut shell, you don't need to get this stamp and you also can't get this stamp. You can straight away rock up at the immigration counter and good to go.

P.S. Immigration officers at LHE and ISB airports never bothered to look whether i have got a protector stamp or not. The guys at KHI airport are scrooge.


----------



## msohaibkhan

sam657 said:


> Guys i have a question if some brother can help. I have got the grant letter and planning to move. I have been granted 489 state sponsored visa(NSW) . Doi need a"Protector " kind of thing on my passport or visa? ususallypeople going to middle east on work visa have to get the protector
> 
> kindly help


I don't think that protector is required. I'll suggest you to be smart when questioned by FIA while emigrating from Pakistani airport. If they ask the purpose of going to Australia, tell them that though you have long-term visa, you are going to visit only. Don't ever say that you are going to search for a job, otherwise you'll be in jeopardy as they will ask for the protector, which is legally required for employment visas only. You will then left with no option then to bribe them with heavy amounts.

One of a friend who held 190 visa, was asked for protector recently at Lahore airport, because he told them that he was going to search for job. So be smart & cautious.




.


----------



## carry7

Dear All,

Alhumdulillah i have received the grant letter today.

All the best to you my friends!


----------



## Abu_Yahya

carry7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Alhumdulillah i have received the grant letter today.
> 
> All the best to you my friends!


Congrats Mate!

Regards,


----------



## gullu

carry7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Alhumdulillah i have received the grant letter today.
> 
> All the best to you my friends!


Congrats!!


----------



## taz_mt

carry7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Alhumdulillah i have received the grant letter today.
> 
> All the best to you my friends!


perfect, congrats


----------



## ytommyla

Dear all who received the GRANTS
congratulations !!!


----------



## samy25

carry7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Alhumdulillah i have received the grant letter today.
> 
> All the best to you my friends!


Congratulations big time .............

DIBP crawled towards June , reached MAY then get back to Jan.  ... 

but I am v happy for all of us whoever gets the grant... Carry have party:drum:


----------



## sultanshah

taz_mt;6395089]Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------------189 Russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015
Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015
Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189--Pak
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189 Onshore --- Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189 --- Pak
sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189----PAK--offshore
.
.
.

list updated


----------



## KitKaat

Congratulations everyone!!!!


----------



## KitKaat

Today I send another message to the IGIS telling them its has been 10 days since lodging the complaint and received nothing back. The good news is that they replied back and they request some information regarding the applicant, and told me that they will reply back in 2-4 weeks time.


----------



## TheExpatriate

KitKaat said:


> Today I send another message to the IGIS telling them its has been 10 days since lodging the complaint and received nothing back. The good news is that they replied back and they request some information regarding the applicant, and told me that they will reply back in 2-4 weeks time.


without digging into personal details, can you tell what kind of information do they want? 

If you can't reply without being too personal, consider that I did not ask


----------



## bdapplicant

Hey bro, can you pls let me know, to activate my PR what steps are required?
Can i have Social Security number or anything after landing.




TheExpatriate said:


> without digging into personal details, can you tell what kind of information do they want?
> 
> If you can't reply without being too personal, consider that I did not ask


----------



## TheExpatriate

bdapplicant said:


> Hey bro, can you pls let me know, to activate my PR what steps are required?
> Can i have Social Security number or anything after landing.


jump on a plane, stamp in .... this is it .... 

You can even take the first plane back. No procedure is necessary


----------



## KitKaat

TheExpatriate said:


> without digging into personal details, can you tell what kind of information do they want?
> 
> If you can't reply without being too personal, consider that I did not ask



Actually they asked basic information as whats the applicant name, date of birth, country of birth, visa type, visa number.


----------



## QasimAslam

sultanshah said:


> Hi Qasim,
> 
> I think you should wait for one more month. Maybe your grant comes within a week. Have you tried calling the CO fro your status?. By this also many people have got their grants. I will get in touch with my relative and will find out all the information relating to ESC. then I will be able to tell you whom to contact in FIA.
> 
> Regards


Thanks dear. Yes sure, already in waiting mode


----------



## amhalabi

I have question guys, when they do security check, do they do it in the country where you currently reside? or your home country? or all countries where you have lived for the last 10 years?

In my case for example, i'm from Syria but living in Saudi, and have lived in 3 different countries during the last 10 years.


----------



## TheExpatriate

amhalabi said:


> I have question guys, when they do security check, do they do it in the country where you currently reside? or your home country? or all countries where you have lived for the last 10 years?
> 
> In my case for example, i'm from Syria but living in Saudi, and have lived in 3 different countries during the last 10 years.


no one knows for sure how it takes place, but they do a full background check on you for sure


----------



## carry7

Thanks Dude  



Abu_Yahya said:


> Congrats Mate!
> 
> Regards,


----------



## carry7

Thanks Dude 



gullu said:


> Congrats!!


----------



## carry7

Thanks  



taz_mt said:


> perfect, congrats


----------



## carry7

hahaha, Thanks a lot  Sit Tight, You are next InshAllah!



samy25 said:


> Congratulations big time .............
> 
> DIBP crawled towards June , reached MAY then get back to Jan.  ...
> 
> but I am v happy for all of us whoever gets the grant... Carry have party:drum:


----------



## emran

Hi Everyone,

I have got an email from my agent tell me I have to do my medical as my previous one was expired. I have 29 days. The problem is that I am currently in a remote location and can't get my Medical done until the end of February.

Do you guys think I should ask for additional days? Would it affect my application processing?

Thanks


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Jangal main mangal sub nay yeah shore machaya hai ... Aj saaaaaaaaaalgirah ka din aaya hai!

lalalalalallall

The day has just arrived! wohooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## QasimAslam

King_of_the_ring said:


> Jangal main mangal sub nay yeah shore machaya hai ... Aj saaaaaaaaaalgirah ka din aaya hai!
> 
> lalalalalallall
> 
> The day has just arrived! wohooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


Congrats! share your timeline.


----------



## gullu

King_of_the_ring said:


> Jangal main mangal sub nay yeah shore machaya hai ... Aj saaaaaaaaaalgirah ka din aaya hai!
> 
> lalalalalallall
> 
> The day has just arrived! wohooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


Hold your horses. What happened to you?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I woke up to go for work early in the morning saw the gem in my inbox waiting for me .. I say are you ready ? She said YeS!


----------



## samy25

King_of_the_ring said:


> I woke up to go for work early in the morning saw the gem in my inbox waiting for me .. I say are you ready ? She said YeS!


Congratulations... ur wait is over


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I applied in Mid April 2014.

Mid April 2014 Visa application - Start of June 2014 team 13 - August mid CO - Now, finally got it today!


----------



## samy25

emran said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have got an email from my agent tell me I have to do my medical as my previous one was expired. I have 29 days. The problem is that I am currently in a remote location and can't get my Medical done until the end of February.
> 
> Do you guys think I should ask for additional days? Would it affect my application processing?
> 
> Thanks


if your CO asked you for med.. then u shouldn't take any risk... but if you want to do it to front load a new one then u have time to come back and do it later...


----------



## King_of_the_ring

My life was in a roller coaster. Oh my gosh .. sounds like a huge relief for me!


----------



## tirupoti

Dear all, 
Got the grant notification today!!!

APPLIED: 17 May 2014 
GRANTED: 10 Feb 2015
IED: 13 Aug 2015

I was feeling depressed in the morning... so I called DIBP. They told me that they will send me email after some time to let me know the status update. ..... and then within 30 minutes I got the email with Grant letter.

To all applicants before July 2014 : Please call them immediately. Sending emails does not work.

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## gullu

tirupoti said:


> Dear all,
> Got the grant notification today!!!
> 
> APPLIED: 17 May 2014
> GRANTED: 10 Feb 2015
> IED: 13 Aug 2015
> 
> I was feeling depressed in the morning... so I called DIBP. They told me that they will send me email after some time to let me know the status update. ..... and then within 30 minutes I got the email with Grant letter.
> 
> To all applicants before July 2014 : Please call them immediately. Sending emails does not work.
> 
> Thanks to all of you.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Diablo170

tirupoti said:


> Dear all,
> Got the grant notification today!!!
> 
> APPLIED: 17 May 2014
> GRANTED: 10 Feb 2015
> IED: 13 Aug 2015
> 
> I was feeling depressed in the morning... so I called DIBP. They told me that they will send me email after some time to let me know the status update. ..... and then within 30 minutes I got the email with Grant letter.
> 
> To all applicants before July 2014 : Please call them immediately. Sending emails does not work.
> 
> Thanks to all of you.


Congrats Tirupoti. Could you let me know the number to call?


----------



## tirupoti

Diablo170 said:


> Congrats Tirupoti. Could you let me know the number to call?


Please Call +61 7 3136 70000 or +61 1 3003 64613


----------



## amirali1982

samy25 said:


> Congratulations big time .............
> 
> DIBP crawled towards June , reached MAY then get back to Jan.  ...
> 
> but I am v happy for all of us whoever gets the grant... Carry have party:drum:


As carry7 send team 13 required docs in may, and i sent docs required by team 13 in may during lodge......so it seems that the time is based on when you complete requirements by team 13? it can get delayed if you add family members and fulfill team 13 requirements for your new members??

What do you think?


----------



## amirali1982

emran said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have got an email from my agent tell me I have to do my medical as my previous one was expired. I have 29 days. The problem is that I am currently in a remote location and can't get my Medical done until the end of February.
> 
> Do you guys think I should ask for additional days? Would it affect my application processing?
> 
> Thanks


You should have a IOM center in your location. If the remote location you are referring is Saudia, then you can get appointment from IOM there....


----------



## Knowman

Hello Everyone,
I am writing on this Forum for the first time.
I have lodged my visa application just today, my agent says don't apply for Pakistan PCC now as it is valid only for 3 months, IS THAT RIGHT ?
I am worried because i had already applied last month & expecting by this week since I thought it's valid for 12 months.

Could someone please let me know the validity ?


----------



## malisajj

Knowman said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am writing on this Forum for the first time.
> I have lodged my visa application just today, my agent says don't apply for Pakistan PCC now as it is valid only for 3 months, IS THAT RIGHT ?
> I am worried because i had already applied last month & expecting by this week since I thought it's valid for 12 months.
> 
> Could someone please let me know the validity ?


For immigration department, every PCC is valid for 12 months (from date issued) irrespective of expiry date written on PCC.

So you did the right thing as pakistanis are getting quicker grants now if everything is front-loaded


----------



## Knowman

Thanks very much for your quick reply.
Second thing, do i need to create an ImmiAccount, coz as per my agent it's not compulsory.


----------



## taz_mt

Knowman said:


> Thanks very much for your quick reply.
> Second thing, do i need to create an ImmiAccount, coz as per my agent it's not compulsory.


it is not compulsory, but it won't harm if you do create it.


----------



## samy25

so quite .......

no grants today???


----------



## taz_mt

samy25 said:


> so quite .......
> 
> no grants today???


usually people start reporting them a bit later. besides, there is still an hour or so left out of todays working day for dibp.


----------



## malisajj

Finally the day I was waiting for. Got the grant today 

I called +61731367000 today to check the status. The person who took the call said the system is down currently, however he will send me the status update email as soon as the system is back. 2 hours later I got the much awaited email.

Timeline Details:
ACS Applied (261313 S/W Engineer): 15-Nov-13; ACS Result: 5-Feb-14 
EOI Submitted (60 points): 22-Feb-14; 189 Invitation: 24-Apr-14 
189 Application lodged: 05-May-14; 
Team 13 Contacted during 3 week of June for gaps in education and old passport details. I submitted the details on the same day.
CO/ Team (Adelaide team 7) contacted for Polio Vaccination Cert. (though I am not based in Pakistan) :21-Aug-14 
PVC submitted: 28-Aug-14
Came to know that my case is going through ESC: Nov-14
Grant: 11-Feb-15
IED: 07-Jun-15 (Based on Dubai PCC)

Thank you all for your support. And I wish the people waiting, to get their grants quickly.


----------



## Knowman

Many many Congrats buddy !
ENJOY !!!!


----------



## malisajj

samy25 said:


> so quite .......
> 
> no grants today???


I got one 

You are next in line


----------



## SuperMan1983

malisajj said:


> Finally the day I was waiting for. Got the grant today
> 
> I called +61731367000 today to check the status. The person who took the call said the system is down currently, however he will send me the status update email as soon as the system is back. 2 hours later I got the much awaited email.
> 
> Timeline Details:
> ACS Applied (261313 S/W Engineer): 15-Nov-13; ACS Result: 5-Feb-14
> EOI Submitted (60 points): 22-Feb-14; 189 Invitation: 24-Apr-14
> 189 Application lodged: 05-May-14;
> Team 13 Contacted during 3 week of June for gaps in education and old passport details. I submitted the details on the same day.
> CO/ Team (Adelaide team 7) contacted for Polio Vaccination Cert. (though I am not based in Pakistan) :21-Aug-14
> PVC submitted: 28-Aug-14
> Came to know that my case is going through ESC: Nov-14
> Grant: 11-Feb-15
> IED: 07-Jun-15 (Based on Dubai PCC)
> 
> Thank you all for your support. And I wish the people waiting, to get their grants quickly.


Many congrats man!


----------



## samy25

malisajj said:


> I got one
> 
> You are next in line


HEavy congrats,,,,,,, and thank you so much for the wish...

tonight i felt my nerves wrecked just cause of being so focuseed and wait for morning.. 
no kidding but every night i used to check my inbox in dreams and there is always a mess 

I wish real life inbox brings the happiness for you all and for me and for my family...

Ur grant again raised my hopes once again for a speedy one (still i am calling it speedy )

but thanks for breaking the Good news for us.. My day didn't get a start until such news from any of you....

Stay blessed


----------



## malisajj

Thank you all for congratulating 

Just want to add that I front loaded everything including PCC, Medical, form 80, and 1221.


----------



## malisajj

samy25 said:


> HEavy congrats,,,,,,, and thank you so much for the wish... tonight i felt my nerves wrecked just cause of being so focuseed and wait for morning.. no kidding but every night i used to check my inbox in dreams and there is always a mess  I wish real life inbox brings the happiness for you all and for me and for my family... Ur grant again raised my hopes once again for a speedy one (still i am calling it speedy ) but thanks for breaking the Good news for us.. My day didn't get a start until such news from any of you.... Stay blessed


Thank you Samy. your day will come soon. stay positive


----------



## Knowman

Thanks for the info bro.


----------



## samy25

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015
Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015
Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak
sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189----Pak
.
.
.

list updated


----------



## samy25

according to list ..expact malik and Owais having high chances to win the cup tomorrow ..inshaALLAH


----------



## mah

malisajj said:


> Finally the day I was waiting for. Got the grant today
> 
> I called +61731367000 today to check the status. The person who took the call said the system is down currently, however he will send me the status update email as soon as the system is back. 2 hours later I got the much awaited email.
> 
> Timeline Details:
> ACS Applied (261313 S/W Engineer): 15-Nov-13; ACS Result: 5-Feb-14
> EOI Submitted (60 points): 22-Feb-14; 189 Invitation: 24-Apr-14
> 189 Application lodged: 05-May-14;
> Team 13 Contacted during 3 week of June for gaps in education and old passport details. I submitted the details on the same day.
> CO/ Team (Adelaide team 7) contacted for Polio Vaccination Cert. (though I am not based in Pakistan) :21-Aug-14
> PVC submitted: 28-Aug-14
> Came to know that my case is going through ESC: Nov-14
> Grant: 11-Feb-15
> IED: 07-Jun-15 (Based on Dubai PCC)
> 
> Thank you all for your support. And I wish the people waiting, to get their grants quickly.


Congrats buddy !!!


----------



## KitKaat

Congratulations malisajj!!!


----------



## KitKaat

Only 4 applicants left from 2013 !!!!


----------



## carry7

Samy, its back on track for June Applicants ;-) 



samy25 said:


> according to list ..expact malik and Owais having high chances to win the cup tomorrow ..inshaALLAH


----------



## samy25

carry7 said:


> Samy, its back on track for June Applicants ;-)


hahhhhahha ..yeah ... this time they should not take the u turn...


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> Only 4 applicants left from 2013 !!!!


I called DIBP today, they said my file is still under ESC. 😞😞😞
I completed 13.5 months by today


----------



## Leb

mah said:


> Congrats buddy !!!


Congratulations


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> I called DIBP today, they said my file is still under ESC. ?de1e?de1e?de1e
> I completed 13.5 months by today


They should now focusing more on 2013 applicants .... I don't see any fairness in their system !! Unbelievable


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> They should now focusing more on 2013 applicants .... I don't see any fairness in their system !! Unbelievable


I think for 2013 applicants, the grants will take up to 18 months, the same as it was earlier. I think the only thing we can do is to pray and wait only.


----------



## jeddahksa

Visa grant is kind of a mystery or simple luck i must say.

My friend almost having same time line as of yours, lodged visa application on 15 of November 2013 , and once his CO was assigned on dec 2013 he immediately asked for his med pcc and other forms 80 and 1221 he submitted all by the end of DEC 2013.
From DEC 2013 till JAN 27 2015, he had no communication with any of the team or CO during this time and he got grant on 27 Jan 2015.

It seem no hard and fast rules.....only good thing we can do is apply it and forget it but its not the case that is why we are here on this forum daily :confused2: :juggle: :fingerscrossed:





Leb said:


> I think for 2013 applicants, the grants will take up to 18 months, the same as it was earlier. I think the only thing we can do is to pray and wait only.


----------



## jeddahksa

Just saw on another thread an applicant from PAKISTAN lodged his 189 Visa application on 23 JUNE 14 and he got his grant today in 8 months.... so again we cant predict much about this golden mystery


----------



## hanali

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015
Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015
Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
hanali--------------11 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak
sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189----Pak


----------



## greenthumbs

hanali said:


> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
> sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
> King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015
> Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
> taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
> mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015
> Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
> mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> hanali--------------11 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak
> sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189----Pak


I also got golden email just today in the morning i forgot to update here


----------



## gullu

greenthumbs said:


> I also got golden email just today in the morning i forgot to update here


Congrats!! Update your signature


----------



## taz_mt

greenthumbs said:


> I also got golden email just today in the morning i forgot to update here


congrats, what was your lodge date?


----------



## greenthumbs

My husband applied on 28 june 2014


----------



## amirali1982

Knowman said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am writing on this Forum for the first time.
> I have lodged my visa application just today, my agent says don't apply for Pakistan PCC now as it is valid only for 3 months, IS THAT RIGHT ?
> I am worried because i had already applied last month & expecting by this week since I thought it's valid for 12 months.
> 
> Could someone please let me know the validity ?


Agents in Pakistan normally asks not to apply for PCC unless the CO has requested for it. However, its worth mentioning that the agents in Karachi (a few renowned) have out dated information sometimes. As you can see that the new applicant (after July 2014) are being awarded the grants in 3 months of visa lodgement so I don't think you've done any mistake. Just front load all the required documents Team 13 normally asks for and may be you will get a Visa within 3 months.


----------



## amirali1982

Knowman said:


> Thanks very much for your quick reply.
> Second thing, do i need to create an ImmiAccount, coz as per my agent it's not compulsory.


You can create ImmiAccount and import your application safely, but remember all the correspondence still goes to your agent's email as they normally keep themselves as the contact person. Even your grant email will go in your Agent's email.


----------



## talexpat

amirali1982 said:


> Agents in Pakistan normally asks not to apply for PCC unless the CO has requested for it. However, its worth mentioning that the agents in Karachi (a few renowned) have out dated information sometimes. As you can see that the new applicant (after July 2014) are being awarded the grants in 3 months of visa lodgement so I don't think you've done any mistake. Just front load all the required documents Team 13 normally asks for and may be you will get a Visa within 3 months.


Yes, you are right. Front-load all of your docs to speed up VISA grant. Out agents, I don't know why, like to delay. Request your agent to front-load everything. If he still denies, force him to do that.

Regarding ImmiAccount, make one individual account of yours and import your VISA application using TRN. Neither upload any of your documents nor let your agent know about this that you can see how many docs uploaded / your application status yourself. They usually get freak out and request you to discontinue your 'individual' ImmiAccount and this has nothing to do with any sort of technical issue or something as they call it. The way I see it they get embarrassed if you find out some of their blunders such as wrong file names and not uploading basic documents. Sometimes, you get the 'correspondence notification' on your email address while our sleepy agents inform about it the other day...

Best of luck !!!


----------



## jeddahksa

Well I called today DIBP as its almost 8months since I lodged my application.
I called the Adelaide number 0061731367000 at 11:00AM Adelaide local time, just within a minute a lady answered my call she seems very nice and helpful she asked for my TRN and confirmed my name/DOB, then she told me to hold a minute as she was opening different portals after opening she told me let me check the last note after that she exclaimed oh your health and PCC are up to date let me check the external portal then she informed me yes your case is at ESC I asked her how long it will take for which she replied I am sorry I cannot reply with an exact time frame but maximum it could take 12 months, I thanked her and hanged up.

Now I don't know since when my case is with ESC but at least I know it is there, now I will check after two months and will pray that in meanwhile I will get the grant in between.

for everyone’s info only that I never lived in PAK for 1 year with in last 10 years so I did not submitted PAKISTAN police clearance I just submitted SAUDI AND UAE PCC and my PCC received date at immi account is 10-dec-2014 although I submitted my both the PCC in SEPTEMBER 2014.

The waiting game starts more eagerly now after knowing that the case is with ESC . . .


----------



## Knowman

amirali1982 said:


> Agents in Pakistan normally asks not to apply for PCC unless the CO has requested for it. However, its worth mentioning that the agents in Karachi (a few renowned) have out dated information sometimes. As you can see that the new applicant (after July 2014) are being awarded the grants in 3 months of visa lodgement so I don't think you've done any mistake. Just front load all the required documents Team 13 normally asks for and may be you will get a Visa within 3 months.


Arrite....Thanks for the valuable info Amir. but i don't see any Paki getting grant in 3 months time.


----------



## tumut

Got an email today from DIBP requesting for updated form 80, form 1221 and CV.


----------



## greenthumbs

taz_mt said:


> is your husband also on this forum ?
> 
> is he on this list?
> 
> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014---------189----Pak
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
> sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
> King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan- 09 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015
> Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
> taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
> mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015
> Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
> mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> hanali--------------11 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak
> sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189----Pak


No he is not.i am doing all this research for him on his request.


----------



## taz_mt

come on ppl, where are todays grants? start reporting them in.. good luck everyone


----------



## taz_mt

jeddahksa said:


> Well I called today DIBP as its almost 8months since I lodged my application.
> I called the Adelaide number 0061731367000 at 11:00AM Adelaide local time, just within a minute a lady answered my call she seems very nice and helpful she asked for my TRN and confirmed my name/DOB, then she told me to hold a minute as she was opening different portals after opening she told me let me check the last note after that she exclaimed oh your health and PCC are up to date let me check the external portal then she informed me yes your case is at ESC I asked her how long it will take for which she replied I am sorry I cannot reply with an exact time frame but maximum it could take 12 months, I thanked her and hanged up.
> 
> Now I don't know since when my case is with ESC but at least I know it is there, now I will check after two months and will pray that in meanwhile I will get the grant in between.
> 
> for everyone’s info only that I never lived in PAK for 1 year with in last 10 years so I did not submitted PAKISTAN police clearance I just submitted SAUDI AND UAE PCC and my PCC received date at immi account is 10-dec-2014 although I submitted my both the PCC in SEPTEMBER 2014.
> 
> The waiting game starts more eagerly now after knowing that the case is with ESC . . .


Good luck..


----------



## Leb

I am not able to access my immi account today... Anybody is facing the same problem


----------



## taz_mt

Leb said:


> I am not able to access my immi account today... Anybody is facing the same problem


not me, but this can happen from time to time, don't worry.


----------



## samy25

Congratulations green tumbs..


----------



## samy25

BANg........ June ...and they jumped to 28th...


----------



## carry7

Samy, Its June Time  



samy25 said:


> Congratulations green tumbs..


----------



## carry7

dont worry, 5th June is just around the corner InshAllah 




samy25 said:


> BANg........ June ...and they jumped to 28th...


----------



## owais83

samy25 said:


> BANg........ June ...and they jumped to 28th...


Married applicants get grants earlier .So don't compare with those.


----------



## usmanakbar07

owais83 said:


> Married applicants get grants earlier .So don't compare with those.


How did you get saudi pcc without Co's request? can you briefly explain the process?


----------



## jeddahksa

Its quite easy  , you need to send an email to Riyadh embassy for asking them to issue you a letter which you need to produce at police station department of forensic know as in Arabic (Adaalah al ajnaaeah) for which the embassy will charge you 350 or 375 SAR this is in case if you ask them with out your CO asking you for PCC, if your CO ask you for your PCC then you forward that letter to the same email add and they will provide the same letter with out any cost, after you send the request including your iqama and passport scanned copy they will confirm you that we will take 3-5 days in order to prepare the letter which needs to be collected from Australian embassy at Riyadh, in case if you are not living in riyadh you can use TNT service to pick the documents from there on your behalf for which you need to intimate on the same email address.
Also note that they will issue this letter for the applicants who are of age 16 or more.
Once you receive the letter you need to get it attested from MOFA of your city then proceed to the forensic department of the police, after giving your finger prints it will take 15-16 days in order to get the clearance letter.

After you receive the letter which is in Arabic you need to get it translated in English.
EMAIL ADD: [email protected]

I hope this helps, if you need any further info please don't hesitate to post   

GOOD LUCK INSHALLAH




usmanakbar07 said:


> How did you get saudi pcc without Co's request? can you briefly explain the process?


----------



## usmanakbar07

jeddahksa said:


> Its quite easy  , you need to send an email to Riyadh embassy for asking them to issue you a letter which you need to produce at police station department of forensic know as in Arabic (Adaalah al ajnaaeah) for which the embassy will charge you 350 or 375 SAR this is in case if you ask them with out your CO asking you for PCC, if your CO ask you for your PCC then you forward that letter to the same email add and they will provide the same letter with out any cost, after you send the request including your iqama and passport scanned copy they will confirm you that we will take 3-5 days in order to prepare the letter which needs to be collected from Australian embassy at Riyadh, in case if you are not living in riyadh you can use TNT service to pick the documents from there on your behalf for which you need to intimate on the same email address.
> Also note that they will issue this letter for the applicants who are of age 16 or more.
> Once you receive the letter you need to get it attested from MOFA of your city then proceed to the forensic department of the police, after giving your finger prints it will take 15-16 days in order to get the clearance letter.
> 
> After you receive the letter which is in Arabic you need to get it translated in English.
> EMAIL ADD: [email protected]
> 
> I hope this helps, if you need any further info please don't hesitate to post
> 
> GOOD LUCK INSHALLAH


Yeah, very easy indeed. 
Thanks


----------



## samy25

carry7 said:


> Samy, Its June Time


i doubt with their calender  , dont know where 5th june comes in their calender


----------



## samy25

owais83 said:


> Married applicants get grants earlier .So don't compare with those.


lol... we PGAD (Pre grant anxiety disorder)club members have such reasons for delayed grants .. 
BTW i am married  , i wonder if i sounded unmarried ever :lol:


----------



## taz_mt

no HR grants today?


----------



## owais83

usmanakbar07 said:


> How did you get saudi pcc without Co's request? can you briefly explain the process?


Send an email to Australian embassy in Riyadh , mention your TRN number ,name and your dob, attach your passport and iqama copy .


----------



## owais83

samy25 said:


> lol... we PGAD (Pre grant anxiety disorder)club members have such reasons for delayed grants ..
> BTW i am married  , i wonder if i sounded unmarried ever :lol:


Lol .. Assumptions.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

I uploaded Spouse IELTS result in my immi-account on Jan-26th.
Later on the same day, emailed it to my CO and asked him about the status of my application

its more then 2 weeks now and no response.

should I call DIBP to check the status?

seniors! guide plz


----------



## samy25

taz_mt said:


> no HR grants today?


dead slow day


----------



## KitKaat

I am starting to hate February lol


----------



## usmanakbar07

owais83 said:


> Send an email to Australian embassy in Riyadh , mention your TRN number ,name and your dob, attach your passport and iqama copy .


The letter issued by the embassy will be in Arabic? As for chamber attestation, arabic version will be required, i presume. 

How to arrange for pickup, as i won't be able to go to riyadh? 

Also, i am in Makkah. The city mentioned on my iqama is riyadh. Does it mean i can only get it attested from riyadh? 

Appreciate your help.


----------



## owais83

usmanakbar07 said:


> The letter issued by the embassy will be in Arabic? As for chamber attestation, arabic version will be required, i presume.
> 
> How to arrange for pickup, as i won't be able to go to riyadh?
> 
> Also, i am in Makkah. The city mentioned on my iqama is riyadh. Does it mean i can only get it attested from riyadh?
> 
> Appreciate your help.


had the same issue , Iqamas from Riyadh are not entertained , so for the Ministry of foreign affairs stamp you will have to seek help from saudis who are standing outside , i ended up paying 300 Sr .U know......


----------



## greenthumbs

owais83 said:


> Married applicants get grants earlier .So don't compare with those.


Hawww somebody sounds jealous


----------



## KitKaat

I don't know, I have some feelings thats my partner visa will pass the 17th month waiting ...ughh 
So what about you all, what do you all feel?


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> I don't know, I have some feelings thats my partner visa will pass the 17th month waiting ...ughh
> So what about you all, what do you all feel?


I am expecting it by 15 months


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> I am expecting it by 15 months


Inshallah less

My 5 years old daughter telling me now thats she's expecting her father visa is going to be issued after 3 days lol....


----------



## amirali1982

Knowman said:


> Arrite....Thanks for the valuable info Amir. but i don't see any Paki getting grant in 3 months time.


Two of my friends (not on forum) got in 3 months, they applied in nov. You can also see the list that some guys of aug 2014 got in jan/feb 2015. One of a big factor to save time is how much required docs you have front-loaded and how much iterations of CO you have saved....


----------



## samzmavz

so the extra documents that CO has asked for.... how to provide them? just upload them or mail it gsm.allocated or both or respond to the GSM team's email?


----------



## Knowman

amirali1982 said:


> Two of my friends (not on forum) got in 3 months, they applied in nov. You can also see the list that some guys of aug 2014 got in jan/feb 2015. One of a big factor to save time is how much required docs you have front-loaded and how much iterations of CO you have saved....



Arrite...that is a great news then.....will try to provide maximum documents


----------



## taz_mt

no news today I guess.. hope tomorrow the week ends on a high note with a few more grants


----------



## ssaifuddin

As Salaam u Alykum All

Al Hamdulillah, I got my grant today. And my FED is 17th Apr.
The only issue is my daughter passport number is not updated, where I already upload her 929 form on 14th Feb.

Please advise about the above.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## taz_mt

ssaifuddin said:


> As Salaam u Alykum All
> 
> Al Hamdulillah, I got my grant today. And my FED is 17th Apr.
> The only issue is my daughter passport number is not updated, where I already upload her 929 form on 14th Feb.
> 
> Please advise about the above.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin



congrats


----------



## gullu

ssaifuddin said:


> As Salaam u Alykum All
> 
> Al Hamdulillah, I got my grant today. And my FED is 17th Apr.
> The only issue is my daughter passport number is not updated, where I already upload her 929 form on 14th Feb.
> 
> Please advise about the above.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Congratulations!!


----------



## sanazahidkhan

people i just realized my date of application is 7th June 2014 . can someone plz do me a favor and update the list for me plzzzzzz


----------



## sanazahidkhan

are the june grants rolling in yetttt


----------



## sanazahidkhan

thank u taz!!


----------



## sanazahidkhan

thank u taz!!


----------



## hanali

A quick question: I am applying for UAE police clearance in Riyadh. I got letter for finger prints from UAE embassy in Riyadh which I need to submit to finger prints section of police department.

Do I need to get this letter attested from MOFA or I can submit this letter directly to police department without attestation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## talexpat

hanali said:


> A quick question: I am applying for UAE police clearance in Riyadh. I got letter for finger prints from UAE embassy in Riyadh which I need to submit to finger prints section of police department.
> 
> Do I need to get this letter attested from MOFA or I can submit this letter directly to police department without attestation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The letter I got from Pakistan Embassy had to be attested by MOFA before I went on to CID Riyadh for Saudi PCC.

Every letter/document from outside world must be attested by MOFA (one-stop fast process) before it can be used within KSA. But bro, I am not pretty sure about your case?

Seniors, Please advise.


----------



## expat-malik

Hi everyone!

VISA GRANTED! 
(Alhamdolillah)

I had submitted the last piece of the straw from my side on the 10 of feb which was PCC for me and my wife (meds were done end of jan) and today I stayed up late and called the 7000 number.. Talked to a very nice lady who asked for my TRN, looked up on her system and said that we seem to have everything required. She said she will do one final review and if clear she will "progress the application further" !! 

Exactly 25 mins later, I had my grant notification in my inbox!! 

Thanks to all the great help I received from this forum and its members!! This is truly a goldmine of information and support!!

Praying for everyone to get their grants soon enough also!


----------



## rahimvrani

expat-malik said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> VISA GRANTED!
> (Alhamdolillah)
> 
> I had submitted the last piece of the straw from my side on the 10 of feb which was PCC for me and my wife (meds were done end of jan) and today I stayed up late and called the 7000 number.. Talked to a very nice lady who asked for my TRN, looked up on her system and said that we seem to have everything required. She said she will do one final review and if clear she will "progress the application further" !!
> 
> Exactly 25 mins later, I had my grant notification in my inbox!!
> 
> Thanks to all the great help I received from this forum and its members!! This is truly a goldmine of information and support!!
> 
> Praying for everyone to get their grants soon enough also!


----

Congrates Dude !!!:welcome::welcome::second::second:lane:


----------



## gullu

expat-malik said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> VISA GRANTED!
> (Alhamdolillah)
> 
> I had submitted the last piece of the straw from my side on the 10 of feb which was PCC for me and my wife (meds were done end of jan) and today I stayed up late and called the 7000 number.. Talked to a very nice lady who asked for my TRN, looked up on her system and said that we seem to have everything required. She said she will do one final review and if clear she will "progress the application further" !!
> 
> Exactly 25 mins later, I had my grant notification in my inbox!!
> 
> Thanks to all the great help I received from this forum and its members!! This is truly a goldmine of information and support!!
> 
> Praying for everyone to get their grants soon enough also!


Congratulations!!


----------



## samy25

expat-malik said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> VISA GRANTED!
> (Alhamdolillah)
> 
> I had submitted the last piece of the straw from my side on the 10 of feb which was PCC for me and my wife (meds were done end of jan) and today I stayed up late and called the 7000 number.. Talked to a very nice lady who asked for my TRN, looked up on her system and said that we seem to have everything required. She said she will do one final review and if clear she will "progress the application further" !!
> 
> Exactly 25 mins later, I had my grant notification in my inbox!!
> 
> Thanks to all the great help I received from this forum and its members!! This is truly a goldmine of information and support!!
> 
> Praying for everyone to get their grants soon enough also!


heavy congrats.....

see, i predicted you and owais... MAshaALLAH... enjoy the moment and pray for all of us...


----------



## samy25

@ owais YOU are next .. even being unmarried


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Ya Allah plz send my grant soon...and everybody elses too...Amen!


----------



## sanazahidkhan

n i also pray that whoever got their grant may Allah make this transition easy for them and may it be a positive and fruitful change for all of us! Amen


----------



## samy25

sanazahidkhan said:


> are the june grants rolling in yetttt


Sana... hold on tight  , there is one day between us .. we both are female applicant of june.. and DIBP proved that there is no extra favor for females which i dreamt...

and btw why do not you call them.. i did call on 9th feb... got same reply..


----------



## taz_mt

expat-malik said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> VISA GRANTED!
> (Alhamdolillah)
> 
> I had submitted the last piece of the straw from my side on the 10 of feb which was PCC for me and my wife (meds were done end of jan) and today I stayed up late and called the 7000 number.. Talked to a very nice lady who asked for my TRN, looked up on her system and said that we seem to have everything required. She said she will do one final review and if clear she will "progress the application further" !!
> 
> Exactly 25 mins later, I had my grant notification in my inbox!!
> 
> Thanks to all the great help I received from this forum and its members!! This is truly a goldmine of information and support!!
> 
> Praying for everyone to get their grants soon enough also!


congratulations. have fun


----------



## gullu

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
ssaifuddin---------03 Feb 2014-----------189---Pak- VISA GRANTED- 12/2/2015
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 13/2/2015
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan---07 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
greenthumbs------28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015
Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015
Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
Gullu--------01 Dec 2014 ------189------Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
hanali--------------11 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak
sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189----Pak


----------



## hanali

sanazahidkhan said:


> n i also pray that whoever got their grant may Allah make this transition easy for them and may it be a positive and fruitful change for all of us! Amen



A big Amen.


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> @ owais YOU are next .. even being unmarried



Hey samy, can you predict when do my husband get his visa ?¿ lol


----------



## samy25

KitKaat said:


> Hey samy, can you predict when do my husband get his visa ?¿ lol


lol . InshaALLAH before March


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> lol . InshaALLAH before March


inshallaaaaaaaaaaaah ...may God hear from you 

Wish you get yours end of Feb


----------



## gullu

I have created a Google Docs tracking sheet for HR countries. Feel free to enter/edit your information.

http://goo.gl/ks05ff


----------



## owais83

samy25 said:


> @ owais YOU are next .. even being unmarried


I hope , just logged in to my immi account , and it says "in progress", same as yesterday same as the day before and so on.Calling them might help, but I would rather not as I did 2 weeks ago , and the lady told me it's under ESC . I guess it's not a good idea to call again too soon.


----------



## Yenigalla

samy25 said:


> Sana... hold on tight  , there is one day between us .. we both are female applicant of june.. and DIBP proved that there is no extra favor for females which i dreamt...
> 
> and btw why do not you call them.. i did call on 9th feb... got same reply..


Samy-if you don't mind sharing what is the nature of response from dibp when u contacted them? I am told my case is under "internal processing"


----------



## taz_mt

gullu said:


> I have created a Google Docs tracking sheet for HR countries. Feel free to enter/edit your information.
> 
> http://goo.gl/ks05ff


thanks for this..


----------



## Leb

Congrats for all. But really strange that the 2013 applicants are still stuck in the pool.


----------



## samy25

Yenigalla said:


> Samy-if you don't mind sharing what is the nature of response from dibp when u contacted them? I am told my case is under "internal processing"


being a restless soul , i have called DIBP for i guess 5 times uptill now .. 
for first two calls , "it is under internal processing"
last three: "still under ECS process"

being an Indian applicant your application took really long .... you should ask them if they need anything else to speed up the process


----------



## olways

Leb said:


> Congrats for all. But really strange that the 2013 applicants are still stuck in the pool.


You are not alone. I am here with you....  No worries! We will get ours as well In sha Allah


----------



## KitKaat

olways said:


> You are not alone. I am here with you....  No worries! We will get ours as well In sha Allah


IGIS should reply to you next week inshallah ... they told you they will take 4 weeks to get contact with you again, so by Tuesday next week its going to be 4 weeks waiting for their reply, inshallah you'll receive good news. please let us know anything comes to you. good luck


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi All

Just got the 189 invite with 65 points. Since I m from Pakistan which lies in HR countries list, and as u all know that for us its taking around 1 yrs and bit more to get the visa.(Although recently I have noticed that those Pakistanis who have applied after mid of 2014, got their grant in less than a yr )

So I am bit doubtful that whether I opt for 189 or I'll wait for Victoria invite whose application I have applied on 16 of Jan 2015.

Plus I have also launched my EOI 2 week ago with checking options for both 189 and 190 (for all states ) and hoping that NSW might pick my application too as I also fall in their selection criteria.

Btw I m a ICT professional having ANZSCO code 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer)


Need your valuable suggestion please.


----------



## Yenigalla

samy25 said:


> being a restless soul , i have called DIBP for i guess 5 times uptill now ..
> for first two calls , "it is under internal processing"
> last three: "still under ECS process"
> 
> being an Indian applicant your application took really long .... you should ask them if they need anything else to speed up the process


Done that Samy., all i hear from them is "we have all the req documents,the dept will contact you if anything else is reqd,since each case is different time taken to process the applications varies from case to case".
I am just bored of receiving the same reply for more than 6 months now.


----------



## ssaifuddin

As Salaam u Alykum All

My daughter passport number is not updated, where as I already upload her 929 form on 14th Feb.

Please advise about the above.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Leb

olways said:


> You are not alone. I am here with you....  No worries! We will get ours as well In sha Allah


Thank u for motivating me.


----------



## QasimAslam

shah-sawar said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got the 189 invite with 65 points. Since I m from Pakistan which lies in HR countries list, and as u all know that for us its taking around 1 yrs and bit more to get the visa.(Although recently I have noticed that those Pakistanis who have applied after mid of 2014, got their grant in less than a yr )
> 
> So I am bit doubtful that whether I opt for 189 or I'll wait for Victoria invite whose application I have applied on 16 of Jan 2015.
> 
> Plus I have also launched my EOI 2 week ago with checking options for both 189 and 190 (for all states ) and hoping that NSW might pick my application too as I also fall in their selection criteria.
> 
> Btw I m a ICT professional having ANZSCO code 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 
> 
> Need your valuable suggestion please.


Mine is 190. and my case is in ESC, can take upto 12 months. If you already got 189, do not waste any time. 

Just frontload every thing, even medical and PCC's, i have seen couple of Pakistani guys who received 189 visa in 3 months time.


----------



## QasimAslam

ssaifuddin said:


> As Salaam u Alykum All
> 
> My daughter passport number is not updated, where as I already upload her 929 form on 14th Feb.
> 
> Please advise about the above.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


if you already uploaded the form, wait for a week. If it is still not updated, call them and check if they received the form already, and when it will be updated. This doesn't take much time.


----------



## kalim kashif

Yenigalla said:


> Done that Samy., all i hear from them is "we have all the req documents,the dept will contact you if anything else is reqd,since each case is different time taken to process the applications varies from case to case".
> I am just bored of receiving the same reply for more than 6 months now.


Hi Yenigalla, I remember you from the other post. Yours and mine timelines are almost same. Lets pray, the next week is our party time.



190 Visa applied: 14th April, 14, CO: 1st Aug., , ESC: Sept, 2014, 
Grant: awaiting ( IA soon)


----------



## shah-sawar

QasimAslam said:


> Mine is 190. and my case is in ESC, can take upto 12 months. If you already got 189, do not waste any time.
> 
> Just frontload every thing, even medical and PCC's, i have seen couple of Pakistani guys who received 189 visa in 3 months time.


Thanks for the advice buddy.


----------



## QasimAslam

shah-sawar said:


> Thanks for the advice buddy.


My Pleasure dear. Frontload form 80, 1221 and your latest CV also. Inshaa Allah you will get the grant ASAP.

Just to add here, 189 gives you the facility to live, study and work anywhere in Australia. 
While for 190, you have to live in the respective state for 2 years, after that you can move anywhere in Australia.


----------



## hanali

I don't see in the required docs list but Is form 80 and form 1221 compulsory for wife?
Is form 1221 compulsory for main applicant?

Appreciate the quick advice.


----------



## QasimAslam

hanali said:


> I don't see in the required docs list but Is form 80 and form 1221 compulsory for wife?
> Is form 1221 compulsory for main applicant?
> 
> Appreciate the quick advice.


The process goes like this: 
- Apply for visa. and provide all required documents as per checklist.
- CO is assigned and he/she will check all documents. 
- Once all documents are OK, CO will ask for Med's/PCC's. 
- Now CO will check you are from HR country. Then he/she will ask for form 80, 1221 and latest CV. 

Above 4 processes will take CO 4 times to check and reply back. 

So why not reduce his/her efforts. Provide all the things atonce. If he/she will be generous enough, he/she will approve your grant atonce. If not, atleast he/she will start the ESC atonce, which will take 6 to 12 months after you provide form 80,1221. It will save your 2 to 3 months by providing form 80,1221 earlier. 

form80 and 1221 are additional information forms. 

i have observed Indians provide each and everything at the first stage, CO does not have to work hard enough for their case, resulting into their quick decision. 

Why not follow the same!!!


----------



## jeddahksa

Congrats dear, May ALLAH bless you a great life ahead ameen.

You submitted 2nd time medical and PCC this year right ? were they asked by CO or by any team again or you did them by your self?

Thanks and once again congrats.




expat-malik said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> VISA GRANTED!
> (Alhamdolillah)
> 
> I had submitted the last piece of the straw from my side on the 10 of feb which was PCC for me and my wife (meds were done end of jan) and today I stayed up late and called the 7000 number.. Talked to a very nice lady who asked for my TRN, looked up on her system and said that we seem to have everything required. She said she will do one final review and if clear she will "progress the application further" !!
> 
> Exactly 25 mins later, I had my grant notification in my inbox!!
> 
> Thanks to all the great help I received from this forum and its members!! This is truly a goldmine of information and support!!
> 
> Praying for everyone to get their grants soon enough also!


----------



## badar64

In most of the cases, applicants from HR countries are asked by their CO's to provide Form 80 and Form 1221 for all dependents (18 and above) mentioned on their application. 

It also doesn't matter whether you have listed your dependents as migrating or non-migrating because your CO will at some point is gonna ask you to provide medicals and Form 80 & 1221 for all the dependents listed in your application.



hanali said:


> I don't see in the required docs list but Is form 80 and form 1221 compulsory for wife?
> Is form 1221 compulsory for main applicant?
> 
> Appreciate the quick advice.


----------



## letstalk

jeddahksa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me did your employers received any call for your employment verifications.
> 
> Thanks & Regards



its difficult to confirm as I have been working in large MNCs


----------



## expat-malik

jeddahksa said:


> Congrats dear, May ALLAH bless you a great life ahead ameen. You submitted 2nd time medical and PCC this year right ? were they asked by CO or by any team again or you did them by your self? Thanks and once again congrats.


I had gotten the first call when CO was assigned and at that time, PR for Pak applicants took 1-2 yrs average. So I requested to postpone the Meds/PCC till after ESC are completed.. CO agreed and hence I got the call in Jan this year again, after which I got them done and submitted them..


----------



## Diablo170

Is it compulsory to advise DIBP of change in address if an applicant moves out of country for a year? Do they need to be told within 2 weeks of the change? Will it likely delay conclusion of the application?


----------



## Meshie

*Timeline for the Visa Grant 189*

189 Visa Grant Timeline - Offshore

Place of Origin: Karachi, Pakistan
Profession: Accounting
EOI submission: 10/ July/2014
Received Invitation: 11/August/2014
Visa 189 Application: 03/September/2014
Medical Check up: 22/September/2014
Visa Grant: 14/January/2015
Landed: 6/February/2015

Other Details:
- All documents were submitted upfront.
- Booked for my health check up on the 3/September/2014 in Karachi and got the latest date of 22/September/2014
- I traveled just with my Visa Grant Letter and my passport from Karachi (Jinnah International Airport) to Melbourne (Tullamarine Airport). Did not face any problems at either of Airports. No need to get visa label on your passport. 

P.S. Wish you all a very good luck. You all have been very helpful. Well Done!!


----------



## gullu

Meshie said:


> 189 Visa Grant Timeline - Offshore
> 
> Place of Origin: Karachi, Pakistan
> Profession: Accounting
> EOI submission: 10/ July/2014
> Received Invitation: 11/August/2014
> Visa 189 Application: 03/September/2014
> Medical Check up: 22/September/2014
> Visa Grant: 14/January/2015
> Landed: 6/February/2015
> 
> Other Details:
> - All documents were submitted upfront.
> - Booked for my health check up on the 3/September/2014 in Karachi and got the latest date of 22/September/2014
> - I traveled just with my Visa Grant Letter and my passport from Karachi (Jinnah International Airport) to Melbourne (Tullamarine Airport). Did not face any problems at either of Airports. No need to get visa label on your passport.
> 
> P.S. Wish you all a very good luck. You all have been very helpful. Well Done!!


Congrats!!


----------



## MYI

Dear All,

I have received my grant in January and now planning to visit for two weeks. kindly let me know which documents are required and how i can make my first visit fruitful in regards for jobs and other things important for making the final move. i am also a little confuse in selecting the city as i don't have any relative or friend settled in there to help me out in the starting..


----------



## QasimAslam

MYI said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my grant in January and now planning to visit for two weeks. kindly let me know which documents are required and how i can make my first visit fruitful in regards for jobs and other things important for making the final move. i am also a little confuse in selecting the city as i don't have any relative or friend settled in there to help me out in the starting..


- Check the validity/expiry date of all passports and renew where necessary (make sure you inform DIAC of the renewals – fill/submit DIAC’s Form 929).

- Open Bank account remotely in Australia. CommonWealth Bank has best services as i have checked. You can open this account three months before you reach in Australia and can also transfer funds in advance. Even you can check the account status and amount online.

- Check which items you can take along with you. do not take any food item, otherwise DIBP will confiscate all your food items and will fine you 220 AUD at airport. They can penalize you even on bringing one apple with you.

- Pack your luggage by yourself. You are an expat, so you know better.

- Compare and purchase flight tickets – don’t forget extra luggage allowances and book well in advance to get cheaper flights. Comparing with other flight companies might also save you hundreds of dollars.

- Compile and bring along ORIGINALS of important documents, also make photocopies and scan them into your computer/thumb drive.

- Arrange temporary accommodation in Australia for the first few weeks (before your rent/buy).

- Change of address – inform your bank, taxation office, investments, insurance, friends and family, etc. of your change in address.

- Start browsing recruitment websites: Careerone.com.au, Seek.com.au, MyCareer.com.au etc. 
(NOTE: You can not find a job, if you are not in Australia. It takes months to get job in Australia. If you are not physically there, you might not get any).

- Start browsing/researching longer term accommodation and get a feel of what is available: RealEstate.com.au, Domain.com.au.

- Update your CV/ Resume according to any job you apply. Remember your previous experience might not help you. You must start from scratch. Don't expect you will get Managerial posts over there. 

- Prepare cover letters differently for each job.

- Get as many work references as you can.

- Apply & get your medicare card.

- Apply for your tax file number. 

- Apply for Car License.

Hope this helps. For more details google search can help.


----------



## talexpat

Dears,

As I wrote earlier, my cousin has been granted 489 visa. We have couple of queries to be discussed here:

1- His wife has some medical problem (leg pain) due to which relocating to Region within 3 months is difficult. So, he has already informed Region regarding this and requested to allow relocation within 6 months. Region agreed but has asked to inform DIBP too. Now awaiting DIBP reply. Any suggestion if DIBP allows this or NOT?

2- I have also informed Region that there are no vacancies as of now related to my experience/occupation. Region replied that you can always request for 'release letter' and free to relocate to Region located in your current state. But you must work AND reside in that region. So, what do you say guys is it better to request for Release letter NOW as we never know when does they change the rule?

Thanks for your support.


----------



## girlaussie

The checklist you mentioned is more relevant if someone plans to move permanently. As the guy planning to visit for two weeks only so below is not required: 

- Apply & get your medicare card.

- Apply for your tax file number. 

- Apply for Car License.

- Change of address – inform your bank, taxation office, investments, insurance, friends and family, etc. of your change in address.

Girl Aussie 



QasimAslam said:


> -
> 
> - Change of address – inform your bank, taxation office, investments, insurance, friends and family, etc. of your change in address.
> 
> - Get as many work references as you can.
> 
> - Apply & get your medicare card.
> 
> - Apply for your tax file number.
> 
> - Apply for Car License.
> 
> Hope this helps. For more details google search can help.


----------



## _shel

talexpat said:


> Dears,
> 
> As I wrote earlier, my cousin has been granted 489 visa. We have couple of queries to be discussed here:
> 
> 1- His wife has some medical problem (leg pain) due to which relocating to Region within 3 months is difficult. So, he has already informed Region regarding this and requested to allow relocation within 6 months. Region agreed but has asked to inform DIBP too. Now awaiting DIBP reply. Any suggestion if DIBP allows this or NOT?
> 
> 2- I have also informed Region that there are no vacancies as of now related to my experience/occupation. Region replied that you can always request for 'release letter' and free to relocate to Region located in your current state. But you must work AND reside in that region. So, what do you say guys is it better to request for Release letter NOW as we never know when does they change the rule?
> 
> Thanks for your support.


 You wont get released, this is a 489 not a 190. You have a legal obligation to live and wirk in the nominated state. If you fail to do so your visa can be withdraw and you can be removed from the country. 

Moving within 6 months shouldn't be an issue if you have evidence of needing specific treatment where you are.


----------



## talexpat

_shel said:


> You wont get released, this is a 489 not a 190. You have a legal obligation to live and wirk in the nominated state. If you fail to do so your visa can be withdraw and you can be removed from the country.
> 
> Moving within 6 months shouldn't be an issue if you have evidence of needing specific treatment where you are.


Dear Shel,

Regarding 489 nominated state, we have an email from the region officer that you do not need to provide any evidence to request a release letter. Simply request for one and we don't want to make it hard for you to relocate to any other specified regional area. 

Also, the same words are clearly mentioned on the official website. This is really supportive act. That's why I am thinking to request one before they change their mind. Do you agree? Any complications?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

talexpat said:


> Dear Shel,
> 
> Regarding 489 nominated state, we have an email from the region officer that you do not need to provide any evidence to request a release letter. Simply request for one and we don't want to make it hard for you to relocate to any other specified regional area.
> 
> Also, the same words are clearly mentioned on the official website. This is really supportive act. That's why I am thinking to request one before they change their mind. Do you agree? Any complications?
> 
> Thanks


if you move to another regional area DIBP won't mind

if you move to a non-regional area, expect deportation and a ban, and you'll never get the 887


----------



## talexpat

TheExpatriate said:


> if you move to another regional area DIBP won't mind
> 
> if you move to a non-regional area, expect deportation and a ban, and you'll never get the 887


Thanks *TheExpatriate*,

So the rule/exception to move to a different regional area other than one which nominated you is NOT new? 

The priority is to get a job in any of the regional areas. Release letters can be requested at ease.


----------



## _shel

talexpat said:


> Thanks *TheExpatriate*,
> 
> So the rule/exception to move to a different regional area other than one which nominated you is NOT new?
> 
> The priority is to get a job in any of the regional areas. Release letters can be requested at ease.


 They must still be in a regional area. Where are they currently living?


----------



## talexpat

_shel said:


> They must still be in a regional area. Where are they currently living?


Dear, Visa was granted just last week. They are NOT living in regional area as of now.

Nominating region has been informed already that they plan to relocate within 6 months due to medical problem with wife. But we are waiting for DIBP to agree on this.

Thanks.


----------



## _shel

talexpat said:


> Dear, Visa was granted just last week. They are NOT living in regional area as of now.
> 
> Nominating region has been informed already that they plan to relocate within 6 months due to medical problem with wife. But we are waiting for DIBP to agree on this.
> 
> Thanks.


 Where are they living, simple question really and dont call me dear


----------



## talexpat

_shel said:


> where are they living, simple question really and dont call me dear


glenroy, vic


----------



## TheExpatriate

a release letter for 489 - unlike 190 - does not allow you to live in non-regional (or non-designated in case of 489 FS) ..... it releases you from this region, but - unlike 190 - your visa carries a STRICT regional condition, and criteria to get 887 will NEVER be met, release letter irrelevant here.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

ok ppl so this is a tuffy......what place is best for mechanical engineers to find a job?


----------



## owais83

sanazahidkhan said:


> ok ppl so this is a tuffy......what place is best for mechanical engineers to find a job?


Perth most probably , but the last time I heard; situation was not that good there either.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

owais83 said:


> Perth most probably , but the last time I heard; situation was not that good there either.


yea......perth hmm...what kind of place is perth? like sydney or less expensive? also i want to know if anyone has done research on buying property there? like a small one unit house...how much should we expect to pay for a 2 bed house...?


----------



## owais83

sanazahidkhan said:


> yea......perth hmm...what kind of place is perth? like sydney or less expensive? also i want to know if anyone has done research on buying property there? like a small one unit house...how much should we expect to pay for a 2 bed house...?


I don't know much about buying a property there , but yea it's relatively expensive than lets say Victoria or Canberra , living cost would differ by 15 to 20 percent I must say , but then again this is my limited research , and is based on whatever I just read in different forums and websites .Regarding jobs , Perth is the place where mechanical engineers are usually required, I know that as a I am a mechanical engineer too.you can get an idea about jobs on seek.au .

hope this helps.....


----------



## sanazahidkhan

owais83 said:


> I don't know much about buying a property there , but yea it's relatively expensive than lets say Victoria or Canberra , living cost would differ by 15 to 20 percent I must say , but then again this is my limited research , and is based on whatever I just read in different forums and websites .Regarding jobs , Perth is the place where mechanical engineers are usually required, I know that as a I am a mechanical engineer too.you can get an idea about jobs on seek.au .
> 
> hope this helps.....


thank u for ur input! lets see.....im just hoping that we dont have to sit n eat frm our fortune for long...because i know that hubby will have to start frm scratch in aus.....


----------



## taz_mt

good luck everyone for the upcoming week, starting in a few hours.


----------



## SamSyd

Dear All,

If a dependent had had their Australian student visa rejected in 2001 (on grounds of not a genuine student as per DIAC), what effect this can have on current visa application 189 as a spouse?

Any real experiences quoted will be preferred.

Thanks.


----------



## tumut

sanazahidkhan said:


> ok ppl so this is a tuffy......what place is best for mechanical engineers to find a job?


Hi sanazahidkhan,

Your question cannot be answered straight away as the field of mechanical engineering is quite vast. You get the job based on your experience. Some have experience on process plants doing maintenance, some have experience in project engineering, few have worked on asset integrity, few have worked on design, etc.

So, the chances of securing a job purely depends on whats required by the employer and whether you meet the criteria.

It doesn't really matter where you are based. Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide, Brisbane, Perth and Canberra, all places have equal opportunity of employment. With Perth and Brisbane, you mostly get a role of fly-in, fly-out (if you are into plant maintenance). With Sydney, Melbourne and Adelaide, you get a job that is city based.

Securing a job is your shear luck and contacts in Australia. If you have a reference in the organization where you appear for an interview, you have 80% job secured. I got a job here in Australia sitting overseas just because of my relevant experience and that i had a reference.

What i have learnt after coming to Australia is that the employer wants to see the piece of paper that says that you are qualified. For example, if you have 10 years of hardcore experience in vibration analysis and reliability, but don't have a formal certification, you won't get the job. Therefore, you have to have certifications to secure a job. Here, i would also like to mention that the Australians prefer certifications from Australian Institutes.

When you are coming to Australia for the first time, you need to make sure that you go into a city where you have some relatives or friends that can help you out in finding an odd job to start with. If you are in Sydney and a company in Perth knows that you are the right person that they want, they will surely hire you. Companies here also pay relocation and they will arrange to move you.

I hope this helps.

As far as buying of property is concerned, you can look for all the properties for sale on Real Estate, Property & Homes For Sale - realestate.com.au. This website works just like seek. It shows all the properties for sale from different property agents like elders, prdnationwide, ljhooker etc. 
The cost of property depends on where you are buying it. Normally, the suburbs close to CBD have high property values as the ones closer to the Beach. 
You shall first start off with renting and down the line after 3-6 months, you can work out whats best for you.

Cheers,


----------



## KitKaat

C'mon I want to see the visas grants flooding everywhere in this room ..... here in melbourne the weather is very hot


----------



## sanazahidkhan

tumut said:


> Hi sanazahidkhan,
> 
> Your question cannot be answered straight away as the field of mechanical engineering is quite vast. You get the job based on your experience. Some have experience on process plants doing maintenance, some have experience in project engineering, few have worked on asset integrity, few have worked on design, etc.
> 
> So, the chances of securing a job purely depends on whats required by the employer and whether you meet the criteria.
> 
> It doesn't really matter where you are based. Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide, Brisbane, Perth and Canberra, all places have equal opportunity of employment. With Perth and Brisbane, you mostly get a role of fly-in, fly-out (if you are into plant maintenance). With Sydney, Melbourne and Adelaide, you get a job that is city based.
> 
> Securing a job is your shear luck and contacts in Australia. If you have a reference in the organization where you appear for an interview, you have 80% job secured. I got a job here in Australia sitting overseas just because of my relevant experience and that i had a reference.
> 
> What i have learnt after coming to Australia is that the employer wants to see the piece of paper that says that you are qualified. For example, if you have 10 years of hardcore experience in vibration analysis and reliability, but don't have a formal certification, you won't get the job. Therefore, you have to have certifications to secure a job. Here, i would also like to mention that the Australians prefer certifications from Australian Institutes.
> 
> When you are coming to Australia for the first time, you need to make sure that you go into a city where you have some relatives or friends that can help you out in finding an odd job to start with. If you are in Sydney and a company in Perth knows that you are the right person that they want, they will surely hire you. Companies here also pay relocation and they will arrange to move you.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> As far as buying of property is concerned, you can look for all the properties for sale on Real Estate, Property & Homes For Sale - realestate.com.au. This website works just like seek. It shows all the properties for sale from different property agents like elders, prdnationwide, ljhooker etc.
> The cost of property depends on where you are buying it. Normally, the suburbs close to CBD have high property values as the ones closer to the Beach.
> You shall first start off with renting and down the line after 3-6 months, you can work out whats best for you.
> 
> Cheers,


thank u tumut!! that was such a good detailed reply. and i am getting positive vibes regarding job opportunities for my husband as alhamdulillah he has a vast exp. and also his company has many branches in australia..but mainly in perth. so maybe he should start communicating with his boss as soon as we get our grant


----------



## hanali

To my utter surprise, I got direct grant letter today for 189. I applied on 11-Dec-2014 for me and my wife. I front loaded everything. Each and every doc.
It took two months and five days to get grant.


----------



## taz_mt

hanali said:


> To my utter surprise, I got direct grant letter today for 189. I applied on 11-Dec-2014 for me and my wife. I front loaded everything. Each and every doc.
> It took two months and five days to get grant.


awesome, congrats


----------



## taz_mt

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
ssaifuddin---------03 Feb 2014-----------189---Pak- VISA GRANTED- 12/2/2015
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 13/2/2015
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan---07 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
greenthumbs------28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015
Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
MYI----------------23 Aug 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 28/1/2015
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015
Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
Gullu--------01 Dec 2014 ------189------Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
hanali--------------11 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak
sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189----Pak


----------



## sanazahidkhan

crazyness!!!! mashaAllah hanali!


----------



## XINGSINGH

hanali said:


> To my utter surprise, I got direct grant letter today for 189. I applied on 11-Dec-2014 for me and my wife. I front loaded everything. Each and every doc.
> It took two months and five days to get grant.


Congrats


----------



## KitKaat

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## samy25

congrats................ n m speechless


----------



## owais83

hanali said:


> To my utter surprise, I got direct grant letter today for 189. I applied on 11-Dec-2014 for me and my wife. I front loaded everything. Each and every doc.
> It took two months and five days to get grant.


Congrats dude , you are one lucky person.


----------



## SuperMan1983

hanali said:


> To my utter surprise, I got direct grant letter today for 189. I applied on 11-Dec-2014 for me and my wife. I front loaded everything. Each and every doc.
> It took two months and five days to get grant.


Dear Hanali

I am really happy for you, but

To be honest, yaar what's wrong with our applications. We have applied since June 2014.


----------



## samy25

feeeling very low... trying to hold me back for not to call 'em.......... but i guess i will gonna make the call tonight


----------



## hanali

Alhamdulillah, I was lucky to get grant early.
Thanks everybody for wishes.
Thanks everybody on this forum as I have got so much help from direct and indirect replies and posts.
when you apply, frontload everything. Each single doc. Even the polio vaccine certificate. Don't wait for co to come and ask anything. Provide all docs that you think relevant.
After application, and uploading all docs, get to your business as usual. Don't think too much about grant or something wrong with your case.
Stay focused and remain motivated guys! THE GRANTS ARE COMING.....


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Friends,

By the Grace of the Almighty Allah I have been granted the visas for me and my family.
Received the golden mail this morning alhamdulillah.
I wish all of you speedy grants and successful lives ahead.

You can see my timelines in my signature.
The IED is 23 Jan 2016.

Just have one question if someone can answer who has received the grant recently.
There is a mention of Polio vaccination on the grant letter which I can not fully understand.
Please see below paragraph from my grant letter and advise:

"If you are from one of the countries listed below, or have spent 28 days or longer in these
countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
departing for Australia. Having the vaccination will also assist in eradicating the spread of
polio.
To obtain maximum benefit in assisting with the eradication of the spread of polio, it is
advisable to have the vaccination at least 4 weeks prior to your travel.
Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
Pakistan, Somalia, Syria."

Since I am in KSA for a long time and only visited Pakistan once a year (did not spend 28 days after 5 May 2014), are we still required to get Polio vaccination?

Regards,


----------



## Knowman

taz_mt said:


> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
> ssaifuddin---------03 Feb 2014-----------189---Pak- VISA GRANTED- 12/2/2015
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 13/2/2015
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
> sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
> King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan---07 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> greenthumbs------28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015
> Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
> taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
> MYI----------------23 Aug 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 28/1/2015
> mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015
> Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
> Gullu--------01 Dec 2014 ------189------Pak
> mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> hanali--------------11 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak
> sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189----Pak



Hi taz_mt, 
Can i be added to this list as well. Thanks.


----------



## KitKaat

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By the Grace of the Almighty Allah I have been granted the visas for me and my family.
> Received the golden mail this morning alhamdulillah.
> I wish all of you speedy grants and successful lives ahead.
> 
> You can see my timelines in my signature.
> The IED is 23 Jan 2016.
> 
> Just have one question if someone can answer who has received the grant recently.
> There is a mention of Polio vaccination on the grant letter which I can not fully understand.
> Please see below paragraph from my grant letter and advise:
> 
> "If you are from one of the countries listed below, or have spent 28 days or longer in these
> countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
> departing for Australia. Having the vaccination will also assist in eradicating the spread of
> polio.
> To obtain maximum benefit in assisting with the eradication of the spread of polio, it is
> advisable to have the vaccination at least 4 weeks prior to your travel.
> Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
> Pakistan, Somalia, Syria."
> 
> Since I am in KSA for a long time and only visited Pakistan once a year (did not spend 28 days after 5 May 2014), are we still required to get Polio vaccination?
> 
> Regards,


Mashallah I had this feeling today that we will see some grants.... congratulations !!!! you deserve it  good luck in Australia


----------



## gullu

hanali said:


> To my utter surprise, I got direct grant letter today for 189. I applied on 11-Dec-2014 for me and my wife. I front loaded everything. Each and every doc.
> It took two months and five days to get grant.


Unbelievable .. Congratulations!!


----------



## gullu

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By the Grace of the Almighty Allah I have been granted the visas for me and my family.
> Received the golden mail this morning alhamdulillah.
> I wish all of you speedy grants and successful lives ahead.
> 
> You can see my timelines in my signature.
> The IED is 23 Jan 2016.
> 
> Just have one question if someone can answer who has received the grant recently.
> There is a mention of Polio vaccination on the grant letter which I can not fully understand.
> Please see below paragraph from my grant letter and advise:
> 
> "If you are from one of the countries listed below, or have spent 28 days or longer in these
> countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
> departing for Australia. Having the vaccination will also assist in eradicating the spread of
> polio.
> To obtain maximum benefit in assisting with the eradication of the spread of polio, it is
> advisable to have the vaccination at least 4 weeks prior to your travel.
> Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
> Pakistan, Somalia, Syria."
> 
> Since I am in KSA for a long time and only visited Pakistan once a year (did not spend 28 days after 5 May 2014), are we still required to get Polio vaccination?
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations!!


----------



## gullu

Knowman said:


> Hi taz_mt,
> Can i be added to this list as well. Thanks.


Hi,
I have added you in Google Docs HR Countries Tracker Sheet

http://goo.gl/ks05ff


----------



## samy25

congrats abu yahya


----------



## samy25

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
ssaifuddin---------03 Feb 2014-----------189---Pak- VISA GRANTED- 12/2/2015
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 13/2/2015
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan---07 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
greenthumbs------28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015
Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
MYI----------------23 Aug 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 28/1/2015
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015
Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
Gullu--------01 Dec 2014 ------189------Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
hanali--------------11 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak
sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189- Pak
Knowman------------11 feb 2015--------189 Pak..

updated


----------



## SuperMan1983

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By the Grace of the Almighty Allah I have been granted the visas for me and my family.
> Received the golden mail this morning alhamdulillah.
> I wish all of you speedy grants and successful lives ahead.
> 
> You can see my timelines in my signature.
> The IED is 23 Jan 2016.
> 
> Just have one question if someone can answer who has received the grant recently.
> There is a mention of Polio vaccination on the grant letter which I can not fully understand.
> Please see below paragraph from my grant letter and advise:
> 
> "If you are from one of the countries listed below, or have spent 28 days or longer in these
> countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
> departing for Australia. Having the vaccination will also assist in eradicating the spread of
> polio.
> To obtain maximum benefit in assisting with the eradication of the spread of polio, it is
> advisable to have the vaccination at least 4 weeks prior to your travel.
> Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
> Pakistan, Somalia, Syria."
> 
> Since I am in KSA for a long time and only visited Pakistan once a year (did not spend 28 days after 5 May 2014), are we still required to get Polio vaccination?
> 
> Regards,


Wow Congrats !


----------



## mshoaib

Hi All

I (alone) will be flying to Sydney from Karachi on 27/Feb 2015 via Emirates. 

Is there anyone flying on the same date? 

Would appreciate if someone can share a checklist of to do things before/after arrival at Sydney.

Regards

mshoaib


----------



## KitKaat

Mashallah 2 grants today ! .... inshallah tomorrow some more grants .... ppl don't give up ...


----------



## Abu_Yahya

KitKaat said:


> Mashallah I had this feeling today that we will see some grants.... congratulations !!!! you deserve it  good luck in Australia


Thanks KitKaat!
I hope your grant is next now inshaAllah.

Regards,


----------



## malisajj

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By the Grace of the Almighty Allah I have been granted the visas for me and my family.
> Received the golden mail this morning alhamdulillah.
> I wish all of you speedy grants and successful lives ahead.
> 
> You can see my timelines in my signature.
> The IED is 23 Jan 2016.
> 
> Just have one question if someone can answer who has received the grant recently.
> There is a mention of Polio vaccination on the grant letter which I can not fully understand.
> Please see below paragraph from my grant letter and advise:
> 
> "If you are from one of the countries listed below, or have spent 28 days or longer in these
> countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
> departing for Australia. Having the vaccination will also assist in eradicating the spread of
> polio.
> To obtain maximum benefit in assisting with the eradication of the spread of polio, it is
> advisable to have the vaccination at least 4 weeks prior to your travel.
> Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
> Pakistan, Somalia, Syria."
> 
> Since I am in KSA for a long time and only visited Pakistan once a year (did not spend 28 days after 5 May 2014), are we still required to get Polio vaccination?
> 
> Regards,


Congrats on receiving the golden email

As per the statement above you are not required to get polio vaccination. However i am living in UAE and DIBP requested me to submit vaccination certificate. A few other recent applicants living in UAE have also been asked for PVC. So I suggest its better to get it to be on the safe side. If you are visiting Pakistan before Aus trip, then should be able to get it for free from there otherwise should be possible to get it from Saudi as well. I got mine from UAE.


----------



## KitKaat

Abu_Yahya said:


> Thanks KitKaat!
> I hope your grant is next now inshaAllah.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Abu Yahya, Inshallah may god hear from you


----------



## KitKaat

malisajj said:


> Congrats on receiving the golden email
> 
> As per the statement above you are not required to get polio vaccination. However i am living in UAE and DIBP requested me to submit vaccination certificate. A few other recent applicants living in UAE jave also been asked for PVC. So I suggest its better to get it to be on the safe side. If you are visiting Pakistan before Aus trip, then should be able to get it for free from there otherwise should be possible to get it from Saudi as well. I got mine from UAE.


Is Egypt included as well? my partner lived there since 2013, didn't travel anywhere


----------



## Abu_Yahya

malisajj said:


> Congrats on receiving the golden email
> 
> As per the statement above you are not required to get polio vaccination. However i am living in UAE and DIBP requested me to submit vaccination certificate. A few other recent applicants living in UAE jave also been asked for PVC. So I suggest its better to get it to be on the safe side. If you are visiting Pakistan before Aus trip, then should be able to get it for free from there otherwise should be possible to get it from Saudi as well. I got mine from UAE.


Thanks malisajj!
I have enough time to make the first entry so will arrange from Pakistan.

Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

KitKaat said:


> Is Egypt included as well? my partner lived there since 2013, didn't travel anywhere


No. Egypt is not in that list. So you should be OK without it.

Regards,


----------



## KitKaat

Abu_Yahya said:


> No. Egypt is not in that list. So you should be OK without it.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks, hope so


----------



## malisajj

KitKaat said:


> Is Egypt included as well? my partner lived there since 2013, didn't travel anywhere


Egypt is not included. Only the following countries where there have been recent cases of polio:
Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
Pakistan, Somalia, Syria.


----------



## malisajj

hanali said:


> To my utter surprise, I got direct grant letter today for 189. I applied on 11-Dec-2014 for me and my wife. I front loaded everything. Each and every doc.
> It took two months and five days to get grant.


Congratulations. Should be the fastest grant time for high risk countries


----------



## KitKaat

malisajj said:


> Egypt is not included. Only the following countries where there have been recent cases of polio:
> Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
> Pakistan, Somalia, Syria.


Thanks


----------



## QasimAslam

girlaussie said:


> The checklist you mentioned is more relevant if someone plans to move permanently. As the guy planning to visit for two weeks only so below is not required:
> 
> - Apply & get your medicare card.
> 
> - Apply for your tax file number.
> 
> - Apply for Car License.
> 
> - Change of address – inform your bank, taxation office, investments, insurance, friends and family, etc. of your change in address.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks. Just mentioned in case he need. Ultimately he will move permanently some day.


----------



## Leb

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By the Grace of the Almighty Allah I have been granted the visas for me and my family.
> Received the golden mail this morning alhamdulillah.
> I wish all of you speedy grants and successful lives ahead.
> 
> You can see my timelines in my signature.
> The IED is 23 Jan 2016.
> 
> Just have one question if someone can answer who has received the grant recently.
> There is a mention of Polio vaccination on the grant letter which I can not fully understand.
> Please see below paragraph from my grant letter and advise:
> 
> "If you are from one of the countries listed below, or have spent 28 days or longer in these
> countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
> departing for Australia. Having the vaccination will also assist in eradicating the spread of
> polio.
> To obtain maximum benefit in assisting with the eradication of the spread of polio, it is
> advisable to have the vaccination at least 4 weeks prior to your travel.
> Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
> Pakistan, Somalia, Syria."
> 
> Since I am in KSA for a long time and only visited Pakistan once a year (did not spend 28 days after 5 May 2014), are we still required to get Polio vaccination?
> 
> Regards,


Congrats Abu Yahya .... Just a question: your signature shows that you logdeg your file in 2011 while our tracking sheet shows Nov. 2013!!
Is there any part I missed?


----------



## QasimAslam

mshoaib said:


> Hi All
> 
> I (alone) will be flying to Sydney from Karachi on 27/Feb 2015 via Emirates.
> 
> Is there anyone flying on the same date?
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can share a checklist of to do things before/after arrival at Sydney.
> 
> Regards
> 
> mshoaib


For checklist, kindly check page 1751 of this thread. I mentioned everything there.


----------



## QasimAslam

hanali said:


> To my utter surprise, I got direct grant letter today for 189. I applied on 11-Dec-2014 for me and my wife. I front loaded everything. Each and every doc.
> It took two months and five days to get grant.


WOW. Record breaking grant for a Pakistani. :jaw:

Our consultants delay things. Every Pakistani who want to apply independently should follow this procedure of frontloading everything.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Leb said:


> Congrats Abu Yahya .... Just a question: your signature shows that you logdeg your file in 2011 while our tracking sheet shows Nov. 2013!!
> Is there any part I missed?


I started the process in 2013 ... signature just updated to show month/year.
Took around 15.5 months in total.

Regards,


----------



## Leb

Abu_Yahya said:


> I started the process in 2013 ... I put 2013 in the start of the signature and rest of the dates show date/month.
> Took around 15.5 months in total.
> 
> Regards,


Thank u for the update. I guess mine is round the corner.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Leb said:


> Thank u for the update. I guess mine is round the corner.


Your timelines are quite similar to mine...hope you get it soon inshaALLAH


----------



## sultanshah

hanali said:


> To my utter surprise, I got direct grant letter today for 189. I applied on 11-Dec-2014 for me and my wife. I front loaded everything. Each and every doc.
> It took two months and five days to get grant.


Hey congrats..I am also electrical engineer..please can you tell me complete list what documents you uploaded?...It would be very helpful for me..

Regards


----------



## Knowman

gullu said:


> Hi,
> I have added you in Google Docs HR Countries Tracker Sheet
> 
> http://goo.gl/ks05ff



Thanks so much Gullu


----------



## Knowman

samy25 said:


> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
> ssaifuddin---------03 Feb 2014-----------189---Pak- VISA GRANTED- 12/2/2015
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 13/2/2015
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
> sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
> King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan---07 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> greenthumbs------28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015
> Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
> taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
> MYI----------------23 Aug 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 28/1/2015
> mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015
> Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
> Gullu--------01 Dec 2014 ------189------Pak
> mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> hanali--------------11 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak
> sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189- Pak
> Knowman------------11 feb 2015--------189 Pak..
> 
> updated




Thanks Samy25


----------



## hanali

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By the Grace of the Almighty Allah I have been granted the visas for me and my family.
> Received the golden mail this morning alhamdulillah.
> I wish all of you speedy grants and successful lives ahead.
> 
> You can see my timelines in my signature.
> The IED is 23 Jan 2016.
> 
> Just have one question if someone can answer who has received the grant recently.
> There is a mention of Polio vaccination on the grant letter which I can not fully understand.
> Please see below paragraph from my grant letter and advise:
> 
> "If you are from one of the countries listed below, or have spent 28 days or longer in these
> countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
> departing for Australia. Having the vaccination will also assist in eradicating the spread of
> polio.
> To obtain maximum benefit in assisting with the eradication of the spread of polio, it is
> advisable to have the vaccination at least 4 weeks prior to your travel.
> Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
> Pakistan, Somalia, Syria."
> 
> Since I am in KSA for a long time and only visited Pakistan once a year (did not spend 28 days after 5 May 2014), are we still required to get Polio vaccination?
> 
> Regards,


It means if you are in one of these countries or visited any of these countries for more than 28 days, you need to provide Polio Vaccine Certificate as supplement to your health fitness checks.


----------



## ssaifuddin

As Salaam u Alykum All

My daughter passport number is not updated, where as I already upload her 929 form on 14th Jan 2015.
I got grant after 1 month 12th Feb 2015. 

Please advise about the above.

Should I email to CO or VEVO?

if VEVO then what is the email of VEVO? 

regards
Saifuddin 



QasimAslam said:


> if you already uploaded the form, wait for a week. If it is still not updated, call them and check if they received the form already, and when it will be updated. This doesn't take much time.


----------



## hanali

sultanshah said:


> Hey congrats..I am also electrical engineer..please can you tell me complete list what documents you uploaded?...It would be very helpful for me..
> 
> Regards


Required docs do not differ whether you are electrical engineer or some other professional.

You provide following.
Passport, cnic and birth certificate for you and wife
All educational certificates and marks sheets/transcripts
Assessment letter
English language proof
Job reference letters from HR, your managers from all jobs or as many as you can arrange.
Any transfer or promotion order from HR.
If you are paying tax, then better to put tax return form and tax registration certificate.
Job pay slips from all jobs or as many as you can arrange. At least 3 payslips for each year.
Bank statement from all banks where you maintained account for all jobs.
Police certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 or more months, one from any place in Pakistan where you stayed.
Medical certificate from designated clinics.
Polio vaccine certificate from designated government hospitals.
I uploaded Pakistan engineering council registration also. Depends on profession.
Visa and foreign ID Card from the authority (I attached from UAE and Saudi).
Marriage registration certificate from NADRA.
And whatever other latter you may think relevant to substantiate your claim of job or education or something else.

Maybe I'm forgetting something here... I don't remember.

Hope it helps.

Wish all waiting fellas speedy grants.


----------



## sultanshah

hanali said:


> Required docs do not differ whether you are electrical engineer or some other professional.
> 
> You provide following.
> Passport, cnic and birth certificate for you and wife
> All educational certificates and marks sheets/transcripts
> Assessment letter
> English language proof
> Job reference letters from HR, your managers from all jobs or as many as you can arrange.
> Any transfer or promotion order from HR.
> If you are paying tax, then better to put tax return form and tax registration certificate.
> Job pay slips from all jobs or as many as you can arrange. At least 3 payslips for each year.
> Bank statement from all banks where you maintained account for all jobs.
> Police certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 or more months, one from any place in Pakistan where you stayed.
> Medical certificate from designated clinics.
> Polio vaccine certificate from designated government hospitals.
> I uploaded Pakistan engineering council registration also. Depends on profession.
> Visa and foreign ID Card from the authority (I attached from UAE and Saudi).
> Marriage registration certificate from NADRA.
> And whatever other latter you may think relevant to substantiate your claim of job or education or something else.
> 
> Maybe I'm forgetting something here... I don't remember.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Wish all waiting fellas speedy grants.


Salam

Well I uploaded more evidence then this. PEC plus renewal card, drivers license. PCC for last 20 years as I live in Islamabad from child hood so only one PCC for last 20 years. I have applied on 11 Jan 2015, lets see what happens, so when are you planning to go and which city, I am related to building construction industry as electrical engineer, and you? you from which city? maybe we can get in touch with each other if possible.

Regards


----------



## samzmavz

updating list with my details. 

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
ssaifuddin---------03 Feb 2014-----------189---Pak- VISA GRANTED- 12/2/2015
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 13/2/2015
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan---07 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
greenthumbs------28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015
Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
MYI----------------23 Aug 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 28/1/2015
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015
Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
Gullu--------01 Dec 2014 ------189------Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
hanali--------------11 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak
sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189- Pak
Knowman------------11 feb 2015--------189 Pak
Samzmavz-----------02 Dec 2015-------189 Pak


----------



## hanali

sultanshah said:


> Salam
> 
> Well I uploaded more evidence then this. PEC plus renewal card, drivers license. PCC for last 20 years as I live in Islamabad from child hood so only one PCC for last 20 years. I have applied on 11 Jan 2015, lets see what happens, so when are you planning to go and which city, I am related to building construction industry as electrical engineer, and you? you from which city? maybe we can get in touch with each other if possible.
> 
> Regards


No definite plans so far regarding date of travel. Melbourne might be the city for me. Though have friends in Adelaide and Sydney too. But no definite plans yet.


----------



## gullu

Did you apply on 02 Dec 2015? But How? 



samzmavz said:


> updating list with my details.
> 
> Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak
> Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
> Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
> Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015
> Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
> Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
> carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
> ssaifuddin---------03 Feb 2014-----------189---Pak- VISA GRANTED- 12/2/2015
> expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 13/2/2015
> SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
> sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
> Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
> King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
> Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
> Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
> amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
> jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
> SanaZahid Khan---07 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
> jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
> ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia
> Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
> greenthumbs------28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
> JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
> SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
> MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015
> Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
> taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
> MYI----------------23 Aug 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 28/1/2015
> mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015
> Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak
> talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
> ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
> Gullu--------01 Dec 2014 ------189------Pak
> mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak
> emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
> hanali--------------11 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015
> Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak
> sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189- Pak
> Knowman------------11 feb 2015--------189 Pak
> Samzmavz-----------02 Dec 2015-------189 Pak


----------



## QasimAslam

ssaifuddin said:


> As Salaam u Alykum All
> 
> My daughter passport number is not updated, where as I already upload her 929 form on 14th Jan 2015.
> I got grant after 1 month 12th Feb 2015.
> 
> Please advise about the above.
> 
> Should I email to CO or VEVO?
> 
> if VEVO then what is the email of VEVO?
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


I think you need to call the DIBP. Tell them your TRN or Grant number. Tell them you uploaded on immiaccount or emailed the form to the team/CO on 14th january, have they received it. If they tell you, they received it. Ask them, has the new passport number been updated in their database. If it is not updated tell them to update it asap. Also tell them Vevo is not updated. 

You need to email or call the team. VEVO is only a site linked to their database like immiaccount. 

Call DIBP on +61731367000 at 4 AM PST. 
Before calling them send form 929 again by email to your CO/team today. 

Hope this will help.


----------



## owais83

gullu said:


> Did you apply on 02 Dec 2015? But How?


Obviously ,he has a time machine.....duh


----------



## Green 3

hii I am new to this forum.i am March 2014 applicant visa 189.co contacted me on in April n asked for medicals n pcc.then team 13 asked me for form 80 and 1221.everything was uploaded n external checks starts in June I believe.then again I was asked for pcc in October.now I am contacted by a case officer from team 33 to submit again form 80,1221 n updated resume.i am unable to understand y they r asking documents again n again and where my case actually lies.plz seniors help.


----------



## sultanshah

Green 3 said:


> hii I am new to this forum.i am March 2014 applicant visa 189.co contacted me on in April n asked for medicals n pcc.then team 13 asked me for form 80 and 1221.everything was uploaded n external checks starts in June I believe.then again I was asked for pcc in October.now I am contacted by a case officer from team 33 to submit again form 80,1221 n updated resume.i am unable to understand y they r asking documents again n again and where my case actually lies.plz seniors help.


brother just do as you are told and do it immediately..it is in your favour and your grant is just around the corner


----------



## 100junaid

hanali said:


> Required docs do not differ whether you are electrical engineer or some other professional.
> 
> You provide following.
> Passport, cnic and birth certificate for you and wife
> All educational certificates and marks sheets/transcripts
> Assessment letter
> English language proof
> Job reference letters from HR, your managers from all jobs or as many as you can arrange.
> Any transfer or promotion order from HR.
> If you are paying tax, then better to put tax return form and tax registration certificate.
> Job pay slips from all jobs or as many as you can arrange. At least 3 payslips for each year.
> Bank statement from all banks where you maintained account for all jobs.
> Police certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 or more months, one from any place in Pakistan where you stayed.
> Medical certificate from designated clinics.
> Polio vaccine certificate from designated government hospitals.
> I uploaded Pakistan engineering council registration also. Depends on profession.
> Visa and foreign ID Card from the authority (I attached from UAE and Saudi).
> Marriage registration certificate from NADRA.
> And whatever other latter you may think relevant to substantiate your claim of job or education or something else.
> 
> Maybe I'm forgetting something here... I don't remember.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Wish all waiting fellas speedy grants.


hey brother ur information is valuable,

i applied for 189 on 20 jan 2015 and thinking to frontload every thing as u suggested.

just tell me did u also frontload form 80???


----------



## tumut

Green 3 said:


> hii I am new to this forum.i am March 2014 applicant visa 189.co contacted me on in April n asked for medicals n pcc.then team 13 asked me for form 80 and 1221.everything was uploaded n external checks starts in June I believe.then again I was asked for pcc in October.now I am contacted by a case officer from team 33 to submit again form 80,1221 n updated resume.i am unable to understand y they r asking documents again n again and where my case actually lies.plz seniors help.


Hi Green 3,

I think we are in the same boat except that i had applied in Feb, 2014. I was told in July 2014 that my case is under ECS. In November, Team 8, Adelaide asked for AFP National police certificate for my wife. Last week on 12th Feb, a new case office from Brisbane asked for updated form 80, 1221 and CV. Amazingly, i got the e-mail from Team 8, Adelaide, but had a new CO based in Brisbane. They even asked to reply back to the e-mail address for GSM Brisbane.
Don't know whats happening here as one CO looked after my case for almost a year and now suddenly there is a new CO. I am lost :confused2::crazy::frusty:

Cheers,


----------



## tumut

mshoaib said:


> Hi All
> 
> I (alone) will be flying to Sydney from Karachi on 27/Feb 2015 via Emirates.
> 
> Is there anyone flying on the same date?
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can share a checklist of to do things before/after arrival at Sydney.
> 
> Regards
> 
> mshoaib


Hi mshoaib,

Welcome to Aussie Land. Things you need to do are below and are in priority sequence according to me. 

1- Find a place to stay. Not a hotel accommodation but a unit, house, apartment, etc.
2- Get a Bank account. All the banks are good. Most of the people have their accounts with Common Wealth Bank, but its not a must. You can go to Westpac, ANZ, Bendigo, Common Wealth Bank, etc.
3- See Medicare & Get your medicare card.
4- Get your Tax File Number (TFN) and see Centre Link office to get yourself registered.
5- Start looking for a job.
6- Look around the city on a weekend (when no one works here in Aus )
7- Get your Aussie Drivers License.

Cheers,


----------



## ssaifuddin

As Salaam u Alykum

I am able to check visa info on VEVO by grant number but unable to see the same with TRN.
When I enter TRN it says no info found.

Is there any problem?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## samzmavz

updated with correct timelines. thanks gullu for pointing out 
Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak
Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015
Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria
Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015
Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon
Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak
carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
ssaifuddin---------03 Feb 2014-----------189---Pak- VISA GRANTED- 12/2/2015
expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 13/2/2015
SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015
sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015
King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015
Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak
amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015
jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak
SanaZahid Khan---07 Jun 2014--------189----Pak
jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak
ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia
Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak
greenthumbs------28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015
JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak
SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak
MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015
Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som
taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak
MYI----------------23 Aug 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 28/1/2015
mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015
Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak
talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak
ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak
Gullu--------01 Dec 2014 ------189------Pak
mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak
emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak
hanali--------------11 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015
Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak
sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189- Pak
Knowman------------11 feb 2015--------189 Pak
Samzmavz-----------02 Dec 2014-------189 Pak


----------



## Green 3

tumut said:


> Hi Green 3,
> 
> I think we are in the same boat except that i had applied in Feb, 2014. I was told in July 2014 that my case is under ECS. In November, Team 8, Adelaide asked for AFP National police certificate for my wife. Last week on 12th Feb, a new case office from Brisbane asked for updated form 80, 1221 and CV. Amazingly, i got the e-mail from Team 8, Adelaide, but had a new CO based in Brisbane. They even asked to reply back to the e-mail address for GSM Brisbane.
> Don't know whats happening here as one CO looked after my case for almost a year and now suddenly there is a new CO. I am lost :confused2::crazy::frusty:
> 
> Cheers,


Hii tumut.did u call DIAC to know the status of ur application?is it still in ESC?


----------



## taz_mt

any grants?


----------



## Leb

taz_mt said:


> any grants?


Not me😞😞😞


----------



## samy25

let me share my exp which made me more dead and took away newly born hopes 

i called today morning.. initial same conversation like many time before.. then i asked to confirm me if ECS has been completed or not? 

the answer was my application is with internal processing... i try to confirmed that it means my application still with ECS and the lady said , NO, it is with routine check. call dropped accidentally(i have signal issues) 

i called up again with faster heartbeat assuming that olalaaaa ecs are done.. this time some other person was there.. again initial conversation same and this time i got the response that my application still with ECS.. and it may take 8 months....  

Do not know what is right... but i am dead sure that calling not helping in my case and i am not going to call again...


----------



## sanazahidkhan

samy25 said:


> let me share my exp which made me more dead and took away newly born hopes
> 
> i called today morning.. initial same conversation like many time before.. then i asked to confirm me if ECS has been completed or not?
> 
> the answer was my application is with internal processing... i try to confirmed that it means my application still with ECS and the lady said , NO, it is with routine check. call dropped accidentally(i have signal issues)
> 
> i called up again with faster heartbeat assuming that olalaaaa ecs are done.. this time some other person was there.. again initial conversation same and this time i got the response that my application still with ECS.. and it may take 8 months....
> 
> Do not know what is right... but i am dead sure that calling not helping in my case and i am not going to call again...


ok so the first one said that ur app is not in esc...and second said it IS in esc. this means even they dont know whats going on. so samy just relax ok? And we shud always have faith in Allah because we KNOW that whatever he has planned for us is the best. and we should continue to pray to HIM that HE does what is best in our favor. the grant will come. in sha Allah. whats the rush? arent u in saudi arabia? the life here isnt that bad. cmon. i know u can wait.


----------



## sultanshah

samy25 said:


> let me share my exp which made me more dead and took away newly born hopes
> 
> i called today morning.. initial same conversation like many time before.. then i asked to confirm me if ECS has been completed or not?
> 
> the answer was my application is with internal processing... i try to confirmed that it means my application still with ECS and the lady said , NO, it is with routine check. call dropped accidentally(i have signal issues)
> 
> i called up again with faster heartbeat assuming that olalaaaa ecs are done.. this time some other person was there.. again initial conversation same and this time i got the response that my application still with ECS.. and it may take 8 months....
> 
> Do not know what is right... but i am dead sure that calling not helping in my case and i am not going to call again...


you shouldnt straight away ask them about ESC. when they hear about ESC they simply answer without checking. Just ask them politely that I applied on this date and I want to know the status of my application. this might help


----------



## samy25

yeah u guys are right... but i am just now not that hopeful for a speedy grant

Allah knows better and best for us..

@sana no, i am in pak and there is no rush but i cant handle this wait thing


----------



## hanali

100junaid said:


> hey brother ur information is valuable,
> 
> i applied for 189 on 20 jan 2015 and thinking to frontload every thing as u suggested.
> 
> just tell me did u also frontload form 80???


Yes, I uploaded form 80 also. And most important is that I explained gaps in education dates and a few more points in the last section. So that all details and dates were in order and case officer did not have anything to ask.

Form 80 for my wife and form 1221 for me was never submitted by me or asked by DIBP.


----------



## hanali

tumut said:


> Hi Green 3,
> 
> I think we are in the same boat except that i had applied in Feb, 2014. I was told in July 2014 that my case is under ECS. In November, Team 8, Adelaide asked for AFP National police certificate for my wife. Last week on 12th Feb, a new case office from Brisbane asked for updated form 80, 1221 and CV. Amazingly, i got the e-mail from Team 8, Adelaide, but had a new CO based in Brisbane. They even asked to reply back to the e-mail address for GSM Brisbane.
> Don't know whats happening here as one CO looked after my case for almost a year and now suddenly there is a new CO. I am lost :confused2::crazy::frusty:
> 
> Cheers,


I believe the applications are assigned to teams and in a team different people look at your application.

Do not panic or get disheartened. Its the process only and believe me you will get grant soon.


----------



## tumut

Green 3 said:


> Hii tumut.did u call DIAC to know the status of ur application?is it still in ESC?


Hi Green 3,

I haven't tried reaching DIBP. After looking at what happened with samy25 today, i don't have high hopes from them. I sent them the information last friday. I will probably wait for another week or so before ringing the bell.

Cheers,


----------



## tumut

Hi guys,

I have often seen people saying that the grant is around the corner. So i decided to go to that corner and see the grant for myself instead of waiting for it to come to me. lane:lane:lane::car::car::car:lane:lane:lane:

But when i reached the corner, i found that the corner is turning and turning and turning and then found myself circling and circling. :roll:

Looks like the grant is around the round about :juggle:


----------



## samy25

tumut said:


> Hi Green 3,
> 
> I haven't tried reaching DIBP. After looking at what happened with samy25 today, i don't have high hopes from them. I sent them the information last friday. I will probably wait for another week or so before ringing the bell.
> 
> Cheers,


i do not know you should relate to what happened to me or not but yes i feel that you are right to wait for another week and then you have solid reason to to ask for the recently provided documents status..

must have some query to ask , directly asking about ESC was not the good idea , i guess


----------



## KitKaat

tumut said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have often seen people saying that the grant is around the corner. So i decided to go to that corner and see the grant for myself instead of waiting for it to come to me. lane:lane:lane::car::car::car:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> But when i reached the corner, i found that the corner is turning and turning and turning and then found myself circling and circling. :roll:
> 
> Looks like the grant is around the round about :juggle:




Omg thats was very funny hahahahaha ya allah what happened to us ... these visas makes us tensed and crazy ...... its okey one day that corner will turn into grant letter instead of the round about lol


----------



## tumut

samy25 said:


> i do not know you should relate to what happened to me or not but yes i feel that you are right to wait for another week and then you have solid reason to to ask for the recently provided documents status..
> 
> must have some query to ask , directly asking about ESC was not the good idea , i guess


Hi samy25,

I have some ideas in head, what to ask for but will give this some time so atleast they have some time to look at the documents.

Cheers,


----------



## mashaikh

samy25 said:


> yeah u guys are right... but i am just now not that hopeful for a speedy grant
> 
> Allah knows better and best for us..
> 
> @sana no, i am in pak and there is no rush but i cant handle this wait thing


Guys,, have some patience.. dont know why ppl are getting so impatient.. these days the average time is 12 to 14 months.. so have this much patience.. In my time.. it took 21 months and average time was 18 months.... Atleast you guys are getting the grants very quickly compared to earlier applications.. Have faith and enjoy your time.


----------



## samy25

mashaikh said:


> Guys,, have some patience.. dont know why ppl are getting so impatient.. these days the average time is 12 to 14 months.. so have this much patience.. In my time.. it took 21 months and average time was 18 months.... Atleast you guys are getting the grants very quickly compared to earlier applications.. Have faith and enjoy your time.


human nature.. we dont look towards worse time line of HR applicants , we tend to envy who are getting 2, 3 ,n atleast in 6 months 

i dont know about others but i cannot handle the uncertain time line.. plus yes, people have reasons may be to be impatient. May ALLAH hear all of us and i believe HE Does.


----------



## Mack1982

Check my mail today... Received the Grant letter on the 12th of Feb.


----------



## hanali

mashaikh said:


> Guys,, have some patience.. dont know why ppl are getting so impatient.. these days the average time is 12 to 14 months.. so have this much patience.. In my time.. it took 21 months and average time was 18 months.... Atleast you guys are getting the grants very quickly compared to earlier applications.. Have faith and enjoy your time.


The times vary from person to person and cannot be related. Every case is unique.

Some person needs to give more evidence. Someone did not submit the basic required docs. For someone like me its sheer luck (even after giving all required Docs, I believe).

Only thing that all of applicants can do is apply and provide all required docs and return to normal life. Business as usual.

Then wait with patience for the grant. The grants will come anyway on the predestined day....


----------



## Effindi

*Perception about Security Checks for Pakistani Applicants for 189*

Dear Friends

I was under impression for quite long that there are delays due to security checks (12-18 months) for Pakistani 189 applicants. Well this is not true. I am sharing my personal experience to help people not to lose hopes. I called the immigration office couple of days ago for clarification regarding some additional documents/evidences request. Later during the call I asked the officer as to what is the tentative timeline. I referred to the confusion and variation in timelines of Pakistani applicants that I feel it’s going to take about 12-18 months for security checks. She replied to me no that is not applicable to you. I can’t say for sure that it was specific to me or all the Pakistani/HRC applicants but that confirms that it’s not always the case. Recently I had seen a post in one of the threads a Pakistani applicant getting direct grant for 189.

Now I have a question in my mind regarding my case. I have full filled all the requirements and only my medical report is to be updated by the doctor this week. When can I expect the visa grant approximately? Any experience? 

Best Regards,


----------



## KitKaat

Mack1982 said:


> Check my mail today... Received the Grant letter on the 12th of Feb.


Congratulations Mack !! 


when did your application referred to the ESC and when did it come back?

good luck


----------



## gullu

Mack1982 said:


> Check my mail today... Received the Grant letter on the 12th of Feb.


Are you trying to say that you didn't check email in last 5 days? :confused2:

How do you survive on Earth?


----------



## expat.ict

Hi Guys,

I got an email from GSM brisbaine from some officer I think, attached were the two files, and the email said as requesting additional information

the name of the files are:

IMMI Request for More Information (this one talks about so many things)
IMMI Request Checklist and Details (this one I think mention that what is required and its details)

I was asked to provide form 1221 and CV/resume, I had already provided form 80 which already contains the information which is being asked in "form 1221 and in CV".

Can anyone advise why would they ask for form 1221 when form 80 already submitted and is there any specific format of CV?? anyone who sent the CV can help me out. I want to upload by tomorrow to avoid any further delay...


----------



## QasimAslam

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got an email from GSM brisbaine from some officer I think, attached were the two files, and the email said as requesting additional information
> 
> the name of the files are:
> 
> IMMI Request for More Information (this one talks about so many things)
> IMMI Request Checklist and Details (this one I think mention that what is required and its details)
> 
> I was asked to provide form 1221 and CV/resume, I had already provided form 80 which already contains the information which is being asked in "form 1221 and in CV".
> 
> Can anyone advise why would they ask for form 1221 when form 80 already submitted and is there any specific format of CV?? anyone who sent the CV can help me out. I want to upload by tomorrow to avoid any further delay...



I received the same things from my agent, when they asked for Medical and PCC. Check the checklist on page 2, their required info is mentioned.


----------



## mashaikh

hanali said:


> The times vary from person to person and cannot be related. Every case is unique.
> 
> Some person needs to give more evidence. Someone did not submit the basic required docs. For someone like me its sheer luck (even after giving all required Docs, I believe).
> 
> Only thing that all of applicants can do is apply and provide all required docs and return to normal life. Business as usual.
> 
> Then wait with patience for the grant. The grants will come anyway on the predestined day....


Agree.. In my case also, I uploaded all the documents just after lodging the application and only waited for the Medical & PCC call. During that time, not all case officers were asking for medical and pcc immediately after filing. Best of Luck for all who are waiting.. but remember worrying or becoming impatient will only make you sad.. but do check your case periodically with the department.


----------



## Effindi

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got an email from GSM brisbaine from some officer I think, attached were the two files, and the email said as requesting additional information
> 
> the name of the files are:
> 
> IMMI Request for More Information (this one talks about so many things)
> IMMI Request Checklist and Details (this one I think mention that what is required and its details)
> 
> I was asked to provide form 1221 and CV/resume, I had already provided form 80 which already contains the information which is being asked in "form 1221 and in CV".
> 
> Can anyone advise why would they ask for form 1221 when form 80 already submitted and is there any specific format of CV?? anyone who sent the CV can help me out. I want to upload by tomorrow to avoid any further delay...


Just review the first list where they have mentioned what is required. The detailed one is a standard document that normally contains details on what is expected. It may not refer to all the family members and just as reference. I was asked both Form 80 and 1221 as well. I dont see a reason for doing that because contents are almost the same. However probebly their process might require for some reason. Regarding the CV, i utilized the one i sent for my CDR approval. Good Luck!


----------



## taz_mt

slow day today fro HR applicants, not even a single grant. Hope tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Mack1982

KitKaat said:


> Congratulations Mack !!
> 
> 
> when did your application referred to the ESC and when did it come back?
> 
> good luck


No idea about ESC. Considering the situation of pakistani applicants, I planned to follow up on my application after 1 year.


----------



## hanali

Mack1982 said:


> Check my mail today... Received the Grant letter on the 12th of Feb.


Lol and congratulations...


----------



## Mack1982

gullu said:


> Are you trying to say that you didn't check email in last 5 days? :confused2:
> 
> How do you survive on Earth?


Yeah.... I am lazy... :yawn:


----------



## Mack1982

wow... Even in Australia... Grant letter has my passport number which expired in 2004... reminds me of pak... lol


----------



## Green 3

Mack1982 said:


> No idea about ESC. Considering the situation of pakistani applicants, I planned to follow up on my application after 1 year.


Hi MACK did u ever called DIAC?i m also March applicant with same NOC.1week before I was contacted my new CO asking for form80,form1221,n updated resume again which I submitted before in May 2014.should I call DIAC for my application status?confused:mad


----------



## XINGSINGH

Mack1982 said:


> Check my mail today... Received the Grant letter on the 12th of Feb.


Congrats


----------



## emran

Hey everyone,

Just a quick query. I have received an email from my agent telling me that my family and I have to do Medical.

The document is "IMMI Request Checklist and Details". 

All of us have medical as a check list. But my wife has an additional requirement of Evidence of Functional English which I will be submitting.

There is no mention of Saudi PCC for me. I have submitted Saudi PCC which was valid from December 2013 till Dec 2014. But the CO didn't ask for new Saudi PCC in this checklist. 

So, do you think I just get the Saudi PCC and upload it anyway, or it will not be required?

Thank You,


----------



## hanali

emran said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just a quick query. I have received an email from my agent telling me that my family and I have to do Medical.
> 
> The document is "IMMI Request Checklist and Details".
> 
> All of us have medical as a check list. But my wife has an additional requirement of Evidence of Functional English which I will be submitting.
> 
> There is no mention of Saudi PCC for me. I have submitted Saudi PCC which was valid from December 2013 till Dec 2014. But the CO didn't ask for new Saudi PCC in this checklist.
> 
> So, do you think I just get the Saudi PCC and upload it anyway, or it will not be required?
> 
> Thank You,


I think no need to give new PCC now. If required later, you can provide.


----------



## sultanshah

emran said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just a quick query. I have received an email from my agent telling me that my family and I have to do Medical.
> 
> The document is "IMMI Request Checklist and Details".
> 
> All of us have medical as a check list. But my wife has an additional requirement of Evidence of Functional English which I will be submitting.
> 
> There is no mention of Saudi PCC for me. I have submitted Saudi PCC which was valid from December 2013 till Dec 2014. But the CO didn't ask for new Saudi PCC in this checklist.
> 
> So, do you think I just get the Saudi PCC and upload it anyway, or it will not be required?
> 
> Thank You,


If you had submitted the medicals upfront you would had got the direct grant now.


----------



## Mack1982

Green 3 said:


> Hi MACK did u ever called DIAC?i m also March applicant with same NOC.1week before I was contacted my new CO asking for form80,form1221,n updated resume again which I submitted before in May 2014.should I call DIAC for my application status?confused:mad


If they asked for your form 80 now.. then i would take time. What about medical? Can can follow up but I would say wait 4-5 months..

I never called DIAC... was planning to in June/July 2015..


----------



## Mack1982

Thank you .. all


----------



## bdapplicant

Anyone experiencing problem to check immi account?


----------



## Green 3

Mack1982 said:


> If they asked for your form 80 now.. then i would take time. What about medical? Can can follow up but I would say wait 4-5 months..
> 
> I never called DIAC... was planning to in June/July 2015..


Thanx MACK.yes medical n pcc were requested by co in April n they were done in May.then team 13 asked for form 80 and 1221 and resume in May.in nov CO from team 8 again ask for Pcc from Pakistan as it was expired(6 months)n I was told that my case is in ESC.n now again 1wk before form 80 by new CO.


----------



## taz_mt

bdapplicant said:


> Anyone experiencing problem to check immi account?


clear your browsers history/cache, try again.

if it does not work, clear it again, and restart your PC, and try again.

or try another browser.

these glitches are quite common.


----------



## jfm

samy25 said:


> i do not know you should relate to what happened to me or not but yes i feel that you are right to wait for another week and then you have solid reason to to ask for the recently provided documents status..
> 
> must have some query to ask , directly asking about ESC was not the good idea , i guess


same here, called them today for the first time and was told that my case is in external checks, they wouldn't confirm when they were started or how long they may take. well any way, calling was not a bad experience and they were co-operative to an extent. 
The first time I was contacted by team 13 was in August, 2014 so i can presume my external checks had started around that time.


----------



## expat.ict

QasimAslam said:


> I received the same things from my agent, when they asked for Medical and PCC. Check the checklist on page 2, their required info is mentioned.


Bro, which check list you are referring to?? 
When I see the documetns check list I only see on page the web page where they did not mention the CV thing.....Is there any format for CV? They only asking to put education and employment details in CV


----------



## expat.ict

Effindi said:


> Just review the first list where they have mentioned what is required. The detailed one is a standard document that normally contains details on what is expected. It may not refer to all the family members and just as reference. I was asked both Form 80 and 1221 as well. I dont see a reason for doing that because contents are almost the same. However probebly their process might require for some reason. Regarding the CV, i utilized the one i sent for my CDR approval. Good Luck!


HI Effindi, do you have the format for the CV or is there any official format they expecting??


----------



## sultanshah

How do you know that you have been assigned a case officer.

Regards


----------



## SuperMan1983

Hi all 

One of my friend got his grant today. He is from Pakistan and applied in August 2014

No ESC for him


----------



## XINGSINGH

SuperMan1983 said:


> Hi all
> 
> One of my friend got his grant today. He is from Pakistan and applied in August 2014
> 
> No ESC for him


Congrats superman

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## alpha007

*Zarnab International*

Guys
I have a very bad experience with Zarnab International (Especially with their CEO : Mohsin). I uploaded all documentts/files which they asked for. I wrote my CDRs and uploaded those on their portal clients.zarnab.com. They didn't even applied for Engineers Australia for 2 months even after the time limit mentioned in the signed contract with them.
Whenever i asked them for the reasons for delays then i got below mentioned excuses:

Your all documents are final
Your all docs are uploaded on EA for assessment
WE will apply by tomorrow
EA payment link is down (They repeated it hundred times)

Finally i ended contract with them. I found these people a big liars and kings of lame excuses.


----------



## Mack1982

Green 3 said:


> Thanx MACK.yes medical n pcc were requested by co in April n they were done in May.then team 13 asked for form 80 and 1221 and resume in May.in nov CO from team 8 again ask for Pcc from Pakistan as it was expired(6 months)n I was told that my case is in ESC.n now again 1wk before form 80 by new CO.



Your Medicals were done in May 2014.... Wait till the end of May and then follow up. Ask them about the validity of your medical. Medicals are usually valid for one year.


----------



## samy25

SuperMan1983 said:


> Hi all
> 
> One of my friend got his grant today. He is from Pakistan and applied in August 2014
> 
> No ESC for him


Congrats to him and tell him how lucky he is


----------



## samy25

alpha007 said:


> Guys
> I have a very bad experience with Zarnab International (Especially with their CEO : Mohsin). I uploaded all documentts/files which they asked for. I wrote my CDRs and uploaded those on their portal clients.zarnab.com. They didn't even applied for Engineers Australia for 2 months even after the time limit mentioned in the signed contract with them.
> Whenever i asked them for the reasons for delays then i got below mentioned excuses:
> 
> Your all documents are final
> Your all docs are uploaded on EA for assessment
> WE will apply by tomorrow
> EA payment link is down (They repeated it hundred times)
> 
> Finally i ended contract with them. I found these people a big liars and kings of lame excuses.


you should apply yourself... not to late yet


----------



## SuperMan1983

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats superman
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


Hi Xingsing

I assume that u are wishing me for my friend as I am still waiting for my grant!


----------



## SuperMan1983

alpha007 said:


> Guys
> I have a very bad experience with Zarnab International (Especially with their CEO : Mohsin). I uploaded all documentts/files which they asked for. I wrote my CDRs and uploaded those on their portal clients.zarnab.com. They didn't even applied for Engineers Australia for 2 months even after the time limit mentioned in the signed contract with them.
> Whenever i asked them for the reasons for delays then i got below mentioned excuses:
> 
> Your all documents are final
> Your all docs are uploaded on EA for assessment
> WE will apply by tomorrow
> EA payment link is down (They repeated it hundred times)
> 
> Finally i ended contract with them. I found these people a big liars and kings of lame excuses.


All agents are useless and powerless

Don't trust them!


----------



## samy25

knock knock....???? any grant....?


----------



## hanali

alpha007 said:


> Guys
> I have a very bad experience with Zarnab International (Especially with their CEO : Mohsin). I uploaded all documentts/files which they asked for. I wrote my CDRs and uploaded those on their portal clients.zarnab.com. They didn't even applied for Engineers Australia for 2 months even after the time limit mentioned in the signed contract with them.
> Whenever i asked them for the reasons for delays then i got below mentioned excuses:
> 
> Your all documents are final
> Your all docs are uploaded on EA for assessment
> WE will apply by tomorrow
> EA payment link is down (They repeated it hundred times)
> 
> Finally i ended contract with them. I found these people a big liars and kings of lame excuses.


My sympathies for you for your lost time.

But its not too late yet. You take charge of your affairs and control everything yourself.

When you DO everything and ARRANGE everything yourself, no need for the agent/consultant...

This form is biggest help that comes free of cost. Check different posts/threads. Almost everything is there on forum.

Wish you best for your process.


----------



## hanali

SuperMan1983 said:


> All agents are useless and powerless
> 
> Don't trust them!


I totally agree with superman.

When all they do is forward my docs to DIBP, why should I pay them hefty amounts?

Control your process, save money...


----------



## carry7

*Polio Certificate*

Dear All,

Can anyone tell what is the process of getting polio certificates?

From which hospital can i get one from in Islamabad and Rawalpindi?

What is the cost of 1 polio Certificate?

Thank you.

Regards,

Carry


----------



## taz_mt

samy25 said:


> knock knock....???? any grant....?


two slow days back to back, can't be good.


----------



## hanali

carry7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can anyone tell what is the process of getting polio certificates?
> 
> From which hospital can i get one from in Islamabad and Rawalpindi?
> 
> What is the cost of 1 polio Certificate?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Carry


Polio certificate can be obtained by drinking two drops of polio vaccine at any government hospital.

You take Passport original and CNIC original along with one photocopy each.

The certificate is free of charge.


----------



## carry7

and do we need a NICOP card for travelling to Australia?



hanali said:


> Polio certificate can be obtained by drinking two drops of polio vaccine at any government hospital.
> 
> You take Passport original and CNIC original along with one photocopy each.
> 
> The certificate is free of charge.


----------



## QasimAslam

expat.ict said:


> Bro, which check list you are referring to??
> When I see the documetns check list I only see on page the web page where they did not mention the CV thing.....Is there any format for CV? They only asking to put education and employment details in CV


Dear, i am referring to IMMI Request Checklist and details. Check its page 2. 

It might be different for you. I noticed you haven't provided medical or PCC yet, so it better be medical request.

For CV, there is no special format. Just write as follows: 
- Summary
- Experience Detail (each and every year with companies you worked for)
- Certifications Details
- Local and International Trainings
- Education 
- Courses

Hope this helps.


----------



## fahadyaqoob

I have been asked to provide form 80, 1221 and updated resume. As I have seen some friends have also received these requests. Did anyone get a grant after submitting these requests? If yes, how many days it took?


----------



## gullu

fahadyaqoob said:


> I have been asked to provide form 80, 1221 and updated resume. As I have seen some friends have also received these requests. Did anyone get a grant after submitting these requests? If yes, how many days it took?


Fahad,
There is a sheet for HR applicants which you can check fro reference. Few applicants got grant six to eight months after submitting form 80 and 1221. So it is advisable to upload it upfront to save couple of months.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13-NTwfjK_LalCj1laEQ0CBBxBhokAPPMH4RAjGRVUyw/edit#gid=0


----------



## fahadyaqoob

gullu said:


> Fahad,
> There is a sheet for HR applicants which you can check fro reference. Few applicants got grant six to eight months after submitting form 80 and 1221. So it is advisable to upload it upfront to save couple of months.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13-NTwfjK_LalCj1laEQ0CBBxBhokAPPMH4RAjGRVUyw/edit#gid=0


I have already submitted it before but the trend is they are asking it again (Reason might be if the applicant is more than 8 months, any job change or travel is recorded). Many of the applicant have received it recently, who applied Feb-Apr last year. 

Any of the applicant who have submitted the details again, please confirm if they received the grant or not?


----------



## samy25

carry7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can anyone tell what is the process of getting polio certificates?
> 
> From which hospital can i get one from in Islamabad and Rawalpindi?
> 
> What is the cost of 1 polio Certificate?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Carry


1- Go to PIMS Islamabad
2- ask for polio vaccine counter 
3- show your ID and passport
4- Drink two drops 
5- get a little yellow vaccine card having your name and passport
6-come back home or work


----------



## XINGSINGH

SuperMan1983 said:


> Hi Xingsing
> 
> I assume that u are wishing me for my friend as I am still waiting for my grant!


Yes sir. Good luck to you also

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## samy25

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes sir. Good luck to you also
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


Congratulations  , you got it todayyyy.. ..have party


----------



## amirali1982

Guys I have a friend who wants to apply for 189 visa soon before his age points limit go beyond. The concern he is having is that his wife did not study from an english medium school and he may not be able to provide a proof for functional english language in such short duration. The question is if hes still eligible for applying the visa? is there any extra charge if he will not be able to provide proof of his wife's english functional ability? Is there any way out?


----------



## _shel

amirali1982 said:


> Guys I have a friend who wants to apply for 189 visa soon before his age points limit go beyond. The concern he is having is that his wife did not study from an english medium school and he may not be able to provide a proof for functional english language in such short duration. The question is if hes still eligible for applying the visa? is there any extra charge if he will not be able to provide proof of his wife's english functional ability? Is there any way out?


 Yes she sits an English test or he pays the second VAC


----------



## Knowman

amirali1982 said:


> Guys I have a friend who wants to apply for 189 visa soon before his age points limit go beyond. The concern he is having is that his wife did not study from an english medium school and he may not be able to provide a proof for functional english language in such short duration. The question is if hes still eligible for applying the visa? is there any extra charge if he will not be able to provide proof of his wife's english functional ability? Is there any way out?


Ofcourse he is eligible to apply for 189. his wife needs to score 4.5 in IELTS or else pay AUD 4980.


----------



## hanali

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes sir. Good luck to you also
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


Congrats!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

hanali said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks samy25 and hanali

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## babajani

samy25 said:


> let me share my exp which made me more dead and took away newly born hopes
> 
> i called today morning.. initial same conversation like many time before.. then i asked to confirm me if ECS has been completed or not?
> 
> the answer was my application is with internal processing... i try to confirmed that it means my application still with ECS and the lady said , NO, it is with routine check. call dropped accidentally(i have signal issues)
> 
> i called up again with faster heartbeat assuming that olalaaaa ecs are done.. this time some other person was there.. again initial conversation same and this time i got the response that my application still with ECS.. and it may take 8 months....
> 
> Do not know what is right... but i am dead sure that calling not helping in my case and i am not going to call again...


On a lighter note dear you always refer to ESC as ECS. Guess you are also obsessed with ECS (the shoes chain) too like my Wife .


----------



## samy25

babajani said:


> On a lighter note dear you always refer to ESC as ECS. Guess you are also obsessed with ECS (the shoes chain) too like my Wife .


LOL 

Triple likes for your post.......

one of my most usual slip of tongue plus typo....... i never bought from ecs but still i cant get rid of this...

LOL.... i have been pointed out before for same mistake but yes,,,, ecs


----------



## SuperMan1983

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes sir. Good luck to you also
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


Just noticed ur signature. Many Congrats.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

100junaid said:


> i have much worse experience with them specially durreshehwar (daughter of mohsin), they did'nt prepare my CDRs correctly, i got my skill assesment in 9 months and in the end i was told in the assesment letter that i am only eligible to lodge my application if i select Engineering Technologist as a profession ( i am a Mechanical Engineer by profession)


Such agents are good for nothing.
I do recommend to do the whole process yourself when everything is very well defined now after the new SkilSelect process and much more convenient, furthermore, this forum is the best place to get prompt help from senior members who have gone through the whole process successfully.
If even during the process one does an honest mistake he just needs to report the facts to the CO and rest assured he/she gets through.

Regards,


----------



## hanali

100junaid said:


> i have much worse experience with them specially durreshehwar (daughter of mohsin), they did'nt prepare my CDRs correctly, i got my skill assesment in 9 months and in the end i was told in the assesment letter that i am only eligible to lodge my application if i select Engineering Technologist as a profession ( i am a Mechanical Engineer by profession)


Hi Junaid,

I believe preparing CDR and summary statement of your skills is your responsibility. If you hire a consultant in hope that they will do your job, its your fault....


----------



## hanali

100junaid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> my elder brother is a civil engineer by profession and has exact 8 years of work experience, his age is 31 and got 6 each in ielts, he wants to immigrate with his family, wat do u suggest, should he go for 189 as his points are complete i.e. 60 ( age: 30, degree: 15, exp: 15), he is quite confused as he was told by someone dat although his points are complete but he should try to get 7 each in ielts which he thinks is difficult for him???


If his points are 60 ask him to apply for 189. It gives you flexibility later...


----------



## tumut

Hi Guys,

Alhamdulillah got the much awaited e-mail today.

Just after 20 minutes of sending a PM to Green 3, i checked my e-mail and found the golden e-mails. I believe KitKaat was right. Soon enough the round about has to become a corner.

Green 3, i think you will get this pretty soon.

Cheers,


----------



## rahimvrani

tumut said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah got the much awaited e-mail today.
> 
> Just after 20 minutes of sending a PM to Green 3, i checked my e-mail and found the golden e-mails. I believe KitKaat was right. Soon enough the round about has to become a corner.
> 
> Green 3, i think you will get this pretty soon.
> 
> Cheers,


Congrates Tumut... i hope you didnt have to go to FIA path :second::second:


----------



## KitKaat

tumut said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah got the much awaited e-mail today.
> 
> Just after 20 minutes of sending a PM to Green 3, i checked my e-mail and found the golden e-mails. I believe KitKaat was right. Soon enough the round about has to become a corner.
> 
> Green 3, i think you will get this pretty soon.
> 
> Cheers,


Congratulations Tumut!!! I am happy that you found the round about became a corner  .... have a good life in Australia and take care


----------



## taz_mt

tumut said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah got the much awaited e-mail today.
> 
> Just after 20 minutes of sending a PM to Green 3, i checked my e-mail and found the golden e-mails. I believe KitKaat was right. Soon enough the round about has to become a corner.
> 
> Green 3, i think you will get this pretty soon.
> 
> Cheers,


finally a grant. congrats , have fun


----------



## XINGSINGH

tumut said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah got the much awaited e-mail today.
> 
> Just after 20 minutes of sending a PM to Green 3, i checked my e-mail and found the golden e-mails. I believe KitKaat was right. Soon enough the round about has to become a corner.
> 
> Green 3, i think you will get this pretty soon.
> 
> Cheers,


Congrats

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## tumut

Thanks taz_mat, XINGSINGH, KitKaat and rahimvrani. Its amazing to be as free as a bird.


----------



## Oz Boy

Hi guys,

What are the processing times nowadays? hope it's substantially reduced for Pakistanis...

Is anyone moving to OZ in coming months???

There is a myth that job searching period in Australia is from Feb to April, don't know if it's true... 

I would be moving in early May, can't go early...Hope, I am not making a mistake...:confused2:


----------



## carry7

Hey Thank you! do we need to have a NICOP Card as well, coz i have heard Immigration ppl at Pakistani airports demand it for those who have lived abroad for more than 6 months?



samy25 said:


> 1- Go to PIMS Islamabad
> 2- ask for polio vaccine counter
> 3- show your ID and passport
> 4- Drink two drops
> 5- get a little yellow vaccine card having your name and passport
> 6-come back home or work


----------



## carry7

Hey Thank you! do we need to have a NICOP Card as well, coz i have heard Immigration ppl at Pakistani airports demand it for those who have lived abroad for more than 6 months?



100junaid said:


> its totally free of cost, just go to any government hospital, take a copy of your passport or original passport if feasible, just sit, open ur mouth, drink drops and get ur certificate on the spot...


----------



## tumut

Oz Boy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What are the processing times nowadays? hope it's substantially reduced for Pakistanis...
> 
> Is anyone moving to OZ in coming months???
> 
> There is a myth that job searching period in Australia is from Feb to April, don't know if it's true...
> 
> I would be moving in early May, can't go early...Hope, I am not making a mistake...:confused2:


Hi Oz Boy,

As you said, its a myth !!! You get the jobs throughout the year. But be prepared to do odd jobs to start with. These are the reasons.

1- The hiring process is very slow. Usually takes 5-6 months. They keep sleeping for the initial period of hiring and when the need arises, they start saying that we need you urgently.
2- The recruiters always look for people who have aussie experience and relevant skills. 
3- You have to start some sort of job as you will be spending big money here. This is an expensive place to live in.


Cheers,


----------



## tumut

carry7 said:


> Hey Thank you! do we need to have a NICOP Card as well, coz i have heard Immigration ppl at Pakistani airports demand it for those who have lived abroad for more than 6 months?


Hi carry7,

I have travelled a lot of times and do have a NICOP, however, no one ever asked for it at the immigration counter. Its not a bad idea to have one. Takes around 7 days to get it through NADRA urgent service. But be assured that you will never need it here. The only identity here is either a passport or a driver's license.

Cheers,


----------



## malisajj

carry7 said:


> Hey Thank you! do we need to have a NICOP Card as well, coz i have heard Immigration ppl at Pakistani airports demand it for those who have lived abroad for more than 6 months?


I am not residing in Pakistan since 2010. Have never been asked for NICOP


----------



## gullu

tumut said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah got the much awaited e-mail today.
> 
> Just after 20 minutes of sending a PM to Green 3, i checked my e-mail and found the golden e-mails. I believe KitKaat was right. Soon enough the round about has to become a corner.
> 
> Green 3, i think you will get this pretty soon.
> 
> Cheers,


Congratulations!!


----------



## tumut

gullu said:


> Congratulations!!


Thanks Mate.

Cheers


----------



## gullu

@samzmavz informed me on whatsapp that he got grant today. I have updated HR applicants sheet.


----------



## samzmavz

Guys, by the grace of All Mighty i ve got the grant today  timelines updated.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

tumut said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah got the much awaited e-mail today.
> 
> Just after 20 minutes of sending a PM to Green 3, i checked my e-mail and found the golden e-mails. I believe KitKaat was right. Soon enough the round about has to become a corner.
> 
> Green 3, i think you will get this pretty soon.
> 
> Cheers,


Congrats Mate!
Have a successful life ahead..!

Regards,


----------



## gullu

samzmavz said:


> Guys, by the grace of All Mighty i ve got the grant today  timelines updated.


Congratulations!! That is pretty fast.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

samzmavz said:


> Guys, by the grace of All Mighty i ve got the grant today  timelines updated.


Congrats!
That's pretty fast...this means now the processing time has reduced to Pakistani applicants as well.

Regards,


----------



## samzmavz

its evident from the current trends that post july 14 timelines for Pakistani applicants have reduced considerably so i suggest everyone to front load everything including Meds & PCC along with form 80 and polio vaccination certificates. This will save you some very precious time.


----------



## carry7

Thanks Malisajj 



malisajj said:


> I am not residing in Pakistan since 2010. Have never been asked for NICOP


----------



## samzmavz

and thanks a lot to all forum members.... especially expat and gullu. This forum is one hell of a place for information and guidance and saved me a lot of money that otherwise i would have wasted on good for nothing consultants


----------



## taz_mt

samzmavz said:


> Guys, by the grace of All Mighty i ve got the grant today  timelines updated.


perfect, congrats


----------



## samy25

tumut said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah got the much awaited e-mail today.
> 
> Just after 20 minutes of sending a PM to Green 3, i checked my e-mail and found the golden e-mails. I believe KitKaat was right. Soon enough the round about has to become a corner.
> 
> Green 3, i think you will get this pretty soon.
> 
> Cheers,


..great great... congratulations.. have fun ...


----------



## jeddahksa

Many Congrats dear  hope you will have a blessed life ahead.

can you kindly tell me how you came to know that you esc is going on since JUNE 2014 ?

Thanks




tumut said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah got the much awaited e-mail today.
> 
> Just after 20 minutes of sending a PM to Green 3, i checked my e-mail and found the golden e-mails. I believe KitKaat was right. Soon enough the round about has to become a corner.
> 
> Green 3, i think you will get this pretty soon.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## samy25

samzmavz said:


> Guys, by the grace of All Mighty i ve got the grant today  timelines updated.


congrats  ...


----------



## carry7

Thanks tumut 



tumut said:


> Hi carry7,
> 
> I have travelled a lot of times and do have a NICOP, however, no one ever asked for it at the immigration counter. Its not a bad idea to have one. Takes around 7 days to get it through NADRA urgent service. But be assured that you will never need it here. The only identity here is either a passport or a driver's license.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## coldcup

gullu said:


> Congratulations!! That is pretty fast.



Hi gullu, have you uploaded the required documents yet?


----------



## gullu

coldcup said:


> Hi gullu, have you uploaded the required documents yet?


Not yet. Still waiting for Spouse PCC


----------



## sultanshah

tumut said:


> Hi Oz Boy,
> 
> As you said, its a myth !!! You get the jobs throughout the year. But be prepared to do odd jobs to start with. These are the reasons.
> 
> 1- The hiring process is very slow. Usually takes 5-6 months. They keep sleeping for the initial period of hiring and when the need arises, they start saying that we need you urgently.
> 2- The recruiters always look for people who have aussie experience and relevant skills.
> 3- You have to start some sort of job as you will be spending big money here. This is an expensive place to live in.
> 
> 
> Cheers,


Hey tumut,

Congratulations on your success. I am an Electrical Engineer and will come to Sydney or MElbourne. Please can you tell me of any local agents or recruiters for job.

Also please tell me for a single person what are the monthly minimum living expenses.

Regards


----------



## coldcup

gullu said:


> Not yet. Still waiting for Spouse PCC



Have you done your medicals on 11 feb? When are you going to submit pcc of your wife?


----------



## sultanshah

Abu_Yahya said:


> Congrats!
> That's pretty fast...this means now the processing time has reduced to Pakistani applicants as well.
> 
> Regards,


Maybe the processing criteria of FIA has changed. So they are working on it fast


----------



## samy25

guys which form is to be used for tax certificate from employer?


----------



## diprain

samzmavz said:


> its evident from the current trends that post july 14 timelines for Pakistani applicants have reduced considerably so i suggest everyone to front load everything including Meds & PCC along with form 80 and polio vaccination certificates. This will save you some very precious time.


congratulations! did you submit form 1221?


----------



## hanali

tumut said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Alhamdulillah got the much awaited e-mail today.
> 
> Just after 20 minutes of sending a PM to Green 3, i checked my e-mail and found the golden e-mails. I believe KitKaat was right. Soon enough the round about has to become a corner.
> 
> Green 3, i think you will get this pretty soon.
> 
> Cheers,


Congrats.


----------



## gullu

coldcup said:


> Have you done your medicals on 11 feb? When are you going to submit pcc of your wife?


Medicals were done and forwarded by IOM. Hopefully I will get PPC by tomorrow and will submit immediately.


----------



## hanali

samzmavz said:


> Guys, by the grace of All Mighty i ve got the grant today  timelines updated.


Congrats...


----------



## hanali

samzmavz said:


> its evident from the current trends that post july 14 timelines for Pakistani applicants have reduced considerably so i suggest everyone to front load everything including Meds & PCC along with form 80 and polio vaccination certificates. This will save you some very precious time.


Agree strongly...


----------



## babajani

Hello All

Does any one know how much time it takes referred medicals to get cleared. I called DIBP today and was told that they are waiting for my wife's medical clearence. I dont know why her medicals were referred though she is perfectly healthy.

How much time it will further take for my application ? any suggestions ?


----------



## samzmavz

diprain said:


> congratulations! did you submit form 1221?


no i didn't.


----------



## samzmavz

samy25 said:


> guys which form is to be used for tax certificate from employer?


i don't know of any specific form. Just upload them along with rest of your documents as work experience document.


----------



## samy25

babajani said:


> Hello All
> 
> Does any one know how much time it takes referred medicals to get cleared. I called DIBP today and was told that they are waiting for my wife's medical clearence. I dont know why her medicals were referred though she is perfectly healthy.
> 
> How much time it will further take for my application ? any suggestions ?


all medicals are sent "some where" for medical clearance , so relax and do not worry . for sure in a week or so it will be written in ur immiaccount that medical clearance received againist your wife's document list.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

sultanshah said:


> Maybe the processing criteria of FIA has changed. So they are working on it fast


Yeah and they have got the new supplies of printer cartridges as discussed by a fellow other day


----------



## talexpat

samy25 said:


> all medicals are sent "some where" for medical clearance , so relax and do not worry . for sure in a week or so it will be written in ur immiaccount that medical clearance received againist your wife's document list.


Do you mean it will be FINALLY changed to "Health has been finalized for this person for this visa subclass...."?


----------



## hanali

talexpat said:


> Do you mean it will be FINALLY changed to "Health has been finalized for this person for this visa subclass...."?


It takes some time in clearance depending on the reason for which medicals were referred to in the first place.

Usually does not take more than 1 month as I have seen on this forum.


----------



## talexpat

hanali said:


> It takes some time in clearance depending on the reason for which medicals were referred to in the first place.
> 
> Usually does not take more than 1 month as I have seen on this forum.


My current status is showing as below:

"Health has been finalized for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the dept. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the dept. There is no need to contact dept at this time concerning the matter."

So does this mean my health clearance has been completed?


----------



## NasirUmar

*Job Gap*

I have 4.5 years of experience in in Telecom field and my degree is BS electronics and Communication. I am unemployed right at this moment with employment gap of 5 months. According to point system, i got 60 points.
My question is if i apply for Skilled Immigration then will this unemployment phase be penalized ?If yes, how to cover it ?
What are the options ?


----------



## Abu_Yahya

talexpat said:


> My current status is showing as below:
> 
> "Health has been finalized for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the dept. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the dept. There is no need to contact dept at this time concerning the matter."
> 
> So does this mean my health clearance has been completed?


Yes, this shows that your medial has been finalized.

Regards,


----------



## emran

Hey Everyone,

does anyone faced any problem in the medical? Like Blood pressure, Diabetics or TB? 

what is the response from the CO regarding this? Is it straight forward rejection or is there a certain criteria?


----------



## babajani

talexpat said:


> Do you mean it will be FINALLY changed to "Health has been finalized for this person for this visa subclass...."?


I have the same message in my account but I got to know through DIBP that the medicals are with MOC and awaiting their approval.

The status only means that the clinic has submitted the results to the department.

Regards


----------



## babajani

emran said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> does anyone faced any problem in the medical? Like Blood pressure, Diabetics or TB?
> 
> what is the response from the CO regarding this? Is it straight forward rejection or is there a certain criteria?


Dont worry dear. They wont reject your application only on the basis of the above. 

You would find more information in the following page :

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/significant-costs-services-short-supply.htm

Regards


----------



## babajani

NasirUmar said:


> I have 4.5 years of experience in in Telecom field and my degree is BS electronics and Communication. I am unemployed right at this moment with employment gap of 5 months. According to point system, i got 60 points.
> My question is if i apply for Skilled Immigration then will this unemployment phase be penalized ?If yes, how to cover it ?
> What are the options ?


Hello Nasir

It doesnot matter if you are currently unemployed or were unemployed in the past. You only have to make sure you can achieve the 60 marks required to apply for the visa.

If you are able to get 60 points , you can go ahead without any problem.

Regards


----------



## SuperMan1983

samzmavz said:


> its evident from the current trends that post july 14 timelines for Pakistani applicants have reduced considerably so i suggest everyone to front load everything including Meds & PCC along with form 80 and polio vaccination certificates. This will save you some very precious time.


Many Cogratulations!

It's not about front loading every thing. I front loaded every thing even PCC 

It's only ESC that matters

It's seems that They have relaxed the ESC criteria for Pakistanis as well who are applying now a days that is after July 2014.


----------



## taz_mt

Called DIBP today, response: application under routine checks at this moment.


----------



## tumut

Abu_Yahya said:


> Congrats Mate!
> Have a successful life ahead..!
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Abu_Yahya


----------



## tumut

samy25 said:


> ..great great... congratulations.. have fun ...


Thanks samy25 yours will come soon.


----------



## tumut

jeddahksa said:


> Many Congrats dear  hope you will have a blessed life ahead.
> 
> can you kindly tell me how you came to know that you esc is going on since JUNE 2014 ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi jeddahksa,

I required HAP ID for mrs and kid to get their health examinations done. For this, i called DIBP in june to get the HAP Id. During that conversation, i asked the guy if it is required straight away or if i can wait for sometime unless my ESC is complete (I made this up so that he can tell me if the case is with ESC or not). So the guy said its better to do it now but as your case is with ESC, you can speak with your CO to get an extension.

The trick is not to ask about ESC straight away. You have to hold the nose round the neck 

Cheers,


----------



## tumut

sultanshah said:


> Hey tumut,
> 
> Congratulations on your success. I am an Electrical Engineer and will come to Sydney or MElbourne. Please can you tell me of any local agents or recruiters for job.
> 
> Also please tell me for a single person what are the monthly minimum living expenses.
> 
> Regards


Hi sultanshah,

Thanks for wishes. 

I can't tell you of any recruiters but you can always go to SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and search for the jobs related to you. Most of the recruiters and companies in australia use seek as a job advertising portal.

Living expenses is a tough one to answer as it depends on your way of living. I can put some figures here and you can manipulate the rest.

1- Shared accommodation $400-500/month - Check Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree for listings on available shared accommodation, Also groups on facebook for sydney or melbourne.
2- Independent accommodation: Check Real Estate, Property & Homes For Sale - realestate.com.au
3- Monthly Food (Self Cooking): $100-150
4- Daily Travel (Sydney): Get a myki card. The travel depends on the distance but i have taken an average, so its $8/day.
5- Mobile Plan (Telstra, Vodafone): $60 - 70/month

For me, shelter, food, travel and communication are the minimum that you need to start with. You can find the prices of different items on following stores that you will be mostly using over here.

- www.coles.com.au
- Woolworths Supermarket - The Fresh Food People
- Target Online Shopping | Target Australia
- BIG W | Australia’s Lowest Prices Everyday
- Welcome to Kmart
- www.aldi.com.au

I hope this helps.

Cheers,


----------



## KitKaat

Hi there everyone 

Update:

Just now received response from IGIS:-



Dear Madam

*

You recently made a complaint to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security about a visa application. We have now completed our review and have not identified any*unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case.* There are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage.

We understand that this visa application was lodged in October 2013 and some time has now elapsed without finalisation. Many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. The length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.

*

If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by*August 2015*please contact us again.

*

Yours sincerely

On behalf of the Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security

*


----------



## rahimvrani

KitKaat said:


> Hi there everyone
> 
> Update:
> 
> Just now received response from IGIS:-
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Madam
> 
> *
> 
> You recently made a complaint to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security about a visa application. We have now completed our review and have not identified any*unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case.* There are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage.
> 
> We understand that this visa application was lodged in October 2013 and some time has now elapsed without finalisation. Many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. The length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.
> 
> *
> 
> If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by*August 2015*please contact us again.
> 
> *
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> On behalf of the Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security
> 
> *


Sorry but bad news

they give you a shutup call untill Aug 2015 !!


----------



## samy25

talexpat said:


> Do you mean it will be FINALLY changed to "Health has been finalized for this person for this visa subclass...."?



No i didnt mean that...
i mean under ur wife name there is a list of documents which show the status of received required and recommended. 

you will see received against MEDICAL CLEARANCE..


----------



## samy25

KitKaat said:


> Hi there everyone
> 
> Update:
> 
> Just now received response from IGIS:-
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Madam
> 
> *
> 
> You recently made a complaint to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security about a visa application. We have now completed our review and have not identified any*unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation affecting this case.* There are no grounds for any further action by us at this stage.
> 
> We understand that this visa application was lodged in October 2013 and some time has now elapsed without finalisation. Many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. The length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.
> 
> *
> 
> If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by*August 2015*please contact us again.
> 
> *
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> On behalf of the Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security
> 
> *


 Do not be down , Allah will help us all... relax... no email or call can work


----------



## KitKaat

The thing is that I am doing all the Job by myself and caring for a child with a disability. I am the father and mother at the same time. Just imagine how its difficult! The government don't care about my suffering. This was my second complain and they keep ignoring. 


But after all Allahmdellah for everything. I am still believing in God that some day this suffering will have an end. 

Juma'a Mubaraka everyone


----------



## sultanshah

taz_mt said:


> Called DIBP today, response: application under routine checks at this moment.


Salam,

Please can you tell us what were the additional documents that you were requested?

Regards


----------



## taz_mt

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> 
> Please can you tell us what were the additional documents that you were requested?
> 
> Regards


all of the additional docs I was requested back in October were actually documents that I had already front loaded, but were asked for again (like form 80, pcc) with the exception of the following:

1-Resume
2-Tax Documents

everything requested was uploaded the same day they were requested. except for the tax documents which we don't have here in Kuwait. So explained the same to DIBP, and they came with the response: We do not require any more information from you at this time.


----------



## taz_mt

this has been an overall slower week. hope next week is better.

best of luck everyone.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Can you please share that phone number ?
and the time you called?
thanks



taz_mt said:


> Called DIBP today, response: application under routine checks at this moment.


----------



## samy25

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Can you please share that phone number ?
> and the time you called?
> thanks


if you planning to call then must update on Monday please..


----------



## taz_mt

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Can you please share that phone number ?
> and the time you called?
> thanks


0061 7 3136 7000 for Adelaide GSM

Called them at 9:00 AM Adelaide Time


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

okz, I will 




samy25 said:


> if you planning to call then must update on Monday please..


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Thank you taz_mt 



taz_mt said:


> 0061 7 3136 7000 for Adelaide GSM
> 
> Called them at 9:00 AM Adelaide Time


----------



## KitKaat

I'd like an advise from an expert on this matter. 

what do you think if I lodged a complain to the ombudsman regarding my partner application lengthy external check ?? Would that do any benefit?


----------



## samy25

KitKaat said:


> I'd like an advise from an expert on this matter.
> 
> what do you think if I lodged a complain to the ombudsman regarding my partner application lengthy external check ?? Would that do any benefit?


hijacking  coz i am not expert

but what i learn that just sit back and wait. we all praying for you i am sure, u also should get a dedicated pray from your kids..

inshaALLAH you will hear the good news soon


----------



## sultanshah

KitKaat said:


> I'd like an advise from an expert on this matter.
> 
> what do you think if I lodged a complain to the ombudsman regarding my partner application lengthy external check ?? Would that do any benefit?


I believe your husband is in Australia..what if he sponsors you for visitor visa and you can live for one year per visit. till then your file assessment will be complete


----------



## KitKaat

sultanshah said:


> I believe your husband is in Australia..what if he sponsors you for visitor visa and you can live for one year per visit. till then your file assessment will be complete


No my partner is in Egypt ....


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> hijacking  coz i am not expert
> 
> but what i learn that just sit back and wait. we all praying for you i am sure, u also should get a dedicated pray from your kids..
> 
> inshaALLAH you will hear the good news soon


At least I am trying my best for those two kids, and I am waiting so long nearly hitting the 17 months .....Try to picture it, you are single mother living alone with two kids and one with disability ... doing the double duty..... when night comes starting to hear sounds especially on weekends and praying to god that shall protect you. No friends or family around. Actually I am living in a nightmare. what do you call this ? Absolutely 100% injustice


----------



## girlaussie

This must be painful. I really pray your husband gets his grant soon. Just wondering if he could visit you on a visitor visa as perhaps it won't be easy for you to travel all the way to Egypt with kids & stay until he gets his grant??

Girl Aussie 



KitKaat said:


> At least I am trying my best for those two kids, and I am waiting so long nearly hitting the 17 months .....Try to picture it, you are single mother living alone with two kids and one with disability ... doing the double duty..... when night comes starting to hear sounds especially on weekends and praying to god that shall protect you. No friends or family around. Actually I am living in a nightmare. what do you call this ? Absolutely 100% injustice


----------



## hanali

KitKaat said:


> At least I am trying my best for those two kids, and I am waiting so long nearly hitting the 17 months .....Try to picture it, you are single mother living alone with two kids and one with disability ... doing the double duty..... when night comes starting to hear sounds especially on weekends and praying to god that shall protect you. No friends or family around. Actually I am living in a nightmare. what do you call this ? Absolutely 100% injustice


Its really tough to go through such a situation. May Allah protect you and your family, grant you patience and quick visa grant for partner.


----------



## KitKaat

Thank you brothers and sisters .... ♡ This forum really helping me out and to be patient more. I wish you all back the same may God protect you and your whole families  ....


----------



## _shel

KitKaat said:


> Thank you brothers and sisters .... ♡ This forum really helping me out and to be patient more. I wish you all back the same may God protect you and your whole families  ....


 How old is your child? He has ASD? My son is autistic with learning difficulties. I know how tough it can be. 

I am still baffled as to what is holding your application up. My next step would be to contact the newspapers if your MP is not able or willing to intervene. 
Writing directly to the immigration minister too Minister - Contact Details

These people may send some emails and letters for you Welcome to Immigration Advice & Rights Centre Inc.


----------



## KitKaat

_shel said:


> How old is your child? He has ASD? My son is autistic with learning difficulties. I know how tough it can be.
> 
> I am still baffled as to what is holding your application up. My next step would be to contact the newspapers if your MP is not able or willing to intervene.
> Writing directly to the immigration minister too Minister - Contact Details
> 
> These people may send some emails and letters for you Welcome to Immigration Advice & Rights Centre Inc.


My girl is 4 years old, she have some signs of autism ... little communication, rarely eye contact, not aware of the danger, not potty trained, giving me really hard time because I am dealing with her by my self .... she is still under assessment, you know hospitals and pediatricians appointments takes alot of time. Next month I am going to see her pediatrician and ask him to reffer her to the autism clinic for assessment.

regarding my partner application, I did everything, I did contact the minister Scott Morrison and he replied back stating its out of his jurisdictions, he cannot interfere with ASIO ..... I did lodge 3 complaints to IGIS and replied back standard email .... I emailed all my local MP .... Nothing left I can do. Just waiting with all this suffering .... hope next week brings us all good news. 

Staying Positive as possible as I could


----------



## ssaifuddin

As Salaam u Alykum All

I am planning to travel in April from Karachi.

Need following advise from seniors

Checklist of what must or better to do on landing trip.
Reasonable length of trip.

Cheapest Airline from Karachi to Sydney or Melbourne. (Any suggestion were to go on landing trip)

And anything else as advise what we do not know in first trip

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## RazaF

Need to book Air tickets...Anyone from Karachi who applied to IOM for Migrants Concessional fares and extra baggage?


----------



## Akbar1234

*Delay in Visa Grant*

Please guys I need your guidance. I applied for visa 189 in sept, 2014 and CO requested for additional info on 6th nov, 2014. I submitted all documents by 11th november and since then I have only received replies to my emails that they cannot give any fixed timelines for grant . The delay is caused by external agency checks. How long can i expect to wait for the final outcome. I am too frustrated with the delay. Everything was going smoothly till this delay happened  They are saying that at this time no further information is required from my end.


----------



## longwaiting

Hi All,
I got an email from my CO yesterday asking me to get Health Check and Police Certificates done. I am a paper based applicant of June 2012 and had to import my application in to ImmiAccount. The Heath Requirements section on my account shows an error and has no links available.
I need to know the following:
1. Where do I get my HAP ID from?
2. Is health check required for all members of my family?
3. The case officer has asked for police certificate. Is there any other form/pdf that I need to fill/submit other than the certificates?
4. Are police certificates required for all family members?


----------



## TheExpatriate

longwaiting said:


> Hi All,
> I got an email from my CO yesterday asking me to get Health Check and Police Certificates done. I am a paper based applicant of June 2012 and had to import my application in to ImmiAccount. The Heath Requirements section on my account shows an error and has no links available.
> I need to know the following:
> 1. Where do I get my HAP ID from?
> 2. Is health check required for all members of my family?
> 3. The case officer has asked for police certificate. Is there any other form/pdf that I need to fill/submit other than the certificates?
> 4. Are police certificates required for all family members?


1- Contact your CO and advise them about the error in health section, they will help you
2- Yes
3- No, just PCCs and their translation if they are not in English
4- Anyone who's 16+


----------



## longwaiting

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- Contact your CO and advise them about the error in health section, they will help you
> 2- Yes
> 3- No, just PCCs and their translation if they are not in English
> 4- Anyone who's 16+


Thanks for the response. 
Is the the last step in the process? How long does a grant take from here?


----------



## newyearboy

Dear Fellows,

I have applied on 20th-Nov 2013 for 189 visa and I have submitted my PCC in July 2013 , Medicals in Oct 2013 as per the instructions of my Case officer/visa officer. I also have been contact by Team 13 and different CO/Visa officers multiple times for some more information which I had provided them in time.

Recently a new CO from Team 33 has contacted me and asked again for PCC, Form-80,FORM-1221 and Resume. Is it really normal process? Anybody else is in the same situation or faced the same? What do you guys think as I am already in my 15th month after applying the visa.

Please guide.

Thanks.


----------



## taz_mt

newyearboy said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have applied on 20th-Nov 2013 for 189 visa and I have submitted my PCC in July 2013 , Medicals in Oct 2013 as per the instructions of my Case officer/visa officer. I also have been contact by Team 13 and different CO/Visa officers multiple times for some more information which I had provided them in time.
> 
> Recently a new CO from Team 33 has contacted me and asked again for PCC, Form-80,FORM-1221 and Resume. Is it really normal process? Anybody else is in the same situation or faced the same? What do you guys think as I am already in my 15th month after applying the visa.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks.


normal for some, not normal for others. no one really knows. No one can predict how an application process will go through, depends on individual circumstances, at least that's what I have learnt so far.

Best thing to do is to keep submitting docs/info as and when they ask you for it and hope for the best.

good luck.


----------



## Oz Boy

RazaF said:


> Need to book Air tickets...Anyone from Karachi who applied to IOM for Migrants Concessional fares and extra baggage?


contact [emailemail]

Emirates Khi to Syd around PKR 84,000 with 40 kg checked baggage allowance...


----------



## hanali

Does one get discounted fare and extra luggage from IOM for one way flight to Australia or its applicable for return fare also?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hanali

newyearboy said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have applied on 20th-Nov 2013 for 189 visa and I have submitted my PCC in July 2013 , Medicals in Oct 2013 as per the instructions of my Case officer/visa officer. I also have been contact by Team 13 and different CO/Visa officers multiple times for some more information which I had provided them in time.
> 
> Recently a new CO from Team 33 has contacted me and asked again for PCC, Form-80,FORM-1221 and Resume. Is it really normal process? Anybody else is in the same situation or faced the same? What do you guys think as I am already in my 15th month after applying the visa.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks.


It is really a normal thing for CO to look into your docs and request for something that he/she needs to process your case further.

Provide whatever is asked and don't delay anything. Maybe you are about to get the grant, who knows.....


----------



## MYI

Dear All,

I am Mechanical Engineer with 6 years of planning engineer exp in ksa construction business... guys i am planning to visit Melbourne during last week of may .. can any one of you give me the format of a professional Engineering CV for Australian market.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Oz Boy said:


> contact [emailemail]
> 
> Emirates Khi to Syd around PKR 84,000 with 40 kg checked baggage allowance...


Hi Oz Boy,

Please PM me the contact details as I am also planning to buy tickets for my initial entry.

Regards,


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hello,

Can somebody guide me the link of the thread of pre & post arrival rituals in OZ ?

Any link of Pakistanis for initial days of arrival and accommodation ?

What to do and how long does it take to make all the things in place? Like getting ID card health things etc etc.

Did any person created a thread of location offices things in each city of arrival ? 

Like in order to make ID card in Sydney or Melbourne or Adelaide, what documents are needed and where to go etc ??

If any God fearing and human helping person did some research, kindly pass on information here.

And my apologies to those who are waiting. Sorry - I don't wanna be mean and tease you guys asking these questions here! Coz I know how it feel like .. been there done that


----------



## King_of_the_ring

^^ I would be thankful for you guys regarding passing on this information!


----------



## imranrk

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can somebody guide me the link of the thread of pre & post arrival rituals in OZ ?
> 
> Any link of Pakistanis for initial days of arrival and accommodation ?
> 
> What to do and how long does it take to make all the things in place? Like getting ID card health things etc etc.
> 
> Did any person created a thread of location offices things in each city of arrival ?
> 
> Like in order to make ID card in Sydney or Melbourne or Adelaide, what documents are needed and where to go etc ??
> 
> If any God fearing and human helping person did some research, kindly pass on information here.
> 
> And my apologies to those who are waiting. Sorry - I don't wanna be mean and tease you guys asking these questions here! Coz I know how it feel like .. been there done that


Have you gone through the following sticky posts? There's quite lots of information and links given in those threads.

A list of things to do when you arrive (parts 1 to 4)

A list of things you need to do before you emigrate

Helpful websites for your move to Australia

Hope it helps


----------



## fahadyaqoob

newyearboy said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have applied on 20th-Nov 2013 for 189 visa and I have submitted my PCC in July 2013 , Medicals in Oct 2013 as per the instructions of my Case officer/visa officer. I also have been contact by Team 13 and different CO/Visa officers multiple times for some more information which I had provided them in time.
> 
> Recently a new CO from Team 33 has contacted me and asked again for PCC, Form-80,FORM-1221 and Resume. Is it really normal process? Anybody else is in the same situation or faced the same? What do you guys think as I am already in my 15th month after applying the visa.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks.


It looks like a new process. Team 33 is assigned for collecting the updated information for the applicants applied before July-14. I am one of them and have submitted the docs like form 80, 1221 and resume. Same is being requested from many others in this forum. One of the applicant got the grant as well a couple of weeks after submitting the documents. Submit these ASAP and hope for the best.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

fahadyaqoob said:


> It looks like a new process. Team 33 is assigned for collecting the updated information for the applicants applied before July-14. I am one of them and have submitted the docs like form 80, 1221 and resume. Same is being requested from many others in this forum. One of the applicant got the grant as well a couple of weeks after submitting the documents. Submit these ASAP and hope for the best.


I have also been contacted by Team 33 for medical and PCC request. They are very prompt in their response. I requested them to extend the 28 days limit for a further one week as I thought arranging PCC from KSA would take a bit longer, which they did promptly and as soon as I submitted the PCC, they released the grant. So I recommend to arrange for all the documents that they have requested and update with them with the progress (if you are unable to arrange them in 28 days, do tell them with an evidence), rest assure you will get your grant soon inshaALLAH.

Regards,


----------



## Effindi

Dear Friends,

I have a question. Does a medical request mean its final. I mean that it will not go into external security clearance etc.. Any expereince?


----------



## malisajj

Effindi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a question. Does a medical request mean its final. I mean that it will not go into external security clearance etc.. Any expereince?


These days DIBP usually asks for medical and PCC upfront to filter out candidates early in the process. It does not indicate there will be no ESC.


----------



## Effindi

malisajj said:


> These days DIBP usually asks for medical and PCC upfront to filter out candidates early in the process. It does not indicate there will be no ESC.


Thank you Mali. However in am not clear how does the medical help them filter out. Medical comes with a high cost indeed. I called DIBP few days ago and asked them about the timeline. Infact tried to ask indirectly if i have to wait so long due to ESC. The lady said no its not appliable in your case. I am wondering if she really meant it and is there anything in their system that tell them if the case is subject to ESC.


----------



## malisajj

Effindi said:


> Thank you Mali. However in am not clear how does the medical help them filter out. Medical comes with a high cost indeed. I called DIBP few days ago and asked them about the timeline. Infact tried to ask indirectly if i have to wait so long due to ESC. The lady said no its not appliable in your case. I am wondering if she really meant it and is there anything in their system that tell them if the case is subject to ESC.


BY filtering out I meant that if any of the applicants (primary or dependants) has a medical condition that deems them unfit for grant, then DIBP will reject upfront rather than going into lenghty ESC process.
Previously for high risk countries dibp used to wait till end of esc to ask for medicals and pcc as they are valid for 1 year. These days the timelines have reduced even with ESC so they are requesting medicals at start. This enablea them to filter out before start of esc based on medical result 

In your case it seems your medical results are good and based on the call, it sounds as if you may not undergo ESC. 

However the answer to your earlier question is NO, the request for medical does not imply there will no ESC


----------



## bluelady

Hi Everyone, any update today? seems very quite, which is not a good sign.


----------



## ahsan_abbas

I received my grant today. I have updated my signature to reflect the same.

Thanks a lot to all of you specially Siva. You are of great help. :second:


----------



## gullu

ahsan_abbas said:


> I received my grant today. I have updated my signature to reflect the same.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you specially Siva. You are of great help. :second:


Congratlations!!


----------



## taz_mt

ahsan_abbas said:


> I received my grant today. I have updated my signature to reflect the same.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you specially Siva. You are of great help. :second:


congrats, have fun


----------



## hanali

ahsan_abbas said:


> I received my grant today. I have updated my signature to reflect the same.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you specially Siva. You are of great help. :second:


Congrats. Its party time now.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Hi Sammy, 
I did not call DIBP yet.
However, when opened my inbox today, I saw an email from a new CO requesting polio-certificates for me, my wife and our kid.





samy25 said:


> if you planning to call then must update on Monday please..


----------



## hanali

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Hi Sammy,
> I did not call DIBP yet.
> However, when opened my inbox today, I saw an email from a new CO requesting polio-certificates for me, my wife and our kid.


I feel you are near grant notification.


----------



## samy25

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Hi Sammy,
> I did not call DIBP yet.
> However, when opened my inbox today, I saw an email from a new CO requesting polio-certificates for me, my wife and our kid.


u know.. its a good sign


----------



## samy25

is there any june applicant who didnt upload the polio certificate? i have submitted mine in sep (front laod)


----------



## SuperMan1983

samy25 said:


> is there any june applicant who didnt upload the polio certificate? i have submitted mine in sep (front laod)


Hi sammy

I have not submitted my polio certificate as I am not residing in Pakistan currently.

Seems like no security checks for Pakistani nationals now who are applying after July 2014.

Regards


----------



## diprain

bluelady said:


> Hi Everyone, any update today? seems very quite, which is not a good sign.


8 grants today
1 from 18 nov
1 from 19 nov
1 from 1 dec
2 from 19 dec
1 from 22 dec
1 from 24 dec
1 from 28 dec


----------



## samy25

SuperMan1983 said:


> Hi sammy
> 
> I have not submitted my polio certificate as I am not residing in Pakistan currently.
> 
> Seems like no security checks for Pakistani nationals now who are applying after July 2014.
> 
> Regards


Seems like the JUNE 2014 is the most ignored month of the decade


----------



## SuperMan1983

samy25 said:


> Seems like the JUNE 2014 is the most ignored month of the decade


As the days goes on my frustration level increases and espically after receiving the idiotic replies that my application is under checks. It's now 8 months and is still under checks not sure what exactly they want to check!


----------



## SuperMan1983

Can someone please updates the tables of grants


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Thanks a lot for all these wishes. :juggle:


----------



## hanali

diprain said:


> 8 grants today
> 1 from 18 nov
> 1 from 19 nov
> 1 from 1 dec
> 2 from 19 dec
> 1 from 22 dec
> 1 from 24 dec
> 1 from 28 dec


8 grants in one day means its a good day


----------



## SuperMan1983

ahsan_abbas said:


> Thanks a lot for all these wishes. :juggle:


Many Congrats Ahsan!


----------



## samy25

congrats ahsan


----------



## KitKaat

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak

Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015

Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria

Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015

Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon

Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak

carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015

ssaifuddin---------03 Feb 2014-----------189---Pak- VISA GRANTED- 12/2/2015

expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 13/2/2015

SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015

sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015

Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015

King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015

Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015

Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak

amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015

jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak

Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak

Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak

SanaZahid Khan---07 Jun 2014--------189----Pak

jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak

ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia

Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak

badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak

greenthumbs------28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015

JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak

SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak

MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015

Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som

taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak

MYI----------------23 Aug 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 28/1/2015

mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015

Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak

talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak

ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak - VISA GRANTED - 23/2/2015

Gullu--------01 Dec 2014 ------189------Pak

mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak

emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak

hanali--------------11 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015

Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak

sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189- Pak

Knowman------------11 feb 2015--------189 Pak

Samzmavz-----------02 Dec 2014-------189 Pak


----------



## samzmavz

updated:

Bolt ---------------------Dec 2012--------189----Pak

Oz Boy -------------28 Aug 2013--------189--- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 2/2/2015

Kitkaat--------------08 Oct 2013--------309----Syria

Abu_Yahya -------06 Nov 2013 --------189 ---Pak VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015

Leb-----------------27 Dec 2013---------189----Lebanon

Sugarboy ---------30 Dec 2013---------887----Pak

carry7--------------Jan 2014 ------------ 189 -- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015

ssaifuddin---------03 Feb 2014-----------189---Pak- VISA GRANTED- 12/2/2015

expat-malik-------24 Feb 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 13/2/2015

SAM1051--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 3/2/2015

sunnyalt--------- 03 Apr 2014----------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015

Fhz -----------------07 Apr 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 9/2/2015

King_of_the_ring---- Mid April 2014-----189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 10/2/2015

Malisajj------------04 May 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015

Owais--------------05 May 2014-------189----Pak

amirali1982--------19 May 2014-------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 5/2/2015

jeddahksa---------04 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak

Samy25 ------------05 Jun 2014--------189----Pak

Bilal --------------- 06 Jun 2014---------189----Pak

SanaZahid Khan---07 Jun 2014--------189----Pak

jfm -----------------11 Jun 2014---------189 ---Pak

ytommyla----------20 Jun 2014---------189----Russia

Super man-------- 26 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak

badar64----------- 28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak

greenthumbs------28 Jun 2014 --------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 11/2/2015

JaanKhan ----------08 Jul 2014 --------189----Pak

SohailAnwar---------23 Jul 2014-------189----Pak

MAH----------------- 29 Jul 2014--------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 4/2/2015

Haadka------------ 05 Aug 2014--------189----Som

taz_mt-------------15 Aug 2014--------189----Pak

MYI----------------23 Aug 2014---------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 28/1/2015

mshahidrazzaq-- 31 Aug 2014 ----- 189 --- Pak- VISA GRANTED- 14/1/2015

Am_aamer--------8 Oct 2014 --------189----Pak

talexpat-----------17 Nov 2014 --------189----Pak

ahsan_abbas------19 Nov 2014-------189-----Pak - VISA GRANTED - 23/2/2015

Gullu--------01 Dec 2014 ------189------Pak

mhm6078--------04 Dec 2014 ------189------ Pak

emran--------------08 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak

hanali--------------11 Dec 2014 -------189----Pak- VISA GRANTED- 16/2/2015

Hasnainhyder1-----21 Dec 2014 ------ 189----Pak

sultanshah----------11 Jan 2015--------189- Pak

Knowman------------11 feb 2015--------189 Pak

Samzmavz-----------02 Dec 2014-------189 Pak- VISA GRANTED - 19/2/2015


----------



## Abu_Yahya

ahsan_abbas said:


> I received my grant today. I have updated my signature to reflect the same.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you specially Siva. You are of great help. :second:


Congrats!
That's a good sign for Pakistani applicants...now the processing time has reduced drastically.


----------



## KitKaat

any news from 2013 applicants? Leb ? Subarboy? Bolt?


----------



## olways

KitKaat said:


> any news from 2013 applicants? Leb ? Subarboy? Bolt?


KitKaat, don't forget me. I'm also waiting since 2013.


----------



## KitKaat

olways said:


> KitKaat, don't forget me. I'm also waiting since 2013.


really???? why is your name not in the list ?????


----------



## gullu

KitKaat said:


> really???? why is your name not in the list ?????


I have added his name in HR Applicants list


----------



## KitKaat

gullu said:


> I have added his name in HR Applicants list


which list, can you please share.


----------



## samy25

gullu said:


> I have added his name in HR Applicants list


after ahsan it can be your turn for grant  inshaALLAh


----------



## gullu

KitKaat said:


> which list, can you please share.


Check link in my signature


----------



## gullu

samy25 said:


> after ahsan it can be your turn for grant  inshaALLAh


inshaAllah


----------



## KitKaat

gullu said:


> Check link in my signature


I am using the mobile forum app ... signatures are invisible to me


----------



## gullu

KitKaat said:


> I am using the mobile forum app ... signatures are invisible to me


HR Countries Tracker Sheet: http://goo.gl/ks05ff


----------



## KitKaat

gullu said:


> HR Countries Tracker Sheet: http://goo.gl/ks05ff


Thanks :》


----------



## 733513

KitKaat said:


> any news from 2013 applicants? Leb ? Subarboy? Bolt?


Nope KitKaat, unfortunately not 

I think its we shouldnt compare our timelines with 189 applicants as they prioritize applicants differently based on their subclass and individual circumstances.

I wish you all the best, hope you get your grant ASAP!


----------



## KitKaat

sugarboy said:


> Nope KitKaat, unfortunately not
> 
> I think its we shouldnt compare our timelines with 189 applicants as they prioritize applicants differently based on their subclass and individual circumstances.
> 
> I wish you all the best, hope you get your grant ASAP!


Actually it doesn't matter because spouse visas and family stream is under priority 1 ! and here I am hitting the 17 months  .... its just a luck .... wish you the best luck and hope you get the grant quickly


----------



## 733513

KitKaat said:


> Actually it doesn't matter because spouse visas and family stream is under priority 1 ! and here I am hitting the 17 months  .... its just a luck .... wish you the best luck and hope you get the grant quickly


You're right it doesn't matter but somehow its got to do with priorities either set by DIBP to ASIO or ASIO themselves internally.

OR 

Somehow if an applicant's case drives extraordinary interest and hence that causes it to go into detailed investigation which causes long time too.

But my observation leads me to think that its most likely the first point as for subclass 887 applicants who have had their files referred to ASIO are waiting for more than 16+ months at least. I am sure not all of them have driven extraordinary interest for the detailed investigation. Some applicants are still waiting from April 2013.

I would suggest you one thing which I would have done if I were in your place. Get a medical certificate/recommendation from a professional outlining the difficulties you are facing due to this and the impact its having on you. This is the only avenue through which DIBP may consider your case to be genuinely extraordinary and will intervene and priorities it (DIBP reserves the right to request ASIO to prioritize the case). I have no hope for myself, but I strongly believe you deserve it.

All the best.. I really want to see your grant before anything else ASAP!


----------



## 733513

And family stream I don't think is Priority 1.

Skilled Migration, EMS (Employer Nomination Scheme) and RSMS (Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme) takes the highest priority.

In my visa 887 I cannot add my spouse as the dependent applicant. Due to this my marriage is holding up. I'm in a relationship of 8 years and cannot really help the fact that I cant be with my to-be partner due to this...but anyway, there's not much I can do. Unfortunately i have to deal with it, but for how long no idea.

I'm thinking about lodging a combined 189 application with my spouse alongside, but I dont have high hopes with that either.


----------



## sultanshah

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Hi Sammy,
> I did not call DIBP yet.
> However, when opened my inbox today, I saw an email from a new CO requesting polio-certificates for me, my wife and our kid.


Salam,

When you did your medicals didnt you submitted your Polio certificate to the clinic or didnt they asked for it?..when I had my medicals in Islamabad at aziz medical center they asked for it to bring along with me during appointment and they took a copy of it.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

W Salam Sultan Shah,

I also got my+spouse medical from Aziz Medicals in early October, 2014.
Then my Son's medical were done at the same place in November, 2014.
But both times, they some how skipped this polio checks.

I applied for Australian visit visa in late October and at that time, got my polio-certificate from Cantt. Hospital Rawalpindi.

BTW, till last year, I was not a victim of PGAD (Pre grant anxiety disorder)  as I had made my mind that it takes 15+ months for Pakistani applicants, therefore, did not Front-Loaded any thing. And for the very reason, did not uploaded polio-certificates, although I had mine ready.

But now I am suffering from PGAD (Pre grant anxiety disorder)  like many others
Especially, spending a week in Sydney this month made my suffering even more :eyebrows:



sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> 
> When you did your medicals didnt you submitted your Polio certificate to the clinic or didnt they asked for it?..when I had my medicals in Islamabad at aziz medical center they asked for it to bring along with me during appointment and they took a copy of it.


----------



## talexpat

Dear ALL,

I know this announcement is slightly late for today.

Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah. ....

It was my visa grant day finally... 

Email arrived right 1.5 hrs before Adelaide's working hours end for today.

Another new thing told by my agent is that ESC have been ignored totally for new applicants and they will do it later on. DIBP can revoke its grant anytime later or while doing citizenship test. :boxing:

I thank all of the members here who supported me in this quest. And I have updated the trackers...


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Many congrats bro

U got it 

btw, this skipping of ESC is for people who lodged after 30-June-2014, right?




talexpat said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> I know this announcement is slightly late for today.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah. ....
> 
> It was my visa grant day finally...
> 
> Email arrived right 1.5 hrs before Adelaide's working hours end for today.
> 
> Another new thing told by my agent is that ESC have been ignored totally for new applicants and they will do it later on. DIBP can revoke its grant anytime later or while doing citizenship test. :boxing:
> 
> I thank all of the members here who supported me in this quest. And I have updated the trackers...


----------



## talexpat

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Many congrats bro
> 
> U got it
> 
> btw, this skipping of ESC is for people who lodged after 30-June-2014, right?



Thanks a lot 

Not sure though....its 30 June 2014 or 1 July 2014

But People keep calling it since July 2014.....


----------



## Haadka

talexpat said:


> Another new thing told by my agent is that ESC have been ignored totally for new applicants and they will do it later on. DIBP can revoke its grant anytime later or while doing citizenship test.


Congratulations Talepax, I wish you all the best 

Agents are just like us they speculate & make assumptions without no documentation or proof to show. What else would you expect from an issue that is in the hands of a secrete service, go figure. I only know one thing about ESC, the more you think you know about it, the more confused you get. In Computer Science, it is called Non-deterministic algorithm:



> a nondeterministic algorithm is an algorithm that, even for the same input, can exhibit different behaviors on different runs, as opposed to a deterministic algorithm



I want to get excited and believe this agent but after what happened in Sydney, I think things will be more slow for HR countries. Sad how while ESCaping from our home grown problems, they went to Australia before us. But there is no worries, Insha Allah everyone will get his grant soon.

So you might just be one of the lucky ones who don't go through the ESC at all, anyways congratulations again.


----------



## sultanshah

talexpat said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> I know this announcement is slightly late for today.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah. ....
> 
> It was my visa grant day finally...
> 
> Email arrived right 1.5 hrs before Adelaide's working hours end for today.
> 
> Another new thing told by my agent is that ESC have been ignored totally for new applicants and they will do it later on. DIBP can revoke its grant anytime later or while doing citizenship test. :boxing:
> 
> I thank all of the members here who supported me in this quest. And I have updated the trackers...


congratulations bro


----------



## sultanshah

ahsan_abbas said:


> I received my grant today. I have updated my signature to reflect the same.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you specially Siva. You are of great help. :second:


Congratulations bro


----------



## gullu

talexpat said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> I know this announcement is slightly late for today.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah. ....
> 
> It was my visa grant day finally...
> 
> Email arrived right 1.5 hrs before Adelaide's working hours end for today.
> 
> Another new thing told by my agent is that ESC have been ignored totally for new applicants and they will do it later on. DIBP can revoke its grant anytime later or while doing citizenship test. :boxing:
> 
> I thank all of the members here who supported me in this quest. And I have updated the trackers...


Congratulations!!


----------



## Haadka

New Recommendations for Immigration Report by Commonwealth of Australia, State of New South Wales Jan 2015




> Immigration has informed the Review that – in the current legal and policy context and with its existing capabilities and policies – Monis would likely be granted a visa and citizenship today if he presented in the same way as he did at that time.





> 1. Immigration should review its internal connectivity and information sharing processes to improve the Department’s ability to verify the initial supporting information provided by visa applicants wishing to travel to Australia.
> 
> 2. Immigration should better assess the possible risks posed by individuals at the pre-visa, post-visa and pre-citizenship stages.
> 
> 3. Immigration should propose policy and legislative changes necessary to support decisions to grant or revoke an initial visa, subsequent visas and, citizenship.


The full report is in the link below, with more information about Monis which makes you feel sick of how he misused the protection provided to him. Also gives you more information how this ESC thing works...

https://www.pm.gov.au/sites/default/files/media/martin_place_siege_review.pdf


----------



## KitKaat

sugarboy said:


> And family stream I don't think is Priority 1.
> 
> Skilled Migration, EMS (Employer Nomination Scheme) and RSMS (Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme) takes the highest priority.
> 
> In my visa 887 I cannot add my spouse as the dependent applicant. Due to this my marriage is holding up. I'm in a relationship of 8 years and cannot really help the fact that I cant be with my to-be partner due to this...but anyway, there's not much I can do. Unfortunately i have to deal with it, but for how long no idea.
> 
> I'm thinking about lodging a combined 189 application with my spouse alongside, but I dont have high hopes with that either.


Your right but thats falls under the skilled migration, but in the Family stream, spouse and child is the highest priority in the family stream, did you get my point? 

I am really sorry regarding your partner I hope you'll find a way and solutions so she can be with you, thanks for the medical statements ideas, the strange thing is that my case officer told me only a life and death situation that I can gain the compelling and compassionate circumstances. Currently I am in a limbo ... don't know what to do


----------



## Hiki

*Seniors Need Help*

Hi all ... after a long time i m here ... congrats to all of those who got their grants and best of luck who are waiting ... once you guys get the grant than situation is totally different and confusing to manage your time and departures ... 
I have 2 important questions to ask and i wil be happy to get answers .
1. My cousin has 175 subclass p.r with him . After getting his grant he went 2 times to ausi and came back to pakistan and now living here but now he has decided to go back to ausi . Here is the detail
Initial entry 14-01-2011
Departure 25-01-2011
Second entry 27-10-2011
Departure from Australia 04-05-2012
PR expiry 21-10-2015

Now entering on 15-04-2015
So the questions are 
When will he get his RRV ?
After how much time wil he get his citizenship when he goes now ? 
I will be great full for your responses thanks


----------



## talexpat

Dear All,

I have below queries in my mind, please advise:

*VISA Label :* Do I need a visa label in my passport? On my route from RUH-MEL, do you think there can be any issue at Indonesian/Malaysian/Dubai airports without a visa label?

*Driving License: *I have Saudi driving license which is going to be 3 years old this July but I plan to go earlier. Is there any procedure we can adopt to use it as international driving license in Oz? I have heard we need to take NOC from license issuing authority, has anyone tried this for Saudi Arabia?

*Transfer of funds : * Every bank here declares its own service fee but unsure of which intermediate banks would be involved in wire transfer for SAR >>> AUD (let's say CWB) and handling charges at Oz bank. Has anybody tried any route? I have one recommendation for SABB Bank though but don't know exact handling charges amount at Oz side.


Thanks...


----------



## girlaussie

Your cousin is eligible to apply for his citizenship in 2018 (if he meets the residency requirement at that time)

'From 1 July 2010 all citizenship applicants will need to meet this residence requirement at the time they apply for Australian citizenship.

You must have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for 4 years immediately before applying, including 1 year as a permanent resident, and You must not have been absent from Australia for more than 1 year during the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year immediately before applying.'

Have a look at Residence Requirements calculator: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do

After 2015 if he plans to exit & re-enter Australia he would have to get RRV. He also has to meet the RRV requirement which should show his strong ties with Australia like family, job etc.

Girl Aussie 



Hiki said:


> I have 2 important questions to ask and i wil be happy to get answers .
> 1. My cousin has 175 subclass p.r with him . After getting his grant he went 2 times to ausi and came back to pakistan and now living here but now he has decided to go back to ausi . Here is the detail
> Initial entry 14-01-2011
> Departure 25-01-2011
> Second entry 27-10-2011
> Departure from Australia 04-05-2012
> PR expiry 21-10-2015
> 
> Now entering on 15-04-2015
> So the questions are
> When will he get his RRV ?
> After how much time wil he get his citizenship when he goes now ?
> I will be great full for your responses thanks


----------



## Hiki

girlaussie said:


> Your cousin is eligible to apply for his citizenship in 2018 (if he meets the residency requirement at that time)
> 
> 'From 1 July 2010 all citizenship applicants will need to meet this residence requirement at the time they apply for Australian citizenship.
> 
> You must have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for 4 years immediately before applying, including 1 year as a permanent resident, and You must not have been absent from Australia for more than 1 year during the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year immediately before applying.'
> 
> Have a look at Residence Requirements calculator: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do
> 
> After 2015 if he plans to exit & re-enter Australia he would have to get RRV. He also has to meet the RRV requirement which should show his strong ties with Australia like family, job etc.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thankyou very much for the detail reply ... can you please tell me that when he goes in april 2015 so when can he get his RRV ? Like in how much time ? And what if he does not get his RRV and he is present in australia in 2015 ...


----------



## Hiki

Another question its also regarding my cousin ... 
Now my cousin has new born baby which is 5 months old . What is the procedure to add the new born or how will he get visa for the new born baby


----------



## Abu_Yahya

talexpat said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> I know this announcement is slightly late for today.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah. ....
> 
> It was my visa grant day finally...
> 
> Email arrived right 1.5 hrs before Adelaide's working hours end for today.
> 
> Another new thing told by my agent is that ESC have been ignored totally for new applicants and they will do it later on. DIBP can revoke its grant anytime later or while doing citizenship test. :boxing:
> 
> I thank all of the members here who supported me in this quest. And I have updated the trackers...


Congrats Bro!
Have a success Aussie life ahead 
This is really a good news that ESC are being avoided, this will save a lot of applicants' time.

Regards,


----------



## samy25

talexpat said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have below queries in my mind, please advise:
> 
> *VISA Label :* Do I need a visa label in my passport? On my route from RUH-MEL, do you think there can be any issue at Indonesian/Malaysian/Dubai airports without a visa label?
> 
> *Driving License: *I have Saudi driving license which is going to be 3 years old this July but I plan to go earlier. Is there any procedure we can adopt to use it as international driving license in Oz? I have heard we need to take NOC from license issuing authority, has anyone tried this for Saudi Arabia?
> 
> *Transfer of funds : * Every bank here declares its own service fee but unsure of which intermediate banks would be involved in wire transfer for SAR >>> AUD (let's say CWB) and handling charges at Oz bank. Has anybody tried any route? I have one recommendation for SABB Bank though but don't know exact handling charges amount at Oz side.
> 
> 
> Thanks...


congratulations alot 

and just thinking that when we rest will ask such questions after grant


----------



## girlaussie

Your cousin can't add new born now as he already got his visa, he can apply for Child Visa 101 -Offshore, processing time is 14 months. This is the link: Child visa (subclass 101)

Girl Aussie



Hiki said:


> Another question its also regarding my cousin ...
> Now my cousin has new born baby which is 5 months old . What is the procedure to add the new born or how will he get visa for the new born baby


----------



## girlaussie

He can continue to stay in Australia for Indefinite period even after his PR expires which is October 2015. However, he needs RRV if the travel period on his current permanent visa has expired or is about to expire so he should apply timely and should get RRV before leaving Australia. 

Resident Return visa (subclass 155 and 157) could be granted if applicant meets the requirement:

*For RRV 155*

Subclass 155 Resident Return visa

You might be able to be granted this visa if you: have spent a period totalling two years in the last five years in Australia as either an Australian permanent resident or citizen (the 'residence requirement'). have not spent two of the last five years in Australia as a permanent resident or citizen, but can satisfy the processing officer that you have substantial business, cultural, employment or personal ties of benefit to Australia, and: are lodging while in Australia and can show compelling reasons for any continuous absence from Australia of more than five years; are lodging while overseas, were a permanent resident or citizen when you last departed Australia and can show compelling reasons for any continuous absence from Australia of more than five years;

*For RRV 157*

You might be able to be granted this visa if you: have lawfully spent at least one day in the past five years in Australia; have spent less than two years in the past five years in Australia; have been a permanent resident or an Australian citizen for the entire period spent in Australia; can show a compelling and compassionate reason for having to leave Australia or, if you are outside Australia, for leaving when you did

Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



Hiki said:


> Thankyou very much for the detail reply ... can you please tell me that when he goes in april 2015 so when can he get his RRV ? Like in how much time ? And what if he does not get his RRV and he is present in australia in 2015 ...


----------



## fahadyaqoob

talexpat said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have below queries in my mind, please advise:
> 
> *VISA Label :* Do I need a visa label in my passport? On my route from RUH-MEL, do you think there can be any issue at Indonesian/Malaysian/Dubai airports without a visa label?
> 
> *Driving License: *I have Saudi driving license which is going to be 3 years old this July but I plan to go earlier. Is there any procedure we can adopt to use it as international driving license in Oz? I have heard we need to take NOC from license issuing authority, has anyone tried this for Saudi Arabia?
> 
> *Transfer of funds : * Every bank here declares its own service fee but unsure of which intermediate banks would be involved in wire transfer for SAR >>> AUD (let's say CWB) and handling charges at Oz bank. Has anybody tried any route? I have one recommendation for SABB Bank though but don't know exact handling charges amount at Oz side.
> 
> 
> Thanks...


1. No need for Visa Label, Its an extra cost with no value.
2. Saudi driving license is not allowed in Australia as Saudi license has 4 names on the license (Your name+Father's name) and you need to have exact name on the license as you passport. Better to have an international driving license from Pakistan.
3. Not sure about it but charges are nominal as it is normal practice.


----------



## Knowman

Hello Everyone,

I have a query. My visa has been lodged by an Agent but i need to see my online application. I have created an immiAccount but unable to see any details, everything is blank.
Can someone please advise me how do i check my online application without importing the application (since my agent has asked NOT TO IMPORT)

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## SohailAnwar

talexpat said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Not sure though....its 30 June 2014 or 1 July 2014
> 
> But People keep calling it since July 2014.....


I have lodged my application on July 23, 2014 and it is in ESC :confused2:

______________________________
ICT Business Analyst (261111) | Subclass: 189 | Visa Application Submission: July 23, 2014 | Form 80, 1221, PCC & Medicals Request: October 02, 2014 | Form 80, 1221, PCC & Medicals Submitted: October 23, 2014 | Grant: Waiting (IN SHA ALLAH Soon)


----------



## Abu_Yahya

fahadyaqoob said:


> 1. No need for Visa Label, Its an extra cost with no value.
> 2. Saudi driving license is not allowed in Australia as Saudi license has 4 names on the license (Your name+Father's name) and you need to have exact name on the license as you passport. Better to have an international driving license from Pakistan.
> 3. Not sure about it but charges are nominal as it is normal practice.


Regarding 2, my cousin who moved to AUS lately told me that there is a print-out of Saudi license in English with full details in it which can be arranged from license office will be used while applying AUS driving license. I have not arranged it though, it can be further checked with other members as well who moved from KSA to AUS.

Regards,


----------



## hanali

fahadyaqoob said:


> 1. No need for Visa Label, Its an extra cost with no value.
> 2. Saudi driving license is not allowed in Australia as Saudi license has 4 names on the license (Your name+Father's name) and you need to have exact name on the license as you passport. Better to have an international driving license from Pakistan.
> 3. Not sure about it but charges are nominal as it is normal practice.


I read in this forum, someone from UAE visited Australia and used international license issued from UAE.

Can someone confirm if we can drive is Australia using international driving license issued from Saudi?

Has any forum member from Saudi done this?


----------



## Effindi

Alhamdolillah received the Grant today. It was quick overall. I would like to state once again that Pakistani applicants please dont get discouraged. ESC is not applicable to everyone and these days it seems the time has reduced significantly. I thank all of you for your guidance and wish each one of you good luck and best wishes.


----------



## hanali

Effindi said:


> Alhamdolillah received the Grant today. It was quick overall. I would like to state once again that Pakistani applicants please dont get discouraged. ESC is not applicable to everyone and these days it seems the time has reduced significantly. I thank all of you for your guidance and wish each one of you good luck and best wishes.


Congrats. Have blessed life in coming days in Australia...


----------



## Leb

It seams my ESC is finalized because the team 13 requested some additional information like phone numbers and emails of my brothers in Australia. 
I've just sent them.


----------



## Effindi

hanali said:


> Congrats. Have blessed life in coming days in Australia...


Thank you Hanali. Congrats to you too for grant and wish you all the best. 

By the way, I am not planing to move immediately and may leave in two years from now inshAllah. I was thinking how will the late entry impact your chances of later applying for the citizenship and job prospects.


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> It seams my ESC is finalized because the team 13 requested some additional information like phone numbers and emails of my brothers in Australia.
> I've just sent them.


Thats a good sign !!! when did your form 80 referred to ESC


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> Thats a good sign !!! when did your form 80 referred to ESC


Team 13 contacted me first on 15 feb. 2014


----------



## freak199

samy25 said:


> congratulations alot
> 
> and just thinking that when we rest will ask such questions after grant




Samy25 ,


I second your thought....the wait is killing....sep 20 applicant...from india...co contact 5 dec....after that any mail or phone call to DIBP same irritatin response that Case Stilll under ESC and No time frames for completion.... Pls sugget me any option and I shall 
do it.... I am forcing myself to forget immigration...


Cheers
Freak199.


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> Team 13 contacted me first on 15 feb. 2014


Inshallah your grant comes any minute !! keep us updated ...


----------



## taz_mt

Effindi said:


> Alhamdolillah received the Grant today. It was quick overall. I would like to state once again that Pakistani applicants please dont get discouraged. ESC is not applicable to everyone and these days it seems the time has reduced significantly. I thank all of you for your guidance and wish each one of you good luck and best wishes.


great stuff, congratulations


----------



## gullu

Effindi said:


> Alhamdolillah received the Grant today. It was quick overall. I would like to state once again that Pakistani applicants please dont get discouraged. ESC is not applicable to everyone and these days it seems the time has reduced significantly. I thank all of you for your guidance and wish each one of you good luck and best wishes.


Congratulations!!


----------



## taz_mt

was just going through the HR tracker sheet, noticed Jun2014 people are the most ignored, for some reason.

Anyhow, wishing speedy grants for everyone.

Good luck.


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> Inshallah your grant comes any minute !! keep us updated ...


I am expecting the grant within 6 weeks allowing 2-3 weeks for file transmitting from team 13 to my visa team and another 2-3 weeks to get tge visa. 
Off course I will stay on my toes waiting for the grant. 
I wish you get your grant soon as well.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Effindi said:


> Alhamdolillah received the Grant today. It was quick overall. I would like to state once again that Pakistani applicants please dont get discouraged. ESC is not applicable to everyone and these days it seems the time has reduced significantly. I thank all of you for your guidance and wish each one of you good luck and best wishes.


Congrats and good luck for the life ahead!

Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Oz Boy said:


> *VISA Label :* Slightly disagree with fyaqoob. Though visa label is not required and costs a lot, it does have some advantages. For instance, if applying for a tourist visa to countries like U.S, Schengen it's an authentic evidence sticked to your passport that no one can deny as compared to the visa notice which requires further verification. Further, I have seen some posts on different expat forums where the permanent residents who had children born in OZ were asked to provide visa label or certificate of residency to get the Aussie passport for their new ones. Refer to the links below:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-post-office-childs-passport-application.html
> 
> [url
> 
> *Driving License: * Agree... Regret to say that GCC driver licenses are worthless and not accepted anywhere in the first nations... You can only use your existing licenses for the first three months then must get the OZ one to be on the roads.
> 
> *Transfer of funds : * The best method is to open an online OZ account and transfer funds in A$ through the exchange. I opened the account with Westpac and got my funds transferred through one of the exchanges in UAE. I was charged 45AED by the exchange and only 18A$ by the Aussie bank...job done... My two cents: never go for conversion from different currency accounts,e.g, from USD a/c to A$ a/c...You would end up with huge deductions...
> 
> All the best...



Further on visa label - Is there is time limit that we can have it or anytime till the visa is valid? Why I am asking is because most of the people plan to move after sometime so they are not in hurry to have it.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Leb said:


> I am expecting the grant within 6 weeks allowing 2-3 weeks for file transmitting from team 13 to my visa team and another 2-3 weeks to get tge visa.
> Off course I will stay on my toes waiting for the grant.
> I wish you get your grant soon as well.


Wish both of you get your grants soon inshaALLAH, since you have already waited for so long.


----------



## freak199

SuperMan1983 said:


> As the days goes on my frustration level increases and espically after receiving the idiotic replies that my application is under checks. It's now 8 months and is still under checks not sure what exactly they want to check!



I understand your agony...Dont worry...few STRONG people get tested...and we are the chosen Strong ones.....


----------



## babajani

Hello All

By the grace of God and prayers of my parents I have been granted 190 visa for me and my family.

Though I applied through an agent , Its solely because of the contribution of many members of this forum that I have successfully completed the process.I got my motivation and inspiration from the forum members. If I had not visited this forum in the first place, I would not have applied for immigration.

Thankyou all the members whose posts helped me in the process. special thanks to the moderators of the forum for managing and running such a helpful forum for potential immigrants.

I will be writing in detail my story which may help many members of this forum. 

God bless you all.I wish all those waiting a speedy grant. You will get it InshAllah Sooon.

Regards


----------



## Abu_Yahya

babajani said:


> Hello All
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my parents I have been granted 190 visa for me and my family.
> 
> Though I applied through an agent , Its solely because of the contribution of many members of this forum that I have successfully completed the process.I got my motivation and inspiration from the forum members. If I had not visited this forum in the first place, I would not have applied for immigration.
> 
> Thankyou all the members whose posts helped me in the process. special thanks to the moderators of the forum for managing and running such a helpful forum for potential immigrants.
> 
> I will be writing in detail my story which may help many members of this forum.
> 
> God bless you all.I wish all those waiting a speedy grant. You will get it InshAllah Sooon.
> 
> Regards


Congrats Bro!
Wish a happy life ahead.


----------



## gullu

babajani said:


> Hello All
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my parents I have been granted 190 visa for me and my family.
> 
> Though I applied through an agent , Its solely because of the contribution of many members of this forum that I have successfully completed the process.I got my motivation and inspiration from the forum members. If I had not visited this forum in the first place, I would not have applied for immigration.
> 
> Thankyou all the members whose posts helped me in the process. special thanks to the moderators of the forum for managing and running such a helpful forum for potential immigrants.
> 
> I will be writing in detail my story which may help many members of this forum.
> 
> God bless you all.I wish all those waiting a speedy grant. You will get it InshAllah Sooon.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations!!


----------



## taz_mt

babajani said:


> Hello All
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my parents I have been granted 190 visa for me and my family.
> 
> Though I applied through an agent , Its solely because of the contribution of many members of this forum that I have successfully completed the process.I got my motivation and inspiration from the forum members. If I had not visited this forum in the first place, I would not have applied for immigration.
> 
> Thankyou all the members whose posts helped me in the process. special thanks to the moderators of the forum for managing and running such a helpful forum for potential immigrants.
> 
> I will be writing in detail my story which may help many members of this forum.
> 
> God bless you all.I wish all those waiting a speedy grant. You will get it InshAllah Sooon.
> 
> Regards


congratulations, have fun


----------



## taz_mt

only me and Haadka left from Aug 2014


----------



## hanali

babajani said:


> Hello All
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my parents I have been granted 190 visa for me and my family.
> 
> Though I applied through an agent , Its solely because of the contribution of many members of this forum that I have successfully completed the process.I got my motivation and inspiration from the forum members. If I had not visited this forum in the first place, I would not have applied for immigration.
> 
> Thankyou all the members whose posts helped me in the process. special thanks to the moderators of the forum for managing and running such a helpful forum for potential immigrants.
> 
> I will be writing in detail my story which may help many members of this forum.
> 
> God bless you all.I wish all those waiting a speedy grant. You will get it InshAllah Sooon.
> 
> Regards


Congrats and good luck for future.


----------



## KitKaat

Congrats everyone!

I wanna ask, how can I add the date as in words format instead of numbers under the CO assigned column?
Thanks


----------



## babajani

Knowman said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a query. My visa has been lodged by an Agent but i need to see my online application. I have created an immiAccount but unable to see any details, everything is blank.
> Can someone please advise me how do i check my online application without importing the application (since my agent has asked NOT TO IMPORT)
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hello Dear

Just ignore what your agent said and import your application to your account. It wont have any impact on your application neither your agent would know about it. Just do not upload anything without the agent's conset.

Regards


----------



## gullu

KitKaat said:


> Congrats everyone!
> 
> I wanna ask, how can I add the date as in words format instead of numbers under the CO assigned column?
> Thanks


Just add your details in any format. Moderator will fix it


----------



## sultanshah

Effindi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a question. Does a medical request mean its final. I mean that it will not go into external security clearance etc.. Any expereince?


congratulations bro..

Please can you tell me what additional documents you were requested?

Regards


----------



## KitKaat

gullu said:


> Just add your details in any format. Moderator will fix it


okey gr8 thanks


----------



## sanny

By the grace of Almighty ALLAH we have been granted subclass 190 . Thank you all the members who helped me in this process .. I applied in september 2013 and got the grant letter today afternoon. Thank u once again


----------



## gullu

sanny said:


> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH we have been granted subclass 190 . Thank you all the members who helped me in this process .. I applied in september 2013 and got the grant letter today afternoon. Thank u once again


Congratulations!! Please share your timeline.


----------



## talexpat

fahadyaqoob said:


> 1. No need for Visa Label, Its an extra cost with no value.
> 2. Saudi driving license is not allowed in Australia as Saudi license has 4 names on the license (Your name+Father's name) and you need to have exact name on the license as you passport. Better to have an international driving license from Pakistan.
> 3. Not sure about it but charges are nominal as it is normal practice.


Thanks bro, please can your provide some details about the nominal charges. How many AUD deduction on any particular amount? Any experience?


----------



## talexpat

Abu_Yahya said:


> Regarding 2, my cousin who moved to AUS lately told me that there is a print-out of Saudi license in English with full details in it which can be arranged from license office will be used while applying AUS driving license. I have not arranged it though, it can be further checked with other members as well who moved from KSA to AUS.
> 
> Regards,


That's something I was expecting. I shall dig it further and update here


----------



## FAIS

talexpat said:


> That's something I was expecting. I shall dig it further and update here


I used my UAE DL while on my first validation trip. It also has four names on it and the Hertz rent a car official only obtained copies of the license and passport and required some pre authorization from my credit card.

I assume that rent a car companies know about the rules and regulations. 

For you, I advise to get "International Driving Permit" from any Muroor branch. However, please keep in mind that its a permit and not valid without original DL. So you have to keep both in your pocket.


----------



## sam1051

Though i am not sure about charges in Saudia, but in Pakistan around USD 10-15 is charged by local bank and nearly same charged by foreign bank so nearly USD 30 in total. Charges are transaction based, irrespective of amount transferred. 



talexpat said:


> Thanks bro, please can your provide some details about the nominal charges. How many AUD deduction on any particular amount? Any experience?


----------



## KitKaat

sanny said:


> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH we have been granted subclass 190 . Thank you all the members who helped me in this process .. I applied in september 2013 and got the grant letter today afternoon. Thank u once again


Mashallah Congratulations !! you did wait so long, you deserve it  Good luck in Australia


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> Mashallah Congratulations !! you did wait so long, you deserve it  Good luck in Australia


Congratulation senior


----------



## Oz Boy

talexpat said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have below queries in my mind, please advise:
> 
> *VISA Label :* Do I need a visa label in my passport? On my route from RUH-MEL, do you think there can be any issue at Indonesian/Malaysian/Dubai airports without a visa label?
> 
> *Driving License: *I have Saudi driving license which is going to be 3 years old this July but I plan to go earlier. Is there any procedure we can adopt to use it as international driving license in Oz? I have heard we need to take NOC from license issuing authority, has anyone tried this for Saudi Arabia?
> 
> *Transfer of funds : * Every bank here declares its own service fee but unsure of which intermediate banks would be involved in wire transfer for SAR >>> AUD (let's say CWB) and handling charges at Oz bank. Has anybody tried any route? I have one recommendation for SABB Bank though but don't know exact handling charges amount at Oz side.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



*VISA Label :* Though visa label is not required and costs a lot, it does have some advantages. For instance, if applying for a tourist visa to countries like U.S, Schengen it's an authentic evidence sticked to your passport that no one can deny as compared to the visa notice which requires further verification. Further, I have seen some posts on different expat forums where the permanent residents who had children born in OZ were asked to provide visa label or certificate of residency to get the Aussie passport for their new ones. 

Type the following phrases on search engines and you will come across some useful links:

*Physical visa label asked by Post office for Child's passport application*

*Visa label needed to get my child's Aussie passport, why???*



*Driving License:* ... Regret to say that GCC driver licenses are worthless and not accepted anywhere in the first nations... You can only use your existing licenses for the first three months then must get the OZ one to be on the roads.

*Transfer of funds :* The best method is to open an online OZ account and transfer funds in A$ through the exchange. I opened the account with Westpac and got my funds transferred through one of the exchanges in UAE. I was charged 45AED by the exchange and only 18A$ by the Aussie bank...job done... My two cents: never go for conversion from different currency accounts,e.g, from USD a/c to A$ a/c...You would end up with huge deductions...

All the best...


----------



## Abu_Yahya

sanny said:


> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH we have been granted subclass 190 . Thank you all the members who helped me in this process .. I applied in september 2013 and got the grant letter today afternoon. Thank u once again


Congrats!
That was a long wait finally over 
Have a wonderful Aussie life ahead.

Regards,


----------



## talexpat

Oz Boy said:


> VISA Label : Slightly disagree with fyaqoob. Though visa label is not required and costs a lot, it does have some advantages. For instance, if applying for a tourist visa to countries like U.S, Schengen it's an authentic evidence sticked to your passport that no one can deny as compared to the visa notice which requires further verification. Further, I have seen some posts on different expat forums where the permanent residents who had children born in OZ were asked to provide visa label or certificate of residency to get the Aussie passport for their new ones. Refer to the links below:
> 
> Physical visa label asked by Post office for Child's passport application
> 
> [url
> 
> Driving License: Agree... Regret to say that GCC driver licenses are worthless and not accepted anywhere in the first nations... You can only use your existing licenses for the first three months then must get the OZ one to be on the roads.
> 
> Transfer of funds : The best method is to open an online OZ account and transfer funds in A$ through the exchange. I opened the account with Westpac and got my funds transferred through one of the exchanges in UAE. I was charged 45AED by the exchange and only 18A$ by the Aussie bank...job done... My two cents: never go for conversion from different currency accounts,e.g, from USD a/c to A$ a/c...You would end up with huge deductions...
> 
> All the best...


*Transfer of funds :* Brother, please elaborate on why do prefer it through the exchange. Why not we use our bank conversion rate to change it from SAR to AUD and then transfer it online to Oz AUD account. Also, 18A$ on how many A$ transaction? Is it dependent on amount?


----------



## rahimvrani

talexpat said:


> *Transfer of funds :* Brother, please elaborate on why do prefer it through the exchange. Why not we use our bank conversion rate to change it from SAR to AUD and then transfer it online to Oz AUD account. Also, 18A$ on how many A$ transaction? Is it dependent on amount?


you can bring $10000 to australia individually .. example if you are travelling with your wife & kids .. so you can calaculate how much you want to bring.

bank account in anybank in australia can be done in an hour all you have to do is visit the bank & deposit the money straight away you will safe all the other charges

$10000 can be equlent to any currency .. the rest is your choice.

Regards,

Rahim V


----------



## rahimvrani

There are too many exchange company in every city example money gram uae exhcnage xpress money travelex so it not an issue if you bring any other currency


----------



## emran

Hi Everyone,

I want to ask anyone from Saudi Arabia who has applied for PCC. I tried to get the letter from the Australian Embassy for Saudi PCC and asked them to courier the letter to Khobar, Dammam as I can't come to Riyadh due to my work. They told me I have to arrange the courier myself.

I remember last time when I have asked for the letter they sent it through DHL and paid DHL for the letter. But this time they are not doing it.

Did anyone faced similar problem? What should I do?

thanks


----------



## Haadka

emran,

You can go to aramex main branch in Khobar. They will pick up from the embassy.


----------



## girlaussie

https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers

'If you have entered Victoria on a permanent visa you may drive on your overseas driver licence, providing* it is written in English or accompanied by an English translation or international driving permit* for: 6 months from the date you first entered Australia if the permanent visa was issued before you entered Australia, or 6 months from the date when the permanent visa was issued to you if the permanent visa was issued to you while in Australia.' 

If you want to continue driving in Victoria after this time you must get a Victorian driver licence. 

Driver licences issued from *non recognised countries * (which include Saudi)or the ‘driver experience’ is not recognised in Victoria, you will need to take the following tests at a VicRoads Customer Service Centre to get your Victorian driver licence:

road law knowledge test
hazard perception test
drive test

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



talexpat said:


> *Driving License: *I have Saudi driving license which is going to be 3 years old this July but I plan to go earlier. Is there any procedure we can adopt to use it as international driving license in Oz? I have heard we need to take NOC from license issuing authority, has anyone tried this for Saudi Arabia?
> Thanks...


----------



## fahadyaqoob

emran said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I want to ask anyone from Saudi Arabia who has applied for PCC. I tried to get the letter from the Australian Embassy for Saudi PCC and asked them to courier the letter to Khobar, Dammam as I can't come to Riyadh due to my work. They told me I have to arrange the courier myself.
> 
> I remember last time when I have asked for the letter they sent it through DHL and paid DHL for the letter. But this time they are not doing it.
> 
> Did anyone faced similar problem? What should I do?
> 
> thanks


You can ask any of your friends to pick up from Aus Embassy. Just provide an authority letter.


----------



## KitKaat

The difference between me and you guys/girls is that I receive my notifications from the embassy rather than the immigration department, so basically I start checking my email starting from 5 Pm Melbourne time  ... Now its 6:30Pm that's in Egypt 9:30 Am


----------



## owais83

emran said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I want to ask anyone from Saudi Arabia who has applied for PCC. I tried to get the letter from the Australian Embassy for Saudi PCC and asked them to courier the letter to Khobar, Dammam as I can't come to Riyadh due to my work. They told me I have to arrange the courier myself.
> 
> I remember last time when I have asked for the letter they sent it through DHL and paid DHL for the letter. But this time they are not doing it.
> 
> Did anyone faced similar problem? What should I do?
> 
> thanks


Why would you need the request letter from the embassy again if you have it from the last the time ?


----------



## taz_mt

no one has any good news today?


----------



## KitKaat

hello any body there ????????


----------



## gullu

KitKaat said:


> hello any body there ????????


No


----------



## KitKaat

gullu said:


> No


:'( :'(


----------



## emran

owais83 said:


> Why would you need the request letter from the embassy again if you have it from the last the time ?


I have used that letter for Saudi PCC and that PCC was expired on 25 December 2014 and Saudi Police keep the Embassy letter. So, I thought to apply for a new one. 

DO you think I should get a new PCC or the old one can do the job? 

The CO didn't asked for Saudi PCC I just want it to be ready to save time.


----------



## owais83

emran said:


> I have used that letter for Saudi PCC and that PCC was expired on 25 December 2014 and Saudi Police keep the Embassy letter. So, I thought to apply for a new one.
> 
> DO you think I should get a new PCC or the old one can do the job?
> 
> The CO didn't asked for Saudi PCC I just want it to be ready to save time.


most probably they will ask for Saudi PCC again , if it has expired .In my case I got both(english and arabic) request letters back , so if I am required to submit the saudi pcc again I think the old request might work , you should have asked for the request letters.


----------



## Oz Boy

talexpat said:


> *Transfer of funds :* Brother, please elaborate on why do prefer it through the exchange. Why not we use our bank conversion rate to change it from SAR to AUD and then transfer it online to Oz AUD account. Also, 18A$ on how many A$ transaction? Is it dependent on amount?



Don't consider banks or money exchanges as your loved ones who care about you. Instead, they will do the transaction on the least favourable exchange rate for customers and the best rates for themselves... So it's the customer at the end who loses... Conversion would cost you fortunes...

I guess the transaction is not amount dependent. It's the fixed amount what they charge...

Hope that helps...


----------



## longwaiting

I received a PCC call recently. I am a Pakistani living in UAE. What documetns do I need to take to the police for the certificate. Bothe here and in Pakistan?


----------



## talexpat

Hi,

*Transfer of funds made easy: * 

It is just a matter of seconds to open Smart Access account online at Commonwealth Bank of Australia but we cannot access our money until we have arrived in Australia and have been identified in any one of CBA branches.

We get Account # right away after we are done entering basic details and can start transferring our funds to it.

Also, it charges 11 AUD/- on receiving of every International money transfer regardless of amount or currency.

Source URL : https://www.commbank.com.au/personal/international/transfer-money/fees-and-charges.html


----------



## talexpat

FAIS said:


> I used my UAE DL while on my first validation trip. It also has four names on it and the Hertz rent a car official only obtained copies of the license and passport and required some pre authorization from my credit card.
> 
> I assume that rent a car companies know about the rules and regulations.
> 
> For you, I advise to get "International Driving Permit" from any Muroor branch. However, please keep in mind that its a permit and not valid without original DL. So you have to keep both in your pocket.


I visited Malaz Muroor(Traffic Police) here in Riyadh but no luck. I was referred to Nasariyah Muroor (probably their head office). I shall visit it tomorrow In sha Allah.

Staff at Malaz muroor didn't know what is International Driving Permit....


----------



## hasnainhyder1

Guidance Requested:

I applied the 189 visa on 21st Dec, 2014.
No CO allocation/Grant so far.

Should I try calling DIBP before CO allocation?


----------



## samy25

knock knock..................... any grant??? kitkat? leb?


----------



## samy25

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Guidance Requested:
> 
> I applied the 189 visa on 21st Dec, 2014.
> No CO allocation/Grant so far.
> 
> Should I try calling DIBP before CO allocation?


Relax Hasnain

There will not be any use of calling at this stage.. DIBP trend towards HR countries is better now. you should set ur own time frame for five months MAX. After that you will be good to go for calling 

i am sure you will hear good stuff even before


----------



## taz_mt

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Guidance Requested:
> 
> I applied the 189 visa on 21st Dec, 2014.
> No CO allocation/Grant so far.
> 
> Should I try calling DIBP before CO allocation?


wait atleast three months before making any calls to DIBP.


----------



## taz_mt

samy25 said:


> knock knock..................... any grant??? kitkat? leb?


been slow since yesterday.. hope someone will report in some grants today


----------



## Abu_Yahya

talexpat said:


> I visited Malaz Muroor(Traffic Police) here in Riyadh but no luck. I was referred to Nasariyah Muroor (probably their head office). I shall visit it tomorrow In sha Allah.
> 
> Staff at Malaz muroor didn't know what is International Driving Permit....


Did you check that English print-out thing?
As my cousin told it works out there in getting AUS license.


----------



## Leb

samy25 said:


> knock knock..................... any grant??? kitkat? leb?


 not yet, I am expecting it by the third week of March inchallah


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> knock knock..................... any grant??? kitkat? leb?



Today is the worst day in this year !!
I paid $363 to the mechanical, my car was leaking water and I found out that I have to replace the radiator  .... before half an hour I came to home, today was sunny day and hot, we forced to walk all the way to pick up my other daughter from school. Also I missed D'hur prayer, I really forgot about the visa but I received alert that someone wrote in this thread. 

Inshallah Leb you'll get it next week, you too samy


----------



## longwaiting

longwaiting said:


> I received a PCC call recently. I am a Pakistani living in UAE. What documetns do I need to take to the police for the certificate. Bothe here and in Pakistan?


Guys need some quick help on this. Can some one help with what I need to get a police certificate from Dubai and Pakistan?


----------



## samy25

Leb said:


> not yet, I am expecting it by the third week of March insha Allah


Insha ALLAH

please correct spelling in your post


----------



## samy25

KitKaat said:


> Today is the worst day in this year !!
> I paid $363 to the mechanical, my car was leaking water and I found out that I have to replace the radiator  .... before half an hour I came to home, today was sunny day and hot, we forced to walk all the way to pick up my other daughter from school. Also I missed D'hur prayer, I really forgot about the visa but I received alert that someone wrote in this thread.
> 
> Inshallah Leb you'll get it next week, you too samy


you know as a wife and mother you will be rewarded for all this hard time.. have faith like you are having it.. Allah will take away all your worries inshaALLAH.. you are just on the last stage of this hardship


----------



## gullu

longwaiting said:


> Guys need some quick help on this. Can some one help with what I need to get a police certificate from Dubai and Pakistan?


Assuming you are from Lahore. Download and submit following form in Liberty Police facilitation centre.

Lahore Police - Downloads

For Pakistan PCC, the following documents must be attached with form.
1. Three (3) fresh passport size photographs.
2. A copy of computerized national identity card.
3. A copy of first two pages of computerized passport.

If you are not currently in Pakistan then also attached exit stamp on you passport to show you are not in Pakistan.


----------



## samy25

longwaiting said:


> Guys need some quick help on this. Can some one help with what I need to get a police certificate from Dubai and Pakistan?


in Pakistan it is easy to obtain from any GOVT hospital after getting vaccine.. in UAE i have no idea


----------



## gullu

samy25 said:


> in Pakistan it is easy to obtain from any GOVT hospital after getting vaccine.. in UAE i have no idea


samy,
He is asking for police certificate not for Polio certificate.


----------



## samy25

gullu said:


> samy,
> He is asking for police certificate not for Polio certificate.


duh.............

PGAD made me amazing... first ECS and now this ... 

bear with me people


----------



## TheExpatriate

talexpat said:


> I visited Malaz Muroor(Traffic Police) here in Riyadh but no luck. I was referred to Nasariyah Muroor (probably their head office). I shall visit it tomorrow In sha Allah.
> 
> Staff at Malaz muroor didn't know what is International Driving Permit....


get it NAATI-translated Arabic-to-English and you're good to go


----------



## TheExpatriate

for PCCs

Dubai : Dubai Police smartphone app
Other Emirates : MOI smartphone app


----------



## Oz Boy

samy25 said:


> Insha ALLAH
> 
> please correct spelling in your post



What's wrong with the spelling?


----------



## talexpat

Abu_Yahya said:


> Did you check that English print-out thing?
> As my cousin told it works out there in getting AUS license.


There is no English print-out thing here, were you referring to Qatar/Oman only?

Anyways, I managed to get one printout successfully from Muroor-Nasirayah (Head office). Every Saudi at reception tried to convinced me its not available here, go and collect that thing from X branch. Well, finally I talked to one of their manager in Building-4 (IT building) Muroor-Nasirayah. He ordered his staff to get the printout and he wrote on it something (probably his designation, signature) and stamped it. Also, told me to get it attested from Ministry.

I hope it will help me somewhat in Oz. I will get it translated to ENG before leaving, In sha Allah. Secondly, the manager meant MOFA right?

Also, my name spelling is incorrectly written on my Saudi DL. I am thinking to get it re-issued as per correct name? Will it help too? Luckily, the printout has correct name though.


----------



## hasnainhyder1

I called DIBP this morning.
They mentioned that no further documents are required and the application is under routing processing. However a case officer has Not been assigned yet.

Anyone been through a similar situation? Any ideas?


----------



## taz_mt

hasnainhyder1 said:


> I called DIBP this morning.
> They mentioned that no further documents are required and the application is under routing processing. However a case officer has Not been assigned yet.
> 
> Anyone been through a similar situation? Any ideas?


Dude, you already got opinion on this by atleast two people here, and despite having been advised that its still too early for your application, you went ahead and called, and found out the obvious.

and what do you mean situation? its perfectly normal not to have a case officer this early in your application.

what ideas are you looking for?


----------



## samy25

Oz Boy said:


> What's wrong with the spelling?


insha ALLAH was wrongly spelt


----------



## samy25

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Hi Sammy,
> I did not call DIBP yet.
> However, when opened my inbox today, I saw an email from a new CO requesting polio-certificates for me, my wife and our kid.


Any update........////

Did u upload or send polio certificates....????

Guys any one else in June July had a call for polio cert..?????


----------



## samy25

seriously....?? y so quite every one


----------



## gullu

samy25 said:


> seriously....?? y so quite every one


I have just updated HR tracker sheet regarding updates of my application.


----------



## taz_mt

samy25 said:


> seriously....?? y so quite every one


no grants in the last three days of the week, has to be the slowest week ever recently.


----------



## taz_mt

gullu said:


> I have just updated HR tracker sheet regarding updates of my application.


from your update, it seems like you are almost there. If I feel this correctly, you might be the first grant, come Monday, inshaAllah.

Good luck.


----------



## samy25

taz_mt said:


> from your update, it seems like you are almost there. If I feel this correctly, you might be the first grant, come Monday, inshaAllah.
> 
> Good luck.


Taz

Did u provide polio certificate ?


----------



## gullu

samy25 said:


> Taz
> 
> Did u provide polio certificate ?


Yes I sent it last week.


----------



## gullu

gullu said:


> Yes I sent it last week.


@samy25

Sorry I thought you were asking to me. PGAD effect


----------



## taz_mt

samy25 said:


> Taz
> 
> Did u provide polio certificate ?


No, and I think I might not have to submit as we have not visited Pakistan after the cutoff date as defined by DIBP.

Our last visit to PK was in OCT 2013


----------



## samy25

lol. no previously i asked every one.. JaanKhan was also asked for same by CO.. but he didnt update next.. as to me this should be the last requirement from CO


----------



## SohailAnwar

samy25 said:


> Any update........////
> 
> Did u upload or send polio certificates....????
> 
> Guys any one else in June July had a call for polio cert..?????


Yes I have the same situation. I got an email from Team 2 to provide Polio certificates for me, wife and kids. I have emailed and uploaded in immiaccout yesterday.

before that I have been told in an email that my application is in ESC early in December 2014.

So what you guys think my ESC is done?
_________________________
ICT Business Analyst (261111) | Subclass: 189 | Visa Application Submission: July 23, 2014 | Form 80, 1221, PCC & Medicals Request: October 02, 2014 | Form 80, 1221, PCC & Medicals Submitted: October 23, 2014 | Polio Certificate Requested (For all Family) & Submitted: February 26, 2015 | Grant: Waiting (IN SHA ALLAH Soon)


----------



## sultanshah

Salam,

What is the ticket price and baggage allowance if take tickets from IOM. Etihad is offering 30 % discount till 3 march and can travel from 3 march to 31 dec 2015.


----------



## gullu

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> 
> What is the ticket price and baggage allowance if take tickets from IOM. Etihad is offering 30 % discount till 3 march and can travel from 3 march to 31 dec 2015.


IOM have contract with Emirates only.
The approx. fare and baggage allowance is as below. 
Adult: PKR 86000/- Check-in baggage allowance is 40 kgs with 07 kgs hand carry
Child (under 12): PKR 70000/- Check-in baggage allowance is 40 kgs with 07 kgs hand carry
Infant (under 2): PKR 19000/- Nil baggage allowance


----------



## sanazahidkhan

samy25 said:


> lol. no previously i asked every one.. JaanKhan was also asked for same by CO.. but he didnt update next.. as to me this should be the last requirement from CO


I was asked for our polio certificates in September  its been 6 months since we submitted them


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Sorry for being so ignorant guys...but what is IOM???


----------



## gullu

sanazahidkhan said:


> Sorry for being so ignorant guys...but what is IOM???


The International Organization for Migration (IOM) is an intergovernmental organization. It was initially established in 1951 as the Intergovernmental Committee for European Migration (ICEM) to help resettle people displaced by World War II. As of December 2013, the International Organization for Migration has 155 member states and 11 observer states.

- Source: Wikipedia


----------



## taz_mt

sanazahidkhan said:


> Sorry for being so ignorant guys...but what is IOM???


International Organization for Migration

more info:
url:
iom.int


----------



## MYI

Guys,

Can anybody tell me which airline has the cheapest fares from riyadh to melbourne (Return).


----------



## jeddahksa

Praying that Australia Defeat New Zealand today, so the case officers can be in good mode on Monday


----------



## sanazahidkhan

jeddahksa said:


> Praying that Australia Defeat New Zealand today, so the case officers can be in good mode on Monday


hehhehehe


----------



## expat.ict

jeddahksa said:


> Praying that Australia Defeat New Zealand today, so the case officers can be in good mode on Monday


hahaha....it was indeed a thriller ...NZ just beat them ...


----------



## sanazahidkhan

expat.ict said:


> hahaha....it was indeed a thriller ...NZ just beat them ...


i guess it will be a bad day then. thank God its not the Pakistanis who beat them. the sitiation wuda been worse


----------



## talexpat

gullu said:


> IOM have contract with Emirates only.
> The approx. fare and baggage allowance is as below.
> Adult: PKR 86000/- Check-in baggage allowance is 40 kgs with 07 kgs hand carry
> Child (under 12): PKR 70000/- Check-in baggage allowance is 40 kgs with 07 kgs hand carry
> Infant (under 2): PKR 19000/- Nil baggage allowance


Gullu bhai and all,

Please advise if I am also eligible to get discount via IOM Australia. I have sent them email though (step-1 from their website for Quote)

I am looking for cheapest route for RUH to MEL route...

Thanks.


----------



## Akbar1234

Dear all,
Please guide me about what to do. I applied for visa 189 in Sept 2014 and was assigned a CO in 6th Nov, 2014. Additional documents were submitted on 11th Nov 2014. Since then whenever I email them they are saying that no further info is required from me and they are doing checks through external agencies. How long can this take.


----------



## hanali

Akbar1234 said:


> Dear all,
> Please guide me about what to do. I applied for visa 189 in Sept 2014 and was assigned a CO in 6th Nov, 2014. Additional documents were submitted on 11th Nov 2014. Since then whenever I email them they are saying that no further info is required from me and they are doing checks through external agencies. How long can this take.


Forget about everything about immigration and continue your normal life. May take up to 6 to 12 months or grant may come next week.


----------



## tumut

newyearboy said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have applied on 20th-Nov 2013 for 189 visa and I have submitted my PCC in July 2013 , Medicals in Oct 2013 as per the instructions of my Case officer/visa officer. I also have been contact by Team 13 and different CO/Visa officers multiple times for some more information which I had provided them in time.
> 
> Recently a new CO from Team 33 has contacted me and asked again for PCC, Form-80,FORM-1221 and Resume. Is it really normal process? Anybody else is in the same situation or faced the same? What do you guys think as I am already in my 15th month after applying the visa.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi newyearboy,

I was asked the same stuff and got my visa after a week. If you have not already submitted the forms, then here is the key thing. ALLAH bless you if you have already submitted.

The reason DIBP asks for the revised forms is that they expect you to include all the additional information that you have provided them in those forms (for example they might would have asked you for gaps in study or jobs that were not explained in previously submitted forms). So you need to fill the new forms that shall be in-line with all the previously submitted forms and also have all the additional information that DIBP asked you. You can use the page at the end of the form to give all the additional information.
Once they receive this, they will disregard all previous forms and keep this as the latest and issue you the visa. This normally happens when your CO is finished with his checking and asks a visa processing officer to issue you the visa after having updated forms.

Cheers,


----------



## tumut

talexpat said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have below queries in my mind, please advise:
> 
> *VISA Label :* Do I need a visa label in my passport? On my route from RUH-MEL, do you think there can be any issue at Indonesian/Malaysian/Dubai airports without a visa label?
> 
> *Driving License: *I have Saudi driving license which is going to be 3 years old this July but I plan to go earlier. Is there any procedure we can adopt to use it as international driving license in Oz? I have heard we need to take NOC from license issuing authority, has anyone tried this for Saudi Arabia?
> 
> *Transfer of funds : * Every bank here declares its own service fee but unsure of which intermediate banks would be involved in wire transfer for SAR >>> AUD (let's say CWB) and handling charges at Oz bank. Has anybody tried any route? I have one recommendation for SABB Bank though but don't know exact handling charges amount at Oz side.
> 
> 
> Thanks...


Hi talexpat,

I will only comment on point #1 & 2.

Point # 1: You do not need to have visa label on your passport. I have seen in a previous post where Ozboy mentioned about the Australian passport of a new born but this varies from post office to post office. There is no standard guideline. My wife is expecting and i checked the same from our post office. They were of the view that i will have to get a certificate of citizenship for the new born from DIBP. At the same time, some post offices asks for a visa label on your passport as a proof of permanent residency.
To cut this short, you do not need to have the visa label for travelling purposes. Once you are in australia and you are expecting to have a new born, you can check what are the requirements from the post office and then get a visa label (if required) from any DIBP office in australia. 

Point # 2: You need to have an english translation of saudi driving license to get a license in australia. If your overseas license is more than 3 years old, then you will get a full license. Else, you will get a P2 license which can be converted to a full license later on.

Cheers,


----------



## Zorroo

I am from Multan Pakistan. I got the grant in 3.5 months. Submitted EOI on 25th Oct, Invitation received on 28 Oct. Lodged Application on Nov 09, 2014.. CO asked for Medicals on 19 Jan. Medicals submitted on Feb 02. 2015. Polio certificate on Feb 18. Grant received on Feb 24, 2015.


----------



## gullu

Zorroo said:


> I am from Multan Pakistan. I got the grant in 3.5 months. Submitted EOI on 25th Oct, Invitation received on 28 Oct. Lodged Application on Nov 09, 2014.. CO asked for Medicals on 19 Jan. Medicals submitted on Feb 02. 2015. Polio certificate on Feb 18. Grant received on Feb 24, 2015.


Congratulations!


----------



## fahadyaqoob

MYI said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anybody tell me which airline has the cheapest fares from riyadh to melbourne (Return).


Very expensive tickets for all airlines. Better to go to Kuala Lumpur via Saudi Airlines and Take Malaysian Airlines from there to Melbourne.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

gullu said:


> IOM have contract with Emirates only.
> The approx. fare and baggage allowance is as below.
> Adult: PKR 86000/- Check-in baggage allowance is 40 kgs with 07 kgs hand carry
> Child (under 12): PKR 70000/- Check-in baggage allowance is 40 kgs with 07 kgs hand carry
> Infant (under 2): PKR 19000/- Nil baggage allowance


Gullu Bhai,

What is the procedure of buying these tickets?
Does IOM have an office in Karachi?


----------



## Abu_Yahya

gullu said:


> I have no idea. Send an email to following email addresses:
> 
> IOM Islamabad OPS <[email protected]>
> 
> 
> Send me private message if email addresses are not visible.


Thanks Bro,

I will send email and will update here on the forum.


----------



## hanali

Zorroo said:


> I am from Multan Pakistan. I got the grant in 3.5 months. Submitted EOI on 25th Oct, Invitation received on 28 Oct. Lodged Application on Nov 09, 2014.. CO asked for Medicals on 19 Jan. Medicals submitted on Feb 02. 2015. Polio certificate on Feb 18. Grant received on Feb 24, 2015.


Many congrats...


----------



## emran

Zorroo said:


> I am from Multan Pakistan. I got the grant in 3.5 months. Submitted EOI on 25th Oct, Invitation received on 28 Oct. Lodged Application on Nov 09, 2014.. CO asked for Medicals on 19 Jan. Medicals submitted on Feb 02. 2015. Polio certificate on Feb 18. Grant received on Feb 24, 2015.


COngrats Bro,

I am also from Multan. Which area in Multan are you from?


----------



## hanali

jitu said:


> May I eligible for the occupation of Urban planner as I have Bachelor of arts in geography and economics with 5 years of experience?


Please check your job description and compare it with the responsibilities and job description for 232611 urban and regional planners on following website.

http://www.abs.gov.au/


----------



## jitu

hanali said:


> Please check your job description and compare it with the responsibilities and job description for 232611 urban and regional planners on following website.
> 
> Australian Bureau of Statistics


My job responsibilities are same I checked already but I am worried that would vitassess assess my bachelor of arts in geography highly relevant to this occupation? or they will deduct my 5 years of experience to substitute ?


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Just sent the polio-vaccination-certificates to my CO 



samy25 said:


> Any update........////
> Did u upload or send polio certificates....????
> 
> Guys any one else in June July had a call for polio cert..?????


----------



## SuperMan1983

Why this forum is so silent today?


----------



## samy25

any one who has been granted after being asked for polio???


----------



## samy25

SuperMan1983 said:


> Why this forum is so silent today?


we all are in deep thoughts 

btw have u been asked for polio or you also out of country?


----------



## SohailAnwar

samy25 said:


> any one who has been granted after being asked for polio???


I have sent the Polio Certificate of me, wife and kids on Thursday, February 26, 2015 and waiting for Grant (IN SHA ALLAH), Lets see how much time they take 

_________________________
ICT Business Analyst (261111) | Subclass: 189 | Visa Application Submission: July 23, 2014 | Form 80, 1221, PCC & Medicals Request: October 02, 2014 | Form 80, 1221, PCC & Medicals Submitted: October 23, 2014 | Polio Certificate Requested (For all Family) & Submitted: February 26, 2015 | Grant: Waiting (IN SHA ALLAH Soon)


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Any grants today?


----------



## SuperMan1983

samy25 said:


> we all are in deep thoughts
> 
> btw have u been asked for polio or you also out of country?


No I am out of Pakistan, although I visited Pakistan after the specified date but the duration of my days were less as compare to the requirements


----------



## Leb

fahadyaqoob said:


> Any grants today?


Not me


----------



## SohailAnwar

fahadyaqoob said:


> Any grants today?


Not Me :tsk:


----------



## talexpat

tumut said:


> Hi talexpat,
> 
> I will only comment on point #1 & 2.
> 
> Point # 1: You do not need to have visa label on your passport. I have seen in a previous post where Ozboy mentioned about the Australian passport of a new born but this varies from post office to post office. There is no standard guideline. My wife is expecting and i checked the same from our post office. They were of the view that i will have to get a certificate of citizenship for the new born from DIBP. At the same time, some post offices asks for a visa label on your passport as a proof of permanent residency.
> To cut this short, you do not need to have the visa label for travelling purposes. Once you are in australia and you are expecting to have a new born, you can check what are the requirements from the post office and then get a visa label (if required) from any DIBP office in australia.
> 
> Point # 2: You need to have an english translation of saudi driving license to get a license in australia. If your overseas license is more than 3 years old, then you will get a full license. Else, you will get a P2 license which can be converted to a full license later on.
> 
> Cheers,


Situation update:

Saudi Driving License: As I said earlier, I have managed to get a printout of all the details for Muroor-Nasiriyah(Riyadh) and was also informed by the manager there to get it attested from MOFA.

Today, I went to Ministry of Foreign Affairs but they have refused to attest it. Seems like I will have to proceed to Arabic to English translation without MOFA attestation.

Thanks...


----------



## talexpat

fahadyaqoob said:


> Very expensive tickets for all airlines. Better to go to Kuala Lumpur via Saudi Airlines and Take Malaysian Airlines from there to Melbourne.


I have got reply from IOM-Australia today, there estimated cost of travel is USD 953.00/- (SAR 3573.99 ) one way from RUH to MEL. Airline is Emirates and via Dubai. This option is still cheaper.

But Etihad Global seat sale is the BEST, go and grab one before they go full. 

The Etihad Global Seat Sale

And don't go for Malaysian Airlines please...


----------



## hanali

talexpat said:


> I have got reply from IOM-Australia today, there estimated cost of travel is USD 953.00/- (SAR 3573.99 ) one way from RUH to MEL. Airline is Emirates and via Dubai. This option is still cheaper.
> 
> But Etihad Global seat sale is the BEST, go and grab one before they go full.
> 
> The Etihad Global Seat Sale
> 
> And don't go for Malaysian Airlines please...



I second the opinion of talexpat.

Etihad is giving cheapest fares during sale event. Don't know how long will sale event last though.


----------



## talexpat

hanali said:


> I second the opinion of talexpat.
> 
> Etihad is giving cheapest fares during sale event. Don't know how long will sale event last though.


1 day and 7 hours left as of now....Hurry up! lane: lane: lane:


----------



## taz_mt

No Grant for HR applicants since 24 Feb


----------



## cfuture

i was looking at tracker and was specifically observing grant pattern for Pakistani applicants. I noticed overall time is decreasing. Earlier, the applicants who lodged their applications in 2012 & 2013 were waiting 1 year or more for the grant ... and now the recent applicants are getting it in 4-5 months ... i have even seen one who got within 3 months.

anyone agree?


----------



## MYI

talexpat said:


> I have got reply from IOM-Australia today, there estimated cost of travel is USD 953.00/- (SAR 3573.99 ) one way from RUH to MEL. Airline is Emirates and via Dubai. This option is still cheaper.
> 
> But Etihad Global seat sale is the BEST, go and grab one before they go full.
> 
> The Etihad Global Seat Sale
> 
> And don't go for Malaysian Airlines please...


What about Jetairways??? more economical and flight duration seems to be less as compared to Etihad... However, you just have to go through Mumbai


----------



## hanali

cfuture said:


> i was looking at tracker and was specifically observing grant pattern for Pakistani applicants. I noticed overall time is decreasing. Earlier, the applicants who lodged their applications in 2012 & 2013 were waiting 1 year or more for the grant ... and now the recent applicants are getting it in 4-5 months ... i have even seen one who got within 3 months.
> 
> anyone agree?


I got in 2 months 5 days. 

Yes, the time has decreased a lot generally for Pakistani applicants.


----------



## talexpat

MYI said:


> What about Jetairways??? more economical and flight duration seems to be less as compared to Etihad... However, you just have to go through Mumbai


Yes could be good too. 

However, Etihad airways has code share agreement with Jet airways. So, they are usually incorporating Riyadh to AbuDhabhi flights on Jet airways configured aircrafts. But still if you want complete route over this Indian airline, its up to you.


----------



## emran

Hi everyone,

I have a very important question. 

My CO asked for medical of my family and me. My family went for the medical on 19-02-15 in Lahore, Pakistan. I went for my medical in Dammam, Saudi Arabia on 02-03-15. When I was there the receptionist took my HAP ID and checked on the system, she told me that my medical status is Manually Received. I told her I have not yet given my medical, but my family (my wife and my Son) has already given medical in Pakistan. She showed me in the system that in front of my HAP ID, HIV, x-ray and other Medical checks were in Green and the status was saying Received Manually. 

I told her to check the status of my family and it was Received Online for my son and wife. I am confused if I have not done my medical how can my HAP ID was showing Medical received manually?

I still gave my medical to save time, but I told her not to upload it until I confirm it from the CO. 

Tell me what should I do? Anyone faced this problem?


----------



## ssaifuddin

As Salaam u Alykum All

My passport is expiring in June 2016. I am planning to make entry in current month March 2015.
After landing my plan is to make permanent move in Jan 2017.

In above scenario, the entry passport will be replaced with new passport. Then what will be the process to stamp new passport or enter with new passport.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## bluelady

As Salam o Alaikum 

By the grace of Almighty Allah, I have received grand for me and my husband. it was direct grant.

Please pray for our successful journey ahead.


----------



## hasnainhyder1

Any thoughts on the following reply?

"We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia
are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all
applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and this can take some
time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide
you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure your application is finalised as quickly as possible."


----------



## taz_mt

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Any thoughts on the following reply?
> 
> "We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia
> are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all
> applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and this can take some
> time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide
> you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure your application is finalised as quickly as possible."


its a generic reply, nothing to think too much into it. dude, take a glass of cold water, and relax.


----------



## taz_mt

bluelady said:


> As Salam o Alaikum
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, I have received grand for me and my husband. it was direct grant.
> 
> Please pray for our successful journey ahead.


super, congrats.


----------



## taz_mt

bluelady said:


> As Salam o Alaikum
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, I have received grand for me and my husband. it was direct grant.
> 
> Please pray for our successful journey ahead.


are you the same as Pisces? in the tracker sheet? did you change your username? or are you someone else?


----------



## hasnainhyder1

taz_mt said:


> its a generic reply, nothing to think too much into it. dude, take a glass of cold water, and relax.


Thanks Taz.
Appreciate your reply and your kindness to bear my anxiety. 
Will drink Cold water  Getting hot here in Singapore anyway.


----------



## gullu

bluelady said:


> As Salam o Alaikum
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, I have received grand for me and my husband. it was direct grant.
> 
> Please pray for our successful journey ahead.


Congratulations!!


----------



## diprain

bluelady said:


> As Salam o Alaikum
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, I have received grand for me and my husband. it was direct grant.
> 
> Please pray for our successful journey ahead.


i have few queries:
1) which country r u from?
2)what is your occupation
3) CO from which team?


----------



## ssaifuddin

As Salaam u Alykum All

My passport is expiring in June 2016. I am planning to make entry in current month March 2015.
After landing my plan is to make permanent move in Jan 2017.

In above scenario, the entry passport will be replaced with new passport. Then what will be the process to stamp new passport or enter with new passport.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## bluelady

diprain said:


> i have few queries:
> 1) which country r u from?-----Pak
> 2)what is your occupation------Engineer
> 3) CO from which team?


--------team 2


----------



## shoby80

Salam All, 

This is my very first post over here. 

I am in process of applying for Immigration to AU under Computer Network and Systems Engineer ( Sol # 263111) Category..... Today I learned from a very close friend of mine that ACS calls our immediate boss to verify the credentials. In my case my boss is very much skeptical and may not be trusted in case of verification though I have a very clear record but he may upset the verification process without any reason just not to process my visa etc.. also he may jeopardise my current job. 

All i want to ask is do they really call ? also can I nominate someone from HR department to take the call from ACS or it has to be specifically my immediate boss.


----------



## SohailAnwar

As Salam o Alaikum

By the grace of Almighty Allah, I have received grant for me, my wife and kids today. Thanks to all of you


----------



## gullu

SohailAnwar said:


> As Salam o Alaikum
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, I have received grant for me, my wife and kids today. Thanks to all of you


Congratulations!!


----------



## Abu_Yahya

SohailAnwar said:


> As Salam o Alaikum
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, I have received grant for me, my wife and kids today. Thanks to all of you


Congrats Bro!


----------



## KitKaat

congratulations to all who got the grant today  wish you all the best luck in Australia ♡


----------



## shoby80

SohailAnwar said:


> As Salam o Alaikum
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, I have received grant for me, my wife and kids today. Thanks to all of you



Congrats.... Wish u best of luck in Australia.


----------



## bluelady

Good Luck to everyone in this forum, I am leaving this forum now. 

Allah Hafiz


----------



## hanali

bluelady said:


> As Salam o Alaikum
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, I have received grand for me and my husband. it was direct grant.
> 
> Please pray for our successful journey ahead.


Congratz and best of luck for coming days.


----------



## hanali

SohailAnwar said:


> As Salam o Alaikum
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, I have received grant for me, my wife and kids today. Thanks to all of you


Congrats.


----------



## engrushahbaz

Hi Mates,
I have two question from seniors/experts in a forum.
Is EOI criteria change after July 2014 ?Is current EOI mechanism tell you that you got 60 marks and eligible for Visa ?

Is there any one in a group who recently submitted EOI in February 2015 for NSW?Do you recieve any response for that??? 
I shall be very thankful if any one of you guide me


----------



## sultanshah

bluelady said:


> --------team 2


Salam,

Congratulations,

I am also Electrical Engineer and applied on 11 Jan. lets see when do I get my grant. Was your employer contacted for job verification?..Also please tell me did you get assessed your work experience from Engineers Australia?

Regards


----------



## hanali

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> 
> Congratulations,
> 
> I am also Electrical Engineer and applied on 11 Jan. lets see when do I get my grant. Was your employer contacted for job verification?..Also please tell me did you get assessed your work experience from Engineers Australia?
> 
> Regards


If you provide enough evidence they don't call employer for verification. Like provide as much payslips and as much years bank statement as possible. You can get payslips attested from your manager or finance/payrol guy in your company as an additional authentication. Provide letters from HR and your manager with your JDs.
Provide any other letter for transfer or promotion. Provide income tax returns.
Give job contract, or whatever other docs you have to establish the job and its authenticity.
With all this information given, 99% chances are they won't call for verification.


----------



## sultanshah

hanali said:


> If you provide enough evidence they don't call employer for verification. Like provide as much payslips and as much years bank statement as possible. You can get payslips attested from your manager or finance/payrol guy in your company as an additional authentication. Provide letters from HR and your manager with your JDs.
> Provide any other letter for transfer or promotion. Provide income tax returns.
> Give job contract, or whatever other docs you have to establish the job and its authenticity.
> With all this information given, 99% chances are they won't call for verification.


Salam, Bhai how are you..well this means my grant maybe the next or in the next week..I hope so..


----------



## Leb

To seniors,

I have a friend applied for vetasses for Construction Project Manager, he supplied more than 10 years of experience under the same title. Recently he got positive assessment result but the mentioned only the last three years out of the last 5 years. I know that engineers Australia specifies the approved equivalant number of years, is it the same for vetasses or they do not count the number of approved years. 

Please spmeone help me in this matter.


----------



## jakb

shoby80 said:


> Salam All,
> 
> This is my very first post over here.
> 
> I am in process of applying for Immigration to AU under Computer Network and Systems Engineer ( Sol # 263111) Category..... Today I learned from a very close friend of mine that ACS calls our immediate boss to verify the credentials. In my case my boss is very much skeptical and may not be trusted in case of verification though I have a very clear record but he may upset the verification process without any reason just not to process my visa etc.. also he may jeopardise my current job.
> 
> All i want to ask is do they really call ? also can I nominate someone from HR department to take the call from ACS or it has to be specifically my immediate boss.


I applied in the same category got ACS positive and they did not call the boss work reference letter worked.


----------



## samy25

Alhamdulillah. All praise to Allah. Yes it was a grant for us. Sorry for posting late as I just read the email. From last 24 hours I was in hospital as my niece is in icu I request humbly all of you to pray for her and for all kids there. I m updating grant post as I know how imp this news is for who didn't have it yet . InshAllah we all have it. Will post later vd due details.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

samy25 said:


> Alhamdulillah. All praise to Allah. Yes it was a grant for us. Sorry for posting late as I just read the email. From last 24 hours I was in hospital as my niece is in icu I request humbly all of you to pray for her and for all kids there. I m updating grant post as I know how imp this news is for who didn't have it yet . InshAllah we all have it. Will post later vd due details.


Congrats & good luck for a happy life ahead.
May Allah Bless your niece with health and long life - ameen


----------



## taz_mt

samy25 said:


> Alhamdulillah. All praise to Allah. Yes it was a grant for us. Sorry for posting late as I just read the email. From last 24 hours I was in hospital as my niece is in icu I request humbly all of you to pray for her and for all kids there. I m updating grant post as I know how imp this news is for who didn't have it yet . InshAllah we all have it. Will post later vd due details.


all the best, congratulations, get well soon to your niece. All our prayers with her.

good luck for your future


----------



## SuperMan1983

SohailAnwar said:


> As Salam o Alaikum
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, I have received grant for me, my wife and kids today. Thanks to all of you


Many congrats!

Did team 13 contacted u?


----------



## SuperMan1983

samy25 said:


> Alhamdulillah. All praise to Allah. Yes it was a grant for us. Sorry for posting late as I just read the email. From last 24 hours I was in hospital as my niece is in icu I request humbly all of you to pray for her and for all kids there. I m updating grant post as I know how imp this news is for who didn't have it yet . InshAllah we all have it. Will post later vd due details.


Many many congratulations 

I am really very happy for you and your family

So I think now count down begins for me as well

Regards


----------



## hanali

samy25 said:


> Alhamdulillah. All praise to Allah. Yes it was a grant for us. Sorry for posting late as I just read the email. From last 24 hours I was in hospital as my niece is in icu I request humbly all of you to pray for her and for all kids there. I m updating grant post as I know how imp this news is for who didn't have it yet . InshAllah we all have it. Will post later vd due details.


Congratulations on your grant.

May Allah bless your niece with good health.


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> Alhamdulillah. All praise to Allah. Yes it was a grant for us. Sorry for posting late as I just read the email. From last 24 hours I was in hospital as my niece is in icu I request humbly all of you to pray for her and for all kids there. I m updating grant post as I know how imp this news is for who didn't have it yet . InshAllah we all have it. Will post later vd due details.



I am really sorry to hear about your niece, my prayer goes out for her and inshallah she get well soon to celebrate the good news with you. Congratulations for the grant and wish you the best luck in Australia, take care.

XOXO


----------



## Diablo170

Alhamdolillah. Got the grant a second ago. I applied on June 30, 2014 - 189 - Mechanical Engineer. Best wishes for those waiting.


----------



## olways

Diablo170 said:


> Alhamdolillah. Got the grant a second ago. I applied on June 30, 2014 - 189 - Mechanical Engineer. Best wishes for those waiting.


Congratulations and all the best in the life to come.


----------



## KitKaat

olways- any updates in your side?


----------



## tumut

hanali said:


> I second the opinion of talexpat.
> 
> Etihad is giving cheapest fares during sale event. Don't know how long will sale event last though.


I would never ever travel with Eithad unless they decide to put up a dedicated flight to Australia and that the flight schedule is not changed.

First time i traveled with them was in Dec, 2012. We were asked to board the Sydney bound plane at Abu Dhabi airport. I went sleep immediately after getting to my seat as was awake all night for the flight from Islamabad to Abu Dhabi.
I woke up 5 hours later and found plane on an airport. Thought for a while if this is a flight to heaven or what :confused2::flypig:
In the meantime, i spotted a steward and asked which station is that. He looked at me as if i have asked a question out of the world. But was kind enough to inform its Abu Dhabi airport. After listening to him, i was like :boxing::flame:
A series of thoughts started running through my brain as if may be the tyre got punctured or if the red signal never turned green or the cook is on leave and the food never got cooked to be loaded to the plane, etc etc :ballchain:
I asked the steward of what happened and he said that they were waiting for a flight from Johannesburg which has passengers travelling to Australia. He even didn't felt sorry while saying that and was not even sure of when the flight from Johannesburg was due to land at Abu Dhabi.
This was not that bad. But i really got pissed off when after 2 hours, saw 6 people boarding the Lundi Express; oh i mean the plane. The express finally left the station after around 8 hours of the scheduled departure time.

So to cut it short, travel with Etihad only if the flight is not carrying passengers from another Etihad flight.

Cheers,


----------



## olways

olways said:


> Congratulations and all the best in the life to come.


I got reply from IGIS. THEY SAY EVERYTHING IS NORMAL. ASKED TO CONTACT BACK IN AUGUST.


----------



## hasnainhyder1

samy25 said:


> Alhamdulillah. All praise to Allah. Yes it was a grant for us. Sorry for posting late as I just read the email. From last 24 hours I was in hospital as my niece is in icu I request humbly all of you to pray for her and for all kids there. I m updating grant post as I know how imp this news is for who didn't have it yet . InshAllah we all have it. Will post later vd due details.


Many Congratulations to you!
May Allah bless your niece with a speedy recovery.


----------



## KitKaat

olways said:


> I got reply from IGIS. THEY SAY EVERYTHING IS NORMAL. ASKED TO CONTACT BACK IN AUGUST.


same thing happened to me, I lodged my second complain first of Feb and later on told me everything is normal, contact again in August if nothing happened. LOL big joke


----------



## sanazahidkhan

samy25 said:


> Alhamdulillah. All praise to Allah. Yes it was a grant for us. Sorry for posting late as I just read the email. From last 24 hours I was in hospital as my niece is in icu I request humbly all of you to pray for her and for all kids there. I m updating grant post as I know how imp this news is for who didn't have it yet . InshAllah we all have it. Will post later vd due details.


Samyyyyyyyyyy im soooooo happyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! MashaAllah.....  congrats. And prayers for your niece. May Allah swt grant her a speedy recovery sp that you can celebrate your happiness......in sha Allah!


----------



## emran

Well I have received an email from my agent yesterday that CO has asked me to pay Second VAC fee for my wife. which I have paid yesterday. I hope everything is OK.

Now waiting for the next step......


----------



## sanazahidkhan

emran said:


> Well I have received an email from my agent yesterday that CO has asked me to pay Second VAC fee for my wife. which I have paid yesterday. I hope everything is OK.
> 
> Now waiting for the next step......


Good luck brother


----------



## taz_mt

emran said:


> Well I have received an email from my agent yesterday that CO has asked me to pay Second VAC fee for my wife. which I have paid yesterday. I hope everything is OK.
> 
> Now waiting for the next step......


you are there, almost.

good luck


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

*Granted*

Thanks to ALLAH, we got grant notification this morning.

I will like to thank all the members in this forum for their continuous help and kindness.

It was a long journey and would have been more difficult without you guyz.

Our LED is 20-OCT-2015.

P.S.
Seniors! Can't verify my visa from VEVO, its giving error, any idea?


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Heartiest congrats Sammy  

May ALLAH bless your niece with health, Ameen.



samy25 said:


> Alhamdulillah. All praise to Allah. Yes it was a grant for us. Sorry for posting late as I just read the email. From last 24 hours I was in hospital as my niece is in icu I request humbly all of you to pray for her and for all kids there. I m updating grant post as I know how imp this news is for who didn't have it yet . InshAllah we all have it. Will post later vd due details.


----------



## olways

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Thanks to ALLAH, we got grant notification this morning.
> 
> I will like to thank all the members in this forum for their continuous help and kindness.
> 
> It was a long journey and would have been more difficult without you guyz.
> 
> Our LED is 20-OCT-2015.
> 
> P.S.
> Seniors! Can't verify my visa from VEVO, its giving error, any idea?


Congratulations bro. Regarding VEVO, plz give it some time. Try to check once again tomorrow. It should be fine.


----------



## hanali

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Thanks to ALLAH, we got grant notification this morning.
> 
> I will like to thank all the members in this forum for their continuous help and kindness.
> 
> It was a long journey and would have been more difficult without you guyz.
> 
> Our LED is 20-OCT-2015.
> 
> P.S.
> Seniors! Can't verify my visa from VEVO, its giving error, any idea?


TRN number is case sensitive, so Try entering exactly as on your visa grant papers.

Passport number is not case sensitive so you may enter as you wish.


----------



## hanali

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Thanks to ALLAH, we got grant notification this morning.
> 
> I will like to thank all the members in this forum for their continuous help and kindness.
> 
> It was a long journey and would have been more difficult without you guyz.
> 
> Our LED is 20-OCT-2015.
> 
> P.S.
> Seniors! Can't verify my visa from VEVO, its giving error, any idea?


And yes congrats  have a blessed life in Australia.


----------



## longwaiting

Question,
When completing PCC requirements do I need complete the online section "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" or just uploading the Certificates be enough?


----------



## hanali

longwaiting said:


> Question,
> When completing PCC requirements do I need complete the online section "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" or just uploading the Certificates be enough?


Complete character assessment for this applicant link asks to upload form 80. So upload form 80 along with police clearance certificate.


----------



## 100junaid

Guyz i have a little querry

Should i upload form 80 by filling it in adobe reader or take the print of it, scan it and then upload it?

plz advise...


----------



## hanali

100junaid said:


> Guyz i have a little querry
> 
> Should i upload form 80 by filling it in adobe reader or take the print of it, scan it and then upload it?
> 
> plz advise...


Fill it carefully by adobe and print, or print and fill by hand, sign, scan and upload in system or send to CO whatever the case.

Whatever you do your signature is needed on form to confirm your statements.


----------



## SohailAnwar

SuperMan1983 said:


> Many congrats!
> 
> Did team 13 contacted u?


Email sent by Team 2 just after couple of working days from submission of Polio Certificates


----------



## SohailAnwar

Diablo170 said:


> Alhamdolillah. Got the grant a second ago. I applied on June 30, 2014 - 189 - Mechanical Engineer. Best wishes for those waiting.


Congrats


----------



## carry7

Finally, They reached June ;-) Congrats a lot!



samy25 said:


> Alhamdulillah. All praise to Allah. Yes it was a grant for us. Sorry for posting late as I just read the email. From last 24 hours I was in hospital as my niece is in icu I request humbly all of you to pray for her and for all kids there. I m updating grant post as I know how imp this news is for who didn't have it yet . InshAllah we all have it. Will post later vd due details.


----------



## taz_mt

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Thanks to ALLAH, we got grant notification this morning.
> 
> I will like to thank all the members in this forum for their continuous help and kindness.
> 
> It was a long journey and would have been more difficult without you guyz.
> 
> Our LED is 20-OCT-2015.
> 
> P.S.
> Seniors! Can't verify my visa from VEVO, its giving error, any idea?


awesome, congrats.

DIBP, please keep em coming.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

carry7 said:


> Finally, They reached June ;-) Congrats a lot!


Yupp they surely reached june Alhamdulillah!! But samy frontloaded everything.....i dont know bout others..but i uploaded meds n forms 80 n 1221 when CO requested.....so lets seeeeeeeeee.....


..


----------



## sam1051

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Thanks to ALLAH, we got grant notification this morning.
> 
> I will like to thank all the members in this forum for their continuous help and kindness.
> 
> It was a long journey and would have been more difficult without you guyz.
> 
> Our LED is 20-OCT-2015.
> 
> P.S.
> Seniors! Can't verify my visa from VEVO, its giving error, any idea?


try again in 1-2 days. Incase if error is not rectified, E mail your Case officer / team. I had same problem and have been told that my records are duplicated in system. Dont worry, they will sort it out in one week.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Thanks to ALLAH, we got grant notification this morning.
> 
> I will like to thank all the members in this forum for their continuous help and kindness.
> 
> It was a long journey and would have been more difficult without you guyz.
> 
> Our LED is 20-OCT-2015.
> 
> P.S.
> Seniors! Can't verify my visa from VEVO, its giving error, any idea?


Congrats and have a happy life ahead.


----------



## malisajj

samy25 said:


> Alhamdulillah. All praise to Allah. Yes it was a grant for us. Sorry for posting late as I just read the email. From last 24 hours I was in hospital as my niece is in icu I request humbly all of you to pray for her and for all kids there. I m updating grant post as I know how imp this news is for who didn't have it yet . InshAllah we all have it. Will post later vd due details.


Congrats Samy. So happy for your grant.

On the other wishing your Niece a very quick recovery. Hope she is better now


----------



## malisajj

Hopped by this thread after a while and so good to see so many grants flowing in. Congrats to all the freshly granted ones


----------



## jeddahksa

Congrats Samy,

Finally they are at June, i hope i get soon too 
May ALLAH bless your niece with Health and speedy recovery INSHALLAH.

Can you tell me how long your case was with ESC ?

And when was your last documents date set as received ?
Good luck for your future.

Thanks & Regards




samy25 said:


> Alhamdulillah. All praise to Allah. Yes it was a grant for us. Sorry for posting late as I just read the email. From last 24 hours I was in hospital as my niece is in icu I request humbly all of you to pray for her and for all kids there. I m updating grant post as I know how imp this news is for who didn't have it yet . InshAllah we all have it. Will post later vd due details.


----------



## owais83

Dear Mr OWAIS

Thank you for your email. Your application has been finalised today, please contact your migration agent.

Kind regards


----------



## olways

owais83 said:


> Dear Mr OWAIS
> 
> Thank you for your email. Your application has been finalised today, please contact your migration agent.
> 
> Kind regards


Dear Mr. OWAIS.

PLEASE ACCEPT MY HEARTIEST CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## taz_mt

owais83 said:


> Dear Mr OWAIS
> 
> Thank you for your email. Your application has been finalised today, please contact your migration agent.
> 
> Kind regards


congratulations


----------



## gullu

owais83 said:


> Dear Mr OWAIS
> 
> Thank you for your email. Your application has been finalised today, please contact your migration agent.
> 
> Kind regards


Congratulations!!


----------



## carry7

InshAllah you are next!



sanazahidkhan said:


> Yupp they surely reached june Alhamdulillah!! But samy frontloaded everything.....i dont know bout others..but i uploaded meds n forms 80 n 1221 when CO requested.....so lets seeeeeeeeee.....
> 
> 
> ..


----------



## KitKaat

congratulations ♡


----------



## hanali

owais83 said:


> Dear Mr OWAIS
> 
> Thank you for your email. Your application has been finalised today, please contact your migration agent.
> 
> Kind regards


Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Akbar1234

Dear all,
Please guide me about what to do. I applied for visa 189 in Sept 2014 and was assigned a CO in 6th Nov, 2014. Additional documents were submitted on 11th Nov 2014. Since then whenever I email them they are saying that no further info is required from me and they are doing checks through external agencies. How long can this take.


----------



## hanali

Akbar1234 said:


> Dear all,
> Please guide me about what to do. I applied for visa 189 in Sept 2014 and was assigned a CO in 6th Nov, 2014. Additional documents were submitted on 11th Nov 2014. Since then whenever I email them they are saying that no further info is required from me and they are doing checks through external agencies. How long can this take.


It may take upto 12 months.

Do not worry. Just relax and continue your normal life.


----------



## Akbar1234

its easy for you to say ali  u got your grant. I am worried if there is some issue with my case


----------



## taz_mt

Akbar1234 said:


> Dear all,
> Please guide me about what to do. I applied for visa 189 in Sept 2014 and was assigned a CO in 6th Nov, 2014. Additional documents were submitted on 11th Nov 2014. Since then whenever I email them they are saying that no further info is required from me and they are doing checks through external agencies. How long can this take.


Read The Forum


----------



## taz_mt

Applicant Months in 2014 finalized: Jan,Feb,March,April,May,July,September,November
Applicant Months in 2014 PENDING: Jun,Aug,Oct,Dec

4 applicants left in 2013
1 applicant already processed in 2015


----------



## Akbar1234

what does that mean Taz? I lodged visa app in Sept. Does this mean I have no slot in this year?


----------



## haron110

A'Salam-o-Alikum

I am a silent reader of this thread. Hope to find everyone in good state of health. _Samy_ hope your niece is healthy now. Its the Blessing of Almight that I have been granted PR visa two days back. Many of us were very close by in our visa lodgment date and eventually we are granted in same era, really happy for all of us. ALLAH(S.W.T) Bless You all.
Thought to pay off by sharing my journey with you guys...

ANZO Code: 263111
ACS applied: 18-NOV-2013
ACS result: 03-FEB-2014
IELTS: 24-APR-2014 L-7, R-7, W-7, S-8; O: 7.5
EOI submitted: 24-MAY-2014
EOI invitation: 09-JUN-2014

*Visa 189 Lodge: 10-JUL-2014*

eMedicals & PCC (front-loaded): 15-SEP-2014
CO Allocated GSM_T8 Adel(Req Form 80 & 1221): 22-SEP-2014
Form 80 & 1221 Sub: 09-OCT-2014
Form 80 & 1221 Sub to GSM_T13: 13-OCT-2014
Polio Vacc Cert Req: 25-FEB-2015
Polio Vacc Cert Sub: 27-FEB-2015 

*Visa GRANT: 03-MAR-2015*
IED: Mid-SEP-2015

Oohh forgot to mention before, we are three in our application; Me, Wifey & Daughter. Looking forward to meet someone someday somewhere among us out there in OZ...

Best Regards,
Muhammad Haroon


----------



## 100junaid

haron110 said:


> A'Salam-o-Alikum
> 
> I am a silent reader of this thread. Hope to find everyone in good state of health. Samy hope your niece is healthy now. Its the Blessing of Almight that I have been granted PR visa two days back. Many of us were very close by in our visa lodgment date and eventually we are granted in same era, really happy for all of us. ALLAH(S.W.T) Bless You all.
> Thought to pay off by sharing my journey with you guys...
> 
> ANZO Code: 263111
> ACS applied: 18-NOV-2013
> ACS result: 03-FEB-2014
> IELTS: 24-APR-2014 L-7, R-7, W-7, S-8; O: 7.5
> EOI submitted: 24-MAY-2014
> EOI invitation: 09-JUN-2014
> 
> Visa 189 Lodge: 10-JUL-2014
> 
> eMedicals & PCC (front-loaded): 15-SEP-2014
> CO Allocated GSM_T8 Adel(Req Form 80 & 1221): 22-SEP-2014
> Form 80 & 1221 Sub: 09-OCT-2014
> Form 80 & 1221 Sub to GSM_T13: 13-OCT-2014
> Polio Vacc Cert Req: 25-FEB-2015
> Polio Vacc Cert Sub: 27-FEB-2015
> 
> Visa GRANT: 03-MAR-2015
> IED: Mid-SEP-2015
> 
> Oohh forgot to mention before, we are three in our application; Me, Wifey & Daughter. Looking forward to meet someone someday somewhere among us out there in OZ...
> 
> Best Regards,
> Muhammad Haroon


Congrats dear and best of luck for ur future out there in OZ...


----------



## haron110

Dear Mr. Akbar,
I am writing just to appreciate prompt reply by our senior members. No one want to hurt your emotions here, you have to be relaxed trust us. Initially I was like you (i guess everyone) but soon I realized its of no harm for others except myself.
As said by Sr. member I continued normal life as all of the sudden I got vaccine request. Its simple and easy all it takes is PATIENCE.
Another thing as you mentioned in your post earlier number of times you e-mailed them, DO NOT do these unnecessary e-mails to department please unknowingly you can delay your application.
Hope I conveyed my message.

Regards,


----------



## gullu

haron110 said:


> A'Salam-o-Alikum
> 
> I am a silent reader of this thread. Hope to find everyone in good state of health. _Samy_ hope your niece is healthy now. Its the Blessing of Almight that I have been granted PR visa two days back. Many of us were very close by in our visa lodgment date and eventually we are granted in same era, really happy for all of us. ALLAH(S.W.T) Bless You all.
> Thought to pay off by sharing my journey with you guys...
> 
> ANZO Code: 263111
> ACS applied: 18-NOV-2013
> ACS result: 03-FEB-2014
> IELTS: 24-APR-2014 L-7, R-7, W-7, S-8; O: 7.5
> EOI submitted: 24-MAY-2014
> EOI invitation: 09-JUN-2014
> 
> *Visa 189 Lodge: 10-JUL-2014*
> 
> eMedicals & PCC (front-loaded): 15-SEP-2014
> CO Allocated GSM_T8 Adel(Req Form 80 & 1221): 22-SEP-2014
> Form 80 & 1221 Sub: 09-OCT-2014
> Form 80 & 1221 Sub to GSM_T13: 13-OCT-2014
> Polio Vacc Cert Req: 25-FEB-2015
> Polio Vacc Cert Sub: 27-FEB-2015
> 
> *Visa GRANT: 03-MAR-2015*
> IED: Mid-SEP-2015
> 
> Oohh forgot to mention before, we are three in our application; Me, Wifey & Daughter. Looking forward to meet someone someday somewhere among us out there in OZ...
> 
> Best Regards,
> Muhammad Haroon


Congratulations!!


----------



## hanali

Akbar1234 said:


> its easy for you to say ali  u got your grant. I am worried if there is some issue with my case


I was extremely lucky Akbar and I am thankful to Allah. And each case is unique. So do not make comparisons.

Believe me they give all the chances to applicants to furnish as much proofs and evidence as possible to substantiate their claims.

If they find some more proofs are needed, they will ask you to provide those docs. This forum is full of such posts where people tell they provided everything they had but case officer asked for additional docs or bank statements.

One more thing: have you seen or heard anybody who has been refused Visa on some minor grounds?

I believe you knew from beginning that this is lengthy and expensive process. So chill and don't ruin your present time.

Will being worried help you after all?

May Allah give you all patience and quick grants...


----------



## Akbar1234

Dear Haron,
Thanks bro  i will wait and get on with my life


----------



## kalim kashif

taz_mt said:


> Read The Forum


Salaam to forum members,

I am an april, 2014 applicant, still waiting for the grant. Please pray for me. 

190 visa applied: 14 april, 2014, CO allocation: 1st July, 2014, ESC: Sept, 2014, Still waiting for the grant.


----------



## hanali

haron110 said:


> A'Salam-o-Alikum
> 
> I am a silent reader of this thread. Hope to find everyone in good state of health. Samy hope your niece is healthy now. Its the Blessing of Almight that I have been granted PR visa two days back. Many of us were very close by in our visa lodgment date and eventually we are granted in same era, really happy for all of us. ALLAH(S.W.T) Bless You all.
> Thought to pay off by sharing my journey with you guys...
> 
> ANZO Code: 263111
> ACS applied: 18-NOV-2013
> ACS result: 03-FEB-2014
> IELTS: 24-APR-2014 L-7, R-7, W-7, S-8; O: 7.5
> EOI submitted: 24-MAY-2014
> EOI invitation: 09-JUN-2014
> 
> Visa 189 Lodge: 10-JUL-2014
> 
> eMedicals & PCC (front-loaded): 15-SEP-2014
> CO Allocated GSM_T8 Adel(Req Form 80 & 1221): 22-SEP-2014
> Form 80 & 1221 Sub: 09-OCT-2014
> Form 80 & 1221 Sub to GSM_T13: 13-OCT-2014
> Polio Vacc Cert Req: 25-FEB-2015
> Polio Vacc Cert Sub: 27-FEB-2015
> 
> Visa GRANT: 03-MAR-2015
> IED: Mid-SEP-2015
> 
> Oohh forgot to mention before, we are three in our application; Me, Wifey & Daughter. Looking forward to meet someone someday somewhere among us out there in OZ...
> 
> Best Regards,
> Muhammad Haroon


Congratulations and best of luck for a good life ahead in Australia.


----------



## jeddahksa

Dear Owais,

First of all CONGRATS 

Can you please tell why they sent you such an email, is it that you emailed them requesting for your status ? and they replied to you in such a manner because you have an agent for correspondence with them ?

Thanks & Good Luck




owais83 said:


> Dear Mr OWAIS
> 
> Thank you for your email. Your application has been finalised today, please contact your migration agent.
> 
> Kind regards


----------



## owais83

jeddahksa said:


> Dear Owais,
> 
> First of all CONGRATS
> 
> Can you please tell why they sent you such an email, is it that you emailed them requesting for your status ? and they replied to you in such a manner because you have an agent for correspondence with them ?
> 
> Thanks & Good Luck


Yes. As they won't entertain you if you haze an agent, they week but even sebd


----------



## owais83

jeddahksa said:


> Dear Owais,
> 
> First of all CONGRATS
> 
> Can you please tell why they sent you such an email, is it that you emailed them requesting for your status ? and they replied to you in such a manner because you have an agent for correspondence with them ?
> 
> Thanks & Good Luck


Yes, I sent them an email on 28 February requesting an update of status, and I got their reply this morning . If you have an agent they won't entertain you, even the grant letter was sent to the agent, if I knew about this blog before, I would have never hired an agent. BTW thanks everyone for the warm wishes and the support . I'll try to stick around and help in anyway I can.


----------



## jeddahksa

Thanks Bro for your prompt reply, can you please tell for how long your case was with ESC ?

Regards




owais83 said:


> Yes, I sent them an email on 28 February requesting an update of status, and I got their reply this morning . If you have an agent they won't entertain you, even the grant letter was sent to the agent, if I knew about this blog before, I would have never hired an agent. BTW thanks everyone for the warm wishes and the support . I'll try to stick around and help in anyway I can.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

carry7 said:


> InshAllah you are next!


JazakAllah carry for your kind words!! Tje support i get from this forum really means the world to me. I always pray to Allah swt for evertone part of this forum.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

I had an Australian Visit Visa valid till 17-May-2015

Now, after getting my grant on 04-March-2015, that visit visa is ceased automatically, right?

VEVO is giving error with both "Grant IDs", which is making me worried now.

Should I email the DIBP?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Yeah but the old visa status should not be "in effect "


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Vevo is giving error whether I enter the "Grant-Id" of new or of old visa, any other mode to check if the old visa is in effect or not?

Also, few days back, when I submitted the Polio-Certificates of my family, I wrote to CO for the second time that I already have a visit visa, and do I need to provide details about that visa or about my last trip to Australia, but, instead of any reply from CO, I got a grant notification email.

So, I think, I shud be good to go, right?




TheExpatriate said:


> Yeah but the old visa status should not be "in effect "


----------



## owais83

jeddahksa said:


> Thanks Bro for your prompt reply, can you please tell for how long your case was with ESC ?
> 
> Regards


I guess my ESC started with the submission of F-80 n pcc, in any case send them an email requesting for your status because I am sure you will get your grant within 1 or 2 weeks.


----------



## mfa

hi guys,

any idea, i did a medical for spouse and kids , for two of us , on emedical its shows all tests "Completed" but for the kid its showing "awaiting grading"...what does it mean ? why its not showing completed.

Does "Completed" means , medicals have been finalized ?

thanks,
moeen


----------



## babajani

mfa said:


> hi guys,
> 
> any idea, i did a medical for spouse and kids , for two of us , on emedical its shows all tests "Completed" but for the kid its showing "awaiting grading"...what does it mean ? why its not showing completed.
> 
> Does "Completed" means , medicals have been finalized ?
> 
> thanks,
> moeen


It means the medical center is currently evaluating the medicals of the Kids. Completed means the medical has been evaluated by the panel doctor and results uploaded. Once all tests are completed the medical will be submitted to the department.

Dont worry about it. They will be completed in a day or two. 

Regards


----------



## KitKaat

InshAllah next week may bring us good news aswell ♡ Stay positive everyone


----------



## gullu

KitKaat said:


> InshAllah next week may bring us good news aswell ♡ Stay positive everyone


Still 90 minutes left in end of current week as per Adelaide time. May be we get some good news


----------



## Leb

TheExpatriate said:


> Yeah but the old visa status should not be "in effect "


Theexpatriate, how are you? I missed your contribution in the HR forum. I want your consultation in one issue: A friend of mine having more than 10 years experience in construction project management, he got his papers assessed by vetasses, the result was positive but the letter mentioned that he met the requirement of three years out of the last five years. I got confused because in my assessment result as a mechanical engineer, the number of approved years of experience onshore and offshore were mentioned in the assessment unlike my friend assessment case via vetasses. My question is: Can he still claim for his full experience which exceeds the eight years when he submit his EOI? or his case is hopeless?


----------



## samy25

First of All Thank you so much all of you for your heartfelt prayers for my one year old little angel.. She is Alhamdullillah recovering and finally out of ICU . i am very much indebted the way you all respond. 

My grant day was the same day when we took her to hospital mid night so my expression were blank towards grant but yes i felt relieved and Thankful to ALLAH.

I had Front loaded every thing including polio certificate. the journey was tedious mostly because of my own restless nature. 

i assumed that when team 13 contacted in oct 14 for gaps afterwards ecs began. from oct to feb i got same reply and some times confused replies against my calls or emails. in short calling was not fruitful. 

one more thing which i calculated that there is a game of occupation too. as me and sohail were granted same day.

plus who ever is asked for polio , they getting grant with in days. i was banging my head in forum for polio certificate but as i already submitted so no body asked for it in my case. 

So all june applicants ... grants are really around the corner  just be vd us here.. and now i guess , all of you will be awarded code wise (assuming) .

I was the most restless person of this forum, but you all are great source of relief indeed. cant thank you enough.


----------



## AI_pk

I applied for 189 in July '14 - fingers crossed


----------



## samy25

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Thanks to ALLAH, we got grant notification this morning.
> 
> I will like to thank all the members in this forum for their continuous help and kindness.
> 
> It was a long journey and would have been more difficult without you guyz.
> 
> Our LED is 20-OCT-2015.
> 
> P.S.
> Seniors! Can't verify my visa from VEVO, its giving error, any idea?


Congratulations so much...

remeber what i said


----------



## taz_mt

AI_pk said:


> I applied for 189 in July '14 - fingers crossed


good luck,
share your timeline, for an example, see my signature.


----------



## gullu

Congartulations!!



samy25 said:


> First of All Thank you so much all of you for your heartfelt prayers for my one year old little angel.. She is Alhamdullillah recovering and finally out of ICU . i am very much indebted the way you all respond.
> 
> My grant day was the same day when we took her to hospital mid night so my expression were blank towards grant but yes i felt relieved and Thankful to ALLAH.
> 
> I had Front loaded every thing including polio certificate. the journey was tedious mostly because of my own restless nature.
> 
> i assumed that when team 13 contacted in oct 14 for gaps afterwards ecs began. from oct to feb i got same reply and some times confused replies against my calls or emails. in short calling was not fruitful.
> 
> one more thing which i calculated that there is a game of occupation too. as me and sohail were granted same day.
> 
> plus who ever is asked for polio , they getting grant with in days. i was banging my head in forum for polio certificate but as i already submitted so no body asked for it in my case.
> 
> So all june applicants ... grants are really around the corner  just be vd us here.. and now i guess , all of you will be awarded code wise (assuming) .
> 
> I was the most restless person of this forum, but you all are great source of relief indeed. cant thank you enough.


----------



## samy25

jeddahksa said:


> Congrats Samy,
> 
> Finally they are at June, i hope i get soon too
> May ALLAH bless your niece with Health and speedy recovery INSHALLAH.
> 
> Can you tell me how long your case was with ESC ?
> 
> And when was your last documents date set as received ?
> Good luck for your future.
> 
> Thanks & Regards


Thank you so much 
last data received were in December. and ESC i guess from OCT till now


----------



## samy25

owais83 said:


> Yes. As they won't entertain you if you haze an agent, they week but even sebd


Congratulations owais... i was waiting for your grant as i believed that i would get after you


----------



## samy25

sanazahidkhan said:


> JazakAllah carry for your kind words!! Tje support i get from this forum really means the world to me. I always pray to Allah swt for evertone part of this forum.


Sana thank you so much  

and be ready


----------



## fhz

Hi Guys,

I have a small query related to my friend. His Engineers Australia assessment is more than 3 years old. He doesnt have the original letter as well because he applied through an agent. Now he wants to apply a visa. Can you guys what is the process of getting a fresh letter from EA without having the original letter.

Thanks


----------



## samy25

Abu_Yahya said:


> Congrats & good luck for a happy life ahead.
> May Allah Bless your niece with health and long life - ameen


Thank alot..


----------



## samy25

taz_mt said:


> all the best, congratulations, get well soon to your niece. All our prayers with her.
> 
> good luck for your future


thank you so much... for the pray..

and its for biz analyst , you are about to get that .. inshaALLAH


----------



## samy25

SuperMan1983 said:


> Many many congratulations
> 
> I am really very happy for you and your family
> 
> So I think now count down begins for me as well
> 
> Regards


thank you super man 

and yes June is here... your turn is very near...


----------



## samy25

gullu said:


> Congartulations!!


Thank you


----------



## hanali

fhz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a small query related to my friend. His Engineers Australia assessment is more than 3 years old. He doesnt have the original letter as well because he applied through an agent. Now he wants to apply a visa. Can you guys what is the process of getting a fresh letter from EA without having the original letter.
> 
> Thanks


New rules say all assessment results are valid for 3 years unless different time validity written on assessment letter.

So he has to get assessment again from Engineers Australia.


----------



## fhz

hanali said:


> New rules say all assessment results are valid for 3 years unless different time validity written on assessment letter.
> 
> So he has to get assessment again from Engineers Australia.


Hi Hanali,

Thanks for your reply. But as per EA link, he can get an updated one. Though we are confused about the requirements as he doesnt have the original letter.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Yes I do remember Samy25, Jazak ALLAH for your kindness .

Have you verified your visa from VEVO? Coz mine is giving an error although my Wife's and Kid's are fine.




samy25 said:


> Congratulations so much...
> 
> remeber what i said


----------



## samy25

ANY one has any direct contact of IOM for ticketing in Pakistan as no one is picking up the given number..


----------



## samy25

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Yes I do remember Samy25, Jazak ALLAH for your kindness .
> 
> Have you verified your visa from VEVO? Coz mine is giving an error although my Wife's and Kid's are fine.


yes all fine..
try application number TRN
OR
Passport number
Or Grant number


----------



## samy25

KitKaat said:


> I am really sorry to hear about your niece, my prayer goes out for her and inshallah she get well soon to celebrate the good news with you. Congratulations for the grant and wish you the best luck in Australia, take care.
> 
> XOXO


Thank you so much for your prayers .. she is much better now and out of ICU.. 
will see u in auzi kit kat .. we are insha ALLAH heading to Melbourne


----------



## emran

*Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of All Mighty Allah. I have received my Grant today.*

I would like to thank all of you for the help and support. It was a real roller coaster journey for me as my case was rejected the first time last year in March due to less point calculation. But I am glad I got it this time.


----------



## samy25

hanali said:


> Congratulations on your grant.
> 
> May Allah bless your niece with good health.


Thank alot


----------



## fhz

samy25 said:


> ANY one has any direct contact of IOM for ticketing in Pakistan as no one is picking up the given number..


They do not usually pick up the call. But you can send an email to this address

[email protected]

He usually replies in two to three days. However, if you are looking for a cheaper airfare, contact Thai yourself. IOM gives an expensive rate.


----------



## gullu

emran said:


> *Alhamdulillah, By the Grace of All Mighty Allah. I have received my Grant today.*
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for the help and support. It was a real roller coaster journey for me as my case was rejected the first time last year in March due to less point calculation. But I am glad I got it this time.


Congratulations!!


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Already tried all possible combinations.

Sent an email to CO regarding this, yesterday.

Now, planning to get a visa label, which I would never have gone for if there was no VEVO error.



samy25 said:


> yes all fine..
> try application number TRN
> OR
> Passport number
> Or Grant number


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Anyone who got a visa label from Australian Embassy Islamabad?

Need to find out the process

Just hoping that its not through Jerry's


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> Thank you so much for your prayers .. she is much better now and out of ICU..
> will see u in auzi kit kat .. we are insha ALLAH heading to Melbourne


Alhamdulillah ♡♡ 
If you need any help don't hesitate to ask ♡♡ 
All the best luck ♡♡


----------



## owais83

Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page.

is this the message you are getting ? has anyone tried to contact the number mentioned?
Why visa labels? it's simply a waste of time and money


----------



## Leb

Masha ALLAH there are many grants these days. Congratulations everyone.


----------



## samy25

Leb said:


> Masha ALLAH there are many grants these days. Congratulations everyone.


insha ALLAH u will have your soon


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Yes owais83, I am getting the same stupid error if I provide the "GrantID"

and if I provide the TRN, I get somthing like record not found etc.

I personally don't like the idea of having a visa label but don't want to get refused at airport since they also verify our visas via VEVO I suppose.

Also, before I resign from my current job, I need to be sure that my PR-Visa is verify-able.

I will wait a few days for DIBP's reply on this matter and if the issue is still not resolved, then will go for the label, the awkward alternative but bit more authentic.

wot u say?




owais83 said:


> Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page.
> 
> is this the message you are getting ? has anyone tried to contact the number mentioned?
> Why visa labels? it's simply a waste of time and money


----------



## girlaussie

Sorry but is Visa Grant from Department of Immigration & Border Protection-Australian is not enough that you want your 'PR Visa Verify-able'?? Literally don't get it.

Girl Aussie



JaanKhan(261313) said:


> I personally don't like the idea of having a visa label but don't want to get refused at airport since they also verify our visas via VEVO I suppose.
> 
> Also, before I resign from my current job, I need to be sure that my PR-Visa is verify-able.
> 
> I will wait a few days for DIBP's reply on this matter and if the issue is still not resolved, then will go for the label, the awkward alternative but bit more authentic.
> 
> wot u say?


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

You are right girlaussie, I am 100% convinced that I got the PR 

Its other people who may find find it not verify-able. for example immigration staff at Islamabad airport, any future potential employer in Australia, who may refuse to hire me coz visa is not verified.

So, basically, don't want to take a risk.

Actually, the whole point to bring this issue of mine on this forum is to hear suggestions by other members

And I really appreciate your comment 

need more comments from other fellow members




girlaussie said:


> Sorry but is Visa Grant from Department of Immigration & Border Protection-Australian is not enough that you want your 'PR Visa Verify-able'?? Literally don't get it.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## girlaussie

Appreciate your comment but if its from the 'Department' then you shouldn't be bothered about this 'Verify-able' bit, in me opinion, instead of wasting time on this part which is not even required after grant, please concentrate on job searching, preparing resume, how to settle in new country etc. You keep your grant letter with you just incase you need it but honestly there is no way your potential employer in Australia rejects you just cause 'Their Vevo' couldn't verify your information. 

Anyway, good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



JaanKhan(261313) said:


> You are right girlaussie, I am 100% convinced that I got the PR
> 
> Its other people who may find find it not verify-able. for example immigration staff at Islamabad airport, any future potential employer in Australia, who may refuse to hire me coz visa is not verified.
> 
> So, basically, don't want to take a risk.
> 
> Actually, the whole point to bring this issue of mine on this forum is to hear suggestions by other members
> 
> And I really appreciate your comment
> 
> need more comments from other fellow members


----------



## sam1051

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Already tried all possible combinations.
> 
> Sent an email to CO regarding this, yesterday.
> 
> Now, planning to get a visa label, which I would never have gone for if there was no VEVO error.



its too early to expect reply from them. Normally when you email CO/ Team, you receive auto reply which mentions that they will reply in 7 working days. However they reply before 7 working days. Don't rush for visa label.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

girlaussie and sam, 

I am delighted to read your comments, feeling much better now 

Jazzak ALLAH

Wish every one on this forum and especially you two, a very prosperous life ahead.




girlaussie said:


> Appreciate your comment but if its from the 'Department' then you shouldn't be bothered about this 'Verify-able' bit, in me opinion, instead of wasting time on this part which is not even required after grant, please concentrate on job searching, preparing resume, how to settle in new country etc. You keep your grant letter with you just incase you need it but honestly there is no way your potential employer in Australia rejects you just cause 'Their Vevo' couldn't verify your information.
> 
> Anyway, good luck!!
> 
> Girl Aussie






sam1051 said:


> its too early to expect reply from them. Normally when you email CO/ Team, you receive auto reply which mentions that they will reply in 7 working days. However they reply before 7 working days. Don't rush for visa label.


----------



## jeddahksa

Dear Sis SAmy,

Thanks for your detailed reply  good to know that your lil angel is recovering may ALLAH make it a healthy and speed recovery AMEEN.

Can you tell me please what you meant by game of occupation ? also what you mean everyone will be awarded code wise ?

Thanks & Good luck





samy25 said:


> First of All Thank you so much all of you for your heartfelt prayers for my one year old little angel.. She is Alhamdullillah recovering and finally out of ICU . i am very much indebted the way you all respond.
> 
> My grant day was the same day when we took her to hospital mid night so my expression were blank towards grant but yes i felt relieved and Thankful to ALLAH.
> 
> I had Front loaded every thing including polio certificate. the journey was tedious mostly because of my own restless nature.
> 
> i assumed that when team 13 contacted in oct 14 for gaps afterwards ecs began. from oct to feb i got same reply and some times confused replies against my calls or emails. in short calling was not fruitful.
> 
> one more thing which i calculated that there is a game of occupation too. as me and sohail were granted same day.
> 
> plus who ever is asked for polio , they getting grant with in days. i was banging my head in forum for polio certificate but as i already submitted so no body asked for it in my case.
> 
> So all june applicants ... grants are really around the corner  just be vd us here.. and now i guess , all of you will be awarded code wise (assuming) .
> 
> I was the most restless person of this forum, but you all are great source of relief indeed. cant thank you enough.


----------



## girlaussie

Great Good luck to you too!!

Girl Aussie



JaanKhan(261313) said:


> girlaussie and sam,
> 
> I am delighted to read your comments, feeling much better now
> 
> Jazzak ALLAH
> 
> Wish every one on this forum and especially you two, a very prosperous life ahead.


----------



## hanali

I was wondering if one can suggest or comment about the best bank to open account in Australia from overseas and its advantages.


----------



## codename47

I was facing the same problem, so I filled in the feedback form they have in the VEVO site. They sent a reply next day, addressing the problem like this:

_"VEVO has identified more than one departmental record matching the data entered in the enquiry screen. A request to have these records merged has been submitted and you will be contacted once the records have been merged."_

And it was solved after 1 week. They did not send any notification though, I had to check myself. 



JaanKhan(261313) said:


> You are right girlaussie, I am 100% convinced that I got the PR
> 
> Its other people who may find find it not verify-able. for example immigration staff at Islamabad airport, any future potential employer in Australia, who may refuse to hire me coz visa is not verified.
> 
> So, basically, don't want to take a risk.
> 
> Actually, the whole point to bring this issue of mine on this forum is to hear suggestions by other members
> 
> And I really appreciate your comment
> 
> need more comments from other fellow members


----------



## RazaF

hanali said:


> I was wondering if one can suggest or comment about the best bank to open account in Australia from overseas and its advantages.


NAB or Commonweath bank are the 2 options usually been adopted by migrants. Check following links:

NAB: 
Home - migrant
CWB: https://www.commbank.com.au/personal/can/moving-to-australia.html?ei=mv_can_moving-to-australia-3653


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

thanks for the comment codename47!

in my case, I had a valid visit when I got PR, was this the case with you as well?

Regards,



codename47 said:


> I was facing the same problem, so I filled in the feedback form they have in the VEVO site. They sent a reply next day, addressing the problem like this:
> 
> _"VEVO has identified more than one departmental record matching the data entered in the enquiry screen. A request to have these records merged has been submitted and you will be contacted once the records have been merged."_
> 
> And it was solved after 1 week. They did not send any notification though, I had to check myself.


----------



## Akbar1234

Dear all,
I recently received admission in PhD in Australia and the classes are commencing from july. But unfortunately my visa 189 grant is still pending. Please let me know how is the right way to tackle this situation. I dont want to waste this admission opportunity.


----------



## codename47

Not sure what you meant by "valid visit". I could not log into my VEVO account for couple of weeks, it was showing "error (3)". And it was solved after I sent the feedback. Hope this helps.




JaanKhan(261313) said:


> thanks for the comment codename47!
> 
> in my case, I had a valid visit when I got PR, was this the case with you as well?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## KitKaat

Today completed 17 months waiting .... 
If it were a baby, its now walking and talking lol ....


----------



## Akbar1234

KitKaat said:


> Today completed 17 months waiting ....
> If it were a baby, its now walking and talking lol ....


I am concerned 17 months is too long. When was the last time you were contacted by DIAB?Do you have any idea what the cause of the delay is?


----------



## emran

Guys, anyone know the link to the forum where I can get information related to after the Grant for Pakistanis? Which City? What to do? what to take? etc


----------



## hanali

KitKaat said:


> Today completed 17 months waiting ....
> If it were a baby, its now walking and talking lol ....


You have already waited long time. Wish you speedy grant and happy family reunion.


----------



## Haadka

After reading reports from DIBP, ANAO, IGIS websites (see links below); I like to share some information so that we all have the right expectations:

DIBP annual target is to process 75% of 189 submissions within 12 months (which means around 10,000 applications take more than 1 year )
Unlike DIBP, ASIO has no standard time. Security checks processing time is an informal period set between DIBP and ASIO privately. Whatever it is, it is not binding ASIO. 
ASIO has three main assessments (visa assessments, counter-terror assessments or resident assessment)
Counter-terror assessments are many but they take one day per case
Visa assessment can be either complex or simple. Complex visa assessments are the ones that require expensive resources (foreign agencies involved) and these take long time depending on the countries that issued your documents.
You can only complain to IGIS about ASIO after 12 months of lodging your 189 visa application
When you complain to IGIS, it checks if a case been assigned to an ASIO officer. In the past, there were incidents where a case was assigned to no one!
Recently, IGIS reports that ASIO has improved and those incidents merely occur.
IGIS does not check if ASIO is taking a longer time on a particular case. As long as ASIO is active on the case, IGIS is happy with the progress regardless of the time.
DIBP can jump anytime and change the order of visa security assessments. It is not arbitrary of course; it depends on the priority rules defined in its website. For example, employer and state sponsored visas have higher priority than 189. This means a sponsored application submitted yesterday will have more priority than a months-old 189 application.

In a nutshell:


ASIO will run an algorithm that picks some applications to examine if they are a threat (my guess is that it picks top risky 25%+)
If you are not picked by ASIO, you should finish in three months (expect if you are late with PCC/adding dependents etc.)
If you are picked by ASIO, your case might be either simple or complex. If your case is simple, your visa will be finalized in less than 12 months, otherwise it will take more than that.
After ASIO work is done, they will recommend or deny granting you a visa (no details/justifications given to anyone even DIBP)

Refs:

Economic migration — Department of Immigration and Border Protection Annual Report 2013–14
Audit brochure
http://www.igis.gov.au/annual_report/13-14/pdfs/IGIS_annual_report_13-14.pdf


----------



## hanali

Haadka said:


> After reading reports from DIBP, ANAO, IGIS websites (see links below); I like to share some information so that we all have the right expectations:
> 
> [*]DIBP annual target is to process 75% of 189 submissions within 12 months (which means around 10,000 applications take more than 1 year )
> [*]Unlike DIBP, ASIO has no standard time. Security checks processing time is an informal period set between DIBP and ASIO privately. Whatever it is, it is not binding ASIO.
> [*]ASIO has three main assessments (visa assessments, counter-terror assessments or resident assessment)
> [*]Counter-terror assessments are many but they take one day per case
> [*]Visa assessment can be either complex or simple. Complex visa assessments are the ones that require expensive resources (foreign agencies involved) and these take long time depending on the countries that issued your documents.
> [*]You can only complain to IGIS about ASIO after 12 months of lodging your 189 visa application
> [*]When you complain to IGIS, it checks if a case been assigned to an ASIO officer. In the past, there were incidents where a case was assigned to no one!
> [*]Recently, IGIS reports that ASIO has improved and those incidents merely occur.
> [*]IGIS does not check if ASIO is taking a longer time on a particular case. As long as ASIO is active on the case, IGIS is happy with the progress regardless of the time.
> [*]DIBP can jump anytime and change the order of visa security assessments. It is not arbitrary of course; it depends on the priority rules defined in its website. For example, employer and state sponsored visas have higher priority than 189. This means a sponsored application submitted yesterday will have more priority than a months-old 189 application.
> 
> 
> In a nutshell:
> 
> 
> [*]ASIO will run an algorithm that picks some applications to examine if they are a threat (my guess is that it picks top risky 25%+)
> [*]If you are not picked by ASIO, you should finish in three months (expect if you are late with PCC/adding dependents etc.)
> [*]If you are picked by ASIO, your case might be either simple or complex. If your case is simple, your visa will be finalized in less than 12 months, otherwise it will take more than that.
> [*]After ASIO work is done, they will recommend or deny granting you a visa (no details/justifications given to anyone even DIBP)
> 
> 
> Refs:
> 
> [*]Economic migration â Department of Immigration and Border Protection Annual Report 2013â14
> [*]Audit brochure
> [*]http://www.igis.gov.au/annual_report/13-14/pdfs/IGIS_annual_report_13-14.pdf


Good information. Worth reading.

No one should be worried though. Visas will be issued to all of waiting candidates in the end unless they have over claimed or given forged docs.


----------



## _shel

hanali said:


> Good information. Worth reading.
> 
> No one should be worried though. Visas will be issued to all of waiting candidates in the end unless they have over claimed or given forged docs.


 Or are a or potential terrorist or security threat! Hence the security checks


----------



## hanali

_shel said:


> Or are a or potential terrorist or security threat! Hence the security checks


Yea I Just missed this: terrorist or not but a threat to national security.


----------



## _shel

hanali said:


> Yea I Just missed this: terrorist or not but a threat to national security.


 You are right through. Given most are not a security threat so long as your claims for are genuine and verifiable you will get your visa. May mean waiting but it will come.


----------



## expat.ict

emran said:


> Guys, anyone know the link to the forum where I can get information related to after the Grant for Pakistanis? Which City? What to do? what to take? etc


Check some of the pinned threads, it might help ... :s

btw Congrats on the Grant!! great timeline

After contacting by CO and after you submit the required docs or fees, did you call them or just waited and got the grant without contacting them??


----------



## KitKaat

Akbar1234 said:


> I am concerned 17 months is too long. When was the last time you were contacted by DIAB?Do you have any idea what the cause of the delay is?


it's normal, it's part of the ESC (External Security check)


----------



## KitKaat

100junaid said:


> InshAllah u ll get ur grant in one month...


Thank you


----------



## KitKaat

hanali said:


> You have already waited long time. Wish you speedy grant and happy family reunion.


Thanks ♡


----------



## emran

expat.ict said:


> Check some of the pinned threads, it might help ... :s
> 
> btw Congrats on the Grant!! great timeline
> 
> After contacting by CO and after you submit the required docs or fees, did you call them or just waited and got the grant without contacting them??


Hi expat.ict,

Well 2015 started to be a great year for me. As I will also be going to US for my training in June for 3 weeks. So, Alhumdulillah it was all good.

I never contacted them. They just asked for my medical which my family and I took again. I have asked my Agent to get an extension on the 29 days medical and in the reply the CO told me that my previous medical can be extended for 6 months, according to new policy and she considered that one, also she mentioned in that email that she will send the next email with the Second VAC payment info.

After one day of paying the fee I got the Grant.


----------



## Haadka

*hanali,*

Congrats on your direct grant! Absolutely there is nothing to be worried about. Sometimes we might lose our patience as time goes by, but actually the more time they spend on a case, the closer one is to the grant. 

*_shel*

You are right, security assessment is mostly about checking if documents are genuine and if your identity is exactly what you say. It is not about terrorism, or piracy in my case 

*emran,*

Mabrok! Congrats for your grant. You are a modal in determination and patience, wish you all the best in Australia!


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Typing mistake from my side, 
it was valid visit visa (which was not expired) 



JaanKhan(261313) said:


> thanks for the comment codename47!
> 
> in my case, I had a valid visit when I got PR, was this the case with you as well?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## samy25

No grant today?


----------



## hanali

samy25 said:


> No grant today?


I was also wondering that the day has ended without any grant!


----------



## KitKaat

Here in Melbourne its Holiday


----------



## olways

KitKaat said:


> Here in Melbourne its Holiday


That's right. ACT is also having a public holiday.


----------



## gullu

KitKaat said:


> Here in Melbourne its Holiday


No national holiday but there are state ones in Canberra, Adelaide and Victoria and Tasmania.


----------



## codename47

No, I did not have any visa.




JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Typing mistake from my side,
> it was valid visit visa (which was not expired)


----------



## KitKaat

Today my partner renewed his Egyptian PCC, the old one is going to expire on the 23/3. I hope we receive the grant this month.


----------



## hanali

KitKaat said:


> Today my partner renewed his Egyptian PCC, the old one is going to expire on the 23/3. I hope we receive the grant this month.


Best Wishes.


----------



## taz_mt

KitKaat said:


> Today my partner renewed his Egyptian PCC, the old one is going to expire on the 23/3. I hope we receive the grant this month.


Good luck


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

INSHA ALLAH,

all the best



KitKaat said:


> Today my partner renewed his Egyptian PCC, the old one is going to expire on the 23/3. I hope we receive the grant this month.


----------



## KitKaat

Thank you guys ♡


----------



## SuperMan1983

samy25 said:


> No grant today?


Yes unfortunately no grants but hoping for the best :fingerscrossed::second:


----------



## samy25

m praying for all of you... inshaALLAh you all will get it soon


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Got following reply from VEVO

---
VEVO has identified more than one departmental record matching the data entered in the enquiry screen. A request to have these records merged has been submitted and you will be contacted once the records have been merged.
---




samy25 said:


> m praying for all of you... inshaALLAh you all will get it soon


----------



## fahadyaqoob

No news of any grants today?


----------



## samy25

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Got following reply from VEVO
> 
> ---
> VEVO has identified more than one departmental record matching the data entered in the enquiry screen. A request to have these records merged has been submitted and you will be contacted once the records have been merged.
> ---


one imp thing to share:
iom sent me quotes for 86000 

and from emirates online booking i got ticket for 84000 per person. from isb to mel


----------



## gullu

samy25 said:


> one imp thing to share:
> iom sent me quotes for 86000
> 
> and from emirates online booking i got ticket for 84000 per person. from isb to mel


IOM allows 40kg + 7kg luggage. How much Emirates offer?


----------



## samy25

30kg+7kg


----------



## owais83

Salam beautiful people,

I am flying to MEL on 28th march from ISB , its been a while since I last visited pakistan, I don't know if I am more happy for visiting pak or aus , anyways my query , is it better to have polio certificate , although I'll stay for a week(less than the normal 28 days mark) in Pakistan , is the process for getting PVC easy ? , as I'll be busy with my sisters wedding an stuff , so time is my biggest enemy.Moreover, is it possible to get it form Saudi ? will it do ?

BTW I am flyin with Thai air , found it to be the cheapest and shortest travel times around (78k pkr and 18.35 hrs with one hour in BKK) , any one flying or planning to fly on the same date?


----------



## taz_mt

owais83 said:


> Salam beautiful people,
> 
> I am flying to MEL on 28th march from ISB , its been a while since I last visited pakistan, I don't know if I am more happy for visiting pak or aus , anyways my query , is it better to have polio certificate , although I'll stay for a week(less than the normal 28 days mark) in Pakistan , is the process for getting PVC easy ? , as I'll be busy with my sisters wedding an stuff , so time is my biggest enemy.Moreover, is it possible to get it form Saudi ? will it do ?
> 
> BTW I am flyin with Thai air , found it to be the cheapest and shortest travel times around (78k pkr and 18.35 hrs with one hour in BKK) , any one flying or planning to fly on the same date?


have a nice trip


----------



## RazaF

gullu said:


> IOM allows 40kg + 7kg luggage. How much Emirates offer?


Initially IOM also offered me 86K Khi to Brisbane but when I sent them passport scans & grant letter to book tkts, they asked me to deposit 83K.


----------



## RazaF

owais83 said:


> Salam beautiful people,
> 
> I am flying to MEL on 28th march from ISB , its been a while since I last visited pakistan, I don't know if I am more happy for visiting pak or aus , anyways my query , is it better to have polio certificate , although I'll stay for a week(less than the normal 28 days mark) in Pakistan , is the process for getting PVC easy ? , as I'll be busy with my sisters wedding an stuff , so time is my biggest enemy.Moreover, is it possible to get it form Saudi ? will it do ?
> 
> BTW I am flyin with Thai air , found it to be the cheapest and shortest travel times around (78k pkr and 18.35 hrs with one hour in BKK) , any one flying or planning to fly on the same date?


Polio vaccination is very easy. AKUH is offering it for Rs. 100 / person. It will take only 10 to 15 mins for the whole process and you will get certificate for that as well.


----------



## engrushahbaz

Hi,
Is there any one in a group who got positive EOI for NSW applied from Pakistan ?
Also share time of EOI lodging?


----------



## samy25

Owais when u come isb.. take some time out and go to PIMS. take vaccine and get certificate.. it will be mandatory when you will be on isb airport to aus.
and process will take 15 min but must get it


----------



## fhz

Do we need to get a protector stamp from Pakistan immigration office in case of PR. Someone told me that immi guys at Islamabad airport require that otherwise they can offload the passenger. 

Your comments please


----------



## gullu

fhz said:


> Do we need to get a protector stamp from Pakistan immigration office in case of PR. Someone told me that immi guys at Islamabad airport require that otherwise they can offload the passenger.
> 
> Your comments please


"All Pakistani citizens working abroad are required to have an official stamp from the Protector of Emigrants, Ministry of Labor, Government of Pakistan."

Protector stamp is required only for work visas. If you have 189/190 then you do not need any Protector Stamp.


----------



## hanali

fhz said:


> Do we need to get a protector stamp from Pakistan immigration office in case of PR. Someone told me that immi guys at Islamabad airport require that otherwise they can offload the passenger.
> 
> Your comments please


Protector required if you are going under job contract with certain company. Else no need.


----------



## fhz

Thanks guys. I have 189 so I dont need any such hassle


----------



## taz_mt

no grants and we are already in mid week.


----------



## bym007

Hello everyone,

I am in a bit of limbo right now. I got asked for my PCC and Health checks. I did that and just waiting for the last PCC to arrive hopefully within a week. I have some questions and need confirmation.

*1. *My daughter's passport expired on 07/Mar/15 and we renewed it already. Do I need to send this update using Form 929?

*2. *We are in Pakistan currently for our annual holiday. Our travelling dates are 06/Mar/15 till 03/Apr/15 ie 28 days in all. Do we need to update or declare this information? Do we need the Polio vaccination or any other vaccination certificate ?

*3. *I was assigned a CO 02/Feb/15 and she requested the PCC and Med tests. This had to be furnished within 28 days, which I was unable to, as I need PCCs from the UK. It was not possible to receive the UK PCC before the end of 28 days, so I requested an extension from the CO. CO replied to me that I need to submit the evidence that I am in fact pursuing these documents, and that she would review my case again in Mid-March. So I sent her the receipts of the requests for the Saudi PCCs, appointment dates for our Meds, receipt of the courier sent to the UK PCC office. I also submitted the receipt for the new passport for my daughter.

Now, as it stands, I have completed everything, and waiting for the UK PCCs, which have been sent by courier this evening. There is an email with this information. I have a feeling this document may not reach me before 15/Mar/15.

Should I sent the documents which are ready with me to the CO along with the courier email from the UK PCC, and request a few more days extension?

I appreciate you taking time out to read and help me. Thanks.


----------



## sam1051

bym007 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am in a bit of limbo right now. I got asked for my PCC and Health checks. I did that and just waiting for the last PCC to arrive hopefully within a week. I have some questions and need confirmation.
> 
> *3. *I was assigned a CO 02/Feb/15 and she requested the PCC and Med tests. This had to be furnished within 28 days, which I was unable to, as I need PCCs from the UK. It was not possible to receive the UK PCC before the end of 28 days, so I requested an extension from the CO. CO replied to me that I need to submit the evidence that I am in fact pursuing these documents, and that she would review my case again in Mid-March. So I sent her the receipts of the requests for the Saudi PCCs, appointment dates for our Meds, receipt of the courier sent to the UK PCC office. I also submitted the receipt for the new passport for my daughter.
> 
> Now, as it stands, I have completed everything, and waiting for the UK PCCs, which have been sent by courier this evening. There is an email with this information. I have a feeling this document may not reach me before 15/Mar/15.
> 
> Should I sent the documents which are ready with me to the CO along with the courier email from the UK PCC, and request a few more days extension?
> 
> I appreciate you taking time out to read and help me. Thanks.



My UK PCC arrived with in 1-2 days after email, most probably u should receive it by Thu or Fri. Since ur in Saudia and i believe Friday is off there so u might not be able to submit by 15 March. I suggest that u should submit other documents in mean time and inform CO that UK PCC will be provided as soon as it is available. That's what i did and my CO was fine with it.


----------



## emran

Guys, as I have seen some are planning there first entry what is your plan? 

1. You guys are taking your family with you and burning all the ships in Pakistan? Or leaving alone find some work and then call your family?

2. How will you choose which city to go to? Depending on the job availability at seek.com.au? 

3. Do you have any relatives there? what if someone doesn't have anyone there what will you do then?

So many questions, please tell us your plan. So, we can figure out this exciting mystery.


----------



## owais83

samy25 said:


> Owais when u come isb.. take some time out and go to PIMS. take vaccine and get certificate.. it will be mandatory when you will be on isb airport to aus.
> and process will take 15 min but must get it


Thanx guys That's useful info, by the way what is PIMS?, and AKUH? I am sure they are hospitals, but I want the compete names of possible. 

Thanx again


----------



## samy25

when come here ... get on the road... ask any cab driver .. he will guide u the route..

i dont know what it stands for.. but PIMS and poly clinic both will give vaccine


----------



## fhz

It stands for "Pakistan Institute of Medial Sciences"


----------



## gullu

fhz said:


> It stands for "Pakistan Institute of Medial Sciences"


I am sure if you tell this complete name to anyone, nobody will understand


----------



## Abu_Yahya

bym007 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am in a bit of limbo right now. I got asked for my PCC and Health checks. I did that and just waiting for the last PCC to arrive hopefully within a week. I have some questions and need confirmation.
> 
> *1. *My daughter's passport expired on 07/Mar/15 and we renewed it already. Do I need to send this update using Form 929?
> 
> *2. *We are in Pakistan currently for our annual holiday. Our travelling dates are 06/Mar/15 till 03/Apr/15 ie 28 days in all. Do we need to update or declare this information? Do we need the Polio vaccination or any other vaccination certificate ?
> 
> *3. *I was assigned a CO 02/Feb/15 and she requested the PCC and Med tests. This had to be furnished within 28 days, which I was unable to, as I need PCCs from the UK. It was not possible to receive the UK PCC before the end of 28 days, so I requested an extension from the CO. CO replied to me that I need to submit the evidence that I am in fact pursuing these documents, and that she would review my case again in Mid-March. So I sent her the receipts of the requests for the Saudi PCCs, appointment dates for our Meds, receipt of the courier sent to the UK PCC office. I also submitted the receipt for the new passport for my daughter.
> 
> Now, as it stands, I have completed everything, and waiting for the UK PCCs, which have been sent by courier this evening. There is an email with this information. I have a feeling this document may not reach me before 15/Mar/15.
> 
> Should I sent the documents which are ready with me to the CO along with the courier email from the UK PCC, and request a few more days extension?
> 
> I appreciate you taking time out to read and help me. Thanks.


Hi,

I would upload whatever is ready and inform the CO of the progress on the rest of the requirements with the evidence (which I suppose you did already). It happened to me as well when I was arranging KSA PCC, It took a bit longer than 28 days. I informed the CO and requested an extension. She gave further 3 weeks, however, as soon as I got the PCC, I uploaded and informed her - received the grant on the next working day.

As far as your Pakistan visit, I suggest you update the CO about it and also arrange the Polio vaccine since it is specifically mentioned (I did not visit Pakistan for a while, even then it is advised on my grant to arrange it).

You also need to update new passport details for your daughter as soon as you get it to avoid issues in future (as she will be granted on last passport and wont be able to travel until new passport is updated on the grant).

Best,


----------



## fhz

gullu said:


> I am sure if you tell this complete name to anyone, nobody will understand


Lol. True


----------



## sultanshah

Salam,
I have received Direct Grant on 11 March 2015..I applied on 11 Jan 2015. I fronloaded all documents. It took exactly 2 months.

Hanali bhai thanks

Regards


----------



## emran

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> I have received Direct Grant on 11 March 2015..I applied on 11 Jan 2015. I fronloaded all documents. It took exactly 2 months.
> 
> Hanali bhai thanks
> 
> Regards


COngrats Bro.....


----------



## taz_mt

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> I have received Direct Grant on 11 March 2015..I applied on 11 Jan 2015. I fronloaded all documents. It took exactly 2 months.
> 
> Hanali bhai thanks
> 
> Regards


finally, a grant notification. congrats bro. have fun


----------



## gullu

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> I have received Direct Grant on 11 March 2015..I applied on 11 Jan 2015. I fronloaded all documents. It took exactly 2 months.
> 
> Hanali bhai thanks
> 
> Regards


Congratulations!!


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Congrats SultanShah

Have you verified ur visa through VEVO?



sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> I have received Direct Grant on 11 March 2015..I applied on 11 Jan 2015. I fronloaded all documents. It took exactly 2 months.
> 
> Hanali bhai thanks
> 
> Regards


----------



## sultanshah

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Congrats SultanShah
> 
> Have you verified ur visa through VEVO?


yes i verified it..its ok..verify with your visa grant number..not with TRN no


----------



## Abu_Yahya

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> I have received Direct Grant on 11 March 2015..I applied on 11 Jan 2015. I fronloaded all documents. It took exactly 2 months.
> 
> Hanali bhai thanks
> 
> Regards


Great..that's pretty quick
Congrats

Best,


----------



## hanali

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> I have received Direct Grant on 11 March 2015..I applied on 11 Jan 2015. I fronloaded all documents. It took exactly 2 months.
> 
> Hanali bhai thanks
> 
> Regards


Congratulations and best of luck sultan.

Its my pleasure


----------



## sanazahidkhan

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> I have received Direct Grant on 11 March 2015..I applied on 11 Jan 2015. I fronloaded all documents. It took exactly 2 months.
> 
> Hanali bhai thanks
> 
> Regards


Congrats brother....what was ur category and occupation?


----------



## hanali

I am little surprised to see no applicant is added in HR Tracker sheet after 11 Feb? Meaning no applicant for one month! Its strange.


----------



## 100junaid

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> I have received Direct Grant on 11 March 2015..I applied on 11 Jan 2015. I fronloaded all documents. It took exactly 2 months.
> 
> Hanali bhai thanks
> 
> Regards


Dear congratulations a lot...


----------



## sultanshah

sanazahidkhan said:


> Congrats brother....what was ur category and occupation?


Thanks.well it was 189 offshore and engineering technologist with 65 points.


----------



## SuperMan1983

sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> I have received Direct Grant on 11 March 2015..I applied on 11 Jan 2015. I fronloaded all documents. It took exactly 2 months.
> 
> Hanali bhai thanks
> 
> Regards


Many congrats !

Can I ask you of your case officers team?

Thanks


----------



## babajani

sultanshah said:


> Thanks.well it was 189 offshore and engineering technologist with 65 points.


Congratulations Shah G

I saw you were as worried about your application as I was about mine.

A big relief .

Enjoy your grant


----------



## MYI

Guys,

Need your opinion on Cathy Pacific... Any idea about the service


----------



## babajani

I am so happy DIBP has started to treat Pakistanis like other nationalities. Grants are coming quickly as never before.

I hope this trends continues forever and WE prove them that we are not HIGH RISK people through our actions.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

babajani said:


> I am so happy DIBP has started to treat Pakistanis like other nationalities. Grants are coming quickly as never before.
> 
> I hope this trends continues forever and WE prove them that we are not HIGH RISK people through our actions.


Yea i wish....but it might just become a dream after what happened in karachi today....


----------



## sanazahidkhan

I finally decided to call dibp tonite. The officer who attended my call was quite polite, however she gave me the same answer that my case is under routine checks. And once those are over if they need anything else they will ask..now i want to know the differemce between ESC and routine checks. What comes first and what follows? She also sent me the email with the general response that they understand our concern but we should be patient..n all that. How many of us actually got a grant within hours of this call?? Im just curious. Did u also get the same general email before ure grant?


----------



## taz_mt

sanazahidkhan said:


> I finally decided to call dibp tonite. The officer who attended my call was quite polite, however she gave me the same answer that my case is under routine checks. And once those are over if they need anything else they will ask..now i want to know the differemce between ESC and routine checks. What comes first and what follows? She also sent me the email with the general response that they understand our concern but we should be patient..n all that. How many of us actually got a grant within hours of this call?? Im just curious. Did u also get the same general email before ure grant?


well, apart from the generic reply they give you on the email, they have started the same policy for phone calls also. I got the exact same response. And when I asked her, what kind of routine checks, internal or external? she said both. you cannot get any more generic than that.

its basically a message, they don't want us to be bugging them, over the email or the phone. 
But if you do, you will not get any information out. That's my opinion.

good luck with your application.

just 1 grant for this week?


----------



## emran

Guys do you know any forms where I can get information on Pakistanis living in Australia? which city? which Area?


----------



## hasnainhyder1

taz_mt said:


> well, apart from the generic reply they give you on the email, they have started the same policy for phone calls also. I got the exact same response. And when I asked her, what kind of routine checks, internal or external? she said both. you cannot get any more generic than that.
> 
> its basically a message, they don't want us to be bugging them, over the email or the phone.
> But if you do, you will not get any information out. That's my opinion.
> 
> good luck with your application.
> 
> just 1 grant for this week?


I called DIBP as well a couple of days ago. 
A polite and nice lady picked up and said that she is going to review my application after the call.

Shortly afterwards, I received the generic email with just one additional line at the end, "Your application has been marked for review in late march". 
God knows what that means. Fingers crossed.

Any comments?


----------



## gullu

hasnainhyder1 said:


> I called DIBP as well a couple of days ago.
> A polite and nice lady picked up and said that she is going to review my application after the call.
> 
> Shortly afterwards, I received the generic email with just one additional line at the end, "Your application has been marked for review in late march".
> God knows what that means. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Any comments?


You called them on February 27, 2014 too when most of applicants were not assigned to any CO. I think by calling DIBP again and again you are just annoying them. Most of the forum members advised you at that time to wait for at least 3 months since your application lodge date.


----------



## jeddahksa

I hope something good will happen in general for PAK applicants, not only Immigration application but over all 

Australia agrees to ease visa process for businessmen, students - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## _shel

emran said:


> Guys do you know any forms where I can get information on Pakistanis living in Australia? which city? which Area?


 Pakistanis dont congregate in one town you know, as in a mini Pakistan! Everyone is spread out across Australia depending where their work, family & friends are.


----------



## jfm

Are polio certificates must for grant. Me my family had their medicals on September 10, 2014. still no progress just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping to get the grant soon Insha-ALLAH!


----------



## cfuture

hasnainhyder1 said:


> I called DIBP as well a couple of days ago.
> A polite and nice lady picked up and said that she is going to review my application after the call.
> 
> Shortly afterwards, I received the generic email with just one additional line at the end, "Your application has been marked for review in late march".
> God knows what that means. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Any comments?


Do not count December as its almost Holiday. So, basically its only 2.5 months. You should expect a case officer or grant by this month end. Do not worry.


----------



## hanali

cfuture said:


> Do not count December as its almost Holiday. So, basically its only 2.5 months. You should expect a case officer or grant by this month end. Do not worry.


Even what I feel is, if he's submitted all required docs and done medical, hussainhaider will get direct grant.


----------



## hanali

jfm said:


> Are polio certificates must for grant. Me my family had their medicals on September 10, 2014. still no progress just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping to get the grant soon Insha-ALLAH!


If you visited Pakistan or stayed in Pakistan for 28 days or more after June 2014, you must provide Polio Vaccine Certificate.

Without the polio vaccine certificate you don't get visa!


----------



## _shel

hanali said:


> If you visited Pakistan or stayed in Pakistan for 28 days or more after June 2014, you must provide Polio Vaccine Certificate.
> 
> Without the polio vaccine certificate you don't get visa!


 Do you guys not normally get the polio vaccination as kids?


----------



## hasnainhyder1

hanali said:


> Even what I feel is, if he's submitted all required docs and done medical, hussainhaider will get direct grant.


I have submitted all documents including the Polio certificate (even though it wasn't required, as I have been living in Singapore).

Warmly appreciate your positive encouragement Hanali.
I wish and pray that everyone gets a Grant soon including Gullu.


----------



## gullu

hasnainhyder1 said:


> I have submitted all documents including the Polio certificate (even though it wasn't required, as I have been living in Singapore).
> 
> Warmly appreciate your positive encouragement Hanali.
> I wish and pray that everyone gets a Grant soon including Gullu.


Thanks braather 

If you have front loaded everything then expect a direct grant. Just have some patience and enjoy your current time.


----------



## jfm

_shel said:


> Do you guys not normally get the polio vaccination as kids?


I am sure everybody has taken polio drops during their childhood, its due to the recent polio cases in some parts of Pakistan that we have to go through this procedure again.


----------



## olways

Getting ready to celebrate my 600-day anniversary. I could never imagine at the time of lodgment that I would go so far with my 190 application.


----------



## gullu

I got the grant today. Now real journey begins. Thanks everyone on this forum for all your support.


----------



## KitKaat

gullu said:


> I got the grant today. Now real journey begins. Thanks everyone on this forum for all your support.


Congratulations Gullu .. Good luck with your journey.


----------



## olways

gullu said:


> I got the grant today. Now real journey begins. Thanks everyone on this forum for all your support.


Congratulations. All the best in the future and in the upcoming endeavors!


----------



## 100junaid

gullu said:


> I got the grant today. Now real journey begins. Thanks everyone on this forum for all your support.


congratulations dear!


----------



## Leb

olways said:


> Getting ready to celebrate my 600-day anniversary. I could never imagine at the time of lodgment that I would go so far with my 190 application.


GOD helps you... It is really very difficult... I am undergoing my 15 month after lodgment... I v always wished to get my grant at the very early stages but you know sometimes I think that if I got the grant at those days, I would be in deep trouble financially. So this is the wisdom of GOD to choose the best time for his worshippers. Anyway, Incha ALLAH soon we will get our grant at the very best time. Good luck.


----------



## Leb

gullu said:


> I got the grant today. Now real journey begins. Thanks everyone on this forum for all your support.


Congratulations.


----------



## hasnainhyder1

gullu said:


> I got the grant today. Now real journey begins. Thanks everyone on this forum for all your support.


Congratulations my friend 
Wish you a happy life in Aussie land.


----------



## samy25

congratulation gullu... but keep updating HR tracker for others....


----------



## samy25

jfm said:


> Are polio certificates must for grant. Me my family had their medicals on September 10, 2014. still no progress just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping to get the grant soon Insha-ALLAH!


yes.


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> GOD helps you... It is really very difficult... I am undergoing my 15 month after lodgment... I v always wished to get my grant at the very early stages but you know sometimes I think that if I got the grant at those days, I would be in deep trouble financially. So this is the wisdom of GOD to choose the best time for his worshippers. Anyway, Incha ALLAH soon we will get our grant at the very best time. Good luck.



True, I agree with you.


----------



## olways

KitKaat said:


> True, I agree with you.


Me too. In sha Allah we will get it all.


----------



## taz_mt

gullu said:


> I got the grant today. Now real journey begins. Thanks everyone on this forum for all your support.


Congrats gullu, have fun.

And with that, comes to a close the slowest grant week ever.

Better luck next week


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Many congrats bro

Kia baat heh angraiz kee 




gullu said:


> I got the grant today. Now real journey begins. Thanks everyone on this forum for all your support.


----------



## Leo1986

What's the idea of delaying the assignment of the co for hr countries ?


----------



## gullu

samy25 said:


> congratulation gullu... but keep updating HR tracker for others....


Sure thing :thumb:


----------



## hanali

_shel said:


> Do you guys not normally get the polio vaccination as kids?


We get all compulsory vaccines but problem is usually 20 or 30 years old certificate is not available with families.

And as per requirement adapted by some countries even adults need polio vaccine for travel.


----------



## hanali

gullu said:


> I got the grant today. Now real journey begins. Thanks everyone on this forum for all your support.


Congrats and wish you a happy and blessed life ahead.


----------



## emran

gullu said:


> Sure thing :thumb:


Bro, COngrats for the Grant. What is your plan now? Which state will you be choosing? When will you be leaving? 

We should have a thread for such things... the ones available are old and outdated....


----------



## hanali

emran said:


> .....What is your plan now? Which state will you be choosing?


Million Dollar question!



emran said:


> Bro, COngrats for the Grant. What is your plan now? Which state will you be choosing? When will you be leaving?
> 
> We should have a thread for such things... the ones available are old and outdated....


I second the opinion. But again it is difficult task and needs concentration and time to collect material and keep updates posted regularly. If one can share his/her experiences who recently landed there, it would be nice.


----------



## kettlerope

hanali said:


> Million Dollar question!
> 
> 
> 
> I second the opinion. But again it is difficult task and needs concentration and time to collect material and keep updates posted regularly. If one can share his/her experiences who recently landed there, it would be nice.


Hi Guys,

How do they define high risk countries? Is India or Pak a high risk country by any chance?


----------



## MYI

Travelling to Melbourne for Validation visit on 28th May... Anyone going on the same date...?


----------



## taz_mt

kettlerope said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How do they define high risk countries? Is India or Pak a high risk country by any chance?


there r about only 20-30 countries that are considered non high risk by Australia, and India isn't one of them.

but when it comes to visa processing times, Indian applicants have their applications processed much faster.

Only recently there has been a trend seen where applicants from other HR countries like Pakistan, have seen direct grants and faster visa processing.

To be honest, DIBP visa processing is a mystery. There is no sequence, order or pattern one can make out. Safe is to say, each application is unique.


----------



## kettlerope

taz_mt said:


> there r about only 20-30 countries that are considered non high risk by Australia, and India isn't one of them.
> 
> but when it comes to visa processing times, Indian applicants have their applications processed much faster.
> 
> Only recently there has been a trend seen where applicants from other HR countries like Pakistan, have seen direct grants and faster visa processing.
> 
> To be honest, DIBP visa processing is a mystery. There is no sequence, order or pattern one can make out. Safe is to say, each application is unique.


While I agree with you on it, I have always seen on this forum that Pak applications take a long long, never ending sort of time. On the other hand, Indian applications are processed within 2-3 months if everything goes well. There has to be some reason/logic for it though I don't know. Does it have anything to do with risk matrix of the country?

Btw, I just Googled and came to know that high or low "risk" has to do only with type of passport the country issues and nothing else. Here is the link, just for your info: https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm#d


----------



## hanali

kettlerope said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How do they define high risk countries? Is India or Pak a high risk country by any chance?


The passport holders who can apply online for evisa online are Low Risk countries. Those passports have special verifiable features.

So by definition India and Pakistan both are high risk.


----------



## hanali

taz_mt said:


> there r about only 20-30 countries that are considered non high risk by Australia, and India isn't one of them.
> 
> but when it comes to visa processing times, Indian applicants have their applications processed much faster.
> 
> Only recently there has been a trend seen where applicants from other HR countries like Pakistan, have seen direct grants and faster visa processing.
> 
> To be honest, DIBP visa processing is a mystery. There is no sequence, order or pattern one can make out. Safe is to say, each application is unique.


Indeed, each application is unique due to qualification, experience, job roles, industry, location, family members and their status, travel history, any visa refusals and so on and so forth.

It all makes one unique. So guys do not make comparisons and generalisation...


----------



## _shel

kettlerope said:


> While I agree with you on it, I have always seen on this forum that Pak applications take a long long, never ending sort of time. On the other hand, Indian applications are processed within 2-3 months if everything goes well. There has to be some reason/logic for it though I don't know. Does it have anything to do with risk matrix of the country?
> 
> Btw, I just Googled and came to know that high or low "risk" has to do only with type of passport the country issues and nothing else. Here is the link, just for your info: https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm#d


 It has nothing to do with the 'type' of passport. Yes your nationality decides if you are high risk or low risk but that is based on statistical data collected by them and other governments of risks of visa fraud, overstaying, terror threat, criminal risk etc


----------



## kettlerope

_shel said:


> It has nothing to do with the 'type' of passport. Yes your nationality decides if you are high risk or low risk but that is based on statistical data collected by them and other governments of risks of visa fraud, overstaying, terror threat, criminal risk etc


No Shel, I checked the definition of "high" and "low" risk on the link mentioned above (https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charte...isas/8.0.htm#d). It clearly states that low risk countries are those which have ETA eligible passports and high risk are those which don't have ETA eligible passports. It's as simple as that! Please check the link if you have doubts. 

Also, applications from India are not delayed while those from Bangladesh and some other countries are always delayed.. no clue why! This isn't generalization. It's not for comparison sake either, but one should know the reasons.


----------



## _shel

Yes, Australia decides which countries (ie passports) are eligible for ETA which is an online simplified system of applying for tourist visas, you dont need to provide any evidence OR you can not and you need to make a full application with evidence. Ie its bssed on nationality.


----------



## emran

MYI said:


> Travelling to Melbourne for Validation visit on 28th May... Anyone going on the same date...?


Insha Allah, I will be going in April for Validation visit as well.... for 2 to 3 days.... I am thinking of Perth as it is closer to Pakistan.... Any more thoughts?


----------



## Leo1986

if i dont have case officer , whom i should call to ask about my application ?


----------



## SuperMan1983

No grants today?


----------



## Leb

Leo1986 said:


> if i dont have case officer , whom i should call to ask about my application ?


Hey Leo,
Don't worry just relax, the case officer might be assigned for you at any time. Having a look at your signature, it seems that you uploaded most if not all the required document; there might be nothing to ask from the CO. on the other hand, u v been contacted by team 13 meaning that the ESC started and the CO might be waiting for the result which may take some time. Again just be calm there is nothing to worry about. Good luck.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

*VEVO Error solved*

Finally the VEVO error is fixed and I can verify my Entitlement successfully.

Feeling much relaxed and definitely not going for a visa label now


----------



## samy25

i am planning to make a thread for "after grant" to share the travelling plans and other stuff..

what you guys think ? 

OR

we should keep discussing in same forum?


----------



## hanali

Leo1986 said:


> if i dont have case officer , whom i should call to ask about my application ?


Not having a case officer is "blessing".

You can review your case. Check all documents uploaded or pending. Revise your list of evidence that you have given or will gibe. Anything missing can be provided in this time.

Health and police certificates can be arranged. Also if not submitted one can upload polio vaccine certificate. Also think about uploading form-80 and check any gaps in study or job. Justify those gaps and mention what did you do and who paid for expenses in those gaps.

Once everything is submitted/uploaded, relax and do your normal job and spend good time with family. You will get grant even after your case passing through long wait of ESC etc....

PS: I use mobile so cannot see the signature and timelines. Forgive me for any odd comments here.


----------



## hanali

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Finally the VEVO error is fixed and I can verify my Entitlement successfully.
> 
> Feeling much relaxed and definitely not going for a visa label now


Congrats. Enjoy now.


----------



## girlaussie

Finally!!! Congrats 

Girl Aussie 



JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Finally the VEVO error is fixed and I can verify my Entitlement successfully.
> 
> Feeling much relaxed and definitely not going for a visa label now


----------



## farhanpk

best of luck Mr. khan.


----------



## imranrk

Sounds good. It would be better to discuss in a separate thread



samy25 said:


> i am planning to make a thread for "after grant" to share the travelling plans and other stuff..
> 
> what you guys think ?
> 
> OR
> 
> we should keep discussing in same forum?


----------



## MYI

emran said:


> Insha Allah, I will be going in April for Validation visit as well.... for 2 to 3 days.... I am thinking of Perth as it is closer to Pakistan.... Any more thoughts?


Perth is a good option.. but i dont have any friends there... you are going to stay with your relative ? and why such a short trip??? 2 days of travel for just 2 days stay?


----------



## MYI

Thats a good Idea.. lets make a new thread and help each other out in our future endeavors...


----------



## MYI

samy25 said:


> i am planning to make a thread for "after grant" to share the travelling plans and other stuff..
> 
> what you guys think ?
> 
> OR
> 
> we should keep discussing in same forum?


Thats a good Idea.. lets make a new thread and help each other out in our future endeavors...


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Agreed with MYI, separate thread is better



MYI said:


> Thats a good Idea.. lets make a new thread and help each other out in our future endeavors...


----------



## emran

MYI said:


> Perth is a good option.. but i dont have any friends there... you are going to stay with your relative ? and why such a short trip??? 2 days of travel for just 2 days stay?


I don't have any relatives bro.... I only have 2 weeks days off... So, thought to make this trip. maybe stay for 4 days instead... 

What do you think Melbourne is much better then Perth?


----------



## MYI

emran said:


> I don't have any relatives bro.... I only have 2 weeks days off... So, thought to make this trip. maybe stay for 4 days instead...
> 
> What do you think Melbourne is much better then Perth?


Actually there is a friend there who is giving me the accommodation. so decided to go for an adventure.. however people say that perth is good for engineering jobs but melbourne is abetter place to live and also economical as compared to sydney however it is also near to almost all big cities.


----------



## bym007

bym007 said:


> Quick question for you fellas,
> 
> I renewed my daughter's passport and need to notify the Immi. I believe I need to use Form 929, with new passport and old passport copies.
> 
> Q1. Do I need to attest the copies ?
> Q2. Is Form 929 correct form to use ?
> Q3. Do I sent the information to my CO by email or is there another way to submit this information ?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Anyone please ?


----------



## samy25

i made it

please follow guys 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/700114-after-grant.html#post6687802


----------



## bym007

I got my *direct grant* an hour back without any external checks!

So all good here, and thanks everyone for assisting me loads.


----------



## bym007

bym007 said:


> I got my *direct grant* an hour back without any external checks!
> 
> So all good here, and thanks everyone for assisting me loads.


I just need to check something from others.
I checked my visa status on VEVO, and it is showing as visa granted.
However, when I checked my wife and daughter's details, they did not show the visa.

What could be wrong here ?


----------



## hanali

bym007 said:


> I got my direct grant an hour back without any external checks!
> 
> So all good here, and thanks everyone for assisting me loads.


Congratulations and good luck for coming days.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Nothing to worry about mate, I been through similar issue recently

First of all check with supplying all the possible combinations on the VEVO page like check with Grant-ID, with TRN etc

If you still can't see the entitlement details for your family, do the following

File a complaint to VEVO about ur issue via following URL
Visa Entitlement Verification Online enquiry form

Also, shoot an email to your CO right away (explaining the issue you are facing)

VEVO took 10 days to fix my issue (filed on 6th March, was fixed on 16th March)

so be patient and relax, as DIBP says many VEVO users are having issues





bym007 said:


> I just need to check something from others.
> I checked my visa status on VEVO, and it is showing as visa granted.
> However, when I checked my wife and daughter's details, they did not show the visa.
> 
> What could be wrong here ?


----------



## SohailAnwar

Hi All,

I am living in Lahore, Pakistan and I am planning to enter Australia in May 2015. I will travel from Lahore to Adelaide via Dubai. I have a question and need your expert opinion on this.
Do I need Passport Protector?

My visa subclass is 189-ICT Business Analyst. Thanks


----------



## farhanpk

bym007 said:


> Anyone please ?


many many congrats on your grant. Secongly, find the answers to your Qs.

Q1. Do I need to attest the copies ?
No Need.

Q2. Is Form 929 correct form to use ?
Yes, fill it using Adobe and sign it. 

Q3. Do I sent the information to my CO by email or is there another way to submit this information ?
No need to send it CO. as you are living in Jeddah so you can use following addresses.
To: [email protected]
CC: [email protected]

thats it.


----------



## samy25

SohailAnwar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am living in Lahore, Pakistan and I am planning to enter Australia in May 2015. I will travel from Lahore to Adelaide via Dubai. I have a question and need your expert opinion on this.
> Do I need Passport Protector?
> 
> My visa subclass is 189-ICT Business Analyst. Thanks


Sohail come here , we have started discussion about prepration

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/700114-after-grant.html#post6687802


----------



## taz_mt

bym007 said:


> I got my *direct grant* an hour back without any external checks!
> 
> So all good here, and thanks everyone for assisting me loads.


congrats


----------



## KitKaat

2013 applicants who still waiting.... please give me strength  I am on the verge of collapse  

3 weeks left to hit my 18 months waiting ... I am afraid is it possible it will exceed the 18 months waiting ? .... I am lost and shattered, I have too many things to do and a lot of responsibilities and I have to evacuate my house within 10 days. OMG


----------



## gullu

SohailAnwar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am living in Lahore, Pakistan and I am planning to enter Australia in May 2015. I will travel from Lahore to Adelaide via Dubai. I have a question and need your expert opinion on this.
> Do I need Passport Protector?
> 
> My visa subclass is 189-ICT Business Analyst. Thanks


No you don't need Passport Protector on 189 visa.


----------



## gullu

KitKaat said:


> 2013 applicants who still waiting.... please give me strength  I am on the verge of collapse
> 
> 3 weeks left to hit my 18 months waiting ... I am afraid is it possible it will exceed the 18 months waiting ? .... I am lost and shattered, I have too many things to do and a lot of responsibilities and I have to evacuate my house within 10 days. OMG


May Allah be with you at every step you take.


----------



## gullu

bym007 said:


> I got my *direct grant* an hour back without any external checks!
> 
> So all good here, and thanks everyone for assisting me loads.


Congratulations but it was not direct grant


----------



## KitKaat

gullu said:


> May Allah be with you at every step you take.


Thank you sis


----------



## gullu

KitKaat said:


> Thank you sis


Man with huge mustache cannot be your sister.. Brother would work


----------



## hanali

SohailAnwar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am living in Lahore, Pakistan and I am planning to enter Australia in May 2015. I will travel from Lahore to Adelaide via Dubai. I have a question and need your expert opinion on this.
> Do I need Passport Protector?
> 
> My visa subclass is 189-ICT Business Analyst. Thanks


No, you don't need protector for 189.


----------



## jeddahksa

Dear All,

Let me share an experience / Time line of my cousin who got visa grant today morning (moderated)
Please note that he is a Pakistan National but residing in KSA since more than 10 years, so he did not submitted PCC for PAK nor he did stayed in PAK for more than 28 days after the polio requirement was launched.

189 visa Lodged Mid of Dec 2013
CO assigned End Of January 2014 
CO asked for form 80 , 1221 on mid of March 2014
CO asked for gap periods APRIL 2014
PCC / Health was asked at end of the June 2014
He submitted PCC / Health on July 2014 Mid
CO asked updated for 80 JAN 2015 
He added his wife in his application on FEB 2015 as he got married recently
CO asked for his wife IELTS / PCC / Health /Polio certificate
He submitted his wife’s IELTS / PCC / Health Polio certificate by end of FEB 2015
Yesterday Night he called DIBP asking for an updated the Agent who received the call was quite polite and told him your case is finalized and we have received all the updates just waiting for your polio certificate my cousin informed the agent that he did not spent 28 days after the mentioned period, then agent told him to email him immediately the same so he can finalize the case ASAP.
Grant received today morning 17 MARCH 2015
IED MID of July 2015.

I hope this gives an idea to all the friends here and I believe calling does help 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## kettlerope

numaan said:


> From what I have observed, I believe Indians also have to go through these security checks but the process is faster in their case. I am sure the other participants will be able to give you more details.


No security checks for Indians. Just PCC is enough.


----------



## kettlerope

_shel said:


> Yes, Australia decides which countries (ie passports) are eligible for ETA which is an online simplified system of applying for tourist visas, you dont need to provide any evidence OR you can not and you need to make a full application with evidence. Ie its bssed on nationality.


Any clue on this? - Applications from India are not delayed while those from Bangladesh and some other countries in Indian sub-continent are always delayed for security checks etc etc.. no clue why! Tens of my Indian friends have got PR and none of us knows what security check is since we were never had to go through it. This isn't generalization though, nor it is for comparison sake either, but one should know the reasons behind.


----------



## KitKaat

gullu said:


> Man with huge mustache cannot be your sister.. Brother would work




Accept my apologies


----------



## KitKaat

jeddahksa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Let me share an experience / Time line of my cousin who got visa grant today morning ALLHAMDOLLILAH
> Please note that he is a Pakistan National but residing in KSA since more than 10 years, so he did not submitted PCC for PAK nor he did stayed in PAK for more than 28 days after the polio requirement was launched.
> 
> 189 visa Lodged Mid of Dec 2013
> CO assigned End Of January 2014
> CO asked for form 80 , 1221 on mid of March 2014
> CO asked for gap periods APRIL 2014
> PCC / Health was asked at end of the June 2014
> He submitted PCC / Health on July 2014 Mid
> CO asked updated for 80 JAN 2015
> He added his wife in his application on FEB 2015 as he got married recently
> CO asked for his wife IELTS / PCC / Health /Polio certificate
> He submitted his wife’s IELTS / PCC / Health Polio certificate by end of FEB 2015
> Yesterday Night he called DIBP asking for an updated the Agent who received the call was quite polite and told him your case is finalized and we have received all the updates just waiting for your polio certificate my cousin informed the agent that he did not spent 28 days after the mentioned period, then agent told him to email him immediately the same so he can finalize the case ASAP.
> Grant received today morning 17 MARCH 2015
> IED MID of July 2015.
> 
> I hope this gives an idea to all the friends here and I believe calling does help
> 
> Good luck everyone.



One point similar to mine is my CO sends our form 80 to the external check agency in Late March 2014. 
Send my congratulations to your cousin ...


----------



## olways

KitKaat said:


> One point similar to mine is my CO sends our form 80 to the external check agency in Late March 2014.
> Send my congratulations to your cousin ...


How did you get to know that CO sent your file to external check in late May? Did he/she specifically say so? I'm also trying to understand when my app was sent to external checks...


----------



## samy25

@kitkat.. May Allah be with you on every step.. dont loose hope , (moderated) you will have it soon


----------



## KitKaat

olways said:


> How did you get to know that CO sent your file to external check in late May? Did he/she specifically say so? I'm also trying to understand when my app was sent to external checks...


I asked him and he told me in March... So basically its now 1 year in the External check process ... you should ask your CO to know about it


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> @kitkat.. May Allah be with you on every step.. dont loose hope , insha ALLAH you will have it soon


Thank you sis ♡


----------



## SohailAnwar

hanali said:


> No, you don't need protector for 189.


Thanks hanali


----------



## hanali

KitKaat said:


> 2013 applicants who still waiting.... please give me strength  I am on the verge of collapse
> 
> 3 weeks left to hit my 18 months waiting ... I am afraid is it possible it will exceed the 18 months waiting ? .... I am lost and shattered, I have too many things to do and a lot of responsibilities and I have to evacuate my house within 10 days. OMG


You have seen tough times. Believe me your grant is near. At the end of tunnel there is light and you are almost there.

Don't lose hope now. Have courage and stay composed. May God bless you and your family. 

Once you get the grant, you even won't remember these tough times...


----------



## bym007

gullu said:


> Congratulations but it was not direct grant


Not that it makes much difference, so what is a direct grant ?


----------



## bym007

farhanpk said:


> many many congrats on your grant. Secongly, find the answers to your Qs.
> 
> Q1. Do I need to attest the copies ?
> No Need.
> 
> Q2. Is Form 929 correct form to use ?
> Yes, fill it using Adobe and sign it.
> 
> Q3. Do I sent the information to my CO by email or is there another way to submit this information ?
> No need to send it CO. as you are living in Jeddah so you can use following addresses.
> To: [email protected]
> CC: [email protected]
> 
> thats it.


I have a different news, and it may/may not apply to other cases.

I received an email this morning from the CO, checking if I had received a new passport for my daughter. To which I replied with the copy of new passport + old cancelled passport. I did not send Form 929 (or any other form).

I got a grant within an hour (moderated).


----------



## BOLT

KitKaat would it okay if a 2012 applicant gives you strength 

They told me on phone in last September that I will be getting grant in few days but still waiting. Two weeks back I called them and the case officer was himself wondering why I haven't got the grant. He checked everything and agreed that nothing is pending or expired or required but had no answer why grant is still not given. He 'suggested' me to check after few days again. Now I have launched a formal complaint against them and in few weeks hiring a lawyer.

I am not sure anything of this will help or not but I am not losing hope. I am trying. So I suggest that do not lose hope. I am sure there must be something good for you in this delay and eventually you will get your grant.




KitKaat said:


> 2013 applicants who still waiting.... please give me strength  I am on the verge of collapse
> 
> 3 weeks left to hit my 18 months waiting ... I am afraid is it possible it will exceed the 18 months waiting ? .... I am lost and shattered, I have too many things to do and a lot of responsibilities and I have to evacuate my house within 10 days. OMG


----------



## MYI

Guys, 

I am planning to go for my validation trip to melbourne and have to open up an account.. can anybody tell me which bank is best and have best services .. a friend told me for common wealth bank but i got confused when i logged into their website there are so many account type and to chose one become complicated ... can anyone guide please.


----------



## taz_mt

kettlerope said:


> Re-posting - Any clue on this? Applications from India are not delayed while those from Bangladesh and some other countries in Indian sub-continent are always delayed for security checks etc etc.. no clue why! Tens of my Indian friends have got PR and none of us knows what security check is since we were never had to go through it. This isn't generalization though, nor it is for comparison sake either, but one should know the reasons behind.


people whose cases are getting delayed r not as keen on this question as u r, whats your interest?

you already got a lot of opinions on this, what do you want to hear?

sorry but i'd say you are just trolling here.


----------



## KitKaat

BOLT said:


> KitKaat would it okay if a 2012 applicant gives you strength
> 
> They told me on phone in last September that I will be getting grant in few days but still waiting. Two weeks back I called them and the case officer was himself wondering why I haven't got the grant. He checked everything and agreed that nothing is pending or expired or required but had no answer why grant is still not given. He 'suggested' me to check after few days again. Now I have launched a formal complaint against them and in few weeks hiring a lawyer.
> 
> I am not sure anything of this will help or not but I am not losing hope. I am trying. So I suggest that do not lose hope. I am sure there must be something good for you in this delay and eventually you will get your grant.


Bolt I am really sorry to hear that and indeed everytime I open the sheet data I check your name to see any update. I hope everything goes well with you.... So your delay isn't about ESC ? its really weird I hope you win the case .. Thanks brother


----------



## KitKaat

hanali said:


> You have seen tough times. Believe me your grant is near. At the end of tunnel there is light and you are almost there.
> 
> Don't lose hope now. Have courage and stay composed. May God bless you and your family.
> 
> Once you get the grant, you even won't remember these tough times...


I hope what you say comes true ... Ya Allah .... Thanks Bro/Sis..... I hope to find an end to my suffering but still Allahmdellah for everything ....


----------



## sanazahidkhan

taz_mt said:


> people whose cases are getting delayed r not as keen on this question as u r, whats your interest?
> 
> you already got a lot of opinions on this, what do you want to hear?
> 
> sorry but i'd say you are just trolling here.


sum1's in a bad mood today........


----------



## BOLT

KitKaat said:


> Bolt I am really sorry to hear that and indeed everytime I open the sheet data I check your name to see any update. I hope everything goes well with you.... So your delay isn't about ESC ? its really weird I hope you win the case .. Thanks brother


Yes it is weird that I am still waiting although my security checks are cleared in May 2014 and medicals in August 2014. Just to make sure they haven't sent it for ESC another time, I emailed IGIS few weeks back. There reply was same that they do not have my application anymore.

Had there been anything outstanding, I am sure DIBP would have not felt shy to communicate it to me. I mean even the case officer was wondering why it is delayed or at least he was pretending to be 'wondering' :confused2:

I wish if anyone really really senior here can suggest something to me any appropriate options I have other than waiting, launching a complaint and eventually hiring a lawyer.


----------



## expat.ict

bym007 said:


> Not that it makes much difference, so what is a direct grant ?


Congratulations on your grant  masha allah

we both have similar timelines and code, can u please tell me if your case was processed by GSM Brisbaine or some other team??

I was contacted by CO on 17th Feb and asked for resume and form 1221 which I had already submit on 22nd Feb .... their allowed time frame of 28 days already passed.

Thre was no email from CO personal ID , it was from general email ID gsm.brisbaine .... I am wondering how should I contact them, should I just reply on the same email with same subject?? or call them? any advice please?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I wanna know about the PR status maintaining rule. 

We all get 5 years multiple entry visa, correct. How long can we be outside Australia out of 5 years in order to maintain PR status?

Any cogent web reference to any document would be highly appreciated pls.


----------



## olways

BOLT said:


> Yes it is weird that I am still waiting although my security checks are cleared in May 2014 and medicals in August 2014. Just to make sure they haven't sent it for ESC another time, I emailed IGIS few weeks back. There reply was same that they do not have my application anymore.
> 
> Had there been anything outstanding, I am sure DIBP would have not felt shy to communicate it to me. I mean even the case officer was wondering why it is delayed or at least he was pretending to be 'wondering' :confused2:
> 
> I wish if anyone really really senior here can suggest something to me any appropriate options I have other than waiting, launching a complaint and eventually hiring a lawyer.


BOLT, I am feeling that you are going to get your grant today In Sha Allah!


----------



## bym007

expat.ict said:


> Congratulations on your grant  masha allah
> 
> we both have similar timelines and code, can u please tell me if your case was processed by GSM Brisbaine or some other team??
> 
> I was contacted by CO on 17th Feb and asked for resume and form 1221 which I had already submit on 22nd Feb .... their allowed time frame of 28 days already passed.
> 
> Thre was no email from CO personal ID , it was from general email ID gsm.brisbaine .... I am wondering how should I contact them, should I just reply on the same email with same subject?? or call them? any advice please?


Thanks and I wish the same for you Inshallah soon.

Yes for emails I just kept replying back to whatever email addres they sent me from. I believe it was a generic email, but different CO everytime (GSM Brisbane).

I didnt need to call them.


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Got my grant yesterday!! 10 days shy of one year..


----------



## hanali

KitKaat said:


> I hope what you say comes true ... Ya Allah .... Thanks Bro/Sis..... I hope to find an end to my suffering but still Allahmdellah for everything ....


Its a bro here. Wish you best.


----------



## hanali

fahadyaqoob said:


> Got my grant yesterday!! 10 days shy of one year..


Congratulations. Start of a new chapter now...


----------



## taz_mt

fahadyaqoob said:


> Got my grant yesterday!! 10 days shy of one year..


well done, congrats..


----------



## RazaF

fahadyaqoob said:


> Got my grant yesterday!! 10 days shy of one year..


Congrats


----------



## 100junaid

fahadyaqoob said:


> Got my grant yesterday!! 10 days shy of one year..


Congratulations dear. When did you lodge your visa?


----------



## samy25

Congratulations fahad........


----------



## Abu_Yahya

bym007 said:


> I have a different news, and it may/may not apply to other cases.
> 
> I received an email this morning from the CO, checking if I had received a new passport for my daughter. To which I replied with the copy of new passport + old cancelled passport. I did not send Form 929 (or any other form).
> 
> I got a grant within an hour Alhamdullilah.


Congrats Bro!
Have a successful life ahead..


----------



## Abu_Yahya

fahadyaqoob said:


> Got my grant yesterday!! 10 days shy of one year..


Congrats!


----------



## longwaiting

Any one on this forum who has applied with Visa Type 175/176 (Priority 4).


----------



## girlaussie

For Australian Citizenship you must: have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident, and not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year before applying.

For PR Status203: If PR holder has met the Initial Entry Date then can move anytime in 5 years or till the visa expires & stay indefinitely in Australia.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



King_of_the_ring said:


> I wanna know about the PR status maintaining rule.
> 
> We all get 5 years multiple entry visa, correct. How long can we be outside Australia out of 5 years in order to maintain PR status?
> 
> Any cogent web reference to any document would be highly appreciated pls.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

@GirlAussie: 

Is there being any rule which states an Australian PResident has to be in Australia for some specific duration of time per year ? The reason I am asking this about is I am currently working in a job outside Australia and wants to continue with it and at the same time don't wanna jeopardize my PR status in AU as well.


----------



## hanali

King_of_the_ring said:


> @GirlAussie:
> 
> Is there being any rule which states an Australian PResident has to be in Australia for some specific duration of time per year ? The reason I am asking this about is I am currently working in a job outside Australia and wants to continue with it and at the same time don't wanna jeopardize my PR status in AU as well.


First thing is you need to 'activate' the PR.

After that you can stay outside Australia for whatever duration you desire.

You can enter Australia before expiry of PR and stay there indefinitely. If you want to go out and come back again, you need RR Visa. If you don't want to travel out of Australia, you can live there forever / until fulfill citizenship criteria and become citizen 

There is no minimum stay requirement for PR.


----------



## girlaussie

After your initial entry is met 'There is no minimum number of days required to stay in Australia each year, as such.
However, when the 5 year visa expires, it is necessary to have lived in Australia for a total period of 2 years counted over a 5 year period before the date of application for the new Resident Return Visa, which will also be valid for 5 years multiple entry. There are certain exceptions to this 2 year period of physical residence in Australia as a Permanent Resident, if you have evidence of having settled in Australia and have maintained close personal, family, business or employment ties to Australia.'

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



King_of_the_ring said:


> @GirlAussie:
> 
> Is there being any rule which states an Australian PResident has to be in Australia for some specific duration of time per year ? The reason I am asking this about is I am currently working in a job outside Australia and wants to continue with it and at the same time don't wanna jeopardize my PR status in AU as well.


----------



## 100junaid

Dear ALL,

With millions of thanks to GOD Almighty, i am pleased to inform you all that i have been granted visa this morning (19 - 03 - 15)!!!


----------



## RazaF

100junaid said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> With millions of thanks to GOD Almighty, i am pleased to inform you all that i have been granted visa this morning (19 - 03 - 15)!!!


Congrats and Best of Luck


----------



## taz_mt

100junaid said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> With millions of thanks to GOD Almighty, i am pleased to inform you all that i have been granted visa this morning (19 - 03 - 15)!!!


congrats, can you please share your timeline?


----------



## 100junaid

taz_mt said:


> congrats, can you please share your timeline?


Hi taz. I applied on 20 jan 2015
It was a direct grant.
I m writing frm mobile i dont know y is my signature missing frm my posts on which i have writen my detailed timeline...


----------



## hanali

100junaid said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> With millions of thanks to GOD Almighty, i am pleased to inform you all that i have been granted visa this morning (19 - 03 - 15)!!!


Congrats. Wish you best for future.


----------



## hanali

100junaid said:


> Hi taz. I applied on 20 jan 2015
> It was a direct grant.
> I m writing frm mobile i dont know y is my signature missing frm my posts on which i have writen my detailed timeline...


Mobile app cannot show signatures.


----------



## taz_mt

100junaid said:


> Hi taz. I applied on 20 jan 2015
> It was a direct grant.
> I m writing frm mobile i dont know y is my signature missing frm my posts on which i have writen my detailed timeline...


thanks, all the best


----------



## fahadyaqoob

100junaid said:


> Congratulations dear. When did you lodge your visa?


kindly see my signatures


----------



## sanazahidkhan

alon


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Along with being happy for others i am also very sad that dibp is just ignoring the June pakistani applicants. and we cant do much about it. im sure that even if we plead no one is going to hear our plea in dibp. only Allah can put it in their heart to process our case faster...i request others to pray for us...and ofcourse for KitKaat aswell.


----------



## mfa

hi guys,

whats the general contact email address and telephone number of DIAC to know visa application status ?


----------



## 100junaid

sanazahidkhan said:


> Along with being happy for others i am also very sad that dibp is just ignoring the June pakistani applicants. and we cant do much about it. im sure that even if we plead no one is going to hear our plea in dibp. only Allah can put it in their heart to process our case faster...i request others to pray for us...and ofcourse for KitKaat aswell.


Hi sana. I pray to God all the long awaited applicants including you and Kit Kaat get their grants asap ☺


----------



## KitKaat

sanazahidkhan said:


> Along with being happy for others i am also very sad that dibp is just ignoring the June pakistani applicants. and we cant do much about it. im sure that even if we plead no one is going to hear our plea in dibp. only Allah can put it in their heart to process our case faster...i request others to pray for us...and ofcourse for KitKaat aswell.




God will not leave us .... we shall hear good news soon .... stay positive and don't give up .. everything in this world has an end .... the waiting phase shall end soon at God will of course.


----------



## KitKaat

I rushed to the ER section in Northern Hospital last Saturday. My oldest daughter got injured and blood were flood from her head, I drove my car passing all the red light traffic. I thank god that we didn't have any accidents. she's fine now, but at that moments most mothers don't have the power to handle this situations alone. Thanks to God who gave me the power to handle it well.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

KitKaat said:


> I rushed to the ER section in Northern Hospital last Saturday. My oldest daughter got injured and blood were flood from her head, I drove my car passing all the red light traffic. I thank god that we didn't have any accidents. she's fine now, but at that moments most mothers don't have the power to handle this situations alone. Thanks to God who gave me the power to handle it well.


my prayers are with you kitkaat.


----------



## bym007

KitKaat said:


> I rushed to the ER section in Northern Hospital last Saturday. My oldest daughter got injured and blood were flood from her head, I drove my car passing all the red light traffic. I thank god that we didn't have any accidents. she's fine now, but at that moments most mothers don't have the power to handle this situations alone. Thanks to God who gave me the power to handle it well.


Very sad to hear of your accident, and I pray for the quick recovery of your daughter.

May Allah give you and your family plenty of strength.


----------



## KitKaat

sanazahidkhan and bym ... thank you God will help us all ♡ Stay positive


----------



## mfa

hi all,

i was contacted by CO today asking PCC For my wife from Rawalpindi....i already uploaded her PCC From Islamabad ( after marriage)....do i need to provide now PCC from rawalpindi also before marriage ?

plz assist.


----------



## mah

mfa said:


> hi all,
> 
> i was contacted by CO today asking PCC For my wife from Rawalpindi....i already uploaded her PCC From Islamabad ( after marriage)....do i need to provide now PCC from rawalpindi also before marriage ?
> 
> plz assist.


No, send the same again


----------



## freak199

sanazahidkhan said:


> Along with being happy for others i am also very sad that dibp is just ignoring the June pakistani applicants. and we cant do much about it. im sure that even if we plead no one is going to hear our plea in dibp. only Allah can put it in their heart to process our case faster...i request others to pray for us...and ofcourse for KitKaat aswell.


Kitkat, gods plans will be perfect always. Pls start ur plan b...option...also continue ur visa waitin...visa may be ur final goal...according to u....but according to god it may be better goals...so act for todays situation...visa will happen at right time...jai india...


----------



## mhm6078

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to share an update with you regarding my own case. I called the immigration dept yesterday only to confirm if my and my family's medicals had been received as it had been more than five weeks since we got our medicals done but the status of Health Examination evidence on my immi account remained unchanged as 'Recommended' with the sentence i'm sure you all are familiar with, 'Health has been finalised for this applicant......' for all three of us (myself, my wife and my daughter). The officer confirmed the medicals had in fact been received and things seemed in order and that the case was just waiting for re-allocation to a CO who will contact me if and when needed.

With that I would like to wish all of the waiting applicants the very best of luck with grants coming their way soon In Sha Allah.


----------



## samy25

KitKaat said:


> I rushed to the ER section in Northern Hospital last Saturday. My oldest daughter got injured and blood were flood from her head, I drove my car passing all the red light traffic. I thank god that we didn't have any accidents. she's fine now, but at that moments most mothers don't have the power to handle this situations alone. Thanks to God who gave me the power to handle it well.


MAy ALLAh make your life smoother and take you out of all worries.. wish her a speedy recovery .. 

i suggest that must call DIBP now , on the number where all of us called..try it again..and i will add one more thing .. please give "sadka"/"donations" , Allah will take you and your family out of worries.. ameen.. we all here pray for you more than often.. i believe it wont be unheard.


----------



## mfa

mah said:


> No, send the same again


thanks a lot for your assistance.

I have already uploaded my wife PCC from Islamabad but then why CO asked PCC of my spouse from Rawalpindi ? Is CO referring to before marriage PCC ?


if CO is misunderstanding , then , shall i upload again PCC ( Islamabad) with name of "PCC Rawalindi" OR just reply on the mail.

was contacted by Adelaide team 4.

thanks,
Moeen


----------



## KitKaat

God only knows how I give sadhaka ... but everything has been written by God .... Allhamdellah for everything .... I don't ever compare myslef to people who's more fortunate than me. Always looking to people who's less fortunate and say allhamdellah we have plenty of grace from God. Allhamdellah for everything we have and not have. ♡


----------



## KitKaat

Everything is temporary in this life ... we are only visitors in this world ... I am trying not to worry and everything Insha Allah will go well. Thanks Samy♡


----------



## 100junaid

KitKaat said:


> Everything is temporary in this life ... we are only visitors in this world ... I am trying not to worry and everything Insha Allah will go well. Thanks Samy♡


Dear Kit Kaat and all those who are in the long waiting phase... now that i have been granted visa, i m writing my story just to give you people some strength and a notion that GOD has always decided the best in the end. I started my immigration thing back in nov 2013 when i hired a consultant for my skill assesment who took almost a year for getting positive result for my assesment. I recieved my assesment letter in sep 2014 with the restriction that i am only eligible to lodge my application if i choose engineering technologist as my occupation. ( i am a mechanical engineer by profession). During this long phase of my assesment, many states removed mechanical engineer occupation from their lists and after my assesment, the only option left for me was 189 (for 489 and 190, no state had engineering technologist in their sol, thanks to my consultant!). 189 was a nightmare for me ( keeping in mind the lengthy processing timelines of more than 18 months) and reluctantly i lodged 189 in severe dismay. But many thanks to the senior members of this forum who guided me by sharing their experiencea that i frontloaded all my documents and got my grant in less than 2 months. So i just concluded that Allah alwayz has reasons for the delays( if i had my assesment in time or i had mechanical engineer as my occupation, i would have gone for a state restricted visa granted in almost the same time ) but it is only Allah who had decided 189 the king of all visas for me...this is my story and i request all the waiting members to be patient, never lose hope and keep a firm belief in God. Believe me, he has decided the best for you and you will get your visa at the best suitable time for you. You dont know but He knows it!!!


----------



## badar64

By the grace of Allah all-mighty I got my grant today. The grant took exactly 8 months and 21 days. My FED is 18-AUG-2015

I was one of the silent member of this forum but I would like to extend a special thank you to all the respected forum members for sharing their experiences and valuable feedback about the entire immigration process here, which proved to be a great source of information for me.

Thank you All.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Heartiest congrats dear 




badar64 said:


> By the grace of Allah all-mighty I got my grant today. The grant took exactly 8 months and 21 days. My FED is 18-AUG-2015
> 
> I was one of the silent member of this forum but I would like to extend a special thank you to all the respected forum members for sharing their experiences and valuable feedback about the entire immigration process here, which proved to be a great source of information for me.
> 
> Thank you All.


----------



## KitKaat

100junaid said:


> Dear Kit Kaat and all those who are in the long waiting phase... now that i have been granted visa, i m writing my story just to give you people some strength and a notion that GOD has always decided the best in the end. I started my immigration thing back in nov 2013 when i hired a consultant for my skill assesment who took almost a year for getting positive result for my assesment. I recieved my assesment letter in sep 2014 with the restriction that i am only eligible to lodge my application if i choose engineering technologist as my occupation. ( i am a mechanical engineer by profession). During this long phase of my assesment, many states removed mechanical engineer occupation from their lists and after my assesment, the only option left for me was 189 (for 489 and 190, no state had engineering technologist in their sol, thanks to my consultant!). 189 was a nightmare for me ( keeping in mind the lengthy processing timelines of more than 18 months) and reluctantly i lodged 189 in severe dismay. But many thanks to the senior members of this forum who guided me by sharing their experiencea that i frontloaded all my documents and got my grant in less than 2 months. So i just concluded that Allah alwayz has reasons for the delays( if i had my assesment in time or i had mechanical engineer as my occupation, i would have gone for a state restricted visa granted in almost the same time ) but it is only Allah who had decided 189 the king of all visas for me...this is my story and i request all the waiting members to be patient, never lose hope and keep a firm belief in God. Believe me, he has decided the best for you and you will get your visa at the best suitable time for you. You dont know but He knows it!!!


Masha Allah brother, this is indeed happy news .... Congratulations and wish you successful journey in future. Next step is to plan your first entry here in Australia. I am expecting more grants next week in this room inshaAllah. ♡♡♡


----------



## KitKaat

congratulations badar!


----------



## mfa

mfa said:


> thanks a lot for your assistance.
> 
> I have already uploaded my wife PCC from Islamabad but then why CO asked PCC of my spouse from Rawalpindi ? Is CO referring to before marriage PCC ?
> 
> 
> if CO is misunderstanding , then , shall i upload again PCC ( Islamabad) with name of "PCC Rawalindi" OR just reply on the mail.
> 
> was contacted by Adelaide team 4.
> 
> thanks,
> Moeen


anyone can comment on above query


----------



## taz_mt

badar64 said:


> By the grace of Allah all-mighty I got my grant today. The grant took exactly 8 months and 21 days. My FED is 18-AUG-2015
> 
> I was one of the silent member of this forum but I would like to extend a special thank you to all the respected forum members for sharing their experiences and valuable feedback about the entire immigration process here, which proved to be a great source of information for me.
> 
> Thank you All.


congratulations


----------



## babajani

mfa said:


> anyone can comment on above query


HI

If the CO is requesting you to submit a PCC from Rawalpindi , you should immediately apply for one. 

If it has been less than 10 years your wife is living in Islamabad, you will have to submit the PCC from the city she has been living before.

Applying for PCC from Rawalpindi is an easy process. You will get it in 15-20 days.

Regards


----------



## Signils

Congratulations everyone who have received the grant recently 

Kitkaat, I am new to this forum.. But I admire your perseverance! I have a feeling, you will beat these odds


----------



## Signils

Guys, I have uploaded all my documents except for the Medicals.

Do you suggest I do this too?


----------



## 100junaid

Signils said:


> Guys, I have uploaded all my documents except for the Medicals.
> 
> Do you suggest I do this too?


Yes you should do your medicals, pcc and form 80 before your CO is assigned


----------



## 100junaid

taz_mt said:


> congratulations


Congrats brother...have a happy and blessed life in Australia...


----------



## 100junaid

KitKaat said:


> Masha Allah brother, this is indeed happy news .... Congratulations and wish you successful journey in future. Next step is to plan your first entry here in Australia. I am expecting more grants next week in this room inshaAllah. ♡♡♡


Dear sister. Thanks a lot. I pray to God for your early grant!


----------



## Knowman

Hi Everybody,

Can someone please advise where to get PVC from in Sharjah or Dubai ?


----------



## hanali

badar64 said:


> By the grace of Allah all-mighty I got my grant today. The grant took exactly 8 months and 21 days. My FED is 18-AUG-2015
> 
> I was one of the silent member of this forum but I would like to extend a special thank you to all the respected forum members for sharing their experiences and valuable feedback about the entire immigration process here, which proved to be a great source of information for me.
> 
> Thank you All.


Congrats. Wish you success in days to come.


----------



## HassanZ

Would you please guide me about the procedure of getting PCC from Rawalpindi? Is there an urgent process?

Thanks,
Hassan




babajani said:


> HI
> 
> If the CO is requesting you to submit a PCC from Rawalpindi , you should immediately apply for one.
> 
> If it has been less than 10 years your wife is living in Islamabad, you will have to submit the PCC from the city she has been living before.
> 
> Applying for PCC from Rawalpindi is an easy process. You will get it in 15-20 days.
> 
> Regards


----------



## mfa

babajani said:


> HI
> 
> If the CO is requesting you to submit a PCC from Rawalpindi , you should immediately apply for one.
> 
> If it has been less than 10 years your wife is living in Islamabad, you will have to submit the PCC from the city she has been living before.
> 
> Applying for PCC from Rawalpindi is an easy process. You will get it in 15-20 days.
> 
> Regards


Hello mate,

thanks for your reply...my wife is living since last 4 years at islamabad address....but as a general rule, from each country only 1 PCC is required....as its not based on city ?

Also now the permanenet and temporary address on wife CNIC is of islamabad, and PCC is issued based on CNIC address in Pakistan...how to obtain one from Rawalpindi...

shall i reply to CO telling him that as a general DIAC criteria only 1 PCC is required from each country ?


----------



## SuperMan1983

badar64 said:


> By the grace of Allah all-mighty I got my grant today. The grant took exactly 8 months and 21 days. My FED is 18-AUG-2015
> 
> I was one of the silent member of this forum but I would like to extend a special thank you to all the respected forum members for sharing their experiences and valuable feedback about the entire immigration process here, which proved to be a great source of information for me.
> 
> Thank you All.


Congrats badar!

Your timeline is almost same as mine. Can you please share your team, mine is team 7 from Adelaide


----------



## retro

Is the Immiaccount visa application status updated on a regular basis?

I lodged my application via my agent in Sept. 2014 and got contacted by my CO in Oct 2014. I submitted the required documents incl. the PCC to my agent who in turn forwarded them to the CO in Nov. 2014. My Immiaccount visa application status has remained unchanged since Dec. 2014 though and while the medicals (submitted by the medical centre directly to DIBP) are appearing as finalised, the other documents which I submitted via my agent are still appearing as 'requested'. The visa application status is also appearing as 'Finalised' even though the last update is dated Dec. 2014. My agent has provided me a written confirmation that all documents have been forwarded on the particular date and told me that the Immiaccount status is updated after some time.

Is it normal for the Immiacount portal to be updated after prolonged delays like a few months?


----------



## babajani

HassanZ said:


> Would you please guide me about the procedure of getting PCC from Rawalpindi? Is there an urgent process?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hassan


Hi Hassan

To get PCC from Rawalpindi , you will have to visit the CPO office (adjacent to katchehri) .They have set up a special office for this purpose inside the building.You will be able to obtain a personal particular form from there. You have to put your personal information in that form and get it attested by a gazetted officer. Then you have to submit the duly filled form along with 3 photos and NIC copy to the same office. They will give you the PCC after 15 days (they will verify your details with your local police station).

There is no official urgent route to get the form but I think you can request them to issue one earlier if you have some contacts.

Regards


----------



## babajani

retro said:


> Is the Immiaccount visa application status updated on a regular basis?
> 
> I lodged my application via my agent in Sept. 2014 and got contacted by my CO in Oct 2014. I submitted the required documents incl. the PCC to my agent who in turn forwarded them to the CO in Nov. 2014. My Immiaccount visa application status has remained unchanged since Dec. 2014 though and while the medicals (submitted by the medical centre directly to DIBP) are appearing as finalised, the other documents which I submitted via my agent are still appearing as 'requested'. The visa application status is also appearing as 'Finalised' even though the last update is dated Dec. 2014. My agent has provided me a written confirmation that all documents have been forwarded on the particular date and told me that the Immiaccount status is updated after some time.
> 
> Is it normal for the Immiacount portal to be updated after prolonged delays like a few months?


Hi

I lodged my application on 20th August and got the grant on 24 Feb. My immi account was never updated and my medicals as well as PCC were always in requested status until the grant. Similarly my last update date was never changed and remained 20 August. What I have concluded is that Immiaccount is not reliable as far as documents acknowledgement is concerned.

But the only thing that I am unable to comprehend in your case is the finalized status of your application. That's some thing unusual. You need to call DIBP to confirm the status of your case.

Regards


----------



## babajani

mfa said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> thanks for your reply...my wife is living since last 4 years at islamabad address....but as a general rule, from each country only 1 PCC is required....as its not based on city ?
> 
> Also now the permanenet and temporary address on wife CNIC is of islamabad, and PCC is issued based on CNIC address in Pakistan...how to obtain one from Rawalpindi...
> 
> shall i reply to CO telling him that as a general DIAC criteria only 1 PCC is required from each country ?


Hello MFA

Though I have not personally experienced it, but I have seen many members of this forum who were requested to submit PCC from different cities in the same country. And this make sense too. Your wife PCC will only show her credentials since she is living in Islamabad. 

The following excerpt is from IMMI website relating to PCC 

"The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country. "

Your Islamabad PCC does not cover the years before marriage neither it is issued at a national level.(it mentions islambad district only)

You can get PCC from Rawalpindi for the period she lived in Rawalpindi. Provide them with her domicile or any other document (fathers CNIC etc) that shows she lived in Rawalpindi for that period.

You may try to remind the CO but I don't think it will bear any fruits. 

Hope it helps


----------



## babajani

vicky I&C said:


> how cud one do the medical done in advance as its link has to activated by the Case officer and IOM here in pakistan need that letter for doing the medical
> 
> Go to your immi account. there you will see a "organize your health exam " link. Follow the link and fill the form. You will generate a HAP ID from there. Print the letter and book an appointment with the medical provider.
> 
> Regards


----------



## vicky I&C

Go to your immi account. there you will see a "organize your health exam " link. Follow the link and fill the form. You will generate a HAP ID from there. Print the letter and book an appointment with the medical provider.

Regards[/QUOTE]

THANKS BROTHER HAVE MY REFERRAL LETTER NOW WILL GO FOR MEDICAL NEXT WEEK

Ilets 10/7/2014:: 233411 Positive Assesment Received 17-1-2015:: 189 Eoi Submission Date 20-01-2015::Invitation 23-01-2015:visa lodge	30-01-2015(except form 80,pcc and medical)...::CO	Assignment... waiting: :: grant:: Inshallah soon


----------



## taz_mt

retro said:


> Is the Immiaccount visa application status updated on a regular basis?
> 
> I lodged my application via my agent in Sept. 2014 and got contacted by my CO in Oct 2014. I submitted the required documents incl. the PCC to my agent who in turn forwarded them to the CO in Nov. 2014. My Immiaccount visa application status has remained unchanged since Dec. 2014 though and while the medicals (submitted by the medical centre directly to DIBP) are appearing as finalised, the other documents which I submitted via my agent are still appearing as 'requested'. The visa application status is also appearing as 'Finalised' even though the last update is dated Dec. 2014. My agent has provided me a written confirmation that all documents have been forwarded on the particular date and told me that the Immiaccount status is updated after some time.
> 
> Is it normal for the Immiacount portal to be updated after prolonged delays like a few months?


Finalised , usually means application processing is done, and you should have your grant.. ..that's pretty odd.

call DIBP.


----------



## hanali

retro said:


> Is the Immiaccount visa application status updated on a regular basis?
> 
> I lodged my application via my agent in Sept. 2014 and got contacted by my CO in Oct 2014. I submitted the required documents incl. the PCC to my agent who in turn forwarded them to the CO in Nov. 2014. My Immiaccount visa application status has remained unchanged since Dec. 2014 though and while the medicals (submitted by the medical centre directly to DIBP) are appearing as finalised, the other documents which I submitted via my agent are still appearing as 'requested'. The visa application status is also appearing as 'Finalised' even though the last update is dated Dec. 2014. My agent has provided me a written confirmation that all documents have been forwarded on the particular date and told me that the Immiaccount status is updated after some time.
> 
> Is it normal for the Immiacount portal to be updated after prolonged delays like a few months?


Finalized status of application means 2 things.

1. Visas granted and application closed
2. Visas refused and application closed

Contact your agent for update. If he fails to give you info then call DIBP.


----------



## badar64

Team 23 from Adelaide



SuperMan1983 said:


> Congrats badar!
> 
> Your timeline is almost same as mine. Can you please share your team, mine is team 7 from Adelaide


----------



## sanazahidkhan

badar64 said:


> Team 23 from Adelaide


mine is also team 7


----------



## jeddahksa

Mine is Team08



sanazahidkhan said:


> mine is also team 7


----------



## taz_mt

loooong weekend coming up next week.. 3,4,5,6 april

lets get some grants in , please.


----------



## jeddahksa

MMM So We have 8 more working days i hope many grants will flow during the coming days 



taz_mt said:


> loooong weekend coming up next week.. 3,4,5,6 april
> 
> lets get some grants in , please.


----------



## expat-malik

babajani said:


> Hello MFA Though I have not personally experienced it, but I have seen many members of this forum who were requested to submit PCC from different cities in the same country. And this make sense too. Your wife PCC will only show her credentials since she is living in Islamabad. The following excerpt is from IMMI website relating to PCC "The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country. " Your Islamabad PCC does not cover the years before marriage neither it is issued at a national level.(it mentions islambad district only) You can get PCC from Rawalpindi for the period she lived in Rawalpindi. Provide them with her domicile or any other document (fathers CNIC etc) that shows she lived in Rawalpindi for that period. You may try to remind the CO but I don't think it will bear any fruits. Hope it helps


Well, in my case, I had lived in pakistan in 3 cities(Lahore/Pindi/Karachi) and 5 different addresses in the past 10 yrs.. When I was asked for PCC, I simply provided the PCC from the latest city (Lahore) and I decided that if they will ASK, then I will provide..

They never asked and I never provided.


----------



## mfa

expat-malik said:


> Well, in my case, I had lived in pakistan in 3 cities(Lahore/Pindi/Karachi) and 5 different addresses in the past 10 yrs.. When I was asked for PCC, I simply provided the PCC from the latest city (Lahore) and I decided that if they will ASK, then I will provide..
> 
> They never asked and I never provided.


it seems it totally depends on CO ....generally speaking , it should not have been asked , just it created more hectic work ....


----------



## samy25

any grant.????????? guys.... there is not a single day when i dont think of you all.. stay together, you will get it soon inshaALLAH


----------



## KitKaat

Yes its cold week indeed .... I get my notifications from the Australian embassy in Cairo, So it opens from 5pm Aus till 1:30Am .... I hope I'll hear from them soon because our form 80 assessment is exceeded the 12 months ....


----------



## taz_mt

samy25 said:


> any grant.????????? guys.... there is not a single day when i dont think of you all.. stay together, you will get it soon inshaALLAH


its been a really really slow month altogether, unfortunately. Where we were hearing of two grants per day almost in feb, we now hear about 2 grants per week.

lets hope things pick up.

good luck everyone.


----------



## mhm6078

Salaam everyone,

Good news. I've got the grant for myself, wife and daughter. Actually received the email on Monday but was too busy to share the news with you all. After getting the medicals done on 11-Feb-2015, I did not contact DIBP until 18-Mar-2015 when I sent them an email only to let them know that I had got the medicals done on 11-Feb but did not write back to them right then as despite 'Recommended' against Health Requirement, it stated on the Immi account that health had been finalized for all the applicants and there was no need for me to contact the department concerning that matter. But it had been over five weeks since then. 

Anyways, I called the DIBP on 19-Mar only to confirm if the medicals had if fact been received. I was told medicals had been received for all the applicants. Although I did not ask but the Immi officer herself told me that the case was waiting for "re-allocation" to a CO and that I shall be contacted if needed.

I received the 189 grant email at 2.44pm AEST on Monday, 23-Mar. 

Thanks first to Allah Almighty, my and my wife's parents, our families and to you all who are a great source of guidance. A lot of people here in Aus advised me to hire a lawyer for my 189 application but having handled quite a large number of visa applications for myself, my parents, my five siblings, and of course my wife and daughter over the years for four different countries, I knew it is not a rocket science. First there was immi.gov.au, and then there is this forum and you guys who are doing a great job to help and guide those who need it.

I wish all of those who are still waiting for their grants the very best of luck. (moderated), it will come when the time is right.

(moderated)

Regards,
Haroon


----------



## taz_mt

mhm6078 said:


> Salaam everyone,
> 
> Good news. I've got the grant for myself, wife and daughter. Actually received the email on Monday but was too busy to share the news with you all. After getting the medicals done on 11-Feb-2015, I did not contact DIBP until 18-Mar-2015 when I sent them an email only to let them know that I had got the medicals done on 11-Feb but did not write back to them right then as despite 'Recommended' against Health Requirement, it stated on the Immi account that health had been finalized for all the applicants and there was no need for me to contact the department concerning that matter. But it had been over five weeks since then.
> 
> Anyways, I called the DIBP on 19-Mar only to confirm if the medicals had if fact been received. I was told medicals had been received for all the applicants. Although I did not ask but the Immi officer herself told me that the case was waiting for "re-allocation" to a CO and that I shall be contacted if needed.
> 
> I received the 189 grant email at 2.44pm AEST on Monday, 23-Mar.
> 
> Thanks first to Allah Almighty, my and my wife's parents, our families and to you all who are a great source of guidance. A lot of people here in Aus advised me to hire a lawyer for my 189 application but having handled quite a large number of visa applications for myself, my parents, my five siblings, and of course my wife and daughter over the years for four different countries, I knew it is not a rocket science. First there was immi.gov.au, and then there is this forum and you guys who are doing a great job to help and guide those who need it.
> 
> I wish all of those who are still waiting for their grants the very best of luck. (moderated) it will come when the time is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Haroon


congrats


----------



## hanali

mhm6078 said:


> Salaam everyone,
> 
> Good news. I've got the grant for myself, wife and daughter. Actually received the email on Monday but was too busy to share the news with you all. After getting the medicals done on 11-Feb-2015, I did not contact DIBP until 18-Mar-2015 when I sent them an email only to let them know that I had got the medicals done on 11-Feb but did not write back to them right then as despite 'Recommended' against Health Requirement, it stated on the Immi account that health had been finalized for all the applicants and there was no need for me to contact the department concerning that matter. But it had been over five weeks since then.
> 
> Anyways, I called the DIBP on 19-Mar only to confirm if the medicals had if fact been received. I was told medicals had been received for all the applicants. Although I did not ask but the Immi officer herself told me that the case was waiting for "re-allocation" to a CO and that I shall be contacted if needed.
> 
> I received the 189 grant email at 2.44pm AEST on Monday, 23-Mar.
> 
> Thanks first to Allah Almighty, my and my wife's parents, our families and to you all who are a great source of guidance. A lot of people here in Aus advised me to hire a lawyer for my 189 application but having handled quite a large number of visa applications for myself, my parents, my five siblings, and of course my wife and daughter over the years for four different countries, I knew it is not a rocket science. First there was immi.gov.au, and then there is this forum and you guys who are doing a great job to help and guide those who need it.
> 
> I wish all of those who are still waiting for their grants the very best of luck. In Sha Allah, it will come when the time is right.
> 
> Jazak Allah.
> 
> Regards,
> Haroon


Great news. Congrats. Wish you best for future.


----------



## KitKaat

congratulations
Yesterday I was counting how many members left and waiting. its becoming less and less ♡ Good luck everyone ♡


----------



## SuperMan1983

And the wait continues .........


----------



## retro

I think my migration agent had dozed off and assumed I wasn't tracking my application status via Immiacount. Sent him an e-mail yesterday about how I had heard nothing from him despite the fact that my Immiaccount was telling me that a decision on my application had been 'finalized' in Dec.

Got a reply from him today about some complications which he is taking up with the CO and that he'll let me know the application outcome in two weeks time. Last time I checked, 'Finalized' meant a decision had been taken.


----------



## babajani

retro said:


> I think my migration agent had dozed off and assumed I wasn't tracking my application status via Immiacount. Sent him an e-mail yesterday about how I had heard nothing from him despite the fact that my Immiaccount was telling me that a decision on my application had been 'finalized' in Dec.
> 
> Got a reply from him today about some complications which he is taking up with the CO and that he'll let me know the application outcome in two weeks time. Last time I checked, 'Finalized' meant a decision had been taken.


Don't Mind dude but I guess your agent has screwed up your application. Lets hope he gives you some good news after two weeks. Is your agent a MARA registered ? In Aus or Pak?

Regards


----------



## retro

Yup its a MARA registered one. Well I did my bit and since I chose to go the 'agent' route (because I had messed up earlier when I did the skills assessment on my own) I'll have to live with the consequences of that.

Pak based migration agent and one of the oldest in the business.


----------



## mfa

hi guys,

i received following response from CO today...does this mean , they have sent my application for external security checks >

"We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
"


----------



## olways

mfa said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i received following response from CO today...does this mean , they have sent my application for external security checks >
> 
> "We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> "


It's most likely that you have your case sent to the security checks. At least, that's what I got several times before I realized my case was referred as well.


----------



## taz_mt

mfa said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i received following response from CO today...does this mean , they have sent my application for external security checks >
> 
> "We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> "


this is just a standard reply, everyone receives it. does not mean anything.


----------



## KitKaat

how's everyone today ?


----------



## jeddahksa

(moderated) not bad  , i hope things are better at your end too.
Just another day of waiting for the most awaited email 

Hope u have a nice day sis:yo:



KitKaat said:


> how's everyone today ?


----------



## KitKaat

jeddahksa said:


> not bad  , i hope things are better at your end too.
> Just another day of waiting for the most awaited email
> 
> Hope u have a nice day sis:yo:


(moderated) to hear everything is fine with you.... I am little excited because Friday will be the last day of school term1. Everything is good (moderated) last week my mother came from overseas to stay little while with me.


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> how's everyone today ?


We are fine thank you. I don't know what is the problem of 2013 applicants.


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> We are fine thank you. I don't know what is the problem of 2013 applicants.


Some people finds number 13 brings misfortune. Last month I saw a house for a rent and it has the number 13... and till now its still not rented, besides its only $315P/W very cheap but I couldn't move out because I need some help, cant move by myself. But I hope all applicants on the spreed sheet will eventually get the grant before 2016 InshaAllah


----------



## Leo1986

still nothing from any case officer


----------



## mrbehi

Leo1986 said:


> still nothing from any case officer


Same story for me, haven't got any emails from CO, hopefully we will get a direct grant, since status of my application is "processing" DIP should have started processing my application, and maybe because I have uploaded everything beforehand the CO didn't email me yet

Anyhow one of my Iranian friends who have lodged his 189 application on 22 December 2014 got his PR today, exactly 3 months, hopefully ours will be granted by April


----------



## Veronica

Would members please read rule 6. This is an English language only forum and the use of text speak or non English language is not allowed and may lead to infractions on members accounts.

Thank you


----------



## am_aamer

*Visa Granted*

Visa Granted today around 0900 PST, Thanks to all members of the forum.


Visa Application: 18 Oct 2014
CO contact: 18 Dec 2014
New born baby Added: 05 Mar 2015
Visa Granted: 26 Mar 2015


----------



## hanali

KitKaat said:


> I think someone is annoyed !



Don't mind and stick to the rules of forum. Its their job to monitor and keep the forum professional and ethical as much as possible.


----------



## hanali

am_aamer said:


> Visa Granted today around 0900 PST, Thanks to all members of the forum.
> 
> Visa Application: 18 Oct 2014
> CO contact: 18 Dec 2014
> New born baby Added: 05 Mar 2015
> Visa Granted: 26 Mar 2015


Congratulations.


----------



## KitKaat

congratulations!


----------



## KitKaat

Hey everyone ... I'd like to know from each one of you... what's the longest Visa waiting have you ever saw in this forum or other forum ? 

- On my side I saw once a pakistani waited 26 months and she applied through Australian embassy in Dubai. But the problem with some embassy is they forget about the applications, they referred her form 80 to ASIO after 12 months. Therefore her security check took her 14 months. 

What about you all, share your thoughts.


----------



## taz_mt

am_aamer said:


> Visa Granted today around 0900 PST, Thanks to all members of the forum.
> 
> 
> Visa Application: 18 Oct 2014
> CO contact: 18 Dec 2014
> New born baby Added: 05 Mar 2015
> Visa Granted: 26 Mar 2015


we love such posts, congratulations. all the best


----------



## taz_mt

KitKaat said:


> Hey everyone ... I'd like to know from each one of you... what's the longest Visa waiting have you ever saw in this forum or other forum ?
> 
> - On my side I saw once a pakistani waited 26 months and she applied through Australian embassy in Dubai. But the problem with some embassy is they forget about the applications, they referred her form 80 to ASIO after 12 months. Therefore her security check took her 14 months.
> 
> What about you all, share your thoughts.


the longest app duration i know on this forum is BOLT.


----------



## KitKaat

taz_mt said:


> the longest app duration i know on this forum is BOLT.


Sorry I ment longest security check. I know bolt once told us that the problem not with the security check because his checks were finalized.


----------



## jeddahksa

not much happening here, lets hope AUSSIES wins the Cricket WC and they will be in a happy mode to issue some grants


----------



## Naveed539

Hi,

Is there anyone from Pakistan, who is going to Sydney in May, 2015 and intend to go for shared accomodation in terms of 1 room in a flat...? 

We are a Couple from Islb and wolod like to hear from someone of this line,

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## siddhi817

Guys.. is there any 190 applicant who received a similar reply ? (this is someone's post I copied here)




> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> 
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.


----------



## hasnainhyder1

(moderated) I have received the Direct Grant email today 

Thanks to everyone for their support on this forum.!!
Hope Kitkaat and all others receive their Grants very soon.


----------



## KitKaat

Congratulations hasanin !!! Thats really good news !!! Wish the best of luck for your journey to Australia ♡


----------



## mhm6078

hasnainhyder1 said:


> I have received the Direct Grant email today
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support on this forum.!!
> Hope Kitkaat and all others receive their Grants very soon.


congratulations Hasnain


----------



## hanali

hasnainhyder1 said:


> I have received the Direct Grant email today
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support on this forum.!!
> Hope Kitkaat and all others receive their Grants very soon.


Congratulations.


----------



## kalim kashif

siddhi817 said:


> Guys.. is there any 190 applicant who received a similar reply ? (this is someone's post I copied here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> 
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> This means that he won't get the chance till june 2015. But once the new year starts that is from july 2015, his case will be considered. No need to worry about it. It would be a later little bit, thats all.
Click to expand...


----------



## mrbehi

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Alhamdolillah I have received the Direct Grant email today
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support on this forum.!!
> Hope Kitkaat and all others receive their Grants very soon.


Congratz, you did not get any emails from any CO right?


----------



## vicky I&C

(moderated) finally some grants seen that's encouraging 



233411 Electronics Engineer:: EA Officail Recipt 5/9/2014::Assesment Received 17-1-2015::Eoi Submission Date 20-01-2015::Invitation 23-01-2015::visa lodge 30-01-2015(All Documents Front loaded Except 80,PCC and medical)::CO 24-03-2015 requesting (80,PCC and medica):: grant ???


----------



## vicky I&C

i have been contacted by and have been requested for 
"Personal particulars for character assessment"
is CO asking about form 80 or form 1221 or both


----------



## ENGR-189

vicky I&C said:


> i have been contacted by and have been requested for
> "Personal particulars for character assessment"
> is CO asking about form 80 or form 1221 or both


Hi Vicky,

like Hector used to say "keep it handy travel candy"

suggest go with 80 to avoid any unnecessary delay...

cheers


----------



## mfa

hi guys,

A week ago i was contacted by CO ( from Adelaide team 4) asking missing offshore PCC...

On last Friday , i am contacted by GSM Team 13 lot of queries related to form 80 ONLY , related to employment history and residential addresses.

does this mean CO has been re-assigned?

regards,
Moeen


----------



## babajani

Hi Moeen

Team 13 is not a processing team and is not responsible for processing of your application . It helps the actual team working on the case to get the required information/documents from the applicant and to make sure the information(mostly personal) is complete in all regards and nothing is missing .

In the past , people whose cases were referred for external security checks were contacted by Team 13. As the time for grants for high risk applicants has been reduced it is hoped that a contact by Team 13 would not necessary mean long waits for the grant as was the case in the past.

Regards


----------



## mfa

babajani said:


> Hi Moeen
> 
> Team 13 is not a processing team and is not responsible for processing of your application . It helps the actual team working on the case to get the required information/documents from the applicant and to make sure the information(mostly personal) is complete in all regards and nothing is missing .
> 
> In the past , people whose cases were referred for external security checks were contacted by Team 13. As the time for grants for high risk applicants has been reduced it is hoped that a contact by Team 13 would not necessary mean long waits for the grant as was the case in the past.
> 
> Regards


thanks mate for your reply.

if its security checks , and it seems so, then i need to be ready for dormancy spreading over 1 year.


----------



## siddhi817

seeing the recent speedy grants and pakistanis getting an exemption fro esc , I wonder why would team 13 contact anyone ? 

even I was contacted by the team 13 for some missing gaps in the timeline ( considering it was a subclass190 visa )


----------



## expat.ict

Hi Guys,

On 27th March, I received some emails about my EOI being suspended/deleted then an email about status change in immi and a third email with subject includes word "grant" and suddenly I got too excited and opened the email with goosebumps and hands shivering ...

The attachment contains the IMMI Grant Notice, a 6 Page document with VISA Grant notice starts from page 3.

Thanks everyone for the help, and I wish everyone else who is waiting gets the grant soon.

Just would like to ask about this Polio thing, before they mentioned if anyone have visited Pak before 5 May 2014 they need to present polio certf but in the doc visa grant notice now the text says 
"If you are from one of the countries listed below, *or* have spent 28 days or longer in these
countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
departing for Australia. 

Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
Pakistan, Somalia, Syria"

So this condition "OR" means even if I have not travelled to Pak after 5 May 2014, I still need to have the polio certf before I depart to australia since I am from one of those countries mentioned in the end???


----------



## taz_mt

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> On 27th March, I received some emails about my EOI being suspended/deleted then an email about status change in immi and a third email with subject includes word "grant" and suddenly I got too excited and opened the email with goosebumps and hands shivering ...
> 
> The attachment contains the IMMI Grant Notice, a 6 Page document with VISA Grant notice starts from page 3.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help, and I wish everyone else who is waiting gets the grant soon.
> 
> Just would like to ask about this Polio thing, before they mentioned if anyone have visited Pak before 5 May 2014 they need to present polio certf but in the doc visa grant notice now the text says
> "If you are from one of the countries listed below, *or* have spent 28 days or longer in these
> countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
> departing for Australia.
> 
> Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
> Pakistan, Somalia, Syria"
> 
> So this condition "OR" means even if I have not travelled to Pak after 5 May 2014, I still need to have the polio certf before I depart to australia since I am from one of those countries mentioned in the end???


congratulations..


----------



## taz_mt

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> On 27th March, I received some emails about my EOI being suspended/deleted then an email about status change in immi and a third email with subject includes word "grant" and suddenly I got too excited and opened the email with goosebumps and hands shivering ...
> 
> The attachment contains the IMMI Grant Notice, a 6 Page document with VISA Grant notice starts from page 3.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help, and I wish everyone else who is waiting gets the grant soon.
> 
> Just would like to ask about this Polio thing, before they mentioned if anyone have visited Pak before 5 May 2014 they need to present polio certf but in the doc visa grant notice now the text says
> "If you are from one of the countries listed below, *or* have spent 28 days or longer in these
> countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
> departing for Australia.
> 
> Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
> Pakistan, Somalia, Syria"
> 
> So this condition "OR" means even if I have not travelled to Pak after 5 May 2014, I still need to have the polio certf before I depart to australia since I am from one of those countries mentioned in the end???


are you syed talib raza in the tracker sheet? or is that a different person? as i don't see expat.ict in the tracker sheet.


----------



## hanali

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> On 27th March, I received some emails about my EOI being suspended/deleted then an email about status change in immi and a third email with subject includes word "grant" and suddenly I got too excited and opened the email with goosebumps and hands shivering ...
> 
> The attachment contains the IMMI Grant Notice, a 6 Page document with VISA Grant notice starts from page 3.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help, and I wish everyone else who is waiting gets the grant soon.
> 
> Just would like to ask about this Polio thing, before they mentioned if anyone have visited Pak before 5 May 2014 they need to present polio certf but in the doc visa grant notice now the text says
> "If you are from one of the countries listed below, or have spent 28 days or longer in these
> countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
> departing for Australia.
> 
> Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
> Pakistan, Somalia, Syria"
> 
> So this condition "OR" means even if I have not travelled to Pak after 5 May 2014, I still need to have the polio certf before I depart to australia since I am from one of those countries mentioned in the end???


Congrats. 

It means if you are in Pakistan now or have been to Pakistan after 5 may and spend there 28 or more days, then you need to provide Polio Vaccine Certificate.

Wish you best for future.


----------



## hanali

siddhi817 said:


> seeing the recent speedy grants and pakistanis getting an exemption fro esc , I wonder why would team 13 contact anyone ?
> 
> even I was contacted by the team 13 for some missing gaps in the timeline ( considering it was a subclass190 visa )


Nobody is exempt from ESC. Its only case officer who decides whose case to send for ESC based on certain criteria predefined by DIBP.


----------



## KitKaat

Australia has won the Championship !! Guys get ready for the flood full of visa grants LOL


----------



## jeddahksa

Lol i wish they do that hahaaha :d



kitkaat said:


> australia has won the championship !! Guys get ready for the flood full of visa grants lol


----------



## hammadans1984

Hi everyone, 

I am new to this forum.

My time line is as follows:

June 2014--------------IELTS
August 2014----------Applied for Qualification Assessment (EA CDR Submission)
November 2014-------Positive Assessment (ANZSCO 233111-Electrical Power Engineer)
November 2014-------EOI Submitted (189 and 190 Western Australia)
November 2014-------Both EOI Approved (189 first invited. 190 invited but could not be proceeded)
December 2014-------189 Application Submitted (Form 80 with all attachments except form 1221,PCC and Medical)
February 2015--------CO contact. Asked for form 1221, PCC and Medical. Asked for salary receipts and bank statements for proof of jobs).
March 2015-----------Submitted form 1221, Medical, PCC (Karachi and Riyadh),and proof of jobs (I did five jobs in five years. I could not find salary slips and bank statements for first two jobs, however submitted updated experience certificates from employers for those two jobs.)

Now waiting for further contact or grant.....


Any Pakistani from Riyadh or other cities of KSA??????Anyone from NED University,Karachi ......


----------



## ENGR-189

hammadans1984 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> My time line is as follows:
> 
> June 2014--------------IELTS
> August 2014----------Applied for Qualification Assessment (EA CDR Submission)
> November 2014-------Positive Assessment (ANZSCO 233111-Electrical Power Engineer)
> November 2014-------EOI Submitted (189 and 190 Western Australia)
> November 2014-------Both EOI Approved (189 first invited. 190 invited but could not be proceeded)
> December 2014-------189 Application Submitted (Form 80 with all attachments except form 1221,PCC and Medical)
> February 2015--------CO contact. Asked for form 1221, PCC and Medical. Asked for salary receipts and bank statements for proof of jobs).
> March 2015-----------Submitted form 1221, Medical, PCC (Karachi and Riyadh),and proof of jobs (I did five jobs in five years. I could not find salary slips and bank statements for first two jobs, however submitted updated experience certificates from employers for those two jobs.)
> 
> Now waiting for further contact or grant.....
> 
> 
> Any Pakistani from Riyadh or other cities of KSA??????Anyone from NED University,Karachi ......



Hi hammadans1984,
Welcome aboard.

I fit your query, Pakistani about to move to Riyadh but from UET Lahore.
My timelines:

------------------------------------------------------------------------
ET: 233914
Points: 75
EOI submitted: October 11, 2014
Invite received: October 13, 2014
Application Lodged: December 01, 2014
CO Allocated/PCC & Medicals Request: February 02, 2015 
Grant: March 13, 2015
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good Luck!


----------



## hammadans1984

Thanks for the reply ENGR-189. You scored good points in EOI. My score is 65. 

Pray for me....

Regards....


----------



## Natalia2013

KitKaat said:


> Hey everyone ... I'd like to know from each one of you... what's the longest Visa waiting have you ever saw in this forum or other forum ?
> 
> - On my side I saw once a pakistani waited 26 months and she applied through Australian embassy in Dubai. But the problem with some embassy is they forget about the applications, they referred her form 80 to ASIO after 12 months. Therefore her security check took her 14 months.
> 
> What about you all, share your thoughts.


First request from Team 13 was in September 2013, so it is already 19 months...
We are still waiting. 
But we didn't have any inquary since last February till this March. They woke up after complane to IGIS.... Myabe thay also forget about our application..
We are Russians.


----------



## KitKaat

Natalia2013 said:


> First request from Team 13 was in September 2013, so it is already 19 months...
> We are still waiting.
> But we didn't have any inquary since last February till this March. They woke up after complane to IGIS.... Myabe thay also forget about our application..
> We are Russians.


Thats long waiting for esc!! Hope you hear good news soon. when did your CO submit form 80 to ASIO?


----------



## jeddahksa

Hi Natalia,

When you lodged your application, if possible can you share your timeline.

Regards



Natalia2013 said:


> First request from Team 13 was in September 2013, so it is already 19 months...
> We are still waiting.
> But we didn't have any inquary since last February till this March. They woke up after complane to IGIS.... Myabe thay also forget about our application..
> We are Russians.


----------



## expat.ict

taz_mt said:


> are you syed talib raza in the tracker sheet? or is that a different person? as i don't see expat.ict in the tracker sheet.


No, I am not.

I never entered my details there if i remember


----------



## taz_mt

expat.ict said:


> No, I am not.
> 
> I never entered my details there if i remember


ok, thanks for the info


----------



## KitKaat

why is the room so quite ?


----------



## expat.ict

hanali said:


> Congrats.
> 
> It means if you are in Pakistan now or have been to Pakistan after 5 may and spend there 28 or more days, then you need to provide Polio Vaccine Certificate.
> 
> Wish you best for future.


Thanks, but are you sure? actually I got confused with this line
"*If you are from one of these countries below or* ....." 
doesnt it mean if I am a 'Pakistani National', regardless if i did stay or not after 5th May 2014, I still need to provide polio certf??


----------



## SuperMan1983

KitKaat said:


> why is the room so quite ?


No grants today ?


----------



## Breakwater

Could any one please explain what is meant by "Direct Grant", and how can somebody get a direct grant?


----------



## hanali

Breakwater said:


> Could any one please explain what is meant by "Direct Grant", and how can somebody get a direct grant?


Direct grant means you are not contacted by DIBP for any reason. Only communication you get from DIBP is the PR grant email.


----------



## hanali

expat.ict said:


> Thanks, but are you sure? actually I got confused with this line
> "If you are from one of these countries below or ....."
> doesnt it mean if I am a 'Pakistani National', regardless if i did stay or not after 5th May 2014, I still need to provide polio certf??


In that case you don't need to provide the polio vaccine certificate.


----------



## Natalia2013

KitKaat said:


> Thats long waiting for esc!! Hope you hear good news soon. when did your CO submit form 80 to ASIO?


Thanks, I hope also))

We sent form 80 to team 13, not to ASIO. It was in the middle of September 2013. We have no idea when ASIO resieved them..


----------



## Breakwater

Thanks hanali


----------



## Natalia2013

jeddahksa said:


> Hi Natalia,
> 
> When you lodged your application, if possible can you share your timeline.
> 
> Regards


Cannot find how to make a signature)))
28/08/2013- application lodged 190WA
06/09/2013-request form 80, 1221, CV from team 13
16/10/2013-request helth and PC from team 6
30/10/2013-additional query from team 13
15/11/2013-finalaized med + PC
28/01/2014-additional query from team 13
25/02/2015-additional query from team 13 after complain to ASIO
.......
03/03/2015- request of doc, which were sent in August 2014 (ended appointment with agent)

Long long story)))))


----------



## Breakwater

Dear Natalia 2013!
Click on "QUICK LINKS" dropdown menu (It is to the left of "LOG OUT" menu)
You will find an option "Edit Signature"


----------



## FloydF

*Occupation to apply*

Hi,
My Name is Floyd Francis, I have done Bachelors, BSc (Petroleum and Petrochemical) equivalent to M.Sc., I have almost five years of Experience as a Lab Technician Cementing. Is there any occupation available according to my Qualification and Experience. Can anyone tell me which occupation on SOL / CSOL will be suitable for me.

Regards
Floyd Francis


----------



## jfm

Hi every body!

I have been contacted by team 13 for the first time after Aug, 2014. They inquired about my current working status and address. The subject line was "urgent and sensitive" so I hope the decision will come soon Insha-ALLAH!!


----------



## hammadans1984

Hi everyone,

I need some information regarding CO teams.

The team that contacted me one month ago was not like team 13, team 23 or team 6.

I was contacted by "GSM visa processing officer". Which team is this??? any idea please....

Regards,


----------



## ENGR-189

hammadans1984 said:


> Thanks for the reply ENGR-189. You scored good points in EOI. My score is 65.
> 
> Pray for me....
> 
> Regards....


You're very welcome.
I suppose the only difference between 75 & 65 is a good run at IELTS.
Your timelines are very similar to mine so I'm sure you will receive the "Golden Email" any day now :fingerscrossed:
Cheers
ENGR-189


----------



## hammadans1984

Thanks buddy.

Thanks for the good wish. May God bring PR grant news to all applicants here.

My score was R=8.5, L-7.5, S=7, W=7. What was yours?


----------



## Bravo

Dear Seniors,

I am planning for validation trip in May 2015 for a week with my family. Kindly advice me "THINGS TO DO AS A PR HOLDER".

Thanks,
Bravo


----------



## jeddahksa

Hi Jfm,

i saw your message today that Team 13 contacted you today regarding your work status and address, did they before this email even asked you like your bank statement, salary slips or any other sort of your work status or this is the first time they are asking?

thanks i hope your grant is coming soon.

Good Luck



jfm said:


> Hi every body!
> 
> I have been contacted by team 13 for the first time after Aug, 2014. They inquired about my current working status and address. The subject line was "urgent and sensitive" so I hope the decision will come soon Insha-ALLAH!!


----------



## Knowman

Hello Everyone,
I have been contacted by CO today asking for PCC, medical and english evidence.
It's in less than even 50 days....i applied on 11th Feb.......
Just wanted to inform you all


----------



## imranrk

Hi Bravo,

As per my findings, there is nothing much you can do on a validation trip. Just open a bank account and explore the new places.



Bravo said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am planning for validation trip in May 2015 for a week with my family. Kindly advice me "THINGS TO DO AS A PR HOLDER".
> 
> Thanks,
> Bravo


----------



## Leo1986

today there was an update on 
GSM SkillSelect allocation information
189 Skilled – Independent 13 January 2015
190 Skilled – Nominated 28 January 2015 

although i lodge on 9th January 2015 i got nothing on my immi account , and nothing from any case officer !


----------



## taz_mt

2 more working days until the long weekend kicks in and no HR grants yet.


----------



## KitKaat

March worst month ever !! It was very long and slow month ... 31 days!!! 

Welcome April, Please bring us good news


----------



## Leo1986

KitKaat said:


> March worst month ever !! It was very long and slow month ... 31 days!!!
> 
> Welcome April, Please bring us good news


tomorrow Aprils fool day , BE AWARE :boxing:


----------



## KitKaat

Leo1986 said:


> tomorrow Aprils fool day , BE AWARE :boxing:


nonsense I don't believe these rubbish myths lol


----------



## jfm

jeddahksa said:


> Hi Jfm,
> 
> i saw your message today that Team 13 contacted you today regarding your work status and address, did they before this email even asked you like your bank statement, salary slips or any other sort of your work status or this is the first time they are asking?
> 
> thanks i hope your grant is coming soon.
> 
> Good Luck


Yes this was the second time. last time it was in August 2014. Ur time lines are similar to mine, has team 13 contacted u twice as well.


----------



## jeddahksa

For me when they CO was assigned he asked for form 80 /1221/Health / PCC and Evidence of Overseas Work Experience

then after that team 13 contacted once only asking for a gap period that what i was doing during it, and since then nothing happened.

Yes our timelines are similar, lets hope we get the good news soon by the will of GOD. 




jfm said:


> Yes this was the second time. last time it was in August 2014. Ur time lines are similar to mine, has team 13 contacted u twice as well.


----------



## ENGR-189

hammadans1984 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Thanks for the good wish. May God bring PR grant news to all applicants here.
> 
> My score was R=8.5, L-7.5, S=7, W=7. What was yours?


You're welcome.
Cambridge IELTS books really helped & I ended up with 
L=8.5, R=8.0, W=8.0, S=8.5
How long have you been in Riyadh for?
------------------------------------------------------------------------
ET: 233914
Points: 75
EOI submitted: October 11, 2014
Invite received: October 13, 2014
Application Lodged: December 01, 2014
CO Allocated/PCC & Medicals Request: February 02, 2015 
Grant: March 13, 2015
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sultanshah

salam..after visa is finalised can I add my wife?..just got married..will travel to aus traliain december


----------



## hanali

sultanshah said:


> salam..after visa is finalised can I add my wife?..just got married..will travel to aus traliain december


You can apply for partner visa even after your visa is finalised which used to take 12-14 months for finalization of partner visa. Don't know recent timelines.


----------



## Knowman

Hi All,

Please let me know where to get PVC in Karachi ?


----------



## hammadans1984

ENGR-189. I have been in Riyadh for around two years.

I am unable to quote your message in my replies....


----------



## RazaF

Knowman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please let me know where to get PVC in Karachi ?


AKUH (100 Rs. / person charged). They will give you certificate once done with vaccination.


----------



## taz_mt

I guess DIBP didn't even wait for the holidays to start and took an early leave  0 HR grants this week.


----------



## ENGR-189

hammadans1984 said:


> ENGR-189. I have been in Riyadh for around two years.
> 
> I am unable to quote your message in my replies....


AOA & welcome to 1st April.
Quoting replies is very easy there should be a big green button under my message saying "Reply with Quote".
I am now awaiting my passport to return with KSA work visa from Islamabad.
Post which I will move to Riyadh for couple of months before pulling the plug on this middle eastern affair for good. I am currently based in Lebanon, so lucky to have PR for 4 countries at a time 
Can you share roughly the annual rentals for good western compounds in RUH?
Thank you.


----------



## Leo1986

IMMI Page : We wish everyone a safe and happy Easter. We’ll be taking a break and will be back online on Tuesday 7 April
No luck this week


----------



## Leb

Leo1986 said:


> IMMI Page : We wish everyone a safe and happy Easter. We’ll be taking a break and will be back online on Tuesday 7 April
> No luck this week


I called them today, they seemed relax and happy as reflected by their voice and cooperation. Anyway, my case still in the external security check as per them and they don't know when to get the feedback from ASIO.


----------



## jeddahksa

Well my cousin was having timeline almost same as yours, he lodged visa on 5 dec and he got the visa last week, i hope your grant is coming soon.
BTW how many countries PCC you submitted ?

Good luck



Leb said:


> I called them today, they seemed relax and happy as reflected by their voice and cooperation. Anyway, my case still in the external security check as per them and they don't know when to get the feedback from ASIO.


----------



## samy25

i was slightly banned in forum for some days  for making and inviting people to another group.. 
so how is every one.. i am eagerly waiting for grants especially june applicants +olways leb and kitkat.. 

one quick question.. does any one get the grant with out tax returns.. ???


----------



## mhm6078

samy25 said:


> i was slightly banned in forum for some days  for making and inviting people to another group..
> so how is every one.. i am eagerly waiting for grants especially june applicants +olways leb and kitkat..
> 
> one quick question.. does any one get the grant with out tax returns.. ???


I was an onshore applicant for 189 and I did not submit my official tax return documents as I never filed for it. but I did obtain tax certificates from 2 of my 3 employers in Pak and attached the same with my application.


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> I called them today, they seemed relax and happy as reflected by their voice and cooperation. Anyway, my case still in the external security check as per them and they don't know when to get the feedback from ASIO.


My partner also called today to see if any updates. We still waiting for that damn security check to come back  

we exceeded the 12 month waiting for the form 80 to come back  ... We are all in big deep black whole, and not sure when we going to see some light. next week we going to hit the 18 month mark!


----------



## hanali

samy25 said:


> i was slightly banned in forum for some days  for making and inviting people to another group..
> so how is every one.. i am eagerly waiting for grants especially june applicants +olways leb and kitkat..
> 
> one quick question.. does any one get the grant with out tax returns.. ???


I did not provide tax returns for any of my middle east jobs. I submitted only my tax registration certificate from FBR Pakistan. And it was OK.


----------



## Leb

jeddahksa said:


> Well my cousin was having timeline almost same as yours, he lodged visa on 5 dec and he got the visa last week, i hope your grant is coming soon.
> BTW how many countries PCC you submitted ?
> 
> Good luck


That's great news... Pcc for two contries only.


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> My partner also called today to see if any updates. We still waiting for that damn security check to come back
> 
> we exceeded the 12 month waiting for the form 80 to come back  ... We are all in big deep black whole, and not sure when we going to see some light. next week we going to hit the 18 month mark!


GOD helps us, we have to wait and wait, this is our faith we cannot change.


----------



## hammadans1984

hanali said:


> I did not provide tax returns for any of my middle east jobs. I submitted only my tax registration certificate from FBR Pakistan. And it was OK.


Did you go to FBR office for certificate or printed it from website...

How can I get evidence of tax returns.


----------



## hammadans1984

ENGR-189 said:


> AOA & welcome to 1st April.
> Quoting replies is very easy there should be a big green button under my message saying "Reply with Quote".
> I am now awaiting my passport to return with KSA work visa from Islamabad.
> Post which I will move to Riyadh for couple of months before pulling the plug on this middle eastern affair for good. I am currently based in Lebanon, so lucky to have PR for 4 countries at a time
> Can you share roughly the annual rentals for good western compounds in RUH?
> Thank you.


As I have been living in ordinary apartments in Riyadh, I have no idea of rents of western style compounds. I have heard there are some but I have never been there.

My accommodation is in Exit-5, near King Abdullah District (where I work). The per annum rents in this area for a two bed room apartment are 25k to 30k SARs (Bachelor's accommodation). If you want family accommodation, the rent may be a bit higher.

Single room apartments are difficult to find in this area.

You may want to live in Hotel Apartments, but they are a bit more expensive.


----------



## samy25

hi every one.. 

please open the HR Applicant spread sheet and update your email address.


----------



## samy25

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13-NTwfjK_LalCj1laEQ0CBBxBhokAPPMH4RAjGRVUyw/edit#gid=0


----------



## taz_mt

samy25 said:


> hi every one..
> 
> please open the HR Applicant spread sheet and update your email address.


i suggest not to do this in public space. email addresses should be exchanged privately.

That's my opinion.

Thanks


----------



## hanali

hammadans1984 said:


> Did you go to FBR office for certificate or printed it from website...
> 
> How can I get evidence of tax returns.


I got it in 2006 when I was in Pakistan and it has no expiry. It has my name and ID card number and FBR registration number.

Its verifiable online from FBR website.


----------



## samy25

umm ... you are right... so you can PM me your emails.. this is for the reason
if you feel like


----------



## samy25

@olways, bolt and all others ..kindly PM me your emails.. if you feel like


----------



## owais.gohar

Dear fellows,

I would like to share the news of my visa grant with all the group members although its a bit late becoz i got the GRANT email yesterday @ 9:46 am.

Initial entry date is 15-Oct-2015.


----------



## hanali

owais.gohar said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> I would like to share the news of my visa grant with all the group members although its a bit late becoz i got the GRANT email yesterday @ 9:46 am.
> 
> Initial entry date is 15-Oct-2015.


Great. Party time...


----------



## SuperMan1983

owais.gohar said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> I would like to share the news of my visa grant with all the group members although its a bit late becoz i got the GRANT email yesterday @ 9:46 am.
> 
> Initial entry date is 15-Oct-2015.


Congratulations!

Can you please share your timelines

Regards


----------



## expat.ict

Hi Everyone,

Good luck to those who are still waiting for their grant, I got my grant on 27th march and i updated it before here.

The visa grant notice mention that If I am from Pakistan or have stayed there after May 2014, I should produce Polio Vaccination Certificate. I dont wana go into the debate so I would just like to get one.

Can anyone specially from Middle east or other countries can tell me if they got Polio Vaccination certificate from any country other than pakistan??? if yes can they tell if there is a format of the certificate or any format with sign and chop of the clinic would be acceptable??? Better if you can share the screen shot.

I am in Malaysia and I just approached one clinic they said they can give me vaccination and can give certificate also, but that would just be normal certificate of their clinic name, chop etc.....then I asked if I go to any hospital there would that certificate be more authentic?? he said it would be the same just the name would be different......

So, can anyone advise me please, if I just go ahead get vaccinated from the clinic and get their normal certificate or Should I do something else?? I did ask the doctor if your certificate will be valid, he said not sure and advised me to ask iimigration Malaysia as they might know, but I dont think immigration Malaysia would know if there is a format of the certificate accepted globally or any format is acceptible


----------



## mah

Get from any clinic or hospital.




expat.ict said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting for their grant, I got my grant on 27th march and i updated it before here.
> 
> The visa grant notice mention that If I am from Pakistan or have stayed there after May 2014, I should produce Polio Vaccination Certificate. I dont wana go into the debate so I would just like to get one.
> 
> Can anyone specially from Middle east or other countries can tell me if they got Polio Vaccination certificate from any country other than pakistan??? if yes can they tell if there is a format of the certificate or any format with sign and chop of the clinic would be acceptable??? Better if you can share the screen shot.
> 
> I am in Malaysia and I just approached one clinic they said they can give me vaccination and can give certificate also, but that would just be normal certificate of their clinic name, chop etc.....then I asked if I go to any hospital there would that certificate be more authentic?? he said it would be the same just the name would be different......
> 
> So, can anyone advise me please, if I just go ahead get vaccinated from the clinic and get their normal certificate or Should I do something else?? I did ask the doctor if your certificate will be valid, he said not sure and advised me to ask iimigration Malaysia as they might know, but I dont think immigration Malaysia would know if there is a format of the certificate accepted globally or any format is acceptible


----------



## gullu

owais.gohar said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> I would like to share the news of my visa grant with all the group members although its a bit late becoz i got the GRANT email yesterday @ 9:46 am.
> 
> Initial entry date is 15-Oct-2015.


Congratulations Owais!! Please share your timeline.


----------



## hanali

expat.ict said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting for their grant, I got my grant on 27th march and i updated it before here.
> 
> The visa grant notice mention that If I am from Pakistan or have stayed there after May 2014, I should produce Polio Vaccination Certificate. I dont wana go into the debate so I would just like to get one.
> 
> Can anyone specially from Middle east or other countries can tell me if they got Polio Vaccination certificate from any country other than pakistan??? if yes can they tell if there is a format of the certificate or any format with sign and chop of the clinic would be acceptable??? Better if you can share the screen shot.
> 
> I am in Malaysia and I just approached one clinic they said they can give me vaccination and can give certificate also, but that would just be normal certificate of their clinic name, chop etc.....then I asked if I go to any hospital there would that certificate be more authentic?? he said it would be the same just the name would be different......
> 
> So, can anyone advise me please, if I just go ahead get vaccinated from the clinic and get their normal certificate or Should I do something else?? I did ask the doctor if your certificate will be valid, he said not sure and advised me to ask iimigration Malaysia as they might know, but I dont think immigration Malaysia would know if there is a format of the certificate accepted globally or any format is acceptible


Get from any clinic. All would have same value as the format is same.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

I never submitted or been asked for Tax-Returns.
still got my grant.





samy25 said:


> i was slightly banned in forum for some days  for making and inviting people to another group..
> so how is every one.. i am eagerly waiting for grants especially june applicants +olways leb and kitkat..
> 
> one quick question.. does any one get the grant with out tax returns.. ???


----------



## gullu

samy25 said:


> i was slightly banned in forum for some days  for making and inviting people to another group..
> so how is every one.. i am eagerly waiting for grants especially june applicants +olways leb and kitkat..
> 
> one quick question.. does any one get the grant with out tax returns.. ???


I didn't submit tax return and bank statement and got the grant. CO never asked for these documents. In my salary slips it was mentioned that payment mode was "cash" and my company files tax returns so there was no point for submitting these documents.


----------



## cmfarhan

taz_mt said:


> are you syed talib raza in the tracker sheet? or is that a different person? as i don't see expat.ict in the tracker sheet.


Can u share ur process timeline pls


----------



## gullu

cmfarhan said:


> Can u share ur process timeline pls


cmfarhan please update your signature with your timeline. Thanks.


----------



## jeddahksa

owais.gohar was dec -2013 applicant, i hope our beloved sister KItKAt will get the grant soon By the will of God  good luck sister


----------



## KitKaat

jeddahksa said:


> owais.gohar was dec -2013 applicant, i hope our beloved sister KItKAt will get the grant soon By the will of God  good luck sister


Thank you very much for your prayers♡ ... God will never forget us and hope we will all get good news this month.... keep the spirit up ....


----------



## 733513

KitKaat said:


> Thank you very much for your prayers♡ ... God will never forget us and hope we will all get good news this month.... keep the spirit up ....



Dear kitKaat,

Keep your hopes high! just to remind you that you ain't the only one waiting  I hope this makes you feel better.


----------



## KitKaat

sugarboy said:


> Dear kitKaat,
> 
> Keep your hopes high! just to remind you that you ain't the only one waiting  I hope this makes you feel better.


Hey Sugarboy... I hope yours and the others will get the grant soon... everyday we pass it, it will never get back again, we have to live it and try not to get upset about anything that ruins our day.


----------



## samy25

@kitkat.. be ready to throw the party to all of us  ... i believe you will get it sooner


----------



## Leb

samy25 said:


> @kitkat.. be ready to throw the party to all of us  ... i believe you will get it sooner


Congratulations... It seems they started with june 2014 and the 2013 applicants after they gave the grants to everbody else. 
Prayers to all especially to 2013 applicants, we really waited a lot.


----------



## Leb

samy25 said:


> @kitkat.. be ready to throw the party to all of us  ... i believe you will get it sooner


I hope so too.


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> @kitkat.. be ready to throw the party to all of us  ... i believe you will get it sooner


Its going to be miracle if that happens, I am afraid they might delay us more like 26-38 months! is that possible .... I can't handle it if it were that long ...... My brain can't stop thinking about the worst scenario that could be happen. Let's just hope for the good. 

Thanks Samy♡


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> Congratulations... It seems they started with june 2014 and the 2013 applicants after they gave the grants to everbody else.
> Prayers to all especially to 2013 applicants, we really waited a lot.


I hope all the 2013 and 2014 get their grants fast.


----------



## Leb

Need advice. 
I need to know when does the age consideration for point calculation stop for subclass 190 for NSW. I know it stops once the invitation is received, the the big question is: which invitation, the NSW invitation before the nomination or the invitation to lodge the visa to DIBP. 
Note: after submitting the EOI, the states invites the candidates ( for nomination) and ask him to provide all of the supporting documents within 14 days. Then they check the documents and invite the candidate to lodge the visa to DIBP ( this is the second invitation), NSW states that studying the documents will be done within 12 weeks; so based on which invitation the age will get frozen? The first or the second.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## gullu

Leb said:


> Need advice.
> I need to know when does the age consideration for point calculation stop for subclass 190 for NSW. I know it stops once the invitation is received, the the big question is: which invitation, the NSW invitation before the nomination or the invitation to lodge the visa to DIBP.
> Note: after submitting the EOI, the states invites the candidates ( for nomination) and ask him to provide all of the supporting documents within 14 days. Then they check the documents and invite the candidate to lodge the visa to DIBP ( this is the second invitation), NSW states that studying the documents will be done within 12 weeks; so based on which invitation the age will get frozen? The first or the second.
> 
> Your help is appreciated.


If you are asking for whether EOI invitation or state invitation? then age is locked down at the date of EOI invitation.


----------



## Leb

gullu said:


> If you are asking for whether EOI invitation or state invitation? then age is locked down at the date of EOI invitation.


My friend will turn on 40 years on 1st of may, he submitted EOI and was invited by NSW for nomination. NSW provide him a link to submit his documents and pay a specific fees, he already did... But still no feedback as it takes up to 12 weeks as per NSW. Now is his age locked down or it will be locked down once he receive the invitation from NSW to lodge his visa to DIBP? Thanks.


----------



## hanali

Quick question: what is process for wife police clearance certificate from Riyadh, KSA?


----------



## Knowman

Is it neccessary to take wife along to get her PCC from Dubai ?;


----------



## jeddahksa

Wife process for PCC in KSA is as same as Main applicant.





hanali said:


> Quick question: what is process for wife police clearance certificate from Riyadh, KSA?


----------



## hanali

jeddahksa said:


> Wife process for PCC in KSA is as same as Main applicant.


From same locations???


----------



## Leo1986

nothing today ... like every day !~


----------



## samy25

Leb said:


> My friend will turn on 40 years on 1st of may, he submitted EOI and was invited by NSW for nomination. NSW provide him a link to submit his documents and pay a specific fees, he already did... But still no feedback as it takes up to 12 weeks as per NSW. Now is his age locked down or it will be locked down once he receive the invitation from NSW to lodge his visa to DIBP? Thanks.


paying to nsw doesnt mean that he is invited..

age will be locked down once he will have invitation for eoi


----------



## hammadans1984

hanali said:


> I got it in 2006 when I was in Pakistan and it has no expiry. It has my name and ID card number and FBR registration number.
> 
> Its verifiable online from FBR website.


Please let me know if it is possible to get the certificate online?? I am in Riyadh so can't go to FBR office to get it.


----------



## hanali

hammadans1984 said:


> Please let me know if it is possible to get the certificate online?? I am in Riyadh so can't go to FBR office to get it.


I think you cannot apply online for FBR.


----------



## hammadans1984

hanali said:


> I think you cannot apply online for FBR.


If you are resident of Karachi, please let me know the location of FBR office.

Kindly also tell the procedure.

I will try to get my friend get this certificate for me.


----------



## usmansshaikh

hi guys, I see a lot of people from pakistan on this thread, I need some help while filling the immi details before lodging for visa.

In education history, do I have to add HSC, SSC details along with scans of certificates for myself(I dont have exact dates only months)

and for my partner (O and A Level details), again dont have the exact dates, only months...

2nd question for education details, the HSC is from board of intermediate education and does not mention my college name, should I enter Board of intermediate education Karachi or my college name in institution name? I also did not get these assessed from ACS as they did not ask for them?

any help from seniors in this regard is highly appreciated....thanks...


----------



## gullu

usmansshaikh said:


> hi guys, I see a lot of people from pakistan on this thread, I need some help while filling the immi details before lodging for visa.
> 
> In education history, do I have to add HSC, SSC details along with scans of certificates for myself(I dont have exact dates only months)
> 
> and for my partner (O and A Level details), again dont have the exact dates, only months...
> 
> 2nd question for education details, the HSC is from board of intermediate education and does not mention my college name, should I enter Board of intermediate education Karachi or my college name in institution name? I also did not get these assessed from ACS as they did not ask for them?
> 
> any help from seniors in this regard is highly appreciated....thanks...


1. Yes you have to submit both HSC and SSC certificates with dates. You can write any date of that month which you remember. Should not be an issue. I did same.
2. Do same thing with spouse certificates.
3. My Lahore HSC degree have my college name, so can't tell you anything. You can still mention your college name/address even if it is not mentioned on degree.

My spouse bachelor's degree does not have any college name as she took private examination without registering in any institute and degree was issued by Punjab University, so I simply added PU as institute name.


----------



## usmansshaikh

gullu said:


> 1. Yes you have to submit both HSC and SSC certificates with dates. You can write any date of that month which you remember. Should not be an issue. I did same.
> 2. Do same thing with spouse certificates.
> 3. My Lahore HSC degree have my college name, so can't tell you anything. You can still mention your college name/address even if it is not mentioned on degree.
> 
> My spouse bachelor's degree does not have any college name as she took private examination without registering in any institute and degree was issued by Punjab University, so I simply added PU as institute name.



THank You for the reply gullu, I just checked and although the certificate does not have college name but the detailed transcripts/marksheets do have college and school names so I guess that will do for me...


----------



## allee

Hi, 
I wanted to ask a question from people who got there grant.
I am getting error(3) message while checking my grant status on VEVO have you also faced the same problem? If yes what is the solution for that ?
I got my 189 visa grant in feb and at that time the error was there and still it is. 
Seniors waiting for your reply and suggestions.

Regards


----------



## KitKaat

<===== 18 months and still waiting


----------



## sanazahidkhan

KitKaat said:


> <===== 18 months and still waiting


You are almost there my sis......please hold on!!


----------



## KitKaat

sanazahidkhan said:


> You are almost there my sis......please hold on!!


    I am trying but the thing that pains me most is to see many fraud spouse-visa applicants gained the grant very quickly.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

KitKaat said:


> I am trying but the thing that pains me most is to see many fraud spouse-visa applicants gained the grant very quickly.


Have faith in Allah. He has held your hand because you are on the right path. Fradulents wont go too far.


----------



## taz_mt

Received the Grant Mail today. 

my ppt number however is wrong, they put the number of one of my older passports. But I guess that can be rectified easily. Will I use a Form 929 for this? or just communicate with them to correct the error?

Thank you all.


----------



## gullu

taz_mt said:


> Received the Grant Mail today.
> 
> my ppt number however is wrong, they put the number of one of my older passports. But I guess that can be rectified easily. Will I use a Form 929 for this? or just communicate with them to correct the error?
> 
> Thank you all.


Congratulations!!


----------



## RazaF

taz_mt said:


> Received the Grant Mail today.
> 
> my ppt number however is wrong, they put the number of one of my older passports. But I guess that can be rectified easily. Will I use a Form 929 for this? or just communicate with them to correct the error?
> 
> Thank you all.


Congrats 

Same mistake was there in my grant letter. Just mail them and you willl get the rectified letter.


----------



## KitKaat

Congratulations♡


----------



## taz_mt

RazaF said:


> Congrats
> 
> Same mistake was there in my grant letter. Just mail them and you willl get the rectified letter.


thanks, would I send this email to the same address I got the grant from? or to the generic Adelaide gsm email address?

as this email specifically says not to respond to this email address


----------



## RazaF

taz_mt said:


> thanks, would I send this email to the same address I got the grant from? or to the generic Adelaide gsm email address?
> 
> as this email specifically says not to respond to this email address


It should be addressed to the one you have recieved your grant from.


----------



## taz_mt

RazaF said:


> It should be addressed to the one you have recieved your grant from.


ok, thanks. I have sent them an email.


----------



## jakb

*Case Officer Assigned*

Hi Guys

Just got an email from DIAC got a case officer. He asked for Medical and PCC in additional information. Do they ask for other information after that ?


----------



## Leb

taz_mt said:


> Received the Grant Mail today.
> 
> my ppt number however is wrong, they put the number of one of my older passports. But I guess that can be rectified easily. Will I use a Form 929 for this? or just communicate with them to correct the error?
> 
> Thank you all.


Congratulations


----------



## Leo1986

got mail today indicating the my case went under ESC

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which take some time.



The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as cases can take many months to finalise.



We are following up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application.


----------



## Breakwater

What is ESC?


----------



## gullu

Breakwater said:


> What is ESC?


External Security Check


----------



## taz_mt

Breakwater said:


> What is ESC?


External Security Check


----------



## taz_mt

@gullu, wow that was perfect synchronization, we posted that together.. lol


----------



## KitKaat

Australian embassy in Cairo will re-open On Tuesday 14th of April. I haven't heard from them this week  

Death is better than suffering and waiting in big deep black hole.


----------



## mfa

Leo1986 said:


> got mail today indicating the my case went under ESC
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which take some time.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as cases can take many months to finalise.
> 
> 
> 
> We are following up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application.



i got similar mail and couple of members of this forum commented that " this is general reply , everyone gets this and it doesn't necessarily mean ESC".


----------



## KitKaat

Leo1986 said:


> got mail today indicating the my case went under ESC
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as cases can take many months to finalise.
> 
> We are following up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application.



ESC !!!!! .... I hope it will finalize ASAP!


----------



## vicky I&C

i ve been asked by adelaide.gsm.team to upload pcc ,form 80 and medical i ve got all these and uploaded to immiaccount do i need to send these all in attachment of mail or immi account is enough 

2nd question i havent got any medical to upload from karachi iom and they are saying that they have uploaded it by them self but in account its status is still 'requested' what to do ?????


233411 Electronics Engineer:: EA Officail Recipt 5/9/2014::Assesment Received 17-1-2015::Eoi Submission Date 20-01-2015::Invitation 23-01-2015::visa lodge 30-01-2015(All Documents Front loaded Except 80,PCC and medical)::CO 24-03-2015 :: requested docs uploaded 6 -04-2015 :: grant ???


----------



## Breakwater

Need guidance!
I have not claimed for points for partner's skill in expression of interest. Can I claim these points when I lodge the application?


----------



## hanali

hammadans1984 said:


> If you are resident of Karachi, please let me know the location of FBR office.
> 
> Kindly also tell the procedure.
> 
> I will try to get my friend get this certificate for me.



You will get certificate after registration only.

The location address of FBR Karachi office

Incharge NTN Cell,
3rd Floor, Income Tax Building, Shahrah-e-Kamal Attaturk, Karachi.

Ph # 021-9211330
021-9211068

.


----------



## hanali

taz_mt said:


> Received the Grant Mail today.
> 
> my ppt number however is wrong, they put the number of one of my older passports. But I guess that can be rectified easily. Will I use a Form 929 for this? or just communicate with them to correct the error?
> 
> Thank you all.


Congrats. We are getting quick grants now as compared to old times of 2 yrs on average


----------



## hanali

vicky I&C said:


> i ve been asked by adelaide.gsm.team to upload pcc ,form 80 and medical i ve got all these and uploaded to immiaccount do i need to send these all in attachment of mail or immi account is enough
> 
> 2nd question i havent got any medical to upload from karachi iom and they are saying that they have uploaded it by them self but in account its status is still 'requested' what to do ?????
> 
> 233411 Electronics Engineer:: EA Officail Recipt 5/9/2014::Assesment Received 17-1-2015::Eoi Submission Date 20-01-2015::Invitation 23-01-2015::visa lodge 30-01-2015(All Documents Front loaded Except 80,PCC and medical)::CO 24-03-2015 :: requested docs uploaded 6 -04-2015 :: grant ???


1. No need.
2. Again no need. Don't look at status.


----------



## hanali

Breakwater said:


> Need guidance!
> I have not claimed for points for partner's skill in expression of interest. Can I claim these points when I lodge the application?



If you already have invitation, don't claim points now. Just fill the visa application and submit the supporting docs.


----------



## mrbehi

Leo1986 said:


> got mail today indicating the my case went under ESC
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which take some time.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as cases can take many months to finalise.
> 
> 
> 
> We are following up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application.


Did you send them any inquiry email of your application status or CO allocation? it seems like a general reply that have been given to others as well, but I have not received such email although my situation is similar to yours, still no CO has contacted me!!


----------



## Breakwater

hanali said:


> If you already have invitation, don't claim points now. Just fill the visa application and submit the supporting docs.


I am still waiting for invitation but do not want to update my EOI to be on safe side


----------



## Leo1986

Merhbi
No I didn't sent any thing 
Don't worry , it's mean nothing
Even my immi account didn't change
And the correspondnce remain empty 
I think it's automated


----------



## mrbehi

Leo1986 said:


> Merhbi
> No I didn't sent any thing
> Don't worry , it's mean nothing
> Even my immi account didn't change
> And the correspondnce remain empty
> I think it's automated


Just to let you know, I called their office today and asked them about my application, the operator told me that the reason it took longer is because of the internal security check that was done on my case, and the result of the check has come through on 2nd of April, so she said the case officer will make a decision by now and I should expect to hear from my case officer sometime during this month. She also gave me the email address that I should use to follow up on my application.


----------



## taz_mt

mrbehi said:


> Just to let you know, I called their office today and asked them about my application, the operator told me that the reason it took longer is because of the internal security check that was done on my case, and the result of the check has come through on 2nd of April, so she said the case officer will make a decision by now and I should expect to hear from my case officer sometime during this month. She also gave me the email address that I should use to follow up on my application.


you are almost there.. good luck


----------



## vicky I&C

How can one be sure that medical has been sent just a phone confirmation is enough from IOM



233411 Electronics Engineer:: EA Officail Recipt 5/9/2014::Assesment Received 17-1-2015::Eoi Submission Date 20-01-2015::Invitation 23-01-2015::visa lodge 30-01-2015(All Documents Front loaded Except 80,PCC and medical)::CO 24-03-2015 :: medical Date 1-04-2015 :: requested PCC and Form 80 uploaded 6-04-2015 :: grant ???


----------



## siddhi817

what does it mean when case officer says that application is actively processed ? refer to the mail sent by the case officer below

Good afternoon,

I confirm your documents have been received and that your application is being actively processed. We will advise once your application has been finalised.

Kind regards,
___________________________


----------



## mah

Check your immi acc after a week of medical




vicky I&C said:


> How can one be sure that medical has been sent just a phone confirmation is enough from IOM
> 
> 
> 
> 233411 Electronics Engineer:: EA Officail Recipt 5/9/2014::Assesment Received 17-1-2015::Eoi Submission Date 20-01-2015::Invitation 23-01-2015::visa lodge 30-01-2015(All Documents Front loaded Except 80,PCC and medical)::CO 24-03-2015 :: medical Date 1-04-2015 :: requested PCC and Form 80 uploaded 6-04-2015 :: grant ???


----------



## mrbehi

taz_mt said:


> you are almost there.. good luck


Thanks bro, congratulations for your grant and good luck to you too


----------



## mfa

mrbehi said:


> Just to let you know, I called their office today and asked them about my application, the operator told me that the reason it took longer is because of the internal security check that was done on my case, and the result of the check has come through on 2nd of April, so she said the case officer will make a decision by now and I should expect to hear from my case officer sometime during this month. She also gave me the email address that I should use to follow up on my application.


@Behi : what are you timelines ?as per tracker u lodge visa on 09 Jan 2015, so it seems even External security checks are also taking 2-3 months now as compared to previous record.


----------



## cmfarhan

Hi,
I am not able to access tracker. It is asking for permission. I have sent one but still not able to access it.


----------



## taz_mt

cmfarhan said:


> Hi,
> I am not able to access tracker. It is asking for permission. I have sent one but still not able to access it.


working fine for me..

if anything, only gullu can fix it.


----------



## hanali

Breakwater said:


> I am still waiting for invitation but do not want to update my EOI to be on safe side


Until you don't have invitation you can change the claims and get extra points.


----------



## hanali

siddhi817 said:


> what does it mean when case officer says that application is actively processed ? refer to the mail sent by the case officer below
> 
> Good afternoon,
> 
> I confirm your documents have been received and that your application is being actively processed. We will advise once your application has been finalised.
> 
> Kind regards,
> ___________________________


Means it is being worked on by case officers and they might be checking consistency of docs.


----------



## mrbehi

mfa said:


> @Behi : what are you timelines ?as per tracker u lodge visa on 09 Jan 2015, so it seems even External security checks are also taking 2-3 months now as compared to previous record.


My timeline is in my signature, she said Internal security check result has come through, not external, i guess it differs from case to case, I also noticed that the blue character assessment link for form 80 was also cleared from my immi account on 2nd April that she said the security check result came through. I will let you know when i hear from my CO and yes it seems like the security checks are getting done much quicker than before.


----------



## cmfarhan

I got confused by reading this form 80 blue something. 
I send my form 80 via email n didnt upload on immiaccount when asked by co.
Do i need to upload it in immiaccount as well.


----------



## mrbehi

cmfarhan said:


> I got confused by reading this form 80 blue something.
> I send my form 80 via email n didnt upload on immiaccount when asked by co.
> Do i need to upload it in immiaccount as well.


yeah better upload it in immi account as well, sometimes when they lose the documents, they might ask you again to upload it, I have seen cases that they asked for the same documents 2 or 3 times.


----------



## cmfarhan

Thanks i will upload it


----------



## taz_mt

only one HR grant last week? no one else?


----------



## cmfarhan

Yeah i have my last correspondance on 15 March. Waiting for grant


----------



## mfa

mrbehi said:


> My timeline is in my signature, she said Internal security check result has come through, not external, i guess it differs from case to case, I also noticed that the blue character assessment link for form 80 was also cleared from my immi account on 2nd April that she said the security check result came through. I will let you know when i hear from my CO and yes it seems like the security checks are getting done much quicker than before.


what is the difference between "Internal" and "External" security checks ?


----------



## usmansshaikh

Thanks to all the people on this forum for their help so far in my application and helping me get to this stage without any agents...finally visa lodged today...


----------



## sanazahidkhan

mfa said:


> what is the difference between "Internal" and "External" security checks ?


Yes i also want to know the difference.


----------



## zahoorahmed

sanazahidkhan said:


> Yes i also want to know the difference.


The security checks carried out within DIBP are internal check and all other checks done by external authorities (e.g. IGIS/ASIO etc...) come under the category of External checks.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

zahoorahmed said:


> The security checks carried out within DIBP are internal check and all other checks done by external authorities (e.g. IGIS/ASIO etc...) come under the category of External checks.


So what comes first? Internal or external?


----------



## zahoorahmed

sanazahidkhan said:


> So what comes first? Internal or external?


Internal then external

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sanazahidkhan

zahoorahmed said:


> Internal then external
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


......when i called dibp a month ago they said my case was going thru internal checks.....


----------



## zahoorahmed

sanazahidkhan said:


> ......when i called dibp a month ago they said my case was going thru internal checks.....


I don't know your timeline as it is not mentioned in the signature. But in general this is the fact that once they complete the internal checks and satisfied with the case they open up the case with external authorities - those are totally autonomous in their workings. And the most important one is of ASIO.


----------



## mfa

zahoorahmed said:


> I don't know your timeline as it is not mentioned in the signature. But in general this is the fact that once they complete the internal checks and satisfied with the case they open up the case with external authorities - those are totally autonomous in their workings. And the most important one is of ASIO.


It seems its not mandatory that after "Internal" check , "External" must be performed ( refer to the response of forum member @Behi)...DIAC/CO can finalize after internal checks.


----------



## zahoorahmed

mfa said:


> It seems its not mandatory that after "Internal" check , "External" must be performed ( refer to the response of forum member @Behi)...DIAC/CO can finalize after internal checks.


My understanding is that External Check(s) are mandatory and always carried out. The only difference is in its swiftness that is set based on many factors, for example: Nationality, Visa Type etc… So, if it is too quick it appears as there were no External Security Checks.
Even Low-Risk country applicants have to go through ESC but it is quite quick in their cases; generally comprises of few weeks or so.


----------



## babajani

Based on the recent grants for high risk countries, I think they have changed their criteria for sending cases for ESC. Majority of cases lodged after Aug 14 have been finalized in little time as compared to cases lodged earlier. Before Aug almost all cases from high risk countries were sent for ESC.
People lodging visa after Aug 14 got their grants in 3-4 months. AS it has been with all high risk countries , it means the DIBP has changed its security clearance process. 
People who lodged after Aug rarely were told that there case is awaiting External security checks while this was the case often.

Regards


----------



## SuperMan1983

Alhamdulillah, I have received my grant today.


----------



## Breakwater

SuperMan1983 said:


> Alhamdulillah, I have received my grant today.


Congrats


----------



## mah

SuperMan1983 said:


> Alhamdulillah, I have received my grant today.


Finally , congrats


----------



## KitKaat

SuperMan1983 said:


> Alhamdulillah, I have received my grant today.


Congratulations !


----------



## taz_mt

SuperMan1983 said:


> Alhamdulillah, I have received my grant today.


great, congrats


----------



## gullu

SuperMan1983 said:


> Alhamdulillah, I have received my grant today.


Finally a June 2014 applicant got grant. Congratulations!!


----------



## sanazahidkhan

SuperMan1983 said:


> Alhamdulillah, I have received my grant today.


Alhamdulillah. Good news for us as well.


----------



## Leb

SuperMan1983 said:


> Alhamdulillah, I have received my grant today.


Congratulations


----------



## usmansshaikh

SuperMan1983 said:


> Alhamdulillah, I have received my grant today.


Congratulations!!...where in pak are you from?


----------



## jeddahksa

Yes finally one from june, i hope things starts to move for every one 



sanazahidkhan said:


> Alhamdulillah. Good news for us as well.


----------



## SuperMan1983

usmansshaikh said:


> Congratulations!!...where in pak are you from?


Hi Usman

I am a chartered accountant from Karachi


----------



## mrbehi

My PR was granted today @ 16:00 pm Sydney time, 3 Months and 3 days was the duration, and it was a direct grant i guess since there was no contact from CO until the visa grant, Info of the CO says GSM Brisbane which i guess is the team she is from, I would like to thank you all for your feedback and sharing of information and wish the rest of you who are still waiting a swift grant. Good luck to you all


----------



## gullu

mrbehi said:


> My PR was granted today @ 16:00 pm Sydney time, 3 Months and 3 days was the duration, and it was a direct grant i guess since there was no contact from CO until the visa grant, Info of the CO says GSM Brisbane which i guess is the team she is from, I would like to thank you all for your feedback and sharing of information and wish the rest of you who are still waiting a swift grant. Good luck to you all


Congratulations!!


----------



## mrbehi

Leo1986 said:


> great man , that's great
> wish u all the best in your life


Thanks bro, you are next on the grant list


----------



## mrbehi

gullu said:


> Congratulations!!


Thanks, and good luck to you too


----------



## mrbehi

SuperMan1983 said:


> Alhamdulillah, I have received my grant today.


Congratulations and good luck


----------



## expat.ict

Hi guys,

I have asked few clinics and a hospital about the polio vaccination and its certificate here in *Malaysia*, clinics said they will just give me a normal card showing what vaccine was given.
The hospital also said will give a card showing details, then I asked if it have all my info Passport number and name etc with hospital name and chop, then they said yes..

So, my question will that card be acceptable at Australian immigration at airport as a polio vaccination certificate?? or it has to be in same format which hospitals in Pakistan are issuing? 

I should not get it since I never visited Pak after May 2014 but still they mentioned in grant notice, so I want to get it to avoid any issue.


----------



## gullu

expat.ict said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have asked few clinics and a hospital about the polio vaccination and its certificate here in *Malaysia*, clinics said they will just give me a normal card showing what vaccine was given.
> The hospital also said will give a card showing details, then I asked if it have all my info Passport number and name etc with hospital name and chop, then they said yes..
> 
> So, my question will that card be acceptable at Australian immigration at airport as a polio vaccination certificate?? or it has to be in same format which hospitals in Pakistan are issuing?
> 
> I should not get it since I never visited Pak after May 2014 but still they mentioned in grant notice, so I want to get it to avoid any issue.


In Pakistan, different provincial governments have different formats. So it should not be an issue.


----------



## Breakwater

Could any one please guide how much period of bank statement (1 year or more) is usually asked by the case officers. Thanks Hanali for you earlier reply.


----------



## owais83

expat.ict said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have asked few clinics and a hospital about the polio vaccination and its certificate here in *Malaysia*, clinics said they will just give me a normal card showing what vaccine was given.
> The hospital also said will give a card showing details, then I asked if it have all my info Passport number and name etc with hospital name and chop, then they said yes..
> 
> So, my question will that card be acceptable at Australian immigration at airport as a polio vaccination certificate?? or it has to be in same format which hospitals in Pakistan are issuing?
> 
> I should not get it since I never visited Pak after May 2014 but still they mentioned in grant notice, so I want to get it to avoid any issue.


 I never lived in Pakistan , but I went to Mel via ISB , I had the PVC from the airport , it's a free service from govt , no one asked for it at the Mel airport though, no issues , don't worry....


----------



## usmansshaikh

SuperMan1983 said:


> Hi Usman
> 
> I am a chartered accountant from Karachi



okay...im originally from karachi as well but now live in islamabad.


----------



## Khamoshie

Any Other June 2014 applicant waiting for grant?


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Khamoshie said:


> Any Other June 2014 applicant waiting for grant?


Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Dear friends i just received the golden email this morning. I had called dibp asking for the progress of my case. She told me the case has been finalized but i might have to send pcc for saudi arabia. And that she will send me the request for saudi pcc in a little while. I said ok and hungup. To my surprise she actually sent me our grant letters!! Thank you all so much for your support. The rest of the june applicants please call dibp and request them....im sure all your cases must be finalized. Good luck!


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Oh yea....i have to enter australia before 17 sept. 2015


----------



## jfm

Khamoshie said:


> Any Other June 2014 applicant waiting for grant?


Me!!


----------



## sinrezz

Hi everyone, I am an onshore applicant in Sydney from Iran and I lodged my visa 189 application on 2nd of March 2015 with 65 points as a General Accountant after getting my invite on 27th of Feb. Does anyone know how likely it will be that I will be put through any sort of security check, because I'm not very familiar with the process.


----------



## gullu

sinrezz said:


> Hi everyone, I am an onshore applicant in Sydney from Iran and I lodged my visa 189 application on 2nd of March 2015 with 65 points as a General Accountant after getting my invite on 27th of Feb. Does anyone know how likely it will be that I will be put through any sort of security check, because I'm not very familiar with the process.


Current processing time is 2 to 3 month if you front load all documents including PCC and Medicals.


----------



## KitKaat

sanazahidkhan said:


> Dear friends i just received the golden email this morning. I had called dibp asking for the progress of my case. She told me the case has been finalized but i might have to send pcc for saudi arabia. And that she will send me the request for saudi pcc in a little while. I said ok and hungup. To my surprise she actually sent me our grant letters!! Thank you all so much for your support. The rest of the june applicants please call dibp and request them....im sure all your cases must be finalized. Good luck!


Congratulations sister♡


----------



## sinrezz

gullu said:


> Current processing time is 2 to 3 month if you front load all documents including PCC and Medicals.


Thanks for the reply. Yeah I front loaded everything, I'm expecting to have a CO assigned in 2 weeks or so. I was just wondering if they would put me through an external security check, any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## hanali

sanazahidkhan said:


> Dear friends i just received the golden email this morning. I had called dibp asking for the progress of my case. She told me the case has been finalized but i might have to send pcc for saudi arabia. And that she will send me the request for saudi pcc in a little while. I said ok and hungup. To my surprise she actually sent me our grant letters!! Thank you all so much for your support. The rest of the june applicants please call dibp and request them....im sure all your cases must be finalized. Good luck!


Congrats.


----------



## hanali

sinrezz said:


> Hi everyone, I am an onshore applicant in Sydney from Iran and I lodged my visa 189 application on 2nd of March 2015 with 65 points as a General Accountant after getting my invite on 27th of Feb. Does anyone know how likely it will be that I will be put through any sort of security check, because I'm not very familiar with the process.


No one knows how likely or unlikely is one with respect to being referred for external security checks.

The process is simple. You apply for visa. Submit all mandatory documents from the attachment list on immi account. Then forget about it. If you have given enough evidence and the processing officers don't need to get your extended security clearance, in two to three months, you will get visa notice on email. If it goes through security checks, it might take up to twelve months.


----------



## Leb

hanali said:


> No one knows how likely or unlikely is one with respect to being referred for external security checks.
> 
> The process is simple. You apply for visa. Submit all mandatory documents from the attachment list on immi account. Then forget about it. If you have given enough evidence and the processing officers don't need to get your extended security clearance, in two to three months, you will get visa notice on email. If it goes through security checks, it might take up to twelve months.


Don't bet on 12 months... My signature is a good prove.


----------



## hanali

Breakwater said:


> Could any one please guide how much period of bank statement (1 year or more) is usually asked by the case officers. Thanks Hanali for you earlier reply.


Give for entire period. Or at least as much as you can arrange. Submit pay slips for same duration. If possible highlight in the bank statement the date and amount you got as salary. It will make job of case officer easy.


----------



## taz_mt

sanazahidkhan said:


> Dear friends i just received the golden email this morning. I had called dibp asking for the progress of my case. She told me the case has been finalized but i might have to send pcc for saudi arabia. And that she will send me the request for saudi pcc in a little while. I said ok and hungup. To my surprise she actually sent me our grant letters!! Thank you all so much for your support. The rest of the june applicants please call dibp and request them....im sure all your cases must be finalized. Good luck!


congrats, finally the june patch is becoming smaller


----------



## expat.ict

owais83 said:


> I never lived in Pakistan , but I went to Mel via ISB , I had the PVC from the airport , it's a free service from govt , no one asked for it at the Mel airport though, no issues , don't worry....


Thanks a lot, glad to know that.........I would just get one from here whatever is the format


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> Don't bet on 12 months... My signature is a good prove.


hahahahhahhahhahaha very true 
Mine is 13 months in External check


----------



## Breakwater

hanali said:


> Give for entire period. Or at least as much as you can arrange. Submit pay slips for same duration. If possible highlight in the bank statement the date and amount you got as salary. It will make job of case officer easy.


Thanks Hanali! I am claiming an experienc of 8 out of last ten years. This means that I have to give bank statement for the last ten years. Is it so?


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> hahahahhahhahhahaha very true
> Mine is 13 months in External check


I am really tired of waiting, my family as well, my ears cannot anymore hear the speaker of the other end of the line saying that my case is still under ESC!!! I don't know why it is taking this much!!! I swear by GOD I am very clean... My fault is only I was born in an HR country and I applied in 2013... I wish I postponed my lodging 4 days only... But who knows... I am really upset of checking my immiaccount every morning... GOD helps us really..


----------



## jeddahksa

I am june applicant too, i will call tonight DIBP and will post my outcome


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> I am really tired of waiting, my family as well, my ears cannot anymore hear the speaker of the other end of the line saying that my case is still under ESC!!! I don't know why it is taking this much!!! I swear by GOD I am very clean... My fault is only I was born in an HR country and I applied in 2013... I wish I postponed my lodging 4 days only... But who knows... I am really upset of checking my immiaccount every morning... GOD helps us really..


Very true, especially when you know nothing wrong with you and still waiting for the security check. I am very shocked actually, my partner heard from people got grant in 8 months and they used to be in jail !!! Can you believe that?

You are Lebanese and you know how is the Syrian system works over there. My partner served and completed his mandatory military service, and has clean history. But still that's not reason for the delay. I couldn't find any good reason for the delay, its indeed mystery


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> Very true, especially when you know nothing wrong with you and still waiting for the security check. I am very shocked actually, my partner heard from people got grant in 8 months and they used to be in jail !!! Can you believe that?
> 
> You are Lebanese and you know how is the Syrian system works over there. My partner served and completed his mandatory military service, and has clean history. But still that's not reason for the delay. I couldn't find any good reason for the delay, its indeed mystery


The problem is that we applied in 2013 when the ESC procedure must gave been different than now. You know I just want to leave this part of the world and start a bew life.


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> The problem is that we applied in 2013 when the ESC procedure must gave been different than now. You know I just want to leave this part of the world and start a bew life.


What did you hear from people about this ESC??? From my side I counted and noted down from the internet and different forums that few people waited from 12 -15 months for the ESC part only! I am really stressed and worried... I really need the grant before Ramadan


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> What did you hear from people about this ESC??? From my side I counted and noted down from the internet and different forums that few people waited from 12 -15 months for the ESC part only! I am really stressed and worried... I really need the grant before Ramadan


My resourses are the same as yours, but simply go back to the forums history an d look at the timelines, you will notice that ESC is still applicable for the HR applicants as team 13 is not missing any 189 applicant but the time for 2015 is less than 2014 which much less than 2013. Which gives signs that the ECS procedure is different now. How and why I do not know. 
Unfortunately, there is nothing to do other than praying and believe that GOD will decide the best timing for us to get the grant.


----------



## hanali

Leb said:


> Don't bet on 12 months... My signature is a good prove.


I don't intend to scare people away by saying any number more than 12 months. Usual time to complete external security checks is I think 12 months max.

Yes there are people who spent well over 2 years for security checks to complete. But majority has lesser time frames.


----------



## mfa

i have general query in relation to ESC , does team 13 also perform "Other particular assessment ( which means Employment verification and other bio-data verificaiton)" OR its only about internal and external security checks related to Personal character ?

is ESC a last step in application processing OR CO waits for ESC then goes to start processing application.


----------



## 733513

Leb said:


> Don't bet on 12 months... My signature is a good prove.


Hi Leb,

Do you know when exactly your case was sent for ESC?


----------



## Khamoshie

jeddahksa said:


> I am june applicant too, i will call tonight DIBP and will post my outcome


I plan to do the same tonight...


----------



## Khamoshie

Khamoshie said:


> I plan to do the same tonight...


Can someone please tell me DIPBs contact #?


----------



## usmansshaikh

sanazahidkhan said:


> Dear friends i just received the golden email this morning. I had called dibp asking for the progress of my case. She told me the case has been finalized but i might have to send pcc for saudi arabia. And that she will send me the request for saudi pcc in a little while. I said ok and hungup. To my surprise she actually sent me our grant letters!! Thank you all so much for your support. The rest of the june applicants please call dibp and request them....im sure all your cases must be finalized. Good luck!


Congratz for your grant...and good luck for your move to Oz land!!


----------



## mah

sanazahidkhan said:


> Dear friends i just received the golden email this morning. I had called dibp asking for the progress of my case. She told me the case has been finalized but i might have to send pcc for saudi arabia. And that she will send me the request for saudi pcc in a little while. I said ok and hungup. To my surprise she actually sent me our grant letters!! Thank you all so much for your support. The rest of the june applicants please call dibp and request them....im sure all your cases must be finalized. Good luck!


Finally , congrats


----------



## Leb

khamoshie said:


> can someone please tell me dipbs contact #?


00 61 7 3136 7000


----------



## furious

*Visa validation issue*

Hi , I am a silent member of the forum. I've got my PR last year. My query is related to visa validation.

I have visited Australia and validated my visa , But my wife and 2 kids have not done it . My wife is pregnant and doctor has advised her not to travel. I have only 2 months left to make initial entry which is not possible at the moment.

I am working in EU and have no plan to move permanently in next 2 years. 

now my question is , If my family has not gone for validation trip. Do i lose my visa also ? i know my wife and kids visas will be cancelled .

if , somehow we take risk and go for validation trip . we will save our visas but later have to apply visa for the baby .

Has someone else faced a similar situation ? what could be the best solution ? What consequences we have to face in future , if i apply visas after settling in Australia for my wife and 3 kids in future.


----------



## taz_mt

people who were planning on calling DIBP today, whats the outcome? please report back.


----------



## jeddahksa

Dear All,

Thanks to ALL Mighty, and prayers of my family and thanks to all beautiful people here on this forum I have received the grant letter today morning  
I called DIBP 9:30 AM Adelaide time, and the agent after looking into the system for my case said to me that ‘”mmm a decision could be made, let me see If I could send an email today” and voila thanks to GOD the grant came today morning 8:05 AM Saudi time : )
It took almost 10 months from the date of lodgment and my IED date is mid-September.

Once again thanks everyone for guidance and help provided, thanks to this forum I found some really good friends too 
Since mid of January 2015 i have not closed this forums tab in my browser and use to press F5 (refresh) at least 4-5 times a day  

Good luck everyone


----------



## rameshkd

jeddahksa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks to ALL Mighty, and prayers of my family and thanks to all beautiful people here on this forum I have received the grant letter today morning
> I called DIBP 9:30 AM Adelaide time, and the agent after looking into the system for my case said to me that ‘”mmm a decision could be made, let me see If I could send an email today” and voila thanks to GOD the grant came today morning 8:05 AM Saudi time : )
> It took almost 10 months from the date of lodgment and my IED date is mid-September.
> 
> Once again thanks everyone for guidance and help provided, thanks to this forum I found some really good friends too
> Since mid of January 2015 i have not closed this forums tab in my browser and use to press F5 (refresh) at least 4-5 times a day
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congratulations mate. The wait is worth it.


----------



## taz_mt

jeddahksa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks to ALL Mighty, and prayers of my family and thanks to all beautiful people here on this forum I have received the grant letter today morning
> I called DIBP 9:30 AM Adelaide time, and the agent after looking into the system for my case said to me that ‘”mmm a decision could be made, let me see If I could send an email today” and voila thanks to GOD the grant came today morning 8:05 AM Saudi time : )
> It took almost 10 months from the date of lodgment and my IED date is mid-September.
> 
> Once again thanks everyone for guidance and help provided, thanks to this forum I found some really good friends too
> Since mid of January 2015 i have not closed this forums tab in my browser and use to press F5 (refresh) at least 4-5 times a day
> 
> Good luck everyone


congrats


----------



## taz_mt

as per tracker
only eight 2014 applicants left , of which 4 are in June


----------



## jeddahksa

I believe June applicants must call now. 



taz_mt said:


> as per tracker
> only eight 2014 applicants left , of which 4 are in June


----------



## hanali

jeddahksa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks to ALL Mighty, and prayers of my family and thanks to all beautiful people here on this forum I have received the grant letter today morning
> I called DIBP 9:30 AM Adelaide time, and the agent after looking into the system for my case said to me that ‘”mmm a decision could be made, let me see If I could send an email today” and voila thanks to GOD the grant came today morning 8:05 AM Saudi time : )
> It took almost 10 months from the date of lodgment and my IED date is mid-September.
> 
> Once again thanks everyone for guidance and help provided, thanks to this forum I found some really good friends too
> Since mid of January 2015 i have not closed this forums tab in my browser and use to press F5 (refresh) at least 4-5 times a day
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congrats. Wish you best for future.


----------



## Khamoshie

jeddahksa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks to ALL Mighty, and prayers of my family and thanks to all beautiful people here on this forum I have received the grant letter today morning
> I called DIBP 9:30 AM Adelaide time, and the agent after looking into the system for my case said to me that ‘”mmm a decision could be made, let me see If I could send an email today” and voila thanks to GOD the grant came today morning 8:05 AM Saudi time : )
> It took almost 10 months from the date of lodgment and my IED date is mid-September.
> 
> Once again thanks everyone for guidance and help provided, thanks to this forum I found some really good friends too
> Since mid of January 2015 i have not closed this forums tab in my browser and use to press F5 (refresh) at least 4-5 times a day
> 
> Good luck everyone


What are you CO's initials?


----------



## jeddahksa

The CO which was assigned to me at the Initial time A P, where as the grant came from CO S B.
Call tonight man, did you called last night or not you live in KSA give me a call, i will guide you if you need any info.




Khamoshie said:


> What are you CO's initials?


----------



## Khamoshie

jeddahksa said:


> The CO which was assigned to me at the Initial time A P, where as the grant came from CO S B.
> Call tonight man, did you called last night or not you live in KSA give me a call, i will guide you if you need any info.


pm ur cell #


----------



## mah

Congrats



jeddahksa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks to ALL Mighty, and prayers of my family and thanks to all beautiful people here on this forum I have received the grant letter today morning
> I called DIBP 9:30 AM Adelaide time, and the agent after looking into the system for my case said to me that ‘”mmm a decision could be made, let me see If I could send an email today” and voila thanks to GOD the grant came today morning 8:05 AM Saudi time : )
> It took almost 10 months from the date of lodgment and my IED date is mid-September.
> 
> Once again thanks everyone for guidance and help provided, thanks to this forum I found some really good friends too
> Since mid of January 2015 i have not closed this forums tab in my browser and use to press F5 (refresh) at least 4-5 times a day
> 
> Good luck everyone


----------



## jfm

jeddahksa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks to ALL Mighty, and prayers of my family and thanks to all beautiful people here on this forum I have received the grant letter today morning
> I called DIBP 9:30 AM Adelaide time, and the agent after looking into the system for my case said to me that ‘”mmm a decision could be made, let me see If I could send an email today” and voila thanks to GOD the grant came today morning 8:05 AM Saudi time : )
> It took almost 10 months from the date of lodgment and my IED date is mid-September.
> 
> Once again thanks everyone for guidance and help provided, thanks to this forum I found some really good friends too
> Since mid of January 2015 i have not closed this forums tab in my browser and use to press F5 (refresh) at least 4-5 times a day
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congrats!! Wish you all the best for the future!


----------



## furious

furious said:


> Hi , I am a silent member of the forum. I've got my PR last year. My query is related to visa validation.
> 
> I have visited Australia and validated my visa , But my wife and 2 kids have not done it . My wife is pregnant and doctor has advised her not to travel. I have only 2 months left to make initial entry which is not possible at the moment.
> 
> I am working in EU and have no plan to move permanently in next 2 years.
> 
> now my question is , If my family has not gone for validation trip. Do i lose my visa also ? i know my wife and kids visas will be cancelled .
> 
> if , somehow we take risk and go for validation trip . we will save our visas but later have to apply visa for the baby .
> 
> Has someone else faced a similar situation ? what could be the best solution ? What consequences we have to face in future , if i apply visas after settling in Australia for my wife and 3 kids in future.





any suggestions ?


----------



## Khamoshie

I finally found the courage inside me to call DIBP today. After a nervous and sleepless night, around 9:30 am Adelaide time I called them, the lady on the other side told me that My application is under external security checks... You can imagine my discomfort... The immediate thing that came to my mind was that now I would have to wait for one year may be more ... I requested her to provide me at least a tentative time frame and she said that it is not possible "As every application is accessed based on its own merits"... with a heavy heart I had to say thank you...

My worst fears had come true...and I could not sleep for the rest of the night... I did not even feel like going to office, at 6:30 KSA time, I finally decided that this is not the end of the world and my time will come soon.. I got up from bed and was getting ready for office, just before leaving home, I don't know why I just logged into my immiaccount.. thinking that I would not be checking the status for a long time ... and to my surprise my application status had changed to Finalized. I almost fainted I checked my email and viola... the golden email was there...  it was sent only an hour after I had the conversation with the nice :eyebrows: lady over the phone.

So there you have it ladies and gentlemen... I'm all set to go in hopes of a better future... It took exactly 10 months and 5 days and the wait was indeed worth every second.

I pray that the remaining forum members get their grants soon.Thank you all for your support especially sanazahidkhan, Leb and JeddahKsa if it weren't for you guys I would never ever have made the call... Cheers and all the best 

My IED is 01 September 2015:second:


----------



## Khamoshie

furious said:


> any suggestions ?


If you family does not make their validation trip your PR will still remain however their's I'm afraid, will be cancelled. And yes if your family somehow manages to make the validation trip now, unless if your newborn is born in OZ, you would later have to add him as a dependent child which takes 14 months at least as per immi website.

Since you have made your validation trip and are not planning to move in the next two years, your best bet in my opinion is to re-apply for your family dependent visa after your child is born, If all goes well, you might be moving with your family after two years. I am really sorry for your situation its quite a mess and hope you find a way out soon. Other forum members, please also provide your advice.... Please also try to consult with a registered MARA agent...


----------



## Khamoshie

jfm said:


> Congrats!! Wish you all the best for the future!


@jfm...You should make the call to DIBP tonight


----------



## jeddahksa

Congrats to you  i sent you my number do call me in any case. Also there is a group on FB where all auzi going ppl share their experience and ask any questions or doubts so do contact me 




Khamoshie said:


> @jfm...You should make the call to DIBP tonight


----------



## taz_mt

Khamoshie said:


> I finally found the courage inside me to call DIBP today. After a nervous and sleepless night, around 9:30 am Adelaide time I called them, the lady on the other side told me that My application is under external security checks... You can imagine my discomfort... The immediate thing that came to my mind was that now I would have to wait for one year may be more ... I requested her to provide me at least a tentative time frame and she said that it is not possible "As every application is accessed based on its own merits"... with a heavy heart I had to say thank you...
> 
> My worst fears had come true...and I could not sleep for the rest of the night... I did not even feel like going to office, at 6:30 KSA time, I finally decided that this is not the end of the world and my time will come soon.. I got up from bed and was getting ready for office, just before leaving home, I don't know why I just logged into my immiaccount.. thinking that I would not be checking the status for a long time ... and to my surprise my application status had changed to Finalized. I almost fainted I checked my email and viola... the golden email was there...  it was sent only an hour after I had the conversation with the nice :eyebrows: lady over the phone.
> 
> So there you have it ladies and gentlemen... I'm all set to go in hopes of a better future... It took exactly 10 months and 5 days and the wait was indeed worth every second.
> 
> I pray that the remaining forum members get their grants soon.Thank you all for your support especially sanazahidkhan, Leb and JeddahKsa if it weren't for you guys I would never ever have made the call... Cheers and all the best
> 
> My IED is 01 September 2015:second:


congrats


----------



## taz_mt

this has been a great week, good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## KitKaat

Khamoshie said:


> I finally found the courage inside me to call DIBP today. After a nervous and sleepless night, around 9:30 am Adelaide time I called them, the lady on the other side told me that My application is under external security checks... You can imagine my discomfort... The immediate thing that came to my mind was that now I would have to wait for one year may be more ... I requested her to provide me at least a tentative time frame and she said that it is not possible "As every application is accessed based on its own merits"... with a heavy heart I had to say thank you...
> 
> My worst fears had come true...and I could not sleep for the rest of the night... I did not even feel like going to office, at 6:30 KSA time, I finally decided that this is not the end of the world and my time will come soon.. I got up from bed and was getting ready for office, just before leaving home, I don't know why I just logged into my immiaccount.. thinking that I would not be checking the status for a long time ... and to my surprise my application status had changed to Finalized. I almost fainted I checked my email and viola... the golden email was there...  it was sent only an hour after I had the conversation with the nice :eyebrows: lady over the phone.
> 
> So there you have it ladies and gentlemen... I'm all set to go in hopes of a better future... It took exactly 10 months and 5 days and the wait was indeed worth every second.
> 
> I pray that the remaining forum members get their grants soon.Thank you all for your support especially sanazahidkhan, Leb and JeddahKsa if it weren't for you guys I would never ever have made the call... Cheers and all the best
> 
> My IED is 01 September 2015:second:



Congratulations !!!! good luck


----------



## samy25

@khamoshiee congrats .. june memeber  ...

so out come is: PLEASE CALL DIBP ALL OF JUNE AND BEFORE JUNE GUYS


----------



## KitKaat

Today after me and my husband have an rough argument over the phone. He called his CO without me knowing and they both discussed the option of submitting a visitor visa. The CO told him "Even if you apply for it, you'll not going to benefit from it..because it will take the same procedures as the 309/100 and it going to take more time." My partner told him is it possible that we might exceed the 20 months waiting mark!! ?? He told him he'll never know, maybe yes maybe no! The CO mentioned that currently we are the oldest application in Cairo and he want ASAP to finalize our application, he told him he'll call him immediately after getting the security check back, so he can get rid of our application! 

R.I.P


----------



## Haresh

*Applying for ICT Business Analyst for Subclass 190*

Hi Guys Please help me out
I am applying for ICT Business Analyst for Subclass 190
I have some queries regarding ACS points

I did my Diploma (DIT) in 2002 and then i have started my job as SQA Engineer in local Software house and in the same year 2002 i get enrolled in (BSCS) in MAJU karachi and finished my Degree of BS in 2009 during this period 2002 to 2015 i on job in Software house and i have around 13 years of experience.

So the question will ACS counts my work experience from 2002 to 2009 and grant some points based on my diploma (DIT) ?

* ICT Business Analyst Qualifications are minimum "Graduation"


----------



## Khamoshie

KitKaat said:


> Today after me and my husband have an rough argument over the phone. He called his CO without me knowing and they both discussed the option of submitting a visitor visa. The CO told him "Even if you apply for it, you'll not going to benefit from it..because it will take the same procedures as the 309/100 and it going to take more time." My partner told him is it possible that we might exceed the 20 months waiting mark!! ?? He told him he'll never know, maybe yes maybe no! The CO mentioned that currently we are the oldest application in Cairo and he want ASAP to finalize our application, he told him he'll call him immediately after getting the security check back, so he can get rid of our application!
> 
> R.I.P


keep you hopes up high sister InshaAllah your time will arrive soon ...


----------



## girlaussie

You are not gonna lose your visa as you validated it. As your wife is advised by GP not to fly then you can ask DIBP to waive her IED which they do in some cases (only apply after IED lapses), for your kids how old are they? Can they travel with you even for a day to validate their visa?

Girl Aussie



furious said:


> now my question is , If my family has not gone for validation trip. Do i lose my visa also ? i know my wife and kids visas will be cancelled .
> 
> if , somehow we take risk and go for validation trip . we will save our visas but later have to apply visa for the baby .
> 
> Has someone else faced a similar situation ? what could be the best solution ? What consequences we have to face in future , if i apply visas after settling in Australia for my wife and 3 kids in future.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

Khamoshie said:


> I finally found the courage inside me to call DIBP today. After a nervous and sleepless night, around 9:30 am Adelaide time I called them, the lady on the other side told me that My application is under external security checks... You can imagine my discomfort... The immediate thing that came to my mind was that now I would have to wait for one year may be more ... I requested her to provide me at least a tentative time frame and she said that it is not possible "As every application is accessed based on its own merits"... with a heavy heart I had to say thank you...
> 
> My worst fears had come true...and I could not sleep for the rest of the night... I did not even feel like going to office, at 6:30 KSA time, I finally decided that this is not the end of the world and my time will come soon.. I got up from bed and was getting ready for office, just before leaving home, I don't know why I just logged into my immiaccount.. thinking that I would not be checking the status for a long time ... and to my surprise my application status had changed to Finalized. I almost fainted I checked my email and viola... the golden email was there...  it was sent only an hour after I had the conversation with the nice :eyebrows: lady over the phone.
> 
> So there you have it ladies and gentlemen... I'm all set to go in hopes of a better future... It took exactly 10 months and 5 days and the wait was indeed worth every second.
> 
> I pray that the remaining forum members get their grants soon.Thank you all for your support especially sanazahidkhan, Leb and JeddahKsa if it weren't for you guys I would never ever have made the call... Cheers and all the best
> 
> My IED is 01 September 2015:second:


Im so excited im makin typo errors hahahaha


----------



## Khamoshie

sanazahidkhan said:


> Im so excited im makin typo errors hahahaha


Tell me about it  I had to spell check my post like a million times...


----------



## hanali

Khamoshie said:


> I finally found the courage inside me to call DIBP today. After a nervous and sleepless night, around 9:30 am Adelaide time I called them, the lady on the other side told me that My application is under external security checks... You can imagine my discomfort... The immediate thing that came to my mind was that now I would have to wait for one year may be more ... I requested her to provide me at least a tentative time frame and she said that it is not possible "As every application is accessed based on its own merits"... with a heavy heart I had to say thank you...
> 
> My worst fears had come true...and I could not sleep for the rest of the night... I did not even feel like going to office, at 6:30 KSA time, I finally decided that this is not the end of the world and my time will come soon.. I got up from bed and was getting ready for office, just before leaving home, I don't know why I just logged into my immiaccount.. thinking that I would not be checking the status for a long time ... and to my surprise my application status had changed to Finalized. I almost fainted I checked my email and viola... the golden email was there...  it was sent only an hour after I had the conversation with the nice :eyebrows: lady over the phone.
> 
> So there you have it ladies and gentlemen... I'm all set to go in hopes of a better future... It took exactly 10 months and 5 days and the wait was indeed worth every second.
> 
> I pray that the remaining forum members get their grants soon.Thank you all for your support especially sanazahidkhan, Leb and JeddahKsa if it weren't for you guys I would never ever have made the call... Cheers and all the best
> 
> My IED is 01 September 2015:second:


Congrats. Wish you best for future.


----------



## cmfarhan

These days visa grants are again very slow. ? Does anyone get grant today?


----------



## taz_mt

cmfarhan said:


> These days visa grants are again very slow. ? Does anyone get grant today?


dude? hello? r u even reading other people's posts here?


----------



## cmfarhan

Why


----------



## cmfarhan

In the tracker i found only one person update the grant date.


----------



## ma75500

*aussieman*

Hello all ,

I m one of the silent reader in this forum and after a long long wait i finally decided to share my problem with all of you ... I was doing BBA and got a credit transfer .Therefore i completed my degree from Australia in nov 2012...While i was studying i got married and applied for spouse visa . Me and my wife went to Australia after my studies got finished ,just for enjoyment and finally left Australia in march 2013 .then I applied for visa 189 on 25 Dec 2013,i just added me and my wife in application . Case officer was assigned in feb 2014 .Then she requested some documents and i submitted them on time. I requested case officer to add my daughter . Things were going smooth.Team 13 contacted me regarding some details and i provided them .my CO informed me that certain checks are started on my application .i had an idea (thanks to this forum) that my application is undergoing security checks .After some time i contacted IGIS. They replied that i need to wait till my application completes 12 month time. .In Jan 2015 i launched a complain .I received a reply that my application is cleared and sent back to dibp. The day i received a reply from IGIS , i also got an email from dibp to submit AFP and Pakistani police certificates . I submitted all the police certificates by 4th march 2015. On 6th march 2015 i received an email from CO brisbane that we have your PCC and now my application continues routine verification and assesment .After that i called 2-3 times for current status but everytime same response you have to wait please b patient nothing got updated. 
I am worried  SENIORS PLEASE ADVICE ME WHAT TO DO .WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY APPLICATION AND WHAT IS MEANT BY ROUTINE VERIFICATION AND ASSESSMENT  PLEASE PRAY FOR ME ((
I PRAY THAT PEOPLE WHO ARE WAITING , GET SPEEDY GRANTS


----------



## hanali

taz_mt said:


> dude? hello? r u even reading other people's posts here?


The dude is busy somewhere else!


----------



## jfm

Khamoshie said:


> I finally found the courage inside me to call DIBP today. After a nervous and sleepless night, around 9:30 am Adelaide time I called them, the lady on the other side told me that My application is under external security checks... You can imagine my discomfort... The immediate thing that came to my mind was that now I would have to wait for one year may be more ... I requested her to provide me at least a tentative time frame and she said that it is not possible "As every application is accessed based on its own merits"... with a heavy heart I had to say thank you...
> 
> My worst fears had come true...and I could not sleep for the rest of the night... I did not even feel like going to office, at 6:30 KSA time, I finally decided that this is not the end of the world and my time will come soon.. I got up from bed and was getting ready for office, just before leaving home, I don't know why I just logged into my immiaccount.. thinking that I would not be checking the status for a long time ... and to my surprise my application status had changed to Finalized. I almost fainted I checked my email and viola... the golden email was there...  it was sent only an hour after I had the conversation with the nice :eyebrows: lady over the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it ladies and gentlemen... I'm all set to go in hopes of a better future... It took exactly 10 months and 5 days and the wait was indeed worth every second.
> 
> I pray that the remaining forum members get their grants soon.Thank you all for your support especially sanazahidkhan, Leb and JeddahKsa if it weren't for you guys I would never ever have made the call... Cheers and all the best
> 
> My IED is 01 September 2015:second:


Congrats and wish you all the best for the future!!


----------



## samy25

ma75500 said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> I m one of the silent reader in this forum and after a long long wait i finally decided to share my problem with all of you ... I was doing BBA and got a credit transfer .Therefore i completed my degree from Australia in nov 2012...While i was studying i got married and applied for spouse visa . Me and my wife went to Australia after my studies got finished ,just for enjoyment and finally left Australia in march 2013 .then I applied for visa 189 on 25 Dec 2013,i just added me and my wife in application . Case officer was assigned in feb 2014 .Then she requested some documents and i submitted them on time. I requested case officer to add my daughter . Things were going smooth.Team 13 contacted me regarding some details and i provided them .my CO informed me that certain checks are started on my application .i had an idea (thanks to this forum) that my application is undergoing security checks .After some time i contacted IGIS. They replied that i need to wait till my application completes 12 month time. .In Jan 2015 i launched a complain .I received a reply that my application is cleared and sent back to dibp. The day i received a reply from IGIS , i also got an email from dibp to submit AFP and Pakistani police certificates . I submitted all the police certificates by 4th march 2015. On 6th march 2015 i received an email from CO brisbane that we have your PCC and now my application continues routine verification and assesment .After that i called 2-3 times for current status but everytime same response you have to wait please b patient nothing got updated.
> I am worried  SENIORS PLEASE ADVICE ME WHAT TO DO .WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY APPLICATION AND WHAT IS MEANT BY ROUTINE VERIFICATION AND ASSESSMENT  PLEASE PRAY FOR ME ((
> I PRAY THAT PEOPLE WHO ARE WAITING , GET SPEEDY GRANTS


please do not worry as CO didnt raise any issue against ur case. Few 2013 applications are still with DIBP and they are waiting for the grant . many of us calls many time including me and every time we get different routine response from DIBP and we also always asked to be patient from CO. and finally one fine day we get the grant

i repeat it seems from your post that their is nothing wrong with application, we all have been through this anxiety. inshaAlLAh you will get it soon.


----------



## samy25

cmfarhan said:


> In the tracker i found only one person update the grant date.


lately tracker has been so GREEN. and u saying only one....


----------



## Knowman

Hi Everyone, I had received an email from Adelaide Team 2 and was asked for PCC and meds...my confusion here is whether the CO is yet to be assigned ? I mean i have submitted all the requested docs, do i wait for the CO to get assigned ?


Thanks.


----------



## ma75500

samy25 said:


> please do not worry as CO didnt raise any issue against ur case. Few 2013 applications are still with DIBP and they are waiting for the grant . many of us calls many time including me and every time we get different routine response from DIBP and we also always asked to be patient from CO. and finally one fine day we get the grant
> 
> i repeat it seems from your post that their is nothing wrong with application, we all have been through this anxiety. inshaAlLAh you will get it soon.



Dear Samy25 

Thankyou for your msg . All i am worried is bcoz i think ESC is the last step but in my case after ESC what kind of verification and assesment are they doing ??? ((
Need your prayers buddy


----------



## ma75500

ma75500 said:


> hello all ,
> 
> i m one of the silent reader in this forum and after a long long wait i finally decided to share my problem with all of you ... I was doing bba and got a credit transfer .therefore i completed my degree from australia in nov 2012...while i was studying i got married and applied for spouse visa . Me and my wife went to australia after my studies got finished ,just for enjoyment and finally left australia in march 2013 .then i applied for visa 189 on 25 dec 2013,i just added me and my wife in application . Case officer was assigned in feb 2014 .then she requested some documents and i submitted them on time. I requested case officer to add my daughter . Things were going smooth.team 13 contacted me regarding some details and i provided them .my co informed me that certain checks are started on my application .i had an idea (thanks to this forum) that my application is undergoing security checks .after some time i contacted igis. They replied that i need to wait till my application completes 12 month time. .in jan 2015 i launched a complain .i received a reply that my application is cleared and sent back to dibp. The day i received a reply from igis , i also got an email from dibp to submit afp and pakistani police certificates . I submitted all the police certificates by 4th march 2015. On 6th march 2015 i received an email from co brisbane that we have your pcc and now my application continues routine verification and assesment .after that i called 2-3 times for current status but everytime same response you have to wait please b patient nothing got updated.
> I am worried  seniors please advice me what to do .what is wrong with my application and what is meant by routine verification and assessment  please pray for me ((
> i pray that people who are waiting , get speedy grants




any other advices please ?????


----------



## mah

ma75500 said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> I m one of the silent reader in this forum and after a long long wait i finally decided to share my problem with all of you ... I was doing BBA and got a credit transfer .Therefore i completed my degree from Australia in nov 2012...While i was studying i got married and applied for spouse visa . Me and my wife went to Australia after my studies got finished ,just for enjoyment and finally left Australia in march 2013 .then I applied for visa 189 on 25 Dec 2013,i just added me and my wife in application . Case officer was assigned in feb 2014 .Then she requested some documents and i submitted them on time. I requested case officer to add my daughter . Things were going smooth.Team 13 contacted me regarding some details and i provided them .my CO informed me that certain checks are started on my application .i had an idea (thanks to this forum) that my application is undergoing security checks .After some time i contacted IGIS. They replied that i need to wait till my application completes 12 month time. .In Jan 2015 i launched a complain .I received a reply that my application is cleared and sent back to dibp. The day i received a reply from IGIS , i also got an email from dibp to submit AFP and Pakistani police certificates . I submitted all the police certificates by 4th march 2015. On 6th march 2015 i received an email from CO brisbane that we have your PCC and now my application continues routine verification and assesment .After that i called 2-3 times for current status but everytime same response you have to wait please b patient nothing got updated.
> I am worried  SENIORS PLEASE ADVICE ME WHAT TO DO .WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY APPLICATION AND WHAT IS MEANT BY ROUTINE VERIFICATION AND ASSESSMENT  PLEASE PRAY FOR ME ((
> I PRAY THAT PEOPLE WHO ARE WAITING , GET SPEEDY GRANTS


Checks sometimes take longer than we expect.


----------



## ma75500

mah said:


> Checks sometimes take longer than we expect.


Thankyou MAH for your message ...please remember me in your prayers


----------



## hanali

Knowman said:


> Hi Everyone, I had received an email from Adelaide Team 2 and was asked for PCC and meds...my confusion here is whether the CO is yet to be assigned ? I mean i have submitted all the requested docs, do i wait for the CO to get assigned ?
> 
> Thanks.


Provide whatever asked by team. If everything is complete and you are not subject to external security checks you will be getting grant soon.


----------



## Leb

ma75500 said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> I m one of the silent reader in this forum and after a long long wait i finally decided to share my problem with all of you ... I was doing BBA and got a credit transfer .Therefore i completed my degree from Australia in nov 2012...While i was studying i got married and applied for spouse visa . Me and my wife went to Australia after my studies got finished ,just for enjoyment and finally left Australia in march 2013 .then I applied for visa 189 on 25 Dec 2013,i just added me and my wife in application . Case officer was assigned in feb 2014 .Then she requested some documents and i submitted them on time. I requested case officer to add my daughter . Things were going smooth.Team 13 contacted me regarding some details and i provided them .my CO informed me that certain checks are started on my application .i had an idea (thanks to this forum) that my application is undergoing security checks .After some time i contacted IGIS. They replied that i need to wait till my application completes 12 month time. .In Jan 2015 i launched a complain .I received a reply that my application is cleared and sent back to dibp. The day i received a reply from IGIS , i also got an email from dibp to submit AFP and Pakistani police certificates . I submitted all the police certificates by 4th march 2015. On 6th march 2015 i received an email from CO brisbane that we have your PCC and now my application continues routine verification and assesment .After that i called 2-3 times for current status but everytime same response you have to wait please b patient nothing got updated.
> I am worried  SENIORS PLEASE ADVICE ME WHAT TO DO .WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY APPLICATION AND WHAT IS MEANT BY ROUTINE VERIFICATION AND ASSESSMENT  PLEASE PRAY FOR ME ((
> I PRAY THAT PEOPLE WHO ARE WAITING , GET SPEEDY GRANTS


Your case is very similar to mine, except that I did not have the guts to complaint to IGIS; I did call many times, the last time was on 2 or 3 April, they told me that the ESC is still ongoing despite the fact that team 13 contacted me on 24 feb. 2015 (after being silent one year) asking me to provide phone numbers and emails of two of my brothers living in Aussie which I considered the end of overseas ESC... 
I think the procedure of 2013 applicants is quite longer than others but do not worry as long as we are clean and our papers are genuine we have nothing to worry about. I always recall a friend of mine who waited 17.5 months to receive his grant telling me: It may be late but the good thing is that the visa is secured. So don't worry you are in the last quarter of the last mile.


----------



## jakb

Knowman said:


> Hi Everyone, I had received an email from Adelaide Team 2 and was asked for PCC and meds...my confusion here is whether the CO is yet to be assigned ? I mean i have submitted all the requested docs, do i wait for the CO to get assigned ?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Knowman

I was also contacted by adelaide team 2 and you must have got to attachments with the mail. One asking for additional info and the other one with the checklist of required docs. If you read those attachments carefully your co name should be there :eyebrows:


----------



## jfm

Today contacted DIBP regarding my case status. The lady on the phone said I should write an email first and then wait for seven days. So this time calling did not work well for me. Hoping for the best Insha-ALLAH!!


----------



## expat.ict

I have a question, I have got Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI) 189 VISA...
In the grant notice it says *Visa conditions: NIL*

My company here in malaysia sending me to Australia for work, a 2 days task that require Network maintenance at Malaysian consulate in Melbourne.

Now I as a Pakistani National can use this Visa and just go there and do the task and can come back right?? Do I need to inform anything to immigartion officer at airport desk? if they ask anything should I just say i am validating my visa or tell that i m going to work on this task?? On 189 visa we can work right and no need for prior work permit right??


----------



## Leb

expat.ict said:


> I have a question, I have got Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI) 189 VISA...
> In the grant notice it says *Visa conditions: NIL*
> 
> My company here in malaysia sending me to Australia for work, a 2 days task that require Network maintenance at Malaysian consulate in Melbourne.
> 
> Now I as a Pakistani National can use this Visa and just go there and do the task and can come back right?? Do I need to inform anything to immigartion officer at airport desk? if they ask anything should I just say i am validating my visa or tell that i m going to work on this task?? On 189 visa we can work right and no need for prior work permit right??


You have the full right to enter and work, you don't have to say anything in the airport, they will just ask for for the visa type... your entry will do the validation... Then you can complete your mission and come back to your company.


----------



## expat.ict

Leb said:


> You have the full right to enter and work, you don't have to say anything in the airport, they will just ask for for the visa type... your entry will do the validation... Then you can complete your mission and come back to your company.


Thank you!!


----------



## Knowman

hanali said:


> Provide whatever asked by team. If everything is complete and you are not subject to external security checks you will be getting grant soon.


Yes everything provided, medicals also done.....Thanks Ali


----------



## Knowman

jakb said:


> Hi Knowman
> 
> I was also contacted by adelaide team 2 and you must have got to attachments with the mail. One asking for additional info and the other one with the checklist of required docs. If you read those attachments carefully your co name should be there :eyebrows:



That's very much correct , Thanks JAKB


----------



## Leo1986

i dont know if that mean any thing 

but today my application status became ( Assessment in progress ) while it was before ( processing ) , and the last update date remain with no change 

:juggle:


----------



## Leb

Leo1986 said:


> i dont know if that mean any thing
> 
> but today my application status became ( Assessment in progress ) while it was before ( processing ) , and the last update date remain with no change
> 
> :juggle:


I've checked mine, the same happend here, I think it is either because of the routine system maintenance or they just upgraded their system... In all cases no news. 

Good luck


----------



## mfa

Leo1986 said:


> i dont know if that mean any thing
> 
> but today my application status became ( Assessment in progress ) while it was before ( processing ) , and the last update date remain with no change
> 
> :juggle:


Great Observation, you are almost there


----------



## Leb

mfa said:


> Great Observation, you are almost there


Do u mean yours is not the same? Did you checked it today? 

I hope your expectation is correct.


----------



## hammadans1984

*@hanali*

Can you give me your cell number or email address, I want to discuss something about getting income tax certificate.


Regards


----------



## hanali

Knowman said:


> Yes everything provided, medicals also done.....Thanks Ali


Then no worries. Just relax and continue your normal life.


----------



## hanali

ma75500 said:


> any other advices please ?????


You need to understand that nothing is wrong with your application.

Next thing is some people now and all people in good old days were referred for external security verification who were nationals of high risk countries.

These external processes were initiated based on some rules which we don't know. And the results took long times to come back from respective agencies and maybe DIAC had no efficient mechanism for tracking. People had to wait longer times and had to poke IGIS and case officers repeatedly.

Since recent times processes have improved and I think became much more efficient. Hence grants are flowing quicker than before. Based on individual uniqueness of applicants the grants may come earlier or later. But grants will come for everyone.


----------



## SamSyd

*Medical & PCC*

Hi all.

I've been assigned a CO and she has asked me to provide almost everything, including medical and PCC. I want to submit everything else except for medical and PCC because (a) I have to get one PCC from Pakistan and one from UK which might take a while, (b) I've read on this forum that these 2 things should be submitted in the end so that you get more time for first entry, etc.

Is it ok if I submit everything else except medical and PCC at this moment?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Leb

Leo1986 said:


> does any one had any previous experience with General Skilled Migration - Adelaide - Team 3


They are all similar as long as they are visa officers not team 13.


----------



## taz_mt

Leo1986 said:


> does any one had any previous experience with General Skilled Migration - Adelaide - Team 3


doesn't matter.. just relax and wait.


----------



## mhm6078

SamSyd said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've been assigned a CO and she has asked me to provide almost everything, including medical and PCC. I want to submit everything else except for medical and PCC because (a) I have to get one PCC from Pakistan and one from UK which might take a while, (b) I've read on this forum that these 2 things should be submitted in the end so that you get more time for first entry, etc.
> 
> Is it ok if I submit everything else except medical and PCC at this moment?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


it is in your interest to provide everything that she has asked for my friend. if you feel you may not be able to provide something within 28 days, ask for an extension.


----------



## inaamak

Hi Guys, I got my medicals and PCC submitted on 30th March 2014 and i guess that it is ESC that we are waiting for. Can we do any thing to expedite ESC. I read something about FBI and launching complains at IGIS. I am a GSM 175 case so it has been five years but i think its close to finishing. Any one who can guide, much obliged. I find most people very luck who are getting things done in a year or two and people fretting on not so much time. Good luck to those who are waiting.


----------



## gullu

inaamak said:


> Hi Guys, I got my medicals and PCC submitted on 30th March 2014 and i guess that it is ESC that we are waiting for. Can we do any thing to expedite ESC. I read something about FBI and launching complains at IGIS. I am a GSM 175 case so it has been five years but i think its close to finishing. Any one who can guide, much obliged. I find most people very luck who are getting things done in a year or two and people fretting on not so much time. Good luck to those who are waiting.


Current processing time is two to three month. For reference please check High Risk applicants tracking sheet in my signature. Also update you signature with you detailed timeline. I will help us to understand your case.


----------



## inaamak

GSM 175 (Cat 5)

Paper Application : March 2010
PCC and Meds: May 2014


----------



## nonee17

gullu said:


> Current processing time is two to three month. For reference please check High Risk applicants tracking sheet in my signature. Also update you signature with you detailed timeline. I will help us to understand your case.


Hi gullu, 

I have lodge my application on 2nd April 2015, in how much time should i expect to have my CO allocated to me ?? :fingerscrossed:

What does your experience say ?


----------



## nonee17

inaamak said:


> GSM 175 (Cat 5)
> 
> Paper Application : March 2010
> PCC and Meds: May 2014


Hi Inaam,

I wish you best of luck and really appreciate your patience !!!


----------



## gullu

nonee17 said:


> Hi gullu,
> 
> I have lodge my application on 2nd April 2015, in how much time should i expect to have my CO allocated to me ?? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> What does your experience say ?


Anytime between May 18, 2015 to June 01, 2015. As per current trend CO allocates between 45 to 60 day. If you upload everything including PCC and Medicals then you can expect a direct grant instead of CO allocation. Follow case tracker sheets for better understanding.


----------



## gullu

inaamak said:


> GSM 175 (Cat 5)
> 
> Paper Application : March 2010
> PCC and Meds: May 2014


Did you call to DIBP regarding ESC? If not, then call once and ask them regarding status of your application.


----------



## cfuture

Hello All, 

I am contacted by the GSM Brisbane today, asking for the information below:

1. Clarify travel to Pakistan (Actually there was a typo in the dates. Now, how to provide this information? Is there a separate form which i need to fill & upload or just reply via email?) 

2. Form 1221 (Although, i submitted Form 80 but they are asking for 1221 as well. They are asking to fill up all international travel details in 1221, but i do not see any such section in this form which ask us to fill travel details. How to fill this info?)

3. Polio Vaccination Certificate (Since i stayed in Pakistan for more than 28 days, so i need to provide this certificate. Any idea from where i can do it in Singapore?)

4. Should i acknowledge the email now or after uploading all the required information?

Thanks,


----------



## SamSyd

Anyone please??


----------



## cfuture

SamSyd said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've been assigned a CO and she has asked me to provide almost everything, including medical and PCC. I want to submit everything else except for medical and PCC because (a) I have to get one PCC from Pakistan and one from UK which might take a while, (b) I've read on this forum that these 2 things should be submitted in the end so that you get more time for first entry, etc.
> 
> Is it ok if I submit everything else except medical and PCC at this moment?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For Police Certificate, if you think it may take longer, you can inform CO for the same and ask for the extension ... 

For Medical, not sure how long you can hold it .. may be wait till 28th day or ask the extension for this as well :S .. but you should have a solid reason


----------



## mah

cfuture said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am contacted by the GSM Brisbane today, asking for the information below:
> 
> 1. Clarify travel to Pakistan (Actually there was a typo in the dates. Now, how to provide this information? Is there a separate form which i need to fill & upload or just reply via email?)
> 
> 2. Form 1221 (Although, i submitted Form 80 but they are asking for 1221 as well. They are asking to fill up all international travel details in 1221, but i do not see any such section in this form which ask us to fill travel details. How to fill this info?)
> 
> 3. Polio Vaccination Certificate (Since i stayed in Pakistan for more than 28 days, so i need to provide this certificate. Any idea from where i can do it in Singapore?)
> 
> 4. Should i acknowledge the email now or after uploading all the required information?
> 
> Thanks,


1. corrections form required
2. Don't worry, do what CO asked
3. Get PVC from any clinic / Hospital, one hour job
4. should update CO before 28 days over.


----------



## Knowman

GRANT GRANT GRANT !!!
Yes guys got the Grant today.........It was a very quick one for me......yesterday only i got confirmation that medicals have been uploaded.
I thank each and every one in this forum, even though my case was handled by the agent but this forum has always helped me with my doubts.....
Thanks everyone once again and wish all of you out there BEST WISHES.......:first:


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Hi everybody! Can anyone guide me about getting job in Australia? Can I start applying online?


----------



## rahimvrani

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Hi everybody! Can anyone guide me about getting job in Australia? Can I start applying online?


Hi Zahra,

you need to reach australia first then start applying for the job.

for everyday job listing keep looking at SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site


----------



## KitKaat

Knowman said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT !!!
> Yes guys got the Grant today.........It was a very quick one for me......yesterday only i got confirmation that medicals have been uploaded.
> I thank each and every one in this forum, even though my case was handled by the agent but this forum has always helped me with my doubts.....
> Thanks everyone once again and wish all of you out there BEST WISHES.......:first:


Congratulations !! Lucky...


----------



## cfuture

mah said:


> 1. corrections form required
> 2. Don't worry, do what CO asked
> 3. Get PVC from any clinic / Hospital, one hour job
> 4. should update CO before 28 days over.


You mean to say Form 1023 (Notification to incorrect answers)?
Form 1221 do not have international travel details option. So, how should i enter this information?


----------



## taz_mt

Knowman said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT !!!
> Yes guys got the Grant today.........It was a very quick one for me......yesterday only i got confirmation that medicals have been uploaded.
> I thank each and every one in this forum, even though my case was handled by the agent but this forum has always helped me with my doubts.....
> Thanks everyone once again and wish all of you out there BEST WISHES.......:first:


well done, congrats


----------



## hanali

Knowman said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT !!!
> Yes guys got the Grant today.........It was a very quick one for me......yesterday only i got confirmation that medicals have been uploaded.
> I thank each and every one in this forum, even though my case was handled by the agent but this forum has always helped me with my doubts.....
> Thanks everyone once again and wish all of you out there BEST WISHES.......:first:


Congrats...


----------



## Leo1986

can you please provide me with this team 
phone numbers 

Team 3 - General Skilled Migration - Adelaide


----------



## SamSyd

cfuture said:


> For Police Certificate, if you think it may take longer, you can inform CO for the same and ask for the extension ...
> 
> For Medical, not sure how long you can hold it .. may be wait till 28th day or ask the extension for this as well :S .. but you should have a solid reason


Thanx a lot for your help!


----------



## SamSyd

mhm6078 said:


> it is in your interest to provide everything that she has asked for my friend. if you feel you may not be able to provide something within 28 days, ask for an extension.


Thanks very much for your advice. I think I should ask for an extension.


----------



## akashif

Dear Brothers and sisters, 

We have to do medicals for my newborn in Lahore. Can someone please advise which place is better. We called WILCARE and they said it would cost around 18,000 PKR, on the contrary we contacted IOM and they said it would cost only 4,200. Then when we wanted to book an appointment, IOM's cell numbers are switched off and their UAN number is not being answered. Any guidance in this regards will be highly appreciated if someone has experience in doing meds in lahore.

Regards.


----------



## girlaussie

Contact them electronically, mention the earliest date/time for medical examination including visa type, full contact details:

[email protected]

You should get a reply from them soon. 

Girl Aussie



akashif said:


> Dear Brothers and sisters,
> 
> We have to do medicals for my newborn in Lahore. Can someone please advise which place is better. We called WILCARE and they said it would cost around 18,000 PKR, on the contrary we contacted IOM and they said it would cost only 4,200. Then when we wanted to book an appointment, IOM's cell numbers are switched off and their UAN number is not being answered. Any guidance in this regards will be highly appreciated if someone has experience in doing meds in lahore.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## girlaussie

Have you got 28 days to submit these docs including medical/PCC? If yes, then you just can't submit 1/2docs now & PCC/med later. Unless you have a real reason for not submitting your docs/med/PCC within the time frame then do contact your CO beforehand. 

As far as UK PCC is concerned, it's all online now & applicants do get their Certificate in max 20 days.

Girl Aussie



SamSyd said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've been assigned a CO and she has asked me to provide almost everything, including medical and PCC. I want to submit everything else except for medical and PCC because (a) I have to get one PCC from Pakistan and one from UK which might take a while, (b) I've read on this forum that these 2 things should be submitted in the end so that you get more time for first entry, etc.
> 
> Is it ok if I submit everything else except medical and PCC at this moment?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## akashif

Thanks Girl Aussie. I have sent them an email. Let's see when they get back.




girlaussie said:


> Contact them electronically, mention the earliest date/time for medical examination including visa type, full contact details:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> You should get a reply from them soon.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## girlaussie

No worries. 

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie



akashif said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie. I have sent them an email. Let's see when they get back.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

How to get updated Excell sheet of HR (Pakistani) Applicants DIBC Timelines?


----------



## samy25

Zahra Nasreen said:


> How to get updated Excell sheet of HR (Pakistani) Applicants DIBC Timelines?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13-NTwfjK_LalCj1laEQ0CBBxBhokAPPMH4RAjGRVUyw/edit


----------



## samy25

inaamak said:


> GSM 175 (Cat 5)
> 
> Paper Application : March 2010
> PCC and Meds: May 2014


inaam you should call DIBP asap. keep all info handy and then call them around 4:30 am pakistani time. 

i forget the number, some one will for sure provide you , it is a direct number with no waiting time. along with all info if they email you ever there is a reference number in subject line. you also should provide them too


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

samy25 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13-NTwfjK_LalCj1laEQ0CBBxBhokAPPMH4RAjGRVUyw/edit


Thanks! I got it.


----------



## jeddahksa

Its good to see load of grant in the tracker file


----------



## BOLT

Dear All

With the Grace of Allah, we have been granted visa. 

It was a long long journey but finally has got it. I lodged a formal complaint on 13 March 2015 and really feel this moved them, but there is one difficulty.

Now, the difficulty is that I have very very little time for my first entry. Just a month. Pray I am able to manage this. So can someone answer me following few questions?

1. Can dependents travel to validate visa without primary applicant?
2. What if dependents travel and primary applicant is unable to enter before FED?

I would appreciate any help and suggest all to push their COs. Specially KitKat, consider lodging a complaint.


----------



## gullu

BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> With the Grace of Allah, we have been granted visa.
> 
> It was a long long journey but finally has got it. I lodged a formal complaint on 13 March 2015 and really feel this moved them, but there is one difficulty.
> 
> Now, the difficulty is that I have very very little time for my first entry. Just a month. Pray I am able to manage this. So can someone answer me following few questions?
> 
> 1. Can dependents travel to validate visa without primary applicant?
> 2. What if dependents travel and primary applicant is unable to enter before FED?
> 
> I would appreciate any help and suggest all to push their COs. Specially KitKat, consider lodging a complaint.


Congratulations!!

Answer to your queries.

1. Yes
2. Dependents visa will be validated and primary applicant visa will be expired.


----------



## BOLT

Thank you for quick reply.

In that scenario, what is the way out? I am mean how to manage expired visa assuming if primary applicant can't make it before FED?




gullu said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Answer to your queries.
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. Dependents visa will be validated and primary applicant visa will be expired.


----------



## gullu

BOLT said:


> Thank you for quick reply.
> 
> In that scenario, what is the way out? I am mean how to manage expired visa assuming if primary applicant can't make it before FED?


You have to make it in any case. Expired visa cannot be activated and you will have to go through complete again. You can ask CO to extend this deadline but in 99% cases, they don't entertain such requests.


----------



## taz_mt

BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> With the Grace of Allah, we have been granted visa.
> 
> It was a long long journey but finally has got it. I lodged a formal complaint on 13 March 2015 and really feel this moved them, but there is one difficulty.
> 
> Now, the difficulty is that I have very very little time for my first entry. Just a month. Pray I am able to manage this. So can someone answer me following few questions?
> 
> 1. Can dependents travel to validate visa without primary applicant?
> 2. What if dependents travel and primary applicant is unable to enter before FED?
> 
> I would appreciate any help and suggest all to push their COs. Specially KitKat, consider lodging a complaint.


congrats , dude. best news. bro do whatever u can to make the validation trip.. you have spent too much time for this to let it go for a waste now... make that trip.


----------



## BOLT

Thanks and yes, this is what I intend to do. 

Please pray.




taz_mt said:


> congrats , dude. best news. bro do whatever u can to make the validation trip.. you have spent too much time for this to let it go for a waste now... make that trip.


----------



## ibfij

Waow!!! congratulations and best of luck for your future. May you never have to wait for any blessing ever again and they're showered on you without delay.

I've been introduced to this thread a couple of days back and mayn!!! are you guys patient or patient .... too much wait you guys had to (still have to) endure. I wish all the best to the remaining ones who are still waiting. May their wait end and all of em get their grants



BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> With the Grace of Allah, we have been granted visa.
> 
> It was a long long journey but finally has got it. I lodged a formal complaint on 13 March 2015 and really feel this moved them, but there is one difficulty.
> 
> Now, the difficulty is that I have very very little time for my first entry. Just a month. Pray I am able to manage this. So can someone answer me following few questions?
> 
> 1. Can dependents travel to validate visa without primary applicant?
> 2. What if dependents travel and primary applicant is unable to enter before FED?
> 
> I would appreciate any help and suggest all to push their COs. Specially KitKat, consider lodging a complaint.


----------



## 733513

BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> With the Grace of Allah, we have been granted visa.
> 
> It was a long long journey but finally has got it. I lodged a formal complaint on 13 March 2015 and really feel this moved them, but there is one difficulty.
> 
> Now, the difficulty is that I have very very little time for my first entry. Just a month. Pray I am able to manage this. So can someone answer me following few questions?
> 
> 1. Can dependents travel to validate visa without primary applicant?
> 2. What if dependents travel and primary applicant is unable to enter before FED?
> 
> I would appreciate any help and suggest all to push their COs. Specially KitKat, consider lodging a complaint.


Oyeee hooyeee 

Very very very warm congratulations buddy. All the best!

When you get over the Adrenaline rush, can you please share with us about the formal complaint procedure and how did that all went through?

Once again.. very very very happy for you! Thanks for updating all of us.


----------



## KitKaat

BOLT .. I just saw your post ... OMG...OMG.... I am very very happy for you !!!!! FINALLY the wait is over for you !!!!! Good luck buddy for your future in Australia and please make that move/entry very quickly


----------



## jfm

BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> With the Grace of Allah, we have been granted visa.
> 
> It was a long long journey but finally has got it. I lodged a formal complaint on 13 March 2015 and really feel this moved them, but there is one difficulty.
> 
> Now, the difficulty is that I have very very little time for my first entry. Just a month. Pray I am able to manage this. So can someone answer me following few questions?
> 
> 1. Can dependents travel to validate visa without primary applicant?
> 2. What if dependents travel and primary applicant is unable to enter before FED?
> 
> I would appreciate any help and suggest all to push their COs. Specially KitKat, consider lodging a complaint.


Congrats!! Wish you all the best for the future!


----------



## samy25

BOLT said:


> Thanks and yes, this is what I intend to do.
> 
> Please pray.


congratulations and yes go for it....

Do any thing you can and take secondary applicants with u.. spend and hour there and come back  but must go before the date


----------



## samy25

sugarboy said:


> Oyeee hooyeee
> 
> Very very very warm congratulations buddy. All the best!
> 
> When you get over the Adrenaline rush, can you please share with us about the formal complaint procedure and how did that all went through?
> 
> Once again.. very very very happy for you! Thanks for updating all of us.


sugarboy did u get urz...?


----------



## 733513

samy25 said:


> sugarboy did u get urz...?


Nopes 

Applied on Dec 2013 - Still waiting.


----------



## samy25

sugarboy said:


> Nopes
> 
> Applied on Dec 2013 - Still waiting.


time is now...  inshaALLAH within a month you will get it


----------



## olways

BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> With the Grace of Allah, we have been granted visa.
> 
> It was a long long journey but finally has got it. I lodged a formal complaint on 13 March 2015 and really feel this moved them, but there is one difficulty.
> 
> Now, the difficulty is that I have very very little time for my first entry. Just a month. Pray I am able to manage this. So can someone answer me following few questions?
> 
> 1. Can dependents travel to validate visa without primary applicant?
> 2. What if dependents travel and primary applicant is unable to enter before FED?
> 
> I would appreciate any help and suggest all to push their COs. Specially KitKat, consider lodging a complaint.


Alhamdullilah. Congratulations BOLT. You have waited for long bro. Now, it is time to pack your stuff and get ready for long journey. All the best in your future endeavors.


----------



## nonee17

ibfij said:


> Waow!!! congratulations and best of luck for your future. May you never have to wait for any blessing ever again and they're showered on you without delay.
> 
> I've been introduced to this thread a couple of days back and mayn!!! are you guys patient or patient .... too much wait you guys had to (still have to) endure. I wish all the best to the remaining ones who are still waiting. May their wait end and all of em get their grants


Hi ibfij,

Have you assigned with the CO or still waiting ? I have applied on 2nd april so appreciate if you can keep me posted once you assigned a CO !

From your sign looks like you have already front loaded everything :confused2:


----------



## BOLT

Thank you so much 

The complaint can be done on this website. They move at whatever stage they are. Actually for some reasons they were just sitting on my case. When I lodged complaint, they started working, at least faster than before  I had feedbacks from various sides, like contacting my relatives in Australia.

https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/services/services-form.htm

However, one must find out odds of complaining, they are also humans after all. CO could have given me some grace months for FED but she did not, may be because of complaint pressures.

I had scheduled an appointment with lawyer in Sydney tomorrow (of course through relatives) but I suppose it is not required now.





sugarboy said:


> Oyeee hooyeee
> 
> Very very very warm congratulations buddy. All the best!
> 
> When you get over the Adrenaline rush, can you please share with us about the formal complaint procedure and how did that all went through?
> 
> Once again.. very very very happy for you! Thanks for updating all of us.


----------



## BOLT

I am grateful to all forum members who guided, helped and encouraged me to keep up hopes when I had lost it. Some of those have left this forum since long and some are here with me 

Special thanks to those who joined me in this happy moment through sharing their feelings.

I wish best of luck to everyone and just ask not to lose hope, because if I can get visa after so much time then everyone will get it inshallah.


----------



## ytommyla

BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> With the Grace of Allah, we have been granted visa.
> 
> It was a long long journey but finally has got it. I lodged a formal complaint on 13 March 2015 and really feel this moved them, but there is one difficulty.
> 
> Now, the difficulty is that I have very very little time for my first entry. Just a month. Pray I am able to manage this. So can someone answer me following few questions?
> 
> 1. Can dependents travel to validate visa without primary applicant?
> 2. What if dependents travel and primary applicant is unable to enter before FED?
> 
> I would appreciate any help and suggest all to push their COs. Specially KitKat, consider lodging a complaint.


WOWWOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!!

congratulations!
Good luck in AU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fhz

Hi Guys,

I have query about 190 visa. My bro wants to apply that. He has 55 points and will 5 of state nomination. He has selected NSW in his EOI but didnt get any response. 

I just want to confirm if the process he is following is correct. What we understood is that he need to submit an EOI with 190 and NSW selected. Is there any other step that needs to be done.

Looking forward to having your support.


----------



## hanali

BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> With the Grace of Allah, we have been granted visa.
> 
> It was a long long journey but finally has got it. I lodged a formal complaint on 13 March 2015 and really feel this moved them, but there is one difficulty.
> 
> Now, the difficulty is that I have very very little time for my first entry. Just a month. Pray I am able to manage this. So can someone answer me following few questions?
> 
> 1. Can dependents travel to validate visa without primary applicant?
> 2. What if dependents travel and primary applicant is unable to enter before FED?
> 
> I would appreciate any help and suggest all to push their COs. Specially KitKat, consider lodging a complaint.


Congrats. Whatever you do, you all must validate the visa. Else so much wait and agony that you have gone through will go in vain.


----------



## samy25

fhz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have query about 190 visa. My bro wants to apply that. He has 55 points and will 5 of state nomination. He has selected NSW in his EOI but didnt get any response.
> 
> I just want to confirm if the process he is following is correct. What we understood is that he need to submit an EOI with 190 and NSW selected. Is there any other step that needs to be done.
> 
> Looking forward to having your support.


DID he apply for NSW sponsor ship ?

go to NSW website and apply there, i guess they will charge some fee also. after that you will have invite from EOI if NSW approve state-sponsor ship application


----------



## hanali

fhz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have query about 190 visa. My bro wants to apply that. He has 55 points and will 5 of state nomination. He has selected NSW in his EOI but didnt get any response.
> 
> I just want to confirm if the process he is following is correct. What we understood is that he need to submit an EOI with 190 and NSW selected. Is there any other step that needs to be done.
> 
> Looking forward to having your support.


One has to do following:

1. Submit eoi selecting NSW as intended state.
2. NSW will invite for nomination application.
3. Submit application to nsw and make payment
4. If one is selected, will get invitation to apply for visa from skillselect

Then its same for visa application and other stuff.


----------



## hanali

hanali said:


> One has to do following:
> 
> 1. Submit eoi selecting NSW as intended state.
> 2. NSW will invite for nomination application.
> 3. Submit application to nsw and make payment
> 4. If one is selected, will get invitation to apply for visa from skillselect
> 
> Then its same for visa application and other stuff.


Also the competition is tough as the people with 65+5, 60+5 will invitation first and 55+5 are the last ones if lucky enough to get invite...


----------



## fhz

hanali said:


> Also the competition is tough as the people with 65+5, 60+5 will invitation first and 55+5 are the last ones if lucky enough to get invite...


Thanks.

Is there any timeframe within which they would apply. There is no visibility on NSW website about the quotas and rounds as there is on DIAC site


----------



## ibfij

Hi Nonee,

due to recent updates at the portal, it seems impossible to guess if I've been assigned a CO nor has received any communication but will definitely share the details with you. And yes, I've frontloaded all the documents and aspire to get direct grant :fingerscrossed: I expect to hear in next week from them keeping current trend in mind :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:

PM me in case you require any assistance regarding document upload, I'd be more than happy to help



nonee17 said:


> Hi ibfij,
> 
> Have you assigned with the CO or still waiting ? I have applied on 2nd april so appreciate if you can keep me posted once you assigned a CO !
> 
> From your sign looks like you have already front loaded everything :confused2:


----------



## imranrk

Finally, you got it  Regarding your question about entry, all the applicants (including primary) should enter before the given date or else visa will be void and you have to go through the whole process again.



BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> With the Grace of Allah, we have been granted visa.
> 
> It was a long long journey but finally has got it. I lodged a formal complaint on 13 March 2015 and really feel this moved them, but there is one difficulty.
> 
> Now, the difficulty is that I have very very little time for my first entry. Just a month. Pray I am able to manage this. So can someone answer me following few questions?
> 
> 1. Can dependents travel to validate visa without primary applicant?
> 2. What if dependents travel and primary applicant is unable to enter before FED?
> 
> I would appreciate any help and suggest all to push their COs. Specially KitKat, consider lodging a complaint.


----------



## freak199

Bolt v happy for u...god bless u...
As a caution...ensure ur FED is wit a week buffer..from wat dibp has set...for all d applicants..first let one go and arrange d stuff for others go join...


----------



## hanali

fhz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is there any timeframe within which they would apply. There is no visibility on NSW website about the quotas and rounds as there is on DIAC site


After invitation from NSW for nomination application, one has to apply within 14 days.

Quotas are not visible nor made available by NSW so can't say. No state does that. All states keep certain occupation open until planning kevels reached. After that the list is updated and some occupations are removed. There are no rounds for NSW. Its one Feb 2015 round up to June end.


----------



## jeddahksa

Really happy for you bolt many congrats,
i hope everyone waiting since long will get the grant soon and no backlog will be left good luck every one



jeddahksa said:


> Its good to see load of grant in the tracker file





BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> With the Grace of Allah, we have been granted visa.
> 
> It was a long long journey but finally has got it. I lodged a formal complaint on 13 March 2015 and really feel this moved them, but there is one difficulty.
> 
> Now, the difficulty is that I have very very little time for my first entry. Just a month. Pray I am able to manage this. So can someone answer me following few questions?
> 
> 1. Can dependents travel to validate visa without primary applicant?
> 2. What if dependents travel and primary applicant is unable to enter before FED?
> 
> I would appreciate any help and suggest all to push their COs. Specially KitKat, consider lodging a complaint.


----------



## Leb

BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> With the Grace of Allah, we have been granted visa.
> 
> It was a long long journey but finally has got it. I lodged a formal complaint on 13 March 2015 and really feel this moved them, but there is one difficulty.
> 
> Now, the difficulty is that I have very very little time for my first entry. Just a month. Pray I am able to manage this. So can someone answer me following few questions?
> 
> 1. Can dependents travel to validate visa without primary applicant?
> 2. What if dependents travel and primary applicant is unable to enter before FED?
> 
> I would appreciate any help and suggest all to push their COs. Specially KitKat, consider lodging a complaint.


You were the star of yesterday indeed, but I am the star of today. I received my grant today.... I Wish the grant for all the waited friend ASAP. Thanks to everyone in this forum.


----------



## ibfij

Hearty congratulations dear!!!



Leb said:


> You were the star of yesterday indeed, but I am the star of today. I received my grant today.... I Wish the grant for all the waited friend ASAP. Thanks to everyone in this forum.


----------



## BOLT

Congrats new STAR 



Leb said:


> You were the star of yesterday indeed, but I am the star of today. I received my grant today.... I Wish the grant for all the waited friend ASAP. Thanks to everyone in this forum.


----------



## Breakwater

I have two questions from seniors:
1. What can be the issues if some one has a gap of one year as unemployed? What questions can DI
BP ask?
2. Can Irrelevant education through self-study affect the employment claim for the period of study?


----------



## taz_mt

Leb said:


> You were the star of yesterday indeed, but I am the star of today. I received my grant today.... I Wish the grant for all the waited friend ASAP. Thanks to everyone in this forum.


brilliant, congrats.


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> You were the star of yesterday indeed, but I am the star of today. I received my grant today.... I Wish the grant for all the waited friend ASAP. Thanks to everyone in this forum.


what have I told you in PM before 2 days ? 
I don't know but I am starting to believe my sixth sense lol

Big Congratulations Leb ♡♡ Send my warmth congratulations to your family


----------



## shorefisher

*hi*



Breakwater said:


> I have two questions from seniors:
> 1. What can be the issues if some one has a gap of one year as unemployed? What questions can DIBP ask?
> There is absolutely no issues if you are unemployed for a year, but have a strong reason to support it.
> 
> 
> 2. Can Irrelevant education through self-study affect the employment claim for the period of study?


Sorry this query is too complex to understand...Do you mean you will claim points from ACS for your irrelevant education period? Then its up to ACS to consider it, usually they will mark it as irrelevant experience, hence you cant claim points for the same.


----------



## ibfij

What would your sixth sense about me :eyebrows:



KitKaat said:


> what have I told you in PM before 2 days ?
> I don't know but I am starting to believe my sixth sense lol
> 
> Big Congratulations Leb ♡♡ Send my warmth congratulations to your family


----------



## KitKaat

ibfij said:


> What would your sixth sense about me :eyebrows:


Currently my sixth sense is closed for now  ;PpP


----------



## ibfij

Oh Boi!! :confused2:



KitKaat said:


> Currently my sixth sense is closed for now  ;PpP


----------



## hanali

Leb said:


> You were the star of yesterday indeed, but I am the star of today. I received my grant today.... I Wish the grant for all the waited friend ASAP. Thanks to everyone in this forum.


That's the good news. Congrats. The PR is worth all wait that you have gone through. Wish you best for future.


----------



## samy25

congrats leb... enjoy the moment 

with every single grant DIBP coming closer to kitkat case


----------



## KitKaat

samy25 said:


> congrats leb... enjoy the moment
> 
> with every single grant DIBP coming closer to kitkat case


I don't think so


----------



## Leb

samy25 said:


> congrats leb... enjoy the moment
> 
> with every single grant DIBP coming closer to kitkat case


Thank you very much... Kitkat and all of you deserve the grants. The amazing thing was that we were having some rest days in Dubai with the family as they were really depressed due to visa delay. And thanks to GOD I woke up today and refresh my email when I found 3 emails from DIBP notifying me the grants. Really it was a fantasting feeling.


----------



## 733513

Leb said:


> Thank you very much... Kitkat and all of you deserve the grants. The amazing thing was that we were having some rest days in Dubai with the family as they were really depressed due to visa delay. And thanks to GOD I woke up today and refresh my email when I found 3 emails from DIBP notifying me the grants. Really it was a fantasting feeling.



Adrenaline Rush! 

Btw, congratulations and all the best. The wait comes to an end for you.

Do you mind me asking if you ever got told then exactly your application was sent to ESC?


----------



## Breakwater

My reason for one year gap in employment is Family matters and house renovation. Can this be considered OK? I am asking in the context of form 80, and Security Checks (internal and external)


----------



## KitKaat

sugarboy said:


> Adrenaline Rush!
> 
> Btw, congratulations and all the best. The wait comes to an end for you.
> 
> Do you mind me asking if you ever got told then exactly your application was sent to ESC?


I think it took him for ESC to get finalized 13-14 months.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

So finally 
Heartiest congrats bro, wish you good luck




BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> With the Grace of Allah, we have been granted visa.
> 
> It was a long long journey but finally has got it. I lodged a formal complaint on 13 March 2015 and really feel this moved them, but there is one difficulty.
> 
> Now, the difficulty is that I have very very little time for my first entry. Just a month. Pray I am able to manage this. So can someone answer me following few questions?
> 
> 1. Can dependents travel to validate visa without primary applicant?
> 2. What if dependents travel and primary applicant is unable to enter before FED?
> 
> I would appreciate any help and suggest all to push their COs. Specially KitKat, consider lodging a complaint.


----------



## Breakwater

Congratulations to Bolt on grant!


----------



## Breakwater

I have lodged my application today. What to do for medicals now?


----------



## Leb

sugarboy said:


> Adrenaline Rush!
> 
> Btw, congratulations and all the best. The wait comes to an end for you.
> 
> Do you mind me asking if you ever got told then exactly your application was sent to ESC?


Thank you for your warm salut. I have never been told for the starting and ending days for the ESC, but what I am sure of is that team 13 contacted me on mid March and the contacted me again on mid feb. than the last call to DIBP on 3 rd of april confirming may case was still in ESC. I hope this can answer your question


----------



## taz_mt

Breakwater said:


> I have lodged my application today. What to do for medicals now?


its up to you. you can wait for CO to ask you to do it, or you can do them upfront.
either way your FED will most probably be one year from your medical date.


----------



## Breakwater

taz_mt said:


> its up to you. you can wait for CO to ask you to do it, or you can do them upfront.
> either way your FED will most probably be one year from your medical date.


On the visa attachments page, I click "Get Health Details", but nothing happens. I want to do my medicals now. Please guide


----------



## taz_mt

Breakwater said:


> On the visa attachments page, I click "Get Health Details", but nothing happens. I want to do my medicals now. Please guide


that is exactly what you have to do to get the HAP ID for the medicals. it could be a system glitch. may be you could try later, or try different browser. also check your settings for popup blockers.


----------



## Breakwater

taz_mt said:


> that is exactly what you have to do to get the HAP ID for the medicals. it could be a system glitch. may be you could try later, or try different browser. also check your settings for popup blockers.


Thanks, I have created HP ID and printed medical referral letters. Now I have to choose between Aziz medical or IOM in Islamabad.


----------



## nonee17

Breakwater said:


> Thanks, I have created HP ID and printed medical referral letters. Now I have to choose between Aziz medical or IOM in Islamabad.


Hi breakwater,
How did you create your hap id?

Does it get created when you answer the medical history questions??


----------



## Breakwater

nonee17 said:


> Hi breakwater,
> How did you create your hap id?
> 
> Does it get created when you answer the medical history questions??


When you click "Organize Health examination", You get screen with health questions, You answer the questions, press "Save", and press "Submit". Now you get a screen with your basic identity details and HAP ID is also mentioned, here you have to click "Print Referral Letter". The HAP ID is also printed on referral letter.


----------



## samy25

Any recent traveler from isb to Australia? 

please share your experience with visa label.


----------



## Breakwater

I have been in Australia for over a month and came back in April. I have not used visa label and it went smooth at Islamabad Airport and Australian airports.


----------



## Breakwater

Everybody is quiet for some time now


----------



## KitKaat

Because 'most' of them got the grants 

Yes I forgot to mention that yesterday was national holiday and all Australian offices were closed


----------



## Leb

KitKaat said:


> Because 'most' of them got the grants
> 
> Yes I forgot to mention that yesterday was national holiday and all Australian offices were closed


I hope ur next. Then u ll forget all waiting time.


----------



## KitKaat

Leb said:


> I hope ur next. Then u ll forget all waiting time.


Hope so Leb


----------



## ibfij

Got my grant


----------



## Eres

Good morning Everyone-)))

Hope all of us get our golden mail as soon as possible. 

Waiting more than 6 months is a real torture.


----------



## KitKaat

congratulations


----------



## ibfij

BEST of Luck Eres, I can only imagine what you must be going through. May all who await their grant get golden email soon



Eres said:


> Good morning Everyone-)))
> 
> Hope all of us get our golden mail as soon as possible.
> 
> Waiting more than 6 months is a real torture.


----------



## expat.ict

cfuture said:


> You mean to say Form 1023 (Notification to incorrect answers)?
> Form 1221 do not have international travel details option. So, how should i enter this information?


I was asked for the same 1221, so in email i mentioned there is no international travel details section and reattached the form 80 for it and mentioned in the email about this small issue


----------



## KitKaat

This question is for those who used the main immigration site to lodge complain.

After you lodged the complain ..when did they reply back and what was their response ?



This is what I received today


Acknowledgement of feedback

*

Dear*Ms*×××××

*

Thank you for your feedback that was received on*23 April 2015.

*

Your Feedback Case Number is*IMMI-××-×××××. Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.

*

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

*

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.**This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.

*

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, the department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take several months to finalise. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.*

*

Yours sincerely

*

*

*

*

××××× ×××××

Global Feedback Unit

Department of Immigration and Border Protection

*

28 April 2015


----------



## gullu

ibfij said:


> Got my grant


Within 46 days. That is super quick  Congratulations!!


----------



## ibfij

Thank you, Gullu. Yeah, it is super fast .... maybe cz I'm the only applicant with no foreign tours or anything. 



gullu said:


> Within 46 days. That is super quick  Congratulations!!


----------



## Breakwater

ibfij said:


> Got my grant


congrats! Did you apply from Australia or overseas


----------



## ibfij

Overseas, I'm in Pakistan right now



Breakwater said:


> congrats! Did you apply from Australia or overseas


----------



## gullu

Breakwater said:


> congrats! Did you apply from Australia or overseas


By the way it really doesn't matter. Key for quick grant is to front load everything and upload as many documents as you can for employment and experience verification.


----------



## BOLT

KitKaat this is the complaint acknowledgement and this takes around 3-4 days.

After this, you should be getting feedbacks from various people mentioning reasons, as the case will be escalated. Typical feedback is within 2-3 weeks. Finally, within 6-8 weeks you should get final response as what action they have taken.

However, if they don't have logical reasoning then you may not get feedback till you get your application outcome.

I suggest you to stay relax and be patient. You will get the grant soon inshallah.




KitKaat said:


> This question is for those who used the main immigration site to lodge complain.
> 
> After you lodged the complain ..when did they reply back and what was their response ?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I received today
> 
> 
> Acknowledgement of feedback
> 
> *
> 
> Dear*Ms*×××××
> 
> *
> 
> Thank you for your feedback that was received on*23 April 2015.
> 
> *
> 
> Your Feedback Case Number is*IMMI-××-×××××. Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.
> 
> *
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> *
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.**This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> *
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, the department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take several months to finalise. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.*
> 
> *
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> ××××× ×××××
> 
> Global Feedback Unit
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> *
> 
> 28 April 2015


----------



## BOLT

Congrats Ibfij

I think your time is the shortest. Cherish the moments


----------



## ibfij

Thanks BOLT ... coming from High Risk Country, it indeed is shortest. Right now I'm in has-this-really-happened phase ... clapping-my-feet phase will follow once I've quite believed it LOL



BOLT said:


> Congrats Ibfij
> 
> I think your time is the shortest. Cherish the moments


----------



## jimypk

ibfij said:


> Got my grant


Congrades, enjoy

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## mfa

gullu said:


> By the way it really doesn't matter. Key for quick grant is to front load everything and upload as many documents as you can for employment and experience verification.


i don't agree 'key to quick grant is frontload'...i did the same , but until now , didn't got... as per my observation, 'key to quick grant is travel history' which sends the case to ESC.


----------



## Breakwater

mfa said:


> i don't agree 'key to quick grant is frontload'...i did the same , but until now , didn't got... as per my observation, 'key to quick grant is travel history' which sends the case to ESC.


I have travelled to over 50 countries, I might get some hard time then.


----------



## ibfij

I'm not an expert but from the recent trends of CO asking questions and grant timeframes, I think foreign travel affect the timelines ... I might be wrong or this may be a coincidence however, I think this holds true. The more character clearance certificates, the more verification and thus the delay



Breakwater said:


> I have travelled to over 50 countries, I might get some hard time then.


----------



## taz_mt

if current trend continues , we might have to abolish this thread altogether.


----------



## gullu

taz_mt said:


> if current trend continues , we might have to abolish this thread altogether.


That is what I was thinking that now what is purpose if this separate thread.


----------



## KitKaat

BOLT said:


> KitKaat this is the complaint acknowledgement and this takes around 3-4 days.
> 
> After this, you should be getting feedbacks from various people mentioning reasons, as the case will be escalated. Typical feedback is within 2-3 weeks. Finally, within 6-8 weeks you should get final response as what action they have taken.
> 
> However, if they don't have logical reasoning then you may not get feedback till you get your application outcome.
> 
> I suggest you to stay relax and be patient. You will get the grant soon inshallah.


I am pretty sure the main reason is because of the ESC. So properly I won't get any feedbacks.


----------



## KitKaat

Forget to thank you Bolt for answering my questions


----------



## BOLT

anyway if you are not sure about your ESC then why don't you send email to IGIS? or when did you email them last time?





KitKaat said:


> I am pretty sure the main reason is because of the ESC. So properly I won't get any feedbacks.


----------



## hanali

ibfij said:


> Got my grant


Congratz. Party time eace:


----------



## ibfij

Yeeeeeeehhhaaaa!!!! party time indeed 



hanali said:


> Congratz. Party time eace:


----------



## retro

Extremely bad mood.

My agent finally came clean about the delay. He failed to attach my proper skills asst. to my application docs. and as a result my application got rejected. He concealed this fact for almost 4 months and after having exhausted the appeals process with the Ombudsman, he now tells me that my application got rejected because he attached my initial skills asst. which was negative instead of the revised one which was positive.

I would like to take him to court but the legal process would be extremely lengthy and in addition to the money, there's the time he has wasted and the visa rejection thing thats always going to appear on my record for no fault of mine.

Its incredibly frustrating to bear the consequences of someone's else's actions and not being able to bring them to justice for their wrong actions.


----------



## retro

If it was a shady migration agent I could have understood it, but this is a registered agent and until my experience was considered to be the oldest and reputed one around. I specifically compiled and checked the documents before sending it to them. Some idiot in their staff forgot to attach the revised skills asst. and while the revised doc date was appearing in the visa application, the CO didn't bother asking for it as both asst. letters had the same letter reference. He just saw the original one and declined my application on that basis. The Ombudsman agreed that it was a mistake by the agent but reckons that the CO acted by the book and so can't help.


----------



## Cubiscus

Surely in those circumstances some common sense would be to give an opportunity to provide the correct skills assessment? These applications aren't cheap.


----------



## retro

Cubiscus said:


> Surely in those circumstances some common sense would be to give an opportunity to provide the correct skills assessment? These applications aren't cheap.


The entire set of circumstances including the confusion due to the skills assessment letters having the same ref. nos. was explained to both the DIBP and the Ombudsman. Even the fact that the revised asst. letter date was appearing in my visa application and the fact that it was not asked for by the CO was pointed out. The DIBP maintains that they cannot revise a decision once it has been taken. The Ombudsman states that while it is 'unfortunate' for this error to result in the decision, the DIBP acted lawfully and there is nothing they can do about it.

I could have understood if I had not provided them with a document they had asked for or if I had claimed points for something that I was not eligible for but just because my agent made a mistake in attaching a document, I lose out on my visa application fees, agent fees, medical fees, documentation fees, TIME and a visa reject on my record.


----------



## siddhi817

guys I received a reply from GSM brisbane this morning. I wonder if anyone else has gotten such a reply before. please have a look at it. 

"Dear Client

There is nothing more we can tell you. There is nothing outstanding. Your case has been actively processed and now unfortunately there are very few places left for your visa class so we cannot finalise it this program year and you need to be patient and wait until July."


on the other hand there is a guy who applied on 18th feb and he was told by his CO that he will get the grant this week.


so what is going on with the 190 grants ? many are being told to hold while rest are getting it


----------



## KitKaat

BOLT said:


> anyway if you are not sure about your ESC then why don't you send email to IGIS? or when did you email them last time?


I did twice during the process, and told me to contact them again in August if nothing happens


----------



## Eres

Hi Kitkaat

I am in the same situation. I used the complain form in March and got the similar answer.

Also, I applied for visa in August 2014.-)))))

Hope it helps to boost our checks.


----------



## KitKaat

Eres said:


> Hi Kitkaat
> 
> I am in the same situation. I used the complain form in March and got the similar answer.
> 
> Also, I applied for visa in August 2014.-)))))
> 
> Hope it helps to boost our checks.


I hope so


----------



## ibfij

What do you plan on doing now, I don't know much but I did come across a section where you could have the decision reviewed, check that. I'm sure there'll be way .... if you hired a MARA agent, they should help you get through this




retro said:


> If it was a shady migration agent I could have understood it, but this is a registered agent and until my experience was considered to be the oldest and reputed one around. I specifically compiled and checked the documents before sending it to them. Some idiot in their staff forgot to attach the revised skills asst. and while the revised doc date was appearing in the visa application, the CO didn't bother asking for it as both asst. letters had the same letter reference. He just saw the original one and declined my application on that basis. The Ombudsman agreed that it was a mistake by the agent but reckons that the CO acted by the book and so can't help.


----------



## samy25

retro said:


> Extremely bad mood.
> 
> My agent finally came clean about the delay. He failed to attach my proper skills asst. to my application docs. and as a result my application got rejected. He concealed this fact for almost 4 months and after having exhausted the appeals process with the Ombudsman, he now tells me that my application got rejected because he attached my initial skills asst. which was negative instead of the revised one which was positive.
> 
> I would like to take him to court but the legal process would be extremely lengthy and in addition to the money, there's the time he has wasted and the visa rejection thing thats always going to appear on my record for no fault of mine.
> 
> Its incredibly frustrating to bear the consequences of someone's else's actions and not being able to bring them to justice for their wrong actions.


i feel sorry for you. i have no idea that how to proceed further if i am in ur shoes, but one thing you should do is the lodge the complaint against REGISTERED agent for their carelessness towards our time, money and dreams.

i just wish if you could land on this forum and do every thing at your own as many of us. 

still if you get back money from agent must check if you able to apply again at your own
all the best may happen to you


----------



## samy25

siddhi817 said:


> guys I received a reply from GSM brisbane this morning. I wonder if anyone else has gotten such a reply before. please have a look at it.
> 
> "Dear Client
> 
> There is nothing more we can tell you. There is nothing outstanding. Your case has been actively processed and now unfortunately there are very few places left for your visa class so we cannot finalise it this program year and you need to be patient and wait until July."
> 
> 
> on the other hand there is a guy who applied on 18th feb and he was told by his CO that he will get the grant this week.
> 
> 
> so what is going on with the 190 grants ? many are being told to hold while rest are getting it



nothing to worry. same happened last year. once the july will come, all applications will be handled quickly.


----------



## BOLT

If your ESC are not over then your complaint will go in vain.

Do you know when your ESC started and can you share when last IGIS asked you to contact in August? ESC does not take more than 14 months and never done twice.

Anyway, grants per day will start rising during June and July. Pray your ESC conclude so that you get your grant.




KitKaat said:


> I did twice during the process, and told me to contact them again in August if nothing happens


----------



## BOLT

You are absolutely right. During June / July (holy month for government organizations) their performance will exponentially rise. Grants will pour like rain.

I missed that boat last year and then got stuck in limbo.




samy25 said:


> nothing to worry. same happened last year. once the july will come, all applications will be handled quickly.


----------



## KitKaat

BOLT said:


> If your ESC are not over then your complaint will go in vain.
> 
> Do you know when your ESC started and can you share when last IGIS asked you to contact in August? ESC does not take more than 14 months and never done twice.
> 
> Anyway, grants per day will start rising during June and July. Pray your ESC conclude so that you get your grant.


It started Late March 2014


----------



## KitKaat

IGIS replied to me in Feb 2015 and told me to contact them back in August if nothing happens


----------



## ytommyla

granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
first entery 30 of July


----------



## Breakwater

retro said:


> If it was a shady migration agent I could have understood it, but this is a registered agent and until my experience was considered to be the oldest and reputed one around. I specifically compiled and checked the documents before sending it to them. Some idiot in their staff forgot to attach the revised skills asst. and while the revised doc date was appearing in the visa application, the CO didn't bother asking for it as both asst. letters had the same letter reference. He just saw the original one and declined my application on that basis. The Ombudsman agreed that it was a mistake by the agent but reckons that the CO acted by the book and so can't help.


Which city is this agent from?


----------



## taz_mt

ytommyla said:


> granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> first entery 30 of July


congrats.. very little time to make that trip.. good luck.


----------



## hanali

ytommyla said:


> granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> first entery 30 of July


Congrats for the grant. The time for preparation is very short but then this is the fun . Best of luck.


----------



## KitKaat

ytommyla said:


> granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> first entery 30 of July


Congratulations


----------



## Breakwater

Congrats to Ytommayla


----------



## ytommyla

Thank YOU, guys!!!!
good luck all people !!!!!
We can't belive in it!!!!


----------



## mfa

ytommyla said:


> granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> first entery 30 of July


digressing

Russia is far ahead in GPD, Passport worth and overall prospect, why would one move to lower rank country as Australia


----------



## BOLT

*Surprising DIBP Response*

Dear All

You won't believe what I am going to tell you. 

My initial entry date was very short, just a month. Visa grant also had clear instructions that it cannot be extended.

Still, I emailed DIBP to allow me 2-3 months. Do you know what reply I received??????

They have removed this condition absolutely for me and we can enter till the expiration of visa in 2020. 

When I read the letter more carefully, I feel that this is a policy change for SI-189 at least. I don't know about other visas.

Cheers


----------



## Breakwater

Thanks Bolt for this info


----------



## SuperMan1983

BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> You won't believe what I am going to tell you.
> 
> My initial entry date was very short, just a month. Visa grant also had clear instructions that it cannot be extended.
> 
> Still, I emailed DIBP to allow me 2-3 months. Do you know what reply I received??????
> 
> They have removed this condition absolutely for me and we can enter till the expiration of visa in 2020.
> 
> When I read the letter more carefully, I feel that this is a policy change for SI-189 at least. I don't know about other visas.
> 
> Cheers


Man this is absolutely crazy. I got a month as well and booked my trip in a rush


----------



## hanali

BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> You won't believe what I am going to tell you.
> 
> My initial entry date was very short, just a month. Visa grant also had clear instructions that it cannot be extended.
> 
> Still, I emailed DIBP to allow me 2-3 months. Do you know what reply I received??????
> 
> They have removed this condition absolutely for me and we can enter till the expiration of visa in 2020.
> 
> When I read the letter more carefully, I feel that this is a policy change for SI-189 at least. I don't know about other visas.
> 
> Cheers


Whatever the mail and communication, enjoy the freedom!!!


----------



## mfa

BOLT said:


> Dear All
> 
> You won't believe what I am going to tell you.
> 
> My initial entry date was very short, just a month. Visa grant also had clear instructions that it cannot be extended.
> 
> Still, I emailed DIBP to allow me 2-3 months. Do you know what reply I received??????
> 
> They have removed this condition absolutely for me and we can enter till the expiration of visa in 2020.
> 
> When I read the letter more carefully, I feel that this is a policy change for SI-189 at least. I don't know about other visas.
> 
> Cheers


does the policy change applies to case by case OR there is general annoucement by DAIC for IED policy that it has been suspended ?


----------



## BOLT

In my own opinion, it is case to case basis only.




mfa said:


> does the policy change applies to case by case OR there is general annoucement by DAIC for IED policy that it has been suspended ?


----------



## BOLT

Sorry for late reply, I missed this post somehow.

If your ESC started in March 14 then these must conclude during May 15, if not earlier. So your complaint will have a positive affect (moderated English only please.)

Important is that you remain focused and do not get depressed because of delays. 



KitKaat said:


> IGIS replied to me in Feb 2015 and told me to contact them back in August if nothing happens


----------



## KitKaat

BOLT said:


> Sorry for late reply, I missed this post somehow.
> 
> If your ESC started in March 14 then these must conclude during May 15, if not earlier. So your complaint will have a positive affect 'inshallah'.
> 
> Important is that you remain focused and do not get depressed because of delays.


Its okay Bolt, and thanks for the reply ... I hope I wake up early from this nightmare :-( ... very stressful waiting path


----------



## Breakwater

Request opinions:
Do we need to send all pages of passport or only written pages or only biographical pages


----------



## taz_mt

Breakwater said:


> Request opinions:
> Do we need to send all pages of passport or only written pages or only biographical pages


in case of Pakistani passport, the first page with the pic, and the second page with the signature. that's all.


----------



## Breakwater

Hi guys!
Form 80, 1221 pdf files cannot be saved. So I have to type, print and scan. Is this the only way?


----------



## taz_mt

Breakwater said:


> Hi guys!
> Form 80, 1221 pdf files cannot be saved. So I have to type, print and scan. Is this the only way?


that's how I did it.


----------



## BOLT

No. 

-Just fill it within soft copy, 
-save it as pdf, 
-add your signatures within pdf
-email it to CO and upload

you can do it in both windows and mac, so please don't ask how and google it if you don't know.

cheers!



Breakwater said:


> Hi guys!
> Form 80, 1221 pdf files cannot be saved. So I have to type, print and scan. Is this the only way?


----------



## retro

Breakwater said:


> Which city is this agent from?


Karachi.


----------



## zahoorahmed

Breakwater said:


> Hi guys!
> Form 80, 1221 pdf files cannot be saved. So I have to type, print and scan. Is this the only way?


you need PDF writer. I used and its really worth using. Easy and time saving.


----------



## KitKaat

Any grant today?


----------



## Eres

KitKaat said:


> Any grant today?


Nope -((


----------



## Haadka

KitKaat said:


> Any grant today?



Yes there is sister. Today I received the grant letter after almost one year from my first EOI. I wish you all speedy grants especially 2014/2013 applicants..


----------



## gullu

Haadka said:


> Yes there is sister. Today I received the grant letter after almost one year from my first EOI. I wish you all speedy grants especially 2014/2013 applicants..


Congratulations!!


----------



## KitKaat

Haadka said:


> Yes there is sister. Today I received the grant letter after almost one year from my first EOI. I wish you all speedy grants especially 2014/2013 applicants..


WoW ... This is wonderful news !! Congratulations :--)


----------



## retro

Based on my experience , I'd say the going through the application process with help from others such as people on this forum is much better than with a migration agent. If you're going to lose your application fees in a worse case scenario of rejection, at least you'll save the agent fees.


----------



## akashif

KitKaat said:


> Any grant today?


Still the agony continues


----------



## KitKaat

Wonderful... today we have 2 grants!! Tomorrow is coming guys don't give up, just be patient :--)


----------



## Breakwater

You can enter even today.
VEVO is online verificatioin system for australian visa. You can enter your details to check if you have been granted visa or not. Moreover, airlines, Government departments and employers in Australia have access to VEVO.



vicky I&C said:


> Got my golden mail today.... visa granted by the grace of god thanks alot my all frnds
> 
> i must enter before 04-may-2016 i want to know whether i can enter in like two months from now or shud enter in 2016 and what is VEVO what shud i do as the mail says something like it contain information usefull for vevo
> 
> 
> "233411 Electronics Engineer:: EA Officail Recipt 5/9/2014::Assesment Received 17-1-2015::Eoi Submission Date 20-01-2015::Invitation 23-01-2015::visa lodge 30-01-2015(All Documents Front loaded Except 80,PCC and medical)::CO 24-03-2015 ::all remaing docs uploaded 08-04-2015 grant 04-05-2015
> "


----------



## taz_mt

Does anyone know, how much time DIBP takes to update the system with the new passport details after form 929 is submitted?


----------



## Breakwater

Has somebody tried sending colour scans of original documents instead of that of certified copies?


----------



## KitKaat

any grant today?


----------



## usmansshaikh

Breakwater said:


> Has somebody tried sending colour scans of original documents instead of that of certified copies?



Dear Breakwater, I asked this question to seniors and got the response, that all originals that you have in color can be uploaded as color scans and no need for any certifications on those. 

All originals which are in black and white, you should get certified copies of those and upload those. 

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Hi BreakWater!
I agree with Usmansshaikh.
In my case I did exactly the same i.e. 

All documents which I sent to CO were color-scanned copies and none was certified/notarized.




usmansshaikh said:


> Dear Breakwater, I asked this question to seniors and got the response, that all originals that you have in color can be uploaded as color scans and no need for any certifications on those.
> 
> All originals which are in black and white, you should get certified copies of those and upload those.
> 
> Hope this answers your question.


----------



## jakb

Hi Guys 

Submitted Medical and PCC on 1st May, it was the only additional information required by Adelaide team 2. Any idea when I should expect the grant??


----------



## gullu

jakb said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Submitted Medical and PCC on 1st May, it was the only additional information required by Adelaide team 2. Any idea when I should expect the grant??


As per current trend, hopefully within two weeks.


----------



## BOLT

yes, I want to know this too.

anyone? who got his passport changed?



taz_mt said:


> Does anyone know, how much time DIBP takes to update the system with the new passport details after form 929 is submitted?


----------



## taz_mt

BOLT said:


> yes, I want to know this too.
> 
> anyone? who got his passport changed?


i submitted my request on 28-4-2015. Been a week now. Lets see, when its processed


----------



## hanali

jakb said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Submitted Medical and PCC on 1st May, it was the only additional information required by Adelaide team 2. Any idea when I should expect the grant??


I read on this forum that it took around 10 days for records to update, if I remember correctly.


----------



## jeddahksa

Submitted on 26 still no update, i will wait for more 10 days then i will call for it 



hanali said:


> I read on this forum that it took around 10 days for records to update, if I remember correctly.


----------



## KitKaat

Any luck today for those waiting?


----------



## jeddahksa

Guess what, just after posting here i got the email that the passport details are update and verified at vevo too it is OK now, therefore it means it usually take 10-11 days.



jeddahksa said:


> Submitted on 26 still no update, i will wait for more 10 days then i will call for it


----------



## taz_mt

jeddahksa said:


> Guess what, just after posting here i got the email that the passport details are update and verified at vevo too it is OK now, therefore it means it usually take 10-11 days.


cool.. thanks for the update


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi friends,

I need some info regarding Polio certificate. I m also an 189 applicant and based in Karachi. 

I received an email yesterday, requesting about some additional documents that include Police clearance, Medical examination, form-80 , CV and Polio Certificate aswell.

Could you pls tell me where do i get my Polio certificate which is accepted by AUSTRALIAN IMMIGRATION team aswell?

Need your urgent responses.

take care


----------



## girlaussie

'People traveling out of Pakistan can obtain the vaccination and certificate from any major public hospital at city, district and provincial level as well as from DHO offices. 

Additional information regarding the vaccination includes:

i) The polio certificate must be signed by a designated senior hospital official.
ii) The polio vaccination and certificate will be valid for one year.
iii) Any person who has planned their trip earlier can be vaccinated four weeks before the date of travelling.
iv) For further information, travellers are advised to visit their local hospital'

Visas and Citizenship - Australian High Commission

Girl Aussie




shah-sawar said:


> Could you pls tell me where do i get my Polio certificate which is accepted by AUSTRALIAN IMMIGRATION team aswell?
> 
> Need your urgent responses.
> 
> take care


----------



## Knowman

shah-sawar said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need some info regarding Polio certificate. I m also an 189 applicant and based in Karachi.
> 
> I received an email yesterday, requesting about some additional documents that include Police clearance, Medical examination, form-80 , CV and Polio Certificate aswell.
> 
> Could you pls tell me where do i get my Polio certificate which is accepted by AUSTRALIAN IMMIGRATION team aswell?
> 
> Need your urgent responses.
> 
> take care



Get it from Agha Khan if u r in KHI, only for 100rs


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi jimypk,

Just saw ur timeline. Thats a really swift visa grant you got there 

Thing is that my details are bit similar to you aswell. I have lodged my Visa application on 20 March 2015 then on 27 of March 2015, I front loaded most of my docs that include ACS letter, IELTS report,Educational and experience letters, Passport and birth certificate.

Now CO has contacted me on 7-May-2015 requesting about PCC, Medical, form-80,CV and Polio vaccination certificate.

I m hoping a quick grant too.





jimypk said:


> Congrades, enjoy
> 
> 189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## BOLT

while I sincerely wish you a speedy grant too, but do not fall into the myth of similar timeline scenarios. Every case is different and there are many variables on which your application finalization depends.

Pray whenever grant comes, it should be best for you 



shah-sawar said:


> Hi jimypk,
> 
> Just saw ur timeline. Thats a really swift visa grant you got there
> 
> Thing is that my details are bit similar to you aswell. I have lodged my Visa application on 20 March 2015 then on 27 of March 2015, I front loaded most of my docs that include ACS letter, IELTS report,Educational and experience letters, Passport and birth certificate.
> 
> Now CO has contacted me on 7-May-2015 requesting about PCC, Medical, form-80,CV and Polio vaccination certificate.
> 
> I m hoping a quick grant too.


----------



## BOLT

*IOM Quote*

Hi Everyone. 

Supposedly IOM would provide lowest flight fares, I emailed them and got more than twice expensive quote as compared to what usual airlines giving me.

Is it me only or others also got such expensive quotes from IOM?


----------



## jeddahksa

Two of my friends lodged their 189 visas some where between 15 feb to 25 feb 2015 and both of them got grants today morning both are Pakistan nationals, its seems the process is changed and the grants are coming with in the period of 2-5 months, its an encouraging sign.

Good luck to every one for the future which wait ahead, and by the will of GOD it will be a good one


----------



## Knowman

shah-sawar said:


> Hi jimypk,
> 
> Just saw ur timeline. Thats a really swift visa grant you got there
> 
> Thing is that my details are bit similar to you aswell. I have lodged my Visa application on 20 March 2015 then on 27 of March 2015, I front loaded most of my docs that include ACS letter, IELTS report,Educational and experience letters, Passport and birth certificate.
> 
> Now CO has contacted me on 7-May-2015 requesting about PCC, Medical, form-80,CV and Polio vaccination certificate.
> 
> I m hoping a quick grant too.


You r getting it very soon bro


----------



## BOLT

Yes it appears that DIBP has either (1) started trusting us and not sending cases to ESC, or (2) fed up of long processes by FIA , or even (3) in the honor of Aussie foreign minister visiting Pakistan recently 

Whatever the case may be, it is a good sign.




jeddahksa said:


> Two of my friends lodged their 189 visas some where between 15 feb to 25 feb 2015 and both of them got grants today morning both are Pakistan nationals, its seems the process is changed and the grants are coming with in the period of 2-5 months, its an encouraging sign.
> 
> Good luck to every one for the future which wait ahead, and by the will of GOD it will be a good one


----------



## BOLT

may be I am the only one who approached IOM for tickets 



BOLT said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Supposedly IOM would provide lowest flight fares, I emailed them and got more than twice expensive quote as compared to what usual airlines giving me.
> 
> Is it me only or others also got such expensive quotes from IOM?


----------



## akashif

Hello group fellows,

I'm one of the old applicants still waiting for the grant. We lodged our application on 24-Apr-14. Meds and PCCs were requested soon after but we were expecting a new addition to our family so advised the CO that we'll proceed with the meds in the second trimester of my wife's pregnancy since its safe then. 

Mine, my wife's and one kid's meds and PCCs were submitted on 21-Oct14. 

Since then we never heard anything back. Now that the new baby has arrived, Form 1022 was submitted, Medicals request received and Meds uploaded on 28-Apr15 for the new arrival.

After that we are getting really impatient  any hope to when we might expect to hear something or any advise from the seniors here might ease the wait ?


----------



## KitKaat

akashif said:


> Hello group fellows,
> 
> I'm one of the old applicants still waiting for the grant. We lodged our application on 24-Apr-14. Meds and PCCs were requested soon after but we were expecting a new addition to our family so advised the CO that we'll proceed with the meds in the second trimester of my wife's pregnancy since its safe then.
> 
> Mine, my wife's and one kid's meds and PCCs were submitted on 21-Oct14.
> 
> Since then we never heard anything back. Now that the new baby has arrived, Form 1022 was submitted, Medicals request received and Meds uploaded on 28-Apr15 for the new arrival.
> 
> After that we are getting really impatient  any hope to when we might expect to hear something or any advise from the seniors here might ease the wait ?



Its very weird that you are still waiting... I am afraid you might been delayed because of the security checks ! ... You better call them and ask them whats really going on.

good luck


----------



## akashif

Thank you KitKaat. I actually spoke with my agent to give them a call but they said they will followup when they seem it's necessary I don't know why. Their logic is that since the latest request for new born's medicals just came in recently from DIBP so we should wait for a few more weeks.



KitKaat said:


> Its very weird that you are still waiting... I am afraid you might been delayed because of the security checks ! ... You better call them and ask them whats really going on.
> 
> good luck


----------



## BOLT

July 14



sanazahidkhan said:


> Dear bolt when did u do ure last medicals?


----------



## Leo1986

Very calm ?? 
No one today ?
they left us here !:juggle:


----------



## sanazahidkhan

im here  validating pr im august.


----------



## jeddahksa

Me too here for all the friends here still waiting for the golden email  I will validate my PR July 2015.


----------



## islamabad dude

is there no one who can help me with my query?


----------



## akashif

Dear group members,

Can someone please share the number to call DIBP to check for case status? Also what is the best time to call and what details to keep handy while calling them? TIA.


----------



## BOLT

1. If you did not claim points for it then you can edit it without any worries. To be 100% anxiety free, you can upload the Form for Correction of Wrong Information once you get access to ImmiAccount or CO is allocated.

2. Submit your this application with peace of mind and sort this out afterwards with CO or department, especially once your that PR is already over.




islamabad dude said:


> I have couple of query.
> 
> 1- While filling up EOI i mistakenly entered a wrong year where my job was started. It was supposed to be 2004 whereas i entered 2007. Although i didnt claim points for it, i have to mentioned it while filling up the invitation which i recently got. would i be in trouble for it? or can i just go ahead and edit it as the option is available to edit it in the application.
> 
> 2- i was a PR holder which ended in fe 2010. now when i filled up the application, a warning popped up which states " i have other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information."
> 
> is there an email for immigration where i can send my query and get a reply? plz help


----------



## Natalia2013

akashif said:


> Dear group members,
> 
> Can someone please share the number to call DIBP to check for case status? Also what is the best time to call and what details to keep handy while calling them? TIA.


+61731367000
I use Skype to call them, it is cheaper then by phone.
Time doesn't matter, just call during working hours.
I am in Moscow, I called twice at 6 a.m. moscow time, both time they answer very quckly.


----------



## islamabad dude

Bolt

Thanks for your quick response. I had the same idea in my mind that it should have any impact on my current invite and some of my friends also said the same thing. But i consulted a non registered migration agent in Lahore and they told me that i would be risking it. Should i take another opinion on it from DIPB? if yes then where should i call them.

My second query is that while ACS assesment in feb 2015, my last job experience letter was issued in sep 2014 and acs assessed me till that date. But in EOI i mentioned it "To Date" as i am currently on that job. Would that change anything? it doesnt affect my points in anyway. Thanks


----------



## akashif

Thanks Natalia2013. What sort of identification they need when we call them to check case status/update?



Natalia2013 said:


> +61731367000
> I use Skype to call them, it is cheaper then by phone.
> Time doesn't matter, just call during working hours.
> I am in Moscow, I called twice at 6 a.m. moscow time, both time they answer very quckly.


----------



## BOLT

TRN and/or File Reference and your Date of Birth etc.



akashif said:


> Thanks Natalia2013. What sort of identification they need when we call them to check case status/update?


----------



## BOLT

'To Date' is absolutely fine. 

These assessments are for CO consideration only. He/She may ask you further documents and for remaining periods that were not assessed. They can contact current or previous employers as well.

Yes you can call DIBP for clarifications but do it when it is absolutely necessary otherwise as a rule of thumb, one should only reply when they ask you something. Extra informations or queries does not make the case strong.




islamabad dude said:


> Bolt
> 
> Thanks for your quick response. I had the same idea in my mind that it should have any impact on my current invite and some of my friends also said the same thing. But i consulted a non registered migration agent in Lahore and they told me that i would be risking it. Should i take another opinion on it from DIPB? if yes then where should i call them.
> 
> My second query is that while ACS assesment in feb 2015, my last job experience letter was issued in sep 2014 and acs assessed me till that date. But in EOI i mentioned it "To Date" as i am currently on that job. Would that change anything? it doesnt affect my points in anyway. Thanks


----------



## taz_mt

taz_mt said:


> i submitted my request on 28-4-2015. Been a week now. Lets see, when its processed


still no word from DIBP on the passport update request... 14 days and counting..


----------



## jeddahksa

You should call them now and followup, although you have time in your trip.
Good luck :thumb:



taz_mt said:


> still no word from DIBP on the passport update request... 14 days and counting..


----------



## akashif

Thanks BOLT




BOLT said:


> TRN and/or File Reference and your Date of Birth etc.


----------



## taz_mt

jeddahksa said:


> You should call them now and followup, although you have time in your trip.
> Good luck :thumb:


called them today, they told they don't really notify after the update is done, and advised me to check VEVO. 

After the call I checked and info was updated. Until yesterday it wasn't.

So all set.


----------



## BOLT

So actually they updated once you pushed them. So as soon as I do it I will start calling them after three days 



taz_mt said:


> called them today, they told they don't really notify after the update is done, and advised me to check VEVO.
> 
> After the call I checked and info was updated. Until yesterday it wasn't.
> 
> So all set.


----------



## taz_mt

BOLT said:


> So actually they updated once you pushed them. So as soon as I do it I will start calling them after three days


lol, actually I checked immediately after I hung up, and the info was updated.. so they could not have done it so fast. 

I give them the benefit of doubt in this case.


----------



## akashif

Gold Email for the Grant Received 

Thank you so much to all the group members for support and lots of prayers for all awaiting their grants...

Gave a call to DIBP today morning and the lady told me you shouldn't be calling us as you have nominated your agent to liase with us. Also regarding your case it is still under assessment and I cannot give you any time frame for the decision. I asked her if the security checks are still pending and she said i cannot give you that information.

Next thing I know, the grant is there...


----------



## Knowman

akashif said:


> Gold Email for the Grant Received
> 
> Thank you so much to all the group members for support and lots of prayers for all awaiting their grants...
> 
> Gave a call to DIBP today morning and the lady told me you shouldn't be calling us as you have nominated your agent to liase with us. Also regarding your case it is still under assessment and I cannot give you any time frame for the decision. I asked her if the security checks are still pending and she said i cannot give you that information.
> 
> Next thing I know, the grant is there...


Mabroooook


----------



## KitKaat

congratulations


----------



## BOLT

Yes, the Form 929 says explicitly that department will not notify about updated information in their system.

One more thing it says, is to send this updated form 929 to nearest department office physically if the visa has already been granted.

Does this mean sending this to Australian Embassy? Where did you send it taz_mt?



taz_mt said:


> called them today, they told they don't really notify after the update is done, and advised me to check VEVO.
> 
> After the call I checked and info was updated. Until yesterday it wasn't.
> 
> So all set.


----------



## tirupoti

akashif said:


> Gold Email for the Grant Received
> 
> Thank you so much to all the group members for support and lots of prayers for all awaiting their grants...
> 
> Gave a call to DIBP today morning and the lady told me you shouldn't be calling us as you have nominated your agent to liase with us. Also regarding your case it is still under assessment and I cannot give you any time frame for the decision. I asked her if the security checks are still pending and she said i cannot give you that information.
> 
> Next thing I know, the grant is there...


Congratulations.. similar thing happen to me too.


----------



## taz_mt

BOLT said:


> Yes, the Form 929 says explicitly that department will not notify about updated information in their system.
> 
> One more thing it says, is to send this updated form 929 to nearest department office physically if the visa has already been granted.
> 
> Does this mean sending this to Australian Embassy? Where did you send it taz_mt?


I sent it to the same team email address that sent me the Grant. i.e Adelaide Team 2


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi guys,

Yesterday i was 55 pointer waiting desperately for NSW invitation for 190 Visa, Today Alhamdullilah i have 65 points after i've got additional 10 points from PTE-A test. Now i am in dilemma between 190 & 189 visas as i am from high risk country. 

what is the situation like now for 189 visa ? does it take long time for external checks ? i have cases taking more than a year ! please advise. 

Thank you


----------



## nonee17

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yesterday i was 55 pointer waiting desperately for NSW invitation for 190 Visa, Today Alhamdullilah i have 65 points after i've got additional 10 points from PTE-A test. Now i am in dilemma between 190 & 189 visas as i am from high risk country.
> 
> what is the situation like now for 189 visa ? does it take long time for external checks ? i have cases taking more than a year ! please advise.
> 
> Thank you


I would never opt for 190 unless I am short of points !

go ahead with 189 why bother paying more to SS and binding yourself to stay for 2 yrs. Also the timelines are almost the same for 189 at least that's what the trend says

Anyways, it is your choice ! 




.


----------



## akashif

Thank you #Knowman #KitKaat #tirupoti


----------



## KitKaat

any grants today?


----------



## taz_mt

KitKaat said:


> any grants today?


its been a slow week


----------



## sanazahidkhan

i have been getting infractions for using textspeech. is there a set of rules where it lists all textspeech? im really pissed off. im not doing it purposely


----------



## Faizan ur Rehman

*SC 190 vs Sc 189*



nonee17 said:


> I would never opt for 190 unless I am short of points !
> 
> go ahead with 189 why bother paying more to SS and binding yourself to stay for 2 yrs. Also the timelines are almost the same for 189 at least that's what the trend says
> 
> Anyways, it is your choice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dear Faris,

Practically, 189 visa now a days take lesser time due to new processing office of DIBP in Adelaide.
I suggest you to go for 189 because the ultimate goal for migrating to Australia is your settlement which will be restricted in case of 190 in a limited state. 
Apply your visa application with completed documents mentioned in check list and it will save you a lot of time because every shortcoming will take another 28 days in your case. Best of Luck!

Regards,
Faizan ur Rehman
Sr. Immigration Consultant
Zarnab International (Pvt) Ltd.
UAN: 111-ZARNAB(927-622)


----------



## Faris_ksa

nonee17 said:


> I would never opt for 190 unless I am short of points !
> 
> go ahead with 189 why bother paying more to SS and binding yourself to stay for 2 yrs. Also the timelines are almost the same for 189 at least that's what the trend says
> 
> Anyways, it is your choice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dear nonee17,

thanks for your reply, i have decided to withdraw from 190 & wait for 189 invitation, hopefully i will get the invite soon & join you here to take advice when needed for the rest of the process.

It took me about a year to complete my Engineering Assessment & English requirements after many attempts. And now i will be waiting for invitation then the long wait for co & grant inshallah.

Good luck everyone .. i hope you all get your grant letters very soon.


----------



## nonee17

Faris_ksa said:


> Dear nonee17,
> 
> thanks for your reply, i have decided to withdraw from 190 & wait for 189 invitation, hopefully i will get the invite soon & join you here to take advice when needed for the rest of the process.
> 
> It took me about a year to complete my Engineering Assessment & English requirements after many attempts. And now i will be waiting for invitation then the long wait for co & grant inshallah.
> 
> Good luck everyone .. i hope you all get your grant letters very soon.


You are welcome !!

So was it PTE that made you through, if so then what was your score ??


----------



## amer77

Good morning all,

I applied for 190 visa three months ago, but unfortunately I go the below mail yesterday :

is that means i have to wait one year ? or it can be two months only ? i need to plan my life accordingly . thanks for your feedback 


We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.**This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.

*

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, the department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take several months to finalise. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possibl


----------



## Veronica

sanazahidkhan said:


> i have been getting infractions for using textspeech. is there a set of rules where it lists all textspeech? im really pissed off. im not doing it purposely


I would normally delete the above post for questioning moderation but as so many users are using text speak I feel it is needed to explain here what is text speak.

Text speak is shortening of words such as you would when sending texts on a mobile phone.

Some Text speak examples,
U =you
Ure =your
Plz =please
Thru =through
Thnx =Thanks

Would members please not use this sort of shortened wording. Infractions will be imposed if initial warning pm's are ignored and users continue to use text speak.
Thank you


----------



## Faris_ksa

nonee17 said:


> You are welcome !!
> 
> So was it PTE that made you through, if so then what was your score ??


Yes it was PTE-A , i got L:68,R:67,S:73,W:66. yesterday i wanted to update my signature, but i forgot how to do that since i didn't update it for too long


----------



## Leo1986

i got the same email , i think you should wait more 

how could you manage to get the PCC from Syria ? 




amer77 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa three months ago, but unfortunately I go the below mail yesterday :
> 
> is that means i have to wait one year ? or it can be two months only ? i need to plan my life accordingly . thanks for your feedback
> 
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.**This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> *
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, the department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take several months to finalise. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possibl


----------



## olways

amer77 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa three months ago, but unfortunately I go the below mail yesterday :
> 
> is that means i have to wait one year ? or it can be two months only ? i need to plan my life accordingly . thanks for your feedback


You will just need to wait till July 2015. They will announce new visa quotas in July. Hope it helps.


----------



## amer77

Leo1986 said:


> i got the same email , i think you should wait more
> 
> how could you manage to get the PCC from Syria ?


i live in UAE since 15 years, no need for Syrian PCC and they did not asked for it. 
but what the other people experience with such email?


----------



## amer77

olways said:


> You will just need to wait till July 2015. They will announce new visa quotas in July. Hope it helps.


from your time it looks that you have waited almost 2 years :confused2:


----------



## gullu

ILY said:


> Now a days, how much time it take to Security Check & Visa Grant for HRC?


Now a days no security check and visa grant duration is 45 days to 90 days.


----------



## mfa

gullu said:


> Now a days no security check and visa grant duration is 45 days to 90 days.


what's your source of information that "these days no security checks".


----------



## jakb

akashif said:


> Gold Email for the Grant Received
> 
> Thank you so much to all the group members for support and lots of prayers for all awaiting their grants...
> 
> Gave a call to DIBP today morning and the lady told me you shouldn't be calling us as you have nominated your agent to liase with us. Also regarding your case it is still under assessment and I cannot give you any time frame for the decision. I asked her if the security checks are still pending and she said i cannot give you that information.
> 
> Next thing I know, the grant is there...


Congratulations Kashif


----------



## gullu

mfa said:


> what's your source of information that "these days no security checks".


Current trend shows that there is no security check. Please check HR Visa Tracker sheet link in my signature for better understanding.


----------



## XINGSINGH

gullu said:


> Now a days no security check and visa grant duration is 45 days to 90 days.


Gullu ji

Did you got visa


----------



## olways

amer77 said:


> from your time it looks that you have waited almost 2 years :confused2:


That's true. And I am still counting days.


----------



## gullu

XINGSINGH said:


> Gullu ji
> 
> Did you got visa


Yes


----------



## gullu

ILY said:


> *Can you please list the documents which needs to be submitted along with Visa Application.
> 
> Further, I have following questions:
> 
> 1. If I am not including my family (kids and wife) in this application, but in the future I will sponsor them once I got the visa, Does that mean their inforrmation as Non Migrating Dependends will be included in the visa application?
> 
> 2. If Yes to the above, Can I sponsor them later once I got the Visa?
> 
> 3. What information will be inculded for Non migrating family members in the visa application?
> 
> 4. Should I have Medical & PCC of Wife and kids also even if they are not included in my application?
> 
> Thanks, if you could clarify my confusuion.
> *


1. If you do not apply visa for your family then you have to add them as non-migrating dependant, so you can apply for their visa at later stage (i) either in same application before your visa grant, by submitting a change of circumstances form (ii) or if you get your visa then apply for family visa

I do not have much information regarding family visa but what heard is that it takes around 1 to 2 years and you should have a job in Australia to apply for family visa. WHich means you will live two years without your family. It is definitely not a recommended path to choose.

2. Yes. But not recommended. Try to apply with your family.

3. Complete information as of migrating dependant.

4. Yes, PCC and medical is required for non-migrating dependant too.

In my case, I applied on Dec 01, 2014 and added my spouse and kids as non-migrating dependants. CO assigned on Feb 02, 2015 and asked for PCC and Medicals. Both things were done by Feb 19, 2015 and on same day I submitted Change of Circumstances form to add my family. On March 13, 2015 I got visa grant.

Please remember that if you get your visa then your case will be close and you cannot add your family in same application. In that case you will have to apply for family sponsor visa. If you front-load everything then more likely you will get direct grant and you will not have any time to submit change of circumstances form.

I purposely did not submit PCC and Medicals so I cannot get direct grant and I can add my family before my visa grant. I hope it clears your confusion.


----------



## BOLT

Although these questions weren't asked to me but let me clarify one most important thing.

I do not have words to express my feelings for your thoughts of NOT applying for your wife and kids in the very same application. I do not know why are you even asking this question. We had forum members who were trying to include other family members like brothers and parents but never heard of this except one applicant who 'accidentally' FORGOT his wife to include in the application 

So brother whatever your current limitations are for this thinking, please do not leave them as 'non-migrating' members because it is not going to get you any good. It will not only cost you much much more but will also delay years for your family to get visa.

best of luck




ILY said:


> *Can you please list the documents which needs to be submitted along with Visa Application.
> 
> Further, I have following questions:
> 
> 1. If I am not including my family (kids and wife) in this application, but in the future I will sponsor them once I got the visa, Does that mean their inforrmation as Non Migrating Dependends will be included in the visa application?
> 
> 2. If Yes to the above, Can I sponsor them later once I got the Visa?
> 
> 3. What information will be inculded for Non migrating family members in the visa application?
> 
> 4. Should I have Medical & PCC of Wife and kids also even if they are not included in my application?
> 
> Thanks, if you could clarify my confusuion.
> *


----------



## gullu

BOLT said:


> Although these questions weren't asked to me but let me clarify one most important thing.
> 
> I do not have words to express my feelings for your thoughts of NOT applying for your wife and kids in the very same application. I do not know why are you even asking this question. We had forum members who were trying to include other family members like brothers and parents but never heard of this except one applicant who 'accidentally' FORGOT his wife to include in the application
> 
> So brother whatever your current limitations are for this thinking, please do not leave them as 'non-migrating' members because it is not going to get you any good. It will not only cost you much much more but will also delay years for your family to get visa.
> 
> best of luck


A moment for silence for the man who forgot his wife and he is still alive


----------



## najamgk

Hi Seniors,

I have below two queries.

Firstly, I have 65 points for 263111 code, what are chances in 22nd May round to get invitation for 189?

Secondly, perhaps an colleague from Pak can assist. What proof is required for wife name change as in Pakistan after marriage wife normal has last name as husband first name instead of Father name. So Birth certificate and marriage certificate has wife last name as Father first name but passport, IDs after marriage etc. all have wife last name as husband first name. Please advise what document proof we need to provide to DIBP for this change.

Thanks

Najam


----------



## BOLT

Hi Olways. Any update since March? 

When last did you contact IGIS? 



olways said:


> That's true. And I am still counting days.


----------



## BOLT

Answers for you

1. Pretty much good chances but nevertheless, only DIBP and God knows this.

2. You are good to go in this case as well. No other proof is required except her CNIC and Passport. I had the same scenario. Only mention in Form 80 about her previous name.

Cheers!



najamgk said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have below two queries.
> 
> Firstly, I have 65 points for 263111 code, what are chances in 22nd May round to get invitation for 189?
> 
> Secondly, perhaps an colleague from Pak can assist. What proof is required for wife name change as in Pakistan after marriage wife normal has last name as husband first name instead of Father name. So Birth certificate and marriage certificate has wife last name as Father first name but passport, IDs after marriage etc. all have wife last name as husband first name. Please advise what document proof we need to provide to DIBP for this change.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Najam


----------



## olways

BOLT said:


> Hi Olways. Any update since March?
> 
> When last did you contact IGIS?


Hi BOLT. Thank you for not forgetting us. I contacted IGIS in January and they got back to me in February saying that everything is running according to their set standards. They advised me to contact them again in August if I hear nothing. However, I recently spoke on the phone with case officer and he said that my ESC is complete and that he is waiting for some other checks to be over. I'm so confused. Hope will get it soon.


----------



## najamgk

BOLT said:


> Answers for you
> 
> 1. Pretty much good chances but nevertheless, only DIBP and God knows this.
> 
> 2. You are good to go in this case as well. No other proof is required except her CNIC and Passport. I had the same scenario. Only mention in Form 80 about her previous name.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks, so marriage certificate should be sufficient to convince CO that name was changed due to marriage?

Where I can find these forms? I have read many form numbers on different threads. Can you please provide some links to see them and get more detail about these forms.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

You sure that he is "still alive" 



gullu said:


> A moment for silence for the man who forgot his wife and he is still alive


----------



## najamgk

olways said:


> Hi BOLT. Thank you for not forgetting us. I contacted IGIS in January and they got back to me in February saying that everything is running according to their set standards. They advised me to contact them again in August if I hear nothing. However, I recently spoke on the phone with case officer and he said that my ESC is complete and that he is waiting for some other checks to be over. I'm so confused. Hope will get it soon.


In Sha Allah, you would get it. What has taken so long for you? It's been two years and you still have not granted visa.


----------



## BOLT

Well then the most important part is over, that is ESC. Now it is their 'routine' processing or internal checks.

So you are really near to grant now. Anyway, saying this should not make you impatient. So just relax and keep them pushing.

One more important thing. Telephone calls are not official, so keep pushing them through emails and if you like, lodge feedback on their website as well. I didn't say 'complaint'. You can just request after some time that your case should be finalized.

hope you get this grant very soon, its imminent now, 'inshallah'.



olways said:


> Hi BOLT. Thank you for not forgetting us. I contacted IGIS in January and they got back to me in February saying that everything is running according to their set standards. They advised me to contact them again in August if I hear nothing. However, I recently spoke on the phone with case officer and he said that my ESC is complete and that he is waiting for some other checks to be over. I'm so confused. Hope will get it soon.


----------



## BOLT

brother .... such 'innocent' questions doesn't make them feel any good 



najamgk said:


> In Sha Allah, you would get it. What has taken so long for you? It's been two years and you still have not granted visa.


----------



## BOLT

You will not miss Form 80 and 1221 when CO asks for these  anyway, see your ImmiAccount if it is asking you for Character Checks.

Yes, original & translated marriage contract, CNIC and Passport are sufficient to prove this. You will mention in Form 80 that name change was due to marriage.

To sum it up, its absolutely normal, so do not worry about this.



najamgk said:


> Thanks, so marriage certificate should be sufficient to convince CO that name was changed due to marriage?
> 
> Where I can find these forms? I have read many form numbers on different threads. Can you please provide some links to see them and get more detail about these forms.


----------



## najamgk

BOLT said:


> brother .... such 'innocent' questions doesn't make them feel any good


Until there is a hope, it does not feel much bad as well.  I was only asking because such situation can be happened with others as well so how others could get positive out of it where possible.

I apologize if it hurts.


----------



## najamgk

BOLT said:


> You will not miss Form 80 and 1221 when CO asks for these  anyway, see your ImmiAccount if it is asking you for Character Checks.
> 
> Yes, original & translated marriage contract, CNIC and Passport are sufficient to prove this. You will mention in Form 80 that name change was due to marriage.
> 
> To sum it up, its absolutely normal, so do not worry about this.


Thanks Bolt, I found them in ImmiAccount 

One last question for the day, do we really need to upload all certified copies? I have all of my employment papers from U.A.E and it is not possible to get them certified in U.A.E. There are several opinions on threads, are color scan without certified accepted?


----------



## BOLT

You only need colored scanned copies of original. These should not be certified.

Where as black and white photocopies are to be certified, However, you do not need to go to the country or issuing institute to get these certified 

Certified copies mean someone authorized (like notary public or magistrate) sign these with stamp after seeing the original. That means he is just saying that he has seen the original and it is really the photocopy of the original. 

I hope this clarifies well.



najamgk said:


> Thanks Bolt, I found them in ImmiAccount
> 
> One last question for the day, do we really need to upload all certified copies? I have all of my employment papers from U.A.E and it is not possible to get them certified in U.A.E. There are several opinions on threads, are color scan without certified accepted?


----------



## girlaussie

Yes you can sponsor them later but you have to meet the 'Usual Resident' eligibility and pay more than $6000 visa fee for Partner Visa (if kids then add more) & processing time is atleast 9-14 months. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



ILY said:


> *
> 
> 1. If I am not including my family (kids and wife) in this application, but in the future I will sponsor them once I got the visa, Does that mean their inforrmation as Non Migrating Dependends will be included in the visa application?
> 
> 2. If Yes to the above, Can I sponsor them later once I got the Visa?
> 
> Thanks, if you could clarify my confusuion.
> *


----------



## Breakwater

Seniors Please comment
Do we have to sen form 1193 (communicating by email with department)


----------



## Breakwater

Moreover, about certified translation of NIC, I am planning to go to Al-Massoom Translation Service in Islamabad because they also give certificate for the translation they do. Please comment


----------



## babajani

Breakwater said:


> Moreover, about certified translation of NIC, I am planning to go to Al-Massoom Translation Service in Islamabad because they also give certificate for the translation they do. Please comment


I also got my NIC translated by them. It worked.

Regards


----------



## najamgk

Can't we use english nic? What about new nadra marriage certificate which is in urdu and english both, can we use that without translation?


----------



## babajani

Obviously NIC in English will serve the purpose. Marriage certificates and Birth Certificates that are both in Urdu and English are accepted.

Regards


----------



## babajani

And one thing more, it is advisable to get the translation attested by a notary public. 

Regards


----------



## Breakwater

I have Smart Card. Its front side is both in English and Urdu, but the back side (addresses) is only in Urdu. That is why I am planning to get it translated.


----------



## amer77

amer77 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa three months ago, but unfortunately I go the below mail yesterday :
> 
> is that means i have to wait one year ? or it can be two months only ? i need to plan my life accordingly . thanks for your feedback
> 
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.**This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> *
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, the department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take several months to finalise. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possibl



Any feedback? Anyone who got such email?


----------



## najamgk

Breakwater said:


> I have Smart Card. Its front side is both in English and Urdu, but the back side (addresses) is only in Urdu. That is why I am planning to get it translated.


I believe, NICOP are fully in English. Smart NIC are mixed, English and Urdu.


----------



## Breakwater

I had NICOP earlier, and I have returned it just recently.

Yes, NICOP is fully in English. The front side of Smart Card is in both English and Urdu but the back side is only in Urdu. So I have two options, i.e, 1. Send only the front side of smart card, 2. Get a translation of smart card and send both sides.



najamgk said:


> I believe, NICOP are fully in English. Smart NIC are mixed, English and Urdu.


----------



## jimypk

Breakwater said:


> I have Smart Card. Its front side is both in English and Urdu, but the back side (addresses) is only in Urdu. That is why I am planning to get it translated.


No need translate, I have submitted same and got the grant without any objection.

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## akashif

jakb said:


> Congratulations Kashif


Thanks jakb


----------



## najamgk

jimypk said:


> No need translate, I have submitted same and got the grant without any objection.
> 
> 189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


Wow that was very quick for you Jimy.

Can you please list all documents which you submitted? I am waiting for 189 invitation for 263111 with 65 points.

How medical can be done without CO allocation? Is not some kind of number/reference required from CO to show to medical center etc? Please advise!


----------



## Leo1986

amer77 said:


> Any feedback? Anyone who got such email?



i got the same man , since last month


----------



## gullu

ILY said:


> Hi Jimypk
> 
> Can we submit only Color Scan copies of all documents without any attestation for Lodgment?
> 
> If my family (wife & Kids) are not included in the current visa application, Does that mean I will include them as non migrating dependents?
> 
> Can I sponsor them later on once I get the visa?
> 
> Thanks


Please explorer 5-10 last pages of this thread and you will get answer to all your queries.

BOLT posted

"You only need colored scanned copies of original. These should not be certified.

Where as black and white photocopies are to be certified, However, you do not need to go to the country or issuing institute to get these certified 

Certified copies mean someone authorized (like notary public or magistrate) sign these with stamp after seeing the original. That means he is just saying that he has seen the original and it is really the photocopy of the original. 

I hope this clarifies well."


----------



## Breakwater

As per previous advice on this forum, You can send colour scans of coloured originals, and you need to send colour scans of certified copies of black and white originals.


Your dependents will be included as non-migrating dependents, and you can include then later during the application process. If you apply for family visa after getting your own visa, it is a costly and time-taking process.



ILY said:


> Hi Jimypk
> 
> Can we submit only Color Scan copies of all documents without any attestation for Lodgment?
> 
> If my family (wife & Kids) are not included in the current visa application, Does that mean I will include them as non migrating dependents?
> 
> Can I sponsor them later on once I get the visa?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Breakwater

Please advise, if I need to send form 1193 (communicating by email with department) ?


----------



## gullu

ILY said:


> Hi Jimypk
> 
> Can we submit only Color Scan copies of all documents without any attestation for Lodgment?
> 
> If my family (wife & Kids) are not included in the current visa application, Does that mean I will include them as non migrating dependents?
> 
> Can I sponsor them later on once I get the visa?
> 
> Thanks


ILY, we have already posted detailed reply to your queries. Please check following links:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...me-high-risk-applicants-1891.html#post7160514

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...me-high-risk-applicants-1891.html#post7161938


----------



## ILY

girlaussie said:


> Yes you can sponsor them later but you have to meet the 'Usual Resident' eligibility and pay more than $6000 visa fee for Partner Visa (if kids then add more) & processing time is atleast 9-14 months.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks
What are the 'Usual Resident Requirements' to sponsor them later?
What will be the kids visa fee?

Thanks


----------



## Breakwater

I believe, About naming of files, even spaces and commas might be ok, although, the immi site tells us to avoid it. I used some spaces and commas in naming the files, and it did it by mistake. Is it fine?

Please comment with your experience


----------



## akashif

Hello friends,

Can someone please provide IOM email address to check for flight tickets from them ?


----------



## girlaussie

Usual Resident means you live & work in Australia.

For fees please check immi or your local AHC website.

Girl Aussie 



ILY said:


> Thanks
> What are the 'Usual Resident Requirements' to sponsor them later?
> What will be the kids visa fee?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## KitKaat

Hi everyone...

There is a question I want to ask, really appreciated if someone answers me.

My husband friend has a fortune maybe more than 6 digit numbers. He have companies in Syria and Turkey He wants to come to Australia, whats the best way? I need accurate answers 

Thank You


----------



## BOLT

[email protected]

good luck as they quoted me twice the price than what I myself got directly from the airline.



akashif said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can someone please provide IOM email address to check for flight tickets from them ?


----------



## BOLT

KitKaat for 'accurate' information he should search visa types on Aussie Immigration website 'Find Visa' wizard.

I suggest he should check business or investment visas, if he has that much surplus amount. I remember one was for 0.5M AUD and other was for 1.5M AUD.





KitKaat said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> There is a question I want to ask, really appreciated if someone answers me.
> 
> My husband friend has a fortune maybe more than 6 digit numbers. He have companies in Syria and Turkey He wants to come to Australia, whats the best way? I need accurate answers
> 
> Thank You


----------



## cfuture

Hi All,

Today, I am contacted by the Team 13 asking about the intended addresses in Australia. In Form 80 & 1221, I did not provided this information as I do not know where exactly I will be staying.

My Questions are:
1. What information should I provide them?
2. Shall I send this information in a word document and attaché in email or just reply via email?
3. Shall I keep my CO also in cc ?
4. Is this something normal?

Visa Lodged 189 15-Feb > CO GSM Brisbance > 15-Apr > Docs Provided > 1-May


----------



## BOLT

Team 13 is information collection team, which is perfectly normal.

1. Provide them your intended city of arrival. It is just 'intention'
2. Just reply to same email address. no need for attachments
3. No
4. Perfectly normal

Cheers!



cfuture said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, I am contacted by the Team 13 asking about the intended addresses in Australia. In Form 80 & 1221, I did not provided this information as I do not know where exactly I will be staying.
> 
> My Questions are:
> 1. What information should I provide them?
> 2. Shall I send this information in a word document and attaché in email or just reply via email?
> 3. Shall I keep my CO also in cc ?
> 4. Is this something normal?
> 
> Visa Lodged 189 15-Feb > CO GSM Brisbance > 15-Apr > Docs Provided > 1-May


----------



## KitKaat

BOLT said:


> KitKaat for 'accurate' information he should search visa types on Aussie Immigration website 'Find Visa' wizard.
> 
> I suggest he should check business or investment visas, if he has that much surplus amount. I remember one was for 0.5M AUD and other was for 1.5M AUD.


Thanks Bolt
I actually tried the Immi wizard and couldn't find any suitable visa for him. I would suggest he should hire an migration agent.


----------



## Breakwater

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
General Skilled Migration (GSM) processing centres allocate applications; in accordance with priority processing arrangements; to meet the Migration Programme planning levels set by the government.

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 programme year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.


----------



## Breakwater

I have heard that they will not be issuing more visas in 2014-15



Breakwater said:


> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> General Skilled Migration (GSM) processing centres allocate applications; in accordance with priority processing arrangements; to meet the Migration Programme planning levels set by the government.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 programme year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.


----------



## BOLT

he should try following visa streams

Significant Business History stream
Venture Capital Entrepreneur stream





KitKaat said:


> Thanks Bolt
> I actually tried the Immi wizard and couldn't find any suitable visa for him. I would suggest he should hire an migration agent.


----------



## najamgk

Breakwater said:


> I have heard that they will not be issuing more visas in 2014-15


What this means? Can any senior explain please?


----------



## najamgk

Hi All,

What is the best method to pay for 189 visa from U.A.E? I guess most of UAE credit cards in local currency are accepted for online transactions in different foreign currencies, are they accepted for DIBP as well? Anyone experienced this?


----------



## gullu

najamgk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is the best method to pay for 189 visa from U.A.E? I guess most of UAE credit cards in local currency are accepted for online transactions in different foreign currencies, are they accepted for DIBP as well? Anyone experienced this?


I used Rak Bank credit card and it worked.


----------



## najamgk

gullu said:


> I used Rak Bank credit card and it worked.


Thanks, I have same. I would ask them to increase CC limit. Need to pay AUD 7040 :confused2:


----------



## Breakwater

You will need to pay 7,040 AUD + 1.09% surcharge for visa / master card = 7,116.03 AUD.The other credit cards have higher surcharge.



najamgk said:


> Thanks, I have same. I would ask them to increase CC limit. Need to pay AUD 7040 :confused2:


----------



## ILY

As you know we get 1 month training of military in the each year of Intermediate (FSc) stage in Pakistan, should we need to mention this in the Form 80 against the following security Question?

37. undergone any military/paramilitary training,
been trained in weapons/explosives or in the
manufacture of chemical/biological products?

Thanks


----------



## cmfarhan

No need to mention it.


----------



## babajani

ILY said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have two questions;
> 
> 1. What is the purpose of the 'Immi Account', if we are already lodging visa application through 'skill select'?
> 
> 2. In the health declaration there was a question as given below:
> 
> Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
> 
> I marked it as 'No' but later I understood that it was wrong because I have applied for immigration in 2005 which was rejected, based on that I should have marked it 'Yes'.
> 
> Now my Medical is already complete (upfront) but I have not yet applied for Visa.
> 
> How can I correct this mistake in health declarations? should I fill up the Form 1023, but that is only for correction of following documents:
> 
> 1. Visa Application
> 2. Passenger Card
> 3. in response to a notice given to you by the department
> inviting you to comment on possible non-compliance with
> an obligation to correct incorrect information
> 
> Thanks


Hello

I guess you should inform DIBP about the mistake through form 1023 after lodging your application or you can contact your medical provide for more information.

Immi account is a facility provided by the department for tracking your application online. You would be able to check in which stage your visa application is through IMMI account. You can also check your document status through it.It is highly advisable to get one.

To your second question :

Which military training is compulsory after FSC in PAkistan? Can you please elaborate. If it is a routine training program , I don't think you need to tell the department about it.

Regards


----------



## cfuture

BOLT said:


> Team 13 is information collection team, which is perfectly normal.
> 
> 1. Provide them your intended city of arrival. It is just 'intention'
> 2. Just reply to same email address. no need for attachments
> 3. No
> 4. Perfectly normal
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for your response. I have replied them via email. Lets see. Any idea, how long it will take from here?


----------



## KitKaat

Guys who are still waiting for the visa, where have you been hiding lol ...


----------



## olways

KitKaat said:


> Guys who are still waiting for the visa, where have you been hiding lol ...


Waiting impatiently for administrative checks to be complete. Over 650 days of wait


----------



## Breakwater

No more grants till July as quota of 43,390 skilled visas for 2014-15 is reached or almost reached


----------



## KitKaat

Breakwater said:


> No more grants till July as quota of 43,390 skilled visas for 2014-15 is reached or almost reached


where do you get this information from? what about the family stream ?


----------



## Breakwater

This information is summary of what i Posted previously. Moreover, some guys have confirmed basis their telephonic and e-mail contact with COs and Immigration department. Here is the extract of what I posted from Immi website,

"The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 programme year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year."



KitKaat said:


> where do you get this information from? what about the family stream ?


----------



## ILY

babajani said:


> Hello
> 
> I guess you should inform DIBP about the mistake through form 1023 after lodging your application or you can contact your medical provide for more information.
> 
> Immi account is a facility provided by the department for tracking your application online. You would be able to check in which stage your visa application is through IMMI account. You can also check your document status through it.It is highly advisable to get one.
> 
> To your second question :
> 
> Which military training is compulsory after FSC in PAkistan? Can you please elaborate. If it is a routine training program , I don't think you need to tell the department about it.
> 
> Regards


Thanks;

This was a very basic training of 1 month in the 1st year and 2nd year before 1998. That was the last year when it finished. It was named as 'NCC' National Cadet Core. It was compulsory training at that time, does it considered to be a training or not?

Anyone who did intermediate before 1998 can confirm about it?

Thanks


----------



## najamgk

Hi Breakwater,
What would happen to people who already applied for visa or would be getting invite in coming rounds? Dibp would process these applications from July? Would this effect on new invitation other than delay in visa process? would you recommend that new invitee should not do pcc and medical until co asks in such scenario?


----------



## Breakwater

Apparently, the invitations will continue as planned and announced. However, the processing will be either halted or slow (on case by case basis) until July. 
About PCC and medical, Its up to the individual's preference of minimum requisite time for prepartion of the first entry to Australia.



najamgk said:


> Hi Breakwater,
> What would happen to people who already applied for visa or would be getting invite in coming rounds? Dibp would process these applications from July? Would this effect on new invitation other than delay in visa process? would you recommend that new invitee should not do pcc and medical until co asks in such scenario?


----------



## Breakwater

I donot know about family stream. However, generally family visas are greatly affected by capping and queuing



KitKaat said:


> where do you get this information from? what about the family stream ?


----------



## KitKaat

Breakwater said:


> I donot know about family stream. However, generally family visas are greatly affected by capping and queuing


Not all of them. Partner and child visas are not capped. This is what I saw in the immi site .... The parent and fiancé visas are affected by capping and queuing.


----------



## ILY

Has VAC2 payment is only for 'English' requirement or it includes the Visa Fee for the spouse also?


----------



## olways

ILY said:


> Has VAC2 payment is only for 'English' requirement or it includes the Visa Fee for the spouse also?


Paid only for English. The spouse visa fee is added to the primary applicant's visa fee amount at the time of lodging the application.


----------



## Signils

Breakwater & everyone,

What does it mean? That all 189 visa grants have stopped until July, 2015 and will reopen after that? Or that grants have been stopped until December, 2015?

Does DIBP's business year start from July, 2014 to July, 2015??? And the new business year will be July, 2015 to July, 2016?

Please enlighten me. Feeling sick.


----------



## Signils

What about people who already have a case officer assigned?


----------



## olways

Signils said:


> Breakwater & everyone,
> 
> What does it mean? That all 189 visa grants have stopped until July, 2015 and will reopen after that? Or that grants have been stopped until December, 2015?
> 
> Does DIBP's business year start from July, 2014 to July, 2015??? And the new business year will be July, 2015 to July, 2016?
> 
> Please enlighten me. Feeling sick.


DIBP will announce new visa quotas for the program year of 2015/16 on July 1, 2015. This means we will have to wait for another 40 days.


----------



## Signils

New visa quotas?

What if my job code is no longer listed as "in demand" in the next business year but I already have a case officer assigned to me now. My case gets rejected or delayed?

And will they continue employment checks in the coming 40 days?

Can I check anywhere the number of visas granted for my job code?


----------



## olways

Signils said:


> New visa quotas?
> 
> What if my job code is no longer listed as "in demand" in the next business year but I already have a case officer assigned to me now. My case gets rejected or delayed?
> 
> And will they continue employment checks in the coming 40 days?
> 
> Can I check anywhere the number of visas granted for my job code?


If you have applied for visa, you don't have to worry about your occupation or anything else. Even if your visa is ready to be finalized now, DIBP can't do so, because they don't have visas left for this year until July. HOPE IT HELPS.


----------



## islamabad dude

Hi Everyone,

I need some help with something. While attaching the documents, i was reading about the PCC requirement. I have live in saudia from 1983-1993 and then in Australia from 1998-2004. Do i also need to make the PCC from these places? or is it just for the last 10 years where i have lived. from 2004 till ow i am in Pakistan. Please advise anyone. Thanks


----------



## Breakwater

You only need PCC from Paksitan



islamabad dude said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need some help with something. While attaching the documents, i was reading about the PCC requirement. I have live in saudia from 1983-1993 and then in Australia from 1998-2004. Do i also need to make the PCC from these places? or is it just for the last 10 years where i have lived. from 2004 till ow i am in Pakistan. Please advise anyone. Thanks


----------



## BOLT

dude .. why you came back when everyone was leaving 



islamabad dude said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need some help with something. While attaching the documents, i was reading about the PCC requirement. I have live in saudia from 1983-1993 and then in Australia from 1998-2004. Do i also need to make the PCC from these places? or is it just for the last 10 years where i have lived. from 2004 till ow i am in Pakistan. Please advise anyone. Thanks


----------



## islamabad dude

Thanks heaps Breakwater


----------



## islamabad dude

Bolt, i have to come back due to my father ailing health. i was not able to go back since he had open heart surgery. I had a choice of being with him or going back. so i chose this. By the Grace of Allah he is fine now, so thought i might give it another go. Just uploaded all my documents. lets c what happens.


----------



## BOLT

You will get it soon inshallah 



islamabad dude said:


> Bolt, i have to come back due to my father ailing health. i was not able to go back since he had open heart surgery. I had a choice of being with him or going back. so i chose this. By the Grace of Allah he is fine now, so thought i might give it another go. Just uploaded all my documents. lets c what happens.


----------



## najamgk

Hi Guys, what are the charges for medical in U.A.E? Are they same for children as well?


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

hi Everyone i am new to the forums but in final stages of my visa application.
My Co asked my to submit original Engineering Australia Assessment letter, i used the soft copy that was provided to me since i never got the hard copy through mail.

Can anyone tell me the procedure to get the hard copy.
How long does it usually take to get deliver the hard copy in Pakistan. I have 24 days left in my submission time. Can i get the letter before time

Thanks


----------



## najamgk

Hi Expert,

Dubai PCC is mentioned of ministry website valid for 3 months only. Is anyone used same for up to 1 year for Australia Immigration? Or Is there any other certificate which would be valid for more than 3 months?


----------



## cmfarhan

Muhammad Ayaan said:


> hi Everyone i am new to the forums but in final stages of my visa application.
> My Co asked my to submit original Engineering Australia Assessment letter, i used the soft copy that was provided to me since i never got the hard copy through mail.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the procedure to get the hard copy.
> How long does it usually take to get deliver the hard copy in Pakistan. I have 24 days left in my submission time. Can i get the letter before time
> 
> Thanks


Hmm convert it proper improved pdf . As for a hard copy they will send through simple post which will take time. There might be a chance it wont be deilvered. So if you are planning to apply for hard copy this will take time. 
As i was not able to recieve my letter through post and i have to wait for 4 extra months to get a duplicate letter.


----------



## Breakwater

Hi,
I have done my medical and my eMedical Information sheet states that the medical was submitted to department on 5th May, but when I view my application in Immi account, the "Health, Evidence of" is still shown as "Recommended" instead of "Received".


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

cmfarhan said:


> Hmm convert it proper improved pdf . As for a hard copy they will send through simple post which will take time. There might be a chance it wont be deilvered. So if you are planning to apply for hard copy this will take time.
> As i was not able to recieve my letter through post and i have to wait for 4 extra months to get a duplicate letter.


omg 4 months is such a huge time isn't there any fast way


----------



## Natalia2013

Hi everybody!
Need advice...
We so feed up with waiting without any answers to our questions...
We want to do something instead wriring to IGIS (just because it doesn't work)...
Our med (which we done after officer enquairy) already out of date...
What do you recomend to do: wait-wait-wait, or it is time to write complane to DIPB?....


----------



## BOLT

Writing is to IGIS is very useful because at least we come to know whether ESC are over or not.

Your timelines (T13 inquiry in Feb 15) suggests that your ESC may be over. If this is true than you may be near grant, if quota is not over for this year.

However, if your ESC are not over than nothing will happen whatever you do. So I suggest to be patient and do not do anything that may be harmful to your case.





Natalia2013 said:


> Hi everybody!
> Need advice...
> We so feed up with waiting without any answers to our questions...
> We want to do something instead wriring to IGIS (just because it doesn't work)...
> Our med (which we done after officer enquairy) already out of date...
> What do you recomend to do: wait-wait-wait, or it is time to write complane to DIPB?....


----------



## Natalia2013

BOLT said:


> Writing is to IGIS is very useful because at least we come to know whether ESC are over or not.
> 
> Your timelines (T13 inquiry in Feb 15) suggests that your ESC may be over. If this is true than you may be near grant, if quota is not over for this year.
> 
> However, if your ESC are not over than nothing will happen whatever you do. So I suggest to be patient and do not do anything that may be harmful to your case.


Thank you, BOLT!
You have confirmed my view. There is nothink to do for us, only wait)))
So, starting to enjoy summer)))


----------



## najamgk

Hi All,

Is reference signed by HR Manager on letter head accepted by DIBP? It was accepted by ACS without any issue.


----------



## hanali

najamgk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is reference signed by HR Manager on letter head accepted by DIBP? It was accepted by ACS without any issue.


No worries. Its same and accepted by DIBP.


----------



## gullu

najamgk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is reference signed by HR Manager on letter head accepted by DIBP? It was accepted by ACS without any issue.


Should not be an issue. Make sure you submit latest reference letter of current job with "updated date" if last reference letter is more than couple of weeks old.


----------



## najamgk

gullu said:


> Should not be an issue. Make sure you submit latest reference letter of current job with "updated date" if last reference letter is more than couple of weeks old.


Well, last reference letter is a year old :confused2: when I applied for ACS. I am trying to get it with current dates. I guess, it should be fine if reference letter date is few weeks earlier than visa lodgment? I am planning to lodge visa by first week of June as currently preparing documents.


----------



## hanali

najamgk said:


> Well, last reference letter is a year old :confused2: when I applied for ACS. I am trying to get it with current dates. I guess, it should be fine if reference letter date is few weeks earlier than visa lodgment? I am planning to lodge visa by first week of June as currently preparing documents.


Why are you worried? I had actual reference letters with dates more than 2 years old but all were accepted by dibp. Surely I had latest letter from current job but others were old. I did not get new letters.


----------



## B.Shaikh

Hi Everyone
Here are my stats

189 Visa Timeline 

Place of Origin: Rawalpindi, Pakistan
Profession: Electrical engineering
EOI submission: 10/ July/2014
Received Invitation: 11/August/2014
Visa 189 Application: 06/October/2014
Medical Check up: 12/December/2014
Visa Grant: ??? - Still waiting

It's about 6 months that I have submitted PCC & Medical, but no update, still waiting. Can any one guide me on this.


----------



## B.Shaikh

Hi Everyone
Here are my stats

189 Visa Timeline 

Place of Origin: Rawalpindi, Pakistan
Profession: Electrical engineering
EOI submission: 10/ July/2014
Received Invitation: 11/August/2014
Visa 189 Application: 06/October/2014
Medical Check up: 12/December/2014
Visa Grant: ??? - Still waiting

It's about 6 months that I have submitted PCC & Medical, but no update, still waiting. Can any one guide me on this.

Had anyone from Pakistan got 189 visa these days who applied in around Oct-2014


----------



## ILY

B.Shaikh said:


> Hi Everyone
> Here are my stats
> 
> 189 Visa Timeline
> 
> Place of Origin: Rawalpindi, Pakistan
> Profession: Electrical engineering
> EOI submission: 10/ July/2014
> Received Invitation: 11/August/2014
> Visa 189 Application: 06/October/2014
> Medical Check up: 12/December/2014
> Visa Grant: ??? - Still waiting
> 
> It's about 6 months that I have submitted PCC & Medical, but no update, still waiting. Can any one guide me on this.
> 
> Had anyone from Pakistan got 189 visa these days who applied in around Oct-2014


It seems, there is security check going on.


----------



## SqOats

Muhammad Ayaan said:


> omg 4 months is such a huge time isn't there any fast way


Best way is if you can authorize your friend/relative available in Australia ... He will get it in 1,2 days ... he can scan it and send it to you right away ... you dont need hard copy ... only color scan of original and not FILE COPY ... as on file copy .. it is mentioned that it cannot be used for immigration purposes ...

Otherwise. .. you can also arrange courier service by paying little extra ... By normal post, it can take ridiculously long time... and in some case .. you wont even get the post ...

Goodluck


----------



## hanali

B.Shaikh said:


> Hi Everyone
> Here are my stats
> 
> 189 Visa Timeline
> 
> Place of Origin: Rawalpindi, Pakistan
> Profession: Electrical engineering
> EOI submission: 10/ July/2014
> Received Invitation: 11/August/2014
> Visa 189 Application: 06/October/2014
> Medical Check up: 12/December/2014
> Visa Grant: ??? - Still waiting
> 
> It's about 6 months that I have submitted PCC & Medical, but no update, still waiting. Can any one guide me on this.
> 
> Had anyone from Pakistan got 189 visa these days who applied in around Oct-2014


Its seems normal. Otherwise you would get requirements from DIBP case officer.

I would advise to do nothing and just continue your normal life.


----------



## B.Shaikh

hanali said:


> Its seems normal. Otherwise you would get requirements from DIBP case officer.
> 
> I would advise to do nothing and just continue your normal life.


Thanks.


----------



## freak199

Hi,

Same here...paid the Visa fees on september 26 2014...

and still waitin, front loaded all the docs...

ESC :confused2: in progress..

cheers
freak









B.Shaikh said:


> Hi Everyone
> Here are my stats
> 
> 189 Visa Timeline
> 
> Place of Origin: Rawalpindi, Pakistan
> Profession: Electrical engineering
> EOI submission: 10/ July/2014
> Received Invitation: 11/August/2014
> Visa 189 Application: 06/October/2014
> Medical Check up: 12/December/2014
> Visa Grant: ??? - Still waiting
> 
> It's about 6 months that I have submitted PCC & Medical, but no update, still waiting. Can any one guide me on this.
> 
> Had anyone from Pakistan got 189 visa these days who applied in around Oct-2014


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

SqOats said:


> Best way is if you can authorize your friend/relative available in Australia ... He will get it in 1,2 days ... he can scan it and send it to you right away ... you dont need hard copy ... only color scan of original and not FILE COPY ... as on file copy .. it is mentioned that it cannot be used for immigration purposes ...
> 
> Otherwise. .. you can also arrange courier service by paying little extra ... By normal post, it can take ridiculously long time... and in some case .. you wont even get the post ...
> 
> Goodluck


Thanks
I have applied for duplicate copy with courier pick up hopefully i will get it in time. 

Can you tell me how much time does it take to get the letter through courier pic up.(I would be more than happy if someone was present in Australia to get it for my but that is not the case)


----------



## najamgk

freak199 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same here...paid the Visa fees on september 26 2014...
> 
> and still waitin, front loaded all the docs...
> 
> ESC :confused2: in progress..
> 
> cheers
> freak


Hi, If ESC would be done, CO usually inform applicant about this? What do they check in ESC?


----------



## KitKaat

Ladies and Gentlemen 

I am happy to announce that 













I am still waiting  


Thanks for your patience and support


----------



## BOLT

KitKaat .... 

we really want to help you but just don't know what to do except praying. ray2:ray2:ray2:

our prayers and well wishes are with you, soon 'inshallah' you will break the good news as well. 




KitKaat said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen
> 
> I am happy to announce that
> 
> I am still waiting
> 
> 
> Thanks for your patience and support


----------



## KitKaat

BOLT said:


> KitKaat ....
> 
> we really want to help you but just don't know what to do except praying. ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> our prayers and well wishes are with you, soon 'inshallah' you will break the good news as well.


Thanks for the prayers ... but I was just joking around


----------



## sanazahidkhan

KitKaat said:


> Thanks for the prayers ... but I was just joking around


i like your spirit girl.


----------



## KitKaat

sanazahidkhan said:


> i like your spirit girl.


Thanks sweetie


----------



## Eng.Waqas

B.Shaikh said:


> Hi Everyone
> Here are my stats
> 
> 189 Visa Timeline
> 
> Place of Origin: Rawalpindi, Pakistan
> Profession: Electrical engineering
> EOI submission: 10/ July/2014
> Received Invitation: 11/August/2014
> Visa 189 Application: 06/October/2014
> Medical Check up: 12/December/2014
> Visa Grant: ??? - Still waiting
> 
> It's about 6 months that I have submitted PCC & Medical, but no update, still waiting. Can any one guide me on this.
> 
> Had anyone from Pakistan got 189 visa these days who applied in around Oct-2014


 Hello B.shaikh
Let me know at the time of visa lodge had you submitted sufficient docs such as payslips,bank statements,offer letter etc ???? secondly r u working in high secure organization ??
The reason I am asking you b/c inshallah v soon I will lodge my visa(189) application


----------



## hammadans1984

Very few grants these days.

I thought DIBP would speed up the process up to the end of June. But actually the opposite happened.

Waiting...waiting...waiting........:confused2:


----------



## Breakwater

Please do not forget to update the tracker sheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13-NTwfjK_LalCj1laEQ0CBBxBhokAPPMH4RAjGRVUyw/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Breakwater

We did'nt get any grant for so many days!


----------



## Natalia2013

Hello all!
Some strange news.
We have received the request for second med. Due passport number of my son was incorrect, today I called to DIP. With passport everything is ok, but I was informed that we still under security checking. So, they do not have the results of security checking, but send us request to do med.... Knowing the it is already second med enquiry from officer, and have no idea how long the security checking could last, I am frustrated....
I was sure that receiving med request mean the end of checking...


----------



## freak199

Natalia2013 said:


> Hello all!
> Some strange news.
> We have received the request for second med. Due passport number of my son was incorrect, today I called to DIP. With passport everything is ok, but I was informed that we still under security checking. So, they do not have the results of security checking, but send us request to do med.... Knowing the it is already second med enquiry from officer, and have no idea how long the security checking could last, I am frustrated....
> I was sure that receiving med request mean the end of checking...


Hi,

Yes this Esc is going on and on...

I too feel like complaining or withdrawing or filing a case....

but people suggest to forget visa and do ur regular works....guess they r correct...

Trying hard to forgey oz visa...u too do d same...

Guess All should forget about visa and geton wit life or spoil ur beautiful present time...which is so vibrant than the stupid oz dream....

Cheers


----------



## Akbar1234

Dear all, I have been finally contacted again by diac after 6 months and they are requesting for updated form 80, form 1221 and CV. What does this signify? any hope for me again?


----------



## BOLT

This is a good sign. Hopefully, you will get Med/PCC call after this.




Akbar1234 said:


> Dear all, I have been finally contacted again by diac after 6 months and they are requesting for updated form 80, form 1221 and CV. What does this signify? any hope for me again?


----------



## Akbar1234

BOLT said:


> This is a good sign. Hopefully, you will get Med/PCC call after this.


Is there any specified time before I get the call? as I have already submitted my meds and PCC. Additionally I have also been requested for documents once before too i.e PCC


----------



## ma75500

Akbar1234 said:


> Is there any specified time before I get the call? as I have already submitted my meds and PCC. Additionally I have also been requested for documents once before too i.e PCC


Akbar , can you please share your timeline (uptill now) with us ..thanks


----------



## zaingenius

Salamz,
I live in Karachi. I can see many delayed cases in this thread, can anyone tell the reason for such delays ?
I have submitted application on 13th May and need to migrate ASAP. Please go through my timeline in signature.


----------



## tsingh

zaingenius said:


> Salamz,
> I live in Karachi. I can see many delayed cases in this thread, can anyone tell the reason for such delays ?
> I have submitted application on 13th May and need to migrate ASAP. Please go through my timeline in signature.


Reason for that is, visa cap for this year reached and we will need to wait till new Financial year starts.

Just like number of invitation per year for each occupations they also have visa cap for the year.

I have seen in this forum, people started talking about getting money back if they decide to stop giving PR. Well, that is rare and different from our situation. So, dont worry.

You have submitted you application on second week on may, add another 2 months of processing (which is quite normal) and you are looking at july anyway.

Thing you can do from your side is to make sure all documents are uploaded before end of june.

goodluck


----------



## hammadans1984

tsingh said:


> Reason for that is, visa cap for this year reached and we will need to wait till new Financial year starts.
> 
> Just like number of invitation per year for each occupations they also have visa cap for the year.
> 
> I have seen in this forum, people started talking about getting money back if they decide to stop giving PR. Well, that is rare and different from our situation. So, dont worry.
> 
> You have submitted you application on second week on may, add another 2 months of processing (which is quite normal) and you are looking at july anyway.
> 
> Thing you can do from your side is to make sure all documents are uploaded before end of june.
> 
> goodluck



Can you share the link where it is mentioned that visa cap limit is reached for this year?


----------



## cataliya

Hi all...
I have submitted my application for sales and marketing manager to AIM. Can you please guide me how much time they will take to assess the documents.
Secondly will they call the referees? If yes what they can ask? Will that be a detail session or few basic questions.
Kindly share your experience.


----------



## expat.ict

Hi All,

This is to inform that I have made the first entry 3 days ago and have come back yesterday. I plan to save some money first to help me in relocation and go back there look for job after 5 to 6 months..

It was very cold there, and it is damn expensive place to live in ...so I need to plan properly and save enough money before making the move....


----------



## cataliya

cataliya said:


> Hi all...
> I have submitted my application for sales and marketing manager to AIM. Can you please guide me how much time they will take to assess the documents.
> Secondly will they call the referees? If yes what they can ask? Will that be a detail session or few basic questions.
> Kindly share your experience.


please seniors reply....


----------



## sanazahidkhan

expat.ict said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is to inform that I have made the first entry 3 days ago and have come back yesterday. I plan to save some money first to help me in relocation and go back there look for job after 5 to 6 months..
> 
> It was very cold there, and it is damn expensive place to live in ...so I need to plan properly and save enough money before making the move....


we are planning the same expat. which city did you go to


----------



## expat.ict

sanazahidkhan said:


> we are planning the same expat. which city did you go to


Melbourne, I could see a lot of Asians specially chinese and indians and some Paistanis as well...I stayed in Melbourne CBD, but traveled around the city, went south to the beach area and north around Airport area to get the real feel...

Not sure which city should I decide to go, Perth or Melbourne or maybe Sydney..


----------



## Eres

I called to DIBP yesterday. Unfortunately, my checs have not been finalized. I have to wait more. 

I have a thought, that DIBP's workers forgot about my case. A month ago I lodged a form about residence and post address changes. These laziest of the laziest workers did not even have enough time to process it. When I asked why had it happened, an officer answered that all officers were busy and they would process the application as soon as possible.
Also, my PC certificate expired two months ago and only after the call I got an e-mail to update it.


----------



## samy25

hi all,
i am sorry for not being showed up since one month  , yes this was the month of travelling and being her in Melbourne and i am lovin It 

though its quite hectic for both of us as we didnt buy a car yet. public transport take us every where but some time you need to wait on less frequent stops.

i started work here in my friends office.. (links matters)... 

i recommend Melbourne as i get used to of this place so quickly and continently.


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi guys,

What is the trend for new applicants from High Risk countries? i heard since this year the cases are finalized faster than before about 2-4 months. is that still true? what about the external checks ? have they speed it up or stopped it for new applicants ?


----------



## Leo1986

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What is the trend for new applicants from High Risk countries? i heard since this year the cases are finalized faster than before about 2-4 months. is that still true? what about the external checks ? have they speed it up or stopped it for new applicants ?


not for every one ..
6 month and counting ...


----------



## Faris_ksa

Leo1986 said:


> not for every one ..
> 6 month and counting ...


Sorry to hear that, i thought the nightmare of external check is over, i guess not. Anyway keep your hopes up, you will be rewarded for your patience soon.


----------



## Faris_ksa

I think there was a google doc file to track the progress of high risk applicants, can someone please provide me with the link to that file. 

Thanks


----------



## Breakwater

This is the link for tracker sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13-NTwfjK_LalCj1laEQ0CBBxBhokAPPMH4RAjGRVUyw/edit?pli=1#gid=0



Faris_ksa said:


> I think there was a google doc file to track the progress of high risk applicants, can someone please provide me with the link to that file.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## hammadans1984

expat.ict said:


> Melbourne, I could see a lot of Asians specially chinese and indians and some Paistanis as well...I stayed in Melbourne CBD, but traveled around the city, went south to the beach area and north around Airport area to get the real feel...
> 
> Not sure which city should I decide to go, Perth or Melbourne or maybe Sydney..


Can you tell me what questions were you asked at the airport upon arrival in Melbourne?

What purpose of visit did you tell them. Did you simply say that it was your validation trip?


----------



## hanali

hammadans1984 said:


> Can you tell me what questions were you asked at the airport upon arrival in Melbourne?
> 
> What purpose of visit did you tell them. Did you simply say that it was your validation trip?


No questions at all!!!!

Lady officer took passport and scanned it and stamped it. That's it.


----------



## auzi_bound

*Urgent help:UAE PCC issue*

Dear all,

I am new to this forum and was not aware about this , recently a colleague referred me to this .

i am in deep trouble.

I have lodged 189 visa application in February 2015.


I was working in United arab emirates for 8 years and in 2013 my work visa was suddenly revoked by UAE authorities without giving any reason
what so ever and asked me to deport in 3 weeks . They said we are putting 1 year ban and you can enter again UAE after 1 year , on work permit.

Reason of this sudden deportation was the strict surveillance by agencies and they found something suspicious about me but were not able to
proof it.


that said, now as per immigration requirement , I needed a character certificate from UAE , when I have applied offshore from Islamabad, 

they refuse to give it and officially used the word "Allegation" but did not give further details. however , they gave the police certificate 
to my wife who was living with me in uae.

I am in extremely bad situation , i have not done anything wrong and just based on some suspicion ,UAE authorities first destroyed my career
there by revoking work visa and now refused to give certificate ....


what shall i tell to DIAC now ? can i file pcc waiver ? DIAC already sent me case for external security clearance , so does DIAC will contact
with UAE authorities ?


IF UAE authorities are just putting allegation against me and not providing any proof of a crime or conviction , then can i give this reason to
DIAC?

Can I just tell DIAC that I am not able to obtain PCC from UAE and need a waiver ?

what will be the best solution now as it seems very grim chances to get grant.

thanks a lot, looking for your help.

Umar


----------



## najamgk

Hi All,

Is anyone experienced to get Bahrain PCC from Bahrain Embassy in Abu Dhabi U.A.E? I had a bad experienced and lady on reception was not helpful at all. They required to get finger scan on PCC request form from Abu Dhabi but no idea from where to get it.

Please advise if anyone has gone through from similar situation especially in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## ILY

najamgk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone experienced to get Bahrain PCC from Bahrain Embassy in Abu Dhabi U.A.E? I had a bad experienced and lady on reception was not helpful at all. They required to get finger scan on PCC request form from Abu Dhabi but no idea from where to get it.
> 
> Please advise if anyone has gone through from similar situation especially in Abu Dhabi.



You have to go the Head Quater of Police in Abu Dhabi and give your 'Finger Prints/Scan' there on a card in from of the Police Officer. He will then stamp and sign to acknowledge the authenticity of your scan that document (containing finger scan) you can send to the Police department of Bahrain through Bahrain Embasssy in UAE or Directly that I am not sure. Once they will get your authenticated finger prints they will check in their system and give you PCC.


----------



## jeddahksa

No activity on this thread from last two days, its getting dead as the grants are halted for the time being..


----------



## hammadans1984

jeddahksa said:


> No activity on this thread from last two days, its getting dead as the grants are halted for the time being..


What may be the reason for slowing down the visa grants these days?

Is the slow down in general for all countries or only for high risk countries?


----------



## SqOats

auzi_bound said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was not aware about this , recently a colleague referred me to this .
> 
> i am in deep trouble.
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa application in February 2015.
> 
> 
> I was working in United arab emirates for 8 years and in 2013 my work visa was suddenly revoked by UAE authorities without giving any reason
> what so ever and asked me to deport in 3 weeks . They said we are putting 1 year ban and you can enter again UAE after 1 year , on work permit.
> 
> Reason of this sudden deportation was the strict surveillance by agencies and they found something suspicious about me but were not able to
> proof it.
> 
> 
> that said, now as per immigration requirement , I needed a character certificate from UAE , when I have applied offshore from Islamabad,
> 
> they refuse to give it and officially used the word "Allegation" but did not give further details. however , they gave the police certificate
> to my wife who was living with me in uae.
> 
> I am in extremely bad situation , i have not done anything wrong and just based on some suspicion ,UAE authorities first destroyed my career
> there by revoking work visa and now refused to give certificate ....
> 
> 
> what shall i tell to DIAC now ? can i file pcc waiver ? DIAC already sent me case for external security clearance , so does DIAC will contact
> with UAE authorities ?
> 
> 
> IF UAE authorities are just putting allegation against me and not providing any proof of a crime or conviction , then can i give this reason to
> DIAC?
> 
> Can I just tell DIAC that I am not able to obtain PCC from UAE and need a waiver ?
> 
> what will be the best solution now as it seems very grim chances to get grant.
> 
> thanks a lot, looking for your help.
> 
> Umar


I am sorry to hear about your case. in any case, you should be eligible to get the PCC. Usually, charges are written on PCC. For example, my friend had a small case of petty theft back in university in Turkey, when he applied for Turkish PCC he got it with the crime history. He provided explanation about the event and had no difficulty in getting the visa.

Hence, you should atleast get the PCC and check what are the charges. Then you can explain regarding that charges to DIBP. If they are of not any serious nature than they shall understand and you shouldnt have any issue in getting the visa. Also, in order to back your case you can attach further documents i-e character certificate from your employer etc.

I dont know how does PCC waiver works. Maybe some senior person can help you with it. Try to get an opinion from any experienced agent. Maybe they have dealt with similar cases and would be able to help you.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## Breakwater

I had submitted PCC and medical in May. Now CO has been assigned. He asked for form 80, but did'nt ask for form 1221, and bank statement.
Why does this mean and why he does not need form 1221 and bank statement?


----------



## gullu

Breakwater said:


> I had submitted PCC and medical in May. Now CO has been assigned. He asked for form 80, but did'nt ask for form 1221, and bank statement.
> Why does this mean and why he does not need form 1221 and bank statement?


Bank statement is just for proof of your employment history. If CO is satisfied with other evidences and documents then they don't ask for statement. I my case I never submitted bank statement.


----------



## mfa

auzi_bound said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was not aware about this , recently a colleague referred me to this .
> 
> i am in deep trouble.
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa application in February 2015.
> 
> 
> I was working in United arab emirates for 8 years and in 2013 my work visa was suddenly revoked by UAE authorities without giving any reason
> what so ever and asked me to deport in 3 weeks . They said we are putting 1 year ban and you can enter again UAE after 1 year , on work permit.
> 
> Reason of this sudden deportation was the strict surveillance by agencies and they found something suspicious about me but were not able to
> proof it.
> 
> 
> that said, now as per immigration requirement , I needed a character certificate from UAE , when I have applied offshore from Islamabad,
> 
> they refuse to give it and officially used the word "Allegation" but did not give further details. however , they gave the police certificate
> to my wife who was living with me in uae.
> 
> I am in extremely bad situation , i have not done anything wrong and just based on some suspicion ,UAE authorities first destroyed my career
> there by revoking work visa and now refused to give certificate ....
> 
> 
> what shall i tell to DIAC now ? can i file pcc waiver ? DIAC already sent me case for external security clearance , so does DIAC will contact
> with UAE authorities ?
> 
> 
> IF UAE authorities are just putting allegation against me and not providing any proof of a crime or conviction , then can i give this reason to
> DIAC?
> 
> Can I just tell DIAC that I am not able to obtain PCC from UAE and need a waiver ?
> 
> what will be the best solution now as it seems very grim chances to get grant.
> 
> thanks a lot, looking for your help.
> 
> Umar


If you have some allegation or suspicious act recorded by CID in UAE ( it may never qualify as criminal though) they can revoke your visa and deport...it seems similar has happened to you , though you will never know what was the issue. it just works like this ...if you have heard of "secret agencies" in pakistan , who alife ppl without any proof ,actually this is all work of secret agencies.

going forward, the only option will be to tell diac that you were not able to get PCC and ask for waiver but i am afraid DIAC during security clearnace got some 'negative' response and don't give the grant. lets hope it doesn't happen.

thanks,
Moeen


----------



## Jamil Sid

Im living in Dammam Saudi Arabia..Kindly guide someone how can I got the PCC from Karachi Pakistan.


----------



## Breakwater

In the first contact, CO has asked me to submit form 80, and given me 28 days for it. Is he expected to ask for further documents after I submit form 80?


----------



## hanali

Breakwater said:


> In the first contact, CO has asked me to submit form 80, and given me 28 days for it. Is he expected to ask for further documents after I submit form 80?


If CO is happy with documents then won't ask for anything. If not, then may ask for further evidence for job, character etc.


----------



## engfahmi

Dears, have any one had experience with : "Australian Government Department of Education and Training" for investigation??


----------



## freak199

Dear Friends,

Happy to let you know that I got my visa today.

One of the long waiting guys...from Bangalore India

Visa fees paid and Applied on : 26 September 2014.

Visa Granted : 15 June 2015

First Entry date: 30 September 2015.

Class: 189 

Profession : 263111 - Computer networks and Systems Engineer.


This website is no less than a Bible/Quran/Bhagvadgita...this forum guides people in the right direction from darkness towards light. This is By the People for the People and off the People.

Long Long Live Expat Forum.

Time to give back to the forum...I will ....soon...

Cheers
Vinay/ freak199


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

all the best freak.. congratulations


----------



## zahoorahmed

freak199 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Happy to let you know that I got my visa today.
> 
> One of the long waiting guys...from Bangalore India
> 
> Visa fees paid and Applied on : 26 September 2014.
> 
> Visa Granted : 15 June 2015
> 
> First Entry date: 30 September 2015.
> 
> Class: 189
> 
> Profession : 263111 - Computer networks and Systems Engineer.
> 
> 
> This website is no less than a Bible/Quran/Bhagvadgita...this forum guides people in the right direction from darkness towards light. This is By the People for the People and off the People.
> 
> Long Long Live Expat Forum.
> 
> Time to give back to the forum...I will ....soon...
> 
> Cheers
> Vinay/ freak199


many congrats freak199!


----------



## khalidamen

I have got my grant email today 1:23PM AEST. I lodged my application on Apr-15,2015 and this forum was my only source of help. Thank you everyone for contributing in this community.

All the best everyone who is waiting for Golden email.


----------



## hammadans1984

Got my grant yesterday (15-06-2015).

My process lasted roughly six months ( from visa application in December 2014 to grant in June 2015)

I am thankful to everyone on this forum, but I will need help in the future again as i need information from those who have already been to Australia after receiving PR. If anyone is planing for Perth or has been there, please let me know.

Please let me know how to update the tracker sheet.


----------



## hammadans1984

khalidamen said:


> I have got my grant email today 1:23PM AEST. I lodged my application on Apr-15,2015 and this forum was my only source of help. Thank you everyone for contributing in this community.
> 
> All the best everyone who is waiting for Golden email.


Khalid, you intend to move to Perth. Can you send me you email and cell number.


----------



## usmansshaikh

*Advice required on Change of Application Status*

Hello everyone, 

I got CO assigned on 28 May and asked me to submit PCC and Meds within 28 days. I replied and requested to put my case on hold as wife is pregnant. I also asked them to allow me to submit My Medical together with her medical as well as PCC at that time as well. I got the following response in which they allowed me to delay the case, however, the status in my IMMI Account is still information requested. Please let me know if this is okay or an on hold status should be there on application status.

"
*Dear XXXXXXXXXX,

Thank you for your email advising of your change of circumstances.

You are correct that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection does not encourage pregnant applicants to undergo x-rays and we are happy to wait until XXXXX has given birth before completing her medical assessment. It is understandable if you wish to complete your medical assessment at the same time and we also request for you to provide evidence of applying for the Pakistan police clearance certificates after your baby is born.

Please also provide a Form 1022 and a copy of the baby’s birth certificate once they have been born.

Kind Regards

Eliza Bee
GSM Visa Processing Officer






Dear Team,

With regard to the information requested in the email received from your kind office. Following information is requested for both my Wife and Myself(Primary Applicant)

1) Medical Clearance
2) Police Clearance/Character Certificate
3) Polio Certificate.

I have attached polio certificates for both myself and my wife in this email.

Currently, my wife is in her third trimester of pregnancy and the expected date of delivery (EDD) as given by the concerned consultant/clinic is XXXXX( I have attached scanned copy of confirmation of the same from her consultant to this email as well). 

I would like to request you to put my case on hold till such time as we do not want to risk conducting medicals for my wife until she is through with her pregnancy as recommended by your department as well.

I will submit all the remaining above information including medical clearance and Police Clearance/Character Certificate for both applicants as well as Form 1022 with change of circumstances notification as soon as possible after the birth of our first child.

Kindly allow the case to be put on hold and please let me know if any further action is required from my side on this including submission of any other documents or if it is okay to submit all the above information after the birth of our child.

Thank You.*


----------



## tauseef

*Good Character Certificate*

Dear All,

I am in the process of obtaining the PCC for me and for my spouse. Problem is that after marriage we have lived on different rental addresses for the last 6 years. CNIC of mine and spouse contains the temporary/permanent address of my parents house.

Should I obtain one PCC from district Central Karachi (as per CNIC address) or I have to obtain PCC from District East - Karachi where we have lived as tenants in different apartments but actually in the same district?

Furthermore, what is the fees and processing time to obtain these certificates?

I heard that if I can get the PCC endorsed from MOFA (Ministry of foreign Affairs) then I don't need to get PCC from other districts, is this true?

Please guide me whether should I obtain one PCC or multiple PCC's? as then I would need to get atleast 2 PCC per district.

Seniors, please help me over this query?

Is there any way to get one PCC each for my wife and me?

Furthermore, does the address information we provide on Form-80 should match with number of addresses on the PCC itself?

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## syeralia

Hi guys after quite avery long tym i was going through u ppls comnt n happy to hear that u guys r getting grant in lesser tym comparitivly to us


----------



## khalidamen

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am in the process of obtaining the PCC for me and for my spouse. Problem is that after marriage we have lived on different rental addresses for the last 6 years. CNIC of mine and spouse contains the temporary/permanent address of my parents house.
> 
> Should I obtain one PCC from district Central Karachi (as per CNIC address) or I have to obtain PCC from District East - Karachi where we have lived as tenants in different apartments but actually in the same district?
> 
> Furthermore, what is the fees and processing time to obtain these certificates?
> 
> I heard that if I can get the PCC endorsed from MOFA (Ministry of foreign Affairs) then I don't need to get PCC from other districts, is this true?
> 
> Please guide me whether should I obtain one PCC or multiple PCC's? as then I would need to get atleast 2 PCC per district.
> 
> Seniors, please help me over this query?
> 
> Is there any way to get one PCC each for my wife and me?
> 
> Furthermore, does the address information we provide on Form-80 should match with number of addresses on the PCC itself?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tauseef


I was in same situation as yours. On my NIC I had current address of Islamabad while Permanent address of Chakwal, while I lived at many different places in Rawalpindi and Islamabad in last 10-15 years.

I submitted 2 PCC.. one from Islamabad ( current address ) and one from Chakwal. I got Direct grant. no questions asked.


----------



## Natalia2013

Hi all

We have received our GOLDEN MAIL!!!)))

Nearly 22 months since payment.

First entry till 18/05/2016


----------



## KitKaat

Congratulations Natalie ♡


----------



## KitKaat

Yesterday I received a email from our CO requesting additional information for ASIO, is that a good sign ? He asked my husband about residential Addresses prior 2008


----------



## usmansshaikh

*Query Reply*

Can anyone help with the below query asked few days ago please?



usmansshaikh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got CO assigned on 28 May and asked me to submit PCC and Meds within 28 days. I replied and requested to put my case on hold as wife is pregnant. I also asked them to allow me to submit My Medical together with her medical as well as PCC at that time as well. I got the following response in which they allowed me to delay the case, however, the status in my IMMI Account is still information requested. Please let me know if this is okay or an on hold status should be there on application status.
> 
> "
> *Dear XXXXXXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for your email advising of your change of circumstances.
> 
> You are correct that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection does not encourage pregnant applicants to undergo x-rays and we are happy to wait until XXXXX has given birth before completing her medical assessment. It is understandable if you wish to complete your medical assessment at the same time and we also request for you to provide evidence of applying for the Pakistan police clearance certificates after your baby is born.
> 
> Please also provide a Form 1022 and a copy of the baby’s birth certificate once they have been born.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Eliza Bee
> GSM Visa Processing Officer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Team,
> 
> With regard to the information requested in the email received from your kind office. Following information is requested for both my Wife and Myself(Primary Applicant)
> 
> 1) Medical Clearance
> 2) Police Clearance/Character Certificate
> 3) Polio Certificate.
> 
> I have attached polio certificates for both myself and my wife in this email.
> 
> Currently, my wife is in her third trimester of pregnancy and the expected date of delivery (EDD) as given by the concerned consultant/clinic is XXXXX( I have attached scanned copy of confirmation of the same from her consultant to this email as well).
> 
> I would like to request you to put my case on hold till such time as we do not want to risk conducting medicals for my wife until she is through with her pregnancy as recommended by your department as well.
> 
> I will submit all the remaining above information including medical clearance and Police Clearance/Character Certificate for both applicants as well as Form 1022 with change of circumstances notification as soon as possible after the birth of our first child.
> 
> Kindly allow the case to be put on hold and please let me know if any further action is required from my side on this including submission of any other documents or if it is okay to submit all the above information after the birth of our child.
> 
> Thank You.*


----------



## 733513

KitKaat said:


> Yesterday I received a email from our CO requesting additional information for ASIO, is that a good sign ? He asked my husband about residential Addresses prior 2008


Any activity is most certainly a good sign.

I do notice that for 887 ASIO is now going through cases referred to them in Feb-March 2014. As far as I recall your's husband case was referred in March as well.

I think your painful journey is near to end.


----------



## KitKaat

sugarboy said:


> Any activity is most certainly a good sign.
> 
> I do notice that for 887 ASIO is now going through cases referred to them in Feb-March 2014. As far as I recall your's husband case was referred in March as well.
> 
> I think your painful journey is near to end.



Yes true my partner's form 80 referred to ASIO in late march, 2014. Our Case Officer called him and told him to write all the residential addresses quickly, so he can send them away to ASIO before office closes. I hope what you say is correct ! wish you speedy grant as well. when did your form 80 referred to ASIO?


----------



## Little thinker

*Suggestions Needed*

Hello All,

I have certain queries regarding immigration and I would appreciate if you could help me out to clear my doubts and assist me in making the most important decision of my life.

First of all, I had applied for 190 subclass visa on 03-09-2014 with SA state sponsorship. I received the decision stating that my visa has been refused on 31 October 2014. 

Reason for my visa refusal was that the case officer felt I had claimed extra points. He was satisfied with my current employment but not satisfied with my previous employment. This lead to the reduction of points and this made me unqualified.

Now, this time I do not want to commit any mistake. So, I would request you to give me the available options.
I want to apply again for 190 subclass visa in 2015 by just claiming points for my current employment. Now my query is 
1. Can I reapply to SA state sponsorship again.
2. Can I apply to other Australian states.


*Note: I am not claiming points for my previous employment, which had become a reason for visa refusal earlier. 
In the Decision record no where it has been mentioned about ban or prevention from reapplying for state sponsorship.*

I would appreciate if you would clarify the above points, so that I can take make my decision. 

_Not mentioning Job code_.


----------



## olways

Natalia2013 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We have received our GOLDEN MAIL!!!)))
> 
> Nearly 22 months since payment.
> 
> First entry till 18/05/2016


Pozdravlyayu!!! Wish you all the best in your future endeavors.


----------



## 733513

sugarboy said:


> Any activity is most certainly a good sign.
> 
> I do notice that for 887 ASIO is now going through cases referred to them in Feb-March 2014. As far as I recall your's husband case was referred in March as well.
> 
> I think your painful journey is near to end.


Mine was mid may 2014.

If possible, can I please ask what exact date your husband's case was referred to asio in march 2014?

I am 99% sure yours is just around the corner.


----------



## KitKaat

sugarboy said:


> Mine was mid may 2014.
> 
> If possible, can I please ask what exact date your husband's case was referred to asio in march 2014?
> 
> I am 99% sure yours is just around the corner.


In 24/3/2014 our CO send us email requesting form 80 and then he noticed that he have it already and he send us another email telling us to ignore the request of form 80. So obviously he send them in this date. After few months I called him and asked him when did he send our papers, he told me in March.


----------



## 733513

KitKaat said:


> In 24/3/2014 our CO send us email requesting form 80 and then he noticed that he have it already and he send us another email telling us to ignore the request of form 80. So obviously he send them in this date. After few months I called him and asked him when did he send our papers, he told me in March.


I am dearly hoping and expecting your good news next week.

I wish I am right.


----------



## tauseef

*Form-80*

Hi,

While filing form-80, I came across different questions that are confusing:

Q.19 (travel): Do we need to mention last 5 travels or all international travels since 10 years?

Q.20 (Employment): Here I have mentioned my employment from current till first employment, I have also mentioned in the end that from "birth date till my first employment date I was student/unemployed".... Is this fine

Q.21 (Education): Here I have given details of my School, College and University. Do we need to mention school name or name of the certificate awarding institution e.g. I did my SSC from Karachi Board but my school was XYZ, likewise I did my HSC from BIEK but College was XYZ?

Do I need to mention any short courses like CCNA, MCSE etc which I did from different institutions after completing my degree and was employed? I have mentioned these course in my Resume.

Q.43/44 (Associated People): What to write in Citizenship(s) and year granted section? Should it be "By Descent and write the DOB"?

Would appreciate your swift response

Regards,

Raza


----------



## jeddahksa

Hey kitkat 
you will be getting the grant very soon now 

Natalie congrats finally the wait is over good luck


----------



## KitKaat

jeddahksa said:


> Hey kitkat
> you will be getting the grant very soon now
> 
> Natalie congrats finally the wait is over good luck


I really hope we get it soon , but I am afraid they might put us back down the que again :-(


----------



## girlaussie

It's simple, you requested to delay your case cause of pregnancy which DIBP accepted. Once baby arrives, you can provide all the docs requested earlier.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



usmansshaikh said:


> Can anyone help with the below query asked few days ago please?


----------



## Little thinker

*Suggestion needed*

Hello, Could anybody please suggest on the below queries.



Little thinker said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have certain queries regarding immigration and I would appreciate if you could help me out to clear my doubts and assist me in making the most important decision of my life.
> 
> First of all, I had applied for 190 subclass visa on 03-09-2014 with SA state sponsorship. I received the decision stating that my visa has been refused on 31 October 2014.
> 
> Reason for my visa refusal was that the case officer felt I had claimed extra points. He was satisfied with my current employment but not satisfied with my previous employment. This lead to the reduction of points and this made me unqualified.
> 
> Now, this time I do not want to commit any mistake. So, I would request you to give me the available options.
> I want to apply again for 190 subclass visa in 2015 by just claiming points for my current employment. Now my query is
> 1. Can I reapply to SA state sponsorship again.
> 2. Can I apply to other Australian states.
> 
> 
> *Note: I am not claiming points for my previous employment, which had become a reason for visa refusal earlier.
> In the Decision record no where it has been mentioned about ban or prevention from reapplying for state sponsorship.*
> 
> I would appreciate if you would clarify the above points, so that I can take make my decision.
> 
> _Not mentioning Job code_.


----------



## Sameer1626

Little thinker said:


> Hello, Could anybody please suggest on the below queries.


Now, this time I do not want to commit any mistake. So, I would request you to give me the available options.
I want to apply again for 190 subclass visa in 2015 by just claiming points for my current employment. Now my query is 
1. Can I reapply to SA state sponsorship again. *YES YOU CAN*
2. Can I apply to other Australian states.* YES YOU CAN*


Note: I am not claiming points for my previous employment, which had become a reason for visa refusal earlier. 
In the Decision record no where it has been mentioned about ban or prevention from reapplying for state sponsorship.


----------



## Faris_ksa

Little thinker said:


> Hello, Could anybody please suggest on the below queries.


i don't see any reason that you can't apply again.

can i ask what is your occupation? and if your assessing authority assessed you positively for your work experience that was refused later by the case officer ?!!


----------



## usmansshaikh

Thanks girlaussie, but my question is whether on the immi account, the application status changes to on hold or something or does it remain information requested, as I only have this on email and no confirmation on the immiaccount that my request is accepted and case is now on hold.






girlaussie said:


> It's simple, you requested to delay your case cause of pregnancy which DIBP accepted. Once baby arrives, you can provide all the docs requested earlier.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## girlaussie

Not a problem. 

I reckon it shouldn't be a problem as this email was sent by the Department so it has more value then what it shows on immi account. 

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



usmansshaikh said:


> Thanks girlaussie, but my question is whether on the immi account, the application status changes to on hold or something or does it remain information requested, as I only have this on email and no confirmation on the immiaccount that my request is accepted and case is now on hold.


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

i have provided the required documents via email to my CO about 5 days ago but i have not heard from him as yet neither my immi account info changed from information requested. Can anyone tell how long usually they take to respond and update the account status.

Thanks


----------



## hammadans1984

Muhammad Ayaan said:


> i have provided the required documents via email to my CO about 5 days ago but i have not heard from him as yet neither my immi account info changed from information requested. Can anyone tell how long usually they take to respond and update the account status.
> 
> Thanks


You should upload the documents on immiaccount yourself.


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

hammadans1984 said:


> You should upload the documents on immiaccount yourself.


thnx for the response but today i received a mail from CO stating that documents has been received and my application is near completion but the quota for current year has limited seats and processing time is slow. he further wrote that quota for my category has limited seats as well and it will take longer time to process the application.

he further give a note in the end stating that my application will be decided / finalized after 1st July subject to allotment of quota to my category in the next year.

I hope and wait for 1st July now


----------



## taz_mt

Natalia2013 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We have received our GOLDEN MAIL!!!)))
> 
> Nearly 22 months since payment.
> 
> First entry till 18/05/2016


congrats


----------



## jakb

Hi Guys 

Just gave the immi department a call today to check the status of my application, the officer said, "There is no outstanding information required, but this financial years PR have been already allocated and you will be considered for next year from 1st July, there will be a backlog but you should get a response in two to three weeks time"

What can I conclude my case is near grant? no extra security checks need to be carried out? Will I be getting my grant in two to three weeks time?

Little confused!


----------



## Jamil Sid

jakb said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just gave the immi department a call today to check the status of my application, the officer said, "There is no outstanding information required, but this financial years PR have been already allocated and you will be considered for next year from 1st July, there will be a backlog but you should get a response in two to three weeks time"
> 
> What can I conclude my case is near grant? no extra security checks need to be carried out? Will I be getting my grant in two to three weeks time?
> 
> Little confused!


Boss you will got the grant second week of July.


----------



## hanali

jakb said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just gave the immi department a call today to check the status of my application, the officer said, "There is no outstanding information required, but this financial years PR have been already allocated and you will be considered for next year from 1st July, there will be a backlog but you should get a response in two to three weeks time"
> 
> What can I conclude my case is near grant? no extra security checks need to be carried out? Will I be getting my grant in two to three weeks time?
> 
> Little confused!


In my opinion, once the quota is refreshed in July, you will get grant.


----------



## Breakwater

Sent form 80 to team 7. Updated my signature. Now waiting !
I don't know how fast is team 7.


----------



## ILY

taz_mt said:


> congrats



Hi Taz_mt

Did you submit Form 1221 also along with Form 80?


----------



## ILY

hanali said:


> In my opinion, once the quota is refreshed in July, you will get grant.



Hi Hanali

Did the CO ask for Form 1221, if you have already provided Form 80?

Thanks


----------



## hanali

ILY said:


> Hi Hanali
> 
> Did the CO ask for Form 1221, if you have already provided Form 80?
> 
> Thanks


Neither did I submit form 1221 nor was I asked for it by CO.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

you need to send form 80 and form 1221 It is to be sent only when the case officer ask's for it. More over hold on tight as July is just around the corner. We can expect visa grants flying left, right and centre.


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi there,

I am not seeing any grant for some time now(specially for Pakistanis ). 

Does it mean that this 189 HR applicants process , reverts back to its slacking mode or is there any other reason for that ?


----------



## khalidamen

shah-sawar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am not seeing any grant for some time now(specially for Pakistanis ).
> 
> Does it mean that this 189 HR applicants process , reverts back to its slacking mode or is there any other reason for that ?


I have got my Visa granted just in 62 days ( from Visa lodge to Grant ).


----------



## shiraz

Congrats Khalid that was quick.

When are you planning to move?



khalidamen said:


> I have got my Visa granted just in 62 days ( from Visa lodge to Grant ).


----------



## khalidamen

shiraz said:


> Congrats Khalid that was quick.
> 
> When are you planning to move?


Planning to move to Perth in Jan 2016 InshaAllah


----------



## talexpat

Hi all,

One of my cousin has lodged 189 visa while he is on 489 visa since couple of months. He has been granted bridging visa A. We have heard that in order to activate 189 visa once it is granted, he might have to go back to Pakistan to cancel existing 489 visa and then re-enter Australia to activate 189. Is it true?

Thanks all. Enjoy weekend!!

:juggle:


----------



## shah-sawar

khalidamen said:


> I have got my Visa granted just in 62 days ( from Visa lodge to Grant ).


Yar I have lodged my 189 application on 20 March 2015 and within a week, front loaded most of my docs except Police Clearance, Health exam(Medical) , Polio Vaccination Certificate, CV etc.

On 7 May 2015, I was contacted by Team Adelaide for additional docs. Police Clearance, Health exam(Medical) , Polio Vaccination Certificate, CV , form 80 were requested which were uploaded and mailed on 30 May 2015.

After that I haven't heard from them till now. Need your valuable advice on this matter.

take care.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

shah-sawar said:


> Yar I have lodged my 189 application on 20 March 2015 and within a week, front loaded most of my docs except Police Clearance, Health exam(Medical) , Polio Vaccination Certificate, CV etc.
> 
> On 7 May 2015, I was contacted by Team Adelaide for additional docs. Police Clearance, Health exam(Medical) , Polio Vaccination Certificate, CV , form 80 were requested which were uploaded and mailed on 30 May 2015.
> 
> After that I haven't heard from them till now. Need your valuable advice on this matter.
> 
> take care.


You need to be patient as July is just around the corner. Moreover, DIBP is on strike for the last 10 days. they will start functioning again from Monday onwards. So, it is possible that your documents have been assessed and your grant is waiting for its turn to be sent.


----------



## Leo1986

waiting , waiting & waiting


----------



## zaingenius

Guys I got my application forwarded for processing after exact 45 days of application lodging.
No I have been assigned to adelaide team2.
hoping for direct grant as all docs, meds and PCC are already uploaded.


----------



## KitKaat

zaingenius said:


> Guys I got my application forwarded for processing after exact 45 days of application lodging.
> No I have been assigned to adelaide team2.
> hoping for direct grant as all docs, meds and PCC are already uploaded.


Good luck


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Hi

I have couple of questions.

1. How much time it takes to book a ticket through IOM and what are the advantages of booking it through them.
2. what is the baggage allowance of the ticket booked through IOM?

Regards
Fahad


----------



## Faris_ksa

zaingenius said:


> Guys I got my application forwarded for processing after exact 45 days of application lodging.
> No I have been assigned to adelaide team2.
> hoping for direct grant as all docs, meds and PCC are already uploaded.


Good luck, 

It looks like it takes around 7 weeks to be assigned a case officer these days. Do any of you know usually how much time they take to process an application ? if everything goes fine is it save to assume it will take 2 weeks ?


I know the wait could be longer if a file is sent for external checks, but i am talking about the current trend for High Risk applicants. Do you think they exempt the new High Risk applicants (2015) from further checks like they used to do ? or is it a case by case situation.


----------



## hanali

Faris_ksa said:


> Good luck,
> 
> It looks like it takes around 7 weeks to be assigned a case officer these days. Do any of you know usually how much time they take to process an application ? if everything goes fine is it save to assume it will take 2 weeks ?
> 
> I know the wait could be longer if a file is sent for external checks, but i am talking about the current trend for High Risk applicants. Do you think they exempt the new High Risk applicants (2015) from further checks like they used to do ? or is it a case by case situation.


In my opinion there is no fixed time frame for visa application to be finalised. All applications are dealt as per DIBP rules and no one knows exactly who gets visa quick and who gets delayed coz of external checks. As all applicants are unique so the time for processing differs for all applicants.
Recently visa were granted in 8-9 weeks on average. But again that's not fixed.


----------



## hammadans1984

Dear friends,

I have recently been granted my PR Visa. I will be thankful if someone can answer my queries regarding first visit to Australia.

i) I have planned my first entry in coming August (2015) for two days. The lesser number of days is because of my running project in Riyadh. Please let me know if a two day visit will fulfill the requirement of the required first entry (to activate the PR)?

ii) Is it necessary to apply for PR card on first entry? If yes, how long does it take? What further thing you suggest I should do on first visit.

iii) I will be going to Pakistan before I visit Australia. I have come to know that I have to inform DIBP about change in my circumstances that take place before landing into Australia. How can I inform DIBP about my visit to Pakistan for Eid holidays as immi account can not be used to upload documents after visa grant.

iv) Is it necessary to get protector stamp on passport?

Regards,
hammadans1984


----------



## zahoorahmed

DIBP's domain name is changed. I used to get e-mails from "@immi.gov.au" and now I received it from "@border.gov.au".

If anyone has set e-mail filters; they should also add this accordingly.

@immi.gov.au (OLD)

@border.gov.au (NEW)


----------



## talexpat

talexpat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One of my cousin has lodged 189 visa while he is on 489 visa since couple of months. He has been granted bridging visa A. We have heard that in order to activate 189 visa once it is granted, he might have to go back to Pakistan to cancel existing 489 visa and then re-enter Australia to activate 189. Is it true?
> 
> Thanks all. Enjoy weekend!!
> 
> :juggle:


Hi all, can anyone reply for above query?


----------



## KitKaat

I am in shock right now.
Our CO called my partner just few minutes ago and told him that our security check has been finalized. Thanks to God.


----------



## 733513

KitKaat said:


> I am in shock right now.
> Our CO called my partner just few minutes ago and told him that our security check has been finalized. Thanks to God.


Yepppieeee !!!!!!

very goood newssss !!!!

You won't believe I just got a surge of blood in my veins as I read your comment. Share ultimate good news with us ASAP.


----------



## Signils

KitKaat said:


> I am in shock right now.
> Our CO called my partner just few minutes ago and told him that our security check has been finalized. Thanks to God.


Genuinely happy for you! It was a long wait /hugs


----------



## KitKaat

Thank you all, couldn't express my feelings right now .... 

The Case officer requested from my partner to re-new my AFP police check, which unfortunately the server of the website portal is currently not working.


----------



## girlaussie

1: It doesn't matter at all, it could be even an hour-activate & return flight.

2: Australian government don't issue any PR card, your PR grant & first entry is enough to validate your visa for 5 years. Nothing to do if it's a temporary visit.

3: Applicants need to update their change in circumstances only 'before the grant' not after the grant so you are not required to inform DIBP.

4: No not at all, it's not a work visa but a full immigration so no stamp/protector etc is required.

Girl Aussie



hammadans1984 said:


> i) I have planned my first entry in coming August (2015) for two days. The lesser number of days is because of my running project in Riyadh. Please let me know if a two day visit will fulfill the requirement of the required first entry (to activate the PR)?
> 
> ii) Is it necessary to apply for PR card on first entry? If yes, how long does it take? What further thing you suggest I should do on first visit.
> 
> iii) I will be going to Pakistan before I visit Australia. I have come to know that I have to inform DIBP about change in my circumstances that take place before landing into Australia. How can I inform DIBP about my visit to Pakistan for Eid holidays as immi account can not be used to upload documents after visa grant.
> 
> iv) Is it necessary to get protector stamp on passport?
> 
> Regards,
> hammadans1984


----------



## hammadans1984

girlaussie said:


> 1: It doesn't matter at all, it could be even an hour-activate & return flight.
> 
> 2: Australian government don't issue any PR card, your PR grant & first entry is enough to validate your visa for 5 years. Nothing to do if it's a temporary visit.
> 
> 3: Applicants need to update their change in circumstances only 'before the grant' not after the grant so you are not required to inform DIBP.
> 
> 4: No not at all, it's not a work visa but a full immigration so no stamp/protector etc is required.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Girl Aussie. So nice of you.


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

can anyone guide me on this 
The requested documents as requested by CO was mailed to him and he acknowledge it more than 10 days ago. But my immi account status still shows information requested.
What should i do about it, i did not uploaded the required documents in immi account.
Please help.


----------



## Leo1986

Same for me , i upload since 4 month


----------



## siddhi817

Alhamdolillah, I received my golden email an hour ago  thanks to everyone one this forum for their support and advice

IED: 18th Feb 2016


----------



## BOLT

Congrats KitKaat. Finally it is happening ...



KitKaat said:


> I am in shock right now.
> Our CO called my partner just few minutes ago and told him that our security check has been finalized. Thanks to God.


----------



## BOLT

Reply to Question 3 is only partially right

One needs to update DIBP of all changes in circumstances till one reaches Australia, not till visa grant. It is also mentioned in the grant letter. Although short visits abroad are NOT 'changes in circumstances'.




girlaussie said:


> 1: It doesn't matter at all, it could be even an hour-activate & return flight.
> 
> 2: Australian government don't issue any PR card, your PR grant & first entry is enough to validate your visa for 5 years. Nothing to do if it's a temporary visit.
> 
> 3: Applicants need to update their change in circumstances only 'before the grant' not after the grant so you are not required to inform DIBP.
> 
> 4: No not at all, it's not a work visa but a full immigration so no stamp/protector etc is required.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## KitKaat

BOLT said:


> Congrats KitKaat. Finally it is happening ...


Thank you brother... I am very grateful thank to God


----------



## olways

KitKaat said:


> Thank you brother... I am very grateful thank to God


Wow KitKat, so so so happy for you. Very good news. Hope your grant is around the corner. You have waited for long.


----------



## 733513

Guys, I got my grant today..

Thanks for all your help and support and I wish best of luck to the remaining applicants.


----------



## shah-sawar

sugarboy said:


> Guys, I got my grant today..
> 
> Thanks for all your help and support and I wish best of luck to the remaining applicants.


Dost, could you please share your detailed timeline aswell.


----------



## khalidamen

BOLT said:


> Reply to Question 3 is only partially right
> 
> One needs to update DIBP of all changes in circumstances till one reaches Australia, not till visa grant. It is also mentioned in the grant letter. Although short visits abroad are NOT 'changes in circumstances'.



Could you share the part of grant letter where it is mentioned " to update DIBP of all changes in circumstances till one reaches Australia"

Section I can see in grant letter is this.

"It is important to notify us of changes to your passport details if you are travelling. This
includes details of any new passport you obtain to replace a passport that has expired or
been lost/stolen/destroyed, and any additional passport of another nationality you hold."

Where you need notify in case there is a change in passport ( Thats because your Visa is linked to passport) , I don't see anywhere in grant letter to DIBP about any travels you make once Visa is granted.


----------



## ibfij

goodluck Kitkaat


----------



## Signils

I just got the grant! For any Afghans reading this, trust in your skills and apply for skilled visa! 

Gender - Female 
Job - Analyst Programmer 
Invite - 19th January 2015
Lodge date - 10th March 2015
Medicals - 11th May 2015
Grant - 2nd July 2015

Good luck everyone waiting for the grants, it's coming soon


----------



## KitKaat

Congratulations to all ... Indeed this month is the best month. Thanks everyone for praying and wishing good luck to me.


----------



## ILY

BOLT said:


> Reply to Question 3 is only partially right
> 
> One needs to update DIBP of all changes in circumstances till one reaches Australia, not till visa grant. It is also mentioned in the grant letter. Although short visits abroad are NOT 'changes in circumstances'.


What about New Passport details of 'Non Migrating Dependents'. Should we inform about this as my visa application is under process?

Thanks


----------



## zaingenius

Yahoooo...I got direct grant today !


----------



## ibfij

Cograts Zain and best of luck ... where do you intend to go? I mean which city



zaingenius said:


> Yahoooo...I got direct grant today !


----------



## Breakwater

Congrats


zaingenius said:


> Yahoooo...I got direct grant today !


----------



## hammadans1984

BOLT said:


> Reply to Question 3 is only partially right
> 
> One needs to update DIBP of all changes in circumstances till one reaches Australia, not till visa grant. It is also mentioned in the grant letter. Although short visits abroad are NOT 'changes in circumstances'.


Thanks Bolt. If there are changes in circumstances, how can one inform the DIBP?


----------



## hammadans1984

zaingenius said:


> Yahoooo...I got direct grant today !


Dear Zain. Can you please inform how much experience do you have? 

Was your experience deducted when you applied for skills assessment.

One of my friends, network engineer, is soon going to apply for skills assessment.


----------



## najamgk

hammadans1984 said:


> Dear Zain. Can you please inform how much experience do you have?
> 
> Was your experience deducted when you applied for skills assessment.
> 
> One of my friends, network engineer, is soon going to apply for skills assessment.


ACS will deduct experience, minimum is 2 years from relevant experience if bachelor or higher degree is ICT Major and related to occupation.


----------



## zaingenius

ibfij said:


> Cograts Zain and best of luck ... where do you intend to go? I mean which city


Will proly go to Melbourne as living is comparatively cheap there..Sydney is expensive..


----------



## zaingenius

hammadans1984 said:


> Dear Zain. Can you please inform how much experience do you have?
> 
> Was your experience deducted when you applied for skills assessment.
> 
> One of my friends, network engineer, is soon going to apply for skills assessment.


ACS deducts 2 years experience...But final decision of experience years calculation is with CO, so dont worry much if ACS has deducted many years.
I have 5+ years of experience, ACS assessed my experience as 4 years, may be I got 5 points for it only...But in my EIO, I mentioned 5+ years because in EIO form they asked for experience which I had, not the one assessed by ACS


----------



## Breakwater

I had submitted form 80 on 25th June and today CO asked for Polio vaccination, and i submitted it. From this, It looks like my visa is almost ready. Please advise?


----------



## zainer

KitKaat said:


> Thank you brother... I am very grateful thank to God


Good luck Kitkat, this is new chapter for u and ur family
how long it took for ESC in your case ?


----------



## borak

*ACS Heart Breaking Result.*



Breakwater said:


> I had submitted form 80 on 25th June and today CO asked for Polio vaccination, and i submitted it. From this, It looks like my visa is almost ready. Please advise?


Salaam Brother,

My name is iqtidar currently working in UAE as software engineer.
I have just received my ACS assessment today.. it was heart breaking....
I have done BSE Hons (Bachelor of Software Engineering (Hons)) from a HEC recognized university "City University of Sciences & IT" from peshawar.
I have 5+ years of experience...
So what i was sure that i will get 15 points for my bachelor and 5 points for experience after 2 years deduction from ACS... 
But they assessed my degree as Associate Degree not as a Bachelor Degree...
Could you please tell me about your case... what you have done and from where...
Please your help is required.


Thanks


----------



## borak

Breakwater said:


> I had submitted form 80 on 25th June and today CO asked for Polio vaccination, and i submitted it. From this, It looks like my visa is almost ready. Please advise?


Salaam Brother,

My name is iqtidar currently working in UAE as software engineer.
I have just received my ACS assessment today.. it was heart breaking....
I have done BSE Hons (Bachelor of Software Engineering (Hons)) from a HEC recognized university "City University of Sciences & IT" from peshawar.
I have 5+ years of experience...
So what i was sure that i will get 15 points for my bachelor and 5 points for experience after 2 years deduction from ACS... 
But they assessed my degree as Associate Degree not as a Bachelor Degree...
Could you please tell me about your case... what you have done and from where...
Please your help is required.


Thanks


----------



## najamgk

borak said:


> Salaam Brother,
> 
> My name is iqtidar currently working in UAE as software engineer.
> I have just received my ACS assessment today.. it was heart breaking....
> I have done BSE Hons (Bachelor of Software Engineering (Hons)) from a HEC recognized university "City University of Sciences & IT" from peshawar.
> I have 5+ years of experience...
> So what i was sure that i will get 15 points for my bachelor and 5 points for experience after 2 years deduction from ACS...
> But they assessed my degree as Associate Degree not as a Bachelor Degree...
> Could you please tell me about your case... what you have done and from where...
> Please your help is required.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Your degree is 4 years after intermediate? I have BS IT degree from AIOU 4 years and it was assessed as Bachelor degree.


----------



## borak

Yeah Bro my degree is 4 years degree... and my university is also well known recognized by HEC, even my degree is attested by HEC... our university was accredited with british accreditation council.. Im really sad today... Now my points are 40... 30 for age and 10 for degree... the only option left for me is either go for 489 or 20 points in PTE or IELTS...


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

any civil engineer that has been awarded grant in these days

should i call DIBP as i received delay mail on 24th June and still to get my grant (Civil Engineer)
Please share the Number to call offshore from Pakistan 
and what information is required to share with DIBP in order to get the status of application
Thanks


----------



## Breakwater

I am not related to IT or I am not software engineer.
Please accept my apology on this.



borak said:


> Salaam Brother,
> 
> My name is iqtidar currently working in UAE as software engineer.
> I have just received my ACS assessment today.. it was heart breaking....
> I have done BSE Hons (Bachelor of Software Engineering (Hons)) from a HEC recognized university "City University of Sciences & IT" from peshawar.
> I have 5+ years of experience...
> So what i was sure that i will get 15 points for my bachelor and 5 points for experience after 2 years deduction from ACS...
> But they assessed my degree as Associate Degree not as a Bachelor Degree...
> Could you please tell me about your case... what you have done and from where...
> Please your help is required.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## najamgk

borak said:


> Yeah Bro my degree is 4 years degree... and my university is also well known recognized by HEC, even my degree is attested by HEC... our university was accredited with british accreditation council.. Im really sad today... Now my points are 40... 30 for age and 10 for degree... the only option left for me is either go for 489 or 20 points in PTE or IELTS...


It could be in their record, your degree from this university is not up to bachelor level. Don't you have work exp? yes, you need to work hard for PTE/Ielts and then 489 or 189/190 as per your English score.


----------



## knamz

hi,

I ave applied for 189 Visa on 12th March. Form 80 with signatures on 19th June. on 2nd July I called DIBP and they told me that my appliction is now under National Security Check. I am a Pakistani Living in Riyadh but got my education from Germany. Does any one has idea how long will it take to clear national security check? Can it be cleared in a month or so?


----------



## shah-sawar

I have lodged my 189 application on 20 March 2015 and front loaded most of the docs.

On 7 May 2015, I was contacted by Team Adelaide for additional docs i-e Police Clearance, Health exam(Medical) , Polio Vaccination Certificate, CV , form 80 , which were uploaded and also mailed on 30 May 2015.

Well from the last few months, one can easily deduce that HR applicant are getting speedy 189 grants (normally in 2 to 5 months) but I haven't heard from them till now. 

Is there anyone who is facing the similar situation as me.

take care.


----------



## hanali

knamz said:


> hi,
> 
> I ave applied for 189 Visa on 12th March. Form 80 with signatures on 19th June. on 2nd July I called DIBP and they told me that my appliction is now under National Security Check. I am a Pakistani Living in Riyadh but got my education from Germany. Does any one has idea how long will it take to clear national security check? Can it be cleared in a month or so?


Clearance of security check in one month seems improbable based on past experience.

Better not to worry and enjoy ramadhan in Riyadh and explore a few new eating points in Hara and Sulaymania


----------



## knamz

Thanks for reply,

but what is expected time to clear National Security Check these days from Saudia?


----------



## hanali

knamz said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> but what is expected time to clear National Security Check these days from Saudia?


Can't say exactly how much time but it is way less than what is taken by Pakistani authorities. Must not be more than couple of months ideally speaking.
If case is referred to Pakistani authorities then forget about it for at least one year unless the Pakistani process is changed and streamlined for better.


----------



## andrew64

hanali said:


> Can't say exactly how much time but it is way less than what is taken by Pakistani authorities. Must not be more than couple of months ideally speaking.
> If case is referred to Pakistani authorities then forget about it for at least one year unless the Pakistani process is changed and streamlined for better.


which are south asian countries comes under high risk countries


----------



## hanali

andrew64 said:


> which are south asian countries comes under high risk countries


All


----------



## nonee17

knamz said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> but what is expected time to clear National Security Check these days from Saudia?


Hi Knamz, I am living in Riyadh too and lodge my visa on 2nd april, everyone i know from april got their grants except me.

When i called them, they did not mention anything about security check but told me that it is under process and no update at this point of time is available.


----------



## knamz

were they Pakistanies living in Saudia who got Visas after appling in April 2015?


----------



## knamz

are they Pakistanies living in Saudia who got their visas after applying in April 2015?

had any of them gone through Security Check?


----------



## hanali

knamz said:


> are they Pakistanies living in Saudia who got their visas after applying in April 2015?
> 
> had any of them gone through Security Check?


If anyone applied in April and got visa issued, there is no way on earth that there cases were referred for security clearance (talking of Pakistanis). I am not sure if other countries work fast for security clearance or not for their nationals.


----------



## civil

*Application*

Hello Everyone,

I just received invitation for 189 visa. I've created Immi Account & under new application, I cannot find 189 sub-class. Can anybody help me?


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

Got my Grant today


----------



## jakb

*Golden Mail*

Hi Guys

Got the golden Mail today!!! Finally got my grant!!


----------



## hanali

Congrats to the ones who got grants in July. Wish all waiting people quick grants, specially kitkat.


----------



## shah-sawar

Guys, whats the contact number for 189 visa enquiry if someone is calling from Pakistan and whats the appropriate time to call them ?

Btw, my case has been assigned to "Adelaide gsm team4 ".


----------



## borak

jakb said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got the golden Mail today!!! Finally got my grant!!


Hi Jakb

I need your help. I recently completed my ACS assessment for 261313. I have BSE (Hons) from City University Peshawar. ACS assessed it equal to Associate Degree and not a Bachelor Degree as per AQF.

Can you please tell me about your case. What degree you have and how is it assessed by ACS. If it is assessed equal to the Bachelor?

I am waiting your kind reply.

Thanks


----------



## saz82

Hi all

So i contacted dibp and all i was told is that there is nothing else required from us and that our application is under routine checking. No one said anything about high risk, etc., but i an egyptian/sudanese with previous work in iraq and my husband is syrian .. i have no clue how long this will take. We lodged in 26 march 2015. Anyone has an idea about time frame?


----------



## shah-sawar

saz82 said:


> Hi all
> 
> So i contacted dibp and all i was told is that there is nothing else required from us and that our application is under routine checking. No one said anything about high risk, etc., but i an egyptian/sudanese with previous work in iraq and my husband is syrian .. i have no clue how long this will take. We lodged in 26 march 2015. Anyone has an idea about time frame?


Hi there, could u tell me on which number did you call dibp to enquire about your case?


----------



## saz82

shah-sawar said:


> Hi there, could u tell me on which number did you call dibp to enquire about your case?


Hi. I called 0061731367000


----------



## Leo1986

I called dibp today , and they told me to wait and do nothing 
They advice to call later after 2 month 
 bad luck 
Keep waiting 
Into the 8th month


----------



## saz82

Leo1986 said:


> I called dibp today , and they told me to wait and do nothing
> They advice to call later after 2 month
> bad luck
> Keep waiting
> Into the 8th month


Ouch! That is a long time  
But at least you now have a defined time frame


----------



## Breakwater

Is ESC same as national security check



hanali said:


> Can't say exactly how much time but it is way less than what is taken by Pakistani authorities. Must not be more than couple of months ideally speaking.
> If case is referred to Pakistani authorities then forget about it for at least one year unless the Pakistani process is changed and streamlined for better.


----------



## saz82

Breakwater said:


> Is ESC same as national security check


Yes it stands for external security checks (with other agencies)


----------



## cfuture

I have received my 189 Visa Grant on 2nd July. Thanks to Allah. 

I applied on 15th Feb 2015 and front loaded everything. In April, CO asked me Polio Vaccination Certificate and Resume. 

This forum and the people here were very helpful. You guys are great.


----------



## longwaiting

Leo1986 said:


> I called dibp today , and they told me to wait and do nothing
> They advice to call later after 2 month
> bad luck
> Keep waiting
> Into the 8th month


Did they confirm that your ESC where complete?


----------



## Leo1986

longwaiting said:


> Did they confirm that your ESC where complete?


no , not completed


----------



## hanali

Breakwater said:


> Is ESC same as national security check


Yes, I think its same.


----------



## kalim kashif

*Very long time*



longwaiting said:


> Did they confirm that your ESC where complete?


Hi Longwaiting,
Your time line shows you applied a long time ago, Is your application still under security check. Did you file a complain in ASIO? or did you try to find out whats talking your case so long? its been3 years. you must be feeling sad about it.







190 Visa applied: 14 april 2014, CO: 1st aug, 2014, ESC: september 2014, Grant: still waiting


----------



## shah-sawar

So guys I called the immigration office today to enquire about my case. The representative told me that he'll email me about my case progress in half an hour and here's what I have got in my email.

================
Sensitive

Mr XYZ,

Thanks for your phone call.

No further documents are required from you.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.

This often includes various checks that are undertaken by our officers overseas and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.

Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.

Kind regards,

Joshua Henderson
GSM Visa Processing Officer
General Skilled Migration - Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Offshore clients: 07 3136 7000
Onshore clients: 1800 720 656
E: [email protected]
W: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

================

Need your suggestions people. Any idea how long will it from now on ? and what should I do now ?


----------



## saz82

Nope ... nothing you can do but wait unfortunately ...



shah-sawar said:


> So guys I called the immigration office today to enquire about my case. The representative told me that he'll email me about my case progress in half an hour and here's what I have got in my email.
> 
> ================
> Sensitive
> 
> Mr XYZ,
> 
> Thanks for your phone call.
> 
> No further documents are required from you.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.
> 
> This often includes various checks that are undertaken by our officers overseas and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Joshua Henderson
> GSM Visa Processing Officer
> General Skilled Migration - Visa and Citizenship Services Group
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Offshore clients: 07 3136 7000
> Onshore clients: 1800 720 656
> E: [email protected]
> W: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> ================
> 
> Need your suggestions people. Any idea how long will it from now on ? and what should I do now ?


----------



## shah-sawar

saz82 said:


> Nope ... nothing you can do but wait unfortunately ...


Hmm ok. Do u have any idea that has my case gone to External Security Check (ESC) or not ?


----------



## saz82

I can't tell. I don't even know if my case has gone for external checking but I assume since they did say in the email that routine checks vary from one case to the other then it probably has. Hopefully whatever checks they are doing won't take long. Most of us are in the same boat.



shah-sawar said:


> Hmm ok. Do u have any idea that has my case gone to External Security Check (ESC) or not ?


----------



## hanali

shah-sawar said:


> So guys I called the immigration office today to enquire about my case. The representative told me that he'll email me about my case progress in half an hour and here's what I have got in my email.
> 
> ================
> Sensitive
> 
> Mr XYZ,
> 
> Thanks for your phone call.
> 
> No further documents are required from you.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.
> 
> This often includes various checks that are undertaken by our officers overseas and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Joshua Henderson
> GSM Visa Processing Officer
> General Skilled Migration - Visa and Citizenship Services Group
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Offshore clients: 07 3136 7000
> Onshore clients: 1800 720 656
> E: [email protected]
> W: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> ================
> 
> Need your suggestions people. Any idea how long will it from now on ? and what should I do now ?


Don't do anything. Just enjoy your life and continue everything as normal.


----------



## siddhi817

hey any pakistani who has recently travelled from riyadh (or anywhere in ksa) to australia ? what documents they showed at immigration counters apart from passport here in saudia ? is a printed copy of grant letter enough ?


----------



## hanali

siddhi817 said:


> hey any pakistani who has recently travelled from riyadh (or anywhere in ksa) to australia ? what documents they showed at immigration counters apart from passport here in saudia ? is a printed copy of grant letter enough ?


Passport, visa grant letter page 3 (they call it visa page) and airline ticket. Off course you need exit and re entry visa paper. 

Keep polio vaccine certificate in your hand luggage. We travelled from Riyadh to Melbourne and were not asked about it but who knows....

One thing which was strange. When coming back to Saudi the airline staff at Melbourne had no idea about exit and re entry visa. They refused to entertain us. I had to explain everything and showed their manager my Saudi visa page, exit re entry visa paper and Iqama and then he finally let me have boarding passes. I think he had some idea of Saudi docs. So If possible keep all family member's Iqama with you.


----------



## siddhi817

hanali said:


> Passport, visa grant letter page 3 (they call it visa page) and airline ticket. Off course you need exit and re entry visa paper.
> 
> Keep polio vaccine certificate in your hand luggage. We travelled from Riyadh to Melbourne and were not asked about it but who knows....
> 
> One thing which was strange. When coming back to Saudi the airline staff at Melbourne had no idea about exit and re entry visa. They refused to entertain us. I had to explain everything and showed their manager my Saudi visa page, exit re entry visa paper and Iqama and then he finally let me have boarding passes. I think he had some idea of Saudi docs. So If possible keep all family member's Iqama with you.


but my company will keep the iqama and hand over the exit re-entry visa. which airline did you fly by to aus ?


----------



## skhan123

fahadyaqoob said:


> Hi
> 
> I have couple of questions.
> 
> 1. How much time it takes to book a ticket through IOM and what are the advantages of booking it through them.
> 2. what is the baggage allowance of the ticket booked through IOM?
> 
> Regards
> Fahad


No answer to this inquiry, fellas?


----------



## hanali

siddhi817 said:


> but my company will keep the iqama and hand over the exit re-entry visa. which airline did you fly by to aus ?


Etihad.

If the company keeps Iqama then keep copy of Iqama with you.


----------



## Breakwater

Got 189 visas x 4


----------



## saz82

Congrats 




Breakwater said:


> Got 189 visas x 4


----------



## shah-sawar

Breakwater said:


> Got 189 visas x 4


Congrats mate. I m also from March 2015 batch. Hope we all get speedy grants.


----------



## hanali

Breakwater said:


> Got 189 visas x 4


Congratz


----------



## longwaiting

Hi All,
First he good news. Got my grant email on Thursday after a long wait of over 3 years. Now the planning starts on what and how to do. 

Anyways a couple of questions I need some help on:
1. I plan to make a trip to Australia in October. What if I have a child after 1 return? How long does it usually take me to get a PR from him/her.

2. My grant says that it is valid till 2020. Does that mean that I need to stay in Australia for 4 years before the end of 2020 to be eligible for Passport?

3. I know I this is a repeat question but can someone list the steps to do before I can travel? 

Thanks again as always.


----------



## kalim kashif

longwaiting said:


> Hi All,
> First he good news. Got my grant email on Thursday after a long wait of over 3 years. Now the planning starts on what and how to do.
> 
> Anyways a couple of questions I need some help on:
> 1. I plan to make a trip to Australia in October. What if I have a child after 1 return? How long does it usually take me to get a PR from him/her.
> 
> 2. My grant says that it is valid till 2020. Does that mean that I need to stay in Australia for 4 years before the end of 2020 to be eligible for Passport?
> 
> 3. I know I this is a repeat question but can someone list the steps to do before I can travel?
> 
> Thanks again as always.


Congratulations brother! Finally you got it. Yes you need to stay in Australia for 4 years, but somehow if your minimum time period exceeds 2020, you can apply to extend your PR visa ( there is a form of another visa which I don't remember to reniew PR).
I would suggest if you are on job, don't resign straight away from your job, because getting a good job in australia is not that easy, these days. Visa stamp is not necessary, you can always have your visa grant letter with you, at the airport. If you want to save money, I would suggest, take quilt ( razai) with you from Pak. Its quite expensive there Take your driving license with you. You can easily get the australian based on the previous one. Another important thing! be ready to do odd jobs, unless you find the relevant job. Don't wast your time when you arrive there. Have some money to do a short course in australia for example: security guard course of a week. Its easy to get a security guard job in Australia in the beginning. 

I have a question for you. How long was your security check. Did you call them time to time? And did you make a complaign in ASIO


----------



## girlaussie

1: you have to apply for child visa 101 Offshore, the processing time is 12-14 months. If you already have a PR then child will also get the same.

2: For citizenship you have to meet the residence requirement which is 4 years

3: I can't advice on what to do before travel but after your permanent move you should go for Medicare, Drivers Licence, Tax File Number etc. 

Hope this helps. 

Girl Aussie 



longwaiting said:


> 1. I plan to make a trip to Australia in October. What if I have a child after 1 return? How long does it usually take me to get a PR from him/her.
> 
> 2. My grant says that it is valid till 2020. Does that mean that I need to stay in Australia for 4 years before the end of 2020 to be eligible for Passport?
> 
> 3. I know I this is a repeat question but can someone list the steps to do before I can travel?
> 
> Thanks again as always.


----------



## girlaussie

Couple of corrections: There is no visa to extend your PR, your PR is for indefinite stay in Australia. You would only require Resident Return Visa (RRV) if you decide to travel after visa expiry date

Regarding driver licence, if it's from a Non-Recognised country list then you have to appear for theory & practical test first to get the full Australian licence. Licence from Recognised country list if its valid is easy to get transfer to Australian licence without appearing for any test.

Girl Aussie 



kalim kashif said:


> Yes you need to stay in Australia for 4 years, but somehow if your minimum time period exceeds 2020, you can apply to extend your PR visa ( there is a form of another visa which I don't remember to reniew PR).
> I would suggest if you are on job, don't resign straight away from your job, because getting a good job in australia is not that easy, these days. Visa stamp is not necessary, you can always have your visa grant letter with you, at the airport. If you want to save money, I would suggest, take quilt ( razai) with you from Pak. Its quite expensive there Take your driving license with you. You can easily get the australian based on the previous one. Another important thing! be ready to do odd jobs, unless you find the relevant job. Don't wast your time when you arrive there. Have some money to do a short course in australia for example: security guard course of a week. Its easy to get a security guard job in Australia in the beginning.
> 
> I have a question for you. How long was your security check. Did you call them time to time? And did you make a complaign in ASIO


----------



## longwaiting

girlaussie said:


> Couple of corrections: There is no visa to extend your PR, your PR is for indefinite stay in Australia. You would only require Resident Return Visa (RRV) if you decide to travel after visa expiry date
> 
> Regarding driver licence, if it's from a Non-Recognised country list then you have to appear for theory & practical test first to get the full Australian licence. Licence from Recognised country list if its valid is easy to get transfer to Australian licence without appearing for any test.
> 
> Girl Aussie


But my grant says its must not arrive after may 2020. I am assuming that if I do not complete my 4 years before that date I will have to apply for RPR. 
Do I need any thing done before I can travel or is my grant letter enough to allow me entry?


----------



## hanali

longwaiting said:


> But my grant says its must not arrive after may 2020. I am assuming that if I do not complete my 4 years before that date I will have to apply for RPR.
> Do I need any thing done before I can travel or is my grant letter enough to allow me entry?


Grant letter is enough.


----------



## ibfij

After that you land in Australia through RRV as girlaussie explained



longwaiting said:


> But my grant says its must not arrive after may 2020. I am assuming that if I do not complete my 4 years before that date I will have to apply for RPR.
> Do I need any thing done before I can travel or is my grant letter enough to allow me entry?


----------



## ibfij

Anyone planning to fly for Melbourne this Sept end or Oct first week?


----------



## girlaussie

Ya thats fine, you can stay Indefinitely after 2020 in Australia, you would only need RRV if you decide to leave Australia & return. 

Nothing required to travel, you can keep the grant letter. 

Girl Aussie 



longwaiting said:


> But my grant says its must not arrive after may 2020. I am assuming that if I do not complete my 4 years before that date I will have to apply for RPR.
> Do I need any thing done before I can travel or is my grant letter enough to allow me entry?


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi fellows,

Is there anybody still waiting for the grant who applied 189 visa in March 2015 or before ?


----------



## olways

shah-sawar said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> Is there anybody still waiting for the grant who applied 189 visa in March 2015 or before ?


I am waiting since July of 2013. (State Nominated 190)


----------



## Leo1986

shah-sawar said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> Is there anybody still waiting for the grant who applied 189 visa in March 2015 or before ?



waiting since JAN-2015


----------



## shah-sawar

olways said:


> I am waiting since July of 2013. (State Nominated 190)


Thats so sad. Call them on this number 0061731367000 to enquire about your case. 

One more thing, u should have all your reference ids/Pport number/file tracking number etc etc infront of you when you call them.


----------



## saz82

Yes. I applied 26 march. Still no grant.



shah-sawar said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> Is there anybody still waiting for the grant who applied 189 visa in March 2015 or before ?


----------



## shah-sawar

Leo1986 said:


> waiting since JAN-2015


Friend, how do you that your ESC is in progress. Did they specifically tell you that ?


----------



## shah-sawar

saz82 said:


> Yes. I applied 26 march. Still no grant.


Hmm. After asking for additional docs, is there any correspondence from their side?


----------



## saz82

Well I called them. They said nothing else is required from us and the application is undergoing routine checks. No definitive time frame was given though.



shah-sawar said:


> Hmm. After asking for additional docs, is there any correspondence from their side?


----------



## shah-sawar

saz82 said:


> Well I called them. They said nothing else is required from us and the application is undergoing routine checks. No definitive time frame was given though.


Really, I called them on 9th of July and got the exact same reply which u have got.

Btw, what do u think these routine checks are ? is there by any chance they are ESC ?


----------



## saz82

I was told on another thread that routine checks include employment, language, education, security although security checks are rare. People are not sure about whether or not all applicants are informed about security checks being done (because it usually takes longer than the assigned time frame). It could be security checks. Hopefully Leo can assist by telling us if they did indeed advise him about security checks.



shah-sawar said:


> Really, I called them on 9th of July and got the exact same reply which u have got.
> 
> Btw, what do u think these routine checks are ? is there by any chance they are ESC ?


----------



## KitKaat

Hello Everyone

Before hour ago I received my partner visa grant. All thanks to almighty God and for this wonderful forum and the amazing members.

Wish you all the best of luck, and those who still waiting wish you speedy grant.


----------



## Breakwater

congrats



KitKaat said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Before hour ago I received my partner visa grant. All thanks to almighty God and for this wonderful forum and the amazing members.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck, and those who still waiting wish you speedy grant.


----------



## Breakwater

Any advice on baggage transfer to Australia
Any suggestion about some air or sea cargo service
Any thing about import duty for migrants


----------



## olways

KitKaat said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Before hour ago I received my partner visa grant. All thanks to almighty God and for this wonderful forum and the amazing members.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck, and those who still waiting wish you speedy grant.


Finally!!!!! So happy for you KitKaat. I was checking the forum frequently these days as I felt your grant is near. All the best to you and your dear ones. Finally you can be all together!


----------



## KitKaat

olways said:


> Finally!!!!! So happy for you KitKaat. I was checking the forum frequently these days as I felt your grant is near. All the best to you and your dear ones. Finally you can be all together!


Thank you Olways, I pray to God your grant is near as well. You are next be prepared, good luck brother


----------



## shah-sawar

KitKaat said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Before hour ago I received my partner visa grant. All thanks to almighty God and for this wonderful forum and the amazing members.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck, and those who still waiting wish you speedy grant.



Congrats KitKaat. Finally you got it by the grace of Allah. Pray for me aswell.


----------



## KitKaat

shah-sawar said:


> Congrats KitKaat. Finally you got it by the grace of Allah. Pray for me aswell.


I will pray for you as well, good luck ....


----------



## usmansshaikh

Congratulations Kitkat! 



KitKaat said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Before hour ago I received my partner visa grant. All thanks to almighty God and for this wonderful forum and the amazing members.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck, and those who still waiting wish you speedy grant.


----------



## expat.ict

HI everyone,

I am already an Australian PR, and have validated my Visa as well.... i am gonna get married to a girl and she works as HR manager...so far she has not applied to any immigration..

I wana know after marriage how can I bring her to australia?? Will she have to apply Immigration like I did on her own or how? Currently I checked HR manager is under CSOL list.....

My occupation at that time was in SOL and I got PR via 189 Visa.

Pls help me... Thanks


----------



## KitKaat

usmansshaikh said:


> Congratulations Kitkat!


Thank you


----------



## Leo1986

saz82 said:


> I was told on another thread that routine checks include employment, language, education, security although security checks are rare. People are not sure about whether or not all applicants are informed about security checks being done (because it usually takes longer than the assigned time frame). It could be security checks. Hopefully Leo can assist by telling us if they did indeed advise him about security checks.




i got this email 



> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as cases can take many months to finalise.
> 
> We are following up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> Regards



and when i call they say sometimes , external checks , routine checks , random checks ... it's all the same 

some says call after two weeks ( which give you hope that something might happen ) then you call later after two weeks , they tell you call after 2 month

some says don't call , mail us , some says we will contact you don't bother asking 

by the end of the day 

you know nothing from calling them , just wait and try to live your life as it is


----------



## saz82

Totally get how you feel. But you waited this long a couple more months should pass quickly. Fingers crossed we all get our grants soon 😊




Leo1986 said:


> i got this email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when i call they say sometimes , external checks , routine checks , random checks ... it's all the same
> 
> some says call after two weeks ( which give you hope that something might happen ) then you call later after two weeks , they tell you call after 2 month
> 
> some says don't call , mail us , some says we will contact you don't bother asking
> 
> by the end of the day
> 
> you know nothing from calling them , just wait and try to live your life as it is


----------



## Jamaloo

*cONFUSIION*

hELLO to all ,

I am from Pakistan and i stll fear that for high risk applicants the immigration process till visa grant is 1 to 2 years , plz guide me i have been following many threads .

Secondly one another option to land fast in Aus is to go for 190 although one is bound till one state but its better than 189 ??????

I am an industrial engineer and will apply with 60 points , advice required


----------



## jfm

Guys I lodged a complaint with IGIS as my application is pending since june 2014. This is the response i received. So what should i make of it. 

"Dear Sir

*

You recently made a complaint to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security about a visa application. We are able to review the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation?s (ASIO?s) actions to provide assurance that they are legal and proper.*There is no current case with ASIO in relation to your visa application. This could mean either:

*

no referral has yet been made by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP),*ORa referral has been made by DIBP but was not required,*ORa referral has been made by DIBP and has been completed.

*

Please contact DIBP for a status update and further information about this application.

Yours sincerely

On behalf of the Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security"

*


----------



## saz82

That sounds like you're almost done. Did u get in touch with DIBP?


----------



## saz82

Sounds like you may be almost done  did u contact dibp?


jfm said:


> Guys I lodged a complaint with IGIS as my application is pending since june 2014. This is the response i received. So what should i make of it.
> 
> "Dear Sir
> 
> *
> 
> You recently made a complaint to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security about a visa application. We are able to review the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation?s (ASIO?s) actions to provide assurance that they are legal and proper.*There is no current case with ASIO in relation to your visa application. This could mean either:
> 
> *
> 
> no referral has yet been made by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP),*ORa referral has been made by DIBP but was not required,*ORa referral has been made by DIBP and has been completed.
> 
> *
> 
> Please contact DIBP for a status update and further information about this application.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> On behalf of the Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security"
> 
> *


----------



## jfm

No I asked my consultant to contact them. But he hasn't do far.


----------



## ILY

jfm said:


> No I asked my consultant to contact them. But he hasn't do far.


Man

Then the problem is with your agent and not with DIBP or security check.

You are already done. You can contact the DIBP directly. Call them give your TRN No. They will update you.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Sorry to say that but most of agent concentrate to grabs the money from innocent applicant rather than to facilitate them, so I preferred that applicant must be apply by himself because all the process is so straight.


----------



## Akbar1234

Hi all,
I have been contacted for the third time by DIBP for additional documents. Has anyone faced this situation, as normally additional documents are requested just once?

BR,
Akbar


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Akbar1234 said:


> Hi all,
> I have been contacted for the third time by DIBP for additional documents. Has anyone faced this situation, as normally additional documents are requested just once?
> 
> BR,
> Akbar


I was contacted twice. his is very normal


----------



## amhalabi

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I was contacted twice. his is very normal


Yes, they contacted me more than that.. I applied in Sep and 2014 and they kept asking me for documents until Feb 2015.. So, answer them as soon as possible and give all required info and documents and keep it up.. you'll get it eventually. You'll be contacted until they get all the info they need, and you might be contacted by several teams too..


----------



## amhalabi

Hey guys, 

Just want to tell you that I received the golden mail today.. finally after long wait, almost 10 months since I replied..

Keep it up guys and live your life, eventually, you'll get it


----------



## saz82

Congrats. I was beginning to wonder about syrian applicants. Glad to know they get it. My husband is syrian as well.




amhalabi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just want to tell you that I received the golden mail today.. finally after long wait, almost 10 months since I replied..
> 
> Keep it up guys and live your life, eventually, you'll get it


----------



## Akbar1234

amhalabi said:


> Yes, they contacted me more than that.. I applied in Sep and 2014 and they kept asking me for documents until Feb 2015.. So, answer them as soon as possible and give all required info and documents and keep it up.. you'll get it eventually. You'll be contacted until they get all the info they need, and you might be contacted by several teams too..


Thanks amhalabi for a hopeful reply. Actually i provided the same document a month back after their request. Now they are again asking for it. This is what made me conscious. I also applied in Sept, 2014 and I am still waiting after being contacted thrice by COs. Can you please further elaborate at how was it like in your case.


----------



## Akbar1234

amhalabi said:


> Yes, they contacted me more than that.. I applied in Sep and 2014 and they kept asking me for documents until Feb 2015.. So, answer them as soon as possible and give all required info and documents and keep it up.. you'll get it eventually. You'll be contacted until they get all the info they need, and you might be contacted by several teams too..


Thanks amhalabi for a hopeful reply. Actually i provided the same document a month back after their request. Now they are again asking for it. This is what made me conscious. I also applied in Sept, 2014 and I am still waiting after being contacted thrice by COs. Can you please further elaborate at how was it like in your case. And many congrats for your grant


----------



## amer77

amhalabi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just want to tell you that I received the golden mail today.. finally after long wait, almost 10 months since I replied..
> 
> Keep it up guys and live your life, eventually, you'll get it



Gongrats man

Do you know if they make ESC for you ? how many years you are living in KSA ? did you get PPC from Syria? 

i applied on Feb 2015 and still waiting also .


----------



## amhalabi

Akbar1234 said:


> Thanks amhalabi for a hopeful reply. Actually i provided the same document a month back after their request. Now they are again asking for it. This is what made me conscious. I also applied in Sept, 2014 and I am still waiting after being contacted thrice by COs. Can you please further elaborate at how was it like in your case. And many congrats for your grant


It was almost the same in my case. I was contacted by CO and by 2 other teams, each asking for almost same information. Mostly they were asking for gap periods between moving from high school to college and from college to first job. They were asking for financial information: how did I support myself during that time and what did I do. Almost a month later, they asked the same but this time for my wife.

I know it gets frustrating sometimes as those information seems logical to you. However, you have to understand that your application is being seeing by different parties and they have different concerns. I suggest you try to give them as much information as possible and be patient. That will reflect that you are not hiding anything and you are trustworthy.


----------



## amhalabi

amer77 said:


> Gongrats man
> 
> Do you know if they make ESC for you ? how many years you are living in KSA ? did you get PPC from Syria?
> 
> i applied on Feb 2015 and still waiting also .



Thanks...

I believe they did external check as it took almost 10 months to finalize my visa. I've been living in Saudi for 3 years now (2 when i applied). I provided Saudi & Syrian PCC for me and my wife. They also asked for UK PCC for me as I lived there for almost 12 months. All these were mandatory and visa were not processed without them. 

They also asked for several other information including form 80 and form 1221 for me and my wife. I suggest you provide those from now and don't wait until they ask for them.


----------



## amer77

amhalabi said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I believe they did external check as it took almost 10 months to finalize my visa. I've been living in Saudi for 3 years now (2 when i applied). I provided Saudi & Syrian PCC for me and my wife. They also asked for UK PCC for me as I lived there for almost 12 months. All these were mandatory and visa were not processed without them.
> 
> They also asked for several other information including form 80 and form 1221 for me and my wife. I suggest you provide those from now and don't wait until they ask for them.



thanks a lot.

I really wish you all the best lane:


----------



## Breakwater

I was contacted twice
Firstly for form 80 and then for polio vaccination certificates



Akbar1234 said:


> Hi all,
> I have been contacted for the third time by DIBP for additional documents. Has anyone faced this situation, as normally additional documents are requested just once?
> 
> BR,
> Akbar


----------



## knamz

hi,

I have received following reply. I think it is typical reply to people going through External Security Checks.

" I understand that the time taken to process your application may be causing concern to you and your family.

We are seeking to process this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which take a considerable amount of time. This is a routine procedure and it is mandatory for the department to receive a response before a case officer can proceed further.



The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of this application. 



At this stage, no further documents are required. Should anything further be required a case officer will definitely contact you. You can be assured that the Australian Border Force (/Department of Immigration and Border Protection) staff will do all they can to ensure that this application is finalised as quickly as possible"


----------



## zahoorahmed

*Dear friends:*

After such a long long wait, finally I got the grant today! 

I thank everyone on this wonderful forum, for their best guide & suggestions.

I wish everyone very speedy grant…

Cheers,

Zahoor


----------



## Breakwater

Congrats



zahoorahmed said:


> *Dear friends:*
> 
> After such a long long wait, finally I got the grant today!
> 
> I thank everyone on this wonderful forum, for their best guide & suggestions.
> 
> I wish everyone very speedy grant…
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zahoor


----------



## ILY

zahoorahmed said:


> *Dear friends:*
> 
> After such a long long wait, finally I got the grant today!
> 
> I thank everyone on this wonderful forum, for their best guide & suggestions.
> 
> I wish everyone very speedy grant…
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zahoor


You seems a longest ever case in Australian Immigration history.

You Loged Visa in 2010 and Got 2015 means 5 Years?


----------



## zahoorahmed

ILY said:


> You seems a longest ever case in Australian Immigration history.
> 
> You Loged Visa in 2010 and Got 2015 means 5 Years?


There are also few those even got the grant in about 7 years....


----------



## saz82

Wow 5 years! Congrats!



zahoorahmed said:


> *Dear friends:*
> 
> After such a long long wait, finally I got the grant today!
> 
> I thank everyone on this wonderful forum, for their best guide & suggestions.
> 
> I wish everyone very speedy grant…
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zahoor


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Hi Guys,

I got my Grant Today for me, my son and my wife. 

Thanks to each one of you for helping me in one way or the other.

:lalala::lalala::second::cheer2::violin:


----------



## hanali

zahoorahmed said:


> Dear friends:
> 
> After such a long long wait, finally I got the grant today!
> 
> I thank everyone on this wonderful forum, for their best guide & suggestions.
> 
> I wish everyone very speedy grant&#133;
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zahoor


Congrats and the wait is over. What a big relief in your life.


----------



## hanali

knamz said:


> hi,
> 
> I have received following reply. I think it is typical reply to people going through External Security Checks.
> 
> " I understand that the time taken to process your application may be causing concern to you and your family.
> 
> We are seeking to process this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which take a considerable amount of time. This is a routine procedure and it is mandatory for the department to receive a response before a case officer can proceed further.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of this application.
> 
> At this stage, no further documents are required. Should anything further be required a case officer will definitely contact you. You can be assured that the Australian Border Force (/Department of Immigration and Border Protection) staff will do all they can to ensure that this application is finalised as quickly as possible"


This is generic reply and is sent to those whose application is under process at any/some stage.


----------



## shah-sawar

knamz said:


> hi,
> 
> I have received following reply. I think it is typical reply to people going through External Security Checks.
> 
> " I understand that the time taken to process your application may be causing concern to you and your family.
> 
> We are seeking to process this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which take a considerable amount of time. This is a routine procedure and it is mandatory for the department to receive a response before a case officer can proceed further.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of this application.
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage, no further documents are required. Should anything further be required a case officer will definitely contact you. You can be assured that the Australian Border Force (/Department of Immigration and Border Protection) staff will do all they can to ensure that this application is finalised as quickly as possible"



I almost got the same reply in email. What do u make of this? is it that our case went through for a ESE ?


----------



## msgforsunil

Akbar1234 said:


> Hi all,
> I have been contacted for the third time by DIBP for additional documents. Has anyone faced this situation, as normally additional documents are requested just once?
> 
> BR,
> Akbar


What docs were you asked the first time, second time and the third time? Would you mind updating the signature with all these details?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

msgforsunil said:


> What docs were you asked the first time, second time and the third time? Would you mind updating the signature with all these details?


I was contacted twice and its absolutely normal.....just give them the documents and you will get your grant


----------



## andrew64

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I was contacted twice and its absolutely normal.....just give them the documents and you will get your grant


After uploading the form 80 and CV , does the request link got disappeared ? did you call them and check after uploading the documents buddy .


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Congrats Zahoor.
Salute your patience 



zahoorahmed said:


> *Dear friends:*
> 
> After such a long long wait, finally I got the grant today!
> 
> I thank everyone on this wonderful forum, for their best guide & suggestions.
> 
> I wish everyone very speedy grant…
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zahoor


----------



## shah-sawar

any grants for March-2015 batch (189 visa ) ?


----------



## qimtiaz

Dear Friends, 

Is Pakistan is High risk country? My indian colleague applied 190 visa and got grant after 54 days. I saw on different forums that Pakistani applicant got visa after the maximum processing time. 
Is it true? 
I have applied for 190 visa with all docs front loaded including pcc, Medical, form 80 and form 1221. 

Any thoughts...


----------



## Jamil Sid

qimtiaz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Is Pakistan is High risk country? My indian colleague applied 190 visa and got grant after 54 days. I saw on different forums that Pakistani applicant got visa after the maximum processing time.
> Is it true?
> I have applied for 190 visa with all docs front loaded including pcc, Medical, form 80 and form 1221.
> 
> Any thoughts...


Yes,Pakistan existing in high risk countries.
Due to external security check from the Australian government, they may delay the grant for Pakistani applicant,but in few cases I observe that some Pakistani got their grant within Two months & in some cases two or three years.


----------



## qimtiaz

Jamil Sid said:


> Yes,Pakistan existing in high risk countries.
> Due to external security check from the Australian government, they may delay the grant for Pakistani applicant,but in few cases I observe that some Pakistani got their grant within Two months & in some cases two or three years.


Thank you Jamil, i am hoping to get positive results in coming weeks. Keeping fingerscrossed!!!!!!


----------



## Jamil Sid

qimtiaz said:


> Thank you Jamil, i am hoping to get positive results in coming weeks. Keeping fingerscrossed!!!!!!


 Don't worry Boss,I supposed that you will get your grant early because you are living in middle east and that is positive sign.


----------



## saz82

India is also a high risk country. Almost all countries are high risk (only countried entitled to Australian ETA are low risk). Lots of pakistanis received their grants quickly and lots of indians received their grants after a long period. It all depends on each individual case. Relax and keep your fingers crossed.




qimtiaz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Is Pakistan is High risk country? My indian colleague applied 190 visa and got grant after 54 days. I saw on different forums that Pakistani applicant got visa after the maximum processing time.
> Is it true?
> I have applied for 190 visa with all docs front loaded including pcc, Medical, form 80 and form 1221.
> 
> Any thoughts...


----------



## qimtiaz

saz82 said:


> India is also a high risk country. Almost all countries are high risk (only countried entitled to Australian ETA are low risk). Lots of pakistanis received their grants quickly and lots of indians received their grants after a long period. It all depends on each individual case. Relax and keep your fingers crossed.


Thanks @Jamil and @Saz82 for your kind words. In Shaa Allah everything will be Alright.... 

Cheers!!!


----------



## ILY

saz82 said:


> India is also a high risk country. Almost all countries are high risk (only countried entitled to Australian ETA are low risk). Lots of pakistanis received their grants quickly and lots of indians received their grants after a long period. It all depends on each individual case. Relax and keep your fingers crossed.


do you think by keeping fingers crossed, we will get visa soon.


----------



## saz82

Haha I hope so! Crossing fingers is better than sulking or having an anxiety attack dont you think? :fingerscrossed:



ILY said:


> do you think by keeping fingers crossed, we will get visa soon.


----------



## zahoorahmed

After getting the grant now it’s time to do landing in Oz…

Can anyone please suggest how can I use IOM (International Organization for Migration) to get concession fares?

The IOM is also mentioned/referred in my grant letter itself, as below:

Grant letter’s extract: “You must make your own travel arrangements and pay your own airfares to travel to Australia. However, you may be eligible for concession fares provided by the International Organization for Migration (IOM).”

Any suggestion in this regards will be highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## saz82

Contact them at your location. They have offices worldwide.




zahoorahmed said:


> After getting the grant now it’s time to do landing in Oz…
> 
> Can anyone please suggest how can I use IOM (International Organization for Migration) to get concession fares?
> 
> The IOM is also mentioned/referred in my grant letter itself, as below:
> 
> Grant letter’s extract: “You must make your own travel arrangements and pay your own airfares to travel to Australia. However, you may be eligible for concession fares provided by the International Organization for Migration (IOM).”
> 
> Any suggestion in this regards will be highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## amhalabi

zahoorahmed said:


> After getting the grant now it?s time to do landing in Oz?
> 
> Can anyone please suggest how can I use IOM (International Organization for Migration) to get concession fares?
> 
> The IOM is also mentioned/referred in my grant letter itself, as below:
> 
> Grant letter?s extract: ?You must make your own travel arrangements and pay your own airfares to travel to Australia. However, you may be eligible for concession fares provided by the International Organization for Migration (IOM).?
> 
> Any suggestion in this regards will be highly appreciated. Thanks!


If you're planning to only do landing and go back to your country then don't contact them. I suggest you use their discounted tickets once you plan to go to Australia for good.


----------



## Jamil Sid

zahoorahmed said:


> After getting the grant now it’s time to do landing in Oz…
> 
> Can anyone please suggest how can I use IOM (International Organization for Migration) to get concession fares?
> 
> The IOM is also mentioned/referred in my grant letter itself, as below:
> 
> Grant letter’s extract: “You must make your own travel arrangements and pay your own airfares to travel to Australia. However, you may be eligible for concession fares provided by the International Organization for Migration (IOM).”
> 
> Any suggestion in this regards will be highly appreciated. Thanks!


Zahoor we just salute for your patience


----------



## zahoorahmed

Jamil Sid said:


> Zahoor we just salute for your patience




It was a real roller coaster journey… waiting for about 5 yrs & 5 months was a very tiring and testing experience… Anyway I really Thanks God that finally it’s over and end of good


----------



## zahoorahmed

amhalabi said:


> If you're planning to only do landing and go back to your country then don't contact them. I suggest you use their discounted tickets once you plan to go to Australia for good.


Thanks amhalabi for your reply and suggestion!
But what's a rationale behind it? Does it mean we can only get this discount once or some other reason? Please elaborate. Thanks!


----------



## amhalabi

zahoorahmed said:


> amhalabi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're planning to only do landing and go back to your country then don't contact them. I suggest you use their discounted tickets once you plan to go to Australia for good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks amhalabi for your reply and suggestion!
> But what's a rationale behind it? Does it mean we can only get this discount once or some other reason? Please elaborate. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Yes you only get the discount one time. So save till you move for good. You'll need every penny at that time.


----------



## ENGR-189

hammadans1984 said:


> Thanks for the reply ENGR-189. You scored good points in EOI. My score is 65.
> 
> Pray for me....
> 
> Regards....


Hi hammadans1984,
AOA

Many weeks have past but you're very welcome.
Any update on your PR; have you received it?
Cheers

ENGR-189


----------



## kami_71

zahoorahmed said:


> After getting the grant now it’s time to do landing in Oz…
> 
> Can anyone please suggest how can I use IOM (International Organization for Migration) to get concession fares?
> 
> The IOM is also mentioned/referred in my grant letter itself, as below:
> 
> Grant letter’s extract: “You must make your own travel arrangements and pay your own airfares to travel to Australia. However, you may be eligible for concession fares provided by the International Organization for Migration (IOM).”
> 
> Any suggestion in this regards will be highly appreciated. Thanks!



You will find the detailed information on following link IOM Australia Site. As far as my understanding, the most obvious advantage is the baggage allowance which is around 40 kg for each individuals. But you need to proceed fast as they have limited seats arrangements with certain airlines only. Following is the procedure.

*Step 1: Quote*
Before you consider accessing to IOM services, Please contact [email protected] so that IOM can provide you with the quote, carrier, and baggage allowance.

*Step 2: Booking request*
Once you agree with the quote, please email the below items to [email protected]

Copy of the letter of approval from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship or Immigration New Zealand. 
The completed Case Detail Sheet in Word Doc or PDF

*Step 3: Booking*
IOM will come back to you with the provisional booking. If there is no seat available on the day you specified on the form, you will be advised alternative options. 

*Step 4: Payment*
Once the booking is accepted by you, IOM will send you the payment advice which also includes various payment options. 

*Step 5: Ticketing*
Once the payment is confirmed, IOM will issue the tickets and email them to you.


----------



## zahoorahmed

kami_71 said:


> You will find the detailed information on following link IOM Australia Site. As far as my understanding, the most obvious advantage is the baggage allowance which is around 40 kg for each individuals. But you need to proceed fast as they have limited seats arrangements with certain airlines only. Following is the procedure.
> 
> *Step 1: Quote*
> Before you consider accessing to IOM services, Please contact [email protected] so that IOM can provide you with the quote, carrier, and baggage allowance.
> 
> *Step 2: Booking request*
> Once you agree with the quote, please email the below items to [email protected]
> 
> Copy of the letter of approval from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship or Immigration New Zealand.
> The completed Case Detail Sheet in Word Doc or PDF
> 
> *Step 3: Booking*
> IOM will come back to you with the provisional booking. If there is no seat available on the day you specified on the form, you will be advised alternative options.
> 
> *Step 4: Payment*
> Once the booking is accepted by you, IOM will send you the payment advice which also includes various payment options.
> 
> *Step 5: Ticketing*
> Once the payment is confirmed, IOM will issue the tickets and email them to you.


thanks for the detailed reply


----------



## khalidamen

To get your booking using IOM from Pakistan contact person is

AKHTAR Zulqurnain
[email protected]

Got my seats booked 2 weeks ago. rest of contact detail is as follows

International Organization for Migration (IOM)
House # 9
Street # 6
F-6/3 Islamabad
Pakistan

Tel: +92 51 230 7841 to 57


----------



## zahoorahmed

khalidamen said:


> To get your booking using IOM from Pakistan contact person is
> 
> AKHTAR Zulqurnain
> [email protected]
> 
> Got my seats booked 2 weeks ago. rest of contact detail is as follows
> 
> International Organization for Migration (IOM)
> House # 9
> Street # 6
> F-6/3 Islamabad
> Pakistan
> 
> Tel: +92 51 230 7841 to 57


Thanks khalidamen!

BTW, how was their discount, in your experience? Roughly 20% less of normal pricing or something?


----------



## andrew64

hi friends , since people have waited for months for grants , would like to check with regarding in form 80.

during the waiting period you would have various international destinations for holidays and business , do we need update the form 80 after we coming back international travel , or is it a one time update . people who got grant please enlighten on this query . thanks


----------



## saz82

I dont think so not unless they ask you to update. Travelled several times after we applied and advised our agent. They did not ask us to update those travels.



andrew64 said:


> hi friends , since people have waited for months for grants , would like to check with regarding in form 80.
> 
> during the waiting period you would have various international destinations for holidays and business , do we need update the form 80 after we coming back international travel , or is it a one time update . people who got grant please enlighten on this query . thanks


----------



## khalidamen

zahoorahmed said:


> Thanks khalidamen!
> 
> BTW, how was their discount, in your experience? Roughly 20% less of normal pricing or something?


not 20%, more like 8% for Emirates. They only have contract with Emirates.

but actual catch is luggage allowance. They offer 40Kg allowance as compared to 30kg standard allowance. 

Thai air offers much cheaper option from ISB to PER. but with 18 hours layover. Which was a no go for me because I will be traveling with 3 kids.


----------



## qimtiaz

khalidamen said:


> not 20%, more like 8% for Emirates. They only have contract with Emirates.
> 
> but actual catch is luggage allowance. They offer 40Kg allowance as compared to 30kg standard allowance.
> 
> Thai air offers much cheaper option from ISB to PER. but with 18 hours layover. Which was a no go for me because I will be traveling with 3 kids.


Thai Air is not providing Hotel as Stop over is more than 8hours??


----------



## saz82

Hi guys

Just wanted to update that I called and was told we are undergoing external checks which could take 3 to 6 months .... lol here's to waiting


----------



## mmA1983

saz82 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wanted to update that I called and was told we are undergoing external checks which could take 3 to 6 months .... lol here's to waiting


Hi saz82, 

Who's the main applicant? you or your husband?

I'm just asking to know if these 3 to 6 months are for Syrians only or for any applicant from high risk country?

Thanks,


----------



## saz82

My husband is the main applicant. I hold dual nationalities (both high risk) And me and husband are both born and living in kuwait. Frankly i have more travel history than he does so we dont know who is being checked right now. A gentleman from Syria on the thread here was granted in 10 months. It really depends on each applicant's circumstances. Did you call and ask? When did you apply?



mmA1983 said:


> Hi saz82,
> 
> Who's the main applicant? you or your husband?
> 
> I'm just asking to know if these 3 to 6 months are for Syrians only or for any applicant from high risk country?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## shah-sawar

saz82 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wanted to update that I called and was told we are undergoing external checks which could take 3 to 6 months .... lol here's to waiting


Hi there, 

Just need some info. Thing is that I called DIBP on July,9th 2015 about my case which. Then they emailed me one of the standard reply that no further docs are required from me and my case is going through standard routine checks plus they can't give an estimated time frame coz the time depends on individual bases etc etc whereas you the timeframe atleast.

So what do u say, should i all them again to enquire about the timeframe for the grant ?


----------



## saz82

It all depends on when you applied. I called them on 10 july before today, but we didnt receive an email. Their automated message says if you received correspondence dont contact them and wait till after 1 august. Give it till 1 august then call if you applied a while back and because you received an email.




shah-sawar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just need some info. Thing is that I called DIBP on July,9th 2015 about my case which. Then they emailed me one of the standard reply that no further docs are required from me and my case is going through standard routine checks plus they can't give an estimated time frame coz the time depends on individual bases etc etc whereas you the timeframe atleast.
> 
> So what do u say, should i all them again to enquire about the timeframe for the grant ?


----------



## andrew64

shah-sawar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just need some info. Thing is that I called DIBP on July,9th 2015 about my case which. Then they emailed me one of the standard reply that no further docs are required from me and my case is going through standard routine checks plus they can't give an estimated time frame coz the time depends on individual bases etc etc whereas you the timeframe atleast.
> 
> So what do u say, should i all them again to enquire about the timeframe for the grant ?


where is your CO from


----------



## shah-sawar

andrew64 said:


> where is your CO from


I m not sure about my Case Officer but I was approached by Team Adelaide 4.


----------



## andrew64

friends do you know are we able to switch job when the assessment in progress do we need to sumbit new job documents and all


----------



## shah-sawar

saz82 said:


> It all depends on when you applied. I called them on 10 july before today, but we didnt receive an email. Their automated message says if you received correspondence dont contact them and wait till after 1 august. Give it till 1 august then call if you applied a while back and because you received an email.


Thanks for the reply. My signature is as follows.

189 visa lodged +fees paid: 20 March 2015

Front loaded docs(27-March-2015): All educational docs, IELTS, Passport,Birth certificate, Occupation Assessment result (ACS), Experience letters

Documents requested by Team Adelaide 4(7-May-2015) : PCC, Medical, Polio vaccination certificate, CV, Form-80

Uploaded and emailed (30-May-2015) : PCC, Medical, Polio vaccination certificate, CV, Form-80

On 9th july 15, I called them and got the standard email which i mentioned earlier.

Now what do advice ?


----------



## saz82

Call them on Monday. That is a similar timeline to mine.



shah-sawar said:


> Thanks for the reply. My signature is as follows.
> 
> 189 visa lodged +fees paid: 20 March 2015
> 
> Front loaded docs(27-March-2015): All educational docs, IELTS, Passport,Birth certificate, Occupation Assessment result (ACS), Experience letters
> 
> Documents requested by Team Adelaide 4(7-May-2015) : PCC, Medical, Polio vaccination certificate, CV, Form-80
> 
> Uploaded and emailed (30-May-2015) : PCC, Medical, Polio vaccination certificate, CV, Form-80
> 
> On 9th july 15, I called them and got the standard email which i mentioned earlier.
> 
> Now what do advice ?


----------



## andrew64

shah-sawar said:


> Thanks for the reply. My signature is as follows.
> 
> 189 visa lodged +fees paid: 20 March 2015
> 
> Front loaded docs(27-March-2015): All educational docs, IELTS, Passport,Birth certificate, Occupation Assessment result (ACS), Experience letters
> 
> Documents requested by Team Adelaide 4(7-May-2015) : PCC, Medical, Polio vaccination certificate, CV, Form-80
> 
> Uploaded and emailed (30-May-2015) : PCC, Medical, Polio vaccination certificate, CV, Form-80
> 
> On 9th july 15, I called them and got the standard email which i mentioned earlier.
> 
> Now what do advice ?


did you claim points for work experience ?may be they take time to verify that .

did they specifically request for CV or is part of major category in form 80.

in form 80 correspondnce email is it mentioned for 30 years of resdiential address ?


----------



## najamgk

qimtiaz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Is Pakistan is High risk country? My indian colleague applied 190 visa and got grant after 54 days. I saw on different forums that Pakistani applicant got visa after the maximum processing time.
> Is it true?
> I have applied for 190 visa with all docs front loaded including pcc, Medical, form 80 and form 1221.
> 
> Any thoughts...


It depends on case to case. I got in 48 days.


----------



## shah-sawar

andrew64 said:


> did you claim points for work experience ?may be they take time to verify that .
> 
> did they specifically request for CV or is part of major category in form 80.
> 
> in form 80 correspondnce email is it mentioned for 30 years of resdiential address ?


Yes I am claiming points for my work experience.
They requested some docs on 7 May 2015 (see my earlier post which contains my signature ) and CV is one of them.

I guess 30 years of residential address was mentioned.


----------



## saz82

Does everyone get asked for CV? We were not asked for CV for DIBP. Only for skills assessment with vetassess.



shah-sawar said:


> Yes I am claiming points for my work experience.
> They requested some docs on 7 May 2015 (see my earlier post which contains my signature ) and CV is one of them.
> 
> I guess 30 years of residential address was mentioned.


----------



## andrew64

saz82 said:


> Does everyone get asked for CV? We were not asked for CV for DIBP. Only for skills assessment with vetassess.


did you front load form 80 i think then they wont ask


----------



## qimtiaz

najamgk said:


> It depends on case to case. I got in 48 days.


Thank you brother, have you claimed points for experience. I have more than 10 years of experience, may be that ls why they are taking time. What do u suggest, should i call them and ask status? Its around one and half month i submitted my application. 

Please advise...


----------



## saz82

No we only submitted form 80 and 1221 after they asked for them.




andrew64 said:


> did you front load form 80 i think then they wont ask


----------



## najamgk

qimtiaz said:


> Thank you brother, have you claimed points for experience. I have more than 10 years of experience, may be that ls why they are taking time. What do u suggest, should i call them and ask status? Its around one and half month i submitted my application.
> 
> Please advise...


Yes I had 7 years of exp and claimed 10 points. My all exp was in UAE and Bahrain. 45 days are normal, have you frontloaded all docs and any co contact? Wait for 60 days completion then call them.


----------



## qimtiaz

najamgk said:


> Yes I had 7 years of exp and claimed 10 points. My all exp was in UAE and Bahrain. 45 days are normal, have you frontloaded all docs and any co contact? Wait for 60 days completion then call them.


Yes i have front loaded all documents including PCC (Qatar,Pakistan), medical, form 80 and Form 1221. 

Regards,


----------



## mmA1983

saz82 said:


> My husband is the main applicant. I hold dual nationalities (both high risk) And me and husband are both born and living in kuwait. Frankly i have more travel history than he does so we dont know who is being checked right now. A gentleman from Syria on the thread here was granted in 10 months. It really depends on each applicant's circumstances. Did you call and ask? When did you apply?


I applied on 15th April 15. I called DIBP Last week but they replied with standard message, nothing required from your side your application is under processing...


----------



## andrew64

mmA1983 said:


> I applied on 15th April 15. I called DIBP Last week but they replied with standard message, nothing required from your side your application is under processing...


did you ask how long it will take ...


----------



## qimtiaz

Dear Friends, 

I have quick question regarding external check/verification for Pakistani applicants. What kind of verification they normally do and how much time it takes. 

Regards,


----------



## saz82

No such thing as checks specific to a particular nationality with the exception of high risk / low risk categories. It all depends on how fast the authorities in one's home country respond to Australia's check requests. Some high risk countries respond quickly, some don't. And it all depends on each individual case. Lots of pakistani nationals received grants quickly while others waited for a long time. Once you are informed that you are undergoing external checks, don't hold your breath. Just live your life as normal until you get your grant or until further requests come from DIBP. 

As for what kind of checks are done externally, only DIBP and ASIO know.



qimtiaz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have quick question regarding external check/verification for Pakistani applicants. What kind of verification they normally do and how much time it takes.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## amhalabi

Yes team, it really differs from case to case. Also you should count when did you submit the last document they asked for. In my case I submitted it on Feb, almost 5 months before grant. 

I recommend not to annoy DIBP with many calls and emails. You'll just distract them as they have to respond to every call and email instead of processing visas. Give them 2 to 3 months between each enquiry. 

Afterall, you need to be patient. Not all the work is done by DIBP and they usually wait for other parties to finalise their part.


----------



## qimtiaz

saz82 said:


> No such thing as checks specific to a particular nationality with the exception of high risk / low risk categories. It all depends on how fast the authorities in one's home country respond to Australia's check requests. Some high risk countries respond quickly, some don't. And it all depends on each individual case. Lots of pakistani nationals received grants quickly while others waited for a long time. Once you are informed that you are undergoing external checks, don't hold your breath. Just live your life as normal until you get your grant or until further requests come from DIBP.


Thank you Sister for quick reply..... I have uploaded all documents frontloaded including medical and pcc. Do you have any idea if case take time say more than year do we have to provide medical and pcc again..?


----------



## saz82

No problem 
we front loaded everything as well. If DIBP receive results for external checks before the expiry of your PCC and medicals you could be given grant with a short time for landing before expiry. If they receive the results after, they will ask for new pcc and medicals.




qimtiaz said:


> Thank you Sister for quick reply..... I have uploaded all documents frontloaded including medical and pcc. Do you have any idea if case take time say more than year do we have to provide medical and pcc again..?


----------



## qimtiaz

saz82 said:


> No problem
> we front loaded everything as well. If DIBP receive results for external checks before the expiry of your PCC and medicals you could be given grant with a short time for landing before expiry. If they receive the results after, they will ask for new pcc and medicals.


Actually i have applied on 8th June and waiting for direct grant. But when i saw ppl like Zahoor ahmed who got grant in 5 years, made me bit worried. My indian colleague got grant in less than two months so i am also expecting golden email in couple of weeks time, In Shaa Allah.


----------



## saz82

My application is assessment in progress since 2 june. Last doc they asked for was in may. But when i log into immiaccount it shows they worked with some docs in july. As per the last call with them, they said our external checks could take 3 to 6 months. So my count starts from when? March (lodge), May, June or July?



amhalabi said:


> Yes team, it really differs from case to case. Also you should count when did you submit the last document they asked for. In my case I submitted it on Feb, almost 5 months before grant.
> 
> I recommend not to annoy DIBP with many calls and emails. You'll just distract them as they have to respond to every call and email instead of processing visas. Give them 2 to 3 months between each enquiry.
> 
> Afterall, you need to be patient. Not all the work is done by DIBP and they usually wait for other parties to finalise their part.


----------



## qimtiaz

saz82 said:


> My application is assessment in progress since 2 june. Last doc they asked for was in may. But when i log into immiaccount it shows they worked with some docs in july. As per the last call with them, they said our external checks could take 3 to 6 months. So my count starts from when? March (lodge), May, June or July?


I think you should count from June as its in assessment. If you have


----------



## saz82

I think Zahoor applied for subclass 175 which became low priority processing after the introduction of 189 and 190 in 2012, which is why it took time, I believe. Also India does a lot of things electronically so despite being high risk there is a good system in place for communication between governments which makes it faster? Check with DIBP by end of August/begining of September if you hear nothing until then (90 days is the standard processing time for 189 visas now).



qimtiaz said:


> Actually i have applied on 8th June and waiting for direct grant. But when i saw ppl like Zahoor ahmed who got grant in 5 years, made me bit worried. My indian colleague got grant in less than two months so i am also expecting golden email in couple of weeks time, In Shaa Allah.


----------



## qimtiaz

I think you should count from June as its in assessment. If you have applied for 189 category, Obviously it takes time comlared to 190.... Rest we can only Pray to Allah that everything should be fine...


----------



## saz82

Inshallah ...

Dibp advised they finalized assessment from their side and waiting for results of external checks ( 3 to 6 mths) to finalize our application. Ill count from june and see. Best of luck to you as well 



qimtiaz said:


> I think you should count from June as its in assessment. If you have applied for 189 category, Obviously it takes time comlared to 190.... Rest we can only Pray to Allah that everything should be fine...


----------



## qimtiaz

saz82 said:


> Inshallah ...
> 
> Dibp advised they finalized assessment from their side and waiting for results of external checks ( 3 to 6 mths) to finalize our application. Ill count from june and see. Best of luck to you as well


 hope to see you in Sydney...


----------



## saz82

Ameen 



qimtiaz said:


> Jazak Allah Sister, hope to see you in Sydney...


----------



## civil

*Mistake in Application*

Hi,

I've lodged application but have made a mistake in address. Can someone guide me to correct it. I'm yet to upload any document as I am gathering documents & plan to front load all the documents including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 etc


----------



## saz82

I think form 1023 will do but im not sure if u can submit this without request from co. Maybe some of the senior members can assist in explaining?



civil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged application but have made a mistake in address. Can someone guide me to correct it. I'm yet to upload any document as I am gathering documents & plan to front load all the documents including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 etc


----------



## mmA1983

civil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged application but have made a mistake in address. Can someone guide me to correct it. I'm yet to upload any document as I am gathering documents & plan to front load all the documents including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 etc


You can upload form 1023 to correct your mistakes, no need to wait for your CO to be assigned. My agent did a mistake while filling up my application and he uploaded form 1023 immediately


----------



## civil

mmA1983 said:


> You can upload form 1023 to correct your mistakes, no need to wait for your CO to be assigned. My agent did a mistake while filling up my application and he uploaded form 1023 immediately


Thank you & SAz for your help. It's a bit complicated situation. I've chose Birth Certificate as Identity Document. The address on Birth Certificate is same as passport address except Union Council is mentioned instead of Suburb. Should I change my identity document in Form 1023 as well?


----------



## qimtiaz

civil said:


> Thank you & SAz for your help. It's a bit complicated situation. I've chose Birth Certificate as Identity Document. The address on Birth Certificate is same as passport address except Union Council is mentioned instead of Suburb. Should I change my identity document in Form 1023 as well?


Dear, 
Don't worry and fillup form 1023 with all correction about the incorrect information. This is not a big deal, CO knows the input form is bit complex while selecting proper evidence type and document type. Please make sure you only one form 1023 which include all corrected information.


----------



## civil

qimtiaz said:


> Dear,
> Don't worry and fillup form 1023 with all correction about the incorrect information. This is not a big deal, CO knows the input form is bit complex while selecting proper evidence type and document type. Please make sure you only one form 1023 which include all corrected information.


Thanks. Will do


----------



## Knowman

Default
CO has contacted my friend and asked for his and kids medica but not for his wife
Possibility or a mistake from CO


----------



## amhalabi

Knowman said:


> Default
> CO has contacted my friend and asked for his and kids medica but not for his wife
> Possibility or a mistake from CO


Did they asked for it or submitted before. If not, then it's probably a mistake.
just let him drop an email to CO and ask for that.


----------



## Knowman

amhalabi said:


> Did they asked for it or submitted before. If not, then it's probably a mistake.
> just let him drop an email to CO and ask for that.





Thanks a lot for your response


----------



## knamz

I checked my immiaccount today and to my surprise the link "complete and the sumbmit character particulars for this applicant" is not appearing any more. Does that mean the national security check is over? Can any one shed some light? I was asked to resubmit forms 80 with singatures on 19th June, and they told end of June 2015 that my National security check is in process. Can it be completed so soon. Is my visa procssing really nearing completion?

regards

Visa Application 12th March 2015
Last Docs submitted (PCC-UK, SAUDI, PK & Forms 80&1221: 25th May 2015)


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guys,

I called DIBP again and got the same reply that no further docs are required from me. They also have got my Health exam report , case assessment is still in progress and they can not give me any time frame of completion.

What to do now ?


----------



## andrew64

*It is the day .*

Hi Friends , 

Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best . 

Thanks,
Dreamer


----------



## ILY

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer


Many many congrats Andrew:

Now you should update your signatures, stay in touch. I am in UAE too. I am also in the waiting queue. We can get in touch if you like at 0556739369.

Thanks


----------



## hussey14

hi guys i m new to this thread,
good to see so many pakistanis around
i have lodged my visa application today.
i have got the chance to study this thread from the start i noted that few years back the grant time was so long (2 to 2.5 years) for the high risk countries like pakistan etc, but as i ended this thread it was reduced as much as 2 months (saw few direct grants) and normally six months,
should i conclude that grant time is reduced for pakistanis.. at what time can i expect my CO allocation and grants etc.
senior members please answer.
my events are below 
regards


----------



## saz82

Congrats Andrew so so happy for you!





andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer


----------



## andrew64

saz82 said:


> Congrats Andrew so so happy for you!


thanks sis keep in touch


----------



## mmA1983

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer


Congratulations..wish you all the best


----------



## saz82

Definitely will do 




andrew64 said:


> thanks sis keep in touch


----------



## tauseef

*CO Allocation time frame*

Dear All,

Its being two months now since I lodged my application for 190 subclass and front loaded all the documents including PCC and Medical. My application status still shows "application received", could you please letme know what is the recent time-frame/trend for the allocation of Case Officer?

Regards,

Raza


----------



## ILY

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Its being two months now since I lodged my application for 190 subclass and front loaded all the documents including PCC and Medical. My application status still shows "application received", could you please letme know what is the recent time-frame/trend for the allocation of Case Officer?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Raza


I logged on 6 June same status like you.


----------



## hussey14

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Its being two months now since I lodged my application for 190 subclass and front loaded all the documents including PCC and Medical. My application status still shows "application received", could you please letme know what is the recent time-frame/trend for the allocation of Case Officer?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Raza


the time for allocation of CO is less than 3 months u will receive email from CO in august IA.


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi there,

I m asking this again but I really need to know that is it just me or there are others too who applied 189 visa in March 2015 (or before) and didn't get the grant yet ?


----------



## saz82

I applied on 26 March. Esc at the moment.





shah-sawar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I m asking this again but I really need to know that is it just me or there are others too who applied 189 visa in March 2015 (or before) and didn't get the grant yet ?


----------



## shah-sawar

saz82 said:


> I applied on 26 March. Esc at the moment.


How do u know that your case is going through ESC, did they specifically tell you that ?


----------



## saz82

Yes they have. I called last week and was told my application is under external checks which could take 3 to 6 months.



shah-sawar said:


> How do u know that your case is going through ESC, did they specifically tell you that ?


----------



## knamz

knamz said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> but what is expected time to clear National Security Check these days from Saudia?


got grant after 1 month into my security check

12th March Visa Application
28th July Grant


----------



## knamz

Can some one give contact details of International Migration Organisation for Travel ticket concessions? I am told by someone that from Karachi Emirate Airlines tickets are cheaper for Karachi to Melbourne. So during my annual vacations in Pakistan I am planning to visit Australia as well.


----------



## Breakwater

International Organization for Migration (IOM)
House # 9
Street # 6
F-6/3 Islamabad
Pakistan

Tel:	+92 51 230 7841 to 57
Fax:	+92 51 230 7858
+92 51 230 7859
Email:	[email protected]



knamz said:


> Can some one give contact details of International Migration Organisation for Travel ticket concessions? I am told by someone that from Karachi Emirate Airlines tickets are cheaper for Karachi to Melbourne. So during my annual vacations in Pakistan I am planning to visit Australia as well.


----------



## ILY

Breakwater said:


> International Organization for Migration (IOM)
> House # 9
> Street # 6
> F-6/3 Islamabad
> Pakistan
> 
> Tel:	+92 51 230 7841 to 57
> Fax:	+92 51 230 7858
> +92 51 230 7859
> Email:	[email protected]


*Whats is this organization for?*


----------



## kalim kashif

shah-sawar said:


> How do u know that your case is going through ESC, did they specifically tell you that ?


I applied on 14 april 2014, In september 2014, they told me on phone that my case is under ESC and it will take 1 and a half year atleast. I am still waiting.



Application: 14 april, 2014, CO allocated: 1 Aug, 2014, Case sent for ESC in Sept. 2014, Grant: waiting


----------



## jimypk

knamz said:


> Can some one give contact details of International Migration Organisation for Travel ticket concessions? I am told by someone that from Karachi Emirate Airlines tickets are cheaper for Karachi to Melbourne. So during my annual vacations in Pakistan I am planning to visit Australia as well.


Please contact them on below email
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## ILY

jimypk said:


> Please contact them on below email
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> 189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


What is the benefit of the IOM?


----------



## qimtiaz

ILY said:


> What is the benefit of the IOM?


You can get discounted tickets and luggage allowance while traveling to Australia only one time.


----------



## shah-sawar

Any idea that how long ESC is taking for Pakistanis ?


----------



## saz82

Each case is different. No definitive time frame for ESC unfortunately. We are all waiting. Did you speak to DIBP?


shah-sawar said:


> Any idea that how long ESC is taking for Pakistanis ?


----------



## shah-sawar

saz82 said:


> Each case is different. No definitive time frame for ESC unfortunately. We are all waiting. Did you speak to DIBP?


Yes i did. well they didn't say anything about ESC but I m estimating the time for the worst case scenario. 

Recently I have observed that the time taken for ESC is getting considerably short.


----------



## saz82

Yes it is getting shorter. However there are a lot of applicants who have exceeded 8 months in waiting time (I'm entering 5th month), which is why I'm saying each case is different. We will get there eventually inshallah 



shah-sawar said:


> Yes i did. well they didn't say anything about ESC but I m estimating the time for the worst case scenario.
> 
> Recently I have observed that the time taken for ESC is getting considerably short.


----------



## hussey14

shah-sawar said:


> Yes i did. well they didn't say anything about ESC but I m estimating the time for the worst case scenario.
> 
> Recently I have observed that the time taken for ESC is getting considerably short.


well in the worst case scenario u will be getting grant in 6 months.
i have observed that the esc time for pakistanis is recently cut short to an average of 3.5 to 4 months


----------



## shah-sawar

saz82 said:


> Yes it is getting shorter. However there are a lot of applicants who have exceeded 8 months in waiting time (I'm entering 5th month), which is why I'm saying each case is different. We will get there eventually inshallah


I am in my 5 month too. In-Sha-Allah we'll all get quick grants.


----------



## shah-sawar

hussey14 said:


> well in the worst case scenario u will be getting grant in 6 months.
> i have observed that the esc time for pakistanis is recently cut short to an average of 3.5 to 4 months


Hi there,

Just learnt through your signature that u got the invitation but you didn't apply it yet. May I ask you why ? Are you aware of the fact that invitation expires after 60 days ?


----------



## hussey14

shah-sawar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just learnt through your signature that u got the invitation but you didn't apply it yet. May I ask you why ? Are you aware of the fact that invitation expires after 60 days ?


yes dear i know i am going to lodge my visa in this week .. i had to collect some documents.. this delay is due to my consultant. i am repenting on why i started my case through a consultant. he is saying that our policy is to get all docs from applicant and then lodge visa i have sent them my final document today now they will lodge visa in this week may be tomorrow.


----------



## shah-sawar

hussey14 said:


> yes dear i know i am going to lodge my visa in this week .. i had to collect some documents.. this delay is due to my consultant. i am repenting on why i started my case through a consultant. he is saying that our policy is to get all docs from applicant and then lodge visa i have sent them my final document today now they will lodge visa in this week may be tomorrow.


Well you could have applied it by yourself. Well they are following the right policy actually because there is a high chance of getting a direct grant with min timeframe, if you upload each and every document in advance.


----------



## hussey14

shah-sawar said:


> Well you could have applied it by yourself. Well they are following the right policy actually because there is a high chance of getting a direct grant with min timeframe, if you upload each and every document in advance.



well lets see then


----------



## mshoaib

*Migrating to Aus? Read This!!!*

Hi everyone!

Its been a long time since I last used this forum prior to my migration to Aus and now I feel I should write something to help those who have got the visas and planning to migrate to Aus (specifically Sydney) from Pakistan (specifically Karachi) in next couple of months OR those who are done with medicals and are awaiting their grant.

I am trying to address as many areas as I remember which you should be focusing before departing, on travelling and after arriving in Aus. So lets begin with the things that you should do before departing Pakistan/Karachi, at least a month and half before.

Migration Strategy: 
If you have been to any other country for a job and you are social person, you might opt for migrating with family once and for all otherwise, I suggest to come alone and then call your family (highly recommended if you have kids).

1. Open a bank account in Australia. You can open the account in Australia while you are in Pakistan. You can opt NAB or Westpac. I went with NAB

2. Open a USD Current Account in your bank.

3. Arrange to deposit enough money in USD Current Account which will help you with atleast 8 months expenses. You can talk to your branch manager to help with forex purchasing.

4. Buy atleast 4K AUD cash. You will need it during you first few days in Aus. and since AUD currency is not the high demand curreny in Pakistan as compared to other currencies, you might find it difficult to buy 4K AUD in one attempt. So plan you buying ahead

5. If you are coming with family and you have kids, buy as much clothes as you can, atleast for complete 1 year, because these are really expensive here. 

6. Buy extra pair of formal shoes and glasses (if you are wearing one)

7. When booking you flight, double check the arrival time in Aus. I used Emirates which operate two flights daily. One land here at 6am and other at 10pm. Arriving at 6am is beneficial as you will have a complete day to shop for any thing.

8. Setup your linkedIn profile and connect to recruiters in Australia. Check with regular job postings on Seek.com.au or Indeed. But don't apply for any job from overseas

9. Write a professional resume. Put your photograph and your linkedin profile link in it. Add keywords in it. Google on ATS (Application Tracking System) and know how it will filter your resume. Make your resume such as it passes the ATS test/filteration

10. Buy good quality smartphone with extra pair of original batteries and travel chargers. 

11. Buy 5 or 6 universal adopters as the electrical sockets are different in Australia and you will need a converter for any electrical appliance that you bring from Pakistan

12. Buy and bring some melamine crockery, drinking glasses for you initial needs

13. If you have driving license in Pakistan, get the NoC from issuing branch followed by attestation of same from MOFA office. Go on to Pakistani Consulate Sydney website and download the application and statutory declaration form. Fill it and get it notarized alongwith CNIC, Driving License and Passport Copies. You will need it to get Full License in Australia

14. Bring some electrical appliances like Iron, Food Factory (this is really expensive here, AUD 2000 for a good quality one), Personal grooming kits etc

15. Girls should be bringing their necessary stuff for any immediate needs

16. Have kids? bring some baby milk powder that can last for 1 week atleast

17. Get all your documents scanned and save it in portable drive

18. Before 10 days of departing, send your money from USD Current Account to AUD Account. The process will normally take 3-4 days to get you money transferred.

19. Pack you luggage such that no piece weighs more than 32 KG. 

20. If you are bringing fragile items, pack it in bubble wrap and Thermopylae.

21. If you are using any Credit Card and have got some reward points, redeem those points to get some valuable vouchers and cancel you CC before you arrive here

22. Instruct your bank to hold you mail such as bank statement and register for internet banking

23. If you are flying with kids, don't carry unnecessary handbags. Put as much as you can in luggage

24. If you have pram, bring it along. If you don't, then don't buy one. You can get good quality prams here in the same price range

25. Search for any accommodation on Gumtree and try to contact the owners. If unlucky, then try to book a hotel room on AirBnB. You can also check with Breakfree Hotel, if you are coming to Bankstown, Sydney.

26. Make photocopies of all you visa grant letters (At least 4 sets). You will require one at Khi Airport Immigration Counter and rest in Australia.

On Travelling Day

27. Get to Airport as early as you can. This can help you to through any additional luggage at no cost. I arrived at 3am at KHI airport for my 6am flight. As I was among the first check-in passengers, I was able to bring 10Kg more than allowed weight. 

28. Double check your belongings when leaving the plane. We forgot our Xperia Phone in back pocket of the front seat and it took a month for Emirates to found and deliver the lost phone. If you lost anything, immediately inform the Airline Lost and Found department at Airport and do take their contact details

29. If you are having a good size luggage, ask the flight crew that you will require assistance at the Airport for the luggage. This is important because trolleys at Sydney Airport are small as compared to KHI. I remember, we used two trolleys at KHI airport for 3 Luggage Cases, Two Cartons and 4 hand carries and we required 4 trolleys at Sydney Airport to carry all those things. 

30. Bring the ADSL2+ wireless router, webcam and good quality headphones.

After Arriving in Australia

30. Buy any Sim card 

30. Visit your bank to activate you account and collect the Debit Card. Ask the representative to issue a bank statement with you complete name and address on it.

31. Go to Medicare with Passports and Visa Copies and register your family for Medicare Services. Card will arrive in 3 weeks time

32. Go to RTA office with Passports, Visa Copies and Bank Statements for you Photo ID. You will need this until you get the License

33. Post the NoC obtained from driving office from Pakistan with your CNIC copy, License Copy, Passport Copy and Application/Statutory Declaration to Pakistan Consulate Sydney.

34. Look for accomodation. Renting an apartment is very difficult if you are newly arrived. You might need to offer them two months advance rent with one month bond to secure the unit. 

35. Get the electricity connection, gas connection and internet connection (internet will take 2 weeks)

35. If you have kids, go to Centrelink Office personally, don't call or register yourself from website. The will create an account for you.

36. Appy for TFN for both you and your partner. You will need this when lodging claims with Centrelink.

36. If you have kids, once you sign the lease, lodge the Family Tax Benefit Claim on Centrelink. It takes two months to process the claim

37. Once your claim is approved, go to Medicare and register for child dental benefit schedule, if you have kids 2-17 years old

38. Until you get the internet connection, you can use your mobile as hotspot or go to library to use the PCs.

39. If you have come temporarily, don't apply for any job or you will lose the chance of getting considered when you move permanently.

40. Once you medicare card has arrived, go to any clinic or GP ask her to submit the immunization record for your kids to government. 

41. When moved permanently, be proactive in your job search. Activate free premium account on LinkedIn and update your resume.

42. When you apply for jobs, you will start getting calls from recruiters immediately. This is because, they update their database with your details.

43. Focus on short term contract roles.

44. Mostly, the recruiters call during first two hours like 9am to 11am. So getup early. This is difficult due to time difference in Pak-Aus but you need to do it.

45. Visit the schools and submit applications.

I will add more point as they come to my mind.
*
For Financial Matters

1. Average rent/week is AUD 400. When signing lease, you need to pay 4 weeks bond and 2 weeks advance rent. That makes 400*6 = 2400 AUD. However, for newly arrived persons, it very very very difficult to get the rental application approved. You might need to offer some advance rent to get the lease. It will cost you alot. So if you pay 2 months advance rent + 4 weeks bond, your initial outlay will be 4800 AUD.

2. The units are not furnished, so you need to buy the stuff like these:

- King Size Mattress with Ensemble (new): 1100 (this is the minimum price)
- Washing Machine (new): 650
- Microwave (New): 80
- Fridge (5 years old): 400
- Jadoo Box (new): 300
- Chapati Maker (new): 70
- Double Tandem Pram (new): 300
- Lounge Set (old): 400
- Coffee Table: 100
- Electrical Pressure Cooker (New): 150
- Pillows: 30
- Blanket King Size: 150
- Mattress Protector (King): 100
- Dinner Set: 100
- Cooking Range: 200

etc. 

The total initial investment (besides accomodation) was around 4200 AUD.

3. The minimum expenses excluding accomodation is around 400 AUD/week for a family of 4 (2 adults, 2 kids)

4. I suggest to bring along enough money to cover 6 months expenses + initial investments that will total upto 30K AUD or otherwise things will be difficult for you. If you can't bring this amount then its better to visit Aus with your family to validate your visa and send your family back to Pakistan. Stay here alone, do work and get accustomed to the things. Once you are settles, you can call your family.*

I hope, these points will help you deciding and planning your trouble free move to Australia.

Regards

MShoaib


----------



## qimtiaz

mshoaib said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Its been a long time since I last used this forum prior to my migration to Aus and now I feel I should write something to help those who have got the visas and planning to migrate to Aus (specifically Sydney) from Pakistan (specifically Karachi) in next couple of months OR those who are done with medicals and are awaiting their grant.
> 
> I am trying to address as many areas as I remember which you should be focusing before departing, on travelling and after arriving in Aus. So lets begin with the things that you should do before departing Pakistan/Karachi, at least a month and half before.
> 
> Migration Strategy:
> If you have been to any other country for a job and you are social person, you might opt for migrating with family once and for all otherwise, I suggest to come alone and then call your family (highly recommended if you have kids).
> 
> 1. Open a bank account in Australia. You can open the account in Australia while you are in Pakistan. You can opt NAB or Westpac. I went with NAB
> 
> 2. Open a USD Current Account in your bank.
> 
> 3. Arrange to deposit enough money in USD Current Account which will help you with atleast 8 months expenses. You can talk to your branch manager to help with forex purchasing.
> 
> 4. Buy atleast 4K AUD cash. You will need it during you first few days in Aus. and since AUD currency is not the high demand curreny in Pakistan as compared to other currencies, you might find it difficult to buy 4K AUD in one attempt. So plan you buying ahead
> 
> 5. If you are coming with family and you have kids, buy as much clothes as you can, atleast for complete 1 year, because these are really expensive here.
> 
> 6. Buy extra pair of formal shoes and glasses (if you are wearing one)
> 
> 7. When booking you flight, double check the arrival time in Aus. I used Emirates which operate two flights daily. One land here at 6am and other at 10pm. Arriving at 6am is beneficial as you will have a complete day to shop for any thing.
> 
> 8. Setup your linkedIn profile and connect to recruiters in Australia. Check with regular job postings on Seek.com.au or Indeed. But don't apply for any job from overseas
> 
> 9. Write a professional resume. Put your photograph and your linkedin profile link in it. Add keywords in it. Google on ATS (Application Tracking System) and know how it will filter your resume. Make your resume such as it passes the ATS test/filteration
> 
> 10. Buy good quality smartphone with extra pair of original batteries and travel chargers.
> 
> 11. Buy 5 or 6 universal adopters as the electrical sockets are different in Australia and you will need a converter for any electrical appliance that you bring from Pakistan
> 
> 12. Buy and bring some melamine crockery, drinking glasses for you initial needs
> 
> 13. If you have driving license in Pakistan, get the NoC from issuing branch followed by attestation of same from MOFA office. Go on to Pakistani Consulate Sydney website and download the application and statutory declaration form. Fill it and get it notarized alongwith CNIC, Driving License and Passport Copies. You will need it to get Full License in Australia
> 
> 14. Bring some electrical appliances like Iron, Food Factory (this is really expensive here, AUD 2000 for a good quality one), Personal grooming kits etc
> 
> 15. Girls should be bringing their necessary stuff for any immediate needs
> 
> 16. Have kids? bring some baby milk powder that can last for 1 week atleast
> 
> 17. Get all your documents scanned and save it in portable drive
> 
> 18. Before 10 days of departing, send your money from USD Current Account to AUD Account. The process will normally take 3-4 days to get you money transferred.
> 
> 19. Pack you luggage such that no piece weighs more than 32 KG.
> 
> 20. If you are bringing fragile items, pack it in bubble wrap and Thermopylae.
> 
> 21. If you are using any Credit Card and have got some reward points, redeem those points to get some valuable vouchers and cancel you CC before you arrive here
> 
> 22. Instruct your bank to hold you mail such as bank statement and register for internet banking
> 
> 23. If you are flying with kids, don't carry unnecessary handbags. Put as much as you can in luggage
> 
> 24. If you have pram, bring it along. If you don't, then don't buy one. You can get good quality prams here in the same price range
> 
> 25. Search for any accommodation on Gumtree and try to contact the owners. If unlucky, then try to book a hotel room on AirBnB. You can also check with Breakfree Hotel, if you are coming to Bankstown, Sydney.
> 
> 26. Make photocopies of all you visa grant letters (At least 4 sets). You will require one at Khi Airport Immigration Counter and rest in Australia.
> 
> On Travelling Day
> 
> 27. Get to Airport as early as you can. This can help you to through any additional luggage at no cost. I arrived at 3am at KHI airport for my 6am flight. As I was among the first check-in passengers, I was able to bring 10Kg more than allowed weight.
> 
> 28. Double check your belongings when leaving the plane. We forgot our Xperia Phone in back pocket of the front seat and it took a month for Emirates to found and deliver the lost phone. If you lost anything, immediately inform the Airline Lost and Found department at Airport and do take their contact details
> 
> 29. If you are having a good size luggage, ask the flight crew that you will require assistance at the Airport for the luggage. This is important because trolleys at Sydney Airport are small as compared to KHI. I remember, we used two trolleys at KHI airport for 3 Luggage Cases, Two Cartons and 4 hand carries and we required 4 trolleys at Sydney Airport to carry all those things.
> 
> 30. Bring the ADSL2+ wireless router, webcam and good quality headphones.
> 
> After Arriving in Australia
> 
> 30. Buy any Sim card
> 
> 30. Visit your bank to activate you account and collect the Debit Card. Ask the representative to issue a bank statement with you complete name and address on it.
> 
> 31. Go to Medicare with Passports and Visa Copies and register your family for Medicare Services. Card will arrive in 3 weeks time
> 
> 32. Go to RTA office with Passports, Visa Copies and Bank Statements for you Photo ID. You will need this until you get the License
> 
> 33. Post the NoC obtained from driving office from Pakistan with your CNIC copy, License Copy, Passport Copy and Application/Statutory Declaration to Pakistan Consulate Sydney.
> 
> 34. Look for accomodation. Renting an apartment is very difficult if you are newly arrived. You might need to offer them two months advance rent with one month bond to secure the unit.
> 
> 35. Get the electricity connection, gas connection and internet connection (internet will take 2 weeks)
> 
> 35. If you have kids, go to Centrelink Office personally, don't call or register yourself from website. The will create an account for you.
> 
> 36. Appy for TFN for both you and your partner. You will need this when lodging claims with Centrelink.
> 
> 36. If you have kids, once you sign the lease, lodge the Family Tax Benefit Claim on Centrelink. It takes two months to process the claim
> 
> 37. Once your claim is approved, go to Medicare and register for child dental benefit schedule, if you have kids 2-17 years old
> 
> 38. Until you get the internet connection, you can use your mobile as hotspot or go to library to use the PCs.
> 
> 39. If you have come temporarily, don't apply for any job or you will lose the chance of getting considered when you move permanently.
> 
> 40. Once you medicare card has arrived, go to any clinic or GP ask her to submit the immunization record for your kids to government.
> 
> 41. When moved permanently, be proactive in your job search. Activate free premium account on LinkedIn and update your resume.
> 
> 42. When you apply for jobs, you will start getting calls from recruiters immediately. This is because, they update their database with your details.
> 
> 43. Focus on short term contract roles.
> 
> 44. Mostly, the recruiters call during first two hours like 9am to 11am. So getup early. This is difficult due to time difference in Pak-Aus but you need to do it.
> 
> 45. Visit the schools and submit applications.
> 
> I will add more point as they come to my mind.
> 
> For Financial Matters
> 
> 1. Average rent/week is AUD 400. When signing lease, you need to pay 4 weeks bond and 2 weeks advance rent. That makes 400*6 = 2400 AUD. However, for newly arrived persons, it very very very difficult to get the rental application approved. You might need to offer some advance rent to get the lease. It will cost you alot. So if you pay 2 months advance rent + 4 weeks bond, your initial outlay will be 4800 AUD.
> 
> 2. The units are not furnished, so you need to buy the stuff like these:
> 
> - King Size Mattress with Ensemble (new): 1100 (this is the minimum price)
> - Washing Machine (new): 650
> - Microwave (New): 80
> - Fridge (5 years old): 400
> - Jadoo Box (new): 300
> - Chapati Maker (new): 70
> - Double Tandem Pram (new): 300
> - Lounge Set (old): 400
> - Coffee Table: 100
> - Electrical Pressure Cooker (New): 150
> - Pillows: 30
> - Blanket King Size: 150
> - Mattress Protector (King): 100
> - Dinner Set: 100
> - Cooking Range: 200
> 
> etc.
> 
> The total initial investment (besides accomodation) was around 4200 AUD.
> 
> 3. The minimum expenses excluding accomodation is around 400 AUD/week for a family of 4 (2 adults, 2 kids)
> 
> 4. I suggest to bring along enough money to cover 6 months expenses + initial investments that will total upto 30K AUD or otherwise things will be difficult for you. If you can't bring this amount then its better to visit Aus with your family to validate your visa and send your family back to Pakistan. Stay here alone, do work and get accustomed to the things. Once you are settles, you can call your family.
> 
> I hope, these points will help you deciding and planning your trouble free move to Australia.
> 
> Regards
> 
> MShoaib


Jazak Allah brother for detailed information....


----------



## olways

mshoaib said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Its been a long time since I last used this forum prior to my migration to Aus and now I feel I should write something to help those who have got the visas and planning to migrate to Aus to AUD Account.....
> 
> MShoaib


Thank you brother for taking time to share such valuable information.


----------



## Speedbird

This is a very informative post. May be you guys should open a discussion specifically for aspirants from Pakistan/ Karachi for the mutual benefit of all.

Regards


----------



## tauseef

*CO Allocation time frame*

Dear All,

It's being 66 days since I lodged the application for VISA Subclass 190 and the status on https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login still says "Application Received".

Anybody (offshore) who lodged the application after END of May'15 and got the CO allocated to his application? or the status changed to assessment in progress?

Should I call to DIBP to enquire why CO isn't allocated yet?

Sometime I wonder if I have lodged the application correctly, then I check two sections "Application Submitted" and "Fees PAID" and they all suggest that application is lodged :confused2:

I have FRONT LOADED ALL DOCUMENTS to prioritize the processing but it seems that CO time frame for HR is taking time again :noidea:

Application lodged on 01st June 2015, Computer Systems and Network Engineer, 190 VISA.

This waiting period really sucks.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## shah-sawar

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It's being 66 days since I lodged the application for VISA Subclass 190 and the status on https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login still says "Application Received".
> 
> Anybody (offshore) who lodged the application after END of May'15 and got the CO allocated to his application? or the status changed to assessment in progress?
> 
> Should I call to DIBP to enquire why CO isn't allocated yet?
> 
> Sometime I wonder if I have lodged the application correctly, then I check two sections "Application Submitted" and "Fees PAID" and they all suggest that application is lodged :confused2:
> 
> I have FRONT LOADED ALL DOCUMENTS to prioritize the processing but it seems that CO time frame for HR is taking time again :noidea:
> 
> Application lodged on 01st June 2015, Computer Systems and Network Engineer, 190 VISA.
> 
> This waiting period really sucks.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tauseef


Sometimes if all the documents are front loaded and no further documents are required, CO won't even bother to contact the applicant and issue a direct grant. 

Anyways, you can call DIBP on this number 0061731367000 to enquire about your case. BTW, Australia is around 5 hours ahead of Pakistan and their timings are 9:00am(Aussie time) to 4:30 pm (Aussie time). They need your TRN, Full name, DOB etc etc to track down your case.
Best of luck


----------



## tauseef

shah-sawar said:


> Sometimes if all the documents are front loaded and no further documents are required, CO won't even bother to contact the applicant and issue a direct grant.
> 
> Anyways, you can call DIBP on this number 0061731367000 to enquire about your case. BTW, Australia is around 5 hours ahead of Pakistan and their timings are 9:00am(Aussie time) to 4:30 pm (Aussie time). They need your TRN, Full name, DOB etc etc to track down your case.
> Best of luck


I am just wondering even if CO won't even bother to contact the applicant then why still the application status still shows "Application Received"? Shouldn't it be changed to "Assessment in Progress" and I can still attach docs portal is not locked yet, which again signifies that processing hasn't started and CO isn't allocated yet.

Should I press the "submit application" button which is visible just under the TRN Number after you login?

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## shah-sawar

tauseef said:


> I am just wondering even if CO won't even bother to contact the applicant then why still the application status still shows "Application Received"? Shouldn't it be changed to "Assessment in Progress" and I can still attach docs portal is not locked yet, which again signifies that processing hasn't started and CO isn't allocated yet.
> 
> Should I press the "submit application" button which is visible just under the TRN Number after you login?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tauseef


Just call DIBP. They'll tell you the current situation.


----------



## Speedbird

Has anyone applied as Policy and Planning Manager (132411) ?


----------



## ILY

tauseef said:


> I am just wondering even if CO won't even bother to contact the applicant then why still the application status still shows "Application Received"? Shouldn't it be changed to "Assessment in Progress" and I can still attach docs portal is not locked yet, which again signifies that processing hasn't started and CO isn't allocated yet.
> 
> Should I press the "submit application" button which is visible just under the TRN Number after you login?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tauseef


Your application is already submitted. No need to click any button. I hope your CO is already assigned and case is under process. YOu will get direct grant if nothing required.

I applied on 6/6 190, my CO is already assigned. So just wait...


----------



## tauseef

ILY said:


> Your application is already submitted. No need to click any button. I hope your CO is already assigned and case is under process. YOu will get direct grant if nothing required.
> 
> I applied on 6/6 190, my CO is already assigned. So just wait...



Thanks for an update, I will call them tomorrow morning to inquire about the status of my application.


----------



## ILY

tauseef said:


> Thanks for an update, I will call them tomorrow morning to inquire about the status of my application.


Did you check with them, what did they reply you?


----------



## tauseef

ILY said:


> Did you check with them, what did they reply you?


Hi,

I called them (Brisbane Number) around 04:30 a.m (GMT+5), the called connected instantly and after verifying my TRN, Name and DOB they told me that :

1. They have received all the docs and no more docs are required.
2. My application is under initial assessment which is mandatory for everyone.
3. They cannot provide any time frame for the completion of this process
4. I cannot call them further, they will update me over the email if required


I will wait for couple of weeks to see the outcome and then will call Adelaide Team to inquire about my application again. 

Operator was very helpful and his voice was loud and clear 

Waiting kills man :-(


----------



## ILY

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called them (Brisbane Number) around 04:30 a.m (GMT+5), the called connected instantly and after verifying my TRN, Name and DOB they told me that :
> 
> 1. They have received all the docs and no more docs are required.
> 2. My application is under initial assessment which is mandatory for everyone.
> 3. They cannot provide any time frame for the completion of this process
> 4. I cannot call them further, they will update me over the email if required
> 
> 
> I will wait for couple of weeks to see the outcome and then will call Adelaide Team to inquire about my application again.
> 
> Operator was very helpful and his voice was loud and clear
> 
> Waiting kills man :-(



Yes this is a standrad response which they give to everyone. I hope you don't need to check them in 2 weeks 'in sha Allah'. You will get your grant if your case did not go to Security Check.


----------



## saz82

Hopefully you get your grant soon.

What is the adelaide team number. I only have the number ending in 7000.




tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called them (Brisbane Number) around 04:30 a.m (GMT+5), the called connected instantly and after verifying my TRN, Name and DOB they told me that :
> 
> 1. They have received all the docs and no more docs are required.
> 2. My application is under initial assessment which is mandatory for everyone.
> 3. They cannot provide any time frame for the completion of this process
> 4. I cannot call them further, they will update me over the email if required
> 
> 
> I will wait for couple of weeks to see the outcome and then will call Adelaide Team to inquire about my application again.
> 
> Operator was very helpful and his voice was loud and clear
> 
> Waiting kills man :-(


----------



## ILY

saz82 said:


> Hopefully you get your grant soon.
> 
> What is the adelaide team number. I only have the number ending in 7000.


GSM Adelaide 61 874 217 163


----------



## saz82

Many thanks



ILY said:


> GSM Adelaide 61 874 217 163


----------



## ILY

saz82 said:


> Many thanks



Some people called on this number also but I don't know which office is this?

61 2 98 428 155


----------



## saz82

Looks like a Sydney number.



ILY said:


> Some people called on this number also but I don't know which office is this?
> 
> 61 2 98 428 155


----------



## Leo1986

8 months , counting .. :noidea:


----------



## saz82

Malesh I know how you feel. I am extremely frustrated too. Amhalabi got his in 10 months. I am entering 5th month. Keep the faith and stay cheerful. We will get there eventually 




Leo1986 said:


> 8 months , counting .. :noidea:


----------



## ILY

saz82 said:


> Malesh I know how you feel. I am extremely frustrated too. Amhalabi got his in 10 months. I am entering 5th month. Keep the faith and stay cheerful. We will get there eventually



In sha Allah.


----------



## ILY

ILY said:


> In sha Allah.


Its all about Nationality. If you would be an Indian then you must have visa by now...


----------



## hussey14

ILY said:


> Its all about Nationality. If you would be an Indian then you must have visa by now...


agreed, but i have noticed that time for Pakistanis has also been reduced considerably.


----------



## ILY

hussey14 said:


> agreed, but i have noticed that time for Pakistanis has also been reduced considerably.


Yes it is but still it is much more than Indians, no offense to Indians.


----------



## hanali

ILY said:


> Its all about Nationality. If you would be an Indian then you must have visa by now...


I think nationality plays a part but its more about the processing procedures by the authorities of respective country.


----------



## qimtiaz

I called today morning to follow-up the documents i sent couple of days ago. Call attendent told me that my application gone for external checks but i didn't understand after medical and pcc, how come it go for external check. 
As per my understanding, Medical would be last step.....

Any thoughts guys... Bit worried.


----------



## saz82

Nothing to worry about. Same thing happened with me. If your external checks come back before the expiry of your PCC and medicals they may give you the grant with a short time frame for landing. If not, they will ask you for new PCC and medicals. 



qimtiaz said:


> I called today morning to follow-up the documents i sent couple of days ago. Call attendent told me that my application gone for external checks but i didn't understand after medical and pcc, how come it go for external check.
> As per my understanding, Medical would be last step.....
> 
> Any thoughts guys... Bit worried.


----------



## qimtiaz

saz82 said:


> Nothing to worry about. Same thing happened with me. If your external checks come back before the expiry of your PCC and medicals they may give you the grant with a short time frame for landing. If not, they will ask you for new PCC and medicals.


Sister did you get any email that your application went for external checks or same you have inquire the status by calling them?


----------



## saz82

No I did not receive an email nor did my agent. When I called them 3 weeks ago they told me it's out for external checks which could take 3 to 6 months and that they can finalize the application after they receive the results of the external check. Apparently they finished the internal checks.



qimtiaz said:


> Sister did you get any email that your application went for external checks or same you have inquire the status by calling them?


----------



## shah-sawar

ILY said:


> GSM Adelaide 61 874 217 163



I called on this number today around 1:30pm(Australian time). It was on recording and nobody picking it up. 

The recording stating that if there is any query regarding visa status, email them on gsm adelaide email address or call them on the same old 0061731367000 number.

What to do now ?


----------



## saz82

If you haven't spoken to them recently, call them on the original number tomorrow.



shah-sawar said:


> I called on this number today around 1:30pm(Australian time). It was on recording and nobody picking it up.
> 
> The recording stating that if there is any query regarding visa status, email them on gsm adelaide email address or call them on the same old 0061731367000 number.
> 
> What to do now ?


----------



## hanali

shah-sawar said:


> I called on this number today around 1:30pm(Australian time). It was on recording and nobody picking it up.
> 
> The recording stating that if there is any query regarding visa status, email them on gsm adelaide email address or call them on the same old 0061731367000 number.
> 
> What to do now ?


Call them twice daily!!!!

Why don't you get it that Once you have applied for visa, your job is done. Furnish whatever requested by your case officer(s) from time to time.
But it seems you want to take your grant by calling them, at least, once in a month and ignore the fact that your case is under process. Whatever delays there might come, they will be because of other teams involved from other countries and not because of DIBP. 

Don't do anything and wait. Enjoy your life with family. Your grant will come on its destined time and day.


----------



## hussey14

hanali said:


> Call them twice daily!!!!
> 
> Why don't you get it that Once you have applied for visa, your job is done. Furnish whatever requested by your case officer(s) from time to time.
> But it seems you want to take your grant by calling them, at least, once in a month and ignore the fact that your case is under process. Whatever delays there might come, they will be because of other teams involved from other countries and not because of DIBP.
> 
> Don't do anything and wait. Enjoy your life with family. Your grant will come on its destined time and day.


hhahhahah.... u seem a bit angry on him


----------



## najamgk

ILY said:


> Yes it is but still it is much more than Indians, no offense to Indians.


I am Pakistani national and got in 48 days. If application goes for checks then it takes more time regardless of nationality.


----------



## shah-sawar

Just came to know that my application is under national security check. Btw, i m from Pakistan. 

Anybody has any idea that how long will it take from now on ?


----------



## saz82

Nope. Could take time, could be done quickly. No one knows. Bide your time and wait for good news 




shah-sawar said:


> Just came to know that my application is under national security check. Btw, i m from Pakistan.
> 
> Anybody has any idea that how long will it take from now on ?


----------



## qimtiaz

shah-sawar said:


> Just came to know that my application is under national security check. Btw, i m from Pakistan.
> 
> Anybody has any idea that how long will it take from now on ?


How do you know that your application is under security check? Have you called them??


Mine application also went for external check. We can only wait for positive outcome.


----------



## shah-sawar

qimtiaz said:


> How do you know that your application is under security check? Have you called them??
> 
> 
> Mine application also went for external check. We can only wait for positive outcome.


Yes i did call them today. They told me that my application is now in National security check and can not give me any estimated timeframe.


----------



## Naveed539

Is there anybody from Pakistan who is coming to Australia and more specifically uptill the start of SEPTEMBER, 2015...?


----------



## captain_hoomi

Guys, need your help. I called the COs' number this morning as more than 90 days has been passed and not even one request had been made by them. A CO told me they have received all the documents they need and they have sent my application for external check. She told me that it is not under their control and it is not clear when it will be finalized.
2 min later I got this email:
Dear
Notification that your application has been allocated for processing
...Some applicants undertake and meet (where
relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other
agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary
information from other agencies.


Now couple of questions:
1- Is it a bad thing calling them? Can it have a negative effect on the process? As they keep track of our calls
2- Does it mean they have completed their internal check and they're OK with all my documents once they get the external result , I will get the grant?
3- How long does it usually take?


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

I am heading to Sydney in early October, hopefully.

You got some offer? 



Naveed539 said:


> Is there anybody from Pakistan who is coming to Australia and more specifically uptill the start of SEPTEMBER, 2015...?


----------



## hanali

captain_hoomi said:


> Guys, need your help. I called the COs' number this morning as more than 90 days has been passed and not even one request had been made by them. A CO told me they have received all the documents they need and they have sent my application for external check. She told me that it is not under their control and it is not clear when it will be finalized.
> 2 min later I got this email:
> Dear
> Notification that your application has been allocated for processing
> ...Some applicants undertake and meet (where
> relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other
> agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary
> information from other agencies.
> 
> Now couple of questions:
> 1- Is it a bad thing calling them? Can it have a negative effect on the process? As they keep track of our calls
> 2- Does it mean they have completed their internal check and they're OK with all my documents once they get the external result , I will get the grant?
> 3- How long does it usually take?


Answer:
1) its not bad. Don't worry.
2) internal requirements of department are fulfilled.
3) nobody can tell for sure. It might range from 3-12 months.


----------



## joey1

Hi All,

So, is there any average timeline for Pakistani nationals under 189 subclass? I read different stories here. Also they pick every single application for security check or its random.


----------



## qimtiaz

joey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So, is there any average timeline for Pakistani nationals under 189 subclass? I read different stories here. Also they pick every single application for security check or its random.


Yes i believe they pick every application for external checks if applicant is claiming experience points or they have doubt in health or travel history..


----------



## hanali

joey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So, is there any average timeline for Pakistani nationals under 189 subclass? I read different stories here. Also they pick every single application for security check or its random.


It varies from applicant to applicant but Average timeline for Pakistanis would be roughly 6 months. And some even got it in less than 50 days.

No one knows other than case officers how and who to pick for external security checks. People from high risk countries have more chances of being referred to security checks. I think it would depend upon job, travel history, education, family members, locations stayed, etc. The list can go forever.


----------



## qimtiaz

hanali said:


> It varies from applicant to applicant but Average timeline for Pakistanis would be roughly 6 months. And some even got it in less than 50 days.
> 
> No one knows other than case officers how and who to pick for external security checks. People from high risk countries have more chances of being referred to security checks. I think it would depend upon job, travel history, education, family members, locations stayed, etc. The list can go forever.


Guys do these external checks are same for 189 and 190?. 
How to call your allocated CO? My CO is from Brisbane and email i got does not mention any contact number....

Any thoughts friends??


----------



## qimtiaz

Guys do these external checks are same for 189 and 190?.

How to call your allocated CO? My CO is from Brisbane and email i got does not mention any contact number....

Any thoughts friends??


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

i don't believe in external checks for every case it depends on applications.
In my case there were no external checks i was claiming 8 years experience and no one even bother to visit my current office or my permanent residence for verification. A person visited my temporary address after 30 days of launching my application and that's all.


----------



## shah-sawar

qimtiaz said:


> Guys do these external checks are same for 189 and 190?.
> 
> How to call your allocated CO? My CO is from Brisbane and email i got does not mention any contact number....
> 
> Any thoughts friends??


external checks for 190 tends to complete way early than 189 because agencies deal 190 on priority bases. 

Search for GSM Brisbane number on the net or call the general DIBP number (0061731367000) and enquire your desired number from them.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

qimtiaz said:


> Guys do these external checks are same for 189 and 190?.
> 
> How to call your allocated CO? My CO is from Brisbane and email i got does not mention any contact number....
> 
> Any thoughts friends??


Yes internal/external checks are same for both these visas
You have to call at DIBP brisbane number +61731367000 to enquire about your application status


----------



## kalim kashif

shah-sawar said:


> external checks for 190 tends to complete way early than 189 because agencies deal 190 on priority bases.
> 
> Search for GSM Brisbane number on the net or call the general DIBP number (0061731367000) and enquire your desired number from them.


I applied for visa 190 last year in april, 2014. And the case was sent to ESC in sept. still waiting for the grant. I don't think so its fast for visa 190


----------



## shah-sawar

kalim kashif said:


> I applied for visa 190 last year in april, 2014. And the case was sent to ESC in sept. still waiting for the grant. I don't think so its fast for visa 190


Well thats so frustrating man, I feel sorry for you. You should call them and ask the update about your case.


----------



## kalim kashif

I called them, but they say, they cannot give me any timeframe.


----------



## qimtiaz

kalim kashif said:


> I called them, but they say, they cannot give me any timeframe.


I am Sorry Kalim... Do you have any travel history. Are you Claiming points for work? I think for every Pakistani applicant they perform ESC. Who is your CO?


----------



## kalim kashif

qimtiaz said:


> I am Sorry Kalim... Do you have any travel history. Are you Claiming points for work? I think for every Pakistani applicant they perform ESC. Who is your CO?


My CO is from team 7. I travelled a lot of places though , USA, Europe, middle east, maybe thats the reason. No, I didn't claim points for work. But I claimed points for education. I did PhD in Australia,


VIsa 190 Applied: 14 April, 2014, CO allocated: 1 Aug, 2014, team 7 ( all the docs were provided in advance), Phone call: Oct. 2014 ( they told me my case is under ESC), Frequently emailed them and called them during this whole year. Grant: still waiting


----------



## qimtiaz

kalim kashif said:


> My CO is from team 7. I travelled a lot of places though , USA, Europe, middle east, maybe thats the reason. No, I didn't claim points for work. But I claimed points for education. I did PhD in Australia,
> 
> VIsa 190 Applied: 14 April, 2014, CO allocated: 1 Aug, 2014, team 7 ( all the docs were provided in advance), Phone call: Oct. 2014 ( they told me my case is under ESC), Frequently emailed them and called them during this whole year. Grant: still waiting


Yeah it seems because one of friend had lot of travel history and took 18 months to finalize his case. 
I also have same issue, being based in GCC and travel history, i called CO today morning about the status of my application, he told me that some checks need to be done on your application and this is beyond their control. We are waiting for the outcome to finalize your application.... 
This waiting is killing us.. 
May Allah help us to overcome this tough situation...


----------



## kalim kashif

qimtiaz said:


> Yeah it seems because one of friend had lot of travel history and took 18 months to finalize his case.
> I also have same issue, being based in GCC and travel history, i called CO today morning about the status of my application, he told me that some checks need to be done on your application and this is beyond their control. We are waiting for the outcome to finalize your application....
> This waiting is killing us..
> May Allah help us to overcome this tough situation...


JazkAllah khair brother, for the nice dua. and same to you and all those who are facing this situation.


----------



## Speedbird

What exactly does ESC entail ? Shouldn't frequent travel to US/ Europe be a positive pointer that the applicant was granted visas by these countries hence he ought to have a reasonable profile rather than the same causing further delay ? Just my two cents......


----------



## ILY

Speedbird said:


> What exactly does ESC entail ? Shouldn't frequent travel to US/ Europe be a positive pointer that the applicant was granted visas by these countries hence he ought to have a reasonable profile rather than the same causing further delay ? Just my two cents......


No it is reverse. If you never travel to any place and have simple education and less switching in work, then you may not have ESC. 

Getting visa and going Europe and US creates more doubts for that they need to check why did you visited these places, what you did, how long did you stayed there.

so they need to double check that. By the way Indian's are also risky but they don't do any such checks for them.

Its just their policy.


----------



## hussey14

hi guys!!

anyone from Lahore??
Please share the complete guidelines regarding police clearance certificate and medical certificate.

This will include the name & address etc of the center from where the medical examination will be carried out and and any reference, sample Med. Cert. or further detail that might prove helpful etc.

For PCC, any sample or the location from where the PCC will be issued and its procedure etc.



Regards

Hassan Yousaf


----------



## Speedbird

ILY said:


> No it is reverse. If you never travel to any place and have simple education and less switching in work, then you may not have ESC.
> 
> Getting visa and going Europe and US creates more doubts for that they need to check why did you visited these places, what you did, how long did you stayed there.
> 
> so they need to double check that. By the way Indian's are also risky but they don't do any such checks for them.
> 
> Its just their policy.


Wow, I guess its their way or the highway  
And normally how long does the ESC take ?


----------



## ILY

Speedbird said:


> Wow, I guess its their way or the highway
> And normally how long does the ESC take ?


3 to 12 Months


----------



## Speedbird

ILY said:


> 3 to 12 Months


----------



## ILY

Speedbird said:


>


Yes Sometime it is even more........


----------



## hussey14

hi guys!!

anyone from Lahore??
Please share the complete guidelines regarding police clearance certificate and medical certificate.

This will include the name & address etc of the center from where the medical examination will be carried out and and any reference, sample Med. Cert. or further detail that might prove helpful etc.

For PCC, any sample or the location from where the PCC will be issued and its procedure etc.



Regards

Hassan Yousaf


----------



## Speedbird

ILY said:


> Yes Sometime it is even more........


I guess beggars cannot be choosers


----------



## qimtiaz

ILY said:


> Yes Sometime it is even more........


Brother, what is the status of your Application. Are your application under ESC?


----------



## ILY

qimtiaz said:


> Brother, what is the status of your Application. Are your application under ESC?


My status is still under process, I dont know if it is ESC or what as I did not check it with them. I noticed it is useless to call or email them. They will take their time as long as they want and we cant push them so better to chill and do other things...


----------



## hanali

ILY said:


> My status is still under process, I dont know if it is ESC or what as I did not check it with them. I noticed it is useless to call or email them. They will take their time as long as they want and we cant push them so better to chill and do other things...


 Until now I have seen people apply for visa and run after DIBP for visa grant, which is useless.

Grant will come on its time and calling DIBP or emailing case officer does not help.


----------



## hussey14

will anyone reply my query?


----------



## ILY

hussey14 said:


> will anyone reply my query?


Better you use Google and immi.gov.au.

You will find lots of info, It's v basic.


----------



## hussey14

ILY said:


> Better you use Google and immi.gov.au.
> 
> You will find lots of info, It's v basic.


thanks brother for your detailed guidance and your time. 
regards


----------



## ILY

hussey14 said:


> thanks brother for your detailed guidance and your time.
> regards


Lahore Police - Downloads

this is direct link.


----------



## qimtiaz

ILY said:


> My status is still under process, I dont know if it is ESC or what as I did not check it with them. I noticed it is useless to call or email them. They will take their time as long as they want and we cant push them so better to chill and do other things...


Yes you are right.... Yes we need to concentrate on other things.... Grant will come on its destined time.... 
Chill and Enjoy.


----------



## Visionary

hanali said:


> If anyone applied in April and got visa issued, there is no way on earth that there cases were referred for security clearance (talking of Pakistanis). I am not sure if other countries work fast for security clearance or not for their nationals.


No security check as far as i know, i got my grant within 1 week of completing upload of final documents +medical+ PCC

I have observed that people who have family, kids , have a faster process than those who are single. Also if you have provided a lot of proof of each requirement , they tend to consider your application faster.

Dear hanali, can you check your inbox i have a few questions to ask regarding the EA assessment.
Thanks


----------



## Visionary

Can someone summarize what path to follow for EA Skill Assessment if person has Electronics Engineering degree from Pakistan and Electrical engineer experience . The Migration booklet of EA is confusing, does the person have to submit career episodes + summary statement or not. Thanks for your response.


----------



## hanali

Visionary said:


> Can someone summarize what path to follow for EA Skill Assessment if person has Electronics Engineering degree from Pakistan and Electrical engineer experience . The Migration booklet of EA is confusing, does the person have to submit career episodes + summary statement or not. Thanks for your response.


Career episodes plus summary statement is must for engineering professionals. EA will decide if the person having so and so engineering education meets their educational requirements or not and with such experience is SKILLED or not.


----------



## qimtiaz

Visionary said:


> No security check as far as i know, i got my grant within 1 week of completing upload of final documents +medical+ PCC
> 
> I have observed that people who have family, kids , have a faster process than those who are single. Also if you have provided a lot of proof of each requirement , they tend to consider your application faster.
> 
> Dear hanali, can you check your inbox i have a few questions to ask regarding the EA assessment.
> Thanks


Dear, 
I have uploaded everything including salary stubs, bank statement, Tax returns from Pakistan, experience letters... You can say extra documents as proof of Job and Residence in Both Pakistan and Qatar. But when i checked my application status after 2 months, they told me that case gone for external checks. 
I believe 90% of Pakistani who claim experience points and have travel history under go security checks.. 

Rest Allah knows better...


----------



## Wasee

qimtiaz said:


> Dear,
> I have uploaded everything including salary stubs, bank statement, Tax returns from Pakistan, experience letters... You can say extra documents as proof of Job and Residence in Both Pakistan and Qatar. But when i checked my application status after 2 months, they told me that case gone for external checks.
> I believe 90% of Pakistani who claim experience points and have travel history under go security checks..
> 
> Rest Allah knows better...


190 usually doesn't take as long time as 189 and also that's depend on case to case..


----------



## Wasee

Visionary said:


> Can someone summarize what path to follow for EA Skill Assessment if person has Electronics Engineering degree from Pakistan and Electrical engineer experience . The Migration booklet of EA is confusing, does the person have to submit career episodes + summary statement or not. Thanks for your response.


one has to submit career episodes and summary statement but be careful while preparing these documents as experience is not in relevant qualification so this may cause delay in approval or not required code from EA so prepare CEs more relevant to your degree.


----------



## hanali

qimtiaz said:


> Dear,
> I have uploaded everything including salary stubs, bank statement, Tax returns from Pakistan, experience letters... You can say extra documents as proof of Job and Residence in Both Pakistan and Qatar. But when i checked my application status after 2 months, they told me that case gone for external checks.
> I believe 90% of Pakistani who claim experience points and have travel history under go security checks..
> 
> Rest Allah knows better...


Each case is unique based on certain criteria and only case officer knows which cases to refer for security checks. And I think its not about points. Its more about places lived and visited, family members and their citizenship, your place of birth, etc. 

Sometimes form 80 has timeline gaps in education, jobs and you have not explained why is there gap and what did you do in that gap and how you supported yourself in that period.


----------



## hanali

Wasee said:


> one has to submit career episodes and summary statement but be careful while preparing these documents as experience is not in relevant qualification so this may cause delay in approval or not required code from EA so prepare CEs more relevant to your degree.


Career episodes and experience will define suitability to qualify for successful Assessment in desired field (Engineering code).


----------



## qimtiaz

hanali said:


> Each case is unique based on certain criteria and only case officer knows which cases to refer for security checks. And I think its not about points. Its more about places lived and visited, family members and their citizenship, your place of birth, etc.
> 
> Sometimes form 80 has timeline gaps in education, jobs and you have not explained why is there gap and what did you do in that gap and how you supported yourself in that period.


Thank you brother, i have gap in education but i have explained that gap in detail but that gap is between FSc and BSc..but there is no Gap in job... 
Anyway, its upto them how long they take time to check security....


----------



## mmA1983

Hi Guys,
Finally I got my visa grant today ...I can't believe the wait is finally over 
This forum is really amazing, Thanks a lot and wish you all the best of luck in your future life 


Cheers


----------



## qimtiaz

mmA1983 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally I got my visa grant today ...I can't believe the wait is finally over
> This forum is really amazing, Thanks a lot and wish you all the best of luck in your future life
> 
> 
> Cheers


Many Congratulations dear and best of luck for your future endeavors 

Whats your timeline?

Regards,


----------



## hanali

mmA1983 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally I got my visa grant today ...I can't believe the wait is finally over
> This forum is really amazing, Thanks a lot and wish you all the best of luck in your future life
> 
> Cheers


Congrats and good luck for the life in oz land


----------



## saz82

Congrats 




mmA1983 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally I got my visa grant today ...I can't believe the wait is finally over
> This forum is really amazing, Thanks a lot and wish you all the best of luck in your future life
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Visionary

qimtiaz said:


> Thank you brother, i have gap in education but i have explained that gap in detail but that gap is between FSc and BSc..but there is no Gap in job...
> Anyway, its upto them how long they take time to check security....


Well whatever the situation , i hope you get yours soon enough . Remember everything comes at the time Allah wills best for you. Insha Allah.


----------



## zainer

mmA1983 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally I got my visa grant today ...I can't believe the wait is finally over
> This forum is really amazing, Thanks a lot and wish you all the best of luck in your future life
> 
> 
> Cheers


Mabrook, would you please share ur timelines


----------



## mmA1983

qimtiaz said:


> Many Congratulations dear and best of luck for your future endeavors
> 
> Whats your timeline?
> 
> Regards,



Hi qimtiaz Thanks a lot for the wishes, wish all the best

Here's my timeline

__________________
EA Assessment 233411 : +ve 27 Aug 2014, EOI 189: 03 Mar 2015, Invite: 10 Apr 2015, eVisa Lodged: 15 Apr 2015, CO Assigned: 03 Jun 15, Medical: 08Jun 2015, PCC (Egypt & Kuwait): 24-May-2015, Grant: 17 Aug 2015 :second: ,IED: 24 May 16


----------



## mmA1983

hanali said:


> Congrats and good luck for the life in oz land


Thanks a lot hanali, all the best ISA to you and your family ISA 






__________________
EA Assessment 233411 : +ve 27 Aug 2014, EOI 189: 03 Mar 2015, Invite: 10 Apr 2015, eVisa Lodged: 15 Apr 2015, CO Assigned: 03 Jun 15, Medical: 08Jun 2015, PCC (Egypt & Kuwait): 24-May-2015, Grant: 17 Aug 2015 :second: ,IED: 24 May 16


----------



## mmA1983

saz82 said:


> Congrats


Hi saz82

Thanks a lot, wish you and your family all the best. I'm sure you will get your grant soon ISA


----------



## mmA1983

zainer said:


> Mabrook, would you please share ur timelines




Hello Zainer...Allah Yebarek Fik  , Thanks a lot

Below my timeline




__________________
EA Assessment 233411 : +ve 27 Aug 2014, EOI 189: 03 Mar 2015, Invite: 10 Apr 2015, eVisa Lodged: 15 Apr 2015, CO Assigned: 03 Jun 15, Medical: 08Jun 2015, PCC (Egypt & Kuwait): 24-May-2015, Grant: 17 Aug 2015 :second: ,IED: 24 May 16


----------



## qimtiaz

mmA1983 said:


> Hi qimtiaz Thanks a lot for the wishes, wish all the best
> 
> Here's my timeline
> 
> __________________
> EA Assessment 233411 : +ve 27 Aug 2014, EOI 189: 03 Mar 2015, Invite: 10 Apr 2015, eVisa Lodged: 15 Apr 2015, CO Assigned: 03 Jun 15, Medical: 08Jun 2015, PCC (Egypt & Kuwait): 24-May-2015, Grant: 17 Aug 2015 :second: ,IED: 24 May 16


Mashkoor Ya Akhi... In Shaa Allah


----------



## hussey14

Visionary said:


> Can someone summarize what path to follow for EA Skill Assessment if person has Electronics Engineering degree from Pakistan and Electrical engineer experience . The Migration booklet of EA is confusing, does the person have to submit career episodes + summary statement or not. Thanks for your response.


assalam o alaikum brother

i have got bsc engineering degree in transportation engineering from UET Lahore and also msc in same, and my work experience is construction supervision of concrete bridges i.e. civil engineering. i made my career episode on these projects, they gave me positive assessment neither in transport Engineering nor in civil, but 233914 that is engineering technologist. you will also get the same i guess. it does not matter as the purpose is to get immigration.

regards


----------



## hussey14

hi guys!

anyone please guide me about the medicals. i have recently applied visa and want to go for medical check up right away, also my PCCs are under process.
can i go for the meds on my own or do i need to have any request or some ID number from CO or what?? CO i guess will be allocated after 2 months. but i want to finalize my meds and pcc begore the allocation of CO so that i may get my grant without ESC or i may get direct grant.
please guide.
regards


----------



## girlaussie

My Health Declarations is for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations *before* lodging a visa application. As you have already lodged a visa application, you cannot use this service. You have to wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

Girl Aussie



hussey14 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> anyone please guide me about the medicals. i have recently applied visa and want to go for medical check up right away, also my PCCs are under process.
> can i go for the meds on my own or do i need to have any request or some ID number from CO or what?? CO i guess will be allocated after 2 months. but i want to finalize my meds and pcc begore the allocation of CO so that i may get my grant without ESC or i may get direct grant.
> please guide.
> regards


----------



## jtp2015

hussey14 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> anyone please guide me about the medicals. i have recently applied visa and want to go for medical check up right away, also my PCCs are under process.
> can i go for the meds on my own or do i need to have any request or some ID number from CO or what?? CO i guess will be allocated after 2 months. but i want to finalize my meds and pcc begore the allocation of CO so that i may get my grant without ESC or i may get direct grant.
> please guide.
> regards


Hussey14,
Please log on to your immi account and there should be a button about health details. Click on it...
follow directions and download your eMedical Referral letter
You can make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or the migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
You attend your appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you
The clinic locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to DIBP
Your health case may be cleared within minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue.


----------



## shah-sawar

hussey14 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> anyone please guide me about the medicals. i have recently applied visa and want to go for medical check up right away, also my PCCs are under process.
> can i go for the meds on my own or do i need to have any request or some ID number from CO or what?? CO i guess will be allocated after 2 months. but i want to finalize my meds and pcc begore the allocation of CO so that i may get my grant without ESC or i may get direct grant.
> please guide.
> regards


Good move. You can go for the medical in advance by generating a HAPID from immi portal. Once you get that ID then you can straightaway book your Medical test by calling the local body in your city which conducts these tests on behalf of Australia.


----------



## Helloitsroshan

Hi

I have applied for my 457 visa along with i

I have applied for my 457 visa along with my husband on 30th july having nomination approved already. We have completed the medicals on 10th august. My immi account says assessment in progress since. I have got an emaik from 457 borderderu saying " your applications are decision ready pending outcome of health results " regards case officer, . This was before we did the medicals . 

Just wondering if this is a system generated generic email or a case officer is already working on my case?

Kind regards

Divya y pending outcome of health results " regards case officer, . This was before we did the medicals . 

Just wondering if this is a system generated generic email or a case officer is already working on my case?

Kind regards

Divya


----------



## hanali

Helloitsroshan said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for my 457 visa along with i
> 
> I have applied for my 457 visa along with my husband on 30th july having nomination approved already. We have completed the medicals on 10th august. My immi account says assessment in progress since. I have got an emaik from 457 borderderu saying " your applications are decision ready pending outcome of health results " regards case officer, . This was before we did the medicals .
> 
> Just wondering if this is a system generated generic email or a case officer is already working on my case?
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Divya y pending outcome of health results " regards case officer, . This was before we did the medicals .
> 
> Just wondering if this is a system generated generic email or a case officer is already working on my case?
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Divya


 it seems its from case officer who is(are) waiting for your medicals to finalise so that based on your medical results they will grant you visas.


----------



## olways

Guys the GSM Adelaide line seems to be always busy. I used to call this number (+61-7-3136-7000) before and would always get response within seconds. Whereas now the call instantaneously ends up after the beep and the lady's voice informing that the line is busy. Guys do you have any other contact number that I can call?


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guys,

Well my application status still states "Assessment in progress" but I did notice that under the "last update" column, "22 July 2015" is mentioned whereas I have submitted all the required docs on 30 May 2015.

So my question is , what does that "22 July 2015" exactly means ?


----------



## ILY

qimtiaz said:


> Dear,
> I have uploaded everything including salary stubs, bank statement, Tax returns from Pakistan, experience letters... You can say extra documents as proof of Job and Residence in Both Pakistan and Qatar. But when i checked my application status after 2 months, they told me that case gone for external checks.
> I believe 90% of Pakistani who claim experience points and have travel history under go security checks..
> 
> Rest Allah knows better...


When I Checked my Immi Account today, I see there are some documents listed against each person of my family saying 'Recomended' where as there are some documents which I have already uploaded are marked as 'Received'. But I have not been contacted by the CO for these 'Recommended Documents. What should I do?

1. Should I upload the Recommended documents?
2. Should I wait for CO contact?
3. Should I call CO to ask?

Thanks


----------



## hanali

shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well my application status still states "Assessment in progress" but I did notice that under the "last update" column, "22 July 2015" is mentioned whereas I have submitted all the required docs on 30 May 2015.
> 
> So my question is , what does that "22 July 2015" exactly means ?


Means someone opened your case and probably took some action. Does not mean anything for you. JUST CHILL....


----------



## hanali

ILY said:


> When I Checked my Immi Account today, I see there are some documents listed against each person of my family saying 'Recomended' where as there are some documents which I have already uploaded are marked as 'Received'. But I have not been contacted by the CO for these 'Recommended Documents. What should I do?
> 
> 1. Should I upload the Recommended documents?
> 2. Should I wait for CO contact?
> 3. Should I call CO to ask?
> 
> Thanks


1: In my personal opinion upload the relevant recommended documents.
2: Better don't wait and upload relevant docs in advance.
3: I think you should not call.


----------



## ILY

hanali said:


> 1: In my personal opinion upload the relevant recommended documents.
> 2: Better don't wait and upload relevant docs in advance.
> 3: I think you should not call.


Thanks

There is also a requirement for Form 1221.

I have noted that on the Forum, People say that for Form 1221, don't upload until specifically required by the CO. Now what should I do for this Form?

Should I upload without the CO request or not?

Thanks


----------



## hanali

ILY said:


> Thanks
> 
> There is also a requirement for Form 1221.
> 
> I have noted that on the Forum, People say that for Form 1221, don't upload until specifically required by the CO. Now what should I do for this Form?
> 
> Should I upload without the CO request or not?
> 
> Thanks


I did not upload it and was not asked by co. Should wait. If needed they will ask.

But Make sure you upload form 80 in advance. Fill any and all gaps in timeline for education or job. Properly explain why is there gap period and tell what did you do in that period and how did you support yourself during that time. If there are some points in form 80 causing doubt, they might ask for form 1221 and may go for external assessment.


----------



## kalim kashif

olways said:


> Guys the GSM Adelaide line seems to be always busy. I used to call this number (+61-7-3136-7000) before and would always get response within seconds. Whereas now the call instantaneously ends up after the beep and the lady's voice informing that the line is busy. Guys do you have any other contact number that I can call?


Hi Olways

I have a question for you. your timeline shows u updated ur PCC in aug. 2014, did you update ur PCC on COs request?


----------



## joey1

Hi All,

I am from Pakistan and working in UAE since 3 years, in those 3 years i visited Pak twice. I have lodged my visa application (189) on 23-Jul-15 from UAE, just need to ask how soon can I expect visa grant if there is no query from CO.

Regards,


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guys,

I have heard it somewhere that immigration offices are planning to sort and clear up all the backlogged visa cases around 31 August 2015, so there is a high chance that a bulk-load of grants will be observed in the coming week. 

Is it really true or just a rumor ?


----------



## ILY

shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have heard it somewhere that immigration offices are planning to sort and clear up all the backlogged visa cases around 31 August 2015, so there is a high chance that a bulk-load of grants will be observed in the coming week.
> 
> Is it really true or just a rumor ?



Where did you read this?


----------



## shah-sawar

ILY said:


> Where did you read this?


probably somewhere in a whatsapp group discussion but I don't know the actual source though. And the reason why I am asking about its authenticity.


----------



## hanali

shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have heard it somewhere that immigration offices are planning to sort and clear up all the backlogged visa cases around 31 August 2015, so there is a high chance that a bulk-load of grants will be observed in the coming week.
> 
> Is it really true or just a rumor ?


Do you believe they will issue visas without following rules and without thoroughly assessing all the merits of applications, only to clear backlog?

This seems most improbable.


----------



## Mismanagement

Received my visa in two months. There is hope.


----------



## Leo1986

does any one know what's the status of this people ? 


inaamak	March 1, 2010
olways	July 1, 2013
Bilal	June 6, 2014
jfm	June 11, 2014
Eres	August 28, 2014
hammadans1984	December 1, 2014
Syed Talib Raza	December 16, 2014
mfa	January 19,2015
raina	Janurary 25, 2015
jakb	February 15, 2015
AQ	February 23, 2015
Signils	March 10, 2015


----------



## Rania.

*Is this external checks*

Dear Seniors,

I just got an email from "Skilled Support" requesting additional information for my husband form 80 (I am the main applicant). Information are email addresses of friends and relatives we mentioned that we know in australia and their dates of citizenship, specific addresses and unemployment gaps detailed (for my husband) he had in the form 80. Basically information requested are correction fro==my question is:

Even though the email is a CO look a like email with 28 days period mentioned, but i got the impression that it is a team other than CO team as the email mentioned : "If you have been allocated a CO, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application". The email i got and have to reply back to is [email protected] and the person in the signature designation is skilled support officer. Is this another team for external security check??? or a team that supports CO to finish the application as fast as possible???

I appreciate if you can advise.

Regards,
Rania


----------



## olways

Leo1986 said:


> does any one know what's the status of this people ?
> 
> inaamak	March 1, 2010
> olways	July 1, 2013
> Bilal	June 6, 2014
> jfm	June 11, 2014
> Eres	August 28, 2014
> hammadans1984	December 1, 2014
> Syed Talib Raza	December 16, 2014
> mfa	January 19,2015
> raina	Janurary 25, 2015
> jakb	February 15, 2015
> AQ	February 23, 2015
> Signils	March 10, 2015


Hi Leo,
I am still waiting for my application to be finalized. It has been over 25 months since the date of lodgement.


----------



## qimtiaz

olways said:


> Hi Leo,
> I am still waiting for my application to be finalized. It has been over 25 months since the date of lodgement.


.. 
Dear in which category you have applied. Any gap in your education/experience? Any of your family member have different nationality? And travel history. These the parameters on the basis of which they run external checks... Be positive, In Shaa Allah you will have good news sooner..


----------



## ma75500

olways said:


> Hi Leo,
> I am still waiting for my application to be finalized. It has been over 25 months since the date of lodgement.


Dear olways

I applied in 2013 dec ... And i am also waiting for visa ....my application is also under routine assessment ... I contacted IGIS and they told me that they returned my file back to dibp in 2015 feb ... I dont know what is this routine assessment , did you contacted dibp for current status ?


----------



## azimcuetcse01

What is "external assessment" ?

Seems I am also from High-Risk country


----------



## olways

qimtiaz said:


> ..
> Dear in which category you have applied. Any gap in your education/experience? Any of your family member have different nationality? And travel history. These the parameters on the basis of which they run external checks... Be positive, In Shaa Allah you will have good news sooner..


Thanks for the warm wishes. I don't have any gaps in my education and my spouse has same nationality as mine. However, for the past 10 years I have been living abroad with my family in the country where I earned my both BA and MA degrees and then subsequently got a job at a reputable company. I really don't understand why it is taking them so long to finalize my application. I have applied for 190 subclass visa which in general takes very short time in comparison to visas in other categories. Had I known that my application would take that long, I would have planned my life differently. During this limbo time, I couldn't set long term plans, didn't do well at work like I did in my previous years, turned down rewarding employment opportunities, couldn't invest.......and all because I thought I were just about to get a visa and move to Oz. Hope you guys won't repeat my mistake. Life is too precious to waste it on wait. Enoy it and I am sure sooner or later we will all get the best for ourselves.


----------



## tauseef

*Application Status*

Dear All,

It's being almost 3 months now and I haven't got a CO assigned to my case and my application status is still showing "application received". Out of curiosity, I called the DIBP again this morning and she told me that my application status is same as was on 6th August (I called them on 6th August too). And that status says "we have received all your docs and nothing is required from your end, you application is under routine checks and they cannot tell me the time frame of this outcome". Hearing of routine checks I asked her, are they "Internal" or "External", she told me that these are neither internal nor external rather mandatory checks which every application has to go through.

Guys, I have been waiting for 3 months now, and this waiting kills, especially when one observes the application status still showing "application received".

I cannot call them again, as they told me not to do so and they will update me over email.

I know, I have to wait as there is nothing I can do to catalyst the process, I just wanted to know if other members have also gone through the same scenario as what I am facing at the moment?


----------



## INVOLVER

ma75500 said:


> Dear olways
> 
> I applied in 2013 dec ... And i am also waiting for visa ....my application is also under routine assessment ... I contacted IGIS and they told me that they returned my file back to dibp in 2015 feb ... I dont know what is this routine assessment , did you contacted dibp for current status ?


Hi! That's pretty weird. Have you called DIBP after you got information from IGIS? If yes, what DIBP said?


----------



## qimtiaz

olways said:


> Thanks for the warm wishes. I don't have any gaps in my education and my spouse has same nationality as mine. However, for the past 10 years I have been living abroad with my family in the country where I earned my both BA and MA degrees and then subsequently got a job at a reputable company. I really don't understand why it is taking them so long to finalize my application. I have applied for 190 subclass visa which in general takes very short time in comparison to visas in other categories. Had I known that my application would take that long, I would have planned my life differently. During this limbo time, I couldn't set long term plans, didn't do well at work like I did in my previous years, turned down rewarding employment opportunities, couldn't invest.......and all because I thought I were just about to get a visa and move to Oz. Hope you guys won't repeat my mistake. Life is too precious to waste it on wait. Enoy it and I am sure sooner or later we will all get the best for ourselves.


Oho... Brother thats very wired.... I have same situation as i am living abroad and just waiting for my visa... I also had turn down many opportunities for Oz immigration because i saw many guys git their grants within 2 months. Whenever i called to DIBP they told me new story.. I am in GCC where investment is very risky... Are you from Pakistan?? I saw many Pakistani applicants undergo security checks... May the Allah The Almighty helps us to cope this panic situation... 
Brother best of luck and hope you will get good news... 

Regards,


----------



## ILY

qimtiaz said:


> Oho... Brother thats very wired.... I have same situation as i am living abroad and just waiting for my visa... I also had turn down many opportunities for Oz immigration because i saw many guys git their grants within 2 months. Whenever i called to DIBP they told me new story.. I am in GCC where investment is very risky... Are you from Pakistan?? I saw many Pakistani applicants undergo security checks... May the Allah The Almighty helps us to cope this panic situation...
> Brother best of luck and hope you will get good news...
> 
> Regards,


Most of 2 months cases are Indians and some are Pakistanies. Hope for the best at the moment 190 visas filed in the June 2015 are under process.

In sha Allah it will be soon with good news.


----------



## jfm

Leo1986 said:


> does any one know what's the status of this people ?
> 
> 
> inaamak	March 1, 2010
> olways	July 1, 2013
> Bilal	June 6, 2014
> jfm	June 11, 2014
> Eres	August 28, 2014
> hammadans1984	December 1, 2014
> Syed Talib Raza	December 16, 2014
> mfa	January 19,2015
> raina	Janurary 25, 2015
> jakb	February 15, 2015
> AQ	February 23, 2015
> Signils	March 10, 2015


Hi I am still waiting as my case is undergoing routine checks. Although IGIS informed me in July 2015 that they dont have my case. So even after external checks its taking time.


----------



## ma75500

INVOLVER said:


> Hi! That's pretty weird. Have you called DIBP after you got information from IGIS? If yes, what DIBP said?


Dear involver 

Yes i called dibp many times ... They told me my case is under routine processing .... They told me to provide PCCs in feb 2015 and Co replied me that information is added in routine processing ... Its been 6 months and no reply from them ....
Hope we all get speedy grants soon inshallah


----------



## samy25

jfm said:


> Hi I am still waiting as my case is undergoing routine checks. Although IGIS informed me in July 2015 that they dont have my case. So even after external checks its taking time.


i logged in after so long and m really sad to see that you with many others and specially OLWAYS didnt get the grant yet.. i m praying for all of you .. inshaAllah you will get it soon


----------



## olways

samy25 said:


> i logged in after so long and m really sad to see that you with many others and specially OLWAYS didnt get the grant yet.. i m praying for all of you .. inshaAllah you will get it soon


Thank you.


----------



## AusWorld

Hi Guys,
I am in a very strange position, I finished my studies in Australia and got my EOI to apply for 189 visa. While on student visa I married a person who I got to know has overstayed on his visa. The Lawyers has advised my partner has to go back and the application will be filed together for us for 189 as me being the Main Applicant but my partner as a dependent but he has to be offshore and I have to be onshore. I am not claiming any points from him or anything but he is a secondary/dependent applicant. Is there any risk to my application? I am bit paranoid.


----------



## INVOLVER

ma75500 said:


> Dear involver
> 
> Yes i called dibp many times ... They told me my case is under routine processing .... They told me to provide PCCs in feb 2015 and Co replied me that information is added in routine processing ... Its been 6 months and no reply from them ....
> Hope we all get speedy grants soon inshallah


Dear ma75500,
Hang in there. I know how frustrating this is, but nothing can be done exept praying for visa...I hope you will be granted soon!


----------



## ma75500

INVOLVER said:


> Dear ma75500,
> Hang in there. I know how frustrating this is, but nothing can be done exept praying for visa...I hope you will be granted soon!


Thankyou for the sweet wishes  God bless u buddy ...


----------



## auziexpat

Dear friends
I need your help please,
I received an invite from SA and have a daughter living with my ex-wife. My daughter is not coming with me but I have to fill her passport details in application forms, the problem is that she does not have any passport. What do I have to do?
Can any one please help me?


----------



## hanali

auziexpat said:


> Dear friends
> I need your help please,
> I received an invite from SA and have a daughter living with my ex-wife. My daughter is not coming with me but I have to fill her passport details in application forms, the problem is that she does not have any passport. What do I have to do?
> Can any one please help me?


Get passport for your daughter. And furnish required information in the form.

Maybe someone else can give different advice.


----------



## islamabad dude

I have been a silent reader of this forum. This forum has helped me tremendously in answering difficult questions. thanks to the Sr.s who has provided so much input. my time lines are below.
I called DIBP on july 29 after i got an email on july 22 from Skilled support requesting some info which was provided the next day. In august i called 2 times during which i was told that CO was assigned on july 17th but my status never changed as everything was front uploaded including form 80 and form 1221 PCC and medical. called today and i was told all checks are done and after 10 mintues got the golden email. thanks to everyone and wish everyone the best for people who are waiting.

ANZSCO Code: computer and systems network engineer
ACS +ve: 24 march
IELTS: 8,8.5 ,7.5, 7 April 2015
EOI 189 (60 Points):8 April 2015
EOI Invitation: 8 May 2015
Visa Lodged: 20 May 2015
PCC 29 June 2015
Grant: 31st August
IED: July 2016


----------



## ILY

islamabad dude said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum. This forum has helped me tremendously in answering difficult questions. thanks to the Sr.s who has provided so much input. my time lines are below.
> I called DIBP on july 29 after i got an email on july 22 from Skilled support requesting some info which was provided the next day. In august i called 2 times during which i was told that CO was assigned on july 17th but my status never changed as everything was front uploaded including form 80 and form 1221 PCC and medical. called today and i was told all checks are done and after 10 mintues got the golden email. thanks to everyone and wish everyone the best for people who are waiting.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: computer and systems network engineer
> ACS +ve: 24 march
> IELTS: 8,8.5 ,7.5, 7 April 2015
> EOI 189 (60 Points):8 April 2015
> EOI Invitation: 8 May 2015
> Visa Lodged: 20 May 2015
> PCC 29 June 2015
> Grant: 31st August
> IED: July 2016


Congrats. It means there was no ESC security check for you?


----------



## Speedbird

ILY said:


> Congrats. It means there was no ESC security check for you?


Phew..... thats something to cheer for all of us from Pakistan I guess 
Congrats Isloo dude.


----------



## hanali

islamabad dude said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum. This forum has helped me tremendously in answering difficult questions. thanks to the Sr.s who has provided so much input. my time lines are below.
> I called DIBP on july 29 after i got an email on july 22 from Skilled support requesting some info which was provided the next day. In august i called 2 times during which i was told that CO was assigned on july 17th but my status never changed as everything was front uploaded including form 80 and form 1221 PCC and medical. called today and i was told all checks are done and after 10 mintues got the golden email. thanks to everyone and wish everyone the best for people who are waiting.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: computer and systems network engineer
> ACS +ve: 24 march
> IELTS: 8,8.5 ,7.5, 7 April 2015
> EOI 189 (60 Points):8 April 2015
> EOI Invitation: 8 May 2015
> Visa Lodged: 20 May 2015
> PCC 29 June 2015
> Grant: 31st August
> IED: July 2016


Congrats. Best wishes for coming days.


----------



## Leo1986

one Syrian got his visa today


----------



## Faris_ksa

Leo1986 said:


> one Syrian got his visa today


For how long was he waiting for ?

I already beginning to loose my patience and i only applied mid June, but when i see people are waiting since January, February and March i don't know what do except pray and wait.


----------



## amer77

Leo1986 said:


> one Syrian got his visa today


can i have the details


----------



## zainer

Faris_ksa said:


> For how long was he waiting for ?
> 
> I already beginning to loose my patience and i only applied mid June, but when i see people are waiting since January, February and March i don't know what do except pray and wait.


Hello my Friend,
you have to be patient and relax.
it took for my friend 18 months, 10 for the other and 6 for third case.
of course you only start counting after you push your Police clearance and medicals.


----------



## zainer

Leo1986 said:


> one Syrian got his visa today


Kindly share his timelines.


----------



## ILY

zainer said:


> Hello my Friend,
> you have to be patient and relax.
> it took for my friend 18 months, 10 for the other and 6 for third case.
> of course you only start counting after you push your Police clearance and medicals.



Yes every case is different therefore takes different time. Although there are some factors which can add or reduce time, but still some nationalities like India and China are getting faster than Pakistanis and GCC.


----------



## imis

Leo1986 said:


> one Syrian got his visa today


 please let us know the details with timeline ?


----------



## jtp2015

ith the help and blessings of Allah, I have been granted 190 visa today. Called them at 61 7 3136 7000 and told them that I have sent them the requested documents (polio vaccination certificate, form 80 and police certificate) on 1 sep 2015 and would like them to check if anything else is needed. He told me that he will assess and inform me by end of day today. about an hour later, grant emails were received.

Thanks everyone on this forum for help, guidance and support. Good luck to all applicants.


----------



## hanali

jtp2015 said:


> ith the help and blessings of Allah, I have been granted 190 visa today. Called them at 61 7 3136 7000 and told them that I have sent them the requested documents (polio vaccination certificate, form 80 and police certificate) on 1 sep 2015 and would like them to check if anything else is needed. He told me that he will assess and inform me by end of day today. about an hour later, grant emails were received.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for help, guidance and support. Good luck to all applicants.


Congrats and best of luck for future.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Congrats jtp2015. Reading your post and timeline it seems you were asked to submit police certificate twice? was there any reason for this?

cheers


----------



## ILY

jtp2015 said:


> ith the help and blessings of Allah, I have been granted 190 visa today. Called them at 61 7 3136 7000 and told them that I have sent them the requested documents (polio vaccination certificate, form 80 and police certificate) on 1 sep 2015 and would like them to check if anything else is needed. He told me that he will assess and inform me by end of day today. about an hour later, grant emails were received.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for help, guidance and support. Good luck to all applicants.


Cogratulation, Ma sha Allah

What is your occupation code?
have you applied alone or with family?
have you ever had any international travel?
have you claimed for experience points?


----------



## SG2AUS

Hi 

I am currently uploading supporting documents for visa 189. The CO has not been assigned yet, but I thought of furnishing all possible documents. I have a Polio Certificate from Pakistan - where shall I upload it? I don't see a relevant document/evidence type. Should I use "Other (Specify)"?

Thanks


----------



## shah-sawar

SG2AUS said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently uploading supporting documents for visa 189. The CO has not been assigned yet, but I thought of furnishing all possible documents. I have a Polio Certificate from Pakistan - where shall I upload it? I don't see a relevant document/evidence type. Should I use "Other (Specify)"?
> 
> Thanks


You can either use "Others" or you can upload it under Medical certificate BUT do mention "Polio Certificate" in the description panel.


----------



## jtp2015

ILY said:


> Cogratulation, Ma sha Allah
> 
> 
> Thank you : ) my replies are given below.
> What is your occupation code? Management accountant.
> have you applied alone or with family? With wife and kid
> have you ever had any international travel? Yes
> have you claimed for experience points? Yes


----------



## jtp2015

blue-sunshine said:


> Congrats jtp2015. Reading your post and timeline it seems you were asked to submit police certificate twice? was there any reason for this?
> 
> cheers


Thank you. 2nd pcc request was for foreign country.


----------



## ILY

jtp2015 said:


> Thank you. 2nd pcc request was for foreign country.



That was great and very fast. Best of luck for the next stages.


----------



## SG2AUS

shah-sawar said:


> You can either use "Others" or you can upload it under Medical certificate BUT do mention "Polio Certificate" in the description panel.


Thanks, Shah-Sawar. Will do.


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi there,

Just a quick question. How long it takes for Pakistanis to get a 189 grant, once their employer receives a verification email?


----------



## bym007

shah-sawar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a quick question. How long it takes for Pakistanis to get a 189 grant, once their employer receives a verification email?


I am hearing the whole process takes 3 months from start to complete on average for Pakistani passport holders. HTH


----------



## SG2AUS

Hi All

I am submitting form 1023 for an error I made in 189 visa application (the phase just before payment is made or supporting documents are attached) in section 'previous countries of residence'

e.g. in Singapore

1) I stayed at Address1 from Date1 to Date2
2) Moved to new Address2 on Date2+1 and staying till today

Problem is that my Date2 is wrong by whole one year  and hence the Date2+1 as well.

CO is not assigned yet, but I thought it would be in best interest of me to submit Form1023, indicating mistake made in dates for addresses. This does not affect the total number of points so I guess it would not be treated as critical mistake. If later CO asks me to fill up form 80, ethically I should be writing correct dates there which may create conflicting data in two places. Form 1023 is the way out?

What do you all think?

Thanks.


----------



## ILY

There is a question in the EOI & Visa Application "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" Now if the ACS has deducted all the relavent experience from the asssessment, What answer we will give for this Question then. Yes or No


----------



## gemini10

Hello
Under which category I upload polio vaccination certificate
Regards


----------



## shah-sawar

gemini10 said:


> Hello
> Under which category I upload polio vaccination certificate
> Regards


Under Medical Certificate category. But do mention Polio vaccination certificate in the description.


----------



## Visionary

ILY said:


> There is a question in the EOI & Visa Application "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" Now if the ACS has deducted all the relavent experience from the asssessment, What answer we will give for this Question then. Yes or No


I believe you can disregard what ACS deducted, however *be right* in what you answer to DIBP, so if its a employment related to nominated occupation select Yes.


----------



## jfm

Guys I Have received my grant letter today Al-Hamdulillah! We have to make our first entry before 3rd October 2015. Which hardly gives us 15 days for preparation. I thank everyone and hope all of you get your grants quickly and pray that Allah Al-Mighty help us all in this process and endeavor.


----------



## saz82

Many congratulations. You waited quite a long time. Must be a great day for you! 

Did you have to call them or did they just send you the grant directly?





jfm said:


> Guys I Have received my grant letter today Al-Hamdulillah! We have to make our first entry before 3rd October 2015. Which hardly gives us 15 days for preparation. I thank everyone and hope all of you get your grants quickly and pray that Allah Al-Mighty help us all in this process and endeavor.


----------



## joey1

After seeing so many comments situation is not good for Pakistani applicants here.....Its taking very long time......


189 lodge, 23 July 2015
No contact yet.


----------



## Romrio

jfm said:


> Guys I Have received my grant letter today Al-Hamdulillah! We have to make our first entry before 3rd October 2015. Which hardly gives us 15 days for preparation. I thank everyone and hope all of you get your grants quickly and pray that Allah Al-Mighty help us all in this process and endeavor.


Can I ask who was your consultant here in Pakistan?


----------



## Speedbird

I've read on this forum about people from Pakistan getting grants in 3-4 months, mostly for 190. So i guess it varies from case to case.


----------



## kalim kashif

Romrio said:


> Can I ask who was your consultant here in Pakistan?


I don't think so, I applied for 190 last year in April 2014. Still waiting!

190 visa applied: 14 April, 2014, CO allocated: 1st August, 2014, ESC going on since Sept. 2014, PCC updated on CO request: 4 Aug., 2015, Grant: still waiting.


----------



## ILY

kalim kashif said:


> I don't think so, I applied for 190 last year in April 2014. Still waiting!
> 
> 190 visa applied: 14 April, 2014, CO allocated: 1st August, 2014, ESC going on since Sept. 2014, PCC updated on CO request: 4 Aug., 2015, Grant: still waiting.


Why it is taking so much time? Did you call them?


----------



## Wasee

Romrio said:


> Can I ask who was your consultant here in Pakistan?


i will not recommend anyone for consultant, if you want to pay extra money then its ok go for consultant. 

all process and detail is mention in this forum and consultant can never speed-up your process. 

they deal all people with their SOP ,either you have consultant or not 

and if you don't have consultant then good thing is you have direct access to online system and authority to ask from DBP.

choice is yours, just my opinion


----------



## Wasee

kalim kashif said:


> I don't think so, I applied for 190 last year in April 2014. Still waiting!
> 
> 190 visa applied: 14 April, 2014, CO allocated: 1st August, 2014, ESC going on since Sept. 2014, PCC updated on CO request: 4 Aug., 2015, Grant: still waiting.


call to them and if they say routine security check then if should not take longer time and if they inform that process with other dept for external security checks then it means this will take almost 1 and half year.

regards,


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys, what are the high risk countries? and how much longer theit application takes?


----------



## girlaussie

Definition – low/high risk

The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.

Eligible passports are issued by:

Andorra
Austria
Belgium
Brunei
Canada
Denmark
Finland
France
Germany
Greece
Hong Kong (SAR of China)
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Malaysia
Malta
Monaco
Norway
Portugal
Republic of San Marino
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Taiwan*
The Netherlands
United Kingdom—British Citizen
United Kingdom—British National (Overseas)
United States
Vatican City

Girl Aussie 



andreyx108b said:


> Guys, what are the high risk countries? and how much longer theit application takes?


----------



## qimtiaz

jfm said:


> Guys I Have received my grant letter today Al-Hamdulillah! We have to make our first entry before 3rd October 2015. Which hardly gives us 15 days for preparation. I thank everyone and hope all of you get your grants quickly and pray that Allah Al-Mighty help us all in this process and endeavor.


Many Congratulations.... Best of luck for future endeavors.....


----------



## kalim kashif

Wasee said:


> call to them and if they say routine security check then if should not take longer time and if they inform that process with other dept for external security checks then it means this will take almost 1 and half year.
> 
> regards,


When I called them last year in sept 2015, they said my case is under external security check. This year when I called them in june, I asked them if my ESC is complete, they told me that my case is under routine checks. didn't say specifically " External security checks", I don't know what they meant exactly, From June, 2015 to till now, I am still waiting after PCC update.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Hi
What is the "external security checks " , I have heard it takes long time but don't know why


----------



## hanali

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Hi
> What is the "external security checks " , I have heard it takes long time but don't know why


Security checks from your home country or countries where you lived more than 12 months other than Australia are "external security checks".


----------



## ILY

Hi

What dose this mean?

"Routine checks on this application are still in progressing. We will contact you if additional information is required".

Is it External Security Check or just normal processing checks?

Thanks


----------



## Faris_ksa

ILY said:


> Hi
> 
> What dose this mean?
> 
> "Routine checks on this application are still in progressing. We will contact you if additional information is required".
> 
> Is it External Security Check or just normal processing checks?
> 
> Thanks



I have got the same response last week when i inquired about my case. Although on 21st August i got an e-mail that initial assessment has been done and there are some fuhrer checks are going on. I am not sure if it is External Security Check, but from the language it seems not to be the case. It will be best if seniors can shed some lights on this matter.


----------



## ILY

Faris_ksa said:


> I have got the same response last week when i inquired about my case. Although on 21st August i got an e-mail that initial assessment has been done and there are some fuhrer checks are going on. I am not sure if it is External Security Check, but from the language it seems not to be the case. It will be best if seniors can shed some lights on this matter.


I have noticed that they have changed the approach now, They will not update you on phone call, the computer message on the call, you hear, clearly says that for status please check our website and we will not able to update you about the status of the application. If the CO is already asigned and you have not received any further communication from the CO then it means your case is under progress. If the CO is not yet assigned, it means your case is still pending.


----------



## SG2AUS

SG2AUS said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am submitting form 1023 for an error I made in 189 visa application (the phase just before payment is made or supporting documents are attached) in section 'previous countries of residence'
> 
> e.g. in Singapore
> 
> 1) I stayed at Address1 from Date1 to Date2
> 2) Moved to new Address2 on Date2+1 and staying till today
> 
> Problem is that my Date2 is wrong by whole one year  and hence the Date2+1 as well.
> 
> CO is not assigned yet, but I thought it would be in best interest of me to submit Form1023, indicating mistake made in dates for addresses. This does not affect the total number of points so I guess it would not be treated as critical mistake. If later CO asks me to fill up form 80, ethically I should be writing correct dates there which may create conflicting data in two places. Form 1023 is the way out?
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Thanks.


Any advice?


----------



## ILY

SG2AUS said:


> Any advice?


Better you submit Form 1023 now.

You should review again all other information on the visa application. Sometimes there are other mistakes too, therefore you first review all other info then if everything else is fine you can just submit form 1023 for this only mistake correction.

Thanks


----------



## Leo1986

got the grant today , wish you all the best all of you


----------



## Faris_ksa

Leo1986 said:


> got the grant today , wish you all the best all of you


I'm so happy for you man... that is a great news. You deserve a break after this long wait.


----------



## QasimAslam

*Grant*

Hey GUYS. Woke up in the morning. In normal routine checked my mobile. My Agent sent me the portal message of final installment, i was confused why he is asking for money, once i opened the email, it was written, you got the grant, and final payment is due. 

I came running to my laptop, opened the immiaccount, and yeah our(Me and my Wife) status was finalised. :second:

We are very happy today, Alhamdulillah. Waited for 1 Year and 17 days for this especially after giving medicals. 

For those enthusiastic about my story: 

In November and December 2014, then in january and february 2015, we were checking my ImmiAccount daily, called DIBP 4 or 5 times during this period, were always sitting on this forum, but when DIBP told me not to call for another year as ESC is in progress. We lost hope. 

Then in March, we were stuck in Yemen war, got out of there with gr8 difficulty. stayed a couple of months in Pakistan, then our office moved to Jordan in June. I am here since then.

Even now we were hoping to get grant sometime in January or February 2016. 

But by the grace of God, we received it now. It is like an Eid gift for US. 

For those who are waiting, just don't lose hope. God is up there, watching you and testing your patience. Guess what this around the corner myth is true.


----------



## saz82

Mabroooooooook! Amazing news! Very happy for you wallah! You have been extremely patient. GOD BLESS 




Leo1986 said:


> got the grant today , wish you all the best all of you


----------



## ILY

Leo1986 said:


> got the grant today , wish you all the best all of you


So it took almost 6 to 8 months for the ESC for you.

Many congrats.....lane:


----------



## amer77

Leo1986 said:


> got the grant today , wish you all the best all of you


Gongratulations 

Are you living in UAE? Do you have travel history?


----------



## Leo1986

amer77 said:


> Gongratulations
> 
> Are you living in UAE? Do you have travel history?




yes , with travel history to Malissa , UK , Lebanon & Syria


----------



## mmA1983

QasimAslam said:


> Hey GUYS. Woke up in the morning. In normal routine checked my mobile. My Agent sent me the portal message of final installment, i was confused why he is asking for money, once i opened the email, it was written, you got the grant, and final payment is due.
> 
> I came running to my laptop, opened the immiaccount, and yeah our(Me and my Wife) status was finalised. :second:
> 
> We are very happy today, Alhamdulillah. Waited for 1 Year and 17 days for this especially after giving medicals.
> 
> For those enthusiastic about my story:
> 
> In November and December 2014, then in january and february 2015, we were checking my ImmiAccount daily, called DIBP 4 or 5 times during this period, were always sitting on this forum, but when DIBP told me not to call for another year as ESC is in progress. We lost hope.
> 
> Then in March, we were stuck in Yemen war, got out of there with gr8 difficulty. stayed a couple of months in Pakistan, then our office moved to Jordan in June. I am here since then.
> 
> Even now we were hoping to get grant sometime in January or February 2016.
> 
> But by the grace of God, we received it now. It is like an Eid gift for US.
> 
> For those who are waiting, just don't lose hope. God is up there, watching you and testing your patience. Guess what this around the corner myth is true.


Congratulations wish you and your family all the best


----------



## Akbar1234

Dear All, 
Today I received Polio certificate requirement email from my CO. What does this signify. I applied for visa on 8th Sep, 2014 and have been contacted 3 times for additional documents. Can this be the final query before grant?

BR,
Akbar


----------



## Akbar1234

Please also guide on police vaccination certificate in Pakistan. What are the official requirements for this by DIBP and is there any specific hospital from where I need to get this certificate?


----------



## Speedbird

You can get it from any govt. hospital free of cost or specifically from AKUH in Khi. for a nominal cost of PKR 100/-. Take a copy of passport and CNIC along.


----------



## murtza4u

*Question regarding immigration time for applicants from Pakistan nowadays*

I just lodged my application and started reading this thread just to know the current trend of how much time it now takes for Pakistani applicants, I have read about 10 pages from start and when I get to know there are around 2k pages for this thread then I thought it's better to ask experts of this forum who are already in touch, to have a quick & better idea.

My questions are: 

1. How much time it now takes for the CO to be assigned. (I heard it is somewhere in between 40 to 60 days?)

2. How much time it now takes from the CO allocation till the grant for Pakistani applicants. and the time for external & internal checks nowadays for Pakistanis.

3. Should we go and submit the PCC & Medical in start with other documents or should we wait for the CO to ask for it. By reading this thread from the beginning, I came to know Pakistani applicant's PCC & Medical will expire as the decision takes more than a year. What is your suggestion on this?

I would really appreciate experts' feedback on this.


----------



## rajrajinin

murtza4u said:


> I just lodged my application and started reading this thread just to know the current trend of how much time it now takes for Pakistani applicants, I have read about 10 pages from start and when I get to know there are around 2k pages for this thread then I thought it's better to ask experts of this forum who are already in touch, to have a quick & better idea.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. How much time it now takes for the CO to be assigned. (I heard it is somewhere in between 40 to 60 days?)
> 
> 2. How much time it now takes from the CO allocation till the grant for Pakistani applicants. and the time for external & internal checks nowadays for Pakistanis.
> 
> 3. Should we go and submit the PCC & Medical in start with other documents or should we wait for the CO to ask for it. By reading this thread from the beginning, I came to know Pakistani applicant's PCC & Medical will expire as the decision takes more than a year. What is your suggestion on this?
> 
> I would really appreciate experts' feedback on this.


You may check allocation details on the below link. 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

This gets updated on monthly basis, last update was on 4th sept 2015. 

As per the link, till 4th September, earliest application allocated was dated 9th July 2015 for 190 subclass. 

Next update will be in October. 

However, timelines differ on case to case basis. Other members input would help to give more accurate info. 

Cheers. 

Cheers.


----------



## murtza4u

rajrajinin said:


> You may check allocation details on the below link.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> This gets updated on monthly basis, last update was on 4th sept 2015.
> 
> As per the link, till 4th September, earliest application allocated was dated 9th July 2015 for 190 subclass.
> 
> Next update will be in October.
> 
> However, timelines differ on case to case basis. Other members input would help to give more accurate info.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you very much for your reply. Yes you are right, other members input will help to give more accurate info as my questions are still there. (Provided link didn't help).


----------



## Akbar1234

Akbar1234 said:


> Dear All,
> Today I received Polio certificate requirement email from my CO. What does this signify. I applied for visa on 8th Sep, 2014 and have been contacted 3 times for additional documents. Can this be the final query before grant?
> 
> BR,
> Akbar


Dear all,
Please address MY query as well.

BR,
Akbar


----------



## rajrajinin

murtza4u said:


> (Provided link didn't help).


Hahaha..


----------



## ILY

Australian assessment of communicative English skills test, is it available in Pakistan with AEO or not?


----------



## murtza4u

rajrajinin said:


> Hahaha..


Your laugh is just like the link you provided

Instead, you can elaborate which of my questions you tried to answer by providing this link? I think question no. 1?

Where it is mentioned that how many days it can take for CO to be assigned from the lodgement of visa application? Only on one place it is mentioned about 189 priority group 4 = 2 July 2015... Is this the answer?

It's better to let the experts to give their opinion...


----------



## rajrajinin

murtza4u said:


> Your laugh is just like the link you provided :wacko:
> 
> Instead, you can elaborate which of my questions you tried to answer by providing this link? I think question no. 1?
> 
> Where it is mentioned that how many days it can take for CO to be assigned from the lodgement of visa application? Only on one place it is mentioned about 189 priority group 4 = 2 July 2015... Is this the answer?
> 
> It's better to let the experts to give their opinion...


Please read the link, it is self explanatory. For latest numbers, wait for the link to update early next month.

Cheers


----------



## gaurav.kushan

murtza4u said:


> I just lodged my application and started reading this thread just to know the current trend of how much time it now takes for Pakistani applicants, I have read about 10 pages from start and when I get to know there are around 2k pages for this thread then I thought it's better to ask experts of this forum who are already in touch, to have a quick & better idea.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. How much time it now takes for the CO to be assigned. (I heard it is somewhere in between 40 to 60 days?)
> 
> 2. How much time it now takes from the CO allocation till the grant for Pakistani applicants. and the time for external & internal checks nowadays for Pakistanis.
> 
> 3. Should we go and submit the PCC & Medical in start with other documents or should we wait for the CO to ask for it. By reading this thread from the beginning, I came to know Pakistani applicant's PCC & Medical will expire as the decision takes more than a year. What is your suggestion on this?
> 
> I would really appreciate experts' feedback on this.


Please find below the answers. 

1. Yes it is somewhere inbetween 45-60 days.
2. India and Pakistan both are high risk countries according to my knowledge as per DIBP. 
Now, external checks are more dependent on if the work experience you're claiming is with a small organisation, or the organisation is no more, etc. 
(If you are working with a giant MNC and you have provided all the relevant documents like work experience letter, payslips, tax documents for at least last 3 years, then probably you'll not have external verification's for your work experience)
I'm not sure, what other external verification's they would like to have, usually its for work experience only and that too if you're claiming points for that.
3. I don't think it takes 1 year for a Pakistani applicant in all cases? That would be the worst case.
Hence, I would advise you to get your PCC and medicals in place already to speed up the process. 


Hope this helps.

Thank you.


----------



## ILY

gaurav.kushan said:


> Please find below the answers.
> 
> 1. Yes it is somewhere inbetween 45-60 days.
> 2. India and Pakistan both are high risk countries according to my knowledge as per DIBP.
> Now, external checks are more dependent on if the work experience you're claiming is with a small organisation, or the organisation is no more, etc.
> (If you are working with a giant MNC and you have provided all the relevant documents like work experience letter, payslips, tax documents for at least last 3 years, then probably you'll not have external verification's for your work experience)
> I'm not sure, what other external verification's they would like to have, usually its for work experience only and that too if you're claiming points for that.
> 3. I don't think it takes 1 year for a Pakistani applicant in all cases? That would be the worst case.
> Hence, I would advise you to get your PCC and medicals in place already to speed up the process.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi

Can you or anyone else who has ESC and VAC 2 experience, in the forum tell about the timing of ESC external security check?

Is it happening after the VAC 2 Payment or before?

Thanks


----------



## shah-sawar

Have anyone from Pakistan gone through employment verification check recently? and how long will it take from now on to get the 189 visa grant ?


----------



## ma75500

Dear All 
My query is related to Nicop and protector after visa 189 grant . Is it necessary to apply for any of them after visa has been granted ? 
Anybody recently traveled to australia from karachi airport & immigration officers did any argument regarding Nicop or protector stamp ?

Obliged


----------



## shah-sawar

ma75500 said:


> Dear All
> My query is related to Nicop and protector after visa 189 grant . Is it necessary to apply for any of them after visa has been granted ?
> Anybody recently traveled to australia from karachi airport & immigration officers did any argument regarding Nicop or protector stamp ?
> 
> Obliged


Protector stamp is not needed for PR visas. It's only needed for work permits. Well 2 or 3 of my friends flew from Karachi to Australia on 189 visas and they went without protector stamp.

I have no idea about Nicop.


----------



## tauseef

shah-sawar said:


> Protector stamp is not needed for PR visas. It's only needed for work permits. Well 2 or 3 of my friends flew from Karachi to Australia on 189 visas and they went without protector stamp.
> 
> I have no idea about Nicop.


Dear Shah-Sarwar,

Did you called DIBP to enquire the status of your application, I mean is your application going through ESC and did you or your employer receive any employment verification calls?

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## ILY

tauseef said:


> Dear Shah-Sarwar,
> 
> Did you called DIBP to enquire the status of your application, I mean is your application going through ESC and did you or your employer receive any employment verification calls?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tauseef


Aslamo Alikum Tauseef

What about your case, you just lodged your visa in June same like me. Have you not received any CO contact yet? What about your employment check, is it done? Is there any VAC 2 payment in your case too?

Thanks


----------



## Speedbird

May be we should have a whatsapp group or a page on this forum only for applicants from Pakistan. Will serve the interest of all.


----------



## ILY

Speedbird said:


> May be we should have a whatsapp group or a page on this forum only for applicants from Pakistan. Will serve the interest of all.


We already have one. Just give us your contact no for whatsapp, we will add you.


----------



## shah-sawar

tauseef said:


> Dear Shah-Sarwar,
> 
> Did you called DIBP to enquire the status of your application, I mean is your application going through ESC and did you or your employer receive any employment verification calls?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tauseef


I did not call them lately because my current employer received the employment verification call and email in the starting of this month on which they replied them accordingly a week ago.

So I am waiting for another 10 days or so. After that I might call them again.

Whats up at your end ?


----------



## tauseef

ILY said:


> Aslamo Alikum Tauseef
> 
> What about your case, you just lodged your visa in June same like me. Have you not received any CO contact yet? What about your employment check, is it done? Is there any VAC 2 payment in your case too?
> 
> Thanks


Wasalaam ILY,

No I haven't contacted by any CO, infact I don't know if CO is assigned or not as my application status is still "application received". I did called DIBP twice in August and they told me that my case is under routine assessment and some CO is working over it. they told me that this routine check are mandatory which every application has to go through and they cannot provide me any time frame.

In my case there should be no VAC 2 payment as I submitted English Language acceptance letter from my spouse university as proof for competent English skills.

Dude this waiting really kills especially when you don't know about your CO whom you can email, I shouldn't have front loaded all the docs. 

I haven't received any employment verification call either and its being 4 months now since I lodged the application.


----------



## ILY

tauseef said:


> Wasalaam ILY,
> 
> No I haven't contacted by any CO, infact I don't know if CO is assigned or not as my application status is still "application received". I did called DIBP twice in August and they told me that my case is under routine assessment and some CO is working over it. they told me that this routine check are mandatory which every application has to go through and they cannot provide me any time frame.
> 
> In my case there should be no VAC 2 payment as I submitted English Language acceptance letter from my spouse university as proof for competent English skills.
> 
> Dude this waiting really kills especially when you don't know about your CO whom you can email, I shouldn't have front loaded all the docs.
> 
> I haven't received any employment verification call either and its being 4 months now since I lodged the application.


Don't worry, just pray. I hope you will get direct grant, as you have applied for 190 visa by now CO must have contacted you. May there is external security check going on. Just be hopeful. If you will call them they will not respond properly, I mean they give general answer that application is in progress and nothing more specific that why it is delaying, so just wait and pray. In sha Allah it will be soon.


----------



## mah

ILY said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you or anyone else who has ESC and VAC 2 experience, in the forum tell about the timing of ESC external security check?
> 
> Is it happening after the VAC 2 Payment or before?
> 
> Thanks



VAC2 is generally last step to grant

Cheers !!!!


----------



## Akbar1234

When will my misery of waiting end  its been a more than a year now. I have been contacted 4 times for additional documents  Finally was asked to provide polio clearance certificate. I uploaded it the next day  How much more will i have to wait  guys plz give me hope


----------



## ILY

mah said:


> VAC2 is generally last step to grant
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Is there any way to check for Grant readiness after payment of VAC2?

I mean from the wording of communication or any specific change in the immi account?

Thanks


----------



## kalim kashif

Akbar1234 said:


> When will my misery of waiting end  its been a more than a year now. I have been contacted 4 times for additional documents  Finally was asked to provide polio clearance certificate. I uploaded it the next day  How much more will i have to wait  guys plz give me hope


Brother, don't worry, I am in the same boat. I applied almost 17 months ago. still no decision. Lets pray that we get our visa grant this month InshAllah.


----------



## ILY

kalim kashif said:


> Brother, don't worry, I am in the same boat. I applied almost 17 months ago. still no decision. Lets pray that we get our visa grant this month InshAllah.



I think you guys should call them and ask for status.


----------



## ma75500

shah-sawar said:


> Protector stamp is not needed for PR visas. It's only needed for work permits. Well 2 or 3 of my friends flew from Karachi to Australia on 189 visas and they went without protector stamp.
> 
> I have no idea about Nicop.



Dear Shah Sawar, thankyou for sharing information

Anyother please advice about NICOP . Is it necessary to apply for NiCOP after visa 189 grant .Also please share experience at karachi airport regarding checking of NICOP by immigration officers.


----------



## mah

Akbar1234 said:


> When will my misery of waiting end  its been a more than a year now. I have been contacted 4 times for additional documents  Finally was asked to provide polio clearance certificate. I uploaded it the next day  How much more will i have to wait  guys plz give me hope



I was granted 3 days after submission of PVC.

Don't give up you are almost there.

cheers !!!


----------



## mah

Akbar1234 said:


> Please also guide on police vaccination certificate in Pakistan. What are the official requirements for this by DIBP and is there any specific hospital from where I need to get this certificate?


you can get either from private hospital or any gov polio centers.

cheers


----------



## ILY

mah said:


> you can get either from private hospital or any gov polio centers.
> 
> cheers


Do we get any indication of Grant after payment of VAC2 such as any perticular change in the immi account or payment details etc.


----------



## Akbar1234

mah said:


> I was granted 3 days after submission of PVC.
> 
> Don't give up you are almost there.
> 
> cheers !!!


Thanks Mah. Bless u  plz pray for me


----------



## gemini10

What is this VAC2?


----------



## murtza4u

Guys, how many options are there for Medical in Lahore and which one is best?

I need to get my medical with family very soon. And how many days they take to submit/finalise medical to DIBP. And how many days for appointment?

And how many days it take to get PCC?


----------



## murtza4u

And what is normally the fee for PCC per person (me & my wife).



.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

PCC is free (at least I can say about Isb as I got one from there, should be free in other cities as well)



murtza4u said:


> And what is normally the fee for PCC per person (me & my wife).
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## murtza4u

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> PCC is free (at least I can say about Isb as I got one from there, should be free in other cities as well)


Thanks Jaan Khan, for the information....


----------



## hussey14

murtza4u said:


> Guys, how many options are there for Medical in Lahore and which one is best?
> 
> I need to get my medical with family very soon. And how many days they take to submit/finalise medical to DIBP. And how many days for appointment?
> 
> And how many days it take to get PCC?


Wilcare is the best option near faisal town (model town extension)
call them now and you will be given a date within one week. medical will be finalized and sent to dibp within 3 4 days. expenditure will be 8700 pkr per person(without vaccinations). I m done with my medicals last month.

regards


----------



## hussey14

ILY said:


> We already have one. Just give us your contact no for whatsapp, we will add you.


please add my number too , who is the admin of WhatsApp group??
*<SNIP>*

Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator


----------



## longwaiting

Hi All,
A quick question. 
I have received my grant in July this year.
After my grant I have renewed my passport. My grant was given on my previous passport.
Do I need to send updates to the immigration department?
What process do I need to follow?


----------



## QasimAslam

longwaiting said:


> Hi All,
> A quick question.
> I have received my grant in July this year.
> After my grant I have renewed my passport. My grant was given on my previous passport.
> Do I need to send updates to the immigration department?
> What process do I need to follow?


Download form 929 from DIBP and follow the instructions.


----------



## ILY

Why the GSM telephone service is closed today on 5/10/15 at 12:00PM AEST.


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello experts, 

I submitted my 190 application yesterday from Bangladesj which is also consider high risk country. Can anyone tell me how long it takes to get the visa grants 

thanks in advance.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

longwaiting said:


> Hi All,
> A quick question.
> I have received my grant in July this year.
> After my grant I have renewed my passport. My grant was given on my previous passport.
> Do I need to send updates to the immigration department?
> What process do I need to follow?


Yes, I believe you should be letting them know.
Also, it is advisable to carry both the passports while travelling. 
I'm not sure about which email you should be using to let them know, probably google and check results?


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

1 Scan bio pages of both new and old passports.
2 Fill form 929
3 Email to [email protected] (if you are from PAK else google it)
4 Email to the same team from whom you got the Grant email
5 Keep checking VEVO with new Passport

If your email is picked up by a kind CO, you will get acknowledgement
Otherwise, don't panic, they will update it and you will happen to know through your VEVO (can take 10~20 days, what I found through GOOGLE)

I did all of the above steps 1~5 and got my details updated within 4 working days with a kind reply from a CO. Now, both my old and new passports return my grant details from VEVO 








longwaiting said:


> Hi All,
> A quick question.
> I have received my grant in July this year.
> After my grant I have renewed my passport. My grant was given on my previous passport.
> Do I need to send updates to the immigration department?
> What process do I need to follow?


----------



## ILY

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> 1 Scan bio pages of both new and old passports.
> 2 Fill form 929
> 3 Email to [email protected] (if you are from PAK else google it)
> 4 Email to the same team from whom you got the Grant email
> 5 Keep checking VEVO with new Passport
> 
> If your email is picked up by a kind CO, you will get acknowledgement
> Otherwise, don't panic, they will update it and you will happen to know through your VEVO (can take 10~20 days, what I found through GOOGLE)
> 
> I did all of the above steps 1~5 and got my details updated within 4 working days with a kind reply from a CO. Now, both my old and new passports return my grant details from VEVO


Can we check our grant status after paying VAC2 even we have not yet granted.
What could be the indications after VAC2 which confirms that case is completed.

I have paid VAC2 a week ago but information yet.
Thanks


----------



## Speedbird

Its a public holiday in aussieland.


----------



## ILY

Speedbird said:


> Its a public holiday in aussieland.


Labor Day 5 October.


----------



## joey1

Can anybody confirms how much time would it take for employment verification like for my case my company responded on last friday, so when DIBP will receive this feedback?


----------



## ILY

joey1 said:


> Can anybody confirms how much time would it take for employment verification like for my case my company responded on last friday, so when DIBP will receive this feedback?


Within a day or 2.


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello Joey,
DO they checked with all the employer or check the latest one?



joey1 said:


> Can anybody confirms how much time would it take for employment verification like for my case my company responded on last friday, so when DIBP will receive this feedback?


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

No you can't do this via VEVO until you are granted.

Paying VAC2 is last stage as far as I know.
So keep calm and enjoy your life, grant should be coming soon.



ILY said:


> Can we check our grant status after paying VAC2 even we have not yet granted.
> What could be the indications after VAC2 which confirms that case is completed.
> 
> I have paid VAC2 a week ago but information yet.
> Thanks


----------



## auzi_bound

hi all,

I have been asked by CO to fill "Statutory declaration" as part of "Character Assessment" process, as until now I was not able to provide an offshore PCC since last 6 months .

I have lodged SI 189 visa in January 2015 and until now there was ESC going on.

I am currently working in Saudi Arabia, and this form says that 

((

"This declaration must be made before an authorised person. An authorised person is a person who is
authorised to witness statutory declarations under the Statutory Declaration Act 1959 (Cth). A complete list of such persons can be found in the Statutory Declaration Regulations 1993 (Cth) – ‘Schedule of persons before whom a statutory declaration may be made’.

If you are unable to declare any one or more of the matters referred to above, please attach details and do not sign this declaration. " ))

When I check the list of authorized persons , , it says the person "must has connection to Australia"

How can I find such person in Saudi Arabia ? Shall I just fill the form and send the details ( as the form itself gives an option , that if you are not able to find witness, just send the details )


I am from Pakistan ... please anyone has experience of such situation.

kindly help


----------



## ILY

*By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today. *

Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon.


----------



## saz82

Congrats 



ILY said:


> *By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today. *
> 
> Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon.


----------



## civil

saz82 said:


> Congrats


Hi. 
Any updates?


----------



## saz82

Nope. None.



civil said:


> Hi.
> Any updates?


----------



## tauseef

ILY said:


> *By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today. *
> 
> Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon.


Great New. Congratulations.

We both applied almost at the same time, but I haven't heard from DIBP, even there isnt any employment verification performed yet. I am getting worried. Calling them is useless as they come up with standard reply.

But it's really good to see PAKI's getting GRANT in 5 months over 190 VISA.


----------



## ILY

tauseef said:


> Great New. Congratulations.
> 
> We both applied almost at the same time, but I haven't heard from DIBP, even there isnt any employment verification performed yet. I am getting worried. Calling them is useless as they come up with standard reply.
> 
> But it's really good to see PAKI's getting GRANT in 5 months over 190 VISA.


One of our group frnd got in just 43 days today direct grant. so be hopefull.


----------



## qimtiaz

Dear Friends, 

By Grace of Almighty ALLAH we got our grants on 7th of October. Thanks all for your support and encourage. First entry date is 9th of January 2016. Though first landing date is very short time to arrange tickets and other stuff but we are very excited... 

Best of Luck for ppl waiting and hoping they will have good news soon IA. 

Regards,


----------



## ILY

qimtiaz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By Grace of Almighty ALLAH we got our grants on 7th of October. Thanks all for your support and encourage. First entry date is 9th of January 2016. Though first landing date is very short time to arrange tickets and other stuff but we are very excited...
> 
> Best of Luck for ppl waiting and hoping they will have good news soon IA.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats man. now you need to update your signatures also.


----------



## Faris_ksa

qimtiaz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By Grace of Almighty ALLAH we got our grants on 7th of October. Thanks all for your support and encourage. First entry date is 9th of January 2016. Though first landing date is very short time to arrange tickets and other stuff but we are very excited...
> 
> Best of Luck for ppl waiting and hoping they will have good news soon IA.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations for qimtiaz & ILY,

It is great to see the queue for June applicants moving specially from high risk countries. The situation was scary few years back for older applicants from High risk countries. Now it seems things are getting much better after hearing so many good news this year. Hopefully, we will keep hearing the good news in the near future for the rest of us.


----------



## kalim kashif

Congratulations brother, Good luck for your travel to Australia.



qimtiaz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By Grace of Almighty ALLAH we got our grants on 7th of October. Thanks all for your support and encourage. First entry date is 9th of January 2016. Though first landing date is very short time to arrange tickets and other stuff but we are very excited...
> 
> Best of Luck for ppl waiting and hoping they will have good news soon IA.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## qimtiaz

kalim kashif said:


> Congratulations brother, Good luck for your travel to Australia.


Jazak Allah Kasif bhai....


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Hi

I want to add a middle name to my child's passport. I have already been granted a visa and made my initial entry. Any idea about the process to be followed in immi account, or any other authority will deal with this case?

Please respond.

Thanks


----------



## georgestanley032

I was under the impression that status ABPF is similar to CO being assigned, however after going through the sheet by immiseeker, I feel that is not the case.


----------



## mktwog

qimtiaz said:


> Dear Friends, By Grace of Almighty ALLAH we got our grants on 7th of October. Thanks all for your support and encourage. First entry date is 9th of January 2016. Though first landing date is very short time to arrange tickets and other stuff but we are very excited... Best of Luck for ppl waiting and hoping they will have good news soon IA. Regards,


Congrats qimtiaz!! Rejoice!!


----------



## mktwog

amar_klanti said:


> Hello experts, I submitted my 190 application yesterday from Bangladesj which is also consider high risk country. Can anyone tell me how long it takes to get the visa grants thanks in advance.


Hi Amar expect a comfortable time of 5 months..


----------



## qimtiaz

mktwog said:


> Congrats qimtiaz!! Rejoice!!


Thanks buddy...


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Congrats 

See, told you.



ILY said:


> *By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today. *
> 
> Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon.


----------



## saadloe

Dear All,
i am very confused right now.... Here is the thing, I got my positive skill assessment from EA but my work experience is not mentioned on the letter. I submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points on 13 august.
BS Telecommunication Engineering: 15
Age: 30
IELTS: 10
Experience (3 years): 5 
Invitation awaited....
Now my question is whether it is mandatory to get work experience assessed by EA or just the qualification is enough.

Please Help...
Thanks.


----------



## Faris_ksa

saadloe said:


> Dear All,
> i am very confused right now.... Here is the thing, I got my positive skill assessment from EA but my work experience is not mentioned on the letter. I submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points on 13 august.
> BS Telecommunication Engineering: 15
> Age: 30
> IELTS: 10
> Experience (3 years): 5
> Invitation awaited....
> Now my question is whether it is mandatory to get work experience assessed by EA or just the qualification is enough.
> 
> Please Help...
> Thanks.


It is not necessary for EA to get work assessment, that is why it is an additional if you would like it will only strengthen your case. But i have seen many got their visas with only the qualification assessment. Just make sure that you show the required prove for your work like (work reference, payslips, bank statement ...etc) and you will be fine.


----------



## saadloe

Thank you so much Faris .... There was all kinds of stuff going on in my head .... Thank u


----------



## usmanakbar07

Faris_ksa said:


> It is not necessary for EA to get work assessment, that is why it is an additional if you would like it will only strengthen your case. But i have seen many got their visas with only the qualification assessment. Just make sure that you show the required prove for your work like (work reference, payslips, bank statement ...etc) and you will be fine.


Hi Faris,

Can you please tell me about document attestation process in KSA. I am in KSA but don't know who is eligible to attest the copies. As far as i know there aren't any notary public in KSA. Any help will be much appreciated.
Cheers!


----------



## amer77

By Grace of Almighty ALLAH we got our grants on 15 of October.
I applied 12 February , all together it tooks 8 months.

I have extensive travel history ( short periods) +100 travels.

Best luck to all of you


----------



## mktwog

amer77 said:


> By Grace of Almighty ALLAH we got our grants on 15 of October. I applied 12 February , all together it tooks 8 months. I have extensive travel history ( short periods) +100 travels. Best luck to all of you


Congratulations Amer!!! Enjoy 😊


----------



## Faris_ksa

usmanakbar07 said:


> Faris_ksa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not necessary for EA to get work assessment, that is why it is an additional if you would like it will only strengthen your case. But i have seen many got their visas with only the qualification assessment. Just make sure that you show the required prove for your work like (work reference, payslips, bank statement ...etc) and you will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Faris,
> 
> Can you please tell me about document attestation process in KSA. I am in KSA but don't know who is eligible to attest the copies. As far as i know there aren't any notary public in KSA. Any help will be much appreciated.
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

what I did is attest my documents from Australian Embassy in Riyadh, they offer this service and it is mentioned in their website how to arrange either an appointment or courier service. but I also heard about people doing it from normal doctors and it was accepted. I went with the safest option even if I had to pay some extra money for the embassy.


----------



## murtza4u

*Assessment Commenced but no decision*

Today I got two emails, one from "[email protected]" with a PDF saying "Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing"

Second email from [email protected] saying "Correspondence relating to your ImmiAccount transaction has been sent. Do not reply to this message."

Neither they requested anything as I think I have submitted all the docs required, nor they issued any decision. Please guide if someone faced/heard such situation. I heard if it is a direct grant then the grant email comes soon after a assessment starts. What should I expect now. If they haven't issue the direct grant, does it mean my case will be sent for ESC?

Please guide?

My CO is from GSM Adelaide, Team 2.


----------



## Faris_ksa

murtza4u said:


> Today I got two emails, one from "[email protected]" with a PDF saying "Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing"
> 
> Second email from [email protected] saying "Correspondence relating to your ImmiAccount transaction has been sent. Do not reply to this message."
> 
> Neither they requested anything as I think I have submitted all the docs required, nor they issued any decision. Please guide if someone faced/heard such situation. I heard if it is a direct grant then the grant email comes soon after a assessment starts. What should I expect now. If they haven't issue the direct grant, does it mean my case will be sent for ESC?
> 
> Please guide?
> 
> My CO is from GSM Adelaide, Team 2.


I was in the same situation in 21st August got similar e-mail, stating allocation for processing and it may take some time to complete mandatory checks for all applicants. Next on 2nd October second CO request one more document and gave me 28 days to submit. Now i am waiting again ..So it varies between applicants based on their circumstances, if it is not direct grant then it will take an extra month or two to review your case again.


----------



## fahadyaqoob

Hi

I have made my initial entry after the grant and will be traveling again in January. I need to change my son's Passport. Do I need to notify the DIPB before I travel in January?

Regards


----------



## saz82

If you change your son's passport, yes you need to inform them so they can update the details before you reenter.


fahadyaqoob said:


> Hi
> 
> I have made my initial entry after the grant and will be traveling again in January. I need to change my son's Passport. Do I need to notify the DIPB before I travel in January?
> 
> Regards


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

You must inform them as soon as the new Passport is in your hand.

Fill form-929, scan bio-pages of old and new passport and send it to the team/CO who emailed you the grant letter.




fahadyaqoob said:


> Hi
> 
> I have made my initial entry after the grant and will be traveling again in January. I need to change my son's Passport. Do I need to notify the DIPB before I travel in January?
> 
> Regards


----------



## tauseef

*Urgent Query*

Dear All,

I received email with subject "Permission to correct invite score" from GSM Brisbane, the contents of the email were

------------------------------------------------------

Dear XYZ 

On 11/05/2015, you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa subclass SN190. The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based in the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI). 

We have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based and are satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about:

*· Claimed 5 points for overseas employment experience however this has not been verified therefore no points can be awarded.*

We find that your invitation score is actually 60.

We note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.

We therefore seek your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.

As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). 

Your points test score has been provisionally assessed as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.

If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.

Please respond by email to [email protected] stating, I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.

If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information. 

Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

At the time of invitation I had 65+5 points (65 points as per fact and 5 points for SS), this makes total of 70 points at the time of invitation, but they are saying that I had 65 points and now they want to reduce them to 60 points based on the fact that "*Claimed 5 points for overseas employment experience however this has not been verified therefore no points can be awarded*".

This is very strange for me, they replied after 5 months with this letter. Does this means that they were unable to verify my employment as per submitted docs and employment proofs? I claimed 10 points as I had more than 5 years of experience after 2 years were reduced by ACS.

One thing I recall that I did a mistake when I was completing my VISA application (after receiving the invitation). When It was asked in 

Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Yes

Duration of overseas employment:

Less than 3 years in the past 10 years

Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

No

I wrongly selected "less than 3 years in the past 10 years", I should have selected "5 years" I thought they were asking about my JOB if I had done any outside of my home country (I worked for 2 years in Malaysia). Later I submitted form 1023 "Notification for incorrect answers" where I rectified this mistake. I don't know if they read that or not.

Kindly advise what to do, should I talk to them and inform I had 65+5 (70_ points at the time of invitation and my experience as assessed by ACS is more than 5 years?

Could this result in VISA rejection (reduction of points) or what. Please help me out over this as you guys have always done this in the past.


----------



## Rania.

Hi All,

Are you aware of any Lebanese that took his grant within 4-5 months from lodging? It seems lebanese are also from the unfortunate nationalities that have to wait forever &#55357;&#56866;. My life is on hold and by march- april 2016 our PCC will expire&#55357;&#56852;. Any lebanese that have successfully been granted and can give me hope?

Regards,
Rania


----------



## saz82

Yes one person here waited 8 months. Dont worry about the expiry of pcc and medicals. Either they will ask you to redo it or give you a short time frame for landing. Be patient. We are 8 months into this.



Rania. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are you aware of any Lebanese that took his grant within 4-5 months from lodging? It seems lebanese are also from the unfortunate nationalities that have to wait forever ��. My life is on hold and by march- april 2016 our PCC will expire��. Any lebanese that have successfully been granted and can give me hope?
> 
> Regards,
> Rania


----------



## khsengineer

Rania. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are you aware of any Lebanese that took his grant within 4-5 months from lodging? It seems lebanese are also from the unfortunate nationalities that have to wait forever ��. My life is on hold and by march- april 2016 our PCC will expire��. Any lebanese that have successfully been granted and can give me hope?
> 
> Regards,
> Rania


Hi Rania, In your signature, you mentioned "phone verification & HR verification for 3 companies".
1. Did they phone you? or your companies? 
2. With how many days of difference they did verification for all three companies? Did they verified from all of them the same day? or on different days?
3. Do you remember what they asked if they called you?


----------



## khsengineer

saz82 said:


> Yes one person here waited 8 months. Dont worry about the expiry of pcc and medicals. Either they will ask you to redo it or give you a short time frame for landing. Be patient. We are 8 months into this.


why don't you call them. It's been more than 5 months since you submitted your additional docs... Why not to call and remind them. May be you get grant instantly.


----------



## saz82

We did contact them in August. We were told we are undergoing external security checks and they have no control over the time frame of the external agency but that they will finalize the application once they receive the results for external checks. This seems to be the norm for syrian applicants (my husband is from syria), as other syrian (and lebanese) applicants waited between 7 and 10 months (some longer) before getting their grants.

Also these guys have reminders for reviewing applications every so often (usually around every 28 days unless new documents are provided and the applicant hits request complete). So I feel it is pointless to hassle them with calls. The grant will come when it comes. Also remember that they record it on your file every time you call. Doesn't seem well to be calling them all the time in my opinion.

Thanks for asking though 




khsengineer said:


> why don't you call them. It's been more than 5 months since you submitted your additional docs... Why not to call and remind them. May be you get grant instantly.


----------



## state_less

Rania. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are you aware of any Lebanese that took his grant within 4-5 months from lodging? It seems lebanese are also from the unfortunate nationalities that have to wait forever ��. My life is on hold and by march- april 2016 our PCC will expire��. Any lebanese that have successfully been granted and can give me hope?
> 
> Regards,
> Rania


A buddy of mine also Lebanese got it in 8 month. So set back and relax.. enjoy the floating garbage scene for one last time


----------



## Rania.

khsengineer said:


> Hi Rania, In your signature, you mentioned "phone verification & HR verification for 3 companies".
> 1. Did they phone you? or your companies?
> 2. With how many days of difference they did verification for all three companies? Did they verified from all of them the same day? or on different days?
> 3. Do you remember what they asked if they called you?



Hi Khsrngineer,

They phoned me when they couldn't reach HR from the call center numbers on the letter head. I emailed her direct contacts in HR of each of the 3 companies and she managed to contact them and finish the verification within 2 days.

Her question for me and for HR were mainly start and end dates and job responsibilities.

Hope that helps.

Rania


----------



## Rania.

state_less said:


> A buddy of mine also Lebanese got it in 8 month. So set back and relax.. enjoy the floating garbage scene for one last time


Hahaha no plz it is even more depressing 🙈. I'll wait 8 months hopefully they finalise it that soon.

Good luck for all of you who are waiting...

Regards,
Rania


----------



## state_less

Rania. said:


> Hahaha no plz it is even more depressing 🙈. I'll wait 8 months hopefully they finalise it that soon.
> 
> Good luck for all of you who are waiting...
> 
> Regards,
> Rania


Rania please keep us updated. Good luck!


----------



## kashifehsan123

Dear Members,

Anyone with same timeline as mine???????

*************
Agent: Yes
Visa application lodge date: *01-July-2015*
Medical & PCC request received along with Form 80, Form 1221 and Newborn Passport Copy: *31-Aug-2014*
Medical & PCC, filled Form 80, Form 1221 and Newborn Passport Copy submitted: *03-Sep-2014*
Baby Medical Request: *Not received yet*
Visa Grant: *Not received yet*
*************


----------



## civil

Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner to sooo many friends & gonna propose to the love of my life (imo more tricky than getting the grant).


----------



## Speedbird

civil said:


> Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner to sooo many friends & gonna propose to the love of my life (imo more tricky than getting the grant).


Many congrats. So now you are going to submit your personal life "Expression of Interest" i.e proposal. Wish you a direct grant


----------



## civil

Speedbird said:


> civil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner to sooo many friends & gonna propose to the love of my life (imo more tricky than getting the grant).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats. So now you are going to submit your personal life "Expression of Interest" i.e proposal. Wish you a direct grant
Click to expand...

Thanks Brother


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Many congrats brother 
Good to see a Rawalpindi Fella here.

When are you planning to move? and which city?



civil said:


> Just got the grant by the grace of God. Uploaded the requested Polio Certificate & hit the request complete button yesterday. I'm thankful to all of you for all the help & support. I wish good luck to all those who are yet to get the Grant. I guess I'll now have to buy lunch & dinner to sooo many friends & gonna propose to the love of my life (imo more tricky than getting the grant).


----------



## indiference

Guys, need advice from senior members, i got my grant around a year back but havent moved yet. Got married last month and now planning to move within 6 months to melbourne. My grant was prior to my marriage so obviously my wife wasnt part of it. Now i want to apply for her visa, i am aware that the process will take significant time hence wanted to know if i can start her process from now itself or do i need to be in australia to file her case...all advices are welcome....thanks in advance


----------



## naveedahmed1983

Hello Guyz, can you please share that how your employment was verified? I might need to inform my current and previous employers to expect a call. I have only uploaded the employment reference letter that I used for Skill Assessment, should I upload payslips as well? If yes then for how many years?


----------



## Hamza77

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Many congrats brother
> Good to see a Rawalpindi Fella here.
> 
> When are you planning to move? and which city?


Hi dear,Pray for us as well.


----------



## Hamza77

qimtiaz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By Grace of Almighty ALLAH we got our grants on 7th of October. Thanks all for your support and encourage. First entry date is 9th of January 2016. Though first landing date is very short time to arrange tickets and other stuff but we are very excited...
> 
> Best of Luck for ppl waiting and hoping they will have good news soon IA.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations Dear,best of luck for your future...


----------



## mktwog

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Hello Guyz, can you please share that how your employment was verified? I might need to inform my current and previous employers to expect a call. I have only uploaded the employment reference letter that I used for Skill Assessment, should I upload payslips as well? If yes then for how many years?


It's best to upload payslips of atleast one last quarter for each employment. This might save your time in case CO asks for it later.


----------



## usmansshaikh

guys,

can anyone tell me where to upload the polio certificate in elodgement page


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Hamza77 said:


> Hi dear,Pray for us as well.


Wish all members speedy grants


----------



## hanali

usmansshaikh said:


> guys,
> 
> can anyone tell me where to upload the polio certificate in elodgement page


Upload it under proof of health section (I don't remember the exact name).


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guys,

By the grace of one and only Almighty Allah, I have got the 189 visa grant on 10 Nov 2015.

I would like to thanks all the of those who are connected to this forum for their support and guidance. And those who are left, I wish you all a very speedy grant.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of one and only Almighty Allah, I have got the 189 visa grant on 10 Nov 2015.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the of those who are connected to this forum for their support and guidance. And those who are left, I wish you all a very speedy grant.



Congrats,

But are you serious that you had lodged application in march ????? that long??
did they come for physical verification at your place???


----------



## shah-sawar

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Congrats,
> 
> But are you serious that you had lodged application in march ????? that long??
> did they come for physical verification at your place???


No physical verification was done but they did verify through calls and emails. Btw my case went to security check aswell.


----------



## usmansshaikh

Guys,

I just got acknowledgement that my daughter has been added to my application, but I did not receive HAP ID to conduct her medical. She has been added to my online application but when I click on get health details it does not show the "organize your health examination" link for my daughter whereas it is showing that for both me and my wife...can anyone help ? what am I doing wrong here.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

shah-sawar said:


> No physical verification was done but they did verify through calls and emails. Btw my case went to security check aswell.



Can you briefly explain what you mean by security check??


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

You got it finally 
Congrats



shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of one and only Almighty Allah, I have got the 189 visa grant on 10 Nov 2015.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the of those who are connected to this forum for their support and guidance. And those who are left, I wish you all a very speedy grant.


----------



## hanali

shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of one and only Almighty Allah, I have got the 189 visa grant on 10 Nov 2015.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the of those who are connected to this forum for their support and guidance. And those who are left, I wish you all a very speedy grant.


Congratulations.


----------



## shah-sawar

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Can you briefly explain what you mean by security check??


Its just a background check that sometimes includes employment verification aswell.


----------



## Hamza77

shah-sawar said:


> Its just a background check that sometimes includes employment verification aswell.


Hello Shah Sarwar,
My work experience certificate way submitted last month and Pakistani verification department is delaying and last week they called at my work place 3 times and today they again called at my work place and asked for the same things.
I am too much worried what is going on?? Did anyone else faced the same problem?
Please share your experience


----------



## shah-sawar

Hamza77 said:


> Hello Shah Sarwar,
> My work experience certificate way submitted last month and Pakistani verification department is delaying and last week they called at my work place 3 times and today they again called at my work place and asked for the same things.
> I am too much worried what is going on?? Did anyone else faced the same problem?
> Please share your experience


Actually, they are a bunch of incompetent people. I have faced the similar kind of situation too. No need to worry, just give them what they need.


----------



## Hamza77

shah-sawar said:


> Actually, they are a bunch of incompetent people. I have faced the similar kind of situation too. No need to worry, just give them what they need.


Thanks dear,initially they asked for the payslips but my director said that we give pay in an envelope(cash) with company logo.Though they did not asked for the slip again but calling after every week and asking for the same questions.Did they called you as well?Lets see what happens


----------



## kalim kashif

By the grace of Allah, I got 190 visa grant today Alhamdulillah, after 19 months finally. I wish a speedy grant to all those who are waiting.

Visa 190 applied: 14 April, 2014, all docs submitted, CO allocated: 1st Aug, 2014, Security Check: since Sept. 2014, Request for PCC renewal: 4 Aug, 2015, uploaded new PCC on 28 Aug, 2015, Med requested: 28 Oct, 2015, Medical conducted on: 5 Nov, 2015, Grant: 18 Nov, 2015.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

congratulations Kalim 



kalim kashif said:


> By the grace of Allah, I got 190 visa grant today Alhamdulillah, after 19 months finally. I wish a speedy grant to all those who are waiting.
> 
> Visa 190 applied: 14 April, 2014, all docs submitted, CO allocated: 1st Aug, 2014, Security Check: since Sept. 2014, Request for PCC renewal: 4 Aug, 2015, uploaded new PCC on 28 Aug, 2015, Med requested: 28 Oct, 2015, Medical conducted on: 5 Nov, 2015, Grant: 18 Nov, 2015.


----------



## Akbar1234

Finally, after 1 year 2 months and 8 days of my visa application, Alhamdullilah I have got my visa grant. This was a very challenging period of my life as the level of documentation process that is required for this application was sometimes too exhausting. I had almost lost hope and got busy in my daily routine. I have been contacted 4 times by DIBP for additional documents and each time I thought that this might be the final milestone which kept me motivated. Now after seeing the much awaited grant email, I have forgotten about all the hardships and anxiety I faced during the application process 

Guys I need your guidance on what is the next step after receiving the grant email. Please guide me on all the remaining formalities till ticket purchase. I have to make the first entry before 17-Feb-2016


----------



## Hamza77

kalim kashif said:


> By the grace of Allah, I got 190 visa grant today Alhamdulillah, after 19 months finally. I wish a speedy grant to all those who are waiting.
> 
> Visa 190 applied: 14 April, 2014, all docs submitted, CO allocated: 1st Aug, 2014, Security Check: since Sept. 2014, Request for PCC renewal: 4 Aug, 2015, uploaded new PCC on 28 Aug, 2015, Med requested: 28 Oct, 2015, Medical conducted on: 5 Nov, 2015, Grant: 18 Nov, 2015.


Congratulations dear


----------



## Akbar1234

lane: Guys guide me on how to add timeline signature. I need to show you the clear picture of my complete documentation submission


----------



## murtza4u

Akbar1234 said:


> lane: Guys guide me on how to add timeline signature. I need to show you the clear picture of my complete documentation submission


Just click on the "USER CP" (first button) on the second horizontal green menu on top of the page. Then in the left column, go to Edit Signature....


----------



## murtza4u

By the way, I started to get worried after reading about a couple of recent grants after 19 and 14 months... Frankly speaking, I don't have capacity to wait for that long. May we all get speedy grants who still waiting for it...


----------



## ZArsh

Dears 

I just wanted to share Good news with all. Allhamudulilah I have received Golden email as 190 visa (SA) Grant for self and family being sent 17 Nov.

I am silent viewer of this page to get motivation from all the forum members who Got grant or inprocess of Grand. I am sure time will come for all who are inprocess of getting the Grants

I have applied through agent and no interaction done with Austrailain Immigration office as totally left my/family Faith to Allah

Below are my timelines to share

EOI submitted: 6th July
Invitation: 14th Aug
visa lodged 17th Aug 
CO contact : 30th Sept
Medical: 1st Oct 
Documents submitted:12 Oct 
Visa Grant email: 17 Nov

Best of luck to all


----------



## Hamza77

ZArsh said:


> Dears
> 
> I just wanted to share Good news with all. Allhamudulilah I have received Golden email as 190 visa (SA) Grant for self and family being sent 17 Nov.
> 
> I am silent viewer of this page to get motivation from all the forum members who Got grant or inprocess of Grand. I am sure time will come for all who are inprocess of getting the Grants
> 
> I have applied through agent and no interaction done with Austrailain Immigration office as totally left my/family Faith to Allah
> 
> Below are my timelines to share
> 
> EOI submitted: 6th July
> Invitation: 14th Aug
> visa lodged 17th Aug
> CO contact : 30th Sept
> Medical: 1st Oct
> Documents submitted:12 Oct
> Visa Grant email: 17 Nov
> 
> Best of luck to all


Almighty ALLAH helped you and indeed Almighty will help us as well.
Congratulations Dear.Pray for us


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Congratulations Akbar 



Akbar1234 said:


> Finally, after 1 year 2 months and 8 days of my visa application, Alhamdullilah I have got my visa grant. This was a very challenging period of my life as the level of documentation process that is required for this application was sometimes too exhausting. I had almost lost hope and got busy in my daily routine. I have been contacted 4 times by DIBP for additional documents and each time I thought that this might be the final milestone which kept me motivated. Now after seeing the much awaited grant email, I have forgotten about all the hardships and anxiety I faced during the application process
> 
> Guys I need your guidance on what is the next step after receiving the grant email. Please guide me on all the remaining formalities till ticket purchase. I have to make the first entry before 17-Feb-2016


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

You just need to hold on tight.
It will be over soon 



murtza4u said:


> By the way, I started to get worried after reading about a couple of recent grants after 19 and 14 months... Frankly speaking, I don't have capacity to wait for that long. May we all get speedy grants who still waiting for it...


----------



## ZArsh

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Congratulations Akbar


Contrats....

I have also got grant for SA just recently. Now planning to move from Abu Dhabi to Adelaide sometime next year

Which state you got the grant or is it 189visa grant


----------



## kalim kashif

Akbar1234 said:


> Finally, after 1 year 2 months and 8 days of my visa application, Alhamdullilah I have got my visa grant. This was a very challenging period of my life as the level of documentation process that is required for this application was sometimes too exhausting. I had almost lost hope and got busy in my daily routine. I have been contacted 4 times by DIBP for additional documents and each time I thought that this might be the final milestone which kept me motivated. Now after seeing the much awaited grant email, I have forgotten about all the hardships and anxiety I faced during the application process
> 
> Guys I need your guidance on what is the next step after receiving the grant email. Please guide me on all the remaining formalities till ticket purchase. I have to make the first entry before 17-Feb-2016


Congratulations brother!


----------



## Akbar1234

ZArsh said:


> Contrats....
> 
> I have also got grant for SA just recently. Now planning to move from Abu Dhabi to Adelaide sometime next year
> 
> Which state you got the grant or is it 189visa grant


Its 189 visa. I also got my admission in PhD so I intend to join as domestic student. Allhamdullilah, the timing of the grant was critical as I already had to defer my admission once to 1st Jan, 2016. Now I will be able to join the classes as well. I will stay in Brisbane.


----------



## Shah Zaib

Visa applied on 04/11/15. Just wanted some additional info regarding security checks. Do DIBP or their embassy contact the interior ministry of relevant country for verification purposes or use their own sources. Can anyone elaborate the kind of security checks they perform and when do they start these security checks after submission of visa application.


----------



## ZArsh

Akbar1234 said:


> Its 189 visa. I also got my admission in PhD so I intend to join as domestic student. Allhamdullilah, the timing of the grant was critical as I already had to defer my admission once to 1st Jan, 2016. Now I will be able to join the classes as well. I will stay in Brisbane.


Best of luck dear...

I will be in SA planning for next Aug. Anyway, how much one should have savings with family of four. Any idea?

thks


----------



## ZArsh

Shah Zaib said:


> Visa applied on 04/11/15. Just wanted some additional info regarding security checks. Do DIBP or their embassy contact the interior ministry of relevant country for verification purposes or use their own sources. Can anyone elaborate the kind of security checks they perform and when do they start these security checks after submission of visa application.


They have already identified process for security checks which is not known to anyone. They can verify ur PCC perhaps

Dont't worry as mostly verification is seamless process for most of forum members

hope this helps;best of luck


----------



## Hamza77

Shah Zaib said:


> Visa applied on 04/11/15. Just wanted some additional info regarding security checks. Do DIBP or their embassy contact the interior ministry of relevant country for verification purposes or use their own sources. Can anyone elaborate the kind of security checks they perform and when do they start these security checks after submission of visa application.


Not heard before if they directly contact with Interior ministry for verification,but security checks means they verify your employment from your company and sometimes call the applicant for additional information.
Sometimes physical verification at your work place may also take place...
So intimate your Company to be ready and active and provide them whatever they want.


----------



## shez_a

Hamza77 said:


> Not heard before if they directly contact with Interior ministry for verification,but security checks means they verify your employment from your company and sometimes call the applicant for additional information.
> Sometimes physical verification at your work place may also take place...
> So intimate your Company to be ready and active and provide them whatever they want.


i and my company got a call to verify employment, only 1 of the companies though, does this mean that i have been selected for security check?


----------



## kaju

Hamza77 said:


> Not heard before if they directly contact with Interior ministry for verification,but security checks means they verify your employment from your company and sometimes call the applicant for additional information.
> Sometimes physical verification at your work place may also take place...
> So intimate your Company to be ready and active and provide them whatever they want.


Employment verification is very different from security checks, which DIBP give to another government agency to do. You'll normally never know if a security check has been done. 

cheers
kaju


----------



## Sha75

Alhamdulillah received the GOLDEN EMAIL today !! 

My waiting period was 27 days .


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

I am sure you have the shortest wait period among all Pakistaniz.

Congrats  

Go paint the town.



Sha75 said:


> Alhamdulillah received the GOLDEN EMAIL today !!
> 
> My waiting period was 27 days .


----------



## hanali

Sha75 said:


> Alhamdulillah received the GOLDEN EMAIL today !!
> 
> My waiting period was 27 days .


Congrats. You lucky....

Now go and enjoy


----------



## Sha75

Thanks


----------



## Hamza77

shez_a said:


> i and my company got a call to verify employment, only 1 of the companies though, does this mean that i have been selected for security check?


I am also exacting a call for verification but yet I did not receive any call.May be they can call me after some time.By the way mate,can you elaborate the word "security checks"??? I am also worried about it


----------



## saz82

I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!

I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


----------



## Hamza77

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


Here you go mate...
Best of Luck for your future.
Congratulations...
Pray for all of us as well dear


----------



## saz82

Thank you Hamza and best of luck to you!




Hamza77 said:


> Here you go mate...
> Best of Luck for your future.
> Congratulations...
> Pray for all of us as well dear


----------



## Makjuly10

Got the grant letters Alhamdullilah 
Guys its coming very sooooon have faith wish you all speedy grants


----------



## Zorroo

How difficult it is to migrate to Australia on spouse visa, for someone currently working Iraq? 

Do you think an Australian citizen should consider this marriage proposal from Iraq?


----------



## hanali

Makjuly10 said:


> Got the grant letters Alhamdullilah
> Guys its coming very sooooon have faith wish you all speedy grants


Congrats. Wish you success in further settlement.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
Asking on behalf of a pakistani friend, how long are applications from Pak taking these days? He is worried as in the past it has taken over 12months.

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Hamza77

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> Asking on behalf of a pakistani friend, how long are applications from Pak taking these days? He is worried as in the past it has taken over 12months.
> 
> Thanks for your responses.


actually it depends various factors,like,visa subclass,circumstances,credibility of the applicant,security checks,etc....


----------



## Hamza77

I have seen Pakistani applicants who got their grant in 3 months and some others who got their grant in 1.5 years.whenever the case gets complicated,it will surely take much more time,at least 8 months.
Complications are mostly Certificate/Diploma verification,Job verification.


----------



## Ajeet

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> Asking on behalf of a pakistani friend, how long are applications from Pak taking these days? He is worried as in the past it has taken over 12months.
> 
> Thanks for your responses.


Please ask him to contact the CO and politely enquire as to reason for the delay.

The most common reason is delay in background checking. And the more common name is, the more time it takes. And if the name matches with any terrorist name, then it takes a whole lot time to clear that file.


----------



## kaju

bright future said:


> ......And the more common name is, the more time it takes. And if the name matches with any terrorist name, then it takes a whole lot time to clear that file.


Unless you know the methodology of Australia's national security intelligence organisations, it may be better to stop guessing.


----------



## Hamza77

kaju said:


> Unless you know the methodology of Australia's national security intelligence organisations, it may be better to stop guessing.


agree.predicting someone's character with reference of his/her name!!! is there any possibility like this????
Thanks for the intellectual reply Sir.


----------



## Speedbird

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> Asking on behalf of a pakistani friend, how long are applications from Pak taking these days? He is worried as in the past it has taken over 12months.
> 
> Thanks for your responses.


Depends on case to case basis. I got mine in 43 days.


----------



## blue-sunshine

I was going through the immitracker and it looks like there isnt much difference between pak and ind applicants now in terms of processing times. Till last year, however, pak applicants seemed to be taking around 12months.


----------



## Rehan77

*Spouse verification*

Does DIPB verify education and employment of main applicant only or they conduct same caliber verification for spouse as well. Any idea, what documents are needed for spousal visa? and what verification is conducted for spouse?
Please share your experience.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Guys is there a seperate thread or whtsapp group for pak applicants? Thanks


----------



## shafaqat309

Rehan77 said:


> Does DIPB verify education and employment of main applicant only or they conduct same caliber verification for spouse as well. Any idea, what documents are needed for spousal visa? and what verification is conducted for spouse?
> Please share your experience.


they do random verification, no verification in my case, security verification happens for all applicants included in the application.


----------



## rajrajinin

Rehan77 said:


> Does DIPB verify education and employment of main applicant only or they conduct same caliber verification for spouse as well. Any idea, what documents are needed for spousal visa? and what verification is conducted for spouse?
> Please share your experience.


If you are claiming points for Spouse, then verification may happen for your partner too. Else just for main applicant.


----------



## Rehan77

Thanks Shafaqat for your reply.
does security verification include job verification?
My spouse is not in good terms with ex-employer so that might cause issues, that is why I am concerned.


----------



## andreyx108b

Processing times are actually came down for all applicants since beginning of 2015... So yes i agree.


----------



## shafaqat309

Rehan77 said:


> Thanks Shafaqat for your reply.
> does security verification include job verification?
> My spouse is not in good terms with ex-employer so that might cause issues, that is why I am concerned.


for security verification they ask applicants to fill form 80 and provide all education, work, travel related information.
if you are not claiming spouse points then employment verification will not happen.


----------



## bisaha

Hi, I am not claiming any point from job experience so are they make any verified call to my job location. Regards


----------



## tauseef

*Visa grant*

Dear All,

I finally received the GOLDEN EMAIL for my family (Me, Wife and Kid) on 5th December 2015, just a week after I provided my consent to reduce points. After CO contacted me to provide my consent to reduce points, I was in a dilemma whether to provide consent or fight for my rights to seek input as to what resulted in points reduction. After sending multiple emails and calling them, I didn't received any valuable feedback other than that one of my employment episode was not verifiable. They never told me which one. 

As the deadline was near, I prayed to ALLAH and submitted my consent as I did submitted all the plethora of documents as per forum guidelines with utmost honesty. Hanging by a thread for mere 7 sleepless nights, the golden email arrived on early Saturday (5-12-2015) which took all of my family with a surprise. 

Hats-of to all those who helped me over this forum from the start of EOI, IELTS on the way to NSW, 190 VISA application process/documents and finally for when points reduction email was sent. 

This forum is just a blessing and I strongly believe that digital content available over this forum is awesome and it really helps to answer your queries in detail and you will never need any agent to file your case if you follow their guidelines religiously.

In the end, I would like the senior members to point me towards latest preparation threads that can ease the process of relocation including accommodation, transport, driving license, job search, socializing, mandatory things to bring from homeland etc.


----------



## Makjuly10

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the GOLDEN EMAIL for my family (Me, Wife and Kid) on 5th December 2015, just a week after I provided my consent to reduce points. After CO contacted me to provide my consent to reduce points, I was in a dilemma whether to provide consent or fight for my rights to seek input as to what resulted in points reduction. After sending multiple emails and calling them, I didn't received any valuable feedback other than that one of my employment episode was not verifiable. They never told me which one.
> 
> As the deadline was near, I prayed to ALLAH and submitted my consent as I did submitted all the plethora of documents as per forum guidelines with utmost honesty. Hanging by a thread for mere 7 sleepless nights, the golden email arrived on early Saturday (5-12-2015) which took all of my family with a surprise.
> 
> Hats-of to all those who helped me over this forum from the start of EOI, IELTS on the way to NSW, 190 VISA application process/documents and finally for when points reduction email was sent.
> 
> This forum is just a blessing and I strongly believe that digital content available over this forum is awesome and it really helps to answer your queries in detail and you will never need any agent to file your case if you follow their guidelines religiously.
> 
> In the end, I would like the senior members to point me towards latest preparation threads that can ease the process of relocation including accommodation, transport, driving license, job search, socializing, mandatory things to bring from homeland etc.



Hi Tauseef,

Many Congrats!
when are you planning to move?


----------



## tauseef

Makjuly10 said:


> Hi Tauseef,
> 
> Many Congrats!
> when are you planning to move?


Hi MakJuly10,

I have many things to take care of before I can plan a specific date, I am targeting end of Feb'16

What about you? You can ping me your details over private message channel


----------



## JaanKhan(261313)

Congratulations Tauseef 



tauseef said:


> Hi MakJuly10,
> 
> I have many things to take care of before I can plan a specific date, I am targeting end of Feb'16
> 
> What about you? You can ping me your details over private message channel


----------



## Hamza77

tauseef best of luck for your future..


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the GOLDEN EMAIL for my family (Me, Wife and Kid) on 5th December 2015, just a week after I provided my consent to reduce points. After CO contacted me to provide my consent to reduce points, I was in a dilemma whether to provide consent or fight for my rights to seek input as to what resulted in points reduction. After sending multiple emails and calling them, I didn't received any valuable feedback other than that one of my employment episode was not verifiable. They never told me which one.
> 
> As the deadline was near, I prayed to ALLAH and submitted my consent as I did submitted all the plethora of documents as per forum guidelines with utmost honesty. Hanging by a thread for mere 7 sleepless nights, the golden email arrived on early Saturday (5-12-2015) which took all of my family with a surprise.
> 
> Hats-of to all those who helped me over this forum from the start of EOI, IELTS on the way to NSW, 190 VISA application process/documents and finally for when points reduction email was sent.
> 
> This forum is just a blessing and I strongly believe that digital content available over this forum is awesome and it really helps to answer your queries in detail and you will never need any agent to file your case if you follow their guidelines religiously.
> 
> In the end, I would like the senior members to point me towards latest preparation threads that can ease the process of relocation including accommodation, transport, driving license, job search, socializing, mandatory things to bring from homeland etc.


Best of luck touseef, have a great future ahead.


----------



## oziaspirant

Hi mate..

I am residing in saudi Arabia as well. I am about to lodge my EOI.. ned some suggestion from you. Could you provide me your contact details.
Thanks


----------



## oziaspirant

Hi mate.
I am in Saudi Arabia as well. About to open my EOI. need your siggestion on it. can I have your contact.
Thanks


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guys,

1) Once you are granted a PR visa, how soon you can apply the visit visa for your family?
2) Whats the expense and procedure of the visit visa for your spouse or parents ?
3) how much duration it takes for the visa grant ?
4) Fees?
5) How much amount one has to show as a security money for an individual applicant ?
6) Any other aspects/conditions which need to known before applying ?


----------



## blue-sunshine

shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 1) Once you are granted a PR visa, how soon you can apply the visit visa for your family?
> 2) Whats the expense and procedure of the visit visa for your spouse or parents ?
> 3) how much duration it takes for the visa grant ?
> 4) Fees?
> 5) How much amount one has to show as a security money for an individual applicant ?
> 6) Any other aspects/conditions which need to known before applying ?


Hi mate
Just wanted to ask if you know why your application took so long to process?

Cheers


----------



## shah-sawar

blue-sunshine said:


> Hi mate
> Just wanted to ask if you know why your application took so long to process?
> 
> Cheers


Mates my timeline is somewhat normal as a Pakistani applicant. Although I have seen some Pakistanis getting their grant quick succession.

Possible reason for delay would be.

-My application went to SC.
- Job Verification check


----------



## blue-sunshine

shah-sawar said:


> Mates my timeline is somewhat normal as a Pakistani applicant. Although I have seen some Pakistanis getting their grant quick succession.
> 
> Possible reason for delay would be.
> 
> -My application went to SC.
> - Job Verification check


Ah I see. how do you know your application went for security checks?


----------



## shah-sawar

blue-sunshine said:


> Ah I see. how do you know your application went for security checks?


I called them.


----------



## usmansshaikh

shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 1) Once you are granted a PR visa, how soon you can apply the visit visa for your family?
> 2) Whats the expense and procedure of the visit visa for your spouse or parents ?
> 3) how much duration it takes for the visa grant ?
> 4) Fees?
> 5) How much amount one has to show as a security money for an individual applicant ?
> 6) Any other aspects/conditions which need to known before applying ?




Hi mate, any idea if current employment verification was done for your case?


----------



## shah-sawar

usmansshaikh said:


> Hi mate, any idea if current employment verification was done for your case?



Yes. My employer told me about it.


----------



## naveedahmed1983

shah-sawar said:


> Yes. My employer told me about it.


Shah-sawar, so if they call your employer does it mean it that your application to SC. Any idea what happen in SC? Also what is your location of PCC... I heared almost everyone whose PCC is from KP, Pakistan goes into SC.


----------



## Unswer

murtza4u said:


> Today I got two emails, one from "[email protected]" with a PDF saying "Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing"
> 
> Second email from [email protected] saying "Correspondence relating to your ImmiAccount transaction has been sent. Do not reply to this message."
> 
> Neither they requested anything as I think I have submitted all the docs required, nor they issued any decision. Please guide if someone faced/heard such situation. I heard if it is a direct grant then the grant email comes soon after a assessment starts. What should I expect now. If they haven't issue the direct grant, does it mean my case will be sent for ESC?
> 
> Please guide?
> 
> My CO is from GSM Adelaide, Team 2.


Hi mate, I also received an email (IMMI Assessment Commence.pdf) saying "Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing".

This email is neither a direct grant nor additional docs required.

Actually before this email came,I have uploaded everything including Form 80 &1221, CV and Medicals. And I have no working experience to claim in my case.

I am worried about my current status. Do you think is any problem of PR assessment?:confused2:


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Unswer said:


> Hi mate, I also received an email (IMMI Assessment Commence.pdf) saying "Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing".
> 
> This email is neither a direct grant nor additional docs required.
> 
> Actually before this email came,I have uploaded everything including Form 80 &1221, CV and Medicals. And I have no working experience to claim in my case.
> 
> I am worried about my current status. Do you think is any problem of PR assessment?:confused2:


Seems to me that they're just being courteous and updating you.
If I were you, I'd look on it as a nicety. They didn't contact me until my direct grant: so it's possible I only didn't receive the same email as you because they granted it on the same day.

We don't know why you got it, is the simple answer. So, in cases like this, perhaps the path of least resistance (and negative thinking!) is the best one: they just wanted to be nice.

Fingers crossed for you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Unswer

ScotDownUnder said:


> Seems to me that they're just being courteous and updating you.
> If I were you, I'd look on it as a nicety. They didn't contact me until my direct grant: so it's possible I only didn't receive the same email as you because they granted it on the same day.
> 
> We don't know why you got it, is the simple answer. So, in cases like this, perhaps the path of least resistance (and negative thinking!) is the best one: they just wanted to be nice.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you. :fingerscrossed:


Thank you so much for your reply, mate. I found another link appeared below 'view health assessment' in my ImmiAccount, and Form 1221 was required but this form has actually been uploaded beforehand. I don't know why this situation happened. The status of my application is still 'Application Received'.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Unswer said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, mate. I found another link appeared below 'view health assessment' in my ImmiAccount, and Form 1221 was required but this form has actually been uploaded beforehand. I don't know why this situation happened. The status of my application is still 'Application Received'.


If that's confusing you, no harm in sending a short, polite, friendly email to the contact team you received your email from and asking if you need to do anything regarding form 1221. Just explain you uploaded it already and want to make sure you can do all you can to help them make a decision on your case.

Keep smiling. Don't panic. DIBP only want to keep out those who don't hit criteria and don't tell the truth. They're on your side, not against it!


----------



## Akbar1234

Hi guys. I am on PR in Australia and intend to bring my wife to Australia. She is a fresh MBBS doctor. I have a few queries:

1) Which visa do you guys suggest I should use to move her to australia. 

2) How much overseas experience is required to find a supervised training in australia? 

3) Should I encourage her to complete her house job first and then move to Australia? 

4) As you are aware, that she will need to give AMC too. So what visa should I use to bring her to Australia keeping in view that she will be a spouse of PR. 

Need your guidance guys. I am an engineer and dont know much about medical processes. Your guidance will be highly appreciated. I am looking for the best and cheapest route to bring her to australia.

BR,
Akbar


----------



## Waqarali20005

Akbar1234 said:


> Hi guys. I am on PR in Australia and intend to bring my wife to Australia. She is a fresh MBBS doctor. I have a few queries:
> 
> 1) Which visa do you guys suggest I should use to move her to australia.
> 
> 2) How much overseas experience is required to find a supervised training in australia?
> 
> 3) Should I encourage her to complete her house job first and then move to Australia?
> 
> 4) As you are aware, that she will need to give AMC too. So what visa should I use to bring her to Australia keeping in view that she will be a spouse of PR.
> 
> Need your guidance guys. I am an engineer and dont know much about medical processes. Your guidance will be highly appreciated. I am looking for the best and cheapest route to bring her to australia.
> 
> BR,
> Akbar



use standard spouse visa for PR Holders.... visit visa is not gonna work... she can always complete her studies as she will also be a Permanent resident of Australia...


----------



## bym007

JohnRucker said:


> do other people facing the same problem...


Which problem my friend ?


----------



## hamad35

Hamza77 said:


> agree.predicting someone's character with reference of his/her name!!! is there any possibility like this????
> Thanks for the intellectual reply Sir.


Dear Mates,

Good Morning .

I have applied for ACS Skill Asessment Dated: 19-1-215. I am Senior IT Officer since 2007 Till Date and i have scored 203 in my CAE Exam ( Overall 8 Bands ). My Qualification is MBA and I am 35 years old.

Any candidate from Pakistan, who has applied on the same Date as of mine . Just wanted to know how much time ACS takes nowadays to issue a Positive Skill Assessment . I will appreciate if i am replied .


----------



## naveedahmed1983

hamad35 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Good Morning .
> 
> I have applied for ACS Skill Asessment Dated: 19-1-215. I am Senior IT Officer since 2007 Till Date and i have scored 203 in my CAE Exam ( Overall 8 Bands ). My Qualification is MBA and I am 35 years old.
> 
> Any candidate from Pakistan, who has applied on the same Date as of mine . Just wanted to know how much time ACS takes nowadays to issue a Positive Skill Assessment . I will appreciate if i am replied .


It is usually 4-12 working days....


----------



## bym007

hamad35 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Good Morning .
> 
> I have applied for ACS Skill Asessment Dated: 19-1-215. I am Senior IT Officer since 2007 Till Date and i have scored 203 in my CAE Exam ( Overall 8 Bands ). My Qualification is MBA and I am 35 years old.
> 
> Any candidate from Pakistan, who has applied on the same Date as of mine . Just wanted to know how much time ACS takes nowadays to issue a Positive Skill Assessment . I will appreciate if i am replied .



Did you check out the Visa Tracker ?
While you are there, add your details too!

Linky.


----------



## Rabbahs

Hi Guys,

I just contacted my previous employers and asked them if DIBP has contacted them, both of them told me NO.


----------



## hamad35

naveedahmed1983 said:


> It is usually 4-12 working days....


.


Well , Wish to get my Result in 12 days as well. Thanks for yours reply .


Really appreciate.


----------



## Akbar1234

*My Visa 189 Story*

Guys this was my struggle for 189 visa. This is just to emphasize the need of front loading all documents at the start and properly. As this was not so in my case therefore my complete visa process took about 14 months. But this is also to give you guys hope that if its taking long then you should be patient  .

8-May-2014: EA document submission; 
23-Jul-2014: +ive EA assessment; 
21-Aug-2014: +ive assessment letter received; 
22-Aug-2014: EOI submitted; 
8-Sep-14: Received Invitation to apply; 
9-Sep-14: Visa Application lodged; 
29-Sep-14: Medical and Supporting documents uploaded;
6-Nov-14: CO assigned; 
11-Nov-14: First Additional document submission; 
28-May-15: Second Additional Documents requested; 
5-Jun-15: Requested documents submitted; 
20-July-15: Third additional documents requested; 
28-Jul-15: Requested documents submitted; 
28-Sep-15: CO requests for Polio Clearance Certificate; 
29-Sep-15: PCC submitted; 
17-Nov-15: Visa Granted; :second:
17-Dec-15: Moved to Brisbane lane:


----------



## Romrio

Akbar1234 said:


> Guys this was my struggle for 189 visa. This is just to emphasize the need of front loading all documents at the start and properly. As this was not so in my case therefore my complete visa process took about 14 months. But this is also to give you guys hope that if its taking long then you should be patient  .
> 
> 8-May-2014: EA document submission;
> 23-Jul-2014: +ive EA assessment;
> 21-Aug-2014: +ive assessment letter received;
> 22-Aug-2014: EOI submitted;
> 8-Sep-14: Received Invitation to apply;
> 9-Sep-14: Visa Application lodged;
> 29-Sep-14: Medical and Supporting documents uploaded;
> 6-Nov-14: CO assigned;
> 11-Nov-14: First Additional document submission;
> 28-May-15: Second Additional Documents requested;
> 5-Jun-15: Requested documents submitted;
> 20-July-15: Third additional documents requested;
> 28-Jul-15: Requested documents submitted;
> 28-Sep-15: CO requests for Polio Clearance Certificate;
> 29-Sep-15: PCC submitted;
> 17-Nov-15: Visa Granted; :second:
> 17-Dec-15: Moved to Brisbane lane:


It would really help if you explained what supporting documents you uploaded soon after lodging visa and what additional documents were requested from you in three separate batches?


----------



## cozmopravesh

Akbar1234 said:


> Guys this was my struggle for 189 visa. This is just to emphasize the need of front loading all documents at the start and properly. As this was not so in my case therefore my complete visa process took about 14 months. But this is also to give you guys hope that if its taking long then you should be patient  .
> 
> 8-May-2014: EA document submission;
> 23-Jul-2014: +ive EA assessment;
> 21-Aug-2014: +ive assessment letter received;
> 22-Aug-2014: EOI submitted;
> 8-Sep-14: Received Invitation to apply;
> 9-Sep-14: Visa Application lodged;
> 29-Sep-14: Medical and Supporting documents uploaded;
> 6-Nov-14: CO assigned;
> 11-Nov-14: First Additional document submission;
> 28-May-15: Second Additional Documents requested;
> 5-Jun-15: Requested documents submitted;
> 20-July-15: Third additional documents requested;
> 28-Jul-15: Requested documents submitted;
> 28-Sep-15: CO requests for Polio Clearance Certificate;
> 29-Sep-15: PCC submitted;
> 17-Nov-15: Visa Granted; :second:
> 17-Dec-15: Moved to Brisbane lane:


Hats OFF to your patience Akbar.

I wonder why they requested documents in 3 separate requests and what they requested?


----------



## Akbar1234

Romrio said:


> It would really help if you explained what supporting documents you uploaded soon after lodging visa and what additional documents were requested from you in three separate batches?


Well my police clearance certificate didnot have my complete stay of 10 years for the first submission. so I had to resubmit it. This was my mistake i admit it. Then after the first submission, I was contacted after 7-8 months. so they assumed that my information status must be updated. Therefore i was asked for revised form 80, form 1221. After some time they again contacted me for my updated cv. Finally i was contacted by the dibp for submission of polio clearance certificate after which i received the grant. 

As per my analysis, I can assume that the delay could have been avoided if I didnt make the mistake of Police certificate and would have regularly uploaded 1022 as per each of my change of status so they would not require a new form 80. Then Polio clearance certificate should also be front load to save time. This is my experience. I hope u guys learn from my mistakes. But thankfully I got the reward in the end.


----------



## bym007

Akbar1234 said:


> Guys this was my struggle for 189 visa. This is just to emphasize the need of front loading all documents at the start and properly. As this was not so in my case therefore my complete visa process took about 14 months. But this is also to give you guys hope that if its taking long then you should be patient  .
> 
> 8-May-2014: EA document submission;
> 23-Jul-2014: +ive EA assessment;
> 21-Aug-2014: +ive assessment letter received;
> 22-Aug-2014: EOI submitted;
> 8-Sep-14: Received Invitation to apply;
> 9-Sep-14: Visa Application lodged;
> 29-Sep-14: Medical and Supporting documents uploaded;
> 6-Nov-14: CO assigned;
> 11-Nov-14: First Additional document submission;
> 28-May-15: Second Additional Documents requested;
> 5-Jun-15: Requested documents submitted;
> 20-July-15: Third additional documents requested;
> 28-Jul-15: Requested documents submitted;
> 28-Sep-15: CO requests for Polio Clearance Certificate;
> 29-Sep-15: PCC submitted;
> 17-Nov-15: Visa Granted; :second:
> 17-Dec-15: Moved to Brisbane lane:


Not so bad, as you got the fruit in the end! Good luck in down under.


----------



## hamad35

hamad35 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Well , Wish to get my Result in 12 days as well. Thanks for yours reply .
> 
> 
> Really appreciate.


Dear All,

Hope you guys will be in best of your Health. 

My ACS skill Assessment process has been moved from Stage 1 to Stage 4( With Assessor) and my Case Officer is Miss Claudia. Will you guys please tell me , How long it will take any further and is there anyone who is also having 0r had his case with Miss.Claudia Case Officer.

I will be highly obliged , if being replied.

Education: MBA FINANCE
Experience: IT Officer since August 2000 till Present.
Anzsco Code: Software Engineer

Please let me know , How long my process will take now to come to an end.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

hamad35 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Hope you guys will be in best of your Health.
> 
> My ACS skill Assessment process has been moved from Stage 1 to Stage 4( With Assessor) and my Case Officer is Miss Claudia. Will you guys please tell me , How long it will take any further and is there anyone who is also having 0r had his case with Miss.Claudia Case Officer.
> 
> I will be highly obliged , if being replied.
> 
> Education: MBA FINANCE
> Experience: IT Officer since August 2000 till Present.
> Anzsco Code: Software Engineer
> 
> Please let me know , How long my process will take now to come to an end.


It will take as long as it takes. Only the ACS can give you an accurate answer to this.


----------



## hamad35

ScotDownUnder said:


> It will take as long as it takes. Only the ACS can give you an accurate answer to this.


Thanks mate for yours feedback.You are absolutely right , but there might be some one who is having his or her positive assessment while going through Stage 4. So kindly any one have any idea of stage 4 to stage 5


----------



## hamad35

hamad35 said:


> Thanks mate for yours


----------



## hamad35

QUOTE=ScotDownUnder;9378274]It will take as long as it takes. Only the ACS can give you an accurate answer to this.[/QUOTE]


----------



## usmansshaikh

hamad35 said:


> Thanks mate for yours feedback.You are absolutely right , but there might be some one who is having his or her positive assessment while going through Stage 4. So kindly any one have any idea of stage 4 to stage 5



@ hamad, depends on case to case and how straightforward your documents are I believe.

It took 1 day for mine to go from stage 4 to 5.


----------



## hamad35

Dear All,

Hope you guys will be in best of your Health.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi

ali_jaff said:


> I am not sure if there is any detail to it. Anyways after I uploaded all my docs I got this letter from CO saying that there will be delay to process your application as I have been put in Sec Check which takes app 12 months to complete. However a friend of mine who apllied in some other category in Feb last year just got his security clearence last month after almost 18 months.
> 
> So I think all 189ers should also expect security check clearence after 12 to 18 months.
> 
> 
> I have a problem I am manager in a company and i want to apply for TRA body to asess my qualification and experience against 323214 metal machinist first class. do i show off my designation as a manager


----------



## usmansshaikh

not every applicant goes through a security check..i completed my process in 8 months out which I put my application on hold for 5 months so practically it took 3 months from visa lodging to getting the grant...but i guess i was one of the lucky ones...


----------



## girlaussie

Does Pakistani Police Authority issue National Police Clearance Certificate? I am not aware of "National" thing from Pakistan. Can someone please advice.

Thanks,

Girl Aussie


----------



## usmansshaikh

girlaussie said:


> Does Pakistani Police Authority issue National Police Clearance Certificate? I am not aware of "National" thing from Pakistan. Can someone please advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Girl Aussie


Nope...its a district wise police clearance certificate, i lived in 2 different districts/cities and had to get to separate police clearances, similarly my wife had lived in another city before marriage and we had to get a police clearance for her from that 3rd city as well


----------



## girlaussie

Thank you for all your help.

Girl Aussie



usmansshaikh said:


> Nope...its a district wise police clearance certificate, i lived in 2 different districts/cities and had to get to separate police clearances, similarly my wife had lived in another city before marriage and we had to get a police clearance for her from that 3rd city as well


----------



## shabdullah

Akbar1234 said:


> Well my police clearance certificate didnot have my complete stay of 10 years for the first submission. so I had to resubmit it. This was my mistake i admit it. Then after the first submission, I was contacted after 7-8 months. so they assumed that my information status must be updated. Therefore i was asked for revised form 80, form 1221. After some time they again contacted me for my updated cv. Finally i was contacted by the dibp for submission of polio clearance certificate after which i received the grant.
> 
> As per my analysis, I can assume that the delay could have been avoided if I didnt make the mistake of Police certificate and would have regularly uploaded 1022 as per each of my change of status so they would not require a new form 80. Then Polio clearance certificate should also be front load to save time. This is my experience. I hope u guys learn from my mistakes. But thankfully I got the reward in the end.


Akbar! just wanted to confirm about the polio certificate, does it have to be attested from anywhere like ministry of foreign affairs. Or the certificate given by the hospital can be provided directly?


----------



## usmansshaikh

shabdullah said:


> Akbar! just wanted to confirm about the polio certificate, does it have to be attested from anywhere like ministry of foreign affairs. Or the certificate given by the hospital can be provided directly?


No attestation required. Just color scan and upload the yellow polio card from any govt hospital..


----------



## jtp2015

shabdullah said:


> Akbar! just wanted to confirm about the polio certificate, does it have to be attested from anywhere like ministry of foreign affairs. Or the certificate given by the hospital can be provided directly?


The certificate from hospital is enough and it does not need to be attested.


----------



## Makjuly10

Do you get any child allowance if you are unemployed in australia??


----------



## Inspiration

hussey14 said:


> Wilcare is the best option near faisal town (model town extension)
> call them now and you will be given a date within one week. medical will be finalized and sent to dibp within 3 4 days. expenditure will be 8700 pkr per person(without vaccinations). I m done with my medicals last month.
> 
> regards


how was ur experience with wilcare ?


----------



## Inspiration

dear all,

please share your experience with Wilcare Lahore for the medicals ? Can we trust them with their reports ?


----------



## wasim.yousaf

do not need to go with wilcare.
try IOM. it is trusted and very smooth operation. just take appointment on email. and arrive on time. it also less expansive than wilcare.


----------



## BOLT

Makjuly10 said:


> Do you get any child allowance if you are unemployed in australia??


Greetings everyone. Visiting here after a long time to see if I can help anyone.

Yes, following benefits starts immediately once registered with Centrelink

1. Family Tax Benefits A & B if you have school going kids. These can be disbursed to your account every fortnight or yearly based on your preference. (approx A$600 per kid)

2. Payments for 'back to school' before start of school term. (approx A$300 per kid)

3. Dental care (Sum of A$1000 per kid for two years)

hope this helps.

Please post your relevant questions, should you have any. I will be visiting forum for next 2-3 days and will try to reply.


----------



## myja

I m travelling with my six months pregnant wife. I already have health insurance and other formalities completed on my previous visit. Will I be able to get booking for baby delivery with a hospital or Will I have to bear the cost privately?


----------



## babajani

BOLT said:


> Greetings everyone. Visiting here after a long time to see if I can help anyone.
> 
> Yes, following benefits starts immediately once registered with Centrelink
> 
> 1. Family Tax Benefits A & B if you have school going kids. These can be disbursed to your account every fortnight or yearly based on your preference. (approx A$600 per kid)
> 
> 2. Payments for 'back to school' before start of school term. (approx A$300 per kid)
> 
> 3. Dental care (Sum of A$1000 per kid for two years)
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> Please post your relevant questions, should you have any. I will be visiting forum for next 2-3 days and will try to reply.


Hi Bolt

I wish it was 600 per child but its not like that.

If one child it would be around 300 and add 150 for additional children.

If renting , then add rent assistance of around 150/fortnight.
So if you have one child and renting a house you would get around 480/fortnight.
For two the payment would be around 650. 

For details go to humanservices website and look at family tax benefits.
Regards


----------



## girlaussie

Just to correct: This is all Income Tested, and its not $600 per fortnight each child. 

Maximum For Family Tax Benefit A : 

0-12 years of age $179.76 
13-19 years of age $233.94

Maximum For Family Tax Benefit B: 

under 5 years of age $152.88 
5-18 years of age $106.82

For further info, please check human services website: 

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/services/centrelink/family-tax-benefit

Girl Aussie 



BOLT said:


> 1. Family Tax Benefits A & B if you have school going kids. These can be disbursed to your account every fortnight or yearly based on your preference. (approx A$600 per kid)
> 
> 2. Payments for 'back to school' before start of school term. (approx A$300 per kid)
> 
> 3. Dental care (Sum of A$1000 per kid for two years)
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> Please post your relevant questions, should you have any. I will be visiting forum for next 2-3 days and will try to reply.


----------



## girlaussie

If you both have PR then medical including delivery is covered by Medicare for all Public hospitals. There are, ofcourse, few out of pocket expenses like Ultra Sound cost etc which you have to bear. If you wish to register your wife with the Public hospital then you have to make a move fairly quickly as it may take time to get registered with your local hospital. 

Girl Aussie



myja said:


> I m travelling with my six months pregnant wife. I already have health insurance and other formalities completed on my previous visit. Will I be able to get booking for baby delivery with a hospital or Will I have to bear the cost privately?


----------



## BOLT

Thanks for clarifications but I did not mention 'per fortnight' but I do acknowledge that I missed to write 'monthly basis' as well. I am sure you also mean these amounts as 'per fortnight' while you have not mentioned. moreover I wrote it APPROX to give a quick rough idea. 

So when you add up your posted amounts, these are more than what I mentioned. Also we are not including details like rent assistance, low income benefits on utilities, health card benefits etc. I think these details are too premature for people who are waiting for their PR to get approved.

cheers!




girlaussie said:


> Just to correct: This is all Income Tested, and its not $600 per fortnight each child.
> 
> Maximum For Family Tax Benefit A :
> 
> 0-12 years of age $179.76
> 13-19 years of age $233.94
> 
> Maximum For Family Tax Benefit B:
> 
> under 5 years of age $152.88
> 5-18 years of age $106.82
> 
> For further info, please check human services website:
> 
> https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/services/centrelink/family-tax-benefit
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## ZwIzH

BOLT said:


> Thanks for clarifications but I did not mention 'per fortnight' but I do acknowledge that I missed to write 'monthly basis' as well. I am sure you also mean these amounts as 'per fortnight' while you have not mentioned. moreover I wrote it APPROX to give a quick rough idea.
> 
> So when you add up your posted amounts, these are more than what I mentioned. Also we are not including details like rent assistance, low income benefits on utilities, health card benefits etc. I think these details are too premature for people who are waiting for their PR to get approved.
> 
> cheers!


Hi, what is the average cost for a family of 2 kids , I mean normal life until one get a job.
Thanks


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guys,
Just a quick question, do we need Polio vaccination certificate again when we travel to Oz. I have submitted my Polio vaccination certificate 8 months ago when my PR process was in progress.


----------



## girlaussie

Of course these are "fortnightly payments" as it goes without saying. 

I don't know if you 'Ve actually experienced Centrelink yet but the approx amount one can get for 1 child is no more than $300-360 per fortnight + $100-120 Rent Assistance/fortnight (again it all depends on other factors), energy supplements are already included in this allowance. Surely one can't meet all household expense from this allowance atleast so should not be relying on them. Even if they over-paid then at the end of financial year you have to pay them back so it's all complicated. 

Girl Aussie



BOLT said:


> Thanks for clarifications but I did not mention 'per fortnight' but I do acknowledge that I missed to write 'monthly basis' as well. I am sure you also mean these amounts as 'per fortnight' while you have not mentioned. moreover I wrote it APPROX to give a quick rough idea.
> 
> So when you add up your posted amounts, these are more than what I mentioned. Also we are not including details like rent assistance, low income benefits on utilities, health card benefits etc. I think these details are too premature for people who are waiting for their PR to get approved.
> 
> cheers!


----------



## girlaussie

Depends which city/suburb you plan to live? Roughly you would need minimum $4-5000 if your kids are under 5 years. This includes rent, grocery, transport, bills etc.

Girl Aussie



ZwIzH said:


> Hi, what is the average cost for a family of 2 kids , I mean normal life until one get a job.
> Thanks


----------



## Leo1986

myja said:


> I m travelling with my six months pregnant wife. I already have health insurance and other formalities completed on my previous visit. Will I be able to get booking for baby delivery with a hospital or Will I have to bear the cost privately?



6 month is fine , but do all the following very fast 
1- next day you arrive go to centerlink and obtain medicare paper ( bring with you grant letter and copies of your passports ) 
2- same day call any GP near to you and book the earliest appointment available 
3- explain to the GP your case , they will send to the hospital your papers and try to book you in 
4- you will get by mail your next appointment in the hospital and ID Number 
5- attend that appointment in the hospital and bring some previous ultra-sound images 
6- chose directly to complete the whole process with the hospital 
7- you will pay nothing 
8- best wishes


----------



## shah-sawar

Does anybody have an ans for this ?
===========================
Hi guys,
Just a quick question, do we need Polio vaccination certificate again when we travel to Oz. I have submitted my Polio vaccination certificate 8 months ago when my PR process was in progress.


----------



## girlaussie

You can clarify this by calling Australian Embassy in Islamabad, they should be able to advice you. 

Girl Aussie



shah-sawar said:


> Does anybody have an ans for this ?
> ===========================
> Hi guys,
> Just a quick question, do we need Polio vaccination certificate again when we travel to Oz. I have submitted my Polio vaccination certificate 8 months ago when my PR process was in progress.


----------



## SqOats

shah-sawar said:


> Does anybody have an ans for this ?
> ===========================
> Hi guys,
> Just a quick question, do we need Polio vaccination certificate again when we travel to Oz. I have submitted my Polio vaccination certificate 8 months ago when my PR process was in progress.


It surely is not a big issue as you can easily get oral polio vaccination from all international airports and get the yellow card right away. So, incase you are doubtful, get the vaccination at the airport and keep the yellow card with you just in case.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

shah-sawar said:


> Does anybody have an ans for this ?
> ===========================
> Hi guys,
> Just a quick question, do we need Polio vaccination certificate again when we travel to Oz. I have submitted my Polio vaccination certificate 8 months ago when my PR process was in progress.


polio vaccination card is valid for one year. if you move after one year of card day then you have to get iy agian


----------



## raspberry_0707

Hi! Are there any applicants here from 2015 who are still waiting for their visa?


----------



## BOLT

Sorry for late reply.

'Normal' is quite a qualitative word. It is really quite diverse. anyway, you can live in Sydney outer/economical suburbs with 4-5K AUD. I am sure you will start getting A$1250/month APPROX with two school going kids till you get a reasonable job.






ZwIzH said:


> Hi, what is the average cost for a family of 2 kids , I mean normal life until one get a job.
> Thanks


----------



## BOLT

I have practical experience of Centrelink and was getting these amounts but did I say anywhere that one CAN meet household expenses from these amounts???

btw amounts you are mentioning now are more than what I 'approximately' said.

The best part is that you are here on the forum and consistently helping others.




girlaussie said:


> Of course these are "fortnightly payments" as it goes without saying.
> 
> I don't know if you 'Ve actually experienced Centrelink yet but the approx amount one can get for 1 child is no more than $300-360 per fortnight + $100-120 Rent Assistance/fortnight (again it all depends on other factors), energy supplements are already included in this allowance. Surely one can't meet all household expense from this allowance atleast so should not be relying on them. Even if they over-paid then at the end of financial year you have to pay them back so it's all complicated.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## NxtDesAus

raspberry_0707 said:


> Hi! Are there any applicants here from 2015 who are still waiting for their visa?


 me.. And there are a lot!


----------



## raspberry_0707

Thanks and good luck to all of us. 

My husband is Syrian, and our application is under External Security Check. We are waiting for more than 10 months now.




NxtDesAus said:


> me.. And there are a lot!


----------



## uttara

I am sharing my timeline here


----------



## amer77

raspberry_0707 said:


> Thanks and good luck to all of us.
> 
> My husband is Syrian, and our application is under External Security Check. We are waiting for more than 10 months now.


the external check itself toke me 6 months . be passion it will come 
Australia is worthing to wait for


----------



## uttara

raspberry_0707 said:


> Hi! Are there any applicants here from 2015 who are still waiting for their visa?


I am July 2015 applicant


----------



## nightcrawler

uttara said:


> I am July 2015 applicant


I am July 6th .. Still waiting


----------



## Rabbahs

Just calculated 208 days


----------



## raspberry_0707

We applied May 21, 2015, and we've been waiting for over a year now. I already submitted a complaint to IGIS. They will finish their review in 2-4 weeks.


----------



## sharif444

raspberry_0707 said:


> We applied May 21, 2015, and we've been waiting for over a year now. I already submitted a complaint to IGIS. They will finish their review in 2-4 weeks.


I also applied 11th July 2015 and still waiting, dont know what to do. If you got any update let us know about it.


----------



## raspberry_0707

Hi! IGIS already replied and they said that there is no unexplained delay or irregularity in our visa application, but they didn't tell us the reason why it is more than 1 year since we applied and still has no result.

I believe that the reason is they are busy with the end of the year paper works and they are understaff, but they don't want to tell that reason.

Don't think about it for now and just wait the new financial year to open on July 1.


----------



## Tenochitlan

raspberry_0707 said:


> Hi! IGIS already replied and they said that there is no unexplained delay or irregularity in our visa application, but they didn't tell us the reason why it is more than 1 year since we applied and still has no result.
> 
> I believe that the reason is they are busy with the end of the year paper works and they are understaff, but they don't want to tell that reason.
> 
> Don't think about it for now and just wait the new financial year to open on July 1.


Actually, two guys from another forum have recently (1-2 weeks) reported the same reply by IGIS. Their timelines are almost like yours.

What is the date of your PCC and Meds?

I suppose there are two type of dates are taken to consideration when it is near the year of waiting. The first is, of course, the lodgement date, but the second is PCC/Meds. If they are at the verge of expiration this can be the new milestone of expecting the grand as usually the dates are later than the lodgement.


----------



## raspberry_0707

2 PCCs of my husband already expired. 2 out of 3 PCCs of mine recently expired as well, and the other one will expire at the end of this month. It's very tedious to get PCCs from countries you previously lived, so it's really frustrating when they delay the visa grants without clear explanations. Our medical exams will expire next month too.


----------



## Rabbahs

raspberry_0707 said:


> 2 PCCs of my husband already expired. 2 out of 3 PCCs of mine recently expired as well, and the other one will expire at the end of this month. It's very tedious to get PCCs from countries you previously lived, so it's really frustrating when they delay the visa grants without clear explanations. Our medical exams will expire next month too.


I hope they will not going to ask you the new PCC for coutries where lived, but never visited after submitting the last PCC. 
What I know that they can ask you to do the medical again, but when they ask it, it means that grant is near.

I know three of my friend, two Pakistanis and one Lebanese, it took 14 months to get the grant.

For me its also over six months.

Do update your myimmitracker plz

wish you all the best !


----------



## Tenochitlan

raspberry_0707 said:


> ...2 out of 3 PCCs of mine recently expired as well, and the other one will expire at the end of this month. <...> Our medical exams will expire next month too.


So, hopefully, you will get your grant before August. The IED will be +3 months. I know a couple of cases with similar timelines.


----------



## raspberry_0707

If they will not ask us to redo the PCC and Medical Exam, because if they do, we would be delayed for another 1-2 months to gather all the requirements for application of PCCs and the processing time.


----------



## samy25

Hi all,

its been long i visited the forum.. i am planning to read all the forum but just to skim info.. is there any point change system for 189 or 190 visa.. as i am going to apply my brother visa for business analyst .. so need to know if any change occur from last year to know? 
appreciate the response.


----------



## MK4

*External check process*

Hello,

I lodged my 189 visa in Jan this year. My CO contacted me a few weeks after that and asked for some documents. I submitted all of them except 1 PCC document which i was facing some difficulties in getting it. Finally after 3 months i managed to get it and will submit it by email tomorrow.

I am originally from a high risk country and most likely my application will have to go thru the external checks. Do you think the CO already initiated the external checks since i lodged the application or he will wait till he receives this last PCC document before he initiates the checks? This info is very important for me as it will help me know if i lost those 6 months or not..

Thanks


----------



## maniacworld

Hi all,
just joined here. its been 11 months since my medicals. I havent heard anything since. repeated follow ups were not fruitful. recently got a response via email which seems pretty generic that we are working and the timeline varies from individual to individual. so basically load of tosh. long silence since medicals and there has been no requirement of any documents as far as i am aware. 

Icing on the cake is that my case is being handled by a consultant. so most likely i am not even aware what is happening at the back end and how frequent is the communication if at all between case officer and consultant. consultant keeps telling me to be patient and seems not arsed to write to the CO or lodge some kind of a complaint. because of this i feel that i might not be fully aware of all the details and perhaps information is being hidden from me. 


I am in a fix here and dont really know what to do. it is indeed a panic situation as it suggests that i might have to do medical and arrange PCCs again which wont be that easy as i worked in high risk area overseas and i dont plan to go back . 



any suggestions or advice?


----------



## raspberry_0707

@maniacworld we are in the same situation. We are waiting for 13.5 months and still no update from the CO aside from they are still processing our application. I sent email and called them several times, but it's useless because they don't disclose any specifics. They just tell you to wait and the CO is not yet ready to make a decision on the case. 

My husband is from high risk country, so we expected that there will be a delay, but not longer than 12 months! All our PCCs are already expired. We already renew some of our PCC, so we can provide it to them when they ask for it. As for the medical exam, it is expiring at the middle of this month, so we are preparing ourselves to redo it as well. 

We already complained to IGIS, but it's also useless. They just told us that they didn't see any violation or unexplained delays, but they didn't tell us where our application was stuck.

I thought we will receive some good news when the new financial year opens, but until now there is no update from the CO.


----------



## raspberry_0707

After 13.5 months of waiting, we received an email from our CO asking for new PCC and Medical Exam.


----------



## maniacworld

thanks for the reply Raspberry. 

and i hope the new request brings an end to your long waiting and things wrap up at the earliest now. 

Wish you all the best and keep us posted.


----------



## raspberry_0707

Thanks @maniacworld


----------



## kashifehsan123

*Grant Recieved*

Dear All,

After a long wait of around 1 year and 3 days I got my visa on 4th July-2016.

Visa lodged on 1st July-2015.

And sorry for late update.

lane: :second: :boxing:


----------



## raspberry_0707

Congrats @kashifehsan123


----------



## indiference

Guys few questions and will appreciate if can get a response on them. I am planning to move melbourne within 2 months and then plan to lodge my wife's visa application, cant do it now cause of usual residency clause i suppose, my questions are as follows:
1) can i apply for spouse visa while my wife is pregrant? If yes can it cause any complications?
2) my wife lived in dubai for approx 10 months, would she be needing character certificate from dxb also?
3) do i need to be employeed to start the application process? 
4) does she needs to take ielts exams? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharif444

raspberry_0707 said:


> After 13.5 months of waiting, we received an email from our CO asking for new PCC and Medical Exam.


How you know , your application has external security check, did the DIBP informed you?

I am also waiting for 1 year and 4 days.


----------



## andreyx108b

sharif444 said:


> How you know , your application has external security check, did the DIBP informed you?
> 
> I am also waiting for 1 year and 4 days.


Usually with such waits... its defo external checks.


----------



## Rabbahs

sharif444 said:


> How you know , your application has external security check, did the DIBP informed you?
> 
> I am also waiting for 1 year and 4 days.


Definately external checks !

May be I am wrong, but you will hear something around October.


----------



## maglev

Avatar82 said:


> Guys I have been contacted again by Team 13 today (2nd time) and they are asking me to provide the below info:
> 
> Further Education evidence:
> 
> • ALL primary and high school education history. Please provide names and full address of all education institutions studied at and the months and years of study. All time gaps must also be accounted for – any breaks in schooling (including school holidays) must be accompanied by an explanation as to how you occupied your time. Please also advise how you were financially supported during your period of schooling.
> 
> • Please bear in mind that EVERY MONTH OF EVERY YEAR must be accounted for and any gaps will necessitate requests for further information and clarification.
> 
> Anyone who has been asked similar info. from Team 13 and have provided it already than kindly help me out on this. And which form will be used to provide this info. or is it required to be done by simply replying it on email?


would u plz update us with what u wrote about every month of every year in summer holidays??? its such a headache , did u remember ur activities as a child like playing watching tv...etc?? how did u tailor it?


----------



## uttara

raspberry_0707 said:


> After 13.5 months of waiting, we received an email from our CO asking for new PCC and Medical Exam.


Do you have any update of your application?


----------



## raspberry_0707

uttara said:


> Do you have any update of your application?



No update from the CO. We submitted our PCC a week ago, and our medical exam was finalized 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Rabbahs

raspberry_0707 said:


> No update from the CO. We submitted our PCC a week ago, and our medical exam was finalized 3 weeks ago.


I was also been contacted by a CO after a long time. Now waiting for grant.


----------



## samy25

Hi all
i need input from all of you for the following question:

DO they contact every previous employer for verification..? as my sister in law left her job over a personal issue with previous employer where she worked for 6 years. so she doubt that they will give a positive feed back on contact. 

ur feed back is important as if the department contact all the employers of cliamed exp then for sure these trouble years she cannot claim..

please provide help


----------



## indiference

samy25 said:


> Hi all
> i need input from all of you for the following question:
> 
> DO they contact every previous employer for verification..? as my sister in law left her job over a personal issue with previous employer where she worked for 6 years. so she doubt that they will give a positive feed back on contact.
> 
> ur feed back is important as if the department contact all the employers of cliamed exp then for sure these trouble years she cannot claim..
> 
> please provide help




Hi,

Most likely they contact the current or the most recent employer or the one for which you are claiming most of your experience point. However they do have the right to audit all the places you are claiming experience points for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

indiference said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most likely they contact the current or the most recent employer or the one for which you are claiming most of your experience point. However they do have the right to audit all the places you are claiming experience points for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It is very very often that they contact all of employers from who you claimed points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs

Hi guys,

Me and my family (wife and 3.5 yr old son) are currently in Australia on student visa. Now my wife and son are traveling to home country for 4 week visit. Is there is something I need to do ? like to inform DIBP for change in address ??. please share your experience.

And on way back from home country, do they need to have new PCC and polio certificate or something else ?? let me know ??


----------



## Rabbahs

Rabbahs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Me and my family (wife and 3.5 yr old son) are currently in Australia on student visa. Now my wife and son are traveling to home country for 4 week visit. Is there is something I need to do ? like to inform DIBP for change in address ??. please share your experience.
> 
> And on way back from home country, do they need to have new PCC and polio certificate or something else ?? let me know ??


Anyone, please reply to my upper post please.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rabbahs said:


> Anyone, please reply to my upper post please.




I would suggest to let DIBP know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

Rabbahs said:


> Anyone, please reply to my upper post please.




Once a visa is issued, you do not need to update the case officer if you are in or out of australia unless you have applied for another visa whose outcome might get effected if you are in or our of aus. 

They would need a polio vaccine but not police clearance since they will enter on their old visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs

Rabbahs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Me and my family (wife and 3.5 yr old son) are currently in Australia on student visa. Now my wife and son are traveling to home country for 4 week visit. Is there is something I need to do ? like to inform DIBP for change in address ??. please share your experience.
> 
> And on way back from home country, do they need to have new PCC and polio certificate or something else ?? let me know ??






andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest to let DIBP know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





indiference said:


> Once a visa is issued, you do not need to update the case officer if you are in or out of australia unless you have applied for another visa whose outcome might get effected if you are in or our of aus.
> 
> They would need a polio vaccine but not police clearance since they will enter on their old visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi, Thanks for the reply.

Another question.

My wife and son are flying in few day, should I update DIBP now using the online form ? or on the date when they are flying. Because on the form, the date of change of address is not mentioned. (see the attached image please)

Thanks


----------



## Rabbahs

Rabbahs said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Another question.
> 
> My wife and son are flying in few day, should I update DIBP now using the online form ? or on the date when they are flying. Because on the form, the date of change of address is not mentioned. (see the attached image please)
> 
> Thanks


Anyone, please reply to my above post. Thanks


----------



## indiference

Rabbahs said:


> Anyone, please reply to my above post. Thanks




As far i know you do not need to update them unless they do not intend to be back however incase you still want to update them, do that once they leave on the same day, then there is no need to mention the effective date of change of address as it will be considered from the time you submit the form.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs

indiference said:


> As far i know you do not need to update them unless they do not intend to be back however incase you still want to update them, do that once they leave on the same day, then there is no need to mention the effective date of change of address as it will be considered from the time you submit the form.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for the reply. I was thinking the same, as soon as I am back home after dropping them to airport, I will update.


----------



## raspberry_0707

Good news guys!

Finally! After 15 months of waiting, we already received the visa grant yesterday. Don't lose hope guys. The waiting period is long, but it's worth it. 

I called DIBP last Monday (Aug 15) to follow up, and I was told that our Case Officer didn't go back to our file yet after we submitted the additional documents they requested.

For those who received request for new Medical and PCC, and the 28-day period already lapsed, try to call DIBP to trigger them to review your file.

Thank you for all your support and encouragement. 

Good luck to all who are still waiting. Don't lose hope.


----------



## raspberry_0707

BTW, we also filed a complaint with IGIS after 12 months of waiting, and we received a standard reply.


----------



## Rabbahs

raspberry_0707 said:


> Good news guys!
> 
> Finally! After 15 months of waiting, we already received the visa grant yesterday. Don't lose hope guys. The waiting period is long, but it's worth it.
> 
> I called DIBP last Monday (Aug 15) to follow up, and I was told that our Case Officer didn't go back to our file yet after we submitted the additional documents they requested.
> 
> For those who received request for new Medical and PCC, and the 28-day period already lapsed, try to call DIBP to trigger them to review your file.
> 
> Thank you for all your support and encouragement.
> 
> Good luck to all who are still waiting. Don't lose hope.


Wow, congrads 😀😀😀😀😀👍👍👍👍


----------



## raspberry_0707

Thanks @Rabbahs


----------



## andreyx108b

raspberry_0707 said:


> Good news guys!
> 
> Finally! After 15 months of waiting, we already received the visa grant yesterday. Don't lose hope guys. The waiting period is long, but it's worth it.
> 
> I called DIBP last Monday (Aug 15) to follow up, and I was told that our Case Officer didn't go back to our file yet after we submitted the additional documents they requested.
> 
> For those who received request for new Medical and PCC, and the 28-day period already lapsed, try to call DIBP to trigger them to review your file.
> 
> Thank you for all your support and encouragement.
> 
> Good luck to all who are still waiting. Don't lose hope.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

TheExpatriate said:


> in such case you have to try to get it through relatives/friends in Syria if you have any ...... otherwise, tell the CO it is not possible !


Hi, 

Do you know if they are accepting accounting degrees from Syria?


----------



## raspberry_0707

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @andreyx108b


----------



## uttara

I have got following answer in response to my e-mail from DIBP. Can anyone shed some light in it?

Dear ****


Thank you for your email.



The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.



We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation.



The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.



We appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## raspberry_0707

@uttara It's a standard DIBP response. I received the same response several times when I email them about the status of our application.

I would suggest to call them, so the operator can notify your CO. Since your application is already more than 12 months, you can also file a complaint with IGIS.


----------



## uttara

raspberry_0707 said:


> @uttara It's a standard DIBP response. I received the same response several times when I email them about the status of our application.
> 
> I would suggest to call them, so the operator can notify your CO. Since your application is already more than 12 months, you can also file a complaint with IGIS.


Thanks for your answer. What I cannot understand is that in the month of March, when I called them, they sent an e-mail to me stating that the application is undergoing further assessment. But now they are saying external checks. Does it mean that the application has gone for external check after March 2016?


----------



## raspberry_0707

@uttara we can't tell, but with the long waiting time it definitely went for External Security Check. ASIO conducts the External Security Check, and IGIS have the power to look into your case in ASIO. It wouldn't hurt to contact IGIS.


----------



## gaudit24

raspberry_0707 said:


> @uttara we can't tell, but with the long waiting time it definitely went for External Security Check. ASIO conducts the External Security Check, and IGIS have the power to look into your case in ASIO. It wouldn't hurt to contact IGIS.


Hi bro,

I would like to know what is IGIS and How can we register a complain to it?


----------



## raspberry_0707

gaudit24 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> I would like to know what is IGIS and How can we register a complain to it?


Here's the link:


https://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/how-make-complaint


----------



## jahanzeb84

*190 Visa Granted *

Dear all,

By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.

This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support 

Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. 

May ALLAH bless us all!

Have a good one.

Regards,
Jahanzeb


----------



## raspberry_0707

jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support
> 
> Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon.
> 
> May ALLAH bless us all!
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Regards,
> Jahanzeb


Congrats!


----------



## jahanzeb84

raspberry_0707 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support
> 
> 
> 
> Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> May ALLAH bless us all!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jahanzeb




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

Congrats jahanzeb, when are you planning to move and to which city?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## jahanzeb84

indiference said:


> Congrats jahanzeb, when are you planning to move and to which city?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro  I haven't decided yet, but yeah most probably by the end of this year or starting of next year Insha'Allah  I am thinking about moving to Sydney :welcome:


----------



## adel-sh

jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support
> 
> Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon.
> 
> May ALLAH bless us all!
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Regards,
> Jahanzeb


Congrats


----------



## jahanzeb84

adel-sh said:


> Congrats


Thank you


----------



## Nik2020

jahanzeb84 said:


> Thank you


Congratulations jahanzeb. can you please share your timelines ?



Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84

Nik2020 said:


> Congratulations jahanzeb. can you please share your timelines ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Thank you  . . . Here you go 

ANZSCO code - 261313
EOI 190 NSW (60+5) - 01/04/2016
Invitation 190 (NSW) - 15/04/2016
Applied to State - 15/04/2016
NSW Approval - 24/05/2016
PAK PCC - 16/06/2016 (Self & Spouse)
PAK PCC - 22/06/2016 (Spouse Maiden Name) 
UAE PCC - 29/06/2016 (Self)
Meds Case Finalized - 17/06/2016 (Self), 21/06/2016 (Spouse and Child)
Visa Lodge - 26/06/2016
Docs Front Loaded - 29/06/2016
IMMI Assessment Commence email received - 19/07/2016
Direct Grant - 23/08/2016
IED - 16 June, 2017


----------



## Nik2020

jahanzeb84 said:


> Thank you  . . . Here you go
> 
> ANZSCO code - 261313
> EOI 190 NSW (60+5) - 01/04/2016
> Invitation 190 (NSW) - 15/04/2016
> Applied to State - 15/04/2016
> NSW Approval - 24/05/2016
> PAK PCC - 16/06/2016 (Self & Spouse)
> PAK PCC - 22/06/2016 (Spouse Maiden Name)
> UAE PCC - 29/06/2016 (Self)
> Meds Case Finalized - 17/06/2016 (Self), 21/06/2016 (Spouse and Child)
> Visa Lodge - 26/06/2016
> Docs Front Loaded - 29/06/2016
> IMMI Assessment Commence email received - 19/07/2016
> Direct Grant - 23/08/2016
> IED - 16 June, 2017


Thanks... Did you claim any points for work experience?? If yes, was any employer verification done??

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84

Nik2020 said:


> Thanks... Did you claim any points for work experience?? If yes, was any employer verification done??
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


I did not claim points for work experience... But I'm not so sure about employment verification part


----------



## Nik2020

jahanzeb84 said:


> Thank you  . . . Here you go
> 
> ANZSCO code - 261313
> EOI 190 NSW (60+5) - 01/04/2016
> Invitation 190 (NSW) - 15/04/2016
> Applied to State - 15/04/2016
> NSW Approval - 24/05/2016
> PAK PCC - 16/06/2016 (Self & Spouse)
> PAK PCC - 22/06/2016 (Spouse Maiden Name)
> UAE PCC - 29/06/2016 (Self)
> Meds Case Finalized - 17/06/2016 (Self), 21/06/2016 (Spouse and Child)
> Visa Lodge - 26/06/2016
> Docs Front Loaded - 29/06/2016
> IMMI Assessment Commence email received - 19/07/2016
> Direct Grant - 23/08/2016
> IED - 16 June, 2017


My dates are also same...but I could not do front loading of docs because for Singapore PCC you need a request letter from CO...I have uploaded all the docs on 5th August and since then it has been all silent .

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## emran

Salam All, I have a query and hope I can get the reply. My brother wants to apply for 189 visa. He is 24 years old and has completed his Bachelors (Hons) in Science Maths. He also has 8 in each IELTS module. But only problem is he doesn't have any experience. He just started to teach in a school last year. 

Do you think if there is a requirement for work experience? As we are not claiming any points for it. He will get attested from AITSL, do they have any requirement regarding experience?


Would appreciate the help.

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

emran said:


> Salam All, I have a query and hope I can get the reply. My brother wants to apply for 189 visa. He is 24 years old and has completed his Bachelors (Hons) in Science Maths. He also has 8 in each IELTS module. But only problem is he doesn't have any experience. He just started to teach in a school last year.
> 
> Do you think if there is a requirement for work experience? As we are not claiming any points for it. He will get attested from AITSL, do they have any requirement regarding experience?
> 
> 
> Would appreciate the help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some occupations require work experience and some not. All depends on the occupation you select. Its better to find out the most suitable occupations here based on the study background or job currently enrolled in.


----------



## Rabbahs

Alhamdullah,

Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.

It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too 

Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).

I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth.


My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.

Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,


Dear xyz,

Hope that you are doing well.

Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you.

Details of my case:
Reference# bal bla bla ...

Kind regards

s


wish you all the best guys.

Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
Occup 233512 Mech Engg
PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
Visa 7Nov2015
1st CO contact 16Nov2015
Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
Form 1023 25Nov2015
Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)


----------



## andreyx108b

Rabbahs said:


> Alhamdullah,
> 
> Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.
> 
> It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too
> 
> Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).
> 
> I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth.
> 
> 
> My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.
> 
> Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,
> 
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> Hope that you are doing well.
> 
> Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you.
> 
> Details of my case:
> Reference# bal bla bla ...
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> s
> 
> 
> wish you all the best guys.
> 
> Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
> Occup 233512 Mech Engg
> PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
> EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
> Visa 7Nov2015
> 1st CO contact 16Nov2015
> Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
> Form 1023 25Nov2015
> Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
> Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
> 2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
> Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)




Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raspberry_0707

Congrats @Rabbahs


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guy I have a small query, actually one of my friends got the 189 PR in Dec 2015.

He lodged the application in march 2015 when he was single. 
In May 2015 he got married while he was still in a PR process but he could not declare his status from single to married and eventually he got the PR in dec 2015 as single.

He has done his validation trip this year 2016 and now he wants to apply for his wife aswell. But the main issue which is bothering him is that if he submit his marriage certificate then it will be quite evident that he was married during the his PR process but didnt inform DIBP. So he is afraid that his PR can get cancelled because of not informating about his marital status.

So plz dvice what need to be done now OR maybe he is over thinking and this is not that big issue


----------



## web83

hello everyone.i am from pakistan.I received ss 189 grant on 7th september.i am confused if i need to get my passport stamped by aus high comission in pakistan.Has anyone travelled from islamabad or peshawar airport without stamp in his/her passport?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

web83 said:


> hello everyone.i am from pakistan.I received ss 189 grant on 7th september.i am confused if i need to get my passport stamped by aus high comission in pakistan.Has anyone travelled from islamabad or peshawar airport without stamp in his/her passport?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




Grant letter suffice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs

web83 said:


> hello everyone.i am from pakistan.I received ss 189 grant on 7th september.i am confused if i need to get my passport stamped by aus high comission in pakistan.Has anyone travelled from islamabad or peshawar airport without stamp in his/her passport?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


You don't need to stamp your passport, just carry the print out of visa grant notification with you.


----------



## indiference

web83 said:


> hello everyone.i am from pakistan.I received ss 189 grant on 7th september.i am confused if i need to get my passport stamped by aus high comission in pakistan.Has anyone travelled from islamabad or peshawar airport without stamp in his/her passport?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




You do not need the visa to be stamped on your passport irrespective of from where you travel, just show the airport authorities your grant letter and thats about it, in addition if required you can show them your visa status on vevo as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shah-sawar

I am re-posting it. Need your advice guys
==============================
Hi guy I have a small query, actually one of my friends got the 189 PR in Dec 2015.

He lodged the application in march 2015 when he was single. 
In May 2015 he got married while he was still in a PR process but he could not declare his status from single to married and eventually he got the PR in dec 2015 as single.

He has done his validation trip this year 2016 and now he wants to apply for his wife aswell. But the main issue which is bothering him is that if he submit his marriage certificate then it will be quite evident that he was married during the his PR process but didnt inform DIBP. So he is afraid that his PR can get cancelled because of not informating about his marital status.

So plz dvice what need to be done now OR maybe he is over thinking and this is not that big issue


----------



## BulletAK

shah-sawar said:


> I am re-posting it. Need your advice guys
> ==============================
> Hi guy I have a small query, actually one of my friends got the 189 PR in Dec 2015.
> 
> He lodged the application in march 2015 when he was single.
> In May 2015 he got married while he was still in a PR process but he could not declare his status from single to married and eventually he got the PR in dec 2015 as single.
> 
> He has done his validation trip this year 2016 and now he wants to apply for his wife aswell. But the main issue which is bothering him is that if he submit his marriage certificate then it will be quite evident that he was married during the his PR process but didnt inform DIBP. So he is afraid that his PR can get cancelled because of not informating about his marital status.
> 
> So plz dvice what need to be done now OR maybe he is over thinking and this is not that big issue


It is better to post it as a new thread as some one with similar situation might be able to reply you back.


----------



## shafaqat309

> but he could not declare his status from single to married


he has to give proper justification for this. He can say that he did not he has to inform about any change in personal circumstances and ready to apply a separate visa for wife.

or 


better write an email to the immigration department.


----------



## Rabbahs

shah-sawar said:


> I am re-posting it. Need your advice guys
> ==============================
> Hi guy I have a small query, actually one of my friends got the 189 PR in Dec 2015.
> 
> He lodged the application in march 2015 when he was single.
> In May 2015 he got married while he was still in a PR process but he could not declare his status from single to married and eventually he got the PR in dec 2015 as single.
> 
> He has done his validation trip this year 2016 and now he wants to apply for his wife aswell. But the main issue which is bothering him is that if he submit his marriage certificate then it will be quite evident that he was married during the his PR process but didnt inform DIBP. So he is afraid that his PR can get cancelled because of not informating about his marital status.
> 
> So plz dvice what need to be done now OR maybe he is over thinking and this is not that big issue






Contact MARA agent.


----------



## ladanow

Hello Friends

Can any one please share his experience or advise for this case.

6 Nov 2015
I lodged my VISA, medical, Form 80, 1221 & PCC are done in the same month.

5 Feb 2016
Sent IELTS for my wife

since that date nothing happen, I ask and they reply asking me to wait

Today 22 Sept, I got email from *Skill.Select* asking fro some info


Address History:
Please provide a list of residential addresses for the last 10 years.

Employment history:
Please clarify all employment from May 2014
Please provide a full Curriculum Vitae / Resume including contact details of referees.


I replied to them, but this information is the same like Form 80 sent before and has not been changed.

Do you think we might have something promising to be granted soon ? :clock:

Note That I am Egyptian working in Iraq since Jan 2014 "Telecom Engineer"


----------



## Rabbahs

ladanow said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> Can any one please share his experience or advise for this case.
> 
> 6 Nov 2015
> I lodged my VISA, medical, Form 80, 1221 & PCC are done in the same month.
> 
> 5 Feb 2016
> Sent IELTS for my wife
> 
> since that date nothing happen, I ask and they reply asking me to wait
> 
> Today 22 Sept, I got email from *Skill.Select* asking fro some info
> 
> 
> Address History:
> Please provide a list of residential addresses for the last 10 years.
> 
> Employment history:
> Please clarify all employment from May 2014
> Please provide a full Curriculum Vitae / Resume including contact details of referees.
> 
> 
> I replied to them, but this information is the same like Form 80 sent before and has not been changed.
> 
> Do you think we might have something promising to be granted soon ? :clock:
> 
> Note That I am Egyptian working in Iraq since Jan 2014 "Telecom Engineer"


Bro, I wish you grant soon. I also applied on visa as same date. please view my time line to make a guess.


----------



## ladanow

Rabbahs said:


> Bro, I wish you grant soon. I also applied on visa as same date. please view my time line to make a guess.


Thanks Bro, But I am a bit confused, In your signature , do you mean 2016 instead of 2015 in the following dates ?

Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)


also for the child identity .. did you get a new baby ? or he requested new info ?


----------



## ladanow

up, support please


----------



## Rabbahs

ladanow said:


> Thanks Bro, But I am a bit confused, In your signature , do you mean 2016 instead of 2015 in the following dates ?
> 
> Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
> 2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
> Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)
> 
> 
> also for the child identity .. did you get a new baby ? or he requested new info ?


Sorry, it was 2016. Secondly the child photo on passport was not matching with medical day photo.


----------



## Saraaa

OK!
So this is one scary thread. . . 
I was in my own safe bubble & was following the other threads regarding GRANTS, until I saw THIS THREAD. 

the applicants from.high risk countries have to wait for THIS long? It's scary. 
I thought process has fastened up since 2015!!!!


Means I should not keep hopes high till at least 7-8 months. Sigh. 

Hats off to you all for hanging in there for so long.


----------



## Rabbahs

Saraaa said:


> OK!
> So this is one scary thread. . .
> I was in my own safe bubble & was following the other threads regarding GRANTS, until I saw THIS THREAD.
> 
> the applicants from.high risk countries have to wait for THIS long? It's scary.
> I thought process has fastened up since 2015!!!!
> 
> 
> Means I should not keep hopes high till at least 7-8 months. Sigh.
> 
> Hats off to you all for hanging in there for so long.


No, that is not completely true. There are a lot of applicants who even got direct grants or very fast grant, couple of months.

Its all depend up on the submission of complete documents ... and luck. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

Saraaa said:


> OK!
> So this is one scary thread. . .
> I was in my own safe bubble & was following the other threads regarding GRANTS, until I saw THIS THREAD.
> 
> the applicants from.high risk countries have to wait for THIS long? It's scary.
> I thought process has fastened up since 2015!!!!
> 
> 
> Means I should not keep hopes high till at least 7-8 months. Sigh.
> 
> Hats off to you all for hanging in there for so long.




80% get done and dusted in 90 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Appler

Rabbahs said:


> No, that is not completely true. There are a lot of applicants who even got direct grants or very fast grant, couple of months.
> 
> Its all depend up on the submission of complete documents ... and luck. :fingerscrossed:


I hope you are right 
Submitted all docs on 5 sep 2016 and now waiting ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ciitbilal

Guys,

Don't worry about the delays. Be honest and upload complete documentation upfront. I got visa in ~5 weeks despite being from a high risk country, offshore and claiming points for experience. AFAIK, they did no security/employment checks. However, I made sure to prepare a solid case with every possible documentation ready before applying for visa.

You may read the detailed post here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1713.html#post11091890


----------



## Saraaa

ciitbilal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Don't worry about the delays. Be honest and upload complete documentation upfront. I got visa in ~5 weeks despite being from a high risk country, offshore and claiming points for experience. AFAIK, they did no security/employment checks. However, I made sure to prepare a solid case with every possible documentation ready before applying for visa.
> 
> You may read the detailed post here:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1713.html#post11091890



You have been one of the luckier ones. 
But keeping fingers crossed and hoping for the best. 
Have lodged visa on 22nd sept with all documentation. Apart from medicals. No updates until now. 
We are a a family of 4. 

Let's c now!


----------



## Saraaa

andreyx108b said:


> 80% get done and dusted in 90 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Andreyx. Your post gives some positive vibes.


----------



## ciitbilal

Saraaa said:


> You have been one of the luckier ones.
> But keeping fingers crossed and hoping for the best.
> Have lodged visa on 22nd sept with all documentation. Apart from medicals. No updates until now.
> We are a a family of 4.
> 
> Let's c now!


Best of luck!


----------



## vikaschandra

Saraaa said:


> Thank you Andreyx. Your post gives some positive vibes.


I have seen few applicants from HRZ get grant in 4 - 7 days hence it all depends on Integrity & completeness of the documents and little bit of luck too..


----------



## B.Shaikh

After long time, I have received a request from CO for Re Medical & PCC. What it means. 
Does it mean that visa grant is near OR there is any other issue.
Is there any thread which discuss only the cases where CO asked for Re Medical and PCC again.


----------



## BulletAK

B.Shaikh said:


> After long time, I have received a request from CO for Re Medical & PCC. What it means.
> Does it mean that visa grant is near OR there is any other issue.
> Is there any thread which discuss only the cases where CO asked for Re Medical and PCC again.


It seems that every thing else is good enough but your PCC and Medicals have expired. That is why CO has asked for it else they should have demanded something else. Just go ahead and wait for the golden email!

Best of luck!


----------



## B.Shaikh

Thanks. Hoping for the best.


----------



## samnet

Hi
I was wondering if you could provide me with some information about extra check ?
1- why some cases face extra check (security check)?
2-what factors are involved? is it completely random?
3-how long does it take?
4-how can be sure if a case is under extra check or not?


----------



## emran

Salam All,

I need some information regarding my brother. He is 30 years old and has no prior education except he had completed 1 year diploma as a Machinist (G-III) from TEVTA and also 3 months of Instrument and Controls certificate from PITAC. He has almost 8 years of working experience as a Machinist. 

His occupation is available in 189 and also 190 visa. I just want to know what are his chances of getting a positive skill assessment from TSA (assessing body)? Will he be eligible for 10 points for diploma in education? 

Would really appreciate anyone with some experience regarding this query.

Thanks,


----------



## liaqatali.mgi

emran said:


> Salam All,
> 
> I need some information regarding my brother. He is 30 years old and has no prior education except he had completed 1 year diploma as a Machinist (G-III) from TEVTA and also 3 months of Instrument and Controls certificate from PITAC. He has almost 8 years of working experience as a Machinist.
> 
> His occupation is available in 189 and also 190 visa. I just want to know what are his chances of getting a positive skill assessment from TSA (assessing body)? Will he be eligible for 10 points for diploma in education?
> 
> Would really appreciate anyone with some experience regarding this query.
> 
> Thanks,


TRA required AQF III level certificate equal qualification minimum for (323214 metal machinist ) trade to get qualify and passed the asessment. while he is only 1 year certificate which is equal to AQF level II. further you could consult with mara agent. I am also machinist with 20 years experince and 3 years DAE in mechanical. I have applied to TRA for metal machinist.


----------



## emran

liaqatali.mgi said:


> TRA required AQF III level certificate equal qualification minimum for (323214 metal machinist ) trade to get qualify and passed the asessment. while he is only 1 year certificate which is equal to AQF level II. further you could consult with mara agent. I am also machinist with 20 years experince and 3 years DAE in mechanical. I have applied to TRA for metal machinist.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## B.Shaikh

samnet said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if you could provide me with some information about extra check ?
> 1- why some cases face extra check (security check)?
> 2-what factors are involved? is it completely random?
> 3-how long does it take?
> 4-how can be sure if a case is under extra check or not?


1. No body exactly knows why the case go for extra checks, however, there are some factors (based on users discussions in this forum) that might trigger extra checks. That might include 

 If you are from high risk country

You have a lot of international travel history

Your documents are either incomplete or doubtful
2. It all depends on case officer and varies from case to case basis
3. It may take from few months up to years. I have seen cases where people got grant after 6 years. Mine took more than two years and still waiting.
4. Normal processing time standard is around three months as given on DIBP website. If you did not get grant in three months, then most probably your case is gone for external checks.


----------



## emran

liaqatali.mgi said:


> TRA required AQF III level certificate equal qualification minimum for (323214 metal machinist ) trade to get qualify and passed the asessment. while he is only 1 year certificate which is equal to AQF level II. further you could consult with mara agent. I am also machinist with 20 years experince and 3 years DAE in mechanical. I have applied to TRA for metal machinist.


Salam Liaqat bahi,

I have checked on different websites and it shows that AFQ Level III is only six months certification whereas my brother has done 1 year Diploma. Do you still think if there is a possibility for him to qualify? I have also sent the email to TRA.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Qualifications_Framework


----------



## liaqatali.mgi

emran said:


> Salam Liaqat bahi,
> 
> I have checked on different websites and it shows that AFQ Level III is only six months certification whereas my brother has done 1 year Diploma. Do you still think if there is a possibility for him to qualify? I have also sent the email to TRA.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Qualifications_Framework


TRA would never explain it until you put the application to them for assessment. A mine friend already applied to TRA for asessment and he is also 3 years DAE. He get seccesful and the statement was that your 3 Years diploma is equal to minimum AQF level III. what is its mean. according to my research. but you can further make sure it through mara agent they have more experties on TRA skill asessment. I have heard with out formal education asessment could got.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi Everyone,

I have applied for PR. CO assigned docs and meds submitted. Now I want to switch my job. Do I have to notify my CO. If so, how do I do it? I mean which forms?

Regards,


----------



## Patriotic Soul-001

Hello, is there any whatsapp group for australian immigration, if yes kindly let me know .


----------



## liaqatali.mgi

emran said:


> Salam Liaqat bahi,
> 
> I have checked on different websites and it shows that AFQ Level III is only six months certification whereas my brother has done 1 year Diploma. Do you still think if there is a possibility for him to qualify? I have also sent the email to TRA.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Qualifications_Framework


I have got the successful asessment from TRA on 23/11-16 with the blessing of almighty GOD in metal machinist 323214. have your brother applied either just planning.


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi there,

Quick question, How much time is being taken by the DIBP for spouse visa (subclass 309) from Pakistan?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

shah-sawar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Quick question, How much time is being taken by the DIBP for spouse visa (subclass 309) from Pakistan?


around 6-10 months rougly


----------



## shah-sawar

Aspiring Candidate said:


> around 6-10 months rougly


thanks for the reply and congrats on your grant. Buddy I would also like to know that can i apply that partner visa (subclass 309) from Pakistan as I have done my initial entry last year and currently in Pakistan now. 

Things is that I'm planning to lodge the wife's visa and later i would move to Australia when I'll feel her visa is about to be granted.


----------



## yousufkhan

shah-sawar said:


> thanks for the reply and congrats on your grant. Buddy I would also like to know that can i apply that partner visa (subclass 309) from Pakistan as I have done my initial entry last year and currently in Pakistan now.
> 
> Things is that I'm planning to lodge the wife's visa and later i would move to Australia when I'll feel her visa is about to be granted.


-

Hey! How much fee have you paid for visa 309 including taxes?


----------



## yousufkhan

Aspiring Candidate said:


> around 6-10 months rougly


Hey! I am little off the topic. But can you inform me when did you have provided PCC or date on your PCC?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

yousufkhan said:


> Hey! I am little off the topic. But can you inform me when did you have provided PCC or date on your PCC?


It was sometime in Sept 2016.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

shah-sawar said:


> thanks for the reply and congrats on your grant. Buddy I would also like to know that can i apply that partner visa (subclass 309) from Pakistan as I have done my initial entry last year and currently in Pakistan now.
> 
> Things is that I'm planning to lodge the wife's visa and later i would move to Australia when I'll feel her visa is about to be granted.


Thank you. I guess you can lodge but I read in partner migration booklet that the sponsor should be usually resident in Australia. See last sentence in picture attached below.

Regards,


----------



## Fakhar

Hi my consultant guide for permanent adress policeverification certificates for me and my spouse.My wife is main applicant and permenant adress on her id card is same as mine after marrige .They mentioned on her certificate 4 years duration means from marriage date.now question is this this document will be sufficent?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Fakhar said:


> Hi my consultant guide for permanent adress policeverification certificates for me and my spouse.My wife is main applicant and permenant adress on her id card is same as mine after marrige .They mentioned on her certificate 4 years duration means from marriage date.now question is this this document will be sufficent?


They normally don't write time duration. In my case I got PCC for wife with the same address as mine and she had lived only 2 years on this address after marriage yet the police dept. issued a generic PCC.
To be on safe side I also collected one PCC from her old address police station but did not submit it and dibp did not ask for it.

In your case, you can submit that and if required, dibp will ask for PCC from old address. Meanwhile to save time, you should apply for her PCC from old address also in case dibp asks for it you should have it ready.


----------



## Fakhar

Aspiring Candidate said:


> They normally don't write time duration. In my case I got PCC for wife with the same address as mine and she had lived only 2 years on this address after marriage yet the police dept. issued a generic PCC.
> To be on safe side I also collected one PCC from her old address police station but did not submit it and dibp did not ask for it.
> 
> In your case, you can submit that and if required, dibp will ask for PCC from old address. Meanwhile to save time, you should apply for her PCC from old address also in case dibp asks for it you should have it ready.


Thanks for such a nice information


----------



## Abood

I was asked to do form 1399. Is it normal to be done for high risk applicants?


----------



## andreyx108b

Abood said:


> I was asked to do form 1399. Is it normal to be done for high risk applicants?




On and off this being requested, why? Not sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

Fakhar said:


> Hi my consultant guide for permanent adress policeverification certificates for me and my spouse.My wife is main applicant and permenant adress on her id card is same as mine after marrige .They mentioned on her certificate 4 years duration means from marriage date.now question is this this document will be sufficent?




Hi Fakhar,

I think you need to understand what is a PCC. Having 1 year or 4 years doesn't make any difference. PCC is a tool for Australia indicating there is no criminal / civil case against you in police records so that the applicant is not running away from country.

In your case ur wife's pcc of 4 years shows there is no police record & assuming it would not have been earlier also. The latest status is what matters to Dibp.

So relax & wait for CO to guide you if any additional years pcc is needed. Generally, they won't. So better don't waste time & money.

All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar

can any one tell what is the best way to take money in australia from pakistan i think cash is not good idea.and if only option is cash the 10k usd is restriction is mandatory for all family or me and my wife keep it separately if more than 10k ??


----------



## indiference

Well the best option is bank transfer but the 10k limit is per person not for the family,if ur 2 adults, u can easily take 20 k seperated between the both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar

I will prefer for a bank transfer but how because I heard that bank account can be open in Australia online but cannot be activated then how can we transfer the amount from pakistan?? Pls help


----------



## indiference

Well, you can open the online account and transfer the money as well but you cant withdraw the money unless u go to the bank in person. What i did was opened the account while i was offshore, transfered the money to the account and then when i was in australia, first thing i did was to go to the branch to get my account validated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bym007

indiference said:


> Well, you can open the online account and transfer the money as well but you cant withdraw the money unless u go to the bank in person. What i did was opened the account while i was offshore, transfered the money to the account and then when i was in australia, first thing i did was to go to the branch to get my account validated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said👍

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.mortal

yousufkhan said:


> Hey! I am little off the topic. But can you inform me when did you have provided PCC or date on your PCC?


Hello Yousuf,

I hope you are doing well, i have been following you for quite some time. 
My occupation, points all dates are same.
did you apply by yourself or through agent?


----------



## bym007

mr.mortal said:


> Hello Yousuf,
> 
> I hope you are doing well, i have been following you for quite some time.
> My occupation, points all dates are same.
> did you apply by yourself or through agent?


Inbox me.


----------



## mr.mortal

bym007 said:


> Inbox me.


Two things;

1. I am new to this forum so i am not yet allowed to use private messages(May Be).

2. What do u want me to Inbox?


----------



## mr.mortal

*VAC 2 Payment*



Aspiring Candidate said:


> It was sometime in Sept 2016.


Hello,
Congratulations,

Can you please tell me what is VAC 2 payment?
why did you pay it?
and what was the exact amount?

Many Thanks


----------



## bym007

mr.mortal said:


> Two things;
> 
> 1. I am new to this forum so i am not yet allowed to use private messages(May Be).
> 
> 2. What do u want me to Inbox?


Yes, you are right, you get Inbox option once you have reached 5 posts here.


----------



## mr.mortal

Hello,
I just Came to know while going through all the stuff that the validity of my PCC is 6 Months...
wasn't it 12 months previously?


----------



## NB

mr.mortal said:


> Hello,
> I just Came to know while going through all the stuff that the validity of my PCC is 6 Months...
> wasn't it 12 months previously?


All PCCs are valid for 12 months as far as I know
Is it given on the form ?
It must be a Clerical error
Write to the department, they should be able to correct it

Cheers


----------



## mr.mortal

newbienz said:


> mr.mortal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I just Came to know while going through all the stuff that the validity of my PCC is 6 Months...
> wasn't it 12 months previously?
> 
> 
> 
> All PCCs are valid for 12 months as far as I know
> Is it given on the form ?
> 
> It must be a Clerical error
> Write to the department, they should be able to correct it
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Well i think it's been changed now
I applied for two pccs one for me and 2nd for my wife.
Both has a validity of 180 days
I hope i will get the grant before 180 days, if not, then i will apply again for renewal i guess


----------



## NB

mr.mortal said:


> Well i think it's been changed now
> I applied for two pccs one for me and 2nd for my wife.
> Both has a validity of 180 days
> I hope i will get the grant before 180 days, if not, then i will apply again for renewal i guess


Don't be pro active in getting a renewed PCC every 6 months on your own
Wait for the CO to ask for the same, unless it's a long drawn out process 

Cheers


----------



## indiference

It doesnt matter whats written on the PCC, Australian immigration department consider them to be valid for 1 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranmispl

alpha007 said:


> Guys
> I have a very bad experience with Zarnab International (Especially with their CEO : Mohsin). I uploaded all documentts/files which they asked for. I wrote my CDRs and uploaded those on their portal clients.zarnab.com. They didn't even applied for Engineers Australia for 2 months even after the time limit mentioned in the signed contract with them.
> Whenever i asked them for the reasons for delays then i got below mentioned excuses:
> 
> Your all documents are final
> Your all docs are uploaded on EA for assessment
> WE will apply by tomorrow
> EA payment link is down (They repeated it hundred times)
> 
> Finally i ended contract with them. I found these people a big liars and kings of lame excuses.


what's the status of your immigration? Have you got visa.


----------



## BALARAJU 143

*Australian PR*

Hi I want to apply Australian PR having 2.5 years in IT experience.My skill set is Pega.Pega has high demand in Australia.How long and how much amount it will cost to get the PR or any work permit Visa.


----------



## TAifii

samy25 said:


> Acs didnt recognised it even i provided hec stamped documents  they asked me RPL only for this reason. i got =ve assessment coz of RPL.. now issue is qualification point


What's the current status, did you pass through Vetassess, did they ask HEC verification..?


----------



## TAifii

opfian said:


> Cud u plz chk ur pm, i need to ask question abt med


Anyone qualified from Al-Khair..? I am going through this painful situation, no clue how to get ACS positive with qualification points, HEc not ready to provide attested copies of DMC and DEgree although my degree and DMC already attested from HEC in 2005.

Please help me, if anyone has/ had similar situation


----------



## austimmiacnt

numaan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Naumaan latif and I have applied for Immigration under 176. I got sponsorship from Victoria. I had applied for ICT Business Analyst skill with more than 12 years of experience in IT and Telecom industry in my CV but ACS counted only 5 years because of less details available from previous employers. I have a few general questions.
> 
> 
> 
> I applies for immigration in May 2011, i.e. after SS was awarded. Since then I havent been asked for medical call yet. I did send an email to the visa processing officer and got a response that its in security checks. This was in Jan this year. So I was wondering that why is it taking so much. A few factors which I believe are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan is a high risk area
> 
> I have a lot of international traveling including EU, ME, Asia and Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another important point here is that the visa officer was assigned by end June last year. So what is the general opinion on the time it takes for these checks to be completed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Naumaan



That’s your misconception that your visa delay is due to Pakistan as high risk country. If you check immitracker , lot of Pakistanis have got PR in 3-4 months. 
Secondly most countries are considered as ‘ high risk country ‘ when you apply for immigration to Australia. There is huge list of high risk countries but application process has become more slow in recent times. In your case it is unusual long delay, maybe something is missing in your application. The best you can do is to call them and ask about application status as you are waiting for long time. My sister is from Pakistan and she got grant within 5 months. So each case is unique and nationality is not the reason for delay. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shafaqat309

you have to wait, my security clearance took 14 months after case officer allocation. Never traveled out of Pakistan, if anything missing they will let you know, sending them emails every month will not make any difference, I know waiting for something is difficult but this is the only thing you can do.

Good Luck.


----------



## austimmiacnt

shafaqat309 said:


> you have to wait, my security clearance took 14 months after case officer allocation. Never traveled out of Pakistan, if anything missing they will let you know, sending them emails every month will not make any difference, I know waiting for something is difficult but this is the only thing you can do.
> 
> Good Luck.




Oh wow security clearance takes so longer sometimes, 14 months waiting , that’s great tolerance level. I personally suggest to call DIBP if case took longer than 9 months. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

